# (Gigabyte X570 AORUS Owners Thread)



## Moparman

My test setup 

Mobo Gigabyte Aorus X570 Master https://www.newegg.com/p/N82E16813145155


Cpu Amd Ryzen 9 3900x https://www.newegg.com/amd-ryzen-9-...tion=3900x&cm_re=3900x-_-19-113-103-_-Product


Thermal paste Thermalright TFX 14.3W/mK https://www.newegg.com/p/2MB-001F-00006?Item=9SIA4RE8M70692



Ram Team T-Force Bdie https://www.newegg.com/team-16gb-288-pin-ddr4-sdram/p/N82E16820331241?Item=N82E16820331241


NVME Silicon Power 256gb https://www.newegg.com/silicon-power-p34a80-256gb/p/N82E16820301393?Item=N82E16820301393


Nvme Sabrent pcie 4.0 1tb https://www.amazon.com/Sabrent-Internal-Maximum-Performance-SB-ROCKET-NVMe4-1TB/dp/B07TLYWMYW


PSU Gskill PS1250P Platinum https://www.gskill.com/en/product/ps1250p-platinum-power-supply


GPU Zotac GTX 1080ti Amp extreme https://www.newegg.com/zotac-geforc...olFcmpxNV-7CfIwykRhoCz4sQAvD_BwE&gclsrc=aw.ds


HDD's 2x WD blue 1tb raid 0 https://www.newegg.com/p/N82E168222...blue&cm_re=1tb_WD_blue-_-22-236-339-_-Product


SSD's 2x Inland Professional 480GB in Raid 0 https://www.amazon.com/Inland-Professional-480GB-Internal-Solid/dp/B07BD32RLK


Case Rosewill BlackHawk Ultra https://www.newegg.com/p/N82E168111...sewill_Blackhawk_ultra-_-11-147-157-_-Product


Cooling using an XSPC Pro block and RS360 rad with push pull. D5 pump with EK top and Bykski Res 1/2in Id soft tube. For case cooling the case has 9 120x20mm fans in side panel. 2x 120mm in front 1x 140mm in rear. 2x 140mm on Hdd cage in case. Behind Mobo has 1x120mm fan in back panel. top of case has 6 120mm 1500rpm in push pull on Rs360.


----------



## Moparman

Benchmarks. I will update as I can. Setting will be XMP on mem and Auto on cpu. I might get to OC results on cpu when i can.


OC settings. [email protected] @1.344v Ram at [email protected] 



3dMark Vantage


3dMark 11


3dMark Firestrike


3dMark Firestrike Extreme


3dMark Firestrike Ultra


3dMark Sky Diver


3dMark Time Spy


Cenibench R11.5


Cenibench R15 3445


Cenibench R20


----------



## GBT-MatthewH

* Newest BETA BIOS with AGESA 1004B (11/20)*

 Per CCX Overclocking Support
 Many additional options opened/moved under Tweaker -> Advanced CPU Settings

X570 AORUS Xtreme -  F10D
X570 AORUS Master -  F10D
X570 AORUS Ultra-  F10D
X570 AORUS Pro Wifi -  F10D
X570 AORUS Pro -  F10D
X570 I AORUS Pro (ITX)-  F10D
X570 AORUS Elite -  F10D
X570 AORUS Elite Wifi -  F10D
X570 Gaming X -  F10D

* Older BETA BIOS with AGESA 1003 ABBA (10/15) *

X570 AORUS Xtreme -  F5E
X570 AORUS Master -  F7E
X570 AORUS Ultra-  F6E
X570 AORUS Pro Wifi -  F6E
X570 AORUS Pro -  F6E
X570 I AORUS Pro (ITX)-  F6F
X570 AORUS Elite -  F5F
X570 AORUS Elite Wifi -  F3F
X570 Gaming X -  F5F


* AGESA 1004B Change Log *


 Improved boot times.
 Improved RAID compatibility
 Added support for Raven Ridge CPU's (2200G/2400G)
 When you flash BIOS (in the BIOS) you now have the option to also flash the backup BIOS.
 I also made a copy of all the BIOS here: https://drive.google.com/open?id=1Ts0d6CsBhc3UBnA2HKtwxVkBwA8tTUDk
* Useful Docs *

VRM Info: https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1CnA5xLV4F9_x99QBE0lxWcDxGctE9eBRUg_GwHjM9z0/

PCIe Diagrams: https://drive.google.com/open?id=193tSL7U6VwPwnWYm4NPdjQQ3xZwShiAD

*FAQ*

Q: What is "High frequency support" under XMP?
A: This is a quick way to adjust Infinity Fabric speed manually.

 Level 1 = 1600 IF
 Level 2 = 1700 IF
 Level 3 = 1800 IF
 To go above 1800 IF set the speed manually, do not use these presets.

Q: XMP doesn't work!
A: Make sure you are:

Using slot A2/B2 - From CPU skip a slot, RAM, skip a slot, RAM. *I cannot emphasize this enough. If you are helping someone T/S a problem this should be your first question. *
 You are using the latest BIOS.
 For debugging RAM please keep everything else default.
 If the above don't help post your RAM kit and any steps you have tried to fix the problem.

Q: My RAM voltage goes to 1.2V when setting a CPU multiplier.
A: Your OC is unstable. Try raising Vcore.

*Reported Issues Status*



Issue | | Status
Disabling CSM causes BIOS to become slow||Reproducible / Working on a fix*

*Temporary work around on latest BETA (F7B) - Press CTRL-F6 in BIOS. Set resolution to "VGA First" This will lower resolution but should fix the lag. Its just a temporary work around. Let me know if if works.

* I dont see my BIOS on the webpage!!!*

We have tons of servers worldwide. If you don't see a file, or get access denied, it means the file hasn't propagated there yet. You need to go to the global page...



Here is an example of the US page: || gigabyte.com/us/Motherboard/X570-AORUS-MASTER-rev-10/
Here is an example of the global page: ||gigabyte.com/Motherboard/X570-AORUS-MASTER-rev-10/
Notice the only difference is the "/US". Simply remove that. For EU remove "/EU", etc... If you get the access denied message try the ASIA server. *Its the same file, just a different mirror!*

*How to use Q-Flash Plus without a CPU:*


----------



## Aenra

Future xtreme owner reporting early; will be pairing it with a 3900X; i don't have most folks' obsessions, so a simple all core OC from the BIOS (yes yes, i know about PBO-2-3-X) and a simple RAM OC with tertiaries handled automatically from the mobo is just fine by me 
Cooled with air no less!

Since a rep is present, i'd also say that i don't care about integrated sound, killer networkzzzz, flashy RGB, sexy looks, or ego-driven "buy the best out there" motivations; i have (already i suppose) chosen the Xtreme because of quality, passive chipset cooling (longevity) and hopefully the typical Gigabyte high end mobo durability. 

Will be a while for me however, waiting for Noctua's D15 replacement to come out, waiting to see what Samsung has to offer on the Nvme side of things; sure as hell not buying a Corsair product (currently at least the only option). Lastly, lol, i'm waiting for Sound Blaster to release their new flagship.
Mobo will be a day one purchase however. I've some complaints about Gigabyte, sure, but they're my first choice, have been for some time now ^^


----------



## ntuason

AMD MOBO's looking good!


----------



## bastian

Thought all the X570 mobos were going for sale July 1? With CPUs to follow July 7?


----------



## Heuchler

Gigabyte X570 AORUS Master Overclocking Thread
https://www.overclock.net/forum/11-...-master-overclocking-thread.html#post28071802


Has a Memory Overclocking section that should apply to all X570 AORUS boards.


----------



## Heuchler

[QVL] Qualified Vendor List - Memory 

Memory Support List for X570 AORUS XTREME
https://www.gigabyte.com/Motherboard/X570-AORUS-XTREME-rev-10#support-doc

Memory Support List for X570 AORUS MASTER
https://www.gigabyte.com/Motherboard/X570-AORUS-MASTER-rev-10#support-doc

Memory Support List for X570 AORUS ULTRA
https://www.gigabyte.com/Motherboard/X570-AORUS-ULTRA-rev-10#support-doc

Memory Support List for X570 AORUS PRO WIFI
https://www.gigabyte.com/Motherboard/X570-AORUS-PRO-WIFI-rev-10#support-doc

Memory Support List for X570 AORUS PRO
https://www.gigabyte.com/Motherboard/X570-AORUS-PRO-rev-10#support-doc

Memory Support List for X570 AORUS ELITE
https://www.gigabyte.com/Motherboard/X570-AORUS-ELITE-rev-10#support-doc

Memory Support List for X570 I AORUS PRO WIFI
https://www.gigabyte.com/Motherboard/X570-I-AORUS-PRO-WIFI-rev-10#support-doc

Memory Support List for X570 GAMING X
https://www.gigabyte.com/Motherboard/X570-GAMING-X-rev-10#support-doc


----------



## Streetdragon

ahh still dont know if i sould go for the Master(because of the 3.0 Front USB ports)
or for the Asus Hero, because i think the Bios COULD be better and MAYBE a bit better RAM OC (4 Sticks 3733)


----------



## Moparman

Streetdragon said:


> ahh still dont know if i sould go for the Master(because of the 3.0 Front USB ports)
> or for the Asus Hero, because i think the Bios COULD be better and MAYBE a bit better RAM OC (4 Sticks 3733)



Gigabyte has been on a mission for better Bioses lately. If you have used a Z390 board you would see how far they have come. I would buy the Giga over the Asus for the support if you ever have an issue. All you need to do is google how bad Asus is to customers these days.


----------



## Streetdragon

Moparman said:


> Gigabyte has been on a mission for better Bioses lately. If you have used a Z390 board you would see how far they have come. I would buy the Giga over the Asus for the support if you ever have an issue. All you need to do is google how bad Asus is to customers these days.


yeah i read really bad things. Like on the Asus Rog Phone. Failed screen wont get repaiered under Warrenty and so on...

Aorus big Pro for me is:
Real Heatsink for VRM
2 USB3.0 header for my case

And i can bet, that the master will be cheaper than the Hero(Asus tax)


----------



## iNeri

Streetdragon said:


> yeah i read really bad things. Like on the Asus Rog Phone. Failed screen wont get repaiered under Warrenty and so on...
> 
> Aorus big Pro for me is:
> Real Heatsink for VRM
> 2 USB3.0 header for my case
> 
> And i can bet, that the master will be cheaper than the Hero(Asus tax)


I have now a CH6 extreme, all i can say is i miss so much my taichi. I cant match the performance that i previously have with the taichi  Dont matter this bios full of features, does nothing at the moment of true.

To replace my taichi i like the aorus pro x570 but here on my country has arrived too expensive, about 300 dolars (no wifi), the Master is 400 dolar here. So i guess is a much better buy than PRO.


----------



## AlphaC

Streetdragon said:


> yeah i read really bad things. Like on the Asus Rog Phone. Failed screen wont get repaiered under Warrenty and so on...
> 
> Aorus big Pro for me is:
> Real Heatsink for VRM
> 2 USB3.0 header for my case
> 
> And i can bet, that the master will be cheaper than the Hero(Asus tax)


 The Master has a Direct PWM setup, the Hero is using 7 phases with doubled up powerstages. If you aren't using LN2 (nobody does for a daily system, let's be realistic), provided the BIOS isn't completely buggy (it shouldn't be), then the 12-14 phases from the Infineon PWM on Gigabyte's Aorus Master or Xtreme will give you better ripple and allow you to shut off phases more granularity when not in use (i.e. achieving peak efficiency across the power delivery spectrum all the way down to idle). 



Additionally the backplate on the Master is thermally conductive to the VRM section, whereas all you get on the Hero is a small brace at the back.


50A IR3556 has the same footprint as the 60A IR3555 so the main difference is maximum amperage rating. Even threadripper TR 2950X used around max 350W on ambient , so power quality is of more importance once you exceed 10 powerstages.

Also if you fail overclocks on memory the Aorus boards down to the Aorus Pro have dual BIOS, with Master/Xtreme having a switch. The single BIOS (SB) switch is invaluable since it physically isolates the BIOS chips. If you get hit with malware (https://www.tomshardware.com/news/asus-implements-new-certificate-structure,39072.html , https://www.techpowerup.com/248827/...-push-software-into-your-windows-installation) or a flash a corrupt BIOS you don't need to RMA your board. I don't think that has been stated enough, since a corrupt BIOs on a non dual BIOS board has to still rely on flashing from USB. There were plenty of people that needed to RMA their Crosshair boards because the "Crashfree BIOS" or "BIOS flashback" doesn't work.

In terms of usability the M.2 heatshields being separate also makes it less of a hassle and the Hero only comes with 2x M.2.

In terms of integrated audio the Master is also stronger spec-wise, it uses ESS 9118 instead of ESS 9023P , has WIMA caps, and the audio codec is ALC1220-VB rather than ALC1220.

Every Master board comes with WIFI 6 +BT whereas the Hero has it as an option.


----------



## bking4266

Am I misreading the QVL list, or is Gigabyte's own 3200Mhz RAM not on it?


----------



## Streetdragon

AlphaC said:


> The Master has a Direct PWM setup, the Hero is using 7 phases with doubled up powerstages. If you aren't using LN2 (nobody does for a daily system, let's be realistic), provided the BIOS isn't completely buggy (it shouldn't be), then the 12-14 phases from the Infineon PWM on Gigabyte's Aorus Master or Xtreme will give you better ripple and allow you to shut off phases more granularity when not in use (i.e. achieving peak efficiency across the power delivery spectrum all the way down to idle).
> 
> 
> 
> Additionally the backplate on the Master is thermally conductive to the VRM section, whereas all you get on the Hero is a small brace at the back.
> 
> 
> 50A IR3556 has the same footprint as the 60A IR3555 so the main difference is maximum amperage rating. Even threadripper TR 2950X used around max 350W on ambient , so power quality is of more importance once you exceed 10 powerstages.
> 
> Also if you fail overclocks on memory the Aorus boards down to the Aorus Pro have dual BIOS, with Master/Xtreme having a switch. The single BIOS (SB) switch is invaluable since it physically isolates the BIOS chips. If you get hit with malware (https://www.tomshardware.com/news/asus-implements-new-certificate-structure,39072.html , https://www.techpowerup.com/248827/...-push-software-into-your-windows-installation) or a flash a corrupt BIOS you don't need to RMA your board. I don't think that has been stated enough, since a corrupt BIOs on a non dual BIOS board has to still rely on flashing from USB. There were plenty of people that needed to RMA their Crosshair boards because the "Crashfree BIOS" or "BIOS flashback" doesn't work.
> 
> In terms of usability the M.2 heatshields being separate also makes it less of a hassle and the Hero only comes with 2x M.2.
> 
> In terms of integrated audio the Master is also stronger spec-wise, it uses ESS 9118 instead of ESS 9023P , has WIMA caps, and the audio codec is ALC1220-VB rather than ALC1220.
> 
> Every Master board comes with WIFI 6 +BT whereas the Hero has it as an option.


+Rep!

Thanks. That sealed the deal for me! Cant wait anymore. I wanna burn my saved cash :thumb:


----------



## Moparman

My Master should come Monday. Big question is do i buy 12 core on the 7th or do I wait for 16......... Tough one for me.


----------



## Streetdragon

Ahhh lucky  Wanna order too^^


----------



## JackCY

So which of the x570s don't come with a stupid chipset fan either glaring in your face or hidden under tiny slits inside the wanna be heatsink?

Any chipsetless boards?


----------



## Streetdragon

JackCY said:


> So which of the x570s don't come with a stupid chipset fan either glaring in your face or hidden under tiny slits inside the wanna be heatsink?
> 
> Any chipsetless boards?


Aorus Extreme comes without a fan


----------



## runwiththedevil

Streetdragon said:


> Aorus Extreme comes without a fan



... and will be extremely expensive, unfortunately.


----------



## LiquidHaus

Future Xtreme owner reporting in as well. Haven't pre-ordered yet (amazon US doesn't have it available yet, or I haven't been able to find it) but will be purchasing this weekend along with the 3900X. Tempted to hold off until Silicon Lottery releases pricing for their binned procs but still feel very confident the first wave of procs will all overclock quite well so I might just send it and see how I can do myself overclocking it. I was able to get my 1920X to 4.225ghz on all 12 cores/24 threads.

For reference, I will be replacing my Threadripper 1920X and Zenith Extreme for them which is this build:


----------



## Heuchler

AlphaC said:


> The Master has a Direct PWM setup, the Hero is using 7 phases with doubled up powerstages. If you aren't using LN2 (nobody does for a daily system, let's be realistic), provided the BIOS isn't completely buggy (it shouldn't be), then the 12-14 phases from the Infineon PWM on Gigabyte's Aorus Master or Xtreme will give you better ripple and allow you to shut off phases more granularity when not in use (i.e. achieving peak efficiency across the power delivery spectrum all the way down to idle).
> 
> 
> 
> Additionally the backplate on the Master is thermally conductive to the VRM section, whereas all you get on the Hero is a small brace at the back.
> 
> 
> 50A IR3556 has the same footprint as the 60A IR3555 so the main difference is maximum amperage rating. Even threadripper TR 2950X used around max 350W on ambient , so power quality is of more importance once you exceed 10 powerstages.
> 
> Also if you fail overclocks on memory the Aorus boards down to the Aorus Pro have dual BIOS, with Master/Xtreme having a switch. The single BIOS (SB) switch is invaluable since it physically isolates the BIOS chips. If you get hit with malware (https://www.tomshardware.com/news/asus-implements-new-certificate-structure,39072.html , https://www.techpowerup.com/248827/...-push-software-into-your-windows-installation) or a flash a corrupt BIOS you don't need to RMA your board. I don't think that has been stated enough, since a corrupt BIOs on a non dual BIOS board has to still rely on flashing from USB. There were plenty of people that needed to RMA their Crosshair boards because the "Crashfree BIOS" or "BIOS flashback" doesn't work.
> 
> In terms of usability the M.2 heatshields being separate also makes it less of a hassle and the Hero only comes with 2x M.2.
> 
> In terms of integrated audio the Master is also stronger spec-wise, it uses ESS 9118 instead of ESS 9023P , has WIMA caps, and the audio codec is ALC1220-VB rather than ALC1220.
> 
> Every Master board comes with WIFI 6 +BT whereas the Hero has it as an option.



Great analysis. Totally missed that WIMA caps part (German film capacitors that audiophile community loves). Pretty excited about this board.


----------



## Heuchler

Captain AORUS [LOL]








Xtreme Power Design for 16+ Cores


----------



## Streetdragon

Captain Aorus ***? Way better than captain marvel^^


----------



## Heuchler

Streetdragon said:


> Captain Aorus ***? Way better than captain marvel^^


nano-carbon coating with 3X thermal conductivity for the base plate [win for Captain AORUS in my book].
Maybe just stick one or two 40x40 mm copper water blocks on that back plate. Could save me from having
to buy a monoblock. What did Captain Marvel do for me lately ?



What is the difference between carbon nanotubes and graphene?

Carbon Nanotubes are cylindrically rolled sheets of graphene. Graphene is a single atomic layer of crystalline graphite and enlisted as a 2D material and CNT can be thought of as a rolled sheet of graphene in a hexagonal lattice of carbon geometry.

Graphene Coated CPU Cooler -


----------



## LiquidHaus

Can’t find the Xtreme anywhere for sale. Newegg says 7/12 for stock. Ordered my 3900x and ready to go. C’mon!!!


----------



## Midian

Ordered mine here in Sweden from Komplett.se says it will be in stock 11th july, price is brutal it´s 10.499 SEK which translates to 1 111,73 USD, oh well it's likely going to be the best X570 and has no fan. Will use it in my giant Xigmatek Elysium case with plenty of fans so chipset should run cool. Going to get a 3950X so the wait is on for that one.


----------



## AlphaC

Launch day reviews
------------------------

*Aorus Xtreme*
https://hk.xfastest.com/31225/gigabyte-x570-aorus-xtreme-xf-3900x-vs-9900k/
https://www.coolaler.com/threads/gigabyte-x570-aorus-xtreme.356012/
https://www.eteknix.com/gigabyte-x570-aorus-xtreme-motherboard-review/ --- may not be up yet?
https://en.ocworkbench.com/review-o...x-ryzen-7-3700x-and-ryzen-5-3600x-processors/
http://pcdiy.com.tw/detail/13398
https://benchlife.info/gigabyte-x570-aorus-xtreme-with-amd-ryzen-9-3900x-review/

ocworkbench BIOS overview :


Spoiler










 

Xtreme testing results







*Aorus Master*
https://www.eteknix.com/gigabyte-x570-aorus-master-motherboard-review/
https://www.overclock3d.net/reviews/cpu_mainboard/gigabyte_x570_aorus_master_review/23


Spoiler






> The Gigabyte X570 Aorus Master lives up to its name as well as the effort that Gigabyte have put into their new power phase arrangement by pushing the Ryzen 9 3900X to 4.35 GHz on all twelve cores. Given that 4 GHz was pretty impressive not that long ago, and the Threadripper CPUs struggled to overclock too far, it shows what a boon the 7nm process can be for AMD with high core counts. We have achieved 4.4ghz on other boards so it will be interesting to see how this may affect performance and how it places in the graphs.





https://www.profesionalreview.com/2019/07/07/x570-aorus-master-review/ --- 36°C VRM at stock Prime95 with R7 3700X , not surprised
https://news.xfastest.com/review/review-03/66825/gigabyte-x570-aorus-master/
https://www.forbes.com/sites/antony...d-ryzen-owners-look-away-now/#33df4fcfd549--- used as the test board
https://www.kitguru.net/components/cpu/luke-hill/amd-ryzen-9-3900x-ryzen-7-3700x-zen-2-cpu-review/3/ --- Test board 


> Overclocking with 1.4V pushed the Ryzen 9 3900X very close to the throttling point with our Corsair H100X AIO. 4250MHz was the highest stable frequency that we could manage. 4300MHz was bootable and held Windows stability, however, Cinebench and Blender tests would throw up unusual errors.
> 
> 
> 
> Our manual overclocking (R7 3700x) experience was practically identical to that of the 3900X, though this time we were less thermally limited. 1.4V delivered 4.3GHz with the same unusual behaviour, while 4.25GHz allowed for complete stability. We managed to decrease the voltage further while maintaining stability.


https://www.bit-tech.net/reviews/amd-ryzen-7-3700x-review/7/ --- used as test board to hit 4.3GHz


> We did manage to squeeze some PBO testing in, though, which increased the all-core boost from 4GHz out of the box to 4.125GHz using PBO and 4.15GHz by dialling a 200MHz uplift to the Automatic Overclocking feature - still lower than our manual overclock of 4.3GHz, but all while keeping the slightly higher maximum boost frequency. We didn't really see any activity beyond the latter (4.4GHz), though admittedly we didn't tweak any power limits, so gamers would likely want to stick to stock speed or make use of PBO and Automatic Overclocking, while content creators should consider dialling in a manual overclock.


https://tweakers.net/reviews/7192/1...l-van-de-troon-ipc-en-opgenomen-vermogen.html --- X570 Master test board pushed R9 3900X to 4.4GHz all cores 

https://diit.cz/clanek/recenze-amd-ryzen-9-3900x-dvanact-jader-vstupuje-do-mainstreamu --- used in review

https://thinkcomputers.org/gigabyte-x570-aorus-master-motherboard-review/

https://techgage.com/article/amd-ryzen-7-3700x-ryzen-9-3900x-workstation-performance/2/ --- used for testing
https://pc.watch.impress.co.jp/docs/topic/feature/1194631.html --- used for testing




_Videos_


Spoiler











 







_BIOS overview_


Spoiler












*Aorus Pro*
https://www.eteknix.com/gigabyte-x570-aorus-pro-motherboard-review/6/ --- "Even managing to score the second highest score in PCMark 10"
https://www.techtesters.eu/gigabyte-x570-aorus-pro-review/


*Aorus ITX* : https://www.eteknix.com/gigabyte-x570-i-aorus-pro-wifi-motherboard-review/ --- "It also set our highest score ever in PCMark 10, and our 3rd fastest (fastest for X570) score in WPrime!"
https://www.coolaler.com/threads/ry...570-i-aorus-pro-wifi-3600_2600x_9600k.356016/


----------



## Moparman

Who ordered the 3900x and where from????? I can't find one anywhere but the bloodsuckers on ebay.


----------



## Heuchler

Couldn't make up my mind up between Ryzen 7 3700X or Ryzen 9 3900X (now both out-of-stock). Let the F5 spamming game begin.


great job on Aorus Review Round-up. SUPER rep AlphaC


----------



## GBT-MatthewH

NDA is up so lets talk!



Streetdragon said:


> ahh still dont know if i sould go for the Master(because of the 3.0 Front USB ports)
> or for the Asus Hero, because i think the Bios COULD be better and MAYBE a bit better RAM OC (4 Sticks 3733)


4 sticks 3733 isnt a problem. I can do 4x4000 with XMP, 2x4266 with XMP. Those are the only kits I have tried thus far. 4x3733 should be a cake walk.


----------



## Nighthog

GBT-MatthewH said:


> NDA is up so lets talk!
> 
> 
> 
> 3 sticks 3733 isnt a problem. I can do 4x4000 with XMP, 2x4266 with XMP. Those are the only kits I have tried thus far. 4x3733 should be a cake walk.



I really do hope so because the AB350 Gaming 3 could do 3733Mhz with 4x8Gb with a Ryzen 1700 stable for me. I tried 3800 but IMC could not handle it with the voltage limits that board had. 
My Biostar X470GT8 was a utter disappointment in comparison barely does 3200Mhz stable.

I'm still looking what is good to try next but prices where a little off from what I had thought. I never thought the Extreme would cost that much (9990KR) I was expecting the price of what the Master got at the moment.


----------



## Buris

Anyone know of a way to adjust the chipset fan? I find it to be just a little too high-pitched and a little too loud, I tried to add a front-panel CPU fan to the front of the case so it could get its own fresh-air with so-so results.


----------



## pschorr1123

Hello I just upgraded from X370 Taichi to X570 Aourus Master with 3700X. Great so far but I am hoping any fellow users out there can help me turn down or disable the chipset fan as it is loud as hell. I read they were only supposed to be on when they get hot but this is on constantly and sounds like a shop vac.


----------



## GBT-MatthewH

We can tune the chipset fan curve, let me talk to our guys.


----------



## Moparman

Heuchler said:


> Couldn't make up my mind up between Ryzen 7 3700X or Ryzen 9 3900X (now both out-of-stock). Let the F5 spamming game begin.
> 
> 
> great job on Aorus Review Round-up. SUPER rep AlphaC



I missed everywhere that had them.


----------



## Buris

GBT-MatthewH said:


> We can tune the chipset fan curve, let me talk to our guys.


That's good to hear, it's really quite annoying at the current noise level- I'd love it if there was a setting to turn it off completely as long as temperatures were decent enough, I'd rather buy a slightly larger, quieter fan and just aim it directly at the chipset, if possible


----------



## GTxFinish

GBT-MatthewH said:


> We can tune the chipset fan curve, let me talk to our guys.


Please, please expose SYSFAN3 / PCH in SmartFan 5, or give us BIOS control for it. My X570 Aorus Master's chipset fan is running at 4300 rpm constantly (chipset temp 57c) and the high pitch noise is driving me crazy. I'm nearly at the point of returning the board and dropping back to X470. I can't stand it.


----------



## GBT-MatthewH

GTxFinish said:


> Please, please expose SYSFAN3 / PCH in SmartFan 5, or give us BIOS control for it. My X570 Aorus Master's chipset fan is running at 4300 rpm constantly (chipset temp 57c) and the high pitch noise is driving me crazy. I'm nearly at the point of returning the board and dropping back to X470. I can't stand it.


I hear y'all, I will work on it.


----------



## Jeff Drumheller

GBT-MatthewH said:


> I hear y'all, I will work on it.


Great to hear. I have an Arous Master X570, and was considering returning it due to the fan. It really needs to be in SmartFan..

Can you tell me what Bios are the newest? I have F5e but cannot boot with G.Skill 3600 2x8gb in XMP profile, it defaults down to 2133.


----------



## LiquidHaus

GBT-MatthewH said:


> NDA is up so lets talk!
> 
> 4 sticks 3733 isnt a problem. I can do 4x4000 with XMP, 2x4266 with XMP. Those are the only kits I have tried thus far. 4x3733 should be a cake walk.


Great to hear!

Since you can divulge some info now... did any waterblock manufacturers contact you guys about doing VRM and/or south bridge blocks? It’s always interesting seeing blocks come out with boards either already included or being released the same week as the actual board does. Being that the X570 chip runs so hot, it’d make since for (probably) multiple waterblock companies to contact the big board companies on getting the PCB layout early. Also, any reason why the Aorus Xtreme is being released after every other board? Newegg says stock on the 12th. 

Thanks man!


----------



## chowbaby

GBT-MatthewH said:


> NDA is up so lets talk!
> 
> 
> 
> 4 sticks 3733 isnt a problem. I can do 4x4000 with XMP, 2x4266 with XMP. Those are the only kits I have tried thus far. 4x3733 should be a cake walk.


Can we get more information on how the bios has been revised? Will there be a youtube video or anything on it?


----------



## GBT-MatthewH

chowbaby said:


> Can we get more information on how the bios has been revised? Will there be a youtube video or anything on it?


Totally new layout. Reviewers have had super, navi, and Ryzen 3000 to push out. Expect BIOS over views to come soon - I hope this week.


----------



## Streetdragon

GBT-MatthewH said:


> NDA is up so lets talk!
> 
> 
> 
> 4 sticks 3733 isnt a problem. I can do 4x4000 with XMP, 2x4266 with XMP. Those are the only kits I have tried thus far. 4x3733 should be a cake walk.


awesome^^ Orderd the Master and a 3900x. Cant wait to play around with it this week.

just reading thorugh some infos:
Is this really a problem atm? Hope you guys are working on it :thumb:
https://www.reddit.com/r/Amd/comments/cacwf9/psa_ryzen_3000_gaming_performance_is_being_gimped/


----------



## GBT-MatthewH

Streetdragon said:


> awesome^^ Orderd the Master and a 3900x. Cant wait to play around with it this week.
> 
> just reading thorugh some infos:
> Is this really a problem atm? Hope you guys are working on it :thumb:
> https://www.reddit.com/r/Amd/comments/cacwf9/psa_ryzen_3000_gaming_performance_is_being_gimped/


Well I can say that reviewers clock speeds were not consistent. Its something that should be fixed in upcoming AGESA updates.


----------



## GBT-MatthewH

Jeff Drumheller said:


> Great to hear. I have an Arous Master X570, and was considering returning it due to the fan. It really needs to be in SmartFan..
> 
> Can you tell me what Bios are the newest? I have F5e but cannot boot with G.Skill 3600 2x8gb in XMP profile, it defaults down to 2133.


Really? Newest if F5E.

Can you try F5C - http://download.gigabyte.us/FileList/BIOS/mb_bios_x570-aorus-master_f5c.zip

I have 4x8GB @ 4000 XMP no problem. Worked on all the F5x BIOS I have tried.


----------



## pschorr1123

Buris said:


> That's good to hear, it's really quite annoying at the current noise level- I'd love it if there was a setting to turn it off completely as long as temperatures were decent enough, I'd rather buy a slightly larger, quieter fan and just aim it directly at the chipset, if possible


Me too!

Rep +1


----------



## pschorr1123

GBT-MatthewH said:


> Really? Newest if F5E.
> 
> Can you try F5C - http://download.gigabyte.us/FileList/BIOS/mb_bios_x570-aorus-master_f5c.zip
> 
> I have 4x8GB @ 4000 XMP no problem. Worked on all the F5x BIOS I have tried.


Thanks!

Just having an actual employee here in the forum is huge to me as you may well know Asrock's bios support is extremely lacking. Just to have access to this level of support is worth the price premium of this awesome board.


----------



## awaybreaktoday

GBT-MatthewH said:


> Really? Newest if F5E.
> 
> Can you try F5C - http://download.gigabyte.us/FileList/BIOS/mb_bios_x570-aorus-master_f5c.zip
> 
> I have 4x8GB @ 4000 XMP no problem. Worked on all the F5x BIOS I have tried.


Whats the model number of the memory kit for the above?


----------



## pschorr1123

Forgive my noob question but do you know if you need to use the Ryzen Balanced power plan to get the max PBO (extra 200MHZ) on this board/ 3700X or do I need to use the Windows balanced? I'm on 1903 btw


----------



## Aenra

As far as i understand this? You want it on Ryzen Balanced, no matter what, where or when;
What changes are the settings _in_ said power plan:

- If for example you don't use dedicated software (say Ryzen Master) and have a BIOS all core-OC, ideally you max out core speed and power allowance, disable power savings, etc; 
- If you do make use of PBO for example or any other software-related feature, you want to keep both core and power settings at default.

The reasoning has been covered here and there, but in short, the less power your CPU is currently consuming (and therefore the less heat it outputs, both come into play), the higher it will shoot up when PBO kicks in and/or the longer it will stay there, hence the above. Inversely, when you have a fixed frequency all core overclock no matter what, you've nothing to gain from any of these "opportunistic boost" features, they won't even be activated for you. So naturally, the higher you keep its cycles, the better. So again Balanced, but with everyhting maxed out or disabled accordingly.
Of course there are two further factors one needs to consider, one being unecessary power draw and the other the actual (read: tangible) use of a steady 4200ish overclock. I won't go into either, as frankly it's more of a stance thing than anything else.

* small note here as i see that "1903" mentioned a lot. All it does, all it does, is ensure the cores speed up or down a touch faster, or more strictly speaking, that there's a reduced latency between the instruction to modify frequence and its execution. Useless in the first scenario (stable all-core OC) and of minimal benefit in the latter (PBO) as has been shown by actual testing. Furthermore if not already evident, nothing to do with the NUMA/UMA-aware issue in non-monolithic designs of Windows Scheduler; that remains broken and equally frankly? Slightly on purpose, lol, but that's a different topic. Don't rush to 1903 and the new full screen ""exclusive"" headaches -which btw can no longer be disabled- unless you really need to, aka know what you're doing. Newest is not always best.


----------



## shadowxaero

GBT-MatthewH said:


> Really? Newest if F5E.
> 
> Can you try F5C - http://download.gigabyte.us/FileList/BIOS/mb_bios_x570-aorus-master_f5c.zip
> 
> I have 4x8GB @ 4000 XMP no problem. Worked on all the F5x BIOS I have tried.


Glad you guys are working on improving the chipset fan curve. On the Master my chipset fan wont go under 3750 rpm, it is EXTREMELY annoying. On another note, I have a 4000 CL19 kit that I am running at 3733 CL16. For you to run 4000Mhz, do you also have the infinity fabric clocked at 2000Mhz or is it running at 1000?

Also any idea when the Xtreme boards will be available? The extra money would be worth not hearing this obnoxious high pitch fan noise...


----------



## Jeff Drumheller

GBT-MatthewH said:


> Really? Newest if F5E.
> 
> Can you try F5C - http://download.gigabyte.us/FileList/BIOS/mb_bios_x570-aorus-master_f5c.zip
> 
> I have 4x8GB @ 4000 XMP no problem. Worked on all the F5x BIOS I have tried.


Thanks for the reply! Huge help having an actual employee respond. My board shipped with F3 Bios, I tried to post XMP profile but it did not post. I updated to F5e last night and got the same exact result, reverts to 2133. I plan to try manual settings after work today, maybe just try to post @ 3000 speed... 

Here is the exact G.Skill 3600 Kit I am using:
F4-3600C17D-16GTZR
https://www.newegg.com/g-skill-16gb-288-pin-ddr4-sdram/p/N82E16820232483

FWIW I do not see this kit model # on the supported list: http://download.gigabyte.us/FileList/Memory/mb_memory_x570-aorus-master_matisse.pdf
I do see some type of AMD Specific memory kit G.Skill 3600: F4-3600C16D-16GVK'

I also installed the latest chipset driver from AMD on the Gigabyte x570 Master page.

Is F5c supported? I do not see it anywhere on the Gigabyte site.. Do you have a kit part # for 3600 speed you recommend?


----------



## pschorr1123

Aenra said:


> As far as i understand this? You want it on Ryzen Balanced, no matter what, where or when;
> What changes are the settings _in_ said power plan:
> 
> - If for example you don't use dedicated software (say Ryzen Master) and have a BIOS all core-OC, ideally you max out core speed and power allowance, disable power savings, etc;
> - If you do make use of PBO for example or any other software-related feature, you want to keep both core and power settings at default.
> 
> The reasoning has been covered here and there, but in short, the less power your CPU is currently consuming (and therefore the less heat it outputs, both come into play), the higher it will shoot up when PBO kicks in and/or the longer it will stay there, hence the above. Inversely, when you have a fixed frequency all core overclock no matter what, you've nothing to gain from any of these "opportunistic boost" features, they won't even be activated for you. So naturally, the higher you keep its cycles, the better. So again Balanced, but with everyhting maxed out or disabled accordingly.
> Of course there are two further factors one needs to consider, one being unecessary power draw and the other the actual (read: tangible) use of a steady 4200ish overclock. I won't go into either, as frankly it's more of a stance thing than anything else.
> 
> * small note here as i see that "1903" mentioned a lot. All it does, all it does, is ensure the cores speed up or down a touch faster, or more strictly speaking, that there's a reduced latency between the instruction to modify frequence and its execution. Useless in the first scenario (stable all-core OC) and of minimal benefit in the latter (PBO) as has been shown by actual testing. Furthermore if not already evident, nothing to do with the NUMA/UMA-aware issue in non-monolithic designs of Windows Scheduler; that remains broken and equally frankly? Slightly on purpose, lol, but that's a different topic. Don't rush to 1903 and the new full screen ""exclusive"" headaches -which btw can no longer be disabled- unless you really need to, aka know what you're doing. Newest is not always best.



Thanks, I noticed that my cpu will not g past 4300 with the PBO settings in bios @ Auto and if I touch anything under PBO such as scalar x10, max boost 200mhz the clocks max clocks are even lower and my CB15 scores drop. Best single is 199 drops to 193 while the clock only hits 4200. I'm hoping this is a bug in the AGESA and will be addressed soon. As I mentioned 4.4 is no where to be seen on HWiNFO64 which should be the out of the box max single core boost. I am also using a large tower style air cooler which is sililar to the Noctua NH-D15 in performance.

Or I'm not setting things properly as I don't know what the max PPT, TDC, EDC for 65 watt part is nor can I find max safe temp on google.

Also would I be able to apply a negative vcore offset to get better PBO boosting like on my 2700X?


----------



## pschorr1123

Also just wanted to add that my chipset fan runs @ 4300 RPM at 53 degrees which is insane. It sounds like a shop vac right next to me. Hopefully there will be a way to manually control via smart fan as for now I have a small 90mm fan aimed up from the bottom of case towards the chipset to get it down to 46 degrees while sounding like a vega blower style GPU


----------



## Buris

pschorr1123 said:


> Also just wanted to add that my chipset fan runs @ 4300 RPM at 53 degrees which is insane. It sounds like a shop vac right next to me. Hopefully there will be a way to manually control via smart fan as for now I have a small 90mm fan aimed up from the bottom of case towards the chipset to get it down to 46 degrees while sounding like a vega blower style GPU



That’s exactly how I have mine set up for now, I’ll give them a solid week before I return the Aorus Master and go for either Asus or MSI.


----------



## pschorr1123

I read over on the Level 1 Tech forums that Wendell was able to get 4.55 single core boost speed on his 3700X with a lot of messing around. I really wish he would have elaborated as that is what I would like to see instead of 4.3 max.

Also I noticed the PBO settings are in 2 spots in this bios
1st under settings AMD/CBS XFR2
also under AMD Overclocking 

so my question is which PBO settings should be messed with or do they both have to match

under the AMD overclocking there is an advanced option which lets you choose Motherboard. I noticed my CB15 multi went up 100 while the single went down vs the all Auto behavior.

Hopefully more experienced users will share their settings once they have had a chance to get everything setup.


----------



## LiquidHaus

Newegg opened up Pre-Orders for the Aorus Xtreme, but with the timing of everything, I'll end up only having the chance to get it all setup after I come back from vacation. Bummer!


----------



## Aenra

@*GBT-MatthewH *I will understand if your time schedule does not allow for an answer, but if you could be so kind.. Am planning for a second build, will be using the Master on that one; and i'd like to replace the stock chipset cooling solution with a proper (read: from back then) chipset cooler.
Could you specify the mounting dimensions please? Just so i know what cooler can fit? Hole center to hole center, that kind of thing? There must be a diagram somewhere, your side of things?

Would sincerely appreciate this.


----------



## GBT-MatthewH

In the middle of an AMA on reddit, so I'll circle back and answer any question in this thread later today. Did want to cross post this so you guys are up to date on chipset fan.

I already have a test BIOS to play with today. We will release new profiles (hopefully tomorrow). Drops the decibels about 5 in my office (very unscientific testing. Noisy office as you can hear in video). Heres a video to show the difference - beginning is new profile, end is old profile: https://drive.google.com/file/d/1-3VsSrKn-pRbZ1jt5P2n0nv6iic7Sonx/view?usp=sharing

New profile = 0-4 second mark, Old profile = 4-8 second mark.

P.S. These profiles will be available on all boards, not just master.


----------



## smithkt

GBT-MatthewH said:


> In the middle of an AMA on reddit, so I'll circle back and answer any question in this thread later today. Did want to cross post this so you guys are up to date on chipset fan.
> 
> I already have a test BIOS to play with today. We will release new profiles (hopefully tomorrow). Drops the decibels about 5 in my office (very unscientific testing. Noisy office as you can hear in video). Heres a video to show the difference - beginning is new profile, end is old profile: https://drive.google.com/file/d/1-3VsSrKn-pRbZ1jt5P2n0nv6iic7Sonx/view?usp=sharing
> 
> New profile = 0-4 second mark, Old profile = 4-8 second mark.
> 
> P.S. These profiles will be available on all boards, not just master.


That's a very solid improvement. Honestly, this was holding me back from ordering. This kind of service goes a long way to building brand loyalty. Good work.


----------



## runwiththedevil

GBT-MatthewH said:


> In the middle of an AMA on reddit, so I'll circle back and answer any question in this thread later today. Did want to cross post this so you guys are up to date on chipset fan.
> 
> I already have a test BIOS to play with today. We will release new profiles (hopefully tomorrow). Drops the decibels about 5 in my office (very unscientific testing. Noisy office as you can hear in video). Heres a video to show the difference - beginning is new profile, end is old profile: https://drive.google.com/file/d/1-3VsSrKn-pRbZ1jt5P2n0nv6iic7Sonx/view?usp=sharing
> 
> New profile = 0-4 second mark, Old profile = 4-8 second mark.
> 
> P.S. These profiles will be available on all boards, not just master.



Oh man, thank you, that's a bit noticeable! If we could customize the RPM fan curve that would be fantastic. But for now some profiles are very welcome.


----------



## pschorr1123

Jeff Drumheller said:


> Thanks for the reply! Huge help having an actual employee respond. My board shipped with F3 Bios, I tried to post XMP profile but it did not post. I updated to F5e last night and got the same exact result, reverts to 2133. I plan to try manual settings after work today, maybe just try to post @ 3000 speed...
> 
> Here is the exact G.Skill 3600 Kit I am using:
> F4-3600C17D-16GTZR
> https://www.newegg.com/g-skill-16gb-288-pin-ddr4-sdram/p/N82E16820232483
> 
> FWIW I do not see this kit model # on the supported list: http://download.gigabyte.us/FileList/Memory/mb_memory_x570-aorus-master_matisse.pdf
> I do see some type of AMD Specific memory kit G.Skill 3600: F4-3600C16D-16GVK'
> 
> I also installed the latest chipset driver from AMD on the Gigabyte x570 Master page.
> 
> Is F5c supported? I do not see it anywhere on the Gigabyte site.. Do you have a kit part # for 3600 speed you recommend?


Not too sure if this will help but I have the G Skill F4 3600C16 GVK (Rip Jaws V) and I was able to load the XMP and get Windows installed on the F5e Bios. 3600,16,16,16, etc everything on auto. I haven't had any time to do proper stability testing yet but this is a much welcome improvement vs previous 2 generations.


----------



## LazarusIV

Checking in with an R9 3900X and an X570 Aorus Ultra. I wish I had just splurged for the Master, I feel like that's the board to get with these chips... but it's all installed in my case already and it would be a huge hassle to go back to Microcenter and swap it out.

Ah well! Now to wait for Manjaro to work properly!


----------



## Moparman

LazarusIV said:


> Checking in with an R9 3900X and an X570 Aorus Ultra. I wish I had just splurged for the Master, I feel like that's the board to get with these chips... but it's all installed in my case already and it would be a huge hassle to go back to Microcenter and swap it out.
> 
> Ah well! Now to wait for Manjaro to work properly!


 I would like to see how your setup is when finished and get some benchmark numbers from you please.


----------



## AlphaC

LazarusIV said:


> Checking in with an R9 3900X and an X570 Aorus Ultra. I wish I had just splurged for the Master, I feel like that's the board to get with these chips... but it's all installed in my case already and it would be a huge hassle to go back to Microcenter and swap it out.
> 
> Ah well! Now to wait for Manjaro to work properly!


 https://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=Ryzen-3K-RdRand-Systemd-Maybe


Ubuntu LTS is the distro to use with Ryzen 3rd gen atm. It's not a kernel issue, something to do with RdRand and systemd.


----------



## OCP

Hi, got a 3700x with the Aorus x570 today. I have some issues though.
The bios is really slow, takes 2 seconds to register input. 
Pressing delete to enter bios only works while keyboard is plugged into the front of the case usb.
Rebooting the PC reboots about 6 times before it enters windows. 
I’m on the Latest F5 bios, I was on the F3 bios that came with the board but same issues. 
Home screen is green tinted while in windows but fixed with latest nvidia drivers.

Anyone having similar issues???


----------



## Jeff Drumheller

What memory are you using and which model x570?

Mine will sometimes hang at the boot or reboot a few times, but this is mostly me trying to set my XMP profile. It was worse on F3, i'm on F5e now which is slightly better, but still wont post with my GSkill Tridentz 3600 as noted a few posts up. My bios reacts just fine, no delay.


----------



## GBT-MatthewH

Jeff Drumheller said:


> Thanks for the reply! Huge help having an actual employee respond. My board shipped with F3 Bios, I tried to post XMP profile but it did not post. I updated to F5e last night and got the same exact result, reverts to 2133. I plan to try manual settings after work today, maybe just try to post @ 3000 speed...
> 
> Here is the exact G.Skill 3600 Kit I am using:
> F4-3600C17D-16GTZR
> https://www.newegg.com/g-skill-16gb-288-pin-ddr4-sdram/p/N82E16820232483
> 
> FWIW I do not see this kit model # on the supported list: http://download.gigabyte.us/FileList/Memory/mb_memory_x570-aorus-master_matisse.pdf
> I do see some type of AMD Specific memory kit G.Skill 3600: F4-3600C16D-16GVK'
> 
> I also installed the latest chipset driver from AMD on the Gigabyte x570 Master page.
> 
> Is F5c supported? I do not see it anywhere on the Gigabyte site.. Do you have a kit part # for 3600 speed you recommend?


Dang, I only have the 3200 version of this RAM. Here is F5C http://download.gigabyte.us/FileList/BIOS/mb_bios_x570-aorus-master_f5c.zip


----------



## Heuchler

<Ctrl><F1>

else CTRL + F1


----------



## Bo55

Im looking at purchasing the Aorus master but the only thing holding me back is the chipset fan not having user control over rpm and read about the ryzen 3000 cpus not hitting advertised boost speeds which was replicated on other boards aswell. If that gets fixed soon i will definitely get one, coming from Asus for x370 and x470 this could be my first gigabyte board


----------



## GBT-MatthewH

Bo55 said:


> Im looking at purchasing the Aorus master but the only thing holding me back is the chipset fan not having user control over rpm and read about the ryzen 3000 cpus not hitting advertised boost speeds which was replicated on other boards aswell. If that gets fixed soon i will definitely get one, coming from Asus for x370 and x470 this could be my first gigabyte board


Posted this earlier in the thread but we will have fan profiles (hopefully tomorrow, end of week for sure) that cut the RPM/noise in half.

Boost speeds you can read through the threads on reddit and here... Its the same on all our boards, nothing to do with master/gigabyte. We we're the first to post the AGESA 1003AB BIOS (F5E). Others are slowly catching up. There is no new AGESA code as of me posting this to update.


----------



## Moparman

Board came tonight. I found that I guess in shipping the heavy backplatemust have vibrated loose. Check your screws.


----------



## Bo55

GBT-MatthewH said:


> Posted this earlier in the thread but we will have fan profiles (hopefully tomorrow, end of week for sure) that cut the RPM/noise in half.
> 
> Boost speeds you can read through the threads on reddit and here... Its the same on all our boards, nothing to do with master/gigabyte. We we're the first to post the AGESA 1003AB BIOS (F5E). Others are slowly catching up. There is no new AGESA code as of me posting this to update.


Appreciate the reply. I will keep an eye on how things progress, thanks !


----------



## Streetdragon

Got my x570 Master^^ Even the package feels soft ahhhhh yesss cant wait to get the CPU und start to play around with it.
Oh boy!


----------



## Jeff Drumheller

pschorr1123 said:


> Not too sure if this will help but I have the G Skill F4 3600C16 GVK (Rip Jaws V) and I was able to load the XMP and get Windows installed on the F5e Bios. 3600,16,16,16, etc everything on auto. I haven't had any time to do proper stability testing yet but this is a much welcome improvement vs previous 2 generations.


Sadly I think my G.Skill Trident 3600 CL17 Kit is not compatible. I might try and manually set the Ram Speed, but ultimately I just want the XMP rated speed to work and will return this kit for one on the QVL list... 

This is the kit i'm using: F4-3600C17D-16GTZR
It's noted as an intel kit, but that doesn't really matter to my knowledge.


----------



## LazarusIV

Moparman said:


> I would like to see how your setup is when finished and get some benchmark numbers from you please.


I will post up some pics, what benches do you want? I can install and run the Phoronix Test Suite, I am on Linux btw. If there are any other benches you'd like let me know!



AlphaC said:


> https://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=Ryzen-3K-RdRand-Systemd-Maybe
> 
> Ubuntu LTS is the distro to use with Ryzen 3rd gen atm. It's not a kernel issue, something to do with RdRand and systemd.


Ugh, I read that. I replaced my Ubuntu install with Manjaro like 3 weeks ago, too!  It's all good, I can wait. These days I hardly have any time for my computer / games anyway with the fam so I can wait a bit. I'll most likely get verification that Manjaro will work, then do a fresh install after backing up /home.

What OS are you running right now? Have you gotten Ryzen 3000 yet?



Jeff Drumheller said:


> Sadly I think my G.Skill Trident 3600 CL17 Kit is not compatible. I might try and manually set the Ram Speed, but ultimately I just want the XMP rated speed to work and will return this kit for one on the QVL list...
> 
> This is the kit i'm using: F4-3600C17D-16GTZR
> It's noted as an intel kit, but that doesn't really matter to my knowledge.


Rut-roh Shaggy, that may be the same kit I got from Microcenter... :O

Edit: Just checked, IT IS THE SAME KIT I GOT OH NO! Now I'm wondering if I should return it (I've got 15 days) and grab the Crucial 3600CL16 kit I originally wanted to get....


----------



## Aenra

Heuchler said:


> HR-05


See you and raise, HR-55, lol
(good thing i kept it huh..)

Out of curiosity, did you also happen to have kept those, or are they new purchases? Didn't think they'd be still available.

*Edit: GBT_Matthews, humble reminder about chipset cooler compatibility (mounting dimensions, a mere hole center to hole center distance, whatever you're in a position/allowed to provide)


----------



## LiquidHaus

FWIW I have a 3200mhz CL16 Gskill Trident Z kit that when at launch, WOULD NOT WORK with my Threadripper. All it took was some tweaking on voltage though. The XMP profile put it at 1.35v for 3200, but I had upped it to 1.375v and it posted. Did a few tests and all that, ended up at 1.4v and it's rock solid stable. I would suggest trying that to get those kits you're talking about at their advertised speeds. These Dimms can handle the slight bump in voltage no problem. 

That all being said, it's interesting that I'm seeing the same memory issues that I saw when Threadripper first launched, even Ryzen 1000. I had thought the 3000s had a completely new/different IMC. 

But then again, it's most likely just a BIOS setting or version that needs to be updated/fixed. 

More times than not, you only update your BIOS if something is broken. Once it's solid and problem free, there's no need to update it. Stick with what works for you, since boards and BIOS can sometimes be very finicky.

I've had many boards in the past that I updated it without needing to and made new problems arise or brought back old problems I had since mitigated. Sometimes it's just not worth it to update if it's working already.


----------



## Jeff Drumheller

LazarusIV said:


> Rut-roh Shaggy, that may be the same kit I got from Microcenter... :O
> 
> Edit: Just checked, IT IS THE SAME KIT I GOT OH NO! Now I'm wondering if I should return it (I've got 15 days) and grab the Crucial 3600CL16 kit I originally wanted to get....


Yeah I got my Kit at MC as well. I think i'm going to go with a QVL supported kit, as I just want to set XMP and move on. 

When I did some investigating into the many G.Skill 3600 kits, G.Skill make a nearly identical kit with CL18 (AMD) vs CL17 (Intel, what we have). I might give it one more try by loosening timings to see if its more compatible, but I really just want an XMP supported kit. To my understanding this kit should work, but x570 support is still too new to know for sure.


----------



## OCP

OCP said:


> Hi, got a 3700x with the Aorus x570 today. I have some issues though.
> The bios is really slow, takes 2 seconds to register input.
> Pressing delete to enter bios only works while keyboard is plugged into the front of the case usb.
> Rebooting the PC reboots about 6 times before it enters windows.
> I’m on the Latest F5 bios, I was on the F3 bios that came with the board but same issues.
> Home screen is green tinted while in windows but fixed with latest nvidia drivers.
> 
> Anyone having similar issues???


anyone chime in?


----------



## Aenra

OCP said:


> anyone chime in?


Lucky you, still "on order" for me.. waiting game 

As to your issue, the usual troubleshooting steps are a good start really.. i mean no offense, but it's rather logical if you find replies lacking. BIOS to default, then to to second BIOS and repeat, then to BIOS flashing (sometimes it doesn't go through as it should, hence re-trying), then removing components one by one and retrying, then trying same USB peripherals by connecting them in different headers, again one at a time, etc. etc. Including where possible switching components with others of the same kind and seeing whether the issue persists. All this assuming you haven't messed with something you shouldn't.
That green in particular however screams GPU and even though you say drivers fixed it, truth is it's 99,99999% a hardware issue; may or may not appear again, so some extra looking into on that alone is also warranted.

Would also help if you started a thread so that more people could see it. System specs and steps already taken included.


----------



## GBT-MatthewH

Update on fan -

I got a new test bios today. If everything checks out we will have 3 profiles and manual fan curve control. Manual control is new and why we have a new test BIOS. Also why I don't have a public beta yet. Once validated I'll have a beta bios for y'all to try.

_ (Very hasty test on my own system. Not scientific at all. Ymmv on rpm based on ambient Temps and load) _

Silent - fan rpm 1600 idle / 1800 load. 
Balance (default) - rpm 2000 idle / 2200 load.
Performance - rpm 2600 idle and load.


----------



## GBT-MatthewH

Jeff Drumheller said:


> Yeah I got my Kit at MC as well. I think i'm going to go with a QVL supported kit, as I just want to set XMP and move on.
> 
> When I did some investigating into the many G.Skill 3600 kits, G.Skill make a nearly identical kit with CL18 (AMD) vs CL17 (Intel, what we have). I might give it one more try by loosening timings to see if its more compatible, but I really just want an XMP supported kit. To my understanding this kit should work, but x570 support is still too new to know for sure.


Can you send me a picture of the serial number sticker on the kit. I'll send it to my guys to see if they have that kit in house to test or can get it.


----------



## cnx

GBT-MatthewH said:


> Update on fan -
> 
> I got a new test bios today. If everything checks out we will have 3 profiles and manual fan curve control. Manual control is new and why we have a new test BIOS. Also why I don't have a public beta yet. Once validated I'll have a beta bios for y'all to try.
> 
> _ (Very hasty test on my own system. Not scientific at all. Ymmv on rpm based on ambient Temps and load) _
> 
> Silent - fan rpm 1600 idle / 1800 load.
> Balance (default) - rpm 2000 idle / 2200 load.
> Performance - rpm 2600 idle and load.


Is there also a 0 RPM function, like the MSI boards? Where the fan is off and only starts at a certain temperature?


----------



## Heuchler

@Aenra (not sure but OCN has me replying to AlphaC post on X570 AORUS reviews)

HR-55 (50 more HR than me). Nice. I have been looking for one of them. Should have order one before X570. 

I kept them all. Guess I'm a collector. One HR-05 SLI on GA-P35-DS3L and the other on GA-P35-DS3R (will be donors, Elite and Master look fun). 

Thermalright Coolers: SK7 (x2), AX7, XP-90, XP-120, Ultima-90, TRUE 120 original and a TRUE 120 rev.C 1366-RT (now on AM4), True Spirit and AXP-200R


----------



## GBT-MatthewH

cnx said:


> Is there also a 0 RPM function, like the MSI boards? Where the fan is off and only starts at a certain temperature?


Yup!


----------



## shadowxaero

GBT-MatthewH said:


> Update on fan -
> 
> I got a new test bios today. If everything checks out we will have 3 profiles and manual fan curve control. Manual control is new and why we have a new test BIOS. Also why I don't have a public beta yet. Once validated I'll have a beta bios for y'all to try.
> 
> _ (Very hasty test on my own system. Not scientific at all. Ymmv on rpm based on ambient Temps and load) _
> 
> Silent - fan rpm 1600 idle / 1800 load.
> Balance (default) - rpm 2000 idle / 2200 load.
> Performance - rpm 2600 idle and load.


You are a Godsend. Any chance that beta bios will drop today at all?


----------



## GSDragoon

Is the issue with the GSkill 3600 kits a matter of xmp not automatically configuring the RAM or are they not working right at all even manually configuring them? I got the 3600C17-32GTZ kit hoping it would at least be able to run at it's specs.


----------



## OCmember

Hi there. 

Does the Extreme have the ability in bios to change from PCIe 4.0 to 3.0?

Will Ryzen 3000 series be the last to use AM4?


----------



## Aenra

Heuchler said:


> kept them all


That explains it 
I find the thought of brand new chipset coolers coming out (or being re-launched) both endearing and amusing, but it was always a possibility, taking what was once part of "Southbridge" back out again; we never quite solved that, just got lax thanks to fabrication leaps.
Would be kinda nice if we ever got back there! Interesting for sure anyway ^^


----------



## EpiDx

I got the elite on launch day. I got 2x8 16gb 3200 cl14 flare x kit for it to pair with a 3900x. I dled the ram calculator and entered everything into the bios. The timings etc stay, but the frequency went to 2400. How do I tell it to run 3600 in the bios? It does 3200 np on the xmp profile. I'm a complete noob to memory ocing. I'm at work right now but there was a option on the same screen to get to the sub timings. It was at auto and the value was 24. I assumed this was where I could tell it frequency and figured 24x100 was 2400, so I tried 36 and rebooted and it took awhile to eventually post and said all settings were restored to default. I did watch a video of how to use the calculator and taiphoon. Any help appreciated.


----------



## flyinion

Hi guys, seriously considering one of these boards for either a 3700X or possibly a 3900X haven't fully decided yet. I'm not sure which way to go though on the board. I was hoping to stay under 300 and before deciding to go Ryzen I had originally been thinking of a 9700K on a Z390 Master or Ultra if the Master wasn't on sale. So now I'm thinking Master again for X570 but of course it's way more $$$. I've been reading that the X570 Ultra is kind of an odd board using the VRM from the Pro and stealing some features from the Master. 

Was seriously debating doing it anyway though because while the Pro would technically work for me, I think the open fan design on the chipset looks horrible vs the more shrouded versions that are on the higher end boards from all the mfr's. Since this will be going in an H500M case sitting next to me with a huge glass panel, I'm kinda being vain and adding aesthetics into the mix a bit. Any opinions would be nice on which way to go for the board choice.


----------



## OCmember

On the fence about switching from my X58 to an X570 and if I do it'll be the Extreme


----------



## AlphaC

LazarusIV said:


> Ugh, I read that. I replaced my Ubuntu install with Manjaro like 3 weeks ago, too!  It's all good, I can wait. These days I hardly have any time for my computer / games anyway with the fam so I can wait a bit. I'll most likely get verification that Manjaro will work, then do a fresh install after backing up /home.
> 
> What OS are you running right now? Have you gotten Ryzen 3000 yet?


Fedora 30 (Spin XFCE instead of Gnome) + Ubuntu 18.04LTS with kernel 5.0 backport from 19.10 (for use with Wine , DXVK/D9VK) on XFCE desktop environment
& Windows 7 Pro SP1 on my R7 2700X system with Windows 7 chipset drivers
_Bit of history_



Spoiler



I started using Ubuntu around version 5 (Knoppix was a popular live distro at the time) and started looking for alternatives around 12 or so (when Amazon integration was introduced with Unity interface). At the time Linux Mint gained many users because of this. With the announcement of Ubuntu dropping 32-bit support Linux Mint Debian edition (LMDE) might have a resurgence.


I used Manjaro for a short time in a VM but then the install was borked beyond repair so probably not going to deal with that again. Additionally most commercial software comes in *rpm* (Fedora/CentOS/RHEL) or *deb* (Debian/Ubuntu/Linux Mint) packages. The Fedora flatpaks streamline updates quite a bit, while Ubuntu simply has greater support in general for _consumer_ applications as much as people hate it (through _snap_ since 16.04 or ppas). For example Navi (RX 5700XT) is getting official AMD drivers on Ubuntu LTS.

There's been a push to use *.AppImage* which essentially is standalone for all Linux distros.



I was going to get Ryzen 3rd gen but R9 3900X and R7 3700X sold out right after I finished reading reviews.

Windows doesn't show the true capability of Ryzen: there's large amounts of potential still yet to be discovered by reviewers that are using Windows 10. For example my R7 1700X @ 3.9 scores higher Geekbench 4 single thread than a R7 2700X with PBO in Windows or i5-8600.


-----------


Heuchler said:


> HR-55 (50 more HR than me). Nice. I have been looking for one of them. Should have order one before X570.
> 
> I kept them all. Guess I'm a collector. One HR-05 SLI on GA-P35-DS3L and the other on GA-P35-DS3R (will be donors, Elite and Master look fun).
> 
> Thermalright Coolers: SK7 (x2), AX7, XP-90, XP-120, Ultima-90, TRUE 120 original and a TRUE 120 rev.C 1366-RT (now on AM4), True Spirit and AXP-200R


Ultimately I think the most elegant solution is to cool the chipset from the back of the board , although most cases don't have a cutout there so likely a thermal pad with a full metal plate or simply a thermal pad to the case might be an option (assuming newer BIOS scale RPM based on temperature). The problem with HR-05 / HR-55 is that it may interfere with larger GPU coolers. 



GBT-MatthewH said:


> Update on fan -
> 
> I got a new test bios today. If everything checks out we will have 3 profiles and manual fan curve control. Manual control is new and why we have a new test BIOS. Also why I don't have a public beta yet. Once validated I'll have a beta bios for y'all to try.
> 
> _ (Very hasty test on my own system. Not scientific at all. Ymmv on rpm based on ambient Temps and load) _
> 
> Silent - fan rpm 1600 idle / 1800 load.
> Balance (default) - rpm 2000 idle / 2200 load.
> Performance - rpm 2600 idle and load.


This is great news.

I think the largest issue at hand right now for the BIOS engineers is to get the fan RPM under greater user control. I believe MSI has a physical advantage here due to the fan placement further down along the board.

People using their boards for 8 cores aren't going to necessarily feel the minimal MHz single core boost that supposedly is going to come with BIOS updates across all vendors, but they will definitely hear the difference to 1600RPM and less.

I saw a czech review (diit.cz) that compared the Aorus Master and Taichi and they said the Taichi was running at an insane 6000RPM ! Aorus Master idled at 2000RPM per the reviewer ; I don't know who at Asrock OKed that.


----------



## GBT-MatthewH

shadowxaero said:


> You are a Godsend. Any chance that beta bios will drop today at all?


Nope, taiwan is just waking up and by the time they get around to finalizing anything I will be asleep  Soon though - From past experience I would rather iron out any small issues I find first, then release the BIOS. Otherwise I am posting a new BIOS everyday. It gets confusing, and makes for a bad experience. Honestly the BIOS I got this morning is 95% good, I have 2 suggestions for the engineers then I think were good to go.


----------



## GBT-MatthewH

OCmember said:


> Does the Extreme have the ability in bios to change from PCIe 4.0 to 3.0?


I only have master, I don't see the option off hand. Is this something you need? If so why? The PCIe speed is auto negotiated depending on what you plug in.



Aenra said:


> *Edit: GBT_Matthews, humble reminder about chipset cooler compatibility (mounting dimensions, a mere hole center to hole center distance, whatever you're in a position/allowed to provide)


The holes are not standard. I requested mechanical drawings for the PCH fans and VRM section, incase you guys wanna get super crazy and make a custom VRM block or something lol.


----------



## pschorr1123

EpiDx said:


> I got the elite on launch day. I got 2x8 16gb 3200 cl14 flare x kit for it to pair with a 3900x. I dled the ram calculator and entered everything into the bios. The timings etc stay, but the frequency went to 2400. How do I tell it to run 3600 in the bios? It does 3200 np on the xmp profile. I'm a complete noob to memory ocing. I'm at work right now but there was a option on the same screen to get to the sub timings. It was at auto and the value was 24. I assumed this was where I could tell it frequency and figured 24x100 was 2400, so I tried 36 and rebooted and it took awhile to eventually post and said all settings were restored to default. I did watch a video of how to use the calculator and taiphoon. Any help appreciated.



You should start off by taking smaller steps. The timings in the pic are very tight for 3200. If I were you I would run those settings @ 3200 and then run Memtest HCL or Karhu or similar. There is a DDR OC thread here on Overclock.net. 
LINK: https://www.overclock.net/forum/10-...en-ddr4-24-7-memory-stability-thread-144.html

If it passes 1000% and doesn't crash under gaming loads or stress tests then up the frequency to 3333. If you pass at 3333 then try 3466.

When you get to the point where the memory stability tests are showing errors then you know that you need to loosen timings/ and or up the DRAM voltage.

But jumping to 3600 with those timings isn't gonna happen unless you are extremely lucky and get golden silicon. One of the best Samsung B- Die kits is 3600 cl15. 3600 cl 16 <3200 cl14 <3600 cl 15


----------



## pschorr1123

GBT-MatthewH said:


> I only have master, I don't see the option off hand. Is this something you need? If so why? The PCIe speed is auto negotiated depending on what you plug in.
> 
> 
> 
> The holes are not standard. I requested mechanical drawings for the PCH fans and VRM section, incase you guys wanna get super crazy and make a custom VRM block or something lol.


I have come across that setting in bios f5e. I tried changing it to 3.0 to see if the chipset would run any cooler and quiter. It didn't make any difference though, lol

I can't remember exactly where it was but it is buried


----------



## Heuchler

OCmember said:


> On the fence about switching from my X58 to an X570 and if I do it'll be the Extreme


I found X58 painful to use over the last year. Might be X512 worth [X570 - X58] for very similar HEDT platforms like design ideas behind it.
45nm quad-core to 32nm hex-core, octo-core 14nm to 16-core 7nm, Plenty of PCIe lanes. AM4 has been a fun experience other than the original launch.





AlphaC said:


> Fedora 30 (Spin XFCE instead of Gnome) + Ubuntu 18.04LTS with kernel 5.0 backport from 19.10 (for use with Wine , DXVK/D9VK) on XFCE desktop environment
> & Windows 7 Pro SP1 on my R7 2700X system with Windows 7 chipset drivers
> _Bit of history_
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> I started using Ubuntu around version 5 (Knoppix was a popular live distro at the time) and started looking for alternatives around 12 or so (when Amazon integration was introduced with Unity interface). At the time Linux Mint gained many users because of this. With the announcement of Ubuntu dropping 32-bit support Linux Mint Debian edition (LMDE) might have a resurgence.
> 
> 
> I used Manjaro for a short time in a VM but then the install was borked beyond repair so probably not going to deal with that again. Additionally most commercial software comes in *rpm* (Fedora/CentOS/RHEL) or *deb* (Debian/Ubuntu/Linux Mint) packages. The Fedora flatpaks streamline updates quite a bit, while Ubuntu simply has greater support in general for _consumer_ applications as much as people hate it (through _snap_ since 16.04 or ppas). For example Navi (RX 5700XT) is getting official AMD drivers on Ubuntu LTS.
> 
> There's been a push to use *.AppImage* which essentially is standalone for all Linux distros.
> 
> 
> 
> I was going to get Ryzen 3rd gen but R9 3900X and R7 3700X sold out right after I finished reading reviews.
> 
> Windows doesn't show the true capability of Ryzen: there's large amounts of potential still yet to be discovered by reviewers that are using Windows 10. For example my R7 1700X @ 3.9 scores higher Geekbench 4 single thread than a R7 2700X with PBO in Windows or i5-8600.
> 
> 
> -----------
> 
> 
> Ultimately I think the most elegant solution is to cool the chipset from the back of the board , although most cases don't have a cutout there so likely a thermal pad with a full metal plate or simply a thermal pad to the case might be an option (assuming newer BIOS scale RPM based on temperature). The problem with HR-05 / HR-55 is that it may interfere with larger GPU coolers.


Makes me wonder what if I did switched from Windows back then. GPU Passthrough on Ryzen hopefully will allow me to put Windows into a box. The launch day reviews made me not sure on which processor to pickup. By the time more details came to light they where sold out. 7nm yield seems good so just a matter of time.


----------



## OCmember

GBT-MatthewH said:


> I only have master, I don't see the option off hand. Is this something you need? If so why? The PCIe speed is auto negotiated depending on what you plug in.


I read somewhere it could possibly be an option on the X570 platform, not just the Extreme. I thought that might be a good idea to help keep the heat down, and for reduced power. I know my X58 system will increase my room temps by 3*f while gaming.


----------



## pschorr1123

@ GBT MatthewH I know that you are extremely busy but could you find out what the safe max 24/7 SOC voltage is for the new 3000 series chips? My board defaults the SOC to 1.20 which seems high to me compared to the first 2 generations. 

Thanks

btw can't wait to play with the quite bios, lol


----------



## OCmember

Can someone report the X570 temps on the Extreme for me?

Thanks


----------



## GBT-MatthewH

pschorr1123 said:


> @ GBT MatthewH I know that you are extremely busy but could you find out what the safe max 24/7 SOC voltage is for the new 3000 series chips? My board defaults the SOC to 1.20 which seems high to me compared to the first 2 generations.


Our OC team says 1.3 max.


----------



## Aenra

GBT-MatthewH said:


> The holes are not standard. I requested mechanical drawings for the PCH fans and VRM section, incase you guys wanna get super crazy and make a custom VRM block or something lol.


Oh man thank you SO much for this, honestly appreciated! 
(and highly anticipated, lol.. got CnCing to do as it seems, need get me prepped)
Thanks again for taking the time to ask, really! 

As to AlphaC's comment, both HR-05 and HR-55 can be rotated on their horizontal axis without affecting their cooling capacity; they also happen to have a skewed/asymmetrical design, which -combined with the rotational.. 'aspect'- allows for a lot of wiggle room. 
I'd know as i've used one, wouldn't i


----------



## pschorr1123

GBT-MatthewH said:


> Our OC team says 1.3 max.



Thanks, good to know.

1 more question. I noticed the boot times on this board is very long vs my old x370. With a Samsung 970 evo nvme boot drive I went from 13 seconds (x370 board) to 30-45 seconds. 45 is now because I plugged in an 8 TB USB drive to restore files. I hear the drive spin up when the AORUS logo shows up on the screen and I see the led on my thumb drive light up. If I remove the 8 TB storage drive it goes back to 30ish seconds. I also have 2 3TB drives and 1 5TB drive installed via sata

Is this because the firmware is scanning all of my drives for bios files?

I also turned off CSM in bios to see if that helped but I didn't see any difference.

It's not the end of the world and I will try the fast boot feature whenever I get my bios / settings sorted out down the road and do not have to go into the bios on a regular basis as with fast boot turned on its very hard to hit del fast enough to get in.


----------



## pschorr1123

@gbt MatthewH

can you find out what the max PBO manual settings are safe for 65watt parts for PPT, TDC,EDC .

for the 2700 X I was able to find that you can set PPT ans TDC to 1000 (unrestricted) and EDC from 141 to 168 amps for max performance.

l ask because manual PBO oc will yield way better results than all core OC for my use case like on the 2700X as AMD eeks out just about all performance out of the box

sorry to be such as a pest but Googling isn't yielding much info


----------



## pschorr1123

Just want to add that by just you being here speaks volumes and builds brand loyalty. I was considering Asus this time around for the extra support provided in their forums but they dropped the ball on the vrms on the CHVIII unless buildzoid was wrong and there are doubles on the back of the board. However, down their product stack the trend seems to be charge a higher premium for a lower quality vrm. 

My thinking is if they cheaped out on the VRM then where else did they cut corners.

I chose this board as the VRMS are totally overkill along with other features. The dual BIOS, Bios Flashback, and the switch to manually control which BIOS to boot from and disable the default "bios control scheme" plus having the Main bios socket-ed sealed the deal and you being here to provide support and get user feed back is a huge bonus.

I strongly hope going forward you will keep the "bios flashing insurance" the same and definitely keep the ability to disable the auto bios control scheme per Buildzoids praise of this board


----------



## shadowxaero

@GBT-MatthewH

So I have been having a lot of boost issues and I FINALLY got to the bottom of them. For my it related to memory clocks (I was able to replicate the issue multiple times once I figured it out. Not sure if this is a bios issue or issue with my particular 3900x.

Anyway, whenever I run my RAM at anything higher than 3566 my CPU will NOT boost NOR downclock. It will instead get stuck at 4.275Ghz. I have tested complete stock, with PBO and with Auto-Overclock. All works normally unless I run the RAM at speeds over 3566. 

Do you have any knowledge of memory speeds effecting boost clocks? I am also on bios F5e and this happens with and without Ryzen Master installed.

I have also noticed when boost IS working correctly my CPU will boost higher with standard PBO. If I do PBO with the 200Mhz offset it will boost to lower clocks. CPU is cooled with a custom loop and temps are fine so not sure if it is related to temps.

Lastly, does your chip boost to 4.6Ghz at stock or with PBO? The only way I have gotten mine to boost to 4.6Ghz (a little over 4.6 actually) is with a 103 bclk.


----------



## pschorr1123

shadowxaero said:


> @GBT-MatthewH
> 
> So I have been having a lot of boost issues and I FINALLY got to the bottom of them. For my it related to memory clocks (I was able to replicate the issue multiple times once I figured it out. Not sure if this is a bios issue or issue with my particular 3900x.
> 
> Anyway, whenever I run my RAM at anything higher than 3566 my CPU will NOT boost NOR downclock. It will instead get stuck at 4.275Ghz. I have tested complete stock, with PBO and with Auto-Overclock. All works normally unless I run the RAM at speeds over 3566.
> 
> Do you have any knowledge of memory speeds effecting boost clocks? I am also on bios F5e and this happens with and without Ryzen Master installed.
> 
> I have also noticed when boost IS working correctly my CPU will boost higher with standard PBO. If I do PBO with the 200Mhz offset it will boost to lower clocks. CPU is cooled with a custom loop and temps are fine so not sure if it is related to temps.
> 
> Lastly, does your chip boost to 4.6Ghz at stock or with PBO? The only way I have gotten mine to boost to 4.6Ghz (a little over 4.6 actually) is with a 103 bclk.



After reading your post I decided to try lowering my RAM to 3566 or 3533 but my PBO still will not go beyond 4.3

Also I have noticed if I touch anything related to PBO in the bios it will perform worse. ie CB15 single drops from 200 to 191-193 while the multi also takes a huge hit as well.

Probably an AGESA teething issue but the more people report back the better chance of the problems becoming resolved


----------



## OCmember

@GBT-MatthewH It seems the PPT is one of the limiting factors to achieving the advertised PBO speeds from AMD. Correct me if I'm wrong somewhere about this, but can that setting be tweaked without breaking any type of guidelines from AMD? Andrei Frumusanu & Gavin Bonshor note in their review on Anandtech, 

The constraints are as follows:

Package Power Tracking (PPT): The power threshold that is allowed to be delivered to the socket.
This is 88W for 65W TDP processors, and 142W for 105W TDP processors.

Thermal Design Current (TDC): The maximum amount of current delivered by the motherboard’s voltage regulators when under thermally constrained scenarios (high temperatures)
This is 60A for 65W TDP processors, and 95A for 105W TDP processors.

Electrical Design Current (EDC): This is the maximum amount of current at any instantaneous short period of time that can be delivered by the motherboard’s voltage regulators.
This is 90A for 65W TDP processors, and 140A for 105W TDP processors.

https://www.anandtech.com/show/14605/the-and-ryzen-3700x-3900x-review-raising-the-bar/19


----------



## shadowxaero

pschorr1123 said:


> After reading your post I decided to try lowering my RAM to 3566 or 3533 but my PBO still will not go beyond 4.3
> 
> Also I have noticed if I touch anything related to PBO in the bios it will perform worse. ie CB15 single drops from 200 to 191-193 while the multi also takes a huge hit as well.
> 
> Probably an AGESA teething issue but the more people report back the better chance of the problems becoming resolved


For science, can you set bios to stock and see if your CPU boost correctly? If it does can you try setting RAM to say 3200 and trying it again? I am wondering if RAM indeed does effect boost and whether or not different chips are effected at different clocks.

If I enable PBO my multi core score goes up in CB15 but I take a hit in single core.

Stock - Multi Core: 3286 Single Core: 211
PBO - Multi Core: 3329 Single Core: 209

These fall within margin of error but the scores were pretty consistent across multiple runs.


----------



## BeeDeeEff

GBT-MatthewH said:


> I only have master, I don't see the option off hand. Is this something you need? If so why? The PCIe speed is auto negotiated depending on what you plug in.


Manually forcing older PCIe Generations is helpful when your priority is booting/using a maximum number of pcie devices where the amount of bandwidth to the device is less important than the ability to have them all controlled and recognized by the same host. I'm coming over from intel land for the first time, well ever actually, and this option was standard even on B250 low-end years old mobos as well as up to current z390.


----------



## intender

I am probably a unique use case since I am running a 2700x in my x570 Master, but I am also having issues with boost clocks. It will boost to 4.35 in light use single core loads, but with any heavy single core load like cinebench its only going to 4.2ghz. When doing multicore loads no core will go over 4ghz. 

In the bios under CBS options I have no options there for any settings other than the same basic settings I would normally see with a non X cpu. When I launch ryzen master it tells me that PPT has 141W with a limit of 500W. TDC has 95W with a limit of 540A. EDC has 140A with a limit of 600 (changed ctdp in bios). However Precision boos is unavailable in ryzen master (it says future feature) so I am limited to the lower limits. This is the same thing I see with a 2600 in another system in ryzen master. When running cinebench it will hit the 140a limit on EDC limit and drop down to 4ghz on all core load. Same chip on my x470 gaming 7 would hit 4.2ghz or more on all core load with an unlocked EDC. My single core cb15 scores have dropped from 172 to 159, and multi core has dropped from 1820 to 1635.


----------



## pschorr1123

shadowxaero said:


> For science, can you set bios to stock and see if your CPU boost correctly? If it does can you try setting RAM to say 3200 and trying it again? I am wondering if RAM indeed does effect boost and whether or not different chips are effected at different clocks.
> 
> If I enable PBO my multi core score goes up in CB15 but I take a hit in single core.
> 
> Stock - Multi Core: 3286 Single Core: 211
> PBO - Multi Core: 3329 Single Core: 209
> 
> These fall within margin of error but the scores were pretty consistent across multiple runs.


I will double check for you and report back


----------



## pschorr1123

shadowxaero said:


> For science, can you set bios to stock and see if your CPU boost correctly? If it does can you try setting RAM to say 3200 and trying it again? I am wondering if RAM indeed does effect boost and whether or not different chips are effected at different clocks.
> 
> If I enable PBO my multi core score goes up in CB15 but I take a hit in single core.
> 
> Stock - Multi Core: 3286 Single Core: 211
> PBO - Multi Core: 3329 Single Core: 209
> 
> These fall within margin of error but the scores were pretty consistent across multiple runs.



Loaded safe defaults same results 4.3 max clock also doesn't downclock properly. Other users show screen shots that show 2200 minimium while mine will not go lower than 3300. Tried both Windows Balanced and Ryzen Balanced

multi 2022 single 196

GN reported some chips are having issues boosting regardless of AGESA version so maybe I just got a dud or there are other issues that need to be resolved with a later AGESA from AMD

edit: I have noticed that if I go under AMD Overclocking choose PBO and set to advanced then set the PBO to motherboard the multi score goes up about 100 but the single drops down to 191. My best single is 200 with everything @ auto with xmp 3600 cl 16

btw, has anyone ever found out the max high temp on this CPU? AMD's site doesn't mention it


----------



## Buris

shadowxaero said:


> For science, can you set bios to stock and see if your CPU boost correctly? If it does can you try setting RAM to say 3200 and trying it again? I am wondering if RAM indeed does effect boost and whether or not different chips are effected at different clocks.
> 
> If I enable PBO my multi core score goes up in CB15 but I take a hit in single core.
> 
> Stock - Multi Core: 3286 Single Core: 211
> PBO - Multi Core: 3329 Single Core: 209
> 
> These fall within margin of error but the scores were pretty consistent across multiple runs.


Whatever default settings were, I had better luck with them than anything else-

My SC was 545 on CPU-Z, and 8300 with Multi-core, after messing around with the BIOS and Ryzen Master, I'm now at 520 and 7900, consistently. Very unsure what to do, but even more distressing is that fact that when I set things back to default, the scores don't change back...... I was able to test this when loading defaults on the BIOS and using another fresh install of windows, the score went back up- as soon as I changed any setting, it's like the OS knows and drops the score permanently.

I'm also have problems seeing any boost over 4275. I definitely have plenty to learn about when it comes to ryzen master and Ryzen 3000 Overclocking/PBO

Also, is there an ETA on the new BIOS that's supposed to fix that chipset fan? I now have a noctua 80mm blowing directly over the chipset, temps are around 40c and I can still hear the chipset fan, I'm sure with the fan off mode I'd be pretty happy.


----------



## pschorr1123

I hear ya! being able to shut that fan off will be a god send!


----------



## rjeftw

Just placed an order for an Aorus Master, will have it along with a 3900X by the weekend. Currently have the Z390 Aorus Master and its been an amazing board.


----------



## GBT-MatthewH

Who is ready for fan stop? 

In this BIOS you will find 3 profiles - Silent, Balance (default) and Performance. Balance and Performance will almost always have the fan spin, even at idle, without additional cooling directed at the PCH. If you have good airflow, or even a fan aimed at the PCH it's possible to cool the PCH to a level where the fan will stop. If you want the fan to be off during idle use the silent profile. Of course this is all dependent on airflow and ambient temperature.



If no issues are found in this test BIOS we will convert it to a BETA BIOS and release it for all the SKU's.


I know this is the internet, but I would prefer not to spread this wild in places like reddit. If you want to link to this post, so be it, but don't start a new thread about it until its atleast a BETA is available. I assume people here are a little more tech savy and willing to flash a BIOS just to test - its OCN right? Just know that chances are you will be flashing an even newer BIOS as early as tomorrow.

*Note, this is a "T" BIOS. T = Test. This is intended for internal testing. Today I am releasing it for you guys to help test as well.
This should be considered an "alpha" release. *Use at your own risk* *​
P.S. The reason we call it a test BIOS is because we have not validated all the normal stuff, although one would assume if nothing changed nothing changed - This assumption is not always true as any programmer here can attest! This means we have not yet tried a bunch of memory to make sure XMP was still solid. We didn't try overclocking, or voltages, or really anything past adding a fan profile. Test means we assume that this one change will not affect other non-related issues, but we need to test before releasing. So if you wanna be a tester and see what happens here's your chance!



Test BIOS T5H - X570 Master only


----------



## GBT-MatthewH

BeeDeeEff said:


> Manually forcing older PCIe Generations is helpful when your priority is booting/using a maximum number of pcie devices where the amount of bandwidth to the device is less important than the ability to have them all controlled and recognized by the same host. I'm coming over from intel land for the first time, well ever actually, and this option was standard even on B250 low-end years old mobos as well as up to current z390.





OCmember said:


> Hi there.
> 
> Does the Extreme have the ability in bios to change from PCIe 4.0 to 3.0?
> 
> Will Ryzen 3000 series be the last to use AM4?



Its under settings -> miscellaneous -> PCIe Slot configuration (Gen 4/3/2/1)


----------



## OCmember

Just bought the Gigabyte X570 AORUS EXTREME. Time to upgrade from X58 even though it's still a ripper!


----------



## BeeDeeEff

GBT-MatthewH said:


> Its under settings -> miscellaneous -> PCIe Slot configuration (Gen 4/3/2/1)


Very cool, still have the Aorus Master as my leading choice. Time to just wait for more reviews and for the 3950x to come out.


----------



## jsgiv

GBT-MatthewH said:


> Who is ready for fan stop?
> 
> In this BIOS you will find 3 profiles - Silent, Balance (default) and Performance. Balance and Performance will almost always have the fan spin, even at idle, without additional cooling directed at the PCH. If you have good airflow, or even a fan aimed at the PCH it's possible to cool the PCH to a level where the fan will stop. If you want the fan to be off during idle use the silent profile. Of course this is all dependent on airflow and ambient temperature.


Installed from F5e - tested - and my ears (and sanity) thank you.. I'll continue to monitor the temps on the PCH to see if they remain stabilized and report back.

Only complaint is the jet engine roar of the fans (checking full RPMs on each channel perhaps) on startup - not sure if that will be addressed in the beta/final - but it's something I can live with.. 

BTW - I was potentially close to returning this board and replacing with something else (first time Gigabyte purchase) because of this one issue (I'm very sensitive to high pitches and this fan was hitting all the right notes at the old configuration). 

Nice to see such a quick turn around... 

Overall - I really am pleased with the board (came from an Asus IX Code) - it'll be great to see how this thing OC's over time (I'm waiting for a bit to let things stabilize for the time being..)..

Keep up the good work!


----------



## Admixues

can anyone get a picture of the PCH heatsink of the X570 master?, i want to see how much surface area is underneath that cover, thank you.


----------



## Nopileus

If it's anything like the Elite... not much, the entire top half is just a slab of metal.
https://imgur.com/a/keft9Gs

I just got done setting up, the chipset fan is blaring at 3800rpm while at 45°C, not good at all.


----------



## Jeff Drumheller

jsgiv said:


> Only complaint is the jet engine roar of the fans (checking full RPMs on each channel perhaps) on startup - not sure if that will be addressed in the beta/final - but it's something I can live with..





Nopileus said:


> I just got done setting up, the chipset fan is blaring at 3800rpm while at 45°C, not good at all.


Didn't ya'll see Matt's post at the top of the page? New "TEST" Bios with improved fan stepping, profiles and fan stop. I plan to test later tonight


----------



## GBT-MatthewH

Nopileus said:


> I just got done setting up, the chipset fan is blaring at 3800rpm while at 45°C, not good at all.


If everything looks good on the test BIOS above I will have the same thing for all boards (Ultra, Pro wifi, elite) by end of week.


----------



## intender

Just flashed the test bios, in performance mode the pch fan is running at 2600rpm and from about 3 ft away I can't hear it over the sound of my other fans.


----------



## Nopileus

Jeff Drumheller said:


> Didn't ya'll see Matt's post at the top of the page? New "TEST" Bios with improved fan stepping, profiles and fan stop. I plan to test later tonight


I did see that of course, i'd have jumped on it if i had the Master.



GBT-MatthewH said:


> If everything looks good on the test BIOS above I will have the same thing for all boards (Ultra, Pro wifi, elite) by end of week.


Splendid, thanks for the direct support on here.


----------



## GBT-MatthewH

intender said:


> Just flashed the test bios, in performance mode the pch fan is running at 2600rpm and from about 3 ft away I can't hear it over the sound of my other fans.


Actually hit the nail on the head. The testing we have done this week was to measure case fan vs pch fan. Our goal was to keep pch fan right below case fan, thus making the pch fan inaudible (or at least washed out by case fan noise). That way we max "performance" (ie keep it cool) without being able to tell if the fan was off or on. Obviously there are so many fans on the market, custom fan curves, etc... it's impossible to do this. But that was kind of our test parameters when trying different curves.


----------



## jsgiv

Nopileus said:


> If it's anything like the Elite... not much, the entire top half is just a slab of metal.
> https://imgur.com/a/keft9Gs
> 
> I just got done setting up, the chipset fan is blaring at 3800rpm while at 45°C, not good at all.


You may can try the profile trick to get it to come down... 

install/load the AppCenter/SIV program(s) - go to Smart Fan Advanced - set your fan curve (if you want to address the spin up/down, etc.) for your CPU and others - save the profile and re-load the profile. The PCH fan should come down quite a bit (mine was averaging around 2200 rpm). 

Until the bios update comes out for all the boards - you'll have to reload the profile each time you boot.


----------



## Nopileus

That trick actually works, neat. 
Brought it down to 2450rpm


----------



## pschorr1123

Much, much, much better!

Thank you Matthew!


----------



## Admixues

Nopileus said:


> If it's anything like the Elite... not much, the entire top half is just a slab of metal.
> https://imgur.com/a/keft9Gs
> 
> I just got done setting up, the chipset fan is blaring at 3800rpm while at 45°C, not good at all.


That's kinda disappointing, hopefully the master is different otherwise I'll have to look into something else, I want a board that I can turn the fan off on and still run under 75C, the ACE can do that, don't know about the VIII hero or the master thought.


----------



## timmyjoe

Hey there, long time listener, first time caller. I've got some things to say. I got the Aorus Pro Wifi today and damn it's impressive. Similar board and Moparman is me friend so I'll post this here:









Able to boot a Geil kit of B-Die 4133 CL19 to boot with the XMP profile and just work: https://www.newegg.ca/geil-16gb-288-pin-ddr4-sdram/p/N82E16820158762

First time I've been able to do that on any platform with out lowering the frequency. I will be messing with the timings but for my first post I figured I'd show how well the 3700x and these Aorus boards are working together! The screenshot is the memory bandwidth at the xmp profile along with the frequencies and scores I'm getting on a Deepcool Captain 240mm CLC and just PBO set in the bios to auto. I loved the x470 version of this board, I can tell I'm going to love the x570. I've got some issues booting my Radeon RX 5700 on it though. I've got an email to Gigabyte in about that.


----------



## LiquidHaus

Because of the huge price difference, I feel bad saying this but...

I'm really glad I went with the Xtreme over the others.

I've had so many bad memories with motherboard fans that I had told myself never again.

Sorry you guys are having all these issues even after all these years I thought the fan dilemma would improve, BUT I'm glad to see Gigabyte actually caring to help people out. Makes me feel good on going with Gigabyte this time around rather than Asus.


----------



## whicker

I should get my 3900x and x570 master delivered on friday! Thank you @GBT-MatthewH for reassuring me about my purchase. Your support here goes a long way! I probably wont mess around with OC too much till Bios and AGESA settle down a bit but may try to OC my b-die ram and see how much IF clocks affect performance.


----------



## BLKKROW

Anyone having issues with the 3900x and the Aorus Pro Wifi board?


----------



## flyinion

Anyone have any input on whether to run the Master, Ultra, or Pro (most likely a 3900X on it)? I'm trying to talk myself into the cheaper boards to shave a few $$$ off but I don't want to end up with a board that won't be optimal for the 3900X or........potentially......whatever might come in the next gen(s) that will fit in an X570. Of course I'm also trying to talk myself INTO the Extreme so I don't have to deal with a chipset fan, but yeah that's probably not gonna happen. I'm also not a huge fan of the look of the fan on the Pro. My understanding is the Ultra and Pro have the same VRM?


----------



## Heuchler

Nice to see on here Timmy Joe. Enjoyed your Fury and RX 5700 custom cooling videos. The X570 Aorus Pro seems like a lot of board. 





timmyjoe said:


> Hey there, long time listener, first time caller. I've got some things to say. I got the Aorus Pro Wifi today and damn it's impressive. Similar board and Moparman is me friend so I'll post this here:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Able to boot a Geil kit of B-Die 4133 CL19 to boot with the XMP profile and just work: https://www.newegg.ca/geil-16gb-288-pin-ddr4-sdram/p/N82E16820158762
> 
> First time I've been able to do that on any platform with out lowering the frequency. I will be messing with the timings but for my first post I figured I'd show how well the 3700x and these Aorus boards are working together! The screenshot is the memory bandwidth at the xmp profile along with the frequencies and scores I'm getting on a Deepcool Captain 240mm CLC and just PBO set in the bios to auto. I loved the x470 version of this board, I can tell I'm going to love the x570. I've got some issues booting my Radeon RX 5700 on it though. I've got an email to Gigabyte in about that.


----------



## pschorr1123

Admixues said:


> That's kinda disappointing, hopefully the master is different otherwise I'll have to look into something else, I want a board that I can turn the fan off on and still run under 75C, the ACE can do that, don't know about the VIII hero or the master thought.


GBT Matthew posted a test bios earlier today that allows you to select between 3 profiles for the chipset fan with my favorite being "silent" which shuts it off entirely until it gets hot. In my case it hasn't gone above 57 degrees and thus the fan has stayed off


----------



## pschorr1123

timmyjoe said:


> Hey there, long time listener, first time caller. I've got some things to say. I got the Aorus Pro Wifi today and damn it's impressive. Similar board and Moparman is me friend so I'll post this here:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Able to boot a Geil kit of B-Die 4133 CL19 to boot with the XMP profile and just work: https://www.newegg.ca/geil-16gb-288-pin-ddr4-sdram/p/N82E16820158762
> 
> First time I've been able to do that on any platform with out lowering the frequency. I will be messing with the timings but for my first post I figured I'd show how well the 3700x and these Aorus boards are working together! The screenshot is the memory bandwidth at the xmp profile along with the frequencies and scores I'm getting on a Deepcool Captain 240mm CLC and just PBO set in the bios to auto. I loved the x470 version of this board, I can tell I'm going to love the x570. I've got some issues booting my Radeon RX 5700 on it though. I've got an email to Gigabyte in about that.


Love your vids, keep up the good work TimmyJoe


----------



## Heuchler

flyinion said:


> Anyone have any input on whether to run the Master, Ultra, or Pro (most likely a 3900X on it)? I'm trying to talk myself into the cheaper boards to shave a few $$$ off but I don't want to end up with a board that won't be optimal for the 3900X or........potentially......whatever might come in the next gen(s) that will fit in an X570. Of course I'm also trying to talk myself INTO the Extreme so I don't have to deal with a chipset fan, but yeah that's probably not gonna happen. I'm also not a huge fan of the look of the fan on the Pro. My understanding is the Ultra and Pro have the same VRM?


 Power Delivery Controller H-Side|L-Side I/O Doubler B-CLK	Audio

GIGABYTE X570 Aorus Xtreme 16x70A	IR XDPE132G5C (14+2) TDA21472 (14) 3x M.2, 10GbE,1GbE - Y ESS 9218 DAC + ALC1220-VB WIMA film & Nichicon Fine Gold cap https://www.gigabyte.com/us/Motherboard/X570-AORUS-XTREME-rev-10#kf
GIGABYTE X570 Aorus Master 14x50A	IR XDPE132G5C (12+2) IR3556 (12) 3x M.2, 2.5GbE,1GbE - Y ESS 9118 DAC + ALC1220-VB WIMA film & Nichicon Fine Gold cap https://www.gigabyte.com/us/Motherboard/X570-AORUS-MASTER-rev-10#kf
GIGABYTE X570 Aorus Ultra 12x40A	IR35201	(6+2) IR3553 (12) 3x M.2, 1GbE IR3599 (6) ALC1220-VB WIMA film & Nichicon Fine Gold cap https://www.gigabyte.com/us/Motherboard/X570-AORUS-ULTRA-rev-10#kf
GIGABYTE X570 Aorus Pro/WIFI 12x40A	IR35201 (6+2) IR3553 (12) 2x M.2, 1GbE IR3599 (6) ALC1220-VB WIMA film & Nichicon Fine Gold cap https://www.gigabyte.com/us/Motherboard/X570-AORUS-PRO-WIFI-rev-10#kf
GIGABYTE X570 I Aorus Pro ITXI 6x70A	IR35201 (6+2) TDA21472 (6) 2x M.2, 1GbE - ALC1220-VB WIMA film & Nichicon Fine Gold cap https://www.gigabyte.com/us/Motherboard/X570-I-AORUS-PRO-WIFI-rev-10#kf
GIGABYTE X570 Aorus Elite 12x50A	ISL69138 (6+1) Vishay DrMOS (12) 2x M.2, 1GbE ISL6617 (6) ALC1200 with WIMA film & Nichicon Fine Gold cap https://www.gigabyte.com/us/Motherboard/X570-AORUS-ELITE-rev-10/sp#sp
GIGABYTE X570 Gaming X 12x50A ISL69147 (5+2) OnSemi 4c10n+4c06x2 2x M.2, 1GbE ISL6617 (5) ALC887 with Nippon Chemi-Con https://www.gigabyte.com/Motherboard/X570-GAMING-X-rev-10#kf

Xtreme fanless and almost everything is a heatsink on the board
Master has thermally conductive backplate
Fins-Array VRM Heatsink on all models except Elite and Gaming X



Audio spec wise $140 Sound BlasterX AE-5 with ESS SABER32 122dB SNR and WIMA caps $140, newer Sound Blaster AE-7 uses ESS 9018 SABRE DAC w/ WIMA caps $170
On paper the Aorus Exteme and Master has some very nice audio features. Can't wait to test.


----------



## LazarusIV

GBT-MatthewH said:


> Jeff Drumheller said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah I got my Kit at MC as well. I think i'm going to go with a QVL supported kit, as I just want to set XMP and move on.
> 
> When I did some investigating into the many G.Skill 3600 kits, G.Skill make a nearly identical kit with CL18 (AMD) vs CL17 (Intel, what we have). I might give it one more try by loosening timings to see if its more compatible, but I really just want an XMP supported kit. To my understanding this kit should work, but x570 support is still too new to know for sure.
> 
> 
> 
> Can you send me a picture of the serial number sticker on the kit. I'll send it to my guys to see if they have that kit in house to test or can get it.
Click to expand...

How's this?


----------



## flyinion

Heuchler said:


> Xtreme fanless and almost everything is a heatsink on the board
> Master has thermally conductive backplate
> Fins-Array VRM Heatsink on all models except Elite and Gaming X
> 
> 
> Let me know if I have anything wrong and I will try to fix it. Formatting didn't out how I wanted.
> Audio spec wise $140 Sound BlasterX AE-5 with ESS SABER32 122dB SNR and WIMA caps $140, newer Sound Blaster AE-7 uses ESS 9018 SABRE DAC w/ WIMA caps $170
> On paper the Aorus Exteme and Master has some very nice audio features. Can't wait to test.


Thanks for the info. Hmm yeah it looks like the Ultra is the lower quality VRM (if that matters for the 3900X). The upgraded audio is for sure nice, though I also have external DAC's already for my good headphones and my gaming headsets so it's not as big of an issue. I did get some pretty nice bookshelf speakers to set up a 2.1 config for when I don't run headphones though so the upgraded sound features wouldn't be a total waste, just no need for the headphone amps etc in them.

edit:
Also, I realized the Extreme is $700 not the $500'ish I was thinking so, yeah, that's out lol. Vs the Master that's the cost of my SSD's I was going to go with.


----------



## GBT-MatthewH

LazarusIV said:


> How's this?


Works! Just sent to HQ to test.


----------



## Jeff Drumheller

GBT-MatthewH said:


> Can you send me a picture of the serial number sticker on the kit. I'll send it to my guys to see if they have that kit in house to test or can get it.


I GOT IT TO POST XMP. I cannot believe this is what was causing it, but I had the memory in slots A1,B1 and they had to be in A2 B2 to post XMP. I cannot believe I overlooked this... FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF


----------



## Nopileus

Jeff Drumheller said:


> I GOT IT TO POST XMP. I cannot believe this is what was causing it, but I had the memory in slots A1,B1 and they had to be in A2 B2 to post XMP. I cannot believe I overlooked this... FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF


Boards with daisy chain memory layout are usually biased towards the slots further away from the socket, it's a shame the motherboard manual does not mention this. (it lists both variants as equivalent)


----------



## flyinion

So, I'm having a tough time trying to figure out a memory config if I go with one of these boards. I was planning to do a 2x16GB kit and usually buy GSKill. For DDR4-3600 though there is nothing in that config just 4x8GB kits. I read somewhere that ASrock was recommending only 2 slots populated if you go DDR4-3200 or faster though or the memory go down to 29xx with all 4 slots populated. There was some discussion but it sounded like that might almost be an AMD recommendation so I'm not sure what to do. I was looking at the Gigabyte QVL and there's a ton of high speed 4 dimm kits in it so it seems like it's not an issue for Gigabyte boards? I've also always heard that populating all the RAM slots caused performance/OC issues by putting more strain on the memory controllers but maybe that's not an issue now? I would do a 2x8GB kit but I want headroom for photoshop/etc. work.


----------



## GBT-MatthewH

flyinion said:


> So, I'm having a tough time trying to figure out a memory config if I go with one of these boards. I was planning to do a 2x16GB kit and usually buy GSKill. For DDR4-3600 though there is nothing in that config just 4x8GB kits. I read somewhere that ASrock was recommending only 2 slots populated if you go DDR4-3200 or faster though or the memory go down to 29xx with all 4 slots populated. There was some discussion but it sounded like that might almost be an AMD recommendation so I'm not sure what to do. I was looking at the Gigabyte QVL and there's a ton of high speed 4 dimm kits in it so it seems like it's not an issue for Gigabyte boards? I've also always heard that populating all the RAM slots caused performance/OC issues by putting more strain on the memory controllers but maybe that's not an issue now? I would do a 2x8GB kit but I want headroom for photoshop/etc. work.


Memory is pretty trivial on X570. I wouldn't use so much of the old logic to apply to this platform. Yes 2 sticks is easier than 4, however 4 sticks @ 3600 is not hard at all. Here's my system with 4 sticks @ 3600. Just enabled XMP... It wasn't even a full 4 stick kit, I combine 2 seperate kits which is also (usually) more difficult.


----------



## AlphaC

Nopileus said:


> If it's anything like the Elite... not much, the entire top half is just a slab of metal.
> https://imgur.com/a/keft9Gs
> 
> I just got done setting up, the chipset fan is blaring at 3800rpm while at 45°C, not good at all.


 Eh that's the VRM heatsink not PCH.


If you're talking about the PCH heatsink it probably just needs more fin area


----------



## Jeff Drumheller

GBT-MatthewH said:


> Works! Just sent to HQ to test.


Matt - I had them in slots A1.B1, and when I moved them over to A2.B2 they posted XMP. The manual says both orientations should work, but later on says that A2.B2 for dual channel is suggested.


----------



## Nopileus

AlphaC said:


> Eh that's the VRM heatsink not PCH.
> 
> 
> If you're talking about the PCH heatsink it probably just needs more fin area


Scroll down, they're all in there.

It's just that a bit sad that there isn't more fins cut into this rather large block of metal, wasted potential.

The VRM heatsinks on the Elite aren't even a problem given the efficency of it, should be just about adequate for the high core count CPUs.


----------



## flyinion

GBT-MatthewH said:


> Memory is pretty trivial on X570. I wouldn't use so much of the old logic to apply to this platform. Yes 2 sticks is easier than 4, however 4 sticks @ 3600 is not hard at all. Here's my system with 4 sticks @ 3600. Just enabled XMP... It wasn't even a full 4 stick kit, I combine 2 seperate kits which is also (usually) more difficult.




Thanks for the info that's encouraging to see. This is the first time I've bought memory for AMD systems since the early athlon days and my current system is a 4.5 year old Intel system with DDR3. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## kamil234

Here's mine running on aorus elite board:










Just took values from ryzen DRAM calculator. No issues with RAM, but the CPU is not boosting over 4.25Ghz, either on all, or single core. (Monitoring with Ryzen Master)

I tried with original BIOS, and the new BIOS that was released 2 or 3 days ago.


----------



## GBT-MatthewH

kamil234 said:


> Here's mine running on aorus elite board:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just took values from ryzen DRAM calculator. No issues with RAM, but the CPU is not boosting over 4.25Ghz, either on all, or single core. (Monitoring with Ryzen Master)
> 
> I tried with original BIOS, and the new BIOS that was released 2 or 3 days ago.


What CPU?


----------



## kamil234

GBT-MatthewH said:


> What CPU?


3900X


----------



## GBT-MatthewH

kamil234 said:


> 3900X


 Might have to wait for new AGESA. Things I have heard that helped people, but haven't verified myself:



Uninstall Ryzen Master

Increase BCLK to 100.1

Turn off XMP + PBO

Try BIOS F4 + F5E.

If none of those work you in a holding pattern. Good news is gaming should be fine, since its almost all multi threaded.


----------



## kamil234

GBT-MatthewH said:


> Might have to wait for new AGESA. Things I have heard that helped people, but haven't verified myself:
> 
> 
> 
> Uninstall Ryzen Master
> 
> Increase BCLK to 100.1
> 
> Turn off XMP + PBO
> 
> Try BIOS F4 + F5E.
> 
> If none of those work you in a holding pattern. Good news is gaming should be fine, since its almost all multi threaded.


I’ll try it out and report back tomorrow.


----------



## Jimini

I was wondering if anyone has run into problems with USB on this motherboard?

Half the time when I connect my keyboard to the USB2 ports and the system boots into the bios, it’s very hard to navigate, whenever I select an option with enter it sends so many enters it almost immediately exits without letting me select anything. Then after a while the keyboard dies. The other half the time the keyboard simply doesn’t work. Mouse doesn’t work at all. Same happens with the USB3 ports on the front of the case. 

The only way to get it to work is to plug it into the white USB 3 port. I haven’t seen any options that could be causing this and it’s the first time I run into something like this for a PC build. Does anyone have any ideas what could be happening and how I could fix it? I’d hate to have to dismantle everything again and deal with newegg returns.


----------



## GBT-MatthewH

Jimini said:


> I was wondering if anyone has run into problems with USB on this motherboard?
> 
> Half the time when I connect my keyboard to the USB2 ports and the system boots into the bios, it’s very hard to navigate, whenever I select an option with enter it sends so many enters it almost immediately exits without letting me select anything. Then after a while the keyboard dies. The other half the time the keyboard simply doesn’t work. Mouse doesn’t work at all. Same happens with the USB3 ports on the front of the case.
> 
> The only way to get it to work is to plug it into the white USB 3 port. I haven’t seen any options that could be causing this and it’s the first time I run into something like this for a PC build. Does anyone have any ideas what could be happening and how I could fix it? I’d hate to have to dismantle everything again and deal with newegg returns.


What BIOS version? If you had trouble booting the first time it may have gone back to BIOS F1. If so get up to speed with the latest and try again.


----------



## phillyman36

Just curious for those who have their system put together(3900x, 3700x etc etc) how did you apply thermal paste to your cpu? With this chiplet design did you apply just a pea size dot in the middle or did you use another method?


----------



## vaff

For someone looking at a highend x470 (Gaming 7) or x570 (AORUS Elite or Pro) ... I'm not interested in pci-e 4.0, but I want to run a solid board with my 3900x, is there anything specific I should look at?


----------



## kamil234

phillyman36 said:


> Just curious for those who have their system put together(3900x, 3700x etc etc) how did you apply thermal paste to your cpu? With this chiplet design did you apply just a pea size dot in the middle or did you use another method?


I used the usual method (pea in the middle)

I noticed the heatsink included with the cpu is not very flat where the copper pipes run actoss the bottom, there are huge inward gaps. I filled a VERY TINY amount of paste between the gaps, and smeared it with a credit card, then used the pea method on the IHS. The temperatures are still horrible, although people report that 45-50C is the normal idle temps for the 3900x..also the CPU idles at 1.45v which i found strange, but it's also in line with what people reported online... 

I used gelid ge- lid extreme paste

another edit: apparent AMD robert on twitter said that most monitoring software (even ryzen master, their own software..lol) poll frequently which wakes up the cores from sleep all the time. Gonna remove ryzen master and use cpu-z which he confirmed works correctly, and check idle voltages again.


----------



## pschorr1123

phillyman36 said:


> Just curious for those who have their system put together(3900x, 3700x etc etc) how did you apply thermal paste to your cpu? With this chiplet design did you apply just a pea size dot in the middle or did you use another method?


Since I used Thermal Grizzly I followed their directions which is you paint a thin layer over the entire cpu. They give you a little "spatula" and a thin nozzle. The nozzle is impossible to clean though


----------



## pschorr1123

I also wanted to report that I was having issues resuming from sleep.

I'm on 1903 and manually updated all of the drivers from Aorus website. 

I would be greeted with a black screen and no led activity on keyboad and mouse. Shift+Ctrl+win+B would not work to reset display driver

For now I went in bios and disabled the Realtek 2.5G lan and all is well concerning sleep working.

Anyone else has issues with sleep?

This behavior was on f5e and the Test Bios Matthew posed yesterday


----------



## LazarusIV

GBT-MatthewH said:


> Works! Just sent to HQ to test.


Awesome! 😁😁



Jeff Drumheller said:


> I GOT IT TO POST XMP. I cannot believe this is what was causing it, but I had the memory in slots A1,B1 and they had to be in A2 B2 to post XMP. I cannot believe I overlooked this... FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF


Dude, nice. I'm actually using two of those kits so I'm wondering if I would've been ok. Anywho, the updated version of Manjaro with the fix has been in testing so we should have a fix is stable soon.


----------



## Aenra

vaff said:


> For someone looking at a highend x470 (Gaming 7) or x570 (AORUS Elite or Pro), is there anything specific I should look at?


If the higher RAM frequency is also not of interest to you (it being platform related), i'd get the X470 Aorus Gaming 7 WiFi and happily call it a day. And for multiple reasons at that.
On the other hand, if you aren't interested in PCIE 4.0 (ergo new NVMEs), or in having an extra -actually usable- PCIE slot, or in RAM freqs.. what exactly constitutes high end for you? The extra 200ish MHz an OC could give you? 'Cause you could get those with a 450 as well, no need for "high end". 

Nice to have choices, long as we take advantage of them


----------



## EpiDx

I never even saw a place to change the voltage on the bios, that could be the issue, I was supposed to increase it to 1.45


----------



## GBT-MatthewH

Updated my first post with fan profile BIOS for *all* boards! https://www.overclock.net/forum/28023210-post4.html


----------



## vaff

Aenra said:


> If the higher RAM frequency is also not of interest to you (it being platform related), i'd get the X470 Aorus Gaming 7 WiFi and happily call it a day. And for multiple reasons at that.
> On the other hand, if you aren't interested in PCIE 4.0 (ergo new NVMEs), or in having an extra -actually usable- PCIE slot, or in RAM freqs.. what exactly constitutes high end for you? The extra 200ish MHz an OC could give you? 'Cause you could get those with a 450 as well, no need for "high end".
> 
> Nice to have choices, long as we take advantage of them


So what you are saying is. I should go with the dirt cheap MSI x470 Gaming Plus that I came across?


----------



## bucdan

Went with the 3700x and the Aorus Pro Wifi. Trying to get PBO going, but the BIOS settings are confusing, very convoluted. There's multiple places to enable PBO and even XFR, some I'm not sure which one is correct to adjust. I hope they clean it up a bit. I can make sense of the tweaker page easy, but the moment I go to settings, it's kind of all over the place where i can adjust the CPU and RAM there as well OUTSIDE of the tweaker page.



GBT-MatthewH said:


> Updated my first post with fan profile BIOS for *all* boards! https://www.overclock.net/forum/28023210-post4.html



Hey, it's Matt! Didn't know you dwelled on OCN as well as seeing you in the AMD subreddit. Matt for your instructions, any reason why it just uses bin files while the one on the official website is using 3 different files? I just copied all 3 files to a USB and flashed in the BIOS just fine.


----------



## GBT-MatthewH

bucdan said:


> Hey, it's Matt! Didn't know you dwelled on OCN as well as seeing you in the AMD subreddit. Matt for your instructions, any reason why it just uses bin files while the one on the official website is using 3 different files? I just copied all 3 files to a USB and flashed in the BIOS just fine.


Other files are for command prompt flashing. Means nothing to 99% of users. All you need is the BIN.


----------



## bucdan

GBT-MatthewH said:


> Other files are for command prompt flashing. Means nothing to 99% of users. All you need is the BIN.


Ok cool.


----------



## Nopileus

GBT-MatthewH said:


> Updated my first post with fan profile BIOS for *all* boards! https://www.overclock.net/forum/28023210-post4.html


Amazingly fast turnaround on that, thanks a lot.

Just flashed on my Elite and the Fan stays off on the silent profile, shame you didn't ship it this way from the get go but this is great regardless.


----------



## Forceman

Aenra said:


> If the higher RAM frequency is also not of interest to you (it being platform related), i'd get the X470 Aorus Gaming 7 WiFi and happily call it a day. And for multiple reasons at that.
> On the other hand, if you aren't interested in PCIE 4.0 (ergo new NVMEs), or in having an extra -actually usable- PCIE slot, or in RAM freqs.. what exactly constitutes high end for you? The extra 200ish MHz an OC could give you? 'Cause you could get those with a 450 as well, no need for "high end".
> 
> Nice to have choices, long as we take advantage of them


The x470 boards don't have the ability to flash without a CPU, do they? Will they boot up enough with a 3 series to allow you to flash a supported BIOS version? I've been thinking of going x470, but I only have Intel CPUs right now.


----------



## BLKKROW

Trying to decide between the Aorus Pro Wifi and the Aorus Ultra. This upgrade will need to last a few years so I am looking for something with good power delivery and a bit future proof.

Anyone have any opinions on either? I may be mistaken but the only difference I can see is the extra M2 slot in the Ultra.


----------



## bucdan

BLKKROW said:


> Trying to decide between the Aorus Pro Wifi and the Aorus Ultra. This upgrade will need to last a few years so I am looking for something with good power delivery and a bit future proof.
> 
> Anyone have any opinions on either? I may be mistaken but the only difference I can see is the extra M2 slot in the Ultra.


I think either are future proof. The VRMs on both of these boards are way up there. IMO, if you care for WIFI and bluetooth, then get the Pro Wifi. The most you can say for future proof with this board is Ryzen 4000, becuase Ryzen 5000 may be on a new socket.


----------



## jsgiv

GBT-MatthewH said:


> Updated my first post with fan profile BIOS for *all* boards! https://www.overclock.net/forum/28023210-post4.html


In your updated post - it now has the "5f" tag - assuming this is now an "official" bios or will there be another one ultimately updated via the gigabyte support site?

I've updated with this one btw - and it works very well. One other question - does the SIV app override the PCH fan details (seems to be)? If so - then if I'm correct - the SIV app needs to be updated to reflect the default config established within the new bios?

Thanks!


----------



## GBT-MatthewH

jsgiv said:


> In your updated post - it now has the "5f" tag - assuming this is now an "official" bios or will there be another one ultimately updated via the gigabyte support site?
> 
> I've updated with this one btw - and it works very well. One other question - does the SIV app override the PCH fan details (seems to be)? If so - then if I'm correct - the SIV app needs to be updated to reflect the default config established within the new bios?


1. You will see F5F on the website, probably tomorrow. Just depends on when all the servers get propagated with the file. 

2. We still have to integrate SIV with the new profiles. For now you should be able to see the fan speed, but not make adjustments. I'd say this is pretty low on the priority list right now but it will come eventually.


----------



## mr. biggums

just got these in today


----------



## angfloz

I can't get xmp 3200 to work at all with Micron e die ram. Its on the support list (Ballistix LT 3200) and I have them in the A2-B2 slots, 2400 is fine but 3200 is instant BSOD or memtest errors if I get that far. I did get it working for a few hours but then it reverts back to errors especially after shutting down or turning back on. Should I just try new memory at this point?


----------



## Nopileus

angfloz said:


> I can't get xmp 3200 to work at all with Micron e die ram. Its on the support list (Ballistix LT 3200) and I have them in the A2-B2 slots, 2400 is fine but 3200 is instant BSOD or memtest errors if I get that far. I did get it working for a few hours but then it reverts back to errors especially after shutting down or turning back on. Should I just try new memory at this point?


Try to set XMP, then set the DRAM Voltage to 1.35v by hand.

I have the 32gb 3000 CL15 kit and noticed that it just sticks to 1.2v if you don't set the voltage.


----------



## angfloz

Nopileus said:


> Try to set XMP, then set the DRAM Voltage to 1.35v by hand.
> 
> I have the 32gb 3000 CL15 kit and noticed that it just sticks to 1.2v if you don't set the voltage.


Oh my god thank you. I've been struggling with BSOD and instability since Sunday. One was set to 1.2 and one was set to 2.5(!) no idea where the 2.5v came from. This is after setting to default first before trying to load XMP. I just set both DRAM channels to 1.35 and I have 0 errors in memtest. Makes me wonder if I was able to boot up a few times at 1.2 volts 3200 what this Micron e die is capable of.


----------



## Bart

I guess I'm in the club now too. This is my first Gigabyte board, in decades of PC building. Usually I'm an Asus fanboy, but I also lack patience, and this was in stock. 










I pray this Gigabyte BIOS will be decent!


----------



## mickeykool

Bart said:


> I guess I'm in the club now too. This is my first Gigabyte board, in decades of PC building. Usually I'm an Asus fanboy, but I also lack patience, and this was in stock.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I pray this Gigabyte BIOS will be decent!


Well I just ordered the Master today too, I have a i7-6800 w/ a giga board and no issues with it. I currently have CH6 and decided to go back to gigabyte for new chipset along w/ 3900x i just got. This thread seems to have better support over CH6 one w/ no response from Asus.


----------



## Archangel85

Pass on the thanks for reigning in the fan RPM/noise, it was beginning to challenge my sanity! Now I can't hear it over all my Noctua fans which is saying a lot!


----------



## chas1723

GBT-MatthewH your assistance in this thread has been the selling point for a 570 pro wifi when I get my finances together. 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## OCP

anyone have WHEA-Logger 17 error warning?
aorus master 3700x


----------



## GBT-MatthewH

OCP said:


> anyone have WHEA-Logger 17 error warning?
> aorus master 3700x


This is a known issue, not gigabyte specific. Nvidia is working on it - https://reddit.com/r/Amd/comments/cbozf6/if_you_are_getting_whea_errors_with_your_new/


----------



## LiquidHaus

GBT-MatthewH said:


> Memory is pretty trivial on X570. I wouldn't use so much of the old logic to apply to this platform. Yes 2 sticks is easier than 4, however 4 sticks @ 3600 is not hard at all. Here's my system with 4 sticks @ 3600. Just enabled XMP... It wasn't even a full 4 stick kit, I combine 2 seperate kits which is also (usually) more difficult.


Hey Matt, are all the board’s dimms daisy chained? Or T-topology? Buildzoid has mentioned assuming they were daisy chained. 

I want to make sure I get the correct ram kit for this platform. 

Thank you!


----------



## GBT-MatthewH

lifeisshort117 said:


> Hey Matt, are all the board’s dimms daisy chained? Or T-topology? Buildzoid has mentioned assuming they were daisy chained.
> 
> I want to make sure I get the correct ram kit for this platform.
> 
> Thank you!


All daisy


----------



## Heuchler

[PCGH] torture test Aorus X570 Xtreme passive cooling capacity using Ryzen 9 3900X with Prime95 w/AVX and The Witcher 3 

[can enable subtitles/closed capture and use auto translate]






X570 AORUS Master BIOS Overview (for anybody interested in the board) pre-rease BIOS F5c


----------



## iNeri

GBT-MatthewH said:


> This is a known issue, not gigabyte specific. Nvidia is working on it - https://reddit.com/r/Amd/comments/cbozf6/if_you_are_getting_whea_errors_with_your_new/


I dont think is nvidia related. This is also happening with a radeon 7 and rx5700 as well. So pcie3 and pcie4. You can read the full story on the x370 taichi thread.

So, it has to be an agesa issue related with the implementation of pcie4 :/

Enviado desde mi ONEPLUS A6000 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## GBT-MatthewH

iNeri said:


> I dont think is nvidia related. This is also happening with a radeon 7 and rx5700 as well. So pcie3 and pcie4. You can read the full story on the x370 taichi thread.
> 
> So, it has to be an agesa issue related with the implementation of pcie4 :/
> 
> Enviado desde mi ONEPLUS A6000 mediante Tapatalk


Didn't mean to imply its Nvidia specific, only that Nvidia has acknowledged they are working on it... I have seen issues on AMD as well.


----------



## d0mini

Hey there!

I've been looking at upgrading my 4790k to either a 3700x or a 3900x, and gigabyte's boards look incredibly solid for this platform. It's always refreshing and just downright awesome seeing active hardware reps like @GBT-MatthewH working hard to make their products better with the community's help.

If anyone has a power meter of some kind, what power consumption numbers are you seeing? I'm mostly interested in idle measurements with nothing going on.

The reason I ask is because reviews like this one from eteknix have idle system power consumption levels in the 100+ watt range, while X470 and Intel platforms are seeing a more reasonable 45-75W with an equivalent configuration.

Are these large idle power numbers just a result of how they are testing? I read Robert Hallock's post on how monitoring software affects idle boost clocks and voltages. Could their results have been affected by the faster clockspeed response time to short CPU loads?

Electricity is expensive here in the UK. If X570 takes twice the electricity to run while sitting idle over X470, that affects my purchasing decisions quite a bit. If the power consumption without anything going on including monitoring software etc is closer to the 60-70W mark, I'd see that as a non-issue. 100W+ on the other hand is too high.


----------



## Aenra

Since someone posted a ""review"" video of the Aorus Xtreme..
(and no offense to the poster, comment would have been the same no matter the source)

Please be careful with what you post please, especially if it's a ""review""; meaning that if you _have_ watched something before you link it here, make the extra effort and point out the inconsistencies, errors, etc; don't just paste vids. 
99% of the sites out there spread the wrong information around, we don't need to do that as well. 
When someone loads Prime to test an X570 mobo's chipset's temps ... need i say more? No 

It's an excellent board, that has thus far not being graced with an excellent review; a very common phenomenon. Unofrtunately.


----------



## Bart

Has anyone with these new GB boards tried to run with a PCIE extender? I ask because I have a TT Core P3 that I'd like to mount this sexy new board on, with vertical GPU mount, but I'm wondering if PCIE4 will have signalling issues over the extender? Or do we need to wait for PCIE4 extenders now?


----------



## kamil234

Bart said:


> Has anyone with these new GB boards tried to run with a PCIE extender? I ask because I have a TT Core P3 that I'd like to mount this sexy new board on, with vertical GPU mount, but I'm wondering if PCIE4 will have signalling issues over the extender? Or do we need to wait for PCIE4 extenders now?


Havent tried myself, but read reports that old extenders have issues with PCIE4


----------



## sid123

Guys, whats the feedback on the noise of the fans on the Elite and the Pro?

Looking into getting these otherwise im considering x470.

Also anyone know the package size of the X570 chipset? I might DIY a different chipset heatsink.

Thanks!


----------



## bigcid10

Bart said:


> Has anyone with these new GB boards tried to run with a PCIE extender? I ask because I have a TT Core P3 that I'd like to mount this sexy new board on, with vertical GPU mount, but I'm wondering if PCIE4 will have signalling issues over the extender? Or do we need to wait for PCIE4 extenders now?


I have one that I'm going to use with my 2080 and my fractal Define S2
I'll report back


----------



## Bart

bigcid10 said:


> I have one that I'm going to use with my 2080 and my fractal Define S2
> I'll report back


Thanks man, I will too. I was hoping to hard tube this rig tonight, but I'm going to soft tube it first until I can test the extender with the Radeon VII.


----------



## getsky

*New Bios - F5g Released 2019/07/12*

Noticed a new BIOS popped up today, but I am getting a Permission Denied error when trying to download it. Anybody else able to grab it ?


----------



## LiquidHaus

I'll be receiving my Aorus Xtreme later today, though I won't be able to review it for a while since Best Buy is still screwing me over on getting my 3900X to me.

If you guys want to see anything specific, I will work on that once it's up and running!


----------



## AlphaC

lifeisshort117 said:


> I'll be receiving my Aorus Xtreme later today, though I won't be able to review it for a while since Best Buy is still screwing me over on getting my 3900X to me.
> 
> If you guys want to see anything specific, I will work on that once it's up and running!


Load power at the wall for multiple load points with all the RGB and extra features turned off would be interesting (100, 140W default, 180W-200 PBO OC) or if you have a current clamp, at the CPU's EPS connectors. It would show how well phase shedding works with the new Infineon PWM as there's very few reasons to use all 14x 70A Powerstages on ambient at the moment.

---------







https://www.vortez.net/articles_pages/gigabyte_x570_aorus_master_review,8.html









(X570 Master article is not up yet but see https://www.bit-tech.net/reviews/tech/motherboards/msi-prestige-x570-creation-review/7/)


That's what I've seen so far of the new PWM implementation


~95% peak efficiency on TDA21472 instead of ~93% on IR3556 should make Xtreme better a bit.


----------



## tchabada

lifeisshort117 said:


> I'll be receiving my Aorus Xtreme later today, though I won't be able to review it for a while since Best Buy is still screwing me over on getting my 3900X to me.
> 
> 
> 
> If you guys want to see anything specific, I will work on that once it's up and running!


Temperature of chipset while doing intensive workload on its PCIe 4.0 M.2 drives would be nice.


----------



## DIR3W0LF_

New official BIOS appears to be released F5g for the X570 Aorus Master

https://www.gigabyte.com/Motherboard/X570-AORUS-MASTER-rev-10/support#support-dl-bios

It has the fan profiles as well as AGESA update to 1.0.0.3AB

Not sure if this is the same BIOS as the beta bios which got posted here yesterday or the day before


----------



## reflectal

The F4f bios is listed on the website but doesn't seem to be downloadable for AORUS Pro Wifi X570 (atx). I flashed the F4e version posted on post#4 instead.

Here is what I noticed. I set the fan profiles (apply to all) as silent, fans are correct. I sleep the computer than wake it and it does not reapply the silent profile.

Ignore the voltage reading as that is not reading correctly. Fan reading is correct as I can hear they are much louder.

Left image is after boot, right image is wake-up after sleep

Same behaviour was observed for F4d


----------



## GBT-MatthewH

reflectal said:


> The F4f bios is listed on the website but doesn't seem to be downloadable for AORUS Pro Wifi X570 (atx). I flashed the F4e version posted on post#4 instead.
> 
> Here is what I noticed. I set the fan profiles (apply to all) as silent, fans are correct. I sleep the computer than wake it and it does not reapply the silent profile.
> 
> Ignore the voltage reading as that is not reading correctly. Fan reading is correct as I can hear they are much louder.
> 
> Left image is after boot, right image is wake-up after sleep
> 
> Same behaviour was observed for F4d


What is the chipset temperature when you see the 1800RPM?


----------



## LazarusIV

Oh Snap!

https://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=AMD-Releases-Linux-Zen2-Fix

Looks like a BIOS update will help with the issues Zen2 has on rolling-release Linux distros, specifically the systemd version that fights with rdrand! Hopefully this makes its way through the wickets rather quickly... I'd like to game on my system this weekend 

@GBT-MatthewH
@AlphaC

Also, AlphaC, do you like Fedora? Do you use it for gaming? I've never really tried it and I'm curious about it since it seems to have good release cycle with pretty up-to-date packages / kernels. What do you think?


----------



## appylol

LazarusIV said:


> Also, AlphaC, do you like Fedora? Do you use it for gaming? I've never really tried it and I'm curious about it since it seems to have good release cycle with pretty up-to-date packages / kernels. What do you think?



Fedora is amazing. Steam install with no issues. So does the Nvidia driver. The AMD open source graphics drivers should be improving rapidly and be included in the kernel. They support alot of different desktop environments, so you have alot of options. The package manager is intuitive and easy to use. 'dnf update' also updates the kernel along with your entire package list.
Fedora got rid of grub and it now makes a seperate boot option, which is a plus in my book. Ive had windows updates totally brick my grub setup in the past.


----------



## AlphaC

_Kind of offtopic so spoiler_



Spoiler



Fedora ships with a newer kernel at the moment than Ubuntu/Mint/Debian. However you can backport the kernel to Ubuntu LTS.



Linux isn't a priority for any vendor right now, so you need to do your due diligence at the component level similar to people making Hackintosh PCs. For example, proprietary custom Realtek LAN or Killer LAN is something you want to avoid. You would also want to avoid overly complex USB hub situations and any PCIE splitting that involves a obscure PLX chip. Anything you need a special driver for in Windows is something that is a liability to break in Linux and the more bleeding edge it is the less likely it is to supported out of the box. 

Having 2 SuperIO chips to provide added sensors and fan headers is sometimes problematic for monitoring , but there are workarounds for it since the two main companies are ITE and Nuvoton.

The dev groeck gave up supporting IT87 for Linux (see https://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=IT87-Linux-Driver-Axing) but it's mirrored around the Internet such as here https://github.com/a1wong/it87 and https://github.com/rpavlik/it87

k10temp works regardless (the CPU temp).

By the way this is one reason to set fan curved in BIOs and to have good power delivery. Monitoring in Linux isn't always on point other than CPU+GPU temp.

(One of the nice things about the Aorus RGB is once you turn it off in BIOs it's off even in Linux (or if you make it a pattern or a static color it keeps that but I don't bother since it's extra glare if you put your PC atop a desk and extra power use). I haven't seen much in terms of people developing for the RGB SDK found here https://www.gigabyte.com/mb/rgb/sdk)

I don't think Fedora is technically suited for gaming, Ubuntu 18.04LTS is more suited for consumer-facing applications such as gaming. In fact Steam play apps usually recommend Ubuntu 18.04 LTS and Navi's AMD drivers officially support Ubuntu 18.04 LTS only. Typically when you see the pro variant pushed out (Radeon Pro / Quadro / EPYC / Threadripper / Ryzen Pro / Xeon) the product is truly out-of-the-box ready for the public and validated for stable use. 



edit: also pay attention to IOMMU grouping if you are using GPU passthrough. Level1techs usually covers this well : https://level1techs.com/article/ryzen-3000-radeon-5700-xt-ready-linux


More on topic : 

the X570 Master ICs
Intel 1G LAN
Realtek ALC1220-VB for audio , ESS ES9018K2M DAC
P13EQX ReDriver for USB 3.1 gen 2
Realtek RTS5441 for USB 3.1 gen 2 type C
P13EQX16 ReDriver for PCIE 4.0
IDT6V4 for BCLK modification 
IT8688E SuperIO (also used on Z390 Aorus Master)
IT8795E SuperIO (Same as X399 Gaming 7 , X299 Gaming 7)

https://news.xfastest.com/review/review-03/66825/gigabyte-x570-aorus-master/


----------



## LazarusIV

Spoiler






AlphaC said:


> _Kind of offtopic so spoiler_
> 
> Fedora ships with a newer kernel at the moment than Ubuntu/Mint/Debian. However you can backport the kernel to Ubuntu LTS.
> 
> 
> 
> Linux isn't a priority for any vendor right now, so you need to do your due diligence at the component level similar to people making Hackintosh PCs. For example, proprietary custom Realtek LAN or Killer LAN is something you want to avoid. You would also want to avoid overly complex USB hub situations and any PCIE splitting that involves a obscure PLX chip. Anything you need a special driver for in Windows is something that is a liability to break in Linux and the more bleeding edge it is the less likely it is to supported out of the box.
> 
> Having 2 SuperIO chips to provide added sensors and fan headers is sometimes problematic for monitoring , but there are workarounds for it since the two main companies are ITE and Nuvoton.
> 
> The dev groeck gave up supporting IT87 for Linux (see https://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=IT87-Linux-Driver-Axing) but it's mirrored around the Internet such as here https://github.com/a1wong/it87 and https://github.com/rpavlik/it87
> 
> k10temp works regardless (the CPU temp).
> 
> By the way this is one reason to set fan curved in BIOs and to have good power delivery. Monitoring in Linux isn't always on point other than CPU+GPU temp.
> 
> (One of the nice things about the Aorus RGB is once you turn it off in BIOs it's off even in Linux (or if you make it a pattern or a static color it keeps that but I don't bother since it's extra glare if you put your PC atop a desk and extra power use). I haven't seen much in terms of people developing for the RGB SDK found here https://www.gigabyte.com/mb/rgb/sdk)
> 
> I don't think Fedora is technically suited for gaming, Ubuntu 18.04LTS is more suited for consumer-facing applications such as gaming. In fact Steam play apps usually recommend Ubuntu 18.04 LTS and Navi's AMD drivers officially support Ubuntu 18.04 LTS only. Typically when you see the pro variant pushed out (Radeon Pro / Quadro / EPYC / Threadripper / Ryzen Pro / Xeon) the product is truly out-of-the-box ready for the public and validated for stable use.
> 
> More on topic :
> 
> the X570 Master ICs
> Intel 1G LAN
> Realtek ALC1220-VB for audio , ESS ES9018K2M DAC
> P13EQX ReDriver for USB 3.1 gen 2
> Realtek RTS5441 for USB 3.1 gen 2 type C
> P13EQX16 ReDriver for PCIE 4.0
> IDT6V4 for BCLK modification
> IT8688E SuperIO (also used on Z390 Aorus Master)
> IT8795E SuperIO (Same as X399 Gaming 7 , X299 Gaming 7)
> 
> https://news.xfastest.com/review/review-03/66825/gigabyte-x570-aorus-master/


Ah yeah def OT, my bad!

I was on Xubuntu LTS for a while but I keep gravitating back to Manjaro so I think that's the one I'll be sticking to. I seem to have the best luck with it and I like how easy to use it can be, and how powerful and flexible it can be if you want to really dive in. I'm not as familiar with pamac, but I'm happy to learn and it's really just a matter of using it and becoming more familiar with it.

For gaming I love that Steam is ultra easy to install, getting wine, dxvk, winetricks, etc set up is really easy. Games run great on it and since it's rolling (yet still pretty dang stable) I can get the most out of my Vega 64 and the open source driver stack. Pretty excellent for a worry-free setup!



OT: I'm excited to see the newest BIOS versions so I can get muh Linux back up and running! @GBT-MatthewH your presence here and super helpful attitude are greatly appreciated! It's nice to be back on a Gigabyte motherboard after a short trip to Asus for Ryzen Gen 1!


----------



## OCP

I have an issue with my keyboard LEDS and strips not turning off when shutting down the computer. Is there a way to make it shut down USB's totally in the bios? Can't seem to find it.


----------



## GBT-MatthewH

OCP said:


> I have an issue with my keyboard LEDS and strips not turning off when shutting down the computer. Is there a way to make it shut down USB's totally in the bios? Can't seem to find it.


RGB Fusion -> Click on the gear in top right corner -> LEDS in sleep -> off.

For USB go into BIOS -> Settings -> Platform Power -> ERP


----------



## bigcid10

Bart said:


> Thanks man, I will too. I was hoping to hard tube this rig tonight, but I'm going to soft tube it first until I can test the extender with the Radeon VII.


Ok,I loaded up the board and a 3900x along with
the fractal design riser for my 2080 and no issues 
was playing fc4 with no issues so far
although,I just got it up and running about 2 hrs ago.lol


----------



## BLKKROW

GBT-MatthewH said:


> RGB Fusion -> Click on the gear in top right corner -> LEDS in sleep -> off.
> 
> For USB go into BIOS -> Settings -> Platform Power -> ERP


Your support in this thread pushed me to purchase a Gigabyte board, thank you.


----------



## Bart

bigcid10 said:


> Ok,I loaded up the board and a 3900x along with
> the fractal design riser for my 2080 and no issues
> was playing fc4 with no issues so far
> although,I just got it up and running about 2 hrs ago.lol


Thanks for the update! I hear ya bro, I just got mine booted now, LOL! Boots no problem, now i just need to familiarize myself with this BIOS, flash the thing, and get an OS installed.

EDIT: so far the Radeon VII hasn't shown any issues with the riser that came with my TT Core P3 white edition. But I haven't done much yet, just some Time Spy runs, OCCT, etc.


----------



## Diablo85

lifeisshort117 said:


> I'll be receiving my Aorus Xtreme later today, though I won't be able to review it for a while since Best Buy is still screwing me over on getting my 3900X to me.
> 
> If you guys want to see anything specific, I will work on that once it's up and running!


Oh hey! Same boat! All this lovely hardware, with no cpu to put in it.


----------



## OCmember

Diablo85 said:


> Oh hey! Same boat! All this lovely hardware, with no cpu to put in it.


Should we make our own thread about it? I also purchased the Extreme a few days ago. Should arrive Tuesday July 16th, 2019

I think I'm going to wait for the 3950X. That'll be perfect to gather up some money to off-set the balance due.


----------



## Diablo85

OCmember said:


> Should we make our own thread about it? I also purchased the Extreme a few days ago. Should arrive Tuesday July 16th, 2019
> 
> I think I'm going to wait for the 3950X. That'll be perfect to gather up some money to off-set the balance due.


I've got my xtreme already, just find it really, really dumb that when I purchased the 3900x, it was listed as in stock. Never changed from that status until it went to unavailable. Shipping status never updates past "we'll let you know when it ships!", so I call BB support Wednesday and they're like "!?!?!? whatchu mean you're upset it hasn't shipped yet, it's a pre-order and we're working on getting more stock!" 

I'm actively looking at other sites for when they restock.


----------



## Spectre73

*BIOS chip size*

It seems the Aorus Master only has a 16 MB BIOS chip, while most other brands are going for 32 MB.

At the x370 and x470 level everyone is making a big fuss about this limitation. MSI even has to create a light BIOS.

Will this be a problem for the gigabyte boards - mid to long term?


----------



## OCmember

Diablo85 said:


> I've got my xtreme already, just find it really, really dumb that when I purchased the 3900x, it was listed as in stock. Never changed from that status until it went to unavailable. Shipping status never updates past "we'll let you know when it ships!", so I call BB support Wednesday and they're like "!?!?!? whatchu mean you're upset it hasn't shipped yet, it's a pre-order and we're working on getting more stock!"
> 
> I'm actively looking at other sites for when they restock.


That sucks. 

I have a Micro Center nearby with 10+ 3900X in stock. In-store pickup only.


----------



## Diablo85

OCmember said:


> That sucks.
> 
> I have a Micro Center nearby with 10+ 3900X in stock. In-store pickup only.


And you haven't cancelled your BB order on the 3900x yet?


----------



## Buris

Spectre73 said:


> It seems the Aorus Master only has a 16 MB BIOS chip, while most other brands are going for 32 MB.
> 
> At the x370 and x470 level everyone is making a big fuss about this limitation. MSI even has to create a light BIOS.
> 
> Will this be a problem for the gigabyte boards - mid to long term?


I did some research and it looks like it's 128MB vs 256MB BIOS chip, not 16 vs 32


----------



## OCmember

Diablo85 said:


> And you haven't cancelled your BB order on the 3900x yet?



Wait, what? I said I have a Gigabyte X570 Extreme in transit arriving on July 16th, 2019, and that I'm waiting for the 3950x to come out in Sept. I have no CPU for the system yet, nor have I ordered one online. The CPU will be the last thing I pick up for it. I'm piecing together a new platform (MB, CPU, RAM) and I'm also going to include a PCIe 4.0 NVME drive. I'm upgrading from X58

What's a "BB order" ?


----------



## Diablo85

OCmember said:


> Wait, what? I said I have a Gigabyte X570 Extreme in transit arriving on July 16th, 2019, and that I'm waiting for the 3950x to come out in Sept. I have no CPU for the system yet, nor have I ordered one online. The CPU will be the last thing I pick up for it. I'm piecing together a new platform (MB, CPU, RAM) and I'm also going to include a PCIe 4.0 NVME drive. I'm upgrading from X58
> 
> What's a "BB order" ?


Oh hell, i misread the name, though you were this guy below, and BB is Best Buy.



lifeisshort117 said:


> I'll be receiving my Aorus Xtreme later today, though I won't be able to review it for a while since Best Buy is still screwing me over on getting my 3900X to me.
> 
> If you guys want to see anything specific, I will work on that once it's up and running!


----------



## Spectre73

Buris said:


> I did some research and it looks like it's 128MB vs 256MB BIOS chip, not 16 vs 32


It is 128 Megabit or 16 Megabyte. This is exactly the same.

And the difference is between 128/16 or 256/32.

The low end is 128/16 and this seems to be what GB choose to use.

So my question still stands: will this be a problem in the long run?


----------



## OCmember

@Diablo85 Ha, that's funny. Have a good day, bro


----------



## Buris

Spectre73 said:


> It is 128 Megabit or 16 Megabyte. This is exactly the same.
> 
> And the difference is between 128/16 or 256/32.
> 
> The low end is 128/16 and this seems to be what GB choose to use.
> 
> So my question still stands: will this be a problem in the long run?


My mistake, As it stands, no-

All of my rumors suggest AM4 is done after the Ryzen 4000 series of CPUs.

That means compatibility will only need to be added for a few more CPUs. My understanding is plenty of 300 and 400 mobos' BIOS updates have dropped support for Bristol Ridge entirely, and X570 boards don't have support for Ryzen 1000 series chips either. There's definitely enough headroom for the 4000 series CPUs to be added, in my opinion. Worst-case scenario, a future BIOS update will drop Ryzen 2000 support and it will be a situation where you'll choose whether to stay on Legacy BIOS or keep up-to-date with no processors.

https://www.aorus.com/X570-AORUS-MASTER-rev-10#pd_spec


----------



## LiquidHaus

OCmember said:


> Should we make our own thread about it? I also purchased the Extreme a few days ago. Should arrive Tuesday July 16th, 2019
> 
> I think I'm going to wait for the 3950X. That'll be perfect to gather up some money to off-set the balance due.





Diablo85 said:


> Oh hell, i misread the name, though you were this guy below, and BB is Best Buy.


I had thought about creating an Aorus Xtreme thread yesterday morning at work lol. I'll work on it today.

I got my Aorus Xtreme yesterday so I busted out the lightbox and went to work.

Here are some shots so far. So bummed I don't have my 3900X yet..














































Absolutely love this board. There's definitely a conversation to be had about how much they're asking for this thing. But based on many reviewers with the most experience so far with this new platform, they have all claimed that the better the board, the better experience you'll have dealing with Ryzen 3000. Plus Buildzoid gave this board the title of "best X570 board". Can't wait to dive into this thing and get to tweaking.


----------



## Mannekino

lifeisshort117 said:


> I had thought about creating an Aorus Xtreme thread yesterday morning at work lol. I'll work on it today.
> 
> I got my Aorus Xtreme yesterday so I busted out the lightbox and went to work.
> 
> Here are some shots so far. So bummed I don't have my 3900X yet..
> 
> Absolutely love this board. There's definitely a conversation to be had about how much they're asking for this thing. But based on many reviewers with the most experience so far with this new platform, they have all claimed that the better the board, the better experience you'll have dealing with Ryzen 3000. Plus Buildzoid gave this board the title of "best X570 board". Can't wait to dive into this thing and get to tweaking.


Why did you go with XTREME and not the MASTER? Seems like such a heavy premium to pay, unless you got money to burn and don't really care about the price. I currently have a ASUS ROG CROSSHAIR VII HERO and I want to upgrade to a 3900X and I'm wondering if I should get a X570 board. From what I read the MASTER seems to be one of the best X570 boards out there currently.


----------



## AlphaC

lifeisshort117 said:


> I had thought about creating an Aorus Xtreme thread yesterday morning at work lol. I'll work on it today.
> 
> I got my Aorus Xtreme yesterday so I busted out the lightbox and went to work.
> 
> Here are some shots so far. So bummed I don't have my 3900X yet..
> 
> (picture removed)
> 
> Absolutely love this board. There's definitely a conversation to be had about how much they're asking for this thing. But based on many reviewers with the most experience so far with this new platform, they have all claimed that the better the board, the better experience you'll have dealing with Ryzen 3000. Plus Buildzoid gave this board the title of "best X570 board". Can't wait to dive into this thing and get to tweaking.


It IS the best X570 board and an impressive engineering feat at the same time when you consider time to market (March 2019 the PWM was announced publicly, board launched July so time to market < 4 months including development testing + validation time). Look at the ASUS and MSI flagships. What do they give you? More of the same stuff as the other boards without the new PWM or the fan-less thermal solution.

Sure it's expensive but if you want the best flagship board there really isn't a contest IMO and right now everyone buying is paying early adopter tax. 

* The ROG Formula is an overpriced Hero with an OLED and VRM block on it which is pointless on ambient especially when they have a radial fan in their chipset heatsink. For a $700 flagship they put a 5G LAN instead of 10G LAN. Also it doesn't have 3x M.2 slots (one of the main purposes of PCIE 4.0) when boards half the price have it such as the MSI X570 Ace, Aorus Ultra, and Asrock X570 Taichi. Power delivery-wise if you buy a Formula you're gambling that ASUS magically made their 7 phases "twin" able to compete with a 14 phase PWM and higher specced powerstages in terms of maximum efficiency. It's not physically possible and the new PWM waveform is most likely half the pulse width of the one on ROG Formula. Even if you WERE looking at the Formula I really can't see a reason why a ROG fanboy would buy this over a Hero and a full cover monoblock. For $300 you can definitely get yourself a 10G LAN + waterblock.

* The MSI Godlike has way fewer USB ports than it should have even if it is the same VRM powerstages and it doesn't have the new PWM so 14 phases _vs 14 phases from 7 phases doubled_ is no contest when you look at that. Also unless you plan on using the gimmicky wifi extender or OLED display you're basically paying for a PCIE NvMe daughterboard and an external 10G LAN solution which is way less tidy than the X570 Creation in their own lineup at $500. The fact that you will have 2 PCIE cards consuming your PCIE slots if you buy Godlike makes the Creation a better board within MSI's lineup. As far as I am aware the Godlike doesn't come with a thermal backplate. MSI probably isn't running a 240mm AIO promo out of charity, it's probably to avoid looking bad by early price drop or massive rebates.

* The Asrock Aqua only has 999 for sale and costs $999 so it's not really a contender : the power delivery is way cheaper. Basically you're paying $500 extra within Asrock's lineup for exclusivity and a chipset waterblock when you can buy their Creator board if & when that comes out which will also have Thunderbolt + 10G LAN.

To top it off the sheer amount of metal on the Xtreme (even IO shield) should convince people it's worth it over the ROG Formula / MSI Godlike. All of that stuff needs tooling and assembly. It's a board that covers nearly everything in metal. For something as niche as RGB : there's an RGB commander in the box too.

If you look at the TAM (total addressable market) , the Aorus team achieved something really great with Aorus Xtreme. Look at how many people will use their boards for LN2 on regular basis: maybe 0.1% if generous? How many people that are creators (video/audio/design/engineering) using 12-16 core Ryzens will want a completely fanless solution with 3x M.2 that won't be using open loop water? Probably at least 33% if they can afford it or pull it out of company expenses (Aorus Xtreme production lines would likely ramp up before the September R9 3950X launch). Noctua NH-U14S TR4 and Coolermaster Wraithripper are sold for TR4 after all and that's not even including closed loop coolers. I bet if the Aorus Xtreme starts to slow down in sales , the Aorus marketing planners can have a bundle with the 8TB Aorus PCIE 4.0 NvMe drive (or the 2TB PCIE 4.0 with copper heatsink if they can figure out how to fit it on the existing heatsinks) for slight cost reduction: that's not something any other vendor can do right now (since other than Corsair nobody else really makes PCIE 4.0 speed SSDs currently). In actuality the PCIE 4.0 NvMe drive is using a 28nm Phison E16 controller which is why heat remains a concern (9W of heat) until the next generation uses the E19 on 12nm. Due to use of Toshiba's BiCS4-TLC , endurance and sustained write has yet to be seen: that is the main appeal of a 970 Pro over 970 Evo.

I'm honestly surprised there hasn't been more press coverage on the Xtreme, probably it wasn't a sampled board and stock levels are extremely scarce. I also expect once the Infineon PWM proves its superiority it will trickle down to upper midrange $260-300 boards in the future chipsets as production costs drop, This is especially true when you consider the Aorus Master is $360.


----------



## Bart

A lot of the Gigabyte focus has been on the Master, since it has the same Infineon power delivery at a better price. But that chipset fan though, ugh. Love that Xtreme though, so much sexier. I almost regret not getting that now just because of that silly fan, but I didn't want to spend the extra money.


----------



## dgoc18

I was looking for cheap X570 Aorus Elite fit my budget but I look at VRM info and 16MB rom, I steer this.:thumbsdow

I have MSI X470 with 16MB and GSE-Lite .

I learned something new about VRM and rom size, I am sure you have seen those links below.

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...IVNyMatydkpFA/htmlview?sle=true#gid=639584818 :specool:

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...fiDZnKCjaXyzd1o/htmlview?usp=sharing&sle=true :thumb:


----------



## Nopileus

The VRM on the Elite is very powerful for its price bracket, very similar to the Asrock Taichi at a hundred bucks more. Nothing to worry about there.
Don't let the arbitrary tier rating on that list fool you.

On the BIOS ROM side we at least know that Gigabytes BIOS isn't chock full of pretty pictures like MSIs so i doubt we will run into that same issue any time soon.


----------



## Jimini

GBT-MatthewH said:


> Jimini said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was wondering if anyone has run into problems with USB on this motherboard?
> 
> 
> 
> What BIOS version? If you had trouble booting the first time it may have gone back to BIOS F1. If so get up to speed with the latest and try again.
Click to expand...

Thanks that did fix it, but I’m beginning to think I have a dud, XMP causes instability even though the RAM is on the list of compatible ones on the gigabyte site (I haven’t yet manually set voltage as has been suggested on this thread though), then after disabling XMP and installing the nvidia driver and some gigabyte drivers, Windows went into a reboot loop and refuses to start up. Beginning to regret straying from ASUS.


----------



## Buris

Jimini said:


> Thanks that did fix it, but I’m beginning to think I have a dud, XMP causes instability even though the RAM is on the list of compatible ones on the gigabyte site (I haven’t yet manually set voltage as has been suggested on this thread though), then after disabling XMP and installing the nvidia driver and some gigabyte drivers, Windows went into a reboot loop and refuses to start up. Beginning to regret straying from ASUS.


try increasing CAS latency by 1


----------



## Jimini

Buris said:


> Jimini said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks that did fix it, but Iâ€™️m beginning to think I have a dud, XMP causes instability even though the RAM is on the list of compatible ones on the gigabyte site (I havenâ€™️t yet manually set voltage as has been suggested on this thread though), then after disabling XMP and installing the nvidia driver and some gigabyte drivers, Windows went into a reboot loop and refuses to start up. Beginning to regret straying from ASUS.
> 
> 
> 
> try increasing CAS latency by 1 /forum/images/smilies/smile.gif
Click to expand...

Thanks I’ll give that a try when I get my new board. I have a reproducible blue screen now as soon as I start gigabytes ‘app center’ (without XMP), so I’m pretty sure this motherboard is simply bad.


----------



## Moparman

Well it's the 13th and still no Cpu


----------



## EpiDx

*Flare X 3200 cl14 bdie ocing on Aorus Elite*

Still cannot get any good OC on my ram. Even using the safe settings on dram calculator. Getting super annoyed. Paid a hefty price increase for bdie. Could have got 32gb cl16 for what i paid for these.

Taiphoon
https://imgur.com/5jPvRhE

cpu-z(wont post @34 multiplier, highest i can go, set xmp profile, upped voltage to 1.45, and upped multi till it wouldnt post)
https://imgur.com/KLJqjjM

dram calc SAFE settings to get 3600(wont post with these settings)
https://imgur.com/Mpbd70x

What the hell am I doing wrong? Is this not good memory? If not I will just return them and get a 32gb 3600 kit


----------



## Moparman

EpiDx said:


> Still cannot get any good OC on my ram. Even using the safe settings on dram calculator. Getting super annoyed. Paid a hefty price increase for bdie. Could have got 32gb cl16 for what i paid for these.
> 
> Taiphoon
> https://imgur.com/5jPvRhE
> 
> cpu-z(wont post @34 multiplier, highest i can go, set xmp profile, upped voltage to 1.45, and upped multi till it wouldnt post)
> https://imgur.com/KLJqjjM
> 
> dram calc SAFE settings to get 3600(wont post with these settings)
> https://imgur.com/Mpbd70x
> 
> What the hell am I doing wrong? Is this not good memory? If not I will just return them and get a 32gb 3600 kit



Try a manual OC not using the Dram calc. I see lots of people doing over 3800 easy with no issue


----------



## EpiDx

Moparman said:


> Try a manual OC not using the Dram calc. I see lots of people doing over 3800 easy with no issue


All I am wanting is [email protected], where can i find the timings for that?


----------



## Moparman

EpiDx said:


> All I am wanting is [email protected], where can i find the timings for that?


if you have a Bdie kit. Set them to 3600 and try 16-16-16-36- 1 or 2 T and leave the rest on auto for now.


----------



## Heuchler

Aenra said:


> Since someone posted a ""review"" video of the Aorus Xtreme..
> (and no offense to the poster, comment would have been the same no matter the source)
> 
> Please be careful with what you post please, especially if it's a ""review""; meaning that if you _have_ watched something before you link it here, make the extra effort and point out the inconsistencies, errors, etc; don't just paste vids.
> 99% of the sites out there spread the wrong information around, we don't need to do that as well.
> When someone loads Prime to test an X570 mobo's chipset's temps ... need i say more? No
> 
> It's an excellent board, that has thus far not being graced with an excellent review; a very common phenomenon. Unofrtunately.



this has subtitles and you can use auto translate 

Result 11min mark - 55.4°C average with 57.3°C max (chipset)

torture testing the passive cooling capacity using Ryzen 9 3900X with Prime95 w/AVX while playing The Witcher 3

PC Games Hardware (PCGH) has been around a long time and one of the few PC magazines that is still in-print (not just a digital presence) - https://www.pcgameshardware.de/


Aorus Xtreme has everything heatpiped together backplate, VRM heatsinks, x570 chipset (I might be wrong about that if so please correct me).
So Prime95 stress testing while having a game load in the foreground is a valid test to me.



https://www.youtube.com/watch?time_continue=8&v=KCMdu5ERZoA


----------



## Aenra

Heuchler said:


> torture testing the passive cooling capacity using Ryzen 9 3900X with Prime95 w/AVX while playing The Witcher 3


Lacking comprehension is fine; they do too; which is also fine sadly, as that's what Youtubers are in their vast majority; just like every other random Joe, only with free toys.
The problem lies, again, when lacking understanding, we add our voice to that of others, until in the end a falsehood passes for truth. Not a novel concept, now is it. 
Worse still when, rather than verifying, we insist on being correct because other millennials with free toys said so.

You want to test how hot this chipset gets, you put on a couple of gen4 NVMes, in the chipset controlled NVMe slots; you put one or two HDDs in the chipset controlled SATA ports; and while you're simulating some semi-intensive workload on them all (semi because we're after realistic stuff, not synthetic benchmarks), you simultaneously make sure your internet bandwidth is capped or near enough; if/when being also controlled by the chipset (see dual jacks). Again, simultaneously.
THAT is how you test THIS chipset, for TEMPS.
(do you even know what Prime does? Really, really does? Are you sure you do..?)

Unless again you're one of those people getting free toys and thinking freedom of speech = right to pass around whatever misinformation you like. Because "Youtuber".
('you' and 'we' figuratively)


----------



## HeliXpc

With the F5G bios with a 3900X, PBO breaks with memory overclock, PBO works....Bios is very BETA, need more time for the platform to mature, anyone else having this? also how do I keep memory at 3733 at 1:1, 3733 on this board goes 1:2, isnt it supposed to be 1:1 up to 3733? Thanks my cpu max all core is 4.25 at 1.35V, 4.3 needs 1.41-43V temps creep into 89-92


----------



## EpiDx

Moparman said:


> if you have a Bdie kit. Set them to 3600 and try 16-16-16-36- 1 or 2 T and leave the rest on auto for now.


Cant get to post after I bump to 33 multi on 1t or 2t. Is there other voltages I need to increase besides the dram to 1.45? in the 101 guide he mentions 3 voltages, I only see 1 that is worded the same, the dram voltage, so I havent increased the other voltages he mentions in his guide. Is this the issue? If so where the hell is the "CPU VCCIO Voltage" and "CPU System Agent Voltage" in this bios?

https://www.overclockers.com/forums/showthread.php/785102-DDR4-RAM-overclocking-101-guide


----------



## EpiDx

HeliXpc said:


> With the F5G bios with a 3900X, PBO breaks with memory overclock, PBO works....Bios is very BETA, need more time for the platform to mature, anyone else having this? also how do I keep memory at 3733 at 1:1, 3733 on this board goes 1:2, isnt it supposed to be 1:1 up to 3733? Thanks my cpu max all core is 4.25 at 1.35V, 4.3 needs 1.41-43V temps creep into 89-92


I have my 3900x @4.3 all cores @1.325v. Im using ryzen master to oc tho, not the bios. 80-85c in bench


----------



## Maracus

dgoc18 said:


> I was looking for cheap X570 Aorus Elite fit my budget but I look at VRM info and 16MB rom, I steer this.:thumbsdow
> 
> I have MSI X470 with 16MB and GSE-Lite .
> 
> I learned something new about VRM and rom size, I am sure you have seen those links below.
> 
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...IVNyMatydkpFA/htmlview?sle=true#gid=639584818 :specool:
> 
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...fiDZnKCjaXyzd1o/htmlview?usp=sharing&sle=true :thumb:


Who cares what ROM size is they don't support 1st gen Ryzen so there is more space on the ROM to support 2nd and 3rd gen. Also the VRM on x570 Aorus Elite is absolutely fine.


----------



## HeliXpc

EpiDx said:


> I have my 3900x @4.3 all cores @1.325v. Im using ryzen master to oc tho, not the bios. 80-85c in bench


can you post a screen shot of your settings inside ryzen master please?


----------



## EpiDx

HeliXpc said:


> can you post a screen shot of your settings inside ryzen master please?


https://imgur.com/JHjmICU


----------



## HeliXpc

EpiDx said:


> https://imgur.com/JHjmICU


Thank you, did you adjust any other voltages, like SOC?


----------



## EpiDx

HeliXpc said:


> Thank you, did you adjust any other voltages, like SOC?


nope, have mine since release day like that, i never turn pc off, so i would say its stable, zero crashes


----------



## HeliXpc

EpiDx said:


> nope, have mine since release day like that, i never turn pc off, so i would say its stable, zero crashes


which Bios are you using?


----------



## mickeykool

Not sure if anyone else post this but i noticed in while in the bios screen when u press enter it will "enter twice." I have tried a different keyboard and same thing. Is this a known bug?


----------



## Heuchler

Aenra said:


> Lacking comprehension is fine; they do too; which is also fine sadly, as that's what Youtubers are in their vast majority; just like every other random Joe, only with free toys.
> The problem lies, again, when lacking understanding, we add our voice to that of others, until in the end a falsehood passes for truth. Not a novel concept, now is it.
> Worse still when, rather than verifying, we insist on being correct because other millennials with free toys said so.
> 
> You want to test how hot this chipset gets, you put on a couple of gen4 NVMes, in the chipset controlled NVMe slots; you put one or two HDDs in the chipset controlled SATA ports; and while you're simulating some semi-intensive workload on them all (semi because we're after realistic stuff, not synthetic benchmarks), you simultaneously make sure your internet bandwidth is capped or near enough; if/when being also controlled by the chipset (see dual jacks). Again, simultaneously.
> THAT is how you test THIS chipset, for TEMPS.
> (do you even know what Prime does? Really, really does? Are you sure you do..?)
> 
> Unless again you're one of those people getting free toys and thinking freedom of speech = right to pass around whatever misinformation you like. Because "Youtuber".
> ('you' and 'we' figuratively)



So, Prime95 won't put a thermal load on the x570 chipset on Aorus Xtreme because is somehow thermally knows to decouple itself from the heatpipes somehow. Good to know. 
The X570 Aorus Xtreme is a over-engineered giant heatsink that could be used as art. See that would be an example of a fanboi post. Have you looked at the chipset temps of the competitions lineup.

BTW i take it back about what I said about your HR-55 as the HR-05 SLI/IFX is just fine.


der8auer's initial tests show that using PCIe 4.0 peripherals under stress doesn't make much of a difference to power consumption on X570 0.4W higher on NVMe Gen 4 than Gen 3 [both idle and load]
More testing is definitely need. Multiple NVMe Gen 4 drives configurations testing would be nice. der8auer thinks the X570 Aorus Xtreme chipset cooling is nice [end of the video]. 


SSD under load (running CrystalDiskMark for 15 minuets) using CH VIII and Corsair MP600 (3rd slot - chipset)

X570 Power Consumption Measured [English]





original der8auer video in German







[Summary of the video]
You can see that the X570 power consumption starts from a much higher base, idling at 7.35W with no NVMe drive attached. The yellow highlighted bars show max power usage der8auer observed with various combinations of NVMe Gen 3 and SATA drives, and one included a PCI graphics card running the FurMark benchmark too. Finally the bottom two results, in red, show power consumption when there is a Corsair NVMe gen 4 SSD attached, and in/active. Der8auer is surprised by how little difference there is between NVMe Gen 3 and 4 under load in terms of power consumption

https://hexus.net/tech/news/mainboard/132515-der8auer-examines-amd-x570-chipset-power-consumption/


----------



## Billy McDowell

I have my aorus xtreme in raid 0 with 2 2tb gigabyte pcie 4.0 but im running into bandwidth issues sharing my video card with my m.2 slot due my ps being to short ill have updated speeds tom but right now i am getting 3500 - 5800 read / 6000 write.


----------



## Dhoulmagus

Isn't there supposed to be an Aorus Elite Wifi or does Anandtech have me waiting for something not real?

https://www.anandtech.com/show/14161/the-amd-x570-motherboard-overview/28

I only need bluetooth so I could just as easily grab the Elite and a usb bluetooth dongle if need be.


----------



## Heuchler

Serious_Don said:


> Isn't there supposed to be an Aorus Elite Wifi or does Anandtech have me waiting for something not real?
> 
> https://www.anandtech.com/show/14161/the-amd-x570-motherboard-overview/28
> 
> I only need bluetooth so I could just as easily grab the Elite and a usb bluetooth dongle if need be.



I think X570 Auros Pro WIFI and X570 I Auros Pro WIFIi (ITX)
https://www.aorus.com/product-list.php?t=53


----------



## biker1284

I picked up an Aorus Elite. Saw a lot of good reviews but then found out it's a 4 layer pcb. Anyone foresee this as an issue for performance or overclocking?


----------



## Dhoulmagus

Heuchler said:


> I think X570 Auros Pro WIFI and X570 I Auros Pro WIFIi (ITX)
> https://www.aorus.com/product-list.php?t=53


Ah so Anand had me confused waiting for them to stock a board that doesn't exist..



> The GIGABYTE X570 Aorus Elite has an MSRP of $199, while the Wi-FI 6 enabled version comes in with an MSRP of $209; that's $10 extra for the same board with an Intel AX200 802.11ax wireless interface.


Is there anything that makes the Pro stand out over the elite? Only difference I see is the IR power stage on the VRM, but I think the VRM on the elite is looking way more than adequate for any CPU for the budget conscious. I'll probably just grab the elite and a usb bluetooth adapter..


----------



## EpiDx

HeliXpc said:


> which Bios are you using?


1.0.0.3ab
theres been 2 versions of this even though theres only 1 on the website. I used both. If i recall release dates was 7/5 and 7/12, f4e/f4g. Note sure why the 7/5 was removed entirely from site, but both worked.


----------



## biker1284

Serious_Don said:


> Is there anything that makes the Pro stand out over the elite? Only difference I see is the IR power stage on the VRM, but I think the VRM on the elite is looking way more than adequate for any CPU for the budget conscious. I'll probably just grab the elite and a usb bluetooth adapter..


Better PCB but I'm not sure of the impact of this? I actually like the fan placement over the chipset on the elite better, seems like it'd be less blocked by a large graphics card.


----------



## Dhoulmagus

biker1284 said:


> Better PCB but I'm not sure of the impact of this? I actually like the fan placement over the chipset on the elite better, seems like it'd be less blocked by a large graphics card.


Hmm I doubt the PCB would bug me, I'm guessing it's probably 4 layer vs 6 layer? If you're slapping it in a case and not putting an excessive amount of tension on it I doubt it's going to matter at all ever. You're right about that fan placement too, it would be very close to a GPU.

Pricewise I think the pick of the litter for me will still be the elite.


----------



## AlphaC

MSI uses 4 layer even on their $260 Pro Carbon so it's not a big deal unless you're going for memory records or something.


Main changes from Aorus Pro are:
* 6 layer PCB on Aorus Pro
* Dual BIOS chips on Aorus Pro
* ALC1200 audio codec vs ALC1220 on the Pro, with WIMA caps retained miraculously
* Better VRM heatsink with heatpipe and fin stack ---> heatpiped heatsinks cost money
* IR PWM + IR powerstages ---> IR powerstages cost about 2x -3x so that's most of the cost savings
* USB-C 3.1 gen 2 at rear (if you have a USB-A to USB-C cable then maybe you don't care about this) ... USB-C 3.1 gen2 front panel connector is retained if you need it
* SuperIO chip has to support the extra fan headers
* two EC temp headers (temperature sensor that can be remotely mounted off the board)
* PCIE metal bracing on 2nd PCIE slot
* extra M.2 heatsink
* Generally useless added 4 pin CPU power connector


-----


Also a video of older F5e Aorus Master BIOS from Korea:


----------



## Streetdragon

Stupid question: When i set up a raid 0 on my master and update the bios, is the raid than dead? Do i have to make a backup of the raid first and then format and recreate the raid with the new bios?


----------



## shadowxaero

Streetdragon said:


> Stupid question: When i set up a raid 0 on my master and update the bios, is the raid than dead? Do i have to make a backup of the raid first and then format and recreate the raid with the new bios?


Not a stupid question at all. Your raid array will survive BIOS updates and you can even transfer your array to other AMD motherboards if you want. When you update your bios just re-enable raid.

Do note if your raid away and boot drive are separated (for example I have a striped array set up for storage and my OS is on a NVMe drive separate from me array) and you update your bios and boot into windows without first re-enabled raid, when you go to re-enable it you will blue screen with "boot drive inaccessible" errors. To fix this restart into safe mode, before booting into safe mode go into bios and enable raid, let windows boot into safe mode. Login and you should see you array, restart and everything should be working correctly.

TL: DR just make sure you don't forget to re-enable raid after your bios updates lol.


----------



## bigcid10

I have a aorus ultra and I have mine set in the bios at [email protected]
I was wondering if there was a way to get the cpu to downclock when not under a load
as of right now it stays at 4.25 no matter the load
I've been in the Intel game too long and forgot the AMD ways,lol
I still haven figured out the different terminology yet .


----------



## Admixues

any news on the BIOS fix for Destiny 2?


----------



## GBT-MatthewH

Admixues said:


> any news on the BIOS fix for Destiny 2?


Early next week.


----------



## drucejnr

GBT-MatthewH said:


> Early next week.


Damn  Guess I've got another week of grinding out weeklies on my HTPC


----------



## King4x4

Gonna be joining this club soonish, Gigabyte x570 Aorus Ultra should be passing customs tomorrow.

And the hunt for a 3900x is still ongoing.

Fast question, I got 2x1080ti will the Gigabyte Aorus SLI 1-slot spacing work on it or not?


----------



## rjeftw

Now that I have had my X570 Master and 3900X for a few days; I have a couple of questions mainly PBO behavior since that's all I have bothered to test as of now.

Any Ram/infinity clock under 3600mhz, I see boosts of up to 4.3 -4.55ghz on various cores (only tested 3200/3533 with 1600/1767 infinity clock). When I 3600/3733mhz with 1800/1867 Infinity Clock the cpu only seems to boost to a max of 4.25ghz; but seems to mostly maintain it on all of the cores. Now I am somewhat confused by all of this... PBO is an interesting beast. Coming from 8700K (5.2ghz)/9900K (5.1ghz) this is just far different; my last real run with Ryzen was a 1700 at launch.

Now, games play well on this CPU minus BFV which seems to have quite a few hiccups while playing. Just grasping for some info is all; most of my changes were only toward power limits in the PBO settings while I left most things on auto since I feel rather lost with settings right now.


----------



## kamil234

GBT-MatthewH said:


> Early next week.


 @GBT-MatthewH .. all my downclock, downvolt, boost problems were *magically* solved after i installed a AIO, instead of the stock cooler... 
The CPU now downclocks, downvolts, and boosts properly (up to 4.5ghz) .. as a added bonus it doesnt sound like a jet trying to take off, and the temperatures are much better 


EDIT: Spoke too soon, my ram was set to auto with XMP ... it looks like if you clock the RAM manually (i have it running at 3600MHZ CL14, the CPU doesnt downvolt, or downclock properly..()


----------



## Admixues

rjeftw said:


> Now that I have had my X570 Master and 3900X for a few days; I have a couple of questions mainly PBO behavior since that's all I have bothered to test as of now.
> 
> 
> Any Ram/infinity clock under 3600mhz, I see boosts of up to 4.3 -4.55ghz on various cores (only tested 3200/3533 with 1600/1767 infinity clock). When I 3600/3733mhz with 1800/1867 Infinity Clock the cpu only seems to boost to a max of 4.25ghz; but seems to mostly maintain it on all of the cores. Now I am somewhat confused by all of this... PBO is an interesting beast. Coming from 8700K (5.2ghz)/9900K (5.1ghz) this is just far different; my last real run with Ryzen was a 1700 at launch.
> 
> Now, games play well on this CPU minus BFV which seems to have quite a few hiccups while playing. Just grasping for some info is all; most of my changes were only toward power limits in the PBO settings while I left most things on auto since I feel rather lost with settings right now.


I'd say it's probably a bug in the AGESA code and not the BIOS, Because past 3600 is when FCLK isn't 1:1 with the memory clock.


----------



## AlphaC

In case anyone was wondering, the PCIE 4.0 Aorus NvME drive does fit on the ITx board with the chipset fan heatsink


----------



## Grin

“PBO is an interesting beast.”

I recently bought Xtreme, updated bios to 3e and couldn’t find any PBO settings for 2700x (awaiting 3950x)


----------



## Billy McDowell

Could someone upload a overclocking video of what there settings are with an aorus xtreme and a 3900x. I have mine running 4.3ghz on all cores but i would like to see how others are having theirs as well since i am learning still.


----------



## GBT-MatthewH

kamil234 said:


> @GBT-MatthewH .. all my downclock, downvolt, boost problems were *magically* solved after i installed a AIO, instead of the stock cooler...
> The CPU now downclocks, downvolts, and boosts properly (up to 4.5ghz) .. as a added bonus it doesnt sound like a jet trying to take off, and the temperatures are much better
> 
> 
> EDIT: Spoke too soon, my ram was set to auto with XMP ... it looks like if you clock the RAM manually (i have it running at 3600MHZ CL14, the CPU doesnt downvolt, or downclock properly..()


I will check. I would assume if it downclocks on XMP it should with manual settings as well, but let me see what our team says.

I assume this is with IF 1:1 set @ 1800, yes?

Edit: Can you tell me the settings you change for manual, the kit of memory, CPU, BIOS version, and board. Thanks!


----------



## OCmember

What kind of aftermarket heatsinks work on AM4? I have an old Megahalems that I'm still using on my X58 rig, will that work?


----------



## Nighthog

Will be getting the *Gigabyte X570 AORUS XTREME* after all with some issues with not getting delivery of some other parts I had tried to get earlier had to cancel those and try elsewhere and went with this overkill out of anger as it was in stock at least.

Will be pairing it with a Ryzen 7 3800X and putting it down under water with and try some 4x8Gb Micron E-die on it. Hope it works out and I really do hope the 3800X are better bin than the 3700X are.


----------



## Bart

GBT-MatthewH: is there a recommended method of voltage monitoring on these X570 boards? My CPU seems to be getting loads of volts, even after loading optimized defaults in the BIOS. I'm seeing spikes over 1.5v on the Aorus Master with a 3900X.


----------



## kamil234

GBT-MatthewH said:


> I will check. I would assume if it downclocks on XMP it should with manual settings as well, but let me see what our team says.
> 
> I assume this is with IF 1:1 set @ 1800, yes?
> 
> Edit: Can you tell me the settings you change for manual, the kit of memory, CPU, BIOS version, and board. Thanks!


 @GBT-MatthewH

Do you want me to send you any log files? If not here you go:

CPU : 3900X
Cooler: AIO EVGA 280mm CLC
Memory kit: G.SKILL Ripjaws V Series 16GB (2X8GB) Model F4-3200C14D-16GVK
BIOS Version: F4f 
Board: AORUS Elite

Setting im changing:

XMP: From "disable" to "Profile1"
DRAM Multipler: from 32.00 to 36.00 (3600mhz)
DRAM voltage: from 1.35v -> 1.45v
Geardown mode: Enabled
Command rate: 1T

Following memory presets: (from DRAM Calcluator)










Everything else auto/normal/stock (not changed) .. So IF should be 'auto' but i can confirm via software its 1:1 (1800mhz)

Im checking the clocks and voltages with CPU-Z, AIDA64, or HWInfo64


----------



## Heuchler

AlphaC said:


> In case anyone was wondering, the PCIE 4.0 Aorus NvME drive does fit on the ITx board with the chipset fan heatsink
> 
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lIsv-Efv_Hs


Very good video. Pretty nutty times when a ITX board has a better VRM than most full size ATX boards. Wendell also noted that a Aorus Master review will be coming out soon.


"We tested the Gigabyte Aorus Master (A+) and the Taichi X570 for launch. We will have full reviews of those up in the next few days"
https://www.level1techs.com/article/ryzen-3000-navi-megathread




"My experience with the 3900x was somewhat different. For the 3900X, which is a beastly 12-core chip, I was finally able to achieve 4.5ghz all-core overclock stable (even for AVX workloads!) at 1.45v with a manual overclock and a lot of fiddling. PBO, Ryzen Master and UEFI settings to enable Overclocking in Precision Boost Overdrive + Auto Overclock didn’t really do quite as well, but I would occasionally see clocks of about 4.55ghz from the 3900X with everything opened up and PBO enabled"


----------



## AlphaC

OCmember said:


> What kind of aftermarket heatsinks work on AM4? I have an old Megahalems that I'm still using on my X58 rig, will that work?


 Some of the top $50-60ish picks are the 6 heatpipe coolers such as Scythe Mugen 5 rev B , Thermalright ARO-M14G (aka Thermalright Macho) , and Noctua NH-U14S (built after 2019).

I don't know if Megahelems has a bracket for AM4 , I doubt it. Thermalright and Scythe did release brackets.

For older scythe coolers: http://www.scythe-eu.com/no_cache/e...tibility-and-announces-am4-mounting-kits.html

http://thermalright.com/2017/02/21/thermalright-amd-am4-cpu-mount-upgrade/
_"coolers manufactured after January 1, 2017 come with upgraded AM4 mounting kits." 
_


https://noctua.at/en/noctua-cpu-coolers-now-include-am4-mounting-at-no-extra-cost
_"*N*__*octua today announced that all of its current multi-socket desktop CPU coolers, such as the popular NH-D15, NH-U14S and NH-U12S, now also include installation hardware for the AM4 socket of AMD’s Ryzen processors. Although Noctua introduced its dedicated SE-AM4 models in early 2017 and has provided free-of-charge upgrade kits ever since the launch of the AM4 platform, the updates of the existing multi-socket models now allow customers to install them on all current mainstream sockets without ordering extra mounting kits. As suggested retail prices remain unchanged, the updates come at no extra cost to the customers."*
_


----------



## gogx

Same for me on the Elite, when i set xmp 3600cl16 the cpu doesnt boost anny more and the temps are like 10c higher. Without it boosts like it should and doesnd go past 65c


----------



## shadowxaero

rjeftw said:


> Now that I have had my X570 Master and 3900X for a few days; I have a couple of questions mainly PBO behavior since that's all I have bothered to test as of now.
> 
> Any Ram/infinity clock under 3600mhz, I see boosts of up to 4.3 -4.55ghz on various cores (only tested 3200/3533 with 1600/1767 infinity clock). When I 3600/3733mhz with 1800/1867 Infinity Clock the cpu only seems to boost to a max of 4.25ghz; but seems to mostly maintain it on all of the cores. Now I am somewhat confused by all of this... PBO is an interesting beast. Coming from 8700K (5.2ghz)/9900K (5.1ghz) this is just far different; my last real run with Ryzen was a 1700 at launch.
> 
> Now, games play well on this CPU minus BFV which seems to have quite a few hiccups while playing. Just grasping for some info is all; most of my changes were only toward power limits in the PBO settings while I left most things on auto since I feel rather lost with settings right now.


I can confirm the same. I had this issue on my Aorus Master and I am still having it on the Extreme.


----------



## GBT-MatthewH

Bart said:


> GBT-MatthewH: is there a recommended method of voltage monitoring on these X570 boards? My CPU seems to be getting loads of volts, even after loading optimized defaults in the BIOS. I'm seeing spikes over 1.5v on the Aorus Master with a 3900X.


According to AMD you should use Ryzen Master or CPU-Z until they figure out what's going on.


----------



## GBT-MatthewH

shadowxaero said:


> I can confirm the same. I had this issue on my Aorus Master and I am still having it on the Extreme.





Spoiler










 This video should explain alot. For now I would recommend you just keep PBO off as there is no gain and possibly higher power consumption (True for all X570, not GIGABYTE specific).


----------



## kittinzaa

Anyone having problem with ram overclocking with Gig X570?
If I oc ram even a little bit outside of XMP value(like 3200 to 3400) and turn off pc and unplug the next boot will take very long and boot into bios reset(this happen everytime if I touch the ram settings)
but the settings will work fine if just reset but not power off working fine all day pass memtest but if the poweroff bios will boot into reset.

Already saw some people on OCUK having this same issue
https://forums.overclockers.co.uk/threads/gigabyte-x570-aorus-pro-bios-resetting.18859692/


----------



## Nopileus

kittinzaa said:


> Anyone having problem with ram overclocking with Gig X570?
> If I oc ram even a little bit outside of XMP value(like 3200 to 3400) and turn off pc and unplug the next boot will take very and boot into bios reset(this happen everytime if I touch the ram settings)
> but the settings will work fine if just reset but not power off working fine all day pass memtest but if the poweroff bios will boot into reset.
> 
> Already saw some people on OCUK having this same issue
> https://forums.overclockers.co.uk/threads/gigabyte-x570-aorus-pro-bios-resetting.18859692/


Sounds like you are physically turning off the power to the PSU? 
In that case it will initiate memory training on the next startup, i'm guessing your chosen timings just don't consistently pass memory training.

Also make sure your memory voltage is actually set, just chosing XMP doesn't seem to apply voltage (usually 1.35v for XMP).

I've gotten my Crucial 3000mhz CL15 kit up to 3600 CL16 with relative ease, though sadly it doesn't seem like i can push this kit any further.


----------



## kittinzaa

Nopileus said:


> Sounds like you are physically turning off the power to the PSU?
> In that case it will initiate memory training on the next startup, i'm guessing your chosen timings just don't consistently pass memory training.
> 
> Also make sure your memory voltage is actually set, just chosing XMP doesn't seem to apply voltage (usually 1.35v for XMP).
> 
> I've gotten my Crucial 3000mhz CL15 kit up to 3600 CL16 with relative ease, though sadly it doesn't seem like i can push this kit any further.


not sure what are you talking about I could boot and even run memtest for a couple hour use like normal without any error .
If I turn off pc but power still feed to the board it will still remember the settings and could boot into oced memory.
the problems only happen on cold boot when the mainboard is completely turn off

not sure how memory training is work on this chipset but I have been overclock since forever never saw somethings like this the syntom is almost like when CMOS battery is runout so it lost the setting if power out.


----------



## Nopileus

What you are describing is definitely the behavior you get when memory training fails. 
The screen stays black, the fans will ramp up for 30-60 seconds and then it will start into the bios reset screen.

This is the expected behavior of Gigabytes BIOS after it fails to POST a few times.

We've had a few guys in this thread with memory issues because the memory voltage was still at its default of 1.20v, so i suggest checking that.
Also make sure the memory is in slots A2 and B2.


----------



## kittinzaa

Nopileus said:


> What you are describing is definitely the behavior you get when memory training fails.
> The screen stays black, the fans will ramp up for 30-60 seconds and then it will start into the bios reset screen.
> 
> This is the expected behavior of Gigabytes BIOS after it fails to POST a few times.
> 
> We've had a few guys in this thread with memory issues because the memory voltage was still at its default of 1.20v, so i suggest checking that.
> Also make sure the memory is in slots A2 and B2.


yup the symtops is just like what you said 
but still I dont understand why the first time I oc and click save and reboot it could boot into that settings or as many times as I want
until cold boot it will not remember the settings


----------



## Nighthog

There are various issues with cold booting with regard to MEM OC on Ryzen I've noted. Even Gen1 and B350/X470. It's usually board specific in how it shows in various ways with the same cpu sample.

It looks like the IMC likes it better warm rather than cold and that causes issues. Characteristics change after a cold start to having it run hot under stress for a long while. Usually settling to be more "stable" hot but then on a cold boot causing a whole lot of chaos the next day or hours later shut down to cool down.
So you can't run on the edge like you would like for warm/cold situations as one might be stable in one but unstable in the other which usually shows with boot issues.
You can try various settings to mitigate the issue but sometimes you have to give up on trying at times or you become utterly mad from trying.


----------



## kittinzaa

Nighthog said:


> There are various issues with cold booting with regard to MEM OC on Ryzen I've noted. Even Gen1 and B350/X470. It's usually board specific in how it shows in various ways with the same cpu sample.
> 
> It looks like the IMC likes it better warm rather than cold and that causes issues. Characteristics change after a cold start to having it run hot under stress for a long while. Usually settling to be more "stable" hot but then on a cold boot causing a whole lot of chaos the next day or hours later shut down to cool down.
> So you can't run on the edge like you would like for warm/cold situations as one might be stable in one but unstable in the other which usually shows with boot issues.
> You can try various settings to mitigate the issue but sometimes you have to give up on trying at times or you become utterly mad from trying.


I'm serching "ryzen oc ram cold boot" and what you said seem to be true many people seem to experience this even on the previous gen.
I decided to go with XMP 3200 too much headache and seem to be a waste of time also a bit disappoint coming from Intel.

I belive and sure I didn't set anythings wrong it just not cold boot that is.


----------



## shadowxaero

GBT-MatthewH said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> PBO Tested by GN
> 
> 
> This video should explain alot. For now I would recommend you just keep PBO off as there is no gain and possibly higher power consumption (True for all X570, not GIGABYTE specific).


My issue is present regardless of whether or not PBO is enabled or disabled. If I OC my RAM any higher than 3566 or the Infinity Fabric higher than 1767 the CPU gets stuck in the 4.25ish GHz range. It doesn't downclock or boost when this happens.


----------



## Midian

Nighthog said:


> Will be getting the *Gigabyte X570 AORUS XTREME* after all with some issues with not getting delivery of some other parts I had tried to get earlier had to cancel those and try elsewhere and went with this overkill out of anger as it was in stock at least.
> 
> Will be pairing it with a Ryzen 7 3800X and putting it down under water with and try some 4x8Gb Micron E-die on it. Hope it works out and I really do hope the 3800X are better bin than the 3700X are.


Ah you got the other one from Inet.se? I had mine ordered from Komplett.se but they wanted 500:- extra and did not have it in stock so like you I cancelled it and got one from Inet instead.


----------



## Mech0z

Anyone with Elite that can tell how good/bad the Realtek® ALC1200 codec is sounding on this board? From what I understand there is quite a big difference between ALC1220 and ALC1200


----------



## GSDragoon

shadowxaero said:


> I can confirm the same. I had this issue on my Aorus Master and I am still having it on the Extreme.





shadowxaero said:


> My issue is present regardless of whether or not PBO is enabled or disabled. If I OC my RAM any higher than 3566 or the Infinity Fabric higher than 1767 the CPU gets stuck in the 4.25ish GHz range. It doesn't downclock or boost when this happens.



I'm running into the same thing. 3900X, Master, F5g BIOS with F4-3600C17-16GTZ memory. 3532 is running better than 3600.



I'm also seeing weird behavior where it's not able to set CL 17 on the memory. I set memory voltage to 1.35 and XMP profile enabled. It detects CL 17 from the SPD. Auto and manually setting it to 17 actually runs CL18. If I set it to 16, it runs as 16.


----------



## smithkt

Nopileus said:


> What you are describing is definitely the behavior you get when memory training fails.
> The screen stays black, the fans will ramp up for 30-60 seconds and then it will start into the bios reset screen.
> 
> This is the expected behavior of Gigabytes BIOS after it fails to POST a few times.
> 
> We've had a few guys in this thread with memory issues because the memory voltage was still at its default of 1.20v, so i suggest checking that.
> Also make sure the memory is in slots A2 and B2.


Yep, this is exactly what was happening on my Aorus Elite. Selecting the XMP profile does not set the voltage. I had to manually set the voltage to 1.35 to use my kit and the XMP profile. I have not tried pushing it any further.


----------



## shadowxaero

GSDragoon said:


> I'm running into the same thing. 3900X, Master, F5g BIOS with F4-3600C17-16GTZ memory. 3532 is running better than 3600.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm also seeing weird behavior where it's not able to set CL 17 on the memory. I set memory voltage to 1.35 and XMP profile enabled. It detects CL 17 from the SPD. Auto and manually setting it to 17 actually runs CL18. If I set it to 16, it runs as 16.


This happens to me as well haha. When ever I try to run an odd CAS it sets the to even number above. So CAS 13 runs at 14, CAS 15 runs at 16 CAS 17 runs at 18. Having Geardown enabled is SUPPOSED to allow you to run at odd times but it doesn't.
@GBT-MatthewH 

Have you heard of any other reports outside of the 5 or 6 people on this forum of the 3900x no longer boosting or downclocking when set to RAM and Fabric clocks of 3600/1800 and above? At this point it has to be some kind of bug as I can repeat the issue very easily. Maybe I can make a video or something showing you exactly what is happening? Again this occurs whether or not PBO is enabled.


----------



## biker1284

I've got a Pro that's doing similar. Can't select odd CAS. Will stick at 16 if I select 15. 

I seem to be at 4.2ghz more with 3600 settings on a 3700x.


----------



## magnafides

shadowxaero said:


> This happens to me as well haha. When ever I try to run an odd CAS it sets the to even number above. So CAS 13 runs at 14, CAS 15 runs at 16 CAS 17 runs at 18. Having Geardown enabled is SUPPOSED to allow you to run at odd times but it doesn't.


I could be wrong but isn't it the opposite? I thought that disabling GearDown would allow you to run at odd CAS timings...


----------



## LiquidHaus

Billy McDowell said:


> Could someone upload a overclocking video of what there settings are with an aorus xtreme and a 3900x. I have mine running 4.3ghz on all cores but i would like to see how others are having theirs as well since i am learning still.





Nighthog said:


> Will be getting the *Gigabyte X570 AORUS XTREME* after all with some issues with not getting delivery of some other parts I had tried to get earlier had to cancel those and try elsewhere and went with this overkill out of anger as it was in stock at least.
> Will be pairing it with a Ryzen 7 3800X and putting it down under water with and try some 4x8Gb Micron E-die on it. Hope it works out and I really do hope the 3800X are better bin than the 3700X are.





shadowxaero said:


> I can confirm the same. I had this issue on my Aorus Master and I am still having it on the Extreme.





Midian said:


> Ah you got the other one from Inet.se? I had mine ordered from Komplett.se but they wanted 500:- extra and did not have it in stock so like you I cancelled it and got one from Inet instead.


Hey guys!

I started a thread for X570 Aorus Xtreme owners, located here: https://www.overclock.net/forum/11-...0-gigabyte-x570-aorus-xtreme-owners-club.html

Anyway, Nighthog I am very interested in your endeavor with the Micron E-die kit.

I'm really having a hard time finding an E-die or B-die kit that is 2x16gb, since these boards are Daisy Chained, it'll be easier to overclock memory with 2 populated dimms rather than 4.

I'm getting really anxious to dive into this stuff with you guys. My 3900X wont get delivered for another two days but I'll be on vacation for two weeks when it gets delivered so i'm kinda going crazy coming to terms with that lol.


----------



## magnafides

LiquidHaus said:


> Hey guys!
> 
> I started a thread for X570 Aorus Xtreme owners, located here: https://www.overclock.net/forum/11-...0-gigabyte-x570-aorus-xtreme-owners-club.html
> 
> Anyway, Nighthog I am very interested in your endeavor with the Micron E-die kit.
> 
> I'm really having a hard time finding an E-die or B-die kit that is 2x16gb, since these boards are Daisy Chained, it'll be easier to overclock memory with 2 populated dimms rather than 4.
> 
> I'm getting really anxious to dive into this stuff with you guys. My 3900X wont get delivered for another two days but I'll be on vacation for two weeks when it gets delivered so i'm kinda going crazy coming to terms with that lol.


This is e-die, correct? Not a great price right now but they've gone on sale a few times recently.
https://www.amazon.com/Ballistix-Single-PC4-24000-288-Pin-Memory/dp/B07MNJHJ2G?th=1

I went with 2x8 and now I'm wondering if I made a mistake, I may add two more sticks down the road -- hopefully 3600/C16 is achievable even with four sticks. (X570 Aorus Elite)


----------



## Nighthog

I will get my cpu and motherboard within 24hours but will probably keep it outside my loop at first until my new WC upgrade parts arrive, should be within 2 days for those. Need to check everything works before I rip out the old motherboard and cpu from the case. I can be impatient and rip it out right away, will have to see.

Rebuilding the WC really usually takes a day it all things work out. I went and ordered a WC kit for memory as well of all things so I hope that helps if I want to run higher voltages. I hope I don't break the kit if/when I put that on them in the end.


----------



## Streetdragon

Sooo i got my cpu.
now i have a big problem with setting up my raid.
I have to set the Raidstuff to ON. OK
Now i cant see any Sata device anymore. BAD
I have 3 TB HDDs. One normal plate and 2 in raid0
How can i first get my nonraid disk to show up in windows WITHOUT formating the disk?
In the bios i MUST wipe the data to create a raid with with one disk. ***?

edit:
No raid settings enabled in the bios:
I see M2,ssd,1 hdd and one 3,65TB plate that i cant use in windows or even format hmmmm

edit2: created the raid over windows


----------



## GBT-MatthewH

shadowxaero said:


> This happens to me as well haha. When ever I try to run an odd CAS it sets the to even number above. So CAS 13 runs at 14, CAS 15 runs at 16 CAS 17 runs at 18. Having Geardown enabled is SUPPOSED to allow you to run at odd times but it doesn't.
> 
> @GBT-MatthewH
> 
> Have you heard of any other reports outside of the 5 or 6 people on this forum of the 3900x no longer boosting or downclocking when set to RAM and Fabric clocks of 3600/1800 and above? At this point it has to be some kind of bug as I can repeat the issue very easily. Maybe I can make a video or something showing you exactly what is happening? Again this occurs whether or not PBO is enabled.


I'll be back in the office this afternoon to test. From what I gather this is what I'm testing:

Xmp not enabling dram voltage. 
Does xmp allow downclock, speed and voltage. 
Can you set odd timings. 

Anything else I missed regarding memory? (not asking individual cases, just the general issues multiple ppl reported.)


----------



## Nopileus

Odd CL Timings work, but you do need to disable GearDownMode which is on by default. This is intended behavior of GDM as far as i'm aware.

From what i'm seeing the CPU cores don't reach their lowest idle power states when memory is as 3600, but do at lower clocks. Someone also made a thread about this on reddit.


----------



## runwiththedevil

LiquidHaus said:


> Hey guys!
> 
> I started a thread for X570 Aorus Xtreme owners, located here: https://www.overclock.net/forum/11-...0-gigabyte-x570-aorus-xtreme-owners-club.html
> 
> Anyway, Nighthog I am very interested in your endeavor with the Micron E-die kit.
> 
> I'm really having a hard time finding an E-die or B-die kit that is 2x16gb, since these boards are Daisy Chained, it'll be easier to overclock memory with 2 populated dimms rather than 4.
> 
> I'm getting really anxious to dive into this stuff with you guys. My 3900X wont get delivered for another two days but I'll be on vacation for two weeks when it gets delivered so i'm kinda going crazy coming to terms with that lol.



I'm worse  I have everything I need to build my new machine right here on my side, except I can't find any mini-ITX X570 Aorus. All the stores that replied back to me have no idea when they'll get stock again.

So cmon Gigabyte, send some more mini-ITX to Europe... please!


----------



## Nighthog

LiquidHaus said:


> Hey guys!
> 
> I started a thread for X570 Aorus Xtreme owners, located here: https://www.overclock.net/forum/11-...0-gigabyte-x570-aorus-xtreme-owners-club.html
> 
> Anyway, Nighthog I am very interested in your endeavor with the Micron E-die kit.
> 
> I'm really having a hard time finding an E-die or B-die kit that is 2x16gb, since these boards are Daisy Chained, it'll be easier to overclock memory with 2 populated dimms rather than 4.


I don't have the best E-die looking at results others have achieved but will do what I can to push it to it's limits on this board. Seems the Crucial Micron E-die kits are getting better CAS latencies than the Kingston kit I have. I need usually much higher tRCDRD than those I've seen around.


----------



## whicker

I know someone mentioned it earlier but I can't seem to resume from sleep with 3900x and x570 master. I disabled realtek lan in bios like the previous post mentioned but I am still having issues. Anyone else having this problem? I usually don't use sleep but summer gets hot in my small PC room.


----------



## Nighthog

whicker said:


> I know someone mentioned it earlier but I can't seem to resume from sleep with 3900x and x570 master. I disabled realtek lan in bios like the previous post mentioned but I am still having issues. Anyone else having this problem? I usually don't use sleep but summer gets hot in my small PC room.


Over on reddit they who have boot trouble on MSI boards with Ryzen 3000 disconnected their reset switch from their boards and this somehow fixed a lot of troubles for many people with non-booting systems. Might be worth a try?


----------



## Billy McDowell

Streetdragon said:


> Sooo i got my cpu.
> now i have a big problem with setting up my raid.
> I have to set the Raidstuff to ON. OK
> Now i cant see any Sata device anymore. BAD
> I have 3 TB HDDs. One normal plate and 2 in raid0
> How can i first get my nonraid disk to show up in windows WITHOUT formating the disk?
> In the bios i MUST wipe the data to create a raid with with one disk. ***?
> 
> edit:
> No raid settings enabled in the bios:
> I see M2,ssd,1 hdd and one 3,65TB plate that i cant use in windows or even format hmmmm
> 
> edit2: created the raid over windows



This youtube video helped me setup my raid 0 although there is other ways also.






There is another video shorter but it did not help me solve the issue into booting it seems to have renamed the hdd when it needed to go into raid 0 format which is what threw me off for so long.

also if you going to install it from windows setup make sure you do the directions on here it does work.


----------



## GBT-MatthewH

Nopileus said:


> Odd CL Timings work, but you do need to disable GearDownMode which is on by default. This is intended behavior of GDM as far as i'm aware.
> 
> From what i'm seeing the CPU cores don't reach their lowest idle power states when memory is as 3600, but do at lower clocks. Someone also made a thread about this on reddit.


From some rough testing-

Mobo: X570 Master
CPU: 3600X
BIOS: F5G

Default (no XMP) - Voltage goes to .9, clocks to 3600Mhz
XMP 3600 - Voltage stays at 1.4V, clocks 3600-4000Mhz
XMP 3400 - Voltage around 1-1.1V, clocks 3775
XMP 3600 / IF 1700 - Voltage 1.4V, clocks 3600-4000
XMP 3400 / IF 1800 - Voltage 1-1.1V, Clocks 3775

From very quick and dirty testing it points to clocks/voltage not downclocking with 3600+ memory. I will pass along the feedback to the team and see what they say. I do not know if this is a GIGABYTE or AGESA issue, I can only confirm the same findings as the rest of you.

* Also, all my XMP tests correctly applied 1.35V for DRAM.


----------



## Bart

Awesome, great to know Matthew, thanks for the info! I was wondering why I was seeing voltages so high, and I never thought to associate it with running at 3600.


----------



## Nopileus

You are right about XMP applying the voltage now, i definitely had this issue on the shipping bios (Board: x570 elite) but i just tested it on F4f and it worked.

The idle issue was mentioned here https://old.reddit.com/r/Amd/comments/cd6vh9/ryzen_3000_high_cpu_power_behavior_at_3600mhz/

I can reproduce it on my R5 3600, x570 elite.
Start windows -> close all background programs i can -> wait a minute or two -> check per core power on hwinfo64
with 3000mhz XMP cores drop well below 0.100W.
with 3600mhz OC the lowest i see is 0.250-0.350W.


----------



## GBT-MatthewH

Nopileus said:


> You are right about XMP applying the voltage now, i definitely had this issue on the shipping bios (Board: x570 elite) but i just tested it on F4f and it worked.
> 
> The idle issue was mentioned here https://old.reddit.com/r/Amd/comments/cd6vh9/ryzen_3000_high_cpu_power_behavior_at_3600mhz/
> 
> I can reproduce it on my R5 3600, x570 elite.
> Start windows -> close all background programs i can -> wait a minute or two -> check per core power on hwinfo64
> with 3000mhz XMP cores drop well below 0.100W.
> with 3600mhz OC the lowest i see is 0.250-0.350W.


Thread _seems_ to point to AGESA 1003AB, but I will see if our guys can shed any light either way.


----------



## Nopileus

That seems likely, thanks for checking though.


----------



## mr. biggums

ah good glad to see the memory frequency thing is being looked into, thought i was loosing my mind when i was overclocking my ram.
Now i'm just waiting for the next AGESA version bios so i can play destiny again(really picked a poor time to really get back into the game lol), came across on reddit that its probably going to be another week or two due to the shipped AGESA from amd having issues?


----------



## GBT-MatthewH

FYI this fix, care of AMD-Robert, seems to have fixed the issue on my board. It's a work around, but it works! With this power setting my cpu and voltage downclocks properly with 3600 XMP RAM. My cinebench score also stayed the same. R15: 202/1631.

Set Power mode to balance.
Change min processor state to 85%.
Change maximum processor state to 100%.


----------



## mr. biggums

GBT-MatthewH said:


> FYI this fix, care of AMD-Robert, seems to have fixed the issue on my board. It's a work around, but it works! With this power setting my cpu and voltage downclocks properly with 3600 XMP RAM. My cinebench score also stayed the same. R15: 202/1631.
> 
> Set Power mode to balance.
> Change min processor state to 85%.
> Change maximum processor state to 100%.


is the cpus boost still limited? when i was playing with my ram frequency seemed to be stuck at 4.25 no matter what did multiple cinebench runs wouldn't drop or go higher on single thread tests.


----------



## GBT-MatthewH

mr. biggums said:


> is the cpus boost still limited? when i was playing with my ram frequency seemed to be stuck at 4.25 no matter what did multiple cinebench runs wouldn't drop or go higher on single thread tests.


Kind of low. Should be closer to 4.325-4.375, check your cpu temp. If you use an AIO try full speed and test again.


----------



## smithkt

GBT-MatthewH said:


> From some rough testing-
> 
> (snip)
> 
> * Also, all my XMP tests correctly applied 1.35V for DRAM.


So, after seeing this response, I did a CMOS clear, and went back in and selected the XMP profile for my ram. It now appears to be applying the voltage correctly. Not sure why it was not working before. I am running an Aorus Elite with F4g. I am happy now. When I have time I'll see if I can overclock it.

BTW, I have fast boot disabled. However, I had a heck of a time getting back into the bios which is what prompted me to try the CMOS clear. The few times I tried spamming the key while waiting for the display to initialize it seemed to completely lock up. Any chance we could get an option to extend the boot options display time to make it easier to get into the bios during testing?


----------



## jsgiv

whicker said:


> I know someone mentioned it earlier but I can't seem to resume from sleep with 3900x and x570 master. I disabled realtek lan in bios like the previous post mentioned but I am still having issues. Anyone else having this problem? I usually don't use sleep but summer gets hot in my small PC room.


having the same issue - windows logs an error code (unable to resume from sleep/hibernate).. I haven't figured out what the issue is yet..

I've disabled sleep for now to see if I still have issues...


----------



## GBT-MatthewH

jsgiv said:


> having the same issue - windows logs an error code (unable to resume from sleep/hibernate).. I haven't figured out what the issue is yet..
> 
> I've disabled sleep for now to see if I still have issues...


Is this only 3900X? Anyone else with another CPU? Just to be clear just go to start -> sleep then it won't resume? Does the debug LED say anything? What board?

Personally I only have 3600X right now to test, but if I can gather enough info to try and reproduce I can have HQ test.


----------



## CaptInsan0

I just wanted to thank GBT-MatthewH and and other users here for enabling me to decide on an Aorus board to pair with my 3700X. 
I chose the Elite for budget reasons as I also changed up to a new case, PSU and RAM so didn't want to spend too much more. One thing I was checking on was the initially reported PCH fan noise issue but that seems to have been resolved in fairly short order. I had just finished the majority of the build today after successful POST the day before. That was actually the best initial power up I've had for a while, I sometimes mix up the polarity on the power switch and drive LED for one thing.

Today I was having some issues with the RAM settings, I bought a 16GB 3200 Corsair kit that was on the QVL but it seemed to want to stay on 2133 rather than 3200 despite selecting XMP and having the sticks in the preferred slots. I hadn't yet upgraded the BIOS as I hadn't noticed any excessive fan noise but I think doing an update was an option mentioned here so I tried it. Perhaps there was something I missed but certainly after the update to F4g the memory setting seems to have stuck, although I did note a post here about losing memory settings after a cold start.

I was initially planning to spread out my buying of parts but a combination of impatience and suspicion that there'd be a run on some of the parts meant that I bought the CPU and mainboard almost at the same time. As it turns out the local supplier still has plenty of the 3700X but now only 2 of the mainboard I chose. I was also looking at a 6-day wait on the RAM from these guys, thankfully the alternate source got them to me much quicker [slightly higher cost but they do free shipping].
I've added the Gigabyte 1TB SSD to the wishlist but it's not a priority right now. I'd also like to make use of the internal USB3.2 header to bring out a USB-C port to the front, so far the best option I've found is one of these;
EZDIY-FAB 2-Port USB3.0 Type A + USB3.1 Type C GEN 2-5.25 inch Front Panel USB

I'm making use of work ESD space and idle time but I'll soon be able to bring in my current box, swap some components and copy data and then take home the shiny new box for more software installation [and figure out selling the old box and hopefully get a bit of cash back].


----------



## ceneszzz

Hi, i got x570 master (bios f5g) + 16gb kit samsung b-die + ryzen 7 3700x.

i have issues on my aorus x570 master. Bios f5g, when turn on xmp or tuning ram i.e 3200/3400 and cpu on stock - save & exit, go to bios again it feels so laggy. But when i load optimized default then restart to bios again its back snappy again. Anyone has the same experience? Thx

Solved : disabled CSM causing this laggy, just enabled it again it ran smoothly :specool:


----------



## Lexi is Dumb

I ordered my Pro Wifi on monday and its still not been shipped :sad-smile


----------



## Nighthog

@GBT-MatthewH

No never BIOS than F3e for the Aorus Xtreme? No issues with it I should know beforehand?

I've just got my motherboard and cpu will probably just do a few quick tests to see that it boots and flash newer BIOS if needed.


----------



## Hale59

X570 AORUS MASTER Review

http://www.theoverclocker.com/x570-aorus-master/


----------



## Nighthog

Got it up and running. Took 2-3 tries for it to boot as it trained the memory I guess. 

I found out my old HD5450 HDMI-HDMI output can't display the BIOS, got resolution not supported both on my 4K Samsung TV and My old 24" LG display. The splash/boot screen worked on the TV but then signal was lost. 
Had do switch to DVI->HDMI cable and it now works.

Lets see what the BIOS has to offer.
The board seems to have come with F2 BIOS.

XMP 3466Mhz no issues and voltages are correct as far as I can tell.
SoC voltage was set for 1.100V from the start.

Running MemTest86 too see there are no obvious faults and will see what it can do with 2x8Gb E-die. Took half from main computer to test it out it would function.


----------



## Streetdragon

Billy McDowell said:


> This youtube video helped me setup my raid 0 although there is other ways also.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YqQu8mKA7z8
> 
> There is another video shorter but it did not help me solve the issue into booting it seems to have renamed the hdd when it needed to go into raid 0 format which is what threw me off for so long.
> 
> also if you going to install it from windows setup make sure you do the directions on here it does work.


tried it for an houre. Still had to format my nonraid plate. So i set the bios to nonraid and created the rain in windows. Easy and works great so far!
Still thanks 



GBT-MatthewH said:


> FYI this fix, care of AMD-Robert, seems to have fixed the issue on my board. It's a work around, but it works! With this power setting my cpu and voltage downclocks properly with 3600 XMP RAM. My cinebench score also stayed the same. R15: 202/1631.
> 
> Set Power mode to balance.
> Change min processor state to 85%.
> Change maximum processor state to 100%.


Works for me! Still wont boost over 4.3Ghz.
Under my heatkiller waterblock with liquid metal the highest temps i saw so far was 62°. So i should have headroom for some boosting actions xD


----------



## kamil234

GBT-MatthewH said:


> FYI this fix, care of AMD-Robert, seems to have fixed the issue on my board. It's a work around, but it works! With this power setting my cpu and voltage downclocks properly with 3600 XMP RAM. My cinebench score also stayed the same. R15: 202/1631.
> 
> Set Power mode to balance.
> Change min processor state to 85%.
> Change maximum processor state to 100%.


I'll try this out on my setup tonight and post results.


----------



## pschorr1123

whicker said:


> I know someone mentioned it earlier but I can't seem to resume from sleep with 3900x and x570 master. I disabled realtek lan in bios like the previous post mentioned but I am still having issues. Anyone else having this problem? I usually don't use sleep but summer gets hot in my small PC room.


That was me that had the sleep issue. Disabling the realtek lan and having sleep work was a one tine fluke as it still wouldn't resume from sleep the next morning.

What I found worked for me was to find the Power Supply Idle setting and set it to typical.

I did that 3 days ago and haven't had any issues with sleep since ( the sound of me knocking on wood, lol)

My 2700x and x370 needed that same option set to typical or else it would randomly freeze when idle. The setting keeps the v core from dropping below .800 or something

Also note I googled win 10 not resume from sleep and did change what the suggested such as disable fast start up under the win 10 power options in control panel.

None of that worked until I set the PSU voltage setting so maybe all of these things working together.


----------



## pschorr1123

As far as the idle vrore goes mine will not drop any lower than 1.4675. via cpuz or ryzen master (not running together)

I have followed AMD Roberts Reddit thread to the letter 

I also have tried Wendell's A+ recipe over @ Level 1 Techs forum as he has this same board

I hope AMD fixes this bug as it is really annoying. (the 85% minimum setting does nothing for me either)

Also has anyone else noticed higher CB15 and CB20 Multiscores with PBO enabled while single drops?

CB20 
multi 5004 on 4794off
single 471on 493off

cb15
multi 2199on 2080off
single 193on 201off

very puzzling to me as normally multi goes up as a result of single going up ie due to tighter RAM settings, bclk OC, etc

Also as I noted earlier my cpu will not boost above 4300. I did see 4375 for a split second once so I'm thinking AMD decided to use the very best case scenario to advertise single thread boost clocks this time around which is disappointing. 1st 2 gens hit their advertised clocks all day long

Edit: as a side note I'm running a 500GB Samsung 970 evo nvme and haven't had any issues with it even with the pcie setting in bios @ default. I read that some users are having issues with PCIE 4.0 and Samsung nvmes. I did go into the bios and manually set PCIE to gen 3 to prevent any future shenanigans.


----------



## shadowxaero

GBT-MatthewH said:


> Is this only 3900X? Anyone else with another CPU? Just to be clear just go to start -> sleep then it won't resume? Does the debug LED say anything? What board?
> 
> Personally I only have 3600X right now to test, but if I can gather enough info to try and reproduce I can have HQ test.


I also have a 3900x. I have noticed that when my PC tried to go to sleep all my fans shots up to 100% and just stayed there. My RGB lights reset back to that factory orange and my PC become unresponsive. I haven since disabled sleep, but when I get home I will try again and report if any meaningful codes appear via debug LED. Do note this was on my Master board, I have the Xtreme now but still haven't tried putting it to sleep. Still I will test when I get home.


----------



## MacAdder

What are the CPU voltages across all cores when idle and under full load on a 3900X? I am getting 1.48 idle and 1.35 under full load across all the cores. Does that sound correct?

Nevermind, even though I had though I had closed all monitoring software and just had CPU-Z open, turns out iCue software was running in the background and causing the wakes.


----------



## pschorr1123

@ GBT Matthew

My sleep issue was with 3700X and Corsair CX750M PSU

the system sounded like it was waking up but the monitor stayed black and even the "shift+Ctrl+Win+B" to reset display driver did nothing. I do not recall if debug code if it was even on.

For my setup setting the Power Supply Idle to typical in bios and disabling fast startup under win 10 1903's power settings worked for me and I haven't had any issues for sleep since.

My only issue now is the vcore is locked @ 4.65ish while idle but does drop to 1.35 or so under full load so it is more of an annoyance than a major issue for me.

I read somewhere that someone noticed same behavior and had to do a reinstall of Windows and not install Ryzen Master to have vcore drop while idle. Maybe Ryzen Master modifies some registry values or something. Not really a viable solution as Ryzen Master is the only tool for now that will show RAM timings, voltages, Fclock speed, OC mode, etc


----------



## mr. biggums

GBT-MatthewH said:


> Kind of low. Should be closer to 4.325-4.375, check your cpu temp. If you use an AIO try full speed and test again.


going to test again today I am using a h150i but to clarify what i was saying, optimized defaults with xmp enabled I boost to max 4.55 single core and everything in between when I overclock the ram i'm stuck to 4.25 max and minimum. 

Your post earlier explained a work around to get the cpu to downclock again but i'm curious if maximum boost is being affected as well, i'm going to try myself here shortly but a test sample of one doesn't say much.


----------



## GBT-MatthewH

mr. biggums said:


> going to test again today I am using a h150i but to clarify what i was saying, optimized defaults with xmp enabled I boost to max 4.55 single core and everything in between when I overclock the ram i'm stuck to 4.25 max and minimum.
> 
> Your post earlier explained a work around to get the cpu to downclock again but i'm curious if maximum boost is being affected as well, i'm going to try myself here shortly but a test sample of one doesn't say much.


I didn't pay attention to specific boost speed when I tested, however I can say my CB15 score was identical with both power plans. So I assume the boost was also the same.


----------



## mr. biggums

GBT-MatthewH said:


> I didn't pay attention to specific boost speed when I tested, however I can say my CB15 score was identical with both power plans. So I assume the boost was also the same.


well good news it does appear to help, voltage is not going down nearly as much as straight stock/xmp and i've lost about 50 mhz off max boost but the performance benefit of the higher ram speed/if counters that enough.


----------



## pschorr1123

@ GBT Matthew or anyone else with the answer

This is my 1st Gigabyte board so I am unfamiliar with some of Gigabyte's features or terminology.

On the Tweaker page under XMP profile there is an option that says XMP High Frequency Support with options Auto, level 1, level 2, and level 3 what is this?


----------



## jsgiv

pschorr1123 said:


> What I found worked for me was to find the Power Supply Idle setting and set it to typical.


Can you note where this setting is located?


----------



## lowrider_05

*4x8GB RAM not Posting*

@gbt_Matthew just wanted to let you know i have the x570 Aorus Ultra and my Ram 4x8gb 4133mhz Patriot PVR416G413C9K does run on a 4x8gb config with xmp 4133 or without if i put 4 dimm,s in i can not Post, not with any of the available bios versions, not even with cmos clear only 2 sticks work but individualy all 4 sticks are ok.


----------



## GBT-MatthewH

lowrider_05 said:


> @gbt_Matthew just wanted to let you know i have the x570 Aorus Ultra and my Ram 4x8gb 4133mhz Patriot PVR416G413C9K does run on a 4x8gb config with xmp 4133 or without if i put 4 dimm,s in i can not Post, not with any of the available bios versions, not even with cmos clear only 2 sticks work but individualy all 4 sticks are ok.


Those XMP settings are for (2) sticks not 4. You can try the ryzen calculator to get timings for 4 sticks. For reference I can do 2 sticks @ 4266 (the rated XMP profile) with my hyperX ram. If I use 4 sticks I have to drop down to 4000Mhz. I havn't had time to play with getting all 4 sticks up to 4266. Instead I focused on 3600Mhz and getting the timings down to CL14 at IF 1:1. Still tweaking settings but promising so far.


----------



## lowrider_05

GBT-MatthewH said:


> Those XMP settings are for (2) sticks not 4. You can try the ryzen calculator to get timings for 4 sticks. For reference I can do 2 sticks @ 4266 (the rated XMP profile) with my hyperX ram. If I use 4 sticks I have to drop down to 4000Mhz. I havn't had time to play with getting all 4 sticks up to 4266. Instead I focused on 3600Mhz and getting the timings down to CL14 at IF 1:1. Still tweaking settings but promising so far.


Thanks for the super fast reply but i know how ram overclocking works and i run them @3600mhz with tighter timings if i could get the system to post at all with 4 Slots occupied. if i put all 4 RAM modules in the system it will not post, not @jdec speeds not if i clear cmos nor if i downclock it to 1600mhz with 2 sticks in the system as soon as there are 4 sticks of ram the mobo will just not post at all.


----------



## Streetdragon

GBT-MatthewH said:


> Those XMP settings are for (2) sticks not 4. You can try the ryzen calculator to get timings for 4 sticks. For reference I can do 2 sticks @ 4266 (the rated XMP profile) with my hyperX ram. If I use 4 sticks I have to drop down to 4000Mhz. I havn't had time to play with getting all 4 sticks up to 4266. Instead I focused on 3600Mhz and getting the timings down to CL14 at IF 1:1. Still tweaking settings but promising so far.


CAs14 is hard to get. cant even do CAS15^^

So far this settings are stable. any thought what i could tweak more?


----------



## rjeftw

I have just been running 3200mhzC14 with infinity at 1600; my voltages are very very high while browsing the interwebs.... seen on Ryzen Master and CPU-Z. 1.4-1.5v pretty constant. This being just XMP enabled and downclocked to 3200c14 and the infinity fabric clock changed. Otherwise all stock as of right now.

Not sure whats up with that. My E-Die showed up today, might test it a little bit later... see how it fares compared to the B-Die.


----------



## GBT-MatthewH

rjeftw said:


> I have just been running 3200mhzC14 with infinity at 1600; my voltages are very very high while browsing the interwebs.... seen on Ryzen Master and CPU-Z. 1.4-1.5v pretty constant. This being just XMP enabled and downclocked to 3200c14 and the infinity fabric clock changed. Otherwise all stock as of right now.
> 
> Not sure whats up with that. My E-Die showed up today, might test it a little bit later... see how it fares compared to the B-Die.


Page 33 has your answers, this specific post may help while we await new AGESA - https://www.overclock.net/forum/28046610-post325.html



lowrider_05 said:


> Thanks for the super fast reply but i know how ram overclocking works and i run them @3600mhz with tighter timings if i could get the system to post at all with 4 Slots occupied. if i put all 4 RAM modules in the system it will not post, not @jdec speeds not if i clear cmos nor if i downclock it to 1600mhz with 2 sticks in the system as soon as there are 4 sticks of ram the mobo will just not post at all.


I would try each stick, each slot, to narrow down the problem. Posting 4 sticks at default shouldn't be a problem. You can also try manually setting voltage with 1/2 dimms then adding 3/4.



Streetdragon said:


> CAs14 is hard to get. cant even do CAS15^^
> 
> So far this settings are stable. any thought what i could tweak more?


I literally just used this guide  https://old.reddit.com/r/Amd/comments/cdneto/overclocking_your_memory_from_one_newbie_to/


----------



## rjeftw

GBT-MatthewH said:


> Page 33 has your answers, this specific post may help while we await new AGESA - https://www.overclock.net/forum/28046610-post325.html



I must have been really tired when I saw your post on this last night, lol. I changed the power settings on a different plan and not this one RIP.

Thanks a bunch!


----------



## zaggynl

So this is a long shot: can anyone test audio recording using the mic or line in port?
Using GIGABYTE X570 AORUS ELITE.
I get a lot of noise when testing, this is under linux so it might be a driver missing noise reduction.
First couple seconds is me being quiet, then I say 1 Mississippi, 2 Mississippi: https://zaggy.nl/nextcloud/s/Q3NksiAcFc2yWfr


----------



## Heuchler

Gigabyte X570 AORUS Pro Wi-Fi Review
https://www.techpowerup.com/review/gigabyte-x570-aorus-pro-wifi/15.html


RightMark Audio Analyzer (Aorus Pro/Ultra use ALC1220-VB while Aorus Elite uses the ALC1200).

I haven't seen any reviews on the Aorus Elite yet.


----------



## Diablo85

LiquidHaus said:


> snip
> 
> Anyway, Nighthog I am very interested in your endeavor with the Micron E-die kit.
> 
> I'm really having a hard time finding an E-die or B-die kit that is 2x16gb, since these boards are Daisy Chained, it'll be easier to overclock memory with 2 populated dimms rather than 4.
> 
> snip


I had the same issue even using the B-Die finder tool. I wound up finding a G.Skill 3200 14-14-14 B-die kit. I think I paid ~$260 w/ shipping.


----------



## pschorr1123

jsgiv said:


> Can you note where this setting is located?


Sure,

press F2 for advanced mode if you haven't done that already. 

should put you on the Tweaker page where you will find "advanced CPU settings" 3rd or 4th from the top then set "Power Supply Idle" to typical and see how that goes for you.


----------



## AlphaC

Heuchler said:


> Gigabyte X570 AORUS Pro Wi-Fi Review
> https://www.techpowerup.com/review/gigabyte-x570-aorus-pro-wifi/15.html
> 
> 
> RightMark Audio Analyzer (Aorus Pro/Ultra use ALC1220-VB while Aorus Elite uses the ALC1200).
> 
> I haven't seen any reviews on the Aorus Elite yet.


The rumor mill site wccftech reviewed it as well and had the same note about missing post code / debug LED:
https://wccftech.com/review/amd-ryz...pu-review-x570-aorus-pro-wifi-motherboard/11/


-----


Also for the PCH , the Aorus Master heatsink seems fine and on par with MSI Ace


https://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/gigabyte-x570-aorus-master-atx-motherboard,6227-3.html
Tom's hardware has an unusual con: _Steel back cover adds a pound of unused heft_


Apparently they didn't notice it cools the power delivery_. 
_


----------



## mickeykool

Anyone experience getting cpu exchanged from Micro-center? I went to swap out CPU cooler and the cpu was stuck on the heatsink when i pulled it off. Bent some pins but I was able to bend them back but still can't get it to "seat" in the socket. So I'm gonna take my chances and take it back for exchange since its less then a week old.


----------



## Heuchler

mickeykool said:


> Anyone experience getting cpu exchanged from Micro-center? I went to swap out CPU cooler and the cpu was stuck on the heatsink when i pulled it off. Bent some pins but I was able to bend them back but still can't get it to "seat" in the socket. So I'm gonna take my chances and take it back for exchange since its less then a week old.


Should never swap a cooler without heating it up first. Bonus if you have the computer running before hand you also know it was working before changing any thing.


Keith from wccftech


----------



## Heuchler

AlphaC said:


> The rumor mill site wccftech reviewed it as well and had the same note about missing post code / debug LED:
> https://wccftech.com/review/amd-ryz...pu-review-x570-aorus-pro-wifi-motherboard/11/
> 
> 
> -----
> 
> 
> Also for the PCH , the Aorus Master heatsink seems fine and on par with MSI Ace
> 
> 
> https://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/gigabyte-x570-aorus-master-atx-motherboard,6227-3.html
> Tom's hardware has an unusual con: _Steel back cover adds a pound of unused heft_
> 
> 
> Apparently they didn't notice it cools the power delivery_.
> _



Tech journalist using Intel's PCH term when talking about AMD chipsets tends to make me want to stop reading the article right there.
I was thinking about linking the wccftech review about Arous Pro, very positive review, but couldn't because the silliness about missing POST code
when it has debug LEDs, which unless you have all the POST codes memorized are much more useful. Seems like after Buildzoid complained about it
that everybody needs it and CLR BIOS, Power and Reset buttons. My last three high end boards all have those features and after the first day 
I never have touched them again.

Love the fact that nobody has pointed out how completely useless the "MSI's Boost knob which goes all the way up to 11" on
MSI MEG X570 Godlike and ACE are. 


"A closer look reveals an extra switche to disable dual-BIOS mode, but hardcore overclockers would rather not have the board’s active selection process in the specs sheet"
under Final Thoughts on Tom's Hardware Review (above Cons: Steel back cover adds a pound of unused heft and Only four SATA ports available when third M.2 is occupied).


Before Ryzen 1000-series launched some people made claims about knowing clock speeds.

[Feb 26, 2017] AMD Ryzen 8 Core, 6 Core and 4 Core CPUs Will Clock Up To 4.40 GHz Using MSI’s Game Boost Feature
https://wccftech.com/amd-ryzen-processors-overclock-frequency-bundles/


----------



## GBT-MatthewH

pschorr1123 said:


> @ GBT Matthew or anyone else with the answer
> 
> This is my 1st Gigabyte board so I am unfamiliar with some of Gigabyte's features or terminology.
> 
> On the Tweaker page under XMP profile there is an option that says XMP High Frequency Support with options Auto, level 1, level 2, and level 3 what is this?


Those are quick FCLK adjustments. AUTO will be half your memory speed, up to 1800. Level 1 = FCLK 1600, Level 2 = FCLK 1700, Level 3 = FCLK 1800


----------



## dansi

Is aorus master as good as asus ch8?


----------



## Streetdragon

dansi said:


> Is aorus master as good as asus ch8?


They are on the same level.
But Master has wifi onboard and a real heatsink for the vrm

How much Voltage can we push to the VDDG? Saw 1040mV are stock for the IF.


----------



## dansi

But asus ch8 has 8 layer pcb while aurous master only 6, will it lower 3950x max oc load? 
How are master users enjoying the board? The last giga board i was looking into was their x79 range, looked really good on paper specs but bugged by the real world performance instability. 

I do like the master heatsinks.


----------



## jsgiv

dansi said:


> But asus ch8 has 8 layer pcb while aurous master only 6, will it lower 3950x max oc load?
> How are master users enjoying the board? The last giga board i was looking into was their x79 range, looked really good on paper specs but bugged by the real world performance instability.
> 
> I do like the master heatsinks.


For the past 10+ years I've built my systems using Asus boards (after a horrible experience with MSI a long time ago). 

During that time - I've built one GB system for a friend - and that board recently took a nose dive with the bios being corrupted (couldn't get it to POST at all.. - even after re-flash, etc.). This was after 3.5+ years (4790k) and a relatively inexpensive (mid-range) board. 

Recently - my main rig (7700k / Asus Maximus IX Code) also had posting/stability issues - wherein I could get the system to boot, but the system would completely hang after ~10-15 minutes uptime. This was after only 2.5 years being built - with custom water loop, etc. 

I also have a secondary/backup system with an MSI mATX board (b350m Mortar Arctic).

Getting to your question - As others have noted - the Master, CH8, Ace are all effectively on the same "level" from a general price perspective. Even Buildzoid notes in one of his vids that of these three - you really can't go wrong with any of them and to choose the one that best fits your individual needs. 

IMHO - The difference (that made me switch back to the GB Master) comes down to advanced components being introduced (in some cases - across all of these boards). 

Specifically for the Master - the VRM Coolers, the 12+2 phases (with new Infineon controller chip(s)), etc. I've also heard/read several times during the various reviews online that these GB boards are also "closest to spec" with respect to supporting these new CPUs/chipset requirements. 

It also easily OC's my RAM without much trouble - assuming you put the work into it (running 2x16GB Ballistix Sports ATM on a *very *stable 3400/15 and I've gotten the speed up to 3800 with a quick OC test).. At this point I'm waiting for additional bios updates to come in to address some of the latest noted issues (not board related). 

All said - I've been running this board since launch - it certainly has it's quirks (they all do) - but the quick turnaround in support for the fan curve issues, as well as the continued updates by Matthew and this forum add to the overall value. 

The overall build quality of this board is certainly very good (better than my Asus IX Code actually). 

I'm happy with my purchase and (knock on wood) hope that this will end up being a solid board for years to come... Certainly recommended..


----------



## JMattes

Microcenter by me finally for the Ryzen gear back in stock and I am torn as to which Mobo I should get.

They don't have the Elite which is the one I originally wanted.. I reserved the Ultra for $300, but saw they have the Master for $370 and was wondering if the $70 more was really worth it.. I am getting a 3700x and don't see a reason to overclock everything like crazy.. maybe just put on the turbo settings.

Thoughts?


----------



## THUMPer1

JMattes said:


> Microcenter by me finally for the Ryzen gear back in stock and I am torn as to which Mobo I should get.
> 
> They don't have the Elite which is the one I originally wanted.. I reserved the Ultra for $300, but saw they have the Master for $370 and was wondering if the $70 more was really worth it.. I am getting a 3700x and don't see a reason to overclock everything like crazy.. maybe just put on the turbo settings.
> 
> Thoughts?


The Master is the cheapest board that comes with Debug LED, and Clear CMOS button. I mean the cheapest as in, the Ultra at $300 doesn't have any of those features. I was really eyeing the Elite for my 3800x, but I really want Debug LED and Clear CMOS button. So I'm not sure what to do. The Master is pretty beefy in comparison to the Ultra or Elite.


----------



## JMattes

THUMPer1 said:


> The Master is the cheapest board that comes with Debug LED, and Clear CMOS button. I mean the cheapest as in, the Ultra at $300 doesn't have any of those features. I was really eyeing the Elite for my 3800x, but I really want Debug LED and Clear CMOS button. So I'm not sure what to do. The Master is pretty beefy in comparison to the Ultra or Elite.


I haven't had a need for a debug led since my very first build and even then it wasn't a huge benefit. I would have to search what a clear cmos button does.. outside of those two features, I think the vrm is a little better and has a thermal back plate? I can see the $70 being spent if I was using the 3900x, but i think I am already overkill for a 3700x that wont be on water.. no?


----------



## dansi

jsgiv said:


> For the past 10+ years I've built my systems using Asus boards (after a horrible experience with MSI a long time ago).
> 
> During that time - I've built one GB system for a friend - and that board recently took a nose dive with the bios being corrupted (couldn't get it to POST at all.. - even after re-flash, etc.). This was after 3.5+ years (4790k) and a relatively inexpensive (mid-range) board.
> 
> Recently - my main rig (7700k / Asus Maximus IX Code) also had posting/stability issues - wherein I could get the system to boot, but the system would completely hang after ~10-15 minutes uptime. This was after only 2.5 years being built - with custom water loop, etc.
> 
> I also have a secondary/backup system with an MSI mATX board (b350m Mortar Arctic).
> 
> Getting to your question - As others have noted - the Master, CH8, Ace are all effectively on the same "level" from a general price perspective. Even Buildzoid notes in one of his vids that of these three - you really can't go wrong with any of them and to choose the one that best fits your individual needs.
> 
> IMHO - The difference (that made me switch back to the GB Master) comes down to advanced components being introduced (in some cases - across all of these boards).
> 
> Specifically for the Master - the VRM Coolers, the 12+2 phases (with new Infineon controller chip(s)), etc. I've also heard/read several times during the various reviews online that these GB boards are also "closest to spec" with respect to supporting these new CPUs/chipset requirements.
> 
> It also easily OC's my RAM without much trouble - assuming you put the work into it (running 2x16GB Ballistix Sports ATM on a *very *stable 3400/15 and I've gotten the speed up to 3800 with a quick OC test).. At this point I'm waiting for additional bios updates to come in to address some of the latest noted issues (not board related).
> 
> All said - I've been running this board since launch - it certainly has it's quirks (they all do) - but the quick turnaround in support for the fan curve issues, as well as the continued updates by Matthew and this forum add to the overall value.
> 
> The overall build quality of this board is certainly very good (better than my Asus IX Code actually).
> 
> I'm happy with my purchase and (knock on wood) hope that this will end up being a solid board for years to come... Certainly recommended..


Nice writeup. Any quirks like cool boot failure? Unable to enter into low power mode on desktop while OC?
Do you do water cooling? I scan gigabyte manual, it doesnt state how many A their pump header does. Asus states clearly theirs is 3A. 
Master does look to have everything too.


----------



## Streetdragon

played a bit in the bios with voltage (Auto/normal) PBO and XFR
Now less Heat, lower voltage and less Powerusage with more performence for free:


----------



## pschorr1123

JMattes said:


> I haven't had a need for a debug led since my very first build and even then it wasn't a huge benefit. I would have to search what a clear cmos button does.. outside of those two features, I think the vrm is a little better and has a thermal back plate? I can see the $70 being spent if I was using the 3900x, but i think I am already overkill for a 3700x that wont be on water.. no?


I chose the Master over the elite for my 3700X because of the dual bios and the extra switch which disables Gigabyte's auto Bios management and allows you to choose which bios you boot into.

More on that can be found on Buildzoids Aorus x570 Master Review.

Coming from an x370 board that lacked dual bios or even a flashback soc option the extra insurance for peace of mind was worth the extra expense for me especially seeing how often bios rollout with bug improvements, etc


----------



## kamil234

Well, my CPU downclocks correctly using ryzen master (any other software shows 3.4ghz minimum speed).. however idle voltages still stay very high (1.4v idle at -.1v offset, if i have no XMP / overclock on RAM it goes down to 0.2v idle)


----------



## jsgiv

dansi said:


> Nice writeup. Any quirks like cool boot failure? Unable to enter into low power mode on desktop while OC?
> Do you do water cooling? I scan gigabyte manual, it doesnt state how many A their pump header does. Asus states clearly theirs is 3A.
> Master does look to have everything too.


Yes I custom WC'd my last rig - but am currently running the stock prism cooler. I plan to WC this one as well - just have to get an AM4 compatible water block.

Haven't looked at the pump header details yet - looks like there's at least 2 but not sure of the Amp ratings as you've noted.


----------



## JMattes

pschorr1123 said:


> I chose the Master over the elite for my 3700X because of the dual bios and the extra switch which disables Gigabyte's auto Bios management and allows you to choose which bios you boot into.
> 
> More on that can be found on Buildzoids Aorus x570 Master Review.
> 
> Coming from an x370 board that lacked dual bios or even a flashback soc option the extra insurance for peace of mind was worth the extra expense for me especially seeing how often bios rollout with bug improvements, etc


I searched for buildzoid and watched his Ultra review, very technical. I couldn't for the life of me find his Master review. Mind sharing a link?


----------



## jsgiv

JMattes said:


> I searched for buildzoid and watched his Ultra review, very technical. I couldn't for the life of me find his Master review. Mind sharing a link?


----------



## YpsiNine

JMattes said:


> I searched for buildzoid and watched his Ultra review, very technical. I couldn't for the life of me find his Master review. Mind sharing a link?


The poster above me posted the video link but for your information, buildzoid sometimes does his motherboard videos for Gamers Nexus. So you will find some of them there and not on his own channel like in this case with the Master.


----------



## Moparman

Well with no stock on 12core i picked up a 3600 to get by until the 16 core comes.


----------



## Dhoulmagus

Moparman said:


> Well with no stock on 12core i picked up a 3600 to get by until the 16 core comes.


Good choice! I just grabbed a 3700x on a whim since it's stocked, but I feel like the loss on resale value for the 3700x is going to be far greater than the 3600 by the time 3950x comes around (or maybe 4950x if patient enough..)

-------------------
QUESTION : I ended up with the X570 Aorus Pro Wifi since there is a combo deal on newegg and elite was out of stock. The Aorus Pro has an extra 4 pin CPU EPS header.. but I can't locate the spare cables for my EVGA G2 850 at the moment.. I don't anticipate driving 235+ W (iirc 8 pin suggested power limit) or even close to that through the 3700x, is the extra 4 pin going to be necessary to post or can I just ignore it for the time being?


----------



## GBT-MatthewH

Serious_Don said:


> Good choice! I just grabbed a 3700x on a whim since it's stocked, but I feel like the loss on resale value for the 3700x is going to be far greater than the 3600 by the time 3950x comes around (or maybe 4950x if patient enough..)
> 
> -------------------
> QUESTION : I ended up with the X570 Aorus Pro Wifi since there is a combo deal on newegg and elite was out of stock. The Aorus Pro has an extra 4 pin CPU EPS header.. but I can't locate the spare cables for my EVGA G2 850 at the moment.. I don't anticipate driving 235+ W (iirc 8 pin suggested power limit) or even close to that through the 3700x, is the extra 4 pin going to be necessary to post or can I just ignore it for the time being?


Ignore the 4 pin.


----------



## Dhoulmagus

GBT-MatthewH said:


> Ignore the 4 pin.


I get the feeling it's been asked before, thank you very much


----------



## kur1j

Along with a few other issues (USB - C header being blocked, the heat shield for the NVMe drives with the thermal pads pulling part one of the NVMe drives...) I had a ASRock Tiachi x570 board and along with those things, found out it wouldn't by its own specifications support anything faster than 2733Mhz with 4 sticks of RAM.

Anyone have any success with the Master running 4x16GB sticks at 3200Mhz or am I SOL?? The Gigabyte, and ASRock boards are the _only_ boards that have 3x NVMe slots that aren't ungodly expensive.


----------



## Billy McDowell

I've been testing for quite a few hours and i was only able to get 4.4ghz on all cores on my 3900x which means I'll stick to my 4.3ghz overclock if anyone was curious.
https://valid.x86.fr/seztgm


----------



## Heuchler

Billy McDowell said:


> I've been testing for quite a few hours and i was only able to get 4.4ghz on all cores on my 3900x which means I'll stick to my 4.3ghz overclock if anyone was curious.
> https://valid.x86.fr/seztgm


Nice. That is a lot of compute power.


----------



## braincracking

Joined the Aorus Master x570 owners with a 3900x yesterday, everything under water of course. With XFR and PBO I've had single core boosts as high as 4.775Ghz. It shreds through everything I throw at it, and even though I was slightly worried about the bios(I came from a 1700 on a CHVI), this was unwarranted, things work and are simple.

Without much time, I dialed in a ram OC of [email protected] on 4 G.Skill 3200 CL16 sticks  It goes without saying I'm a very happy camper hehe.


----------



## Gettz8488

Question to anyone that owns a Auros Elite does this mobo allow the use of adaptive voltage? I’m about to pull the trigger on the board but I need to know if it allows adaptive voltage setting


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## ceneszzz

Streetdragon said:


> played a bit in the bios with voltage (Auto/normal) PBO and XFR
> Now less Heat, lower voltage and less Powerusage with more performence for free:


hi bro, did you use llc on cpu vcore? if yes, what mode did you choose (medium, low,) ?? thx


----------



## Streetdragon

Everything stock. Only changed the CPU voltage from auto to normal


----------



## Gettz8488

Can anyone tell me if setting dynamic Voltage on auros boards is working? I’m about to get the pro but won’t pull the trigger unless I know dynamic voltage is working for a -negative offset 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Nopileus

Negative offset to vcore does not work on zen2, if the voltage the cpu requested is lower than expected it will simply request a higher voltage on the next cycle.

You can set it but it will not have a positive effect, at best it does nothing and at worst you lose a lot of performance.
The Stilt talked about it here https://www.overclock.net/forum/28044514-post7.html


----------



## Gettz8488

Nopileus said:


> Negative offset to vcore does not work on zen2, if the voltage the cpu requested is lower than expected it will simply request a higher voltage on the next cycle.
> 
> 
> 
> You can set it but it will not have a positive effect, at best it does nothing and at worst you lose a lot of performance.
> 
> The Stilt talked about it here https://www.overclock.net/forum/28044514-post7.html



That’s unsusual seeing as over on the CH7 thread people are setting negative offsets and its working?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## pschorr1123

I can make my 3700X lower its vcore at idle from 1.465 by lowering the Maximum Processor State from 100 to 99 in power plan settings.

I can see the vcore drop in CPUZ immediately after clicking apply. Problem is it also makes the CPU top out @ 3600 or so and as a result CPUZ bench scores drop from 531 single, 5500 multi to 431 single, and 4400 multi

I believe having my vcore pegged at 4.65 @ idle is why my single scores drop when PBO is enabled.

Hopefully AMD will acknowledge the problem and provide a fix via an AGESA update soon


----------



## Nopileus

Gettz8488 said:


> That’s unsusual seeing as over on the CH7 thread people are setting negative offsets and its working?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


It's working and regular monitoring software will show you the same high frequencies, but the cpu will use something called clock stretching, essentially momentarily lowering the frequency if it detects the voltage dropping too much.
You will lose performance doing this.

Anyway the Gigabyte boards have an offset voltage option, you need to change vcore from auto to normal and then the offset function becomes available.


----------



## Gettz8488

Nopileus said:


> It's working and regular monitoring software will show you the same high frequencies, but the cpu will use something called clock stretching, essentially momentarily lowering the frequency if it detects the voltage dropping too much.
> 
> You will lose performance doing this.
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway the Gigabyte boards have an offset voltage option, you need to change vcore from auto to normal and then the offset function becomes available.




Just what I was looking for losing some performance is no issue for me temps are like an OCD of mine.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Nighthog

I can report a bug/odd behaviour with CPU_FAN & CPU_OPT fan headers when resuming from sleep on the Aorus Xtreme on F3e BIOS. They go max speed and don't go down without any interference of your own to reset the profile/setting. 
Regular restart/shutdown has no issues or on the other fan headers either, Just specific to the CPU_FAN headers on resume from sleep. 

I've only set some FAN control changes in BIOS not elsewhere thus far. Can be irritating as those fans I connected on them are the ones I want the least on max-speed. 
Though I hardly use sleep feature often, just a thing I noted for once using it.


----------



## Lexi is Dumb

Is there a reason SIV thinks my CPU could jump from 48c to 60c while opening chrome and then immediately back to 48c when its open? It's making even the quiet fan profile unbearable constantly ramping up and down in such high amounts.

Edit: HWinfo also tells me im hitting over 60c just from opening chrome and other basic programs. Im going to re seat my cooler and see if this is my fault.


----------



## Spectre73

I would like to see some unbiased review of the x570 Aorus Master. At these early days of Ryzen 3000 there are still many conflicting reports, but most online reviews are rather positive.

I had the same experience with the x370 series with the Taichi. All early reviews were overly positive, praising the hardware and the boards capabilities. Actual use was rather mixed. Average BIOS support, slow updates, difficulties with memory compatibility (granted, that was as much an issue of 1st gen ryzen as it was the boards fault).

So this time around, I will take more time judging the boards available, but right now, it is really difficult to seperate the facts from hysteria.

There are as much fanboys as there are "haters".

Can anyone point me in the direction of objective reviews? Best would be some comparisons of like boards (Master, C8H, MSI ACE)?


----------



## OCmember

@GBT-MatthewH Hey there. My Gigabyte Aorus Extreme came in Tuesday, Do I need to register it for any warranty reasons or what not?

Thanks


----------



## Ramad

Spectre73 said:


> I would like to see some unbiased review of the x570 Aorus Master. At these early days of Ryzen 3000 there are still many conflicting reports, but most online reviews are rather positive.
> 
> I had the same experience with the x370 series with the Taichi. All early reviews were overly positive, praising the hardware and the boards capabilities. Actual use was rather mixed. Average BIOS support, slow updates, difficulties with memory compatibility (granted, that was as much an issue of 1st gen ryzen as it was the boards fault).
> 
> So this time around, I will take more time judging the boards available, but right now, it is really difficult to seperate the facts from hysteria.
> 
> There are as much fanboys as there are "haters".
> 
> Can anyone point me in the direction of objective reviews? Best would be some comparisons of like boards (Master, C8H, MSI ACE)?



Read this review by Steven at Tweaktown: https://www.tweaktown.com/reviews/9060/gigabyte-x570-aorus-master-amd-motherboard-review/index.html


----------



## Heuchler

Spectre73 said:


> I would like to see some unbiased review of the x570 Aorus Master. At these early days of Ryzen 3000 there are still many conflicting reports, but most online reviews are rather positive.
> 
> I had the same experience with the x370 series with the Taichi. All early reviews were overly positive, praising the hardware and the boards capabilities. Actual use was rather mixed. Average BIOS support, slow updates, difficulties with memory compatibility (granted, that was as much an issue of 1st gen ryzen as it was the boards fault).
> 
> So this time around, I will take more time judging the boards available, but right now, it is really difficult to seperate the facts from hysteria.
> 
> There are as much fanboys as there are "haters".
> 
> Can anyone point me in the direction of objective reviews? Best would be some comparisons of like boards (Master, C8H, MSI ACE)?



Not sure about unbiased reviews as the nature of being an enthusiast leads to mental shortcuts and certain preferences/biases.

I will be getting my Ryzen 5 3600 today to test out my Aorus Master. Had enough of waiting for R9 3900X to get back in-stock.

I had the misfortune of buying a PRIME X370-PRO during Ryzen 1000 launch. BIOS got bricked like many people during those days.

Proper in-house testing before releasing a BIOS into the wild is very important. ASUS took a month to return the board. Plus shipping cost.

Sold it and got a ASRock X370 Professional Gaming afterwards. Came with P2.40 (post BLK fix) and it worked just as I expected from a board.



Seems like every major CPU microarchitecture change has a growing pain period associated to it. Microcode maturing (coining it).

GIGABYTE seems to be the hardest working on the BIOS front on X570, 400-series and 300-series boards among all the manufactures.



Plan on upgrading to Ryzen 9 3900X or 3950X later on. Yes, Aorus Master and Ryzen 5 is a mismatch.


----------



## Spectre73

Ramad said:


> Read this review by Steven at Tweaktown: https://www.tweaktown.com/reviews/9060/gigabyte-x570-aorus-master-amd-motherboard-review/index.html


Thank you for the link. Did not see this before. Interesting review, lots of information. One more piece of information to get a complete picture.


----------



## 0S1R1S

pschorr1123 said:


> I can make my 3700X lower its vcore at idle from 1.465 by lowering the Maximum Processor State from 100 to 99 in power plan settings.
> 
> I can see the vcore drop in CPUZ immediately after clicking apply. Problem is it also makes the CPU top out @ 3600 or so and as a result CPUZ bench scores drop from 531 single, 5500 multi to 431 single, and 4400 multi
> 
> I believe having my vcore pegged at 4.65 @ idle is why my single scores drop when PBO is enabled.
> 
> Hopefully AMD will acknowledge the problem and provide a fix via an AGESA update soon


Can you test this real quick; Enable Windows High Performance plan, set Min/Max CPU states to 1/100, and then check idle voltage? Thanks.


----------



## Nighthog

Found another discrepancy in F3e BIOS for Aorus Xtreme.

CPU voltage and Soc voltage in "Tweaker" there is a hint to the right that I presume is stock/default voltages. They aren't what the hint says is applied in auto/normal offset voltage adjustment. You can confirm either in "PC Health" under "Settings" in bios or HWiNFO64 in windows which voltages they actually are. 

One would presume when it says 1.200V it's default/stock when auto/normal, but it isn't.
They both mention 1.200V for CPU & SoC but they are actually 1.100V in auto/normal mode. 
Just a minor annoyance. 

It's good they aren't applying more than it says but having less than you thought the HINT mentions can cause issues with wrongly applied target voltage when you try to adjust with it in consideration.

---------------------------------------------------------------
EDIT: I noticed Normal + offset voltage settings with multiplier overclocking in the *Tweaker* settings doesn't downclock at all and is using constant voltage with stuck multiplier. 
Is this how it's supposed to be working there? I was under the impression it would downclock under idle usage with it set like that but it doesn't and works the same way as fixed Manual voltage as far as I can tell. Maybe I missed some setting.
Or are we supposed to use the P-state OC section in the AMD CBS/OVERCLOCKING if we want to downclock in idle but have manually defined boost/high clock target?

I recall having offset voltage working with multiplier clocking and having the lower P-states still kick in idle on my other boards.
Windows power saving feature is @ 5% for idle states so it should downclock.


----------



## GBT-MatthewH

OCmember said:


> @GBT-MatthewH Hey there. My Gigabyte Aorus Extreme came in Tuesday, Do I need to register it for any warranty reasons or what not?
> 
> Thanks


Makes it easier, if you do need to submit for RMA, since its easier to read the serial number when the board isn't in the system... but the warranty is the warranty regardless of if you register it.


----------



## biker1284

Lexi is Dumb said:


> Is there a reason SIV thinks my CPU could jump from 48c to 60c while opening chrome and then immediately back to 48c when its open? It's making even the quiet fan profile unbearable constantly ramping up and down in such high amounts.
> 
> Edit: HWinfo also tells me im hitting over 60c just from opening chrome and other basic programs. Im going to re seat my cooler and see if this is my fault.


This is just the way the ryzen is programmed. According to an AMD guy who posts on reddit a reported 10c jump/blip is normal. I think it's part of the whole fiasco where they don't appropriately throttle clock speeds. It jumpts to 100% with any little cpu usage.


----------



## bigcid10

I have a x570 ultra and I'm having and issue where I lose 1 M.2 pcie ssd at random reboots
then I have to shut the system off ,not reboot to get it back
I'm running bios 4F now
that seems to be the only problem atm to talk about though
my main OS drive is a WD black sn750 Pcie M.2 in the top socket at x4
and the OCZ RD400 512 is in the 2nd socket at x4
Thank you


----------



## OCmember

GBT-MatthewH said:


> Makes it easier, if you do need to submit for RMA, since its easier to read the serial number when the board isn't in the system... but the warranty is the warranty regardless of if you register it.


What site do I register it on? https://registration.aorus.com/ or Gigabyte???


----------



## OCP

Must I plug in both 8 pins at the top of my Aorus Master with 3700x? Is there any advantage of having both in? Only plugged in 1 atm and its working fine.


----------



## King4x4

Just received my Ultra... it's a decent board.


----------



## THUMPer1

OCP said:


> Must I plug in both 8 pins at the top of my Aorus Master with 3700x? Is there any advantage of having both in? Only plugged in 1 atm and its working fine.


1 is enough for a 3700x


----------



## magnafides

If there's anyone here that has successfully run 2x8gb Micron e-die @ 3400+ would you mind sharing your freq/timings? I have a Ballistix Sport LT kit that I'm just running at the 3000/C15 default as I've heard the Ryzen DRAM Calc isn't accurate for this combo. Would like to push to maybe just under 3600 to avoid the issue with IF @ 1800.


----------



## GBT-MatthewH

magnafides said:


> If there's anyone here that has successfully run 2x8gb Micron e-die @ 3400+ would you mind sharing your freq/timings? I have a Ballistix Sport LT kit that I'm just running at the 3000/C15 default as I've heard the Ryzen DRAM Calc isn't accurate for this combo. Would like to push to maybe just under 3600 to avoid the issue with IF @ 1800.


I used the ryzen calculator to get CL14 @ 3600. Pretty simple, here are the directions I followed: https://old.reddit.com/r/Amd/comments/cdneto/overclocking_your_memory_from_one_newbie_to/


----------



## Nighthog

magnafides said:


> If there's anyone here that has successfully run 2x8gb Micron e-die @ 3400+ would you mind sharing your freq/timings? I have a Ballistix Sport LT kit that I'm just running at the 3000/C15 default as I've heard the Ryzen DRAM Calc isn't accurate for this combo. Would like to push to maybe just under 3600 to avoid the issue with IF @ 1800.


I'm testing things right now and found my Micron E-die kits can do 3933Mhz with XMP profile everything basically STOCK/AUTO in BIOS fully stable 1.200v. Not in 1:1 mode as it's auto, but you can see the potential. My fclk can't run so high as I tried to set it manually and could only go as high as around ~1800(=3600mem if 1:1 mode)

To get better timings I need to increase voltage but I'm looking at the MAX speed for now above 3933 these can do with some slight adjustments to settings rather than stock/auto.


----------



## pschorr1123

0S1R1S said:


> Can you test this real quick; Enable Windows High Performance plan, set Min/Max CPU states to 1/100, and then check idle voltage? Thanks.


Tried your suggestion as well as AMD Roberts set min to 85% on the Windows Balanced. No change. Lowest idle voltage reported is 1.440. Wish I had a DMM to check the board reading.

I've also loaded bios safe defaults and tested to get the same result.


----------



## magnafides

GBT-MatthewH said:


> I used the ryzen calculator to get CL14 @ 3600. Pretty simple, here are the directions I followed: https://old.reddit.com/r/Amd/comments/cdneto/overclocking_your_memory_from_one_newbie_to/


Wow, that is nice, thanks. For the time being would you suggest aiming just under 3600 due to the issues that seem to be present in the current AGESA?


----------



## OCP

*USB issue*

Weird but pretty serious issue (not sure whos at fault). 

While playing Pubg after about 1 hour in the game, My USB's start crapping out disconnecting and reconnecting. Rendering all my devices not working (even when its automatically reconnected). 
In a panic, I unplugged my keyboard and back in again and it fixed the problem but only for another 30 seconds and it keeps doing it. 
While it was in the problem state, my USB sound card, mouse mat, mouse were all not working. 

I'm not sure if this is related but upon turning on my PC the first 20 seconds my screen flashes quite quickly many times making the initial boot taking a long time. Could be a USB issue aswell?
Video here:


----------



## Buris

OCP said:


> Weird but pretty serious issue (not sure whos at fault).
> 
> While playing Pubg after about 1 hour in the game, My USB's start crapping out disconnecting and reconnecting. Rendering all my devices not working (even when its automatically reconnected).
> In a panic, I unplugged my keyboard and back in again and it fixed the problem but only for another 30 seconds and it keeps doing it.
> While it was in the problem state, my USB sound card, mouse mat, mouse were all not working.
> 
> I'm not sure if this is related but upon turning on my PC the first 20 seconds my screen flashes quite quickly many times making the initial boot taking a long time. Could be a USB issue aswell?
> Video here: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FBzt4npPO2g


the screen flashing happens on mine before booting up, but I haven't had a single issue.

To me, it seems pretty simple, either one of your USB devices is acting up, or you have a bad board and may need to RMA.

Secondly, did you by any chance install USB TurboCharger? If you have, uninstall. If you haven't, install it.


----------



## OCP

Buris said:


> the screen flashing happens on mine before booting up, but I haven't had a single issue.
> 
> To me, it seems pretty simple, either one of your USB devices is acting up, or you have a bad board and may need to RMA.
> 
> Secondly, did you by any chance install USB TurboCharger? If you have, uninstall. If you haven't, install it.


I sure hope I don't have a bad board! it just did it again with Overwatch. I never had an issue with my old Z87 Maximus Forumla.
Gonna try uninstalling TurboCharger.

Buris, What made you think of Turbo Charger? Did you encounter similar issues before?

*Update*
Uninstalled Turbo Charger without rebooting and the issue persisted.
Rebooted, first game no issue, going on second game.

*update No.2* 
Issue still there.


----------



## Billy McDowell

GBT-MatthewH said:


> Makes it easier, if you do need to submit for RMA, since its easier to read the serial number when the board isn't in the system... but the warranty is the warranty regardless of if you register it.


where is the serial on the mobo? I already installed mine and i thought the serial would be on the box tbh...


----------



## Moparman

Is anyone running Raid 0 on their X570? if so how do you set it up?


----------



## Streetdragon

Wanna share my newest performence settings:
In bios:
Vcore to "normal". 
The voltage below to "normal" 

Under the XFR settings change PBO to "enabled".
Under the other PBO settings to "Disabled".

Powerplan "high performence" minclock 1, maxclock 100.

This way i get low idlevoltages + highest single and multi performence. Boost up to 4,525Mhz. Saw one time 4,575Mhz.

Some results with the different XFR/PBO combis. Testet in CPU benchmark, because faster^^

XFR(0,9-1,47V)
535,9
8391,2
XFR+PBO(1,32V)
525,0
8287,9
PBO(0,9-1,47V)
535,1
8239,2
All disabled
534,8
8205,9


Hope this will help some here


----------



## YpsiNine

Just ordered the X570 Master. Even though I would prefer the Xtreme due to the completely fanless design, I couldn't justify the price increase. And I trust that the users of the fan-stop BIOS versions are happy.


----------



## magnafides

Streetdragon said:


> Wanna share my newest performence settings:


Windows 10? Which power plan?


----------



## pschorr1123

I guess I'm not the only person to have really long boot times vs last gen setup according to this reddit post :https://old.reddit.com/r/Amd/comments/cfit4m/slow_boot_time/


----------



## Streetdragon

magnafides said:


> Windows 10? Which power plan?


newest win10 and like i wrote 
Powerplan "high performence" minclock 1, maxclock 100.


----------



## AlphaC

In case anyone wants to mod the Aorus ITX:







Everflow R123510BM fan ---> 12V 35mm size (it's actually 30mm though), 10mm thickness , 2 ball bearing, medium speed 7500RPM  ... 31dBA at 1 meter
https://www.everflowtech.com/upload/files/2019產品目錄.pdf


Also: VRM runs 50°C with the R9 3900X per Optimum tech so it's good enough for 12 cores as expected.


See also https://smallformfactor.net/forum/threads/amd-x570-itx-motherboards.10310/page-11


----------



## thewiredsoul

*Has there been any updates about the WHEA Errors?*

Have there been any updates about the WHEA Errors, I keep seeing them in reference to the PCIE device, i am unsure if its my nvme SSDs or the graphics card? Is this an AMD bios problem?


----------



## evarty

Afternoon,

I got myself the Gigabyte x570 Ultra with the 3800X. I updated to the latest BIOS F4F, however I'm having one hell of a time to get the system to boot(system turns on but I'm staring at a blank screen) with two Gigabyte 980 Tis in SLI. When two cards are plugged in, the diagnostic VGA light on the motherboard is on implying that there's an issue with the video connection. 

If I connect only one card (whether it be the top(PCIEX16) or middle(PCIEX8) slot) the system boots fine. If I connect the cards to the middle(PCIEX8) AND bottom(PCIEX4) slot in SLI the system boots & the motherboards diagnostic VGA is off (as should be when it works).

***
DOES BOOTS:

TEST 1
PCIEX16 - Occupied
PCIEX8 - Empty
PCIEX4 - Empty

TEST 2
PCIEX16 - Empty
PCIEX8 - Occupied
PCIEX4 - Empty

TEST 3
PCIEX16 - Occupied
PCIEX8 - Empty
PCIEX4 - Occupied
***
***
DOES NOT BOOT:

Test 4
PCIEX16 - Occupied
PCIEX8 - Occupied
PCIEX4 - Empty
***
I've tried this on all 3 available BIOS: F2, F3 & F4F with all the same issue. I've switched BIOS to GEN 4 only, GEN 3 only and used both those configuration with switching the Bifurcation between Auto, 2x8 & 1x8/2x4.

Am I doing something wrong here? Any advice would be greatly appreciated.

PS Just for reference the manual does state I'm suppose to use the top(PCIEX16) or middle(PCIEX8) slot when doing SLI.


----------



## 0S1R1S

Streetdragon said:


> newest win10 and like i wrote
> Powerplan "high performence" minclock 1, maxclock 100.


I'm glad this is helping some people. A few others said it didn't work, so I'm not sure what's going on with these power plans. I tested through a few BIOS and all the Power Plans/Settings and this is the only setting that lets my vcore drop to <1.0v like AMD demonstrates.


----------



## Streetdragon

check both cards if there is any video output. i had the problem, that the secound card goot detected as the main card and i had no video on the other top card. You can change that in the bios. wich is main


----------



## evarty

Streetdragon said:


> check both cards if there is any video output. i had the problem, that the secound card goot detected as the main card and i had no video on the other top card. You can change that in the bios. wich is main


Thanks for your input. I did try that already, I just forgot to add that above. 

As for good measure I'm going to try again. I will post an update.

New information: I tried what you suggested and to results were the same, I even went as far as testing each port individualy (all 4 on both cards so a total of 8 ports, the DVIs were not tested due to not having a DVI capable monitor) however I did discover something else. 

The system does boot, I know this because I can hear the Windows startup sound. I also again for good measure toggled between the "Display First" options. Also interesting enough I left one card in (which does boot fine) and disconnected the monitor cable the VGA troubleshooting light stayed on (I guess it know that the cable isn't plugged in) then plugged the monitor in(after windows booted) then I got a display however the light remained on. Something tells me this is a big in the BIOS but I'm not sure.


----------



## Spank7

Hello Guys

I bought today Gigabyte AORUS X570 Master 

I'm having problem to run my memory at 3200 with xmp and without , i tried run at 3200 with 1.35 v and 1.36 but cant boot at windows. After a lot of tries i managed to boot and play some games at 2900 ram speed with 1.35v. 
I have the Corsair Vengeance 32 gb with 4 dimms , 4 8 gb https://www.corsair.com/eu/en/Categories/Products/Memory/vengeance-lpx-black/p/CMK16GX4M2B3200C16

Anyone else has problem with running at 3200 , is there something i can try some settings ?

Thanks


----------



## M4nB3arP1g

I just got a Aorus Master and 3900x up and running. I am having issues with the XMP profile for my ram. My PC will boot with the XMP profile but will BSoD after awhile. I ran memtest86 at stock ram settings and there are no errors after 1 pass but using the XMP profile I get 400+ errors before even one pass completes. I don't know if that indicates bad ram or the XMP profile is not stable. I am not getting any BSoD at stock ram settings during general PC usage.

I have a CMK16GX4M2B3600C18 kit which is on the QVL as I understand it should work. The XMP profile name seems odd in the BIOS as well showing DDR4-3500 but under advance settings it looks like the correct "System Memory Multiplier" of 36 is being selected.


----------



## Streetdragon

M4nB3arP1g said:


> I just got a Aorus Master and 3900x up and running. I am having issues with the XMP profile for my ram. My PC will boot with the XMP profile but will BSoD after awhile. I ran memtest86 at stock ram settings and there are no errors after 1 pass but using the XMP profile I get 400+ errors before even one pass completes. I don't know if that indicates bad ram or the XMP profile is not stable. I am not getting any BSoD at stock ram settings during general PC usage.
> 
> I have a CMK16GX4M2B3600C18 kit which is on the QVL as I understand it should work. The XMP profile name seems odd in the BIOS as well showing DDR4-3500 but under advance settings it looks like the correct "System Memory Multiplier" of 36 is being selected.


did you set the voltage to 1,35V? the board dont set the voltage for the xmp


----------



## M4nB3arP1g

Streetdragon said:


> did you set the voltage to 1,35V? the board dont set the voltage for the xmp



That seems to have fixed it. I ran a full pass of MemTest86 and no errors reported using the XMP profile and the DRAM voltage set to 1.35V.


I did not know you needed to manually set the DRAM voltage for XMP. I though using the XMP profile set everything for you.


----------



## Aenra

GB-Matthews, assuming you're at liberty to discuss this;

Any reason why the Xtreme has both LAN phys wired to the chipset? I remember seeing an AMD published diagram showing how the CPUs allow for one to be wired directly to them, only this isn't the case here? Why..


----------



## Spank7

I think there is problem with 4 dimms to reach 3200 with xmp and 1.35v manual , at the moment i can only reach with 28 multi at 2800 stable


----------



## Nighthog

Spank7 said:


> I think there is problem with 4 dimms to reach 3200 with xmp and 1.35v manual , at the moment i can only reach with 28 multi at 2800 stable


Not a problem over here, must be a compatibility issue with your kits. Or your setting some setting wrong. Could be your brand/make of memory is just bad.

I can boot 4x8Gb 3933Mhz stable with XMP in asynch mode and 3800Mhz in 1:1:1 mode working stable. With the memory kits I have.

___________________________________________________________________________________________________________________

@GBT-MatthewH

I found another issue with the *BIOS F3e on X570 Aorus Xtreme* motherboard regarding sleep function.

When you resume from sleep your SoC Voltage is reset/ignored from what you have set in BIOS. It goes back to stock/AUTO 1.100V on resume. I

I had it set with a offset: VCORE SOC [normal] -> [-0.0750V] before I put the system in sleep and it's gone back to stock on when I got back into Windows. It should have been 1.025V with how I setup it in BIOS and was as such before I tried the sleep function again.

I haven't checked the other voltages as I haven't found a need to tinker with them, but it could be wise to go over them in your testing to see which function as they should using sleep/resume. It's a possible source of problems when settings aren't remembered/reset when using sleep.

There is also a issue with duplicate entries for settings in [AMD CBS] & [AMD OVERCLOCKING] It is regarding the Data Fabric multiplier, Manual setting.
The one in AMD CBS -> XFR sub-menu works up-to 1800[3600Mhz] without issue. But you have trouble above, it could boot 1833 but it would crash on any load when in windows. Anything above would not boot at all. tried various things but could not get it to work.
The one in AMD OVERCLOCKING When set manually functions without issue all the way to 1900[3800Mhz]. Just set it and it worked without issue. 

It's a little odd the same function behaves differently depending on where you set it.


----------



## Spank7

Could you post a pic where is the Profiles for PCH Fan in the bios , because even i have the newest i cant find it


----------



## shadowxaero

Moparman said:


> Is anyone running Raid 0 on their X570? if so how do you set it up?


I am running raid 0 on two 660p Intel drives via the chipset. What are you having trouble with?


----------



## pschorr1123

Nighthog said:


> Not a problem over here, must be a compatibility issue with your kits. Or your setting some setting wrong. Could be your brand/make of memory is just bad.
> 
> I can boot 4x8Gb 3933Mhz stable with XMP in asynch mode and 3800Mhz in 1:1:1 mode working stable. With the memory kits I have.
> 
> ___________________________________________________________________________________________________________________
> 
> @GBT-MatthewH
> 
> I found another issue with the *BIOS F3e on X570 Aorus Xtreme* motherboard regarding sleep function.
> 
> When you resume from sleep your SoC Voltage is reset/ignored from what you have set in BIOS. It goes back to stock/AUTO 1.100V on resume. I
> 
> I had it set with a offset: VCORE SOC [normal] -> [-0.0750V] before I put the system in sleep and it's gone back to stock on when I got back into Windows. It should have been 1.025V with how I setup it in BIOS and was as such before I tried the sleep function again.
> 
> I haven't checked the other voltages as I haven't found a need to tinker with them, but it could be wise to go over them in your testing to see which function as they should using sleep/resume. It's a possible source of problems when settings aren't remembered/reset when using sleep.
> 
> There is also a issue with duplicate entries for settings in [AMD CBS] & [AMD OVERCLOCKING] It is regarding the Data Fabric multiplier, Manual setting.
> The one in AMD CBS -> XFR sub-menu works up-to 1800[3600Mhz] without issue. But you have trouble above, it could boot 1833 but it would crash on any load when in windows. Anything above would not boot at all. tried various things but could not get it to work.
> The one in AMD OVERCLOCKING When set manually functions without issue all the way to 1900[3800Mhz]. Just set it and it worked without issue.
> 
> It's a little odd the same function behaves differently depending on where you set it.


I can confirm on my X570 Master that the SOC voltage returns to 1.20 (in Ryzen Master) from my 1.10 set in bios after resuming from sleep win10 1903


----------



## pschorr1123

Spank7 said:


> Could you post a pic where is the Profiles for PCH Fan in the bios , because even i have the newest i cant find it


In bios press F6 to open up smart Fan. Then look in drop down list (where it says CPU) and look for PCH


----------



## eXteR

Bought an Aorus Master and returned it.

Bios is still really buggy, and a no go for me is the audio thing. Integrated AMP only works if connected to front panel. Back connector don't have amp options.

My Xonar DGX sound a lot better than this.

Not worth the 450€ that i paid for it. Still using Taichi X370 and it's rock solid 3700X stock and FlareX at 3600CL16.

Also Smart Fan config don't save on bios profiles, so if you change something and crashes, bios resets and you have to config all again.


----------



## GBT-MatthewH

Nighthog said:


> @GBT-MatthewH
> 
> I found another issue with the *BIOS F3e on X570 Aorus Xtreme* motherboard regarding sleep function.
> 
> When you resume from sleep your SoC Voltage is reset/ignored from what you have set in BIOS. It goes back to stock/AUTO 1.100V on resume. I
> 
> I had it set with a offset: VCORE SOC [normal] -> [-0.0750V] before I put the system in sleep and it's gone back to stock on when I got back into Windows. It should have been 1.025V with how I setup it in BIOS and was as such before I tried the sleep function again.
> 
> I haven't checked the other voltages as I haven't found a need to tinker with them, but it could be wise to go over them in your testing to see which function as they should using sleep/resume. It's a possible source of problems when settings aren't remembered/reset when using sleep.


Let me check on this in the morning.


Nighthog said:


> There is also a issue with duplicate entries for settings in [AMD CBS] & [AMD OVERCLOCKING] It is regarding the Data Fabric multiplier, Manual setting.
> The one in AMD CBS -> XFR sub-menu works up-to 1800[3600Mhz] without issue. But you have trouble above, it could boot 1833 but it would crash on any load when in windows. Anything above would not boot at all. tried various things but could not get it to work.
> The one in AMD OVERCLOCKING When set manually functions without issue all the way to 1900[3800Mhz]. Just set it and it worked without issue.
> 
> It's a little odd the same function behaves differently depending on where you set it.


These menu's are a function of the AGESA and programmed by AMD directly. AFAIK we can only hide/unhide settings but not adjust the way they function. I will double check if there is any way we can 'clean it up'.


----------



## Spank7

pschorr1123 said:


> In bios press F6 to open up smart Fan. Then look in drop down list (where it says CPU) and look for PCH


Thanks a lot i found it , the problem was that for some reason the motherboard had switched to the 2nd bios which had the old bios ...


----------



## Spank7

@GBT-MatthewH 

Could you check the compatibility with ram 4 x 8gb 3200mhz

I have the Corsair VENGEANCE® LPX 16GB ( https://www.corsair.com/eu/en/Categories/Products/Memory/vengeance-lpx-black/p/CMK16GX4M2B3200C16 ) 4 dimms of that so 32gb

Anything i tried over 29 multi doesnt boot in windows even with 1.35v manual , at 29x im ok but if i go a little higher 30 it doesnt boot in windows


----------



## panni

Spank7 said:


> Thanks a lot i found it , the problem was that for some reason the motherboard had switched to the 2nd bios which had the old bios ...


I've just experienced the same. Is there *any* way to detect whether the primary or the secondary BIOS is currently booted?
It seems like shorting the pins for a BIOS reset actually switches back to the primary one (AORUS X570 Pro user here).

The board's running great. What's weird, though: the infinity fabric clock (or the XMP for that matter) seems to have direct impact on how the UEFI responds to my keyboard inputs. Once I disable XMP, it's super fast and responsive. With XMP enabled it becomes more sluggish the higher the memory clock.


----------



## Spank7

panni said:


> I've just experienced the same. Is there *any* way to detect whether the primary or the secondary BIOS is currently booted?
> It seems like shorting the pins for a BIOS reset actually switches back to the primary one (AORUS X570 Pro user here).
> 
> The board's running great. What's weird, though: the infinity fabric clock (or the XMP for that matter) seems to have direct impact on how the UEFI responds to my keyboard inputs. Once I disable XMP, it's super fast and responsive. With XMP enabled it becomes more sluggish the higher the memory clock.


For the bios i just used the switch that the board has and now im using only a single bios so it cant run to the 2nd one itself


----------



## drucejnr

Any news on the upcoming BIOS for the Linux/Destiny 2 fix?


----------



## panni

Spank7 said:


> For the bios i just used the switch that the board has and now im using only a single bios so it cant run to the 2nd one itself


Dang, I think the AORUS Pro doesn't have such a switch.


----------



## flyinion

Anyone know if the Master has any known issues with any of these 3 memory kits? Can't find them on any QVL's for any of the boards I've been considering. Seems like most of the stuff is 2x8 kits or 4x8 kits

https://www.newegg.com/g-skill-32gb-288-pin-ddr4-sdram/p/N82E16820232748
https://www.newegg.com/g-skill-32gb-288-pin-ddr4-sdram/p/N82E16820232795
https://www.newegg.com/corsair-32gb-288-pin-ddr4-sdram/p/N82E16820236498

edit: Just trying to find a 3200-3600 kit of 32GB with RGB that isn't going to break the bank but will also be compatible.


----------



## evarty

flyinion said:


> Anyone know if the Master has any known issues with any of these 3 memory kits? Can't find them on any QVL's for any of the boards I've been considering. Seems like most of the stuff is 2x8 kits or 4x8 kits
> 
> https://www.newegg.com/g-skill-32gb-288-pin-ddr4-sdram/p/N82E16820232748
> https://www.newegg.com/g-skill-32gb-288-pin-ddr4-sdram/p/N82E16820232795
> https://www.newegg.com/corsair-32gb-288-pin-ddr4-sdram/p/N82E16820236498
> 
> edit: Just trying to find a 3200-3600 kit of 32GB with RGB that isn't going to break the bank but will also be compatible.


I'm on the Aorus Ultra and got myself the "Corsair Dominator Platinum RGB 32GB (2x16GB) DDR4 3466 (PC4-27700) C16 1.35V Black" even tho they were not on the compatibly list. They worked right out of the box , I wouldn't be surprised if they worked for you as well.


----------



## flyinion

evarty said:


> I'm on the Aorus Ultra and got myself the "Corsair Dominator Platinum RGB 32GB (2x16GB) DDR4 3466 (PC4-27700) C16 1.35V Black" even tho they were not on the compatibly list. They worked right out of the box , I wouldn't be surprised if they worked for you as well.


Thanks, I was thinking of the Trident Z just cause of the price (it's dropped a lot since I first found the kit) but since i"m not going to be running my Noctua DH14 any more with this new build I don't have to worry about ridiculous height RAM either. Any RGB issues with the Corsair? I'm assuming you have to use the Corsair software? Or can the Gigabyte RGB Fusion control them?


----------



## MGMG8GT

I wanted to report some strange behavior.

Working on my 3900x and X570 Aorus Master - the chip will not boost past stock clocks still, maxes out 4250 to 4300 single core/gaming and 4050-4075 multicore loads. PBO via the bios, in all forms, does not work at all. Ryzen Master PBO does work, but doesn't affect top boost clocks. PBO levels in Ryzen Master default to max PPT/TDC and EDC values. EDC will not budge past 157A, but TDC maxes out at the stock 95A. Setting TDC higher, to say 120A, makes no difference, it locks at 95A. I dunno what's holding me back, but TDC being the only value maxed out seems suspect.
Temps are fine, newest chipset drivers and bios. Also worth noting is CPU+SOC with bios only PBO is stock 116w, while Ryzen Master enabled PBO is 197w.

Additionally, I decided to experiment with some ram today. The ram I have in my build is Gskill Trident-Z 8gbx2 3600 CL14 ram, Bdie. I swapped those out today for some older Gskill Vengeance 3200 ram I had around, 8gbx2 as well. Boost clocks went up 125mhz, R15/20 scores stayed on the high side of the same. It seems this ram, or ram in general, can affect boost clocks? I'm not sure.


----------



## Nighthog

@MGMG8GT

I think it's a AMD AGESA issue, I haven't seen anyone really say they have been able to adjust the PBO stock settings in BIOS. I tried shortly BPO -> ENABLED & PBO -> ADVANCED with manual settings. I saw no difference with manual settings to be had the few seconds I spent with it. the stock PBO -> ENABLED seemed to perform better at a quick glance. Though the system still didn't really draw more power than it did with no PBO at all. 

I was convinced it was still broken so I didn't put much effort into it at all. Just to confirm what everyone was saying. We will have to wait for AMD to accept they have a issue on their hand or they will not acknowledge any issue and say this is how it works and we will probably have to be accept it's crap. 

I would love to be able to tweak parameters but I don't know at this stage if they will enable it outside as you noticed they work to a limit within AMD RYZEN MASTER software.


----------



## OCmember

What's the verdict on the Aorus Extreme? I only have the board and ram for it so far and have a long way to go before i complete the build.


----------



## MGMG8GT

Nighthog said:


> @MGMG8GT
> 
> I think it's a AMD AGESA issue, I haven't seen anyone really say they have been able to adjust the PBO stock settings in BIOS. I tried shortly BPO -> ENABLED & PBO -> ADVANCED with manual settings. I saw no difference with manual settings to be had the few seconds I spent with it. the stock PBO -> ENABLED seemed to perform better at a quick glance. Though the system still didn't really draw more power than it did with no PBO at all.
> 
> I was convinced it was still broken so I didn't put much effort into it at all. Just to confirm what everyone was saying. We will have to wait for AMD to accept they have a issue on their hand or they will not acknowledge any issue and say this is how it works and we will probably have to be accept it's crap.
> 
> I would love to be able to tweak parameters but I don't know at this stage if they will enable it outside as you noticed they work to a limit within AMD RYZEN MASTER software.


PBO in bios 100% does nothing, I've verified this. PBO in Ryzen Master causes a higher power draw, I've measured this using HWinfo and my killawatt, but no increase in performance. My ram change has definitely improved performance, very slightly. A few guys I know with 3900x have far higher (6000pts) physics scores in Firestrike Ultra than I do, they are using X470 boards.


----------



## Nighthog

OCmember said:


> What's the verdict on the Aorus Extreme? I only have the board and ram for it so far and have a long way to go before i complete the build.


It's a nice board but overpriced as everyone says. I had my eye on it from the first glance but I thought it would cost half of what it actually cost in the end but I don't regret anything yet. Feature wise I could have been done with the Aorus Elite but I wanted this one so I got this one after failed delivery of a competitor board I was curios on. 
The passive PCH heatsink is a killer feature. NR: 1 <-- my final and only decision to go for it in the end and the nice to have right angle connectors all along the edge. Silly reasons but that was what made the choice above other cheaper versions. 

BIOS is OK, nothing deadly thus far but this early there are some bugs to be found and a little bad organization thanks to AMD AGESA stuff. I think a 32MB BIOS ROM could have allowed a little fewer nicer options. They did remove the RGB stuff from BIOS to previous B350 boards on launch of the Ryzen cpu:s. 
I'm a little grumpy to have to set that stuff trough their APP CENTER now in windows instead. 

Another annoyance is the BIOS LED indicator! I HATE THAT ORANGE COLOUR! You can't shut it off. Ruins everything if you want a particular colour scheme inside you case. It's too bright.


----------



## bucdan

Gigabyte x570 Pro Wifi with 16GBx2 3200 Ballistix LT sticks, the AES version that is QVL. Board doesn't always boot, cycles between CPU and DRAM according to the red boot light on the board. Tried running ram XMP and standard speed, same issue where sometimes it boots through, sometimes it doesn't. I have 2 sets of these sticks, tried 1 stick at a time in each of the 4 slots, same issue, sometimes boots, sometimes doesn't.

Chances of it being a bad board? Bad RAM? I have a 3rd set coming from Amazon, since the previous 2 sets came from Newegg, just to confirm it isn't the RAM, but wanted to see if you guys have been having these issues with Gigabyte boards.

If it's the board, which I'm like 60% sure, replacement with Newegg is going to be a pain. I have a feeling. Besides, Front audio header doesn't work well for the microphone as all I get is static noise where it suddenly happened one day; the front headphone works though, as does the rest of the ports in the rear.


----------



## Moparman

shadowxaero said:


> I am running raid 0 on two 660p Intel drives via the chipset. What are you having trouble with?


I'm running an NVme drive for boot. But I have a pair of 256gb ssd that I want in Raid0 and and 2 480gb I want in Raid0 and I can't even get either pair to raid.


----------



## Dhoulmagus

@bucdan why would a replacement from Newegg be an issue? Are they out of stock or something?

I have the same board arriving today (CPU hopefully today as well but its in another package) from newegg, will see if I have the same issue


----------



## Kellz

3800MHz CL15 1:1 1900 (FCLK) stable on 3600X/X570 Aorus Master

My RAM: F4-3200C14D-16GFX
1.45 vdimm
1.1 vsoc
60 proc ODT
CR 1
GDMD


----------



## OCmember

Thanks for the reply @Nighthog I'm really looking forward to it and this new build. I haven't built in 10yrs, I'm still on X58 1366 socket, heh, so I've been out of the loop on new features etc. so any insight and advice is appreciated,

Cheers


----------



## pschorr1123

Spank7 said:


> Thanks a lot i found it , the problem was that for some reason the motherboard had switched to the 2nd bios which had the old bios ...


This board has a "dip switch" by the Debug LED that disables that behavior and allows you to specify which bios you boot into with the switch above it.


----------



## bucdan

Serious_Don said:


> @bucdan why would a replacement from Newegg be an issue? Are they out of stock or something?
> 
> I have the same board arriving today (CPU hopefully today as well but its in another package) from newegg, will see if I have the same issue


Sometimes they can be sticklers when it comes to getting replacements.


----------



## Bart

bucdan said:


> Gigabyte x570 Pro Wifi with 16GBx2 3200 Ballistix LT sticks, the AES version that is QVL. Board doesn't always boot, cycles between CPU and DRAM according to the red boot light on the board. Tried running ram XMP and standard speed, same issue where sometimes it boots through, sometimes it doesn't. I have 2 sets of these sticks, tried 1 stick at a time in each of the 4 slots, same issue, sometimes boots, sometimes doesn't.
> 
> Chances of it being a bad board? Bad RAM? I have a 3rd set coming from Amazon, since the previous 2 sets came from Newegg, just to confirm it isn't the RAM, but wanted to see if you guys have been having these issues with Gigabyte boards.
> 
> If it's the board, which I'm like 60% sure, replacement with Newegg is going to be a pain. I have a feeling. Besides, Front audio header doesn't work well for the microphone as all I get is static noise where it suddenly happened one day; the front headphone works though, as does the rest of the ports in the rear.


Did you set the RAM voltage manually? If not, try it. There's a bug where even with XMP, your RAM will default to 1.2v. Force that to whatever your RAM says it's supposed to be (assuming 1.35V).


----------



## evarty

flyinion said:


> evarty said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm on the Aorus Ultra and got myself the "Corsair Dominator Platinum RGB 32GB (2x16GB) DDR4 3466 (PC4-27700) C16 1.35V Black" even tho they were not on the compatibly list. They worked right out of the box , I wouldn't be surprised if they worked for you as well.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks, I was thinking of the Trident Z just cause of the price (it's dropped a lot since I first found the kit) but since i"m not going to be running my Noctua DH14 any more with this new build I don't have to worry about ridiculous height RAM either. Any RGB issues with the Corsair? I'm assuming you have to use the Corsair software? Or can the Gigabyte RGB Fusion control them?
Click to expand...

RHB Fusion cannot control the memory RGB. I do not really care to change them tho. I'm going to water cool my cou so do not care about the Ram height.


----------



## magnafides

Just tried DRAM OC for the first time w/ Ballistix Sport LT 3000/C15 using Ryzen DRAM Calculator's "Safe" values (CL16) for 3466MHz (Aorus Elite, 3700X). Set voltage to 1.39V which was recommended. Ran some Memtest64 w/ no errors, but only about a half hour -- not sure how long to make sure it's really stable. Cinebench Multi Score went up around 200 points from the stock 3000MHz profile. Looking forward to pushing it more.


----------



## GBT-MatthewH

Spank7 said:


> @GBT-MatthewH
> 
> Could you check the compatibility with ram 4 x 8gb 3200mhz
> 
> I have the Corsair VENGEANCE® LPX 16GB ( https://www.corsair.com/eu/en/Categories/Products/Memory/vengeance-lpx-black/p/CMK16GX4M2B3200C16 ) 4 dimms of that so 32gb
> 
> Anything i tried over 29 multi doesnt boot in windows even with 1.35v manual , at 29x im ok but if i go a little higher 30 it doesnt boot in windows





bucdan said:


> Gigabyte x570 Pro Wifi with 16GBx2 3200 Ballistix LT sticks, the AES version that is QVL. Board doesn't always boot, cycles between CPU and DRAM according to the red boot light on the board. Tried running ram XMP and standard speed, same issue where sometimes it boots through, sometimes it doesn't. I have 2 sets of these sticks, tried 1 stick at a time in each of the 4 slots, same issue, sometimes boots, sometimes doesn't..


Make sure you are using A2/B2 slots.


----------



## 0S1R1S

evarty said:


> RHB Fusion cannot control the memory RGB. I do not really care to change them tho. I'm going to water cool my cou so do not care about the Ram height.


RGB Fusion can control GSkill Trident RGB. Run as Admin and it should show up. But I also noticed a lot more vcore fluctuations with RGB Fusion open. If you force close it from Task Manager, your custom colors stay, but if you close it normally it reverts. So my fix was to write a quick startup script that ends the RGBFusion task on startup. So it applies my theme, then ends itself.


----------



## Spank7

Also i would like to see to the debug led an option to change the led from bios so we can see the cpu temperature.

I had this option to my asus motherboard and i saw that also asrock motherboards has this option to change it


----------



## flyinion

0S1R1S said:


> RGB Fusion can control GSkill Trident RGB. Run as Admin and it should show up. But I also noticed a lot more vcore fluctuations with RGB Fusion open. If you force close it from Task Manager, your custom colors stay, but if you close it normally it reverts. So my fix was to write a quick startup script that ends the RGBFusion task on startup. So it applies my theme, then ends itself.


Thanks, it's good to know about the GSkill stuff. I figured the Corsair wouldn't but wasn't sure. My current built is like 4.5 years old and has no RGB inside the case so I don't know if some of the apps can control other mfr's stuff etc.


----------



## bucdan

Bart said:


> Did you set the RAM voltage manually? If not, try it. There's a bug where even with XMP, your RAM will default to 1.2v. Force that to whatever your RAM says it's supposed to be (assuming 1.35V).


Will give it a try tonight.



GBT-MatthewH said:


> Make sure you are using A2/B2 slots.


Mhmm. I'm certain, second slot from the left, and last slot to the right. Oddly enough, when I get into the BIOS, the board says "Unknown" for the manufacturer. I've seen people's BIOS actually say the manufacturer of the RAM. I have another set of RAM coming in from Amazon to be certain it's not Newegg giving me the short stick for the two sets I ordered from them at the same time. Else it's the board. 

Latest BIOS version as well, optimized defaults, etc.

EDIT: Just saw that Gigabyte is doing some freebies for reviews, sweet. What's bad is the need for Facebook to even submit it .


----------



## Dibiase

Spank7 said:


> Hello Guys
> 
> I bought today Gigabyte AORUS X570 Master
> 
> I'm having problem to run my memory at 3200 with xmp and without , i tried run at 3200 with 1.35 v and 1.36 but cant boot at windows. After a lot of tries i managed to boot and play some games at 2900 ram speed with 1.35v.
> I have the Corsair Vengeance 32 gb with 4 dimms , 4 8 gb https://www.corsair.com/eu/en/Categories/Products/Memory/vengeance-lpx-black/p/CMK16GX4M2B3200C16
> 
> Anyone else has problem with running at 3200 , is there something i can try some settings ?
> 
> Thanks


I'm running 4 x 8 GB sticks of G.Skill Trident at DDR4 3200 Timing 14-14-14-34 without any problems on the x570 Master.


----------



## Spank7

Dibiase said:


> I'm running 4 x 8 GB sticks of G.Skill Trident at DDR4 3200 Timing 14-14-14-34 without any problems on the x570 Master.


Hmm i dont know then maybe it's a compatibility thing with these specific memories ( model ) and 4 dimms, it goes only to 29 multi


----------



## Dibiase

Spank7 said:


> Hmm i dont know then maybe it's a compatibility thing with these specific memories ( model ) and 4 dimms, it goes only to 29 multi


Possible, this is the exact kit I'm running. https://www.newegg.com/g-skill-32gb-288-pin-ddr4-sdram/p/N82E16820232650?Item=N82E16820232650

On the original bios I couldn't get it to boot with 4 sticks after I enabled XMP until I manually set the dram voltage to 1.35v, but on the current bios it works fine left at auto.


----------



## Dibiase

MGMG8GT said:


> I wanted to report some strange behavior.
> 
> Working on my 3900x and X570 Aorus Master - the chip will not boost past stock clocks still, maxes out 4250 to 4300 single core/gaming and 4050-4075 multicore loads. PBO via the bios, in all forms, does not work at all. Ryzen Master PBO does work, but doesn't affect top boost clocks. PBO levels in Ryzen Master default to max PPT/TDC and EDC values. EDC will not budge past 157A, but TDC maxes out at the stock 95A. Setting TDC higher, to say 120A, makes no difference, it locks at 95A. I dunno what's holding me back, but TDC being the only value maxed out seems suspect.
> Temps are fine, newest chipset drivers and bios. Also worth noting is CPU+SOC with bios only PBO is stock 116w, while Ryzen Master enabled PBO is 197w.
> 
> Additionally, I decided to experiment with some ram today. The ram I have in my build is Gskill Trident-Z 8gbx2 3600 CL14 ram, Bdie. I swapped those out today for some older Gskill Vengeance 3200 ram I had around, 8gbx2 as well. Boost clocks went up 125mhz, R15/20 scores stayed on the high side of the same. It seems this ram, or ram in general, can affect boost clocks? I'm not sure.


I'm running the 3900x and X570 master as well and I can't seem to hit max rated single core no mater what I do either but not as bad as your seeing. All core seems to stay around 4200 MHz all the time and single core gets up to 4525 max. Temps never got over 49 C during the benchmark.


----------



## bigjdubb

I've got an X570 Master and a 3700x coming tomorrow. Should I be updating to the F5g bios?


----------



## Dibiase

bigjdubb said:


> I've got an X570 Master and a 3700x coming tomorrow. Should I be updating to the F5b bios?


I'm running the latest offical bios F5g, no real major issues so far.


----------



## GBT-MatthewH

bucdan said:


> Will give it a try tonight.
> 
> 
> 
> Mhmm. I'm certain, second slot from the left, and last slot to the right. Oddly enough, when I get into the BIOS, the board says "Unknown" for the manufacturer. I've seen people's BIOS actually say the manufacturer of the RAM. I have another set of RAM coming in from Amazon to be certain it's not Newegg giving me the short stick for the two sets I ordered from them at the same time. Else it's the board.
> 
> Latest BIOS version as well, optimized defaults, etc.
> 
> EDIT: Just saw that Gigabyte is doing some freebies for reviews, sweet. What's bad is the need for Facebook to even submit it .


Sounds like the SPD info isn't being read? Not sure. Every kit I have tested was XMP and done.


----------



## drucejnr

Any update from AMD about the Linux/Destiny2 BIOS fix?


----------



## bucdan

drucejnr said:


> Any update from AMD about the Linux/Destiny2 BIOS fix?


They're saying end of month by AMD, then another week or 2 when the board makers work with it to create their BIOS update.


----------



## drucejnr

bucdan said:


> They're saying end of month by AMD, then another week or 2 when the board makers work with it to create their BIOS update.


Ah right. So about a 3 week wait then. Good to know


----------



## n4p0l3onic

Guys quick question, does the x570 aorus ultra seriously have no debug led on the board???


----------



## Roboionator

n4p0l3onic said:


> Guys quick question, does the x570 aorus ultra seriously have no debug led on the board???


have 4 led,...next to front usb 3,2 connector


----------



## n4p0l3onic

Roboionator said:


> n4p0l3onic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Guys quick question, does the x570 aorus ultra seriously have no debug led on the board???
> 
> 
> 
> have 4 led,...next to front usb 3,2 connector
Click to expand...

But no debug led??? I mean post code debug led.


----------



## Spectre73

n4p0l3onic said:


> But no debug led??? I mean post code debug led.


There are literally hundreds of board pictures in the net. You should be able to get your answer yourself.....


----------



## flyinion

Hi guys quick question on the Master's features. Does the ESS Sabre DAC only apply to the front panel headphones or the rear I/O as well?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Illined

Can Master owners please check if they are experiencing any coil whine? My motherboard has audible coil whine coming from one of the two highlighted parts in this image https://i.imgur.com/lcVmogv.png. Though this doesn't indicate any defects, I'm still inclined to return it as it is very annoying.


----------



## MGMG8GT

Dibiase said:


> I'm running the 3900x and X570 master as well and I can't seem to hit max rated single core no mater what I do either but not as bad as your seeing. All core seems to stay around 4200 MHz all the time and single core gets up to 4525 max. Temps never got over 49 C during the benchmark.


I've been able to get up to 4050 to 4100 all core. Gaming and 3dmark are in the 4300 to 4400 range. I've stretched this up a bit by undervolting the offset to -0.1 and scores improved by ~2.5%. PBO is still off. Also, if I run slower ram, 3200mhz CL16 vs the CL3600 CL14 that I have for the build, boost clocks go up ~200mhz. No change in benchmarks.


----------



## Nighthog

flyinion said:


> Hi guys quick question on the Master's features. Does the ESS Sabre DAC only apply to the front panel headphones or the rear I/O as well?


The ESS Sabre DAC is for front panel audio only! <--- *EDIT: Clarification this is for the AMP section*, sorry poorly worded by me.

I'm on the Xtreme and this is how it is. Back I/O AUDIO doesn't have AMP features. Saw others on the net asking same question.


----------



## bucdan

Nighthog said:


> The ESS Sabre DAC is for front panel audio only!
> 
> I'm on the Xtreme and this is how it is. Back I/O AUDIO doesn't have AMP features. Saw others on the net asking same question.


That's dumb. I think their product website implies it applies to both front and rear. 



GBT-MatthewH said:


> Sounds like the SPD info isn't being read? Not sure. Every kit I have tested was XMP and done.


Tested it with the RAM from Amazon. Bad board .

Now, dumb question of the day: The power sockets to the north of the board that powers the CPU, we only have to plug in a 8pin, correct? Or are we supposed to plug in both? My board has both an 8pin and a 4pin.


----------



## HalongPort

Nighthog said:


> The ESS Sabre DAC is for front panel audio only!
> 
> I'm on the Xtreme and this is how it is. Back I/O AUDIO doesn't have AMP features. Saw others on the net asking same question.


Really?
That's incredible disappointing and was one of the reasons I would like to go with the Master.
Guess the Master is not that attractive for me anymore.


----------



## Nighthog

bucdan said:


> That's dumb. I think their product website implies it applies to both front and rear.





HalongPort said:


> Really?
> That's incredible disappointing and was one of the reasons I would like to go with the Master.
> Guess the Master is not that attractive for me anymore.


I saw no mention in marketing that it applies to all ports. Just that there is and AMP and it's capable of driving powerful headphones. 
What motherboard has back audio AMP? I haven't seen any mention any do?

Tough the sound is good on the front & back. It's 100% clean from all noise.
No jitter/pops/distortion or other noise from power creeps into the sound. I had an issue with the back-connectors having coil/noise from the GPU/network/HDD transplant on my Biostar motherboard. 
Gigabyte doesn't have this issue. The sound is clean!

Just be sure to haver good enough headphones for the sound character you like. I made the mistake to buy wrong kind of headphones when my old broke down, made a bad choice to listen to "normals" in the shop to go for Marshall Bluetooth ones, it's awful to my ears. The mids and up sound **** on these in my opinion.


----------



## panni

bucdan said:


> That's dumb. I think their product website implies it applies to both front and rear.
> 
> 
> 
> Tested it with the RAM from Amazon. Bad board .
> 
> Now, dumb question of the day: The power sockets to the north of the board that powers the CPU, we only have to plug in a 8pin, correct? Or are we supposed to plug in both? My board has both an 8pin and a 4pin.


Only the 8-Pin is needed.


----------



## Moparman

Illined said:


> Can Master owners please check if they are experiencing any coil whine? My motherboard has audible coil whine coming from one of the two highlighted parts in this image https://i.imgur.com/lcVmogv.png. Though this doesn't indicate any defects, I'm still inclined to return it as it is very annoying.




Mine doesn't have it. Have you put your finger on the 2 inductors to see if it goes away?


----------



## Illined

Moparman said:


> Mine doesn't have it. Have you put your finger on the 2 inductors to see if it goes away?



I have, it didn't go away.


----------



## flyinion

Nighthog said:


> I saw no mention in marketing that it applies to all ports. Just that there is and AMP and it's capable of driving powerful headphones.
> What motherboard has back audio AMP? I haven't seen any mention any do?
> 
> Tough the sound is good on the front & back. It's 100% clean from all noise.
> No jitter/pops/distortion or other noise from power creeps into the sound. I had an issue with the back-connectors having coil/noise from the GPU/network/HDD transplant on my Biostar motherboard.
> Gigabyte doesn't have this issue. The sound is clean!
> 
> Just be sure to haver good enough headphones for the sound character you like. I made the mistake to buy wrong kind of headphones when my old broke down, made a bad choice to listen to "normals" in the shop to go for Marshall Bluetooth ones, it's awful to my ears. The mids and up sound **** on these in my opinion.


Yeah I don't expect the back panel to have a headphone amp, but it just seems weird that the DAC itself would apply only to the front panel. The MSI board talks about having high quality outputs on both. Ugh now I'm not sure which brand I'm going with again.


----------



## HalongPort

Yes, I also don't care about that amp at all. The Sabre DAC itself is one of the more interesting aspects of this board.
Why would they build in a high-end DAC when they are not using it for all of the outputs.


----------



## dansi

Im sure the ESS dac is for front and back. You need it to convertor to analog audio. Where did you read it is for front only?


----------



## Dibiase

dansi said:


> Im sure the ESS dac is for front and back. You need it to convertor to analog audio. Where did you read it is for front only?


All the official documentation I have been able to find on the spec sheet and the manual points to the amp being front panel only but I haven't seen anything about the DAC being front panel only. Doesn't make logical sense that this would be correct.


----------



## Nighthog

I misread and worded it badly. The DAC is all ports, but the AMP is front panel only.


----------



## eXteR

dansi said:


> Im sure the ESS dac is for front and back. You need it to convertor to analog audio. Where did you read it is for front only?


I had an Aorus master.

Amp only works on front panel. Realtek panel only shows DAC level options when front panel is used.

Also comparing with Asus Xonar Dgx, that sounds a lot better than integrated audio.

That was one of the reasons why i returned it.


----------



## AlphaC

http://www.ddworld.cz/pc-a-komponen...tx-deska-i-pro-vykonny-amd-ryzen-9-cpu-4.html


4.4Ghz 12 core on the ITX board


----------



## Roboionator

hi is some information about monoblock, full cover... some compatibility from x470... or all new...


----------



## bigjdubb

I doubt they added a second dac feed the rear analog outputs. It's most likely that they didn't includ whatever cheesy options (probably headphone focused) they have in the "dac control panel" for the rear outputs that will be used for speakers.


----------



## IntelHouseFire

Does anyone here run the Elite or any of the other Aorus boards with my ram: Trident Z F4-3600C16D-16GTZR? Curious as to how stable it runs and how much you were able to OC it. Looking at Gskills own QVL list, all Aorus boards except the elite is on it.

Still undecided on motherboard, leaning towards either the elite/pro or MSI's pro carbon.


----------



## pschorr1123

@gbt Matthew,

I am still having issues resuming from sleep with this MB/ 3700X. However, only occasionally since I set the Power Supply Idle to Typical in the Bios. (prior to that it was every time I woke the pc up)

Symptoms are wake from sleep and the fans spin up and the lights come on as if all is well except the screen never turns back on. The hot keys to reset display driver do not work nor does ctrl alt delete. 

The debug code is E6 which isn't listed as anything in the manual. Most helpful.

Never had any issues with sleep on my X370 build and Win 10 1709 so I'm not sure if buggy AMD AGESA or Win 10 1903 is to blame


----------



## Nighthog

pschorr1123 said:


> @gbt Matthew,
> 
> I am still having issues resuming from sleep with this MB/ 3700X. However, only occasionally since I set the Power Supply Idle to Typical in the Bios. (prior to that it was every time I woke the pc up)
> 
> Symptoms are wake from sleep and the fans spin up and the lights come on as if all is well except the screen never turns back on. The hot keys to reset display driver do not work nor does ctrl alt delete.
> 
> The debug code is E6 which isn't listed as anything in the manual. Most helpful.
> 
> Never had any issues with sleep on my X370 build and Win 10 1709 so I'm not sure if buggy AMD AGESA or Win 10 1903 is to blame


Bios isn't ready yet. there are various issues with sleep, settings get reset/ignored from what they are set in BIOS when you use sleep and resume. All kinds of hell can then happen as voltages and whatnot can be whatever.

So my advice don't use sleep function until they sort out the bugs!


----------



## dansi

eXteR said:


> I had an Aorus master.
> 
> Amp only works on front panel. Realtek panel only shows DAC level options when front panel is used.
> 
> Also comparing with Asus Xonar Dgx, that sounds a lot better than integrated audio.
> 
> That was one of the reasons why i returned it.


Could be panel bug.
If im right, dac options should only be selection of sample rates.
Reading specs, the headphones amp mainly for auto impedance selection, like most other manufacturers config


----------



## matthew87

For those with the new Gigabyte X570 boards, how is the new UEFI BIOS interface? 

I see that Gigabyte are advertising that they've overhauled their UEFI bios for the new X570/AMD4 boards.

Last time i used a Gigabyte board, some years ago, their BIOS interface was complete trash compared to Asus'. 

Looking at picking up a AORUS Master, but keen to hear from owners as to how intuitive and feature rich the BIOS actually is.


----------



## dansi

Yes,how is the bios, any bugs like not going into idle mode, resume sleep problems as mentioned. Are the bugs amd issue, ie does asus also suffer from it?

I been thinking of the master. It has good power stage vrm but how about its chokes, inductors and capacitors? Asus rog advertised also on these items, and also 8 layer pcb

How is master voltage stability and heat? Any issues?
Or should we ignore all the fluff since ryzen3 doesn't over clock in first place. But will a better board maintains higher auto boost clock.

Decisions..


----------



## Streetdragon

@GBT-MatthewH 
just a little question:
what are your contacts say is a good max SOC-Voltage for 24/7? 
Ryzen1000+2000 was like 1.2V tops for everyday


----------



## Cosminnn

X570 AORUS PRO *WIFI *can *NOT* be found in Europe. I searched on-line retailers among Germany, France, Spain, but I could only find the "simple PRO" or the mITX version. Looking to Ultra does not bring any real upgrades over Pro WiFi for the extra 30 to 35 euros.


----------



## Fahren

I am having issues with my Elite X570. Same issue as others. When I activate XMP my computer won't boot or the bios is reseted. I have to keep XMP profile disabled.

Do you know if this issue can be solved changing configs on the bios?

Regards,


----------



## panni

Fahren said:


> I am having issues with my Elite X570. Same issue as others. When I activate XMP my computer won't boot or the bios is reseted. I have to keep XMP profile disabled.
> 
> Do you know if this issue can be solved changing configs on the bios?
> 
> Regards,


Well, the "others" mostly got answered 
Set your memory voltage manually to what your XMP requires (1.35V most likely; I'd go with 1.36 to be safe).


----------



## Fahren

panni said:


> Well, the "others" mostly got answered
> Set your memory voltage manually to what your XMP requires (1.35V most likely; I'd go with 1.36 to be safe).


Thanks, I have been looking for the solution but I couldn't find it. When I have my XMP active voltage is 1.35 but I will put it manually.


----------



## pschorr1123

Nighthog said:


> Bios isn't ready yet. there are various issues with sleep, settings get reset/ignored from what they are set in BIOS when you use sleep and resume. All kinds of hell can then happen as voltages and whatnot can be whatever.
> 
> So my advice don't use sleep function until they sort out the bugs!


 Gotcha!


----------



## kamil234

IntelHouseFire said:


> Does anyone here run the Elite or any of the other Aorus boards with my ram: Trident Z F4-3600C16D-16GTZR? Curious as to how stable it runs and how much you were able to OC it. Looking at Gskills own QVL list, all Aorus boards except the elite is on it.
> 
> Still undecided on motherboard, leaning towards either the elite/pro or MSI's pro carbon.


Im using Gskill ram, but not that one. If its BDIE ram, it will clock relatively the same as other BDIE ram ... but IC quality can differ even from chip to chip on the same RAM stick, so if someone has the same RAM, its not guaranteed you will have the same result. 

I got the RIPJAWs 3200C14 and was able to overclock to 3600C14 without any issues, just plug in values from DRAM calculator (14-15-14-28) on my aorus Elite


----------



## pschorr1123

Done some testing after reading that Boosts and idle Vcore works properly if you drop your Ram down <3533. In my set up Ram speed makes no difference other than slightly less boosts during CB15

So I dropped it to 3466 XMP to see if boosts were working.

CB15 3466 XMP PBO set to ADV limits set to MB Only instance of Vcore dropping @ idle 1.25ish aside from same settings @ 3600MTS
all core 4100-4150
single 4150 average max 4250 (as reported by HWiNFO64 on my 3700X)

CB 15 3466 XMP PBO off idle vcore 1.465
all core 3950-4000 average
single 4300 average 4375 max 2 cores (can actually see for more than a split second)


CB 15 3466 XMP PBO adv Limits: Auto Vcore idle 1.465
all core 3975-4000
single 4250 average 4275 max (1 core not noticed in "current Column"

CB15 3600 XMP PBO Adv Limits: MB idle vore 1.25
all core 4075-4100
single 4125 average 4150 max 1 core 


TLDR:
I was only able to get my Vcore to drop at idle when PBO is set (under AMD Advanced Overclocking Menu) to Advanced and the 
limits set to Motherboard. Was reproducible with my Ram @ 3466 and 3600 XMP

Other settings used to get idle vcore working from other sources: BCLK 100.01 Vcore set to Normal Infinity Fabric manually
set to half my RAM (3600MTS = 1800) under AMD Advanced Overclocking Menu. ( Pretty much ignore duplicate settings under CBS options)

Figured that I would share to help the smart people working on bios/ AGESA squash bugs.

edit: just wanted to mention my SOC voltage was manually set to 1.10


----------



## panni

Elite/Pro (Wifi) owners:

With these high temperatures in Europe right now - has anyone bothered to repaste their X570 chipset cooler? Are there gains to be had? 
For now it's not audibly annoying, but it's idling at around 60°C sitting directly behind my 1080 Ti.

Also does anyone know how they're mounted? Screws from behind the motherboard?


----------



## BLKKROW

Looking for help with XMP for my RAM. I purchased RAM from Newegg and the 3rd party seller sent the wrong RAM, so I received the following Ram:

https://www.newegg.com/g-skill-16gb-288-pin-ddr4-sdram/p/N82E16820232184

This RAM is not on the approved list, but whenever I attempt to enable XMP, and exit BIOS, it won't load into Windows and eventually resets CMOS. I am guessing the timings on this kit are not acceptable, but I wanted to see if I can get any guidance.

If this RAM doesn't work I will be returning it, and getting a better kit. I just want to see if I am missing something.


----------



## pschorr1123

BLKKROW said:


> Looking for help with XMP for my RAM. I purchased RAM from Newegg and the 3rd party seller sent the wrong RAM, so I received the following Ram:
> 
> https://www.newegg.com/g-skill-16gb-288-pin-ddr4-sdram/p/N82E16820232184
> 
> This RAM is not on the approved list, but whenever I attempt to enable XMP, and exit BIOS, it won't load into Windows and eventually resets CMOS. I am guessing the timings on this kit are not acceptable, but I wanted to see if I can get any guidance.
> 
> If this RAM doesn't work I will be returning it, and getting a better kit. I just want to see if I am missing something.



With this board make sure you manually set the Dram voltage to >1.35 as there is a bug where if you only enable XMP it will still run the RAM @ 1.20 volts


----------



## IntelHouseFire

BLKKROW said:


> Looking for help with XMP for my RAM. I purchased RAM from Newegg and the 3rd party seller sent the wrong RAM, so I received the following Ram:
> 
> https://www.newegg.com/g-skill-16gb-288-pin-ddr4-sdram/p/N82E16820232184
> 
> This RAM is not on the approved list, but whenever I attempt to enable XMP, and exit BIOS, it won't load into Windows and eventually resets CMOS. I am guessing the timings on this kit are not acceptable, but I wanted to see if I can get any guidance.
> 
> If this RAM doesn't work I will be returning it, and getting a better kit. I just want to see if I am missing something.


What ram did you pay for? I'd send that **** back unless you got a better kit.


----------



## BLKKROW

IntelHouseFire said:


> What ram did you pay for? I'd send that **** back unless you got a better kit.


I intended to purchase the following RAM:

https://www.newegg.com/g-skill-16gb-288-pin-ddr4-sdram/p/0RN-001W-004W8?Item=9SIAG7R8ZT9456

But it was being sold by a 3rd party from China, and I believe they were trying to pull a fast one and sent RAM with worse timings. I will be returning the RAM, but I am trying to find a nice set in the meantime. Before I send it back, just trying to see if I could get XMP to work.


----------



## bucdan

Fahren said:


> Thanks, I have been looking for the solution but I couldn't find it. When I have my XMP active voltage is 1.35 but I will put it manually.


Let us know if it works for you. Didn't work for me on the Wifi Pro, manual voltage with XMP set, still wacky boot issues where the board doesn't read the SPD info either. It would boot with one stick installed in slot A2 fairly consistently with XMP enabled, when another stick is added, it goes to crap. With 1 stick only installed in one of the other 3 slots, it doesn't boot, even at stock JEDEC settings.


----------



## Nighthog

Just tried to test out the Bluetooth stuff on the Aorus Xtreme board as I had a pair of such headphones but had been using 3.5mm jack as old computer didn't have BT and my TV which had it delayed audio considerably making it not practical connected to PC which made them go out of sync badly.

Either way after a little configuring and disabling that awful "Headset" with 16khz 8bit mono audio so sound could be delivered in 16bit 48Khz sampling in stereo as it should it's quite nice.
That and also installing the Wi-Fi antennas. Barely got a signal and choppy mess beforehand. 

Sound doesn't change too much from the 3.5mm jack connection maybe better? It's using the built in DAC/AMP in the headphones instead after all. but really I can't tell the difference really.
Audio isn't delayed any more like connecting to the TV instead. Making this useful... GREAT!

Something that works for once!


----------



## BLKKROW

pschorr1123 said:


> With this board make sure you manually set the Dram voltage to >1.35 as there is a bug where if you only enable XMP it will still run the RAM @ 1.20 volts


I have tried enabling XMP and switching DRAM Voltage to 1.35v and 1.36v, with no luck.

Edit:

Switched RAM to the A2/B2 slot, and updated bios to f4f, and XMP works perfectly now.


----------



## tomhughes08

Anyone having an issue with the latest BIOS not keeping the changes made even if they are a fan curve? A message comes up saying that the changes are now at default like it was a failed overclock. Thanks, Tom.


----------



## zvonexp

Today just got my set

https://hwbot.org/submission/4202251_zvonexp_cpu_frequency_ryzen_9_3900x_4498.95_mhz


----------



## mngdew

zvonexp said:


> Today just got my set
> 
> https://hwbot.org/submission/4202251_zvonexp_cpu_frequency_ryzen_9_3900x_4498.95_mhz


How stable is it?


----------



## zvonexp

Not so stable.. few benches max and crashing.. probably with 1.4 will be stable


----------



## lexsan

Installed 3900x on ultra, all stock worked fine couple of days. 
Decided to install VMware which was a pain and involved lots of Windows tweaks with bcedit.
Had some reboot loops, tried to repair using USB media. More reboot loops. 
Hitting Del on Aorus logo gets me black screen.
Hitting F12 gets me black screen. Sometimes it hangs on Aorus. 
Clearing Cmos gets me a bios message 'settings cleared', hitting ok gets me black screen.
USB windows 10 does nothing. Reverted bios with qflash plus: no video signal, looked like brick. Put latest bios with qflash plus: freeze or black screen. Moved ssd around, no changes. 
What's most frustrating is that I can't even boot a USB stick. Scratch that, why can't I go to bios? Removed all disks still no bios.

Trying to boot with Linux now, but I'm not very confident. Hitting install Linux gets me reboot loop.

Gonna try and test CPU with different mobo and the ram separately and then warranty this board or return it. Ordered a Tuf Gaming plus just to test and will send it back in couple of weeks.


----------



## pschorr1123

lexsan said:


> Installed 3900x on ultra, all stock worked fine couple of days.
> Decided to install VMware which was a pain and involved lots of Windows tweaks with bcedit.
> Had some reboot loops, tried to repair using USB media. More reboot loops.
> Hitting Del on Aorus logo gets me black screen.
> Hitting F12 gets me black screen. Sometimes it hangs on Aorus.
> Clearing Cmos gets me a bios message 'settings cleared', hitting ok gets me black screen.
> USB windows 10 does nothing. Reverted bios with qflash plus: no video signal, looked like brick. Put latest bios with qflash plus: freeze or black screen. Moved ssd around, no changes.
> What's most frustrating is that I can't even boot a USB stick. Scratch that, why can't I go to bios? Removed all disks still no bios.
> 
> Trying to boot with Linux now, but I'm not very confident. Hitting install Linux gets me reboot loop.
> 
> Gonna try and test CPU with different mobo and the ram separately and then warranty this board or return it. Ordered a Tuf Gaming plus just to test and will send it back in couple of weeks.



Sorry to hear that. This board has 2 switches for bios control. By default it is set to let Gigabyte decide which bios to boot you into. You can set one of the switches over to allow manual selection then use the other switch to choose which bios you are in. Maybe your main bios is borked? By default it is the main bios that gets flashed when you use USB Flashback. 

Once you set the switches to bios 2 and you get in then there is an option to save bios and it should let you save it to your main.

If all else fails maybe try 1 ram stick at a time in different slots and re-seating the CPU.

But yeah, you should be able to get into the bios.....


----------



## Nighthog

lexsan said:


> Installed 3900x on ultra, all stock worked fine couple of days.
> Decided to install VMware which was a pain and involved lots of Windows tweaks with bcedit.
> Had some reboot loops, tried to repair using USB media. More reboot loops.
> Hitting Del on Aorus logo gets me black screen.
> Hitting F12 gets me black screen. Sometimes it hangs on Aorus.
> Clearing Cmos gets me a bios message 'settings cleared', hitting ok gets me black screen.
> USB windows 10 does nothing. Reverted bios with qflash plus: no video signal, looked like brick. Put latest bios with qflash plus: freeze or black screen. Moved ssd around, no changes.
> What's most frustrating is that I can't even boot a USB stick. Scratch that, why can't I go to bios? Removed all disks still no bios.
> 
> Trying to boot with Linux now, but I'm not very confident. Hitting install Linux gets me reboot loop.
> 
> Gonna try and test CPU with different mobo and the ram separately and then warranty this board or return it. Ordered a Tuf Gaming plus just to test and will send it back in couple of weeks.


You sure your graphics card/monitor/display supports the resolution in BIOS? I found a issue with some older cards could not display BIOS when I was troubleshooting issues. Mainly was issues with HDMI on a HD5450. DVI worked. 
I think the bios is [email protected] normally. It's not the same as the boot/splash screen.


----------



## GBT-MatthewH

Cosminnn said:


> X570 AORUS PRO *WIFI *can *NOT* be found in Europe. I searched on-line retailers among Germany, France, Spain, but I could only find the "simple PRO" or the mITX version. Looking to Ultra does not bring any real upgrades over Pro WiFi for the extra 30 to 35 euros.


AFAIK the EU team did not pull in the pro wifi, only the pro.



BLKKROW said:


> Edit:
> Switched RAM to the A2/B2 slot, and updated bios to f4f, and XMP works perfectly now.


This! Just as a heads up to others in the thread trying to help T/S issues, the A2/B2 is the first thing you should ask with memory. With daisy chain you *have* to use A2/B2 with only 2 sticks. This is a departure from our previous boards with T-toplogy.

Also an update on SOC after resume. We can reproduce it, we have a fix we are testing internally. I am not sure if we will roll it out as a small update, or just wait for the next big AGESA push, but we didn't forget.


----------



## Dhoulmagus

I used A2/B2 but just a heads up (from what i recall glancing at the manual), it shows using either a1b1 or a2b2 for two dimm configurations, can confuse some. 

Just checked though it does recommend a2b2 in the text below, just think it should only show that in the table above as well.


----------



## panni

Serious_Don said:


> I used A2/B2 but just a heads up (from what i recall glancing at the manual), it shows using either a1b1 or a2b2 for two dimm configurations, can confuse some.
> 
> Just checked though it does recommend a2b2 in the text below, just think it should only show that in the table above as well.


I never had a look at the manual - but on the board (X570 Pro) it was clearly marked that way for a dual DIMM configuration.


----------



## Nighthog

GBT-MatthewH said:


> Also an update on SOC after resume. We can reproduce it, we have a fix we are testing internally. I am not sure if we will roll it out as a small update, or just wait for the next big AGESA push, but we didn't forget.


Great that your at least looking into things reported! Could probably do a larger update with more fixes though in my opinion, if you don't have other issues fixed on hand to be rolled out.

Anything on CPU_FAN & CPU_OPT running full speed after sleep/resume also? I tried it some more and you can't control them trough [APP Center]->[SIV] after a a resume, they get stuck 100% speed. You have to reboot to regain control. 
It's better 100% rather than 0% HAHA!!


----------



## killeraxemannic

If anyone is going for 32GB of ram just wanted to confirm that G.Skill Model F4-3600C19D-32GVRB is working at rated speeds XMP on my x570 Arous Elite


----------



## Billy McDowell

My ram will be here maybe sat or monday a total of 4 sticks of G.SKILL Trident Z Neo Series Model F4-3600C14D-16GTZN soon i heard that the DRAM Calculator for Ryzen is gonna be updated as well on the 28th. I will overclock them and post results. I plan on doing a open loop water cooling setup probably in sept. I want to swap out the 3900x and get a 3950x and I am still thinking they might have a 2080 ti successor. I am rocking a 560 ti atm on my build.
Tested Latency 14-15-15-35
Tested Voltage 1.40V

I will eventually get a new video card also fyi am still doing a work in progress as i will up load my final build when it is completed.
currently running 3900x x570 aorus xtreme


----------



## Midian

I have the Gigabyte X570 Aorus Xtreme. 

Which of these 2 kits to get if any?

G.Skill 32GB (2x16GB) DDR4 3600MHz CL17 Trident Z RGB (https://www.inet.se/produkt/5300578/...-trident-z-rgb)

G.Skill 32GB (4x8GB) DDR4 3600MHz CL16 Trident Z Black (https://www.inet.se/produkt/5301402/...rident-z-svart)

Going to go for the 3950X but that shouldn't affect the choice of memory I hope.

Edit: 

Went with this kit:

G.Skill Trident Z RGB Series 32GB (2x16GB) / 4000MHz / DDR4 / CL19 / F4-4000C19D-32GTZR 

Should be able to run it in 3600MHz with good timings. 

But it's not in the officially supported ram modules list for the Aorus Extreme can this be a problem?


----------



## GBT-MatthewH

Nighthog said:


> Great that your at least looking into things reported! Could probably do a larger update with more fixes though in my opinion, if you don't have other issues fixed on hand to be rolled out.
> 
> Anything on CPU_FAN & CPU_OPT running full speed after sleep/resume also? I tried it some more and you can't control them trough [APP Center]->[SIV] after a a resume, they get stuck 100% speed. You have to reboot to regain control.
> It's better 100% rather than 0% HAHA!!


Which board? Do you have an AIO plugged in, if so which?


----------



## Nighthog

GBT-MatthewH said:


> Which board? Do you have an AIO plugged in, if so which?


Aorus Xtreme F3e BIOS. Just regular 3pin voltage fans connected to CPU_FAN & CPU_OPT. 

Only have issue with those 2 headers when using sleep/resume. They run 100% and can't be controlled until you shutdown/reboot.

ALL my other fans like SYS_FAN 1-4 work fine. 
System 1 is 3pin voltage, System 2-3-4 are 4pin PWM they work fine as well.
I only use a rpm signal for the SYS_FAN5_PUMP so don't know if that one works correctly.
Nothing tried on SYS_FAN6_PUMP header though, so unknown there.


----------



## panni

killeraxemannic said:


> If anyone is going for 32GB of ram just wanted to confirm that G.Skill Model F4-3600C19D-32GVRB is working at rated speeds XMP on my x570 Arous Elite


Same for me. Crucial (Micron) BLS16G4D32AESC.M16FE*2 (Ballistix LT 32GB Kit 3200, CL16) @ 3600, running stable for days at 1.4 V, XMP timings. Very impressed by both the RAM for ~150€ and the board, X570 Pro.




Midian said:


> I have the Gigabyte X570 Aorus Extreme.
> 
> Which of these 2 kits to get if any?
> 
> G.Skill 32GB (2x16GB) DDR4 3600MHz CL17 Trident Z RGB (https://www.inet.se/produkt/5300578/...-trident-z-rgb)
> 
> G.Skill 32GB (4x8GB) DDR4 3600MHz CL16 Trident Z Black (https://www.inet.se/produkt/5301402/...rident-z-svart)
> 
> Going to go for the 3950X but that shouldn't affect the choice of memory I hope.



Both not in QVL, but I'd suspect you'll at least get [email protected]/1.36V.

The x4 kit seems to be way better binned than the x2 one. Not sure if they're B-Die or not.


----------



## Midian

panni said:


> Both not in QVL, but I'd suspect you'll at least get [email protected]/1.36V.
> 
> The x4 kit seems to be way better binned than the x2 one. Not sure if they're B-Die or not.


Went with G.Skill Trident Z RGB Series 32GB (2x16GB) / 4000MHz / DDR4 / CL19 / F4-4000C19D-32GTZR instead, I read all three kits are B-Die here https://www.hardwareluxx.de/communi...liste-alle-hersteller-23-07-19-a-1161530.html


----------



## panni

Midian said:


> Went with G.Skill Trident Z RGB Series 32GB (2x16GB) / 4000MHz / DDR4 / CL19 / F4-4000C19D-32GTZR instead, I read all three kits are B-Die.


You dropped some serious dough on those. You might be looking at a flat 4133 @ 19-19-19-39 at 1.4/1.45V.

Edit: Looked up the timings of that kit. See above.


----------



## Midian

panni said:


> You dropped some serious dough on that one. You might be looking at a flat 4133 @ 19-19-19-39 at 1.4/1.45V.
> 
> Edit: Looked up the timings of that kit. See above.


475 bucks for the kit, the other were both around 420 so it isn't that much more and this kit will likely be better.


----------



## panni

Midian said:


> 475 bucks for the kit, the other were both around 420 so it isn't that much more and this kit will likely be better.


Hmm yeah. Don't let me get you down, but: You're looking at 3% at best more real-world performance for a 330€ premium, compared to E-Die kits.

Especially with infinity fabric tuned to your memclk: https://www.techpowerup.com/review/amd-zen-2-memory-performance-scaling-benchmark/4.html
Phoronix: https://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=amd-3900x-ram&num=4

Sweet spot seems to be something around 3600CL16 right now.

That's a 150€ Crucial Ballistix LT 32GB (16x2) [email protected] kit @ 3600CL16, 1.4V: https://i.imgur.com/6dkxnIE.png


Edit: Link
Edit 2: Clarification
Edit 3: correct price difference
Edit 4: link


----------



## bigcid10

@GBT-MatthewH

I'm losing my middle M.2 PCIe ssd every reboot on my ultra board(bios 4f)
I have to shut down and restart to get it back .It's not my boot drive,just storage
is running at 4x speed ,doesn't matter if I switch to bottom slot ,but it drops to 2x there
boot drive is running in top slot with no issues
Thanks


----------



## panni

bigcid10 said:


> @GBT-MatthewH
> 
> I'm losing my middle M.2 PCIe ssd every reboot on my ultra board(bios 4f)
> I have to shut down and restart to get it back .It's not my boot drive,just storage
> is running at 4x speed ,doesn't matter if I switch to bottom slot ,but it drops to 2x there
> boot drive is running in top slot with no issues
> Thanks


Did you try a reseat of that M.2? I've had such issues in the past where the M.2 was just half a millimeter off the connector.

Edit: Or is that an integrated PCIE M.2? So no re-seating possible on the PCB itself?


----------



## Midian

panni said:


> Hmm yeah. Don't let me get you down, but: You're looking at 3% at best more real-world performance for a 330€ premium, compared to E-Die kits.
> 
> Especially with infinity fabric tuned to your memclk: https://www.techpowerup.com/review/amd-zen-2-memory-performance-scaling-benchmark/4.html
> Phoronix: https://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=amd-3900x-ram&num=4
> 
> Sweet spot seems to be something around 3600CL16 right now.
> 
> That's a 150€ Crucial Ballistix LT 32GB (16x2) [email protected] kit @ 3600CL16, 1.4V: https://i.imgur.com/6dkxnIE.png
> 
> 
> Edit: Link
> Edit 2: Clarification
> Edit 3: correct price difference
> Edit 4: link


I don't plan to run them faster than 3600MHz I just want good timings and these should be able to hit better timings than the other [email protected]


----------



## panni

Midian said:


> I don't plan to run them faster than 3600MHz I just want good timings and these should be able to hit better timings than the other [email protected]


Yeah, I'd suspect sub-CL14 timings on 3600 with that kit. Still a hefty premium for virtually no gain


----------



## dansi

Hey mattgb and all, how you rate gigabyte bios support?
Asus just pushed a new bios with microcode patches for their x99 boards! Almost 6 years of patches!

I also checked the list of bios releases for both asus and gigabyte x99 boards, Asus release almost twice the amount of new bios! Either asus firmware is bad need patching or gigabyte is not updating as often?


----------



## Illined

@GBT-MatthewH

Have you had any other reports of coil whine on the X570 Master? Can I RMA my board for the defect? It's extremely annoying to have a high pitch in your ear all the time.


----------



## OCP

Is it when you're playing a game or while doing general stuff? I've heard whine when I'm gaming and thought it was my graphics card. I never heard it on my old system but its only apparent when I'm stressing the system playing games.


----------



## Illined

OCP said:


> Is it when you're playing a game or while doing general stuff? I've heard whine when I'm gaming and thought it was my graphics card. I never heard it on my old system but its only apparent when I'm stressing the system playing games.


As stated before it is all the time. When idling and actually just reading a webpage it is like beep beeeep beep beep. When moving the mouse, playing a game or video it is a near constant beep. The PSU and GPU have both been replaced already.


----------



## THUMPer1

Illined said:


> As stated before it is all the time. When idling and actually just reading a webpage it is like beep beeeep beep beep. When moving the mouse, playing a game or video it is a near constant beep. The PSU and GPU have both been replaced already.


Does it come through your speakers or headphones? Or is it definitely from the case?


----------



## bigcid10

panni said:


> Did you try a reseat of that M.2? I've had such issues in the past where the M.2 was just half a millimeter off the connector.
> 
> Edit: Or is that an integrated PCIE M.2? So no re-seating possible on the PCB itself?


Yes ,3 times,also swapped slots between the 2nd and 3rd ones and it happened with both 
Thank you


----------



## bigcid10

Illined said:


> @GBT-MatthewH
> 
> Have you had any other reports of coil whine on the X570 Master? Can I RMA my board for the defect? It's extremely annoying to have a high pitch in your ear all the time.


Are you using a av receiver for you sound ? if so ,it could be you hdmi board 
also you could have a ground loop as well
power supplies make coil whine as well as graphics cards ,though mostly under load


----------



## bigcid10

Illined said:


> As stated before it is all the time. When idling and actually just reading a webpage it is like beep beeeep beep beep. When moving the mouse, playing a game or video it is a near constant beep. The PSU and GPU have both been replaced already.


check for a ground loop


----------



## magnafides

dansi said:


> Hey mattgb and all, how you rate gigabyte bios support?
> Asus just pushed a new bios with microcode patches for their x99 boards! Almost 6 years of patches!
> 
> I also checked the list of bios releases for both asus and gigabyte x99 boards, Asus release almost twice the amount of new bios! Either asus firmware is bad need patching or gigabyte is not updating as often?


Lol, Asus can't even ship a BIOS for last gen motherboards with AGESA 1.0.0.3AB that doesn't break things even more. Asus BIOSes for B350/X370/B450/X470 are an absolute mess.


----------



## panni

magnafides said:


> Lol, Asus can't even ship a BIOS for last gen motherboards with AGESA 1.0.0.3AB that doesn't break things even more. Asus BIOSes for B350/X370/B450/X470 are an absolute mess.


^ this. I mean X370 wasn't an easy platform to do, and they had to rush at the beginning, but from my experience, especially with flagship boards - I had a Crosshair VI Hero before - the BIOSes started becoming usable after over a year post launch.


----------



## GBT-MatthewH

Illined said:


> @GBT-MatthewH
> 
> Have you had any other reports of coil whine on the X570 Master? Can I RMA my board for the defect? It's extremely annoying to have a high pitch in your ear all the time.


Coil whine on a motherboard? I suppose its possible but can't say I have ever heard or experienced it.


----------



## shadowxaero

Moparman said:


> I'm running an NVme drive for boot. But I have a pair of 256gb ssd that I want in Raid0 and and 2 480gb I want in Raid0 and I can't even get either pair to raid.


Are you getting any error messages are anything in BIOS when you try to raid them? Any screenshots you can share?


----------



## Nighthog

GBT-MatthewH said:


> Coil whine on a motherboard? I suppose its possible but can't say I have ever heard or experienced it.


My Biostar X470GT8 is a HORROR SHOW OF SCREAMS!
You can't believe the amount of coil whine that board produces! The worst offender is when using the ethernet/internet to download stuff. Screams in peril like something evil is going on.
GPU usage whine, hdd usage whine, mouse use whine... It all transports to the rear audio jacks as well. They are useless as such. (front audio is clean from noise though)

But there is a solution... Stress 100% on memory/IMC and all it flees away to hiding in some corner, waiting to re-appear as soon as that is done! What a mess. 
The area where that board was the most useless in makes the coil-whine disappear. (barely manages 3200Mhz memory speeds and quirky behaviour for RAM like no other board I've tested) I'm super happy to be back on Gigabyte from that boards mess off a implementation.


----------



## Illined

bigcid10 said:


> Are you using a av receiver for you sound ? if so ,it could be you hdmi board
> also you could have a ground loop as well
> power supplies make coil whine as well as graphics cards ,though mostly under load


Sound is just through the front and back 3,5mm jack. The power supply and graphics card have both already been replaced.

Any suggestions on how to check for a ground loop? I'm on holiday at the moment, but in some spare time in the evening it doesn't hurt to browse the web a bit to check for a possible solution.

The sound is originating from the area where the RAM is and is heard from within the case (not through speakers or headphones).


----------



## Penicilyn

bigcid10 said:


> @GBT-MatthewH
> 
> I'm losing my middle M.2 PCIe ssd every reboot on my ultra board(bios 4f)
> I have to shut down and restart to get it back .It's not my boot drive,just storage
> is running at 4x speed ,doesn't matter if I switch to bottom slot ,but it drops to 2x there
> boot drive is running in top slot with no issues
> Thanks


 I've also had that issue a couple times.

Additionally anytime I reset my PC it boots into BIOS, as it can't detect the M.2 PCIe SSD in the top slot.


----------



## YpsiNine

My lovely new Gigabyte X570 is ready for some action. I'm back in the Gigabyte camp after some 10 years, I guess it was Elmor's departure from Asus that made me do the switch this time around.

The power of engaging with the community can not be underestimated.


----------



## killeraxemannic

Anyone notice that the mic input volume on their board is really low? This is the first time I have plugged in a mic. Using an AntLion Modmic 4 and when plugged in to the microphone jack I have to max my mic volume and boost to get a decently audible signal.


----------



## whicker

killeraxemannic said:


> Anyone notice that the mic input volume on their board is really low? This is the first time I have plugged in a mic. Using an AntLion Modmic 4 and when plugged in to the microphone jack I have to max my mic volume and boost to get a decently audible signal.


I think that's just the modmic, they need a stupid amount of power. I have my modmic5 at 100% with a 30db boost. My Astro headset is fine with 10db. I was dissapointed as well, was hoping the board would power the modmic fine.


----------



## Nighthog

@GBT-MatthewH

Just a report that [PBO]-[Enabled/Advanced] + Ryzen Master->[Auto Overclocking + 25->200Mhz] is borked on AGESA 1.0.0.3ab on Aorus Xtreme F3e BIOS. This is regarding PBO in general on this BIOS. Doesn't work as advertised.

When you enable PBO your "capped" at max 4400Mhz. You can't exceed that clock. [PBO]->[auto/disabled] doesn't have this limit. 
Clocks can reach closer to advertised speed with [PBO]->[auto/disabled] for the Ryzen 3800X(4425-4475Mhz have been experienced) but when you enable PBO you get some kind of artificial limit of 4400Mhz that can't be boosted above no matter the settings you try. 

This results on worse performance with [PBO]-[enabled] than [disabled] and sticking with the Stock PB boosting as you then get some speeds above 4400Mhz on desktop or lightly threaded loads.

Ryzen Master seems to cause some weird effects when you tinker with it compared to regular BIOS settings. (cores are more prone to go to sleep and software get stuck on reading 4400mhz in idle with real high voltages all the time(basically breaks all but the Ryzen Master readings))
In the screens in particular I enabled PBO in BIOS with advanced mode [AMD OVERCLOCKING] and then started Ryzen Master utility and went to enable the [Auto Overcloking + 200Mhz] feature to test it out if I could "unlock" some of the limits. All it resulted in was borked results. Worse than before. Nothing improved, things only got worse.


----------



## pschorr1123

Nighthog said:


> @GBT-MatthewH
> 
> Just a report that [PBO]-[Enabled/Advanced] + Ryzen Master->[Auto Overclocking + 25->200Mhz] is borked on AGESA 1.0.0.3ab on Aorus Xtreme F3e BIOS. This is regarding PBO in general on this BIOS. Doesn't work as advertised.
> 
> When you enable PBO your "capped" at max 4400Mhz. You can't exceed that clock. [PBO]->[auto/disabled] doesn't have this limit.
> Clocks can reach closer to advertised speed with [PBO]->[auto/disabled] for the Ryzen 3800X(4425-4475Mhz have been experienced) but when you enable PBO you get some kind of artificial limit of 4400Mhz that can't be boosted above no matter the settings you try.
> 
> This results on worse performance with [PBO]-[enabled] than [disabled] and sticking with the Stock PB boosting as you then get some speeds above 4400Mhz on desktop or lightly threaded loads.
> 
> Ryzen Master seems to cause some weird effects when you tinker with it compared to regular BIOS settings. (cores are more prone to go to sleep and software get stuck on reading 4400mhz in idle with real high voltages all the time(basically breaks all but the Ryzen Master readings))
> In the screens in particular I enabled PBO in BIOS with advanced mode [AMD OVERCLOCKING] and then started Ryzen Master utility and went to enable the [Auto Overcloking + 200Mhz] feature to test it out if I could "unlock" some of the limits. All it resulted in was borked results. Worse than before. Nothing improved, things only got worse.



I posted some results a few posts back and found that PBO only worked for multicore load when you set PBO to Advanced and set the Limits to Motherboard. Single core boost capped around 4150 but the all core gained 100mhz vs auto. Also this is the only settings that I have found where the idle voltage will not be stuck @ 1.456. However, the single core nerf @ 4100 is underwhelming to say the least. Bios F5g. 

I'm confident AMD will get this sorted eventually


----------



## killeraxemannic

whicker said:


> I think that's just the modmic, they need a stupid amount of power. I have my modmic5 at 100% with a 30db boost. My Astro headset is fine with 10db. I was dissapointed as well, was hoping the board would power the modmic fine.


Ah ok thanks. Maybe the input on this one is just normal. My last board the mic input was super hot and you had to have all the headset mics at 25% volume or they would distort.


----------



## usoldier

Hi Gigabyte owners, my CH VI died iam looking to buy a 570 , hows This brand bios support cause on the asus side it was freaking terrible, lots of bugs and bad voltage readings, also the fan control was the worst ive ever seen. 



Iam currently looking at the 570 Master to pair it with a 3900X , would love to have a stable experience out of the box and not having to wait for a year untill the fans works ok ish  



What you guys think ?


----------



## Moparman

usoldier said:


> Hi Gigabyte owners, my CH VI died iam looking to buy a 570 , hows This brand bios support cause on the asus side it was freaking terrible, lots of bugs and bad voltage readings, also the fan control was the worst ive ever seen.
> 
> 
> 
> Iam currently looking at the 570 Master to pair it with a 3900X , would love to have a stable experience out of the box and not having to wait for a year untill the fans works ok ish
> 
> 
> 
> What you guys think ?



Gigabyte has been doing amazing things over the past couple years with Bios support and help directly with us the users. GBT-Matthew is also a direct contact for Gigabyte on here. Just as the Z390 Aorus owners thread any time issues are found they get right on fixing the issues. I would get the Master I have the Z390 and X570 Master and both are awesome boards.


----------



## dansi

Hey more question Matthew, how does the 6 layer pcb master do for 3950x? Asus claims their 8 layers are better to control heat than 6. 
3900x seems no problem for master, how about 3950x in your internal tests?


----------



## bigcid10

Illined said:


> Sound is just through the front and back 3,5mm jack. The power supply and graphics card have both already been replaced.
> 
> Any suggestions on how to check for a ground loop? I'm on holiday at the moment, but in some spare time in the evening it doesn't hurt to browse the web a bit to check for a possible solution.
> 
> The sound is originating from the area where the RAM is and is heard from within the case (not through speakers or headphones).


use a cheater plug 3 prong --> 2 prong adapter on your PC and whatever is around the outlets near it
also I know you said you changes your Power supply but it could be that as well


----------



## jtom320

I've tried just about everything.

I cannot get this CPU to chill itself out with PBO on or off so I just leave it on because I have a monster cooling solution.

Can anyone point me in the right direction for getting the voltage down though on PBO overclocking? CPUID basically only shows 1.45 - 1.5. 

I'm on a Gigabyte Master. New Aegesa, latest bios, not running multiple monitoring software, Ryzen Balanced etc etc ETC.

Temps aren't bad I mean they are perfectly acceptable under load but when I'm browsing the web I get concerned when I see my proc jumping between 40 and 50 degrees on what is essentially the best block in production and two 360mm rads. Has everyone else figured this out yet? I haven't been paying as close attention as I was in the beginning. Thinking about turning boost totally off or just manual OCing at this point.


----------



## Nighthog

jtom320 said:


> I've tried just about everything.
> 
> I cannot get this CPU to chill itself out with PBO on or off so I just leave it on because I have a monster cooling solution.
> 
> Can anyone point me in the right direction for getting the voltage down though on PBO overclocking? CPUID basically only shows 1.45 - 1.5.
> 
> I'm on a Gigabyte Master. New Aegesa, latest bios, not running multiple monitoring software, Ryzen Balanced etc etc ETC.
> 
> Temps aren't bad I mean they are perfectly acceptable under load but when I'm browsing the web I get concerned when I see my proc jumping between 40 and 50 degrees on what is essentially the best block in production and two 360mm rads. Has everyone else figured this out yet? I haven't been paying as close attention as I was in the beginning. Thinking about turning boost totally off or just manual OCing at this point.


I would recommend you stick with regular PB disable PBO. And if you gonna try manual... good luck I can't achieve anything good because the temperatures skyrocket for any AVX load in my loop. I'll have to maybe rotate my cpu-block too see if that improves anything.

For AVX you really can't use more than 1.325volts MAX... Your gonna overheat otherwise. And with that voltage much more than 4.3 isn't really possible. If you try non-AVX you can push quite a bit but then you can't run all software and have to avoid all AVX loads. 
In the end if they fix PBO and that single-core boosts can be improved and Auto-clocking would actually work, that would give use the best of both worlds.

I'm getting a little sad these chips have to run so hot. It's really the only limit to be able to get more out of them. Power, voltage etc aren't there and can be managed but the chip itself can't be cooled as it is unless chilled-water, phase-change whatnot exotics below ambient cooling.


----------



## Martin778

@GBT-MatthewH

Can we get some more information on what the "High frequency support" option for the memory in BIOS does? I can't run 3733MHz RAM and 1:1 IF anymore, the MSI Godlike did that with ease but GB crashes at boot.


----------



## Nighthog

Martin778 said:


> @GBT-MatthewH
> 
> Can we get some more information on what the "High frequency support" option for the memory in BIOS does? I can't run 3733MHz RAM and 1:1 IF anymore, the MSI Godlike did that with ease but GB crashes at boot.


You have to use the IF options under [AMD OVERCLOCKING] don't use the one in [AMD CBS]<- those max out @ 1800Mhz for me. (3600)

And that option is basically badly worded option for IF frequency levels. Put it AUTO and do it through [AMD OVERCLOCKING] <- gives 1900Mhz FCLK. (3800)


----------



## Martin778

Gonna try that, thanks! I couldn't go above 3733 on the MSI either but I consider 3733 16-16-16-36 already a very good result for 2x16GB B-Die's.

+
It doesn't seem to listen, IF still runs @ 50% RAM speed according to CPU-Z. Ryzen master shows this, which I think is wrong since I'm getting 80ns latency in Aida.









I couldn't go exactly 1:1 as it always crashes the system with BSOD with SYSTEM SERVICE EXCEPTION Ntfs.sys, always at the same moment. 3600/3600 1:1 does run though, will have to check how stable it is.


----------



## killeraxemannic

Question about PBO. It seems like by default PBO is set to automatic in the bios of my Aorus Elite. I did some testing with it set to automatic and enabled in the bios and I got the same performance and thermal results. So this tells me that when it is set on auto in the bios it is definitely kicking on under load. When I disabled it in the bios my clocks were slightly lower by about 100mhz under load but it only had a marginal impact on benchmarks. 7011 vs 7085 avg over 3 runs in cinnebench R20. The most interesting thing is that my temps were way lower with it disabled. I was hitting 92C on a OCCT small data set test with it on auto or enabled and was only hitting 78C with the same test with it disabled. It seems like this would cause lots of issues with a stock cooler and I'm not sure why the boards wouldn't ship with it disabled. It's also not really clear what the auto setting for PBO in the bios does because even with crazy high temps it seems like it keeps it on.


----------



## Martin778

Is the PBO borked on the Xtreme? My CPU doesn't boost above 4.125GHz with PBO set to Enabled. With PBO Auto it doesn't boost that high either, only 4275MHz at peak.


----------



## magnafides

jtom320 said:


> I'm on a Gigabyte Master. New Aegesa, latest bios, not running multiple monitoring software, Ryzen Balanced etc etc ETC.


Did you try Windows Balanced plan with CPU min 85, max 100? That worked for me. Make sure you give it a minute to stabilize.


----------



## Nopileus

killeraxemannic said:


> Question about PBO. It seems like by default PBO is set to automatic in the bios of my Aorus Elite.


As i understand it AMD's references state that PBO Automatic = Disabled.

I get similar results anyway, just setting PBO to enabled does very little, i've even seen negative scaling. There is a little gain setting it to advanced with auto-oc.
Though i only have a 3600 so it won't boost terribly high either way and temperatures are basically the same.


----------



## GBT-MatthewH

Martin778 said:


> @GBT-MatthewH
> 
> Can we get some more information on what the "High frequency support" option for the memory in BIOS does? I can't run 3733MHz RAM and 1:1 IF anymore, the MSI Godlike did that with ease but GB crashes at boot.


Level 1 = 1600 IF
Level 2 = 1700 IF
Level 3 = 1800 IF

If you are going for higher than 1800 IF ignore this manu and set IF manually. Also double check you are using slots A2/B2. Next try setting RAM voltage manually.



killeraxemannic said:


> Question about PBO. It seems like by default PBO is set to automatic in the bios of my Aorus Elite. I did some testing with it set to automatic and enabled in the bios and I got the same performance and thermal results. So this tells me that when it is set on auto in the bios it is definitely kicking on under load. When I disabled it in the bios my clocks were slightly lower by about 100mhz under load but it only had a marginal impact on benchmarks. 7011 vs 7085 avg over 3 runs in cinnebench R20. The most interesting thing is that my temps were way lower with it disabled. I was hitting 92C on a OCCT small data set test with it on auto or enabled and was only hitting 78C with the same test with it disabled. It seems like this would cause lots of issues with a stock cooler and I'm not sure why the boards wouldn't ship with it disabled. It's also not really clear what the auto setting for PBO in the bios does because even with crazy high temps it seems like it keeps it on.


PBO AUTO is definitely off. Precision Boost however (not overdrive) is shipped on. This is per AMD spec.


----------



## killeraxemannic

GBT-MatthewH said:


> Level 1 = 1600 IF
> Level 2 = 1700 IF
> Level 3 = 1800 IF
> 
> If you are going for higher than 1800 IF ignore this manu and set IF manually.
> 
> 
> 
> PBO AUTO is definitely off.


Ok yeah I'm not sure what happened last time but putting PBO on Auto seems to behave the same now as having it off. Same temps and benchmark results.


----------



## Martin778

Not sure what's up, maybe Windows is acting werid again:

Everything auto, peak core speed 4325MHz
PBO Enabled, peak core speed ~4175MHz
OC'ed RAM, 3600MHz IF, everything else AUTO: ~4200MHz

These are max values from HWInfo64.


----------



## jtom320

Nighthog said:


> I would recommend you stick with regular PB disable PBO. And if you gonna try manual... good luck I can't achieve anything good because the temperatures skyrocket for any AVX load in my loop. I'll have to maybe rotate my cpu-block too see if that improves anything.
> 
> For AVX you really can't use more than 1.325volts MAX... Your gonna overheat otherwise. And with that voltage much more than 4.3 isn't really possible. If you try non-AVX you can push quite a bit but then you can't run all software and have to avoid all AVX loads.
> In the end if they fix PBO and that single-core boosts can be improved and Auto-clocking would actually work, that would give use the best of both worlds.
> 
> I'm getting a little sad these chips have to run so hot. It's really the only limit to be able to get more out of them. Power, voltage etc aren't there and can be managed but the chip itself can't be cooled as it is unless chilled-water, phase-change whatnot exotics below ambient cooling.


Yeah I'm already goofy which at least was the best orientation for Heatkiller blocks. Who knows.

When i first got it I couldn't stabilize 4.3 so that's not a first option by any means but if it's going to take AMD two months.

/agree though. I mean I have so much rad space here. This thing should be singing. I feel like we asked for this but then i remember this thing is basically hard locked on an all core OC on ambient at 4.4 on the very very best chips.

I mean early adopter and all that I was just a little dissapointed when i realized I probably wouldn't be manually OCing this thing and a little more dissapointed when I saw what the chip was doing on it's own. Such is life. I miss the days when your video card and CPU had a voltage slider. It's been since Fermi. And I've been around that long, lol. At this point an open loop is essentially a passion project only.


----------



## Bart

jtom320 said:


> Yeah I'm already goofy which at least was the best orientation for Heatkiller blocks. Who knows.


How can you goofy mount a Heatkiller IV on AM4?


----------



## Delta9k

@Midian

I am running this kit currently 4000C19D-32GTZKK (2x16). Bdie same timings 19-19-19-39 - Very similar to yours I believe same IC's.
I could not get it to post with XMP (yes manual set 1.35v) But I never really intended it to run there anyway.
I'm running at [email protected], 18-19-19-39 with all other sub-timings auto. The IF is 1800. 

I haven't really played with tightening the timings further as this kit was something I already had on hand and just using while waiting for a lower latency 2x16GB kit to arrive.


----------



## Delta9k

*First Gigabyte mainboard - Liking it*

This is my first personal build using a Gigabyte board. I am an admitted Asus fanboy but for x570 I've ventured out a bit and picked up a Master and put it on the bench paired with a 3800x (while waiting for a 3900x to put on my CH7 

I must admit so far I think things are going well. Any issues that exist happen to be pretty common across all the top board vendors. So probably in reality more related to AGESA issues than a particular vendor or specific model of board. My Asus and ASrock X470 boards are having same types of issues with 3000 series compatible bios as I've seen in this thread here and forums for boards. We are all waiting for a new AGESA...

OK back to my first Gigabyte build. I am pleased so far all things considered with being an early adopter. I just fired this thing up about 36 hours a go so really fresh into it but I am looking forward to getting in there and giving it a decent run through. I attached a thumb of my initial baseline CB run - not too bad for out of the box w/no OC XFR or PBO
I have a couple different kits of ram coming and also a gen 4 NVMe and I am excited to see what pans out. 

Bench setup:
Master x570 F5g, 3800x, 32gb (2x16)@3600 cl18.
WD black NVMe gen3 x4 boot/OS
280mm clc
Radeon 5700XT
850w psu


----------



## Diablo85

Ran into a bit of trouble building the system but kind of have a workaround? I'm not able to use the B1/B2 slots for my RAM, as the motherboard gets stuck on a C5 debug code. I tested each stick of RAM in each of my boards memory slots, and either stick causes the board to get stuck on C5 loop in the B1/B2 slots. Both sticks of RAM work fine in the A1/A2 slots, both individually, and as a pair. 

Is there something I can test to get past this C5 loop or do I just have a bad board?

I'm running an Aorus Xtreme, 3900x, G.Skill B-Die 14-14-14 3200mhz ram.


----------



## Midian

Delta9k said:


> @Midian
> 
> I am running this kit currently 4000C19D-32GTZKK (2x16). Bdie same timings 19-19-19-39 - Very similar to yours I believe same IC's.
> I could not get it to post with XMP (yes manual set 1.35v) But I never really intended it to run there anyway.
> I'm running at [email protected], 18-19-19-39 with all other sub-timings auto. The IF is 1800.
> 
> I haven't really played with tightening the timings further as this kit was something I already had on hand and just using while waiting for a lower latency 2x16GB kit to arrive.


Cancelled my order and ordered these instead: G.Skill 32GB (2x16GB) DDR4 3600MHz CL16 Trident Z Neo (F4-3600C16D-32GTZN), says they are made for Ryzen 3000 so it should probably be a better kit. I could have ordered the 3200MHz CL14 kit and overclocked them but I don't want any trouble so I went the safe route.

Edit: Aha there was a another set G.Skill 32GB (4x8GB) DDR4 3600MHz CL14 Trident Z Neo but those go for 778 dollars the other set is 426 dollars, so no I'm not going to pay over 300 extra for a bit lower timings.


----------



## jtom320

Bart said:


> How can you goofy mount a Heatkiller IV on AM4?


Well That's the default mount.


----------



## Bart

jtom320 said:


> Well That's the default mount.


So you mean NORMAL and not GOOFY then, gotcha.


----------



## kamil234

hopefully new BIOS/AGESA fixes issues, otherwise im sticking to the old F3 bios ... 
In F3, boost and evertying else works perfect for me.


----------



## leongws

Hi everyone. Got my set few days back and fixed it up. Main component is the following 
Ryzen 3700X
Gigabyte X570 Aorus Pro Wifi ( on latest bios F4f)
Corsair vengence lpx 16GB X 2 3200MHz C16 ram.










Encounter issue as of now. Sorry for the lengthy post.

I'm having problem with the rig now. It's down as of writing. 1 stick of ram is seems to be DOA(unable to boot if insert it on any slot, be it single ram or as a pair). As such use the 2nd ram to fix up the new rig. 

All was fine from sat night till Sunday afternoon where I left the rig idling at desktop( disabled sleep and hibernate) throughout the 14 hrs with minor usage like installing programs and playing nba2k18 etc without any issue with xmp enable and at 3200MHz auto.

Problem came when I opened chome this afternoon. FYI I got a lot of tabs open in chrome, around 30 tabs. It was during this time that I encountered memory management bsod. Subsequent restart will still boot to desktop but during the loading of startup / system program, the bsod will come back almost immediately. Try with xmp disable but still same. Feeling frustrated, proceed to fresh install windows again. 

It got worse when in the middle of windows installation, an error pop up "Windows cannot install required files. The file may be corrupt or missing. Make sure all files required for installation are available, and restart the installation. Error code: 0x80070570." Thought it might be the USB drive issue but after recreated the drive 2 times with different USB drive, the error persist. Google and found others also face similar issue and some manage to point down to ram issue. After they change ram then can install.

Tested the only ram that I have using memtest and the test aborted itself due to too many errors. Tested in both xmp disabled at 2133MHz settings (auto) and enabled @3200MHz, ram is 3200MHz. So I take it that ram is the issue. Really damn unlucky to have 2 new ram stick both having issue. Somemore I bought the ram due to the model is in mb QVL list. 

Going to rma this both stick of ram maybe this Wed. Hope replacement will be fine even though my rma set is sealed new set but still got issue.

May I check do I need to enable xmp profile to run the ram at the specific speed of 3200MHz for the described ram for windows installation? If I don't enable, it will run at 2133MHz under auto xmp disabled. 

** no overclock done to cpu. Only tried running ram using xmp profile to run at specific 3200MHz as describe, if not will be xmp disable. But both choice also got same issue. I have already tried setting auto of dram voltage(showing 1.38v for auto) and manually @ 1.35v. After I set manual voltage at 1.35v, it still shows 1.38v after save and reboot in bios. The manual setpoint indicate 1.35v though.

For memtest, good working rams won't have any error at all? I performed memtest to the 2nd ram which are able to boot and found so many error that the program stop itself. In fact it stopped after 4mins with more errors found during this period of time with xmp profile disabled and use auto where the system set it at 2133MHz. 
After enable xmp profile, auto clock the frequency at 3200MHz. it ran for about 33mins before stopping due to too many errors. I just click run test without selecting any other options for memtest.

xmp profile disabled and frequency auto at 2133MHz:









xmp profile enabled and frequency auto at 3200MHz:


----------



## Delta9k

kamil234 said:


> hopefully new BIOS/AGESA fixes issues, otherwise im sticking to the old F3 bios ...
> In F3, boost and evertying else works perfect for me.


I'm on F5g seeing similar behavior for idle and boost - though I am not dropping to 2Ghz but my voltages are sub 1v (barely) at idle and peaking up to 1.46-1.5v on boost.
I am hopeful improvement will come.


----------



## kamil234

Delta9k said:


> I'm on F5g seeing similar behavior for idle and boost - though I am not dropping to 2Ghz but my voltages are sub 1v (barely) at idle and peaking up to 1.46-1.5v on boost.
> I am hopeful improvement will come.


on f5g, it couldnt get more then 42.5 multi


----------



## Delta9k

Midian said:


> Cancelled my order and ordered these instead: G.Skill 32GB (2x16GB) DDR4 3600MHz CL16 Trident Z Neo (F4-3600C16D-32GTZN), says they are made for Ryzen 3000 so it should probably be a better kit. I could have ordered the 3200MHz CL14 kit and overclocked them but I don't want any trouble so I went the safe route.
> 
> Nice!
> 
> Edit: Aha there was a another set G.Skill 32GB (4x8GB) DDR4 3600MHz CL14 Trident Z Neo but those go for 778 dollars the other set is 426 dollars, so no I'm not going to pay over 300 extra for a bit lower timings.


Yep, there comes a point where enough is enough for sure. That 2x16 kit with a bit higher latency kit will probably perform as good as that lower latency 4x8 kit anyway since the 2x16 is dual rank.
Enjoy!


----------



## King4x4

Just installed my Gigabyte X570 Ultra.

It is a love to work with and the bios are sweet and easy (Learn Asus and Asrock).










But I gotta report an issue... The bios don't like the first GPU, I always need to switch between the two to get bios to boot.

Windows love the one on the X16 slot and bios only shows on the X8 slot.


----------



## dansi

Load bios default, clean ram with eraser and put rams in slot a2/b2. And retry? 
I hear ryzen 3000 is picky of ram. Maybe couldn't work with 1 stick.
I hear giga bios also have problem settings ram voltage?


----------



## leongws

dansi said:


> Load bios default, clean ram with eraser and put rams in slot a2/b2. And retry?
> I hear ryzen 3000 is picky of ram. Maybe couldn't work with 1 stick.
> I hear giga bios also have problem settings ram voltage?


Tried all already. 1 stick was DOA. Only got to use the other set to test. And it appears faulty too.

** Update....RMAed the 2 faulty stick and the replacement works flawlessly.


----------



## fallenguru

Thinking about getting either an Ultra or a Master (the Pro Wifi isn't available here), couple quick questions:


Can the Wi-Fi on these be disabled independently of the Bluetooth? (If not, consider that a feature request.)
How do you like the fan control in the BIOS/UEFI? (I'm using Linux so any additional features in the Windows software don't count.)
Given a price difference of €90/£80/$100, (under what circumstances) is it worth it to go with the Master?
I don't need 2.5Gb/s LAN and I don't see much point in manually OCing Ryzen 3000 at this time, so AFAICT it comes down to better VRM and cooling(?) In theory, cooler equals quieter and I'm a sucker for silence. I might get more out of PBO+AutoOC if & when that works better. But that's all rather vague, hard to quantify.


----------



## leongws

fallenguru said:


> Thinking about getting either an Ultra or a Master (the Pro Wifi isn't available here), couple quick questions:
> 
> 
> Can the Wi-Fi on these be disabled independently of the Bluetooth? (If not, consider that a feature request.)
> How do you like the fan control in the BIOS/UEFI? (I'm using Linux so any additional features in the Windows software don't count.)
> Given a price difference of €90/£80/$100, (under what circumstances) is it worth it to go with the Master?
> I don't need 2.5Gb/s LAN and I don't see much point in manually OCing Ryzen 3000 at this time, so AFAICT it comes down to better VRM and cooling(?) In theory, cooler equals quieter and I'm a sucker for silence. I might get more out of PBO+AutoOC if & when that works better. But that's all rather vague, hard to quantify.


[*]Can the Wi-Fi on these be disabled independently of the Bluetooth? (If not, consider that a feature request.)

For my Pro Wifi, Yes both wifi and bluetooth can be disabled individually.


----------



## Gettz8488

Is anyone else seeing this? When i input my Negative 0.1 offset my VID Almost always request 1500. Does anyone know wether VID or SVI2 is the correct voltage being given to the CPU? my thermals go down immensely with the undervolt


----------



## kamil234

Gettz8488 said:


> Is anyone else seeing this? When i input my Negative 0.1 offset my VID Almost always request 1500. Does anyone know wether VID or SVI2 is the correct voltage being given to the CPU? my thermals go down immensely with the undervolt


You mean if you use -.1 offset, the max your chip requests is 1.5v? I noticed it as well on F3 BIOS, in F3g it worked fine.

But F3g boost doesnt work properly, while F3 it does ..

I hope new BIOS / AGESA can fix both problems so we can have both


----------



## Gettz8488

kamil234 said:


> You mean if you use -.1 offset, the max your chip requests is 1.5v? I noticed it as well on F3 BIOS, in F3g it worked fine.
> 
> But F3g boost doesnt work properly, while F3 it does ..
> 
> I hope new BIOS / AGESA can fix both problems so we can have both


Basically when i set the -.1 offset Which is the correct voltage reading i need to look at? VID? or SVI2? I'm trying to reduce the voltage my cpu gets


----------



## kamil234

Gettz8488 said:


> Basically when i set the -.1 offset Which is the correct voltage reading i need to look at? VID? or SVI2? I'm trying to reduce the voltage my cpu gets


technically svi2 tfn is the 'more correct' voltage as it accounts for losses against different planes. 

Also the offset should be read at LOAD, not idle. If its 1.5v at idle, its fine..


----------



## Gettz8488

kamil234 said:


> technically svi2 tfn is the 'more correct' voltage as it accounts for losses against different planes.
> 
> Also the offset should be read at LOAD, not idle. If its 1.5v at idle, its fine..


Off load it maxes at 1.4 at load it goes to around 1.2 which is what i intended


----------



## Gettz8488

kamil234 said:


> technically svi2 tfn is the 'more correct' voltage as it accounts for losses against different planes.
> 
> Also the offset should be read at LOAD, not idle. If its 1.5v at idle, its fine..


Atleast according to SVI2 it maxes out at 1.4 VID is 1.5 but that's expected that the chip ask for more voltage due to me decreasing the voltage it receives


----------



## pschorr1123

leongws said:


> Hi everyone. Got my set few days back and fixed it up. Main component is the following
> Ryzen 3700X
> Gigabyte X570 Aorus Pro Wifi ( on latest bios F4f)
> Corsair vengence lpx 16GB X 2 3200MHz C16 ram.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Encounter issue as of now. Sorry for the lengthy post.
> 
> I'm having problem with the rig now. It's down as of writing. 1 stick of ram is seems to be DOA(unable to boot if insert it on any slot, be it single ram or as a pair). As such use the 2nd ram to fix up the new rig.
> 
> All was fine from sat night till Sunday afternoon where I left the rig idling at desktop( disabled sleep and hibernate) throughout the 14 hrs with minor usage like installing programs and playing nba2k18 etc without any issue with xmp enable and at 3200MHz auto.
> 
> Problem came when I opened chome this afternoon. FYI I got a lot of tabs open in chrome, around 30 tabs. It was during this time that I encountered memory management bsod. Subsequent restart will still boot to desktop but during the loading of startup / system program, the bsod will come back almost immediately. Try with xmp disable but still same. Feeling frustrated, proceed to fresh install windows again.
> 
> 
> It got worse when in the middle of windows installation, an error pop up "Windows cannot install required files. The file may be corrupt or missing. Make sure all files required for installation are available, and restart the installation. Error code: 0x80070570." Thought it might be the USB drive issue but after recreated the drive 2 times with different USB drive, the error persist. Google and found others also face similar issue and some manage to point down to ram issue. After they change ram then can install.
> 
> Tested the only ram that I have using memtest and the test aborted itself due to too many errors. Tested in both xmp disabled at 2133MHz settings (auto) and enabled @3200MHz, ram is 3200MHz. So I take it that ram is the issue. Really damn unlucky to have 2 new ram stick both having issue. Somemore I bought the ram due to the model is in mb QVL list.
> 
> Going to rma this both stick of ram maybe this Wed. Hope replacement will be fine even though my rma set is sealed new set but still got issue.
> 
> May I check do I need to enable xmp profile to run the ram at the specific speed of 3200MHz for the described ram for windows installation? If I don't enable, it will run at 2133MHz under auto xmp disabled.
> 
> ** no overclock done to cpu. Only tried running ram using xmp profile to run at specific 3200MHz as describe, if not will be xmp disable. But both choice also got same issue. I have already tried setting auto of dram voltage(showing 1.38v for auto) and manually @ 1.35v. After I set manual voltage at 1.35v, it still shows 1.38v after save and reboot in bios. The manual setpoint indicate 1.35v though.
> 
> For memtest, good working rams won't have any error at all? I performed memtest to the 2nd ram which are able to boot and found so many error that the program stop itself. In fact it stopped after 4mins with more errors found during this period of time with xmp profile disabled and use auto where the system set it at 2133MHz.
> After enable xmp profile, auto clock the frequency at 3200MHz. it ran for about 33mins before stopping due to too many errors. I just click run test without selecting any other options for memtest.
> 
> xmp profile disabled and frequency auto at 2133MHz:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xmp profile enabled and frequency auto at 3200MHz:


Try latest bios if you haven't already before re- seating the CPU.

I've read of other users having memory issues with multiple RAM kits having luck by re- seating the CPU. Just make sure you stress test the CPU prior to removing heat sink to loosen the thermal paste so you do not accidentally rip the CPU out of the socket and bending pins as a result. Happened to me with the crappy clip style AM4 cooler. Spent an hour bending pins back with a straw. Not fun

edit: Never Mind I saw you fixed your issues with a replacement. You must have my kind of bad luck to have 2 defective kits in a row, lol!


----------



## LazarusIV

fallenguru said:


> Thinking about getting either an Ultra or a Master (the Pro Wifi isn't available here), couple quick questions:
> 
> 
> Can the Wi-Fi on these be disabled independently of the Bluetooth? (If not, consider that a feature request.)
> How do you like the fan control in the BIOS/UEFI? (I'm using Linux so any additional features in the Windows software don't count.)
> Given a price difference of €90/£80/$100, (under what circumstances) is it worth it to go with the Master?
> I don't need 2.5Gb/s LAN and I don't see much point in manually OCing Ryzen 3000 at this time, so AFAICT it comes down to better VRM and cooling(?) In theory, cooler equals quieter and I'm a sucker for silence. I might get more out of PBO+AutoOC if & when that works better. But that's all rather vague, hard to quantify.


Hello friend! I'm not sure about the Wi-Fi question, though that seems to have been answered. I do know that the fan control software in the BIOS is pretty good. I used it to tweak all the fans in my case and so far it is working well. The interface is easy to use and you have a lot of granularity since you can set each fan plug separately, which is excellent. It also has an option where you can set one profile, then apply it to all fan plug positions!

Whether you get the Master / Ultra / Pro Wi-Fi here's my opinion: I got the Ultra and wish I had gotten the Master. I don't really _need_ the Master, but for me it was an extra $60 or so, I figure that difference in price is low enough I should've just done it. To be honest though, the Pro Wi-Fi I think is the sweet spot. The difference between that one and the Ultra is literally 1 M.2 slot and one other trivial thing I can't remember. It's been discussed in this forum before so a quick search should turn it up.

If you don't need bells and whistles and you're not going into hardcore cooling, then I'd say save yourself a little scratch and get the Pro Wi-Fi. If you want to go overboard on your motherboard and use it for a long time, then grab the Master.

I'm using Manjaro with mine, so having a lot of the functionality in the motherboard itself is super handy and I have no complaints! Good luck!


----------



## Martin778

Reinstalled Windows, this time not touching Ryzen Master too...using 3733MHz FAST preset from the calculator 3733:3733 IF runs just fine. I think the issue was that I didn't reinstall the OS when switching from MSI to GB board.










I love this board so far, shouldn't have bought the MSI in the first place darnit. I was running B450 Aorus PRO before w. 2600 and besides the mediocre BIOS it was rock solid.
44*C VRM, 49*C chipset, what else do you need.


----------



## Nighthog

Gotta recommend the new *F3g BETA* bios The Gigabyte REP posted for the AORUS XTREME in that boards thread.

SoC voltage for sleep/resume is fixed and there are PB/XFR improvements for stock/defaults. You get a slightly better boosting from what I can gather thus far with working idle from what I've seen.


----------



## Martin778

Sounds good!!! Gotta try it as I am seeing low boosts on my 3900X. 


+
F3g performs better in Aida64,


----------



## fallenguru

LazarusIV said:


> I'm not sure about the Wi-Fi question.


Could you check, perhaps? Currently my tally is 1 Pro Wifi "can be disabled separately" and 1 Master "no option to disable at all" (though that person may just not have looked hard enough) ... 



LazarusIV said:


> I got the Ultra and wish I had gotten the Master.


Any particular reason? I kinda feel I'd regret not getting the Master, but a man needs _some_ justification ... It'd help to know the CPU I suppose, might be a 3700X might be a 3900X, depending on availability, but def. air-cooled (Noctua NH-D15 if it fits, NH-U12A otherwise).



LazarusIV said:


> The Pro Wi-Fi I think is the sweet spot.


For whatever reason, the Pro Wifi isn't sold here, just the regular Pro. I don't need the Wi-Fi at all, but BT would be a plus. 



LazarusIV said:


> I'm using Manjaro with mine, so having a lot of the functionality in the motherboard itself is super handy and I have no complaints!


Yay, a fellow Manjaro user! Feel free to share what works (or doesn't). How's temp & voltage monitoring, fan control (in the OS)? "No complaints" is a good start, though. Oh, and thank you!


----------



## bigjdubb

Nighthog said:


> Gotta recommend the new *F3g BETA* bios The Gigabyte REP posted for the AORUS XTREME in that boards thread.
> 
> SoC voltage for sleep/resume is fixed and there are PB/XFR improvements for stock/defaults. You get a slightly better boosting from what I can gather thus far with working idle from what I've seen.


Is the F3g bios specific to the extreme? I am about to start installing windows on a Aorus Master and I'm trying to get all the drivers and what not sorted out.


Is everyone who is using Win10 using 1903?


----------



## GBT-MatthewH

bigjdubb said:


> Is the F3g bios specific to the extreme? I am about to start installing windows on a Aorus Master and I'm trying to get all the drivers and what not sorted out.
> 
> 
> Is everyone who is using Win10 using 1903?


Yes, that BIOS is specifically for Xtreme. Should have Master (F5J) tomorrow.


----------



## LazarusIV

fallenguru said:


> Could you check, perhaps? Currently my tally is 1 Pro Wifi "can be disabled separately" and 1 Master "no option to disable at all" (though that person may just not have looked hard enough) ...
> 
> 
> Any particular reason? I kinda feel I'd regret not getting the Master, but a man needs _some_ justification ... It'd help to know the CPU I suppose, might be a 3700X might be a 3900X, depending on availability, but def. air-cooled (Noctua NH-D15 if it fits, NH-U12A otherwise).
> 
> 
> For whatever reason, the Pro Wifi isn't sold here, just the regular Pro. I don't need the Wi-Fi at all, but BT would be a plus.
> 
> 
> Yay, a fellow Manjaro user! Feel free to share what works (or doesn't). How's temp & voltage monitoring, fan control (in the OS)? "No complaints" is a good start, though. Oh, and thank you!


The Ultra is a great board, but I went a little more overboard with this upgrade than I did with Ryzen first gen... so in that vein I feel like I should've just gone with the Master. It seems to be the best board for your dollar in the high-end motherboards category, Gigabyte really hit the nail on the head with that one. I also am not using the Wi-Fi or bluetooth on my board at all... I've got a network switch by the computer desk so our computers are hard-wired in.

But if you don't have the Pro Wi-Fi in your area (sorry, I read that and forgot during my reply!) then I'd say go ahead and just get the Master if the price difference in less than 100USD or GBP or EUR. It's a great board and you won't be sorry.

I haven't had a lot of time to tweak my system, I need to get the sensors up and running and then configure conky... problem is with a family and two jobs there is not a lot of time to do much of anything. And when I do get time, I usually just play games for a bit. I'll try to get some of that info for you when I can, but it'll probably be a bit...

htop does a good job of showing core usage as well as RAM usage, so I've been using that... the 3900X is an absolute beast. I'm loving this chip! 



GBT-MatthewH said:


> Yes, that BIOS is specifically for Xtreme. Should have Master (F5J) tomorrow.


 @GBT-MatthewH Is there going to be an update for the Ultra as well fairly soon?


----------



## Nyxathid

Hey guys, I need some assistance, so I bought a Master X570 after all the headache the c8 from Asus caused me.

But I have a few questions, my AIO fans don't spin at all, after the system post the fans stop spinning and when I go into BIOS it says that the fans are not connected.

Also, I got a really bad time trying to get the board to post, sometimes the Q-Code stays at 00 and the CPU led comes up, I need hit the reset switch to get it to post.

Lastest BIOS.


----------



## GBT-MatthewH

dansi said:


> Hey more question Matthew, how does the 6 layer pcb master do for 3950x? Asus claims their 8 layers are better to control heat than 6.
> 3900x seems no problem for master, how about 3950x in your internal tests?


Layers has everything to do with signal integrity and nearly nothing to do with CPU overclocking. I'll take our finned VRM heatsinks for more cores over 2 extra layers, also ours is 2x copper in the PCB. Not sure if ASUS is the same (I wouldn't be shocked either way, honestly don't know). Tl;dr 16 core CPU's aren't going to run better (or worse) on a specific amount of PCB layers.



Martin778 said:


> Is the PBO borked on the Xtreme? My CPU doesn't boost above 4.125GHz with PBO set to Enabled. With PBO Auto it doesn't boost that high either, only 4275MHz at peak.


This is pretty par for the course regarding boost right now... I keep quoting wendell but "Different boards, with different BIOS, and different CPU's, behave differently". Thats a long winded way of saying your in the same boat as everyone else. That CPU may boost higher on another board, consequently another CPU may boost higher on your board. It just kind of is what it is for the moment.



kamil234 said:


> You mean if you use -.1 offset, the max your chip requests is 1.5v? I noticed it as well on F3 BIOS, in F3g it worked fine.
> 
> But F3g boost doesnt work properly, while F3 it does ..
> 
> I hope new BIOS / AGESA can fix both problems so we can have both


Thus far in all our testing 1003AB is better for memory, 1002 boosted higher - On average, individual results may vary.



LazarusIV said:


> @GBT-MatthewH Is there going to be an update for the Ultra as well fairly soon?


Generally for these "non official interim" (IE we don't post on website) BIOS we tend to make them for 1 board (usually Master). This was kind of a special case where I had access to the Xtreme BIOS first because that's what the had setup at the lab in HQ.

We usually let people try for a day or two. If there are no issues we release it for everything. Lets the BIOS team keep working on bugs / improvements rather than code 8 BIOS all at once in case the "fix" also "breaks" something else - if that happens we wasted a lot of time coding a quick fix for nothing. Consequently anything else we were working on (or atleast the person(s) coding the fix) gets put on pause. Not a good allocation of resources.

So to answer your question if the Xtreme crowd give it the thumbs up, and the master crowd tomorrow, I should be able to get them for the rest of the boards shortly there after.


----------



## Nyxathid

Okay, I kinda figured out why the CPU FANS are not spinning it's because the CPU temp is at -55.0ºC any idea why ?

EDIT: Does anyone know why the board refuse to post while giving the 00 q-code?

EDIT2: I seriously can't get the board to post what so ever, has anyone had this problem?


----------



## Martin778

Up, try to clear the CMOS with the button on the rear panel. I remember code 00 from ASUS, it was something like CPU INIT ERROR(?) that meant a faulty CPU, board or failed overclock (voltage too low for the CPU to post).

@GBT-MatthewH
The all core boost in games seems similar to the Godlike though, roughly 4200MHz. Do you think the peak boost clock difference between the boards will disappear with new BIOS/AGESA releases in the future?


----------



## GBT-MatthewH

Martin778 said:


> @GBT-MatthewH
> The all core boost in games seems similar to the Godlike though, roughly 4200MHz. Do you think the peak boost clock difference between the boards will disappear with new BIOS/AGESA releases in the future?


I'm trying to tell you it varies on the CPU, board, and AGESA. Same board, same AGESA, 2 of the same SKU CPU's, will behave differently. Also 2 of the same board, same agesa, same CPU, will behave differently. The boost is not linked to a specific board, or CPU, it varies. Interchange any of the 3 components - cpu, board, agesa, you will get a different result.


----------



## drucejnr

So I installed the beta chipset driver AMD_Robert linked on Reddit for the Destiny 2 work around. Running a 3700X, X570 Aorus Master and 1080Ti at 3440x1440 - everything running smoothly. One thing I've noticed while in-game is that core 0 and 6 are almost always between 90-100% utilisation and the other cores are hovering around 25-50% utilisation. CPU freq is almost at a constant 4.3Ghz.

I know different games behave differently but could the "high" core utilisation be due to this specific beta chipset? ie once we get the new BIOS and a non-beta chipset driver the CPU should have similar utilisation across all 8 cores?


----------



## GBT-MatthewH

drucejnr said:


> So I installed the beta chipset driver AMD_Robert linked on Reddit for the Destiny 2 work around. Running a 3700X, X570 Aorus Master and 1080Ti at 3440x1440 - everything running smoothly. One thing I've noticed while in-game is that core 0 and 6 are almost always between 90-100% utilisation and the other cores are hovering around 25-50% utilisation. CPU freq is almost at a constant 4.3Ghz.
> 
> I know different games behave differently but could the "high" core utilisation be due to this specific beta chipset? ie once we get the new BIOS and a non-beta chipset driver the CPU should have similar utilisation across all 8 cores?


You would need to ask robert, I know as much about the beta chipset driver as you do. One thing I did notice is the power plans seem to have changed with this chipset driver. See below... 

Balance minimum state on old driver = 0%. Balance minimum state on new (beta) chipset driver = 99%.


----------



## drucejnr

Thanks for your reply Matthew - guess I'll just have to sit tight and wait until the "big reveal" tomorrow to find out more info.

In regards to the power plan, yes I did notice the different processor states and my 3700X seems to be idling and boosting better in Ryzen Balanced as opposed to Win Balanced. Idle voltages have also sorted themselves out but iCue and Afterburner are still causing the idle voltage to be pegged at +1.4v


----------



## Dhoulmagus

drucejnr said:


> Thanks for your reply Matthew - guess I'll just have to sit tight and wait until the "big reveal" tomorrow to find out more info.
> 
> In regards to the power plan, yes I did notice the different processor states and my 3700X seems to be idling and boosting better in Ryzen Balanced as opposed to Win Balanced. Idle voltages have also sorted themselves out but iCue and Afterburner are still causing the idle voltage to be pegged at +1.4v


Out of curiosity, what does your all core seem to run at during light load? For my 3700x under Ryzen Balanced that's 4250. Interestingly, if I switch to Ryzen Power Saver, that jumps up to 4300. 

I don't get single core boosts above 4300 though. I carried over my windows 10 installation from my 4790k so I'm reformatting and clean installing now to see if that shakes things up for me. Happy seeing 4300 while gaming though.


----------



## Heuchler

Nyxathid said:


> Hey guys, I need some assistance, so I bought a Master X570 after all the headache the c8 from Asus caused me.
> 
> But I have a few questions, my AIO fans don't spin at all, after the system post the fans stop spinning and when I go into BIOS it says that the fans are not connected.
> 
> Also, I got a really bad time trying to get the board to post, sometimes the Q-Code stays at 00 and the CPU led comes up, I need hit the reset switch to get it to post.
> 
> Lastest BIOS.



Have you tried putting changing Fan Controller mode from Auto to PWM (rather than voltage mode)
I take it you have the fans connected to a PWM splitter (Y-cable with one of the PWM cables not connected).

Do you have something connect to the CPU fan header on the motherboard ?


----------



## GBT-MatthewH

SOC too low after resume from sleep Fix for X570 Master -  F5J

Let me know what you guys find during testing. Can you guys specifically let me know if this lets you downclock voltage under idle with 3600+ memory set, and any difference in boost behavior.


----------



## Heuchler

Anybody try a NVMe Rev 1.1a drive on X570/Zen2. My Samsung PM951 doesn't show up in either M.2 slots I tried. BIOS F4 and F5g

Finally got stopped from reusing old OS from X58 system. It worked fine on X370 so hoping the drive didn't die on me just a incompatibility issue.


----------



## ibslice

Only issue so far with the X570 Master - F5J BETA bios is when I set XMP profile to profile 1 which is 3200 14-14-14 @ 1.35v It will NOT apply that unless I set the ram multiplier to 32. wheras in the previous bios it would work left as auto. If I don't do this it will boot at 2133. I have flarex 3200 c14 ram.


----------



## Diablo85

@GBT-MatthewH any chance you could weigh in on this?



Diablo85 said:


> Ran into a bit of trouble building the system but kind of have a workaround? I'm not able to use the B1/B2 slots for my RAM, as the motherboard gets stuck on a C5 debug code. I tested each stick of RAM in each of my boards memory slots, and either stick causes the board to get stuck on C5 loop in the B1/B2 slots. Both sticks of RAM work fine in the A1/A2 slots, both individually, and as a pair.
> 
> Is there something I can test to get past this C5 loop or do I just have a bad board?
> 
> I'm running an Aorus Xtreme, 3900x, G.Skill B-Die 14-14-14 3200mhz ram.


----------



## leongws

On X570 pro wifi with latest bios F4f. I have set PCH fan profile to silent. It did not spin when it is below 59 degree(preset) and starts to spin when above which is perfect. However it does not stop spinning even when temp goes down to below 58 degree. Is it suppose to be this way? Once start wont stop?


----------



## Nighthog

ibslice said:


> Only issue so far with the X570 Master - F5J BETA bios is when I set XMP profile to profile 1 which is 3200 14-14-14 @ 1.35v It will NOT apply that unless I set the ram multiplier to 32. wheras in the previous bios it would work left as auto. If I don't do this it will boot at 2133. I have flarex 3200 c14 ram.


The *F3g beta* for the *X570 Aorus Xtreme* did set XMP correctly even in AUTO for me. Maybe board/kit specific.

I did however notice my second XMP profile on my kit doesn't show any description for the setting. It's a blank field. 

For example: Profile 1 XMP [3466 (19-23-23-42)] in the drop-down list. Profile 2: (shows completely blank) Should really say something like [2933 (17-19-19-39)] <-just example maybe not what actually was shown(can't recall from memory, but it was blank with no info for profile2 for XMP)


----------



## Derple

Nyxathid said:


> Okay, I kinda figured out why the CPU FANS are not spinning it's because the CPU temp is at -55.0ºC any idea why ?
> 
> EDIT: Does anyone know why the board refuse to post while giving the 00 q-code?
> 
> EDIT2: I seriously can't get the board to post what so ever, has anyone had this problem?


I just encountered code 00 w/ my BIOS reporting -55c CPU temp and the CPU cooler wouldn't come on. Happened after I switched off the PSU to do some quick work inside the case and switched it back on. If you have displayport cables plugged in, try unplugging the PSU, removing the displayport cables, hitting the CMOS RESET button on the back I/O, and then plugging the PSU back in. You can try to plug back in the displayport cables right off the bat, but I had a monitor with DVI first that I made sure everything was working with before shutting down, plugging the displayport cables back in, and booting back up. Seems to be working normally now.


----------



## leongws

leongws said:


> On X570 pro wifi with latest bios F4f. I have set PCH fan profile to silent. It did not spin when it is below 59 degree(preset) and starts to spin when above which is perfect. However it does not stop spinning even when temp goes down to below 58 degree. Is it suppose to be this way? Once start wont stop?


Other than the above, I also encountered cold boot issue. Similar to the post here:
http://forum.gigabyte.us/thread/7341/boot-problems-after-unplugged-elite

Wonder has this been discussed. Only happen if I shutdown the pc and off the mains. No issue with restarting of pc from windows.


----------



## ibslice

leongws said:


> Other than the above, I also encountered cold boot issue. Similar to the post here:
> http://forum.gigabyte.us/thread/7341/boot-problems-after-unplugged-elite
> 
> Wonder has this been discussed. Only happen if I shutdown the pc and off the mains. No issue with restarting of pc from windows.



Yes a cold boot bios reset issue is listed on page 1 of this forum under "*Know Issues Status"*


----------



## leongws

ibslice said:


> Yes a cold boot bios reset issue is listed on page 1 of this forum under "*Know Issues Status"*


Oh... Thanks. Seems like no solutions as of writing. Status: Reproducible / Working on a fix


----------



## Gettz8488

Is there a way to disable pcie 4.0 on these boards? If there is does that reduce the voltage to the board?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Nighthog

Gettz8488 said:


> Is there a way to disable pcie 4.0 on these boards? If there is does that reduce the voltage to the board?


There is an option to choose PCIE generation. gen1, gen2 ,gen3, gen4 etc in under the [Miscellaneous]->[PCIe Slot Configuration] tab.
Though I'm uncertain how it works, if it applies to the speeds overall to the whole board or only the PCIE-expansion slots.


----------



## LazarusIV

GBT-MatthewH said:


> ......Generally for these "non official interim" (IE we don't post on website) BIOS we tend to make them for 1 board (usually Master). This was kind of a special case where I had access to the Xtreme BIOS first because that's what the had setup at the lab in HQ.
> 
> We usually let people try for a day or two. If there are no issues we release it for everything. Lets the BIOS team keep working on bugs / improvements rather than code 8 BIOS all at once in case the "fix" also "breaks" something else - if that happens we wasted a lot of time coding a quick fix for nothing. Consequently anything else we were working on (or atleast the person(s) coding the fix) gets put on pause. Not a good allocation of resources.
> 
> So to answer your question if the Xtreme crowd give it the thumbs up, and the master crowd tomorrow, I should be able to get them for the rest of the boards shortly there after.


Ah ok that makes sense, thank you for the explanation! Again, your active presence here is *greatly appreciated*!!


----------



## Martin778

I give it thums up, no issues so far on the Xtreme. 
Thank you for the explanation regarding CPU / MB boosts. I wonder why the 3950X is coming out that much later, probably low yields? Makes me think if it will get 2 good CCD's or the same as 3900X = one good and one weak.


----------



## pschorr1123

@gbt Matt

Does the "Save BIOS Option" on the Q_Flash tab overwrite the other bios chip or does it prompt to save to USB or HD?


----------



## pschorr1123

@gbt Matt

I flashed the F5J bios and updated my chipset and Ryzen Master per AMD R Hallock Reddit Thread today. Here:https://community.amd.com/community...te-5-let-s-talk-clocks-voltages-and-destiny-2

Same 1.465 idle voltage behavior using RM showing half the cores sleeping.

For my 3700X I have to set PBO to Advanced under AMD Overclocking and set Limits to MB. Then RM and CPUz report 1.20ish idle/ light load however, this is not a viable solution as single threaded loads max out 4150-4175 max clock, in fact same max clock as all core CB15 load. And Single core performance is significantly lower as a result. 

hopefully, newer AGESA fixes the issue as these newer chipset drivers, power plan, and Ryzen Master didn't do anything for me....at least they didn't break more stuff, lol


Edit: Added link in case I wasn't clear what I updated and why

Edit:I wanted to add that behavior is the same with bios defaults and ram left @ 2133

Edit 3: Boost no different either 4325 max


----------



## Streetdragon

GBT-MatthewH said:


> SOC too low after resume from sleep Fix for X570 Master -  F5J
> 
> Let me know what you guys find during testing. Can you guys specifically let me know if this lets you downclock voltage under idle with 3600+ memory set, and any difference in boost behavior.


installed new chipset and the new bios for the Master:
Ram 3766/1833 1:1
Idling is working + Boost. Im very happy!


----------



## Martin778

HWinfo64 doesn't read Ryzen's clocks properly, especially after the new RM release of today. Maybe it's the same with voltages, who knows. Anyway nothing changed on idle voltages with the new F3G beta for the Xtreme.


----------



## GBT-MatthewH

pschorr1123 said:


> @gbt Matt
> 
> Does the "Save BIOS Option" on the Q_Flash tab overwrite the other bios chip or does it prompt to save to USB or HD?


Prompts to save, either the BIOS chip that's currently active or HDD/USB.


----------



## GBT-MatthewH

Diablo85 said:


> @GBT-MatthewH any chance you could weigh in on this?


Memory controller is on the CPU, so either board issue or CPU issue (including mounting). Can try remounting CPU and/or testing the board outside the case.


----------



## pschorr1123

GBT-MatthewH said:


> Prompts to save, either the BIOS chip that's currently active or HDD/USB.


Thanks, 1 more quick question.

The manual states that USB Q-Flashback only works if CPU is not present, is this accurate?

Asus Flashback works as long as a usb drive with a properly named file is present in the flashback port on the back. I figured the one on the Auros Master would work the same way


----------



## jsgiv

@GBT-MatthewH - 

I'm assuming that Gigabyte is currently in the process of updating to the latest AGESA release (1.0.0.3ABB?) per AMD's update today - do you have an ETA yet as to when we'll get updated bios' for these boards?


----------



## GBT-MatthewH

jsgiv said:


> @GBT-MatthewH -
> 
> I'm assuming that Gigabyte is currently in the process of updating to the latest AGESA release (1.0.0.3ABB?) per AMD's update today - do you have an ETA yet as to when we'll get updated bios' for these boards?


Barring any set backs end of the week, _maybe_ sooner. We have had the code for a few days, but waited to let AMD announce it.


----------



## Martin778

Any concerns before updating the BIOS if I'm running a raid0 array?
By the way, new AGESA is always...


Spoiler


----------



## madpete76

*F5J - boost and all core improvements*

Matt, I just wanted to post to say thank you for the hard work, please keep these updates coming, they are improving the situation all the time.

My 3900x had never been able to go above 4250, and even then it was extremely rare.

After updating the F5J, it's frequently hitting 4425mhz now, and my all core has improved by around 60-70mhz.

Whatever you did, you are looking in the right place... please do more of it! LOL 

Thanks again! 




GBT-MatthewH said:


> SOC too low after resume from sleep Fix for X570 Master -  F5J
> 
> Let me know what you guys find during testing. Can you guys specifically let me know if this lets you downclock voltage under idle with 3600+ memory set, and any difference in boost behavior.


----------



## jsgiv

GBT-MatthewH said:


> Barring any set backs end of the week, _maybe_ sooner. We have had the code for a few days, but waited to let AMD announce it.


Perfect - and thanks! - really appreciate all of your hard work lately!


----------



## Penicilyn

Unfortunately F5J seems to have nuked my motherboard. After flashing the BIOS with @BIOS it will no longer post, resetting the battery doesn't fix it. Trying to use the USB flashback doesn't seem to do anything, it just sits there with LED code AA.

Can anyone help with a step by step guide on how to get onto the second BIOS chip or to do the USB flashback incase I'm doing it wrong?

Thanks.


----------



## YpsiNine

GBT-MatthewH said:


> Barring any set backs end of the week, _maybe_ sooner. We have had the code for a few days, but waited to let AMD announce it.


Very nice. Just waiting for a few more parts for my rig then it's time to assemble it (full list in signature).

But the real question is: when will 1.0.0.3 ABBA be released?


----------



## Streetdragon

Penicilyn said:


> Unfortunately F5J seems to have nuked my motherboard. After flashing the BIOS with @BIOS it will no longer post, resetting the battery doesn't fix it. Trying to use the USB flashback doesn't seem to do anything, it just sits there with LED code AA.
> 
> Can anyone help with a step by step guide on how to get onto the second BIOS chip or to do the USB flashback incase I'm doing it wrong?
> 
> Thanks.


are you running sli? Use the second card


----------



## GBT-MatthewH

YpsiNine said:


> But the real question is: when will 1.0.0.3 ABBA be released?


huh? You literally quoted me saying this week asking when it will be out?



Penicilyn said:


> Can anyone help with a step by step guide on how to get onto the second BIOS chip or to do the USB flashback incase I'm doing it wrong?
> Thanks.


The board has BIOS switches right next to the RAM.


----------



## YpsiNine

GBT-MatthewH said:


> huh? You literally quoted me saying this week asking when it will be out?


Now this got awkward, I am sure you know about the band ABBA?
It was meant as a joke, but whenever one has to explain the joke it means it failed miserably.


----------



## jsgiv

YpsiNine said:


> But the real question is: when will 1.0.0.3 ABBA be released?


----------



## GBT-MatthewH

YpsiNine said:


> Now this got awkward, I am sure you know about the band ABBA?
> It was meant as a joke, but whenever one has to explain the joke it means it failed miserably.


LMAO my bad. Where do I sign the petition to officially rename it to 1003 ABBA? Because science...


----------



## jsgiv

YpsiNine said:


> Now this got awkward, I am sure you know about the band ABBA?
> It was meant as a joke, but whenever one has to explain the joke it means it failed miserably.


lol - well I got it - but.. i'm also older  

Matthew might be a young lad and might not know of the age old time of Disco Boogie Nights..


----------



## leongws

leongws said:


> On X570 pro wifi with latest bios F4f. I have set PCH fan profile to silent. It did not spin when it is below 59 degree(preset) and starts to spin when above which is perfect. However it does not stop spinning even when temp goes down to below 58 degree. Is it suppose to be this way? Once start wont stop?


 @gbt Matt

Any info on this?


----------



## jamsomito

Hey all, I think I have a faulty diagnostic LCD on my Aorus Master. What does yours say when you're successfully booted into Windows with no other issues? Mine's showing what looks like d3, or more like ¿3 (without the connecting line on the bottom right of the first character). If this is the case, is this something you'd RMA or return over? I'd be bummed if it's bad because of what I paid for this board.


----------



## noko59

magnafides said:


> Lol, Asus can't even ship a BIOS for last gen motherboards with AGESA 1.0.0.3AB that doesn't break things even more. Asus BIOSes for B350/X370/B450/X470 are an absolute mess.


Not true, X370 C6H bios 7302 is pretty solid, Running 3733 4 dims, PCIe 4x without issue now on a CrossHair 6 Hero -> Bios is probably #1 reason to buy an ASUS board. Now having Gigabyte having a rep right here active is probably reason I would get a Gigabyte board over an ASUS if I needed one. So far my x370 with a 3900x is working well -> meaning ASUS is kicking some with the bios:

https://www.overclock.net/forum/28066148-post42304.html


----------



## Diablo85

GBT-MatthewH said:


> Memory controller is on the CPU, so either board issue or CPU issue (including mounting). Can try remounting CPU and/or testing the board outside the case.


Thanks. I'll give it a shot this weekend then. By mounting, are we talking like...maybe too much mounting pressure on the IHS from the cooler? I'm 100% certain the pins on the cpu line up with the socket correctly and that none of them were bent prior to insertion into the socket.


----------



## magnafides

noko59 said:


> Not true, X370 C6H bios 7302 is pretty solid, Running 3733 4 dims, PCIe 4x without issue now on a CrossHair 6 Hero -> Bios is probably #1 reason to buy an ASUS board. [/url]


Lol. Well I'm glad you are personally having success with that non-official BIOS, but there are plenty of other people who are having issues.


----------



## noko59

magnafides said:


> Lol. Well I'm glad you are personally having success with that non-official BIOS, but there are plenty of other people who are having issues.


As with all boards at this point in time. Yes my configuration for what ever reason is running well.

Interested in how the Master does with a four dim configuration? Not interested in anything over a 1:1 ratio for memory and fabric. Will the Master do 4 dims at 3733? 32gb? 64gb? QVL list has one kit for 4x 16gb for example, while C8H has many but both are irrelevant because I would like to see what folks are actually getting. With Bios updates and AMD updates this can all change.


----------



## Heuchler

GBT-MatthewH said:


> SOC too low after resume from sleep Fix for X570 Master -  F5J
> 
> Let me know what you guys find during testing. Can you guys specifically let me know if this lets you downclock voltage under idle with 3600+ memory set, and any difference in boost behavior.



F5J 3733 (1:1) downlocks to 3525 MHz @1.031v (HWmonitor) 1.0325v (Ryzen Master)


----------



## WinstonCooper

****Edit - I retract my reliable sleep statement below. The board will wake from sleep if I wake it within 5-8 seconds of going to sleep - Anything longer than that I end up with a C8 on my LED readout and BIOS resets itself after an extended reboot process.

GBT-Matthew - in response to the F5j bios you linked us to - in F5g on my Aorus Master x570 I was able to use XMP on my qvr approved Ballistix Elite 3600 2x8gb kit in slots A2 and B2. But with F5j XMP enabled was setting my timings and voltage, but *not* my memory multiplier. Basically I booted into Windows at 2133mhz or whatever. Setting the memory multiplier in BIOS to 36 fixed this though, so sounds like a small bug.
I can also confirm good sleep and resume stability (although you must disable Windows Fast Startup under power options in Windows). I am using mostly stock/auto BIOS settings except enabling ERP so my AIO shuts off etc. Also using the new Ryzen Balanced plan with the chipset drivers released yesterday. On a PCI 4.0 NVME SSD and Radeon 5700xt as well - for informational purposes.


----------



## cbutters

GBT-MatthewH said:


> SOC too low after resume from sleep Fix for X570 Master -  F5J
> 
> Let me know what you guys find during testing. Can you guys specifically let me know if this lets you downclock voltage under idle with 3600+ memory set, and any difference in boost behavior.


After using this BIOS F5J; Windows will sleep and resume perfectly so far (3 cycles)! 

Boost behavior is unchanged as far as I can see; (Still only regularly seeing 4.3 boost and occasional 4.4 on an overkill 3x360 radiator custom water rig.) Seems unchanged from F5g (what is supposed to be different?)

RAM overclocking well (currently at 3533); but I still need to test cold booting with my dialed in memory overclock as that was an issue before that caused boot errors and BIOS to revert to defaults on F5g (rebooting was fine; but cold starts did not work).

Edit: Tested Cold boot and everything working great even with memory overclocked.
So yeah, just need a fix for the boosting and good to go.


----------



## Delta9k

@gbt Matt

x570 Master | 3800X | 32GB Dual Rank @3600 c16 | Cooling 280mm clc | open bench
CPU & Voltages = @stock/Auto
Windows 10 1903 all latest updates applied

Applied beta chipset drivers
Applied RM update
Flashed F5j

BIOS user experience is fluid and nice.
***Not able to set XMP setting*** - need to enter timings in manually. Voltage does not set, timings do not set and multiplier does not set. Will try a different couple kits tomorrow but its late now.
Sleep/resume OK (I did not test enough cycles probably - I normally disable sleep anyway and only enabled to "see" once. Can do more if needed but I think others are pounding that out.
Windows Restarts OK
Cold boot from Windows shutdown OK
*** Cold boot from Windows shutdown + turn off power supply (aka; pull mains power) *** Boots to black screen, Debug display shows <02>, keyboard still responsive to CRT-ALT-DEL and HD activity light flickers. If I CRTL-ALT-DEL or hit reset, the system will reboot to windows normally. If I stop the boot and enter BIOS there is no message warning it was reset and all settings are as they were. This behavior is repeatable but, is not consistent.

Idle voltages are dropping to sub 1v
Clocks are boosting to 4.375 - 4.500 across random cores
All core boosts under load are 4.225-4.250 with random cores boosting to 4.4+
ALL core boost voltages @ 1.38v with momentary peaks to 1.469+

Thank you for what you do. This is my first personal Gigabyte board and experience. The input and collaboration effort yourself and the Gigabyte team put in with the community is well noted and adds value to the product and brand. I am not having the same experience with the vendors for either of my other Ryzen platform systems- nuff said.


----------



## dansi

Hey aurous user, you mean if you shutdown and turn off mains power, the bios will reset on next use?
That seems a bad bug, wonder what is the root cause. Make no sense if it is amd issue or giga?


----------



## GBT-MatthewH

Anyone who is up late can test new AGESA 1003ABB on all X570 - Found on 1st page: https://www.overclock.net/forum/28023210-post4.html



 These include the "F5J" SOC/Sleep fixes for all boards as well. 

 Its super late here in US, if I messed up any of the links just let me know. I'll fix in the morning.

 These will be live in the next 24-48 hours on the main gigabyte site, just depends on server propagation. I just pulled and posted them for y'all to get a jump start. 

 Still working on CSM causing BIOS to be slow + cold boot (bios resets) issues. We can reproduce it, which is the first step. Once we figure out root cause we can create a fix.


----------



## RetroGuru

installed the beta F5J bios. Sleep/hibernate issues persist.

If i select "sleep", it appears to go to sleep. but when i try to wake, it reboots the computer. 


Aorus Master with 3900x. 
Boot drive is corsair MP600 PCIe 4 1TB
EVERYTHING set to default/auto in BIOS. 
Corsair Vengeance DDR4-3000 set to XMP Profile 1.
Latest version of windows 10 with all updates
All Aorus updates installed
latest AMD drivers installed
Hybrid sleep disabled
Fast startup disabled


----------



## reflectal

I'm running the 2700x on mine. Sleep sleeps the computer. BUT the board is not respecting the fan profile set in the BIOS on wake up.

Here are the speeds and temps shown from hwinfo

The CPU/System fans are going from 400 to 1200 RPM, a reboot solves the issues and the fans go back to silent. This issue has been persisting since the factory installed BIOS.

First image is before, second image is after


----------



## Belliash

GBT-MatthewH said:


> VRM Info: https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1CnA5xLV4F9_x99QBE0lxWcDxGctE9eBRUg_GwHjM9z0/
> 
> PCIe Diagrams: https://drive.google.com/open?id=193tSL7U6VwPwnWYm4NPdjQQ3xZwShiAD
> 
> * Latest BETA BIOS with AGESA 1003ABB* (7/31) *
> 
> X570 AORUS Xtreme -  F3H
> X570 AORUS Master -  F5K
> X570 AORUS Ultra-  F4H
> X570 AORUS Pro Wifi -  F4I
> X570 AORUS Pro -  F4H
> X570 I AORUS Pro (ITX)-  F4I
> X570 AORUS Elite -  F4I
> X570 Gaming X -  F4I
> 
> 
> *FAQ*
> 
> Q: What is "High frequency support" under XMP?
> A: This is a quick way to adjust Infinity Fabric speed manually.
> 
> Level 1 = 1600 IF
> Level 2 = 1700 IF
> Level 3 = 1800 IF
> To go above 1800 IF set the speed manually, do not use these presets.
> 
> *Know Issues Status*
> 
> 
> 
> Issue | | Status
> BIOS Resets after PSU is unplugged or switched off || Reproducible / Working on a fix
> Disabling CSM causes BIOS to become slow||Reproducible / Working on a fix
> SOC too low after sleep||Fixed on latest BETA BIOS above
> *These will all be live on the official GIGABYTE website in the next 24-48 hours, I just threw them on a GDrive to give you guys quick access.
> 
> *How to use Q-Flash Plus without a CPU:*



What about other models? X470? B450?


----------



## leongws

Updated for X570 AORUS Pro Wifi to F4I.

Still having vcore not dropping to 0.9+v. It still hovers around 1.4+v, similar to previous bios F4f. All settings at default after clearing CMOS and loading optimise default settings after the flashing of bios with the exception of enabling XMP profile for ram @ 3200MHz(auto). Remembered got 1 brother here mentioned his PBO is default set to auto and it is the same for me. PBO is default auto for both bios F4f and F4I.

Restart my pc from windows and the pc will not boot. It’s like the cold boot issue but I didn’t power off the mains. Off mains and clear cmos but still not able to boot. Like looping over and over again.


----------



## Nighthog

I'm having no trouble with the F3H bios over at the X570 Aorus Xtreme thread. Just good results @ defaults for the most but Memory @ 3800 1:1.

Working boost to 4.475Mhz in R15/R20 single-core and all-core giving 4.225-4.250Mhz.

Idle voltage can drop down to 0.200V on desktop.

I'm using the newest chipset drivers from AMD [1.7.29.115]


----------



## Martin778

With F3H on the Aorus Xtreme I don't have any display output until Windows boots therefore I can't get into the BIOS anymore...I know this is RTX/DisplayPort trickery because I've seen it before on Z390. 
No idea how to fix this though, I can't do anything in BIOS because the screen remains black, even though the POST display shows "Ab" so I'm stuck with memory at 2133MHz 2T.

Connecting a HDMI screen fixes this, so does disabling CSM in BIOS, with CSM OFF the DP port works fine.

@GBT-MatthewH can you look into the above issue? I didn't have that problem with F3G.

Could it be the temp issues are fixed? I'm now at 78*C after 15 minutes of Aida64 FPU on 3900X. WHEA errors are still present on F3H.


Spoiler


----------



## Athyra

is there a changelog anywhere on these new bios updates?

does it address the high idle wattage when IF is 1800 or higher


----------



## leongws

Can we use Q-flash plus with cpu, gpu installed? I still not able to boot up despite clearing cmos.


----------



## Nighthog

Athyra said:


> is there a changelog anywhere on these new bios updates?
> 
> does it address the high idle wattage when IF is 1800 or higher


How high is high? I can have ~20W CPU Package Power on desktop when I let everything be and don't move mouse etc around. HwiNFO64 can report 0.200V at times for the CPU cores at moments. This with 1900 IF 1:1:1.


----------



## Lynx823743

*test*

testt


----------



## Athyra

Nighthog said:


> How high is high? I can have ~20W CPU Package Power on desktop when I let everything be and don't move mouse etc around. HwiNFO64 can report 0.200V at times for the CPU cores at moments. This with 1900 IF 1:1:1.


someone else documented this:
https://www.reddit.com/r/Amd/comments/cd6vh9/ryzen_3000_high_cpu_power_behavior_at_3600mhz/

under 3600mhz memory and 1800 IF I get 22-25w at idle
3600mhz mem or 1800 IF I get 50W+ idle, no matter whit it will never ever dip below 49.8W


----------



## Nighthog

Athyra said:


> someone else documented this:
> https://www.reddit.com/r/Amd/comments/cd6vh9/ryzen_3000_high_cpu_power_behavior_at_3600mhz/
> 
> under 3600mhz memory and 1800 IF I get 22-25w at idle
> 3600mhz mem or 1800 IF I get 50W+ idle, no matter whit it will never ever dip below 49.8W


I think it was fixed in the newest BETA bios releases? Not tested them out?

Either way this issue isn't present in the Aorus Xtreme, neither in F3g or F3h with certainty.
I don't know if it's 100% for sure fixed on the Aorus Master but those who have that board will have to report if it works or not.


----------



## Lynx823743

Hey guys, 

I own the 570 Ultra and somehow the fans keep spinning and spinning up for every small action. 
I set a fan curve that is very conservative ,keeping my fans below 1000 RPM all the time only at 80c they will spin beyond 1000 RPM. The default fan profiles are just too loud to nervous. 
I have the latest Beta BiOS Build and Chipset drivers. 

How did you solve this issue with the loud fans?


----------



## Lynx823743

After the beta bios update Z-GPU looks like this (Voltage wise) is that a good thing during idle?


----------



## pschorr1123

Can anyone verify if the Q Flashback works with CPU installed? According to the manual it doesn't.


----------



## cbutters

Just installed F5k in Aorus Master w/ 3900X
boost behavior still seems unchanged; never really goes higher than 4325 MHz or so. (This is on a custom water cooling system with 3x360mm radiators.)

Where's muh last ~300MHz? I've never seen that last bit of performance for single threaded applications ever (using any BIOS). (Preliminary tests with PBO and auto-overclocking don't make a difference either. But I can ccx overclock the first 6 cores quite high on a manual overclock so I know my chip is capable.)


----------



## suarsg

reflectal said:


> I'm running the 2700x on mine. Sleep sleeps the computer. BUT the board is not respecting the fan profile set in the BIOS on wake up.
> 
> Here are the speeds and temps shown from hwinfo
> 
> The CPU/System fans are going from 400 to 1200 RPM, a reboot solves the issues and the fans go back to silent. This issue has been persisting since the factory installed BIOS.
> 
> First image is before, second image is after



hey i have the same issue with my x570 aorus elite, always have to restart. it doesn't even seem to be on the list of known issues on that table GBT-MatthewH posted :sad-smile:sad-smile:sad-smile


----------



## Nighthog

suarsg said:


> hey i have the same issue with my x570 aorus elite, always have to restart. it doesn't even seem to be on the list of known issues on that table GBT-MatthewH posted :sad-smile:sad-smile:sad-smile


I've mentioned it twice already in this thread that fan profiles aren't working with sleep/resume. Though it only affects the CPU_FAN & CPU_OPT on the AORUS XTREME with F3E/F3G BIOS. Seems it's a little different for each board in the line-up. 



pschorr1123 said:


> Can anyone verify if the Q Flashback works with CPU installed? According to the manual it doesn't.


I tried it once and worked for me when I bricked the MAIN_BIOS.

Be sure to rename the BIOS file [GIGABYTE.BIN] and it works when you have it shutdown and press the Q-flash button on the white USB-port.
I have a custom WC loop so was really useful that it worked out.


----------



## jsgiv

cbutters said:


> Just installed F5k in Aorus Master w/ 3900X
> boost behavior still seems unchanged; never really goes higher than 4325 MHz or so. (This is on a custom water cooling system with 3x360mm radiators.)
> 
> Where's muh last ~300MHz? I've never seen that last bit of performance for single threaded applications ever (using any BIOS). (Preliminary tests with PBO and auto-overclocking don't make a difference either. But I can ccx overclock the first 6 cores quite high on a manual overclock so I know my chip is capable.)


With this latest bios (limited testing this morning) I'm now seeing max (single thread) boosts up to 4550.4 Mhz via HWInfo64 - with average max boosts ~4400-4500 across cores 0-5. Cores 6-11 average ~4300-4350Mhz.


Per core voltages range from .950V - max of 1.494V.

Aside from having to adjust the fan curves (yes it still gets hot under load.. ) - overall seems better. I'm also running a custom water loop. Idle temps are "better" than before - in that they now dip into the 30c range and seem to hover in the mid 40's (before it was ~10c average higher). Max temp running a few benches so far are around 68-70c.


----------



## leongws

leongws said:


> Updated for X570 AORUS Pro Wifi to F4I.
> 
> Still having vcore not dropping to 0.9+v. It still hovers around 1.4+v, similar to previous bios F4f. All settings at default after clearing CMOS and loading optimise default settings after the flashing of bios with the exception of enabling XMP profile for ram @ 3200MHz(auto). Remembered got 1 brother here mentioned his PBO is default set to auto and it is the same for me. PBO is default auto for both bios F4f and F4I.
> 
> Restart my pc from windows and the pc will not boot. It’s like the cold boot issue but I didn’t power off the mains. Off mains and clear cmos but still not able to boot. Like looping over and over again.





leongws said:


> Can we use Q-flash plus with cpu, gpu installed? I still not able to boot up despite clearing cmos.





pschorr1123 said:


> Can anyone verify if the Q Flashback works with CPU installed? According to the manual it doesn't.


Ok answer my own question. Yes Q-Flash Plus able to flash with CPU installed. Because i got into endless loop after i restarted my PC(didn't switch off mains) with beta bios F4I and clearing of cmos doesn't help, i suspect could be bios corrupted? Supposed to have dual bios but not sure will didn't work too. Since no one answer my question yet, i decided to just try with all hardware removed and left with only CPU on. Reason being its a hassle to remove the CPU cooler off(D14). 

So i created the usb drive with another pc and perform Q-Flash Plus as per instructions. After flashing done, install back GPU, Rams and main HDD to try booting. Was thrilled when i saw the RGB lights light up as it indicate it should be booting. Sure enough the first screen that appears is a message stating saving/backup of bios. I suspect it is backing up the the 2nd or main bios. After that was brought to main Bios page. Setup xmp profile and fan speed before saving and exit. Go to bios again to verify settings stay and proceed to off PC to connect the others HDD cables. 

Now here is another problem. As i'm used to turn off main switch of the PSU to connect/disconnect cables, i got a shock again when there are no RGB light lights up. It was then i realise i forgotten about the cold boot issue.....Nearly caused me heart attack as i worried it will be like the first time unable to boot after clearing cmos. Fortunately the system booted after clearing cmos. Again setup everything again in Bios and finally booted to windows. 

** Note that i am in no way responsible if things goes wrong when u performed Q-Flash Plus with CPU installed. I did it as i got no choice. It's a risk i took and lucky it paid off.


----------



## pschorr1123

Nighthog said:


> I've mentioned it twice already in this thread that fan profiles aren't working with sleep/resume. Though it only affects the CPU_FAN & CPU_OPT on the AORUS XTREME with F3E/F3G BIOS. Seems it's a little different for each board in the line-up.
> 
> 
> I tried it once and worked for me when I bricked the MAIN_BIOS.
> 
> Be sure to rename the BIOS file [GIGABYTE.BIN] and it works when you have it shutdown and press the Q-flash button on the white USB-port.
> I have a custom WC loop so was really useful that it worked out.


Thanks, figured the manual had to be wrong as that would be pretty useless if you had to remove the CPU to flash.

Also noticed no change in boost/ idle behavior on F5k. PBO still broke. For whatever reason the Single Core Boost will not exceed 4150 which is the Max all core boost for my 3700X. For Multi it is about 100-150 Mhz higher than AUTO. If they could get that fixed it would be cool.


----------



## Nighthog

jsgiv said:


> With this latest bios (limited testing this morning) I'm now seeing max (single thread) boosts up to 4550.4 Mhz via HWInfo64 - with average max boosts ~4400-4500 across cores 0-5. Cores 6-11 average ~4300-4350Mhz.
> 
> 
> Per core voltages range from .950V - max of 1.494V.
> 
> Aside from having to adjust the fan curves (yes it still gets hot under load.. ) - overall seems better. I'm also running a custom water loop. Idle temps are "better" than before - in that they now dip into the 30c range and seem to hover in the mid 40's (before it was ~10c average higher). Max temp running a few benches so far are around 68-70c.


Under what kind of loads are you seeing those boosts? Desktop? Cinebench?

Which chipset driver version? The newest [1.7.29.115] or older pre-patch ones [1.07.07.0725]? There was talk on Reddit that newer might have worse boost behaviour so looking for comparisons.


----------



## Martin778

I don't think we will ever get our advertised boosts, I just tried F3H, Cinebench R20 1T and linking the load to a single core with Process Lasso doesn't make that core boost higher dan ~4.25-4.28GHz. 
I really think that peak sustainable single core clock is 4.3 at best, anything above is marketing trickery.


----------



## jamsomito

jamsomito said:


> Hey all, I think I have a faulty diagnostic LCD on my Aorus Master. What does yours say when you're successfully booted into Windows with no other issues? Mine's showing what looks like d3, or more like ¿3 (without the connecting line on the bottom right of the first character). If this is the case, is this something you'd RMA or return over? I'd be bummed if it's bad because of what I paid for this board.


Well I decided I'm replacing this board through Newegg. The debug read-out is a minor issue, but I have so little time nowadays I don't want to be chasing down the wrong code if I have an issue later. I also am experiencing some coil whine on standby. I've never had coil whine on standby before - usually, for me, it gets worse as load increases. I guess my stock 3900x cooler is so dang loud I couldn't tell if it's present under load or not. So, hopefully a new board will fix that too.

Not sure how newegg replacement works. Hope it's an exchange with another from the shelf, not a refurbished one. Also I hope they don't get in a bind over the sata cable bag missing... had to tear those up to get the cables out. Really wish they would cross-ship so I could just take all the new stuff out of the new box and return it pristine with my old board. I'll also be stuck with an old Core 2 Duo until I get the new one back *eek*. Oh well, neither here nor there I suppose.


----------



## Nighthog

Martin778 said:


> I don't think we will ever get our advertised boosts, I just tried F3H, Cinebench R20 1T and linking the load to a single core with Process Lasso doesn't make that core boost higher dan ~4.25-4.28GHz.
> I really think that peak sustainable single core clock is 4.3 at best, anything above is marketing trickery.


Odd, it's working for me in F3H. Getting 4.475 single core in Cinebench R15/R20. Boost behaviour was massively improved for me on the F3G bios already. 

I have latest chipset drivers installed you?


----------



## Martin778

Yep, everything up to date with the latest chipset drivers, everything else on AUTO/XMP or with RAM at 3733 and IF at 3733. Haven't touched PBO settings.
I'm installing 2x2TB MP600 raid0 array now, will try it again soon.


----------



## jsgiv

Nighthog said:


> Under what kind of loads are you seeing those boosts? Desktop? Cinebench?
> 
> Which chipset driver version? The newest [1.7.29.115] or older pre-patch ones [1.07.07.0725]? There was talk on Reddit that newer might have worse boost behaviour so looking for comparisons.


Tested a bit further:

For clarity:

Latest bios (x570 Master - f5k)
Latest chipset drivers
Latest Ryzen Master
HWInfo64 (version 6.8) - NOTE: there's a newer version out - 6.10 - but haven't updated yet.
Running Cinebench (r20) to generate single/multi-core loads

Running these tests with all "stock" settings - no mem overclock, etc. CMOS cleared / and reset to default settings of the BIOS. The only thing I've adjusted are my fan curves to a flatline model (waterpump and fans).

When running tests - as noted in my previous post - those are the max reported values within HWInfo64 during my cinebench runs (several tests). 

I've just closed out HWInfo64 - and re-run same tests (multi 3x - then single CPU) with Ryzen Master. Watching the tests via Ryzen Master - it's interesting the differences in the data as it's captured. 

With RM (by comparison):

Average temps ~58-60c
With Single CPU load - it flips the load between C02(grey dot) and C03(gold star)
both run at mid/high 4450+ Mhz under load - highest spike I've seen is 4489Mhz
CPU Voltage runs ~1.475V under load. Sitting idle - it'll get down to ~1.0v - haven't watched it enough if it gets into the .9v range yet. 

Under multi-cpu cinebench tests - all cores hover around 4075Mhz - 4125Mhz range. One thing to note is that the multi-cpu benches are averaging ~60-80 pts higher with this latest bios/release (7100-7200 range - before I was in 7000 range - rarely broke 7100). 

Finally - By comparison - I just ran single CPU again with HWInfo64 - highest reported clock is 4525.3Mhz (same 2 cores). Around ~25-35Mhz difference in the tools and how they capture/report the details from the CPU. 

Overall - comparing from the previous AGESA updates/bios releases - I'd say there's certainly some progress here (at least with my configuration/CPU). I'm not hitting the 4.6 top-end, however, I'm consistently hitting in the mid 4.5 range..


----------



## Athyra

Nighthog said:


> I think it was fixed in the newest BETA bios releases? Not tested them out?
> 
> Either way this issue isn't present in the Aorus Xtreme, neither in F3g or F3h with certainty.
> I don't know if it's 100% for sure fixed on the Aorus Master but those who have that board will have to report if it works or not.


i can confirm the new bios fixed it
on aorus pro
F4j had good 25W idles below 1800 IF, but 50W+ with 1800
F5h has good idles with 1800 IF


----------



## Lancerz

I just noticed that I can't boot into my bios this morning. It just freezes at the boot up screen when I hit the delete key. The pc boots into windows perfectly fine, and everything works as it should. I know I don't have fast boot on, and I tried getting in by holding the shift key while restarting but it still freezes at the auros logo. I have the x570 auros elite, and yesterday I did change the the stock cooler out for a dark rock slim but I'm not sure if the issue was there before then because I only entered the bios once when I built it last week. I see they released a new bios update today for the board, so I was able to update the bios though the bios update tool in the gigabyte app center. I'm still not able to enter the bios, still freezes at the auros screen if I hit the delete key. Now I really need to get into the bios because the update reset the xmp profile lol.


----------



## suarsg

Nighthog said:


> I've mentioned it twice already in this thread that fan profiles aren't working with sleep/resume.


Sorry. I must admit I didn't read through 70(!) pages in this thread, I stumbled upon this here by accident.

Has Gigabyte acknowledged your fan issue yet or anything like that?


----------



## biker1284

My turbo still isn't working either. I'm on a 3700x, beta bios.

Max single core is 4311 in Prime 95 (in cinemark its 4ghz). Max all core is 4.23. 

I can manually put all cores at 4400 in ryzen master if I increase voltage to 1.45.


----------



## Gettz8488

I'm getting BIOS ID check error when trying to upgrade to the new F4H on the auros pro anyone know why?


----------



## HiCZoK

Nice! New driver chipset greatly reduced temps on 3700x and stabilized it's work/vcore. Now going to check out this new bios.
Good to see the CSM and lost power=reset issues are being looked at. I indeed confirm that bios is super slow with csm disabled.
edit: That said - all cores 4000mhz instead of previously 4150 on the same bios settings (only amd drivers caused this change, not sure about bios yet) and cinebench down 150 points


----------



## GBT-MatthewH

reflectal said:


> I'm running the 2700x on mine. Sleep sleeps the computer. BUT the board is not respecting the fan profile set in the BIOS on wake up.


I'll try to reproduce this and forward it on.



Belliash said:


> What about other models? X470? B450?


Usually about a week behind X570.



Athyra said:


> does it address the high idle wattage when IF is 1800 or higher


Yes, this should be fixed.

FYI ~ There was/is no update on PBO. It still doesn't seem to do much. As for boost the only reason I asked people to report their new vs old boost behavior is so others know what to expect. We cannot adjust the boost algorithm. We can adjust a few of the input variables, but the output is a function of PB2 governed by AGESA.


----------



## unze

Just here to say thank you. Gigabyte rocks!
I didnt expected a beta BIOS before mid august. But its already here :thumb:

Im still waiting for my 3900X, but my AORUS X570 XTREME is ready!


----------



## mickeykool

updated bios, chipset driver and ryzen master but i noticed real time reporting cpu freq is different between ryzen master and CPUID / HWINFO. Which program is actually correct?


----------



## whicker

3900x + x570 master f5g bios, everything stock.

First week I was getting 4600mhz max SC and voltages between 0.2-1.5v. Felt lucky with no issues.

Week 2 I installed something that must have stopped it from going sub 1v at idle.

Week 3 with new ryzen master and chipset drivers max freq is now 4550mhz with voltages between 0.9-1.5v. 

Haven't tried the new bios yet, I will tonight. Kinda bummed it's not boosting to 4.6 anymore but the scores seem to have stayed relatively the same as week 1.

Cinebench r15
SC:211-212
MC:3130-3190


----------



## jsgiv

mickeykool said:


> updated bios, chipset driver and ryzen master but i noticed real time reporting cpu freq is different between ryzen master and CPUID / HWINFO. Which program is actually correct?


My guess is - *all* of them are. 

Keep in mind - these various tools/applications are all polling the CPU freq/sensors at different timings. It really boils down to the timing of the request to obtain the data to present. 

In this instance - unless all the programs poll and query at the exact time - you'll see different results. This obviously will never happen due to the architecture of the CPU and how the applications are coded/implemented respectively. 

At best you can only obtain a *general *range/average of the CPU freq that your individual CPU targets/supports.


----------



## hahler2

I could use some help trying to tune my RAM timings on a Gigabyte X570 Aorus Pro WiFi. I am running a 3600X and the latest bios that was released today. F4i I believe. My RAM is 2 x 8 gig Gskill Trident 3200 CL14. Samsung B-Die ram. On my 2700x and Asus Crosshair Hero VII board I could use the DRAM calculator, enter the timing settings for 3200 fast and it worked perfectly. With this Gigabyte board I can get 3200 XMP to load. But my computer will not boot using either the fast or safe timings from the dram calculator. I'm wondering if I'm entering something wrong? I know that the Gigabyte bios is way different from the Asus so it wouldn't surprise me. After loading XMP I've just been going down to the advanced memory settings and typing in all the timings from dram calculator

I should add that I'm a bit of a noob when it comes to overclocking RAM. Not really sure what I'm doing. I've normally just enabled the xmp setting and called it good enough. But I've been wanting to squeeze the most performance that I can out of these Ryzen processors.

*edit* I was able to get it working by disabling XMP, and switching my procODT from 53 to 60.


----------



## Gettz8488

Does anyone know where i can find the PPT Settings for CPU on the bios? Supposedly it's defaulted at 140 or 160 and lowering it reduces temps with no performance loss apparently


----------



## GBT-MatthewH

Update on Known Issues:

I have a * test * BIOS for X570 master that seems to have fixed the cold boot issue. If you:



 Have a X570 master
 Have the issue where your BIOS resets if you turn off or disconnect the PSU.
 Want to try a *test* BIOS
 Understand this is not a daily driver, just a proof of concept to see the new code works. Expect to flash a new BETA BIOS soon if this fix works

Then PM me for a link to the BIOS.


----------



## Nighthog

@GBT-MatthewH

I today noticed WHEA error logs in windows kernel-WHEA. Hadn't looked in a while as I didn't have issues with WHEA errors as people have reported before overall with these new parts. 
But now I did have lots of entries in [Operational] folder that weren't there before.

These seem to have coincided with the use of beta BIOS you shared: *F3G*. I still get them with *F3H*.

I get the log entries at every boot of the machine. 5 entries off Kernel-WHEA Event-ID 42 & 1 entry off Event-ID 5. (google returns issues about windows sleep function)

I'm not saying they are because of the BIOS but just a heads up to others too see if they also get this issue. They might be chipset-driver related as I used the "destiny 2" fix in conjunction with the BIOS update.


----------



## GBT-MatthewH

Nighthog said:


> @GBT-MatthewH
> 
> I today noticed WHEA error logs in windows kernel-WHEA.


WHEA errors have been present since launch, unfortunately they seem to remain in 1003ABB.


----------



## Nighthog

GBT-MatthewH said:


> WHEA errors have been present since launch, unfortunately they seem to remain in 1003ABB.


The issue is i DIDN'T have them before I used that beta bios. And this is a new event id I haven't seen mentioned before. 
I only ask people to confirm/deny they have this. Might be only me.

There is stuff for me to try still though to see if they fix it.


----------



## Gettz8488

GBT-MatthewH said:


> WHEA errors have been present since launch, unfortunately they seem to remain in 1003ABB.


Hey matthew happy to join the Gigabyte team have been a long time Asus guy. i can't seem to find wether my Mobo has PPT Package Power Tracking setting?


----------



## bigcid10

GBT-MatthewH said:


> Anyone who is up late can test new AGESA 1003ABB on all X570 - Found on 1st page: https://www.overclock.net/forum/28023210-post4.html
> 
> 
> 
> These include the "F5J" SOC/Sleep fixes for all boards as well.
> 
> Its super late here in US, if I messed up any of the links just let me know. I'll fix in the morning.
> 
> These will be live in the next 24-48 hours on the main gigabyte site, just depends on server propagation. I just pulled and posted them for y'all to get a jump start.
> 
> Still working on CSM causing BIOS to be slow + cold boot (bios resets) issues. We can reproduce it, which is the first step. Once we figure out root cause we can create a fix.


aorus ultra and 2 other board links are not correct
especially the ultra


----------



## HiCZoK

Some observations I've noticed (3700x, x570 elite):
-If I change too many options in bios at once - it will reset upon restart. I kinda have to ONLY set xmp, reset and then rest of stuff.
-The vcore/temps "seem" a bit more jumpy than with f4g and new chipset driver... I will test more, maybe I am just seeing things as it's hard to observe without averaging things out.
-Every time I enter bios, cpu starts above 50-52c degrees and then goes back to 40 and some below, so it's either restarting temp sensor or starting at high vcore. It settles quick though

What is a difference between normal and auto vcore? What settings should be in general changed compared to default bios aside from xmp, cms and so on?

Edit (fixed itself after full shutdown)
-Disabling new "SATA ENABLE" option makes the post logo screen somehow stay there longer... with no sata drives attached. You press "del" and wait there for good 5 seconds.
-Dsiabling CSM (besides making bios slow) still shows post logo unlike on version f4g.


----------



## Heuchler

Gettz8488 said:


> Hey matthew happy to join the Gigabyte team have been a long time Asus guy. i can't seem to find wether my Mobo has PPT Package Power Tracking setting?


should be under Settings => PBO => Advanced => Manual


----------



## Nighthog

I tried various stuff but the chipset driver was impossible to uninstall for some damn reason. Would have to manually remove the drivers/registry entries... More of a hassle than it's worth... really.

Either way I tried but nothing changed.

___________________
On another note.

I tried the CSM setting in BIOS.

[CSM] -> [disabled] doesn't work. Upon reboot the setting is set back into "enabled" as nothing was changed. 
F3H BIOS.


----------



## Heuchler

Nighthog said:


> I tried various stuff but the chipset driver was impossible to uninstall for some damn reason. Would have to manually remove the drivers/registry entries... More of a hassle than it's worth... really.



DDU has the option to remove AMD chipset drivers
https://www.wagnardsoft.com/forums/viewtopic.php?f=5&t=2213

-The AMDKMPFD driver/filter is a driver that AMD use to replace a PCI device driver. Removing it and replacing it by the default Windows driver is a bit tricky especially on computer with AMD chipset. Its an option that should be check mostly when moving from AMD to nVidia. Also from testing it is safer to use on Intel motherboard Chipset (probably due to a bug in DDU itself)



older version of AMD Cleanup Utility used to remove all AMD software (including chipset)
https://www.amd.com/en/support/kb/faq/gpu-601


----------



## Gettz8488

Heuchler said:


> should be under Settings => PBO => Advanced => Manual


Thanks a bunch !

Have a question for any Gamers on here and People that run Cinebench. What temps are you seeing on Games like Assassins Creed odyssey and Cinebench?

I'm getting around 52-60 for Odyssey and around 67 for Cinebench but i'm wondering if my thermal paste application was messed up


----------



## King4x4

Giving feedback on the newest bios with X570 Ultra.

Updated the bios, chipset drivers as per AMD community post and started fresh when it comes to bios settings (Stayed a couple of hours tinkering there).

Findings:
1- System seems cooler by 4-5 degrees. I am using a custom water loop that under PBO I was getting 87'C on the stock 3700x cooler and was getting 79'C on the water cooler. I am getting 75.5'C as max.
2- SLI Weirdness is resolved! Now both Bios and Windows love the PCIE8 slot (2nd Slot) and will show bios on it and windows will say that it's the best card for SLI.
3- My Vcor plays between 0.9v and 1.4v-1.5v while idle. Previously it was stuck on 1.3-1.5v.
4- My Cinbench score jumped from 4730 to 4910 on the new set of bios-drivers. Free performance is good.

Best bios I got until now Cheers to AMD and Gigabyte for pushing them out.

System is rock solid no BSOD and I have just completed an 8 hour gaming-work session.

I am happy now and I might never update the bios again... unless there is free performance incoming. /poke @GBT-MatthewH


----------



## GBT-MatthewH

reflectal said:


> I'm running the 2700x on mine. Sleep sleeps the computer. BUT the board is not respecting the fan profile set in the BIOS on wake up.
> 
> Here are the speeds and temps shown from hwinfo
> 
> The CPU/System fans are going from 400 to 1200 RPM, a reboot solves the issues and the fans go back to silent. This issue has been persisting since the factory installed BIOS.
> 
> First image is before, second image is after


Can you tell me the exact settings you are changing, the fan header(s) you are using, and the motherboard + BIOS? I just did a quick test and the fan profiles worked after sleep -

Go into BIOS and set fan speed to 0 up to 80C. Basically off.
Sleep system.
Wake system - fans kick up for 2-3 seconds then turn off. If the profile was resetting they should be spinning some.

I also did the same test in reverse, with fans set to 100%. They ran at same RPM before and after sleep.


----------



## Raisin_334

I'm getting a 02 code on the latest F5K for the Aorus Master when trying to boot to the Bios. Everything has been running OK in that regard since I bought the board (F5G and shipping Bios). I've tried clearing the CMOS, unplugging every uneeded USB device and shutting off the PSU. Anyone else in my situation? Seems to be able to boot to Windows half the time though. I've also tried using Windows to boot to UEFI and I still have the error.

Edit: Might be D2 code? 02 isn't in the manual.


----------



## hahler2

Gettz8488 said:


> Thanks a bunch !
> 
> Have a question for any Gamers on here and People that run Cinebench. What temps are you seeing on Games like Assassins Creed odyssey and Cinebench?
> 
> I'm getting around 52-60 for Odyssey and around 67 for Cinebench but i'm wondering if my thermal paste application was messed up


I play Assassins Creed Odyssey. I haven't played since I updated to this latest bios, but on the previous bios F4f for my Aorus Pro WiFi and 3600X I was getting anywhere from low 50's to low 60's depending on where I was in game and the load on the CPU. This is with PBO enabled and running a Noctua NH-D15S.


----------



## Nighthog

Heuchler said:


> DDU has the option to remove AMD chipset drivers
> https://www.wagnardsoft.com/forums/viewtopic.php?f=5&t=2213
> 
> -The AMDKMPFD driver/filter is a driver that AMD use to replace a PCI device driver. Removing it and replacing it by the default Windows driver is a bit tricky especially on computer with AMD chipset. Its an option that should be check mostly when moving from AMD to nVidia. Also from testing it is safer to use on Intel motherboard Chipset (probably due to a bug in DDU itself)
> 
> 
> 
> older version of AMD Cleanup Utility used to remove all AMD software (including chipset)
> https://www.amd.com/en/support/kb/faq/gpu-601


Tried to use uninstaller in windows add/remove applications... couldn't do it, failed to launch at all, "no such thing"... tried the AMD clean-up utility, it did some stuff but failed to remove the chipset driver. Tried DDU. It also removed some stuff, failed to remove the chipset driver... 
I don't give a .... .... Too much wasted time.
It can wheee all it wants from now on.


----------



## Raisin_334

Raisin_334 said:


> I'm getting a 02 code on the latest F5K for the Aorus Master when trying to boot to the Bios. Everything has been running OK in that regard since I bought the board (F5G and shipping Bios). I've tried clearing the CMOS, unplugging every uneeded USB device and shutting off the PSU. Anyone else in my situation? Seems to be able to boot to Windows half the time though. I've also tried using Windows to boot to UEFI and I still have the error.
> 
> Edit: Might be D2 code? 02 isn't in the manual.


Unplugging my Vive's HDMI on my 2070 SUPER seems to have let me into the BIOS. I'll follow-up later after I'm done configuring my BIOS back.

Edit: After configuring everything and plugging everything back in, it's all A OK. Seems like the output of the BIOS was going to the Vive's HDMI port. Unplugging it seems to have reset the Display port to my monitor as standard. Hope this helps someone!


----------



## Nopileus

Gettz8488 said:


> Thanks a bunch !
> 
> Have a question for any Gamers on here and People that run Cinebench. What temps are you seeing on Games like Assassins Creed odyssey and Cinebench?
> 
> I'm getting around 52-60 for Odyssey and around 67 for Cinebench but i'm wondering if my thermal paste application was messed up


Sounds perfectly normal, zen2 runs pretty hot due to the high thermal density of the very small core chiplet.


----------



## cbutters

Raisin_334 said:


> Unplugging my Vive's HDMI on my 2070 SUPER seems to have let me into the BIOS. I'll follow-up later after I'm done configuring my BIOS back.
> 
> Edit: After configuring everything and plugging everything back in, it's all A OK. Seems like the output of the BIOS was going to the Vive's HDMI port. Unplugging it seems to have reset the Display port to my monitor as standard. Hope this helps someone!


I've been there way more times than I'd like to admit.... have to selectively make sure the monitor is on the highest priority output.


----------



## leongws

cbutters said:


> I've been there way more times than I'd like to admit.... have to selectively make sure the monitor is on the highest priority output.


How to select which monitor the highest priority during bootup?


----------



## Delta9k

@Raisin_334



Raisin_334 said:


> I'm getting a 02 code on the latest F5K for the Aorus Master when trying to boot to the Bios. Everything has been running OK in that regard since I bought the board (F5G and shipping Bios). I've tried clearing the CMOS, unplugging every uneeded USB device and shutting off the PSU. Anyone else in my situation? Seems to be able to boot to Windows half the time though. I've also tried using Windows to boot to UEFI and I still have the error.
> 
> Edit: Might be D2 code? 02 isn't in the manual.


snip from my post here https://www.overclock.net/forum/28067048-post679.html

Cold boot from Windows shutdown OK
*** Cold boot from Windows shutdown + turn off power supply (aka; pull mains power) *** Boots to black screen, Debug display shows <02>, keyboard still responsive to CRT-ALT-DEL and HD activity light flickers. If I CRTL-ALT-DEL or hit reset, the system will reboot to windows normally. If I stop the boot and enter BIOS there is no message warning it was reset and all settings are as they were. This behavior is repeatable but, is not consistent.

I saw your post and it got me thinking that perhaps its not the known issue with PSU power off ... I haven't messed with my monitor or different display ports on the GPU. I'm actually trying a test bios out now that is supposed to correct the bios reset after psu power off issue, thinking that was what was going on with my board. I'll have to reload F5j and test out GPU and Monitor ports.


----------



## Raisin_334

It's weird, I was playing around in the Bios and I was able to find a configuration section for the UEFI display driver for my 2070 Super FE where I could choose a default output but I've not been able to find the menu since. That's weird. Maybe it's a hidden menu of some kind or it's right in my face and I can't remember where I went. Everything is working though so I doubt I'll lose sleep over it.


----------



## suarsg

GBT-MatthewH said:


> Can you tell me the exact settings you are changing, the fan header(s) you are using, and the motherboard + BIOS? I just did a quick test and the fan profiles worked after sleep -
> 
> Go into BIOS and set fan speed to 0 up to 80C. Basically off.
> Sleep system.
> Wake system - fans kick up for 2-3 seconds then turn off. If the profile was resetting they should be spinning some.
> 
> I also did the same test in reverse, with fans set to 100%. They ran at same RPM before and after sleep.



Not the one you quoted - but can you try it again with the fan connected to CPU_OPT? Manual fan curve (something reasonable). After resuming from sleep, it's spinning at 100%.


----------



## Raisin_334

Delta9k said:


> @Raisin_334
> 
> snip from my post here https://www.overclock.net/forum/28067048-post679.html
> 
> Cold boot from Windows shutdown OK
> *** Cold boot from Windows shutdown + turn off power supply (aka; pull mains power) *** Boots to black screen, Debug display shows <02>, keyboard still responsive to CRT-ALT-DEL and HD activity light flickers. If I CRTL-ALT-DEL or hit reset, the system will reboot to windows normally. If I stop the boot and enter BIOS there is no message warning it was reset and all settings are as they were. This behavior is repeatable but, is not consistent.
> 
> I saw your post and it got me thinking that perhaps its not the known issue with PSU power off ... I haven't messed with my monitor or different display ports on the GPU. I'm actually trying a test bios out now that is supposed to correct the bios reset after psu power off issue, thinking that was what was going on with my board. I'll have to reload F5j and test out GPU and Monitor ports.


After all this is said and done, I'm pretty sure those black screens with the post code stuck at different values were a situation where I was in the actual BIOS, it just wasn't outputting to the right display.


----------



## GBT-MatthewH

suarsg said:


> Not the one you quoted - but can you try it again with the fan connected to CPU_OPT? Manual fan curve (something reasonable). After resuming from sleep, it's spinning at 100%.


Ill try tomorrow, today I tested sys fan 2 + 4 on master. If anyone has steps to reproduce the issue consistantly let me know. _In general_ if I can give our team an easy way to reproduce an issue, we can fix it pretty fast. Its reproducing it that takes the longest.


----------



## drucejnr

Just updated to F5K on the Aorus Master - 3700X, 16Gb ram running at 3200Mhz, PBO on in BIOS, latest chipset drivers and power plan set to Ryzen Balanced. 

Idle voltages in CPU-Z are going as low as .9v and idle clock speed is 3.5Ghz. CBR15 score of 2179 and HWINFO64 is showing boosts of up to 4.375Ghz on single cores at 1.388v. 

Only problem I'm still encountering is idle voltage locked at 1.44v and 4.2Ghz when iCue is open. Otherwise, everything working as intended.

Have also noticed on cold boots/restarts after displaying the Aorus logo, QLED will switch between codes AE and Ad about 5-6 times, my screen will flash then after about 15 seconds it'll boot in to windows. My boot priorities haven't changed so no idea why its doing this.


----------



## suarsg

GBT-MatthewH said:


> Ill try tomorrow, today I tested sys fan 2 + 4 on master. If anyone has steps to reproduce the issue consistantly let me know. _In general_ if I can give our team an easy way to reproduce an issue, we can fix it pretty fast. Its reproducing it that takes the longest.



Here's how I can reproduce it:


Specs:
3700X on Aorus X570 Elite with today's F4i BIOS
Windows 10 1903 with all the latest updates
Yesterdays AMD chipset driver, selected AMD Ryzen Balanced Power Plan
All "monitoring" and background apps and services are closed in Windows
No Gigabyte-software installed whatsoever, everything done through BIOS
This fan (3pin!), one plugged into CPU_OPT, one plugged into SYS_FAN1.



Steps:


Went into BIOS, selected "Load optimized defaults"
Restarted, went into BIOS to make sure everything and especially the fan curves in Smart Fan 5 were all reset and on default
Restarted, booted into Windows
Closed all apps, services, no monitoring tools and waited 2min for everything to "calm" down
Start -> Power -> Sleep
Waited 1min, pressed some key on my keyboard to wake the PC up again
Immediately can hear one fan is full throttle, it's CPU_OPT. Waited a few minutes, it's not calming down. The same fan model in SYS_FAN1 seems to behave fine.
Opened HWINFO64 to double check, CPU_OPT spins at over 1000rpm (it's a 140mm fan) while SYS_FAN1 is at ~500rpm and so are the other fans.
Start -> Power -> Restart
Fan still 100% but sometime towards the end of the long post (right before you hear the post-beep) the fan seems to finally load its proper profile and calm down
I did another run to see what the fan RPMs are in HWINFO64 after Windows boots. After everything settles, all the fans (including CPU_OPT) are around 400-600rpm. Running Cinebench causes the fans to spin up properly and then return to normal speeds again after I close Cinebench. Doing the same after a sleep-cycle, CPU_OPT will always stay at >1000rpm while the others spin up and down again correctly.


I hope this helps. Maybe it's some sort of weird fan incompatibility. But then again, the same model works fine in SYS_FAN1. I thought maybe my CPU_OPT header is maybe broken or bugged or something, but too many people seem to be having the same issue.


----------



## AlphaC

https://www.techbang.com/posts/7179...ith-gigabyte-x570-chipset-board-how-to-choose








Ryzen Master limits

Japanese tester with Aorus ITX
http://blog.livedoor.jp/wisteriear/archives/1075198423.html
Ryzen 9 3900X 4.0-4.1GHz with AVX (aviutl)


----------



## GBT-MatthewH

suarsg said:


> Here's how I can reproduce it:
> 
> 
> Specs:
> 3700X on Aorus X570 Elite with today's F4i BIOS
> Windows 10 1903 with all the latest updates
> Yesterdays AMD chipset driver, selected AMD Ryzen Balanced Power Plan
> All "monitoring" and background apps and services are closed in Windows
> No Gigabyte-software installed whatsoever, everything done through BIOS
> This fan (3pin!), one plugged into CPU_OPT, one plugged into SYS_FAN1.
> 
> 
> 
> Steps:
> 
> 
> Went into BIOS, selected "Load optimized defaults"
> Restarted, went into BIOS to make sure everything and especially the fan curves in Smart Fan 5 were all reset and on default
> Restarted, booted into Windows
> Closed all apps, services, no monitoring tools and waited 2min for everything to "calm" down
> Start -> Power -> Sleep
> Waited 1min, pressed some key on my keyboard to wake the PC up again
> Immediately can hear one fan is full throttle, it's CPU_OPT. Waited a few minutes, it's not calming down. The same fan model in SYS_FAN1 seems to behave fine.
> Opened HWINFO64 to double check, CPU_OPT spins at over 1000rpm (it's a 140mm fan) while SYS_FAN1 is at ~500rpm and so are the other fans.
> Start -> Power -> Restart
> Fan still 100% but sometime towards the end of the long post (right before you hear the post-beep) the fan seems to finally load its proper profile and calm down
> I did another run to see what the fan RPMs are in HWINFO64 after Windows boots. After everything settles, all the fans (including CPU_OPT) are around 400-600rpm. Running Cinebench causes the fans to spin up properly and then return to normal speeds again after I close Cinebench. Doing the same after a sleep-cycle, CPU_OPT will always stay at >1000rpm while the others spin up and down again correctly.
> 
> 
> I hope this helps. Maybe it's some sort of weird fan incompatibility. But then again, the same model works fine in SYS_FAN1. I thought maybe my CPU_OPT header is maybe broken or bugged or something, but too many people seem to be having the same issue.


Perfect! I'll try tomorrow.


----------



## reflectal

Hi Matt

Regarding the fan 100% issue

For me i have 3 fans connected. 

1 on CPU_OPT
1 on CPU
1 on System
BIOS is running the latest posted on first page on 570 WIFI Pro (Atx) with 2700x
Set all the profiles to silent
Power on PC
Sleep
Wake up and fans will be at 100% and stay at 100%
A reboot will bring the fans back down to silent, I posted the temps in an earlier thread


----------



## leongws

I’m one of those affected by the cold boot issue after main switch has been turned off. Using x570 pro wifi. The below are the things that I notice:

1) When it happens my screen will be totally off, just like pc turned off. 
2) The mb RGB light also will not light up. 
3) notice the debug led light up in this order: upon pressing PC on button, 
- cpu debug led will light up, then turn off 
- ram debug led will light up next. This will light up for about 10-20 secs before it turns off and cpu debug light turn on again. It is a looping cycle over and over again. Need to force PC to turn off by switching off mains before I can proceed to next step. 
4) After turning off main switch, remove psu cable , proceed to perform clear cmos.
5) turned PC back on and it will boot up to bios if the mb RGB lights up. ( encountered 1 time it didn’t and no matter how many time I tried clearing cmos, it will be looping over and over again no end. Refer to step# 3. In the end need to use Q-Flash Plus to flash the bios. This is the worse case scenario )
6) once in bios, there will be 2 scenario. 
- #1 will have message stating bios reset to default due to cmos cleared which is normal.
- #2 same message as #1 BUT the bios version will be an earlier one. ( from F4i down to F4f)

Seems like during step# 3 the looping are causing the system to try booting to the dual bios one by one, thus the endless looping. There may corrupt the bios which i encountered that need to be resolve by Q-Flash Plus. However, if the bios chip/memory are damage, even Q-Flash Plus will be useless.

I know that Matt and team are currently working on a fix for this cold boot issue. 

I really hope this issue will be resolve soon enough as it is really very inconvenient and i myself feels frustrated for the need to troubleshoot the pc whenever we want to use it. If I’m around still not too bad although it will take around 5 to 10mins before the system boot to windows for the use of the PC due to troubleshooting. Problem is if I’m not around and my kids or other family members need to use it then how???


----------



## Kellz

I flashed my X570 Master BIOS and my RAM is around 5C cooler than before, how's that even possible with the same voltage as before? It's freaking awesome since it was getting a bit toasty anyway. 

I've also seen 4.35GHz on a single core after the update on my 3600X, unfortunately still not the same as before, I was running an Asus Strix X470-F with Agesa 1002 and I've seen 4.3GHz allcore in games with single cores boosting to 4.4GHz with the same CPU. It's probably not a big deal in terms of performance but still it would be nice to see this again since my CPU is definitely capable of 4.4GHz. (Attaching a screenshot of old boost behaviour on Agesa 1002).


----------



## gogx

Updated my bios to the latest F4i on mine Elite.. 3600x

The IF and RAM speed is now fixed for me, it's in sync with ram on 3600Mh IF 1800. The CPU now boosts past 4150Mh, previously it was stuck there and wouldn't boost only when I changed the ram speed to 3533mh.

I'm still not getting the boost clocks that I got on the out of the box Bios. Boosts to 4,4.... mine boosts to 4292mh.

PBO and AutoOC still don't do nothing for me, on off same, all core burst in cb15 4167mh, single 4292mh. Temps max 75c strestesting.

Didnt test the Bios reset thingy when you unplug your PSU power cord...

Edit: damn i just saw when i created my acc here on OC.net in 2007...Man im old


----------



## Spank7

Is the compatibility with 4 dimm of ram is better with new bios ? 

I'm on vacations so i cant try the new bios but i hope it has been fixed the problem i have with my 4 x 8gb ram where i cant run it at 3200 even with xmp , it only run at 2933


----------



## pschorr1123

@gbt Matthew

I flashed the F5K bios yesterday and all was well until I powered off the PC over night. Turned it on this morning and it would not post. Got stuck just before the splash screen where it is all black and there is a - sign in upper left corner (just B4 Auros logo). Debug said 64. Which the manual says CPU DXE initialization started. Using the same "auto" settings plus XMP 3600 16,16,16 profile as used on all earlier bios versions without boot issues

Had to use Flashback to roll back to F5J. 

3700x 
16GB G Skill F4360016D-16GVK
512 GB Samsung 970 evo boot drive
RX Vega 64 Liquid
Corsair CX750M

Edit: I read over on Reddit that other users of the 1.0.0.3 ABB Agesa noticed that the dram voltage is stuck @ 1.21 no matter what you set manually and could be why I couldn't post

here: https://old.reddit.com/r/Amd/comments/ckmeyl/1003abb_dram_voltage_bug/


----------



## Athyra

I'm experiencing a strange DDR voltage bug on the latest 1003ABB (F4h on my mobo), I explained it here:
https://www.reddit.com/r/Amd/comments/ckmeyl/1003abb_dram_voltage_bug/

but the essence of it is:
If CPU frequency is manually set in BIOS, DRAM always runs at 1.212V, regardless of its own setting. It isn't simply a display bug.
Relevant info: Aorus x570 Pro, 1003ABB, 3900x, 3600mhz CL17 memory running at XMP.



Kellz said:


> I flashed my X570 Master BIOS and my RAM is around 5C cooler than before, how's that even possible with the same voltage as before? It's freaking awesome since it was getting a bit toasty anyway.
> 
> I've also seen 4.35GHz on a single core after the update on my 3600X, unfortunately still not the same as before, I was running an Asus Strix X470-F with Agesa 1002 and I've seen 4.3GHz allcore in games with single cores boosting to 4.4GHz with the same CPU. It's probably not a big deal in terms of performance but still it would be nice to see this again since my CPU is definitely capable of 4.4GHz. (Attaching a screenshot of old boost behaviour on Agesa 1002).


Maybe your ram is running at 1.212v like mine? I expect you might get some sudden reboots when that voltage proves to be insufficient =/ 
I also had much cooler ram but right below my ram temp readout is my ddr voltage readout so it was clearly off lol


----------



## Nighthog

Athyra said:


> I'm experiencing a strange DDR voltage bug on the latest 1003ABB (F4h on my mobo), I explained it here:
> https://www.reddit.com/r/Amd/comments/ckmeyl/1003abb_dram_voltage_bug/
> 
> but the essence of it is:
> If CPU frequency is manually set in BIOS, DRAM always runs at 1.212V, regardless of its own setting. It isn't simply a display bug.
> Relevant info: Aorus x570 Pro, 1003ABB, 3900x, 3600mhz CL17 memory running at XMP.
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe your ram is running at 1.212v like mine? I expect you might get some sudden reboots when that voltage proves to be insufficient =/
> I also had much cooler ram but right below my ram temp readout is my ddr voltage readout so it was clearly off lol


DRAM voltage works fine with manual all-core-OC on the AORUS XTREME F3H AGESA 1.0.0.3ABB.


----------



## leongws

Add on for x570 pro wifi bios version F4i. 
Xmp profile enabled and set to [email protected] in bios. Boot to windows and verify ram speed @ 3200MHz. Restart pc, able to boot back to windows successfully but found ram speed running at 2133MHz instead but timing is for 3200MHz(16,18,18,36,54). Go back to bios and found Xmp profile still enabled and multiplier still in auto mode. 

For some unknown reason, the ram speed revert back to default even thought Xmp is enable and multiplier set to auto .


----------



## Bart

leongws said:


> Add on for x570 pro wifi bios version F4i.
> Xmp profile enabled and set to [email protected] in bios. Boot to windows and verify ram speed @ 3200MHz. Restart pc, able to boot back to windows successfully but found ram speed running at 2133MHz instead but timing is for 3200MHz(16,18,18,36,54). Go back to bios and found Xmp profile still enabled and multiplier still in auto mode.
> 
> For some unknown reason, the ram speed revert back to default even thought Xmp is enable and multiplier set to auto .


I saw the same thing happen with F5K on the Aorus Master. But it only happened once, so I chalked it up to a memory training fail or something. One reboot fixed it, rather odd.


----------



## Kellz

Athyra said:


> I'm experiencing a strange DDR voltage bug on the latest 1003ABB (F4h on my mobo), I explained it here:
> https://www.reddit.com/r/Amd/comments/ckmeyl/1003abb_dram_voltage_bug/
> 
> but the essence of it is:
> If CPU frequency is manually set in BIOS, DRAM always runs at 1.212V, regardless of its own setting. It isn't simply a display bug.
> Relevant info: Aorus x570 Pro, 1003ABB, 3900x, 3600mhz CL17 memory running at XMP.
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe your ram is running at 1.212v like mine? I expect you might get some sudden reboots when that voltage proves to be insufficient =/
> I also had much cooler ram but right below my ram temp readout is my ddr voltage readout so it was clearly off lol


Nah I'm on 1.45V dram 3800MHz CL15, I guess my PC wouldn't even boot at 1.2V with those settings.


----------



## Raisin_334

Spank7 said:


> Is the compatibility with 4 dimm of ram is better with new bios ?
> 
> I'm on vacations so i cant try the new bios but i hope it has been fixed the problem i have with my 4 x 8gb ram where i cant run it at 3200 even with xmp , it only run at 2933


I'm able to run my 3200 cl16 4x8gb at 3200 with XMP on my Aorus Master without a problem on all Bioses.


----------



## Raisin_334

pschorr1123 said:


> @gbt Matthew
> 
> I flashed the F5K bios yesterday and all was well until I powered off the PC over night. Turned it on this morning and it would not post. Got stuck just before the splash screen where it is all black and there is a - sign in upper left corner (just B4 Auros logo). Debug said 64. Which the manual says CPU DXE initialization started. Using the same "auto" settings plus XMP 3600 16,16,16 profile as used on all earlier bios versions without boot issues
> 
> Had to use Flashback to roll back to F5J.
> 
> 3700x
> 16GB G Skill F4360016D-16GVK
> 512 GB Samsung 970 evo boot drive
> RX Vega 64 Liquid
> Corsair CX750M
> 
> Edit: I read over on Reddit that other users of the 1.0.0.3 ABB Agesa noticed that the dram voltage is stuck @ 1.21 no matter what you set manually and could be why I couldn't post
> 
> here: https://old.reddit.com/r/Amd/comments/ckmeyl/1003abb_dram_voltage_bug/


Seems similar to my problem, do you have extra monitors or VR HMDs plugged in? See my previous posts in this thread for details.


----------



## fallenguru

Thanks to @GBT-MatthewH, who is the key "feature" that sold me on going with Gigabyte this time around, and @LazarusIV, for pushing me towards the Master, my (wife's, technically) Master has arrived!


But before we kick off the celebrations: Is the box supposed to be shrink-wrapped or sealed in some way? My box just had a shoddily affixed strip of clear scotch tape to hold it closed, same for the bag holding the board. (I'm in the EU, if that makes a difference.)


----------



## darkpirate

Long story short, I upgraded from x79 and 4930k, so long post times don't bother me. Got this board because of Monstru(lab501) and great community support from GBT-MatthewH

CPU: 3600x
Mobo: Aorus X570 PRO with latest bios BIOS F4h AGESA 1.0.0.3 ABB
OS: Windows 10 Pro 1903
Driver GPU 1080Ti: 431.36
Driver chipset: 1.7.29.0115

Had WHEA errors after update. Power drained the system(psu off, press power button 10 sec, psu on again) and no more errors after run of fire strike and time spy. 
I hope this information helps the people around here. 

Will update this post if anything changes.

edit: errors still present but not as often as before.


----------



## Dibiase

Raisin_334 said:


> I'm able to run my 3200 cl16 4x8gb at 3200 with XMP on my Aorus Master without a problem on all Bioses.


Same here, I've been running 3200 cl14 4x8gb at 3200 with XMP on all bios's I've tried as well.


----------



## Penicilyn

I guess my motherboard is cooked, after installing 5j it won't boot on either bios and Q-Flash Plus doesn't seem to work.

I've named the Bios file GIGABYTE.bin on a fat32 formatted USB stick in the white slot, hit the button for Q-Flash plus on the IO and nothing happens. I'll see if I can exchange the board from the retailer.

EDIT: Four USB sticks and half my hair later it's currently flashing. The manual says to name it GIGABYTE.bin when GIGABYTE.BIN actually worked.

EDIT 2: aannnd now it just get stuck on LED code 07, which is fun as it's not in the manual.


----------



## jamsomito

fallenguru said:


> But before we kick off the celebrations: Is the box supposed to be shrink-wrapped or sealed in some way? My box just had a shoddily affixed strip of clear scotch tape to hold it closed, same for the bag holding the board. (I'm in the EU, if that makes a difference.)


Can't recall 100% because I was too excited to get it out and run with it, but if memory serves me right, mine was the same way. Definitely was NOT shrink wrapped. You should be good


----------



## HiCZoK

@fallenguru my x570 elite box was not glued shut or taped in any way. Only the esd wrap on board was taped with a small piece of scotch tape


----------



## GBT-MatthewH

reflectal said:


> Hi Matt
> 
> Regarding the fan 100% issue
> 
> For me i have 3 fans connected.
> 
> 1 on CPU_OPT
> 1 on CPU
> 1 on System
> BIOS is running the latest posted on first page on 570 WIFI Pro (Atx) with 2700x
> Set all the profiles to silent
> Power on PC
> Sleep
> Wake up and fans will be at 100% and stay at 100%
> A reboot will bring the fans back down to silent, I posted the temps in an earlier thread


I was able to reproduce this today. Just sent the bug report in to get checked out.



leongws said:


> I know that Matt and team are currently working on a fix for this cold boot issue.


We have a test BIOS to fix this issue. Still ironing out some kinks but so far its working on my system. Hopefully we can fold it into the next BETA BIOS.



darkpirate said:


> Mobo: Aorus X570 PRO with latest bios BIOS F4h AGESA 1.0.0.3 ABB
> Had WHEA errors after update.


The latest test BIOS also has a fix for this, but still not validated. Once we validate internally it will get folded into the BETA BIOS - hopefully with the above cold boot fix as well. No promises but that's the current goal.


----------



## bucdan

Penicilyn said:


> I guess my motherboard is cooked, after installing 5j it won't boot on either bios and Q-Flash Plus doesn't seem to work.
> 
> I've named the Bios file GIGABYTE.bin on a fat32 formatted USB stick in the white slot, hit the button for Q-Flash plus on the IO and nothing happens. I'll see if I can exchange the board from the retailer.
> 
> EDIT: Four USB sticks and half my hair later it's currently flashing. The manual says to name it GIGABYTE.bin when GIGABYTE.BIN actually worked.
> 
> EDIT 2: aannnd now it just get stuck on LED code 07, which is fun as it's not in the manual.


Doesn't that board have 2 bios'?


----------



## Athyra

can anyone with an Aorus X570 Pro confirm the bug I am getting with 1003ABB (F4h)?
if the cpu frequency is manually set, like to 43 or something, for an all-core manual OC, then DDR Voltage is always 1.212 regardless of what that setting actually is

it's not necessary to boot into windows to see this, right in bios after reboot you can see it in the right side area, so this is independent of chipset drivers and so on


----------



## suarsg

GBT-MatthewH said:


> I was able to reproduce this today. Just sent the bug report in to get checked out.



That is so wonderful to hear. I was doing some more testing today and this fan issue is really weird. The fan that's in CPU_OPT and at 100% after resuming from sleep, works fine in CPU_FAN. Also, I have a slightly different version of that fan (it's a non-retail version of that exact same fan and it has 900rpm instead of 1000rpm but everything else seems to be the same) plugged into CPU_OPT and it worked fine as well. I then tested a totally different fan (PWM) in CPU_OPT and it was working fine as well. It's only this exact model and variant of that one fan and only in CPU_OPT that causes an issue for me. So strange, I wonder why that is. And it looks like @*reflectal* has a similar fan to my one problematic fan and it causes him issues on all the headers.


----------



## pschorr1123

Raisin_334 said:


> Seems similar to my problem, do you have extra monitors or VR HMDs plugged in? See my previous posts in this thread for details.


Actually I do have a 4k tv plugged in via HDMI as my 2nd monitor. 

Rather odd that it posted after several restarts after flashing to F5k in the first place and waited until it was powered off all night but still plugged in to the wall.


----------



## Crashdown

Athyra said:


> can anyone with an Aorus X570 Pro confirm the bug I am getting with 1003ABB (F4h)?
> if the cpu frequency is manually set, like to 43 or something, for an all-core manual OC, then DDR Voltage is always 1.212 regardless of what that setting actually is
> 
> it's not necessary to boot into windows to see this, right in bios after reboot you can see it in the right side area, so this is independent of chipset drivers and so on


nope, everyhing perfectly fine, cpu vcore 1.4, manual set 4300mhz and memory 3733mhz and 1.42v.


----------



## GBT-MatthewH

Athyra said:


> can anyone with an Aorus X570 Pro confirm the bug I am getting with 1003ABB (F4h)?
> if the cpu frequency is manually set, like to 43 or something, for an all-core manual OC, then DDR Voltage is always 1.212 regardless of what that setting actually is





Crashdown said:


> nope, everyhing perfectly fine, cpu vcore 1.4, manual set 4300mhz and memory 3733mhz and 1.42v.


Interesting. At 42 multiplier voltage drops to 1.2, but below 42 the voltage is fine. Tried XMP and manual RAM voltage. Odd it works for Crashdown... Anyways I made a bug report to investigate / fix.

FYI so we are all on the same page I updated the issue tracker:

*Reported Issues Status*



Issue | | Status
Fans go to 100% after sleep || Investigating
RAM voltage drops to 1.2 with a CPU multiplier <42. || Investigating
BIOS Resets after PSU is unplugged or switched off || Testing possible fix.*
Disabling CSM causes BIOS to become slow||Reproducible / Working on a fix
*I have a *test* BIOS that should fix the cold boot issue for X570 Master. If you want to try it please PM me.


----------



## HiCZoK

X570 elite/3700x here. 
Normal vs Auto vcore in uefi ?
I disabled CSM(I accepted slow bios for this), enable fast boot (no ultra fast), enable xmp profile, set fan curves and disabled hd audio(have dac).
Seen various comments recommending disabling/enabling those options: HPET, XHCI, EHCI, Above 4g, usb legacy support. I understand those exist form compatibility reasons but is it better to have those disabled/enabled on modern win10 system?
Also btw - There is new "enable sata" setting for those who don't need sata ports and if You disable it, it makes bios open a bit longer, so it might be a bit bugged.

As far as chipset drivers and power plans go (probably not connected to motherboard in any way), I've noticed that on ryzen balanced power plan, the voltage spikes up to 1,47v as long as I keep moving my mouse. It's a 1000hz logitech mouse. Switched it to 500hz and it's no longer waking the vcore with smallest movement. It's the 99% minimum cpu state and 1ms wake up time. It'sa good thing I guess since the cpu reacts FAST... even too fast for stuff it might not need too like the 1000hz mouse


----------



## bytheriver

Can anyone help with my ram, its 3200 32GB (2x16GB) Corsair DDR4 Vengeance LPX Black, PC4-25600 (3200), when I select the XMP profile it wont pass more than a minute or 2 in prime 95, selected 1.35 up to 1.4 Dram voltage with no difference, if I put it down one level to run at 1563hmz it seems stable at 16/18/18/34/54/2t. 

Its in slot A2/B2 on Aorus elite.


----------



## ernorator

Don't use prime95, get cinebench 15 and 20, 5-6 runs in a row, aida64 cpu, fpu, cache for like 15 min. Passing this means it is stable.


----------



## Nighthog

ernorator said:


> Don't use prime95, get cinebench 15 and 20, 5-6 runs in a row, aida64 cpu, fpu, cache for like 15 min. Passing this means it is stable.


BAD ADVICE! worst recommendation I've seen. 
He's having MEMORY ERRORS! Not CPU OC stability issues for that matter.

He probably needs to tune the timings, memory settings manually if XMP doesn't work on itself. Always a hassle to do.


----------



## Dhoulmagus

Why are we not using Memtest to test for memory stability? There's too many variables involved with how virtual memory mapping works for me to call memory good or bad after booting into Windows, unless something has changed.
https://www.memtest86.com/

That said, Prime shouldn't be failing. Try testing each stick individually to see if you can narrow it down to a single bad stick first. Sometimes the good old act of re-seating alone can bring them to life.. otherwise RMA or tweaking timings is going to be in order =\


----------



## Nighthog

Serious_Don said:


> Why are we not using Memtest to test for memory stability? There's too many variables involved with how virtual memory mapping works for me to call memory good or bad after booting into Windows, unless something has changed.
> https://www.memtest86.com/
> 
> That said, Prime shouldn't be failing. Try testing each stick individually to see if you can narrow it down to a single bad stick first. Sometimes the good old act of re-seating alone can bring them to life.. otherwise RMA or tweaking timings is going to be in order =\


Memtest86 is inefficient and misses too many issues you see when inside windows. It might be good to test beforehand initially to see your memory isn't completely broken and see a ballpark of what your memory can do if OC:ing. 

But it is not reliable as a tool to test stability. All other stresstest/memory checkers I've used find issues that Memtest86 miss and are usually faster than Memtest86 to find issues as well. 
Memtest86 might take hours and doesn't find anything is wrong. Start windows, run Prime95, HCImemtest, y-cruncher whatnot and they find issues in minutes.


----------



## Dhoulmagus

I'm thinking in terms of narrowing down dud ram as opposed to system stability issues of course. Generally if I'm considering RMA on ram, I'll bake them in memtest and take pictures of the screen as proof of the failure. I always run memtest on new ram first before I try to get it running in windows. 

I'd expect if he's failing prime, he's probably going to throw out errors at some point in a long memtest run, RMA should be no question from there. In the past it wouldn't be unfair to blame the memory controller or some other failure in the system when prime or other windows based tests fail.


----------



## Martin778

I don't get it, every time I use PBO my scores drop hard with the 3900X and adding AutoOC gives negative scaling...With +200 AutoOC I lose ~320MHz across all cores, the CPU just stops boosting above 3900MHz.


----------



## Raisin_334

pschorr1123 said:


> Actually I do have a 4k tv plugged in via HDMI as my 2nd monitor.
> 
> Rather odd that it posted after several restarts after flashing to F5k in the first place and waited until it was powered off all night but still plugged in to the wall.


Does it help it boot if you unplug the second monitor? I initially had problems with my Vive HMD plugged in. It sorted itself out after a few boots and I can leave it plugged in now.


----------



## Athyra

GBT-MatthewH said:


> Interesting. At 42 multiplier voltage drops to 1.2, but below 42 the voltage is fine. Tried XMP and manual RAM voltage. Odd it works for Crashdown... Anyways I made a bug report to investigate / fix.
> 
> FYI so we are all on the same page I updated the issue tracker:
> 
> *Reported Issues Status*
> 
> 
> 
> Issue | | Status
> Fans go to 100% after sleep || Investigating
> RAM voltage drops to 1.2 with a CPU multiplier <42. || Investigating
> BIOS Resets after PSU is unplugged or switched off || Testing possible fix.*
> Disabling CSM causes BIOS to become slow||Reproducible / Working on a fix
> *I have a *test* BIOS that should fix the cold boot issue for X570 Master. If you want to try it please PM me.


Thank you, I replied in reddit thread, but will say here too, in my case it is 1.2 as low as x40, so I'll fiddle with more settings to try and find if there is another factor contributing to it and will report back.

I'd like to add to that list, but more so annoyances than bugs:
_- Time before post is excessively long (10-20 secs depending on settings)
- Various settings appear in multiple places which leads to confusion (PPT TDC EDC, FCLK, Geardown Mode, DDR Powerdown, etc), like what happens if you inadvertently set IF to 1733 in one place and 1800 in another?_

I'd also like to add a request:
_- Add Per-CCX and Per-CCD frequencies to BIOS in addition to the all-core frequency, per-core is not so great because it gimps adjacent cores in the ccx
- Add a rudimentary RGB setting to BIOS_

Edit:
Reflashed ABB (F4h) and regardless of the cpu multiplier, down to x34 or up to x44, and regardless of what voltage cpu was set at, ddr always runs at 1.212, my cpu multiplier has to be auto for ddr voltage to be correct. I attached bios screenshots of my settings at 2 different values, you can see the dram voltage on the right.
If there is any other info I can provide to assist let me know.


----------



## ljmadness

GBT-MatthewH said:


> Interesting. At 42 multiplier voltage drops to 1.2, but below 42 the voltage is fine. Tried XMP and manual RAM voltage. Odd it works for Crashdown... Anyways I made a bug report to investigate / fix.
> 
> FYI so we are all on the same page I updated the issue tracker:
> 
> *Reported Issues Status*
> 
> 
> 
> Issue | | Status
> Fans go to 100% after sleep || Investigating
> RAM voltage drops to 1.2 with a CPU multiplier <42. || Investigating
> BIOS Resets after PSU is unplugged or switched off || Testing possible fix.*
> Disabling CSM causes BIOS to become slow||Reproducible / Working on a fix*I have a *test* BIOS that should fix the cold boot issue for X570 Master. If you want to try it please PM me.



Hi @*GBT-MatthewH* , please investigate this issue with Aorus Master 1003AB as well. THIS NOW ALL MAKE SENSE, I am using 1003AB and for the life of me I can not figure out why I couldn't use my XMP profile or anything with higher mClk when I manually adjust the CPU multiplier. See my post below from Reddit, the reason why I couldn't POST is due to this bug with CPU multiplier. The voltage is set at 1.2+v as soon as I set the CPU multiplier anything but AUTO.


https://www.reddit.com/r/Amd/comments/cf425m/3900x_aorus_master_cpu_multiplier_overclock_issue/




I am attaching a few screenshot showing the behavior, I have to manually turn off XMP profile to even POST to get into the BIOs to take these pictures. The DRAM voltage is locked at 1.22v in the Bios even though I set it at 1.4v. FYI I set it to 1.4v then I restarted to go into the BIOS to take the picture.


----------



## ljmadness

Athyra said:


> Thank you, I replied in reddit thread, but will say here too, in my case it is 1.2 as low as x40, so I'll fiddle with more settings to try and find if there is another factor contributing to it and will report back.
> 
> I'd like to add to that list, but more so annoyances than bugs:
> _- Time before post is excessively long (10-20 secs depending on settings)
> - Various settings appear in multiple places which leads to confusion (PPT TDC EDC, FCLK, Geardown Mode, DDR Powerdown, etc), like what happens if you inadvertently set IF to 1733 in one place and 1800 in another?_
> 
> I'd also like to add a request:
> _- Add Per-CCX and Per-CCD frequencies to BIOS in addition to the all-core frequency, per-core is not so great because it gimps adjacent cores in the ccx
> - Add a rudimentary RGB setting to BIOS_
> 
> Edit:
> Reflashed ABB (F4h) and regardless of the cpu multiplier, down to x34 or up to x44, and regardless of what voltage cpu was set at, ddr always runs at 1.212, my cpu multiplier has to be auto for ddr voltage to be correct. I attached bios screenshots of my settings at 2 different values, you can see the dram voltage on the right.
> If there is any other info I can provide to assist let me know.


 @Athyra I responded to your thread on reddit, thank you for doing all the testing. I almost gave up trying to OC my memory and Vcore at the same time because I couldn't figure out why I can't post when I change my CPU multiplier at even XMP profile setting. What you found explained everything! The 1.22v just stops me from posting even using XMP profile which requires 1.35v for Samsung B-Die


----------



## Athyra

ljmadness said:


> Hi @GBT-MatthewH, please investigate this issue with Aorus Master 1003AB as well. THIS NOW ALL MAKE SENSE, I am using 1003AB and for the life of me I can not figure out why I couldn't use my XMP profile or anything with higher FClk when I manually adjust the CPU multiplier. See my post below from Reddit, the reason why I couldn't POST is due to this bug with CPU multiplier. The voltage is set at 1.2+v as soon as I set the CPU multiplier anything but AUTO.
> 
> https://www.reddit.com/r/Amd/comments/cf425m/3900x_aorus_master_cpu_multiplier_overclock_issue/


Yeah this is the exact same behavior I am getting on ABB on the Aorus Pro, seems we inherited it from the Master bios lol.



ljmadness said:


> @Athyra I responded to your thread on reddit, thank you for doing all the testing. I almost gave up trying to OC my memory and Vcore at the same time because I couldn't figure out why I can't post when I change my CPU multiplier at even XMP profile setting. What you found explained everything! The 1.22v just stops me from posting even using XMP profile which requires 1.35v for Samsung B-Die


That's interesting, I am also using Samsung b-die 1.35v, mine is cl17, and luckily it posts at 1.212, even loads into windows but hard resets within a short time lol. This made it a lot easier for me to debug since I could fiddle with a setting and get back into the bios (after a long wait before post).

I might recommend to you to try setting xmp off, set the ram at the 2133mhz jedec specs (Auto), so you can post with 1.212v, then you can manually set 1.35, and try different manual cpu multipliers, seems Matthew got it to work with x40, then when/if you find one that works booting 1.35v on ddr you can put xmp back on.


----------



## GBT-MatthewH

Athyra said:


> I'd like to add to that list, but more so annoyances than bugs:
> _- Time before post is excessively long (10-20 secs depending on settings)_


AFAIK this is what it is on Ryzen 3xxx. Its actually the reason we had to update firmware on older chipsets - They would think the board failed to post and reset / go into fail safe mode when really it was just taking longer than the timeout to train. Really depends on your memory. I don't know if this can or will improve in the future, but again AFAIK this is what it is for now.



Athyra said:


> - Various settings appear in multiple places which leads to confusion (PPT TDC EDC, FCLK, Geardown Mode, DDR Powerdown, etc), like what happens if you inadvertently set IF to 1733 in one place and 1800 in another?[/I]


These are actually part of the AGESA. We cannot change menu's like AMD overclocking. By changes I mean move menu's, rename menu's etc... We can hide certain options but then we run the risk of people saying "Where is XXX, its on abc manufacturer!". Also its my understanding certain settings in certain menu's actually do different things, even if they are named similarly. You would have to ask AMD for a detailed list of what does what and how. As for which takes precedence I do not know, I would have to test and see what happens.




Athyra said:


> I'd also like to add a request:
> _- Add Per-CCX and Per-CCD frequencies to BIOS in addition to the all-core frequency, per-core is not so great because it gimps adjacent cores in the ccx_


This _may_ come later. We need to investigate if/how to implement it. If its safe, etc. Its more of a want than a need right now. With the rate of AGESA and having to support 5/4/3 series boards the focus is on getting updates to the masses + squashing bugs. Quality of life and edge use case options will come when things settle.

Remember AGESA is essentially a blackbox to us. We get binary code, not source. With each new release we have to test to see if any of our previous "fixes" are now broken. Let me give you an example:

Lets say we find a problem with variable X. X= 1 by default, but causes crashes on our boards. Our fix is to set X = X+1, making X = 2. yay it works!

Now new AGESA comes with this fix build in and X=2 by default. So now our code X = X+1 actually sets X = 3. Now we have a problem... Obviously this is a just an example, setting X=2 instead of +1 would solve the problem, but the code for BIOS isn't that simple and its been awhile since I took a coding class to come up with a more realistic equation to break  Just trying to give you you insight to why sometimes things that worked fine pop up "broken" with new updates.


----------



## Athyra

Thanks Matthew, it's this kind of quick involvement with the community that really makes me feel like I chose the right board maker.
It's appreciated.

If there is any other info I can give to help sort out the cpu multiplier and ddr voltage issue let me know please, like my bios file or the profile i saved to a usb or whatever.

Edit: I assume that per-ccx or per-ccd clocks is safe considering amd implements it in ryzen master, but it does require a fixed cpu voltage, which might be harder to require in the bios.


----------



## Delta9k

*Take a moment to enjoy the goodness we've received*

I must say we have come along way in just a couple weeks I am pretty happy with the progress made so far - even if last last night I was ready to roll back to F5j...
Thanks Gigabyte team for keeping me off the streets at night 

x570 Master/F5k | 3800X | 32GB 3800 (2x16) @16-16-16-36, 1.35v, IF:1900 | 280mm clc - pump speed 2130, Fan rpm 500
22c A/C controlled environment
temps at idle @31c max temp under load 30 min stress test 69c (aida)
Only adjustments in tweaker are for memory clock, primary timings, voltage and IF clock
CPU settings all defaults

Idle volts 0.204 - 0.904v 
Max volts at load 1.5v on peaks
All cores under load 4.225-4.375, load dependent
Multiple cores capable of boosting 4.4 - 4.525 load dependent

For a CPU that is not OC'd at all I think its spitting out some decent performance - very promising for things to come. Setting the ram to 3800 even with straight up cl16 primary timings and then setting the IF to 1900 - is producing decent performance and was an improvement albeit not dramatic over 3466 and even 3600 cl16.


----------



## Spectre73

Delta9k said:


> I must say we have come along way in just a couple weeks I am pretty happy with the progress made so far - even if last last night I was ready to roll back to F5j...
> Thanks Gigabyte team for keeping me off the streets at night
> 
> x570 Master/F5k | 3800X | 32GB 3800 (2x16) @16-16-16-36, 1.35v, IF:1900 | 280mm clc - pump speed 2130, Fan rpm 500
> 22c A/C controlled environment
> temps at idle @31c max temp under load 30 min stress test 69c (aida)
> Only adjustments in tweaker are for memory clock, primary timings, voltage and IF clock
> CPU settings all defaults
> 
> Idle volts 0.204 - 0.904v
> Max volts at load 1.5v on peaks
> All cores under load 4.225-4.375, load dependent
> Multiple cores capable of boosting 4.4 - 4.525 load dependent
> 
> For a CPU that is not OC'd at all I think its spitting out some decent performance - very promising for things to come. Setting the ram to 3800 even with straight up cl16 primary timings and then setting the IF to 1900 - is producing decent performance and was an improvement albeit not dramatic over 3466 and even 3600 cl16.


Looks very good. Can you post your voltage settings for vddg etc? Would like to know what were the important setings to get 1900 IF stable.


----------



## Lynx823743

Hey everyone, 

I purchased this ram and I am wondering if I should return it or if it is fine in terms of being able to get maximum performance with my 3700x and Ultra board:

G.Skill DIMM 16 GB DDR4-3600 Kit 
(F4-3600C16D-16GVK)


Typ	SDRAM-DDR4
EAN	4719692008732
Hersteller-Nr.	F4-3600C16D-16GVK
Serie	Ripjaws V
Kapazität	16 GB (2 x 8.192 MB)
Anzahl	2 Stück
Bauform	DIMM
Anschluss	288-Pin
Spannung	1.35 Volt (von 1,2 bis 1,35 Volt)
Standard	DDR4-3600 (PC4-28800)
Physikalischer Takt	1800 MHz
Timings	CAS Latency (CL)	16
RAS-to-CAS-Delay (tRCD)	16
RAS-Precharge-Time (tRP)	16
Row-Active-Time (tRAS)	36
Feature	XMP 

What Settings would you recommend also what and how can I set the proper IF ? and should I go for 3766 mhz or rather try CL14? 

Also I am using this fan profile to reduce the noice from the fans because they were driving me crazy reving up and down with each click:


Is that fine? 

Thanks for your advise


----------



## Lynx823743

If someone could recommend me some good basic bios settings to get better performance i would be so grateful


----------



## Athyra

Lynx823743 said:


> If someone could recommend me some good basic bios settings to get better performance i would be so grateful


xmp memory
manual 1.325v cpu
4.1 all core oc with x41 multiplier
then in windows use ryzen master
select one of the bottom profiles, select manual in top right,
increase frequency per-ccx until unstable then go back a few notches, I got this far (see attached image)


----------



## Lynx823743

Athyra said:


> xmp memory
> manual 1.325v cpu
> 4.1 all core oc with x41 multiplier
> then in windows use ryzen master
> select one of the bottom profiles, select manual in top right,
> increase frequency per-ccx until unstable then go back a few notches, I got this far (see attached image)


Thanks so much, will try. What about RAM OC and IF ?
Also how do you manage the FANs? My Fans are driving me nuts reving up and down with every click. Until now I have a manual fancurve as above..
Did the new Bios and Chipset driver fix the erratic fans?

CPU 3700x seems to be boosting well under stock settings:


----------



## fallenguru

Is it established yet, how the various duplicated BIOS settings interact? I know _why_ they're there (Gigabyte's own vs AMD's) and I don't mind having both, I'd just like to know how they're supposed to work. E.g., does one always override the other, do they complement each other, do they have to be in sync somehow? Does that vary by setting? ...

(I never minded not having an easy mode in BIOS, BTW, but I like all options and their function to be clearly labelled & documented.)


----------



## Athyra

Lynx823743 said:


> Thanks so much, will try. What about RAM OC and IF ?
> Also how do you manage the FANs? My Fans are driving me nuts reving up and down with every click. Until now I have a manual fancurve as above..
> Did the new Bios and Chipset driver fix the erratic fans?
> 
> CPU 3700x seems to be boosting well under stock settings:


yes that stock boost is quite respectable, in my experience though they are very momentary, for instance my cpu-z scores were 545 and 8200 with stock self-boost, seeing 4575 on a few cores, but my manual clock with a fixed 4475 on first ccx and others higher gave me 559 and 9000, 

i am watercooled, so my fans all idle until anything reaches 70, which is basically never, only sustained long processes like encoding will creep it up
the new bios did not stabilize things, but the new chipset drivers did stabilize things

on auto IF with xmp they will run at 1:1 unless your ram is faster than 3600mhz, so no need to worry about it, the gains of OCing IF are not major from 3600 to 3733 for instance, because you have to loosen the timings, but the DRAM calculator is a good place to start


----------



## jsgiv

GBT-MatthewH said:


> *I have a *test* BIOS that should fix the cold boot issue for X570 Master. If you want to try it please PM me.


Matthew - I still have an issue with my master whereby if the system goes to hibernate - after a few minutes - it will just reboot.

I get the following error in system event viewer:

"Windows failed to resume from hibernate with error status 0xC00000D4."

Does this test bios address this issue? or is this something new?


----------



## Lynx823743

Athyra said:


> yes that stock boost is quite respectable, in my experience though they are very momentary, for instance my cpu-z scores were 545 and 8200 with stock self-boost, seeing 4575 on a few cores, but my manual clock with a fixed 4475 on first ccx and others higher gave me 559 and 9000,
> 
> i am watercooled, so my fans all idle until anything reaches 70, which is basically never, only sustained long processes like encoding will creep it up
> the new bios did not stabilize things, but the new chipset drivers did stabilize things
> 
> on auto IF with xmp they will run at 1:1 unless your ram is faster than 3600mhz, so no need to worry about it, the gains of OCing IF are not major from 3600 to 3733 for instance, because you have to loosen the timings, but the DRAM calculator is a good place to start


this helped me so much, thank you a ton for your words. 
What watercooler are you using? My CPU is running on 75c while gaming.


----------



## CYoung234

@gbt Matthew

G.Skill F4-3600C 19D-3200GTRS support? I do not see this in the QVL, but I have 64gb of this RAM and a 3900x. I am looking for a Mobo that will run this. Not looking to do much for overclocking, as this workstation will be for CAD and 3d photometrics models. I will also be running a couple of VMs as I like to compile my own Android ROMs for my phone.


----------



## King4x4

I am seeing a newer F4I bios version on Gigabytes website but it is saying access denied.


----------



## bigcid10

King4x4 said:


> I am seeing a newer F4I bios version on Gigabytes website but it is saying access denied.


Same for me as well on ultra board


----------



## kamil234

Anyone able to test new F4i BIOS? I been using F3 since it has the least issues, boost, clocks, and voltage control all work on it. Interested in seeing F4i vs F3


----------



## Athyra

Lynx823743 said:


> this helped me so much, thank you a ton for your words.
> What watercooler are you using? My CPU is running on 75c while gaming.


i have three 420mm radiators, each with 6 140mm fans in push-pull, the cpu shares that loop with my 2080ti which can get quite toasty drawing over 340watts, but the cpu maxes around 190watts, so cpu-only tasks really don't increase loop temperature very much

edit:
F4h was removed from the bios download list for the aorus pro, and F4i is now there, but still not available for download, will try it the moment it appears!


----------



## magnafides

I just flashed F4i for the Elite, and overclocking RAM is a nightmare. I don't know if it's an AGESA issue or a BIOS issue but in the AMD Overclocking section now some/most of the values need to be entered in hexadeximal? Hopefully this can be fixed to accept decimal only, but for now its way too confusing and tedious to use.

Edit: Looks like the timing configuration UI in the "Tweaker" section is okay.


----------



## Athyra

magnafides said:


> I just flashed F4i for the Elite, and overclocking RAM is a nightmare. I don't know if it's an AGESA issue or a BIOS issue but now some/most of the values need to be entered in hexadeximal? Hopefully this can be fixed to accept decimal only, but for now it's way too confusing and tedious to use.


oh no lol that sounds like a headache
did you have any issues in a previous bios that were solved by the new one?

edit: where did you get f4i? on gigabyte page it is unavailable for me


----------



## GBT-MatthewH

The BIOS from today _should_ fix the cold boot issue with XMP 

I will add it to the first page, but remember we have tons of servers worldwide. If you don't see a file, or get access denied, it means the file hasn't propagated there yet. You need to go to the global page...

Here is an example of the US page: https://www.gigabyte.com/us/Motherboard/X570-AORUS-MASTER-rev-10/
Here is an example of the global page: https://www.gigabyte.com/Motherboard/X570-AORUS-MASTER-rev-10/

Notice the only difference is the "/US". Simply remove that. For EU remove "/EU", etc... If you get the access denied message try the ASIA server.


----------



## Athyra

GBT-MatthewH said:


> The BIOS from today _should_ fix the cold boot issue with XMP
> 
> I will add it to the first page, but remember we have tons of servers worldwide. If you don't see a file, or get access denied, it means the file hasn't propagated there yet. You need to go to the global page...
> 
> Here is an example of the US page: https://www.gigabyte.com/us/Motherboard/X570-AORUS-MASTER-rev-10/
> Here is an example of the global page: https://www.gigabyte.com/Motherboard/X570-AORUS-MASTER-rev-10/
> 
> Notice the only difference is the "/US". Simply remove that. For EU remove "/EU", etc... If you get the access denied message try the ASIA server.


thanks! does it address the dram voltage issue?
will try it anyways


----------



## GBT-MatthewH

Athyra said:


> thanks! does it address the dram voltage issue?
> will try it anyways


No  That's still being worked on. I do however have a test BIOS for master that should fix the FAN 100% after sleep issue if anyone wants to help test.


----------



## Nighthog

Seems F3i replaced the older F3H BIOS. Anything real bad with it so you wanted it gone?

Though still access denied... 

Other improvements than that about XMP?

No fan fix for Xtreme? I mentioned it before but it affects the CPU_FAN & CPU_OPT on the Aorus Xtreme as well.


----------



## magnafides

GBT-MatthewH said:


> If you get the access denied message try the ASIA server.



The "China" link is the only one working for the F4j BIOS for the Elite, is that okay to use regardless of actual region? Just a server mirror?


----------



## GBT-MatthewH

Nighthog said:


> Seems F3i replaced the older F3H BIOS. Anything real bad with it so you wanted it gone?
> 
> Though still access denied...
> 
> Other improvements than that about XMP?
> 
> No fan fix for Xtreme? I mentioned it before but it affects the CPU_FAN & CPU_OPT on the Aorus Xtreme as well.


We always replace last BETA with newest BETA. This one fixes the XMP issue on cold boot. I have a test BIOS for the fan issue, but only for Master right now.


----------



## GBT-MatthewH

magnafides said:


> The "China" link is the only one working for the F4j BIOS for the Elite, is that okay to use regardless of actual region? Just a server mirror?


Yes...


----------



## Nighthog

So took it from the China server and sitting on F3i right now and seems ok. Could set everything the same as I had F3H right away no issues. Though I never experienced the XMP issue myself so don't know how that behaved so can't give feedback.

PB boost functions similar it seems. More testing.


----------



## PatrickE

GBT-MatthewH said:


> The BIOS from today _should_ fix the cold boot issue with XMP


Fixed the cold boot issue with Elite


----------



## Athyra

GBT-MatthewH said:


> No  That's still being worked on. I do however have a test BIOS for master that should fix the FAN 100% after sleep issue if anyone wants to help test.


WELL I've got a gift for you!
I found the culprit!
It's the new setting you introduced in F4h (on aorus pro) that caused the ddr voltage bug!
I've got it working now in F4i.

Chipset SATA Port Enable = Disable -> DDR at 1.212V when cpu frequency multiplier is set to anything but auto
Chipset SATA Port Enable = Enable -> DDR voltage behaving properly, unaffected by any other setting

I figured it out when I loaded the defaults, applied xmp, saw DDR 1.35, applied x42 multiplier, rebooted, still 1.35V on DDR! Assumed it was fixed, then I did all my bios settings as I like and it went to 1.212v, scratched my head, reloaded defaults, applied multiplier with successful 1.35ddr, changed literally 1 setting at a time between each long ass reboot until that one setting caused it to drop to 1.212v, was happy because the setting isn't so imported.
I should have guessed it in F4h because it was a new setting in that bios which wasn't in F4f! The new setting was the flaw.


----------



## ljmadness

Athyra said:


> WELL I've got a gift for you!
> I found the culprit!
> It's the new setting you introduced in F4h (on aorus pro) that caused the ddr voltage bug!
> I've got it working now in F4i.
> 
> Chipset SATA Port Enable = Disable -> DDR at 1.212V when cpu frequency multiplier is set to anything but auto
> Chipset SATA Port Enable = Enable -> DDR voltage behaving properly, unaffected by any other setting
> 
> I figured it out when I loaded the defaults, applied xmp, saw DDR 1.35, applied x42 multiplier, rebooted, still 1.35V on DDR! Assumed it was fixed, then I did all my bios settings as I like and it went to 1.212v, scratched my head, reloaded defaults, applied multiplier with successful 1.35ddr, changed literally 1 setting at a time between each long ass reboot until that one setting caused it to drop to 1.212v, was happy because the setting isn't so imported.
> I should have guessed it in F4h because it was a new setting in that bios which wasn't in F4f! The new setting was the flaw.



You are a freaking hero! I will check and report back whether it works on Master or not. Thanks @Athyra!


----------



## pschorr1123

Raisin_334 said:


> Does it help it boot if you unplug the second monitor? I initially had problems with my Vive HMD plugged in. It sorted itself out after a few boots and I can leave it plugged in now.


I had no issue getting into the bios my issue using F5k was that it wouldn't post after being powered off all night. Kept getting stuck just B4 splash screen with 64 on LED.

I used the Flashback to roll back to F5J.

This F5K was the 1st time since launch that I've had any problems booting

I'm confident AMD will get all of the kinks worked out. Back when 1700 launched I was extremely lucky as I could run my RAM @ 2666 when I built the system 2 weeks after initial launch and @ 2933 shortly after that.

I honestly wasn't expecting any improvement with the memory controller on 3000 series as leaks said that the firmware was identical or something to that effect. My 3600 cl16 kit worked 1st try by just loading XMP


----------



## PatrickE

I would like to add an issue with AORUS Elite. After PC wakes up from sleep, fan header 1 and 2 aren't active, unless I go into Smart Fan 5 and manually select "full speed." I am on BIOS f4j, but I had this problem with f4g as well. No custom fan curves.


----------



## Nighthog

Athyra said:


> WELL I've got a gift for you!
> I found the culprit!
> It's the new setting you introduced in F4h (on aorus pro) that caused the ddr voltage bug!
> I've got it working now in F4i.
> 
> Chipset SATA Port Enable = Disable -> DDR at 1.212V when cpu frequency multiplier is set to anything but auto
> Chipset SATA Port Enable = Enable -> DDR voltage behaving properly, unaffected by any other setting
> 
> I figured it out when I loaded the defaults, applied xmp, saw DDR 1.35, applied x42 multiplier, rebooted, still 1.35V on DDR! Assumed it was fixed, then I did all my bios settings as I like and it went to 1.212v, scratched my head, reloaded defaults, applied multiplier with successful 1.35ddr, changed literally 1 setting at a time between each long ass reboot until that one setting caused it to drop to 1.212v, was happy because the setting isn't so imported.
> I should have guessed it in F4h because it was a new setting in that bios which wasn't in F4f! The new setting was the flaw.


I can confirm this bug and reproduce it on the X570 Aorus Xtreme F3i BIOS.
Good job figuring out what was causing it.


----------



## ljmadness

Athyra said:


> WELL I've got a gift for you!
> I found the culprit!
> It's the new setting you introduced in F4h (on aorus pro) that caused the ddr voltage bug!
> I've got it working now in F4i.
> 
> Chipset SATA Port Enable = Disable -> DDR at 1.212V when cpu frequency multiplier is set to anything but auto
> Chipset SATA Port Enable = Enable -> DDR voltage behaving properly, unaffected by any other setting
> 
> I figured it out when I loaded the defaults, applied xmp, saw DDR 1.35, applied x42 multiplier, rebooted, still 1.35V on DDR! Assumed it was fixed, then I did all my bios settings as I like and it went to 1.212v, scratched my head, reloaded defaults, applied multiplier with successful 1.35ddr, changed literally 1 setting at a time between each long ass reboot until that one setting caused it to drop to 1.212v, was happy because the setting isn't so imported.
> I should have guessed it in F4h because it was a new setting in that bios which wasn't in F4f! The new setting was the flaw.





ljmadness said:


> You are a freaking hero! I will check and report back whether it works on Master or not. Thanks @*Athyra* !



*@GBT-MatthewH @Athyra *unfortunately issue is still not fixed on F5K for master, I can see the Chipset SATA Port Enable setting in the BIOS, but changing that parameter did not make a difference for me when I manually set the multiplier. It is still stuck at 1.224 as soon as I change my multiplier to 38x.


*
*


----------



## X570Master-Uzer

Can anyone post the best procedure for flashing X570 Master BIOS? If it is by way of an USB thumb drive, does the drive have to be formatted to fat 32? Also can you turn off your machine and then use the BIOS USB port without issue (or is that only for flashing bare board?). Guidance in this area would be most appreciated, Thanks.


----------



## Athyra

ljmadness said:


> *@GBT-MatthewH @Athyra *unfortunately issue is still not fixed on F5K for master, I can see the Chipset SATA Port Enable setting in the BIOS, but changing that parameter did not make a difference for me when I manually set the multiplier. It is still stuck at 1.224 as soon as I change my multiplier to 38x.
> 
> 
> *
> *


was there another new bios option added to the Master in the first version that has this bug?
in the case of the Pro, only this Sata option was new, if another option was added to yours perhaps that's worth trying

or you could do like i did:
load defaults, only set ddr voltage to 1.3, cpu voltage to 1.325, and cpu mult to x38 or whatever
reboot into bios, see if memory is at 1.3, if it is, then change one setting at a time until you identify the culprit in the case of your bios
but if that's all it took to bring it to 1.22 then i'm out of ideas =/


----------



## dmsosno

Hello,

I'm trying to input SOC Voltage value from the DRAM Calculator in bios using x570 Aorus Pro Wifi. On the Tweaker tab there is no option for SOC Voltage. Is VCORE SOC the same thing?


----------



## Heuchler

dmsosno said:


> Hello,
> 
> I'm trying to input SOC Voltage value from the DRAM Calculator in bios using x570 Aorus Pro Wifi. On the Tweaker tab there is no option for SOC Voltage. Is VCORE SOC the same thing?


SoC Voltage along CDDF and CDDP should be under Settings -> AMD Overclocking

You can easily add them to your Favorites with Insert key


----------



## dmsosno

Heuchler said:


> SoC Voltage along CDDF and CDDP should be under Settings -> AMD Overclocking
> 
> You can easily add them to your Favorites with Insert key


Thanks, it is confusing where exactly I am supposed to overclock the ram. Under Settings -> AMD Overclocking, or under Tweaker -> Advanced Memory Settings?


Also, is anyone using x570 Aorus Pro Wifi with a Dark Rock PRO 4? I'm wondering if it will fit without bumping into the backplate heatsink (the one saying team up fight on).


----------



## Hsmz

Hi everyone !

I have an Aorus Master (F5K bios), 4x8 gb of F4-3600C15D and a 3900x.

The only possibility for me to have a stable system is to load default config on the motherboard and set a ram frequency (3600mhz maximum, otherwise it wont boot). Of course, it performs badly.
DOCP boots but crashes very fast during ram tests. So I have been trying to tweak (even slightly) my ram to have a stable system and decent performance, but It just won't work.

I noticed a bug that certainly prevented me from achieving stability. No matter what value I put on the RttPark (for exemple RZQ/5 in bios), it was displaying RZQ/1 in ryzen master. Except when it was disabled. You will see what I mean on the picture.
Is this a Ryzen Master reading issue ? I've tried many versions of the software but it solved nothing.
I've also tried replicating this bug on the F3 bios and had the same issue. Reflashing the 2 bios did nothing as well. It's driving me crazy.
@GBT-MatthewH, have you heard of this problem before ?

Thank you !


----------



## Heuchler

i haven't experienced any issue with F5j, F5g and F4 on the X70 Master. New version of Ryzen Master was released a couple of days ago (v2.0.1.1233) - https://www.amd.com/en/technologies/ryzen-master

You might want to check that your aren't double setting values in BIOS. The Master has two locations in the BIOS for Termination Block (if one is left on auto while the other is manual adjusted it should be fine).
Tweaker and CAD Bus Configuration has RTT_Park input fields 



D.O.C.P. is a ASUS feature on AMD platform for dealing with intel's eXtreme Memory Profiles [XMP]. AMD had their on AMP standard as an extension to the standard JEDEC SPD


----------



## Heuchler

X570Master-Uzer said:


> Can anyone post the best procedure for flashing X570 Master BIOS? If it is by way of an USB thumb drive, does the drive have to be formatted to fat 32? Also can you turn off your machine and then use the BIOS USB port without issue (or is that only for flashing bare board?). Guidance in this area would be most appreciated, Thanks.



USB flash drive formatted in FAT32 (uncompressed BIOS file on drive).
on boot or in BIOS push F8 to launch Q-Flash [Save or Update]

X570 Master has a dual BIOS and they use checksum to detect bad bits. Very safe method.


----------



## X570Master-Uzer

Heuchler said:


> USB flash drive formatted in FAT32 (uncompressed BIOS file on drive).
> on boot or in BIOS push F8 to launch Q-Flash [Save or Update]
> 
> X570 Master has a dual BIOS and they use checksum to detect bad bits. Very safe method.


 @Heuchler Thank You :cheers: Is there any limit on how many GB the USB thumb drive can be? Also do you have to rename the BIOS file to GIAGBYTE.BIN all in caps?


----------



## Heuchler

X570Master-Uzer said:


> @Heuchler Thank You :cheers: Is there any limit on how many GB the USB thumb drive can be? Also do you have to rename the BIOS file to GIAGBYTE.BIN all in caps?


i wouldn't rename the BIOS files. version number is part of the name so it is easier to figure out which BIOS you are trying.


I think FAT32 has a max cap of a little under 4GB (larger capacity drives should format down to the addressing maximum). I didn't try exFAT support nor UFI Hard Drive and SSD partitions (might be supported as well but I didn't try).



Q-Flash User Guide
http://download.gigabyte.eu/FileList/Manual/mb_manual_x470-features.pdf

Using Q-Flash Plus

A. Before You Begin
1. From GIGABYTE's website, download the latest compressed BIOS update file that matches your motherboard
model.
2. Uncompress the downloaded BIOS file, save it to your USB flash drive, and rename it to GIGABYTE.bin.
Note: The USB flash drive must use the FAT32/16 file system and it must be a USB 2.0 flash drive.
3. Insert the USB flash drive into the white USB port on the back panel.
B. Using Q-Flash Plus
If both the main and backup BIOS fail during system boot, wait for 15-20 seconds, the system will automatically
search and match the BIOS file in the USB flash drive on the white USB port. The FBIOS_LED will flash when
the BIOS matching and flashing activities start.
Wait for 2-3 minutes and the FBIOS_LED will stop flashing when the main BIOS flashing is complete.


----------



## Hsmz

Heuchler said:


> i haven't experienced any issue with F5j, F5g and F4 on the X70 Master. New version of Ryzen Master was released a couple of days ago (v2.0.1.1233) - https://www.amd.com/en/technologies/ryzen-master
> 
> You might want to check that your aren't double setting values in BIOS. The Master has two locations in the BIOS for Termination Block (if one is left on auto while the other is manual adjusted it should be fine).
> Tweaker and CAD Bus Configuration has RTT_Park input fields
> 
> 
> 
> D.O.C.P. is a ASUS feature on AMD platform for dealing with intel's eXtreme Memory Profiles [XMP]. AMD had their on AMP standard as an extension to the standard JEDEC SPD


Thank you very much for your answer !

I tried what you told me after loading default settings and clear CMOS but It did not change anything... Ryzen Master was already up to date and so were the chipset drivers. RttPark really seems to be stuck at RZQ/1 on my mobo, I don't know why. Even when it's the only thing that I change in the bios.
I know It doesn't mean much but the docp profile also boots with RttPark at RZQ/1. At this point, I have pretty much tried everything. Either it's my mobo or a bios issue.


----------



## Delta9k

@Spectre73



Spectre73 said:


> Looks very good. Can you post your voltage settings for vddg etc? Would like to know what were the important setings to get 1900 IF stable.


Only voltage I manually touched was the dram set to 1.35v.
No other adjustments other than setting primary timings - all other settings left at auto, including SOC, vddg etc. The attached RM screenie shows run-time values. 

Different ram kits and CPUs (infinity fabric silicon lottery) your mileage may vary... But from seeing what others are doing it should be reasonably doable - Check out Buildzoid's recent tubes on the subject - good info.

Mem kit: GSkill F4-4000C19D-32GTZKK (19-19-19-39 b-Die) This may be cheating as it's almost a given that I can "down-clock" no worries. I will try it later on some other kits where I actually have to clock up to 3800.

In Tweaker Tab:
Enabled XMP profile
Set multiplier to 38.00 (3800)
Set Dram voltage 1.35v
> Advanced memory settings
Set Primary timings 16-16-16-16-36
In Settings Tab:
> AMD Overclocking accept warning
>>DDR and Infinity Fabric Frequency/Timings
>>>Infinity Fabric Frequency and Dividers set 1900 
F10 save and reset -


----------



## Ren34

Anyone else having issues with memory timings actually applying? I'm using an Elite on F4j and nothing but the memory multiplier seems to stick.


----------



## X570Master-Uzer

How do I forced X570 Master to flash the BIOS w/ a USB stick in the USB BIOS port . when I turn it on it does not even try to do any kind of flash and I can't POST and the debug code is 07 or D7. I am still on the default BIOS F4, but at least it wold POST before, albeit took 20 sec to 2 mins to start POST, now it won't POST at all.


----------



## BackwoodsNC

Seems F5I fixed my super high idle voltage at stock.

Thanks for all the hard work @GBT-MatthewH One of the reasons why I went Gigabyte for this board and my past three boards, you guys are on top of the bios game. Plus I wouldn't buy anything asus ever again.


----------



## Disassociative

Hi guys, first time using a Gigabyte board - got an X570 Master today to replace my Asus C6H and so far so good just two questions:

1. Is there no DRAM boot voltage on these boards (on the C6H you could specify a voltage for the DRAM to boot at which could sometimes help get timings to stick then it would go back to the normal DRAM voltage you set after it POSTs)
2. Sort of related - I goofed my DRAM timings yesterday so it wouldn't boot. It tried a few times then gave up and reset everything back to stock saying my CMOS was cleared. Is that normal behavior for a failed boot? The Asus board would say that the BIOS booted into safe mode with all stock settings but your previous settings would still be present so you could try and undo what you did wrong.


----------



## HalongPort

Still can't decide between Aorus Pro and Master and the equivalent motherboards by MSI (Ace, Creation) for my 3800X.
Do they both share the same BIOS with the same settings, especially RAM settings?
Is someone using the thermal sensors?
I like the fast BIOS updates and the open communication by Gigabyte, but I also really like the better chipset fan solution by MSI and the PS/2 port for keyboards (bigger fan, better position below GPU/first PCIe slot). Furthermore you can sell the stupid AIO for 60-80$ to drive the price down.

For RAM I'm aming to OC and fine tune an E-Die or B-Die 32 GB kit to 3600 MHz (maybe a little more) and tight subtimings.


----------



## Nopileus

Disassociative said:


> 2. Sort of related - I goofed my DRAM timings yesterday so it wouldn't boot. It tried a few times then gave up and reset everything back to stock saying my CMOS was cleared. Is that normal behavior for a failed boot? The Asus board would say that the BIOS booted into safe mode with all stock settings but your previous settings would still be present so you could try and undo what you did wrong.


That's normal, make sure to save your settings into profiles, you can have them on USB storage as well if you run out of slots. However profiles will only work on the same BIOS version you made them on.


----------



## X570Master-Uzer

Ok, I can answer my own question from above. Through trial & error, I figured out: to Q-flash on X570 Master, plug in your USB stick w/ BIOS file on it formatted to Fat32 and your BIOS file renamed to GIGABYTE.BIN (must be all in caps). turn the power switch on the PSU (if it isn't on already). Hear's where I was tripping up, Do NOT turn on the PC front power switch. Press the Q-Flash button on the rear I/O panel. Now let it do it's thing for several minutes, as you see the light in the rear panel Q-flash button flashing, you will also notice that the LED error code display has rest to zero-zero. After several minutes the machine will come back up & show a progress bar as it flashes the back up BIOS. I updated to BIOS F5l and it has seemed to cured my terrible cold boot problems.


----------



## Disassociative

Nopileus said:


> That's normal, make sure to save your settings into profiles, you can have them on USB storage as well if you run out of slots. However profiles will only work on the same BIOS version you made them on.


Ok no worries, thanks for clarifying. Like I said I've been happy with this board so far there's just a few things that work differently so I need to get used to it haha. So do those profiles survive a "cmos reset" from a failed boot?


----------



## X570Master-Uzer

I now have another question, on X570 Master do you have to set in the BIOS, your M.2 boot drive to PCI-e and not SATA or does it set that by itself. If so how do you do set it, because my M.2 boot drive (a PCI-e 4.0 device) is listed as running on a SATA port in the BIOS. (this is the first machine I have built that has M.2 and I am not familiar w/ the settings.) EDIT: Actually that was my 2nd SSD (a SATA device) listed w/ the other SATA devices and not my M.2 boot drive. But I am still wanting to know if the M.2 ports on X570 master auto default to PCI-e?


----------



## WinstonCooper

*Aorus Master X570 Crashing when PCI4.0 enabled with Radeon 5700XT*

GBT-Mathew,

Just curious if you are reading the reports about having PCIE 4.0 enabled in BIOS is locking up the Windows Login screen/boot process for those of us using PCIE4.0 SSDs and or Radeon 5700XT on X570 Chipsets - Mine is a Master with a 3900x Ryzen..

As this and other threads/sites are pointing out - the system crashes either during boot (loading Windows) or at the Windows "Enter your password" screen - it is likely Graphics drivers but I wanted to post it here as well. This has been a persistent issue since the f4 BIOS days - I am on f5k now.. It has also occured with multiple GPU drivers (Im on the latest Radeon driver package today).. Interesting enough - the suggestions to *FORCE PCIE 3.0 in BIOS fixes the issue*........ *Leaving the BIOS to Auto or forcing PCIE4.0 causes the issue.*

This might not be the easiest problem to reconcile or recreate because it would require a PCIE4.0 GPU. And it does not lockup every time - but it is happening ONLY when PCIE 4.0 is enabled. I am not using any overclocks on the card or the system. If you would like I can provide more details if you are unable to create the problem. I hate to just chock it up to "Graphics drivers" because the board is supplying the PCIE 4.0 function... Any ideas?


----------



## Nopileus

Disassociative said:


> Ok no worries, thanks for clarifying. Like I said I've been happy with this board so far there's just a few things that work differently so I need to get used to it haha. So do those profiles survive a "cmos reset" from a failed boot?


They survive the failed POST but i have not checked if they survive a proper cmos reset/pulling the battery, most likely not.

The Asus boards definitely handle failed POST a bit more elegantly but i've had very little drama getting my 32gb Micron E-Die kit to 3600 CL16 anways, rather easy to work with.


----------



## Disassociative

Nopileus said:


> They survive the failed POST but i have not checked if they survive a proper cmos reset/pulling the battery, most likely not.
> 
> The Asus boards definitely handle failed POST a bit more elegantly but i've had very little drama getting my 32gb Micron E-Die kit to 3600 CL16 anways, rather easy to work with.


The dual BIOS is a bit weird to me too. Like I had a failed POST to the point where it couldn't even retry so I hard to do a hard shut down and when it booted next it was running a different BIOS version


----------



## Delta9k

WinstonCooper said:


> Just curious if you are reading the reports about having PCIE 4.0 enabled in BIOS is locking up the Windows Login screen/boot process for those of us using PCIE4.0 SSDs and or Radeon 5700XT on X570 Chipsets - Mine is a Master with a 3900x Ryzen..


I am running a 5700XT with the x570 Master - I have PCIE - set to Auto. GPU-Z reporting that the card is pcie 4 x16. I have not yet added my gen 4 nvme to the system since my bench OS/utils are on a gen 3 nvme so, I can't yet report on that aspect. I can say that I have had no lockups getting into Windows - I do experience random booting into a black screen most usually after switching off the PSU - even with the F5l bios. I am starting to suspect that it is centered around GPU or something with PCIE 4.0 enabled but I have done no real testing down that path or, even swapped GPU's yet. My 5700XT is still on 19.7.3 I have not updated to the .5 yet. I have had no issues with the card (that I am aware of) no crashes etc. so... I am not planning on updating it it until I get ready to tweak on the card. My current focus is CPU/RAM. It's better for me anyway to keep things consistent as possible and triage one area at a time individually. Have you tried setting the pcie 16x slot to gen3 to see if the login lock up behavior changes? Seems like that is what a lot of cats over on the AMD proper, forum are doing and having some success.


----------



## Nopileus

Disassociative said:


> The dual BIOS is a bit weird to me too. Like I had a failed POST to the point where it couldn't even retry so I hard to do a hard shut down and when it booted next it was running a different BIOS version


I have the Elite so there is no dual BIOS to worry about.

However i believe on the Master there are physical switches on the board to disable the automatic BIOS switching and to select which BIOS is active, that might help you with that annoyance.


----------



## Heuchler

I put together are Memory overclocking guide (should apply to all X570 AORUS boards).
https://www.overclock.net/forum/28071804-post2.html


----------



## MacAdder

Talking about Gigabyte Dual Bios. If you have the board set to single bios 1 and it becomes corrupt and won't boot. I know that you can just switch to the second bios and boot from that ... great. OK so now how do you copy the bios on the second one to the first one. Let's say that you don't have the flashback utility like on the AX370 motherboard. Is it just a matter of flicking the switch on to the bad bios after you have booted into the good bios and then run q flash and update?


----------



## Disassociative

Another thing i noticed is task manager doesn't report the memory speed. Is that normal too?


----------



## Athyra

Disassociative said:


> Another thing i noticed is task manager doesn't report the memory speed. Is that normal too?


it's not normal in that it does display on other cpus and chipsets, but it has been like that since the first bios versions of x570


----------



## Disassociative

Athyra said:


> it's not normal in that it does display on other cpus and chipsets, but it has been like that since the first bios versions of x570


Maybe it's an AGESA thing - I do remember when I was messing with beta BIOS versions on my C6H before I gave up on it that it might have been missing then too.


----------



## skylarr

Just a question, my asus 2080 ti strix with csm disabled or well enabled will splash/load windows in a low resolution (Waiting for dp cable atm) does anyone else have that 'issue' with their gigabyte bios?

Thanks


----------



## suarsg

skylarr said:


> Just a question, my asus 2080 ti strix with csm disabled or well enabled will splash/load windows in a low resolution (Waiting for dp cable atm) does anyone else have that 'issue' with their gigabyte bios?
> 
> Thanks



I have a Strix 1080Ti connected via DP and the same issue. Regardless if CSM is on or off, the res is always low. I already updated to the latest DP-firmware on the GPU, so I don't know what it is.


----------



## mickeykool

Heuchler said:


> I put together are Memory overclocking guide (should apply to all X570 AORUS boards).
> https://www.overclock.net/forum/28071804-post2.html


Thank you, 
+Rep


----------



## bigcid10

@gbt-Mathew

Just checking in 
Have you been able to recreate that losing the M.2 drive on reboot issue 
with the ultra board?
Thank you


----------



## Martin778

I really do not understand it, every time I set PBO to enabled or advanced I lose performance and quite a lot, both GB and MSI show the exact same behavior. Everything Auto / PBO OFF I get 199pts single core in Cinebench R15, with PBO enabled it drops to 188pts and only ~3900MHz in games.


----------



## Ren34

I'm on an x570 Elite and I'm running into some issues with the memory timings section. I can't change some of the values. They seem to be in hex code? Anyone else have this issue? I'm running the latest F4j bios.


----------



## leongws

X570 pro wifi with bios version F4j still having cold boot issue with xmp enabled at auto @3200MHz. Basically same as past version. Need to clear cmos to reset due to black screen and cpu and dram debug led keeps toggling between itself over and over again. 

No issue with cold boot if xmp disable. So cold boot issue still persist for me with latest bios version. For now I will still disable xmp profile in order to boot normally abit with a slower ram frequency of 2133MHz


----------



## Lancerz

Lancerz said:


> I just noticed that I can't boot into my bios this morning. It just freezes at the boot up screen when I hit the delete key. The pc boots into windows perfectly fine, and everything works as it should. I know I don't have fast boot on, and I tried getting in by holding the shift key while restarting but it still freezes at the auros logo. I have the x570 auros elite, and yesterday I did change the the stock cooler out for a dark rock slim but I'm not sure if the issue was there before then because I only entered the bios once when I built it last week. I see they released a new bios update today for the board, so I was able to update the bios though the bios update tool in the gigabyte app center. I'm still not able to enter the bios, still freezes at the auros screen if I hit the delete key. Now I really need to get into the bios because the update reset the xmp profile lol.


Well I have figured out the issue with not being able to get into the bios, although I did find a workaround. It seems that if I plug my monitor into the first display port on the video card, it freezes when I hit the delete key to enter the bios. When it is plugged into the second or third display port I can enter the bios normally with no freezing or anything.


----------



## Martin778

It has something to do with UEFI I think.


----------



## magnafides

Ren34 said:


> I'm on an x570 Elite and I'm running into some issues with the memory timings section. I can't change some of the values. They seem to be in hex code? Anyone else have this issue? I'm running the latest F4j bios.


Yup, the section under AMD overclocking appears to be bugged right now. You can use the UI under "Advanced Memory Timings" (or something like that) from the Tweaker section, that should work fine.


----------



## pschorr1123

Anyone have any idea what CPPC Preferred Cores option is in the bios? Its either under AMD/CBS or AMD Advanced Overclocking Does this need to be on for the "core pinning" to work?

also noted in the F5K bios a new option called ACS enable existed under the AMD/ CBS just below the XFR setting. The string test said for ACS to work AES must be set or something along those lines.


----------



## dmsosno

My RX590 is running at PCIE 3.0 x8 instead of x16, as reported by both Radeon settings and GPUZ. I don't know what can I do to change this?

I have m.2 SATA ssd in M2A_socket and a regular SATA 2.5" connected to chipset.
No souncard or anything that utilizes PCIE lanes.

The board is x570 Aorus Pro Wifi. F4i bios and latest chipset drivers.


----------



## cnx

Disassociative said:


> Another thing i noticed is task manager doesn't report the memory speed. Is that normal too?



I've noticed the same.


----------



## X570Master-Uzer

I have X570 Master & I have my PCI-E set to auto in the BIOS. I have Sapphire Radeon and in GPU-Z it says @ 1.1 but if the run the render test (the question mark button) it instantly switches to 3.0 for the vid card. after stopping the render test it goes back to 1.1, maybe it is a dynamic power saver ?


----------



## dmsosno

X570Master-Uzer said:


> I have X570 Master & I have my PCI-E set to auto in the BIOS. I have Sapphire Radeon and in GPU-Z it says @ 1.1 but if the run the render test (the question mark button) it instantly switches to 3.0 for the vid card. after stopping the render test it goes back to 1.1, maybe it is a dynamic power saver ?


Same for me. It's showing 1.1 but when running a benchmark it switches to 3. Still x8 though. Can't get it to work at x16.


----------



## kingwaffle

I have the X570 Ultra running F4h. After upgrading I appear to have lost my wireless card. Nothing in device manager.

Anyone else have that issue? 

I'll probably give F4i a whirl a little bit later. Really tired of resetting my fan settings with the slow interface.

Edit: Updated to F4i, same issue.


----------



## Delta9k

@WinstonCooper



WinstonCooper said:


> GBT-Mathew,
> 
> Just curious if you are reading the reports about having PCIE 4.0 enabled in BIOS is locking up the Windows Login screen/boot process for those of us using PCIE4.0 SSDs and or Radeon 5700XT on X570 Chipsets - Mine is a Master with a 3900x Ryzen..
> 
> As this and other threads/sites are pointing out - the system crashes either during boot (loading Windows) or at the Windows "Enter your password" screen - it is likely Graphics drivers but I wanted to post it here as well. This has been a persistent issue since the f4 BIOS days - I am on f5k now.. It has also occured with multiple GPU drivers (Im on the latest Radeon driver package today).. Interesting enough - the suggestions to *FORCE PCIE 3.0 in BIOS fixes the issue*........ *Leaving the BIOS to Auto or forcing PCIE4.0 causes the issue.*
> 
> This might not be the easiest problem to reconcile or recreate because it would require a PCIE4.0 GPU. And it does not lockup every time - but it is happening ONLY when PCIE 4.0 is enabled. I am not using any overclocks on the card or the system. If you would like I can provide more details if you are unable to create the problem. I hate to just chock it up to "Graphics drivers" because the board is supplying the PCIE 4.0 function... Any ideas?


I did not fully grasp what you were getting at when I originally replied - but after visiting the Gigabyte forum and reading through I get it. I will test this shortly as I appear to be experiencing the same with my x570 Master paired with a RX 5700-XT. I have noted it in passing inside several of my posts here and was under the assumption that it was related to the PSU power off/on clearing the bios etc - yet my bios never was reset and all settings persisted, I just booted to black screen and would have to do a series or resets/restarts to get a display. As soon as I finish with my Karhu ram stability test in progress. I will check out enabling PCIE Gen 3 for the PCIEX16 slot to see how that goes. I am still getting intermittent boot to black screens even on F5l so, if they stop it would appear that is point of validation. I'm also curious to see if force setting PCIE gen3 will affect the M2A_socket. I honestly don't care about the 5700XT running gen 4 as it can't even saturate gen 3 - so there would be no performance lost there with this card. But my shiny new gen 4 nvme being gimped would be a major bummer.

Let you know what pans out. - Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## Delta9k

@Spectre73


Spectre73 said:


> Looks very good. Can you post your voltage settings for vddg etc? Would like to know what were the important setings to get 1900 IF stable.


Hey - thanks for making me revisit my mem settings I posted earlier and you asked about. I was stable in benchmarks and some quick n dirty tests but using Karhu I failed at 300% and started getting errors. So, I re-evaluated the situation, made changes - I am 2.5 hours into a Karhu ram stability test now so, not comfortable calling it stable yet but, I attached a screenie of what I plugged in. I'll stop my ram test once I hit @ 6000% coverage. I'm at just over 4000% now no errors (now that I said that ... ) When I complete I'll grab you some snaps from Ryzen Master to see the run-time settings as Ryzen timing checker is not valid for Zen 2, AFAIK. 

For now though use the screenie for reference. Where there was a choice I used recommenced values.


----------



## kingwaffle

Reverted the BIOS on my Ultra back to F4f, onboard wireless card still missing.

I suspect the thing up and died.


----------



## RedRumy3

kingwaffle said:


> I have the X570 Ultra running F4h. After upgrading I appear to have lost my wireless card. Nothing in device manager.
> 
> Anyone else have that issue?
> 
> I'll probably give F4i a whirl a little bit later. Really tired of resetting my fan settings with the slow interface.
> 
> Edit: Updated to F4i, same issue.


Same thing for me, mine is also missing since bios flash. Same motherboard too.


----------



## kingwaffle

RedRumy3 said:


> Same thing for me, mine is also missing since bios flash. Same motherboard too.


That's re-assuring. Hopefully a BIOS update can resurrect it. 

Interestingly, a flash back to the F4f doesn't bring it back so don't waste your time with that.


----------



## Diablo85

GBT-MatthewH said:


> Memory controller is on the CPU, so either board issue or CPU issue (including mounting). Can try remounting CPU and/or testing the board outside the case.


Remounting the CPU wound up working. Weird af issue that I didn't even think was a possibility. Thanks!


----------



## bigcid10

kingwaffle said:


> Reverted the BIOS on my Ultra back to F4f, onboard wireless card still missing.
> 
> I suspect the thing up and died.


I flashed F4i on my ultra and I still have my onboard wireless card


----------



## Delta9k

Update - memory is stable using the settings as shown in previous post.
I've attached Ryzen Master screenie showing run-time values.

4 hour, 6000+ % coverage via Karhu Ram test
Geek bench score went up 100 points
Copy performance increased and latency decreased @ 3ns
Definitely worth working on those sub-timings


----------



## Spectre73

Delta9k said:


> Update - memory is stable using the settings as shown in previous post.
> I've attached Ryzen Master screenie showing run-time values.
> 
> 4 hour, 6000+ % coverage via Karhu Ram test
> Geek bench score went up 100 points
> Copy performance increased and latency decreased @ 3ns
> Definitely worth working on those sub-timings


Congratz on these values. I will get my x570 Master and the 3700x monday or tuesday, depending on DHL. Since I also use 2x16 B-dies (3200CL14) I was curious what does and does not work, so I asked. Will see if I can also run IF at 1900. Seems, nearly everyone can do it (also you are using a 3800x, so that should help).
Do you have any special cooling for your RAM? In my experience, 50+ degree is just at the edge of stability and on gen 1 I nearly always get errors, once I surpass this value. Yours seems to be fine oth.
Also, I have seen that you are using the upper limit of vddg according to dram calc (1.075). Was this necessary for IF stability or just the value you choose?


----------



## Disassociative

Martin778 said:


> I really do not understand it, every time I set PBO to enabled or advanced I lose performance and quite a lot, both GB and MSI show the exact same behavior. Everything Auto / PBO OFF I get 199pts single core in Cinebench R15, with PBO enabled it drops to 188pts and only ~3900MHz in games.


Same here. I don't really understand how this is meant to work - it seemed like PBO handled Zen+ better


----------



## RAINFIRE

Heuchler said:


> I put together are Memory overclocking guide (should apply to all X570 AORUS boards).
> https://www.overclock.net/forum/28071804-post2.html


I went through the Memory Overclocking your wrote with Ryzen DRAM Calculator post. There is a point where it becomes unclear and should probably be broke out a little more. Overall it's really the best guide I've found so far, but sections are glossed over, imho.

Main Area that needs cleanup.You explain more in this section, breakout it out further; not all are properly explained:

Tweaker -> set voltages for CPU, CPU_SoC (Ryzen DRAM Calc), VPP1.8, CLD01.2, Promontory_Soc
PLL Voltage= PM_1V8, VPP Voltage = DDRVPP Voltage, CPU Vcore has to be set to NORMAL to use offsets

Should probably state that DRAM Voltage needs set first before VDDP and VDDG. My Aorus Master wouldn't change mV anyway after increasing voltage.

Favorites -> set VDDP voltage [in mV]
Favorites -> set VDDG voltage [in mV]


Clarify as you already state earlier Memory Multiplier should be set to same as CPU. Even below you again tell them to set MCLK, but where do you want them go and what to do. Infinity Fabric is assumed in AMD Overclocking Section?
Set DDR and Infinity Fabric Frequency/Timings

DRAM Timing Configuration 
- set memory clock speed (MCLK)
Infinity Fabric Frequency and Divider
- set Infinity Fabric Frequency (FCLK)

FCLK and MCLK should be the same else latency penalty applies.
Have to set manually if over 1733 MHz


----------



## danielekito

Hi friends, i just joined the Gigabyte club with a Aorus X570 Elite. I have some issues.


I'm running it on the F4i firmware with a Ryzen 3600.


Issue #1: RAM installed are Crucial Ballistix Sport LT BLS2K8G4D30AESBK (2x8GB single rank), they have XMP 2.0 profile at 3000MHz 15-16-16-35-69 v1,35. On BIOS XMP profile is read correctly, but in Windows cpuz and hwinfo read CAS set to 16.


Issue #2: PBO doesn't work, any setting do nothing to performance or frequencies.


Issue #3: CPU never reach 4.2GHz, 4118MHz is the best result on a core.


Issue #4: No SATA hot-swap options available, can't use any sata disk on the fly.


Issue #5: WHEA errors on Windows on boot and during normal usage. I have a EVGA RTX 2070 Ultra. Even locking PCI-Ex1 to 3.0 didn't solve that. No crashes anyway.



Issue #6: Veeery long post before Aorus logo shows up.


Hope this will be helpful for future firmware troubleshootings.


----------



## Cata79

I miss the old school bios, I'm sick of this uefi crap.


----------



## Nopileus

danielekito said:


> Hi friends, i just joined the Gigabyte club with a Aorus X570 Elite. I have some issues.
> I'm running it on the F4i firmware with a Ryzen 3600.
> Issue #1: RAM installed are Crucial Ballistix Sport LT BLS2K8G4D30AESBK (2x8GB single rank), they have XMP 2.0 profile at 3000MHz 15-16-16-35-69 v1,35. On BIOS XMP profile is read correctly, but in Windows cpuz and hwinfo read CAS set to 16.
> Issue #2: PBO doesn't work, any setting do nothing to performance or frequencies.
> Issue #3: CPU never reach 4.2GHz, 4118MHz is the best result on a core.
> Issue #4: No SATA hot-swap options available, can't use any sata disk on the fly.
> Issue #5: WHEA errors on Windows on boot and during normal usage. I have a EVGA RTX 2070 Ultra. Even locking PCI-Ex1 to 3.0 didn't solve that. No crashes anyway.
> Issue #6: Veeery long post before Aorus logo shows up.
> Hope this will be helpful for future firmware troubleshootings.


#1: When GearDownMode is enabled (default) only even CAS latency can be used and uneven numbers will be shifted up by one, try turning off GearDownMode (in memory timings menu).
#2: Enabling PBO with auto OC +200 gives a little improvement on my 3600, but just enabling PBO is in fact a regression over defaults. Others have seen similar behavior, you can blame the AGESA firmware for this.
#3: reaching 4.2 on my 3600 but every CPU is different, and other users especially with higher end CPUs are having the same issue, again blame current AGESA versions.
#5: AGESA 1.0.0.3abb was meant to fix this but apparently did not, however WHEA just means an error has been corrected and it will not cause any crashes or other failures.
#6: Seemingly normal on all Ryzen 3000 CPUs, don't know any more details.

Basically a lot of the weirdness with Ryzen 3000 is down to AMDs firmware and we need to wait for them to sort it out, they shouldn't have relevant performance impact anyway.


----------



## danielekito

Nopileus said:


> #1: When GearDownMode is enabled (default) only even CAS latency can be used and uneven numbers will be shifted up by one, try turning off GearDownMode (in memory timings menu).



This solved my RAM issue, thank you. A weird and hard to see option, without any note.


----------



## RedRumy3

bigcid10 said:


> I flashed F4i on my ultra and I still have my onboard wireless card


Well that's not good. I hope it's a bug somehow and it didn't randomly die.


----------



## Disassociative

How exactly does Q-Flash Plus work on this board? I gave it a try to see if I could figure out how to make it work if I needed it in the future but I couldn't seem to get anything to happen when I pressed that button - computer powered on or off. Also I'm not sure if pressing the clear CMOS button does anything either :/ I eventually gave up and removed my BIOS battery to recover the board from getting stuck on Q-Code 08 earlier today.


----------



## Nopileus

Disassociative said:


> How exactly does Q-Flash Plus work on this board? I gave it a try to see if I could figure out how to make it work if I needed it in the future but I couldn't seem to get anything to happen when I pressed that button - computer powered on or off. Also I'm not sure if pressing the clear CMOS button does anything either :/ I eventually gave up and removed my BIOS battery to recover the board from getting stuck on Q-Code 08 earlier today.


Put BIOS file on fat32 usb stick named "GIGABYTE.bin", plug into correct usb port, power on PSU, do not (!!) turn on the pc, press the q-flash button, wait, wait, wait (it takes a while), eventually it will turn itself off when it's done.


----------



## Nighthog

Nopileus said:


> Put BIOS file on fat32 usb stick named "GIGABYTE.bin", plug into correct usb port, power on PSU, do not (!!) turn on the pc, press the q-flash button, wait, wait, wait (it takes a while), eventually it will turn itself off when it's done.


There have been reports that it must be ALL CAPS "GIGABYTE.BIN" to get it working.


----------



## Nopileus

That's how the file on my usb stick i successfully flashed looks like and what the gigabyte manual said, hence why i put it that way.


----------



## Disassociative

Nopileus said:


> Put BIOS file on fat32 usb stick named "GIGABYTE.bin", plug into correct usb port, power on PSU, do not (!!) turn on the pc, press the q-flash button, wait, wait, wait (it takes a while), eventually it will turn itself off when it's done.


Well I feel like an idiot. I went back and had another look at the manual after reading this and I missed the bit in the manual somehow that says name it GIGABYTE.bin. It does indeed work almost like the Asus equivalent I was just doing it wrong.


----------



## Perfect_Chaos

The QVL lists seem a bit lacking, hardly any 32GB kits tested at 3600mhz? Was looking at getting the Aorus Elite unless i need to get a 16GB kit instead, or 32GB of 3200.


----------



## cbutters

Perfect_Chaos said:


> The QVL lists seem a bit lacking, hardly any 32GB kits tested at 3600mhz? Was looking at getting the Aorus Elite unless i need to get a 16GB kit instead, or 32GB of 3200.



If it helps; I'm running this G.Skill 32GB 3200 C14 kit successfully at 3600 @ CL14:
F4-3200C14Q-32GTZRX


----------



## kultivat3

I've also had the 802.11AX suddenly disappear last week. It wasn't immediately after flashing BIOS, just several days later after I woke it up when it went to sleep after a crash (I have power plan set to not sleep monitor or computer). I had also tried reinstalling Windows and the Wifi drivers to see if it would come back, which it didn't. I can't use the wired connection so having the Wifi work is vital.

I've actually had nothing but problems with this board... when trying to install Windows it will blue screen after the disk format section half the time. When I eventually got Windows installed it would blue screen every 5 hours or so, just idling. Before I installed chipset and graphics drivers it would blue screen anytime I opened a web page in Firefox. I couldn't even update to 1903 (from 1607). I was using the Windows Update Assistant and it would download the entire update (3+GB) and when it hit 100% it would delete the contents of C:\WindowsUpdate and start over downloading from the beginning. Did that 5 times in a row with a couple reboots in between to try and get it to work. Eventually got it to 1903 with all the latest drivers installed and played a few games in Steam. Amazing performance, but letting the thing idle overnight would still cause it to reboot and go to sleep.

So I just RMA'd the board through Newegg a couple days ago. I'm really hoping the replacement won't have so many issues! I can deal with the small stuff that can be fixed through BIOS updates, but I think I just had a REALLY faulty board.

Ryzen 5 3600X
X570 Aorus Ultra
BIOS F4f
Corsair Vengeance 16GB DDR4 3000 XMP Enabled, 1.35v set manually, in Slots A2 and B2
Radeon RX 5700 XT
SATA III SSD


----------



## Athyra

thank you F4i on aorus pro!
for the first time i got memory stable above 3600mhz and with timings lower than xmp! 
it really helps the CB scores
Aida scores:
Spd	3666c16
Rd	57352
Wrt	55205
Cp	58053
Lat	64.7

Unfortunately, BSOD WHEA errors still seem to randomly happen =/ but this is regardless of bios version or memory settings


----------



## RedRumy3

kingwaffle said:


> I have the X570 Ultra running F4h. After upgrading I appear to have lost my wireless card. Nothing in device manager.
> 
> Anyone else have that issue?
> 
> I'll probably give F4i a whirl a little bit later. Really tired of resetting my fan settings with the slow interface.
> 
> Edit: Updated to F4i, same issue.


Idk how but I just got mine working by removing the battery/clearing cmos and then when I went into windows I had an airplane icon on lock screen and when I clicked it I heard an error sound and when I logged into windows device manager showed unknown device and windows grabbed the drivers so idk what happened but it's working now lol.


----------



## Washijin

Hello everyone, X570 Ultra/F4i here, it's impossible for me to successfully set a QVL memory kit (Patriot Viper 4 PV416G340C6K / 16GB 3400 cl16 / A2-B2 slots) at rated frequency. I've tried voltage increase @1.410/20, manual timings setting and manual IF ratio @17. Any suggestion?!


----------



## X570Master-Uzer

removed for error


----------



## X570Master-Uzer

Disassociative said:


> How exactly does Q-Flash Plus work on this board? I gave it a try to see if I could figure out how to make it work if I needed it in the future but I couldn't seem to get anything to happen when I pressed that button - computer powered on or off. Also I'm not sure if pressing the clear CMOS button does anything either :/ I eventually gave up and removed my BIOS battery to recover the board from getting stuck on Q-Code 08 earlier today.


I posted the Q-Flash procedure earlier in this thread (after I figured it out myself) it follows:
Ok, I can answer my own question from above. Through trial & error, I figured out: to Q-flash on X570 Master, plug in your USB stick w/ BIOS file on it formatted to Fat32 and your BIOS file renamed to GIGABYTE.BIN (must be all in caps). turn the power switch on the PSU (if it isn't on already). Hear's where I was tripping up, Do NOT turn on the PC front power switch. Press the Q-Flash button on the rear I/O panel. Now let it do it's thing for several minutes, as you see the light in the rear panel Q-flash button flashing, you will also notice that the LED error code display has rest to zero-zero. After several minutes the machine will come back up & show a progress bar as it flashes the back up BIOS. I updated to BIOS F5l and it has seemed to cured my terrible cold boot problems.


----------



## YpsiNine

Been gaming for a few hours on my new rig, very happy with it so far.

Here's a screenshot of some benchmarks and settings, rig is in signature.
https://i.imgur.com/MZq94NE.jpg

A couple of things with the Master though, seems it's not possible to disable the Wifi module in BIOS? I could swear I read some post about someone doing just that.
Also, it seems the board is lacking a bit in the power delivery configuration, there's basically just LLC and a few other options.
I'm coming from Asus so perhaps they simply just have better options for that.


----------



## Heuchler

Somebody made X570 Aorus Master POST code temperature display program. Would be nice if Gigabyte would make temp display via POST LED an option (after successful POST-ing of course).


----------



## Delta9k

Spectre73 said:


> Congratz on these values. I will get my x570 Master and the 3700x monday or tuesday, depending on DHL. Since I also use 2x16 B-dies (3200CL14) I was curious what does and does not work, so I asked. Will see if I can also run IF at 1900. Seems, nearly everyone can do it (also you are using a 3800x, so that should help).
> Do you have any special cooling for your RAM? In my experience, 50+ degree is just at the edge of stability and on gen 1 I nearly always get errors, once I surpass this value. Yours seems to be fine oth.
> Also, I have seen that you are using the upper limit of vddg according to dram calc (1.075). Was this necessary for IF stability or just the value you choose?


If you are going to use your 3200CL 14 kit at 3200 then leave the IF at 1600 is my thought and just tighten the subtimings. 
If you want to clock that kit higher to say 3600 then you'd for sure want to set the IF to 1800 - and again tighten your subtimings.
In all honesty except for the benchmarks scores etc. I have seen or felt no perceivable differences from running my 3200cl14kit:IF 1600/ 3466cl16 kit :IF 1733 / 3600cl16 kit :IF 1800 and the current one I'm playing with a 4000cl19 kit that I'm down clocking to 3800 IF 1900. And to be quite honest the benchmark scores are not super dramatic differences either. 

No, I am not using any cooling on the RAM - Good call out! This setup is an open test bench with no fans blowing across components other than I have the 280mm radiator/fans sort of angled to where the wash from those fans blows across the board. I did see the dimm temps getting into the 50's C but, that was a 4 hour plus run of a mem stability test pounding on them. Also, and I don't want to start a controversy over it as it is something for each to decide on their own but, if I recall correctly, JDEC spec for DDR4 for 24x7 use is up to 1.5v and @ 80c - now that does not mean that is optimal or there no is chance of decreased life span at those ranges but... 
I also know there are lots of cats out there warning of mem errors and such at 50c+ and you can't do that --- but there were zero errors over 4 plus hours and over 7000% coverage by the time I stopped the test. So at least for that run it was not an issue. Again take into consideration this is a test bench not a "system" and I am only really just tinkering because I get some whack pleasure from it. 

Another good call out on the settings - I just wanted to get some sort of baseline established so, yes I was just going straight off the setting from the calc except the VDDG and VDDP, I actually left those on auto in the bios. Next time around I will plug in the 0.950 and 0.900 and start working backwards on those and on the dram voltage too. Dram volts most assuredly should not need to be that high at all and reducing that alone will put a dent in those dimm therms . 

It takes while with - adjust the settings and running stability tests then re-adjust, re-test that I have not got every thing tuned to "Stable for Daily Driver status" settings. Things like CB R15/20 AIDA64/Firestrike/Geekbench all seem to work and give false confidence ram is stable - but as soon as I fire up prime95 or Karhu - those pesky rams show their true colors... 

The TLDR: Plan on running your 3700X with your 3200cl14 ram at 1:1 with IF 1600. Tighten the timings using dram calc running at your spec'd XMP voltage (probably 1.35v) and be happy! Your perf will be nice and tasty and since you'll be dual rank and taking advantage of some interleaving you might find you are already as good as a 3600cl16 kit 1:1 1800 IF. 

Be sure to post how things are going


----------



## kingwaffle

RedRumy3 said:


> Idk how but I just got mine working by removing the battery/clearing cmos and then when I went into windows I had an airplane icon on lock screen and when I clicked it I heard an error sound and when I logged into windows device manager showed unknown device and windows grabbed the drivers so idk what happened but it's working now lol.


Gave that a whirl tonight... you were 100% right. yanked all of the power and hit the clear CMOS jumper with a screw driver. Wireless appeared on the next boot. Weird. That's gotta be a bug. 

I flashed the following ways:

F4f -> F4h (wireless dies) -> F4i (wireless missing) -> F4f (wireless missing) -> F4i (wireless missing) -> clear CMOS (wireless returns).

Between all of those flashes I definitely loaded optimized defaults and it didn't bring it back. Maybe some of us with weird problems need to be tapping the clear CMOS jumper more often. 

I also noticed that each time I flashed up to F4i, my wired NIC absolutely refused to pull an IP until I rebooted my router. I'm not sold that's a BIOS update issue, but it was definitely odd.


----------



## Heuchler

XMP can set SOC voltage to 1.20v or higher (always check and lower accordingly). XMP (Extreme Memory Profiles) is an Intel extension to the standard JEDEC SPD specifications. AMD had AMP but the industry didn't embrace it.


----------



## Delta9k

YpsiNine said:


> Been gaming for a few hours on my new rig, very happy with it so far.
> 
> Here's a screenshot of some benchmarks and settings, rig is in signature.
> https://i.imgur.com/MZq94NE.jpg
> 
> A couple of things with the Master though, seems it's not possible to disable the Wifi module in BIOS? I could swear I read some post about someone doing just that.
> Also, it seems the board is lacking a bit in the power delivery configuration, there's basically just LLC and a few other options.
> I'm coming from Asus so perhaps they simply just have better options for that.


NICE!

Yep, I have noted some diffs in the bios vs Asus - I have a C7H and there are more "stuffs" in the bios and perhaps some more granular controls. However I have not yet been into it yet with a 3000 series bios so no experience yet with that or applying to a Zen2 CPU. I plan on swapping out the 2700x on that board for a 3900X - if and when I can get my hands on one. For now though I am thoroughly enjoying the x570 master and learning the nuances of Gigabytes bios.


----------



## Delta9k

WinstonCooper said:


> GBT-Mathew,
> 
> Just curious if you are reading the reports about having PCIE 4.0 enabled in BIOS is locking up the Windows Login screen/boot process for those of us using PCIE4.0 SSDs and or Radeon 5700XT on X570 Chipsets - Mine is a Master with a 3900x Ryzen..
> 
> As this and other threads/sites are pointing out - the system crashes either during boot (loading Windows) or at the Windows "Enter your password" screen - it is likely Graphics drivers but I wanted to post it here as well. This has been a persistent issue since the f4 BIOS days - I am on f5k now.. It has also occured with multiple GPU drivers (Im on the latest Radeon driver package today).. Interesting enough - the suggestions to *FORCE PCIE 3.0 in BIOS fixes the issue*........ *Leaving the BIOS to Auto or forcing PCIE4.0 causes the issue.*
> 
> This might not be the easiest problem to reconcile or recreate because it would require a PCIE4.0 GPU. And it does not lockup every time - but it is happening ONLY when PCIE 4.0 is enabled. I am not using any overclocks on the card or the system. If you would like I can provide more details if you are unable to create the problem. I hate to just chock it up to "Graphics drivers" because the board is supplying the PCIE 4.0 function... Any ideas?


x570 Master:F5l
RX5700 XT: Radeon v19.7.3

I can confirm that for myself - forcing the PCIe to Gen 3 solved the intermittent booting to a black screen with debug display <02> and post debug LED for VGA lit solid. Setting back to Auto or Gen 4, the intermittent boot to black screen symptoms return and have to reset or restart several times to get a display. I think its more of an AMD issue w/AGESA or GPU - other users with different vendor boards - reporting similar issue/resolution.

I have not tested or am not smart enough to know without testing is this - Will forcing PCIe to gen 3 affect just the PCIeX16 slot or will M2_A be gimped as well to gen 3? Getting ready to swap in a Gen 4 nvme now to see...


----------



## Gettz8488

I’m really having trouble understanding how to manually overclock on a auros pro. If I set cpu multiplier to 40 and set a voltage it won’t even boot. If I go to the amd overclock manual setting and set 40 and 1200 for the Mv it stays a 4ghz 1.1Vcore not sure what’s happening 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Streetdragon

Delta9k said:


> If you are going to use your 3200CL 14 kit at 3200 then leave the IF at 1600 is my thought and just tighten the subtimings.
> If you want to clock that kit higher to say 3600 then you'd for sure want to set the IF to 1800 - and again tighten your subtimings.
> In all honesty except for the benchmarks scores etc. I have seen or felt no perceivable differences from running my 3200cl14kit:IF 1600/ 3466cl16 kit :IF 1733 / 3600cl16 kit :IF 1800 and the current one I'm playing with a 4000cl19 kit that I'm down clocking to 3800 IF 1900. And to be quite honest the benchmark scores are not super dramatic differences either.
> 
> No, I am not using any cooling on the RAM - Good call out! This setup is an open test bench with no fans blowing across components other than I have the 280mm radiator/fans sort of angled to where the wash from those fans blows across the board. I did see the dimm temps getting into the 50's C but, that was a 4 hour plus run of a mem stability test pounding on them. Also, and I don't want to start a controversy over it as it is something for each to decide on their own but, if I recall correctly, JDEC spec for DDR4 for 24x7 use is up to 1.5v and @ 80c - now that does not mean that is optimal or there no is chance of decreased life span at those ranges but...
> I also know there are lots of cats out there warning of mem errors and such at 50c+ and you can't do that --- but there were zero errors over 4 plus hours and over 7000% coverage by the time I stopped the test. So at least for that run it was not an issue. Again take into consideration this is a test bench not a "system" and I am only really just tinkering because I get some whack pleasure from it.
> 
> Another good call out on the settings - I just wanted to get some sort of baseline established so, yes I was just going straight off the setting from the calc except the VDDG and VDDP, I actually left those on auto in the bios. Next time around I will plug in the 0.950 and 0.900 and start working backwards on those and on the dram voltage too. Dram volts most assuredly should not need to be that high at all and reducing that alone will put a dent in those dimm therms .
> 
> It takes while with - adjust the settings and running stability tests then re-adjust, re-test that I have not got every thing tuned to "Stable for Daily Driver status" settings. Things like CB R15/20 AIDA64/Firestrike/Geekbench all seem to work and give false confidence ram is stable - but as soon as I fire up prime95 or Karhu - those pesky rams show their true colors...
> 
> The TLDR: Plan on running your 3700X with your 3200cl14 ram at 1:1 with IF 1600. Tighten the timings using dram calc running at your spec'd XMP voltage (probably 1.35v) and be happy! Your perf will be nice and tasty and since you'll be dual rank and taking advantage of some interleaving you might find you are already as good as a 3600cl16 kit 1:1 1800 IF.
> 
> Be sure to post how things are going


Gave you your first Rep :thumb:

This and only this.
ATm i sit with 3600/1800 with tighter timings and left everything else on auto/stock. 3600 is XMP so i went with that speed.

I can do 3800/1900 cl14 and tuned subtimings. 
Stresstest stable, benchstable but games will cause a reboot. No voltage will help in my case.

The different while gaming is not visible. Aida Membench only shows minimal differenc.
Not worth the hassle of reboots/errors and dead Bios.(Yes one time i had to reflash it^^)

Like sad, go with 3200/1600 and tune the timings. Easyer and still a nice playtime


----------



## dansi

Yes i plan to go 3600/1800 plus timings.
Anyone tried per ccx oc on gigabyte?


----------



## Athyra

dansi said:


> Yes i plan to go 3600/1800 plus timings.
> Anyone tried per ccx oc on gigabyte?


absolutely, it is fantastic, on my 3900x
at 1.325v i got 4450 4450 4325 4300 stable
at 1.331v i got 4475 4450 4350 4300 stable
at 1.38v i got 4525 4500 4350 4325 stable

and it made a really big difference
what's weird is that at 4525 on first CCX i get higher single core benchmarks than with PBO going up to 4575, because the PBO is not sustained, it just jumps there momentarily, but the 4525 is constant and not just on one core, all 3 cores of the ccx

i made this reddit thread back when i did it
https://www.reddit.com/r/Amd/comments/cefwjg/ty_der8auer_for_per_ccx_oc_recommend_massive/

back them my memory was at 3533, now it is at 3600 with very tight timings, my CB20 is now 7770 with the 1.331v frequency (posted a few pages back on this thread)


----------



## Heuchler

RAINFIRE said:


> I went through the Memory Overclocking your wrote with Ryzen DRAM Calculator post. There is a point where it becomes unclear and should probably be broke out a little more. Overall it's really the best guide I've found so far, but sections are glossed over, imho.
> 
> Main Area that needs cleanup.You explain more in this section, breakout it out further; not all are properly explained:
> 
> Tweaker -> set voltages for CPU, CPU_SoC (Ryzen DRAM Calc), VPP1.8, CLD01.2, Promontory_Soc
> PLL Voltage= PM_1V8, VPP Voltage = DDRVPP Voltage, CPU Vcore has to be set to NORMAL to use offsets
> 
> Should probably state that DRAM Voltage needs set first before VDDP and VDDG. My Aorus Master wouldn't change mV anyway after increasing voltage.
> 
> Favorites -> set VDDP voltage [in mV]
> Favorites -> set VDDG voltage [in mV]
> 
> 
> Clarify as you already state earlier Memory Multiplier should be set to same as CPU. Even below you again tell them to set MCLK, but where do you want them go and what to do. Infinity Fabric is assumed in AMD Overclocking Section?
> Set DDR and Infinity Fabric Frequency/Timings
> 
> DRAM Timing Configuration
> - set memory clock speed (MCLK)
> Infinity Fabric Frequency and Divider
> - set Infinity Fabric Frequency (FCLK)
> 
> FCLK and MCLK should be the same else latency penalty applies.
> Have to set manually if over 1733 MHz


I made a revision to the Memory Overclocking section. I listed the voltages and parameters in the order that I set them. Trying to cLDO VDDG/VDDP voltages before DRAM didn't occur to me. A lot of terminology difference from CPU maker, Motherboard maker and generations.
Infinity Fabric is a subset of HyperTransport (HT) but HT has been associated with Intel's implementation of SMT [Hyper-Threading]. Point is that even within the BIOS some things have different name for the same setting depending on what menu they are in [DDRVtt=DRAM Termination]. 

Having the ability to customize a tab with all my frequently used settings is my favorite part of the new BIOS. That a GUI BIOS actually faster to navigate than a legacy BIOS is very nice.


----------



## dansi

Interesting! Are you able to enter idle voltage with per ccx oc?
One thing intel wins is you can oc as high and still enter idle voltage stages. Adaptive vcore and cstates are great on intel platform. Does x570 work the same?


----------



## Jovabe

I've been following this topic closely hoping there would be any mention of the specific boot loop problems I'm facing.

My system is rock stable once I get in to Windows.

Booting the system however is hit and miss.

When I boot I either succeed to post or it gets stuck with the fans spinning fast and the DRAM led flashing. It'll require me to force shutdown the system and try again.
There are a few possible outcomes then.

1) It gets stuck again with fans spinning fast
2) It gets stuck with fans not spinning fast anymore
3) It posts with main bios (bios could be reset to default values)
4) It posts with backup bios (bios could be reset to default values)

I do not disconnect the PSU in the night. Every boot however is a guessing game what will happen.

I've tried all memory setting variations (default, xmp on/off, voltages and/or timings auto or manual)
I've updated to all bioses that were released. 4 so far.

Motherboard: X570 Aorus Pro
CPU: Ryzen 7 3700X
Try #1 Memory: Crucial Ballistic 3200C16 2x8GB
Try #2 Memory: Corsair 3000C16 2x4GB
PSU: Corsair RMx750
GPU: Asus 970 Strix


----------



## drmrlordx

Hi! I own an x570 Aorus Master, but the thread is so long that I gave up trying to read the entire thing.

@GBT-MatthewH

Are you still reading this thread? I'd like to make a few requests for future UEFI updates. Maybe someone else has requested the same things?

Anyway, please expose the following settings under the Tweaker menu:

VDDG Voltage Control
VDDP Voltage Control
Infinity Fabric Frequency and Dividers

As it stands I have to go elsewhere in the UEFI to find these settings. VDDG and VDDP are essential to using Ryzen Memory Calculator (or really any kind of by-hand memOC). IF freq will be really nice to have exposed on the Tweaker menu for numerous reasons.

Furthermore, I am having problems changing SOC voltage, VDDG, and VDDP inside the UEFI (under Settings). They won't budge, no matter what other voltages I set elsewhere. Changing SoC voltage under the Tweaker menu doesn't work. Changes made in Settings overrides everything else. The only way I can currently set VDDG, VDDP, and vSoC is to change those settings with Ryzen Master and then save them to a profile after rebooting.

edit: I also can't change CPU frequency or CPU clockspeed under the Settings menu. Only under Tweaker. They're stuck to 0, unless I set them in Ryzen Master, and then they're still stuck. 

@Heuchler

You seem to have discussed some of these issues with @RAINFIRE . Is there some particular reason why I can't change VDDG, VDDP, and vSoC under Settings? I set my vDIMM already in the Tweaker menu. Do I have to set it someplace under Settings instead?

If we had more of these settings exposed under Tweaker, we wouldn't have to mess with the Settings menu so much! Also, all the p-state functions are hidden in Settings as well. Why can't that be under Tweaker as well?


----------



## leongws

Jovabe said:


> I've been following this topic closely hoping there would be any mention of the specific boot loop problems I'm facing.
> 
> My system is rock stable once I get in to Windows.
> 
> Booting the system however is hit and miss.
> 
> When I boot I either succeed to post or it gets stuck with the fans spinning fast and the DRAM led flashing. It'll require me to force shutdown the system and try again.
> There are a few possible outcomes then.
> 
> 1) It gets stuck again with fans spinning fast
> 2) It gets stuck with fans not spinning fast anymore
> 3) It posts with main bios (bios could be reset to default values)
> 4) It posts with backup bios (bios could be reset to default values)
> 
> I do not disconnect the PSU in the night. Every boot however is a guessing game what will happen.
> 
> I've tried all memory setting variations (default, xmp on/off, voltages and/or timings auto or manual)
> I've updated to all bioses that were released. 4 so far.
> 
> Motherboard: X570 Aorus Pro
> CPU: Ryzen 7 3700X
> Try #1 Memory: Crucial Ballistic 3200C16 2x8GB
> Try #2 Memory: Corsair 3000C16 2x4GB
> PSU: Corsair RMx750
> GPU: Asus 970 Strix


I had posted before and are using X570 Pro Wifi. I'm still facing this cold boot issue even with latest bios version(F4J) which is suppose to solve it. But for my case i will need to clear cmos everytime if not it keeps on looping with CPU and DRAM debug led toggling. 
Note that i only have this boot issue when i enabled XMP profile(auto set to 3200MHz) and similarly to u, the pc is running rock stable with XMP enabled in windows after clearing of cmos and reconfigure bios.

No issue when booting if i disable XMP profile. However the levy is that my ram will only run at 2133MHz(Auto). I'm using 2x16GB Corsair Vengeance LPX 3200MHz rams. So now i using this PC with XMP disable. Too much hassle to clear cmos everytime.


----------



## Jovabe

leongws said:


> I had posted before and are using X570 Pro Wifi. I'm still facing this cold boot issue even with latest bios version(F4J) which is suppose to solve it. But for my case i will need to clear cmos everytime if not it keeps on looping with CPU and DRAM debug led toggling.
> Note that i only have this boot issue when i enabled XMP profile(auto set to 3200MHz) and similarly to u, the pc is running rock stable with XMP enabled in windows after clearing of cmos and reconfigure bios.
> 
> No issue when booting if i disable XMP profile. However the levy is that my ram will only run at 2133MHz(Auto). I'm using 2x16GB Corsair Vengeance LPX 3200MHz rams. So now i using this PC with XMP disable. Too much hassle to clear cmos everytime.


It would be nice if this issue is at least acknowledged. I don't see it mentioned in the known issues.

However I have the problem as well when leaving XMP off and setting everything manual.

This is also after testing with a second ram kit.

I sent the first ram kit om rma because I thought it was defective and then it got lost / stolen in transit so I lost money and I still haven't got a working PC.


----------



## leongws

Jovabe said:


> It would be nice if this issue is at least acknowledged. I don't see it mentioned in the known issues.
> 
> However I have the problem as well when leaving XMP off and setting everything manual.
> 
> This is also after testing with a second ram kit.
> 
> I sent the first ram kit om rma because I thought it was defective and then it got lost / stolen in transit so I lost money and I still haven't got a working PC.


First page post# 4 of this thread got indicate this issue under "reported issue status". However it has been flagged as fixed although some like u and me are still having this issue. 

U can try clear cmos and leave everything in bios as default and changing only boot priority and maybe smart fan control if u want. Do not enable xmp. It should boot normally from then on but your ram frequency will be low

**install your rams to A2 and B2 slot**


----------



## Jovabe

leongws said:


> First page post# 4 of this thread got indicate this issue under "reported issue status". However it has been flagged as fixed although some like u and me are still having this issue.
> 
> U can try clear cmos and leave everything in bios as default and changing only boot priority and maybe smart fan control if u want. Do not enable xmp. It should boot normally from then on but your ram frequency will be low
> 
> **install your rams to A2 and B2 slot**


I don't believe that is the same issue. If you are referring to the one about bios being reset after power loss that's something that I encountered as well but not the main issue I have.

My system gets stuck booting. I have tried every bios config variation that you could think of with multiple ram kits and psu's. The ram is seated in the recommended slots. Seeing so many other people having the exact same issue on reddit, I have to conclude that it's a motherboard / bios problem.

I need to know if this will be fixed or if I have to return the parts. I'm near the return deadline.


----------



## leongws

Jovabe said:


> I don't believe that is the same issue. If you are referring to the one about bios being reset after power loss that's something that I encountered as well but not the main issue I have.
> 
> My system gets stuck booting. I have tried every bios config variation that you could think of with multiple ram kits and psu's. The ram is seated in the recommended slots. Seeing so many other people having the exact same issue on reddit, I have to conclude that it's a motherboard / bios problem.
> 
> I need to know if this will be fixed or if I have to return the parts. I'm near the return deadline.


My issue should be same with u with the exception that your's also don't boot with XMP disable. 

For mine, i cannot boot at all with monitor screen not on but fans all turning if i turn on pc (after previously shutting down + main power off) with XMP enable before shutting down pc during last use. Only able to boot to bios after clearing cmos. Read that some users automatically manages to boot to bios with message saying 'bios reset ....'after waiting for few minutes. But for u and me, we are both stuck in a loop and the system will not reset the bios itself. 

In fact i got let it run for about 10min and it's still looping till i force shutdown and it corrupted the dual bios till clear cmos also don't work anymore. In the end performed Q-Flash Plus to resurrect the motherboard bios.


----------



## Jovabe

leongws said:


> My issue should be same with u with the exception that your's also don't boot with XMP disable.
> 
> For mine, i cannot boot at all with monitor screen not on but fans all turning if i turn on pc (after previously shutting down + main power off) with XMP enable before shutting down pc during last use. Only able to boot to bios after clearing cmos. Read that some users automatically manages to boot to bios with message saying 'bios reset ....'after waiting for few minutes. But for u and me, we are both stuck in a loop and the system will not reset the bios itself.
> 
> In fact i got let it run for about 10min and it's still looping till i force shutdown and it corrupted the dual bios till clear cmos also don't work anymore. In the end performed Q-Flash Plus to resurrect the motherboard bios.


It would be nice to know if this is a known issue that can be fixed with a bios update or if we have defective motherboards. It's hard to make this distinction as an end user.

So my question remains. Can this be acknowledged or should we RMA our boards.


----------



## leongws

Jovabe said:


> It would be nice to know if this is a known issue that can be fixed with a bios update or if we have defective motherboards. It's hard to make this distinction as an end user.
> 
> So my question remains. Can this be acknowledged or should we RMA our boards.


No idea. I can boot normally IF I DISABLE XMP profile. Since u can't boot even with xmp disable, maybe u can rma it.


----------



## bucdan

Jovabe said:


> I don't believe that is the same issue. If you are referring to the one about bios being reset after power loss that's something that I encountered as well but not the main issue I have.
> 
> My system gets stuck booting. I have tried every bios config variation that you could think of with multiple ram kits and psu's. The ram is seated in the recommended slots. Seeing so many other people having the exact same issue on reddit, I have to conclude that it's a motherboard / bios problem.
> 
> I need to know if this will be fixed or if I have to return the parts. I'm near the return deadline.


Jovabe,

Just RMA it. My girlfriend has the AORUS PRO Wifi, went through 3 different sets of Crucial Ballistix 2x16GB 3200CL16. Board would only boot consistently with 1 random stick in slot A2 non-XMP. Any time I tried to add another stick in any other slot, it doesn't boot, even with non-XMP speeds. Boot light flickered between CPU and RAM over and over again even if I left it for 5 minutes. RMAed it, got a replacement board, booted with slot A2 and B2 filled consistently. I tested all 3 sets of RAM on my AORUS PRO WIFI ITX, all 3 sets worked fine (after it was training the RAM for about 30 seconds), so it was a bad board. Literally did this a week ago.

She's on the bios from early July with AGESA 1.0.03AB. Will likely leave her on it for a few months until all of the kinks work out. It's one thing if I have issues since I know how to troubleshoot it, but right now it's working for her, and I don't want to change that any time soon.


----------



## Nighthog

What I can conclude from issues above is INCOMPATIBLE RAM for you motherboard. You have memory kits that don't work with your systems. If it's unstable you get corruption. Simple as that. 

Either you try manual settings to see what works if they work at all because we can clearly see your running into memory issues. AUTO settings aren't a guarantee to work all the time with all kits that easily. 

I've mostly had luck with my Memory kit that it works right out the gate but I have another kit I need to tune manually to not get issues, it's a bit older but it works when set up right and cooled properly.
It's still early and you can't trust all kits to work without manual settings. 
Remember most kits sold are for INTEL not AMD systems.  So the XMP profile is for Intel not AMD. That is unless you actually bought a AMD certified kit.


----------



## Disassociative

I’ve yet to see any core peak above 4.23ghz on my 3700x with single threaded workloads 
I’m just disappointed because it seemed my 2700x would spike to 4.3/4.35 with lightly threaded stuff pretty easily.


----------



## bucdan

Nighthog said:


> What I can conclude from issues above is INCOMPATIBLE RAM for you motherboard. You have memory kits that don't work with your systems. If it's unstable you get corruption. Simple as that.
> 
> Either you try manual settings to see what works if they work at all because we can clearly see your running into memory issues. AUTO settings aren't a guarantee to work all the time with all kits that easily.
> 
> I've mostly had luck with my Memory kit that it works right out the gate but I have another kit I need to tune manually to not get issues, it's a bit older but it works when set up right and cooled properly.
> It's still early and you can't trust all kits to work without manual settings.
> Remember most kits sold are for INTEL not AMD systems.  So the XMP profile is for Intel not AMD. That is unless you actually bought a AMD certified kit.


Not necessarily. Crucial basically works with everything, and the RAM is on QVL for both boards, so I was well within the realm of getting the "right products". Even if RAM wasn't QVL, odds of them not working are slim. The proof in the pudding is that all sets of RAM worked in a second board and the replacement board.

The XMP setting is offered on X570 boards, so I'm going to assume AMD just chose to with Intel's extension to JEDEC as no other board manufacturer's were endorsing AMD's extension. Does XMP really do anything more than basically auto-OC the RAM to certain voltage, speed, and timings? That I don't know.


----------



## Dibiase

cbutters said:


> If it helps; I'm running this G.Skill 32GB 3200 C14 kit successfully at 3600 @ CL14:
> F4-3200C14Q-32GTZRX


I have the same kit but haven't tried running it at 3600 yet. What did you have to set the voltage at to run it at 3600?


----------



## Athyra

do we have any sense of what is a safe cpu voltage for a 24/7 all-core OC?
i've seen 1.325 in some places and others go up to 1.4, i can't find any clear guidelines for this, or if it's just a matter of temperature


----------



## mngdew

Jovabe said:


> I've been following this topic closely hoping there would be any mention of the specific boot loop problems I'm facing.
> 
> My system is rock stable once I get in to Windows.
> 
> Booting the system however is hit and miss.
> 
> When I boot I either succeed to post or it gets stuck with the fans spinning fast and the DRAM led flashing. It'll require me to force shutdown the system and try again.
> There are a few possible outcomes then.
> 
> 1) It gets stuck again with fans spinning fast
> 2) It gets stuck with fans not spinning fast anymore
> 3) It posts with main bios (bios could be reset to default values)
> 4) It posts with backup bios (bios could be reset to default values)
> 
> I do not disconnect the PSU in the night. Every boot however is a guessing game what will happen.
> 
> I've tried all memory setting variations (default, xmp on/off, voltages and/or timings auto or manual)
> I've updated to all bioses that were released. 4 so far.
> 
> Motherboard: X570 Aorus Pro
> CPU: Ryzen 7 3700X
> Try #1 Memory: Crucial Ballistic 3200C16 2x8GB
> Try #2 Memory: Corsair 3000C16 2x4GB
> PSU: Corsair RMx750
> GPU: Asus 970 Strix


This also happens with X470 Aorus Gaming 7 board. There are also times my monitor doesn't get any signal. I have to turn the power off and on again.
All of these, however, don't happen with the Intel counterpart (Z390 Aorus Master).


----------



## GBT-MatthewH

Athyra said:


> thanks! does it address the dram voltage issue?
> will try it anyways


After much tinkering I think the DRAM goes to 1.2V issue is not actually an issue, its a failed overclock. Please see attached screen shows. In red you see I set a 43 multiplier, XMP, and the DRAM voltage is 1.2. You will also notice the CPU is at 3800MHz not 4300MHz.

So I bumped up to Vcore to 1.5 (I do not recommend this, just testing). After reboot the XMP and DRAM voltage returned to normal. The CPU is also running at 4300MHz.


----------



## Gettz8488

I’ve figured out that discoed makes the cpu constantly boost 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## LiquidHaus

Gettz8488 said:


> I’ve figured out that discoed makes the cpu constantly boost
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Have you downloaded the latest chipset drivers from AMD? They solved the high frequency idle issues, I'd be willing to bet that discord would no longer engage boost with the new driver. Techpowerup did a nice article about it.


----------



## cbutters

Many X570 Aorus Master Owners with 3900X reporting boost speeds stuck ~4.25-4.35 while many other boards seem to be boosting propertly to 4.5-4.6GHz
Is this on the radar? I've tried every configuration possible to try to get boost working properly; and it just isn't happening on this board.


----------



## GBT-MatthewH

cbutters said:


> Many X570 Aorus Master Owners with 3900X reporting boost speeds stuck ~4.25-4.35 while many other boards seem to be boosting propertly to 4.5-4.6GHz
> Is this on the radar? I've tried every configuration possible to try to get boost working properly; and it just isn't happening on this board.


 There are dozens and dozens of threads on this... You can't compare board to board, you need to compare AGESA to AGESA. Even then there is variance. With 2 identical CPU's, on the same board, same AGESA, you may get different results. With the same CPU and 2 identical boards, you may get different results. Cooling is a big factor also. All that being said _in general_ 1002 offers best boost. 1003ABA is the best memory compatibility and fixes Destiny 2. I suggest reading the last update from AMD directly - 

https://community.amd.com/community...te-5-let-s-talk-clocks-voltages-and-destiny-2
https://reddit.com/r/Amd/comments/ciajef/placeholder_update_on_whea_warnings_destiny_2_and/


----------



## Gettz8488

LiquidHaus said:


> Have you downloaded the latest chipset drivers from AMD? They solved the high frequency idle issues, I'd be willing to bet that discord would no longer engage boost with the new driver. Techpowerup did a nice article about it.




I’ve tried both balance and the new chipset it’s still boosting soon as I close discoed drops down to 0.8


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Athyra

GBT-MatthewH said:


> After much tinkering I think the DRAM goes to 1.2V issue is not actually an issue, its a failed overclock. Please see attached screen shows. In red you see I set a 43 multiplier, XMP, and the DRAM voltage is 1.2. You will also notice the CPU is at 3800MHz not 4300MHz.
> 
> So I bumped up to Vcore to 1.5 (I do not recommend this, just testing). After reboot the XMP and DRAM voltage returned to normal. The CPU is also running at 4300MHz.


I don't blame you for missing this, it was a few days ago and like 10 pages back:
https://www.overclock.net/forum/11-...x570-aorus-owners-thread-82.html#post28070962

I figured it out.
Enjoy!


----------



## Dphotog

does anyone know where the VDDCR SOC is at in the bios I was thinking about increasing a little bit now that my memory for the most part is stable at 3800mhz Please let me know it would be really helpful.


----------



## mngdew

cbutters said:


> Many X570 Aorus Master Owners with 3900X reporting boost speeds stuck ~4.25-4.35 while many other boards seem to be boosting propertly to 4.5-4.6GHz
> Is this on the radar? I've tried every configuration possible to try to get boost working properly; and it just isn't happening on this board.


My 3800X on X470 Aorus Gaming with F42a bios (AGESA 1.0.0.3 ABB) finally hit 4.5Ghz.
It couldn't do that with F40 or F41.


----------



## X570Master-Uzer

leongws said:


> No idea. I can boot normally IF I DISABLE XMP profile. Since u can't boot even with xmp disable, maybe u can rma it.


On my X570 Master, after flashing to BIOS F5l, I noticed that even though I had set my ram XMP profile, I was still having slow post issues and sometimes when it POSTed, my ram was not at the XMP speed. So along with the XMP being set, I also set my ram to the XMP voltage manually, this seems to make it boot at XMP speed more easily, even trough you shouldn't have to set both. But in rev. 1 of a platform there might be several things you shouldn't have to do.


----------



## Heuchler

drmrlordx said:


> Hi! I own an x570 Aorus Master, but the thread is so long that I gave up trying to read the entire thing.
> 
> @GBT-MatthewH
> 
> Are you still reading this thread? I'd like to make a few requests for future UEFI updates. Maybe someone else has requested the same things?
> 
> Anyway, please expose the following settings under the Tweaker menu:
> 
> VDDG Voltage Control
> VDDP Voltage Control
> Infinity Fabric Frequency and Dividers
> 
> As it stands I have to go elsewhere in the UEFI to find these settings. VDDG and VDDP are essential to using Ryzen Memory Calculator (or really any kind of by-hand memOC). IF freq will be really nice to have exposed on the Tweaker menu for numerous reasons.
> 
> Furthermore, I am having problems changing SOC voltage, VDDG, and VDDP inside the UEFI (under Settings). They won't budge, no matter what other voltages I set elsewhere. Changing SoC voltage under the Tweaker menu doesn't work. Changes made in Settings overrides everything else. The only way I can currently set VDDG, VDDP, and vSoC is to change those settings with Ryzen Master and then save them to a profile after rebooting.
> 
> edit: I also can't change CPU frequency or CPU clockspeed under the Settings menu. Only under Tweaker. They're stuck to 0, unless I set them in Ryzen Master, and then they're still stuck.
> 
> @Heuchler
> 
> You seem to have discussed some of these issues with @RAINFIRE . Is there some particular reason why I can't change VDDG, VDDP, and vSoC under Settings? I set my vDIMM already in the Tweaker menu. Do I have to set it someplace under Settings instead?
> 
> If we had more of these settings exposed under Tweaker, we wouldn't have to mess with the Settings menu so much! Also, all the p-state functions are hidden in Settings as well. Why can't that be under Tweaker as well?



My favorite part of the board is way you can customize the menu with the F11 tab. Everything is very nice with motherboard but after my favorite is the ability to customize it. I really don't like using any other BIOS anymore. 


I made the AORUS Master Overclocking Thread because all the issues people are having with memory overclocking specifically. Since I can only be sure that the way I do things works with the Master I named it that. But it should work the same on all X570 AORUS boards.
https://www.overclock.net/forum/11-...te-x570-aorus-master-overclocking-thread.html


----------



## Billy McDowell

I thought i would let everyone know the bios f3i has messed up my mobo. I have flashedback 3 times now trying to see why this causes this. This bios update will not take my overclock at 4.3ghz all cores. No settings were changed before bios flash. I am going to revert back to f3h i guess. I keep getting code 3f on my mobo led. Anyways stock bios f3i works but that is worthless to me to have to relearn my bios what it can handle now differently. I've been on my pc all day so i know its nothing changed on my settings end. I can not even do a mobo bios reset i have no choice but to flash back with the usb. 3900x X570 Aorus Xtreme 8x4 32gb Trident Z Neo cl14 3800mhz. Has anyone had any issues on booting after using there previous overclocks in bios? I have no issues with f3h and below only on f3i. I even lowered it to 4.2ghz i think it is the xmp profile that is crashing my system as it never was a issue before. I make 2 settings for bios saves. One for stock oc xmp which has been stable since day one and my custom oc i tweak from stock oc which i turn off xmp and do dram calculator sub timings.


----------



## ljmadness

GBT-MatthewH said:


> After much tinkering I think the DRAM goes to 1.2V issue is not actually an issue, its a failed overclock. Please see attached screen shows. In red you see I set a 43 multiplier, XMP, and the DRAM voltage is 1.2. You will also notice the CPU is at 3800MHz not 4300MHz.
> 
> So I bumped up to Vcore to 1.5 (I do not recommend this, just testing). After reboot the XMP and DRAM voltage returned to normal. The CPU is also running at 4300MHz.


Thank you for testing @GBT-MatthewH, however, I can not agree with your finding not because I don't think this is a failed overclock, but this is a failed overclock precisely because the DRAM voltage is locked at 1.224v and stops my PC from posting. I even tried your suggested 1.5v Vcore and see my screenshot below it still locks the DRAM at 1.224v. This screenshot is took after I loaded optimized default and a restart after setting 1.5v Vcore, 1.35v DRAM, and 38x multi.

I tried BIOS F4, F5G, F5K, F5I, SATA Chipset Enable/Disable. I simply can not set my CPU multiplier without locking the DRAM to 1.224v. Now any RAM Speed/Timing that require under 1.224v will boot fine. Any setting that is above that simply will not post, i.e. XMP @1.35v.


----------



## ljmadness

Billy McDowell said:


> I thought i would let everyone know the bios f3i has messed up my mobo. I have flashedback 3 times now trying to see why this causes this. This bios update will not take my overclock at 4.3ghz all cores. No settings were changed before bios flash. I am going to revert back to f3h i guess. I keep getting code 3f on my mobo led. Anyways stock bios f3i works but that is worthless to me to have to relearn my bios what it can handle now differently. I've been on my pc all day so i know its nothing changed on my settings end. I can not even do a mobo bios reset i have no choice but to flash back with the usb. 3900x X570 Aorus Xtreme 8x4 32gb Trident Z Neo cl14 3800mhz. Has anyone had any issues on booting after using there previous overclocks in bios? I have no issues with f3h and below only on f3i. I even lowered it to 4.2ghz i think it is the xmp profile that is crashing my system as it never was a issue before. I make 2 settings for bios saves. One for stock oc xmp which has been stable since day one and my custom oc i tweak from stock oc which i turn off xmp and do dram calculator sub timings.



Well since you have already flash back, you won't be able to check, but see my post above. I am on aorus master + 3900x, and there is an issue with the DRAM voltage locking at 1.224v anytime I change my CPU multiplier. So it will stop your XMP profile from posting for sure.


----------



## drucejnr

Gettz8488 said:


> I’ve tried both balance and the new chipset it’s still boosting soon as I close discoed drops down to 0.8


I'm getting the same problem. 3700X, X570 Master, latest BIOS and chipset. Discord and iCue causing max boost


----------



## GBT-MatthewH

ljmadness said:


> Thank you for testing @GBT-MatthewH, however, I can not agree with your finding not because I don't think this is a failed overclock, but this is a failed overclock precisely because the DRAM voltage is locked at 1.224v and stops my PC from posting. I even tried your suggested 1.5v Vcore and see my screenshot below it still locks the DRAM at 1.224v. This screenshot is took after I loaded optimized default and a restart after setting 1.5v Vcore, 1.35v DRAM, and 38x multi.
> 
> I tried BIOS F4, F5G, F5K, F5I, SATA Chipset Enable/Disable. I simply can not set my CPU multiplier without locking the DRAM to 1.224v. Now any RAM Speed/Timing that require under 1.224v will boot fine. Any setting that is above that simply will not post, i.e. XMP @1.35v.


Can you do the exact same test, but with 39x. Just so I can show the CPU multiplier stuck with the lower RAM voltage.


----------



## ljmadness

GBT-MatthewH said:


> Can you do the exact same test, but with 39x. Just so I can show the CPU multiplier stuck with the lower RAM voltage.



Here are all the tests, I did one for 39x, 43x and 36x, same DRAM @1.224v for all of them.


----------



## Delta9k

Update to a previous post where I was responding to a cat about the issues with PCIe 4.0 and auto detection with the x570 Master and RX 5700 series (PCIe 4.0 capable) GPUs.

_x570 Master:F5l
RX5700 XT: Radeon v19.7.3

I can confirm that for myself - forcing the PCIe to Gen 3 solved the intermittent booting to a black screen with debug display <02> and post debug LED for VGA lit solid. Setting back to Auto or Gen 4, the intermittent boot to black screen symptoms return and have to reset or restart several times to get a display. I think its more of an AMD issue w/AGESA or GPU - other users with different vendor boards - reporting similar issue/resolution.

I have not tested or am not smart enough to know without testing is this - Will forcing PCIe to gen 3 affect just the PCIeX16 slot or will M2_A be gimped as well to gen 3? Getting ready to swap in a Gen 4 nvme now to see..._

Well I know now - I suppose others already did (very small ant-like brain on board)... I had hoped that the setting forcing Gen3 PCIe was for the two PCIe (x16, x8) slots and it would let M2A_socket run at PCIe 4.0... 
It does not.. It gimped out by PCIe 4.0 Drive to Gen 3 as well. Intersting to see though is that even though when gimped is that it was still performing much better than my WD Black. 
For transparency - the gen4 drive is a Sabrent Rocket 4.0 ITB.

I am a bit bummed as it seems I can take advantage of a bit faster drive and have to deal with intermittent struggles booting with no vga until it just decides to configure or, boot to vga each time and run everything at Gen3.

Image 1 Rocket 4.0 with Bios set to PCIe Gen 3 | Image 2 Rocket 4.0 with Bios Auto | Image three grins and giggles - my trusty WD Black bench OS drive
Nothing fancy for the tests just down and dirties to see the quick compares...


----------



## CapKrunch

I have been waiting for x570 Aorus Pro WITHOUT wifi to come out, and I couldn't find any info abouty release date for that x570. So, I wonder if anybody know when?

Thanks!!!


----------



## HalongPort

I'm running a 3800X and an Aorus Pro since a few hours and I'm very satisfied for the moment.
I'Ve got a fresh installed Win 10 (1903), every driver with most recent version and flashed the most recent BIOS.
Every setting is on default, but I've already overclocked my RAM successfully.

Is it normal, that most drivers like SATA AHCI or USB 3 are the Microsoft ones?
Is there a way to add a hysteresis or a delay in SmartFan to compensate for short voltage/temperature peaks?
What is the BIOS setting called for SoC Voltage and Power Down mode? (TBH I'm really tired now)

Some benchmarks:

CPU-Z:
Single Thread: 543.1
Multi Thread: 5653.6

CinebenchR20:
Multi: 4902
Single: 511

Comparing it with other benchmarks on the internet shows that I'm getting really low multi score.
Anyone knows why?

Temperatures for Multi are 77-79°C and for Single 59-60°C.


----------



## Athyra

CapKrunch said:


> I have been waiting for x570 Aorus Pro WITHOUT wifi to come out, and I couldn't find any info abouty release date for that x570. So, I wonder if anybody know when?
> 
> Thanks!!!


been using one since day 1, guess they are just low stock, high in demand
@GBT-MatthewH
did you see that turning off the sata chipset on the Aorus Pro was causing that dram voltage bug?


----------



## Cata79

CapKrunch said:


> I have been waiting for x570 Aorus Pro WITHOUT wifi to come out, and I couldn't find any info abouty release date for that x570. So, I wonder if anybody know when?
> 
> Thanks!!!


Yeah, well, I think US got only the wifi version and EU only the non-wifi.


----------



## CapKrunch

Cata79 said:


> Yeah, well, I think US got only the wifi version and EU only the non-wifi.


I'll wait a little bit longer to see if non wifi will sell in US or i'll have to buy wifi.


----------



## skylarr

Is there a cool'n'quiet switch on the gigabyte motherboards under a different name or is it just not present right now?


----------



## Nokiron

I'm just popping in to add that I really appreciate the effort Gigabyte is putting in to keep these boards up-to-date and the communication from GBT-MatthewH.

Definitely feels like I made the right choice.


----------



## ernorator

I have ryzen 3600 and gigabyte x570 pro. Noticed that my front side bus in CPU-Z or any other software that is showing it, is 99,8 mhz.

1. Does it interfere with ram : infinity fabric ratio, my ram is 3600mhz and IF 1800. But with the 99,8 mhz my ram is ~3592 mhz.

2. Can i make fsb 100mhz like it should be by changing somthing in BIOS? 

Yes it is set manually to 100 mhz in BIOS and it is like this on all 3 BIOS's released up till now.


----------



## HalongPort

Does anyone know where I can activate cool'n'quiet in the BIOS and how can I set a voltage offset instead of a static voltage?


----------



## Nokiron

HalongPort said:


> Does anyone know where I can activate cool'n'quiet in the BIOS and how can I set a voltage offset instead of a static voltage?


Set CPU Voltage to Normal, then you can change the offset via the option under that.


----------



## HalongPort

Nokiron said:


> Set CPU Voltage to Normal, then you can change the offset via the option under that.


Thanks, it worked.

After some research I think Gigabyte does not support Cool'n'Quiet yet.
Any ETA on this?

Also what about a setting regarding fan hysteresis or ramp-up-delay to compensate for short voltage/temperature peaks?


----------



## Kalibee

*AORUS Master F5l issue*

I have issue with F5l bios released in 2, August. 
It doesn't occur that reset the BIOS after cold boot or restart in Windows 10 1903, F5k, but it does in same windows, F5l.

I don't know why it occurs.

My system is 3900x, X570 Aorus Master, 32GB(16*2) G.skill Samsung B-die, 3800 CL 18- - - 38 -56 -450 1.38V(1.40V in BIOS, HWinfo).
when I apply 1.38V to DRAM, I can't do reboot but 1.36V 3600 CL16- - - -34 -52- 350 can be rebooted.

I think it's kind of SOC voltagt or another problem, I set SOC voltage 1.131V.

Does Anyone solved this problem, or being sufferd ?


----------



## 0S1R1S

[Aorus I X570 Pro Wifi] Has anyone noticed a +.030v DRAM Voltage discrepancy? If I set the DRAM Voltage to 1.370v and reboot. The DRAM voltage on the right side of the screen shows my voltage at 1.400v. HWInfo also shows DRAM voltage at 1.400v, but Ryzen Master shows the BIOS setting of 1.370v - Who do I trust here? This happens with all BIOS/Agesa updates, from F3 to F4/h/i/j.


----------



## Athyra

0S1R1S said:


> [Aorus I X570 Pro Wifi] Has anyone noticed a +.030v DRAM Voltage discrepancy? If I set the DRAM Voltage to 1.370v and reboot. The DRAM voltage on the right side of the screen shows my voltage at 1.400v. HWInfo also shows DRAM voltage at 1.400v, but Ryzen Master shows the BIOS setting of 1.370v - Who do I trust here? This happens with all BIOS/Agesa updates, from F3 to F4/h/i/j.



wow that is quite an increase, mine fluctuates between set-voltage and +0.01v, so like 1.41 to 1.42, but that 0.03 discrepancy is significant

when you use auto with xmp does it go to 1.35 or 1.38?


----------



## GBT-MatthewH

Athyra said:


> @GBT-MatthewH
> did you see that turning off the sata chipset on the Aorus Pro was causing that dram voltage bug?


Didn't fix it on my board. Thought it was just a bad overclock but @ljmadness seems to have disproved that. I kicked his screen shots back to R&D to test. See what they say.

On another note I have a test BIOS for "fan goes to 100% after sleep" issue if anyone wants to test. Only for X570 Master.


----------



## 0S1R1S

Hey @GBT-MatthewH 

Any info on the different DRAM Voltage readings? I made a post 1 page back about it. Just wondering which readout is correct or if this is a known issue?


----------



## HalongPort

While we are at it.

@GBT-MatthewH

Is it possible to integrate the delta-Temperature-Interval setting from the System Information Viewer program/app into the BIOS?
What about Cool'n'Quiet setting? AFAIK Asus and MSI have it on their X570 boards and some users are reporting better idling and boosting when activated.
Thank your for work and being so transparent here.


----------



## GBT-MatthewH

0S1R1S said:


> Hey @GBT-MatthewH
> 
> Any info on the different DRAM Voltage readings? I made a post 1 page back about it. Just wondering which readout is correct or if this is a known issue?


Software readings of voltages are never a sure thing. On the X570 Master my BIOS says 1.38, Ryzen Master says 1.35, HWInfo says 1.38, and voltage readings from the board with a multimeter say 1.37. Still higher than the 1.35 I set, so I will ask R&D to look into the discrepancy.

If your board shows +.03 higher than you want, a temporary fix maybe to lower the voltage by .03 making it a wash.


----------



## Athyra

GBT-MatthewH said:


> Didn't fix it on my board. Thought it was just a bad overclock but @ljmadness seems to have disproved that. I kicked his screen shots back to R&D to test. See what they say.


Interesting, in my case setting that disable sata to "enable" will always cause 1.212v dram if cpu multiplier is non-auto, reproducible.
But if it is "disable" then ddr voltage always obeys the value I set regardless of any other setting.
(on aorus pro, F4i)
I wonder why this is so consistently reproducible for me.


----------



## 0S1R1S

GBT-MatthewH said:


> Software readings of voltages are never a sure thing. On the X570 Master my BIOS says 1.38, Ryzen Master says 1.35, HWInfo says 1.38, and voltage readings from the board with a multimeter say 1.37. Still higher than the 1.35 I set, so I will ask R&D to look into the discrepancy.
> 
> If your board shows +.03 higher than you want, a temporary fix maybe to lower the voltage by .03 making it a wash.


Thanks for the reply. Without a multimeter I'm not sure which is correct though, and .03v is a big jump. So does 1.500v=1.530 or 1.470=1.500v is my dilemma.


----------



## GBT-MatthewH

0S1R1S said:


> Thanks for the reply. Without a multimeter I'm not sure which is correct though, and .03v is a big jump. So does 1.500v=1.530 or 1.470=1.500v is my dilemma.


? Your equations are literally the same. Like I said I would try lowering the voltage by .03 and see if its stable.


----------



## Killajolt

Kalibee said:


> I have issue with F5l bios released in 2, August.
> It doesn't occur that reset the BIOS after cold boot or restart in Windows 10 1903, F5k, but it does in same windows, F5l.
> 
> I don't know why it occurs.
> 
> My system is 3900x, X570 Aorus Master, 32GB(16*2) G.skill Samsung B-die, 3800 CL 18- - - 38 -56 -450 1.38V(1.40V in BIOS, HWinfo).
> when I apply 1.38V to DRAM, I can't do reboot but 1.36V 3600 CL16- - - -34 -52- 350 can be rebooted.
> 
> I think it's kind of SOC voltagt or another problem, I set SOC voltage 1.131V.
> 
> Does Anyone solved this problem, or being sufferd ?


So i have the same issue on the latest bios with the xtreme. What i believe is happening is dram voltage is getting reset back to 1.2v on cold boot causing the boot to fail with a memory OC and resetting it self. I cannot test right now but migt be able to confirm this if you default your ram settings and do a cold boot after a few mins of no power. If it still happens then it might be a cold boot bug in the bios?


----------



## 0S1R1S

GBT-MatthewH said:


> ? Your equations are literally the same. Like I said I would try lowering the voltage by .03 and see if its stable.


Yes the equations are the same, but my question was more about the +.03v discrepancy a being visual glitch or an actual voltage adjustment I guess. I have no problem running 1.470v if I want 1.5v, etc. I just didn't want to go over the max safe voltage anymore than necessary without realizing it.


----------



## Labuka

*Just to add*



GBT-MatthewH said:


> Software readings of voltages are never a sure thing. On the X570 Master my BIOS says 1.38, Ryzen Master says 1.35, HWInfo says 1.38, and voltage readings from the board with a multimeter say 1.37. Still higher than the 1.35 I set, so I will ask R&D to look into the discrepancy.
> 
> If your board shows +.03 higher than you want, a temporary fix maybe to lower the voltage by .03 making it a wash.


I have the same, it is really strange issue having +0.3 voltage for dram is it a bug or? as never had anything similar on any other boards I owned.

Also have the same problem as other member who have cold boot issues.. as it looks like If I overclock my ram atleast a bit, it will not boot up on cold boot, even if it dont get any errors on memtest like for 2000% test. using master board with newest bios.(but had the same issues with previous bios versions as well..)


----------



## fallenguru

Today the RAM finally arrived, I did the build and ...


*I can't for the life of me get a mouse or keyboard to work in the Master's UEFI!?!*


I tried a Logitech wireless mouse & keyboard combo, an old Microsoft mouse and newish Logitech mouse (the latter both wired); three Cherry keyboards (two of which were the same model). The symptoms are always the same: The mouse pointer will move an inch or two, then freeze. Disconnect & reconnect fixes that -- for all of another inch or two. Meanwhile, every keypress is read as two keypresses and/or "random" additional ones. Just using cursor down to navigate a list will change settings(!). After some time it either stops accepting keyboard input or starts acting as if I was hammering the same key over and over.
Tried all USB ports on the back & front panel, no difference. Somehow I managed to flash F5l regardless, but more of the same.



On the bright side side, it _will_ boot from an USB stick by default. The closest thing to hand was a Manjaro live-"cd". The keyboard works flawlessly in its boot menu, both keyboard & mouse work in the live session. And everything keeps working over a warm reboot (CTRL-ALT-DEL), even in the UEFI. (At that point I played around a bit in the BIOS and may have changed some relevant setting.) Anyway, my input devices subsequently survived soft-off (power button), and well-and-truly-off (flipped PSU switch, disconnected power cable, waited for the clear-CMOS-button to go out). But, as soon as I do a *CMOS-reset, it's borked again*.


Any ideas, guys?


----------



## leongws

Killajolt said:


> So i have the same issue on the latest bios with the xtreme. What i believe is happening is dram voltage is getting reset back to 1.2v on cold boot causing the boot to fail with a memory OC and resetting it self. I cannot test right now but migt be able to confirm this if you default your ram settings and do a cold boot after a few mins of no power. If it still happens then it might be a cold boot bug in the bios?


I'm having cold boot issue with pro wifi with xmp enable and I believe what u say about the dram voltage getting reset back to 1.2v is possible, thus causing the system unable to boot. 

I am not facing any cold boot issue if I disable xmp and run at default though at default frequency @ 2133MHz. Anyway I also have the +0.03 difference in dram voltage


----------



## Kalibee

*F5k also have that issue, but*



Killajolt said:


> So i have the same issue on the latest bios with the xtreme. What i believe is happening is dram voltage is getting reset back to 1.2v on cold boot causing the boot to fail with a memory OC and resetting it self. I cannot test right now but migt be able to confirm this if you default your ram settings and do a cold boot after a few mins of no power. If it still happens then it might be a cold boot bug in the bios?



My default ram setting is 2133, CL 15 Samsung B-die, (3866 ,1.35 XMP Memory).
I teseted all night, I checked there is IF issue, and memory voltage issue. 
After long time of bench or usage, there is some threshold in IF, so we cannot do further bench.
Especially, Realbench cannot be done properly, fluctuating CPU clocks. 
I see after bench or a extreme usage, we cannnot reboot from window restart, or cold boot.
the Q-code shows 14, 15 (memory initialization), F9 (recover capsule not found), 05,52(maybe memory)

Since my 3900x could pass All core 4.4GHz in 1.35V, passed 2 hour of realbench strees in 1.362V, 
I cannot understand this situation.


----------



## Killajolt

@*leongws* 
Interesting, I am having this issue with xmp disabled and everything set manually expect for the cpu which is all set to auto. I didnt account for the -+ 0.03V though I'll add a 0.1V if it happens again. Pretty sure the b-die at 1.41 volts is more then fine.

@*fallenguru* 
I was having this same issue on the xtreme, I flipped the switch to the second bios and that worked better and flashing seem to fix it. Try using Q-Flash again without going into the bios. name the bios file GIGABYTE.BIN on your fat32 usb and with system powered down plug it into the bios usb port and hit q-flash button. Wait until all lights stop flashing and give it a few mins after that and try it again. I am sure iam missing a few steps on the Q-flash but more info should be in the motherboard Manuel.


----------



## leongws

Killajolt said:


> @*leongws*
> Interesting, I am having this issue with xmp disabled and everything set manually expect for the cpu which is all set to auto. I didnt account for the -+ 0.03V though I'll add a 0.1V if it happens again. Pretty sure the b-die at 1.41 volts is more then fine.
> 
> @*fallenguru*
> I was having this same issue on the xtreme, I flipped the switch to the second bios and that worked better and flashing seem to fix it. Try using Q-Flash again without going into the bios. name the bios file GIGABYTE.BIN on your fat32 usb and with system powered down plug it into the bios usb port and hit q-flash button. Wait until all lights stop flashing and give it a few mins after that and try it again. I am sure iam missing a few steps on the Q-flash but more info should be in the motherboard Manuel.


Just to check when u performed Q-Flash Plus, do u remove all your device like gpu, rams etc before u start? That time when I do it, I removed gpu and ram. Keep cpu intact as I got d14 and it's a hassle to remove cpu because of that.


----------



## Heuchler

leongws said:


> Just to check when u performed Q-Flash Plus, do u remove all your device like gpu, rams etc before u start? That time when I do it, I removed gpu and ram. Keep cpu intact as I got d14 and it's a hassle to remove cpu because of that.


I would Try resetting the BIOS to default [Load Optimized Defaults under Save & Exit ] then entering all your settings again. And make sure that you don't have a mismatch data like VDDG and VDDP Voltages

settings -> AMD CBS -> XFR Enhancement - > VDDG & VDDP Voltages
settings -> AMD Overclocking - > VDDG & VDDP Voltages


Other things to check: Infinity Fabric Freq, Mem Freq, SoC voltage, CAD Bus has two locations to enter in the BIOS. Basically I would check every menu and every setting first.

Q-Flash Plus should be a last thing to try kind of solution on a motherboard that comes out-of-the-box with support for the CPU are using. But to each their own.


----------



## suarsg

Killajolt said:


> So i have the same issue on the latest bios with the xtreme. What i believe is happening is dram voltage is getting reset back to 1.2v on cold boot causing the boot to fail with a memory OC and resetting it self. I cannot test right now but migt be able to confirm this if you default your ram settings and do a cold boot after a few mins of no power. If it still happens then it might be a cold boot bug in the bios?



I have similar issues, my RAM kit randomly stops booting or resuming from sleep. It's 10000% stable and once I'm in Windows I never had a crash. On my old MSI board with an Intel CPU this RAM ran absolutely without any of these issues. It almost seems like sometimes the motherboard randomly doesn't provide the correct DRAM voltage on boot or when resuming from sleep(???).


----------



## bigcid10

This is what I'm getting without clocking 
I think I got a good sample though
using F4i bios on my Ultra and current chipset drivers


----------



## Nighthog

0S1R1S said:


> [Aorus I X570 Pro Wifi] Has anyone noticed a +.030v DRAM Voltage discrepancy? If I set the DRAM Voltage to 1.370v and reboot. The DRAM voltage on the right side of the screen shows my voltage at 1.400v. HWInfo also shows DRAM voltage at 1.400v, but Ryzen Master shows the BIOS setting of 1.370v - Who do I trust here? This happens with all BIOS/Agesa updates, from F3 to F4/h/i/j.


Think it's normal for Gigabyte. I've always had over-voltage on DRAM voltage with my Gigabyte motherboards. Just their implementation that does as such. 
There probably is board to board variance as well to a limit, but each model should be quite similar.

Gigabyte basically uses the same "design" for DRAM power on all their boards so it behaves similar on all of them.
The Xtreme does over-volt as well as did my B350 Gaming 3. DRAM can take it.

Xtreme gives 1.212 when it should be 1.200v. and goes a little to more on the extra side when you increase voltage. Can be almost 0.025-0.03V around 1.500V and above. About the same as my older B350 Gaming 3 did. 
I don't complain as these boards have been the best for MEMORY OC I've had in my possession and just worked when other brands have utterly failed.

________________________________________
*Cold BOOT issues with RAM OC:*

I only get that with 4000Mhz++ speed on my board. It's settings. Your RAM doesn't like your current settings to boot correctly. Play with the values a bit in CAD BUS and [Ohm] values here and there and should improve boot ability quite a bit. Probably not a voltage issue I've found on my side playing around on the Xtreme. The board just doesn't like your current settings to boot reliably if you have issues.

I learnt a lot about that playing on my Biostar board. You basically had to nail every damn setting 99% correct to get it to boot 3200Mhz reliably. Never seen such a reluctant board for RAM OC. Gigabyte is heaven!


----------



## Nighthog

fallenguru said:


> Today the RAM finally arrived, I did the build and ...
> 
> 
> *I can't for the life of me get a mouse or keyboard to work in the Master's UEFI!?!*
> 
> 
> I tried a Logitech wireless mouse & keyboard combo, an old Microsoft mouse and newish Logitech mouse (the latter both wired); three Cherry keyboards (two of which were the same model). The symptoms are always the same: The mouse pointer will move an inch or two, then freeze. Disconnect & reconnect fixes that -- for all of another inch or two. Meanwhile, every keypress is read as two keypresses and/or "random" additional ones. Just using cursor down to navigate a list will change settings(!). After some time it either stops accepting keyboard input or starts acting as if I was hammering the same key over and over.
> Tried all USB ports on the back & front panel, no difference. Somehow I managed to flash F5I regardless, but more of the same.
> 
> 
> 
> On the bright side side, it _will_ boot from an USB stick by default. The closest thing to hand was a Manjaro live-"cd". The keyboard works flawlessly in its boot menu, both keyboard & mouse work in the live session. And everything keeps working over a warm reboot (CTRL-ALT-DEL), even in the UEFI. (At that point I played around a bit in the BIOS and may have changed some relevant setting.) Anyway, my input devices subsequently survived soft-off (power button), and well-and-truly-off (flipped PSU switch, disconnected power cable, waited for the clear-CMOS-button to go out). But, as soon as I do a *CMOS-reset, it's borked again*.
> 
> 
> Any ideas, guys?


That looks quite similar to the behaviour I had when I tried to OC BCLK on my XTREME. Keyboard would enter values randomly in BIOS and was not something you wanted to be around long but load defaults/reset cmos quickly before something broke. Happened around 102.00BCLK for me. 

It's odd if your getting that stock. Looked that your BCLK is not wrong or otherwise something might not be working to specification on your CPU?


----------



## ljmadness

GBT-MatthewH said:


> Didn't fix it on my board. Thought it was just a bad overclock but @*ljmadness* seems to have disproved that. I kicked his screen shots back to R&D to test. See what they say.
> 
> On another note I have a test BIOS for "fan goes to 100% after sleep" issue if anyone wants to test. Only for X570 Master.


Thank you for the update @*GBT-MatthewH* I will keep an eye out on this thread and I am happy to try out any test BIOs for this fix. 

My built info below if your R&D is looking for spec to reproduce:

Build:
CPU - 3900x
Mobo - Gigabyte X570 Aorus Master
Bios - F5I
Memory - G-Skill Trident Z(F4-3200C14D-32GTZ) it is rated at 14-14-14-34-48 @1.35v
GPU - Evga 1080ti Black Edition
Storage - Corsair MP510
PSU - Evga 850
CPU Cooler - NH-D15 (or Corsair H100i)


----------



## leongws

Nighthog said:


> Think it's normal for Gigabyte. I've always had over-voltage on DRAM voltage with my Gigabyte motherboards. Just their implementation that does as such.
> There probably is board to board variance as well to a limit, but each model should be quite similar.
> 
> Gigabyte basically uses the same "design" for DRAM power on all their boards so it behaves similar on all of them.
> The Xtreme does over-volt as well as did my B350 Gaming 3. DRAM can take it.
> 
> Xtreme gives 1.212 when it should be 1.200v. and goes a little to more on the extra side when you increase voltage. Can be almost 0.025-0.03V around 1.500V and above. About the same as my older B350 Gaming 3 did.
> I don't complain as these boards have been the best for MEMORY OC I've had in my possession and just worked when other brands have utterly failed.
> 
> ________________________________________
> *Cold BOOT issues with RAM OC:*
> 
> I only get that with 4000Mhz++ speed on my board. It's settings. Your RAM doesn't like your current settings to boot correctly. Play with the values a bit in CAD BUS and [Ohm] values here and there and should improve boot ability quite a bit. Probably not a voltage issue I've found on my side playing around on the Xtreme. The board just doesn't like your current settings to boot reliably if you have issues.
> 
> I learnt a lot about that playing on my Biostar board. You basically had to nail every damn setting 99% correct to get it to boot 3200Mhz reliably. Never seen such a reluctant board for RAM OC. Gigabyte is heaven!



Problem is i select auto when enable XMP profile. My ram is rated at 3200MHz . I just want it to run at 3200MHz. For my case still need to play with the values manually? The only manual settings i tried is Dram voltage at 1.35V.


----------



## X570Master-Uzer

fallenguru said:


> Today the RAM finally arrived, I did the build and ...
> 
> 
> *I can't for the life of me get a mouse or keyboard to work in the Master's UEFI!?!*
> 
> Have you flashed the Master to BIOS F5l yet? when I did that it fixed most of the mouse & KB craziness in the BIOS.


----------



## leongws

Heuchler said:


> I would Try resetting the BIOS to default [Load Optimized Defaults under Save & Exit ] then entering all your settings again. And make sure that you don't have a mismatch data like VDDG and VDDP Voltages
> 
> settings -> AMD CBS -> XFR Enhancement - > VDDG & VDDP Voltages
> settings -> AMD Overclocking - > VDDG & VDDP Voltages
> 
> 
> Other things to check: Infinity Fabric Freq, Mem Freq, SoC voltage, CAD Bus has two locations to enter in the BIOS. Basically I would check every menu and every setting first.
> 
> Q-Flash Plus should be a last thing to try kind of solution on a motherboard that comes out-of-the-box with support for the CPU are using. But to each their own.


I didn't overclock my cpu, just enable xmp for rams. Got 1 time my pc keeps looping and unable to boot when I turn it on(main power off previously). Even clear cmos also cannot boot. No choice but to use Q-Flash Plus to flash the bios. 

What I want to know is do I need to remove hardware(gpu, ram etc) or do I just leave the hardware installed and flash it?


----------



## ljmadness

leongws said:


> I didn't overclock my cpu, just enable xmp for rams. Got 1 time my pc keeps looping and unable to boot when I turn it on(main power off previously). Even clear cmos also cannot boot. No choice but to use Q-Flash Plus to flash the bios.
> 
> What I want to know is do I need to remove hardware(gpu, ram etc) or do I just leave the hardware installed and flash it?



Sorry haven't been following your thread, but have you try one ram stick at a time? Just to rule out any issue with the ram.


----------



## ShadoWillard

Hey all, been lurking in this thread a bit and now I'm hoping for some help.

I've got an Elite paired with some G. Skill Trident Z Bdie ram (F4-3600C16D-16GTZ) that just will not boot XMP. I have the sticks in A2/B2, the latest beta BIOS, F4j, and have tried setting the voltage to 1.35 manually. I've even tried some extra voltage, up to 1.38, but didn't want to push it too far. I have also tried setting the multiplier and timings to their XMP values manually without actually enabling XMP. With all that I can't even get to post*and have to reset CMOS to even get back into the BIOS.

I can set it manually to 3533 with the same 16-16-16-36-52 1T timings and that boots fine and seems perfectly stable, but it also makes me extra curious why I can't get that last 67MHz to run XMP.

CPU is a 3700X, GPU a 1070 (honestly haven't run into any games that even tax that so I haven't seen the need to upgrade it yet) and I've got a spankin' new 850w Corsair RMX powering the whole rig.



*Just earlier I actually did get to post with XMP, went "holy crap" and tapped Del to enter the BIOS, confirmed that it was, indeed, still at XMP, hit Save & Exit then went right back into the same failure to post that happens every other time I try to run XMP.


----------



## Dphotog

*why is my pcie 4.0 so slow?*

I see screenshots of vastly faster stuff in the 4k area mine is struggling am I doing something wrong?











Delta9k said:


> Update to a previous post where I was responding to a cat about the issues with PCIe 4.0 and auto detection with the x570 Master and RX 5700 series (PCIe 4.0 capable) GPUs.
> 
> _x570 Master:F5l
> RX5700 XT: Radeon v19.7.3
> 
> I can confirm that for myself - forcing the PCIe to Gen 3 solved the intermittent booting to a black screen with debug display <02> and post debug LED for VGA lit solid. Setting back to Auto or Gen 4, the intermittent boot to black screen symptoms return and have to reset or restart several times to get a display. I think its more of an AMD issue w/AGESA or GPU - other users with different vendor boards - reporting similar issue/resolution.
> 
> I have not tested or am not smart enough to know without testing is this - Will forcing PCIe to gen 3 affect just the PCIeX16 slot or will M2_A be gimped as well to gen 3? Getting ready to swap in a Gen 4 nvme now to see..._
> 
> Well I know now - I suppose others already did (very small ant-like brain on board)... I had hoped that the setting forcing Gen3 PCIe was for the two PCIe (x16, x8) slots and it would let M2A_socket run at PCIe 4.0...
> It does not.. It gimped out by PCIe 4.0 Drive to Gen 3 as well. Intersting to see though is that even though when gimped is that it was still performing much better than my WD Black.
> For transparency - the gen4 drive is a Sabrent Rocket 4.0 ITB.
> 
> I am a bit bummed as it seems I can take advantage of a bit faster drive and have to deal with intermittent struggles booting with no vga until it just decides to configure or, boot to vga each time and run everything at Gen3.
> 
> Image 1 Rocket 4.0 with Bios set to PCIe Gen 3 | Image 2 Rocket 4.0 with Bios Auto | Image three grins and giggles - my trusty WD Black bench OS drive
> Nothing fancy for the tests just down and dirties to see the quick compares...


----------



## leongws

ljmadness said:


> Sorry haven't been following your thread, but have you try one ram stick at a time? Just to rule out any issue with the ram.



HI I have tried single stick with XMP enabled and result still the same.



ShadoWillard said:


> Hey all, been lurking in this thread a bit and now I'm hoping for some help.
> 
> I've got an Elite paired with some G. Skill Trident Z Bdie ram (F4-3600C16D-16GTZ) that just will not boot XMP. I have the sticks in A2/B2, the latest beta BIOS, F4j, and have tried setting the voltage to 1.35 manually. I've even tried some extra voltage, up to 1.38, but didn't want to push it too far. I have also tried setting the multiplier and timings to their XMP values manually without actually enabling XMP. With all that I can't even get to post*and have to reset CMOS to even get back into the BIOS.
> 
> I can set it manually to 3533 with the same 16-16-16-36-52 1T timings and that boots fine and seems perfectly stable, but it also makes me extra curious why I can't get that last 67MHz to run XMP.
> 
> CPU is a 3700X, GPU a 1070 (honestly haven't run into any games that even tax that so I haven't seen the need to upgrade it yet) and I've got a spankin' new 850w Corsair RMX powering the whole rig.
> 
> 
> 
> *Just earlier I actually did get to post with XMP, went "holy crap" and tapped Del to enter the BIOS, confirmed that it was, indeed, still at XMP, hit Save & Exit then went right back into the same failure to post that happens every other time I try to run XMP.


Your issue are almost the same as mine. But i only face this when i turned on PC from shutdown state and i set XMP to auto as my ram is 3200MHz and i wanted it to run at 3200MHz. Can boot to windows if i enable XMP, save & exit.
Both of us cannot even get to boot and needed to clear cmos. Unlike some here who can boot to bios(with cmos reset message) after waiting a while.


----------



## X570Master-Uzer

> Just earlier I actually did get to post with XMP, went "holy crap" and tapped Del to enter the BIOS, confirmed that it was, indeed, still at XMP, hit Save & Exit then went right back into the same failure to post that happens every other time I try to run XMP.


Set your XMP ram voltage in the ram overclocking section, along with your ram being set to it's XMP in that section. I did that and it seemed to make my booting much better. It seems that the BIOS is not respecting the ram voltage when you set your XMP alone. I have X570 Aorus master, BTW.


----------



## Labuka

Also is there any way to set up dram boot voltage on aorus boards? as I couldnt find such an option?


----------



## Athyra

What settings can be changed to enable faster speeds for XFR or PBO?
I've tried that 0-200mhz setting, it seems to have no effect.
I've tried the scalar thing, which did increase the voltage, but didn't affect the frequencies or benchmarks.
I've tried higher LLC options, which did increase/stabilize the voltage, but it didn't affect the frequencies or benchmarks.

My temps are always below 65C, so it sure seems like there is headroom.
If I do manual OC with the same voltage I can significantly higher frequencies and benchmarks, like 5-8% more multicore, 1-2% more single core.
So I know it can do it.


----------



## Kalibee

*Is there any way to keep OC?*

I'm using X570 AORUS MASTER, and G.skill 32GB (16*2) 30900 XMP RAM.

Since my 3900x could run realbench 2 hours with 4.4 OC, 1.362V, I set ram 3800, CL 18 - - - 38 -56 with 1.38V. 

But, after first boot, I suffered from BIOS resetting again, again, again

Q-code says 05, F9, 14, 15 Ad etc... seems like memory voltage.

I want to keep both CPU OC and DRAM OC, but BIOS resetting keep me from it.

Is there any way to keep OC?


----------



## Cata79

Pbo doesn't do **** on x570 pro with 3700x. Gigabyte and Amd should also sort out the default boost


----------



## Dphotog

Up the voltage on ram till it stops!
I should know I've spent about 72 hours of tuning my Ram with little luck till you throw voltage at it till the problems fixed. Also when it does stop doesn't means it's stable then you gotta stress test and bench mark to see if it's even stable. I used Shadow of the Tombraiders benchmark which definitely finds any error. But stress tests are best.

I finally have things set at 3800 cl15 at 1.5v. But about 20percent of the time it does reset my bios even though it makes it through stress tests. I'm upping it to 1.51v and letting God decide if that's the fix for bios resets 🙂

My friend whose nuts is 3800 cl 14 at 1.55v on his Intel build.



Kalibee said:


> I'm using X570 AORUS MASTER, and G.skill 32GB (16*2) 30900 XMP RAM.
> 
> Since my 3900x could run realbench 2 hours with 4.4 OC, 1.362V, I set ram 3800, CL 18 - - - 38 -56 with 1.38V.
> 
> But, after first boot, I suffered from BIOS resetting again, again, again
> 
> Q-code says 05, F9, 14, 15 Ad etc... seems like memory voltage.
> 
> I want to keep both CPU OC and DRAM OC, but BIOS resetting keep me from it.
> 
> Is there any way to keep OC?


----------



## CaptnJones

Illined said:


> @*GBT-MatthewH*
> 
> Have you had any other reports of coil whine on the X570 Master? Can I RMA my board for the defect? *It's extremely annoying to have a high pitch in your ear all the time*.


 I thought i was going crazy i think i have the same issue
x570 Aorus Pro


did you fix the issue??


----------



## fallenguru

Context:


fallenguru said:


> *I can't for the life of me get a mouse or keyboard to work in the Master's UEFI!*







Killajolt said:


> I was having this same issue on the xtreme, I flipped the switch to the second bios and that worked better and flashing seem to fix it. Try using Q-Flash [Plus]


The backup BIOS worked, granted, I didn't do _anything_ with it (but boot, check if mouse & and keyboard work, turn the machine off again). At that point I dumped the backup BIOS to USB for safekeeping and exited _without_ saving -- that was enough to break mouse & keyboard again.

Next, I tried flashing F5l again to the main BIOS with Q-Flash Plus. That unexpectedly dumped me into the backup BIOS after the flash (that one still on F3). I restarted to get back into the main BIOS, at which point a new screen popped up about a BIOS flash being in progress ...?!? Seems like Dual BIOS decided to flash the main over the backup BIOS, because now both BIOSes were on F5l and broken. Reverting to F3 does _not_ fix it on either BIOS. Presently I don't see a way to recover the working state of the factory-default backup BIOS, fragile as it was.






Nighthog said:


> That looks quite similar to the behaviour I had when I tried to OC BCLK on my XTREME. Keyboard would enter values randomly in BIOS and was not something you wanted to be around long but load defaults/reset cmos quickly before something broke. [...] Looked that your BCLK is not wrong or otherwise something might not be working to specification on your CPU?


 Your symptoms sound very familiar, but as I said, this is bone-dry stock. BCLK displays as 100.3x to 100.4x, what else should I look out for?




I could live with a little USB weirdness in the UEFI, if I knew it was a bug & getting fixed, there's a workaround, after all. I cannot live with the possibility of faulty hardware or a bad build with unknown further consequences. And right now I'm at my wits' end ... Pinging @GBT-MatthewH out of desperation.


----------



## Illined

CaptnJones said:


> I thought i was going crazy i think i have the same issue
> x570 Aorus Pro
> 
> 
> did you fix the issue??



Someone suggested checking for a ground loop so I disconnected everything from the computer one by one, disconnected all appliances bar the monitor, but it didn't help. Then after that I installed the new chipset driver and BIOS and suddenly it disappeared. Been gone now for a good three days. I had actually contacted the store where I bought the motherboard and was approved for a return, but obviously cancelled this now.


----------



## Spectre73

*XMP and manual settings*

So I had my first go with my Aorus Master today. I am coming from an x370 Taichi, so there are a few things to relearn.

1) As others have posted, it is very confusing that you sometimes have 2 or more places for the same setting. It is not really THAT bad, but you never know, which setting sticks and which setting does not, if you only change it in one place.

2) Second, the SOC setting is a little confusing. Do I need to change it along with the SOC overclocking setting in the same menu? Because it is stated there. What is the intention of this "SOC overclock enable" setting (don't remember the precise name)?

3) Under my old taichi, I could select XMP settings and modify timings etc. with that as a starting point. It seems, under Gigabyte BIOS, it is either XMP or manual, is this correct?

I would really appreciate a clean up. I know that the CBS menu can not really be influenced by GB, but at least hide the settings that can be changed in another menu and make sure, a changed setting in this other menu also applies to the (then hidden) AMD CBS setting.


----------



## fallenguru

The story so far:


fallenguru said:


> [1st post]





fallenguru said:


> [2nd post]



I can reproduce the expected (USB input devices work) and broken (USB input devices glitch) behaviour now on my Master on F5i with a pretty minimal change, and I'd appreciate it if someone were to give it a try (@GBT-MatthewH).


If I (have no bootable device connected and thus) get dumped into BIOS automatically, USB input is broken.
If I enter BIOS manually (by gently button-mashing DEL), USB input works.


(That holds even after a CMOS reset. If I wait for the CMOS-has-been-reset-message and press OK to enter BIOS, input is broken. If I mash DEL beforehand, the same message shows, but pressing OK will give me a working BIOS.)


----------



## ShadoWillard

fallenguru said:


> If I (have no bootable device connected and thus) get dumped into BIOS automatically, USB input is broken.
> If I enter BIOS manually (by gently button-mashing DEL), USB input works.
> 
> 
> (That holds even after a CMOS reset. If I wait for the CMOS-has-been-reset-message and press OK to enter BIOS, input is broken. If I mash DEL beforehand, the same message shows, but pressing OK will give me a working BIOS.)



I can confirm the same thing happens with my Elite


----------



## GBT-MatthewH

Spectre73 said:


> So I had my first go with my Aorus Master today. I am coming from an x370 Taichi, so there are a few things to relearn.
> 
> 1) As others have posted, it is very confusing that you sometimes have 2 or more places for the same setting. It is not really THAT bad, but you never know, which setting sticks and which setting does not, if you only change it in one place.
> 
> 2) Second, the SOC setting is a little confusing. Do I need to change it along with the SOC overclocking setting in the same menu? Because it is stated there. What is the intention of this "SOC overclock enable" setting (don't remember the precise name)?
> 
> 3) Under my old taichi, I could select XMP settings and modify timings etc. with that as a starting point. It seems, under Gigabyte BIOS, it is either XMP or manual, is this correct?
> 
> I would really appreciate a clean up. I know that the CBS menu can not really be influenced by GB, but at least hide the settings that can be changed in another menu and make sure, a changed setting in this other menu also applies to the (then hidden) AMD CBS setting.


1. Anything found under "AMD" CBS or "AMD" Overclocking are not adjustable by AIB's. We can only hide/show settings. We cannot rename them, edit them, etc. So for instance AMD CBS -> XFR enhancement has FCLK. AMD overclocking -> DDR and Infinity -> Infinity has Infinity dividers. These, AFAIK, are the same setting. Here is the rub. We can hide one, lets say XFR -> FCLK. But what if that is the menu you are used to? Which one should we hide? What if these menu's change in the future and we end up with no IF control because we hid the one that gets removed by AGESA? As to having one change the other, again we have no control over this. That is something you would need to suggest to AMD directly. So I understand the confusion, but we didn't design or have any input on these menu's, their layout, functionality, anything. All we can do is hide/show.

2. Sorry I don't understand the question.

3. You can set XMP, then manually adjust timings further. XMP would be the baseline.


----------



## GBT-MatthewH

Quick update on RAM voltage, and spread spectrum -

* RAM Voltage * 

I had R&D look into this - actually any software reading of a voltage (even bios) can be off from the actual voltage at the cpu. It's an approximation. So we did 3 tests. What does bios say, what do the voltage points on the x570 master say, and what can we read from the cpu socket.



 Set ram to 1.35 (xmp or manual, same result)
 Save, exit, reboot.
 Bios said 1.38
 Voltage points said 1.37
 Cpu socket said 1.364

So there does seem to be a 9mV "overshoot" in this test but to be frank that's really not a big issue. I get that we all want to set x and see x, dead on, no variance, just rock steady exactly what we put... But that's not really how voltage works. The number we put in bios actually goes through a large equation that also affects other voltages. It's all interdependent.

You would see the same thing with vcore. Software, voltage readout points, and testing the cpu socket will all be slightly different and rarely exactly what you typed in bios.

This is also a function of our philosophy when it comes to bios, temperatures, etc. We show you the value without any trickery. The same way we put vrm temperature probes smack in the middle. We could offset the probe a few mm and lower the temp, but what's the point? To what end? The idea behind readouts is to give you the most accurate information so you can tweak, optimize, or just check how the system is running. We are doing the same with voltage. We could set an offset to "show" 1.35v, even if the cpu is getting 1.364, but we don't. We are looking into ways to display a closer approximation of the voltage, ie 1.364 just like the cpu socket, but we won't do this through a magic hidden offset.

If you are dead set on getting as close to exact as you set you could try going 0.01 lower than you want, but even that is an approximation and will vary based on board, Psu, and cpu. The only true way to dial in an exact value would be to probe the cpu socket and test various settings until you hit the exact voltage you want.

Tl;Dr it should be fine. If you want to see a lower voltage then lower the input (~10mV) and see if its stable.

P. S. Ryzen master appears to just be reading the register (ie setting) from bios. Not what the voltage sensor says. The sensor is doing its job, but impedance affects reading vs reality.

* Spread Spectrum * -

This setting has been asked for to lock in BCLK, however its already OFF by default. We will add the option into next BIOS release, however from our testing it doesn't seem to do much (anything?). We tested on other vendors as well and confirmed it has no effect at the moment. We will try to fix on our end, if possible, but again the same behavior can be observed on other X570 vendor boards.


----------



## Nighthog

@GBT-MatthewH

If I could I want some extra features to be available in BIOS. 

"CnQ"
"BGS"
"BGS ALT"
"IBS enable"

I usually like the most settings as possible to be available. There is quite a lot hidden on Gigabyte boards these days. (many things in AMD_CBS, AMD_PBS, AMD_OVERCLOCKING)

I request these because I've had better success setting them manually on other boards that have had these settings than letting the manufacturer decide what is OK/AUTO.
Basically performance enhancements. tune to my particular wants in behaviour. 
There are settings like interleave size and whatnot as well and tons more.
There are a lot more settings I would want to tinker with but these are at the moment something I would like as a first for to be available.

Would be fun to have a BIOS with it all visible though.


----------



## GBT-MatthewH

Nighthog said:


> @GBT-MatthewH
> 
> If I could I want some extra features to be available in BIOS.
> 
> "CnQ"
> "BGS"
> "BGS ALT"
> "IBS enable"
> 
> Would be fun to have a BIOS with it all visible though.


CnQ I am trying to get unlocked. For the others can you present an argument/use case for them so I can forward it?


----------



## Nighthog

GBT-MatthewH said:


> CnQ I am trying to get unlocked. For the others can you present an argument/use case for them so I can forward it?


[BGS] & [BGS ALT]

Has to do with Memory and I found on another brand that Having [BGS ALT] disabled & [BGS] enabled for 4x8GB configuration gave a little performance gain.
Though that configuration isn't for all memory configurations so you have to set them for your individual needs/configurations. 
2x8GB I think [BGS ALT] is recommended "enabled" and [BGS] disabled. Which usually was AUTO behaviour. I miss the possibility to be able to tune myself. 
Other board vendors I reckon gives this possibility to set these manually.
There are linked memory settings like interleaving/hash/bank-swap etc correlating but they aren't as significant but can help in memory OC if pushing the limits. 

"IBS enabled" set to disabled on another board brand had SIGNIFICANT bandwidth/performance gains for memory. Basically performance was poor with it AUTO/as manufacturer wanted. 
Manual tuning for "disable" gained significant performance on a X470/Ryzen 7 1700 system I have.

These are just preferences for a enthusiast to be able to use/tweak. Most these could be found under AMD_CBS for older AGESA before the Ryzen 3000 launch.


----------



## magnafides

GBT-MatthewH said:


> 1. Anything found under "AMD" CBS or "AMD" Overclocking are not adjustable by AIB's. We can only hide/show settings. We cannot rename them, edit them, etc.


 @GBT-MatthewH Can you comment on the DDR timings under "AMD Overclocking" being hexadecimal all of a sudden? Is this a BIOS issue or AGESA 1.0.0.3ABB issue? This is on an Elite and started with one of the recent beta BIOS versions.


----------



## Heuchler

Spectre73 said:


> So I had my first go with my Aorus Master today. I am coming from an x370 Taichi, so there are a few things to relearn.
> 
> 1) As others have posted, it is very confusing that you sometimes have 2 or more places for the same setting. It is not really THAT bad, but you never know, which setting sticks and which setting does not, if you only change it in one place.
> 
> 2) Second, the SOC setting is a little confusing. Do I need to change it along with the SOC overclocking setting in the same menu? Because it is stated there. What is the intention of this "SOC overclock enable" setting (don't remember the precise name)?
> 
> 3) Under my old taichi, I could select XMP settings and modify timings etc. with that as a starting point. It seems, under Gigabyte BIOS, it is either XMP or manual, is this correct?
> 
> I would really appreciate a clean up. I know that the CBS menu can not really be influenced by GB, but at least hide the settings that can be changed in another menu and make sure, a changed setting in this other menu also applies to the (then hidden) AMD CBS setting.


ASRock does the same thing with multiple locations to get to the same setting. Buildzoid complains regarding the X370 Taichi BIOS and memory overclocking are a direct result of him doing everything via CBS sub menu's. Rather than ASRock's version of Tweaker menu.

I never had any issue that Builzoid had with my X370 Professional Gaming (same as the Taichi but with 5 GbE NIC, Power Reset and CLR CMOS button). Loading XMP and then overriding settings works the same on both my boards. 

XMP profile (programmed from the DDR maker) can set SoC at rather high settings [1.20 volts or higher] so double check that. Manual tweaking memory will result in better performance than XMP. Results will vary on workload and IC quality.


I put together my experience with memory overclocking Master in another thread. Should work for non-Master X570 AORUS board as well. 

Gigabyte X570 AORUS Master Overclocking Thread
https://www.overclock.net/forum/11-...te-x570-aorus-master-overclocking-thread.html


----------



## ShadoWillard

Used DRAM calculator to get some specific timings and voltages and managed to actually boot into Windows at 3600MHz, woo!

Unfortunately it's not stable at all. Attempting to run Memtest (or Membench in DRAM calculator) causes my PC to reboot itself. I also tried lowering it to 3533, 3466 and 3400 without changing the timings or voltage then tested each with the same results: PC reboots.

It really doesn't seem like it should be this hard to get my RAM to run at it's rated speed.


----------



## magnafides

ShadoWillard said:


> Used DRAM calculator to get some specific timings and voltages and managed to actually boot into Windows at 3600MHz, woo!
> 
> Unfortunately it's not stable at all. Attempting to run Memtest (or Membench in DRAM calculator) causes my PC to reboot itself. I also tried lowering it to 3533, 3466 and 3400 without changing the timings or voltage then tested each with the same results: PC reboots.
> 
> It really doesn't seem like it should be this hard to get my RAM to run at it's rated speed.


Which version are you using? Try 1.5.1, the timings given in 1.6.x are really unstable for me.


----------



## ShadoWillard

I was using 1.6.0.3, i'll give 1.5.1 a shot, thanks!


Edit: nope, that didn't work either; it got further along the test but still shut down my PC. At this point, honestly, I think I'm just going to order a different board and sell this thing on ebay (since I can't return it to Newegg). If you look at G.Skill's RAM configurator they actually don't recommend anything over 3200 for the Aorus Elite and I think I know why now.


----------



## Heuchler

SIV [B19.0522.1] seems to be reporting the wrong sensor for PM_CLDO12 


I test it with F5g and F5l. BIOS shows the correct voltage under PC health and Tweaker


----------



## magnafides

ShadoWillard said:


> I was using 1.6.0.3, i'll give 1.5.1 a shot, thanks!
> 
> 
> Edit: nope, that didn't work either; it got further along the test but still shut down my PC. At this point, honestly, I think I'm just going to order a different board and sell this thing on ebay (since I can't return it to Newegg). If you look at G.Skill's RAM configurator they actually don't recommend anything over 3200 for the Aorus Elite and I think I know why now.


3600-C16 is the XMP setting, and it's not stable with that profile? That's definitely weird, the board is definitely capable of those timings even with lower rated memory. It could also be faulty RAM I suppose.


----------



## CaptnJones

I just noticed it but in bios on my Aorus x570 Pro in the xmp profile instead of 3600mhz it shows 3500mhz is that a glitch?
I have Corsair Vengeance LPX CL18 3600mhz 2x8Gb


----------



## ShadoWillard

magnafides said:


> 3600-C16 is the XMP setting, and it's not stable with that profile? That's definitely weird, the board is definitely capable of those timings even with lower rated memory. It could also be faulty RAM I suppose.


It won't even boot with that profile. If I manually set the timings and put the voltage up to 1.45 (well above the 1.35 the profile calls for) it will boot but it's not stable enough to run Memtest for more than a minute or so before my PC shuts down. Even 3533, with the same voltage and timings, is not stable. It would be great if I could confirm whether it's the RAM or the board before I swap something. This build has already been a major headache (was sent the wrong CPU water block, replacement I picked up at local store turned out to be an empty box [with some extra backplates] so I had to return for another one, one of my rads had a crack and had to be replaced and I've been trying to get my RAM to run at anything close to the 3600MHz it's rated for for about a week now) and I just want to be able to sit down and play some games on my PC.


----------



## GBT-MatthewH

ShadoWillard said:


> It won't even boot with that profile. If I manually set the timings and put the voltage up to 1.45 (well above the 1.35 the profile calls for) it will boot but it's not stable enough to run Memtest for more than a minute or so before my PC shuts down. Even 3533, with the same voltage and timings, is not stable. It would be great if I could confirm whether it's the RAM or the board before I swap something. This build has already been a major headache (was sent the wrong CPU water block, replacement I picked up at local store turned out to be an empty box [with some extra backplates] so I had to return for another one, one of my rads had a crack and had to be replaced and I've been trying to get my RAM to run at anything close to the 3600MHz it's rated for for about a week now) and I just want to be able to sit down and play some games on my PC.


I have yet to see RAM that is rated for and wont hit 3600. I have actually seen alot of B and E die 3200 hit 3600. You are using slot A2/B2? If so test the memory individually.


----------



## ShadoWillard

GBT-MatthewH said:


> I have yet to see RAM that is rated for and wont hit 3600. I have actually seen alot of B and E die 3200 hit 3600. You are using slot A2/B2? If so test the memory individually.


I just tried each stick individually in slot A2 and neither would boot, or even post, with it's XMP profile enabled. Also, this is the exact RAM I'm using: https://www.newegg.com/g-skill-16gb-288-pin-ddr4-sdram/p/N82E16820232194?Item=N82E16820232194


----------



## GBT-MatthewH

ShadoWillard said:


> I just tried each stick individually in slot A2 and neither would boot, or even post, with it's XMP profile enabled. Also, this is the exact RAM I'm using: https://www.newegg.com/g-skill-16gb-288-pin-ddr4-sdram/p/N82E16820232194?Item=N82E16820232194


They boot in B2? Reseat CPU?


----------



## Kalibee

Please check my BIOS setting

I acheived 3900x 4.375GHz, 1.343V, with 3600 CL16 RAM. 
I did it with X570 Aorus Master (F5K). 
F5k is the most stable bios which I ever used for Master.
The Latest version make my PC reboot and reboot again...

But I want to confirm all of you whether I did right or not.

Setup :
M/B : Gigabyte X570 Aorus Master

CPU : Ryzen 9 3900x + H115i Platinum

RAM : G.SKILL Trident Z 32GB (16*2) 30900

VGA : Radeon 7 + G12 + Fractal Design S36

SSD : SAMSUNG 970 PRO 512GB

the detailed bios settings & Bench results are attached. 

I did several stress test for checking the stability.
- AIDA 64 Stability test for 4 hours.
- Realbench with 16GB for 4 hours.
- HCI Memtest for 1000%
- etc...


----------



## GTxFinish

My machine also started BSOD'ing with WHEA_UNCORRECTABLE_ERROR on the F5l bios version (3900X, 3800CL16 with tight timings 30,000% karhu ramtest stable 1:1 1900mhz FCLK). I'll try rolling back to F5k and see if I still bsod. This is the first i've seen them and i've gotten two in a matter of 30 minutes - It certainly seems tied to FCLK as others have reported. The faster your FCLK, the quicker the bsod comes around.

I noticed on GBT_Matthew's post on the first page of this thread that WHEA errors will be fixed on the next bios release - is that referring to the Event Log spam, or actual BSOD WHEA errors?


----------



## GBT-MatthewH

GTxFinish said:


> My machine also started BSOD'ing with WHEA_UNCORRECTABLE_ERROR on the F5l bios version (3900X, 3800CL16 with tight timings 30,000% karhu ramtest stable 1:1 1900mhz FCLK). I'll try rolling back to F5k and see if I still bsod. This is the first i've seen them and i've gotten two in a matter of 30 minutes - It certainly seems tied to FCLK as others have reported. The faster your FCLK, the quicker the bsod comes around.
> 
> I noticed on GBT_Matthew's post on the first page of this thread that WHEA errors will be fixed on the next bios release - is that referring to the Event Log spam, or actual BSOD WHEA errors?


Spam, actual errors are still actual errors


----------



## Delta9k

Dphotog said:


> I see screenshots of vastly faster stuff in the 4k area mine is struggling am I doing something wrong?


What drive are you using? just curious.
I don't think that you are that far off in the grand scheme. Variances in environmental conditions, system background processes, manufacture tolerances even between same exact hardware - the alignment of the stars and moon in relation to Saturn - all these things come into play. Don't be too concerned.


----------



## ShadoWillard

GBT-MatthewH said:


> They boot in B2? Reseat CPU?


Holy crap, thank you for suggesting I reseat the CPU.

Let me tell you all a story about how dumb I am: I left the scratch protector on my CPU water block; it wasn't actually making contact with the CPU. The end.


This whole time neither the RAM or the mobo were the problem: it was the CPU shutting down to protect itself because I'm an idiot. Anyway, after dealing with that I'm back up and it actually booted XMP without issue. I still want to test stability but hoooooly crap am I dumb.


----------



## Billy McDowell

Has any had any issue on the aquatania 10gb lan for the aorus xtreme? I cant get it to load up the setup files for the drives hell i cant even get windows to find it in device manager.


----------



## Killajolt

Billy McDowell said:


> Has any had any issue on the aquatania 10gb lan for the aorus xtreme? I cant get it to load up the setup files for the drives hell i cant even get windows to find it in device manager.



Yes, same issue cant get the tiny .exe files on gigabyte page to even launch. Windows does not find the driver either, load some junk from 2017 that dont work. I ended up going to aquantia's webpage (google "aquantia drivers" and should be first hit), downloading AQC100 driver V2.1.18.0 which windows accepted. I havent tested this yet but i just needed the driver to be flagged as broken but give this a shot.


Iam currently trying to figure out why my cpu (3900x) is now only boosting to 4.275. I am on latest bios so iam not sure if its the bios limiting a single core boost or if i did something when OC'ing the memory. seems to have started limiting after pc was shut down for awhile as it was boosting fine before at least one core getting close to 4.6


----------



## cimirocks

GBT-MatthewH said:


> [...]
> * Spread Spectrum * -
> 
> This setting has been asked for to lock in BCLK, however its already OFF by default. We will add the option into next BIOS release, however from our testing it doesn't seem to do much (anything?). We tested on other vendors as well and confirmed it has no effect at the moment. We will try to fix on our end, if possible, but again the same behavior can be observed on other X570 vendor boards.


Hi Matthew, are you sure it's off by default? My BCLK on the x570 ITX is 99.8MHz and not 100, even if I manually set it to 100MHz, I thought that was due to spread spectrum already on...
Thanks


----------



## Athyra

cimirocks said:


> Hi Matthew, are you sure it's off by default? My BCLK on the x570 ITX is 99.8MHz and not 100, even if I manually set it to 100MHz, I thought that was due to spread spectrum already on...
> Thanks


yeah same here, and i assumed the same also
if spread spectrum is off by default, and is off on all our boards, then can we have a more fine tuned bclk?
now it's 99.00, 100.00, or 101.00%
previous motherboards had 9 settings between each of those for each 0.1

for us ridiculous OCD people who unreasonable wish to see even MHZ numbers, this would be nice


----------



## fallenguru

*Gigabyte X570 Aourus Master fan control in BIOS/UEFI first impressions*

There's hardly any info on motherboard fan control out there for those of us who're trying to build silent PCs, so I figured I'd start. I'll stick to the features provided by the BIOS/UEFI, because a) this is a Linux build and b) I avoid motherboard vendor software even on Windows. Questions & improvement requests in bold.


+ All fan headers can be controlled and switched between PWM and voltage control.


~ Newer BIOS versions grant limited control over the chipset fan (3 fixed profiles). This feature isn't as useful as it sounds, since my chipset _idles_ at 60+ °C [*Is that normal?*], so it's not even off on "silent". That's with a Noctua NF-A14 mounted below. In the current configuration the chipset fan is just as loud and annoying as I'd feared.


~ You can select the reference temperature sensor for each fan, which is great, but not all fans get all options.
E.g., the CPU fan is limited to CPU temperature. Sounds logical, but the value currently seems to be something like "maximum temperature anywhere on the die". Just because one core is boosting the IHS won't get noticeably hotter quickly, ramping up the CPU fan does not make sense, there's nothing to cool. [*Please pick/calculate a sane value for CPU temperature.*] There's no smoothing / rolling average going on, either. So currently, a transient temperature spike will cause the CPU fan to spike as well, just to quiet down a second later. This is unbearable! [*Please implement some kind of smoothing / rolling average for all temperature sensors.*] This is with a 65 W as-yet stock 3700X under a Noctua NH-D15 -- it doesn't actually _get_ hot. I had planned to pin the CPU fan to VRM temperature, but it won't let me do that.
The chipset temperature can not be selected as a reference. So much for a dedicated aux fan for the chipset. [*Please allow PCH to be selected as a reference temperature.*]
Some case fan headers have "System 1" as an option, others, right next to one another, both "System 1" and "System 2". This does not make sense [*Please enable all temperature sources for all fans.*]

~ You can configure fan curves, yay!
But it only does actual curves, not steps. Since fans _changing_ speed are much more noticeable than fans running at a _constant_ speed, that's suboptimal. In my experience it makes sense to configure different constant speeds for various load types, e.g. desktop idle; web browsing / video watching; gaming; ... Each of these will have a typical temperature (range). [I realize that's not going to happen as a free BIOS upgrade.]
The divisions on the graph's axes lack labels.
You can't delete unneeded points.
The last point is fixed at 100 % PWM, so no way to cap a fan at 60 %, for example. The best you can do is move the second to last point to a temperature the sensor shouldn't ever reach.


- The board has trouble reading the RPM signal from my Noctua NF-A14 below ~25 % PWM, it intermittently shows 0 RPM / fan not present. These are specced at 20 % PWM minimum and go down to ~12 %, if they're already running. Not a big problem, but my 5-year-old Asus board deals with them just fine. 


~ The SuperIO chip does not work in Linux. That is, it87 produces a few values but most of those aren't plausible. I suspected as much going in.


----------



## Nokiron

fallenguru said:


> ~ Newer BIOS versions grant limited control over the chipset fan (3 fixed profiles). This feature isn't as useful as it sounds, since my chipset _idles_ at 60+ °C [*Is that normal?*], so it's not even off on "silent". That's with a Noctua NF-A14 mounted below. In the current configuration the chipset fan is just as loud and annoying as I'd feared.
> 
> ~ You can configure fan curves, yay!
> But it only does actual curves, not steps. Since fans _changing_ speed are much more noticeable than fans running at a _constant_ speed, that's suboptimal. In my experience it makes sense to configure different constant speeds for various load types, e.g. desktop idle; web browsing / video watching; gaming; ... Each of these will have a typical temperature (range). [I realize that's not going to happen as a free BIOS upgrade.]
> The divisions on the graph's axes lack labels.


Yes, the chipset will be quite warm with every X570 motherboard, it only runs at full speed which means no throttling or power saving features. That's the reason for the fan to exist on the platform as a whole.

Are you tweaking your fan in the BIOS? I have been using Gigabytes System Information Viewer which has a function of delta-temperature interval, it isn't perfect but it changes speed much less noticable with that configured.


----------



## CaptnJones

fallenguru said:


> There's hardly any info on motherboard fan control out there for those of us who're trying to build silent PCs, so I figured I'd start. I'll stick to the features provided by the BIOS/UEFI, because a) this is a Linux build and b) I avoid motherboard vendor software even on Windows. Questions & improvement requests in bold.
> 
> 
> + All fan headers can be controlled and switched between PWM and voltage control.
> 
> 
> ~ Newer BIOS versions grant limited control over the chipset fan (3 fixed profiles). This feature isn't as useful as it sounds, *since my chipset idles at 60+ °C [Is that normal?]*, so it's not even off on "silent". That's with a Noctua NF-A14 mounted below. In the current configuration the chipset fan is just as loud and annoying as I'd feared.
> ...
> .


 Can you please do me a favour and run heaven benchmark for 15min and then check your pch temps?
Im also having issues with high pch temp. Mine idles at 71-72°C


----------



## Nokiron

CaptnJones said:


> Can you please do me a favour and run heaven benchmark for 15min and then check your pch temps?
> Im also having issues with high pch temp. Mine idles at 71-72°C


What are you using to check the temperature?

If you are using HWiNFO make sure that you are checking under the motherboards sensors and not the one labeled "X570 Chipset". I noticed that too when checking the temperatures but the results does not make sense, after a night of gaming I saw that probe measuring a maximum of ~95C which should not be possible, the motherboard would have turned itself off by then.


----------



## CaptnJones

Yeah im us ing HwInfo. Played Pubg the other day for less than an hour and the pch temp went to 86°C :/
Could it be a temperature offset like it was with ryzen 1st gen where the temps were showing 20°C more ?

The other chipset temp is around 55-56°C on idle.


----------



## panni

CaptnJones said:


> Yeah im us ing HwInfo. Played Pubg the other day for less than an hour and the pch temp went to 86°C :/
> Could it be a temperature offset like it was with ryzen 1st gen where the temps were showing 20°C more ?
> 
> The other chipset temp is around 55-56°C on idle.


I have a similar issue. The other temp is way lower (and more realistic, as I'm not putting any PCIE 4.0 through there). Which temp is used by the fan curve in the BIOS?


----------



## rjeftw

CaptnJones said:


> Yeah im us ing HwInfo. Played Pubg the other day for less than an hour and the pch temp went to 86°C :/
> Could it be a temperature offset like it was with ryzen 1st gen where the temps were showing 20°C more ?
> 
> The other chipset temp is around 55-56°C on idle.


That's pretty warm man, what kinda case/airflow setup you have going. On my P5 and my Wetbench I stay around 50-60C. Granted its just open to the room temp air.

Maybe repaste it?


----------



## jsgiv

CaptnJones said:


> Can you please do me a favour and run heaven benchmark for 15min and then check your pch temps?
> Im also having issues with high pch temp. Mine idles at 71-72°C


in latest HWInfo (at least on the Master) - there's 2 different chipset temps being reported. Not sure if there's a bug in HWINFO or 2 actual different sensors? In either case - one is ~12-15 degrees hotter than the other..


----------



## Lancerz

jsgiv said:


> in latest HWInfo (at least on the Master) - there's 2 different chipset temps being reported. Not sure if there's a bug in HWINFO or 2 actual different sensors? In either case - one is ~12-15 degrees hotter than the other..


Mine is exactly the same, one temp is always about 15c higher than the other.


----------



## OCP

any fix for the bios reset after reboot? 
and whats this firmware update i get popped up everytime i boot into windows? i update it and it resets my bios and i have to flash again.
also, 4x16gb 3466mhz dominator rgb memory doesn't work as 4 sticks anymore, only 2, xmp or not.
aorus master x570


----------



## pschorr1123

@gbt Matthew,

Is there a way you guys can add an option to the bios to turn off the Addressable RBG channel and Rear IO ARGB when system is off? I'm on the 2nd latest bios for the Master and just added an ARGB Fan (5v, data, empty, ground) that stays on along with the rear IO that I have set to digital wave when the system is off. B4 when I had the rear IO set to color cycle along with rest of standard RGB (12v, R,G,B) it would turn off after shut down.

I looked in the bios and only found options to turn off the power button LED.


Thanks, not the end of the world but annoying for an old fart with mild ocd as myself, lol!


----------



## Bart

pschorr1123 said:


> @gbt Matthew,
> 
> Is there a way you guys can add an option to the bios to turn off the Addressable RBG channel and Rear IO ARGB when system is off? I'm on the 2nd latest bios for the Master and just added an ARGB Fan (5v, data, empty, ground) that stays on along with the rear IO that I have set to digital wave when the system is off. B4 when I had the rear IO set to color cycle along with rest of standard RGB (12v, R,G,B) it would turn off after shut down.
> 
> I looked in the bios and only found options to turn off the power button LED.
> 
> 
> Thanks, not the end of the world but annoying for an old fart with mild ocd as myself, lol!


It's already in there somewhere (I'm at work so I can't check what BIOS screen it's under). I have some ARGB fans running off the 5v too, and they always shut down on power off. In fact, I *think* that option was set by default, but I could be wrong.


----------



## GBT-MatthewH

pschorr1123 said:


> @gbt Matthew,
> 
> Is there a way you guys can add an option to the bios to turn off the Addressable RBG channel and Rear IO ARGB when system is off? I'm on the 2nd latest bios for the Master and just added an ARGB Fan (5v, data, empty, ground) that stays on along with the rear IO that I have set to digital wave when the system is off. B4 when I had the rear IO set to color cycle along with rest of standard RGB (12v, R,G,B) it would turn off after shut down.


Your LED's stay on when powered off? Mine go off... You can turn them off during sleep/hibernate by going to RGB Fusion -> Gear



CaptnJones said:


> Yeah im us ing HwInfo. Played Pubg the other day for less than an hour and the pch temp went to 86°C :/
> The other chipset temp is around 55-56°C on idle.





panni said:


> I have a similar issue. The other temp is way lower (and more realistic, as I'm not putting any PCIE 4.0 through there). Which temp is used by the fan curve in the BIOS?


I still don't know what the 1st temperature reading in HWInfo is referencing. It was introduced a version or two ago and seem anomalous. For now ignore it. The second temp is the correct one, and the one the PCH fan curve applies to.


----------



## Labuka

*Just to add*



GBT-MatthewH said:


> I still don't know what the 1st temperature reading in HWInfo is referencing. It was introduced a version or two ago and seem anomalous. For now ignore it. The second temp is the correct one, and the one the PCH fan curve applies to.


Actually It shows the same in AIDA64 just in AIDA its says PCH temp. and I was a bit worried about this temp as well.. I assumed that one temp is from IO controller and other is from AMD chipset itself(as there are 2 different chips?atleast from manual).. but you should know better if there is 2 seperate sensors? and if so.. its a bit interesting as PCH fan reacts only to lower temp setting which is actually always staying almost the same, even actively using m2.pcie4 ssd meanwhile the higher temp one goes from 60 to 80 pretty easy, obviously PCH fan curve doesnt react to the higher temp sensor, so it doesnt increase revs on fan. hopefully Its not the case.. as obviously Its not great having something over 80 degrees on the system...


----------



## OCP

firmware upgrade in question. Follow up from Post #1036


----------



## Lord Xeb

Such a good board. Just wish the 3600x would even overclock a little 
@GBT-MatthewH 

Glad to see AMD finally get you guys the bios. Myself and others in the Destiny 2 community were flustered over it. Well, that and helped when we got a workaround in a chipset driver. 

Hope I helped sooth some of the people (Posted as TheOmegaNull on reddit).


----------



## HalongPort

Is there any ETA on the BIOS reset when cold booting?

Are there any plans to integrate the Temperature Interval setting from the System Information Viewer into the BIOS and is it possible to increase the upper limit from 5 to 10? (see attached screenshot)


----------



## Heuchler

jsgiv said:


> in latest HWInfo (at least on the Master) - there's 2 different chipset temps being reported. Not sure if there's a bug in HWINFO or 2 actual different sensors? In either case - one is ~12-15 degrees hotter than the other..


PCH temp in Gigabyte's SIV shows the same temp as latest beta of HWiNFO under ITE IT8688E chipset. The first chipset temp in HWiNFO is listed as X570

With a cheap InfraRed thermometer I get about 10c lower on the surface of the Master's chipset but that is with a lot airflow (well vented case) and also HWiNFO readings should be the internal sensor to the chip.


ITE is the Super I/O Controller Chip for fan control and temperature monitoring


----------



## OCP

Reverted back to F5K bios and my Corsair Dominator RGB 3466 64GB 4x16GB kit worked with XMP with all 4 sticks plugged in. F5L wouldn't let me post with 4 sticks no matter what I did. 

Still getting the firmware upgrade thingie popup in windows tho.


----------



## CaptnJones

rjeftw said:


> That's pretty warm man, what kinda case/airflow setup you have going. On my P5 and my Wetbench I stay around 50-60C. Granted its just open to the room temp air.
> 
> Maybe repaste it?


 I have the nzxt h500. I tried all sorts of fan setups and nothing changed the (X570) chipset temps. My gpu is covering half of the fan - also noted when i moved the gpu to the other pci-e slot the idle temps would be around 10°C lower but even still when gaming for about an hour they'd still rise for 20°+. If i turn on my gpu fans to 70% i can actually cool the temps while web browsing - after 20min i got the temp down all the way to 59°C from 70. 


This is how it looks like when i leave my pc on overnight - room temp 27°C


----------



## andrepew

Anyone have a fix for a USB mouse working in the BIOS? The first time I booted in to the BIOS it worked but it broke shortly after and has been broken ever since. I'm on the latest F5I BIOS on the Aorus Master.


I've tried multiple mice and ports but no dice.


----------



## pschorr1123

GBT-MatthewH said:


> Your LED's stay on when powered off? Mine go off... You can turn them off during sleep/hibernate by going to RGB Fusion -> Gear
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I still don't know what the 1st temperature reading in HWInfo is referencing. It was introduced a version or two ago and seem anomalous. For now ignore it. The second temp is the correct one, and the one the PCH fan curve applies to.


thanks for responding. I checked the RGB Fusion settings and it is set to "off" during power down. But as you can see from my picture it stays on. You can hardly see it but the IO LEDs are on too. That only started to stay on when I set the effect to "Digital Wave" in RGB Fusion while the fan was installed yesterday and is also set to digital wave.

edit: Mario is USB powered so he stays on all the time


----------



## GBT-MatthewH

pschorr1123 said:


> thanks for responding. I checked the RGB Fusion settings and it is set to "off" during power down. But as you can see from my picture it stays on. You can hardly see it but the IO LEDs are on too. That only started to stay on when I set the effect to "Digital Wave" in RGB Fusion while the fan was installed yesterday and is also set to digital wave.
> 
> edit: Mario is USB powered so he stays on all the time


Set ERP to enable in BIOS - Settings -> Platform power -> ErP


----------



## rjeftw

Well here's mine... its been idle for nearly 4 days anything higher would have been from gaming the day before my work week started. Something however seems off with the rest of the temps on HWinfo. Ambient temps here are 73F (22.8C) Alas no fun for me until the weekend. Hope you get it figured out.





CaptnJones said:


> I have the nzxt h500. I tried all sorts of fan setups and nothing changed the (X570) chipset temps. My gpu is covering half of the fan - also noted when i moved the gpu to the other pci-e slot the idle temps would be around 10°C lower but even still when gaming for about an hour they'd still rise for 20°+. If i turn on my gpu fans to 70% i can actually cool the temps while web browsing - after 20min i got the temp down all the way to 59°C from 70.
> 
> 
> This is how it looks like when i leave my pc on overnight - room temp 27°C


----------



## Raisin_334

Is there a way we can scroll down through the option descriptions in the BIOS? It seems well documented but you can't see most of it. Thanks


----------



## Athyra

Raisin_334 said:


> Is there a way we can scroll down through the option descriptions in the BIOS? It seems well documented but you can't see most of it. Thanks


+1
noticed you can drag em around, but they still get cut off


----------



## RAINFIRE

GBT-MatthewH said:


> Set ERP to enable in BIOS - Settings -> Platform power -> ErP


 @pschorr1123, I tried this and the only way to get power back on was to remove the video card and then the CMOS battery for 30 seconds to do cold bios reset. Before I removed the battery, the mobo power light wouldn't come on - nothing came on. Scared me for a few minutes.

My aRGB stays on ALL the time unless I completely remove power at the PSU switch. I'd like a fix as well and above isn't it  Oh yeah, I'm using X570 Master, 3700X and 5700 XT. I'll try it again now that I know I may have to do a battery cmos clear/reset again.

EDIT: I tried this again. I loaded optimized defaults only and rebooted, then tried this. Again, I had to remove the battery to clear cmos before the motherboard power light would come on. This doesn't work for me.


----------



## mikeparkie

Can I run 3x M.2's on the X570 Master without any bottlenecking? I'm planning on running 1x1TB Aorus Gen4 M.2 and 2x2TB Aorus Gen4 M.2 and I wanted to ensure that they'll be no slowdown.


----------



## Streetdragon

First m.2 by the cpu is direct conected to the cpu PCI4.0 x4
The other two will share PCI4.0 x4 on both m.2Slots + 4 sata ports


----------



## mikeparkie

Thanks for the reply. 
So am I correct in thinking the CPU connected M.2 would run at full speed and the two PCH connected M.2 sharing x4 (with only 4 SATA) means that they would run at half speed? Sorry for being dense. 

I'm just after knowing if 3xM.2 PCIE Gen 4 drives is overkill.


----------



## Speedster159

Is there any point to getting the Aorus Ultra over the Pro Wifi?


----------



## bigblueshock

Finally made the switch! Went from an Asus Sabertooth X79+Core i7 4930k to the X570 Aorus Master+3900x. I will be using the 4930k as part of a server build. I was pleasantly surprised there's a Backplate on the Master. I thought there was only one on the Xtreme. The only parts I changed from the i7 4930k to the R9 3700x was the CPU/Mobo/Memory. Dropped in some pics below. 

Final build consists of:
-Cooler Master HAF X (old school.. I know, But the airflow is great)
-Corsair HX1050
-MSI GeForce GTX GTX 1080 Ti DUKE 11G OC (cooled with NZXT Kraken G10 + Corsair H90 + Corsair ML140 Fans push/pull)
-G.Skill F4-3600C15D-16GTZ (15-15-15-35-1.35v)
-Ryzen 9 3900x (cooled with Corsair H105 + 4x COUGAR Vortex PWM 120mm CF-V12HPB)
-Gigabyte Aorus X570 Master

I may get a RAM cooler, not sure if those are a gimmick or not. I also have to do a lot of reading up on overclocking the RAM. Right now I'm running XMP on the latest BIOS.

Edit: I ended up going with the Master over the Crosshair VIII due to support, and three M.2 slots as opposed to two. SATA will not be as important to me in the future as NVMe will be.


----------



## Streetdragon

mikeparkie said:


> Thanks for the reply.
> So am I correct in thinking the CPU connected M.2 would run at full speed and the two PCH connected M.2 sharing x4 (with only 4 SATA) means that they would run at half speed? Sorry for being dense.
> 
> I'm just after knowing if 3xM.2 PCIE Gen 4 drives is overkill.


more or less yes. I think PCI4 x2 == PCI3 x4
Should be fast neough. You can still drive them in raid 0 for more speed


----------



## pschorr1123

GBT-MatthewH said:


> Set ERP to enable in BIOS - Settings -> Platform power -> ErP



Thanks, that worked! I never would have messed with that setting on my own


----------



## Lancerz

pschorr1123 said:


> Thanks, that worked! I never would have messed with that setting on my own


I googled that when I first built my pc and found that out also, because the lights on my desk would stay on and it was driving me crazy lol.


----------



## mikeparkie

Streetdragon said:


> more or less yes. I think PCI4 x2 == PCI3 x4
> Should be fast neough. You can still drive them in raid 0 for more speed


So overkill then. I guess I'd probably be better off going with CPU x1 1TB PCIE Gen4 and PCH x2 2TB PCIE Gen3. And that way I won't interfere with the GPU lane.


----------



## Athyra

mikeparkie said:


> So overkill then. I guess I'd probably be better off going with CPU x1 1TB PCIE Gen4 and PCH x2 2TB PCIE Gen3. And that way I won't interfere with the GPU lane.


the absolute fastest gpus today are barely using pcie gen 2 x16 at full speed, let alone gen 3, and super far from gen 4

what i mean to say is throw it all in there and don't worry, there are more than enough lanes to go around at this point
maybe when next-gen nvmes come out that will change

see here: https://www.techpowerup.com/review/nvidia-geforce-rtx-2080-ti-pci-express-scaling/


----------



## Streetdragon

Yep. the pci lanes for the gpus and the chipset/m.2 are different ones. so dont worry!


----------



## mikeparkie

Athyra said:


> the absolute fastest gpus today are barely using pcie gen 2 x16 at full speed, let alone gen 3, and super far from gen 4
> 
> what i mean to say is throw it all in there and don't worry, there are more than enough lanes to go around at this point
> maybe when next-gen nvmes come out that will change
> 
> see here: https://www.techpowerup.com/review/nvidia-geforce-rtx-2080-ti-pci-express-scaling/


Interesting read. Thank you. 



Streetdragon said:


> Yep. the pci lanes for the gpus and the chipset/m.2 are different ones. so dont worry!


Thanks for the advice.


----------



## Dibiase

Bart said:


> It's already in there somewhere (I'm at work so I can't check what BIOS screen it's under). I have some ARGB fans running off the 5v too, and they always shut down on power off. In fact, I *think* that option was set by default, but I could be wrong.


This happens to me too. There is a setting in the bios to turn off the lights when powered off but it does nothing on my Aorus Master for the aRGB ports. I have noticed if I launch the fusion software before I shutdown and close it out the software, I will get a message that states something like "closing the application we no longer be able to control the lights" and if I continue the aRGB header lights turn off. Then I can shutdown and the lights stay off. If I just do a standard shutdown with the lights on they stay on.


----------



## Bart

Dibiase said:


> This happens to me too. There is a setting in the bios to turn off the lights when powered off but it does nothing on my Aorus Master for the aRGB ports. I have noticed if I launch the fusion software before I shutdown and close it out the software, I will get a message that states something like "closing the application we no longer be able to control the lights" and if I continue the aRGB header lights turn off. Then I can shutdown and the lights stay off. If I just do a standard shutdown with the lights on they stay on.


Which 5v header are you using? The one at the top right of the board, or the one on the bottom left?


----------



## fallenguru

CaptnJones said:


> Can you please do me a favour and run heaven benchmark for 15min and then check your pch temps?


Love to, as soon as I figure out how to read the PCH temp under Linux ... The best I could do right now is reboot right after the benchmark and jot down the temp shown in the UEFI.


----------



## Dibiase

Bart said:


> Which 5v header are you using? The one at the top right of the board, or the one on the bottom left?


I'm using both. The top one has my 3 radiator fans and the bottom one has my case fans. Both stay on when powered off unless I close out the fusion software before I shutdown.


----------



## Bart

Dibiase said:


> I'm using both. The top one has my 3 radiator fans and the bottom one has my case fans. Both stay on when powered off unless I close out the fusion software before I shutdown.


Hmm, that's interesting. I wonder why some people have these issues and others don't. Makes me wonder if the RGB fans themselves have something to do with it. With my Fractal Design Prisma fans, there's a separate daisy-chainable connector for the RGB, and the power is a traditional 3-pin connector. Most other RGB fans seem to have an all-in-one type of proprietary connector for both, so they can hook you into their garbage RGB ecosystems like NZXT HUE, Corsair CUE/link/whatever, etc. Fractal seems to be one of the few companies who focused on using standard motherboard connection for ARGB control. I wonder if that separation of power and RGB is why I'm not having the same issues. I seem to be the only dude rocking these Prisma fans, so it's hard for me to compare!


----------



## Speedster159

Speedster159 said:


> Is there any point to getting the Aorus Ultra over the Pro Wifi?


Bump.


----------



## RAINFIRE

Dibiase said:


> I'm using both. The top one has my 3 radiator fans and the bottom one has my case fans. Both stay on when powered off unless I close out the fusion software before I shutdown.





Bart said:


> Hmm, that's interesting. I wonder why some people have these issues and others don't. Makes me wonder if the RGB fans themselves have something to do with it. With my Fractal Design Prisma fans, there's a separate daisy-chainable connector for the RGB, and the power is a traditional 3-pin connector. Most other RGB fans seem to have an all-in-one type of proprietary connector for both, so they can hook you into their garbage RGB ecosystems like NZXT HUE, Corsair CUE/link/whatever, etc. Fractal seems to be one of the few companies who focused on using standard motherboard connection for ARGB control. I wonder if that separation of power and RGB is why I'm not having the same issues. I seem to be the only dude rocking these Prisma fans, so it's hard for me to compare!





GBT-MatthewH said:


> Set ERP to enable in BIOS - Settings -> Platform power -> ErP


 @GBT-MatthewH I tried this and the only way to get power back on was to remove the video card and then the CMOS battery for 30 seconds to do cold bios reset. Before I removed the battery, the mobo power light wouldn't come on - nothing came on. Scared me for a few minutes.

My aRGB stays on ALL the time unless I completely remove power at the PSU switch. I'd like a fix as well and above isn't it  Oh yeah, I'm using X570 Master, 3700X and 5700 XT. I tried this again but this time I loaded optimized defaults only and rebooted, then tried @GBT-MatthewH's sugguestion and again, I had to remove the battery to clear cmos before the motherboard power light would come on. This doesn't work for me.


----------



## ver_21

Speedster159 said:


> Bump.



(3) m.2 slots on the ultra, only (2) on the Pro Wifi


----------



## Athyra

maybe the ppt, tdc, and edc are different?
i tried to find what those values are for different motherboards but they arent listed in the specs or the manual =/


----------



## pschorr1123

Bart said:


> Hmm, that's interesting. I wonder why some people have these issues and others don't. Makes me wonder if the RGB fans themselves have something to do with it. With my Fractal Design Prisma fans, there's a separate daisy-chainable connector for the RGB, and the power is a traditional 3-pin connector. Most other RGB fans seem to have an all-in-one type of proprietary connector for both, so they can hook you into their garbage RGB ecosystems like NZXT HUE, Corsair CUE/link/whatever, etc. Fractal seems to be one of the few companies who focused on using standard motherboard connection for ARGB control. I wonder if that separation of power and RGB is why I'm not having the same issues. I seem to be the only dude rocking these Prisma fans, so it's hard for me to compare!



The fan I was having an issue with is Aura Sync compatible. It uses a 3 pin to power the fan and a separate (5v,data,blank,ground) aRGB cable for the lights. The motherboard IO rgb was also staying on after I set it to the Digital Wave effect in RGB Fusion. 

All of the other aRGB fans I looked at have proprietary cables and control boxes that I didn't want to deal with.


----------



## GBT-MatthewH

RAINFIRE said:


> @GBT-MatthewH I tried this and the only way to get power back on was to remove the video card and then the CMOS battery for 30 seconds to do cold bios reset. Before I removed the battery, the mobo power light wouldn't come on - nothing came on. Scared me for a few minutes.
> 
> My aRGB stays on ALL the time unless I completely remove power at the PSU switch. I'd like a fix as well and above isn't it  Oh yeah, I'm using X570 Master, 3700X and 5700 XT. I tried this again but this time I loaded optimized defaults only and rebooted, then tried @GBT-MatthewH's sugguestion and again, I had to remove the battery to clear cmos before the motherboard power light would come on. This doesn't work for me.


ERP is low power mode (essentially). I can ask if its possible to add a separate option to turn all LED's off - Not sure if there is a logic switch that can handle it but I will ask.


----------



## unknownlimit

I have an issue with x570 Pro Wifi (bios F4j) using 3700x, when I disable CSM in the bios and entered back to bios after reboot the setting is changed back to CSM Enabled. I have installed Windows 10 using Uefi option. I have a Sapphire Rx 580 8gb nitro and xfx 580 gtr 8gb, one of them being used at a time. I have tried loading defaults and removed the cmos battery but the issue is still there.


----------



## skylarr

Do you still happen to have the bios that is shipped with the x570 master Matt? 

Could you upload it somewhereplease? Or if someone else has it i'd appreciate it, getting some weird pubg mouse lag with f5l, better on f5k but before i updated it to i/k felt better so wanted to do some comparsions on frametime/latency.

I think it was f2 or f2g forgot.

Thanks!


----------



## GBT-MatthewH

skylarr said:


> Do you still happen to have the bios that is shipped with the x570 master Matt?
> 
> Could you upload it somewhereplease? Or if someone else has it i'd appreciate it, getting some weird pubg mouse lag with f5l, better on f5k but before i updated it to i/k felt better so wanted to do some comparsions on frametime/latency.
> 
> I think it was f2 or f2g forgot.
> 
> Thanks!


Its literally on the website. It even says "First release"


----------



## Heuchler

F4 was the first released BIOS [AGESA 1.0.0.3] - https://www.gigabyte.com/Motherboard/X570-AORUS-MASTER-rev-10/support#support-dl-bios
N11 reviewer [AGESA 1.0.0.2 CA]


----------



## aiphoenix

Hi!


I'm a little at a loss here. I own an Aorus 570X mini itx, and upgraded to the latest BIOS. After that, the PC just wouldn't load properly at all. I got different BSODs whenever loading windows. So, After a lot of tinkering, I downgraded to the original BIOS and reinstalled Windows. Now it kinda starts, but the fan on my Radeon XT 5700 GPU goes in to turbo mode randomly, even tho the temperatures seems allright. After a period of full speed from the fans, my PC just shuts down. Any ideas? Thanks!


----------



## Heuchler

aiphoenix said:


> Hi!
> 
> 
> I'm a little at a loss here. I own an Aorus 570X mini itx, and upgraded to the latest BIOS. After that, the PC just wouldn't load properly at all. I got different BSODs whenever loading windows. So, After a lot of tinkering, I downgraded to the original BIOS and reinstalled Windows. Now it kinda starts, but the fan on my Radeon XT 5700 GPU goes in to turbo mode randomly, even tho the temperatures seems allright. After a period of full speed from the fans, my PC just shuts down. Any ideas? Thanks!


Was your new build stable before updating the BIOS. If all new try reseating CPU and RAM. Are you using XMP profile. if so make sure timings and voltages are somewhat near rated speed. XMP can set CPU_SOC was to high [1.2v or higher]

Have you tried locking your Radeon RX 5700 XT to PCIe Gen3 to troubleshoot. Also, reseating the GPU can fix some issues.


make sure to be using DIMM A2 and B2 


Filling out RIGBUILDER or listing your components would help.


----------



## ljmadness

GBT-MatthewH said:


> Didn't fix it on my board. Thought it was just a bad overclock but @*ljmadness* seems to have disproved that. I kicked his screen shots back to R&D to test. See what they say.
> 
> On another note I have a test BIOS for "fan goes to 100% after sleep" issue if anyone wants to test. Only for X570 Master.



Did your R&D folks have any luck at reproducing the DRAM bug @GBT-MatthewH?


----------



## HalongPort

Is anyone reaching correct boost (all default, auto settings) clocks on Cinebench 20?


With a 3800X and 2 x 16 GB RAM (3600 MHz, 14-19-14-30) I get:
MT: 4976 pts , 4192 MHz
ST: 516 pts, 4466,9 MHz

I just can't break 5000 pts in MT.
The 3800X is doing much better in manual overclocking than 3700X (mine does 4.3 GHz @ 1.265V), but at default/auto settings it is really disappointing.


----------



## IlIfadeIlI

Got x570 master board with some g.skill cas 16 3600 mhz neo's and have an odd problem. I have the RAM set to XMP profile but when I restart the PC the RAM reverts back to 2100mhz. If I restart, go into bios hen save and exit it goes back to 3600mhz until the next restart. Is there something I can do to alleviate this issue or is this in need of a bios update?


----------



## ShadoWillard

Now that I've got my ram running at 3600 I did notice something that I wanted to point out here, see if anyone else has noticed it or if maybe it can make it's way to Gigabyte's R&D for a possible BIOS solution as seems to have happened with a few other things brought up in this thread:

If I just leave it to having my XMP profile enabled the frequency does not get set when booting up from full shutdown. The timings and voltage will be at their XMP settings but the frequency remains at 2133. If I go into the BIOS menu at boot and just "Save & exit" without actually changing anything it will all apply properly. Same goes for if I use a profile that has the frequency, timings and voltage all set manually (with XMP disabled) so it's not an issue I'm even bothered by, but it is weird and can be a crappy surprise if you're expecting your RAM to run at XMP.

Now, technically, my G.Skill Trident Z RAM (F4-3600C16D-16GTZ) is not on the QVL for the Aorus Elite. It is, however, functionally identical to the Ripjaws (F4-3600C16D-16GVK) that is: same B-die chips, voltage, timings and frequency. The only difference, as far as I can tell, is the heatsink. (I was planning to buy the Ripjaws but it wasn't in stock when I ordered all my parts and the Trident Z was) So that really doesn't seem like it _should_ be a factor but I wanted to mention it anyway.


Edit: I wrote this out then had to step away from my PC for a bit and I see that during this time someone else made a post directly before me describing the same problem. Nice. For the record, mine seems to hold fine through reboots, it's only going from a cold boot that the frequency inexplicably drops down to 2133.


----------



## dansi

Hey GBT Matthew, what is the quick start guide to get Master up and running at highest performing states and bios stability?

Say turn on PBO
CPU Auto voltage,
3800 RAM at 1.35V
1600 IF ?
LLC?

Thanks


----------



## pr0g4m1ng

Hi, 

can someone here tell me whether it is possible to disable single SATA ports in the bios?


I have an older Gigabyte board (for Intel) and use this option in combination with the profiles as kind of a boot manager.


----------



## Spectre73

HalongPort said:


> Is anyone reaching correct boost (all default, auto settings) clocks on Cinebench 20?
> 
> 
> With a 3800X and 2 x 16 GB RAM (3600 MHz, 14-19-14-30) I get:
> MT: 4976 pts , 4192 MHz
> ST: 516 pts, 4466,9 MHz
> 
> I just can't break 5000 pts in MT.
> The 3800X is doing much better in manual overclocking than 3700X (mine does 4.3 GHz @ 1.265V), but at default/auto settings it is really disappointing.


With my 3700x I sometimes get more than 5000 points. So your 3800x should be well above that.

I noticed a few things in the short time I had my board:

- CPU voltage: there are some recommendations to set this from AUTO to NORMAL. Don't do that, it limits performance. I score around 150 pts lower in CB20 MT with normal instead of auto.

- did you enable PBO? If so, just enable it, so it stays the only menu item. Don't fiddle with other settings. If you just enable it, there won't even be other settings. It increased my performance a little bit.


----------



## fallenguru

GBT-MatthewH said:


> Its literally on the website. It even says "First release"





Heuchler said:


> F4 was the first released BIOS



Interesting. Mine had F3 on it, I even have a backup.


----------



## aiphoenix

Heuchler said:


> Was your new build stable before updating the BIOS. If all new try reseating CPU and RAM. Are you using XMP profile. if so make sure timings and voltages are somewhat near rated speed. XMP can set CPU_SOC was to high [1.2v or higher]
> 
> Have you tried locking your Radeon RX 5700 XT to PCIe Gen3 to troubleshoot. Also, reseating the GPU can fix some issues.
> 
> 
> make sure to be using DIMM A2 and B2
> 
> 
> Filling out RIGBUILDER or listing your components would help.



Wow, you are an absolute star, good sir! Thing is I set it to Gen3 once (using a GPU riser), and forgot to re-enable it after updating BIOS. After I did it again, PC runs like a kitten. Thank you so much!


----------



## HalongPort

Spectre73 said:


> With my 3700x I sometimes get more than 5000 points. So your 3800x should be well above that.
> 
> I noticed a few things in the short time I had my board:
> 
> - CPU voltage: there are some recommendations to set this from AUTO to NORMAL. Don't do that, it limits performance. I score around 150 pts lower in CB20 MT with normal instead of auto.
> 
> - did you enable PBO? If so, just enable it, so it stays the only menu item. Don't fiddle with other settings. If you just enable it, there won't even be other settings. It increased my performance a little bit.


CPU Voltage is on AUTO and I enabled PBO. MT Score is now 4989 pts.
While on a CB20 run Ryzen Master shows:
Temp: 75.14°C
Freq: 4141 MHz
PPT: 11% (900 W max)
TDC: 13% (480 A max)
EDC: 16% (600 A max)

There must be something limiting the performance.


----------



## IntelHouseFire

Which is faster - flashing the bios with the q-flash button without CPU/memory, or doing it normally in the bios menus? I want to minimize the risk of a power failure.


----------



## Spectre73

HalongPort said:


> CPU Voltage is on AUTO and I enabled PBO. MT Score is now 4989 pts.
> While on a CB20 run Ryzen Master shows:
> Temp: 75.14°C
> Freq: 4141 MHz
> PPT: 11% (900 W max)
> TDC: 13% (480 A max)
> EDC: 16% (600 A max)
> 
> There must be something limiting the performance.


Filling out your system stats in the signature or using rigbuilder would help.
But I do not think that there is necessarily something wrong with your system. It has been proven that temperature accounts for some performance gains and if your cooling is just average, you are already limited. My result is with custom watercooling (but a badly ventilated case). So you having more or less the same performance as me could be perfectly fine, because the 3800x is not really that much faster in the first place (around 2-4% tops).


----------



## ibslice

I seem to be having an issue where the primary bios and secondary bios like to swap from time to time. For example I changed the cooler today and the bios swapped from primary to secondary. The big problem with this is that it doesn't tell you which bios it's on. I have a few friends with the same board and they were saying its happened to them also and they have the same annoyance and that they wished it would tell you which it's using. Now flicking the board switches to make it use a particular bios does NOT solve this issue. It will still swap when it wants to.


----------



## Athyra

HalongPort said:


> CPU Voltage is on AUTO and I enabled PBO. MT Score is now 4989 pts.
> While on a CB20 run Ryzen Master shows:
> Temp: 75.14°C
> Freq: 4141 MHz
> PPT: 11% (900 W max)
> TDC: 13% (480 A max)
> EDC: 16% (600 A max)
> 
> There must be something limiting the performance.


the point difference might be ram/IF, it makes a pretty huge difference
i tested 2.1ghz and 3.8ghz memory and went from 7700ish cb20 to 8k without touching cpu
so the dozen or so points you are missing to break your 5k goal may well be that
also like Spectre said it could be temp, i'm not sure myself at what temp your cpu will begin throttling

i recommend a per-ccx oc on that cou anyways


----------



## IlIfadeIlI

ShadoWillard said:


> Now that I've got my ram running at 3600 I did notice something that I wanted to point out here, see if anyone else has noticed it or if maybe it can make it's way to Gigabyte's R&D for a possible BIOS solution as seems to have happened with a few other things brought up in this thread:
> 
> If I just leave it to having my XMP profile enabled the frequency does not get set when booting up from full shutdown. The timings and voltage will be at their XMP settings but the frequency remains at 2133. If I go into the BIOS menu at boot and just "Save & exit" without actually changing anything it will all apply properly. Same goes for if I use a profile that has the frequency, timings and voltage all set manually (with XMP disabled) so it's not an issue I'm even bothered by, but it is weird and can be a crappy surprise if you're expecting your RAM to run at XMP.
> 
> Now, technically, my G.Skill Trident Z RAM (F4-3600C16D-16GTZ) is not on the QVL for the Aorus Elite. It is, however, functionally identical to the Ripjaws (F4-3600C16D-16GVK) that is: same B-die chips, voltage, timings and frequency. The only difference, as far as I can tell, is the heatsink. (I was planning to buy the Ripjaws but it wasn't in stock when I ordered all my parts and the Trident Z was) So that really doesn't seem like it _should_ be a factor but I wanted to mention it anyway.
> 
> 
> Edit: I wrote this out then had to step away from my PC for a bit and I see that during this time someone else made a post directly before me describing the same problem. Nice. For the record, mine seems to hold fine through reboots, it's only going from a cold boot that the frequency inexplicably drops down to 2133.


lol, what a coincidence! Mine sadly happens every restart. Let me know if you find a solution.


----------



## cbutters

GBT-MatthewH said:


> There are dozens and dozens of threads on this... You can't compare board to board, you need to compare AGESA to AGESA. Even then there is variance. With 2 identical CPU's, on the same board, same AGESA, you may get different results. With the same CPU and 2 identical boards, you may get different results. Cooling is a big factor also. All that being said _in general_ 1002 offers best boost. 1003ABA is the best memory compatibility and fixes Destiny 2. I suggest reading the last update from AMD directly -
> 
> https://community.amd.com/community...te-5-let-s-talk-clocks-voltages-and-destiny-2
> https://reddit.com/r/Amd/comments/ciajef/placeholder_update_on_whea_warnings_destiny_2_and/


Your first link is about idle voltages and says nothing about boost; second link as well is not covering the topic of boost behavior. The latest update from AMD doesn't address boost speeds at all.

I have a Gigabyte X570 Aorus Master, a 3900X, a high end custom water cooling system. 
I've tried every combination of BIOS for this board, and the original board BIOS let my 3900X actually hit something close to 4.6GHz. Every BIOS newer than that (with newer AGESA) seems to cap single core boosts at 4.3-4.4GHz. This affects single core performance by about 5%. 

Can we expect that a future BIOS will restore single core boost to advertised speeds for the 3900X?


----------



## OCP

cbutters said:


> Your first link is about idle voltages and says nothing about boost; second link as well is not covering the topic of boost behavior. The latest update from AMD doesn't address boost speeds at all.
> 
> I have a Gigabyte X570 Aorus Master, a 3900X, a high end custom water cooling system.
> I've tried every combination of BIOS for this board, and the original board BIOS let my 3900X actually hit something close to 4.6GHz. Every BIOS newer than that (with newer AGESA) seems to cap single core boosts at 4.3-4.4GHz. This affects single core performance by about 5%.
> 
> Can we expect that a future BIOS will restore single core boost to advertised speeds for the 3900X?


Same issue same board and cpu



ibslice said:


> I seem to be having an issue where the primary bios and secondary bios like to swap from time to time. For example I changed the cooler today and the bios swapped from primary to secondary. The big problem with this is that it doesn't tell you which bios it's on. I have a few friends with the same board and they were saying its happened to them also and they have the same annoyance and that they wished it would tell you which it's using. Now flicking the board switches to make it use a particular bios does NOT solve this issue. It will still swap when it wants to.


Same and my friend too.


----------



## skylarr

fallenguru said:


> Interesting. Mine had F3 on it, I even have a backup.


Yeah mine said f2 i believe that's why i asked since the earliest i could see was f4 on the site.


----------



## Heuchler

ibslice said:


> I seem to be having an issue where the primary bios and secondary bios like to swap from time to time. For example I changed the cooler today and the bios swapped from primary to secondary. The big problem with this is that it doesn't tell you which bios it's on. I have a few friends with the same board and they were saying its happened to them also and they have the same annoyance and that they wished it would tell you which it's using. Now flicking the board switches to make it use a particular bios does NOT solve this issue. It will still swap when it wants to.


Dual BIOS, besides allowing for a fast recovery method, allows for additional security.
For boards that have physical switch to allow Single BIOS mode and allowing to select between the MAIN and BACKUP BIOS. 




AlphaC said:


> *Dual BIOS with replaceable BIOS chip explanation*
> It is advisable to use Single BIOS mode such that the second chip is untouched. Flash only via USB in the BIOS itself via Q-Flash. Don't flash in Windows or other OS.
> Try to load Optimized Defaults so that all settings are stock before flashing the BIOS.
> 
> When you have a corrupt main BIOS you can then flash over the main BIOS by switching the BIOS to the 2nd BIOS.
> 
> 1. Set board to single BIOS mode if not already.
> 2. Boot off the backup BIOS
> 3. Once in the BIOS flip the switch to the BIOS you want to flash,
> 4. Use Q-Flash to flash the BIOS. After reboot it may power cycle up to 5 times for memory training reasons.





IntelHouseFire said:


> Which is faster - flashing the bios with the q-flash button without CPU/memory, or doing it normally in the bios menus? I want to minimize the risk of a power failure.


Q-Flash can update the BIOS without a OS like DOS or Windows - embedded in BIOS [END key on POST screen or F8 inside the menu in BIOS].
Q-Flash Plus is more of a recovery tool or if you don't have a unsupported processor and need to update the BIOS (takes 2-3 minutes). Has to be done in Dual-BIOS mode if the board has it. Flashes MAIN BIOS then upon success it flashed the BACKUP BIOS .

white USB	port on rear I/O with a USB flash	drive (formatted in FAT32/16 file	system). renamed the BIOS file to "GIGABYTE.bin"



"if the main BIOS is corrupted or damaged, the backup BIOS will take over on the next system boot to ensure normal system operation"


----------



## OCP

Heuchler said:


> Dual BIOS, besides allowing for a fast recovery method, allows for additional security.
> For boards that have physical switch to allow Single BIOS mode and allowing to select between the MAIN and BACKUP BIOS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Q-Flash can update the BIOS without a OS like DOS or Windows - embedded in BIOS [END key on POST screen or F8 inside the menu in BIOS].
> Q-Flash Plus is more of a recovery tool or if you don't have a unsupported processor and need to update the BIOS (takes 2-3 minutes). Has to be done in Dual-BIOS mode if the board has it. Flashes MAIN BIOS then upon success it flashed the BACKUP BIOS .
> 
> white USB	port on rear I/O with a USB flash	drive (formatted in FAT32/16 file	system). renamed the BIOS file to "GIGABYTE.bin"
> 
> 
> 
> "if the main BIOS is corrupted or damaged, the backup BIOS will take over on the next system boot to ensure normal system operation"


so are you saying switch both switches to '1' to force it staying on the main bios?


----------



## Heuchler

SB positiion 2 and BIOS_SW position 2 will force the BIOS in single BIOS mode and use the BACKUP BIOS (leaving the stock BIOS on release version is normally best but since we have Q-Flash PLUS it isn't all to relevant).

I would recommend having the system shutdown and turning off the PSU via the switch in the back.


The switching between the MAIN and BACKUP BIOS is a little odd. I only experienced it when I caused and issue/BUG with PBO overclocking and Ryzen Master. 

Normally 5 failed boot attempt and CLR cleared error message in BIOS when I try to undervolt or pushing my memory beyond its limited.


----------



## bigblueshock

My computer switched to second BIOS this morning as well. Granted, I was playing around with Memory speeds/timings to test differences out. After loading a saved profile, I clicked OK to reboot and got a black screen. I shut down, booted back up again into BIOS, and my saved profiles were gone. I was like "***??". Didn't think anything of it and started creating a new profile. A few minutes later my friend told me it probably switched to second BIOS. Low and behold, it did (first time gigabyte owner, never thought about 2nd BIOS).

I ended up booting into Windows with everything default on the backup BIOS (not knowing I was on backup BIOS), and immediately noticed the version was F4 compared to Main BIOS F5I.

Flipped the SB switch (closest to CPU) to position 2. Computer wouldn't boot, but I was able to click the Clear CMOS button on the backplate. That let me get into the BIOS and my profiles have returned (considering I am on primary BIOS now)

TL;DR: For newcomers to Gigabyte; the board ships in Dual BIOS mode. If trying to achieve stability in OC'ing, it can throw you into backup BIOS without any warning or even knowing. There are no messages about being in the backup BIOS other than profiles being missing, or BIOS version being different.


----------



## madpete76

Hi Matthew, I have a set of G.SKILL F4-3600C17D-32GTZR and a Master x570.

I have been manually tuning memory timings, but no matter what I do the bios will not accept Cas 15 on this kit.

If I manually set CAS 15 in the memory timings, the bios will set CAS 16 after saving and reboot.

Is this a bug? Or am a doing something wrong?


----------



## magnafides

madpete76 said:


> Hi Matthew, I have a set of G.SKILL F4-3600C17D-32GTZR and a Master x570.
> 
> I have been manually tuning memory timings, but no matter what I do the bios will not accept Cas 15 on this kit.
> 
> If I manually set CAS 15 in the memory timings, the bios will set CAS 16 after saving and reboot.
> 
> Is this a bug? Or am a doing something wrong?


Disable Geardown Mode.


----------



## IntelHouseFire

Heuchler said:


> Dual BIOS, besides allowing for a fast recovery method, allows for additional security.
> For boards that have physical switch to allow Single BIOS mode and allowing to select between the MAIN and BACKUP BIOS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Q-Flash can update the BIOS without a OS like DOS or Windows - embedded in BIOS [END key on POST screen or F8 inside the menu in BIOS].
> Q-Flash Plus is more of a recovery tool or if you don't have a unsupported processor and need to update the BIOS (takes 2-3 minutes). Has to be done in Dual-BIOS mode if the board has it. Flashes MAIN BIOS then upon success it flashed the BACKUP BIOS .
> 
> white USB	port on rear I/O with a USB flash	drive (formatted in FAT32/16 file	system). renamed the BIOS file to "GIGABYTE.bin"
> 
> 
> 
> "if the main BIOS is corrupted or damaged, the backup BIOS will take over on the next system boot to ensure normal system operation"


So as long as the board have dual bioses, a power outage can't possibly completely brick the board? If one chip gets corrupted, can you un-corrupt it by writing to it again later? Does all x570 Aorus boards have dual bioses? I can't find any information about it in the Ultra manual, which is the board I'm planning to get.


----------



## madpete76

magnafides said:


> Disable Geardown Mode.


Thanks Magnafides! I will try that.


----------



## Heuchler

IntelHouseFire said:


> So as long as the board have dual bioses, a power outage can't possibly completely brick the board? If one chip gets corrupted, can you un-corrupt it by writing to it again later? Does all x570 Aorus boards have dual bioses? I can't find any information about it in the Ultra manual, which is the board I'm planning to get.


I believe you are correct as in that all Dual BIOS board should be fully recoverable with a USB Flashback. I have only been able to brick one of my BIOS so far. Recover was pretty easy.

All GIGABYTE X570 motherboards have BIOS recovery via QFLASH+ through USB BIOS flashback chip 504N. 

X570 AORUS XTREME, X570 AORUS MASTER, X570 AORUS ULTRA and X570 AORUS PRO all have Dual BIOS.

XTREME and MASTER have physical switches on the board to select which BIOS. And they have one BIOS that is socket as well.










edit:

Ultra has it listed on the international GIGABYTE site under BIOS. Might not have been advertised on some sites or material.
https://www.gigabyte.com/Motherboard/X570-AORUS-ULTRA-rev-10/sp#sp

also on the aorus.com site
https://www.aorus.com/X570-AORUS-ULTRA-rev-10#pd_spec



X570 Netherland 15 motherboard reviews at Hardware.info 
https://nl.hardware.info/artikel/9411/15-amd-x570-moederborden-review-op-de-proef-met-een-3900x


----------



## OCP

is everyone's ryzen cpu voltage increasing and decreasing as it should? My 3900x on x570 master is idling around 1.46xx with 9 cores sleeping.


----------



## Heuchler

OCP said:


> is everyone's ryzen cpu voltage increasing and decreasing as it should? My 3900x on x570 master is idling around 1.46xx with 9 cores sleeping.


I just set a fixed vcore [1.293] and turned off PBO on my Master. No longer spikes to 1.45v at idle.


----------



## OCP

Heuchler said:


> I just set a fixed vcore [1.293] and turned off PBO on my Master. No longer spikes to 1.45v at idle.


What setup are you running? whats your max boosts?


----------



## Heuchler

Ryzen 5 3600 that is not a great clocker @ 4.20 GHz 

PBO only adds 50 MHz to three cores and 25 MHz two on top of the 4.20 GHz. none-X Ryzen 3000 could behave much different but right now PBO is not for me.

Gigabyte X570 AORUS Master F5I
G.Skill F4-3600C19-8GSXKB (Hynix CJR) 16GB (2x 8) DDR4 3800 @16-20-20-36
HP EX950 M.2 512GB PCIe 3.1 x4 NVMe 
SAMSUNG PM951 512GB PCIe 3.0 NVMe 1.1a
Swiftech H240-X
R9 Fury Nitro OC
EVGA 1000 GQ


----------



## OCP

Heuchler said:


> Ryzen 5 3600 that is not a great clocker @ 4.20 GHz
> 
> PBO only adds 50 MHz to three cores and 25 MHz two on top of the 4.20 GHz. none-X Ryzen 3000 could behave much different but right now PBO is not for me.
> 
> Gigabyte X570 AORUS Master F5I
> G.Skill F4-3600C19-8GSXKB (Hynix CJR) 16GB (2x 8) DDR4 3800 @16-20-20-36
> HP EX950 M.2 512GB PCIe 3.1 x4 NVMe
> SAMSUNG PM951 512GB PCIe 3.0 NVMe 1.1a
> Swiftech H240-X
> R9 Fury Nitro OC
> EVGA 1000 GQ


After huge amounts of digging through other forums and reddit, I've noticed that the people who achieve rated boosts (even at all cores) are the ones with more mature Bios' with older chipsets (X470). Since I have an Aorus Master, I've been keeping my eye on people who have the same board or even elite/pro - we usually have low clocks compared to others.
When I see the words X570 Aorus Master it's usually a negative comment/issue. 

Hopefully, AMD/Gigabyte gets their **** together it's been over a month already.


----------



## Heuchler

I really don't take anything too series from reddit or youtubers. If it is a Microcode issue then motherboard makers are at the mercy of the CPU maker. According to all the launch date review drama
some reviewers used non AMD vetted BIOS version per motherboard manufactures instruction. Anandtech redid their test and reported higher boost clocks. As far as X470 being more mature
I have read plenty of people having issue with Matisse CPUs on ASmedia chipsets. X470 is X370 at 2 watt savings nothing more and nothing less. X79 and X99 had plenty of issue. 
I survived X370 launch. Motherboard vendor 'A' released bad motherboard BIOS as a fix. A made you pay shipping cost for RMA. They took over a month to return RMAs.

Pretty easy not to recommend them anymore.



Wendell from Level 1 Techs about his experience his the X570 AORUS Master and his R9 3900X


> PBO not working?
> 
> Are you languishing in 4.2-4.3 max boost clocks even for single core ? Set your memory speed to 3533 or less and set the fabric speed to match.
> 
> The AORUS Master is an impressive board. I have two 3900Xs. Both can hit 4.5 all core with a manual OC. One can clock a bit higher but only on the first CCX.


https://forum.level1techs.com/t/aorus-master-x570-perfect-uefi-settings/145081


edit:

the motherboard maker 'A' that I was talking about is not ASRock. Both my X370 Professional Gamer and B450M Pro4 are good boards with solid BIOS support. 
Gigabyte has the first to rollout support for all X470, B450, X370, B350 boards. Seems like they are the first to have the latest AGESA based BIOS.


----------



## ernorator

Well I, on other hand, after reading for 4 weeks now, I find people with boost problems the ones that are overthinking BIOS settings. On my 3600 with Gigabyte x570 PRO I can set 4.2ghz all cores flat by just setting multiplier, vcor and SoC power. PBO and auto oc off. Or use PBO and auto oc with vcor auto and -offset, if i set it +200mhz it will go and stay 4.3-4.4ghz all cores in games but in heavy loads it will drop to 4ghz. 4.2. Flat takes ~1.35v (4.25 1.4v/4.3 1.45v), PBO and auto oc with offset -0.05v takes 1.43v for 4.4ghz in games and drops to 1.28-1.31v for 3.9-4.1ghz in heavy loads. SoC voltage is set to 1.1v to keep ddr4 and IF oc 3800/1900. Flat gets me better scores in cinebench, time spy, firestrike. PBO is working better in games and day to day use. Did not see and difrrance between f4f and f4i, maybe bit better ddr4 timings. 

Gigabyte got it together better than other manufacturers in terms of BIOS. Only place they fuc.....p is chipset fan or maybe chipset cooling in general. We got "fashion accessories" instead of a proper radiator with heatpipe. And fan placment on my board is so bad because my gtx 1070 is blowing hot air to it. I wish we could get some upgrade kit for chipset cooling because this one is ****.


----------



## Delta9k

OCP said:


> After huge amounts of digging through other forums and reddit, I've noticed that the people who achieve rated boosts (even at all cores) are the ones with more mature Bios' with older chipsets (X470). Since I have an Aorus Master, I've been keeping my eye on people who have the same board or even elite/pro - we usually have low clocks compared to others.
> When I see the words X570 Aorus Master it's usually a negative comment/issue.
> 
> Hopefully, AMD/Gigabyte gets their **** together it's been over a month already.


Odd - I have not flashed my Crosshair VII Hero or my x470 Taichi yet, only because of all the issues the x470 platforms are having, and the appearance of slow support responses to getting fixes out along with lack of communication to the community. I picked this board up because I wanted get up and running on Zen2 sooner than later and to try something different. This brand appeared to be embracing the challenges proactively. Also, spec-wise, this board is really darn good. Honestly though I did not expect to be as happy with it as I am. I have no feeling that I am getting "Low Clocks" compared to others. But all mileage can vary...

I've done zero adjustments for CPU OC all settings at bios defaults. 
Memory settings are the only adjustments.
At idle core voltage drops sub 1v as low as 0.200v, clocks as low 3.500
Highest recorded per single core boost is 4.525
During non or light FP use workloads all cores consistently boost together @4.300
During heavy FP loads all cores consistently boost together @4.250

Lian Li T60 Bench:
Gigabyte Aorus Master x570 F5l
Ryzen 7 3800x
G.Skill F4-4000C19D-32GTZKK (Bdie) 32GB (2x16) DDR4 [email protected]
Sabrent Rocket 4.0 M.2 1TB PCIe 4.0 x4 NVMe
Samsung EVO 850 1TB sata SSD
Corsair H115i Pro
Radeon 5700 XT
Corsair RM850x


----------



## BS Zalman

OCP said:


> After huge amounts of digging through other forums and reddit, I've noticed that the people who achieve rated boosts (even at all cores) are the ones with more mature Bios' with older chipsets (X470). Since I have an Aorus Master, I've been keeping my eye on people who have the same board or even elite/pro - we usually have low clocks compared to others.
> When I see the words X570 Aorus Master it's usually a negative comment/issue.
> 
> Hopefully, AMD/Gigabyte gets their **** together it's been over a month already.


I have Aorus Master & 3900X. With the new Bios (F5L) it can boost to 4.525 sometimes 4.575
If you run iCue software, try to stop/disable that. That's what preventing me from boosting over 4.25
If you go to Corsair forum, you'll see people complaining about this.. even some that have i9 9900K, it won't boost properly to 5 Ghz when running iCue on stock/default setting without manual OC.


----------



## Nighthog

Just a heads up that if you OC and even have a slight instability on your CORE/CPU OC doing a reboot might brick your BIOS. Q-flash then needed. (though usually 10+ reboots before it happened both times)

I've gotten bad BIOS 2 times now that the main BIOS got bricked when running higher clocked CPU OC and doing tests to see stability and just doing a normal reboot. 
The diagnostics usually then gets stuck on error code "07" and might try several times but never gets forward. Something seems to get corrupt and it will fail to boot/post.

The backup-bios worked as I switched to it and then went and re-flashed the main BIOS with Q-flash and all is good again. Though I will have to apply all my manual settings all over again and profiles are gone. 

I find it a little odd a normal reboot will cause the corruption when "fails" instant reboots in OC usually don't and haven't done so yet.


----------



## HalongPort

If I kepp running HWiNFO for one or two hours while doing light work (browsing, coding) I may get on one core an maximum clock of 4500 MHz.
When doing Cinebench R20 MT I get a maximum clock of 4167 MHz and I never break 5000 pts and the temperature stays arround 75-77°C.
When doing Cinebench R20 ST I get a maximum clock of 4466 MHz and I get something between 513 and 516 points and the temperature stays arround 58°C.

When idling or doing light work my voltage NEVER drops below 1.075 V, even when I close every background task.
In games like Battlefield I'm not reaching more than 4200 or 4300 MHz on all cores.

When trying to manual overclock I can do 4300 MHz all-core with 1.2625 V and I reach well above 5100, almost 5200 points in Cinebench R20.
However, the ST scores is falling under 500 points.

My system:


Spoiler



Define S
3800X @ default
LGM RT
Aorus Pro @ latest BIOS (I already tried every BIOS)
2 x 16 GB BLS2K16G4D30AESE @ 3600 MHz (14-19-14-30)
Samsung EVO 840 500 GB
R9 390
Be Quiet E9-CM-480W
Win 10 1903 freshly installed and updated
latest AMD chipset drivers


----------



## Athyra

HalongPort said:


> If I kepp running HWiNFO for one or two hours while doing light work (browsing, coding) I may get on one core an maximum clock of 4500 MHz.
> When doing Cinebench R20 MT I get a maximum clock of 4167 MHz and I never break 5000 pts and the temperature stays arround 75-77°C.
> When doing Cinebench R20 ST I get a maximum clock of 4466 MHz and I get something between 513 and 516 points and the temperature stays arround 58°C.
> 
> When idling or doing light work my voltage NEVER drops below 1.075 V, even when I close every background task.
> In games like Battlefield I'm not reaching more than 4200 or 4300 MHz on all cores.
> 
> When trying to manual overclock I can do 4300 MHz all-core with 1.2625 V and I reach well above 5100, almost 5200 points in Cinebench R20.
> However, the ST scores is falling under 500 points.
> 
> My system:
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Define S
> 3800X @ default
> LGM RT
> Aorus Pro @ latest BIOS (I already tried every BIOS)
> 2 x 16 GB BLS2K16G4D30AESE @ 3600 MHz (14-19-14-30)
> Samsung EVO 840 500 GB
> R9 390
> Be Quiet E9-CM-480W
> Win 10 1903 freshly installed and updated
> latest AMD chipset drivers


if you wouldn't mind indulging a suggestion:
set cpu to 1.325v and 4.1ghz in bios, just to boot into windows 
use ryzen master to set per-ccx clocks, and increase them one at a time, 25mhz at a time, running cb20 or something else to test basic stability
i was actually able to get higher clocks on all cores using this than i was able to get using a bios allcore oc
i am at 4450 4425 4325 4300 @1.325v, very stable, but using bios all-core oc i was capped at 4275mhz
luckily in my case windows seems to always give single-thread workloads to the first ccx @4450mhz
what's also weird is that with XFR i was getting 4575 with very rare 4600 on that ccx, but my single core benchmarks were significantly lower than a steady 4450, likely due to the very temporary unsustained XFR boosts

in ryzen master i can still see that the individual cores clock down and sleep so it isn't trying to sustain that 1.325v and high frequency
and i still idle at 25watts

edit: forgot to mention, if you want to go higher voltage i was able to do 1.38V 4525 4500 4350 4325, i have good water cooling on the cpu and it never went above 75c with that, and 1.325 it never goes above 65


----------



## Kalibee

I set CPU OC as 4.375 GHz, with 1.35V (SOC : 1.2V), RAM OC as 3733(16-18-34-52-430, 1.37V) in F5k.
Since I passed 4 hours of Realbench and 1000% of HCI memtest, I centained it working well in F5l.
However, after BIOS update via Q-flash, I cannot get that value, checked previously.
The booting procedure continued to reboot, again and again. 

I wonder why there is big gap between F5k and F5l. I think F5l should be disappeared in homepage, and F5k should be appeared. F5l is the worst bios, I upgrade ever. 

Anyone in this thread experienced such a phenomenon?


----------



## IntelHouseFire

Is this fan grill that's on the Master and the Ultra removable? Seems like it would be hard to clean out dust or repair the fan if anything happens to it.


----------



## Heuchler

der8auer actually used the chipset cooler on the MASTER to cool his Ryzen 9 3900X. Also, he plays with Package Power Limit Control under AMD CBS. setting it to 6 Watt resulting in something like 8-10 watts in Windows for the CPU.

3900X + AGESA 1003ABB Test
https://youtu.be/jNZC01A4314?t=413
6:53 mark in the video


**** setting vCore too low under Manual CPU Overclocking (sub-menu AMD overclocking) will cause a the board not being able to POST and you will have to use QFLASH+ to reset that BIOS. Package Power Limit Control under AMD CBS or setting vCore to manual and using negative offsets are better ways to undervolt


----------



## HalongPort

Nice to see that Roman has the same problems with boosting as me (timestamp: 1:19).


----------



## rastaviper

Heuchler said:


> Ryzen 5 3600 that is not a great clocker @ 4.20 GHz
> 
> PBO only adds 50 MHz to three cores and 25 MHz two on top of the 4.20 GHz. none-X Ryzen 3000 could behave much different but right now PBO is not for me.
> 
> Gigabyte X570 AORUS Master F5I
> G.Skill F4-3600C19-8GSXKB (Hynix CJR) 16GB (2x 8) DDR4 3800 @16-20-20-36
> HP EX950 M.2 512GB PCIe 3.1 x4 NVMe
> SAMSUNG PM951 512GB PCIe 3.0 NVMe 1.1a
> Swiftech H240-X
> R9 Fury Nitro OC
> EVGA 1000 GQ


Just ordered a 3600x and a Aorus Elite, so one more in the game and to report about findings. :thumb:


----------



## LiquidHaus

On a separate note...

Has anyone figured a trick out to unlink the ARGB ports and/or the RGB ports within RGBFusion?










I'm finding it quite annoying that these ports need to link up and be the same color. Should be able to set colors individually from one another.

Any help would be great, thanks!


----------



## Heuchler

AORUS Elite makes getting a previous generation flagship rather pointless. Basically same VRM as on the X570 Taichi and similar to $300 STRIX x570-F

That is a lot of performance per dollar. Let me know how your 3600X performance. They definitely seem better binned than the non X counterpart @ 4200 MHz 1.22v vs 1.28v

Graph is from a small sample size. I'm sticking to The Stilt recommend safe voltage level around 1.325V in high-current loads. So, youtubers claims at 1.40v how to over these new 7nm processors on higher voltages than previous generation 12nm before degrading.










@LiquidHaus have you tried an older verion of RGBFusion. I'm trying to add more orange to my build as well.





alternatively could try this PS Script w/ RGB-Fusion-Tool - https://github.com/windows2000bug/RGB-Fusion-Tool-PS/releases/tag/v0.3-beta


----------



## ernorator

Heuchler said:


> der8auer actually used the chipset cooler on the MASTER to cool his Ryzen 9 3900X.


I have ryzen 3600, gtx1070 G1, 4x140 corsair ml fan, 5x120 corsair ml fan (one 120 and one 140 on noctua nh-d15) + focus gold psu, vibrating toshiba 2tb all in SilverStone Raven RV02 and this little crap of a chipset fan is the loudest part of my pc while gaming....

WTB Thermalright HR-05.


----------



## HalongPort

I was finally able to improve my boost clocks.
However, it's still not as high as others but it's better than my previous clocks.
In multithread loads, I'm hitting between 4166 and 4191 MHz (minor improvement) and I broke 5000 pts in the end.
In singlethread loads, two cores are hitting consistently 4500 MHz.
The temperature also improved by 2-4 °C lower maximums.

What I changed in the BIOS:

disable PBO everywhere
change FBS from 100 Mhz to 101 MHz (Aorus Pro is not able to change in 0.1 steps  )
undervolting by setting VCore to normal and a negative offset with best Cinebench scores (mine is -0.01875V)

See the attached screenshot.


----------



## LiquidHaus

Heuchler said:


> @LiquidHaus have you tried an older verion of RGBFusion. I'm trying to add more orange to my build as well.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GNcC4HajsoY
> alternatively could try this PS Script w/ RGB-Fusion-Tool - https://github.com/windows2000bug/RGB-Fusion-Tool-PS/releases/tag/v0.3-beta


Thanks for the help!

I'm hesitant to try it out though since it lists no addressable RGB support, and I have just as many of those as normal RGB.


----------



## Heuchler

Temp sensor controlled for different regions could be a fun project. I had no idea that they had so many different modes for this stuff.

RGB Fusion 2.0
https://www.gigabyte.com/MicroSite/512/rgb2.html

RGB Fusion Official Compatibility Information
https://www.gigabyte.com/mb/rgb/ready

RGB Fusion SDK
https://www.gigabyte.com/mb/rgb/sdk

RGB Fusion Products
https://www.gigabyte.com/mb/rgb/Product



GIGABYTE RGB Fusion Google Play Store - https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.gigabyte.rgbfusion&hl=en_US

RGB Fusion on the App Store -iOS Apple - https://apps.apple.com/us/app/rgb-fusion/id1173484495


older version - http://download.gigabyte.us/FileList/Utility/mb_utility_rgb-fusion_B18.0413.1.zip


in case somebody else wants to try it out


----------



## Raisin_334

I'm using F5L on an Aorus Master with a 3900x. I've just noticed I can't get the computer to sleep without it rebooting. Anyone else having these issues? I've tried loading optimized defaults to no avail, sadly.


----------



## Killajolt

HalongPort said:


> Nice to see that Roman has the same problems with boosting as me (timestamp: 1:19).



My 3900x also doesnt boost anywhere close to 4.6 anymore either. I say anymore because i was getting 4.55 ish before abb update and now iam at 4.25 most of the time. I am hoping a future bios update or chipset update might be able to get this closer to 4.6 SC boosting again but not even sure if its still considered a problem by amd anymore.


----------



## jamexman

Killajolt said:


> My 3900x also doesnt boost anywhere close to 4.6 anymore either. I say anymore because i was getting 4.55 ish before abb update and now iam at 4.25 most of the time. I am hoping a future bios update or chipset update might be able to get this closer to 4.6 SC boosting again but not even sure if its still considered a problem by amd anymore.




Does your MOBO have “auto” and “normal” for cpu voltage as options?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lynx823743

Just had something very random happen. The Chasis FAN started spinning at full speed with no way of reducing it. I restarted and the bios was reset? Later the App asked me for a frimware upgrade.... I assume bios? But i was already on the latest version.
Anyone had this happen too?


----------



## Killajolt

jamexman said:


> Does your MOBO have “auto” and “normal” for cpu voltage as options?



I have the xtreme i think it does. I am new to gigabyte and have no idea what "normal" means when it comes to voltages.


----------



## Heuchler

normal allows you to use offset [+/-] for CPU and SoC


----------



## fallenguru

1) Anyone else having trouble with FAN4 being stuck at 0 RPM / off sometimes?

I have FAN2 on the exact same curve & settings, same model of fan (Noctua NF-A14), too, that one seems to behave. The problem is compounded by the fact that I've almost no fan or temp monitoring under Linux, so wouldn't ordinarily notice and have to enter the UEFI to check ...
Wenn it misbehaves in this manner, neither a warm reboot (CTRL-ALT-DEL), nor turning it soft-off and on again help, though playing with the fan's settings, e.g. forcing the RPM very high (say >60 %) or disabling fan-stop temporarily, will.

If this -- and possibly other -- fans are failing intermittently that would explain the next bit, at least.

2) I'm having trouble cooling this build (quietly). Master, F5l, 3700X, 2*16 GB Crucial Ballistix Sport LT 3200, GTX 770 [temporary], Samsung 970 Evo Plus in the CPU slot, Noctua NH-D15, 2 NF-A14 front intake, 1 bottom intake, 1 back exhaust. Still no overclocking, just XMP. With the fans inaudible, say < 500 RPM for the intakes and < 800 for the exhaust, the chipset fan is > 60 °C, always on even on silent, and the system temp quickly goes to 50 °C (desktop idle). Even running everything full whack only gives me ~10 °C. Yes, it's summer, 28 °C ambient at the moment, but my old i5 sits at 36 °C and doesn't even turn on its fans ...


----------



## Heuchler

check you SoC voltage when using XMP [can set them to 1.2v or higher].

You can set manual Package Power Limit or use negative offset by selecting normal for vcore.

Without PBO my system boost properly and temps are 10c lower. 


NH D15 SE-AM4 might make better contact. Does your D15 have a convex base. Have you checked if it is making proper contact with the IHS ?


----------



## fallenguru

Heuchler said:


> check you SoC voltage when using XMP [can set them to 1.2v or higher].


What should it be at (and why isn't it)? Is the setting under "Tweaker" alright, or is it deep-dive into the AMD menus?




Heuchler said:


> NH D15 SE-AM4 might make better contact. Does your D15 have a convex base. Have you checked if it is making proper contact with the IHS ?


The SE-AM4 is EOL, because the only difference is the AM4 mounting kit (and that's included with regular 2019 models). The actual cooler is identical.


----------



## Heuchler

fallenguru said:


> What should it be at (and why isn't it)? Is the setting under "Tweaker" alright, or is it deep-dive into the AMD menus?


XMP is intel extended profile. You can use it to get you started but you should always double check the values it sets. Manually setting your timings should always yield best results.

Tweaker has CPU & SoC voltage. RAM Calculator for Ryzen by 1usmus makes it rather fast process - https://www.overclock.net/forum/28071804-post2.html


I didn't know that the base is the same for the SE-AM4. Been out of touch with coolers for a while. I knew that the ARO-M14 improved the base to make better contact with Ryzen.

Last real heatsink I got was a 2nd TRUE120 and lapped it to make better contact with Phenom II. Your D15 might be making really good contact. It was just an idea to check. The 7nm chiplets are really tiny.


----------



## leongws

fallenguru said:


> 1) Anyone else having trouble with FAN4 being stuck at 0 RPM / off sometimes?
> 
> I have FAN2 on the exact same curve & settings, same model of fan (Noctua NF-A14), too, that one seems to behave. The problem is compounded by the fact that I've almost no fan or temp monitoring under Linux, so wouldn't ordinarily notice and have to enter the UEFI to check ...
> Wenn it misbehaves in this manner, neither a warm reboot (CTRL-ALT-DEL), nor turning it soft-off and on again help, though playing with the fan's settings, e.g. forcing the RPM very high (say >60 %) or disabling fan-stop temporarily, will.
> 
> If this -- and possibly other -- fans are failing intermittently that would explain the next bit, at least.
> 
> 2) I'm having trouble cooling this build (quietly). Master, F5l, 3700X, 2*16 GB Crucial Ballistix Sport LT 3200, GTX 770 [temporary], Samsung 970 Evo Plus in the CPU slot, Noctua NH-D15, 2 NF-A14 front intake, 1 bottom intake, 1 back exhaust. Still no overclocking, just XMP. With the fans inaudible, say < 500 RPM for the intakes and < 800 for the exhaust, the chipset fan is > 60 °C, always on even on silent, and the system temp quickly goes to 50 °C (desktop idle). Even running everything full whack only gives me ~10 °C. Yes, it's summer, 28 °C ambient at the moment, but my old i5 sits at 36 °C and doesn't even turn on its fans ...


Me.... I encountered all my fans randomly stop or rpm drop when I set them to be at max at all time in bios. These includes CPU fan. I know they stop or turned slow because I set the fan alarm settings in SIV. Anything below 500rpm it will have buzzer sound through the MB speaker. The buzzer will not stop till the fan start turning itself above my set point of 500rpm. Need to restart pc sometimes as the buzzer sound won't go off due to fans cannot rerun.

My fans are running between 1050 to 1850 rpm respectively at full max speed


----------



## jamexman

Killajolt said:


> I have the xtreme i think it does. I am new to gigabyte and have no idea what "normal" means when it comes to voltages.




Per amd Robert (amd’s rep in reddit), put it in normal. It should boost ok, granted you have the latest drivers.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lynx823743

wow, so many questions so few answers in this thread.


----------



## ibslice

Lynx823743 said:


> Just had something very random happen. The Chasis FAN started spinning at full speed with no way of reducing it. I restarted and the bios was reset? Later the App asked me for a frimware upgrade.... I assume bios? But i was already on the latest version.
> Anyone had this happen too?



Sounds like it swapped itself to the backup bios. 

Hard to tell isn't it without checking your potential "new/old" bios version?


----------



## henson0115

can anybody confirm if the Auros pro has dual bios please, i cannot seem to find any concrete info and this thread seems to indicate it does? however my personal experience is that it does not.i am also not seeing 2 bios chips on the board so i assume that this one actually does not. 

https://www.gigabyte.com/uk/Motherboard/X570-AORUS-PRO-rev-10#kf

edit: tried everything on this board to try and stop the 3900x high idle volting and to get it to downclock with very little success on the f4i firmware. waiting patiently for the coolnquiet feature which i read helps. (i can actually reduce it a little by disabling all background tasks, but not very feasible...)


----------



## Raisin_334

*Raisin_334*



jamexman said:


> Does your MOBO have “auto” and “normal” for cpu voltage as options?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I've tried both.


----------



## PatrickE

fallenguru said:


> 1) Anyone else having trouble with FAN4 being stuck at 0 RPM / off sometimes?
> 
> I have FAN2 on the exact same curve & settings, same model of fan (Noctua NF-A14), too, that one seems to behave. The problem is compounded by the fact that I've almost no fan or temp monitoring under Linux, so wouldn't ordinarily notice and have to enter the UEFI to check ...
> Wenn it misbehaves in this manner, neither a warm reboot (CTRL-ALT-DEL), nor turning it soft-off and on again help, though playing with the fan's settings, e.g. forcing the RPM very high (say >60 %) or disabling fan-stop temporarily, will.


I have a similar problem, but with fan header 1 and 2 on Auros Elite. After waking up from sleep fan 1 and 2 aren't spinning. I can go into Easy Fan 5 and manually select 40-50% work load and they will fire up. Same thing happens if temperatures go up enough that the fan curve calls for 40-50% or higher work load. Once the temperature go back down below the 40-50% threshold the fans stop again. Appears that after wake up from sleep the PWM output to the fans are different, or the PWM isn't active at all and the fans are just being fed too low voltage to spin. The CPU and optional CPU fans are fine. I have an open ticket with Gigabyte.


----------



## LiquidHaus

Lynx823743 said:


> wow, so many questions so few answers in this thread.


Back in the day, OCN was full of people taking the time to solve problems on their own issues, and then return here with informative posts.

OCN has definitely changed over the years, but then again this is prime time early adopter craze that we're seeing here.

Lots of questions, with very little answers.

Personally, I am VERY thankful that I haven't had one single issue with anything other than wanting RGB headers to be controlled independently.


----------



## ZafirZ

henson0115 said:


> can anybody confirm if the Auros pro has dual bios please, i cannot seem to find any concrete info and this thread seems to indicate it does? however my personal experience is that it does not.i am also not seeing 2 bios chips on the board so i assume that this one actually does not.
> 
> https://www.gigabyte.com/uk/Motherboard/X570-AORUS-PRO-rev-10#kf
> 
> edit: tried everything on this board to try and stop the 3900x high idle volting and to get it to downclock with very little success on the f4i firmware. waiting patiently for the coolnquiet feature which i read helps. (i can actually reduce it a little by disabling all background tasks, but not very feasible...)


It definitely does have dual bios because I've managed to boot into it when I failed with some settings. 

I'm not 100% sure how to swap between the two at will though. It just seemed to do it for me when I turned the power off during a boot loop.


----------



## kultivat3

Just an update from my previous post where I had random reboots/BSOD and the Wifi disappearing...

After I received my replacement board through RMA with Newegg I can happily report that this Aorus Ultra has been flawless. At least through the first week (knocks on wood). Haven't tried any overclocking yet as I'm waiting to purchase a Noctua NH-D15. I have played several games over the past week and haven't restarted or shut down my computer and so far, nothing. Very happy with this new build. Performance has been outstanding. After installing the latest chipset drivers from AMD my idle Vcore is now at 1.08V on my 3600X, before it would idle at 1.47V! 

I have also finally installed the 08-01-19 Arch Linux with the F4i BIOS, no more Systemd boot issues. However, there are no video drivers for my 5700XT yet which is to be expected. Should probably be a few months out and I'm okay with that.


----------



## GBT-MatthewH

RAINFIRE said:


> @GBT-MatthewH I tried this and the only way to get power back on was to remove the video card and then the CMOS battery for 30 seconds to do cold bios reset. Before I removed the battery, the mobo power light wouldn't come on - nothing came on. Scared me for a few minutes.
> 
> My aRGB stays on ALL the time unless I completely remove power at the PSU switch. I'd like a fix as well and above isn't it  Oh yeah, I'm using X570 Master, 3700X and 5700 XT. I tried this again but this time I loaded optimized defaults only and rebooted, then tried @GBT-MatthewH's sugguestion and again, I had to remove the battery to clear cmos before the motherboard power light would come on. This doesn't work for me.


I have a ticket in with the RGB team to see if we can fix this, it should be off.


----------



## Streetdragon

Need Help. I removed the secound gpu and now my master only boots to qcode 4d. Made bios reset etc but nothing happens.....

edit. now its working again? ***? im getting to old for this type of playing with my feelings........


----------



## YpsiNine

I can confirm that there is something going on with the fan headers (I'm on a Master) like a few people have mentioned the last pages.
In my case the fans work fine after a cold boot, but as soon as I put the PC to sleep then when resuming, the normal fan headers won't start the fans.
I had to move the fans to the CPU_OPT and FAN5_PUMP connectors in order to have them work after waking PC from sleep.

Something @GBT-MatthewH wants to look into perhaps?

All fans are set to PWM, not auto, but that doesn't make a difference in my case. I am using Noctua NF-A12x25 PWM fans with bios v. f5i.


----------



## cnx

leongws said:


> Me.... I encountered all my fans randomly stop or rpm drop when I set them to be at max at all time in bios. These includes CPU fan. I know they stop or turned slow because I set the fan alarm settings in SIV. Anything below 500rpm it will have buzzer sound through the MB speaker. The buzzer will not stop till the fan start turning itself above my set point of 500rpm. Need to restart pc sometimes as the buzzer sound won't go off due to fans cannot rerun.
> 
> My fans are running between 1050 to 1850 rpm respectively at full max speed



Same for me. My fans also stops randomly. I have only Noctua NF-A12x25 in my case, connected at different ports on my Aorus Master. This happens primarily at speeds below 1000rpm. At the moment i run all my fans >1100rpm, but this is not a satisfactory solution (my targed 550-650rpm).
I tested all SmartFan5 settings (includes diffrent curves, voltage/pwm,start-stop...).
_Otherwise the board and bios 5fl run great, the only thing, i need more voltage with the 5Fl bios (1.38V instead of 1.35V) for a successful Karhu test (>10.000%)._

Can you please check the fan issues? @*GBT-MatthewH* 
Thank you in advance.

My Sys:
-Aorus Master F5l
-Ryzen 3600
-Noctua NF-A12x25 (Case fans + CPU Opt)
-Noctua NF-A14 (CPU FAN)


----------



## aiphoenix

Hi! I apologize in advance for requiring hand holding, but I have an issue. I have an AORUS X570 mini itx, Ryzen 3800X, 16GB Crucial 3200 and a Radeon RX 5700 XT. Problem is, my SSD, Samsung 970 Evo plus runs at half the adverticed speed (1700/1700), and I can't find out why. I have it installed in the 'main' m.2 slot, and updated driver thru Samsung Magician. Any advice on where to move on from here?


----------



## Heuchler

Device Manager -> Disk drives -> your NVMe drive (right click - properties) - >Policies -> 

disable Write-Cache (click ok) then re-enable Write-Cache 

Windows sometime needs a kick in rear


----------



## ShadoWillard

IlIfadeIlI said:


> lol, what a coincidence! Mine sadly happens every restart. Let me know if you find a solution.


Have you tried setting all your timings, voltage and multiplier to their XMP values manually and then just disabling the XMP profile? That's been working for me; nothing has reverted to JEDEC on boot or restart in the week or so since I first tried it.


----------



## aiphoenix

Heuchler :thumb:Worked a charm. Thanks again, good Sir!


----------



## IntelHouseFire

kultivat3 said:


> Just an update from my previous post where I had random reboots/BSOD and the Wifi disappearing...
> 
> After I received my replacement board through RMA with Newegg I can happily report that this Aorus Ultra has been flawless. At least through the first week (knocks on wood). Haven't tried any overclocking yet as I'm waiting to purchase a Noctua NH-D15. I have played several games over the past week and haven't restarted or shut down my computer and so far, nothing. Very happy with this new build. Performance has been outstanding. After installing the latest chipset drivers from AMD my idle Vcore is now at 1.08V on my 3600X, before it would idle at 1.47V!
> 
> I have also finally installed the 08-01-19 Arch Linux with the F4i BIOS, no more Systemd boot issues. However, there are no video drivers for my 5700XT yet which is to be expected. Should probably be a few months out and I'm okay with that.


How is the fan behaving on the ultra? I picked the ultra over the pro just because I wanted to play around with the thermistor cables (wifi is nice too I guess), but I'm a bit worried the fan has to run more because the grills block the air intake somewhat. Are you able to pick at which temp it turns on? Ultra is also pretty


----------



## GBT-MatthewH

YpsiNine said:


> I can confirm that there is something going on with the fan headers (I'm on a Master) like a few people have mentioned the last pages.
> In my case the fans work fine after a cold boot, but as soon as I put the PC to sleep then when resuming, the normal fan headers won't start the fans.
> I had to move the fans to the CPU_OPT and FAN5_PUMP connectors in order to have them work after waking PC from sleep.
> 
> Something @GBT-MatthewH wants to look into perhaps?
> 
> All fans are set to PWM, not auto, but that doesn't make a difference in my case. I am using Noctua NF-A12x25 PWM fans with bios v. f5i.


This is in the OP and has been for over a week.


----------



## RedRumy3

Another update on WiFi/Bluetooth disappearing on my Ultra. ErP setting I usually have this disabled since I don't want my usb active on shutdown and this seems to cause issues with my WiFi/Bluetooth not showing up on next boot up and won't show until I enable that feature again. Hopefully it gets fixed soon


----------



## kultivat3

IntelHouseFire said:


> How is the fan behaving on the ultra? I picked the ultra over the pro just because I wanted to play around with the thermistor cables (wifi is nice too I guess), but I'm a bit worried the fan has to run more because the grills block the air intake somewhat. Are you able to pick at which temp it turns on? Ultra is also pretty


I haven't had any issues with the fan, the BIOS gives you the ability to adjust the fan curve or set a profile of 'silent', which is what I have mine set to. Can't say I can hear it over my Wraith/5700xt/case fans inside my 800d. You've got me curious as to the temps though, and I will check on that tonight when I get home. I'll play a game for about 30 minutes and compare idle temp to gaming temp for the chipset and let you know.

Edit: Idle temp 43 gaming temp 49 on the PCH


----------



## YpsiNine

GBT-MatthewH said:


> This is in the OP and has been for over a week.


Thanks Matthew, but I don't see how 0% and 100% is the same? Or are you talking about the same root issue here?


----------



## GBT-MatthewH

YpsiNine said:


> Thanks Matthew, but I don't see how 0% and 100% is the same? Or are you talking about the same root issue here?


I would assume sleep/fan issues would all be related. I cannot reproduce 0%, I can reproduce 100%. The latest internal BIOS fixed it for me, so when I get a public version I will let you guys try.


----------



## King4x4

So on the F4I bios on the ultra I finally can tighting my timings on my Crucial Ballstix 3200mhz CL16 2x16GB kit.

Ran Dram Calculator and just changed the main timings with 1.45v and let the bios sort out the rest automatically. Now I am chugging along at 3200mhz CL14 after testing it with memtest and the system is super smooth.

Tried 3600mhz CL16 but gave me same performance and a lot less snappier in windows desktop.

Oh yah kept the FCLK on 1800 instead of 1600 for the 3200mhz OC.

Here is ryzen master numbers for ya lads:




























Pushed my score on Cinebench to over 5k.

P.S. That 980ti is a placeholder... Got rid of my SLI 1080tis and waiting for a 2080ti Aorus Refurbished from Newegg.


----------



## GBT-MatthewH

Latest X570 AORUS Master BIOS -  F5N

If you are having fan after resume issues or still get whea errors please test this and let me know if its resolved. If it is we can release for all the boards. If the issues persist please let me know the steps to reproduce your problem and I can test on my system*

*Please note this is not a call for general troubleshooting. This is specifically for problems that seem to be affecting multiple users from the front page - IE Fan issues resuming from sleep & whea errors.


----------



## Disassociative

Thanks Matthew I’ll give it a try when I’m home from work tonight. Any ETA on the CSM disabled causes slowdown in the UEFI issue? Not a big deal obviously just curious


----------



## henson0115

ZafirZ said:


> It definitely does have dual bios because I've managed to boot into it when I failed with some settings.
> 
> I'm not 100% sure how to swap between the two at will though. It just seemed to do it for me when I turned the power off during a boot loop.


ok perfect thanks.


----------



## Kalibee

GBT-MatthewH said:


> Latest X570 AORUS Master BIOS -  F5N
> 
> If you are having fan after resume issues or still get whea errors please test this and let me know if its resolved. If it is we can release for all the boards. If the issues persist please let me know the steps to reproduce your problem and I can test on my system*
> 
> *Please note this is not a call for general troubleshooting. This is specifically for problems that seem to be affecting multiple users from the front page - IE Fan issues resuming from sleep & whea errors.


After Upgrading, I experienced Windows 10 broken. Looks like F5l.

But there is no fan issue anymore. I wish you solve this problem in after released BIOS.


----------



## henson0115

GBT-MatthewH said:


> Latest X570 AORUS Master BIOS -  F5N
> 
> If you are having fan after resume issues or still get whea errors please test this and let me know if its resolved. If it is we can release for all the boards. If the issues persist please let me know the steps to reproduce your problem and I can test on my system*
> 
> *Please note this is not a call for general troubleshooting. This is specifically for problems that seem to be affecting multiple users from the front page - IE Fan issues resuming from sleep & whea errors.


Hi any official word on the coolnquiet feature yet? seen lots of reports around the web that this can fix high idle boosts and voltages that some of us are still experiencing, even after following all steps within the AMD Reddit and here, mine still high idle boosts and volts, using only cpuz or ryzen master, with no other monitoring software running.
auros x570 pro with 3900x.


----------



## HalongPort

Is there a reason why my 3800X is boosting better with 101 MHz BCLK instead of 100 MHz and is this going to be fixed?
Do you guys have the same problem, that the custom/manual fan profile in Smart Fan in the BIOS won't get saved/restored when saving/loading profiles?
Also can Gigabyte add a hysteresis/ramp up time to Smart Fan (just like every other vendor already has) in the BIOS, please?


----------



## Athyra

HalongPort said:


> Also can Gigabyte add a hysteresis/ramp up time to Smart Fan (just like every other vendor already has) in the BIOS, please?


oh this would be fantastic
the 3C hysteresis in mine really is insufficient, but a time-based hysteresis would be awesome

i miss speedfan ...


----------



## OverCloke

Hi,

First of all, sorry about my english, i will try to explain as best i can.

Recently i change my eight years old build for a Ryzen new one.

This is my new build:

Ryzen 3700x

Gigabyte x570 Aorus Master

Corsair Vengeance LPX DDR4 3200 32GB 2x16GB CL16

Thermaltake Floe Riing RGB 360 TT Premium Edition

Samsung 970 Evo NVME 1 TB

Thermaltake P3 Snow Edition

One friend and my update us hardware at same time with a very similar build, same processor and Gigabyte X570 Aorus Pro instead Aorus Master , Deepcool 240 mm AIO instead Thermaltake, and Coolermaster H500 instead Thermaltake P3. My friend is using an standard thermal grease and im using conductonaut.

First thing i see strange is that with same PBO configuration ( Autooverclocking + 200 Mhz + Motherboard limits ) is that Prime95 Small FFTs L1/L2/L3 max temps of my friend are about 72º and me around 90º, and, my friend have 4150 Mhz all cores and me about 4020 Mhz all cores.

Investigating i see that PPT, TDC and EDC of my friend and mine are not equal. This is calculating the percentages of Ryzen Master at full with Prime95:

Friend:

PPT - 108W

TDC - 61A

EDC - 105A

Mine:

PPT - 132W

TDC - 91A

EDC - 108A

Around 30W and 30A more me than my friend, but same CPU voltage.

If i configure bios with default settings ( without PBO ) i have around 60º at full Prime95 but 3,7 Ghz. My friend have same temp but around 4 Ghz, the difference is my motherboard sets my CPU with 1,14 Vcore and his motherboard sets his processor with 1,23 Vcore.

I try to configure PBO limits with my friend´s data Prime95 full max PPT,TDC and EDC, and the result is i have 3,8 Ghz with 1,16 Vcore ( my friend 1,37V and 4,15 Ghz ).

As well i try to force my motherboard withs my friend limits and my friend vcore, but my motherboard ignore my vcore.

Some screenshots:

https://i.redd.it/kc8m2vq4e7g31.png - Me with default PPT/TDC and EDC limits

https://i.redd.it/hjuq2h46e7g31.png - My friend with default PPT/TDC and EDC limits

https://i.redd.it/f6vvd2w7e7g31.jpg - Me with my friends limits

https://i.redd.it/ge57dte9e7g31.png - My friend without limits

https://i.redd.it/y4p4mdwbe7g31.png - Me without limits

Anyone knows thats the problem?

I need to say i try two differents 3700x with SAME result.

Im thinking about airflow problem or AIO problem, but i thinks its OK. Room temp are very similar. I try to put a fan over CPU waterblock but i get same temps. As well i try to simulate airflow with a big room fan put in front my pc and temps and behavior are equal.

AIO has been dismounted, checked and mount again and its ok.

Both motherbards have last BIOS update and chipset drivers.

Thanks for any idea and, please, if you dont understand something, ask me.

Regards.


----------



## IntelHouseFire

kultivat3 said:


> I haven't had any issues with the fan, the BIOS gives you the ability to adjust the fan curve or set a profile of 'silent', which is what I have mine set to. Can't say I can hear it over my Wraith/5700xt/case fans inside my 800d. You've got me curious as to the temps though, and I will check on that tonight when I get home. I'll play a game for about 30 minutes and compare idle temp to gaming temp for the chipset and let you know.
> 
> Edit: Idle temp 43 gaming temp 49 on the PCH


Nice. For silent mode, I'm curious whether playing a game and reaching 49c is enough for the fan to turn on at all, or if you have to push it harder with some kind of heavy bandwidth NVME/GPU workloads. How much freedom do they give you in the custom fan curve? Can you tell it to not turn on until it reaches like 60-70c?


----------



## kultivat3

IntelHouseFire said:


> Nice. For silent mode, I'm curious whether playing a game and reaching 49c is enough for the fan to turn on at all, or if you have to push it harder with some kind of heavy bandwidth NVME/GPU workloads. How much freedom do they give you in the custom fan curve? Can you tell it to not turn on until it reaches like 60-70c?


I currently don't have any M.2 drives, my house is relatively cool, and I have great air flow in my case. Also, I'm hardly pushing my GPU with my interim monitor at 1366x768 (I'm looking at 1440p 144hz displays). 

In the BIOS you can set the curve manually. You can set it to ramp up at any temp correlating to fan speed in percentage. Very customizable.


----------



## IntelHouseFire

kultivat3 said:


> I currently don't have any M.2 drives, my house is relatively cool, and I have great air flow in my case. Also, I'm hardly pushing my GPU with my interim monitor at 1366x768 (I'm looking at 1440p 144hz displays).
> 
> In the BIOS you can set the curve manually. You can set it to ramp up at any temp correlating to fan speed in percentage. Very customizable.


So there's no minimum temp at which the PCH fan MUST turn on? I can have it at 0% all the way until it reaches something like 65C? According to this post 75-80c is the max safe temp.


----------



## GBT-MatthewH

Disassociative said:


> Thanks Matthew I’ll give it a try when I’m home from work tonight. Any ETA on the CSM disabled causes slowdown in the UEFI issue? Not a big deal obviously just curious


No news other than we're aware of it and working on it. Keeps getting put on the bottom of the priority list as it isn't mission critical, but we didn't forget 



henson0115 said:


> Hi any official word on the coolnquiet feature yet?


On the wish list along with spread spectrum - Although spread spectrum seems to be ineffective right now.



HalongPort said:


> Also can Gigabyte add a hysteresis/ramp up time to Smart Fan (just like every other vendor already has) in the BIOS, please?


It is, but the interval is +/-3C. Others have asked for +/- 10C. I asked if we can open this up.



IntelHouseFire said:


> So there's no minimum temp at which the PCH fan MUST turn on?


With silent mode the fan stays off until 60C.


----------



## IntelHouseFire

GBT-MatthewH said:


> With silent mode the fan stays off until 60C.


Can I change it to even higher with the custom fan curve?


----------



## Roboionator

hi I have for now all stock GA master x570 and 3900x, 3x m2 and my PCH says is 70C in idle...in hwinfo64,...what you suggest, room is 26C,...no instal master.... last bios,...i think the hwinfo64 show wrong temp...
how to upgrade first bios to the latest bios, I oc ram and fail than...recover to bios F4
thx


----------



## Nokiron

Roboionator said:


> hi I have for now all stock GA master x570 and 3900x, 3x m2 and my PCH says is 70C in idle...in hwinfo64,...what you suggest, room is 26C,...no instal master.... last bios,...i think the hwinfo64 show wrong temp...
> how to upgrade first bios to the latest bios, I oc ram and fail than...recover to bios F4
> thx


Are you looking at the correct sensor?

https://www.overclock.net/forum/11-...570-aorus-owners-thread-104.html#post28080278


----------



## monza1412

Is anyone having problems/restarts, data corruption due to whea errors in the PCI/PCIex bus with the latest bios? You can log them in the HWiNFO64 screen, leave the program running.


----------



## Roboionator

Nokiron said:


> Are you looking at the correct sensor?
> 
> https://www.overclock.net/forum/11-...570-aorus-owners-thread-104.html#post28080278


thx


----------



## IntelHouseFire

Might be a little off topic, but since the high end X570 Aorus boards includes thermistor cables, I'm kind of curious what you guys use to fasten them. Will a bit of tape do the trick? I'm kind of paranoid about them getting loose and falling onto the motherboard and shorting something out.


----------



## panni

Athyra said:


> oh this would be fantastic
> the 3C hysteresis in mine really is insufficient, but a time-based hysteresis would be awesome
> 
> i miss speedfan ...


Try Argus Monitor. I had the same issue with not being able to use speedfan with modern hardware. It costs money, but Argus is awesome and well supported. 

The biggest feature for me is that you can set multiple fan curves for multiple temp sources for the same fan. Depending on what's getting hotter, you can really fine tune the fan response.


----------



## ljmadness

GBT-MatthewH said:


> Didn't fix it on my board. Thought it was just a bad overclock but @*ljmadness* seems to have disproved that. I kicked his screen shots back to R&D to test. See what they say.
> 
> On another note I have a test BIOS for "fan goes to 100% after sleep" issue if anyone wants to test. Only for X570 Master.


 @GBT-MatthewH I have good news, I found a workaround with DRAM voltage lock issue, the bug is still there but at least there is a work around for now. I was just testing CSM Support setting(BIOS F5I) to cut down on boot time, so I set it to disable see screenshot below and next thing you know my DRAM voltage went up to 1.40v even with the CPU multiplier on. This option is enabled by default with load optimized setting so I never test it with it disable until today. 

I can finally run 3733mhz at cl16 with super tight SubTiming and per CCX overclock in Ryzen Master! RAM Timings, CCX Speeds, Aida, CPU-Z benchmark in screenshot below for those who are curious.


----------



## Athyra

ljmadness said:


> @GBT-MatthewH I have good news, I found a workaround with DRAM voltage lock issue, the bug is still there but at least there is a work around for now. I was just testing CSM Support setting(BIOS F5I) to cut down on boot time, so I set it to disable see screenshot below and next thing you know my DRAM voltage went up to 1.40v even with the CPU multiplier on. This option is enabled by default with load optimized setting so I never test it with it disable until today.


Interesting! So in your case that csm setting is behaving identically to the disable sata setting in my Aorus Pro!



panni said:


> Try Argus Monitor. I had the same issue with not being able to use speedfan with modern hardware. It costs money, but Argus is awesome and well supported.
> The biggest feature for me is that you can set multiple fan curves for multiple temp sources for the same fan. Depending on what's getting hotter, you can really fine tune the fan response.


thanks I'll check it out


----------



## GBT-MatthewH

New BIOS on first page w/ WHEA and fan after sleep/resume fix.


----------



## Cata79

Matthew, we need a time-based hysteresis for fans, you can check how Asrock does things.


----------



## Millisor

Fixed my WHEA, thank you!


----------



## CaptnJones

monza1412 said:


> Is anyone having problems/restarts, data corruption due to whea errors in the PCI/PCIex bus with the latest bios? You can log them in the HWiNFO64 screen, leave the program running.


 I get them almost everytime i do a heaven unigine benchmark - gtx 1070, latest nvidia drivers
No restarts just the error show up on hwinfo


----------



## pr0g4m1ng

pr0g4m1ng said:


> Hi,
> 
> can someone here tell me whether it is possible to disable single SATA ports in the bios?
> 
> 
> I have an older Gigabyte board (for Intel) and use this option in combination with the profiles as kind of a boot manager.


Sorry to bring this up again, but could one of you guys please check? I tried to find this information myself but most reviews only go into detail when it comes to OC features of the Uefi.


----------



## Athyra

pr0g4m1ng said:


> Sorry to bring this up again, but could one of you guys please check? I tried to find this information myself but most reviews only go into detail when it comes to OC features of the Uefi.


mine only has the option to disable all sata, which i used since i only have an m.2, but that caused problems with my dram voltage locking to 1.2v, so the ports are enabled
(on aorus pro btw)


----------



## Nighthog

GBT-MatthewH said:


> New BIOS on first page w/ WHEA and fan after sleep/resume fix.


Great!

F3K fixed the issue with the FANS getting stuck @ 100% for the Aorus Xtreme after sleep. Good work.

On the matter of WHEA errors. I thought there weren't any confirmed issues?

But anyway I now only get 4 errors on each boot compared to 6 that I had with earlier BIOS. Progress! [Kernel-WHEA]-[Operational].
the stuff in [Errors] may/may not be because of OC sessions as they are kinda random and inconsistent, I've kinda reduced the frequency with better settings/voltages in the OC sessions and testing stuff around.


----------



## Washijin

For someone other the BIOS resets after PSU is unplugged or switched off issue persist? I'm on X570 Ultra F4i.
Edit: wifi/BT disappear still persist.


----------



## leongws

Washijin said:


> For someone other the BIOS resets after PSU is unplugged or switched off issue persist? I'm on X570 Ultra F4i.


Mine still persist even with the latest bios F4L on pro wifi. Similar to all the bios version, my pc with not boot after shutting down of PC with XMP enable. Manually key in ram timings and set to 3200MHz also cannot. No issue with the pc booting to windows after setting XMP in bios or restarting of PC from windows. Happens only when pc is turned on from power off state & need to clear cmos every single time in order to boot. Have disabled XMP and used default @ 2133MHz in order to boot successfully


----------



## TrainXIII

Is anyone having issues with eRP setting not working? I'm no X570 AORUS Pro I BIOS version F4J. I'm trying to get my wake on lan to work but I don't see my ethernet port light up when I shut down my PC. I have eRP disabled. Having it enabled also doesn't seem to turn off the LEDs to any USB devices plugged into it so I'm not sure if the eRP function is working at all.


----------



## YpsiNine

GBT-MatthewH said:


> New BIOS on first page w/ WHEA and fan after sleep/resume fix.


So far so good on Master, thanks Matthew!

edit: Unfortunately it doesn't seem to be fixed completely, 0 rpm and fan in SYS_FAN1 sometimes stops after resume from sleep.
If I put the computer to sleep again, then resume it, then it might start again. Which is obviously not very good since all fans in my case are needed.

Could it be a compatibility issue with Noctua NF-A12x25 PWM fans? Since some other person posting about the 0% fan speed issue had the same problem.


----------



## monza1412

CaptnJones said:


> I get them almost everytime i do a heaven unigine benchmark - gtx 1070, latest nvidia drivers
> No restarts just the error show up on hwinfo


have you tried setting the PCIex to GEN3 in bios?


----------



## Cata79

Looks like the WHEA errors are gone with f4k (aorus pro).


----------



## Paulesko

YpsiNine said:


> So far so good on Master, thanks Matthew!
> 
> edit: Unfortunately it doesn't seem to be fixed completely, 0 rpm and fan in SYS_FAN1 sometimes stops after resume from sleep.
> If I put the computer to sleep again, then resume it, then it might start again. Which is obviously not very good since all fans in my case are needed.
> 
> Could it be a compatibility issue with Noctua NF-A12x25 PWM fans? Since some other person posting about the 0% fan speed issue had the same problem.


Hi, I´m just reading, but it´s interesting you mention the compatibhility problem with noctua NF-A12x25 PW because I have the issue with that noctua in particular, not the 12x15, not the 92 mm or the scythe gentle typhooon. In fact i was about to send the fan back until I read this post.


----------



## Athyra

Does the latest 8/12 bios (f4k in the case of the aorus pro) *only* address the fans and whea errors?
Or does it also attempt to address anything else?


----------



## Ren34

Paulesko said:


> Hi, I´m just reading, but it´s interesting you mention the compatibhility problem with noctua NF-A12x25 PW because I have the issue with that noctua in particular, not the 12x15, not the 92 mm or the scythe gentle typhooon. In fact i was about to send the fan back until I read this post.


There's a thread on reddit about this too. I was just thinking about grabbing a few of these noctua's, but I may hold off now. 

https://www.reddit.com/r/gigabyte/c...ter/ewny0qg?utm_source=share&utm_medium=web2x


----------



## henson0115

*henson0115*



Athyra said:


> Does the latest 8/12 bios (f4k in the case of the aorus pro) *only* address the fans and whea errors?
> Or does it also attempt to address anything else?


my boost clocks and voltages actually drop on the pro now to lower values, not quite as low as some others; where as on f4i they barely ever dropped, no change same bios settings with a 3900x, with nothing but cpu-z running. not sure if anything else was officially changed though.


----------



## PatrickE

Paulesko said:


> Hi, I´m just reading, but it´s interesting you mention the compatibhility problem with noctua NF-A12x25 PW because I have the issue with that noctua in particular, not the 12x15, not the 92 mm or the scythe gentle typhooon. In fact i was about to send the fan back until I read this post.


I don't think it's Noctua specific. I have the same issue with Noctua NF-R8 and NF-A9x14 on fan header 1 and 2 on Aorus Elite. I have also tried a Delta PWM fan on header 1 and 2, and it stops just like the Noctua after resuming from sleep. The NF-R8 works fine on the CPU optional header. I yet have to try the latest beta bios to see if it resolves the problem.


----------



## GBT-MatthewH

YpsiNine said:


> Could it be a compatibility issue with Noctua NF-A12x25 PWM fans? Since some other person posting about the 0% fan speed issue had the same problem.


Can you try any other fans?



Athyra said:


> Does the latest 8/12 bios (f4k in the case of the aorus pro) *only* address the fans and whea errors?
> Or does it also attempt to address anything else?


Just whea/fans.


----------



## Billy McDowell

@GBT-MatthewH F3K Has seemed to fixed my overclocking and dram voltage issues at least for me on the 3900x Aorus Xtreme. F3i was horrible idk what they did to it but nothing would work for me on any overclock settings because from that bios. My Aorus Xtreme so far has really liked F3e & F3K I am not sure what was done on these but they work way better for me.

I am having 3 major problems though that I can't figure out if the board needs to be rma or not maybe one of the gigabyte techs can help me figure out my issues being a bios fix or not?

1. The 10g Lan drivers won't install. The 10g nic doesn't show in device manager. I have tried everything from force driver installs from the actual mfg website to adding the drivers in manually thru legacy add hardware nothing works and nothing ever shows up on here. with drivers to actually install from the website since they don't seem to work then i can't use this which i need.

2. The 1gb lan driver works but at the cost of a delay of 10 - 15 min before it will even be recognized in windows. Now I have uninstalled drivers and manually removed things from device manager which took awhile since it kept coming back. i removed intel drivers and after redid everything i am still experiencing the same issue as where the 1gb lan does work it takes 10 - 15 min before it will even show being active i already tested my network cables and used another laptop to verify it wasnt on my end. This is definitely a issue as I dont like to use wifi. Any advice would greatly help. 

3. Not sure how to say what problem this is besides describing it. OK First I must say in bios whether i am running all stock default settings or overclocked settings I am running into this problem as of bios after f3H. So Lets says I just installed a fresh bios and i run to windows. everything works out fine no issues. But then i decide to restart it on start - restart... well every time this happens i am running into a issue where i always get a new error message on the debug led. It could be anything its always different. Mainly not in the manual bios codes. So I try to do the manual hold down power + reset for 10 - 15 sec to reset bios to defaults half the time it works half the time it doesn't. I end up manually shutting the power supply off which i have made sure it is plugged into the wall outlet directly. No This problems going forward started in F3K bios for me... So when it does reset to bios I don't get the normal splash loading page instead my screen stays black loads up and goes directly to windows with the default settings loaded. I can't seem to manually get back to the bios page not thru safemode restart firmeware etc. I literally have to kill the power supply switch while windows is loaded to be able to getback into the bios screen. I have tried every other method besides qflash because i am not having any other issues besides this atm. I assume its going to a different bios but i am not sure. My dip switches for bios are both up. The alt bios should have F3e on it. 

Anyways I seem to be running into these bugs not sure what else yet I am hoping someone can help me with either letting me know is this a rma or is this a bios issue? At first I even thought this was a cpu mounting issue but I can overclock to 4.3 all cores @1.325 vcore no problem again unlike F3i which required me to be at like around 1.35 vcore. The xmp profile works perfectly again like it did in F3e as well like i said the 2 bios have been great for my board with the minor issues on F3k showing up for these things. Now do note the Lan issue I have had on all my bios. I have tried disabling the 10g only in bios and still the same issue for the 1gb 10 - 15 min delay.


----------



## RedRumy3

Washijin said:


> For someone other the BIOS resets after PSU is unplugged or switched off issue persist? I'm on X570 Ultra F4i.
> Edit: wifi/BT disappear still persist.


Did you change ErP in bios? I figured out it was this setting causing mine to disappear on x570 Ultra.


----------



## Nighthog

@Billy McDowell
I tested the download and the installer worked today [Aquantia 10G]. No idea why but I had same issue before that the installer refused to work but today it worked for some reason. 
I noticed the download wasn't the same as the one earlier even if the page says it's the same. 
Package says same version but there are 2 installers present now. x86 & x64. Before you only got the x64 version.

At least this one works.


----------



## cnx

YpsiNine said:


> Could it be a compatibility issue with Noctua NF-A12x25 PWM fans? Since some other person posting about the 0% fan speed issue had the same problem.



@YpsiNine: This is an interesting point. 

As I write before, I also have the randomly 0 RPM problem and all my fans are Noctua NF-A12x25 PWM (except the CPU fan - NF-A14)...
Maybe this really has something to do with Noctua fans.


Anyway it is really very nerving...

Please check it @GBT-MatthewH


----------



## GBT-MatthewH

cnx said:


> @YpsiNine: This is an interesting point.
> 
> As I write before, I also have the randomly 0 RPM problem and all my fans are Noctua NF-A12x25 PWM (except the CPU fan - NF-A14)...
> Maybe this really has something to do with Noctua fans.
> 
> 
> Anyway it is really very nerving...
> 
> Please check it @GBT-MatthewH


I tried every fan I have - corsair, thermaltake, etc... All work. Don't have any noctua to test.


----------



## Heuchler

Have you Noctua guys try PWM mode instead of AUTO in the BIOS.

I have had any issues with my fans.


----------



## henson0115

cnx said:


> @YpsiNine: This is an interesting point.
> 
> As I write before, I also have the randomly 0 RPM problem and all my fans are Noctua NF-A12x25 PWM (except the CPU fan - NF-A14)...
> Maybe this really has something to do with Noctua fans.
> 
> 
> Anyway it is really very nerving...
> 
> Please check it @GBT-MatthewH


fyi i had similar behaviour ages ago with noctua industrials 12's and 14's 2k rpm on an old voltage controlled controller and even with an nzxt pwm fan controller, they dont like going below 17ish% i think from memory. aquareo fixed my issues. maybe you are setting the curve to low, try setting the lowest point around 17% apologies if i have missunderstood.


----------



## Billy McDowell

Nighthog said:


> @Billy McDowell
> I tested the download and the installer worked today [Aquantia 10G]. No idea why but I had same issue before that the installer refused to work but today it worked for some reason.
> I noticed the download wasn't the same as the one earlier even if the page says it's the same.
> Package says same version but there are 2 installers present now. x86 & x64. Before you only got the x64 version.
> 
> At least this one works.


 @Nighthog Please send me a link to this site you got the new file from i looked or aorus and gigabyte page and still its the same file for 64bit only. Or send me the file thru mega or gdrive because i cant find what i need. still hopefully someone can fix the other 2 issues as well.


----------



## Nighthog

Billy McDowell said:


> @Nighthog Please send me a link to this site you got the new file from i looked or aorus and gigabyte page and still its the same file for 64bit only. Or send me the file thru mega or gdrive because i cant find what i need. still hopefully someone can fix the other 2 issues as well.


I used the Swedish Gigabyte site:

Here a America link from there http://download.gigabyte.us/FileList/Driver/mb_driver_lan_aquantia-aqt_2.1.009.zip

Should be the same I got working.


----------



## PatrickE

Heuchler said:


> Have you Noctua guys try PWM mode instead of AUTO in the BIOS.
> 
> I have had any issues with my fans.


Yes, it made no difference.


----------



## PatrickE

henson0115 said:


> fyi i had similar behaviour ages ago with noctua industrials 12's and 14's 2k rpm on an old voltage controlled controller and even with an nzxt pwm fan controller, they dont like going below 17ish% i think from memory. aquareo fixed my issues. maybe you are setting the curve to low, try setting the lowest point around 17% apologies if i have missunderstood.


My fans will resume spinning again once they reach between 40-50% threshold after resuming from sleep. Normally they have no problems running at 10%. You would think that if the fans simply had a problem starting up at a low percentage, then they should still be able to maintain a low speed after winding down after being at 40-50%, but they don't. If I force a 50% speed and then set back to auto, they stop again, until I reboot the system and they will be fine until the system has been in sleep mode again.


----------



## henson0115

PatrickE said:


> My fans will resume spinning again once they reach between 40-50% threshold after resuming from sleep. Normally they have no problems running at 10%. You would think that if the fans simply had a problem starting up at a low percentage, then they should still be able to maintain a low speed after winding down after being at 40-50%, but they don't. If I force a 50% speed and then set back to auto, they stop again, until I reboot the system and they will be fine until the system has been in sleep mode again.


ah ok gotcha, is that in both pwm and voltage modes?


----------



## cnx

henson0115 said:


> fyi i had similar behaviour ages ago with noctua industrials 12's and 14's 2k rpm on an old voltage controlled controller and even with an nzxt pwm fan controller, they dont like going below 17ish% i think from memory. aquareo fixed my issues. maybe you are setting the curve to low, try setting the lowest point around 17% apologies if i have missunderstood.



I tested different SmartFan5 settings (includes diffrent curves, voltage/pwm,start-stop...).

The only I've noticed, the randomly stop is primarily at speeds below 1000rpm. 
At the moment i run all my fans >1100rpm (@ voltage control, because i think its a pwm problem...), but this is not a satisfactory solution (my targed is 550-650rpm @pwm control).


@*GBT-MatthewH* :
Maybe this is helpful for you, or your R&D team?!

https://noctua.at/media/wysiwyg/Noctua_PWM_specifications_white_paper.pdf

https://old.reddit.com/r/gigabyte/c...s_xtreme_cpu_fan_stops_working_after/evudrng/


----------



## Heuchler

Linus Tech Tips Edition


----------



## OCP

anyone have this kit of memory and have it working at rated speeds or close to it at all? 

DOMINATOR® PLATINUM RGB 64GB (4 x 16GB) DDR4 DRAM 3466MHz C16 Memory Kit
https://www.corsair.com/uk/en/Categories/Products/Memory/DOMINATOR-PLATINUM-RGB/p/CMT64GX4M4C3466C16

Can't get it to run with all 4 sticks with xmp/manual or ryzen calc safe settings

3900x Aorus Master


----------



## Dphotog

Hi all is there any overclocks I can do in my bios similar to this with the CPU VRMS. I have a 3900x and x570 Xtreme. Im not even sure the only thing Ive been able to do are CCX overclocks and was wondering if there was anything wise since I can try and overclock things to utilize my VRMs more to try and get more out of the cpu. Im a little new to this and only just sort of got the hang on my memory overclocks which had to settle at 3733mhz I tried my best to keep 3800 but I would randomly get boots where it would reset my bios even though they ran through stress tests just fine. Anyhow below is a video showing alot of different things and methods I would love to try but of course the menus from MSI's bios to Gigabytes are extremly different. Obviously Im asking here to see if anyone can stream line or help me out if even overcranking my VRMs is even a thing to help boosting my cpu further or even help my memory issues so I can keep 3800mhz without bios resets.


----------



## pkincy

I am lurking here prior to getting the 3900X so take everything I say with a huge grain of sale, but I think on the AMD you want 3733 not 3800 as that is the sweet spot for the infinity fabric. If it is working there you are getting the most out of your memory for this architecture.


----------



## Jalen

Anyone know of how to change which monitor the BIOS recognizes as default? For whatever reason my 3700x on the x570i pro wifi (ITX) is putting the bios splash/bios menus on my smaller portrait monitor, which is a hassle to deal with, as you can imagine.


----------



## pkincy

The BIOS will allow you to decide whether to use the iGPU or not. Don't have the board yet, so am not certain it has an onboard iGPU, but check that. Also if you are using the iGPU in BIOS than your monitor will be physically connected to the io shield. If you are using your GPU than your physical connection at the GPU and display software for the GPU controls the monitor choices and extensions if any. For instance my GPU is controlled by NVIDIA Control Panel software and also depends on how I have physically connected my monitors to the GPU outputs. I ask for an extended 2 monitor set up in the NVIDIA Control Panel. Good luck.


----------



## Dibiase

GBT-MatthewH said:


> Set ERP to enable in BIOS - Settings -> Platform power -> ErP


I was having the same problem with the aRGB lights staying on all the time and changing the ERP to enable fixed it for me. 

Thanks,

Matthew


----------



## Dibiase

Bart said:


> Hmm, that's interesting. I wonder why some people have these issues and others don't. Makes me wonder if the RGB fans themselves have something to do with it. With my Fractal Design Prisma fans, there's a separate daisy-chainable connector for the RGB, and the power is a traditional 3-pin connector. Most other RGB fans seem to have an all-in-one type of proprietary connector for both, so they can hook you into their garbage RGB ecosystems like NZXT HUE, Corsair CUE/link/whatever, etc. Fractal seems to be one of the few companies who focused on using standard motherboard connection for ARGB control. I wonder if that separation of power and RGB is why I'm not having the same issues. I seem to be the only dude rocking these Prisma fans, so it's hard for me to compare!


I finally had a chance to try this setting "Set ERP to enable in BIOS - Settings -> Platform power -> ErP" and it resolved my problem. Now my aRGB light power off correctly when I shutdown the computer.


----------



## Athyra

I'll report on my Aorus Pro F4k results.
Changes since F4i (with identical bios settings):
- WHEA warnings in event log during boot are gone (they were PCIE related before), yay
- A new option appeared, Chipset SATA Port Hot Plug (Enable/Disable)
- on identical ram, tRDWR's XMP used to be 8, now it is 10
- on identical ram, tWRRD's XMP used to be 3, now it is 1
- I might be nuts, but it feels like my idle wattage is a little lower, in F4i when I had chrome running with lots of tabs I used to idle at 33W ish, and with nothing open 25W ish, now in F4k with chrome open it is 27-31W

Reproducible behavior:
- Changes to bios require a hard power off in order to boot into windows after saving, otherwise can still go back into bios, but windows wont boot
- Same as F4i, if Chipset Sata Port Enable is set to Disable, then regardless of other settings if cpu mult is not auto then dram is locked to 1.2v
but if it is enabled, dram-v and cpu-mult work as intended
- CSM Disabled still has slow bios response


----------



## Cata79

Stop attaching bmp, dude.


----------



## Athyra

Cata79 said:


> Stop attaching bmp, dude.


that's what the bios screenshot saves em as, dude


----------



## Cata79

You know you can easily convert them, right? I don't have a problem with it, but some people are watching this on the phone.


----------



## cbutters

pkincy said:


> I am lurking here prior to getting the 3900X so take everything I say with a huge grain of sale, but I think on the AMD you want 3733 not 3800 as that is the sweet spot for the infinity fabric. If it is working there you are getting the most out of your memory for this architecture.


They advertised 3733 RAM as the sweet spot because that puts infinity fabric clocks at 1866MHz and all chips should be able to do 1866; but if you do 3800 RAM / 1900MHz infinity fabric (or higher) that's even better; just not all chips will be stable higher than 1866MHz; most will do 1900MHz but not all.


----------



## Washijin

RedRumy3 said:


> Did you change ErP in bios? I figured out it was this setting causing mine to disappear on x570 Ultra.


I'm gonna try it, thank you. But if this is the solution I have to choose: wireless connection or S5 low power, right? My Snowball status led it's gonna bright into the night without ErP!


----------



## fallenguru

To elaborate on my fan issue, I'm also using Noctua fans (NF-A14 case and whatever comes with the NH-D15 for CPU), all PWM. IFAICT the problem only occurs on fan header 4 and it manifests as the fan suddenly needing a very high PWM setting, like 50 %, to spin up at all. At other times it will work normally. So far, so common. But *I do not use sleep-resume at all, so it's not just that.* 





GBT-MatthewH said:


> Latest X570 AORUS Master BIOS -  F5N
> 
> If you are having fan after resume issues or still get whea errors please test this and let me know if its resolved.



I have both on F5l (assuming the AER errors under Linux are the same), but I'll be out of town for a while, no time to flash a new BIOS right now, sorry. Just wanted to give you a heads-up, so you don't think it's limited to sleep-resume.




Cata79 said:


> Matthew, we need a *time-based* hysteresis for fans, you can check how Asrock does things.



Yes, please (emphasis mine). Temp-based hysteresis is worthless, since Ryzen's reported temp doesn't gradually go up or down but jumps all over the place.


----------



## reflectal

Hi 

Can confirm the F5L fixes the sleep fan 100% bug on X570 Pro Wifi

Thanks for the fix


----------



## hahler2

How do I undervolt my 3600X with the X570 Pro WiFi? I was looking in the bios to do a negative offset but I don't see that option anywhere. I'm coming from an Asus motherboard so I'm not that familiar with the Gigabyte bios yet.


----------



## Nokiron

hahler2 said:


> How do I undervolt my 3600X with the X570 Pro WiFi? I was looking in the bios to do a negative offset but I don't see that option anywhere. I'm coming from an Asus motherboard so I'm not that familiar with the Gigabyte bios yet.


Change CPU Voltage from Auto to Normal, then change the offset at the setting below that.


----------



## hahler2

Thank you!


----------



## pr0g4m1ng

Athyra said:


> I'll report on my Aorus Pro F4k results.
> Changes since F4i (with identical bios settings):
> [...]
> - A new option appeared, Chipset SATA Port Hot Plug (Enable/Disable)
> [...]


HOW COOL IS THAT? Almost a bit creepy. I just tried to find a way to replicate this function with a hardware switch and come back here just to find out that they added it overnight?!


----------



## Sphex_

Cata79 said:


> Matthew, we need a time-based hysteresis for fans, you can check how Asrock does things.


+1 on this. Ryzen's temperature jumps around way too much for a temperature based hysteresis to be effective. ASUS also has this feature, except it never worked on my X470 motherboard lmao.


----------



## appylol

Im gonna go with the X570 i pro itx, what would be the best 32gb (2x16) kit for compatibility with the Gigabyte board while maintaining decent price/performance? 



Been looking at 3200cl16 kits from Corsair, G. Skill and Crucial with timings like CL16-18-18-36. I believe those are Samsung E-die? They look like good value if they are stable on X570 at that frequency.



Also been considering 3200cl14 and 3600cl16, confirmed b-die. Is it worth dropping the extra cash to get tighter timings. better performance, compatibility and overclock potential?


Would like to hear from people with 2x16gb kits on Gigabyte X570. Which kit did you get? Stable at rated timings and frequency? Worth overclocking?


----------



## Athyra

appylol said:


> Im gonna go with the X570 i pro itx, what would be the best 32gb (2x16) kit for compatibility with the Gigabyte board while maintaining decent price/performance?
> Been looking at 3200cl16 kits from Corsair, G. Skill and Crucial with timings like CL16-18-18-36. I believe those are Samsung E-die? They look like good value if they are stable on X570 at that frequency.
> Also been considering 3200cl14 and 3600cl16, confirmed b-die. Is it worth dropping the extra cash to get tighter timings. better performance, compatibility and overclock potential?
> Would like to hear from people with 2x16gb kits on Gigabyte X570. Which kit did you get? Stable at rated timings and frequency? Worth overclocking?


not sure about 32g, but tighter timings gave me a huge performance boost in games and synthetics
like my cb r20 score from 3600 c18 to 3600 c14 increased my multi-threaded score from 7600ish to 7800
high fps games went up also by a similar amount


----------



## Ren34

appylol said:


> Im gonna go with the X570 i pro itx, what would be the best 32gb (2x16) kit for compatibility with the Gigabyte board while maintaining decent price/performance?
> 
> 
> 
> Been looking at 3200cl16 kits from Corsair, G. Skill and Crucial with timings like CL16-18-18-36. I believe those are Samsung E-die? They look like good value if they are stable on X570 at that frequency.
> 
> 
> 
> Also been considering 3200cl14 and 3600cl16, confirmed b-die. Is it worth dropping the extra cash to get tighter timings. better performance, compatibility and overclock potential?
> 
> 
> Would like to hear from people with 2x16gb kits on Gigabyte X570. Which kit did you get? Stable at rated timings and frequency? Worth overclocking?


I'm running some e-die ballistix LT 3200 cl16 @ 3600cl16 stable. I haven't had the time to mess around with all of the sub-timings yet.


----------



## bigjdubb

Athyra said:


> not sure about 32g, but tighter timings gave me a huge performance boost in games and synthetics
> like my cb r20 score from 3600 c18 to 3600 c14 increased my multi-threaded score from 7600ish to 7800
> high fps games went up also by a similar amount



I'm not very familiar with Cinebench scoring. I'm seeing a 2.5% difference in score, is that correct? If it is correct, it may be a bit of a stretch to call it a huge performance boost. Like I said, I'm not real familiar with Cinebench scoring so maybe 2.5% is huge.


----------



## Athyra

bigjdubb said:


> I'm not very familiar with Cinebench scoring. I'm seeing a 2.5% difference in score, is that correct? If it is correct, it may be a bit of a stretch to call it a huge performance boost. Like I said, I'm not real familiar with Cinebench scoring so maybe 2.5% is huge.


to put it in context, in order to get a similar gain from my cpu i'd have to overclock all cores by an additional 200mhz
but the real reason i call it huge is that ram generally does not give *that* much of an improvement by simply dropping the main timings by 2, it's not like i went from 3200 to 3600, just cl16 to cl14 (with some extra voltage to keep it stable)


----------



## demone

fallenguru said:


> Yes, please (emphasis mine). Temp-based hysteresis is worthless, since Ryzen's reported temp doesn't gradually go up or down but jumps all over the place.


For those you have aorus motherboards. 

Are there any kind problems like fans speeding up and then slowing back down in a disruptive way, in low load tasks, like browsering, because of this special ryzen 3000 
idle voltage / temp behavior. 
Do not these problems be solved by making costum curves and temp hysteresis in gigabyte bios ? Or a Time- based hysteresis is absolutely neccesary ?

Which is more preferable 2x16Gb, 3200C14 or 3600C17 for the "sweet spot" 3600 or 3733/c16 for the master motherboard?


----------



## fallenguru

appylol said:


> Would like to hear from people with 2x16gb kits on Gigabyte X570. Which kit did you get? Stable at rated timings and frequency?



The Crucial BLS2K16G4D32AESB is fine at XMP. 



demone said:


> Are there any kind problems like fans speeding up and then slowing back down in a disruptive way, in low load tasks, like browsering, because of this special ryzen 3000 idle voltage / temp behavior.
> Do not these problems be solved by making costum curves and temp hysteresis in gigabyte bios ? Or a Time- based hysteresis is absolutely neccesary ?



Yes, it's a problem and no, temp-based hysteresis doesn't solve it, obviously.


----------



## RAINFIRE

fallenguru said:


> The Crucial BLS2K16G4D32AESB is fine at XMP.
> 
> 
> Yes, it's a problem and no, temp-based hysteresis doesn't solve it, obviously.



Ummm . . . I just use the SmartFan5 Advanced feature in SIV - Aorus System Information Viewer included in the mobo utilities. I have 12 x 120mm fans in my O11 Dynamic, and set the fans at low speed not to ramp up until I reach 60C. I use PBO on my 3700X with most cores idling at 4.25 with CPU temps in 40's most of the time. Also have the PSU Fan, GPU fan on the RX 5700 XT and DDC water pump on one of the headers. Temperature based controls work for me just fine.


----------



## LiquidHaus

very interesting hearing about timings providing better performance. figured these were always frequency based.

I'll try and lower my timings some more on my 3200cl16 kit.


----------



## King4x4

Lower timings gave me a HUGE boost in minimum frame rates (which IMO is more important than average since it transfers to a better experience).


----------



## Disassociative

The beta BIOS does a weird thing where after saving settings in the BIOS then trying to boot Windows it just hangs on the Windows boot screen. Boots fine after this Happens when I do a hard shut down and also normal boots from a restart or shut down from Windows work fine.


----------



## Zoot

I've a 3700X, an Aorus X570 i Pro Wifi ITX board (flashed to BIOS F4j) & an Aorus PCIe 4.0 M.2 NVME 1TB SSD.

My issue is this, if I install the M.2 drive the BIOS interface becomes completely unusable. Without the M.2 drive, everything is okay - I can install Windows & boot into it no issue. I also can't shut down the system via the power button, I have to use the switch on the PSU.

Now, if I disable CSM in the BIOS then all these issues go away. I was able to install Windows on the Aorus M.2 drive and boot into it just fine. I get read speeds of nearly 5GB/s too which is all good. No problems using the power button either.

The only problem is that the default BIOS setting is CSM *enabled*. So a reset to default settings would require me to power down, pull out the M.2 drive, power up, disable CSM, power down, and finally re-install the M.2 drive.

Anyone else here have the PCIe 4.0 Aorus drive with similiar issues? I've seen another thread on the Gigabyte forums describing pretty much the same issue, albeit with a different x570 board.
http://forum.gigabyte.us/thread/7391/aorus-x570-ultra-gigabyte-nvme


----------



## X570Master-Uzer

@GBT-MatthewH On my X570 Master I'm having a problem with the SVM / virtualization setting, resetting itself to disabled on reboots. This has happened several times and I have to keep going back out to the BIOS and turning it on again when I want to run a VM. I am still using BIOS ver. F5l and have a 3800X if that makes a diff.


----------



## Cata79

SVM should be on by default, never understood why it's off.


----------



## Athyra

Cata79 said:


> SVM should be on by default, never understood why it's off.


ryzen master wont work with it on, why? amd is apparently dumb sometimes
was hoping to use windows sandbox, but nope


----------



## Zoot

@ GBT-MatthewH

I know an issue with CSM being disabled causing a slow BIOS is on the list, but how about my issue (a few posts back) where I get an unusable BIOS with CSM enabled & an Aorus 1TB NVMe M.2 drive installed? *Disabling* CSM rectifies everything.

(Problem is the same regardless of the M.2 port used on the Aorus X570 ITX board)


----------



## Cata79

Athyra said:


> ryzen master wont work with it on, why? amd is apparently dumb sometimes
> was hoping to use windows sandbox, but nope


 it works fine with it on.


----------



## Athyra

Cata79 said:


> it works fine with it on.


This is what I get if I enable it, unless I uninstall windows sandbox & hyper-v.
So, SVM can be enabled, but using sandbox or hyper-v somehow disables ryzen master.


----------



## Cata79

Athyra said:


> Cata79 said:
> 
> 
> 
> it works fine with it on.
> 
> 
> 
> This is what I get if I enable it, unless I uninstall windows sandbox & hyper-v.
> So, SVM can be enabled, but using sandbox or hyper-v somehow disables ryzen master.
Click to expand...

I'm running vmware, hyper-v is a known issue with ryzen master.


----------



## Athyra

Cata79 said:


> I'm running vmware, hyper-v is a known issue with ryzen master.


yeah i was really hoping to just use windows sandbox, i don't need full fledged permanent virtual machines, nor can I afford vmware, but once sandbox is enabled ryzen master is dead, and given that sandbox is now a standard windows feature it sure seems like ryzen master might have to learn to play nice


----------



## Ren34

Another question to add to the pile. Can anyone run the app center software with secure boot enabled? My easytune engine service just hangs.


----------



## dansi

Heya all, can i say ryzen master is a major pita, same with app center etc.
Wont it be better if we just tweak using the bios, csm off(since W10 is modern OS) and use hwinfo to monitor.
I never use exta apps before, too much bloat and some introduce security flaws.


----------



## Cata79

dansi said:


> Heya all, can i say ryzen master is a major pita, same with app center etc.
> Wont it be better if we just tweak using the bios, csm off(since W10 is modern OS) and use hwinfo to monitor.
> I never use exta apps before, too much bloat and some introduce security flaws.


I share your opinion about rm. The things that rm shows don't look ok to me. About GB software, lol. That goes for all manufacturers.


----------



## bigcid10

here's what I dis to get RM to work with virtualization on.
in bios here's what I dis to get RM to work with virtualization on.
in bios ,I turned on svm
in secure boot make sure it set to standard not custom
install newest version of RM 
windows sandbox has to be off


----------



## monza1412

Is the cpu clock control/bclk/fsb working for you? Im locked at 99.8 no matter what. Tried a couple of times setting up to 101 mhz but I can not boot :/


----------



## Athyra

monza1412 said:


> Is the cpu clock control/bclk/fsb working for you? Im locked at 99.8 no matter what. Tried a couple of times setting up to 101 mhz but I can not boot :/


yeah i can't boot at 101 either, but what i really want is 100.2 so that it will show 100 in windows lol

clock and IF work fine though


----------



## bigcid10

I just flashed the F4k bios on my ultra
bios is definitely speedier but it will not boot past bios at all 
I tried everything ,flashed back and it boots fine


----------



## Jalen

I can confirm that I am having the same issue as others with Noctua fans turning off. It affects SYS FAN 1 but not the CPU fan. Both are Noctua NF-A12x25 fans. This was not an issue before flashing F4L on my X570I Pro WiFi (ITX), but I'm not sure which bios I was using prior (hadn't flashed since purchase). The only resolution I have found at this point is to utilize a minimum fan speed of 50%+, which is less than ideal.


----------



## X570Master-Uzer

Athyra said:


> ryzen master wont work with it on, why? amd is apparently dumb sometimes
> was hoping to use windows sandbox, but nope


I am running VMware Workstation and RM runs five w/ Vitalization enabled. But, as I said above, it is very annoying that the SVM setting disables itself on reboots.


----------



## Martin778

Ren34 said:


> Another question to add to the pile. Can anyone run the app center software with secure boot enabled? My easytune engine service just hangs.


With CSM disabled I can't run the SmartFan, the app just hangs for a few seconds, the cursor goes slo-mo and the app screen stays blank.


----------



## RemoWilliams84

So I'm having a fan issue that's a little different from everyone else. I have 6 case fans. 2 Intake and 4 exhaust. If I run all of my fans to my case's (Meshify S2) PWM controller and then to the Sys Fan 2 header all fans behave as expected and I can control the full curve of the fans. The problem is I'd like to run the exhaust and intake fans on different headers. So I left the exhaust running through the controller and they work fine. I Y'd my two intake fans together, but no matter which header I run to I have no control over how fast they spin in SIV. They stay maxed out at 1640 rpms.

Any ideas as to why this would happen? I'm using the same type of Y's on my exhaust fans to send them all to the PWM controller, so I don't think it's that.

I'm on the Gigabyte Aorus Ultra X570


----------



## IntelHouseFire

Just popped in my new 3900X into a Aorus Ultra board. Haven't done anything besides looking around the stock bios so far. Anyone else experiencing laggy mouse, as well as dropdown boxes sometimes glitching out when you click? I've also noticed that my CPU voltage stays around 1V, while in videos and pictures I've seen it's at 1.4. What gives?


----------



## IridiumGaming

Something weird is going on with my Aorus Master. When I got my RMA board after the previous one kept resetting itself, my GPU (RTX 2070) will now only run at PCIe v1.0. No setting in BIOS manages to change it. I have a PCIe 4.0 SSD that works fine, as well as an Aquantia 10G Networking card that is on the bottom most PCIe slow (connected to the chipset). Everything was at the proper PCIe Link speed and width with the previous X570 Master. I did accidentally get thermal paste (non-conductive Thermal Grizzly Kryonaut) on the base of 4 pins at the edge, but, from what I can tell, everything else seems to be working fine (except for the GPU). I have tried flashing the new Beta BIOS, doesn't change a bit. Any idea what's going on?


----------



## Zoot

(double post)


----------



## monza14123

*New Bios out for General Release*

Is the new BIOS fix for the WHEA errors working? When will it out on general release? Thanks!


----------



## Zoot

Zoot said:


> I've a 3700X, an Aorus X570 i Pro Wifi ITX board (flashed to BIOS F4j) & an Aorus PCIe 4.0 M.2 NVME 1TB SSD.
> 
> My issue is this, if I install the M.2 drive the BIOS interface becomes completely unusable. Without the M.2 drive, everything is okay - I can install Windows & boot into it no issue. I also can't shut down the system via the power button, I have to use the switch on the PSU.
> 
> Now, if I disable CSM in the BIOS then all these issues go away. I was able to install Windows on the Aorus M.2 drive and boot into it just fine. I get read speeds of nearly 5GB/s too which is all good. No problems using the power button either.





Zoot said:


> @ GBT-MatthewH
> 
> I know an issue with CSM being disabled causing a slow BIOS is on the list, but how about my issue (a few posts back) where I get an unusable BIOS with CSM enabled & an Aorus 1TB NVMe M.2 drive installed? *Disabling* CSM rectifies everything.
> 
> (Problem is the same regardless of the M.2 port used on the Aorus X570 ITX board)


Got it! Found a workaround - CSM can be disabled by just using the keyboard if the M.2 is installed. As long as I don't move the mouse, I can disable CSM okay.

At least now I don't have to rip the machine apart now if the BIOS is ever reset to default again.


----------



## Speedster159

For users of the X570 Ultra and Master I have a question for you.

When you use the 3rd M.2 Slot for a SATA SSD does it disable anything? SATA Ports or PCI-E Slots?


----------



## bigcid10

Speedster159 said:


> For users of the X570 Ultra and Master I have a question for you.
> 
> When you use the 3rd M.2 Slot for a SATA SSD does it disable anything? SATA Ports or PCI-E Slots?


yes,sata 4-5 are shared with 3rd M.2


----------



## Speedster159

bigcid10 said:


> yes,sata 4-5 are shared with 3rd M.2


Manual says it only disables SATA 4 and 5 when used in PCI-E Mode, not SATA mode.

I want someone to confirm.


----------



## Kalibee

I have double booting problem in my X570 AORUS MASTER.
I tested with every dram slot ( 1, 2, 3, 4, (1,2), (1,3), (2,3), (2,4), (1,2,3,4) ) and every bios ever released including beta.
However I experienced dual booting in every case.

When I tried to boot, boot code appears (B4), AORUS logo shows up, but error code (02) occurs, it turns into memory checking session(14,15) 
then second boot started, with same code (B4), but error code(02) occurs again with flickering, 
and aorus logo with windows starting(spinning dots) then usual booting code appeared. 

Since I didn't experienced this, when I received the motherboard, I am very nervous. 
Intel diagnosis tool shows IMC error, but it occurs every zen2 user. 
So, I suspect it as MB issue, such as BIOS ROM broken. 
I have not applied OC in every test. 

Does anybody experienced like me?


----------



## rastaviper

Hey guys, 
Waiting this week to receive a x570 Aorus Elite with a 3600x and some G.skill Trident 3200 16gb.

Can I just update directly at the last bios or should I download some specific version?

Also are there any recommended settings to apply?

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


----------



## jgpasa2019

I have an x570 Aorus Ultra. I seem to have trouble with fully populated (4) DIMMS. I am running a single kit of 16x4 and even with latest BIOS (F4i) or Beta BIOS (F4k) i cannot run the RAM at 3600 (the advertised speed). It runs perfectly at 2133 (ugh) but running it at anything else (even just turning on XMP) makes the system unstable -- such as it works OK on reboots/restart, but if I shut down fully it will reset to 2133 or I will have to actually re-flash the BIOS as it goes into this infinity loop of trying to get the correct frequency (I guess). I am running a 3900x

Running 2 random sticks from the 4 kit works perfectly however .... seems a problem with 4 dmms.

please help ... I am going nuts with this.


----------



## bigblueshock

Generally speaking, what temperatures are people seeing with AIO coolers at load with a 3900x? Say RealBench for instance...

I'm pretty sure I have good coverage and making good contact, because my whole radiator on my Corsair H105 heats up nicely, so there is heat transfer. But I don't know for sure. 

With stock settings for the CPU, The highest I've seen my CPU hit was around 75c (fluctuating between upper 60's to 75c). All the cores stayed around 4.2ish I want to say.

After reading/watching many reviews, I also know core clock is determined by CPU temp. So when the CPU hits a certain temp, the core clock will drop a bit so the temp will drop. I guess this should also be factored into the answer to my question.


----------



## jgpasa2019

[double post]


----------



## Jubijub

Hello everyone,

My "Fastlearner" apparently just died, so I guess I'm in market for a replacement.

I am also interested in this motherboard, and I have questions about the RAM and the M.2 :
- Assuming my 4x 16Go G.Skill Trident Z DDR4-3200 CAS 14 is not what died, would it work well with this mobo ? I wonder about XMP, and also if the dual channel will work properly if I fill all slots.
- when using the 2 M.2 slots, what are the tradeoffs ? I don't care about losing SATA ports, but I'd be annoyed to lose USB. I also plan to go only with 1 graphic card, so 1x16 is all I would need from the PCI slots.


----------



## IridiumGaming

Does anyone know why my GPU shows as running in PCIe-1.1 mode under the "Plug-In Devices" section within the "System Info" header in the BIOS? Device Manager also shows the same thing. When I run the Render Test under GPU-Z; however, GPU-Z shows the GPU running in PCIe-3.0 mode (despite Device Manager still saying it is in 1.1 mode).


----------



## biker1284

Kalibee said:


> I have double booting problem in my X570 AORUS MASTER.
> I tested with every dram slot ( 1, 2, 3, 4, (1,2), (1,3), (2,3), (2,4), (1,2,3,4) ) and every bios ever released including beta.
> However I experienced dual booting in every case.
> 
> When I tried to boot, boot code appears (B4), AORUS logo shows up, but error code (02) occurs, it turns into memory checking session(14,15)
> then second boot started, with same code (B4), but error code(02) occurs again with flickering,
> and aorus logo with windows starting(spinning dots) then usual booting code appeared.
> 
> Since I didn't experienced this, when I received the motherboard, I am very nervous.
> Intel diagnosis tool shows IMC error, but it occurs every zen2 user.
> So, I suspect it as MB issue, such as BIOS ROM broken.
> I have not applied OC in every test.
> 
> Does anybody experienced like me?


I think I've had this since I got my mobo too. I don't have error codes though (I'm in a pro).
It boots, the flickering underscore comes up, then it seems to reboot and fans slow and rev back up.
Doesn't seem to affect anything other than the slight extra time but I'd like to figure out how to fix it.


----------



## Zoot

IntelHouseFire said:


> Just popped in my new 3900X into a Aorus Ultra board. Haven't done anything besides looking around the stock bios so far. Anyone else experiencing laggy mouse, as well as dropdown boxes sometimes glitching out when you click? I've also noticed that my CPU voltage stays around 1V, while in videos and pictures I've seen it's at 1.4. What gives?


I've had a similar issue with the Aorus X570 ITX board, but it only occurs for me when I've an M.2 drive installed, whether it's a PCIe 4.0 or 3.0 drive. Do you have an M.2 drive installed?

What has solved it for me is to disable CSM. I can manage this if I use only the keyboard and not touch the mouse. The minute I do that, the system is 100% solid after that - typing on it now.


----------



## IntelHouseFire

Zoot said:


> I've had a similar issue with the Aorus X570 ITX board, but it only occurs for me when I've an M.2 drive installed, whether it's a PCIe 4.0 or 3.0 drive. Do you have an M.2 drive installed?
> 
> What has solved it for me is to disable CSM. I can manage this if I use only the keyboard and not touch the mouse. The minute I do that, the system is 100% solid after that - typing on it now.


The lag disappeared when I updated the BIOS. However now I've found an even more annoying bug. Whenever ANY storage device (USB or SATA) is connected, the keyboard becomes super glitchy. Buttons get held down after they're pressed, random keys are pressed, etc. Mouse dies after moving it an inch. Disabling USB Legacy Mode fixes it when USB storage defices are connected, but not for SATA, then the mouse and keyboard just die. I tried disabling CSM but the board refused to boot and automatically turned it on again.

In this state the bios is completely unusable. I'd appreciate some kind of guidance here.

CPU: 3900X
Motherboard: Aorus X570 Ultra
Ram: F4-3600C16D-16GTZR


----------



## jgpasa2019

IridiumGaming said:


> Does anyone know why my GPU shows as running in PCIe-1.1 mode under the "Plug-In Devices" section within the "System Info" header in the BIOS? Device Manager also shows the same thing. When I run the Render Test under GPU-Z; however, GPU-Z shows the GPU running in PCIe-3.0 mode (despite Device Manager still saying it is in 1.1 mode).


try using GPU-z and check there .. .if still at 1.1 then click on the ? next to it and run the render test ... that should show 3.0 then.


----------



## Lexi is Dumb

Jalen said:


> I can confirm that I am having the same issue as others with Noctua fans turning off. It affects SYS FAN 1 but not the CPU fan. Both are Noctua NF-A12x25 fans. This was not an issue before flashing F4L on my X570I Pro WiFi (ITX), but I'm not sure which bios I was using prior (hadn't flashed since purchase). The only resolution I have found at this point is to utilize a minimum fan speed of 50%+, which is less than ideal.


Hey yeah I hadn't even noticed til I read this. My Noctua NF-A14 in Sysfan 1 is completely off. What's that about.


----------



## IridiumGaming

jgpasa2019 said:


> try using GPU-z and check there .. .if still at 1.1 then click on the ? next to it and run the render test ... that should show 3.0 then.


That makes it show 3.0 again, but when I go into device manager and check, it still says 1.1. Same in BIOS. Just kinda confused as to why. My previous X570 Aorus master didn't display this behavior.


----------



## X570Master-Uzer

jgpasa2019 said:


> I have an x570 Aorus Ultra. I seem to have trouble with fully populated (4) DIMMS. I am running a single kit of 16x4 and even with latest BIOS (F4i) or Beta BIOS (F4k) i cannot run the RAM at 3600 (the advertised speed). It runs perfectly at 2133 (ugh) but running it at anything else (even just turning on XMP) makes the system unstable -- such as it works OK on reboots/restart, but if I shut down fully it will reset to 2133 or I will have to actually re-flash the BIOS as it goes into this infinity loop of trying to get the correct frequency (I guess). I am running a 3900x
> 
> Running 2 random sticks from the 4 kit works perfectly however .... seems a problem with 4 dmms.
> 
> please help ... I am going nuts with this.


When I ordered my parts in July (Arous Master & 3800x) I considered the fact that for the past 10 years how even though motherboards have 4 ram slots, that they have trouble running 4 sticks of ram (this is a proven known fact). So I ordered 2 x 16 for my new Ryzen build and not 4 x 8. And I have to say that 2 x 16 runs so much better on X570. Also when you run 2 sticks on X570 you have to put them in an A2B2 slot config, which is leaving the slot next to the CPU open and also using the slot on the board edge. In your case maybe you could get some 32 x 2.


----------



## X570Master-Uzer

I also have a question myself: On Aorus X570 is there a setting for M.2 slots to either be set to SATA or PCI-e or do the M.2 slots run as PCI-e only? Just wanting to make sure my M.2 is on PCI-e


----------



## pikoman

Heuchler said:


> PCH temp in Gigabyte's SIV shows the same temp as latest beta of HWiNFO under ITE IT8688E chipset. The first chipset temp in HWiNFO is listed as X570
> 
> With a cheap InfraRed thermometer I get about 10c lower on the surface of the Master's chipset but that is with a lot airflow (well vented case) and also HWiNFO readings should be the internal sensor to the chip.
> 
> 
> ITE is the Super I/O Controller Chip for fan control and temperature monitoring


Hey sorry for replying to an old post, so base on what you said, which one should I be concerned for? The 1st one (X570) or the 2nd (ITE).


----------



## jgpasa

X570Master-Uzer said:


> When I ordered my parts in July (Arous Master & 3800x) I considered the fact that for the past 10 years how even though motherboards have 4 ram slots, that they have trouble running 4 sticks of ram (this is a proven known fact). So I ordered 2 x 16 for my new Ryzen build and not 4 x 8. And I have to say that 2 x 16 runs so much better on X570. Also when you run 2 sticks on X570 you have to put them in an A2B2 slot config, which is leaving the slot next to the CPU open and also using the slot on the board edge. In your case maybe you could get some 32 x 2.


I have tried using 2 DIMMS only (albeit they were only 16x2) and the system was way more stable. Unfortunately I do need 64GB RAm and can't find any 2x32 that are compatible with the board, or even for sale. I am willing to go down to 3200 if needed, but I have been unable to find anything around to purchase 

Why would they put 4 dimm slots on boards when populating them makes the system unstable? lol


----------



## ericchaipc

Got my X570 Master pair with 3900x and using bios version F5I . Below are my finding:

- idle voltage is a bit high constantly seating around 1.4 and above .
- try set manual voltage for example 1.3 v , wont work if i had set fclk more than 1733 . 
- slow boot issues, can see monitor loss signal at least for 3 time before booting into window. 
- argb not syn with rgb , my water block and my pump is on argb but fan and ram is on rgb . running different colour cycle now.
- ram oc failed at 3600 cl 16 18 18 18 38 . enable xpm profile , timing is on auto . fclk = 1800 . uclk =memclk. ram oc failed on the next day i 
start my pc . not cold boot. wonder if my ram having issues or else . 

Not sure if any guys out there having same issues as mine.

cpu : 3900x 
mobo: x570 master
ram: CMR16GX4M2C3466C16


----------



## Yuke

ericchaipc said:


> Got my X570 Master pair with 3900x and using bios version F5I . Below are my finding:
> 
> - idle voltage is a bit high constantly seating around 1.4 and above .
> - try set manual voltage for example 1.3 v , wont work if i had set fclk more than 1733 .
> - slow boot issues, can see monitor loss signal at least for 3 time before booting into window.
> 
> Not sure if any guys out there having same issues as mine.



Hey, i have the same booting issue. Didnt try to set voltage for the cpu yet, cant answer that.


Idle voltage is high but nothing to worry about as far as i know.


I also have a question: did you happen to find the VRM-fan setting? I cant find it and my VRM-Fan is going up to 3600rpms sometimes...


----------



## Dazog

@GBT-MatthewH Please give us an option in the bios to disable the Wifi/Bluetooth.

Every other motherboard with wifi, I have owned has the option in bios.


----------



## CaptnJones

Hey guys is it possible that i've received a faulty motherboard?
For the past few weeks i've been having trouble with audio cracking/popping, sometimes even out of synch.

R7 3700x
x570 Aorus Pro 
Gtx1070
Corsair Vengeance LPX 2x8 3600C18
BeQuiet Pure Power11 600w Gold


I've tried everything from clean windows install to trying an AMD gpu i just can't get rid of the problem.
Running the latest beta bios 


















I'm not having these issues on my older intel haswell pc. Any suggestions what to do before i ship it back for an RMA?


edit: My system just rebooted - Kernel 41 error


----------



## tzjj

mickeykool said:


> Not sure if anyone else post this but i noticed in while in the bios screen when u press enter it will "enter twice." I have tried a different keyboard and same thing. Is this a known bug?


I have the exact same issue with the X570 Aorus Elite. Tried several keyboards, no mouse is working either. Enter/esc/space regster as double event and you cant change anything in bios. Tried all usb ports.


----------



## Matrixvibe

I've got a X570 Elite paired with a 3800X that I just built yesterday running Windows 10 Home. So far it's been alright, but just noticed this while checking through device manager.

Under device manager, USB xHCI Compliant Host Controller status is:

"This device cannot start. (Code 10)
An invalid parameter was passed to a service or function."

The hardware ID is PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_1ADA&SUBSYS_3FC11458&REV_A1


I've completed all windows updates, installed chipset drivers from Gigabyte's site and then even the X570 chipset drivers from AMD, but it's still showing up as cannot start in device manager.

Although this is USB related. All of my ports seem to work fine.

Anyone come across this or have any ideas?

Thanks.


----------



## Dphotog

Did you accidentally use a 3rd party program to update your driver's? Never use boost driver 



IridiumGaming said:


> Something weird is going on with my Aorus Master. When I got my RMA board after the previous one kept resetting itself, my GPU (RTX 2070) will now only run at PCIe v1.0. No setting in BIOS manages to change it. I have a PCIe 4.0 SSD that works fine, as well as an Aquantia 10G Networking card that is on the bottom most PCIe slow (connected to the chipset). Everything was at the proper PCIe Link speed and width with the previous X570 Master. I did accidentally get thermal paste (non-conductive Thermal Grizzly Kryonaut) on the base of 4 pins at the edge, but, from what I can tell, everything else seems to be working fine (except for the GPU). I have tried flashing the new Beta BIOS, doesn't change a bit. Any idea what's going on?


----------



## IntelHouseFire

Which of these 2 chipset temps correspond to the PCH temp I see in the bios?


----------



## RAINFIRE

jgpasa said:


> I have tried using 2 DIMMS only (albeit they were only 16x2) and the system was way more stable. Unfortunately I do need 64GB RAm and can't find any 2x32 that are compatible with the board, or even for sale. I am willing to go down to 3200 if needed, but I have been unable to find anything around to purchase


Newegg has two sets of DDR4-3200, 32Gb per module with CL14 times. Out of stock right now, but they go in and out of stock all the time. Also some Corsair 3000's . . . I've been looking at them and trying to hold off until the 3950X launch to see if the Threadrippers come out with them and make a choice then.

https://www.newegg.com/p/pl?N=100007611 601275376 600561668

https://www.tomshardware.com/news/corsair-vengeance-lpx-32gb-ram-memory,39970.html


----------



## ericchaipc

Yuke said:


> Hey, i have the same booting issue. Didnt try to set voltage for the cpu yet, cant answer that.
> 
> 
> Idle voltage is high but nothing to worry about as far as i know.
> 
> 
> I also have a question: did you happen to find the VRM-fan setting? I cant find it and my VRM-Fan is going up to 3600rpms sometimes...


Find it a bit weird, can see the PCH fan option sometime in the smart fan . But if you are using the F5N bios , you should be able to see the PCH fan option . which post by GBTmat


----------



## tzjj

Soo... after trusting all the good reviews, I learned by lesson, and will throw this board in the trash and never buy Gigabyte ever again. This is a joke, right, what I had to find out today about this board:

"I found this post via Google. I have the same cold-boot problem resetting bios config when xmp is active. "

"When I use the XMP Profile (3200MHz, 14-14-14-34-48) and unplug the power cable from the PC (after properly shutting it down, of course) and start the PC later again, I've got a black screen for about 90-120 seconds, after that I get the Aorus boot logo and if I go into the BIOS, I get the message that the BIOS has been reset, which is true. I assume, that during the black screen time, the board tries to boot several times and fails, then decides to reset the BIOS. "

"apparently there is a problem initiating the gpu during post for 1080ti users, and you have to disable csm support in bios. Of course, to do that, I had to convert my boot drive from mbr to gpt, didn't realize when I cloned it that it was a legacy drive, anyway, there's videos on youtube to do it without losing data, so that was easy enough. Now my post/boot time went from 69 secs to 19 secs . Hope this may help some other users out there. Good luck. "

"BIOS will reset if you unplug the power chord when the computer is off. I don't know if that's supposed to be a feature or a bug. Gigabyte doesn't seem to know either.
Disabling CSM will cause intense lags in the BIOS UI. So have to keep it on.
There still seems to be a memory training issue on cold boot where the board doesn't apply the correct voltage to your RAM, resulting in you having to restart multiple times until you can finally boot Windows successfully. "

"BIOS will reset if you unplug the power chord when the computer is off. I don't know if that's supposed to be a feature or a bug. Gigabyte doesn't seem to know either."

"Disabling CSM (as a suggestion for double key presses and no mice support in bios) will cause intense lags in the BIOS UI."

"There still seems to be a memory training issue on cold boot where the board doesn't apply the correct voltage to your RAM, resulting in you having to restart multiple times until you can finally boot Windows successfully."

http://forum.gigabyte.us/thread/7341/boot-problems-after-unplugged-elite

Then the buggy bios, no keyboard or mouse working.

@CaptnJones no I would switch the board:
http://forum.gigabyte.us/thread/5369/audio-crackle-stutters-x470-gaming


----------



## ericchaipc

IntelHouseFire said:


> Which of these 2 chipset temps correspond to the PCH temp I see in the bios?


The lowest temp one , according to the GBT MAT .


----------



## IntelHouseFire

tzjj said:


> Then the buggy bios, no keyboard or mouse working.


You could be running into the same issue I had. Basically, if you're going into the BIOS, you can never allow the logo screen to pass without pressing Delete. If you don't have anything to boot from, and you just let it go into the BIOS automatically, then mouse and keyboard will bug out. That's my experience with the Ultra.


----------



## tzjj

IntelHouseFire said:


> You could be running into the same issue I had. Basically, if you're going into the BIOS, you can never allow the logo screen to pass without pressing Delete. If you don't have anything to boot from, and you just let it go into the BIOS automatically, then mouse and keyboard will bug out. That's my experience with the Ultra.


w... t.... f...


----------



## Spank7

it seems i cant get my memory to work at 32 gb 4x 8gb at 3200 so i'm searching for new memory that work 100 % with aorus master , any suggestions for 32 and 16 gb ?


----------



## danielekito

tzjj said:


> w... t.... f...



That's a cruel world... 


A question: when manual OCing on Ryzen Master, is the cpu frequency fixed or not? This software show me a dynamic frequency, every others (cpuz, hwinfo, task manager...) show a fixed one.


----------



## jamestowers

Hi, I'd like to know the opinion of Aorus owners please.

I'm pretty interested to get a x570 Aorus Elite, but also I'm bit worried after reading many reports on Internet about problems: BIOS reset after power off, XMP profiles don't work, and even sudden mobo not booting anymore (very scary)... 

Is Gigabyte/Aorus BIOS that bad? Should I pick from other brand? Or do you still recommend x570 Aorus?
My second choice would be a Asus x570-p.

Please don't get me wrong, I'd like advises only.
Thanks.


----------



## Streetdragon

danielekito said:


> That's a cruel world...
> 
> 
> A question: when manual OCing on Ryzen Master, is the cpu frequency fixed or not? This software show me a dynamic frequency, every others (cpuz, hwinfo, task manager...) show a fixed one.


Clocking with ryzen master and i would say the cores really go into idle etc because of the lower watt and temps


----------



## Phenomanator53

Does anyone else have problems with fans not spinning back up after waking from sleep? the NF-A12X25 when plugged into CPU fan and the old chipset fan both have the same issue.


----------



## pschorr1123

jamestowers said:


> Hi, I'd like to know the opinion of Aorus owners please.
> 
> I'm pretty interested to get a x570 Aorus Elite, but also I'm bit worried after reading many reports on Internet about problems: BIOS reset after power off, XMP profiles don't work, and even sudden mobo not booting anymore (very scary)...
> 
> Is Gigabyte/Aorus BIOS that bad? Should I pick from other brand? Or do you still recommend x570 Aorus?
> My second choice would be a Asus x570-p.
> 
> Please don't get me wrong, I'd like advises only.
> Thanks.


Unfortunately most of the issues you have seen posted are related to AMD's AGESA (microcode) being bugged. So the issues are persistent across the entire platform and are not vendor specific. Gigabyte has a rep present here in this forum that will help out if you can tell him how to reproduce your issue instead of just complaining. Asus used to have that but no longer do since "Elmor" left ASUS. 

So it really just comes down to your personal preference. In my case my only major issue was the extremely loud 4000 RPM non stop chipset fan. GBT Matthew took notice of peoples complaints and had a beta bios with chipset fan curves within 3 days. If you look further back in this thread he has also posted beta bios for other issues as well. 

The only advantage I would say Asus has at least on their CHVI and CHVII is that they have a DDR Boot Voltage option which helps eliminate cold boot issues. Not sure if the Gigabyte hardware can support such an option but it would be a welcome improvement.

I chose this board for the dual bios and bios flashback since the premium Asrock X370 board I came from lacked these options along with their awful bios support. Each Zen + bios after launch added new bugs while not fixing existing ones.

If you want to be safe and do not need an upgrade immediately then you should wait a couple months for the platform to mature and all of the teething issues to be worked out.


----------



## thewiredsoul

So i have a very weird problem, i have the x570 Aorus Master installed and thought the chipset fan was causing an undo amount of noise, but after some experimentation and testing that does not seem to be the case.
Things i have tried:
1. Switched PSU (Seasonic Gold 850 and a EVGA gold 850)
2. Switched GFX card (1080 and R9 290)
3. Disabled all fans in the system including CPU (letting NH-d15 handle it passively while sitting at idle)
4. Unplugged the power from all the HDDs
4. Made sure i checked while chipset fan is off 

After doing all of these things there is still a buzzing sound present on the MB, it seems to be coming from the upper left corner of the MB near the VRM area. Its a constant humming/buzz when the system is at idle, and it has a surprising ability to pass through the sound dampening 
on the case that i have.

Does anyone have any idea what is causing this? Should i return the MB?
@GBT-MatthewH for your awareness.


----------



## OCmember

@GBT-MatthewH Hey Matt. I'm curious how the PCH would run if I had one PCIe 3.0 & one PCIe 4.0 NVMe drive. Would it default both to PCIe 3.0 or would it run them in their separate native PCIe speeds?

Thanks


----------



## MardyGimpl

Hi everyone!


My actual setup : 

X570 Aorus Elite - bio F4L
3700X - cooler : NH-U12A
2x16 Go RAM : G.Skill Trident Z RGB (For AMD) F4-3200C16D-32GTZRX
1 Nvme P1 crucial with Win10
a few ssds and HDs 



I'm still testing everything (loads of problems, I won't detail all of them, just the last ones ^^), still not sure whether to RMA it or not...


Last problem : I've had many problems with the RAM to activate the XMP (or at least reach 3200). That done, I used MemTest. A quick one, on Dram Calculator.


2 errors, on a new set of modules (already changed, the first one was a crucial, a faulty one).


I was then using Ryzen Master and the Auto OC config.
I set it back to normal (PBO). And guess what? 



No more errors in MemTest.


Memtest (usb boot) is now running, I'll see if I get any errors when I get back home, but has it ever happened that the Auto OC in Ryzen Master creates RAM errors?


----------



## PatrickE

Phenomanator53 said:


> Does anyone else have problems with fans not spinning back up after waking from sleep? the NF-A12X25 when plugged into CPU fan and the old chipset fan both have the same issue.


Yes. Seem to be a common issue, on this forum and also on other forums around the internet. In my particular case it's fan header 1 and 2 on an Aorus Elite.


----------



## dansi

Hey matt, seems like 2200g won't boot on master, shows no video input, keyboard mouse don't light up.

Amd lied about compatible support, sucks...


----------



## KojiAiba

thank you so much. i was struggling with this bios getting in my way. You Rock, hope they'll post a working update soon


----------



## rastaviper

rastaviper said:


> Hey guys,
> Waiting this week to receive a x570 Aorus Elite with a 3600x and some G.skill Trident 3200 16gb.
> 
> Can I just update directly at the last bios or should I download some specific version?
> 
> Also are there any recommended settings to apply?
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


So no one can suggest about flashing or not the latest bios during the first run of a Aorus Elite with a Ryzen 3600x?

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


----------



## PatrickE

rastaviper said:


> So no one can suggest about flashing or not the latest bios during the first run of a Aorus Elite with a Ryzen 3600x?
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


I would recommend at least flashing to F4j or you might experience memory instability, especially with cold boots, using XMP profile.


----------



## jamestowers

Edit: forgot the quote


----------



## jamestowers

pschorr1123 said:


> Unfortunately most of the issues you have seen posted are related to AMD's AGESA (microcode) being bugged. So the issues are persistent across the entire platform and are not vendor specific. Gigabyte has a rep present here in this forum that will help out if you can tell him how to reproduce your issue instead of just complaining. Asus used to have that but no longer do since "Elmor" left ASUS.
> 
> So it really just comes down to your personal preference. In my case my only major issue was the extremely loud 4000 RPM non stop chipset fan. GBT Matthew took notice of peoples complaints and had a beta bios with chipset fan curves within 3 days. If you look further back in this thread he has also posted beta bios for other issues as well.
> 
> The only advantage I would say Asus has at least on their CHVI and CHVII is that they have a DDR Boot Voltage option which helps eliminate cold boot issues. Not sure if the Gigabyte hardware can support such an option but it would be a welcome improvement.
> 
> I chose this board for the dual bios and bios flashback since the premium Asrock X370 board I came from lacked these options along with their awful bios support. Each Zen + bios after launch added new bugs while not fixing existing ones.
> 
> If you want to be safe and do not need an upgrade immediately then you should wait a couple months for the platform to mature and all of the teething issues to be worked out.


Thanks for the reply.

Even the problem that sudden the mobo not post/boot anymore is related to AGESA?

I've seen more problems with Gigabyte mobos than other brands, but I don't know if it is because Gigabyte sold more...

Nice to know that there's here a of Gigabyte's representant to support the community.


----------



## MardyGimpl

One question for you guys, I'd like your opinion (to continue my post above).
MemTest found too many errors on my RAM (see THERE ) 

and since I've already replaced my first Ram set, I just wonder if memory errors can be due to a bad MB... I'm about to send it back after all the trouble it gave me...


I'll be grateful for your input 


(and sorry for the English, not practiced for a long time)


----------



## GBT-MatthewH

IntelHouseFire said:


> Which of these 2 chipset temps correspond to the PCH temp I see in the bios?


The one listed under (ITE IT8688E). That is the super IO chip we use to monitor temps, run fans, etc. The other is apparently a temperture directly from the chipset? (AMD X570) but you would have to ask AMD/Hwinfo where that sensor is located and what specifically it monitors.



ericchaipc said:


> The lowest temp one , according to the GBT MAT .


Not the "lowest" but specifically the temperature reading from the board itself (ITE IT8688E).



OCmember said:


> @GBT-MatthewH Hey Matt. I'm curious how the PCH would run if I had one PCIe 3.0 & one PCIe 4.0 NVMe drive. Would it default both to PCIe 3.0 or would it run them in their separate native PCIe speeds?


Separate. I have a 4.0 and 3.0 drive in my system, they both run at rated speeds.



dansi said:


> Hey matt, seems like 2200g won't boot on master, shows no video input, keyboard mouse don't light up.


2200G isn't supported by the AGESA (yet). Thus no X570 supports it. (again, yet)


----------



## RemoWilliams84

PatrickE said:


> Yes. Seem to be a common issue, on this forum and also on other forums around the internet. In my particular case it's fan header 1 and 2 on an Aorus Elite.


I have the opposite issue with my Aorus x570 Ultra. My fans spin at 100% after waking from sleep. Not sure which fan header though.


----------



## X570Master-Uzer

Matrixvibe said:


> I've got a X570 Elite paired with a 3800X that I just built yesterday running Windows 10 Home. So far it's been alright, but just noticed this while checking through device manager.
> 
> Under device manager, USB xHCI Compliant Host Controller status is:
> 
> "This device cannot start. (Code 10)
> An invalid parameter was passed to a service or function."
> 
> The hardware ID is PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_1ADA&SUBSYS_3FC11458&REV_A1
> 
> 
> I've completed all windows updates, installed chipset drivers from Gigabyte's site and then even the X570 chipset drivers from AMD, but it's still showing up as cannot start in device manager.
> 
> Although this is USB related. All of my ports seem to work fine.
> 
> Anyone come across this or have any ideas?
> 
> Thanks.


I saw that happen once on a laptop. Make sure all USB 3.x ports are set to 3.x and not set to 2.0 emulation mode. That was what was wrong w/ that laptop that I cured of the same prob in device manager....I have an Aorus Master X570 and I do not have that USB error on mine.


----------



## polygonhell

I out together a machine with a 3900X on an Aurus Ultra board (wanted the 3rd M2 slot) over the weekend.
I'm using 64GB (4 Sticks) of the midrange GSkill Neo 3600 https://www.newegg.com/g-skill-64gb-288-pin-ddr4-sdram/p/N82E16820232865?Item=N82E16820232865
And I was happy to see the XMP profile just worked.

When I check the Bios Trfc reports at about 312 (it's set to auto), but Ryzen Master and a couple of other monitoring programs in Windows is report it at >640.
Setting it explicitly to anything in the Bios seems to prevent the board from posting.

I'm new to Ryzen and new to RAM overclocking so I'm probably just missing something, is anyone else seeing this sort of disparity between what the Bios is showing and what Windows monitoring tools are reporting?


----------



## X570Master-Uzer

GBT-MatthewH said:


> Separate. I have a 4.0 and 3.0 drive in my system, they both run at rated speeds.


 @GBT-MatthewH

Matt can you expand on that. Does the PCI-e gen menu in the BIOS need to be set to auto or does that menu only set the graphics card PCI-e gen? Also, can a 3.0 graphics card and a 4.0 M.2, both run at rated speed? And what software do you recommend for checking your PCI-e gen settings.


----------



## rastaviper

PatrickE said:


> I would recommend at least flashing to F4j or you might experience memory instability, especially with cold boots, using XMP profile.


Thanks for your answer mate

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


----------



## GBT-MatthewH

X570Master-Uzer said:


> @GBT-MatthewH
> 
> Matt can you expand on that. Does the PCI-e gen menu in the BIOS need to be set to auto or does that menu only set the graphics card PCI-e gen? Also, can a 3.0 graphics card and a 4.0 M.2, both run at rated speed? And what software do you recommend for checking your PCI-e gen settings.


Its all auto negotiated with a handshake. Think of USB... You can mix and match whatever you want, it just defaults to the lowest common denominator. 

The option in the BIOS is labeled "PCIe slot configuration" and applied only to the PCIe slots, nothing to do with M.2. 

You can plug in a 3.0 GPU, 4.0 SSD, 3.0 SSD, etc etc they will all run at rated speed. 

As for software I usually use GPU-Z, but the real test is running a benchmark.


----------



## Dibiase

jgpasa said:


> I have tried using 2 DIMMS only (albeit they were only 16x2) and the system was way more stable. Unfortunately I do need 64GB RAm and can't find any 2x32 that are compatible with the board, or even for sale. I am willing to go down to 3200 if needed, but I have been unable to find anything around to purchase
> 
> Why would they put 4 dimm slots on boards when populating them makes the system unstable? lol


I'm running 4 sticks of Gskill 3200 cas 14 without any stability problems. They are only 8 GB sticks though.


----------



## Dibiase

jamestowers said:


> Hi, I'd like to know the opinion of Aorus owners please.
> 
> I'm pretty interested to get a x570 Aorus Elite, but also I'm bit worried after reading many reports on Internet about problems: BIOS reset after power off, XMP profiles don't work, and even sudden mobo not booting anymore (very scary)...
> 
> Is Gigabyte/Aorus BIOS that bad? Should I pick from other brand? Or do you still recommend x570 Aorus?
> My second choice would be a Asus x570-p.
> 
> Please don't get me wrong, I'd like advises only.
> Thanks.


I've been running the Aurus X570 Master for over a month now and I don't have any of the issues you have listed. I did have an issue that I had to manually set the RAM voltage to get XMP to work but that was fixed the first week after a bios update.


----------



## IntelHouseFire

tzjj said:


> w... t.... f...


Could you confirm whether or not that fixed the issues? I'm curious whether it's only my board that does this. Maybe @GBT-MatthewH could comment on whether it's something that's been reported by anyone else. Again, the issue:




IntelHouseFire said:


> You could be running into the same issue I had. Basically, if you're going into the BIOS, you can never allow the logo screen to pass without pressing Delete. If you don't have anything to boot from, and you just let it go into the BIOS automatically, then mouse and keyboard will bug out. That's my experience with the Ultra.


----------



## bl4d3runn3r

Hello guys,

i started yesterday with trying to overclock my GSkill Ripjaws V B-Die Ram but I got a little confused. I used DRAM calculator to get the settings for 3200MHz, I wrote everything down and started to set the settings under Tweaker->advanced memory settings->memory subtimings
I was missing some settings like power down mode, VDDP, VDDP and so on. I found out that there is another section in the Bios, which is called AMD overclocking. I can change the timings in there as well and I found the other option that were missing.

So where do I have to set all the timings now? In AMD overclocking or under advanced memory settings? In only in AMD overclocking, should I leave all values in advanced memory settings on auto?


----------



## GBT-MatthewH

IntelHouseFire said:


> Could you confirm whether or not that fixed the issues? I'm curious whether it's only my board that does this. Maybe @GBT-MatthewH could comment on whether it's something that's been reported by anyone else. Again, the issue:


If this was a wide spread 'bug' it would be widely reported. AFAIK others aren't having any similar issues.


----------



## monza1412

bl4d3runn3r said:


> Hello guys,
> 
> i started yesterday with trying to overclock my GSkill Ripjaws V B-Die Ram but I got a little confused. I used DRAM calculator to get the settings for 3200MHz, I wrote everything down and started to set the settings under Tweaker->advanced memory settings->memory subtimings
> I was missing some settings like power down mode, VDDP, VDDP and so on. I found out that there is another section in the Bios, which is called AMD overclocking. I can change the timings in there as well and I found the other option that were missing.
> 
> So where do I have to set all the timings now? In AMD overclocking or under advanced memory settings? In only in AMD overclocking, should I leave all values in advanced memory settings on auto?


I did change the timings in the advanced memory settings, leave the AMD overclocking settings at AUTO, only changed the Power Down mode. Worked perfectly


----------



## tzjj

jamestowers said:


> Hi, I'd like to know the opinion of Aorus owners please.
> 
> I'm pretty interested to get a x570 Aorus Elite, but also I'm bit worried after reading many reports on Internet about problems: BIOS reset after power off, XMP profiles don't work, and even sudden mobo not booting anymore (very scary)...
> 
> Is Gigabyte/Aorus BIOS that bad? Should I pick from other brand? Or do you still recommend x570 Aorus?
> My second choice would be a Asus x570-p.
> 
> Please don't get me wrong, I'd like advises only.
> Thanks.


Yes. I would totally advice not to get this board. Maybe look into AsRock.


----------



## tzjj

GBT-MatthewH said:


> If this was a wide spread 'bug' it would be widely reported. AFAIK others aren't having any similar issues.


This is a joke right? I see this issue reported everywhere on the internet. Ive found over 10 reports by people so far. Obviously most people wont see this issue, because like the other person said, this just seems to happen if no OS is installed. It also seems to have something to do with CSM or quickboot/secure boot.


----------



## PopReference

CaptnJones said:


> Hey guys is it possible that i've received a faulty motherboard?
> For the past few weeks i've been having trouble with audio cracking/popping, sometimes even out of synch.
> 
> R7 3700x
> x570 Aorus Pro
> Gtx1070
> Corsair Vengeance LPX 2x8 3600C18
> BeQuiet Pure Power11 600w Gold
> 
> 
> I've tried everything from clean windows install to trying an AMD gpu i just can't get rid of the problem.
> Running the latest beta bios
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not having these issues on my older intel haswell pc. Any suggestions what to do before i ship it back for an RMA?
> 
> 
> edit: My system just rebooted - Kernel 41 error


I had/have this issue the solution for me was to lower my memclk, plus the fabric clock. I originally had OC to 3800/1900 on F5G bios but after updating to F5I I noticed the crackle, F5N is the same, also test F5G again and the crackle starts after the system runs for a while but will stop after restart. The effected Memclks are 3800 and 3733 but 3666 and less seem fine for my system.

So did you OC you're Memory and what was/is it? Did you run test to check for stability or errors?
Would be nice if this could get figured out.


----------



## bigcid10

tzjj said:


> w... t.... f...


I would stop crying about your board issues and rma it
I have a ultra board without any of those issues ,so yours is isolated
I'm using ddr4 3200 ram 
I have a usb kb and mouse 
my parts work fine,rma the board and be done with it

shaky memory will terrorize a MB and a OS to start with
try reseating your cpu and get different ram and start there

ryzen 2 memory controller is in the cpu
Thank you


----------



## shadowxaero

@GBT-MatthewH I know this may be a niche use case but I am also having issues with my Gigabyte PCIe 4.0 SSD reaching the correct speeds. In my case I have my OS installed on the Gigabyte NVMe drive and I also have two Intel 660p drives connected through the chipset in Raid 0. I get the correct speeds if I disabled raid, but that sort of defeats the purpose of having two 2TB 660ps for my storage array.

I haven't been able to really find anyone else using NVMe raid 0 over the chipset while using a single NVMe drive for boot, so I am not sure if it is a bios issue or raid driver issue.

Anyway you can test this on your end?


----------



## tzjj

bigcid10 said:


> I would stop crying about your board issues and rma it


It is obviously not a RMA issue but a damn bios bug issue. Did you even read what I said? I can link countless other people having the same issue. I even asked on another forum and 2 people were like "oh right I had the same issue, but now after Windows is installed it is fixed".


----------



## Ren34

AMD posted new chipset drivers. The changelog hasn't been updated though. 

https://www.amd.com/en/support/chipsets/amd-socket-am4/x570


----------



## GBT-MatthewH

shadowxaero said:


> @GBT-MatthewH I know this may be a niche use case but I am also having issues with my Gigabyte PCIe 4.0 SSD reaching the correct speeds. In my case I have my OS installed on the Gigabyte NVMe drive and I also have two Intel 660p drives connected through the chipset in Raid 0. I get the correct speeds if I disabled raid, but that sort of defeats the purpose of having two 2TB 660ps for my storage array.
> 
> I haven't been able to really find anyone else using NVMe raid 0 over the chipset while using a single NVMe drive for boot, so I am not sure if it is a bios issue or raid driver issue.
> 
> Anyway you can test this on your end?


Sure, walk me through the setup -

SATA Mode: RAID
NVMe RAID: Enabled?
Anything else changed in BIOS?

Is it windows RAID or setup through AMD/BIOS? 

I just did a quick and dirty enable RAID, enable NVMe raid, test. Got 5GB read. Granted I didn't create the array yet, so maybe that will change things.


----------



## jamestowers

tzjj said:


> Yes. I would totally advice not to get this board. Maybe look into AsRock.


Did you test all BIOS versions? None solved the problems?

Thanks for reply.


----------



## tzjj

jamestowers said:


> Did you test all BIOS versions? None solved the problems?
> 
> Thanks for reply.


Issue happens with rev 1.0 bios and latest 4j bios. There is no OS installed and it takes very long the bios appears on monitor. I am 100% it is the same bug the other person spoke about here before he had. And I see several other people having the exact same issue on several other forums and Reddit.


----------



## GBT-MatthewH

tzjj said:


> Issue happens with rev 1.0 bios and latest 4j bios. There is no OS installed and it takes very long the bios appears on monitor. I am 100% it is the same bug the other person spoke about here before he had. And I see several other people having the exact same issue on several other forums and Reddit.


You mean it takes a long time to post?... That's been discussed at length. Its memory training. You can try other ram, setting XMP, using ryzen calculator, disable CSM, etc. This is a platform reality, not a BIOS bug. Its the same reason you need to flash a new firmware for our X470/B450 boards. In certain cases memory training takes so long the board would think it failed to post and reboot. We literally had to extend the timer through firmware. This may mature and get better overtime with new AGESA, but its been well documented on X570 / current AGESA. So you are 100% correct you will see this issue all over the internet... Right next to possible solutions and every motherboard under the sun.


----------



## jamestowers

tzjj said:


> Issue happens with rev 1.0 bios and latest 4j bios. There is no OS installed and it takes very long the bios appears on monitor. I am 100% it is the same bug the other person spoke about here before he had. And I see several other people having the exact same issue on several other forums and Reddit.


Sad... I ordered this board, thinking to return it back...

There is a Gigabyte rep in this forum, maybe he could help...


----------



## ericchaipc

ericchaipc said:


> Got my X570 Master pair with 3900x and using bios version F5I . Below are my finding:
> 
> - idle voltage is a bit high constantly seating around 1.4 and above .
> - try set manual voltage for example 1.3 v , wont work if i had set fclk more than 1733 .
> - slow boot issues, can see monitor loss signal at least for 3 time before booting into window.
> - argb not syn with rgb , my water block and my pump is on argb but fan and ram is on rgb . running different colour cycle now.
> - ram oc failed at 3600 cl 16 18 18 18 38 . enable xpm profile , timing is on auto . fclk = 1800 . uclk =memclk. ram oc failed on the next day i
> start my pc . not cold boot. wonder if my ram having issues or else .
> 
> Not sure if any guys out there having same issues as mine.
> 
> cpu : 3900x
> mobo: x570 master
> ram: CMR16GX4M2C3466C16



Mat @ GBT , any issues similar to mine ?


----------



## polygonhell

OK well so much for painless install.
Restarted the system and my board (x570 Ultra) now won't post, RAM LED's don't light, CPU light is on on the board.
Tried reseating the RAM, tried removing it CPU light remains on.
Tried reseating the CPU, pulled the GPU and M2 drives nothing.

I don't have another CPU to try, anyone now how I determine if it's the CPU or the Board, I'm assuming the latter and I've put in an RMA?


----------



## jgpasa2019

Matrixvibe said:


> I've got a X570 Elite paired with a 3800X that I just built yesterday running Windows 10 Home. So far it's been alright, but just noticed this while checking through device manager.
> 
> Under device manager, USB xHCI Compliant Host Controller status is:
> 
> "This device cannot start. (Code 10)
> An invalid parameter was passed to a service or function."
> 
> The hardware ID is PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_1ADA&SUBSYS_3FC11458&REV_A1
> 
> 
> I've completed all windows updates, installed chipset drivers from Gigabyte's site and then even the X570 chipset drivers from AMD, but it's still showing up as cannot start in device manager.
> 
> Although this is USB related. All of my ports seem to work fine.
> 
> Anyone come across this or have any ideas?
> 
> Thanks.


Try going to Device Manager, right click on the device, Properties, Driver, Update Driver. That should fix it.


----------



## jgpasa2019

tzjj said:


> Soo... after trusting all the good reviews, I learned by lesson, and will throw this board in the trash and never buy Gigabyte ever again. This is a joke, right, what I had to find out today about this board:
> 
> "I found this post via Google. I have the same cold-boot problem resetting bios config when xmp is active. "
> 
> "When I use the XMP Profile (3200MHz, 14-14-14-34-48) and unplug the power cable from the PC (after properly shutting it down, of course) and start the PC later again, I've got a black screen for about 90-120 seconds, after that I get the Aorus boot logo and if I go into the BIOS, I get the message that the BIOS has been reset, which is true. I assume, that during the black screen time, the board tries to boot several times and fails, then decides to reset the BIOS. "
> 
> "apparently there is a problem initiating the gpu during post for 1080ti users, and you have to disable csm support in bios. Of course, to do that, I had to convert my boot drive from mbr to gpt, didn't realize when I cloned it that it was a legacy drive, anyway, there's videos on youtube to do it without losing data, so that was easy enough. Now my post/boot time went from 69 secs to 19 secs . Hope this may help some other users out there. Good luck. "
> 
> "BIOS will reset if you unplug the power chord when the computer is off. I don't know if that's supposed to be a feature or a bug. Gigabyte doesn't seem to know either.
> Disabling CSM will cause intense lags in the BIOS UI. So have to keep it on.
> There still seems to be a memory training issue on cold boot where the board doesn't apply the correct voltage to your RAM, resulting in you having to restart multiple times until you can finally boot Windows successfully. "
> 
> "BIOS will reset if you unplug the power chord when the computer is off. I don't know if that's supposed to be a feature or a bug. Gigabyte doesn't seem to know either."
> 
> "Disabling CSM (as a suggestion for double key presses and no mice support in bios) will cause intense lags in the BIOS UI."
> 
> "There still seems to be a memory training issue on cold boot where the board doesn't apply the correct voltage to your RAM, resulting in you having to restart multiple times until you can finally boot Windows successfully."
> 
> http://forum.gigabyte.us/thread/7341/boot-problems-after-unplugged-elite
> 
> Then the buggy bios, no keyboard or mouse working.
> 
> @CaptnJones no I would switch the board:
> http://forum.gigabyte.us/thread/5369/audio-crackle-stutters-x470-gaming


Don't go ASUS ... bugs are even worse


----------



## Cata79

@GBT-MatthewH Try to rush the fix for laggy bios with csm disabled, this bug is really ******** and it affects quality of life of almost all users.


----------



## dansi

Hey Matt, seems SVM on is broken, i get random bsod.

Asus rog boards have a feature that if ram OC fail, it will still hard post to an error screen and you can enter bios to reset.
Your master dont seem to have, i need reach for clear cmos instead.

Also i could be wrong, but pci slots need to be gen3.0 for my 1080ti FE.
Letting it in auto seems to bring random issue. And the debug leds keep lighting up i noticed.


----------



## MrWeathers

@GBT-MatthewH Is there any chance of adding X570 AORUS ELITE WIFI to the beta bios list?


----------



## dox81

dansi said:


> Hey Matt, seems SVM on is broken, i get random bsod.
> 
> 
> 
> Asus rog boards have a feature that if ram OC fail, it will still hard post to an error screen and you can enter bios to reset.
> 
> Your master dont seem to have, i need reach for clear cmos instead.
> 
> 
> 
> Also i could be wrong, but pci slots need to be gen3.0 for my 1080ti FE.
> 
> Letting it in auto seems to bring random issue. And the debug leds keep lighting up i noticed.


Same issue for me with Vega 64. If I don't run in pcie gen3, I cannot enter bios at all and some random booting issues occur.

Also, if I disable CSM, same issues. I have to clear CMOS to access bios again. Really frustrating. I have a X570 aorus master.

Don't really know if the pcie and csm issues are related in any way. 

Sent from my H8314 using Tapatalk


----------



## ericchaipc

dansi said:


> Hey matt, seems like 2200g won't boot on master, shows no video input, keyboard mouse don't light up.
> 
> Amd lied about compatible support, sucks...


2200g i thought i saw 200ge . oops.


----------



## Paulesko

Hello! I have a question...


Anybody knows which is the maximum watage one can plug out of a fan header of the X570 I? there are only two and I´m lloking to build a watercolled rig... I don´t want to fry anything 
I wan to plug an eisbaer and a eiswolf + fans...




Thank you in advance


----------



## Nighthog

GBT-MatthewH said:


> If this was a wide spread 'bug' it would be widely reported. AFAIK others aren't having any similar issues.


Buggy keyboard when not pressing "delete" to get into BIOS can be confirmed for the Aorus Xtreme here. It will input random commands in excess from your actual input if you get thrown into BIOS without actually manually trying to go into it, like when you have no hdd/ssd etc installed to boot from.

It has happened a few times but you don't usually get into BIOS automatically without going trough pressing "delete" unless you had some issue that forced the entry. 
Normally I've found that to happen when the board doesn't detect my SATA Boot drive when I've messed around with stuff in BIOS, BCLK being a culprit. 

Though I mostly happened with earlier BIOS haven't encountered it with the latest one yet, unsure if it was fixed or not.


----------



## mtenberg

*Aorus X570 Master 10 CSM cannot be disabled*

I'm on beta BIOS F5N now and my Aorus X570 Master runs pretty nice right now (XMP-Profile active/Standby works) but it's not possible to switch CSM-mode Off. It's always enabled again and it prevents me from using Secure Boot in Windows 10 right now. But I assume the current outstanding and reproducable CSM-issue is worked on and is for a next BIOS-release. What's also not working is the RGB Fusion 2.0 software (tried everything, every version and several installation methods!), that's really messy software and should be worked on too. Great that Gibabyte is really active solving current issues. Thanks for that. Oh, before I forget, I'm using a AMD 3200G APU right now (waiting for a 3950X) but the Radeon Vega Graphics cannot be used and are not visible in Windows 10. I think it should be able to use USB-C to HDMI/Displayport with Alternate Modes?

Added: I now know why CSM doesn't get disabled. The videocard I'm temporary using (Radeon 6450) isn't supporting UEFI. I discovered that with GPU-Z. The RGB software must be installed in an early stage right after the installation of Windows 10 because some other software makes it not working. So far very happy with the Aorus X570 Master, except no videocard output via USB-C.


----------



## dansi

Is there a settings like intel adaptive voltages? Whereby it will use stock voltages on low load and higher OC voltage on high load?

I love this feature for day to day use.


----------



## leongws

dansi said:


> Is there a settings like intel adaptive voltages? Whereby it will use stock voltages on low load and higher OC voltage on high load?
> 
> I love this feature for day to day use.


Think amd calls it Cool & Quiet but apparently it is missing from Gigabyte bios


----------



## YpsiNine

To follow up on my Noctua 0% fan speed issue, I've moved all my NF-A12x25 PWM to the case PWM splitter which is directly powered from the PSU.
I simply feel uneasy about relying on the motherboard to power them up properly.

Obviously I do not have the same overview of the fans since they all just show up as one entity, but rather that than risking fans not working.

Must admit, did not see this issue coming because the NF-A12x25 fans worked just fine on my previous Asus Crosshair VI Hero.


----------



## Ren34

dox81 said:


> Same issue for me with Vega 64. If I don't run in pcie gen3, I cannot enter bios at all and some random booting issues occur.
> 
> Also, if I disable CSM, same issues. I have to clear CMOS to access bios again. Really frustrating. I have a X570 aorus master.
> 
> Don't really know if the pcie and csm issues are related in any way.
> 
> Sent from my H8314 using Tapatalk


I really wonder what is causing issues like this. I'm running a Vega 64 on my elite, no issues at all. I've tried PCIE gen auto and gen3, no problems with either. Same thing for CSM on or off. I also don't have a laggy bios which I know has been reported before.


----------



## dox81

So, is my board broken? RMA? 

Sent from my H8314 using Tapatalk


----------



## pschorr1123

jamestowers said:


> Sad... I ordered this board, thinking to return it back...
> 
> There is a Gigabyte rep in this forum, maybe he could help...


I don't recall having any issues when I built my system and performed a clean install of Win 10. However, the very 1st post after a fresh bios flash takes a lot longer than normal. Did the exact same thing on my X370 board. Its not a big deal as it is only an extra minute or so. How often are you going to be flashing the bios anyway? Maybe with certain memory kits it may be longer.

To ensure the least amount of issues make sure you buy a memory kit that is on the Motherboard QVL. If you get a kit that hasn't been validated and need support they will tell you "sorry but your memory kit isn't supported on the MB qvl" and you will be basically S.O.L.


----------



## pschorr1123

polygonhell said:


> OK well so much for painless install.
> Restarted the system and my board (x570 Ultra) now won't post, RAM LED's don't light, CPU light is on on the board.
> Tried reseating the RAM, tried removing it CPU light remains on.
> Tried reseating the CPU, pulled the GPU and M2 drives nothing.
> 
> I don't have another CPU to try, anyone now how I determine if it's the CPU or the Board, I'm assuming the latter and I've put in an RMA?


Sorry to hear you are having issues. Have you tried setting the bios switches to manual mode and then selecting the backup bios to see if that will boot up?

By default they are set to auto mode and main bios. 

I also assume you tried the clear cmos button, pulling the power plug and holding down the power button for 30 seconds to discharge caps, and finally letting it set several hours unplugged if all that fails.


----------



## pschorr1123

dox81 said:


> So, is my board broken? RMA?
> 
> Sent from my H8314 using Tapatalk



I'm also using a V64 and have no issues although I'm on an older bios. F5j. I had issues with a latter one that failed to post after being shut down over night


----------



## bigcid10

tzjj said:


> It is obviously not a RMA issue but a damn bios bug issue. Did you even read what I said? I can link countless other people having the same issue. I even asked on another forum and 2 people were like "oh right I had the same issue, but now after Windows is installed it is fixed".


get different ram(3200 is a safe number) to start as that's the main reason for all these issues
I don't care if you say "my ram is ok"
it maybe ok but if your MB doesn't like it and because the mem controller is built into the cpu
all hell breaks loose
as far as the bios go ,flash it without a cpu if you have to


----------



## appylol

fallenguru said:


> The Crucial BLS2K16G4D32AESB is fine at XMP.



Thanks man. Gonna go with that kit, it looks like a good balance between capacity, performance and price. It's the so called Samsung E-die right?



+ Rep.


----------



## Dibiase

mtenberg said:


> I'm on beta BIOS F5N now and my Aorus X570 Master runs pretty nice right now (XMP-Profile active/Standby works) but it's not possible to switch CSM-mode Off. It's always enabled again and it prevents me from using Secure Boot in Windows 10 right now. But I assume the current outstanding and reproducable CSM-issue is worked on and is for a next BIOS-release. What's also not working is the RGB Fusion 2.0 software (tried everything, every version and several installation methods!), that's really messy software and should be worked on too. Great that Gibabyte is really active solving current issues. Thanks for that. Oh, before I forget, I'm using a AMD 3200G APU right now (waiting for a 3950X) but the Radeon Vega Graphics cannot be used and are not visible in Windows 10. I think it should be able to use USB-C to HDMI/Displayport with Alternate Modes?


This is interesting, I'm running the Aorus x570 Master with the 3900x and I don't have any issues with the RGB Fusion 2.0 software. I'm using it to control my case lights, motherboard, ram, and coolermaster AIO fan lights.


----------



## ericchaipc

Paulesko said:


> Hello! I have a question...
> 
> 
> Anybody knows which is the maximum watage one can plug out of a fan header of the X570 I? there are only two and I´m lloking to build a watercolled rig... I don´t want to fry anything
> I wan to plug an eisbaer and a eiswolf + fans...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you in advance


i plug in 6 fan to 1 header . 6 fan into cpu header. not sure how much is the voltage though, so far nothing fried, touch wood.


----------



## mtenberg

Dibiase said:


> This is interesting, I'm running the Aorus x570 Master with the 3900x and I don't have any issues with the RGB Fusion 2.0 software. I'm using it to control my case lights, motherboard, ram, and coolermaster AIO fan lights.


I installed Windows 10 clean and first the RGB Fusion 2.0 software. Now it works but it looks like it has a conflict with other software on the system.


----------



## polygonhell

pschorr1123 said:


> Sorry to hear you are having issues. Have you tried setting the bios switches to manual mode and then selecting the backup bios to see if that will boot up?
> 
> By default they are set to auto mode and main bios.
> 
> I also assume you tried the clear cmos button, pulling the power plug and holding down the power button for 30 seconds to discharge caps, and finally letting it set several hours unplugged if all that fails.


The Ultra like the Pro only has one Bios (no switches on the board at least)
I tried clearing the CMOS with the jumper, pulling the battery, etc etc.
Tried holding down the qflash button, the LED on the board never lights.
Previously the RAM LED's would start strobing when power was applied not it just sits there cooler running and CPU light on.
At the time it happened I was trying to swap out of Game mode in Ryzen master, it wouldn't enable the second Chiplet until I entered the Bios, after it booted I noted the Fabric clock was wrong (set to 3733 with 3600 RAM, it had been set to that earlier but I'd resolved it) rebooted again to fix that in the Bios, and that was it, never restarted.
Hopefully I can get it RMA'd reasonably quickly.


----------



## oakfig

Roger that, I have an extreme and my CPU fans shut down all the time. I'm constantly keeping my eye on it anymore.


----------



## pschorr1123

polygonhell said:


> The Ultra like the Pro only has one Bios (no switches on the board at least)
> I tried clearing the CMOS with the jumper, pulling the battery, etc etc.
> Tried holding down the qflash button, the LED on the board never lights.
> Previously the RAM LED's would start strobing when power was applied not it just sits there cooler running and CPU light on.
> At the time it happened I was trying to swap out of Game mode in Ryzen master, it wouldn't enable the second Chiplet until I entered the Bios, after it booted I noted the Fabric clock was wrong (set to 3733 with 3600 RAM, it had been set to that earlier but I'd resolved it) rebooted again to fix that in the Bios, and that was it, never restarted.
> Hopefully I can get it RMA'd reasonably quickly.


My bad, every time I read "Ultra" I think of the $700 overkill board.

I see the Ultra has USB bios flash back have you tried using that to restore the bios?

kinda scary reading that changing settings within RM borked your MB/ CPU


----------



## GBT-MatthewH

MrWeathers said:


> @GBT-MatthewH Is there any chance of adding X570 AORUS ELITE WIFI to the beta bios list?


Sure, done.



Paulesko said:


> Anybody knows which is the maximum watage one can plug out of a fan header of the X570 I? there are only two and I´m lloking to build a watercolled rig... I don´t want to fry anything
> I wan to plug an eisbaer and a eiswolf + fans...


Each header is 2 Amps.


----------



## CaptnJones

polygonhell said:


> The Ultra like* the Pro* only has one Bios (no switches on the board at least)
> I tried clearing the CMOS with the jumper, pulling the battery, etc etc.
> Tried holding down the qflash button, the LED on the board never lights.
> Previously the RAM LED's would start strobing when power was applied not it just sits there cooler running and CPU light on.
> At the time it happened I was trying to swap out of Game mode in Ryzen master, it wouldn't enable the second Chiplet until I entered the Bios, after it booted I noted the Fabric clock was wrong (set to 3733 with 3600 RAM, it had been set to that earlier but I'd resolved it) rebooted again to fix that in the Bios, and that was it, never restarted.
> Hopefully I can get it RMA'd reasonably quickly.


You 100% about that? Because I never had to clear the CMOS jumper when the pc wouldn't boot cause of ram settings. I just wait a few minutes, shut it down and turn it back on and it boots. Have the x570 Aorus Pro


----------



## Streetdragon

@GBT-MatthewH hope you know the answer or can ask your technics.

3900X/X570 Master 4x8Gig ram
is SOC 1.15V(Set in bios) and VDDG of 1070mV ok?
HWinfo reads 1.13V soc in Windows with around 14W power usage

Need that voltage to get 3800/1900 fully stable


----------



## Júnior Nahecio

Someone can help me? 



I'm putting manual cpu clock and when I do that the memory voltages back to 1.2 / 1,242.. such an expensive Aorus x570 Master motherboard, it seems a simple bug and even an update not fixes it, there is any way to put voltage without having to leave the cpu ratio Auto?
I tested Bios: F3 default, F5G, F5I and not success.

Motherboard: Aorus x570 Master
Kit memory: G.skill Trident Z F4-3600C18D-16GTZRX


thanks.


----------



## Athyra

Júnior Nahecio said:


> Someone can help me?
> 
> 
> 
> I'm putting manual cpu clock and when I do that the memory voltages back to 1.2 / 1,242.. such an expensive Aorus x570 Master motherboard, it seems a simple bug and even an update not fixes it, there is any way to put voltage without having to leave the cpu ratio Auto?
> I tested Bios: F3 default, F5G, F5I and not success.
> 
> Motherboard: Aorus x570 Master
> Kit memory: G.skill Trident Z F4-3600C18D-16GTZRX
> 
> 
> thanks.


on the pro i have to set the sata ports to enabled for dram voltage to unlock if cpu mult is set,
on the master i believe you need to change your CSM setting for it to work, someone with a master explained it a dozen or so pages back


----------



## cnx

YpsiNine said:


> To follow up on my Noctua 0% fan speed issue, I've moved all my NF-A12x25 PWM to the case PWM splitter which is directly powered from the PSU.
> I simply feel uneasy about relying on the motherboard to power them up properly.
> 
> Obviously I do not have the same overview of the fans since they all just show up as one entity, but rather that than risking fans not working.
> 
> Must admit, did not see this issue coming because the NF-A12x25 fans worked just fine on my previous Asus Crosshair VI Hero.



For me (and I think some others too) has the Gigabyte X570 (Master) a problem with the Nocuta fans (in my case NF-A12x25).
As written by me several times, I still have the randomly 0 RPM problem if I set the speed below 1000rpm.


It's a pity that there is no solution or support...


----------



## polygonhell

pschorr1123 said:


> My bad, every time I read "Ultra" I think of the $700 overkill board.
> 
> I see the Ultra has USB bios flash back have you tried using that to restore the bios?
> 
> kinda scary reading that changing settings within RM borked your MB/ CPU


Gigabytes naming is certainly confusing.
I tried Q-Flash to restore the bios, it has an LED on the board that never lights.
My guess is the board just had a borderline component on it, that just failed, sometimes you just get unlucky.

I'd used it for 5 or 6 hours the previous evening without issues, and shut it down, when I pushed the power button the following day it failed to post, cycling power with the switch on the PSU fixed that, it died about 45 minutes later.
Probably less that 12 total hours of operation.
It's unfortunate because everything had gone so smoothly up to that point, no idle voltage issues, temperatures in the 70's running Cinebench, my 64GB's of RAM just worked with the XMP profile.


----------



## dox81

My X570 Aorus Master just died on me. Tried to start the pc and nothing happens. Tried with another PSU, same result. Power led on the MB ligthts up, but when I press it it turns back off. No fans spinning, nothing. I will send it back. 

CPU: Ryzen 3700x
PSU: Corsair RMx 750
RAM: Corsair with Samsung memory.

Should I try again with another Aorus Master?


----------



## HalongPort

cnx said:


> For me (and I think some others too) has the Gigabyte X570 (Master) a problem with the Nocuta fans (in my case NF-A12x25).
> As written by me several times, I still have the randomly 0 RPM problem if I set the speed below 1000rpm.
> 
> 
> It's a pity that there is no solution or support...


How can your problem depend on a specific fan?
Try to control your fan in voltage mode and see if your problem persist.


----------



## Dhoulmagus

I'm getting conflicting information about RAM. I'm running 2x8 hynix c 3600. Was considering adding a second matching kit. Some are saying 4 dimms is terrible and I'll be lucky to get 3200.. others are saying they're running 4 dimms at 3600 no problem.. i know nothing above 2933 is guaranteed but of course that would be a big hit in performance.

Not doing anything extreme, just want to keep running around 3600 c16 on the 570 pro wifi.

Thoughts?


----------



## bigcid10

dox81 said:


> My X570 Aorus Master just died on me. Tried to start the pc and nothing happens. Tried with another PSU, same result. Power led on the MB ligthts up, but when I press it it turns back off. No fans spinning, nothing. I will send it back.
> 
> CPU: Ryzen 3700x
> PSU: Corsair RMx 750
> RAM: Corsair with Samsung memory.
> 
> Should I try again with another Aorus Master?


before you rma it
take the board out and power it up on cardboard
it seems something is shorting to ground


----------



## cnx

HalongPort said:


> How can your problem depend on a specific fan?
> Try to control your fan in voltage mode and see if your problem persist.



Look at my posts before. I tried different settings and ports.
None of this helped.
And if you follow the thread you will see that more people have problems with their Noctuas.


https://www.overclock.net/forum/11-...570-aorus-owners-thread-122.html#post28088156


----------



## dox81

bigcid10 said:


> before you rma it
> take the board out and power it up on cardboard
> it seems something is shorting to ground



I just packed it and I didn't get to try this. Anyway, it is weird because I haven't touched my pc at all before it died. Didn't even move it from the ground.


----------



## polygonhell

polygonhell said:


> Gigabytes naming is certainly confusing.
> I tried Q-Flash to restore the bios, it has an LED on the board that never lights.
> My guess is the board just had a borderline component on it, that just failed, sometimes you just get unlucky.
> 
> I'd used it for 5 or 6 hours the previous evening without issues, and shut it down, when I pushed the power button the following day it failed to post, cycling power with the switch on the PSU fixed that, it died about 45 minutes later.
> Probably less that 12 total hours of operation.
> It's unfortunate because everything had gone so smoothly up to that point, no idle voltage issues, temperatures in the 70's running Cinebench, my 64GB's of RAM just worked with the XMP profile.


And replying to myself
I take this back I just wasn't holding the Q-Flash button long enough, I managed to successfully flash the f4k firmware from the 1st page and it all seems to be working again, so I'm back up and running ...
Thanks


----------



## bucdan

appylol said:


> Thanks man. Gonna go with that kit, it looks like a good balance between capacity, performance and price. It's the so called Samsung E-die right?
> 
> 
> 
> + Rep.


It's Micron e-die.


----------



## GBT-MatthewH

Updated 1st page with latest BETA BIOS. No change log, just the newest files I saw on the server. As always if I messed up a link just @me and I will fix.


----------



## PatrickE

GBT-MatthewH said:


> Updated 1st page with latest BETA BIOS. No change log, just the newest files I saw on the server. As always if I messed up a link just @me and I will fix.


I can confirm that the latest revision for Aorus Elite, F4m, fixed the fan issues that I have been having - fans now resume normally after sleep.


----------



## Cata79

Maybe I missed it, but what does F4L bring?


----------



## PatrickE

Cata79 said:


> Maybe I missed it, but what does F4L bring?


Anxiety. I skipped it.


----------



## lincolnunit

Hey guys, so I am a little green to this overclocking thing, I'm use to easy one click overclocking on old mobos but now it seems I would have to do manual input on this new Gigabyte Aorus Master motherboard. I did not de-lid my cpu nor lapped it, although now i am considering getting this thing de-lidded or return to microcenter because it is so friggin hot. I did the spin test on a glass surface and it does not spin.



Settings used after having default load optimization :


https://forums.overclockers.co.uk/threads/9900k-5ghz-1-2v-guide-gigabyte-z390-master.18837783/


I had to set Dynamic Vcore (DVID) to +0.050 to be stable at 5 ghz. +0.035 for 4.9 ghz.


Pretty much used settings in the link as well as using XMP profile (Corsair Dominator Platinum 32 gb @ 3200 Mhz) - though in bios says its using 1.38 when ram should be at 1.35 from factory but oh well.


Same profile used on all test (5 ghz):


*First CPU Cooler used:*


H100i Pro + coollaboratory pro (LIQUID METAL) on surface of IHS and Cooler. under Cinebench I would hit 100C on 1 core with all other cores in mid 90's


I then heard that putting Liquid metal on IHS = bad so decided to switch


*Second CPU Cooler used:*

Noctua Nh-D15


Super quiet in my case however under Cinebench I was hitting 100C on 3 cores! I used Thermal Grizzley kryonaut All other cores max temps in high 90's


*Third CPU Cooler*


This is my current cooler:


Kraken x72 with push/pull config with radiator mounted on top. Under Cinebench: 1 core would reach 100C with all other cores maxing out around mid to high 90's...with exception of one being 88 degrees (What the?).


One thing of note: under HWmonitor/info i noticed about all of my cores under VID is sitting at over 2 volts....(Confused).


Was this a bad OC guide?


Gaming temps will hit 80 after maybe after an hour (Assassin's Creed Odyssey) , otherwise itll be mid 70's at most times on first boot. Beyond the hour maybe going into 2.5-3.5 hours, I'll start seeing spikes of temps to 90's at the corner of my screen and then I'll stop playing. 

Liquid temp seems to get around low 40's to mid 40's after gaming.


Using 4.9 ghz i can game a little longer maybe 4-5 hours before even seeing it go pass 90 degrees.


----------



## iNeri

lincolnunit said:


> Hey guys, so I am a little green to this overclocking thing, I'm use to easy one click overclocking on old mobos but now it seems I would have to do manual input on this new Gigabyte Aorus Master motherboard. I did not de-lid my cpu nor lapped it, although now i am considering getting this thing de-lidded or return to microcenter because it is so friggin hot. I did the spin test on a glass surface and it does not spin.
> 
> 
> 
> Settings used after having default load optimization :
> 
> 
> https://forums.overclockers.co.uk/threads/9900k-5ghz-1-2v-guide-gigabyte-z390-master.18837783/
> 
> 
> I had to set Dynamic Vcore (DVID) to +0.050 to be stable at 5 ghz. +0.035 for 4.9 ghz.
> 
> 
> Pretty much used settings in the link as well as using XMP profile (Corsair Dominator Platinum 32 gb @ 3200 Mhz) - though in bios says its using 1.38 when ram should be at 1.35 from factory but oh well.
> 
> 
> Same profile used on all test (5 ghz):
> 
> 
> *First CPU Cooler used:*
> 
> 
> H100i Pro + coollaboratory pro (LIQUID METAL) on surface of IHS and Cooler. under Cinebench I would hit 100C on 1 core with all other cores in mid 90's
> 
> 
> I then heard that putting Liquid metal on IHS = bad so decided to switch
> 
> 
> *Second CPU Cooler used:*
> 
> Noctua Nh-D15
> 
> 
> Super quiet in my case however under Cinebench I was hitting 100C on 3 cores! I used Thermal Grizzley kryonaut All other cores max temps in high 90's
> 
> 
> *Third CPU Cooler*
> 
> 
> This is my current cooler:
> 
> 
> Kraken x72 with push/pull config with radiator mounted on top. Under Cinebench: 1 core would reach 100C with all other cores maxing out around mid to high 90's...with exception of one being 88 degrees (What the?).
> 
> 
> One thing of note: under HWmonitor/info i noticed about all of my cores under VID is sitting at over 2 volts....(Confused).
> 
> 
> Was this a bad OC guide?
> 
> 
> Gaming temps will hit 80 after maybe after an hour (Assassin's Creed Odyssey) , otherwise itll be mid 70's at most times on first boot. Beyond the hour maybe going into 2.5-3.5 hours, I'll start seeing spikes of temps to 90's at the corner of my screen and then I'll stop playing.
> 
> Liquid temp seems to get around low 40's to mid 40's after gaming.
> 
> 
> Using 4.9 ghz i can game a little longer maybe 4-5 hours before even seeing it go pass 90 degrees.


Wrong thread.


----------



## lincolnunit

just realized this is AMD, sorry thank you


----------



## raysheri

I wanted to get the Aorus x570 pro wifi but my ram (CMW16GX4M2C3600C18) is not on the QVL support list.


----------



## pschorr1123

polygonhell said:


> And replying to myself
> I take this back I just wasn't holding the Q-Flash button long enough, I managed to successfully flash the f4k firmware from the 1st page and it all seems to be working again, so I'm back up and running ...
> Thanks



Sweet! Just be sure not to make any changes with RM from now on


----------



## IntelHouseFire

Anyone / @GBT-MatthewH I'm on the Ultra and I was doing some experimentation with memory timings, and the board refused to boot with them, after which I was thrown into a bios with another version than the one I had flashed - it had gone from F4i back to F3. Is this the dual bios feature? If so how do I get back to my updated bios? There's no switch on my board for it. Do I just flash the bios again?


----------



## GBT-MatthewH

IntelHouseFire said:


> Anyone / @GBT-MatthewH I'm on the Ultra and I was doing some experimentation with memory timings, and the board refused to boot with them, after which I was thrown into a bios with another version than the one I had flashed - it had gone from F4i back to F3. Is this the dual bios feature? If so how do I get back to my updated bios? There's no switch on my board for it. Do I just flash the bios again?


Yes, the backup BIOS was flashed over the primary due to a failure. Just re-flash BIOS.


----------



## ljmadness

Júnior Nahecio said:


> Someone can help me?
> 
> 
> 
> I'm putting manual cpu clock and when I do that the memory voltages back to 1.2 / 1,242.. such an expensive Aorus x570 Master motherboard, it seems a simple bug and even an update not fixes it, there is any way to put voltage without having to leave the cpu ratio Auto?
> I tested Bios: F3 default, F5G, F5I and not success.
> 
> Motherboard: Aorus x570 Master
> Kit memory: G.skill Trident Z F4-3600C18D-16GTZRX
> 
> 
> thanks.



Turn off CSM support, see my previous post with CPU voltage locking at 1.2v


----------



## Matrixvibe

X570Master-Uzer said:


> I saw that happen once on a laptop. Make sure all USB 3.x ports are set to 3.x and not set to 2.0 emulation mode. That was what was wrong w/ that laptop that I cured of the same prob in device manager....I have an Aorus Master X570 and I do not have that USB error on mine.


Thanks for the reply! How would I go about doing that? I tried looking in the USB settings in BIOS and didn't really notice anything.


----------



## IntelHouseFire

GBT-MatthewH said:


> Yes, the backup BIOS was flashed over the primary due to a failure. Just re-flash BIOS.


So the backup chip is only used to restore the primary, and you never technically load directly into the backup bios? Just want to make sure one of my bios chips aren't permanently bricked now.


----------



## pkincy

It appears that the early adopters of the new AMD chips are paying a heavy price for moving to the new boards and new chips. 141 pages of problems here and the other major X570 board mfg has 67 pages of problems. Frankly it appears that the answer is to stick with Intel or wait a few months until AMD and the board mfgrs can work things out. It seems like the system has a lot of promise but little real performance or utility at this juncture. Am I missing hundreds of happy campers whose boards and chips are working perfectly?


----------



## dansi

Is there a way to increase max boost clocks without making it stuck at there? 

I find the bios option lacking
can we disable wifi/bt, disable individual sata ports, disable individual fan headers?

While master seems impressive hardware, the bios makes me nervous, sometimes when i saved settings, it hangs i almost wanted to hard power down. Sometimes when i repeated reboot Windows, bios get locked up. I suspect the gpu pcie initialisation is buggy.

also the help text in bios is not scaling properly, sentences are cut off.


----------



## Júnior Nahecio

ljmadness said:


> Turn off CSM support, see my previous post with CPU voltage locking at 1.2v



Thanks @ljmadness 
Worked fine, finally I can use my memory


----------



## HalongPort

@GBT-MatthewH


GBT-MatthewH said:


> On the wish list along with spread spectrum - Although spread spectrum seems to be ineffective right now.
> It is, but the interval is +/-3C. Others have asked for +/- 10C. I asked if we can open this up.


Any news on that?
Do you know whether it is a hardware or software limitation why we can't change clock in 0.1 speed? (100 MHz->100.1 MHz, instead of 100 MHz->101 MHz)
Is it a known bug, that the fan profile (manual curve) doesn't get saved/loaded via profiles?



dansi said:


> While master seems impressive hardware, the bios makes me nervous, sometimes when i saved settings, it hangs i almost wanted to hard power down. Sometimes when i repeated reboot Windows, bios get locked up. I suspect the gpu pcie initialisation is buggy.
> also the help text in bios is not scaling properly, sentences are cut off.


I also get occasionally stuck after saving BIOS settings and low-resolution kind of appearance but it is very rare.
However, I'm sure that Gigabyte will improve on the BIOS in the next few weeks - the community communication with the help of Matthew is fantastic and one of the reasons I went with Gigabyte this time.


----------



## dansi

Yes i also got stuck at bios with low res screen, whenever i change some bios parameter like svm, and cstates iirc. And my gpu also fail initialisation with monitor when changing bios, i had to hard turn off and on monitor.

Not sure if this is amd or gigabyte drop the ball. These basic functions of bios shouldn't happen on mature am4. Do other x570 venders suffer bugs?

Also anyone got svm working? You want 16 cores to run some virtualization yo!


----------



## BS Zalman

dansi said:


> Also anyone got svm working? You want 16 cores to run some virtualization yo!


I run VirtualBox in 3900X


----------



## ericchaipc

anyone try the latest bios yet for x570 master ? so far the f5g is the better bios for my case , boost clock higher, voltage can go lower . not like the f5g constantly running at 1.4 and above .


----------



## ericchaipc

GBT-MatthewH said:


> Updated 1st page with latest BETA BIOS. No change log, just the newest files I saw on the server. As always if I messed up a link just @me and I will fix.



what fix or new thing on F5O ?


----------



## Athyra

I'll report on my Aorus Pro F4l results (latest one as of this post, updated from F4k).
Changes since F4k (which I noticed):
- I was able to hit very slightly tighter ram timings (a previous profile that had gotten errors now passed at 300%)

Reproducible behavior:
- Changes to bios require a hard power off in order to boot into windows after saving, otherwise can still go back into bios, but windows wont boot
- Same as F4i, if Chipset Sata Port Enable is set to Disable, then regardless of other settings if cpu mult is not auto then dram is locked to 1.2v
but if it is enabled, dram-v and cpu-mult work as intended
- CSM Disabled still has slow bios response


----------



## Nighthog

IntelHouseFire said:


> So the backup chip is only used to restore the primary, and you never technically load directly into the backup bios? Just want to make sure one of my bios chips aren't permanently bricked now.


I don't know if they changed the implementation but on the B350 Gigabyte boards with AUTO-DUAL-BIOS you only reset CMOS or pulled the power to retry to boot from the MAIN_BIOS. If it's bricked it will refuse to post/boot otherwise it will boot normally after a CMOS reset.
If the MAIN_BIOS was bricked you had to do a Press "reset" and "Power" at start ~10seconds to switch BIOS to the backup. It was always a hassle. Might need to retry a few times to get it right. (though not power long enough to shutdown)

The older B350 boards didn't have a recovery function, I think these new X570 did have it & Q-flash. Q-Flash being the important one.

Q-flash has already saved me 3-4 times on X570.


----------



## dansi

Does qflash need to do without cpu installed as instructed by manual. I tried it with cpu installed, press the qflash and the fans spin full speed and i see the indictor lights as expected in manual, but it just did not power down. I had to turn of mains. Luckily bios seem updated.


----------



## springs113

pkincy said:


> It appears that the early adopters of the new AMD chips are paying a heavy price for moving to the new boards and new chips. 141 pages of problems here and the other major X570 board mfg has 67 pages of problems. Frankly it appears that the answer is to stick with Intel or wait a few months until AMD and the board mfgrs can work things out. It seems like the system has a lot of promise but little real performance or utility at this juncture. Am I missing hundreds of happy campers whose boards and chips are working perfectly?


 Actually yes you are, I'm one of those my, the only things I've noticed so far is the slow moving mouse(same happen in my crosshair 7 wifi) and high idle voltages. I have the xtreme and 4x8 sticks of trident z royals running at xmp (3600mhz). I haven't tinkered with anything as of yet but then again I don't feel like my system is complete(need a case, gpu and 3950x) so I really don't want to mess with anything like that. Like ther old saying goes though(not verbatim) , those that have everything going smooth usually don't review a thing and those that have problems will go to the depths of the world to make it be known. I've read just about every post from start to finish and have really come across some oddities as well as problems that plagued my original threadripper, as well as my 2700x build with an x470 board.

Ryzen 3700x
Aorus xtreme
32gb trident z royal (4x8 kit) 
1tb evo plus nvme
Temp GPU (spare 3870, didn't want to touch any of my operational rigs)
Seasonic 1000w titanium.


----------



## oakfig

@BS Zalman how does your virtual box seem to be running? Are you on Xtreme Mobo?


----------



## shadowxaero

GBT-MatthewH said:


> Sure, walk me through the setup -
> 
> SATA Mode: RAID
> NVMe RAID: Enabled?
> Anything else changed in BIOS?
> 
> Is it windows RAID or setup through AMD/BIOS?
> 
> I just did a quick and dirty enable RAID, enable NVMe raid, test. Got 5GB read. Granted I didn't create the array yet, so maybe that will change things.


Sure thing, in bios I have the following set.

SATA Mode: AHCI
NVMe RAID: Enabled
SATA Chipset Ports: Disabled

Just ran CrystalDiskMark and my Read is maxing at 3766.1MB/s. Write is hitting 4273.3MB/s which is close enough to the 4400 for me to say it is working as normal but the read is falling quite a bit short of 5GB.
Runnng Crystal Disk mark on my 660p array I seem to be having read speed issues as well. The two drives can only manage 2819.3MB/s read while write speeds are 3487.4MB/s. 

Also another niche random issue I have been meaning to report. I have two Radeon VII's installed. On the x570 Xtreme (when I had the Master I also had this issue) the board is treating the second card at the "Primary" GPU. Changing the Primary graphics slot between PCIe slot 1 and PCIe slot 2 in the Bios doesn't seem to do anything.


----------



## TrainXIII

TrainXIII said:


> Is anyone having issues with eRP setting not working? I'm no X570 AORUS Pro I BIOS version F4J. I'm trying to get my wake on lan to work but I don't see my ethernet port light up when I shut down my PC. I have eRP disabled. Having it enabled also doesn't seem to turn off the LEDs to any USB devices plugged into it so I'm not sure if the eRP function is working at all.


Anyone have this issue? I can't get wake on lan to work and I've tried everything.


----------



## panni

pkincy said:


> It appears that the early adopters of the new AMD chips are paying a heavy price for moving to the new boards and new chips. 141 pages of problems here and the other major X570 board mfg has 67 pages of problems. Frankly it appears that the answer is to stick with Intel or wait a few months until AMD and the board mfgrs can work things out. It seems like the system has a lot of promise but little real performance or utility at this juncture. Am I missing hundreds of happy campers whose boards and chips are working perfectly?


Yes, very happy camper here, on an X570 Pro with a 3700X.

The issues with this board are nothing compared to my Cross hair VI Hero, the beta BIOS Updates come fast, and there's actually a Gigabyte rep in here.

The most annoying things are: 
- no way to reliably switch to the backup BIOS (it just happens after enough failed boots)
- sluggish mouse in BIOS 
- no hysterisis on the fan curves

All in all this early adopter pain is miniscule compared to the ASUS motherboard I had for Gen 1.


----------



## ryajin

@*GBT-MatthewH*


Hello.

I want to report an issue with my Aorus Pro mainboard. The vcore soc setting seems to be broken. Here are some examples:


Set Vcore SOC to auto > pc health shows 1.068V VCORE SOC

Set Vcore SOC to 1.12500V > pc health shows 1.092V VCORE SOC
Set Vcore SOC to 1.13250V > pc health shows 1.068V VCORE SOC


Set Vcore SOC to 1.13750V > pc health shows 1.104V VCORE SOC
Set Vcore SOC to 1.14375V > pc health shows 1.068V VCORE SOC

1.2 Vcore SOC > pc health 1.164V VCORE SOC



So every second voltage preset it falls back to auto (1.068V VCORE SOC).
Here is a link with images to proof it: https://drive.google.com/drive/folders/10MJtvMJflJcA1GASm08XTrkwbwz3cd40?usp=sharing



My other question is are the voltages correct? those seem a bit far off to me compared to the set vcore soc voltage.


----------



## panni

GBT-MatthewH said:


> Yes, the backup BIOS was flashed over the primary due to a failure. Just re-flash BIOS.


Are you certain that that's what happens? 
I've had my fair share of backup BIOS boots with the X570 Pro (due to too tight memory timings). After I noticed for the first time, that an older BIOS has been loaded, I flashed over it, and now whenever the main BIOS fails it seems like the backup BIOS has the same version, but is missing my profiles.

I've got the feeling that the board switches to the other chip in that case, and stays on there, until that one fails, then it swaps over to the first one again.


----------



## GTxFinish

Reporting a bug in X570 Aorus Master BIOS F5L (and likely future versions):

If you set memory multiplier to 36x or higher on the main Tweak page, the VDDG voltage will change from "Auto" to "Manual / 1.05v" in AMD CBS menu. No matter how many times you change it, it reverts. My chip is unstable with that much voltage through VDDG at my current settings, and the workaround is to keep it set to "manual" and put the correct standard VDDG voltage of 950mv.


----------



## monza1412

ryajin said:


> @*GBT-MatthewH*
> 
> 
> Hello.
> 
> I want to report an issue with my Aorus Pro mainboard. The vcore soc setting seems to be broken. Here are some examples:
> 
> 
> Set Vcore SOC to auto > pc health shows 1.068V VCORE SOC
> 
> Set Vcore SOC to 1.12500V > pc health shows 1.092V VCORE SOC
> Set Vcore SOC to 1.13250V > pc health shows 1.068V VCORE SOC
> 
> 
> Set Vcore SOC to 1.13750V > pc health shows 1.104V VCORE SOC
> Set Vcore SOC to 1.14375V > pc health shows 1.068V VCORE SOC
> 
> 1.2 Vcore SOC > pc health 1.164V VCORE SOC
> 
> 
> 
> So every second voltage preset it falls back to auto (1.068V VCORE SOC).
> Here is a link with images to proof it: https://drive.google.com/drive/folders/10MJtvMJflJcA1GASm08XTrkwbwz3cd40?usp=sharing
> 
> 
> 
> My other question is are the voltages correct? those seem a bit far off to me compared to the set vcore soc voltage.



I can confirm that something is definitely off with the VSOC voltage. Setting the VSOC voltage at NORMAL/AUTO while manually adjusting the VCORE offset mess the VSOC voltage.
Sometimes will boot at VSOC=1.1 volts and in other instances it will go as low as 0.9 volts (BIOS/RM/HWINFO readings)
I'm using the itx board though.


----------



## shadowxaero

pkincy said:


> It appears that the early adopters of the new AMD chips are paying a heavy price for moving to the new boards and new chips. 141 pages of problems here and the other major X570 board mfg has 67 pages of problems. Frankly it appears that the answer is to stick with Intel or wait a few months until AMD and the board mfgrs can work things out. It seems like the system has a lot of promise but little real performance or utility at this juncture. Am I missing hundreds of happy campers whose boards and chips are working perfectly?


It it just growing pains with a new technology. You can bet Intel will have issues as well when 10nm desktop chips hit the market. But honestly most of my issues are small. No, things are not working 100% but to say little real performance is a stretch. I still have 12 cores and 24 threads that rip through all my daily workloads. My question to you would be, what is REAL performance and utility?

My 3900x performs exactly how it should. I have sorted out my boost issues so I can single core boost to 4.661Ghz and I sustain 4.25Ghz all core under heavy workloads. I am having some NVMe issues with speeds regarding raid but I am still getting close the 4GB read and 4.2GB write, I SHOULD be getting 5GB read but does 4GB read mean I lack real performance lol? I suppose I am having some PCIe addressing issues as well where for some reason my board is treating the GPU PCIe Slot 2 as the primary video card instead of the card I have in PCIe slot 1. But that doesn't hinder performance at all either.

A lot of people are experiencing boost issues and their CPU's are only getting 95% of the performance they COULD be getting, but that 95% is still well ahead of competing ships. So growing pains or not, it is still more advantageous to go AMD over Intel right now when considering OVERALL performance.


----------



## Ojive

@GBT-MatthewH

I flashed F5O Beta BIOS on my X570 Master and now I'm getting random "no signal" black screens, followed by fan spin-up to max and reboot. Are there any known issues with this?


----------



## IntelHouseFire

panni said:


> Are you certain that that's what happens?
> I've had my fair share of backup BIOS boots with the X570 Pro (due to too tight memory timings). After I noticed for the first time, that an older BIOS has been loaded, I flashed over it, and now whenever the main BIOS fails it seems like the backup BIOS has the same version, but is missing my profiles.
> 
> I've got the feeling that the board switches to the other chip in that case, and stays on there, until that one fails, then it swaps over to the first one again.


When it switched to the backup bios for the first time (with the first bios version), did you notice high post time? Ever since my backup bios activated yesterday it's taking like 40 seconds for the DRAM debug light to turn off. It only happens on cold boots though. I'm worried maybe it's trying to boot my primary bios now and it's failing, and now if I happen to use bad settings with my backup bios as well then I'm screwed.

When you say your profiles were gone when it switched to a backup bios that was once your primary, you mean all settings are stock right?


----------



## Dibiase

pkincy said:


> It appears that the early adopters of the new AMD chips are paying a heavy price for moving to the new boards and new chips. 141 pages of problems here and the other major X570 board mfg has 67 pages of problems. Frankly it appears that the answer is to stick with Intel or wait a few months until AMD and the board mfgrs can work things out. It seems like the system has a lot of promise but little real performance or utility at this juncture. Am I missing hundreds of happy campers whose boards and chips are working perfectly?


I've been building my own PC's for almost 20 years and one thing I have learned is if you make all you purchasing decisions based off of web forums you will never want to buy anything. The vast majority of users only come to the forums when they are having an issue. Everyone that is working fine don't have a reason to visit the forums so it is always disproportionately negative on the forums no matter what vendor you are considering buying. 

I'm running the X570 Aorus Master, 3900x, 4 sticks of Gskill 3200 Cas 14 ram, and a PCI Gen 4 M2 SSD and I'm not having any issues at all. I came to this forum initially because I was having issues getting my machine to post with 4 sticks of RAM with XMP enabled. Found a quick fix to manually set the RAM voltage because XMP wasn't setting it properly. This problem was fixed the same week with a bios update and I've been good since launch week.


----------



## lkramer

@GBT-MatthewH

I recently purchased the Aorus X570 Xtreme motherboard. I have a question about the included RGB Fan Commander.

I set the fan speed for the fans connected to the RGB Fan Commander in Windows. When I shut down the system and start my Linux distro (my primary OS), these fans ramp up to full speed and are no longer controlled. Is it possible to maintain a fan profile after shutting the system down or using an non-Windows OS?

In addition, it is possible to set or monitor the fan speed of the fans connected to the RGB Fan Commander in Linux?


----------



## Billy McDowell

On newest bios F3L Aorus Xtreme it doesnt work for me at all on my setting I am not sure if this is another dram voltage situation i tried all the tricks everyone has posted on here in the past and nothing has work cant even get past the aorus screen to load windows. Bios won't let me over clock on my normal setting again. I can't even run xmp now. I am running stock bios. This bios update Please explain what you guys did because it is even worse the the F3i bios update I did. So far I have been unable to do anything on any bios except for F2, F3E, & F3K So far the best bios for my aorus xtreme for me has been the F3E following the F3K. I say this because F3E was the only bios that has allowed me to to boot my trident z neo 3600 CL14 to 3800 cl14 with 4.3ghz @ 1.325v. the others I have had to use 3600 cl14 xmp. Ever since these bios updates after F3E I have not been able to stable boot with no issue on my cpu and mem oc. Please post what they hell you guys are doing on these beta bios so I know what i am getting into because no dialog isnt helping me out. If i have misread where i need to go to read the updates please send me to the correct area so i know where to read at.


----------



## Nighthog

Billy McDowell said:


> On newest bios F3L Aorus Xtreme it doesnt work for me at all on my setting I am not sure if this is another dram voltage situation i tried all the tricks everyone has posted on here in the past and nothing has work cant even get past the aorus screen to load windows. Bios won't let me over clock on my normal setting again. I can't even run xmp now. I am running stock bios. This bios update Please explain what you guys did because it is even worse the the F3i bios update I did. So far I have been unable to do anything on any bios except for F2, F3E, & F3K So far the best bios for my aorus xtreme for me has been the F3E following the F3K. I say this because F3E was the only bios that has allowed me to to boot my trident z neo 3600 CL14 to 3800 cl14 with 4.3ghz @ 1.325v. the others I have had to use 3600 cl14 xmp. Ever since these bios updates after F3E I have not been able to stable boot with no issue on my cpu and mem oc. Please post what they hell you guys are doing on these beta bios so I know what i am getting into because no dialog isnt helping me out. If i have misread where i need to go to read the updates please send me to the correct area so i know where to read at.


Beta testing is beta testing.

On my end I've not noted any large differences between versions other than check the reported fixes are actually fixed which they have been thus far. 
These last versions didn't have any info on changes and was said as such that they did not have any "fixes" just latest build version.

They have worked for me and I usually test various things. MEM OC hasn't been different for any BIOS thus far for me. All equally capable for my kits. (Micron E-die)

I presume you do manual tuning and don't let yourself be pulled into the random AUTO stuff? <- that can and will always give inconsistent results.


----------



## Billy McDowell

Nighthog said:


> Beta testing is beta testing.
> 
> On my end I've not noted any large differences between versions other than check the reported fixes are actually fixed which they have been thus far.
> These last versions didn't have any info on changes and was said as such that they did not have any "fixes" just latest build version.
> 
> They have worked for me and I usually test various things. MEM OC hasn't been different for any BIOS thus far for me. All equally capable for my kits. (Micron E-die)
> 
> I presume you do manual tuning and don't let yourself be pulled into the random AUTO stuff? <- that can and will always give inconsistent results.





Nighthog said:


> Beta testing is beta testing.
> 
> On my end I've not noted any large differences between versions other than check the reported fixes are actually fixed which they have been thus far.
> These last versions didn't have any info on changes and was said as such that they did not have any "fixes" just latest build version.
> 
> They have worked for me and I usually test various things. MEM OC hasn't been different for any BIOS thus far for me. All equally capable for my kits. (Micron E-die)
> 
> I presume you do manual tuning and don't let yourself be pulled into the random AUTO stuff? <- that can and will always give inconsistent results.


Yes I do 3 different tests for overclocking. I overclock the cpu to 4.3ghz all cores no issues pbo turned off cstates off typical idle instead of lower i usually run vcore @ 1.325 on some bios i had to run 1.5 to get it to boot at 4.3ghz. I am not super familar with under/over volting so i dont usually mess with it unless i am following a guide explaining things to me. The ram is tested with xmp profile levels followed by manual timings tests with 3600 then 3800 with voltage tweaks of soc, dram, vddp, vddg. I do turn things off i do not use and turn things on that i think is useful when i read up about it. I just thought it was very weird that on F3L I can't do the oc of the cpu only and everything else on auto and still not be able to boot. F3K seems pretty stable I am surprised that gigabyte released F3i when it has caused me so many problems and f3e & f3k hasn't hardly at all. This sounds like to me that more then one person is working on this bios and then someone tests and fixes things on the other end which is fine but just noticing a pattern of every other bios or a fluke that won't work for me. 

I can hit 4.4ghz all cores on F3E but it won't pass cinabench r20 but it will r15.  Regardless I dont have any stability issues running things at 4.4ghz but i decided to keep it lower as that vcore was at 1.35 - 1.37 if i remember right. 

I will be doing a full reformat again soon just to see if that will fix the aqua 10g lan issue not showing up at all. IF not I will try to do some support thru gigabyte as I really Do not want to rma my board and have to take everything apart unless I absolutely have to. I will be going back to F3E as well since I can get my most overclocks off that bios. Other then that F3L temps seem to be alot better running the stock pbo settings.


----------



## pschorr1123

dansi said:


> Does qflash need to do without cpu installed as instructed by manual. I tried it with cpu installed, press the qflash and the fans spin full speed and i see the indictor lights as expected in manual, but it just did not power down. I had to turn of mains. Luckily bios seem updated.


Q Flash works just fine with CPU installed. I have used myself with CPU. Just make sure you hold the button down long enough for it to start blinking red.


----------



## GBT-MatthewH

YpsiNine said:


> To follow up on my Noctua 0% fan speed issue


We bought some noctua's and can reproduce this now. Working on a fix.



Athyra said:


> A hard power off in order to boot into windows after saving, otherwise can still go back into bios, but windows wont boot.


What specifically are you changing? I just tried enable XMP -> save & exit (F10) -> booted to windows.



Athyra said:


> CSM Disabled still has slow bios response


Still working on this. Root cause seems to be linked to the GPU being used. We have systems we can reproduce it on, and systems that work fine. Need more time to test / identify root cause.


----------



## Labuka

*Just to add*



GTxFinish said:


> Reporting a bug in X570 Aorus Master BIOS F5L (and likely future versions):
> 
> If you set memory multiplier to 36x or higher on the main Tweak page, the VDDG voltage will change from "Auto" to "Manual / 1.05v" in AMD CBS menu. No matter how many times you change it, it reverts. My chip is unstable with that much voltage through VDDG at my current settings, and the workaround is to keep it set to "manual" and put the correct standard VDDG voltage of 950mv.



Same here, was wondering how motherboard itself managed to change this to such a specific value


----------



## polygonhell

pschorr1123 said:


> Q Flash works just fine with CPU installed. I have used myself with CPU. Just make sure you hold the button down long enough for it to start blinking red.





pschorr1123 said:


> Sweet! Just be sure not to make any changes with RM from now on



And spoke too soon again, while I did manage to flash it at lunchtime yesterday, and I managed to get into Windows and run a few benchmarks and all seemed good, I went to turn it on again that evening and it's dead again, and I can'r get it to boot even after re-flashing the Bios.
This issue is clearly intermittent, when it's working it appears to usually work, leaving it shutdown for any period seems to put it back in the bad state.
Maybe it's flashing a bad BIOS from the backup when it cold starts.

Of course I had just cancelled the RMA after getting the approval....UGH!
Time to start the process again.


----------



## Admixues

GBT-MatthewH said:


> We bought some noctua's and can reproduce this now. Working on a fix.
> 
> 
> 
> What specifically are you changing? I just tried enable XMP -> save & exit (F10) -> booted to windows.
> 
> 
> 
> Still working on this. Root cause seems to be linked to the GPU being used. We have systems we can reproduce it on, and systems that work fine. Need more time to test / identify root cause.


VEGA 56 with my master and dual rank B die at 3800mhz fast 1usmus preset / FCLK 1900mhz, boot takes under 10s to BIOS with CSM off and secure boot on, with the RAM on XMP it's pretty much instant, the board post code and debug LEDs flash ridiculously fast for 3~5s and I'm loading windows.

Overall I'm happy with the board, just wish AMD would fix boost, if you guys ever get a BETA bios with new AGESA I volunteer as a tribute.


----------



## PatrickE

@GBT-MatthewH I hope they pay you well, and give you a long vacation once this is over.


----------



## HalongPort

lol.

https://i.imgur.com/VsrC45y.png

https://i.imgur.com/26hV5i9.png






You want to reach the advertised clocks? Buy a 700$ board.


----------



## IntelHouseFire

@GBT-MatthewH Following up on our convo yesterday, are you sure that what happens during bios failure is that the backup bios is flashed over the primary - NOT that it simply switches to the other bios? I reflashed the bios to the latest version - and it works more or less - but now every time I cold boot, the DRAM debug light is on for like 40 seconds, almost like it's trying to boot from my other bios with bad settings and then giving up and going to the new one.

if that could be the case, would taking the cmos battery out clear the settings on both bioses?


----------



## cnx

GBT-MatthewH said:


> We bought some noctua's and can reproduce this now. Working on a fix.


 @GBT-MatthewH

That's great news! 
Thank you very much for your support and efforts!


And i apologize for my critical post last...


----------



## AlphaC

HalongPort said:


> lol.
> 
> https://i.imgur.com/VsrC45y.png
> 
> https://i.imgur.com/26hV5i9.png
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o2SzF3IiMaE
> 
> 
> 
> You want to reach the advertised clocks? Buy a 700$ board.


 Other than the odd MSI Creation result it isn't that bad.


Keep in mind 4455 MHz is basically equivalent to 99MHz BCLK instead of 100MHz.


Also if people want to buy the Aorus Elite that seems to have went out of stock Newegg is carrying Aorus Elite WIFI now for $10 more and Amazon is supposed to get them August 29th

https://www.newegg.com/p/N82E16813145165
https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07WL5MFXL/


----------



## HalongPort

AlphaC said:


> Other than the odd MSI Creation result it isn't that bad.
> Keep in mind 4455 MHz is basically equivalent to 99MHz BCLK instead of 100MHz.


Do you know why it seems to be a problem on the "cheaper boards" this generation?
Every time I am on default settings, I never see 100 MHz any time.
It is always 99.8 MHz.
Since I can only change the clock in 1 steps instead of 0.1 I am running my setup with 101 MHz but it takes a longer time to boot doing so. (I guess the increased clock of the RAM forces a new memory training every time.)


----------



## X570Master-Uzer

GBT-MatthewH said:


> Updated 1st page with latest BETA BIOS. No change log, just the newest files I saw on the server. As always if I messed up a link just @me and I will fix.


 @GBT-MatthewH
Do you have or can you put up on that page (or link to) a change log for the beta BIOSs ? That way I can decided if I should flash now or wait for those changes in a BIOS Full / RTM release.


----------



## GBT-MatthewH

IntelHouseFire said:


> @GBT-MatthewH Following up on our convo yesterday, are you sure that what happens during bios failure is that the backup bios is flashed over the primary - NOT that it simply switches to the other bios? I reflashed the bios to the latest version - and it works more or less - but now every time I cold boot, the DRAM debug light is on for like 40 seconds, almost like it's trying to boot from my other bios with bad settings and then giving up and going to the new one.


I don't have the board in front of me, so I can't test for you, and unfortunatley the board doesn't have the BIOS LED to tell which it is booting off of - however Q Flash+ (the button on the board) will re-flash main BIOS if that's the concern.


----------



## IntelHouseFire

GBT-MatthewH said:


> I don't have the board in front of me, so I can't test for you, and unfortunatley the board doesn't have the BIOS LED to tell which it is booting off of - however Q Flash+ (the button on the board) will re-flash main BIOS if that's the concern.


Do I need to take the CPU&ram out in order to do that?


----------



## pschorr1123

polygonhell said:


> And spoke too soon again, while I did manage to flash it at lunchtime yesterday, and I managed to get into Windows and run a few benchmarks and all seemed good, I went to turn it on again that evening and it's dead again, and I can'r get it to boot even after re-flashing the Bios.
> This issue is clearly intermittent, when it's working it appears to usually work, leaving it shutdown for any period seems to put it back in the bad state.
> Maybe it's flashing a bad BIOS from the backup when it cold starts.
> 
> Of course I had just cancelled the RMA after getting the approval....UGH!
> Time to start the process again.



That sucks. Usually on AM4 if the board fails to post it will revert the bios settings to default (2133 mem, etc) it will not flash the bios on its own.

I had an issue with the newer bios that has Agesa 1.0.0.3 ABB. All seemed well after flash but would not post after being shut down over night. I used Q flash to put F5j back on on haven't had issues since.

You probably already tried this but hit the clear cmos button and then q flash an older bios. Only other thing that causes intermittent issues would be a faulty PSU. 

Also on my brothers build I gave him a Toshiba RD 400 nvme drive that was taking a dump. The machine would not even post to clean install Windows even when it wasn't the primary boot drive. Took the drive out and all was normal again. Just a thought


----------



## GBT-MatthewH

X570Master-Uzer said:


> @GBT-MatthewH
> Do you have or can you put up on that page (or link to) a change log for the beta BIOSs ? That way I can decided if I should flash now or wait for those changes in a BIOS Full / RTM release.


Change logs don't really exist for BETA BIOS. They are more of the "latest build" from our R&D team. There are 2 key problems with a change log - 

#1. Since we haven't fully tested the BIOS its hard to say "This is fixed". Actually that's why I post stuff here. I generally say "X should be fixed" and see if you guys get the same results.


----------



## AlphaC

HalongPort said:


> Do you know why it seems to be a problem on the "cheaper boards" this generation?
> Every time I am on default settings, I never see 100 MHz any time.
> It is always 99.8 MHz.
> Since I can only change the clock in 1 steps instead of 0.1 I am running my setup with 101 MHz but it takes a longer time to boot doing so. (I guess the increased clock of the RAM forces a new memory training every time.)


 It could just be lack of an external BCLK chip. That's usually omitted on lower end boards. I'd expect the X570 Aorus Master to have it and for the other vendors probably X570 ROG Hero , Asrock Taichi, and MSI Ace. The STRIX line in ASUS doesn't even have VRM temperature sensors on the boards under the STRIX name ... 


Keep in mind Ryzen polls every 1 ms (1000 times a second).


----------



## pschorr1123

IntelHouseFire said:


> Do I need to take the CPU&ram out in order to do that?


no you do not. The manual is wrong I have used the Q flash back with every thing installed and it works as intended. 

It would be pretty useless if you had to rip you rig apart to flash especially if using the stock AM4 cooler which is notorious for ripping the CPU out of the locked socked since you would not be able to run a stress test to warm up the CPU prior to removal.


----------



## GBT-MatthewH

X570Master-Uzer said:


> @GBT-MatthewH
> Do you have or can you put up on that page (or link to) a change log for the beta BIOSs ? That way I can decided if I should flash now or wait for those changes in a BIOS Full / RTM release.


Change logs don't really exist for BETA BIOS. They are more of the "latest build" from our R&D team. There are 2 key problems with a change log - 

#1. Since we haven't fully tested the BIOS its hard to say "This is fixed". Actually that's why I post stuff here. I generally say "X should be fixed" and see if you guys get the same results.



 EX fan after resume. In F5N (for Master) we thought we fixed it, and we did for 90% of people. But there still seems to be an issue with Noctua fans, so its not really 'fixed'. If I post "Its fixed" and someone has a problem its often followed shortly by "This company sucks, they can't fix stuff, its still broken for me, what a joke" etc... So how would you categorize this or call it fixed at some point?


Kind of off topic but often when you try and give information/fix issues/respond in general people will use it as a platform to be negative/take out their frustration. Its the nature of the internet, but let's not be naive - It can, does, and will make companies/reps hesitant to say anything. I deal with it because whatever, but don't think were robots on the other side of the screen. The idea that you have to scream and shout to get your voice heard (ie squeeky wheel theory) is the wrong approach.


 If you think the various reps on any public facing forum do it _ strictly _ for a paycheck you are* wrong *. I can guarantee most higher ups don't troll reddit/forums looking for their employees being helpful. Trust me when I say that being active on forums creates more work, not less, and there is no bonus for # of posts ;-) We do it because we are enthusiasts too and genuinely want to help the community and our companies put out the best products. Anyways back on topic...

#2. Its hard to keep a log since the version numbers are all split. The fan fix may have been on F5N for master, but F5L for another board. Etc. It gets confusing even for people monitoring all the time.

All that being said if you want to create a google sheet maybe that should be the best way? I'm not opposed to the idea, I just see it as becoming unmanageable easily.


----------



## IntelHouseFire

pschorr1123 said:


> no you do not. The manual is wrong I have used the Q flash back with every thing installed and it works as intended.
> 
> It would be pretty useless if you had to rip you rig apart to flash especially if using the stock AM4 cooler which is notorious for ripping the CPU out of the locked socked since you would not be able to run a stress test to warm up the CPU prior to removal.


Which board did you try it on?


----------



## panni

IntelHouseFire said:


> When it switched to the backup bios for the first time (with the first bios version), did you notice high post time? Ever since my backup bios activated yesterday it's taking like 40 seconds for the DRAM debug light to turn off. It only happens on cold boots though. I'm worried maybe it's trying to boot my primary bios now and it's failing, and now if I happen to use bad settings with my backup bios as well then I'm screwed.
> 
> When you say your profiles were gone when it switched to a backup bios that was once your primary, you mean all settings are stock right?


IIRC I didn't notice any change in boot time. After the switch, it was reset, yes, but the profiles I created on the BIOS before were still there. I suspect it actually switches to the other BIOS, instead of reflashing the main one.


----------



## CaptnJones

Has it been fixed yet if you remove your ram from the mobo your bios gets reset?


----------



## polygonhell

HTML:







pschorr1123 said:


> That sucks. Usually on AM4 if the board fails to post it will revert the bios settings to default (2133 mem, etc) it will not flash the bios on its own.
> 
> I had an issue with the newer bios that has Agesa 1.0.0.3 ABB. All seemed well after flash but would not post after being shut down over night. I used Q flash to put F5j back on on haven't had issues since.
> 
> You probably already tried this but hit the clear cmos button and then q flash an older bios. Only other thing that causes intermittent issues would be a faulty PSU.
> 
> Also on my brothers build I gave him a Toshiba RD 400 nvme drive that was taking a dump. The machine would not even post to clean install Windows even when it wasn't the primary boot drive. Took the drive out and all was normal again. Just a thought


As a last ditched attempt, I pulled an old PSU out of another machine, and it's working again.
It was a new Corsair RM850 (wanted a white PSU). I've just never seen a PSU fail inside 2 days and never in such a way that it mostly works.
Obviously could just be "luck" again, but I swapped the PSU a couple of times and on the Corsair the RAM doesn't get power and on the VERY old Silverstone it does, so I'm inclined to think it is the PSU.
I can't use the Silverstone PSU long term, the fan bearing is going so I've ordered another one and I'll RMA the Corsair.
Thanks again.


----------



## S_Bodi

Hi all

Has anyone had a problem with the X570 Master (or other board) not reporting hardware reserved RAM correctly?

In Windows I have zero hardware reserved RAM, but only 32717 MB showing as physically installed (I have 32 GB so should be 32768 MB).

The amount of missing RAM changes if I boot into Linux, or into Memtest, but there is always some missing.

It doesn't matter if I use one stick or two, or which memory slot I use, in Windows I am always missing 51 MB of RAM. So if I put either DIMM in on its own, I will get 16333 MB physically installed. CMOS update, q flash plus etc don't help. I've tried to disable some devices in BIOS (eg audio etc) but same problem.

I think its the mobo not reporting what it is reserving, and telling the OS that what is available is actually what is installed. I have never seen this behaviour, and I just checked with a mate of mine and on another computer we have in the house (both of which are Intel based).

It's an odd problem that I think probably annoying rather than serious, but wondering if anyone has seen it? I posted on Reddit without much luck, and over on the Gigabyte forums but no replies.

PS I have made sure the "max memory" option is unticked in msconfig.

Mobo: Gigabyte X570 Master, F5I BIOS (problem exists with other BIOS revisions)
CPU: 3700X
RAM: Kingston HyperX Predator 32GB RAM (2x16GB) 3200Mhz HX432C16PB3K2/32

System runs rock solids stable with prolonged Prime95, AIDA64 or memtest.

Cheers


----------



## Júnior Nahecio

So, using ryzen 2700x on Aorus x570 Master I finally can use ram 3600+




Spoiler

















Spoiler



https://i.imgur.com/1rquhbq.jpg




but need to disable CSM..


----------



## X570Master-Uzer

GBT-MatthewH said:


> Change logs don't really exist for BETA BIOS. They are more of the "latest build" from our R&D team. There are 2 key problems with a change log -
> 
> #1. Since we haven't fully tested the BIOS its hard to say "This is fixed". Actually that's why I post stuff here. I generally say "X should be fixed" and see if you guys get the same results.
> 
> 
> 
> EX fan after resume. In F5N (for Master) we thought we fixed it, and we did for 90% of people. But there still seems to be an issue with Noctua fans, so its not really 'fixed'. If I post "Its fixed" and someone has a problem its often followed shortly by "This company sucks, they can't fix stuff, its still broken for me, what a joke" etc... So how would you categorize this or call it fixed at some point?
> 
> 
> Kind of off topic but often when you try and give information/fix issues/respond in general people will use it as a platform to be negative/take out their frustration. Its the nature of the internet, but let's not be naive - It can, does, and will make companies/reps hesitant to say anything. I deal with it because whatever, but don't think were robots on the other side of the screen. The idea that you have to scream and shout to get your voice heard (ie squeeky wheel theory) is the wrong approach.
> 
> 
> If you think the various reps on any public facing forum do it _ strictly _ for a paycheck you are* wrong *. I can guarantee most higher ups don't troll reddit/forums looking for their employees being helpful. Trust me when I say that being active on forums creates more work, not less, and there is no bonus for # of posts ;-) We do it because we are enthusiasts too and genuinely want to help the community and our companies put out the best products. Anyways back on topic...
> 
> #2. Its hard to keep a log since the version numbers are all split. The fan fix may have been on F5N for master, but F5L for another board. Etc. It gets confusing even for people monitoring all the time.
> 
> All that being said if you want to create a google sheet maybe that should be the best way? I'm not opposed to the idea, I just see it as becoming unmanageable easily.


 @GBT-MatthewH
Before I bought this board, I said to myself "I hope I don't regret being an early adopter". And I and probably everyone in this forum truly appreciate your and your coworkers efforts so that we don't have to regret being early adopters. We all know that your posted BIOSs are beta (a work in progress) and understand that it may take more the one fix. But I still think it would be nice it you said what they address, because I may not have that issue and I don't want to risk blindly making a problem on my board where one doesn't exist now. But if I do have that problem, then I can have at it with a flash. I also appreciate your stating that the long wait for post is not a BIOS bug, but an unfortunate characteristic of the platform. At least I now know barring anything seriously wrong with my board eventually it will POST. Thanks for relieving one worry from my mind.


----------



## RAINFIRE

TrainXIII said:


> Anyone have this issue? I can't get wake on lan to work and I've tried everything.


Enabling ERP didn't work for me; in fact, it caused me to have to remove the battery to clear the BIOS before my motherboard power and power light would come on again, not sure why. @GBT-MatthewH did privately offer me a patch to RGB Fusion to test out and it worked. Now all my lights power off at the soft shutdown and the motherboard power light on the Master stays on. I don't have to shut off the PSU anymore to kill all the lights. He said they were going to rollout that RGB Fusion upgrade/fix in a couple weeks. Should be coming soon.

They do have something going on with the Power still exiting the motherboard after shut off. I have a USB RGB keyboard and it's lights stay on still, unless the PSU is powered off. Separately, I also have a 10 port RGB hub (that now shuts off with the RGB Fusion patch). It can run powered by the PSU or from the motherboard for the aRGB lights. When I attached power to the RGB Hub and power off the computer, the electricity still flows through the aRGB port, through motherboard to the fans PWM controller and the fans stay running only powered by the aRGB hub. So *BONUS* lol, I don't have to power the aRGB hub other than from the motherboard! lol


----------



## RAINFIRE

pkincy said:


> It appears that the early adopters of the new AMD chips are paying a heavy price for moving to the new boards and new chips. 141 pages of problems here and the other major X570 board mfg has 67 pages of problems. Frankly it appears that the answer is to stick with Intel or wait a few months until AMD and the board mfgrs can work things out. It seems like the system has a lot of promise but little real performance or utility at this juncture. Am I missing hundreds of happy campers whose boards and chips are working perfectly?


Rule #1 of all the rules: "Overclock.net Professionalism Initiative: Overclock.net is dedicated to being a professional, drama-free, friendly, and helpful online community, which includes the forums, externals services and all other overclock.net features. The purpose of this project is to provide ways to maintain a professional atmosphere, to clarify sections of the Community Guidelines to further the idea of professionalism, and to provide a unified resource on the topic."

Since you do not appear to own a Gigabyte X570 motherboard it appears . . . Could you take your complaining elsewhere? These boards have tons of performance AND utility as you incorrectly state, regularly TROUNCING INTEL performance. Yes, please wait for us early adopters to work things out for you and dream of owning a X570 Ryzen. I am so very happy with my Gigabyte X570 Aorus Master and was already helped in this forum and have no issues asides from aRGB lighting post above which has already been fixed.


----------



## BlueFllame

Hey guys,

I have a X570 Master with a 3700X and I have these weird audio issues. Sometimes I hear a weird crackling audio noise when I use the scroll wheel of my mouse. This noise comes directly from the PC because I hear without putting on my headphones.

I also sometimes hear a constant buzz when playing Apex Legends, and so far I haven't seen this in other games. It's weird because I'm using the same GPU as before I built this new PC so I'm pretty sure it has something to do with the mobo. 

The even weirder thing is that these issues can just randomly go away without restarting the PC. It's also seemingly random which day these issues will appear.

Would anyone have any insights?

Thank you.


----------



## Júnior Nahecio

@GBT-MatthewHGood work, I love this motherboard, first time finally I can run memory 3600+ on 2700x 
I have one question if you allow me: RGB Fusion is coming for static change in bios?


some pics from my config again 





Spoiler

















Spoiler


----------



## RAINFIRE

BlueFllame said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I have a X570 Master with a 3700X and I have these weird audio issues. Sometimes I hear a weird crackling audio noise when I use the scroll wheel of my mouse. This noise comes directly from the PC because I hear without putting on my headphones.
> 
> I also sometimes hear a constant buzz when playing Apex Legends, and so far I haven't seen this in other games. It's weird because I'm using the same GPU as before I built this new PC so I'm pretty sure it has something to do with the mobo.
> 
> The even weirder thing is that these issues can just randomly go away without restarting the PC. It's also seemingly random which day these issues will appear.
> 
> Would anyone have any insights?
> 
> Thank you.


You mentioned three things that can affect the audio, motherboard Realtek audio drivers, GPU - if you have AMD then did you also install the AMD Audio driver with the GPU, I did and would? Third, I have USB Headphones which also have an audio driver. Imho, I would delete all the Audio drivers and reinstall. I don't know the rest of your config, but I'd download the latest of all your audio drivers. If that still doesn't fix it, then I'd try moving the headphones elsewhere to front or back port. That can cause the interference you speak of or it could be some other component that needs reseated. My best guesses at this late moment when I'm about to go to bed.


----------



## X570Master-Uzer

BlueFllame said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I have a X570 Master with a 3700X and I have these weird audio issues. Sometimes I hear a weird crackling audio noise when I use the scroll wheel of my mouse. This noise comes directly from the PC because I hear without putting on my headphones.
> 
> I also sometimes hear a constant buzz when playing Apex Legends, and so far I haven't seen this in other games. It's weird because I'm using the same GPU as before I built this new PC so I'm pretty sure it has something to do with the mobo.
> 
> The even weirder thing is that these issues can just randomly go away without restarting the PC. It's also seemingly random which day these issues will appear.
> 
> Would anyone have any insights?
> 
> Thank you.


 @BlueFllame
I have X570 Master also and I can confirm that I also have audio issues. Sometimes my audio sounds (I can only describe it as) like a radio that is tuned somewhat of station. how I installed the driver was, I ran the included DVD driver installer. And just like you said these issues come & go.


----------



## CaptnJones

RAINFIRE said:


> Rule #1 of all the rules: "Overclock.net Professionalism Initiative: Overclock.net is dedicated to being a professional, drama-free, friendly, and helpful online community, which includes the forums, externals services and all other overclock.net features. The purpose of this project is to provide ways to maintain a professional atmosphere, to clarify sections of the Community Guidelines to further the idea of professionalism, and to provide a unified resource on the topic."
> 
> Since you do not appear to own a Gigabyte X570 motherboard it appears . . . Could you take your complaining elsewhere? These boards have tons of performance AND utility as you incorrectly state, regularly TROUNCING INTEL performance. Yes, please wait for us early adopters to work things out for you and dream of owning a X570 Ryzen. I am so very happy with my Gigabyte X570 Aorus Master and was already helped in this forum and have no issues asides from aRGB lighting post above which has already been fixed.


 Well thats you but I and a couple of others have had a ton of early adopters problems. I might have even gotten a broken mobo (my audio is crackling every now and then), my ram despite being supported by the motherboard im getting kernel power error 41 reboots when i use XMP profile. The bios is reseting when you unplug your cables/turn the switch on the psu to 0. When you restart the pc it takes almost 15 sec to for the pc to boot (on the motherboard leds are switching from DRAM to CPU). You have to disable sleep mode in power plan because when the pc goes to sleep mode you wont wake it up anymore... That's just a few problems i've been having. I've spent over 1000€ for these parts and i was at least hoping for it to work as it was supposed to.


edit: oh and i forgot the Latency which is absurd
https://i.imgur.com/FZROUzq.png


----------



## OCP

Dibiase said:


> I've been building my own PC's for almost 20 years and one thing I have learned is if you make all you purchasing decisions based off of web forums you will never want to buy anything. The vast majority of users only come to the forums when they are having an issue. Everyone that is working fine don't have a reason to visit the forums so it is always disproportionately negative on the forums no matter what vendor you are considering buying.
> 
> I'm running the X570 Aorus Master, 3900x, 4 sticks of Gskill 3200 Cas 14 ram, and a PCI Gen 4 M2 SSD and I'm not having any issues at all. I came to this forum initially because I was having issues getting my machine to post with 4 sticks of RAM with XMP enabled. Found a quick fix to manually set the RAM voltage because XMP wasn't setting it properly. This problem was fixed the same week with a bios update and I've been good since launch week.





shadowxaero said:


> It it just growing pains with a new technology. You can bet Intel will have issues as well when 10nm desktop chips hit the market. But honestly most of my issues are small. No, things are not working 100% but to say little real performance is a stretch. I still have 12 cores and 24 threads that rip through all my daily workloads. My question to you would be, what is REAL performance and utility?
> 
> My 3900x performs exactly how it should. I have sorted out my boost issues so I can single core boost to 4.661Ghz and I sustain 4.25Ghz all core under heavy workloads. I am having some NVMe issues with speeds regarding raid but I am still getting close the 4GB read and 4.2GB write, I SHOULD be getting 5GB read but does 4GB read mean I lack real performance lol? I suppose I am having some PCIe addressing issues as well where for some reason my board is treating the GPU PCIe Slot 2 as the primary video card instead of the card I have in PCIe slot 1. But that doesn't hinder performance at all either.
> 
> A lot of people are experiencing boost issues and their CPU's are only getting 95% of the performance they COULD be getting, but that 95% is still well ahead of competing ships. So growing pains or not, it is still more advantageous to go AMD over Intel right now when considering OVERALL performance.


I have the 3900x and the Master as well. How did you guys hit the advertised boost clocks? I only hit 4.5 on 1 core


----------



## BS Zalman

oakfig said:


> @BS Zalman how does your virtual box seem to be running? Are you on Xtreme Mobo?


 @oakfig: Sorry for late reply. I have not find anything wrongs with it. Never even crash once. I run Centos 7 for the Guest host. I use it for learning Hadoop & Big data. Currently installing Cloudera Distribution Package


----------



## jgpasa2019

any time I flash BIOS (still having the problem with incorrect RAM speed despite setting XMP, BLCK , multiplier, correct ram voltage, etc.) i get the attached : https://imgur.com/a/e7OiiST

I have NO IDEA what this is.

I have tried default BIOS, f4i, k and L -- aorus ultra x570 on 3900x. Can't keep system ram stable -- sometimes it works for a couple of days even after reboots. Sometimes it resets to 2133 and I have to reflash BIOS as it keeps on trying to retrain the RAM and never ends ((infinity loop of max fan speed, ram red light, cpu light for a second, rinse and repeat).

Only way is to QFlash bios and start again. Sometimes after 4-5 tries it boots on the correct speed .. sometimes it looses the settings on reboot, but mostly on cool boot.

still dont understand what this EC FW is on the aorus ultra x570 lol


----------



## leongws

jgpasa2019 said:


> any time I flash BIOS (still having the problem with incorrect RAM speed despite setting XMP, BLCK , multiplier, correct ram voltage, etc.) i get the attached : https://imgur.com/a/e7OiiST
> 
> I have NO IDEA what this is.
> 
> I have tried default BIOS, f4i, k and L -- aorus ultra x570 on 3900x. Can't keep system ram stable -- sometimes it works for a couple of days even after reboots. Sometimes it resets to 2133 and I have to reflash BIOS as it keeps on trying to retrain the RAM and never ends ((infinity loop of max fan speed, ram red light, cpu light for a second, rinse and repeat).
> 
> Only way is to QFlash bios and start again. Sometimes after 4-5 tries it boots on the correct speed .. sometimes it looses the settings on reboot, but mostly on cool boot.
> 
> still dont understand what this EC FW is on the aorus ultra x570 lol


Same situation. I'm on x570 pro wifi though. Not sure why gigabyte listed the cold boot issue as solved when there are still users facing this issue. 
http://forum.gigabyte.us/thread/7341/boot-problems-after-unplugged-elite?page=4

I just want to enable XMP to run my rams(rated 3200MHZ)at its rated speed also got problem, not even oc it higher than rated speed
Now I'm still running it at default @ 2133MHz for rams that is rated @ 3200MHZ...as I don't want to face the infinity loop again during startup.


----------



## bl4d3runn3r

Hey guys.

I have the Aorus X570 Ultra with the F4L Bios and my 1080ti is only running at PCIE3.0 8X
It is connected with PCIE riser cable to the motherboard. Does anybody know a solution? I also have 3 SATA SSD connected to my system, are they chewing up my PCIE Lanes? They are not mounted in the M.2 slots, they are typical 2.5inch drives.


----------



## funks

GBT-MatthewH said:


> Still working on this. Root cause seems to be linked to the GPU being used. We have systems we can reproduce it on, and systems that work fine. Need more time to test / identify root cause.


Using the AORUS PRO WIFI with the F4M BETA BIOS - I noticed that while on the BIOS, my Graphics Card Primary X16 PCIE LINK was set at 1.0 instead of 3.0 (using the Connection Browser on the BIOS). Sounds like the PCI Express Link Management (Power Saving) is running while on the BIOS.

While on Windows - it changes from 3.0 -> 1.0 as well when I'm not gaming per GPUZ.

Video Card: RTX2080 Founders Edition.
CPU: 3900X
Motherboard: Gigabyte Aorus Pro WiFi (bios F4M)

So far, the board's been stable for me - replaced my Asus ROG Strix X470-F (was getting the WHEA errors - it only had 1.0.0.3AB AGESA). I'm using it with 64 Gigabytes of G-SKILL Trident Z RGB - [F4-3200C16D-32GTZRX] (16GB x 4). Enabled XMP but can't pass Memtest86 at 3200 MT/s, but no problems running at 3166 MT/s @ SPD timings so I'm still quite happy (given that I'm running 4 - Dual Rank DIMMS) given that these DIMMS are HYNIX AFRs. The ROG Strix X470-F was able to run my RAM at 3200 MT/s though (bios version 5204 with AGESA 1.0.0.3 AB).


----------



## Heuchler

bl4d3runn3r said:


> Hey guys.
> 
> I have the Aorus X570 Ultra with the F4L Bios and my 1080ti is only running at PCIE3.0 8X
> It is connected with PCIE riser cable to the motherboard. Does anybody know a solution? I also have 3 SATA SSD connected to my system, are they chewing up my PCIE Lanes? They are not mounted in the M.2 slots, they are typical 2.5inch drives.


Settings > Miscellaneous > PCIe slot config then pick PCIe Gen3 -- This can also help if you have a riser card or extension cable (not recommended).

SATA drives should run off the X570 chipset and shouldn't take any additional PCIe Lanes.


----------



## unknownlimit

I am trying to do a "native" UEFI boot but I am having issue with the CSM option, in every shutdown, the setting gets reset but other settings stay intact. When I restart Windows 10, the setting stays sometimes. If I do not have Auto Source Option On in my monitor (searches for active input between HDMI, DVI and Displayport) , CSM gets reset too. I'm using a certified Displayport cable. 


Specs:

CPU: Ryzen 3700x
Motherboard: Gigabyte x570 Aorus Pro
OS: Windows 10 1903
SSD (Main): Sandisk Extreme Pro
GPU: XFX 580 GTR 8GB
PSU: Corsair RM850 (old version)
Monitor: Acer ED242QR Abidpx 144hz (HDMI, DVI, Displayport)


----------



## ericchaipc

shadowxaero said:


> It it just growing pains with a new technology. You can bet Intel will have issues as well when 10nm desktop chips hit the market. But honestly most of my issues are small. No, things are not working 100% but to say little real performance is a stretch. I still have 12 cores and 24 threads that rip through all my daily workloads. My question to you would be, what is REAL performance and utility?
> 
> My 3900x performs exactly how it should. I have sorted out my boost issues so I can single core boost to 4.661Ghz and I sustain 4.25Ghz all core under heavy workloads. I am having some NVMe issues with speeds regarding raid but I am still getting close the 4GB read and 4.2GB write, I SHOULD be getting 5GB read but does 4GB read mean I lack real performance lol? I suppose I am having some PCIe addressing issues as well where for some reason my board is treating the GPU PCIe Slot 2 as the primary video card instead of the card I have in PCIe slot 1. But that doesn't hinder performance at all either.
> 
> A lot of people are experiencing boost issues and their CPU's are only getting 95% of the performance they COULD be getting, but that 95% is still well ahead of competing ships. So growing pains or not, it is still more advantageous to go AMD over Intel right now when considering OVERALL performance.


which board and which bios version . how about cooling ? custom water cooling ?


----------



## samesame

unknownlimit said:


> I am trying to do a "native" UEFI boot but I am having issue with the CSM option, in every shutdown, the setting gets reset but other settings stay intact. When I restart Windows 10, the setting stays sometimes. If I do not have Auto Source Option On in my monitor (searches for active input between HDMI, DVI and Displayport) , CSM gets reset too. I'm using a certified Displayport cable.
> 
> Same for me on my Elite. If you find a solution let me know.
> 
> edit: I'm guessing it's has something to do with the GPU.
> UEFI booting requires the video device to support the GOP video protocol used with UEFI booting.
> But both of our cards are relatively new so that shouldn't be a problem, right?
> 
> Specs:
> 
> CPU: Ryzen 3700x
> Motherboard: Gigabyte x570 Aorus Elite
> OS: Windows 10 1903
> SSD (Main): Samsung 970 Pro (NVME M2)
> GPU: Gigabyte 1070
> PSU: Seasonic Focus Plus 850
> Monitor: LG 34WK650 (DisplayPort)


----------



## unknownlimit

samesame said:


> edit: I'm guessing it's has something to do with the GPU.
> UEFI booting requires the video device to support the GOP video protocol used with UEFI booting.
> But both of our cards are relatively new so that shouldn't be a problem, right?



Yeah, depends on the video card, some of the video cards have vbios switches that usually have a legacy and uefi (with gop) or legacy+uefi. I use GPU-z to see if the vbios supports Uefi. In the menu it will show a check mark.

Edit/Added:
The boot/main hard drive also has to be formatted in GPT for Windows OS for uefi support.


----------



## Washijin

leongws said:


> Mine still persist even with the latest bios F4L on pro wifi. Similar to all the bios version, my pc with not boot after shutting down of PC with XMP enable. Manually key in ram timings and set to 3200MHz also cannot. No issue with the pc booting to windows after setting XMP in bios or restarting of PC from windows. Happens only when pc is turned on from power off state & need to clear cmos every single time in order to boot. Have disabled XMP and used default @ 2133MHz in order to boot successfully


Issue persist with F4k, really annoying.


----------



## Radix999

CaptnJones said:


> Well thats you but I and a couple of others have had a ton of early adopters problems. I might have even gotten a broken mobo (my audio is crackling every now and then), my ram despite being supported by the motherboard im getting kernel power error 41 reboots when i use XMP profile. The bios is reseting when you unplug your cables/turn the switch on the psu to 0. When you restart the pc it takes almost 15 sec to for the pc to boot (on the motherboard leds are switching from DRAM to CPU). You have to disable sleep mode in power plan because when the pc goes to sleep mode you wont wake it up anymore... That's just a few problems i've been having. I've spent over 1000€ for these parts and i was at least hoping for it to work as it was supposed to.
> 
> 
> edit: oh and i forgot the Latency which is absurd
> https://i.imgur.com/FZROUzq.png


 @CaptnJones
I know it doesn't help you much but I'm not seeing latency issues here - https://i.imgur.com/28bPm4U.png - or audio crackling - and since F5L bios I'm finding XMP is stable for me (in second and fourth slots)

Aorus Master F5L, Ryzen 3900X @ 4.3, Corsair LPX 3200CL16

Tried a clean windows install at all?

Otherwise, perhaps you need to RMA.


----------



## Washijin

bl4d3runn3r said:


> Hey guys.
> 
> I have the Aorus X570 Ultra with the F4L Bios and my 1080ti is only running at PCIE3.0 8X
> It is connected with PCIE riser cable to the motherboard. Does anybody know a solution? I also have 3 SATA SSD connected to my system, are they chewing up my PCIE Lanes? They are not mounted in the M.2 slots, they are typical 2.5inch drives.


I've same motherboard, same VGA and I'm with PCIE riser cable too (Cooler Master vertical gpu bracket) but never had problems with PCIE speeds. I can assume it can be related to riser cable quality/length.


----------



## samesame

unknownlimit said:


> Yeah, depends on the video card, some of the video cards have vbios switches that usually have a legacy and uefi (with gop) or legacy+uefi. I use GPU-z to see if the vbios supports Uefi. In the menu it will show a check mark.
> 
> Edit/Added:
> The boot/main hard drive also has to be formatted in GPT for Windows OS for uefi support.


Seems fine to me. 
Still, if I disable CSM in the bios it reverts back to enabled after a reboot (without booting into windows).
Any other ideas?


----------



## andytom69

*my new build 3900x*

hi guys ..
I'm assembling a mini itx with ryzen 3900x and gigabyte mb itx
this is the components of "my little big monster" whit 3900x

https://drive.google.com/file/d/1oWi1QJ105XHp_wlj7lkf2I7rw3fVeRPg/view?usp=sharing

https://drive.google.com/file/d/1f1inyfQajLIzhN8XtZNmKAnaJdTtg-fa/view?usp=sharing

https://drive.google.com/open?id=1W0TLA5zmmIdjmUj5chxKzGITBGtLZUKP

please ..do you have any advice? something can go wrong during installation ?
__________________


----------



## skylarr

Yeah there just seems to be some issue with csm on/off, my asus 2080ti strix oc just boots in low resolution and i get a slow bios with csm off, although one time when i switched from csm off to on during windows bootup it displayed at native resolution once during 'getting devices ready' but never saw it happen ever again.


----------



## pschorr1123

IntelHouseFire said:


> Which board did you try it on?


I have the Master


----------



## pschorr1123

polygonhell said:


> HTML:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As a last ditched attempt, I pulled an old PSU out of another machine, and it's working again.
> It was a new Corsair RM850 (wanted a white PSU). I've just never seen a PSU fail inside 2 days and never in such a way that it mostly works.
> Obviously could just be "luck" again, but I swapped the PSU a couple of times and on the Corsair the RAM doesn't get power and on the VERY old Silverstone it does, so I'm inclined to think it is the PSU.
> I can't use the Silverstone PSU long term, the fan bearing is going so I've ordered another one and I'll RMA the Corsair.
> Thanks again.


Rather odd that a new PSU is having issues usually its the old ones that start causing intermittent issues as it starts to die.

Maybe one of the cables has a short in it or something. You could test if you have a DMM

I really hope that it is the PSU and I do not read in the next day or two that your system is bricked again!


----------



## letired

Hey guys, after a massive amount of issues trying to get any sort of display (system seemed to POST but without a speaker I had no idea), I finally got it by plugging in a DVI cable instead of HDMI. Weird. 

After getting into the BIOS, I was having the same issues with the mouse going crazy, then zipping over to the side of the screen and becoming unresponsive. After installing Windows, this was fixed.

I am getting cold boot issues that seem similar but slightly different from any of you. I simply get a black screen when trying to cold boot. Pushing the power button, then booting again works just fine. System seems extremely stable after booting into windows. I'm not getting CMOS issues in the BIOS, my XMP memory timings aren't being erased (running ok at DDR4-3200 with kinda ****ty timings), etc.

I'm running the latest beta BIOS F4m. I will return the board, CPU, and RAM tonight and try again in 3-6 months if I can't get it figured out today. I paid the extra 100€ premium for an x570 board so I wouldn't have to deal with BIOS issues on Zen 2, and yet, here I am.

Build:
ballistix 16gb DDR4-3200 kit
bequiet pure power 11 600w
intel 660p 1tb
ryzen 5 3600
gigabyte x570 aorus elite
ASUS Strix Vega64(known working, taken from old system)


----------



## pschorr1123

Washijin said:


> Issue persist with F4k, really annoying.



I believe this is the same issue I encountered after flashing F5k for the Master. I figured it was a buggy AMD Agesa and Q- Flashed back to F5J and haven't looked back since. F5k uses the Agesa 1.0.0.3 ABB which has caused nothing but issues for every single vendor.

My advice for the many of you with the not booting after shut down issue is to flash the older F5j and wait for AMD to provide a better bug free AGESA to the mother board vendors b4 upgrading again.


----------



## commodore128

Hello to all brave AMD and Aorus explorers.

My system: X570 Aorus Master, Ryzen 7 3700X, 2 x 8GB Kingston HX432C16PB3K2/16.

I also had cold boot issue with RAM (3200MHz XMP RAM defaulted to 2400MHz). After entering BIOS and saving XMP profile I got 3200MHz until next restart of PC. I tried every BIOS version without any success (now F5l).

HX432C16PB3K2/16 is not in QVL list, but HX432C16PB3K4/32 is in QVL list.

I used old Win 10 installation (Intel platform). Also, I installed App Center, RGB fusion (turn off RGB) and SIV (System Information Viewer).

Week ago I gave up every hope that I will have normally operated XMP RAM in near future. So I reset Win 10 and I didn't install App Center and included apps.

Now I don't have any RAM issue (didn't try to overclock RAM yet).

I don't know if there is any sense in this, but it is easy to try.


----------



## letired

Newest cold boot issue - Keyboard stops functioning until I plug it into a different USB slot. I had it plugged into USB 2.0 on recommendation from Matthew on reddit. Tried in a USB 3.0 slot and it works.


----------



## leongws

commodore128 said:


> Hello to all brave AMD and Aorus explorers.
> 
> My system: X570 Aorus Master, Ryzen 7 3700X, 2 x 8GB Kingston HX432C16PB3K2/16.
> 
> I also had cold boot issue with RAM (3200MHz XMP RAM defaulted to 2400MHz). After entering BIOS and saving XMP profile I got 3200MHz until next restart of PC. I tried every BIOS version without any success (now F5l).
> 
> HX432C16PB3K2/16 is not in QVL list, but HX432C16PB3K4/32 is in QVL list.
> 
> I used old Win 10 installation (Intel platform). Also, I installed App Center, RGB fusion (turn off RGB) and SIV (System Information Viewer).
> 
> Week ago I gave up every hope that I will have normally operated XMP RAM in near future. So I reset Win 10 and I didn't install App Center and included apps.
> 
> Now I don't have any RAM issue (didn't try to overclock RAM yet).
> 
> I don't know if there is any sense in this, but it is easy to try.


So u mean now u can enable xmp and the settings stay even when u cold boot the pc?


----------



## commodore128

I enabled XMP a week ago and for now RAM is locked on 3200MHz (cold boot or restart).


----------



## CaptnJones

Radix999 said:


> @*CaptnJones*
> I know it doesn't help you much but I'm not seeing latency issues here - https://i.imgur.com/28bPm4U.png - or audio crackling - and since F5L bios I'm finding XMP is stable for me (in second and fourth slots)
> 
> Aorus Master F5L, Ryzen 3900X @ 4.3, Corsair LPX 3200CL16
> 
> Tried a clean windows install at all?
> 
> Otherwise, perhaps you need to RMA.


You need to have latency monitor open for at least an hour. 

I've tried literally everything. Clean install, all AMD drivers updated, even tried the latest beta bios for the mobo. Then i heard someone saying on reddit that if you install the chipset drivers on the motherboard and then install over the one from amd that there's some issues. Thought that might be it did another windows reinstall still the same issue. Then i replaced my PSU cause apparently that could also be an issue - nope. Maybe the ram is broken? Did a 4hour memtest no errors. Even installed an AMD gpu cause apparently Nvidia is the problem? Nope still high latency and audio crackling. Changed the sample rate in audio properties to CD quality - still the same. I'm getting crackling sound from my rear, front ports and even through HDMI. So maybe i really got a damaged board.


----------



## Marius A

hello GBT-MatthewH i own a x570 aorus master+ amd 3800x+ gskill f4 2 x16gb c17d 3600 mhz gtzr, i am using windows 10 pro 1903 latest updates, latest amd chipset drivers , everything on bios is default except xmp profile for memory is loaded and pbo is disabled, my boot drive is a samsung 970 evo plus nvme drive, when i enter sleep with bios f5o my pc doesnt reboot anymore like with official f5l version and f5n beta version, but on wake up from sleep my evga clc280 doesnt show anymore the coolant temp under flow control application meaning the usb header connected to the motherboard which monitors the pump is malfunctioning after wake from sleep and also when i hit shutdown on windows the pc wont shut down anymore i need to forcefully shutdown from the case power button, also with this version is more consistent idle spikes to 4526 mhz from my 3800x on hwmonitor app than with the f5l. Before flashing the bios i hit optimized defaults on bios f5l , rebooted the pc than flashed f5o version, all my saved profiles were gone. Side note manual overclocking for me is no go, on small fft on prime95 under 2 seconds pc is rebooting and temperature over 90 degrees , also on cinebench r20 i am hitting 81c with 26c room temperature and my cbr20 score is 4930 points , idle temps are as low as 35 degrees but delta is huge when cpu is loaded , ive remounted the cpu block several times , wasted an entire 11g tube of thermal kryonaut paste testing different positions , used spread method for paste . My cpu boots at 43.5ghz even with 1.26v all core but temperature on cpu goes 90+ in 2 seconds during prime95 small fft and then my pc reboots, sustained high frequency loads like prime95 small fft are impossible as it seems on this cpu, even if cpu can do 4.4 ghz with 1.337v with llc set to high in cinebench r20 countless tries.


----------



## dansi

Kind of frustrating oc failure will get stuck at the aorus splash screen with distorted resolution...

After countless power down, turning off mains, like 10 mins, did it get me to a oc failure screen asking whether to reset default or boot into bios.

Hey matt, can you guys check if possible to make the oc failure screen come out much faster?


----------



## vonHannawald

I'm planning on getting an Aorus Elite.
What I'm concerned about is the difference in performance in comparison to other motherboards.
Have a look at this boosting chart and the CB scores by hardware.info.
Depends this solely on the hardware (not fixable) or is it because of a non-optimal BIOS (fixable)?
Another question I have is, is Gigabyte planning on extending the current ramp-up-fan-time limit in the BIOS of 3s?


----------



## bl4d3runn3r

Washijin said:


> I've same motherboard, same VGA and I'm with PCIE riser cable too (Cooler Master vertical gpu bracket) but never had problems with PCIE speeds. I can assume it can be related to riser cable quality/length.


I have the Thermaltake Core P5 case. No issues with my former Motherboard which was an X79, it ran at PCIE 3.0 16x

Already set the slot to PCIE 3.0 but didn't change anything. Weird. I'll unplug 2 of my SATA drives tonight, let's see if something changes.


----------



## funks

How does one explicity set the PCIE speed in the BIOS? Is there a menu setting for it? (Aorus Pro Wifi X570)


----------



## IntelHouseFire

pschorr1123 said:


> I have the Master


It does say in the manual that the primary bios won't be flashed with the CPU in. It could be that only the backup bios gets flashed, not sure. I'll try it in a while and report back whether it still gets stuck on the DRAM light for 40 seconds.


----------



## bigcid10

Heuchler said:


> Settings > Miscellaneous > PCIe slot config then pick PCIe Gen3 -- This can also help if you have a riser card or extension cable (not recommended).
> 
> SATA drives should run off the X570 chipset and shouldn't take any additional PCIe Lanes.


If you install anything m.2 in the 3rd slot or any pciex slot ,your graphic card will drop to x8
happened to me ,so I don't use 3rd slot and 2nd pciex x8


----------



## bigcid10

The only bios that works fine in my ultra board is F4i
if I flash 4k.or 4L
even at default values it ,it will refuse to get past the windows logo,just spins and keyboard and mouse light up
then lights turn of ,the it just stays there spinning
If I flash back to F4i ,It's fine 
confused ,tried stock setting same setting as 4i ,not difference
I thing It might be usb related,but not sure
Thank you


----------



## henson0115

bigcid10 said:


> The only bios that works fine in my ultra board is F4i
> if I flash 4k.or 4L
> even at default values it ,it will refuse to get past the windows logo,just spins and keyboard and mouse light up
> then lights turn of ,the it just stays there spinning
> If I flash back to F4i ,It's fine
> confused ,tried stock setting same setting as 4i ,not difference
> I thing It might be usb related,but not sure
> Thank you


do you use an aquareo by any chance?


----------



## Spectre73

*Transfering settings between different BIOS versions*

So I asked this question in the Aorus Master thread but got no answer, sadly.

What is your preferred method for transfer of old bios settings to new bios after an update?

Do you write everything down and enter it manually? Because I see no real way to do it differently because settings can't be transferred from one version to another via USB or something else.


----------



## IntelHouseFire

IntelHouseFire said:


> @GBT-MatthewH Following up on our convo yesterday, are you sure that what happens during bios failure is that the backup bios is flashed over the primary - NOT that it simply switches to the other bios? I reflashed the bios to the latest version - and it works more or less - but now every time I cold boot, the DRAM debug light is on for like 40 seconds, almost like it's trying to boot from my other bios with bad settings and then giving up and going to the new one.
> 
> if that could be the case, would taking the cmos battery out clear the settings on both bioses?





IntelHouseFire said:


> It does say in the manual that the primary bios won't be flashed with the CPU in. It could be that only the backup bios gets flashed, not sure. I'll try it in a while and report back whether it still gets stuck on the DRAM light for 40 seconds.


For anyone in a similar spot as me, I removed the CMOS battery and now the settings for both my bioses seem to have reset. It's no longer sitting on the DRAM light for 40 seconds on cold boots.

@GBT-MatthewH It would be nice for future updates if the clear cmos switch reset the settings for both bioses.


----------



## BS Zalman

Spectre73 said:


> So I asked this question in the Aorus Master thread but got no answer, sadly.
> 
> What is your preferred method for transfer of old bios settings to new bios after an update?
> 
> Do you write everything down and enter it manually? Because I see no real way to do it differently because settings can't be transferred from one version to another via USB or something else.


I took a picture with my phone. It is a hassle, that's why i usually don't update the bios, unless i have to. Right now i'm still with F5I, i think i'll wait for 1.0.0.4 AGESA if even that exists.


----------



## Athyra

Spectre73 said:


> So I asked this question in the Aorus Master thread but got no answer, sadly.
> 
> What is your preferred method for transfer of old bios settings to new bios after an update?
> 
> Do you write everything down and enter it manually? Because I see no real way to do it differently because settings can't be transferred from one version to another via USB or something else.


With a USB memory stick plugged in I press F12, it saves a screenshot, on each important screen, and then I flash it to the new version, then I put the memory stick in my laptop and look through the pics screen by screen.


----------



## bigcid10

henson0115 said:


> do you use an aquareo by any chance?


no, Is that a 10Gb nic ?


----------



## shadowxaero

OCP said:


> I have the 3900x and the Master as well. How did you guys hit the advertised boost clocks? I only hit 4.5 on 1 core





ericchaipc said:


> which board and which bios version . how about cooling ? custom water cooling ?


I am running Aorus Xtreme, and I am water cooled with a custom loop.

In Bios I have my memory clock and timing manually set (not XMP). FCLK is manually set. Vcore is set to "Normal" and PBO is disabled. My BCLK is set to 103Mhz.
@GBT-MatthewH

Following up on our conversation of NMVe Raid using SSD's connected through the chipset slowing down PCIe 4.0 SSD performance (which is connected directly to the CPU), in Bios I have the following:

SATA Mode: AHCI
NVMe RAID: Enabled
SATA Chipset Ports: Disabled

Again the gigabyte SSD is only reading at 3800MB/s, well shy of the 5GB/s it is supposed to reach. If I benchmark without NVMe raid enabled I get the full speed. 

Do note that from my experience, when I enable NVMe Raid and install Windows, even though my main SSD is not apart of the raid array it still uses the NVMe Raid drivers. If I disable NVMe Raid in bios, Windows will no longer boot. So when testing I did have to re-install windows to benchmark the gigabyte ssd without raid.

On another note, I have two Radeon VII GPU's installed. On the F3i bios, for some reason the second GPU is treated at the "Primary" card regardless of what is set in the bios. 

The beta bios F3L fixes this issue but for some reason when I use this bios I have major issues with GPU performance. Normally my GPU runs around 2100Mhz (overclocked) but on F3L it for some reason the GPU clocks can barely sustain 1300Mhz and jumps around from 900 to 1300Mhz constantly. This happens regardless of if the card is OCed or stock. I have also tried re-installed the video drivers as well. Speaking of video drivers, when I run F3L and go to install drivers, I get that warning that the driver publisher could not be verified, which does not happen on F3i.

Now I know these problems do not sound like that should be connected to the bios at all, but I swear I must have spent like 3 hours last night flashing between F3i and F3L and was able to consistently repeat the issues above.


----------



## pschorr1123

IntelHouseFire said:


> It does say in the manual that the primary bios won't be flashed with the CPU in. It could be that only the backup bios gets flashed, not sure. I'll try it in a while and report back whether it still gets stuck on the DRAM light for 40 seconds.


The manual is incorrect. My main bios was flashed successfully via the Q-flash with everything still hooked up


----------



## X570Master-Uzer

S_Bodi said:


> Hi all
> 
> Has anyone had a problem with the X570 Master (or other board) not reporting hardware reserved RAM correctly?
> 
> In Windows I have zero hardware reserved RAM, but only 32717 MB showing as physically installed (I have 32 GB so should be 32768 MB).
> 
> The amount of missing RAM changes if I boot into Linux, or into Memtest, but there is always some missing.
> 
> It doesn't matter if I use one stick or two, or which memory slot I use, in Windows I am always missing 51 MB of RAM. So if I put either DIMM in on its own, I will get 16333 MB physically installed. CMOS update, q flash plus etc don't help. I've tried to disable some devices in BIOS (eg audio etc) but same problem.
> 
> I think its the mobo not reporting what it is reserving, and telling the OS that what is available is actually what is installed. I have never seen this behaviour, and I just checked with a mate of mine and on another computer we have in the house (both of which are Intel based).
> 
> It's an odd problem that I think probably annoying rather than serious, but wondering if anyone has seen it? I posted on Reddit without much luck, and over on the Gigabyte forums but no replies.
> 
> PS I have made sure the "max memory" option is unticked in msconfig.
> 
> Mobo: Gigabyte X570 Master, F5I BIOS (problem exists with other BIOS revisions)
> CPU: 3700X
> RAM: Kingston HyperX Predator 32GB RAM (2x16GB) 3200Mhz HX432C16PB3K2/32
> 
> System runs rock solids stable with prolonged Prime95, AIDA64 or memtest.
> 
> Cheers


I noticed that on my X570 Master that if you set Optimized Defaults (or similar, can't remember exact name) BIOS setting. That it will reserve 256 meg or so of ram. I think it is for loading BIOS into ram. I don't know how to turn off Optimized Defaults if you have set it. After the last time I flashed my BIOS it was off and I had only turned it on by accident before.


----------



## polygonhell

pschorr1123 said:


> The manual is incorrect. My main bios was flashed successfully via the Q-flash with everything still hooked up


I can confirm this.
The only difference between flashing with a CPU in the socket and not is that the board powers down when flashing is complete if there is no CPU on the board. I think I had to push the power button to power it down when there was a CPU in the socket.


----------



## ryajin

PopReference said:


> I had/have this issue the solution for me was to lower my memclk, plus the fabric clock. I originally had OC to 3800/1900 on F5G bios but after updating to F5I I noticed the crackle, F5N is the same, also test F5G again and the crackle starts after the system runs for a while but will stop after restart. The effected Memclks are 3800 and 3733 but 3666 and less seem fine for my system.
> 
> So did you OC you're Memory and what was/is it? Did you run test to check for stability or errors?
> Would be nice if this could get figured out.


 @PopReference @CaptnJones
For those who have audio crackling issues when overclocking memory (or maybe crackling in general?) For me it helped to raise VCORE SOC.


But be wary of the issue I stated here: https://www.overclock.net/forum/28097046-post1427.html


So always check if the voltage increase is actually applied. It might also help to use load line calibration for VCORE SOC without raising VCORE SOC voltage.


----------



## PopReference

ryajin said:


> @PopReference @CaptnJones
> For those who have audio crackling issues when overclocking memory (or maybe crackling in general?) For me it helped to raise VCORE SOC.
> 
> 
> But be wary of the issue I stated here: https://www.overclock.net/forum/28097046-post1427.html
> 
> 
> So always check if the voltage increase is actually applied. It might also help to use load line calibration for VCORE SOC without raising VCORE SOC voltage.


Thanks, I tried a quick test and it definitely had an effect. I tried raising the voltage one step then tested the audio, for 3733 and 3800, and the higher the clock the more voltage is needed. The Crackle does come back after a short while but the higher the voltage the longer it takes.
I started 1.050V and noticed changes at 1.081, LLC was set to High. Haven't checked for stability with high Soc voltage for longer use yet. Also didn't see the voltage setting issue you mention on the F5I bios.


----------



## YpsiNine

ryajin said:


> @PopReference @CaptnJones
> For those who have audio crackling issues when overclocking memory (or maybe crackling in general?) For me it helped to raise VCORE SOC.


I can also confirm that raising the SOC voltage just a little bit solved the audio crackling issue for me in games when running high infinity fabric (1866+).


----------



## Heuchler

bigcid10 said:


> If you install anything m.2 in the 3rd slot or any pciex slot ,your graphic card will drop to x8
> happened to me ,so I don't use 3rd slot and 2nd pciex x8


Interesting. I need to play around with that sometime.




GBT-MatthewH said:


> VRM Info: https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1CnA5xLV4F9_x99QBE0lxWcDxGctE9eBRUg_GwHjM9z0/
> 
> PCIe Diagrams: https://drive.google.com/open?id=193tSL7U6VwPwnWYm4NPdjQQ3xZwShiAD


----------



## GBT-MatthewH

shadowxaero said:


> Again the gigabyte SSD is only reading at 3800MB/s, well shy of the 5GB/s it is supposed to reach. If I benchmark without NVMe raid enabled I get the full speed.


Can confirm. If I install windows w/ RAID enable but don't setup the array in BIOS it drops to around 3800/4000. 

Edit: I got it back up to 5GB by going into BIOS and creating a "raidable" array (only with primary SSD) on my main windows drive, then installing windows. Without doing this the primary SSD will be a "legacy" drive.

Here are the steps I used....

BIOS -



 Settings -> IO Ports -> SATA Configuration ->
SATA = RAID
NVMe RAID = Enable
Chipset SATA = Disable


 Settings -> IO Ports -> RAIDXpert2 -> Array Management -> Create Array
Select Raid level = RAIDABLE
Select Physical disks -> (My main Gen 4 SSD) -> Enabled -> Apply Changes -> Create array


 F10 -> Yes
 F12 -> UEFI Windows Install
 Windows 10 Pro -> Custom Install -> Uncheck "hide drivers" -> Load driver -> RAID_NVME -> RCRAID -> AMD-RAID Controller [storport] -> Next -> Select SSD
 Finish windows install


----------



## CaptnJones

ryajin said:


> @PopReference @CaptnJones
> For those who have audio crackling issues when overclocking memory (or maybe crackling in general?) For me it helped to raise VCORE SOC.
> 
> 
> But be wary of the issue I stated here: https://www.overclock.net/forum/28097046-post1427.html
> 
> 
> So always check if the voltage increase is actually applied. It might also help to use load line calibration for VCORE SOC without raising VCORE SOC voltage.


 I'm getting audio crackling even when i have bios optimized settings loaded. The sound cracks, sometimes freezes and is completely out of synch the other time. Also when I for instance stop the video playback on youtube It's like the pc freezes for a second. I'm also issues with reboots happening because of kernel power error 41. I've tried 2 different psu's. Still happening 
I've aleady talked with the shop and im sending the parts back for rma.


----------



## ryajin

PopReference said:


> Also didn't see the voltage setting issue you mention on the F5I bios.



Interesting. What mainboard do you have? I am on F5I too. (Thinking about sending my mainboard back because I suspect a faulty mainboard)


----------



## Yuke

bigcid10 said:


> If you install anything m.2 in the 3rd slot or any pciex slot ,your graphic card will drop to x8
> happened to me ,so I don't use 3rd slot and 2nd pciex x8


Are you sure about this?

I asked Gigabyte support via E-Mail before buying the Aorus Master and they said first PCI-E slot should always run x16 as i doesnt share anything with the M.2 slots.

I run 3x M.2 but really dont know where i can check if my PCI-E runs in x16 or x8...where can i check this?


----------



## GBT-MatthewH

Yuke said:


> Are you sure about this?
> 
> I asked Gigabyte support via E-Mail before buying the Aorus Master and they said first PCI-E slot should always run x16 as i doesnt share anything with the M.2 slots.
> 
> I run 3x M.2 but really dont know where i can check if my PCI-E runs in x16 or x8...where can i check this?


He is incorrect. Tech support is correct as the top slot does not share with any M.2. You can check on the front page. We have PCIe diagrams showing you what shares with what... You can check with GPU-Z



GBT-MatthewH said:


> * Useful Docs *
> PCIe Diagrams: https://drive.google.com/open?id=193tSL7U6VwPwnWYm4NPdjQQ3xZwShiAD


----------



## S_Bodi

X570Master-Uzer said:


> I noticed that on my X570 Master that if you set Optimized Defaults (or similar, can't remember exact name) BIOS setting. That it will reserve 256 meg or so of ram. I think it is for loading BIOS into ram. I don't know how to turn off Optimized Defaults if you have set it. After the last time I flashed my BIOS it was off and I had only turned it on by accident before.


So if you go into your resource monitor, how much hardware reserved and installed ram does it show now (assuming you are running Win 10)?


----------



## BlueFllame

Hey RAINFIRE,

Thanks for the advice, but this a brand new build with a fresh Windows install. All of the drivers have been updated. I took the audio drivers directly from Gigabyte's website.

I'm not the only one who randomly gets these issues so I hope the company looks into them.


----------



## Matrixvibe

jgpasa2019 said:


> Try going to Device Manager, right click on the device, Properties, Driver, Update Driver. That should fix it.


That's one of the first things I tried. It said the best drivers are already installed. And I even tried uninstalling it. Didn't work.

Wasn't able to find any standalone USB drivers or else I would try installing one.

Thanks


----------



## clancy2k

.//////////


----------



## bigcid10

Yuke said:


> Are you sure about this?
> 
> I asked Gigabyte support via E-Mail before buying the Aorus Master and they said first PCI-E slot should always run x16 as i doesnt share anything with the M.2 slots.
> 
> I run 3x M.2 but really dont know where i can check if my PCI-E runs in x16 or x8...where can i check this?


I know the top Pciex_16 runs at x16
but the if you put anything in the 2nd Pciex_8 slot ,your videocard in the top slot drops to x8
as well as if you put any M.2 in the 3rd bottom m.2 it will run at x2 not x4


----------



## Moparman

Anyone with Sound issues I ran into this the other night playing with different updates on windows. It seems like it is a windows issue and not the board or board software. I had to make a new usb install drive and start over and install the drivers from the Mobo disk. everything is working on my Master. Sorry for the lack of posts and support from me as we just welcomed a new baby. @GBT-MatthewH Maybe you all can look into the sound card issues for a non re install fix for the master?


----------



## Eastrider

Hello, 3 quick questions about the X570 Aorus Pro;

1. Is it normal behaviour for the AMD Overclocking menu (and any settings from Ryzen Master) not to be reset on a CMOS clear? Where are they stored? What's the best way to "reset" them in case of unstability?
2. Is it possible to manually change which BIOS are you using with the board's two BIOS chips?
3. The fan headers are up to 24W (12V, 2A). If I have a 35W water pump, would it be possible to connect two headers in parallel to the pump for a combined 12V, 4A output?


----------



## unknownlimit

samesame said:


> Seems fine to me.
> Still, if I disable CSM in the bios it reverts back to enabled after a reboot (without booting into windows).
> Any other ideas?


Well I tested today with HDMI and it works now. I'm guessing it's the motherboard's Uefi(bios) Displayport implementation/handshake. The HDMI in my monitor only supports up to 120hz instead of 144hz using Displayport. @samesame, try with a HDMI cable and turn off both monitor and pc and turn everything back on and see if you can get csm disabled working.

I found a link from nvidia's forums with a user having similar issue and the user had a Gigabyte AM4 motherboard but I'm not sure if that user was able to fix it.

https://www.nvidia.com/en-us/geforce/forums/discover/274483/gtx-1080-cannot-boot-in-uefi-mode-w-displayport-output/

I'm not sure how widespread is this issue and if other users have noticed this issue.

@GBT-MatthewH
Hopefully you can help us with this issue?


----------



## ericchaipc

OCP said:


> I have the 3900x and the Master as well. How did you guys hit the advertised boost clocks? I only hit 4.5 on 1 core



Highest boost clock i can see is 4.55 . Running on x570 Master with 3900x . Bios is F5G. F5I seems to not having the same boost clock speed.


----------



## IntelHouseFire

Moparman said:


> Anyone with Sound issues I ran into this the other night playing with different updates on windows. It seems like it is a windows issue and not the board or board software. I had to make a new usb install drive and start over and install the drivers from the Mobo disk. everything is working on my Master. Sorry for the lack of posts and support from me as we just welcomed a new baby. @GBT-MatthewH Maybe you all can look into the sound card issues for a non re install fix for the master?


What kind of sound issues? If you have an unstable memory overclock that can lead to some crackling/interruptions.


----------



## Disassociative

Eastrider said:


> Hello, 3 quick questions about the X570 Aorus Pro;
> 
> 1. Is it normal behaviour for the AMD Overclocking menu (and any settings from Ryzen Master) not to be reset on a CMOS clear? Where are they stored? What's the best way to "reset" them in case of unstability?


I’ve wondered this too, it seems like they persist and only reflashing the BIOS seems to clear them.


----------



## Nighthog

Disassociative said:


> I’ve wondered this too, it seems like they persist and only reflashing the BIOS seems to clear them.




Load Optimized defaults.


----------



## samesame

unknownlimit said:


> Well I tested today with HDMI and it works now. I'm guessing it's the motherboard's Uefi(bios) Displayport implementation/handshake. The HDMI in my monitor only supports up to 120hz instead of 144hz using Displayport. @samesame, try with a HDMI cable and turn off both monitor and pc and turn everything back on and see if you can get csm disabled working.
> 
> I found a link from nvidia's forums with a user having similar issue and the user had a Gigabyte AM4 motherboard but I'm not sure if that user was able to fix it.
> 
> https://www.nvidia.com/en-us/geforce/forums/discover/274483/gtx-1080-cannot-boot-in-uefi-mode-w-displayport-output/
> 
> I'm not sure how widespread is this issue and if other users have noticed this issue.
> 
> @GBT-MatthewH
> Hopefully you can help us with this issue?


I also have a a TV connected to the HDMI. 
I'll try to unplug the monitor (DP) and only leave the TV connected and if that doesn't do it I'll try the monitor via HDMI to see if this has any effect on CSM.

On a side note, I hate that HDMI has priority over DP on boot. I always have to turn on the TV to mess with bios settings.
edit: I did some searching and apparently disabling CMS on other boards solves this annoyance. Another reason to get this sorted!


----------



## andytom69

*my Build 3900x aorus x570 I*

hi guys ..
I'm about to finish my work on the ryzen platform, everything turned on immediately and I updated to the last bios, it's a very microscopic job ..I have to finish fixing the wiring, the good thing is that the components I chose speak with rgb fusion aorus, but not the power thermaltake
I installed the system in 5 minutes, everything seemed ok until I added the amd drivers nvexpress of the controller disk m2 mp600 and updated to the latest drivers the platform, I then received the blue screen ... in the evening I try to fix however the impressions seem to me good

this is my work
https://drive.google.com/open?id=1uQ2L4dqCkv6x6uP1NangEL_L7iQsdLGp


----------



## henson0115

bigcid10 said:


> no, Is that a 10Gb nic ?


no, i was just curious as it uses an internal usb header, but only uses half of the socket, so was just curious if you maybe you plugged it in upside down. but since not then it wont be that.


----------



## Disassociative

Nighthog said:


> Load Optimized defaults.


So I guess the procedure to get a complete clean slate then is clear CMOS for the BIOS stuff then load optimised defaults to get the AMD stuff back to stock?


----------



## letired

unknownlimit said:


> Well I tested today with HDMI and it works now. I'm guessing it's the motherboard's Uefi(bios) Displayport implementation/handshake. The HDMI in my monitor only supports up to 120hz instead of 144hz using Displayport. @*samesame* , try with a HDMI cable and turn off both monitor and pc and turn everything back on and see if you can get csm disabled working.
> 
> I found a link from nvidia's forums with a user having similar issue and the user had a Gigabyte AM4 motherboard but I'm not sure if that user was able to fix it.
> 
> https://www.nvidia.com/en-us/geforc...annot-boot-in-uefi-mode-w-displayport-output/
> 
> I'm not sure how widespread is this issue and if other users have noticed this issue.
> 
> @*GBT-MatthewH*
> Hopefully you can help us with this issue?



I am having VERY similar issues. At first I couldn't get the board to boot with HDMI, so I tried DVI. That worked. Then I left the DVI cable plugged into the video card and plugged in the HDMI cable as well and after a few powercycles it booted into HDMI. I did the same thing with DisplayPort and HDMI - left the HDMI cable plugged in with the DisplayPort and eventually it booted with DisplayPort.

I'm still having issues booting after turning off the power supply, or after a long shutdown period. I push the power button, no display, the board doesn't seem to POST. I push the power button again to turn it off. Then push the button again and it boots. My CMOS settings stay, everything seems fine.


UPDATE: Just tested with both CSM turned on and CSM turned off. No difference for me, I am able to boot either way. Will test cold boot now. Here is my GPU info:

UPDATE2 COLD BOOT: I have no issues with stuff not getting saved in BIOS, and once I've booted once on DisplayPort, I don't have to go through the whole plugging in various video formats thing. BIOS displays using DisplayPort once it's been booted into it once. I'm sure if i have to reset CMOS, I'd have to do the whole chain of DVI->HDMI->DisplayPort again. CSM settings don't seem to matter for me, but I still have to double-boot the computer to get it to boot after Cold Boot. I push power once, fans spins up, lights turn on, then nothing. Push power again, it immediately powers down. Push power a third time, boots into windows (or BIOS, with all settings saved) on DisplayPort with no issues.


----------



## hiddensong

*Confused unnecessarily*



GBT-MatthewH said:


> * Latest BETA BIOS with AGESA 1003ABB (8/20) *
> 
> X570 AORUS Xtreme -  F3L
> X570 AORUS Master -  F5O
> X570 AORUS Ultra-  F4L
> X570 AORUS Pro Wifi -  F4M
> X570 AORUS Pro -  F4L
> X570 I AORUS Pro (ITX)-  F4M
> X570 AORUS Elite -  F4M
> X570 AORUS Elite Wifi -  F2K
> X570 Gaming X -  F4M
> 
> * Useful Docs *
> 
> VRM Info: https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1CnA5xLV4F9_x99QBE0lxWcDxGctE9eBRUg_GwHjM9z0/
> 
> PCIe Diagrams: https://drive.google.com/open?id=193tSL7U6VwPwnWYm4NPdjQQ3xZwShiAD
> 
> *FAQ*
> 
> Q: What is "High frequency support" under XMP?
> A: This is a quick way to adjust Infinity Fabric speed manually.
> 
> Level 1 = 1600 IF
> Level 2 = 1700 IF
> Level 3 = 1800 IF
> To go above 1800 IF set the speed manually, do not use these presets.
> 
> Q: XMP doesn't work!
> A: Make sure you are:
> 
> Using slot A2/B2 - From CPU skip a slot, RAM, skip a slot, RAM. *I cannot emphasize this enough. If you are helping someone T/S a problem this should be your first question. *
> You are using the latest BIOS.
> For debugging RAM please keep everything else default.
> If the above don't help post your RAM kit and any steps you have tried to fix the problem.
> 
> Q: My RAM voltage goes to 1.2V when setting a CPU multiplier.
> A: Your OC is unstable. Try raising Vcore.
> 
> *Reported Issues Status*
> 
> 
> 
> Issue | | Status
> Disabling CSM causes BIOS to become slow||Reproducible / Working on a fix
> 
> * I dont see my BIOS on the webpage!!!*
> 
> We have tons of servers worldwide. If you don't see a file, or get access denied, it means the file hasn't propagated there yet. You need to go to the global page...
> 
> 
> 
> Here is an example of the US page: || gigabyte.com/us/Motherboard/X570-AORUS-MASTER-rev-10/
> Here is an example of the global page: ||gigabyte.com/Motherboard/X570-AORUS-MASTER-rev-10/
> Notice the only difference is the "/US". Simply remove that. For EU remove "/EU", etc... If you get the access denied message try the ASIA server. *Its the same file, just a different mirror!*
> 
> *How to use Q-Flash Plus without a CPU:*


This is a bit confusing. When the zip is decompressed you get autoexec.bat, Efiflash.exe and X570AOMA.F5l.

The pdf states, "Uncompress the downloaded BIOS file, save it to your USB flash drive, and rename it to GIGABYTE.bin."....I renamed the X570AOMA.F5l to GIGABYTE.bin.

I'm assuming the BIOS file is the is the .F5l. but as I don't flash BIOS' regularly it could be the executable for all I know. This should be worded in a more exacting manner. I reeeeaally dont want to mess up my BIOS.


----------



## vonHannawald

vonHannawald said:


> I'm planning on getting an Aorus Elite.
> What I'm concerned about is the difference in performance in comparison to other motherboards.
> Have a look at this boosting chart and the CB scores by hardware.info.
> Depends this solely on the hardware (not fixable) or is it because of a non-optimal BIOS (fixable)?
> Another question I have is, is Gigabyte planning on extending the current ramp-up-fan-time limit in the BIOS of 3s?


anyone?


----------



## pschorr1123

hiddensong said:


> This is a bit confusing. When the zip is decompressed you get autoexec.bat, Efiflash.exe and X570AOMA.F5l.
> 
> The pdf states, "Uncompress the downloaded BIOS file, save it to your USB flash drive, and rename it to GIGABYTE.bin."....I renamed the X570AOMA.F5l to GIGABYTE.bin.
> 
> I'm assuming the BIOS file is the is the .F5l. but as I don't flash BIOS' regularly it could be the executable for all I know. This should be worded in a more exacting manner. I reeeeaally dont want to mess up my BIOS.


X570AOMA.F5l This is the file that you put on USB drive to flash from inside the bios. The Efiflash.exe and autoexec.bat file are for flashing from within windows or dos. Very bad idea.

You only need to rename the file to gigabyte.bin if you need to use the USB Q-flash back which is a recovery option if your machine will not boot into the bios.

I hope I cleared this up but feel I just added to the confusion especially if you have never flashed a bios b4.

Easiest way is to go into bios and go to Q-flash (gigabytes naming is redundant, Q-flash is the flashing utility and Q-FLASHBACK is the recovery option where the USB drive must be in the white USB port on back but ignore for now) which is F6 I think. On that page it will have on option to flash from USB and you will be able to browse the USB drive and flash the file you want (ie X570AOMA.F5l)


----------



## ericchaipc

Highest ram oc i can manage to run hyperpi 32m . but reset on the next boot , LOL.


----------



## letired

*Video Connection Cold Boot Issues* (Gigabyte x570 Aorus Elite, F4m BIOS, Ryzen 5 3600, 144hz Acer Monitor, You can see my full system stats in my signature)

I hope this extensive bug report helps someone. I used to work in QA, so I'm hoping the reproduction steps will help @GBT-MatthewH

*Backstory*: 
I've been having extensive issues with this board, sometimes it just refuses to boot, and much of it seems to have to do with the video connection. In order to get it to POST the first time after building, I had to plug in a DVI cable. I was completely stumped as to why it wasn't booting, but someone on reddit helped me out with that tip and then pointed me here. 
After trying the DVI cable and finally getting it to boot, I tried with an HDMI cable. I got it to boot after plugging them both in and powercycling. I then did the same with DisplayPort. 
After getting into the BIOS, I flashed with the latest version to try to alleviate issues. Nothing seems to be helping.
Lately the board refuses to boot the first time it is powered on after a cold boot, but my BIOS settings save just fine with no issues. When I say "refused to boot", I mean the following: fans spin up, LEDs light up, but nothing is displayed. 

*Ruling Out Issues*:
In order to get it to boot the first time, I had to move RAM around. I tried booting with both sticks in the A2 and B2 slots as recommended by the manual. It did not boot. I then tried one stick in the A1 slot and a DVI cable, it booted. Then I swapped RAM sticks to check if one was bad, no issues. Then put the sticks in A1 and B1 slots, where they remain and appear to be fine. I ran MemTest86 with XMP! enabled for 4 hours with zero errors. 
My video card is also fine, I ran it for 4 months in another build with zero issues. I also cross-checked it back in the old build to make sure I hadn't broken it during installation and that the cables I am using were fine. Same GPU, same cables, same monitor, all confirmed to work with my old system.

*Latest Issues*: 
After an extended period of being powered down (PSU remained switched on), the board refused to boot with just DisplayPort plugged in. I left CSM enabled from previous testing. CSM appears to have no effect on my boot issues. I powercycled a few times, nothing happened.

I then plugged in an HDMI cable in addition to the already connected DisplayPort cable. I did not touch BIOS settings. Once inside Windows, everything ran fine on DisplayPort. 

Then I powered down and attempted to boot again right away with both cords plugged in, and it refused to boot. I powercycled a few times, and it refused to boot every time.

I then unplugged DisplayPort, and tried again with just HDMI connected. It refused to boot. I powercycled once, and it booted into windows.

I then shut down, switched off PSU, waited 2 minutes, switched PSU back on, and tried to boot again with just HDMI connected. It refused to boot. I powercycled once, and it booted into windows.

I then shut down, and immediately attempted to boot back up again. It booted into Windows.

I then shut down, waited 15 seconds (didn't touch the PSU), and tried to boot again with just HDMI connected. It refused to boot. I powercycled once, and it booted into windows.

I am considering RMAing the board, but I'm unsure if this will solve the issues. (I am also considering returning the whole system and waiting 3 months until the parties involved are actually prepared to launch a product without extensive issues.)


----------



## jamestowers

Eastrider said:


> Hello, 3 quick questions about the X570 Aorus Pro;
> 
> 1. Is it normal behaviour for the AMD Overclocking menu (and any settings from Ryzen Master) not to be reset on a CMOS clear? Where are they stored? What's the best way to "reset" them in case of unstability?


I have this same question... and if this best procedure is particular of Gigabyte's x570 mobos only...

@GBT-MatthewH could you answer this, please?


----------



## clancy2k

Hey. So I just updated my AORUS x570 ELITE bios to the latest version F4j from F3. I re-applied the XMP profile and put precision boost overdrive back on enable like before as the update reset everything to default. I've just tested cinebench R15 and before the bios update my score was 1583 now after the update it has dropped to 1409 with a Ryzen 3600. Anyone know why it may have dropped nearly 200 point because of the bios update?

Edit: I seem to of lost 165Mhz with the precision boost after the update. Before it was boosting to 4165MHz now it's boosting to around 4000Mhz. Anyone know why and how to fix it?


----------



## PatrickE

vonHannawald said:


> anyone?
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by vonHannawald View Post
> I'm planning on getting an Aorus Elite.
> What I'm concerned about is the difference in performance in comparison to other motherboards.
> Have a look at this boosting chart and the CB scores by hardware.info.
> Depends this solely on the hardware (not fixable) or is it because of a non-optimal BIOS (fixable)?
> Another question I have is, is Gigabyte planning on extending the current ramp-up-fan-time limit in the BIOS of 3s?


I have the Elite board with a Ryzen 3600 and it boosts up to 4199, so one MHz off. Can't ask for more. You have to factor in that individual boards of the same model will be slightly different too. That being said, I don't have a problem if a board that is 100% more expensive than mine is being 1-2% faster


----------



## Sphex_

clancy2k said:


> Hey. So I just updated my AORUS x570 ELITE bios to the latest version F4j from F3. I re-applied the XMP profile and put precision boost overdrive back on enable like before as the update reset everything to default. I've just tested cinebench R15 and before the bios update my score was 1583 now after the update it has dropped to 1409 with a Ryzen 3600. Anyone know why it may have dropped nearly 200 point because of the bios update?
> 
> Edit: I seem to of lost 165Mhz with the precision boost after the update. Before it was boosting to 4165MHz now it's boost to around 4000Mhz. Anyone know why and how to fix it?


Unfortunately PB basically got nerfed in the later BIOS revisions due to an update in AGESA code. F3 is AGESA 1003, whereas any release afterwards is 1003A+. For whatever reason PB clocks tanked and PBO is just straight up broken. The only _fix_ is to either flash back to F3 or wait for an update from AMD and Gigabyte. :/


----------



## ryajin

@*GBT-MatthewH*


Is it already known that latest beta bios (F4l) makes harddrives shown as removable devices in windows? (This WUP-028 shouldn't be there too)
I am using Aorus Pro mainboard.
This doesn't happen with F4i Bios.


----------



## clancy2k

Sphex_ said:


> Unfortunately PB basically got nerfed in the later BIOS revisions due to an update in AGESA code. F3 is AGESA 1003, whereas any release afterwards is 1003A+. For whatever reason PB clocks tanked and PBO is just straight up broken. The only _fix_ is to either flash back to F3 or wait for an update from AMD and Gigabyte. :/


Wow why would they do that?. I guess I can try to overclock the old school manual way, they didn't nerf that right?. Or would it be worth reverting back to F3 bios in your opinion? Is there any major disadvantages of using the older version? Thanks.


----------



## Nighthog

ryajin said:


> @*GBT-MatthewH*
> 
> 
> Is it already known that latest beta bios (F4l) makes harddrives shown as removable devices in windows? (This WUP-028 shouldn't be there too)
> I am using Aorus Pro mainboard.
> This doesn't happen with F4i Bios.


This was added in newest BIOS I've seen.

SATA HOT SWAP.

You can enable/disable the function in BIOS if you don't want them to be as such.


----------



## Spank7

@GBT-MatthewH


Plz add a cpu temp at the debug led on motherboard , its an awesome feature that lots of motherboard have them


----------



## MikeS3000

Well I just thought I bricked my mobo. Aorus Pro wifi x570 here. I am on the latest beta bios f4m and it's been working fine. I was messing around with some per CCX overclocking using Ryzen Master and EasyTune with moderate voltage of 1.33v. I was running Cinebench R15 to test stability and my screen went fuzzy. This has happened before and I just power down the system and power up and we're fine. This time when I went to power up the red lights on my mobo cycled and would just get stuck on the RAM light. I could not get a video signal nor get into the bios. It didn't automatically seem to revert to any backup bios either. Panicking I did some research on the Q-Flash Plus and it just saved my butt. I was able to load the original F3 bios off a USB stick and get video signal. Finally I flashed back to the latest Bios and am just running Stock w/ PBO and XMP RAM. I may be done messing with overclocking on this system. Temps get to 90 deg with an H100i v2 AIO at 1.33v and it's barely stable at 4.3 ghz all core. I can only bump the 1st 2 CCXs to 4325 and 4375 at that voltage to get something kind of stable. Pretty frustrating.


----------



## Athyra

MikeS3000 said:


> Well I just thought I bricked my mobo. Aorus Pro wifi x570 here. I am on the latest beta bios f4m and it's been working fine. I was messing around with some per CCX overclocking using Ryzen Master and EasyTune with moderate voltage of 1.33v. I was running Cinebench R15 to test stability and my screen went fuzzy. This has happened before and I just power down the system and power up and we're fine. This time when I went to power up the red lights on my mobo cycled and would just get stuck on the RAM light. I could not get a video signal nor get into the bios. It didn't automatically seem to revert to any backup bios either. Panicking I did some research on the Q-Flash Plus and it just saved my butt. I was able to load the original F3 bios off a USB stick and get video signal. Finally I flashed back to the latest Bios and am just running Stock w/ PBO and XMP RAM. I may be done messing with overclocking on this system. Temps get to 90 deg with an H100i v2 AIO at 1.33v and it's barely stable at 4.3 ghz all core. I can only bump the 1st 2 CCXs to 4325 and 4375 at that voltage to get something kind of stable. Pretty frustrating.


do you live in a very hot country?
with closed loop cooling i run 1.33v also at 4450 4425 4325 4300 on my 3900x, and the temps never ever go above 72 with my room temp around 25
for a short time I ran 1.38v and had 4525 4500 4375 4325, with about 85c max, but decided to drop the voltage just to stay on the safe side


----------



## Dphotog

thissssss even on my Gigabyte Xtreme im getting this hmmm let me just eject my harddrives LOL! not :/




ryajin said:


> @*GBT-MatthewH*
> 
> 
> Is it already known that latest beta bios (F4l) makes harddrives shown as removable devices in windows? (This WUP-028 shouldn't be there too)
> I am using Aorus Pro mainboard.
> This doesn't happen with F4i Bios.


----------



## nangu

Hi, Aorus Master and R9 3900X owner here. So far so good, I had no problems, my build went very well from the start. Only a couple of minor glitches here and there, but my system is solid. I stayed on UEFI F5G because it works fine for me, so waiting a new AGESA version to see if PBO stuff will work or it'll stay broken as it is now.

@GBT-MatthewH

Do you know if there are plans to add CCX OC as an option into future UEFI versions, as Asus has added into the latest beta for the CH8?

Thanks.


----------



## Moparman

IntelHouseFire said:


> What kind of sound issues? If you have an unstable memory overclock that can lead to some crackling/interruptions.


Windows update caused sound to be disabled and not even showing up as the computer having a soudcard. I played with it a little last night to try to find the issue but so far I can't figure out what causes it.


----------



## icf

GBT-MatthewH said:


> Yuke said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you sure about this?
> 
> I asked Gigabyte support via E-Mail before buying the Aorus Master and they said first PCI-E slot should always run x16 as i doesnt share anything with the M.2 slots.
> 
> I run 3x M.2 but really dont know where i can check if my PCI-E runs in x16 or x8...where can i check this?
> 
> 
> 
> He is incorrect. Tech support is correct as the top slot does not share with any M.2. You can check on the front page. We have PCIe diagrams showing you what shares with what... You can check with GPU-Z
> 
> 
> 
> GBT-MatthewH said:
> 
> 
> 
> * Useful Docs *
> PCIe Diagrams: https://drive.google.com/open?id=193tSL7U6VwPwnWYm4NPdjQQ3xZwShiAD
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

I have looked over the diagrams. If you have something in sata 4/5, the 3rd M.2 will switch to x2. This happens for aorus extreme, master and ultra. 

This is cheap engineering. They added only 2 extra sata ports. If they would have added 4 extra ports the M.2 would have stayed in 4x.


There is a pcie switch between 3rd M.2 and the extra sata ports, so it is sharing bandwidth.


----------



## pr0g4m1ng

I have an Aorus x570 Pro and use the F4l beta bios. I just checked and my PCH fan seems to be at ~1950rpm even in idle. I chose silent profile and temperatures are rather low. Is there any solution for this problem?


----------



## Dphotog

Newest F3L bios 
Oddly enough I'm playing around again with 3800mhz I was never able to post with cl16-16-16-16 before till now with the new bios however no matter what I do it forces me into 1t no matter what I do in the bios. Even in the AMD over clock section including the memory subtimings once I set it to 3800 and boot into windows it shows 1T not that I'm complaining I'm just chasing the 3800 dream stable. 3733mhz 2t is where I have been living mostly

Oddly enough I do have that issue of seeing my harddrives being able to be ejectable lol.


----------



## icf

@GBT-MatthewH Hi Matthew, the Ryzen 3000 cpu has 4 usb 3.1 at 10gbps and x570 also has 8 usb 3.1 at 10gbps. Why some of those available ports have been down converted to usb 3.0 at 5gbps even for aorus extreme and master? What is the logic behind?


----------



## HiCZoK

Elite on f4j with 3700x here,
Worth updating from f4j to f4m? I undersand it fixes whea logger issues right? I have 2 corsair mp510 nvme drives. System and games. Does only the system drive have whea logger issues or do files on my games drive also slowly get corrupted ?

btw: on f4j:
-CSM disabled = slow bios (I know fix is in the works)
-Boot takes 19 seconds until I see windows loading screen. Total boot takes 32 seconds and that's with csm disabled. It's a bit longer with csm enabled


----------



## PopReference

Dphotog said:


> Oddly enough I do have that issue of seeing my harddrives being able to be ejectable lol.


It's not a bug it's a feature. Look in the bios: Setting>IO Ports>SATA Config>Chipset SATA Hot Plug
You can disable it, but then you can't hotswap your sata drives. ha


----------



## Leito360

How good is memory OC (Ballistix Sport LT) with the Aorus Elite?


----------



## l0rdraiden

I have windows 10, BIOS F5O (aurus master), chipset driver ryzen balance and ryzen master, all last versions. I have a 3900X in a custom really overkill water loop

Right now I am just playing a youtube video in the background with ryzen master opened and CPU voltage is constantly moving betwwen 1.46 and 1.43 in RYZEN MASTER

Is this normal? it's safe? Acording to ryzen master it looks like the CPU is runing "constantly" around those core voltages.
Many people says that ryzen updates voltage millions of times bla bla bla but Ryzen Master always reports values that high. I get the same voltage values in the main screen of any game.



Other questions
Is there any plan to add OC per CCX in the BIOS? asus have it already


----------



## HiCZoK

Updated elite to f4m:
-Boot still takes 19 seconds until windows loading and 32s total (csm disabled or not)
-No problems - everything updated smoothly and runs properly. Just slow csm bios but it's not a huge issue
-Will monitor for whea errors since I am running nvme in both slots
-VOltages and temps are all great on 3700x but I am running dark rock pro 4 so it's 33c idling


----------



## Tantawi

Leito360 said:


> How good is memory OC (Ballistix Sport LT) with the Aorus Elite?


I have my 3200 16-18-18-36 kit running at 3600 16-18-18-36 1.38v


----------



## Leito360

Tantawi said:


> I have my 3200 16-18-18-36 kit running at 3600 16-18-18-36 1.38v


2x16gb or 2x8?

Enviado desde mi Mi A1 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Tantawi

Leito360 said:


> 2x16gb or 2x8?
> 
> Enviado desde mi Mi A1 mediante Tapatalk


2x16GB.


----------



## panni

Tantawi said:


> I have my 3200 16-18-18-36 kit running at 3600 16-18-18-36 1.38v


Same here, but with 1.4V, 2x16 kit. Waiting on the new Ryzen Memory Calculator to tighten the timings.

It just worked out of the box and sets the timings quite reasonably. I can't get it stable below 1.4V (RMC Memory Test; OCCT), though. Infinity Fabric is synced.


----------



## Nighthog

I do wish people would experiment a little more than just completely have everything handed to them on a platter fully served. 

Anyway I'm currently fixing up so I can run 4266Mhz in 4x8GB configuration. A little tricky to get it to boot every time but going through the settings to see what helps and doesn't.
I already know it can run stable but need to tighten it down and fix the eventual boot issue if it can be fixed or I need to lower the speed a little instead.


----------



## Leito360

panni said:


> Same here, but with 1.4V, 2x16 kit. Waiting on the new Ryzen Memory Calculator to tighten the timings.
> 
> 
> 
> It just worked out of the box and sets the timings quite reasonably. I can't get it stable (RMC Memory Test; OCCT) below 1.4V, though. Infinity Fabric is synced.


That's cool. I have micron elite but 2x8… i may return them to get 2x16 Sports LT

Enviado desde mi Mi A1 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## LiquidHaus

Am I missing something here?










CCD 0 > CCX 1 will not leave 3800mhz. I have set it to 4400mhz but it just won't go any higher. I haven't changed anything other than my ram and set the speeds accordingly through Ryzen Master.

Now those three threads just won't do anything passed that mark. Nevermind the profile name, it's not PBO. It's set all Manual.

Any ideas?


----------



## Matrixvibe

Matrixvibe said:


> I've got a X570 Elite paired with a 3800X that I just built yesterday running Windows 10 Home. So far it's been alright, but just noticed this while checking through device manager.
> 
> Under device manager, USB xHCI Compliant Host Controller status is:
> 
> "This device cannot start. (Code 10)
> An invalid parameter was passed to a service or function."
> 
> The hardware ID is PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_1ADA&SUBSYS_3FC11458&REV_A1
> 
> 
> I've completed all windows updates, installed chipset drivers from Gigabyte's site and then even the X570 chipset drivers from AMD, but it's still showing up as cannot start in device manager.
> 
> Although this is USB related. All of my ports seem to work fine.
> 
> Anyone come across this or have any ideas?
> 
> Thanks.


Update: After disabling the controller with no ill affects aka all USB ports still work, I began to dig deeper in google.

Found that it's not actually the motherboard but it is in fact the USB controller on my Gigabyte RTX 2060.

Having the same issue as this user's post basically: https://forums.tomshardware.com/threads/usb-xhci-compliant-host-controller-error.3487937/

Also just to prove it was the gpu, I removed my RTX 2060 and swapped in a AMD HD 5450 and booted into windows and that USB controller was no longer there.

Sadly I found a new issue, the USB 3.0 and 3.1 ports won't work with one of my Orico 2.5" drive enclosures, it will only work on the USB 2.0 ports. This enclosure works fine on my other computers, but the odd thing is that every other USB 3.0 device I have works on all the ports on the board and front panel connectors. Similar to what the user posted in this link: https://answers.microsoft.com/en-us...rking-on/330af628-528c-4907-a7f6-7c3164f4d6da

Anyone have issues with USB ports?


----------



## Heuchler

Nighthog said:


> I do wish people would experiment a little more than just completely have everything handed to them on a platter fully served.
> 
> Anyway I'm currently fixing up so I can run 4266Mhz in 4x8GB configuration. A little tricky to get it to boot every time but going through the settings to see what helps and doesn't.
> I already know it can run stable but need to tighten it down and fix the eventual boot issue if it can be fixed or I need to lower the speed a little instead.


how is the latency at 4266 (IF 1900 ?). Matisse seems like a happy camper with all 4 DIMM slots populated.


----------



## Nighthog

Heuchler said:


> how is the latency at 4266 (IF 1900 ?). Matisse seems like a happy camper with all 4 DIMM slots populated.


Not too different from the 2x8GB runs. Seems you get a little more bandwidth in 4x8Gb rather than latency.

4266/1900 4x8GB = 76.8ns @ ~18.25.20.50.80 tRFC 690.

I'm still trying things as it isn't really too happy running this it seems. But it needs to run 4800+ to regain the latency lost from not having it synced 1:1 and going 2:1 mode.
I'm not getting any good timings either way on the primary ones. 

But gotta say the system likes the tight and low sub-timings with the increased speed but memory is still slower than before if only testing that part.
System feels more responsive 4000+ but gets bogged down a little with the slower access when using memory intensive loads.


----------



## samesame

An update on CSM.
As soon as I connect anything to the DisplayPort the CSM gets enabled. 
You can even hear that the board resets twice, with the fans going on max.
If I leave only the HDMI connected (either the TV or the monitor) CSM stays disabled and boots normally (laggy UEFI included of course). I've even tried a few different DP cables to no effect.


----------



## dansi

After some tweaking and refresh, svm works now.
Boot up and shutdown times are fast, using sata ssd.

I think the major bug is pcie initialisation. Matt should focus on this, it may solve the slow csm off bios and the bad overclock failure recovery.

Chipset fan is quiet but i cant seem to change its settings in biosm
Vrm temps are cool

What is different between auto and normal in cpu and vrm bios?


----------



## Heuchler

Very nice that you got 4266 working on your Xtreme. 76.8ns seems really good for running async mode [2:1]. Makes we want to pickup another CJR kit or try Micron Rev.E based kit.

Rank Interleaving bandwidth boost with Single Ranked DIMMs (4x SR) to bandwidth of 2x DR setup. I would guess a very small Latency Penalty would applies.



But as somebody said earlier - need to experiment for myself. Too many variables. And what is important to the end user.


----------



## Nighthog

Heuchler said:


> Very nice that you got 4266 working on your Xtreme. 76.8ns seems really good for running async mode [2:1]. Makes we want to pickup another CJR kit or try Micron Rev.E based kit.
> 
> Rank Interleaving bandwidth boost with Single Ranked DIMMs (4x SR) to bandwidth of 2x DR setup. I would guess a very small Latency Penalty would applies.
> 
> 
> 
> But as somebody said earlier - need to experiment for myself. Too many variables. And what is important to the end user.


It's been fun trying but it has problems to boot/reboot. Gets stuck on [Ad] in initial post. There are some settings that help but I'm really trying to push it at the moment with this.

I can still try to switch places of the RAM sticks if that will help. I've seen users have different results depending on which slots they use for each memory stick. Need to try that next if it does anything for me.


----------



## Heuchler

Nighthog said:


> It's been fun trying but it has problems to boot/reboot. Gets stuck on [Ad] in initial post. There are some settings that help but I'm really trying to push it at the moment with this.
> 
> I can still try to switch places of the RAM sticks if that will help. I've seen users have different results depending on which slots they use for each memory stick. Need to try that next if it does anything for me.





Now I understand why you wanted to have access to more settings.


----------



## Nighthog

Heuchler said:


> Now I understand why you wanted to have access to more settings.


Did you mod the BIOS to get to those settings? Haven't seen those before.


----------



## Heuchler

Nighthog said:


> Did you mod the BIOS to get to those settings? Haven't seen those before.


Sorry to get you exited. Just checked and the Xtreme didn't have the NPRP BIOS (BIOS for press) based on AGESA 1.0.0.2.

Don't recommend anybody running the pre-release BIOS for their daily. Just found a bunch of interesting settings in the BIOS

Since X570 does support 128GB of memory (32GB DIMMs) it does make a very interesting Threadripper alternative.


----------



## Nighthog

Heuchler said:


> Sorry to get you exited. Just checked and the Xtreme didn't have the NPRP BIOS (BIOS for press) based on AGESA 1.0.0.2.
> 
> Don't recommend anybody running the pre-release BIOS for their daily. Just found a bunch of interesting settings in the BIOS
> 
> Since X570 does support 128GB of memory (32GB DIMMs) it does make a very interesting Threadripper alternative.


To bad, I notice my Biostar has some of those settings on mine X470GT8 board. But it sucked so bad on MEM OC on my 1700 so I don't even want to go trying them out with the 3800X.


----------



## Cata79

It's the cpu, not the mobo. You will have a surprise with 3xxx cpu.


----------



## aiphoenix

Simple question: Is it recommended to install Ryzen chipset software on a Windows install based on this board?


----------



## jamestowers

Hi, 
I finally got my x570 Elite... I'm using the factory BIOS (F3) and the only issue I've found is the fan control... so I'm thinking to update but also worried about get other issues...

Which BIOS is the best for my board?


----------



## pschorr1123

aiphoenix said:


> Simple question: Is it recommended to install Ryzen chipset software on a Windows install based on this board?


Yes, in fact it is the only way to have Windows 1903 "CCX aware" meaning your threads shouldn't bounce around like a hot potato anymore and stay within the same CCX to avoid the latency penalty of having to travel via the IF to a core in another CCX. Also the CPU should ramp up much faster as well.


----------



## pschorr1123

jamestowers said:


> Hi,
> I finally got my x570 Elite... I'm using the factory BIOS (F3) and the only issue I've found is the fan control... so I'm thinking to update but also worried about get other issues...
> 
> Which BIOS is the best for my board?


I would start with f4g which has 

Update AGESA 1.0.0.3AB
Add Three Profiles for PCH Fan (Silent/ Balance/ Performance mode)

in the description. Any bios based on AGESA 1.0.0.3ABB has more bugs introduced. 

f4g will silence your chipset fan which was the most annoying issues as it ran @ 4000rpm non stop.

Once AMD drops a newer bug free AGESA then you can download a newer bios based off of that if f4g has issues for you (ie PBO broken)


----------



## jamestowers

pschorr1123 said:


> I would start with f4g which has
> 
> Update AGESA 1.0.0.3AB
> Add Three Profiles for PCH Fan (Silent/ Balance/ Performance mode)
> 
> in the description. Any bios based on AGESA 1.0.0.3ABB has more bugs introduced.
> 
> f4g will silence your chipset fan which was the most annoying issues as it ran @ 4000rpm non stop.
> 
> Once AMD drops a newer bug free AGESA then you can download a newer bios based off of that if f4g has issues for you (ie PBO broken)


I'll try this one. Thank you!


----------



## jamestowers

pschorr1123 said:


> I would start with f4g which has
> 
> Update AGESA 1.0.0.3AB
> Add Three Profiles for PCH Fan (Silent/ Balance/ Performance mode)
> 
> in the description. Any bios based on AGESA 1.0.0.3ABB has more bugs introduced.
> 
> f4g will silence your chipset fan which was the most annoying issues as it ran @ 4000rpm non stop.
> 
> Once AMD drops a newer bug free AGESA then you can download a newer bios based off of that if f4g has issues for you (ie PBO broken)


What is the best way to flash BIOS? Q-Flash Plus?


----------



## Nighthog

Cata79 said:


> It's the cpu, not the mobo. You will have a surprise with 3xxx cpu.


It's the mobo

That same 1700 does 3733Mhz MEM stable on Gigabyte boards. Biostar is a turd on MEMORY that struggles with even doing 3200Mhz.

I'll leave that on that. 
My 3800X does 4600Mhz 2x8Gb & 4266Mhz 4x8Gb with same memory on X570 Gigabyte.


----------



## IntelHouseFire

Anyone else having trouble getting ram to run at its rated speed? It boots fine, but gives weird mouse lag/audio glitches.


----------



## Tantawi

Anyone with 960 EVO (500GB) have such very low NVME benchmark scores? I am using the Samsung latest NVME drivers (and AMD chipset drivers) and high performance power plan on latest F10m for X570 Elite (with 3900x). Made sure drive is in PCIE 3.0 4x mode. Also tried with Windows native drivers, same numbers.

Any pointers? Same drive was running MUCH better on Z390/9900K system.


----------



## panni

Tantawi said:


> Anyone with 960 EVO (500GB) have such very low NVME benchmark scores? I am using the Samsung latest NVME drivers (and AMD chipset drivers) and high performance power plan on latest F10m for X570 Elite (with 3900x). Made sure drive is in PCIE 3.0 4x mode. Also tried with Windows native drivers, same numbers.
> 
> Any pointers? Same drive was running MUCH better on Z390/9900K system.


Got the same drive on an X570 Pro, benchmark while in use (MHW).

Edit: The first Magician and CrystalDiskMark screenshots were taken with the last MS Surface NVMe driver while the drive was in use. The second Magician screenshot was taken with the Samsung NVMe driver active, in idle.


----------



## Eastrider

@GBT-MatthewH

I have a question and a potential issue. I'm running a X570 AORUS Pro with the F4i BIOS. 

The issue: I believe I have flashed over my recovery secondary BIOS using Q-Flash... this is what happened:
1- I received the board. Updated BIOS to F4i
2- I flashed a custom bios picture with @BIOS
3- After a failed overclocking, my secondary bios kicked in. I saw that I was back to F2? BIOS. (AGESA 1002)
4- I updated to F4i again with Q-Flash. No custom picture with @BIOS (default Aorus logo).
5- A couple reboots later, the custom picture from step 2 appeared again, as if my board had switched to the "primary" BIOS again.

Is what I'm describing possible? Or is it impossible to flash over the secondary BIOS? Is there any way to manually change?


And the question: Are all the issues found (fans after sleep, SOC too low after sleep) fixed in the latest beta, F4L? Except for the slow CSM off BIOS, which is still marked as investigating.


----------



## panni

Eastrider said:


> @GBT-MatthewH
> 
> I have a question and a potential issue. I'm running a X570 AORUS Pro with the F4i BIOS.
> 
> The issue: I believe I have flashed over my recovery secondary BIOS using Q-Flash... this is what happened:
> 1- I received the board. Updated BIOS to F4i
> 2- I flashed a custom bios picture with @BIOS
> 3- After a failed overclocking, my secondary bios kicked in. I saw that I was back to F2? BIOS. (AGESA 1002)
> 4- I updated to F4i again with Q-Flash. No custom picture with @BIOS (default Aorus logo).
> 5- A couple reboots later, the custom picture from step 2 appeared again, as if my board had switched to the "primary" BIOS again.
> 
> Is what I'm describing possible? Or is it impossible to flash over the secondary BIOS? Is there any way to manually change?
> 
> 
> And the question: Are all the issues found (fans after sleep, SOC too low after sleep) fixed in the latest beta, F4L? Except for the slow CSM off BIOS, which is still marked as investigating.


That's exactly what I was talking about a couple of pages ago. The secondary BIOS is switched to. It doesn't seem to be used to re-flash the first one over with, as Mat suggested. Once that happens I just update the second BIOS and trigger the switch to the primary one. I managed to switch to the primary one once, by holding the power button after pressing it once to power the system, which seems to trigger the switch (might need multiple tries).

This behaviour is wildly bad for the unexperienced user. I can't fathom who'd make such a UX decision at GBT. Not only is a button missing for manual switching, even the official reps don't seem to know how to properly switch the BIOS, and at what time it does that. It's not a big deal for me, as once you've got your timings stable, the board stays at the currently selected BIOS. Nevertheless, this is very very bad.

Edit: Your flashing of a custom image might actually prove useful for this. Flash an image for the primary BIOS screaming "primary!", and one for the secondary, doing the opposite.


----------



## Eastrider

panni said:


> That's exactly what I was talking about a couple of pages ago. The secondary BIOS is switched to. It doesn't seem to be used to re-flash the first one over with, as Mat suggested. Once that happens I just update the second BIOS and trigger the switch to the primary one. I managed to switch to the primary one once, by holding the power button after pressing it once to power the system, which seems to trigger the switch (might need multiple tries).
> 
> This behaviour is wildly bad for the unexperienced user. I can't fathom who'd make such a UX decision at GBT. Not only is a button missing for manual switching, even the official reps don't seem to know how to properly switch the BIOS, and at what time it does that. It's not a big deal for me, as once you've got your timings stable, the board stays at the currently selected BIOS. Nevertheless, this is very very bad.
> 
> Edit: Your flashing of a custom image might actually prove useful for this. Flash an image for the primary BIOS screaming "primary!", and one for the secondary, doing the opposite.


For what it's worth, I've flashed my current picture with red PRIMARY marks, just to catch if it ever swaps BIOS again.

I've tried to force it with the power button and PSU switch trick, but to no avail. I have no idea if there's a way to get the Dual BIOS to trigger here. GBT Matthew's help would be priceless here.


----------



## Matrixvibe

Matrixvibe said:


> Update: After disabling the controller with no ill affects aka all USB ports still work, I began to dig deeper in google.
> 
> Found that it's not actually the motherboard but it is in fact the USB controller on my Gigabyte RTX 2060.
> 
> Having the same issue as this user's post basically: https://forums.tomshardware.com/threads/usb-xhci-compliant-host-controller-error.3487937/
> 
> Also just to prove it was the gpu, I removed my RTX 2060 and swapped in a AMD HD 5450 and booted into windows and that USB controller was no longer there.
> 
> Sadly I found a new issue, the USB 3.0 and 3.1 ports won't work with one of my Orico 2.5" drive enclosures, it will only work on the USB 2.0 ports. This enclosure works fine on my other computers, but the odd thing is that every other USB 3.0 device I have works on all the ports on the board and front panel connectors. Similar to what the user posted in this link: https://answers.microsoft.com/en-us...rking-on/330af628-528c-4907-a7f6-7c3164f4d6da
> 
> Anyone have issues with USB ports?


Update #2: I asked my local computer shop where I bought the RTX 2060 if they were aware of any similar issues, the service tech just told me to bring the card in and he would give me a new one. Apparently they've dealt with a lot of exchanges on RTX 20 series cards.

I swapped in the newly exchanged Gigabyte RTX 2060 and was still getting the same This device cannot start (Code 10) in device manager on first boot. Then I right clicked and uninstalled it, after I scanned for hardware changes. Low and behold, it shows up as "NVIDIA USB 3.10 eXtensible Host Controller" and it working properly now. So it turns out my first card may have been defective.

Still don't know what the issue is with the Orico 2.5" drive USB 3.0 enclosure though..


----------



## drmrlordx

Anyone had any problems with the Intel AX200 wifi card from the x570 Aorus Master? Mine is not behaving very well on the 5 GHz band. It's blazingly fast even in AC mode when I can get it to work, but it keeps dropping packets like mad whenever I try to actually do anything. Actually it seems to hang up on things like TLS handshakes to websites. Then it just stops communicating with the router. The router is working fine with one other device (an old Pentium J5005 with an AC NIC) and it was fine with my old x370 Taichi's integrated AC NIC. I keep having to use 2.4 GHz band for everything on my Master, and it's slow.

edit: using the latest 7/22 drivers from Intel for the AX200 as well. 21.40.0.1. Intel has older drivers on their site. I had to get these from MS.


----------



## FatalNightfall

*Aorus Pro and Hynix CJR DRAM Configuration*

Does anyone configure and get it stable with X570 Aorus Pro and Hynix CJR(DR module)?

I tried to configure F4-3600C19D-32GSXWB as DDR-3600 and 3533 using Ryzen DRAM Calculator 1.6.0.3,
but it couldn't POST with any setting.(BIOS ver=F4i,CPU=R7 3700X,DRAM:FCLK:UCLK=always 1:1:1)

If someone knows stable setting,please tell me it...


----------



## FatalNightfall

*Aorus Pro and Hynix CJR DRAM Configuration*

Does anyone configure and get it stable with X570 Aorus Pro and Hynix CJR(DR module)?

I tried to configure F4-3600C19D-32GSXWB as DDR-3600 and 3533 using Ryzen DRAM Calculator 1.6.0.3,
but it couldn't POST with any setting.(BIOS ver=F4i,CPU=R7 3700X,DRAM:FCLK:UCLK=always 1:1:1)

If someone knows stable setting,please tell me it...


----------



## tzjj

Are there any user benchmarks to this board on here or somewhere else? I kinda have some really bad FPS issues in some games, where I had stable 60FPS before with the old system, a very old Intel i5 from 2012 or something, and now the 3900x with the AORUS x570 Elite, both same GPU GTX1070. Latest AMD chipset driver is installed of course. I get around 6950 in Cinebench R20, which isnt so good either for the 3900x. All temps are fine, no throttle issues there. GPU also runs in x16 mode, RAM is working with XMP profile 3200 14 14 14. Should I enable some tweaks in the bios from optimized settings?


----------



## panni

Eastrider said:


> For what it's worth, I've flashed my current picture with red PRIMARY marks, just to catch if it ever swaps BIOS again.
> 
> I've tried to force it with the power button and PSU switch trick, but to no avail. I have no idea if there's a way to get the Dual BIOS to trigger here. GBT Matthew's help would be priceless here.


The last time I "actively" switched BIOSes was when I used too tight timings for the memory I think.


----------



## Heuchler

FatalNightfall said:


> Does anyone configure and get it stable with X570 Aorus Pro and Hynix CJR(DR module)?
> 
> I tried to configure F4-3600C19D-32GSXWB as DDR-3600 and 3533 using Ryzen DRAM Calculator 1.6.0.3,
> but it couldn't POST with any setting.(BIOS ver=F4i,CPU=R7 3700X,DRAM:FCLK:UCLK=always 1:1:1)
> 
> If someone knows stable setting,please tell me it...


1). try a little higher DRAM voltage (1.40)
2). Check your VDDG and VDDP voltages (too low and I have issues with POST).
3). procODT 43.6
4.) CADBUS 24 24 24 24 


Hynix CJR 2xDR or 4xSR don't seem too much different that 2xSR on X570

Little write up on Memory OC on AORUS X570. Hope it helps.
https://www.overclock.net/forum/28071804-post2.html


----------



## ibslice

@*GBT-MatthewH* X570 AORUS Master -  F5O 
seems to have finally fixed my WHEA errors. Thanks so much for posting the link. Also seems very stable on everything. cpu boosts are the same and ram overclocking seems the same.


----------



## bleomycin

Anyone else having issue with sleep & hibernate forcing the machine to immediately reboot instead of sleeping? On my Aorus master 3900x I was having 0 issues on windows 10 1809, did a fresh install of 1903 today and now I have this problem. Tried both F5l and F5o beta bios makes no difference. Issue only started after the major windows version change. I have the latest amd chipset drivers installed in both instances.


----------



## nangu

drmrlordx said:


> Anyone had any problems with the Intel AX200 wifi card from the x570 Aorus Master? Mine is not behaving very well on the 5 GHz band. It's blazingly fast even in AC mode when I can get it to work, but it keeps dropping packets like mad whenever I try to actually do anything. Actually it seems to hang up on things like TLS handshakes to websites. Then it just stops communicating with the router. The router is working fine with one other device (an old Pentium J5005 with an AC NIC) and it was fine with my old x370 Taichi's integrated AC NIC. I keep having to use 2.4 GHz band for everything on my Master, and it's slow.
> 
> edit: using the latest 7/22 drivers from Intel for the AX200 as well. 21.40.0.1. Intel has older drivers on their site. I had to get these from MS.


Had a similar problem, but I installed the drivers from Gigabyte's downloads page. A driver update forced in device manager solved the problem for me. I'm on driver version 21.30.3.2 from 07/07.

I see you have a newer version installed, weird :-(


----------



## Tantawi

panni said:


> Got the same drive on an X570 Pro, benchmark while in use (MHW).
> 
> Edit: The first Magician and CrystalDiskMark screenshots were taken with the last MS Surface NVMe driver while the drive was in use. The second Magician screenshot was taken with the Samsung NVMe driver active, in idle.


Thanks for sharing. Your scores are very similar to what I used to get on my previous Intel based system. Any pointers on what I could be doing wrong? (I am using the slot above the GPU). Are you using any beta Samsung NVME drivers or the one posted on their website?


----------



## Marius A

ibslice said:


> @*GBT-MatthewH* X570 AORUS Master -  F5O
> seems to have finally fixed my WHEA errors. Thanks so much for posting the link. Also seems very stable on everything. cpu boosts are the same and ram overclocking seems the same.


however sleep in windows is still not fixed, after wakening up from sleep my internal usb connection for the evga aio clc280 doesnt show any readings anymore in the software so usb are miss behaving or something , and when i press shutdown in windows my pc wont shutdown anymore, i need push the button on the case, still is far better than f5l where it just reboots the pc when going to sleep


----------



## Nighthog

@GBT-MatthewH

A report on sleep function.

Ryzen Master gets broken/borked from when returning from sleep, several functions stop working. Not probably a priority but just reporting a bug/non-normal behaviour. 
Could be AMD or BIOS issue. 
I've not seen anyone else report anything similar.

F3L BIOS on x570 Aorus Xtreme.
____________________________
Can I ask on progress for any implementation for more user controlled settings? There are quite the few requests running around already for various stuff.


----------



## pschorr1123

jamestowers said:


> What is the best way to flash BIOS? Q-Flash Plus?


The easiest way is to use the flashing utility from within the bios. Just make sure your bios file is extracted on a Fat32 USB drive. The Flashback option where you have to rename the file to gigabyte.bin is a recovery option when your machine won't post or let you into the bios.


----------



## pschorr1123

Tantawi said:


> Thanks for sharing. Your scores are very similar to what I used to get on my previous Intel based system. Any pointers on what I could be doing wrong? (I am using the slot above the GPU). Are you using any beta Samsung NVME drivers or the one posted on their website?



Just a thought but did you do a clean install of win 10 or did you just take your old OS out of your old build?

Also maybe go in bios and force pcie to gen 3 instead of auto. There have been bugs if left on auto it will actually drop to gen 2 or lower which will cut your performance


----------



## tzjj

Is there another option you have to enable in bios to make wake on lan work? WOL is enabled in bios, but I cant wake up the PC with x570 Elite board.


----------



## Tantawi

pschorr1123 said:


> Just a thought but did you do a clean install of win 10 or did you just take your old OS out of your old build?
> 
> Also maybe go in bios and force pcie to gen 3 instead of auto. There have been bugs if left on auto it will actually drop to gen 2 or lower which will cut your performance


Yeah did a clean install of course of version 1903. Also as per Crystal DiskInfo it is in PCI-E 3.0 4x mode. I will check all BIOS options once more to make sure nothing is obviously wrong.


----------



## Pabo

Nighthog said:


> @GBT-MatthewH
> 
> A report on sleep function.
> 
> Ryzen Master gets broken/borked from when returning from sleep, several functions stop working. Not probably a priority but just reporting a bug/non-normal behaviour.
> Could be AMD or BIOS issue.
> I've not seen anyone else report anything similar.
> 
> F3L BIOS on x570 Aorus Xtreme.
> ____________________________
> Can I ask on progress for any implementation for more user controlled settings? There are quite the few requests running around already for various stuff.



Same problem for me, 3700x with aorus master. Going to sleep in win10 simply ends up restarting the whole computer (aorus logo and all). Bios F5o

More people here : http://forum.gigabyte.us/thread/7271/x570-aorus-master-sleep-hibernate


----------



## panni

Tantawi said:


> Thanks for sharing. Your scores are very similar to what I used to get on my previous Intel based system. Any pointers on what I could be doing wrong? (I am using the slot above the GPU). Are you using any beta Samsung NVME drivers or the one posted on their website?


No idea to be honest. I'm using the latest stable Samsung driver from their website. Scores aren't any different to the default nvme one from Microsoft, so I suspect your issue is not driver related.


----------



## Washijin

pschorr1123 said:


> I believe this is the same issue I encountered after flashing F5k for the Master. I figured it was a buggy AMD Agesa and Q- Flashed back to F5J and haven't looked back since. F5k uses the Agesa 1.0.0.3 ABB which has caused nothing but issues for every single vendor.
> 
> My advice for the many of you with the not booting after shut down issue is to flash the older F5j and wait for AMD to provide a better bug free AGESA to the mother board vendors b4 upgrading again.


With F4L BIOS reset issue seems to be fixed.


----------



## Nighthog

Pabo said:


> Same problem for me, 3700x with aorus master. Going to sleep in win10 simply ends up restarting the whole computer (aorus logo and all). Bios F5o
> 
> More people here : http://forum.gigabyte.us/thread/7271/x570-aorus-master-sleep-hibernate


Not same problem, you didn't read properly what I wrote.

Sleep doesn't reboot for me. It works mostly 100%. Only *Ryzen Master* gets borked as shown in attached image.


----------



## jamestowers

Pabo said:


> Same problem for me, 3700x with aorus master. Going to sleep in win10 simply ends up restarting the whole computer (aorus logo and all). Bios F5o
> 
> More people here : http://forum.gigabyte.us/thread/7271/x570-aorus-master-sleep-hibernate



Same here on Aorus Elite.


----------



## drmrlordx

nangu said:


> Had a similar problem, but I installed the drivers from Gigabyte's downloads page. A driver update forced in device manager solved the problem for me. I'm on driver version 21.30.3.2 from 07/07.
> 
> I see you have a newer version installed, weird :-(


Could be that I'm on Win10 build 18965.rs_prerelease. Various vendors give MS drivers early that they push to their testers. I got all kinds of interesting drivers for my Kaveri back when Win10 wasn't even on the market (pre-July 2015). 

The latest driver has not really fixed my problem, and thanks to MS I can't roll back to the same driver you're using. Or at least I don't think I can.

Further poking around has shown that my NIC still exhibits erratic behavior, even when not handling HTTPS traffic (that just seems to show problems very quickly). I tried downloading DQXI from Steam on the 5 GHz band, and while it immediately shot up to 30 MB/s and higher, it started to choke and sputter with speeds that would drop below 1 MB/s (sometimes 0 MB/s). Then it would swing upward again. It was like a roller coaster. I had a pingflood (ping -t 10.0.0.1) set up to my router during the download, and during the periods when DL speeds would choke, all my pings would come back as "General errors". Switching to the 2.4 GHz band got me DL speeds of around 5.9 MB/s constantly. Really annoying. If I could get this AX200 to behave itself on the 5 GHz band then I would be really happy. It just doesn't want to play ball.


----------



## Heuchler

Windows 10 1903 Audio Stutter Bug (Causing DPC Latency) Microsoft Fix under KB4505903 - https://support.microsoft.com/en-in/help/4505903/windows-10-update-kb4505903

download link - https://www.catalog.update.microsoft.com/Search.aspx?q=KB4505903

I haven't had any problems with audio on 1903. Hope it helps some. Should rollout with on next patch day.


----------



## skylarr

I had that update installed but the august update seemed to mess it up, wasn't get audio crackling until then, hadn't had the time to check latency but the difference to that update from a normal install was huge on latencymon, but yeah meanwhile did a fresh install and got that august update and couldn't install that over it and started getting audio crackling and some random stutters on pubg.


----------



## w00dstock

how do i set negative offset cpu vcore in aorus master ?

I have a 3900x and when the cpu is under full load for extended hours the voltages fluctuate between 1.4-1.5 and no im not concerned about quick boosts its about extended workload voltages when cpu is under full load like rendering on vray + photoshop and stuff.

This issue is much more prominent on 3700x same board where its consistently 1.43- 1.5v under extended workloads as above mentioned.


----------



## BS Zalman

w00dstock said:


> how do i set negative offset cpu vcore in aorus master ?



Set *CPU VCore* to *Normal*
And *Dynamic Vcore* to negative offset


----------



## Jedi2155

Anyone else getting some insane PCH temperatures? Anyone done a repaste? I'm wondering if I just need to move my GPU (1080 Ti) down to the center slot or if I need to repaste the HSF...


----------



## pschorr1123

Jedi2155 said:


> Anyone else getting some insane PCH temperatures? Anyone done a repaste? I'm wondering if I just need to move my GPU (1080 Ti) down to the center slot or if I need to repaste the HSF...


The real chipset temp in your picture is under the ITE IT8688E sensor. If it really were @ 80 drgrees the fan would ramp up and be extremely loud assuming you are using a newer bios with the chipset fan profiles.


----------



## w00dstock

what is the best setting for 3900x or what works the best, can anyone guide me ? (yes i know that every chip is different but it helps to see what tweaks are being made).

Also what ram tweaks i can do ? I have a gskill bdie 16gb 3600mhz and the best i can get is 160ns of latency with dram calculator fast settings. It says 100ns is the best i can do and my stock latency was 360ns.
Interesting thing is same setup with 3700x gets 100 ns latency the best i can with same settings, makes me wonder if the extra ccx accounts for the extra latency.


----------



## Lexi is Dumb

how do i turn off the boards RGB entirely without using RGBfusion.. i turn them off in there and they just turn back on next time the computer restarts and I don't like going in there to turn them off because then it takes control of my keyboard which i have to fix after.


----------



## IntelHouseFire

skylarr said:


> I had that update installed but the august update seemed to mess it up, wasn't get audio crackling until then, hadn't had the time to check latency but the difference to that update from a normal install was huge on latencymon, but yeah meanwhile did a fresh install and got that august update and couldn't install that over it and started getting audio crackling and some random stutters on pubg.


I was getting audio crackling and weird mouse lag when I set my memory to 3600. Turns out lowering VDDG to 0.97v solved it. Check if your VDDG is over 1v in Ryzen Master, it can cause instability.



w00dstock said:


> what is the best setting for 3900x or what works the best, can anyone guide me ? (yes i know that every chip is different but it helps to see what tweaks are being made).
> 
> Also what ram tweaks i can do ? I have a gskill bdie 16gb 3600mhz and the best i can get is 160ns of latency with dram calculator fast settings. It says 100ns is the best i can do and my stock latency was 360ns.
> Interesting thing is same setup with 3700x gets 100 ns latency the best i can with same settings, makes me wonder if the extra ccx accounts for the extra latency.


What settings have you tried? XMP? Post a screenshot of your current settings (Ryzen Master gives you a good overview.) I have the gskill 3600 cl16 kit and I'm getting 67-68 latency with 3600.


----------



## Athyra

w00dstock said:


> what is the best setting for 3900x or what works the best, can anyone guide me ? (yes i know that every chip is different but it helps to see what tweaks are being made).
> 
> Also what ram tweaks i can do ? I have a gskill bdie 16gb 3600mhz and the best i can get is 160ns of latency with dram calculator fast settings. It says 100ns is the best i can do and my stock latency was 360ns.
> Interesting thing is same setup with 3700x gets 100 ns latency the best i can with same settings, makes me wonder if the extra ccx accounts for the extra latency.


here's the best timings I could get using for cl17 3600mhz trident-z rank1 b-die ram (passed 300% memtest on full 16gb)
(the cpu is under heavy load because I'm replying here while waiting for a premiere 4k video to encode hevc, love how fast it goes!)
the cpu is set at 1.332v with ccxs at 4450 4425 4325 4300, maxes out at 175 watts under full load, which is about 75C with my setup


----------



## YpsiNine

GBT-MatthewH said:


> We bought some noctua's and can reproduce this now. Working on a fix.


Fantastic. What did you discover? And is there a work-around at the moment?


----------



## IntelHouseFire

@GBT-MatthewH Is there a point where the chipset will throttle itself and potentially impact performance due to high temperatures? I did a "worst case scenario" test on the silent profile with the CPU and GPU on max, in a hot room with limited airflow, and it was starting to creep towards 70 (on the IT8688E reading).


----------



## GBT-MatthewH

Nighthog said:


> @GBT-MatthewH
> Can I ask on progress for any implementation for more user controlled settings? There are quite the few requests running around already for various stuff.


Speed spectrum will be opened in upcoming BIOS. Not sure what else you want opened up. TBH most of the "hidden" stuff (incl speed spectrum) doesn't do much (anything?)... Most of the "open" stuff doesn't do much (anything?) either - IE PPT, PBO, etc.



IntelHouseFire said:


> @GBT-MatthewH Is there a point where the chipset will throttle itself and potentially impact performance due to high temperatures? I did a "worst case scenario" test on the silent profile with the CPU and GPU on max, in a hot room with limited airflow, and it was starting to creep towards 70 (on the IT8688E reading).


That's a question for AMD (max temp), but under 80C should be fine. FYI there is no throttle temp. Again for more information I would direct you to AMD, but the chipset either is on or off. No throttle.


----------



## IntelHouseFire

That's a question for AMD (max temp), but under 80C should be fine. FYI there is no throttle temp. Again for more information I would direct you to AMD, but the chipset either is on or off. No throttle.[/QUOTE]

That's 80 on the IT8688E-reading or the "AMD X570"-reading that's ~10c higher?


----------



## letired

@*GBT-MatthewH* Is anyone able to reproduce the video-signal issues? Can I do more/something else to help communicate the issues I'm seeing to your engineers?


----------



## GBT-MatthewH

IntelHouseFire said:


> That's a question for AMD (max temp), but under 80C should be fine. FYI there is no throttle temp. Again for more information I would direct you to AMD, but the chipset either is on or off. No throttle. That's 80 on the IT8688E-reading or the "AMD X570"-reading that's ~10c higher?


The SuperIO IT8688E


----------



## GBT-MatthewH

letired said:


> @*GBT-MatthewH* Is anyone able to reproduce the video-signal issues? Can I do more/something else to help communicate the issues I'm seeing to your engineers?


For specific problems I suggest going through tech support. If numerous people are having the same issue and I have steps to reproduce it I can look into it. I cannot escalate any/every issue or it will bog down the system. That's literally what tech support is for. Doing double work - well creates double work. Which in turn takes twice the time. The forums are supposed to be for community support. It's about spreading tribal knowledge. In the past 20 pages or so its turned more into people asking how to do basic stuff - many of which are covered on the first page - or reporting very specific issues with very little information. Personally I'd really like to see people sharing more information / experience / work arounds and if you do have a problem do a little investigation, try to find steps to reproduce, research, and share your findings. This thread could be condensed to half of what it is if people searched and/or circulated the information we have discovered over the past nearly 2 months since launch.


----------



## Heuchler

GBT-MatthewH said:


> For specific problems I suggest going through tech support. If numerous people are having the same issue and I have steps to reproduce it I can look into it. I cannot escalate any/every issue or it will bog down the system. That's literally what tech support is for. Doing double work - well creates double work. Which in turn takes twice the time. The forums are supposed to be for community support. It's about spreading tribal knowledge. In the past 20 pages or so its turned more into people asking how to do basic stuff - many of which are covered on the first page - or reporting very specific issues with very little information. Personally I'd really like to see people sharing more information / experience / work arounds and if you do have a problem do a little investigation, try to find steps to reproduce, research, and share your findings. This thread could be condensed to half of what it is if people searched and/or circulated the information we have discovered over the past nearly 2 months since launch.


Just this. +Rep for the GBT rep


----------



## Bart

This thread pollution that Matthew referenced was why I vanished for a year or 2. Mods here unfortunately have their hands full due to the sheer size of OCN and the amount of posting that goes on here, and I think that's the main issue. If moderators would slap people's hands a bit, delete their stupid posts asking the same questions that have already been answered, etc, that would go a long way. Noobs here need to be slapped and told to SEARCH the thread (and other threads) BEFORE asking inane repetitive questions, but that requires a strong and firm moderator presence enforcing it. These motherboard owners threads are too polluted, and sadly, FULL of really good information. But you need to wade through a ton of feces to find it.


----------



## NONOPUST

letired said:


> @*GBT-MatthewH* Is anyone able to reproduce the video-signal issues? Can I do more/something else to help communicate the issues I'm seeing to your engineers?


I am having a similar issue to yours regarding your previous posts here. Random cold boots (the longer it's off seems to make it more likely) causes it not to boot with the VGA LED lit and fans running full tilt. I just powercycle it once or twice to get it to boot normally. I know my 2080 is fine as my 1060 (which I have been using for the past 2 years) causes the same issue. I have similar RAM to yours (I have Ballistix 2x16GB 3200 mHz) as well as the same processor if that means anything.

Some things I've tried to no avail:
• Clearing CMOS and updating BIOS (currently F4M for PRO WIFI)
• Setting PCIE to 3 in BIOS
• Reseating GPU as well as testing another GPU
• Reinstalling GPU drivers after wiping them off with DDU


----------



## Jaos

NONOPUST said:


> I am having a similar issue to yours regarding your previous posts here. Random cold boots (the longer it's off seems to make it more likely) causes it not to boot with the VGA LED lit and fans running full tilt. I just powercycle it once or twice to get it to boot normally. I know my 2080 is fine as my 1060 (which I have been using for the past 2 years) causes the same issue. I have similar RAM to yours (I have Ballistix 2x16GB 3200 mHz) as well as the same processor if that means anything.
> 
> Some things I've tried to no avail:
> • Clearing CMOS and updating BIOS (currently F4M for PRO WIFI)
> • Setting PCIE to 3 in BIOS
> • Reseating GPU as well as testing another GPU
> • Reinstalling GPU drivers after wiping them off with DDU


I have the same issue, Elite Wifi on F2h with 5700 XT, 2x16GB Ballistix 3200 BLS2K16G4D32AESB, and the Aorus NVME gen4 drive. Warm reboots (and infrequently cold boots) often boot to OS just fine (can ssh in remotely) but display is dark. I've reseated the card several times and cycled the displayport cable. I also went from an MSI 1440p 27" back to a 24" 1080p MSI monitor and strangely it seems to happen less often?


----------



## Athyra

What's the meaning of various EDC limits for the different motherboards in the x570 Aorus line-up?
Mine, the pro, seems to be 140a, and it seems to show as 100% in Ryzen Master regardless of my manual overclock, 4.1 or 4.3 or higher per-ccx all seem to be pegged at 100% during full load.
(Please don't misunderstand, it does idle at 10% EDC, this isn't that problem)


----------



## Heuchler

Athyra said:


> What's the meaning of various EDC limits for the different motherboards in the x570 Aorus line-up?
> Mine, the pro, seems to be 140a, and it seems to show as 100% in Ryzen Master regardless of my manual overclock, 4.1 or 4.3 or higher per-ccx all seem to be pegged at 100% during full load.
> (Please don't misunderstand, it does idle at 10% EDC, this isn't that problem)





105W Matisse : TDC = 140A/EDC=95A/PPT=142W
65W Matisse B: TDC = 60A/EDC=90A/PPT=87.8W
45W Matisse H: TDC = 45A/EDC=65A/PPT=60.8W


----------



## Dazog

@GBT-MatthewH Any upcoming bios's going to allow us to disable Bluetooth and Wifi in the bios?

x570 pro wifi model.


----------



## unknownlimit

letired said:


> I am having VERY similar issues. At first I couldn't get the board to boot with HDMI, so I tried DVI. That worked. Then I left the DVI cable plugged into the video card and plugged in the HDMI cable as well and after a few powercycles it booted into HDMI. I did the same thing with DisplayPort and HDMI - left the HDMI cable plugged in with the DisplayPort and eventually it booted with DisplayPort.
> 
> I'm still having issues booting after turning off the power supply, or after a long shutdown period. I push the power button, no display, the board doesn't seem to POST. I push the power button again to turn it off. Then push the button again and it boots. My CMOS settings stay, everything seems fine.
> 
> 
> UPDATE: Just tested with both CSM turned on and CSM turned off. No difference for me, I am able to boot either way. Will test cold boot now. Here is my GPU info:
> 
> UPDATE2 COLD BOOT: I have no issues with stuff not getting saved in BIOS, and once I've booted once on DisplayPort, I don't have to go through the whole plugging in various video formats thing. BIOS displays using DisplayPort once it's been booted into it once. I'm sure if i have to reset CMOS, I'd have to do the whole chain of DVI->HDMI->DisplayPort again. CSM settings don't seem to matter for me, but I still have to double-boot the computer to get it to boot after Cold Boot. I push power once, fans spins up, lights turn on, then nothing. Push power again, it immediately powers down. Push power a third time, boots into windows (or BIOS, with all settings saved) on DisplayPort with no issues.


I have been having issue with Displayport causing CSM to revert from Disabled to Enabled. I am able to boot normally with HDMI and Displayport. But with Displayport it seems when the pc is posting, I think it gets an GPU GOP or input handshake issue, screen stays black during this time, and then it posts again and the Aorus screen comes up. This happens every time when I use Displayport. When I go back to the Bios/Uefi menu screen, CSM is reverted back to Enabled.

I am currently using HDMI and it works well, which CSM stays Disabled and I do not get double post either. I do not get slow BIOS that some people are experiencing and the boot time is cut shorter versus CSM being enabled. My Bios settings do not changed aside from the Displayport CSM issue I have experienced.

In a previous post, I posted my specs but I forgot to mention the ram I'm using, which is Ballistix Elite 3600 2x8GB and I have an Acer ED242qr Abidpx 144hz Monitor if that helps. Also tested using an AMD rx 480 and an AMD 280 and with 2 certified displayport cables and those cards have same issue with Displayport. I am using the bios beta F4m.

Hopefully there will be a solution for this because my monitor only supports 120hz with Hdmi instead of 144hz with Displayport.


----------



## Athyra

Heuchler said:


> 105W Matisse : TDC = 140A/EDC=95A/PPT=142W
> 65W Matisse B: TDC = 60A/EDC=90A/PPT=87.8W
> 45W Matisse H: TDC = 45A/EDC=65A/PPT=60.8W


wwhhaaaa...
in that pic you posted the pro shows 600a edc, and mine seems to be 140a max no matter what I do in the bios 

edit:
going to answer my own question here
if you set the PPT TDC EDC to 65535 in, I believe it is called, the AMD CBS menu (after the accept option above the FCLK option), then it tops out at 140A.
but if you set them to -1 in the AMD Overclocking menu (after the accept option on a screen that only has accept/decline options), then it tops out at 600A.

This is confusing as hell, the exact same options in 2 different places, when maxed, have different effects.
Also the second one overrides the first one.

I have not conducted benchmarks with the 140A max vs the 600A max to see if it actually gives you more power, but a quick CB20 run showed me 10 watts more usage from 170 to 180w on the cpu, and ryzen master now shows 35% of 600A being 210A, definitely higher than the 100% at 140a previously displayed.


----------



## Jedi2155

pschorr1123 said:


> The real chipset temp in your picture is under the ITE IT8688E sensor. If it really were @ 80 drgrees the fan would ramp up and be extremely loud assuming you are using a newer bios with the chipset fan profiles.


I can confirm....my fan is REALLY annoyingly loud.....I've been trying to figure out why.....


----------



## Nighthog

Athyra said:


> wwhhaaaa...
> in that pic you posted the pro shows 600a edc, and mine seems to be 140a max no matter what I do in the bios
> 
> edit:
> going to answer my own question here
> if you set the PPT TDC EDC to 65535 in, I believe it is called, the AMD CBS menu (after the accept option above the FCLK option), then it tops out at 140A.
> but if you set them to -1 in the AMD Overclocking menu (after the accept option on a screen that only has accept/decline options), then it tops out at 600A.
> 
> This is confusing as hell, the exact same options in 2 different places, when maxed, have different effects.
> Also the second one overrides the first one.
> 
> I have not conducted benchmarks with the 140A max vs the 600A max to see if it actually gives you more power, but a quick CB20 run showed me 10 watts more usage from 170 to 180w on the cpu, and ryzen master now shows 35% of 600A being 210A, definitely higher than the 100% at 140a previously displayed.


AMD_OVERCLOCKING always takes precedence over AMD_CBS I've noted. And AMD_OVERCLOCKING doesn't get reset either. You usually have to "load optimized defaults" to put back default values for those settings.
If you have Boot issues, auto retries, The training usually changes the values under AMD_CBS by adjusting voltages for CLDO_VDDP etc and other settings. But if you have anything set under AMD_OVERCLOCKING for the same entries I think those get used first.


----------



## letired

NONOPUST said:


> I am having a similar issue to yours regarding your previous posts here. Random cold boots (the longer it's off seems to make it more likely) causes it not to boot with the VGA LED lit and fans running full tilt. I just powercycle it once or twice to get it to boot normally. I know my 2080 is fine as my 1060 (which I have been using for the past 2 years) causes the same issue. I have similar RAM to yours (I have Ballistix 2x16GB 3200 mHz) as well as the same processor if that means anything.
> 
> Some things I've tried to no avail:
> • Clearing CMOS and updating BIOS (currently F4M for PRO WIFI)
> • Setting PCIE to 3 in BIOS
> • Reseating GPU as well as testing another GPU
> • Reinstalling GPU drivers after wiping them off with DDU


This does sound very similar. I went ahead and filed a tech support ticket. Hopefully it's not a waste of time.

While I understand the frustration that other members have expressed about "noobs flooding the board with dumb questions hurr durr" - when you launch a consumer product like this with so many issues for so many people, I don't know what people expect?

I'm not spamming the thread with "MOBO SUCKS THIS **** DON'T WORK FIX IT LOL". I spent hours testing and re-testing my setup to reproduce errors. I have extensively scoured the thread (and the rest of the internet) looking for issues similar to mine (and seemingly found quite a few). I have well-written reproduction steps in my posts.

I spent the extra hard earned cash to buy a x570 chipset to avoid issues with Zen 2. I checked my RAM on Crucial's website for compatibility. I've cross-checked components. I built my first PC literally 20 years ago in 1999. I came here because I'm simply out of other things to try, and like our GB Rep said, I want to share knowledge of what I have tried, so when the kid who is building his first rig plugs in the HDMI cable to his GPU and the computer won't boot, he can search on his phone and see that maybe he could try plugging in a DVI cable instead.


----------



## Dphotog

Can anyone tell me where and if there's an option to change Dram Boot Voltage or if it's titled something else? I just need a bump in that 😞 and I'm clueless as to where it is in the bios thanks!


----------



## bake73

Is there anyway GB can change the CPU sensor to the one that is used in Ryzen Master? Im watching it now in RM my temps are in the 40s and my fans are revving up and down. I have my fans to only kick in at 60.

Cheers


----------



## Nokiron

bake73 said:


> Is there anyway GB can change the CPU sensor to the one that is used in Ryzen Master? Im watching it now in RM my temps are in the 40s and my fans are revving up and down. I have my fans to only kick in at 60.
> 
> Cheers


Ryzen Master is calculating it's own "average", it's not a specific sensor.


----------



## bake73

Nokiron said:


> Ryzen Master is calculating it's own "average", it's not a specific sensor.


 Ok thanks.
Hopefully GB can do something like this as the fans are my only complaint.


----------



## Nokiron

You can use the Delta Temperature within their software (System Information Viewer / Smart Fan 5) to alleviate the issue somewhat.

Not sure if Smart Fan 5 has that option in the BIOS, I haven't checked that.


----------



## kingwaffle

In regards to CPU fan setup, I found the best way to control the see-saw temperature swings is to leave your fans at a static value until the CPU reaches about 70-75C, then max them out.

In day to day usage it should stay well under that and you won't notice the ramping up. 

The aforementioned GPU booting issues are interesting. I don't experience the VGA led/100% fans issue, but I do occasionally cold boot and get no video output. I use bitlocker on my system and it looks like it does reach the bitlocker screen but I just can't see it. If I hit the reset switch while it's stuck in it's coma, it comes right back to life and works fine.


----------



## Nighthog

Dphotog said:


> Can anyone tell me where and if there's an option to change Dram Boot Voltage or if it's titled something else? I just need a bump in that 😞 and I'm clueless as to where it is in the bios thanks!


Only ASUS used/need that.

The regular DRAM voltage works on Gigabyte and doesn't need that second voltage to work. Just set the voltage to what your kit needs and test if XMP/AUTO timings work. 
Usually Loading XMP will set everything right on Gigabyte boards. 

It's another matter if the XMP profile is stable/compatible though. Some users may need to tweak some settings under "Advanced Memory Settings" for various reasons.


----------



## IntelHouseFire

Nokiron said:


> You can use the Delta Temperature within their software (System Information Viewer / Smart Fan 5) to alleviate the issue somewhat.
> 
> Not sure if Smart Fan 5 has that option in the BIOS, I haven't checked that.


Does Gigabyte's utility software like Smart Fan for example still have issues? If I google these programs I'm getting horror stories of them corrupting OSes and causing a bunch of problems.



Jedi2155 said:


> I can confirm....my fan is REALLY annoyingly loud.....I've been trying to figure out why.....


What profile are you using and what is your PCH temp? I also have the ultra and on the silent profile it stays off until 60c. Maybe what you're hearing is another fan, like one of the GPU fans?


----------



## drmrlordx

Bart said:


> This thread pollution that Matthew referenced was why I vanished for a year or 2. Mods here unfortunately have their hands full due to the sheer size of OCN and the amount of posting that goes on here, and I think that's the main issue. If moderators would slap people's hands a bit, delete their stupid posts asking the same questions that have already been answered, etc, that would go a long way. Noobs here need to be slapped and told to SEARCH the thread (and other threads) BEFORE asking inane repetitive questions, but that requires a strong and firm moderator presence enforcing it. These motherboard owners threads are too polluted, and sadly, FULL of really good information. But you need to wade through a ton of feces to find it.


In all fairness to the noobs, the thread search tools here aren't the best in the world.


----------



## GBT-MatthewH

YpsiNine said:


> Fantastic. What did you discover? And is there a work-around at the moment?


After testing ourselves then speaking with the vendor we have found a way to reproduce the issue:



 Go to bios setup -> smart fan 5.
Set fan control mode to PWM.
Change the fan speed to full and silent to confirm the fan works properly.
Change fan control mode to voltage and then change back to PWM mode.
Now try silent mode again. If the fan spins @ 2000RPM it confirms you are having the issue at hand. We are working with Noctua on the root cause and solution.

Edit: To be clear we are still investigating the root issue. It seems there was something lost in translation. Originally our HQ was in contact with the Vendor, not Noctua directly. Once we contacted Noctua directly they have been very helpful trying to track down the issue. Right now it would be * incorrect * to say there is anything wrong with the fans themselves. I apologize if that was the impression I left with this post. I will keep you guys updated as we discover more.


----------



## Performer81

I have 16GB of patriot Viper 3400 memory (Hynix) and on a Asus X370 Crosshair Hero and Asus X570 Tuf Gaming i had no problems running them with XMP. Now i bought a Gigabyte X570 Aorus Elite and even with latest Bios it just boot cycles and resets the bios. Even manually set timings and voltage there is no chance i can get 3400 to boot. MAx. i can achieve is 3200MHZ. Please fix this.


----------



## GBT-MatthewH

Performer81 said:


> I have 16GB of patriot Viper 3400 memory (Hynix) and on a Asus X370 Crosshair Hero and Asus X570 Tuf Gaming i had no problems running them with XMP. Now i bought a Gigabyte X570 Aorus Elite and even with latest Bios it just boot cycles and resets the bios. Even manually set timings and voltage there is no chance i can get 3400 to boot. MAx. i can achieve is 3200MHZ. Please fix this.


I have yet to see 3400 not work... Assuming its ryzen 3xxx.... Are you using A2/B2?

What is the full memory kit? What CPU?

Again very little information, basic troubleshooting steps in * bold* on first page ignored. We are just burying information with posts like this that require obvious missing information.



GBT-MatthewH said:


> Q: XMP doesn't work!
> A: Make sure you are:
> 
> 
> 
> *Using slot A2/B2 - From CPU skip a slot, RAM, skip a slot, RAM. I cannot emphasize this enough. If you are helping someone T/S a problem this should be your first question. *
> You are using the latest BIOS.
> For debugging RAM please keep everything else default.
> * If the above don't help post your RAM kit and any steps you have tried to fix the problem.*


----------



## TMatzelle60

How is the X570 Master? 

Also how is Gigabyte RGB Software?


----------



## IntelHouseFire

@GBT-MatthewH What exacly does "BR/Raven 2 SATA only" on the M2A m.2 slot mean in this diagram?
https://drive.google.com/file/d/193tSL7U6VwPwnWYm4NPdjQQ3xZwShiAD/view

I was hoping I could put my PCI-E ssd on that slot so it wouldn't have to go through the chipset.


----------



## Sleepykins

Hi, I haven't completely read through this massive thread yet so it's possible others have these same issues.

Ryzen 3900x
Noctua NH-D15 SE-AM4
Auros Elite x570 
G.SKILL Flare X Series 16GB (2 x 8GB) 288-Pin DDR4 SDRAM DDR4 3200 (PC4 25600) AMD X370 Memory Model F4-3200C14D-16GFX 

Ram is in A2/B2 as suggested for XMP. 

Bios is version updated F4j (the newest one available on the site)

Ram defaults to 2400, detects 3200 through xmp. When set XMP seems to cause a boot fail, 3 bios beeps. then computer restarts and bios resets. and it boots fine again after resetting. Haven't tried anything else to get the ram up to speed or to make XMP stick. 

Fans seemed to stop working once fully booted while smart fan was set to auto. Setting it to PMW for now and setting the fan speed that way seems to have caused them to stay on, though obviously speed won't be variable this way. Also fan CPU fan speeds don't seem to displayed on the fan overview of current speeds, just SYS fans. And unless I'm really stupid I know the Noctua fans are running through CPU fan on the board. Sys should just be the case.

Any help would be appreciated. Everything else seems to be working fine. Thanks.


----------



## Nopileus

IntelHouseFire said:


> @GBT-MatthewH What exacly does "BR/Raven 2 SATA only" on the M2A m.2 slot mean in this diagram?
> https://drive.google.com/file/d/193tSL7U6VwPwnWYm4NPdjQQ3xZwShiAD/view
> 
> I was hoping I could put my PCI-E ssd on that slot so it wouldn't have to go through the chipset.


"BR/Raven" = Bristol Ridge and Raven Ridge

Or in easier terms, if you use an APU it will only support SATA (they have less lanes), on a regular Ryzen CPU you'll get PCIe.


----------



## tzjj

There is obviously an understanding issue of the GB x570 line, that using the default RAM auto setting seems to just use 1.2V instead of 1.35V, even if you select XMP 2.0 profile, resulting in boot loop /stuck and reset bios. Loading the XMP profile and then also changing RAM voltage from auto (1.2V) to manuall 1.35V solved the issue (for me). I dont think any normal (high end) RAM anyone would put into this board uses 1.2V. I would put that under "Q: XMP doesn't work!".


----------



## dansi

Anyone know the difference between auto and normal settings for the voltages and vrm/llc settings?

In vrm/llc section, there are even more selection, from extreme to balance to performance...the bios is not helpful to provide description what each options do.

Matt perhaps you can update first post about what these selections mean to do.


----------



## IntelHouseFire

tzjj said:


> There is obviously an understanding issue of the GB x570 line, that using the default RAM auto setting seems to just use 1.2V instead of 1.35V, even if you select XMP 2.0 profile, resulting in boot loop /stuck and reset bios. Loading the XMP profile and then also changing RAM voltage from auto (1.2V) to manuall 1.35V solved the issue (for me). I dont think any normal (high end) RAM anyone would put into this board uses 1.2V. I would put that under "Q: XMP doesn't work!".


On my board the voltage was set correctly, but the XMP instead gave me weird mouse lag & audio glitches in windows.


----------



## dansi

dansi said:


> Anyone know the difference between auto and normal settings for the voltages and vrm/llc settings?
> 
> In vrm/llc section, there are even more selection, from extreme to balance to performance...the bios is not helpful to provide description what each options do.
> 
> Matt perhaps you can update first post about what these selections mean to do.


Reposting on new page


----------



## davidambler

GBT-MatthewH said:


> Seems to be an issue with the fans themselves, not the board. After testing ourselves then speaking with the vendor we have found a way to tell if the fan's duty cycle is incorrect:
> 
> 
> 
> Go to bios setup -> smart fan 5.
> Set fan control mode to PWM.
> Change the fan speed to full and silent to confirm the fan works properly.
> Change fan control mode to voltage and then change back to PWM mode.
> Now try silent mode again. If the fan spins @ 2000RPM you have a problem and may need to replace the fan.



Thanks for investigating this. My question is, if I have had these fans (Nocua NF-A12x25) in different systems and not had any 0rpm issues at boot or waking from sleep, why would I suddenly start having these issues with the X570 I AORUS PRO WIFI?


I followed your steps and can indeed see the fans stick at 0rpm when changing the settings as described. For now I have plugged the fans into my AIO cables, but this means I have to use it's software rather than using my usual.


I have some other NF-A12x25s kicking about in other systems, at the weekend I'll look to see if they all have this _problem_. If so, not sure how I should be proceeding?


----------



## Dphotog

Damn maybe it's just 1900mh FCLK that hates me then. I'm chasing the 3800mhz dream and looking for why 20% of the time I can't get the computer to post after using those timings. I keep hoping it's just missed subtimings but not sure since they make it through stress tests...



Nighthog said:


> Dphotog said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can anyone tell me where and if there's an option to change Dram Boot Voltage or if it's titled something else? I just need a bump in that 😞 and I'm clueless as to where it is in the bios thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> Only ASUS used/need that.
> 
> The regular DRAM voltage works on Gigabyte and doesn't need that second voltage to work. Just set the voltage to what your kit needs and test if XMP/AUTO timings work.
> Usually Loading XMP will set everything right on Gigabyte boards.
> 
> It's another matter if the XMP profile is stable/compatible though. Some users may need to tweak some settings under "Advanced Memory Settings" for various reasons.
Click to expand...


----------



## Athyra

Dphotog said:


> Damn maybe it's just 1900mh FCLK that hates me then. I'm chasing the 3800mhz dream and looking for why 20% of the time I can't get the computer to post after using those timings. I keep hoping it's just missed subtimings but not sure since they make it through stress tests...


in my case giving that SOC voltage a bump to ~1.12 did the trick, if i remember 1.118 was the setting
with that i can post reliably and use the pc for a while, 
but anything above 3600 is not 100% stable, i either get a memory error or a desktop-freeze between 30mins to 2hrs of use, and it doesn't seem to be timing related, even if I really loosen the timings it will still crap out eventually, so tight timings at 3600 is what I use
it's a real shame though because at 3800mhz i was looking at sub 63ns latency and over 60GB/s read and copy speeds =/


----------



## skylarr

Yeah 3800 is iffy sadly, even with somewhat loose timings at least playing pubg my pc will reboot randomly without a blue screen etc, can either play fine for 2 days or get a random crash the first game of the third day, probably will go back down to 3600 or so.


----------



## Nighthog

Dphotog said:


> Damn maybe it's just 1900mh FCLK that hates me then. I'm chasing the 3800mhz dream and looking for why 20% of the time I can't get the computer to post after using those timings. I keep hoping it's just missed subtimings but not sure since they make it through stress tests...


You probably need to adjust CAD BUS DRIVE STRENGTH &/or procODT.


----------



## Dreams-Visions

Greetings, everyone. New Auros owner checking in. Basic specs:

X570 Auros Master
3900X (that I've seen boost above 4.6 but not since the Windows install was fresh)
32GB 4x8 Corsair Vengance Pro RGB - 16-19-16-16-36-38-570 @3800, 1900IF @ 1.42v
2080Ti
1TB ADATA SX8200 Pro SSDs (x2)
EVGA SuperNOVA G2 750W PSU
H100i Platinum RGB AIO
Windows 10 Pro w/latest patches
VCore currently set to normal (hence the high VIDs), PBO off.


It took me awhile to get my memory OC locked in (it was Ryzen Memory Calculator having bad timings for Micron E-Die; the new version fixed in 1.6.1 if anyone was also having trouble), but everything really has been problem-free and rock solid. Seems like I'm among the few, but people having a good time don't come to forums to talk about that much. 

Only issue I'm having is the same I guess most people are having: Clocks and boosting. In my case, things have been more or less hard limited to 4.31GHz max on Hwinfo lately, which is a change from my fresh install performance of around 4.5-4.6GHz max. What I have noticed after a day of investigating is that after doing a clean boot (msconfig -> disabling all non-Windows services), the max performance returned. I've been trying to go through the non-windows services and enable them a few at a time to see if I can find which services might be impacting performance, but I fell asleep from extreme boredom. 

I'll probably continue testing today as time allows; I'd like to find any culprits and pass that info along. The services I have left disabled are completely non-essential: stuff like Oculus Rift services, battery backup apps, Gigabyte apps, Intel Pro Set stuff, and some update services (Google, Firefox). 

So maybe while we wait for better BIOS releases and revisions, this is something for some of you to try and see if your results are positively impacted. A couple of images added for examples of my performance before disabling all non-Microsoft services in msconfig and after leaving a number of them disabled (and after running Cinebench a number of times for each). Difference is pretty clear. Temps roughly the same for both examples.

Edit: I forgot I did have an issue. I can't seem to dial in a CPU multiplier and boot. Not even 39x (up from 38x Auto) at 1.325V (as high as 1.35V attempted) with LLC @ "Turbo" and SoC @ 1.1v. System just gets stuck in a boot loop forcing a CMOS clear. I'm clearly doing something wrong, but I don't know what. Can anyone advise? Assume nothing has been changed except Memory OC stuff and the aforementioned CPU and LLC settings. I'd like to move the base line up to maybe 4.15GHz and look at manual CCX core OC'ing this week. The system refusing to boot even 100MHz higher was frustrating.


----------



## Nighthog

@Dreams-Visions.

You look to have a better E-die kit than me so you probably should be able to get better results than me if you want to try at higher speeds. 4x8Gb 4200-4266Mhz or 2x8GB 4600-4666Mhz. Though I don't know how much the Xtreme differs from the Master here so maybe you can or can't. 

Anyway the CPU OC. There are some bugs with the manual setting if you use it in combo with CSM:disabled and also eventually SATA:disabled. Some can get if they are set as such, you get Memory voltage set to 1.200V if you do a manual CPU MULTI in that case.
Means POST will fail for memory. Not all have reported this issue and unsure if it's been fixed in any BIOS. 
I could reproduce it with the sata:disabled at least some BIOS versions back on the XTREME. 
Just have them enabled to not get it at least. 

Then you can OC 3 different ways. P-state, MANUAL, AMD_OVERCLOCKING in BIOS. You can also try Ryzen Master in Windows.
I recommend doing a "load optimized defaults" before you try again, many reboots and whatnot can screw up some settings at times preventing stuff to work normally.


----------



## oakfig

I'm using the nh-u12a on 3900x on the Xtreme board and both fans very seldom work. Usually just one, and at times neither come on. Did anyone find a fix for this yet that I may have missed?


----------



## L.Thorne

GBT-MatthewH said:


> Seems to be an issue with the fans themselves, not the board. After testing ourselves then speaking with the vendor we have found a way to tell if the fan's duty cycle is incorrect:
> 
> 
> 
> Go to bios setup -> smart fan 5.
> Set fan control mode to PWM.
> Change the fan speed to full and silent to confirm the fan works properly.
> Change fan control mode to voltage and then change back to PWM mode.
> Now try silent mode again. If the fan spins @ 2000RPM you have a problem and may need to replace the fan.


Does this apply to all Noctua PWM fans or to Noctua NF-A12x25 PWM only?


----------



## fallenguru

GBT-MatthewH said:


> Seems to be an issue with the fans themselves, not the board.


Unlikely, in my case, as only one (some?) fan headers are affected. Iow, if I swap fan headers for my front intakes, the affected fan changes. But then, I never had the problem with fans ramping up to 100 %, just with one not running most of the time.
From the way it behaves, I'd guess that the header erroneously resets to voltage controlled, even though it says PWM or Auto. In any case, switching to voltage and back to PWM fixes it until the next reboot.

Just in case you haven't seen this: https://noctua.at/media/wysiwyg/Noctua_PWM_specifications_white_paper.pdf.

Yes, it's entirely possible that it's Noctua's fault, or that some Noctuas are just faulty -- but these fans aren't new and I haven't found any mention of similar issues with other boards. I'd appreciate it if your tech people could contact theirs and get to the bottom of this. (I'll gladly contact their support myself, but "they say it's your fault" isn't much to go on.)


----------



## jamsomito

Other than this recurring USB issue here, I really like this motherboard. Good looking at that. (build's been through a couple iterations already)


----------



## Johners

Recently upgraded my system to make use of a Ryzen 7 3700X and GIGABYTE X570 AORUS ULTRA, both of which are working fine, but I've got two outstanding issues that I can't quite resolve. I'll list my hardware, software and UEFI settings before detialing my issues.

*Hardware*


AMD Ryzen 7 3700X
Noctua NH-D15
GIGABYTE X570 AORUS ULTRA
16GB (2x8) 3200MHz Corsair Vengeance LPX (CMK16GX4M2B3200C16)
GIGABYTE GeForce 1660 Ti (top PCI-E x16)
Samsung PM961 NVMe SSD (top M2)
Western Digital Blue 2TB
Elgato 4K60 Pro (second PCI-E x16)
Elgato Streamdeck
Logitech C920, G513, G600
Blue Yeti Microphone
*Software + Drivers*


Windows 10 Pro x64 1903 with all updates
*BETA BIOS F4L*
AMD Chipset drivers 1.8.19.0915
*I'm using the AMD Ryzen Balanced power plan*
Intel Network Connections 24.2
Intel WiFi 21.30.3
Intel Bluetooth 21.30.0
NVIDIA Game Ready Driver 436.15
Realtek HD Audio 6.0.8781.1
Samsung NVM Express Driver 3.1.0.1901
Latest Elgato + Logitech driver/software packages available
*UEFI Settings changed from default*


XMP Profile: Profile1 DDR4-3200 16-18-18-36-54-1.35V
XMP High Frequency Support: Level 1
ErP: Enabled
PCIEX16 Bifurcation: PCIE 2x8
Chipset SATA Port Hot Plug: Disabled
PCIe Slot Configuration: Gen3
CSM Support: Disabled
Secure Boot: Enabled
Secure Boot Mode: Standard
*Issue 1: NVIDIA driver crashes locking up entire system*
I'll have an issue, at least once per day, in which the NVIDIA driver will crash and lock up the entire system with it. These would show up in Event Viewer as WHEA errors before flashing the BETA BIOS but now they just show as driver crashes they do. It's a bit frustrating because I can't reliably get the driver to crash and it'll happen when I'm watching Twitch or shortly after beating the server queues on WoW Classic. I know this has been an issue for a lot of NVIDIA users since X570 released but maybe there's a setting I can tweak somewhere to stop these crashes. I've not made any changes to settings within the NVIDIA Control Panel so everything is stock.


*Issue 2: WiFi and Bluetooth only shows after booting from a full power-off/shutdown*
This is the more interesting issue I'm having. The built-in wireless and bluetooth module, the Intel AX200, only shows as connected to my system when I boot from cold. This is achieved by doing a regular shutdown within Windows, I have fast boot disabled in UEFI and Windows, and then unplugging the system from the wall. I'll press the power button once or twice as well while it's unplugged. My first boot after plugging everything back is fine and I can use the WiFi + Bluetooth without issue but the moment I shutdown/restart, it's no longer connected. I'm going to assume the hardware isn't powering off correctly on a shutdown/reboot or there's a firmware bug that's stopping it from starting up with the rest of the system? I'd like this one resolved as I use the Bluetooth and do plan to make use of the WiFi component when I get a few Elgato keylights whihc are controlled by a direct WiFi connection.


----------



## bigcid10

Bart said:


> This thread pollution that Matthew referenced was why I vanished for a year or 2. Mods here unfortunately have their hands full due to the sheer size of OCN and the amount of posting that goes on here, and I think that's the main issue. If moderators would slap people's hands a bit, delete their stupid posts asking the same questions that have already been answered, etc, that would go a long way. Noobs here need to be slapped and told to SEARCH the thread (and other threads) BEFORE asking inane repetitive questions, but that requires a strong and firm moderator presence enforcing it. These motherboard owners threads are too polluted, and sadly, FULL of really good information. But you need to wade through a ton of feces to find it.


Amen!!


----------



## Performer81

GBT-MatthewH said:


> I have yet to see 3400 not work... Assuming its ryzen 3xxx.... Are you using A2/B2?
> 
> What is the full memory kit? What CPU?
> 
> Again very little information, basic troubleshooting steps in * bold* on first page ignored. We are just burying information with posts like this that require obvious missing information.


CPU is Ryzen 3700X. Board: Gigabyte X570 Aorus Elite. Memory in A2/B2. 16 GB Patriot Viper (PE000423- PV416G340C6K).
What have i done to get it to run? 

Tested with Bios F4J and F4M


Activate XMP Profile in Bios, all default...no post.

Activate XMP, (vram manually 1,38-1,4)...no post

activate xmp profile, all default, mem clock manual 3200...post

No XMP Profile, manually set mem clock at 3400, Timings at rated clocks, Voltage 1,38V...no post.

At this time it somehow even didnt reset itself. Even clr cmos didnt work. Had to use QFlash with an usb Stick to get the Board working again. Thank god i have a second PC.

At an Intel Z390 System and the 2 other Boards mentioned earlier there was no Problem running XMP.


----------



## bigcid10

I had a weird situation and I would like to share how I solved it.
I was messing around in the bios of my ultra board(bios F4i) , try to solve this 99.8 bus speed problem 
so I bumped up to 101 and rebooted . It booted to windows fine and everything seemed OK except for one thing
I lost one of my SATA drives out of 2 (M.2's were not affected)
so I figured I swapped the cables to other ports ,no dice
I disconnected the one that was recognized and left the other connected, now windows won't finish booting,lol
keep in mind before I upped the bus speed ,they were fine.
so I swapped the drive that wasn't getting recognized with another drive and reconnected the other one 
and all was fine
something was screwy with that drive ,maybe to was pulling too many amps? 
I just used a USB adapter and copied the data to the blank drive 
but not it see's all the drives ,weird
any thoughts ?


----------



## w00dstock

Im gettin whea errors

Specs :
x570 master 
3900x 
16gb ram gskill 
2060super zotac
corsair 360 aio



A corrected hardware error has occurred.

Component: PCI Express Legacy Endpoint
Error Source: Advanced Error Reporting (PCI Express)

Primary Busevice:Function: 0xA:0x0:0x0
Secondary Busevice:Function: 0x0:0x0:0x0
Primary Device NameCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_1F06&SUBSYS_652019DA&REV_A1
Secondary Device Name:



A corrected hardware error has occurred.

Component: PCI Express Endpoint
Error Source: Advanced Error Reporting (PCI Express)

Primary Busevice:Function: 0xA:0x0:0x1
Secondary Busevice:Function: 0x0:0x0:0x0
Primary Device NameCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_10F9&SUBSYS_652019DA&REV_A1
Secondary Device Name:



Any idea what this is related to ?

Also this error started after i flashed the latest beta bios which is f5o


----------



## cnx

fallenguru said:


> ...
> Just in case you haven't seen this: https://noctua.at/media/wysiwyg/Noctua_PWM_specifications_white_paper.pdf.
> 
> Yes, it's entirely possible that it's Noctua's fault, or that some Noctuas are just faulty -- but these fans aren't new and I haven't found any mention of similar issues with other boards. I'd appreciate it if your tech people could contact theirs and get to the bottom of this. (I'll gladly contact their support myself, but "they say it's your fault" isn't much to go on.)


 @*GBT-MatthewH* :
Thanks for your feedback on the Noctuas.

I'll follow @*fallenguru* .
The fans ran without problems in my previous system.

Even if it is Noctua's fault, it would be really great if Gigabyte could take care of it and solve the problem, because it is very annoying for us.


----------



## GBT-MatthewH

Nopileus said:


> "BR/Raven" = Bristol Ridge and Raven Ridge
> 
> Or in easier terms, if you use an APU it will only support SATA (they have less lanes), on a regular Ryzen CPU you'll get PCIe.


Correct - Just to add this was not a decision we made. Those CPU's only support SATA direct from the CPU lanes. It's simply the spec/limitation of the processor



dansi said:


> Anyone know the difference between auto and normal settings for the voltages and vrm/llc settings?
> 
> In vrm/llc section, there are even more selection, from extreme to balance to performance...the bios is not helpful to provide description what each options do.
> 
> Matt perhaps you can update first post about what these selections mean to do.


AUTO/Normal are essentially the same. Different method but same result. For LLC in general the simplest explanation is that each level increase is more aggressive. LLC aren't exact values. They are a function that can be made to be more or less aggressive. * Typically* (and I say typically because it can be tuned for every platform) every level is a 10-15% change. Here is a test done on X470 to show you what I mean: 

   




davidambler said:


> Thanks for investigating this. My question is, if I have had these fans (Nocua NF-A12x25) in different systems and not had any 0rpm issues at boot or waking from sleep, why would I suddenly start having these issues with the X570 I AORUS PRO WIFI?


Its a problem with the duty cycle. You guys simply found a way to trigger it, but my understanding is the problem is with the fan itself. At least on the ones we tested.



fallenguru said:


> I'd appreciate it if your tech people could contact theirs and get to the bottom of this. (I'll gladly contact their support myself, but "they say it's your fault" isn't much to go on.)


We brought the issue to the vendor in HQ. They confirmed, at least on the fan we were testing, that it was a duty cycle issue. They replaced it and the problem went away. I sent an email out to Noctua here in the US to see what else we can do.



L.Thorne said:


> Does this apply to all Noctua PWM fans or to Noctua NF-A12x25 PWM only?


We only tested the A12x25 - We had some that worked no problem, some that fail. We replaced the failing ones and the issue went away.


----------



## Yuke

cnx said:


> @*GBT-MatthewH* :
> Thanks for your feedback on the Noctuas.
> 
> I'll follow @*fallenguru* .
> The fans ran without problems in my previous system.
> 
> Even if it is Noctua's fault, it would be really great if Gigabyte could take care of it and solve the problem, because it is very annoying for us.



For what it's worth: Had the same problem with the exact same fan and the exact same motherboard. Only happened once tho and never again.


----------



## Performer81

Performer81 said:


> CPU is Ryzen 3700X. Board: Gigabyte X570 Aorus Elite. Memory in A2/B2. 16 GB Patriot Viper (PE000423- PV416G340C6K).
> What have i done to get it to run?
> 
> Tested with Bios F4J and F4M
> 
> 
> Activate XMP Profile in Bios, all default...no post.
> 
> Activate XMP, (vram manually 1,38-1,4)...no post
> 
> activate xmp profile, all default, mem clock manual 3200...post
> 
> No XMP Profile, manually set mem clock at 3400, Timings at rated clocks, Voltage 1,38V...no post.
> 
> At this time it somehow even didnt reset itself. Even clr cmos didnt work. Had to use QFlash with an usb Stick to get the Board working again. Thank god i have a second PC.
> 
> At an Intel Z390 System and the 2 other Boards mentioned earlier there was no Problem running XMP.


I also tested a 16GB Corsair Vengeance 3200CL16 Kit. [email protected] is also not possible! Either this Board really hates!!!!! Hynix Ram or something else is wrong.


----------



## L.Thorne

GBT-MatthewH said:


> We only tested the A12x25 - We had some that worked no problem, some that fail. We replaced the failing ones and the issue went away.


Ok, thanks for the information and I really appreciate your efforts in troubleshooting this. I guess there would more posts about failing Noctuas if the fans that are included with NH-D15 CPU cooler would fail. And it's reassuring to know that Noctua recognizes the problem and will replace failing fans.


----------



## Lexi is Dumb

I've been having the noctua fan problem with two of my NF-A14 chromax fans. They just randomly stop working entirely.. replugging them into a different header fixes it even if it was a header that previously had the problem. Im constantly swapping two of these fans between the same 4 headers.. while one NF-A14 hasnt had the issue at all on its header and the NF-A15 and NF-F12 chromax fans plugged into CPU and CPU_OPT haven't had any problems. 

Im honestly ready to just go buy different fans.


----------



## L.Thorne

Lexi is Dumb said:


> I've been having the noctua fan problem with two of my NF-A14 chromax fans. They just randomly stop working entirely.. replugging them into a different header fixes it even if it was a header that previously had the problem. Im constantly swapping two of these fans between the same 4 headers.. while one NF-A14 hasnt had the issue at all on its header and the NF-A15 and NF-F12 chromax fans plugged into CPU and CPU_OPT haven't had any problems.
> 
> Im honestly ready to just go buy different fans.


Oh, bugger. Thanks for sharing. I was so sure I'll use Noctuas all the way and I have had my index finger on the Buy Now button for a while. But now I'm hesitating. For case fans there are luckily alternatives but I'm really fixed to have a Noctua CPU cooler with their fans.


----------



## _barat_

L.Thorne said:


> Oh, bugger. Thanks for sharing. I was so sure I'll use Noctuas all the way and I have had my index finger on the Buy Now button for a while. But now I'm hesitating. For case fans there are luckily alternatives but I'm really fixed to have a Noctua CPU cooler with their fans.


If it's usefull info - Silend Wings 3 from Be Quiet acts pretty well with Aorus Pro ... in the same time - fans with came with Noctua d15 works well as well so I don't knowi if it's Noctua issue - maybe it's only NF-A14?


----------



## _barat_

L.Thorne said:


> Oh, bugger. Thanks for sharing. I was so sure I'll use Noctuas all the way and I have had my index finger on the Buy Now button for a while. But now I'm hesitating. For case fans there are luckily alternatives but I'm really fixed to have a Noctua CPU cooler with their fans.


If it'll help - I have Silent Wings 3 as case fans and all acts well, also - fans with came with Noctua D15 work as it should (but those are pugged to CPU_FAN and CPU_OPT) so it seems, that it's not Noctua fault - at least not all fans.


----------



## Sleepykins

I really don't think it's the Noctua fans failing, I think it's something to do with the board + Fan combo here. You can force the fans on by manually setting them off of auto in the bios and then they won't turn off anymore, at least from what I can tell across these 2 days.

Are they failing across all Ryzen boards? Or just this set of Gigabyte ones? 

Also on the ram side of things, I haven't messed with it more yet but I'd love to get XMP working for 3200. Hardware should have no problem hitting it so something is weird is causing it to fail there.


----------



## _barat_

L.Thorne said:


> Oh, bugger. Thanks for sharing. I was so sure I'll use Noctuas all the way and I have had my index finger on the Buy Now button for a while. But now I'm hesitating. For case fans there are luckily alternatives but I'm really fixed to have a Noctua CPU cooler with their fans.


If it'll help - I have Silent Wings 3 as case fans and all acts well, also - fans with came with Noctua D15 work as it should (but those are pugged to CPU_FAN and CPU_OPT) so it seems, that it's not Noctua fault - at least not all fans.


----------



## pr0g4m1ng

Is there a limit current limit for the USB 2.0 slots? 

I have noticed a strange phenomenon with my Aorus x570 Pro: I run a 3700x with 1866MHz IF. I tested it excessively and thought that it runs rock stable at these settings because it ran that way for days and through several stress tests. But as soon as I started to use my system for playing I ran into problems. Sometimes the mouse stopped working and once the pc even rebooted. 

After some trial and error I found a way to reproduce the mouse problem: 

I only had my mouse (Steelseries Sensei 310) and Keyboard (Cherry G80-1890 / Raptor Gaming K1) connected during the testing period. 

When I wanted to play and stream again I also connected my monitor's usb hub (it's a BenQ 2420z) and my microphone (a Samson Meteor) to the mainboard. Since all these four devices are USB 2.0 devices I put them all in the four black USB ports. 

And this apparently is a problem: When I start Teamspeak or any other software that uses the microphone the mouse goes dark for a second and then won't work anymore unless I reboot the system. 

I also once had the system reboot on its own after scrolling with the mouse wheel. 

I was able to test all devices on my old system (Gigabyte z87x-ud5h with an Intel i7 4790k) and they work flawlessly there. They also work just as well on my notebook.


----------



## Waltc

TMatzelle60 said:


> How is the X570 Master?
> 
> Also how is Gigabyte RGB Software?



I think the Master is a very nice mobo--likely the best I've ever owned--and I've been buying them for 30+ years... Yea--like it fine. No problems thus far, but I should qualify that with I never allow my desktops to sleep, but that's something with a lot of variables besides just the mobo bios--but some folks with an Aorus x570 mboard say they have problem with sleep/hibernation. OK, don't use RGB software--don't do Christmas trees until Christmas.... But, none of the GB "application software" works for me--none of it. Win10x64, v1903, build 10014. Though I do see they've put out a newer version of their RGB software, so if that's important to you you may be in luck on that score. But the rest of it? Ah, you don't need it... It's all totally superfluous, aside from the fact that none of it works... GB really needs to update it's utilities for no other reason than to enhance their reputation--which has grown enormously in 2019 with their x570 boards. I think a good rep is earned by them and deserved for this Master--take it out of the box and you know it's a work of art... I mean that, seriously. Nice mboard!


----------



## Nopileus

pr0g4m1ng said:


> Is there a limit current limit for the USB 2.0 slots?
> 
> I have noticed a strange phenomenon with my Aorus x570 Pro: I run a 3700x with 1866MHz IF. I tested it excessively and thought that it runs rock stable at these settings because it ran that way for days and through several stress tests. But as soon as I started to use my system for playing ran into problems. Sometimes the mouse stopped working and once the pc even rebooted.
> 
> After some trial and error I found a way to reproduce the mouse problem:
> 
> I only had my mouse (Steelseries Sensei 310) and Keyboard (Cherry G80-1890 / Raptor Gaming K1) connected during the testing period.
> 
> When I wanted to play and stream again I also connected my monitor's usb hub (it's a BenQ 2420z) and my microphone (a Samson Meteor) to the mainboard. Since all these four devices are USB 2.0 devices I put them all in the four black USB ports.
> 
> And this apparently is a problem: When I start Teamspeak or any other software that uses the microphone the mouse goes dark for a second and then won't work anymore unless I reboot the system.
> 
> I also once had the system reboot on its own after scrolling with the mouse wheel.
> 
> I was able to test all devices on my old system (Gigabyte z87x-ud5h with an Intel i7 4790k) and they work flawlessly there. They also work just as well on my notebook.


The four USB2.0 ports appear to all be connected to a USB hub on the Mainboard so that's likely where your problems come from.
I had a similar issue with Mouse/Keyboard dropouts when i also connected a USB audio device to one of those ports, once i moved this to a USB3.0 port everything worked fine.

While it might still be a power related issue i'm guessing it's a contention issue on the USB Hub when having multiple 1000hz gaming peripherals plus a real time audio device connected.

Edit: For reference i'm on the Elite, but the USB2.0 ports should be layed out the same on the entire range.


----------



## pschorr1123

Performer81 said:


> I also tested a 16GB Corsair Vengeance 3200CL16 Kit. [email protected] is also not possible! Either this Board really hates!!!!! Hynix Ram or something else is wrong.


A couple users with major memory issues similar to yours have had success when the re-seat the CPU. Just be sure to run a stress test on the cpu prior if possible to heat it up since the stock cooler can easily rip the CPU out of the locked socket if not careful.

Also try only 1 stick of Ram at a time to test each memory slot and stick to rule out a hardware failure such a a bad dimm socket


edit: also be sure that you are using A2 and B2 (2nd and 4th if starting from the CPU at 1) since this is a "daisy chain" topology motherboard you will have major issues if using the wrong slots with only 2 dimms.


----------



## Performer81

I have a Noctua C14S Cooler and The CPU is definitely seated correctly an stable. Memory is of course in A2/B2. I will test now one stick alone.

Edit: Ok i tested with only one 8 GB Stick. In B2 it boots up just fine with XMP and in A2 it doesnt boot. Tested it with both sticks. SO can i confirm A2 is somehow bad and i have to send the board back?:h34r-smi


----------



## pr0g4m1ng

Nopileus said:


> The four USB2.0 ports appear to all be connected to a USB hub on the Mainboard so that's likely where your problems come from.
> I had a similar issue with Mouse/Keyboard dropouts when i also connected a USB audio device to one of those ports, once i moved this to a USB3.0 port everything worked fine.
> 
> While it might still be a power related issue i'm guessing it's a contention issue on the USB Hub when having multiple 1000hz gaming peripherals plus a real time audio device connected.
> 
> Edit: For reference i'm on the Elite, but the USB2.0 ports should be layed out the same on the entire range.


Thanks. I put the microphone and the usb hub into some of the usb 3x-ports and it seems to work now.


----------



## GBT-MatthewH

Performer81 said:


> I have a Noctua C14S Cooler and The CPU is definitely seated correctly an stable. Memory is of course in A2/B2. I will test now one stick alone.
> 
> Edit: Ok i tested with only one 8 GB Stick. In B2 it boots up just fine with XMP and in A2 it doesnt boot. Tested it with both sticks. SO can i confirm A2 is somehow bad and i have to send the board back?:h34r-smi


You could try re-seating the CPU, but thats really more of an Intel troubleshooting step. If both sticks work in B2, neither works in A2, it points towards the slot. The only other outside chance is something is grounding on the case. You could try the board outside the case real quick before you totally tear it down just to confirm.


----------



## GBT-MatthewH

Sleepykins said:


> I really don't think it's the Noctua fans failing, I think it's something to do with the board + Fan combo here.


I would lean this way as well. Definitely an odd problem. Our sample size of 3-4 fans isn't exactly definitive proof of anything. We will keep working on it on our end, I was just giving you guys an update on what we have found thus far.


----------



## Heuchler

Performer81 said:


> I also tested a 16GB Corsair Vengeance 3200CL16 Kit. [email protected] is also not possible! Either this Board really hates!!!!! Hynix Ram or something else is wrong.


I have Hynix CJR (SR) work fine on XMP at 3600 @19-20-20-20-40.



I run them at 3800 @16-20-20-20. Somebody else with a X570 Master has 4x8GB CJR at 3800.


Doing Custom Memory Timings is pretty easy on the X570 AORUS boards. And performance better. Tried to make a easy guide.
https://www.overclock.net/forum/28071808-post4.html


----------



## pschorr1123

Performer81 said:


> I have a Noctua C14S Cooler and The CPU is definitely seated correctly an stable. Memory is of course in A2/B2. I will test now one stick alone.
> 
> Edit: Ok i tested with only one 8 GB Stick. In B2 it boots up just fine with XMP and in A2 it doesnt boot. Tested it with both sticks. SO can i confirm A2 is somehow bad and i have to send the board back?:h34r-smi



Yeah it looks like you got a bad motherboard. Sorry 

Maybe try to re-seat the CPU to see if A2 will work afterwards. It's possible 1 of the pins isn't making contact and that pin is wired to the A2 memory bank.


----------



## Killajolt

GBT-MatthewH said:


> Sleepykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> I really don't think it's the Noctua fans failing, I think it's something to do with the board + Fan combo here.
> 
> 
> 
> I would lean this way as well. Definitely an odd problem. Our sample size of 3-4 fans isn't exactly definitive proof of anything. We will keep working on it on our end, I was just giving you guys an update on what we have found thus far.
Click to expand...

Thanks for the updates, very cool of you one of reasons i bought a gigabyte board. 

I had two of three noctua 140mm pwm fans connected to a (powered) hub connected to system fan 1. 2 fans randomly stopped spinning on boot, i removed the hub and set them to system fan 1, 2, 3 and that Seems to have fixed it for now. I'll keep an eye on it hoply its fixable via a bios update and not a fan issue (which would be weird since they never had a problem like this till now on the older 140mm fans).


----------



## ryajin

pr0g4m1ng said:


> Is there a limit current limit for the USB 2.0 slots?
> 
> I have noticed a strange phenomenon with my Aorus x570 Pro: I run a 3700x with 1866MHz IF. I tested it excessively and thought that it runs rock stable at these settings because it ran that way for days and through several stress tests. But as soon as I started to use my system for playing I ran into problems. Sometimes the mouse stopped working and once the pc even rebooted.
> 
> After some trial and error I found a way to reproduce the mouse problem:
> 
> I only had my mouse (Steelseries Sensei 310) and Keyboard (Cherry G80-1890 / Raptor Gaming K1) connected during the testing period.
> 
> When I wanted to play and stream again I also connected my monitor's usb hub (it's a BenQ 2420z) and my microphone (a Samson Meteor) to the mainboard. Since all these four devices are USB 2.0 devices I put them all in the four black USB ports.
> 
> And this apparently is a problem: When I start Teamspeak or any other software that uses the microphone the mouse goes dark for a second and then won't work anymore unless I reboot the system.
> 
> I also once had the system reboot on its own after scrolling with the mouse wheel.
> 
> I was able to test all devices on my old system (Gigabyte z87x-ud5h with an Intel i7 4790k) and they work flawlessly there. They also work just as well on my notebook.



This sounds a bit like a problem I had when overclocking Ram and IF to 3600MHz+
Can you try raising VCORE SOC to 1.17500V and see if it gets better? (This value worked for me maybe you can use lower values?) Also check if the VCORE SOC is actually applied.


----------



## siluah

Performer81 said:


> I also tested a 16GB Corsair Vengeance 3200CL16 Kit. [email protected] is also not possible! Either this Board really hates!!!!! Hynix Ram or something else is wrong.


My Corsair CMK16GX4M2B3200C16 kit is not stable at all on my X570 Aorus Pro Wifi unless I change tRC from 54 to 56. Then it is stable and my machine no longer bluescreens after booting into Windows.


----------



## GBT-MatthewH

Anyone with master want to try a test BIOS? Specifically this is a new formula for OC memory training. I can finally hit 3733 @ 1867 with 4 sticks 

This is an experiment, so I would appreciate any feedback specifically about RAM OC'ing on this VS F5O. Also on failed boot attempts (too aggressive of an OC) if it recovers any faster.

X570 Master BIOS: TO7


----------



## funks

GBT-MatthewH said:


> Anyone with master want to try a test BIOS?


There's a funky problem with the Gigabyte Aorus Pro Wifi X570 (I'm running the latest BETA BIOS - F4M). The mobo WIFI / Bluetooth device disappears from time to time (not detected by Windows even after a reboot) - but comes back if I do a deep cold boot (pull the power plug , press the power button to discharge the mobo capacitors, plug it back and and start).


----------



## Billy McDowell

I wanted to give out an update on the bios F3L bios for Aorus Xtreme on 3900x with 32gb Trident Z NEO F4-3600C14D-16GTZN (4x8) OC CL14 3800 or F4-3600C14Q-32GTZN (Same Sticks) I finally managed to get overclocked cpu + memory & sub timings working correctly on the bios menu it took me about 48 hours or trial and error to find out what was happening. 2 things I noticed the first was the the dram calculator for v1.6.0.3 was not giving me correct number to get a successful overclock unless i was under a different bios F3E. 

I used the new version v1.6.1 which has alot of different settings changed and i plugged those in using the safe and manual settings. They both have worked. I had to implement some additional settings into this to make it boot properly. I will post screenshots of my whole bios setup so people know whats going on at least. Now understand that different bios have made my overclocking change a little bit which is very exhausting. 

I think the 2nd issue was the fact that now I have to plug my ram timings in one spot then do my cpu oc if a different spot this changing from the bios update i believe since i didnt have this issue on F3E. Note I am running a 1.35vcore but it could be lower as it was not working for me at 1.325vcore like it was on F3E. I believe i am putting out more then what the bios is showing if anyone should use my settings look into a hwinfo or some program that will tell you good numbers.

@Nighthog I still am having the same issue running 4.3ghz all cores + memory oc where this is what will happen to me I will cold boot from ps then i will load my bios settings, reboot it will go to windows about 60% - 80% with out boot looping into a 3f debug code usually then making me reload the profile. I never have any issue in windows but only when i tell windows to reboot or start from a cold boot will post work 60% - 80% of the time. I have ran more benchmarks but not extensively yet just cinebench and cpuz. I have worked on my voltages pretty heavily and it is not 100% fine tuned but it is working atm. Some things might be higher then others. I am going to throw my screenshots up and i wanted to know if you can help me out with trying to figure out where i am messing up at. User input for me is what i need at the moment as I have read as much as i can and tried alot of combinations but not i need some more experience then just playing with settings. My LLC might be part of the issue as i am running everything on extreme. we will see soon my college classes are taking alot of my time atm. This is either a user error or a bios problem just need some clarification. Also I still have not gotten the aqua 10gb lan to work or even recognize, I will be reformatting the drive again soon to start fresh hopefully this will solve it or a bios update I will eventually rma the board if it doesn't get working.

Screenshots of bios attached to pdf


----------



## monza1412

funks said:


> There's a funky problem with the Gigabyte Aorus Pro Wifi X570 (I'm running the latest BETA BIOS - F4M). The mobo WIFI / Bluetooth device disappears from time to time (not detected by Windows even after a reboot) - but comes back if I do a deep cold boot (pull the power plug , press the power button to discharge the mobo capacitors, plug it back and and start).


I had that same issue, in my case was caused when undervolting the VSOC.


----------



## tzjj

Someone please tell if wake on lan works for him on his x570 Elite? Does it even support wol from power off state? WOL is enabled in bios but it doesnt work, cant wake up the PC.


----------



## rastaviper

Just received a brand new Elite mobo by Amazon.
Is rev 1.0 still the latest?
Since it was out of stock recently, I would expect to get the latest batch.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cata79

tzjj said:


> Someone please tell if wake on lan works for him on his x570 Elite? Does it even support wol from power off state? WOL is enabled in bios but it doesnt work, cant wake up the PC.


Only enabling wol in bios is not enough. https://www.groovypost.com/howto/enable-wake-on-lan-windows-10/


----------



## Skystriker

GBT-MatthewH said:


> I would lean this way as well. Definitely an odd problem. Our sample size of 3-4 fans isn't exactly definitive proof of anything. We will keep working on it on our end, I was just giving you guys an update on what we have found thus far.


Thanks for your hard work.

I tested also my two NF-A12x25 PWM fans from the Noctua NH-U12A CPU-Cooler with your steps and both stopped working as well.
A normal boot or reboot, don't fixed their behavior. 
Only a cold boot [Motherboard was powerless earlier (PSU was off)] fixed the problem, and the fans are working flawless again. 

Maybe this problem is caused by a value in the smart fan software, which will only reset/delete when the Motherboard is powerless?

BIOS-Version: F5l
Board: X570 Aorus Master

Btw: My three Noctua NF-A14 PWM chassis fans are working fine.


----------



## OCingDan

GBT-MatthewH said:


> Anyone with master want to try a test BIOS? Specifically this is a new formula for OC memory training. I can finally hit 3733 @ 1867 with 4 sticks
> 
> This is an experiment, so I would appreciate any feedback specifically about RAM OC'ing on this VS F5O. Also on failed boot attempts (too aggressive of an OC) if it recovers any faster.


I just grabbed 4 sticks of Trident Z RGB 3200C14 16GB ( 2 x F4-3200C14D-32GTZR ) and did some overclocking on x570 master F5o with a 3900x this morning. It was challenging due to my 5700xt having issues training at PCIe 4.0. I managed to get [email protected] after a lot of BIOS resets. It was hard to tell the time spent in memory training vs that PCIe 4.0 issue but I'd guess around 20 seconds.

I installed the beta BIOS and it was a night and day difference. I started at 3800 according to DRAM calculator 1.61. It powered off and on two-three times, and after less than 15 seconds, it POSTed but at 2133 with my BIOS settings intact. I tried a few other timings and the iterations were much faster than before. It seemed easier to get into Windows but since I don't have a lot of experience OC'ing on x570, it's hard to tell.

I was able to boot to Windows at [email protected] (forgot the sub timings) but my FCLK was off from my UCLK so my latency was horrible. I'm not interested in an OC where UCLK != FCLK.

I settled again at [email protected] and I'm going to run memtest/stability tests now before pushing this kit further.


----------



## Nighthog

Billy McDowell said:


> I wanted to give out an update on the bios F3L bios for Aorus Xtreme on 3900x with 32gb Trident Z NEO F4-3600C14D-16GTZN (4x8) OC CL14 3800 or F4-3600C14Q-32GTZN (Same Sticks) I finally managed to get overclocked cpu + memory & sub timings working correctly on the bios menu it took me about 48 hours or trial and error to find out what was happening. 2 things I noticed the first was the the dram calculator for v1.6.0.3 was not giving me correct number to get a successful overclock unless i was under a different bios F3E.
> 
> I used the new version v1.6.1 which has alot of different settings changed and i plugged those in using the safe and manual settings. They both have worked. I had to implement some additional settings into this to make it boot properly. I will post screenshots of my whole bios setup so people know whats going on at least. Now understand that different bios have made my overclocking change a little bit which is very exhausting.
> 
> I think the 2nd issue was the fact that now I have to plug my ram timings in one spot then do my cpu oc if a different spot this changing from the bios update i believe since i didnt have this issue on F3E. Note I am running a 1.35vcore but it could be lower as it was not working for me at 1.325vcore like it was on F3E. I believe i am putting out more then what the bios is showing if anyone should use my settings look into a hwinfo or some program that will tell you good numbers.
> 
> @Nighthog I still am having the same issue running 4.3ghz all cores + memory oc where this is what will happen to me I will cold boot from ps then i will load my bios settings, reboot it will go to windows about 60% - 80% with out boot looping into a 3f debug code usually then making me reload the profile. I never have any issue in windows but only when i tell windows to reboot or start from a cold boot will post work 60% - 80% of the time. I have ran more benchmarks but not extensively yet just cinebench and cpuz. I have worked on my voltages pretty heavily and it is not 100% fine tuned but it is working atm. Some things might be higher then others. I am going to throw my screenshots up and i wanted to know if you can help me out with trying to figure out where i am messing up at. User input for me is what i need at the moment as I have read as much as i can and tried alot of combinations but not i need some more experience then just playing with settings. My LLC might be part of the issue as i am running everything on extreme. we will see soon my college classes are taking alot of my time atm. This is either a user error or a bios problem just need some clarification. Also I still have not gotten the aqua 10gb lan to work or even recognize, I will be reformatting the drive again soon to start fresh hopefully this will solve it or a bios update I will eventually rma the board if it doesn't get working.
> 
> Screenshots of bios attached to pdf


About your settings in the PDF. I don't really recommend setting everything manually with the dual entries. Leave most auto and only use the MAIN MENU & AMD_OVERCLOCKING. Only VDDP & VDDG need to be set under AMD_CBS as safety. The DRAM training usually wants to mess with those otherwise on a failed boot.

I see you set both the P-state OC & AMD_OVERCLOCKING CPU OC. Leave the P-state & auto and either only use AMD_OVERCLOCKING or the main menu CPU_MULTI/voltage settings. It leaves the things less cluttered to know what went wrong/what was used?

Your problem with only getting infrequent success at boot is the same I get when running on the edge what the memory & motherboard/cpu can handle. I get the same behaviour running 4266/4X8Gb or 4600-4666/2X8GB. It's not just stable, board doesn't like running with the current parts @ that speed successfully. There are settings that can help and settings that can make it worse. You basically need to tune your settings to be more to your systems liking. 
The settings I've seen to be primary are MEMORY timings,cad bus values & Data Bus Configuration. There are so many configurations possible you just need to start somewhere and test if it was better or worse.

Data Bus Configuration:
RZQ/7, RZQ/3, RZQ/1
RZQ/7, RZQ/2, RZQ/1
disabled, RZQ/3, RZQ/1
disabled, RZQ/3, RZQ/5
disabled, RZQ/3, RZQ/6
disabled, RZQ/2, RZQ/5
disabled, RZQ/2, RZQ/6
disabled, disabled, RZQ/5
disabled, disabled, RZQ/4
Test these out to see if any gives improvement. I had good luck with [disabled, RZQ/3, RZQ/6] for my E-die kits on the Aorus Xtreme. 
Samsung B-die might like [disabled, disabled, RZQ/5] better as that is what I see other users report for those kits. (though I had bad experience with it refusing to boot too often)

CAD Bus Drive Strength:
24, 20, 24, 24 (is stock and works mostly ok)
24, 20, 20, 20
20, 20, 20, 20
30, 20, 20, 20
40, 20, 20, 20
24, 24, 24, 24
24, 20, 30, 30
This is pure testing, You just try different combos. This is mostly when I try to squeeze out errors that appear random and no timings seem to fix.
60.20.24.24 I usually needed for GDM:disabled 1T @ 3800/1900 but it was newer 100% error free. Random glitches would occur that didn't show in Error testing.
I'm currently trying different values to ~stablize~ 4266Mhz 4x8Gb as I still have Boot problems. Some combinations boot easier than others and others will cause errors, Still trying to figure out the best combo. 
At higher frequency I've seen the higher values gives issues and likes these to be as low as possible.

CAD Bus Setup Timing:
AUTO, AUTO, AUTO is 99% safe for all settings. *[0, 0, 0]*
Safe values usually depends on your Memory kits I presume. 
Most values don't work I've noted, ends up giving errors. But there are some combinations that just give you the extra edge to stabilize at higher speeds.
CkeSetup I can use 3-10 and it helps a little with the stuck/bad boots. Addr/CsOdt I've not found better than letting them be AUTO yet.

procODT: 
I usually found the higher the MEMORY frequency the lower you need to have this set to be stable/bootable. My E-die only likes 36.9Ohm @ 4000+ speeds. No other values work there.

CLDO_VDDP:
Just don't run too low value, you will get odd behaviour like random reboots or USB glitches etc I saw. Having this "just right" is a thing and can be helpful rather than having it too high.
CLDO_VDDG: 
Too High and FCLK/Memory gives errors. Too low you get crashes in higher loads like Y-cruncher bench. 900-975 range seems ok but I've seen 975 can be too high if running higher OC and needed lower values there (4450OC with +1.450vCore) but 975mv was perfect for 4400 OC. This too probably has a "just right" value. Though it differs depending on other factors like CPU Clock, MEM, silicon quality etc.

LLC:
I don't recommend going higher than [TURBO]. If you use [Turbo] you get the same voltage you set in BIOS with a DMM measured at the back of the cpu socket under load. Higher LLC will give you higher voltage than set in BIOS.
[Turbo] and higher have their issues with higher loads. They can shut off you computer suddenly if hit with a higher load as a spike. OVP OCP? I think OVP hitting and shutting down/rebooting if you run 1.400-1.450++ volts. The higher the LLC the lower the 'safe' voltage range goes without issues. Though I never adjusted the OVP/OCP settings and had them @ AUTO.
[High] doesn't cause this issue and what I'm using with AUTO OCP/OVP. I can then "safely run" 1.450+volts @4400-4450Mhz range if I want to check OC/stability. Though I don't recommend this to anyone, I'm probably soon frying it there anyway.


----------



## Nighthog

bigcid10 said:


> I had a weird situation and I would like to share how I solved it.
> I was messing around in the bios of my ultra board(bios F4i) , try to solve this 99.8 bus speed problem
> so I bumped up to 101 and rebooted . It booted to windows fine and everything seemed OK except for one thing
> I lost one of my SATA drives out of 2 (M.2's were not affected)
> so I figured I swapped the cables to other ports ,no dice
> I disconnected the one that was recognized and left the other connected, now windows won't finish booting,lol
> keep in mind before I upped the bus speed ,they were fine.
> so I swapped the drive that wasn't getting recognized with another drive and reconnected the other one
> and all was fine
> something was screwy with that drive ,maybe to was pulling too many amps?
> I just used a USB adapter and copied the data to the blank drive
> but not it see's all the drives ,weird
> any thoughts ?


BCLK doesn't work with the SATA ports on X570. They just stop working with higher BCLK. I recommend you going back to 100BCLK.

X470 was easier but you needed to use the right ports and no too many drives. (130BCLK possible on my X470 Biostar)
X570 SATA stop functioning even with 101BCLK. Some drives might work but it's on the edge and may give glitches sooner or later.


----------



## Cata79

Well, 101MHz bus works fine with my AP and my 3 sata drives (2 old spinpoints and a ssd).


----------



## Nighthog

Cata79 said:


> Well, 101MHz bus works fine with my AP and my 3 sata drives (2 old spinpoints and a ssd).


MY HDD was fine but SSD was having issues @ 101.... 101.66... both disappear. And BOTH worked @ 130BCLK with X470..


----------



## Streetdragon

Nighthog said:


> About your settings in the PDF. I don't really recommend setting everything manually with the dual entries. Leave most auto and only use the MAIN MENU & AMD_OVERCLOCKING. Only VDDP & VDDG need to be set under AMD_CBS as safety. The DRAM training usually wants to mess with those otherwise on a failed boot.
> 
> I see you set both the P-state OC & AMD_OVERCLOCKING CPU OC. Leave the P-state & auto and either only use AMD_OVERCLOCKING or the main menu CPU_MULTI/voltage settings. It leaves the things less cluttered to know what went wrong/what was used?
> 
> Your problem with only getting infrequent success at boot is the same I get when running on the edge what the memory & motherboard/cpu can handle. I get the same behaviour running 4266/4X8Gb or 4600-4666/2X8GB. It's not just stable, board doesn't like running with the current parts @ that speed successfully. There are settings that can help and settings that can make it worse. You basically need to tune your settings to be more to your systems liking.
> The settings I've seen to be primary are MEMORY timings,cad bus values & Data Bus Configuration. There are so many configurations possible you just need to start somewhere and test if it was better or worse.
> 
> Data Bus Configuration:
> RZQ/7, RZQ/3, RZQ/1
> RZQ/7, RZQ/2, RZQ/1
> disabled, RZQ/3, RZQ/1
> disabled, RZQ/3, RZQ/5
> disabled, RZQ/3, RZQ/6
> disabled, RZQ/2, RZQ/5
> disabled, RZQ/2, RZQ/6
> disabled, disabled, RZQ/5
> disabled, disabled, RZQ/4
> Test these out to see if any gives improvement. I had good luck with [disabled, RZQ/3, RZQ/6] for my E-die kits on the Aorus Xtreme.
> Samsung B-die might like [disabled, disabled, RZQ/5] better as that is what I see other users report for those kits. (though I had bad experience with it refusing to boot too often)
> 
> CAD Bus Drive Strength:
> 24, 20, 24, 24 (is stock and works mostly ok)
> 24, 20, 20, 20
> 20, 20, 20, 20
> 30, 20, 20, 20
> 40, 20, 20, 20
> 24, 24, 24, 24
> 24, 20, 30, 30
> This is pure testing, You just try different combos. This is mostly when I try to squeeze out errors that appear random and no timings seem to fix.
> 60.20.24.24 I usually needed for GDM:disabled 1T @ 3800/1900 but it was newer 100% error free. Random glitches would occur that didn't show in Error testing.
> I'm currently trying different values to ~stablize~ 4266Mhz 4x8Gb as I still have Boot problems. Some combinations boot easier than others and others will cause errors, Still trying to figure out the best combo.
> At higher frequency I've seen the higher values gives issues and likes these to be as low as possible.
> 
> CAD Bus Setup Timing:
> AUTO, AUTO, AUTO is 99% safe for all settings. *[0, 0, 0]*
> Safe values usually depends on your Memory kits I presume.
> Most values don't work I've noted, ends up giving errors. But there are some combinations that just give you the extra edge to stabilize at higher speeds.
> CkeSetup I can use 3-10 and it helps a little with the stuck/bad boots. Addr/CsOdt I've not found better than letting them be AUTO yet.
> 
> procODT:
> I usually found the higher the MEMORY frequency the lower you need to have this set to be stable/bootable. My E-die only likes 36.9Ohm @ 4000+ speeds. No other values work there.
> 
> CLDO_VDDP:
> Just don't run too low value, you will get odd behaviour like random reboots or USB glitches etc I saw. Having this "just right" is a thing and can be helpful rather than having it too high.
> CLDO_VDDG:
> Too High and FCLK/Memory gives errors. Too low you get crashes in higher loads like Y-cruncher bench. 900-975 range seems ok but I've seen 975 can be too high if running higher OC and needed lower values there (4450OC with +1.450vCore) but 975mv was perfect for 4400 OC. This too probably has a "just right" value. Though it differs depending on other factors like CPU Clock, MEM, silicon quality etc.
> 
> LLC:
> I don't recommend going higher than [TURBO]. If you use [Turbo] you get the same voltage you set in BIOS with a DMM measured at the back of the cpu socket under load. Higher LLC will give you higher voltage than set in BIOS.
> [Turbo] and higher have their issues with higher loads. They can shut off you computer suddenly if hit with a higher load as a spike. OVP OCP? I think OVP hitting and shutting down/rebooting if you run 1.400-1.450++ volts. The higher the LLC the lower the 'safe' voltage range goes without issues. Though I never adjusted the OVP/OCP settings and had them @ AUTO.
> [High] doesn't cause this issue and what I'm using with AUTO OCP/OVP. I can then "safely run" 1.450+volts @4400-4450Mhz range if I want to check OC/stability. Though I don't recommend this to anyone, I'm probably soon frying it there anyway.



yeahhhhhh BUT
vddP = ddr conecctions stuff
vddG = IF stability. Has more or nothing to do with ram clocks


----------



## letired

letired said:


> *Video Connection Cold Boot Issues* (Gigabyte x570 Aorus Elite, F4m BIOS, Ryzen 5 3600, 144hz Acer Monitor, You can see my full system stats in my signature)
> 
> I hope this extensive bug report helps someone. I used to work in QA, so I'm hoping the reproduction steps will help @*GBT-MatthewH*
> 
> *Backstory*:
> I've been having extensive issues with this board, sometimes it just refuses to boot, and much of it seems to have to do with the video connection. In order to get it to POST the first time after building, I had to plug in a DVI cable. I was completely stumped as to why it wasn't booting, but someone on reddit helped me out with that tip and then pointed me here.
> After trying the DVI cable and finally getting it to boot, I tried with an HDMI cable. I got it to boot after plugging them both in and powercycling. I then did the same with DisplayPort.
> After getting into the BIOS, I flashed with the latest version to try to alleviate issues. Nothing seems to be helping.
> Lately the board refuses to boot the first time it is powered on after a cold boot, but my BIOS settings save just fine with no issues. When I say "refused to boot", I mean the following: fans spin up, LEDs light up, but nothing is displayed.
> 
> *Ruling Out Issues*:
> In order to get it to boot the first time, I had to move RAM around. I tried booting with both sticks in the A2 and B2 slots as recommended by the manual. It did not boot. I then tried one stick in the A1 slot and a DVI cable, it booted. Then I swapped RAM sticks to check if one was bad, no issues. Then put the sticks in A1 and B1 slots, where they remain and appear to be fine. I ran MemTest86 with XMP! enabled for 4 hours with zero errors.
> My video card is also fine, I ran it for 4 months in another build with zero issues. I also cross-checked it back in the old build to make sure I hadn't broken it during installation and that the cables I am using were fine. Same GPU, same cables, same monitor, all confirmed to work with my old system.
> 
> *Latest Issues*:
> After an extended period of being powered down (PSU remained switched on), the board refused to boot with just DisplayPort plugged in. I left CSM enabled from previous testing. CSM appears to have no effect on my boot issues. I powercycled a few times, nothing happened.
> 
> I then plugged in an HDMI cable in addition to the already connected DisplayPort cable. I did not touch BIOS settings. Once inside Windows, everything ran fine on DisplayPort.
> 
> Then I powered down and attempted to boot again right away with both cords plugged in, and it refused to boot. I powercycled a few times, and it refused to boot every time.
> 
> I then unplugged DisplayPort, and tried again with just HDMI connected. It refused to boot. I powercycled once, and it booted into windows.
> 
> I then shut down, switched off PSU, waited 2 minutes, switched PSU back on, and tried to boot again with just HDMI connected. It refused to boot. I powercycled once, and it booted into windows.
> 
> I then shut down, and immediately attempted to boot back up again. It booted into Windows.
> 
> I then shut down, waited 15 seconds (didn't touch the PSU), and tried to boot again with just HDMI connected. It refused to boot. I powercycled once, and it booted into windows.
> 
> I am considering RMAing the board, but I'm unsure if this will solve the issues. (I am also considering returning the whole system and waiting 3 months until the parties involved are actually prepared to launch a product without extensive issues.)



So, on the advice of our GB rep here, I contacted tech support, they gave me a list of things to try. One of their requests was to try with an entirely new PSU. Luckily, I had one from an old build lying around, and my problems are miraculously gone. Yes, *the PSU *fixed issues with booting with the "wrong" display cable plugged in. *SEE UPDATE*

Yes, it was my PSU - a be quiet! PURE POWER 11 600w. I spent the extra cash to get a _"nice" _PSU, and yet, apparently it is the component that has given me so much trouble. I'm so confused as to what this could have to do with HDMI vs DVI vs DisplayPort. I spent hours testing, literally changing only the plug in the back of the GPU, booting over and over and over to try to isolate what issue was caused by what. Who knows. I've experienced a dead/dying PSU before, and it was nothing like this.

*UPDATE*: Just got back from the store after exchanging for a brand new be quiet! PURE POWER 11 600w. Exact same issues as with the other PSU of the same make/model. Either I got two bunk PSU's (unbelievably unlikely), or Gigabyte's x570 board doesn't play nicely with this PURE POWER 11. What in the ****. I'll fully swap in the Enermax Revolution DUO 700w for this build I guess. I know a Vega64 can pull a lot of power, but 600w should be more than sufficient. Additionally, once the PC had booted I could use it just fine. Games ran perfectly, no power problems, etc. Going to try the new PURE POWER 11 600w in my old PC I guess. I feel bad taking it back again when this is obviously a compatibility issue.


----------



## bigcid10

Nighthog said:


> BCLK doesn't work with the SATA ports on X570. They just stop working with higher BCLK. I recommend you going back to 100BCLK.
> 
> X470 was easier but you needed to use the right ports and no too many drives. (130BCLK possible on my X470 Biostar)
> X570 SATA stop functioning even with 101BCLK. Some drives might work but it's on the edge and may give glitches sooner or later.


I switched one of the two drives and got them both working
for me it seems that it was something to do with the drive itself
I don't know why the board singled it out though
but I ended up going 43x100 over 42.75x101 anyway
Thank you


----------



## letired

Jaos said:


> I have the same issue, Elite Wifi on F2h with 5700 XT, 2x16GB Ballistix 3200 BLS2K16G4D32AESB, and the Aorus NVME gen4 drive. Warm reboots (and infrequently cold boots) often boot to OS just fine (can ssh in remotely) but display is dark. I've reseated the card several times and cycled the displayport cable. I also went from an MSI 1440p 27" back to a 24" 1080p MSI monitor and strangely it seems to happen less often?



What's your PSU? Swapping mine out to an Enermax Revolution DUO 700w from a bequiet! PURE POWER 11 600w very weirdly fixed my issues. I'm not running ANY HDD or extra accessories to warrant the extra 100w making a difference, but who knows...


----------



## polygonhell

letired said:


> What's your PSU? Swapping mine out to an Enermax Revolution DUO 700w from a bequiet! PURE POWER 11 600w very weirdly fixed my issues. I'm not running ANY HDD or extra accessories to warrant the extra 100w making a difference, but who knows...


I had a different issue but the same fix, swapping out the PSU.
I wonder if there is something on these boards causing issues with some PSU's.
In my case I swapped a new Corsair RM850x for a Corsair HX850i, so I don't think it's just the wattage, maybe the PSU requiring a minimum load on one of the lines it's not getting?


----------



## Lexi is Dumb

letired said:


> So, on the advice of our GB rep here, I contacted tech support, they gave me a list of things to try. One of their requests was to try with an entirely new PSU. Luckily, I had one from an old build lying around, and my problems are miraculously gone. Yes, *the PSU *fixed issues with booting with the "wrong" display cable plugged in. *SEE UPDATE*
> 
> Yes, it was my PSU - a be quiet! PURE POWER 11 600w. I spent the extra cash to get a _"nice" _PSU, and yet, apparently it is the component that has given me so much trouble. I'm so confused as to what this could have to do with HDMI vs DVI vs DisplayPort. I spent hours testing, literally changing only the plug in the back of the GPU, booting over and over and over to try to isolate what issue was caused by what. Who knows. I've experienced a dead/dying PSU before, and it was nothing like this.
> 
> *UPDATE*: Just got back from the store after exchanging for a brand new be quiet! PURE POWER 11 600w. Exact same issues as with the other PSU of the same make/model. Either I got two bunk PSU's (unbelievably unlikely), or Gigabyte's x570 board doesn't play nicely with this PURE POWER 11. What in the ****. I'll fully swap in the Enermax Revolution DUO 700w for this build I guess. I know a Vega64 can pull a lot of power, but 600w should be more than sufficient. Additionally, once the PC had booted I could use it just fine. Games ran perfectly, no power problems, etc. Going to try the new PURE POWER 11 600w in my old PC I guess. I feel bad taking it back again when this is obviously a compatibility issue.


Huh. I've been having displayport problems for a while also with a 144hz monitor and come to think of it they started not long after replacing my motherboard with the Pro Wifi. I'd get post screen sometimes but then immediately lose signal or just not have signal on boot at all.. other times i'd only have random flickers and sometimes all issues would disappear depending on the day until eventually none of the DP ports on my GPU would give signal at all to anything I connected. Ive gone mental over it for the last 2 weeks, I sent the monitor in for repair.. I got the GPU replaced, I tried an extra GPU besides that, i've replaced DP cables over and over and im still at the point of deciding whether or not to replace the monitor. I wonder if I should try a different PSU. The day I got this 2080 back, I replaced the cable with a very thick high quality HBR3 vesa certified cable fresh from the packet and updated the bios to the F4M beta from here.. and almost all the issues have disappeared except the occasional flicker has now come back after 2 days and I'm worried it's going to continue to degrade again like last time.. I wonder if certain PSUs in combination with PCI-E 4 signalling on these boards is causing some sort of signal/electrical interference

I mean surely it seems sorta strange that one after another completely new cables from brands I'd used in the past on this monitor with no issue just failed.. like i'm sure I didn't get so unlucky that I bought 5 bad cables in a row and the closest I've gotten to actually fixing the problem, at least most of it is with the thickest most insulated cable I bought. Something has to be causing signal integrity problems that just werent there prior, I mean 3 different GPUs.. a monitor that had its whole motherboard replaced.. im just absolutely out of ideas otherwise.


----------



## Performer81

Performer81 said:


> CPU is Ryzen 3700X. Board: Gigabyte X570 Aorus Elite. Memory in A2/B2. 16 GB Patriot Viper (PE000423- PV416G340C6K).
> What have i done to get it to run?
> 
> Tested with Bios F4J and F4M
> 
> 
> Activate XMP Profile in Bios, all default...no post.
> 
> Activate XMP, (vram manually 1,38-1,4)...no post
> 
> activate xmp profile, all default, mem clock manual 3200...post
> 
> No XMP Profile, manually set mem clock at 3400, Timings at rated clocks, Voltage 1,38V...no post.
> 
> At this time it somehow even didnt reset itself. Even clr cmos didnt work. Had to use QFlash with an usb Stick to get the Board working again. Thank god i have a second PC.
> 
> At an Intel Z390 System and the 2 other Boards mentioned earlier there was no Problem running XMP.






Performer81 said:


> I have a Noctua C14S Cooler and The CPU is definitely seated correctly an stable. Memory is of course in A2/B2. I will test now one stick alone.
> 
> Edit: Ok i tested with only one 8 GB Stick. In B2 it boots up just fine with XMP and in A2 it doesnt boot. Tested it with both sticks. SO can i confirm A2 is somehow bad and i have to send the board back?:h34r-smi





GBT-MatthewH said:


> You could try re-seating the CPU, but thats really more of an Intel troubleshooting step. If both sticks work in B2, neither works in A2, it points towards the slot. The only other outside chance is something is grounding on the case. You could try the board outside the case real quick before you totally tear it down just to confirm.


I got the Board to my computer shop for replacement. They tested and confirmed my problem. So i got a brand new board and though everything is good. WRONG!!!!!!!!
The new board has the exact!! same problem as my first board. How can this be??? SO either this is a fault of the whole series or somethings wrong with the bios and it gives memory slot A2 wrong voltage or something. I am not happy...
It has nothing to do with grounding or so. Board is on nine spacers and no more.


----------



## Nighthog

Performer81 said:


> I got the Board to my computer shop for replacement. They tested and confirmed my problem. So i got a brand new board and though everything is good. WRONG!!!!!!!!
> The new board has the exact!! same problem as my first board. How can this be??? SO either this is a fault of the whole series or somethings wrong with the bios and it gives memory slot A2 wrong voltage or something. I am not happy...
> It has nothing to do with grounding or so.


Did they test with your CPU or their own? 

I could maybe figure it's a bad batch otherwise?


----------



## Performer81

Other cpu. But my 3700 worked fine in an Asus C6H and an Asus X570 TUF Gaming before. No problems there with XMP whatsoever.

Edit: Between Dimm A1 and A2 there is a soldering point but without a little capacitor on it. Is that normal?


----------



## Dphotog

youll stop having your bios reset if you go down to 3733mhz I get that issue each time I go 3800. It will pass stress tests and have 0 errors but I have like a 1 in 5 chance of it not posting from a cold boot and resets my bios after boot looping twice. I personally dont think 3800 cl 14-15-15-15 is something you can realistically get unless you know your ****. Ive been experimenting for a month long now and about to give up on the 3800 dream. I am now playing with 3733mhz cl13 which seems to be going pretty well ill probably need to go cl 14 but at Least I dont get bootloops and bios resets now. Its really annoying not knowing what it is thats causing the bios resets/ bootloops but im Thinking its the FCLK telling me no.

Just as an example ive different things ive done ive uppd the Dram Voltage to dumb amounts to eliminate the idea maybe it was a dram voltage problem I changed socketed voltaged vddp/vddg The only thing I havent done after reading some of NightHogs Comments would to be to mess around with the CAD Bus Drive Strength. Not sure if thats whats driving my bootloops and bios resets but I may give it a go. Nothing to lose after trying so much.

Also youll probably need to Stress test/stability test just because you were able to post with cl 14 3800 doesnt even come close to being stable. I run Aida64 stability test preferably (8hrs) or You could do a quick run for 30mins to an hour + Tombraider bench test to make sure Memory is Stable. People will argue probably should use Prime 95 but I feel like that software is just meant to really crash anything LOL. 



Billy McDowell said:


> I wanted to give out an update on the bios F3L bios for Aorus Xtreme on 3900x with 32gb Trident Z NEO F4-3600C14D-16GTZN (4x8) OC CL14 3800 or F4-3600C14Q-32GTZN (Same Sticks) I finally managed to get overclocked cpu + memory & sub timings working correctly on the bios menu it took me about 48 hours or trial and error to find out what was happening. 2 things I noticed the first was the the dram calculator for v1.6.0.3 was not giving me correct number to get a successful overclock unless i was under a different bios F3E.
> 
> I used the new version v1.6.1 which has alot of different settings changed and i plugged those in using the safe and manual settings. They both have worked. I had to implement some additional settings into this to make it boot properly. I will post screenshots of my whole bios setup so people know whats going on at least. Now understand that different bios have made my overclocking change a little bit which is very exhausting.
> 
> I think the 2nd issue was the fact that now I have to plug my ram timings in one spot then do my cpu oc if a different spot this changing from the bios update i believe since i didnt have this issue on F3E. Note I am running a 1.35vcore but it could be lower as it was not working for me at 1.325vcore like it was on F3E. I believe i am putting out more then what the bios is showing if anyone should use my settings look into a hwinfo or some program that will tell you good numbers.
> 
> @Nighthog I still am having the same issue running 4.3ghz all cores + memory oc where this is what will happen to me I will cold boot from ps then i will load my bios settings, reboot it will go to windows about 60% - 80% with out boot looping into a 3f debug code usually then making me reload the profile. I never have any issue in windows but only when i tell windows to reboot or start from a cold boot will post work 60% - 80% of the time. I have ran more benchmarks but not extensively yet just cinebench and cpuz. I have worked on my voltages pretty heavily and it is not 100% fine tuned but it is working atm. Some things might be higher then others. I am going to throw my screenshots up and i wanted to know if you can help me out with trying to figure out where i am messing up at. User input for me is what i need at the moment as I have read as much as i can and tried alot of combinations but not i need some more experience then just playing with settings. My LLC might be part of the issue as i am running everything on extreme. we will see soon my college classes are taking alot of my time atm. This is either a user error or a bios problem just need some clarification. Also I still have not gotten the aqua 10gb lan to work or even recognize, I will be reformatting the drive again soon to start fresh hopefully this will solve it or a bios update I will eventually rma the board if it doesn't get working.
> 
> Screenshots of bios attached to pdf


----------



## Waltc

letired said:


> So, on the advice of our GB rep here, I contacted tech support, they gave me a list of things to try. One of their requests was to try with an entirely new PSU. Luckily, I had one from an old build lying around, and my problems are miraculously gone. Yes, *the PSU *fixed issues with booting with the "wrong" display cable plugged in. *SEE UPDATE*
> 
> Yes, it was my PSU - a be quiet! PURE POWER 11 600w. I spent the extra cash to get a _"nice" _PSU, and yet, apparently it is the component that has given me so much trouble. I'm so confused as to what this could have to do with HDMI vs DVI vs DisplayPort. I spent hours testing, literally changing only the plug in the back of the GPU, booting over and over and over to try to isolate what issue was caused by what. Who knows. I've experienced a dead/dying PSU before, and it was nothing like this.
> 
> *UPDATE*: Just got back from the store after exchanging for a brand new be quiet! PURE POWER 11 600w. Exact same issues as with the other PSU of the same make/model. Either I got two bunk PSU's (unbelievably unlikely), or Gigabyte's x570 board doesn't play nicely with this PURE POWER 11. What in the ****. I'll fully swap in the Enermax Revolution DUO 700w for this build I guess. I know a Vega64 can pull a lot of power, but 600w should be more than sufficient. Additionally, once the PC had booted I could use it just fine. Games ran perfectly, no power problems, etc. Going to try the new PURE POWER 11 600w in my old PC I guess. I feel bad taking it back again when this is obviously a compatibility issue.





The overall wattage number isn't as important as the amperage numbers printed on the PSU. With these high-performance boards and cpus, plus GPUs, of course, I wouldn't feel comfortable with less than ~62a on the 12v rail--and preferably a single 12v rail. Usually, with a quality PSU, that's going to equate to ~750W rating, but not always, which is why you need to check--a 600W PSU with a 12v rail amperage rating of 40a, for instance, would certainly give you some problems, I should think. Just advice to check the amperage on the 12v rail (single rail is better than a dual-rail, imo) and go with 62a or higher. My 850W HX-850 Corsair does 72a on the 12v rail--which has a switch which I've configured to a single 12v rail. The amperage ratings (especially on the 12v rail) are actually more important than the overall PSU Wattage numbers.


----------



## Waltc

OCingDan said:


> I just grabbed 4 sticks of Trident Z RGB 3200C14 16GB ( 2 x F4-3200C14D-32GTZR ) and did some overclocking on x570 master F5o with a 3900x this morning. It was challenging due to my 5700xt having issues training at PCIe 4.0. I managed to get [email protected] after a lot of BIOS resets. It was hard to tell the time spent in memory training vs that PCIe 4.0 issue but I'd guess around 20 seconds.



Don't bother with setting your GPU to PCIe4 mode right now--save yourself a lot of time and aggravation by setting the bios to boot your card (I have the 50th Ann ed of the 5700XT) in PCIe3 mode. The rest of your system will operate in PCIe4 mode if you have PCIe4 devices in those slots, or will autoconfig if you don't. The bios setting for Gen3 only affects the GPU slot. Your local ram on your GPU is already much faster than PCIe4 so you won't notice any difference at all in performance by setting it to PCIe3 mode. The reward, however, is that you will boot every single time, cold and warm boot, and in the normal amount of time = quick! Trust me. It's very much worth it! Eventually they will solve the problem with PCIe4 GPU booting, I'm certain.


----------



## prsnlcrcl

Waltc said:


> Don't bother with setting your GPU to PCIe4 mode right now--save yourself a lot of time and aggravation by setting the bios to boot your card (I have the 50th Ann ed of the 5700XT) in PCIe3 mode. The rest of your system will operate in PCIe4 mode if you have PCIe4 devices in those slots, or will autoconfig if you don't. The bios setting for Gen3 only affects the GPU slot. Your local ram on your GPU is already much faster than PCIe4 so you won't notice any difference at all in performance by setting it to PCIe3 mode. The reward, however, is that you will boot every single time, cold and warm boot, and in the normal amount of time = quick! Trust me. It's very much worth it! Eventually they will solve the problem with PCIe4 GPU booting, I'm certain.



This is interesting because when I set the BIOS on my Xtreme motherboard to Gen3, the speeds on my PCIe 4 NVMe drive went down from 5000 MB/s Read to around 3500 MB/s. Once I changed it back to Auto, the speeds are back at 5000 MB/s. It would appear that it did not only affect the GPU for me.


----------



## kingwaffle

funks said:


> There's a funky problem with the Gigabyte Aorus Pro Wifi X570 (I'm running the latest BETA BIOS - F4M). The mobo WIFI / Bluetooth device disappears from time to time (not detected by Windows even after a reboot) - but comes back if I do a deep cold boot (pull the power plug , press the power button to discharge the mobo capacitors, plug it back and and start).


ERP enabled?


----------



## funks

funks said:


> There's a funky problem with the Gigabyte Aorus Pro Wifi X570 (I'm running the latest BETA BIOS - F4M). The mobo WIFI / Bluetooth device disappears from time to time (not detected by Windows even after a reboot) - but comes back if I do a deep cold boot (pull the power plug , press the power button to discharge the mobo capacitors, plug it back and and start).


Additional problem to report as well - when the computer is "shutdown" (ie. from windows - not sleeping) - my Logitech Mouse LED is still flashing as if the motherboard USB (black USB2.0 ports on the back) is still supplying power.

(ERP is disabled)..


----------



## funks

kingwaffle said:


> ERP enabled?


Had ERP enabled, turned it off and will see if it happens again. If I don't enable ERP - the mobo is still supplying power to the mouse (Logitech G502 Hero - Mouse's LED is flashing) even though the machine is shutdown (not sleeping).


----------



## Roboionator

hi i have master (last bios) and 3900x stock, ram patriot stock 2133mhz and 1080ti...the pc behaves strangely, just freezes, sound from gpu the sound skips,...what a solution to where to start, I'm slowly losing patience


----------



## Ironcobra

Waltc said:


> The overall wattage number isn't as important as the amperage numbers printed on the PSU. With these high-performance boards and cpus, plus GPUs, of course, I wouldn't feel comfortable with less than ~62a on the 12v rail--and preferably a single 12v rail. Usually, with a quality PSU, that's going to equate to ~750W rating, but not always, which is why you need to check--a 600W PSU with a 12v rail amperage rating of 40a, for instance, would certainly give you some problems, I should think. Just advice to check the amperage on the 12v rail (single rail is better than a dual-rail, imo) and go with 62a or higher. My 850W HX-850 Corsair does 72a on the 12v rail--which has a switch which I've configured to a single 12v rail. The amperage ratings (especially on the 12v rail) are actually more important than the overall PSU Wattage numbers.


Can you expand on your reasoning here, I just bought a new auros master 3600 and a 2080ti. From what ive gathered from just a bit of quick research is the 2080ti peaks at around 4.5a on the 12v rail. But doing ohms law at say 300w/12v=45a. I bought a seasonic gold focus+ 650 and everything I read on this forums states that 650w is plenty for single card systems. Can you show anything that backs up your min current number your stating, not questioning you really just wondering where you are getting your numbers from Im a sparky and want to read the data myself and decide if I made the right choice as my 12v rail is rated at 648 watts at 42a.

@AlphaC being the resident power guy does this make any sense?


----------



## henson0115

Ironcobra said:


> Can you expand on your reasoning here, I just bought a new auros master 3600 and a 2080ti. From what ive gathered from just a bit of quick research is the 2080ti peaks at around 4.5a on the 12v rail. But doing ohms law at say 300w/12v=45a. I bought a seasonic gold focus+ 650 and everything I read on this forums states that 650w is plenty for single card systems. Can you show anything that backs up your min current number your stating, not questioning you really just wondering where you are getting your numbers from Im a sparky and want to read the data myself and decide if I made the right choice as my 12v rail is rated at 648 watts at 42a.
> 
> @AlphaC being the resident power guy does this make any sense?


volts times amps gives total watts. higher amps means nothing unless you have components that pull more than your rated amps, so whilst he is correct the amps do matter, not so much in the way hes saying it. you cant have a 600watt psu be 72amps for example. quality of the components used in the psu matters most of all ofc. - its not possible to have a 40amp rail in a 600watt psu, as this would only be 480 watts for example.
i think what he actually means is you are better off having the amps on a single rail rather than a dual rail.  as a 42a single rail is not a true 600w psu.


----------



## Incindium

Waltc said:


> I think the Master is a very nice mobo--likely the best I've ever owned--and I've been buying them for 30+ years... Yea--like it fine. No problems thus far, but I should qualify that with I never allow my desktops to sleep, but that's something with a lot of variables besides just the mobo bios--but some folks with an Aorus x570 mboard say they have problem with sleep/hibernation. OK, don't use RGB software--don't do Christmas trees until Christmas.... But, none of the GB "application software" works for me--none of it. Win10x64, v1903, build 10014. Though I do see they've put out a newer version of their RGB software, so if that's important to you you may be in luck on that score. But the rest of it? Ah, you don't need it... It's all totally superfluous, aside from the fact that none of it works... GB really needs to update it's utilities for no other reason than to enhance their reputation--which has grown enormously in 2019 with their x570 boards. I think a good rep is earned by them and deserved for this Master--take it out of the box and you know it's a work of art... I mean that, seriously. Nice mboard!


You have to install the Aorus App Center for any of their utilities to function. Installing them on their own without App Center installed doesn't work. Ran into the same issue and was confused originally. So if you've installed any of them standalone I'd uninstall them first, then install App Center and the install the individual apps you want


----------



## Billy McDowell

Does anyone know if the limitations cap limit that was originally on the pcie gen 3 boards is on the x570 boards? So what I am really asking is, this the nvme samsung 970 read write is about a 3500r/3200w normally when someone would raid 0 that you would be stuck at a 4000/4000 limit. Now that we have gen 4 increased bandwidth for the lanes would doing a raid 0 give you a higher number then the 4000/4000? I essentially have extra 970's i can put into here on my m.2 2nd & 3rd slot. I am more curious to see just exactly how much more bandwidth could pushed out of the raid 0 from the gen 4 raid 0 i did have on here initially.


----------



## PatrickE

Ironcobra said:


> Can you expand on your reasoning here, I just bought a new auros master 3600 and a 2080ti. From what ive gathered from just a bit of quick research is the 2080ti peaks at around 4.5a on the 12v rail. But doing ohms law at say 300w/12v=45a. I bought a seasonic gold focus+ 650 and everything I read on this forums states that 650w is plenty for single card systems. Can you show anything that backs up your min current number your stating, not questioning you really just wondering where you are getting your numbers from Im a sparky and want to read the data myself and decide if I made the right choice as my 12v rail is rated at 648 watts at 42a.
> 
> @AlphaC being the resident power guy does this make any sense?



The PSU you picked is going to work great for your system. PSU's are typically most efficient at 50% load, and that's were it will be with your CPU/GPU combo.


----------



## cimirocks

I see there is a new BIOS for the X570 I, but none of the 4 regions allow me to do download the file... anyone can download the zip?

https://www.gigabyte.com/Motherboard/X570-I-AORUS-PRO-WIFI-rev-10/support#support-dl-bios


----------



## cimirocks

cimirocks said:


> I see there is a new BIOS for the X570 I, but none of the 4 regions allow me to do download the file... anyone can download the zip?
> 
> https://www.gigabyte.com/Motherboard/X570-I-AORUS-PRO-WIFI-rev-10/support#support-dl-bios


Maybe @GBT-MatthewH can help  Thanks!


----------



## AlphaC

Ironcobra said:


> Can you expand on your reasoning here, I just bought a new auros master 3600 and a 2080ti. From what ive gathered from just a bit of quick research is the 2080ti peaks at around 4.5a on the 12v rail. But doing ohms law at say 300w/12v=45a. I bought a seasonic gold focus+ 650 and everything I read on this forums states that 650w is plenty for single card systems. Can you show anything that backs up your min current number your stating, not questioning you really just wondering where you are getting your numbers from Im a sparky and want to read the data myself and decide if I made the right choice as my 12v rail is rated at 648 watts at 42a.
> 
> @*AlphaC* being the resident power guy does this make any sense?


That doesn't look right since if your 2080 Ti has 4.5A on the 12V rail it would be an order of magnitude lower than what it should be limited to.

Depending on how overclocked your 2080 Ti is it can have ~328-380W power limit (roughly 27A-30A).
https://www.igorslab.media/warum-di...ehlungen-nicht-die-beste-idee-ist-igorslab/2/

The Ryzen 5 3600 isn't going to draw much more than 88W out of the box due to power limit and the Ryzen 5 3600X is limited as well (around 120W).
https://www.igorslab.media/drei-x57...erdrive-pbo-und-unterschiedliche-performance/

Total wattage on +12V is ~500W or roughly 41A.


edit: by the way Seasonic's Focus Plus Gold 650W PSU has 54A on the +12V and their 550W version has 45A.


----------



## Dephcon

I get that the RGB software is obviously terrible, but why for the love of god are the colour settings not saved to the hardware consistently? I just want to install the software, set the damn colour, remove the software and go on with my life. on reboot some/all of the colours revert back to Aorus Orange or "Rainbow Puke".

Please implement basic RGB control in the BIOS, clearly the developers working on BIOS are more competent than the App devs.


Also just a note for others, I am also experiencing issues with some fan headers not spinning up at all. Didn't seem to have any problems until I installed/removed the SmartFan App. Issue with Noctua F12, A14 and some stock 120/140 Fractal design fans (all PWM). I'll have to dig a bit deeper and try setting them to fullspeed or something in bios and do a couple reboots/cmos resets.


----------



## Waltc

Ironcobra said:


> Can you expand on your reasoning here, I just bought a new auros master 3600 and a 2080ti. From what ive gathered from just a bit of quick research is the 2080ti peaks at around 4.5a on the 12v rail. But doing ohms law at say 300w/12v=45a. I bought a seasonic gold focus+ 650 and everything I read on this forums states that 650w is plenty for single card systems. Can you show anything that backs up your min current number your stating, not questioning you really just wondering where you are getting your numbers from Im a sparky and want to read the data myself and decide if I made the right choice as my 12v rail is rated at 648 watts at 42a.
> 
> @*AlphaC* being the resident power guy does this make any sense?



I said this because years ago, when 12v rails were nowhere near as critical and demanding as they are now--I actually read the labels on PSUs whose wattage numbers on the 12v rail were abysmal--sometimes 25a on the 12v rail--when maybe, even way back then, they should have been at least 35a. So, it may not happen as much today, and I should hope it doesn't--except I would be leery of cheap, no-name PSUs--but that's just me... There's a reason that a decent modular PSU, such as the Corsair series, put 62a 12v rails on their 750W PSUs--72a on their 850W, etc. The point here is that it's always better to have more amperage on the 12v rail in particular, imo, than you think you need--for instance, right now my CPU is a 3600X--next year I will likely move into CPU demanding a lot more 12v power--and I'm already set in the PSU department. So you want a PSU you can grow with--so that you won't have to change that out, too, when you upgrade your hardware. Far too many people pretend that the PSU essentially doesn't really matter that much--and they have the problems you would expect, but usually blame it erroneously on something else--because they've already told themselves that their bargain-basement PSU should be "sufficient." But it isn't--so they chase their tails.... I've read many a PSU review of cheap no-name knock-off PSU's which in testing did not live up to the wattage labels printed on them. So, my advice for what it's worth is:


1) Buy a quality, well-reviewed PSU with a nice long warranty (at least three years)

2) Buy more amperage than you need on the 12v rail(s)


3) Check the efficiency ratings, too, which are important and not to be ignored, imo.



...and you can probably rule your PSU *out* as a problem source, should you have any problems. Just my opinion, of course--and I'm not saying that your present PSU is a "cheap no name PSU," either... Just thought I would mention the amperage readings--there's a reason the manufacturers print those on their PSUs, just like the wattage. But, again, a wattage label is no guarantee of anything--hence the need to buy a decent PSU that has been well-reviewed, has a good reputation and a decently long warranty. Notice that I am not recommending you buy these 1000-W rated monsters, etc.--far too many people spend the $$$ on those an never use 60% of the output!


----------



## fallenguru

Dephcon said:


> Also just a note for others, I am also experiencing issues with some fan headers not spinning up at all. Didn't seem to have any problems until I installed/removed the SmartFan App.


 Thank you for the data point. Just for the record, my Master has only ever seen Linux, so it isn't (just) SmartFan.


----------



## Waltc

cimirocks said:


> I see there is a new BIOS for the X570 I, but none of the 4 regions allow me to do download the file... anyone can download the zip?
> 
> https://www.gigabyte.com/Motherboard/X570-I-AORUS-PRO-WIFI-rev-10/support#support-dl-bios



Ditto--my browser is set to the correct region (Global English, too)--I cannot access them--and I have an x570 Master. Apparently they are not yet on the server and apparently are in the process of migrating there.... Would *expect* the situation to rectify itself shortly.... That would be nice..


----------



## Waltc

Roboionator said:


> hi i have master (last bios) and 3900x stock, ram patriot stock 2133mhz and 1080ti...the pc behaves strangely, just freezes, sound from gpu the sound skips,...what a solution to where to start, I'm slowly losing patience



Have the same motherboard and a 3600X. No similar problems. This *sounds* like a PSU problem, ironically, since I was just talking about that with someone else. It could be many other things, of course. Query: why are you using the GPU sound? IMO, the motherboard sound from the ALC1220 & the ESS Sabre DAC, and the headphone amp, is far superior. I disable my GPU sound capability in the device manager routinely--but I don't have to as there's no conflict between the drivers, but I have an AMD GPU and cannot speak with experience about nVidia GPU sound drivers for the 1080ti. Good luck! But all is well here with the x570 Master.


----------



## Sin_Chase

Dephcon said:


> I get that the RGB software is obviously terrible, but why for the love of god are the colour settings not saved to the hardware consistently? I just want to install the software, set the damn colour, remove the software and go on with my life. on reboot some/all of the colours revert back to Aorus Orange or "Rainbow Puke".
> 
> Please implement basic RGB control in the BIOS, clearly the developers working on BIOS are more competent than the App devs.
> 
> 
> Also just a note for others, I am also experiencing issues with some fan headers not spinning up at all. Didn't seem to have any problems until I installed/removed the SmartFan App. Issue with Noctua F12, A14 and some stock 120/140 Fractal design fans (all PWM). I'll have to dig a bit deeper and try setting them to fullspeed or something in bios and do a couple reboots/cmos resets.



Yip, RGB Fusion is really bad..... Even when it's not triggering Anti Cheat software. 



I let the software auto start and have a Scheduled Task which runs at login with elevated privileges which runs a batch script. The script waits 20 seconds for the software to load and set colours and then terminates CheckKill and RGB Fusion processes.


----------



## gorticus

Is anyone familiar with how to switch which bios is active on the x570 Master without toggling the switch on the motherboard itself? I had figured out a way to do it by holding the power button down or something similar... I might be misremembering as it's been about a month since I've been able to play with overclocking. 

I find it irritating having to open the case to switch back to the main bios where my stable settings are each time one of my ram timings fails to boot causing it to move to secondary bios.


----------



## Sphex_

Sin_Chase said:


> Yip, RGB Fusion is really bad..... Even when it's not triggering Anti Cheat software.
> 
> 
> 
> I let the software auto start and have a Scheduled Task which runs at login with elevated privileges which runs a batch script. The script waits 20 seconds for the software to load and set colours and then terminates CheckKill and RGB Fusion processes.


Huh. I just unchecked the "Startup with Windows" box or whatever it is in RGB Fusion. 0 Problems with anti-cheat or anything else, and the motherboard retains the color I've set through shutdowns and startups. Only Process I see right not associated with Gigabyte is "GCloud / GService".


----------



## Dephcon

Sphex_ said:


> Huh. I just unchecked the "Startup with Windows" box or whatever it is in RGB Fusion. 0 Problems with anti-cheat or anything else, and the motherboard retains the color I've set through shutdowns and startups. Only Process I see right not associated with Gigabyte is "GCloud / GService".


Yeah no dice for me unfortunately. On reboot only my Aorus 1080ti's RGB retains it's colour throughout the boot process. My G.Skill RAM and the ARGB strips I have attached to the motherboard are a toss up. Sometimes one reverts to default, sometimes the other, sometimes both are default and VERY rarely they both keep the colour I set in RGB Fusion 2.0


----------



## cimirocks

Waltc said:


> Ditto--my browser is set to the correct region (Global English, too)--I cannot access them--and I have an x570 Master. Apparently they are not yet on the server and apparently are in the process of migrating there.... Would *expect* the situation to rectify itself shortly.... That would be nice..


I can download the bios for the master, from china mirror... not for the ITX yet

EDIT: Now available for ITX from china mirror


----------



## Athyra

GBT-MatthewH said:


> X570 AORUS Pro -  F4L


Is that F4L the same as the F4 here?
https://www.gigabyte.com/Motherboard/X570-AORUS-PRO-rev-10/support#support-dl-bios

I don't want to re-flash and re-do all the settings, especially all that smart fan configuring, if they are identical.
If they aren't the same, any idea what's new in F4 since F4L?


----------



## monza1412

first impressions on the new bios with the itx board.

-added the spread spectrum option
-now the bclk is steady at 100mhz, no more 99.8mhz bs
-no more whea errors at hwinfo while launching RM
-loading XMP profiles now set the voltage correctly, tested with gskill flare 3200c14
-sluggishness navigating bios is still there with CSM disabled


----------



## TiM3SH1FT

So I've been lurking this thread for a while now since I'm thinking of getting the Aorus Master and I'd like to have your honest opinion about this board... should I get it or look elsewhere? I will be pairing it with with a kit of G.Skill Trident Z Neo 2x16GB 3600 (F4-3600C16D-32GTZNC) and a 3700x. Thanks!


----------



## Dephcon

TiM3SH1FT said:


> So I've been lurking this thread for a while now since I'm thinking of getting the Aorus Master and I'd like to have your honest opinion about this board... should I get it or look elsewhere? I will be pairing it with with a kit of G.Skill Trident Z Neo 2x16GB 3600 (F4-3600C16D-32GTZNC) and a 3700x. Thanks!


I have the master. From a hardware standpoint the board is solid and I love the vrm heatsink. Also GB has been killing it with super fast BIOS releases.

On the other side, the software is terrible. I kinda wish I got the Crosshair Hero for the RGB software but Asus has a terrible customer support reputation and who knows how good the hardware is.

So.... I dunno lol. I'm not looking to return my master over the software, but I was considering it.


----------



## monza1412

TiM3SH1FT said:


> So I've been lurking this thread for a while now since I'm thinking of getting the Aorus Master and I'd like to have your honest opinion about this board... should I get it or look elsewhere? I will be pairing it with with a kit of G.Skill Trident Z Neo 2x16GB 3600 (F4-3600C16D-32GTZNC) and a 3700x. Thanks!


Heuchler seems pretty happy with his board, he even started a thread about that specific model with pretty valuable info imo. For what I've read seems like a solid option. 
https://www.overclock.net/forum/11-...te-x570-aorus-master-overclocking-thread.html


----------



## Lexi is Dumb

Dephcon said:


> I have the master. From a hardware standpoint the board is solid and I love the vrm heatsink. Also GB has been killing it with super fast BIOS releases.
> 
> On the other side, the software is terrible. I kinda wish I got the Crosshair Hero for the RGB software but Asus has a terrible customer support reputation and who knows how good the hardware is.
> 
> So.... I dunno lol. I'm not looking to return my master over the software, but I was considering it.


Asus software is barely any better, its the whole reason I switched boards because asus software was so garbage it kept causing strange conflicts and bugs even with other software of its own. Of course now I know GB software sucks too so I just have to assume its all bad from all of them and give up.
It's well past due for everyone to get behind one non motherboard RGB standard like maybe the Corsair ICUE stuff or something tbh. And I know for sure both Asus and GB really need to get on top of their fan control software.. they are absolutely unusable. If I were to compare AISuite to anything.. you know how people used to joke that you needed demonic rituals to get ATI drivers to work.. it's like that.


----------



## Yuke

Anyone else lost 1ns (averaged over 25 AIDA runs) latency with latest Aorus Bios?...


----------



## Ironcobra

PatrickE said:


> The PSU you picked is going to work great for your system. PSU's are typically most efficient at 50% load, and that's were it will be with your CPU/GPU combo.


Thank you thats what I thought, I just needed confirmation as I did alot of research before buying this psu. New mobo is up and running great by the way havent touched a setting yet and getting full boost on my 3600


----------



## IntelHouseFire

https://www.gigabyte.com/Motherboard/X570-AORUS-ULTRA-rev-10/support#support-dl-bios
@GBT-MatthewH Since some bios versions seem to have been removed, and there's a new "F4"-version that just came out, having some identical changelog entries to previous versions, what exactly is different about the new F4 compared to F4i?


----------



## panni

Athyra said:


> Is that F4L the same as the F4 here?
> https://www.gigabyte.com/Motherboard/X570-AORUS-PRO-rev-10/support#support-dl-bios
> 
> I don't want to re-flash and re-do all the settings, especially all that smart fan configuring, if they are identical.
> If they aren't the same, any idea what's new in F4 since F4L?


 @GBT-MatthewH a clarification would be great!


----------



## Ironcobra

delete


----------



## Ironcobra

This board(master) is no where near as good as my ch6 with ram, had 3800 cl16 1:1 rock solid on that board. Im having trouble with 3600 on this board. Its going to be a long night. Not looking forward to sending it back if I cant get it stable at 3600.


----------



## panni

Ironcobra said:


> This board(master) is no where near as good as my ch6 with ram, had 3800 cl16 1:1 rock solid on that board. Im having trouble with 3600 on this board. Its going to be a long night. Not looking forward to sending it back if I cant get it stable at 3600.


With my Crucial Ballistix 3200C16 (on X570 Pro) it was just: Set to 3600, 1.4V, leave remaining stuff on auto, good to go.


----------



## Ironcobra

panni said:


> With my Crucial Ballistix 3200C16 (on X570 Pro) it was just: Set to 3600, 1.4V, leave remaining stuff on auto, good to go.


I did just get 3600 safe v1 stable after a very short memtest. I was trying manual on the latest ram calculator. Has anyone gotten 3800 successfully on a master yet with tridentZ 3600cl16? I do have to say my multicore boost i soooo much better with this board and my new psu(seasonic focus+)


----------



## vonHannawald

I got an Elite yesterday together with a 3800X and I would like share some thoughts/problems.

Is anyone of you reaching 100 Mhz?
I'm always at 99.8 MHz and I cannot change the clock from 100 MHz to 100.1 MHz in the BIOS. Instead I can only change it to 101 MHz.
Even my old budget Intel Asus board could change the clock in smaller steps than my new Gigabyte.
Moreover I am not reaching the correct boost clocks.
In multithread the CPU boosts to 4117 MHz and in singlethread it boosts to 4312-4467 MHz, thus resulting in lower Cinebench scores.
Take a look at this recent review by OC3D with an 3800X and Asus X570-Pro.
They get an score of 505/5066, while I'm getting 507/4911 (I'm using 3600 MHz 32 GB RAM).
As shown by Hardware Unboxed, the problem does not depend on the specific CPU but more with the used motherboard.
Is there going to be a fix?
Since AM4 will be abandoned after next year/Zen 3, I'm not going to pay more for a Aorus Master or Xtreme just for the advertised boost clocks.

The fan controls in the BIOS is nice and working but I've got three points which annoy me.
First, the interval time with 3s is too short. The time should be extended to 4-6s, which should work best with the Zen 2 temperature spikes.
Why is the BIOS limited but the stupid bloat Windows software is able to extend it up to 5s?
Second, it would be really, really nice to have the GPU as an temperature source in the BIOS.
Again, why is the BIOS limited but the stupid bloat Windows software is able to use the GPU sensors?
Third, my manual fan curves are not being restored via profile after an BIOS reset/loaded default values.
Has anyone also this problem?

Last but not least some thoughts about the hardware itself.
The VRMs are nice, but an additional heatpipe would be better.
I think the whole Aorus setup shouldn't have those useless Video outputs and instead should have more USB 3.1 and/or a PS/2 port.
The Elite really should have had a USB 3.1 C port and atleast one or two fan headers more.
I guess Gigabyte did those design choices to animate people to buy the Aorus Pro and Ultra but funny enough the cheap Elite has got the best chipset fan placement.


----------



## Jalen

Can someone explain to me the differences between the 0-3 settings for the "temperature interval" setting in the smart fan settings of the BIOS? 

I'm trying to limit the aggressive revving up and down of my fans.


----------



## panni

Ironcobra said:


> I did just get 3600 safe v1 stable after a very short memtest. I was trying manual on the latest ram calculator. Has anyone gotten 3800 successfully on a master yet with tridentZ 3600cl16? I do have to say my multicore boost i soooo much better with this board and my new psu(seasonic focus+)


My example was without any DRAM Calculator optimizations. Stock 3200 XMP on 3600.


----------



## Ironcobra

panni said:


> My example was without any DRAM Calculator optimizations. Stock 3200 XMP on 3600.


Thanks for the suggestion but I trust calculator to make all the fine tune adjustments much more then auto for max stability. So far so good after 30min on memtest. Hopefully 3800 is achievable.


----------



## drmrlordx

TiM3SH1FT said:


> So I've been lurking this thread for a while now since I'm thinking of getting the Aorus Master and I'd like to have your honest opinion about this board... should I get it or look elsewhere? I will be pairing it with with a kit of G.Skill Trident Z Neo 2x16GB 3600 (F4-3600C16D-32GTZNC) and a 3700x. Thanks!


Overall it is an excellent board. The VRMs are great. You can max out VRM overcurrent without blinking an eye. My only problems with it are:

1). At this time, boost performance hasn't been great for me. If I want to use PBO, I have to pick certain LLC settings to make it okay. If I want to use default boost settings, I have to pick the lowest LLC option possible. 
2). I'm having problems with the integrated NIC (Intel AX200) in 802.11ac mode on the 5 GHz band. Not sure how to address the problem.


----------



## jfrob75

*CPU cooling solutions*

I would like to know what you guys and gals are using for a cooling solution for your Ryzen 3000.

Are you using air and what paste are you using?

Are you using water and what paste are you using?

Are you generally satisfied with your temps?

Any other useful info about your solution would also be appreciated.

Thanks in advance


----------



## TiM3SH1FT

Thanks for the feedback guys, I decided to give it a shot and got the board today! Upgrading from an i7 4790k, it's gonna be a fun weekend


----------



## 0S1R1S

Just installed the new F4 BIOS on my X570 I Pro Wifi running a 3900X. Disabling CPU Spread Spectrum rounds up the clocks nicely now. Seeing at least 4.5GHz on all cores on the better chiplet and 4350MHz max on the weak chiplet. I haven't noticed any major performance gains nor regression so far, but I haven't tested too much. I did a few runs with AIDA and memory doesn't feel slower than before. Probably got my fastest and most consistent runs on this memory kit so far. Running 3600MHz C14 1:1 FCLK. Haven't tried to OC mem/IF anymore, pretty satisfied with performance as it is. Definitely appreciate all the work going into these BIOS updates. Each one is better than the last, and I've tried all 9 versions that have been released since launch.


----------



## Dephcon

jfrob75 said:


> I would like to know what you guys and gals are using for a cooling solution for your Ryzen 3000.


I got an AM4 bracket for my old Noctua D14 for ****s n' giggles, I'm running it with just the center 140mm fan and it's a bit lack-luster with a 3900x. Idle/browsing runs at 32-42C and full load is 73-83 depending on the load.

I think for air your only good options would be the Dark Rock 4 Pro or a D15(S) with dual fans (or even triple), I decided against this route as I want to see my fancy RGB RAM lol. I'm looking to get a Fractal S36 360mm AIO, as it's the only reasonably priced 360mm Asetek AIO in Canada. Waiting for a sale price, the temps are fine for gaming for now.


----------



## panni

Ironcobra said:


> Thanks for the suggestion but I trust calculator to make all the fine tune adjustments much more then auto for max stability. So far so good after 30min on memtest. Hopefully 3800 is achievable.


At least for my Micron-E auto timings work. I've tried multiple versions of Ryzen DRAM Calculator, up to the newest one, and even the results for the safe V1 or V2 presets are slower or unstable compared to the auto timings for now.
I'm used to B-Die from my 1700, so I might be biased. I know that the presets are "starting points", but currently I can't be bothered to fine tune them


----------



## dansi

Matt your bios qflash updating is pure crap. So i saw new f5 posted on your website. Downloaded expecting to update the older f5n.

Normally i will go load optimised default and save exit like usual. So this step already im getting stuck at splash screen on reboot. After 15 minutes of constant power recycling off mains turbo press reset. It finally got into bios page. 

So i proceed to update using usb stick . All seems good and it auto reboot.

Now iam stuck at 4F error. I tried power cycling for another 20 mins, even clear cmos switch. Nothing happens.

******* gigabyte software engineer are asleep. Extreme frustration and fear of updating future bios. 

I have to use qflash+ to save my ass. Fricking scary how normal bios use is with gigabyte..


----------



## dansi

TiM3SH1FT said:


> So I've been lurking this thread for a while now since I'm thinking of getting the Aorus Master and I'd like to have your honest opinion about this board... should I get it or look elsewhere? I will be pairing it with with a kit of G.Skill Trident Z Neo 2x16GB 3600 (F4-3600C16D-32GTZNC) and a 3700x. Thanks!


Bios updating is a nightmare and dangerous.

Im stuck at 4F error now.

And since ryzen 3000 seems to need more bios update going forward and since gigabyte bios rebooting and updating is crap. I suggest wait and see.
If not asus seems safer. 

See my post above


----------



## IntelHouseFire

@dansi Instead of using the cmos switch, try taking the cmos battery out for a few minutes. For me the board got stuck trying to boot unstable settings, and by removing the cmos battery I was able to reset whatever had caused it.


----------



## dansi

i have to reach under the gpu to get the cmos battery, not ideal.
mine was already on bios default before flashing f5.
f5 flashed supposedly complete in the bios screen, and was rebooted. It got stuck at 4F error.
I had to use qflash+ and it finally got back.
Im on single bios selector too.

Really frustrating dealing with this bios. Im always scared to make changes, when even load optimised default will hang at the aorus splash screen.

gigabyte needs to address this fast.


----------



## funks

funks said:


> Had ERP enabled, turned it off and will see if it happens again. If I don't enable ERP - the mobo is still supplying power to the mouse (Logitech G502 Hero - Mouse's LED is flashing) even though the machine is shutdown (not sleeping).


Other people are reporting this problem on Reddit as well, for example.. Something is up with ERP with the Gigabyte boards. My mobo is an Aorus Pro Wifi, the board below is an Aorus Ultra.



> https://www.reddit.com/r/Amd/comments/cxhhri/what_gigabyte_are_doing_with_their_x570_bioses/
> 
> Is anyone else affected by a bug where enabling ErP in BIOS (in Settings -> Power Management -> ErP) causes the built-in wifi to disappear after shutting down and then powering back up (i.e. not a restart - power has to be cut)? I'm getting this problem on an X570 Aorus Ultra on BIOS F4i. The only way I've gotten wifi to reappear is to disable ErP, cut the power at the PSU (completely powering down the motherboard), and then turn it back on.
> 
> (FYI I'm using ErP to power down the USB ports when the computer is turned off.)


----------



## Ironcobra

I feel like Im getting really bad speeds and latency on this board, and whats up with the 99.8 clock its driving my ocd mad. Where am I going wrong with my memory, its passing memtest at this point but speeds and latency are way below my asus ch6 im coming from. Im on a master.


----------



## Cata79

0S1R1S said:


> Just installed the new F4 BIOS on my X570 I Pro Wifi running a 3900X. Disabling CPU Spread Spectrum rounds up the clocks nicely now. Seeing at least 4.5GHz on all cores on the better chiplet and 4350MHz max on the weak chiplet. I haven't noticed any major performance gains nor regression so far, but I haven't tested too much. I did a few runs with AIDA and memory doesn't feel slower than before. Probably got my fastest and most consistent runs on this memory kit so far. Running 3600MHz C14 1:1 FCLK. Haven't tried to OC mem/IF anymore, pretty satisfied with performance as it is. Definitely appreciate all the work going into these BIOS updates. Each one is better than the last, and I've tried all 9 versions that have been released since launch.


Where is that spread spectrum option?


----------



## rastaviper

Ok cool.
Will I see any difference if I install at my system the gigabyte chipset drivers for my Aorus Elite?

I just use my current Windows 10 set up from my previous Phenom 965 system on a 790Fx mobo.
Everything works fine, I just don't know if I will see any benefit from installing these new drivers over the previous.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


----------



## 0S1R1S

Cata79 said:


> Where is that spread spectrum option?


In the main Tweaker menu. You have to have CPU Clock Control set to Auto for Spread Spectrum Control to be visible.


----------



## IntelHouseFire

Ironcobra said:


> I feel like Im getting really bad speeds and latency on this board, and whats up with the 99.8 clock its driving my ocd mad. Where am I going wrong with my memory, its passing memtest at this point but speeds and latency are way below my asus ch6 im coming from. Im on a master.


Have you tried with Gear down mode off? It usually adds a bit of latency. Also turn off power down mode. Also, tRFC2 & tRFC4 should be lower than tRFC.


----------



## Sphex_

IntelHouseFire said:


> Have you tried with Gear down mode off? It usually adds a bit of latency. Also turn off power down mode. Also, tRFC2 & tRFC4 should be lower than tRFC.


Ryzen doesn't look at tRFC2 and tRFC4 values; they have no effect.


----------



## IntelHouseFire

Sphex_ said:


> Ryzen doesn't look at tRFC2 and tRFC4 values; they have no effect.


Then why did AMD bother displaying them in Ryzen Master?


----------



## Waltc

New x570 Aorus Master bios *F5* is _really nice_, thus far. For the first time since I bought my 2x8GB DDR4 ram (see sig)--this is the third motherboard I've used it in (an x370 then x470 MSI mboards previously)--I've actually been able to achieve a significantly higher clock > its normal 3200MHz XMP rating! Right now I'm running @ 3600MHz @ 18 18 18 18 38 75 1T--so far it appears rock solid, too. Latency has improved from 75ns @ 3200 to 68ns @ 3600! This is @ stock voltage of 1.35v, too! See my sig below for the stock XMP timings @ 3200MHz. I changed the stock timings listed below and left everything else at auto--including gear-down mode on. Additionally, my PCIE4 GPU has been warm booting set to "Auto" all morning long with the DDC/Cl mode on in the monitor--fingers crossed there, too! This seems the best bios, yet! What problems I have should any arise I'll report in this thread as they come up!


*Edit: *I played with the ram timings some more and found that *16-18-18-18-38-64* & "Auto" for everything else runs fine @ XMP *3600*MHz! F5 bios--by far the best of all the bios releases thus far, imo, for my x570 Master. Interesting to me is that fact that these same two DIMMs were also run in an MSI x370 Gaming Pro Carbon AC, and then I used them in the MSI x470 Gaming Pro Carbon, before using it in this x570 Master. In neither of the MSI mboards was I able to get even XMP 3266MHz stable, believe it or not, regardless of how I set the timings! I did not expect to jump 200Mhz actual, 400Mhz effective, to XMP 3600, with this ram, so needless to say this motherboard has pleasantly surprised the s*it out of me....:thumb:


*Two days later*--and my _PCIe4 GPU_ hasn't missed a boot straight into PCIe4 mode, warm or cold boot. As each day goes by I become progressively more hopeful that this problem has been fixed with bios F5. Highly recommended to x570 Master owners.


----------



## jfrob75

*"New" BIOS F5*

A little reluctant to update to this "new" bios as I am already very stable on F5l, which has been removed from Gigabyte website. Would really like an explanation why F5l has been removed and this "new" bios seems to be a version less. Probably should have been designated F6 IMHO.


----------



## Performer81

Sorry to say that but now I had 2 X570 Elite Boards with faulty A2 Dimm Slot and a complete dead X470 Gaming 7 behind each other. Whats going on in the Gigabyte quality control?


----------



## IamEzio

jfrob75 said:


> A little reluctant to update to this "new" bios as I am already very stable on F5l, which has been removed from Gigabyte website. Would really like an explanation why F5l has been removed and this "new" bios seems to be a version less. Probably should have been designated F6 IMHO.


If I remember correctly, the previous versions were considered beta, so F5 is probably the "Stable" release.


----------



## rjeftw

jfrob75 said:


> I would like to know what you guys and gals are using for a cooling solution for your Ryzen 3000.
> 
> Are you using air and what paste are you using?
> 
> Are you using water and what paste are you using?
> 
> Are you generally satisfied with your temps?
> 
> Any other useful info about your solution would also be appreciated.
> 
> Thanks in advance


Custom water. First setup was 360 XE + 360 PE EK Velocity block, and 2080Ti in the same loop. Now swapped a Mo-RA3 420... my temps are essentially the same. Not terribly happy about the increase in rad space and it staying the same on my 3900x.


----------



## prsnlcrcl

IntelHouseFire said:


> Have you tried with Gear down mode off? It usually adds a bit of latency. Also turn off power down mode. Also, tRFC2 & tRFC4 should be lower than tRFC.



Where is the power down setting? I found the gear down setting, but did not see a power down setting.


----------



## Zoot

Zoot said:


> I've a 3700X, an Aorus X570 i Pro Wifi ITX board (flashed to BIOS F4j) & an Aorus PCIe 4.0 M.2 NVME 1TB SSD.
> 
> My issue is this, if I install the M.2 drive the BIOS interface becomes completely unusable. Without the M.2 drive, everything is okay - I can install Windows & boot into it no issue. I also can't shut down the system via the power button, I have to use the switch on the PSU.
> 
> Now, if I disable CSM in the BIOS then all these issues go away. I was able to install Windows on the Aorus M.2 drive and boot into it just fine. I get read speeds of nearly 5GB/s too which is all good. No problems using the power button either.
> 
> The only problem is that the default BIOS setting is CSM *enabled*. So a reset to default settings would require me to power down, pull out the M.2 drive, power up, disable CSM, power down, and finally re-install the M.2 drive.
> 
> Anyone else here have the PCIe 4.0 Aorus drive with similiar issues? I've seen another thread on the Gigabyte forums describing pretty much the same issue, albeit with a different x570 board.
> http://forum.gigabyte.us/thread/7391/aorus-x570-ultra-gigabyte-nvme





Zoot said:


> Got it! Found a workaround - CSM can be disabled by just using the keyboard if the M.2 is installed. As long as I don't move the mouse, I can disable CSM okay.
> 
> At least now I don't have to rip the machine apart now if the BIOS is ever reset to default again.


Progress! - I can confirm that the F4 BIOS on the Gigabyte Website dated the 29th of August has completely fixed the CSM enabled making the BIOS go crazy with an M.2 drive installed issue I had with the ITX board.

Now just got to sort out my fan curves again.


----------



## Yuke

jfrob75 said:


> A little reluctant to update to this "new" bios as I am already very stable on F5l, which has been removed from Gigabyte website. Would really like an explanation why F5l has been removed and this "new" bios seems to be a version less. Probably should have been designated F6 IMHO.



Dont do it if everything works...i lost 1ns AIDA latency (confirmed with over 200 AIDA runs) on my perfectly stable RAM settings. Id appreciate a download link to the F5l version. Want to go back to that version, where i could hit 63ns latency regularly.


----------



## Incindium

Can someone who had the WHEA warnings and WHEA bluescreens verify that those fixes are included in the new F5 bios for the Master? I'm currently on the F5o beta BIOS(originally on F5n beta to fix WHEA but then that version went bad for me and started boot looping pausing on a d7 code). F5o has been good for me so far... my 3733 memory overclock getting me 64.2ns latency and passed 800% per thread with HCL memtest.


----------



## drmrlordx

rjeftw said:


> Custom water. First setup was 360 XE + 360 PE EK Velocity block, and 2080Ti in the same loop. Now swapped a Mo-RA3 420... my temps are essentially the same. Not terribly happy about the increase in rad space and it staying the same on my 3900x.


What kind of pump(s) are you using with the MO-RA3? I found that my setup (MO-RA3, Bykski Radeon VII block, and Watercool Heatkiller IV) likes a lot of pump power. I have two D5 Varios running on 5. Changing them from 3 to 5 lowered my peak temps by 4-6C depending on the workload. Otherwise, I think with Ryzen 3000, we are reaching the limits of what we can do with copper. Heat density is just too high. You will need subambient temperatures, exotic materials with higher thermal conductivity, or active heat pumps to remove heat quickly enough to bring down those hotspot temps.

And of course there is nothing Gigabyte can do to alleviate the problem.


----------



## Ironcobra

Is there a setting in the bios for chipset fan control for a master.


----------



## Spank7

I'm with F5l Bios but now i see a new F5 and the previous ones are removed , is this a new bios should i update ?


----------



## click4dylan

Just tried the latest beta bios for the aorus elite and it's too unstable compared to F4J. I set everything up the same and it can't even finish the windows boot screen. If i raise SOC and VDDP/VDDG to insane amounts I can get it to boot windows but it will crash soon after. This is at 3600 MHZ fabric and DDR4 3600 CL14. Also the new BIOS tends to reboot itself right after posting and resets the settings constantly to defaults. It also caused my sound card to not be detected in windows at all until I power cycled it. Had to roll back and am now stable again


----------



## prymortal

*X570Master issues*

Updated 4th Sept.

Noticed issues with F5 Bios for X570 Master as well.
F5 has Cold boot issues: Bio's Resets
F5 - Issues with CPU Clock Control - Slows Bios, 100% same symptoms as disabling CSM causes.

F5 & Prior BIO's Issues that need addressing:


 CSM still Broken ~ slows Bios.
 Still no option to disable Wifi & Bluetooth in Bios.
 Bios >Settings>IO Ports>Sata - Sata Hot Plug Enabled by default on F50 & F5 should be disabled by default
CPU clock control still needs 100 . 01 To fix instability (Also as of F5 bios, Bios instability/Slow speed exactly like the CSM issue until its set. If you don't notice it try setting it without typing you will see the slow speed issue.) _*Interesting things here if you look into it.*_
Dram Ch A'/B Volts still sit 0.012/0.014Volts higher than set. CPU voltage also has a similar problem.
Bios 1 & Bio2 really & i can't Stress this enough Really need there own image at start up telling you which is running. I got cancer from my system resets & still have no idea which one is working & which isnt. Sure i could use switches but a Damm picture letting me know would be easier & doesn't take a genius! Yeah this is a trigger issue for me because its SO OBVIOUS.

Memory issue is sorted, found the cause, Found the Fix.


----------



## Athyra

x570 Aorus Pro, F4L to F4 

- dram voltage still locked to 1.2v while cpu multiplier is not on auto if SATA is disabled, but while enabled dram voltage functions properly
- spread spectrum is now available with bclk is set to auto, but disabling it while on auto then manually setting it to whatever keeps it disabled even if the menu item is hidden (this is good, don't "fix" this please, in fact, make it always visible please)
- with spread spectrum disabled BCLK is now 99.98 versus the 99.80 it used to be, this is nice (4491 vs 4499.1) but could be nicer
- BCLK is still only in increments of 0.1 which is too much, I would like a 0.01 increment so I can get an even 100, which is what it should be at anyways with spread spectrum off and BCLK set at 100.00
- increasing the EDC and so on in AMD Overclocking does not take hold until they are also increased in AMD CBS

other than that, very happy with the board, excellent performance and temperatures, perfectly stable with very tightly tuned memory


----------



## jfrob75

Ironcobra said:


> Is there a setting in the bios for chipset fan control for a master.


Yes


----------



## meridius

Hi all I am thinking of getting the Master board and wanted to buy some Gskill Neo ram. Can you tell me which is better 2 sticks or 4 Sticks or does it not matter as i am sure i read somewhere that your better of just using 2 sticks ? is this true and if so why or is there a benifit of using 4 sticks over 2

thanks


----------



## pschorr1123

Ironcobra said:


> Is there a setting in the bios for chipset fan control for a master.


There are 3 profiles you can choose from on the Q- fan setup page. By default it shows CPU fan. You have to go to where it says CPU fan and choose PCH fan in the drop down menu.

That is if you have updated your original bios to any of the newer ones since the bios that shipped with the board omitted the preset fan curves.


----------



## RAINFIRE

Re: Der8eur's video. I had to comment on it and this is what I think of it. Accurate, but very one-sided and only showing one thing. Survey excludes any PBO over-clocking or other over-clocking. I HOPE all the trolls don't start griping because I think RYZEN 3000 CPU's ARE GREAT. My comment:

"I'm in with the Majority on 3700X at 4.375 Mhz max boost, BUT, even without PBO ever being enabled, all the 8 cores usually sit at 4.275. You should have stated that most the cores sit way higher above base clock without any intervention. You look at the bad, but not at the GREAT. My chip is only 25 Mhz under advertised Max boost single core, but NEAR MAX BOOST on ALL CORES ALL THE TIME. YOUR SURVEY/REVIEW is WORSE THAN EXPECTED."


----------



## CaptnJones

RAINFIRE said:


> Re: Der8eur's video. I had to comment on it and this is what I think of it. Accurate, but very one-sided and only showing one thing. Survey excludes any PBO over-clocking or other over-clocking. I HOPE all the trolls don't start griping because I think RYZEN 3000 CPU's ARE GREAT. My comment:
> 
> "I'm in with the Majority on 3700X at 4.375 Mhz max boost, BUT, even without PBO ever being enabled, all the 8 cores usually sit at 4.275. You should have stated that most the cores sit way higher above base clock without any intervention. You look at the bad, but not at the GREAT. My chip is only 25 Mhz under advertised Max boost single core, but NEAR MAX BOOST on ALL CORES ALL THE TIME. YOUR SURVEY/REVIEW is WORSE THAN EXPECTED."
> 
> https://youtu.be/DgSoZAdk_E8


You sound like a fanboy man. Tone it down a bit. Der8auer isn't a bull****er like Adored. He's a proper engineer who knows what he's doing.


----------



## Dhoulmagus

It's not meant to be high drama. It's just simple fact. My 3700x also reports 4275 while gaming (although with this mystical clock stretching business, who really knows). I've seen any core hit 4.4ghz precisely 0 times in real use. Been through every agesa available on the aorus pro.

Those speeds in the derbauer video are also just the max reported clocks which nobody gets for more than a fraction of a second rarely.

Still a damned good cpu but dont sit back and cheer on AMD setting a precedence of completely misrepresenting their parts and getting away with it. We would be rightfully ripping on intel if they release a 9900ks 5ghz that tops out at 4875mhz.


----------



## madpete76

I think he's right TBH, if AMD say it should hit a max boost frequency, it should hit a max boost frequency at some point. If it can't do this, DO NOT STATE IT. This "issue" is entirely AMD's own making.

I have spent days / weeks troubleshooting my setup but my 3900x rarely hits 4500mhz, and if it does it's only for a split second most of the time it's 4250-4300 or lower on a single core, all core around 4075-4100mhz.

I'm also annoyed with AMD's pre launch marketing material that specifically suggested buying a motherboard with a better VRM would result in better / higher clocks, I mean this is just absolute rubbish... that is not the case at all. So I spent out on a better board, and wasted money for no reason.

Don't get me wrong, I like the chip overall, and the performance is decent enough but I think AMD's handling of this whole situation has been very poor and naive... and it will make me think twice before I trust their statements again. 

They also seem to have gone very quiet on the issue, which probably means they don't have a "fix" if you can call it that.

Again, if they hadn't invented these boost figures and made claims that aren't true, there would be no problem, no pitch folks, no burning torches etc. All their own doing.


----------



## Dhoulmagus

Agree mad pete. I don't blame gigabyte for that video from AMD at all, but I did fork over way more than I needed for my board, and I did it when that guy was explaining pbo with the "imagine another 200mhz" bit. He made it sound like the 3900x would sustain boosts to 4700mhz with a good vrm. I knew that part wasn't guaranteed, but 0 people are getting what he claimed possible.

If I knew I was only going to get what I'm getting, I'd have bought the x470 aorus elite, it was on sale for like $99.99 when I did my build.

I'm hoping 4000 series drops for am4 and gives me an upgrade worthy of having these high end VRMs...

Either way I will be very skeptical of AMD marketing moving forward and will wait a few months for real user reports.


----------



## pr0g4m1ng

CaptnJones said:


> You sound like a fanboy man. Tone it down a bit. Der8auer isn't a bull****er like Adored. He's a proper engineer who knows what he's doing.


I agree. I am not a fan of people talking down Ryzen 3000 but I am not a fan of AMD fanboys either. Ryzen 3000 is a great product but it has it's issues (that hopefully can be resolved in the future). As for the boost clock controversy I have to say that IMO AMD just shouldn't have advertised the boost clocks that high and I wonder why they chose to do it. I mean on a Mhz scale they cannot compete with Intel anyways. Would anybody out there not have bought a 3700x when it said "Max Boost 4300MHz or more" on the box? I don't think so. It was a really dumb decision. 
What makes it even worse is that "der 8auer" states that the test parameters (HWI with 500ms setting, Cinebench single core test) were from AMD themselves. Why would they suggest these options over other options if they aren't the best?


----------



## Ironcobra

pschorr1123 said:


> There are 3 profiles you can choose from on the Q- fan setup page. By default it shows CPU fan. You have to go to where it says CPU fan and choose PCH fan in the drop down menu.
> 
> That is if you have updated your original bios to any of the newer ones since the bios that shipped with the board omitted the preset fan curves.


Thanks I knew I was blind!


----------



## RAINFIRE

CaptnJones said:


> You sound like a fanboy man. Tone it down a bit. Der8auer isn't a bull****er like Adored. He's a proper engineer who knows what he's doing.


Sorry, I thought I was in a Aorus AMD X570 motherboard owner's thread on an overclocking website. Maybe I am a fanboy with 12 120mm and two rad's watercooling a 3700X and 5700XT on a Aorus Master motherboard? I see so many stupid comments in this 'overclocking' thread. People are making statements as if they know something of the thousands of combined electric variables at play. If I see one more stupid Noctua fan post . . . Der8auer is great. You're calling me a fanboy? I don't earn thousands of dollars off videos, endorsements and such like he does. I still think this video is accurate but pure garbage as most are getting high boosts near max on all cores without intervention by tweaking and that isn't even addressed at all. To me this video is for Gamer's Nexus and the rest of the youtube ilk that nitpick everything to show how smart they think they are.


----------



## Dhoulmagus

You're overreacting. 

Analogy: 
I sold you 8 cars and promised one would do 220mph
none of them do 220mph, but they can all do 200mph
therefore I didn't lie to you

Again, nobody is saying these are bad chips, but a box says one thing and users get another. End users are not supposed to have electrical engineering degrees, and even if they did, not like we can see the schematics to even understand these so called variables to begin with. You certainly don't either. End users should get EXACTLY what is stated on the box, period. If I put size 10 on a pair of size 9 1/2 shoes, end user will be upset even though they don't understand how a shoe is made. 

It's not a stupid argument, it's stupid to defend a company and set a precedence of being able to make a claim that isn't true right on the box and sell it to millions of end users.


----------



## Cata79

Serious_Don said:


> It's not a stupid argument, it's stupid to defend a company and set a precedence of being able to make a claim that isn't true right on the box and sell it to millions of end users.


QFT. We take a lot of crap from these corporations, no need to defend them.


----------



## L.Thorne

RAINFIRE said:


> Sorry, I thought I was in a Aorus AMD X570 motherboard owner's thread on an overclocking website.
> 
> If I see one more stupid Noctua fan post . . . Der8auer is great. You're calling me a fanboy? I don't earn thousands of dollars off videos, endorsements and such like he does. I still think this video is accurate but pure garbage as most are getting high boosts near max on all cores without intervention by tweaking and that isn't even addressed at all. To me this video is for Gamer's Nexus and the rest of the youtube ilk that nitpick everything to show how smart they think they are.


You really should calm down. You obviously have understood that this is an Aorus X570 owners' thread. Yet you don't understand that your rant about some video about a generic AMD issue on YouTube is in a wrong place. You may call Noctua fan issues with Aorus fan headers stupid if you like, but I think stupid is just an image you see in a mirror after you sober up. Maybe you meant to go away with your rant if you see one more Noctua fan post. Well, here you are. Noctua, Noctua. I want those Noctua puppies to work with my Aorus X570 board as well. That being said, I'm confident the PWM issue will be solved by support engineers and we Noctua fans (pun intended) can really start overclocking.


----------



## Yuke

Yuke said:


> Anyone else lost 1ns (averaged over 25 AIDA runs) latency with latest Aorus Bios?...



Ill quote myself here....it seems that maintaining GDM = off is easiers now with the latency nerf? Can anyone confirm?


----------



## pschorr1123

According to an Asus engineer @Shamino1987 AMD dialed down the boosting in favor of CPU longevity. here: https://www.guru3d.com/news-story/r...ior-in-favor-of-longevitysays-asus-staff.html


My take on it is AMD wanted the chips to run balls to the wall with max voltage. Perhaps due to all of that "5 GHZ for $200 " hype got everyone's hopes up way too high and AMD way afraid of mass disappointment from the much lower than 5GHz clock speeds. But thought better of it when chips were dying @ stock. The voltage is way too high on screenshots from the 1.0.0.2 bios at times 1.53ish which in turn causes the chip to get too hot since you are dumping all of that voltage in 1 tiny 7nm core. However, he also states ,as does 1usmus, that AMD is working on adding options in the bios that will let enthusiasts 
dial up the boosts/ voltage.

If anyone remembers the 2700X launch how PBO was marketed as the next best thing since sliced bread but shortly after launch newer AGESA revisions removed almost all of the manual PBO options. The Scalar option was the 1st to go along with manual PPT/EDC/AMP settings.

They also posted on their website that enabling PBO voids warranty.

It sucks that AMD rushed this launch. Had they spent more time/ resources on testing prior to launch these issues wouldn't have popped up.
I'm not defending AMD and really think they should do a better job of marketing and go back to under promising and over delivering as opposed to AMD Robert Hallock's video misleading people into thinking these chips will auto OC themselves 200mhz above whats on the box.
Ryzen Master default setup has Auto OC @ 100 mhz at stock. So in order for my 3700X to hit 4.4 it is already set to 100mhz over clock. Perhaps this will improve in the future but it seems that the limiting factor is thermals.

I'm happy with my chip/ performance but there is a small part of me that feels cheated. Hopefully AMD will learn from their mistakes going forward.


Speaking of PBO. I have found that if you go under AMD overclocking and set PBO to Advanced then select Motherboard and touch nothing else the all core max clocks go up around 100-150mhz. 
During my CB15 testing I found that my Multi score would go up around 100 points and the max clocks would be 4100-4150mhz

however, single thread score tanked due to the max clock being stuck at the same frequency 4150mhz instead of 4325ish (3700x)

obviously, this is a bug. If GB or AMD can fix it so that single core speeds increase along with thew multi or even if the max single core clock stayed the same as stock/ pbo off it would be a nice improvement


Also this in a nice video from Level1 Techs that covers 3rd Gen Ryzen boosting 




TLDR: Marketing departments are trash and AMD may be bringing boost options in future bios revisions for enthusiasts.


----------



## RAINFIRE

L.Thorne said:


> You really should calm down. You obviously have understood that this is an Aorus X570 owners' thread. Yet you don't understand that your rant about some video about a generic AMD issue on YouTube is in a wrong place. You may call Noctua fan issues with Aorus fan headers stupid if you like, but I think stupid is just an image you see in a mirror after you sober up. Maybe you meant to go away with your rant if you see one more Noctua fan post. Well, here you are. Noctua, Noctua. I want those Noctua puppies to work with my Aorus X570 board as well. That being said, I'm confident the PWM issue will be solved by support engineers and we Noctua fans (pun intended) can really start overclocking.


Don't drink, but sorry you can't overclock with your Noctua fans. All my pwm fans are running correctly, so don't blame Gigabyte. I suggest you get Noctua to update all their hardware to comply to the rest of the industry. I'm calm enough. You can go preach to your girlfriend or wife or your kids or your boyfriend. Yes, I do think an AMD Boost issue on X570 Gigabyte boards is an issue we all want to solve here on OC.NET. Pull *your* head out of your ass.


----------



## Dhoulmagus

^^















Very nice / thought out post above @pschorr1123, reps your way


----------



## Dphotog

Where in the bios is power down mode. I swear I've looked everywhere and I'm just not seeing it x.x I wanted to try with it disabled so I can try some other ram timings or is renamed something else. According to levelonetech.com I can clearly see him in a 570 bios with the words power down mode disabled before saving and exiting I just cannot for the life of me locate that menu option in the bios. Thanks


----------



## prsnlcrcl

Dphotog said:


> Where in the bios is power down mode. I swear I've looked everywhere and I'm just not seeing it x.x I wanted to try with it disabled so I can try some other ram timings or is renamed something else. According to levelonetech.com I can clearly see him in a 570 bios with the words power down mode disabled before saving and exiting I just cannot for the life of me locate that menu option in the bios. Thanks



It took me a while to find it as well. I am running an Xtreme Motherboard so I am not sure if it is the same for all boards. On mine, I found it under Settings>AMD CBS>DRAM Controller Configuration>DRAM Power Options. I hope that helps.


----------



## Dazog

My results so far with a 3800x and Pro wifi board.

F4 Bios and 100mhz Bus clock.

I have lowered my PPT TDC and EDC values.

I see 4150 in CB All core.


----------



## pr0g4m1ng

To what values did you lower your PPT / EDC?


----------



## Dazog

pr0g4m1ng said:


> To what values did you lower your PPT / EDC?


PPT 134
EDC 118
TDC 84


----------



## Waltc

Performer81 said:


> Sorry to say that but now I had 2 X570 Elite Boards with faulty A2 Dimm Slot and a complete dead X470 Gaming 7 behind each other. Whats going on in the Gigabyte quality control?


I once bought two Abit boards from the same supplier--neither one worked--they were horrible--both badly messed up electrically. Guy would not refund my money(!) on the first one so I bought "his only remaining board," he said--two days later he was gone--vanished into the ether. I was impatient--haste makes waste, etc. I think what happened is I was unlucky enough to do business with a gray-market reseller. They usually buy defective motherboards for pennies on the dollar from various motherboard distributors who have taken them in as warranty returns, but then they turn around and try to sell them to unwitting peeps like I was way back then. They are supposed to _salvage components_ from those failed motherboards--not resell them at retail. No fun at all--I've never forgotten the incident. Learned a valuable lesson. Often the source of a purchase is as important as the manufacturer! 

Hopefully, this didn't happen to you--but I thought I'd mention it! It's the only time in decades that I've had an experience similar to yours. Hope I never do again!

I bought my first Aorus x570 Master mboard from Newegg as on July 7 they were the only people who had them in stock--it's been perfect. motherboards purchased from Amazon have also been fine. Got it on the 7/9--I was impatient this time around, too, but my source was much better...


----------



## Waltc

I know for a fact that AMD dialed down the Max boost in the latest AGESAs, but it really isn't a big deal--I'll give you my opinion as to why.. In AGESAs 1002/3 I was getting a 4.4GHz boost *logged* by test applications like 3dMark. I'd read the logs and written outputs from 3dmark that confirmed I was getting 4.4GHz Max boost, occasionally. In later AGESA versions, like the splendid F5 Aorus Master x570 bios I'm using now, AGESA 1003ABB & other stuff(!), it's been reduced to an absolute Max boost of 4.275GHz, or a paltry 125Mhz below the former maximum boost of 4.4GHz--but the thing is that my _performance_ in these test programs like 3dMark has been the same--or else within a couple of percent, _plus or minus_, of the 4.4GHz max boost activated in previous AGESAs. (Anyone who wishes to go back to his former max boost but forego all of the positive changes the latter AGESAs have provided is of course free to do so at any time.) I think the reasons for the identical performance is because a) max boost was always single-core boost anyway; 2)probably the boost periods are longer than they were at the former max because AMD doesn't have to bang the cores with 1.5v anymore! I don't see 1.5v anymore, but I did see it with the early AGESA's, plainly.

Some people still believe that any cpu running at 5Ghz, let's say, is going to be *faster* than any cpu running at 4.5GHz or 4.8GHz, etc. There are still people out there who still don't understand how a cpu running at 4.5GHz can be faster than a cpu running at 5GHz! But we have known it's possible since AMD shipped the first Athlon cpus in the late 1990's and definitively proved that MHz is but one component of CPU performance. So everyone should know and understand that GHz alone does not determine actual performance, that simply put, it's GHz X IPC = Performance, most of the time. It seems to me that since AMD has reduced the max single-core boost a tad, and reduced the CPU voltage spikes needed to hit that target, that now the single-core boost can run _longer_, thus off-setting the small performance differences one might expect to see from a tiny drop in MHz alone. This makes perfect sense to me and I would hope to other people, too. I have zero complaints with Zen 2 thus far.


----------



## serengueti

Hello, I'm experiencing something weird with my new Aorus Elite x570. Every time I restart the computer or turn it on, before the POST screen, I see a black screen with an underscore in the top left corner of the screen and it stays like that for 15 seconds, then the Aorus logo kicks in.

Is this normal? I never experienced something like that with other hardware.

Thanks.


----------



## pschorr1123

serengueti said:


> Hello, I'm experiencing something weird with my new Aorus Elite x570. Every time I restart the computer or turn it on, before the POST screen, I see a black screen with an underscore in the top left corner of the screen and it stays like that for 15 seconds, then the Aorus logo kicks in.
> 
> Is this normal? I never experienced something like that with other hardware.
> 
> Thanks.


I have the Master and the black screen with the "_" in the upper left hand corner is normal although, the black screen doesn't stay for 15 seconds unless I leave my 8TB usb drive plugged into a USB port. I believe it searches for bios files or something because when I leave it unplugged it boots into Windows much faster.

as long as your pc boots into Windows and hasn't reset your bios settings due to memory training failure you should be fine


----------



## jfrob75

serengueti said:


> Hello, I'm experiencing something weird with my new Aorus Elite x570. Every time I restart the computer or turn it on, before the POST screen, I see a black screen with an underscore in the top left corner of the screen and it stays like that for 15 seconds, then the Aorus logo kicks in.
> 
> Is this normal? I never experienced something like that with other hardware.
> 
> Thanks.


I experience the same, so yea, it would appear to be normal. This happens on my x470 MB as well my X570 Master.


----------



## bigcid10

@GBT-MatthewH

could you Please look at these log files as I'm at a loss as to 
what to do to get these bios's to work ?

I'm have a ultra board ,and I haven't been able to update the bios past F4i
any other bios higher than that and windows (win10 Pro WST) will not finish booting
and this is a stock clocks and volts .F4i works fine ,but I would like to use the bus clock fixes,etc

I uploaded the ntbtlogs from both bios's(no changes ,just different bios
can someone give me some insite or opinions,Thank you


----------



## IntelHouseFire

bigcid10 said:


> I'm have a ultra board ,and I haven't been able to update the bios past F4i
> any other bios higher than that and windows (win10 Pro WST) will not finish booting
> and this is a stock clocks and volts .F4i works fine ,but I would like to use the bus clock fixes,etc
> 
> I uploaded the ntbtlogs from both bios's(no changes ,just different bios
> can someone give me some insite or opinions,Thank you


Do the settings on "AMD OVERCLOCKING" reset after flashing bios? I know they don't from cmos reset or even taking the battery out. Some settings there might be left that doesn't play well with the rest at default.


----------



## davidambler

RAINFIRE said:


> If I see one more stupid Noctua fan post . . .


Just FYI, I am only here because of this issue. It's the only place I could find that had someone from Gigabyte responding regularly and I hope the issue gets sorted.

Get off your high horse man.


----------



## Disassociative

bigcid10 said:


> I'm have a ultra board ,and I haven't been able to update the bios past F4i
> any other bios higher than that and windows (win10 Pro WST) will not finish booting
> and this is a stock clocks and volts .F4i works fine ,but I would like to use the bus clock fixes,etc
> 
> I uploaded the ntbtlogs from both bios's(no changes ,just different bios
> can someone give me some insite or opinions,Thank you


Got this problem on my Aorus Master too after updating to F5 - just gets stuck most of the time on the Windows boot screen with the spinning circle, and after a while the circle sorta stutters while spinning. Like somethings not loading correctly? F5l is fine.

EDIT: Dude try changing PCIe mode from Auto to Gen3 - this seems to have fixed Windows hanging on boot for me. Something about the GPU not handing over to Windows properly during bootup maybe? All I know is the screen never flickers for a split second while booting Windows on the occasions it fails to get passed the spinning circle boot screen thing while PCIe mode is set to auto but when I manually set it to Gen3 there was the usual flicker and it booted fine.

EDIT 2: Ok scratch that turned PCIe back to auto and still booted fine. The only variable now between the profile in my BIOS that will boot and the one that won't boot now is the new one I performed 'load optimized defaults' first. Maybe that's something to do with it. Old profile has some weird broken setting in there probably related to AMD CBS or AMD OVERCLOCKING that didn't get wiped when updating the BIOS.


----------



## PiledriverFX

Aorus Master x570, R7 3800X, G.Skill Trident Z RGB F4-4266C19-8GTZR----can't have more than 3600 MHz on memory (1:1 mode). Bios F5o , because F5 from official gigabyte cannot work even on 3600 MHz, Try latest Dram calculator, enter voltages, timings, Ohms ,etc---totally useless. Even on 25 25 25 25 timings has errors in memtest on 3600 MHz on F5 (latest). On default 2133 MHz without errors, CPU set 4200 MHz 1275 mV in CPU overcloking section.
But every bios has wierd behavior in memory overclocking: fclk=memclk not working at all I think, probably every time set at auto, timings not set correctly, set manually 15 15 15 15 --have 16 (!) 15 15 15 in AIDA64, XMP sometimes set 4266 MHz, sometimes 3733 (!) and again can't set fabric 1800 MHz, XMP level 1-3 not change Infinity fabric frequency--HWinfo and latency told this, when manually set 3800 MHz auto timings (25 25 etc) and 1900 Mhz fabric --ok windows load, memtest with errors or even shutdown --try to change some timings--- board even not post.
And from my Sabertooth R2.0 with FX-8350 --bios looks very confusing--for example many variables can set in DIFFERENT (!) places and c'mon--How I know in what place I must set numbers and they really correctly applied?
Sorry for language--not my native.


----------



## bigcid10

IntelHouseFire said:


> Do the settings on "AMD OVERCLOCKING" reset after flashing bios? I know they don't from cmos reset or even taking the battery out. Some settings there might be left that doesn't play well with the rest at default.



I'm not over locked at all , running stock


----------



## Yuke

PiledriverFX said:


> Aorus Master x570, R7 3800X, G.Skill Trident Z RGB F4-4266C19-8GTZR----can't have more than 3600 MHz on memory (1:1 mode). Bios F5o , because F5 from official gigabyte cannot work even on 3600 MHz, Try latest Dram calculator, enter voltages, timings, Ohms ,etc---totally useless. Even on 25 25 25 25 timings has errors in memtest on 3600 MHz on F5 (latest). On default 2133 MHz without errors, CPU set 4200 MHz 1275 mV in CPU overcloking section.
> But every bios has wierd behavior in memory overclocking: fclk=memclk not working at all I think, probably every time set at auto, timings not set correctly, set manually 15 15 15 15 --have 16 (!) 15 15 15 in AIDA64, XMP sometimes set 4266 MHz, sometimes 3733 (!) and again can't set fabric 1800 MHz, XMP level 1-3 not change Infinity fabric frequency--HWinfo and latency told this, when manually set 3800 MHz auto timings (25 25 etc) and 1900 Mhz fabric --ok windows load, memtest with errors or even shutdown --try to change some timings--- board even not post.
> And from my Sabertooth R2.0 with FX-8350 --bios looks very confusing--for example many variables can set in DIFFERENT (!) places and c'mon--How I know in what place I must set numbers and they really correctly applied?
> Sorry for language--not my native.



In my experience All Core OC + IF OC doesnt work very well if you dont increase V-Core by alot. I can do 1.33V 4.4Ghz OC when Ram is set to 3600/1800 but i need over 1.45V (!) V-Core when trying to achieve 3800/1900 on RAM while maintaining my 4.4Ghz all core OC.


----------



## PiledriverFX

Yuke said:


> In my experience All Core OC + IF OC doesnt work very well if you dont increase V-Core by alot. I can do 1.33V 4.4Ghz OC when Ram is set to 3600/1800 but i need over 1.45V (!) V-Core when trying to achieve 3800/1900 on RAM while maintaining my 4.4Ghz all core OC.


Thanks for info, may be I try to increase Vcore, but is it safe for 8 hours per day 1.45 volts? And interesting in my opinion that HWinfo says Core #0-7 VID 1.225-1.219 volts when run Cinebench for example, but at idle --1.275 volts, so in high current loads Ryzen automatically drop the voltage ...to prevent self damage?
Oh, and now ( at 1.275 volts) I have 74.8 C at cinebench with Alphacool Eisbaer 420, may be I must repaste my grizzly kryonaut?, I think its to high temp


----------



## prymortal

Found more issues with F5 bios on the X570 Master, Listed them on Page 181, I highly suggest keeping a copy of F5o file or as the second Bios.


----------



## Yuke

PiledriverFX said:


> Thanks for info, may be I try to increase Vcore, but is it safe for 8 hours per day 1.45 volts? And interesting in my opinion that HWinfo says Core #0-7 VID 1.225-1.219 volts when run Cinebench for example, but at idle --1.275 volts, so in high current loads Ryzen automatically drop the voltage ...to prevent self damage?
> Oh, and now ( at 1.275 volts) I have 74.8 C at cinebench with Alphacool Eisbaer 420, may be I must repaste my grizzly kryonaut?, I think its to high temp



I dont run that setup 24/7 obviously. I prefer the low latencies of 63-64ns for gaming over the high core clocks. Im vdrooping to 1.39V when doing CB20 runs but i cant imagine it being healthy...thats why i just use PBO/Auto-OC and tight timings for RAM @*1900* IF clockspeed.


My temps are trash too (80-90°C when overclocked in CB20) but i "just" use a Airflow setup with 7 Noctua Fans + NH-D15.



My 3800x is trash, so maybe you can get more lucky with the voltage.


----------



## Nighthog

Yuke said:


> I dont run that setup 24/7 obviously. I prefer the low latencies of 63-64ns for gaming over the high core clocks. Im vdrooping to 1.39V when doing CB20 runs but i cant imagine it being healthy...thats why i just use PBO/Auto-OC and tight timings for RAM @*1900* IF clockspeed.
> 
> 
> My temps are trash too (80-90°C when overclocked in CB20) but i "just" use a Airflow setup with 7 Noctua Fans + NH-D15.
> 
> 
> 
> My 3800x is trash, so maybe you can get more lucky with the voltage.


I got a low tier 3800X as well but I only ever tested 1900FCLK didn't think to try lower speeds if that effected voltage required for ALL CORE OC. 4.4Ghz I needed also 1.450V+ to run non-AVX Prime95 smallFFT stable. 

Did you run they Silicon Lottery test binning method to see where your chip put itself? It's AVX2 so voltages and clocks will need to be lower. But mine was bottom barrel quality for that stuff.


----------



## Yuke

Nighthog said:


> I got a low tier 3800X as well but I only ever tested 1900FCLK didn't think to try lower speeds if that effected voltage required for ALL CORE OC. 4.4Ghz I needed also 1.450V+ to run non-AVX Prime95 smallFFT stable.
> 
> Did you run they Silicon Lottery test binning method to see where your chip put itself? It's AVX2 so voltages and clocks will need to be lower. But mine was bottom barrel quality for that stuff.



I didnt test their method, no. But without IF OC i can boot and bench @4.4Ghz with lower voltages (but more aggressive LLC setting -> still less voltages under load tho).


No idea if some kind if power limit is in place ... maybe its only my mainboard with this behaviour (Aorus Master).


----------



## pschorr1123

Anyone try out the test bios GB Matt dropped several pages back? I believe it was T07 or something and it was a different way of running memory overclocking. He said he was able to hit 3733 cl 14 with 4 dimms for the 1st time ever.

Just curious if anyone else tried it since I've been reading a lot of posts regarding memory OC


----------



## MikeS3000

Aorus x570 Pro Wifi on new F4 official BIOS. Everything is working great! It tolerates my 3733 mhz RAM with previous settings and the Spread Spectrum = Disabled is working with fairly nice round clock #s now. No issues on my end to speak of. I see a lot of complaints on some of the other boards with the new BIOS so I think it's important to hear from people who are not having issues.


----------



## PiledriverFX

pschorr1123 said:


> Anyone try out the test bios GB Matt dropped several pages back? I believe it was T07 or something and it was a different way of running memory overclocking. He said he was able to hit 3733 cl 14 with 4 dimms for the 1st time ever.
> 
> Just curious if anyone else tried it since I've been reading a lot of posts regarding memory OC


I try this test bios---for me it worse than f5o : can post with 3733 Mhz ram, but no stable, and even 3600 MHz not stable for me


----------



## Dreams-Visions

Just wanted to again mention that I'm seeing significant performance differences in HWinfo of up to +200Mhz when running Cinebench R15 when I do clean boots (msconfig --> disabling everything non-Windows and disabling everything in Task Manager startup). 3900X + Master.

From a max of maybe 4.325GHz on the highest core (most 4.3GHz flat) when booting normally with most startup items enabled to 4.525GHz or slightly higher on the highest core + 4.45-4.5GHz on at least 3 other cores. I have yet to pin down which apps are doing this but I can reproduce it 10 times out of 10. It's a bit fatiguing for me, but I'm going through them 3-4 at a time to see if I can pin down some suspects. If I find anything I'll be sure to make mention of it. Maybe you all will have similar processes running which disabling may improve your benchmarks.


----------



## dansi

Kitguru review the master, a con is given to not enough rgb. 

*** no, get that **** outta here. Every dollar saved in excluding led bulbs is better spent on finned sinks and others


----------



## Disassociative

dansi said:


> Kitguru review the master, a con is given to not enough rgb.
> 
> *** no, get that **** outta here. Every dollar saved in excluding led bulbs is better spent on finned sinks and others


I mean compared to my old Crosshair VI Hero the RGB is a lot more subtle but honestly it doesn’t bother me. It still looks very clean and premium without it.


----------



## foylemaa

Just had this happen to me today Aorus X570 Master. The top 4 rear USB 2.0 just stopped working today. 

Mouse and Keyboard would turn on and off like they had power issue and I would get into the BIOS then the keyboard and mouse would just stop working. I have moved them to the USB 3.0 port and has been fine. Anyone had a similar issue? 

Also when I plug a USB stick it it disconnects and reconnect over and over and this is with the latest chipset driver and BIOS F5.

Seen this on the forums as well http://forum.gigabyte.us/thread/7516/x570-aorus-elite-keyboard-working?page=1&scrollTo=33174


----------



## Dreams-Visions

Dreams-Visions said:


> Just wanted to again mention that I'm seeing significant performance differences in HWinfo of up to +200Mhz when running Cinebench R15 when I do clean boots (msconfig --> disabling everything non-Windows and disabling everything in Task Manager startup). 3900X + Master.
> 
> From a max of maybe 4.325GHz on the highest core (most 4.3GHz flat) when booting normally with most startup items enabled to 4.525GHz or slightly higher on the highest core + 4.45-4.5GHz on at least 3 other cores. I have yet to pin down which apps are doing this but I can reproduce it 10 times out of 10. It's a bit fatiguing for me, but I'm going through them 3-4 at a time to see if I can pin down some suspects. If I find anything I'll be sure to make mention of it. Maybe you all will have similar processes running which disabling may improve your benchmarks.


Just following up after testing startup apps and services for the last several hours. For me, my 3900X can hit around 4.575 or so right now, but the following services result in a 200MHz or so loss in maximum boost clocks. They had to be disabled (services.msc -> Services tab):

- Dropbox Update Service (2 updates + dbxsvc)
- Google Update Service (both)
- CyberPower PowerPanel Personal (both)
- Everything (the search replacement app)
- TeamViewer 14

10 or so other services I am able to leave on and they have no affect at all on boost clocks, and none of my Startup applications are causing any issues.

Unfortunately, I need TeamViewer working for remote access, CyberPower manages graceful shutdowns in the event of a prolonged power outage, and Everything is just far superior to built-in Windows search. I'm just going to have to deal with 4.35 max and hope that either a future bios update or future updates to those applications can allow me to run them without losing 200MHz on my CPU. But it's nice to know what to disable if I want close to advertised boost clocks.


----------



## ocgfg

Hi, 



i have a x570 aorus elite with bios v. F4j. 
I also have one ssd and two hdd from my previous pc.
Now i would like to setup my system as i had it on my older pc. I mean Windows OS in the ssd, and raid0 the two hdd. I em unable to do so.
When i choose in bios sata mode AHCI i dont see the RAIDXpert utility cant setup raid, when i choose sata mode RAID, i em unable to see and boot from my SSD. 
I dont understand how i em able to do it on my older system and not with this new mainboard.
Any advice to solve my issue?


Thank you for support.


----------



## henson0115

Dreams-Visions said:


> Just following up after testing startup apps and services for the last several hours. For me, my 3900X can hit around 4.575 or so right now, but the following services result in a 200MHz or so loss in maximum boost clocks. They had to be disabled (services.msc -> Services tab):
> 
> - Dropbox Update Service (2 updates + dbxsvc)
> - Google Update Service (both)
> - CyberPower PowerPanel Personal (both)
> - Everything (the search replacement app)
> - TeamViewer 14
> 
> 10 or so other services I am able to leave on and they have no affect at all on boost clocks, and none of my Startup applications are causing any issues.
> 
> Unfortunately, I need TeamViewer working for remote access, CyberPower manages graceful shutdowns in the event of a prolonged power outage, and Everything is just far superior to built-in Windows search. I'm just going to have to deal with 4.35 max and hope that either a future bios update or future updates to those applications can allow me to run them without losing 200MHz on my CPU. But it's nice to know what to disable if I want close to advertised boost clocks.


i can replicate this, funniliy enough i have 2 of you 5 services, google update and teamviewer. very interesting


----------



## rastaviper

Hi guys,
I am a bit confused regarding the PBO and OCing with a Aorus Elite mobo + 3600x.
Out of the box, the system pushes the clocks till 4300mhz. That looks to me like a fine ocing and I wonder why should I start messing around with PBO, vcore, SOC and other parameters. Ok, I am sure that the RAM could provide some boost in the performance of the whole system, but this is another story.
I am just wondering if this is what all Ryzen owners experience when they start with their systems.


----------



## MatthewK

GBT-MatthewH said:


> Speed spectrum will be opened in upcoming BIOS. Not sure what else you want opened up. TBH most of the "hidden" stuff (incl speed spectrum) doesn't do much (anything?)... Most of the "open" stuff doesn't do much (anything?) either - IE PPT, PBO, etc.


This just not true Matthew, there are a lot of useful settings that are sadly hidden. I finally got them to include the SATA Hotplugging option, although it's not as good as other brands since I can't select which individual drives I want to make hotpluggable, it just does it for all of them. I am thankful it was added at all though.

We should be able to disable Bluetooth and WiFi. We should be able to disable spread spectrum. I would rather have an overwhelming amount of options than too few. When you have the community doing things like the following then maybe you should take a different approach: https://www.win-raid.com/t2739f44-OFFER-Gigabyte-GA-AX-Aorus-Gaming-BIOS-mod.html

There are also issues with voltages settings. I have my memory set to 1.360v, but over on the right it shows it's at 1.380v (as well as in programs like HWInfo). SOC voltage set to 1150 hovers between 1.092v to 1.104v. It won't let me set tRRDS to 3, it'll only let me pick Auto or 4.


----------



## 0S1R1S

MatthewK said:


> There are also issues with voltages settings. I have my memory set to 1.360v, but over on the right it shows it's at 1.380v (as well as in programs like HWInfo). SOC voltage set to 1150 hovers between 1.092v to 1.104v. It won't let me set tRRDS to 3, it'll only let me pick Auto or 4.


I asked about the memory voltage discrepancy a few pages back and didn't really get a clear answer if it was intended behavior or not. I was advised to adjust for the discrepancy. If you want to run 1.360v then enter 1.340v. If you want 1.380v, run 1.360v. ¯\_(ツ)_/¯

https://www.overclock.net/forum/11-...-owners-thread-post28076686.html#post28076686


----------



## Pimpmuckl

Coming from a C6H that unfortunately had the Memory VRM break (wouldn't go above 1.4V without zero stability), I was wondering how the 4 DIMM configurations of the Elite perform?

I just got the board so will test later but if the difference to the Master is night and day, I still have two weeks to send it back and get the Master instead. RAM is 3600 CL17 HyperX 4x8GB single sided B-Die kit, so I do hope to get somewhat decent-ish speeds (being on QVL is great, but I assume most of us will not be happy with "only" XMP speeds).

Would appreciate some input if some of you have experiences with it!


----------



## Athyra

yeah spread spectrum definitely does something
my bclk was 99.80 before, and now with spectrum disabled it goes up to 99.98 in cpuz or 100.00 in hwinfo, depending on which one you trust
that does add up to a couple mhz when you are at the 4.6 range
like 4590 vs 4600

I've often wondered if a lot if people who saw 4590 or 4490 thought their cpu was not meeting advertised boost clocks when really it was just that 0.20mhz missing from the bclk.
What's weird about it is that a lot of motherboard vendors in the past padded their bclk to like 100.4 or 100.8 to give a slight edge (see here: https://www.gamersnexus.net/guides/3385-cheating-or-optimized-z390-motherboard-bclk-comparison ), now it seems like the opposite lol.


----------



## nagler

*windows 10 does not take the bios core voltage (1.3 V) and set always 1.1 V*

I can boot to Windows 10 only with not more then 4000 MHz even if I set in bios Vcore 1.4 V. HWInfo shows 1.1 V. With Ryzen Master I can change the Vcore up to what I set in bios but after reboot it's 1.1 V again. Any ideas? Thanks


MB - Aorus Master x570, Cpu - Ryzen 3700x.


----------



## tzjj

Why do mostly no board use a bus speed of 100MHz but 99.6 to 99.8 MHz? Whats the issue running it at 100.0 or 100.1? Ive read there are issues with Ryzen if you run it not around 99.x is that true? If so why. I read it has something to do with "Spread Spectrum"?

"It essentially gives a small dynamic variance to the clock generator. This has the effect of reducing peak electromagnetic interferences, helping manufacturers comply with EMI standards. The variance can potentially affect system stability in extreme overclocking scenarios, but turning that feature off can cause interference to affect electronics in and around the computer depending on how susceptible they are to it."


----------



## Hyralak

foylemaa said:


> Just had this happen to me today Aorus X570 Master. The top 4 rear USB 2.0 just stopped working today.
> 
> Mouse and Keyboard would turn on and off like they had power issue and I would get into the BIOS then the keyboard and mouse would just stop working. I have moved them to the USB 3.0 port and has been fine. Anyone had a similar issue?
> 
> Also when I plug a USB stick it it disconnects and reconnect over and over and this is with the latest chipset driver and BIOS F5.
> 
> Seen this on the forums as well http://forum.gigabyte.us/thread/7516/x570-aorus-elite-keyboard-working?page=1&scrollTo=33174



I too have had usb 2.0 issues that have plagued me over multiple bios updates on Aorus X570 Master. Chipset drivers are the latest as well. I have moved keyboard and mouse around from port to port and they are stable in 2.0 ports. My xbox controller with xbox wireless adapter connected to a usb 2.0 disconnects randomly. I also have a g920 racing wheel that disconnects. I will have to try turning on 60/64 emulation that your link talks about.



I also have an issue that my machine hangs at the POST screen if my second monitor is turned on. It is connected via HDMI and my primary monitor is display port. This started on F5l bios and is still present in the lastest F5 release. 



Very annoying to say the least.


----------



## Pimpmuckl

Pimpmuckl said:


> Coming from a C6H that unfortunately had the Memory VRM break (wouldn't go above 1.4V without zero stability), I was wondering how the 4 DIMM configurations of the Elite perform?
> 
> I just got the board so will test later but if the difference to the Master is night and day, I still have two weeks to send it back and get the Master instead. RAM is 3600 CL17 HyperX 4x8GB single sided B-Die kit, so I do hope to get somewhat decent-ish speeds (being on QVL is great, but I assume most of us will not be happy with "only" XMP speeds).
> 
> Would appreciate some input if some of you have experiences with it!


Hmm, so I have to say I'm slightly disappointed. The C6H allowed me to select XMP, bump vDRAM to 1.45v and it was booting no problem (and was stable with Karhu ramtest). That didn't work on the Elite.

I thought it was memory related so first, I went ahead and tried to rule out FCLK and to my huge surprise, the same CPU that would do 1800 MHz FCLK on the C6H is not doing that anymore on the Elite.

Are there any pointers here to stabilize FCLK? I tried both CLDO VDDG and VDDP at 950mV/900mV as well as 1050mV/1000mV, both which were not stable at 1800 MHz. Would very much appreciate a tip here!

Edit: Tried quite a few VDDG/VDDP combos and suddenly, with 1,060V VDDG and 900mV VDDP things look stable at around 1800 MHz FCLK. Going to see how stable everything is and then perhaps start tweaking the RAM a bit. I assume VDDP doesn't have any impact on the FCLK and I can freely move it to get the RAM stable? nvm not stable


----------



## Ren34

Pimpmuckl said:


> Hmm, so I have to say I'm slightly disappointed. The C6H allowed me to select XMP, bump vDRAM to 1.45v and it was booting no problem (and was stable with Karhu ramtest). That didn't work on the Elite.
> 
> I thought it was memory related so first, I went ahead and tried to rule out FCLK and to my huge surprise, the same CPU that would do 1800 MHz FCLK on the C6H is not doing that anymore on the Elite.
> 
> Are there any pointers here to stabilize FCLK? I tried both CLDO VDDG and VDDP at 950mV/900mV as well as 1050mV/1000mV, both which were not stable at 1800 MHz. Would very much appreciate a tip here!


What's your SOC voltage? I'm running some 3200 e-die memory @ 3600 cl14 with FCLK at 1800. VDDG/VDDP at 950/900 and Soc at 1100.


----------



## GBT-MatthewH

MatthewK said:


> This just not true Matthew, there are a lot of useful settings that are sadly hidden.
> 
> We should be able to disable Bluetooth and WiFi. We should be able to disable spread spectrum. I would rather have an overwhelming amount of options than too few.


Personally I am all for opening anything. The process on my end is simple:

Me: Hey can we open up X.
R&D: Why?
Me: (Need sufficient justification.)

So that begs the question why not just open everything? Well one main reason - If we open something we are now open to having to support it. This adds time to testing/validation and one more layer of complexity. Multiply this over 20-30 boards and it becomes non-trivial. Thus I need some kind of justification to spend the time to implement it. You actually provided the perfect example of this:



MatthewK said:


> I finally got them to include the SATA Hotplugging option, although it's not as good as other brands since I can't select which individual drives I want to make hotpluggable, it just does it for all of them.


That being said Wifi/BT makes sense to me. I'll push for it. Spread spectrum is already on the list to be opened. Overall I am open/willing to help push for whatever you guys want to see - just remember there are a lot of stakeholders when it comes to BIOS options and you/me/we are only one of them. Granted we get a proportionately weighted vote, but others have input too. See: SI's/R&D/PM/FAE/Sales/etc.


----------



## Nighthog

Pimpmuckl said:


> Hmm, so I have to say I'm slightly disappointed. The C6H allowed me to select XMP, bump vDRAM to 1.45v and it was booting no problem (and was stable with Karhu ramtest). That didn't work on the Elite.
> 
> I thought it was memory related so first, I went ahead and tried to rule out FCLK and to my huge surprise, the same CPU that would do 1800 MHz FCLK on the C6H is not doing that anymore on the Elite.
> 
> Are there any pointers here to stabilize FCLK? I tried both CLDO VDDG and VDDP at 950mV/900mV as well as 1050mV/1000mV, both which were not stable at 1800 MHz. Would very much appreciate a tip here!


There are reports that some people need specific procODT for higher FCLK. I read some with B-die needing exactly 32Ohm otherwise it would not work. I myself didn't have that issue, specific as that.

There are some who might need more SoC voltage etc.

Did you set the FCLK in AMD_OVERCLOCKING? I've had best results using that setting there. AMD_CBS setting didn't work above 1800Mhz for me.


----------



## henson0115

GBT-MatthewH said:


> Personally I am all for opening anything. The process on my end is simple:
> 
> Me: Hey can we open up X.
> R&D: Why?
> Me: (Need sufficient justification.)
> 
> So that begs the question why not just open everything? Well one main reason - If we open something we are now open to having to support it. This adds time to testing/validation and one more layer of complexity. Multiply this over 20-30 boards and it becomes non-trivial. Thus I need some kind of justification to spend the time to implement it. You actually provided the perfect example of this:
> 
> 
> 
> That being said Wifi/BT makes sense to me. I'll push for it. Spread spectrum is already on the list to be opened. Overall I am open/willing to help push for whatever you guys want to see - just remember there are a lot of stakeholders when it comes to BIOS options and you/me/we are only one of them. Granted we get a proportionately weighted vote, but others have input too. See: SI's/R&D/PM/FAE/Sales/etc.


The coolandquiet feature has been requested many times, yet we still don't have it!(pretty sure you said it was coming directly in response to me at least a month ago) not trying to cause an argument, but your comment isn't any kind of justification imo. whilst i appreciate and understand the need for testing (web development manager myself) your testing team should be big enough to support the boards you sell with all of the intended features and options of the applicable cpu... especially when you compete against companies that do 'unlock all of the options' of the gate or most of them atleast. 
all of that said i appreciate your efforts here! and i am sure that most people here do to. gigabyte has gone lengths above most other board vendors in terms of direct customer support, i am sure alot of people on here brought a giga board because of your input, however how many of them were surprised with the lack of options in the bios, which could result in those people in future buying other vendor boards. yes its all a fine balance. but we as the end user shouldn't have to feel the need to go elsewhere because of a budget constraint at your end resulting in a 'more cut back experience'.


----------



## Dreams-Visions

In case the good news was missed:

https://twitter.com/AMDRyzen/status/1168901636162539536

I may be dumb, but I can't figure out how to just embed the image so I'll just attach the AMD announcement. BIOS boost clock update in the pipeline.


----------



## GBT-MatthewH

henson0115 said:


> The coolandquiet feature has been requested many times, yet we still don't have it!(pretty sure you said it was coming directly in response to me at least a month ago).


I said I would check, and I did. Somewhere I mentioned it but it probably got buried - CNQ was removed by AMD at the AGESA level. Others may still have it because they are on older AGESA, but it is not available in 1003ABB


----------



## henson0115

GBT-MatthewH said:


> I said I would check, and I did. Somewhere I mentioned it but it probably got buried - CNQ was removed by AMD at the AGESA level. Others may still have it because they are on older AGESA, but it is not available in 1003ABB


understood, thanks for the response!


----------



## pschorr1123

Dreams-Visions said:


> In case the good news was missed:
> 
> https://twitter.com/AMDRyzen/status/1168901636162539536
> 
> I may be dumb, but I can't figure out how to just embed the image so I'll just attach the AMD announcement. BIOS boost clock update in the pipeline.



Sweet!


----------



## GBT-MatthewH

Updated BIOS on front page: https://www.overclock.net/forum/28023210-post4.html

No change log, just the latest files from the server. This has nothing to do with AMD's announcement today. They should be releasing more details on the 10th from their end. From our end we don't have an ETA as we don't have the new code yet. 

On a side note I will be away on a business trip (Dreamhack) until next Tuesday. I won't have much time to pop in until I get back.


----------



## Trippytaka

Why no Aorus Elite update? that is the same bios from weeks ago. Also its been since 8/2 since official update, all the other boards got updated on 8/29, not the elite. Whats going on?


----------



## GBT-MatthewH

Trippytaka said:


> Why no Aorus Elite update? that is the same bios from weeks ago. Also its been since 8/2 since official update, all the other boards got updated on 8/29, not the elite. Whats going on?


Whoa. How about "Hey did you forget Elite?" or even "Any updates for elite"... etc. Anyways fixed the post to add Elite F4N.


----------



## kingwaffle

Updated my Ultra to F4M... no changes leap out at me.


----------



## Trippytaka

GBT-MatthewH said:


> Whoa. How about "Hey did you forget Elite?" or even "Any updates for elite"... etc. Anyways fixed the post to add Elite F4N.


Cool dude thanks, I didn't mean to come across like that! haha, I am just patiently refreshing everyday for a aorus elite update! Sorry if I sounded whiny


----------



## GBT-MatthewH

Trippytaka said:


> Cool dude thanks, I didn't mean to come across like that! haha, I am just patiently refreshing everyday for a aorus elite update! Sorry if I sounded whiny


No worries. I update these by hand and after 3-4 the M's start looking like N ;-) I usually forget/mislink 1 per update, just remind me and I can fix easy.


----------



## GBT-MatthewH

kingwaffle said:


> Updated my Ultra to F4M... no changes leap out at me.


Most of these intermittent "no change log" updates are some small fix based on a bug report from one of the regions. I just update you guys to keep it all current. Next big update will be the 'boost fix' AMD talked about today. We should get code shortly. I'll have an ETA for you guys right after AMD's announcement.


----------



## Trippytaka

GBT-MatthewH said:


> Most of these intermittent "no change log" updates are some small fix based on a bug report from one of the regions. I just update you guys to keep it all current. Next big update will be the 'boost fix' AMD talked about today. We should get code shortly. I'll have an ETA for you guys right after AMD's announcement.


Awesome, can't wait! My 3900X may perform even better!


----------



## gabmzzn

GBT-MatthewH said:


> Personally I am all for opening anything. The process on my end is simple:
> 
> Me: Hey can we open up X.
> R&D: Why?
> Me: (Need sufficient justification.)
> 
> So that begs the question why not just open everything? Well one main reason - If we open something we are now open to having to support it. This adds time to testing/validation and one more layer of complexity. Multiply this over 20-30 boards and it becomes non-trivial. Thus I need some kind of justification to spend the time to implement it. You actually provided the perfect example of this:
> 
> 
> 
> That being said Wifi/BT makes sense to me. I'll push for it. Spread spectrum is already on the list to be opened. Overall I am open/willing to help push for whatever you guys want to see - just remember there are a lot of stakeholders when it comes to BIOS options and you/me/we are only one of them. Granted we get a proportionately weighted vote, but others have input too. See: SI's/R&D/PM/FAE/Sales/etc.



Hi @GBT-MatthewH I'm really glad having a BIOS dev like you with direct interaction on these forums, so I wanted to take the opportunity to ask about a (maybe silly?) feature about I hopped to get when I ordered my Aorus Master but ended up not seeing it so far, and it's the manual or custom fan curve for the chipset, a time ago I read you said: 

"If everything checks out we will have 3 profiles and manual fan curve control. Manual control is new and why we have a new test BIOS" 

but sadly manual curve control for some reason was not delivered unlike in MSI or Asrock _(if they decided to let a manual curve enabled why not Gigabyte?)_, is this a feature that we can expect to get sometime? Or it was totally discarded? 

In my case I have very good case ventilation and if the day gets hot the PCH temperature fluctuates very close to the limit of the zero rpm limit of turning on (silent profile), and the turning on and off unnecessarily of the fan could be avoided if I could get a manual curve that can be still absolutely safe for the chipset itself. Thanks reading my question/suggestion


----------



## Diablo85

GBT-MatthewH said:


> Updated BIOS on front page: https://www.overclock.net/forum/28023210-post4.html
> 
> No change log, just the latest files from the server. This has nothing to do with AMD's announcement today. They should be releasing more details on the 10th from their end. From our end we don't have an ETA as we don't have the new code yet.
> 
> On a side note I will be away on a business trip (Dreamhack) until next Tuesday. I won't have much time to pop in until I get back.


Hopefully excellent news. Maybe I can get my Xtreme to boot with a bios update past F3i. Even the official F3 updated on the 26th wouldn't boot.

GLHF with Dreamhack!


----------



## kingwaffle

GBT-MatthewH said:


> Most of these intermittent "no change log" updates are some small fix based on a bug report from one of the regions. I just update you guys to keep it all current. Next big update will be the 'boost fix' AMD talked about today. We should get code shortly. I'll have an ETA for you guys right after AMD's announcement.


I assumed as much. On the prior BIOS (F4L I believe) I noticed some weird menu behavior... going into the Settings -> Smart Fan menu and then back out to the Settings menu would result in new items being there that weren't there previously. I'm guessing that's the kind of stuff that is changing from BIOS to BIOS.

I will report that after updating I am seeing my CPU voltages "lower", but I think it's only in a HWINFO64 reporting sense. Temperatures look about the same, so I reckon this is only a visual change (the voltage reports before the core goes to sleep). 

Or I'm stupid and this is simply a placebo effect.


----------



## bucdan

GBT-MatthewH said:


> Most of these intermittent "no change log" updates are some small fix based on a bug report from one of the regions. I just update you guys to keep it all current. Next big update will be the 'boost fix' AMD talked about today. We should get code shortly. I'll have an ETA for you guys right after AMD's announcement.


Yay! I'll finally update my BIOS again from 8/2!

Matt, if you ever leave Gigabyte for another board company, let me know, so I can buy that brand and get more awesome communication from you! ++


----------



## MatthewK

GBT-MatthewH said:


> Personally I am all for opening anything. The process on my end is simple:
> 
> Me: Hey can we open up X.
> R&D: Why?
> Me: (Need sufficient justification.)


Thanks for the reply Matthew, I really appreciate it. Okay, so here is something that justifies adding options other manufacturers already have -- exactly that, the competition has it, so why doesn't Gigabyte? Some customers factor that in when making a purchasing decision.


----------



## ale_x

GBT-MatthewH said:


> No worries. I update these by hand and after 3-4 the M's start looking like N ;-) I usually forget/mislink 1 per update, just remind me and I can fix easy.


Thank you very much Matthew, we all really apreciated your help.

About the Elite, while all the other mobos (Master, Xtreme, Pro...) have a _spread spectrum_ option, the latest bios (F4n) for this board still lacks of it. 

Do you think we could have this option too?



Thanks!


----------



## Diablo85

Diablo85 said:


> Hopefully excellent news. Maybe I can get my Xtreme to boot with a bios update past F3i. Even the official F3 updated on the 26th wouldn't boot.
> 
> GLHF with Dreamhack!


....aaaaand I'm back! This time on an even older bios than F3i because the board flashed both bioses to F4a even though i had the switches in bios 1, single bios mode. 

stock bios in anything over F3i so far has resulted in nothing but the Windows circle spinning on attempted startups just after POST, haven't been able to get into the OS login screen at all.

Disabling CSM/Enabling fast boot in bios nets same result. Windows never finishes loading.

Wound up flashing back to bios F2 to recover after seemingly misplacing my F3i bios file.

Edit: found the F3i download link in my browser history. Successfully flashed F3i to both bioses.


----------



## Spank7

@GBT-MatthewH While we are waiting for the next amd fix , if you prepare a new bios plz take a look if you can include the option of the cpu temp to the debug led to the aorus master, i dont know if it technical possible to the gigabyte ( because i have it to my asus and asrock ) but its a good addition , thanks a lot and sorry im repeating myself if cant be done its ok


----------



## Illined

GBT-MatthewH said:


> On a side note I will be away on a business trip (Dreamhack) until next Tuesday. I won't have much time to pop in until I get back.



I love how you casually slid this in "Just going to Dreamhack quickly, brb". Seems like an awesome business trip!


----------



## Heuchler

Spank7 said:


> @GBT-MatthewH While we are waiting for the next amd fix , if you prepare a new bios plz take a look if you can include the option of the cpu temp to the debug led to the aorus master, i dont know if it technical possible to the gigabyte ( because i have it to my asus and asrock ) but its a good addition , thanks a lot and sorry im repeating myself if cant be done its ok


DataGhost.Com turned his program into a service (so it doesn't need Admin permission when Windows loads each time)

"service so that it auto-starts on boot. It needs HWiNFO running in order to read sensors. It'll automatically try to detect your CPU temperature but you can basically set it to display any sensor you want as long as the range makes sense (so that's a no to voltages at the moment, they'll basically display as 00 or 01). Just read the files in the installation dir. It should actually work on any motherboard with a POST code LCD, not just this one"


Download link: https://sigyn.dataghost.com/TempLCD.msi


X570 Aorus Master POST code temperature display


----------



## rastaviper

Hey guys,

It seems that I can't really figure out how to overclock my memory with my *Elite* mobo.. As u can see from my signature, I have some G.skill with B-dies chips, bought specifically for Ocing.
So at default I have activated the XMP1 profile (no other XMP option available) and it works fine at 3200 15-15-15-1T
SuperPi 1M calculation gave me a 9.875s result.

Then I started changing the *System Memory Multiplier with no results,* as the HWmonitor always shows that the clock is at 1633.
I changed the Multi at 16.5x and no difference at HWmonitor. SuperPi was at 10+
Then tried the Multi at 17x, still no difference at HWmonitor or at SuperPi.
Also tried with XMP off, no difference.
Also tried to set manually the Tras and rest of settings with Ram Voltage at AUTO. Then I was surprised to see that the 15-15-15 timings have changed to *24-24-24!*!!
Then tried to turn the GMD off and my bios got stuck, so had to load all default settings.

So the question is: Is this the correct way of Ocing the RAM or there is some other important setting that I miss?
Also why my BIOS changes do not seem activated according to the HWmonitor? How to stick my changes about multi and timings?


----------



## Spank7

Heuchler said:


> DataGhost.Com turned his program into a service (so it doesn't need Admin permission when Windows loads each time)
> 
> "service so that it auto-starts on boot. It needs HWiNFO running in order to read sensors. It'll automatically try to detect your CPU temperature but you can basically set it to display any sensor you want as long as the range makes sense (so that's a no to voltages at the moment, they'll basically display as 00 or 01). Just read the files in the installation dir. It should actually work on any motherboard with a POST code LCD, not just this one"
> 
> 
> Download link: https://sigyn.dataghost.com/TempLCD.msi
> 
> 
> X570 Aorus Master POST code temperature display
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IRWDpScWSPE


Thanks mate i will try it right away  but it would be even better if @GBT-MatthewH could include it in the next Bios so we can have the option from the motherboard / bios itself


----------



## kazablanka

GBT-MatthewH said:


> I said I would check, and I did. Somewhere I mentioned it but it probably got buried - CNQ was removed by AMD at the AGESA level. Others may still have it because they are on older AGESA, but it is not available in 1003ABB


On MSI boards c&q is still there on 1.0.0.3 ΑΒΒ


----------



## funks

GBT-MatthewH said:


> Most of these intermittent "no change log" updates are some small fix based on a bug report from one of the regions. I just update you guys to keep it all current. Next big update will be the 'boost fix' AMD talked about today. We should get code shortly. I'll have an ETA for you guys right after AMD's announcement.


Any word on the ERP problem on the Aorus Pro Wifi and the Aorus Ultra which causes disappearing WiFi after shutdown?

https://www.reddit.com/r/gigabyte/comments/cz5n2s/x570_aorus_ultra_and_x570_aorus_pro_wifi_enabling/


----------



## dansi

Anyone with master f5 bios have terrible time recovering from dram overclock failure?

Took me 15 mins of power cycling to get back to the bios reset screen.

In that time, it's either black screen of nothing and then stuck aoruos splash screen to windows recovery screen and then finally bios reset. 

15 mins of frickin powering on off and mashing reset in between, just to get into bios.:specool:


----------



## 624276

I've got the Elite motherboard, running a 3700X cpu and Kingston HyperX Predator HX432C16PB3K2/16 memory. 
I tried flashing the F4N, and F4L or M a while ago. In both cases, I get the fullscreen logo, the dots circling and it keeps on doing this. No progress. The lights from my keyboard and mouse also go off after a few seconds. So I reverted back to F4J, but I'd really like to be able to set my pc to sleep and wake it back up, without the fans going full blast. Can anyone help me?


----------



## Disassociative

dansi said:


> Anyone with master f5 bios have terrible time recovering from dram overclock failure?
> 
> Took me 15 mins of power cycling to get back to the bios reset screen.
> 
> In that time, it's either black screen of nothing and then stuck aoruos splash screen to windows recovery screen and then finally bios reset.
> 
> 15 mins of frickin powering on off and mashing reset in between, just to get into bios.:specool:


Happened to me a couple of times, I was worried I'd bricked it lol



Blaatschaap said:


> I've got the Elite motherboard, running a 3700X cpu and Kingston HyperX Predator HX432C16PB3K2/16 memory.
> I tried flashing the F4N, and F4L or M a while ago. In both cases, I get the fullscreen logo, the dots circling and it keeps on doing this. No progress. The lights from my keyboard and mouse also go off after a few seconds. So I reverted back to F4J, but I'd really like to be able to set my pc to sleep and wake it back up, without the fans going full blast. Can anyone help me?


What fixed boot problems for me was loading optimized defaults after flashing to the newer BIOS. Maybe give that a try even if you haven't changed anything?


----------



## econ8

Blaatschaap said:


> I've got the Elite motherboard, running a 3700X cpu and Kingston HyperX Predator HX432C16PB3K2/16 memory.
> I tried flashing the F4N, and F4L or M a while ago. In both cases, I get the fullscreen logo, the dots circling and it keeps on doing this. No progress. The lights from my keyboard and mouse also go off after a few seconds. So I reverted back to F4J, but I'd really like to be able to set my pc to sleep and wake it back up, without the fans going full blast. Can anyone help me?



Can you tell me what the difference between F4m and F4n. Aorus Elite


----------



## dansi

Disassociative said:


> Happened to me a couple of times, I was worried I'd bricked it lol
> 
> 
> 
> What fixed boot problems for me was loading optimized defaults after flashing to the newer BIOS. Maybe give that a try even if you haven't changed anything?


Yes is frustrating. A failed overclock takes me 15 minutes to recover

A bios update also same thing happen.

I am on single bios mode.

Any one else? Matt need your reply.


----------



## jamsomito

dansi said:


> Yes is frustrating. A failed overclock takes me 15 minutes to recover
> 
> A bios update also same thing happen.
> 
> I am on single bios mode.
> 
> Any one else? Matt need your reply.


Yeah, I had a failed RAM OC and it went black for forever. Looking at the debug codes I could tell it was constantly rebooting and hanging on the same thing (memory related at first, then I think it hung on C5 code which isn't in the manual), cycled every 45-ish seconds or so, but it never displayed anything on my screen. I actually left the room for a while and came back later, left it for probably 20 mins, no change. Eventually hard shut-down restarted and it took a bit, and booted back into F4 BIOS, so I'm assuming it did a flashback from BIOS 2 to BIOS 1. Both BIOS's were on F4 after the incident.

I have to say I'm not particularly happy with the dual BIOS implementation. It is not transparent at all. I left it in single BIOS mode for now and I'll sit down to actually learn it next time I have an issue.


----------



## jamsomito

Ok, I did a thread search... sorry if this has been brought up before.

Is there a way to make your boot order persistent? I want it to always look for a USB key, then DVD drive (yeah I still have one, use it for some old diagnostic boot discs), then my primary, then secondary HDD/SSD. The problem is, I can only select drives that are currently connected.

For example, I've been doing memory OC lately and I need to go between BIOS, Windows, and my memtest86 USB key frequently. As soon as I remove the USB key to boot back to windows, it rearranges all my boot priorities in the BIOS, and next time I put a USB stick in, it's way down the list so I need to go into BIOS every time to re-order in order to be able to boot from USB. It just adds time to an already time consuming process.

Is this an issue or something I can change?

EDIT: I'm currently on Aorus Master, F5 BIOS.


----------



## Disassociative

dansi said:


> Yes is frustrating. A failed overclock takes me 15 minutes to recover
> 
> A bios update also same thing happen.
> 
> I am on single bios mode.
> 
> Any one else? Matt need your reply.


Although to be fair mine didn't take 15 minutes to recover but yeah sometimes things just hang with a bad OC. One trick I found to kick it back into gear again was to switch to my second BIOS (I'm running it on single BIOS mode with a different BIOS on each chip for testing/recovery reasons) let it boot then switch back to first BIOS and it'll boot with a "CMOS Cleared" message thing


----------



## dansi

Disassociative said:


> Although to be fair mine didn't take 15 minutes to recover but yeah sometimes things just hang with a bad OC. One trick I found to kick it back into gear again was to switch to my second BIOS (I'm running it on single BIOS mode with a different BIOS on each chip for testing/recovery reasons) let it boot then switch back to first BIOS and it'll boot with a "CMOS Cleared" message thing


This would mean i have to open my casing.

Come on giga, put some extra work in your failed OC recovery.

Asus 9/10 would throw me back to press F1 to enter bios after a failed OC restart.


----------



## samesame

So did anyone try F4N on the Elite?
Any changes regarding CSM or is it still broken? 
I'll probably just wait for the new agesa update regardless.


----------



## IlIfadeIlI

Master has a bios switch button on the back. As well as a clear cmos which should do the trick.


----------



## jamsomito

IlIfadeIlI said:


> Master has a bios switch button on the back. As well as a clear cmos which should do the trick.


Say what? There's a Q-Flash and CMOS clear. Would be nice if bios switch was on the back, but I'm good with it inside... I'll fiddle with it heavily till things are stable then leave it for years.


----------



## 624276

Disassociative said:


> Happened to me a couple of times, I was worried I'd bricked it lol
> 
> 
> 
> What fixed boot problems for me was loading optimized defaults after flashing to the newer BIOS. Maybe give that a try even if you haven't changed anything?


Tried it, unfortunately got the same result.


----------



## SmilingPolitely

funks said:


> GBT-MatthewH said:
> 
> 
> 
> Most of these intermittent "no change log" updates are some small fix based on a bug report from one of the regions. I just update you guys to keep it all current. Next big update will be the 'boost fix' AMD talked about today. We should get code shortly. I'll have an ETA for you guys right after AMD's announcement.
> 
> 
> 
> Any word on the ERP problem on the Aorus Pro Wifi and the Aorus Ultra which causes disappearing WiFi after shutdown?
> 
> https://www.reddit.com/r/gigabyte/comments/cz5n2s/x570_aorus_ultra_and_x570_aorus_pro_wifi_enabling/
Click to expand...

Also very interested in this. I’ve got an unopened Aorus Pro Wifi and I need to know what to do with it. Return/exchange, perhaps?


----------



## Waltc

dansi said:


> Anyone with master f5 bios have terrible time recovering from dram overclock failure?
> 
> Took me 15 mins of power cycling to get back to the bios reset screen.
> 
> In that time, it's either black screen of nothing and then stuck aoruos splash screen to windows recovery screen and then finally bios reset.
> 
> 15 mins of frickin powering on off and mashing reset in between, just to get into bios.:specool:



What happened to me was that the system locked up during the post because of a ram overclock. Quickest route for me was pressing the power key for 4 seconds to shut down, clearing CMOS, then rebooting and resetting my bios. Didn't take 15 minutes, but it did take all of five minutes or so... When it locked during I knew this was my only route back!


----------



## dansi

Waltc said:


> What happened to me was that the system locked up during the post because of a ram overclock. Quickest route for me was pressing the power key for 4 seconds to shut down, clearing CMOS, then rebooting and resetting my bios. Didn't take 15 minutes, but it did take all of five minutes or so... When it locked during I knew this was my only route back!


I know but this not ideal, i need to crawl under my desk.
Asus if ram OC failure, i power cycle 2-3 times and it comes back to a screen telling my OC fail and hit F1 to enter bios.
And you know what, the bios settings remain after i enter! 

Asus rog bios is really good. Giga ned to steal some people over if ever want to make Aorus brand as strong.
I guess Asus may have some memory reserved and some hardware timer to know how many times you force a reboot.

Besides when flashing new bios in master, i encountered the stuck screen too! Can you believe it?
Ok granted i flash through the usb3 header but it all went fine. The stuck screen happens on reboot!


----------



## Waltc

dansi said:


> I know but this not ideal, i need to crawl under my desk.
> Asus if ram OC failure, i power cycle 2-3 times and it comes back to a screen telling my OC fail and hit F1 to enter bios.
> And you know what, the bios settings remain after i enter!
> 
> Asus rog bios is really good. Giga ned to steal some people over if ever want to make Aorus brand as strong.
> I guess Asus may have some memory reserved and some hardware timer to know how many times you force a reboot.
> 
> Besides when flashing new bios in master, i encountered the stuck screen too! Can you believe it?
> Ok granted i flash through the usb3 header but it all went fine. The stuck screen happens on reboot!



I have to crawl under my desk, too, but even so it's so much easier than having to set a jumper on the board used to be.... But it only happened to me once, and right now with F5, I'm running my XMP 3200MHz ram (stock) @ XMP 3600 @ 16-18-18-18-38-68, 1t, gear down, at the default voltage which autosets @ 1.35v, I even jumped it to 3733 once just to see if I could... I could, but I'm sticking at XMP 3600 for now--because the Infinity Fabric only autoconfigs up to 3600Mhz (1800MHz). What caused my lockup was not the frequency overclocks but rather the timings--I _stupidly_ tried to use the same XMP 3200 stock timings of 16-16-16-16-36-64 @ XMP 3600MHz--locked up hard...so I'll remember that lesson.

I had an MSI mboard (well, two of them, an x370 and x470 Gaming Pro Carbon) that would allow you a certain number of overclock attempts before clearing cmos. Problem was, it was unreliable! Sometimes it would clear CMOS like it should, sometimes it would boot back to 2133, and sometimes it did nothing and I'd have to do the jumper thing to clear CMOS manually. My experience with those boards--supposed to handle OC recovery automatically--was anything but as it should have been. From what I've seen of the x570 Master, my experience has been that if the post succeeds but the boot fails with Windows recovery error, that after two attempts the mboard will boot back into 2133Mhz. From there you enter CMOS and install your settings. The only time it didn't happen was the one time I locked up--my fault, entirely.

As to using the USB3 port to flash from--I think there's a reason they've designated a rear port specifically marked for bios updating... My first x370 mboard, no dual bios, of course, I bricked trying to use a front-panel USB3 port to flash from when I should have used a back-panel USB port--had to RMA the mboard. They replaced it, but it was a whole lot of hassle I could have avoided by not being too lazy to go under my desk and place the USB stick in one of the rear ports...! 

Also, in case you might be interested, although the back-panel USB 2.0 ports didn't work with the earliest bios versions, they are all working perfectly now and have been for the last few bios versions--I now run my keyboard and mouse from those USB 2.0 ports and they work as advertised, and in the bios, too. Not sure which bios version fixed them--I think that I decided to try the ports when running F5l, and they worked and have continued to work through F5o and now the final F5.

AMD is making an announcement on Sept 10th about the upcoming AGESA that will restore the boost MHz that latter AGESA versions reduced, slightly. Interesting stuff--been awhile since I've worked through a new-architecture CPU release from the start, like this...! When living on the bleeding edge, patience is advised, etc. I've got plenty of that, luckily...


----------



## DBaer

*Memory for Aorus Master and my first AMD build*

I am building my first new totally rig in six years (I did update it a few times however)
I decided to go with AMD for the first time and after reading loads of reviews Etc I have bought a 3900X and an Aorus Master WiFi Mobo.
For memory I bought 32 Gb (4X4 8 Gb) Dominator Platinum RGB 3200. I was told that even though the Aorus Motherboard is dual channel, using 4 X 8 memory would be fine. I have not started the build as yet as I am waiting for a new case but I am now reading that I should stick with no more than 2 Ram sticks if using a board that is dual rather than quad channel.

Any comments or suggestions will be greatly apricated.


----------



## henson0115

DBaer said:


> I am building my first new totally rig in six years (I did update it a few times however)
> I decided to go with AMD for the first time and after reading loads of reviews Etc I have bought a 3900X and an Aorus Master WiFi Mobo.
> For memory I bought 32 Gb (4X4 8 Gb) Dominator Platinum RGB 3200. I was told that even though the Aorus Motherboard is dual channel, using 4 X 8 memory would be fine. I have not started the build as yet as I am waiting for a new case but I am now reading that I should stick with no more than 2 Ram sticks if using a board that is dual rather than quad channel.
> 
> Anny comments or suggestions will be greatly apricated.


i run 4 sticks 32gb 4x8gb corsair veng 3200 in dual channel without issue with a 3900x and aurus pro.


----------



## Billy McDowell

I am posting this in the aorus forums because I am using it on my aorus xtreme. 
Can someone help me find out exactly what I need for my corsair ax1600i power supply? I need to install 10 of these fans https://noctua.at/en/nf-a14-industrialppc-3000-pwm/specification

Noctua NF-A14 industrialPPC-3000 PWM 

Connector & pin-configuration 4-pin PWM
Rotational speed (+/- 10%) 3000 RPM
Airflow 269,3 m³/h
Acoustical noise 41,3 dB(A)
Static pressure 10,52 mm H₂O
Max. input power 6,6 W
Max. input current 0,55 A
Operating voltage 12 V

https://www.corsair.com/us/en/Categ...i-series-config/p/CP-9020087-NA#tab-tech-spec

Corsair AX1600i Power Specs
Rail 3.3V 5V 12V 5VSB	-12V
Max. Power	30A 30A 133.3A 3.5A 0.8A 
180W 1600W 17.5W 9.6W
Total Max. Power	1600W

Adjustable Single/Multi 12V Rail Yes
ATX12V Version v2.4
Continuous output rated temperature C 50°C
Continuous power W 1600 Watts
Power 1600 Watts
80 PLUS Efficiency Titanium
iCUE Compatibility Yes
EPS12V Connector 2
EPS12V Version v2.92
Special Technology DSP, GaN Totem Pole PFC
Protection Circuits OVP (Over Voltage)
UVP (Under Voltage)
SCP (Short Circuit)
OTP (Over Temp)
OPP (Over Power)

The minor rails are very strong, which seems weird for a modern PSU since contemporary systems only use those two rails (5V and 3.3V) lightly. The +12V rail is heavily utilized, and we are very pleased to see that the AX1600i can deliver its full power on this rail alone. Finally, the 5VSB rail is set to 3.5 A maximum current output, which looks rather low for a 1.6 kW PSU; however, its maximum current output will suffice since its OCP triggering point is set much higher.

The Corsair Link application (Now Controlled By icue) has an option over which you can enable OCP for each of the ten 8-pin sockets into which the PCIe and EPS cables are plugged. You can also enable OCP for the other sockets used by the 24-pin ATX, peripheral, and SATA connectors. Power distribution is optimal due to the many 12V virtual rails, and you can set a custom OCP level, though the maximum is 40 A for each virtual rail.

Just from reading on all these specs it sounds like I can hook almost all up to one pcie 6 pin but I am not sure. (I would split them into 2 though to not have so much heat build up in the wires from amps and watts pulled.)
I will run these at full power often. So I think running them all to the actual power supply using the 4 pin fan connector to 6 pin pcie would be a better option. 

I am considering on using these unless i can find one that split them into 3 and 4 from the y.
https://noctua.at/en/products/accessories/cables-and-adaptors/na-syc1-chromax-red

There are a few things I am not 100% sure of if I go this route will I still be able to control fan speeds ever thru either corsair link or icue or something from aorus fan apps?
How many of the fans at max power can I run to each pcie 6 pin connector going to the power supply? 
Is there another sleeved fan y splitter cable of 3 or 4 that will allow me to hook up more then one at a time to cut down on wires. like the na-syc1?


----------



## ale_x

samesame said:


> So did anyone try F4N on the Elite?
> Any changes regarding CSM or is it still broken?
> I'll probably just wait for the new agesa update regardless.


Elite with 3700X here. Same behaviour. CSM disabled equals to slow bios.

BTW, no Spread Spectrum option yet 

Everything else looks fine


----------



## rafamundez

GBT-MatthewH said:


> * Latest BETA BIOS with AGESA 1003ABB (9/3) *
> 
> X570 AORUS Xtreme -  F4A
> X570 AORUS Master -  F5P
> X570 AORUS Ultra-  F4M
> X570 AORUS Pro Wifi -  F4M
> X570 AORUS Pro -  F4M
> X570 I AORUS Pro (ITX)-  F4N
> X570 AORUS Elite -  F4N
> X570 AORUS Elite Wifi -  F2L
> X570 Gaming X -  F4N


Can you guys please enable custom fan curves for the chipset fan?? Pleaseeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## samesame

Good to know, thanks!


----------



## Fff Fff

Calibration doesn't help.


----------



## Poppapete

Billy McDowell re FANS:

I have 3 of those industrial noctuas on a rad in my current build all connected to one header on an asus x99. I have never had a problem and I can control them with PWM software. The ASUS fan headers are 1 amp. The headers on the gigabyte are 2 amp (I think) so theoretically you should be able to have 4 of those fans on 1 header no problem.


----------



## 15kspec

I have the following memory with a Gigabyte X570 Aorus Xtreme, BIOS F3 26/09/19.

Corsair CMT64GX4M4C3466C16 Dominator Platinum RGB
3466MHz CL16 1.35v
4x 16GB 
https://www.corsair.com/uk/en/Categories/Products/Memory/DOMINATOR-PLATINUM-RGB/p/CMT64GX4M4C3466C16

The memory was originally listed listed on the Xtreme's QVL as working with 2x16GB but not 4x16GB.

With the settings in the screenshot below I can boot with 4x16GB and its stable (once booted). The problem is a high percentage of reboots/power on's ends up with the BIOS automatically resetting back to defaults after failing to train the memory.
Applying the settings again and rebooting (sometimes 2-3 attempts) will eventually boot.

https://cdn.discordapp.com/attachments/363719692440829954/618178220654854164/unknown.png
Left hand side = 2x16GB XMP profile only
Right hand side = 4x16GB XMP profile, all settings are on auto except for the ones highlighted in red which are manual entries with the values shown.

@GBT-MatthewH Please could this be passed onto the Gigabyte BIOS tech's so that we may get 4x16GB stable in a future BIOS release?

Thanks


----------



## Heuchler

Spank7 said:


> Thanks mate i will try it right away  but it would be even better if @GBT-MatthewH could include it in the next Bios so we can have the option from the motherboard / bios itself


Taking away resource from things like getting new BIOS version build on new AGESA or delaying them doesn't seem like it is worth it at this stage. GIGABYTE has been the first to release BIOS for Matisse for all their AM4 boards.




On-Screen Display with RivaTuner/AfterBurner or Radeon Performance Overlay is a good option. Alternative one can use a RPI 5-inch or 7-inch screen case mounted to display HWiNFO or Open Hardware Monitor - https://openhardwaremonitor.org


How to add a 5" hardware monitor to your PC (For less than $50)
https://www.reddit.com/r/buildapc/comments/6gpo43/how_to_add_a_5_hardware_monitor_to_your_pc_for/


View attachment 93468

https://www.reddit.https://www.over...ents/b7nm0b/monitoring_screen_inside_pc_case/


----------



## zeen

Hi,

Product: X570 AORUS Elite WiFi.

Problem: High voltages, high temp and won't POST randomly. I need to do a Bios reset to recover. Memory is detected as 1.2 when in XMS profile and timings are detected as 1.35. 

Partial fix: I enable the XMS profile , CPU Volts to Auto, set the memory Voltage to 1.35v, fans to PWM and memory power off to off. All others settings to auto and is failing less.

If I set the voltage in the CPU up to 1.448v is stable but I don't want to go that high. The memory is in the manufacturer compatibility list.

Tested all beta bios up to F2l "Better core volts on auto OC but more unstable on the latest beta bios". 


G.SKILL 16GB (2 x 8GB) Ripjaws V Series DDR4 PC4-25600 3200MHz Desktop Memory Model F4-3200C16D-16GVKB 


DDR4 3200 (PC4 25600), Cas Latency 16, Timing 16-18-18-38, Voltage 1.35V, ECC


----------



## rastaviper

Can anyone tell me which BIOS setting is messing with my RAM subtimings?
I put everything at 15-15-15 and in windows they are at 21-21-21

Can it be that Gear mode down is causing this?
And should I have XMP profile enabled or not?

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


----------



## GBT-MatthewH

Update on the fan issue on certain headers. Also edited the original post, but posting here for visibility as well:

After testing ourselves then speaking with the vendor we have found a way to reproduce the issue:

Go to bios setup -> smart fan 5.
Set fan control mode to PWM.
Change the fan speed to full and silent to confirm the fan works properly.
Change fan control mode to voltage and then change back to PWM mode.
Now try silent mode again. If the fan spins @ 2000RPM it confirms you are having the issue at hand. We are working with Noctua on the root cause and solution.

To be clear we are still investigating the root issue. It seems there was something lost in translation. Originally our HQ was in contact with the Vendor, not Noctua directly. Once we contacted Noctua directly they have been very helpful trying to track down the issue. Right now it would be * incorrect * to say there is anything wrong with the fans themselves. I apologize if that was the impression I left with this post. I will keep you guys updated as we discover more.


----------



## pal

rastaviper said:


> Can anyone tell me which BIOS setting is messing with my RAM subtimings?
> I put everything at 15-15-15 and in windows they are at 21-21-21
> 
> Can it be that Gear mode down is causing this?
> And should I have XMP profile enabled or not?
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


The same thing happend to me when XMP profile didnt work and I tried to put rams to 3000 as in xmp profile. I did that in Amd Overclock and I got in windows the same timmings as you.
But in the settings where xmP prifile is selected, there you can enter you timmings as well and there it works fine for me. ?Tweeking tab?


----------



## ericchaipc

Poppapete said:


> Billy McDowell re FANS:
> 
> I have 3 of those industrial noctuas on a rad in my current build all connected to one header on an asus x99. I have never had a problem and I can control them with PWM software. The ASUS fan headers are 1 amp. The headers on the gigabyte are 2 amp (I think) so theoretically you should be able to have 4 of those fans on 1 header no problem.


I have six fan into one header if not mistaken . Wont overload right ?


----------



## showb1z

@GBT-MatthewH
Maybe I'm missing something, but the BIOS's posted here are a week older than the ones on the Gigabyte site. Look at the dates in the BIOS flash menu. I think you posted the last beta BIOS while the final F4 has been released already? The F4M on here don't have spread spectrum yet while F4 on the site does. Yesterday F5 even showed up.
https://www.gigabyte.com/Motherboard/X570-AORUS-PRO-rev-10/support#support-dl-bios


----------



## 624276

@GBT-MatthewH
For a few days now, I'm trying to update the bios of my Elite. I was on the stable F4J. I tried the beta F4L and F4N, but both would leave me hanging on the boot logo with the dots going round in circles, so I kept reverting back to F4J. Today I saw there was a new version on the gigabyte site, F4, so of course I try this one. Now when I boot, I get a BSOD saying event tracing fatal error. Even reverting back to bios F4J doesn't fix this.


----------



## rastaviper

pal said:


> The same thing happend to me when XMP profile didnt work and I tried to put rams to 3000 as in xmp profile. I did that in Amd Overclock and I got in windows the same timmings as you.
> 
> But in the settings where xmP prifile is selected, there you can enter you timmings as well and there it works fine for me. ?Tweeking tab?


That's insane!
In 2 different timings sections everything is at 15-15-15.
I also disabled Gear mode down in both AMD OVERCLOCKING & MEMORY SUBTIMINGS areas and still no difference. My timings are still at 21-21-21

How is this possible?

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


----------



## cnx

GBT-MatthewH said:


> Update on the fan issue on certain headers. Also edited the original post, but posting here for visibility as well:
> 
> After testing ourselves then speaking with the vendor we have found a way to reproduce the issue:
> 
> Go to bios setup -> smart fan 5.
> Set fan control mode to PWM.
> Change the fan speed to full and silent to confirm the fan works properly.
> Change fan control mode to voltage and then change back to PWM mode.
> Now try silent mode again. If the fan spins @ 2000RPM it confirms you are having the issue at hand. We are working with Noctua on the root cause and solution.
> 
> To be clear we are still investigating the root issue. It seems there was something lost in translation. Originally our HQ was in contact with the Vendor, not Noctua directly. Once we contacted Noctua directly they have been very helpful trying to track down the issue. Right now it would be * incorrect * to say there is anything wrong with the fans themselves. I apologize if that was the impression I left with this post. I will keep you guys updated as we discover more.


 @GBT-MatthewH:
Very good! Many thanks for your update and your engagement.
Hopefully there will be a solution soon...


----------



## Soupsatchel

*F5 - solves eject hard drives option*

Glad they seem to have fixed this. All my hard drives including system could be ejected like a usb stick with F4. And no I didn't try. Will flash F5 tonight.


----------



## Poppapete

ericchaipc said:


> I have six fan into one header if not mistaken . Wont overload right ?


Probably not. The problem is if all fans start at once (which they may if controlled by software) then they pull more than the rated amp for a millisecond.


----------



## ale_x

showb1z said:


> @GBT-MatthewH
> Maybe I'm missing something, but the BIOS's posted here are a week older than the ones on the Gigabyte site. Look at the dates in the BIOS flash menu. I think you posted the last beta BIOS while the final F4 has been released already? The F4M on here don't have spread spectrum yet while F4 on the site does. Yesterday F5 even showed up.
> https://www.gigabyte.com/Motherboard/X570-AORUS-PRO-rev-10/support#support-dl-bios


New F4 bios for the Elite released today. Lets hope it has the Spread Spectrum option visible, so we can change it


----------



## Tantawi

ale_x said:


> New F4 bios for the Elite released today. Lets hope it has the Spread Spectrum option visible, so we can change it


The option is there, finally!


----------



## tzjj

Tantawi said:


> The option is there, finally!


Which F4 does he mean... link? F4J beta bios or F2 which was released today on Gigabyte site? Is that a mistake btw, did they mean F4? F2 doesnt make sense ( https://i.imgur.com/YJNHHIO.png ). This should be F5.


----------



## pschorr1123

rastaviper said:


> That's insane!
> In 2 different timings sections everything is at 15-15-15.
> I also disabled Gear mode down in both AMD OVERCLOCKING & MEMORY SUBTIMINGS areas and still no difference. My timings are still at 21-21-21
> 
> How is this possible?
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk



Just looking @ your pictures the settings under AMD CBS are set to hex, 15h which is probably 21. AMD CBS will overide your timings on tweaker tab. 

I would load optimized defaults and only input timings under the Tweaker tab where you load XMP.


edit: just wanted to add that if you decide to manually set the infinity fabric clock you can find that under the AMD/CBS menu


----------



## Tantawi

tzjj said:


> Which F4 does he mean... link? F4J beta bios or F2 which was released today on Gigabyte site? Is that a mistake btw, did they mean F4? F2 doesnt make sense ( https://i.imgur.com/YJNHHIO.png ). This should be F5.


The F4 posted on Gigabyte website yesterday for the Elite (non-wifi) https://www.gigabyte.com/Motherboard/X570-AORUS-ELITE-rev-10/support#support-dl-bios


----------



## hiddensong

I got the Gskill Trident Z 3466 2x16Gb sticks and they do NOT work. Won’t go higher than 2100Mhz. And yes, xmp profile is enabled. They just flat don’t run faster even when I changed voltage, multiplier and infinity timings...nada.


----------



## tzjj

Tantawi said:


> The option is there, finally!





Tantawi said:


> The F4 posted on Gigabyte website yesterday for the Elite (non-wifi) https://www.gigabyte.com/Motherboard/X570-AORUS-ELITE-rev-10/support#support-dl-bios


Just tested it with spectrum off. Didnt do anything. 3900x still clocking around 4475 max on single core.


----------



## pschorr1123

tzjj said:


> Just tested it with spectrum off. Didnt do anything. 3900x still clocking around 4475 max on single core.


You likely will not see any better boosting single core behavior until after Sept 10th when AMD will announce their planned fixes via AGESA.

In case you missed it AMD made a public announcement stating that they have tracked down the issue to their firmware which was kinda obvious since the chips boosted properly with the original 1.0.0.2 AGESA. I feel that it took this long for them to track down the bug since identical hardware/ sku cpu behave differently.

They also said they will open up more options in bios for enthusiasts to control voltage/ boosting so we will see after the 10th.


----------



## pal

pschorr1123 said:


> Just looking @ your pictures the settings under AMD CBS are set to hex, 15h which is probably 21. AMD CBS will overide your timings on tweaker tab.
> 
> I would load optimized defaults and only input timings under the Tweaker tab where you load XMP.
> 
> 
> edit: just wanted to add that if you decide to manually set the infinity fabric clock you can find that under the AMD/CBS menu


could be, 16h gave me 22 timing. Leave this on auto or whatever and enter your timing in treaker tab. 2nd pictrue.


----------



## ScomComputers

Hello.
Please help me, i'm use the x570 pro with 3800x, how to configure bios to downclock and down voltage in idle for allcore OC ?
Thanks for your help !


----------



## Nighthog

ScomComputers said:


> Hello.
> Please help me, i'm use the x570 pro with 3800x, how to configure bios to downclock and down voltage in idle for allcore OC ?
> Thanks for your help !


Set cpu multiplier, set voltage, DONE!

Cores will go to sleep when idle.


----------



## tzjj

pschorr1123 said:


> You likely will not see any better boosting single core behavior until after Sept 10th when AMD will announce their planned fixes via AGESA.
> 
> In case you missed it AMD made a public announcement stating that they have tracked down the issue to their firmware which was kinda obvious since the chips boosted properly with the original 1.0.0.2 AGESA. I feel that it took this long for them to track down the bug since identical hardware/ sku cpu behave differently.
> 
> They also said they will open up more options in bios for enthusiasts to control voltage/ boosting so we will see after the 10th.


No I did not miss it, and I am 99% sure, they wont fix anything, because they cant (dont know how), and they will just manipulate the output of the CPU per AGESA, so the output of the CPU will round up the value.


----------



## rastaviper

pschorr1123 said:


> Just looking @ your pictures the settings under AMD CBS are set to hex, 15h which is probably 21. AMD CBS will overide your timings on tweaker tab.
> 
> I would load optimized defaults and only input timings under the Tweaker tab where you load XMP.
> 
> 
> edit: just wanted to add that if you decide to manually set the infinity fabric clock you can find that under the AMD/CBS menu





pal said:


> could be, 16h gave me 22 timing. Leave this on auto or whatever and enter your timing in treaker tab. 2nd pictrue.


Thank u both!
I think this HEX thing was the culprit.

So now I have to figure out what is the most stable setting for that and at what voltage.
G.skill Trident Z give 1.35 as standard, so I guess I can play till 1.4v

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jonathan Amann

X570 Aorus Elite user here...

Flashed from F4j to F4 (also tried F4m, same issue), getting the perpetual aorus splash screen windows loading error others have been getting...tried to load optimized defaults, still didn't work. Only fix so far is to go back to F4j. System spec below:

X570 Aorus Elite
Ryzen 3700x
Teamgroup-UD4-3200 (2x8) 16GB samsung b-die ram
Gigabyte GTX 1080
Samsung MZHPV256HDGL-00000 SM951 256GB M.2 NVMe SSD (as boot drive...tried moving to both M.2 slots, same issue)
Intel SSDSC2KW512G8 2.5" 512GB SSD
EVGA 750w gold power supply
Windows 10 1903 update
AMD Chipset Driver 1.8.19.0915


----------



## econ8

Aorus Elite
With the new F4 Bios I can not select both SSD drives from which I want to boot. I only see one SSD. With F4m I can choose.
BBS is without function. Something is wrong with several legacy boot drives.


----------



## HiCZoK

is new f4 or new f4n newer bios for elite ?


----------



## IntelHouseFire

Can any Ultra users comment on the latest F5 bios? Does memory compatibility seem to have improved at all?


----------



## bigcid10

Jonathan Amann said:


> X570 Aorus Elite user here...
> 
> Flashed from F4j to F4 (also tried F4m, same issue), getting the perpetual aorus splash screen windows loading error others have been getting...tried to load optimized defaults, still didn't work. Only fix so far is to go back to F4j. System spec below:
> 
> X570 Aorus Elite
> Ryzen 3700x
> Teamgroup-UD4-3200 (2x8) 16GB samsung b-die ram
> Gigabyte GTX 1080
> Samsung MZHPV256HDGL-00000 SM951 256GB M.2 NVMe SSD (as boot drive...tried moving to both M.2 slots, same issue)
> Intel SSDSC2KW512G8 2.5" 512GB SSD
> EVGA 750w gold power supply
> Windows 10 1903 update
> AMD Chipset Driver 1.8.19.0915


Thank god ,someone finally has the same issue I'm having since f4i,yeeh!!

edit:
well F5 didn't work either,same thing,windows won't finish booting
bios single beeps like everything is fine
but bootlogs in windows (see ones I already posted) say cpu info isn't being loaded
somethings stinks in Denmark,lol


----------



## MatthewK

Tantawi said:


> The option is there, finally!


Where? I just updated to F4 for my Xtreme and can't see the Spread Spectrum option anywhere..


----------



## jamestowers

Just tested the F4 BIOS for x570 Aorus Elite and the Windows sleep wasn't fixed yet.
After the PC fall asleep, the only way to wake it up is pressing the reset button or holding the power button to turn it off (to turn it on again).
@GBT-MatthewH could you check it please? I know this is a pretty basic function, but is very useful for me. Thanks.


----------



## ScomComputers

Nighthog said:


> Set cpu multiplier, set voltage, DONE!
> 
> Cores will go to sleep when idle.


Thanks, but this not works to me... 
Help me, whats the wrong?


----------



## Spiczek

Hi everyone. I have the Aorus Elite too and I don't get the RAM timings. I have two Corsair Vengeance LPX (CMK32GX4M2B3200C16) but the XMP Profile didn't work. The XMP 1 Profile is available but if I save the BIOS with it, the speaker beep three times and thats all. The BIOS reset to standard an the Computer starts without problems.
At first I flashed to F4n and now I have the final F4 version. But its the same.

Can someone help me? I think it's just a little thing but I don't see it.

Regards

Sorry for bad english, it's not my nature language.


----------



## tzjj

Spiczek said:


> Hi everyone. I have the Aorus Elite too and I don't get the RAM timings. I have two Corsair Vengeance LPX (CMK32GX4M2B3200C16) but the XMP Profile didn't work. The XMP 1 Profile is available but if I save the BIOS with it, the speaker beep three times and thats all. The BIOS reset to standard an the Computer starts without problems.
> At first I flashed to F4n and now I have the final F4 version. But its the same.
> 
> Can someone help me? I think it's just a little thing but I don't see it.
> 
> Regards
> 
> Sorry for bad english, it's not my nature language.


Try setting RAM voltage to 1.35V instead of auto.


----------



## alej0

Spiczek said:


> Hi everyone. I have the Aorus Elite too and I don't get the RAM timings. I have two Corsair Vengeance LPX (CMK32GX4M2B3200C16) but the XMP Profile didn't work. The XMP 1 Profile is available but if I save the BIOS with it, the speaker beep three times and thats all. The BIOS reset to standard an the Computer starts without problems.
> At first I flashed to F4n and now I have the final F4 version. But its the same.
> 
> Can someone help me? I think it's just a little thing but I don't see it.
> 
> Regards
> 
> Sorry for bad english, it's not my nature language.


I am running same kit flawlessly. Its rated at 3200 CL16 but I managed to run it at 3600 CL16-16-16-16-34-50. Just XMP enabled, multi at 36, and timings set manually. Voltage is in auto. Which version of the kit did you get? I got lowbin b-die (v. 4.31)

https://www.reddit.com/r/overclocking/wiki/ram/ddr4#wiki_corsair


----------



## Spiczek

Thanks for the reply. Ok, the timings are manually set to 16-16-16-18-36 and 1,35V but the frequency is still at 2100 not 3200. XMP isn't activated.

My DIE version ist 4.32

I believe I make a mistake in some preferences. Can u make screenshots of your BIOS preferences?

Regards


----------



## Lexi is Dumb

Just as a break between all the posters with issues, thought I'd share that using the F5 bios on my Pro Wifi everything seems to be working as it should so far. The only issue left for me(Not really one I care about) is not hitting the full boost frequency.
XMP on my 3200CL14 kit is working nicely, my fans are all working correctly and are maintaining their manually set curve. Now I just need to spend some time with the Dram calculator and get the memory tuned, im hoping it goes well.


----------



## pal

Spiczek said:


> Thanks for the reply. Ok, the timings are manually set to 16-16-16-18-36 and 1,35V but the frequency is still at 2100 not 3200. XMP isn't activated.
> 
> My DIE version ist 4.32
> 
> I believe I make a mistake in some preferences. Can u make screenshots of your BIOS preferences?
> 
> Regards


you need to change ddr multiplayer as well to 32, just before you enter the settings to timings.


----------



## Yuke

Quick question guys. I accidentally bought the 5V version of a case fan and i am not sure if i can connect them to the fan headers of my Aorus Master motherboard. I cant find information in the manual whether it is a 12V or a 5V header so im not sure if i can connect the fan without damaging it. Both the fan and the motherboard header have 4 pin layouts. Would appreciate input about this. Thank you.


----------



## MatthewK

Can anyone with an Xtreme please verify there's still no Spread Spectrum option? I've updated to the latest F4 version but can't find it anywhere. People with other boards have said the option is now there for them.


----------



## Tantawi

MatthewK said:


> Can anyone with an Xtreme please verify there's still no Spread Spectrum option? I've updated to the latest F4 version but can't find it anywhere. People with other boards have said the option is now there for them.


Make sure you have BLCK set to Auto to be bale to see it.


----------



## tzjj

Spiczek said:


> Thanks for the reply. Ok, the timings are manually set to 16-16-16-18-36 and 1,35V but the frequency is still at 2100 not 3200. XMP isn't activated.
> 
> My DIE version ist 4.32
> 
> I believe I make a mistake in some preferences. Can u make screenshots of your BIOS preferences?
> 
> Regards


Did you load XMP and then set voltage to 1.35 and THEN save and reboot?


----------



## d0mini

Yuke said:


> Quick question guys. I accidentally bought the 5V version of a case fan and i am not sure if i can connect them to the fan headers of my Aorus Master motherboard. I cant find information in the manual whether it is a 12V or a 5V header so im not sure if i can connect the fan without damaging it. Both the fan and the motherboard header have 4 pin layouts. Would appreciate input about this. Thank you.


Hey, it's fine to plug that fan in. Fan headers can provide a variable voltage from 12V to 0V - 5v fans/converters are common and I have never heard of a fan header that doesn't support it.


----------



## rastaviper

Spiczek said:


> Thanks for the reply. Ok, the timings are manually set to 16-16-16-18-36 and 1,35V but the frequency is still at 2100 not 3200. XMP isn't activated.
> 
> 
> 
> My DIE version ist 4.32
> 
> 
> 
> I believe I make a mistake in some preferences. Can u make screenshots of your BIOS preferences?
> 
> 
> 
> Regards


Post some screenshots buddy.
I have the Elite with a set of G.Skill and with XMP profile it works great.

The difficult part was setting the timings manually

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


----------



## IlIfadeIlI

Yuke said:


> Quick question guys. I accidentally bought the 5V version of a case fan and i am not sure if i can connect them to the fan headers of my Aorus Master motherboard. I cant find information in the manual whether it is a 12V or a 5V header so im not sure if i can connect the fan without damaging it. Both the fan and the motherboard header have 4 pin layouts. Would appreciate input about this. Thank you.


You talking about the RGB right? The master supports both. Look in the manual for the appropriate header.


----------



## MatthewK

Tantawi said:


> Make sure you have BLCK set to Auto to be bale to see it.


Ah, thank you friend, that was it! I wonder why it has to be set to Auto??


----------



## Yuke

d0mini said:


> Hey, it's fine to plug that fan in. Fan headers can provide a variable voltage from 12V to 0V - 5v fans/converters are common and I have never heard of a fan header that doesn't support it.



Thank you, it works 



Gave me almost a heartattack at first because i applied my fan curves to all Headers before i bought the new fan...the Fan went into hyperspeed mode hitting 2600 RPM when i started my PC (all my other fans are 12V so basically 60% slower). 


Hope it survived the few minutes in overdrive until i adjusted the fan curve for it


----------



## Gazooo

*Same problem*



jamestowers said:


> Just tested the F4 BIOS for x570 Aorus Elite and the Windows sleep wasn't fixed yet.
> After the PC fall asleep, the only way to wake it up is pressing the reset button or holding the power button to turn it off (to turn it on again).
> 
> @GBT-MatthewH could you check it please? I know this is a pretty basic function, but is very useful for me. Thanks.


I have the same problem. So disappointing!


----------



## pschorr1123

ScomComputers said:


> Thanks, but this not works to me...
> Help me, whats the wrong?



You need to use Ryzen Master as that is the only software right now that can accurately read Ryzen's sleeping core states. What you are seeing in HWiNFO64 is the last reported PID before the core goes to sleep and since Ryzen cores change frequency up to 1000 times per second it is very hard to see what is going on without Ryzen Master.

If you still do not see any cores sleeping in RM make sure you have the latest AMD chipset driver installed and are using the Ryzen Balanced power plan in Windows


----------



## Roboionator

Hi some have the same problem, before update to F5 the riser cable (cooler master) work now just stop and light vga led on board, I reset bios....and nothing I put to MB directly and work,... damn it, i have non stop problems,...the temps on stock cpu...no comment...
does anyone have any suggestions,..I just want to work, THX
3900x stock
master 
1080ti


----------



## Spiczek

pal said:


> you need to change ddr multiplayer as well to 32, just before you enter the settings to timings.





tzjj said:


> Did you load XMP and then set voltage to 1.35 and THEN save and reboot?



It seems to be work. In BIOS and AIDA64 it shows 3200MHz Frequency. Only this way worked. Thanks a lot. Funnily after a cold boot (cordless before) it beeps three times again but the preferences still saved. I try it three or four times and everytime only one beep and start.




rastaviper said:


> Post some screenshots buddy.
> I have the Elite with a set of G.Skill and with XMP profile it works great.
> 
> The difficult part was setting the timings manually
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


Hi. Now my XMP profile work. Only I had changed was activated XMP and then set DRAM voltage to 1,35V. Save and reboot and it worked.
The timings from the XMP are not 100% like the timings written on the RAM module but it worked and thats enough for me.


In the next days I would to change some preferences like USB or network. Step by step and I will see how it works and be stable.

Thanks a lot for your help.


----------



## pal

Roboionator said:


> Hi some have the same problem, before update to F5 the riser cable (cooler master) work now just stop and light vga led on board, I reset bios....and nothing I put to MB directly and work,... damn it, i have non stop problems,...the temps on stock cpu...no comment...
> does anyone have any suggestions,..I just want to work, THX
> 3900x stock
> master
> 1080ti


Change PCIE from auto to PCie 3.0. For T lower vcore to 1.2x insteead leaving it in auto. 
Ryzen have a core die on the side not in the center like cpus have till now. So it is good to think how to apply paste on cpu this time. I have it not around 38C in idle, was around 50C if I remember correctly, at stock settings in bios.


----------



## ScomComputers

pschorr1123 said:


> You need to use Ryzen Master as that is the only software right now that can accurately read Ryzen's sleeping core states. What you are seeing in HWiNFO64 is the last reported PID before the core goes to sleep and since Ryzen cores change frequency up to 1000 times per second it is very hard to see what is going on without Ryzen Master.
> 
> If you still do not see any cores sleeping in RM make sure you have the latest AMD chipset driver installed and are using the Ryzen Balanced power plan in Windows


I'll check it out, thank you very much!


----------



## Roboionator

pal said:


> Change PCIE from auto to PCie 3.0. For T lower vcore to 1.2x insteead leaving it in auto.
> Ryzen have a core die on the side not in the center like cpus have till now. So it is good to think how to apply paste on cpu this time. I have it not around 38C in idle, was around 50C if I remember correctly, at stock settings in bios.


thank you, i will tried, the paste nice spread and try 3 different, in idle cooler is all time cold, you mean CPU voltage to 1.2V is this to low for some boost cpu or?


----------



## Spiczek

I've been too early pleased. After some time I make a restart and the three beeps came again.
And after some minutes I play GTA V BSOD with memory failure comes.

Any suggestions?

Regards


----------



## pschorr1123

Roboionator said:


> thank you, i will tried, the paste nice spread and try 3 different, in idle cooler is all time cold, you mean CPU voltage to 1.2V is this to low for some boost cpu or?


You can use the Zen 2 layout diagram to apply your thermal paste. The original source is from a recent Level1 Techs video.

edit: you can also try to apply a negative offset to your vcore to see if that helps with temps. You need to set vcore from auto to normal on the tweaker page for the offset option to be usable. maybe try -.00625 to start with


----------



## Roboionator

pal said:


> Change PCIE from auto to PCie 3.0. For T lower vcore to 1.2x insteead leaving it in auto.
> Ryzen have a core die on the side not in the center like cpus have till now. So it is good to think how to apply paste on cpu this time. I have it not around 38C in idle, was around 50C if I remember correctly, at stock settings in bios.


without success GEN3, just show code 07...i have to put without strip



pschorr1123 said:


> You can use the Zen 2 layout diagram to apply your thermal paste. The original source is from a recent Level1 Techs video.
> 
> edit: you can also try to apply a negative offset to your vcore to see if that helps with temps. You need to set vcore from auto to normal on the tweaker page for the offset option to be usable. maybe try -.00625 to start with


I stretch the paste to cpu, can't find negative offset, set from auto to normal, for now no changes

thx


----------



## JWMc

*x570 Aorus Master with 3900x boosting behavior*



dansi said:


> Anyone with master f5 bios have terrible time recovering from dram overclock failure?
> 
> Took me 15 mins of power cycling to get back to the bios reset screen.
> 
> In that time, it's either black screen of nothing and then stuck aoruos splash screen to windows recovery screen and then finally bios reset.
> 
> 15 mins of frickin powering on off and mashing reset in between, just to get into bios.:specool:


I've found that the easiest and quickest way to escape that situation is to always save your settings to a profile, and also save a copy of your profile to a file on a flash drive.
When faced with a boot failure situation like that, just immediately go for the Clear CMOS button so you can quickly get back to default settings. Then you can load your profile back up either from the BIOS, or from a file, and edit them as needed.

I am using a 3900x with an x570 Aorus Master, currently on version F5. I've found that the factory F3 version works the best as far as single-core boost, that is to say, only on version F3 (AGESA 1.0.0.3) do I see 4.6-4.625ghz (momentary) boost, and ~4.5ghz sustained under CineBench single-core with fans at max. I've tried the various F5 versions, and version N11 (AGESA 1.0.0.2), and every version other than F3 is restricting my fast CCD to 4.3ghz max under single-core load. I'm certain that my single-core boost testing is performed correctly, as I'm carefully setting thread affinity on CineBench after the bench run has started (as CineBench resets the affinity mask to default at the start of every bench run, thanks devs..), and verifying which core is at 100% load, and that the other cores are idling.

I've noticed that on version F3, during CB R15 single-core, the idle cores sit at about 2200mhz on average, while the single-core bench thread rides at about 4.5ghz sustained (with fans at max, sitting next to an A/C vent, with case side-panels removed). But on any other BIOS version, I just cannot get anything better than 4.325ghz single-core boost, if I'm lucky, and it generally just will not go past 4.3ghz at all. But, at least on BIOS F5 I'm seeing 4.3ghz max on 2 out of 6 cores on my slower CCD, which is slightly higher than I get on version F3.

On version F5 and N11, under CineBench single-core, even though only one thread out of the 24 is fully loaded (on one of my 4.6ghz capable cores), all of the other cores boost up with it to nearly 4ghz. So it would seem that since the idle cores aren't allowed to settle down to a low clock speed near to 2ghz, that the boosting algorithm thinks there isn't enough headroom to allow the 4.6ghz capable cores to boost up high as a result.

It seems clear that AMD has a long way to go in order to fully optimize the core boosting algorithms, and in my opinion, they should add options to manually control the boosting behavior. For example, there should be a setting to enable a boosting profile which guarantees that headroom is always maintained to allow the faster cores to boost to maximum clock speed when requested, at the expense of lowering the overall multi-core boost, which should be desirable for most games and light tasks to run optimally.

When it comes to the operating system integration, it also seems clear that a lot of work is left to do. Such as ensuring that low priority / background service threads *never* get scheduled onto the high speed CCD / cores, and that heavily loaded threads are always scheduled onto the high speed cores first.


----------



## JWMc

Yuke said:


> Dont do it if everything works...i lost 1ns AIDA latency (confirmed with over 200 AIDA runs) on my perfectly stable RAM settings. Id appreciate a download link to the F5l version. Want to go back to that version, where i could hit 63ns latency regularly.


Here you go good sir. I actually was pretty angry the other day because this fully updated (non Fast Ring) Windows 10 Pro install automatically deleted the entire contents of my Downloads folder, destroying my original F5L download in the process.
I still had the F5L BIOS image on my flash drive, so I went ahead and zipped it back up in the same fashion as the original and uploaded it here for you:

https://www.mediafire.com/file/c13vwp2bms5a5kl/mb_bios_x570-aorus-master_F5L.zip/file

Also, here's a link to version F3 as well, which came pre-loaded on my board, and works the best of all for me so far in terms of the single-core boost actually reaching 4.6-4.625ghz on my 3900x. I've seen some folks report their board coming with version F4 on it, and I've never seen a download link for version F3, so here is a link in case it helps someone:

https://www.mediafire.com/file/zjvy6fp6g4t3iny/mb_bios_x570-aorus-master_f3.zip/file

I also just went ahead and attached the files to this post, never tried that before.


----------



## panni

JWMc said:


> Here you go good sir. I actually was pretty angry the other day because this fully updated (non Fast Ring) Windows 10 Pro install automatically deleted the entire contents of my Downloads folder, destroying my original F5L download in the process.
> I still had the F5L BIOS image on my flash drive, so I went ahead and zipped it back up in the same fashion as the original and uploaded it here for you:
> 
> mb_bios_x570-aorus-master_F5L
> 
> Also, here's a link to version F3 as well, which came pre-loaded on my board, and works the best of all for me so far in terms of the single-core boost actually reaching 4.6-4.625ghz on my 3900x. I've seen some folks report their board coming with version F4 on it, and I've never seen a download link for version F3, so here is a link in case it helps someone:
> 
> mb_bios_x570-aorus-master_f3
> 
> I also just went ahead and attached the files to this post, never tried that before.


For historical reasons, here are all the BIOSes for *AORUS Pro* (non-WIFI):

GDrive Folder
Mega.nz Folder


----------



## JWMc

*3800mhz CL16 stable @ 1:1:1 on 3900x + x570 Aorus Master with BIOS F5*



Ironcobra said:


> I did just get 3600 safe v1 stable after a very short memtest. I was trying manual on the latest ram calculator. Has anyone gotten 3800 successfully on a master yet with tridentZ 3600cl16? I do have to say my multicore boost i soooo much better with this board and my new psu(seasonic focus+)


Yes, I'm using G.Skill F4-3600C16Q-32GTZR (b-die kit, with x570 Aorus Master + 3900x), and as of BIOS version F5 and settings from Ryzen DRAM Calc v1.6.1, I've been able to get 3800mhz CL16 safe settings with 1:1:1 1900mhz fClk:uClk:mClk seemingly stable (CineBench R15 and R20 multi-core, MemTest/MEMbench in Ryzen DRAM Calc v1.6.1). But I didn't do a long burn-in test because the CineBench multi-core performance was inferior to RDC v1.6.0.1 3600mhz CL14 fast settings. I was able to almost boot into Windows at 3733mhz CL14, so I'm wondering if 3733mhz CL14 can work with tweaked settings, or perhaps CL15.

I'm curious to see how that upcoming G.Skill F4-3800C14-8GTZN b-die will do. It seems that memory speed beyond 3600mhz is only of benefit to Ryzen 3k if you can get the timings tighter than CL16, despite the increase in the Infinity Fabric speed @ 1:1:1. Or perhaps 3733-3800mhz CL16 with tight sub-timings makes a big difference. I haven't tried to get the 3733mhz or 3800mhz CL16 fast profiles to work yet. Ryzen DRAM Calc v1.6.1 estimates my kit could possibly reach 4055mhz CL16, but version 1.6.0.1 only estimated 3624mhz CL14. I was unable to get my kit past 3600mhz until I tried the new RDC v1.6.1 settings with BIOS F5, boy did that turn my frown upside down!

Interestingly, there's a *large* difference in high fps gaming performance in BFV online matches when comparing 3200mhz CL14 XMP to 3600mhz CL14 fast settings from Ryzen DRAM Calc, like: 20+ more average fps! Surely, results will vary greatly depending on the workload (and GPU). But that really surprised me, since in the predominant launch coverage of Ryzen 3k we've been led to believe that the fastest usable memory kits/clocks are of little benefit vs an average 3000-3200mhz kit. Well, not if the timings are tight! This video shows the stark contrast in BFV between 3600mhz CL14 fast vs 3200mhz CL14 XMP:


----------



## JWMc

Dephcon said:


> I got an AM4 bracket for my old Noctua D14 for ****s n' giggles, I'm running it with just the center 140mm fan and it's a bit lack-luster with a 3900x. Idle/browsing runs at 32-42C and full load is 73-83 depending on the load.
> 
> I think for air your only good options would be the Dark Rock 4 Pro or a D15(S) with dual fans (or even triple), I decided against this route as I want to see my fancy RGB RAM lol. I'm looking to get a Fractal S36 360mm AIO, as it's the only reasonably priced 360mm Asetek AIO in Canada. Waiting for a sale price, the temps are fine for gaming for now.


I'm a bit surprised at those temps with the D14, I wonder how high your ambient temp in the room was/is?

I'm also using a 3900x, but with its stock Wraith Prism cooler with the pre-applied TIM, and my average temp is 30c at idle/browsing, ~68c max when looping CB R20 multi benches. However, I am cheating because my case side-panels are removed, with my open case butted up against an A/C vent, with the A/C running most of the time these days. Also my fan profile is aggressive and quickly ramps to max RPM under heavy load for all of my fans. Wendell over at Level 1 Techs noticed that on the 3900x with the Wraith Prism, both CCDs, and the I/O die each has its own dedicated direct-touch heat-pipe, pretty clever!

I feel like there's no reason to upgrade from the Wraith Prism unless I go to a crazy open-loop WC setup with a giant/thick rad in push+pull, or two large and thin rads in series. Even then, the primary benefit would be to keep the noise down under heavy load, which definitely isn't worth it to me.


----------



## Ironcobra

JWMc said:


> Yes, I'm using G.Skill F4-3600C16Q-32GTZR (b-die kit, with x570 Aorus Master + 3900x), and as of BIOS version F5 and settings from Ryzen DRAM Calc v1.6.1, I've been able to get 3800mhz CL16 safe settings with 1:1:1 1900mhz fClk:uClk:mClk seemingly stable (CineBench R15 and R20 multi-core, MemTest/MEMbench in Ryzen DRAM Calc v1.6.1). But I didn't do a long burn-in test because the CineBench multi-core performance was inferior to RDC v1.6.0.1 3600mhz CL14 fast settings. I was able to almost boot into Windows at 3733mhz CL14, so I'm wondering if 3733mhz CL14 can work with tweaked settings, or perhaps CL15.
> 
> I'm curious to see how that upcoming G.Skill F4-3800C14-8GTZN b-die will do. It seems that memory speed beyond 3600mhz is only of benefit to Ryzen 3k if you can get the timings tighter than CL16, despite the increase in the Infinity Fabric speed @ 1:1:1. Or perhaps 3733-3800mhz CL16 with tight sub-timings makes a big difference. I haven't tried to get the 3733mhz or 3800mhz CL16 fast profiles to work yet. Ryzen DRAM Calc v1.6.1 estimates my kit could possibly reach 4055mhz CL16, but version 1.6.0.1 only estimated 3624mhz CL14. I was unable to get my kit past 3600mhz until I tried the new RDC v1.6.1 settings with BIOS F5, boy did that turn my frown upside down!
> 
> Interestingly, there's a *large* difference in high fps gaming performance in BFV online matches when comparing 3200mhz CL14 XMP to 3600mhz CL14 fast settings from Ryzen DRAM Calc, like: 20+ more average fps! Surely, results will vary greatly depending on the workload (and GPU). But that really surprised me, since in the predominant launch coverage of Ryzen 3k we've been led to believe that the fastest usable memory kits/clocks are of little benefit vs an average 3000-3200mhz kit. Well, not if the timings are tight! This video shows the stark contrast in BFV between 3600mhz CL14 fast vs 3200mhz CL16 XMP:
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DPsEncp5M4s


I will also be keeping my eye on those F4-3800C14-8GTZN, I got 3733 stable with good subtimings this week. Going to try and get 3800 cl16 stable this weekend and bench then see if i can get a good 3600 cl14 going and bench all three and see where Im at gaming wise.


----------



## ScomComputers

pschorr1123 said:


> You need to use Ryzen Master as that is the only software right now that can accurately read Ryzen's sleeping core states. What you are seeing in HWiNFO64 is the last reported PID before the core goes to sleep and since Ryzen cores change frequency up to 1000 times per second it is very hard to see what is going on without Ryzen Master.
> 
> If you still do not see any cores sleeping in RM make sure you have the latest AMD chipset driver installed and are using the Ryzen Balanced power plan in Windows


Something's wrong, I can't install the ryzen master, it was never on my computer!
:O


----------



## Roboionator

JWMc said:


> I'm a bit surprised at those temps with the D14, I wonder how high your ambient temp in the room was/is?
> 
> I'm also using a 3900x, but with its stock Wraith Prism cooler with the pre-applied TIM, and my average temp is 30c at idle/browsing, ~68c max when looping CB R20 multi benches. However, I am cheating because my case side-panels are removed, with my open case butted up against an A/C vent, with the A/C running most of the time these days. Also my fan profile is aggressive and quickly ramps to max RPM under heavy load for all of my fans. Wendell over at Level 1 Techs noticed that on the 3900x with the Wraith Prism, both CCDs, and the I/O die each has its own dedicated direct-touch heat-pipe, pretty clever!
> 
> I feel like there's no reason to upgrade from the Wraith Prism unless I go to a crazy open-loop WC setup with a giant/thick rad in push+pull, or two large and thin rads in series. Even then, the primary benefit would be to keep the noise down under heavy load, which definitely isn't worth it to me.


I don't know what to do anymore, just reading everyone is doing ok, just open this forum and temp is 45-50 the cooler non stop boost that sound, previously had cooler enermax and the temperature was a little better and quiet, i thought there was also something wrong with cooler, took it back, gap between heatpipes is higher,... now i run F6 bios and not once does it go normally in windows, I always seem to rewrite bios,...why so many problems with amd, facing a new problem
the pc is out of box


----------



## unknownlimit

Jonathan Amann said:


> X570 Aorus Elite user here...
> 
> Flashed from F4j to F4 (also tried F4m, same issue), getting the perpetual aorus splash screen windows loading error others have been getting...tried to load optimized defaults, still didn't work. Only fix so far is to go back to F4j. System spec below:


If I get this loading screen with the aorus splash screen, it means there is an booting/posting error?

Has anyone had issues with disabling csm (native uefi) or slow secure boot boot time? I do not get bios slowdown with csm disabled but the option keeps flipping from Disabled to Enabled almost every boot.


----------



## prsnlcrcl

JWMc said:


> I am using a 3900x with an x570 Aorus Master, currently on version F5. I've found that the factory F3 version works the best as far as single-core boost, that is to say, only on version F3 (AGESA 1.0.0.3) do I see 4.6-4.625ghz (momentary) boost, and ~4.5ghz sustained under CineBench single-core with fans at max. I've tried the various F5 versions, and version N11 (AGESA 1.0.0.2), and every version other than F3 is restricting my fast CCD to 4.3ghz max under single-core load. I'm certain that my single-core boost testing is performed correctly, as I'm carefully setting thread affinity on CineBench after the bench run has started (as CineBench resets the affinity mask to default at the start of every bench run, thanks devs..), and verifying which core is at 100% load, and that the other cores are idling.



I would love some additional information on how you are setting the thread affinity on CineBench. Although I have been close, I still have yet to see 4.6 GHz on any core. I am wondering if it is because it is bouncing around to different cores while running the benchmark.


----------



## tzjj

Spiczek said:


> It seems to be work. In BIOS and AIDA64 it shows 3200MHz Frequency. Only this way worked. Thanks a lot. Funnily after a cold boot (cordless before) it beeps three times again but the preferences still saved. I try it three or four times and everytime only one beep and start..


I had similiar problems also reported it here, and no one cared. In my understanding, there is a bug that auto fails for the RAM voltage and it tries with 1.2V and crashes /reboots several times. For me forcing it to 1.35V worked (it boots fast now, and is 100% stable). I also did:

- load optimized
- load XMP
- set RAM voltage to 1.35V
- reset on case open OFF
- CSM OFF
- fast boot ON (not extreme)
- save reboot

Try these settings too. You could also try 1.36V for your RAM. My RAM is G.Skill Flare X DIMM Kit 16GB, DDR4-3200, CL14-14-14-34.


----------



## pal

ScomComputers said:


> Something's wrong, I can't install the ryzen master, it was never on my computer!
> :O


happend the same to me, Check the first comment for solution. Before you start Ryzen Master do not work if you have virtualization ENABLED.
https://www.reddit.com/r/pcmasterra...d_help_amd_ryzen_master_v152869_installation/


----------



## Ayy

Someone please help I am very new to this and very confused, I have x570 Aorus elite wifi (F4j), Ryzen 3900x, 3200 MHZ CL16 32 GB Corsair Vengeance LPX RAM.

At first I was having issues like everyone else not being able to turn on XMP, I finally was able to turn it on by setting the DRAM voltage to 1.35 manually, however it made my system very unstable, getting BSODs left and right and even ran HCI memtest and got an error within the first 2 minutes. Also the same happened with DRAM voltages up to 1.39, I'm not sure if I should keep going. 

I tried following some RAM OC tutorials to set the timings manually but they all use DRAM Calculator which gives me 3200MHZ CL14(I think so) even though I can't even get CL16 to be stable. And also DRAM doesn't give me a CAS latency timing which my mobo BIOS is asking for.

What should my next step be in order to get my ram to become stable? Currently it is running at the default 2133 MHZ CL15, any help is greatly appreciated and needed.


----------



## ScomComputers

pal said:


> happend the same to me, Check the first comment for solution. Before you start Ryzen Master do not work if you have virtualization ENABLED.
> https://www.reddit.com/r/pcmasterra...d_help_amd_ryzen_master_v152869_installation/


Thank you/ I can't find "virtualization" in the bios? (X570 Pro)


----------



## cnx

ScomComputers said:


> Thank you/ I can't find "virtualization" in the bios? (X570 Pro)



Tweaker=>CPU Settings=>*SVM Mode*


----------



## pschorr1123

Roboionator said:


> without success GEN3, just show code 07...i have to put without strip
> 
> 
> 
> I stretch the paste to cpu, can't find negative offset, set from auto to normal, for now no changes
> 
> thx


Once you change Vcore form auto to normal the Dynamic Vcore(DVID) option right below it will become select able

Choose option from 1st pic and that will bring up the menu shown in 2nd pic

Edit: I just wanted to add that since you are having troubles with thermals you may have to adjust your CPU fan curve to make sure it ramps up enough when under load. These new 7nn chips heat up very fast under any load.

On my setup I notice that the CPU hits around 55-60 under load so that is where I have my fan curve set to ramp up at that temp. You will have to play around with the fan curves a bit to find your sweet spot. You can do that from within Windows using the Gigabyte software


----------



## BS Zalman

Ayy said:


> Someone please help I am very new to this and very confused, I have x570 Aorus elite wifi (F4j), Ryzen 3900x, 3200 MHZ CL16 32 GB Corsair Vengeance LPX RAM.
> 
> At first I was having issues like everyone else not being able to turn on XMP, I finally was able to turn it on by setting the DRAM voltage to 1.35 manually, however it made my system very unstable, getting BSODs left and right and even ran HCI memtest and got an error within the first 2 minutes. Also the same happened with DRAM voltages up to 1.39, I'm not sure if I should keep going.
> 
> I tried following some RAM OC tutorials to set the timings manually but they all use DRAM Calculator which gives me 3200MHZ CL14(I think so) even though I can't even get CL16 to be stable. And also DRAM doesn't give me a CAS latency timing which my mobo BIOS is asking for.
> 
> What should my next step be in order to get my ram to become stable? Currently it is running at the default 2133 MHZ CL15, any help is greatly appreciated and needed.


I quote from FAQ by Mathew

FAQ:

Q: XMP doesn't work!
A: Make sure you are:
Using slot A2/B2 - From CPU skip a slot, RAM, skip a slot, RAM. I cannot emphasize this enough. If you are helping someone T/S a problem this should be your first question.
You are using the latest BIOS.
For debugging RAM please keep everything else default.
If the above don't help post your RAM kit and any steps you have tried to fix the problem.


----------



## MatthewK

Changing VDDIO does nothing, zero, zilch. It stays at 1.35v no matter what. Can't get SOC to go above 1.1v. Memory voltage is set at 1.360v but decides to solidly stay at 1.380v instead. Spread Spectrum turned On actually makes BCLK more stable (~100.14 vs ~100.47) than Off. Do these BIOSes even get QA at all?!

This is all extremely frustrating, especially considering I splurged on the Xtreme based on Buildzoid's impressions of it. I'm trying to diagnose why my audio is crackling. Doesn't matter if it's through HDMI Audio, USB audio (JDS Labs Element), or the front panel jack. All system audio all programs, random crackle crackle. Oddly enough keeping LatencyMon running seems to mostly fix it, and DPC always stays green, so there are no latency issues. I'd like to turn my VDDIO down a bit to see if that helps (it's at 1.35v, I'd like to try 1.2v), but the BIOS setting does nothing. Tried turning off HPET, useplatformclock, disabledynamictick, there was no difference.


----------



## Nighthog

MatthewK said:


> Changing VDDIO does nothing, zero, zilch. It stays at 1.35v no matter what. Can't get SOC to go above 1.1v. Memory voltage is set at 1.360v but decides to solidly stay at 1.380v instead. Spread Spectrum turned On actually makes BCLK more stable (~100.14 vs ~100.47) than Off. Do these BIOSes even get QA at all?!
> 
> This is all extremely frustrating, especially considering I splurged on the Xtreme based on Buildzoid's impressions of it. I'm trying to diagnose why my audio is crackling. Doesn't matter if it's through HDMI Audio, USB audio (JDS Labs Element), or the front panel jack. All system audio all programs, random crackle crackle. Oddly enough keeping LatencyMon running seems to mostly fix it, and DPC always stays green, so there are no latency issues. I'd like to turn my VDDIO down a bit to see if that helps (it's at 1.35v, I'd like to try 1.2v), but the BIOS setting does nothing. Tried turning off HPET, useplatformclock, disabledynamictick, there was no difference.


Audio crackle is Win 10 1903 update issue from what I gathered.


----------



## Nopileus

Nighthog said:


> Audio crackle is Win 10 1903 update issue from what I gathered.


Microsoft have already pushed a subsequent update that fixed it, my system has been free of it since.


----------



## Nighthog

Nopileus said:


> Microsoft have already pushed a subsequent update that fixed it, my system has been free of it since.


Wasn't a universal fix from what I saw.


----------



## Spiczek

tzjj said:


> I had similiar problems also reported it here, and no one cared. In my understanding, there is a bug that auto fails for the RAM voltage and it tries with 1.2V and crashes /reboots several times. For me forcing it to 1.35V worked (it boots fast now, and is 100% stable). I also did:
> 
> - load optimized
> - load XMP
> - set RAM voltage to 1.35V
> - reset on case open OFF
> - CSM OFF
> - fast boot ON (not extreme)
> - save reboot
> 
> Try these settings too. You could also try 1.36V for your RAM. My RAM is G.Skill Flare X DIMM Kit 16GB, DDR4-3200, CL14-14-14-34.


Didn't work for me. After Save&Reboot instantly three beeps and reset. Also with 1,36V.
I think I must wait till the new AGESA is coming.

Thanks for help.

Regards


----------



## dansi

Biggest problem with Master is its recovery after a failed OC. 
Is Matt going to spend some time looking into this?
Is it an AMD issue instead?


----------



## Nighthog

dansi said:


> Biggest problem with Master is its recovery after a failed OC.
> Is Matt going to spend some time looking into this?
> Is it an AMD issue instead?


What is the issue?

Recovery works alright on the Xtreme F4a. Better than it did on the F3 versions.
No longer really need to push retry/get stuck as often any more, it will shutdown and reboot instead when it encounters a "error" at post. After two retries it loads some "default" settings but still remembers your settings and have them still there in BIOS if you want to save and retry to go another round.
I usually load optimized defaults and reload my saved profile in those cases though to be safe to return to known good settings.


----------



## dansi

Nighthog said:


> What is the issue?
> 
> Recovery works alright on the Xtreme F4a. Better than it did on the F3 versions.
> No longer really need to push retry/get stuck as often any more, it will shutdown and reboot instead when it encounters a "error" at post. After two retries it loads some "default" settings but still remembers your settings and have them still there in BIOS if you want to save and retry to go another round.
> I usually load optimized defaults and reload my saved profile in those cases though to be safe to return to known good settings.


I am not sure if Master problem, on F5 bios. 

If failed cpu multiplier OC, i power cycle 2-3 times to get back into bios but settings are retained. My expectation was to return into bios after it bsod, without hard power cycle. At least coming for Rog boards.
If i set wrong ram OC, it took me 15 minutes of constant power cycling to get back into bios, and it reset the settings. Rog bios needed 3-4 times power cycling to get into bios too, settings are retained.

If i update bios, i faced all sort of problems. First i load bios default to prepare, but even that it would blank out.
After i flashed, when it reboot, it hung. After power cycling for 15 mins, I decided to use q-flash+ to restore.

I am on single bios mode.


----------



## ScomComputers

cnx said:


> Tweaker=>CPU Settings=>*SVM Mode*


Thank you !


----------



## tzjj

@Spiczek @MatthewK yout both seem to have the same RAM, Corsair Vengeance LPX ? Maybe try a different kit with Samsung B dies. The one I mentioned for example, or from this list: https://www.reddit.com/r/Amd/comments/62vp2g/clearing_up_any_samsung_bdie_confusion_eg_on/

I am using G.Skill Flare X DIMM Kit 16GB, DDR4-3200, CL14-14-14-34 (F4-3200C14D-16GFX)


----------



## tom3k5

tzjj said:


> @*Spiczek* @*MatthewK* yout both seem to have the same RAM, Corsair Vengeance LPX ? Maybe try a different kit with Samsung B dies. The one I mentioned for example, or from this list: https://www.reddit.com/r/Amd/comments/62vp2g/clearing_up_any_samsung_bdie_confusion_eg_on/
> 
> I am using G.Skill Flare X DIMM Kit 16GB, DDR4-3200, CL14-14-14-34 (F4-3200C14D-16GFX)


Or the ram is just faulty. 

The Corsair Vengeance LPX are one of the best performance/ price ration if not the best /forum/images/smilies/smile.gif

I'm using according to THAIPHOON BURNER Super Blaster 160
Module Manufacturer: Corsair
Module Part Number: CMK16GX4M2B3200C16
Module Series: Vengeance LPX
DRAM Manufacturer: Hynix
DRAM Components: H5AN8G8NAFR-TFC

v5.32 as marked on sticker

And on Aorus Elite + 3700x with all the bioses available from the beginning including latest F4 my ram is setup as follow (from CPU-Z report)
Memory Size 16 GBytes
Channels Dual
Memory Frequency 1799.6 MHz (3:54)
CAS# latency (CL) 16.0
RAS# to CAS# delay (tRCD) 19
RAS# Precharge (tRP) 20
Cycle Time (tRAS) 32
Bank Cycle Time (tRC) 48
Command Rate (CR) 1T
Uncore Frequency 1799.6 MHz

GDM is OFF.
Default XMP voltage - 1.35v, fully stable in every test and normal usage. Never ever any ram issue or XMP issue

This setup (3600cl16) in DRAM Calculator 1.6.1 MEMbench gives:
- 128.59 overal time for 240% easy test
- 68.2 Custom latency
- 61.6 Random latency


----------



## HiCZoK

So what is newer/better for elite. New F4 or new F4N ?


----------



## alej0

HiCZoK said:


> So what is newer/better for elite. New F4 or new F4N ?


F4. It was uploaded 3 days ago.


----------



## rastaviper

tom3k5 said:


> Or the ram is just faulty.
> 
> The Corsair Vengeance LPX are one of the best performance/ price ration if not the best /forum/images/smilies/smile.gif
> 
> I'm using according to THAIPHOON BURNER Super Blaster 160
> Module Manufacturer: Corsair
> Module Part Number: CMK16GX4M2B3200C16
> Module Series: Vengeance LPX
> DRAM Manufacturer: Hynix
> DRAM Components: H5AN8G8NAFR-TFC
> 
> v5.32 as marked on sticker
> 
> And on Aorus Elite + 3700x with all the bioses available from the beginning including latest F4 my ram is setup as follow (from CPU-Z report)
> Memory Size 16 GBytes
> Channels Dual
> Memory Frequency 1799.6 MHz (3:54)
> CAS# latency (CL) 16.0
> RAS# to CAS# delay (tRCD) 19
> RAS# Precharge (tRP) 20
> Cycle Time (tRAS) 32
> Bank Cycle Time (tRC) 48
> Command Rate (CR) 1T
> Uncore Frequency 1799.6 MHz
> 
> GDM is OFF.
> Default XMP voltage - 1.35v, fully stable in every test and normal usage. Never ever any ram issue or XMP issue
> 
> This setup (3600cl16) in DRAM Calculator 1.6.1 MEMbench gives:
> - 128.59 overal time for 240% easy test
> - 68.2 Custom latency
> - 61.6 Random latency


I did easily 3600 16-15-15, at 1.34v with G.Skill Trident Z (Samsung die B), so 16-19-20 isn't exactly the best performance for Elite.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


----------



## tom3k5

b-die is better. this is for sure but more expensive as well (I paid like 1/3 less for my memory in comparison to b-dies).

What are the results in membench with that settings ?


----------



## panni

pal said:


> happend the same to me, Check the first comment for solution. Before you start Ryzen Master do not work if you have virtualization ENABLED.
> https://www.reddit.com/r/pcmasterra...d_help_amd_ryzen_master_v152869_installation/


Ryzen Master works for me with SVM enabled.


----------



## Cata79

It only has problems with hyper-v enabled.


----------



## MatthewK

tzjj said:


> @Spiczek @MatthewK yout both seem to have the same RAM, Corsair Vengeance LPX ? Maybe try a different kit with Samsung B dies. The one I mentioned for example, or from this list: https://www.reddit.com/r/Amd/comments/62vp2g/clearing_up_any_samsung_bdie_confusion_eg_on/
> 
> I am using G.Skill Flare X DIMM Kit 16GB, DDR4-3200, CL14-14-14-34 (F4-3200C14D-16GFX)


Nope, I'm using G.Skill TridentZ 32GB (2 x 16GB) 3733, Thaiphoon confirmed B-Die: https://www.newegg.com/g-skill-32gb-288-pin-ddr4-sdram/p/N82E16820232663


----------



## dansi

A question, do you all use the nvme heatsink? 
My nvme drives have a large warranty void sticker, wth...
Bare nvme drive with sticker, what a gross sight.


----------



## rastaviper

MatthewK said:


> Nope, I'm using G.Skill TridentZ 32GB (2 x 16GB) 3733, Thaiphoon confirmed B-Die: https://www.newegg.com/g-skill-32gb-288-pin-ddr4-sdram/p/N82E16820232663


355€ for a set of RAM sticks??? 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


----------



## bigcid10

dansi said:


> A question, do you all use the nvme heatsink?
> My nvme drives have a large warranty void sticker, wth...
> Bare nvme drive with sticker, what a gross sight.


I took mine off veeeery carefully and put it on the back side just encase I had to put it back 
then I got a heatsink from EKWB

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B073RHHYCM/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o01_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## pal

MatthewK said:


> Changing VDDIO does nothing, zero, zilch. It stays at 1.35v no matter what. Can't get SOC to go above 1.1v. Memory voltage is set at 1.360v but decides to solidly stay at 1.380v instead. Spread Spectrum turned On actually makes BCLK more stable (~100.14 vs ~100.47) than Off. Do these BIOSes even get QA at all?!
> 
> This is all extremely frustrating, especially considering I splurged on the Xtreme based on Buildzoid's impressions of it. I'm trying to diagnose why my audio is crackling. Doesn't matter if it's through HDMI Audio, USB audio (JDS Labs Element), or the front panel jack. All system audio all programs, random crackle crackle. Oddly enough keeping LatencyMon running seems to mostly fix it, and DPC always stays green, so there are no latency issues. I'd like to turn my VDDIO down a bit to see if that helps (it's at 1.35v, I'd like to try 1.2v), but the BIOS setting does nothing. Tried turning off HPET, useplatformclock, disabledynamictick, there was no difference.


I had to enter bckl 101 in bios, now cpuz read it 100 +- 0.20mhz. If I had it on auto it was 98.xx and on 100 it was 99.xxMhz.
Also cpu multiplayer switched from auto to 36 and had posting problem. I enter the bios and I saw cpu speed 3750Mhz instead 3600mhz, as memory speed raised to 2922Mhz even If I had mem multi on 28..
Aorus pro & 3700x


----------



## Fff Fff

@GBT-MatthewH
I have very high voltage on the x570 aorus pro and ryzen 3900x. All settings except ram are set to auto. I tried bios f4 and f5. 

Also on the BIOS f5, the system does not see the boot ssd, it can not be selected in the boot settings. Only the F12 button during power-up helps me choose the right ssd.


Spoiler


----------



## MatthewK

rastaviper said:


> 355€ for a set of RAM sticks???


Nope, got a deal and paid $200.


----------



## econ8

Fff Fff said:


> @GBT-MatthewH
> Also on the BIOS f5, the system does not see the boot ssd, it can not be selected in the boot settings. Only the F12 button during power-up helps me choose the right ssd.
> 
> 
> Spoiler



The same with Aorus Elite with F4. With Bios F4m you can select the SSD's.


----------



## rastaviper

MatthewK said:


> Nope, got a deal and paid $200.


Still, what are your ram benchmark scores?

I would like to compare them with my G.Skill Trident Z with Samsung b dies.
https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/aw/d/B01ACOG4NK/ref=ppx_yo_mob_b_track_package_o0_img?ie=UTF8&psc=1

Got them at 110£.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Spiczek

Good morning.

A new day, a new try. On saturday I change only three preferences in the BIOS.

But at first I loaded the optimized settings and then pressed F2

At tweaker I activate the XMP profile, set the system memory multiplier from auto to 32.00 and change the DRAM voltage to 1,35V.

I used the PC without any problems a lot of hours. At the end I shut down and make the PC cordless over the night. Yesterday evening I start the system again from cordless power off and also all was be fine.

Today I start the PC from cordless power off and instantly the three beeps came again and the BIOS was reset to default.

I believe there is something in the BIOS that make the BIOS forget his preferences for a second and thats enough for a strange setting and the reset is the consequence.

System is still: X570 Aorus Elite with F4 BIOS, Corsair Vengeance LPX (CMK32GX4M2B3200C16)

Regards


----------



## Streetdragon

Maybe is just a bad battery?


----------



## Spiczek

On a new board? Ok maybe, I will try it. But does it not have to be like that every time? The battery don't be recharge if the computer is on. Why then two days without problems and then reset?

Regards

Edit: I checked the battery and its fine. 3,21V.


----------



## Korrektor

Hey everyone. I recently purchased X570 Aorus Elite instead of mine X370 Taichi that failed to post with my 32gb b-die DR kit after all the tricks I tried. Someone suggested that this can be due to defective CPU and this makes me concerned a bit... Although I'm not the only one having troubles with DR kits on Zen2+370 Taichi, at least few people either said they struggled to POST and system boots only sometimes, or can't get their kits work stable at even 3200-3400, etc

However, 3700X booted instantly on x570 taichi and on my new mobo as well. It works fine so far and I can't see any stability issues. *XMP profile boots just fine and passes memtests*

But, I get rare errors (like 1 after 15 minutes of testing) when trying to tweak the subtimings as I did on 1700x before (using just R-XMP button in calculator to generate the values). I'm only learning new BIOS layout etc so probably I'm missing something. Memory is 2x16 F4-3200C14-16GTZR kit. 

I managed to resolve this by importing the report from Thaiphoon in the calc (resulted in slightly higher timings) and increasing the ProcODT to 60 instead of 53.3. I also found out that recommended VDDG value is actually 0.95 instead of 0.9 so I changed that recently as well. *see update at the bottom*; TM5 shown no errors now so I'll start more thorough testing in HCI.

Question is:

1) What can be done to stabilize the first timings [second attachment without TM5] or its unnecessary hassle anyway? I didn't try them with 60 ProcODT yet tho

2) Is there any possibility that my CPU is defective in some way if it works just fine for a day or so and I played a bunch of games even with memtests spewing rare errors there were 0 app or game crashes or BSODS? I can't see any unusual behaviour. I mean this is what I thought initially when all the measures I applied to x370 didn't work out (that CPU is faulty in some way). But yet again it booted instantly on two x570 boards
I know I'm being paranoid but I wasted a lot of time resolving all of this and if there is a chance that it can somehow relate to the CPU I need to figure it out and try to RMA it

*Upd: Apparently second set of timings resulted in 1 error in HCI after 24 minutes as well despite TM5 passed successfully .___. * 
Any suggestions? Feels like DRAM Calc is not working properly or something like that


----------



## showb1z

I also wanted to write a post about the issues I've had for the last ~6 weeks with an Aorus Pro.
Once I'm actually in Windows everything is fine with my system, but getting there has been a crapshoot ever since I built it.

Specs:
3700X
X570 Aorus Pro
G.Skill F4-3600C16D-16GVK, B-die and on the QVL list - XMP 3600 16-16-16-36 1.35V (In the correct slots.)
Gigabyte RTX2070S
Seasonic 750W Prime Ultra

The first month my XMP settings seemed to fail every couple days (even when raising the RAM voltage above 1.35V), resulting in boot loop and a BIOS reset.
Since I flashed the F4 BIOS and continuing with F5, my BIOS has been very sluggish overal, and practically unusable in the Smart fan submenu. Almost everytime I boot the system now, my fans stay at 100% but there is no other activity. No debug LEDs light up. I need to reset several times for the system to boot, no BIOS reset so far though.

I've tried flashing every BIOS made available here, loaded optimized defaults, went through all the settings to see if everything was on default. The sluggish BIOS has remained ever since flashing F4 for the first time though, CSM enabled/disabled is the same.

Other issues:
A fan header completely stopped working, which got "fixed" after switching the fan to another header and back.
The RAM voltage is bugged, it's ~0.03V higher than whatever is set in the BIOS. Not an insignificant amount.
What is up with the dual BIOS on this motherboard? It seems to switch between slots randomly, with no way to control it in any way? I've got both slots flashed to F5 right now.

I understand Ryzen 3000 and X570 are brand new, but damn this is annoying. I don't have the time to extensively troubleshoot this stuff anymore, I just want my system to work like it's supposed to.
Anyone have any ideas to make booting more stable? Any settings or voltages I can change? Tests I can do?


----------



## ScomComputers

Hello again, please help me somebody ..
I can't install the ryzen master, it was never on my computer!
SVM Mode(virtualization), disabled on the bios ! Drivers, bios is the latest.
Whats the problem?


----------



## Fff Fff

econ8 said:


> The same with Aorus Elite with F4. With Bios F4m you can select the SSD's.


fixed it with MBR2GPT.


----------



## Dephcon

JWMc said:


> I'm a bit surprised at those temps with the D14, I wonder how high your ambient temp in the room was/is?
> 
> I'm also using a 3900x, but with its stock Wraith Prism cooler with the pre-applied TIM, and my average temp is 30c at idle/browsing, ~68c max when looping CB R20 multi benches. However, I am cheating because my case side-panels are removed, with my open case butted up against an A/C vent, with the A/C running most of the time these days. Also my fan profile is aggressive and quickly ramps to max RPM under heavy load for all of my fans. Wendell over at Level 1 Techs noticed that on the 3900x with the Wraith Prism, both CCDs, and the I/O die each has its own dedicated direct-touch heat-pipe, pretty clever!
> 
> I feel like there's no reason to upgrade from the Wraith Prism unless I go to a crazy open-loop WC setup with a giant/thick rad in push+pull, or two large and thin rads in series. Even then, the primary benefit would be to keep the noise down under heavy load, which definitely isn't worth it to me.


I think it's because of the heat pipe layout. The same pair of pipes cover both compute chiplets, where as the wraith's pipe are in a vertical orientation and each chaplet gets its own heat pipes.

I'm now considering an NH-U12A as an alternative to an AIO. Wendell at L1T alluded to it being VERY good because of the vertical heat pipes, i'm hoping he does some comparison testing. I'm not in a rush to replace, the temps are fine for gaming.


----------



## henson0115

anyone else having issues with the usb c port not providing full bandwidth even in gen 2 mode? currently using one of these https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B019F9YKGG/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_search_asin_title?ie=UTF8&psc=1 which supports 10gbit per second; with a rift and 3 sensors. regardless of gen 1/gen 2/auto set in the bios, each device other than the rift headset is detected as usb 2.0 mode even though previously they were detected as full usb 3.0 on z170. just curious if anyone else has tested the c port and noticed any similar odd behaviour?
board is Aorus pro.


----------



## tom3k5

any news about beta ABBA bioses? 🙂

because you know MSI is ahead with the tomorrow’s version of AGESA

https://forum-en.msi.com/index.php?topic=323855.0


----------



## pschorr1123

ScomComputers said:


> Hello again, please help me somebody ..
> I can't install the ryzen master, it was never on my computer!
> SVM Mode(virtualization), disabled on the bios ! Drivers, bios is the latest.
> Whats the problem?



Couple things here first of all you need SVM ENABLED in the bios for RM to work.

2nd: Download latest RM directly from AMDs site here: https://download.amd.com/Desktop/AMD-Ryzen-Master.exe

IF you still have issues go to your programs and features applet in control panel and see if if AMD Ryzen Master is installed and remove it if its there.


----------



## panni

Fff Fff said:


> @GBT-MatthewH
> I have very high voltage on the x570 aorus pro and ryzen 3900x. All settings except ram are set to auto. I tried bios f4 and f5.
> 
> Also on the BIOS f5, the system does not see the boot ssd, it can not be selected in the boot settings. Only the F12 button during power-up helps me choose the right ssd.
> 
> 
> Spoiler


You don't have high voltages. Those are perfectly normal. https://www.reddit.com/r/Amd/comments/cbls9g/the_final_word_on_idle_voltages_for_3rd_gen_ryzen/


----------



## Fff Fff

panni said:


> You don't have high voltages. Those are perfectly normal. https://www.reddit.com/r/Amd/comments/cbls9g/the_final_word_on_idle_voltages_for_3rd_gen_ryzen/


1.513 is not normal.


----------



## Ironcobra

Fff Fff said:


> 1.513 is not normal.


Those spikes mean nothing and your avg is 1.1, you are looking really good. Watch your voltage under real loads it will never be that high. Voltage means nothing without current and power.


----------



## ScomComputers

pschorr1123 said:


> Couple things here first of all you need SVM ENABLED in the bios for RM to work.
> 
> 2nd: Download latest RM directly from AMDs site here: https://download.amd.com/Desktop/AMD-Ryzen-Master.exe
> 
> IF you still have issues go to your programs and features applet in control panel and see if if AMD Ryzen Master is installed and remove it if its there.


Thanks, but read what I wrote! I've never used r.master!


----------



## biker1284

MSI ABBA release out.... Gigabyte beta soon?


----------



## pal

ScomComputers said:


> Thanks, but read what I wrote! I've never used r.master!


Check reddit, the 1st comment.
https://www.reddit.com/r/pcmasterra...d_help_amd_ryzen_master_v152869_installation/


----------



## Juggerone

Does anyone use Trident Z RGB ram on x570 Aorus Elite? If so, any issues with it?


I've got this combination recently, but I haven't had time to assemble the PC (gonna be in the weekend), and I've just noticed that Trident Z RGB [ F4-3600C16D-16GTZR ] is not on the mobo's QVL - it's a 3600 Mhz / CL 16 Kit (2x8gb). I assume there shouldn't be issues, but I'm just wondering if anyone came across this combination and encountered issues, as I still qualify for a return, since in my country we have only 14 days to return products bought online. Cheers.


----------



## IntelHouseFire

Juggerone said:


> Does anyone use Trident Z RGB ram on x570 Aorus Elite? If so, any issues with it?
> 
> 
> I've got this combination recently, but I haven't had time to assemble the PC (gonna be in the weekend), and I've just noticed that Trident Z RGB [ F4-3600C16D-16GTZR ] is not on the mobo's QVL - it's a 3600 Mhz / CL 16 Kit (2x8gb). I assume there shouldn't be issues, but I'm just wondering if anyone came across this combination and encountered issues, as I still qualify for a return, since in my country we have only 14 days to return products bought online. Cheers.


I've got that exact kit, but I'm running the Ultra motherboard. The ram kit wasn't on the QVL on that either, but the mobo was on Gskills qvl list, while the elite wasn't. In my case I did run into some issues; 3600 with XMP or manual timings was not stable, got weird mouse lag & audio glitches. What fixed it was lowering VDDG to 0.97v.


----------



## TiM3SH1FT

Juggerone said:


> Does anyone use Trident Z RGB ram on x570 Aorus Elite? If so, any issues with it?
> 
> 
> I've got this combination recently, but I haven't had time to assemble the PC (gonna be in the weekend), and I've just noticed that Trident Z RGB [ F4-3600C16D-16GTZR ] is not on the mobo's QVL - it's a 3600 Mhz / CL 16 Kit (2x8gb). I assume there shouldn't be issues, but I'm just wondering if anyone came across this combination and encountered issues, as I still qualify for a return, since in my country we have only 14 days to return products bought online. Cheers.


While not the same kit as yours, I got the Trident Z Neo (2x16GB 3600 CL16 - F4-3600C16D-32GTZNC) and even though it's not listed in the QVL for the Aorus Master I was able to use XMP without any issue.

Funny thing is I tried another kit, the Corsair Vengeance RGB Pro (2x8GB 3200 CL16 - CMW16GX4M2C3200C16), this kit is listed in the QVL and when running Thaiphoon Burner it shows up as Samsung B-Die ... well I never was able to use XMP with that kit! It would post but as soon as I got to Windows login screen I'd get BSOD.


----------



## Juggerone

IntelHouseFire said:


> I've got that exact kit, but I'm running the Ultra motherboard. The ram kit wasn't on the QVL on that either, but the mobo was on Gskills qvl list, while the elite wasn't. In my case I did run into some issues; 3600 with XMP or manual timings was not stable, got weird mouse lag & audio glitches. What fixed it was lowering VDDG to 0.97v.





TiM3SH1FT said:


> While not the same kit as yours, I got the Trident Z Neo (2x16GB 3600 CL16 - F4-3600C16D-32GTZNC) and even though it's not listed in the QVL for the Aorus Master I was able to use XMP without any issue.
> 
> Funny thing is I tried another kit, the Corsair Vengeance RGB Pro (2x8GB 3200 CL16 - CMW16GX4M2C3200C16), this kit is listed in the QVL and when running Thaiphoon Burner it shows up as Samsung B-Die ... well I never was able to use XMP with that kit! It would post but as soon as I got to Windows login screen I'd get BSOD.



Thank you both. Well I guess Gigabyte were just lazy with providing a full QVL list, in the end. I will try to speed up things and assemble it before weekend and see how it goes. I have 'till 17th of September to return it, if it's that terrible.

Initially I wanted to go for Asus TUF x570-Plus, since my experience was better with Asus' mobos, but it wasn't in stock so I went for this one. I'm still confused about the choice, I don't really care much about Audio/LAN, since many point that as a downside on Asus' board (Realtek vs Intel on Gigabyte), but I just want stability when it comes to ram on XMP and CPU (temps/voltages). Unfortunately, I can't find much about x570 TUF issues, probably way less owners compared to Gigabyte alternative.


----------



## Jonathan Amann

bigcid10 said:


> Jonathan Amann said:
> 
> 
> 
> X570 Aorus Elite user here...
> 
> Flashed from F4j to F4 (also tried F4m, same issue), getting the perpetual aorus splash screen windows loading error others have been getting...tried to load optimized defaults, still didn't work. Only fix so far is to go back to F4j. System spec below:
> 
> X570 Aorus Elite
> Ryzen 3700x
> Teamgroup-UD4-3200 (2x8) 16GB samsung b-die ram
> Gigabyte GTX 1080
> Samsung MZHPV256HDGL-00000 SM951 256GB M.2 NVMe SSD (as boot drive...tried moving to both M.2 slots, same issue)
> Intel SSDSC2KW512G8 2.5" 512GB SSD
> EVGA 750w gold power supply
> Windows 10 1903 update
> AMD Chipset Driver 1.8.19.0915
> 
> 
> 
> Thank god ,someone finally has the same issue I'm having since f4i,yeeh!!
> 
> edit:
> well F5 didn't work either,same thing,windows won't finish booting
> bios single beeps like everything is fine
> but bootlogs in windows (see ones I already posted) say cpu info isn't being loaded
> somethings stinks in Denmark,lol
Click to expand...

I've sent a support ticket in to gigabyte...I'll post an update if they have a fix. The common thread that I see between everyone that has this issue it's that we're all using NVMe m.2 sdd as our boot drive, so my guess is that's the culprit.


----------



## bigcid10

Jonathan Amann said:


> I've sent a support ticket in to gigabyte...I'll post an update if they have a fix. The common thread that I see between everyone that has this issue it's that we're all using NVMe m.2 sdd as our boot drive, so my guess is that's the culprit.


Thanks,buddy 
Keep us posted


----------



## Korrektor

Jonathan Amann said:


> I've sent a support ticket in to gigabyte...I'll post an update if they have a fix. The common thread that I see between everyone that has this issue it's that we're all using NVMe m.2 sdd as our boot drive, so my guess is that's the culprit.


I'm running 970 evo plus as a boot drive on Aorus elite and don't get that problem. I'll take a random guess tho - are you sure that you used GPT partition while installing Windows and is Windows in UEFI and not legacy mode? I only don't know how you can check it right now without the actual possibility to load into windows.


----------



## Jonathan Amann

GPT partition, yes...UEFI yes...attempted with sata disabled, NVMe raid on/off, pcie gen3 selected, secure boot disabled, CSM disabled/enabled, no change...only fix is to go back to F4j and it boots right up. Side note, I also attempted to just do a clean win10 install on F4, and in both attempts the installation blue screened, first at 9%, second time at 14%. Revert to F4j, clean install goes just fine.


----------



## bigcid10

Korrektor said:


> I'm running 970 evo plus as a boot drive on Aorus elite and don't get that problem. I'll take a random guess tho - are you sure that you used GPT partition while installing Windows and is Windows in UEFI and not legacy mode? I only don't know how you can check it right now without the actual possibility to load into windows.


GPT = yes UEFI=yes 
secure boot=yes
I'm not using raid ,have 2 sata drives and 1 M.2 PCIe for storage
If I go back to F4i it will boot right up
my boot logs give me errors pointing to cpu drivers not being loaded

one more thing ,I did manage to get into safe mode though
but refuses to boot regularly


----------



## Diablo85

Jonathan Amann said:


> GPT partition, yes...UEFI yes...attempted with sata disabled, NVMe raid on/off, pcie gen3 selected, secure boot disabled, CSM disabled/enabled, no change...only fix is to go back to F4j and it boots right up. Side note, I also attempted to just do a clean win10 install on F4, and in both attempts the installation blue screened, first at 9%, second time at 14%. Revert to F4j, clean install goes just fine.


Pretty similar behavior for me as well, on a Xtreme. my lucky bios is F3i beta, anything past that, even official, just results in the spinning wheel of death and no startup.


----------



## pschorr1123

ScomComputers said:


> Thanks, but read what I wrote! I've never used r.master!


Edit: I was thinking of the error message RM gives if you have the new Sandbox mode for Windows Defender turned on. RM will not run if VBS (Virtualized Based Security) is running.

Have you installed any of Gigabytes Software like Easy Tune?

If so try uninstalling that as other users have reported issues with motherboard OC software conflicting with RM. Toms Hardware : https://forums.tomshardware.com/thr...eady-installed-fix-methods-dont-work.3477551/
Hard Forum: https://hardforum.com/threads/ryzen-master-wont-install.1986061/


You can try downloading a patched installer found here: https://www.reddit.com/r/pcmasterra...d_help_amd_ryzen_master_v152869_installation/

Hopefully some of this will get your RM installed


----------



## Jonathan Amann

Diablo85 said:


> Pretty similar behavior for me as well, on a Xtreme. my lucky bios is F3i beta, anything past that, even official, just results in the spinning wheel of death and no startup.


Are you also using a NVMe ssd?


----------



## Diablo85

Jonathan Amann said:


> Are you also using a NVMe ssd?


yep. 500 GB 970 Evo Plus SSD as my boot drive.


----------



## nangu

pschorr1123 said:


> That might be an error or bug since you wrote that you have SVM disabled in bios even though you have never used it before . It needs to be enabled for RM to work properly.
> 
> If you still have that same error after enabling SVM ( virtualization) in bios post back.
> 
> 
> If my memory serves me right I believe I encountered a similar error after updating the bios and not turning SVM back on as it is disabled by default. IDK, I must be getting old, lol!


Hi, I never enabled SVM and Ryzen Master installed and runs fine on my system, even after BIOS updates. I'm on a Master tough, but I think it's no different on other boards.


----------



## buffalo2102

Gazooo said:


> I have the same problem. So disappointing!





Korrektor said:


> I'm running 970 evo plus as a boot drive on Aorus elite and don't get that problem. I'll take a random guess tho - are you sure that you used GPT partition while installing Windows and is Windows in UEFI and not legacy mode? I only don't know how you can check it right now without the actual possibility to load into windows.


I've got a Corsair MP600 NVME as my Windows boot drive on a Aorus Elite and have no problems either. I haven't seen this problem with any version of BIOS.


----------



## prsnlcrcl

Diablo85 said:


> Pretty similar behavior for me as well, on a Xtreme. my lucky bios is F3i beta, anything past that, even official, just results in the spinning wheel of death and no startup.





Diablo85 said:


> yep. 500 GB 970 Evo Plus SSD as my boot drive.



I am running an Xtreme board as well and have an Aorus 1TB PCIe 4 NVMe as my boot drive and have not experienced any boot issues on any version of BIOS I have tested. The only times I have had issues is when I have tweaked the memory too much. I am able to boot into Windows in full UEFI mode without any issues.


----------



## prsnlcrcl

*Xtreme F5a Beta BIOS - Boost is working *

I noticed there was beta F5a BIOS posted for the Xtreme on a different thread. I installed it and have already seen the 4.6 GHz boost clock on one of the cores for the first time. I haven't played with it much, but I didn't even have to run Cinebench to see it hit that mark. This must contain the adjustments from AMD. It appears to be working.


----------



## pal

It looks there are new beta bioses out already. At least for PRo i know it is a new one.
GA-X570 -
X570 AORUS Xtreme - F5a
X570 AORUS Master - F7a
X570 AORUS Elite - F5a
X570 AORUS Ultra - F6a
X570 AORUS Pro - F6a
X570 AORUS Pro WIFI - F6a


----------



## econ8

Link please


----------



## Spank7

How long do you think for new bios stable ?


----------



## Elrick

econ8 said:


> Link please


https://forums.tweaktown.com/gigabyte/28441-gigabyte-beta-bios.html

Go for it..... :yessir:


----------



## cross1469

*X570 Aorus Elite WIFI beta*



pal said:


> It looks there are new beta bioses out already. At least for PRo i know it is a new one.
> GA-X570 -
> X570 AORUS Xtreme - F5a
> X570 AORUS Master - F7a
> X570 AORUS Elite - F5a
> X570 AORUS Ultra - F6a
> X570 AORUS Pro - F6a
> X570 AORUS Pro WIFI - F6a


 @GBT-MatthewH
Does the X570 Aorus Elite WIFI have a beta BIOS for AGESA 1.0.0.3ABBA?


----------



## Nighthog

Elrick said:


> https://forums.tweaktown.com/gigabyte/28441-gigabyte-beta-bios.html
> 
> Go for it..... :yessir:


Thanks for the Link, was searching everywhere and didn't find it posted anywhere.

Running F5A on the Xtreme already now, seems OK with optimized defaults & XMP used. Already hitting 4.55Ghz on desktop & /Super PI.

EDIT: CineBench R15 single thread doing 4525Mhz peaks now instead of sticking to 4475Mhz on Previous BIOS @ Optimized defaults & XMP. 
The score is no better though at initial look.


----------



## pal

econ8 said:


> Link please


yea, that was stupid...
https://forums.tweaktown.com/gigabyte/28441-gigabyte-beta-bios.html



> Latest beta BIOS are 1003 ABBA agesa code for X570.


----------



## hnanicek

I saw same behavior with PBO enabled on previous AGESA 1003ABB. Core frequencies 100Mhz better (HWINFO) when running Prime95 benchmark, but resulting score is same or even worse. I think reported frequency is just fake.




Nighthog said:


> Thanks for the Link, was searching everywhere and didn't find it posted anywhere.
> 
> Running F5A on the Xtreme already now, seems OK with optimized defaults & XMP used. Already hitting 4.55Ghz on desktop & /Super PI.
> 
> EDIT: CineBench R15 single thread doing 4525Mhz peaks now instead of sticking to 4475Mhz on Previous BIOS @ Optimized defaults & XMP.
> The score is no better though at initial look.


----------



## Nighthog

hnanicek said:


> I saw same behavior with PBO enabled on previous AGESA 1003ABB. Core frequencies 100Mhz better (HWINFO) when running Prime95 benchmark, but resulting score is same or even worse. I think reported frequency is just fake.


The frequency is probably hit at moments but the cores are so fast switching it might not be running it to the hilt most of the time. 

After further testing there is a slight edge but it's within margin of errors to the positive side of things. It's less restrained now.

PBO is more useful now. I've hit 4.6Ghz+ in single core now.

With 100.7 BCLK I've seen 4657Mhz as desktop peak, More than 100Mhz extra peak speed. Other low-load all-core are increased as well.


----------



## dansi

Tomhardware did some tests. Just seem amd increase the temp limit by some, lame. Better wait 6 months for mature 7nm process if you want the best zen2 can get


----------



## pschorr1123

nangu said:


> Hi, I never enabled SVM and Ryzen Master installed and runs fine on my system, even after BIOS updates. I'm on a Master tough, but I think it's no different on other boards.


My bad I was thinking of the error message thrown at me when I had Windows Defender Sandbox mode enabled. RM won't run with VBS (virtualization based security) enabled. I'm getting too old I guess, lol

Anyway glad to see AMD fixed RM so that it no longer uses 15% of CPU resources like the original version did that came out with the 1700. Pretty much any OC with it was pretty much useless so bios was the way to go.


----------



## FZero

Hey guys wondering if I could get some advice for this issue.

So I got the Aorus Elite x570 a few weeks ago along with the Ryzen 3600. My other parts Ram (G.Skill TridentZ 3200), 1080ti, PSU and case all came from my other computer that I cannibalized to build this one. 

I knew before that my ram would possibly give me issues so I'd just wait and see what happens before spending unnecessary money on it.

Right out of the gate I had issues which I attributed to my Ram not being on the QVL list, anytime I set it to XMP the computer would crash when gaming after about 30 minutes. I would get those WHEA errors constantly in event viewer regardless whether it was crashing or not.

I down clocked the ram to 3000mhz from 3200 and my problems seemed to go away, I was gaming fine without issues. 

Last Friday though my computer was crashing over and over in Windows, 3-5 minutes. If I went into the bios it would crash after about 3 seconds on the dot. So thinking it was the ram I bought some Ballistix Sport LT and lo and behold the same thing is happening.

I upgraded to the latest F4 BIOS through QFlash plus and that didn't change anything.

Things that I remember I have tried:
-Swapping ram slots around, using one stick. Did this with the new and old ram.
-Downclocking memory to 2133.
-Setting PCIE to level 3 from auto.
-clearing CMOS, pulling battery
-Updating all the drivers.

Basically as it sits now I can't even change any BIOS settings because the computer locks up and the fans spool up when this happens. I can sometimes get into Windows for 5 minutes if I'm lucky.
Tried the new F5 beta bios just now still the same issue.

So what is the next step should I RMA the board? Or is there anything else I can do?


----------



## Fff Fff

amazing voltages on ABBA bios


----------



## Nighthog

FZero said:


> Hey guys wondering if I could get some advice for this issue.
> 
> ---------
> 
> So what is the next step should I RMA the board? Or is there anything else I can do?


Checked your CPU cooling is mounted properly? 

That and remount the CPU if no improvement bad board or CPU, Could be PSU but you need to test trough the stuff to see what helps & doesn't.


----------



## pschorr1123

Fff Fff said:


> amazing voltages on ABBA bios


That's how Ryzen gets it max single core boost clocks. Under any real load the voltage comes way down. 2700X did same thing that's why most people used a negative offset. 

Also note the clock frequency changes up to 1000 times per second so that peak voltage is for very short bursts.

I guess you have to take your pick higher single core boost clock with higher voltage or lower voltages with lower single core boost clocks.

People complained at launch about high voltages so AMD dialed them back which resulted in lower boosts. 

There should be options opened up in future bios revisions so the user can choose the max voltages, etc


----------



## Nighthog

Fff Fff said:


> amazing voltages on ABBA bios


Your an outlier, I've seen no one else get results that you are getting with the CPU requesting above 1.500V on a Gigabyte board.

It's either your CPU sample or your doing something in Windows or BIOS. I presume with Ryzen Master.

Do a flashback/QFlash plus thingy to see if it helps rather than a regular BIOS update trough the BIOS. (meaning the white usb-port on the backside and pressing the QFLASH button with a usb drive with BIOS named *GIGABYTE.bin*)

If that doesn't do it your CPU sample just is requesting more voltage than others for some reason.

I would love to have that feature you are getting there! for some testing of my own if it's just a enable/disable feature.


----------



## FZero

Nighthog said:


> FZero said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey guys wondering if I could get some advice for this issue.
> 
> ---------
> 
> So what is the next step should I RMA the board? Or is there anything else I can do?
> 
> 
> 
> Checked your CPU cooling is mounted properly?
> 
> That and remount the CPU if no improvement bad board or CPU, Could be PSU but you need to test trough the stuff to see what helps & doesn't.
Click to expand...

Yes the temps were great when it was running 
The mount is good. I know it doesn't mean that much but I was using my PSU on my other build with no issues.


----------



## pschorr1123

Just tried the beta F7a bios found :https://www.mediafire.com/file/eietrbchthpa081/X570AORUSMASTER.F7a/file

very happy with results so far 4400 on 4 cores vs 4325 (3600 ddr4)

My CB15 went from 196-201 to 203 on the 1st try so the 4400 isn't just smoke and mirrors

note: after loading XMP the dram voltage was still set to 1.2 volts. Had I not set manually that would have caused issues.

also I could not find the settings that control max boost voltage, etc perhaps I'm blind


----------



## pschorr1123

FZero said:


> Yes the temps were great when it was running
> The mount is good. I know it doesn't mean that much but I was using my PSU on my other build with no issues.


Does it still crash in bios even after clearing cmos and loading optimized settings from within the bios?

You can test 1 stick and only 1 slot at a time to see if you have any improvement.

Or you can use to Q-flashback to restore bios to an earlier bios. 


I had the best experience with F4j so if you can find a dl link to that or different version based on your preference 
rename the extracted bios file to GIGABYTE.BIN ( some ppl have issues not using caps I never have though..) 
put the .bin file on root of USB 3 drive, 
stick it in the white USB Flash back port on the back then hold down the flashback button for 10 seconds or so when powered off. 
You should see the button flash it will stop when done


----------



## pschorr1123

Just wanted to post that after running HWiNFO64 for 33 minutes the 4400 is showing on 6 cores vs 4 from the 3 minute CB run earlier

again this is with the beta bios posted above


----------



## FZero

pschorr1123 said:


> FZero said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes the temps were great when it was running
> The mount is good. I know it doesn't mean that much but I was using my PSU on my other build with no issues.
> 
> 
> 
> Does it still crash in bios even after clearing cmos and loading optimized settings from within the bios?
> 
> You can test 1 stick and only 1 slot at a time to see if you have any improvement.
> 
> Or you can use to Q-flashback to restore bios to an earlier bios.
> 
> 
> I had the best experience with F4j so if you can find a dl link to that or different version based on your preference
> rename the extracted bios file to GIGABYTE.BIN ( some ppl have issues not using caps I never have though..)
> put the .bin file on root of USB 3 drive,
> stick it in the white USB Flash back port on the back then hold down the flashback button for 10 seconds or so when powered off.
> You should see the button flash it will stop when done
Click to expand...

I already tried all that stuff single ram sticks in different slots. Tried most of the bios including f4j. 

I guess the board made the decision for me because I can no longer even post. Time to RMA.


----------



## pschorr1123

FZero said:


> I already tried all that stuff single ram sticks in different slots. Tried most of the bios including f4j.
> 
> I guess the board made the decision for me because I can no longer even post. Time to RMA.


Bios Flashback doesn't work either? That sucks I'm really curious as to why it worked fine and then out of the blue took a dump.

edit: long shot do you have access to another known working PSU?


----------



## bigcid10

Well,
F6a didn't work for me as well
windows still won't finish booting,just spinning and spinning
can't get past F4i on my Ultra

Well .
I found my answer to my issue with these bios's
I wound up doing a clean install and I booted OK 
but now I get to spend about a week installing crap,lol


----------



## Athyra

Getting good results on Aorus Pro F6a bios
https://www.reddit.com/r/Amd/comments/d26gds/abb_vs_abba_with_3900x_on_aorus_pro_short_version/

basically 551 to 560 in cpuz, 4525-4575 before on active single core, now 4600-4650! 
i never expected a > 4600 frequency lol

even saw 4675 once


----------



## dansi

Did you scores went up?


----------



## pschorr1123

Seems PBO is still broke though...

Perhaps the vcore is capped @ 1.39 on Single core instead of 1.5

idk, can't say I'm surprised. At least the boost clocks are fixed so maybe they can concentrate on other improvements instead of chasing down bugs


----------



## MikeS3000

Athyra said:


> Getting good results on Aorus Pro F6a bios
> https://www.reddit.com/r/Amd/comments/d26gds/abb_vs_abba_with_3900x_on_aorus_pro_short_version/
> 
> basically 551 to 560 in cpuz, 4525-4575 before on active single core, now 4600-4650!
> i never expected a > 4600 frequency lol
> 
> even saw 4675 once


Wow, those are really nice scores. I put the F6a bios on today on my Aorus Pro Wifi and my scores did go up but not nearly as high as yours. On stock with just RAM overlocked and infinity fabric at 1867 mhz I am getting about 535 and 4200 on CPU-Z benchmarks. I used to only get 525 on single core. Multi-core did not change for me. One of my cores hit 4600 mhz for a short period and I never hit 4600 mhz on any previous bios. Must boil down to the silicon lottery where not all 3900x chips are going to boost as high or for as long. At least we're making progress.


----------



## FZero

pschorr1123 said:


> FZero said:
> 
> 
> 
> I already tried all that stuff single ram sticks in different slots. Tried most of the bios including f4j.
> 
> I guess the board made the decision for me because I can no longer even post. Time to RMA.
> 
> 
> 
> Bios Flashback doesn't work either? That sucks I'm really curious as to why it worked fine and then out of the blue took a dump.
> 
> edit: long shot do you have access to another known working PSU?
Click to expand...

Flashback works fine. I can flash to any bios I want but all of them lock up after about 3 seconds. Till this morning where I can't post at all anymore. 

Unfortunately I don't have access to another Psu. I mean it's possible it's the PSU but it worked fine in my other build.


----------



## ScomComputers

pschorr1123 said:


> Edit: I was thinking of the error message RM gives if you have the new Sandbox mode for Windows Defender turned on. RM will not run if VBS (Virtualized Based Security) is running.
> 
> Have you installed any of Gigabytes Software like Easy Tune?
> 
> If so try uninstalling that as other users have reported issues with motherboard OC software conflicting with RM. Toms Hardware : https://forums.tomshardware.com/thr...eady-installed-fix-methods-dont-work.3477551/
> Hard Forum: https://hardforum.com/threads/ryzen-master-wont-install.1986061/
> 
> 
> You can try downloading a patched installer found here: https://www.reddit.com/r/pcmasterra...d_help_amd_ryzen_master_v152869_installation/
> 
> Hopefully some of this will get your RM installed


Thank you very much! Works fine....I'am now happy....Thanks man again !


----------



## Athyra

MikeS3000 said:


> Wow, those are really nice scores. I put the F6a bios on today on my Aorus Pro Wifi and my scores did go up but not nearly as high as yours. On stock with just RAM overlocked and infinity fabric at 1867 mhz I am getting about 535 and 4200 on CPU-Z benchmarks. I used to only get 525 on single core. Multi-core did not change for me. One of my cores hit 4600 mhz for a short period and I never hit 4600 mhz on any previous bios. Must boil down to the silicon lottery where not all 3900x chips are going to boost as high or for as long. At least we're making progress.


when i have some background apps going i also only get 520-530 in single core on cpuz,
if any of the other cores have even a tiny workload happening it prevents the main single thread core from boosting all the way up, which is a weird design decision

oh and i think it is also limited by package power, this is just a guess, but what are you idling at? i am at 1800IF 1:1 and idling around 28watts, but if your higher clocks require higher idle it might be eating into single-thread headroom? just throwing that out there


----------



## rastaviper

FZero said:


> Hey guys wondering if I could get some advice for this issue.
> 
> 
> 
> So I got the Aorus Elite x570 a few weeks ago along with the Ryzen 3600. My other parts Ram (G.Skill TridentZ 3200), 1080ti, PSU and case all came from my other computer that I cannibalized to build this one.
> 
> 
> 
> I knew before that my ram would possibly give me issues so I'd just wait and see what happens before spending unnecessary money on it.
> 
> 
> 
> Right out of the gate I had issues which I attributed to my Ram not being on the QVL list, anytime I set it to XMP the computer would crash when gaming after about 30 minutes. I would get those WHEA errors constantly in event viewer regardless whether it was crashing or not.
> 
> 
> 
> I down clocked the ram to 3000mhz from 3200 and my problems seemed to go away, I was gaming fine without issues.
> 
> 
> 
> Last Friday though my computer was crashing over and over in Windows, 3-5 minutes. If I went into the bios it would crash after about 3 seconds on the dot. So thinking it was the ram I bought some Ballistix Sport LT and lo and behold the same thing is happening.
> 
> 
> 
> I upgraded to the latest F4 BIOS through QFlash plus and that didn't change anything.
> 
> 
> 
> Things that I remember I have tried:
> 
> -Swapping ram slots around, using one stick. Did this with the new and old ram.
> 
> -Downclocking memory to 2133.
> 
> -Setting PCIE to level 3 from auto.
> 
> -clearing CMOS, pulling battery
> 
> -Updating all the drivers.
> 
> 
> 
> Basically as it sits now I can't even change any BIOS settings because the computer locks up and the fans spool up when this happens. I can sometimes get into Windows for 5 minutes if I'm lucky.
> 
> Tried the new F5 beta bios just now still the same issue.
> 
> 
> 
> So what is the next step should I RMA the board? Or is there anything else I can do?


Which G.skill exactly do u have?
I have same mobo with 3600x together with G.SKILL F4-3200C15D-16GTZ Trident Z and Ram is quite stable at 3600mhz at 1.34v.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


----------



## rastaviper

Athyra said:


> Getting good results on Aorus Pro F6a bios
> 
> https://www.reddit.com/r/Amd/comments/d26gds/abb_vs_abba_with_3900x_on_aorus_pro_short_version/
> 
> 
> 
> basically 551 to 560 in cpuz, 4525-4575 before on active single core, now 4600-4650!
> 
> i never expected a > 4600 frequency lol
> 
> 
> 
> even saw 4675 once


533 score at CPUZ, 4400mhz with older Bios









Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Athyra

rastaviper said:


> 533 score at CPUZ, 4400mhz with older Bios
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


i see you have RM running in the back, plz try again with all those background monitoring apps closed and after windows calms down, the score should jump up a good chunk!


----------



## nangu

pschorr1123 said:


> My bad I was thinking of the error message thrown at me when I had Windows Defender Sandbox mode enabled. RM won't run with VBS (virtualization based security) enabled. I'm getting too old I guess, lol
> 
> Anyway glad to see AMD fixed RM so that it no longer uses 15% of CPU resources like the original version did that came out with the 1700. Pretty much any OC with it was pretty much useless so bios was the way to go.


RM still takes some resources from the CPU, but you can open it, set your overclock, and close it. Your overclock is retained until you reboot the system, or you can reset the OC in RM again.


----------



## pschorr1123

ScomComputers said:


> Thank you very much! Works fine....I'am now happy....Thanks man again !



Glad to hear!

did you have to uninstall Easy tune or use the patched version of the installer?

Just wondering in case anyone else has the same issue later on down the road.


----------



## Jonathan Amann

Jonathan Amann said:


> X570 Aorus Elite user here...
> 
> Flashed from F4j to F4 (also tried F4m, same issue), getting the perpetual aorus splash screen windows loading error others have been getting...tried to load optimized defaults, still didn't work. Only fix so far is to go back to F4j. System spec below:
> 
> X570 Aorus Elite
> Ryzen 3700x
> Teamgroup-UD4-3200 (2x8) 16GB samsung b-die ram
> Gigabyte GTX 1080
> Samsung MZHPV256HDGL-00000 SM951 256GB M.2 NVMe SSD (as boot drive...tried moving to both M.2 slots, same issue)
> Intel SSDSC2KW512G8 2.5" 512GB SSD
> EVGA 750w gold power supply
> Windows 10 1903 update
> AMD Chipset Driver 1.8.19.0915


So UPDATE: On new flashed BIOSs (F4, F5a) I can get into the system recovery portion if I hit the reset button enough times, and load into safe mode and safe mode with networking (in safe mode with networking now typing this).

Anyone have any ideas?


----------



## JWMc

Dephcon said:


> I think it's because of the heat pipe layout. The same pair of pipes cover both compute chiplets, where as the wraith's pipe are in a vertical orientation and each chaplet gets its own heat pipes.
> 
> I'm now considering an NH-U12A as an alternative to an AIO. Wendell at L1T alluded to it being VERY good because of the vertical heat pipes, i'm hoping he does some comparison testing. I'm not in a rush to replace, the temps are fine for gaming.


I'm also strongly considering the NH-U12A because of Wendell's reports. Same here, temps are very impressive on the stock cooler for me, esp since I'm "cheating" by leaving my case side panel off and butting the exposed interior up to an A/C vent along the baseboard.

For me, the potential benefit of reduced noise from water cooling is more or less negated by me being in the next room on the other end of a 25ft active-HDMI cable. So to me, an imperceptibly small amount of extra performance, and just the fun of tinkering is the only "justifiable" reason for water-cooling this thing, or even upgrading the CPU cooler at all.

It remains to be seen if AMD will give us a way to force these things to attempt to boost up to maximum as long as temp is below TjMax, like in the good old days of a more civilized age, before the dark times, before the Empire. But it seems that the age of CPUs operating like modern GPUs such as Turing and Navi is here: a grim time in which CPUs are no longer able to be killed or degraded by overclocking because the firmware simply won't allow it. Where's the fun in that!? 

Edit: Seems that 1.0.0.3ABBA is fixing the boost! Will test!

Edit2: On BIOS F7A I'm now able to hold 4.575ghz on my best core under CB R15 single, which is a bit better than I was getting on the F3 BIOS! Same peak score however, regardless of memory configuration between 3600mhz CL14, 3733mhz CL14, and 3800mhz CL14: 209cb. I guess this means that the cores, at least individually, are fully fed at 3600mhz CL14, which isn't surprising based on AMD's pre-launch marketing. There are slight gains over 3600mhz CL14 in multi-core benching at 3733mhz CL14 and 3800mhz CL14, but the improved memory performance isn't allowed to scale up fully, even with PBO to relieve the limiters, due to hidden limiters in the firmware.


----------



## buffalo2102

Jonathan Amann said:


> So UPDATE: On new flashed BIOSs (F4, F5a) I can get into the system recovery portion if I hit the reset button enough times, and load into safe mode and safe mode with networking (in safe mode with networking now typing this).
> 
> Anyone have any ideas?



bigcid10 had the same issue as you I think and he seems to have solved it with a clean install of Windows. I may be wrong though as this thread is difficult to keep up with....


----------



## FZero

rastaviper said:


> FZero said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey guys wondering if I could get some advice for this issue.
> 
> 
> 
> So I got the Aorus Elite x570 a few weeks ago along with the Ryzen 3600. My other parts Ram (G.Skill TridentZ 3200), 1080ti, PSU and case all came from my other computer that I cannibalized to build this one.
> 
> 
> 
> I knew before that my ram would possibly give me issues so I'd just wait and see what happens before spending unnecessary money on it.
> 
> 
> 
> Right out of the gate I had issues which I attributed to my Ram not being on the QVL list, anytime I set it to XMP the computer would crash when gaming after about 30 minutes. I would get those WHEA errors constantly in event viewer regardless whether it was crashing or not.
> 
> 
> 
> I down clocked the ram to 3000mhz from 3200 and my problems seemed to go away, I was gaming fine without issues.
> 
> 
> 
> Last Friday though my computer was crashing over and over in Windows, 3-5 minutes. If I went into the bios it would crash after about 3 seconds on the dot. So thinking it was the ram I bought some Ballistix Sport LT and lo and behold the same thing is happening.
> 
> 
> 
> I upgraded to the latest F4 BIOS through QFlash plus and that didn't change anything.
> 
> 
> 
> Things that I remember I have tried:
> 
> -Swapping ram slots around, using one stick. Did this with the new and old ram.
> 
> -Downclocking memory to 2133.
> 
> -Setting PCIE to level 3 from auto.
> 
> -clearing CMOS, pulling battery
> 
> -Updating all the drivers.
> 
> 
> 
> Basically as it sits now I can't even change any BIOS settings because the computer locks up and the fans spool up when this happens. I can sometimes get into Windows for 5 minutes if I'm lucky.
> 
> Tried the new F5 beta bios just now still the same issue.
> 
> 
> 
> So what is the next step should I RMA the board? Or is there anything else I can do?
> 
> 
> 
> Which G.skill exactly do u have?
> I have same mobo with 3600x together with G.SKILL F4-3200C15D-16GTZ Trident Z and Ram is quite stable at 3600mhz at 1.34v.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Not sure which it is since I'm at work right now but since I now have two brands of memory and tried all the different slot configs I doubt it's that.


----------



## BackwoodsNC

Anyone seen a master bios?


----------



## Fff Fff

4550 max boost and 1.519 max voltage on x570 pro with ABBA


----------



## icf

*Event viewer errors*

Hi,


Every time I shutdown the computer, power off the PSU, then restart the computer I get the following in the event viewer:


Event 29, Kernel-Boot
Windows failed fast startup with error status 0xC00000D4.


Event 6008, EventLog 
The previous system shutdown at 8:48:37 PM on ‎9/‎10/‎2019 was unexpected. 


Event 41, Kernel-Power
The system has rebooted without cleanly shutting down first. This error could be caused if the system stopped responding, crashed, or lost power unexpectedly.


3800x, x570 Aorus Master F6, 970 Evo plus 1TB M.2, Windows 10 1093, latest chipset drivers etc.


----------



## prsnlcrcl

Athyra said:


> Getting good results on Aorus Pro F6a bios
> https://www.reddit.com/r/Amd/comments/d26gds/abb_vs_abba_with_3900x_on_aorus_pro_short_version/
> 
> basically 551 to 560 in cpuz, 4525-4575 before on active single core, now 4600-4650!
> i never expected a > 4600 frequency lol
> 
> even saw 4675 once


It looks like you got some good silicon! Although I have now been able to hit 4.6 GHz, I have only seen it hit that on two cores. My CPU-Z scores are also not that high. I can hit 554 on single core, but my multi-core is only low 8300's. Congrats on your CPU!


----------



## GBT-MatthewH

Hey guys, finally back in the office. The 1st iteration of 1003 ABBA is out in the wild, however (for now) I am going to hold back posting links until I can talk to our team in HQ.

Tweaktown seems to have a mirror up for those interested. Obviously main change log is improved boost speeds, but we also opened up spread spectrum for those who have been asking  Its gonna be a few days for me to catch up on the thread, but ping me if you find anything urgent.


----------



## BackwoodsNC

Thanks GBT-MatthewH

https://forums.tweaktown.com/gigabyte/28441-gigabyte-beta-bios.html


----------



## Fff Fff

@GBT-MatthewH pls look at this:
https://www.overclock.net/forum/28115186-post1924.html
https://www.overclock.net/forum/28122466-post2102.html


----------



## JWMc

*x570 Aorus Master BIOS F7A behavior*

Copy/pasting this first paragraph into a new post:
On BIOS F7A I'm now able to hold 4.575ghz on my best core under CB R15 single, which is a bit better than I was getting on the F3 BIOS! Same peak score however, regardless of memory configuration between 3600mhz CL14, 3733mhz CL14, and 3800mhz CL14: 209cb. I guess this means that the cores, at least individually, are fully fed at 3600mhz CL14, which isn't surprising based on AMD's pre-launch marketing. There are slight gains over 3600mhz CL14 in multi-core benching at 3733mhz CL14 and 3800mhz CL14, but the improved memory performance isn't allowed to scale up fully, even with PBO to relieve the limiters, due to hidden limiters in the firmware.

That 4.575ghz under CB R15 single-core load is from HWiNFO which reads the absolute clock speeds. Ryzen Master reads the performance counters, which is why it can read as low as in the hundreds of mhz at idle, because it's showing the amount of cycles which are actually being used to do work. During CB R15 single-core when HWiNFO is reporting 4.575ghz, Ryzen Master is reporting 4.550ghz. Whenever your performance doesn't seem to match the clock speeds you're reading, double check with Ryzen Master to see how many of the clock cycles are actually doing work.

From the testing I've seen, 3600mhz CL14 with tightened timings on b-die kits is definitely worth it over using 3600mhz CL16 XMP, or 3200mhz CL14 XMP. But the real-world gains definitely vary by workload, with perhaps the outlier being +20fps average in high FPS gaming (2080ti) for 3600mhz CL14 fast vs 3200mhz CL14 XMP.
The memory benchmarks definitely continue to climb all the way up to 3800mhz CL14 for me, but the benching performance stops increasing at 3600mhz CL14.

One more comment about when you're watching the clocks during CineBench single-core benching: the reason they fluctuate from the max is because CineBench is spawning a new thread for each tile, so there's a very brief lull in the load, so that max boost clock you're seeing is truly being sustained under that load.

What we really need is a mode for the firmware to guarantee the max single-core boosting is *always* available, at the expense of overall multi-core performance, at least as a custom setting in the BIOS, and in Ryzen Master. I know there's the core priority feature, but it doesn't matter which cores get priority when they all end up restricted to about 4.3ghz max boost due to even a mild multi-core load. I know we can dial in a manual all-core overclock, but that's definitely going to be worse performance vs truly optimized dynamic boosting, combined with thread scheduling algorithms to ensure that the most heavily loaded thread (the main game loop thread for example) always runs on one of the fastest cores.

Edit: With BIOS F7A I'm seeing 1.488v max vCore under CB R20 single-core load @ 4575mhz when using a -0.10v offset.


----------



## Leito360

JWMc said:


> I'm also strongly considering the NH-U12A because of Wendell's reports.


Could you share the link about the report? I was also considering getting that cooler. 

Enviado desde mi Mi A1 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## kingwaffle

Updated to F6a on my X570 Ultra. 

I am observing the higher boost clocks on my 3900x. Typing this post I boosted to 4591mhz (4.6) on a single core which never occurred in the past...usually capped out around 4525. Cinebench scores about the same, which is to be expected. All-core seems to be about 4100-4125. Single thread load is ~4425. 

Only two things I've noticed so far, which are basically the same the experiences I had with the previous betas:

1. UEFI feels even slower when CSM is disabled. Like even worse than before.
2. My 2080 Super still occasionally outputs nothing to the screen when I reboot. I fought this issue with a mobo in the past and it was coincidentally related to CSM. I ultimately decided to re-enable it to see if the issue goes away. 

https://valid.x86.fr/v99i2d


----------



## GBT-MatthewH

kingwaffle said:


> Updated to F6a on my X570 Ultra.
> 
> I am observing the higher boost clocks on my 3900x. Typing this post I boosted to 4591mhz (4.6) on a single core which never occurred in the past...usually capped out around 4525. Cinebench scores about the same, which is to be expected. All-core seems to be about 4100-4125. Single thread load is ~4425.
> 
> Only two things I've noticed so far, which are basically the same the experiences I had with the previous betas:
> 
> 1. UEFI feels even slower when CSM is disabled. Like even worse than before.
> 2. My 2080 Super still occasionally outputs nothing to the screen when I reboot. I fought this issue with a mobo in the past and it was coincidentally related to CSM. I ultimately decided to re-enable it to see if the issue goes away.
> 
> https://valid.x86.fr/v99i2d


Sounds correct, the CSM issues is linked to the GPU. So it makes sense that one would affect the other. I'll see if there is any update. Last I heard was they can reproduce it, and it was linked to certain GPU's.


----------



## JWMc

Leito360 said:


> Could you share the link about the report? I was also considering getting that cooler.
> 
> Enviado desde mi Mi A1 mediante Tapatalk


I don't think there's been conclusive testing done yet, but just anecdotal confirmation:

https://www.reddit.com/r/Amd/comments/d0nqgl/level1techs_wendell_noctua_u12a_seems_to/

It seems that it depends on which proc you are using as well, so a 3800x on an NH-D15 might be better than the NH-U12A,
but due to the effect of the "dedicated" heat-pipes of the U12A on the 3900x for each chiplet, it edges out the D15. But again, all this needs careful testing.
In any case, both the U12A and D15 are not very far apart in performance, and I'm leaning towards the U12A just because it keeps the DRAM exposed, both for extra air flow from a case fan, and to have a clear view of the all important RGBs.


----------



## kingwaffle

For those that were complaining about Spread Spectrum, I tested the toggle and it appears to work as expected.


----------



## JWMc

Now I'm testing with optimized defaults and the (3600 CL16) XMP profile, and my fastest core is now able to *sustain* 4.6ghz under CB R15 single! Also, my slower CCD is now boosting up to 4350mhz on its fastest cores, up from 4325mhz.

It seems that the boosting algorithm is still sensitive to increases in DRAM voltage and/or I/O die voltages/heat, resulting in -25mhz to my boost clock with 3600-3800mhz CL14.

Now I'm convinced that AMD should be able to guarantee peak boost clock on Ryzen 3k once the firmware is all dialed-in, like fine wine... :laughings


----------



## bigcid10

Jonathan Amann said:


> So UPDATE: On new flashed BIOSs (F4, F5a) I can get into the system recovery portion if I hit the reset button enough times, and load into safe mode and safe mode with networking (in safe mode with networking now typing this).
> 
> Anyone have any ideas?


I did a clean install and that fixed it for me 
a lot of punishment for trying to update the bios,lol
for the looks of my bootlogs ,I would take a guess ,if you reinstalled the chipset drivers from safemode
that may fix it
I just said screw it and blew it down


----------



## JWMc

*CPPC apparently broken*

I'd also like to report that the CPPC feature doesn't appear to work, that is if I actually understand what it purports to be. Is it not a feature designed to ensure that heavily loaded threads get scheduled onto the faster CCD / faster cores first?

I am using optimized defaults with CPPC set to Enabled, AMD Chipset drivers v1.8.19.0915, Windows version 10.0.18362.329, BIOS F7A / AGESA 1.0.0.3ABBA.

In the described configuration (and in all others, including BIOS F5 and F6), when I fire up CB R15 single the bench threads reliably land on my slower CCD, causing me to force them onto my faster CCD by setting the affinity mask. Otherwise I wouldn't have been able to report that I'm now sustaining 4.6ghz under single-core load using default settings with the new BIOS/AGESA. A lot of folks aren't going to be knowledgeable enough to figure out how to work around this issue, and of course we shouldn't even have to be burdened with it in the first place.


----------



## Fff Fff

So can i get advice from gigabyte? I have x570 Aorus Pro and Ryzen 3900x. All default settings except memory overclocking. The voltage on my 3900x rises to 1.519v, which seems dangerous to me. The voltage control in the BIOS is broken, the motherboard ignores the CPU Vcore or dynamic vcore (DVID). Every time, with any values, I see 1.519 in hwinfo. Sorry that I write several times here about the same thing, but I'm really worried about cpu.


----------



## prsnlcrcl

JWMc said:


> I'd also like to report that the CPPC feature doesn't appear to work, that is if I actually understand what it purports to be. Is it not a feature designed to ensure that heavily loaded threads get scheduled onto the faster CCD / faster cores first?
> 
> I am using optimized defaults with CPPC set to Enabled, AMD Chipset drivers v1.8.19.0915, Windows version 10.0.18362.329, BIOS F7A / AGESA 1.0.0.3ABBA.
> 
> In the described configuration (and in all others, including BIOS F5 and F6), when I fire up CB R15 single the bench threads reliably land on my slower CCD, causing me to force them onto my faster CCD by setting the affinity mask. Otherwise I wouldn't have been able to report that I'm now sustaining 4.6ghz under single-core load using default settings with the new BIOS/AGESA. A lot of folks aren't going to be knowledgeable enough to figure out how to work around this issue, and of course we shouldn't even have to be burdened with it in the first place.



I would love some information on your process for setting the affinity mask to test like you have.


----------



## funks

GBT-MatthewH said:


> Sounds correct, the CSM issues is linked to the GPU. So it makes sense that one would affect the other. I'll see if there is any update. Last I heard was they can reproduce it, and it was linked to certain GPU's.


Matthew, is the WIFI disappearing problem on the *X570 Aorus Ultra* and the *X570 Aorus Pro WiFi* with *ERP enabled* a hardware design problem? Quite a few people has posted about it already (personally running into it intermittently with my Aorus X570 Pro WiFi, the fix is to discharge the MOBO's capacitors after pulling the power plug - it shows up in next windows after cold boot).

https://www.reddit.com/r/gigabyte/comments/cz5n2s/x570_aorus_ultra_and_x570_aorus_pro_wifi_enabling/

quite a few people posted about it in the Gigabyte US Forums as well (for example).

http://forum.gigabyte.us/thread/7812/x570-ultra-built-wifi-problem

http://forum.gigabyte.us/thread/7563/aorus-ultra-after-enabel-available


----------



## JWMc

prsnlcrcl said:


> I would love some information on your process for setting the affinity mask to test like you have.


There's different ways to do it. You can do it on the command line, which is the quickest and easiest to repeat once you have the right command ready to go. Or you can just go to the details tab in the Task Manager and set the affinity mask in there (via the right-click menu) right after the single-core bench run begins, because CineBench resets the affinity mask to default at the start of every bench run for some reason. I just use the Task Manager.


----------



## polygonhell

JWMc said:


> I'd also like to report that the CPPC feature doesn't appear to work, that is if I actually understand what it purports to be. Is it not a feature designed to ensure that heavily loaded threads get scheduled onto the faster CCD / faster cores first?
> 
> I am using optimized defaults with CPPC set to Enabled, AMD Chipset drivers v1.8.19.0915, Windows version 10.0.18362.329, BIOS F7A / AGESA 1.0.0.3ABBA.
> 
> In the described configuration (and in all others, including BIOS F5 and F6), when I fire up CB R15 single the bench threads reliably land on my slower CCD, causing me to force them onto my faster CCD by setting the affinity mask. Otherwise I wouldn't have been able to report that I'm now sustaining 4.6ghz under single-core load using default settings with the new BIOS/AGESA. A lot of folks aren't going to be knowledgeable enough to figure out how to work around this issue, and of course we shouldn't even have to be burdened with it in the first place.


I haven’t seen this mentioned much, but while Windows does seem to prefer scheduling on my CCD1, it ping pongs between CPU1 and 2 for single threaded workloads. CPU1 is the fastest on the CCD, but CPU2 is the slowest.
This always seemed wrong to me, my assumption is it’s the Windows scheduler not respecting the actual core rankings in the CCD, but rather just preferring to keep threads on the same CCD/
I can see a marginal difference in Cinebench runs on my machine based on how long it spends running on CPU2 vs CPU1.


----------



## zeen

After many days of troubleshooting the problem of no post on my Aorus X570 Elite Wifi, the problem was incompatibility with the Intel Wireless Gigabit NIC card that comes with the Wireless Kit for the HTC Vive. On my Intel PC the NIC is working fine. Someone please notify this issue to Gigabyte. 


https://www.intel.com/content/www/us/en/products/docs/wireless-products/wigig-overview.html


TY


----------



## JWMc

polygonhell said:


> I haven’t seen this mentioned much, but while Windows does seem to prefer scheduling on my CCD1, it ping pongs between CPU1 and 2 for single threaded workloads. CPU1 is the fastest on the CCD, but CPU2 is the slowest.
> This always seemed wrong to me, my assumption is it’s the Windows scheduler not respecting the actual core rankings in the CCD, but rather just preferring to keep threads on the same CCD/
> I can see a marginal difference in Cinebench runs on my machine based on how long it spends running on CPU2 vs CPU1.


My Cinebench R15 single score is roughly 15 points less when run on my slower CCD (~4.3ghz) vs my faster CCD (4.6-4.625ghz peak boost recorded on all 6 of its cores on BIOS F3), and about 20 points less for CB R20 single. My CineBench R15/R20 single-core score doesn't change for me *at all* beyond my 3600mhz CL16 XMP baseline as I go on up from 3600mhz CL14 through 3800mhz CL14. But remember, I'm artificially controlling my process affinity mask to force the single-core bench runs onto my fastest core. Outside of doing that it's very inconsistent as the threads end up bouncing around onto different cores having differing boost clocks.

But I can't draw any conclusions from my CB R20 multi scores so far. I'm wondering how much changes in room temperature are affecting it, and whether the A/C vent my open case is up against is pumping out cold air at the time or not. Water cooling must be a wonderful tool to get consistent thermal results during benching.


----------



## Dreams-Visions

Glad to see the boosts are in line with expectations now.

I'll wait until a non-beta release. I'm not doing anything that makes getting an extra 75MHz necessary to mess with my current stability. Hopefully the final revision of this bios will be out in a couple of weeks.


----------



## Elrick

pal said:


> yea, that was stupid...
> https://forums.tweaktown.com/gigabyte/28441-gigabyte-beta-bios.html


Currently using this with my Master series;

X570 AORUS Master - F7a

:thinking:


----------



## BS Zalman

I have tried using Beta Bios F57a for Aourus Master. Based on my experience on my 3900x a few core managed to hit 4.6 in iddle. When running C15 ST i get a small bump performance, from 206 to 208. Before the highest ST number i can get is 206, usually varrying between 204 - 206. But the core never managed to hit 4.6 Ghz when running C15, the highest clock is 4.50 which previosly only 4.25.

The problem with new Beta Bios is Memory OC is somehow degrading, with profile setting that previously stable in F6, give me a hard reset when stres testing memory with TestMem5. Even when i tried to lowering the frequency to 3733 it still give me a hard reset after a few cycle TestMem5. 

So i rolled back to F6 and try to confirm the setting, running TestMem5 again with 1usmus_v3 profile, 10 cycles and the result are same as before it's rock stable. 

Hopefully the public release Bios won't have this issue as well.


----------



## Waltc

icf said:


> Hi,
> 
> 
> Every time I shutdown the computer, power off the PSU, then restart the computer I get the following in the event viewer:
> 
> 
> Event 29, Kernel-Boot
> Windows failed fast startup with error status 0xC00000D4.
> 
> 
> Event 6008, EventLog
> The previous system shutdown at 8:48:37 PM on ‎9/‎10/‎2019 was unexpected.
> 
> 
> Event 41, Kernel-Power
> The system has rebooted without cleanly shutting down first. This error could be caused if the system stopped responding, crashed, or lost power unexpectedly.
> 
> 
> 3800x, x570 Aorus Master F6, 970 Evo plus 1TB M.2, Windows 10 1093, latest chipset drivers etc.



First things first--turn off *fastboot*--both inside Windows if you have it turned on, and in the bios if you have enabled it. If you boot from SSD or NVMe you just don't need it, not to mention that it's always been problematic for as long as I can recall. I post and boot to the Win10 desktop in ~10 seconds, cold boot or warm, makes no difference. Fastboot is a hangover from the HDD days, when it could take 90 seconds-120 seconds to get to the desktop.


----------



## Waltc

GBT-MatthewH said:


> Hey guys, finally back in the office. The 1st iteration of 1003 ABBA is out in the wild, however (for now) I am going to hold back posting links until I can talk to our team in HQ.
> 
> Tweaktown seems to have a mirror up for those interested. Obviously main change log is improved boost speeds, but we also opened up spread spectrum for those who have been asking  Its gonna be a few days for me to catch up on the thread, but ping me if you find anything urgent.



Matt, Assuming the beta bios is F7a...? Spread spectrum introduced a toggle with F6, I believe.


----------



## Martin778

I don't understand, in games the clock is constantly bouncing between 4375 and 3600. All the time.


----------



## Nopileus

On my 3600 + x570 elite with the ABBA BIOS there appears to be a loss of Multicore performance in Cinebench R20, i've lost 100-130 points on my previous PBO result (3570-3600 compared to 3700 points), however the Singlecore clocks seem more consistent now with 498 on a dirty run (not all background applications off) compared to 490 on a clean run prior on the old AGESA.

This is both with PBO enabled but even my stock multicore results were around 3650 points so this is a bit mediocre.

Likely not something noticeable in use but interesting regardless.

Edit: Max clock with PBO hasn't changed, still spiking at 4350 briefly at low loads but more typically 4300mhz


----------



## polygonhell

Martin778 said:


> I don't understand, in games the clock is constantly bouncing between 4375 and 3600. All the time.


It's probably clocking down when your at GPU limited parts of a frame because the CPU just sits idle, changing the clock at 1ms intervals, means it can theoretically clock up and down multiple times per frame.
The whole GPU Limited vs CPU borttlenecked as a whole is a simplification, games will be both GPU and CPU limited at various points inside a single frame, as resolution increase they will be increasingly but not exclusively GPU limited.
Your monitoring software is also taking snapshots of the clocks, there'll be aliasing on any sort sampling of clocks unless it's being read multiple times a ms.
I wouldn't worry too much about reported clocks if the experience is reasonable.

It does bring up an issue though, I assume there is some latency in clock speed changes, which means there would be in increased performance penalty for the increased switching speed in spiky workloads, though they could be handling that with some sort of smoothing on the changes.


----------



## GBT-MatthewH

funks said:


> Matthew, is the WIFI disappearing problem on the *X570 Aorus Ultra* and the *X570 Aorus Pro WiFi* with *ERP enabled* a hardware design problem? Quite a few people has posted about it already (personally running into it intermittently with my Aorus X570 Pro WiFi, the fix is to discharge the MOBO's capacitors after pulling the power plug - it shows up in next windows after cold boot).
> 
> https://www.reddit.com/r/gigabyte/comments/cz5n2s/x570_aorus_ultra_and_x570_aorus_pro_wifi_enabling/
> 
> quite a few people posted about it in the Gigabyte US Forums as well (for example).
> 
> http://forum.gigabyte.us/thread/7812/x570-ultra-built-wifi-problem
> 
> http://forum.gigabyte.us/thread/7563/aorus-ultra-after-enabel-available


We are aware of the issue and working on it.


----------



## Bobrolak

*X570 Master "Boot Override" broken since F6*


Hello guys,
since F6 I can't set "Boot override" to work with boot disk of my choice.
I have 6 SATA disks - 4 SSD and 2 HDD. No Raid, just usual AHCI. Three disks have boot flag and are booting Archlinux, Ubuntu and Windows. Bootable disks are legacy CSM but have GPT tables. 

Since F6 I see only one disk in Boot override, and no matter how I will connect disks to SATA ports I never seen a disk which I want to boot by default - Archlinux (obviously ). Instead in "Boot override" I see some random single disk, sometimes disk with boot flag, sometimes without it...

Once I will hit F12 at start I can pick any disk and it boots just fine. But I really don't like to hit it on every boot, nor present this "workaround" to my wife... 

So I just stayed on F5, but I already checked F7a, seen it boosts better, and - like we all - I want it . Or even more - I would like this "Boot override" bug to be fixed someday, so I could update my bios someday .
I checked with Sata hotplug disabled, but it didn't help. Same as enabling or disabling fast boot. Obviously I have CSM enabled. AMD Raid is disabled.

I consider it a bug because it should work with default settings, but *maybe you know some workaround(?)*, or some setting which could help in this situation? Or maybe you have seen some related bug report?


All the best 

Bobrolak


----------



## Korrektor

Any chance that DRAM 0.03v offset will be fixed or its just a reporting issue? After setting 1.35 in bios, latest HWinfo64 shows 1.38v , Ryzen Master MEMVDDIO 1.35.
I don't know which is the real one and it makes ram OC more complicated 

And it also feels like SOC voltage is not changing, if I try to apply 1.05 in bios Ryzen Master still shows 1.1 no matter what.
Motherboard x570 Aorus Elite


----------



## Ironcobra

@GBT-MatthewH

On my master with f7a no matter what I do geardown will stay enabled and the dram voltage I have set to 1.4 and its reporting 1.488 in hwinfo and will not go up or down from there. 

My mem latency will not go lower than 66.6-66.9 no matter what I do???hit 65 no problem last bios.


----------



## Martin778

No, there is certainly something broken with this AGESA, I've lost 200 points multi core in Cinebench R15, no matter what priority I set or what power plan I use, 200pts gone, even in real time priority and after closing all unncecessary processes.
It seems like they're boost-cycling: overboost 4300-4400 (above stability) -> prevent crash by downclocking -> boost again for a couple of seconds -> repeat cycle.

I have no other explanation for this.


----------



## GBT-MatthewH

Ironcobra said:


> @GBT-MatthewH
> 
> On my master with f7a no matter what I do geardown will stay enabled and the dram voltage I have set to 1.4 and its reporting 1.488 in hwinfo and will not go up or down from there.
> 
> My mem latency will not go lower than 66.6-66.9 no matter what I do???hit 65 no problem last bios.


Seems to be working for me. Dram set to 1.49 in BIOS. Could probably go lower but this is 4 sticks.


----------



## TraumatikOC

GBT-MatthewH said:


> Seems to be working for me. Dram set to 1.49 in BIOS. Could probably go lower but this is 4 sticks.



I reported this before on these forums. On any bios version, having xmp on or off, letting dram v on auto or setting manually, bios Does report 1.38 to 1.39v ( also while watching it in bios it does waver / vary a bit ). Ryzen master does show 1.35v but it doesnt waver, at all, always 1.35v, like its reporting what is set or what xmp default is, instead of actual voltage.
This is with 3900x Gigabyte x570 xtreme Corsair 64Gb 3466 memory (1.35v set, see 1.38v to 1.39v in bios) and Evga 1200w P2 power supply ( which on other boards my dram voltage holds at what i set, but not on this board in bios reporting).


Also can you have someone look into how the m.2 standoffs seem to be poorly attached ? I had the problem when i was loosening the top left one it seemed tight and it came right out of the board ( yes i was turning counter clockwise lol ) , another user reported the same one came out ( but he admitted that he might have overtightened after installing the m.2 ssd and tightening the screw, not when taking the screw out for the first time ).


Thanks for all the work being put in....


----------



## tzjj

Where are the bios with AGESA ABBA?


----------



## Martin778

https://forums.tweaktown.com/gigabyte/28441-gigabyte-beta-bios.html


----------



## Jeffreybt

Martin778 said:


> No, there is certainly something broken with this AGESA, I've lost 200 points multi core in Cinebench R15, no matter what priority I set or what power plan I use, 200pts gone, even in real time priority and after closing all unncecessary processes.
> It seems like they're boost-cycling: overboost 4300-4400 (above stability) -> prevent crash by downclocking -> boost again for a couple of seconds -> repeat cycle.
> 
> I have no other explanation for this.


Not sure what setting you use but I found with this Bios that "Auto" CPU voltage results in Lower performance, higher voltage peaks and higher temperatures, setting it to Normal results in overall gain from any previous bios. (auto to normal is a ~150+ CB20 gain for me.)


----------



## mickeykool

Jeffreybt said:


> Not sure what setting you use but I found with this Bios that "Auto" CPU voltage results in Lower performance, higher voltage peaks and higher temperatures, setting it to Normal results in overall gain from any previous bios. (auto to normal is a ~150+ CB20 gain for me.)


If you set NORMAL, do you need to set voltage or just will it "auto" change the volts depending on load?


----------



## Martin778

No difference here, 3170-3176pts all the time in R15 multi.


----------



## Waltc

zeen said:


> After many days of troubleshooting the problem of no post on my Aorus X570 Elite Wifi, the problem was incompatibility with the Intel Wireless Gigabit NIC card that comes with the Wireless Kit for the HTC Vive. On my Intel PC the NIC is working fine. Someone please notify this issue to Gigabyte.
> 
> 
> https://www.intel.com/content/www/us/en/products/docs/wireless-products/wigig-overview.html
> 
> 
> TY



Or, you might like to contact either Intel or HTC (probably HTC since they evidently created the Vive bundle) with information that their Vive NIC card is incompatible with the GB motherboard? Just a thought. Perhaps they can suggest a compatible wireless card for use with their Vive.


----------



## Waltc

F7a beta bios, x570 Aorus Master, running fine here (CPU is stock clocked.) Ram overclocked to XMP 3733 from XMP 3200 (stock). Relaxed timings, no errors, no crashes, and my ram benches all agree it runs a good deal faster than stock XMP settings. Ran 3dMark Timespy, which creates a written log that charts CPU MHz, among other things, and my cpu is now doing correct boosting to 4.4GHz, again, just as it was doing in the early bioses built on AGESAs 1002/3. Everything is working perfectly, no complaints. F7a looks to be a good candidate from where I'm sitting.


----------



## fallenguru

Has anybody actually tested ECC support (on the Master)? I.e., will it properly report single- & multi-bit errors, does it gain the usual options in the UEFI with ECC RAM installed? There isn't any sign of ECC support on my desktop with regular RAM in the slots, and I don't have any DDR4 ECC on hand. IOW, what exactly does "support for ECC" mean with these boards?


----------



## Waltc

fallenguru said:


> Has anybody actually tested ECC support (on the Master)? I.e., will it properly report single- & multi-bit errors, does it gain the usual options in the UEFI with ECC RAM installed? There isn't any sign of ECC support on my desktop with regular RAM in the slots, and I don't have any DDR4 ECC on hand. IOW, what exactly does "support for ECC" mean with these boards?



I'm pretty sure it does not support registered DIMMs, although it could support standard ECC ram _if _the mobo maker enables and supports it on the mboard. That's really all I have gleaned on the situation--not much, I know. I think for that support (registered DIMMs, etc) you'd want to move to an EPYC server mboard.


----------



## Dphotog

Can anyone direct me to where Spread Spectrum is located at in the bios I'm having a difficult time locating it so I can stop getting Bclk fluctuations I don't want to get 99.8 bclks and 100.01 where I assigned my bclk.


----------



## pschorr1123

mickeykool said:


> If you set NORMAL, do you need to set voltage or just will it "auto" change the volts depending on load?


Just set to "normal" and it will dynamically adjust the voltage just like on "auto" but without the bugs


----------



## GBT-MatthewH

Dphotog said:


> Can anyone direct me to where Spread Spectrum is located at in the bios I'm having a difficult time locating it so I can stop getting Bclk fluctuations I don't want to get 99.8 bclks and 100.01 where I assigned my bclk.


Its under "Tweaker" 2nd from the top on my Master.


----------



## CaptnJones

is it normal for Corsair Vengeance c18 3600 to show as 3500 in the XMP profile? Is that some sort of a bug?


----------



## TraumatikOC

Just flashed F5A on my Xtreme, my cinebench20 score went from 7098 to 7165. My cpuz single score 543.0 multi score 8218.9. HWinfo shows Core #1 clock 4625.5, Core #2 just hit 4600.5 typing this, rest of cores 4575 to 4400.5 on CCD0, CCD1 4325.5 on all cores, before was hitting around 4400.5 (possibly slower now). Peak voltage is still 1.50v, minimum voltage 0.200v. with stock cooler 3900x and xtreme mobo.



Ryzen master shows C03 C09 gold stars, C06 C11 silver stars. I know i can tweak ram but wanted to run default for testing.



Settings = no pbo ( i found that theres 2 places to set / disable PBO ) XMP on, ram voltage 1.35 manual ( still shows 1.38 to 1.39v in bios, ryzen master still reporting 1.35v, also right after flashing bios ram voltage reports in bios 1.28 even tho default shoud be 1.20 ?), cpu voltage set to normal not auto. Windows power plan Ryzen balanced, nothing running in backround, waited 2 minutes on desktop before running CB20.


----------



## Rapidian

*F7A on X570 Aorus Master with 3900X*

I flashed the latest F7a bios with AGESA 1.0.0.3ABBA for the Aorus Master. Loaded optimized defaults (no PBO), turned on XMP on my Flare-X (samsung b-die) CL14 3200 memory and set DRAM voltage to 1.35. Then ran CPU-Z bench. One core does get to 4.625Ghz.

Default + XMP for F4-3200CL14-16GFX:
Single thread = 546.7
Multi thread = 8216.4



Spoiler














If I do overclock my memory to 3800 speed CL16 and FCLK at 1900, I get somewhat better score (1.7% improved). Again Core#4 hit 4.625Ghz.

Overclocked memory to 3800 MT/s 16-17-16-32-48 timing:
Single thread = 546.7
Multi thread = 8352.5


Spoiler














F7a bios does idle better than F6 at AGESA 1.0.0.3 ABB. The best boost that i was getting was 4.55Ghz on F6. So far this is an improvement. I'm getting 75Mhz to hit the advertised box boost speed. 

Way to go to Gigabyte for getting this out so fast. I switched from Asus after I heard they have improved the release of BIOS.


----------



## intender

I flashed f7a on my master today. I have a 2700x installed and running 3400mhz ram, and saw stock cinebench r20 scores go from from usually right at 3800 previously with an all core boost of 4ghz to a score of 3946 with an all core boost of 3.924ghz. PBO and xfr settings are not available on the x570 boards for ryzen 2xxxx cpu's so I cant control the edc limit and I am stuck with whatever its boosting to out of the box since it hits the edc limit pretty easily. on my x470 gaming 7 it would boost to 4200 on all cores and with some bclk tweaking I could get 4250, but still usually only scored around 3800-3850 in cb r20. R15 scores seem to be exactly where they where before at roughly 1800 +/- 20 points. 

I checked my dram voltage since I saw someone say something about that earlier. I have it set to 1.35 in the bios, it shows as 1.356 in hwinfo64. 

The only odd thing I have seen since updating is that my cores don't seem to want to idle if anything is happening in the background. 1 tab open in firefox just sitting on about.sees 4 cores stuck at 4.1ghz. I have icue installed to control the rgb on my fans and my keyboard and as soon as it launches (autostart) 4 cores go to 4.1ghz and never come down unless I kill icue. It could be unrelated since windows did an update today and I didn't bother to check after that before I flashed the bios. I am planning on rolling back the bios to an older version to check if that makes a difference. I also updated icue a few days ago and that could be broken. If I figure something out I will post back here.


----------



## Jeffreybt

mickeykool said:


> If you set NORMAL, do you need to set voltage or just will it "auto" change the volts depending on load?


Just set it to Normal from Auto and nothing else is needed.

if you try it let me know if it changes anything for you.


----------



## JWMc

BS Zalman said:


> I have tried using Beta Bios F57a for Aourus Master. Based on my experience on my 3900x a few core managed to hit 4.6 in iddle. When running C15 ST i get a small bump performance, from 206 to 208. Before the highest ST number i can get is 206, usually varrying between 204 - 206. But the core never managed to hit 4.6 Ghz when running C15, the highest clock is 4.50 which previosly only 4.25.
> 
> The problem with new Beta Bios is Memory OC is somehow degrading, with profile setting that previously stable in F6, give me a hard reset when stres testing memory with TestMem5. Even when i tried to lowering the frequency to 3733 it still give me a hard reset after a few cycle TestMem5.
> 
> So i rolled back to F6 and try to confirm the setting, running TestMem5 again with 1usmus_v3 profile, 10 cycles and the result are same as before it's rock stable.
> 
> Hopefully the public release Bios won't have this issue as well.


I have a small issue with running 3800 CL14 on F7A where I get a few beeps when I reboot, then it quickly recovers and finishes rebooting.
More SoC + Fabric voltage / LLC may be needed for > 1866 @ 1:1 to be stable on this beta BIOS, leading to a voltage drop going a bit too far during reboot to cause that beeping I'm getting. What is this v3 profile you speak of? I'm new to both Ryzen and Ryzen DRAM Calc. I'm currently using v1.6.2, and v1.6.1 helped me get 3733 CL14 and 3800 CL14 going on F5, F6, T07, and now F7A. To get 3800 CL14 working I used my 3733 CL 14 fast settings from RDC, then used the Additional Calcs screen to figure out the tRFC value to use, and the rest from 1usmus' own settings from the spreadsheet that opens up from RDC. Maybe if you adjust your settings to be more like his, you can get it stable with F7A like I did.

I'm now able to sustain 4.6ghz under CineBench R15 single on my best core, not only when using optimized defaults @ XMP, but also when using 3600-3800 CL14. I just had to tweak the voltage delivery to the vCore. I'm currently using DVID +0.01250v which gets me 4650mhz peak and 4600mhz sustained, but I don't think I'm going to push any higher, at least not on the Wraith Prism. I'm skeptical that it actually needs all that voltage anyway, so eventually I'll do the per-core overclocking to see what's really needed, not what the boosting algorithm assumes is needed.


----------



## MatthewK

Korrektor said:


> Any chance that DRAM 0.03v offset will be fixed or its just a reporting issue? After setting 1.35 in bios, latest HWinfo64 shows 1.38v , Ryzen Master MEMVDDIO 1.35. I don't know which is the real one and it makes ram OC more complicated
> 
> And it also feels like SOC voltage is not changing, if I try to apply 1.05 in bios Ryzen Master still shows 1.1 no matter what.
> Motherboard x570 Aorus Elite





GBT-MatthewH said:


> Seems to be working for me. Dram set to 1.49 in BIOS. Could probably go lower but this is 4 sticks.


I'm having similar issues. Can't get SOC to go above 1.1v no matter what I do. Memory is set to 1.360v, but it solidly stays at 1.380v. A lot of voltages are like that, set it to one thing and the actual voltage is quite different. Increasing/decreasing VDDIO does nothing, literally nothing, even if I put it to the max 127 it still does nothing.

Also, I really wish the BIOS had all of the settings that DRAM Calculator shows, including things like BGS, BGS Alt, memory interleaving size and other similar settings shown on DRAM Calculator's Advanced tab. Gigabyte might deem those settings useless, but customers think otherwise, like with spread spectrum. Can you imagine if they opened up all the settings DRAM Calculator recommends, including on the Advanced tab? People would enthusiastically praise Gigabyte! DRAM Calculator recommends tRRDS set to 3, but the BIOS starts at 4 and won't let me use 3, ugh. So many frustrating things like that.


----------



## Athyra

just in case, is the F6a here:
https://www.gigabyte.com/Motherboard/X570-AORUS-PRO-rev-10/support#support-dl-bios
the same as the one on tweaktown a few days ago?
No need to reflash if it is.


----------



## Spank7

The F7a bios i see to official gigabyte aorus master page is beta ?


----------



## ericchaipc

what is the idle voltage for F7a ? still going up 1.4 or more when its idle. But will try it for my self after work .


----------



## Ironcobra

GBT-MatthewH said:


> Seems to be working for me. Dram set to 1.49 in BIOS. Could probably go lower but this is 4 sticks.


How do you get your ryzen master to show your dram voltage Im wondering why mine only shows 2 out of the 4 yours shows, maybe hwinfo is reporting incorrect values. Geardown mode works if I toggle it under amd overclocking but if I do it from the timings menu it doesnt do anything.


----------



## TraumatikOC

Ironcobra said:


> How do you get your ryzen master to show your dram voltage Im wondering why mine only shows 2 out of the 4 yours shows, maybe hwinfo is reporting incorrect values. Im stumped on the gear down though, nothing I do affects it.



For the Ryzen master, try updating, i think there was an update about a week ago ? i think. Mine looks like Gbt Matts


----------



## Ironcobra

TraumatikOC said:


> For the Ryzen master, try updating, i think there was an update about a week ago ? i think. Mine looks like Gbt Matts


I have the newest but i unistalled and reinstalled and now its working properly. Its reporting the correct dram setting. Hwinfo must be way off.


----------



## rastaviper

MatthewK said:


> I'm having similar issues. Can't get SOC to go above 1.1v no matter what I do. Memory is set to 1.360v, but it solidly stays at 1.380v. A lot of voltages are like that, set it to one thing and the actual voltage is quite different. Increasing/decreasing VDDIO does nothing, literally nothing, even if I put it to the max 127 it still does nothing.
> 
> 
> 
> Also, I really wish the BIOS had all of the settings that DRAM Calculator shows, including things like BGS, BGS Alt, memory interleaving size and other similar settings shown on DRAM Calculator's Advanced tab. Gigabyte might deem those settings useless, but customers think otherwise, like with spread spectrum. Can you imagine if they opened up all the settings DRAM Calculator recommends, including on the Advanced tab? People would enthusiastically praise Gigabyte! DRAM Calculator recommends tRRDS set to 3, but the BIOS starts at 4 and won't let me use 3, ugh. So many frustrating things like that.


Nothing frustrating really.
These settings that you are mentioning that are missing are really the least important in terms of overclocking.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Nighthog

Ironcobra said:


> I have the newest but i unistalled and reinstalled and now its working properly. Its reporting the correct dram setting. Hwinfo must be way off.


HWiNFO Dram Voltage is the correct one that your board is actually supplying to your memory.
Ryzen Master only reports what you have set not your actual voltage in use.

The ~0.12-0.20 + above stock/set voltage is normal behaviour for Gigabyte boards. You can do nothing about it! Leave it alone basically. 
They will not change it until they change the hardware implementation of their DRAM voltage supply. It works as they intended and has for all boards with the same configuration.


----------



## Kellz

morning lads, gigabyte.com has the new agesa abba released for my x570 master, but it's not on the german gigabyte website yet, I can just use the .com version right? Is there actually a difference? Bios is on english anyway.

.com has Bios F7a
https://www.gigabyte.com/Motherboard/X570-AORUS-MASTER-rev-10/support#support-dl-bios

.de does not have it
https://www.gigabyte.com/de/Motherboard/X570-AORUS-MASTER-rev-10/support#support-dl-bios

also is that a beta bios?


----------



## mickeykool

Jeffreybt said:


> Just set it to Normal from Auto and nothing else is needed.
> 
> if you try it let me know if it changes anything for you.


Changed to Normal and didn't really notice any difference, scores seemed same.


----------



## Disassociative

Kellz said:


> morning lads, gigabyte.com has the new agesa abba released for my x570 master, but it's not on the german gigabyte website yet, I can just use the .com version right? Is there actually a difference? Bios is on english anyway.
> 
> .com has Bios F7a
> https://www.gigabyte.com/Motherboard/X570-AORUS-MASTER-rev-10/support#support-dl-bios
> 
> .de does not have it
> https://www.gigabyte.com/de/Motherboard/X570-AORUS-MASTER-rev-10/support#support-dl-bios
> 
> also is that a beta bios?


If it's official that was very quick. I mean I was impressed by how fast the beta BIOS came out but if the final/official one is already on the site then wow. Great job Gigabyte :O


----------



## Spank7

@GBT-MatthewH

Ok i have installed the new bios and what strange things i have seen.

The 2 core are at 4.4 but the the rest of the cores go like crazy from 4.3 to 3.4 then 4.2 4.3 3.2 , and the voltage goes all the time from 1.47 to 1.22 and then 1.46 , 1.3 ...... , i changed back to the f6 bios and all the cores i see are at 4.3 4.29 stable and the voltage 1.47 or 1.46 with exactk same settings in bios , PBO enabled boost overdrive enabled and memory with xmp 3200 1.35 v

All these on idle mode and with ryzen balanced


----------



## Streetdragon

Spank7 said:


> @GBT-MatthewH
> 
> Ok i have installed the new bios and what strange things i have seen.
> 
> The 2 core are at 4.4 but the the rest of the cores go like crazy from 4.3 to 3.4 then 4.2 4.3 3.2 , and the voltage goes all the time from 1.47 to 1.22 and then 1.46 , 1.3 ...... , i changed back to the f6 bios and all the cores i see are at 4.3 4.29 stable and the voltage 1.47 or 1.46 with exactk same settings in bios , PBO enabled boost overdrive enabled and memory with xmp 3200 1.35 v
> 
> All these on idle mode and with ryzen balanced


normal downclocking of cores that are not in use


----------



## Spank7

Streetdragon said:


> normal downclocking of cores that are not in use


Yes but with the previous bios ( f6 im using now ) all the time is 4.29 4.3 with stable 1.47 , 1.46 v. 
So these bios and the previous one were working wrong ?


----------



## MatthewK

rastaviper said:


> Nothing frustrating really.
> These settings that you are mentioning that are missing are really the least important in terms of overclocking.


Nothing frustrating for you is what you meant to say. What I'm hearing is you don't like to squeeze every bit of performance out of your system, and you don't want them to simply unhide settings that already have the code implemented. If you're also referring to how SOC, VDDIO, and other voltages that aren't even working correctly, then that just doesn't make any sense.


----------



## Disassociative

So far so good on F7a - higher multi and single threaded scores and seeing higher peak speeds in HWinfo and better idle behavior.


----------



## Incindium

MatthewK said:


> I'm having similar issues. Can't get SOC to go above 1.1v no matter what I do. Memory is set to 1.360v, but it solidly stays at 1.380v. A lot of voltages are like that, set it to one thing and the actual voltage is quite different. Increasing/decreasing VDDIO does nothing, literally nothing, even if I put it to the max 127 it still does nothing.
> 
> Also, I really wish the BIOS had all of the settings that DRAM Calculator shows, including things like BGS, BGS Alt, memory interleaving size and other similar settings shown on DRAM Calculator's Advanced tab. Gigabyte might deem those settings useless, but customers think otherwise, like with spread spectrum. Can you imagine if they opened up all the settings DRAM Calculator recommends, including on the Advanced tab? People would enthusiastically praise Gigabyte! DRAM Calculator recommends tRRDS set to 3, but the BIOS starts at 4 and won't let me use 3, ugh. So many frustrating things like that.


You should be using HwInfo64 to monitor voltages. SOC voltage in Ryzen Master is bugged and always shows 1.1 (not sure if this is specific to chips/specific motherboards or not). 
HwInfo64 (latest beta with Ryzen 3000 support) will show SOC voltage properly under CPU VCORE SOC and reflect changes made in BIOS on my Aorus Master(albiet with the known quirk of generally showing up slightly higher than what is set for many voltage values).


----------



## pschorr1123

Spank7 said:


> Yes but with the previous bios ( f6 im using now ) all the time is 4.29 4.3 with stable 1.47 , 1.46 v.
> So these bios and the previous one were working wrong ?



My experience with the F7a bios is now I finally get lower idle vcore where as before on previous bios was always @ 1.45. I believe the behavior with F7a and having the unused cores drop speed is the normal intended behavior. (like my 2700X and 1700 before)

If all of your cores stay @ 4.3 non stop then you are not getting any power savings.

If you really want your cores to run at the same speed then use the High Performance Power Plan in Windows.

Compare your idle voltage between F7a and your previous version to see which is better on your setup.

edit: not to mention that I get 4400 on 6 cores( shown in HWiNFO 64 max column not all at once) now with F7a instead of 4.325 on 1 core only

also note PBO is broken. Leave on auto or disabled as your single core speed will be nerfed as it will only go as high as your multi-core speed that I had shown in CB15 several pages back. In F7a I notice Vcore is capped @ 1.38 volts for single core with PBO enabled instead of the 1.5 stock settings


----------



## MatthewK

Incindium said:


> You should be using HwInfo64 to monitor voltages. SOC voltage in Ryzen Master is bugged and always shows 1.1 (not sure if this is specific to chips/specific motherboards or not).
> HwInfo64 (latest beta with Ryzen 3000 support) will show SOC voltage properly under CPU VCORE SOC and reflect changes made in BIOS on my Aorus Master(albiet with the known quirk of generally showing up slightly higher than what is set for many voltage values).


Yep, I am using the latest HwInfo64 beta, not relying on Ryzen Master although I do still sometimes check it too. The BIOS itself even reports a lot of these voltages after you've rebooted and re-entered the BIOS.


----------



## Spank7

pschorr1123 said:


> My experience with the F7a bios is now I finally get lower idle vcore where as before on previous bios was always @ 1.45. I believe the behavior with F7a and having the unused cores drop speed is the normal intended behavior. (like my 2700X and 1700 before)
> 
> If all of your cores stay @ 4.3 non stop then you are not getting any power savings.
> 
> If you really want your cores to run at the same speed then use the High Performance Power Plan in Windows.
> 
> Compare your idle voltage between F7a and your previous version to see which is better on your setup.
> 
> edit: not to mention that I get 4400 on 6 cores( shown in HWiNFO 64 max column not all at once) now with F7a instead of 4.325 on 1 core only
> 
> also note PBO is broken. Leave on auto or disabled as your single core speed will be nerfed as it will only go as high as your multi-core speed that I had shown in CB15 several pages back. In F7a I notice Vcore is capped @ 1.38 volts for single core with PBO enabled instead of the 1.5 stock settings


In both cases ( with f5 , f6 bios ) and with F7a i have Ryzen Balanced but with f5 and f6 i have stable 1.46 - 1.47 vcore and 4.3 in all cores based on hdinfo , with F7a i have the previous behavior i told you but i dont know why i havent done anything different ... so you suggest me to set to auto the the PBO and just the overdrive enabled ?

I dont care about scores in benchmarks just the best i can get to games


----------



## rastaviper

pschorr1123 said:


> My experience with the F7a bios is now I finally get lower idle vcore where as before on previous bios was always @ 1.45. I believe the behavior with F7a and having the unused cores drop speed is the normal intended behavior. (like my 2700X and 1700 before)
> 
> 
> 
> If all of your cores stay @ 4.3 non stop then you are not getting any power savings.
> 
> 
> 
> If you really want your cores to run at the same speed then use the High Performance Power Plan in Windows.
> 
> 
> 
> Compare your idle voltage between F7a and your previous version to see which is better on your setup.
> 
> 
> 
> edit: not to mention that I get 4400 on 6 cores( shown in HWiNFO 64 max column not all at once) now with F7a instead of 4.325 on 1 core only
> 
> 
> 
> also note PBO is broken. Leave on auto or disabled as your single core speed will be nerfed as it will only go as high as your multi-core speed that I had shown in CB15 several pages back. In F7a I notice Vcore is capped @ 1.38 volts for single core with PBO enabled instead of the 1.5 stock settings


PBO is broken for all versions of motherboards?
I am just trying to understand if there is any difference between PBO in Auto and Enabled mode at my Elite.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


----------



## pschorr1123

Spank7 said:


> In both cases ( with f5 , f6 bios ) and with F7a i have Ryzen Balanced but with f5 and f6 i have stable 1.46 - 1.47 vcore and 4.3 in all cores based on hdinfo , with F7a i have the previous behavior i told you but i dont know why i havent done anything different ... so you suggest me to set to auto the the PBO and just the overdrive enabled ?
> 
> I dont care about scores in benchmarks just the best i can get to games


The normal expected behavior is for the cores to adjust speed dynamically based on load.

In your case it is not normal for the cores to be stuck at a fixed 4.3ish 24/7. Ryzen CPUs behave more like Nvidia GPUs in how the constantly adjust thier clock speed and boost based on thermals. load, etc.

F7a addresses the idle voltage issue popeple have been complaining about since launch. Previosly my 3700x would sit @ 4.0ish all core (RM would show sleeping) but Vcore was at a fixed 1.44. This is not "normal" as it should drop vcore down to .9 and cpu when idle at the desktop.

The boosting issues/ high idle vcore issue really does not effect performance or gaming much more than 1-3% which is within error of margin.

At the end of the day you will need to run your own benchmarks (games fps) and decide which bios is best for you.

tldr: the cores dropping speeds and voltage (during idle) is 100% normal and that it the expected behavior of Ryzen CPUs. Most of 3000 series were not doing than until latest AGESA. 

note: it only does this at idle and will perform exactly the same as before under any load ie. games, benchmarks, etc

Watch here for a better explanation: 




or read here:https://www.techpowerup.com/review/amd-agesa-abba-boost-clock-fix-performance-ryzen-3900x/

edit: yes PBO is broke while auto OC does nothing as you will never see anything above the speed on the box. However if you set PBO to advanced and then set limits to Motherboard under AMD Overclocking your multi core speed goes up about 100mhz but your single core dips down to the multi core speed no matter what. Up to you to run your own tests to see which you prefer for your setup and use case.


----------



## pschorr1123

rastaviper said:


> PBO is broken for all versions of motherboards?
> I am just trying to understand if there is any difference between PBO in Auto and Enabled mode at my Elite.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


I'm not 100% sure but I feel it is an AMD AGESA bug. 

PBO Auto=disabled at least on my x570 Master


----------



## pschorr1123

I'm sure PBO will get fixed eventually. AMD has had to have all hands on deck to get the boost/ idle vcore issues sorted. On my 2700X PBO was a very nice feature assuming you have good cooler


----------



## fallenguru

Just flashed F7a (on the Master). I can no longer power off the machine.

It does shut down cleanly, but when it should power off, it reboots instead. The power button on the case does not turn it off either, not even when I press it a couple of seconds, the screen does go dark, the power led starts to blink quickly, once I let go, it boots normally. In fact, I have to switch off the PSU to get it to stay off now, and as soon as I turn that back on, the whole system starts.
Yes, it's set to "Always Off" after power loss in BIOS, I triple-checked. No other changes, just F6 --> F7a.


EDIT: Cutting power for a couple of hours got everything back to normal. It's possible the culprit is suspend-resume, which I'd tried for the first time, I think, during the preceding session. It seemed to work fine, btw, but there we are. Since suspend-resume is something I neither really need on a desktop nor would expect to work under Linux, I fine with just not using it for now.


----------



## ScomComputers

pschorr1123 said:


> Glad to hear!
> 
> did you have to uninstall Easy tune or use the patched version of the installer?
> 
> Just wondering in case anyone else has the same issue later on down the road.


Yes, i used the patched version of the installer. I never use easy tune....


----------



## pschorr1123

fallenguru said:


> Just flashed F7a (on the Master). I can no longer power off the machine.
> 
> 
> It does shut down cleanly, but when it should power off, it reboots instead. The power button on the case does not turn it off either, not even when I press it a couple of seconds, the screen does go dark, the power led starts to blink quickly, once I let go, it boots normally. In fact, I have to switch off the PSU to get it to stay off now, and as soon as I turn that back on, the whole system starts.
> Yes, it's set to "Always Off" after power loss in BIOS, I triple-checked. No other changes, just F6 --> F7a



Wow that sucks! Any chance you have wake on lan enabled? I always disable that in each bios otherwise Widows would keep turning my machine back on through out the night.

WOL is in the bios and under the network adapter settings in device manager


----------



## Hyralak

So I have an issue that was not present in the F5 (or earlier) bios's. After flashing to F6 or F7 bios I can load optimized defaults, set XMP, enable SVM save and boot into Win 10. But if i reboot or shutdown I get an error to reboot and select proper boot device or insert boot media etc etc etc. I can reboot enter the bios and see my drives are still showing up (2X ADATA SX8200PNP ), boot order is unchanged, but when I exit the bios I am unable to boot windows due to missing boot device. Only one drive is bootable.
If I reflash an F6 or F7 I can once again boot into windows ONE time only. A reboot brings up select proper boot device again. I went back to F5 and no issues finding boot device after reboots. I have also tried clearing CMOS to start fresh it made no difference with the F6 or F7 bios.
Fast start up is OFF in the bios and win10.
Aorus Master 

Any suggestions?


----------



## Kellz

Praise Agesa abba, got my boosty back on 3600X, better than before. Auto settings on the CPU. This is while playing pubg, 4325 allcore is actually insane with single cores boosting to 4.4GHz.


----------



## JWMc

*Are the software voltage readings accurate?*



MatthewK said:


> I'm having similar issues. Can't get SOC to go above 1.1v no matter what I do. Memory is set to 1.360v, but it solidly stays at 1.380v. A lot of voltages are like that, set it to one thing and the actual voltage is quite different. Increasing/decreasing VDDIO does nothing, literally nothing, even if I put it to the max 127 it still does nothing.
> 
> Also, I really wish the BIOS had all of the settings that DRAM Calculator shows, including things like BGS, BGS Alt, memory interleaving size and other similar settings shown on DRAM Calculator's Advanced tab. Gigabyte might deem those settings useless, but customers think otherwise, like with spread spectrum. Can you imagine if they opened up all the settings DRAM Calculator recommends, including on the Advanced tab? People would enthusiastically praise Gigabyte! DRAM Calculator recommends tRRDS set to 3, but the BIOS starts at 4 and won't let me use 3, ugh. So many frustrating things like that.


One thing I still haven't done is to break out my multi-meter to directly measure the voltages. Is it known how accurate the various voltage readings showing in the monitoring software are? I know some of them are reading from different sensors, or multiple sensors boiled down to a single value, such as CPU temperature.

There's disagreement between various monitoring apps. For instance, under CB R15 multi load I'm currently seeing these:
Ryzen Master: vCore: ~1.4v, VDDIO (DRAM): 1.48v, VDDCR SOC: 1.1v, VDDP: 0.8973, VDDG: 0.9474
CPU-Z: vCore: ~1.3v
HWiNFO64: vCore: ~1.325v, DRAM: 1.488v, CPU VCORE SOC: 1.092-1.104v, SoC Voltage (SVI2 TFN): 1.081v, CPU VDDP: 0.912v, VIN0: 1.771-1.815v, DDR VPP/PM_CLDO12: 1.188v, Chipset Core: 0.990v

vCore at idle:
Ryzen Master: ~0.3v
CPU-Z: 0.852v
HWiNFO64: ~0.950-1.0v

Some of those are not going to line up well regardless, because they fluctuate constantly, and each monitoring app is polling at a different moment. But there's an enormous disparity in the idle vCore reading with Ryzen Master vs everything else, and a sizable gap for full load as well (1.4v vs 1.3v). Eventually I'll break out the probes and see what's really going on.

Edit: Sorry for not reading the rest of the new posts before replying. I saw some folks explaining how some specific sensors are accurate and some are not. But people tend to just make claims without being 100% certain, so I'm automatically skeptical unless I'm familiar with the poster enough to know they've got the accurate info. It'll be fun to use my multi-meter on the board, so I'm gonna do it anyway.


----------



## Sphex_

rastaviper said:


> PBO is broken for all versions of motherboards?
> I am just trying to understand if there is any difference between PBO in Auto and Enabled mode at my Elite.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


I flashed F5a to my Aorus Elite and PBO now kind of works. I'm not really sure if it does anything when set to Auto, but when setting it to "Enabled" in *both* the AMD CBS and AMD Overclocking menus, the power and current limits (PPT, EDC, TDC) are raised to crazy values and I definitely see an increase in sustained all-core boost clocks. It's also reflected in a ~200 point uplift in CB20 multithreaded scores. Setting either of the PBO values to Manual or Advanced results in VCore being capped to like 1.44V, crushing performance.


----------



## rastaviper

pschorr1123 said:


> I'm not 100% sure but I feel it is an AMD AGESA bug.
> 
> 
> 
> PBO Auto=disabled at least on my x570 Master


Wait.
If PBO at Auto is disabled, then why at my Elite my 3600x cores are running between 3800 and 4300mhz?

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Korrektor

Guys, need some advice or help with OC on x570 Aorus elite.
The thing is that I purchased this board partly because I have only two DR memory sticks and its running Daisy chain so its better than mine x370 taichi in that regard. However as they're dual rank and I'm still struggling to get it to work on higher frequencies like 3466 with cl14 (its GTRZ 3200C14 2x16). Today I decided to postpone trying to get the maximum from it and just to go with 3200 fast profile from DRAM calc as I did before on 1700x.

I could get 3200 fast profile to work. However I noticed some strange behaviour while testing with LinX. On rare occasions it shows different Residual, mostly it is barely different assuming RAM is stable [with wrong timings they usually differ drastically and test fails totally], and it occurs once per 10 iterations or even rarer. For instance, when I applied the proper timings today (image 2) I managed to pass 15 iterations of LinX and then 5 cycles of TestMem5 with v3 1usmus profile without any errors. But after rebooting etc as I'm planning to end up with 24/7 stable OC I decided to run LinX again and on one of the steps it suddenly shown different value.

The problem is that I can't really see any connection with anything, why it occurs. Initially I thought that this is because of PBO so I disabled it, but it can still occur from time to time, even with XMP profile, feels like. I applied higher LLC's both for CPU and SOC (turbo and high respectively) but it feels like it didn't help. Updating BIOS didn't help either

When this occurs test still tells that "Finished without errors..." etc. 
I should probably screenshot the actual problem but still attaching the successfull test I just did for illustrative purposes

And the second image is the tweaked settings I used for 3200 on this memory. Again, with those settings everything was great until I decided to re-run LinX later on... 
Previously the biggest culprit for me was the Spread Spectrum, I forgot to turn it off and got a bad time trying to stabilize the memory, but since I disabled it I'm getting least amount of problems, its only the LinX results


===========

P.S. Alright so just an update on this - feels like a lot of people getting similar issues and its probably either Linx needs to be updated somehow for Ryzen 3xxx or just Zen2 performs that weird way in this test :\ Seems like that it can be replicated even in full stock settings with ECC memory


----------



## Yuke

Hello, 



F7a Bios Question. ******* Spread Spectrum option is missing again?........is it off by default at least?


----------



## GBT-MatthewH

For those confused over Precision Boost Overdrive (off by default) and Precision Boost 2 (on by default) here is a good video:






Please note PBO is all AGESA/AMD. Anything under "AMD" (ie AMD Overclocking and AMD CBS) are also all AGESA. We cannot adjust/fix/tweak the underlying PBO formulas/naming/functionality. We have access to the same thing you do - AB testing. Change a value, see what happens. This means all we know is input and output. We cannot see the formula/code. If you want to know what actually going on _under the hood_ you need to ask AMD.


----------



## GBT-MatthewH

Yuke said:


> Hello,
> 
> 
> 
> F7a Bios Question. ******* Spread Spectrum option is missing again?........is it off by default at least?


Its there. Tweaker, 2nd from the top. You sure you are on F7A? Its under Systems Info.


----------



## prsnlcrcl

Yuke said:


> Hello,
> 
> 
> 
> F7a Bios Question. ******* Spread Spectrum option is missing again?........is it off by default at least?




CPU Clock Control must be set to Auto for it to show as an option. If you have something manually set for CPU Clock Control, that option goes away.


----------



## Jaos

*x570 Elite Wifi F3A USB issues*

@GBT-MatthewH

I updated to F3A on my elite wifi and I am missing USB (from the bootloader on). I have to unplug and re-plug all my devices and wait like 5 minutes until eventually it seems like the USB is properly initialized. I booted with optimized defaults prior to the upgrade and rebooted (via remote) and again loaded optimized defaults. Going back to F2H for now.


----------



## Yuke

prsnlcrcl said:


> CPU Clock Control must be set to Auto for it to show as an option. If you have something manually set for CPU Clock Control, that option goes away.



Thank you, that was it. I set my bus to 100.01 because some people reported it dropping to 99.8Mhz.


----------



## OCP

TraumatikOC said:


> I reported this before on these forums. On any bios version, having xmp on or off, letting dram v on auto or setting manually, bios Does report 1.38 to 1.39v ( also while watching it in bios it does waver / vary a bit ). Ryzen master does show 1.35v but it doesnt waver, at all, always 1.35v, like its reporting what is set or what xmp default is, instead of actual voltage.
> This is with 3900x Gigabyte x570 xtreme Corsair 64Gb 3466 memory (1.35v set, see 1.38v to 1.39v in bios) and Evga 1200w P2 power supply ( which on other boards my dram voltage holds at what i set, but not on this board in bios reporting).
> 
> 
> Also can you have someone look into how the m.2 standoffs seem to be poorly attached ? I had the problem when i was loosening the top left one it seemed tight and it came right out of the board ( yes i was turning counter clockwise lol ) , another user reported the same one came out ( but he admitted that he might have overtightened after installing the m.2 ssd and tightening the screw, not when taking the screw out for the first time ).
> 
> 
> Thanks for all the work being put in....


I have the exact same memory, so did you get it working? I can't seem to et 4 sticks working at all, would be great if you could share your settings. I'm on the Master and my friend on Xtreme with the same memory can't get it working.


----------



## Jaos

NM, seems to no longer be a problem.


----------



## Diablo85

@GBT-MatthewH Got any suggestions for this? there's a few of us with varying degrees of working motherboards and bioses.


https://www.overclock.net/forum/11-...570-aorus-owners-thread-205.html#post28121026



Jonathan Amann said:


> GPT partition, yes...UEFI yes...attempted with sata disabled, NVMe raid on/off, pcie gen3 selected, secure boot disabled, CSM disabled/enabled, no change...only fix is to go back to F4j and it boots right up. Side note, I also attempted to just do a clean win10 install on F4, and in both attempts the installation blue screened, first at 9%, second time at 14%. Revert to F4j, clean install goes just fine.





Diablo85 said:


> Pretty similar behavior for me as well, on a Xtreme. my lucky bios is F3i beta, anything past that, even official, just results in the spinning wheel of death and no startup.


----------



## BS Zalman

JWMc said:


> More SoC + Fabric voltage / LLC may be needed for > 1866 @ 1:1 to be stable on this beta BIOS, leading to a voltage drop going a bit too far during reboot to cause that beeping I'm getting.


Yea i retested it again, and found it need 1.125 V SOC to make it stable.



JWMc said:


> What is this v3 profile you speak of?


I got it from 1usmus link, he link it in his signature, try to look in his DRAM Calc thread (TM 5 0.2 iusmus config v3)



JWMc said:


> I'm new to both Ryzen and Ryzen DRAM Calc. I'm currently using v1.6.2, and v1.6.1 helped me get 3733 CL14 and 3800 CL14 going on F5, F6, T07, and now F7A. To get 3800 CL14 working I used my 3733 CL 14 fast settings from RDC, then used the Additional Calcs screen to figure out the tRFC value to use, and the rest from 1usmus' own settings from the spreadsheet that opens up from RDC. Maybe if you adjust your settings to be more like his, you can get it stable with F7A like I did.


Yea i'm using that too, and i'm new with Ryzen too :thumb:. Very helpfull apps when OC memory. Problem is i don't have much time too testing all the setting and get a good one. Since Mem OC is time consuming.


----------



## equlix

I have an elite with a 3900x and I updated to F5a and lost the ability to change HDD BBS Priority. Clicking the enter key or pressing the mouse1 button on the menu item has no effect. Loaded defaults and everything but still no change. I am too lazy to switch my sata cables around or reflash the bios so i'm just using F12 to on boot to pick the right drive. But 1t, nt and all core scores are all up so thats a win to me.


----------



## RojoVerdeCiejo

equlix said:


> I have an elite with a 3900x and I updated to F5a and lost the ability to change . Clicking the enter key or pressing the mouse1 button on the menu item has no effect. Loaded defaults and everything but still no change. I am too lazy to switch my sata cables around or reflash the bios so i'm just using F12 to on boot to pick the right drive. But 1t, nt and all core scores are all up so thats a win to me.


Similar issue with X570 MASTER F7a. 

Will not recognize most disks in HDD BBS Priority. I have to manually select disk at bootup. 

3900X Stock 
Windows 10 1903 (UEFI) 
500GB Samsung 970 EVO Plus Series - PCIe NVMe **Crive GPT
500GB Samsung 970 EVO Plus Series - PCIe NVMe GPT
SanDisk SSD PLUS 1TB Internal SSD - SATA III GPT
Toshiba X300 6TB GPT
Hitachi 4GB MBR ***Only option available at HDD BBS Priority


----------



## andytom69

x570 itx , f6a , Will not recognize most disks ssd on pciexpress (mp600), but windows start and go


----------



## TraumatikOC

OCP said:


> I have the exact same memory, so did you get it working? I can't seem to et 4 sticks working at all, would be great if you could share your settings. I'm on the Master and my friend on Xtreme with the same memory can't get it working.



Back a page or two a user posted its the hardware that controls the ram voltage that over volts it, i dont know ( didnt find the reason why ryzen master shows 1.35v instead of whats shown in bios , 1.38-1.39v. But newest beta of hwinfo v6.11-3915 does show what bios says). 



My corsair 64gb kit is the dominator rgb, dont have model number here right now, gigabyte listed the 3200 version on the qvl list but not mine, this kit has been working since 1.0.0.3 xx bios' using xmp. I think the first 1.0.0.3 bios was little flaky when shutting down then over night coming back and turning comp on it would reset bios and i would have to reload my preset.


Hope you get yours working !


----------



## pschorr1123

Sphex_ said:


> I flashed F5a to my Aorus Elite and PBO now kind of works. I'm not really sure if it does anything when set to Auto, but when setting it to "Enabled" in *both* the AMD CBS and AMD Overclocking menus, the power and current limits (PPT, EDC, TDC) are raised to crazy values and I definitely see an increase in sustained all-core boost clocks. It's also reflected in a ~200 point uplift in CB20 multithreaded scores. Setting either of the PBO values to Manual or Advanced results in VCore being capped to like 1.44V, crushing performance.



How does your CB single score fare with PBO on?

On my setup it drops because the core clock will not go above the 4.150ish that I get with multi core cb15 run which does go up 

curios to see if you have better results with single core and PBO on

edit: on my setup with PBO on the vcore is capped @ 1.39 even on single threaded loads. With PBO off(auto) the vcore is now capped @ 1.5 definitely a bug


----------



## Soeski

Diablo85 said:


> yep. 500 GB 970 Evo Plus SSD as my boot drive.


Thank God someone else with my exact problem!! I registered especially for this! I'm in the same exact boat, it's been driving me nuts for 3 night now not being able to use my pc normally.
Updated my BIOS from F5j to F5, F6, F7a... resulting in a spinning circle. Only going back to F4 will make my pc boot.
GPT - Yes, UEFI - Yes (always). Does not matter what I do with CSM support, memory voltages, Clear CMOS, Load Defaults, ANYTHING... I just can't boot. Safe Mode works fine. Normal mode, even with all services and startup disabled does not work. I tried using DISKPART, BOOTREC, BCDEDIT etc etc... nothing will make it boot.
Also using an Samsung Evo Plus 500 GB M.2 NVME.., maybe that's the issue?
I even tried to install Windows 10 on my Samsung EVO SATA SSD, but then I get the error that my boot config cannot be edited for next-start. So that also fails. It must have something to do with (Samsung) NVME boot drives.
I'm using an Aorus Master with 3900X by the way.


----------



## pschorr1123

pschorr1123 said:


> How does your CB single score fare with PBO on?
> 
> On my setup it drops because the core clock will not go above the 4.150ish that I get with multi core cb15 run which does go up
> 
> curios to see if you have better results with single core and PBO on
> 
> edit: on my setup with PBO on the vcore is capped @ 1.39 even on single threaded loads. With PBO off(auto) the vcore is now capped @ 1.5 definitely a bug



I retested with PBO enabled in both CBS and AMD OC settings (nothing else touched) and retested. Bios F7a (from tech powerup)

My mult core went up beat my previous best by almost 100 while my single stayed almost the same. Vcore as capped @ 1.48 

My previous results were with PBO set to adv and limits set to MB as I had found any other setting nerfed both single and multi core.

Anyway glad to see an improvement. Hopefully in the next month or two they will have all of the bugs worked out.


----------



## prymortal

Soeski said:


> Thank God someone else with my exact problem!! I registered especially for this! I'm in the same exact boat, it's been driving me nuts for 3 night now not being able to use my pc normally.
> Updated my BIOS from F5j to F5, F6, F7a... resulting in a spinning circle. Only going back to F4 will make my pc boot.
> GPT - Yes, UEFI - Yes (always). Does not matter what I do with CSM support, memory voltages, Clear CMOS, Load Defaults, ANYTHING... I just can't boot. Safe Mode works fine. Normal mode, even with all services and startup disabled does not work. I tried using DISKPART, BOOTREC, BCDEDIT etc etc... nothing will make it boot.
> Also using an Samsung Evo Plus 500 GB M.2 NVME.., maybe that's the issue?
> I even tried to install Windows 10 on my Samsung EVO SATA SSD, but then I get the error that my boot config cannot be edited for next-start. So that also fails. It must have something to do with (Samsung) NVME boot drives.
> I'm using an Aorus Master with 3900X by the way.


Just a thought but your O/S is on a Nvme? so you defiantly have UEFI windows installed? (installed via USB drive)
Bios > Advanced > Settings > IO Ports > sata config > (assuming you don't have raid?)
Sata mode: ACHI
Raid mode: Disabled
Something important i forget: Enabled
Sata Hot Plug: Disabled (enabled by default which is Wrong!)
Then of course you boot option is UEFI o/s or something not the Drive its installed on.
_Sorry i'm not being overly helpful with correct specific names, I cant remember them & dont want to reset my PC anytime soon._

I had F7a only issue i ran into was High & mean HIGH CPU temps watercooling, just running a virus scan with discord running.


----------



## fallenguru

fallenguru said:


> Has anybody actually tested ECC support (on the Master)? I.e., will it properly report single- & multi-bit errors, does it gain the usual options in the UEFI with ECC RAM installed? There isn't any sign of ECC support on my desktop with regular RAM in the slots, and I don't have any DDR4 ECC on hand. IOW, what exactly does "support for ECC" mean with these boards?





fallenguru said:


> Just flashed F7a (on the Master). I can no longer power off the machine.


 Cutting power for a couple of hours got everything back to normal. It's possible the culprit is suspend-resume, which I'd tried for the first time, I think, during the preceding session. It seemed to work fine, btw, but there we are. Since suspend-resume is something I neither really need on a desktop nor would expect to work under Linux, I fine with just not using it for now.


That said, as far as better Linux support goes, a little would go a long way. I'm not saying, put it on the list of officially supported OSs, but why choose a SuperIO chip vendor who's notorious for not even giving access to datasheets? It's not like Gigabyte doesn't have Linux expertise, they do have a server division.
(So, much as I like the Master, for my second build I've ordered the Asus Pro WS X570-Ace. Official Linux support, after a fashion, incl. SuperIO and audio, full ECC support. If it really sucks, I can always send it back and get another Master.)


----------



## Soeski

prymortal said:


> Just a thought but your O/S is on a Nvme? so you defiantly have UEFI windows installed? (installed via USB drive)
> Bios > Advanced > Settings > IO Ports > sata config > (assuming you don't have raid?)
> Sata mode: ACHI
> Raid mode: Disabled
> Something important i forget: Enabled
> Sata Hot Plug: Disabled (enabled by default which is Wrong!)
> Then of course you boot option is UEFI o/s or something not the Drive its installed on.
> _Sorry i'm not being overly helpful with correct specific names, I cant remember them & dont want to reset my PC anytime soon._
> 
> I had F7a only issue i ran into was High & mean HIGH CPU temps watercooling, just running a virus scan with discord running.


Yes, boot is NvME drive, Samsung EVO PLUS 500 GB. UEFI Windows (Windows Boot Manager shows at F12, as well as the drive itself). No RAID, AHCI, Hot Plug has always been enabled but tried with disabled as well, no difference of course. It's not related to booting from NvME M.2 drive.
It must be a driver thingy; booting in Safe Mode works fine, bypassing the drivers. Something changed from BIOS F5j to F5L or F5, F6, F7a. F4 also works fine. It's bizarre that Windows does not boot just after updating a BIOS, but immediately boots when going back.
Someone suggested reinstalling Windows because that has fixed it, but I do not want to! I just have my 3 week old system running with all apps and games and RGB settings etc; I do not want to start over. But the time I've spent now trying to fix this has surpassed the time I'd need to do it all over again... 
And, who can promise me that upgrading to F7 or F8 will not break it again?


----------



## Sphex_

pschorr1123 said:


> How does your CB single score fare with PBO on?
> 
> On my setup it drops because the core clock will not go above the 4.150ish that I get with multi core cb15 run which does go up
> 
> curios to see if you have better results with single core and PBO on
> 
> edit: on my setup with PBO on the vcore is capped @ 1.39 even on single threaded loads. With PBO off(auto) the vcore is now capped @ 1.5 definitely a bug


Well in Cinebench 20 I was scoring around 4800 Points during the multithreaded test with PBO set to Auto, and scored 4967 when set to Enabled. I don't think I ran CB20 with single thread before but I see you're running CB15 so the results aren't really comparable anyways. All I know is I got a higher score and core voltages looked much better than what they did when set to Manual or Advanced. I'd say setting the PBO to Enabled is basically the same as having it set to Auto except now the thermal and current limits are raised so the processor doesn't throttle itself so soon. I still see 4.15 GHz All-core during a CB20 MT run and the CPU gets ~80°C even with a stout air cooler mounted to it. 



I agree though, I don't think I've ever seen my VCore exceed 1.5V no matter what my PBO settings are, that might just be a cap set by Gigabyte or AMD though.


----------



## pschorr1123

fallenguru said:


> Cutting power for a couple of hours got everything back to normal. It's possible the culprit is suspend-resume, which I'd tried for the first time, I think, during the preceding session. It seemed to work fine, btw, but there we are. Since suspend-resume is something I neither really need on a desktop nor would expect to work under Linux, I fine with just not using it for now.
> 
> 
> That said, as far as better Linux support goes, a little would go a long way. I'm not saying, put it on the list of officially supported OSs, but why choose a SuperIO chip vendor who's notorious for not even giving access to datasheets? It's not like Gigabyte doesn't have Linux expertise, they do have a server division.
> (So, much as I like the Master, for my second build I've ordered the Asus Pro WS X570-Ace. Official Linux support, after a fashion, incl. SuperIO and audio, full ECC support. If it really sucks, I can always send it back and get another Master.)


I don't have any experience with ECC memory and Ryzen but you may find the answers you need over in the Level 1 tech forums. Wendell has mentioned ecc Ram on Ryzen in his videos in the past.
link:https://forum.level1techs.com/t/anyone-tried-ecc-ram-with-a-ryzen-3000-and-custom-if-clock/147299


----------



## polygonhell

Soeski said:


> Yes, boot is NvME drive, Samsung EVO PLUS 500 GB. UEFI Windows (Windows Boot Manager shows at F12, as well as the drive itself). No RAID, AHCI, Hot Plug has always been enabled but tried with disabled as well, no difference of course. It's not related to booting from NvME M.2 drive.
> It must be a driver thingy; booting in Safe Mode works fine, bypassing the drivers. Something changed from BIOS F5j to F5L or F5, F6, F7a. F4 also works fine. It's bizarre that Windows does not boot just after updating a BIOS, but immediately boots when going back.
> Someone suggested reinstalling Windows because that has fixed it, but I do not want to! I just have my 3 week old system running with all apps and games and RGB settings etc; I do not want to start over. But the time I've spent now trying to fix this has surpassed the time I'd need to do it all over again...
> And, who can promise me that upgrading to F7 or F8 will not break it again?


If you believe the issue is a driver, you could try deleting drivers in device manager, and forcing windows to reinstall them from Update.
I guess it could be a driver reading something during the install process, and that reporting differently after a Bios update, causing the driver to fail.
If it is the NvMe drive, it can't be all NvMe Drives, I only have NvMe drives in my system, 1TB boot drive and a 2TB secondary, and I haven't seen the issue.

A windows reinstall ought not be necessary if you can track down which driver is the issue.


----------



## MrToast99

So I took the plunge and went from F6 to F7A (X570 Master) to hopefully reap the rewards of the new AGESA. System updated fine rebooted into windows, saw some odd CPU loads and decided to reboot. System never shutdown... the screen went dark but the fans never reset and I had to Qflash+ is back to F6 (second time a beta has done this to me). Then updated to F7A again, this time the cpu usage seems normal and the system reboots and shuts down correctly. 

However, with F7A there is a noticeable startup lag after I log into windows while the startup items are loading, It seems to completely freeze the system for afew seconds at a time till the start up is done. This does not occur on F6. I have a Corsair MP600 NVME as my boot.


----------



## MikeS3000

What a beautiful thing. 3 of my 12 cores hit 4600 Mhz or higher. I'm on Aorus Pro Wifi with F6a bios. The thing that helped achieve these boost frequencies the most for me was listening to another member's advice of setting vcore in bios to "normal" and applying a +0.0125v offset. When I just ran vcore on "auto or normal" without an offset then only one of my cores would hit 4600 Mhz. I'm full auto w/ PBO / XFR. For some reason my system likes just a little bit more vcore positve offset.


----------



## Labuka

Hi, do anyone know what is this temp about? as it goes pretty high.. https://prnt.sc/p5tdpg


----------



## Nokiron

Labuka said:


> Hi, do anyone know what is this temp about? as it goes pretty high.. https://prnt.sc/p5tdpg


This has been answered countless times in this thread. The chipset temperature is monitored by the ITE IT8688E and not the one marked "chipset temperature".


----------



## gabmzzn

Labuka said:


> Hi, do anyone know what is this temp about? as it goes pretty high.. https://prnt.sc/p5tdpg


So far I heard that you should just ignore it, the real temp is the "Chipset" one not the "PCH Diode", that high temp appeared in third party programs after BIOS updates.


----------



## Labuka

Actually, those temps was in all bios versions I had.. from F3 to F7A, also its definitely shows temp from some sensor.. as its not out of the blue obviously.. the question is what exactly temp it shows? :S

Nokiron, I saw the post from Matt month ago or so, that he doesnt know from where is that temp, but I wouldn't say that it was answered countless times. I am just asking if anyone know what exactly what it shows? hw info and AIDA obviously takes that temp from some sensor.. and 83C is pretty high for anything.. so I am curious.


----------



## GBT-MatthewH

Labuka said:


> I am just asking if anyone know what exactly what it shows? hw info and AIDA obviously takes that temp from some sensor.. and 83C is pretty high for anything.. so I am curious.


Ask AMD - its their sensor. Only they can tell you where/what it monitors.


----------



## Bobrolak

Hyralak said:


> So I have an issue that was not present in the F5 (or earlier) bios's. After flashing to F6 or F7 bios I can load optimized defaults, set XMP, disable SVM save and boot into Win 10. But if i reboot or shutdown I get an error to reboot and select proper boot device or insert boot media etc etc etc. I can reboot enter the bios and see my drives are still showing up (2X ADATA SX8200PNP ), boot order is unchanged, but when I exit the bios I am unable to boot windows due to missing boot device.
> If I reflash an F6 or F7 I can once again boot into windows ONE time only. A reboot brings up select proper boot device again. I went back to F5 and no issues finding boot device after reboots. I have also tried clearing CMOS to start fresh it made no difference with the F6 or F7 bios.
> Fast start up is OFF in the bios and win10.
> Aorus Master
> 
> Any suggestions?


I believe you have same issue as I do: 
https://www.overclock.net/forum/11-...570-aorus-owners-thread-214.html#post28123706 


Bobrolak said:


> *X570 Master "Boot Override" broken since F6*
> since F6 I can't set "Boot override" to work with boot disk of my choice.
> I have 6 SATA disks - 4 SSD and 2 HDD. No Raid, just usual AHCI. Three disks have boot flag and are booting Archlinux, Ubuntu and Windows. Bootable disks are legacy CSM but have GPT tables.
> 
> Since F6 I see only one disk in Boot override, and no matter how I will connect disks to SATA ports I never seen a disk which I want to boot by default - Archlinux (obviously ). Instead in "Boot override" I see some random single disk, sometimes disk with boot flag, sometimes without it...
> 
> Once I will hit F12 at start I can pick any disk and it boots just fine. But I really don't like to hit it on every boot, nor present this "workaround" to my wife...
> 
> So I just stayed on F5, but I already checked F7a, seen it boosts better, and - like we all - I want it . Or even more - I would like this "Boot override" bug to be fixed someday, so I could update my bios someday .
> I checked with Sata hotplug disabled, but it didn't help. Same as enabling or disabling fast boot. Obviously I have CSM enabled. AMD Raid is disabled.
> 
> I consider it a bug because it should work with default settings, but *maybe you know some workaround(?)*, or some setting which could help in this situation? Or maybe you have seen some related bug report?


Finally some sort of confirmation that problem exists!  

Your post actually gave me a hint that it can be related to fact that we both have a "pair of same disks". I have 2x Crucial SSD Crucial_CT240M500SSD1. I am just not using these disks as a members of RAID matrix (some of their partitions are only configured as members of btrfs volume, but it another story, mobo can't see it anyway). 
Tomorrow I will check if disconnecting one of these drives helps.


----------



## Trippytaka

*Trippytaka*

Any way we can get a fan smoothing option in the BIOS for x570 mobos? X570 Elite to be exact. The fans are erratic and get loud even with idle or light workloads.


----------



## MatthewK

Trippytaka said:


> Any way we can get a fan smoothing option in the BIOS for x570 mobos? X570 Elite to be exact. The fans are erratic and get loud even with idle or light workloads.


Same here. It'll be quiet, then all of a sudden BOOM! Fans at 100%, then a gradual ~10sec slowdown back to what it was before.


----------



## MrToast99

I forgot to chime in on the past request to disable Wifi/bluetooth in the X570 Master Bios. Please let us turn this off.


----------



## Antare

Quick feedback
Mobo: X570 Ultra
Proc: 3700x
M2: Adata XPG SX8200 Pro (Windows Drive)
SSD: Crucial BX100 256gb
Various WD HDDs
RAM: Patriot Viper Steel 32gb 3200mhz DDR4 PVS432G320C6K (listed on QVL as PV432G320C6K)

Flashed BIOS to F6a
On restart couldnt boot from M2 drive and was throwing a "no boot media error"
Had to reflash back to F4 but still had same problem. What fixed it was setting PCIe to Gen3 and removing all other HDD boot options only leaving the M2 drive as sole boot.


----------



## ZafirZ

Trippytaka said:


> Any way we can get a fan smoothing option in the BIOS for x570 mobos? X570 Elite to be exact. The fans are erratic and get loud even with idle or light workloads.





MatthewK said:


> Same here. It'll be quiet, then all of a sudden BOOM! Fans at 100%, then a gradual ~10sec slowdown back to what it was before.


Yeah I've got the same issue too with the Pro. I've had to keep turning Power Saver power plan on when the computer is idle or I'm browsing because the random fan ramp up was driving me crazy.


----------



## drmrlordx

MikeS3000 said:


> What a beautiful thing. 3 of my 12 cores hit 4600 Mhz or higher. I'm on Aorus Pro Wifi with F6a bios. The thing that helped achieve these boost frequencies the most for me was listening to another member's advice of setting vcore in bios to "normal" and applying a +0.0125v offset. When I just ran vcore on "auto or normal" without an offset then only one of my cores would hit 4600 Mhz. I'm full auto w/ PBO / XFR. For some reason my system likes just a little bit more vcore positve offset.


Instead of setting a positive offset, you may be able to use higher LLC settings as well. That's what I had to do on my x570 Aorus Master to get the best PBO scores. With default boost I had to set the lowest possible LLC setting (Standard) and use an offset of -.1v on F5k to get my best all-core boost speeds in things like CBR20. Gonna test again in F7a to see what's up.



equlix said:


> I have an elite with a 3900x and I updated to F5a and lost the ability to change HDD BBS Priority. Clicking the enter key or pressing the mouse1 button on the menu item has no effect. Loaded defaults and everything but still no change. I am too lazy to switch my sata cables around or reflash the bios so i'm just using F12 to on boot to pick the right drive. But 1t, nt and all core scores are all up so thats a win to me.


I have similar problems (x570 Aorus Master). On mine, I can switch boost priority, but the system won't recognize my 1TB 970 Evo. It only sees my old BPX and my extra SATA3 SSD (MX200). I have to manually select the Evo from the boot menu. Weird stuff.


----------



## pal

Labuka said:


> Hi, do anyone know what is this temp about? as it goes pretty high.. https://prnt.sc/p5tdpg


well on Pro I have the same, just lower temp. It was at 60c and than I put some external fan to blow over chipset heatsink it went down. So, if you ask me, thats the chipset reading.


----------



## rastaviper

Trippytaka said:


> Any way we can get a fan smoothing option in the BIOS for x570 mobos? X570 Elite to be exact. The fans are erratic and get loud even with idle or light workloads.


Where exactly are u monitoring the rpm speed of these fans?

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


----------



## jdmpower

x570 Aorus Ultra

F6a bios if PBO Advanced +200MHz BSOD (Blue Screen) always 
not stable Ryzen 3600, i back to F5 bios.


----------



## kingwaffle

For those of you with the fan ramping issues, I strongly recommend just manually setting your fan speeds in the BIOS. The weird Ryzen "saw" temperatures where it spikes and then trickles back down causes this behavior. 

YMMV since all fans are different, but for me I adjusted the fan curve until I landed on a speed that was barely audible, in my case around 50-55%, and set basically all of the temperature reference points to that speed. It basically looks like a flat line. Then, when the CPU hits what I deem as "too hot" (~75C), then I max them out.

You can "relax" the flat line and trickle it up a bit on other fans that target other components... for example, I made the curve on my case fan that sits near my GPU a bit differently.... I made the points between the fourth and fifth target wider, so the fan power starts increasing sooner, but over a wider temperature range. This effectively causes the case fan to ramp up while I game because the CPU usually hits 55-60C during those sessions.


----------



## TrainXIII

After updating to Bios F6a I've been constantly getting Blue screen of death and windows crashing. I'm using the Ryzen 3600 on X570 I AORUS PRO WIFI board. I have everything default except XMP Profile on. The BSOD code i'm getting is DRIVER_IRQL_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL. anyone else have this issue? It's fine on F4 bios and prior bios versions.


----------



## daddyfatsax

kingwaffle said:


> For those of you with the fan ramping issues, I strongly recommend just manually setting your fan speeds in the BIOS. The weird Ryzen "saw" temperatures where it spikes and then trickles back down causes this behavior.




I have been doing that, but for some reason it never saves in the bios. If I ever get a bios reset and have to load my profile, all my other values are there except for the fan profile I made. It is annoying, so if I forget I have to use the SIV software in windows.


----------



## Roboionator

Is there a trick that shows ssd in safely remove hardware and one ssd show like SDXC partition!
x570 master F7a
thx


----------



## nangu

Speaking fan profiles, I've set a generic fan profile in BIOS in order to get a silent running system. Then I use the SIV / SmartFan software in Windows to change to more performance oriented fan profiles for benchmarking, gaming, etc.

I saved several fan profiles in SIV which I load when required. The problem is when I load and apply a fan profile in SIV, the PCH fan goes full speed and stay there until system reboot. Also, there is no PCH fan option to set in SIV, unlike BIOS where you can set it balanced, silent and/or performance.

Is there a way to set the PCH fan profile inside SIV / Smartfan for Windows? I'm on a Master motherboard.

Thanks.


----------



## Hyralak

Bobrolak said:


> I believe you have same issue as I do:
> https://www.overclock.net/forum/11-...570-aorus-owners-thread-214.html#post28123706
> 
> 
> Finally some sort of confirmation that problem exists!
> 
> Your post actually gave me a hint that it can be related to fact that we both have a "pair of same disks". I have 2x Crucial SSD Crucial_CT240M500SSD1. I am just not using these disks as a members of RAID matrix (some of their partitions are only configured as members of btrfs volume, but it another story, mobo can't see it anyway).
> Tomorrow I will check if disconnecting one of these drives helps.



At least you can get into windows more than once. I can not use F12 to pick a boot device as i get the same error. I too wondered if having 2 identical drives was the issue. It would be a pain in the ass to remove one of my drives to test the theory, so i am patiently waiting for a bios that fixes the bug.


----------



## monza1412

TrainXIII said:


> After updating to Bios F6a I've been constantly getting Blue screen of death and windows crashing. I'm using the Ryzen 3600 on X570 I AORUS PRO WIFI board. I have everything default except XMP Profile on. The BSOD code i'm getting is DRIVER_IRQL_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL. anyone else have this issue? It's fine on F4 bios and prior bios versions.


same board here, same F6a bios, no bsod.


----------



## h2on0

F6a. Aorus Pro Wifi. 3700x. 2070 super. G.skill trident z 2x8 F4-3600C15D-16GTZ. https://www.newegg.com/p/N82E16820232306. The link is for the ram(It is not on the QVL, so that's my fault). I tried F4 and F5 and I couldn't get the ram stable with decent timings at 3200, 3400, 3600. Both bios' 4 and 5 would only run at 2133. Finally, with this beta(or alpha) I am at 3600 cl16, but very loose. I feel I that I can start actually tweeking on this set, that at first I thought sucked but now I think I will actually be able to get humming. I am actually kinda bummed I didn't up sell myself on the master. I miss having a reset button and a power off on the motherboard. when I need to reset the cmos I have to pull the battery so I have my video card right above my power supply, not ideal. The jumpers don't work for me, or maybe, more likely a fail on may part. So far I am really enjoying this set up Metro Exodus is beautiful.


----------



## arnebanan

nangu said:


> Speaking fan profiles, I've set a generic fan profile in BIOS in order to get a silent running system. Then I use the SIV / SmartFan software in Windows to change to more performance oriented fan profiles for benchmarking, gaming, etc.
> 
> I saved several fan profiles in SIV which I load when required. The problem is when I load and apply a fan profile in SIV, the PCH fan goes full speed and stay there until system reboot. Also, there is no PCH fan option to set in SIV, unlike BIOS where you can set it balanced, silent and/or performance.
> 
> Is there a way to set the PCH fan profile inside SIV / Smartfan for Windows? I'm on a Master motherboard.
> 
> Thanks.



In the "fan control tab" in a program called argus monitor on my Aorus Elite, the pch fan is named "SYS_FAN3_PUMP" and i can control the fan completely, set a custom fan curve for it, raise the temp when it turns on etc.


www.argusmonitor.com


----------



## arnebanan

I use www.argusmonitor.com on my Aorus Elite to control the pch fan


----------



## HalongPort

It would be nice when Gigabyte would allow us to use a wider range of step-up/step-down fan time in BIOS to compensate for the short temperature spikes.
The current options (1/2/3 sec time interval) are not sufficient.


----------



## IntelHouseFire

daddyfatsax said:


> I have been doing that, but for some reason it never saves in the bios. If I ever get a bios reset and have to load my profile, all my other values are there except for the fan profile I made. It is annoying, so if I forget I have to use the SIV software in windows.


I thought so too at first, but it actually does work for the fan profiles as well, you just have to reboot after loading the profile, then it will be there.


----------



## rastaviper

h2on0 said:


> F6a. Aorus Pro Wifi. 3700x. 2070 super. G.skill trident z 2x8 F4-3600C15D-16GTZ. https://www.newegg.com/p/N82E16820232306. The link is for the ram(It is not on the QVL, so that's my fault). I tried F4 and F5 and I couldn't get the ram stable with decent timings at 3200, 3400, 3600. Both bios' 4 and 5 would only run at 2133. Finally, with this beta(or alpha) I am at 3600 cl16, but very loose. I feel I that I can start actually tweeking on this set, that at first I thought sucked but now I think I will actually be able to get humming. I am actually kinda bummed I didn't up sell myself on the master. I miss having a reset button and a power off on the motherboard. when I need to reset the cmos I have to pull the battery so I have my video card right above my power supply, not ideal. The jumpers don't work for me, or maybe, more likely a fail on may part. So far I am really enjoying this set up Metro Exodus is beautiful.


I have exactly the same ram at elite.
No problem with F4 running them at 3660mhz at 16-15-15-1T, so nothing to do with QVL etc.
Also no problem with resetting the pc when the settings are too much for the system. Just unplugging the power cord, waiting 5 sec, connect the cable again and reboot. The bios is going back at the default settings and it's up to me to find the problematic setting and continue.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


----------



## smoicol

hello guys, I have a x570itx and I have 2 problems, the wifi that suddenly loses its signal and second my 3600 cl 17-19-19-39 kit does not work beyond 3200 cl 14, I look for a kit to hold at 3600/3766 in so as to exploit the entire IF band. thanks


----------



## smoicol

I have a 3800x with 101 bus Speed max frequency 4620mhz, I'm trying various things on voltages and llc


----------



## jdmpower

TrainXIII said:


> After updating to Bios F6a I've been constantly getting Blue screen of death and windows crashing. I'm using the Ryzen 3600 on X570 I AORUS PRO WIFI board. I have everything default except XMP Profile on. The BSOD code i'm getting is DRIVER_IRQL_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL. anyone else have this issue? It's fine on F4 bios and prior bios versions.



Disable PBO , same as my config aorus ultra mb crashing


----------



## Aenra

Random (not in the slightest, but..) musings;

This is a forum for the kind of people that go to extremes for marginal improvements one would probaly not be able to experience outside synthetic tests. Regardless, here we all are; self included.
A forum for "enthusiasts"! Such as you reading this now, or you, having issues such as the ones i keep reading about, have been reading about, for over a decade now. "Enthusiasts" nonetheless.

And yet..
- No dedicated fan controller; i guess 180euro, hell, 59euro for the cheaper version (Aquaero) is too much, right? More so considering you only buy it _once_? But spending twice the money on fans (because they have RGB), extra money on RGB controllers, bubble effects and glass panels? Sure, anytime! Wasting 3, 4 or 5 grand on a system that will be obsolete this time next year? Anytime! But heaven forbid you do a one time purchase of 179,9. Smart huh.
- No dedicated sound solution; even though again, it can be a one time purchase (if, say, external. Plus, it will sound better than anything your mobo has plastered on it); and for cheap too! But no, let us be stingy, let us all depend on whatever is bundled because hey, cheaper! But are we not "enthusiasts"!? Oh yessiree, are we not. RGB pwnag3!!!1
- wifi.. we spend thousands upon thousands of dollars/euros per build, but we have yet to sort out our house, so each room can have a dedicated plug! Just one! It doesn't cost a lot, it's an investment (can't escape the net anymore can you), it's (again) a once in a lifetime kind of thing, sorting your plugs, and one we can do on our own! But do we? Nope.. even though we know nothing will ever beat the cable, we stick to wifi; and aaaaall the issues that may stem from it, in quality of service, in security, in setting things up. Because you guessed it, "enthusiasts"!

I could go on.
In short however, let me simply conclude by stating that _had you done your part_/invested your money the smart, long-run kind of way? The vast majority of you would not have had a single issue. You wouldn't even have needed to post here.
Yet here you are.

Food for thought.
* it's like a certain famous poster here, doing crazy radiator setups, wasting thousands of bucks per single build, but refusing to buy an A/C unit. They live in a proper tropical climate. Whole house like an oven, but instead of a onetime A/C purchase? Multiple rads; per build. I can live with a 20C temp delta, even 25.. because i invested in an A/C. Once. Due to their conditions however, that they refuse to amelliorate, they cannot go above a 5c delta; their crazy ambients.. hence the inordinate amounts of money for multiple rads. Sense? None. Also an "enthusiast" however.


----------



## pschorr1123

Roboionator said:


> Is there a trick that shows ssd in safely remove hardware and one ssd show like SDXC partition!
> x570 master F7a
> thx



I'm not sure what the 2nd part of your question is but in order to get your sata ssds to show up in safely remove hardware you will need to go into your bios and look for " sata hot plug" or "sata hot swap" and set to enable. It should be on the Settings tab in the bios. 
some people had complained because a couple earlier bios versions had that turned on by default.

What that setting does is allows you to hot swap your sata devices with windows running. (however, you can't remove boot drive)


----------



## Waltc

*



Quote:

Click to expand...

*


> Originally Posted by *Hyralak*
> So I have an issue that was not present in the F5 (or earlier) bios's. After flashing to F6 or F7 bios I can load optimized defaults, set XMP, disable SVM save and boot into Win 10. But if i reboot or shutdown I get an error to reboot and select proper boot device or insert boot media etc etc etc. I can reboot enter the bios and see my drives are still showing up (2X ADATA SX8200PNP ), boot order is unchanged, but when I exit the bios I am unable to boot windows due to missing boot device.
> If I reflash an F6 or F7 I can once again boot into windows ONE time only. A reboot brings up select proper boot device again. I went back to F5 and no issues finding boot device after reboots. I have also tried clearing CMOS to start fresh it made no difference with the F6 or F7 bios.
> Fast start up is OFF in the bios and win10.
> Aorus Master
> 
> Any suggestions?


Couple of things....Why are you using "load optimized defaults"? It takes like 60 seconds in Advanced bios mode to configure your options like you like them--the idea is that your own settings will be superior to optimized defaults. Also, SVM is turned off by default in the bios. To properly boot into Win10, when you are in the bios, make sure that CSM is *disabled*. It's not critical that secure boot be enabled, but if you only boot into Windows10 from the same boot drive, and you value security to any degree, you'll want to come back into the bios later and turn secure boot on. OK, if and when you boot into Windows10, you will want to pull up Windows 10's _Computer Management/Storage/*Disk Management*_ application, and look at your boot drive to make sure that it is properly configured by Windows to be your boot drive.

Before that, when the system is posting you can hit F12 a few times to bring up the boot menu--and you can boot from any drive there provided it is a bootable drive--but if you have more than a single bootable drive you will not want to enable secure boot, in most cases.

If you guys are using more than a single OS boot drive you likely want to find a good Boot Manager somewhere to run inside your Windows partition (Bing/Google *Boot Manager* and take your pick). Easier and less cumbersome, however, to use F12 and simply select your boot device, though. 

In all cases, remember that the root partition on any drive you want to boot to must itself be bootable, otherwise you'll see the dreaded "No OS detected" error messages every time. 

I used to boot from multiple drives years ago, but I'm sure I may have left something out, here, as I haven't done it a long time. Hope this might help.


----------



## dmsosno

Hi all, I have x570 Aorus Master. I have a question about m.2. My old setup was NVMe m.2 in M2A_socket and SATA m.2 in M2B_socket. Now I also purchased an Aorus PCIe 4.0 NVMe, which I want to use as the main boot drive. Is it ok to install it in the lower M2C_socket or should I rearrange and use M2A? I know it will disable 2 sata connectors, but that doesn't bother me. Will I lose in speeds if using the chipset integrated socket and not the cpu one?


----------



## prsnlcrcl

dmsosno said:


> Hi all, I have x570 Aorus Master. I have a question about m.2. My old setup was NVMe m.2 in M2A_socket and SATA m.2 in M2B_socket. Now I also purchased an Aorus PCIe 4.0 NVMe, which I want to use as the main boot drive. Is it ok to install it in the lower M2C_socket or should I rearrange and use M2A? I know it will disable 2 sata connectors, but that doesn't bother me. Will I lose in speeds if using the chipset integrated socket and not the cpu one?



I have an Xtreme board so I cannot confirm for the Master board. You will want to look at the manual to verify which m.2 slot connects directly to the CPU for your PCIe 4.0 drive. On the Xtreme, it is the top slot. It is probably the same for the Master, but you will want to verify. The other slots go through the chipset and you want to avoid that for the new drive.


----------



## Lao Tzu

Hi dudes: my system working with F6a Bios

AORUS X570 PRO WIFI + R7 3700X

All working well, better clocks and performance.

PBO + Auto OC
IF 1800MHz
PCH Fan on Default
Low temps Chipset and VRM


----------



## Hyralak

Waltc said:


> Couple of things....Why are you using "load optimized defaults"? It takes like 60 seconds in Advanced bios mode to configure your options like you like them--the idea is that your own settings will be superior to optimized defaults. Also, SVM is turned off by default in the bios. To properly boot into Win10, when you are in the bios, make sure that CSM is *disabled*. It's not critical that secure boot be enabled, but if you only boot into Windows10 from the same boot drive, and you value security to any degree, you'll want to come back into the bios later and turn secure boot on. OK, if and when you boot into Windows10, you will want to pull up Windows 10's _Computer Management/Storage/*Disk Management*_ application, and look at your boot drive to make sure that it is properly configured by Windows to be your boot drive.
> 
> Before that, when the system is posting you can hit F12 a few times to bring up the boot menu--and you can boot from any drive there provided it is a bootable drive--but if you have more than a single bootable drive you will not want to enable secure boot, in most cases.
> 
> If you guys are using more than a single OS boot drive you likely want to find a good Boot Manager somewhere to run inside your Windows partition (Bing/Google *Boot Manager* and take your pick). Easier and less cumbersome, however, to use F12 and simply select your boot device, though.
> 
> In all cases, remember that the root partition on any drive you want to boot to must itself be bootable, otherwise you'll see the dreaded "No OS detected" error messages every time.
> 
> I used to boot from multiple drives years ago, but I'm sure I may have left something out, here, as I haven't done it a long time. Hope this might help.



I miss typed, i meant to say I enable SVM.
I reset to optimized defaults every time I flash a bios then make changes as needed. 

I didn't say I have two boot drives. Just two drives that are the same. Only one is bootable.

F12 gives me the same error regardless of drive selected with bios's after F5.


----------



## Bobrolak

@*GBT-MatthewH*
Hi Matthew, at first thanks for all the support you are giving, you rock.
Can you maybe help us with this boot priority issue? Looks like there's at least 4 of us (I am quoting others below, however I am not sure about Hyralak's problem, it may be different thing), who has problems with boot priority. For x570 master problem appeared in F6, generally I think its since adding "Fix compatibility of SATA hot plug and RAIDXpert2 setting"

To visualize Im attaching 2 pictures with most basic setup - 2 different SATA disks only. Boot priority only shows one, random. 

In my case I have 6 disks, boot priority only lists one random disk and it never shows disk which I really want to boot , no matter how I connect disks to SATA ports. I am unable to enter "Hard drive BBS priorities". All of my boot disks are CSM-compatible.




equlix said:


> I have an elite with a 3900x and I updated to F5a and lost the ability to change HDD BBS Priority. Clicking the enter key or pressing the mouse1 button on the menu item has no effect. Loaded defaults and everything but still no change. I am too lazy to switch my sata cables around or reflash the bios so i'm just using F12 to on boot to pick the right drive. But 1t, nt and all core scores are all up so thats a win to me.





drmrlordx said:


> I have similar problems (x570 Aorus Master). On mine, I can switch boost priority, but the system won't recognize my 1TB 970 Evo. It only sees my old BPX and my extra SATA3 SSD (MX200). I have to manually select the Evo from the boot menu. Weird stuff.





Hyralak said:


> At least you can get into windows more than once. I can not use F12 to pick a boot device as i get the same error. I too wondered if having 2 identical drives was the issue. It would be a pain in the ass to remove one of my drives to test the theory, so i am patiently waiting for a bios that fixes the bug.


 It turned out 2 same disk models is not issue on my side. I have this problem also after disconnecting one of the same disks...



Waltc said:


> To properly boot into Win10, when you are in the bios, make sure that CSM is *disabled*.


No. Just no, you can install windows 10 on CSM, without secure boot. Then you need CSM. I have it installed that way and I am using same windows 10 since 3 motherboards and it works just fine.


----------



## arnebanan

Boot problems here to on my Elite board after f4j bios, I have tried a couple later ones but have to return to f4j.
I'm booting from an intel 660p 1tb in the top m.2 slot. If I override boot from within bios I can boot from it in later bioses also, otherwise it boots to one of my 3 hdd's, even though I have them set to disabled as boot devices.

Maybe it's got something to do with "SATA hot plug fix" as someone suggested above?


----------



## pal

This is wierd. If I set cpu v core in Bios up to 1.25V I see almost thesame value in hwmonitor. But if I set vcore to 1.28V in hw monitror is juming alaround 1,4 and more V.
bios 1.25V


----------



## Juggerone

It seems there's still an issue with Gigabyte's RGB Fusion software. I'm running 3600/CL16 B-dies (Trident Z RGB) on Aorus Elite, bios F5a, and while having RGB Fusion installed, at each restart or cold boot, the RAM frequency goes to 2133 - gotta re-enable XMP, save and go (until next restart). As soon as I've removed RGB Fusion the issue was gone. 

Apart from that everything seems stable with XMP/PBO on, rest on auto. Reaching 4390mhz all cores ~1.48v and 72-75 degrees, haven't had time for manual OC yet. With CSM off, boot time is about ~15-17 sec (no NVMe SSD, but some SATA old Samsung 840 EVO).


EDIT: And of course something had to be broken. One of my RAM sticks doesn't light up... I'm using 2 sticks and they're placed in A2/B2 slots. Swapped them and the problem carries on with the stick, so I was thinking of RMA but the damn wait time without functional PC is also problematic (lol).


----------



## bigcid10

@Aenra
Bravo!,Couldn't have said it better myself.


----------



## drmrlordx

arnebanan said:


> Maybe it's got something to do with "SATA hot plug fix" as someone suggested above?


That would be my guess. SATA hotplugging does seem to work now, and Win10 even offers to let me unplug my MX200 SATA3 drive even though I don't want to. Which is fine. That's more-or-less what it's supposed to do, I guess. I'd rather it found my 970 EVO though.



Aenra said:


> Random (not in the slightest, but..) musings;


It's still supposed to work. Let's not make excuses for big companies like Gigabyte when they sell people faulty (or misconfigured) equipment. I can't do a cable drop where I live, so it's either a). wifi or b). put the computer right next to the router, which is not currently an option. Imagine my surprise when I found out that the bundled AX200 in my x570 Master has problems on the 5 GHz band in AC mode. Looks like a driver issue. Lots of people are having the problem, and Intel isn't doing much on their support forum to help them. I can buy a USB dongle and get all the fun that comes from USB NICs that overheat (yay) or have latency issues. I could buy a PCIe adapter and get an mPCIe 802.11ax NIC once one comes out that isn't as buggy as the AX200. Or maybe, just maybe, I can get a driver for the equipment I have now that isn't complete bunk. Not holding my breath waiting for that, though.

And though I am not having any trouble with fans on my x570 Master, it seems like the majority of people here with complaints about their fans are complaining about the chipset fan. A dedicated controller would not fix that problem.

Finally, what piece of external equipment do you think we should be purchasing to fix the drive recognition problem? Should we all boot form NAS devices?


----------



## Spank7

Bobrolak said:


> @*GBT-MatthewH*
> Hi Matthew, at first thanks for all the support you are giving, you rock.
> Can you maybe help us with this boot priority issue? Looks like there's at least 4 of us (I am quoting others below, however I am not sure about Hyralak's problem, it may be different thing), who has problems with boot priority. For x570 master problem appeared in F6, generally I think its since adding "Fix compatibility of SATA hot plug and RAIDXpert2 setting"
> 
> To visualize Im attaching 2 pictures with most basic setup - 2 different SATA disks only. Boot priority only shows one, random.
> 
> In my case I have 6 disks, boot priority only lists one random disk and it never shows disk which I really want to boot , no matter how I connect disks to SATA ports. I am unable to enter "Hard drive BBS priorities". All of my boot disks are CSM-compatible.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It turned out 2 same disk models is not issue on my side. I have this problem also after disconnecting one of the same disks...
> 
> 
> No. Just no, you can install windows 10 on CSM, without secure boot. Then you need CSM. I have it installed that way and I am using same windows 10 since 3 motherboards and it works just fine.


I have the exact same problem , the only solution that worked for me so i can be able to put from 1st nvme that has windows was to remove my 3 disks ( nvme 1 , nvme 2 and hdd ) and then install nvme 1 that has windows restart pc entered bios and was ok it had the 1st device now with windows , then i shut down and installed the 2nd one and again shut down and installed the 3rd one.

There is probably some problem with new bios f7a and f6 so its better to have been fixed with the f7


----------



## Aenra

drmrlordx said:


> It's still supposed to work. Let's not make excuses


No one's making excuses; you're just being.. a bit immature (don't get offended please) and/or perhaps merely succumbing to wishful thinking.

Sure, everything should work perfectly, sure, everything needed should be included, etc. etc. I don't discard the theory.
But now welcome yourself to reality, where nothing -is- perfect and where, even if everything's included? It's not intended for you. Rather, it is intended for a mainstream user and/or the stingy "enthusiast" that expects millisecond perfection with 585762352 extra dials and functions from an integrated mini controller with no extra cost or heat dissipation; one that fits in mere millimeters of mobo space at that... because 'muh rights'.

You want extra bells and whistles, you want fan revolutions fine-tuning above and beyond the.. average, you pay for them. Just like everywhere else.
Or you post here about all the problems you have, your call. Just don't include me in juvenile pseudo-philosophical/ethically-oriented discussions, not the forum for those. I mentioned facts, you're always free to discard them. And as to facts?

The three most common issues, by far, with mobos are:
i) integrated cards (sound or visual)
ii) integrated wireless solutions
iii) fan powering and controlling.
For over a decade now.

So smell that coffee, or stay here and complain about why, in a capitalist system, nothing's perfect, but in fact profit-driven... surprise.. but really, do.
In the meantime, i'll do something with my fully functioning system if that's O.K.

(life.. we deal with it as it is, not as we'd have wanted it to be. It being why i implored you not get offended. You don't always have to like it; but you do have to acknowledge it)


----------



## Ziyan

Juggerone said:


> It seems there's still an issue with Gigabyte's RGB Fusion software. I'm running 3600/CL16 B-dies (Trident Z RGB) on Aorus Elite, bios F5a, and while having RGB Fusion installed, at each restart or cold boot, the RAM frequency goes to 2133 - gotta re-enable XMP, save and go (until next restart). As soon as I've removed RGB Fusion the issue was gone.



I have the same issue with F7a on Master, and the latest RGB Fusion (B19.0905.1). I should note that I didn't have this issue before updating BIOS from F5n, and RGB Fusion from the previous version. Unfortunately, I can't tell which one is causing the issue.


----------



## BlueFllame

To recap my sound issues:

When my Sehnheiser headphones with a 3.5 mm jack are plugged in the back of the board, I get a loud buzzing sound in the right headphone when I'm playing a game.

When they're plugged in the front, the noise is less loud and it's in the left headphone.

I don't remember exactly when these issues started, but I'm pretty sure they weren't there in the beginning. I think it might be from the most recent windows cumulative update, but I supposedly uninstalled it and the issue didn't go away.

Is anyone else experiencing something similar?


----------



## Elrick

Aenra said:


> The three most common issues, by far, with mobos are:
> i) integrated cards (sound or visual)
> ii) integrated wireless solutions
> iii) fan powering and controlling.
> For over a decade now.


That is why I have gotten rid or NOT ever used any Wifi solutions at all, cable connections throughout the household is still here even during 2019 and beyond.

Onboard sound still works if used with Redmond's original sound file for Optical Connections (Spdif) to my external DAC.

Have switched everything over to an external Fan Controller, have given up using any Asus, Gigabyte and MSI's pwm fan controls (utterly useless and ineffective).

Suspect this type of setup won't change this year or the next hence you cope the best you can for the money already wasted on this abysmal hardware, that has less control over it's own resources than ever before. Still refuse to go back to the Intel Camp, I'm already in deep with AMD and it's uncooperative crew of idiots and fools (Asus, Gigabyte, MSI, etc).


----------



## rastaviper

What is wrong with F5a bios at Elite??

No problems with F4 for keeping my 3600x at 1.32v with no manual ocing and my 3200 G.skill at 3660 16-15-15-1T at 1.37v.

After upgrading and loading the same settings, I can't even have the pc boot. After powering up it shuts down.
I have to totally remove power cable and restore bios settings to enter to bios.

Bios is supposed to get better, not worse..

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Molano

Hey Guys,

I've been having trouble with my Aorus x570 Pro motherboard / memory combination and i'm wondering if anyone ran into the same issues. I see a lot of people with issues getting ram stable and i have the same trouble, however whatever i try it doesn't seem to help.

First of all, i have the Aorus x570 pro, with a 3700x and i had G.Skill Trident Z F4-4133C19D-16GTZKWC. This memory wasn't stable at XMP, or any other speed than the standard JDEC speed. I returned the memory thinking it was bad and got back G.Skill Ripjaws V F4-3600C16D-16GVK. These are on the QVL list so i hoped this would work without issue. They are not stable at any overclock either.

They are in de A2 / B2 slots. I tried applying the XMP profile with the voltage at 1,35 manually and it's not stable.I get loads of soft errors. Especially adobe premiere exporting results in errors at any speed except 2133. But GTA5 or even minecraft crash occasionally too at non stock speeds.

I've tried all the Bios's that are available on the Gigabyte website. The latest bios (f6a) gives me BSOD's randomly whatever i do. On F5 the system seems stable on JDEC, but nothing above. Same with the other bios's.

I tried the DRAM calculator safe settings for my memory and it's just as unstable. I tried upping the voltage to 1,45 on XMP as well which doesn't help. The memory doesn't run very hot either, it's at 33 / 37 degrees celcius.

Last night i've done a complete reinstall of windows to troubleshoot and right now all i have installed is the drivers for my GPU and i installed premiere and minecraft. I also disconnected all devices except monitor and input. It seems to be stable on optimized defaults right now, however as soon as i load the xmp i get soft crashes again. No BSOD's or anything, just applications crashing within 20 minutes when stressing the system a bit.

CPU temps aren't very high either. Max 60 degrees.

When i go back to defaults it seems to be stable again. 

Are there any other voltages or settings i could play with? I tried putting the command rate to 2t, tried enabling gear down and played around with ProcODT, but nothing seems to work.


----------



## panni

rastaviper said:


> What is wrong with F5a bios at Elite??
> 
> No problems with F4 for keeping my 3600x at 1.32v with no manual ocing and my 3200 G.skill at 3660 16-15-15-1T at 1.37v.
> 
> After upgrading and loading the same settings, I can't even have the pc boot. After powering up it shuts down.
> I have to totally remove power cable and restore bios settings to enter to bios.
> 
> Bios is supposed to get better, not worse..
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


 You're complaining about the instability of the BIOS after switching from stable to beta. Really dude? 

Edit: pardon me. I didn't realize they actually released it officially. That's a bummer.


----------



## Jocke42

Bobrolak said:


> @*GBT-MatthewH*
> Hi Matthew, at first thanks for all the support you are giving, you rock.
> Can you maybe help us with this boot priority issue? Looks like there's at least 4 of us (I am quoting others below, however I am not sure about Hyralak's problem, it may be different thing), who has problems with boot priority. For x570 master problem appeared in F6, generally I think its since adding "Fix compatibility of SATA hot plug and RAIDXpert2 setting"
> 
> To visualize Im attaching 2 pictures with most basic setup - 2 different SATA disks only. Boot priority only shows one, random.
> 
> In my case I have 6 disks, boot priority only lists one random disk and it never shows disk which I really want to boot , no matter how I connect disks to SATA ports. I am unable to enter "Hard drive BBS priorities". All of my boot disks are CSM-compatible.


Hi Guys
I needed to register because I needed to add my impressions/problems to the discussion.
I have a Elite and recently moved from F4j to F5A with the same effects as above. All of a sudden I can not configure the boot order anymore. Having a DVDrom and 2 additional disks, my NVMe disc has been pushed out of the boot list and - just as with others here in the thread - I cannot access the 'HDD BBS Priority' anymore. Luckily I can boot to my system with the F12-boot menu.

I really don't want to return to F4j because I need the newly fixed feature of SATA hot plug also...




panni said:


> You're complaining about the instability of the BIOS after switching from stable to beta. Really dude?
> 
> Edit: pardon me. I didn't realize they actually released it officially. That's a bummer.


Don't blame yourself. I realized that Gigabyte list the F5A as a official Bios while Aorus.com does not (F4 is the latest there). I suspect Gigabyte put a beta into their DL section......


----------



## pschorr1123

Molano said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> I've been having trouble with my Aorus x570 Pro motherboard / memory combination and i'm wondering if anyone ran into the same issues. I see a lot of people with issues getting ram stable and i have the same trouble, however whatever i try it doesn't seem to help.
> 
> First of all, i have the Aorus x570 pro, with a 3700x and i had G.Skill Trident Z F4-4133C19D-16GTZKWC. This memory wasn't stable at XMP, or any other speed than the standard JDEC speed. I returned the memory thinking it was bad and got back G.Skill Ripjaws V F4-3600C16D-16GVK. These are on the QVL list so i hoped this would work without issue. They are not stable at any overclock either.
> 
> They are in de A2 / B2 slots. I tried applying the XMP profile with the voltage at 1,35 manually and it's not stable.I get loads of soft errors. Especially adobe premiere exporting results in errors at any speed except 2133. But GTA5 or even minecraft crash occasionally too at non stock speeds.
> 
> I've tried all the Bios's that are available on the Gigabyte website. The latest bios (f6a) gives me BSOD's randomly whatever i do. On F5 the system seems stable on JDEC, but nothing above. Same with the other bios's.
> 
> I tried the DRAM calculator safe settings for my memory and it's just as unstable. I tried upping the voltage to 1,45 on XMP as well which doesn't help. The memory doesn't run very hot either, it's at 33 / 37 degrees celcius.
> 
> Last night i've done a complete reinstall of windows to troubleshoot and right now all i have installed is the drivers for my GPU and i installed premiere and minecraft. I also disconnected all devices except monitor and input. It seems to be stable on optimized defaults right now, however as soon as i load the xmp i get soft crashes again. No BSOD's or anything, just applications crashing within 20 minutes when stressing the system a bi
> 
> 
> CPU temps aren't very high either. Max 60 degrees.
> 
> When i go back to defaults it seems to be stable again.
> 
> Are there any other voltages or settings i could play with? I tried putting the command rate to 2t, tried enabling gear down and played around with ProcODT, but nothing seems to work.


Hello, since we have the exact same memory kit so may be able to get stable with my timings. Also be sure to enter every single ram setting manually. Do not leave any set to auto as they have a tendency to change every boot.

Before you try anything though test 1 stick at a time to see if you have a hardware issue. 
load xmp with only 1 stick also test each slot on mainboard ( a couple users have had hardware defects with the actual memory slot on board)

download ramtest hcl from:https://hcidesign.com/memtest/

you can learn how to use memtest hcl and test ddr4 stability here: https://www.overclock.net/forum/10-...-ryzen-ddr4-24-7-memory-stability-thread.html

The 2nd picture is tweaked timings that have proven stable for me so far. These B-die kits can easily do 3600 cl 16 all day long on Ryzen 3rd gen

You may have better luck lowering your ProcODT I have mine @ 53.3 but you can try 48 or lower

report back after testing each stick and slot individually and we can go from there as you will likely find that if you only populate 1 slot your pc will run fine


----------



## drmrlordx

Aenra said:


> No one's making excuses; you're just being.. a bit immature (don't get offended please) and/or perhaps merely succumbing to wishful thinking.


Heh. Right.



> You want extra bells and whistles, you want fan revolutions fine-tuning above and beyond the.. average, you pay for them. Just like everywhere else.


Uh, some of these boards are expensive. We *did* pay for them. Are you going to make excuses for Gigabyte when something fails on a $370 motherboard? How about a $700 motherboard? Good grief.



> ii) integrated wireless solutions


The specific wireless solution with which I have problems is causing problems to numerous users, including those who have not gotten them integrated as a part of a motherboard. The last motherboard I had - ASRock X370 Taichi - had integrated wireless that "just worked". It was a bit slow, but it was functional. Intel's AX200 is buggy and causes headaches. A fun example!

https://forums.intel.com/s/question/0D50P00004QgMYGSA3/intel-ax200-brechung-bei-5ghz?language=en_US

Of course Intel doesn't want to support the product on their forums if you installed it in a PC via PCIe adapter or installed it into a laptop into which it was not originally integrated. They also don't want to support it if you're in the fast ring and have the latest available-only-for-fast-ring-users driver that - surprise! - is provided by Intel. I guess MS is supposed to support that driver? In any case, Gigabyte had no choice but to use the AX200 if they wanted 802.11ax because it's the only one available that I can tell.



> iii) fan powering and controlling.


Again, *the chipset fan can't be linked to an external controller*. Not without some major surgery anyway. That's what is an issue for many of the users in this thread. Mercifully, I do not have problems with mine. It seems to be more of an issue on the cheaper boards (surprise, surprise).



> So smell that coffee


That won't make the current UEFI revision actually boot from my 970 Evo without me having to go into the boot menu every. Single. Time. Seriously, what's with you?


----------



## Molano

pschorr1123 said:


> Hello, since we have the exact same memory kit so may be able to get stable with my timings. Also be sure to enter every single ram setting manually. Do not leave any set to auto as they have a tendency to change every boot.
> 
> Before you try anything though test 1 stick at a time to see if you have a hardware issue.
> load xmp with only 1 stick also test each slot on mainboard ( a couple users have had hardware defects with the actual memory slot on board)
> 
> download ramtest hcl from:https://hcidesign.com/memtest/
> 
> you can learn how to use memtest hcl and test ddr4 stability here: https://www.overclock.net/forum/10-...-ryzen-ddr4-24-7-memory-stability-thread.html
> 
> The 2nd picture is tweaked timings that have proven stable for me so far. These B-die kits can easily do 3600 cl 16 all day long on Ryzen 3rd gen
> 
> You may have better luck lowering your ProcODT I have mine @ 53.3 but you can try 48 or lower
> 
> report back after testing each stick and slot individually and we can go from there as you will likely find that if you only populate 1 slot your pc will run fine


Thank you so much for the reply! The first set of memory i had i tried with only 1 bank, and it was stable. Also with xmp loaded. The new set i tried before and it wasn't stable. I am running the ramtest on 1 bank now. 

The thing that surprises me looking at your ryzen master screenshot though is your voltages are higher than mine. Here's my ryzen master with the bios at default except for XMP and DDR voltage to 1,35. Also the CAD bus drive strength is way different.










Should i try changing these voltages to your values? Do you have the same board (x570 pro)? I am on the f5 bios btw.


----------



## pschorr1123

Molano said:


> Thank you so much for the reply! The first set of memory i had i tried with only 1 bank, and it was stable. Also with xmp loaded. The new set i tried before and it wasn't stable. I am running the ramtest on 1 bank now.
> 
> The thing that surprises me looking at your ryzen master screenshot though is your voltages are higher than mine. Here's my ryzen master with the bios at default except for XMP and DDR voltage to 1,35. Also the CAD bus drive strength is way different.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Should i try changing these voltages to your values? Do you have the same board (x570 pro)? I am on the f5 bios btw.



I set my ddr voltage @ 1.375 since that is where I had it with my 2700X 3200 14,14,14,28, 42. This kit is a slight down bin than the 3200 cl 14 flare x kit. Not too important

the cab bus strength @ 120 is a bit odd. On this board and my previous X370 the default was 24,24,24,24

That's weird since we have the exact same memory kit

If I were you I would match that and see how that goes.

edit: looking @ your screen shots set rtt park to RZQ/5 (48 but the bios options are /4, /5, /7, etc)

also your on die termination just says Hi impedance set to 53.3

edit: I am on the master but the timings do not vary from board to board. Do not really worry about matching my voltages as your setup may need a bit more or less. You can dial that in once you get your system semi stable with the basic XMP 3600 profile which I have not seen any 3rd gen Ryzen fail to run (IMC is on the CPU not motherboard)


----------



## Molano

pschorr1123 said:


> I set my ddr voltage @ 1.375 since that is where I had it with my 2700X 3200 14,14,14,28, 42. This kit is a slight down bin than the 3200 cl 14 flare x kit. Not too important
> 
> the cab bus strength @ 120 is a bit odd. On this board and my previous X370 the default was 24,24,24,24
> 
> That's weird since we have the exact same memory kit
> 
> If I were you I would match that and see how that goes.
> 
> edit: looking @ your screen shots set rtt park to RZQ/5 (48 but the bios options are /4, /5, /7, etc)
> 
> also your on die termination just says Hi impedance set to 53.3


Do you use Ryzen Master to set these timings? So far I've only tried doing it in the BIOS.


----------



## pschorr1123

Molano said:


> Do you use Ryzen Master to set these timings? So far I've only tried doing it in the BIOS.


No, you need to set in bios. In fact I have read others have overclocked or set pbo via Ryzen Master and it over wrote the settings in bios and messed things up


----------



## pschorr1123

Molano said:


> Do you use Ryzen Master to set these timings? So far I've only tried doing it in the BIOS.



Make sure you write them down or take a screen shot on another device as the timings in bios are not in same order as Ryzen Master. It takes me about 10-15 minutes to enter each one in manually


----------



## Roboionator

helo, anyone has a solution, every time i start my computer it rewrites my bios from backup bios and i have everything default, Uf than go to bios and change nothing, just save, reboot and all work again, disturbing,..i have just ram on XPM and fans on PWM.... bios F7a, master,..to turn off dual bios? thx


----------



## panni

Molano said:


> Thank you so much for the reply! The first set of memory i had i tried with only 1 bank, and it was stable. Also with xmp loaded. The new set i tried before and it wasn't stable. I am running the ramtest on 1 bank now.
> 
> The thing that surprises me looking at your ryzen master screenshot though is your voltages are higher than mine. Here's my ryzen master with the bios at default except for XMP and DDR voltage to 1,35. Also the CAD bus drive strength is way different.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Should i try changing these voltages to your values? Do you have the same board (x570 pro)? I am on the f5 bios btw.


One thing I'm noticing here: my Pro sets VDDG and P to 1050mV if not told otherwise. Your VDDP is lower than that. Maybe try setting them both to 1050mV. With that and 1.4V on VRAM (Micron E-Die in my case), 3600 should be easy with XMP defaults.


----------



## panni

Roboionator said:


> helo, anyone has a solution, every time i start my computer it rewrites my bios from backup bios and i have everything default, Uf than go to bios and change nothing, just save, reboot and all work again, disturbing,..i have just ram on XPM and fans on PWM.... bios F7a, master,..to turn off dual bios? thx


Try setting memory voltage to 1.36V (your XMP voltage +0.1V)


----------



## Molano

panni said:


> One thing I'm noticing here: my Pro sets VDDG and P to 1050mV if not told otherwise. Your VDDP is lower than that. Maybe try setting them both to 1050mV. With that and 1.4V on VRAM (Micron E-Die in my case), 3600 should be easy with XMP defaults.


I'm looking around my BIOS and can't really find those settings. I can set most of the timings fine, but the voltages puzzle me. 

As far as timings go the only thing that i left on auto is:
tCWL
tRFC4 (didn't see it mentioned in RM)
tRCPAGE
tCKE
AddrCmdSetup
CsOdtSetup
CkeSetup

I can't put those on 0 like it showed in the screenshot of Ryzen Master.

For voltages i have the following options:

CPU Vcore
Dynamic Vcore 
VCORE SOC 
Dynamic VCORE SOC
CPU VDD18
CPU VDDP
PM_CLDO12
PM_1VSOC
PM_1v8
DRAM Voltage (1.37)
DDRVPP Voltage
DRAM Termination

I can only change the CPU VDDP value by + or - numbers, i can't set a value... I don't know what to change for the VDDG... Could you tell me which settings you changed from default on your board? Right now the only thing i changed is in the memory timings and the DRAM Voltage to 1.37...


----------



## Molano

pschorr1123 said:


> I set my ddr voltage @ 1.375 since that is where I had it with my 2700X 3200 14,14,14,28, 42. This kit is a slight down bin than the 3200 cl 14 flare x kit. Not too important
> 
> the cab bus strength @ 120 is a bit odd. On this board and my previous X370 the default was 24,24,24,24
> 
> That's weird since we have the exact same memory kit
> 
> If I were you I would match that and see how that goes.
> 
> edit: looking @ your screen shots set rtt park to RZQ/5 (48 but the bios options are /4, /5, /7, etc)
> 
> also your on die termination just says Hi impedance set to 53.3
> 
> edit: I am on the master but the timings do not vary from board to board. Do not really worry about matching my voltages as your setup may need a bit more or less. You can dial that in once you get your system semi stable with the basic XMP 3600 profile which I have not seen any 3rd gen Ryzen fail to run (IMC is on the CPU not motherboard)


Reading your edit now. The thing is, the memory is "semi-stable" at nearly anything i try. I just keep getting soft crashes. Exporting in Premiere is the quickest to crash generally (within a few seconds when starting the export usually on XMP). On regular timings it's fine. But GTA 5 and minecraft get random crashes as well after usually about 20 minutes or so of playing. But i don't generally get BSOD's or anything. 

I have just put in your numbers except for a few (see previous post),  and it's looking good so far . I'm not holding my breath just yet  but so far it's stable exporting in Adobe  i'll leave the memtest running tonight to check it tomorrow.

The thing is though, i just don't understand what the problem is with the XMP profile. Why does it make the system so unstable. Also, i've put in loads of different numbers from the DRAM calculator (3600 fast, 3600 safe, 3200 safe etc) and nothing seemed to work there either. The only thing i don't thing i experimented with is the cab strength.

Edit:
Never mind, it started crashing again.

My ryzen master now:


----------



## pschorr1123

Molano said:


> Reading your edit now. The thing is, the memory is "semi-stable" at nearly anything i try. I just keep getting soft crashes. Exporting in Premiere is the quickest to crash generally (within a few seconds when starting the export usually on XMP). On regular timings it's fine. But GTA 5 and minecraft get random crashes as well after usually about 20 minutes or so of playing. But i don't generally get BSOD's or anything.
> 
> I have just put in your numbers except for a few (see previous post),  and it's looking good so far . I'm not holding my breath just yet  but so far it's stable exporting in Adobe  i'll leave the memtest running tonight to check it tomorrow.
> 
> The thing is though, i just don't understand what the problem is with the XMP profile. Why does it make the system so unstable. Also, i've put in loads of different numbers from the DRAM calculator (3600 fast, 3600 safe, 3200 safe etc) and nothing seemed to work there either. The only thing i don't thing i experimented with is the cab strength.
> 
> Edit:
> Never mind, it started crashing again.
> 
> My ryzen master now:


The Cad bus strength is probably more important than other timings because if the cad bus is off then your RAM will never be stable. 

Like I said my Ram kits XMP sets the cad bus to 24,24,24,24 and RTT park (usually more important with hynix) set to RZQ/5 I will post a screen shot of bios settings in a bit


----------



## Molano

pschorr1123 said:


> The Cad bus strength is probably more important than other timings because if the cad bus is off then your RAM will never be stable.
> 
> Like I said my Ram kits XMP sets the cad bus to 24,24,24,24 and RTT park (usually more important with hynix) set to RZQ/5 I will post a screen shot of bios settings in a bit


Right, well as you can see in my latest screenshot i have set it to 24, and the RTT park to RZQ/5. Still it's crashing though. I'm more and more starting to think that its not the memory that's giving me trouble. 

I have reset the thing back to the defaults and checking Ryzen Master the CAD Bus strength is still 24. Which is weird, since it was 120 earlier on defaults as well. 

I've never screwed with memory before so i'm very new to all this, but it just seems so damn random. I'm really considering returning the motherboard altogether.


----------



## pschorr1123

Molano said:


> Reading your edit now. The thing is, the memory is "semi-stable" at nearly anything i try. I just keep getting soft crashes. Exporting in Premiere is the quickest to crash generally (within a few seconds when starting the export usually on XMP). On regular timings it's fine. But GTA 5 and minecraft get random crashes as well after usually about 20 minutes or so of playing. But i don't generally get BSOD's or anything.
> 
> I have just put in your numbers except for a few (see previous post),  and it's looking good so far . I'm not holding my breath just yet  but so far it's stable exporting in Adobe  i'll leave the memtest running tonight to check it tomorrow.
> 
> The thing is though, i just don't understand what the problem is with the XMP profile. Why does it make the system so unstable. Also, i've put in loads of different numbers from the DRAM calculator (3600 fast, 3600 safe, 3200 safe etc) and nothing seemed to work there either. The only thing i don't thing i experimented with is the cab strength.
> 
> Edit:
> Never mind, it started crashing again.
> 
> My ryzen master now:


Here are some bios screens for some of the settings you need to set

spoiler:

apologies in advance to any mobile users as I do not know how to set the pictures in a spoiler 

Even though we have different motherboards the couple of extra features on my board vs yours do not effect the memory traces, vrms, etc The gigabyte x570 boards are pretty much copy and paste designs with more whistles added up the product stack. 
We have the exact same RAM kit so its odd that the xmp sets your cad bus and other timings so different. Like I mentioned the default XMP settings were pretty much identical on my Asrock X370 board


----------



## pschorr1123

Molano said:


> Right, well as you can see in my latest screenshot i have set it to 24, and the RTT park to RZQ/5. Still it's crashing though. I'm more and more starting to think that its not the memory that's giving me trouble.
> 
> I have reset the thing back to the defaults and checking Ryzen Master the CAD Bus strength is still 24. Which is weird, since it was 120 earlier on defaults as well.
> 
> I've never screwed with memory before so i'm very new to all this, but it just seems so damn random. I'm really considering returning the motherboard altogether.



Have you verified 1 stick at a time in each slot? A2 and B2?

if all of that is well you can bump up your ddr voltage to 1.37ish to see if that helps stabilize things. Maybe try setting the other voltages @panni had suggested. If you do not see those on the Tweaker page go to settings/ AMD CBS and look for them there. Some settings are also duplicated under settings\AMD Overclocking won't hurt to set the same in both places as who knows which setting overrides what.

edit: cldo vddg and cldo vddp are the voltages that you need to bump up a bit


----------



## Molano

First of all, thank you for taking the time to do this. It's very much appreciated.

I have tried 1 stick at a time in each slot. (well, a2 and b2) It seemed the same results. XMP profile was not stable on both sticks and in both slots. Though i haven't had them running for more than a hour each, so it might not be a good test yet.

I have changed all bios options to the following (see below). I have never tried messing with the VDDP / VDDG, so that's something i tried for the first time now. I just got another soft crash. I will leave these settings running on a memtest overnight, to see if it actually turns up any errors.


----------



## Nighthog

@Molano tried lower procODT?

48? 40? 36.9? 34?

Use 24,20,24,24

RZQ/6, RZQ/3, RZQ/1.

Gear Down Mode : ENABLED


----------



## Molano

Nighthog said:


> @Molano tried lower procODT?
> 
> 48? 40? 36.9? 34?
> 
> Use 24,20,24,24
> 
> RCQ/6, RCQ/3, RCQ1.
> 
> Gear Down Mode : ENABLED


I have tried various ProcODT values. 

24,20,24,24. What are you referring to, CAD bus strength?

Gear down mode / command rate 2t have also all been tried.

Since i'm testing all kinds of different settings i just reset the bios again and tried some of your tips on the otherwise default xmp profile. The weird thing i do notice now though, is that i tried RttPark on RCQ/1 and it looked like it wasn't going to post. Then after a while it did and i checked the bios and the settings were saved, so i booted into windows, but Ryzen Master reported a RCQ/5. I checked CPU-z and it said my ram speed was stock JDEC again as well. Going back to the bios it was still on 3600 mHz. I changed to RCQ/6 and it does boot with the correct speed again. 

I have a feeling something fishy is going on with the board. I've spend hours on this problem and nothing seems to work.

RCQ/6 is soft crashing as well. I think i'll run Memtest 86 or HCI memtest over night with the XMP profile enabled to see if that actually catches any errors.


----------



## pschorr1123

Molano said:


> I have tried various ProcODT values.
> 
> 24,20,24,24. What are you referring to, CAD bus strength?
> 
> Gear down mode / command rate 2t have also all been tried.
> 
> Since i'm testing all kinds of different settings i just reset the bios again and tried some of your tips on the otherwise default xmp profile. The weird thing i do notice now though, is that i tried RttPark on RCQ/1 and it looked like it wasn't going to post. Then after a while it did and i checked the bios and the settings were saved, so i booted into windows, but Ryzen Master reported a RCQ/5. I checked CPU-z and it said my ram speed was stock JDEC again as well. Going back to the bios it was still on 3600 mHz. I changed to RCQ/6 and it does boot with the correct speed again.
> 
> I have a feeling something fishy is going on with the board. I've spend hours on this problem and nothing seems to work.
> 
> RCQ/6 is soft crashing as well. I think i'll run Memtest 86 or HCI memtest over night with the XMP profile enabled to see if that actually catches any errors.


24,24,24,24 CAD bus Strength

When your board takes unusally long to post and then says its stock JDEC (2133) that means it failed the memory training and loaded bios defaults.

Ryzen by default will try 3 times to post with the settings you set in bios when it fails it loads the basic defaults.

I wanted you to try testing 1 ram stick at a time in each ( A2 only, or B2 only) slot separately to rule out any hardware issues 

If you want I posted a screen shot of the Default XMP settings for the 3200 Flare X kit (also B-Die). Just to try as a baseline. If you can get your kit stable here at these safe settings then you can work towards the higher speeds later. Just need to find a sweet spot that you can be 100% stable at.


----------



## Marius A

drmrlordx said:


> Instead of setting a positive offset, you may be able to use higher LLC settings as well. That's what I had to do on my x570 Aorus Master to get the best PBO scores. With default boost I had to set the lowest possible LLC setting (Standard) and use an offset of -.1v on F5k to get my best all-core boost speeds in things like CBR20. Gonna test again in F7a to see what's up.
> 
> 
> 
> I have similar problems (x570 Aorus Master). On mine, I can switch boost priority, but the system won't recognize my 1TB 970 Evo. It only sees my old BPX and my extra SATA3 SSD (MX200). I have to manually select the Evo from the boot menu. Weird stuff.


Mate Dumnezeu sa-ti dea sanatate ( in translation God bless you ) it was driving me insane my x570 master with 3800x, i had 79 80c after 3 cbr20 runs room temp 25c!!!!!!! , now with the setting you mentioned, negative offset -0.08125( found in my case gives best results)+llc standard+pbo off i get max 73c and way better single scores in any benchmark !!!!!!PBO is useless and still doesnt work for me max frequency is 4550mhz , i had evga clc280 and now i have noctua nh u12a +condactonaut and i was still getting crazy high temps , but with the negative offset temperatures are under control and scores are better everywhere single and multi , before bios 7a whenever i used negative offset scores were lower if i used more than -0.0275 and temps were the same very high, whatever amd did now is not the case anymore, i can still get decent results even with -0.1v , and of course under decent temps. I am running now aida64 stress test at 77c before 85 .


----------



## Molano

pschorr1123 said:


> 24,24,24,24 CAD bus Strength
> 
> When your board takes unusally long to post and then says its stock JDEC (2133) that means it failed the memory training and loaded bios defaults.
> 
> Ryzen by default will try 3 times to post with the settings you set in bios when it fails it loads the basic defaults.
> 
> I wanted you to try testing 1 ram stick at a time in each ( A2 only, or B2 only) slot separately to rule out any hardware issues
> 
> If you want I posted a screen shot of the Default XMP settings for the 3200 Flare X kit (also B-Die). Just to try as a baseline. If you can get your kit stable here at these safe settings then you can work towards the higher speeds later. Just need to find a sweet spot that you can be 100% stable at.


I can try tomorrow. The system is running a memory test now that i don't want to interrupt. I have tried the dram calculator and tried the B-die settings for 3200. The safe timings weren't stable on my system.

Since i tried them on 2 different sets of memory which should both have been able to run at that speed i'm seriously doubting i can find stability with some magic timings. Like you and others have said, even the XMP values should easily be stable. I mean the memory is on the QVL...

I have tried one more thing, and that's an flash to f6a again. The system now isn't even stable at JDEC values. I am running a memtest86 run, and its at pass 1/4 and running for 43 minutes .... 0 errors. However any intensive program crashes within the hour. Tomorrow ill try the HCI memtest, but i have run that one before as well, without it turning up any errors.

In the past few months i tried a different GPU, and different memory. Only thing i didn't change yet was the M.2 ssd and processor. I just mailed the vendor where i purchased the board informing if i can return it. The post here was seeing if there was a setting or something i was forgetting. I did try the voltages vddp and vddg voltages, but other than that i had tried just about everything before.


----------



## killaho

ryajin said:


> @*GBT-MatthewH*
> 
> 
> Hello.
> 
> I want to report an issue with my Aorus Pro mainboard. The vcore soc setting seems to be broken. Here are some examples:
> 
> 
> Set Vcore SOC to auto > pc health shows 1.068V VCORE SOC
> 
> Set Vcore SOC to 1.12500V > pc health shows 1.092V VCORE SOC
> Set Vcore SOC to 1.13250V > pc health shows 1.068V VCORE SOC
> 
> 
> Set Vcore SOC to 1.13750V > pc health shows 1.104V VCORE SOC
> Set Vcore SOC to 1.14375V > pc health shows 1.068V VCORE SOC
> 
> 1.2 Vcore SOC > pc health 1.164V VCORE SOC
> 
> 
> 
> So every second voltage preset it falls back to auto (1.068V VCORE SOC).
> Here is a link with images to proof it: https://drive.google.com/drive/folders/10MJtvMJflJcA1GASm08XTrkwbwz3cd40?usp=sharing
> 
> 
> 
> My other question is are the voltages correct? those seem a bit far off to me compared to the set vcore soc voltage.


@*GBT-MatthewH*

I have confirmed this VCORE SOC issue exists on my Aorus Pro Wifi mobo as well with the F6A bios. Ryajin's examples matches up with the settings I tried.


----------



## pal

I saw strange behaviour with cpu vcore too. If I set vcore to 1.25V i see in hwinfo 1.244V, which is fine. But If I set vcore to 1.256 or more, cpu voltage in hwinfo goes up to 1.5V, avarage is around 1.43V.


----------



## GBT-MatthewH

killaho said:


> @*GBT-MatthewH*
> 
> I have confirmed this VCORE SOC issue exists on my Aorus Pro Wifi mobo as well with the F6A bios. Ryajin's examples matches up with the settings I tried.


I tested on X570 Master / F7A. 

Test 1 -

 Load Defaults,
Save/Exit/Reboot,
Set SOC to 1.143,
Save/Exit/Reboot,
HWInfo in windows shows 1.125V
Multimeter shows 1.145

Test 2 -

 Load Defaults,
Save/Exit/Reboot,
Set SOC to 1.137,
Save/Exit/Reboot,
HWInfo in windows shows 1.119V
Multimeter shows 1.139

So I am going to assume this is an inaccuracy of software monitoring.


----------



## killaho

GBT-MatthewH said:


> I tested on X570 Master / F7A.
> 
> Test 1 -
> 
> Load Defaults,
> Save/Exit/Reboot,
> Set SOC to 1.143,
> Save/Exit/Reboot,
> HWInfo in windows shows 1.125V
> Multimeter shows 1.145
> 
> Test 2 -
> 
> Load Defaults,
> Save/Exit/Reboot,
> Set SOC to 1.137,
> Save/Exit/Reboot,
> HWInfo in windows shows 1.119V
> Multimeter shows 1.139
> 
> So I am going to assume this is an inaccuracy of software monitoring.


Thanks for checking. That would mean the PC Health measurements within the bios are also inaccurate as Ryajin reported. I'm seeing the same behavior. Without a multimeter we are relying on the bios to display correct values to state the obvious. Looking forward to a future fix.

Thanks for your time and effort. It is appreciated.


----------



## Billy McDowell

Why are you guys running dram voltage so low i saw 1.37 i run mine at 1.5 no issue no instability not really hot either.


----------



## Sphex_

Billy McDowell said:


> Why are you guys running dram voltage so low i saw 1.37 i run mine at 1.5 no issue no instability not really hot either.


Some kits become unstable with too much voltage. For example, my particular B-Die kit will fail Memory stability tests at 1.44V but will be stable at 1.43V. More isn't always better / safer. Some kits, depending on the dies, can't run 1.5V. Not every kit is like B-Die. In reality, you should run the lowest voltage (or very near the lowest voltage) that your memory kit can remain stable. Micron E-Die in particular seems to be able to achieve relatively high memory speeds at impressively low voltages, especially when compared to other memory die types.


----------



## killaho

ryajin said:


> @*GBT-MatthewH*
> 
> 
> Hello.
> 
> I want to report an issue with my Aorus Pro mainboard. The vcore soc setting seems to be broken. Here are some examples:
> 
> 
> Set Vcore SOC to auto > pc health shows 1.068V VCORE SOC
> 
> Set Vcore SOC to 1.12500V > pc health shows 1.092V VCORE SOC
> Set Vcore SOC to 1.13250V > pc health shows 1.068V VCORE SOC
> 
> 
> Set Vcore SOC to 1.13750V > pc health shows 1.104V VCORE SOC
> Set Vcore SOC to 1.14375V > pc health shows 1.068V VCORE SOC
> 
> 1.2 Vcore SOC > pc health 1.164V VCORE SOC
> 
> 
> 
> So every second voltage preset it falls back to auto (1.068V VCORE SOC).
> Here is a link with images to proof it: https://drive.google.com/drive/folders/10MJtvMJflJcA1GASm08XTrkwbwz3cd40?usp=sharing
> 
> 
> 
> My other question is are the voltages correct? those seem a bit far off to me compared to the set vcore soc voltage.


After further testing I can unequivocally say that the VCORE SOC voltage settings are indeed broken. My experience matches Ryajin's exactly. Every other voltage setting reverts back to VCORE SOC voltage of 1.068V. Which for me results in audio crackling or stutter because I'm running an 1900 IF frequency.

Again this issue is exhibited on a Aorus Wifi Pro with the F6a bios. 

Can anyone else with the same board confirm this as well? Thanks


----------



## Marius A

@*gbt* _MatthewH

i have an issue with x570 master F7A bios and my noctua nh u12a the 2 fans are stopping from time to time and not starting up anymore. i have to turn off and on the pc so they can start again . Fan stop is disabled in bios but still my fans stop spinning, fans are set on pwm profile normal tried auto same happens should i put them on a pump connection fan header ?


----------



## Streetdragon

@GBT-MatthewH When we are talking about SOC Voltage etc.

What would be OK to go for 24/7 on SOC VDDG VDDP?

This question is still unclear.

SOC 1.15V ok?
Some boards push VDDG 1.15V. Other 1.05V etc. Really wanna know the ok zone for it


----------



## luigimita

Hello to all, i'm a new user of Aorus x570 Ultra mother board. This is my configuration:

- Amd Ryzen 7 3700X cpu
- 32 Gb DDR4 Corsair Vengeance LPX 3000 Mhz CL15 (4 x 8Gb) SKU CMK16GX4M2B3000C15 (XMP 2.0 profile 1 enable)
- Nvidia Geforce 2080 RTX
- SSD Samsung 970 EVO M.2
- SSD Samsung 850 EVO SATA
- 2 x WD HD Caviar Blue 1Tb
- PSU Enermax Platimax 600W 
- Windows 10 build 1903 (all updates installed)

I have complete the mounting 2 days ago and i have different problems. The system is very unstable (very often BSOD : system service exception) and Intel AX200 Wifi/BT module disappear from devices after shut down.

The bios is update to the last version: F6a

Anyone have similar issue?


----------



## panni

Molano said:


> I'm looking around my BIOS and can't really find those settings. I can set most of the timings fine, but the voltages puzzle me.
> 
> As far as timings go the only thing that i left on auto is:
> tCWL
> tRFC4 (didn't see it mentioned in RM)
> tRCPAGE
> tCKE
> AddrCmdSetup
> CsOdtSetup
> CkeSetup
> 
> I can't put those on 0 like it showed in the screenshot of Ryzen Master.
> 
> For voltages i have the following options:
> 
> CPU Vcore
> Dynamic Vcore
> VCORE SOC
> Dynamic VCORE SOC
> CPU VDD18
> CPU VDDP
> PM_CLDO12
> PM_1VSOC
> PM_1v8
> DRAM Voltage (1.37)
> DDRVPP Voltage
> DRAM Termination
> 
> I can only change the CPU VDDP value by + or - numbers, i can't set a value... I don't know what to change for the VDDG... Could you tell me which settings you changed from default on your board? Right now the only thing i changed is in the memory timings and the DRAM Voltage to 1.37...


CPU VDDP is different. Look inside the AMD Overclocking menu. There you can set VDDP and G to 1050mV. This helps getting to 3600 quite well.


----------



## MatthewK

killaho said:


> After further testing I can unequivocally say that the VCORE SOC voltage settings are indeed broken. My experience matches Ryajin's exactly. Every other voltage setting reverts back to VCORE SOC voltage of 1.068V. Which for me results in audio crackling or stutter because I'm running an 1900 IF frequency.
> 
> Again this issue is exhibited on a Aorus Wifi Pro with the F6a bios.
> 
> Can anyone else with the same board confirm this as well? Thanks


Aorus Xtreme with F5a here. Same issue. Actually anything above 3600/1800 results in audio crackling for me, and that includes HDMI out from a 1080 Ti, USB audio from a JDS Labs Element, as well as the built-in audio. Overclock is otherwise stable. After fiddling with it for the past couple of months and praying to the Gigabyte gods that they'd fix it, I've finally given up and settled on 3600/1800. Considering I went overboard with buying an Xtreme, I sure as heck hope they fix these issues sometime soon.


----------



## Streetdragon

Cracking sound = not enough SOC volage. nothing new


----------



## Belcebuu

Hi Guys, any tips regarding the case fans ? I put them in silence and PWM and still they are at 800-900rpm with noisy burst of 1k any recommendation?


----------



## Disassociative

Belcebuu said:


> Hi Guys, any tips regarding the case fans ? I put them in silence and PWM and still they are at 800-900rpm with noisy burst of 1k any recommendation?


Try a custom fan curve in Smart Fan in the BIOS. I have mine set to be virtually silent below 50c and gradually go up until they max out at about 80c.


----------



## MikeS3000

Marius A said:


> Mate Dumnezeu sa-ti dea sanatate ( in translation God bless you ) it was driving me insane my x570 master with 3800x, i had 79 80c after 3 cbr20 runs room temp 25c!!!!!!! , now with the setting you mentioned, negative offset -0.08125( found in my case gives best results)+llc standard+pbo off i get max 73c and way better single scores in any benchmark !!!!!!PBO is useless and still doesnt work for me max frequency is 4550mhz , i had evga clc280 and now i have noctua nh u12a +condactonaut and i was still getting crazy high temps , but with the negative offset temperatures are under control and scores are better everywhere single and multi , before bios 7a whenever i used negative offset scores were lower if i used more than -0.0275 and temps were the same very high, whatever amd did now is not the case anymore, i can still get decent results even with -0.1v , and of course under decent temps. I am running now aida64 stress test at 77c before 85 .


Interesting results. I did some tests last night on my 3900x on the Aorus Pro Wifi x570 board. Previously I ran the offset at +0.018 or something like that and achieved higher boost #s in HWInfo and pretty nice single and multi-core scores in benchmarks (CB-15 and CPU-Z). I would boost at 4600-4625 on 3 cores. I played with negative offset last night at your suggestion and my best single and multi-core scores were at -0.06. This led to cooler temps as well. My maximum boost on my 3 best cores is maybe 25 MHZ lower. I have only hit 4600 mhz on one core now. I need some more testing but it does seem like the behavior has changed with negative offset whereas on previous AGESA versions one would decrease benchmark scores pretty linearly the more negative offset was applied. I went all the way down to -0.1 offset and my best CB-15 went down from 3220 to maybe 3120. The single core maybe went from 212 to 210 or 211. All these tests were done in a minimal Windows 10 bootup environment with as many apps closed as possible. I'd love to see 3 cores boosting at 4600 mhz plus, but benchmarks don't lie. If my frequency goes down slightly but benchmarks are the same or better and temps are cooler then I think it's a no-brainer to run some negative offset.


----------



## killaho

MatthewK said:


> Aorus Xtreme with F5a here. Same issue. Actually anything above 3600/1800 results in audio crackling for me, and that includes HDMI out from a 1080 Ti, USB audio from a JDS Labs Element, as well as the built-in audio. Overclock is otherwise stable. After fiddling with it for the past couple of months and praying to the Gigabyte gods that they'd fix it, I've finally given up and settled on 3600/1800. Considering I went overboard with buying an Xtreme, I sure as heck hope they fix these issues sometime soon.


Try increasing the VCORE SOC voltage. That should resolve the audio crackling issue. This happens for some folks running a high IF frequency.

The issue I'm reporting is the VCORE SOC voltage settings in the bios. It does not apply every other voltage setting. Totally separate issue.


----------



## IntelHouseFire

killaho said:


> After further testing I can unequivocally say that the VCORE SOC voltage settings are indeed broken. My experience matches Ryajin's exactly. Every other voltage setting reverts back to VCORE SOC voltage of 1.068V. Which for me results in audio crackling or stutter because I'm running an 1900 IF frequency.
> 
> Again this issue is exhibited on a Aorus Wifi Pro with the F6a bios.
> 
> Can anyone else with the same board confirm this as well? Thanks





MatthewK said:


> Aorus Xtreme with F5a here. Same issue. Actually anything above 3600/1800 results in audio crackling for me, and that includes HDMI out from a 1080 Ti, USB audio from a JDS Labs Element, as well as the built-in audio. Overclock is otherwise stable. After fiddling with it for the past couple of months and praying to the Gigabyte gods that they'd fix it, I've finally given up and settled on 3600/1800. Considering I went overboard with buying an Xtreme, I sure as heck hope they fix these issues sometime soon.





killaho said:


> Try increasing the VCORE SOC voltage. That should resolve the audio crackling issue. This happens for some folks running a high IF frequency.
> 
> The issue I'm reporting is the VCORE SOC voltage settings in the bios. It does not apply every other voltage setting. Totally separate issue.


I'm on the Ultra and I also have the crackling issue, but I also get mouse lag as it happens; the mouse kind of freezes for half a second.

I couldn't even get 3600/1800 before manually lowering VDDG under 1v, now it starts when I try to go above that. Is higher SOC voltage the only solution as of now? It's already set to 1.1 which is kind of high? How much more do I have to push it?


----------



## fallenguru

kingwaffle said:


> For those of you with the fan ramping issues, I strongly recommend just manually setting your fan speeds in the BIOS. The weird Ryzen "saw" temperatures where it spikes and then trickles back down causes this behavior.


That's a temporary workaround, not a solution.
Interestingly, F6 was much better for me as far as the see-sawing goes, F7a is as bad as it's ever been.



HalongPort said:


> It would be nice when Gigabyte would allow us to use a wider range of step-up/step-down fan time in BIOS [...].The current options (1/2/3 sec time interval) are not sufficient.


The current hysteresis isn't based on time, but temperature. IOW, these aren't seconds, but °K.



Aenra said:


> No dedicated fan controller; [...] refusing to buy an A/C unit.


I'm sorry, but if I buy a product with feature X, for whatever reason, then it had better work properly. Of course a proper wired network is better than wifi, and in fact I'd rather buy a mainboard without. After all, I have every room wired. But I'm also mature enough to realise other people may have different needs. Of course external audio interfaces are better. I love my digital monitors. But I also realise that the onboard audio is enough for most people's speaker/headphones. And even if there's a better option --that's no excuse for wifi/audio to be flaky, if present. As for the A/C thing, must be nice in your bubble. In my country they're uncommon, almost unheard of in private homes. I actually go a quote once, it was on the order of a small car -- per room.


----------



## fallenguru

@GBT-MatthewH: Any progress on the Noctua issue? Having to enter the BIOS on each and every boot to enable the affected fan is getting old fast.


At least now I've had time to get a couple of new NF-A14 PWM and do some testing: All exhibit the faulty behaviour (will only spin up if switched PWM --> Voltage and back) on FAN4, all are fine on FAN5 ... IMHO, it's not the fan, it's the one specific header. I've switched the (original) fan to FAN5 for now, but I'd really appreciate a fix.


----------



## killaho

IntelHouseFire said:


> I'm on the Ultra and I also have the crackling issue, but I also get mouse lag as it happens; the mouse kind of freezes for half a second.
> 
> I couldn't even get 3600/1800 before manually lowering VDDG under 1v, now it starts when I try to go above that. Is higher SOC voltage the only solution as of now? It's already set to 1.1 which is kind of high? How much more do I have to push it?


A VCORE SOC voltage of 1.1 is not high. I would try increasing the voltage a step at a time. My crackling went away at around ~1.125 volts but I can't fine tune it any further due to the broken settings I reported.

Also, I had to increase the VDDG to .991 volts as well. Mine was around .947 which contributed to the audio crackling/stutter.


----------



## IntelHouseFire

killaho said:


> A VCORE SOC voltage of 1.1 is not high. I would try increasing the voltage a step at a time. My crackling went away at around ~1.25 volts but I can't fine tune it any further due to the broken settings I reported.
> 
> Also, I had to increase the VDDG to .991 volts as well. Mine was around .947 which contributed to the audio crackling/stutter.


Isn't 1.2v considered the max safe voltage for SOC? Or did you mean to type 1.125?


----------



## killaho

IntelHouseFire said:


> Isn't 1.2v considered the max safe voltage for SOC? Or did you mean to type 1.125?


Yup, sorry. I left out critical digits when it comes to this setting. I did mean 1.125


----------



## bigcid10

I want to thank all the guys and Gals here for all the insight I've gained 
reading and not opening my mouth before I read first

from the info I got here 
I managed to fix my sata issues 
get my ultra stable at 4.3 all core (1.35v)
get my ram from 3200(4x8GB) to 3600 
I had to do a clean reload to fix the bios update issue that I and a few others were having
but I updated since without issue
other fixes include minor voltage adjustment(soc,vddg,p etc)
I don't have the fan issues 

Thank you soo much
(now watch,my pc will probably blow up tonight,lol)


----------



## Waltc

For what it's worth, in my x570 Master I can input a 1900MHz IF with the attendant ram freq overclock, leaving vcore soc at default, and I experience no crackling in sound of any kind--never have under any conditions, actually, since installing the Master on July 9th, regardless of AGESA/bios version--& I've installed all of them. The crackling issue sounds much like interference of some kind, either from an internal or external device. Added thought: I run wired exclusively and disable the wireless Intel adapter in the Device Manager, as well as the onboard bluetooth device (zero point to allowing resource allocation for hardware devices I'm not using, eh?). Wondering what happens for people hearing the crackle if they do the same--wish I could think of something else to offer, but only other thing I can think of might be interference locally being generated by a household device of some kind that is picked up when your IF hits a certain freq. Hope you can get it solved..


A further note: I'm actually very impressed with the ALC1220 & ESS Sabre DAC hardware w/headphone amp that come standard on the x570 Master. I had been using MSI x370/x470 boards prior to going Zen 2, and I tell you the difference with my Sony MDR-7506 studio phones between the MSI Godlike and the GB Aorus Master is night and day--really, it blew me away as I never expected it. You can buy a $350 Zen2 MSI mboard, the Ace, or the $700 Godlike MSI Zen2 mboard (with a Godlike price--like the GB Aorus Extreme)--but the sound hardware is _exactly the same_ with each MSI motherboard! You get the ALC1220, but there all similarity with the x570 Master onboard sound hardware ends: no matter how much you spend for an MSI Zen2 x570 mboard--up to $700--all you get in the way of hardware is the ALC 1220, plus....Nahimic (3.x, for Windows 10) *software *custom-scripted for MSI exclusively--(it's _sound-processing software_ used to turn the CPU into a sound co-processor on the cheap--to add more bass, treble, midrange, effects, etc.) With my MSI mboards I had _thought the sound was fine_--at least passable--until I cranked up my x570 Master and plugged my phones into a front-panel HD-audio jack... _Holy Moly..._...What a difference! I'm hearing so much that I _never heard before _through my former MSI onboard sound--what an incredible difference. Literally was as if I'd suddenly pulled cotton out of my ears! No comparison at all! And no contest. MSI loses bigly, here. That's the sort of surprise I can live with. [I'm impressed with the entire x570 Master board, actually, but up to now had said nothing about the onboard sound.]


----------



## ryajin

killaho said:


> After further testing I can unequivocally say that the VCORE SOC voltage settings are indeed broken. My experience matches Ryajin's exactly. Every other voltage setting reverts back to VCORE SOC voltage of 1.068V. Which for me results in audio crackling or stutter because I'm running an 1900 IF frequency.
> 
> Again this issue is exhibited on a Aorus Wifi Pro with the F6a bios.
> 
> Can anyone else with the same board confirm this as well? Thanks



There are two ways to solve those crackling issues for IF 1867 MHz and 1900MHz. Increase VSOC or lower VDDG Voltage. My aorus pro defaults to 1050mV VDDG which is too high (at least for me) because I experience random reboots and sound outages with VDDG higher than 950 mV. 



I am running it now with VSOC 1.1V and VDDG 935mV and no more crashes or crackling. I can even go down to 850mV VDDG without issues. This is something I couldn't believe because Ryzen RAM calculator shows that 950mV is the minium value. I wonder why others can run it with 1050mV without issues at 1867MHz or 1900MHz IF.


Another strange thing I observed is: running IF with 1800MHz and 1050mV VDDG causes no issues with low VSOC voltage (Auto setting). So no random reboots and no sound crackling.


I can also confirm that this audio crackle thing surely has something to do with VDDG and VSOC and not some interference from outside of the PC. The crackling appears on external DAC, onboard sound and monitor sound.


My conclusion to this: there must be something wrong with some mainboard series (maybe aorus pro (wifi) only?) I suspect there is some quirk with VDDG voltage with IF frequencies at 1867MHz and above.


*GBT-MatthewH *can you say something about this?


Oh and the latest beta bios makes booting IF 1900MHz impossible for me while the latest stable works with IF 1900MHz.


----------



## Nighthog

@ryajin

To low VDDG can give trouble with AVX calculations.

For example when I ran 700-800mv VDDG I got errors running Y-cruncher. Above 900mv it was all ok.

I've seen the faster your ram the higher VDDG might be needed. Because I saw a relation to tFAW in MEM OC, the lower tFAW I tried the higher VDDG I needed to no get trouble.


----------



## drmrlordx

Marius A said:


> Mate Dumnezeu sa-ti dea sanatate ( in translation God bless you ) it was driving me insane my x570 master with 3800x, i had 79 80c after 3 cbr20 runs room temp 25c!!!!!!! , now with the setting you mentioned, negative offset -0.08125( found in my case gives best results)+llc standard+pbo off i get max 73c and way better single scores in any benchmark !!!!!!PBO is useless and still doesnt work for me max frequency is 4550mhz , i had evga clc280 and now i have noctua nh u12a +condactonaut and i was still getting crazy high temps , but with the negative offset temperatures are under control and scores are better everywhere single and multi , before bios 7a whenever i used negative offset scores were lower if i used more than -0.0275 and temps were the same very high, whatever amd did now is not the case anymore, i can still get decent results even with -0.1v , and of course under decent temps. I am running now aida64 stress test at 77c before 85 .


Glad that helped. I may play with some different offsets at some point to see if I can get performance higher, but for the most part I'm satisfied with how things worked out in F7a. I got a CBR20 score of 7394 using LLC/SoC LLC Standard and -.1v offset. Pretty sweet. Not as good as 4.4 GHz all-core OC but still. Temps are definitely lower, and I don't have to fiddle with settings if I want to run something AVX2-intensive.



MikeS3000 said:


> Interesting results. I did some tests last night on my 3900x on the Aorus Pro Wifi x570 board. Previously I ran the offset at +0.018 or something like that and achieved higher boost #s in HWInfo and pretty nice single and multi-core scores in benchmarks (CB-15 and CPU-Z). I would boost at 4600-4625 on 3 cores. I played with negative offset last night at your suggestion and my best single and multi-core scores were at -0.06. This led to cooler temps as well. My maximum boost on my 3 best cores is maybe 25 MHZ lower. I have only hit 4600 mhz on one core now. I need some more testing but it does seem like the behavior has changed with negative offset whereas on previous AGESA versions one would decrease benchmark scores pretty linearly the more negative offset was applied. I went all the way down to -0.1 offset and my best CB-15 went down from 3220 to maybe 3120. The single core maybe went from 212 to 210 or 211. All these tests were done in a minimal Windows 10 bootup environment with as many apps closed as possible. I'd love to see 3 cores boosting at 4600 mhz plus, but benchmarks don't lie. If my frequency goes down slightly but benchmarks are the same or better and temps are cooler then I think it's a no-brainer to run some negative offset.


Yup, seems to be a common trend with F7a. See my CBR20 score above, what LLC setting are you using with your negative offset?


----------



## cnx

Marius A said:


> @*gbt* _MatthewH
> 
> i have an issue with x570 master F7A bios and my noctua nh u12a the 2 fans are stopping from time to time and not starting up anymore. i have to turn off and on the pc so they can start again . Fan stop is disabled in bios but still my fans stop spinning, fans are set on pwm profile normal tried auto same happens should i put them on a pump connection fan header ?



The problem is well known. According to @GBT-MatthewH it is being worked on in cooperation with Noctua.
The current status would be interesting.


----------



## Waltc

ryajin said:


> I can also confirm that this audio crackle thing surely has something to do with VDDG and VSOC and not some interference from outside of the PC. The crackling appears on external DAC, onboard sound and monitor sound...
> 
> 
> My conclusion to this: there must be something wrong with some mainboard series (maybe aorus pro (wifi) only?) I suspect there is some quirk with VDDG voltage with IF frequencies at 1867MHz and above.
> 
> 
> *GBT-MatthewH *can you say something about this?
> 
> 
> Oh and the latest beta bios makes booting IF 1900MHz impossible for me while the latest stable works with IF 1900MHz.



The interference notion was merely a suggestion as even at a 1900MHz IF I hear no crackling at all, without regard to VDDG or VSOC, eg. That would pretty much indicate the absence of a physical circuitry problem or "design flaw"...it's sort of amusing how easy it is to forget that overclocking isn't guaranteed by any hardware manufacturer. Indeed, I'm only surprised by the pleasant fact that I can go to XMP 3800 with my XMP 3200 ram _at all_... I've decided to stick with XMP 3733 for the time being as even P95 is stable there so far.


----------



## Spectre73

Waltc said:


> The interference notion was merely a suggestion as even at a 1900MHz IF I hear no crackling at all, without regard to VDDG or VSOC, eg. That would pretty much indicate the absence of a physical circuitry problem or "design flaw"...it's sort of amusing how easy it is to forget that overclocking isn't guaranteed by any hardware manufacturer. Indeed, I'm only surprised by the pleasant fact that I can go to XMP 3800 with my XMP 3200 ram _at all_... I've decided to stick with XMP 3733 for the time being as even P95 is stable there so far.


I really have to agree here. People are treating an IF 1900 for granted, even though it has been stated and proven to be an edge case to even get it working. And this not only depends on the MB but far more on the CPU. Even if a setting worked with an older BIOS, as a manufacturer, if I have to decrease the overclockability in these regions for more stable operation in the advertised range, I would do it in an instant.

So even the question at an gigabyte official why something does not reach edge overclocking range is ridiculous (really no offense). Treat IF 1900 as a bonus, not for granted.


----------



## n4p0l3onic

so I'm building a 3900X PC with Aorus Master X570 board here I have some questions...

1. which drivers and other stuffs would I need to install? I don't need RAID but I need these audio/lan/wlan/chipset drivers and other stuffs, remind me if I'm missing something essentials?
2. here's the problem related to the above question, I see different chipset drivers listed on gigabyte website (the aorus x570 master page in fact) compared to the one in amd website, the gigabyte one is older supposedly, but, it's so much bigger in file size than the one from amd??? so which one I'm supposed to use? and with that in mind, is this also applies to audio drivers, lan drivers, wlan drivers etc? I mean do I need to download from intel/realtek/etc or just use the one from gigabyte?
3. is ryzen master software recommended? I'm still hella from old school type that I'm so used to just fiddle everything from the BIOS and never used windows based software to do hardware tuning (well, for the CPU and RAM related of course since there's no easy BIOS fiddling for GPU), so here I'm questioning whether or not they would conflict and cause problems?
4. speaking of which, is the MSI afterburner still the best hardware OSD when gaming or is there other software that's better?

sorry for the noob questions, it's been quite a long time since I build a new pc by now, heck I haven't even tased win 10, and I'm kinda dreading it with all the recent CPU usage issues reported by news sites.


----------



## Skystriker

fallenguru said:


> @*GBT-MatthewH* : Any progress on the Noctua issue? Having to enter the BIOS on each and every boot to enable the affected fan is getting old fast.
> 
> 
> At least now I've had time to get a couple of new NF-A14 PWM and do some testing: All exhibit the faulty behaviour (will only spin up if switched PWM --> Voltage and back) on FAN4, all are fine on FAN5 ... IMHO, it's not the fan, it's the one specific header. I've switched the (original) fan to FAN5 for now, but I'd really appreciate a fix.




I figured out, if I set all my noctua fans to PWM min. 37% they work fine after I restart my system. 
Before of that setting, one or both CPU fans stopped working after a restart of the system and only a cold boot could fixed the problem.


----------



## MikeS3000

drmrlordx said:


> Glad that helped. I may play with some different offsets at some point to see if I can get performance higher, but for the most part I'm satisfied with how things worked out in F7a. I got a CBR20 score of 7394 using LLC/SoC LLC Standard and -.1v offset. Pretty sweet. Not as good as 4.4 GHz all-core OC but still. Temps are definitely lower, and I don't have to fiddle with settings if I want to run something AVX2-intensive.
> 
> 
> 
> Yup, seems to be a common trend with F7a. See my CBR20 score above, what LLC setting are you using with your negative offset?


I'm using standard everything for LLC. I did some more benchmark runs last night playing with offset. So I get fairly similar scores in CB15 and CPU-Z when I run -0.06 and when I go the opposite direction and run +0.018. Running at no offset with stock vcore nets a worse result than both positive and negative offsets. I need to do some more benchmarks with different software. Timespy on 3dmark gave me a 12800 CPU score with negative offset and 13,000 with the positive offset. Again, positive offset hits higher max frequencies as well over 4600 mhz on 3 cores. and I think the negative offset can hit 4600 on just one core. The temperature difference on back to back CB20 runs is about 2 degrees.


----------



## killaho

Spectre73 said:


> I really have to agree here. People are treating an IF 1900 for granted, even though it has been stated and proven to be an edge case to even get it working. And this not only depends on the MB but far more on the CPU. Even if a setting worked with an older BIOS, as a manufacturer, if I have to decrease the overclockability in these regions for more stable operation in the advertised range, I would do it in an instant.
> 
> So even the question at an gigabyte official why something does not reach edge overclocking range is ridiculous (really no offense). Treat IF 1900 as a bonus, not for granted.


He's not suggestion IF 1900 is a given or demanding it should work. However, he is reporting a bug with the bios. The VCORE SOC voltage settings in the Aorus Pro (Wifi) is broken and so are the PC Health readings for it. Every other preset voltage settings does NOT apply accordingly. At least above 1.100. I have tested this myself and can validate his findings. Without his report I would probably be pulling my hair out (whatever that is left) trying to figure this out. Gigabyte should be made aware of bios issues so they can address it for the community.


----------



## pschorr1123

n4p0l3onic said:


> so I'm building a 3900X PC with Aorus Master X570 board here I have some questions...
> 
> 1. which drivers and other stuffs would I need to install? I don't need RAID but I need these audio/lan/wlan/chipset drivers and other stuffs, remind me if I'm missing something essentials?
> 2. here's the problem related to the above question, I see different chipset drivers listed on gigabyte website (the aorus x570 master page in fact) compared to the one in amd website, the gigabyte one is older supposedly, but, it's so much bigger in file size than the one from amd??? so which one I'm supposed to use? and with that in mind, is this also applies to audio drivers, lan drivers, wlan drivers etc? I mean do I need to download from intel/realtek/etc or just use the one from gigabyte?
> 3. is ryzen master software recommended? I'm still hella from old school type that I'm so used to just fiddle everything from the BIOS and never used windows based software to do hardware tuning (well, for the CPU and RAM related of course since there's no easy BIOS fiddling for GPU), so here I'm questioning whether or not they would conflict and cause problems?
> 4. speaking of which, is the MSI afterburner still the best hardware OSD when gaming or is there other software that's better?
> 
> sorry for the noob questions, it's been quite a long time since I build a new pc by now, heck I haven't even tased win 10, and I'm kinda dreading it with all the recent CPU usage issues reported by news sites.



1. Download the drivers you need from GB's site otherwise Windows may install generic or older drivers
2. Download the latest Chipset driver from AMD's website as they contain fixes for post launch issues (ie Destiny 2 fix, more relaxed idling behavior)
3. Ryzen Master is the only software currently that can see idle cores sleeping ( Most other software reports last VID before core went to sleep) also is only software that I know of that will show you all of your memory timings instead of the 5 primary ones (change settings in bios though)
4. I'm not sure because I own a RX Vega64 and ran into an issue after the Shadow of the Tomb Raider drivers came out where if using MSI Afterburner Windows will not boot ever again. Once it reaches a certain point the screen goes black and nothing brings it back. Only solution that worked for me was to restore Windows from a backup that had an earlier GPU driver.

I have not tried to use Afterburner since as I do not feel like going through all of that trouble. Your mileage may vary depending on GPU, etc.

To get the best performance out of your new 3000 series Ryzen CPU you really do need to run the latest version of Windows 10 which is 1903. 
1903 contains an updated scheduler that is Ryzen aware so it will not bounce your threads across the CCXs as much like a hot potato. As you may know there is a slight latency penalty if you have to cross CCX.
Also when you install the latest AMD Chipset driver your CPU will be able to adjust its frequency in as little as 1000th of a second vs 30 ms

Also do yourself a favor and update the bios to the latest F7a which has the AGESA 1.0.0.3 ABBA which addresses the issues plastered all over the tech news (ie single core boost frequency, idle voltage) which really were not as bad as they were made out to be. I think that some of the users that were > 200 mhz shy of max boost clock may of had PBO turned on which was seriously broken in most earlier bios versions where if you enabled it your single core clock would not exceed your max all core clock. 4150ish in my case. With PBO off (auto) my max boost was 25-75mhz shy of the advertised 4400. Now with the latest bios my 3700X hits 4400 on 6 cores ( only 1 at a time though) so I can't complain.


----------



## GBT-MatthewH

* Latest BETA BIOS with AGESA 1003 ABBA (9/19) *

Change log:



We have a temporary work around for slow response when disabling CSM - hit CTRL-F6 in BIOS and select "VGA First". This will lower resolution, but should fix the lag.
 Disappearing SSD/HDD in boot priority should be fixed, let me know.

X570 AORUS Xtreme -  F5B
X570 AORUS Master -  F7B
X570 AORUS Ultra-  F6B
X570 AORUS Pro Wifi -  F6B
X570 AORUS Pro -  F6B
X570 I AORUS Pro (ITX)-  F6B
X570 AORUS Elite -  F5B
X570 AORUS Elite Wifi -  F3B
X570 Gaming X -  F5B

As always if I messed up a link just let me know.


----------



## MrToast99

I don't know about F7B but F7A and prior the "Time" is really low res and pixely compared to the rest of the BIOS graphics at least in Advanced mode.


----------



## RojoVerdeCiejo

Thanks! @GBT-MatthewH NVMe Drives are now visible and boot works as it should. Voltage and temps are now all good. I no longer have VCore - offset to keep them at what I consider reassuring levels. Looks like BIOS is now nearing a mature state. PBO is probably the last major hurdle left to satisfy for spec nerds. For me, this is one amazing rendering machine (3900x with X570 Master)!


----------



## Hyralak

GBT-MatthewH said:


> * Latest BETA BIOS with AGESA 1003 ABBA (9/19) *
> 
> Change log:
> 
> 
> 
> We have a temporary work around for slow response when disabling CSM - hit CTRL-F6 in BIOS and select "VGA First". This will lower resolution, but should fix the lag.
> Disappearing M.2 should be fixed, let me know.
> 
> X570 AORUS Xtreme -  F5B
> X570 AORUS Master -  F7B
> X570 AORUS Ultra-  F6B
> X570 AORUS Pro Wifi -  F6B
> X570 AORUS Pro -  F6B
> X570 I AORUS Pro (ITX)-  F6B
> X570 AORUS Elite -  F5B
> X570 AORUS Elite Wifi -  F3B
> X570 Gaming X -  F5B
> 
> As always if I messed up a link just let me know.



After flashing to F7B on my master I can boot into windows. After a reboot and a POST i get the message "Error loading operating system"
If I disable CSM I have no issues rebooting. I guess CSM disabled it is then


----------



## Bobrolak

GBT-MatthewH said:


> * Latest BETA BIOS with AGESA 1003 ABBA (9/19) *
> 
> Change log:
> 
> 
> 
> We have a temporary work around for slow response when disabling CSM - hit CTRL-F6 in BIOS and select "VGA First". This will lower resolution, but should fix the lag.
> Disappearing M.2 should be fixed, let me know.
> 
> X570 AORUS Xtreme -  F5B
> X570 AORUS Master -  F7B
> X570 AORUS Ultra-  F6B
> X570 AORUS Pro Wifi -  F6B
> X570 AORUS Pro -  F6B
> X570 I AORUS Pro (ITX)-  F6B
> X570 AORUS Elite -  F5B
> X570 AORUS Elite Wifi -  F3B
> X570 Gaming X -  F5B
> 
> As always if I messed up a link just let me know.


I can see boot disks correctly now on "Boot Option Priorites" list @ Master on F7B. 

Thank you GBT-MatthewH and thank you Gigabyte!


----------



## _barat_

So now I'm only waiting for a fix for 100% fans after boot/wake + CPU spike reaction fix (make Smart Fan in BIOS to evaluate CPU temp like Ryzen Master does and don't spin-up fans where we have couple (mili)seconds boost) and I'll be fully satisfied. Overall Aorus PRO is quite good board.


----------



## Trippytaka

yep fix the fans spinning up loud during light workloads and idle and I'll be satisfied. fan smoothing option or cool n quiet, something like that.


----------



## samesame

Add outputting UEFI to DisplayPort first (when HDMI connected) and/so that I can disable CSM and it's golden for me.


----------



## Heuchler

Bitspower monoblock for GIGABYTE X570 Aorus Ultra 
https://shop.bitspower.com/index.php?route=product/product&path=67_97_359&product_id=7379


----------



## branana

Anyone using the ITX board and not able to post with any bios above F3?


----------



## Roboionator

Heuchler said:


> Bitspower monoblock for GIGABYTE X570 Aorus Ultra
> https://shop.bitspower.com/index.php?route=product/product&path=67_97_359&product_id=7379


god, but when EK?


----------



## MrToast99

Looks like F7B resolved my start up freezes.


----------



## dansi

Does f7b solve the reboot hanging after fail OC and just more stability after updating bios?

Im afraid to update anymore until its out of beta and completely fix the cms lag. Too much trouble recovering from hung bios.


----------



## funks

luigimita said:


> Hello to all, i'm a new user of Aorus x570 Ultra mother board. This is my configuration:
> 
> - Amd Ryzen 7 3700X cpu
> - 32 Gb DDR4 Corsair Vengeance LPX 3000 Mhz CL15 (4 x 8Gb) SKU CMK16GX4M2B3000C15 (XMP 2.0 profile 1 enable)
> - Nvidia Geforce 2080 RTX
> - SSD Samsung 970 EVO M.2
> - SSD Samsung 850 EVO SATA
> - 2 x WD HD Caviar Blue 1Tb
> - PSU Enermax Platimax 600W
> - Windows 10 build 1903 (all updates installed)
> 
> I have complete the mounting 2 days ago and i have different problems. The system is very unstable (very often BSOD : system service exception) and Intel AX200 Wifi/BT module disappear from devices after shut down.
> 
> The bios is update to the last version: F6a
> 
> Anyone have similar issue?


Run the RAM at lower speed, try 2933 or 2800 MT/s and run memtest86 to see if it's stable. If it passes the test but you still get blue screens, you may have corrupted your OS due to unstable RAM. May be a good idea to reinstall the OS after you've found memory stability.

As for WiFi/BT module disappearing, if you have ERP enabled - then alot of people with Gigabyte boards are having that problem.

https://www.reddit.com/r/gigabyte/comments/cz5n2s/x570_aorus_ultra_and_x570_aorus_pro_wifi_enabling/


----------



## luigimita

funks said:


> Run the RAM at lower speed, try 2933 or 2800 MT/s and run memtest86 to see if it's stable. If it passes the test but you still get blue screens, you may have corrupted your OS due to unstable RAM. May be a good idea to reinstall the OS after you've found memory stability.
> 
> As for WiFi/BT module disappearing, if you have ERP enabled - then alot of people with Gigabyte boards are having that problem.
> 
> https://www.reddit.com/r/gigabyte/comments/cz5n2s/x570_aorus_ultra_and_x570_aorus_pro_wifi_enabling/



Thank you, yes, i have disabled the erp and now wifi work fine. The bsod are solved. I have set pcie speed to Gen3 instead auto, spread spectrum to disable and power loading to enable. 
Probably my Samsung M2 970 EVO nvme doesn't love the bus speed auto negotiation. 

Yesterday i have tested all with 3 hours of memtestx86 and 2 hours of prime95...all seem to be ok. For the wifi issue I hope this is not a motherboard design problem, no news from MatthewH?


----------



## gabmzzn

Please enable/unhide manual control on the chipset PCH fan for god's sake!, why is so hard? MSI has it literally since day 1. 

I paid roughly $500 to not have real control of something so absolutely basic like the chipset fan? 

I'm literally starting to regret my trust with Gigabyte considering the fact that they don't even give a proper reason on why they decided to hide that option to all users like if is it something extremely dangerous to touch, but hey, wanna set the CPU cooler to 0% on SIV so it throttles utils shutdown? No problem with that.


----------



## IamEzio

Heuchler said:


> Bitspower monoblock for GIGABYTE X570 Aorus Ultra
> https://shop.bitspower.com/index.php?route=product/product&path=67_97_359&product_id=7379


I don't get the fact that it is compatible with both the Master and the Ultra but they name it for the lower tier Ultra, I would think that there is more chance for an Master's owner to buy such a product that an Ultra owner..


----------



## Nighthog

IamEzio said:


> I don't get the fact that it is compatible with both the Master and the Ultra but they name it for the lower tier Ultra, I would think that there is more chance for an Master's owner to buy such a product that an Ultra owner..


The Ultra and the Pro are basically the same board so why not that one as well?


----------



## jdmpower

F5 ok


F6a,F6b BSOD senerio
Ryzen 3600 PBO mode Motherboard +200MHz Blue Screen issue continue.



Aorus Wifi Pro & Ultra
ErP wireless problem gigabyte message motherboards need to RMA.


I will contact my local and ask for a refund or upgrade the motherboard for defective from the first 0-day product


----------



## MatthewK

Is anyone else having inconsistent stability with their front USB ports? Both USB 3.0 ports keep disappearing in both Windows and the BIOS. Sometimes they decide to come back, sometimes not.


----------



## fallenguru

Skystriker said:


> I figured out, if I set all my noctua fans to PWM min. 37% they work


Thanks, but that much is known. The affected fan headers default to a state where you need to set the fan much higher than normal for it to spin up.



_barat_ said:


> So now I'm only waiting for a fix for [...] CPU spike reaction fix


Amen. Use a rolling average over x seconds, only change fan speed if the temperature has been above/below the threshold for at least x seconds, I'll take anything. Especially since F7a is worse than F6 in that respect, likely because of the more dynamic boost.



GBT-MatthewH said:


> * Latest BETA BIOS with AGESA 1003 ABBA (9/19), *Change log: work around for slow response when disabling CSM, disappearing SSD/HDD in boot priority should be fixed


Does anyone know if there are any other changes, i.e. is it worth it to flash if I'm not affected by these two issues?


----------



## n4p0l3onic

I need more help so I'm having this new build with aorus master and apparently windows 10 only recognize my SATA SSD, I can't see my 2 corsair MP510 nvme ssd in windows 10... do I need that f7b bios update? how do I update to that bios? thx


----------



## henson0115

MatthewK said:


> Is anyone else having inconsistent stability with their front USB ports? Both USB 3.0 ports keep disappearing in both Windows and the BIOS. Sometimes they decide to come back, sometimes not.


im having similar issues with the usb c port on the back if it helps. along with also not getting full speed from it. it doesnt dissapears in the bios, but te device i have plugged in will say it cannot be identified randomly. then will work after a replug - it will also be detected as a usb 2 device instead of 3..


----------



## GBT-MatthewH

cnx said:


> The problem is well known. According to @GBT-MatthewH it is being worked on in cooperation with Noctua.
> The current status would be interesting.


All I know is there are a bunch of back and forth emails between our engineers, mostly in Chinese, discussing voltages and spikes. So I guess the status is its being worked on.



gabmzzn said:


> Please enable/unhide manual control on the chipset PCH fan for god's sake!, why is so hard? MSI has it literally since day 1.
> 
> I paid roughly $500 to not have real control of something so absolutely basic like the chipset fan?
> 
> I'm literally starting to regret my trust with Gigabyte considering the fact that they don't even give a proper reason on why they decided to hide that option to all users like if is it something extremely dangerous to touch, but hey, wanna set the CPU cooler to 0% on SIV so it throttles utils shutdown? No problem with that.


Because it wont throttle. There is no temperature control like you would have on Intel or even what you see with CPU's. If it overheats it may cause physical damage. It won't downclock, throttle, lower voltage, nothing. You could quite literally cook your PCH. 

On another note I could not find the post to quote, but we identified and fixed an issue where setting your RAM's RGB causes the memory to default back to 2133. The fix will be baked into next set of BETA BIOS, probably next week.


----------



## dansi

Hey Matt, Jay2cents having same trouble with updating bios on his MSI godlike! 






Seriously what is wrong with AMD...


----------



## pal

dansi said:


> Hey Matt, Jay2cents having same trouble with updating bios on his MSI godlike!
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XdxyTWSeRx4
> 
> Seriously what is wrong with AMD...


where is AMD fault here? On Gigabyte you can update bios normaly. I think he is using pre-production mobo.


----------



## dansi

Idk know but i am also having bios updating/OC recovery issues with gigabyte, so i thought is AMD issue.


----------



## GBT-MatthewH

dansi said:


> Hey Matt, Jay2cents having same trouble with updating bios on his MSI godlike!
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XdxyTWSeRx4
> 
> Seriously what is wrong with AMD...


I have so much to say about this video. Then I thought about it... I'll let it speak for itself.

Edit: To be clear I would use a salt shaker when talking about this video. None of it applies to our products so there is nothing for me to say.


----------



## IntelHouseFire

GBT-MatthewH said:


> All I know is there are a bunch of back and forth emails between our engineers, mostly in Chinese, discussing voltages and spikes. So I guess the status is its being worked on.
> 
> 
> 
> Because it wont throttle. There is no temperature control like you would have on Intel or even what you see with CPU's. If it overheats it may cause physical damage. It won't downclock, throttle, lower voltage, nothing. You could quite literally cook your PCH.
> 
> On another note I could not find the post to quote, but we identified and fixed an issue where setting your RAM's RGB causes the memory to default back to 2133. The fix will be baked into next set of BETA BIOS, probably next week.


It would still be nice to have some more fine tuning over the fan. For me the temp usually sits around 59-60c so it would be so nice to be able to keep the fan off until 65. Maybe add a "super-silent" mode that makes the fan passive until 65c?


----------



## dansi

Why no direct some airflow pass your pch? 

The fan is so tiny, not viable to have too much curve.

Mine is pretty quiet virtually non spinning because i have airflow past it and the gpu.


----------



## Jeffreybt

Flashed F7B (Aorus Master) everything works fine except I seem to have lost 100Mhz with AutoOC enabled (Caps at 4.5 vs 4.6 with F7A), settings are exactly the same (took photos of all the settings with my phone)
and without AutoOC my CB20 scores dropped as well about 75-100 Points.

flashed back to F7A and everything is back to normal.

Edit: the slow bios workaround worked! so I have that to look forward too next time i flash


----------



## HiCZoK

Thanks a lot. Been waiting for csm fix


----------



## Waltc

*GB Utilities won't run.....*



gabmzzn said:


> Please enable/unhide manual control on the chipset PCH fan for god's sake!, why is so hard? MSI has it literally since day 1.
> 
> I paid roughly $500 to not have real control of something so absolutely basic like the chipset fan?
> 
> I'm literally starting to regret my trust with Gigabyte considering the fact that they don't even give a proper reason on why they decided to hide that option to all users like if is it something extremely dangerous to touch, but hey, wanna set the CPU cooler to 0% on SIV so it throttles utils shutdown? No problem with that.



I can hear what I *think* is the chipset fan, every now and then, if I really listen for it. Box is two feet away, side cover on, and it seems I can hear it *ramping* (up & down?) very softly--just loud enough to be slightly irritating, on the _bare cusp_ of audio detection--when I can hear it at all, that is. But if my central AC is moving air quietly from a nearby floor vent, I pretty much can't hear it at all, and if I have my headphones on--*fogetaboudit*... _(What_ pch fan?) As you can see, of the few issues I have (more on that in a second) with my x570 Master, this one is certainly the least bothersome or annoying.

So what "issues" _do I have_, then? Well, mainly this: _not a single Aorus Master software utility actually works right now in my version of Win10_ (see sig.) Even in the version of Win10 I had installed two months ago when I first ran the motherboard, I got into SIV _once or twice_ before it stopped working--but that's about it. It's possible that the RGB app functions in line with expectations--but....I could care less about that. Ugh... *SIV* simply doesn't work at all--when I try and install and run it, it drops into a "_trying to start EasyTune engine service_" loop from which it never recovers. Have to _TaskManage_ it closed to break the loop and then carefully uninstall it--this happens even though *SIV* has nothing to do with _EasyTune_ and even if _EasyTune_ *is not installed!* Go figure!--you tell me. 

Which of course is always true since _*Easy Tune* itself refuses to run_, and also goes into the "Trying to start EasyTune Engine service" infinite loop--rinse and repeat. Running the apps as Administrator or/and with a variety of compatibility settings accomplishes nothing. (BTW, installing the required environment for the utilities _first_, the *App Center*, makes no difference at all, sorry to say. The utilities install but won't run.)

It would be nice if a couple of these utilities actually functioned like they are supposed to, I agree. Even though these motherboards have only been out a little over two months (time flies when we have fun, right?...) and it may be premature at this point to expect working utility software from third parties at this date, it would surely be nice if we could get a couple of these apps working until third parties can come to the rescue.

Being fair, even though these apps are worthless to me at present because they won't even run, let alone _do their intended tasks_, I have to confess that I really don't *need* any of them to operate my x570 Aorus Master.... None of us do. But it would _surely be *nice* if the software worked_, wouldn't it? I can agree with you 100% about that.


----------



## Waltc

dansi said:


> Does f7b solve the reboot hanging after fail OC and just more stability after updating bios?
> 
> Im afraid to update anymore until its out of beta and completely fix the cms lag. Too much trouble recovering from hung bios.


System lock during post has only happened to me once while overclocking, and that was when I tried some ram timings (not frequency settings!) that were mega-aggressive. System didn't seem to care what MHz frequencies I tried for the ram--the system would smoothly recover from those attempts even if I tried far > 3800MHz...! *But*, if I wanted > 3800MHz @, say, *14-14-16*, etc., that's when the system would hard lock at post and refuse to smoothly recover. 

Fortunately, though, I found that a simple _*CMOS clear immediately after* the posting lock_ allowed me to go in and reset the bios with ram timings that _would_ work.... I guess I was lucky, there--but that got me out of it quickest. So, I'm much more lenient in my OC ram experiments with MHz than I am with timings, because of it. Haven't seen a repeat since, glad to report.

I think I'll give F7b a whirl even though F7a is running fine atm, glutton for punishment that I am...


----------



## Waltc

Hyralak said:


> After flashing to F7B on my master I can boot into windows. After a reboot and a POST i get the message "Error loading operating system"
> If I disable CSM I have no issues rebooting. I guess CSM disabled it is then



Yes, indeed! Glad you got it sorted! I've never quite understood the confusion surrounding the need to disable CSM for a proper Win10 UEFI install, and then of course for secure, everyday Win10 operation. Perhaps the name of the CSM bios option should be changed to more directly signify its function and purpose. Maybe instead of "CSM," the toggle should be simply "*Legacy Mode*" On/Off, so that Off = disabled...? Dancing around the syntax tree once again....!


----------



## kingwaffle

GBT-MatthewH said:


> I have so much to say about this video. Then I thought about it... I'll let it speak for itself.
> 
> Edit: To be clear I would use a salt shaker when talking about this video. None of it applies to our products so there is nothing for me to say.



He probably doesn't realize he's doing it, but he's using his platform to spread fear based off what is likely a very isolated problem with his rig.

Have the 1000-2000-3000 launches had issues? Absolutely. 

Do the issues rise to the level he is demonstrating in this video? IMO, absolutely not. I've tried several boards throughout each Ryzen 1000-2000-3000 launches and haven't experienced anything remotely close to what he's experiencing here. Random BIOS quirks, yes... but nothing like that. 

Example: The voltage reading in BIOS is probably wrong since his temperature reads ~30. No way it's sitting at 1.5 and running that cool... the voltage reading is just wrong. That's just a cosmetic blemish though... not a catastrophic failure like he's experiencing. 

The video seems very unfocused with no clear since of direction. I suspect he was originally making a video to test the difference between the day 1 BIOS and the new ABBA BIOS. Once he upgraded, the rig stopped working properly and his intended shoot was no longer feasible so he salvaged it into whatever that was.


----------



## Marius A

Jeffreybt said:


> Flashed F7B (Aorus Master) everything works fine except I seem to have lost 100Mhz with AutoOC enabled (Caps at 4.5 vs 4.6 with F7A), settings are exactly the same (took photos of all the settings with my phone)
> and without AutoOC my CB20 scores dropped as well about 75-100 Points.
> 
> flashed back to F7A and everything is back to normal.
> 
> Edit: the slow bios workaround worked! so I have that to look forward too next time i flash


did you tried other benchmarks also?, for me 7a gave best results since i own the board cpu scores, memory , only bios revision which till now when i use negative offset to lower the cpu temps, like with 8 degrees, doesnt give me lower bench scores, and as a side note even with min 37% pwm my noctua nh u12a fans still stop, i left it on normal and auto fan mode since i saw with auto instead of pwm fan doesnt stop so often


----------



## kmtokio

Has anyone got their dual-rank RAM successfully running at 3733 MT/s with CL14? I can never boot with that (but love that the new Aorus Master BIOS doesn't hang anymore and just resets twice before letting me back into BIOS).

So far, I've been running for a couple of weeks at 3733 MT/s 16-16-16-16-32-48-288-1T with GDM on, PDM off. Aida64 latency at 64.0-64.5 ns and super stable, but am having fun trying to get beyond that when I have some free time.


----------



## prymortal

Jeffreybt said:


> Flashed F7B (Aorus Master) everything works fine except I seem to have lost 100Mhz with AutoOC enabled (Caps at 4.5 vs 4.6 with F7A), settings are exactly the same (took photos of all the settings with my phone)
> and without AutoOC my CB20 scores dropped as well about 75-100 Points.
> 
> flashed back to F7A and everything is back to normal.
> 
> Edit: the slow bios workaround worked! so I have that to look forward too next time i flash


I found on F7a if i set the CPU clock (or it was Volt Or Both.. I forget) the same thing happened, if i left it auto i hit 4.6 mutlipul cores.
I have just updated to F7b so cant say if its the same, but i'd assume so going off the changes.


Yeah checked CPU voltage set to 1.2V = 4.5ghz
CPU set to 38, voltage set to 1.2V = 4.55GHZ (update on Idle 1 core did 4.625.3ghz well after 3 Cinebench runs)

CPU & CPU Volts set to auto, 100.01 = 4.6/4.625ghz (multipul cores - 2-7 points more in Cinebench)
^Same thing except 100.00 = 4.3/4.5ghz max, 19 more points in cinebench.......

Also temps Far to high for basically idle task (moving mouse left/right on screen, discord running background, HWinfo64 foreground. 1.49V & 4.555ghz cores) on custom water cooling, 50C is a pathetic joke..... AMD new rules i guess. - Clear as day pushing to reach Max Temp over Max Frequency per core.


----------



## RAINFIRE

dansi said:


> Hey Matt, Jay2cents having same trouble with updating bios on his MSI godlike!
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XdxyTWSeRx4
> 
> Seriously what is wrong with AMD...





GBT-MatthewH said:


> I have so much to say about this video. Then I thought about it... I'll let it speak for itself.
> 
> Edit: To be clear I would use a salt shaker when talking about this video. None of it applies to our products so there is nothing for me to say.



Please allow me to say it. @JayzTwoCents, @der8auer and @GamersNexus have turned into #GiantWhinyClickBaiterDouches. This video from @JayzTwoCents I had to turn off; I thought it was terrible. MSI has the two boards with most heat thermal throttling X570 boards that I've seen. But Gigabyte has one down there as well Then Der8auer promotes the MSI Play Cool contest on Twitter - #hypocrites - My Opinion

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...IVNyMatydkpFA/htmlview?sle=true#gid=639584818

https://youtu.be/d31ZO22MZEM?t=601


----------



## dansi

Interesting google docs. AM4 seems to come along way. So did Gigabyte.
Gigabyte should kill their x570 gaming X, what a blemish!


----------



## Nighthog

dansi said:


> Interesting google docs. AM4 seems to come along way. So did Gigabyte.
> Gigabyte should kill their x570 gaming X, what a blemish!


Budget is budget, it's still better than all their B450/B350 & ALL X470 expect the Gaming 7 X470 board...
There is the X570 UD below if even cheaper with same VRM.


Calling it a blemish... Damn a 4phase version B350 I had my 1700 running 1.500+ voltage 4.0Ghz OC on with a extra fan for VRM all day. Could do 3733Mhz MEM. 
Only fault of the board was the bad dual BIOS implementation with no recovery function. If a Bios died you could not flash it over again, it would stay dead unless you had a physical ROM flasher to do it. You needed to RMA the boards if you bricked the BIOS unless you wanted to stick with 1 backup bios that was a hassle to deal with at times to get to boot if you had a CMOS-clear or power loss.

They did the right thing with X570 to have the Q-Flash plus added. Huge feature I can't fathom they didn't have from the beginning! Will save costs and returns of boards significantly.

Only the Ryzen 3900 & 3950 if you OC aren't advisable on these. They can work all fine otherwise.


----------



## HiCZoK

I wonder if amd will improve boot times. 20 seconds before seeing windows loading screen (which is the first screen with csm disabled) is about 18 seconds more than my 2500k build.
Total boot is at 30s which is super long. And that is on nvme. It was the same with 3700x on b450 msi, so it is not motherboard vendor issue


----------



## CaptnJones

A little update of the issues I had. I've sent both the cpu and the mobo(x570 aorus pro) back for RMA - apparently they were both broken since i got both new. I had issues with crackling sound even at optimized settings and the xmp profile was bugged aswell(was showing 3500 instead of 3600 in profile 1)
So far it's working fine no issues whatsoever.


----------



## fallenguru

IntelHouseFire said:


> It would still be nice to have some more fine tuning over the fan. For me the temp usually sits around 59-60c.





dansi said:


> Why no direct some airflow pass your pch? Mine is pretty quiet virtually non spinning because i have airflow past it and the gpu.


It's strange. Some people report the chipset fan to be always off anyway, for others, like me, it doesn't ever go much below 60 °C and most of the time sits a few degrees above. I do have a 140 mm bottom intake fan below it, too. Though calling that "direct airflow" might be pushing it -- it's almost entirely covered (and supplied with warm air) by the GPU, after all.



Waltc said:


> I can hear what I *think* is the chipset fan, every now and then, if I really listen for it. [...] But if my central AC is [running ...], and if I have my headphones on [...]


Now imagine you live in a quiet suburb, have no AC, don't ever use headphones with the PC and are used to a PC that you literally can't tell if it's running or not during low-load desktop work (not even with the side panel off and my head beside the CPU fan).



HiCZoK said:


> I wonder if amd will improve boot times. 20 seconds before seeing windows loading screen[ (which is the first screen with csm disabled)


If it makes you feel better, mine's even slower, more like 40 seconds to Grub. That I don't mind, it's like once a day, after all. I just push the button and go put the kettle on.


----------



## Yuke

Is there an aquivalent to "Cool and Quiet" setting for Aorus Boards? People on reddit are mentioning working PBO settings when you activate this setting...


----------



## hnanicek

*X570 Aorus Elite S3 wake up issue FIX*

I was experiencing wake-up issues since beginning. The computer went correctly to S3 state (suspend to RAM sleep) but was unable to resume again. The system tried to resume for couple of seconds but then it went into complete shutdown. After booting again, I could see that there was BSOD during resume attempt (not visible on screen, it was just black), because new dump was present in C:\Windows folder. Also the behavior was somehow odd. The resume usually worked fine during first boot after modifying/saving a UEFI BIOS setting. But failed always after reboot. As a workaround, I just disabled S3 state support using windows GPO and used only hibernation, which was working OK.

Recently I have found using Ryzen Master, that after reboot some DRAM controller config values are different: 
First boot after UEFI BIOS modification saving, resume from S3 works OK:
ProcODT:53.3 
CsOdtSetup:0
AddrCmdSetup: 0
CkeSetup: 0
Values after one more reboot, resume from S3 state is failing:
ProcODT:60
CsOdtSetup:63
AddrCmdSetup: 211 ???
CkeSetup: 63

So I was able to solve wake-up issues completely by forcing correct (first boot) values in UEFI BIOS. Please note that it is not possible to force "CAD Bus Setup Timing" to value "0" under "Tweaker->Advanced Memory Settings" menu. It allows only 1-63. So just keep "Auto" there but set the "CAD Bus Timing" values under "Settings->AMD Overclock", where it's possible to set it to "0".

Hope it helps.

X570 Elite
Ryzen 3900x
Kingston HyperX Predator 32GB (2x16GB) DDR4 3200 (HX432C16PB3K2/32)
Samsung 970 EVO


----------



## arnebanan

Tried F5b now on my Aorus Elite and it still doesn't boot from my intel 660p, it boots to hdd's and usb sticks instead, "boot override" works though, as it did before.
No problems with f4j, really odd this problem.

*Edit, if I disable CSM I have no issues booting, not sure if that was disabled by default on f4j or what the issue is, just glad it's working now!


----------



## Athyra

MatthewK said:


> Is anyone else having inconsistent stability with their front USB ports? Both USB 3.0 ports keep disappearing in both Windows and the BIOS. Sometimes they decide to come back, sometimes not.


i am, assumed it was the case, now i am thinking twice on that


----------



## n4p0l3onic

so I'm running a 3900X with aorus master f7a bios, corsair h115i platinum cooler, I left everything in BIOS auto except for XMP profile and enabled PBO advanced with 200 mhz offset... well windows apps detecting the core voltage during cinebench benchmark to be as high as 1.47 volts (cpu-z, hwinfo, ryzen master)! and I don't like the temperature too... (reached 85 celcius)

any suggestion on how to lower the voltage and temp? help please.


----------



## rayrockiii

*Memory frequency goes back to 1800+ upon reboot*

Greetings everyone,

I am writing on this thread in hopes of some tips that might help me overcome a bit of an annoying issue that I am experiencing with my x570 Aorus Elite motherboard.

I built a machine with an AMD 3800X, x570 Aorus Elite, and a Gskill F4-3600C16Q-32GTZN (4 x 8 GB) memory kit. The kit is rated CL16-16-16-36 at 1.35v.

I am running F5b bios on the motherboard.

This is the issue I am experiencing -

From optimal settings, I only change 3 settings - I set XMP profile to on. I enable SVM. I enable PCIGen 3. After saving this as a profile I restart and the machine boots up with memory at the expected 3600 frequency.

Now I shut down my computer and the next day when I turn it back on, it boots back to the 1800+ frequency. I have to reboot the computer, load the profile I made with the 3 settings I changed mentioned above, and it then will boot back with 3600 frequency on the memory.

Is there a tweak that you recommend I can try so that I do not have to keep choosing my saved profile on every reboot to keep the memory running at 3600 frequency? The good news is that on reboot, it seems that none of the settings are lost, just the memory frequency goes back to default 1800+.

Here is a screenshot of the memory settings I captured with Ryzen Master when my computer does boot with memory frequency at 3600 attached.

I would appreciate any advice on things to try to get my motherboard to hold the memory frequency at 3600 without having to keep loading the profile upon reboot. 

Thank you in advance.


----------



## IamEzio

n4p0l3onic said:


> so I'm running a 3900X with aorus master f7a bios, corsair h115i platinum cooler, I left everything in BIOS auto except for XMP profile and enabled PBO advanced with 200 mhz offset... well windows apps detecting the core voltage during cinebench benchmark to be as high as 1.47 volts (cpu-z, hwinfo, ryzen master)! and I don't like the temperature too... (reached 85 celcius)
> 
> any suggestion on how to lower the voltage and temp? help please.


If you don't touch the voltage in BIOS, the CPU will regulate the voltage it needs just fine, according to AMD's spec, they made it so they would know the safe range of operation far better than us. 
Besides, if you talking about multi-threaded CB run than use another monitoring software (like HWinfo), under full Multi-Threaded load the CPU would never show 1.47v on vcore.

Also, a note about temps, the monitoring software is also important here, some will report the default CPU temp which is the highest temp recorded on the die, while Ryzen Master will show you average.


----------



## refmon

Hello,
I have a x570 elite wifi and I can't update my bios at all. If I use any update past F1 I just get stuck on the Aorus splash screen. I've checked the bios and it looks like the update went through fine. I’ve tried resetting the bios, rolling back to the second update and reinstalling windows 10 but nothing helped. The only thing that works is rolling back to the factory default bios version. I have no idea what to do here.


----------



## sigprof

Waltc said:


> *SIV* simply doesn't work at all--when I try and install and run it, it drops into a "_trying to start EasyTune engine service_" loop from which it never recovers.


 I also had the same problem, and then I found some error events in the System log (event 7000 from Service Control Manager) — the *gdrv* service failed to start because the system could not check the digital signature of the file. The file in question was *C:\Windows\gdrv.sys*, and it actually had a good digital signature from *GIGA-BYTE TECHNOLOGY CO., LTD.*, but apparently that signature was not acceptable for Windows.

It turned out that the signature error happens only when *Secure Boot* is enabled — after I disabled *Secure Boot* in setup, the gdrv driver could be loaded successfully, and then the SIV utility started working. So it seems that low-level Gigabyte utilities are not compatible with the Secure Boot restrictions.


----------



## Metalhead79

refmon said:


> Hello,
> I have a x570 elite wifi and I can't update my bios at all. If I use any update past F1 I just get stuck on the Aorus splash screen. I've checked the bios and it looks like the update went through fine. I’ve tried resetting the bios, rolling back to the second update and reinstalling windows 10 but nothing helped. The only thing that works is rolling back to the factory default bios version. I have no idea what to do here.


I have the X570 Elite WIFI as well and updating past the F1 BIOS causes constant BSODs in Windows. I've tried Googling around and haven't found any solutions. It's really annoying.


----------



## Diablo85

GBT-MatthewH said:


> * Latest BETA BIOS with AGESA 1003 ABBA (9/19) *
> 
> 
> *Change log:
> 
> 
> We have a temporary work around for slow response when disabling CSM - hit CTRL-F6 in BIOS and select "VGA First". This will lower resolution, but should fix the lag.
> Disappearing SSD/HDD in boot priority should be fixed, let me know.
> *
> X570 AORUS Xtreme -  F5B
> X570 AORUS Master -  F7B
> X570 AORUS Ultra-  F6B
> X570 AORUS Pro Wifi -  F6B
> X570 AORUS Pro -  F6B
> X570 I AORUS Pro (ITX)-  F6B
> X570 AORUS Elite -  F5B
> X570 AORUS Elite Wifi -  F3B
> X570 Gaming X -  F5B
> 
> As always if I messed up a link just let me know.


Any chance you can add that bold part to the post on the first page as well?


----------



## bigcid10

n4p0l3onic said:


> so I'm running a 3900X with aorus master f7a bios, corsair h115i platinum cooler, I left everything in BIOS auto except for XMP profile and enabled PBO advanced with 200 mhz offset... well windows apps detecting the core voltage during cinebench benchmark to be as high as 1.47 volts (cpu-z, hwinfo, ryzen master)! and I don't like the temperature too... (reached 85 celcius)
> 
> any suggestion on how to lower the voltage and temp? help please.


first off, what kind of case do you have?, how are your fans mounted?
auto cpu volts don't cut it 1.225-1.350 max manual setting 
default voltage setting on that board is too high
85c tells me your cooling is not mounted right,or you fans aren't flowing the right way
is that temp at load or Idle?


----------



## Ojive

GBT-MatthewH said:


> * Latest BETA BIOS with AGESA 1003 ABBA (9/19) *
> 
> Change log:
> 
> 
> 
> We have a temporary work around for slow response when disabling CSM - hit CTRL-F6 in BIOS and select "VGA First". This will lower resolution, but should fix the lag.
> Disappearing SSD/HDD in boot priority should be fixed, let me know.
> 
> X570 AORUS Xtreme -  F5B
> X570 AORUS Master -  F7B
> X570 AORUS Ultra-  F6B
> X570 AORUS Pro Wifi -  F6B
> X570 AORUS Pro -  F6B
> X570 I AORUS Pro (ITX)-  F6B
> X570 AORUS Elite -  F5B
> X570 AORUS Elite Wifi -  F3B
> X570 Gaming X -  F5B
> 
> As always if I messed up a link just let me know.


Probably stupid question, but I have to ask: is there any chance that latest BIOS (F7A) messed up RGB Fusion? It stopped working for me after I flashed F7A. There were otherwise NO other changes. "RGB Fusion has stopped working" a few seconds after i start it.

edit: uninstalling and re-installing didn't help.


----------



## n4p0l3onic

bigcid10 said:


> first off, what kind of case do you have?, how are your fans mounted?
> auto cpu volts don't cut it 1.225-1.350 max manual setting
> default voltage setting on that board is too high
> 85c tells me your cooling is not mounted right,or you fans aren't flowing the right way
> is that temp at load or Idle?


on a 100% load during cinebench test of course. My fans are mounted as default of course, I'm using nzxt h710i case with it's stock fans.

how do I lower the voltage? I mean which parameter in the BIOS is the best way to set it? are you telling me to lower the voltage to around 1.225-1.350 volts?


----------



## refmon

*refmon*



Metalhead79 said:


> I have the X570 Elite WIFI as well and updating past the F1 BIOS causes constant BSODs in Windows. I've tried Googling around and haven't found any solutions. It's really annoying.


Tell me if you ever find the solution


----------



## drmrlordx

@GBT-MatthewH

Thanks for the UEFI updates! F7b seems to have fixed my x570 Master's boot problems. Now it detects my 970 Evo, no problem. No new problems seem to have been introduced. At least not that I've noticed.

Any chance of you giving some support to those of us having problems with the integrated AX200 on the 5 GHz band connecting to an AC router? It's driving me a bit crazy. 2.4 GHz band is fine so I can live with that, for now.


----------



## zerowalker

can anyone confirm Core Temp being super slow and/or showing all core frequencies the same (about 3.7ghz in my case, never changing) whenever SVM is enabled?
x570 AORUS Pro F5, 3900x.


----------



## Cata79

If people are having trouble from sleep, try uninstalling that rgb fusion crap and reflash the bios. As soon as I installed RGB fusion, my pc couldn't wake up from sleep.


----------



## bigcid10

n4p0l3onic said:


> on a 100% load during cinebench test of course. My fans are mounted as default of course, I'm using nzxt h710i case with it's stock fans.
> 
> how do I lower the voltage? I mean which parameter in the BIOS is the best way to set it? are you telling me to lower the voltage to around 1.225-1.350 volts?


what I mean was ,In what direction are they flowing ?
ones in front,blowing in?
ones in back blowing out?
ones on top out or in?
just wondering as it makes a difference .
brand of fan aren't real inportant
as far as cpu volts ,it should be in the tweaking page under where the cpu parameters are
I have a Ultra board but it probably isn't much different 
just change the auto to whatever setting you choose(not literally,lol)

also where is your radiator mounted and are the fans on inside or outside of it? 
Thanks


----------



## n4p0l3onic

bigcid10 said:


> what I mean was ,In what direction are they flowing ?
> ones in front,blowing in?
> ones in back blowing out?
> ones on top out or in?
> just wondering as it makes a difference .
> brand of fan aren't real inportant
> as far as cpu volts ,it should be in the tweaking page under where the cpu parameters are
> I have a Ultra board but it probably isn't much different
> just change the auto to whatever setting you choose(not literally,lol)
> 
> also where is your radiator mounted and are the fans on inside or outside of it?
> Thanks


3 fans on the front, one rear, the AIO fans are on the top, blowing air out... I got the undervolting way, it didn't help much and slowing down single core bench score... oh well it's not like I'm going to grind the 24 threads through 100% load 24/7, I guess I'd just need to suck it up.


----------



## Ufuk Özsaran

Hello to everyone..

I have a few critical questions of mine.I would be glad if you help..

3900X and X570 bought aorus master motherboard.I will have it in 10 days.

*my first question is;*

1.I have the G.skill F4-4000C18Q-32GTZ memory. 4x8 used as a kit

Link of products : https://www.gskill.com/product/165/168/1536227472/F4-4000C18Q-32GTZ-Overview

Can I use 3733 MHz on my x570 aorus master motherboard?Can I install all 4 memories? According to the QVL list, 4 of 3733 MHz gskill memories can be installed.Do you think it is possible?

2.Finally, I'm thinking of running my 3900X processor like 4.3 4.4 ghz. I have a custom cooling system. D5 pump GTX 560 radiator and noctua industrial fans, etc... Is it better to stay in F7A? Is it better to install the F7B?

waiting for answers from friends who have experienced..

Thank you all.


----------



## Ironcobra

n4p0l3onic said:


> so I'm running a 3900X with aorus master f7a bios, corsair h115i platinum cooler, I left everything in BIOS auto except for XMP profile and enabled PBO advanced with 200 mhz offset... well windows apps detecting the core voltage during cinebench benchmark to be as high as 1.47 volts (cpu-z, hwinfo, ryzen master)! and I don't like the temperature too... (reached 85 celcius)
> 
> any suggestion on how to lower the voltage and temp? help please.


I have a platinum 115i as well, you should move that rad to the front of your case and do push pull if you can. Front is whats recommended by corsair on there forums. It changed my temps alot. I dont see over 55 benching and 50 gaming on my 3600. Maybe upgrade the rest of your fans as well?


----------



## RedRumy3

I would think you should have no problems on master since my ultra is able to run 4 sticks @ ddr4-3733 16-18-18-36 no problems. 



Ufuk Özsaran said:


> Hello to everyone..
> 
> I have a few critical questions of mine.I would be glad if you help..
> 
> 3900X and X570 bought aorus master motherboard.I will have it in 10 days.
> 
> *my first question is;*
> 
> 1.I have the G.skill F4-4000C18Q-32GTZ memory. 4x8 used as a kit
> 
> Link of products : https://www.gskill.com/product/165/168/1536227472/F4-4000C18Q-32GTZ-Overview
> 
> Can I use 3733 MHz on my x570 aorus master motherboard?Can I install all 4 memories? According to the QVL list, 4 of 3733 MHz gskill memories can be installed.Do you think it is possible?
> 
> 2.Finally, I'm thinking of running my 3900X processor like 4.3 4.4 ghz. I have a custom cooling system. D5 pump GTX 560 radiator and noctua industrial fans, etc... Is it better to stay in F7A? Is it better to install the F7B?
> 
> waiting for answers from friends who have experienced..
> 
> Thank you all.


----------



## Ufuk Özsaran

RedRumy3 said:


> I would think you should have no problems on master since my ultra is able to run 4 sticks @ ddr4-3733 16-18-18-36 no problems.


Hello.

I'm glad to hear that


brand and model of your memory exactly?


----------



## RedRumy3

Ufuk Özsaran said:


> Hello.
> 
> I'm glad to hear that
> 
> 
> brand and model of your memory exactly?


 F4-4000C18D-16GTZKW - Gskill Trident Z


----------



## Marius A

n4p0l3onic said:


> 3 fans on the front, one rear, the AIO fans are on the top, blowing air out... I got the undervolting way, it didn't help much and slowing down single core bench score... oh well it's not like I'm going to grind the 24 threads through 100% load 24/7, I guess I'd just need to suck it up.


well , i had to undervolt aswell my cpu 3800x was also geting 80c+ on auto on the x570 master tested clc280 ( wasted a 11g kryo tube paste by trying different water block positions ending in the same result) and noctua nh u12a +conductonaut liquid metal, but surprise surprise with bios f7a with -0.08125 +cpu voltage llc standard+pbo off i get best score single and multi and temps averages out during aida64 stability at 77 with very small spikes at 83 room temp 25c. Just try and let me know, for me its the first bios with which with this settings i dont get lower scores than keeping voltages on auto, but actually higher ones and way better temps


----------



## n4p0l3onic

Ironcobra said:


> I have a platinum 115i as well, you should move that rad to the front of your case and do push pull if you can. Front is whats recommended by corsair on there forums. It changed my temps alot. I dont see over 55 benching and 50 gaming on my 3600. Maybe upgrade the rest of your fans as well?


what do you mean with doing push pull? 1 fan that is mounted on the radiator doing push and the other fan doing pull? different air direction? is that what you mean?



Marius A said:


> well , i had to undervolt aswell my cpu 3800x was also geting 80c+ on auto on the x570 master tested clc280 ( wasted a 11g kryo tube paste by trying different water block positions ending in the same result) and noctua nh u12a +conductonaut liquid metal, but surprise surprise with bios f7a with -0.08125 +cpu voltage llc standard+pbo off i get best score single and multi and temps averages out during aida64 stability at 77 with very small spikes at 83 room temp 25c. Just try and let me know, for me its the first bios with which with this settings i dont get lower scores than keeping voltages on auto, but actually higher ones and way better temps


yes undervolting help, but it lower my socres haha, maybe as a last resort...


----------



## zerowalker

Btw, what temps should i be expecting with Noctua DH15 3900x on X570 AORUS Pro?
I am currently getting from 40c up to 85c depending on the loads.
Before on the stock cooler i even got to 100c which i notice is beyond the tjmax or 95c,
so i am worried i might have broken something, but i hope the safety features inside would have throttled it long before then though.

Also hope my previous question didn't get missed about SVM or whatever it was called causing issues with Core Temp and maybe other stuff that i don't know:S

thanks


----------



## hahler2

Anyone else having issues with the latest stable ABBA bios? I'm running a 3600X on a Aorus Pro WiFi board with F6A bios installed. Am getting 100 mhz higher clock speeds but I'm also having horrible gaming issues. Games are stuttering and locking up on me constantly. Going to try rolling back to the last bios but was just curious if anyone else was having issues.


----------



## bigcid10

n4p0l3onic said:


> 3 fans on the front, one rear, the AIO fans are on the top, blowing air out... I got the undervolting way, it didn't help much and slowing down single core bench score... oh well it's not like I'm going to grind the 24 threads through 100% load 24/7, I guess I'd just need to suck it up.


I have my 3900 set at 43.00 all core OC
with 1.350v 
it performs much better that way as the auto setting ,
I lose 400-500 points on CB20
7600 vs 7150 PTs


----------



## Ironcobra

n4p0l3onic said:


> what do you mean with doing push pull? 1 fan that is mounted on the radiator doing push and the other fan doing pull? different air direction? is that what you mean?







Try moving your radiator to the front of your case it helped me alot that way its bringing in cool air. Also what paste did you use and in what configuration, x seems or dots over each ccx seems best for ryzen 3


----------



## Soeski

bigcid10 said:


> I have my 3900 set at 43.00 all core OC
> with 1.350v
> it performs much better that way as the auto setting ,
> I lose 400-500 points on CB20
> 7600 vs 7150 PTs


I already crash (CB20 crashes) when I set all-core @ 41.50 at whatever voltage. You have one lucky binning 
Max I can go is 4125MHz all-core, and that does not score higher than Auto+PBO.


----------



## CaptnJones

zerowalker said:


> Btw, what temps should i be expecting with Noctua DH15 3900x on X570 AORUS Pro?
> I am currently getting from 40c up to 85c depending on the loads.
> Before on the stock cooler i even got to 100c which i notice is beyond the tjmax or 95c,
> so i am worried i might have broken something, but i hope the safety features inside would have throttled it long before then though.
> 
> Also hope my previous question didn't get missed about SVM or whatever it was called causing issues with Core Temp and maybe other stuff that i don't know:S
> 
> thanks


What method did u use when applying the thermal paste? Try using the x spread method


----------



## intothecocytus

*NB Temperature*

Hello. I recently got my new PC put together and I am running this Auros x570 Elite, 3700x ryzen with 3600 gskill trident neo and I have been doing some light testing with temps to make sure things are set up correctly. Now I'm relatively new to the whole custom PC and all the checks and tests involved and I do not overclock (yet) so I just have a few questions regarding where the NB is located on this board and what an average temp should be. 

Using Hwmonitor, the TMPIN2 temp peaks at about 72c then lowers as the fans accelerate to lower the temp to about 65. The fans will kick in as it approaches 68-70c.


----------



## smoicol

Hello guys, I would like to make my g.skill 2x16gb 17 19 19 39 work in xmp, but the PC does not start remains black screen or if part of the Windows screen goes in To Blue screen, can you tell me if there is anything I can do? I only use the vram at 1.35v the rest is on normal or auto.....thanks


----------



## pschorr1123

intothecocytus said:


> Hello. I recently got my new PC put together and I am running this Auros x570 Elite, 3700x ryzen with 3600 gskill trident neo and I have been doing some light testing with temps to make sure things are set up correctly. Now I'm relatively new to the whole custom PC and all the checks and tests involved and I do not overclock (yet) so I just have a few questions regarding where the NB is located on this board and what an average temp should be.
> 
> Using Hwmonitor, the TMPIN2 temp peaks at about 72c then lowers as the fans accelerate to lower the temp to about 65. The fans will kick in as it approaches 68-70c.


The correct Chipset (NB) reading is under the IT8688E sensor not the higher reading in the picture as verified by GB Matthew Not sure how Hwmonitor reports as I use HWiNFO64 but should still present the IT8688E sensor

I have yet to see mine go above 62 degrees however, I have a Liquid cooled Vega64 so I would expect the chipset to get much hotter if you are gaming with a normal non reference cooler as it will dump hot air directly into the chipset intake fan. 

I also have my chipset (pch) fan set to the silent profile in the bios.


----------



## intothecocytus

pschorr1123 said:


> The correct Chipset (NB) reading is under the IT8688E sensor not the higher reading in the picture as verified by GB Matthew Not sure how Hwmonitor reports as I use HWiNFO64 but should still present the IT8688E sensor
> 
> I have yet to see mine go above 62 degrees however, I have a Liquid cooled Vega64 so I would expect the chipset to get much hotter if you are gaming with a normal non reference cooler as it will dump hot air directly into the chipset intake fan.
> 
> I also have my chipset (pch) fan set to the silent profile in the bios.



Im using a 980 hybrid with rad as exhaust on the top with 2 other exhaust fans. I have a triple fan rad for CPU cooling as side intake along with 3 intake fans on the bottom, 9 fans in total (considering a small exhaust fan on the back) 

I just need to know if 70ish c is a safe operating temp for the NB


----------



## n4p0l3onic

Ironcobra said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9pykvwv5vcY
> 
> Try moving your radiator to the front of your case it helped me alot that way its bringing in cool air. Also what paste did you use and in what configuration, x seems or dots over each ccx seems best for ryzen 3


I just used the standard thermal paste that came with the AIO... I tried moving the radiator forward and made the back fan that cool the radiator pulls air out, it seem to make the temp actually worse somewhat... I'd try reverting things... don't mind much, this would be my final attempt.


----------



## panni

smoicol said:


> Hello guys, I would like to make my g.skill 2x16gb 17 19 19 39 work in xmp, but the PC does not start remains black screen or if part of the Windows screen goes in To Blue screen, can you tell me if there is anything I can do? I only use the vram at 1.35v the rest is on normal or auto.....thanks


Try 1.36V, set PCIE to version 3, also which speed are you trying to achieve?

Edit: Did you use the correct memory slots and is your memory on the QVL for the board?


----------



## GBT-MatthewH

drmrlordx said:


> @GBT-MatthewH
> 
> Thanks for the UEFI updates! F7b seems to have fixed my x570 Master's boot problems. Now it detects my 970 Evo, no problem. No new problems seem to have been introduced. At least not that I've noticed.
> 
> Any chance of you giving some support to those of us having problems with the integrated AX200 on the 5 GHz band connecting to an AC router? It's driving me a bit crazy. 2.4 GHz band is fine so I can live with that, for now.


Hmm, not sure if this would be a GIGABYTE issue or Intel. AFAIK as long as the module is working correctly it would point to a driver/card issue.


----------



## Leito360

Has anyone OCd a ballistix sport LT from 3200 to 3600MHz C16 in an Aorus Elite? Is it stable? 

Enviado desde mi Mi A1 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Ironcobra

n4p0l3onic said:


> I just used the standard thermal paste that came with the AIO... I tried moving the radiator forward and made the back fan that cool the radiator pulls air out, it seem to make the temp actually worse somewhat... I'd try reverting things... don't mind much, this would be my final attempt.


The top and back fans should be exhaust, the front intake fans should be on the radiator. You might want to try new thermal paste like TT grizzly. What is your water temp during the high temps. Are you using the icue software to put the pump on extreme?


----------



## Tantawi

Leito360 said:


> Has anyone OCd a ballistix sport LT from 3200 to 3600MHz C16 in an Aorus Elite? Is it stable?
> 
> Enviado desde mi Mi A1 mediante Tapatalk


I do, using the fast preset timings from DRAM calculator, rock stable at 1.4v!


----------



## Leito360

Tantawi said:


> I do, using the fast preset timings from DRAM calculator, rock stable at 1.4v!


I forgot to ask: 2x8 or 2x16?. I'm aiming for 2x16,but will they reach the target oc of 3600? Also, what timings? (I didn't download the calculator yet xD )

Enviado desde mi Mi A1 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## smoicol

Thanks for the answer, unfortunately the ram are not in qvl, as motherboard I have a gigabyte x570itx with last BIOS, now I have a 3800x tomorrow I'll mount a 3900x


----------



## pschorr1123

intothecocytus said:


> Im using a 980 hybrid with rad as exhaust on the top with 2 other exhaust fans. I have a triple fan rad for CPU cooling as side intake along with 3 intake fans on the bottom, 9 fans in total (considering a small exhaust fan on the back)
> 
> I just need to know if 70ish c is a safe operating temp for the NB


Unfortunately AMD does not publish simple basic information such as safe max temp of x570 chipset. 

Digging around in a couple of forums I came across people having system shut down when the pch hits 80 degrees. source:https://forums.overclockers.co.uk/t...t-x570-chipset-temps-and-fan-speeds.18861152/

The point I was trying to make in my previous post is that your chipset might be much cooler than the 70 degrees reported. Just be sure you are looking at right temp as I found HWMonitor's labeling of temps isn't very clear. On my setup Tempin 5 matches temp wise as HWiNFOs chipset fan temp. 70 degrees that seems a bit warm to me but you said your fan kicks in and knocks it down to 65-68. So you are well below the limits of shut down.

My system is a high air flow setup with 2 200mm fans on front as intake with another 200mm fan on top as exhaust plus a 140 on rear for exhaust. Plus a 120mm fan on Tower style cpu cooler

Kinda sucks that you can not find what would seem to be an easy answer

tldr 70 is fine just make sure you do not creep up towards 80.


----------



## nangu

n4p0l3onic said:


> I just used the standard thermal paste that came with the AIO... I tried moving the radiator forward and made the back fan that cool the radiator pulls air out, it seem to make the temp actually worse somewhat... I'd try reverting things... don't mind much, this would be my final attempt.


I faced a similar problem with my setup. I have an EVGA CLC 280 AIO with radiator at front, fans as intake. I had 85ºC temps under Cinebench. I did the repaste by spreading it where the chiplets and IO die are located, and used Coolermaster Mastergel instead the generic one that came with the AIO. Now my temps are much better, around 70ºC in Cinebench MT, 50 to 55ºC in gaming.

Also, if you set PBO expect CPU temp to raise about 5ºC more. In my case, undervolting yields better overall temps but I have some performance loss, so you have to test and decide what's best for you.

I suggest to replace the thermal paste and check your block mount.


----------



## drmrlordx

GBT-MatthewH said:


> Hmm, not sure if this would be a GIGABYTE issue or Intel. AFAIK as long as the module is working correctly it would point to a driver/card issue.


It does appear to be a driver issue. Intel doesn't seem to want to support the product at all wherever possible - since I'm in the Win10 fast ring, they won't provide support despite the fact that they're using the fast ring as a test environment for an unreleased driver (21.40.0.1). I've started sending feedback to MS on the issue, but I've gotten no traction yet. Also the problem exists for some users that have installed AX200 NICs in their laptops and desktops (via PCIe adapters). Intel won't support them either.

The only ones they will support are people who got the devices as a part of OE equipment and are running Win10 1903 (basically). Which technically would cover my case were I not in the fast ring. But no answers to the problem are forthcoming, so I'm not sure where to go with it from here. I started a separate thread for the problem here:

https://www.overclock.net/forum/180...00-wifi-6-x570-aorus-master.html#post28110764

(that points to the post with the most relevant information, including Windows Events logs). 

The NIC just keeps resetting itself. It's odd and annoying.


----------



## Tantawi

Leito360 said:


> I forgot to ask: 2x8 or 2x16?. I'm aiming for 2x16,but will they reach the target oc of 3600? Also, what timings? (I didn't download the calculator yet xD )
> 
> Enviado desde mi Mi A1 mediante Tapatalk


YMMV, but running 2x16 here no problem, I am too lazy to reboot to give you the timing, but they are exactly like in DRAM calculator (but I remember I ignored their 1.43v and kept 1.4v)


----------



## Ufuk Özsaran

RedRumy3 said:


> F4-4000C18D-16GTZKW - Gskill Trident Z



hello again.

What is the voltage you supply to the ram when you insert 4 sticks?

Thanks.


----------



## killaho

Leito360 said:


> Has anyone OCd a ballistix sport LT from 3200 to 3600MHz C16 in an Aorus Elite? Is it stable?
> 
> Enviado desde mi Mi A1 mediante Tapatalk


3600mhz is definitely obtainable. Almost a given with the 3200 Ballistix sport LT.

I have the same RAM (2x16GB) running at 3800mhz Prime95 stable. Quite a few others are able to as well. 

Try these RAM settings and adjust accordingly. Keep an eye on the TRFC value. That is the key. Micron E die does not like going under 550 at 3800mhz.


----------



## Leito360

killaho said:


> 3600mhz is definitely obtainable. Almost a given with the 3200 Ballistix sport LT.
> 
> 
> 
> I have the same RAM (2x16GB) running at 3800mhz Prime95 stable. Quite a few others are able to as well.
> 
> 
> 
> Try these RAM settings and adjust accordingly. Keep an eye on the TRFC value. That is the key. Micron E die does not like going under 550 at 3800mhz.


I'll just save that post. Thanks!! 

Enviado desde mi Mi A1 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Diablo85

Has anyone else that has had trouble with Gigabyte BIOS updates (beta or otherwise) that resulted in Windows not load after bios update that has had the latest beta bios fix this issue for them - either from updating the bios and windows just worked (doesn't work for me, tried 3 different times, can't get to safe mode), or has had to do a clean install of Windows and was successful with the beta bios this way?

Gigabyte support is wanting me to do a clean install with the latest beta Xtreme bios and I'm just _super_ reluctant to do so blindly.


----------



## intothecocytus

pschorr1123 said:


> Unfortunately AMD does not publish simple basic information such as safe max temp of x570 chipset.
> 
> Digging around in a couple of forums I came across people having system shut down when the pch hits 80 degrees. source:https://forums.overclockers.co.uk/t...t-x570-chipset-temps-and-fan-speeds.18861152/
> 
> The point I was trying to make in my previous post is that your chipset might be much cooler than the 70 degrees reported. Just be sure you are looking at right temp as I found HWMonitor's labeling of temps isn't very clear. On my setup Tempin 5 matches temp wise as HWiNFOs chipset fan temp. 70 degrees that seems a bit warm to me but you said your fan kicks in and knocks it down to 65-68. So you are well below the limits of shut down.
> 
> My system is a high air flow setup with 2 200mm fans on front as intake with another 200mm fan on top as exhaust plus a 140 on rear for exhaust. Plus a 120mm fan on Tower style cpu cooler
> 
> Kinda sucks that you can not find what would seem to be an easy answer
> 
> tldr 70 is fine just make sure you do not creep up towards 80.


Im using a different temp monitoring software and found out that its my CPU. 
It is randomly shooting up to 4.3mhz under very light load but under Prime95 stress test only runs on 3.7 at 100% full cores and I dont understand why the speed shoots up like this during general run of the mill activity


----------



## JWMc

*Explanation of highest Zen 2 boost clocks and voltages seen only during light load*



intothecocytus said:


> Im using a different temp monitoring software and found out that its my CPU.
> It is randomly shooting up to 4.3mhz under very light load but under Prime95 stress test only runs on 3.7 at 100% full cores and I dont understand why the speed shoots up like this during general run of the mill activity


I think your confusion about this is fairly widespread, which is understandable as it is counterintuitive. Only during light-load is there enough thermal/power/current budget remaining for the boosting algorithm to even be capable of boosting a core all the way up to the rated clock speed (or higher), with a corresponding spike in vCore. Therefore, only during light load will you see the max clock speeds. This type of thing has been commonplace with mobile SoCs for years, the "race to sleep," effect: in which the processor boosts hard for brief periods to get its work done more quickly and then return to a low power state as quickly as it can, thus drawing less power overall than if it were to run at a slower clock speed for a longer period of time.

A single core at full load is still a light load by comparison to CineBench multi-core for example, especially on a 3900x or 3950x, so the full boost clock (or higher) can be sustained in that scenario, given adequate cooling. What I'm hoping is that AMD can safely give us, at least optionally, a way to force the boosting algorithm into a mode in which overall boost clocks are sacrificed by _whatever_ amount is necessary to maintain enough headroom for the maximum single-core boost clock to be safely sustained. In theory, that mode of operation should yield the best performance for many workloads, such as with most games, in which the primary thread often hovers around 100% load, thus becoming the bottleneck.


----------



## Billy McDowell

https://cdn.discordapp.com/attachments/272035812277878785/625876837272256538/unknown.png


----------



## Billy McDowell

Still tuning but good results so far on air.


----------



## JWMc

Billy McDowell said:


> Still tuning but good results so far on air.


Nice! What is the tool you are using to manually overclock each of your cores like that? What air cooler are you using? Any other relevant details regarding your cooling setup, such as A/C unit assistance?

In my case (no pun intended), I am "ducting" a floor A/C vent into my open PC case, and seeing very good temps with the Wraith Prism and its pre-applied paste. I wonder what my results would be with upgraded cooling.


----------



## Spectre73

*RGB Controller firmware update*

I probably messed with the RGB firmware on the x570 Master (don't ask, lack of coffee in the morning).

Is there a way to update the RGB firmware on the board, or is it part of the UEFI update?

I really would appreciate a separate RGB flasher with most recent firmware for peace of mind, just to be sure.


----------



## Jeffreybt

Billy McDowell said:


> Still tuning but good results so far on air.


been playing with manual OC myself as well and ended up with the same
@1.325v
CCD0 = 4.5
CCD1 = 4.3
I had to put LLC to medium or it would crash on high load though.

is there a way to OC each CCD via the bios or is it RM option only.


----------



## Jaos

I overclocked my BLS2K16G4D32AESB to my target of 3600 FCLK of 1800MHz and 1.37v. I just had to up tRCDRD to get it to pass all the stress tests successfully.


----------



## wingman99

How does everyone like the Gigabyte X570 AORUS?


----------



## Leito360

Jaos said:


> I overclocked my BLS2K16G4D32AESB to my target of 3600 FCLK of 1800MHz and 1.37v. I just had to up tRCDRD to get it to pass all the stress tests successfully.


Which mobo do you have? 

Enviado desde mi Mi A1 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## RaXelliX

wingman99 said:


> How does everyone like the Gigabyte X570 AORUS?


I love my Master thus far coming from 10+ years of ASUS use. This my first proper Gigabyte board (aside from OEM board 15 years ago that is meaningless).
They could improve the BIOS UI but im afraid that would increase BIOS size and could cause troubles in the future.

I would like more options for tweaking in BIOS tho. For a 400€ board it's a little barebones for my taste.
I also do not like duplication of features in BIOS like Infinity Fabric, Memory Speeed, Gear Down Mode etc appearing in multiple menus but if i change it in one menu, it does not change in the other so im never really sure what setting does the BIOS ultimately use.

In terms of board features for the price i would have like to have seen double Wi-Fi antennas instead of one and 4x USB 2.0 ports at the back being swapped for 3.0 instead.
Also i don't understand why the board (and also Aorus Xtreme for that matter) shipped with 16MB chips for BIOS instead of 32MB. ASUS uses 32MB on their Crosshair boards. Considering the price base already i doubt this would have added much cost. Thankfully the primary is socketed.
In terms of asthetics i would have like for them go more more stealth/black with IO cover, PCI-E slots and the chipset cover that currently are silver/chrome and clash with my color theme.

But these are minor gripes about an excellent board overall.


----------



## bucdan

RaXelliX said:


> I love my Master thus far coming from 10+ years of ASUS use. This my first proper Gigabyte board (aside from OEM board 15 years ago that is meaningless).
> They could improve the BIOS UI but im afraid that would increase BIOS size and could cause troubles in the future.
> 
> I would like more options for tweaking in BIOS tho. For a 400€ board it's a little barebones for my taste.
> I also do not like duplication of features in BIOS like Infinity Fabric, Memory Speeed, Gear Down Mode etc appearing in multiple menus but if i change it in one menu, it does not change in the other so im never really sure what setting does the BIOS ultimately use.
> 
> In terms of board features for the price i would have like to have seen double Wi-Fi antennas instead of one and 4x USB 2.0 ports at the back being swapped for 3.0 instead.
> Also i don't understand why the board (and also Aorus Xtreme for that matter) shipped with 16MB chips for BIOS instead of 32MB. ASUS uses 32MB on their Crosshair boards. Considering the price base already i doubt this would have added much cost. Thankfully the primary is socketed.
> In terms of asthetics i would have like for them go more more stealth/black with IO cover, PCI-E slots and the chipset cover that currently are silver/chrome and clash with my color theme.
> 
> But these are minor gripes about an excellent board overall.


I'd be perfectly happy if they just used the ugly old BIOS interface from the old days, assuming it reduced the size. I agree with your statement 100%.


----------



## Soeski

Jeffreybt said:


> been playing with manual OC myself as well and ended up with the same
> @1.325v
> CCD0 = 4.5
> CCD1 = 4.3
> I had to put LLC to medium or it would crash on high load though.
> 
> is there a way to OC each CCD via the bios or is it RM option only.


What the h*ll; 1.04v peak and 0.4v average? 27C idle temp? What cooling monster do you have?
How can your voltages and temps be so low? 

I run avg 1.38v, peak 1.5+, all-core 4150Mhz and I get crashes. With Auto+PBO on I can get a 7100 CB20 rating, and those voltages. My IDLE temp is 58-60, peak is 89C.
When my pc is IDLE I still have about 1.3v+ usage continuously. Using Ryzen Balanced Power Plan.
Is that all you did? Set CCD0 and CCD1, set voltage, LLC to medium and done?


----------



## JWMc

*3900x average vCore and temps too high*



Soeski said:


> What the h*ll; 1.04v peak and 0.4v average? 27C idle temp? What cooling monster do you have?
> How can your voltages and temps be so low?
> 
> I run avg 1.38v, peak 1.5+, all-core 4150Mhz and I get crashes. With Auto+PBO on I can get a 7100 CB20 rating, and those voltages. My IDLE temp is 58-60, peak is 89C.
> When my pc is IDLE I still have about 1.3v+ usage continuously. Using Ryzen Balanced Power Plan.
> Is that all you did? Set CCD0 and CCD1, set voltage, LLC to medium and done?


I think he started up Ryzen Master just before taking the screenshot, so it had only been running very briefly while measuring at idle, leading to low peak/average vCore and temps.

Seems like your average vCore might be running too high, that seems to be happening for people even using default settings.
I'm averaging about 1.30-1.33v vCore under CB R15/R20 multi, so if you're quoting your average vCore while under full load, then that might not be so bad. But I hear that 1.325v is the max _universally_ safe manual vCore, so seeing your non-manual vCore averaging 1.38v does seem to be a potential safety issue!

Thus far, I've been unable to show a performance boost by using PBO +/- AutoOC, with various attempted configurations. I was able to get 7435 CB R20 multi, and 3316 CB R15 multi on the Wraith Prism without even using PBO+AutoOC, with the help of an A/C vent, heh. But my minimum recorded CB R20 multi is 7110 using PBO set to Enabled with Auto vCore, so that seems to line up with your experience.

I'd avoid using auto vCore just for safety reasons after the disasters we've been seeing out there, plus you'll see a performance boost by lowering your vCore. Try setting vCore to Normal and the DVID offset to -0.10v. All of my best CB R15/R20 scores were recorded with that setting, and I'm currently using it. Also, setting vCore and vSoC LLC to Low or Standard (Standard is the lowest setting, below 'Low'), in conjunction with the -0.10v DVID, were also necessary for my highest bench scores.

I still haven't attempted manual per-core / per-CCX overclocking using Ryzen Master or that other tool. From reading the recent posts here, it looks like I could get over 7800 CB R20 multi by forcing my faster CCD to hold at 4.5ghz, and my slower one at 4.3ghz even under full multi-core load.

I'm still using the Wraith Prism with its pre-applied paste (with a floor A/C vent helping), and here are some of my HWiNFO64 readings after being left running for days:

Core #2 VID: 0.188v min / 1.500v max / 1.183v avg
CPU Core Voltage (SVI2 TFN): 0.844v min / 1.419v max / 1.096v avg
CPU (Tctl/Tdie): 21.1c min / 66.0c max / 30.0c avg
Min CPU CCD1 (Tdie): 17.0c


----------



## arnebanan

Diablo85 said:


> Has anyone else that has had trouble with Gigabyte BIOS updates (beta or otherwise) that resulted in Windows not load after bios update that has had the latest beta bios fix this issue for them - either from updating the bios and windows just worked (doesn't work for me, tried 3 different times, can't get to safe mode), or has had to do a clean install of Windows and was successful with the beta bios this way?
> 
> Gigabyte support is wanting me to do a clean install with the latest beta Xtreme bios and I'm just _super_ reluctant to do so blindly.


Try disabling CSM in bios, not the optimal solution, i know, but at least it works.


----------



## Marius A

i saw on gigabyte website that for x570 master the latest bios based on 1003abba is 7b is this an official bios now since is published on the website or is still beta?


----------



## wingman99

Marius A said:


> i saw on gigabyte website that for x570 master the latest bios based on 1003abba is 7b is this an official bios now since is published on the website or is still beta?


7b is beta. The b designates beta.


----------



## Billy McDowell

So I been coming up with different conclusions and soon I will have my hypothesis

1. How high can you oc the cpu per ccd? 
2. Which is better ryzen master or bios for overclocking?

I will be writing up a detailed report soon about these things.


----------



## capitollimited

Hey guys, 



New to overclocking and don't really know too much about it, but did a couple of tests on Cinebench R20 using the F5 Bios and I seem to be getting very below average scores. Using a X570 Aorus Pro Wifi board with 2 sticks DDR4 Crucial Ballistix 3200 CL16 Ram with a Ryzen 3600, and I get a 3412 score. Ram is already set to XMP default, and have really not done anything else, but this score is still concerning for an out of the box performance. Any tips to help remedy this, or did I lose the silicon lottery?


----------



## bigcid10

what is the solution for the crackling audio
Is it some voltage increase,I think I read,No?
Thank you


----------



## prsnlcrcl

wingman99 said:


> 7b is beta. The b designates beta.



I am near positive that the 'b' is not designating beta as the previous version was 7a. I believe the letter is just designating the current release version as opposed to using a number. If there is another release of the 7 series BIOS, it would be expected to be 7c.


----------



## Jeffreybt

Soeski said:


> What the h*ll; 1.04v peak and 0.4v average? 27C idle temp? What cooling monster do you have?
> How can your voltages and temps be so low?
> 
> I run avg 1.38v, peak 1.5+, all-core 4150Mhz and I get crashes. With Auto+PBO on I can get a 7100 CB20 rating, and those voltages. My IDLE temp is 58-60, peak is 89C.
> When my pc is IDLE I still have about 1.3v+ usage continuously. Using Ryzen Balanced Power Plan.
> Is that all you did? Set CCD0 and CCD1, set voltage, LLC to medium and done?


as the other guy stated above I had just opened ryzen master to take the screenshot so the average/peak voltages are not correct, however my idle temps are usually sub 30c (~25c when not on a manual OC)
45-50 during gaming peak around 74 during CB20 but still get into the 90s during prime95 small

I use a NH-D15 but my PC is a cool location ~21c (I cut a hole in the floor for the wires and put the PC in the basement on a shelf) and use this to turn it on/off/restart ( https://www.amazon.ca/gp/product/B06XDKZQLP )

as for settings for the manual OC in the bios I just disable PBO, disable spread spectrum, set SOC=1.1 Voltage Auto and enter all my manual mem timings set 1900:1900 and thats about it.
then in Ryzen Master i set the Voltage and CCD core speeds, and exclude all other settings.


----------



## Diablo85

arnebanan said:


> Try disabling CSM in bios, not the optimal solution, i know, but at least it works.


Yep. Did/tried that many times on many of the bioses that I would try and update to. After I posted that, I wound up partitioning my ssd to set up dual booting 2x windows 10, 1 being my main install that works on the bios all the way up to F3i, and the other being the clean install of Windows 10 1903 that I would put on it after updating the bios to F5b bios.

After updating to F5b beta bios and loading up windows on the separate partition, I was able to boot into it 10/10 times with no obnoxious spinning circle of death like I was encountering on my main windows install. Looks like I've got my work cut out for me this weekend now.


----------



## funks

GBT-MatthewH said:


> Hmm, not sure if this would be a GIGABYTE issue or Intel. AFAIK as long as the module is working correctly it would point to a driver/card issue.


Any update on the WiFi module disappearing issue with ERP enabled on the Aorus Pro Wifi and Ultra? Can it be fixed with a BIOS update or do people have to RMA their boards?

Tech support says to send the board in for RMA (which will result in several weeks of downtime for the user) but it looks like everyone is basically having this issue so not sure what that would do without a new board revision.


----------



## psygnosi

Hi All,

Just so if anyone is interested in watercooling the x570 Chipset on the Aorus x570 Master it can be done. It makes for a very quiet system without the whining fan noise and worry about the fan failing. You can use Watercool's Heatkiller NB/SB chipset waterblock to do it. Here is a video of how I did it to my Aorus x570 Master. I didn't use the thermal pad and removed it and cleaned the x570 chip with artic thermal remover and purifier then used artic silver. Mounting the chipset waterblock was easy. It brings down the temp from 50c+ to 31c and it doesn't seem to ever go up even when both gpu and cpu(3900x) are on load. Anyway here is the video:


----------



## BS Zalman

wingman99 said:


> 7b is beta. The b designates beta.





prsnlcrcl said:


> I am near positive that the 'b' is not designating beta as the previous version was 7a. I believe the letter is just designating the current release version as opposed to using a number. If there is another release of the 7 series BIOS, it would be expected to be 7c.


I believe every version with a letter is a BETA version, with the letter order marking the newest version.
The official BIOS release are the one without the letter.


----------



## Elrick

BS Zalman said:


> I believe every version with a letter is a BETA version, with the letter order marking the newest version.
> The official BIOS release are the one without the letter.


That is what makes Gigabyte so superior, with their bios releases :thumb: .

You know instantly what you're downloading and upgrading your motherboard with. You go conservative with your updates or you can go 'guinea-pig style' with your future upgrades.


----------



## Disassociative

Finally got around to installing F7b. Everything seems as stable as on F7a for me, and I got a tiny single threaded CPU-Z score boost so ain't complaining about that lol. The CSM workaround is handy too. Cheers Matt.


----------



## panni

BS Zalman said:


> I believe every version with a letter is a BETA version, with the letter order marking the newest version.
> The official BIOS release are the one without the letter.





Elrick said:


> That is what makes Gigabyte so superior, with their bios releases :thumb: .
> 
> You know instantly what you're downloading and upgrading your motherboard with. You go conservative with your updates or you can go 'guinea-pig style' with your future upgrades.


Sorry to disappoint here, but that's not true. F6(7)A wasn't posted officially, but F6(7)B is. Both were posted here as a BETA BIOS before. Also F4f was posted officially for the X570 Pro, so no, you're not *only* getting a "final" BIOS if it doesn't have a letter attached to it.


----------



## arnebanan

Diablo85 said:


> Yep. Did/tried that many times on many of the bioses that I would try and update to. After I posted that, I wound up partitioning my ssd to set up dual booting 2x windows 10, 1 being my main install that works on the bios all the way up to F3i, and the other being the clean install of Windows 10 1903 that I would put on it after updating the bios to F5b bios.
> 
> After updating to F5b beta bios and loading up windows on the separate partition, I was able to boot into it 10/10 times with no obnoxious spinning circle of death like I was encountering on my main windows install. Looks like I've got my work cut out for me this weekend now.


Ok, I just thought I'd mention, I only first tried disabling CSM on F5b and it booted w10 right up, which I had cloned with Acronis from my previous 850 evo sata drive on to my intel 660p.
Reinstalling windows is no big deal, installing 4+ years of programs and whatnot would be rather painful though. w10 seems to handle this with 0 issues, so far my only problem have been booting after f4j.
Disabling csm is a workaround I can live with, but I would like to have it back eventually (booting from legacy devices, optical drive especially), surely they'll fix it, after all it worked in f4j, (for me atleast) so they have that to compare with.


----------



## Athyra

if the super slow, 10-15 second black screen of nothing even before the post screen is due to a need for backward compatibility with previous gens, 
might it be possible to put a setting in bios to disable this backwards compatibility and speed this up?
i have no intentions of putting an older cpu in my system, and if i do i could just q-flash it or change the hypothetical setting before removing the 3rd gen

this slow boot up time is really annoying, especially when i go to work which has some crap 5 year old skylake celeron cpu and i am already loaded into windows before the monitor realizes what's going on


----------



## luigimita

funks said:


> Any update on the WiFi module disappearing issue with ERP enabled on the Aorus Pro Wifi and Ultra? Can it be fixed with a BIOS update or do people have to RMA their boards?
> 
> Tech support says to send the board in for RMA (which will result in several weeks of downtime for the user) but it looks like everyone is basically having this issue so not sure what that would do without a new board revision.


i have send the MB to my dealer....and I have change it with Msi x570 Carbon Wifi...the best solution for me. No problems now.


----------



## Billy McDowell

Still working on the fine tuning but I am almost there I am still on air but I don't have much more I can do from here with out water tbh & silicon lottery, I was able to get the other half at 4400 but had to keep smt off so i havent tried with smt on but it will take too much vcore to be stable with out water also is not a good idea. As long as I keep an eye on my heat I'll be good. I am trying on working a tune specifically for overvolting offset with these numbers that way when it isnt running a load it will not run alot of voltage thus being alot cooler more often, but its been alot of trial and error as soon as I figure everything out I will be happy to share my results with everyone till then I'll keep yall posted. Take a loot at the cpu-z benchmark.

https://valid.x86.fr/zge8d6


----------



## panni

arnebanan said:


> Try disabling CSM in bios, not the optimal solution, i know, but at least it works.


Does not work for me. I just updated from F4i to F6b on my Pro and immediately have the spinning wheel of death. 

Anything else I can try?

Edit: tried power cycling, after two tries windows wants to repair, which results in a blank screen (mouse visible). OK, after disabling sata hotplug, the windows repair actually goes somewhere.
Edit 2: while spinning (not in repair mode) it seems to initialize the USB devices, then turns all of them off and keeps spinning.

Edit 3: No dice. Reflashed F4i (via BIOS, not flashback), and everything is back to normal, Windows boots as it has always done.

I've tried multiple combinations of settings. Optimized defaults, my exact settings from F4i, CSM on and off, Hotplug on and off, boot override, anything. Windows just doesn't want to boot with F6b. F4i is fine. What the hell?

CSM was off all the time in F4i. Windows is on GPT with Bitlocker activated (Bitlocker unlock works, the spinning starts afterwards)

@GBT-MatthewH any clues?

Users with comparable issues: 
- https://www.overclock.net/forum/11-...570-aorus-owners-thread-209.html#post28122058
- https://www.overclock.net/forum/11-...570-aorus-owners-thread-206.html#post28121204
- https://www.overclock.net/forum/11-...570-aorus-owners-thread-221.html#post28125856

This is my drive setup: https://i.imgur.com/CQ1T0oU.png. The boot drive is connected to the chipset (NVMe), E:/ (GAMES) is an NVMe drive in the first slot (CPU).


----------



## Billy McDowell

panni said:


> Does not work for me. I just updated from F4i to F6b on my Pro and immediately have the spinning wheel of death.
> 
> Anything else I can try?
> 
> Edit: tried power cycling, after two tries windows wants to repair, which results in a blank screen (mouse visible). OK, after disabling sata hotplug, the windows repair actually goes somewhere.
> Edit 2: while spinning (not in repair mode) it seems to initialize the USB devices, then turns all of them off and keeps spinning.
> 
> Edit 3: No dice. Reflashed F4i (via BIOS, not flashback), and everything is back to normal, Windows boots as it has always done.
> 
> I've tried multiple combinations of settings. Optimized defaults, my exact settings from F4i, CSM on and off, Hotplug on and off, boot override, anything. Windows just doesn't want to boot with F6b. F4i is fine. What the hell?
> 
> CSM was off all the time in F4i. Windows is on GPT with Bitlocker activated (Bitlocker unlock works, the spinning starts afterwards)
> 
> @GBT-MatthewH any clues?
> 
> Users with comparable issues:
> - https://www.overclock.net/forum/11-...570-aorus-owners-thread-209.html#post28122058
> - https://www.overclock.net/forum/11-...570-aorus-owners-thread-206.html#post28121204
> - https://www.overclock.net/forum/11-...570-aorus-owners-thread-221.html#post28125856
> 
> This is my drive setup: https://i.imgur.com/CQ1T0oU.png. The boot drive is connected to the chipset (NVMe), E:/ (GAMES) is an NVMe drive in the first slot (CPU).


Please link me your post with your problems.


----------



## panni

Billy McDowell said:


> Please link me your post with your problems.


What? That is the post with my problems. What exactly do you need?

Edit: Ah, now I get what you mean. Well, all of the ones I've linked have Windows boot issues when updating past a certain BIOS version, with the same behaviour (endless spinning of the Windows loading animation). Some reinstalled Windows, but that can't be the solution.


----------



## panni

Comparing the BIOS version differences between the affected users (master vs. Pro) seems to indicate that the issue starts either after the "Fix compatibility of SATA hot plug and RAIDXpert2 setting" update, or AGESA 1.0.0.3 ABB.



Soeski said:


> Thank God someone else with my exact problem!! I registered especially for this! I'm in the same exact boat, it's been driving me nuts for 3 night now not being able to use my pc normally.
> Updated my BIOS from F5j to F5, F6, F7a... resulting in a spinning circle. Only going back to F4 will make my pc boot.
> GPT - Yes, UEFI - Yes (always). Does not matter what I do with CSM support, memory voltages, Clear CMOS, Load Defaults, ANYTHING... I just can't boot. Safe Mode works fine. Normal mode, even with all services and startup disabled does not work. I tried using DISKPART, BOOTREC, BCDEDIT etc etc... nothing will make it boot.
> Also using an Samsung Evo Plus 500 GB M.2 NVME.., maybe that's the issue?
> I even tried to install Windows 10 on my Samsung EVO SATA SSD, but then I get the error that my boot config cannot be edited for next-start. So that also fails. It must have something to do with (Samsung) NVME boot drives.
> I'm using an Aorus Master with 3900X by the way.


Do you by any chance have your NVMe boot drive connected to the chipset?


----------



## panni

@GBT-MatthewH update to the issue:
I was finally able to boot with F6b - I had to disable the SATA ports completely (there's a single option that disables the SATA ports on the chipset) and set the SATA mode to RAID. Now of course I don't see my SATA devices in Windows, but at least it boots.


Edit: And fixed. I did the above, booted into Windows, re-installed the newest AMD chipset drivers (which were already installed) (Edit: the drivers were not the issue, rebooted), re-enabled the SATA devices and set the mode from RAID to AHCI. Anyone else with the issue: please test this.

Edit 2: OK, this might be an issue with the SATA settings getting borked inside the BIOS. After it worked the first time I loaded my profile again and the same issue happened - Windows wouldn't load. Then I did the whole shebang again, with that profile:
- disable SATA
- set SATA to RAID
- boot Windows
- reboot
- re-enable SATA
- set mode back to AHCI.

Now it seems to stick and work after reboots.

@GBT-MatthewH if you want me to debug this further, just tell me what I should do.

Somehow this now smells heavily related: "Fix compatibility of SATA hot plug and RAIDXpert2 setting"


----------



## Billy McDowell

panni said:


> Comparing the BIOS version differences between the affected users (master vs. Pro) seems to indicate that the issue starts either after the "Fix compatibility of SATA hot plug and RAIDXpert2 setting" update, or AGESA 1.0.0.3 ABB.
> 
> 
> 
> Do you by any chance have your NVMe boot drive connected to the chipset?


yes i do i originally had a raid 0 i bought but returned one back thinking it was a bad drive for speeds when i think it was actually a bios issue not worries really ill get another setup later. 

Do me a favor and disable high precision event time and spread spectrum control. Make sure you save and reboot each time you make changes before going back to windows.

I doubt this is a issue but you might need to just (A) Rename the boot drive to C: that might be causing so weird issue or (B) reinstall windows on that drive just make a new copy not format it and move all your stuff over from the windows old folder. I have had similar issues back when i was on a x58 platform and was attempting to install a nvme via pcie gen 3. I am on a aorus xtreme but honestly i would leave csm on its better to have it the not have it and the thing is that if you installed windows with it off might be the reason it wont work with it on since i had that issue from mbr & gpt partitions from my old pc. Also if your loading default settings make sure you save and exit then let it reboot back into bios make sure your actually have the stock settings back or power it off by power supply unplug it for like a minute to make sure every all the power goes out. 

Do you have a dual bios? that would help if you did. What about q-flashback? that will help also i have used it alot from a crappy bios. Sometimes I have had to go back to the first bios release with abb then move to the one i needed to do. There have been 2 bios for my aorus xtreme that was horrible trash and i had the same issues as you. I ended up going back about 3 bios back because they others gave me the same issue afterwards... My advice start at the first release with the abb. I understand that frustration man but if you want it to work then go back to the beginning then go to one you know worked for sure before you updated. I am convinced that these bios updates that are coming out are coming from different people because every other bios it seems like is a **** show for me. I assume they have teams working on specific things to pound out problems faster and not coordinating with each other one what could break what, this is all speculation tho. 

Also try holding down the power button and reset same time for 20 sec to reset back to default bios sometimes i needed to do it 3 times power cycles and all sorts of crap but hey it did eventually let me post or go to windows then i got off that bios.

Let me know what else you have problems with.


----------



## panni

Billy McDowell said:


> yes i do i originally had a raid 0 i bought but returned one back thinking it was a bad drive for speeds when i think it was actually a bios issue not worries really ill get another setup later.
> 
> Do me a favor and disable high precision event time and spread spectrum control. Make sure you save and reboot each time you make changes before going back to windows.
> 
> I doubt this is a issue but you might need to just (A) Rename the boot drive to C: that might be causing so weird issue or (B) reinstall windows on that drive just make a new copy not format it and move all your stuff over from the windows old folder. I have had similar issues back when i was on a x58 platform and was attempting to install a nvme via pcie gen 3. I am on a aorus xtreme but honestly i would leave csm on its better to have it the not have it and the thing is that if you installed windows with it off might be the reason it wont work with it on since i had that issue from mbr & gpt partitions from my old pc. Also if your loading default settings make sure you save and exit then let it reboot back into bios make sure your actually have the stock settings back or power it off by power supply unplug it for like a minute to make sure every all the power goes out.
> 
> Do you have a dual bios? that would help if you did. What about q-flashback? that will help also i have used it alot from a crappy bios. Sometimes I have had to go back to the first bios release with abb then move to the one i needed to do. There have been 2 bios for my aorus xtreme that was horrible trash and i had the same issues as you. I ended up going back about 3 bios back because they others gave me the same issue afterwards... My advice start at the first release with the abb. I understand that frustration man but if you want it to work then go back to the beginning then go to one you know worked for sure before you updated. I am convinced that these bios updates that are coming out are coming from different people because every other bios it seems like is a **** show for me. I assume they have teams working on specific things to pound out problems faster and not coordinating with each other one what could break what, this is all speculation tho.
> 
> Also try holding down the power button and reset same time for 20 sec to reset back to default bios sometimes i needed to do it 3 times power cycles and all sorts of crap but hey it did eventually let me post or go to windows then i got off that bios.
> 
> Let me know what else you have problems with.


Thank you for the suggestions. But see my above post, I've been able to narrow the issue down to SATA settings inside the BIOS.
The Windows has always been installed on CSM off. That's not the issue (and it worked immediately again when going back to F4i).

I guess there's something fishy going on with the SATA stuff in current BIOS versions.
After toggling them off and setting them to RAID, I can boot Windows. Afterwards I can re-enable them and set them to AHCI, and it seem to work from then on.

The profile I loaded after I discovered this was created before I "fixed" this issue. I guess some setting gets to a borked state, that even carries over through saved profiles.


----------



## MrToast99

Looks like even with F7B on the Master I still have issues were something happens (this time 4 days and 23 hrs of uptime) and the board looses all fan control... CPU fan RPM reports over 3000 but in SIV it only shows 55-70% pwm... and no matter what i try to do in SIV i'm unable to rein the fan back in. I have to reboot the system.

This is running the stock Wraith Prism on a 3900x, and temps show ~50-60c during this event.


----------



## panni

@GBT-MatthewH I've attached the profile with the broken SATA stuff and the one that I saved after I fixed the issue as described above.

Also sorry for highlighting you that often today.

There's a slight difference (36basefix_F6b is obviously the working one), I hope this helps, or even shows a meaningful difference - it might also only be legacy USB support differing:


----------



## zerowalker

CaptnJones said:


> What method did u use when applying the thermal paste? Try using the x spread method


The dot i guess.

It was a pain removing the stock cooler paste, and it got on the edges and perhaps some pins which worries me, but it works so i guess nothing is shorted though:S

You think the thermal paste is the issue?


----------



## panni

killaho said:


> 3600mhz is definitely obtainable. Almost a given with the 3200 Ballistix sport LT.
> 
> I have the same RAM (2x16GB) running at 3800mhz Prime95 stable. Quite a few others are able to as well.
> 
> Try these RAM settings and adjust accordingly. Keep an eye on the TRFC value. That is the key. Micron E die does not like going under 550 at 3800mhz.


I've been trying to get that kit stable on 3800; no dice yet. Have you tried Ryzen DRAM Calc's memtest (HCI) for a couple of hours? It always produced errors eventually, sometimes after 3-4 hours.
3600 isn't an issue, but fast(er) timings on 3600 or even the safe timings on 3800 are are not working for me. 3600 needs 1.4V over here, too.

BLS16G4D32AESB.M16FE (2x16G). Any tips good sir?

Edit: After days of testing I concluded I was unlucky with the infinity fabric. Had to go way above 1050mV VDDG/P to get an hour of HCI stable on 3800 (which is not enough for me as a daily driver)


----------



## BakedPizza

rayrockiii said:


> From optimal settings, I only change 3 settings - I set XMP profile to on. I enable SVM. I enable PCIGen 3. After saving this as a profile I restart and the machine boots up with memory at the expected 3600 frequency.
> 
> Now I shut down my computer and the next day when I turn it back on, it boots back to the 1800+ frequency. I have to reboot the computer, load the profile I made with the 3 settings I changed mentioned above, and it then will boot back with 3600 frequency on the memory.


Same issue here with CMK16GX4M2B3200C16 modules (they are however listed in the Qualified Vendors List). XMP (3200Mhz) works fine the first boot, but the speed returns to native (2133Mhz) speed after a cold boot. I didn't change any of the default bios options. Tried bios F4 and F5a.

Did you find a solution? I've contacted support about this, but still waiting on a reply.


----------



## biker1284

panni said:


> I've been trying to get that kit stable on 3800; no dice yet. Have you tried Ryzen DRAM Calc's memtest (HCI) for a couple of hours? It always produced errors eventually, sometimes after 3-4 hours.
> 3600 isn't an issue, but fast(er) timings on 3600 or even the safe timings on 3800 are are not working for me. 3600 needs 1.4V over here, too.
> 
> BLS16G4D32AESB.M16FE (2x16G). Any tips good sir?
> 
> Edit: After days of testing I concluded I was unlucky with the infinity fabric. Had to go way above 1050mV VDDG/P to get an hour of HCI stable on 3800 (which is not enough for me as a daily driver)


I've got the same kit, also run into problems getting 3800 or even 3733. Pretty sure it's my IF as well on a 3700x. Perfectly stable at 3666, though. 16-19-12-12 @ 1.37 (board overvolts though so more like 1.39).


----------



## JWMc

*Memory overclocking, and actual 3900x clock speed*



panni said:


> I've been trying to get that kit stable on 3800; no dice yet. Have you tried Ryzen DRAM Calc's memtest (HCI) for a couple of hours? It always produced errors eventually, sometimes after 3-4 hours.
> 3600 isn't an issue, but fast(er) timings on 3600 or even the safe timings on 3800 are are not working for me. 3600 needs 1.4V over here, too.
> 
> BLS16G4D32AESB.M16FE (2x16G). Any tips good sir?
> 
> Edit: After days of testing I concluded I was unlucky with the infinity fabric. Had to go way above 1050mV VDDG/P to get an hour of HCI stable on 3800 (which is not enough for me as a daily driver)


This may be a TLDR for many folks, but I'm making some important points here which are little known/understood. I'm very happy with my 3900x system, I just want folks to understand what is really going on.

At least on my system, so far I haven't even been able to show a performance benefit in CineBench from going above 3600mhz CL14 fast timings from Ryzen DRAM Calc for my b-die kit. But I'm 99% certain that the only reason I'm not seeing a performance benefit is because of the increased voltages required to run the memory faster than 3600 CL14, at 1.44v and 950mV VDDG. For 3733 CL14 I'm using 1.48v and 950mV VDDG, and for 3800 CL14 I'm using 1.51v and 1050mV VDDG.

The Intel Memory Latency (and bandwidth) Checker benchmarks are improving for me at 3733 CL14 and 3800 CL14, but not my CineBench scores because the clock speeds are being slightly reduced in response to the loss of thermal and power headroom in the boost algorithm. I have yet to attempt a manual overclock to get around the restrictions of the boosting algorithm. It's also possible that in addition, the processor is no longer bandwidth starved at 3600 CL14 when it comes to CineBench, and if that is so, then pushing further wouldn't help.


A _very_ important point I'd like to make is that the clock speeds reported in CPU-Z and HWiNFO64 are only the "gross" values. Meaning they don't reflect the actual amount of cycles which are being used to execute instructions. To see the _actual_ clock speed that is really _doing something_, you need to use a tool that measures via performance counters such as Ryzen Master, which is why we see clock speeds like ~300mhz in there at idle. The processor never actually runs at such a low clock rate, the lowest I'm ever seeing in HWiNFO64 is 1800-2200mhz.

So guess what, AMD is _still_ not delivering the rated clock speed _in actuality_ for nearly anyone when it comes to the 3900x. So I'm not surprised they're having "difficulty" amassing enough highly binned chiplets to sell us the 3950x, because those chiplets are far too valuable as components of an Epyc part which yields orders of magnitude more profit.


Using another tool which measures clock speed via performance counters under Linux called corefreq, I also see clock speeds as low as 1mhz, 10mhz, etc. With corefreq, I see my Intel based system run at its maximum boost frequency under CineBench, and hold it. So my Intel system actually executes instructions at the 4ghz as reported by tools like HWiNFO.

However on my 3900x system, both corefreq and Ryzen Master will never report 4600mhz under a heavy load. For example, under CB R20 single with the affinity mask restricted to my fastest core, HWiNFO64 reports ~4525-4575mhz, while at the same time Ryzen Master reports ~4420-4465mhz. Both monitoring tools are correct, because they are measuring the raw vs the "actual," or effectual clock rates.

If anyone is seeing 4600mhz or higher under CineBench single on their 3900x _as reported by Ryzen Master_, I'd like to see a screenshot of it, along with your cooling setup. I suspect that it may be possible to sustain an actual 4600mhz clock speed under load as reported by Ryzen Master, but only with an extreme cooling setup such as a very expensive open loop water-cooling setup, or something more extreme than that.


----------



## Billy McDowell

JWMc said:


> This may be a TLDR for many folks, but I'm making some important points here which are little known/understood. I'm very happy with my 3900x system, I just want folks to understand what is really going on.
> 
> At least on my system, so far I haven't even been able to show a performance benefit in CineBench from going above 3600mhz CL14 fast timings from Ryzen DRAM Calc for my b-die kit. But I'm 99% certain that the only reason I'm not seeing a performance benefit is because of the increased voltages required to run the memory faster than 3600 CL14, at 1.44v and 950mV VDDG. For 3733 CL14 I'm using 1.48v and 950mV VDDG, and for 3800 CL14 I'm using 1.51v and 1050mV VDDG.
> 
> The Intel Memory Latency (and bandwidth) Checker benchmarks are improving for me at 3733 CL14 and 3800 CL14, but not my CineBench scores because the clock speeds are being slightly reduced in response to the loss of thermal and power headroom in the boost algorithm. I have yet to attempt a manual overclock to get around the restrictions of the boosting algorithm. It's also possible that in addition, the processor is no longer bandwidth starved at 3600 CL14 when it comes to CineBench, and if that is so, then pushing further wouldn't help.
> 
> 
> A _very_ important point I'd like to make is that the clock speeds reported in CPU-Z and HWiNFO64 are only the "gross" values. Meaning they don't reflect the actual amount of cycles which are being used to execute instructions. To see the _actual_ clock speed that is really _doing something_, you need to use a tool that measures via performance counters such as Ryzen Master, which is why we see clock speeds like ~300mhz in there at idle. The processor never actually runs at such a low clock rate, the lowest I'm ever seeing in HWiNFO64 is 1800-2200mhz.
> 
> So guess what, AMD is _still_ not delivering the rated clock speed _in actuality_ for nearly anyone when it comes to the 3900x. So I'm not surprised they're having "difficulty" amassing enough highly binned chiplets to sell us the 3950x, because those chiplets are far too valuable as components of an Epyc part which yields orders of magnitude more profit.
> 
> 
> Using another tool which measures clock speed via performance counters under Linux called corefreq, I also see clock speeds as low as 1mhz, 10mhz, etc. With corefreq, I see my Intel based system run at its maximum boost frequency under CineBench, and hold it. So my Intel system actually executes instructions at the 4ghz as reported by tools like HWiNFO.
> 
> However on my 3900x system, both corefreq and Ryzen Master will never report 4600mhz under a heavy load. For example, under CB R20 single with the affinity mask restricted to my fastest core, HWiNFO64 reports ~4525-4575mhz, while at the same time Ryzen Master reports ~4420-4465mhz. Both monitoring tools are correct, because they are measuring the raw vs the "actual," or effectual clock rates.
> 
> If anyone is seeing 4600mhz or higher under CineBench single on their 3900x _as reported by Ryzen Master_, I'd like to see a screenshot of it, along with your cooling setup. I suspect that it may be possible to sustain an actual 4600mhz clock speed under load as reported by Ryzen Master, but only with an extreme cooling setup such as a very expensive open loop water-cooling setup, or something more extreme than that.



I don't have any problems hitting my boosts because I use my brain and I fine tune my overclock. I know not everyone is that good at understanding this but the 3900x is definitely faster then the 9900k by a good margin when tuned by a pro with aquadate cooling doesn't have to be on water I'm on air and I can hit ratings that work for me but I also tune it for my applications.

https://valid.x86.fr/jyewgu

https://valid.x86.fr/bench/jyewgu

https://valid.x86.fr/bench/jyewgu/16

Grant my voltage is high and I won't burn the chip as long as I keep the heat down. If I was on water I could probably run lower voltage and lower temps together.

https://valid.x86.fr/zge8d6



This cinebench r20 score was today and It was either 4.5ghz or 4.6ghz first 6 cores Just look at my score on there and be amazed.


----------



## Soeski

JWMc said:


> I think he started up Ryzen Master just before taking the screenshot, so it had only been running very briefly while measuring at idle, leading to low peak/average vCore and temps.
> Seems like your average vCore might be running too high, that seems to be happening for people even using default settings.
> I'm averaging about 1.30-1.33v vCore under CB R15/R20 multi, so if you're quoting your average vCore while under full load, then that might not be so bad. But I hear that 1.325v is the max _universally_ safe manual vCore, so seeing your non-manual vCore averaging 1.38v does seem to be a potential safety issue!
> 
> Thus far, I've been unable to show a performance boost by using PBO +/- AutoOC, with various attempted configurations. I was able to get 7435 CB R20 multi, and 3316 CB R15 multi on the Wraith Prism without even using PBO+AutoOC, with the help of an A/C vent, heh. But my minimum recorded CB R20 multi is 7110 using PBO set to Enabled with Auto vCore, so that seems to line up with your experience.
> 
> I'd avoid using auto vCore just for safety reasons after the disasters we've been seeing out there, plus you'll see a performance boost by lowering your vCore. Try setting vCore to Normal and the DVID offset to -0.10v. All of my best CB R15/R20 scores were recorded with that setting, and I'm currently using it. Also, setting vCore and vSoC LLC to Low or Standard (Standard is the lowest setting, below 'Low'), in conjunction with the -0.10v DVID, were also necessary for my highest bench scores.
> 
> I still haven't attempted manual per-core / per-CCX overclocking using Ryzen Master or that other tool. From reading the recent posts here, it looks like I could get over 7800 CB R20 multi by forcing my faster CCD to hold at 4.5ghz, and my slower one at 4.3ghz even under full multi-core load.
> 
> I'm still using the Wraith Prism with its pre-applied paste (with a floor A/C vent helping), and here are some of my HWiNFO64 readings after being left running for days:
> 
> Core #2 VID: 0.188v min / 1.500v max / 1.183v avg
> CPU Core Voltage (SVI2 TFN): 0.844v min / 1.419v max / 1.096v avg
> CPU (Tctl/Tdie): 21.1c min / 66.0c max / 30.0c avg
> Min CPU CCD1 (Tdie): 17.0c


Well... tried to apply your settings, as well as Jeffreybt's.
- PBO off (both places in BIOS)
- VCORE to Normal (or 1.325v in Jeffreybt's settings, but then you cannot set DVID)
- DVID to -0.1
- LLC's to Low or Standard or Medium
- VSOC to 1.1 or AUTO (also 1.1)

CB20 run: 7128 (your settings)
Then going in to Ryzen Master, going to Manual, setting all-core to 4100. Instant freeze and system hangup. Forget 4500/4300, I cannot even get 4100 
Max I can go is 4075 all-core. Anything above that is system hang and reset.


----------



## Jaos

Leito360 said:


> Which mobo do you have?
> 
> Enviado desde mi Mi A1 mediante Tapatalk



I have the elite wifi with a 3900x.


----------



## RaXelliX

Replaced thermal pad on my Aorus Master chipset with Kryonaut. 15-20c temperature drop from what i can see. Not bad.
Was 65-70c before with silent profile. Now around 50c. Tho i don't have any PCI-E 4.0 devices to really stress it.


----------



## mdl054

Hoping someone can help. I have an Aorus elite. I got this board in July and have had a successful Arch Linux installation since. I did a bios update to the latest f5b and was immediately unable to boot. I get "reboot and select proper boot device" no matter what I do. I'm booting off an m2 drive and I have 5x data drives plugged in as well. All my boot information is on my m2. Nothing has changed except this bios update. I have tried to install and use any bios I can get my hands on but none of them allow me in, I'm not sure exactly which version I had before all of this but I believe it was working with some variation of f4 which I installed sometime in august, possibly late July. Any workarounds or does this sound like a known issue? I've been reading all around about some people having problems but other bios versions seem to fix it for people and I'm stuck.. this was AHCI configuration with UEFI. I'm an advanced user, a professional of 15 years but perhaps I'm still missing something simple. Any ideas are much appreciated, I'm really in a pinch to get up and running soon as I have some certifications I need to renew and this was at a bad time.


----------



## MrToast99

Anyone else experience mouse lockup 3-5 times while Ryzen Master is loading?


----------



## JWMc

Billy McDowell said:


> I don't have any problems hitting my boosts because I use my brain and I fine tune my overclock. I know not everyone is that good at understanding this but the 3900x is definitely faster then the 9900k by a good margin when tuned by a pro with aquadate cooling doesn't have to be on water I'm on air and I can hit ratings that work for me but I also tune it for my applications.
> 
> https://valid.x86.fr/jyewgu
> 
> https://valid.x86.fr/bench/jyewgu
> 
> https://valid.x86.fr/bench/jyewgu/16
> 
> Grant my voltage is high and I won't burn the chip as long as I keep the heat down. If I was on water I could probably run lower voltage and lower temps together.
> 
> https://valid.x86.fr/zge8d6
> 
> 
> 
> This cinebench r20 score was today and It was either 4.5ghz or 4.6ghz first 6 cores Just look at my score on there and be amazed.


Nice CineBench scores man, what is your cooling setup? I'm still on the Wrath Prism. I see you were able to force ~4650mhz on your fast CCD and ~4000mhz on the slower one in one of the links you gave us. I'm guessing you have a very nice water cooling setup?

I haven't tried any manual overclocking yet, only been tweaking memory and power delivery settings. I've spent many hours tinkering with settings and recording bench results with a bunch of associated data, and I'm happy with how it's running. It was not my intention to knock the 3900x, I just wanted to bring some understanding which most folks are lacking.

Please watch your clock speed in Ryzen Master with CineBench running, it almost certainly won't ever hit 4.6ghz even momentarily, but it might if you have a very nice cooling setup. I'm able to easily hit, exceed, and _sustain_ 4.6ghz under CineBench R15/R20 single-core as measured by HWiNFO64 and such, as should anyone else with the ABBA AGESA or the early version of it, unless they have an issue with cooling. But that doesn't reflect the amount of clock cycles which are actually executing instructions, you need a performance counter to do that, which Ryzen Master displays. I'm unaware of tools other than Ryzen Master for Windows which use performance counters to show the "true" clock speed like that, but surely they exist.


----------



## RaXelliX

mdl054 said:


> Hoping someone can help. I have an Aorus elite. I got this board in July and have had a successful Arch Linux installation since. I did a bios update to the latest f5b and was immediately unable to boot. I get "reboot and select proper boot device" no matter what I do. I'm booting off an m2 drive and I have 5x data drives plugged in as well. All my boot information is on my m2. Nothing has changed except this bios update. I have tried to install and use any bios I can get my hands on but none of them allow me in, I'm not sure exactly which version I had before all of this but I believe it was working with some variation of f4 which I installed sometime in august, possibly late July. Any workarounds or does this sound like a known issue? I've been reading all around about some people having problems but other bios versions seem to fix it for people and I'm stuck.. this was AHCI configuration with UEFI. I'm an advanced user, a professional of 15 years but perhaps I'm still missing something simple. Any ideas are much appreciated, I'm really in a pinch to get up and running soon as I have some certifications I need to renew and this was at a bad time.


What is you M.2 maker and model?

If it's PCI-E 3.0 based SSD you could force Gen3 from BIOS options. Samsung M.2 drives are known to misbehave on X570 sometimes with Gen4.
If that does not work can you verify that the drive itself is still working? It should show up in BIOS or when you press F12 at boot.
If neither of these two work there should be and option to reinstall GRUB bootloader but im not that adept in Linux on how to do that.


----------



## JWMc

Soeski said:


> Well... tried to apply your settings, as well as Jeffreybt's.
> - PBO off (both places in BIOS)
> - VCORE to Normal (or 1.325v in Jeffreybt's settings, but then you cannot set DVID)
> - DVID to -0.1
> - LLC's to Low or Standard or Medium
> - VSOC to 1.1 or AUTO (also 1.1)
> 
> CB20 run: 7128 (your settings)
> Then going in to Ryzen Master, going to Manual, setting all-core to 4100. Instant freeze and system hangup. Forget 4500/4300, I cannot even get 4100
> Max I can go is 4075 all-core. Anything above that is system hang and reset.


Wow, seems like you might have a bad mount of your heatsink+fan/waterblock? From what I remember, your temps are running pretty high?

Edit: I should point out that my CB R20 multi score is actually similar to yours unless I'm very careful to boot up Windows fresh, let it sit idle for a bit, and close down as many programs as possible. I just got a similar CB R20 multi score to yours with a bunch of apps running, then I closed out most everything and scored 7266. I've scored over 7400 a bunch of times as well, with pretty much this same config that I'm currently using (3600mhz CL14 fast, -0.1 DVID, Low/Low or Std/Std LLC), but I had the A/C running hard for quite a while on hot days, straight into my open case from a floor vent.


I've never tried setting manual clocks in Ryzen Master, but 4100mhz all core should be a non-issue, at least at idle. I'm seeing ~4150mhz all-core under CB R20 multi just using the default boosting behavior. I'm using the latest Windows 10 update with the 1.8.19.0915 AMD chipset drivers, with Ryzen Balanced.

Ryzen Balanced defaults to minimum processor state at 99%, so I changed that to 0% to lower my idle a bit. But it doesn't change much because the actual amount of cycles executing instructions (as measured by Ryzen Master, see my other recent posts) don't really change. However the VID does change since it's running at a higher minimum all-core clock at idle. I think Ryzen Balanced defaults to 99% minimum processor state because the clock speed is actually managed by the CPU+firmware directly from what I understand.


----------



## davidambler

@*GBT-MatthewH *regarding the Noctua issue: I took a punt and ordered a different fan Y splitter and tried using that instead of the one Noctua supplied. Suddenly I don't have the 0rpm reported issue. Are you aware of this?


I have a bunch of Noctua Y splitters which all had the same behaviour, but this different one doesn't. This is the one I bought https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B07KTQB4PN/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## Kalibee

Does anyone know why the total usage of CPU fluctuating like this?

this happens in REALBENCH 2.56, I have no information of the latest version. 

I don't know why it happens. 

I'm using 3900X in X570 Aorus master, F7b. 
I think there is no relative within CPU VCORE, since it happens in PBO setting. too. 

but the weird part is, it continue to show the result. I passed 8 hours, and the result was fine.

RAM OC passed HCI 1000%, and CPU was everything good in 4.3GHz, 1.35V in TAICHI board.

I want to know why it happens.


----------



## Marius A

here are my stock cpu results with aorus x570 master f7a, 32gb gskill f4 3600c17d gtzr, amd 3800x, noctua nh u12a, close case fr design r6 , room temp 22c, all stock auto settings except pbo off+llc cpu voltage standard +llc vsoc standard +negative offset -0.8125v+ 3600 mhz xmp loaded and changed memory timings to 16-18-18-18-36-52-312 1t + bclk 100.72 (doesnt boot higher) all voltages are on normal except the offset, scores with av malwarebytes and other windows stuff running no tweaks, max temps 72c during 5 consecutive runs of cbr20, aida64 averages at 77c with very small spikes to 83c and prime 95 build 29.8 goes up to 83 84c max under small fft


----------



## Soeski

JWMc said:


> Wow, seems like you might have a bad mount of your heatsink+fan/waterblock? From what I remember, your temps are running pretty high?
> 
> Edit: I should point out that my CB R20 multi score is actually similar to yours unless I'm very careful to boot up Windows fresh, let it sit idle for a bit, and close down as many programs as possible. I just got a similar CB R20 multi score to yours with a bunch of apps running, then I closed out most everything and scored 7266. I've scored over 7400 a bunch of times as well, with pretty much this same config that I'm currently using (3600mhz CL14 fast, -0.1 DVID, Low/Low or Std/Std LLC), but I had the A/C running hard for quite a while on hot days, straight into my open case from a floor vent.
> 
> 
> I've never tried setting manual clocks in Ryzen Master, but 4100mhz all core should be a non-issue, at least at idle. I'm seeing ~4150mhz all-core under CB R20 multi just using the default boosting behavior. I'm using the latest Windows 10 update with the 1.8.19.0915 AMD chipset drivers, with Ryzen Balanced.
> 
> Ryzen Balanced defaults to minimum processor state at 99%, so I changed that to 0% to lower my idle a bit. But it doesn't change much because the actual amount of cycles executing instructions (as measured by Ryzen Master, see my other recent posts) don't really change. However the VID does change since it's running at a higher minimum all-core clock at idle. I think Ryzen Balanced defaults to 99% minimum processor state because the clock speed is actually managed by the CPU+firmware directly from what I understand.


Thanks for the reply! My Wraith Prism seems to be mounted fine (I have checked this thoroughly when putting things together a few weeks ago). When I cold boot my pc (after it has been off for the whole day) I immediately go to BIOS and get a CPU emp of about 43C. That's the absolute minimum I can get. Voltage sits at 0.983v in BIOS. Room temp is about 22C.
You get those CB20 scores when you have apps running; I get that score when booting as clean as possible with no apps/services running other then absolutely needed. So your minimum score is my maximum. Fair enough, that's ok for now.
The thing is indeed, when I do not use Manual OC my cores boost up to 4575 (2 of them, the rest 4550/4525 all the way back to 4300 for the others, mostly CCD1. CCD0 seems to have the faster cores). In Windows 10, completely idle, Ryzen Master keeps my CPU at 57C and voltage avg around 0.65v. Using Ryzen Balanced min99%/max100%, so default settings. As soon as I use Manual OC, applying an all core of 4100 in Ryzen Master, I do not even see temps changing or voltages change; the system immediately hangs up and reboots. So that must be a voltage thing right? When I do not set the voltage to 1.325v in BIOS before Manual OC, I get a freeze/reboot in Windows as soon as I apply 3900MHz all-core in Ryzen Master. So I cannot see how this is temperature related; I'd expect the system to run fine idle with all-core 4100 as long as I do not put heavy load on it. Unfortunately it crashes as soon as I hit APPLY.


----------



## ridobe

mdl054 said:


> Hoping someone can help. I have an Aorus elite. I got this board in July and have had a successful Arch Linux installation since. I did a bios update to the latest f5b and was immediately unable to boot. I get "reboot and select proper boot device" no matter what I do. I'm booting off an m2 drive and I have 5x data drives plugged in as well. All my boot information is on my m2. Nothing has changed except this bios update. I have tried to install and use any bios I can get my hands on but none of them allow me in, I'm not sure exactly which version I had before all of this but I believe it was working with some variation of f4 which I installed sometime in august, possibly late July. Any workarounds or does this sound like a known issue? I've been reading all around about some people having problems but other bios versions seem to fix it for people and I'm stuck.. this was AHCI configuration with UEFI. I'm an advanced user, a professional of 15 years but perhaps I'm still missing something simple. Any ideas are much appreciated, I'm really in a pinch to get up and running soon as I have some certifications I need to renew and this was at a bad time.[/quote @mdl054 I run Arch as well. For me, 3 out of 4 bios updates requires me to reset the default boot within the bootloader (systemd-boot). I hit (spam) the spacebar and reset the default. Otherwise I get the same error as you.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeffreybt

ridobe said:


> mdl054 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hoping someone can help. I have an Aorus elite. I got this board in July and have had a successful Arch Linux installation since. I did a bios update to the latest f5b and was immediately unable to boot. I get "reboot and select proper boot device" no matter what I do. I'm booting off an m2 drive and I have 5x data drives plugged in as well. All my boot information is on my m2. Nothing has changed except this bios update. I have tried to install and use any bios I can get my hands on but none of them allow me in, I'm not sure exactly which version I had before all of this but I believe it was working with some variation of f4 which I installed sometime in august, possibly late July. Any workarounds or does this sound like a known issue? I've been reading all around about some people having problems but other bios versions seem to fix it for people and I'm stuck.. this was AHCI configuration with UEFI. I'm an advanced user, a professional of 15 years but perhaps I'm still missing something simple. Any ideas are much appreciated, I'm really in a pinch to get up and running soon as I have some certifications I need to renew and this was at a bad time.[/quote @mdl054 I run Arch as well. For me, 3 out of 4 bios updates requires me to reset the default boot within the bootloader (systemd-boot). I hit (spam) the spacebar and reset the default. Otherwise I get the same error as you.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> did you have CSM enabled before and accidentally disable it with the new flash?
Click to expand...


----------



## BakedPizza

davidambler said:


> @*GBT-MatthewH *regarding the Noctua issue: I took a punt and ordered a different fan Y splitter and tried using that instead of the one Noctua supplied. Suddenly I don't have the 0rpm reported issue. Are you aware of this?


For what it's worth; I've noticed the same issue on the Aorus Elite with my supplied Noctua splitters (Noctua NF-F12 PWM, 120mm).


----------



## pschorr1123

mdl054 said:


> Hoping someone can help. I have an Aorus elite. I got this board in July and have had a successful Arch Linux installation since. I did a bios update to the latest f5b and was immediately unable to boot. I get "reboot and select proper boot device" no matter what I do. I'm booting off an m2 drive and I have 5x data drives plugged in as well. All my boot information is on my m2. Nothing has changed except this bios update. I have tried to install and use any bios I can get my hands on but none of them allow me in, I'm not sure exactly which version I had before all of this but I believe it was working with some variation of f4 which I installed sometime in august, possibly late July. Any workarounds or does this sound like a known issue? I've been reading all around about some people having problems but other bios versions seem to fix it for people and I'm stuck.. this was AHCI configuration with UEFI. I'm an advanced user, a professional of 15 years but perhaps I'm still missing something simple. Any ideas are much appreciated, I'm really in a pinch to get up and running soon as I have some certifications I need to renew and this was at a bad time.


 @panni had issues very similar to yours this is the work around he came up with a few posts back:

I was finally able to boot with F6b - I had to disable the SATA ports completely (there's a single option that disables the SATA ports on the chipset) and set the SATA mode to RAID. Now of course I don't see my SATA devices in Windows, but at least it boots.


Edit: And fixed. I did the above, booted into Windows, re-installed the newest AMD chipset drivers (which were already installed) (Edit: the drivers were not the issue, rebooted), re-enabled the SATA devices and set the mode from RAID to AHCI. Anyone else with the issue: please test this.

Edit 2: OK, this might be an issue with the SATA settings getting borked inside the BIOS. After it worked the first time I loaded my profile again and the same issue happened - Windows wouldn't load. Then I did the whole shebang again, with that profile:
- disable SATA
- set SATA to RAID
- boot Windows
- reboot
- re-enable SATA
- set mode back to AHCI.

Now it seems to stick and work after reboots.

Hope this helps, if anything it will help the developers narrow down the bug in the bios

EDIT: added original post number 2461


----------



## braincracking

Hi All,


I don't want to make a new post for it so rather post it here, I recently upgraded to the latest bios version of the Aorus Master x570, Agesa ABBA. And ever since I have cold boot problems, the ram that I have been running since launch on the 3900x @3533Mhz now cause problems on boot. If I apply my ram settings once it failed to boot, and then restart I'm running @3533Mhz with no issues, if I shutdown and start my computer again, it will go and boot loop for about 3 times, then enter the bios with the settings reset. If I then apply the same settings, it will happily boot and has been rock solid in whatever benchmark I've thrown at it. It did increase the clockspeed somewhat and has better cinebench performance. Therefor I would like to keep the ABBA bios, but not if I need to wait 10 minutes to use my PC when I just turn it on lol. 

If anyone would have any pointers that don't include rolling back bios version(I'll keep that as a last resort because this isn't workable either) I would be very grateful. I have 4 x 8GB 3200 CL16 gskill modules in my memory banks, and they have on all other bioses with Zen 2 ran great @3533Mhz. 


Thanks in Advance,

Ben


----------



## Billy McDowell

JWMc said:


> Nice CineBench scores man, what is your cooling setup? I'm still on the Wrath Prism. I see you were able to force ~4650mhz on your fast CCD and ~4000mhz on the slower one in one of the links you gave us. I'm guessing you have a very nice water cooling setup?
> 
> I haven't tried any manual overclocking yet, only been tweaking memory and power delivery settings. I've spent many hours tinkering with settings and recording bench results with a bunch of associated data, and I'm happy with how it's running. It was not my intention to knock the 3900x, I just wanted to bring some understanding which most folks are lacking.
> 
> Please watch your clock speed in Ryzen Master with CineBench running, it almost certainly won't ever hit 4.6ghz even momentarily, but it might if you have a very nice cooling setup. I'm able to easily hit, exceed, and _sustain_ 4.6ghz under CineBench R15/R20 single-core as measured by HWiNFO64 and such, as should anyone else with the ABBA AGESA or the early version of it, unless they have an issue with cooling. But that doesn't reflect the amount of clock cycles which are actually executing instructions, you need a performance counter to do that, which Ryzen Master displays. I'm unaware of tools other than Ryzen Master for Windows which use performance counters to show the "true" clock speed like that, but surely they exist.


Thanks I am actually on air still but I have my pc on top of my desk hutch under an a/c vent on the ceiling running a full open air case with as cryorig r1 ultimate (3) 140mm fans @ 1400rpm on the heatsink. I will eventually switch to water one day. I had the perfect overclock setup yesterday for what i was wanting to do which gave me a 4600/4200 its alot harder to hit anything after 4500 with out alot more voltage but i was already up for almost 48 hours and i wasnt thinking clearly & my pc started acting up so much from so many oc setting changes i ended up resetting bios to default then re-applied my profile followed by having to manually de-engerize the pc and unplug all the connections. I held the power button down with it unplugged and off for 1 minute then i let it sit for about an hour plugged it back in then no issues. Its weird how random bugs can cause weird issues.

These chips I am positive can handle high voltage but at cost of super high temp spikes & with out water cooling or a high flow air setup like mine its pointless to even try. Now I have a stable overclock & while it was possible for me to hit a 4650 on cores 1 - 6 & 4050 cores 7 - 12,(I would not recommend it with out a very high water cooling setup) I also had a 4400/4400 , 4500/4300. For what ever logic there is the first ccx can handle 4650 max & the 2nd ccx can handle 4400 - 4450 max due to amds binning process. 

The simple truth and what i recommend and do not... High air/water setups could prob attain a 4500/4300 setup @ a 1.435v - 1.445v depending on your loadline and other overclock setting as alot of factors are involved in my setup. I could easily obtain what i want which is a 4600/4000 for app rpcs3 which only runs on cores 1-6 mainly. Logically if i lower the the 2nd ccx more it helps the temp problem alot but its depends on what people want for there setups. I probably wont run a 4600/4200 until i have a high flow water setup. I am not one to oc to the highest settings which would be 4650 in my case. I am sticking at 4500/4300 for alot of reasons including temps / mainly cores 1-6 will take most of the brunt on most apps then the rest on apps that utilize more.

I will come up with a write up on how i achieved this but its alot because i am doing an overclock in my bios & in ryzen master at the same time to achieve these numbers as ryzen master doesnt have everything bios does. If bios allowed individual core oc then i wouldnt really need ryzen master but ryzen master has also helped me with my mem oc problem i had also at once point in bios which is seems to show me in bios what settings it has and ultimately helped me out.

I honestly hate how ryzen master doesnt work all the time after as reboot and requires a new reboot to work.

I will say this though what ever amd did in that abba release really helped out alot on my flex ability for oc to work. They must of really had a tight restriction on it.

Most people probably won't get past a 4300 all core setup with out a high flow cooling. the spikes in temps is due to the voltage increases from pbo oc to obtain the 4.6 boost. its kills the temp drastically which is why you cant run the cores that high that long with out a high end water cooling setup.

4500/4300 is where i will stay at but i believe i can make my memory timings even more faster with more time to test. 

I can easily see someone hitting a 4500 all core on a 3950x with a high end water cooling setup.


----------



## Billy McDowell

braincracking said:


> Hi All,
> 
> 
> I don't want to make a new post for it so rather post it here, I recently upgraded to the latest bios version of the Aorus Master x570, Agesa ABBA. And ever since I have cold boot problems, the ram that I have been running since launch on the 3900x @3533Mhz now cause problems on boot. If I apply my ram settings once it failed to boot, and then restart I'm running @3533Mhz with no issues, if I shutdown and start my computer again, it will go and boot loop for about 3 times, then enter the bios with the settings reset. If I then apply the same settings, it will happily boot and has been rock solid in whatever benchmark I've thrown at it. It did increase the clockspeed somewhat and has better cinebench performance. Therefor I would like to keep the ABBA bios, but not if I need to wait 10 minutes to use my PC when I just turn it on lol.
> 
> If anyone would have any pointers that don't include rolling back bios version(I'll keep that as a last resort because this isn't workable either) I would be very grateful. I have 4 x 8GB 3200 CL16 gskill modules in my memory banks, and they have on all other bioses with Zen 2 ran great @3533Mhz.
> 
> 
> Thanks in Advance,
> 
> Ben


it honestly sounds like you either need more voltage to your dram, soc, vddp, vddg or your timings are needing to be adjusted slightly. I had this problem alot initially. Your system in unstable possibly. Here is what I would do first.

Resetting bios to default reboot back to bios then re-apply profile setting then reboot again if it still does it does it manually de-engerize the pc and unplug all the connections including mouse and keyboard hold the power button down with it unplugged and off for 1 minute then i let it sit for about an hour plugged it back in to see if it helps. Its weird how random bugs can cause weird issues.

if non of this helps i would suggest upping the voltages a little bit.


----------



## jelome1989

Hey guys, need some help.

My new AMD build won't turn on. When I turn on my power supply, the board's RGB lights up and dies after a split second. After that the system doesn't boot / power on. No lights, nothing.

I have a 3900x and a Gigabyte X570 Aorus Pro Wifi.

Basic troubleshooting I've done:
1.) Tried with just 1 ram stick, tried different slots
2.) Tried unplugging/plugging the motherboard and cpu power cables
3.) Tried removing the GPU / installing it to other PCIe slots
4.) Clear CMOS
5.) Remove all front panel connectors

Same issue, when I turn on the PSU, rgb lights go on and off in a split second. Then no response from the system.

My PSU, RAM, and GPU are from a previous build and they just work fine. 

Dead CPU / Board?

However, as I'm writing this, I got a tip from another forum to try Qflash plus. So I tried it and the board powered on! But after flashing, it turns off automatically and the same problem persists, no response, no lights can't power on. The DRAM led also lights up while flashing (I used a working set of RAM from another PC but the DRAM led still lights up)

Any tips?


----------



## wingman99

jelome1989 said:


> Hey guys, need some help.
> 
> My new AMD build won't turn on. When I turn on my power supply, the board's RGB lights up and dies after a split second. After that the system doesn't boot / power on. No lights, nothing.
> 
> I have a 3900x and a Gigabyte X570 Aorus Pro Wifi.
> 
> Basic troubleshooting I've done:
> 1.) Tried with just 1 ram stick, tried different slots
> 2.) Tried unplugging/plugging the motherboard and cpu power cables
> 3.) Tried removing the GPU / installing it to other PCIe slots
> 4.) Clear CMOS
> 5.) Remove all front panel connectors
> 
> Same issue, when I turn on the PSU, rgb lights go on and off in a split second. Then no response from the system.
> 
> My PSU, RAM, and GPU are from a previous build and they just work fine.
> 
> Dead CPU / Board?
> 
> However, as I'm writing this, I got a tip from another forum to try Qflash plus. So I tried it and the board powered on! But after flashing, it turns off automatically and the same problem persists, no response, no lights can't power on. The DRAM led also lights up while flashing (I used a working set of RAM from another PC but the DRAM led still lights up)
> 
> Any tips?


I would say the motherboard is defective.


----------



## f0x0

Can't get either of my ram kits to boot at 3400MHz or higher Aorus Elite + 3900x. Kits i tried F4-3600C17D-32GTZR, BLS2K16G4D32AEST and F4-3600C16D-16GVK doesn't seem to matter which timings or voltage I use. I'm not the most experienced guy with ram overcloking is there any obvious bios setting I might have missed or does anyone have a idea what the issue could be?


----------



## dox81

jelome1989 said:


> Hey guys, need some help.
> 
> 
> 
> My new AMD build won't turn on. When I turn on my power supply, the board's RGB lights up and dies after a split second. After that the system doesn't boot / power on. No lights, nothing.
> 
> 
> 
> I have a 3900x and a Gigabyte X570 Aorus Pro Wifi.
> 
> 
> 
> Basic troubleshooting I've done:
> 
> 1.) Tried with just 1 ram stick, tried different slots
> 
> 2.) Tried unplugging/plugging the motherboard and cpu power cables
> 
> 3.) Tried removing the GPU / installing it to other PCIe slots
> 
> 4.) Clear CMOS
> 
> 5.) Remove all front panel connectors
> 
> 
> 
> Same issue, when I turn on the PSU, rgb lights go on and off in a split second. Then no response from the system.
> 
> 
> 
> My PSU, RAM, and GPU are from a previous build and they just work fine.
> 
> 
> 
> Dead CPU / Board?
> 
> 
> 
> However, as I'm writing this, I got a tip from another forum to try Qflash plus. So I tried it and the board powered on! But after flashing, it turns off automatically and the same problem persists, no response, no lights can't power on. The DRAM led also lights up while flashing (I used a working set of RAM from another PC but the DRAM led still lights up)
> 
> 
> 
> Any tips?


I had the same issue with Aorus Master. I sent it back for refund and got a new one. I hope it's better than the last. No OC and all with corsair gold psu.


----------



## davidambler

BakedPizza said:


> For what it's worth; I've noticed the same issue on the Aorus Elite with my supplied Noctua splitters (Noctua NF-F12 PWM, 120mm).



And changing to different splitters solved your problem? Interesting


----------



## pschorr1123

jelome1989 said:


> Hey guys, need some help.
> 
> My new AMD build won't turn on. When I turn on my power supply, the board's RGB lights up and dies after a split second. After that the system doesn't boot / power on. No lights, nothing.
> 
> I have a 3900x and a Gigabyte X570 Aorus Pro Wifi.
> 
> Basic troubleshooting I've done:
> 1.) Tried with just 1 ram stick, tried different slots
> 2.) Tried unplugging/plugging the motherboard and cpu power cables
> 3.) Tried removing the GPU / installing it to other PCIe slots
> 4.) Clear CMOS
> 5.) Remove all front panel connectors
> 
> Same issue, when I turn on the PSU, rgb lights go on and off in a split second. Then no response from the system.
> 
> My PSU, RAM, and GPU are from a previous build and they just work fine.
> 
> Dead CPU / Board?
> 
> However, as I'm writing this, I got a tip from another forum to try Qflash plus. So I tried it and the board powered on! But after flashing, it turns off automatically and the same problem persists, no response, no lights can't power on. The DRAM led also lights up while flashing (I used a working set of RAM from another PC but the DRAM led still lights up)
> 
> Any tips?


 You probably have a bad board but since you have to rip it all apart anyway you can try to rewire everything, remove all non essential things (fans, rgb crap, etc) , and check to make sure your case MB Stand off are in the proper holes and not shorting something on the back of the board. Make sure MB backplate isn't shorting something on back of board.

I had a similar issue after installing my 2700X back in 2018. The case fans would light up for 1 second then shut down. Ended up being that my fan cable extension came loose and was making the pins short out against the case. (now they are secured via electrical tape)

If none of that helps you will have to return the motherboard.


----------



## GBT-MatthewH

jelome1989 said:


> Hey guys, need some help.
> 
> My new AMD build won't turn on. When I turn on my power supply, the board's RGB lights up and dies after a split second. After that the system doesn't boot / power on. No lights, nothing.
> 
> I have a 3900x and a Gigabyte X570 Aorus Pro Wifi.
> 
> Basic troubleshooting I've done:
> 1.) Tried with just 1 ram stick, tried different slots
> 2.) Tried unplugging/plugging the motherboard and cpu power cables
> 3.) Tried removing the GPU / installing it to other PCIe slots
> 4.) Clear CMOS
> 5.) Remove all front panel connectors
> 
> Same issue, when I turn on the PSU, rgb lights go on and off in a split second. Then no response from the system.
> 
> My PSU, RAM, and GPU are from a previous build and they just work fine.
> 
> Dead CPU / Board?
> 
> However, as I'm writing this, I got a tip from another forum to try Qflash plus. So I tried it and the board powered on! But after flashing, it turns off automatically and the same problem persists, no response, no lights can't power on. The DRAM led also lights up while flashing (I used a working set of RAM from another PC but the DRAM led still lights up)
> 
> Any tips?


Remove the board from the case, place it on a non-conductive surface.
Try with just the 24+8 pin power connector + CPU.
If you get the same results its motherboard or PSU. If you can try another PSU do so. Otherwise RMA one or both.

- The reason I say one or both is just because something (PSU) _ did work _ does not mean it _ does _ work. If you still have the old board see if it fires that thing up. If it does you know it works.


----------



## BakedPizza

davidambler said:


> And changing to different splitters solved your problem? Interesting


Don't know, I don't own any other splitter (only the 3 supplied in the Noctua package). Sorry. 

I have connected 4 case fans now, so no real need to be splitting. I'm using the CPU and optional CPU fan connections for 2 of my chassis fans because I've installed an AIO (Corsair H110i GT) solution which manages the CPU fans and pump through the onboard USB instead of the fan connectors.

Even without splitter the readings aren't fully stable though. Sometimes I receive random 0RPM System Alerts spams from System Information Viewer. But when I look, the Noctua fans are still spinning. Mostly when gaming/under load. Also seeing weird calibration results; somehow it assumes that 2 of my Noctua fans run at lower RPM on 100% compared to 90% (see attached screen).


----------



## Chito

I gave up with BIOS/Speedfan and SIV controllers for fans, other than to set PWM or voltage mode appropriately (in BIOS). 

I use Argus Monitor, which seems to be much more stable and has more curve options, etc.

Perhaps when the bios is a bit more mature Speedfan will be a better option, but I do recommend looking into alternatives.


----------



## h2on0

jelome1989 said:


> Hey guys, need some help.
> 
> My new AMD build won't turn on. When I turn on my power supply, the board's RGB lights up and dies after a split second. After that the system doesn't boot / power on. No lights, nothing.
> 
> I have a 3900x and a Gigabyte X570 Aorus Pro Wifi.
> 
> Basic troubleshooting I've done:
> 1.) Tried with just 1 ram stick, tried different slots
> 2.) Tried unplugging/plugging the motherboard and cpu power cables
> 3.) Tried removing the GPU / installing it to other PCIe slots
> 4.) Clear CMOS
> 5.) Remove all front panel connectors
> 
> Same issue, when I turn on the PSU, rgb lights go on and off in a split second. Then no response from the system.
> 
> My PSU, RAM, and GPU are from a previous build and they just work fine.
> 
> Dead CPU / Board?
> 
> However, as I'm writing this, I got a tip from another forum to try Qflash plus. So I tried it and the board powered on! But after flashing, it turns off automatically and the same problem persists, no response, no lights can't power on. The DRAM led also lights up while flashing (I used a working set of RAM from another PC but the DRAM led still lights up)
> 
> Any tips?


I had similar problems. Try turning off power supply and unplug. Unplug display port from video card If using. Press start button and hold to empty any residual power then remove battery. Let sit for a few minutes. If you are using display port try with HDMI to rule out also unplug power of monitor for a few minutes. Put battery back in and try to fire up and see what happens. There are 4 red lights on the motherboard which tell you what is not working I think they are dram,cpu,gpu and power. Good luck.


----------



## Phinix

I recently installed the Gigabyte x570 Master and a 3700X with the latest bios.

I'm wanting to find out if the temps and voltage I am seeing is normal or not.
Everything is on default/auto in bios, and I have the AMD high-performance power profile set in windows.

The lowest I have seen in terms of power when idle is 1.019V, but doing anything on the pc it is more often than not at 1.494V. Is this right, or is something going wrong here?
And in relation to the above, I am using the stock cooler at the moment, but at idle it is anywhere from 50C to 60C and under load hits around 75C to 80C. Again, is this normal?

It just seems to be running very hot from what I am used to (coming from an i7-2600K).

Any advice is welcome.


----------



## zerowalker

anyone have this problem?
I am using xmp, but i also set the CAS manually to no avail.
Not sure if it's showing wrong or if the MB is setting it wrong, i am guessing the latter:s


----------



## pal

Phinix said:


> I recently installed the Gigabyte x570 Master and a 3700X with the latest bios.
> 
> I'm wanting to find out if the temps and voltage I am seeing is normal or not.
> Everything is on default/auto in bios, and I have the AMD high-performance power profile set in windows.
> 
> The lowest I have seen in terms of power when idle is 1.019V, but doing anything on the pc it is more often than not at 1.494V. Is this right, or is something going wrong here?
> And in relation to the above, I am using the stock cooler at the moment, but at idle it is anywhere from 50C to 60C and under load hits around 75C to 80C. Again, is this normal?
> 
> It just seems to be running very hot from what I am used to (coming from an i7-2600K).
> 
> Any advice is welcome.


I guess it is, for AMD. I have the same V and I am not used of this kind of V since I head Intel before.
You can try, if you leave cpu voltage on auto, you can enter vcore offset to around -0.1 or set cpu vcore manualy. I had it at 1.25V and T were pretty resonable.


----------



## mdl054

ridobe said:


> mdl054 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hoping someone can help. I have an Aorus elite. I got this board in July and have had a successful Arch Linux installation since. I did a bios update to the latest f5b and was immediately unable to boot. I get "reboot and select proper boot device" no matter what I do. I'm booting off an m2 drive and I have 5x data drives plugged in as well. All my boot information is on my m2. Nothing has changed except this bios update. I have tried to install and use any bios I can get my hands on but none of them allow me in, I'm not sure exactly which version I had before all of this but I believe it was working with some variation of f4 which I installed sometime in august, possibly late July. Any workarounds or does this sound like a known issue? I've been reading all around about some people having problems but other bios versions seem to fix it for people and I'm stuck.. this was AHCI configuration with UEFI. I'm an advanced user, a professional of 15 years but perhaps I'm still missing something simple. Any ideas are much appreciated, I'm really in a pinch to get up and running soon as I have some certifications I need to renew and this was at a bad time.[/quote @mdl054 I run Arch as well. For me, 3 out of 4 bios updates requires me to reset the default boot within the bootloader (systemd-boot). I hit (spam) the spacebar and reset the default. Otherwise I get the same error as you.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, this fixed it. I was thrown off because it seemed to not like the device but apparently something had changed in the boot flags for some reason. Thank you for the suggestions everyone!
Click to expand...


----------



## Korrektor

Need some help with sound clipping / crackling on my x570 aorus ultra 
I did some extensive research and can't find any solution on this. Clipping occurs in specific conditions like windows start, youtube video start, slight crackling on volume change (only in certain software or youtube, if I change the system volume via keyboard knob or windows taskbar there's no noise), or some other conditions.
I'm probably expecting too much from onboard sound solution but I can't recall anything like that on my x370 taichi (long story short it just failed to boot with 3700x)

What I tried:
-updated the bios from f5a to f5b (just noticed there is was a letter change)
-checked for windows updates
-reinstalled the drivers (altho for whatever reason drivers downloaded directly from realtek site are not working... Tried to install v2.82 I think its the latest)
-Disabled all the other sound devices (monitors, gpu audio etc)
-Disabled sound effects and postprocessing
-Tried IRQ/MSI utility to switch audio devices to IRQ/MSI 
-Increased VSOC a bit (used to run on 1.05 but upped to 1.07; RAM OC is tested and stable, 3466c14 DR)
-Disabled avast firewall as well as windows firewall

Its not loud and rare overall, i'd say that I can even live with it but really annoying 

P.S. Oh and is there any possible way to install realtek manager? Drivers from official site are lacking it so I can't access any settings outside default ones.

latest update: Updated intel network driver to proper version from the Gigabyte website, got LatencyMon working - found that nvidia driver causes latency issues (like 2300+ μs), DDU'ed it and did a clean install. Latency spikes been still the same but clipping seems to be unrelated to them (e.g. if I start the video and there is a pop on start latencymon shows like ~500μs still). After enabling high performance mode in nvidia control panel I'd say there is no spikes at all, but problem persists
Have no ideas on what I can do next...


----------



## pschorr1123

zerowalker said:


> anyone have this problem?
> I am using xmp, but i also set the CAS manually to no avail.
> Not sure if it's showing wrong or if the MB is setting it wrong, i am guessing the latter:s


Ryzen likes to have the CAS at even numbers when above a certain speed. ie 3600 cl 15 will get set to 16 once in Windows.

I have read others users mention that if you disable Gear Down then you can run an odd cl. I have not had any luck with that myself. My 1st kit was 3000 15,17,17,17,35. Luckily I was able to tighten it down to 14 otherwise it would default to 16.


----------



## BS Zalman

zerowalker said:


> anyone have this problem?
> I am using xmp, but i also set the CAS manually to no avail.
> Not sure if it's showing wrong or if the MB is setting it wrong, i am guessing the latter:s





pschorr1123 said:


> Ryzen likes to have the CAS at even numbers when above a certain speed. ie 3600 cl 15 will get set to 16 once in Windows.
> 
> I have read others users mention that if you disable Gear Down then you can run an odd cl. I have not had any luck with that myself. My 1st kit was 3000 15,17,17,17,35. Luckily I was able to tighten it down to 14 otherwise it would default to 16.


Yup it's happen to me too when trying to tightening the timings.. unless i go down to 16 which is unstable for me, 17 will just be set to 18 by default.
Unfortunately Gear Down disable is a no go for me... won't even boot properly with that disabled


----------



## killaho

panni said:


> I've been trying to get that kit stable on 3800; no dice yet. Have you tried Ryzen DRAM Calc's memtest (HCI) for a couple of hours? It always produced errors eventually, sometimes after 3-4 hours.
> 3600 isn't an issue, but fast(er) timings on 3600 or even the safe timings on 3800 are are not working for me. 3600 needs 1.4V over here, too.
> 
> BLS16G4D32AESB.M16FE (2x16G). Any tips good sir?
> 
> Edit: After days of testing I concluded I was unlucky with the infinity fabric. Had to go way above 1050mV VDDG/P to get an hour of HCI stable on 3800 (which is not enough for me as a daily driver)


I ran the memtest overnight with no errors reported. In my experience, Prime95 with large FFTs will tax your system more and will report errors sooner than memtest.

My VDDG is .960 and VDDP is .900 set in the bios. 

The key to getting my system (3900x + Wifi Pro) 24 hr Prime95 stable @ 3800 and 1900 IF was to increase SOC voltage to ~1.125 as reported by HWinfo.


----------



## killaho

Korrektor said:


> Need some help with sound clipping / crackling on my x570 aorus ultra
> I did some extensive research and can't find any solution on this. Clipping occurs in specific conditions like windows start, youtube video start, slight crackling on volume change (only in certain software or youtube, if I change the system volume via keyboard knob or windows taskbar there's no noise), or some other conditions.
> I'm probably expecting too much from onboard sound solution but I can't recall anything like that on my x370 taichi (long story short it just failed to boot with 3700x)
> 
> What I tried:
> -updated the bios from f5a to f5b (just noticed there is was a letter change)
> -checked for windows updates
> -reinstalled the drivers (altho for whatever reason drivers downloaded directly from realtek site are not working... Tried to install v2.82 I think its the latest)
> -Disabled all the other sound devices (monitors, gpu audio etc)
> -Disabled sound effects and postprocessing
> -Tried IRQ/MSI utility to switch audio devices to IRQ/MSI
> -Increased VSOC a bit (used to run on 1.05 but upped to 1.07; RAM OC is tested and stable, 3466c14 DR)
> -Disabled avast firewall as well as windows firewall
> 
> Its not loud and rare overall, i'd say that I can even live with it but really annoying
> 
> P.S. Oh and is there any possible way to install realtek manager? Drivers from official site are lacking it so I can't access any settings outside default ones.
> 
> latest update: Updated intel network driver to proper version from the Gigabyte website, got LatencyMon working - found that nvidia driver causes latency issues (like 2300+ μs), DDU'ed it and did a clean install. Latency spikes been still the same but clipping seems to be unrelated to them (e.g. if I start the video and there is a pop on start latencymon shows like ~500μs still). After enabling high performance mode in nvidia control panel I'd say there is no spikes at all, but problem persists
> Have no ideas on what I can do next...


Does this occur at stock settings? Do you have your IF overclocked? You may need to increase your Vcore SOC voltage for the audio issues to go away.


----------



## panni

Korrektor said:


> Need some help with sound clipping / crackling on my x570 aorus ultra
> I did some extensive research and can't find any solution on this. Clipping occurs in specific conditions like windows start, youtube video start, slight crackling on volume change (only in certain software or youtube, if I change the system volume via keyboard knob or windows taskbar there's no noise), or some other conditions.
> I'm probably expecting too much from onboard sound solution but I can't recall anything like that on my x370 taichi (long story short it just failed to boot with 3700x)
> 
> What I tried:
> -updated the bios from f5a to f5b (just noticed there is was a letter change)
> -checked for windows updates
> -reinstalled the drivers (altho for whatever reason drivers downloaded directly from realtek site are not working... Tried to install v2.82 I think its the latest)
> -Disabled all the other sound devices (monitors, gpu audio etc)
> -Disabled sound effects and postprocessing
> -Tried IRQ/MSI utility to switch audio devices to IRQ/MSI
> -Increased VSOC a bit (used to run on 1.05 but upped to 1.07; RAM OC is tested and stable, 3466c14 DR)
> -Disabled avast firewall as well as windows firewall
> 
> Its not loud and rare overall, i'd say that I can even live with it but really annoying
> 
> P.S. Oh and is there any possible way to install realtek manager? Drivers from official site are lacking it so I can't access any settings outside default ones.
> 
> latest update: Updated intel network driver to proper version from the Gigabyte website, got LatencyMon working - found that nvidia driver causes latency issues (like 2300+ μs), DDU'ed it and did a clean install. Latency spikes been still the same but clipping seems to be unrelated to them (e.g. if I start the video and there is a pop on start latencymon shows like ~500μs still). After enabling high performance mode in nvidia control panel I'd say there is no spikes at all, but problem persists
> Have no ideas on what I can do next...


Try SOC 1.125V and VDDG 990mV.


----------



## Korrektor

killaho said:


> Does this occur at stock settings? Do you have your IF overclocked? You may need to increase your Vcore SOC voltage for the audio issues to go away.


IF is at 1733 since RAM is at 3466c14. VDDG 950, VSOC 1.05 with High LLC. Tried all stock just recently, I think it changes nothing. Honestly after all things I tried I'm thinking that this is actually normal behaviour or caused by the headphones because I listened to the same youtube vids on my phone and clipping occured at the same timestamps. Maybe not in all of the cases, but a lot of them.
Apparently seems like there's a lot of sound artifacts even on channels with decent recording hardware, probably I just wasn't paying attention to that before and as now I became excessively suspicious started noticing it. So its better to check in games or with music recordings

Another thing to mention - when I've been mounting this board instead of Taichi I forgot to remove an extra standoff at the sound area, I did notice it early on (way before powering up) but it left few minor scratches on back of the board. Don't believe it could cause such issues, at that exact spot there is no SMDs or anything, only a couple of tracks. But this issues makes me wish to reassamble everything to check that spot again ._. Ugh



panni said:


> Try SOC 1.125V and VDDG 990mV.


Nope, no change. Feels like its just a normal behaviour and maybe I just want too much from onboard sound... After all its just a slight pop when something starts playing, not even all the times, and crackling when I change the volume while something is playing. Feels like all the other issues I heard today were just a recording artifacts I wasn't paying attention to before, psychoacoustics lol


----------



## Jeffreybt

After playing around with LLC i found

Normal, Standard and Medium all did the same thing I could find no real difference 
Auto was all over the place, turbo seemed to keep my voltage in the tightest range and gave me the best results, i did not try extreme.

here are my results with 1.235 voltage + turbo LLC


----------



## Streetdragon

Wow you are pushing your chip xD


----------



## braincracking

Billy McDowell said:


> it honestly sounds like you either need more voltage to your dram, soc, vddp, vddg or your timings are needing to be adjusted slightly. I had this problem alot initially. Your system in unstable possibly. Here is what I would do first.
> 
> Resetting bios to default reboot back to bios then re-apply profile setting then reboot again if it still does it does it manually de-engerize the pc and unplug all the connections including mouse and keyboard hold the power button down with it unplugged and off for 1 minute then i let it sit for about an hour plugged it back in to see if it helps. Its weird how random bugs can cause weird issues.
> 
> if non of this helps i would suggest upping the voltages a little bit.


Hi, I already have a fairly large voltage set to the DRAM to run at that speed. I have however not touched soc, vddp, vddg, and left the timings to auto. What I was initially looking for was something like "dram boot voltage". I've used these sticks with a 1700 on a crosshair VI in the past @3200 and didn't have problems either, but vaguely remember that there used to be an option for voltage of dram at boot.

For the values of soc, vddp, vddg, could you perhaps steer me in the right direction. I haven't played with those yet but will do so if that is what it takes to fix this cool boot bug/behavior.


----------



## ScomComputers

Jeffreybt said:


> After playing around with LLC i found
> 
> Normal, Standard and Medium all did the same thing I could find no real difference
> Auto was all over the place, turbo seemed to keep my voltage in the tightest range and gave me the best results, i did not try extreme.
> 
> here are my results with 1.235 voltage + turbo LLC


Nice cpu!
Please help me!
How do I know how to push the limits with manual oc?
(3800x+x570 aorus pro)
Thank you!


----------



## Sn0ops

removed double post.


----------



## zerowalker

BS Zalman said:


> Yup it's happen to me too when trying to tightening the timings.. unless i go down to 16 which is unstable for me, 17 will just be set to 18 by default.
> Unfortunately Gear Down disable is a no go for me... won't even boot properly with that disabled





pschorr1123 said:


> Ryzen likes to have the CAS at even numbers when above a certain speed. ie 3600 cl 15 will get set to 16 once in Windows.
> 
> I have read others users mention that if you disable Gear Down then you can run an odd cl. I have not had any luck with that myself. My 1st kit was 3000 15,17,17,17,35. Luckily I was able to tighten it down to 14 otherwise it would default to 16.




Well it seems i can't run with GR disabled either
Isn't that weird, as the RAM is specified to be able to handle it, feels like i wasted quite some money if i end up with 18cl;(


----------



## Sn0ops

@GBT-MatthewH - > PS: I switched over from ASUS to Gigabyte and im very happy about it  -- I had so much trouble on my former x470 Crosshair VII and ZEN + , that I would never go back to Asus ..

Could you give me / us an advice for best Settings in Bios for current Windows 10 Version 1903 / upcoming 1909:

My System:

Ryzen 3600
X570 Aorus Elite
RTX 2070 Super
32 GB Ram Crucial Ballistik (3000 CL15 @3600 MHZ / CL16 -> Micron E Die
Samsung NVME 970 Plus (500 GB) (Slot 1 > Direct connected to CPU)
Corsair SFX 600W Platinum
Win 10: 18362.387 - 1903
BIOS: F5b

As I see some post ago, the standard settings in the Mainboard are not that good for WIN 10? (i.e. CSM)

At the moment I just set Fast Boot to enabled -> (this also enabled NVME Support, i am right ? + some extra options getting unhided)
-> Mouse becomes more responsive / Games feels much better with that on.. I dont know why...

Please give me your Feedback to the following settings:

-XHCI Hand Off (default = enabled)
-Fast Boot (default = disabled)
-CSM (default = enabled)
-SVM (default = disabled)
-Spread Spectrum (default = Auto) -> 98,8 mhz
-use latest AMD Driver (offical Site) or from your Website (Gigabyte) ?

Are there further settings which should be changed ? (USB Legacy, Port Emulation, etc.)


PS: Im aiming for best settings for lowest latency for Gaming. (CPU Settings, RAM OC is not nessecesary for me, I know what to do here)

Thanks for your support & time
Kind Regards


----------



## RaXelliX

Sn0ops said:


> -XHCI Hand Off (default = enabled)
> -Fast Boot (default = disabled)
> -CSM (default = enabled)
> -SVM (default = disabled)
> -Spread Spectrum (default = Auto) -> 98,8 mhz
> -use latest AMD Driver (offical Site) or from your Website (Gigabyte) ?
> 
> Are there further settings which should be changed ? (USB Legacy, Port Emulation, etc.)


-XHCI Hand Off > Disabled. Not sure why it's enabled by default.
-Fast Boot > Enabled. 
-CSM > Disabled. Unless you use windows that is installed on MBR partitioned disk. Most users can disable this if they use Win10 1903 and do a clean install.
-SVM > Enabled. This enables virtualization support by running virtual machines with hardware acceleration. As far as i know having it enabled has no adverse effects.
-Spread Spectrum > Disabled. 
-use latest AMD Driver (offical Site) or from your Website (Gigabyte) > Always use AMD's as they are newer. Same goes for other drivers listed on Gigabyte's website.

USB Legacy can be disabled. Port Emulation is only nessesary if you have PS/2 devices.


----------



## pal

There is new beta bios, do we know what's about?

X570 AORUS Xtreme - F5c
X570 AORUS Master - F7c
X570 AORUS Elite - F5d
X570 AORUS Ultra - F6c
X570 AORUS Pro - F6c
X570 AORUS Pro WIFI - F6c


----------



## Dreams-Visions

I remember this was a point of contention last week, so I figured some would appreciate his update video:






Built his custom build around a *pre-pre-production board*, unaware of its pre-pre-production status. Isn't getting bios to support it and doesn't work properly with updated bios, leading to confusion and misplaced blame (on AMD instead of on MSI and himself).

Conclusion: He should have built around Gigabyte.


----------



## BakedPizza

Probably good news for the people experiencing issues with XMP (@rayrockiii). Support sent me a new BIOS firmware version to test on my Aorus Elite: *F5d*. And it fixed my XMP issue!

On first boot, XMP (3200Mhz) on my CMK16GX4M2B3200C16 modules would work fine, but the speed returned to native (2133Mhz) after a cold boot. This seems to be fixed with F5d.  Tried two cold boots (removed power source) and tried a normal restart and normal shutdown without removing the power source. It stays working on my 3200Mhz XMP profile. I'm so happy with the support.


----------



## RAINFIRE

Dreams-Visions said:


> I remember this was a point of contention last week, so I figured some would appreciate his update video:
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D4oiv4WVn5M
> 
> Built his custom build around a *pre-pre-production board*, unaware of its pre-pre-production status. Isn't getting bios to support it and doesn't work properly with updated bios, leading to confusion and misplaced blame (on AMD instead of on MSI and himself).
> 
> Conclusion: He should have built around Gigabyte.


JayzTwoCents is still a DOUCHE, along with GamersNexus. @der8auer is just naive thinking he had something to do with AMD releasing the 1.0.0.3 ABBA AGESA BIOS Update; lol and Gigabyte did send him some 5000Mhz RAM in his latest review.. In Jayz' video, right before he says he was wrong, he points out "AMD's hypocrisy" on the RX 5700 XT's then un-apologetically says, "I was wrong." EDIT - Blankety-Blanks

Check out Tom's Hardware's idiot here. Even at the bottom of article they say they hit advertised speed on a 3700X on #NITROGEN cooling. This time on ASROCK Mb. Bunch of friggin' idiots! There are thousands by thousands, millions of electronic variables and like many here, assume since they've installed their own motherboards for over 10 years, that they understand what is going on. Oh, and how about their latest Hit Piece on Gigabyte RGB Fusion where you have to have local admin access to abuse it? I'm tired of these #GIANTWHINYCLICKBAITDOUCHES - Go paint your fingernails baby blue like EposVox or hair blue like @der8auer or blow a doobie with long-haired freak Steve @ GN who is as whiny as anyone.

Even at -180 Degrees, Ryzen 3000 May Not Hit Boost Clock Speeds
by Allen 'Splave' Golibersuch, Tom's Hardware, September 27, 2019 at 11:38 AM

https://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/ryzen-3000-liquid-nitrogen-boost-clock,6359.html


#GIANTWHINYCLICKBAITDOUCHES


.


----------



## Dibiase

pal said:


> There is new beta bios, do we know what's about?
> 
> X570 AORUS Xtreme - F5c
> X570 AORUS Master - F7c
> X570 AORUS Elite - F5d
> X570 AORUS Ultra - F6c
> X570 AORUS Pro - F6c
> X570 AORUS Pro WIFI - F6c


where did you find the new bios's? I'm still seeing the old one from 9/19 on the main page.


----------



## prsnlcrcl

Dibiase said:


> where did you find the new bios's? I'm still seeing the old one from 9/19 on the main page.



Beta BIOS versions are posted here...


https://forums.tweaktown.com/gigabyte/28441-gigabyte-beta-bios.html


----------



## Dibiase

prsnlcrcl said:


> Beta BIOS versions are posted here...
> 
> 
> https://forums.tweaktown.com/gigabyte/28441-gigabyte-beta-bios.html


awesome, thanks for the link.


----------



## MikeS3000

Running F6c without any problems on Aorus Pro Wifi. I just noticed AMD posted new x570 chipset drivers today. https://www.amd.com/en/support/chipsets/amd-socket-am4/x570


----------



## Jeffreybt

ScomComputers said:


> Nice cpu!
> Please help me!
> How do I know how to push the limits with manual oc?
> (3800x+x570 aorus pro)
> Thank you!


I had already tested my mem so I knew it was stable.
after that I just set my voltage to a max of 1.325 in ryzen master, worked on one CCD at a time, if it failed a stress test i dropped it down 25mhz and started stress tests again, once I was stable i worked on the second CCD.

ryzen master makes it really easy.


----------



## erichamk

Does anyone else experience random restarts when waking from sleep? MB is x570 Master, BIOS F7b.
It still happens to me almost once everyday (maybe every 7 or 10 sleep-wake cycles ), doesn't matter how long it was in sleep mode. When it happens, the PC will turn on for a second with black screen, then it shuts down completely for half a second and then turns on again, booting without problem. No BSOD or entry in Event Viewer (only the one that mentions a bad shutdown). 

I have hibernation and fast boot completely disabled in windows 10 1903, latest drivers. 
Same thing always happened with previous BIOS versions, F5 and F6. CPU is stock, PBO off and Normal voltages. For the RAM, tried stock 2133mhz instead of XMP and no difference. Also tried changing that PSU low load protection setting and nothing. While booted, system is completely stable.
Any ideas?


----------



## Dreams-Visions

MikeS3000 said:


> Running F6c without any problems on Aorus Pro Wifi. I just noticed AMD posted new x570 chipset drivers today. https://www.amd.com/en/support/chipsets/amd-socket-am4/x570


these never actually install, do they? I guess we need for official Gigabyte chipset updates.


----------



## Hyralak

Dreams-Visions said:


> these never actually install, do they? I guess we need for official Gigabyte chipset updates.



I had no issues installing.


----------



## rayrockiii

*RE: Memory frequency goes back to 1800+ upon reboot*



BakedPizza said:


> Probably good news for the people experiencing issues with XMP (@rayrockiii). Support sent me a new BIOS firmware version to test on my Aorus Elite: *F5d*. And it fixed my XMP issue!
> 
> On first boot, XMP (3200Mhz) on my CMK16GX4M2B3200C16 modules would work fine, but the speed returned to native (2133Mhz) after a cold boot. This seems to be fixed with F5d.  Tried two cold boots (removed power source) and tried a normal restart and normal shutdown without removing the power source. It stays working on my 3200Mhz XMP profile. I'm so happy with the support.


Thanks for the heads up @BakedPizza I have tried that F5D BIOS after reading your post. Initially my system would not boot until I manually set 1.35 volts on the DRAM voltage which is fine since that is what my memory kit is rated for... It did boot after I set the voltage. I have to do some more testing to see if it survives multiple reboots and the such. Right before I read your post, I was researching my memory kit and it looks like my x570 Aorus Elite is not on GSKill's QVL yet...however, many of the other Aorus x570 motherboards are ... *sigh*


----------



## funks

MikeS3000 said:


> Running F6c without any problems on Aorus Pro Wifi. I just noticed AMD posted new x570 chipset drivers today. https://www.amd.com/en/support/chipsets/amd-socket-am4/x570


When you enable ERP and shutdown the PC and boot back up - is the WIFI module still there under Windows?


----------



## dansi

**** **** ****
gigabyte bios team bloody sucks

i updated 7b master, at first seems good. load bios default first. same crap hang upon reboot. power down using the power button, still hand. hard power down with mains. reboot, ok load into bios. update using flash drive. done reboot

and still facing the same crap. hang at distorted aorus splash screen, the one showing F1/Del etc.

keep power cycling, tried qflash+, clear cmos. ******* hell cannot load into bios. Sure it loaded in windows some times. But i want to go into bios to change settings! And when i finally did after tons of recycling, it ******* hang on me TWICE! once i thought i have set properly and proceed to save and restart, ******* hang. The second while changing settings half way.

Ok i am using Zen+ until 3950X, 3200G for records. But ******* hell, the 3200G is supported in your list Matt.

Gigabyte bios teams are monkeys!


----------



## dansi

damn matt, i dont know why it is hanging IN bios now?
i thought the new beta solves the laggy csm off? Well, mine is still laggy with csm off on 7b. my god terrible software you built


----------



## dansi

Ok matt i got 2 outward theory why bios restating is giving me grief.

1. Could be your aorous splash screen image is having issue with 4k display. Im on 4k display port.

2. Your bios/cmos hardware memory is retaining settings too long against bios default reboot. When i boot from cold, off mains for 60 second, bios start better
When i hit the back clear cmos button, by right i should see the splash screen telling me my bios have been reset. But i never got to see it until i cold power off the mains for 60 seconds.


----------



## Nighthog

dansi said:


> Ok matt i got 2 outward theory why bios restating is giving me grief.
> 
> 1. Could be your aorous splash screen image is having issue with 4k display. Im on 4k display port.
> 
> 2. Your bios/cmos hardware memory is retaining settings too long against bios default reboot. When i boot from cold, off mains for 60 second, bios start better
> When i hit the back clear cmos button, by right i should see the splash screen telling me my bios have been reset. But i never got to see it until i cold power off the mains for 60 seconds.


1: 4K 60hz HDMI is fine.

2: AMD problem. The AMD_CBS & AMD_OVERCLOCKING don't get reset with a press. You need to do a long CMOS clear with power off to clear all that. Easiest is just to load optimized defaults every time you want them reset to defaults.


----------



## MikeS3000

funks said:


> When you enable ERP and shutdown the PC and boot back up - is the WIFI module still there under Windows?


I don't use the wifi module, but I did just test this for you. Unfortunately the module still disappears. I have to completely shut off the computer and power off the power supply to get the wifi module back in Windows. This may be a dumb question, but what is the purpose of Erp? I thought it was just for slightly greater power savings. I have my PC hooked up to a UPS that also measures load and the digital display says 0w of power when the computer is off with Erp enabled or disabled.


----------



## jelome1989

jelome1989 said:


> Hey guys, need some help.
> 
> My new AMD build won't turn on. When I turn on my power supply, the board's RGB lights up and dies after a split second. After that the system doesn't boot / power on. No lights, nothing.
> 
> I have a 3900x and a Gigabyte X570 Aorus Pro Wifi.
> 
> Basic troubleshooting I've done:
> 1.) Tried with just 1 ram stick, tried different slots
> 2.) Tried unplugging/plugging the motherboard and cpu power cables
> 3.) Tried removing the GPU / installing it to other PCIe slots
> 4.) Clear CMOS
> 5.) Remove all front panel connectors
> 
> Same issue, when I turn on the PSU, rgb lights go on and off in a split second. Then no response from the system.
> 
> My PSU, RAM, and GPU are from a previous build and they just work fine.
> 
> Dead CPU / Board?
> 
> However, as I'm writing this, I got a tip from another forum to try Qflash plus. So I tried it and the board powered on! But after flashing, it turns off automatically and the same problem persists, no response, no lights can't power on. The DRAM led also lights up while flashing (I used a working set of RAM from another PC but the DRAM led still lights up)
> 
> Any tips?


Just an update on this. I got it fixed.

I redid everything, reconnect everything, gpu, ram, cables, reseat cpu and then it worked. Not sure what I did wrong, but I'm just glad it's working. Got it booting to bios and everything went fine from there. Now playing around with OC. 

Thanks to all who replied.


----------



## Marius A

stay frosty my dudes with the latest 27th of September AMD Chipset drivers for x570 MAX BOOST IS LOWER for my cpu compared to the one from 19th of august, at least in my case, using the same bios settings, bios f7b for x570 master , noticed it running several single cpu cbr20 and cbr15, amount is 25 to 50 mhz minus, just saying.. I uninstalled the ones from September with revo uninstaller with option advanced + amd cleanup utility and i put back the ones from august and max boost during single cpu run cbr20 and cbr15 is 4550mhz again. Is not that the benchmark scores are influenced by much but i hate to see that i put a newer driver which should improve performance and instead i get worse speeds ... **** this amd *** are you doing??!, you fixed it with 1003abba, at least in my case, and now ruining it again with latest chipset driver???really going for another lawsuit?


----------



## Spiczek

rayrockiii said:


> Thanks for the heads up @BakedPizza I have tried that F5D BIOS after reading your post. Initially my system would not boot until I manually set 1.35 volts on the DRAM voltage which is fine since that is what my memory kit is rated for... It did boot after I set the voltage. I have to do some more testing to see if it survives multiple reboots and the such. Right before I read your post, I was researching my memory kit and it looks like my x570 Aorus Elite is not on GSKill's QVL yet...however, many of the other Aorus x570 motherboards are ... *sigh*


Works not for me. :drool: At first it looked fine and stable. But in the moment I click restart the three beeps came again. :sad-smile

Aorus Elite (F5d)
Corsair Vengeance LPX (CMK32GX4M2B3200C16)

I must activate the XMP in tweaker section. In the base BIOS screen it didn't work. And also must set DRAM voltage to 1,35V and set the timings, too.


----------



## dansi

no no no.
see all i did was to prepare for bios update.
fairly innocent, load optimised default, save and reboot. hang! 
after countless power cycling....
back into bios, update through flash drive, and reboot. hang!
another round of power cycling...
**** it, i did a qflash+, flash drive stop flashing, hard power off.
restart. hang!

very frustrating for a simple stock bios update.

hey matt, could your bios guys try updating with a zen+ ?
i know..who buys x570 with a zen+...but hey AMD said these are supported...AMD said lotsa things..


----------



## killaho

dansi said:


> **** **** ****
> gigabyte bios team bloody sucks
> 
> Gigabyte bios teams are monkeys!


Please grow up and act like an adult. Insulting people will not do you any favors.


----------



## zerowalker

BS Zalman said:


> Yup it's happen to me too when trying to tightening the timings.. unless i go down to 16 which is unstable for me, 17 will just be set to 18 by default.
> Unfortunately Gear Down disable is a no go for me... won't even boot properly with that disabled





pschorr1123 said:


> Ryzen likes to have the CAS at even numbers when above a certain speed. ie 3600 cl 15 will get set to 16 once in Windows.
> 
> I have read others users mention that if you disable Gear Down then you can run an odd cl. I have not had any luck with that myself. My 1st kit was 3000 15,17,17,17,35. Luckily I was able to tighten it down to 14 otherwise it would default to 16.





RaXelliX said:


> -XHCI Hand Off > Disabled. Not sure why it's enabled by default.
> -Fast Boot > Enabled.
> -CSM > Disabled. Unless you use windows that is installed on MBR partitioned disk. Most users can disable this if they use Win10 1903 and do a clean install.
> -SVM > Enabled. This enables virtualization support by running virtual machines with hardware acceleration. As far as i know having it enabled has no adverse effects.
> -Spread Spectrum > Disabled.
> -use latest AMD Driver (offical Site) or from your Website (Gigabyte) > Always use AMD's as they are newer. Same goes for other drivers listed on Gigabyte's website.
> 
> USB Legacy can be disabled. Port Emulation is only nessesary if you have PS/2 devices.


SVM do mess up coretemp for me, making it extremely slow, i do have it on anyhow as i use it and it shouldn't mess anything up.
Could you confirm this, i never got an answer before when i asked about this issue, unless i missed it.


----------



## pschorr1123

zerowalker said:


> SVM do mess up coretemp for me, making it extremely slow, i do have it on anyhow as i use it and it shouldn't mess anything up.
> Could you confirm this, i never got an answer before when i asked about this issue, unless i missed it.


I have SVM enabled since my Android emulator requires it. I installed Core Temp and had no issues.

The only thing SVM should effect would be programs that run in virtual machines. My Android emulator will run with it disabled but will run rather slow.

Hope this helps you track down your issue.


----------



## pschorr1123

jelome1989 said:


> Just an update on this. I got it fixed.
> 
> I redid everything, reconnect everything, gpu, ram, cables, reseat cpu and then it worked. Not sure what I did wrong, but I'm just glad it's working. Got it booting to bios and everything went fine from there. Now playing around with OC.
> 
> Thanks to all who replied.


Glad to hear!


----------



## alej0

New batch of bios available @ tweaktown

X570 AORUS Xtreme - F5c
X570 AORUS Master - F7c
X570 AORUS Elite - F5d
X570 AORUS Ultra - F6c
X570 AORUS Pro - F6c
X570 AORUS Pro WIFI - F6c

but there's no changelog yet :/


----------



## Juggerone

Lads, lately I ran into this voltage dilemma and I need an opinion on the following matter. So basically, I've been trying to manually overclock my 3700x to 4.3 GHz at a decent voltage without success - anything 1.3v to 1.4v with LLC set on High (or below) would just crash mid Cinebench R20 test. I can see that Gigabyte boards got some LLC options to choose from, but I was skeptical going above High. So far the best I could manage was this:

1. 4.25 GHz at 1.3v (LLC High, with LLC Medium or below would just crash from time to time in benchmarks. Also crashes with lower voltage).
multi core - 5050 pts @ 75 °C / single core - 494 pts @ 50 °C

2. PBO Enabled (+200 MHz, LLC Auto); the voltages in load are going up to 1.5v, and sometimes staying on above 1.4v for quite a while.
multi core - 4880 pts @ 79 °C / single core - 501 pts @ 60 °C

In gaming I'm getting the same FPS with both of the above, but with the Manual OC I'm sitting at 50-55 °C while with PBO I get 60-65 °C at lower clocks (avg 4 - 4.1 GHz) and constant higher voltage (avg 1.4v). Now what I'm wondering is which scenario is more damaging for the CPU in long term?! I know the higher the LLC is, the bigger the voltage spike that CPU gets when finishing the load, going back to idle.

PS: Mobo - x570 Aorus Elite (F5a BIOS), RAM - 2x8GB Trident Z RGB 3600MHz/CL16 (XMP on), PSU - SuperFlower Leadex Gold 650w, CPU Cooler - Dark Rock PRO 4


----------



## RaXelliX

There is little point for going allcore OC with Ryzen 3000. Unless all you do is run allcore workloads all day, every day. By going with allcore OC you pretty much limit yourself to 4.2-4.3Ghz and lost single core boost. Better chips can do 4.4Ghz but that's rare.
That's the limit currently with 7nm process. Going beyond that will massively increase heat output and voltage requirements so it's not worth it.

Best is to stick with default speeds but enable PBO +200 and Auto OC and even better make sure you run your memory and Infinity fabric clocks at the same speeds. Meaning 1600Mhz RAM and 1600Mhz IF for example. And use DRAM calculator and Thaiphoon Burner to finetune the timings. Also the lower the temperatures the better Ryzen holds it clocks so very similar to how GPU's work.


----------



## Waltc

Marius A said:


> stay frosty my dudes with the latest 27th of September AMD Chipset drivers for x570 MAX BOOST IS LOWER for my cpu compared to the one from 19th of august, at least in my case, using the same bios settings, bios f7b for x570 master , noticed it running several single cpu cbr20 and cbr15, amount is 25 to 50 mhz minus, just saying.. I uninstalled the ones from September with revo uninstaller with option advanced + amd cleanup utility and i put back the ones from august and max boost during single cpu run cbr20 and cbr15 is 4550mhz again. Is not that the benchmark scores are influenced by much but i hate to see that i put a newer driver which should improve performance and instead i get worse speeds ... **** this amd *** are you doing??!, you fixed it with 1003abba, at least in my case, and now ruining it again with latest chipset driver???really going for another lawsuit?


The max turbo boost I got yesterday (with the previous chipset drivers) and today (after the new chipset install) in 3dMk Timespy was _identical_: 4.424GHz, which is slightly better than my 3600x's advertised max boost of 4.4GHz, so I've seen no change brought by the new chipset drivers. I think you've confused the AGESA's which underlie the bios versions with _chipset_ drivers--it's the ABBA AGESAs that restore max boost to what it was in the early 1002/3 AGESAs for my x570 Master--a little better than that, actually. Before the ABBA AGESA's, but after the 1003 AGESA, my highest boost through every bios release was 4.275GHz. ABBA has fixed that.

AMD is doing exactly what they said they would do, imo. As to the lawsuit, please understand that the suing attorneys gave up their suit for a settlement from AMD--AMD agreed to a sum less than it calculated it would have cost them to continue the case on through to a win--and AMD would have won, no question about it. Unfortunately, spurious lawsuits just like that one are common in the tech industry--it's a big racket, in fact. Adds x dollars to the cost of every piece of tech we buy. Additionally, the suing attorneys had to stipulate that AMD was guilty of _absolutely nothing_, btw, to get the settlement from AMD. You should realize that being sued for something doesn't mean the party being sued is guilty of any wrong doing whatever. And, you know, if the suing attorneys thought they could win, why did they settle the suit and declare AMD innocent of their original charge? Just goes to prove what a racket these sorts of spurious lawsuits actually are. The suing attorneys will pocket at least $6m of the $12M settlement, leaving maybe $10-$15 each for Bulldozer owners--those interested enough to try and collect that whopping amount. Like I said, a racket.

If you want to see your highest single-core boost reflected in a benchmark in terms of MHz, I suggest the 3dMk Timespy benchmark--run it once, then select "Compare scores online," then "show details" and you will see the numerical MHz number of your CPU base clock and also the _highest boost MHz obtained_ during the benchmark run. That's where I got 4.424GHz from--yesterday and today. Benchmarks _usually_ give differing scores when run--heck, Timespy rarely if ever gives me the same final result twice... If you bet the house just because you get differing benchmark scores from time to time you are sure to lose the bet... No benchmark ever created is an absolute in the way that you seem to be looking at it.


----------



## Dreams-Visions

Hyralak said:


> I had no issues installing.


wait, really? did you do anything special? Drivers from the AMD website have never done anything but sit there and do nothing during the "unpacking/extracting" phase. Never.


----------



## matthew87

Dreams-Visions said:


> wait, really? did you do anything special? Drivers from the AMD website have never done anything but sit there and do nothing during the "unpacking/extracting" phase. Never.


I've never once had this issue.


----------



## Dreams-Visions

matthew87 said:


> I've never once had this issue.


Figured it out. I had to uninstall Gigabyte's chipset drivers. AMD's wouldn't install otherwise. Just an endless extraction loop.


----------



## rastaviper

RaXelliX said:


> There is little point for going allcore OC with Ryzen 3000. Unless all you do is run allcore workloads all day, every day. By going with allcore OC you pretty much limit yourself to 4.2-4.3Ghz and lost single core boost. Better chips can do 4.4Ghz but that's rare.
> 
> That's the limit currently with 7nm process. Going beyond that will massively increase heat output and voltage requirements so it's not worth it.
> 
> 
> 
> Best is to stick with default speeds but enable PBO +200 and Auto OC and even better make sure you run your memory and Infinity fabric clocks at the same speeds. Meaning 1600Mhz RAM and 1600Mhz IF for example. And use DRAM calculator and Thaiphoon Burner to finetune the timings. Also the lower the temperatures the better Ryzen holds it clocks so very similar to how GPU's work.


Which options exactly are enabLing at BIOS the PBO+200 and auto OC?
Also, how can you make sure that with an Auto OC you get the maximum results at benchmarks?

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Marius A

Waltc said:


> The max turbo boost I got yesterday (with the previous chipset drivers) and today (after the new chipset install) in 3dMk Timespy was _identical_: 4.424GHz, which is slightly better than my 3600x's advertised max boost of 4.4GHz, so I've seen no change brought by the new chipset drivers. I think you've confused the AGESA's which underlie the bios versions with _chipset_ drivers--it's the ABBA AGESAs that restore max boost to what it was in the early 1002/3 AGESAs for my x570 Master--a little better than that, actually. Before the ABBA AGESA's, but after the 1003 AGESA, my highest boost through every bios release was 4.275GHz. ABBA has fixed that.
> 
> AMD is doing exactly what they said they would do, imo. As to the lawsuit, please understand that the suing attorneys gave up their suit for a settlement from AMD--AMD agreed to a sum less than it calculated it would have cost them to continue the case on through to a win--and AMD would have won, no question about it. Unfortunately, spurious lawsuits just like that one are common in the tech industry--it's a big racket, in fact. Adds x dollars to the cost of every piece of tech we buy. Additionally, the suing attorneys had to stipulate that AMD was guilty of _absolutely nothing_, btw, to get the settlement from AMD. You should realize that being sued for something doesn't mean the party being sued is guilty of any wrong doing whatever. And, you know, if the suing attorneys thought they could win, why did they settle the suit and declare AMD innocent of their original charge? Just goes to prove what a racket these sorts of spurious lawsuits actually are. The suing attorneys will pocket at least $6m of the $12M settlement, leaving maybe $10-$15 each for Bulldozer owners--those interested enough to try and collect that whopping amount. Like I said, a racket.
> 
> If you want to see your highest single-core boost reflected in a benchmark in terms of MHz, I suggest the 3dMk Timespy benchmark--run it once, then select "Compare scores online," then "show details" and you will see the numerical MHz number of your CPU base clock and also the _highest boost MHz obtained_ during the benchmark run. That's where I got 4.424GHz from--yesterday and today. Benchmarks _usually_ give differing scores when run--heck, Timespy rarely if ever gives me the same final result twice... If you bet the house just because you get differing benchmark scores from time to time you are sure to lose the bet... No benchmark ever created is an absolute in the way that you seem to be looking at it.


i am not confusing anything , and i am monitoring with hwinfo 6.12 set to 500ms and during a run of cbr20 single and cbr15 single cpu, as i said before performance wise you can't see any difference , but ive noticed it by monitoring the cpu frequency on hwinfo during a cbr20 and cbr15 single cpu tests, and for me is lower than with the old drivers by 25 to 50 mhz . Also ive made sure that the old drivers are properly uninstalled and also the new ones . 3dmark time spy is all over the place for me 4525 to 4425 from run to run, and about the lawsuit what amd is doing here as in the case of buldozer is false marketing from a user perception, so if you get a good lawyer and you have enough money to spend you might win , unfortunately amd has overzealous marketing which is really hurting its products, zen2 are really great cpus but they should have put lower speeds on the box. Also i am using f7b which is 1003abba on the master on both cases


----------



## funks

MikeS3000 said:


> I don't use the wifi module, but I did just test this for you. Unfortunately the module still disappears. I have to completely shut off the computer and power off the power supply to get the wifi module back in Windows. This may be a dumb question, but what is the purpose of Erp? I thought it was just for slightly greater power savings. I have my PC hooked up to a UPS that also measures load and the digital display says 0w of power when the computer is off with Erp enabled or disabled.


Pretty sure it does it on all Aorus Ultra, and Aorus Pro Wifi (basically broken). ERP makes sure the computer is fully shutdown and isn't a power vampire. Otherwise it provides power to the USB (so my Logitech G502 is lit up even though the computer is off).


----------



## RogueNZ

Does bios version F5d work on the Aorus Elite Wifi version?


----------



## Lanvin

Planning to build a new system with a Master/Extreme.

Anyone tried using 16x4 Rams at full speeds (3200/3600) with the Master or Extreme successfully?

Thanks all.


----------



## wingman99

Waltc said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> The max turbo boost I got yesterday (with the previous chipset drivers) and today (after the new chipset install) in 3dMk Timespy was _identical_: 4.424GHz, which is slightly better than my 3600x's advertised max boost of 4.4GHz, so I've seen no change brought by the new chipset drivers. I think you've confused the AGESA's which underlie the bios versions with _chipset_ drivers--it's the ABBA AGESAs that restore max boost to what it was in the early 1002/3 AGESAs for my x570 Master--a little better than that, actually. Before the ABBA AGESA's, but after the 1003 AGESA, my highest boost through every bios release was 4.275GHz. ABBA has fixed that.
> 
> AMD is doing exactly what they said they would do, imo. As to the lawsuit, please understand that the suing attorneys gave up their suit for a settlement from AMD--AMD agreed to a sum less than it calculated it would have cost them to continue the case on through to a win--and AMD would have won, no question about it. Unfortunately, spurious lawsuits just like that one are common in the tech industry--it's a big racket, in fact. Adds x dollars to the cost of every piece of tech we buy. Additionally, the suing attorneys had to stipulate that AMD was guilty of _absolutely nothing_, btw, to get the settlement from AMD. You should realize that being sued for something doesn't mean the party being sued is guilty of any wrong doing whatever. And, you know, if the suing attorneys thought they could win, why did they settle the suit and declare AMD innocent of their original charge? Just goes to prove what a racket these sorts of spurious lawsuits actually are. The suing attorneys will pocket at least $6m of the $12M settlement, leaving maybe $10-$15 each for Bulldozer owners--those interested enough to try and collect that whopping amount. Like I said, a racket.
> 
> If you want to see your highest single-core boost reflected in a benchmark in terms of MHz, I suggest the 3dMk Timespy benchmark--run it once, then select "Compare scores online," then "show details" and you will see the numerical MHz number of your CPU base clock and also the _highest boost MHz obtained_ during the benchmark run. That's where I got 4.424GHz from--yesterday and today. Benchmarks _usually_ give differing scores when run--heck, Timespy rarely if ever gives me the same final result twice... If you bet the house just because you get differing benchmark scores from time to time you are sure to lose the bet... No benchmark ever created is an absolute in the way that you seem to be looking at it.


For Bulldozer AMD was rightfully sued over sharing floating point engine with 2 cores. Each core is suppose to have integer and floating point engine. On Bulldozer AMD can not label 8 core when it's really 4 core. The first x86 processor set the rules for what a core has in it at a minimum. The first processor 8086 was introduced in 1978.


----------



## CaptnJones

Dreams-Visions said:


> these never actually install, do they? I guess we need for official Gigabyte chipset updates.


 When you're installing the newest version of AMD chipset. Go through these steps

1. Uninstall the previous version
2. go to your AMD folder in (C:\AMD) and delete all the files
3. Install the latest version


There's some bug that if you don't delete the files in AMD folder you'll still have the previous version installed even if you uninstalled it earlier.


----------



## SoylentRed

*Why is my CPU temp jumping all over the place?*

I just installed this motherboard yesterday, and I noticed that the idle CPU temp of my 3700X is jumping like crazy. It's like 38, 50, 44, 55...etc, in succession. But when running a stress test, it stays steady around 76. 
The idle temp jumps are causing the fans to constantly spin up and down. The only thing I've done is updated BIOS to F7b, and enabled XMP. Any ideas??


----------



## pschorr1123

wingman99 said:


> [/SPOILER]For Bulldozer AMD was rightfully sued over sharing floating point engine with 2 cores. Each core is suppose to have integer and floating point engine. On Bulldozer AMD can not label 8 core when it's really 4 core. The first x86 processor set the rules for what a core has in it at a minimum. The first processor 8086 was introduced in 1978.


Not really correct. The original 8086 did not have a floating point unit on board. That is why they had sockets for MATH co-processors on board


"Floating point
The 8086/8088 could be connected to a mathematical co-processor to add hardware/microcode-based floating-point performance. The Intel 8087 was the standard math coprocessor for the 8086 and 8088, operating on 80-bit numbers. Manufacturers like Cyrix (8087-compatible) and Weitek (not 8087-compatible) eventually came up with high-performance floating-point co-processors that competed with the 8087. "

source :https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Intel_8086

Most consumer desktop apps do not use the FLU is the reasoning behind why they omitted it. However, even if each Bulldozer module had 2 FLUs and 2 ALUs it still would have sucked donkey balls. Its design caused threads to get stalled in the pipeline.

Who goes to a manufactures web site and makes a purchase based on the company's marketing without researching independent reviews. I could not find 1 bulldozer review that didn't say it sucked and actually had lower ipc than the previous Phenom II CPUs. That was an epic fail IMO. No one in their right mind puts out a newer product that is worse than previous generation. 

If Bulldozer would not have sucked and stomped Intel's Sandy Bridge would anyone have been salty enough to sue over such BS?

EDIT: I really feel sorry for anyone who wasted $1000 on the binned 8350s that they launched as 5GHZ FX9590. LOL AMD actually though people would pay Intel HEDT prices for 5Ghz bulldozer garbage. The $1000 price tag didn't last long


----------



## CaptnJones

SoylentRed said:


> I just installed this motherboard yesterday, and I noticed that the idle CPU temp of my 3700X is jumping like crazy. It's like 38, 50, 44, 55...etc, in succession. But when running a stress test, it stays steady around 76.
> The idle temp jumps are causing the fans to constantly spin up and down. The only thing I've done is updated BIOS to F7b, and enabled XMP. Any ideas??




Go to bios and set up the cpu fan curve manually.


----------



## pschorr1123

SoylentRed said:


> I just installed this motherboard yesterday, and I noticed that the idle CPU temp of my 3700X is jumping like crazy. It's like 38, 50, 44, 55...etc, in succession. But when running a stress test, it stays steady around 76.
> The idle temp jumps are causing the fans to constantly spin up and down. The only thing I've done is updated BIOS to F7b, and enabled XMP. Any ideas??


This is normal for Ryzen, espeacilly 3rd gen.

Ryen uses high voltage when idle to boost single core to highest speed. Since 3rd Gen Ryzen is 7nm the core on the dies is very small and heats up extremely fast when 1.5 volts gets dumped into it.

These CPUs like to get the work done as fast as possible and race each core back to "sleep" since this is very power efficient.

Many people have complained and asked GB to add a time hysteresis setting to smart fan so you can tell the fan to not spin up unless it has been hot for 7 seconds or so. Maybe they will have it in future bios.

I found the sweet spot for my CPU fan is to have it ramp up after 52-55 degrees or so as that seems to be where it sits if doing minor work 

is 76 with the stock cooler?


----------



## MikeS3000

funks said:


> Pretty sure it does it on all Aorus Ultra, and Aorus Pro Wifi (basically broken). ERP makes sure the computer is fully shutdown and isn't a power vampire. Otherwise it provides power to the USB (so my Logitech G502 is lit up even though the computer is off).


I guess that's what I don't understand. I don't think you are saving that much money by running ErP on vs. off. The hassle of what components are not working with it "on" is not worth the time to troubleshoot.


----------



## SoylentRed

CaptnJones said:


> Go to bios and set up the cpu fan curve manually.


So the temps jumping up and down 10 degrees a second normal behavior?


----------



## SoylentRed

Yes, 76 is on the stock wraith prism cooler. Though I might be able to get it lower, except that for some reason the motherboard is not running my larger 200mm fans at a high enough rpm. I tried to calibrate it, but it seems to think 100% is like 500 rpm. When I manually set them to 100% they spin over 700 rpm, which is a big difference for 200mm fans


----------



## wingman99

pschorr1123 said:


> Not really correct. The original 8086 did not have a floating point unit on board. That is why they had sockets for MATH co-processors on board
> 
> 
> "Floating point
> The 8086/8088 could be connected to a mathematical co-processor to add hardware/microcode-based floating-point performance. The Intel 8087 was the standard math coprocessor for the 8086 and 8088, operating on 80-bit numbers. Manufacturers like Cyrix (8087-compatible) and Weitek (not 8087-compatible) eventually came up with high-performance floating-point co-processors that competed with the 8087. "
> 
> source :https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Intel_8086
> 
> Most consumer desktop apps do not use the FLU is the reasoning behind why they omitted it. However, even if each Bulldozer module had 2 FLUs and 2 ALUs it still would have sucked donkey balls. Its design caused threads to get stalled in the pipeline.
> 
> Who goes to a manufactures web site and makes a purchase based on the company's marketing without researching independent reviews. I could not find 1 bulldozer review that didn't say it sucked and actually had lower ipc than the previous Phenom II CPUs. That was an epic fail IMO. No one in their right mind puts out a newer product that is worse than previous generation.
> 
> If Bulldozer would not have sucked and stomped Intel's Sandy Bridge would anyone have been salty enough to sue over such BS?
> 
> EDIT: I really feel sorry for anyone who wasted $1000 on the binned 8350s that they launched as 5GHZ FX9590. LOL AMD actually though people would pay Intel HEDT prices for 5Ghz bulldozer garbage. The $1000 price tag didn't last long


It's all about saying you have 8 cores with one integer and one floating point not 8 integers 4 floating point units. For a x86 PC to work you need 1 integer engine and 1 floating point engine in the core.


----------



## Hyralak

Lanvin said:


> Planning to build a new system with a Master/Extreme.
> 
> Anyone tried using 16x4 Rams at full speeds (3200/3600) with the Master or Extreme successfully?
> 
> Thanks all.



Yes i have a master and 16x4 @3200 with XMP. It will also overclock to 3400


----------



## pschorr1123

wingman99 said:


> The original 8086 did have floating point with integer engine on board in the core. it's all about saying you have 8 cores with one integer and one floating point not 8 integers 4 floating point units. For a x86 PC to work you need 1 integer engine and 1 floating point engine in the core.
> 
> Boards in the past did have sockets for coprocessor. So they would have 1 coprocessor on motherboard and 1 coprocessor in the processor core = 2 coprocessors . However there is always 1 standard floating point coprocessor with 1 integer engine.
> 
> Floating point Read https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Intel_8086.
> "The 8086/8088 could be connected to a mathematical coprocessor to add hardware/microcode-based floating-point performance.
> 
> The Intel 8087 was the standard math coprocessor for the 8086 and 8088, operating on 80-bit numbers. Manufacturers like Cyrix (8087-compatible) and Weitek (not 8087-compatible) eventually came up with high-performance floating-point coprocessors that competed with the 8087."



I must be missing something here but the block diagram of the 8086 does not show an FPU. All references to FPU are to the 8087 co-processor that was an additional chip installed on the motherboard. The 80387 merged the 2 while remaining backward compatible.

I do not feel the definition of a "core" is as cut and dry. Otherwise the case against AMD would not have dragged out for so many years.

I do agree with you that the 8350 is not an 8 core CPU but it isn't an 4 core CPU either. It lacks SMT but can process 8 threads. Who knows maybe this "modular" approach is what gave engineers the idea for the CCX Zen 1 design and later the chiplet idea.

I think we can all agree that the bulldozer was the biggest epic fail in CPU history and AMD will never live that down.


----------



## RaXelliX

Guys, guys there's never been a clear definition what constitutes as Core. It is always just assumed based on past products what a core generally is.
Besides i feel like it's OT meant for a separate topic.


----------



## Marius A

CaptnJones said:


> When you're installing the newest version of AMD chipset. Go through these steps
> 
> 1. Uninstall the previous version
> 2. go to your AMD folder in (C:\AMD) and delete all the files
> 3. Install the latest version
> 
> 
> There's some bug that if you don't delete the files in AMD folder you'll still have the previous version installed even if you uninstalled it earlier.


i am using revo uninstaller free and i choose advanced cleaning +amd cleanup utility after, everything is gone from the old driver .


----------



## Belcebuu

Guys, I have a x570 Aorus master and a 3200c14 Flare X ram

I want to move the flare x to another build, so I bought the gskill 3600c15.

I am having problems configuring it, getting errors while passing the testMem5, even setting 3600c15 with gear down disabled(it seems it is needed to be switch off otherwise the timings become *16*-15-15 rather than *15*-15-15) is giving me errors

I have seen that memory is not in the supported memory list, does it matter? is that the cause of the errors? or maybe is just the memory that is faulty ?

Thanks


----------



## wingman99

pschorr1123 said:


> I must be missing something here but the block diagram of the 8086 does not show an FPU. All references to FPU are to the 8087 co-processor that was an additional chip installed on the motherboard. The 80387 merged the 2 while remaining backward compatible.
> 
> I do not feel the definition of a "core" is as cut and dry. Otherwise the case against AMD would not have dragged out for so many years.
> 
> I do agree with you that the 8350 is not an 8 core CPU but it isn't an 4 core CPU either. It lacks SMT but can process 8 threads. Who knows maybe this "modular" approach is what gave engineers the idea for the CCX Zen 1 design and later the chiplet idea.
> 
> I think we can all agree that the bulldozer was the biggest epic fail in CPU history and AMD will never live that down.


Thanks, your correct it is a separate Floting point coprocessor by it self in the 8087 chip. The 8350 Instruction fetch, decode, floating point, and L2 were all shared.


----------



## panni

Why is there so much offtopic in these last few pages? 

Also: Do we know what the current c and d BIOS revisions change/fix?


----------



## bigcid10

panni said:


> Why is there so much offtopic in these last few pages?
> 
> Also: Do we know what the current c and d BIOS revisions change/fix?


because we're all bored and all our machine are running perfect and 
we have nothing else to add


----------



## Rapidian

bigcid10 said:


> because we're all bored and all our machine are running perfect and
> we have nothing else to add


That might be true. My Aorus Master with 3900X at BIOS F7b is running very good now. Boosting to 4.625, idling down, sleeping without reboot, no issues with disk drives being recognized. I've tuned my fans in the BIOS to prevent ramping up and down (basically a flat line at 950RPM until 56 deg C and then up to 72 dec C for full speed; I've noctua fans), I'm running G.Skill Flare-X 16 GB kit at 3800 MTs (1900 FCLK) with 16-17-16-32 CR1 timing (latency is around 63.3ns). Memory is stable. 

I'm not sure what else to tweak. Just enjoying the system and the "much demanded" 3900X processor.


----------



## Ironcobra

Rapidian said:


> That might be true. My Aorus Master with 3900X at BIOS F7b is running very good now. Boosting to 4.625, idling down, sleeping without reboot, no issues with disk drives being recognized. I've tuned my fans in the BIOS to prevent ramping up and down (basically a flat line at 950RPM until 56 deg C and then up to 72 dec C for full speed; I've noctua fans), I'm running G.Skill Flare-X 16 GB kit at 3800 MTs (1900 FCLK) with 16-17-16-32 CR1 timing (latency is around 63.3ns). Memory is stable.
> 
> I'm not sure what else to tweak. Just enjoying the system and the "much demanded" 3900X processor.


Completely agree boredom is a good thing, and the massive stuttering issue with windows gaming was finally solved, life is good.


----------



## h2on0

Belcebuu said:


> Guys, I have a x570 Aorus master and a 3200c14 Flare X ram
> 
> I want to move the flare x to another build, so I bought the gskill 3600c15.
> 
> I am having problems configuring it, getting errors while passing the testMem5, even setting 3600c15 with gear down disabled(it seems it is needed to be switch off otherwise the timings become *16*-15-15 rather than *15*-15-15) is giving me errors
> 
> I have seen that memory is not in the supported memory list, does it matter? is that the cause of the errors? or maybe is just the memory that is faulty ?
> 
> Thanks


I have the same and I've been trying Many combinations of timings to try to get to run above 3533 to no avail. So currently I am at 3533 14 14 14 27 and it runs very good. If you come up with timings to run 3600 or above please share.


----------



## dansi

killaho said:


> Please grow up and act like an adult. Insulting people will not do you any favors.


Yes im frustrated because my amd is not doing the basics, of simply reset bios and updating.

I hope matt try my case with a zen+ cpu on x570 master and see if i am correct. Amd backwards compatible is not really well done, frustrating really


----------



## Streetdragon

Just a little hind:

If you play games/Workloads that use more than two threads: Set a manual clock via Ryzen Master.
Faster, Cooler und need less Volatge/Power.

With this settings i get in CPU-Z Bench 200+ more points in multi and loss only 10-12 Points in Single Thread test










And yes, the CPU still idles with 4-5Watt on the cores. Sleeping cores etc

Sooo Singlethread boost is worthless in modern games. Just saying


----------



## Belcebuu

I flashed f7c with my Master, no problems so far


----------



## GBT-MatthewH

Updated OP with latest BETA BIOS. Should fix the issue where setting memory RGB causes memory/XMP to reset to default.

As always if I missed a link or forgot one just let me know.


----------



## BeeDeeEff

I've been keeping an eye on this thread, so far I've not seen, or I've missed if anyone has taken off their chipset heatsink+fan to replace with their own heatsink and no fan.

Has anyone done this, and did/does it make the mobo freak out about not having a chipset fan? The fan on my aorus master is by far the loudest part of my system when it's running.


----------



## GBT-MatthewH

dansi said:


> damn matt, i dont know why it is hanging IN bios now?
> i thought the new beta solves the laggy csm off? Well, mine is still laggy with csm off on 7b. my god terrible software you built


It was solved, with a work around. Its even in my OP on the front page (Hint CTRL-F6 -> VGA first) ... If you had read my post or approached this with any kind of tact you may have found others more willing to he helpful. Let me give you an example -

"Hey matt I thought CSM was solved, but my system still hangs. Am I missing something? Can you help".

Let me also dispel a myth that I am under any obligation or respond well to people directly trying to invoke my name while being derogatory towards a company/software/other user/vendor/me/etc. I am not. Full stop. 

I am very capable of simply ignoring these posts and focusing on those who are having legitimate issues, want help, and use some form of common courtesy. I understand that many times consumers are trained that the squeaky wheel gets the grease and start out by going nuclear to get the outcome they want. I have 1st hand experience of this in tech support way back in the day... Let me again assure you that this tactic does not work as intended with me.

If you want help, be helpful. If you have an issue give everyone the details so we can help. Have some common courtesy. If you find something useful share it with the community... This is how you build a community that shares ideas and builds upon itself to create a better product/bios/software etc. Ranting at _best_ adds nothing and in most cases turns people off from wanting to offer ideas.


----------



## MatthewK

GBT-MatthewH said:


> Let me also dispel a myth that I am under any obligation or respond well to people directly trying to invoke my name while being derogatory towards a company/software/other user/vendor/me/etc. I am not. Full stop.
> 
> I am very capable of simply ignoring these posts and focusing on those who are having legitimate issues, want help, and use some form of common courtesy. I understand that many times consumers are trained that the squeaky wheel gets the grease and start out by going nuclear to get the outcome they want. I have 1st hand experience of this in tech support way back in the day... Let me again assure you that this tactic does not work as intended with me.


As someone who has also worked as a technical support rep in the past for Western Digital and Toshiba, I wholeheartedly agree. Customers sometimes forget reps are people too, and they are there to try to help, not take verbal abuse. Sometimes it's easy to get carried away with being passionately frustrated over the issue and target the person trying to help. I admit, I've been guilty of this at times too until I take a step back and realize what's happening. Anger can easily cloud good judgement.

Thank you for your help GBT-MatthewH, it is greatly appreciated even though at times it may seem like it's not.


----------



## goliathmaroof

Hello,

My system is :
Gygabyte X570 Aorus Elite rev 1.0 - Bios version F5b
Ryzen 5 3600
Nvidia Geforce GTX 660 TI
Corsair cmk32gx4m2b3200c16 - 2x16 GB Ram 3200MHz XMP
Samsung EVO 860 500GB SSD

If I enable XMP I just get the Windows Logo then BSOD with "IRQL not found, cache, memory management...", all kinds of errors.
By default it works with RAM at 2133MHz.
I finally managed to get it to work at 3138MHz by manually setting everything. Here are the photos https://imgur.com/a/dX0SJ8A

Is it fine if I let it run like this. Also 1.38V is fine? It doesn't want to take 1.35V.

Thanks in advance


----------



## MrToast99

goliathmaroof said:


> Hello,
> 
> My system is :
> Gygabyte X570 Aorus Elite rev 1.0 - Bios version F5b
> Ryzen 5 3600
> Nvidia Geforce GTX 660 TI
> Corsair cmk32gx4m2b3200c16 - 2x16 GB Ram 3200MHz XMP
> Samsung EVO 860 500GB SSD
> 
> If I enable XMP I just get the Windows Logo then BSOD with "IRQL not found, cache, memory management...", all kinds of errors.
> By default it works with RAM at 2133MHz.
> I finally managed to get it to work at 3138MHz by manually setting everything. I attached the photos.
> 
> Is it fine if I let it run like this. Also 1.38V is fine? It doesn't want to take 1.35V.
> 
> Thanks in advance


My setup is a bit different with a 3900x and a Master but I have 2 of those kits and had the same issues when I built the system. In my case the RAM was bad (or weak) each kit worked fine @ stock but failed memtest @ XMP, swapped the kits and all good.

Edit: I tested the kits in an Intel system for confirmation before swapping.


----------



## Korrektor

So after trying almost everything on this planet to resolve the sound clipping or sound crackling issue (rare crackles as I started to play video / music files) I decided to try DDU (just found out that Display Driver Uninstaller have the function to clean uninstall sound drivers as well). After rebooting even without network cable attached windows installed default HD audio drivers and I thought well heck after everything I did before why not just leave those. And it seems like problem is gone.
I tried to reinstall the drivers multiple times before, including the version from Gigabyte X570 Aorus Elite page or from Realtek with no success.

So I guess there are two options
a) There were some residuals sitting somewhere deeply from the ALC1220 of the previous board and so sound was being processed incorrectly somehow as this board have ALC1200 (I did uninstall previous devices from device manager multiple times but, again, it wasn't enough). Probably I should just clean install the Windows after updating both mobo + CPU. But whatever, maybe solution I came up with will help someone else

b) Latest Realtek drivers are faulty and if you experience same thing as me you should definitely try just default drivers that Windows download automatically

If someone from Gigabyte team will read this please check if there are similar reports regarding sound clipping/crackling, there is a chance that something is wrong with Realtek drivers. For me the problem was that almost each time I started to play a video or sound file there was a slight click, not loud, but really annoying. And probably it was occuring on certain frequencies as well (thus was reproducable which made me thing that those were part of the video/music). I know its not much and I should record samples but was too focused on resolving it


----------



## Belcebuu

Not sure if it is the beta bios or what

PBO off, OC scalar x4, 200mhz

The weird stuff is that I don't get high scores in CB20 etc, around 48xx or 49xx


----------



## Dreams-Visions

Do you all recommend jumping from the last stable bios to 7C on the master?

Or do we feel like we'll get a final ABBA release soon?


----------



## dansi

Oh sorry matt it just small things irk me after spending so much and time upgrade. It is not cheap for me with savings for this after so long. I thought i can enjoy 16 cores mainstream which was cost prohibitive.

Please help see if putting a zen+ and doing the bios optimised reset and updating causes the same headache as me. If yes it is down to amd bad backward compatibility promises.
If not i have to quickly arrange for rma my board and save myself the failure after payment.


----------



## BS Zalman

I just wondering if someone here had the same experience with me. It's not a big deal, just wondering if its happening with someone here too or is it just me.
I'm starting to notice this with BIOS F6A (before that it might have been happening, just might be i'm not aware of it)
Sometimes my 3900X will stuck in 1.3-1.8 Ghz Clock. Usually it happened the first time i starting the PC after a period of shut down (next day when starting PC after shutdown in the night)
I can resolved it with just another restart to the PC and it will start normally
It's not always happening which is why it puzzles me. 

It's still sometimes happening, even after i update with the latest chipset driver (1.9.27.1033), latest Windows (1903 OS Build 1862.387). And BIOS 7B
In fact i write this because it just happened when i started this PC now, that's why i post this, before i just ignore it and restart the PC.

btw my system

Processor: 3900X
Motherboard: Aorus Master with 7B BIOS
Memory : 3200 GB Corsair Platinum (4 x 8 GB stick)
CPU Cooler: Corsair H115i Platinum
latest chipset driver (1.9.27.1033) and latest Windows


----------



## pal

goliathmaroof said:


> Hello,
> 
> My system is :
> Gygabyte X570 Aorus Elite rev 1.0 - Bios version F5b
> Ryzen 5 3600
> Nvidia Geforce GTX 660 TI
> Corsair cmk32gx4m2b3200c16 - 2x16 GB Ram 3200MHz XMP
> Samsung EVO 860 500GB SSD
> 
> If I enable XMP I just get the Windows Logo then BSOD with "IRQL not found, cache, memory management...", all kinds of errors.
> By default it works with RAM at 2133MHz.
> I finally managed to get it to work at 3138MHz by manually setting everything. Here are the photos https://imgur.com/a/dX0SJ8A
> 
> Is it fine if I let it run like this. Also 1.38V is fine? It doesn't want to take 1.35V.
> 
> Thanks in advance


at the begging of Zen2,you need to enter ddr voltage manualy if you selected XMP profile.


----------



## Taergeno

Hi,

Will this RAM work with the AORUS X570 Xtreme at the rated speeds? F4-3600C16Q-64GTZN

The RAM Configuration on G.Skill's website shows that it is compatible (when choosing the Xtreme from the Dropdowns).

Thank you.


----------



## Spiczek

pal said:


> at the begging of Zen2,you need to enter ddr voltage manualy if you selected XMP profile.


Hi, I hope I can it write comprehensible, english is not my nature language.

I have still the XMP problems on my Aorus Elite with the Corsair CMK32GX4M2B3200C16 with the new F5d BIOS.

I flashed the BIOS and loaded the optimized Preferences
I go to Tweaker and activate the XMP
Pressing F10, save and restart the System. And... all looks fine. AIDA64 show my RAM with 3200MHZ. But I dont know how, after some time I use the system and shut it down, it beeps three times and the next time AIDA64 show me just 2133MHz and standard timings. Funnily the preferences in the BIOS are still set but have no effect.

Now I'm really wondering what make I wrong. The RAM is fine, I tested it with MemTest, no errors.

I hope someone can help me. Perhaps Matthew? :cheers:

Regards


----------



## BS Zalman

Spiczek said:


> Hi, I hope I can it write comprehensible, english is not my nature language.
> 
> I have still the XMP problems on my Aorus Elite with the Corsair CMK32GX4M2B3200C16 with the new F5d BIOS.
> 
> I flashed the BIOS and loaded the optimized Preferences
> I go to Tweaker and activate the XMP
> Pressing F10, save and restart the System. And... all looks fine. AIDA64 show my RAM with 3200MHZ. But I dont know how, after some time I use the system and shut it down, it beeps three times and the next time AIDA64 show me just 2133MHz and standard timings. Funnily the preferences in the BIOS are still set but have no effect.
> 
> Now I'm really wondering what make I wrong. The RAM is fine, I tested it with MemTest, no errors.
> 
> I hope someone can help me. Perhaps Matthew? :cheers:
> 
> Regards


Have you make sure you are using the correct RAM slot (assuming you're using dual stick memory)? 
I don't have Elite motherboard, try checking your MB manual


----------



## Cata79

Or try to set voltage manually.


----------



## Streetdragon

Do we get a option in the bios to overclock the CCD/CCX manuel? That would be great


----------



## leongws

Spiczek said:


> Hi, I hope I can it write comprehensible, english is not my nature language.
> 
> I have still the XMP problems on my Aorus Elite with the Corsair CMK32GX4M2B3200C16 with the new F5d BIOS.
> 
> I flashed the BIOS and loaded the optimized Preferences
> I go to Tweaker and activate the XMP
> Pressing F10, save and restart the System. And... all looks fine. AIDA64 show my RAM with 3200MHZ. But I dont know how, after some time I use the system and shut it down, it beeps three times and the next time AIDA64 show me just 2133MHz and standard timings. Funnily the preferences in the BIOS are still set but have no effect.
> 
> Now I'm really wondering what make I wrong. The RAM is fine, I tested it with MemTest, no errors.
> 
> I hope someone can help me. Perhaps Matthew? :cheers:
> 
> Regards


Hi, just to add in my experience. I also facing this issue of XMP resetting when powering on pc after shutdown. For my case, I need to clear cmos in order to POST and go to bios to setup again, if not it will go into infinity loop and not POST at all

I’m using x570 pro wifi since end of July with similar rams as u 2 x 16GB. The model also same and in QVL list. I have Google for the issue of cold boot and found it mostly happens on elite and pro wifi board. Never found issue with master/extreme board during my search. Have tried all the new bios till now(F6c) but the issue still persist till now. 

The pc boot and running perfectly in windows and during gaming when I enabled xmp and set ram voltage at 1.35v. Also no problem when I restart pc, ram will stay at 3200MHz. Like I mentioned it only happens when powering on pc after shutdown. 

From the day I got my rig since July, I have been running my rams with xmp disabled. This is the only way to allow me to post and boot to windows successfully without the need to clear cmos every single time with xmp enable and I have tried numerous method as advice by gigabyte support and those here. Currently I run my rams at default 2133MHz instead of the rated 3200MHz because of the issue

U can search for my past posting on this


----------



## pschorr1123

Spiczek said:


> Hi, I hope I can it write comprehensible, english is not my nature language.
> 
> I have still the XMP problems on my Aorus Elite with the Corsair CMK32GX4M2B3200C16 with the new F5d BIOS.
> 
> I flashed the BIOS and loaded the optimized Preferences
> I go to Tweaker and activate the XMP
> Pressing F10, save and restart the System. And... all looks fine. AIDA64 show my RAM with 3200MHZ. But I dont know how, after some time I use the system and shut it down, it beeps three times and the next time AIDA64 show me just 2133MHz and standard timings. Funnily the preferences in the BIOS are still set but have no effect.
> 
> Now I'm really wondering what make I wrong. The RAM is fine, I tested it with MemTest, no errors.
> 
> I hope someone can help me. Perhaps Matthew? :cheers:
> 
> Regards


The beeping and Memory speed dropping to 2133 means that the system is failing the memory training at startup. Which means one or more of your settings isn't stable even though it passes memory tests in Windows.

Best thing to do is to manually tune ProcODT, Cad bus timings, the settings with a purple star in the circled portion of picture. These settings will cause instability or straight up inability to post if these are not tuned correct. So play with these settings to gain stability (to get to where system doesn't fail memory training and drop down to 2133)


You can use Ryzen Dram Calc to ball park settings and eventually manually tighten your ddr timings to gain performance as the standard XMP settings are rather loose. Some settings also change with every boot that is why I manually enter every setting.

You can use Ryzen Master to record the settings you are currently using for your XMP and use those as a baseline.



Really good written guide to walk you through the steps here: https://www.reddit.com/r/Amd/comments/clbvod/guide_overclocking_your_ram_from_one_noobie_to/

Ryzen Dram Calc can be found here: https://www.guru3d.com/files-details/download-ryzen-dram-calculator.html

YouTube video how to use here: 




Tiaphoon burner (used to see which memory ICs are in your DDR4 kit) here:http://www.softnology.biz/files.html
based on your 3200 cl16 I'm guessing you have Hynix AFR or CJR but you will need to know for sure as the settings vary

Also to make things easier you can post a screen shot of Ryzen Master so others can advise what settings to try if all of this is a bit over whelming.


----------



## pschorr1123

leongws said:


> Hi, just to add in my experience. I also facing this issue of XMP resetting when powering on pc after shutdown. For my case, I need to clear cmos in order to POST and go to bios to setup again, if not it will go into infinity loop and not POST at all
> 
> I’m using x570 pro wifi since end of July with similar rams as u 2 x 16GB. The model also same and in QVL list. I have Google for the issue of cold boot and found it mostly happens on elite and pro wifi board. Never found issue with master/extreme board during my search. Have tried all the new bios till now(F6c) but the issue still persist till now.
> 
> The pc boot and running perfectly in windows and during gaming when I enabled xmp and set ram voltage at 1.35v. Also no problem when I restart pc, ram will stay at 3200MHz. Like I mentioned it only happens when powering on pc after shutdown.
> 
> From the day I got my rig since July, I have been running my rams with xmp disabled. This is the only way to allow me to post and boot to windows successfully without the need to clear cmos every single time with xmp enable and I have tried numerous method as advice by gigabyte support and those here. Currently I run my rams at default 2133MHz instead of the rated 3200MHz because of the issue
> 
> U can search for my past posting on this


Have you tried manually tuning settings described in my post above?

Also have you tested only 1 stick at a time in different slots to rule out a hardware issue? You might have a faulty Ram module. My brother had a corsair Hynix kit that ran fin @ 2133 but would crash in AIDA 64 almost immediately when RAM was set to 1.35. Turned out 1 module was faulty and had to RMA. However, my brother could not create an account with Corsair and when he asked in one of their forums he never got an answer. So I had to use my pc to create an account to get a support ticket and RMA. Bit of a run around but the new kit works as expected

Leaving your RAM @2133 is not a good option as you are leaving a ton of performance on the table. IF you have to run at 2133 maybe try oc the Infinity Fabric to 1800-1900. According to Buildziod he was able to show huge gains with little latency penalty. You will have to benchmark for your use case (ie gaming fps, etc) to see if you gain anything if you can not get your Ram to run at its XMP.

Also try to manually enter every setting after recording with Ryzen Master as I have noticed some settings will vary fro boot to boot.


----------



## leongws

pschorr1123 said:


> Have you tried manually tuning settings described in my post above?
> 
> Also have you tested only 1 stick at a time in different slots to rule out a hardware issue? You might have a faulty Ram module. My brother had a corsair Hynix kit that ran fin @ 2133 but would crash in AIDA 64 almost immediately when RAM was set to 1.35. Turned out 1 module was faulty and had to RMA. However, my brother could not create an account with Corsair and when he asked in one of their forums he never got an answer. So I had to use my pc to create an account to get a support ticket and RMA. Bit of a run around but the new kit works as expected
> 
> Leaving your RAM @2133 is not a good option as you are leaving a ton of performance on the table. IF you have to run at 2133 maybe try oc the Infinity Fabric to 1800-1900. According to Buildziod he was able to show huge gains with little latency penalty. You will have to benchmark for your use case (ie gaming fps, etc) to see if you gain anything if you can not get your Ram to run at its XMP.
> 
> Also try to manually enter every setting after recording with Ryzen Master as I have noticed some settings will vary fro boot to boot.


Hi, thanks for the suggestion. Actually I have done the suggestions from my past postings. 

Yes I have already tried manually input the figures given by ram calculator software through ryzen master. 
Also tried 1 ram at a time but results all same. Infinity loop will occur after power on from shutdown and only clear cmos can make the pc POST. No problem if just restart of pc


----------



## Spiczek

Hi @all




BS Zalman said:


> Have you make sure you are using the correct RAM slot (assuming you're using dual stick memory)?
> I don't have Elite motherboard, try checking your MB manual


I use slot two and four. So its written in the manual for optimum performance




Cata79 said:


> Or try to set voltage manually.


I had too. Same effect like in my last post.


@pschorr1123 I will try it. But truthfully I'm not to have a goog grasp of this. 


@leongws Thanks. This kind of problem thankfully I haven't. If i got the beeps I must wait maybe 40 oder 50 seconds and the computer restarts automatically with standard RAM timings. If the timings are standard, all games are stable. GTA V is surely not the best programming work and sensitive with RAM OC. But it crash every time I use XMP. Actually I tryed it with Rise of the Tomb Raider too and its the same -> crashed. But I can't reproduce it, it is randomly. WIndows event viewer show no errors


regards

EDIT: This is what DRAM CALC show me. I will try this.


----------



## rastaviper

Belcebuu said:


> Guys, I have a x570 Aorus master and a 3200c14 Flare X ram
> 
> 
> 
> I want to move the flare x to another build, so I bought the gskill 3600c15.
> 
> 
> 
> I am having problems configuring it, getting errors while passing the testMem5, even setting 3600c15 with gear down disabled(it seems it is needed to be switch off otherwise the timings become *16*-15-15 rather than *15*-15-15) is giving me errors
> 
> 
> 
> I have seen that memory is not in the supported memory list, does it matter? is that the cause of the errors? or maybe is just the memory that is faulty ?
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks


I have a set of Gskill 3200C15 with bdies and although they are not at Gigabyte'slist currently they are set at 3733 16-15-14 without any issues.
So don't worry about that.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Nighthog

@pschorr1123

Good advice! Same I would have given them!
These settings are so underrated by users to need to be correct!

Alas, I find few actually really trying to adjust them, and going elsewhere to ask same question over and over again why their system isn't "stable". 

It's basically down to not understanding what these do. Most leave them AUTO.

It's down to the XMP profile and Motherboard not being 100% compatible with their settings. These can probably be fixed by the motherboard vendors if they have each and every damn Memory kit there is to test and tune their defaults but that's too much work really. They make shortcuts to generalize but these generalizations are not 100% for all kits out there.
QVL only is there for the kits they got to work and had at hand to test. Your on your own most of the time. Technical skills needed with testing needing effort and time to get your system to standards of basic functionality.
It can be frustrating if you never intended or wanted to do this stuff in the first hand. But why not buy pre-built by that point?

I can hint that the *Data Bus Configuration* RZQ values are 99% important but the general defaults are mostly correct for 99% of instances but you can find other combos that work better. As stated trial and error to find them. Ryzen Dram Calculator has examples of working combinations for different Memory. But I've found different Motherboard vendors might need different values in the end. Not all boards are identical. 
I've found 3 different optimal values on 3 different motherboards with the same memory kits now.

*CAD Bus Drive Strength* values can help to stabilize things if there are occasional errors. Can also help with the memory training issues if there are such as well. But default [24,20,24,24] is usually fine 90% of instances. Slight adjustment might be needed at times.

*Voltage* values can play an impact on stability as well. There are ranges of voltages that are more stable than others, but this mostly effects when your on the edge of stability at higher frequencies.
For Gigabyte boards I find these to be ~1.450V, 1.470-1.480V, 1.500V, 1.530V, 1.550V, 1.580V, your DRAM termination voltage might need a slight adjustment for some values not to be exact half of your dram voltage for all voltages, some settings like a different offset in conjunction.
Not all voltages are usable in the same way.
This behaviour is & was observed on both my old Gigabyte B350 Gaming 3 motherboard and my new X570 Xtreme. 1.450V & 1.550V being most easy to use. with 1.470V & 1.580V in second place. You use the setting you need for your timings in general or the speed you wan to run. Values in-between might not work at all but these voltages will boot and give some stability when I push my kits to the extreme.

*procODT* is useful to have correct. There is always a single value or setting that works better than all others for each memory kit/motherboard combo. Try to dial it in to the correct one. You usually find this if trying to OC max speed. One value might get you to boot at a specific speed but all others will refuse. That value should generally be used for all speeds in the end for your board & memory. 
There can be a conflict here as you memory might like one setting while your motherboard doesn't like that value whatsoever. I found this on my Biostar X470GT8. My memory liked lower values than my Motherboard liked to post with, refusing to post 90% of the time but was more stable when it did getting better timings & speed if you wanted to try getting it to post!


----------



## F0erster

hi, as a new X570 Elite user i also wanted to chime in. My setup:

MB: Gigabyte X570 Elite with F5b BIOS
CPU: Ryzen 3700x 
RAM:Crucial Ballistix LT 32GB (2x16GB) Micron-E 3200-CL16-18-18

I read some amount of Ram OC content already and also tried it by myself the last few days. I am starting to hit a understanding and hardware behaviour barrier, which is why i came here now.
Currently i am at 1800mhz IF and 1800mhz RAM ( but with a hefty 1.43V) trying to get stable and good timings on the ram down. The CPU runs with stock PBO. 
I disabled XMP since i noticed that it somehow overrides the timings i manually enter under the "advanced memory settings" section.

I do not really understand the seemingly redundant BIOS options of the X570 elite. In the Tweaker section, there is the "Advanced Memory Settings" section, where i can customize the RAM timings.
I can also do that under the "Settigs" and "AMD Overclocking" section. I can edit both of them with different numbers and i think the overclocking section overrides the other section. Is that correct?

Then there is my second question. While under the "Advanced Memory Settings" i can enter RAM timings as the normal numbers we use, whereas in the overclocking section there are some hard to interpret values like 0Eh Clk, 0Fh Clk, etc.. until some numbers like 16h Clk appear, but they have nothing to do with a 16ns or clock delay (16h Clk can for example be 19 when i read it in windows in Ryzen Master).

This makes it incredibly difficult for me to enter the desired settings. Also the number on tRFC currently entered is 244 whereas in Ryzen Master it shows 580. I dont know how to convert this. I cant enter 580 in Bios because it is outside of the possible range. I have to convert it to the different number system to a value like 0A1h or something...

Is that really normal for that BIOS? 

Thanks for you help all, here is also a pic of my current Ryzen Master RAM timings. They are all over the place. Is 1.43V advisable for prolonged use? Under 1.42V i will not be able to boot, so i probably have to lower the clock if i need lower voltage.

Thanks for your help and regards!


----------



## panni

F0erster said:


> This makes it incredibly difficult for me to enter the desired settings. Also the number on tRFC currently entered is 244 whereas in Ryzen Master it shows 580. I dont know how to convert this. I cant enter 580 in Bios because it is outside of the possible range. I have to convert it to the different number system to a value like 0A1h or something...
> !


Why do you try to set the memory timings inside the AMD OC menu? Just use the native Gigabyte tweaker menu for the values it provides.
There's very little reason to go into the AMD OC menu besides setting certain voltages, for the normal user.

Entering the settings inside the AMD OC menu might even be undesirable, as it's harder to do (as you've noticed), and they might be harder to "purge" later.

Edit: Also the mainboard manufacturers have no say in the AMD submenus, how they're arranged and what they contain, as far as I know. So it's logical to expose the meaningful settings in a more humanly usable way, with descriptions and non-hex values.


----------



## pschorr1123

F0erster said:


> hi, as a new X570 Elite user i also wanted to chime in. My setup:
> 
> MB: Gigabyte X570 Elite with F5b BIOS
> CPU: Ryzen 3700x
> RAM:Crucial Ballistix LT 32GB (2x16GB) Micron-E 3200-CL16-18-18
> 
> I read some amount of Ram OC content already and also tried it by myself the last few days. I am starting to hit a understanding and hardware behaviour barrier, which is why i came here now.
> Currently i am at 1800mhz IF and 1800mhz RAM ( but with a hefty 1.43V) trying to get stable and good timings on the ram down. The CPU runs with stock PBO.
> I disabled XMP since i noticed that it somehow overrides the timings i manually enter under the "advanced memory settings" section.
> 
> I do not really understand the seemingly redundant BIOS options of the X570 elite. In the Tweaker section, there is the "Advanced Memory Settings" section, where i can customize the RAM timings.
> I can also do that under the "Settigs" and "AMD Overclocking" section. I can edit both of them with different numbers and i think the overclocking section overrides the other section. Is that correct?
> 
> Then there is my second question. While under the "Advanced Memory Settings" i can enter RAM timings as the normal numbers we use, whereas in the overclocking section there are some hard to interpret values like 0Eh Clk, 0Fh Clk, etc.. until some numbers like 16h Clk appear, but they have nothing to do with a 16ns or clock delay (16h Clk can for example be 19 when i read it in windows in Ryzen Master).
> 
> 
> 
> This makes it incredibly difficult for me to enter the desired settings. Also the number on tRFC currently entered is 244 whereas in Ryzen Master it shows 580. I dont know how to convert this. I cant enter 580 in Bios because it is outside of the possible range. I have to convert it to the different number system to a value like 0A1h or something...
> 
> Is that really normal for that BIOS?
> 
> Thanks for you help all, here is also a pic of my current Ryzen Master RAM timings. They are all over the place. Is 1.43V advisable for prolonged use? Under 1.42V i will not be able to boot, so i probably have to lower the clock if i need lower voltage.
> 
> Thanks for your help and regards!


To make things easier for you you should only adjust your timings under "advanced Memory Settings" tab. 

The options under AMD Overclocking are directly from AMD's AGESA and can't be omitted by Gigabyte. The Memory settings are also in hex (base 16 math) so again don't mess with these. (unless you really want to have a bad time!)

The only things you should change under AMD Overclocking would be IF speed/ voltage and PBO settings.

Also there was /is a bug if you set things under AMD Overclocking they will not revert back to original settings unless you load optimized defaults


----------



## Dibiase

Korrektor said:


> So after trying almost everything on this planet to resolve the sound clipping or sound crackling issue (rare crackles as I started to play video / music files) I decided to try DDU (just found out that Display Driver Uninstaller have the function to clean uninstall sound drivers as well). After rebooting even without network cable attached windows installed default HD audio drivers and I thought well heck after everything I did before why not just leave those. And it seems like problem is gone.
> I tried to reinstall the drivers multiple times before, including the version from Gigabyte X570 Aorus Elite page or from Realtek with no success.
> 
> So I guess there are two options
> a) There were some residuals sitting somewhere deeply from the ALC1220 of the previous board and so sound was being processed incorrectly somehow as this board have ALC1200 (I did uninstall previous devices from device manager multiple times but, again, it wasn't enough). Probably I should just clean install the Windows after updating both mobo + CPU. But whatever, maybe solution I came up with will help someone else


Replacing a motherboard and cpu on an existing windows install is just asking for problems. I'd defiantly wipe the hard drive and do a clean install.


----------



## F0erster

pschorr1123 said:


> To make things easier for you you should only adjust your timings under "advanced Memory Settings" tab.
> 
> The options under AMD Overclocking are directly from AMD's AGESA and can't be omitted by Gigabyte. The Memory settings are also in hex (base 16 math) so again don't mess with these. (unless you really want to have a bad time!)
> 
> The only things you should change under AMD Overclocking would be IF speed/ voltage and PBO settings.
> 
> Also there was /is a bug if you set things under AMD Overclocking they will not revert back to original settings unless you load optimized defaults


Thanks. I think I may have encountered that bug since at one point I had different Ram timings in Ryzen Master from what I entered in the BIOS memory settings. When I went to inspect in the BIOS I also went to the AMD OC menu and the settings for Ram OC had reverted back from "Auto" to "Enabled" and had those cryptic values. So regardless what values I put in to the normal memory settings it had no effect because it was overwritten by the AMD OC settings. Really confusing if you don't know it. I also suspected Ryzen Master Software for tinkering with my values at first and whatnot.. 

I will report back with my findings now.


----------



## jsgiv

GBT-MatthewH said:


> It was solved, with a work around. Its even in my OP on the front page (Hint CTRL-F6 -> VGA first) ... If you had read my post or approached this with any kind of tact you may have found others more willing to he helpful. Let me give you an example -
> 
> "Hey matt I thought CSM was solved, but my system still hangs. Am I missing something? Can you help".
> 
> Let me also dispel a myth that I am under any obligation or respond well to people directly trying to invoke my name while being derogatory towards a company/software/other user/vendor/me/etc. I am not. Full stop.
> 
> I am very capable of simply ignoring these posts and focusing on those who are having legitimate issues, want help, and use some form of common courtesy. I understand that many times consumers are trained that the squeaky wheel gets the grease and start out by going nuclear to get the outcome they want. I have 1st hand experience of this in tech support way back in the day... Let me again assure you that this tactic does not work as intended with me.
> 
> If you want help, be helpful. If you have an issue give everyone the details so we can help. Have some common courtesy. If you find something useful share it with the community... This is how you build a community that shares ideas and builds upon itself to create a better product/bios/software etc. Ranting at _best_ adds nothing and in most cases turns people off from wanting to offer ideas.


Matt - 

As someone who also works the IT industry for 30+ years now - please just disregard the obtuse and ignorant users who post comments like you quoted above. It's clear this particular user has a basic lack of understanding of how ongoing hardware and software development life cycles work within the industry.

I find it interesting that many people believe that these issues are rather easy and quick to troubleshoot and address. 

I (and I'm sure many others here) do truly appreciate your time/efforts that are clearly and notably above and beyond your "day job". 

Keep up the good work.


----------



## jsgiv

dansi said:


> Yes im frustrated because my amd is not doing the basics, of simply reset bios and updating.
> 
> I hope matt try my case with a zen+ cpu on x570 master and see if i am correct. Amd backwards compatible is not really well done, frustrating really


Your behavior is insulting and you really should apologize. 

A suggestion - don't take out your personal frustrations on people that are actively trying to help you, and by extension, the broader community. Your comments before were way out of line and completely inappropriate.


----------



## rastaviper

pschorr1123 said:


> To make things easier for you you should only adjust your timings under "advanced Memory Settings" tab.
> 
> 
> 
> The options under AMD Overclocking are directly from AMD's AGESA and can't be omitted by Gigabyte. The Memory settings are also in hex (base 16 math) so again don't mess with these. (unless you really want to have a bad time!)
> 
> 
> 
> The only things you should change under AMD Overclocking would be IF speed/ voltage and PBO settings.
> 
> 
> 
> Also there was /is a bug if you set things under AMD Overclocking they will not revert back to original settings unless you load optimized defaults


I have exactly the opposite experience.
The only way to adjust the ram timings properly at my Elite was exactly at the section with the hex figures and then everything was working just fine.
Anywhere else I was trying to change the timings, they weren't kept during booting.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


----------



## rastaviper

F0erster said:


> hi, as a new X570 Elite user i also wanted to chime in. My setup:
> 
> 
> 
> MB: Gigabyte X570 Elite with F5b BIOS
> 
> CPU: Ryzen 3700x
> 
> RAM:Crucial Ballistix LT 32GB (2x16GB) Micron-E 3200-CL16-18-18
> 
> 
> 
> I read some amount of Ram OC content already and also tried it by myself the last few days. I am starting to hit a understanding and hardware behaviour barrier, which is why i came here now.
> 
> Currently i am at 1800mhz IF and 1800mhz RAM ( but with a hefty 1.43V) trying to get stable and good timings on the ram down. The CPU runs with stock PBO.
> 
> I disabled XMP since i noticed that it somehow overrides the timings i manually enter under the "advanced memory settings" section.
> 
> 
> 
> I do not really understand the seemingly redundant BIOS options of the X570 elite. In the Tweaker section, there is the "Advanced Memory Settings" section, where i can customize the RAM timings.
> 
> I can also do that under the "Settigs" and "AMD Overclocking" section. I can edit both of them with different numbers and i think the overclocking section overrides the other section. Is that correct?
> 
> 
> 
> Then there is my second question. While under the "Advanced Memory Settings" i can enter RAM timings as the normal numbers we use, whereas in the overclocking section there are some hard to interpret values like 0Eh Clk, 0Fh Clk, etc.. until some numbers like 16h Clk appear, but they have nothing to do with a 16ns or clock delay (16h Clk can for example be 19 when i read it in windows in Ryzen Master).
> 
> 
> 
> This makes it incredibly difficult for me to enter the desired settings. Also the number on tRFC currently entered is 244 whereas in Ryzen Master it shows 580. I dont know how to convert this. I cant enter 580 in Bios because it is outside of the possible range. I have to convert it to the different number system to a value like 0A1h or something...
> 
> 
> 
> Is that really normal for that BIOS?
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for you help all, here is also a pic of my current Ryzen Master RAM timings. They are all over the place. Is 1.43V advisable for prolonged use? Under 1.42V i will not be able to boot, so i probably have to lower the clock if i need lower voltage.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for your help and regards!


For the hex values,.just use a.decimal to hexadecimal converter.

For the recommended RAM voltage,.start with what your memory producer is suggesting. For example my G.skill are mentioning 1.35v at their specs, so I try to oc with 1.37v as a daily voltage. Over 1.4v would be an overkill.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


----------



## buffalo2102

rastaviper said:


> I have exactly the opposite experience.
> The only way to adjust the ram timings properly at my Elite was exactly at the section with the hex figures and then everything was working just fine.
> Anywhere else I was trying to change the timings, they weren't kept during booting.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk



This is my experience too. The only thing I've ever changed under the tweaker menu on my Elite is the DRAM voltage. Everything else I change in the AMD Overclocking menus. It's very simple to convert decimal to hex (plenty of online calculators if you need one).


I've never had an issue with it and no issues with cold booting or after flashing BIOS.


----------



## GBT-MatthewH

Streetdragon said:


> Do we get a option in the bios to overclock the CCD/CCX manuel? That would be great


Its on the wish list after things settle down and become more stable. We are still in the fast and furious BIOS update / AGESA update phase - not to mention waiting for 3950X to drop and see what that brings. Bugs/stability first then edge case OC'ing options


----------



## nangu

GBT-MatthewH said:


> Its on the wish list after things settle down and become more stable. We are still in the fast and furious BIOS update / AGESA update phase - not to mention waiting for 3950X to drop and see what that brings. Bugs/stability first then edge case OC'ing options


Great news Matt, thank you for let us know


----------



## pills85

Hey guys, just a quick question regarding Spread Spectrum Control:

Most comments and articles I could find recommended to turn Spread Spectrum off, because turning it on will alter some signal and may therefore cause instabilities, especially when overclocking.
The way it has been introduced to the Gigabyte X570 boards somehow got me confused. Is Spread Spectrum the same as Spread Spectrum Control? 
Enabling it gets me a FSB of 98.8 MHz which is hovering around a bit according to SIV in the Gigabyte App.
Disabling it gets me a FSB of 100.0 MHz, but it's also a hovering around a bit, again according to SIV.

Is it the exact other way around in case of the Spread Spectrum Control feature or am I completely overthinking this?
I would have thought 98.8 MHz is probably the unaltered signal and 100.0 MHz the Control enforcing exactly those 100 MHz by altering the signal. But that's just what I would have guessed, and I have no clue.

So, for those who don't care if the FSB is exactly 100 MHz or a bit lower and want no interference/potential source of instability when overclocking, should we enable or disable Spread Spectrum Control?


(It's a Gigabyte X570 Elite and I'm very happy with it as well as with the regular updates! I had a GA-Z87X-D3H before that was home of a delidded 4670k and I overclocked the ever living **** out of that chip. Meanwhile the board was literally Ultra Durable despite the heavy overclock. Not a single issue in 5+ years with that board!


----------



## GBT-MatthewH

pills85 said:


> Hey guys, just a quick question regarding Spread Spectrum Control:
> 
> Most comments and articles I could find recommended to turn Spread Spectrum off, because turning it on will alter some signal and may therefore cause instabilities, especially when overclocking.
> The way it has been introduced to the Gigabyte X570 boards somehow got me confused. Is Spread Spectrum the same as Spread Spectrum Control?
> Enabling it gets me a FSB of 98.8 MHz which is hovering around a bit according to SIV in the Gigabyte App.
> Disabling it gets me a FSB of 100.0 MHz, but it's also a hovering around a bit, again according to SIV.
> 
> Is it the exact other way around in case of the Spread Spectrum Control feature or am I completely overthinking this?
> I would have thought 98.8 MHz is probably the unaltered signal and 100.0 MHz the Control enforcing exactly those 100 MHz by altering the signal. But that's just what I would have guessed, and I have no clue.
> 
> So, for those who don't care if the FSB is exactly 100 MHz or a bit lower and want no interference/potential source of instability when overclocking, should we enable or disable Spread Spectrum Control?
> 
> 
> (It's a Gigabyte X570 Elite and I'm very happy with it as well as with the regular updates! I had a GA-Z87X-D3H before that was home of a delidded 4670k and I overclocked the ever living **** out of that chip. Meanwhile the board was literally Ultra Durable despite the heavy overclock. Not a single issue in 5+ years with that board!


Spread spectrum is a way to oscillate the BCLK to avoid interference and comply with FCC rules... It oscillates frequency to avoid giving off specific interference that may rise above FCC rules. Across a long enough time line the average should be at or around 100, at least that is the goal. Turning it off eliminates this oscillation and instead runs steady - however it does not guarantee a flat line 100. It stops _ purposely _ fluctuating, but does not mean it does not fluctuate or deviate slightly (ie 99.98-100.02). 

Old school overclocking wisdom says turn it OFF. There is no need to introduce a variable when trying to dial in an overclock. That wisdom also comes from a "flat line" overclocking mentality. IE back when we set a speed and it ran that speed. Now a days CPU's and GPU's all work off boost algorithms that try to extract the maximum performance (not the same as maximum clock) over a sustained period of time. To be honest these days with the lack of control / in sight into the secret sauce behind PB (precision boost) you would have to do a lot of A/B testing to see which is "best", although I suspect any differences would be within the margin of error. Its really a YMMV setting.

To answer your question turning it OFF eliminates one more variable. To answer the broader question of which is better for overclocking I would still lean towards off without much data to back that up. I suspect its much more 6 of one half dozen of the other. Even when I ask our LN2/OC team they didn't seem to care too much about the setting on this platform. To quote them, "It doesn't do anything". <--- this may change if/when PBO gets fixed or in subsequent AGESA.


----------



## d0mini

@GBT-MatthewH Hey there, I'd like to report an issue.

An M.2 NVMe drive (Toshiba XG3) doesn't get initialised in the BIOS (F5B) or in Windows 10 1903 after a restart. Shutting down and then booting the computer has it show up again, working perfectly.

This happens regardless of the M.2 slot used and with default BIOS settings. I have another M.2 drive (Corsair MP510) that is always initialised properly and is always available.

When it disappears, the BIOS says there's no drive in the slot it's in, and Windows also doesn't think it's there.


The Toshiba drive that disappears worked perfectly fine in my previous system.


With Ubuntu 18.04, the Toshiba drive shows after a reboot just fine. This makes me think it’s something to do with how Windows 10 handles restarts - maybe the level of initialisation it requests from the BIOS - at this point I’m waaay over my head!


I made this post a couple of times over in the Xtreme thread - I thought I’d throw it in here just in case you missed it. Thank you for doing such a good job listening to us all!


----------



## GBT-MatthewH

d0mini said:


> @GBT-MatthewH Hey there, I'd like to report an issue.
> 
> An M.2 NVMe drive (Toshiba XG3) doesn't get initialised in the BIOS (F5B) or in Windows 10 1903 after a restart. Shutting down and then booting the computer has it show up again, working perfectly.
> 
> This happens regardless of the M.2 slot used and with default BIOS settings. I have another M.2 drive (Corsair MP510) that is always initialised properly and is always available.
> 
> When it disappears, the BIOS says there's no drive in the slot it's in, and Windows also doesn't think it's there.
> 
> 
> The Toshiba drive that disappears worked perfectly fine in my previous system.
> 
> 
> With Ubuntu 18.04, the Toshiba drive shows after a reboot just fine. This makes me think it’s something to do with how Windows 10 handles restarts - maybe the level of initialisation it requests from the BIOS - at this point I’m waaay over my head!
> 
> 
> I made this post a couple of times over in the Xtreme thread - I thought I’d throw it in here just in case you missed it. Thank you for doing such a good job listening to us all!


Can you try F5C, it specifically has a fix for M.2 not showing up - https://drive.google.com/open?id=1FpK7PeQiALhE2iTjOjg3m1AwYPkJBHMF

If you get the same thing whats the full model name of the drive? I see a couple versions on toshiba's website. Also just to double check it has the latest firmware? Not sure if HQ will have it to test but I can at least ask.


----------



## pills85

GBT-MatthewH said:


> Spread spectrum is a way to oscillate the BCLK to avoid interference and comply with FCC rules... It oscillates frequency to avoid giving off specific interference that may rise above FCC rules. Across a long enough time line the average should be at or around 100, at least that is the goal. Turning it off eliminates this oscillation and instead runs steady - however it does not guarantee a flat line 100. It stops _ purposely _ fluctuating, but does not mean it does not fluctuate or deviate slightly (ie 99.98-100.02).
> 
> Old school overclocking wisdom says turn it OFF. There is no need to introduce a variable when trying to dial in an overclock. That wisdom also comes from a "flat line" overclocking mentality. IE back when we set a speed and it ran that speed. Now a days CPU's and GPU's all work off boost algorithms that try to extract the maximum performance (not the same as maximum clock) over a sustained period of time. To be honest these days with the lack of control / in sight into the secret sauce behind PB (precision boost) you would have to do a lot of A/B testing to see which is "best", although I suspect any differences would be within the margin of error. Its really a YMMV setting.
> 
> To answer your question turning it OFF eliminates one more variable. To answer the broader question of which is better for overclocking I would still lean towards off without much data to back that up. I suspect its much more 6 of one half dozen of the other. Even when I ask our LN2/OC team they didn't seem to care too much about the setting on this platform. To quote them, "It doesn't do anything". <--- this may change if/when PBO gets fixed or in subsequent AGESA.



Great info and actually very interesting to get a small glimpse behind the curtains by a professional and insider 
Thank you very much for taking the time to explain the issue in detail!


----------



## heezflash

i had the same issue, and there was alot of testing 




before flashing i sett everything to defalt, then flashed both bioses, the backup aswell, u have that option, a checkbox in the flashing menu, just before klicking "flash" so i did that, and now working perfectly, even if im in windows and klicking the powerswitch on the psu, the bios will found the settings booting with MY settings, before it allways did the powercykle of death for 2.5 min then resetted all settings! 

try it ut


----------



## Kalibee

heezflash said:


> i had the same issue, and there was alot of testing https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ip0DLqDLXdI&t=
> 
> before flashing i sett everything to defalt, then flashed both bioses, the backup aswell, u have that option, a checkbox in the flashing menu, just before klicking "flash" so i did that, and now working perfectly, even if im in windows and klicking the powerswitch on the psu, the bios will found the settings booting with MY settings, before it allways did the powercykle of death for 2.5 min then resetted all settings!
> 
> try it ut


I experienced a lot of time, from July when I bought Aorus Master, to now on.

I use 3900X in 4.3GHz, 1.35V (I used it and checked stability in X570 TAICHI board).
There was no problem in realtime using and it passed 8 hours of Realbench stress test.

I thought it concerning CPU Volatge Resetting to 1.1V issue, but it wasn't, at least I think.
Since there is no connection with the voltage and the time it occurs. 

When I set the setting in BIOS, the system doesn't have the booting issue.
I tested many situations (ERP enabled, power off, cold boot... etc)

However, one or two days, It shows 3F code, and the endless F9 rebooting occurs.
the Q-code F9 and led light show it is the DRAM problem, but I thought it in different way.
Before the rebooting occurs, I saw PC Health in BIOS, the CPU Core Voltage in 1.1V.
After change it (higher or lower doesn't matter), the problem disappeared, but it will repeated.
I think there is conflict between TWEAKER(set CPU voltage 1.35V) and AMD OVERCLOCKING (set 1.1V).


Strange thing to say, turning off CSM, it will make system work fine at least from now on.


----------



## Klausbarka

Hello! 
I have 3700x and Gigabyte x570 Aorus Pro. 
How to solve the bios reset problem after a cold shutdown? It just pisses me off terribly.
I have 3 sets of RAM. 2 g.skill and 1 corasir. Installing XMP or manual memory settings - have no effect. After a cold shutdown, the BIOS is always reset. In this case, after installing XMP or manual settings in the system, everything is stable, all tests pass without problems. There are no crashes, errors or BSOD.


----------



## heezflash

Klausbarka said:


> Hello!
> I have 3700x and Gigabyte x570 Aorus Pro.
> How to solve the bios reset problem after a cold shutdown? It just pisses me off terribly.
> I have 3 sets of RAM. 2 g.skill and 1 corasir. Installing XMP or manual memory settings - have no effect. After a cold shutdown, the BIOS is always reset. In this case, after installing XMP or manual settings in the system, everything is stable, all tests pass without problems. There are no crashes, errors or BSOD.


https://drive.google.com/file/d/15FPHjdnS5ltSgZHSVE69BS8wmWqIaDts/view try this bios out, fixed my issues! read my post above thats what i did, now everything is working as inteded! ik that resettbug is annoying as ****


----------



## Klausbarka

heezflash said:


> https://drive.google.com/file/d/15FPHjdnS5ltSgZHSVE69BS8wmWqIaDts/view try this bios out, fixed my issues! read my post above thats what i did, now everything is working as inteded! ik that resettbug is annoying as ****


Yesterday I upgraded to F6C. This morning after a cold start - my settings have flown again.

The only thing that I have not tried is to flash both bios. How to do it?

edit
Ahhh nvm. It looks like the option for flashing both BIOSes is in Q-flash. My problem is that I was flashing through the @BIOS application. I'll be home, today I will try to flash both bios through Q-flash. Thanks for the help, hope it helps.


----------



## Streetdragon

I think i found a bug in Master F7B Bios: 
Disabled all PBO settings
Set Core Multi to 42
Set Voltage to 1.35V
LLC to high.

Wont boot.
Set Core Multi to 40.
Boots. Voltage was only 1.09V!

Is that a knowing problem?

Just wanna get a stable voltage and clock from start and than change the clock with Ryzen Master to my CCD overclock


----------



## bigcid10

I've been reading these posts for a while and I see a lot of members 
are trying to install win7 and win10 with csm enabled.
windows 7 was not designed for ssd's to start with ,especially NVME PCIe ones
so it's highly not advisable to use win7 with one
win10 has full support for ssd's(all types) but with csm disabled(uefi)
and secure boot enabled(that's their idea anyway)
Microsoft will say that as well.
Thank you


----------



## Waltc

Klausbarka said:


> Yesterday I upgraded to F6C. This morning after a cold start - my settings have flown again.
> 
> The only thing that I have not tried is to flash both bios. How to do it?
> 
> edit
> Ahhh nvm. It looks like the option for flashing both BIOSes is in Q-flash. My problem is that I was flashing through the @*BIOS* application. I'll be home, today I will try to flash both bios through Q-flash. Thanks for the help, hope it helps.



Yes, while posting, tap the END key a few times and the Q-Flash GUI will appear. Would recommend to always use Q-Flash in preference to @BIOS.


----------



## Waltc

bigcid10 said:


> I've been reading these posts for a while and I see a lot of members
> are trying to install win7 and win10 with csm enabled.
> windows 7 was not designed for ssd's to start with ,especially NVME PCIe ones
> so it's highly not advisable to use win7 with one
> win10 has full support for ssd's(all types) but with csm disabled(uefi)
> and secure boot enabled(that's their idea anyway)
> Microsoft will say that as well.
> Thank you



It's not just in this forum, either, and I agree it is quite remarkable to see so many thinking Win10 & CSM mix well--which they don't. So many have difficulty trying to force Win10 to work with CSM enabled, and don't know that is their problem! They think the mobo bios is buggy, etc. GB should, imo, change the CSM definition in the bios to something like: _Windows 10 must be installed and used with CSM disabled (to enable UEFI, a Windows 10 requirement.)_ Even after that, so many have no clue about secure boot--what it is and how to turn it on (a two-boot process.) IMO, secure boot is the main security feature of a UEFI bios. At least 90% of the problem reports that I see are based on a flawed understanding of how certain things work, and assumptions that are often the opposite of the facts, as opposed to real problems with hardware and firmware.


----------



## RaXelliX

bigcid10 said:


> I've been reading these posts for a while and I see a lot of members
> are trying to install win7 and win10 with csm enabled.
> windows 7 was not designed for ssd's to start with ,especially NVME PCIe ones
> so it's highly not advisable to use win7 with one
> win10 has full support for ssd's(all types) but with csm disabled(uefi)
> and secure boot enabled(that's their idea anyway)
> Microsoft will say that as well.
> Thank you


Obviosly Win7 was not designed to work with NVME SSD's from the get go as they did not exist in 2009 when it came out. But Win7 has received updates to allow it to detect and install to NVME SSD's. Plus Win7 does have TRIM support.
Win7 even supports UEFI install to GPT partitioned drives.
The main problem is the lack of nessesary USB 3.0/3.1/3.2 drivers

Windows 7 can be installed on Ryzen 3000 based system but requires several modifications such as installing only in CSM/MBR mode and using PS/2 mouse to complete the initial setup before nessesary chipset drivers can be installed.
Arguably the biggest problem is Windows Scheduler that does not know what to do with 8+ cores.

I don't know why would someone install Win10 in CSM/MBR mode. But Secure Boot is totally unnesesary and despite it's name it does not add any security. Just prevents users from installing other OS's in OEM systems that have locked down BIOS where you can not disable Secure Boot.


----------



## bigcid10

RaXelliX said:


> Obviosly Win7 was not designed to work with NVME SSD's from the get go as they did not exist in 2009 when it came out. But Win7 has received updates to allow it to detect and install to NVME SSD's. Plus Win7 does have TRIM support.
> Win7 even supports UEFI install to GPT partitioned drives.
> The main problem is the lack of nessesary USB 3.0/3.1/3.2 drivers
> 
> Windows 7 can be installed on Ryzen 3000 based system but requires several modifications such as installing only in CSM/MBR mode and using PS/2 mouse to complete the initial setup before nessesary chipset drivers can be installed.
> Arguably the biggest problem is Windows Scheduler that does not know what to do with 8+ cores.
> 
> I don't know why would someone install Win10 in CSM/MBR mode. But Secure Boot is totally unnesesary and despite it's name it does not add any security. Just prevents users from installing other OS's in OEM systems that have locked down BIOS where you can not disable Secure Boot.


I get your point and I understand where your coming from,but your missing my point
regardless of how many updates M$oft has issued to make win7 to work with ssd(all)
they still would prefer that you use windows 10 because that's what they want
win10 is built around uefi AND secure boot and if you try and install it w/o both 
you making your life miserable and not to mention secure boot is all MSoft's Idea
to keep Linux out of their hair for a while
Thank you


----------



## buffalo2102

RaXelliX said:


> Obviosly Win7 was not designed to work with NVME SSD's from the get go as they did not exist in 2009 when it came out. But Win7 has received updates to allow it to detect and install to NVME SSD's. Plus Win7 does have TRIM support.
> Win7 even supports UEFI install to GPT partitioned drives.
> The main problem is the lack of nessesary USB 3.0/3.1/3.2 drivers
> 
> Windows 7 can be installed on Ryzen 3000 based system but requires several modifications such as installing only in CSM/MBR mode and using PS/2 mouse to complete the initial setup before nessesary chipset drivers can be installed.
> Arguably the biggest problem is Windows Scheduler that does not know what to do with 8+ cores.
> 
> I don't know why would someone install Win10 in CSM/MBR mode. But Secure Boot is totally unnesesary and despite it's name it does not add any security. Just prevents users from installing other OS's in OEM systems that have locked down BIOS where you can not disable Secure Boot.



CSM is not just about the OS though - it also allows the use of older GPU's and other hardware that might not be UEFI-compatible. It also allows dual-boot with a legacy OS.



I agree that if you have modern hardware and a UEFI OS install there's no need to have CSM enabled. But enabling CSM with Windows 10 shouldn't cause issues. Personally, I've never had a problem with Windows 10 with CSM enabled. Same with Windows 8.1.


----------



## danielekito

rastaviper said:


> I have exactly the opposite experience.
> The only way to adjust the ram timings properly at my Elite was exactly at the section with the hex figures and then everything was working just fine.
> Anywhere else I was trying to change the timings, they weren't kept during booting.





buffalo2102 said:


> This is my experience too. The only thing I've ever changed under the tweaker menu on my Elite is the DRAM voltage. Everything else I change in the AMD Overclocking menus. It's very simple to convert decimal to hex (plenty of online calculators if you need one).
> 
> 
> I've never had an issue with it and no issues with cold booting or after flashing BIOS.



In my experience (X570 Aorus Elite fw.F5B) the advanced memory menu worked just fine OCing 2x8GB Crucial Sport LT 3000C5 (micron E die) at 3533 C16 helped by dram-calculator.


----------



## d0mini

GBT-MatthewH said:


> Can you try F5C, it specifically has a fix for M.2 not showing up - https://drive.google.com/open?id=1FpK7PeQiALhE2iTjOjg3m1AwYPkJBHMF
> 
> If you get the same thing whats the full model name of the drive? I see a couple versions on toshiba's website. Also just to double check it has the latest firmware? Not sure if HQ will have it to test but I can at least ask.


Hey,

Thanks for taking the time to read my post. I tried with the new BIOS - same issue sadly. The model number of my XG3 is THNSN51T02DU7, and it has the latest firmware for the drive.

In the settings section of the BIOS - after it’s recognised following a bootup from a fully off state - the NVMe section of the BIOS shows this info:

Seg:Bus:\Dev:Func - 00:04:00:00
Model Number - THNSN51T02DU7 TOSHIBA
Vendor ID - 1179
Device ID - 010F
Namespace - 1
Size - 1024.2GB

The fully working MP510 drive shows similar info, but also has a section labelled Device Self Test. I’m assuming this is down to differences in the NVMe version/features supported. Just wanted to mention it in case it was useful!


----------



## F0erster

So I am beyond confused now and tried many hours of figuring out what is happening on my X570 Elite... 
I started multiple times from a clear CMOS and "Load optimized Defaults" and just went from stock settings to memory only overlock.

It seems the BIOS (F5b) can't push the values for RAM timings for some reason. As I mentioned before the two colliding sections "Adv Mem settings" and "AMD OC" have the same RAM Timing sections (except the latter is in hex numbers).
I Tried editing them independently from each other, leaving the other one on "Auto". Booting into Windows and using Ryzen Master to check on timings seems to work for the first boot. Going back and changing for example CAS 16 to CAS 15 and booting again, has Ryzen Master still showing CAS 16. Going to the BIOS again, the setting is on CAS 15. 
I Also tried to manually set both, "Adv Mem settings" and "AMD OC" , to CAS 15 and it still shows CAS 16 in Ryzen Master. Also changing it in Ryzen Master to 15 and rebooting with it, it still remains on CAS 16. I am very confused. At one point the timings get locked in place. At one point in time Ryzen Master showed me a stable CAS 14 timing and i did not know where that came from. One Auto setting must have overwritten that but in BIOS there was still CAS 16 or higher activated.

This is very confusing to me and I cannot oc reliably with this. Like i said even trying from completely default settings it seems to block itself... what can I do now?


----------



## RaXelliX

Personally i uninstalled Ryzen Master and set everything in BIOS under Tweaker menu leaving AMD settings at default auto. Maybe it's just me but Ryzen Master's UI is horrible and needlessly confusing.
Im using 3800X on X570 Aorus Master with 2x8GB 3200Mhz CL16 HyperX Predator RGB (Hynix J-Die) configured to run 3733Mhz 16-20-20-36 1T with FCLK at 1867 meaning 1:1
Memtest86 was 60 minutes stable (1+ pass) an all my cores hit 4500Mhz with two cores going to 4600Mhz. Allcore load never drops below 4100Mhz.
Chipset is set to silent and does not go above 60c. CPU is a little toasty at 90c under allcore load but that's due to agressive PBO settings i use and temporary usage of Hyper 212 EVO that will be swapped to Dark Rock Pro 4 soon.

Aside from the 15 seconds fixed time before showing POST when starting up the board i am very happy overall.


----------



## F0erster

I also just uninstalled Ryzen Master. I also reflashed the F5b BIOS and reset everything to optmized defaults. Started again from stock settings. Only editing in the Advanced Memory Settings. Looking up the timings in HWInfo64.
So far the BIOS accepts value by value I edit from Auto to Manual.

Update: Made an observation again. The board does not push tCL set to 15. It's on 15 in BIOS but when I read it with HWINFO it is 16. Setting it to 14 however, works. But it's not stable so the PC crashes. Still had enough time to read tCL 14 with HWINFO. 

So it is either that

a) tCL set to 15 in BIOS sets it to 15 but the Software sees it as 16
b) tCL set to 15 is not "accepted" by BIOS and it remains at 16

Anyone else with problems like these? Could this come from RAM? Or is it the Mainboard or the BIOS? Should I try to contact my Mainboard seller?


----------



## Rapidian

Korrektor said:


> So after trying almost everything on this planet to resolve the sound clipping or sound crackling issue (rare crackles as I started to play video / music files) I decided to try DDU (just found out that Display Driver Uninstaller have the function to clean uninstall sound drivers as well). After rebooting even without network cable attached windows installed default HD audio drivers and I thought well heck after everything I did before why not just leave those. And it seems like problem is gone.
> I tried to reinstall the drivers multiple times before, including the version from Gigabyte X570 Aorus Elite page or from Realtek with no success.


Did you install Windows in Legacy or CSM mode? This is often overlooked when installing Windows because the default in the BIOS is CSM enabled. I recommend when you install windows with CSM disabled. You can turn it on later if you like, but there is no need in my case.

Why do this? You want an UEFI install and not an MBR (or legacy) install. It will boot faster in Windows. I did this because I was getting "poor" M.2 performance and this was the solution to yielding what the spec stated for that M.2. In addition, had someone make the same mistake on an Asus B450 mobo, and he was getting stuttering in audio and video, really poor performance overall (game bring up, boot times) and this was not even an M.2 but a SATA drive.

Your issue sounds strangely familiar, that's why I ask this question. I would wipe my boot drive and do a fresh Windows install with CSM disabled.

Check out this link and follow the UEFI instructions: https://www.tenforums.com/tutorials/1950-clean-install-windows-10-a.html



> 1 If you have not already, you will need to create a bootable Windows 10 installation USB that supports UEFI mode (recommended) or Legacy BIOS (CSM) for how you want to install Windows 10.
> 
> 2 Temporarily disconnect all non OS hard drives until Windows installation has finished. This is to avoid Windows Setup from installing the boot configuration files to the wrong hard drive by mistake.
> 
> 3 Boot to the UEFI firmware settings for your motherboard, and enable or disable UEFI or Legacy BIOS (CSM) mode for how you want to install Windows 10.


----------



## Chito

F0erster said:


> I also just uninstalled Ryzen Master. I also reflashed the F5b BIOS and reset everything to optmized defaults. Started again from stock settings. Only editing in the Advanced Memory Settings. Looking up the timings in HWInfo64.
> So far the BIOS accepts value by value I edit from Auto to Manual.
> 
> Update: Made an observation again. The board does not push tCL set to 15. It's on 15 in BIOS but when I read it with HWINFO it is 16. Setting it to 14 however, works. But it's not stable so the PC crashes. Still had enough time to read tCL 14 with HWINFO.
> 
> So it is either that
> 
> a) tCL set to 15 in BIOS sets it to 15 but the Software sees it as 16
> b) tCL set to 15 is not "accepted" by BIOS and it remains at 16
> 
> Anyone else with problems like these? Could this come from RAM? Or is it the Mainboard or the BIOS? Should I try to contact my Mainboard seller?


I don't fully understand it, but I believe that odd timings on the primaries are not well handled/supported by Ryzen 2 when Gear Down Mode is ON. If you turn it off, it should work (but stability might be reduced...I was unable to get my system to run stable with GDM off, though it might have been possible I decided 1 week of tweaking memory was enough for the current state of the beta bios, and I'd maybe return to it later).

So, search for info about Gear Down Mode, or trying toggling it in bios.


----------



## adrianhensler

F0erster said:


> I Tried editing them independently from each other, leaving the other one on "Auto". Booting into Windows and using Ryzen Master to check on timings seems to work for the first boot. Going back and changing for example CAS 16 to CAS 15 and booting again, has Ryzen Master still showing CAS 16. Going to the BIOS again, the setting is on CAS 15.
> I Also tried to manually set both, "Adv Mem settings" and "AMD OC" , to CAS 15 and it still shows CAS 16 in Ryzen Master. Also changing it in Ryzen Master to 15 and rebooting with it, it still remains on CAS 16. I am very confused. At one point the timings get locked in place. At one point in time Ryzen Master showed me a stable CAS 14 timing and i did not know where that came from. One Auto setting must have overwritten that but in BIOS there was still CAS 16 or higher activated.


Someone may correct me on this, but GearDown Disabled should allow for odd CAS numbers. Otherwise it will bounce up to the next even number.


----------



## GBT-MatthewH

F0erster said:


> So I am beyond confused now and tried many hours of figuring out what is happening on my X570 Elite...
> I started multiple times from a clear CMOS and "Load optimized Defaults" and just went from stock settings to memory only overlock.
> 
> It seems the BIOS (F5b) can't push the values for RAM timings for some reason. As I mentioned before the two colliding sections "Adv Mem settings" and "AMD OC" have the same RAM Timing sections (except the latter is in hex numbers).
> I Tried editing them independently from each other, leaving the other one on "Auto". Booting into Windows and using Ryzen Master to check on timings seems to work for the first boot. Going back and changing for example CAS 16 to CAS 15 and booting again, has Ryzen Master still showing CAS 16. Going to the BIOS again, the setting is on CAS 15.
> I Also tried to manually set both, "Adv Mem settings" and "AMD OC" , to CAS 15 and it still shows CAS 16 in Ryzen Master. Also changing it in Ryzen Master to 15 and rebooting with it, it still remains on CAS 16. I am very confused. At one point the timings get locked in place. At one point in time Ryzen Master showed me a stable CAS 14 timing and i did not know where that came from. One Auto setting must have overwritten that but in BIOS there was still CAS 16 or higher activated.
> 
> This is very confusing to me and I cannot oc reliably with this. Like i said even trying from completely default settings it seems to block itself... what can I do now?


Turn off Geardown mode. Ryzen doesn't do so well with odd timings, although it should be possible. Hence your system is rounding to CL16 or 14... I'd bet if you tried putting in 18 you would see if in Ryzen master (Just to show its taking the settings).


----------



## 99belle99

Sorry if this is a dumb question but my last system was a x58 that I bought 10 years ago.

If I clear CMOS will my bios profiles be cleared or do they stay in memory?


----------



## GBT-MatthewH

99belle99 said:


> Sorry if this is a dumb question but my last system was a x58 that I bought 10 years ago.
> 
> If I clear CMOS will my bios profiles be cleared or do they stay in memory?


Stay. Only flashing BIOS erases them.


----------



## 99belle99

GBT-MatthewH said:


> Stay. Only flashing BIOS erases them.


Thanks. I guess I could push it a bit harder now and just fall back to my safe profile if unstable.


----------



## Filozofreyiz

F0erster said:


> I also just uninstalled Ryzen Master. I also reflashed the F5b BIOS and reset everything to optmized defaults. Started again from stock settings. Only editing in the Advanced Memory Settings. Looking up the timings in HWInfo64.
> So far the BIOS accepts value by value I edit from Auto to Manual.
> 
> Update: Made an observation again. The board does not push tCL set to 15. It's on 15 in BIOS but when I read it with HWINFO it is 16. Setting it to 14 however, works. But it's not stable so the PC crashes. Still had enough time to read tCL 14 with HWINFO.
> 
> So it is either that
> 
> a) tCL set to 15 in BIOS sets it to 15 but the Software sees it as 16
> b) tCL set to 15 is not "accepted" by BIOS and it remains at 16
> 
> Anyone else with problems like these? Could this come from RAM? Or is it the Mainboard or the BIOS? Should I try to contact my Mainboard seller?


I see same problem too. My RAM's timings are 17-18-18-18-38 @1.35V. I chose XMP Profile 1 (3600MHz, CAS Latency: 17, tRCDRD: 18, tRCDWR: 18, tRP: 18 and tRAS: 38 @1.35V) from the BIOS but i see the CAS Latency as "18" on the Ryzen Master and CPU-Z. I tried to put timings automatically and manually but it didn't work. I think, this is a bug of Ryzen or BIOS. But it is weird. Because, I have seen this difference in my previous system too (Ryzen 5 1600, MSI B350 PC MATE, Corsair Vengeance LED 2x8 3000MHz CL15 RAM and GTX 1070).

Now, my current system is: R5 3600, Gigabyte X570 Aorus Elite (F5b BIOS), Adata XPG Spectrix D41 2x8GB 3600MHz CL17 RAM and RTX 2080.

By the way, I'm fighting with overclocking  I tried to overclock R5 3600 between 4.2GHz (42.00) and 4.17GHz (41.75) with between 1.352V and 1.304V. But CPU wasn't stable and i got some blue screens or game crashes. So, I'm testing 4.1GHz (41.00) with 1.310V now. CPU passed Cinebench R15 test with 1626 multi-threaded score and 192 single-thread score. CPU passed ROG RealBench test for 30 minute in the same way. I'll play games for 2-3 hours and i'll accept my overclock as stable. I don't mind about Prime95. Because, I overclocked my R5 3600 to 4.15GHz (41.50) with 1.352V and I played Assassin's Creed Odyssey and BFV for 7 hours and there is no problem. Also, CPU passed the ROG RealBench test for 15 minute. But CPU failed on Prime95 at 5th min. So, i think Prime95 isn't giving realistic results.

P.s: Sorry for my bad English.


----------



## Klausbarka

heezflash said:


> https://drive.google.com/file/d/15FPHjdnS5ltSgZHSVE69BS8wmWqIaDts/view try this bios out, fixed my issues! read my post above thats what i did, now everything is working as inteded! ik that resettbug is annoying as ****


Your advice worked, thanks. Now I do not feel unnecessary stress from this 3-minute system boot. True, my XMP profile has flown, but I still planned to overclock the RAM. It remains only to choose the timings and frequency.
Thanks again.


----------



## pal

Finaly, recived new kit from RMA and now memory is running at xmp 3000mhz in a 1st run. Before the kit go only till 2800Mhz. (same model)


----------



## F0erster

GBT-MatthewH said:


> Turn off Geardown mode. Ryzen doesn't do so well with odd timings, although it should be possible. Hence your system is rounding to CL16 or 14... I'd bet if you tried putting in 18 you would see if in Ryzen master (Just to show its taking the settings).


Thanks, you're right that it accepts the even numbers. Though deactivating Geardown mode I cannot boot anymore - of course with everything else still at the stable values. Just GDM makes it unstable. But it is at 3.600mHz, I did not test deactivating GDM on lower frequencies.

So it seems I am stuck at 1,43V and tCL 18-18-17-36 for 3.600mHz. At this point should I even try to optimize further? Since i cannot go to 17 because uneven times and tCL 16 is unstable already.

Is it more beneficial to pursue a stable 3.400mHz with lower voltage and timings for my DIMMs? I know for a definite answer I have to try it myself and look at the Membench timings.. but maybe from my observations I posted here you experienced guys can already tell that I should not try to go further on my 3.600mHz optimization.


----------



## rastaviper

Filozofreyiz said:


> I see same problem too. My RAM's timings are 17-18-18-18-38 @1.35V. I chose XMP Profile 1 (3600MHz, CAS Latency: 17, tRCDRD: 18, tRCDWR: 18, tRP: 18 and tRAS: 38 @1.35V) from the BIOS but i see the CAS Latency as "18" on the Ryzen Master and CPU-Z. I tried to put timings automatically and manually but it didn't work. I think, this is a bug of Ryzen or BIOS. But it is weird. Because, I have seen this difference in my previous system too (Ryzen 5 1600, MSI B350 PC MATE, Corsair Vengeance LED 2x8 3000MHz CL15 RAM and GTX 1070).
> 
> 
> 
> Now, my current system is: R5 3600, Gigabyte X570 Aorus Elite (F5b BIOS), Adata XPG Spectrix D41 2x8GB 3600MHz CL17 RAM and RTX 2080.
> 
> 
> 
> By the way, I'm fighting with overclocking  I tried to overclock R5 3600 between 4.2GHz (42.00) and 4.17GHz (41.75) with between 1.352V and 1.304V. But CPU wasn't stable and i got some blue screens or game crashes. So, I'm testing 4.1GHz (41.00) with 1.310V now. CPU passed Cinebench R15 test with 1626 multi-threaded score and 192 single-thread score. CPU passed ROG RealBench test for 30 minute in the same way. I'll play games for 2-3 hours and i'll accept my overclock as stable. I don't mind about Prime95. Because, I overclocked my R5 3600 to 4.15GHz (41.50) with 1.352V and I played Assassin's Creed Odyssey and BFV for 7 hours and there is no problem. Also, CPU passed the ROG RealBench test for 15 minute. But CPU failed on Prime95 at 5th min. So, i think Prime95 isn't giving realistic results.
> 
> 
> 
> P.s: Sorry for my bad English.


Probably you are trying to OC your RAM through the wrong menu in BIOS.
For me it worked when I changed my RAM settings at the menu where most of the settings are in Hexadecimal.
Whatever I put there it sticks perfectly in windows.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Yuke

GBT-MatthewH said:


> Turn off Geardown mode. Ryzen doesn't do so well with odd timings, although it should be possible. Hence your system is rounding to CL16 or 14... I'd bet if you tried putting in 18 you would see if in Ryzen master (Just to show its taking the settings).



Hello Matthew, any news about the Noctua Fan Issue? (Hope you still remember). Its gotten worse since the latest BIOS update for some reason and my Exhaust-Fan is shutting down randomly now...if i dont pay attention my system is melting.


----------



## Filozofreyiz

rastaviper said:


> Probably you are trying to OC your RAM through the wrong menu in BIOS.
> For me it worked when I changed my RAM settings at the menu where most of the settings are in Hexadecimal.
> Whatever I put there it sticks perfectly in windows.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


I set these options for manual overclocking on RAM. Isn't it enough?

https://ibb.co/4P2ZdxS

https://ibb.co/3SWVTvD

And these photos for the XMP Profile 1 of my RAM:

https://ibb.co/Mfy0VQF

https://ibb.co/crGdBjN

My RAM's box:

https://ibb.co/7b77yTh

Profile options for my RAM on the SPD tab:

https://ibb.co/XtgmvLw


----------



## bigcid10

F0erster said:


> So I am beyond confused now and tried many hours of figuring out what is happening on my X570 Elite...
> I started multiple times from a clear CMOS and "Load optimized Defaults" and just went from stock settings to memory only overlock.
> 
> It seems the BIOS (F5b) can't push the values for RAM timings for some reason. As I mentioned before the two colliding sections "Adv Mem settings" and "AMD OC" have the same RAM Timing sections (except the latter is in hex numbers).
> I Tried editing them independently from each other, leaving the other one on "Auto". Booting into Windows and using Ryzen Master to check on timings seems to work for the first boot. Going back and changing for example CAS 16 to CAS 15 and booting again, has Ryzen Master still showing CAS 16. Going to the BIOS again, the setting is on CAS 15.
> I Also tried to manually set both, "Adv Mem settings" and "AMD OC" , to CAS 15 and it still shows CAS 16 in Ryzen Master. Also changing it in Ryzen Master to 15 and rebooting with it, it still remains on CAS 16. I am very confused. At one point the timings get locked in place. At one point in time Ryzen Master showed me a stable CAS 14 timing and i did not know where that came from. One Auto setting must have overwritten that but in BIOS there was still CAS 16 or higher activated.
> 
> This is very confusing to me and I cannot oc reliably with this. Like i said even trying from completely default settings it seems to block itself... what can I do now?


Does your system work at stock setting ?
i.e. cpu at stock speed and voltage?
memory ? same
you need to establish stock stability first before humping in overclocking anything


----------



## samesame

Well I just solved the CMS problems I was having.
Was watching a monitor review from Wendell where he was talking about an nvidia firmware update.

Never heard of this before. Couldn't hurt to try, right?

Lo and behold I can now disable the CSM and the UEFI shows up on the monitor first now (Monitor on DP, TV on HDMI).

This was the last thing that bugged me on this setup. 
Ok, the long boot times and fans going to max at boot bug me a little but I'm running my rig 24/7 so that's a non issue.

Hope this helps someone.

Oh and the link:
NVIDIA GRAPHICS FIRMWARE UPDATE TOOL FOR DISPLAYPORT 1.3 AND 1.4 DISPLAYS


----------



## bigcid10

Filozofreyiz said:


> I set these options for manual overclocking on RAM. Isn't it enough?
> 
> https://ibb.co/4P2ZdxS
> 
> https://ibb.co/3SWVTvD


for me it was .
I have my gskill trident ddr4 3200 F4-3200C16-8GTZR
running at 3600 16-19-19-19-32-48 1T 1.370v
stock is 3200 16-18-18-18-38-56 1T 1.350v
using those screens


----------



## Filozofreyiz

bigcid10 said:


> for me it was .
> I have my gskill trident ddr4 3200 F4-3200C16-8GTZR
> running at 3600 16-19-19-19-32-48 1T 1.370v
> stock is 3200 16-18-18-18-38-56 1T 1.350v
> using those screens


So, are these options enough for manual overclocking on the RAM? I added new photos on my previous post. Please, may you check it? If i overclock the RAM as manually or automatically, Ryzen Master and CPU-z etc. are showing different CAS Latency.

Photos from CPU-z:

https://ibb.co/4KXPZDL

https://ibb.co/GTYKRrF (Slot #4 is same too).

Only CAS Latency is wrong. It is weird.


----------



## GBT-MatthewH

Yuke said:


> Hello Matthew, any news about the Noctua Fan Issue? (Hope you still remember). Its gotten worse since the latest BIOS update for some reason and my Exhaust-Fan is shutting down randomly now...if i dont pay attention my system is melting.


Just more emails in chinese... So it hasn't been forgotten but its at a pretty granular engineering level right now to try and figure out the root cause/fix. Something to do with a voltage spike correlating to a speed shift signal... Sorry google translate doesn't do well with technical break downs. For conversations I can get the jist, for technical stuff too much gets lost in translation.


----------



## Filozofreyiz

Hello again,

Why are there two chipset temperatures tabs in HWiNFO? (I think the chipset is 58.5C related to PCH. Because, it was 60C before when PCH's RPM is 0. The temperature dropped when the RPM of PCH increased.

By the way, do you know how to change speed of PCH fan on the Windows? I set it as "Silence" in BIOS and if i change my case fans from Gigabyte System Information Viewer, PCH fan's RPM is increasing itself.

https://ibb.co/XtBqwyg


----------



## bigcid10

Filozofreyiz said:


> So, are these options enough for manual overclocking on the RAM? I added new photos on my previous post. Please, may you check it? If i overclock the RAM as manually or automatically, Ryzen Master and CPU-z etc. are showing different CAS Latency.
> 
> Photos from CPU-z:
> 
> https://ibb.co/4KXPZDL
> 
> https://ibb.co/GTYKRrF (Slot #4 is same too).
> 
> Only CAS Latency is wrong. It is weird.


can you get it too work at 16 ?
these boards don't like odd numbered for the first set
I don't know why


----------



## pal

bigcid10 said:


> can you get it too work at 16 ?
> these boards don't like odd numbered for the first set
> I don't know why


disable gear down mode in advanced memory timings, scroll down the page.


----------



## Ray666

bigcid10 said:


> can you get it too work at 16 ?
> these boards don't like odd numbered for the first set
> I don't know why


There is a dependency for CL to GearDown mode.
If GearDown mode is enabled, only even CL values are valid. So odd values will be rounded up to the next even value.
And GearDown obviously is enabled by default.
That is since the first Ryzens.

https://www.futureplus.com/what-is-ddr4-memory-gear-down-mode/


----------



## rastaviper

Filozofreyiz said:


> I set these options for manual overclocking on RAM. Isn't it enough?
> 
> 
> 
> https://ibb.co/4P2ZdxS
> 
> 
> 
> https://ibb.co/3SWVTvD
> 
> 
> 
> And these photos for the XMP Profile 1 of my RAM:
> 
> 
> 
> https://ibb.co/Mfy0VQF
> 
> 
> 
> https://ibb.co/crGdBjN
> 
> 
> 
> My RAM's box:
> 
> 
> 
> https://ibb.co/7b77yTh
> 
> 
> 
> Profile options for my RAM on the SPD tab:
> 
> 
> 
> https://ibb.co/XtgmvLw


Nope, you haven't posted the menu I am talking about.
It should be called Infinity something (timings).
And there you have all ram subtimings, other in clk units and other in Hexadecimal units like OEH, OFH etc

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Filozofreyiz

pal said:


> disable gear down mode in advanced memory timings, scroll down the page.


Do i need to disable gear-down mode for CL17? It is CL18 now. I don't use render programmes. I think, it is not important for games. By the way, so, there is no problem with my RAM. Am i Right? Must everyone disable gear-down mode for guaranteed CAS Latency?

Edit: Yes, I disabled Gear-Down mode. Ryzen Master and CPU-Z show CAS Latency as 17 now. Thanks! But here is new problem. RAM is 2T instead of 1T now.


----------



## nangu

Filozofreyiz said:


> Hello again,
> 
> Why are there two chipset temperatures tabs in HWiNFO? (I think the chipset is 58.5C related to PCH. Because, it was 60C before when PCH's RPM is 0. The temperature dropped when the RPM of PCH increased.
> 
> By the way, do you know how to change speed of PCH fan on the Windows? I set it as "Silence" in BIOS and if i change my case fans from Gigabyte System Information Viewer, PCH fan's RPM is increasing itself.
> 
> https://ibb.co/XtBqwyg


Matt from Gigabyte said earlier in this thread that the correct PCH temp is the second value you outlined in the picture.

About SIV, I submitted a ticket to Gigabyte Support and they sent me a modified version to try which doesn't change the PCH fan profile configured in BIOS, so no more PCH fan full speed after a previously saved profile was applied in SIV for Windows. I don't know if they will put this modified version for public download in the future tough.

By the way, tech support was very kind to help me solve that minor issue with SIV, so kudos for them.


----------



## Filozofreyiz

rastaviper said:


> Nope, you haven't posted the menu I am talking about.
> It should be called Infinity something (timings).
> And there you have all ram subtimings, other in clk units and other in Hexadecimal units like OEH, OFH etc
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


Hi bro, thanks for the comment.

I disabled Gear-Down mode and it is changed as CL 17. (So, i didn't overlock manually. XMP Profile 1 is enabled). But now, after the disabling Gear-Down mode, Command Rate (CR) increased to 2T. How can i fix it? *Can i change "Command Rate (tCMD) as "2T" manually (in 3rd photo) Will it works?*

Here is photos from the BIOS:

https://ibb.co/28sQ7fQ

https://ibb.co/88TRWbY

https://ibb.co/9VWvdHG

https://ibb.co/LNXyvMF

Must i change "auto" sides with manual numbers right of the table?

*Edit:* I changed Command Rate (CR) to 1T from 2T. PC booted well. Ryzen Master and CPU-Z show RAM as CL17 and 1T. Do i need to control something for stability? RAM works on XMP Profile 1 and I changed only Command Rate and Gear-Down mode (off) manually. Others are "auto".

Screenshot from CPU-z:

https://ibb.co/sgPmm0j

*Edit2:* I got blue screen after the 1T. I changed it to "auto" again. What is your advice? CL18 - 1T vs CL17 2T ?

Edit3: I tested Gear-Down "auto" vs Gear-Down "disabled" in Assassin's Creed Odyysey (RAM is CL17 - 2T when Gear Down "disabled" and RAM is CL18 - 1T when Gear Down "auto").

So, this test is about CL17 - 2T (Gear-Down "disabled") vs CL17 - 1T (Gear-Down "auto").

Photos:

https://ibb.co/wrmdPkT

https://ibb.co/Q98FRSv



nangu said:


> Matt from Gigabyte said earlier in this thread that the correct PCH temp is the second value you outlined in the picture.
> 
> About SIV, I submitted a ticket to Gigabyte Support and they sent me a modified version to try which doesn't change the PCH fan profile configured in BIOS, so no more PCH fan full speed after a previously saved profile was applied in SIV for Windows. I don't know if they will put this modified version for public download in the future tough.
> 
> By the way, tech support was very kind to help me solve that minor issue with SIV, so kudos for them.


Thanks for the comment.

But, the temperature in the 1st line changes depending on the speed of the PCH fan. If it isn't temperature of PCH. What is that?


----------



## StangMan04

Having a heck of a time overclocking my 3700x after updating my BIOS to F7B on my X570 Aorus Master. I was on F5L prior. I had an issue where I rebooted and my PC rebooted and reset my settings. I had my profile backed up on my USB stick but I am sick and accidentally chose save profile and overwrote my backed up profile, my mistake.

So I am trying to manually set my CPU to 4.2ghz at 1.275v. No dice, I was able to get my memory to 3800CL16 with 1900FCLK and boots and tests fine stock CPU settings. I am unable to get my PC to boot with any CPU manual clock set. Sucks, I may tinker more but sucks I can't get back to were I was prior.

edit: I was able to get my PC to boot once with a manual overclock and ran cinebench to check scores. I got no errors, rebooted to save profile in the event I did something right and it hung again and wouldn't boot.


----------



## mdl054

Tried the latest update for my Elite and the IOMMU groups are TERRIBLE. Looks like anything after 4x has been a jumbled mess. Any work on separating the groups properly? Override patches are a massive security concern. The groups were amazing before. 



Before: https://pastebin.com/YC5uzhxt
After: https://pastebin.com/hJvitKiG


This is actually a huge problem for the linux and power user community


----------



## Rapidian

Filozofreyiz said:


> I set these options for manual overclocking on RAM. Isn't it enough?
> 
> https://ibb.co/4P2ZdxS
> 
> Profile options for my RAM on the SPD tab:
> 
> https://ibb.co/XtgmvLw


 @Filozofreyiz, did you notice your SPD coded in says 3500 not 3600? You're setting 3600 (or 36.00) in the BIOS. That's a slight overclock and maybe causing your issues. It's not the "out of the box" XMP. Try seting to 35.00 and maybe all goes your way.


----------



## lkramer

mdl054 said:


> Tried the latest update for my Elite and the IOMMU groups are TERRIBLE. Looks like anything after 4x has been a jumbled mess. Any work on separating the groups properly? Override patches are a massive security concern. The groups were amazing before.
> 
> 
> 
> Before: https://pastebin.com/YC5uzhxt
> After: https://pastebin.com/hJvitKiG
> 
> 
> This is actually a huge problem for the linux and power user community


Did you enable SVM Mode in the Advanced CPU Settings menu and enable IOMMU in the Miscellaneous menu?

Additionally, did you try setting the following three settings in the AMD CBS menu?



*ACS Enable* to *Enable*; 
*Enable AER Cap* to *Enable*; and
*PCIe ARI Support* to *Enable*

The IOMMU groups were the same as the ones in the After link on the X570 AORUS Master using the latest BIOS version until I enabled the five settings listed above. The last setting, PCIe ARI Support, may not be required if you are not using SR-IOV.


----------



## mdl054

lkramer said:


> Did you enable SVM Mode in the Advanced CPU Settings menu and enable IOMMU in the Miscellaneous menu?
> 
> Additionally, did you try setting the following three settings in the AMD CBS menu?
> 
> 
> 
> *ACS Enable* to *Enable*;
> *Enable AER Cap* to *Enable*; and
> *PCIe ARI Support* to *Enable*
> 
> The IOMMU groups were the same as the ones in the After link on the X570 AORUS Master using the latest BIOS version until I enabled the five settings listed above. The last setting, PCIe ARI Support, may not be required if you are not using SR-IOV.



That worked perfectly, I can't believe I didn't catch that the first time around. Thank you!


----------



## rastaviper

Filozofreyiz said:


> Hi bro, thanks for the comment.
> 
> 
> 
> I disabled Gear-Down mode and it is changed as CL 17. (So, i didn't overlock manually. XMP Profile 1 is enabled). But now, after the disabling Gear-Down mode, Command Rate (CR) increased to 2T. How can i fix it? *Can i change "Command Rate (tCMD) as "2T" manually (in 3rd photo) Will it works?*
> 
> 
> 
> Here is photos from the BIOS:
> 
> 
> 
> https://ibb.co/28sQ7fQ
> 
> 
> 
> https://ibb.co/88TRWbY
> 
> 
> 
> https://ibb.co/9VWvdHG
> 
> 
> 
> https://ibb.co/LNXyvMF
> 
> 
> 
> Must i change "auto" sides with manual numbers right of the table?
> 
> 
> 
> *Edit:* I changed Command Rate (CR) to 1T from 2T. PC booted well. Ryzen Master and CPU-Z show RAM as CL17 and 1T. Do i need to control something for stability? RAM works on XMP Profile 1 and I changed only Command Rate and Gear-Down mode (off) manually. Others are "auto".
> 
> 
> 
> Screenshot from CPU-z:
> 
> 
> 
> https://ibb.co/sgPmm0j
> 
> 
> 
> *Edit2:* I got blue screen after the 1T. I changed it to "auto" again. What is your advice? CL18 - 1T vs CL17 2T ?
> 
> 
> 
> Edit3: I tested Gear-Down "auto" vs Gear-Down "disabled" in Assassin's Creed Odyysey (RAM is CL17 - 2T when Gear Down "disabled" and RAM is CL18 - 1T when Gear Down "auto").
> 
> 
> 
> So, this test is about CL17 - 2T (Gear-Down "disabled") vs CL17 - 1T (Gear-Down "auto").
> 
> 
> 
> Photos:
> 
> 
> 
> https://ibb.co/wrmdPkT
> 
> 
> 
> https://ibb.co/Q98FRSv
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the comment.
> 
> 
> 
> But, the temperature in the 1st line changes depending on the speed of the PCH fan. If it isn't temperature of PCH. What is that?


You still don't understand what I am telling you and you keep posting the same images.
You should play with the manual settings at another menu, as I have mentioned 2 times already.
I think it's under the AMD overclocking sub menu.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Speedster159

Can anyone with a X570 Ultra or Master test something for me?

Can you plug in a SATA M.2 SSD on the third slot and see if SATA port 4 and 5 get's disabled? From what I've read it should but I want to confirm that.

*EDIT:* From what I've read a SATA M.2 should not disable the SATA ports but a PCI-E M.2 will.


----------



## Filozofreyiz

Rapidian said:


> Filozofreyiz said:
> 
> 
> 
> I set these options for manual overclocking on RAM. Isn't it enough?
> 
> https://ibb.co/4P2ZdxS
> 
> Profile options for my RAM on the SPD tab:
> 
> https://ibb.co/XtgmvLw
> 
> 
> 
> @Filozofreyiz, did you notice your SPD coded in says 3500 not 3600? You're setting 3600 (or 36.00) in the BIOS. That's a slight overclock and maybe causing your issues. It's not the "out of the box" XMP. Try seting to 35.00 and maybe all goes your way.
Click to expand...

Yes, you are right. It shows as "3500" in SPD menu. But, XMP Profile 1 is showing as "3600" now and multiplier is "36" with "auto" settings. It used to be "3500" on XMP Profile 1 but now it is "3600". Weird. Lol.

By the way, I compared 18CL - 1T vs 17CL - 2T. 18CL - 1T is better than other. So, i left it as "auto".

Thanks for the answer.


----------



## drmrlordx

@GBT-MatthewH

Hello, I wanted to report back on some findings with my troubled AX200 wifi module that is bundled with the x570 Aorus Master. Hopefully other readers that have the same problem as I can gain some insight here.

If you will recall, I had had numerous problems with the AX200 driver detecting *internal* hardware errors during any significant network load while utilizing the 5 GHz band in 802.11ac mode, causing the driver to reset the NIC. This behavior persisted in all available drivers to one extent or another, including a driver provided to Windows Insider users only (21.40.0.1). That is my current driver as of this posting. On the advice of a poster on another forum, I tried changing the 5Ghz band channel on my router (Netgear 6300v2) to see if I could gain any stability. For some perspective, the default channel (157) and the one higher channel (161) on the 5 GHz band resulted in frequent NIC resets (stuttering/lag, sometimes coupled with complete failure of the NIC until disconnect/reconnect) and speeds of ~50 Mbps down/100 Mbps up. Pretty bad. Driver 21.30.0.2 was somewhat better with far superior speeds (340 Mbps up/down) but similarly laggy behavior thanks to frequent NIC resets.

Then I tried channel 44 using driver 21.40.0.1 (I have not tried it with 21.30.0.2 yet).

Channel 44 - and only channel 44 - caused the driver to stop reporting internal errors. No more NIC resets. Speeds have been as high as ~270 Mbps on a Steam download, so performance is much improved (but still inferior to what I've observed with driver 21.30.0.2 - this could be due to the channel I'm using). For now I'm content that my problem is solved . . . mostly.

I still can't figure out why changing the 5 GHz band channel on the router caused the driver to stop reporting internal hardware failures. That makes no sense.


----------



## GBT-MatthewH

mdl054 said:


> Tried the latest update for my Elite and the IOMMU groups are TERRIBLE. Looks like anything after 4x has been a jumbled mess. Any work on separating the groups properly? Override patches are a massive security concern. The groups were amazing before.
> 
> 
> 
> Before: https://pastebin.com/YC5uzhxt
> After: https://pastebin.com/hJvitKiG
> 
> 
> This is actually a huge problem for the linux and power user community


IOMMU get messed up with the fix for WHEA errors... The current work around is to re-enable PCIe ACS, but I don't know if that works with the current BIOS. It did work on F6x. Wendell @ Level1 is working on this. You may want to checkout his channel/forums.



drmrlordx said:


> @GBT-MatthewH
> 
> Hello, I wanted to report back on some findings with my troubled AX200 wifi module that is bundled with the x570 Aorus Master. Hopefully other readers that have the same problem as I can gain some insight here.
> 
> If you will recall, I had had numerous problems with the AX200 driver detecting *internal* hardware errors during any significant network load while utilizing the 5 GHz band in 802.11ac mode, causing the driver to reset the NIC. This behavior persisted in all available drivers to one extent or another, including a driver provided to Windows Insider users only (21.40.0.1). That is my current driver as of this posting. On the advice of a poster on another forum, I tried changing the 5Ghz band channel on my router (Netgear 6300v2) to see if I could gain any stability. For some perspective, the default channel (157) and the one higher channel (161) on the 5 GHz band resulted in frequent NIC resets (stuttering/lag, sometimes coupled with complete failure of the NIC until disconnect/reconnect) and speeds of ~50 Mbps down/100 Mbps up. Pretty bad. Driver 21.30.0.2 was somewhat better with far superior speeds (340 Mbps up/down) but similarly laggy behavior thanks to frequent NIC resets.
> 
> Then I tried channel 44 using driver 21.40.0.1 (I have not tried it with 21.30.0.2 yet).
> 
> Channel 44 - and only channel 44 - caused the driver to stop reporting internal errors. No more NIC resets. Speeds have been as high as ~270 Mbps on a Steam download, so performance is much improved (but still inferior to what I've observed with driver 21.30.0.2 - this could be due to the channel I'm using). For now I'm content that my problem is solved . . . mostly.
> 
> I still can't figure out why changing the 5 GHz band channel on the router caused the driver to stop reporting internal hardware failures. That makes no sense.


I will pass it along, but you may want to open a ticket with Intel directly as well.


----------



## JedixJarf

FYI for anyone using the FTPM on the Auros boards 

To get windows to actually be able to use your ftpm to encrypt your drives you need to do the following:

1) Enable the FTPM in the bios
2) Disable CSM in bios
3) Reboot to bios
4) Enable Secure Boot
5) Reboot and install Windows


This was a pain to figure out, as there is no documentation anywhere.


----------



## mikew25

Hi, I just got my Aorus Elite X570 motherboard and i'm running a 3700X.

Should I update the bios to the latest F5b?

I originally (1-2 days ago) seemed to be getting this WHEA error from my NVME SSD, though looking now nothing's being logged for it, so perhaps it's resolved itself...

One other issue that I'm getting, is that I seem to be unable to boot into Tails through a USB stick, (I set the USB stick to be the boot drive and went into the bios to boot directly from it) my PC just goes into a boot loop until the bios resets (there's no speaker for my case, so I have no idea what error codes it would be spitting out i'm afraid!).

Also if I could ask one more thing, does anyone have a good overclocking guide?

I've set my RAM to 3600MHz and Ryzen master to +100MHz auto overclock and that seems to work well, but optimising it would be fun.

Thanks for your help!


----------



## Speedster159

Speedster159 said:


> Can anyone with a X570 Ultra or Master test something for me?
> 
> Can you plug in a SATA M.2 SSD on the third slot and see if SATA port 4 and 5 get's disabled? From what I've read it should but I want to confirm that.
> 
> *EDIT:* From what I've read a SATA M.2 should not disable the SATA ports but a PCI-E M.2 will.


Bump.


----------



## pal

Speedster159 said:


> Bump.


no, only PCI-E M2 will disable SATA 4,5.


----------



## lkramer

GBT-MatthewH said:


> IOMMU get messed up with the fix for WHEA errors... The current work around is to re-enable PCIe ACS, but I don't know if that works with the current BIOS. It did work on F6x. Wendell @ Level1 is working on this. You may want to checkout his channel/forums.


I noticed IOMMU groups were messed up starting with the BIOS that implemented the WHEA errors. But, the IOMMU groups are working correctly with the BIOS posted on September 30, at least for the X570 AORUS Master.

*ACS Enable* and *Enable AER Cap* need to be set to Enable for the IOMMU groups to work correctly. These two settings are located in AMD CBS.

It is good that Wendell @ Level1 is also working on it.


----------



## CaptnJones

Filozofreyiz said:


> I set these options for manual overclocking on RAM. Isn't it enough?
> 
> https://ibb.co/4P2ZdxS
> 
> https://ibb.co/3SWVTvD
> 
> And these photos for the XMP Profile 1 of my RAM:
> 
> https://ibb.co/Mfy0VQF
> 
> https://ibb.co/crGdBjN
> 
> My RAM's box:
> 
> https://ibb.co/7b77yTh
> 
> Profile options for my RAM on the SPD tab:
> 
> https://ibb.co/XtgmvLw


This was one of the issues i also had. X570 Aorus Pro with Corsair Vengeance c18 3600. The XMP profile would show 3500 instead of 3600 and because of it i couldn't use the xmp profile (crackling sound, crashing Kernel power error41...) 

I sent the board back witht he cpu and they sent me back a replacement and now it works without issues


----------



## LeVvE

Spoiler















How do I change these settings? They keep setting themselves on Manual on reboots and I can't change the numbers they put out at all, they change no matter if I use XMP or not.

I also have an issue where I get E3 error trying to wake from sleep.

AORUS Master with F7b.


----------



## F0erster

bigcid10 said:


> Does your system work at stock setting ?
> i.e. cpu at stock speed and voltage?
> memory ? same
> you need to establish stock stability first before humping in overclocking anything


Yes, checked everything beforehand. Worked flawlessly. Even XMP settings no problem.

Regardless, I manually dialed in the timings now for my Micron E-Die memory. Was a lot of time consumed but each of these values is now tested. Subtimings are nice on these sticks but the primary timings and voltage unfortunately not as good as some here achieved and I wished I could achieve.

My only gripe is 1.43V is a bit much for 3.600mhz with tCL of 16. But well, it could have also been worse.


----------



## MFarkha

Hello all - looking for some help here.

I have a 3900x w/ the x570 Aorus Pro. I just finished overclocking my RAM using the DRAM calculator and when I went from SAFE --> FAST timings I hear the USB disconnect and immediately reconnect sound constantly whenever I run a RandomX benchmark (crypto mining) - the sounds start initially, doesn't take time for them to manifest. Initially, my impression that this was a stability issue but I can't seem to re-create this barrage of disconnect/reconnect sounds with p95, IBT, realbench, CSGO, GW2.

With the FAST settings I've ran: p95 blend --> 4 hours; realbench --> 4 hours; MEMbench --> individual threads to 400%; IBT --> Maximum 10 runs. None of these reproduce the disconnect/reconnect barrage of sounds.This only started once I went from SAFE --> Fast as the benchmark ran without this USB disconnect/reconnect sound issue with SAFE settings. What's weird is that all of my USB devices work flawless while it appears to be disconnecting and reconnecting so I suspect that this is happening on the microsecond level.

Is there a specific time or voltage that impacts the USB controller the most? I'm presently at 1.46 Volts (samsung b-die) with 1.12 SOC, VDDG 1.075 and VDDP at 1.1. Thank you!

Edit: I downloaded a USB viewer tool and I have an external HD that keeps reconnecting and disconnecting. A clue I suppose.


----------



## pills85

JWMc said:


> I'd also like to report that the CPPC feature doesn't appear to work, that is if I actually understand what it purports to be. Is it not a feature designed to ensure that heavily loaded threads get scheduled onto the faster CCD / faster cores first?
> 
> I am using optimized defaults with CPPC set to Enabled, AMD Chipset drivers v1.8.19.0915, Windows version 10.0.18362.329, BIOS F7A / AGESA 1.0.0.3ABBA.
> 
> In the described configuration (and in all others, including BIOS F5 and F6), when I fire up CB R15 single the bench threads reliably land on my slower CCD, causing me to force them onto my faster CCD by setting the affinity mask. Otherwise I wouldn't have been able to report that I'm now sustaining 4.6ghz under single-core load using default settings with the new BIOS/AGESA. A lot of folks aren't going to be knowledgeable enough to figure out how to work around this issue, and of course we shouldn't even have to be burdened with it in the first place.


Confirmed.
In my case Windows is switching the Cinebench R15 single core benchmark thread around randomly. CPPC enabled or disabled doesn't seem to make any difference. I was expecting Windows to preferably use the fastest cores for intensive threads, but that's not the case. But I guess that's something AMD has to take care about. At least as long as Gigabyte implemented the feature correctly.

(3600X, X570 Elite, latest version of Windows, latest chipset drivers and Bios version F5a)


----------



## RaXelliX

pills85 said:


> Confirmed.
> In my case windows is switching the Cinebench R15 single core benchmark thread around randomly. CPPC enabled or disabled doesn't seem to make any difference. I was expecting Windows to preferably use the fastest cores for intensive threads, but that's not the case. But I guess that's something AMD has to take care about. At least as long as Gigabyte implemented the feature correctly.


Windows 10 1909 update should address this. And problably break bunch of other things in the process. Unless this is one of the fixes in the next months 1.0.0.4 AGESA update i think the ball is in Microsoft's court. With the new Surface laptop coming with an AMD chip they have vested interest in optimal performance. Or at least that's the hope. Im not holding my breath tho. Microsoft has shown utter incompetence when it comes to programming thread scheduling thus far for all AMD CPU's with 2990WX being the hardset hit in terms of performance.


----------



## MFarkha

Found the issue. For some reason, plugging my external HD into a USB 2.0 slot made it stop cycling.


----------



## uplink

GBT-MatthewH said:


> * Latest BETA BIOS with AGESA 1003 ABBA (9/19) *
> 
> Change log:
> 
> 
> 
> We have a temporary work around for slow response when disabling CSM - hit CTRL-F6 in BIOS and select "VGA First". This will lower resolution, but should fix the lag.
> *Disappearing SSD/HDD in boot priority should be fixed, let me know.*
> 
> X570 AORUS Xtreme -  F5B
> X570 AORUS Master -  F7B
> X570 AORUS Ultra-  F6B
> X570 AORUS Pro Wifi -  F6B
> X570 AORUS Pro -  F6B
> X570 I AORUS Pro (ITX)-  F6B
> X570 AORUS Elite -  F5B
> X570 AORUS Elite Wifi -  F3B
> X570 Gaming X -  F5B
> 
> As always if I messed up a link just let me know.


 Since I wasn't able to log in to my work computer for the weekend [X570 I Aorus Wifi Pro, 3900X, G.Skill Ryzen Memories, GA pink super fast SSD drives, etc.], and had to ask colleague to use boot menu to boot the Windows, yeah, this one will definitely come in handy. And will let You know whether it fixed an issue [am using restore power on AC loss, not WOL].


----------



## drmrlordx

GBT-MatthewH said:


> I will pass it along, but you may want to open a ticket with Intel directly as well.


I'll see if they will listen. Thanks for passing along the information.



RaXelliX said:


> Windows 10 1909 update should address this.


If you look at the Insider builds of Win10, you will see that MS has already (sort of) addressed that problem. ST apps will semi-arbitrarily pick out which cores they want to use and stick to those: for example, on my 3900x, my fastest cores are 3 and 12, but ST workloads bounce between cores 1 and 3 (they never touch 12 unless I set affinity). Lightly-threaded apps like games that only really load up 2-4 cores will behave somewhat similarly.


----------



## Belliash

lkramer said:


> I noticed IOMMU groups were messed up starting with the BIOS that implemented the WHEA errors. But, the IOMMU groups are working correctly with the BIOS posted on September 30, at least for the X570 AORUS Master.
> 
> *ACS Enable* and *Enable AER Cap* need to be set to Enable for the IOMMU groups to work correctly. These two settings are located in AMD CBS.
> 
> It is good that Wendell @ Level1 is also working on it.



I wanted to enable ACS. It description says, it requires AER to be enabled. However I cannot find AER Cap option in BIOS. Do I miss anything on my X570 Aorus Elite?
I tried to also enable the ARI, but still no luck on getting proper IOMMU groups.


----------



## IamEzio

drmrlordx said:


> I'll see if they will listen. Thanks for passing along the information.
> 
> 
> 
> If you look at the Insider builds of Win10, you will see that MS has already (sort of) addressed that problem. ST apps will semi-arbitrarily pick out which cores they want to use and stick to those: for example, on my 3900x, my fastest cores are 3 and 12, but ST workloads bounce between cores 1 and 3 (they never touch 12 unless I set affinity). Lightly-threaded apps like games that only really load up 2-4 cores will behave somewhat similarly.


In the 3900X, the 1st CCD is the one that is faster, because it is the one that can reach the higher boost clocks. Ryzen Master will however show you the 'preferred cores' on each of the ccx's in either CCD's, but the cores on the first and second ccx's (the ones on the 1st CCD) are faster.


----------



## lkramer

Belliash said:


> I wanted to enable ACS. It description says, it requires AER to be enabled. However I cannot find AER Cap option in BIOS. Do I miss anything on my X570 Aorus Elite?
> I tried to also enable the ARI, but still no luck on getting proper IOMMU groups.


I have the X570 AORUS Master and not the X570 AORUS Elite, but I assume the two BIOSes are very similar and share a common base.

The *Enable AER Cap* setting is new and just appeared in the latest BIOS posted on September 30. Post #4 of this thread contains that BIOS. In the latest BIOS, go to *Settings* and then select *AMD CBS*. This setting should be located in AMD CBS menu just above the *PCIe ARI Support* setting. Once *Enable AER Cap* is set to Enable, the *ACS Enable* setting will appear. However, if the latest BIOS does not have the *Enable AER Cap* setting, you will need to rollback to the BIOS prior to the WHEA fix and wait for Gigabyte to fix the IOMMU groups.


----------



## Kreeker

Just got my new system up and running, and I have two questions.

Is it normal for a 3700x to have 10 degree temperature at idle swings in a matter of seconds? Maybe I need to adjust my fan curve, but it's killing me. I'm used to my 2600k which was virtually silent at idle?



Does the Elite Wifi have two System fan headers that can control rpms? Smart Fan is show 1 and 2 at the same location on the board, which is throwing me off.


----------



## Elrick

Kreeker said:


> I'm used to my 2600k which was virtually silent at idle?


Still have a plain 2600 running down stairs and YES it's the coolest running CPU of all time, within the Intel range aside from very weak celerons and such.

Please check the running temp of the current 9900K cpu and it shall be far higher than any 3700X :thinking: .

These days you really do need a high performance Air Cooler, huge in size fixed inside a case with lots of free flowing cool air from the outside. Aeration is now far more critical than ever before.


----------



## panni

Kreeker said:


> Just got my new system up and running, and I have two questions.
> 
> Is it normal for a 3700x to have 10 degree temperature at idle swings in a matter of seconds? Maybe I need to adjust my fan curve, but it's killing me. I'm used to my 2600k which was virtually silent at idle?
> 
> 
> 
> Does the Elite Wifi have two System fan headers that can control rpms? Smart Fan is show 1 and 2 at the same location on the board, which is throwing me off.


The 3700X tends to fluctuate heavily because of the single core boost. The latest BIOSes should've smoothed this out, though, as certain loads like monitoring tools won't have the same effect on the boost clock as before.
+/- 10°C is what I experience as well, though. I'm using Argus Monitor to smooth out the fan curve and the hysterisis.


----------



## Belliash

lkramer said:


> I have the X570 AORUS Master and not the X570 AORUS Elite, but I assume the two BIOSes are very similar and share a common base.
> 
> The *Enable AER Cap* setting is new and just appeared in the latest BIOS posted on September 30. Post #4 of this thread contains that BIOS. In the latest BIOS, go to *Settings* and then select *AMD CBS*. This setting should be located in AMD CBS menu just above the *PCIe ARI Support* setting. Once *Enable AER Cap* is set to Enable, the *ACS Enable* setting will appear. However, if the latest BIOS does not have the *Enable AER Cap* setting, you will need to rollback to the BIOS prior to the WHEA fix and wait for Gigabyte to fix the IOMMU groups.


I see on the mentioned page that F5d is latest available, but I have flashed F5b, as it is last available on gigabyte web site. Do you know what are the changes between them? In F5b, there is just ACS and ARI under CBS submenu. There is nothing like AER...


----------



## Belcebuu

Guys a question, have you managed to set BLCK at 101 or more? my Samsung NVME 970 evo can't be found if I set something higher than 100.3 or something like that

I have a x570 Aorus Master, and before with my x470 Strix I could do 101 or 102 I think

Any solution?

thanks


----------



## folklore11

The Aorus Master is getting terrible reviews on both Newegg and Amazon. I am wanting to buy a an X570 board, should I believe these reviews? Do you guys here have problems listed on their sites (audio fail, memory issues, high core voltage, random reboots,slow boot-up...I could go on) ??? please advise and thanks.


----------



## folklore11

Hello all,


This motherboard is getting terrible reviews on both Newegg and Amazon. I am wanting to buy an X570 motherboard and have been looking at this one from Gigabyte as well as others. I am asking if you owners here are having the issues or consistent problems reported on their sites, or if it may be user errors: Problems noted: (failure to boot from cold start, slow boot-up, random reboots, memory issues, core voltage to high, audio fail, and others not listed...). Could the owners here please respond to this? Thanks. Sorry for the double post, didn't realize it posted first time as I didn't see it!


----------



## jamsomito

folklore11 said:


> The Aorus Master is getting terrible reviews on both Newegg and Amazon. I am wanting to buy a an X570 board, should I believe these reviews? Do you guys here have problems listed on their sites (audio fail, memory issues, high core voltage, random reboots,slow boot-up...I could go on) ??? please advise and thanks.


I would not hesitate to recommend this motherboard. I actually did RMA mine but it was for a defective debug code LED segment. Otherwise it has been rock solid for me, I have a great memory OC with high infinity fabric, power delivery is great. BIOS is ok, but frankly I've never seen a BIOS I fell in love with, it's definitely workable, and the support here is second to none. I personally feel as though the high core voltage is partly a) shock value, and b) an unnecessary stir by the "great influencers" of youtube. AMD has said it them selves at high voltages are situational and expected. Boot is a bit slow for me, but honestly if you can't spare an extra few seconds during startup you need to rethink your priorities in life. Audio is good for me, and no random reboots.

So... not sure where all these issues are stemming from, but I think Gigabyte did a great job on this board and is doing a great job supporting it moving forward. IMHO.


----------



## prymortal

folklore11 said:


> The Aorus Master is getting terrible reviews on both Newegg and Amazon. I am wanting to buy a an X570 board, should I believe these reviews? Do you guys here have problems listed on their sites (audio fail, memory issues, high core voltage, random reboots,slow boot-up...I could go on) ??? please advise and thanks.


Audio fail? Nope. I know some people had issues with something like the advertised Amp only works for front input? & cryed about it.
Memory issues? Nope, Everyone was told 3733mhz is the 1:1, some people try to go over or use bad overclocks & cry about it.
High Core Voltage? Well yeah but thats the Ryzen 3000's CPU, Also AMD have confirmed its fine.
Random reboots? Nope?
Slow Boot up? Only when overclocks fail as to be expected. UEFI still boots up around 15sec same as my old Intel system.
I could nit pick actual issues with it & its bio's but... Theres no issues i've run into that are actually issues that affect its day to day running.
E.g. Bios cant turn off wifi or bluetooth - Not an issue, doesnt affect performance or running. Fan location blocked by GPU - Not an issue, still works, doesn't overheat, obviously gets enough air. zero actual issues that affect day to day.
So i can recommend it & do.


----------



## wingman99

Kreeker said:


> Just got my new system up and running, and I have two questions.
> 
> Is it normal for a 3700x to have 10 degree temperature at idle swings in a matter of seconds? Maybe I need to adjust my fan curve, but it's killing me. I'm used to my 2600k which was virtually silent at idle?
> 
> 
> 
> Does the Elite Wifi have two System fan headers that can control rpms? Smart Fan is show 1 and 2 at the same location on the board, which is throwing me off.


The new AMD and Intel processors are clocked high, so the thermals jump fast with light loads. So it is the new normal now to have the fan jump up in speed with light loads.


----------



## folklore11

thank you for the valuable info!


----------



## uplink

GBT-MatthewH said:


> * Latest BETA BIOS with AGESA 1003 ABBA (9/19) *
> 
> Change log:
> 
> 
> 
> We have a temporary work around for slow response when disabling CSM - hit CTRL-F6 in BIOS and select "VGA First". This will lower resolution, but should fix the lag.
> Disappearing SSD/HDD in boot priority should be fixed, let me know.
> 
> X570 AORUS Xtreme -  F5B
> X570 AORUS Master -  F7B
> X570 AORUS Ultra-  F6B
> X570 AORUS Pro Wifi -  F6B
> X570 AORUS Pro -  F6B
> X570 I AORUS Pro (ITX)-  F6B
> X570 AORUS Elite -  F5B
> X570 AORUS Elite Wifi -  F3B
> X570 Gaming X -  F5B
> 
> As always if I messed up a link just let me know.


Hey there Matthew, so here goes nothing:

- looks like You fixed the boot order thingie, kudos!
- fTPM is still not working [after activating fTPM of 3900X, the system restarts a few times and resets BiOS to fail safe/default settings]
- XMP on G.Skill Neo Ryzen 3000 memory [the 3600 MHz model with CL16] is working fine, but stutters BiOS after enabled. Before the BiOS is much smoother as F6a.

Hope this helps and keep it up!


----------



## nangu

folklore11 said:


> The Aorus Master is getting terrible reviews on both Newegg and Amazon. I am wanting to buy a an X570 board, should I believe these reviews? Do you guys here have problems listed on their sites (audio fail, memory issues, high core voltage, random reboots,slow boot-up...I could go on) ??? please advise and thanks.


I built an entirely new system around the Master and R9 3900X. It was the flawless of all my previous builds. Put it all together, press power, straight to UEFI, XMP ON and enjoy. Never a single problem board related. I was able to overclock my memory like never before on AMD platforms.

The slow boot up is an AMD platform thing. My old X370 and R7 1700 was the same. Former Intel users complaining may be? Anyway, cold booting in 30 secs instead 10 secs, not a great deal I guess.

High core voltage is a Ryzen 3000 thing aswell, an intended behaviour as AMD itself has said a lot of times by now. Gigabyte has been the fastest vendor at releasing UEFI updates, and their support on this forum is very good, taking user feedback, so I strongly recommend the Aorus Master for this gen.

My advise tough, choose a GSkill memory kit on the QVL if you can.


----------



## Kreeker

Someone tell me if I'm insane for wanting to return my Aorus Elite Wifi for a Aorus Pro Wifi? My current reasons are the extra fan headers plus the better audio codec.


----------



## rastaviper

My stock CPU vid is jumping between 0.9v (idle) and 1.44 (during games).
Can u remind me which menu should I visit in.Bios to set this manually?

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


----------



## JedixJarf

uplink said:


> Hey there Matthew, so here goes nothing:
> 
> - looks like You fixed the boot order thingie, kudos!
> - fTPM is still not working [after activating fTPM of 3900X, the system restarts a few times and resets BiOS to fail safe/default settings]
> - XMP on G.Skill Neo Ryzen 3000 memory [the 3600 MHz model with CL16] is working fine, but stutters BiOS after enabled. Before the BiOS is much smoother as F6a.
> 
> Hope this helps and keep it up!


Just FYI, I run ftpm on the x570 auros elite with no issues, just took a while to get it working properly.




JedixJarf said:


> FYI for anyone using the FTPM on the Auros boards
> 
> To get windows to actually be able to use your ftpm to encrypt your drives you need to do the following:
> 
> 1) Enable the FTPM in the bios
> 2) Disable CSM in bios
> 3) Reboot to bios
> 4) Enable Secure Boot
> 5) Reboot and install Windows
> 
> 
> This was a pain to figure out, as there is no documentation anywhere.


----------



## lkramer

Belliash said:


> I see on the mentioned page that F5d is latest available, but I have flashed F5b, as it is last available on gigabyte web site. Do you know what are the changes between them? In F5b, there is just ACS and ARI under CBS submenu. There is nothing like AER...


F5d should fix the issue where setting memory RGB causes memory/XMP to reset to default, according to the changelog posted by GBT-MatthewH. F5d also adds Enable AER Cap to the AMD CBS menu. If you want more information on the changes between F5b and F5d, you will need to ask @GBT-MatthewH.


----------



## Bart

Anyone in here tried a 10GB NIC on the Aorus Master X570? I picked up an Asus XG-C100C 10Gbe NIC, and it is NOT playing nice with the Master X570. Even if I disable both mobo NICs, disable Wake on LAN (which I know this 10gb NIC doesn't support), I can't boot into windows, and I get no lights at all on the NIC. Here's what happens:

- system posts, lets me into BIOS if I choose
- Aorus symbol for a few seconds
- blue screen for a minute or two
- system shuts down

Now I was able to boot into Windows after this, only to see that Windows had stopped the NIC due to 'code 43'. The GB BIOS sees the card, PCIE 4x in the third slot. A pair of 1080TIs are in the first two, BIOS doesn't seem to have issues seeing all 3 cards. Anyone have any experience with this Assus card?


----------



## Spectre73

Bart said:


> Anyone in here tried a 10GB NIC on the Aorus Master X570? I picked up an Asus XG-C100C 10Gbe NIC, and it is NOT playing nice with the Master X570. Even if I disable both mobo NICs, disable Wake on LAN (which I know this 10gb NIC doesn't support), I can't boot into windows, and I get no lights at all on the NIC. Here's what happens:
> 
> - system posts, lets me into BIOS if I choose
> - Aorus symbol for a few seconds
> - blue screen for a minute or two
> - system shuts down
> 
> Now I was able to boot into Windows after this, only to see that Windows had stopped the NIC due to 'code 43'. The GB BIOS sees the card, PCIE 4x in the third slot. A pair of 1080TIs are in the first two, BIOS doesn't seem to have issues seeing all 3 cards. Anyone have any experience with this Assus card?


Maybe limit PCIe to gen 3?


----------



## Bart

Spectre73 said:


> Maybe limit PCIe to gen 3?


Tried that too. I can get into Windows, but it breaks my display driver completely. You can't even fire up Nvidia control panel since it says "you're not connected to an Nvidia display". This NIC really seems to wreak havoc on the PCIE bus.


----------



## RichterB

Hello, I have an Aorus Elite, and I would like to ask just 2 quick noob questions:
- do I need to install only last bios update, f5b, and not also previous versions, right?
- what is the safest method to update bios?


----------



## Elrick

RichterB said:


> Hello, I have an Aorus Elite, and I would like to ask just 2 quick noob questions:
> - do I need to install only last bios update, f5b, and not also previous versions, right?


YES (last newly released bios shown on Gigabyte's website for your motherboard model) because this new release x570 range of motherboards will run with any newly bought Ryzen 3 series with ease.

You may also use Beta bios's which are released readily by enthusiast's if you want to walk on the Wild Side ; )



RichterB said:


> - what is the safest method to update bios?


Have always personally used a spare, freshly formatted USB stick formatted in FAT32.

Install your latest bios version and then restart to flash your motherboard. Easy-peasy, that's from a non-certified old man, who has been doing this since USB was first presented to him many decades ago.

Have never damaged any motherboard hence it goes to show that all the current hardware can't be messed up, even by the likes of ME.


----------



## uplink

JedixJarf said:


> Just FYI, I run ftpm on the x570 auros elite with no issues, just took a while to get it working properly.


 Thank You, will try that one out for sure!


----------



## thedotlair

Does anybody know how to get Wake on LAN working on a x570 Ultra? Running F6b and cannot get this thing to wake with a magic packet, even though the BIOS and Windows are configured correctly


----------



## panni

rastaviper said:


> My stock CPU vid is jumping between 0.9v (idle) and 1.44 (during games).
> Can u remind me which menu should I visit in.Bios to set this manually?
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


That's perfectly fine, why do you want to change this?


----------



## panni

uplink said:


> - XMP on G.Skill Neo Ryzen 3000 memory [the 3600 MHz model with CL16] is working fine, but stutters BiOS after enabled. Before the BiOS is much smoother as F6a.


Try reading the changelog you've quoted.


----------



## Ojive

Kreeker said:


> Just got my new system up and running, and I have two questions.
> 
> Is it normal for a 3700x to have 10 degree temperature at idle swings in a matter of seconds? Maybe I need to adjust my fan curve, but it's killing me. I'm used to my 2600k which was virtually silent at idle?
> 
> 
> 
> Does the Elite Wifi have two System fan headers that can control rpms? Smart Fan is show 1 and 2 at the same location on the board, which is throwing me off.


Ryzen Master is the one reporting accurate temperatures. SIV is reporting 10C+ more than Master. It seems to me like they measure temps differently.

It gets problematic though, when you want to calibrate AIO's fans to the Master's temp, since Master will report 30C and SIV will report 43C and will adjust fans according to itself.


----------



## RichterB

Elrick said:


> Have always personally used a spare, freshly formatted USB stick formatted in FAT32.
> 
> Install your latest bios version and then restart to flash your motherboard. Easy-peasy, that's from a non-certified old man, who has been doing this since USB was first presented to him many decades ago.
> 
> Have never damaged any motherboard hence it goes to show that all the current hardware can't be messed up, even by the likes of ME.


Thanks for your helpful post.
Btw, is Q Flash so bad, to update Bios? It seems pretty easy to do, when your motherboard is not even installed in the case, and that is my situation, because I'm still waiting for other hardware.

In case I would use Q Flash, and considering I'm paranoid, when do you guys suggest to turn off PSU and unplug power cables, after that procedure?
After the Q flash, the motherboard turns off automatically, but I guess for a few seconds/minutes, is unsafe to manually switch off the psu and unplug cables.


----------



## wmunn

wouldn't a pair of 1080 cards consume the entire x16 pci lanes, meaning that adding another card would cause conflict with not enough PCI lanes available to use? If that is not the case, I would think PCI lane conflict is at the root of this particular issue.


----------



## panni

wmunn said:


> wouldn't a pair of 1080 cards consume the entire x16 pci lanes, meaning that adding another card would cause conflict with not enough PCI lanes available to use? If that is not the case, I would think PCI lane conflict is at the root of this particular issue.


Hmm not really. One PCIE4 X16 lane has as much bandwidth as two PCIE3 X16 lanes AFAIK. One might try running both cards in PCIE3 X8 to verify that, though.


----------



## Soeski

Code:







Ojive said:


> Ryzen Master is the one reporting accurate temperatures. SIV is reporting 10C+ more than Master. It seems to me like they measure temps differently.
> 
> It gets problematic though, when you want to calibrate AIO's fans to the Master's temp, since Master will report 30C and SIV will report 43C and will adjust fans according to itself.


No differences here whatsoever with SIV, Ryzen Master or HWInfo64 in temps. They all give the same, give or take 1C difference. Aorus Master - 3900X


----------



## Soeski

nangu said:


> I built an entirely new system around the Master and R9 3900X. It was the flawless of all my previous builds. Put it all together, press power, straight to UEFI, XMP ON and enjoy. Never a single problem board related. I was able to overclock my memory like never before on AMD platforms.
> The slow boot up is an AMD platform thing. My old X370 and R7 1700 was the same. Former Intel users complaining may be? Anyway, cold booting in 30 secs instead 10 secs, not a great deal I guess.
> High core voltage is a Ryzen 3000 thing aswell, an intended behaviour as AMD itself has said a lot of times by now. Gigabyte has been the fastest vendor at releasing UEFI updates, and their support on this forum is very good, taking user feedback, so I strongly recommend the Aorus Master for this gen.
> My advise tough, choose a GSkill memory kit on the QVL if you can.


The slow boot is not an issue everyone encounters. On my Master with 3900X the cold boot is just as fast as with my Intel system cold boot, and I am not even using fast boot right now. When I turn on the pc and sit down, grab my mouse I already see the Windows desktop. Fast boot is so fast that I can log on to Windows before sitting down .
I've read about slow booting from others but never encountered it myself.


----------



## pelegow

Hi folks,

Its been over a week that I assembled my rig and I can`t


----------



## Kreeker

pelegow said:


> Hi folks,
> 
> Its been over a week that I assembled my rig and I can`t


I can't either.


----------



## GBT-MatthewH

panni said:


> Hmm not really. One PCIE4 X16 lane has as much bandwidth as two PCIE3 X16 lanes AFAIK. One might try running both cards in PCIE3 X8 to verify that, though.


Thats not how it works...

Yes, PCIe 4 has twice the bandwidth of PCIe 3. However it does not mean the bus will run PCIe 3 at twice the speed. Lets think of it like a car on a highway... I am going to use round numbers for speed just to illustrate.

Lets assume PCIe 4 has a speed limit of 100MPH. PCIe 3 thus has a speed limit of 50MPH. 16x means the highway has 16 lanes. The moment you plug in or use a PCIe 3 device the speed limit drops to 50MPH. So you could have 16 lanes @ 50MPH, or 8 lanes @ 50MPH. You *DO NOT* get to double the lanes or speed limit. Dropping from 16x PCIe 4 to 16x PCIe 3 does not change the speed limit of PCIe 3. Nor does it double the amount of lanes on the highway.

So for illustration purposes you could have:

PCIe 4 - 16x @ 100mph, 1600MPH.
PCIe 4 - 8x @ 100mph, 800MPH

PCIe 3 - 16x @ 50MPH, 800MPH
PCIe 3 - 8x @ 50MPG, 400MPH.

As you can see you cannot magically get 32 lanes, or 100MPH, from PCIe 3. The math works left to right. You cannot start with the output and work backwards. At no point can you get the 1600MPH from PCIe gen 3***

*** Now theoretically you could find some kind of adapter/splitter IC (think of PLX, kind of) that takes 16x PCIe 4 lanes and downgrades it to (2) 16x PCIe 3 connections. As far as the board is concerned its running gen 4, and the devices are hand shaked at gen 3. I am not aware of any such IC, but I guess its possible.


----------



## pschorr1123

pelegow said:


> Hi folks,
> 
> Its been over a week that I assembled my rig and I can`t



Can't keep it running long enough to post your question? That would really suck.


----------



## Bart

GBT-MatthewH: I can't seem to run dual GPUs in SLI along with a 10GB NIC in the third PCIE slot. I'm also running two NVME SSDs. It appears I don't have enough PCIE lanes to do all of this. How do the PCIE lanes break down on the Master, factoring in that I'm only using NVME storage, no SATA? Spec wise, I should have plenty of lanes for this, as far as I can tell.


----------



## pschorr1123

Bart said:


> GBT-MatthewH: I can't seem to run dual GPUs in SLI along with a 10GB NIC in the third PCIE slot. I'm also running two NVME SSDs. It appears I don't have enough PCIE lanes to do all of this. How do the PCIE lanes break down on the Master, factoring in that I'm only using NVME storage, no SATA?


Here is the link to PCIE Block Diagram Documents: https://drive.google.com/file/d/193tSL7U6VwPwnWYm4NPdjQQ3xZwShiAD/view

When you have 2 GPUs they both run @ X8 leaving the other 4 from the CPU to the 1st NVME slot. Maybe could add the NIC to a PCIE slot that runs through the chipset.


----------



## Bart

wmunn said:


> wouldn't a pair of 1080 cards consume the entire x16 pci lanes, meaning that adding another card would cause conflict with not enough PCI lanes available to use? If that is not the case, I would think PCI lane conflict is at the root of this particular issue.





panni said:


> Hmm not really. One PCIE4 X16 lane has as much bandwidth as two PCIE3 X16 lanes AFAIK. One might try running both cards in PCIE3 X8 to verify that, though.





pschorr1123 said:


> Here is the link to PCIE Block Diagram Documents: https://drive.google.com/file/d/193tSL7U6VwPwnWYm4NPdjQQ3xZwShiAD/view
> 
> When you have 2 GPUs they both run @ X8 leaving the other 4 from the CPU to the 1st NVME slot. Maybe could add the NIC to a PCIE slot that runs through the chipset.


Awesome, thanks man! Those diagrams are just what I was looking for. I was wondering how the wireless stuff factored into the PCIE usage, and those pics are a huge help! +REP!


----------



## _barat_

I have strange issue - yesterday I turned off PC and everything was fine. Today I turned it on, and it seems that SYS_FAN4, SYS_FAN6 and SYS_FAN5 (Aorus Pro) doesn't report fan speed, and Fans are spinning like crazy. I wasn't doing any updates yesterday. Whit might be wrong?

*EDIT*:
I swapped SYS_FAN4 with SYS_FAN2 - fan connected to #2 is OK, and this connected to #4 is not monitored (runs full speed) even if it worked fine in #2 few seconds ago ... might it be a faulty MoBo?


----------



## pschorr1123

Bart said:


> Awesome, thanks man! Those diagrams are just what I was looking for. I was wondering how the wireless stuff factored into the PCIE usage, and those pics are a huge help! +REP!



NP, They are on the 1st page of this thread along with some other documentation GB Matthew posted.

For a block diagram of the X370 platform I had to get that from Level1 Techs back in 2017


----------



## Bart

pschorr1123 said:


> NP, They are on the 1st page of this thread along with some other documentation GB Matthew posted.
> 
> For a block diagram of the X370 platform I had to get that from Level1 Techs back in 2017


After reading those and tons of others, I'm still baffled as to why this doesn't work. In theory, PCIE lanes aren't an issue since the x8 / x8 is dedicated to GPU, and there are 8 multi-purpose lanes outside of that (4 of which are for NVME). That *should* leave plenty of lanes for the 10GB NIC. Heck, the top Aorus board includes a 10GB embedded NIC (as those pics indicate), and lanes obviously aren't an issue there. I know the Asus NIC works, since I'm testing that on a Crosshair 7 Hero and it works just fine. Even on a riser cable.  I wonder if there's something quirky with this NIC and the Aorus Master. Can't see it, since the NIC is Aquantia chipset, just like the embedded one on the top Aorus board, but who knows.


----------



## Dibiase

Bart said:


> After reading those and tons of others, I'm still baffled as to why this doesn't work. In theory, PCIE lanes aren't an issue since the x8 / x8 is dedicated to GPU, and there are 8 multi-purpose lanes outside of that (4 of which are for NVME). That *should* leave plenty of lanes for the 10GB NIC. Heck, the top Aorus board includes a 10GB embedded NIC (as those pics indicate), and lanes obviously aren't an issue there. I know the Asus NIC works, since I'm testing that on a Crosshair 7 Hero and it works just fine. Even on a riser cable.  I wonder if there's something quirky with this NIC and the Aorus Master. Can't see it, since the NIC is Aquantia chipset, just like the embedded one on the top Aorus board, but who knows.


You could try removing one of the GPU's just to see if the NIC works then. At least you would know it's not some sort of incompatibility with the MB.


----------



## Bart

Dibiase said:


> You could try removing one of the GPU's just to see if the NIC works then. At least you would know it's not some sort of incompatibility with the MB.


I have a custom hard-tubed loop, so that's a painful process. Downsides of water cooling life! When I get some time, I need to tinker with the BIOS more, maybe see if I can disable the 2nd PCIE slot from there. I also haven't tried disabling all the onboard wireless stuff. An official ticket to Gigabyte wouldn't hurt either. I suspect I'm missing something.


----------



## rastaviper

panni said:


> That's perfectly fine, why do you want to change this?


I was thinking that maybe it's responsible for a higher CPU temperature than it shouldn't be.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


----------



## pal

Bart said:


> I have a custom hard-tubed loop, so that's a painful process. Downsides of water cooling life! When I get some time, I need to tinker with the BIOS more, maybe see if I can disable the 2nd PCIE slot from there. I also haven't tried disabling all the onboard wireless stuff. An official ticket to Gigabyte wouldn't hurt either. I suspect I'm missing something.


Try to enable Above 4G decoding in bios.


----------



## MFarkha

Quick question:

Which devices in device manager do I check to make sure I correctly installed the latest chipset drivers?


----------



## ktmrc8

RaXelliX said:


> Replaced thermal pad on my Aorus Master chipset with Kryonaut. 15-20c temperature drop from what i can see. Not bad.
> Was 65-70c before with silent profile. Now around 50c. Tho i don't have any PCI-E 4.0 devices to really stress it.



I would like to try this with my Aorus Elite motherboard. Has anyone tried removing the chipset heatsink from the X570 Elite? Or maybe you have the motherboard on a workbench and can take a look at how the heatsink is fastened. I would rather not go through the effort of removing the motherboard from the case if the chipset heatsink is difficult to remove and reattach. Thanks!


----------



## ktmrc8

MFarkha said:


> Quick question:
> 
> Which devices in device manager do I check to make sure I correctly installed the latest chipset drivers?



In Windows 10, the version number will be listed in Settings/Apps when you click on AMD_Chipset_Drivers


----------



## RaXelliX

ktmrc8 said:


> I would like to try this with my Aorus Elite motherboard. Has anyone tried removing the chipset heatsink from the X570 Elite? Or maybe you have the motherboard on a workbench and can take a look at how the heatsink is fastened. I would rather not go through the effort of removing the motherboard from the case if the chipset heatsink is difficult to remove and reattach. Thanks!


If it uses the same mounting mechanism as Master then there are 4 spring loaded screws at the back of the board that you have to unscrew, standard philips head. Then the heatsink will come loose and you can unplug the fan cable. It's actually easier on the elite. I had to first remove backplate on my Master to even access the 4 screws. Then i feared the board would not boot if it detected that no chipset fan was connected. Thankfully it worked out in the end. Now i have GPU right on top of the heatsink and fresh air goes into the chipset. Never goes above 45c now and dead silent.


----------



## nangu

RaXelliX said:


> If it uses the same mounting mechanism as Master then there are 4 spring loaded screws at the back of the board that you have to unscrew, standard philips head. Then the heatsink will come loose and you can unplug the fan cable. It's actually easier on the elite. I had to first remove backplate on my Master to even access the 4 screws. Then i feared the board would not boot if it detected that no chipset fan was connected. Thankfully it worked out in the end. Now i have GPU right on top of the heatsink and fresh air goes into the chipset. Never goes above 45c now and dead silent.


Excuse me, only to check if I understood you right, so you took out the PCH thermal pad, applied thermal paste and disabled the fan. It's that correct?

Thanks.


----------



## RaXelliX

nangu said:


> Excuse me, only to check if I understood you right, so you took out the PCH thermal pad, applied thermal paste and disabled the fan. It's that correct?
> 
> Thanks.


That's corrent.


----------



## _barat_

_barat_ said:


> I have strange issue - yesterday I turned off PC and everything was fine. Today I turned it on, and it seems that SYS_FAN4, SYS_FAN6 and SYS_FAN5 (Aorus Pro) doesn't report fan speed, and Fans are spinning like crazy. I wasn't doing any updates yesterday. Whit might be wrong?
> 
> *EDIT*:
> I swapped SYS_FAN4 with SYS_FAN2 - fan connected to #2 is OK, and this connected to #4 is not monitored (runs full speed) even if it worked fine in #2 few seconds ago ... might it be a faulty MoBo?


Just to inform - turning off PSU (unplugging power cord should work too) for couple of hours fixed this issue.


----------



## L.Thorne

RaXelliX said:


> That's corrent.


Why did you disconnect the fan? Wouldn't it be wise to have it as a fail safe? I mean, if your temps are always at 45 tops, shouldn't you have your fan always idling with silent fan profile.


----------



## Billy McDowell

Does anyone know the price & where to buy the 

AORUS Gen4 AIC SSD 8TB

GP-ASACNE6800TTTDA

I can't find any info except they are shipping now.

Also I wanted to know if the pci card can be bought separate?

I am trying to find out the limits of the card itself because samsung will eventually come out with a pcie4 nvme soon and if the controller card isn't the limit of pcie4 then other nvme will be bottlenecked by this card in the future.

The website doesn't give much information than what it can do with the 4 nvme in there atm.

I also wanted to know if the aorus xtreme having 3 nvme slots could run with the AORUS Gen4 AIC SSD 8TB?

I don't 100% know when I would be losing lanes from PCI. 

2080ti Gpu would at 4x last slot

AORUS Gen4 AIC SSD 8TB would run 1st slot @16x

3 nvme would take the other pcie lanes but I do have enough lanes to do all of this? 

If my math is correct I would only lose a little bandwidth running the 2080ti pcie 3 on the 3red slot.


----------



## RaXelliX

L.Thorne said:


> Why did you disconnect the fan? Wouldn't it be wise to have it as a fail safe? I mean, if your temps are always at 45 tops, shouldn't you have your fan always idling with silent fan profile.


Problably wise as a fail safe but since is have GPU fans running all the time that provide airflow over chipset heatsink i felt it was unnesesary. Plus the small fan would still ramp up at boot and would be prone to failiure anyway.
When it was connected and GPU (i had different GPU connected for testing before) did not provide airflow over the heatsink then it was around 50c with silent profile.

I should clarify that my current GPU uses aftermarket Morpheus II cooler with two Corsair SP120 fans strapped to the heatsink. Cooling not only the GPU itself but apparently the chipset too. My GPU maxes out at 60c so there is no hot air coming from the GPU that would heat up the chipset. And if those fans stopped working i would have a much bigger problem with the GPU than with the chipset. Thankfully Corsair makes some quality fans:
http://www.raijintek.com/en/products_detail.php?ProductID=47
https://www.corsair.com/us/en/Categories/Products/Fans/AIR-SERIES-LED-CONFIG/p/CO-9050007-WW


----------



## nangu

RaXelliX said:


> That's corrent.


Thanks!


----------



## panni

GBT-MatthewH said:


> Thats not how it works...
> 
> Yes, PCIe 4 has twice the bandwidth of PCIe 3. However it does not mean the bus will run PCIe 3 at twice the speed. Lets think of it like a car on a highway... I am going to use round numbers for speed just to illustrate.
> 
> Lets assume PCIe 4 has a speed limit of 100MPH. PCIe 3 thus has a speed limit of 50MPH. 16x means the highway has 16 lanes. The moment you plug in or use a PCIe 3 device the speed limit drops to 50MPH. So you could have 16 lanes @ 50MPH, or 8 lanes @ 50MPH. You *DO NOT* get to double the lanes or speed limit. Dropping from 16x PCIe 4 to 16x PCIe 3 does not change the speed limit of PCIe 3. Nor does it double the amount of lanes on the highway.
> 
> So for illustration purposes you could have:
> 
> PCIe 4 - 16x @ 100mph, 1600MPH.
> PCIe 4 - 8x @ 100mph, 800MPH
> 
> PCIe 3 - 16x @ 50MPH, 800MPH
> PCIe 3 - 8x @ 50MPG, 400MPH.
> 
> As you can see you cannot magically get 32 lanes, or 100MPH, from PCIe 3. The math works left to right. You cannot start with the output and work backwards. At no point can you get the 1600MPH from PCIe gen 3***
> 
> *** Now theoretically you could find some kind of adapter/splitter IC (think of PLX, kind of) that takes 16x PCIe 4 lanes and downgrades it to (2) 16x PCIe 3 connections. As far as the board is concerned its running gen 4, and the devices are hand shaked at gen 3. I am not aware of any such IC, but I guess its possible.


I stand corrected, thank you for the explanation!


----------



## Kreeker

Does anyone know what is used to determine which units are used to report fan/pump header speed? Or a way to manually set what is connected to a particular header?

I heard sys/pump headers could be used interchangeably for fans, so I originally hooked up my front 230mm fan to Sys_fan5_Pump. I then realized it was reporting the speed in LPM. That annoyed me, so I moved the fan to Sys_Fan2. Now it's still reporting the speed as LPM. I also can't change the sensor or location of this fan from SIV. 

Another weird thing is when I originally hooked the fan up to Sys_fan2 it wouldn't move. It would move during the calibrate step, but then go off despite auto-off being turned off. Then I went into the bio and set this header to voltage and it still wouldn't work. Then I switched to full speed, or whatever the setting is called. It moved. Then I switched it back to Normal and now it seems to be working, but the speed is still reporting as LPM and I can't change the sensor.

I have an Aorus Pro Wifi on F6b.


----------



## uplink

Hey there @GBT-MatthewH,

The F6b BiOS is still not making it well for X570 I WiFi Pro. It's 2:22am and I'm at work turning the PC on manually :/


----------



## funks

Kreeker said:


> Someone tell me if I'm insane for wanting to return my Aorus Elite Wifi for a Aorus Pro Wifi? My current reasons are the extra fan headers plus the better audio codec.


The AUROS X570 PRO WIFI and the AORUS X570 ULTRA both have problems with the WIFI module disappearing when ERP is enabled on the BIOS ( if you want your computer fully off with no mouse or other LED's active). Been reported, still not fixed. Per the reports, it sounds like a hardware incompatibility issue with the WiFi module and the motherboard. Everyone who tested it ran into the same problem, so it's not "sample" specific.

https://www.reddit.com/r/gigabyte/comments/cz5n2s/x570_aorus_ultra_and_x570_aorus_pro_wifi_enabling/

Pretty sure your Aorus Elite Wifi ain't affected by it.


----------



## Kreeker

funks said:


> The AUROS X570 PRO WIFI and the AORUS X570 ULTRA both have problems with the WIFI module disappearing when ERP is enabled on the BIOS ( if you want your computer fully off with no mouse or other LED's active). Been reported, still not fixed. Per the reports, it sounds like a hardware incompatibility issue with the WiFi module and the motherboard. Everyone who tested it ran into the same problem, so it's not "sample" specific.
> 
> https://www.reddit.com/r/gigabyte/comments/cz5n2s/x570_aorus_ultra_and_x570_aorus_pro_wifi_enabling/
> 
> Pretty sure your Aorus Elite Wifi ain't affected by it.


Oh that's very unfortunate... I actually went ahead and upgraded to a Pro Wifi a few days after I made that original comment. I'm currently not using wifi, but will definitely be watching to see what the end resolution is. I paid for the wifi version, and want it to work 100%.

How do RMA's work? Will they send you a new board before you return yours to reduce downtime?


----------



## RichterB

Hello guys, I need help to install an M.2 SSD on my Aorus Elite. I want to install it in the higher slot, that with heatsink.
I inserted the SSD, but I don't know how I should secure it. Do I need to secure with screws both M.2 and heatsink, or just the heatsink?
Btw, this is where the real problem comes.
The screw of the heatsink, is not attached to the motherboard (it was, but I don't know how I detached it) has a bolt in the end, and it's very tight. I don't even know if I'm supposed to separate the bolt and the screw.
And in the bundle of the motherboard there is another single tiny screw in a bag, but it doesn't work on that holes, so I suppose is for other things.
Help?


----------



## athkatla

Hope that helps









If you lost the screw, use the one from the 2nd m2 slot. 

Sent from my BLA-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## RichterB

athkatla said:


> Hope that helps
> 
> Sent from my BLA-L29 using Tapatalk


Thanks, but an explanation should be more helpful. Did you place only that screw at the end of the heatsink, or do you have also one on the end of the SSD?
And why the hell my screw of the heatsink has a bolt?


----------



## agentesmith

RTFM! 

Inviato dal mio GM1913 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## athkatla

At the back side of the heatsink there is a tape, remove it so the ssd sticks to the heatsink. Then screw just the heatsink.

I think you removed the bolt from m/b.

Sent from my BLA-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## pschorr1123

RichterB said:


> Thanks, but an explanation should be more helpful. Did you place only that screw at the end of the heatsink, or do you have also one on the end of the SSD?
> And why the hell my screw of the heatsink has a bolt?



The tiny screw is to secure the m.2 drive to one of the posts at the end of the m.2 drive itself. The larger screw in pic above is for the Heat sink.

It sounds like perhaps the bolt came up along with the larger screw. You will have to separate them and re install

edit: can't type or spell


----------



## RichterB

pschorr1123 said:


> The tiny screw is to secure the m.2 drive to one of the posts at the end of the m.2 drive itself. The larger screw in pic above is for the Heat sink.
> 
> It sounds like perhaps the bolt came up along with the larger screw. You will have to separate them and re install
> 
> edit: can't type or spell


Weird. I tried it, but it didn't work. It seems to be too much tiny for that holes.
Anyway, I think I should ask for an RMA. As far as I know, that bolt should be fixed to the metallic pin/support, or whatever you call it, numbered "110". Mine is detached, and there is no way to screw it again to the support 110, and it's not even possible to unscrew the support 110. I tried with tongs, but it is stuck.

Unlike the other support of the slot with not heatsink. That is pretty loose.


----------



## pal

you broke something. With screw which is in the motherboard box you screw down the m.2 With screw in the heat sink you screw down only the heat sink unless you m.2 device is that long. I cant even remove screw from the heatsink


----------



## pschorr1123

RichterB said:


> Weird. I tried it, but it didn't work. It seems to be too much tiny for that holes.
> Anyway, I think I should ask for an RMA. As far as I know, that bolt should be fixed to the metallic pin/support, or whatever you call it, numbered "110". Mine is detached, and there is no way to screw it again to the support 110, and it's not even possible to unscrew the support 110. I tried with tongs, but it is stuck.
> 
> Unlike the other support of the slot with not heatsink. That is pretty loose.


There should be little stand offs that are packed in your motherboard box along with the tiny m.2 screw. The standoff goes in one of the holes to the right of the heat sink screw. Then the tiny screw is used to secure the m.2 drive to the top of the standoff.

Sorry I didn't mention the standoffs, I had forgot this board has them separate unlike my previous boards that were already attached to the board in the 80mm hole. 

Just line up your m.2 drive to determine which hole the stand off goes in.

Page 31 in manual has illustrations


----------



## MFarkha

Hi all - is it normal that voltage goes from 1.425V to 1.325V under load with Vdroop at HIGH on the AORUS PRO w/3900X? Does VDROOP even work on this board? I have the system at 4400MHZ/4300MHZ @ 1.425 VCORE (I had to raise VCORE to keep the my load voltage to > 1.3V but I'd rather keep my idle voltage around 1.35-1.4, if possible. I could try TURBO vdroop but a drop of over .1V seems excessive.


----------



## MFarkha

MFarkha said:


> Hi all - is it normal that voltage goes from 1.425V to 1.325V under load with Vdroop at HIGH on the AORUS PRO w/3900X? Does VDROOP even work on this board? I have the system at 4400MHZ/4300MHZ @ 1.45 VCORE (I had to raise VCORE to keep the my load voltage to > 1.3V but I'd rather keep my idle voltage around 1.35-1.4, if possible. I could try TURBO vdroop but a drop of over .1V seems excessive.


Ok I just changed to TURBO but the voltage deltas were the same in HWiNFO64 (1.425 no load --> 1.325 full load). Tried setting VDROOP to LOW and the system restarted once I put load on so atleast VDROOP is doing something.

Also, what is the most accurate tool for vcore? Getting different values depending on the program:

HWiNFO64
LLC = HIGH --> 1.425V no load --> 1.325 full load
LLC = TURBO --> 1.425 no load --> 1.325 full load

CPU-Z
LLC = HIGH --> 1.344V no load --> 1.308 full load
LLC = TURBO --> 1.344 no load -->1.344 full load

Voltage in Ryzen Master is set to 1.425V. So confused


----------



## polygonhell

MFarkha said:


> Hi all - is it normal that voltage goes from 1.425V to 1.325V under load with Vdroop at HIGH on the AORUS PRO w/3900X? Does VDROOP even work on this board? I have the system at 4400MHZ/4300MHZ @ 1.425 VCORE (I had to raise VCORE to keep the my load voltage to > 1.3V but I'd rather keep my idle voltage around 1.35-1.4, if possible. I could try TURBO vdroop but a drop of over .1V seems excessive.


It's normal, Voltage can be upto 1.5V under light load/single CPU tests, it will drop into the 1.3V ish range when fully loaded.
I guess the idea is that when all the cores are working it's generating a lot more heat/consuming a lot more current, so the Voltage has to drop to keep things in a reasonable range.
At idle it should drop below 1V, though it tends to bounce around a lot as various windows background tasks do things.

Edit ignore the above I just realized you were probably overclocking with a fixed voltage.


----------



## gabmzzn

RaXelliX said:


> That's corrent.


That's an interesting finding, on my Master I disconnected the fan because so far the chipset doesn't go above 60c in silent mode even in a hot room, and on boot the chipset fan makes a stupid unnecessary amount of noise, so I was afraid of changing thermal pad for thermal paste based on what I searched on google, but now I'm curious, is your thermal paste anything special or just like any thermal paste for CPU/GPUs? I have Artic MX-2 lying around, so maybe changing the thermal pad for paste could decrease my chipset temps even further you say?


----------



## chrismarshall3

*problem shutdown*

Hi all, @GBT-MatthewH

I am having mega issues and the support tickets are not responding.
I have read many posts similar to this but nothing has worked.


x570 Aorus Elite WIFI
AMD Ryzen 3900X
G.Skill Ripjaws V F4-3200C16D-32GVK 32GB (2x16GB) DDR4
Corsair rm850x Gold PSU
Crucial 1TB m.2 SSD
Gigabyte RTX 2080 Super 8GB

Notes:
- Ram is in A2 and B2 (have not tried 1 stick)
- Bios updated to F3b (latest WIFI version) and tried both factory bios and F2.

So everything works fine until you shutdown the computer. 
After powering on again, the BIOS wont post or wont display.
After 3-4 restarts it eventually POSTs and often resets the bios settings.

THINGS I HAVE TRIED - 
- Tried with factory default settings. Same thing happens on default RAM. 
- Tried XMP on and XMP off. 
- Tried turning off power, taking out battery and leaving for a few minutes.
- Tried all BIOS from www.gigabyte.com/au/Motherboard/X570-AORUS-ELITE-WIFI-rev-10/support#support-dl-bios.
- Tried adding 1.35v manually to RAM and 1.2v to SOC.
- Tried turning Erp on and off.
- Tried turning off Fast Boot in Windows and in Bios.
- Tried turning off CMS on bios.
- Tried uninstalling RGB Fusion and turning off LED in bios (have read that worked for someone).


At this point I am thinking of just returning the board and getting a different brand.
Anyone else got an idea I can try? This is a computer for a client so its really driving me nuts.
So glad I never personally upgraded to Ryzen.


----------



## chrismarshall3

*Post after shutdown issues*

Hi all,

I am having mega issues and the support tickets are not responding.
I have read many posts similar to this but nothing has worked.


x570 Aorus Elite WIFI
AMD Ryzen 3900X
G.Skill Ripjaws V F4-3200C16D-32GVK 32GB (2x16GB) DDR4
Corsair rm850x Gold PSU
Crucial 1TB m.2 SSD
Gigabyte RTX 2080 Super 8GB

Notes:
- Ram is in A2 and B2 (have not tried 1 stick)
- Bios updated to F3b (latest WIFI version) and tried both factory bios and F2.

So everything works fine until you shutdown the computer. 
After powering on again, the BIOS wont post or wont display.
After 3-4 restarts it eventually POSTs and often resets the bios settings.

THINGS I HAVE TRIED - 
- Tried with factory default settings. Same thing happens on default RAM. 
- Tried XMP on and XMP off. 
- Tried turning off power, taking out battery and leaving for a few minutes.
- Tried all BIOS from www.gigabyte.com/au/Motherboard/X570-AORUS-ELITE-WIFI-rev-10/support#support-dl-bios.
- Tried adding 1.35v manually to RAM and 1.2v to SOC.
- Tried turning Erp on and off.
- Tried turning off Fast Boot in Windows and in Bios.
- Tried turning off CMS on bios.
- Tried uninstalling RGB Fusion and turning off LED in bios (have read that worked for someone).


At this point I am thinking of just returning the board and getting a different brand.
Anyone else got an idea I can try? This is a computer for a client so its really driving me nuts.
So glad I never personally upgraded to Ryzen.


----------



## Moparman

Anyone see this ? https://www.pcgamer.com/gigabyte-hit-a-43ghz-all-core-overclock-on-amds-unreleased-ryzen-9-3950x/


----------



## RaXelliX

gabmzzn said:


> That's an interesting finding, on my Master I disconnected the fan because so far the chipset doesn't go above 60c in silent mode even in a hot room, and on boot the chipset fan makes a stupid unnecessary amount of noise, so I was afraid of changing thermal pad for thermal paste based on what I searched on google, but now I'm curious, is your thermal paste anything special or just like any thermal paste for CPU/GPUs? I have Artic MX-2 lying around, so maybe changing the thermal pad for paste could decrease my chipset temps even further you say?


I used Thermal Grizzly Kryonaut. It's one of the top, non-conductive pastes. But MX-2 would be ok too.

I don't have anything good to say about the thermal pad that was there before. It seemed like it was too stiff and thick and one spot was stuck on the chipset die so i had to scrape it off carefully. After replacing the pad with the paste it seems the heatsink itself got hotter to the touch. And it would make sense if the heat transfer actually got better: lower chipset temps, hotter heatsink due to better conductivity.

As long as the paste is non conductive it should net a positive result. Granted i have a sample size of 1 to base this on. As far as how much to put then i would say a small rice/pea drop sized is enough to cover the die.


----------



## rastaviper

I have booting problems after updating my *ELITE* at the *Fb* bios.
First loaded the default settings, but I keep getting the 3 beeps and no proper boot. No way I could also load and boot with one of my standard saved Profiles. Nothing works.
At some point I managed to stop getting the 3 beeps, but now all I get is a black screen with one white divider at the top left side and no windows.

What is happening? Bad flash? Incompatibility of the new BIOS with my hardware (like my G.skill for example) ?


----------



## gabmzzn

RaXelliX said:


> I used Thermal Grizzly Kryonaut. It's one of the top, non-conductive pastes. But MX-2 would be ok too.
> 
> I don't have anything good to say about the thermal pad that was there before. It seemed like it was too stiff and thick and one spot was stuck on the chipset die so i had to scrape it off carefully. After replacing the pad with the paste it seems the heatsink itself got hotter to the touch. And it would make sense if the heat transfer actually got better: lower chipset temps, hotter heatsink due to better conductivity.
> 
> As long as the paste is non conductive it should net a positive result. Granted i have a sample size of 1 to base this on. As far as how much to put then i would say a small rice/pea drop sized is enough to cover the die.


Hey, interesting, I think I will try it in the coming days, also, I had the exact same issue with the thermal stuck in the die, it broke in the center like if was something quite stiff, I immediately started cursing Gigabyte for not having a fool-proof stupid option like any of the other manufacturers (except Asus) of giving the user the liberty of controlling the chipset fan as whatever they want, but whatever, luckily I have a nice case with 2 big intake fans that seems to make the decent job of keeping the flow cool and the chipset at 60c as much, with a ambient temperature inside the case of 45c, so basically now we have a Master mobo with pretty much the _unique_ feature of the Xtreme without extra cost rofl, which makes me think, that that's maybe the reason Gigabyte refuses to implement manual control of the fan, maybe they are afraid that the Xtreme could became meaningless, in that specific matter, if the other motherboards have such feature, which I consider it an insult as a not really cheap Master motherboard owner, but here we are, with the chipset 100% passively cooled now lol.


----------



## mongoled

rastaviper said:


> I have booting problems after updating my *ELITE* at the *Fb* bios.
> First loaded the default settings, but I keep getting the 3 beeps and no proper boot. No way I could also load and boot with one of my standard saved Profiles. Nothing works.
> At some point I managed to stop getting the 3 beeps, but now all I get is a black screen with one white divider at the top left side and no windows.
> 
> What is happening? Bad flash? Incompatibility of the new BIOS with my hardware (like my G.skill for example) ?


My understanding is that the 3 beeps are an indication of memory settings that the BIOS does not like.

Prior to updating to ABBA, I would sometimes only get one beep if memory settings were not OK, then I would have to clear the BIOS.

Now with ABBA, we get the three beeps, on my MSI it will reboot after the 3 beeps, give out another single beep, then after a minute or so I will get a message asking to press F1 as memory settings are not OK.

If the memory settings are too aggressive then i also get three beeps, then a non posting machine, so I have to clear the BIOS also....

In general ABBA seems to have lowered memory overclock capability for my motherboard, however, im pretty sure this has something to do with the IF frequency and it looks like some internal timings have been changed by AMD in the new agesa.

Im currently trying to find work around to this problem but have not found anything so far.

For your setup I would first drop to 3700/1850 and see if stability is restored, if it is then I am 80% sure its something to do with the IF frequency.

My defaults for VDDP/VDDG on previous BIOS were 0.9002/1.0976v on the new abba BIOS they are 1.0979/1.1481v.

vSOC voltage is the same, I will be playing with VDDP/VDDG to see if I can stabalise the IF frequency.....


----------



## rastaviper

mongoled said:


> My understanding is that the 3 beeps are an indication of memory settings that the BIOS does not like.
> 
> Prior to updating to ABBA, I would sometimes only get one beep if memory settings were not OK, then I would have to clear the BIOS.
> 
> Now with ABBA, we get the three beeps, on my MSI it will reboot after the 3 beeps, give out another single beep, then after a minute or so I will get a message asking to press F1 as memory settings are not OK.
> 
> If the memory settings are too aggressive then i also get three beeps, then a non posting machine, so I have to clear the BIOS also....
> 
> In general ABBA seems to have lowered memory overclock capability for my motherboard, however, im pretty sure this has something to do with the IF frequency and it looks like some internal timings have been changed by AMD in the new agesa.
> 
> Im currently trying to find work around to this problem but have not found anything so far.
> 
> For your setup I would first drop to 3700/1850 and see if stability is restored, if it is then I am 80% sure its something to do with the IF frequency.
> 
> My defaults for VDDP/VDDG on previous BIOS were 0.9002/1.0976v on the new abba BIOS they are 1.0979/1.1481v.
> 
> vSOC voltage is the same, I will be playing with VDDP/VDDG to see if I can stabalise the IF frequency.....


I made tests with ram freq at 1800, VDDG at 950, VDDP at 900 and still nothing.
Cpu freq is AUTO, 1,34v
Ram is 16-16-15, 1.39v

What about this black screen I get with the white character inside? I stopped getting the 3 beeps, but now I have this thing happening.


----------



## mongoled

rastaviper said:


> I made tests with ram freq at 1800, VDDG at 950, VDDP at 900 and still nothing.
> Cpu freq is AUTO, 1,34v
> Ram is 16-16-15, 1.39v
> 
> What about this black screen I get with the white character inside? I stopped getting the 3 beeps, but now I have this thing happening.


I dont have your motherboard so cant be sure, but that sound like graphics corruption whose cause can be memory/IF issues....

Look at this post, maybe relative for your motherboard

https://www.overclock.net/forum/28110396-post11.html


----------



## rastaviper

But is very strange that loading the Optimised Defaults also doesn't help with these problems.
Shouldn't this option put all ram and cpu settings to default/stock so any hardware combination to work without issues?


----------



## mongoled

rastaviper said:


> But is very strange that loading the Optimised Defaults also doesn't help with these problems.
> Shouldn't this option put all ram and cpu settings to default/stock so any hardware combination to work without issues?


Yes it should, you shouldnt be seeing such issues.

Can you set your PCIe setting to PCIe GEN2 and see of the issue remains ??


----------



## RAINFIRE

jamsomito said:


> I would not hesitate to recommend this motherboard. I actually did RMA mine but it was for a defective debug code LED segment. Otherwise it has been rock solid for me, I have a great memory OC with high infinity fabric, power delivery is great. BIOS is ok, but frankly I've never seen a BIOS I fell in love with, it's definitely workable, and the support here is second to none. I personally feel as though the high core voltage is partly a) shock value, and b) an unnecessary stir by the "great influencers" of youtube. AMD has said it them selves at high voltages are situational and expected. Boot is a bit slow for me, but honestly if you can't spare an extra few seconds during startup you need to rethink your priorities in life. Audio is good for me, and no random reboots.
> 
> So... not sure where all these issues are stemming from, but I think Gigabyte did a great job on this board and is doing a great job supporting it moving forward. IMHO.



Agreed. I think the Gigabyte X570 Aorus Master is the best motherboard out there. I only had one issue with RGB which @GBT-MatthewH fixed early on with an update for RGB Fusion - Great Motherboard.


----------



## polygonhell

RAINFIRE said:


> Agreed. I think the Gigabyte X570 Aorus Master is the best motherboard out there. I only had one issue with RGB which @GBT-MatthewH fixed early on with an update for RGB Fusion - Great Motherboard.


I had an Ultra and a Master.
The Ultra worked temporarily then died (I think it took the PSU with it on the way out) and required RMA, the Master has one bad segment in the Debug LED, which I'll live with.
I'm probably just unlucky. But it could have been a problem with Quality Control in the rush to get early boards out.
The working board has been very good, it all pretty much just works.


----------



## rastaviper

rastaviper said:


> I have booting problems after updating my *ELITE* at the *Fb* bios.
> 
> First loaded the default settings, but I keep getting the 3 beeps and no proper boot. No way I could also load and boot with one of my standard saved Profiles. Nothing works.
> 
> At some point I managed to stop getting the 3 beeps, but now all I get is a black screen with one white divider at the top left side and no windows.
> 
> 
> 
> What is happening? Bad flash? Incompatibility of the new BIOS with my hardware (like my G.skill for example) ?


Finally switching back to F4j bios and all problems are gone.
So the bios looks to be incompatible with some of my hardware.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


----------



## rayrockiii

rastaviper said:


> I have booting problems after updating my *ELITE* at the *Fb* bios.
> First loaded the default settings, but I keep getting the 3 beeps and no proper boot. No way I could also load and boot with one of my standard saved Profiles. Nothing works.
> At some point I managed to stop getting the 3 beeps, but now all I get is a black screen with one white divider at the top left side and no windows.
> 
> What is happening? Bad flash? Incompatibility of the new BIOS with my hardware (like my G.skill for example) ?


I have an AORUS ELITE X570 with an AMD 3800X and Gskill F4-3600C16Q-32GTZN memory. When I had the BIOS at F5b, the motherboard would not hold the memory settings when the machine restarted. This was the case when I applied XMP with auto-voltage and when I applied XMP with manual 1.35 voltage as suggested on the memory kit. I then used the F5D BIOS which at first seemed like it might be surviving restarts, but it proved to be unstable. My machine would randomly reboot for no apparent reason. I have found the best stability for now for me, was to go back to the F4 BIOS and apply XMP with auto voltage. The machine boots up with the correct memory timings and I have not noticed the machine reboot randomly *yet*. I am not convinced that it is 100% stable yet, but I am hoping that XMP support for my kit becomes better with the next stable BIOS release. With the F4 BIOS, if I leave the machine off for awhile and then boot it, it does one memory training off and then back on and has the right timings still when it boots. This is not ideal but at least I have not noticed the machine restart randomly yet with this BIOS. I am patiently waiting for the next full, stable release. I do realize that my memory is not on the QVL yet, but it seems like it is just about there in terms of being compatible. I have never had such crazy memory issues on the Intel side. I am hopeful, they will be worked out as time goes on. Is anyone else experiencing similar memory issues?


----------



## pelegow

rayrockiii said:


> I have an AORUS ELITE X570 with an AMD 3800X and Gskill F4-3600C16Q-32GTZN memory. When I had the BIOS at F5b, the motherboard would not hold the memory settings when the machine restarted. This was the case when I applied XMP with auto-voltage and when I applied XMP with manual 1.35 voltage as suggested on the memory kit. I then used the F5D BIOS which at first seemed like it might be surviving restarts, but it proved to be unstable. My machine would randomly reboot for no apparent reason. I have found the best stability for now for me, was to go back to the F4 BIOS and apply XMP with auto voltage. The machine boots up with the correct memory timings and I have not noticed the machine reboot randomly *yet*. I am not convinced that it is 100% stable yet, but I am hoping that XMP support for my kit becomes better with the next stable BIOS release. With the F4 BIOS, if I leave the machine off for awhile and then boot it, it does one memory training off and then back on and has the right timings still when it boots. This is not ideal but at least I have not noticed the machine restart randomly yet with this BIOS. I am patiently waiting for the next full, stable release. I do realize that my memory is not on the QVL yet, but it seems like it is just about there in terms of being compatible. I have never had such crazy memory issues on the Intel side. I am hopeful, they will be worked out as time goes on. Is anyone else experiencing similar memory issues?


I'm having almost the same issues with F5d. (AORUS ELITE X570, 3600, G.Skill F4-3600C16D-16GTZR, Gainward RTX 2070 Super) 
Random BSODs and freezes.
The thing is that I really don't know if it's a memory, driver, hardware or bad windows installation issue. It's driving me nuts.
It's been over two weeks that I assembled my PC and I still can't use it properly.


----------



## RaXelliX

pelegow said:


> I'm having almost the same issues with F5d. (AORUS ELITE X570, 3600, G.Skill F4-3600C16D-16GTZR, Gainward RTX 2070 Super)
> Random BSODs and freezes.
> The thing is that I really don't know if it's a memory, driver, hardware or bad windows installation issue. It's driving me nuts.
> It's been over two weeks that I assembled my PC and I still can't use it properly.


Have you tried different memory slots? I assume you have 2 sticks.


----------



## chrismarshall3

*My Custom Loop*

I have tried absolutely everything with my X570 Aorus Elite WIFI
and
G.Skill Ripjaws V F4-3200C16D-32GVK 32GB (2x16GB) DDR4

It absolutely will not consistently post /boot. It works fine once in Windows but just 1/2 the time it wont work. This is on default settings and fully updated bios/windows/chipset.
Ram works in another pc - Intel.

What the actual...
No response from Gigabyte support in a week.


----------



## Matevž Perko

I am so glad I found this post. When I updated my X570 Aorus pro on lates official bios F6D, pc was not stable. Bios settings wers constantly reseting and finaly, the motherboard decided to go on backup bios. After reflashing with q-flash the original F3 version and updating main bios on F6C, pc is stable. XMP profile is applied and holding.

My problem now is that RGB Fusion is not working. Can not get it to run, it crashes. I attached the relavant event viewer logs if anbody has any idea. Is it possible that F6C is not supported by rgb fusion B19.0919.1, or is there any lingering registry data or hard drive files, beside Gigabyte\RgbFusion that is preventing program to initialize correctly?



Spoiler



<Event xmlns="http://schemas.microsoft.com/win/2004/08/events/event">
<System>
<Provider Name="Application Error" /> 
<EventID Qualifiers="0">1000</EventID> 
<Level>2</Level> 
<Task>100</Task> 
<Keywords>0x80000000000000</Keywords> 
<TimeCreated SystemTime="2019-10-13T09:35:22.618347600Z" /> 
<EventRecordID>19027</EventRecordID> 
<Channel>Application</Channel> 
<Computer>MIB</Computer> 
<Security /> 
</System>
<EventData>
RGBFusion.exe 
1.0.0.0 
5d5fa24f 
GVBIOSLib.dll 
1.7.1.0 
5d566d77 
c0000005 
0002dfac 
170c 
01d581a9871eb8de 
C:\Program Files (x86)\GIGABYTE\RGBFusion\RGBFusion.exe 
C:\Program Files (x86)\Gigabyte\RGBFusion\GVBIOSLib.dll 
cf5011e3-8925-4858-ae66-781be31e34c2

</EventData>
</Event>





Spoiler



<Event xmlns="http://schemas.microsoft.com/win/2004/08/events/event">
<System>
<Provider Name=".NET Runtime" /> 
<EventID Qualifiers="0">1026</EventID> 
<Level>2</Level> 
<Task>0</Task> 
<Keywords>0x80000000000000</Keywords> 
<TimeCreated SystemTime="2019-10-13T09:35:22.493339300Z" /> 
<EventRecordID>19026</EventRecordID> 
<Channel>Application</Channel> 
<Computer>MIB</Computer> 
<Security /> 
</System>
<EventData>
Application: RGBFusion.exe Framework Version: v4.0.30319 Description: The process was terminated due to an unhandled exception. 
Exception Info: System.AccessViolationException at LedLib2.GBPeripheralsLedAPI.InvkGvLedApi.GvLedInitial(Int32 ByRef, Int32[], Int32) 
at LedLib2.GBPeripheralsLedAPI.GBLedPeripherals.Initial() at LedLib2.LedObject+ c__DisplayClass2b.ScanPeripherals b__29() at 
System.Threading.Tasks.Task.InnerInvoke() at System.Threading.Tasks.Task.Execute() at 
System.Threading.Tasks.Task.ExecutionContextCallback(System.Object) at 
System.Threading.ExecutionContext.RunInternal(System.Threading.ExecutionContext, System.Threading.ContextCallback, System.Object, 
Boolean) at System.Threading.ExecutionContext.Run(System.Threading.ExecutionContext, System.Threading.ContextCallback, System.Object, 
Boolean) at System.Threading.Tasks.Task.ExecuteWithThreadLocal(System.Threading.Tasks.Task ByRef) at 
System.Threading.Tasks.Task.ExecuteEntry(Boolean) at System.Threading.Tasks.Task.System.Threading.IThreadPoolWorkItem.ExecuteWorkItem() 
at System.Threading.ThreadPoolWorkQueue.Dispatch() at System.Threading._ThreadPoolWaitCallback.PerformWaitCallback() 
</EventData>
</Event>


----------



## pal

chrismarshall3 said:


> I have tried absolutely everything with my X570 Aorus Elite WIFI
> and
> G.Skill Ripjaws V F4-3200C16D-32GVK 32GB (2x16GB) DDR4
> 
> It absolutely will not consistently post /boot. It works fine once in Windows but just 1/2 the time it wont work. This is on default settings and fully updated bios/windows/chipset.
> Ram works in another pc - Intel.
> 
> What the actual...
> No response from Gigabyte support in a week.


what about id you try at 3000Mhz, or sligtly, 1 step higher latencies?
I have G Skill RipjawsV F4-3000C15-8GVRB and after 3 years they didnt run at 3000 cl15 anymore, they worked fine at 2800 cl15. So I send them to RMA and got new kit back. Now it's working out of the box at 3000mhz.
If you load optimazed default bios and set XMP profile and sistem is not stable I think an issue is with ram.


----------



## rastaviper

chrismarshall3 said:


> I have tried absolutely everything with my X570 Aorus Elite WIFI
> 
> and
> 
> G.Skill Ripjaws V F4-3200C16D-32GVK 32GB (2x16GB) DDR4
> 
> 
> 
> It absolutely will not consistently post /boot. It works fine once in Windows but just 1/2 the time it wont work. This is on default settings and fully updated bios/windows/chipset.
> 
> Ram works in another pc - Intel.
> 
> 
> 
> What the actual...
> 
> No response from Gigabyte support in a week.


Try the F4J bios.
For me no problems with this bios,.while I can't even boot with F5B.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


----------



## rayrockiii

*RE:*



pelegow said:


> I'm having almost the same issues with F5d. (AORUS ELITE X570, 3600, G.Skill F4-3600C16D-16GTZR, Gainward RTX 2070 Super)
> Random BSODs and freezes.
> The thing is that I really don't know if it's a memory, driver, hardware or bad windows installation issue. It's driving me nuts.
> It's been over two weeks that I assembled my PC and I still can't use it properly.


I noticed that your memory kit is also not on GSKILL's QVL for the AORUS Elite. That being said, I would attempt the following in trying to get better stability.

First make sure your memory modules are installed as follows "Using slot A2/B2 - From CPU skip a slot, RAM, skip a slot, RAM"

1. Try using the F4 BIOS.
2. Load optimized settings.
3. Save and restart.
4. Back into BIOS. Enable XMP.
5. Save and restart. - If it memory trains successfully and makes it into windows, check what speed you are getting.
6. If it does not boot or memory train successfully, I would repeat steps 2-4, except I would manually set DRAM voltage to 1.35.
7. Save and restart. See if you make it to Windows successfully with the expected speed.
8. If you make it into Windows with the expected speed, you are not out of the water yet. You then want to stress test the memory. If it survives that, you are most likely going to be ok.


----------



## Heuchler

polygonhell said:


> I had an Ultra and a Master.
> The Ultra worked temporarily then died (I think it took the PSU with it on the way out) and required RMA, the Master has one bad segment in the Debug LED, which I'll live with.
> I'm probably just unlucky. But it could have been a problem with Quality Control in the rush to get early boards out.
> The working board has been very good, it all pretty much just works.


You sure that it wasn't the other way around. The PSU took the motherboard out.


----------



## Phinix

Been using the x570 Master since I got a replacement board for about 2 weeks now with no issue.

Shut down the pc like normal last night but this morning it didn't boot the first time, took a reset and then it loaded but the bios reset to defaults.

Is this a known thing or are we still beta testers?


----------



## bigblueshock

Phinix said:


> Been using the x570 Master since I got a replacement board for about 2 weeks now with no issue.
> 
> Shut down the pc like normal last night but this morning it didn't boot the first time, took a reset and then it loaded but the bios reset to defaults.
> 
> Is this a known thing or are we still beta testers?


The motherboard will give an error code (either LED Alpha Numeric, or the four tiny LED lights you can look at) before it restores BIOS to a fail safe. From personal experience, It's usually memory related. If you're using XMP, I'd set the timings manually. If you're overclocking Memory, I'd consider making adjustments there as well.


----------



## bigblueshock

*USB TurboCharger Interface*

Would just like to point out Page 92 in the Motherboard Manual labeled 5-2-12 USB TurboCharger: Connected devices to the Front IO ports are capable of TurboCharging. 

Apple and Samsung® divider charging profile at [email protected] and
[email protected], Qualcomm® Quick Charge 3.0™ at 3.6V~12V (QC3.0), backward compatible Quick Charge
2.0™ at 5V/9V/12V (QC2.0), Battery Charging Specification v1.2 DCP [email protected]

This is nice as some Qi chargers are capable of 7.5w on an iPhone, and Samsung Phones can do 10 or 15w Qi Charging via Quick Charge 2.0/3.0

Anyone test voltage/amp output on on rear USB-C port? I'm curious if it's max 5V 3A (15w) or Power Delivery 9V 2A (18w)


----------



## quixxx

*x570 Pro wifi DRAM led error*

Hey guys, Im using tridentz 3600 with timing 18-22-22-42 with x570 pro wifi board. This ram is in QVL list. but My mobo stuck with the POST loop & flash DRAM error code. I try one ram at a time already 

Anyone know how to solve this? Or should i RMA ? 

Spec:
- Ryzen 3700x 
- Giganyte 2070 gaming oc
- Tridentz RGB 3600 (18-22-22-42 )
- Aorus x570 pro wifi


----------



## RaXelliX

I may have some sort of bug on my X570 Master. It's not a big issue but rather odd.
You see i have Windowes 10 installed and have disabled hybrid boot. Meaning no hibernation. So it's a classic shutdown. But for some reason sometimes after i shut down my PC my keyboard stays lit. I have a mechanical rgb keyboard (Logitech G910) connected to the chipset USB 2.0 port at the back. It does not happen every time. Just sometimes so i think it's most likely a bug not a BIOS setting.

I should try connecting to one of the CPU controlled USB 3.1 ports to see if that makes a difference. Those chipset USB 2.0 ports at the back are reportedly sometimes behaving oddly.


----------



## Bart

RaXelliX said:


> I may have some sort of bug on my X570 Master. It's not a big issue but rather odd.
> You see i have Windowes 10 installed and have disabled hybrid boot. Meaning no hibernation. So it's a classic shutdown. But for some reason sometimes after i shut down my PC my keyboard stays lit. I have a mechanical rgb keyboard (Logitech G910) connected to the chipset USB 2.0 port at the back. It does not happen every time. Just sometimes so i think it's most likely a bug not a BIOS setting.
> 
> I should try connecting to one of the CPU controlled USB 3.1 ports to see if that makes a difference. Those chipset USB 2.0 ports at the back are reportedly sometimes behaving oddly.


I've seen that same behavior from my Corsair K70 keyboard. But lately, I've also had crazy hard crashes I've never had before too. A month ago, I never saw any of these odd behaviors. Kinda weird, I wonder if some combination of a Windows update and some driver updates borked something.


----------



## Spectre73

RaXelliX said:


> I may have some sort of bug on my X570 Master. It's not a big issue but rather odd.
> You see i have Windowes 10 installed and have disabled hybrid boot. Meaning no hibernation. So it's a classic shutdown. But for some reason sometimes after i shut down my PC my keyboard stays lit. I have a mechanical rgb keyboard (Logitech G910) connected to the chipset USB 2.0 port at the back. It does not happen every time. Just sometimes so i think it's most likely a bug not a BIOS setting.
> 
> I should try connecting to one of the CPU controlled USB 3.1 ports to see if that makes a difference. Those chipset USB 2.0 ports at the back are reportedly sometimes behaving oddly.


It can be solved by enabling ErP setting in BIOS.


----------



## RaXelliX

Spectre73 said:


> It can be solved by enabling ErP setting in BIOS.


It does not make any sense. If one in 10 shutdowns does not exhibit this behaviour (even sleep mode does not) then ErP can't be the answer. If it were then the keyboard should stay lit 10 out of 10 times with ErP disabled.
Besides i need Wi-Fi so enabling ErP is not an option i will consider. Infact all power saving options are the ones i have disabled. Like DRAM power down enable that increases latency when enabled for miniscule power savings.


----------



## pal

quixxx said:


> Hey guys, Im using tridentz 3600 with timing 18-22-22-42 with x570 pro wifi board. This ram is in QVL list. but My mobo stuck with the POST loop & flash DRAM error code. I try one ram at a time already
> 
> Anyone know how to solve this? Or should i RMA ?
> 
> Spec:
> - Ryzen 3700x
> - Giganyte 2070 gaming oc
> - Tridentz RGB 3600 (18-22-22-42 )
> - Aorus x570 pro wifi


Try to disable Gear Down Mode , it is in advanced memory timings. And set manualy dram voltage. Else you can try with lower speed.
or it is power down mode?!


----------



## Speedster159

I have a X570 Pro WiFi ATX and apparently my Chipset temperature is 75c and 60c as reported by the IT8688E.. Are those normal?

I have all 6 SATA ports occupied, one SATA M.2, ofcourse a GPU, and a Soundcard installed and those temps are at Idle in a 30c Room..

*EDIT:* Oh! And it's using the quiet preset on the SIV Software.


----------



## Sn0ops

Im wondering why windows does not show my ram speed in task manager?
Does somebody has an idea?

Bios is showing 3600 mhz / CPU Z / HWInfo also.
No errors with Karhu Ram test

My System:

Ryzen 3600
X570 Aorus Elite
RTX 2070 Super
32 GB Ram Crucial Ballistik (3000 CL15 @3600 MHZ / CL16 -> Micron E Die
Samsung NVME 970 Plus (500 GB) (Slot 1 > Direct connected to CPU)
Corsair SFX 600W Platinum
Win 10: 18362.418 - 1903
BIOS: F5d


----------



## RaXelliX

I don't think Task Manager is supposed to show this at all. 

Ryzen 3800X
X570 Aorus Master
16 GB Ram Kingston HyperX Predator RGB (3200 CL16 @3733 MHZ / CL16 -> Hynix J-Die
Win 10: 18362.387 - 1903
BIOS: F7b


----------



## Spectre73

RaXelliX said:


> It does not make any sense. If one in 10 shutdowns does not exhibit this behaviour (even sleep mode does not) then ErP can't be the answer. If it were then the keyboard should stay lit 10 out of 10 times with ErP disabled.
> Besides i need Wi-Fi so enabling ErP is not an option i will consider. Infact all power saving options are the ones i have disabled. Like DRAM power down enable that increases latency when enabled for miniscule power savings.


What gives you the impression that enabling ErP disables WiFi? In fact, I have it enabled to turn my USB devices off on shutdown and I have no problems with WiFi while the system is running.
You should at least try it, but well, I only tried to help.


----------



## Speedster159

Sn0ops said:


> Im wondering why windows does not show my ram speed in task manager?
> Does somebody has an idea?
> 
> Bios is showing 3600 mhz / CPU Z / HWInfo also.
> No errors with Karhu Ram test
> 
> My System:
> 
> Ryzen 3600
> X570 Aorus Elite
> RTX 2070 Super
> 32 GB Ram Crucial Ballistik (3000 CL15 @3600 MHZ / CL16 -> Micron E Die
> Samsung NVME 970 Plus (500 GB) (Slot 1 > Direct connected to CPU)
> Corsair SFX 600W Platinum
> Win 10: 18362.418 - 1903
> BIOS: F5d





RaXelliX said:


> I don't think Task Manager is supposed to show this at all.
> 
> Ryzen 3800X
> X570 Aorus Master
> 16 GB Ram Kingston HyperX Predator RGB (3200 CL16 @3733 MHZ / CL16 -> Hynix J-Die
> Win 10: 18362.387 - 1903
> BIOS: F7b


Shows up fine on mine.

Ryzen 3700X
X570 Aorus Pro Wifi ATX running F6b
16GB Corsair Vengeance Pro RGB ( 3600Mhz CL18 E-Die Can be OC'ed to CL16 )
Windows 10 17763.805 - 1809


----------



## bigcid10

Speedster159 said:


> I have a X570 Pro WiFi ATX and apparently my Chipset temperature is 75c and 60c as reported by the IT8688E.. Are those normal?
> 
> I have all 6 SATA ports occupied, one SATA M.2, ofcourse a GPU, and a Soundcard installed and those temps are at Idle in a 30c Room..
> 
> *EDIT:* Oh! And it's using the quiet preset on the SIV Software.


Do I search in this thread and you'll find out your questions have been answered about 4000000000 times already
Seeeeearcch !!!!!


----------



## bigcid10

Speedster159 said:


> Shows up fine on mine.
> 
> Ryzen 3700X
> X570 Aorus Pro Wifi ATX running F6b
> 16GB Corsair Vengeance Pro RGB ( 3600Mhz CL18 E-Die Can be OC'ed to CL16 )
> Windows 10 17763.805 - 1809


your using non insider edition and he is
Insider doesn't show ram speed yet


----------



## bigcid10

Sn0ops said:


> Im wondering why windows does not show my ram speed in task manager?
> Does somebody has an idea?
> 
> Bios is showing 3600 mhz / CPU Z / HWInfo also.
> No errors with Karhu Ram test
> 
> My System:
> 
> Ryzen 3600
> X570 Aorus Elite
> RTX 2070 Super
> 32 GB Ram Crucial Ballistik (3000 CL15 @3600 MHZ / CL16 -> Micron E Die
> Samsung NVME 970 Plus (500 GB) (Slot 1 > Direct connected to CPU)
> Corsair SFX 600W Platinum
> Win 10: 18362.418 - 1903
> BIOS: F5d


 insider edition ,not final yet


----------



## cnx

Sn0ops said:


> Im wondering why windows does not show my ram speed in task manager?
> Does somebody has an idea?
> 
> Bios is showing 3600 mhz / CPU Z / HWInfo also.
> No errors with Karhu Ram test
> 
> My System:
> 
> Ryzen 3600
> X570 Aorus Elite
> RTX 2070 Super
> 32 GB Ram Crucial Ballistik (3000 CL15 @3600 MHZ / CL16 -> Micron E Die
> Samsung NVME 970 Plus (500 GB) (Slot 1 > Direct connected to CPU)
> Corsair SFX 600W Platinum
> Win 10: 18362.418 - 1903
> BIOS: F5d



Same as mine, I wouldn't worry about anything right now.


----------



## cnx

bigcid10 said:


> insider edition ,not final yet



Nope, I'm using the release channel (non-insider) and got the same screen.


----------



## Fff Fff

My nvme ssd is very slow with aorus x570


----------



## bigcid10

cnx said:


> Nope, I'm using the release channel (non-insider) and got the same screen.


what build are running ?


----------



## gabmzzn

Speedster159 said:


> I have a X570 Pro WiFi ATX and apparently my Chipset temperature is 75c and 60c as reported by the IT8688E.. Are those normal?
> 
> I have all 6 SATA ports occupied, one SATA M.2, ofcourse a GPU, and a Soundcard installed and those temps are at Idle in a 30c Room..
> 
> *EDIT:* Oh! And it's using the quiet preset on the SIV Software.


Totally normal temperature, if you room were cooler you could get 50c instead of 60c as much, but 60c it's perfectly fine.


----------



## funks

RaXelliX said:


> I may have some sort of bug on my X570 Master. It's not a big issue but rather odd.
> You see i have Windowes 10 installed and have disabled hybrid boot. Meaning no hibernation. So it's a classic shutdown. But for some reason sometimes after i shut down my PC my keyboard stays lit. I have a mechanical rgb keyboard (Logitech G910) connected to the chipset USB 2.0 port at the back. It does not happen every time. Just sometimes so i think it's most likely a bug not a BIOS setting.
> 
> I should try connecting to one of the CPU controlled USB 3.1 ports to see if that makes a difference. Those chipset USB 2.0 ports at the back are reportedly sometimes behaving oddly.


If you enable ERP in the BIOS - it should stop those things from providing power (but for some boards like the Aorus Ultra, and the Pro Wifi) - breaks WiFi.


----------



## rummy99

Fff Fff said:


> My nvme ssd is very slow with aorus x570


yeah you're right, here is my £100 Sabrent on X570 Pro.


----------



## Disassociative

Mine doesn't show the RAM speed in task manager either - it used to with my C6H and does on my laptop so it just must be something in the BIOS that currently doesn't report it to Windows or however it works. Running ver. 1903 of Win10 and using F7b BIOS on an Aorus Master.


----------



## Speedster159

bigcid10 said:


> Do I search in this thread and you'll find out your questions have been answered about 4000000000 times already
> Seeeeearcch !!!!!


... With that mindset this thread would simply be a wikipedia of questions and answers, nobodoy would be posting anything.

/rude


----------



## Deepcuts

Speedster159 said:


> I have a X570 Pro WiFi ATX and apparently my Chipset temperature is 75c and 60c as reported by the IT8688E.. Are those normal?
> 
> I have all 6 SATA ports occupied, one SATA M.2, ofcourse a GPU, and a Soundcard installed and those temps are at Idle in a 30c Room..
> 
> *EDIT:* Oh! And it's using the quiet preset on the SIV Software.



I would say those are not normal temperatures at all.
Some components are rated for 125 deg. Celsius. That does not mean running them at 120 deg. Celsius 24/7 is normal no matter what anyone says.
My money is on uneven contact of the radiator(s).

My X570 gets to 39-40 deg. Celsius after ~48+ hours of handbrake and ~24 deg. Celsius room temperature.
Idles at ~35-36 deg. Celsius.

The highest temperature I saw for the chipset was 46 deg. Celsius in September, with ~30 Deg. Celsius ambient.


----------



## Speedster159

Deepcuts said:


> I would say those are not normal temperatures at all.
> Some components are rated for 125 deg. Celsius. That does not mean running them at 120 deg. Celsius 24/7 is normal no matter what anyone says.
> My money is on uneven contact of the radiator(s).
> 
> My X570 gets to 39-40 deg. Celsius after ~48+ hours of handbrake and ~24 deg. Celsius room temperature.
> Idles at ~35-36 deg. Celsius.
> 
> The highest temperature I saw for the chipset was 46 deg. Celsius in September, with ~30 Deg. Celsius ambient.


To be fair that's the X570 Aorus Xtreme with a heatpipe running from the PCH to the VRM heatsinks..


----------



## Fff Fff

So different versions of the bios did not help. I also installed a new Windows and no changes. Look at the ssd test here https://www.userbenchmark.com/UserRun/20802081
Why on x570 aorus pro fast ssd work like garbage?


----------



## Rapidian

Fff Fff said:


> My nvme ssd is very slow with aorus x570


I would suggest a fresh windows install on that drive but first set CSM disabled in the BIOS when you do the install. I've had this issue on ASUS boards. You want Windows to install withe UEFI and not legacy mode (MBR). It will be slower.


----------



## DanielSpaending

*tldr:* Pc won't boot after BIOS update from F5 to F7b. "Error boot device not found", but I can't select the proper boot device in Bios. Mobo display shows "AE" code. Tried BIOS version F6, but that doesn't work either. Version F5 works, but apparently still tries to boot from all available drives. Is my mobo toast or is there some setting in BIOS I have overlooked?

*Long story:*

Yesterday I decided to update my Auros Master X570 from bios F5 to F7b, mainly to get in on that AGESA 1.0.0.3 ABBA action. Everything went great, and I booted into Windows after a rather long boot. But that is to be expected after a BIOS flash. I then went to restart the PC, but this time it didn't boot in to windows, but instead showed "Error boot device not found". Whenever I tried to tell to boot from my Windows drive, I still got that error. I could see that the debug led showed "AE" while spitting out the error. As far as I can see, it is related to Legacy OS.

I tried unplugging all my SATA drives, plus pulling my 2 additional m.2 drives leaving only my nvme m.2 with the Windows installation, but still the same errors. I tried pulling all but 1 stick of ram, and tried a different kit, but still no luck. I managed to boot to a Windows recovery drive, but couldn't find any problems while trying to use Windows Repair.

I also noticed that whenever I tried to set the boot order, it wouldn't stick. The next time I would enter the BIOS, the order would be different from what I tried to set it to.

I then tried to reflash the BIOS again with the F7B BIOS, and once again I got into windows no problem straight after the flash. But again when I restarted the PC, I got an "Error boot device not found" and a "AE" code on the mobo. I then tried to flash to BIOS version F6, with the same result. First boot normal, second boot "Error boot device not found" and "AE".

After switching between F7B and F6 a few times, I decided to try the older BIOS version F5. This worked fine, even after a restart, but the boot would take fairly long and during boot I still got a "AE" code. Afterwards I tried to plug my all drives in again, and I noticed that during boot, I would get a very long boot cycle with the "AE" code shown once for each drive connected, but eventually succesfull. In Bios I can disable all the irrelevant drives in the boot order, and get a faster boot but still a, "AE" display code on the mobo.

*Possible solutions:*

My question is of course how I get past the "Error boot device not found"-error, is there some setting in the BIOS I have overlooked? My gut feeling tells me I have to disable something that checks for an older windows version, but I don't know what it is.

It could be something with my multiple nvme drives, since BIOS version F6 was supposed to fix SATA hot plug and RAIDXpert2 setting. That would be bad news, since it could mean that all future BIOS updates won't work on my motherboard, with my setup. But then again, I still couldn't boot with only 1 nvme drive plugged in.

It could also be a defective motherboard, but I find that somewhat unlikely, since I have messed around with that board quite a bit. I have managed to overclock the CPU to 4.25 all cores on 1.368v,. I have also had succes in overclocking my 4 sticks of RAM to 3200mhz, CL 16 rocksolid. So I guess any physical defects would have shown themselves earlier.

Do you have any suggestions to what may cause the problem? I would appreciate any help, or tips and tricks 

Full setup Mobo:

Gigabyte X570 Aorus Master (Bios version F5)

CPU: Ryzen 3700X Watercooled

Ram: 4x8gb Corsair Vengeance RGB PRO DDR4-3000 C15 (Hynix CJR)

Nvme: 250 gb Samsung 960 EVO

Nvme: 500 gb Silicon Power PCIe Gen3x4

Nvme: 1 tb Silicon Power PCIe Gen3x4 SATA

SSD: Crucial BX100 480gb SATA

HDD: Seagate 2tb 7200rpm

PSU: EVGA G2 750 W

GPU: MSI Armor 1080ti watercooled

Peripheral: Corsair Commander pro Cooling:

Full custom loop, D5 Pump, EK and Phanteks blocks


----------



## bigcid10

Speedster159 said:


> ... With that mindset this thread would simply be a wikipedia of questions and answers, nobodoy would be posting anything.
> 
> /rude


If you did a simple search you would have found your answer in one second 
that chipset question has been asked and answered about a million times already
/not knowing what they're talking about


----------



## Soeski

DanielSpaending said:


> *tldr:* Pc won't boot after BIOS update from F5 to F7b. "Error boot device not found", but I can't select the proper boot device in Bios. Mobo display shows "AE" code. Tried BIOS version F6, but that doesn't work either. Version F5 works, but apparently still tries to boot from all available drives. Is my mobo toast or is there some setting in BIOS I have overlooked?
> 
> *Long story:*
> ....
> Peripheral: Corsair Commander pro Cooling:
> Full custom loop, D5 Pump, EK and Phanteks blocks


Sucks right? I had the same issue coming from F4. Nothing would boot into Windows except F4. So I bit the bullet. Installed F7 (Aorus Master) and re-installed Windows completely. Fixed.


----------



## DanielSpaending

Crap... That sounds like a fun weekend project. But I am very relieved that you found a solution! Gives me hope 🙂


----------



## Ranger21

Has anyone tried F6C on gigabyte x570 pro (non-wifi) ?

Does it fix issues with sleep, settings reset, lost of drives?


----------



## Marius A

Sn0ops said:


> Im wondering why windows does not show my ram speed in task manager?
> Does somebody has an idea?
> 
> Bios is showing 3600 mhz / CPU Z / HWInfo also.
> No errors with Karhu Ram test
> 
> My System:
> 
> Ryzen 3600
> X570 Aorus Elite
> RTX 2070 Super
> 32 GB Ram Crucial Ballistik (3000 CL15 @3600 MHZ / CL16 -> Micron E Die
> Samsung NVME 970 Plus (500 GB) (Slot 1 > Direct connected to CPU)
> Corsair SFX 600W Platinum
> Win 10: 18362.418 - 1903
> BIOS: F5d


cause micki crapy soft removed it in 1903 they thought its more cool


----------



## MikeS3000

I've been running F6C on x570 Pro Wifi for weeks without any major issues. Sleep works. (just make sure you have "turn on fast startup" unchecked in Windows power settings). No settings reset. I have always been able to see my M.2 960 evo and mechanical hard drive so I can't be of much help there as no BIOS versions have caused me to lose them.


----------



## mongoled

@DanielSpaending

Have you tried to do an install onto a sata drive?

Also, could you prep an nvme device for install by first zeroing the drive.


----------



## Derhorn

Ranger21 said:


> Has anyone tried F6C on gigabyte x570 pro (non-wifi) ?
> 
> Does it fix issues with sleep, settings reset, lost of drives?


I have tried F6C, but with no luck.

My config: 

MB: X570 Pro 
CPU: 3900X 
RAM: 2x G.SKILL Trident Z RGB Neo 16GB Kit 3600 MHz CL14 (F4-3600C14D-16GTZN)
Primary SSD: Intel Optane 900P 280 GB, U.2 with M.2 adapter plugged to M2A_SOCKET (SSDPE21D280GASM)
OS: Windows 10 Pro 1903 with all updates and AMD chipset drivers 1.9.27.1033, fast startup disabled

Non-OS SSD: Samsung 970 Pro 1 TB M.2 plugged to M2B_SOCKET
SATA SSD: WD Blue 2 TB (WDS200T2B0A)
SATA HDD: HGST Deskstar NAS 10 TB
SATA Optical: some random LG burner HL-DT-ST BD-RE GGW-H20L

My original BIOS is F4 that works kind of normal (more to that later).

When I flash to F6C then immediately after the reboots I can see Intel Optane as boot device in BIOS:
https://imgur.com/5dFX5I0

It is also listed in the devices with all details:
https://imgur.com/6oaxLvu
https://imgur.com/khm7d8x
https://imgur.com/TVS7nNX

The only change I make in BIOS is to disable onboard audio (not to interfere with my USB card). Everything else is default, no XMP, no overclocking. 

First boot to Windows is fine, however as soon as I reboot again, boot device is gone and the boot will fail with error "Reboot and select proper boot device or insert boot media in selected boot device and press a key."

When i enter BIOS Intel Optane is no longer listed as boot device:
https://imgur.com/bRugf9E

However it is still visible in device details:
https://imgur.com/CYJzibD

Power cycling, restarting, loading defaults - nothing helps. It will not boot.

When I flash the BIOS back to F4, it behaves in similar way (Optane is visible before first boot, after reboot from Windows it disappears), but with the difference that the system boots normally even if Optane is not listed in boot devices.

It is a pity since I was looking forward to ABBA. I hope that they can fix it soon...


----------



## pal

Ranger21 said:


> Has anyone tried F6C on gigabyte x570 pro (non-wifi) ?
> 
> Does it fix issues with sleep, settings reset, lost of drives?


I am running F6c on Pro w/o problems. Dont use sleep, settings dont reset. Lost of drives?


----------



## cnx

bigcid10 said:


> what build are running ?



1903 (Build 18362.418) Pro Edition


----------



## uplink

@GBT-MatthewH some update on *X570 Aorus WiFi Pro iTX* *F6d* BiOS/UEFi.

*F6a - F6c* - massive issues with boot devices [losing them a lot - thus rendering restore power on AC loss completely unusable]
*F6a - F6c* Adobe Creative Cloud - constantly crashing GPU accelerated apps[really don't understand the connection among BiOS/UEFi] on *Gigabyte Aorus RTX 2060 Super*. Now it doesn't crash at all. Tried dev/gaming drivers and multiple versions at that. I even tried DCH/UWP drivers.
*F6a - F6c* Random BSODs - with File System Filter 'npsvctrig' (10.0, ‎1977‎-‎09‎-‎12T17:19:34.000000000Z) has successfully loaded and registered with Filter Manager. <- this error, like twice/three times a day.
*F6a - F6c* - Random OS freezes and slow downs. In F6d they're all gone.

So far, Power on AC Loss: Always On works just fine, Photoshop is using GPU acceleration and is not crashing and I didn't have a single BSOD for now.

Dunno what You did [didn't find the change/update log of *F6c* to *F6d*], but *whatever You did, keep it there and keep more of the same kind coming*


----------



## bigcid10

cnx said:


> 1903 (Build 18362.418) Pro Edition


Ok,I guess I was off on that then
must have something to do with the amd uefi bios


----------



## Alex0401

Gigabyte X570 Aorus Master (Bios version F7C)

CPU: Ryzen 3700X Box cooler

RAM: G.SKILL Trident Z Neo - 2 x 8 Go - DDR4 3600 MHz CL16 (F4-3600C16D16GTZN)

Case: PHANTEKS Eclipse P600S


----------



## gurusmi

Marius A said:


> cause micki crapy soft removed it in 1903 they thought its more cool


In Ver 1909 it is working


----------



## RaXelliX

rummy99 said:


> yeah you're right, here is my £100 Sabrent on X570 Pro.





Fff Fff said:


> My nvme ssd is very slow with aorus x570





rummy99 said:


> yeah you're right, here is my £100 Sabrent on X570 Pro.





Fff Fff said:


> So different versions of the bios did not help. I also installed a new Windows and no changes. Look at the ssd test here https://www.userbenchmark.com/UserRun/20802081
> Why on x570 aorus pro fast ssd work like garbage?


How is that slow?
Your drive is Gen3 not Gen4. These speeds are perfectly normal for 970 Evo Plus.
Don't believe your SSD will get 3500MB/s at every situation. It only gets such a speeds at queue depth of 32 that is unrealistic for real use case. Only benchmarks use this queue depth setting. The 1 to 8 queue depth number more appropriately reflects real world performance of a drive.



Soeski said:


> Sucks right? I had the same issue coming from F4. Nothing would boot into Windows except F4. So I bit the bullet. Installed F7 (Aorus Master) and re-installed Windows completely. Fixed.


Well i guess i dodged a bullet there by upgrading to F7a when i first got my Master that came with F4 out of the box. Only then i installed Windows and by that time i was on F7b. Since F7c would not accept my saved profile and i did not feel like reconfiguring everything manually im now waiting on that promised November update for AGESA before upgrading again. To be fair F7b has been very good and stable for dailiy use.


----------



## Jaos

RaXelliX said:


> I may have some sort of bug on my X570 Master. It's not a big issue but rather odd.
> You see i have Windowes 10 installed and have disabled hybrid boot. Meaning no hibernation. So it's a classic shutdown. But for some reason sometimes after i shut down my PC my keyboard stays lit. I have a mechanical rgb keyboard (Logitech G910) connected to the chipset USB 2.0 port at the back. It does not happen every time. Just sometimes so i think it's most likely a bug not a BIOS setting.
> 
> I should try connecting to one of the CPU controlled USB 3.1 ports to see if that makes a difference. Those chipset USB 2.0 ports at the back are reportedly sometimes behaving oddly.



I have the same issue with my Elite Wifi running F3b and a logitech g413 keyboard (has a passthrough 2nd usb cable).


----------



## GBT-MatthewH

New BIOS on front page... No change log, just an FTP dump. Note this is * not * 1004 - Although that's coming very soon. This is probably the last 1003ABBA update we will do for X570 (maybe 1 more if something sticks out).

Stay tuned for 1004 *soon!*

As always if I missed something or mixed up a link just let me know.

* Latest BETA BIOS with AGESA 1003 ABBA (10/15) *

X570 AORUS Xtreme -  F5E
X570 AORUS Master -  F7E
X570 AORUS Ultra-  F6E
X570 AORUS Pro Wifi -  F6E
X570 AORUS Pro -  F6E
X570 I AORUS Pro (ITX)-  F6F
X570 AORUS Elite -  F5F
X570 AORUS Elite Wifi -  F3F
X570 Gaming X -  F5F


----------



## kevindd992002

Were any of you guys able to have the H100i Pro detected by the Corsair iCue software?

I just installed my brand new H100i Pro in my X570-I AMD system and plugged in the USB connection from the pump to one of the motherboard headers. Windows 10 was able to detect the connection and all (listed in both Device Manager and USBDevView). I installed the latest version of Corsair iCue and it did install the Corsair drivers (Corsair USBXp Driver) properly too. But when I start the program, it still says No Device Detected. This is the first time I've worked with Corsair AIO's but so far the initial impressions isn't very good.


----------



## pelegow

rayrockiii said:


> I noticed that your memory kit is also not on GSKILL's QVL for the AORUS Elite. That being said, I would attempt the following in trying to get better stability.
> 
> First make sure your memory modules are installed as follows "Using slot A2/B2 - From CPU skip a slot, RAM, skip a slot, RAM"
> 
> 1. Try using the F4 BIOS.
> 2. Load optimized settings.
> 3. Save and restart.
> 4. Back into BIOS. Enable XMP.
> 5. Save and restart. - If it memory trains successfully and makes it into windows, check what speed you are getting.
> 6. If it does not boot or memory train successfully, I would repeat steps 2-4, except I would manually set DRAM voltage to 1.35.
> 7. Save and restart. See if you make it to Windows successfully with the expected speed.
> 8. If you make it into Windows with the expected speed, you are not out of the water yet. You then want to stress test the memory. If it survives that, you are most likely going to be ok.


And that was a rookie mistake.
I was so excited building my first PC since 2006 that I forgot to see if the memory kit was on QVL.
I'll flash F4 and check everything.

If it doesn't work, I guess I'll sell this memory kit and get another one.

Thanks!


----------



## polygonhell

kevindd992002 said:


> Were any of you guys able to have the H100i Pro detected by the Corsair iCue software?
> 
> I just installed my brand new H100i Pro in my X570-I AMD system and plugged in the USB connection from the pump to one of the motherboard headers. Windows 10 was able to detect the connection and all (listed in both Device Manager and USBDevView). I installed the latest version of Corsair iCue and it did install the Corsair drivers (Corsair USBXp Driver) properly too. But when I start the program, it still says No Device Detected. This is the first time I've worked with Corsair AIO's but so far the initial impressions isn't very good.


My H150 shows up and behaves the same way it did on my intel box.
I can’t say I did anything special to make it work.


----------



## kevindd992002

polygonhell said:


> My H150 shows up and behaves the same way it did on my intel box.
> 
> I can’t say I did anything special to make it work.


Just to confirm, you never had the same problem with both your intel and amd box, correct?

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Speedster159

I just had my bios reset and revert back to the factory F3 BIOS after a simple window restart..

Also the problem of my DRAM voltage not being properly setup. XMP Calls for 1.35, I called for 1.350, UEFI thinks it's 1.200, UEFI and HWInfo monitoring shows 1.380..

3700X
X570 Aorus Pro Wifi ATX F6b
Corsair Vengeance Pro RGB CMW16GX4M2Z3600C18 I'm waiting on stock for a second kit to make it 32GB total.


----------



## MacAdder

@GBT-MatthewH

So I downloaded the new beta bios for the X570 AORUS Master - F7E. However, when trying to flash this file it shows up as F7C with the date September. Did you mistakenly copy the older bios and rename it??? I am a little confused.


Update- so after failing to flash the F7E bios several times (downloading several times also) through Qflash and @BIOS (still showing F7c). I tried downloading the file through Firefox and using @BIOS. This worked. I'm a happy chappy now and looking forward to the 1004 update.
Thanks for all the hard work GBT-Matthew.


----------



## Fff Fff

RaXelliX said:


> How is that slow?
> Your drive is Gen3 not Gen4. These speeds are perfectly normal for 970 Evo Plus.
> Don't believe your SSD will get 3500MB/s at every situation. It only gets such a speeds at queue depth of 32 that is unrealistic for real use case. Only benchmarks use this queue depth setting. The 1 to 8 queue depth number more appropriately reflects real world performance of a drive.


Really? This is a budget WD Gen3 with ROG STRIX B350-F GAMING


----------



## MrToast99

The link worked for me... F7e for X570 Master


----------



## MrToast99

What I'm having issues with is I updated SIV (B19.0522.1) through the app center to B19.0926.1 and now it won't launch... I've even uninstalled and reinstalled B19.0522.1 and it wouldn't load, nothing happens. F7c and F7e X570 Master.


----------



## gurusmi

Fff Fff said:


> Really? This is a budget WD Gen3 with ROG STRIX B350-F GAMING


In comparison. Sabrent Rocket 1TB PCIe 4.0 on X570 Master


----------



## Jeffreybt

MrToast99 said:


> What I'm having issues with is I updated SIV (B19.0522.1) through the app center to B19.0926.1 and now it won't launch... I've even uninstalled and reinstalled B19.0522.1 and it wouldn't load, nothing happens. F7c and F7e X570 Master.


I have been unable to get SIV to install/work for the last few months.. not even a fresh install fixes the issue.


----------



## Fff Fff

gurusmi said:


> In comparison. Sabrent Rocket 1TB PCIe 4.0 on X570 Master


Good speed mate. But my Samsung is not working properly https://www.overclock.net/forum/11-...570-aorus-owners-thread-282.html#post28159390


----------



## Jeffreybt

Installed F7e, everything still works and I haven't noticed any changes, unfortunate I still have the laggy bios with CSM disabled and need to default to the low res version, not a big deal but a little annoying.

Edit: after looking at some of the posts above i checked my storage performance (960 Evo) as I never bothered to look at it since switching to AMD and well.... its really bad.


----------



## funks

GBT-MatthewH said:


> New BIOS on front page... No change log, just an FTP dump. Note this is * not * 1004 - Although that's coming very soon. This is probably the last 1003ABBA update we will do for X570 (maybe 1 more if something sticks out).


Any word on fixing the ERP enabled and WIFI module disappearing issue on the X570 Aorus Ultra, and Pro Wifi?


----------



## DanielSpaending

Derhorn said:


> I have tried F6C, but with no luck.
> 
> My config:
> 
> MB: X570 Pro
> CPU: 3900X
> RAM: 2x G.SKILL Trident Z RGB Neo 16GB Kit 3600 MHz CL14 (F4-3600C14D-16GTZN)
> Primary SSD: Intel Optane 900P 280 GB, U.2 with M.2 adapter plugged to M2A_SOCKET (SSDPE21D280GASM)
> OS: Windows 10 Pro 1903 with all updates and AMD chipset drivers 1.9.27.1033, fast startup disabled
> 
> Non-OS SSD: Samsung 970 Pro 1 TB M.2 plugged to M2B_SOCKET
> SATA SSD: WD Blue 2 TB (WDS200T2B0A)
> SATA HDD: HGST Deskstar NAS 10 TB
> SATA Optical: some random LG burner HL-DT-ST BD-RE GGW-H20L
> 
> My original BIOS is F4 that works kind of normal (more to that later).
> 
> When I flash to F6C then immediately after the reboots I can see Intel Optane as boot device in BIOS:
> https://imgur.com/5dFX5I0
> 
> It is also listed in the devices with all details:
> https://imgur.com/6oaxLvu
> https://imgur.com/khm7d8x
> https://imgur.com/TVS7nNX
> 
> The only change I make in BIOS is to disable onboard audio (not to interfere with my USB card). Everything else is default, no XMP, no overclocking.
> 
> First boot to Windows is fine, however as soon as I reboot again, boot device is gone and the boot will fail with error "Reboot and select proper boot device or insert boot media in selected boot device and press a key."
> 
> When i enter BIOS Intel Optane is no longer listed as boot device:
> https://imgur.com/bRugf9E
> 
> However it is still visible in device details:
> https://imgur.com/CYJzibD
> 
> Power cycling, restarting, loading defaults - nothing helps. It will not boot.
> 
> When I flash the BIOS back to F4, it behaves in similar way (Optane is visible before first boot, after reboot from Windows it disappears), but with the difference that the system boots normally even if Optane is not listed in boot devices.
> 
> It is a pity since I was looking forward to ABBA. I hope that they can fix it soon...


Thats the same exact problem I have on my X570 Master with F7b, F7c (beta) and F6 Bios. As far as I can see your troubles began with the "Fix compatibility of SATA hot plug and RAIDXpert2 setting" update. I can also see that you use multiple nvme SSDs, not in raid, which I also do. I strongly suspect that Gigabyte fudged up in the Bios revisions trying to "Fix compatibility of SATA hot plug and RAIDXpert2 setting". When I get some time I'll reinstall windows with F7b bios, and see if that helps...


----------



## DanielSpaending

mongoled said:


> @DanielSpaending
> 
> Have you tried to do an install onto a sata drive?
> 
> Also, could you prep an nvme device for install by first zeroing the drive.


Good call zeroing my ssd  I'll try that next time I get a chance. However I dont think I'll have time to also try an install on a Sata SSD, as I only have 1 sata SSD, and dont want to format that drive atm.


----------



## Fff Fff

After update to F6E... Are u kidding me? Why ssd on cheap b350 motherboards work better than on x570 aorus pro? I updated and reset bios several times. I tried different versions. Made a clean install of windows and got it.


----------



## Alex0401

X570 Aorus Master (Bios F7C)
Aorus RGB 512G M.2 NVMe (GP-ASM2NE2512GTTDR)


----------



## pschorr1123

MacAdder said:


> @GBT-MatthewH
> 
> So I downloaded the new beta bios for the X570 AORUS Master - F7E. However, when trying to flash this file it shows up as F7C with the date September. Did you mistakenly copy the older bios and rename it??? I am a little confused.
> 
> 
> Update- so after failing to flash the F7E bios several times (downloading several times also) through Qflash and @BIOS (still showing F7c). I tried downloading the file through Firefox and using @BIOS. This worked. I'm a happy chappy now and looking forward to the 1004 update.
> Thanks for all the hard work GBT-Matthew.


Did you only flash via the Q-Flashback? I discovered a while back that Q-Flashback only updates your main bios so if you are on your 2nd bios it will remain as it was. You will need to use Q-Flash from within the bios itself.

Also please refrain from using @BIOS as there are numerous threads that read chances are extremely high of bricking when using @BIOS

example warning against @BIOShttps://forums.tweaktown.com/gigabyte/27576-bios-flashing-qflash-guide.html


----------



## pschorr1123

Jeffreybt said:


> I have been unable to get SIV to install/work for the last few months.. not even a fresh install fixes the issue.


I also can't get SIV to work. It worked fine when I first setup my rig back in July but now fails to launch. I even tried uninstalling and updating to the latest version from website.


----------



## ivanche

Fff Fff said:


> My nvme ssd is very slow with aorus x570


It's normal,and same on any other matherboard. It's evo,plus,not pro


----------



## pschorr1123

Fff Fff said:


> After update to F6E... Are u kidding me? Why ssd on cheap b350 motherboards work better than on x570 aorus pro? I updated and reset bios several times. I tried different versions. Made a clean install of windows and got it.



Have you tried manually setting pcie to gen3 in bios? Some users with Samsung drives have issues when left on auto.


----------



## pal

MY SIV is working but it does not showing me any clocks. Everthing in the CLocks is 0 and Memory is empty.


----------



## MikeS3000

What Windows version are you running for those with SIV problems? I started having some issues on 1909 and after fresh install of 1903 it's back to normal.


----------



## Spiczek

Hi everybody.

Unfortunately, the new version F5F does not work for my Elite either. Again, after setting the XMP profile and voltage come the three beeps.
My RAM is still the Corsair Vengeance LPX (CMK32GX4M2B3200C16).
Or is this version again for the CPU clock rates and only with the new 1.0.0.4 AGESA the memory is treated?
@GBT-MatthewH can you tell if I'm right please?

Thanks a lot


----------



## athkatla

I also have the Elite and I get bsods with the same memory kit but 2x8gb. I have version 4.32. what is your version?

I have managed to stabilize it by setting TRC to 56 instead of 54. I'll do more tests the following days to find out best timings for 3200.

Sent from my BLA-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## MrToast99

I'm on 1903, my SIV was working fine (since launch) till i tried to upgrade it. But that said it could be a 1903/1909 bug...


----------



## Fff Fff

ivanche said:


> It's normal,and same on any other matherboard. It's evo,plus,not pro


Are u sure? Find tests of this ssd in crystalmark :doh:



pschorr1123 said:


> Have you tried manually setting pcie to gen3 in bios? Some users with Samsung drives have issues when left on auto.


Yes.


----------



## erichamk

MrToast99 said:


> What I'm having issues with is I updated SIV (B19.0522.1) through the app center to B19.0926.1 and now it won't launch... I've even uninstalled and reinstalled B19.0522.1 and it wouldn't load, nothing happens. F7c and F7e X570 Master.


I found that sometimes you have to reinstall App Center, before reinstalling other Gigabyte apps. And in this case, you should reinstall EasyTune too (that app seems to be closely related to SIV). Had same problem with SIV not working after an update, or RGB Fusion not detecting my RAM modules anymore. With those reinstalls I was able to fix it.


----------



## Carbonic

Tried testing my harddrive speed on X570 Master F7C bios with my 1TB Samsung 970Evo drive and considering it's supposed to have a Sequential Read Speed Max at 3,500 MB/s and Sequential Write Speed Max. at 2,500 MB/s and I received 3,518 MB/s / 2475 MB/s I would say that the speed is pretty much bang on.

Going to test F7E now. Looking forward to AGESA 1.0.0.4.


----------



## MrToast99

erichamk said:


> I found that sometimes you have to reinstall App Center, before reinstalling other Gigabyte apps. And in this case, you should reinstall EasyTune too (that app seems to be closely related to SIV). Had same problem with SIV not working after an update, or RGB Fusion not detecting my RAM modules anymore. With those reinstalls I was able to fix it.


Yep that did it, removed Appcenter, RGB fusion, and SIV (all my installed apps) and reinstalled app center then just SIV and it loaded! 

THX!


----------



## MacAdder

pschorr1123 said:


> Did you only flash via the Q-Flashback? I discovered a while back that Q-Flashback only updates your main bios so if you are on your 2nd bios it will remain as it was. You will need to use Q-Flash from within the bios itself.
> 
> Also please refrain from using @BIOS as there are numerous threads that read chances are extremely high of bricking when using @BIOS
> 
> example warning against @BIOShttps://forums.tweaktown.com/gigabyte/27576-bios-flashing-qflash-guide.html


I always set to single bios and also use the main bios. I always flash the bios by choosing Q-flash on boot up. This may have been a problem with Chrome downloading using internet download manager. Once I used firefox with no IDM inntergration, it seemed to download the same file and just to test i ran it through @BIOS. Since then it's been copied on to the flash drive and reflashed. Everything working fine now. I have flashed every bios that has been out for the Master since it was release.... not sure why this time it f***ed up. Apologies to GBT-Matthew for doubting his file copying abilities.


----------



## Spiczek

@athkatla My memory has the same version. 4.32

regards

PS: So if you have stable settings, please let me know all of them. I'm a really noob with all this settings


----------



## rastaviper

Spiczek said:


> Hi everybody.
> 
> 
> 
> Unfortunately, the new version F5F does not work for my Elite either. Again, after setting the XMP profile and voltage come the three beeps.
> 
> My RAM is still the Corsair Vengeance LPX (CMK32GX4M2B3200C16).
> 
> Or is this version again for the CPU clock rates and only with the new 1.0.0.4 AGESA the memory is treated?
> 
> 
> @GBT-MatthewH can you tell if I'm right please?
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks a lot


For my Elite and G.skill modules, only the F4j performs good.
Currently at 3733, 16-15-15 and with great results

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


----------



## pal

I have SIV problems on 10 Enterprise 1903. But I think this came after I flashed bios F6b.


----------



## MikeS3000

This is kind of a petty complaint, but setting "color cycle" for the RGB on my Aorus Pro Wifi board has not worked since the last few beta BIOSes and/or versions of RGB Fusion (not sure the culprit). The colors start to cycle on the motherboard and then after a cycle or two the color just stays static on a random color. This is with RGB Fusion open in the foreground and background (system tray) with the same results. Anyone else experience this or know how to fix?


----------



## bigfootnz

That’s problem with two last versions of RGB Fusion.


----------



## magnafides

Is there going to be a non-beta BIOS with AGESA 1.0.0.3ABBA? For the Elite the last beta version was published a month ago. Given how quickly the BETA releases were being rolled out for awhile there I wanted to hold off for a non-beta release...


----------



## Belliash

Are you going to add ability to control RGB Fusion from inside BIOS setup into X570 based boards like it was in B450?


----------



## Dreams-Visions

magnafides said:


> Is there going to be a non-beta BIOS with AGESA 1.0.0.3ABBA? For the Elite the last beta version was published a month ago. Given how quickly the BETA releases were being rolled out for awhile there I wanted to hold off for a non-beta release...


same here and also wondering that. at this point should we just jump in with 1.0.0.4 drops?


----------



## Chito

Dreams-Visions said:


> same here and also wondering that. at this point should we just jump in with 1.0.0.4 drops?


Yep, I've got the same wonder. The last official bios for the Xtreme on the US webpage is F5b, I've been on F5a since it came out and was just going to wait until F5 final before upgrading since I've got things mostly stable at the moment.


----------



## gurusmi

Fff Fff said:


> Good speed mate. But my Samsung is not working properly https://www.overclock.net/forum/11-...570-aorus-owners-thread-282.html#post28159390


I've seen your post. Especially the cyrillic in the background. I'm german. But my wife is ukrainian and still we both go along i reflect on cyrillic. 

I don't know where. But i did read something about Samsung SSD's and that they are tricky to handle. There was noted that some settings have to be done in bios to run.


----------



## rayrockiii

*RE:*



Spiczek said:


> Hi everybody.
> 
> Unfortunately, the new version F5F does not work for my Elite either. Again, after setting the XMP profile and voltage come the three beeps.
> My RAM is still the Corsair Vengeance LPX (CMK32GX4M2B3200C16).
> Or is this version again for the CPU clock rates and only with the new 1.0.0.4 AGESA the memory is treated?
> 
> @GBT-MatthewH can you tell if I'm right please?
> 
> Thanks a lot


Have you tried manually setting timings using Ryzen Dram calculator?


----------



## pills85

Jeffreybt said:


> Installed F7e, everything still works and I haven't noticed any changes, unfortunate I still have the laggy bios with CSM disabled and need to default to the low res version, not a big deal but a little annoying.
> 
> Edit: after looking at some of the posts above i checked my storage performance (960 Evo) as I never bothered to look at it since switching to AMD and well.... its really bad.





Fff Fff said:


> Good speed mate. But my Samsung is not working properly https://www.overclock.net/forum/11-...570-aorus-owners-thread-282.html#post28159390


I was observing slow/inconsistent speeds with both my Evo960 and MP510 on my Elite as well. What fixed the issue for me was to set PCIe to Gen. 3 in Bios!


----------



## pills85

pschorr1123 said:


> Have you tried manually setting pcie to gen3 in bios? Some users with Samsung drives have issues when left on auto.


Yep, confirmed!
Both my Evo 960 and my Corsair MP 510 were showing slow/inconsistent performance. Simply selecting PCIe Gen. 3 in Bios fixed the issue for me completely!


----------



## pills85

pschorr1123 said:


> Did you only flash via the Q-Flashback? I discovered a while back that Q-Flashback only updates your main bios so if you are on your 2nd bios it will remain as it was. You will need to use Q-Flash from within the bios itself.
> 
> Also please refrain from using @BIOS as there are numerous threads that read chances are extremely high of bricking when using @BIOS
> 
> example warning against @BIOShttps://forums.tweaktown.com/gigabyte/27576-bios-flashing-qflash-guide.html



Wait, what?
Holy crap, ok. Good to know. 
I've used @BIOS now 3 times on my new X570 Elite and everything went well - luckily. But next time I'll use Q-Flash.

However ... why would Gigabyte offer such a feature if it's that unreliable? I mean, they'd need to fix countless of boards for free if the risk was extremely high. Because I bet a lot of people use @BIOS simply because it's so convenient.


----------



## GBT-MatthewH

pills85 said:


> Wait, what?
> Holy crap, ok. Good to know.
> I've used @BIOS now 3 times on my new X570 Elite and everything went well - luckily. But next time I'll use Q-Flash.
> 
> However ... why would Gigabyte offer such a feature if it's that unreliable? I mean, they'd need to fix countless of boards for free if the risk was extremely high. Because I bet a lot of people use @BIOS simply because it's so convenient.


For what its worth I flash with @BIOS almost daily (Mostly because I am lazy and its easy)... For X570 alone I have probably done 60+ flashes. Haven't had a problem yet.


----------



## Speedster159

GBT-MatthewH said:


> For what its worth I flash with @BIOS almost daily (Mostly because I am lazy and its easy)... For X570 alone I have probably done 60+ flashes. Haven't had a problem yet.


 @GBT-MatthewH Is there currently a known issue with DRAM Voltages not setting properly?

https://www.overclock.net/forum/28160822-post2846.html


----------



## pschorr1123

pills85 said:


> Wait, what?
> Holy crap, ok. Good to know.
> I've used @BIOS now 3 times on my new X570 Elite and everything went well - luckily. But next time I'll use Q-Flash.
> 
> However ... why would Gigabyte offer such a feature if it's that unreliable? I mean, they'd need to fix countless of boards for free if the risk was extremely high. Because I bet a lot of people use @BIOS simply because it's so convenient.


I don't believe it's an issue with @BIOS software/ function it's more of an issue of Windows crapping out while flashing. Paranoid users like myself refrain from flashing bios within Windows.


----------



## Jeffreybt

pills85 said:


> I was observing slow/inconsistent speeds with both my Evo960 and MP510 on my Elite as well. What fixed the issue for me was to set PCIe to Gen. 3 in Bios!


I have mine set to gen 3


----------



## Marius A

@*GBT-MatthewH* what does bios version f7e changes for aorus x570 master ??does it bring agesa 1004? since csm slowness and ramping fans at post is still there?


----------



## ktmrc8

RaXelliX said:


> If it uses the same mounting mechanism as Master then there are 4 spring loaded screws at the back of the board that you have to unscrew, standard philips head. Then the heatsink will come loose and you can unplug the fan cable. It's actually easier on the elite. I had to first remove backplate on my Master to even access the 4 screws. Then i feared the board would not boot if it detected that no chipset fan was connected. Thankfully it worked out in the end. Now i have GPU right on top of the heatsink and fresh air goes into the chipset. Never goes above 45c now and dead silent.



In the attached image, you can see the back of my X570 Elite Wifi motherboard. The chipset heatink is attached by four small phillips screws with springs just as you described. The thermal pad wasn't like other pads I've seen, it was more like a sheet of dark gray vinyl. The edges peeled off easily, but I had to scrape off some bits on the center of the chip. I replaced it with Kryonaut as you did, but my temperature drop was more modest - 5 to 10 degrees C. I also left the fan connected. I'm happy with the change - thanks for the tip!


----------



## RaXelliX

ktmrc8 said:


> In the attached image, you can see the back of my X570 Elite Wifi motherboard. The chipset heatink is attached by four small phillips screws with springs just as you described. The thermal pad wasn't like other pads I've seen, it was more like a sheet of dark gray vinyl. The edges peeled off easily, but I had to scrape off some bits on the center of the chip. I replaced it with Kryonaut as you did, but my temperature drop was more modest - 5 to 10 degrees C. I also left the fan connected. I'm happy with the change - thanks for the tip!


Good to know. I had the same dark grey material that came off easy on the edges but was sticking hard at the center. Besides i've not seen any pictures of X570 Elite backside. I even googled it before i replied to you some time ago but none came up. Good to know the construction appears to be the same. Even a 5-10c drop is pretty good for such a small change. Happy to help.


----------



## Spiczek

rayrockiii said:


> Have you tried manually setting timings using Ryzen Dram calculator?


No, not yet. But today I'm wondering, because the simple settings (XMP + DRAM Voltage) runs. The computer starts without any beeps or errors. Now I stress the RAM with Aida64 and will wait.

Regards


----------



## Belliash

@GBT-MatthewH: Are you going to add ability to control RGB Fusion from inside BIOS setup into X570 based boards like it was in B450?


----------



## agor

Belliash said:


> @GBT-MatthewH: Are you going to add ability to control RGB Fusion from inside BIOS setup into X570 based boards like it was in B450?


Would really like this aswell, as RGB Fusion changes the Colour Cycle behaviour of GSkill TridentZ RGB Kits even when selecting the "Stock" option. It does not cycle "fluently", as in there is a sudden drastic colour change after purple. Stock behaviour is smooth und cycling, no skipping. If you close RGB Fusion the RAM goes back to the correct default behaviour


----------



## Spiczek

@rayrockiii So, I had tried manuelly settings and only three beeps and reset.

And I don't know, what I do. I wish only that the memory runs with its specs, not more.

So I hope, with AGESA 1004 and/ or a new BIOS version this problems are gone.

regards


----------



## athkatla

This corsair kit with version 4.32 is not compatible at xmp settings with the Elite.
I have tried with F4, f5b, f5d and f5f.

The simplest way to make it run, at least it worked for me, is to select xmp and then manually put TRC 56 instead of 54.

When I finish testing with Dram calculator I will let you know my best timings and selections.


Sent from my BLA-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## pschorr1123

Belliash said:


> @GBT-MatthewH: Are you going to add ability to control RGB Fusion from inside BIOS setup into X570 based boards like it was in B450?



I could be wrong but I feel they left the RGB software out of the bios due to not having enough space. MSI has increased the bios flash from 16MB to 32MB to support all of the microcode for the entire AM4 lineup.

Curiously GB opted not to increase the bios flash size for X570.

I would like to see a more feature packed bios that only supports Zen 2 CPUs but also have an option to download a full AM4 compatible bios if needed. But that would probably create more user error and increase support / rma costs


----------



## Soeski

GBT-MatthewH said:


> For what its worth I flash with @BIOS almost daily (Mostly because I am lazy and its easy)... For X570 alone I have probably done 60+ flashes. Haven't had a problem yet.


Agreed and also with the post above your remark. Why make such a tool and support it, if it causes so many problems and RMA's/repairs?
The website in the link, where someone did a write-up about "NEVER USE @BIOS (or flashing from Windows in general) EVER IT'S CRAP DANGEROUS ****TY MANY BRICKED BOARDS" sounded to me like a shouting crying child who had some issues with his pc and tried to convince the world.
I've used @BIOS as well many times already with my Aorus Master without any issue. Yes, Windows can BSOD during flash but then you'll probably have other issues with your pc to begin with.


----------



## pal

I never had an issue with @BIOS so dont get it whats the problem. PPL flashing wrong bios files?


----------



## Spiczek

@athkatla thank you for your response. Please make screenshots. I had tried to input settings what DRAMcalc shows me. Unsuccessful.


I forgot in my last post somethings.

After new flash the BIOS I loaded the optimized preferences and saved it.
After reset I start memtest86+ and run it. No errors

I go to BIOS again and set XMP + DRAM Voltage to 1,35V
System starts without any errors.
AIDA64 shows me the memory runs in 3200MHz
I started the AIDA64 stresstest for the RAM with activ XMP preferences. After 1 hour and 15 minutes I cancelled the test without any erros.

All is fine. Sometimes a game crashed but I see the cause that my win10 isnt a clean install yet. This I want when I get my new graficcard and display in the next time.

regards


System:

Gigabyte Aorus Elite (BIOS F5F)
Ryzen 3700X
Corsair Vengeance LPX (CMK32GX4M2B3200C16) ver 4.32


----------



## magnafides

pschorr1123 said:


> Curiously GB opted not to increase the bios flash size for X570.


If this is at all limiting BIOS functionality it is absolutely inexcusable given the premium price of these X570 boards.


----------



## Belliash

pschorr1123 said:


> I could be wrong but I feel they left the RGB software out of the bios due to not having enough space. MSI has increased the bios flash from 16MB to 32MB to support all of the microcode for the entire AM4 lineup.
> 
> Curiously GB opted not to increase the bios flash size for X570.
> 
> I would like to see a more feature packed bios that only supports Zen 2 CPUs but also have an option to download a full AM4 compatible bios if needed. But that would probably create more user error and increase support / rma costs



X570 supports only Ryzen 2000 and Ryzen 3000 - much fewer CPUs are supported than by B450, so there should be still some space for that purpose.


----------



## Dephcon

Belliash said:


> Are you going to add ability to control RGB Fusion from inside BIOS setup into X570 based boards like it was in B450?


PLEASE!


----------



## pschorr1123

Belliash said:


> X570 supports only Ryzen 2000 and Ryzen 3000 - much fewer CPUs are supported than by B450, so there should be still some space for that purpose.


Maybe they are leaving room for 4000 series chips.

Like I said it was just a guess as I really have no idea how much code goes into a bios.

Edit: I re downloaded RGB Fusion and its 81MB zipped up. That will be quite a challenge to squeeze down into the bios. Although it would be nice


----------



## Bart

Dephcon said:


> PLEASE!


PRETTY please, with sugar on it!!! RGB Fusion sucks bum. ALL RGB software sucks bum. This bum sucking must stop!! Give me the ability to set ONE color in the BIOS FOREVER, and I will be happy. Some of us are old enough to remember the horrors of disco music, so we don't need complicated multi-color changing schemes.


----------



## dansi

4000 chips >>>>> RGB
Dont waste the space!


----------



## Belliash

pschorr1123 said:


> Maybe they are leaving room for 4000 series chips.
> 
> Like I said it was just a guess as I really have no idea how much code goes into a bios.
> 
> Edit: I re downloaded RGB Fusion and its 81MB zipped up. That will be quite a challenge to squeeze down into the bios. Although it would be nice



It fits in 16MB flash on B450 models. I had got B450 Aorus Elite and this feature was there, even board supported more CPU models than X570 does.
This is the only thing I really miss in new board... But hey, X570 aims to be top product! I see no reason why stripping them out of such functionality.


----------



## Belliash

dansi said:


> 4000 chips >>>>> RGB
> Dont waste the space!



When you take a look at BIOSes in older board, I would say both should fit.


B450 has RGB built into BIOS and supports Raven Ridge, Summit Ridge, Pinnacle Ridge, Picasso, Matisse CPU families. It supports Ryzens and Athlons.
While X570 supports only Ryzens from Picasso, Pinnacle Ridge and Matisse. Even when they add support for Ryzen 4000 in the future, the RGB SHOULD still fit there.


----------



## gurusmi

Bart said:


> PRETTY please, with sugar on it!!! RGB Fusion sucks bum. ALL RGB software sucks bum. This bum sucking must stop!! Give me the ability to set ONE color in the BIOS FOREVER, and I will be happy. Some of us are old enough to remember the horrors of disco music, so we don't need complicated multi-color changing schemes.


Y M C A... :rofl:

Some grewn up don't even need one color. They only want to switch off.


----------



## pal

gurusmi said:


> Y M C A... :rofl:
> 
> Some grewn up don't even need one color. They only want to switch off.


hehe, yup.


----------



## Belliash

gurusmi said:


> Y M C A... :rofl:
> 
> Some grewn up don't even need one color. They only want to switch off.



Agreed. Modern PCs look like christmas trees


----------



## underc0ver

Can anyone help me to download the x570 Master Beta Bios File? I get everytime a emty file.


----------



## underc0ver

Unfortunately I can not download the X570 AORUS Master - F7E Bios. I always get a file from Google Drive called X570AORUSMASTER.F7e. When I open this file with 7zip, I get two files named CEF5B9A3 and FFFFFFFF. Can someone help me here? thanks


----------



## pschorr1123

underc0ver said:


> Unfortunately I can not download the X570 AORUS Master - F7E Bios. I always get a file from Google Drive called X570AORUSMASTER.F7e. When I open this file with 7zip, I get two files named CEF5B9A3 and FFFFFFFF. Can someone help me here? thanks


You do not need to open the file with 7 zip it is not zipped up. Just copy the file to usb flash-drive as is.


----------



## RAINFIRE

GBT-MatthewH said:


> New BIOS on front page... No change log, just an FTP dump. Note this is * not * 1004 - Although that's coming very soon. This is probably the last 1003ABBA update we will do for X570 (maybe 1 more if something sticks out).
> 
> Stay tuned for 1004 *soon!*
> 
> As always if I missed something or mixed up a link just let me know.
> 
> * Latest BETA BIOS with AGESA 1003 ABBA (10/15) *
> 
> X570 AORUS Xtreme -  F5E
> X570 AORUS Master -  F7E
> X570 AORUS Ultra-  F6E
> X570 AORUS Pro Wifi -  F6E
> X570 AORUS Pro -  F6E
> X570 I AORUS Pro (ITX)-  F6F
> X570 AORUS Elite -  F5F
> X570 AORUS Elite Wifi -  F3F
> X570 Gaming X -  F5F


So I installed F7E for the Master.  Do you guys keep a changelog of what's fixed? or what is fixed? Do record of changes only show on the website once it's final. Also, descriptions on website are not very good.


----------



## Cata79

And these new bioses are changing what?


----------



## Speedster159

Does anyone *else* here own a Pro/Pro Wifi/ or Ultra? What DRAM voltage are you getting right now with XMP which is usually 1.35V? I'm getting 1.380 on XMP and it's the same with XMP disabled and manually requesting for 1.350.


----------



## Bart

Can't wait to try F7E. My rig has been BSODing like crazy lately, after being stable forever. Something changed for the bad, just wish I knew WHAT, LOL!


----------



## Jasimo

Speedster159 said:


> Does anyone *else* here own a Pro/Pro Wifi/ or Ultra? What DRAM voltage are you getting right now with XMP which is usually 1.35V? I'm getting 1.380 on XMP and it's the same with XMP disabled and manually requesting for 1.350.




Iam using an Ultra (F6b), DRAM Voltage is set to 1.356V after loading XMP Profile. 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk Pro


----------



## RichterB

Hey guys, any of you with an Aorus Elite experienced Boost Clock problems?
My 3600 only goes until 3,8/3,9 GHz during stress tests, instead of 4,2.
During normal use, some cores reaches 4,1 GHz, but not in stress tests. I guess it should.
I have latest official Bios, f5b, and googling for this problem, seems a pretty common one with earlier versions of the bios


----------



## bluechris

RichterB said:


> Hey guys, any of you with an Aorus Elite experienced Boost Clock problems?
> 
> My 3600 only goes until 3,8/3,9 GHz during stress tests, instead of 4,2.
> 
> During normal use, some cores reaches 4,1 GHz, but not in stress tests. I guess it should.
> 
> I have latest official Bios, f5b, and googling for this problem, seems a pretty common one with earlier versions of the bios


When you stress test, what are your Cpu temps?
I just builded a 3600 with a x570 Pro and with the stock cooler i wasnt also been able to pass 3900-3950mhz mark in Cinebench because the think was melting at 90C and was throttling. I had read a ton of people trying to overclock with other cooling options and the max i saw was 4100 +- some mhz.
Atm i am with a custom watercool(d5 pump, gtx 360 rad push/pull , EK Waterblock) and in the life of me neither i can pass 4150mhz in all core in Cinebench with 60C max cpu temp but at least now i can sustain 4200 in 2 of my cores.
This ryzen Cpu's are fast for sure but its a matter of principal to been able to squeeze something better.
Damn i still have my [email protected] where i can still light that machine up running at 4100mhz with the custom water cool i had done back in the day with asus p5k deluxe.

Im a bit disappointed really


----------



## Waltc

Soeski said:


> Agreed and also with the post above your remark. Why make such a tool and support it, if it causes so many problems and RMA's/repairs?
> The website in the link, where someone did a write-up about "NEVER USE @*BIOS* (or flashing from Windows in general) EVER IT'S CRAP DANGEROUS ****TY MANY BRICKED BOARDS" sounded to me like a shouting crying child who had some issues with his pc and tried to convince the world.
> I've used @*BIOS* as well many times already with my Aorus Master without any issue. Yes, Windows can BSOD during flash but then you'll probably have other issues with your pc to begin with.


 @BIOS is the only GB Utility of interest that actually works reliably for me at the present time--as I tried it very early on after getting my board in July. SIV simply won't work at all--the EasyTune Service it attempts to install and run never starts--it sits in a perpetual "restarting Easy Tune Service" error condition. That said, I only use Q-Flash. The odds of a Windows crash while using @BIOS are microscopic, certainly, but the only way to eliminate that probability 100% is to use Q-Flash. Besides, you still have to reboot and clear CMOS after flashing--the only thing @BIOS saves is that initial reboot you have to do to get into Q-Flash, and copying the bios file to your thumb drive, so it's easy to see why Matt uses @BIOS--doing 60 flashes with @BIOS saves 60 boots into Q-Flash, eh? But as I said, all else is the same.


BTW, GB tech support tells me they will be doing a newer version of SIV after the next revision of Win10, 1909, is finalized in a few weeks--they sent me a beta, but it didn't help. I'm on a Win10 build that is a good bit newer than the original 1903 release--and the current SIV doesn't play well with it. Mainly, I want to be able to control the PCH fan--now that summer is over and the floor AC vent is quiet, I can hear the thing... Bios F7e seems--maybe--to help some. But that is really the only aspect of this mboard that is less than perfect, imo, at least for my hardware.


----------



## RichterB

bluechris said:


> When you stress test, what are your Cpu temps?
> I just builded a 3600 with a x570 Pro and with the stock cooler i wasnt also been able to pass 3900-3950mhz mark in Cinebench because the think was melting at 90C and was throttling. I had read a ton of people trying to overclock with other cooling options and the max i saw was 4100 +- some mhz.
> Atm i am with a custom watercool(d5 pump, gtx 360 rad push/pull , EK Waterblock) and in the life of me neither i can pass 4150mhz in all core in Cinebench with 60C max cpu temp but at least now i can sustain 4200 in 2 of my cores.
> This ryzen Cpu's are fast for sure but its a matter of principal to been able to squeeze something better.
> Damn i still have my [email protected] where i can still light that machine up running at 4100mhz with the custom water cool i had done back in the day with asus p5k deluxe.
> 
> Im a bit disappointed really


The stock cooler seems to be really crap. I mean: I didn't expect gorgeous performances, but 90°c with stock cooler and stock thermal paste, without overclocking, is really bad.
Btw, I tried single core tests with Cinebench, and some core reaches 4192MHz. It's ok, I guess.


----------



## ChristianHP

Hi, I just got a 3700x and an Aorus PRO today. 

Does anyone happen to have the F6B bios file for Aorus PRO (ATX non-wifi)? I am unable to download it from the Gigabyte website - gets an access denied xml error.


----------



## Cata79

Here it is: https://drive.google.com/open?id=1Gy1ISklLXVQbAw-PlsGQN7EcRqo1ZG5O


----------



## pal

Quote: Originally Posted by Speedster159 View Post
Does anyone else here own a Pro/Pro Wifi/ or Ultra? What DRAM voltage are you getting right now with XMP which is usually 1.35V? I'm getting 1.380 on XMP and it's the same with XMP disabled and manually requesting for 1.350.


Iam using an Ultra (F6b), DRAM Voltage is set to 1.356V after loading XMP Profile.




Jasimo said:


> Iam using an Ultra (F6b), DRAM Voltage is set to 1.356V after loading XMP Profile.
> 
> 
> Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk Pro



It will not die. But I am getting the same on Pro set 1.35V it's reading 1.38v. you can lower ti 1.33V and you will get 1.35v readout.


----------



## panni

@Cata79 or anyone else: Do you have F6D for the Pro (Non-WiFi) lying around? I want to update my BIOS collection post for the Pro.


----------



## Cata79

Never saw F6d.


----------



## GBT-MatthewH

panni said:


> @Cata79 or anyone else: Do you have F6D for the Pro (Non-WiFi) lying around? I want to update my BIOS collection post for the Pro.


I never posted it, but here ya go 

https://drive.google.com/open?id=16adaYU-qggydtEz9XUP9FBAR2nIWvagb


----------



## bucdan

Speedster159 said:


> Does anyone *else* here own a Pro/Pro Wifi/ or Ultra? What DRAM voltage are you getting right now with XMP which is usually 1.35V? I'm getting 1.380 on XMP and it's the same with XMP disabled and manually requesting for 1.350.


Just to share, I have a pro itx, It's peaked 1.4, hovers around 1.382 for me with XMP.


----------



## gabmzzn

ktmrc8 said:


> In the attached image, you can see the back of my X570 Elite Wifi motherboard. The chipset heatink is attached by four small phillips screws with springs just as you described. The thermal pad wasn't like other pads I've seen, it was more like a sheet of dark gray vinyl. The edges peeled off easily, but I had to scrape off some bits on the center of the chip. I replaced it with Kryonaut as you did, but my temperature drop was more modest - 5 to 10 degrees C. I also left the fan connected. I'm happy with the change - thanks for the tip!


I may ask in what sensor you got the temperature drop? I tried doing the same thing on my Master with an old Artic MX-2 and I got an interesting result, the chipset temperature provided by the motherboard sensor (the lower temp one) remained quite in the same margin, but the sensor provided by the chipset itself (the higher temp one, which, also AIDA is reported as PCH Diode instead of Chipset) got the temperature disparity from 15c as it usually always has been since I purchased this motherboard to 7c of difference, for example right now in a not so chill room i'm having 54c in the mother sensor and 61c in the chipset sensor, while before it was always like 54c and 69-70c in the chipset sensor.


----------



## GBT-MatthewH

bucdan said:


> Just to share, I have a pro itx, It's peaked 1.4, hovers around 1.382 for me with XMP.


This sounds about right. Whatever you set in BIOS will show higher than what you set manually. This is because the IC that reads voltage is placed _before_ the CPU and not an reading of the actual voltage within the CPU. Once you account for impedance the actual voltage inside the CPU is slightly lower. If you hooked up a volt meter to the back of the CPU socket the reading would be closer to +.01x what you set. 

Here are some quick tests we did:

Set: 1.2V, measured at socket = 1.217V
Set: 1.35V, measured at socket = 1.364V
Set: 1.37V, measured at socket = 1.382V
Set: 1.4V, measured at socket = 1.413

This begs the question - Why may others show a dead on value in BIOS/software if we can clearly see this is not accurate? This really goes back to why most people say software is so inaccurate. There are many variables.... It really comes down to where you place a sensor. Its also possible to create hidden offsets to account for impedance and make the numbers line up. We always show you what the sensor actually says. We do not put in "phantom" offsets to make things line up. This includes VRM temps, voltages, etc.


----------



## pal

nvm


----------



## ktmrc8

gabmzzn said:


> I may ask in what sensor you got the temperature drop? I tried doing the same thing on my Master with an old Artic MX-2 and I got an interesting result, the chipset temperature provided by the motherboard sensor (the lower temp one) remained quite in the same margin, but the sensor provided by the chipset itself (the higher temp one, which, also AIDA is reported as PCH Diode instead of Chipset) got the temperature disparity from 15c as it usually always has been since I purchased this motherboard to 7c of difference, for example right now in a not so chill room i'm having 54c in the mother sensor and 61c in the chipset sensor, while before it was always like 54c and 69-70c in the chipset sensor.



My observed 5-10 degree drop was from the lower temp sensor (the one the board uses to control the chipset fan speed). I use HwInfo and what I see right now is 57.1 degree C for the higher temp sensor and 47 degree C for the lower temp sensor. This is in a closed case with low-speed case fans and a GTX1080 that has fan stop for low power usage (so it can get warm). Since I was mainly concerned with the chipset fan, I didn't pay attention to the higher temp sensor previously.


----------



## panni

GBT-MatthewH said:


> I never posted it, but here ya go
> 
> https://drive.google.com/open?id=16adaYU-qggydtEz9XUP9FBAR2nIWvagb


Thank you, updated my historical BIOS post for X570 Pro


----------



## Moparman

Has anyone been able to get raid to work on their x570 Master? I keep having issues with the drives not showing up once i set to raid. have zero issues on the Z390 master but the X570 isn't playing nice. Oh this is Ssd raid on sata not Nvme.


----------



## thedotlair

Anybody got any experience of getting Wake on LAN (WOL) working with the x570 ULTRA?

Tried numerous combinations:
Reinstalling latest drivers from Intel and setting Wake on Magic Packet;
Disabling Fastboot;
Enabling/Disabling eRP in the BIOS (F6a);
Enabling the full network stack on the integrated Intel network card;
Checking through all firewall rules/logs (pfSense);
Checking through network switch configuration (HP v1910-24G POE);
Checking through wireless access point configuration (Ubiquiti AC-Lite);
Installing Windows Simple TCP Services (for Ports 7 and 9);
etc.
Still can't get the thing to acknowledge a WOL packet even when setting the SecureOn password to 12:34:56:78:90. Gigabyte support don't seem to know either, their only suggestion was eRP being disabled but still nothing


----------



## LeVvE

Moparman said:


> Has anyone been able to get raid to work on their x570 Master? I keep having issues with the drives not showing up once i set to raid. have zero issues on the Z390 master but the X570 isn't playing nice. Oh this is Ssd raid on sata not Nvme.


I assume you mean they don't show up when you try to install Windows?

You need to download the RAID driver from the motherboard website and load the driver at the same page as you chose drive during the install, after that the RAID shows up.


----------



## gurusmi

Hi together,

i own a Master. The temps for the chipset is too high (>60°C in Idle). I know that those are normal temps on that board. But i want to have them lower. So i plan to buy and install a chipset and vrm cooler (in a package along with a cpu cooler). But that set is produced for the Elite. So my question: Is the cooling area of an Elite equal to that one of a Master? In other words. Can i use that Elite VRM/PCH cooler for on a Master?


----------



## panni

gurusmi said:


> Hi together,
> 
> i own a Master. The temps for the chipset is too high (>60°C in Idle). I know that those are normal temps on that board. But i want to have them lower. So i plan to buy and install a chipset and vrm cooler (in a package along with a cpu cooler). But that set is produced for the Elite. So my question: Is the cooling area of an Elite equal to that one of a Master? In other words. Can i use that Elite VRM/PCH cooler for on a Master?


Are you sure you're looking at the correct temp sensor?


----------



## gurusmi

panni said:


> Are you sure you're looking at the correct temp sensor?


Both sensors are too high for doing nothing. 

64,3°C shows the upper Temp, 49°C the lower one. CPU Temp alters between 33°C & 43°C. CCX Temp around 31°C. Speed is allcore 3875MHz. CPU Usage at around 1-2%. The Fans of the radiator alters speed all the time. I'm using a AlphaCool LT360 AiO in a beQuiet case mounted on top blowing the hot air out of the case. 6 * 140mm fans blows cold air into to get away the air through every possibility.

I'm just starting a cb20 to show heavy load temps.

Here's the second part after i did let run the cb20. I have to say that i did not stop unneeded background tasks. There was Opera, Excel, Outlook, Slack and some more running. Also i did not OC a lot. I activated some recommended switches (PBO to advanced, CPPC) and activated XMP.


----------



## Sanchus

*THX!*



GBT-MatthewH said:


> New BIOS on front page... No change log, just an FTP dump. Note this is * not * 1004 - Although that's coming very soon. This is probably the last 1003ABBA update we will do for X570 (maybe 1 more if something sticks out).
> 
> Stay tuned for 1004 *soon!*
> 
> As always if I missed something or mixed up a link just let me know.
> 
> * Latest BETA BIOS with AGESA 1003 ABBA (10/15) *
> 
> X570 AORUS Xtreme -  F5E
> X570 AORUS Master -  F7E
> X570 AORUS Ultra-  F6E
> X570 AORUS Pro Wifi -  F6E
> X570 AORUS Pro -  F6E
> X570 I AORUS Pro (ITX)-  F6F
> X570 AORUS Elite -  F5F
> X570 AORUS Elite Wifi -  F3F
> X570 Gaming X -  F5F


X570AORUSULTRA.F6e works fine, thanks!
finnaly i am getting KHX3000C15/16GX XMP enabled and working it at least 3000


----------



## Speedster159

pal said:


> Quote: Originally Posted by Speedster159 View Post
> Does anyone else here own a Pro/Pro Wifi/ or Ultra? What DRAM voltage are you getting right now with XMP which is usually 1.35V? I'm getting 1.380 on XMP and it's the same with XMP disabled and manually requesting for 1.350.
> 
> 
> Iam using an Ultra (F6b), DRAM Voltage is set to 1.356V after loading XMP Profile.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It will not die. But I am getting the same on Pro set 1.35V it's reading 1.38v. you can lower ti 1.33V and you will get 1.35v readout.


I'm not worried about it dying since I'm going to overvolt to tighten the timings anyways.

Also read below.



GBT-MatthewH said:


> This sounds about right. Whatever you set in BIOS will show higher than what you set manually. This is because the IC that reads voltage is placed _before_ the CPU and not an reading of the actual voltage within the CPU. Once you account for impedance the actual voltage inside the CPU is slightly lower. If you hooked up a volt meter to the back of the CPU socket the reading would be closer to +.01x what you set.
> 
> Here are some quick tests we did:
> 
> Set: 1.2V, measured at socket = 1.217V
> Set: 1.35V, measured at socket = 1.364V
> Set: 1.37V, measured at socket = 1.382V
> Set: 1.4V, measured at socket = 1.413
> 
> This begs the question - Why may others show a dead on value in BIOS/software if we can clearly see this is not accurate? This really goes back to why most people say software is so inaccurate. There are many variables.... It really comes down to where you place a sensor. Its also possible to create hidden offsets to account for impedance and make the numbers line up. We always show you what the sensor actually says. We do not put in "phantom" offsets to make things line up. This includes VRM temps, voltages, etc.


So me setting 1.350 and seeing 1.380 with fluctuation to 1.368 is normal... Okay. What board was those voltages tested on, and regardless of board model the final voltage should still be close to whatever you set it at regardless of what it reads right?

Is there anywhere behind the board I could probe dram voltages? I used to probe the caps or was it the chokes around the CPU socket on my Z77 OCF to get accurate VCore and other voltages.


----------



## Trippytaka

ignore the first temp of 63c that is incorrect, only look at the second one at 49c.. from what I was told.. this is completely normal.


----------



## Trippytaka

gurusmi said:


> Both sensors are too high for doing nothing.
> 
> 64,3°C shows the upper Temp, 49°C the lower one. CPU Temp alters between 33°C & 43°C. CCX Temp around 31°C. Speed is allcore 3875MHz. CPU Usage at around 1-2%. The Fans of the radiator alters speed all the time. I'm using a AlphaCool LT360 AiO in a beQuiet case mounted on top blowing the hot air out of the case. 6 * 140mm fans blows cold air into to get away the air through every possibility.
> 
> I'm just starting a cb20 to show heavy load temps.
> 
> Here's the second part after i did let run the cb20. I have to say that i did not stop unneeded background tasks. There was Opera, Excel, Outlook, Slack and some more running. Also i did not OC a lot. I activated some recommended switches (PBO to advanced, CPPC) and activated XMP.



Ignore the first temp of 64C this is incorrect and only look at the lower one at 49c.. which is perfectly normal from what i was told.


----------



## dansi

My system the chipset is about 15 celsius higher than CPU temp in low use mode, about same temps as VRM. Chipset fan stop is on. If you want cooler temps, perhaps increase fan profile of chipset?

Do you have over hang GPU blocking air flow.


----------



## gurusmi

I did a lot to get cool air into the case. After i realized that temps i started to get a better air flow. I bought a new case to mount the graphics card vertical and to have a 360mm radiator at the same time. I bought more vents. I mounted them 3 in front, 1 buttom and 1 in the back. The PSU is getting it's air from outside blowing to the outside. All the vents blow into the case. First i had the back vent blowing out. But i realized (by measurements) that blowing in is better. It keepts the VRM and also the PCH at lower temps. I installed 3 vents in front blowing in. Also at the bottom i'm blowing in. I also bought a riser cable (linkup) to reposition the graphics card. As the new case all of the vents are 140mm beQuiet.

Originally i had a double tower double vent cpu cooler. EKL Alpenfoehn Olymp. It kept the 2700x with ease cool. But at the 3800x it had some issues. So i changed the cooler to a 360mm Alphacool LT360. The vents on that are going to be changed this week. I still wait for delivery of the new Alphacool Susurro fans. I had laying around 3 new Noctua redux (1000rpm). But they were too slow and the temps were rising instead on lowering.

There are two issues i have with that config.
1. the PCH temps at 49°C
2. the fact that the fan's spinning up/getting loud and after a shorter time getting lower again. This happens every minute or so. As the CPU temps raises by around 10 degrees the temperature hysteresis doesn't work at all.

A few posts ago i was informed that the 49°C are just normal for the PCH. I have to accept that. Originally i did not buy an I9900KF system because i did not want to have water inside the system.


----------



## gabmzzn

gurusmi said:


> Both sensors are too high for doing nothing.
> 
> 64,3°C shows the upper Temp, 49°C the lower one. CPU Temp alters between 33°C & 43°C. CCX Temp around 31°C. Speed is allcore 3875MHz. CPU Usage at around 1-2%. The Fans of the radiator alters speed all the time. I'm using a AlphaCool LT360 AiO in a beQuiet case mounted on top blowing the hot air out of the case. 6 * 140mm fans blows cold air into to get away the air through every possibility.
> 
> I'm just starting a cb20 to show heavy load temps.
> 
> Here's the second part after i did let run the cb20. I have to say that i did not stop unneeded background tasks. There was Opera, Excel, Outlook, Slack and some more running. Also i did not OC a lot. I activated some recommended switches (PBO to advanced, CPPC) and activated XMP.


Dude those are dream temperatures, 1000% fine, i have other PC with a X370 motherboard and the chipset temperature is at 48c, I mean, doing anything with that chipset will be totally waste of time, in my case (x570 master) I replaced the thermal pad of the chipset heatsink with proper thermal paste and temps drop around 10c so I also disconnected the chipset fan to make it 100% passively cooled like any other motherboard and the chipset is totally fine, keep in mind I was experimenting with my case coolers, and it seems that the RPM on your GPU can totally affect the chipset temperature also, right now im having 50c with the GPU fans turned off, if I turn them on I can manually drop the temperature of the chipset all the way down to 40c and maintain it at around 42c with gpu fans at 20%, so just don't bother you are like 45c ahead of worring about the temps.


----------



## gurusmi

Oh. I forgot. The graphics card must feel like on vacation. I have a Sapphire Pulse 5700XT inside. But i do not play games. I use this rig as a working horse.


----------



## gurusmi

gabmzzn said:


> Dude those are dream temperatures, 1000% fine, i have other PC with a X370 motherboard and the chipset temperature is at 48c, I mean, doing anything with that chipset will be totally waste of time, in my case (x570 master) I replaced the thermal pad of the chipset heatsink with proper thermal paste and temps drop around 10c so I also disconnected the chipset fan to make it 100% passively cooled like any other motherboard and the chipset is totally fine, keep in mind I was experimenting with my case coolers, and it seems that the RPM on your GPU can totally affect the chipset temperature also, right now im having 50c with the GPU fans turned off, if I turn them on I can manually drop the temperature of the chipset all the way down to 40c and maintain it at around 42c with gpu fans at 20%, so just don't bother you are like 45c ahead of worring about the temps.


It seems that i will exchange the thermal pad also. Just to please my CPU and PCH. Providing them an optimal environment. The highest temps i faced on the graphics card is around 40°C. With fans automatically turned off. I really don't know why i bought that card. At the 2700x i have a RX550 4G built in. And she is fine. I never touched the limit. 

As i stated before. The graphics card is more on sleep than anything else. Also the vents. both don't interfere the pch temp that much as i mouted the card vertical with the back facing the PCH.


----------



## Ojive

I can't even. Every time there is an update to RGB Fusion, it gets ****ed.

Last time, I updated BIOS without touching RGB Fusion and it loop-crashed on me in windows. So I tried uninstalling, and installing fresh one from the site. It still loop-crashed. Gigabyte support first told me to reinstall application (which I already did), then to reinstall OS. Like...****, man, do I really have to reinstall EVERYTHING for ONE app to function? Am I too demanding to expect it to work like 99.99% of everything else that works after an update?

Today, Gigabyte APP Center notified me of RGB Fusion and SIV update. I was reluctant, but I figured I'd set aside my previous experience as some sort of unbelievable freak accident, and try again. I updated it via AppCenter, rebooted as I was told, and guess what? Same thing again, RGB Fusion loop-crashes.

I'm beyond mad right now. And I'm guessing that there is no other software to control the RGB via motherboard?


----------



## Belliash

Ojive said:


> I can't even. Every time there is an update to RGB Fusion, it gets ****ed.
> 
> Last time, I updated BIOS without touching RGB Fusion and it loop-crashed on me in windows. So I tried uninstalling, and installing fresh one from the site. It still loop-crashed. Gigabyte support first told me to reinstall application (which I already did), then to reinstall OS. Like...****, man, do I really have to reinstall EVERYTHING for ONE app to function? Am I too demanding to expect it to work like 99.99% of everything else that works after an update?
> 
> Today, Gigabyte APP Center notified me of RGB Fusion and SIV update. I was reluctant, but I figured I'd set aside my previous experience as some sort of unbelievable freak accident, and try again. I updated it via AppCenter, rebooted as I was told, and guess what? Same thing again, RGB Fusion loop-crashes.
> 
> I'm beyond mad right now. And I'm guessing that there is no other software to control the RGB via motherboard?


Guess what? You are right. Gigabyte should integrate this into bios.


----------



## Nijo

Hi guys. 
Do I have to rename the Bios F7e for the Master for Q-Flash? 
I´m getting an error when I try to flash it, saying "can´t read the file"...


----------



## pschorr1123

gurusmi said:


> I did a lot to get cool air into the case. After i realized that temps i started to get a better air flow. I bought a new case to mount the graphics card vertical and to have a 360mm radiator at the same time. I bought more vents. I mounted them 3 in front, 1 buttom and 1 in the back. The PSU is getting it's air from outside blowing to the outside. All the vents blow into the case. First i had the back vent blowing out. But i realized (by measurements) that blowing in is better. It keepts the VRM and also the PCH at lower temps. I installed 3 vents in front blowing in. Also at the bottom i'm blowing in. I also bought a riser cable (linkup) to reposition the graphics card. As the new case all of the vents are 140mm beQuiet.
> 
> Originally i had a double tower double vent cpu cooler. EKL Alpenfoehn Olymp. It kept the 2700x with ease cool. But at the 3800x it had some issues. So i changed the cooler to a 360mm Alphacool LT360. The vents on that are going to be changed this week. I still wait for delivery of the new Alphacool Susurro fans. I had laying around 3 new Noctua redux (1000rpm). But they were too slow and the temps were rising instead on lowering.
> 
> There are two issues i have with that config.
> 1. the PCH temps at 49°C
> 2. the fact that the fan's spinning up/getting loud and after a shorter time getting lower again. This happens every minute or so. As the CPU temps raises by around 10 degrees the temperature hysteresis doesn't work at all.
> 
> A few posts ago i was informed that the 49°C are just normal for the PCH. I have to accept that. Originally i did not buy an I9900KF system because i did not want to have water inside the system.


If you really want to lower the pch temp you could do what another user posted which was he removed the pch heatsink, removed the grey thermal pad, cleaned to prep for thermal compound, used Grizzly Kryonaunt as thermal paste, reinstalled pch heat sink and enjoyed a 10-15 degree drop in temp. (Kryonaunt is one of the best performing thermal pastes you can get although its expensive. If you use something else then expect 10 degrees max. Your mileage may vary)

I have considered this but I am rather lazy and the back plate on this board looks to be a pain in the @ ss to remove before you can even get to the heatsink screws. That is after you tear every thing out of your case.

If I get a different case then I will go ahead and do this. Maybe a future bios update will have firmware to give the pch idling energy saving features which it presently lacks. So it is going full 100% whether you are using pcie 4.0 and all the extra IO lanes or not.


----------



## pschorr1123

Nijo said:


> Hi guys.
> Do I have to rename the Bios F7e for the Master for Q-Flash?
> I´m getting an error when I try to flash it, saying "can´t read the file"...


You only need to rename the file to GIGABYTE.bin if you are using the Q-Flashback utility (button on back of motherboard IO)

If you are using Q flash from within the bios then no.

Make sure you are using a Fat32 formatted usb flash drive. If still having issues try re downloading bios and a different usb drive


----------



## Ojive

Belliash said:


> Guess what? You are right. Gigabyte should integrate this into bios.


Either BIOS, or give us another possibility to control the motherboards RGB controllers aside from RGB Fusion. I refuse to accept the "reinstall OS" as a solution. 

See it from a consumer perspective: asking consumer to reinstall OS every time they update vendor software is a nightmare. All settings, customizations, programs, etc has to be wiped. Possible solution is to make a disk image and restore that in case of RGB Fusion taking pie to the face.

Not to mention the whole "pushing troubleshooting responsibility over to the customer" thing. It's the customer service that should be thinking of what might be wrong, it's their job. If I was a freelance IT-consultant telling people to reinstall their OS each time something pied, I'd be out of business.


----------



## Kreeker

This board seemed to be highly recommended on reddit and here... Now I'm wondering if I made a mistake going with Gigabyte again. I honestly haven't had any real issues, but it seems like others are having a lot of trouble. 

I have a Pro Wifi and don't have a use for wifi right, but I've read if you have a certain setting disabled or enabled in bios the wifi card stops working after a restart. That's unacceptable and it seems like there is no way to fix it via a bios update. That along makes me want to return the board.


----------



## PatrickE

Kreeker said:


> This board seemed to be highly recommended on reddit and here... Now I'm wondering if I made a mistake going with Gigabyte again. I honestly haven't had any real issues, but it seems like others are having a lot of trouble.
> 
> I have a Pro Wifi and don't have a use for wifi right, but I've read if you have a certain setting disabled or enabled in bios the wifi card stops working after a restart. That's unacceptable and it seems like there is no way to fix it via a bios update. That along makes me want to return the board.


The people posting that are having issues are just a tiny fraction of the total number of boards that are out there. The thing is that users that don't have issues don't post very often (like me). I bought the Aorus Elite almost right away when it became locally available (June/July I think), and aside for a few early minor bugs (fixed by bios releases) it works perfectly. After 4-5 months of daily use I have not had one single crash (knock on wood). The Gigabyte support is also really good with Matthew always helping out and keeping us updated.


----------



## panni

Kreeker said:


> This board seemed to be highly recommended on reddit and here... Now I'm wondering if I made a mistake going with Gigabyte again. I honestly haven't had any real issues, but it seems like others are having a lot of trouble.
> 
> I have a Pro Wifi and don't have a use for wifi right, but I've read if you have a certain setting disabled or enabled in bios the wifi card stops working after a restart. That's unacceptable and it seems like there is no way to fix it via a bios update. That along makes me want to return the board.


"People seem to be having issues when driving car X on the moon. I never drive on the moon, I don't even have a spaceship to get there, or use the feature that supposedly makes the car work on the moon, but now I want to return my car." - understandable, but really? Also people who post issues here are a 1% fraction of the happy buyers that just use the mainboards as-is.

Compare the frequency, speediness and quality of BIOS updates, as well as official activity, care and attention (hey Matthew ) in this forum to other X570 mainboard manufacturers. You'll be surprised. Also, to circumvent the whole fanboy discussion: I used ASUS on X370 (don't even ask).


----------



## dansi

My general issue with master x570, and gigabyte, i think they cheaped out on last gen ryzen. As noted earlier, they use 16mb bios chip, so limited in microcodes it can store.
It has been all problems whenever i update bios or overclock using 3200G Zen+.

Those on Zen2 seems to worky fine.....


----------



## Matevž Perko

After some testing, on my X570 Aorus Pro, only bios F5 works stable. All F6 beta bioses are unstable and randomly reset or get corrupted after power loss using XMP pofile. If left on default settings bioses are stable.

RGB fusion still does not work, maybe Kaspersky is interfering with it.

Software problems asside, hopefully whatever bugs they introduced in F6 bioses, will be fixed with next agesa bios version. Official Gigabyte support is clueless, their only response was "It is overclocking". I tesetd the xmp profile with memtest and is 100% stable with no errors.


----------



## Belliash

PatrickE said:


> The people posting that are having issues are just a tiny fraction of the total number of boards that are out there. The thing is that users that don't have issues don't post very often (like me). I bought the Aorus Elite almost right away when it became locally available (June/July I think), and aside for a few early minor bugs (fixed by bios releases) it works perfectly. After 4-5 months of daily use I have not had one single crash (knock on wood). The Gigabyte support is also really good with Matthew always helping out and keeping us updated.


Unfortunately, Gigabyte support sucks. They can only tell you to reinstall os or wait for New bios. They even cannot provide you a Time frame for New release. 

I opened a ticket 772483 for adding RGB Fusion support into bios. Will see what will they respond to me.


----------



## funks

panni said:


> "People seem to be having issues when driving car X on the moon. I never drive on the moon, I don't even have a spaceship to get there, or use the feature that supposedly makes the car work on the moon, but now I want to return my car." - understandable, but really? Also people who post issues here are a 1% fraction of the happy buyers that just use the mainboards as-is.


The only problem is that currently all the X570 Aorus Pro Wifi, and Aorus Ultra has a problem with ERP enabled - basically the the Wifi module goes MIA after shutting down a couple of times. Lots of other X570 boards from other manufacturers do ERP with the same WiFi NGFF card with no issues. May require a board revision to fix but nobody really knows as Gigabyte doesn't seem to want to give a straight answer.

Some of us don't want our keyboards and mouses lit up during when the computer is shutdown hence wanting ERP enabled.


----------



## Deepcuts

funks said:


> Some of us don't want our keyboards and mouses lit up during when the computer is shutdown hence wanting ERP enabled.


I have ERP at default/disabled and my keyboard and mouse are not lit when the PC is shutdown.


----------



## RaXelliX

dansi said:


> My general issue with master x570, and gigabyte, i think they cheaped out on last gen ryzen. As noted earlier, they use 16mb bios chip, so limited in microcodes it can store.
> It has been all problems whenever i update bios or overclock using 3200G Zen+.
> 
> Those on Zen2 seems to worky fine.....


Well to be clear Gigabyte BIOS is only around 10MB in size so a 16MB chip is not a problem. Tho i agree that on the higher end boards like the Master they could have included a 32MB chip instead. Thankfully Gigabyte is one the few who also uses dual BIOS chips on their boards. And the Master (and Xtreme) have a socketed (main BIOS) chip so should the need arise it could be swapped out for a bigger chip in the future without changing the board.


----------



## pal

Matevž Perko said:


> After some testing, on my X570 Aorus Pro, only bios F5 works stable. All F6 beta bioses are unstable and randomly reset or get corrupted after power loss using XMP pofile. If left on default settings bioses are stable.
> 
> RGB fusion still does not work, maybe Kaspersky is interfering with it.
> 
> Software problems asside, hopefully whatever bugs they introduced in F6 bioses, will be fixed with next agesa bios version. Official Gigabyte support is clueless, their only response was "It is overclocking". I tesetd the xmp profile with memtest and is 100% stable with no errors.


Interesting, I am using PRO and did test all F6 beta bioses and had no issues, now on F6e. Whats you ddram voltage in OS when you enable XMP?


----------



## iMaceh

RAINFIRE said:


> So I installed F7E for the Master.  Do you guys keep a changelog of what's fixed? or what is fixed? Do record of changes only show on the website once it's final. Also, descriptions on website are not very good.


Where do those bios come out? because on the x570 aorus elite website the bios f5b is the newest


----------



## bluechris

pal said:


> Interesting, I am using PRO and did test all F6 beta bioses and had no issues, now on F6e. Whats you ddram voltage in OS when you enable XMP?


No problems also here with a Pro and xmp and all bioses. Im in f6e atm.


----------



## L.Thorne

iMaceh said:


> Where do those bios come out? because on the x570 aorus elite website the bios f5b is the newest


Post #4 of this thread.


----------



## panni

bluechris said:


> No problems also here with a Pro and xmp and all bioses. Im in f6e atm.


Same here, F6b on a Pro, rock stable.


----------



## pschorr1123

dansi said:


> My general issue with master x570, and gigabyte, i think they cheaped out on last gen ryzen. As noted earlier, they use 16mb bios chip, so limited in microcodes it can store.
> It has been all problems whenever i update bios or overclock using 3200G Zen+.
> 
> Those on Zen2 seems to worky fine.....



Have you opened a support ticket with GB support? I've read of your issues when pairing the APU with this board and feel that they might not know of all bugs/ issues with APUs installed on this board mainly because most people are going to pair a top tier CPU with a top tier board so they are not getting too many people giving them info to reproduce the issues. Also most of their focus is probably on the ever changing AGESA for 3000 CPUs such as the upcoming 3950X.

Also I am curios since this board lacks an HDMI or DP do you have to use a discreet GPU with your APU on this board? Or is there some way to pass through the video to a USB 3.0 port or something?

I remember reading that the 2200G only has 8 PCIE 3.0 lanes so your GPU would eat all of those up.


----------



## Matevž Perko

pal said:


> Interesting, I am using PRO and did test all F6 beta bioses and had no issues, now on F6e. Whats you ddram voltage in OS when you enable XMP?


On F5 in Aida64 1.380 V. It was the same with F6 bioses. Fixing it to 1.350 does not help.


----------



## Nijo

pschorr1123 said:


> You only need to rename the file to GIGABYTE.bin if you are using the Q-Flashback utility (button on back of motherboard IO)
> 
> If you are using Q flash from within the bios then no.
> 
> Make sure you are using a Fat32 formatted usb flash drive. If still having issues try re downloading bios and a different usb drive


Thanks man, I used another usb drive and it worked just fine.


----------



## Jasimo

Deepcuts said:


> I have ERP at default/disabled and my keyboard and mouse are not lit when the PC is shutdown.




Same for me, ERP disabled, keyboard not lit after shutdown. Using a Ultra


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk Pro


----------



## RaXelliX

Jasimo said:


> Same for me, ERP disabled, keyboard not lit after shutdown. Using a Ultra


Using Master 9 out of 10 times keyboard does not stay lit. ErP always disabled. I won't bother enabling it for that one time that sometimes happens to stay lit.


----------



## Jasimo

RaXelliX said:


> Using Master 9 out of 10 times keyboard does not stay lit. ErP always disabled. I won't bother enabling it for that one time that sometimes happens to stay lit.




Absolutely 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk Pro


----------



## pal

Matevž Perko said:


> On F5 in Aida64 1.380 V. It was the same with F6 bioses. Fixing it to 1.350 does not help.


1.38v is fine. Some earlier versions didnt raise dram V to 1.35 when you select XMP. 
Strange situation. It s always a possible there is something wrong with mobo.


----------



## Illined

dansi said:


> My general issue with master x570, and gigabyte, i think they cheaped out on last gen ryzen. As noted earlier, they use 16mb bios chip, so limited in microcodes it can store.
> It has been all problems whenever i update bios or overclock using 3200G Zen+.
> 
> Those on Zen2 seems to worky fine.....



I understand the limitations of a 16MB chip when a BIOS-file also contains images used for the background and such. MSI have gone so far to re-release older boards with a bigger chip. I haven't however seen these problems mentioned before for Gigabyte.


Even though any new motherboard is an option for the older generation as well as being tailormade for the current generation, I do wonder why you would go ahead and buy a very expensive motherboard to run a previous-gen chip on. Any 4XX-series motherboard would suffice. Upgrade-proofing for the future would dictate to wait with the motherboard as prices will likely come down and boards could get newer revisions.


----------



## dansi

pschorr1123 said:


> Have you opened a support ticket with GB support? I've read of your issues when pairing the APU with this board and feel that they might not know of all bugs/ issues with APUs installed on this board mainly because most people are going to pair a top tier CPU with a top tier board so they are not getting too many people giving them info to reproduce the issues. Also most of their focus is probably on the ever changing AGESA for 3000 CPUs such as the upcoming 3950X.
> 
> Also I am curios since this board lacks an HDMI or DP do you have to use a discreet GPU with your APU on this board? Or is there some way to pass through the video to a USB 3.0 port or something?
> 
> I remember reading that the 2200G only has 8 PCIE 3.0 lanes so your GPU would eat all of those up.


I thought posting here is enough. 
Luckly the 3200G is a temp until 3950X lol.
I hope 4950X next year can fit into the bios.
Wasnt MSI caught out with cheap bios size just recently


----------



## RaXelliX

dansi said:


> I thought posting here is enough.
> Luckly the 3200G is a temp until 3950X lol.
> I hope 4950X next year can fit into the bios.
> Wasnt MSI caught out with cheap bios size just recently


3200G seems like an odd temp unless you are running off the integrated graphics right now?
Otherwise would not 3600 make more sense as a temporary CPU?

MSI was in a unique position as they had increased their BIOS size more than they themselves thought would happen. They tried to blame it on AMD microcode being bigger but that's load of BS. Like i said Gigabyte's BIOS is currently around 10MB. Even if it gets 50% bigger for next generation which is doubtful it would still fit within a 16MB chip.


----------



## Nijo

Coming from an Asus Crosshair VI Hero, which I bought on Release Day of Ryzen 1000, I could write a book about the problems with the Crosshair in the last two and a half years...
X570 Aorus Master has a very high quality with some small (software related) problems, but nothing realy serious.

For me RGB Fusion does not work, stays at "Please wait..." and then nothing happens. There isn´t anything connected to the RGB headers, it´s just the board and RAM (which is compatible to RGB Fusion). So I would like to see it in Bios, just setting a color and forget about it.


----------



## Ufuk Özsaran

Hello to everyone.

i think i have a big problem..

let me first specify my system ;

Ryzen 9 3900X
X570 Aorus Master F7B bios.
G.Skill 2x8 F4 4000C18Q-32GTZ 1.35v
Asus RX5700XT
AX1500i
etc..

the problem starts like this..this ram is in the QVL list. everything is automatically tuned in bios.. manually setting ram(18.19.19.19.39).I give a voltage of 1.35 schedules.

4000 MHz does not work in this way.. *Does not turn on even at 3600 MHz*. crashes in cinebench r15 test even if desktop comes.. 3200 MHz does not open above. If I do 4000 MHz, if I leave the timings automatically, but the system starts up. but then the timings are 25.25.25.70.. ram only works at 2133mhz.. fully stable.

https://www.newegg.com/global/tr-en/g-skill-32gb-288-pin-ddr4-sdram/p/N82E16820232860

I bought this product.I hope it solves my problem

Is there a problem with the processor? Or are the rams incompatible? I couldn't figure it out.

anybody have an idea?

All thank you..


----------



## wingman99

Ufuk Özsaran said:


> Hello to everyone.
> 
> i think i have a big problem..
> 
> let me first specify my system ;
> 
> Ryzen 9 3900X
> X570 Aorus Master F7B bios.
> G.Skill 2x8 F4 4000C18Q-32GTZ 1.35v
> Asus RX5700XT
> AX1500i
> etc..
> 
> the problem starts like this..this ram is in the QVL list. everything is automatically tuned in bios.. manually setting ram(18.19.19.19.39).I give a voltage of 1.35 schedules.
> 
> 4000 MHz does not work in this way.. *Does not turn on even at 3600 MHz*. crashes in cinebench r15 test even if desktop comes.. 3200 MHz does not open above. If I do 4000 MHz, if I leave the timings automatically, but the system starts up. but then the timings are 25.25.25.70.. ram only works at 2133mhz.. fully stable.
> 
> https://www.newegg.com/global/tr-en/g-skill-32gb-288-pin-ddr4-sdram/p/N82E16820232860
> 
> I bought this product.I hope it solves my problem
> 
> Is there a problem with the processor? Or are the rams incompatible? I couldn't figure it out.
> 
> anybody have an idea?
> 
> All thank you..


AMD only guarantees 3200 speed to work, any higher than that is overclocking at your own risk.


----------



## Elrick

Ufuk Özsaran said:


> Hello to everyone.
> 
> https://www.newegg.com/global/tr-en/g-skill-32gb-288-pin-ddr4-sdram/p/N82E16820232860
> 
> I bought this product.I hope it solves my problem
> 
> Is there a problem with the processor? Or are the rams incompatible? I couldn't figure it out.
> 
> anybody have an idea?
> 
> All thank you..


Bought this very same product for my x570 Master using a 3800x cpu model and it has always run at it's specified speed of 3600Mhz without any faults.

Using the current Beta Bios version '7E' and it's been the most reliable and perfect AMD rig, I have built thus far.


----------



## funks

Jasimo said:


> Same for me, ERP disabled, keyboard not lit after shutdown. Using a Ultra
> 
> 
> Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk Pro


Good for you, some people are having this problem with ERP disabled on the he Aorus Ultra and the Aorus Pro WiFi is providing power to some USB ports (in my case, sometimes my G502 HERO mouse is lit up) even though the PC is shut down. Some have reported it happening to their keyboards as well.

Other people have noticed that replacing the WiFi module fixes the issue - but Intel WiFi module installed on the board is used on other X570 motherboards from Asus, MSI and etc and no problems with ERP enabled and the module disappearing requiring a power plug pull to temporarily fix.


----------



## ericchaipc

Question , for X570 Master which have 3 m.2 pcie slot . How many are direct to cpu and how many is come from chipset ? and im having issues to boot up using xmp for my ram @ 3600 if i plug in M.2 A and M.2B i have 2 nvme at the moment . Once i change the second to m.2 c , i dont have issues booting up xmp . Does this have to do with the pcie limitation or its adding extra load when u plug in 2 m.2 that come from cpu . Thats the reason why i cant boot xmp . Just my assumption , anyone out there having ame experience ?


----------



## Ufuk Özsaran

ericchaipc said:


> Question , for X570 Master which have 3 m.2 pcie slot . How many are direct to cpu and how many is come from chipset ? and im having issues to boot up using xmp for my ram @ 3600 if i plug in M.2 A and M.2B i have 2 nvme at the moment . Once i change the second to m.2 c , i dont have issues booting up xmp . Does this have to do with the pcie limitation or its adding extra load when u plug in 2 m.2 that come from cpu . Thats the reason why i cant boot xmp . Just my assumption , anyone out there having ame experience ?





Hello..

I wonder if the problem I mentioned above can be related to this? I also have ssd in m2a and m2b slots.


----------



## gurusmi

I also use an Aorus X570 Master.

I have installed a AMD 5700XT graphics card on PCIe 4x16
I have installed a 1TB Sabrent NVME SSD on M.2a (PCIe 4.0x4, CPU)
I have installed a 2TB Intel 660P NVMe in M.2c (chipset)
I have installed 4 Corsair Vengeance LPX 3600CL18 8GB running on XMP.

As the Intel SSD is a pure data drive i did want to have it connected to the chipset as i did not want to limit my graphics card. I never faced an issue about booting in XMP. I tested that DRAM calculator values for a 3600CL16 setup (safe values). Also here no problem at all.


----------



## Ufuk Özsaran

gurusmi said:


> I also use an Aorus X570 Master.
> 
> I have installed a AMD 5700XT graphics card on PCIe 4x16
> I have installed a 1TB Sabrent NVME SSD on M.2a (PCIe 4.0x4, CPU)
> I have installed a 2TB Intel 660P NVMe in M.2c (chipset)
> I have installed 4 Corsair Vengeance LPX 3600CL18 8GB running on XMP.
> 
> As the Intel SSD is a pure data drive i did want to have it connected to the chipset as i did not want to limit my graphics card. I never faced an issue about booting in XMP. I tested that DRAM calculator values for a 3600CL16 setup (safe values). Also here no problem at all.




What is your bios version?


----------



## gurusmi

X570 Master: F7E (latest beta) works w/o any issue since F6 or so. I got the Board installed the newest BIOS and since then it ran the XMP-profile without any issue


----------



## ericchaipc

Ufuk Özsaran said:


> Hello..
> 
> I wonder if the problem I mentioned above can be related to this? I also have ssd in m2a and m2b slots.


Did you having issues booting using xmp ?


----------



## pschorr1123

ericchaipc said:


> Question , for X570 Master which have 3 m.2 pcie slot . How many are direct to cpu and how many is come from chipset ? and im having issues to boot up using xmp for my ram @ 3600 if i plug in M.2 A and M.2B i have 2 nvme at the moment . Once i change the second to m.2 c , i dont have issues booting up xmp . Does this have to do with the pcie limitation or its adding extra load when u plug in 2 m.2 that come from cpu . Thats the reason why i cant boot xmp . Just my assumption , anyone out there having ame experience ?


Here is the block diagram for the x570 Master. 

However, pcie lanes have nothing to do with XMP or RAM so not sure what is causing your issue

Edit:M.2 B and M.2 C are both fed from the chipset however, m.2c will take away sata ports 4/5 if used. (numbering starts at 0)


----------



## Ufuk Özsaran

ericchaipc said:


> Did you having issues booting using xmp ?




Hello.. 

Yes.. I mentioned my problem on a back page... :thumb:


----------



## dansi

pschorr1123 said:


> Here is the block diagram for the x570 Master.
> 
> However, pcie lanes have nothing to do with XMP or RAM so not sure what is causing your issue
> 
> Edit:M.2 B and M.2 C are both fed from the chipset however, m.2c will take away sata ports 4/5 if used. (numbering starts at 0)


Interesting read.

Say if i put a x4 nvme on the x570 chipset, and i also run a usb3.2 that is also connected to chipset and do file transfer to this nvme, does it mean it will slow down from congestion?

as the connection to cpu is only x4.


----------



## Moparman

Has anyone tried using a raid card in the bottom pcie slot on the Master?


----------



## bluechris

Moparman said:


> Has anyone tried using a raid card in the bottom pcie slot on the Master?


 I don't have the master but the Pro if this is helpfull, i have made an esxi 6.7 that has on it all bellow and all work perfectly fine at full speed

3nd pci slotx16 a hpe p440 4gb cache raid controller (drives 4x 4tb sas hdd's and 2 samsung pm1643 1tb sas Ssd's)
2nd pci slotx16 a hpe p420 2gb cache raid controller (drives 4x 1tb Samsung Evo and 1x120gb sas Hp Ssd)
1st pci slotx16 a hpe 560sfp+ dual 10gb ethernet
In 1st m2 slot i have installed a 32gb optane
Since i had no more slots i have connected in the top pcix1 a nvidia gt710 with a riser.
In bottom pcix1 i have an extra Intel 1gb ethernet.

Im waiting a Supermicro riser that will give me 2 x 8 pci slots so in the 1st pciX16 i will manage to put there the 2 HPE raid controllers and i will gain one more slot for my Lsi logic raid controller that is sitting atm outside of the box, even though i bought a m2 to pcix4 adapter but i destroyed it trying to cut the right side of it to be able to fit a x8 size card.

Everything is working great and that was something that i wasn't expecting really and everything runs below 170w (in idle condition of my 3600ryzen) because all this cards was in a HP dl380 g8 that i was using that was much slower and consuming double the power with huge noise... I miss only IPMI from this board but kudos to gigabyte for the great work they did.
Im on latest beta bios with Csm enabled, Pbo enabled, 32gb Gskill bdies at 3600cl14 and Cpu is water-cooled with a D5, a Gtx360 rad push/pull and Ek cpu block.
In the next days i will watercool the chipset but even if i have blocks for the mosfets the board is happy having only 39c in them.

I forgot to mention that the plastic thing that is above all aorus boards is not good for air circulation because it blocks the air to reach the mosfet heatsink fins, so i took it out


----------



## briank

Why does the Gigabyte website list a X570 Aorus PRO NON-WIFI but I can only find the WIFI version for sale?

The WiFi version is only $40 cheaper than the Ultra, so I'd probably go with the Ultra for the 3rd M.2 slot and the "better" chipset fan. But if the non-WiFi version of the Pro was available for $30 or $40 cheaper ($70 to $80 cheaper than the Ultra), then I'd probably go with that...


----------



## bluechris

briank said:


> Why does the Gigabyte website list a X570 Aorus PRO NON-WIFI but I can only find the WIFI version for sale?
> 
> 
> 
> The WiFi version is only $40 cheaper than the Ultra, so I'd probably go with the Ultra for the 3rd M.2 slot and the "better" chipset fan. But if the non-WiFi version was avaible for $30 or $40 cheaper, then I'd probably go with that...


In Greece we have the opposite... From where i but at least they have the pro.


----------



## gabmzzn

bluechris said:


> I don't have the master but the Pro if this is helpfull, i have made an esxi 6.7 that has on it all bellow and all work perfectly fine at full speed
> 
> 3nd pci slotx16 a hpe p440 4gb cache raid controller (drives 4x 4tb sas hdd's and 2 samsung pm1643 1tb sas Ssd's)
> 2nd pci slotx16 a hpe p420 2gb cache raid controller (drives 4x 1tb Samsung Evo and 1x120gb sas Hp Ssd)
> 1st pci slotx16 a hpe 560sfp+ dual 10gb ethernet
> In 1st m2 slot i have installed a 32gb optane
> Since i had no more slots i have connected in the top pcix1 a nvidia gt710 with a riser.
> In bottom pcix1 i have an extra Intel 1gb ethernet.
> 
> Im waiting a Supermicro riser that will give me 2 x 8 pci slots so in the 1st pciX16 i will manage to put there the 2 HPE raid controllers and i will gain one more slot for my Lsi logic raid controller that is sitting atm outside of the box, even though i bought a m2 to pcix4 adapter but i destroyed it trying to cut the right side of it to be able to fit a x8 size card.
> 
> Everything is working great and that was something that i wasn't expecting really and everything runs below 170w (in idle condition of my 3600ryzen) because all this cards was in a HP dl380 g8 that i was using that was much slower and consuming double the power with huge noise... I miss only IPMI from this board but kudos to gigabyte for the great work they did.
> Im on latest beta bios with Csm enabled, Pbo enabled, 32gb Gskill bdies at 3600cl14 and Cpu is water-cooled with a D5, a Gtx360 rad push/pull and Ek cpu block.
> In the next days i will watercool the chipset but even if i have blocks for the mosfets the board is happy having only 39c in them.
> 
> I forgot to mention that the plastic thing that is above all aorus boards is not good for air circulation because it blocks the air to reach the mosfet heatsink fins, so i took it out


With all those things attached what are your chipset temperatures?


----------



## bluechris

gabmzzn said:


> With all those things attached what are your chipset temperatures?


Thats a tricky question, i wanted to ask here and i had forgot.
In AIDA i see Chipset temp and PCH Diode temp... which one is really the chipset? as chipset i mean the chip under the heatsink with the fan. I really want to know that, because in my screenshot if this has 50c atm i am fine and i dont need to watercool it or anything but if it is the 65c then i will do it

EC1 Temp is a sensor in the Backplane of the 4x4TB Sas HDs and EC2 is my water temp

Edit: In hardware info also i have 2 chipset temps in 2 different sections, i attached 2nd screenshot


----------



## gurusmi

I was told that the lower one is correct. with 50°C your just 1°C higher than me with only a PCIe 4.0 5700XT, a PCIe 4.0 SSD and a second PCIe 3.0 SSD in M.2 slot 3


----------



## bluechris

gurusmi said:


> I was told that the lower one is correct. with 50°C your just 1°C higher than me with only a PCIe 4.0 5700XT, a PCIe 4.0 SSD and a second PCIe 3.0 SSD in M.2 slot 3


Cool thx, but the other what is it?


----------



## gurusmi

I don't know. but i have similar values. I was told about because i was afraid about that 64°C all the time. i thought i need a watercooled pch.


----------



## Javajix

Hi All,

today i installed the Gigabyte Aorus X570 Elite with this motherboard windows crashes (blue screen) if i enable XMP on my Ram (4 x 8Gb ddr4 Corsair vengeance pro 3200 CAS 16 CMW16GX4M2C3200C16),

i have update the bios with the latest version F5b but no luck.

Before i had an asus crosshair Hero VI Motherboard (X370) and the rams runs good. 

My cpu is a Ryzen 3900x.

Thanks for any help


----------



## GBT-MatthewH

Javajix said:


> Hi All,
> 
> today i installed the Gigabyte Aorus X570 Elite with this motherboard windows crashes (blue screen) if i enable XMP on my Ram (4 x 8Gb ddr4 Corsair vengeance pro 3200 CAS 16 CMW16GX4M2C3200C16),
> 
> i have update the bios with the latest version F5b but no luck.
> 
> Before i had an asus crosshair Hero VI Motherboard (X370) and the rams runs good.
> 
> My cpu is a Ryzen 3900x.
> 
> Thanks for any help


Is this a fresh install of windows?


----------



## Javajix

GBT-MatthewH said:


> Is this a fresh install of windows?


Yes, i have re-installed windows, chipset drivers etc.

Now i have manually set the ram multiplier to 30 (3000Mhz) and is stable, but it's very strange that doesn't support 3200Mhz.


----------



## gabmzzn

bluechris said:


> Cool thx, but the other what is it?


On my master I had the same temperature difference like you, if one is 50c the other will be roughly 15c more aprox, the PCH Diode temp is the temperature provided by the chip itself made by AMD, the lower one is provided by the motherboard, I have no idea how both sensor the temperature, the thing is, and this is very strange, I tried replacing the thermal pad of the chipset heatsink cooler for an average thermal paste, and on my case it lowered that 15c disparity down to roughly 8c, meaning that the temperature provided by the motherboard maintained but the temperature (higher one) provided by the chipset itself lowered noticeable, I have read from others that with high quality thermal paste they made lower the motherboard sensor temperature as well, so really no need to even have a fan running, much less water cool it, with an average temperature at my room I have right now as result 55c and 63 on PCH diode, so I disconnected the fan because there is no need of it at all on my case to be honest, even on gaming my temperature doesn't even move. And to be fair your current temperatures looks completely fine, I would worry if you have +80c on idle in the lower temp sensor (which, is from the fan is based his fan curve, that shows "concern" when the temp reaches 85)


----------



## funks

Javajix said:


> Hi All,
> 
> today i installed the Gigabyte Aorus X570 Elite with this motherboard windows crashes (blue screen) if i enable XMP on my Ram (4 x 8Gb ddr4 Corsair vengeance pro 3200 CAS 16 CMW16GX4M2C3200C16),
> 
> i have update the bios with the latest version F5b but no luck.
> 
> Before i had an asus crosshair Hero VI Motherboard (X370) and the rams runs good.
> 
> My cpu is a Ryzen 3900x.
> 
> Thanks for any help


Similar problem happened with my X570 Aorus Pro WiFi. Can't run 4x16GB G.Skill Trident Z RGB (rated 3200MT/s @ CL16) at 3200 MT/s. Had to set the memory multiplier down to 3133 MT/s otherwise I'd get blue screens (and memory errors in MemTest86) - ran the latest BIOS as well (F6c). Removed the motherboard from my PC due to the ERP causing the WiFi module to disappear problem and put back my old Asus ROG Strix X470-F - enabled XMP and 3200 MT/s works without issues (no bluescreens, and no crashes - BIOS 4220). 

Same CPU (3900x). Supposedly the X570 boards had better memory stability / support, but that ain't true in some cases.


----------



## athkatla

Javajix said:


> Yes, i have re-installed windows, chipset drivers etc.
> 
> 
> 
> Now i have manually set the ram multiplier to 30 (3000Mhz) and is stable, but it's very strange that doesn't support 3200Mhz.


What is the version of your RAM?
I have 4.32 version and can't boot at XMP profile I have to change TRS to 55 instead of 54 to make the stable.

Sent from my BLA-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Javajix

athkatla said:


> What is the version of your RAM?
> I have 4.32 version and can't boot at XMP profile I have to change TRS to 55 instead of 54 to make the stable.


Thank you for the answer.

How i can check the ram version?

I bought 2 dimm one year ago and other 2 dimm a week ago.


----------



## userxxx

Hey there, some observation/questions from my side.


I have X570 AORUS MASTER, with F7B bios. CPU is 3900x. Running on Fedora linux (5.3.5 kernel). 



The weird things:
My SSD drives are connected to M.2 slots (Samsung 970 PRO 1TB to A, Micron MTFDHAL3T2MCE-1AN1ZABYY to C).
And I cannot see both of them in the bios. It shows that my M.2 slots are just empty. But in `boot order` I can see my samsung drive with grub loader. OS also detects them perfectly.


Fan control. It is a pain under linux.
I have two 140mm PWM fans that connected to SYS_FAN2 and SYS_FAN4 respectively. Bios can control them nicely, but ... I want to control them from my OS.

Looks like board has IT8733E chip. For some reasons I can read the current RPM value just from one fan, and not for both.
I can also adjust PWM value using linux's it8792 driver via sysfs. But bios is overriding my value each time (I guess it's Smart Fan feature).
So can Smart Fan be disabled somehow ?


TurboCharger
I saw some information/software that related to windows. But how I can enable that for my front USB ports under linux ? It's really nice to have!



Any comments/manuals are welcome.


Thanks for you work!


----------



## athkatla

Javajix said:


> Thank you for the answer.
> 
> 
> 
> How i can check the ram version?
> 
> 
> 
> I bought 2 dimm one year ago and other 2 dimm a week ago.


It's written on the sticker on the DIMM

Sent from my BLA-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## userxxx

Ufuk Özsaran said:


> Hello to everyone.
> 
> i think i have a big problem..
> 
> let me first specify my system ;
> 
> Ryzen 9 3900X
> X570 Aorus Master F7B bios.
> G.Skill 2x8 F4 4000C18Q-32GTZ 1.35v
> Asus RX5700XT
> AX1500i
> etc..
> 
> the problem starts like this..this ram is in the QVL list. everything is automatically tuned in bios.. manually setting ram(18.19.19.19.39).I give a voltage of 1.35 schedules.
> 
> 4000 MHz does not work in this way.. *Does not turn on even at 3600 MHz*. crashes in cinebench r15 test even if desktop comes.. 3200 MHz does not open above. If I do 4000 MHz, if I leave the timings automatically, but the system starts up. but then the timings are 25.25.25.70.. ram only works at 2133mhz.. fully stable.
> 
> https://www.newegg.com/global/tr-en/g-skill-32gb-288-pin-ddr4-sdram/p/N82E16820232860
> 
> I bought this product.I hope it solves my problem
> 
> Is there a problem with the processor? Or are the rams incompatible? I couldn't figure it out.
> 
> anybody have an idea?
> 
> All thank you..


I have the same board, cpu, and bios. My ram is 2x16GB F4-4000C19-16GTZSW. XMP is off. I was able to run it stable at 3400 with 1.35v. Everything other sets on "auto", so timings like 15-15-15 (need to check).


Have you tried that guide - https://www.tweaktown.com/guides/9224/gigabyte-amd-x570-ryzen-overclocking-guide/index.html ?
or ryzen dram calculator ?


----------



## ericchaipc

*SX8200 Pro 2TB is not running at advertise speed .*

Sad just get a ADAT SX8200 Pro doesnt run at advertise speed :


X570 Master 
3900X
on first M.2 slot .


----------



## sl33py_mate

*Question to any and all users x570 owners! prefer honest sources and experiece over articles and biased reviews*

Excuse my semi laziness, done a lot of reading today, eyes need not do anymore if they want to stay intact, so im unsure if this has been answered already

But how are you, or anyone else finding 570 bios? restricted, vague naming, bad menus like z390? im not familiar enough to know if its the same bios but for AMD or whether its all different, not with just AMD related settings. 

I am so very tired after my mm710 troubleshooting, excuse any mistakes

if unclear, is disabling any USBs, for example, an option? you know, the stuff you wanna be able to access on a bios level




This was meant to be a reply to one of the posts on page1, i am not too sure how to tell if that has worked, but if not can someone tell me how to/if i can tag/@/mention a given user?

yeah PCs are my hobby as of kinda recently (near a year) and i am clueless with forums and what im doing, im letting the irony sink in, are you?
go figure


----------



## Fff Fff

ericchaipc said:


> Sad just get a ADAT SX8200 Pro doesnt run at advertise speed :
> X570 Master
> 3900X
> on first M.2 slot .


In my case, not only ssd is slow, but also games. I bought a 3900x, x570 aorus pro, 2080 super and games run 2 times slower than they should.
I built my computer almost 3 months ago and since then I have been waiting for the normal bios.

Gigabyte just ignores this problem. Tech support advises write to Samsung or remove the sound card. Really??? Maybe my mouse or keyboard is incompatible with gigabyte x570 aorus pro? :specool: This is ridiculous. 

BF V: FullHD, DXR off = 80 fps on 2080 super.





War Thunder: FullHD, high preset, cpu test = 8955 points. Systems with ryzen 3600 and rx 580 get 11500 points.





Samsung evo 970 plus 1tb = 1700 MB/s sequential write
https://i.ibb.co/p0bcctL/asd.png

How should I use a gigabyte motherboard? This is the worst purchase in a long time.


----------



## bluechris

gurusmi said:


> I don't know. but i have similar values. I was told about because i was afraid about that 64°C all the time. i thought i need a watercooled pch.


I wasnt feeling right, so i did it and now temps are a bit better


----------



## gurusmi

bluechris said:


> I wasnt feeling right, so i did it and now temps are a bit better


Water on the chipset is also my plan. I'm right now using an AiO. Alphacool eisbaer LT360. Quite a good system. But my chipset fan drives me nuts. I'm sitting next to my rig and i'm working on it all day long. And all day long that sawtooth behavior of the fan. Up and down and up... about once a minute.

I thought about getting an 3950x. But that will have to wait. I do not want to have that noise next to me all the day. But in difference to others i do not want having my chipset uncooled. It is with that fan working this way around 50°C. I do not have any hysteresis curve on the fan control that covers the temp jumps like it was at the Asus Crosshair 7 Hero.

So i planned to get a BlingBling case. I'm thinking of a few one. LianLi O11Dynamic XL Rog..., Anidees AI Crystal XL RGB V3, Thermaltake (Core C71, View 71TG or The Tower), Abkoncore Ramesses 780 or an Phanteks Enthoo luxe 2. Then a fully customized Water cooling system incl. CPU, GFX, Chipset and VRM coolers... I estimated that pricetag higher than that one for the 3950X.

At that german company they sell a full chipset/VRM water coolant for the X570 Elite. https://shop.anfi-tec.de/gigabyte-x570-aorus-elite.html


----------



## ericchaipc

Ufuk Özsaran said:


> Hello..
> 
> I wonder if the problem I mentioned above can be related to this? I also have ssd in m2a and m2b slots.


have u try manual setting for ur ram ?


----------



## Rapidian

Fff Fff said:


> In my case, not only ssd is slow, but also games. I bought a 3900x, x570 aorus pro, 2080 super and games run 2 times slower than they should.
> I built my computer almost 3 months ago and since then I have been waiting for the normal bios.


I found that a fresh install with a UEFI bios and not legacy MBR solved some of the stuttering and slow issues. I get the advertised speeds. Here's what you do.... Before you install Windows, you should select disable CSM in the bios, then install. After that it doesn't matter if you keep CSM disabled or not. It's the install of Windows that caused this problem on two boards in experience.


----------



## timOC83

*x570 master + 2700x*

Hi,

on x570 Master (f7e) with 2700x:

is it normal not to have a xfr enhancement menu or AMD overclocking menu? would like to increase edc value, as all core boost is rather low and ryzen master shows that edc limit is reached.

thanks.


----------



## bluechris

@GBT-MatthewH do you know if a fix is imminent for the iommu problems that appear in latest beta? 
I have the X570 Pro with F6E bios and in esxi (6.7U3) all went crazy after this update. I disable a passthrough device, i reboot and still shows i need to reboot to be enabled. There wasnt problem with the previous bios version.


----------



## rastaviper

Rapidian said:


> I found that a fresh install with a UEFI bios and not legacy MBR solved some of the stuttering and slow issues. I get the advertised speeds. Here's what you do.... Before you install Windows, you should select disable CSM in the bios, then install. After that it doesn't matter if you keep CSM disabled or not. It's the install of Windows that caused this problem on two boards in experience.


I moved with the same ssd drive and windows 10 installation, from a system with a Phenom 955 and Asus 790FX to a Ryzen 360xx on a x570 Aorus Elite without a single problem.
All games and Benchs run great and with nice scores.

No real need to reinstall everything if you just remove old drivers and allow windows to just install the new one. I haven't even installed the AMD chipset drivers.


----------



## dansi

timOC83 said:


> Hi,
> 
> on x570 Master (f7e) with 2700x:
> 
> is it normal not to have a xfr enhancement menu or AMD overclocking menu? would like to increase edc value, as all core boost is rather low and ryzen master shows that edc limit is reached.
> 
> thanks.


I think zen+ is not fully supported on x570, at least on gigabyte ones i have.


----------



## Ufuk Özsaran

ericchaipc said:


> have u try manual setting for ur ram ?




Of course..I entered the schedule manually.but not stable at all.. 
I gave the 4000 MHz timing at 3600.. system is not stable..


https://www.newegg.com/global/tr-en...ption=2x16 &cm_re=2x16-_-20-232-860-_-Product



I bought these rams.
I hope they solve my problem.


----------



## pschorr1123

Javajix said:


> Thank you for the answer.
> 
> How i can check the ram version?
> 
> I bought 2 dimm one year ago and other 2 dimm a week ago.


When using 4 Dimms on Ryzen it is very important to get them all in the same kit. If you have 2 separate kits even if same manufacturer and brand you will still have problems.

Also very important to manually tune more than just your primary timings. Cad bus , ProcODT, RTT park, etc are very important and vary kit to kit.

Ryzen Dram calc is a good tool to help get on the right track

However, I see you have some Samsung B-Dies coming in your G skill Neo kit that should be drop in , load XMP, Manually set 1.35 ddr volts and you will be all good

You can also download and run Tiaphoon Burner to see what ICs are in your current memory kits



This site here is a good place to learn how to use Ryzen Dram calc and tune your RAM: https://old.reddit.com/r/Amd/comments/cdneto/overclocking_your_memory_from_one_newbie_to/


----------



## pschorr1123

sl33py_mate said:


> Excuse my semi laziness, done a lot of reading today, eyes need not do anymore if they want to stay intact, so im unsure if this has been answered already
> 
> But how are you, or anyone else finding 570 bios? restricted, vague naming, bad menus like z390? im not familiar enough to know if its the same bios but for AMD or whether its all different, not with just AMD related settings.
> 
> I am so very tired after my mm710 troubleshooting, excuse any mistakes
> 
> if unclear, is disabling any USBs, for example, an option? you know, the stuff you wanna be able to access on a bios level
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This was meant to be a reply to one of the posts on page1, i am not too sure how to tell if that has worked, but if not can someone tell me how to/if i can tag/@/mention a given user?
> 
> yeah PCs are my hobby as of kinda recently (near a year) and i am clueless with forums and what im doing, im letting the irony sink in, are you?
> go figure


You can watch this Buildzoid video to see a complete bios walk through on the X570 Extreme to see what settings are there for yourself.


----------



## pills85

Have you tried the PCIe Generation setting in Bios?
I had issues with low/inconsistent SSD speeds and enforcing PCIe Gen. 3 fixed that completely for me.

I've just picked up a Vega 56 for 200€. If I find anything problematic I will post it here.
My old GTX 760 was running just fine on my X570 Elite. 

Make sure you have the PCIe Gen. set to Gen. 3 in Bios and see if that helps. 
As for the lower than expected fps.. 
now there's a whole lot of components and potential issues involved. I wouldn't immediately blame the board unless most other main factors have been checked on. 
Like:
Is the 3900X reaching the expected boost clocks? 
Is the 2080 set up correctly, so there's no power saving or fps limiting setting in place?
Is the card drawing as much power as expected? 
Are the temps reasonable?
How does it perform in GPU benchmarks and are power draw and temps ok during those?


----------



## BMDJag

@GBT-MatthewH In the gigabyte overclocking Buildzoid video he states that gigabyte boards lose PCIe Gen 4 capability at 1.2v SOC instead of 1.1v. Is that true for all motherboards or just the extreme, in my case I have a x570 Master?

Is there a way to tell if PCIe Gen 4 has been disabled?

Thanks


----------



## Bronson

Hi I've bought the X570 I AORUS PRO WIFI (rev. 1.0) | Motherboard recently and I'm having three issues:

1. I can't really tell if it's using the XMP profile from my RAM (3000), it says in BIOS that it's using it, but I've never saw them reaching that speed. How can I check it to be sure?

2. The Chipset temps are really high, hoverin 74° and such in idle. 

3. The main SSD temps are horrendous, even with the big heatsink that comes with and the chipset heatsink above, around 60°/65° when idle. On the other hand the SSD in the back, while hot, it's around 45°50°.

These are the componenets of my RIG:

LIAN LI PC-Q39
Gigabyte X570 I AORUS PRO WIFI
AMD Ryzen 3900x
NXZT Kraken X52
Corsair Vengeance LPX 64GB
AORUS NVMe Gen4 SSD 2TB (under the chipset heatsink)
SSD M2 NVMe INTEL 660p 2TB (in the back of the mobo)
1 HDD WDBlack 4 TB
ASUS STRIX 1080 ti
Corsair SF600



...and yes I know that my CASE is horrible for temps and doesn't have fans, but yet I thought that you could have this new GEN4 SSDs in even smaller cases like the Louqe, Sabre and similar.
What is the level of risk of operating with this temps constantly? any solution or idea will be more than welcome, if not I'm thinking of selling this new SSD or even leave the ITX stuff for goo


----------



## pal

timOC83 said:


> Hi,
> 
> on x570 Master (f7e) with 2700x:
> 
> is it normal not to have a xfr enhancement menu or AMD overclocking menu? would like to increase edc value, as all core boost is rather low and ryzen master shows that edc limit is reached.
> 
> thanks.


Take a look in AmD CBS. 
I suggest you do not tweek nothing in Amd overclocking menu.


----------



## Speedster159

timOC83 said:


> Hi,
> 
> on x570 Master (f7e) with 2700x:
> 
> is it normal not to have a xfr enhancement menu or AMD overclocking menu? would like to increase edc value, as all core boost is rather low and ryzen master shows that edc limit is reached.
> 
> thanks.


You could just go to the PBO menu, put the limits to "Motherboard" which maxes out all the PBO limits.


----------



## timOC83

Speedster159 said:


> You could just go to the PBO menu, put the limits to "Motherboard" which maxes out all the PBO limits.


There is no such menu.



pal said:


> Take a look in AmD CBS.
> I suggest you do not tweek nothing in Amd overclocking menu.


You cant really set anything concerning power limits in AMD CBS. Also, there is no AMD overclocking menu.



dansi said:


> I think zen+ is not fully supported on x570, at least on gigabyte ones i have.


So, hoping for AGESA 1.0.0.4 to include an unified AMD overclocking menu seems to be my only option?


----------



## Speedster159

timOC83 said:


> There is no such menu.
> 
> 
> 
> You cant really set anything concerning power limits in AMD CBS. Also, there is no AMD overclocking menu.
> 
> 
> 
> So, hoping for AGESA 1.0.0.4 to include an unified AMD overclocking menu seems to be my only option?


I'm using the X570 Aorus Pro Wifi with the latest F6e BIOS posted on this thread.

EDIT: Photos never finished uploading..


----------



## Sn0ops

@GBT-MatthewH FYI - on latest Beta Bios F5F for x570 Elite I had one Blue Screen in Windows and a lot of stuttering in CS GO. Other game have been running well.
-> I did not had any problems on the other BIOS Versions. Right now im back on 5B -> erverything is buttery smooth.

System Info:

Ryzen 3600
X570 Aorus Elite
RTX 2070 Super (DCH Driver - 436.48)
32 GB Ram Crucial Ballistik (3000 CL15 -> [email protected] MHZ / CL16 -> Micron E Die
Samsung NVME 970 Plus (500 GB) (Slot 1 > Direct connected to CPU)
Corsair SFX 600W Platinum
Win 10: 18362.418 - 1903
BIOS: F5B

Changed in BIOS: 
-manual OC of RAM with safe settings from dram calculator
-fast boot enabled
-spread spectrum disabled, BCLK: 100 mhz


----------



## Sn0ops

Does somebody know what are those PCI Express Root ports are and why there are listed?
And why I see the Sata Ports here?

At the moment only have a Samsung NVME 970 Plus installed on my x570.
When compared with my x470 Crosshair Board on a 2700x, neither my Sataports, either PCI Express Root ports have been listed.

Thanks for support


System Info:

Ryzen 3600
X570 Aorus Elite
RTX 2070 Super (DCH Driver - 436.48)
32 GB Ram Crucial Ballistik (3000 CL15 -> [email protected] MHZ / CL16 -> Micron E Die
Samsung NVME 970 Plus (500 GB) (Slot 1 > Direct connected to CPU)
Corsair SFX 600W Platinum
Win 10: 18362.418 - 1903
BIOS: F5B


----------



## pschorr1123

Leemarvin said:


> Hi I've bought the X570 I AORUS PRO WIFI (rev. 1.0) | Motherboard recently and I'm having three issues:
> 
> 1. I can't really tell if it's using the XMP profile from my RAM (3000), it says in BIOS that it's using it, but I've never saw them reaching that speed. How can I check it to be sure?
> 
> 2. The Chipset temps are really high, hoverin 74° and such in idle.
> 
> 3. The main SSD temps are horrendous, even with the big heatsink that comes with and the chipset heatsink above, around 60°/65° when idle. On the other hand the SSD in the back, while hot, it's around 45°50°.
> 
> These are the componenets of my RIG:
> 
> LIAN LI PC-Q39
> Gigabyte X570 I AORUS PRO WIFI
> AMD Ryzen 3900x
> NXZT Kraken X52
> Corsair Vengeance LPX 64GB
> AORUS NVMe Gen4 SSD 2TB (under the chipset heatsink)
> SSD M2 NVMe INTEL 660p 2TB (in the back of the mobo)
> 1 HDD WDBlack 4 TB
> ASUS STRIX 1080 ti
> Corsair SF600
> 
> 
> 
> ...and yes I know that my CASE is horrible for temps and doesn't have fans, but yet I thought that you could have this new GEN4 SSDs in even smaller cases like the Louqe, Sabre and similar.
> What is the level of risk of operating with this temps constantly? any solution or idea will be more than welcome, if not I'm thinking of selling this new SSD or even leave the ITX stuff for goo


Download Ryzen Master to view Ram speed and timings

To view Chipset temp look under IT8688E Sensor in HWiNFO64 Not sure what the higher temp shown under Gigabyte is perhaps its the Hot Spot temp similar to GPUs if your temp is 74 under the IT8668E sensor as shown in pic then you really need to work on air flow or add a separate fan and aim towards the chipset

NVMEs get really hot. Did you remove the blue film on the heatsink from the motherboard before installing nvme? IF you did then look into better airflow


----------



## Speedster159

Does the audio trace rgb on your boards look impressive at all? Mine looks... underwhelming.

It only really get's lit up on red, and when using blue and green it's completely out and all that's left is the coming form behind the board.


----------



## timOC83

Speedster159 said:


> I'm using the X570 Aorus Pro Wifi with the latest F6e BIOS posted on this thread.
> 
> EDIT: Photos never finished uploading..


Don't have that menu on x570 master f7e with 2700x.

Flashed secondary BIOS back to f4 to be sure it wasn't accidentally patched out. No luck there.


----------



## Speedster159

timOC83 said:


> Don't have that menu on x570 master f7e with 2700x.
> 
> Flashed secondary BIOS back to f4 to be sure it wasn't accidentally patched out. No luck there.


... No idea what it could be then, other users or the Gigabyte rep might help.

Or try back reading a couple pages, I recall someone had a similar issue.


----------



## dansi

Im surprised your X ryzen also do not have the good old amd overclocking menu. I thought mine was missing because im using a G ryzen.

Guess the 2000 zen+ bios support is half arse in x570. Not so backwards compatibility is not so...


----------



## Bronson

pschorr1123 said:


> Download Ryzen Master to view Ram speed and timings
> 
> To view Chipset temp look under IT8688E Sensor in HWiNFO64 Not sure what the higher temp shown under Gigabyte is perhaps its the Hot Spot temp similar to GPUs if your temp is 74 under the IT8668E sensor as shown in pic then you really need to work on air flow or add a separate fan and aim towards the chipset
> 
> NVMEs get really hot. Did you remove the blue film on the heatsink from the motherboard before installing nvme? IF you did then look into better airflow


thanks man...


----------



## bluechris

bluechris said:


> @GBT-MatthewH do you know if a fix is imminent for the iommu problems that appear in latest beta?
> I have the X570 Pro with F6E bios and in esxi (6.7U3) all went crazy after this update. I disable a passthrough device, i reboot and still shows i need to reboot to be enabled. There wasnt problem with the previous bios version.


No matter what i tried, its a no go, i need to bypass 2 raid controllers and no matter what slot i put them in i cannot do it. Im only able to bypass 1 of them.
Strangelly though when i first bought the board the 1st thing i did was to upgrade to the latest official bios which is F6B and passthrough was working. 
Now no matter what i do its not working.. not even with F4... i dont know what else to do.. 
Anyone knows of a x570 mobo that IOMMU working correctly with ABBA?


----------



## agor

Any ETA for 1.0.0.4 AGESA? 
Asus and Asrock apparently released some betas today


----------



## regs

pschorr1123 said:


> Download Ryzen Master to view Ram speed and timings
> 
> To view Chipset temp look under IT8688E Sensor in HWiNFO64 Not sure what the higher temp shown under Gigabyte is perhaps its the Hot Spot temp similar to GPUs if your temp is 74 under the IT8668E sensor as shown in pic then you really need to work on air flow or add a separate fan and aim towards the chipset


Upper is X570 internal sensor. Lower is motherboard sensor located next to chipset. So upper is the most important.


----------



## regs

Leemarvin said:


> 3. The main SSD temps are horrendous, even with the big heatsink that comes with and the chipset heatsink above, around 60°/65° when idle. On the other hand the SSD in the back, while hot, it's around 45°50°.



As said above - did you remove that blue film transport protection from heatsink? And make sure you heaksink is actually touching your SSD. If heatsink is moving around after tightening the screw, gently push it down a bit to stick it to SSD.


My Intel 760p is peaking at 40-42 C and stays under 38 C in idle with ambient at 28 C.


----------



## Marius A

agor said:


> Any ETA for 1.0.0.4 AGESA?
> Asus and Asrock apparently released some betas today


i think this beta bios revisions are not very relevant since old smu is still used so same power delivery management like on 1003abba, however is nice to see that 3800x is getting another 50 mhz boost all core even with the old smu on those asrock boards, i am a bit jealous that you can get 3245mhz all core under aida64 stress test on those asrock boards and with 1004 they are up to 3325mhz, i am getting between 4200 4225mhz max on few cores on my x570 master , still will be nice if we can get 4.3ghz all core on 3800x under aida64 stress test in the end running stock cpu


----------



## pal

I get max 4.1 all core on 3700x in Aida stress.


----------



## gurusmi

Marius A said:


> i am getting between 4200 4225mhz max on few cores on my x570 master , still will be nice if we can get 4.3ghz all core on 3800x under aida64 stress test in the end running stock cpu


Manually set i reach 4300MHz Allcore on my Master/3800X. Automatic (PBO Automatic, 200MHz,...) i get a 4200/4175 AllCore. All are performing stable at 24/7.


----------



## pills85

Leemarvin said:


> Hi I've bought the X570 I AORUS PRO WIFI (rev. 1.0) | Motherboard recently and I'm having three issues:
> 
> 1. I can't really tell if it's using the XMP profile from my RAM (3000), it says in BIOS that it's using it, but I've never saw them reaching that speed. How can I check it to be sure?
> 
> 2. The Chipset temps are really high, hoverin 74° and such in idle.
> 
> 3. The main SSD temps are horrendous, even with the big heatsink that comes with and the chipset heatsink above, around 60°/65° when idle. On the other hand the SSD in the back, while hot, it's around 45°50°.
> 
> These are the componenets of my RIG:
> 
> LIAN LI PC-Q39
> Gigabyte X570 I AORUS PRO WIFI
> AMD Ryzen 3900x
> NXZT Kraken X52
> Corsair Vengeance LPX 64GB
> AORUS NVMe Gen4 SSD 2TB (under the chipset heatsink)
> SSD M2 NVMe INTEL 660p 2TB (in the back of the mobo)
> 1 HDD WDBlack 4 TB
> ASUS STRIX 1080 ti
> Corsair SF600
> 
> 
> 
> ...and yes I know that my CASE is horrible for temps and doesn't have fans, but yet I thought that you could have this new GEN4 SSDs in even smaller cases like the Louqe, Sabre and similar.
> What is the level of risk of operating with this temps constantly? any solution or idea will be more than welcome, if not I'm thinking of selling this new SSD or even leave the ITX stuff for goo


I was about to say that I see a lot of indicators that your case has insufficient air flow, but yea, just noticed your last sentence down there 
While I don't think that it's all that your temps are all that critical, I still highly recommend to get some airflow going. There's always a way. Personally I'd cut a whole in my case to get sufficient airflow if it was the only possibility.


----------



## Bronson

regs said:


> Upper is X570 internal sensor. Lower is motherboard sensor located next to chipset. So upper is the most important.


Well if that is the case I'm having really high temps with my Chipset



regs said:


> As said above - did you remove that blue film transport protection from heatsink? And make sure you heaksink is actually touching your SSD. If heatsink is moving around after tightening the screw, gently push it down a bit to stick it to SSD.
> My Intel 760p is peaking at 40-42 C and stays under 38 C in idle with ambient at 28 C.


Yes I removed it, Yes is touching it, but is touching the already huge heatskink that the Aorus GEN4 SSD has. Frankly I dunno if just airflow would help. And this case is a nightmare to add fans. My 1080 TI doesn't allow to put fans underneath due to lack of space. I'm going to see how can I improvise that without changing the case, if not it would be imposible to sell it. I was going to "downgrade" to buy a double slot Red Dragon 5700xt, but here in the arse of the world (Argentina) Newegg just stopped selling to us, on Sunday there are elections and everything is predicted to go down to the toilet (a huge devaluation is coming).

I can of feel that if I use the SSD heatsink alone and remove the whole Chipset heatskink and fan, I might improve the SSD temps while having the same high temps in the chipset. It looks like the two heatsinks are blocking and heating each other instead of working together, rare because we are talking of both hieg end Gigabyte products working together....I'm starting to feel bad about changing the Asrock x570 TB3 for the Aorus, but the first mentioned lacks another SSD and the compatibilty with CPU coolers is abysmal, great board anyway.


----------



## Bronson

pills85 said:


> I was about to say that I see a lot of indicators that your case has insufficient air flow, but yea, just noticed your last sentence down there
> While I don't think that it's all that your temps are all that critical, I still highly recommend to get some airflow going. There's always a way. Personally I'd cut a whole in my case to get sufficient airflow if it was the only possibility.


haha I thought about it, it's not the only issue with this case, but later will be harder to sell it.


----------



## Bronson

BTW, I've "solved" the RAM issue...I was used to apply the XMP and instantly the RAM would start using the advertized speed, in this case when sellected the XMP profile, then I had to manually set the speed...in fact I put them on 3200 instead of the advertized 3000 and it is working so far...truth to be said, I dunno if I had directly set the RAM to 3200 without sellecting the XMP profile would have work anyway.


----------



## kevindd992002

What's the difference between the System temp and PCH temp in Gigabyte Aorus X570 boards? Or are they one and the same?


----------



## bluechris

Guys some help if anyone has any clue

I was ok but i tried to reduce a bit the DRAM voltage in my PRO with GSKILL B-dies at 3600 cl14 14 14. I was many days perfectly fine with 1.4v in Ram and i decided to lower it to 1.38.

Now as i was in a VM trying to do a raid in the HPE P440 adapter that i had bypass to that VM suddenly i saw orange screen (BSOD for ESXI). I said ok the voltage is not correct and i did a reboot.
That was it, since then i am unable to start the machine.
The motherboard starts without showing anything to the monitor. In the 4 led section the DRAM stays on.. after some time (1 min at least) it jumps to cpu and then back to DRAM.

Things i tried so far

Clear CMOS
Qflash the latest official F6B bios that exist on site
Qflash F4 bios
Change the nvidia card with other
Took out the GSkill and i had put a Corsair 2400mhz in slot2
Took out the Optane M2....

Im stack and i dont believe the MB is dead... something crazy is happening that i cannot find.
Anyone has any ideas?

thx

Edit: Internet is all over with problems from usb2 devices if their are plugged in during boot and ram problems... No solution so far for me... MB is naked with only the GFX card the CPU and 1 stick of RAM


----------



## S_Bodi

> The main SSD temps are horrendous, even with the big heatsink that comes with and the chipset heatsink above, around 60°/65° when idle. On the other hand the SSD in the back, while hot, it's around 45°50°.


I have a 1TB Gigabyte Aorus Gen 4 SSD in my first m2 slot on my X570 Master. It's in a tower case with good (not excellent) airflow. Idle temps are 49 deg, peak temps are in low 60s. Ambient currently 18 to 20 degrees. I only use the SSD heatsink - didn't see the point of using the mobo heatsink as well and don't think it would work well.

From what I read, so long as your temps are below 70 degrees you should be OK so I would worry about your operating temps getting too high. Gen 4 NVMe drives really do need a good cooling environment, and I don't think they're suited for a poor airflow case - I would definitely look at improving that.


----------



## leongws

bluechris said:


> Guys some help if anyone has any clue
> 
> I was ok but i tried to reduce a bit the DRAM voltage in my PRO with GSKILL B-dies at 3600 cl14 14 14. I was many days perfectly fine with 1.4v in Ram and i decided to lower it to 1.38.
> 
> Now as i was in a VM trying to do a raid in the HPE P440 adapter that i had bypass to that VM suddenly i saw orange screen (BSOD for ESXI). I said ok the voltage is not correct and i did a reboot.
> That was it, since then i am unable to start the machine.
> The motherboard starts without showing anything to the monitor. In the 4 led section the DRAM stays on.. after some time (1 min at least) it jumps to cpu and then back to DRAM.
> 
> Things i tried so far
> 
> Clear CMOS
> Qflash the latest official F6B bios that exist on site
> Qflash F4 bios
> Change the nvidia card with other
> Took out the GSkill and i had put a Corsair 2400mhz in slot2
> Took out the Optane M2....
> 
> Im stack and i dont believe the MB is dead... something crazy is happening that i cannot find.
> Anyone has any ideas?
> 
> thx
> 
> Edit: Internet is all over with problems from usb2 devices if their are plugged in during boot and ram problems... No solution so far for me... MB is naked with only the GFX card the CPU and 1 stick of RAM


Have u try Qflash PLUS? The one where u change the bios file name to GIGABYTE.BIN and insert to white USB slot at back of mb?


----------



## onynem

After flashing F7e my ram OC seems to be absolutely unstable. I got 1900FCLK stable 1:1 3800Mhz 14-14-14-26-40 stable before on samsung b-die 2x16gb. Now It seems to be unstable even with horrible secondaries on 15-15-15-32-48. Someone else got same issues?


----------



## bluechris

leongws said:


> Have u try Qflash PLUS? The one where u change the bios file name to GIGABYTE.BIN and insert to white USB slot at back of mb?


Yes m8 i did and thx for the suggestion. After 2 hours and many many restarts the board powered on with safe settings with only 1 memory in Bank4. 
Then i went to bios, i passed all the settings by hand and i disabled the XMP. The machine rebooted fine.
Then i puted the 2nd DRAM and my USB motherboard plugs on motherboard and thats a no go.

There are many people in forums saying the USB2 has some kind of problem and many of them had luck in start without anything connecting to them.

To boot now i need to do a dozen cold boots i suppose... this is getting tiresome really... 
The joke is that i had the same problem with my 1st x570 an Asrock x570 Pro4 but that was unable to start no matter what i did and i exchange it with the GB x570 Pro.

I suppose x570 needs a bit of time to mature...


----------



## goliathmaroof

goliathmaroof said:


> Hello,
> 
> My system is :
> Gygabyte X570 Aorus Elite rev 1.0 - Bios version F5b
> Ryzen 5 3600
> Nvidia Geforce GTX 660 TI
> Corsair cmk32gx4m2b3200c16 - 2x16 GB Ram 3200MHz XMP
> Samsung EVO 860 500GB SSD
> 
> If I enable XMP I just get the Windows Logo then BSOD with "IRQL not found, cache, memory management...", all kinds of errors.
> By default it works with RAM at 2133MHz.
> I finally managed to get it to work at 3138MHz by manually setting everything. Here are the photos https://imgur.com/a/dX0SJ8A
> 
> Is it fine if I let it run like this. Also 1.38V is fine? It doesn't want to take 1.35V.
> 
> Thanks in advance


I finally solved this to work at 3200Mhz with XMP enabled.

So with XMP enabled TRC-auto(54) I tested with memtest and got over 7k errors...
With XMP enabled and TRC - set to 55, I get no error in memtest and Windows works fine.


----------



## pschorr1123

bluechris said:


> Yes m8 i did and thx for the suggestion. After 2 hours and many many restarts the board powered on with safe settings with only 1 memory in Bank4.
> Then i went to bios, i passed all the settings by hand and i disabled the XMP. The machine rebooted fine.
> Then i puted the 2nd DRAM and my USB motherboard plugs on motherboard and thats a no go.
> 
> There are many people in forums saying the USB2 has some kind of problem and many of them had luck in start without anything connecting to them.
> 
> To boot now i need to do a dozen cold boots i suppose... this is getting tiresome really...
> The joke is that i had the same problem with my 1st x570 an Asrock x570 Pro4 but that was unable to start no matter what i did and i exchange it with the GB x570 Pro.
> 
> I suppose x570 needs a bit of time to mature...


Have you tested each stick of ram 1 at a time and test each A slot on board to rule out either a faulty Memory Module or Faulty Dimm slot on board itself. I suspect 1 of you memory modules errors out @xmp settings.

Most RAM manufactures will let you RMA your RAM


----------



## bluechris

pschorr1123 said:


> Have you tested each stick of ram 1 at a time and test each A slot on board to rule out either a faulty Memory Module or Faulty Dimm slot on board itself. I suspect 1 of you memory modules errors out @xmp settings.
> 
> Most RAM manufactures will let you RMA your RAM


Yes offcourse.
Its not the RAM or the CPU its the Board...

Just do a google search and see for your self

gigabyte x570 dram status led


----------



## athkatla

goliathmaroof said:


> I finally solved this to work at 3200Mhz with XMP enabled.
> 
> 
> 
> So with XMP enabled TRC-auto(54) I tested with memtest and got over 7k errors...
> 
> With XMP enabled and TRC - set to 55, I get no error in memtest and Windows works fine.


This is the way I solved it too.
@GBT-MatthewH Is it possible to make it compatible at XMP in a future bios?

The Corsair DDR4 version is 4.32. Typhoon burner says it's Samsung b-die but it's definitely not.




Sent from my BLA-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## kevindd992002

@GBT-MatthewH , I mentioned you in this reddit comment as well: https://www.reddit.com/r/Amd/commen...les/f50esjz?utm_source=share&utm_medium=web2x . I hope you can help me. Thanks.


----------



## Toot the Shoot

athkatla said:


> This is the way I solved it too.
> @GBT-MatthewH Is it possible to make it compatible at XMP in a future bios?
> 
> The Corsair DDR4 version is 4.32. Typhoon burner says it's Samsung b-die but it's definitely not.


Funny, exacly the same here. Took me 2 weeks memory bios fiddling.

On my system everything is on auto and XMP is enabled, runs without error if I set Trc to 55. On auto (Trc 54) my memory will generate errors.

ram: Corsair vengeance LPX 32GB - CMK32GX4M2B3200C16
mb: X570 AORUS ELITE
cpu: Ryzen 3800X


----------



## V1TRU

Hi all!

Anyone with "Pro Wifi" / "I Pro Wifi" that has tried latest beta bios (F6e)?
I would like to know if it solves bluetooth-ErP problem.

Also, have you noticed aggressive default fans curves?
I've got Noctua's best quiet fans, but still can hear fans reaching top RPM in some simply desktop operations.

Thanks!


----------



## Bart

V1TRU said:


> so, have you noticed aggressive default fans curves?
> I've got Noctua's best quiet fans, but still can hear fans reaching top RPM in some simply desktop operations.
> 
> Thanks!


Maybe try silent mode for fan speed in the BIOS? Or set your own curve? It's very easy to do in BIOS, and people really shouldn't complain about overly aggressive fan curves. Too much cooling is better than too little.


----------



## DaftConspiracy

V1TRU said:


> Hi all!
> 
> Anyone with "Pro Wifi" / "I Pro Wifi" that has tried latest beta bios (F6e)?
> I would like to know if it solves bluetooth-ErP problem.
> 
> Also, have you noticed aggressive default fans curves?
> I've got Noctua's best quiet fans, but still can hear fans reaching top RPM in some simply desktop operations.
> 
> Thanks!


Are you talking about the CPU fans or case fans? The CPU temperature fluctuation is pretty insane with ryzen 3000 chips because they have awful heat dissipation. Every time the clock speed changes the temperature will jump up or down 5-15 degrees. If you watch the temps you’ll see they range anywhere from 35 degrees to 50 degrees just sitting on the desktop. Not sure what causes the poor thermal transfer being as the IHS is soldered to the die. The plus side is that fan speed won’t have much effect on CPU temps so you can set a super conservative fan curve.


----------



## bluechris

Im officially depressed by this situation and in my near 50's as IT 30 years i have never experienced this kind of behavior again.
I give up, i just shut down the PC till a correct firmware appears that solving the dram training problem after a cold boot.


----------



## biker1284

Anyone find new beta yet? I know a month or two ago it was on another board before here. Anxious to try 1.0.0.4 and have the day off!


----------



## Moparman

bluechris said:


> Im officially depressed by this situation and in my near 50's as IT 30 years i have never experienced this kind of behavior again.
> I give up, i just shut down the PC till a correct firmware appears that solving the dram training problem after a cold boot.



what are the training issues you're having?


----------



## Ranger21

Please add support for DDR4 BLS16G4D32AESC M16 on Gigabyte X570 PRO (non-wifi)

in bios it says unknown and motherboard has bootloop problems on any bioses except F3 and fixed voltage on cpu with coldboot


i have 3900x


----------



## GBT-MatthewH

For those with a Master and an iron stomach I have an AGESA 1004b BIOS for the X570 Master you can try. You can consider this an "alpha" release as we are still working on testing it internally. If you want to wait for an actual BETA BIOS (F#x) I should have those very soon for all the X570 boards. *Expect* to be flashing over this BIOS very soon. This is *not* a daily driver. Its intended to test and play around with the new code. Don't spend a ton of timing dialing in settings / overclocks if you aren't willing to re-do all that work _ very shortly _.

AGESA 1004B / SMU 46.54.0: 

X570 AORUS Master  N18


----------



## bluechris

Moparman said:


> what are the training issues you're having?


Oh well long story, after a cold reboot the machine doesn't start. 
It stays with dram led on and every 30secs goes to cpu led and back to dram led.

I need to do a set of procedures to make it to start.
1. Take out all my cards
2. Take out one of my 2 bdies and leave 1 in slot 4
3. Qflash any bios and reset.

After all the above it works and i am able to put my settings (which are pretty basic for now, i only enable the setting for virtualization since i run esxi)

I tried so far all the bios that exist till f6e.
I changed psu (my main is a Corsair hxi750)
I change memories with some basic Corsair that i have.
I took out anything connected to usb2, including the case plugs. I do this since in my search in many forums many people have exactly the same problem as me and by disconnecting all the usb2 devices they have success in cold booting.
I take out my m2 optane and all my sata disks.

With all the above after many many power off and unplug and plug and power on, eventually it starts and works fine till the next shutdown.

Maybe something is borked with my 3600, i don't have a 2nd cpu but i read stories of people changing cpus and the problem goes away, maybe i will grab the smallest ryzen and try but I'm s bit fed up with all of this.

Im willing to test any beta or alpha firmware at least.


----------



## Jeffreybt

Installed AGESA 1004b BIOS N18 posted above.
it "works" but so far it's lower performance in what tests i have tried. (mirrored setting from previous bios)
have not noticed any new or removed options and the slow bios bug still remain for me (need to set it VGA first)

going to play around with the options to see if I can improve it any.


----------



## Marius A

Jeffreybt said:


> Installed AGESA 1004b BIOS N18 posted above.
> it "works" but so far it's lower performance in what tests i have tried. (mirrored setting from previous bios)
> have not noticed any new or removed options and the slow bios bug still remain for me (need to set it VGA first)
> 
> going to play around with the options to see if I can improve it any.


 that is disappointing since asrock besides having an all core boost clock higher with 25 mhz on 3800x compared to my much more expensive x570 master they get 50 mhz all core more with new bios


https://www.tomshardware.com/news/new-amd-ryzen-3000-firmware-microcode-40549-performance


----------



## Jeffreybt

Marius A said:


> that is disappointing since asrock besides having an all core boost clock higher with 25 mhz on 3800x compared to my much more expensive x570 master they get 50 mhz all core more with new bios
> 
> 
> https://www.tomshardware.com/news/new-amd-ryzen-3000-firmware-microcode-40549-performance


don't get me wrong im happy with the master, I peak at 4,625 with the previous bios and i don't expect to get even higher.


----------



## Kakou

Same here, lower performance and nothing new to the BIOS options.


----------



## pills85

Marius A said:


> that is disappointing since asrock besides having an all core boost clock higher with 25 mhz on 3800x compared to my much more expensive x570 master they get 50 mhz all core more with new bios
> 
> 
> https://www.tomshardware.com/news/new-amd-ryzen-3000-firmware-microcode-40549-performance


Don't jump to conclusions though, tt's still way too early to even tell about a tendency.
The AsRock beta is still lacking the latest SMU version (..54+..) and AMD has stated they already have plans for up to AGESA 1007!
I'm convinced we'll see continuous improvements every couple of weeks.


----------



## Deepcuts

Deepcuts said:


> I have ERP at default/disabled and my keyboard and mouse are not lit when the PC is shutdown.


Quoting myself just to say that I just had the 1st occurrence of mouse being lit up while the PC was shutdown.
Tried replicating 5 times, did not happen again.
Really nice these random BIOS bugs.


----------



## godlikenerd

Javajix said:


> Hi All,
> 
> today i installed the Gigabyte Aorus X570 Elite with this motherboard windows crashes (blue screen) if i enable XMP on my Ram (4 x 8Gb ddr4 Corsair vengeance pro 3200 CAS 16 CMW16GX4M2C3200C16),
> 
> i have update the bios with the latest version F5b but no luck.
> 
> Before i had an asus crosshair Hero VI Motherboard (X370) and the rams runs good.
> 
> My cpu is a Ryzen 3900x.
> 
> Thanks for any help


I experienced the same thing with the WiFi version of the Elite when I tried to use two kits of the same RAM. Each kit worked perfectly by itself at XMP settings, but the moment I populated 4 slots, I would get memory errors guaranteed. Didn't matter what arrangement I tried. I ended up giving up and returning one of the kits. Pretty disappointing because I had no such problems buying two kits for my last build (a long long time ago).


----------



## kevindd992002

kevindd992002 said:


> @GBT-MatthewH , I mentioned you in this reddit comment as well: https://www.reddit.com/r/Amd/commen...les/f50esjz?utm_source=share&utm_medium=web2x . I hope you can help me. Thanks.


 @GBT-MatthewH , can you help me out here please?

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Belliash

@GBT-MatthewH: What about RGB Fusion integration in BIOS setup?


----------



## Capu

Javajix said:


> Hi All,
> 
> today i installed the Gigabyte Aorus X570 Elite with this motherboard windows crashes (blue screen) if i enable XMP on my Ram (4 x 8Gb ddr4 Corsair vengeance pro 3200 CAS 16 CMW16GX4M2C3200C16),
> 
> i have update the bios with the latest version F5b but no luck.


Is the memory on the Elite QVL? Get Thaiphoon Burner, save full report with timings in ns and import it in the Ryzen DRAM Calculator. Sometimes MBs choose weird timings.
My non-listed poor Trident Z Kit runs fine with XMP, but runs better with slightly improved timings.


----------



## dansi

Just my personal feelings, i think gigabyte ram oc is not there yet. I cant get 3200G to run at 3200 ram speeds even at 1.35v and xmp timings. I gave up and waiting to install 3950x to further comment


----------



## athkatla

Capu said:


> Is the memory on the Elite QVL? Get Thaiphoon Burner, save full report with timings in ns and import it in the Ryzen DRAM Calculator. Sometimes MBs choose weird timings.
> My non-listed poor Trident Z Kit runs fine with XMP, but runs better with slightly improved timings.


cmK16gx4m2b3200c16 (2x8) and cmK32gx4m2b3200c16 (2x16) are on the Elite's QVL
cmW16gx4m2b3200c16 (2x8) and cmW32gx4m2b3200c16 (2x16) are same but with RGB.

The problem is that the product code cmk16gx4m2b3200c16 can have different versions depending on the manufacturer.
The version in written on a label on one of the DIMMS.

For example version :

3.31 Micron 8Gbit Rev.B
4.31 is Samsung 8Gbit B-die
5.39 is Hynix 8Gbit MFR

As I have understand most people including me that can't boot at XMP have ver 4.32.
Typhoon burner says its Samsung b-die.


----------



## Capu

Have you tried total custom settings for timings and subtimings (DRAM Calculator Profil "Manual" with imported Thaiphoon readings)?
As you say, too many kits in too many revisions. The board vendors cant test every kit in each revision.


----------



## athkatla

Capu said:


> Have you tried total custom settings for timings and subtimings (DRAM Calculator Profil "Manual" with imported Thaiphoon readings)?
> As you say, too many kits in too many revisions. The board vendors cant test every kit in each revision.


Yes i tried this timings, see attached image but it boots at 1067 (not 1600) memory clock with higher timings and 1200 FCLK even though i select 1600.


----------



## matthew87

dansi said:


> Just my personal feelings, i think gigabyte ram oc is not there yet. I cant get 3200G to run at 3200 ram speeds even at 1.35v and xmp timings. I gave up and waiting to install 3950x to further comment


I have 4 x GSkill Samsung B Die 3200 C14 sticks running perfectly stable at 3600mhz C16 at 1.368v

800% MemTest Pro 6.3 pass
4 hours of Prime95 large FFT pass
No WHQL errors, app crashes or BSOD
100+ hours issue free gaming and general usage

Straight of of the box they ran at 3600mhz with sub timings tighter than the stock 3200mhz XMP profile's. Spent all of 90 seconds keying in the recommendations from Ryzen Memory Calculator and they've been flawless.


----------



## bluechris

Guys to test if my 3600 is the problem which is more safe CPU to order? a 2600 or a 3200g?


----------



## dansi

Better order another 3600 or better go to 3700.
Best to skip zen+ on gigabyte x570. Not fully supported in bios. Totally avoid zen1, no support. Im not sure of other vendors is the same case


----------



## Dreams-Visions

GBT-MatthewH said:


> For those with a Master and an iron stomach I have an AGESA 1004b BIOS for the X570 Master you can try. You can consider this an "alpha" release as we are still working on testing it internally. If you want to wait for an actual BETA BIOS (F#x) I should have those very soon for all the X570 boards. *Expect* to be flashing over this BIOS very soon. This is *not* a daily driver. Its intended to test and play around with the new code. Don't spend a ton of timing dialing in settings / overclocks if you aren't willing to re-do all that work _ very shortly _.
> 
> AGESA 1004B / SMU 46.54.0:
> 
> X570 AORUS Master  N18


Very cool. I'm definitely sitting this out as my Master is rock-solid on whatever final non-beta BIOS I'm on (late August, I believe?). I look forward to whatever the next non-beta official release comes out for 1.0.0.3 or 1.0.0.4.

Good luck to all the beta testers. Do try to remember that a Beta is exactly that. If you're installing these and expecting stability, you're doing it wrong.


----------



## V1TRU

DaftConspiracy said:


> Are you talking about the CPU fans or case fans? The CPU temperature fluctuation is pretty insane with ryzen 3000 chips because they have awful heat dissipation. Every time the clock speed changes the temperature will jump up or down 5-15 degrees. If you watch the temps you’ll see they range anywhere from 35 degrees to 50 degrees just sitting on the desktop. Not sure what causes the poor thermal transfer being as the IHS is soldered to the die. The plus side is that fan speed won’t have much effect on CPU temps so you can set a super conservative fan curve.


yeah, talking about cpu's fan. 
I noticed T variation of 15C in one single second. Pretty insane, so maybe i'll create a custom fan curve that starts to heavy spin at around 47-48C and above.

Any news about ErP and bluetooth problem?
I know Matthew is aware of it, but is it already fixed on latest beta bios?


----------



## rastaviper

dansi said:


> Just my personal feelings, i think gigabyte ram oc is not there yet. I cant get 3200G to run at 3200 ram speeds even at 1.35v and xmp timings. I gave up and waiting to install 3950x to further comment


You can't talk so generic like this.
My 3200 G.skill works fine at 3733 16-15-15.
If this is not a good OC,.then what is it?

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


----------



## dansi

Any ram voltage settings you done?


----------



## bluechris

dansi said:


> Any ram voltage settings you done?


Just pass on exactly what ryzen calculator tell you with fast settings.

Before i get the dreaded no boot problem i was able to run 
3600 cl14 with 1.4v
3800 cl16 with 1.4v 
I decided to stay with 3600cl14 since my cpu is a 3600 and my fclk 1800.
All the above stress tested with memtestv for many hours.


----------



## Belliash

Gigabyte answered to my ticket via e-support that they will not integrate RGB Fusion into BIOS because "At this moment it is impossible due to hardware limitation." . . .


----------



## Cata79

Asrock has that for years.


----------



## pal

Belliash said:


> Gigabyte answered to my ticket via e-support that they will not integrate RGB Fusion into BIOS because "At this moment it is impossible due to hardware limitation." . . .


if it is hardware limitiation how will the integrate it later if at this moment is not possible. Are we gonna solder something to board?


----------



## Belliash

pal said:


> if it is hardware limitiation how will the integrate it later if at this moment is not possible. Are we gonna solder something to board?



If it is hardware limitation, how it works under Windows?
Gigabyte sucks...


----------



## dansi

I thought posted earlier? Gigabyte uses only 16mb bios chip. Which not enough to put rgb software into it. 
AMD aegsa seems heavier than Intel. Since 16mb bios chips are used for Intel boards.


----------



## Belliash

dansi said:


> I thought posted earlier? Gigabyte uses only 16mb bios chip. Which not enough to put rgb software into it.
> AMD aegsa seems heavier than Intel. Since 16mb bios chips are used for Intel boards.



It fits on older boards... B450 has same AGESA, supports more CPU models and has RGB Fusion integrated.


----------



## GBT-MatthewH

New 1004B "N" BIOS for Master. Supposed to help boot times - so let me know if it works!

X570 AORUS Master -  N19


----------



## GBT-MatthewH

Belliash said:


> @GBT-MatthewH: What about RGB Fusion integration in BIOS setup?


Not for now. It was a large internal debate. The end result is it was removed.



Belliash said:


> Gigabyte answered to my ticket via e-support that they will not integrate RGB Fusion into BIOS because "At this moment it is impossible due to hardware limitation." . . .


This is not incorrect, but I can expand - Can we have basic RGB support in BIOS? Yes. But how basic is basic? What about other hardware like GPU, RAM, etc? There are too many IC's to support them all. In fact there are a ton of IC's just board to board.

So at a basic basic level yes we can control the board(s) but not much else. There is also the issue of software vs BIOS. Lets say I set solid red in BIOS and blue wave in software. Does that mean the software needs to write to the BIOS and set blue wave? What if I set a digital effect that isn't programmed in BIOS (like wave?). Does the board reset to red with no wave on boot? 

In the end it creates a host of potential issues.


----------



## Hyralak

GBT-MatthewH said:


> New 1004B "N" BIOS for Master. Supposed to help boot times - so let me know if it works!
> 
> X570 AORUS Master -  N19


 @*GBT*-MathewH the file is 0 bytes


----------



## GBT-MatthewH

Hyralak said:


> @*GBT*-MathewH the file is 0 bytes


Fixed


----------



## Belliash

GBT-MatthewH said:


> Not for now. It was a large internal debate. The end result is it was removed.
> 
> 
> 
> This is not incorrect, but I can expand - Can we have basic RGB support in BIOS? Yes. But how basic is basic? What about other hardware like GPU, RAM, etc? There are too many IC's to support them all. In fact there are a ton of IC's just board to board.
> 
> So at a basic basic level yes we can control the board(s) but not much else. There is also the issue of software vs BIOS. Lets say I set solid red in BIOS and blue wave in software. Does that mean the software needs to write to the BIOS and set blue wave? What if I set a digital effect that isn't programmed in BIOS (like wave?). Does the board reset to red with no wave on boot?
> 
> In the end it creates a host of potential issues.



It would be still great if it would allow to change color and disable board' leds.


BTW: Can it be managed by GPIO provided by IT chip?


----------



## GBT-MatthewH

Belliash said:


> It would be still great if it would allow to change color and disable board' leds.


Off/On is there 

Settings -> Miscellaneous -> 

LED in systen power on state - RGB
LED in sleep - RGB in sleep
Led button light - Power button
Onboard Debug - Post code


----------



## bluechris

@GBT-MatthewH can you please help me by telling me which is the smaller cpu without gfx that i can install in my PRO non wifi version?
According to official support list in GB site its the 2600 correct? Or i can go lower to 1600 for example?
Pls help because i need a second cpu to see if its the cpu that had the problem (3600) or the board. The memories are fine since i tested them in other motherboard and in my pro i tried 2 different memories that are on official memory support list.
The in advance


----------



## Hyralak

GBT-MatthewH said:


> New 1004B "N" BIOS for Master. Supposed to help boot times - so let me know if it works!
> 
> X570 AORUS Master -  N19



My boot time is 12 seconds quicker from N18 to N19 :thumb:


----------



## GBT-MatthewH

bluechris said:


> @GBT-MatthewH can you please help me by telling me which is the smaller cpu without gfx that i can install in my PRO non wifi version?
> According to official support list in GB site its the 2600 correct? Or i can go lower to 1600 for example?
> Pls help because i need a second cpu to see if its the cpu that had the problem (3600) or the board. The memories are fine since i tested them in other motherboard and in my pro i tried 2 different memories that are on official memory support list.
> The in advance


Website is correct



Hyralak said:


> My boot time is 12 seconds quicker from N18 to N19 :thumb:


Rad. My boot times are super quick so I have no way to test with my rig. Thanks for the info!


----------



## Belliash

GBT-MatthewH said:


> Off/On is there
> 
> Settings -> Miscellaneous ->
> 
> LED in systen power on state - RGB
> LED in sleep - RGB in sleep
> Led button light - Power button
> Onboard Debug - Post code



Didnt notice that. Does it also allow to choose initial color? Or could you add such a feature?


----------



## GBT-MatthewH

Belliash said:


> Didnt notice that. Does it also allow to choose initial color? Or could you add such a feature?


Goes back to my main point. Could we do initial color? Yes. But it opens up the other conflicts I mentioned earlier. It also sets up a slippery slope in terms of features. Let me give you an example.

Initial color? Ok, do you mean the 3 primary colors? That doesn't seem like enough, so maybe we add a few... but what if I want a lighter shade of blue? Now what if that blue is different than the software shade, even though on my screen they look the same? Can't you let me do hex values for colors? Aren't all hex color values the same? (Short answer no) Since I can already control the color can't you guys let me set basic things like the pattern? 

So lets say now we have colors and basic effects, like we did before... What about the guy off the street who didn't read this post? He's going to ask - Why cant I do digital effects? Why can I only control 2 of my 4 lights on my motherboard? (Short answer many boards have 2 IC's, one for digital one for analog.) Why when I set blue do only 2 of my 4 zones turn blue? Why doesn't it sync with my RAM? Why when I set blue in my BIOS it turns to red when windows loads (ie another software kicks in)?

The truth is for full RGB control you need software. Its not just set a color and move on anymore. We have digital, analog, patterns, delays, different inputs, etc etc etc.


----------



## Belliash

GBT-MatthewH said:


> Goes back to my main point. Could we do initial color? Yes. But it opens up the other conflicts I mentioned earlier. It also sets up a slippery slope in terms of features. Let me give you an example.
> 
> Initial color? Ok, do you mean the 3 primary colors? That doesn't seem like enough, so maybe we add a few... but what if I want a lighter shade of blue? Now what if that blue is different than the software shade, even though on my screen they look the same? Can't you let me do hex values for colors? Aren't all hex color values the same? (Short answer no) Since I can already control the color can't you guys let me set basic things like the pattern?
> 
> So lets say now we have colors and basic effects, like we did before... What about the guy off the street who didn't read this post? He's going to ask - Why cant I do digital effects? Why can I only control 2 of my 4 lights on my motherboard? (Short answer many boards have 2 IC's, one for digital one for analog.) Why when I set blue do only 2 of my 4 zones turn blue? Why doesn't it sync with my RAM? Why when I set blue in my BIOS it turns to red when windows loads (ie another software kicks in)?
> 
> The truth is for full RGB control you need software. Its not just set a color and move on anymore. We have digital, analog, patterns, delays, different inputs, etc etc etc.



I see.
Is it possible to control it via GPIO? Looks like integrated ITE chip provides some GPIO interface.


----------



## bluechris

Belliash said:


> I see.
> Is it possible to control it via GPIO? Looks like integrated ITE chip provides some GPIO interface.


M8 im confused, you have some kind of installation trouble for the software that control the lights in windows?


----------



## Streetdragon

On my maste i have 3 m.2 SSDs. The one on the CPU for windows and the two chipset bound ones.

Can i enable raid 0 on the chipset drives without getting in problems with the windows drive? I mean i dont have to reset the windows drive?


----------



## Mr 007

Hi hm what are yuors aida 64 . i dony´t seee .Nothing out of this motherboard


----------



## agor

https://i.imgur.com/OkEUGid.png

Thats what I'm currently on. 2*16GB B-Dies


----------



## nangu

GBT-MatthewH said:


> Goes back to my main point. Could we do initial color? Yes. But it opens up the other conflicts I mentioned earlier. It also sets up a slippery slope in terms of features. Let me give you an example.
> 
> Initial color? Ok, do you mean the 3 primary colors? That doesn't seem like enough, so maybe we add a few... but what if I want a lighter shade of blue? Now what if that blue is different than the software shade, even though on my screen they look the same? Can't you let me do hex values for colors? Aren't all hex color values the same? (Short answer no) Since I can already control the color can't you guys let me set basic things like the pattern?
> 
> So lets say now we have colors and basic effects, like we did before... What about the guy off the street who didn't read this post? He's going to ask - Why cant I do digital effects? Why can I only control 2 of my 4 lights on my motherboard? (Short answer many boards have 2 IC's, one for digital one for analog.) Why when I set blue do only 2 of my 4 zones turn blue? Why doesn't it sync with my RAM? Why when I set blue in my BIOS it turns to red when windows loads (ie another software kicks in)?
> 
> The truth is for full RGB control you need software. Its not just set a color and move on anymore. We have digital, analog, patterns, delays, different inputs, etc etc etc.


While I fully understand why that decision was taken (not RGB control in UEFI), I still think a basic control for the motherboard's leds would be a good addition for people who only want to set a basic color and leave it as is. After all, the motherboard defaults to the orange color on cold boot. I use the rgb software only once on my AIO for example, set it to a desired color and it stays so I can uninstall the software if desired. As things are now on my Gigabyte board, I need to run the RGB Fusion software every cold boot to change that orange color, which I don't like.

Asrock boards allow you to do this kind of basic adjustments, and I didn't see people complain about full RGB control in BIOS on their forums. If you want to set and forget one color, set in BIOS. If you want full RGB functionality, install and run the software. Really I don't see what's the problem with this kind of implementation.

Anyway, thank you very much for your explanation about why Gigabyte took such decision ;-)


----------



## gurusmi

Hey guys.

At the Asus Crosshair 7 you have exactly two items to chose about RGB.

Power LED (Front panel) On/Off
Aura (RGB) On/Off

That's it. So with this decision gigabyte is absolutely comparable to others.


----------



## GBT-MatthewH

nangu said:


> I use the rgb software only once on my AIO for example, set it to a desired color and it stays so I can uninstall the software if desired.
> Asrock boards allow you to do this kind of basic adjustments, and I didn't see people complain about full RGB control in BIOS on their forums.
> 
> If you want to set and forget one color, set in BIOS. If you want full RGB functionality, install and run the software. Really I don't see what's the problem with this kind of implementation.


You can do this with RGB fusion as well, for basic colors. I just set mine to blue, uninstalled RGB fusion, board is still blue after multiple reboots. For the record I actually agree basic colors should be able to be set in BIOS, but the decision was made for the reasons I outlined. Just giving you context


----------



## RAINFIRE

GBT-MatthewH said:


> You can do this with RGB fusion as well, for basic colors. I just set mine to blue, uninstalled RGB fusion, board is still blue after multiple reboots. For the record I actually agree basic colors should be able to be set in BIOS, but the decision was made for the reasons I outlined. Just giving you context


I set mine in RGB Fusion to full Obnoxious mode. N19 I didn't really notice any speed improvement but really wasn't clocking boot speed to me. Seems normal boot speed and I always disable USB during boot.


----------



## Korrektor

agor said:


> https://i.imgur.com/OkEUGid.png
> 
> Thats what I'm currently on. 2*16GB B-Dies


Any details? DRAM voltage, subtimings, VDDG voltage?


----------



## ibslice

@*GBT-MatthewH* Just updated from F7e to the N19 on the Auros Master (3900x cpu). I can confirm from cold boot. 52.15 seconds before. 32.32 seconds after. NICE WORK! The Hardware Unboxed discord crew were also impressed. :specool:


----------



## kevindd992002

kevindd992002 said:


> @GBT-MatthewH , can you help me out here please?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk[/quote @GBT-MatthewH how do i get your attention here? I've been trying to do that for the past few days in different forums and I'm simply being ignored. Is this because I'm part of the minority using ITX boards?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## dansi

Hey Matt, n19 update seems to go smoothest with least lockups.

I got lockup once only. I think is your bug and not Aegsa. 
After finish flashing, and back in bios, i redo all the settings, save to profile and then click to save settings to reboot. It locked up in bios. I think there is bug when you are doing a lot of changes and saving to a profile and then immediately saving to reboot, the bios got confused which memory it is saving to. I think Matt needs to put a delay in saving profile and saving settings/reboot.

Apart from this, updating bios feels much safer already! 
Reset, reboot, flash, reboot. redo. All good, done in less than 10 minutes.

I guess AMD/Gigabyte have injected the correct zen+ codes back in.


----------



## Moparman

Has anyone figured out how to turn on Hdd hotswap on the X570 Aorus Master? I can't find the option anywhere.


----------



## dansi

It should be on by default, i had to turn it off in settings - io ports - sata


----------



## Moparman

dansi said:


> It should be on by default, i had to turn it off in settings - io ports - sata


 I think it is my bios version. I'm updating now.


----------



## nangu

GBT-MatthewH said:


> You can do this with RGB fusion as well, for basic colors. I just set mine to blue, uninstalled RGB fusion, board is still blue after multiple reboots. For the record I actually agree basic colors should be able to be set in BIOS, but the decision was made for the reasons I outlined. Just giving you context


Well, my Master always defaults to orange after cold boot, I don't know what I'm doing wrong in RGB Fusion then because for me it doesn't stick, I have to run Fusion on every cold start :-(

I know you just gave us context about GB decision, thanks for that as I said.



gurusmi said:


> Hey guys.
> 
> At the Asus Crosshair 7 you have exactly two items to chose about RGB.
> 
> Power LED (Front panel) On/Off
> Aura (RGB) On/Off
> 
> That's it. So with this decision gigabyte is absolutely comparable to others.


It's comparable to Asus, not all the others. If GB wants to be comparable only to Asus, copy all the good extra options Asus boards have aswell ;-)


----------



## dansi

I rather small gigabyte engineering spend time making good bios, like vga csm, first boot vga, save profile/settings bugs, etc faster smu updates and others

Do not want spend time and space on rgb colors setups


----------



## Belliash

F5f for X570 Aorus Elite works great, but after enabling ACS and AER there are a lot of following errors:


Code:


Oct 26 09:20:59 BelliashPC kernel: pcieport 0000:00:03.1: AER: Uncorrected (Non-Fatal) error received: 0000:00:03.1
Oct 26 09:20:59 BelliashPC kernel: pcieport 0000:00:03.1: AER: PCIe Bus Error: severity=Uncorrected (Non-Fatal), type=Transaction Layer, (Requester ID)
Oct 26 09:20:59 BelliashPC kernel: pcieport 0000:00:03.1: AER:   device [1022:1483] error status/mask=00100000/04400000
Oct 26 09:20:59 BelliashPC kernel: pcieport 0000:00:03.1: AER:    [20] UnsupReq               (First)
Oct 26 09:20:59 BelliashPC kernel: pcieport 0000:00:03.1: AER:   TLP Header: 34000000 0a000010 00000000 00000000
Oct 26 09:20:59 BelliashPC kernel: pcieport 0000:00:03.1: AER: Device recovery successful


----------



## bluechris

GBT-MatthewH said:


> Website is correct


I wasnt able to find this morning a 2600 so i bought a 3200G.
Problem stays the same. MB boots and lights the memory led for 30secs then jumps to cpu led and back to dram led

I took out my GSkill Bdies and i have now on my Pro memories that are on the QVL

2666 CORSAIR 8GB 1Rx8 CMK16GX4M2A2666C16 ver5.30 DS Hynix 16-18-18-35 1.2v V V V V 2133

There is something strange that is happening. I had read the whole internet and all the posts here and some people had this problem exactly like me. One of them saw that his CMOS somehow was screwed and only by doing Qflash plus was able to start his board.
Now in my case to perform qflash plus i do this.

1. I am putting a 4gb stick fat32 with the firmware named GIGABYTE.bin
2. I open the power from the psu
3. I click once the Qflash button and after some seconds the board lights up and the led near the Qflash button starts to flash. Now it flashes slowly for many seconds and then faster again for many seconds... the whole procedure goes for some mins. Then the boards i think it reboots because the fans start and stop momentarily.
Now after this the Motherboard is stuck. I cannot force it to shutdown with the case powerbutton and only i can power unplug it. If i plug it again it goes to the 30sec DRAM led again loop.

Now i tried also to clear CMOS. Till now i have never saw a MB behaving like this. When i put a jumper in the CMOS clear when the power is off the motherboard starts if you power it?? My experience with Asrock-Asus-MSI is if you have something on CMOS jumper that motherboard doesnt start and stays dead in power on but this one goes to 30sec DRAM led loop. Yesterday evening i took out the power from the pc and also the Battery and tried again today (with the 3200G cpu that i bought this morning) and everything is the same.

Please help... i dont know what else to try. If i do something wrong and there is a better procedure to flash or clean everything i want to know it. I cannot RMA the MB... because it is a replacement for a Asrock x570 Pro4 that i sent it back because i wanted more PCI-e ports for this one, maybe i can, i dont know but all this is really frustrating.

P.S. I tried with F6E and with F6B bioses to Qflash and both gave the same result


----------



## dansi

I have the similar problems! 

Try use latest n19 bios with abba 1.0.0.4. I think amd finally put proper zen+ support in.

But I would first try to get your current mother board to post first. Try power cycling a few times. Switch off the mains for few minutes and try powering on. What i did was after 15-20 mins of frustrating power on/off, bios managed to post at the reset stage. It will show a pop up saying oc failure or something, bios have been resetted. If so then you are good. Enter and qflash n19 bios.

If still can't get it to post/reset after power on/off. Then no choice, try to use qflash+ again with n19 bios. For qflash+, after press the back button, fans will start spinning and your usb stick start flashing lights. Somehow qflash+ doesn't auto reboot for me I had to wait until usb stick is stopped flashing. And hit power off/on


----------



## bluechris

dansi said:


> I have the similar problems!
> 
> Try use latest n19 bios with abba 1.0.0.4. I think amd finally put proper zen+ support in.
> 
> But I would first try to get your current mother board to post first. Try power cycling a few times. Switch off the mains for few minutes and try powering on. What i did was after 15-20 mins of frustrating power on/off, bios managed to post at the reset stage. It will show a pop up saying oc failure or something, bios have been resetted. If so then you are good. Enter and qflash n19 bios.
> 
> If still can't get it to post/reset after power on/off. Then no choice, try to use qflash+ again with n19 bios. For qflash+, after press the back button, fans will start spinning and your usb stick start flashing lights. Somehow qflash+ doesn't auto reboot for me I had to wait until usb stick is stopped flashing. And hit power off/on


Thx but there is no n19 for the PRO, and as for the Zen+, my main processor is a 3600 and with both i get the same results.
As for the Qflash+ myne does reboot, at least i think.....

I really hope for a newer bios that will check or reset the CMOS properly because now from what i read in reddit and in gigabyte official forums something is really bad. Supposely the qflash+ procedure will cure everything as not isnt hardware related problem but i dont see that.


----------



## dansi

sorry i didnt read your earlier. posts but i guessing you cant boot into bios after failed ram oc. i had that too! I found the solutions either to keep power cycling on/off mains until the damn board got bored of non-posting, or do a qflash+

But first i would put back the 3600. You dont want to use 3200G to troubleshoot x570, first being poor zen+ support and then its igpu complicates thing, which Gigabyte has acknowledged they have bug with vga/vga initialisation. 

Most users here are using Zen2 and dont seem to have problems unlike my zen+.

Oh also try powering off/on your monitor. I noticed sometimes in the displayport is not sending signals to monitor on reboot.


----------



## bluechris

dansi said:


> sorry i didnt read your earlier. posts but i guessing you cant boot into bios after failed ram oc. i had that too! I found the solutions either to keep power cycling on/off mains until the damn board got bored of non-posting, or do a qflash+
> 
> But first i would put back the 3600. You dont want to use 3200G to troubleshoot x570, first being poor zen+ support and then its igpu complicates thing, which Gigabyte has acknowledged they have bug with vga/vga initialisation.
> 
> Most users here are using Zen2 and dont seem to have problems unlike my zen+.
> 
> Oh also try powering off/on your monitor. I noticed sometimes in the displayport is not sending signals to monitor on reboot.


Thx again for your help really.

I did a complete disassemble of everything to see if there is something wrong in the motherboard placement mainly and all was fine. 
I wasnt able to find any small Ryzen, thats why i bought the G.... anyway when i tried it i had took out the nvidia (its a simple GT710 because this box is a esxi server homelab) and i had no luck.
Now im with the 3600 cpu and the QVL memory and i will light it up in a bit and try to power on / power off procedure again.


----------



## bluechris

Oh well no luck... after 20 power On/off from power plug and 3 qflash+ tries i give up for today.

@GBT-MatthewH is there any firmware for my Pro or you can find a custom one that will force 100% my motherboard to be full clean? cmos perfectly clear etc?Or is any other procedure to force clean except of CMOS jumber and battery out?

Edit: i forgot to mention that after a Qflash+ write and after it finishes the motherboard goes between the 2 leds of CPU and DRAM constantly jumping from one to the other.


----------



## Gettz8488

Does anyone know the fan size on the auros pro wifi? I want to replace the default fan with a noctua has anyone done this?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## sirsergy

*Aorus X570 Elite - RAM Overclocking - Suggestions*

Hello guys,

Sorry for bothering, just wanted to consult about my RAM overclocking config.

I have:
- Motherboard: Aorus X570 Elite, Bios version - F5f;
- CPU: AMD Ryzen 5 3600X @4200MHz at ~1.3V (Manual fixed overclock);
- CPU Cooler: Noctua NH-D15S (1 Fan) with Coollaboratory Liquid PRO between cooler and CPU;
- RAM: G.Skill Flare X (for AMD) [F4-2933C14D-16GFX] at 1.35V;
- GPU: MSI AMD Radeon RX 5700 XT EVOKE OC.

I used Ryzen DRAM Calculator to find optimal safe RAM timings at 3600MHz. But for now the only stable timings that I have found are 17-17-17-17-34-51. With these parameters there are no issues in TestMem app with 1usmus config V3 and heavy config by anta777 and in LinX 0.7.0 app. Lowering main timings or increasing DRAM voltage did not give any improvements.

I have attached several screenshots to see all my current BIOS settings and DRAM Calculator recommendations.

Can please anyone have a look at the screenshots and maybe provide some improvement suggestions?

Thanks for information in advance.


----------



## agor

Korrektor said:


> Any details? DRAM voltage, subtimings, VDDG voltage?


Turned out to not really be 100% stable so I had to tune the settings a little bit more (higher tRFC specifically, but was able to lower tRP).
So here are all the settings with >10000% karhu

https://i.imgur.com/fBLvMfl.jpg

Memory DIMMs were on 60°C after the 5hrs of testing (according to hwinfo), so I don't really want to push further until I get some kind of flexible fan arm mount thingy to let a blower cool them.


----------



## pal

bluechris said:


> Oh well no luck... after 20 power On/off from power plug and 3 qflash+ tries i give up for today.
> 
> @GBT-MatthewH is there any firmware for my Pro or you can find a custom one that will force 100% my motherboard to be full clean? cmos perfectly clear etc?Or is any other procedure to force clean except of CMOS jumber and battery out?
> 
> Edit: i forgot to mention that after a Qflash+ write and after it finishes the motherboard goes between the 2 leds of CPU and DRAM constantly jumping from one to the other.


Do you have an option to try with different memory?


----------



## Moparman

Ok so odd issue. I can run my 3900x at [email protected] no problem. If i try 4.5ghz about 3 sec after it goes under load it shuts off like you pulled the power cord. Check the #2 post for the entire setup. I just find it odd.


----------



## bluechris

pal said:


> Do you have an option to try with different memory?


I dont have 3nd different type of memories unfortunately. The machine was build with GSkill TridentZ 3200CL14 32GB b-dies but when the problems started i took out from an another pc 2 corsair sticks that are on QVL list. I tried any combination imaginable with the corsair and the gskill before them with no luck.

As i squeeze my mind to think what i had choose in bios and the problems started i only lowered a bit the voltage from 1.4v to 1.38v but before that i had altered hard the CSM settings because i didnt liked the IOMMU grouping that the board was giving me in ESXI.

I suppose a combination of things somehow made a problem in my Cmos? i dont know.

The pc is in work... i left it without any power on it or any device connected with a jumber in the CMOS Clear and the battery out and i will see.


----------



## MrToast99

So I flash N19 and SIV gives some there odd clocks and ram speeds. Also experience HDD like performance on my Corsair MP600... brutally slow.

Only settings from default are SVM Enable, XMP on, and AC back Memory.


----------



## underc0ver

My 3900X boost with the 7F Bios on my X570Master to 4.650MHz on 2 cores. 

With the N19 it will boost only to 4.575MHz single and allcore. Tested with cinebench r20 all and single core and under desktop mode with google chrome, word etc. 

I have prefered cores in bios once enabled and once auto mode tested.


----------



## gurusmi

Same here with a 3800x. Boost clock is all over around 100MHz lower.


----------



## MrToast99

Looks like after 3 reboots it's all settled back down...

1st reboot Bios reset to default, clocks back to normal but no CPU fan rpm in SIV or fan control in general
2nd reboot clocks stayed normal but no CPU fan rpm is SIV or fan control in general
3rd reboot system seems back to normal... now have SIV fan controls


----------



## FMXP

I guess it's weird that everyone else has announced or released 1.0.0.4 beta BIOS but Gigabyte are silent after you guys were fastest to the 1.0.0.3 variants. I hope you guys have awesome things planned.


----------



## panni

FMXP said:


> I guess it's weird that everyone else has announced or released 1.0.0.4 beta BIOS but Gigabyte are silent after you guys were fastest to the 1.0.0.3 variants. I hope you guys have awesome things planned.


Well, even beta releases get tested internally to a certain degree. If other manufacturers decide to release a possibly less-tested version, that's fine.
Most of the beta BIOSes GB has released have been extremely stable for me (in fact more stable than anything ASUS put out as a stable version in X370), so I don't complain one bit.


----------



## Rapidian

*X570 Aorus Master BIOS N19 Feedback*



GBT-MatthewH said:


> New 1004B "N" BIOS for Master. Supposed to help boot times - so let me know if it works!
> 
> X570 AORUS Master -  N19


 @GBT-MatthewH, thanks for posting the early bios.

On N19, boot times are faster indeed. I boot up in 12 seconds. But I was not that far off before (16-18s). 

The boost clocks do not *always* achieve what I got on F7e. On F7e, I would get 4.6Ghz. Often times the boost on N19 only achieves 4.55Ghhz. Some boots I do reach 4.6 or 4.625Ghz for boost clocks. If I wait long enough (doing really nothing) some do reach 4.625 which is a new behavior because I would reach this all of the time on F7e. Overall performance is slightly less now in various synthetic benchmarks (Cpu-z, Cinebench R15, R20). I was doing better with single core performance on F7e. 

PBO still operates similarly. Does not provide much gain. Perhaps I would need to raise the limits of the motherboard which I have not tried.

I do have CPPC set, however, I never see my preferred core being used in single core workloads. No bios has demonstrated that so far.

In terms of temperatures, they seem to fluctuate less on N19. My system is air cooled, Noctua NH-D15. It goes between 35-45C idle at Tctl/Tdie. Used to ramp up and down much higher on F7e. Now, it is less pronounced. The CCDs are always cooler, about 35C. I have the 3900x. It must be the 14nm I/O chiplet that is the hot portion of that chip. My SOC voltage is around 1.1v. I run my memory fast at 3800 MT/s and 1900Mhz FCLK at 16-17-16-32-48 1T with good old Samsung B-die G.Skill Flare X (2 DIMMs). 

Even with the slight loss in performance, the good outweighs the bad in this alpha bios release. However, it was not as impressive as what the marketing broadcast from MSI about 1.0.0.4. Perhaps that was overly sensational, especially needed for their motherboards. Already Gigabyte had a better X570 launch and faster support for BIOS. This is why I purchased in August. To be truthful and honest, I’m very happy with the X570 Aorus Master. This board does tweak memory overclocking well; stretched a long way from 3200 MT/s..


----------



## Gettz8488

Owners of the auros pro X570 what pch temps are you getting while gaming? I switched to an h115i from noctua and it seems I’m hovering at 71C while gaming 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## ibslice

sirsergy said:


> Hello guys,
> 
> Sorry for bothering, just wanted to consult about my RAM overclocking config.
> 
> I have:
> - Motherboard: Aorus X570 Elite, Bios version - F5f;
> - CPU: AMD Ryzen 5 3600X @4200MHz at ~1.3V (Manual fixed overclock);
> - CPU Cooler: Noctua NH-D15S (1 Fan) with Coollaboratory Liquid PRO between cooler and CPU;
> - RAM: G.Skill Flare X (for AMD) [F4-2933C14D-16GFX] at 1.35V;
> - GPU: MSI AMD Radeon RX 5700 XT EVOKE OC.
> etc
> etc



Yes. ram voltage. You have it set to 1.35.
I run the same ram with 1.43 overclocked (3200 c14 overclocked to 3600 c14 with tight timings). I know Steve from Hardware Unboxed runs his at 1.45v
The 1.35v base voltage is for base clocks. you will need to use a minimum of 1.4v for the DRAM. Gskill bdie ram can comfortably handle 1.5v but personally I like to keep it under 1.45.


----------



## Bronson

S_Bodi said:


> I have a 1TB Gigabyte Aorus Gen 4 SSD in my first m2 slot on my X570 Master. It's in a tower case with good (not excellent) airflow. Idle temps are 49 deg, peak temps are in low 60s. Ambient currently 18 to 20 degrees. I only use the SSD heatsink - didn't see the point of using the mobo heatsink as well and don't think it would work well.
> 
> From what I read, so long as your temps are below 70 degrees you should be OK so I would worry about your operating temps getting too high. Gen 4 NVMe drives really do need a good cooling environment, and I don't think they're suited for a poor airflow case - I would definitely look at improving that.


I was thinking of just using the SSD heatsink, but the problem is that in this particular ITX mobo, the heatsink from the moBO that stands above the SSD is also the heatsink for the chipset, so I can't figure out how to solve it


----------



## Gettz8488

A few questions for gigabyte owners. First what temps are you guys getting on chipset while gaming? I’m seeing 68-72. Question 2 is can we disable gen 4 pcie and use gen 3 only in bios? And question 3. Does anyone know an easy way to drop chipset temps? Thanks In advance 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## LeVvE

Gettz8488 said:


> A few questions for gigabyte owners. First what temps are you guys getting on chipset while gaming? I’m seeing 68-72. Question 2 is can we disable gen 4 pcie and use gen 3 only in bios? And question 3. Does anyone know an easy way to drop chipset temps? Thanks In advance
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Before I ran my card with a vertical mount my chipset was running at 80C. I got the AORUS Master.


----------



## gabmzzn

@GBT-MatthewH I found out that my case fans actually have a very direct impact on the chipset temperature, I think that can be a good idea if on bios we can make a fan curve for our case fans targeting the PCH temperature (i'm not refering to the chipset fan but the SYSTEM_FAN2, 4, etc), because sadly right now we can choose almost any target except PCH, can this feature be a possibility? thank you very much.


----------



## sirsergy

ibslice said:


> Yes. ram voltage. You have it set to 1.35.
> I run the same ram with 1.43 overclocked (3200 c14 overclocked to 3600 c14 with tight timings). I know Steve from Hardware Unboxed runs his at 1.45v
> The 1.35v base voltage is for base clocks. you will need to use a minimum of 1.4v for the DRAM. Gskill bdie ram can comfortably handle 1.5v but personally I like to keep it under 1.45.


 @ibslice, thanks for the info. But I think we have different sets of G.Skill RAM, you said that you have overclocked the RAM from 3200 c14 to 3600 c14 with tight timings. My base frequency is 2933, not 3200. That's why I think it is harder for me to reach 3600 with tight timings... By the way, did you pass stress-tests like TestMem and LinX without errors using 3600 c14 with tight timings at 1.43V?


----------



## pal

Gettz8488 said:


> A few questions for gigabyte owners. First what temps are you guys getting on chipset while gaming? I’m seeing 68-72. Question 2 is can we disable gen 4 pcie and use gen 3 only in bios? And question 3. Does anyone know an easy way to drop chipset temps? Thanks In advance
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


you can change it to gen 1 if you want. search in bios


----------



## Gettz8488

pal said:


> you can change it to gen 1 if you want. search in bios




Would switching it to gen 3 bring the chipset temps down?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bluechris

Gettz8488 said:


> Would switching it to gen 3 bring the chipset temps down?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Good question but since i got my pro i had the switch to 3 and my temps was like everyone here


----------



## Gettz8488

bluechris said:


> Good question but since i got my pro i had the switch to 3 and my temps was like everyone here




So your temps are still high as well?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## pal

Gettz8488 said:


> Would switching it to gen 3 bring the chipset temps down?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


I doubt it but if you do not have gen4 device you can easy try without asking. put your pch fan on performance in bios.


----------



## Gettz8488

pal said:


> I doubt it but if you do not have gen4 device you can easy try without asking. put your pch fan on performance in bios.




I will when I get home still at work this was my biggest fear about a chipset fan mobo I was highly debating an x470 over X570. Hopefully it cools temps 71 c after a few minutes of gaming Is way to hit imo the temps were kept down with the noctua d-15 before but ever since I replaced it temps went up 10+ degrees 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bluechris

Gettz8488 said:


> So your temps are still high as well?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


I was at 60-65c but since i had an old Northbridge waterblock i puted it in there and temps were reduced but decided that wasnt so big gain and i puted the original heatsink back with good paste. 
Now where i cannot even start the board i don't know the temps.


----------



## kevindd992002

Gettz8488 said:


> I will when I get home still at work this was my biggest fear about a chipset fan mobo I was highly debating an x470 over X570. Hopefully it cools temps 71 c after a few minutes of gaming Is way to hit imo the temps were kept down with the noctua d-15 before but ever since I replaced it temps went up 10+ degrees
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


What are the max allowable temps for the X570's anyway? When do we need to start worrying?

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Gettz8488

kevindd992002 said:


> What are the max allowable temps for the X570's anyway? When do we need to start worrying?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk




From my understanding it’s 85C the upmost limit but I hit 70C after 10-12 min of gaming? Cpu temp was 45-50C I live in Miami so it’s pretty hot. I’m thinking of buying a noctua fan and replacing the stock chipset fan I just don’t know if it can be done nor the size of the chipset fan 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Cidious

I'm in the market for a X570 Aorus Pro Wifi. Is there anything I should look out for with these boards? I googled and looked up the reviews and they seem really solid and well balanced. 


Pairing with:

AMD Ryzen 7 3800X
Crucial Ballistix Sport LT 32GB (2x16) E-die
Gigabyte 2070 Super Gaming OC
Corsair RM650X


Any owners here that have something to say about it?


----------



## Gettz8488

Cidious said:


> I'm in the market for a X570 Aorus Pro Wifi. Is there anything I should look out for with these boards? I googled and looked up the reviews and they seem really solid and well balanced.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pairing with:
> 
> 
> 
> AMD Ryzen 7 3800X
> 
> Crucial Ballistix Sport LT 32GB (2x16) E-die
> 
> Gigabyte 2070 Super Gaming OC
> 
> Corsair RM650X
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any owners here that have something to say about it?





The board and the support are excellent I’ve had 0 issues with. The one concern I have is the chipset fan that every board has. But my chipset temps are at 70C with a well ventilated case. Maybe @GBT-MatthewH can give us some input 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## panni

Gettz8488 said:


> The board and the support are excellent I’ve had 0 issues with. The one concern I have is the chipset fan that every board has. But my chipset temps are at 70C with a well ventilated case. Maybe @GBT-MatthewH can give us some input
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


My Pro's chipset fan never exceeds 60°C. Are you using the correct sensor for measurement? This has been discussed over and over again in this thread.


----------



## Gettz8488

panni said:


> My Pro's chipset fan never exceeds 60°C. Are you using the correct sensor for measurement? This has been discussed over and over again in this thread.




I’m using HWinfos chipset temperature under the motherboard section I think it’s labeled pch temp? Also are you using an air cooler? Because mine would hover around that when I had my noctua but the switch to an aio brought it up significantly 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## pal

Mine too, but I have an open "bench" .A good thing to do is to try to replace thermal pad under heat sink with some thermal paste.


----------



## Gettz8488

pal said:


> Mine too, but I have an open "bench" .A good thing to do is to try to replace thermal pad under heat sink with some thermal paste.




I can’t recall exactly which temp I was reading until I get home but I see you have 2 temps for chipset which one is correct?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## pal

someone said the bottom one.


----------



## Ranger21

Ranger21 said:


> Please add support for DDR4 BLS16G4D32AESC M16 on Gigabyte X570 PRO (non-wifi)
> 
> in bios it says unknown and motherboard has bootloop problems on any bioses except F3 and fixed voltage on cpu with coldboot
> 
> 
> i have 3900x



Will gigabyte address issues with x570 PRO and 3900x? motherboard not even stable on default settings, but it's bios/coldboot issues, if it goes to windows, it works absolutely flawless under stresstest. 

new bioses (even F6E) - nvme ssd from gigabyte dissapears as boot device after booting into windows, cold boot issues


or do i need to start RMA procedure?


----------



## Frietkot Louis

I've tried both N18 and N19 and they both give a POST CODE 97 after a while and then the post process restarts.

X570 Gigabyte master / X3900 / Gigabyte 1080ti N11 / Corsair MP600 1TB / G-skill NEO 2x16 GB 3600-16-19-19-19 (GTNC) / ASUS essence STX sound card PCIEx1 (bottom slot)


----------



## Gettz8488

@gbtMatthewH hey Matt which reading is correct when it comes to chipset?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bluechris

Ranger21 said:


> Will gigabyte address issues with x570 PRO and 3900x? motherboard not even stable on default settings, but it's bios/coldboot issues, if it goes to windows, it works absolutely flawless under stresstest.
> 
> new bioses (even F6E) - nvme ssd from gigabyte dissapears as boot device after booting into windows, cold boot issues
> 
> 
> or do i need to start RMA procedure?


+1 on this. Its 3 days that my PRO doesn't want to start no matter what i do. I changed ram, cpu and i did qflash+ with every firmware and it just shows the dreaded dram led problem constantly.
My only hope is a bios that will eventually clean it correctly and make it to boot.
I just hope.....


----------



## pal

Gettz8488 said:


> I can’t recall exactly which temp I was reading until I get home but I see you have 2 temps for chipset which one is correct?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


gaming on its own do not stress PCH, maybe your gpu is blocking or providing extra heat to pch. Do you have good ventilation in your case.


----------



## Gettz8488

pal said:


> gaming on its own do not stress PCH, maybe your gpu is blocking or providing extra heat to pch. Do you have good ventilation in your case.




I have 3 120mm on front 2 exhaust with a h115I and 1 140MM in the back in a h700 case so it’s pretty decent it was obviously better with noctua nh d15 being inside but I’m also looking at the top sensor in hw info not the bottom one 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## V1TRU

Cidious said:


> I'm in the market for a X570 Aorus Pro Wifi. Is there anything I should look out for with these boards? I googled and looked up the reviews and they seem really solid and well balanced.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pairing with:
> 
> 
> 
> AMD Ryzen 7 3800X
> 
> Crucial Ballistix Sport LT 32GB (2x16) E-die
> 
> Gigabyte 2070 Super Gaming OC
> 
> Corsair RM650X
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any owners here that have something to say about it?


Many of us have the wifi-bluetooth-ErP problem, search and read carefully previous messages about this.
Beta F6b Bios still hasn't fixed it


----------



## Ojive

bluechris said:


> M8 im confused, you have some kind of installation trouble for the software that control the lights in windows?


Not OP, but *I* do. I've updated RGB Fusion twice, and both times it stopped working. It just loop-crashes after update each time. My RGB is now stuck on one color. I hope it atleast stays that way, because last time I had power outage it somehow changed/reset color and I couldn't change it because, guess what, RGB Fusion is loop-crashing after an update. GG.


----------



## Gettz8488

It seems like gaming brings the top chipset temp to 70c-73C and the bottom one that GBT Matthew said is exactly 10 degrees colder I just don’t know what temp is more accurate because they say the top temp is directly on the die 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Carbonic

Decided to check my own chipset temperatures after some light gaming on my X570 Master running F7e in a case with 3 Noctua NF-A14's as intake and 2 Corsair fans as out in my well ventilated Fractal R6 with open top and open front door. One sensor says 44-68c with an average of 65c and the other says 60-88c with an average of 86c. The PCH fan is set to balanced. Quite high temperatures but as long as the lower one with a max of 68 is the right one then I hope it's alright.
Now if I could just get my boot time down from 47 seconds and figure out how to enter my safe memory values from Ryzen Calculator without the system resetting then it's shaping up to be quite a fine board.


----------



## funks

V1TRU said:


> Many of us have the wifi-bluetooth-ErP problem, search and read carefully previous messages about this.
> Beta F6b Bios still hasn't fixed it


The Aorus Ultra also suffers from the same problem.


----------



## Cidious

V1TRU said:


> Many of us have the wifi-bluetooth-ErP problem, search and read carefully previous messages about this.
> Beta F6b Bios still hasn't fixed it


Would not using Wifi and Bluetooth solve things? I have no use for both at all.


----------



## kevindd992002

kevindd992002 said:


> kevindd992002 said:
> 
> 
> 
> @GBT-MatthewH , can you help me out here please?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> @GBT-MatthewH how do i get your attention here? I've been trying to do that for the past few days in different forums and I'm simply being ignored. Is this because I'm part of the minority using ITX boards?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Because @GBT-MatthewH is so obviously ignoring my question/post, I had to create a support ticket with Gigabyte. They just got back to me and they confirmed that the max RPM of the PCH fan is indeed around the 8000 RPM range! I don't know if I should believe them or not. Is there a pc fan (non-industrial) that rotates that fast or are they just saving their asses?


----------



## Belcebuu

Carbonic said:


> Decided to check my own chipset temperatures after some light gaming on my X570 Master running F7e in a case with 3 Noctua NF-A14's as intake and 2 Corsair fans as out in my well ventilated Fractal R6 with open top and open front door. One sensor says 44-68c with an average of 65c and the other says 60-88c with an average of 86c. The PCH fan is set to balanced. Quite high temperatures but as long as the lower one with a max of 68 is the right one then I hope it's alright.
> Now if I could just get my boot time down from 47 seconds and figure out how to enter my safe memory values from Ryzen Calculator without the system resetting then it's shaping up to be quite a fine board.


I have the same problem, what it is even worse is that the pch sensor seems to check the one with high temperatures because when I play I can hear the pch fan getting mad


----------



## dansi

It is strange pch gets so hot after gaming? My is only 3-5C differentials after hours of gaming.

Maybe bad batch? Maybe i using zen+?


----------



## gurusmi

Holy *****. Mine keeps the temp all the time. Ok. I abuse my PC in a different way (compiling etc.). But even with running CB20 i di not face that temps at all. My PCH temperature sticks at 40°C aside / 64°C inside the chip.
I use a BeQuiet Silent Base 801 with 6 * 140mm Vents in (Bottom, front rear) and 3 * 120mm out at the radiator on top.


----------



## V1TRU

Cidious said:


> Would not using Wifi and Bluetooth solve things? I have no use for both at all.


No, since the network card will keep connect and disconnect also if not used. Maybe it could be disabled from OS control panel, but that's not ideal.

I've flashed the F6e beta on Aorus I Pro Wifi, let's see if that helps


----------



## kevindd992002

V1TRU said:


> Cidious said:
> 
> 
> 
> Would not using Wifi and Bluetooth solve things? I have no use for both at all.
> 
> 
> 
> No, since the network card will keep connect and disconnect also if not used. Maybe it could be disabled from OS control panel, but that's not ideal.
> 
> I've flashed the F6e beta on Aorus I Pro Wifi, let's see if that helps
Click to expand...

What are all these issues about Wifi and Bluetooth? 

Also, if you would be so kind enough can you post a screenshot of your PCH fan curve, temps, and fan speed in the Smart Fan 5 section of your BIOS while the PCH fan profile is set to Balance? I'm trying to compare if my issue is an isolated one or not. Thanks.


----------



## Alex0401

please tell me what utility do you check the temperature?
sorry, I found out.


----------



## Jeffreybt

kevindd992002 said:


> Because @GBT-MatthewH is so obviously ignoring my question/post, I had to create a support ticket with Gigabyte. They just got back to me and they confirmed that the max RPM of the PCH fan is indeed around the 8000 RPM range! I don't know if I should believe them or not. Is there a pc fan (non-industrial) that rotates that fast or are they just saving their asses?


 probably because this is not gigabyte tech support, if people start to demand answers from him on here i imagine he would just stop showing up, leaving the community with less access.


----------



## kevindd992002

Jeffreybt said:


> probably because this is not gigabyte tech support, if people start to demand answers from him on here i imagine he would just stop showing up, leaving the community with less access.


Yeah, I guess. I can't stop comparing with other manufacturers though. But yeah, like I said there's always one active rep that does this. I'm not expecting a positive answer. I just wanted an "answer".


----------



## Belcebuu

dansi said:


> It is strange pch gets so hot after gaming? My is only 3-5C differentials after hours of gaming.
> 
> Maybe bad batch? Maybe i using zen+?


Yeah Zen+ are totally different, this Zen2 are much hotter


----------



## briank

gabmzzn said:


> @GBT-MatthewH I found out that my case fans actually have a very direct impact on the chipset temperature, I think that can be a good idea if on bios we can make a fan curve for our case fans targeting the PCH temperature, because sadly right now we can choose almost any target except PCH, can this feature be a possibility? thank you very much.


Great suggestion!


----------



## pal

gabmzzn said:


> @GBT-MatthewH I found out that my case fans actually have a very direct impact on the chipset temperature, I think that can be a good idea if on bios we can make a fan curve for our case fans targeting the PCH temperature, because sadly right now we can choose almost any target except PCH, can this feature be a possibility? thank you very much.


I think this was suggested already and its not going to happen, because pch can trothle down and you can fry the chip, if you messed smth up.


----------



## pal

kevindd992002 said:


> Because @GBT-MatthewH is so obviously ignoring my question/post, I had to create a support ticket with Gigabyte. They just got back to me and they confirmed that the max RPM of the PCH fan is indeed around the 8000 RPM range! I don't know if I should believe them or not. Is there a pc fan (non-industrial) that rotates that fast or are they just saving their asses?


8000rpm thats damn HI. That should sound like "jet engine". On Pro, I think on performance setting, I saw 2800RPM.


----------



## kevindd992002

pal said:


> 8000rpm thats damn HI. That should sound like "jet engine". On Pro, I think on performance setting, I saw 2800RPM.


That's what I thought which is why I smell something fishy here. That's why i was wondering what your PCH fan speeds are and at what temp.

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## jsgiv

kevindd992002 said:


> Because @GBT-MatthewH is so obviously ignoring my question/post, I had to create a support ticket with Gigabyte. They just got back to me and they confirmed that the max RPM of the PCH fan is indeed around the 8000 RPM range! I don't know if I should believe them or not. Is there a pc fan (non-industrial) that rotates that fast or are they just saving their asses?


Dude - @GBT-MatthewH has posted on this forum before about these types of expectations - he's not product support. Your path to get your questions answered are via the channel you've just taken (product support).


----------



## gabmzzn

pal said:


> I think this was suggested already and its not going to happen, because pch can trothle down and you can fry the chip, if you messed smth up.


I don't think you understood correctly what I said or I wasn't very clear, i want my case fans (NOT CHIPSET FAN) to react to the chipset temperature, right now I can have them totally turned off I if want because we can control case fans how whatever we want, what I suggested is that when I choose the curve of my case fans we should be able to select the PCH temperature besides other targets like CPU, VRM MOS, EC_TEMP1, etc.


----------



## bluechris

gabmzzn said:


> I don't think you understood correctly what I said or I wasn't very clear, i want my case fans (NOT CHIPSET FAN) to react to the chipset temperature, right now I can have them totally turned off I if want because we can control case fans how whatever we want, what I suggested is that when I choose the curve of my case fans we should be able to select the PCH temperature besides other targets like CPU, VRM MOS, EC_TEMP1, etc.


Just buy a 1$ temp sensor, plug it in temp pins in the motherboard, slide the sensor end on the chipset heatsink and set your fans to react to this sensor.


----------



## gabmzzn

bluechris said:


> Just buy a 1$ temp sensor, plug it in temp pins in the motherboard, slide the sensor end on the chipset heatsink and set your fans to react to this sensor.


X570 Master comes with 2 of thermistors cables and that's pretty much what I did, I just found it a bit ridiculous the fact that we can select any sensor temp from the drop down menu except the PCH one, also can be good for those who model doesn't come with those cables.


----------



## Dystopiq

kevindd992002 said:


> Because @GBT-MatthewH is so obviously ignoring my question/post, I had to create a support ticket with Gigabyte. They just got back to me and they confirmed that the max RPM of the PCH fan is indeed around the 8000 RPM range! I don't know if I should believe them or not. Is there a pc fan (non-industrial) that rotates that fast or are they just saving their asses?


Bro, you need to take a deep breath. He's has a real job with real duties and doesn't always have time to sit here on this particular forum answering your questions. His job isn't support.


----------



## Dephcon

GBT-MatthewH said:


> Goes back to my main point. Could we do initial color? Yes. But it opens up the other conflicts I mentioned earlier. It also sets up a slippery slope in terms of features. Let me give you an example.
> 
> Initial color? Ok, do you mean the 3 primary colors? That doesn't seem like enough, so maybe we add a few... but what if I want a lighter shade of blue? Now what if that blue is different than the software shade, even though on my screen they look the same? Can't you let me do hex values for colors? Aren't all hex color values the same? (Short answer no) Since I can already control the color can't you guys let me set basic things like the pattern?
> 
> So lets say now we have colors and basic effects, like we did before... What about the guy off the street who didn't read this post? He's going to ask - Why cant I do digital effects? Why can I only control 2 of my 4 lights on my motherboard? (Short answer many boards have 2 IC's, one for digital one for analog.) Why when I set blue do only 2 of my 4 zones turn blue? Why doesn't it sync with my RAM? Why when I set blue in my BIOS it turns to red when windows loads (ie another software kicks in)?
> 
> The truth is for full RGB control you need software. Its not just set a color and move on anymore. We have digital, analog, patterns, delays, different inputs, etc etc etc.


 @GBT-MatthewH I totally get that from a business perspective. That said, are they planning to get some competent developers to spruce up the software as it's now the only control method?


----------



## Hyralak

kevindd992002 said:


> Because @*GBT-MatthewH* is so obviously ignoring my question/post, I had to create a support ticket with Gigabyte. They just got back to me and they confirmed that the max RPM of the PCH fan is indeed around the 8000 RPM range! I don't know if I should believe them or not. Is there a pc fan (non-industrial) that rotates that fast or are they just saving their asses?



I just used argus monitor to max out the PCH fan on my master and it hits just over 5000rpm.


----------



## GBT-MatthewH

* Newest BETA BIOS with AGESA 1004B (10/28) *


 These should improve boot times.
SMU 46.54.0
 *NEW* highly requested feature - When you flash BIOS (in the BIOS) you now have the option to also flash the backup BIOS.

X570 AORUS Xtreme -  F5F
X570 AORUS Master -  F7F
X570 AORUS Ultra-  F6F
X570 AORUS Pro Wifi -  F6F
X570 AORUS Pro -  F6F
X570 I AORUS Pro (ITX)-  F6G
X570 AORUS Elite -  F5G
X570 AORUS Elite Wifi -  F3G
X570 Gaming X -  F5G

As always if I messed up a link just let me know!


----------



## gurusmi

gabmzzn said:


> X570 Master comes with 2 of thermistors cables and that's pretty much what I did, I just found it a bit ridiculous the fact that we can select any sensor temp from the drop down menu except the PCH one, also can be good for those who model doesn't come with those cables.


Use SIV and you can.


----------



## Nijo

GBT-MatthewH said:


> * Newest BETA BIOS with AGESA 1004B (10/28) *
> 
> 
> These should improve boot times.
> SMU 46.54.0
> 
> X570 AORUS Xtreme -  F5F
> X570 AORUS Master -  F7F
> X570 AORUS Ultra-  F6F
> X570 AORUS Pro Wifi -  F6F
> X570 AORUS Pro -  F6F
> X570 I AORUS Pro (ITX)-  F6G
> X570 AORUS Elite -  F5G
> X570 AORUS Elite Wifi -  F3G
> X570 Gaming X -  F5G
> 
> As always if I messed up a link just let me know!


Thanks Matt, will give it a try.


----------



## pal

Hyralak said:


> I just used argus monitor to max out the PCH fan on my master and it hits just over 5000rpm.


you are right. I tried Argus monitor and pch at 100% have 5300rpm. Now I can hear it.


----------



## underc0ver

Is the F7F newer than the N19?


----------



## Belliash

Nijo said:


> Thanks Matt, will give it a try.



Let us know how its working, if there are any changes in BIOS, etc


----------



## GBT-MatthewH

underc0ver said:


> Is the F7F newer than the N19?


Technically yes, functionally not much.


----------



## gurusmi

Just my 5 cent

f7f:
Boost clock still lower than at F7B (about 50-100MHz Both, AllCore SingleCore). HWInfo, CB20 (around 100Pts lower than at F7B)
Bootup gets faster done than F7B
No issue with RAM so far. My 3600CL18 (Corsair Vengeance LPX) are working fine as usual.
NVME Drives gets detected like before.

What i feel a bit annoying about: When one selects explicitly bootdrives and connects a USB Stick (bootable) the next restart will be done at the USB Stick instead of remembering the BIOS Settings. I know. "Its a feature. Not a bug." 

Aunt Edith:
GBT-MatthewH: Thanks for your work here and your patience with us.


----------



## bluechris

GBT-MatthewH said:


> * Newest BETA BIOS with AGESA 1004B (10/28) *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These should improve boot times.
> 
> SMU 46.54.0
> 
> 
> 
> X570 AORUS Xtreme -  F5F
> 
> X570 AORUS Master -  F7F
> 
> X570 AORUS Ultra-  F6F
> 
> X570 AORUS Pro Wifi -  F6F
> 
> X570 AORUS Pro -  F6F
> 
> X570 I AORUS Pro (ITX)-  F6G
> 
> X570 AORUS Elite -  F5G
> 
> X570 AORUS Elite Wifi -  F3G
> 
> X570 Gaming X -  F5G
> 
> 
> 
> As always if I messed up a link just let me know!


Dear friend, this new firmware has anything on it that will help me with the problem with the dram led? I mean any sort of fixing of the memory training or anything? I remind that i had 2x16gb b-dies and i changed them with 2 memories that are on official qvl list of the PRO motherboard.
I need some help please if its possible
Thx in advance.


----------



## pal

I think you should RMA the board. I have stilcks that for example are not on the list but are working fine.


----------



## henson0115

GBT-MatthewH said:


> * Newest BETA BIOS with AGESA 1004B (10/28) *
> 
> 
> These should improve boot times.
> SMU 46.54.0
> 
> X570 AORUS Xtreme -  F5F
> X570 AORUS Master -  F7F
> X570 AORUS Ultra-  F6F
> X570 AORUS Pro Wifi -  F6F
> X570 AORUS Pro -  F6F
> X570 I AORUS Pro (ITX)-  F6G
> X570 AORUS Elite -  F5G
> X570 AORUS Elite Wifi -  F3G
> X570 Gaming X -  F5G
> 
> As always if I messed up a link just let me know!


 @gbt-Matthew

boot times are indeed quicker, i noticed this version had the option to update the backup bios too; so i went ahead and did both. 
However i have some strange behaviour with CSM off/disabled, the machine would reboot randomly when trying to login or after windows has loaded in for a minute or so i/e it made it into windows a few times and rebooted. if i enable CSM - it runs fine. i should be running with CSM disabled since its a full UEFI install. i did not notice this on the prior install which was f6c on aorus pro full atx version.
i have a single monitor via hdmi and oculus rift plugged in via dp the gpu, if i remember correctly there was some weirdness previously via dp plugged in when CSM was disabled?
edit: fixed all of the rush type errors


----------



## Veritas0589

Matt,

Is there any chance you could add an option to disable the onboard wifi?


----------



## pschorr1123

FYI I flashed the latest F7F bios and noticed that DDR voltage still stays @ 1.2 after setting XMP. After setting manually to >= 1.35 all is well. I just wanted to give people a heads up if they decide to flash.

Also As I was setting my RAM timings manually I noticed quite a few of the timings are different when set to "auto xmp" than previous bios. They are a bit tighter, just something to be mindful of if users only load xmp and nothing else especially since some kits are really fussy with certain timings and may lead to instability.


----------



## underc0ver

I`ve got the G.Skill Flare X 3200 with XMP 1.35V. When i load the xmp profile under the F7F, then i get 1.20V with CL14. Can you fix the problem?


----------



## rummy99

Beware - I just flashed my Aorus Pro/3700x with this F6F Bios and the system would not post afterwards. Waited 10 minutes, multiple on/off, CMOS clear, ram location change, etc. It would just continuously reboot after around 5 mins each time with the bottom left led VGA motherboard led lit out of the four. The only solution was to flash via Q Flash Plus button on motherboard and USB stick in the back bios USB port to the previous F6E bios. Thankfully, Luckily it worked....again warning about this one - first time this has happened to me with any of these BIOS files posted here.

(edited for clarification) 



GBT-MatthewH said:


> * Newest BETA BIOS with AGESA 1004B (10/28) *
> 
> 
> These should improve boot times.
> SMU 46.54.0
> 
> X570 AORUS Xtreme -  F5F
> X570 AORUS Master -  F7F
> X570 AORUS Ultra-  F6F
> X570 AORUS Pro Wifi -  F6F
> X570 AORUS Pro -  F6F
> X570 I AORUS Pro (ITX)-  F6G
> X570 AORUS Elite -  F5G
> X570 AORUS Elite Wifi -  F3G
> X570 Gaming X -  F5G
> 
> As always if I messed up a link just let me know!


----------



## henson0115

rummy99 said:


> Beware - I just flashed my Aorus Pro with this F6F Bios and the system would not boot afterwards. The only solution was to flash via Q Flash Plus and USB stick the previous F6E bios. Thankfully, Luckily it worked....again warning about this one - first time this has happened to me with any of these BIOS files posted here.


can you be a bit more specific, would not boot into windows or bios? presume you used q flash in the bios and not via the manual recovery option via the back usb etc


----------



## Streetdragon

F7F is running well on my System. The only Problem:

The Boosting is now lower than ever before.
R20 multiscore around 7000. okish. not great not terrible...
Singlescore ONLY 502. Should be at 520+.

So there is still room for improvments!


----------



## biker1284

Boot time faster. I'm on 3700x with pro wifi.
R20: ~65 multicore improvement. Handful of points on single.
Still doing more testing but nice so far.

Thanks for the updates!


----------



## MTH254

GBT-MatthewH said:


> * Newest BETA BIOS with AGESA 1004B (10/28) *
> 
> 
> These should improve boot times.
> SMU 46.54.0
> *NEW* highly requested feature - When you flash BIOS (in the BIOS) you now have the option to also flash the backup BIOS.
> 
> X570 AORUS Xtreme -  F5F
> X570 AORUS Master -  F7F
> X570 AORUS Ultra-  F6F
> X570 AORUS Pro Wifi -  F6F
> X570 AORUS Pro -  F6F
> X570 I AORUS Pro (ITX)-  F6G
> X570 AORUS Elite -  F5G
> X570 AORUS Elite Wifi -  F3G
> X570 Gaming X -  F5G
> 
> As always if I messed up a link just let me know!


Does this fix the issue where you experience total loss of all BIOS settings (aka, resets to default values) if power is disconnected or after a power loss?


----------



## rummy99

Would not post, no bios. Q flash via motherboard button and manual recover via back usb port. I edited previous post for clarification. I had written it quickly after recovering and thinking I had bricked it..... 



henson0115 said:


> can you be a bit more specific, would not boot into windows or bios? presume you used q flash in the bios and not via the manual recovery option via the back usb etc


----------



## pal

yup, it's not boosting like before on F6e.


----------



## buffalo2102

MTH254 said:


> Does this fix the issue where you experience total loss of all BIOS settings (aka, resets to default values) if power is disconnected or after a power loss?





Are you sure you haven't got a dodgy BIOS battery?


----------



## Nijo

@GBT-MatthewH
I have now tested the F7f Bios for about an hour.
Overall, multi-core boost in Cinebench R15 & R20 is about 100-125 MHz lower, single-core boost about 50-100 MHz. The maximum CPU temperature is also about 15°C (!!!) lower. Where maximum peaks of 85°C were measured under CB R20 with F7e, it´s now not even 70°C.
I asume that cpu-voltage was lowered under load with this bios?
Precision Boost Overdrive (maxed out) takes that a step further. This seems to be undervolting automatically. Boost clock is even lower in all situations than without PBO, and thus the performance is worse. Offset must be about 50-75 mV, what I have observed.
PBO on "auto" (untouched) brings the best performance with this bios.

Positive perhaps that the chipset temperature is about 5°C lower on average. And boot-times are much better.

Translated by google. ;-)


----------



## Belcebuu

No one expected the boost improvement, it is nice to have it don't get me wrong, but I thought the main fix of 1.0.0.4 will be fixing the PBO and AUTO OC and now it seems that is even worse than before?

For me fixing PBO is more important than making restart faster, how many times do we restart? I don't care if I have to wait 10 seconds more in a restart, I want the PBO and AUTO OC fixed like the promised!


----------



## funks

GBT-MatthewH said:


> Technically yes, functionally not much.


Do these new BIOS's fix the ERP and the WiFi module disappearing problem with the X570 Aorus Ultra and X570 Aorus Pro WiFi that happens on all the boards?


----------



## Frietkot Louis

F7F on X570 Master has the same behaviour that I noted before in N18 and N19, POST CODE 97 at the end of POST and after 15-20 seconds reboots in the next POST etc. etc. etc.


----------



## gurusmi

Different behavior on my X570 Master. Itt boots up as it (possibly) should.Stopping 2 times the vents and boot into Win w/o any stop or crash.


----------



## biker1284

Nijo said:


> @GBT-MatthewH
> I have now tested the F7f Bios for about an hour.
> Overall, multi-core boost in Cinebench R15 & R20 is about 100-125 MHz lower, single-core boost about 50-100 MHz. The maximum CPU temperature is also about 15°C (!!!) lower. Where maximum peaks of 85°C were measured under CB R20 with F7e, it´s now not even 70°C.
> I asume that cpu-voltage was lowered under load with this bios?
> Precision Boost Overdrive (maxed out) takes that a step further. This seems to be undervolting automatically. Boost clock is even lower in all situations than without PBO, and thus the performance is worse. Offset must be about 50-75 mV, what I have observed.
> PBO on "auto" (untouched) brings the best performance with this bios.
> 
> Positive perhaps that the chipset temperature is about 5°C lower on average. And boot-times are much better.
> 
> Translated by google. ;-)


For me pbo enabled is dramatically better in r20. 200+ points. Pro wifi.


----------



## Nopileus

On my Elite with a non-x 3600 and PBO +200mhz enabled i am seeing the best results yet.

In prior versions i'd either get high single thread or high multithreaded results, in 1003abba i'd get consistent singlecore boost up to 4400 but multicore in Cinebench was down roughly 150 points, even with PBO disabled (lower than prior non-PBO results)
On 1004b i'm getting the best overall Cinebench scores i've gotten so far. https://i.imgur.com/Wau6tkD.jpg

POST time is also noticeably reduced and the new per-CCD temperature reading is handy since it appears to be the rolling average we get in ryzen master.


----------



## ktmrc8

rummy99 said:


> Beware - I just flashed my Aorus Pro/3700x with this F6F Bios and the system would not post afterwards. Waited 10 minutes, multiple on/off, CMOS clear, ram location change, etc. It would just continuously reboot after around 5 mins each time with the bottom left led VGA motherboard led lit out of the four. The only solution was to flash via Q Flash Plus button on motherboard and USB stick in the back bios USB port to the previous F6E bios. Thankfully, Luckily it worked....again warning about this one - first time this has happened to me with any of these BIOS files posted here.
> 
> (edited for clarification)



I had a similar experience with F3G on my Elite Wifi. It didn't automatically reboot after reflashing with QFlash, but after some fiddling around I got up and did some quick tests - boot times are much faster. However, after that I could no longer reboot. I tried all the regular workarounds - nothing. So I also reflashed back to F3F via QFlash Plus. This was also my first failed flash after many reflashes.


----------



## GBT-MatthewH

Belcebuu said:


> No one expected the boost improvement, it is nice to have it don't get me wrong, but I thought the main fix of 1.0.0.4 will be fixing the PBO and AUTO OC and now it seems that is even worse than before?
> 
> For me fixing PBO is more important than making restart faster, how many times do we restart? I don't care if I have to wait 10 seconds more in a restart, I want the PBO and AUTO OC fixed like the promised!


I think its important to clear up what this AGESA does and does not do. A lot of people have made videos and assertions it does all kinds of stuff, like improves performance!.. Expect their performance before the AGESA was lower than expected. Many also tested with B450, which is as much of an apples to oranges comparison as you are going to get.

I am still waiting on some testing data for this BIOS, but I have seen nothing thus far that tells me:

A. It lifts CPU performance/benchmarks beyond the margin of error, 

 Remember memory can drastically boost your score, and this BIOS specifically has a lot of changes to RAM training. That's my initial _ guess_ as to all these "performance" increases/decreases. I think its a by-product of tighter/looser timings.
 This works in the inverse as well. Those who are getting lower performance probably had their timings loosened with the new method of training. 
I _* could*_ be wrong about this, but we should know in a day or two after some real testing. This is just my gut feeling on the issue
B. Drastically alters PBO,
C. Or will cook you breakfast. 

It should speed up boot times* 

If you we're having issues with boot times. Personally my boot times _seem_ unchanged since I already boot in about 10 seconds. If your boots we're 15+ you _should _ see an decrease.

It has a ton of very granular bug fixes*

If you had any issues. It can't fix something that isn't broken


----------



## MTH254

buffalo2102 said:


> Are you sure you haven't got a dodgy BIOS battery?


Yes, I'm sure. Others have reported the same issue on Reddit. It was even listed on a list of known issues earlier in this thread (or another one).


----------



## Belcebuu

GBT-MatthewH said:


> I think its important to clear up what this AGESA does and does not do. A lot of people have made videos and assertions it does all kinds of stuff, like improves performance!.. Expect their performance before the AGESA was lower than expected. Many also tested with B450, which is as much of an apples to oranges comparison as you are going to get.
> 
> I am still waiting on some testing data for this BIOS, but I have seen nothing thus far that tells me:
> 
> A. It lifts CPU performance/benchmarks beyond the margin of error,
> 
> Remember memory can drastically boost your score, and this BIOS specifically has a lot of changes to RAM training. That's my initial _ guess_ as to all these "performance" increases/decreases. I think its a by-product of tighter/looser timings.
> This works in the inverse as well. Those who are getting lower performance probably had their timings loosened with the new method of training.
> I _* could*_ be wrong about this, but we should know in a day or two after some real testing. This is just my gut feeling on the issue
> B. Drastically alters PBO,
> C. Or will cook you breakfast.
> 
> It should speed up boot times*
> 
> If you we're having issues with boot times. Personally my boot times _seem_ unchanged since I already boot in about 10 seconds. If your boots we're 15+ you _should _ see an decrease.
> 
> It has a ton of very granular bug fixes*
> 
> If you had any issues. It can't fix something that isn't broken


Bug wise, for me it is the restarting windows 10 when the system goes idle, no idea why this is happening but it is pretty annoying.
Functionality wise, having PBO and AUTO OC working.


----------



## kevindd992002

Hyralak said:


> I just used argus monitor to max out the PCH fan on my master and it hits just over 5000rpm.





pal said:


> you are right. I tried Argus monitor and pch at 100% have 5300rpm. Now I can hear it.


How did you even max the RPM using Argus Monitor if the PWM signal of the PCH fan headers cannot be edited? What am I missing?

Based on the screenshot, you guys are running 5000+ RPM at 52C?


----------



## MikeS3000

1.0.0.4 performance is way worse than before with PBO enabled. x570 Aorus Pro Wifi, 3900x. CB15 on 1.0.0.4 with PBO enable is 2885, on 1.0.0.3 ABBA f6e I get 3388. The system is really holding back vcore and frequency. It's the equivalent of stock settings with a major negative offset voltage. Now stock performance w/ PBO off is about the same as 1.0.0.3 ABBA.


----------



## GBT-MatthewH

MikeS3000 said:


> 1.0.0.4 performance is way worse than before with PBO enabled. x570 Aorus Pro Wifi, 3900x. CB15 on 1.0.0.4 with PBO enable is 2885, on 1.0.0.3 ABBA f6e I get 3388. The system is really holding back vcore and frequency. It's the equivalent of stock settings with a major negative offset voltage. Now stock performance w/ PBO off is about the same as 1.0.0.3 ABBA.


Those are in line with my results as well. About the same stock + XMP on 1003ABBA and 1004B. With PBO ON my score drops slightly on 1004B. Below are some very quick and dirty benchmarks on my test system -

3600X / AORUS Master / 32GB RAM​
F7E - 1003ABA, Stock+XMP 3600, 1:1 IF:

 CB20 Multi 3729. Cores around 4100/4125.
 CB Single 513. All cores hit 4400.

F7F - 1004B, Stock + XMP 3600, 1:1 IF:

CB20 Multi 3718. Cores around 4100/4125.
 CB Single 510. Cores all hit 4400

I would have to do a bunch more runs to average things out, but it looks to be within margin of error run to run.

*HWInfo used to see core frequency.


----------



## Dphotog

I was joking before about Gigabyte reverting clockspeeds back prior to 1003ABBA with the 4.6ghz hitting but now its becoming a reality with 1004 I really hope once the bios is finalized it does return back to being able to actually hit the advertised speeds with a working PBO because I still hit 4.6ghz with pbo on or off with 1003


----------



## Dazog

GBT-MatthewH said:


> * Newest BETA BIOS with AGESA 1004B (10/28) *
> 
> 
> These should improve boot times.
> SMU 46.54.0
> *NEW* highly requested feature - When you flash BIOS (in the BIOS) you now have the option to also flash the backup BIOS.
> 
> X570 AORUS Xtreme -  F5F
> X570 AORUS Master -  F7F
> X570 AORUS Ultra-  F6F
> X570 AORUS Pro Wifi -  F6F
> X570 AORUS Pro -  F6F
> X570 I AORUS Pro (ITX)-  F6G
> X570 AORUS Elite -  F5G
> X570 AORUS Elite Wifi -  F3G
> X570 Gaming X -  F5G
> 
> As always if I messed up a link just let me know!


We can turn off the Bluetooth and Wifi on Pro Wifi board via bios now?


----------



## Waltc

GBT-MatthewH said:


> I think its important to clear up what this AGESA does and does not do. A lot of people have made videos and assertions it does all kinds of stuff, like improves performance!.. Expect their performance before the AGESA was lower than expected. Many also tested with B450, which is as much of an apples to oranges comparison as you are going to get.
> 
> I am still waiting on some testing data for this BIOS, but I have seen nothing thus far that tells me:
> 
> A. It lifts CPU performance/benchmarks beyond the margin of error,
> 
> Remember memory can drastically boost your score, and this BIOS specifically has a lot of changes to RAM training. That's my initial _ guess_ as to all these "performance" increases/decreases. I think its a by-product of tighter/looser timings.
> This works in the inverse as well. Those who are getting lower performance probably had their timings loosened with the new method of training.
> I _* could*_ be wrong about this, but we should know in a day or two after some real testing. This is just my gut feeling on the issue
> B. Drastically alters PBO,
> C. Or will cook you breakfast.
> 
> It should speed up boot times*
> 
> If you we're having issues with boot times. Personally my boot times _seem_ unchanged since I already boot in about 10 seconds. If your boots we're 15+ you _should _ see an decrease.
> 
> It has a ton of very granular bug fixes*
> 
> If you had any issues. It can't fix something that isn't broken



I agree--have seen very little change that is apparent in running short benches. Nothing that I'd call a change in PBO, either, but I'm still monkeying around with the offset voltages that are supposedly working in 1004... What I have seen that is interesting is that _all my cores_ are now max boosting very close to 4.4GHz or just over that slightly to ~4.424GHz, and I'm pretty happy about that, as with F7e the 1003abba AGESA was only doing that with 1-2 cores, when I measured with the beta HWinfo 6.13 beta (supposedly a lot more accurate now for Zen 2.) Boot time for me with NVMe since F3/4 (used every bios version since, including the betas) has always been spot on at ~10 seconds--so I completely happy with that!


----------



## Waltc

Dazog said:


> We can turn off the Bluetooth and Wifi on Pro Wifi board via bios now?



Just turn them off/on in the Device Manager--works just as well, with the added advantage that if you want to test them there's no reason to have to reboot to turn them on and off.


----------



## Trippytaka

I updated to 1.0.0.4 beta bios now I need help. My performance is much worse with the new beta bios compared to F5B aorus x570 elite. I lost max boost 4.64ghz, i lost scores in cinebench and cpuz, cores in gaming no longer run as high frequency. Also my 39c idle temps the cpu now idles at 55c!! So I was thinking, well I'll just go back to the previous F5B. Well the problems stuck with me! My cpu idles so high now! 55c in bios, I can't hit 4.64ghz anymore.. scores are still low. So my friend said he had the same problem what he had to do was Q-Flash Plus it with the old bios instead of going through the bios. So I followed the steps. Shut Down Computer, Fat 32 USB, USB Bios Port plugged in, Gigabyte.Bin rename.. but the q-flash plus button will do absolutely nothing no matter how many times I try it. Does anyone have any solutions?


----------



## Diablo85

I'm over the moon enthusiastic about my 2 non-nvme storage drives disappearing after a cold boot and needing re-initialization in disk manager to show up again as empty drives. 

i'm -happy- with the performance of the pc, but can these bugs stop crawling out of nowhere? it's been working fine since a windows re-install (wouldn't take bios updates past a certain version) and i've shut this pc down hundreds of times before last night. what gives?

x570 xtreme, 3900x, 32gb 3200mhz 14-14-14 ram.


----------



## F1Aussie

Like others i have the sleep mode issue restarting the PC, is there any move on a solution for this? I saw a post somewhere about disabling the csm mode but I cannot do that on my master mobo. The option is there but it won't let me click on disable to change it. Anyone else had this issue with csm not being able to be disabled?


----------



## TraumatikOC

Trippytaka said:


> I updated to 1.0.0.4 beta bios now I need help. My performance is much worse with the new beta bios compared to F5B aorus x570 elite. I lost max boost 4.64ghz, i lost scores in cinebench and cpuz, cores in gaming no longer run as high frequency. Also my 39c idle temps the cpu now idles at 55c!! So I was thinking, well I'll just go back to the previous F5B. Well the problems stuck with me! My cpu idles so high now! 55c in bios, I can't hit 4.64ghz anymore.. scores are still low. So my friend said he had the same problem what he had to do was Q-Flash Plus it with the old bios instead of going through the bios. So I followed the steps. Shut Down Computer, Fat 32 USB, USB Bios Port plugged in, Gigabyte.Bin rename.. but the q-flash plus button will do absolutely nothing no matter how many times I try it. Does anyone have any solutions?



I also am having the problem of higher idle temps , 47c , was 40c to 42c, my cinebench r20 multi scores dropped approx 200 points, i havent watched the max boost yet but my multi core freq is only hitting 399x mhz.
I thought i might have set something wrong, but i rechecked my bios settings 4 times and i have them set the same as all the other older bios. I was gettting lower idle temps, lower full core temps 84c, now with this 1004 bios its 91-93c. Nothing in my setup has changed except for this 1004 bios. Room temp is approx 70f.


Tomorrow will try to revert to last bios and check.

Setup... 3900x stock cooler, Giga Xtreme, 64Gb 3466 Corsair Dom RGB..... All 3 PBO settings disabled just like i had in all other bios.


----------



## leongws

rummy99 said:


> Beware - I just flashed my Aorus Pro/3700x with this F6F Bios and the system would not post afterwards. Waited 10 minutes, multiple on/off, CMOS clear, ram location change, etc. It would just continuously reboot after around 5 mins each time with the bottom left led VGA motherboard led lit out of the four. The only solution was to flash via Q Flash Plus button on motherboard and USB stick in the back bios USB port to the previous F6E bios. Thankfully, Luckily it worked....again warning about this one - first time this has happened to me with any of these BIOS files posted here.
> 
> (edited for clarification)


Encountered same issue on not posting after flashing to F6f bios on pro wifi. Used q-flash plus to flash back to F6e.
Tried flashing to F6f again but same issue with pc not posting after flashing done. Again qflash + back to F6e

The not posting problem is quite similar to the cold boot issue I facing all this while if I enabled XMP. But instead of having just the diagnose led toggling between cpu and dram for the cold boot issue with xmp, the vga led also lights up after flashing to bios F6f. so the led toggle this way: cpu>dram>VGA. Problem is I had already cleared cmos on F6e before flashing to F6f.

Tried both normal qflash in bios and qflash+ with the new F6f but both unable to post at all on Pro Wifi mb. So for my case bios F6f totally unusable on my Pro Wifi

**till today (since end of July), Im still running my rams at default of 2133MHz as whenever I enabled xmp or manually key in timings, i will face endless looping without post whenever I start the pc after a shutdown. Totally no issue in Booting to windows or restarting of pc after enabling xmp. Only happens if PC is power off**

Edited with more info.


----------



## dansi

Yes good to see more feedback about Gigabyte flashing bios problems. My zen+ have encountered such problems. I think some thing is not correctly written with their bios portion that causing such fundemantal frustration.


----------



## Belliash

@GBT-MatthewH: WHat about Spread Spectrum option? Any chance to get this option back in BIOS?


----------



## dansi

I updated from n19 to f7f and once again no updating issue luckily! I got a slight but noticeable boost in cinbench 20

However i did still get a hard lock while redoing my bios settings after flash. I think i narrow down to 2 possibies.

1. This time i was just updating my fan profile settings, go to save profile and boom! bios hard lock. Luckily just hittiing rest button my pc (not clear cmos) and i got back into bios. So perhaps the bios fan profile settings have a bug

2. my usb flash stick was still in the usb after updating. perhaps the first reboot after updating, and when i go save profile. the bios gets confused whether to save to bios or save to usb stick...


----------



## pal

kevindd992002 said:


> How did you even max the RPM using Argus Monitor if the PWM signal of the PCH fan headers cannot be edited? What am I missing?
> 
> Based on the screenshot, you guys are running 5000+ RPM at 52C?


you change it to manual control.


----------



## Trippytaka

Trippytaka said:


> I updated to 1.0.0.4 beta bios now I need help. My performance is much worse with the new beta bios compared to F5B aorus x570 elite. I lost max boost 4.64ghz, i lost scores in cinebench and cpuz, cores in gaming no longer run as high frequency. Also my 39c idle temps the cpu now idles at 55c!! So I was thinking, well I'll just go back to the previous F5B. Well the problems stuck with me! My cpu idles so high now! 55c in bios, I can't hit 4.64ghz anymore.. scores are still low. So my friend said he had the same problem what he had to do was Q-Flash Plus it with the old bios instead of going through the bios. So I followed the steps. Shut Down Computer, Fat 32 USB, USB Bios Port plugged in, Gigabyte.Bin rename.. but the q-flash plus button will do absolutely nothing no matter how many times I try it. Does anyone have any solutions?


I figured out how to make Q-flash plus work.. you have to have the setting ErP disabled in bios for it to work. Unfortunately I still have high temps... I went ahead and ordered a new cpu cooler do see if maybe my pump or something went bad. I was hitting 93C is elder scrolls online earlier and I NEVER get near that before!


----------



## Fff Fff

Where is CPU Ratio for each CCX?


----------



## kevindd992002

pal said:


> you change it to manual control.


That's interesting. I'll pass this information along to support and check what they say.


----------



## henson0115

for anyone having issues with major performance loss, are you running windows 10?, it looks like the chipset drivers are now coming through windows update instead of being posted as a download on the amd site (not sure in windows 7 gets these?). since flashing f7f i had to restore from a backup to fix issues with windows corruption due to posting issues and noticed weird issues with older chipset drivers (2 revisions out of date in my backup). after updating it all again to where it was before the crashing yes the hwinfo boosts are slightly lower but performance is the same in r20. at the same time temps are indeed lower including cpu and chipset.


----------



## bluechris

Guys can someone remember something if he has done clear cmos or he is willing to try? In my PRO when i put a jumper in clear CMOS pins the motherboard if you press the power button IT STARTS!!!
I have never seen this in my life in a motherboard.... every MB i had in my life when you have shorted the cmos pins it doesnt start.


----------



## leongws

bluechris said:


> Guys can someone remember something if he has done clear cmos or he is willing to try? In my PRO when i put a jumper in clear CMOS pins the motherboard if you press the power button IT STARTS!!!
> I have never seen this in my life in a motherboard.... every MB i had in my life when you have shorted the cmos pins it doesnt start.


Hmmm... never tried before. But will the mb be damage if we try powering on the pc with the clear cmos pin shorted?


----------



## alej0

Belliash said:


> @GBT-MatthewH: WHat about Spread Spectrum option? Any chance to get this option back in BIOS?


My Aorus Elite shows this option even with the latest AGESA 1.0.0.4 firmware. Remember its only available when FBCLK is set on auto.


----------



## bluechris

leongws said:


> Hmmm... never tried before. But will the mb be damage if we try powering on the pc with the clear cmos pin shorted?


Maybe you are right... after all the trouble i have 1 week now trying to make it to post i was out of mind and i press power on and i forgot i had the cmos jumper on and the motherboard started without succesfull post offcourse.

Im RMA it.. something bad is going on.


----------



## Belliash

alej0 said:


> My Aorus Elite shows this option even with the latest AGESA 1.0.0.4 firmware. Remember its only available when FBCLK is set on auto.


Where do you find it?


----------



## pal

in tweeking menu you should have Spread Spectrum, just below FBCLK which needs to be set on auto.


----------



## serialtoon

Trippytaka said:


> I figured out how to make Q-flash plus work.. you have to have the setting ErP disabled in bios for it to work. Unfortunately I still have high temps... I went ahead and ordered a new cpu cooler do see if maybe my pump or something went bad. I was hitting 93C is elder scrolls online earlier and I NEVER get near that before!


What cooler did you have and what are you going to? Im curious. I currently have a H100 plat but thinking about going to the DeepCool Castle 340ex.


----------



## ibslice

sirsergy said:


> @*ibslice* , thanks for the info. But I think we have different sets of G.Skill RAM, you said that you have overclocked the RAM from 3200 c14 to 3600 c14 with tight timings. My base frequency is 2933, not 3200. That's why I think it is harder for me to reach 3600 with tight timings... By the way, did you pass stress-tests like TestMem and LinX without errors using 3600 c14 with tight timings at 1.43V?



Yes everything passes. My recommendation stands though. You will need to increase the voltage to get it stable.


----------



## bluechris

I ordered a new PRO and i did RMA the 1st one but i cannot wait 10+ more days for the RMA board to come back. When i will get the old one back i will make it a new pc for something else.

The crucial question is WHAT FIRMWARE i pass to not have this trouble again? or i dont touch it at all and i pray to god not to stuck again in the DRAM led after 10 days of normal use? If my memory servers me well i think the the 1st board had F4 something firmware on it.


----------



## Waltc

GBT-MatthewH said:


> * Newest BETA BIOS with AGESA 1004B (10/28) *
> 
> 
> These should improve boot times.
> SMU 46.54.0
> *NEW* highly requested feature - When you flash BIOS (in the BIOS) you now have the option to also flash the backup BIOS.



Matt,


Just a quick reminder that this is why using Q-flash instead of @BIOS is worthwhile: the option to flash the backup Bios at the same time as the main bios has been a part of x570 Master bios releases starting with *F7b*...


----------



## alej0

serialtoon said:


> What cooler did you have and what are you going to? Im curious. I currently have a H100 plat but thinking about going to the DeepCool Castle 340ex.



Deepcool Castle 280 here. Very happy with it. A little bit noise coming from fans if speed > 40%. 
While browsing CPU is at 29-33º idle @ fans 20%
70º full load @ fans full speed.
Aourus Elite, 3700X, 3600CL16 
CB20 ~5000.


----------



## Waltc

henson0115 said:


> for anyone having issues with major performance loss, are you running windows 10?, it looks like the chipset drivers are now coming through windows update instead of being posted as a download on the amd site (not sure in windows 7 gets these?). since flashing f7f i had to restore from a backup to fix issues with windows corruption due to posting issues and noticed weird issues with older chipset drivers (2 revisions out of date in my backup). after updating it all again to where it was before the crashing yes the hwinfo boosts are slightly lower but performance is the same in r20. at the same time temps are indeed lower including cpu and chipset.



I believe that one chipset driver, AMD GPIO Controller driver 2.2.0.121[9/29/2019], has come through Windows 10, and I think the reason why is because it was inadvertently left out of the latest AMD chipset driver package, 1.09.27.1033. I usually reinstall the latest chipset drivers immediately after installing a new Adrenalin driver--and I reinstall both My GPU and chipset drivers, in that order, every time I install a newer Win10 build (I'm in the Insider beta program.) But have seen nothing in the way of a major slowdown, though.


----------



## Disassociative

Small touch, but this shows the RAM speed now and I'm happy. On the latest beta BIOS


----------



## pschorr1123

Trippytaka said:


> I updated to 1.0.0.4 beta bios now I need help. My performance is much worse with the new beta bios compared to F5B aorus x570 elite. I lost max boost 4.64ghz, i lost scores in cinebench and cpuz, cores in gaming no longer run as high frequency. Also my 39c idle temps the cpu now idles at 55c!! So I was thinking, well I'll just go back to the previous F5B. Well the problems stuck with me! My cpu idles so high now! 55c in bios, I can't hit 4.64ghz anymore.. scores are still low. So my friend said he had the same problem what he had to do was Q-Flash Plus it with the old bios instead of going through the bios. So I followed the steps. Shut Down Computer, Fat 32 USB, USB Bios Port plugged in, Gigabyte.Bin rename.. but the q-flash plus button will do absolutely nothing no matter how many times I try it. Does anyone have any solutions?


EDIT: NVM I see you figured it out

good to know ERP needs to be disabled for Q flash + to work as I have it enabled so my ARGB fans turn off at shutdown. I would have ran into issues myself down the line


----------



## pschorr1123

bluechris said:


> I ordered a new PRO and i did RMA the 1st one but i cannot wait 10+ more days for the RMA board to come back. When i will get the old one back i will make it a new pc for something else.
> 
> The crucial question is WHAT FIRMWARE i pass to not have this trouble again? or i dont touch it at all and i pray to god not to stuck again in the DRAM led after 10 days of normal use? If my memory servers me well i think the the 1st board had F4 something firmware on it.


You will most likely need to update since the bios that ships with the board lacks the chipset fan profiles and will sound like a jet engine as it will run @ 4000rpm non stop. I would hate to hear it when it actually got hot enough to ramp up


----------



## pal

bluechris said:


> I ordered a new PRO and i did RMA the 1st one but i cannot wait 10+ more days for the RMA board to come back. When i will get the old one back i will make it a new pc for something else.
> 
> The crucial question is WHAT FIRMWARE i pass to not have this trouble again? or i dont touch it at all and i pray to god not to stuck again in the DRAM led after 10 days of normal use? If my memory servers me well i think the the 1st board had F4 something firmware on it.


I had F3 bios by default.


----------



## bluechris

pschorr1123 said:


> You will most likely need to update since the bios that ships with the board lacks the chipset fan profiles and will sound like a jet engine as it will run @ 4000rpm non stop. I would hate to hear it when it actually got hot enough to ramp up





pal said:


> I had F3 bios by default.


Thx guys but i need a stable version to be sure. I still don't know how my 1st PRO got borked and i read here new problems hourly. No it seems to have qflash+ to behave correct you need to have erp disabled ?. I haven't disabled that before.
Also in all over the internet i read problems, some people have my dram led problem and they found that if you don't have something in usb2 the board is starting fine. Others have shown with screenshots settings that if you enable them the settings got corrupted and many more horror stories. Its 2019 and i cannot believe that a chipset/firmware exist in pc world that is out since 4 months now and people still with 1 setting change they need to RMA boards. I feel like guinea pig here and i don't know if you like it but i really dont. Someone will say why you continue with gigabyte x570? Well i read in Asus, msi and asrock almost the same problems and i went with GB because for many many years i have the best impression for their products. Im really terrified lol.
Im thinking to pass f6b that its the last official according to GB official site, if the new motherboard has anything bigger i will not touch it and every setting i want to change 1st i will search to see if anyone has any trouble with it.


----------



## Belliash

pal said:


> in tweeking menu you should have Spread Spectrum, just below FBCLK which needs to be set on auto.



You are right. Didnt notice it earlier. Thanks!


----------



## pal

bluechris said:


> Thx guys but i need a stable version to be sure. I still don't know how my 1st PRO got borked and i read here new problems hourly. No it seems to have qflash+ to behave correct you need to have erp disabled ?. I haven't disabled that before.
> Also in all over the internet i read problems, some people have my dram led problem and they found that if you don't have something in usb2 the board is starting fine. Others have shown with screenshots settings that if you enable them the settings got corrupted and many more horror stories. Its 2019 and i cannot believe that a chipset/firmware exist in pc world that is out since 4 months now and people still with 1 setting change they need to RMA boards. I feel like guinea pig here and i don't know if you like it but i really dont. Someone will say why you continue with gigabyte x570? Well i read in Asus, msi and asrock almost the same problems and i went with GB because for many many years i have the best impression for their products. Im really terrified lol.
> Im thinking to pass f6b that its the last official according to GB official site, if the new motherboard has anything bigger i will not touch it and every setting i want to change 1st i will search to see if anyone has any trouble with it.


I know the feeling. For qflash+ (usb - gigabyte.bin) I belive you dont even need the cpu. I always flash from bios it self all bios version Mathew posted and they were fine. 
On F3 I had issues sometimes pc starts but no video unless I changed pci-e from auto to 3.0.
And had some issues with memory when my kits did not work on xmp profile. Sent them to rma, got new back and no problem at all.
Just stay away from AMD Overclocking menu in bios. That, you could not erase the settings even with clr cmos. AMD CMS is fine.

Maybe you have bad luck which should not happen this days.


----------



## kaiserfalco

*cant access bios after new bios update*

hmm problem that i have been facing on my aorus pro wifi with 3900x every time i update to any of the f6b or f6e or f6f i cant enter the bios at all especially it just stuck at aorus logo when i spam delete to enter bios. be it thru @BIOS or quickflash thru bios or the gigabyte.bin method.. all render me to unable to enter the bios setting.
if i just let it be booting normally the window will load and i can get in to window no problem whatsoever.. so anyone ever encounter things like this? the only way i can get access to the bios back i have to flash bios version f5 then only will be able to enter the bios like normal.

current spec
aorus x570 wifi pro
3900X
G skill neo 3600 32gb 16x2 cl18
rtx 2080 ti
2nvme 
2ssd
2hdd

really wish to play around f6f currently im running, but if i cant even access the bios how??


----------



## Gettz8488

Has anyone updated the new bios on the Pro WiFi? And had no issues? Not sure if I should update yet or not 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Schlehmil

Hi, my first post in this thread and owner of a Gigabyte Aorus X570 Ultra on latest Beta Bios.

Despite problems to occasional Bios resets I would like to set my second GPU as primary display output. If CSM is enabled it works flawlessly, disabling CSM (Secure Boot gets available) sometimes POST/Splash outputs to first GPU sometimes to second GPU. Could not see a pattern yet.

Furthermore I got used to high resolution POST/Splash on Intel boards with CSM disabled. Is this possible on Gigabyte AMD boards? Background: EFI resolution is passed to Linux efifb for full resolution console. Anybody got EFI with high resolution working?

Cheers


----------



## MNiceGuy

Dumb question from an AMD-noob trying to educate himself:

I've found the area in the BIOS for PBO (under "AMD Overclocking"). Where is the setting for PB2? Is that what's called "Core Performance Boost"?

Am I understanding correctly that when I plop down my brand-new 3900X onto a completely unaltered Aorus X570 BIOS that I will NOT be running PBO but I WILL be running PB2?


----------



## leongws

Gettz8488 said:


> Has anyone updated the new bios on the Pro WiFi? And had no issues? Not sure if I should update yet or not
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


I am using pro wifi and having no POST issue with the new F6f bios. Have updated my post with the info at page 326


----------



## pal

kaiserfalco said:


> hmm problem that i have been facing on my aorus pro wifi with 3900x every time i update to any of the f6b or f6e or f6f i cant enter the bios at all especially it just stuck at aorus logo when i spam delete to enter bios. be it thru @BIOS or quickflash thru bios or the gigabyte.bin method.. all render me to unable to enter the bios setting.
> if i just let it be booting normally the window will load and i can get in to window no problem whatsoever.. so anyone ever encounter things like this? the only way i can get access to the bios back i have to flash bios version f5 then only will be able to enter the bios like normal.
> 
> current spec
> aorus x570 wifi pro
> 3900X
> G skill neo 3600 32gb 16x2 cl18
> rtx 2080 ti
> 2nvme
> 2ssd
> 2hdd
> 
> really wish to play around f6f currently im running, but if i cant even access the bios how??


An external hdd made similar problem to me, it took a long time to move unless i unpug it from the wall. Now its fine.


----------



## MikeS3000

Gettz8488 said:


> Has anyone updated the new bios on the Pro WiFi? And had no issues? Not sure if I should update yet or not
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


I would not use the new BIOS for the pro wifi yet. The performance is bad. No issues with booting, not considerably faster at booting, just a step back in terms of performance. PBO is really messed up even worse than before as it supplies less vcore than stock and consequently less boost than stock at single and multi-thread.


----------



## airforce46270

*Random Restart X570 Aorus Master*



Belcebuu said:


> Bug wise, for me it is the restarting windows 10 when the system goes idle, no idea why this is happening but it is pretty annoying.
> Functionality wise, having PBO and AUTO OC working.


I am having the exact same issue with the random restarting, which absolutely is driving me to wits end. It's nice to see that it's not just me. I have tried everything and nothing seems to fix it. It's a minor inconvenience, but still an inconvenience.


----------



## Streetdragon

After 2 hourse of gaming/netflix an chilli get the following "boosts"

like isaid, singlescore performence is garbage with the 1004B bios


----------



## BakedPizza

I'm seeing two different menu options to change the PBO settings on my Elite. I can change the values to something under XFR and set different values under AMD Overclocking. Which one overrules the other and why are there two sections? Can somebody please explain this?


----------



## alej0

BakedPizza said:


> I'm seeing two different menu options to change the PBO settings on my Elite. I can change the values to something under XFR and set different values under AMD Overclocking. Which one overrules the other and why are there two sections? Can somebody please explain this?


All those settings are put there by AMD. Gigabyte cant change anything under "AMD xxx". AFAIK there's no official statement about why PBO appears twice, but fyi settings under AMD Overclocking have priority over XFR. You can keep XFR untouched and modify only the Overclocking options

BTW, in this new release 1.0.0.4 we can finally choose AutoOC +50 Mhz. It was missing from previous versions, jumping directly from +25Mhz to +75Mhz. But, sadly it doesn't matter what you choose because AutoOC is broken. No real gain of perfomance.


----------



## MrToast99

Might just be me but I see a more distributed load across all cores in 1.0.0.4b


----------



## Thistletea

airforce46270 said:


> I am having the exact same issue with the random restarting, which absolutely is driving me to wits end. It's nice to see that it's not just me. I have tried everything and nothing seems to fix it. It's a minor inconvenience, but still an inconvenience.


I had this issue with previous BIOSes. My steps to resolve this was uninstall amd chipset driver -> restart -> reflash bios -> install latest amd chipset driver -> and reboot. Not sure if this works for everyone but it got rid of the annoying restart with all fans on 100% for me. 3900X w/ Gigabyte Aorus X570 ITX Pro Wifi.


----------



## funks

Waltc said:


> Just turn them off/on in the Device Manager--works just as well, with the added advantage that if you want to test them there's no reason to have to reboot to turn them on and off.


Or if you have an Aorus Ultra or a Pro Wifi - just enable ERP. After a couple of shutdowns, the WiFi/Bluetooth module will look like it never existed.


----------



## airforce46270

Thistletea said:


> I had this issue with previous BIOSes. My steps to resolve this was uninstall amd chipset driver -> restart -> reflash bios -> install latest amd chipset driver -> and reboot. Not sure if this works for everyone but it got rid of the annoying restart with all fans on 100% for me. 3900X w/ Gigabyte Aorus X570 ITX Pro Wifi.


I will give it a shot! Thanks for the suggestion!


----------



## V1TRU

Tested F6f on I Pro Wifi, network card problem still present.
Im going to flash F6g for the sake of science, but it's already some weeks we have this issue.
Getting a bit tired of that, considering how much we spent on this mobo


----------



## Elrick

Belcebuu said:


> Yeah Zen+ are totally different, this Zen2 are much hotter


Suspect they're doing far more than ever before, especially when being forced to use the latest version of Trojan 10.

The amount of Data mining and constant relay of all our personal info back to Redmond Central, adds a certain amount in concentration of heat production. Just hate that we are all forced to use this current OS without respite, hence Linux might actually be our long term saviour here.

Has anyone done any heat measurement, within any version of Linux to share with us here?


----------



## dansi

I found a problem on x570 with new bios. When i shut down from w10, the mouse keyboard and even on motherboard power switches, remain lit up!

I think w10 shutdown not working properly now.

Also for those with bios flashing boot/lock problems. I think is down to gigabyte problem with either gpu initialisation or having a usb storage attached

I think since ctlr f6 to use low res vga, my bios flashing problems reduce a lot


----------



## bluechris

dansi said:


> I found a problem on x570 with new bios. When i shut down from w10, the mouse keyboard and even on motherboard power switches, remain lit up!
> 
> 
> 
> I think w10 shutdown not working properly now.
> 
> 
> 
> Also for those with bios flashing boot/lock problems. I think is down to gigabyte problem with either gpu initialisation or having a usb storage attached
> 
> 
> 
> I think since ctlr f6 to use low res vga, my bios flashing problems reduce a lot


Call you explain the ctrl+f6 pls?


----------



## dansi

Temporary work around on latest BETA (F7B) - Press CTRL-F6 in BIOS. Set resolution to "VGA First" This will lower resolution but should fix the lag. Its just a temporary work around. Let me know if if works.

As above, is supposed to work around bios navigation lag after turn off csm.

Gigabyte already acknowledge something wrong with their vga bios, so far not fixed yet..


----------



## kevindd992002

pal said:


> you change it to manual control.


Here's the response of support:

Sorry for our mistakes, we check the specification, it's 7000RPM ±15%.
But our HW Team replied, 7000RPM ±15% is for single fan, the whole PCH Fan module would higher then 7000RPM ±15%.

Please kindly know that only when temperature of chipset is too high, PCH fan speed might reach to 7000 RPM to cool down. It doesn't reach that much high in general.

Many people have been testing the PCH fan and it just reaches 5000+ RPM.
->Please kindly know that big board and small board are different, due to big board has better heat sink and cooling system, its PCH fan speed would lower then small boards.

Here is the PCH Fan spec of X570 I AORUS PRO WIFI, please check: https://drive.google.com/file/d/145HphbN57HEx4LYJ4KBcjXyx4Dwh8tQc/view


----------



## kaiserfalco

pal said:


> An external hdd made similar problem to me, it took a long time to move unless i unpug it from the wall. Now its fine.


oh.. i have my 8tb probox connected to the usb but not turn on the power for it.. wonder if it also affecting it.. could be, i guess later just going back to unplug all usb except for keyboard and mouse and try to enter bios again. one thing for sure if i on the probox 8tb hdd enclosure my window boot time will be damn long. thanks for the feedback though.


----------



## Ikoj

MrToast99 said:


> Might just be me but I see a more distributed load across all cores in 1.0.0.4b


Same here on 3800x,cores goes to sleep and voltage hits 0.2-0.3 on idle,wasnt same with 1003abba,guess they included race to sleep on 1004.


----------



## Ziw

F7e seems to have fixed the sleep issues I had on all previous versions on my X570 Master. PC finally sleeps and wakes up properly. Performance is very slightly lower, but I'm fine with it as long as sleep works properly finally.


----------



## dansi

GBT-MatthewH said:


> Fixed





Ziw said:


> F7e seems to have fixed the sleep issues I had on all previous versions on my X570 Master. PC finally sleeps and wakes up properly. Performance is very slightly lower, but I'm fine with it as long as sleep works properly finally.


Have you tried shutting down windows , does your keyboard and mouse remains lit after it?


----------



## Ziw

dansi said:


> Have you tried shutting down windows , does your keyboard and mouse remains lit after it?


Mouse - yes, but I think it was always like that because it is plugged in to the powered USB hub. Keyboard stays off all the time.


----------



## pschorr1123

Been using F7e for my Master a couple days now and can say no issues so far.

Performance is the same as on abba bios so no regressions that others reported or improvements either. I do feel that some users simply select XMP without ensuring all DDR timings are the same when comparing bios versions. I have noticed (at least for my Samsung B dies) that AMD has been tightening a lot of the timings so any performance deltas between bios versions are most likely do to tighter timings. It is already well known that Ryzen loves faster memory.

Also the different DDR timings may also cause some kits to be unstable or not boot at all. Users should document and ensure all XMP timings are the same to ensure stability. Users that manually tune timings (as xmp are rather loose) don't really need to worry.

Power off/ Shut down works fine although, I have ERP enabled to prevent my ARGB fans from staying lit while powered off as that was annoying but has been a thing since I got the ARGB fans back in August

I have not tried PBO as that has been borked since launch. Which is a shame because that was the main reason to get 2000 series and it worked extremely well on my 2700X with a 102bclk

The auto OC is a marketing failure as it does absolutely nothing. That video AMD Robert put out before launch was an EPIC fail as it's message to users was "yeah get 200 mz beyond whats on the box" too bad he forgot to mention that stock settings in RM show auto OC @ 100mhz So unless you have liquid Nitrogen handy you won't be seeing anything much beyond what is printed on the box. The 3rd gen products are awesome on their own without the hype train marketing BS AMD put out. Hopefully they will learn from their marketing mistakes moving forward. It is best to under promise and over deliver unlike Vega which was supposed to be a Volta killer and ended up being a huge disappointment.

Wendell from Level1 showed how the 3800X and 3900X have a frequency ID of 50 extra MHz that it advertises to the OS but the 3700x is 4400 flat. So yeah 50< 200

My advice to anyone on the fence about flashing is if your system is stable and you are not having issues then don't. "If it ain't broke don't fix it"
this bios has lots of bug fixes for users that had issues so if you don't have any issues then theses bug fixes may actually cause issues.

Luckily these boards have the dual bios so if the bios sucks you can just flip the bios switch and move on with your day.

Also do not expect huge performance lifts from a bios. Most deltas are within a 1-3% margin of error and are most likely due to memory timings/training with the exception being the 1.0.0.3abba bios which fixes max boost so you get a little single core perf


----------



## John066

*Please help with new X570 Master BIOS issue*

I recently upgraded to a Ryzen 3800x and purchased a x570 master to go along with it but i'm having two issues. 


1. I flashed the main bios using Q flash and a USB to the newest version on gigabyte's website F7b, however that corrupted the main bios and i only get a black screen that won't load windows, but i am able to access the bios. When i switch to the back up bios that is the factory set F4 bios everything loads fine. I tried to flash the main bios to F6 and to F4 but the problem persists. I have complete access to the bios but it will not load windows. It doesn't even recognize the boot partition within the bios. I tried clearing cmos and set bios to factory defaults but it doesn't appear to work. Please help. 


2. When i load windows through my back up bios (F4) my CPU temperature in SIV smart fan 5 is constantly going up and down in giant leaps while at idle, however other monitoring programs such as ryzen master show a constant 46 degrees. all the fans are working but something appears to be wrong with the temp monitoring within SIV. 


Thanks,


----------



## gurusmi

to have neutral values:

Comparison between Agesa 1.0.0.3 ABBA (F7E) and 1.0.0.4 (F7F) on Aorus X570 Master:

Both have the same settings:
PBO enabled, AutoOC disabled, CPPC enabled, XMP Profile (3600CL18), Everything else on auto.

Results in CineBench 20:

Agesa 1.0.0.3 ABBA (F7E)
SC: 4475 MHz Max., 60°C CPU, 522 Pkt.
AC: 4150 MHz Max., 68°C CPU, 4987 Pkt.

Agesa 1.0.0.4 (F7F)
SC: 4.550 MHz Max., 60°C CPU, 522 Pkt.
AC: 4.125 MHz Max., 79°C CPU, 4988 Pkt.


----------



## RichterB

Hello, I have an Aorus Elite, and I would like to know how can I turn off mouse and keyboard lights when PC is shutted off, but with PSU button still on.
I'm experiencing this "issue" that I never had before with other motherboards.
When I shut off PC, I usually don't turn off PSU button, and sometimes my mouse and/or keyboard retroillumination and leds, don't turn off.
Should I modify something in the Bios?
I have latest official Bios, f5b.


----------



## Spiczek

@RichterB 

https://www.overclock.net/forum/28170996-post3111.html

Your welcome


----------



## RichterB

Spiczek said:


> @RichterB
> 
> https://www.overclock.net/forum/28170996-post3111.html
> 
> Your welcome


Uhm...thanks, but they were both Off already. Now I set it on Off again, and check if it works.


----------



## dansi

RichterB said:


> Hello, I have an Aorus Elite, and I would like to know how can I turn off mouse and keyboard lights when PC is shutted off, but with PSU button still on.
> I'm experiencing this "issue" that I never had before with other motherboards.
> When I shut off PC, I usually don't turn off PSU button, and sometimes my mouse and/or keyboard retroillumination and leds, don't turn off.
> Should I modify something in the Bios?
> I have latest official Bios, f5b.


Yes i have this issue with latest bios on master too. As reported earlier.

The new bios doesn't really shut down the board it seems


----------



## athkatla

RichterB said:


> Hello, I have an Aorus Elite, and I would like to know how can I turn off mouse and keyboard lights when PC is shutted off, but with PSU button still on.
> 
> I'm experiencing this "issue" that I never had before with other motherboards.
> 
> When I shut off PC, I usually don't turn off PSU button, and sometimes my mouse and/or keyboard retroillumination and leds, don't turn off.
> 
> Should I modify something in the Bios?
> 
> I have latest official Bios, f5b.


Try ERP enabled in BIOS

Sent from my BLA-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## briank

RichterB said:


> Hello, I have an Aorus Elite, and I would like to know how can I turn off mouse and keyboard lights when PC is shutted off, but with PSU button still on.
> I'm experiencing this "issue" that I never had before with other motherboards.
> When I shut off PC, I usually don't turn off PSU button, and sometimes my mouse and/or keyboard retroillumination and leds, don't turn off.
> Should I modify something in the Bios?
> I have latest official Bios, f5b.


Its a "feature" that some USB ports keep power on for charging USB devices. Since this feature doesn't seem to be able to be turned off in the latest BIOS, have you tried using other USB ports to work around the issue?


----------



## pschorr1123

RichterB said:


> Hello, I have an Aorus Elite, and I would like to know how can I turn off mouse and keyboard lights when PC is shutted off, but with PSU button still on.
> I'm experiencing this "issue" that I never had before with other motherboards.
> When I shut off PC, I usually don't turn off PSU button, and sometimes my mouse and/or keyboard retroillumination and leds, don't turn off.
> Should I modify something in the Bios?
> I have latest official Bios, f5b.


There is a setting called ERP that you can enable should cut power to your peripherals without having to cut power to psu.

I forget offhand where it is but if you go through all of the menus looking for it you will come across it. It should be around the platform power under miscellaneous


----------



## chucky27

Running f6F X570 Aorus Pro w/ 3700x here. Don't know if it was just a one-time random glitch or somehow related to the new BIOS, but I have experienced a strange issue today: booted fine, noticed in the 2nd case intake fan was not spinning, checked HWInfo64, and the whole sensor GIGABYTE X570 AORUS PRO (ITE IT8792E) was missing (responsible for SYS_FAN4,5,6 and some other temp sensors). This also messed up SmartFan curves in UEFI. I wish we had a separate feature to save FAN profiles independently and they would work regardless of BIOS version (unless there was some major code/system change of course).
After power cycle (with PSU disconnect) sensor reappeared and seems to work just fine. ErP enabled BTW (if it matters). Anyone else seen something similar?

P.S. Have also replaced PCH thermal pad with Kryonaut TP. Now, with lower case fan providing nice airflow to the heatsink, non-heavy load temps hover around 36-40C for the MB chipset sensor, and 42-46C for the X570 chip's own sensor (room temp 21-22C)


----------



## BakedPizza

I've had browser tabs crashing on me and games suddenly crashing (
View attachment apex_crash.txt
) after updating my Elite from f5d (*1003*) to f5g (*1004B*). What I did after the update: optimized defaults, disabling ErP, spread spectrum and enabled XMP. Something seems really unstable on the new beta, but not sure how to diagnose this. Reverted back to f5d.


Anyone else seen similar issues? Or a clue how I could diagnose this issue?




alej0 said:


> All those settings are put there by AMD. Gigabyte cant change anything under "AMD xxx". AFAIK there's no official statement about why PBO appears twice, but fyi settings under AMD Overclocking have priority over XFR. You can keep XFR untouched and modify only the Overclocking options.


 Good to know, thanks for your reply!


----------



## henson0115

BakedPizza said:


> I've had browser tabs crashing on me and games suddenly crashing (
> View attachment 303422
> ) after updating my Elite from f5d (*1003*) to f5g (*1004B*). What I did after the update: optimized defaults, disabling ErP, spread spectrum and enabled XMP. Something seems really unstable on the new beta, but not sure how to diagnose this. Reverted back to f5d.
> 
> 
> Anyone else seen similar issues? Or a clue how I could diagnose this issue?
> 
> 
> Good to know, thanks for your reply!


sounds like it could be related to hardware acceleration potentially.


----------



## Nijo

BakedPizza said:


> I've had browser tabs crashing on me and games suddenly crashing (
> View attachment 303422
> ) after updating my Elite from f5d (*1003*) to f5g (*1004B*). What I did after the update: optimized defaults, disabling ErP, spread spectrum and enabled XMP. Something seems really unstable on the new beta, but not sure how to diagnose this. Reverted back to f5d.
> 
> 
> Anyone else seen similar issues? Or a clue how I could diagnose this issue?
> 
> 
> Good to know, thanks for your reply!


AGESA 1.0.0.4 has tighter sub-timings on auto-settings with XMP profiles. So I recommend to check these timings. 
Maybe you have a screenshot of Ryzen Master with an older Bios version to compare the sub-timings.


----------



## Yuke

Is there a reason why we dont have a +50Mhz PBO option? Im pretty sure my CPU would be able to boost those values but i have to settle with 25Mhz because the option is just missing...+75Mhz only works if i increase offset voltage by 4-5 steps...


----------



## Trippytaka

Trippytaka said:


> I figured out how to make Q-flash plus work.. you have to have the setting ErP disabled in bios for it to work. Unfortunately I still have high temps... I went ahead and ordered a new cpu cooler do see if maybe my pump or something went bad. I was hitting 93C is elder scrolls online earlier and I NEVER get near that before!


Ok something went wrong with the kraken aio... I got a corsair h100i installed today, and temps at now 30c at idle, and 50c playing eso. it was 55c idle and 95c playing eso.. whats weird is a never messed with anything so I guess the pump went bad or something.


----------



## Waltc

pschorr1123 said:


> There is a setting called ERP that you can enable should cut power to your peripherals without having to cut power to psu.
> 
> I forget offhand where it is but if you go through all of the menus looking for it you will come across it. It should be around the platform power under miscellaneous



Yes, I've successfully run ERP switched on (enabled) through every bios revision for my x570 Aorus Master--have had no trouble with it. If you turn it off then the PC is still partially powered with a residual standby voltage. When ERP is On then when you power down from the Win10 start menu everything shuts down--lighting, and the works. I actually have never failed to turn it On when it is offered in a bios.


"ErP Support determines whether to let the system consume less than 1W of power in S5 (shutdown) state. When the setting is enabled, the following four functions will become unavailable: PME Event Wake Up, Power On By Mouse, Power On By Keyboard, and Wake On LAN because the system is entirely off, consuming 0 Watts."


ERP On shuts down all the power to the motherboard--no need for PSU switching at all. (I thought it was sort of weird to read of people doing that, actually.) Never done it.


----------



## dansi

So we need to turn on erp in latest bios to make shut down from start menu really shutdown? 

Is this correct implementation of erp or a bug? In older bios and other intel systems, i left erp as default which in most bios is off...


----------



## Kakou

Are we going to get CCX overclock in BIOS?


----------



## braincracking

Ufuk Özsaran said:


> Of course..I entered the schedule manually.but not stable at all..
> I gave the 4000 MHz timing at 3600.. system is not stable..
> 
> 
> https://www.newegg.com/global/tr-en...ption=2x16 &cm_re=2x16-_-20-232-860-_-Product
> 
> 
> 
> I bought these rams.
> I hope they solve my problem.


Hi, I have the 3200 CL16 kit from GSkill and I have a stick with a corrupted SPD(aka no more xmp options because they cannot be selected when there is a bricked SPD even on a single stick). That said, I can run 3600 CL16 with only change being manual voltage, and manual primary values. In short, I wouldn't trust the xmp profiles and diy the issue.


----------



## Spectre73

dansi said:


> So we need to turn on erp in latest bios to make shut down from start menu really shutdown?
> 
> Is this correct implementation of erp or a bug? In older bios and other intel systems, i left erp as default which in most bios is off...


With recent UEFI versions I had to do this, too, to shut down RGB etc.

So I second the question if this is the intended behaviour with ERP on/off?


----------



## Carbonic

I have to turn ERP on to prevent my USB powered microphone and my Streamdeck from being powered while the computer is turned off.
It has become one of my routines when flashing the bios.


----------



## Sn0ops

Short Feedback on Bios F5G (1004B)

Pros:

-Ram Speed is shown in Windows Taskmanager 
-I have better Boosts with Stockcooler on my 3600 than on former Bios Versions
-less CPU Temp
-Less DPC also with my Nvidia Card (still in IRQ Mode)
-still stable RAM OC with Micron Edie @3600 mhz CL 16
-much more stable USB Polling -> Well Done Matthew! (on former Versions I had Polling Spikes).Its stable now
(using the USB 2.0 for Keyboard and Mouse)
-less Fan Speed ramp up at system start (nearly perfect)
-even faster Startup , less then 12 seconds

CONS:
-at the moment nothing

My System:

Ryzen 3600 
X570 Aorus Elite / BIOS: F5G / Win 10: 18362.418 - 1903
RTX 2070 Super (DCH Driver - 436.48)
32 GB Ram Crucial Ballistik (3000 CL15 -> [email protected] MHZ / CL16 -> Micron E Die
Samsung NVME 970 Plus (500 GB) (Slot 1 > Direct connected to CPU)
Corsair SFX 600W Platinum


----------



## Tantawi

Sn0ops said:


> -Less DPC also with my Nvidia Card (still in IRQ Mode)
> -still stable RAM OC with Micron Edie @3600 mhz CL 16
> 32 GB Ram Crucial Ballistik (3000 CL15 -> [email protected] MHZ / CL16 -> Micron E Die


Care to share your full RAM timings and voltage? Thanks!


----------



## Belliash

Tantawi said:


> Care to share your full RAM timings and voltage? Thanks!


Yes, please


----------



## Sn0ops

Belliash said:


> Yes, please





Tantawi said:


> Care to share your full RAM timings and voltage? Thanks!


These timing are very stable. 100% possible to tighten them guess..


----------



## BPHusker

So I had something interesting happen when I tried to turn on my PC this morning. I have a Aorus Master. Anyway, it booted and got into Windows. I didn't log in right away but as I was doing so the screen went out and the fans kicked up. I thought it was going into Sleep Mode or something. I waited a minute or two and shut it off and powered it back on. The loud fans kicked on like always, but it never dropped to quiet levels and I wasn't getting anything on the monitor. I opened the case and saw L5 and every now and then 14 and 15 showing up on the LED. I was at a loss and decided to reset my CMOS. It seemed to do the trick. 

After I got it working I saw a thread about someone having an incorrect OC that caused it. The only thing I have OC'd is the RAM using XMP. I have 2x16GB Trident Neo 3600 RAM that supports XMP so I'm wondering why this happened. Does anyone have any ideas?


----------



## BakedPizza

Nijo said:


> AGESA 1.0.0.4 has tighter sub-timings on auto-settings with XMP profiles. So I recommend to check these timings.
> Maybe you have a screenshot of Ryzen Master with an older Bios version to compare the sub-timings.


Thanks for sharing. You are right, I've been running HCI memtest (16 instances as explained here) and it immediately resulted in:


> https://hcidesign.com/memtest/copyError.html/ver:6.4 t:122 xu:1
> A number was written to memory, and when that same location was read back, a different number was found.



The TCke is 0 on F5b (1.0.0.3) but 8 on F5g (1.0.0.4B). What are my options though? Just enable XMP and change this TCke value to 0 in the bios? I've tried Ryzen DRAM Calculator 1.6.2 in the past, but wasn't able to post with the different SAFE values.

Are we able to give direct feedback on these beta bios versions? My memory kit is on the QVL with XMP support, I feel like it should be working fine out of the box (and it did on F5d and my previous Intel-based Asus MAXIMUS VIII HERO).

F5d








F5g


----------



## Belliash

Sn0ops said:


> These timing are very stable. 100% possible to tighten them guess..



I also got Ballistix 3000CL15 2x16GB. Mine timings are:
CAS latency: 16
tRCDRD: 20
tRCDWR: 16
tRP: 19
tRAS: 36
tRC: 54
tWR: 12
tCWL: 16
tRRD_S: 6
tRRD_L: 8
tWTR_S: 4
tWTR_L: 12
tRFC: 630
tRFC2: 468
tRFC4: 288
tRTP: 12
tFAW: 24
tRCPAGE: 0
tRDWR: 8
tRDRDSC: 1
tRDRDSD: 5
tRDRDDD: 5
tRDRD_SCL: 3
tWRRD: 2
tWRWRSC: 1
tWRWRSD: 7
tWRWRDD: 7
tWRW_SCL: 3
tCKE: 9
ProcODT: 53.3 Ohm
tCMD: 1T
Gear Down: Enabled
AddrCmdSetup: Auto
CsOdtSetup: Auto
CkeSetup: Auto
ClkDrvStren 24 Ohm
AddrCmdDrvStren: 24 Ohm
CsOdtDrvStren: 24 Ohm
CkeDrvStren: 24 Ohm
RttNom: Disabled
RttWr: RZQ/3
RttPark: RZQ/1



And works with 1.35V.


----------



## Waltc

dansi said:


> So we need to turn on erp in latest bios to make shut down from start menu really shutdown?
> 
> Is this correct implementation of erp or a bug? In older bios and other intel systems, i left erp as default which in most bios is off...



Yes--if you want a real shutdown, turn it on. It's really an EU energy-saving thing--without ERP the systems still use <1W standby power--and you want this condition for things like Wake On Lan, etc. But if you don't need that and you are like I am and want off to be 100% off--then turn on ERP. I've never had a problem with it, myself. Some say they have--but I haven't seen that so far. I first noticed this a couple of years back when running the machine with the case open for various reasons--I don't use RGB of any kind--and I noticed that after the machine powered down a couple of things stay lit on the motherboard--like the Ethernet jack, for instance. Turning on ERP shuts it all off and down. Entirely optional, of course.


----------



## Ikoj

Can someone point me to spread spectrum option in bios?Cant seem to find it,perhaps its under different name.


----------



## bluechris

Ok i received my 2nd Aorus Pro and then i need to find something to do with the RMA board that will come back 

This time i was extra carefull, the board came with F3 and in every setting i changed i saved and reboot (except the config of my Bdies which are many settings and i passed them all at once).
I flashed f6e only in main bios so in secondary there is the F3. I dont plan to update that till a very stable version after i dont know in future appears.

The board seems fine and working. The only caveat is that after i installed my Raid Controller (HPE SmartArray P440-4GB) and because CSM is on, it need 1min to pass the bios screen. This is happening because that is a Server card and in boot tries to find an HP Motherboard bellow but im afraid to disable csm.


----------



## pal

Ikoj said:


> Can someone point me to spread spectrum option in bios?Cant seem to find it,perhaps its under different name.


not again... Take a look at the 3rd picture few posts back


----------



## Trippytaka

Carbonic said:


> I have to turn ERP on to prevent my USB powered microphone and my Streamdeck from being powered while the computer is turned off.
> It has become one of my routines when flashing the bios.


be careful you won't be able to q-flash plus the bios is something happens with that setting enabled.


----------



## fruxx

I'm having trouble getting my ram to stay at 3200MHz with my ELITE WIFI....

I'm using using the latest beta bios F3G.
My ram is Corsair Vengeance RGB PRO 32GB model CMW32GX4M2C3200C16.

Using the XMP settings in the bios doesn't seem to work. After applying the settings, my computer will power down, then begin to start and almost immediately shut down again for a few seconds. Then it will power back up with the original 1.2v, 2400MHz settings. 

If I enter timings manually, then it will set properly to 3200MHz. I even started my computer this morning and it kept the settings. However on some restart I've had it power down, and when it powers back up it will quickly shut down again for a few seconds, then start back up with the original 1.2v 2400MHz settings back...Not sure what to do here, it's very mystifying ...

edit: I should also mention I'm using the A2/B2 slots...


----------



## MikeS3000

bluechris said:


> Ok i received my 2nd Aorus Pro and then i need to find something to do with the RMA board that will come back
> 
> This time i was extra carefull, the board came with F3 and in every setting i changed i saved and reboot (except the config of my Bdies which are many settings and i passed them all at once).
> I flashed f6e only in main bios so in secondary there is the F3. I dont plan to update that till a very stable version after i dont know in future appears.
> 
> The board seems fine and working. The only caveat is that after i installed my Raid Controller (HPE SmartArray P440-4GB) and because CSM is on, it need 1min to pass the bios screen. This is happening because that is a Server card and in boot tries to find an HP Motherboard bellow but im afraid to disable csm.


Hopefully you are worrying for nothing and you can chalk it up to just having a bad first board. My Aorus Pro Wifi has not had any major issues since I bough it in early August. I think twice I got stuck where I could not get to the BIOS screen and Q-Flash + saved the day. Other than that it just works.


----------



## a93luhseg

@athkatla @Spiczek

I don't have a gigabyte board but I've got the same 4.32 corsair vengeance ram as you. I didn't opened their packages yet but I've been researching about it and I learned that it is Samsung C-die, not B-die as you've both assumed. C-die has very different characteristics than B-die, so you may have a better result by selecting the Samsung OEM option in DRAM calculator instead of the B-Die setting.
@fruxx

do your rams happen to be version 4.32 by any chance?


----------



## Cata79

@gbt-Matthew SOC voltage doesn't seem to work and this is quite important for people running 4 DIMMs


----------



## Trippytaka

Hey guys just an update. changing out my AIO cooler fixed my fan noise problem I had with the x570/3K series.. now its whisper quiet even under gaming load. It has now become the perfect build....finally


----------



## bluechris

fruxx said:


> I'm having trouble getting my ram to stay at 3200MHz with my ELITE WIFI....
> 
> 
> 
> I'm using using the latest beta bios F3G.
> 
> My ram is Corsair Vengeance RGB PRO 32GB model CMW32GX4M2C3200C16.
> 
> 
> 
> Using the XMP settings in the bios doesn't seem to work. After applying the settings, my computer will power down, then begin to start and almost immediately shut down again for a few seconds. Then it will power back up with the original 1.2v, 2400MHz settings.
> 
> 
> 
> If I enter timings manually, then it will set properly to 3200MHz. I even started my computer this morning and it kept the settings. However on some restart I've had it power down, and when it powers back up it will quickly shut down again for a few seconds, then start back up with the original 1.2v 2400MHz settings back...Not sure what to do here, it's very mystifying ...
> 
> 
> 
> edit: I should also mention I'm using the A2/B2 slots...


Isn't F5b the latest for Elite?





MikeS3000 said:


> Hopefully you are worrying for nothing and you can chalk it up to just having a bad first board. My Aorus Pro Wifi has not had any major issues since I bough it in early August. I think twice I got stuck where I could not get to the BIOS screen and Q-Flash + saved the day. Other than that it just works.


Thx im gain confidence slowly. 

I hear a small rattling sound when the board is on. I don't hear it when its starting before i see the bios screen, anyone else hear this? It's not any fan because by hand i stopped all of them and its not also my Laying D5... Very strange, i think when i will close the Case i will not hear it.


----------



## fruxx

bluechris said:


> Isn't F5b the latest for Elite?


I'm using the ELITE WIFI, but you may be right...this is what I see on the first page:



GBT-MatthewH said:


> * Newest BETA BIOS with AGESA 1004B (10/28) *
> 
> X570 AORUS Elite -  F5G
> X570 AORUS Elite Wifi -  F3G


...perhaps that is a typo and they're meant to be the same F5G link?

edit: the date on the bios says 10/25/2019 so I assume it's the latest...?


----------



## athkatla

a93luhseg said:


> @athkatla @Spiczek
> 
> 
> 
> I don't have a gigabyte board but I've got the same 4.32 corsair vengeance ram as you. I didn't opened their packages yet but I've been researching about it and I learned that it is Samsung C-die, not B-die as you've both assumed. C-die has very different characteristics than B-die, so you may have a better result by selecting the Samsung OEM option in DRAM calculator instead of the B-Die setting.


Yes OEM timings match better so definitely it's not B-die as Typhoon burner suggests.

My problem is not that I can't overclock them as B-die it's that I can't run them at XMP with my Elite.










Sent from my BLA-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## gurusmi

@Cata79:
I use 4 DIMM's. That are Corsair Vengeance LPX 8GB 3600CL18 as single Rank. I turned on XMP Profile and it ran. With all the BIOS Versions since F4.


----------



## Cata79

4x16 is a different story. I can do 3000, but not the specified 3200 and my guess is that I need to bump the SOC voltage a bit. No matter what value I put, it stays at 1.1


----------



## pal

bluechris said:


> Ok i received my 2nd Aorus Pro and then i need to find something to do with the RMA board that will come back
> 
> This time i was extra carefull, the board came with F3 and in every setting i changed i saved and reboot (except the config of my Bdies which are many settings and i passed them all at once).
> I flashed f6e only in main bios so in secondary there is the F3. I dont plan to update that till a very stable version after i dont know in future appears.
> 
> The board seems fine and working. The only caveat is that after i installed my Raid Controller (HPE SmartArray P440-4GB) and because CSM is on, it need 1min to pass the bios screen. This is happening because that is a Server card and in boot tries to find an HP Motherboard bellow but im afraid to disable csm.


Thats good to hear.


----------



## gurusmi

Cata79 said:


> 4x16 is a different story. I can do 3000, but not the specified 3200 and my guess is that I need to bump the SOC voltage a bit. No matter what value I put, it stays at 1.1


4*8 = Single Rank
4*16 = Dual Rank 

The maximal safe speed for 4*DR is 2933MHz.

https://www.corsair.com/corsairmedia/sys_master/productcontent/Ryzen3000_MemoryOverclockingGuide.pdf


----------



## bluechris

fruxx said:


> I'm using the ELITE WIFI, but you may be right...this is what I see on the first page:
> 
> 
> ...perhaps that is a typo and they're meant to be the same F5G link?
> 
> edit: the date on the bios says 10/25/2019 so I assume it's the latest...?


No, i downloaded and you were right, F3G is the latest, sorry if i confused you.


----------



## fruxx

Yeah, I'm just going to return this ram and get the "AMD Optimized" version of it. I can't get it to reliably boot with anything about 3100MHz with some pretty mediocre timings...


----------



## rayrockiii

Trippytaka said:


> be careful you won't be able to q-flash plus the bios is something happens with that setting enabled.


Even with ERP enabled, if you shut the computer down, unplug the system, pull the battery from the motherboard, hit the power button to drain any remaining power and wait a few minutes...

Place the battery back .. I believe the settings should reset and you would be able to QFlash if needed.


----------



## Poppapete

Using Q-Flash on a dual BIOS board can you control where the newly flashed BIOS is stored. I assume it is stored where the switch is set (1 or 2)! Does it mater if the other switch is set to 1 or 2?


----------



## Gettz8488

Updated to the pro bios, and as most have said my boost clock has dropped when looking at hwinfo but performance is more of less the same.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Trippytaka

rayrockiii said:


> Even with ERP enabled, if you shut the computer down, unplug the system, pull the battery from the motherboard, hit the power button to drain any remaining power and wait a few minutes...
> 
> Place the battery back .. I believe the settings should reset and you would be able to QFlash if needed.


haha that is true, wasn't thinking late night


----------



## click4dylan2

*No Post with PCIE usb*

F5G causes no post when a StarTech 7 port USB 2.0 PCIe card is plugged in. Last working version is F5B.


----------



## Carbonic

The F10a bios is out for the X570 Master. I wonder if @GBT-MatthewH or anyone else know if it's the same as F7F or if it's a new one.


----------



## Okasha

Hi all! Just built a new system using the X570 I AORUS PRO WIFI in a Define Nano S case. Other components are:
Ryzen 3700x
MSI RTX 2070
Corsair SF600 watt
cmk32gx4m2b3200c16 (Corsair 2x16gb DDR 3200)
5400RPM SATA disk and 1GB M2 Kingston SSD

I considered Crucial Ballistix memory as I would work with AMD well, but it was not mentioned a lot on the QVL list and Corsair was. Corsair was also 20 euro cheaper here in Netherlands and the number was on the QVL list (later I learned that a "v" at slot 2 was missing..)

The computer worked fine wednesday, installed everything. Thursday I went into the BIOS and changed the timings in XMP1. No problems, just booted etc. Than in BF5 the game crashed and even in Windows I got BSOD's (didnt see them in a looooong time). First updated the Bios from F3 to F6b, but that did not help. I had the feeling that i should be the memory, clocked it back to 2133 or so, and yes all problems vanished and the system was rock stable, also during BF5 (played 2.5 hours yesterday evening. 

What is left to try? Or what kind of modules do you guys/girls use, maybe I should just buy other ones. Which are foolproof on this mobo? I can't try other slots as the mobo only has 2


----------



## F1Aussie

Hi all, I have a problem that has started in the last couple of days. Twice now when I have booted up and gone into ryzen master it has shown my memory clock regressing to 1067. When I rebootcand go into bios it shows profile 1 selected in the xmp but it also shows the speed as 2134 in the bios. If I reclick save and exit without making any other changes it sets the memory clock back to 1800 in ryzen master. I am on an x570 master mobo. Has anyone else had this issue?


----------



## prawncatcher

Hi just a quick question. I am considering the X570 AORUS ELITE. Can someone confirm if I can use the onboard HDMI out for 5.1 Audio (to an AV receiver)?

It would be fantastic to know if this is possible!


----------



## IamEzio

prawncatcher said:


> Hi just a quick question. I am considering the X570 AORUS ELITE. Can someone confirm if I can use the onboard HDMI out for 5.1 Audio (to an AV receiver)?
> 
> It would be fantastic to know if this is possible!


You MUST use an APU's in order to use the HDMI out.


----------



## Frietkot Louis

Carbonic said:


> The F10a bios is out for the X570 Master. I wonder if @GBT-MatthewH or anyone else know if it's the same as F7F or if it's a new one.


Well I just tried it and what I know is that it also stops in POST code 97, same as the other 

I tried removing all USB devices apart from keyboard and mouse, connecting just 1 screen to my gfx card, cmos clear etc.

The VGA LED on the motherboards stays on

I guess would be that the GFX card initialisation is not working, since USB devices are removed and my DRAM sticks from my experience have a very high tolerance to improper timings (boot will work but they may be slower or fail a ram test after many minutes).

My graphics card is a Gigabyte 1080ti 11G

Back to F7b then.


----------



## athkatla

Okasha said:


> Hi all! Just built a new system using the X570 I AORUS PRO WIFI in a Define Nano S case. Other components are:
> 
> Ryzen 3700x
> 
> MSI RTX 2070
> 
> Corsair SF600 watt
> 
> cmk32gx4m2b3200c16 (Corsair 2x16gb DDR 3200)
> 
> 5400RPM SATA disk and 1GB M2 Kingston SSD
> 
> 
> 
> I considered Crucial Ballistix memory as I would work with AMD well, but it was not mentioned a lot on the QVL list and Corsair was. Corsair was also 20 euro cheaper here in Netherlands and the number was on the QVL list (later I learned that a "v" at slot 2 was missing..)
> 
> 
> 
> The computer worked fine wednesday, installed everything. Thursday I went into the BIOS and changed the timings in XMP1. No problems, just booted etc. Than in BF5 the game crashed and even in Windows I got BSOD's (didnt see them in a looooong time). First updated the Bios from F3 to F6b, but that did not help. I had the feeling that i should be the memory, clocked it back to 2133 or so, and yes all problems vanished and the system was rock stable, also during BF5 (played 2.5 hours yesterday evening.
> 
> 
> 
> What is left to try? Or what kind of modules do you guys/girls use, maybe I should just buy other ones. Which are foolproof on this mobo? I can't try other slots as the mobo only has 2


Hi, looks like you have version 4.32.
Select XMP and the change TRC from 54 to 55. Let me know if you are stable now.

Sent from my BLA-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## pschorr1123

Okasha said:


> Hi all! Just built a new system using the X570 I AORUS PRO WIFI in a Define Nano S case. Other components are:
> Ryzen 3700x
> MSI RTX 2070
> Corsair SF600 watt
> cmk32gx4m2b3200c16 (Corsair 2x16gb DDR 3200)
> 5400RPM SATA disk and 1GB M2 Kingston SSD
> 
> I considered Crucial Ballistix memory as I would work with AMD well, but it was not mentioned a lot on the QVL list and Corsair was. Corsair was also 20 euro cheaper here in Netherlands and the number was on the QVL list (later I learned that a "v" at slot 2 was missing..)
> 
> The computer worked fine wednesday, installed everything. Thursday I went into the BIOS and changed the timings in XMP1. No problems, just booted etc. Than in BF5 the game crashed and even in Windows I got BSOD's (didnt see them in a looooong time). First updated the Bios from F3 to F6b, but that did not help. I had the feeling that i should be the memory, clocked it back to 2133 or so, and yes all problems vanished and the system was rock stable, also during BF5 (played 2.5 hours yesterday evening.
> 
> What is left to try? Or what kind of modules do you guys/girls use, maybe I should just buy other ones. Which are foolproof on this mobo? I can't try other slots as the mobo only has 2


First did you manually set 1.35v for ddr voltage after loading XMP? These bios versions like to leave it at 1.2 which will lead to issues like you are having. 

IF you manually set DDR voltage to >= 1.35 then you will have to manually tune your RAM timings. Ryzen Dram Calculator is a great starting point.

Also this guide will get you started on how to use Ryzen Dram Calc and set appropriate settings in bios here:https://old.reddit.com/r/Amd/comments/cdneto/overclocking_your_memory_from_one_newbie_to/

also note: Cad bus timings, ProcODT, RTT Park, RTT Nom, RTT, and the other settings highlighted in the purple square on the right are extremely important. If just one of those settings is off your system will be unstable (ignore the red squares in pic as you most definitely do not have B-dies)


----------



## dansi

Frietkot Louis said:


> Well I just tried it and what I know is that it also stops in POST code 97, same as the other
> 
> I tried removing all USB devices apart from keyboard and mouse, connecting just 1 screen to my gfx card, cmos clear etc.
> 
> The VGA LED on the motherboards stays on
> 
> I guess would be that the GFX card initialisation is not working, since USB devices are removed and my DRAM sticks from my experience have a very high tolerance to improper timings (boot will work but they may be slower or fail a ram test after many minutes).
> 
> My graphics card is a Gigabyte 1080ti 11G
> 
> Back to F7b then.


Have your tried crtl f6 to change to hd mode and flash again?
If that works, then we have narrow down to gigabyte problem with full res bios..


----------



## Frietkot Louis

dansi said:


> Have your tried crtl f6 to change to hd mode and flash again?
> If that works, then we have narrow down to gigabyte problem with full res bios..


Just to be sure , are you saying that VGA mode is not working correctly or FULL HD mode is not working ?
I almost always work in VGA mode due to slowness with CSM disabled.
Thank you.


----------



## prawncatcher

Hi, so if I enable the APU in BIOS then am I good to use the HDMI out for audio and my GPU for video out?


----------



## BakedPizza

*F10a *suddenly appeared on the official website.

Elite: https://www.gigabyte.com/Motherboard/X570-AORUS-ELITE-rev-10/support#support-dl-bios
Master: https://www.gigabyte.com/Motherboard/X570-AORUS-MASTER-rev-10/support#support-dl-bios
Ultra: https://www.gigabyte.com/Motherboard/X570-AORUS-ULTRA-rev-10/support#support-dl-bios
Xtreme: https://www.gigabyte.com/Motherboard/X570-AORUS-XTREME-rev-10/support#support-dl-bios

Didn't check the other boards.

//edit: Access Denied for the Elite over here.


----------



## Belliash

BakedPizza said:


> *F10a *suddenly appeared on the official website.
> 
> Elite: https://www.gigabyte.com/Motherboard/X570-AORUS-ELITE-rev-10/support#support-dl-bios
> Master:
> Ultra: https://www.gigabyte.com/Motherboard/X570-AORUS-ULTRA-rev-10/support#support-dl-bios
> Xtreme: https://www.gigabyte.com/Motherboard/X570-AORUS-XTREME-rev-10/support#support-dl-bios
> 
> Didn't check the other boards.
> 
> //edit: Access Denied for the Elite over here.



Only Master & Extreme available now... Anyone tried them already?


----------



## Waltc

Trippytaka said:


> Hey guys just an update. changing out my AIO cooler fixed my fan noise problem I had with the x570/3K series.. now its whisper quiet even under gaming load. It has now become the perfect build....finally



Yes, there's a new build of EasyTuneService available through the app center updates, and yesterday I ran SIV first time in many moons...and it worked! (Easy Tune service wouldn't work with my beta builds of Win10 before now, so SIV wouldn't run) With finally some control over my fans, I was surprised to see that what I had thought might be the PCH fan was in fact my CPU fan fluctuating! I adjusted the CPU fan ramp and it's much better! Almost totally quiet.


----------



## Waltc

Belliash said:


> Only Master & Extreme available now... Anyone tried them already?



F10a works great here thus far. No problems to report.


----------



## Belliash

Waltc said:


> F10a works great here thus far. No problems to report.



Any changes in BIOS? New options?
Some visible improvements?


----------



## Labuka

Belliash said:


> Any changes in BIOS? New options?
> Some visible improvements?


Looks good and stable, just boost is lower like 75mhz or so.. don't feel any major changes.. boost time for me was always fast so didn't notice faster booting. Before on abba had 2cores 4.625 and 2 cores on 4.6 on my Ryzen 3900x. Now getting one 4.575 and other cores even lower.. don't care that much about those extra MHz anyway.. I am more concerned about hight chipset temps as the higher one on summer time even reaches 85C and lower one is almost always 14C lower so yeah.. sometimes I feel that this is some kind of design flaw... as graphics card on top pcie slot obviously are blocking PCH fan and spreads heat itself. But oh well, it has 3y warranty 😄 other than that no problems.


----------



## 1kari

Aorus Master x570 no boot after flash bios F10a.


----------



## GBT-MatthewH

BakedPizza said:


> *F10a *suddenly appeared on the official website.
> 
> Elite: https://www.gigabyte.com/Motherboard/X570-AORUS-ELITE-rev-10/support#support-dl-bios
> Master: https://www.gigabyte.com/Motherboard/X570-AORUS-MASTER-rev-10/support#support-dl-bios
> Ultra: https://www.gigabyte.com/Motherboard/X570-AORUS-ULTRA-rev-10/support#support-dl-bios
> Xtreme: https://www.gigabyte.com/Motherboard/X570-AORUS-XTREME-rev-10/support#support-dl-bios
> 
> Didn't check the other boards.
> 
> //edit: Access Denied for the Elite over here.


Beat me to it! All X570 have been updated with a new production BIOS, F10A. These include AGESA 1004B.

In terms of changes from the BETA BIOS we * further * optimized boot times. Meaning we shaved off a couple seconds on every board compared to the BIOS I posted earlier this week.


----------



## Marius A

Labuka said:


> Looks good and stable, just boost is lower like 75mhz or so.. don't feel any major changes.. boost time for me was always fast so didn't notice faster booting. Before on abba had 2cores 4.625 and 2 cores on 4.6 on my Ryzen 3900x. Now getting one 4.575 and other cores even lower.. don't care that much about those extra MHz anyway.. I am more concerned about hight chipset temps as the higher one on summer time even reaches 85C and lower one is almost always 14C lower so yeah.. sometimes I feel that this is some kind of design flaw... as graphics card on top pcie slot obviously are blocking PCH fan and spreads heat itself. But oh well, it has 3y warranty 😄 other than that no problems.


no way seriously after 3 month we get 75mhz less fook that ??? no thank i will stick with f7c untill we get some decent bios worth updating


----------



## Belcebuu

Marius A said:


> no way seriously after 3 month we get 75 mhz less ***??? no thank i will stick with f7e untill we get some decent bios worth updating


Some people are reporting maybe less mhz but better task balancing between cores, not all is ghz


----------



## dansi

I updated from again to F10a on master.

Ok this time i got lockup in different place. So i did load optimised default, save exit, reboot to bios, clt-f6 select vga, and proceed to qflash. Flash completed, reboot, and lockup..it actually didnt reboot finish. 
The only change i made was to clt-f6 vga this time. So i suspect this is the cause.

Anyway, i hold power button to force shut down, restart, and got into bios. So first remake the smartfan settings, make sure to remove usb flash drive, go to make a save profile, save and exit bios. No lockup! So i guess, leaving a usb storage while on first bios boot, may cause a problem too.

Other than these same nagging lockup, all is good. Finish in less than 10mins from load optimised to new bios with settings.


----------



## Cata79

GBT-MatthewH said:


> Beat me to it! All X570 have been updated with a new production BIOS, F10A. These include AGESA 1004B.
> 
> In terms of changes from the BETA BIOS we * further * optimized boot times. Meaning we shaved off a couple seconds on every board compared to the BIOS I posted earlier this week.


Can you make them available here? I get access denied for Pro.


----------



## chucky27

GBT-MatthewH said:


> Beat me to it! All X570 have been updated with a new production BIOS, F10A. These include AGESA 1004B.
> 
> In terms of changes from the BETA BIOS we * further * optimized boot times. Meaning we shaved off a couple seconds on every board compared to the BIOS I posted earlier this week.


Any other place we can download F10As? Gigabyte has them listed on the support page, but get Access Denied when I try to download it (X570 Pro). Thanks


----------



## dansi

Frietkot Louis said:


> Just to be sure , are you saying that VGA mode is not working correctly or FULL HD mode is not working ?
> I almost always work in VGA mode due to slowness with CSM disabled.
> Thank you.


Yes i mean, can you try in vga mode. full hd/original mode may cause the gpu initialisation fault.

But i guess since you already in vga mode, my suspicion is not right


----------



## dansi

Hey Matt, is Gigabyte looking into all this complains about bios locking up? Or how about the slow csm, gpu initialisation bug lockups?

Faster boot is cool...but usability and the feel of safety when meddling with bios...is more critical


----------



## chucky27

Also noticed on the latest BETA BIOS (maybe it was also happening on the older ones, but I used SIV until F6F): when I try to tweak curves in SmartFan, they keep resetting themselves (e.g. tweak SYS1, switch to SYS2, after couple of tweaks hear one fan at full RPM, switch back to SYS1 and it's curve is all messed up). I would say it happens 3 out of 5 curve tweak attempts. Has anyone experienced this?


----------



## IamEzio

chucky27 said:


> Also noticed on the latest BETA BIOS (maybe it was also happening on the older ones, but I used SIV until F6F): when I try to tweak curves in SmartFan, they keep resetting themselves (e.g. tweak SYS1, switch to SYS2, after couple of tweaks hear one fan at full RPM, switch back to SYS1 and it's curve is all messed up). I would say it happens 3 out of 5 curve tweak attempts. Has anyone experienced this?



I also think SIV is less consisted on the latest bios, but TBH its not really that great in general. my main problem with the software is that on some occasions of the program loading, the GPU temp reading is totally missing, I control most of my case fans based on that, which is annoying as hell.


----------



## Labuka

Marius A said:


> no way seriously after 3 month we get 75mhz less fook that ??? no thank i will stick with f7e untill we get some decent bios worth updating


Yeah boost is now very similar to pre-abba times, but it actually not really matters, as anyway even on abba those 4,6ghz+ boost you are getting are on completely idle time, so not a real use of those few extra mhz if it just the numbers  on all agesa versions real boost was and is more like 4.3-4.5 on single core and 4.0-4.3ghz multicore so those 75mhz actually doesn't do much. Although it would be nice to see complete change log on 1.0.0.4B agesa to see those new "features" and not only bug fixes  as I personally didn't noticed anything new yet.. hopefully at least stability was improved


----------



## Illined

I am slightly hesitant on these new bioses. Reports all over of dropped boost clocks. Matt posted an explanation on the boost algorithm and did a fine job. One would conclude that if the only changed variable is the bios, then there must be a fault in the 1.0.0.4 agesa making the boost clocks drop. Since I have no memory issues or boot time issues, skipping this seems like the smart choice.


----------



## Cata79

Don't worry, Gigabyte does not want us to download them  :
<Error>


Code:


AccessDenied

<Message>Access Denied</Message>
<RequestId>ADF3DDAF71099B32</RequestId>
<HostId>
rQsBB5n4tIoAo53k+Tyb+uuDVDmCCXWDVzhYDqQ+W3XQPTgwx7YFDbjSB01nVzCjPCp0SZlkOdM=
</HostId>
</Error>


----------



## buffalo2102

I just downloaded for Aorus Elite, no problem.


Edit; I lied. Managed to download for Master by mistake. Elite download isn't working.


----------



## Belliash

buffalo2102 said:


> I just downloaded for Aorus Elite, no problem.



Strange... Still not working for me.


----------



## buffalo2102

Belliash said:


> Strange... Still not working for me.



Sorry. See my edit


----------



## chucky27

Weird, just tried Elite and still Access Denied. Maybe it's region-based rollout or quota-limited download server like Samsung has it with NVMe drivers.


----------



## Okasha

*Okasha*



pschorr1123 said:


> First did you manually set 1.35v for ddr voltage after loading XMP? These bios versions like to leave it at 1.2 which will lead to issues like you are having.
> 
> IF you manually set DDR voltage to >= 1.35 then you will have to manually tune your RAM timings. Ryzen Dram Calculator is a great starting point.
> 
> Also this guide will get you started on how to use Ryzen Dram Calc and set appropriate settings in bios here:https://old.reddit.com/r/Amd/comments/cdneto/overclocking_your_memory_from_one_newbie_to/
> 
> also note: Cad bus timings, ProcODT, RTT Park, RTT Nom, RTT, and the other settings highlighted in the purple square on the right are extremely important. If just one of those settings is off your system will be unstable (ignore the red squares in pic as you most definitely do not have B-dies)


E-mailed with the supplier and they asked me to run MEMTEST on XMP1 level and check whether it gives errors. It does. Does that mean it is broken, or could that also be caused by wrong timings/temperature?


----------



## GBT-MatthewH

dansi said:


> Hey Matt, is Gigabyte looking into all this complains about bios locking up? Or how about the slow csm, gpu initialisation bug lockups?
> 
> Faster boot is cool...but usability and the feel of safety when meddling with bios...is more critical


Steps to reproduce?



chucky27 said:


> Any other place we can download F10As? Gigabyte has them listed on the support page, but get Access Denied when I try to download it (X570 Pro). Thanks


Sure, guess its still replicating across the servers. In the mean time here is a folder with all the F10A: https://drive.google.com/open?id=1Ts0d6CsBhc3UBnA2HKtwxVkBwA8tTUDk


----------



## Frietkot Louis

IMHO Boost clocks don't really mean that much, they seem to be VERY short boosts and don't have a real impact on performance.

My 3900x seems to like an undervolt offset of -0.100 Volt, works great with lower temps, boost clocks are 50 Mhz lower but benchmarks show better performance !?

I've also tested with a manual clock of 4400Mhz (CCD1) / 4200 Mhz (CCD2) @ 1.33V Idle / 1.30V full load Vdroop, it's rock stable and single thread performance is about the same as auto clocks, multicore performance is about 10% higher depending on the benchmark (most gained with FP benchmarks).

My initial goal was to lower the Voltages going into the processor, but it turns out that this CPU likes the lower voltages and clocks better @ manual


----------



## Frietkot Louis

dansi said:


> Yes i mean, can you try in vga mode. full hd/original mode may cause the gpu initialisation fault.
> 
> But i guess since you already in vga mode, my suspicion is not right


Well, you might still be right because after the F10a (or any other bios) update it will default to FULL HD anyway. But since I get nothing on my screen I cannot go into the bios to change it to VGA because the POST locks up.


----------



## Frietkot Louis

1kari said:


> Aorus Master x570 no boot after flash bios F10a.


Can you check your POST CODE & LED ?


----------



## bluechris

1kari said:


> Aorus Master x570 no boot after flash bios F10a.





GBT-MatthewH said:


> Beat me to it! All X570 have been updated with a new production BIOS, F10A. These include AGESA 1004B.
> 
> In terms of changes from the BETA BIOS we * further * optimized boot times. Meaning we shaved off a couple seconds on every board compared to the BIOS I posted earlier this week.


Dear @GBT-MatthewH , is Gigabyte head support knows when the flashing problems that many people end up with dead mobos like me will be fixed? i hope that 1akari will have better luck than me in bios flashing.
All over the internet there are people that have ton of problems and RMA boards.

Can someone say the do's and don'ts for flashing? I read a guy that has problems if in 1st reboot has a stick on (like i had with my saved profiles). Many others get a dram led problem like me with no solution, others need to be in vga mode, crazy stuff really.

We really need a safe procedure for flashing.


----------



## dansi

GBT-MatthewH said:


> Steps to reproduce?
> 
> Sure, guess its still replicating across the servers. In the mean time here is a folder with all the F10A: https://drive.google.com/open?id=1Ts0d6CsBhc3UBnA2HKtwxVkBwA8tTUDk


I posted what happen. Always always i have problem with bios updates on master. Not once after so many bios release, flashing was straight through. Never had such frustration with Asus even when x99 was fresh.

To be fair, the latest abba 1004 have reduce to 1 locks. 



> Ok this time i got lockup in different place. So i did load optimised default, save exit, reboot to bios, clt-f6 select vga, and proceed to qflash. Flash completed, reboot, and lockup..it actually didnt reboot finish.
> The only change i made was to clt-f6 vga this time. So i suspect this is the cause.
> 
> Anyway, i hold power button to force shut down, restart, and got into bios. So first remake the smartfan settings, make sure to remove usb flash drive, go to make a save profile, save and exit bios. No lockup! So i guess, leaving a usb storage while on first bios boot, may cause a problem too.


----------



## pal

for PRO you can download it now.


----------



## dansi

bluechris said:


> Dear @GBT-MatthewH , is Gigabyte head support knows when the flashing problems that many people end up with dead mobos like me will be fixed? i hope that 1akari will have better luck than me in bios flashing.
> All over the internet there are people that have ton of problems and RMA boards.
> 
> Can someone say the do's and don'ts for flashing? I read a guy that has problems if in 1st reboot has a stick on (like i had with my saved profiles). Many others get a dram led problem like me with no solution, others need to be in vga mode, crazy stuff really.
> 
> We really need a safe procedure for flashing.


Yes. I believe im first, in this thread, to make a fuss about bios flashing. I thought maybe my board was problem, or maybe zen+ was problem. So far i still, luckily, managed to update finish and back to W10 desktop. 

But with more x570 users, i may not be isolated.

Imo i suspect is gpu initialisation with nvidia pascal and also usb flash storage inserted. 

Btw matt when will gigabyte address the slow csm on fullHD, i suspect this can solve a lot of other bios flashing reports.


----------



## dansi

Oh at least the new bios power off the pc normally from windows shutdown, no need to turn on erp. How do i know it's different now? I can hear the familiar `TAC` relay sound from my psu.

And yes mouse kb rgb no longer still light up


----------



## click4dylan

I don't know where my post went but BIOS F5G on the aorus elite causes no boot/infinitely stuck on the AORUS screen when a StarTech 7 port USB 2.0 pcie card is inserted. F5B works fine


----------



## CaptnJones

Coming from F6b to F10a 



In Cpu-z before I had ST 489 MT 5388. Now im getting ST 523 MT 5505. All settings on stock/auto. Mobo X570 Aorus Pro. I think it also boots a tiny bit faster. Hope it's stable as the previous one


cheers


----------



## ktmrc8

X570 Elite Wifi - no boot after flashing to F10a. So grateful for QFlash+.


----------



## Okasha

athkatla said:


> Hi, looks like you have version 4.32.
> Select XMP and the change TRC from 54 to 55. Let me know if you are stable now.
> 
> Sent from my BLA-L29 using Tapatalk


Holy crap! This helped! So first changed voltage tot 1.35, didnt help, still errors in Memtest and ultimately a reboot. 
Than I changed the TRC to 55, and seems rock stable so far! 2 hours of Battlefield 5, 1 hour of memtest without errors.

How is this possible? I read that TRC really affects performance on Ryzen? Is there still something wrong with the pair? 

thanks a lot!


----------



## pal

ktmrc8 said:


> X570 Elite Wifi - no boot after flashing to F10a. So grateful for QFlash+.


Did you change any settings in AMD Overclocking menu before?
As far F10a boost is the same. I am wondering if PBO have any effect?


----------



## ktmrc8

pal said:


> Did you change any settings in AMD Overclocking menu before?
> As far F10a boost is the same. I am wondering if PBO have any effect?



No AMD Overclocking changes. In fact, I reset to Optimized Defaults before flashing. FWIW, I was also unable to boot after flashing F3g. Too bad the Elite lacks debug LEDs.


----------



## Fff Fff

4600 max boost on ABBA, 4525 now on F10a.


----------



## Waltc

Frietkot Louis said:


> IMHO Boost clocks don't really mean that much, they seem to be VERY short boosts and don't have a real impact on performance.



Don't confuse the max single core boost with the general single core boost on all the cores. For instance, with my 3600X and F7f built on AGESA 1003 abba, I had two cores that would max boost to 4.4+GHz, the other cores would average 4.0-4.2GHz boost continuously. So far with 1004B abba AGESA F10a, I get three and sometimes 4 cores to hit max boost (4.4+GHz) while the other cores boost to 4.2-4.3GHz+ in HWinfo 6.13b. Although my base clock is 3.8Ghz, several cpu benches run all the way through @ 4.2 GHz +, and I never see the base clock. So the core boosts certainly impact performance positively, even though you may see the _max_ boost infrequently--hence it is called _max_ boost...


----------



## Waltc

chucky27 said:


> Also noticed on the latest BETA BIOS (maybe it was also happening on the older ones, but I used SIV until F6F): when I try to tweak curves in SmartFan, they keep resetting themselves (e.g. tweak SYS1, switch to SYS2, after couple of tweaks hear one fan at full RPM, switch back to SYS1 and it's curve is all messed up). I would say it happens 3 out of 5 curve tweak attempts. Has anyone experienced this?



I've been able to use SIV for the first time with a new Easy Tune Service update I downloaded through the app center today, along with installing F10b, the 1004B Abba bios version for my motherboard! It is working fine with my Windows build, finally. What I thought was my PCH fan ramping constantly was in fact my CPU fan! Fixed that, saved the profile before quitting SI, and it _sticks_--when I reboot Windows and enter the bios and look at the SmartFan 5 the new profile is there.


----------



## chucky27

Waltc said:


> I've been able to use SIV for the first time with a new Easy Tune Service update I downloaded through the app center today, along with installing F10b, the 1004B Abba bios version for my motherboard! It is working fine with my Windows build, finally. What I thought was my PCH fan ramping constantly was in fact my CPU fan! Fixed that, saved the profile before quitting SI, and it _sticks_--when I reboot Windows and enter the bios and look at the SmartFan 5 the new profile is there.


Wait a sec, do I understand correctly that on your setup editing curves in SIV also updates them in UEFI's SmartFan?


----------



## Sakaana303

click4dylan said:


> I don't know where my post went but BIOS F5G on the aorus elite causes no boot/infinitely stuck on the AORUS screen when a StarTech 7 port USB 2.0 pcie card is inserted. F5B works fine



Kinda same problem here. No boot and post when my Asus Xonar DX is plugged into PCIe.
As soon as i remove it its working (was fine with F5F). 

Problem occurs with F5G and F10A (Elite version).


----------



## buffalo2102

Xonar AE here on Aorus Elite with no such problems.


----------



## Sakaana303

buffalo2102 said:


> Xonar AE here on Aorus Elite with no such problems.



Thats strange. But i think i can say for sure the BIOS is causing the problem.


----------



## jamestowers

ktmrc8 said:


> X570 Elite Wifi - no boot after flashing to F10a. So grateful for QFlash+.


Same problem here with x570 Elite, no boot after flash to f10a bios


----------



## buffalo2102

Sakaana303 said:


> Thats strange. But i think i can say for sure the BIOS is causing the problem.



Yea I think I must have a good mix of hardware as I've been through F3, F4m, F4n, F5a, F5b, F5d, F5f, F5g and now F10a without a single problem.


----------



## Sakaana303

jamestowers said:


> Same problem here with x570 Elite, no boot after flash to f10a bios



After the first flash i had no post as well. Did a CMOS Reset and then it was working fine.
However one time i noticed that when i switched the PSU off and on again no more post. CMOS reset again and all good.


Haven`t had such issues with F5F.


----------



## airforce46270

Just flashed F10a on my X570 Master and no issues, thank the gods. Everything seems to be working as advertised so far!


----------



## ktmrc8

Sakaana303 said:


> Kinda same problem here. No boot and post when my Asus Xonar DX is plugged into PCIe.
> As soon as i remove it its working (was fine with F5F).
> 
> Problem occurs with F5G and F10A (Elite version).



Interesting. I have the ASUS Essence STX. Maybe I will pull it and see if that will allow me to boot with F10a.


----------



## Sakaana303

ktmrc8 said:


> Interesting. I have the ASUS Essence STX. Maybe I will pull it and see if that will allow me to boot with F10a.



Give it a try. But i had to reset CMOS to get it working again (without the card).


----------



## ibslice

F10a boost 3900x auros master x570 vs F7E boost 3900x auros master x570. No more 4600 Mhz. All conditions, software, and ambient the same.

and cinabench R20 dropped also with the F10a from 522 down to 505 single and multi 7112 down to 6916. The new boot times are great but quite a drop with the clocks.


----------



## 99belle99

I updated to latest bios that was put up today. 1 second quicker boot time with fast boot disabled. It could be 2 seconds but the image on Windows login screen flicks into view at the 16 second mark and fully operational at the 17 second. I'd say it is really 16.98 seconds to login screen.


----------



## ktmrc8

Sakaana303 said:


> Give it a try. But i had to reset CMOS to get it working again (without the card).



Pulling the card allows me to boot successfully with F10a flashed. Put the card back in - no boot. Tried all the free slots - no difference. 



I will run some quick tests and reflash back to F3f. Faster boot times not a fair trade for losing my sound card. Thanks for the tip!


@*GBT-MatthewH *please ask your BIOS testers to add this test case. Thanks.


----------



## F1Aussie

Think I will pass on this update, until we see if the updated amd chipset that usually goes with these and the windows 1909 update does anything to stop the performance drop others are getting. I get 555 single core score in CPU-Z and I would like to keep it.


----------



## Sakaana303

ktmrc8 said:


> Pulling the card allows me to boot successfully with F10a flashed. Put the card back in - no boot. Tried all the free slots - no difference.
> I will run some quick tests and reflash back to F3f. Faster boot times not a fair trade for losing my sound card. Thanks for the tip!
> @*GBT-MatthewH *please ask your BIOS testers to add this test case. Thanks.



Thanks for your feedback. So its a BIOS issue for sure.


----------



## Frietkot Louis

ktmrc8 said:


> Pulling the card allows me to boot successfully with F10a flashed. Put the card back in - no boot. Tried all the free slots - no difference.
> 
> 
> 
> I will run some quick tests and reflash back to F3f. Faster boot times not a fair trade for losing my sound card. Thanks for the tip!


Interesting, I have the STX also. I use it because the onboard audio had big interference (which I later tracked down to the front-panel audio connector acting as an antenna.)

Now that it's in there I kinda want to keep it since I use the dolby digital encoding over the coax to my sound system.

I suppose it will be fixed soon now that the cause is probably known.


----------



## Ufuk Özsaran

Hello everyone...

I seem to have a big problem...

https://www.newegg.com/global/tr-en...ption=2x16 &cm_re=2x16-_-20-232-860-_-Product


I bought the above memories. but I can't run up to 3600 MHz.IF only works at 1800 MHz.. 3733 or 3800 MHz memory does not work. Even if you set IF, no image is displayed.. system enters infinite loop. Q code gives error code : O7

I am using X570 aorus master, 3900X and F7E bios.

Where am I making a mistake? Could you please describe it step by step?

I'm so sorry right now.. eagerly bought these memories...

I hope you can help

Thank you all..


----------



## 99belle99

Very few can get higher than 1800MHz IF. You really need to know what you are doing and mess with a lot of different settings for >1800MHz IF.


----------



## Frietkot Louis

Ufuk Özsaran said:


> Hello everyone...
> 
> 
> Where am I making a mistake? Could you please describe it step by step?
> 
> I'm so sorry right now.. eagerly bought these memories...
> 
> I hope you can help
> 
> Thank you all..




Hello, you could start by setting the following values in BIOS (try with 1866 first):

Tweaker:
DRAM multiplier : 37,33
DRAM Voltage : 1.40 (to start with)
VCORE SOC Voltage: 1.125

AMD CBS / XFR enhancement : 
FABRIC CLOCK : 1866
VDDP Voltage : 1000
VDDG Voltage : 1050

It might be that your CPU doesn't like Fabric above 1800 but these values might help you. These values can be lowered later but they shouldn't hurt your system.

Even if that's the case all is not lost, you can still change the DRAM timings a lot tighter since you seem to have Samsung B-Die

good luck.


----------



## MikeS3000

On newest f10a BIOS on my Aorus Pro Wifi. The strangest things are happening when experimenting with PBO. If I turn anything on in the BIOS related to PBO it gimps the heck out of it. vcore is lower than stock and my 3900x all-core boost to 3975 or 4000 during multithread. If I set PBO to "auto" in bios which is off by default and set voltage offset mode to -0.05 and then use Ryzen Master and only select PBO and apply then my 3900x performs like a beast. PBO starts working like it should have and I boost between 4150 and 4200 during multithread and the CB15 and CB20 scores are the best ever without manual overclocking. I can't figure it out why I have to jump through hoops to get PBO working.


----------



## Rapidian

F10a. Working well. My Auros Master has been stellar with all of the bios releases. No serious defects observed like others.


----------



## airforce46270

I still can't get sleep to work properly on the X570 Master. Computer reboots after it goes into sleep. Has anyone had any luck with fixing this?


----------



## Rapidian

airforce46270 said:


> I still can't get sleep to work properly. Computer reboots after it goes into sleep. Has anyone had any luck with fixing this?


On the Master sleep worked on an early bios for me. If i disabled my second LAN port that did the trick as well. Initially on F4 it was rebooting for me also. You should really say which mobo you are on.


----------



## Kreeker

Ufuk Özsaran said:


> Hello everyone...
> 
> I seem to have a big problem...
> 
> https://www.newegg.com/global/tr-en...ption=2x16 &cm_re=2x16-_-20-232-860-_-Product
> 
> 
> I bought the above memories. but I can't run up to 3600 MHz.IF only works at 1800 MHz.. 3733 or 3800 MHz memory does not work. Even if you set IF, no image is displayed.. system enters infinite loop. Q code gives error code : O7
> 
> I am using X570 aorus master, 3900X and F7E bios.
> 
> Where am I making a mistake? Could you please describe it step by step?
> 
> I'm so sorry right now.. eagerly bought these memories...
> 
> I hope you can help
> 
> Thank you all..


I have the same memory, and I'm running the XMP profile @ 3600 MHz. I had to manually set memory voltage to 1.35V for it to work though.


----------



## jamestowers

Sakaana303 said:


> Kinda same problem here. No boot and post when my Asus Xonar DX is plugged into PCIe.
> As soon as i remove it its working (was fine with F5F).
> 
> Problem occurs with F5G and F10A (Elite version).


Same problem here... Flashed to F10a (x570 Elite) and got no boot/post. I have a Xonar DGX connected


----------



## Trippytaka

F1Aussie said:


> Think I will pass on this update, until we see if the updated amd chipset that usually goes with these and the windows 1909 update does anything to stop the performance drop others are getting. I get 555 single core score in CPU-Z and I would like to keep it.


Don't update if you're liking that 555, I went from 552 to 544 SC w/ the update in CPUZ. all the other benchmarks though are mostly within margin, I'm just gonna keep it installed and see where it goes.


----------



## Yuke

I hate the randomness of Zen 2.... this is the worst BIOS release by very, very, very, very, very far for me. 



Under Prime95 (small fft) i dont boostclock at all anyore. Sitting at 4Ghz on the cores and only 72°C ... with ABBA i was doing 4150Mhz on all cores @ 85°C.


My CB20 score dropped by 120 points from 5160 to 5040....


My CPU-Z single score dropt from 540 to 530....


This is just crap. I hate this so much and it is so sososososossosososososo frustrating, come on AMD...


----------



## ktmrc8

ktmrc8 said:


> Pulling the card allows me to boot successfully with F10a flashed. Put the card back in - no boot. Tried all the free slots - no difference.
> 
> I will run some quick tests and reflash back to F3f. Faster boot times not a fair trade for losing my sound card. Thanks for the tip!



On my system (x570 Elite Wifi + 3700X, mostly stock BIOS + 3600CL16 memory overclock), performance in Geekbench 4 and Cinebench 20 is essentially unchanged between F3f and F10a. Boot times (as reported by the Startup tab of the Windows Task Manager) drop from 22.5s to 13.9s. I also noticed the chipset temperature seems to have dropped 2 degrees C or so.


----------



## airforce46270

Rapidian said:


> On the Master sleep worked on an early bios for me. If i disabled my second LAN port that did the trick as well. Initially on F4 it was rebooting for me also. You should really say which mobo you are on.


Sorry, X570 Master. I will give it a shot. Thanks for the advice.

*Edit: That did the trick, thanks again.


----------



## leongws

Faced the no boot issue on last beta bios F6f on pro wifi mb. Have not try the new F10a yet but i got a feeling it will be similar to F6f, which causes no boot after flash. Will try updating later on as now Lakers vs Dallas match coming up. 
Interestingly, i also using Asus soundcard.. Asus Xonar DX. 
It doesn't works because i'm using Asus soundcard? Brand rivalry causing compatible issue? How come release to public in this case? Hope Gigabyte rectify this issue for majority of Asus soundcard users here.


----------



## Famzilla

On X570 Aorus Elite I recently updated to F10a and tried to re-overclock my ram to 3800 MHz but failed. XMP works on my 32GB 3600 MHz CL 16 GSkill Neo memory. Thankfully I made a backup of the bios (F5b) I was using before so I didn't have to redo all my settings. Problem is once I restore the bios and load the profile I was using it no longer boots. Been trying for hours to get it set up again. RIP the overclocking dream, wish I hadn't tried F10a on something that was already working fine. 

I guess I'll try 3600 MHz overclocking and see if I can bring the timings in to regain the performance over just using XMP.

EDIT: I cleared CMOS then re-flashed my F5b bios and it seems I can reapply my profile I had saved.... Running AIDA64 seems to confirm the settings took. Now I'm curious if I re-flash F10a and can get my settings to work.


----------



## F1Aussie

Trippytaka said:


> F1Aussie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Think I will pass on this update, until we see if the updated amd chipset that usually goes with these and the windows 1909 update does anything to stop the performance drop others are getting. I get 555 single core score in CPU-Z and I would like to keep it.
> 
> 
> 
> Don't update if you're liking that 555, I went from 552 to 544 SC w/ the update in CPUZ. all the other benchmarks though are mostly within margin, I'm just gonna keep it installed and see where it goes.
Click to expand...

Sounds like good advice!


----------



## MrToast99

X570 Master F7f to F10a, gotta say this was much less painful then the F7f update. Didn't have to reboot 3 times to get everything seeming normal and SIV worked right off to hop.


----------



## F1Aussie

airforce46270 said:


> Rapidian said:
> 
> 
> 
> On the Master sleep worked on an early bios for me. If i disabled my second LAN port that did the trick as well. Initially on F4 it was rebooting for me also. You should really say which mobo you are on.
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, X570 Master. I will give it a shot. Thanks for the advice.
> 
> *Edit: That did the trick, thanks again.
Click to expand...

How do you disable it? I have an x570 master and when I go into the bios and find onboard lan2 controller and click on disable it won't let me change it, it stays on enabled.


----------



## Famzilla

Performance for me is pretty much the same once I applied the same memory settings. I did run the benchmarks a few times and collected the best score, but average they looked pretty dang close both times.


----------



## EA888

Updated my X570 Pro Wifi to F10a today. It would no longer complete POST and got stuck on the VGA debug LED. For grins I swapped in an old GTX 760 video card with the same results.

Flashed back to F6a and all is well again.


----------



## leongws

leongws said:


> Faced the no boot issue on last beta bios F6f on pro wifi mb. Have not try the new F10a yet but i got a feeling it will be similar to F6f, which causes no boot after flash. Will try updating later on as now Lakers vs Dallas match coming up.
> Interestingly, i also using Asus soundcard.. Asus Xonar DX.
> It doesn't works because i'm using Asus soundcard? Brand rivalry causing compatible issue? How come release to public in this case? Hope Gigabyte rectify this issue for majority of Asus soundcard users here.


Ok flashed to F10a. PC did not boot/post and goes on infinity loop after flashing completed. Clear cmos also same. Similar to bios F6f, the debug led toggle form cpu>dram>vga.

Proceed to remove the Asus Xonar DX soundcard from system and the system booted and POST successfully. Configure bios settings and booted to windows successfully as well. Like what 1 brother said in the last few pages, seems like Asus soundcard is having boot issue for newer bios. For my case it happened for bios F6f onwards for Pro Wifi mb. 

Hopefully will have new bios to rectify this issue.


----------



## wingman99

EA888 said:


> Updated my X570 Pro Wifi to F10a today. It would no longer complete POST and got stuck on the VGA debug LED. For grins I swapped in an old GTX 760 video card with the same results.
> 
> Flashed back to F6a and all is well again.


The second to last BIOS update is F6b. https://www.gigabyte.com/us/Motherboard/X570-AORUS-PRO-WIFI-rev-10/support#support-dl-bios


----------



## leongws

EA888 said:


> Updated my X570 Pro Wifi to F10a today. It would no longer complete POST and got stuck on the VGA debug LED. For grins I swapped in an old GTX 760 video card with the same results.
> 
> Flashed back to F6a and all is well again.


Any chance that u r using Asus soundcard? A few of us face this issue and we are using Asus soundcard


----------



## Moparman

leongws said:


> Any chance that u r using Asus soundcard? A few of us face this issue and we are using Asus soundcard


This is the board telling you to get the cancer out of it.


----------



## F1Aussie

Okay, so I got it sorted, I found when clicking on lan2 it would not let me change it but I could by using the up and down arrows and pressing enter to save it. Did not stop the sleep issue though so put it back to enabled but it got me thinking, maybe I could change the csm setting to disabled using the arrows cos I couldnt with mouse. Sure enough it worked and fixed the sleep issue, yay!!!


----------



## EA888

leongws said:


> Any chance that u r using Asus soundcard? A few of us face this issue and we are using Asus soundcard


Nope, not using a soundcard.


----------



## leongws

EA888 said:


> Nope, not using a soundcard.


I assume u already tried clearing cmos but still same issue? If yes then no choice have to use qflash + to flash to an earlier version that works for u prior to this


----------



## Trippytaka

Famzilla said:


> Performance for me is pretty much the same once I applied the same memory settings. I did run the benchmarks a few times and collected the best score, but average they looked pretty dang close both times.


ugh how in the world, what settings are you using to get 561 SC CPUZ score? Oh i see your ram 3800mhz vs my 3200mhz 16CL, I thought they said it was impossible to get ram over 3600mhz to work with ryzen 3k?


----------



## 1kari

Post code stop on 97, led vga and restart. I read the messages above, the asus xonar d2x sound card is installed. The msi gtx 1080 ti video card.


----------



## leongws

Im wondering is it really due to Asus soundcard installed or could it be due to any card that is installed at PCIe x1 slot that is causing the no boot issue after flashing the new bios....


----------



## airforce46270

F1Aussie said:


> How do you disable it? I have an x570 master and when I go into the bios and find onboard lan2 controller and click on disable it won't let me change it, it stays on enabled.


Go into your device manager and then select network adapters. Right click on the adapters and disable.


----------



## Biggd0gg

1kari said:


> Post code stop on 97, led vga and restart. I read the messages above, the asus xonar d2x sound card is installed. The msi gtx 1080 ti video card.


Aorus X570 Pro, F6f and F10a both fail POST, halt on VGA led. MSI GTX 1080ti, Asus Xonar Essence STX sound card.


----------



## rastaviper

Famzilla said:


> On X570 Aorus Elite I recently updated to F10a and tried to re-overclock my ram to 3800 MHz but failed. XMP works on my 32GB 3600 MHz CL 16 GSkill Neo memory. Thankfully I made a backup of the bios (F5b) I was using before so I didn't have to redo all my settings. Problem is once I restore the bios and load the profile I was using it no longer boots. Been trying for hours to get it set up again. RIP the overclocking dream, wish I hadn't tried F10a on something that was already working fine.
> 
> 
> 
> I guess I'll try 3600 MHz overclocking and see if I can bring the timings in to regain the performance over just using XMP.
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: I cleared CMOS then re-flashed my F5b bios and it seems I can reapply my profile I had saved.... Running AIDA64 seems to confirm the settings took. Now I'm curious if I re-flash F10a and can get my settings to work.


I have an ELITE too and the only reason that I stay with the F4 bios is that my G.skill 3200 RAM don't like any other bios for keeping this sweet 3733 16-15-15

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


----------



## gogx

No problems with my Elite from the start, had almost every bios instaled no problems at all...I uninstall my chipset drivers every time i install a new Bios..My 3600x boost clocks are there 4.4 like on the ABBA bios. I leave everyting stock except set my ram to 38 and IF to 1900. Got like 50+ points in multi GPUZ, single is the same. About the chipset temp and fan, my never goes above 45c and the fan is off all the time, when i took the screanshot it was siting at 34c (old Antec900 case)..Boot speed is now great only a few seconds to get to windows


----------



## funks

Biggd0gg said:


> Aorus X570 Pro, F6f and F10a both fail POST, halt on VGA led. MSI GTX 1080ti, Asus Xonar Essence STX sound card.


AGESA 1.0.0.4b problem?


----------



## buffalo2102

gogx said:


> No problems with my Elite from the start, had almost every bios instaled no problems at all...I uninstall my chipset drivers every time i install a new Bios..My 3600x boost clocks are there 4.4 like on the ABBA bios. I leave everyting stock except set my ram to 38 and IF to 1900. Got like 50+ points in multi GPUZ, single is the same. About the chipset temp and fan, my never goes above 45c and the fan is off all the time, when i took the screanshot it was siting at 34c (old Antec900 case)..Boot speed is now great only a few seconds to get to windows


Same here but I've never uninstalled the drivers. Just flash new BIOS and re-apply memory and IF settings. I have an Asus soundcard installed too.

Running RAM at 3800 Cl16 with 1900 IF fine on every BIOS version. Boot time has always been good too. We must just be lucky and that's probably one of the most frustrating things about Zen2 - the inconsistency of it.


----------



## Sakaana303

leongws said:


> Im wondering is it really due to Asus soundcard installed or could it be due to any card that is installed at PCIe x1 slot that is causing the no boot issue after flashing the new bios....



Yeah it could be a general PCIe x1 issue but i don`t have any other card to test with.
Going back to F5F now which was all good.


----------



## mtenberg

My Aorus X570 Master motherboard had no boot after installing BIOS F10a. Had to use the Q-Flash Button and a USB-stick with F7B-bios renamed to GIGABYTE.BIN to recover. Switching to the backup BIOS 2 with setting the BIOS-SW on the motherboard to 2 was working, but BIOS 1 had to be recovered so I used the Q-Flash Button.

Using Gigabyte e-SATA Add-on card, CPU (APU) is AMD 3200G.


----------



## leongws

mtenberg said:


> My Aorus X570 Master motherboard had no boot after installing BIOS F10a. Had to use the Q-Flash Button and a USB-stick with F7B-bios renamed to GIGABYTE.BIN to recover. Switching to the backup BIOS 2 with setting the BIOS-SW on the motherboard to 2 was working, but BIOS 1 had to be recovered so I used the Q-Flash Button.


may i know are you using any add-on cards on any PCIe X1 slot?


----------



## pal

MikeS3000 said:


> On newest f10a BIOS on my Aorus Pro Wifi. The strangest things are happening when experimenting with PBO. If I turn anything on in the BIOS related to PBO it gimps the heck out of it. vcore is lower than stock and my 3900x all-core boost to 3975 or 4000 during multithread. If I set PBO to "auto" in bios which is off by default and set voltage offset mode to -0.05 and then use Ryzen Master and only select PBO and apply then my 3900x performs like a beast. PBO starts working like it should have and I boost between 4150 and 4200 during multithread and the CB15 and CB20 scores are the best ever without manual overclocking. I can't figure it out why I have to jump through hoops to get PBO working.


I have simila results. I guess if you do not set offset, cpu gets to hot, at least I am seeing even with offset -0.05 cpu cooler ramping up like crazy. If I set offset higher, to -0.08 or more, no more ramping for every spike and boost are the same.
PBO, I think have 0 effect, at least scalar menu.


----------



## Belliash

Anyone else having errors coming from AER when enabling AER Cap on ABBA?


----------



## bluechris

Guys don't you feel like guinea pigs here? I mean ok i see a ton of people not able to post with a simple sound card?
I feel that gigabyte programmers have felt in the banana to maximize boot times and they reduce the checks that motherboard do on post.
This is wrong imo, the boards need to be stabilised first and then you seek speed but we are a long way to reach this.

Im staying to f6e in my pro since i have on my board all the bellow things connected and working so i don't dare to mess with it

I have pci set to v3 before i put any of the cards on it and maybe your Xonar cards if you don't have any m2 pcieV4 will work.

Memory 2x16 bdies at 3600cl14 1800if

Bottom X1 pcie 2nd lan 1gb intel card
3nd x16 a HP 560sfp+ 2x10gb Fc lan card
2nd x1 pcie Nvidia Gt710 (with a pcix1 to pcix16 extender card
2nd x16 a HP P440 4Gb FWBC 12g Sas Raid Controller (4x4tb sas HP Disks and 2xSamsung 1643 sas ssd)
1st x16 a HP P420 2GB FWBC 6g Sas Raid Controller (4xSamsung 860evo connected)
Bottom m2 slot an intel optane

The only free slot i have is the top m2 slot lol


----------



## Belliash

bluechris said:


> Guys don't you feel like guinea pigs here? I mean ok i see a ton of people not able to post with a simple sound card?
> I feel that gigabyte programmers have felt in the banana to maximize boot times and they reduce the checks that motherboard do on post.
> This is wrong imo, the boards need to be stabilised first and then you seek speed but we are a long way to reach this.
> 
> Im staying to f6e in my pro since i have on my board all the bellow things connected and working so i don't dare to mess with it
> 
> Memory 2x16 bdies at 3600cl14 1800if
> 
> Bottom X1 pcie 2nd lan 1gb intel card
> 3nd x16 a HP 560sfp+ 2x10gb Fc lan card
> 2nd x1 pcie Nvidia Gt710 (with a pcix1 to pcix16 extender card
> 2nd x16 a HP P440 4Gb FWBC 12g Sas Raid Controller (4x4tb sas HP Disks and 2xSamsung 1643 sas ssd)
> 1st x16 a HP P420 2GB FWBC 6g Sas Raid Controller (4xSamsung 860evo connected)
> Bottom m2 slot an intel optane
> 
> The only free slot i have is the top m2 slot lol



Well, does the new BIOS even allow to overclock CCX? AGESA 1.0.0.4 aimed at unifying OC, but you guys said there is no difference in BIOS...


----------



## dansi

I feel is their pcie4 auto selector not properly configured on new flash. Once i got past the first lockup, things are perfect even if i left pcie4 as auto select


----------



## bluechris

Belliash said:


> Well, does the new BIOS even allow to overclock CCX? AGESA 1.0.0.4 aimed at unifying OC, but you guys said there is no difference in BIOS...


I only tried PBO with auto or manual and i didn't see big difference but ccx i thought was not working yet


----------



## Belliash

bluechris said:


> I only tried PBO with auto or manual and i didn't see big difference but ccx i thought was not working yet



But is this even available under BIOS menu?


----------



## Fff Fff

Belliash said:


> But is this even available under BIOS menu?


No.


----------



## Belliash

Fff Fff said:


> No.


So Gigabyte sucks again... :Snorkle:


----------



## Okasha

Flashed the new BIOS F10a to GA-X570-I-PRO-WIFI (icm MSI RTX 2070 - 32GB CORSAIR DDR4-3200-M2SSD-3700X) and no problems so far, boots without problems. Currently running MemTest64 to check how it deals with the 4.32 CORSAIR RAM.


----------



## ShropshireJohn

Some changes in the voltage coding on the new BIOS? on F5G Ryzen Master shower lower CLDO VDDP voltages when using the auto setting in the BIOS.

Now with the latest BIOS (F10a) I'm getting higher voltages, these are within limits and safe I assume? (both CLDO VDDP & CLDO VDDG have increased)

I'm using the X570 Elite for those wondering, with Ballastix E Die RAM.


----------



## leongws

For those who can boot successfully after flashing the new bios(F10a), do u all have any expansion/add-on card at PCIe x1 slot?
These info should helps to zoom in on the culprit.

For mine:
CPU: 3700X
MB: Pro Wifi
Flash to BIOS F6f & F10a: Boot/POST Unsuccessful
PCIe x1: Asus Xonar DX
GPU: Zotac 1070 Amp


----------



## 1kari

I have avermedia live gamer hd 2 in pci-e x1.
And the asus xonar d2x sound card to the bottom slot.


----------



## timOC83

leongws said:


> For those who can boot successfully after flashing the new bios(F10a), do u all have any expansion/add-on card at PCIe x1 slot?
> These info should helps to zoom in on the culprit.
> 
> For mine:
> MB: Pro Wifi
> Flash to BIOS F6f & F10a: Boot/POST Unsuccessful
> PCIe x1: Asus Xonar DX
> GPU: Zotac 1070 Amp


I booted/posted successfully with soundcard installed!

Cpu: 2700X
MB: Master
Flash from N19 to F10a: Boot/POST Successful
PCIe x1: Creative X-Fi Titanium PCIE
GPU: Zotac 2080Ti Reference PCB with 380W Bios


----------



## mtenberg

timOC83 said:


> I booted/posted successfully with soundcard installed!
> 
> Cpu: 2700X
> MB: Master
> Flash from N19 to F10a: Boot/POST Successful
> PCIe x1: Creative X-Fi Titanium PCIE
> GPU: Zotac 2080Ti Reference PCB with 380W Bios


I'm using a GigaByte eSATA bracket (Part No. 12CF1-3SATPW-4*R). F10A didn't boot with my configuration.


----------



## Frietkot Louis

mtenberg said:


> My Aorus X570 Master motherboard had no boot after installing BIOS F10a. Had to use the Q-Flash Button and a USB-stick with F7B-bios renamed to GIGABYTE.BIN to recover. Switching to the backup BIOS 2 with setting the BIOS-SW on the motherboard to 2 was working, but BIOS 1 had to be recovered so I used the Q-Flash Button.


You can actually move the bios switch after you have entered the other bios'es menu, and then flash over the other one. Done it several times without problem and it's even described somewhere.


----------



## mtenberg

I booted first with BIOS 2 and entered Q-Flash from the working BIOS. Then I changed the switch to BIOS 1 and flashed but I did not get a working BIOS for BIOS 1. So I used the Q-Flash-button.


----------



## Lexi is Dumb

leongws said:


> For those who can boot successfully after flashing the new bios(F10a), do u all have any expansion/add-on card at PCIe x1 slot?
> These info should helps to zoom in on the culprit.
> 
> For mine:
> CPU: 3700X
> MB: Pro Wifi
> Flash to BIOS F6f & F10a: Boot/POST Unsuccessful
> PCIe x1: Asus Xonar DX
> GPU: Zotac 1070 Amp


CPU: 3700X
MB: Pro Wifi
Flash to BIOS F6f Boot/POST Successful
PCIe x1: Nothing
GPU: RTX 2080

From the limited number of us, it seems the unsuccessful ones are using Pascal GPUs, and successful are using Turing GPUs? I don't want to draw any conclusions from that but might be something to take note of.
As a sidenote, I sent my 1080ti in for RMA because of strange boot issues and blank screens ever since around the time I got this board. MSI sent a 2080 back instead and the system has run absolutely perfectly ever since. I'm not entirely convinced the only like 10 month old 1080 ti just suddenly went bad so make of that what you will.


----------



## chucky27

3700x @ x570 Pro non-WiFi

nothing in PCIe x1

F6f -> F10a POST/BOOT successful


----------



## leongws

Lexi is Dumb said:


> CPU: 3700X
> MB: Pro Wifi
> Flash to BIOS F6f Boot/POST Successful
> PCIe x1: Nothing
> GPU: RTX 2080
> 
> From the limited number of us, it seems the unsuccessful ones are using Pascal GPUs, and successful are using Turing GPUs? I don't to draw any conclusions from that but might be something to take note of.
> As a sidenote, I had all manner of strange booting and blank screen issues with a 1080ti on this board, the system has run beautifully ever since MSI sent me back an RTX 2080 instead.


So now suspect could be either PCIe x1 slot being use or type of GPU installed. Hopefully can see the picture more clearer from more sharing from others.. Of course still need Matt/Gigabyte to confirm the issue


----------



## Frietkot Louis

mtenberg said:


> I booted first with BIOS 2 and entered Q-Flash from the working BIOS. Then I changed the switch to BIOS 1 and flashed but I did not get a working BIOS for BIOS 1. So I used the Q-Flash-button.


OK, understood. Strange. Please note that I am using the single-bios mode that might be the reason. I think the q-flash button only works in dual-bios mode though.


----------



## dansi

Yes im on pascal too. Definitely something wrong with the gpu initialisation on fresh flash or just the whole pcie initialisation.. i never use x1 slot, i never have other add-ons except the gpu

Again once i got pass the fresh lock bios, i have no problems later... until i flash an update..

Does asus or msi x570 suffer this?


----------



## Frietkot Louis

bluechris said:


> Guys don't you feel like guinea pigs here? I mean ok i see a ton of people not able to post with a simple sound card?
> 
> <SNIP>
> 
> The only free slot i have is the top m2 slot lol


> Guys don't you feel like guinea pigs here?
Well as long as it was testing the beta it was a choice , but I do think they should have held the official release until these problems were fixed. They were clearly communicated before that.

What a system LOL. NASA-NAS or something ? 

Any reason to NOT use the top m2 slot since it is connected to the cpu and would put less load on your chipset ?


----------



## dansi

To me besides the lock bios after new flash, another problem with giga x570, is their boards dont recover/reset itself after a fail ram oc. If they can solve these 2, i think they are great value.

Back to fail boot, i suspect gigabyte did not configure the bios to account for fresh flash. The bios aegsa is provided by amd, but board vendors can customise it accordingly to their own layout. Perhaps we can look into this section of the bios.

Secondly on the fail ram oc recovery, perhaps giga can put in software timer on how many times we forced to reboot, and after maybe 5 times of fail posting, force a bios reset.


----------



## Sakaana303

dansi said:


> Secondly on the fail ram oc recovery, perhaps giga can put in software timer on how many times we forced to reboot, and after maybe 5 times of fail posting, force a bios reset.



+1


----------



## buffalo2102

Just to add to the data.


No problems for me on new BIOS and I'm rocking a Vega 64. So that adds to the theory that boot issues may be related to Nvidia GPU initialisation. I'm sure I've read of previous boot issues for Nvidia owners too.


----------



## Sakaana303

buffalo2102 said:


> No problems for me on new BIOS and I'm rocking a Vega 64. So that adds to the theory that boot issues may be related to Nvidia GPU initialisation. I'm sure I've read of previous boot issues for Nvidia owners too.


Vega 56 here. In my case its related to the soundcard.


----------



## leongws

buffalo2102 said:


> Just to add to the data.
> 
> 
> No problems for me on new BIOS and I'm rocking a Vega 64. So that adds to the theory that boot issues may be related to Nvidia GPU initialisation. I'm sure I've read of previous boot issues for Nvidia owners too.


Do u have cards install on PCIe x1 slot?

Just to add/reminder that some of us(using Pascal GPU) got no problem with booting after flashing the new bios IF we remove for my case my Asus Xonar DX soundcard from PCIe x1 slot. So to say it is Nvidia Pascal causing this may be far fetch. But we sure can add it to the suspected list.


----------



## buffalo2102

Sakaana303 said:


> Vega 56 here. In my case its related to the soundcard.



Ok, back to square one then as I have a sound card in PCIE_1 too.


Edit: it's a Asus Xonar AE


----------



## leongws

Sakaana303 said:


> Vega 56 here. In my case its related to the soundcard.


Valuable info brother...

Now we need info on are there anyone facing boot issue on new bios WITHOUT any cards on PCIe x1 slot.

If no one facing these, means high chance due to PCIe x1 slot being used (only affect Asus card or not we don't know)and for some reason causes the boot issue.


----------



## Lexi is Dumb

leongws said:


> Valuable info brother...
> 
> Now we need info on are there anyone facing boot issue on new bios WITHOUT any cards on PCIe x1 slot.
> 
> If no one facing these, means high chance due to PCIe x1 slot being used (only affect Asus card or not we don't know)and for some reason causes the boot issue.


This is what I've gathered from this and the previous page, possible I missed some.
Assumed all are on the 1.0.0.4 bioses.

1Kari - avermedia live gamer hd 2 in pci-e x1, GTX 1080 ti. No mention of Board or CPU. Not working.
Biggd0gg - Asus Xonar Essence STX in pci-e x1, GTX 1080 ti. X570 Pro. CPU not mentioned. Not working.
Leongws - Asus Xonar DX in pci-e x1. GTX 1070 X570 Pro Wifi. 3700X. Not working.
Dansi - nothing in pci-e x1. GTX 1070. Board and CPU not mentioned. Not working.
Sakaana303 - Something in pci-e x1. Vega 56. Board and CPU not mentioned. Not working.


Okasha - No mention of PCI-e x1 usage. RTX 2070. X570-I-PRO-WIFI. 3700X. Working.
timOC83 - Creative X-Fi Titanium PCIE in pci-e x1. RTX2080ti. X570 Master. 2700X. Working.
Me - Nothing in pci-e x1. RTX 2080. X570 Pro Wifi. 3700X. Working.
Chucky27 - nothing in PCIe x1. GPU N/A. X570 Pro. 3700X. Working.
Buffalo2102 - Asus Xonar AE in pci-e x1. Vega 64. Board and CPU not mentioned. Working.


----------



## dansi

I have 1070 Pascal, no soundcard, nothing else on pcie except the gpu. But im using zen+ 3200g.

The lock bios issue was much worse for me before 1004b. Read my post history. Right now, i feel safer as the lock happen on first boot after flashing


----------



## leongws

Lexi is Dumb said:


> This is what I've gathered from this and the previous page, possible I missed some.
> 
> Asus Soundcard/1080ti not working x2
> Asus Soundcard/1070 not working
> A Soundcard/V56 not working (Im not sure if Sakaana303 mentioned which soundcard anywhere)
> No soundcard/Pascal GPU not working (Dansi didn't specify the GPU)
> 
> Creative Soundcard/2080Ti working
> No Soundcard/2080 working
> Asus Soundcard/V64 working
> 
> I think it would help if I could differentiate by exact board too. But most don't mention which board they have.


Nice summary. Agree to have MB and CPU model as may affect only 3000 series CPU... Also do not just only include soundcard. Any card that uses PCIe X1 slot should be listed as well so as to narrow down the possibility.


----------



## Belliash

So seems 10XX nvidia gpu problem. What about 16XX? What about AMD GPUs?


----------



## leongws

Belliash said:


> So seems 10XX nvidia gpu problem. What about 16XX? What about AMD GPUs?


Refer to list by Lexi. Got a user on Vega56 facing this issue


----------



## gurusmi

X570 Master on F10a
Ryzen 3800x
Sapphire 5700XT on PCIe 4.0x16
Sabrent SSD NVME PCIe 4.0x4
Intel SSD NVME PCIe 3.0

Working fine since first start. No probs with flashing or booting. He is just running.


----------



## BakedPizza

For the record, updating F5d to F10a kinda went okay on my Elite. Only one hickup. After disabling ERP, spread spectrum and enabling XMP and Fast boot it wouldnt boot and eventually did reset my bios. Did the same settings but without fastboot and it booted fine.

Only connected PCI-e device: MSI 1080 Gaming X. Only sata drives. Usb drive still inserted.

Currently running memtest because it increased my ram TCke timing from 0 to 9 compared to version F5d. Same happened on F5g and resulted in major stability issues.


----------



## kunzjacq

*another case of POST failure of aorus x570 elite w/bios f10a & asus xonar essence STX*

The title sums it all up.My Aorus x570 Elite with Asus Essence STX won't POST with BIOS f10a although it works fine with f4, f5a,b,f. It works with f10a if the soundcard is removed. GPU is a 1080Ti. 



Also, I tried to put the soundcard in the two x1 slots and the x4 slot, the behavior is the same in all of these.


----------



## Lexi is Dumb

1Kari -avermedia live gamer hd 2 in pci-e x1. GTX 1080 ti. No mention of Board or CPU. Not working.
Biggd0gg -Asus Xonar Essence STX in pci-e x1. GTX 1080 ti. X570 Pro. CPU not mentioned. Not working.
Leongws -Asus Xonar DX in pci-e x1. GTX 1070. X570 Pro Wifi. 3700X. Not working.
Dansi -nothing in pci-e x1. GTX 1070. Board and CPU not mentioned. Not working.
Sakaana303 -Something in pci-e x1. Vega 56. Board and CPU not mentioned. Not working.
kunzjacq -Asus Essence STX in pci-e x1. GTX 1080ti. X570 Elite. CPU N/A. Not working. (Reports issue remains whether the Asus soundcard is in x1 or x4 and works only if the soundcard is removed entirely.)

Okasha - No mention of PCI-e x1 usage. RTX 2070. X570-I-PRO-WIFI. 3700X. Working.
timOC83 - Creative X-Fi Titanium PCIE in pci-e x1. RTX2080ti. X570 Master. 2700X. Working.
Me - Nothing in pci-e x1. RTX 2080. X570 Pro Wifi. 3700X. Working. (1080 ti didn't work with old bioses, cant test it with the new ones.)
Chucky27 - nothing in PCIe x1. GPU N/A. X570 Pro. 3700X. Working.
Buffalo2102 - Asus Xonar AE in pci-e x1. Vega 64. Board and CPU not mentioned. Working.
gurusmi - nothing in pci-e x1. RX 5700XT. X570 Master. 3800X. Working.

I can not remotely draw any conclusions from this. Its all over the place. Maybe there are concurrent issues with both GPU initialization and asus sound card compatibility problems because I'm still not seeing any cases of the new 1.0.0.4 bioses working with Pascal cards either unless I've missed some users which is probable.


----------



## leongws

Lexi is Dumb said:


> 1Kari - avermedia live gamer hd 2 in pci-e x1, GTX 1080 ti. No mention of Board or CPU. Not working.
> Biggd0gg - Asus Xonar Essence STX in pci-e x1, GTX 1080 ti. X570 Pro. CPU not mentioned. Not working.
> Leongws - Asus Xonar DX in pci-e x1. GTX 1070 X570 Pro Wifi. 3700X. Not working.
> Dansi - nothing in pci-e x1. GTX 1070. Board and CPU not mentioned. Not working.
> Sakaana303 - Something in pci-e x1. Vega 56. Board and CPU not mentioned. Not working.
> kunzjacq - Asus Essence STX in pci-e x1. GTX 1080ti. X570 Elite. CPU N/A. Not working.
> 
> Okasha - No mention of PCI-e x1 usage. RTX 2070. X570-I-PRO-WIFI. 3700X. Working.
> timOC83 - Creative X-Fi Titanium PCIE in pci-e x1. RTX2080ti. X570 Master. 2700X. Working.
> Me - Nothing in pci-e x1. RTX 2080. X570 Pro Wifi. 3700X. Working.
> Chucky27 - nothing in PCIe x1. GPU N/A. X570 Pro. 3700X. Working.
> Buffalo2102 - Asus Xonar AE in pci-e x1. Vega 64. Board and CPU not mentioned. Working.
> gurusmi - nothing in pci-e x1. RX 5700XT. X570 Master. 3800X. Working.
> 
> I can not remotely draw any conclusions from this. Its all over the place. Maybe there are concurrent issues with both GPU initialization and asus sound card compatibility problems because I'm still not seeing any cases of the new 1.0.0.4 bioses working with Pascal cards either unless I've missed some users which is probable.


Hi guys, for those who are willing to share their flashing result of F10a can just add on to the summary list by Lexi. Also any card(soundcard, Tv tuner etc) that uses PCIe X1 slot should be listed as well so as to narrow down the possibility. More easier to track this way

Example: 

Biggd0gg - Asus Xonar Essence STX in pci-e x1, GTX 1080 ti. X570 Pro. CPU not mentioned. Not working.
Leongws - Asus Xonar DX in pci-e x1. GTX 1070 X570 Pro Wifi. 3700X. Not working.
Dansi - nothing in pci-e x1. GTX 1070. Board and CPU not mentioned. Not working.
Sakaana303 - Something in pci-e x1. Vega 56. Board and CPU not mentioned. Not working.
kunzjacq - Asus Essence STX in pci-e x1. GTX 1080ti. X570 Elite. CPU N/A. Not working.
(Add here if not working) XXXXXxXXXXXXXXXXXXX


Okasha - No mention of PCI-e x1 usage. RTX 2070. X570-I-PRO-WIFI. 3700X. Working.
timOC83 - Creative X-Fi Titanium PCIE in pci-e x1. RTX2080ti. X570 Master. 2700X. Working.
Me - Nothing in pci-e x1. RTX 2080. X570 Pro Wifi. 3700X. Working.
Chucky27 - nothing in PCIe x1. GPU N/A. X570 Pro. 3700X. Working.
Buffalo2102 - Asus Xonar AE in pci-e x1. Vega 64. Board and CPU not mentioned. Working.
gurusmi - nothing in pci-e x1. RX 5700XT. X570 Master. 3800X. Working.


----------



## hate108

*X570 Master on F10a - Sound Card*

X570 Master on F10a
Ryzen 3900x
EVGA 2080TI - Watercooled
Creative SB AE-7

Not booting and stuck on bios splash screen. Also VGA Problem Indicator shown on the MB LED.

Once the sound card (AE-7) is removed the system boots.


----------



## 1kari

Razen 3700x, x570 Master, Msi GTX 1080 ti, avermedia live gamer hd 2 в pci-e x1, lower pci-e asus xonar d2x.

F10a post code 97, led vga. Endless reboot, no image.


----------



## leongws

Biggd0gg - Asus Xonar Essence STX in pci-e x1, GTX 1080 ti. X570 Pro. CPU not mentioned. Not working.
Leongws - Asus Xonar DX in pci-e x1. GTX 1070 X570 Pro Wifi. 3700X. Not working.
Dansi - nothing in pci-e x1. GTX 1070. Board and CPU not mentioned. Not working.
Sakaana303 - Something in pci-e x1. Vega 56. Board and CPU not mentioned. Not working.
kunzjacq - Asus Essence STX in pci-e x1. GTX 1080ti. X570 Elite. CPU N/A. Not working.
hate108 - Creative SB AE-7 in pci-e x1, EVGA 2080TI. Master. Ryzen 3900x F10a. Not working
1kari - avermedia live gamer hd 2 в pci-e x1, lower pci-e asus xonar d2, Msi GTX 1080 ti. x570 Master. 3700x. Not working.

Okasha - No mention of PCI-e x1 usage. RTX 2070. X570-I-PRO-WIFI. 3700X. Working.
timOC83 - Creative X-Fi Titanium PCIE in pci-e x1. RTX2080ti. X570 Master. 2700X. Working.
Me - Nothing in pci-e x1. RTX 2080. X570 Pro Wifi. 3700X. Working.
Chucky27 - nothing in PCIe x1. GPU N/A. X570 Pro. 3700X. Working.
Buffalo2102 - Asus Xonar AE in pci-e x1. Vega 64. Board and CPU not mentioned. Working.
gurusmi - nothing in pci-e x1. RX 5700XT. X570 Master. 3800X. Working.


----------



## Belliash

Ryzen7 3700X, x570 Aorus Elite, PCIE 16x: GV-N166TOC-6GD, PCIE 8x: GT1030-SL-2G-BRK, PCIE 1x: Creative Sound Blaster X-Fi Titanium Fatality Pro, NVMe: PX-512M9PeG


F10a = black screen. Got back to F5f


----------



## leongws

Guys, can copy and paste and update at last row of working or not working section? Thanks

BIOS F10a:
Biggd0gg - Asus Xonar Essence STX in pci-e x1, GTX 1080 ti. X570 Pro. CPU not mentioned. Not working.
Leongws - Asus Xonar DX in pci-e x1. GTX 1070 X570 Pro Wifi. 3700X. Not working.
Dansi - nothing in pci-e x1. GTX 1070. Board and CPU not mentioned. Not working.
Sakaana303 - Something in pci-e x1. Vega 56. Board and CPU not mentioned. Not working.
kunzjacq - Asus Essence STX in pci-e x1. GTX 1080ti. X570 Elite. CPU N/A. Not working.
hate108 - Creative SB AE-7 in pci-e x1, EVGA 2080TI. X570 Master. Ryzen 3900x F10a. Not working
1kari - avermedia live gamer hd 2 в pci-e x1, lower pci-e asus xonar d2, Msi GTX 1080 ti. x570 Master. 3700x. Not working.
Belliash - PCIE 1x: Creative Sound Blaster X-Fi Titanium Fatality Pro, PCIE 16x: GV-N166TOC-6GD, PCIE 8x: GT1030-SL-2G-BRK, X570 Elite, 3700X. Not working


Okasha - No mention of PCI-e x1 usage. RTX 2070. X570-I-PRO-WIFI. 3700X. Working.
timOC83 - Creative X-Fi Titanium PCIE in pci-e x1. RTX2080ti. X570 Master. 2700X. Working.
Me - Nothing in pci-e x1. RTX 2080. X570 Pro Wifi. 3700X. Working.
Chucky27 - nothing in PCIe x1. GPU N/A. X570 Pro. 3700X. Working.
Buffalo2102 - Asus Xonar AE in pci-e x1. Vega 64. Board and CPU not mentioned. Working.
gurusmi - nothing in pci-e x1. RX 5700XT. X570 Master. 3800X. Working.


----------



## kevindd992002

I have the X570-I board with BIOS F10a/ I'm confused with how the DRAM voltage is displayed in the BIOS. I have XMP selected and DRAM voltage set to Auto as shown:










So I'm assuming that a DRAM voltage of 1.35V is applied. Why does it show 1.2V in the left side of Auto under DRAM voltage?

At first, I thought 1.2V is the actual voltage applied but the memory voltage in the right pane in the image above shows 1.38V and when you go to PC Health, you also see 1.38V:










I've stress-tested my RAM using the XMP profile using HCI Design Memtest for 24 hours and it passed with flying colors. So that leads me to believe that the actual voltage applied is 1.38V, not 1.2V. Is this some kind of a BIOS bug? I can confirm that this issue also happens with F6b.

If I manually apply 1.35V and reboot, it still shows 1.2V in that same area but 1.38V everywhere else.


----------



## Belliash

Why BIOS bug? 1.2V is default value.


----------



## Frietkot Louis

Belliash said:


> Why BIOS bug? 1.2V is default value.


Cosmetic bug  But I'll have to admit that it would be better to display 1.35V after auto when for example XMP changes the DRAM Voltage. I was confused with this as well before.


----------



## Athyra

just updated to f10a on my pro
cpu-z single dropped from 560.1 to 545.0, multi dropped from 8400ish to 8000ish
in multicore before i had all cores between 4150 and 4200mhz, now they are around 4000mhz max, often 3950, this happens no matter what setting i set for PBO
temps are way lower as a result of this, seems like max watts and frequency are a lot lower
i still see spikes into 4.6ghz like i used to, but it used to sustain 4550 to 4625mhz before in single core like cb15, now it seems to top out at 4550 and often is 4525, would explain my lower score

oh my boot times from button push to post decreased from 15 seconds to 10 seconds
then from post to in desktop was same at ~10sec


----------



## HiCZoK

F10a on Aorus elite. Congratulations!
-With CSM disabled the time until I could see a windows loading was 18 seconds. Now it's 12. Total boot was 30 seconds and now it's 22. That is quite an improvement!
-Enabling VGA (ctrl+f6) really helps with CSM disabled being very slow to work with. nice one gigabyte.
-No performance drop. 4820 cinebench r20 as it was on previous version. Maybe vcore is a bit jumpy when i move 1000hz mouse around

Some nitpicks remaining:
-Default erp setting keep my fiio e10k usb dac on. The LED shines brightly... So I need to Enable ERP for usb devices to be disabled when pc is off. I think this might sacrifice q-flash plus button as others said.
-CSM seems to break or I am not understanding how it works. Upon first boot with CSM disabled, there is no no bios splash screen. It just goes to windows after 12 seconds. But after few restarts or coming in and out of bios, I can still see megatrends bios splash screen until next cold boot.

Overall. Great improvements on Gigabyte and AMD side. Keep on!


----------



## Silanda

BIOS F10a:
Biggd0gg - Asus Xonar Essence STX in pci-e x1, GTX 1080 ti. X570 Pro. CPU not mentioned. Not working.
Leongws - Asus Xonar DX in pci-e x1. GTX 1070 X570 Pro Wifi. 3700X. Not working.
Dansi - nothing in pci-e x1. GTX 1070. Board and CPU not mentioned. Not working.
Sakaana303 - Something in pci-e x1. Vega 56. Board and CPU not mentioned. Not working.
kunzjacq - Asus Essence STX in pci-e x1. GTX 1080ti. X570 Elite. CPU N/A. Not working.
hate108 - Creative SB AE-7 in pci-e x1, EVGA 2080TI. X570 Master. Ryzen 3900x F10a. Not working
1kari - avermedia live gamer hd 2 в pci-e x1, lower pci-e asus xonar d2, Msi GTX 1080 ti. x570 Master. 3700x. Not working.
Belliash - PCIE 1x: Creative Sound Blaster X-Fi Titanium Fatality Pro, PCIE 16x: GV-N166TOC-6GD, PCIE 8x: GT1030-SL-2G-BRK, X570 Elite, 3700X. Not working


Okasha - No mention of PCI-e x1 usage. RTX 2070. X570-I-PRO-WIFI. 3700X. Working.
timOC83 - Creative X-Fi Titanium PCIE in pci-e x1. RTX2080ti. X570 Master. 2700X. Working.
Me - Nothing in pci-e x1. RTX 2080. X570 Pro Wifi. 3700X. Working.
Chucky27 - nothing in PCIe x1. GPU N/A. X570 Pro. 3700X. Working.
Buffalo2102 - Asus Xonar AE in pci-e x1. Vega 64. Board and CPU not mentioned. Working.
gurusmi - nothing in pci-e x1. RX 5700XT. X570 Master. 3800X. Working. 
Silanda - X570 Elite, Soundblaster X-Fi Titanium in PCI-E x1, GTX 1080, 3700X, Working.


----------



## Fff Fff

BIOS F10a:
Biggd0gg - Asus Xonar Essence STX in pci-e x1, GTX 1080 ti. X570 Pro. CPU not mentioned. Not working.
Leongws - Asus Xonar DX in pci-e x1. GTX 1070 X570 Pro Wifi. 3700X. Not working.
Dansi - nothing in pci-e x1. GTX 1070. Board and CPU not mentioned. Not working.
Sakaana303 - Something in pci-e x1. Vega 56. Board and CPU not mentioned. Not working.
kunzjacq - Asus Essence STX in pci-e x1. GTX 1080ti. X570 Elite. CPU N/A. Not working.
hate108 - Creative SB AE-7 in pci-e x1, EVGA 2080TI. X570 Master. Ryzen 3900x F10a. Not working
1kari - avermedia live gamer hd 2 в pci-e x1, lower pci-e asus xonar d2, Msi GTX 1080 ti. x570 Master. 3700x. Not working.
Belliash - PCIE 1x: Creative Sound Blaster X-Fi Titanium Fatality Pro, PCIE 16x: GV-N166TOC-6GD, PCIE 8x: GT1030-SL-2G-BRK, X570 Elite, 3700X. Not working


Okasha - No mention of PCI-e x1 usage. RTX 2070. X570-I-PRO-WIFI. 3700X. Working.
timOC83 - Creative X-Fi Titanium PCIE in pci-e x1. RTX2080ti. X570 Master. 2700X. Working.
Me - Nothing in pci-e x1. RTX 2080. X570 Pro Wifi. 3700X. Working.
Chucky27 - nothing in PCIe x1. GPU N/A. X570 Pro. 3700X. Working.
Buffalo2102 - Asus Xonar AE in pci-e x1. Vega 64. Board and CPU not mentioned. Working.
gurusmi - nothing in pci-e x1. RX 5700XT. X570 Master. 3800X. Working.
Silanda - X570 Elite, Soundblaster X-Fi Titanium in PCI-E x1, GTX 1080, 3700X, Working.
Fff Fff - Sound BlasterX AE-5 PCIE in pci-e x1, RTX 2080 SUPER, X570 PRO, 3900x working. But cpu-z SC dropped from 550 to540, MC from 8500 to 8350. 


*2 Gigabyte: WE NEED CCD/CCX overclocking, what's wrong with you? Why does MSI have this feature?*


----------



## Kellz

AGESA 1004B on Gigabyte X570 Master / R5 3600X (stock settings, pbo auto) / 2x8GB 3800MHz CL16 1:1

- Latency went down 1ns from 65 to 64 on avg.

- Read/Copy went up a bit on avg. 200-400 MB/s

- CPU allcore boost in games and benchmarks from 4.3GHz to 4.325-4.350GHz / Single core still 4.4GHz / CB scores withing margin or error the same as AGESA 1003abba

- 2-3seconds Faster Boot into windows with fast boot disabled

Great Job AMD keep it up!

To Do:

- Test if above 1900 FCLK synced is possible

- Test if pbo/auto oc does anything on agesa 1004B


----------



## kevindd992002

Belliash said:


> Why BIOS bug? 1.2V is default value.


Why not? I don't think that column in the BIOS shows the default value, does it? One would think that that is the actual voltage being supplied to the device. One manually sets it to 1.35V but it still shows 1.2V? Isn't that a bug?



Frietkot Louis said:


> Cosmetic bug  But I'll have to admit that it would be better to display 1.35V after auto when for example XMP changes the DRAM Voltage. I was confused with this as well before.


That's what I figured. It just doesn't make sense to display the default value when you already tried changing it, even manually.


----------



## Speedster159

I noticed a problem with RGB Fusion and ARGB strips/headers.

When setting to Digital D, the individual colors are BRIGHTER than when set to Static with the very same color...

This is on X570 Pro Wifi and DeepCool RGB 200 PRO Strips.


----------



## pr0g4m1ng

AGESA 1004B on Gigabyte X570 Pro with Ryzen 3700x

Bug? Bus Clock is 99.8MHz even though I set it to 100MHz in UEFI (not Auto). If I set it to 101MHz it will be 101MHz.


----------



## Kellz

pr0g4m1ng said:


> AGESA 1004B on Gigabyte X570 Pro with Ryzen 3700x
> 
> Bug? Bus Clock is 99.8MHz even though I set it to 100MHz in UEFI (not Auto). If I set it to 101MHz it will be 100MHz.


disabling spread spectrum should solve this


----------



## pr0g4m1ng

Yes. That's what I did on previous versions. But I don't find the option for it anymore. If you still have this option in F10a I'd be thankful for tip where to find it.

Edit: I just realized that I made a mistake in my previous statement. When I set BCLK to 100MHz it actually is 99.8MHz but when I set it to 101 it is 101MHz.


----------



## dansi

Fff Fff said:


> BIOS F10a:
> Biggd0gg - Asus Xonar Essence STX in pci-e x1, GTX 1080 ti. X570 Pro. CPU not mentioned. Not working.
> Leongws - Asus Xonar DX in pci-e x1. GTX 1070 X570 Pro Wifi. 3700X. Not working.
> Dansi - nothing in pci-e x1. GTX 1070. Board and CPU not mentioned. Not working.
> Sakaana303 - Something in pci-e x1. Vega 56. Board and CPU not mentioned. Not working.
> kunzjacq - Asus Essence STX in pci-e x1. GTX 1080ti. X570 Elite. CPU N/A. Not working.
> hate108 - Creative SB AE-7 in pci-e x1, EVGA 2080TI. X570 Master. Ryzen 3900x F10a. Not working
> 1kari - avermedia live gamer hd 2 в pci-e x1, lower pci-e asus xonar d2, Msi GTX 1080 ti. x570 Master. 3700x. Not working.
> Belliash - PCIE 1x: Creative Sound Blaster X-Fi Titanium Fatality Pro, PCIE 16x: GV-N166TOC-6GD, PCIE 8x: GT1030-SL-2G-BRK, X570 Elite, 3700X. Not working
> 
> 
> Okasha - No mention of PCI-e x1 usage. RTX 2070. X570-I-PRO-WIFI. 3700X. Working.
> timOC83 - Creative X-Fi Titanium PCIE in pci-e x1. RTX2080ti. X570 Master. 2700X. Working.
> Me - Nothing in pci-e x1. RTX 2080. X570 Pro Wifi. 3700X. Working.
> Chucky27 - nothing in PCIe x1. GPU N/A. X570 Pro. 3700X. Working.
> Buffalo2102 - Asus Xonar AE in pci-e x1. Vega 64. Board and CPU not mentioned. Working.
> gurusmi - nothing in pci-e x1. RX 5700XT. X570 Master. 3800X. Working.
> Silanda - X570 Elite, Soundblaster X-Fi Titanium in PCI-E x1, GTX 1080, 3700X, Working.
> Fff Fff - Sound BlasterX AE-5 PCIE in pci-e x1, RTX 2080 SUPER, X570 PRO, 3900x working. But cpu-z SC dropped from 550 to540, MC from 8500 to 8350.
> 
> 
> *2 Gigabyte: WE NEED CCD/CCX overclocking, what's wrong with you? Why does MSI have this feature?*


As mentioned, 3200G + Master X570


----------



## Frietkot Louis

BIOS F10a:
Biggd0gg - Asus Xonar Essence STX in pci-e x1, GTX 1080 ti. X570 Pro. CPU not mentioned. Not working.
Leongws - Asus Xonar DX in pci-e x1. GTX 1070 X570 Pro Wifi. 3700X. Not working.
Dansi - nothing in pci-e x1. GTX 1070. Board and CPU not mentioned. Not working.
Sakaana303 - Something in pci-e x1. Vega 56. Board and CPU not mentioned. Not working.
kunzjacq - Asus Essence STX in pci-e x1. GTX 1080ti. X570 Elite. CPU N/A. Not working.
hate108 - Creative SB AE-7 in pci-e x1, EVGA 2080TI. X570 Master. Ryzen 3900x F10a. Not working
1kari - avermedia live gamer hd 2 в pci-e x1, lower pci-e asus xonar d2, Msi GTX 1080 ti. x570 Master. 3700x. Not working.
Belliash - PCIE 1x: Creative Sound Blaster X-Fi Titanium Fatality Pro, PCIE 16x: GV-N166TOC-6GD, PCIE 8x: GT1030-SL-2G-BRK, X570 Elite, 3700X. Not working
Frietkot Louis - PCIE 1x :Asus Xonar Essence STX, Gigabyte 1080ti 11G, X570 Master, 3900X. Not Working

Okasha - No mention of PCI-e x1 usage. RTX 2070. X570-I-PRO-WIFI. 3700X. Working.
timOC83 - Creative X-Fi Titanium PCIE in pci-e x1. RTX2080ti. X570 Master. 2700X. Working.
Me - Nothing in pci-e x1. RTX 2080. X570 Pro Wifi. 3700X. Working.
Chucky27 - nothing in PCIe x1. GPU N/A. X570 Pro. 3700X. Working.
Buffalo2102 - Asus Xonar AE in pci-e x1. Vega 64. Board and CPU not mentioned. Working.
gurusmi - nothing in pci-e x1. RX 5700XT. X570 Master. 3800X. Working.
Silanda - X570 Elite, Soundblaster X-Fi Titanium in PCI-E x1, GTX 1080, 3700X, Working.
Fff Fff - Sound BlasterX AE-5 PCIE in pci-e x1, RTX 2080 SUPER, X570 PRO, 3900x working. But cpu-z SC dropped from 550 to540, MC from 8500 to 8350.


2 Gigabyte: WE NEED CCD/CCX overclocking, what's wrong with you? Why does MSI have this feature?
Frietkot Louis : Yes we would need it but today I noticed that a BIOS overclock to the same worst KNOWN CCX frequence and KNOWN voltage in Ryzen Master didn't POST, even when lowering the frequency below that. Seems BIOS doesn't behave the same as Ryzen Master anyway so I won't hold my breath


----------



## buffalo2102

BIOS F10a:
Biggd0gg - Asus Xonar Essence STX in pci-e x1, GTX 1080 ti. X570 Pro. CPU not mentioned. Not working.
Leongws - Asus Xonar DX in pci-e x1. GTX 1070 X570 Pro Wifi. 3700X. Not working.
Dansi - nothing in pci-e x1. GTX 1070. Board and CPU not mentioned. Not working.
Sakaana303 - Something in pci-e x1. Vega 56. Board and CPU not mentioned. Not working.
kunzjacq - Asus Essence STX in pci-e x1. GTX 1080ti. X570 Elite. CPU N/A. Not working.
hate108 - Creative SB AE-7 in pci-e x1, EVGA 2080TI. X570 Master. Ryzen 3900x F10a. Not working
1kari - avermedia live gamer hd 2 в pci-e x1, lower pci-e asus xonar d2, Msi GTX 1080 ti. x570 Master. 3700x. Not working.
Belliash - PCIE 1x: Creative Sound Blaster X-Fi Titanium Fatality Pro, PCIE 16x: GV-N166TOC-6GD, PCIE 8x: GT1030-SL-2G-BRK, X570 Elite, 3700X. Not working
Frietkot Louis - PCIE 1x :Asus Xonar Essence STX, Gigabyte 1080ti 11G, X570 Master, 3900X. Not Working

Okasha - No mention of PCI-e x1 usage. RTX 2070. X570-I-PRO-WIFI. 3700X. Working.
timOC83 - Creative X-Fi Titanium PCIE in pci-e x1. RTX2080ti. X570 Master. 2700X. Working.
Me - Nothing in pci-e x1. RTX 2080. X570 Pro Wifi. 3700X. Working.
Chucky27 - nothing in PCIe x1. GPU N/A. X570 Pro. 3700X. Working.
Buffalo2102 - Asus Xonar AE in pci-e x1. Vega 64. X570 Aorus Elite. 3800X. Working.
gurusmi - nothing in pci-e x1. RX 5700XT. X570 Master. 3800X. Working.
Silanda - X570 Elite, Soundblaster X-Fi Titanium in PCI-E x1, GTX 1080, 3700X, Working.
Fff Fff - Sound BlasterX AE-5 PCIE in pci-e x1, RTX 2080 SUPER, X570 PRO, 3900x working. But cpu-z SC dropped from 550 to540, MC from 8500 to 8350.

Added my board and CPU.


----------



## Sakaana303

Speedster159 said:


> I noticed a problem with RGB Fusion and ARGB strips/headers.


My RGB-Fusion isn`t working anymore for weeks (but thats not related to the BIOS i believe).
If i start the software it shows "Please wait" and nothing happens anymore.


----------



## pal

kevindd992002 said:


> Why not? I don't think that column in the BIOS shows the default value, does it? One would think that that is the actual voltage being supplied to the device. One manually sets it to 1.35V but it still shows 1.2V? Isn't that a bug?
> 
> 
> 
> That's what I figured. It just doesn't make sense to display the default value when you already tried changing it, even manually.


XMP profile is 1.35V so you get 1.35V. It is showing 1.38V but that doesnt matter, long story..
1.2V is a default value for non XMP profile , aka 2133mhz


----------



## bluechris

Frietkot Louis said:


> > Guys don't you feel like guinea pigs here?
> 
> Well as long as it was testing the beta it was a choice , but I do think they should have held the official release until these problems were fixed. They were clearly communicated before that.
> 
> 
> 
> What a system LOL. NASA-NAS or something ?
> 
> 
> 
> Any reason to NOT use the top m2 slot since it is connected to the cpu and would put less load on your chipset ?


I reserve it for a faster m2 pcieX4 with plp that is not exist yet.

As for the PC its a homelab esxi that will serve as Nas and VM playground for me 
I have it in work atm where i have 10gb network doing tests. The disks are a raid5 with the 4 Samsung's for VM space and raid 5 with the 4 hdds for data.
The machine works impressively. Many people do freenas etc but tests had shown to me that this hp raid cards are monsters. I can read sustained from the ssds at 1.9gb/sec and write 800gb/sec which is enormous from raid 5 hdds.
Anyway this needs its own thread.

As for the people here with the problems, its not the type of the gfx card or the sound card... I feel its the auto selection of pci version the problem that doesn't work right.


----------



## Athyra

just to follow up on my last post complaining about F10a on the pro
apparently on this particular bios in order to get good performance i have to set XFR to manual, maximize the limits, set the scalar to 10, then in the amd overclocking menu i have to disable PBO entirely
now my cpuz scores are back to 555 and 8500ish, like they were on F6a (with different settings...)


----------



## pr0g4m1ng

Can someone confirm that the option to disable spread spectrum is gone with F10A on the Aorus x570 Pro? 

(Or tell me where to find it.)


----------



## pal

pr0g4m1ng said:


> Can someone confirm that the option to disable spread spectrum is gone with F10A on the Aorus x570 Pro?
> 
> (Or tell me where to find it.)


It where it was the entire time. If you bckl is set to 100 you will not see it, only on Auto.......................
https://www.overclock.net/forum/28180124-post3515.html


----------



## Nijo

Sakaana303 said:


> My RGB-Fusion isn`t working anymore for weeks (but thats not related to the BIOS i believe).
> If i start the software it shows "Please wait" and nothing happens anymore.


Me too. I bought this mainboard four weeks ago and RGB Fusion never worked. "Please wait..." is all I know from it...


----------



## Mr.Oizo

jamestowers said:


> Same problem here with x570 Elite, no boot after flash to f10a bios


 Same problem. No boot after flash to f10a with PCIE Controller on TI chipset. The same situation with PCIE Controller on VIA chipset. Without controller system boot ok. Btw i need my MOTU Audio Express so **** this f10a, i am back 2 f5b.


----------



## pr0g4m1ng

pal said:


> It where it was the entire time. If you bckl is set to 100 you will not see it, only on Auto.......................
> https://www.overclock.net/forum/28180124-post3515.html


Thank you! 

It is a bit embarrassing but I really spent close to an hour trying to fix this problem.


----------



## pal

Athyra said:


> just to follow up on my last post complaining about F10a on the pro
> apparently on this particular bios in order to get good performance i have to set XFR to manual, maximize the limits, set the scalar to 10, then in the amd overclocking menu i have to disable PBO entirely
> now my cpuz scores are back to 555 and 8500ish, like they were on F6a (with different settings...)


yup, I tried to disable PBO in AMD Overclock, using only CBS, and now I see totaly different story.


----------



## OCP

There is an Orange LED light on the middle left of my Master board (I think its the bios light). Anyone know what it is and if its possible to turn it off?


----------



## nangu

Athyra said:


> just to follow up on my last post complaining about F10a on the pro
> apparently on this particular bios in order to get good performance i have to set XFR to manual, maximize the limits, set the scalar to 10, then in the amd overclocking menu i have to disable PBO entirely
> now my cpuz scores are back to 555 and 8500ish, like they were on F6a (with different settings...)


You were running stock or PBO before F10a?


----------



## nangu

OCP said:


> There is an Orange LED light on the middle left of my Master board (I think its the bios light). Anyone know what it is and if its possible to turn it off?


That LED shows which BIOS chip is currently in use (Main or backup), and it's not possible to turn it off. Yes I know, a silly decision :-(


----------



## Frietkot Louis

OCP said:


> There is an Orange LED light on the middle left of my Master board (I think its the bios light). Anyone know what it is and if its possible to turn it off?


Take a picture with your mobile phone with flash and you will see 2 chips, the left one soldered to the board and the right one with a mount (bigger). Left is backup BIOS and right is Primary BIOS.

[EDIT] the LED will be active on the top left of the ACTIVE BIOS. Cheers.


----------



## pschorr1123

I'm not sure what I'm doing wrong but SIV has not worked for me since July.

I go to click on it and nothing happens. Easy Tune does the same thing. Launch from start menu UAC prompt shows up hit yes then nothing. Only Gigabyte App that works is RGB Fusion

I have uni stalled SIV and Easy Tune and installed latest versions. I am on F7F for the Master

I really would like to be able to adjust my fans without having to shut down and enter bios.

Any suggestions would be appreciated.


----------



## pschorr1123

To everyone reporting lower boost clocks with latest bios are you enabling PBO?

Reason I ask is that PBO hasn't worked right since launch. Yeah multi-core would go up but single core was reduced to all core speed. And the Auto OC is the most useless thing I have seen yet as it does nothing.

I have the F7F beta and have see the same 6 cores hitting max 4400 in fact last night 1 core hit 4008 (yeah 8 whole MHZ) but my point is it did not regress. I have everything on stock(auto) with the exception of manually tuned RAM

If you guys find that PBO is not the issue then perhaps the "Fixes" actually introduced issues for users who had no issues previously.


----------



## pschorr1123

nangu said:


> That LED shows which BIOS chip is currently in use (Main or backup), and it's not possible to turn it off. Yes I know, a silly decision :-(



I do not think there is an option for that LED in BIOS Settings -> Miscellaneous ->

LED in systen power on state - RGB
LED in sleep - RGB in sleep
Led button light - Power button
Onboard Debug - Post code 

But if the light really annoys you perhaps cut a small piece of black electrical tape and cover it up


----------



## pal

OCP said:


> There is an Orange LED light on the middle left of my Master board (I think its the bios light). Anyone know what it is and if its possible to turn it off?


unsolder it


----------



## Belliash

Can anyone make a screenshot from CPU-Z - Mainboard tab?


----------



## pal

what would you like to see?


----------



## Nijo

Lower clock, more FPS. Could someone enlighten me? I can´t understand it...

Edit: Okay, I see, it´s not 1.0.0.3 ABBA...


----------



## bluechris

Captains log diary : Day 35 with Aorus Pro

I did a restart and the post screen needed 1 full minute to proceed and boot the Os.
I have CSM enabled and maybe this is the time needed from the HP Raid cards to start all the HDD's one by one, i say that because in the hp dl380g8 where i had this controller originally, after the bios i was seeing the controller starting the disks with a message but in this board this info is not showing. Im afraid to disable CSM 

Anyone without so many disks like me experiences the same?


----------



## airforce46270

pschorr1123 said:


> I do not think there is an option for that LED in BIOS Settings -> Miscellaneous ->
> 
> LED in systen power on state - RGB
> LED in sleep - RGB in sleep
> Led button light - Power button
> Onboard Debug - Post code
> 
> But if the light really annoys you perhaps cut a small piece of black electrical tape and cover it up


I have the Master and the LED Button Light is set to off and the Onboard Debug is set to off and I have no orange lights. Try those.


----------



## jamestowers

BIOS F10a:
Biggd0gg - Asus Xonar Essence STX in pci-e x1, GTX 1080 ti. X570 Pro. CPU not mentioned. Not working.
Leongws - Asus Xonar DX in pci-e x1. GTX 1070 X570 Pro Wifi. 3700X. Not working.
Dansi - nothing in pci-e x1. GTX 1070. Board and CPU not mentioned. Not working.
Sakaana303 - Something in pci-e x1. Vega 56. Board and CPU not mentioned. Not working.
kunzjacq - Asus Essence STX in pci-e x1. GTX 1080ti. X570 Elite. CPU N/A. Not working.
hate108 - Creative SB AE-7 in pci-e x1, EVGA 2080TI. X570 Master. Ryzen 3900x F10a. Not working
1kari - avermedia live gamer hd 2 в pci-e x1, lower pci-e asus xonar d2, Msi GTX 1080 ti. x570 Master. 3700x. Not working.
Belliash - PCIE 1x: Creative Sound Blaster X-Fi Titanium Fatality Pro, PCIE 16x: GV-N166TOC-6GD, PCIE 8x: GT1030-SL-2G-BRK, X570 Elite, 3700X. Not working
Frietkot Louis - PCIE 1x :Asus Xonar Essence STX, Gigabyte 1080ti 11G, X570 Master, 3900X. Not Working
jamestowers - Asus Xonar DGX (pci-e x1), RTX 2070 Super (pci-e x16), X570 Aorus Elite, R7 3700x. Not working (no post/boot)

Okasha - No mention of PCI-e x1 usage. RTX 2070. X570-I-PRO-WIFI. 3700X. Working.
timOC83 - Creative X-Fi Titanium PCIE in pci-e x1. RTX2080ti. X570 Master. 2700X. Working.
Me - Nothing in pci-e x1. RTX 2080. X570 Pro Wifi. 3700X. Working.
Chucky27 - nothing in PCIe x1. GPU N/A. X570 Pro. 3700X. Working.
Buffalo2102 - Asus Xonar AE in pci-e x1. Vega 64. X570 Aorus Elite. 3800X. Working.
gurusmi - nothing in pci-e x1. RX 5700XT. X570 Master. 3800X. Working.
Silanda - X570 Elite, Soundblaster X-Fi Titanium in PCI-E x1, GTX 1080, 3700X, Working.
Fff Fff - Sound BlasterX AE-5 PCIE in pci-e x1, RTX 2080 SUPER, X570 PRO, 3900x working. But cpu-z SC dropped from 550 to540, MC from 8500 to 8350.

@GBT-MatthewH


----------



## gurusmi

sure


----------



## pal

bluechris said:


> Captains log diary : Day 35 with Aorus Pro
> 
> I did a restart and the post screen needed 1 full minute to proceed and boot the Os.
> I have CSM enabled and maybe this is the time needed from the HP Raid cards to start all the HDD's one by one, i say that because in the hp dl380g8 where i had this controller originally, after the bios i was seeing the controller starting the disks with a message but in this board this info is not showing. Im afraid to disable CSM
> 
> Anyone without so many disks like me experiences the same?


kind of, yes. I have 2 ext hdd and if I unplug them it gets faster. Its the same with usb sticks. Maybe its not showing post of raid controler bcs of Fast Boot option. I think its fast boot..


----------



## ktmrc8

BIOS F10a:
Biggd0gg - Asus Xonar Essence STX in pci-e x1, GTX 1080 ti. X570 Pro. CPU not mentioned. Not working.
Leongws - Asus Xonar DX in pci-e x1. GTX 1070 X570 Pro Wifi. 3700X. Not working.
Dansi - nothing in pci-e x1. GTX 1070. Board and CPU not mentioned. Not working.
Sakaana303 - Something in pci-e x1. Vega 56. Board and CPU not mentioned. Not working.
kunzjacq - Asus Essence STX in pci-e x1. GTX 1080ti. X570 Elite. CPU N/A. Not working.
hate108 - Creative SB AE-7 in pci-e x1, EVGA 2080TI. X570 Master. Ryzen 3900x F10a. Not working
1kari - avermedia live gamer hd 2 в pci-e x1, lower pci-e asus xonar d2, Msi GTX 1080 ti. x570 Master. 3700x. Not working.
Belliash - PCIE 1x: Creative Sound Blaster X-Fi Titanium Fatality Pro, PCIE 16x: GV-N166TOC-6GD, PCIE 8x: GT1030-SL-2G-BRK, X570 Elite, 3700X. Not working
Frietkot Louis - PCIE 1x :Asus Xonar Essence STX, Gigabyte 1080ti 11G, X570 Master, 3900X. Not Working
jamestowers - Asus Xonar DGX (pci-e x1), RTX 2070 Super (pci-e x16), X570 Aorus Elite, R7 3700x. Not working (no post/boot)
ktmrc8 - Asus Xonar Essence STX PCIe x1, GTX1080, X570 Elite Wifi, 3700x, F3g and F10a not booting


Okasha - No mention of PCI-e x1 usage. RTX 2070. X570-I-PRO-WIFI. 3700X. Working.
timOC83 - Creative X-Fi Titanium PCIE in pci-e x1. RTX2080ti. X570 Master. 2700X. Working.
Me - Nothing in pci-e x1. RTX 2080. X570 Pro Wifi. 3700X. Working.
Chucky27 - nothing in PCIe x1. GPU N/A. X570 Pro. 3700X. Working.
Buffalo2102 - Asus Xonar AE in pci-e x1. Vega 64. X570 Aorus Elite. 3800X. Working.
gurusmi - nothing in pci-e x1. RX 5700XT. X570 Master. 3800X. Working.
Silanda - X570 Elite, Soundblaster X-Fi Titanium in PCI-E x1, GTX 1080, 3700X, Working.
Fff Fff - Sound BlasterX AE-5 PCIE in pci-e x1, RTX 2080 SUPER, X570 PRO, 3900x working. But cpu-z SC dropped from 550 to540, MC from 8500 to 8350.


----------



## bluechris

pal said:


> kind of, yes. I have 2 ext hdd and if I unplug them it gets faster. Its the same with usb sticks. Maybe its not showing post of raid controler bcs of Fast Boot option. I think its fast boot..


Thx i have fast boot off for sure, its the hp controller because i opened the case and saw the backplane disk lights and i saw each hdd to power on one by one. I have put in my case 2 sas enclosures one 2.5 with 8 sas ports from Supermicro and 1 chenbro 4 sas port 3.5". This backplane does the delay so im ok.

My previous Pro that i RMA still i don't know if it died on me also because i disabled CSM or of bad flash, i still don't know so im afraid to touch the CSM.


----------



## bucdan

Seems that consensus is 1.003.ABBA is better right now besides boot time. I saw that power usage decreased, but I can spare it for performance.


----------



## kaiserfalco

successfully flash F10A on Gigabyte Aorus X570 Pro Wifi, boot in to the window quite fast and no issue on that part.

however the same old issue where Bios was totally cannot be access by pressing DEL the screen just froze there on that page with Aorus logo with 3 option, DEL / F12 / END .

any of those button press bios just freeze there, if i didnt press anything then it boot normally to window fine no issue.

spec;
ryzen 39900x
aorus pro wifi
32gb gskill neo 16x2 cl18 {try using different ram same issue)
rtx 2080 ti
thermaltake 360 riiing floe premium (connector plug in to cpu fan)
corsair k70 rapid fire
nvme xlr8 1tb 
nvme M8peg 512gb boot drive 
2 ssd
2hdd 2tb
2 monitor both connected to DP 2k and 4k
the only available accessible bios for me still remain F5

some fix that i was trying but does not make a different:
already try to remove all usb except for keyboard
use diferent usb port for keyboard
disconnect all sata except the 2 nvme
run ram 1 stick 
run different set of ram

anyone ever encounter issue like this? no point i can boot in but cannot access bios after flash how am i going to set my xmp and play around with the setting?


----------



## Sakaana303

kaiserfalco said:


> some fix that i was trying but does not make a different:
> already try to remove all usb except for keyboard
> use diferent usb port for keyboard
> disconnect all sata except the 2 nvme
> run ram 1 stick
> run different set of ram


 @GigaByte: If we need to do actions like that that would be...=!")


----------



## ktmrc8

kaiserfalco said:


> anyone ever encounter issue like this? no point i can boot in but cannot access bios after flash how am i going to set my xmp and play around with the setting?



Try this: Settings > Update & Security > Recovery > Advanced startup > Troubleshoot > Advanced options > UEFI Firmware Settings > restart


----------



## bluechris

kaiserfalco said:


> successfully flash F10A on Gigabyte Aorus X570 Pro Wifi, boot in to the window quite fast and no issue on that part.
> 
> 
> 
> however the same old issue where Bios was totally cannot be access by pressing DEL the screen just froze there on that page with Aorus logo with 3 option, DEL / F12 / END .
> 
> 
> 
> any of those button press bios just freeze there, if i didnt press anything then it boot normally to window fine no issue.
> 
> 
> 
> spec;
> 
> ryzen 39900x
> 
> aorus pro wifi
> 
> 32gb gskill neo 16x2 cl18 {try using different ram same issue)
> 
> rtx 2080 ti
> 
> thermaltake 360 riiing floe premium (connector plug in to cpu fan)
> 
> corsair k70 rapid fire
> 
> nvme xlr8 1tb
> 
> nvme M8peg 512gb boot drive
> 
> 2 ssd
> 
> 2hdd 2tb
> 
> 2 monitor both connected to DP 2k and 4k
> 
> the only available accessible bios for me still remain F5
> 
> 
> 
> some fix that i was trying but does not make a different:
> 
> already try to remove all usb except for keyboard
> 
> use diferent usb port for keyboard
> 
> disconnect all sata except the 2 nvme
> 
> run ram 1 stick
> 
> run different set of ram
> 
> 
> 
> anyone ever encounter issue like this? no point i can boot in but cannot access bios after flash how am i going to set my xmp and play around with the setting?


You sure it freezes? I have the exact problem because of my extra raid controllers that i have put in pci slots but after 1 minute waiting it goes to bios settings if i press del and wait.


----------



## kaiserfalco

ktmrc8 said:


> kaiserfalco said:
> 
> 
> 
> anyone ever encounter issue like this? no point i can boot in but cannot access bios after flash how am i going to set my xmp and play around with the setting?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Try this: Settings > Update & Security > Recovery > Advanced startup > Troubleshoot > Advanced options > UEFI Firmware Settings > restart
Click to expand...

Done this still stuck, give it about 5 minute also, still as per attachment. That led also light up permanently in second picture attach.


----------



## Trippytaka

Athyra said:


> just to follow up on my last post complaining about F10a on the pro
> apparently on this particular bios in order to get good performance i have to set XFR to manual, maximize the limits, set the scalar to 10, then in the amd overclocking menu i have to disable PBO entirely
> now my cpuz scores are back to 555 and 8500ish, like they were on F6a (with different settings...)


Yeah but i was getting similar score, 553, with default bios besides XMP and spread spectrum with 1.0.0.3ABBA.


----------



## h2on0

I have kinda the same issue maybe sorta? I have a coolermaster quickfire tk keyboard so I have to spam NUMLK(numberlock) to get to the DEL key which is the 4 key. This never works now. So to get around this I just always hit F12 and go to the boot menu and select boot into bios. I also have a pro wifi but I'm still on f6f.

joe


----------



## BakedPizza

Athyra said:


> just to follow up on my last post complaining about F10a on the pro
> apparently on this particular bios in order to get good performance i have to set XFR to manual, maximize the limits, set the scalar to 10, then in the amd overclocking menu i have to disable PBO entirely
> now my cpuz scores are back to 555 and 8500ish, like they were on F6a (with different settings...)


Hmm, did you check your limits in Ryzen Master? Anything set in AMD Overclocking overrules XFR. So disabling PBO in the AMD Overclocking disables PBO, even if you set values in XFR. It does on my Elite on F10a. Set manual PBO to 100-60-100 in XFR and disabled PBO in AMD overclocking. Get 88-60-90 (default) in Ryzen Master (ignores the XFR settings).


----------



## kaiserfalco

h2on0 said:


> I have kinda the same issue maybe sorta? I have a coolermaster quickfire tk keyboard so I have to spam NUMLK(numberlock) to get to the DEL key which is the 4 key. This never works now. So to get around this I just always hit F12 and go to the boot menu and select boot into bios. I also have a pro wifi but I'm still on f6f.
> 
> joe


trying f12 to enter also but its just also stuck with just a dash on the screen.. i think something really off with my board. first original bios was f3 which i keep having bsod then upgraded to f5 which seem to be stable. all function ok and can enter bios, then when i try f6e/f or whatever version literally after f5 this issue can be replicated. there must be some changes from f5 to latest bios that causing this..


----------



## Lexi is Dumb

pschorr1123 said:


> I'm not sure what I'm doing wrong but SIV has not worked for me since July.
> 
> I go to click on it and nothing happens. Easy Tune does the same thing. Launch from start menu UAC prompt shows up hit yes then nothing. Only Gigabyte App that works is RGB Fusion
> 
> I have uni stalled SIV and Easy Tune and installed latest versions. I am on F7F for the Master
> 
> I really would like to be able to adjust my fans without having to shut down and enter bios.
> 
> Any suggestions would be appreciated.



You need to install the "APP Center" utility first.


----------



## MikeS3000

I hope 1usmus comes through. This looks promising from the screen shots.

https://twitter.com/1usmus/status/1190701909474258944?s=20


----------



## Malibutomi

If the boot is s tuck at the logo you can either wait a good few minutes​ and it usually enters the bios after. Or you need to disconnect all SATA drives and then add them back one by one.


----------



## Belcebuu

I just flashed 1.0.0.4 with my Aorus Master and no problems so far

I have also a pcie Sound Blaster

Increased CB20, from 531 to 536 in single core, multi core very similar.

Without OC I had 4.5ghz now with 125mhz OC I get 4.6hgz max boost

Boosts very similar to ABBA


----------



## texas_nightowl

Hi group...I'm considering purchase of the x570 Elite but have a question or two.

1. I think a review I read said only 2 sys fan headers...is this right? So for 2 front fans and 1 rear fan I'd need to use a splitter on the front fans?

2. Any real "problems" with long video cards and the chipset fan? I have an evga ftw3 1080ti.

3. Is the Pro worth the $60-70 more than the Elite?

4. Planning on 2 nvme drives. Looks like only the cpu side one has a heatsink and the 2nd m2 slot does not. Any issues with that, especially with the 2nd one being under the gpu slot?


I'm planning on buying a 3700x. 2 nvme drives. Stock AMD cooler (Wraith Prism). 16gb (2x8gb) ram. Plan to re-use my evga ftw3 1080ti and Seasonic Focus Plus Platinum 650w psu. Fractal Meshify C case with 2 x 140 front fans and 1 x 120 rear.


----------



## nangu

airforce46270 said:


> I have the Master and the LED Button Light is set to off and the Onboard Debug is set to off and I have no orange lights. Try those.


That did the trick, thank you.

Just updated to 1.0.0.4 on my Master. No problems so far, memory OC still fine, but I lost some performance in cpuz and Cinebench R15 compared to F7a. Temperatures and voltages seems to be the same as ABBA.

Also, the motherboard led doesn't hold the color set by RGB Fusion 2 after reboot.


----------



## gsxr1000

Hi all, F10A work perfectly for me on Aorus Master X570 and 3900X, latest AMD chipset driver 1.09.27.1033, no problem, very good job, as usual.

I just share my setup, if it can be help someone. 

I've just 3 SSD and 1 graphical card with riser.

Max boost is always 4625Mhz with DDR4 Gskill (3200C14 BDIE) @ 3733 .

In bios: Clock motherboard = 100Mhz (no spread spectrum), Vcore=normal, XMP enable, Manual memory = 16-17-16-16-32-48 and tRFC 358) , DDR4 voltage= 1,35 , in AMD Overclocking just IF set to 1867, and PBO=advanced, no limits, scalar manual, x10, max boost 200.

I never use ryzen master, and in W10 (enterprise LTSC) power management is AMD Ryzen balanced with minimal state 59% and maximal state 100%.

Watercooled (on top) with Alphacool Eisbaer 360 (fans 3x120) + Thermal Grizzly Kryonaut, case Phanteks P600S (fans 4 x 140).

No problem on Archlinux, and now with latest kernel 5.3.x sensors for temp is correctly detected.

link CPU-Z: https://valid.x86.fr/7ndwti


Sorry by advance for my bad language, i hope you can understand ^^.


----------



## Korrektor

texas_nightowl said:


> Hi group...I'm considering purchase of the x570 Elite but have a question or two.
> 
> 1. I think a review I read said only 2 sys fan headers...is this right? So for 2 front fans and 1 rear fan I'd need to use a splitter on the front fans?
> 
> 2. Any real "problems" with long video cards and the chipset fan? I have an evga ftw3 1080ti.
> 
> 3. Is the Pro worth the $60-70 more than the Elite?
> 
> 4. Planning on 2 nvme drives. Looks like only the cpu side one has a heatsink and the 2nd m2 slot does not. Any issues with that, especially with the 2nd one being under the gpu slot?
> 
> 
> I'm planning on buying a 3700x. 2 nvme drives. Stock AMD cooler (Wraith Prism). 16gb (2x8gb) ram. Plan to re-use my evga ftw3 1080ti and Seasonic Focus Plus Platinum 650w psu. Fractal Meshify C case with 2 x 140 front fans and 1 x 120 rear.



1.It definitely lacks the fan headers - there's three of them (and one CPU) but one is placed in mid-left, so you'll definitely need the splitter for the front panel 

2.Chipset heatsink is low profile so I doubt you'll get any troubles (MSI 1080ti gaming X here)

3. Dunno

4. If you're planning to use them simultaneously and overall heavy usage - probably, but I don't think that can be a problem. I have 970 evo plus as a primary one and 960 evo as a secondary - 960 can get somewhat warm but definitely not entering throttling territory


----------



## texas_nightowl

Korrektor said:


> 4. If you're planning to use them simultaneously and overall heavy usage - probably, but I don't think that can be a problem. I have 970 evo plus as a primary one and 960 evo as a secondary - 960 can get somewhat warm but definitely not entering throttling territory


Thanks for the response!

No, not heavy usage I wouldn't say. 1 will be OS and programs. The other essentially data.


----------



## kaiserfalco

im just going to settle down for today, flash the f10a using gigabyte.bin method via quickflash plus button, and manage to enter the bios after the flash to set up my xmp for the ram @3600mhz cl18. f10 then save.
reboot: no boot media found
power down power up again boot in just find to window.
go back restart going back to bios.. its hang again and cant access the bios completely, but my xmp setting maintain @3600.

so conclusion so far: @BIOS -boot to window ok, no access to bios page.
quickflash thru bios -boot to window ok, no access to bios page.
quickflash plus (GIGABYTE.bin) -access to bios first time after flash only, bootable media not find, cycle power, boot fine, but lost access to bios.


----------



## rayrockiii

dansi said:


> To me besides the lock bios after new flash, another problem with giga x570, is their boards dont recover/reset itself after a fail ram oc. If they can solve these 2, i think they are great value.
> 
> Back to fail boot, i suspect gigabyte did not configure the bios to account for fresh flash. The bios aegsa is provided by amd, but board vendors can customise it accordingly to their own layout. Perhaps we can look into this section of the bios.
> 
> Secondly on the fail ram oc recovery, perhaps giga can put in software timer on how many times we forced to reboot, and after maybe 5 times of fail posting, force a bios reset.


I am using a Gigabyte X570 Aorus Elite and it has no problem resetting itself when a bad memory overclock occurs. Which board do you have?


----------



## X570Master-Uzer

After flashing my Aorus Master (with 3800x) to BIOS F10a, I am still not seeing the boost under load any where near the supposed 4.5 GHz that was advertised. When running Cinebench R20 my max boost Never goes above 4074 MHz. In fact BIOS F10a made no difference in my boost speed, it has always been 4074 MHz under load,on all BIOSs so far. Who else is seeing this on theirs?


----------



## Sakaana303

X570Master-Uzer said:


> After flashing my Aorus Master (with 3800x) to BIOS F10a, I am still not seeing the boost under load any where near the supposed 4.5 GHz that was advertised. When running Cinebench R20 my max boost Never goes above 4074 MHz. In fact BIOS F10a made no difference in my boost speed, it has always been 4074 MHz under load,on all BIOSs so far. Who else is seeing this on theirs?



Many people already confirmed that the max boost is same or even lower as with the BIOS`s before. We simply have to wait.


----------



## buffalo2102

texas_nightowl said:


> Hi group...I'm considering purchase of the x570 Elite but have a question or two.
> 
> 1. I think a review I read said only 2 sys fan headers...is this right? So for 2 front fans and 1 rear fan I'd need to use a splitter on the front fans?
> 
> 2. Any real "problems" with long video cards and the chipset fan? I have an evga ftw3 1080ti.
> 
> 3. Is the Pro worth the $60-70 more than the Elite?
> 
> 4. Planning on 2 nvme drives. Looks like only the cpu side one has a heatsink and the 2nd m2 slot does not. Any issues with that, especially with the 2nd one being under the gpu slot?
> 
> 
> I'm planning on buying a 3700x. 2 nvme drives. Stock AMD cooler (Wraith Prism). 16gb (2x8gb) ram. Plan to re-use my evga ftw3 1080ti and Seasonic Focus Plus Platinum 650w psu. Fractal Meshify C case with 2 x 140 front fans and 1 x 120 rear.





I use a Vega 64 GPU and two NVME drives on my Elite. My top NVME drive is a Corsair MP600 which has it's own heatsink and actually sits next to the GPU, not under it. The bottom NVME drive has the motherboard heatsink on and that sits just slightly tucked under the GPU.


The GPU extends beyond the end of the motherboard but doesn't obscure the chipset fan at all. After hours of gaming my chipset peaks at around 60 degrees. The fan rarely comes on and I can't tell when it does as it's very quiet.


----------



## Sakaana303

buffalo2102 said:


> The GPU extends beyond the end of the motherboard but doesn't obscure the chipset fan at all. After hours of gaming my chipset peaks at around 60 degrees. The fan rarely comes on and I can't tell when it does as it's very quiet.



I can confirm that. And its absolutly fine to set the PCH fan to "Silent". Unhearable.


----------



## matthew87

X570Master-Uzer said:


> After flashing my Aorus Master (with 3800x) to BIOS F10a, I am still not seeing the boost under load any where near the supposed 4.5 GHz that was advertised. When running Cinebench R20 my max boost Never goes above 4074 MHz. In fact BIOS F10a made no difference in my boost speed, it has always been 4074 MHz under load,on all BIOSs so far. Who else is seeing this on theirs?


Something wrong there

My 3800x and X570 master have no issues hitting 4.5ghz single core. Been doing it since day one on original BIOS.


----------



## Sakaana303

matthew87 said:


> Something wrong there
> My 3800x and X570 master have no issues hitting 4.5ghz single core. Been doing it since day one on original BIOS.



Not all CPU`s boost the same so i think its pretty normal.


----------



## Ohim

texas_nightowl said:


> Hi group...I'm considering purchase of the x570 Elite but have a question or two.
> 
> 1. I think a review I read said only 2 sys fan headers...is this right? So for 2 front fans and 1 rear fan I'd need to use a splitter on the front fans?
> 
> 2. Any real "problems" with long video cards and the chipset fan? I have an evga ftw3 1080ti.
> 
> 3. Is the Pro worth the $60-70 more than the Elite?
> 
> 4. Planning on 2 nvme drives. Looks like only the cpu side one has a heatsink and the 2nd m2 slot does not. Any issues with that, especially with the 2nd one being under the gpu slot?
> 
> 
> I'm planning on buying a 3700x. 2 nvme drives. Stock AMD cooler (Wraith Prism). 16gb (2x8gb) ram. Plan to re-use my evga ftw3 1080ti and Seasonic Focus Plus Platinum 650w psu. Fractal Meshify C case with 2 x 140 front fans and 1 x 120 rear.



I have the X570 Elite with 1080Ti FTW3... there is no problem with the chipset fan. There are 2 official case fan headers but in reality there are 3, because the CPU_OPT header can be used as a case fan one, since you can use it by monitoring CPU/ Sys1 or Sys 2 temps ... So it gives you the flexibility of having it as a secondary CPU fan or System fan.


----------



## athkatla

X570Master-Uzer said:


> After flashing my Aorus Master (with 3800x) to BIOS F10a, I am still not seeing the boost under load any where near the supposed 4.5 GHz that was advertised. When running Cinebench R20 my max boost Never goes above 4074 MHz. In fact BIOS F10a made no difference in my boost speed, it has always been 4074 MHz under load,on all BIOSs so far. Who else is seeing this on theirs?


How do you check for max boost?
Use hwinfo and 500ms polling rate.


Sent from my BLA-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Marius A

X570Master-Uzer said:


> After flashing my Aorus Master (with 3800x) to BIOS F10a, I am still not seeing the boost under load any where near the supposed 4.5 GHz that was advertised. When running Cinebench R20 my max boost Never goes above 4074 MHz. In fact BIOS F10a made no difference in my boost speed, it has always been 4074 MHz under load,on all BIOSs so far. Who else is seeing this on theirs?


 i dont know how youre setup is done but something really not working ok in there , i am running bios f7c on my master with amd 3800x and it never goes bellow 4230mhz during cinebench r20 and the cpu is running stock with pbo on hyperscalar x10 + autooc+75mhz , max boost frequency is 4607mhz during superpi 1.5xs 16 or 32mb runs, couldnt make it run above that. Using hwinfo latest beta with 500ms polling interval for monitoring
I think under water you can get even better results, i am running on air cooler case closed ambient temp 21.8 c


----------



## kevindd992002

pal said:


> XMP profile is 1.35V so you get 1.35V. It is showing 1.38V but that doesnt matter, long story..
> 
> 1.2V is a default value for non XMP profile , aka 2133mhz


I'm not complaining about the 1.38V as that is what I'm expecting.

What I'm trying to point out is in the right side of Auto. When you set the DRAM voltage to a manual value (say 1.35V) or Auto (while the XMP profile is selected), it should show 1.38V there, at least that's norm for other board BIOSes. Why would anyone need to see the default 1.2V when you already set the value manually? I'm not sure I'm understanding what you want to say.

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## gurusmi

Marius A said:


> i dont know how youre setup is done but something really not working ok in there , i am running bios f7c on my master with amd 3800x and it never goes bellow 4230mhz during cinebench r20 and the cpu is running stock with pbo on, also max boost frequency is 4607mhz during superpi 1.5xs 16 or 32mb runs, couldnt make it run above that. Using hwinfo latest beta with 500ms polling interval for monitoring
> I think under water you can get even better results, i am running on air cooler case closed ambient temp 21.8 c


This are much better results than my 3800x on a X570 Master produces. I'm in CB20 around 5000 pts. clock starts at 4150/4175 and then they go down to 4125. I also use HWInfo64 with a polling rate of 500ms. When starting Prime64 in NonAVX the rate drops down to 4100 and lower. No Matter if PBO is activated. If it switched to advanced or whatever. The system gets hardly over 5000 pts.


----------



## Bbandor

Hi,
I have a strange issue when updating my BIOS from any version to any version on my X570 Master: after the update I just can’t enter the BIOS UI, I tried resetting the BIOS with the CLR BIOS button on my motherboard, hard resetting numerous times, the only thing that works is the BIOS recovery with the USB drive, my BIOS updates are a nightmare
I have Fast BOOT disabled in BIOS, CSM disabled, I even tried plugging my USB keyboard into another slot, but to no avail


----------



## Mtom

I don't know where my previous post went, but here it is again:

If you're stuck at the logo screen and can't enter bios for whatever reason (bad OC, bios flash, etc) and waiting several minutes don't help either then unplug all SATA devices it will fix it. Then add them back one by one.


----------



## Bbandor

Mtom said:


> I don't know where my previous post went, but here it is again:
> 
> 
> 
> If you're stuck at the logo screen and can't enter bios for whatever reason (bad OC, bios flash, etc) and waiting several minutes don't help either then unplug all SATA devices it will fix it. Then add them back one by one.




I don’t have any SATA devices, I only use 2 Samsung EVO Plus NVME drives in RAID, I don’t do overclock either


Az én iPad készülékemről küldve a Tapatalk segítségével


----------



## Bbandor

In don’t have any SATA devices, I only use 2 Samsung EVO Plus NVME drives in RAID, I don’t overclock either


----------



## pschorr1123

Lexi is Dumb said:


> You need to install the "APP Center" utility first.


Sorry I forgot to mention that App Center is installed. If I launch SIV or Easy Tune from App Center nothing happens

if I open the Start Menu go to Gigabyte then SIV or Easy TUNE the Windows UAC prompt comes up asking "yes or no" after hitting yes nothing happens

Like I mentioned it worked once back in July shortly after I set every thing up. Does GB have updated builds listed elsewhere besides the AORUS Download page?


----------



## kaiserfalco

Bbandor said:


> Hi,
> I have a strange issue when updating my BIOS from any version to any version on my X570 Master: after the update I just can’t enter the BIOS UI, I tried resetting the BIOS with the CLR BIOS button on my motherboard, hard resetting numerous times, the only thing that works is the BIOS recovery with the USB drive, my BIOS updates are a nightmare
> I have Fast BOOT disabled in BIOS, CSM disabled, I even tried plugging my USB keyboard into another slot, but to no avail


i guess same issue for like me? u cant access the bios at all even by pressing delete button its just stuck there in gigabyte logo with 3 option key to press.. waiting doesn't help either. unplug sata all of them doesn't help either. im on wifi pro its behave same exact thing. but if you let it boot to window no issue. just bios ui was not accessible, i have to revert back to F5 to regain my access.
so far using @BIOS resulted the same. 
flashing inside the bios resulted the same.
but if i used the gigabyte.bin method after complete bios flash i have small window to enter the bios ui to apply all setting and such. then after save you will be lock out again..


----------



## gurusmi

pschorr1123 said:


> Sorry I forgot to mention that App Center is installed.


I cannot install App center anyway. When i try i don't get a install error but nothing is installed.


----------



## pschorr1123

X570Master-Uzer said:


> After flashing my Aorus Master (with 3800x) to BIOS F10a, I am still not seeing the boost under load any where near the supposed 4.5 GHz that was advertised. When running Cinebench R20 my max boost Never goes above 4074 MHz. In fact BIOS F10a made no difference in my boost speed, it has always been 4074 MHz under load,on all BIOSs so far. Who else is seeing this on theirs?


When you say max boost never goes above 4074 in CB20 are you referring to the all core speed? 4100ish all core is pretty normal

Max boost of 4.5 means only 1 thread. Also the boost is milliseconds so you won't see it but will see the Max Speed column in HWiNFO64

IF you are only seeing <4100 MHZ on 1 thread try setting you bios to stock /auto settings (PBO OFF or AUTO, etc) As PBO has nerfed single core performance in the past You can enable XMP or manually tune RAM though

Another good measurement of performance to compare to other users is CB15 and CB20 single core test

CB15 single should be >=200
CB20 single should be >=500
CPUZ single should be >=510

clocks really don't matter much as long as you are getting scores > or = to what I listed above


----------



## hardwarenick

*Aorus Master F10a fan header issues*

Hi all, just sharing a niggling bug with the latest F10a BIOS update; some of my Sysfan headers don't seem to work anymore.

I have 3x Noctua 140mm Chromax PWM fans connected to SysFan6 2 and 4. In F7b, the three of them were working perfectly fine via PWM control whether through BIOS or SIV app in Windows.

Since updating to F10a, like magic, nothing works out of SysFan6 or 4. I've swapped the three of my fans around on these different headers and can confirm its not them, but rather the headers themselves just seem totally dead as whichever of the three get plugged into those headers, just don't work but when plugged into SysFan2 or 6, they work.

As an oddity, when the system posts, I see the fan connected to Sysfan6 or 4 spin for a second or two before it just stops completely and doesn't get recognised or respond to BIOS or SIV PWM instructions. I have also tried changing PWM to Full speed etc, no success.

Anybody have any suggestions other than wasting money to buy a controller or extensions cables and redoing my cable management just to circumvent "faulty" headers?

Rig specs:
3900X
Corsair H150i Pro RGB plugged into motherboard CPU fan header
X570 Aorus Master
G.SKILL F4-3600C16D-32GTZN running XMP
EVGA 980Ti Classified
Samsung EVO 970 PLUS 2TB M.2 NVMe
Corsair AX850 Titanium
Phanteks P600s
3x Noctua 140mm Chromax PWM plugged into motherboard headers 2,4,6

Hoping someone has advice for me, failing which I'll just have to flash back to F7b and the older AGESA 1.0.0.3


----------



## pschorr1123

Came across this in reddit and though maybe those of you here with issues can try to see if this help you

With the new bios update for gigabyte x570 mobos Agesa 1.0.0.4 , many people started experiencing performance loss for cpu boost clocks. While some gained higher cinebench scores but lower clocks, others like me have experienced a total loss in both clock and cinebench score.

The problem was no matter how pbo was adjusted in the bios cpu voltage remained at a constant 1.2v-1.25v, hence cpu clock speed never increased. This was happening because the EDC Limit is scaling backwards now. I don't know if this is intentional or a developer messed up, but to fix it simply set the EDC Limit to 0 instead of the maximum.

PPT and TDC can still be set normally, but make sure the EDC Limit is either at 0 or the maximum minimum your cpu uses when boosting.

Run cinebench again once you've made these changes and you'll see that your boost clocks would have returned.

Edit: setting EDC Limit to 0 just puts it at your mobo default values. so no worries


source:https://old.reddit.com/r/Amd/comments/dqwcpo/agesa_1004_pbo_bug_and_how_to_fix_it/


----------



## bluechris

Guys anyone tried any bifurcated card in the x570? I got a supermicro that makes 1 pciX16 to 2xPcieX8. I see in bios the setting but this only applies to 1st PCIEx16 slot right?


----------



## gurusmi

hardwarenick said:


> I have 3x Noctua 140mm Chromax PWM fans connected to SysFan6 2 and 4. In F7b, the three of them were working perfectly fine via PWM control whether through BIOS or SIV app in Windows.


I use the original headers for my complete cooling.
CPU_Opt are the Radiator Vents (3 -> 1) running
SYS_Fan5 is my Water Pump running on an 12V->7V adaptor at 100%
SYS_Fan1 is one 140mm Be Quiet Pure Wing running
SYS_Fan2 are 3 140mm Be Quiet Pure Wing (3 -> 1) running
SYS_Fan4 is one 140mm Be Quiet Pure Wing running

All of them are still working


----------



## bluechris

gurusmi said:


> I use the original headers for my complete cooling.
> 
> CPU_Opt are the Radiator Vents (3 -> 1) running
> 
> SYS_Fan5 is my Water Pump running on an 12V->7V adaptor at 100%
> 
> SYS_Fan1 is one 140mm Be Quiet Pure Wing running
> 
> SYS_Fan2 are 3 140mm Be Quiet Pure Wing (3 -> 1) running
> 
> SYS_Fan4 is one 140mm Be Quiet Pure Wing running
> 
> 
> 
> All of them are still working


Im almost like you except in sysfan5 i have my laing d5 straight connected and i control it with smart fan from bios.


----------



## gurusmi

pschorr1123 said:


> ...With the new bios update for gigabyte x570 mobos Agesa 1.0.0.4 , many people started experiencing performance loss for cpu boost clocks. While some gained higher cinebench scores but lower clocks, others like me have experienced a total loss in both clock and cinebench score...


Yepp. It works. I did hit the 4525MHz on 2 cores in CB20 SingleCore. Also multicore clock raised a bit in CB20 .


----------



## gurusmi

bluechris said:


> Im almost like you except in sysfan5 i have my laing d5 straight connected and i control it with smart fan from bios.


I have a Alphacool Eisbaer LT360 (AiO). Almost like a custom system. I keep the pump running all the time at one Speed (1600rpm). and differ the need for cooling at the vents mounted on the radiator on top. To geet a goot cooling behavior i have to keep the case opened and the slider of the radiator outside the case. The BeQuiet Silent Base 801 messes up a lot. So i ordered a few days ago a Lian Li O11 Dynamic XL to exchange the BQ Case. After that i will implement the LED stuff. And after that i will buy/get a fully custom Water coolant system including 2 360mm radiators, GFX,VRM and also PCH water cooling.  After i finished this i will update my 2nd system (2700x on Asus C7H).

I'm pretty unsure if i will choose AMD or Gigabyte again. I use my PC for my job. And i do not want to be a Beta tester all the time. Tht costs me a hell of money.


----------



## hardwarenick

bluechris and guru, you're both on x570 aorus master running f10a?

this is really frustrating then... anyone have any ideas for me to try? I guess I could reflash BIOS F10a again and if that still doesn't work then back to F7b...

Gigabyte reps - any suggestions?


----------



## gurusmi

hardwarenick said:


> bluechris and guru, you're both on x570 aorus master running f10a?


Yepp. i didn't face any major issues (BSOD, No boot,...) till now on any BIOS.

Naboo : Gigabyte X570 Aorus Master, Ryzen 3800X, Alphacool Eisbär LT 360, 4*8 Corsair Vengeance 3600CL18, Sapphire Pulse 5700XT, Sabrent 1TB PCIe4, 2TB Intel 660P, BeQuiet Silent Base 801, 2 * 32" WQHD
Endor : Asus Crosshair 7 Hero, Ryzen 2700x, EKL Alpenföhn Olymp, 2*16GB HyperX Predator 3000CL15, Sapphire Pulse RX 550 4GB, WD Blue 1TB SSD, Seagate 8TB HDU, Fractal Design Define R2 XL, 1 * 24" FHD


----------



## scloutkst2889

For those seeing issues with voltages and clocks on the 1004b AGESA based bios on x570 boards here.... redditor /u/NotOneSitUp has identified the bug causing the issue.

https://www.reddit.com/r/Amd/comments/dqwcpo/agesa_1004_pbo_bug_and_how_to_fix_it/

After setting my EDC to 0 and rebooting and testing I found performance restored back to stock as expected. I was then also able to reboot to BIOS and set my EDC to whatever value I desired and it would work correctly (Master board F10a BIOS w/ 3900x) Also of note PBO scalar now seems to make a measurable difference between 1x and 10x where it didn't really do a whole lot before on 1003ABBA
@GBT-MatthewH


----------



## V1TRU

F6g still has wifi/bluetooth problem.
I am flashing 10a version.

X570 I pro wifi


----------



## Sphex_

pschorr1123 said:


> Came across this in reddit and though maybe those of you here with issues can try to see if this help you
> 
> With the new bios update for gigabyte x570 mobos Agesa 1.0.0.4 , many people started experiencing performance loss for cpu boost clocks. While some gained higher cinebench scores but lower clocks, others like me have experienced a total loss in both clock and cinebench score.
> 
> The problem was no matter how pbo was adjusted in the bios cpu voltage remained at a constant 1.2v-1.25v, hence cpu clock speed never increased. This was happening because the EDC Limit is scaling backwards now. I don't know if this is intentional or a developer messed up, but to fix it simply set the EDC Limit to 0 instead of the maximum.
> 
> PPT and TDC can still be set normally, but make sure the EDC Limit is either at 0 or the maximum minimum your cpu uses when boosting.
> 
> Run cinebench again once you've made these changes and you'll see that your boost clocks would have returned.
> 
> Edit: setting EDC Limit to 0 just puts it at your mobo default values. so no worries
> 
> 
> source:https://old.reddit.com/r/Amd/comments/dqwcpo/agesa_1004_pbo_bug_and_how_to_fix_it/


Yeah, saw that Reddit post too; pretty interesting. I didn't experience the issue, though. I just enabled PBO, set the Scalar to 10X and let it be. CPU Voltage reaches 1.5V, all cores boost properly. I wonder if I just got lucky or if maybe there's another setting somewhere in the BIOS that causes this bug.


----------



## scloutkst2889

Sphex_ said:


> Yeah, saw that Reddit post too; pretty interesting. I didn't experience the issue, though. I just enabled PBO, set the Scalar to 10X and let it be. CPU Voltage reaches 1.5V, all cores boost properly. I wonder if I just got lucky or if maybe there's another setting somewhere in the BIOS that causes this bug.


I notice you have a 3700x. From what I can tell this bug seems to be effecting 3900x users only. Though I could be mistaken. Everyone I have seen with the issue including myself has had a 3900x.


----------



## chucky27

3700x @ x570 Pro. My experience with f10a: CB20 all-core boost clocks dropped i would say 75-85+mhz from ~4.07 to 3.9x, but performance is exactly the same as ABBA 472x - 474x. Single core boost is the same both point and clock-wise. Tried aforementioned fix - no affect on my system. BTW, does it matter where to enable PBO? in AMD CBS menu or Gigabyte's overclocking menu?


----------



## gurusmi

I attached the screenshots of my BIOS settings and also the result.


----------



## pal

can anyone explain me this? I set CPU vcore manual to 1.25V, 1.24V and in HW I see this. On bios V F5 or F6, if I set vcore to 1.25V it stayed 1.25V, if I set it higher than 1.25V than happened the same like now on below 1.25V


----------



## nangu

hardwarenick said:


> Hi all, just sharing a niggling bug with the latest F10a BIOS update; some of my Sysfan headers don't seem to work anymore.
> 
> I have 3x Noctua 140mm Chromax PWM fans connected to SysFan6 2 and 4. In F7b, the three of them were working perfectly fine via PWM control whether through BIOS or SIV app in Windows.
> 
> Since updating to F10a, like magic, nothing works out of SysFan6 or 4. I've swapped the three of my fans around on these different headers and can confirm its not them, but rather the headers themselves just seem totally dead as whichever of the three get plugged into those headers, just don't work but when plugged into SysFan2 or 6, they work.
> 
> As an oddity, when the system posts, I see the fan connected to Sysfan6 or 4 spin for a second or two before it just stops completely and doesn't get recognised or respond to BIOS or SIV PWM instructions. I have also tried changing PWM to Full speed etc, no success.
> 
> Anybody have any suggestions other than wasting money to buy a controller or extensions cables and redoing my cable management just to circumvent "faulty" headers?
> 
> Rig specs:
> 3900X
> Corsair H150i Pro RGB plugged into motherboard CPU fan header
> X570 Aorus Master
> G.SKILL F4-3600C16D-32GTZN running XMP
> EVGA 980Ti Classified
> Samsung EVO 970 PLUS 2TB M.2 NVMe
> Corsair AX850 Titanium
> Phanteks P600s
> 3x Noctua 140mm Chromax PWM plugged into motherboard headers 2,4,6
> 
> Hoping someone has advice for me, failing which I'll just have to flash back to F7b and the older AGESA 1.0.0.3



Hi, I don't know if it helps, but I had a similar problem after updating to F10a on Master. The Sys Fan 5 header was unable to properly send PWM signal to one of my two EVGA 140 fans. The one connected to SysFan4 worked ok, but the one connected to SysFan5 did not spin at all. It was not responding to changes made in BIOS, neither in Windows. Reboot didn't solve that, only after a full power cycle (shutdown, turn off power supply, turn on again) I have the fans working properly now.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Bbandor

kaiserfalco said:


> i guess same issue for like me? u cant access the bios at all even by pressing delete button its just stuck there in gigabyte logo with 3 option key to press.. waiting doesn't help either. unplug sata all of them doesn't help either. im on wifi pro its behave same exact thing. but if you let it boot to window no issue. just bios ui was not accessible, i have to revert back to F5 to regain my access.
> so far using @BIOS resulted the same.
> flashing inside the bios resulted the same.
> but if i used the gigabyte.bin method after complete bios flash i have small window to enter the bios ui to apply all setting and such. then after save you will be lock out again..


Even the gigabyte.bin method doesn't work for me anymore  I tried to flash to the newest F10A BIOS, but I think it bricked my MB, if I turn off the system, then push the CLR Cmos button, then I wait for 5 minutes, then I boot up, the logo screen appears with the three menu options on the bottom, if I don't press anything it probably tries to boot to windows, but it can't because my RAID setup isn't ... set up  and it shows only a blinking dash in the upper left part of the screen ; if I press any menu button, it just freezes at the logo screen. And think it has some weird incompatibility issue with my monitor (Dell S2417DG) some kind of resolution issue maybe


----------



## airforce46270

scloutkst2889 said:


> For those seeing issues with voltages and clocks on the 1004b AGESA based bios on x570 boards here.... redditor /u/NotOneSitUp has identified the bug causing the issue.
> 
> https://www.reddit.com/r/Amd/comments/dqwcpo/agesa_1004_pbo_bug_and_how_to_fix_it/
> 
> After setting my EDC to 0 and rebooting and testing I found performance restored back to stock as expected. I was then also able to reboot to BIOS and set my EDC to whatever value I desired and it would work correctly (Master board F10a BIOS w/ 3900x) Also of note PBO scalar now seems to make a measurable difference between 1x and 10x where it didn't really do a whole lot before on 1003ABBA
> 
> @GBT-MatthewH


Where is the EDC setting in the BIOS for the Master?


----------



## texas_nightowl

buffalo2102 said:


> I use a Vega 64 GPU and two NVME drives on my Elite. My top NVME drive is a Corsair MP600 which has it's own heatsink and actually sits next to the GPU, not under it. The bottom NVME drive has the motherboard heatsink on and that sits just slightly tucked under the GPU.
> 
> 
> The GPU extends beyond the end of the motherboard but doesn't obscure the chipset fan at all. After hours of gaming my chipset peaks at around 60 degrees. The fan rarely comes on and I can't tell when it does as it's very quiet.


Thanks so much for your response. I'm reconsidering my storage layout and may only go with one larger nvme drive, but not certain yet. Glad to hear the gpu does not obsure chipset fan though!




Sakaana303 said:


> I can confirm that. And its absolutly fine to set the PCH fan to "Silent". Unhearable.


Good to know you can set it to silent. Thanks!



Ohim said:


> I have the X570 Elite with 1080Ti FTW3... there is no problem with the chipset fan. There are 2 official case fan headers but in reality there are 3, because the CPU_OPT header can be used as a case fan one, since you can use it by monitoring CPU/ Sys1 or Sys 2 temps ... So it gives you the flexibility of having it as a secondary CPU fan or System fan.


Thanks for the pic! Really helps! As for fan headers, good to know about the flexible 3rd. I mean, I'm ok using a splitter for front fans since I want them blowing air together based on temp. I don't plan on additional fans (2x140 front, 1x120 rear exhaust, 1xcpu heatsink) but good to know there is an additional header if needed down the line.


----------



## buffalo2102

airforce46270 said:


> Where is the EDC setting in the BIOS for the Master?



If it's anything like the Elite;


1. Set PBO to Advanced
2. Set PBO Limits to Manual


EDC setting should be available.


----------



## Marius A

gurusmi said:


> This are much better results than my 3800x on a X570 Master produces. I'm in CB20 around 5000 pts. clock starts at 4150/4175 and then they go down to 4125. I also use HWInfo64 with a polling rate of 500ms. When starting Prime64 in NonAVX the rate drops down to 4100 and lower. No Matter if PBO is activated. If it switched to advanced or whatever. The system gets hardly over 5000 pts.


on bios f7c or f7b try this settings if you have x570 master , pbo on hyperscalar manual x10 , autooc +75mhz , cpu voltage normal , cpu voltage negative offset -0.1v , without touching xfr pbo menu, just amd overclocking, that is how i run mine, also ram is at 3533 instead of 3600 helps my cpu reach higher single boosts for some reason than 3600, if you have aorus x570 pro dont use negative offset since is hindering performance, my guess that x570 master and extreme with the new vrm are giving more juice to the cpu than it needs to compared to the motherboards who use doblers


----------



## chucky27

Marius A said:


> on bios f7c or f7b try this settings if you have x570 master , pbo on hyperscalar manual x10 , autooc +75mhz , cpu voltage normal , cpu voltage negative offset -0.1v , that is how i run mine, also ram is at 3533 instead of 3600 helps my cpu reach higher single boosts for some reason than 3600, if you have aorus x570 pro dont use negative offset since is hindering performance, my guess that x570 master and extreme with the new vrm are giving more juice to the cpu than it needs to compared to the motherboards who use doblers


my PRO and 3700x handle -0.05v offset without performance loss (at least CB and CPU-Z), higher than that - scores start to drop.


----------



## gurusmi

Thx. Later i will try those settings on F10a. But right now i need to watch tv. Austin, Texas. S Vettel grew up around 5 km far away from my actual location. Btw. I like the driving style of M. Verstappen much more.  In general F#1 is a boring style of racing compared to some german championships (i.e. DTM). Also LeMans anf the 24h of Nurburgring is much more exciting.

BTW. Manual OC: I got my 3800x running at 4,3GHz at 1,4V. 4325MHz was unstable even at 1,406V in Prime95.


----------



## egandt

*10FA serious regression near 6%*

So I updated to 10FA, My Cinebench20 (same setting in BIOS), went from 7289 to 6875 that is 5.7% performance loss, that is a serious negative. My CPU use to boost all core to about 4228, now it is 41.25*102.5 now 39.25*10.2.5 for 4023 or about 5.9% less so that explains the loss of 5.7% performance. Now single core is unchanged, but I have serious questions if they reduced performance by almost 6%, why are they doing that?, now from what I can tell (not exact), the temperature of the CPU is definitely lower and vcore under load is now very close to 1.212v even without under-volting (which I'd done to do previously but does not appear needed any longer.

ERIC


Tried: PBO: Manual and ECO: 0, down about 100 more so now at 6800 in cinebench, from 7289, so now close to 500 points, seriously why would AMD release this?

Finally tried disabling PBO entirely: 6951, so yes without PBO I get better performance than with it enabled (only by about 26Mhz, but still better). Again something is seriously wrong with 10FA.


----------



## airforce46270

buffalo2102 said:


> If it's anything like the Elite;
> 
> 
> 1. Set PBO to Advanced
> 2. Set PBO Limits to Manual
> 
> 
> EDC setting should be available.


Thank you! Mine was already at 0.


----------



## MikeS3000

scloutkst2889 said:


> For those seeing issues with voltages and clocks on the 1004b AGESA based bios on x570 boards here.... redditor /u/NotOneSitUp has identified the bug causing the issue.
> 
> https://www.reddit.com/r/Amd/comments/dqwcpo/agesa_1004_pbo_bug_and_how_to_fix_it/
> 
> After setting my EDC to 0 and rebooting and testing I found performance restored back to stock as expected. I was then also able to reboot to BIOS and set my EDC to whatever value I desired and it would work correctly (Master board F10a BIOS w/ 3900x) Also of note PBO scalar now seems to make a measurable difference between 1x and 10x where it didn't really do a whole lot before on 1003ABBA
> 
> @GBT-MatthewH


Aorus Pro Wifi here. I followed your instructions to set EDC to 0 and it does in fact allow my clocks to settle between 4150 and 4175 on CB15. However, going back into the BIOS and setting another EDC value definitely hurts clocks. Try this test after setting EDC 0 and fire up Ryzen Master. My board default for EDC is 140. If I set values slightly higher or lower than 140 I get a slight decrease in clocks running CB15 and just watching cores in Ryzen Master. If I max out EDC to my board limit of 600 clocks drop to 4100 to 4125. If I set EDC lower than 140 then clocks start to drop as well. Something has to be programmed wrong for EDC if values higher and lower than board default cause a decrease in clocks and performance.


----------



## Yuke

Same here. Best result with limits set to "0" and +50Mhz/10x scalar PBO. I even hit 4.6Ghz on two cores now on my 3800x (desktop use only tho).


Sadly my scores dropped a bit tho. CB20 -100points.


----------



## John066

I've built my own computers for years and worked with many gigabyte motherboards but I've never seen this kind of problem before. On my new X570 Master, everything works great until i flash the main bios to a newer version. Then it fails to load windows. However the back up bios works just fine, so it clearly not a hardware issue. I can access the main bios and change any settings but It won't load windows. It states there is no boot drive available. I thought this may have been a defective board as did gigabyte when i put in a ticket for technical support, However i got a replacement board from amazon as i thought the first was broken and now the replacement board is doing the exact same thing. It has to be a software option somewhere, but i can't for the life of me figure out what it is and have searched everywhere. Does anyone have any ideas? I've tried re-flashing the bios, clearing the CMOS, loading optimized defaults ect. but to no avail. When i go into the bios and select the boot drive i get post code is AA, which apparently stands for reserved whatever that is. If i don't go into the bios i get post code AE and a message stating "reboot or select boot proper boot device or insert boot media in selected boot device and press a key"



X570 Master, with Ryzen 3800X, 4tb Samsung 860evo Sata, and gskill 3200Mhz CL14.



Does anyone have any ideas???


Thank you.


----------



## athkatla

What comes to my mind is that 4tb requires GPT partitioning hence CSM Disabled.



Sent from my BLA-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## buffalo2102

athkatla said:


> What comes to my mind is that 4tb requires GPT partitioning hence CSM Disabled.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my BLA-L29 using Tapatalk



But CSM doesn't preclude you from using GPT or even UEFI boot. CSM is supposed to allow you to use UEFI boot with older hardware.


----------



## John066

I've tried CSM disabled and enabled, it makes no difference. Its enabled by default. 

I am currently on GPT


----------



## Diablo85

So...is there anything i can do to mitigate the sata drives disappearing and needing reinitialized after a cold boot or restart? Any info on when this bug is gonna get fixed?
WD red 3tb and a 1TB Sandisk SSD.


----------



## matthew87

Sakaana303 said:


> Not all CPU`s boost the same so i think its pretty normal.


Being unable to exceed a peak single core frequency of 4.0ghz would NOT be normal. 

The 3800x is capable of boosting beyond 4.5ghz in single threaded workloads. 

While that is peak, realistically with adequate cooling and power if your not seeing at least 4.3ghz +-50mhz in single threaded workloads then something is wrong. 

Base is 3.9ghz all core on the 3800x, 100mhz above this for peak single core is not 'normal'. 

Comments such as yours are really concerning given it's incorrect and only serves to spread misinformation .


----------



## kevindd992002

What is exactly the wifi/bt issue that everyone is talking about?

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## gurusmi

matthew87 said:


> Being unable to exceed a peak single core frequency of 4.0ghz would NOT be normal.
> 
> The 3800x is capable of boosting beyond 4.5ghz in single threaded workloads.
> 
> While that is peak, realistically with adequate cooling and power if your not seeing at least 4.3ghz +-50mhz in single threaded workloads then something is wrong.
> 
> Base is 3.9ghz all core on the 3800x, 100mhz above this for peak single core is not 'normal'.
> 
> Comments such as yours are really concerning given it's incorrect and only serves to spread misinformation .


My 3800x has following clock speeds:

Singlecore Boost: 4475-4575MHz Basic OC (XMP, PBO)
Multicore: 4350MHz @ 1,412V (Fixed Clock, OC)

I've seen 3800X boosting to 4500MHz at AllCore (Fixed clock , OC)

It's quite cruel how the clock speed is advertised. The best core could reach the advertised speed. but you won't even see it because it is much to fast back at lower clocks. It should be generally defined as the weakest core runs at least at the printed speed. Also the procedure should be equal and comparable.


----------



## V1TRU

kevindd992002 said:


> What is exactly the wifi/bt issue that everyone is talking about?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


Wifi and bluetooth after stand-by (and sometimes also from cold boot) go crazy.
Network card seems to be recognized and disconnected from windows in loop.

Bios 10a does not resove this.


----------



## matthew87

gurusmi said:


> My 3800x has following clock speeds:
> 
> Singlecore Boost: 4475-4575MHz Basic OC (XMP, PBO)
> Multicore: 4350MHz @ 1,412V (Fixed Clock, OC)
> 
> I've seen 3800X boosting to 4500MHz at AllCore (Fixed clock , OC)
> 
> It's quite cruel how the clock speed is advertised. The best core could reach the advertised speed. but you won't even see it because it is much to fast back at lower clocks. It should be generally defined as the weakest core runs at least at the printed speed. Also the procedure should be equal and comparable.


That's pretty much bang on what i'm getting from my 3800+

Stock settings, no overclocking or PBO 

4475-4550Mhz peak single core boost 
4300MHz all core sustained boost 

We're achieving higher all core boosts than what Sakaana303 states is normal for single core....


----------



## MoDeNa

After testing my 3900x in the Xtreme with 1.0.0.3ABBA and 1.0.0.4B I can say that performance is basicaly identical excepting for the RAM latency, that worsens.

Same settings for both bios and with 1.0.0.3 ABBA I am getting 63.4ns and with 1.0.0.4B 66.6ns,

My RAM is Gskill Trident Z 3200 MHz CL 14 @ 3800 CL 16.

Anyone noticed the same with the RAM latency?


----------



## Sphex_

John066 said:


> I've built my own computers for years and worked with many gigabyte motherboards but I've never seen this kind of problem before. On my new X570 Master, everything works great until i flash the main bios to a newer version. Then it fails to load windows. However the back up bios works just fine, so it clearly not a hardware issue. I can access the main bios and change any settings but It won't load windows. It states there is no boot drive available. I thought this may have been a defective board as did gigabyte when i put in a ticket for technical support, However i got a replacement board from amazon as i thought the first was broken and now the replacement board is doing the exact same thing. It has to be a software option somewhere, but i can't for the life of me figure out what it is and have searched everywhere. Does anyone have any ideas? I've tried re-flashing the bios, clearing the CMOS, loading optimized defaults ect. but to no avail. When i go into the bios and select the boot drive i get post code is AA, which apparently stands for reserved whatever that is. If i don't go into the bios i get post code AE and a message stating "reboot or select boot proper boot device or insert boot media in selected boot device and press a key"
> 
> 
> 
> X570 Master, with Ryzen 3800X, 4tb Samsung 860evo Sata, and gskill 3200Mhz CL14.
> 
> 
> 
> Does anyone have any ideas???
> 
> 
> Thank you.


I had a similar problem after upgrading to F5G on my Aorus X570 Elite. Flashed fine, applied my settings, booted into Windows just fine. Shut down the computer and went to bed later that night, woke up the next day and couldn't boot into Windows. No combination of CSM settings helped so I'm setting something got screwed up with the MBR or GPT Partition Table. diskpart showed no partitions at all on the C:\ Drive, so... I just reinstalled Windows 10. Definitely annoying but I don't save much on the main hard drive anyways. 



Pop in a Windows 10 USB if you can and go into recovery options, launch command prompt and poke around in diskpart. See if the proper partitions are listed. Otherwise you can try the standard bootrec /fixboot and bootred /fixmbr and all that good stuff. It's worth a shot, especially if you have important data on your C Drive.


----------



## MikeS3000

I'm glad that I did not give up on the latest 1.0.0.4B beta bios. I would say that PBO is definitely working well. https://valid.x86.fr/2hffcb
Also, highest CB15 PBO score ever at 3312 and CB20 at 7505.


----------



## MoDeNa

MikeS3000 said:


> I'm glad that I did not give up on the latest 1.0.0.4B beta bios. I would say that PBO is definitely working well. https://valid.x86.fr/2hffcb
> Also, highest CB15 PBO score ever at 3312 and CB15 at 7505.


Nice figures, could you share your bios config?

Cheers!


----------



## MikeS3000

Aorus pro WiFi. -0.05 vcore offset. Using trick for EDC set to 0 in AMD overclocking. Other 2 PBO power settings maxed out. No auto OC. 10x scalar. To be fair tests were done with most tray items/background tasks closed. Priority “real-time” in task manager. You can see RAM settings in CPU-z validation I think. Noctua NH-D15S with extra 120 mm fan. Ambient 68F. Any other settings questions?


----------



## jdrom

Diablo85 said:


> So...is there anything i can do to mitigate the sata drives disappearing and needing reinitialized after a cold boot or restart? Any info on when this bug is gonna get fixed?
> WD red 3tb and a 1TB Sandisk SSD.





Sphex_ said:


> I had a similar problem after upgrading to F5G on my Aorus X570 Elite. Flashed fine, applied my settings, booted into Windows just fine. Shut down the computer and went to bed later that night, woke up the next day and couldn't boot into Windows. No combination of CSM settings helped so I'm setting something got screwed up with the MBR or GPT Partition Table. diskpart showed no partitions at all on the C:\ Drive, so... I just reinstalled Windows 10. Definitely annoying but I don't save much on the main hard drive anyways.


Glad I'm not alone. I was wondering why my MX300 SSD's kept disappearing and having to be re-initialized. In my haste to get my data back, I bought EaseUS Partition Master so that I could restore the partitions. Perhaps there's free ways of doing it, but it was the quickest solution I found. I also uninstalled RGB Fusion since it was the only different app I had on my PC compared to my old ASUS/Intel setup since I'm trying to rule out all variables. 

I'm running a X570 Aorus Xtreme, BIOS F5b and F10a both have done it now. However, my Aorus PCIe 4.0 SSD, Corsair MP500 PCIe SSD, and Seagate Barracuda Pro don't seem impacted. It's just the 2x MX300 SSDs. 

I'm trying to figure out the combination of settings that causes it though. So far I've left most things at defaults in the BIOS now - so CSM is enabled, secure boot is off/hidden, fast boot is disabled. I've powered off and rebooted a few times and haven't lost my drives yet. 

Typically my go-to settings are CSM disabled, secure boot enabled, fast boot enabled, but this is my first time with a Gigabyte board. I'm a long time ASUS user, but I don't see why that mix of settings wouldn't work properly here, and why they would cause it to corrupt/delete the partition table of certain drives.

Maybe it's related to the SATA port number as well? My MX300's are in 1 & 2, and the Seagate HDD is in 4. 

Assuming my drives don't disappear tomorrow, I'll try disabling CSM and test that for a day. Then I'll move onto the next setting...


----------



## dansi

I also have mix of nvme and sata install on master. Lucky nothing bad happen with csm off. My partitions are all in gpt

Perhaps if you disable sata hot swap in bios? At least i have mine disabled and no issue. Im not comfortable seeing remove drive icon my desktop, since my os is on the sata drive


----------



## Diablo85

jdrom said:


> Glad I'm not alone. I was wondering why my MX300 SSD's kept disappearing and having to be re-initialized. In my haste to get my data back, I bought EaseUS Partition Master so that I could restore the partitions. Perhaps there's free ways of doing it, but it was the quickest solution I found. I also uninstalled RGB Fusion since it was the only different app I had on my PC compared to my old ASUS/Intel setup since I'm trying to rule out all variables.
> 
> I'm running a X570 Aorus Xtreme, BIOS F5b and F10a both have done it now. However, my Aorus PCIe 4.0 SSD, Corsair MP500 PCIe SSD, and Seagate Barracuda Pro don't seem impacted. It's just the 2x MX300 SSDs.
> 
> I'm trying to figure out the combination of settings that causes it though. So far I've left most things at defaults in the BIOS now - so CSM is enabled, secure boot is off/hidden, fast boot is disabled. I've powered off and rebooted a few times and haven't lost my drives yet.
> 
> Typically my go-to settings are CSM disabled, secure boot enabled, fast boot enabled, but this is my first time with a Gigabyte board. I'm a long time ASUS user, but I don't see why that mix of settings wouldn't work properly here, and why they would cause it to corrupt/delete the partition table of certain drives.
> 
> Maybe it's related to the SATA port number as well? My MX300's are in 1 & 2, and the Seagate HDD is in 4.
> 
> Assuming my drives don't disappear tomorrow, I'll try disabling CSM and test that for a day. Then I'll move onto the next setting...





dansi said:


> I also have mix of nvme and sata install on master. Lucky nothing bad happen with csm off. My partitions are all in gpt
> 
> Perhaps if you disable sata hot swap in bios? At least i have mine disabled and no issue. Im not comfortable seeing remove drive icon my desktop, since my os is on the sata drive



My settings are CSM disabled, SATA hot plug disabled, secure boot off, fast boot off, just started happening for me with F5c - just once (after many cold boots and basically every bios that's been available for it), and now a little more frequent with F5E, F5F, or F10A on an Xtreme board (these bioses introduced the disappearing sata drives on restarts for me).

My sata drives are in ports 0 and 1.


----------



## Sphex_

jdrom said:


> Assuming my drives don't disappear tomorrow, I'll try disabling CSM and test that for a day. Then I'll move onto the next setting...


Honestly, don't. Just leave things how they are for now. When I updated, CSM was enabled on my machine, but everything was set to UEFI. I had disabled CSM in the past just because I thought it was unnecessary but every time I updated the BIOS the default would re-enable it and I'd just forget to set it back after updating. Didn't make a difference so I eventually completely forgot. After updating to F5G, I disabled CSM, because I didn't need it. I saved settings, the computer booted fine, and after shutting down and turning the computer on the next day, the problem occurred, so I blamed myself. Setting CSM back to enabled, like it was before, didn't rectify the issue. But now that I'm seeing more and more complaints about this, I'm wondering if there's something else going on here. I'd be shocked if it had something to do with SATA ports or whatever. None of my other hard drives were affected either. I have a secondary SSD for games and whatnot and a 1 TB HDD for pictures, videos, other **** like that and they were fine. Although, after reinstalling Windows on my primary drive, the secondary SSD was labelled as "Foreign". Probably just a security thing. I still think it was a mistake on my part, but I have no idea how the MBR or GPT partition table could get messed up after a BIOS update after having performed a handful before hand and setting all of the BIOS values back to what they usually were.


----------



## jdrom

In my case, my MX300's are secondary drives (games/storage), so I don't see why CSM/Secure Boot/Fast Boot would impact them like this. All my drives are GPT too though for what it's worth. I did install Windows with CSM enabled since I was doing it with a GT210 at the time which lacks full UEFI support. However, Windows is still installed as UEFI/GPT. 

I had tried disabling hot swap when this all began since it seemed the most logical, it made no difference as my drives were still "corrupt" this morning when I turned my PC on. I'm pretty certain it's the CSM/Secure Boot/Fast Boot options now but I'd still like to know which one specifically. 

Hopefully @GBT-MatthewH can chime in too or let us know if there's specific data he wants to collect. Definitely seems like a bug since there's a bunch of us with this issue now, we just need to determine the right settings to reproduce it consistently. 

Other random thing I've noticed, maybe just with F10a, having PBO enabled in the BIOS seems to make my clocks worse? The lowest max clock a core would hit was 4.025GHz. Leaving it all at defaults instead gets at least 4.35GHz (3900X). Granted, I'm still new to the AMD way of things, only put this together on Friday and flashed to F10a on Sunday.


----------



## athkatla

Are your SATA drives using the AMD SATA controller? 
If you connected your SATA drives after installing the AMD chipset drivers then you have to update them manually from the local folder where the files have been extracted. Or you can reinstall the whole package.


Sent from my BLA-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## ibslice

jdrom said:


> Glad I'm not alone. I was wondering why my MX300 SSD's kept disappearing and having to be re-initialized. In my haste to get my data back, I bought EaseUS Partition Master so that I could restore the partitions. Perhaps there's free ways of doing it, but it was the quickest solution I found. I also uninstalled RGB Fusion since it was the only different app I had on my PC compared to my old ASUS/Intel setup since I'm trying to rule out all variables.
> 
> I'm running a X570 Aorus Xtreme, BIOS F5b and F10a both have done it now. However, my Aorus PCIe 4.0 SSD, Corsair MP500 PCIe SSD, and Seagate Barracuda Pro don't seem impacted. It's just the 2x MX300 SSDs.
> 
> I'm trying to figure out the combination of settings that causes it though. So far I've left most things at defaults in the BIOS now - so CSM is enabled, secure boot is off/hidden, fast boot is disabled. I've powered off and rebooted a few times and haven't lost my drives yet.
> 
> Typically my go-to settings are CSM disabled, secure boot enabled, fast boot enabled, but this is my first time with a Gigabyte board. I'm a long time ASUS user, but I don't see why that mix of settings wouldn't work properly here, and why they would cause it to corrupt/delete the partition table of certain drives.
> 
> Maybe it's related to the SATA port number as well? My MX300's are in 1 & 2, and the Seagate HDD is in 4.
> 
> Assuming my drives don't disappear tomorrow, I'll try disabling CSM and test that for a day. Then I'll move onto the next setting...



I had that issue with a CRUCIAL MX300 a year or so ago. We investigated it on the Hardware Unboxed discord and discovered that the MX300 has an issue with AMD and NVIDIA GPU's. but more so AMD GPU's (causing the drive to vanish - amongst other crashes). Mine was also only used for storage/games. The only solution in the end was to remove it and put in a different brand/model. Problem solved. We tried different motherboards, cpu's, gpu's, ram, psu's.. you name it.. we tried it. The issue can also happen on the MX500 drives.


----------



## OverCloke

Hi!

Some have some start issues since bios update F10a in Aorus Master?

With F7b always starts correcty, without any issue. Now it cant start and switch between bios very quickly. 

I have force multiplier for memory and voltage.


----------



## gsxr1000

MoDeNa said:


> After testing my 3900x in the Xtreme with 1.0.0.3ABBA and 1.0.0.4B I can say that performance is basicaly identical excepting for the RAM latency, that worsens.
> 
> Same settings for both bios and with 1.0.0.3 ABBA I am getting 63.4ns and with 1.0.0.4B 66.6ns,
> 
> My RAM is Gskill Trident Z 3200 MHz CL 14 @ 3800 CL 16.
> 
> Anyone noticed the same with the RAM latency?


Hi, 3900X on Master, my ram (2x16) is GSKILL 3200C14 (F4-3200C14-16GTZ), always manual DDRAM Voltage @1,35v on 1.0.0.4B

@3600 with 16-16-16-16-32-48 and tRFC=288 --> 66 ns - perfectly stable for work or play
@3733 with 16-17-16-16-32-48 and tRFC=358 --> 64,5 ns - perfectly stable for work or play

tested @3800 with 16-17-16-16-32-48 and tRFC=364 --> 64,4 ns - not stable, crash after 15 -20 min

Give me your memory setting and i can try to test the latency @3800, but your 66,6 ns is not bad.


----------



## MoDeNa

gsxr1000 said:


> Hi, 3900X on Master, my ram (2x16) is GSKILL 3200C14 (F4-3200C14-16GTZ), always manual DDRAM Voltage @1,35v on 1.0.0.4B
> 
> @3600 with 16-16-16-16-32-48 and tRFC=288 --> 66 ns - perfectly stable for work or play
> @3733 with 16-17-16-16-32-48 and tRFC=358 --> 64,5 ns - perfectly stable for work or play
> 
> tested @3800 with 16-17-16-16-32-48 and tRFC=364 --> 64,4 ns - not stable, crash after 15 -20 min
> 
> Give me your memory setting and i can try to test the latency @3800, but your 66,6 ns is not bad.


Hi! My RAM (2x16 Gskill F4-3200C14D-32GTZKW) config is 100% stable after testing with memtest86, TM5 and Karhu. These are my settings:



Many thanks!


----------



## motoschmot

OverCloke said:


> Hi!
> 
> Some have some start issues since bios update F10a in Aorus Master?
> 
> With F7b always starts correcty, without any issue. Now it cant start and switch between bios very quickly.
> 
> I have force multiplier for memory and voltage.


Hi, same issue on X570 pro, doesn't boot after flashing F10a. Had to go back flasing F6b to be able to use the board normally. whatta pain (
opened a ticket on Gigabyte support.
Hoping for a solution from anywhere at this point.


----------



## gsxr1000

@*MoDeNa* : i ve try many times your setting and i can t boot... Curious my ram is exactly F4-3200C14D-32GTZ.


I want try again but, to be sure, could you give me capture screen directly from memory settings in bios, more simple to report and test for me. And your DDR voltage (from bios too) is ?


----------



## gsxr1000

@*MoDeNa* : ok i ve found good setting stable 16 16 16 16 32 48 @3800 and i've in the best case 66,5 ns under Aida64. Like you on 1.0.0.4 and latest AMD chipset drivers 1.09.27.1033 with bios F10A.


----------



## MoDeNa

@gsxr1000 many thanks for testing. With this same settings on 1.0.0.3 ABBA I achieved 63.4 ns. We will wait until future updates.

Cheers!


----------



## JJJJMM

*Nvme PCIe 4.0 M.2 SSD Write Speed*

My Gigabyte Master X570 has been a solid performer but I just noticed a problem. In preparing to update from F7F to F10a I ran CDM on the 1TB Rocket Nvme PCIe 4.0 M.2 internal SSD and got the following result:










In comparison, prior to f7f the results was:













I have to admit that I haven't run this test after every BIOS update but the "better" result had to be on F5k at least. What happened? I have made any significant BIOS changes since F5k. My hardware besides the X570 Master and the Sabrent SSD above is Corsair CMK32GX4M2B3200C16 memory and a GeForce RTX 2060 Super video card.


I can't find any site that recommends "tweaking" settings for PCIe 4.0 interfaces. Any help in figuring out why the fall in performance would be greatly appreciated.


(PS. Admin, sorry to double post but wanted this in X570 Aorus thread and mistakenly posted it into AMD thread first)


----------



## gurusmi

JJJJMM said:


> My Gigabyte Master X570...


Yepp. Your drive is a bit slow. I have the same drive and board. Running an 3800x. I kept all at auto.

In the attached picture you will find my drive speeds on the right.


----------



## gsxr1000

@*MoDeNa* : i ve found memory setting perfectly stable (memtest) with 63,5 ns under 1.0.0.4 @3800 , DDR Voltage 1,410 , try this (if not stable for you change 48 by 50 and 294 by 304):


----------



## Fff Fff

JJJJMM said:


> My Gigabyte Master X570 has been a solid performer but I just noticed a problem. In preparing to update from F7F to F10a I ran CDM on the 1TB Rocket Nvme PCIe 4.0 M.2 internal SSD and got the following result:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In comparison, prior to f7f the results was:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have to admit that I haven't run this test after every BIOS update but the "better" result had to be on F5k at least. What happened? I have made any significant BIOS changes since F5k. My hardware besides the X570 Master and the Sabrent SSD above is Corsair CMK32GX4M2B3200C16 memory and a GeForce RTX 2060 Super video card.
> 
> 
> I can't find any site that recommends "tweaking" settings for PCIe 4.0 interfaces. Any help in figuring out why the fall in performance would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> 
> (PS. Admin, sorry to double post but wanted this in X570 Aorus thread and mistakenly posted it into AMD thread first)


You need to disable csm in bios and do a clean install of windows.


----------



## Frietkot Louis

JJJJMM said:


> My Gigabyte Master X570 has been a solid performer but I just noticed a problem. In preparing to update from F7F to F10a I ran CDM on the 1TB Rocket Nvme PCIe 4.0 M.2 internal SSD and got the following result:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have to admit that I haven't run this test after every BIOS update but the "better" result had to be on F5k at least. What happened? I have made any significant BIOS changes since F5k. My hardware besides the X570 Master and the Sabrent SSD above is Corsair CMK32GX4M2B3200C16 memory and a GeForce RTX 2060 Super video card.
> 
> I can't find any site that recommends "tweaking" settings for PCIe 4.0 interfaces. Any help in figuring out why the fall in performance would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> (PS. Admin, sorry to double post but wanted this in X570 Aorus thread and mistakenly posted it into AMD thread first)


I suppose this is the same SSD chipset as the Corsair MP600.
For what it's worth, there are similar sequential write speeds dropping to ~1GB/s on the corsair, there's a whole thread on the corsair forum about it.
It's currently inconclusive what's causing the problem, it <seems> somewhat related to how much the drive is filled up, but people have varying results, for example fine directly after boot into windows, and bad after 10-20 minutes.
[EDIT] it *might* still be a compatibility issue between the board and the SSD Chipset.....


----------



## Dephcon

OCP said:


> There is an Orange LED light on the middle left of my Master board (I think its the bios light). Anyone know what it is and if its possible to turn it off?


i was able to disable it by turning off the on-board power button led in the bios


----------



## MikeS3000

I'll leave this link right here. Somebody please test and confirm the location of the recommended setting on our boards by 1usmus. This looks exciting!

https://www.techpowerup.com/review/1usmus-custom-power-plan-for-ryzen-3000-zen-2-processors/


----------



## Ufuk Özsaran

hello to everyone again..

primarily the keyboard and mouse are now working properly.. but there are crackles in the sound. no matter what you listen to. crackling sound.. I did what was said on the old pages.but it did not improve..

things I've tried..

I even did the following to guarantee..

Vcore SOC : 1.2V

SOC Voltage : 1200

Dram Voltage 1.42

VDDG: 1000 ( system does not open at higher values)
VDDP: 1000 ( system does not open at higher values)


my settings built according to ryzen dram calculator..

https://imgur.com/a/Ckq025C

there is only distortion. I can't fix this.

I can't think of anything else. Where do I make a mistake?


----------



## Fff Fff

MikeS3000 said:


> I'll leave this link right here. Somebody please test and confirm the location of the recommended setting on our boards by 1usmus. This looks exciting!
> 
> https://www.techpowerup.com/review/1usmus-custom-power-plan-for-ryzen-3000-zen-2-processors/


I do not see in the settings PPC Adjustment AND AMD Cool'n'Quiet. Amazing bios by Gigabyte. No CCX ratios, no AMD Cool'n'Quiet.


----------



## MNiceGuy

Flashed F10a to my Aorus Ultra. I didn't have any trouble with Q-Flash and the system is booting normally. I haven't been benching my 3900X but I have confirmed via HWInfo that I am hitting 4100Mhz all-core and 4550Mhz single-core. Stock settings other than XMP. PBO has been disabled.


----------



## Belliash

Anyone with non-posting board after flashing F10a managed to get it running?


@*GBT-MatthewH*: Are you still with us?


----------



## ltsai88

*New X570-i Aorus mobo build won't POST/Display.*

Hi all,

New build with a Aorus x570-itx Pro Wifi here

I breadboxed my new Ryzen Build this AM but was met with no display on my HDMI monitor (hooked up to my GPU)
All CPU and GPU fans / rgb lights work and turn on with the front i/o short boot method.
I checked my PSU connections as well as the integrity of the PSU with the paperclip test - no problems here.
Ram and GPU have been re-seated multiple times now
I also connected a speaker to the 4 pin on the mobo but did not get a beep on startup

Besides switching to display port and seeing if anything shows up, does anyone have any other suggestions?
I am on the most recent BIOS update


----------



## Acertified

*No Video*

What Ryzen CPU do you have? If it's NOT an APU then you will NOT get any video and will need to purchase a stand alone GPU.



ltsai88 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> New build with a Aorus x570-itx Pro Wifi here
> 
> I breadboxed my new Ryzen Build this AM but was met with no display on my HDMI monitor (hooked up to my GPU)
> All CPU and GPU fans / rgb lights work and turn on with the front i/o short boot method.
> I checked my PSU connections as well as the integrity of the PSU with the paperclip test - no problems here.
> Ram and GPU have been re-seated multiple times now
> I also connected a speaker to the 4 pin on the mobo but did not get a beep on startup
> 
> Besides switching to display port and seeing if anything shows up, does anyone have any other suggestions?
> I am on the most recent BIOS update


----------



## GBT-MatthewH

jamestowers said:


> Same problem here... Flashed to F10a (x570 Elite) and got no boot/post. I have a Xonar DGX connected





Sakaana303 said:


> Kinda same problem here. No boot and post when my Asus Xonar DX is plugged into PCIe.
> As soon as i remove it its working (was fine with F5F).
> 
> Problem occurs with F5G and F10A (Elite version).




Try this BIOS and let me know if you can boot with the Xonar: X570 Elite F10B - https://drive.google.com/open?id=1eDDj7NpU5bvMdvUBuYLvXC-XwhoyZdV5


----------



## Belliash

GBT-MatthewH said:


> Try this BIOS and let me know if you can boot with the Xonar: X570 Elite F10B - https://drive.google.com/open?id=1eDDj7NpU5bvMdvUBuYLvXC-XwhoyZdV5



What about CCX overclocking support?


----------



## Cata79

You can find it next to the CoolnQuiet option.


----------



## MNiceGuy

Dumb question:

If I wanted to run "stock" as defined by various reviews, how would I go about accomplishing that on an Aorus X570?

As I understand it, PB2 is considered stock much like Intel Turbo but PBO is not. I have found the PBO setting within "AMD Overclocking" but I can't seem to find anything relating to Precision Boost. Does PB2 increase voltage as well? Under sustained load I am seeing 1.38v under Ryzen Master but HWInfo shows Core Voltage (SVI2 TFN) peak of 1.300v. I have set Vcore in the BIOS to "Normal" which is defined as 1.225v. 

Reason I ask: I saw a Linus video where he put a 3900X under a custom loop awfully similar to mine but he was seeing significantly lower temperatures despite the fact he was boosting to similar ranges. I can manage the temps I am seeing but would like to avoid throwing volts at the chip that aren't needed. 

Running F10 BIOS


----------



## Belliash

Anyone with non-posting Aorus Elite after flashing F10a already tried F10b?


----------



## Fff Fff

@GBT-MatthewH What about CCX overclocking?


----------



## GBT-MatthewH

Fff Fff said:


> @GBT-MatthewH What about CCX overclocking?


I doubt you will see CCX until PBO is ironed out in AGESA.


----------



## Belliash

GBT-MatthewH said:


> I doubt you will see CCX until PBO is ironed out in AGESA.



Why MSI provides such option then?


----------



## Sakaana303

GBT-MatthewH said:


> Try this BIOS and let me know if you can boot with the Xonar: X570 Elite F10B - https://drive.google.com/open?id=1eDDj7NpU5bvMdvUBuYLvXC-XwhoyZdV5



Flashing now. Will be back in some minutes. Thanks*!*


----------



## Fff Fff

GBT-MatthewH said:


> I doubt you will see CCX until PBO is ironed out in AGESA.


https://twitter.com/1usmus/status/1190184754018226176


----------



## Belliash

Fff Fff said:


> https://twitter.com/1usmus/status/1190184754018226176



Yep. No offence here, but I personally got a feeling that we are receiving some 'lite' version of what we should get with AGESA 1.0.0.4 from Gigabyte.


----------



## GBT-MatthewH

Belliash said:


> Why MSI provides such option then?


Do you have a screen shot? Last I checked they didnt...



Fff Fff said:


> https://twitter.com/1usmus/status/1190184754018226176


I believe he is referring to this: https://www.techpowerup.com/review/1usmus-custom-power-plan-for-ryzen-3000-zen-2-processors/


----------



## Belliash

GBT-MatthewH said:


> Do you have a screen shot? Last I checked they didnt...
> 
> 
> 
> I believe he is referring to this: https://www.techpowerup.com/review/1usmus-custom-power-plan-for-ryzen-3000-zen-2-processors/


----------



## GBT-MatthewH

Belliash said:


>


Thanks! I'll pass it along.


----------



## Sakaana303

GBT-MatthewH said:


> Try this BIOS and let me know if you can boot with the Xonar: X570 Elite F10B - https://drive.google.com/open?id=1eDDj7NpU5bvMdvUBuYLvXC-XwhoyZdV5



The good: No CMOS reset needed after flashing, just boots up.
The bad: No post or boot when the Xonar is plugged in. Removed it and all good.


----------



## GBT-MatthewH

Sakaana303 said:


> The good: No CMOS reset needed after flashing, just boots up.
> The bad: No post or boot when the Xonar is plugged in. Removed it and all good.


Thanks for the quick reply. I'll let the BIOS team know and update you when I have a new one to try.


----------



## Waltc

Fff Fff said:


> I do not see in the settings PPC Adjustment AND AMD Cool'n'Quiet. Amazing bios by Gigabyte. No CCX ratios, no AMD Cool'n'Quiet.



The info in that link is fully six months old--and the AMD chipset driver recommended is a couple of drivers _older_ than the current one. Why the article is dated Nov 4 I have no clue. Windows 10 *v1909* will be out officially in a few days for everyone--I'm already running it. Also, with x570 (at least) Cool'n Quiet isn't needed as Zen 2 does its internal Cool 'n Quiet on a per-core basis that is far more efficient than the old external Cool'n Quiet utility from AMD that lowered all the cores at the same time. My Zen 2 cores sleep and run as low as 200-300Mhz when idling--the old Cool'nQuiet routines could never even get close to that level of "cooling" efficiency.


----------



## Belliash

GBT-MatthewH said:


> Thanks for the quick reply. I'll let the BIOS team know and update you when I have a new one to try.



When can we expect new version?


----------



## Sakaana303

GBT-MatthewH said:


> Thanks for the quick reply. I'll let the BIOS team know and update you when I have a new one to try.



Thanks a lot m8! Always here to test if needed.


----------



## pal

Fff Fff said:


> I do not see in the settings PPC Adjustment AND AMD Cool'n'Quiet. Amazing bios by Gigabyte. No CCX ratios, no AMD Cool'n'Quiet.


you dont need those. you have this

Global C-state Control = Enabled
Power Supply Idle Control = Low Current Idle
CPPC Preferred Cores = Enabled


----------



## GBT-MatthewH

Belliash said:


> When can we expect new version?


Uh, so you guys reported it Friday.... We don't work weekends... I had an update on Monday, which didn't fix the issue. So I'll report back and update you when I have a new version.


----------



## GBT-MatthewH

Cata79 said:


> You can find it next to the CoolnQuiet option.


This was removed from the AGESA in August...


----------



## Sakaana303

With that new power plan my little 3600 boosts up to 4192. All good.


----------



## MoDeNa

@gsxr1000 many thanks for your tries. I set the same figures in my bios and I got 63.8 ns which is much better than previous values.




I need to check if this is stable with the corresponding software. 

Anyone can see any dangerous value or they are fine?

Cheers!


----------



## Tantawi

Sakaana303 said:


> With that new power plan my little 3600 boosts up to 4192. All good.


With it I saw my boost go to 4,625 for first time in the life of this 3900x!!


----------



## Belliash

Tantawi said:


> With it I saw my boost go to 4,625 for first time in the life of this 3900x!!



How power plan and how recommended BIOS changes affects boost?
Could you try only BIOS configuration changes with other power plan?


----------



## Belcebuu

pal said:


> you dont need those. you have this
> 
> Global C-state Control = Enabled
> Power Supply Idle Control = Low Current Idle
> CPPC Preferred Cores = Enabled


Where is the Power Supply Idle Control? I can't find it
Also c states used to be accessible I can't see them anymore, I'm using latest f10


----------



## gurusmi

Belliash said:


> How power plan and how recommended BIOS changes affects boost?
> Could you try only BIOS configuration changes with other power plan?


Neither BIOS Settings nor Powerplan changed the boost behavior at my 3800x. Same Results in CB20 for SC/MC


----------



## Marius A

as long as 1004b can't provide at least the same results in terms of clock speed which i get with f7c on my x570 master , i wont update to this new bull**** , the bellow screenshot is with single core boosts taken during a run of superpi 1.5xs 16mb run, hwinfox64 latest beta 500ms poling interval, using ryzen balanced plan with cpu at 100% max and min performance and amd august 18 chipset drivers, cpu 3800x is stock pbo on , ram is with xmp loaded but set manually at 3533 with 16-15-15-32-1t


----------



## pal

Belcebuu said:


> Where is the Power Supply Idle Control? I can't find it
> Also c states used to be accessible I can't see them anymore, I'm using latest f10


Not sure, take a look in tweeking, advanced cpu settings


----------



## gsxr1000

MoDeNa said:


> @*gsxr1000* many thanks for your tries. I set the same figures in my bios and I got 63.8 ns which is much better than previous values.
> I need to check if this is stable with the corresponding software.




Hi again Modena, i confirm you must replace 48 by 50 and 294 by 304 !!
one crash in BFV with 48 and 294, but now, after 2h30 of test and game, i can say perfect stability with 50 and 304. Same latency. 

And , if you want try , don t use ryzen master, for bests results CPUZ, CR20, (thanks to user "Marius A") try this:

Vcore CPU = Normal
Vcore dynamique (DVID) = -0,10000V
Dont touch XFR, or AMD CBS, just this :


----------



## JJJJMM

Frietkot Louis said:


> I suppose this is the same SSD chipset as the Corsair MP600.
> For what it's worth, there are similar sequential write speeds dropping to ~1GB/s on the corsair, there's a whole thread on the corsair forum about it.
> It's currently inconclusive what's causing the problem, it <seems> somewhat related to how much the drive is filled up, but people have varying results, for example fine directly after boot into windows, and bad after 10-20 minutes.
> [EDIT] it *might* still be a compatibility issue between the board and the SSD Chipset.....


Thank you all for the thoughtful replies. It does run the same firmware as the Corsair so I'll watch that thread. Thanks again.


----------



## gurusmi

Marius A said:


> as long as 1004b can't provide at least the same results in terms of clock speed which i get with f7c on my x570 master , i wont update to this new bull**** , the bellow screenshot is with single core boosts taken during a run of superpi 1.5xs 16mb run, hwinfox64 latest beta 500ms poling interval, using ryzen balanced plan with cpu at 100% max and min performance and amd august 18 chipset drivers, cpu 3800x is stock pbo on , ram is with xmp loaded but set manually at 3533 with 16-15-15-32-1t


You're right. F7C provides the fastest Clocks. I just reflashed and tried. Nevertheless it has at CB20 the same values in both, SC and MC as F10a.


----------



## Frietkot Louis

JJJJMM said:


> Thank you all for the thoughtful replies. It does run the same firmware as the Corsair so I'll watch that thread. Thanks again.


I'll do the same dude. I'm in the same ballpark with my MP600  Good luck !


----------



## Diablo85

athkatla said:


> Are your SATA drives using the AMD SATA controller?
> If you connected your SATA drives after installing the AMD chipset drivers then you have to update them manually from the local folder where the files have been extracted. Or you can reinstall the whole package.
> Sent from my BLA-L29 using Tapatalk


Did that. Been that way since I reinstalled windows at the end of September, when I was still on F5B/F5C for Xtreme.


----------



## Marius A

gurusmi said:


> You're right. F7C provides the fastest Clocks. I just reflashed and tried. Nevertheless it has at CB20 the same values in both, SC and MC as F10a.


that's why i said i wont flash untill they give the same clocks as on f7c so that we get a an improvement in performance instead of same results with lower clock speeds


----------



## bluechris

To add to the people here that have problems with disks, i concur that if i enable CSM a Sata disk that i have in Port1 is disapearing on bios. I enable again CSM and the disk with the windows10 is there. Crazy stuff, i thought CSM is for 3nd party controller and devices and not for the onboard ones...

I am still with F6e in my Pro

Also


gsxr1000 said:


> Hi again Modena, i confirm you must replace 48 by 50 and 294 by 304 !!
> one crash in BFV with 48 and 294, but now, after 2h30 of test and game, i can say perfect stability with 50 and 304. Same latency.
> 
> And , if you want try , don t use ryzen master, for bests results CPUZ, CR20, (thanks to user "Marius A") try this:
> 
> Vcore CPU = Normal
> Vcore dynamique (DVID) = -0,10000V
> Dont touch XFR, or AMD CBS, just this :


If i do this with -0.1 in my 3600 in windows i get a restart. But i get best results with the above settings but maximum 0.0250v


Also i have a question guys, what i havent choose in bios that dont let my cpu go bellow 3600mhz? my idle HZ are 3600 which is not logical right? no processes running and im there always


----------



## GoforceReloaded

GBT-MatthewH said:


> Thanks for the quick reply. I'll let the BIOS team know and update you when I have a new one to try.


Hello,

I have the same issue like others with the new bios F10a. (Bios F5B is working)


My setup :

CPU: 3900X
RAM : 4*8GB 3600C14
MB: Gigabyte X570 Xtreme
PCIe x16 3 (last PCIe in the bottom) : Creative Sound Blaster AE-9
GPU: RTX 2080 Ti Trio X

With the bios F10A and when the sound card is plugged in, unable to boot, I see the logo gigabyte with DEL/F12 etc... to enter bios / boot devices .... but nothing happen, tested multiple times.

Without the Creative Sound Blaster AE-9, it's just booting fine.

I also tested with a Creative Sound Blaster ZXR and Creative Sound Blaster AE-7, same issue with the AE-9, stucked on the gigabyte logo when a Sound Card is plugged in to PCIe X16 with the X570 Xtreme.



I have reverted to bios F5B until a working bios is released  ^^

Think you should remove the bios F10A from the website or you will "brick" a lot of PC : p (simple fix is to remove the sound card and revert back to previous bios but there's plenty of peoples who don't have the knowledge )


----------



## Belliash

GoforceReloaded said:


> Hello,
> 
> I have the same issue like others with the new bios F10a. (Bios F5B is working)
> 
> 
> My setup :
> 
> CPU: 3900X
> RAM : 4*8GB 3600C14
> MB: Gigabyte X570 Xtreme
> PCIe x16 3 (last PCIe in the bottom) : Creative Sound Blaster AE-9
> GPU: RTX 2080 Ti Trio X
> 
> With the bios F10A and when the sound card is plugged in, unable to boot, I see the logo gigabyte with DEL/F12 etc... to enter bios / boot devices .... but nothing happen, tested multiple times.
> 
> Without the Creative Sound Blaster AE-9, it's just booting fine.
> 
> I also tested with a Creative Sound Blaster ZXR and Creative Sound Blaster AE-7, same issue with the AE-9, stucked on the gigabyte logo when a Sound Card is plugged in to PCIe X16 with the X570 Xtreme.
> 
> 
> 
> I have reverted to bios F5B until a working bios is released  ^^
> 
> Think you should remove the bios F10A from the website or you will "brick" a lot of PC : p (simple fix is to remove the sound card and revert back to previous bios but there's plenty of peoples who don't have the knowledge )


How can they brick PCs with QFLash+? Doesn't it allow to flash new BIOS from pendrive even when BIOS is corrupted?


----------



## V1TRU

Cannot understand how an heavy malfunction such as NETWORK CARD NOT WORKING PROPERLY is not the priority of bios Gigabyte team.

Has someone news about it? Should I open rma practice or we are supposed to wait a firmware fix?


----------



## gsxr1000

bluechris said:


> .... my idle HZ are 3600 which is not logical right? no processes running and im there always



Hi, firstly the settings given by "Mariius A" work perfectly for Aorus Master with 3900X, don't know for your CPU.. And for your idle frequency, see your power management and configure your cpu minimal state in ryzen power plan. For example, for my 3900x i put 59% and i'm at 2200 mhz in idle.


----------



## GoforceReloaded

Belliash said:


> How can they brick PCs with QFLash+? Doesn't it allow to flash new BIOS from pendrive even when BIOS is corrupted?


Sure, but QFLASH+ only work if the cpu is not installed, no ? xD (written in the manual)

Tested QFLASH + 1h ago (with everything connected to the PC) and it did absolutely nothing (yes, the system was off on and renamed the bios F5B in "GIGABYTE.bin" on a USB drive in FAT16/32 plugged to white usb port before pressing the QFLASH+ button), had to remove the sound card to reflash bios F5B on the main bios. (after i tested the backup bios with F5B was just working fine)

And like i said, not everyone has the knowledge to do theses stuff, even if the simple fix is to remove the sound card and reflash the bios with a previous version.

At least, they should write a note like "don't use the bios F10a if you are using a sound card in PCIe X1 / X16 slots" on the bios download page.


----------



## Belliash

GoforceReloaded said:


> Sure, but QFLASH+ only work if the cpu is not installed, no ? xD (written in the manual)
> 
> Tested QFLASH + 1h ago (with everything connected to the PC) and it did absolutely nothing (yes, the system was off on and renamed the bios F5B in "GIGABYTE.bin" on a USB drive in FAT16/32 plugged to white usb port), had to remove the sound card to reflash bios F5B on the main bios. (after i tested the backup bios with F5B was just working fine)
> 
> And like i said, not everyone has the knowledge to do theses stuff, even if the simple fix is to remove the sound card and reflash the bios with a previous version.
> 
> At least, they should write a note like "don't use this bios if you are using a sound card in PCIe X1 / X16 slots" on the bios download page.


I flashed F5f from F5b using QFLash+. Inserted pendrive and pressed qflash+ button. PC powered on, flashed BIOS and booted up.


----------



## GoforceReloaded

Belliash said:


> I flashed F5f from F5b using QFLash+. Inserted pendrive and pressed qflash+ button. PC powered on, flashed BIOS and booted up.


Just saw in the manual that I needed to reset the switch on the X570 Xtreme to their default state (Main + Dual bios) before using QFLASH, mine was (Main + Single bios), maybe it was that.

Never used QFLASH+ before.

I presume the PC power on itself when using the QFLASH+ button ? ^^

Will retest it anoter time : p

It's also written in the manual "Q-Flash Plus will update the main BIOS only if run without the CPU installed.", so it would not even work in my case if the manual is correct since i'm using the main bios.


----------



## matthew87

V1TRU said:


> Cannot understand how an heavy malfunction such as NETWORK CARD NOT WORKING PROPERLY is not the priority of bios Gigabyte team.
> 
> Has someone news about it? Should I open rma practice or we are supposed to wait a firmware fix?


I've had no issues with the included Intel WiFi module?

What's the issue exactly and how's it been determined to be a Gigabyte BIOS / Firmware issue?


----------



## Belliash

GoforceReloaded said:


> Just saw in the manual that I needed to reset the switch on the X570 Xtreme to their default state (Main + Dual bios) before using QFLASH, mine was (Main + Single bios), maybe it was that.
> 
> Never used QFLASH+ before.
> 
> I presume the PC power on itself when using the QFLASH+ button ? ^^
> 
> Will retest it anoter time : p
> 
> It's also written in the manual "Q-Flash Plus will update the main BIOS only if run without the CPU installed.", so it would not even work in my case if the manual is correct since i'm using the main bios.


Worked for me on Aorus Elite (w/o DualBIOS) with all components installed.


----------



## balzakur

Hey guys, i have a problem with bsods on new ryzen build. Rig is r5 3600 with x570 aorus elite, 2x8gb kingston predator 3200mhz. 
So everything booted fine from the first time, and still is even with the latest bios update, but when using windows with simple tasks like browsing google chrome i got random bsods sometimes after 4+ hours sometimes after 1 day or more, irql_not less or equal and dpc_clock_watchdog something like that. I stress tested pc multiple times with prime 95, occt, memtest, etc... notihng caught error or bsod.

Does somebody had similar problem? I think its ram compatibility issue, but maybe there is a chance its cpu or mobo?


----------



## 1kari

If you are using an XMP memory profile, you need to manually specify its voltage. I had such a problem.


----------



## St0RM53

Hey @*GBT-MatthewH*
x570 aorus master owner with 3800x here


Definitely some issues with the 1.0.0.4B update
EDC limit although appears correct in ryzen master you lose points. After you set it to 0 (aka default) you gain points
Cinebench R20, 4981 with EDC at 999 (aka 600 mobo max), and 5025 with EDC at 0. With both power plans (AMD high perf and 1usmus). All other power limits at max. 

The only difference i can observe with 1usmus power plan is that on single thread benchmark it uses "fastest core of the system" (gold star) and doesn't change cores randomly but clocks are the same.


However more importantly RAM stability is broken. I dropped ram coverage 7-8 fold..from over 7000% to under 800% with the same exact settings.
I will be using the bios switch to go back to 1.0.0.3ABBA to check if there is something else that's causing it but i doubt it.


----------



## balzakur

1kari said:


> If you are using an XMP memory profile, you need to manually specify its voltage. I had such a problem.


Voltage is @1.38 when using xmp can't change it to 1.35 it defaults to 1.38, but i was also trying with default settings 2400mhz 1.2v


----------



## ShropshireJohn

Cold boots are still a massive issue for me on the X570 Elite with the latest bios, I have to turn the pc on/off 5 times before it'll boot.


----------



## bluechris

gsxr1000 said:


> Hi, firstly the settings given by "Mariius A" work perfectly for Aorus Master with 3900X, don't know for your CPU.. And for your idle frequency, see your power management and configure your cpu minimal state in ryzen power plan. For example, for my 3900x i put 59% and i'm at 2200 mhz in idle.


Thank you, i haven't thought that, i had performance power plan.


----------



## pschorr1123

bluechris said:


> To add to the people here that have problems with disks, i concur that if i enable CSM a Sata disk that i have in Port1 is disapearing on bios. I enable again CSM and the disk with the windows10 is there. Crazy stuff, i thought CSM is for 3nd party controller and devices and not for the onboard ones...
> 
> I am still with F6e in my Pro
> 
> Also
> 
> 
> If i do this with -0.1 in my 3600 in windows i get a restart. But i get best results with the above settings but maximum 0.0250v
> 
> Also i have a question guys, what i havent choose in bios that dont let my cpu go bellow 3600mhz? my idle HZ are 3600 which is not logical right? no processes running and im there always



First of all you have to use Ryzen Master to see if your cores are sleeping otherwise it will report the last speed it was running before the core went to sleep. Edit:Ryzen Master is the utility that can see the sleeping cores for now...


You also may need to use an updated AMD Chipset driver. They had a couple major revisions over the past few months with major "fixes" (ie destiny 2 fix, idle voltages, etc)

You may also need to ensure that you are using the AMD Ryzen Balanced Power Plan and not the default Windows one.


----------



## pschorr1123

St0RM53 said:


> Hey @*GBT-MatthewH*
> x570 aorus master owner with 3800x here
> 
> 
> Definitely some issues with the 1.0.0.4B update
> EDC limit although appears correct in ryzen master you lose points. After you set it to 0 (aka default) you gain points
> Cinebench R20, 4981 with EDC at 999 (aka 600 mobo max), and 5025 with EDC at 0. With both power plans (AMD high perf and 1usmus). All other power limits at max.
> 
> The only difference i can observe with 1usmus power plan is that on single thread benchmark it uses "fastest core of the system" (gold star) and doesn't change cores randomly but clocks are the same.
> 
> 
> However more importantly RAM stability is broken. I dropped ram coverage 7-8 fold..from over 7000% to under 800% with the same exact settings.
> I will be using the bios switch to go back to 1.0.0.3ABBA to check if there is something else that's causing it but i doubt it.



Just wanted to mention that some of the default load "XMP" RAM timings have changed between bios versions for my kit. I manually tune every setting but if one were to just load xmp and forget about it the changed timings can cause instability for some kits. Also the tighter timings may be the main reasin for any performance gains.


----------



## pal

balzakur said:


> Voltage is @1.38 when using xmp can't change it to 1.35 it defaults to 1.38, but i was also trying with default settings 2400mhz 1.2v


1.38v is just reading, else it is 1.35. if you want reading 1.35v you need to set it manualy to 1.33


----------



## balzakur

Ok, so there is explanation for that, so trying to set manually 1.35v on xmp profile wouldn't make a difference in my case of random bsods


----------



## V1TRU

matthew87 said:


> I've had no issues with the included Intel WiFi module?
> 
> 
> 
> What's the issue exactly and how's it been determined to be a Gigabyte BIOS / Firmware issue?


https://www.reddit.com/r/gigabyte/c..._source=amp&utm_medium=&utm_content=post_body


----------



## Alex0401

X570 AURUS MASTER updated to F10A with AGESA 1004 B.
 XMP profile. The memory works well without errors. I would like to know, from the photo you can say that everything is fine in my system? Thank.


----------



## Kreeker

pschorr1123 said:


> First of all you have to use Ryzen Master to see if your cores are sleeping otherwise it will report the last speed it was running before the core went to sleep. Edit:Ryzen Master is the utility that can see the sleeping cores for now...
> 
> 
> You also may need to use an updated AMD Chipset driver. They had a couple major revisions over the past few months with major "fixes" (ie destiny 2 fix, idle voltages, etc)
> 
> You may also need to ensure that you are using the AMD Ryzen Balanced Power Plan and not the default Windows one.


Is the Ryzen Balanced Power Plan the one to use? I've read conflicting reports. Some saying to run the windows Balanced Power Plan and others saying to run the Ryzen Balanced Power Plan.


----------



## Nordwind2000

@GBT-MatthewH

Any suggestions for issues with the F10a on the Ultra?

No Post, when PCIe-Expansion-Card is plugged in...


----------



## JJJJMM

Frietkot Louis said:


> I'll do the same dude. I'm in the same ballpark with my MP600  Good luck !



I've contacted and heard back from Sabrent Support. I sent them the link from the Corsair forum. They said they'll research a solution and get back to me. I'll let you know what I hear. :thumb:


----------



## St0RM53

pschorr1123 said:


> Just wanted to mention that some of the default load "XMP" RAM timings have changed between bios versions for my kit. I manually tune every setting but if one were to just load xmp and forget about it the changed timings can cause instability for some kits. Also the tighter timings may be the main reasin for any performance gains.



I run manual timings and voltages (VDDP/VDDG/SOC etc). They are exactly the same. I re-tested the ABBA bios and i get lots of more coverage. Plus i get +50points in Cinebench R20 even after the EDC "fix" in the new one..1.0.0.4B is totally broken. Gigabyte needs to fix this along all the other problems it introduced. Might as well fix their other software as well, more specifically rgbfusion which crashes and restarts forever until you kill check_kill.exe manually and one in 50 times it will launch without crashing.


----------



## St0RM53

Alex0401 said:


> X570 AURUS MASTER updated to F10A with AGESA 1004 B.
> XMP profile. The memory works well without errors. I would like to know, from the photo you can say that everything is fine in my system? Thank.



Yes it works, but for how long is the question.
You need to test stability with a program like Karhu Ram test and see how much coverage you can get before an error appears.


----------



## Belliash

St0RM53 said:


> I run manual timings and voltages (VDDP/VDDG/SOC etc). They are exactly the same. I re-tested the ABBA bios and i get lots of more coverage. Plus i get +50points in Cinebench R20 even after the EDC "fix" in the new one..1.0.0.4B is totally broken. Gigabyte needs to fix this along all the other problems it introduced. Might as well fix their other software as well, more specifically rgbfusion which crashes and restarts forever until you kill check_kill.exe manually and one in 50 times it will launch without crashing.



They could at lease allow to set primary color from BIOS...


----------



## Belliash

Actually F5f for Aorus Elite is best I ever tried. I would just like to get rid of AER errors.


----------



## GBT-MatthewH

St0RM53 said:


> Definitely some issues with the 1.0.0.4B update
> EDC limit although appears correct in ryzen master you lose points. After you set it to 0 (aka default) you gain points


We are looking into this.



St0RM53 said:


> Cinebench R20, 4981 with EDC at 999 (aka 600 mobo max), and 5025 with EDC at 0. With both power plans (AMD high perf and 1usmus). All other power limits at max.
> 
> The only difference I can observe with 1usmus power plan is that on single thread benchmark it uses "fastest core of the system" (gold star) and doesn't change cores randomly but clocks are the same.


I have read alot of posts here, reddit, and else where. I am not convinced this power plan really helps with anything but "perception". Maybe it does help performance in certain situations? Not sure. Does not seem to be a magic bullet.



St0RM53 said:


> However more importantly RAM stability is broken. I dropped ram coverage 7-8 fold..from over 7000% to under 800% with the same exact settings.
> I will be using the bios switch to go back to 1.0.0.3ABBA to check if there is something else that's causing it but i doubt it.


1004B introduced alot of changes to memory training. Things wont be the same (for better or worse) if you compare 1003 -> 1004.


----------



## Belliash

GBT-MatthewH said:


> 1004B introduced alot of changes to memory training. Things wont be the same (for better or worse) if you compare 1003 -> 1004.



There should be no difference when all timings set manually, right?


----------



## pschorr1123

Kreeker said:


> Is the Ryzen Balanced Power Plan the one to use? I've read conflicting reports. Some saying to run the windows Balanced Power Plan and others saying to run the Ryzen Balanced Power Plan.


Short answer yes Ryzen Balanced is the way to go for most.

Give this a read for a better explanation: https://community.amd.com/community/gaming/blog/2017/04/06/amd-ryzen-community-update-3


----------



## pschorr1123

St0RM53 said:


> I run manual timings and voltages (VDDP/VDDG/SOC etc). They are exactly the same. I re-tested the ABBA bios and i get lots of more coverage. Plus i get +50points in Cinebench R20 even after the EDC "fix" in the new one..1.0.0.4B is totally broken. Gigabyte needs to fix this along all the other problems it introduced. Might as well fix their other software as well, more specifically rgbfusion which crashes and restarts forever until you kill check_kill.exe manually and one in 50 times it will launch without crashing.


I hear ya, I would love to use SIV to control my fans from within Windows but did you see the reddit post about the EDC bug in the latest AGESA 1.0.0.4? Basically you have to set PBO to manual then set EDC to 0 (which will set to board default)

Better detail here:https://old.reddit.com/r/Amd/comments/dqwcpo/agesa_1004_pbo_bug_and_how_to_fix_it/

AMD really needs to invest the $ from Zen 2 sales towards developers/ beta testers, etc

I only mentioned the changed timings when only loading XMP as I see a lot of users here just load XMP and plug in 1.35 for DDR voltage and call it a day. If you are not documenting all RAM Timings that can cause issues especially when none of the changes in bios are documented. 

off topic but has anyone seen the Moore's Law video when he is @ Hot Chips and someone asked Jim Keller and Raja "what about Spectre and Meltdown?' They both busted out laughing so hard that they nearly soiled themselves. That's how they feel about their customers data. In fact Spectre and Meltdown has lead to record profits and 14nm shortages as Data Centers have to order 20-30% more servers to negate the 20-30% performance loss. And I hear NetCat is even worse but no one seems to care and media outlets are silent. But they report how AMDs Zen 2 chips not hitting advertised boost clocks must be a scam lead by AMD. The main editor from Paid Perspective has this board paired with a 3900X yet every week complains how "X570 still can't run my RAM or be stable" And when ABBA dropped he was like " well AMD will release it this month but it will take several weeks for vendors to get it and produce a bios and push it out to consumers. Yet failed to see the abba official bios already live on the website. Being a media person I'm sure he could have contacted a GB rep and got a bios before we did. If this isn't bias then its gross incompetence either way a shame.


----------



## samesame

Had to update to 10A to get RDR2 working. Working fine so far.


----------



## Sakaana303

1kari said:


> If you are using an XMP memory profile, you need to manually specify its voltage. I had such a problem.



XMP profile works just fine here (no manual voltage setting needed). Its kinda strange how different this board works in a few cases.


----------



## MikeS3000

The better question about the potentially broken EDC limit is whether or not we are leaving performance on the table? PBO on 1.0.0.4 is working the best yet for me (see some of my other posts with scores) but in Ryzen Master with EDC set at 0 in BIOS (shows 140A I think on RM) it maxes out to 100% during multithread benchmarks. If this is broken, perhaps we can actually unlock higher EDC values and squeeze a bit more out of PBO.


----------



## polygonhell

Sakaana303 said:


> XMP profile works just fine here (no manual voltage setting needed). Its kinda strange how different this board works in a few cases.


It’s the same for me, doesn’t require you to specify the voltage, doesn’t show the updated voltage in the BIOS, but it’s correct when booted to Windows.


----------



## jonnybueno

*Pro Wifi SmartFan Issues*

After updating to the last beta bios I lost control of several fan headers both through the bios and SIV... tried clearing cmos but no fix. reverting to F6B seems to have resolved the issue.


----------



## chucky27

jonnybueno said:


> After updating to the last beta bios I lost control of several fan headers both through the bios and SIV... tried clearing cmos but no fix. reverting to F6B seems to have resolved the issue.


I'm also experiencing some issues with fans on f10a, but some weirdness also happened on F6x bioses. Issues are with SYS_FAN4 that's on the second controller (SYS_1 and 2 are fine): sometimes it gets stuck at ~1000RPM and there's nothing you can do via SIV or UEFI. Poweroff with PSU switch off fixes that, will try find the pattern and also test without ErP enabled. And as mentioned in my older post, editing curves in UEFI is very buggy for me: edit one fan, move to another, then suddenly some other fan may reset itself to some non-default looking curve and starts spinning at full RPM. Hope it's not a HW issue and can be fixed in the future updates and not in a new MB revision. FANs are 3x Notcua A12x25-PWM connected to SYS_1,2,4.


----------



## St0RM53

GBT-MatthewH said:


> We are looking into this.
> 
> 
> I have read alot of posts here, reddit, and else where. I am not convinced this power plan really helps with anything but "perception". Maybe it does help performance in certain situations? Not sure. Does not seem to be a magic bullet.
> 
> 
> 
> 1004B introduced alot of changes to memory training. Things wont be the same (for better or worse) if you compare 1003 -> 1004.





Thanks a lot Matthew. Good to know you are working on it. AMD needs to release new chipset drivers as well.




pschorr1123 said:


> I hear ya, I would love to use SIV to control my fans from within Windows but did you see the reddit post about the EDC bug in the latest AGESA 1.0.0.4? Basically you have to set PBO to manual then set EDC to 0 (which will set to board default)
> 
> Better detail here:https://old.reddit.com/r/Amd/comments/dqwcpo/agesa_1004_pbo_bug_and_how_to_fix_it/
> 
> AMD really needs to invest the $ from Zen 2 sales towards developers/ beta testers, etc
> 
> I only mentioned the changed timings when only loading XMP as I see a lot of users here just load XMP and plug in 1.35 for DDR voltage and call it a day. If you are not documenting all RAM Timings that can cause issues especially when none of the changes in bios are documented.
> 
> off topic but has anyone seen the Moore's Law video when he is @ Hot Chips and someone asked Jim Keller and Raja "what about Spectre and Meltdown?' They both busted out laughing so hard that they nearly soiled themselves. That's how they feel about their customers data. In fact Spectre and Meltdown has lead to record profits and 14nm shortages as Data Centers have to order 20-30% more servers to negate the 20-30% performance loss. And I hear NetCat is even worse but no one seems to care and media outlets are silent. But they report how AMDs Zen 2 chips not hitting advertised boost clocks must be a scam lead by AMD. The main editor from Paid Perspective has this board paired with a 3900X yet every week complains how "X570 still can't run my RAM or be stable" And when ABBA dropped he was like " well AMD will release it this month but it will take several weeks for vendors to get it and produce a bios and push it out to consumers. Yet failed to see the abba official bios already live on the website. Being a media person I'm sure he could have contacted a GB rep and got a bios before we did. If this isn't bias then its gross incompetence either way a shame.



Yes i know it was on my initial post a few pages behind:
https://www.overclock.net/forum/11-...570-aorus-owners-thread-372.html#post28183996


----------



## jonnybueno

chucky27 said:


> I'm also experiencing some issues with fans on f10a, but some weirdness also happened on F6x bioses. Issues are with SYS_FAN4 that's on the second controller (SYS_1 and 2 are fine): sometimes it gets stuck at ~1000RPM and there's nothing you can do via SIV or UEFI. Poweroff with PSU switch off fixes that, will try find the pattern and also test without ErP enabled. And as mentioned in my older post, editing curves in UEFI is very buggy for me: edit one fan, move to another, then suddenly some other fan may reset itself to some non-default looking curve and starts spinning at full RPM. Hope it's not a HW issue and can be fixed in the future updates and not in a new MB revision. FANs are 3x Notcua A12x25-PWM connected to SYS_1,2,4.


@*GBT-MatthewH*

On my Pro Wifi I lost control of headers 6/5/4 completely... Bios and SIV showed 0 RPM for all headers although fans were spinning. Tried loading optimized settings in bios with no luck. Clearing CMOS allowed SIV and the bios to show a RPM reading but they were then stuck at 500 RPM. 

I don't tinker too much with bios settings since I'm not very knowledgeable but I do enable ERP and XMP, disable sata hot plugging and CSM. Using PWM fans and switching between auto/voltage/pwm causes the fans to stop completely. After flashing back to 1003ABBA no problems at all.


----------



## kanobe

ShropshireJohn said:


> Cold boots are still a massive issue for me on the X570 Elite with the latest bios, I have to turn the pc on/off 5 times before it'll boot.


I had a very similar issue to this on my x570 master. I'm running 4 x 16gb DIMMs, since the machine was 100% stable after getting into windows and could pass memtest, I had put it down to BIOS instability.. eventually my machine failed to POST at all and it turned out I had a faulty DIMM. Replaced the DIMM and my coldboot issues also completely dissapeared.


----------



## ChristianHP

I have the same problem with loosing control on most of my fans as described above on F10A on Aorus PRO.

Did anyone try the 1usmus Custom Power Plan for a day or two already and if so, any bugs?


----------



## Belliash

ChristianHP said:


> I have the same problem with loosing control on most of my fans as described above on F10A on Aorus PRO.
> 
> Did anyone try the 1usmus Custom Power Plan for a day or two already and if so, any bugs?


I rather wonder how big impact have changes made in BIOS configuration and power plan itself...


----------



## pal

ChristianHP said:


> I have the same problem with loosing control on most of my fans as described above on F10A on Aorus PRO.
> 
> Did anyone try the 1usmus Custom Power Plan for a day or two already and if so, any bugs?


well on my PRO fans are working fine, didnt notice any differnce. F10A, runing 1usmus plan too. Fans i have connected to : cpu, sys 1, sys 6 pump and sys 4


----------



## S_Bodi

> Did anyone try the 1usmus Custom Power Plan for a day or two already and if so, any bugs?


I tried it, made no difference. X570 Master, 3700x, 2x16 GB RAM, Win 10.


----------



## MoDeNa

After testing these days the F10a (1.0.0.4 B) in the Aorus Xtreme I think I will return to F5b (1.0.0.3 ABBA). Previous bios was more stable with my RAM and if I apply offset -0.1V to the 3900x I get better scores in CB20, both MC and SC, better boost clocks while gaming, lower temperatures and without latency volatility in my RAM (2x16 GB G.Skill 3200MHz CL 14 @ 3800 CL 16).

I would also like to ask why there are settings by duplicate? E.g: infinity fabric, memory and PBO parameteres within both AMD CBS and AMD Overclock menus. I was encountering that to better apply the values I set for these parameteres I had to do it twice in both menus...


----------



## Frietkot Louis

I have removed my Xonar Essence STX soundcard (using onboard audio now) and updated to 1.0.0.4

So far so good :
- Benchmark scores have improved
- Less heat on the CPU and chipset
- All fans still working
- Read dead redemption Launcher working now (!)

Please note that I use a -0.100V negative voltage offset + HIGH LLC which has the best results on my 3900x
For gaming or economy I use per-ccd 'overclocking/overvolting & underclocking/undervolting' in Ryzen Master


----------



## chucky27

jonnybueno said:


> @*GBT-MatthewH*
> 
> On my Pro Wifi I lost control of headers 6/5/4 completely... Bios and SIV showed 0 RPM for all headers although fans were spinning. Tried loading optimized settings in bios with no luck. Clearing CMOS allowed SIV and the bios to show a RPM reading but they were then stuck at 500 RPM.
> 
> I don't tinker too much with bios settings since I'm not very knowledgeable but I do enable ERP and XMP, disable sata hot plugging and CSM. Using PWM fans and switching between auto/voltage/pwm causes the fans to stop completely. After flashing back to 1003ABBA no problems at all.


That's how it started happening for me, used to use SIV on F6c/d/e bioses and SYS_4 started to get stuck at ~500RPM, thought that it was SIV issue. Then 1004 agesa bioses came and i moved to SmartFan in UEFI, and now it's ~1000RPM and other curve editing issues described earlier. 
@*GBT-MatthewH* Could you please take a look into it. Happy to provide any additional info if needed or test a hotfix version.


----------



## Ohim

I have returned to 1.0.0.3ABBA . I`m using Windows 10 1909 (Release preview ring) Gskill 3200 CL14 OC to 3600 CL14. 3700X + PBO gives me the best results doing CB20 runs. I know it doesn`t say much about overall performance but i do this bench because it`s fast and gives me instant numbers without having to waste days testing stuff. 

In AIDA i have ~66.3 - 66.7 ns memory latency.

With 1.0.0.4B i get about ~4900 score .. sometimes it even drops to below 4800 using the exact same BIOS settings.


----------



## pschorr1123

ChristianHP said:


> I have the same problem with loosing control on most of my fans as described above on F10A on Aorus PRO.
> 
> Did anyone try the 1usmus Custom Power Plan for a day or two already and if so, any bugs?


I tried the 1usmus power plan the other day and actually saw clock regression with my setup. My CB scores dropped and my max boost was like before abba bios 4350 max.

IDK, I'm sure the power plan works very well for 3900X owners as even with abba bios they weren't quite hitting 4.6 and for others that were having issues. could also be that I'm still on the beta GB Matt provided a few days back.

Anyway, don't expect the power plan to be a magic bullet and temper your expectations.

3700x


----------



## RaXelliX

On my 3800X using F7b (1.0.0.3 ABBA) the power plan did increase my CB scores a little. Like less than 1%. Now in CB20 i get 5093/527
Using 1903 Win10. I have yet to test F10a.


----------



## ShropshireJohn

kanobe said:


> I had a very similar issue to this on my x570 master. I'm running 4 x 16gb DIMMs, since the machine was 100% stable after getting into windows and could pass memtest, I had put it down to BIOS instability.. eventually my machine failed to POST at all and it turned out I had a faulty DIMM. Replaced the DIMM and my coldboot issues also completely dissapeared.


Thanks for your reply, I've tested these RAM sticks for over 24 hours without error at this point, surely they'd show errors if they were faulty?


----------



## athkatla

I once had a ddr3 dimm that was faulty but memtest86 never showed an error.
Stress with more tools if you want to be sure.

Sent from my BLA-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## gsxr1000

@Ohim (and @*MoDeNa* if need ^^)
LOT OF PEOPLE HAVE PROBLEM WITH F10A, YOU MUST TRY THIS ON OLDER/OTHER VERSION

i've gskill memory F4-3200C14D-32GTZ (2x16), and you can use @3800 without problem of stability. 

try this memory setting:

DDR Voltage = 1.42
VDDG manual and 950 
SOC voltage 1100

And (see pictures if need) 16 16 16 16 32 48 

tRFC=304
ProcODT=53.3
CAD Bus= 24 24 24 24
Rtt= Disable - RZQ/3 - RZQ/1

Source (line 82): https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1c3RTF_ZPjep-Zfimgoca2Ef1gSjZM0rSHVWLkknbfUI/edit#gid=0


@*MoDeNa* : with offset -0,10 and pbo (setting by "Marius A", thx again, here: https://www.overclock.net/forum/28183292-post3700.html ) like you, under F10A and 1004, CBR20 7540 - 529 , and my best result CPUZ : https://valid.x86.fr/47p5sb

For me , as you can see, F10A/1004 work very well... 

I ve try "1usmus powerplan" , not good , work well but not the best bench (except only CBR20 7549 - 532) , and regression in daily usage + idle temp, with "ryzen power plan" [email protected] , and "1usmus power plan" [email protected] (all tested with offset -0,10 setting and pbo "Marius A")


Like pschorr1123 ,"1usmus power plan" is a regression for my setup. Not bad, but not best.


----------



## wolfwalker

Just popped an X570 Elite under my ole 2700X in place of a MSI B450. Most recent bios updated.

I have a F4-3200C14D-32GTZSK mem kit, which I specifically bought for it's tight 3200mhz timings awhile ago.
The B450 would manage this at 3000mhz with fairly tight timings, not quite the XMP ratings, but good.
This X570, I literally can't get it to boot with anything but stock/default/auto settings, so 2133 and I think it
auto'd to cas15 or so.

I tried raising the voltage manually, up to 1.45 even, and most of the time it won't boot, even with just that change.
I've tried XMP, nada, I've tried manually entering XMP settings, nada, I've tried (with voltage manually up) setting
3000 or 2400, nada. Well I did get 2400 to kinda-sorta boot but it was clearly unhappy.
And when it does become unhappy it resets the bios to defaults instead of just resetting the memory lol..

Am I just asking too much with two 16gb sticks on an AMD platform? Prior to this, on the B450, I had 2x8 
gskill that ran it's XMP fine, but I couldn't run 4 of them at speed. I'd settled on 2x16 at 3K, but now I'm 
down even further it seems.


Different board, different ram, different CPU? Where do I go from here?
I know it's a relatively small daily difference but it's the principle of the thing lol


----------



## RojoVerdeCiejo

I’m not at my home computer now. But I think I have the same or very similar mem kit. I do know it’s G.Skill 3200 MHz, 14 timing, 32gb (2x16). I’m running it on X570 Master (3900X) on the last 1.0.0.3abba BIOS with XMP, I upped the mem voltage to something like 1.36 or 1.37, passed all ram tests and working flawlessly. I used the same mem kit on a previous build and it to needed a voltage boost to achieve reliable performance.

Maybe try the previous BIOS. I haven’t upgraded due to reports of memory problems and some conflicting information on whether or not there is any performance gain. I’ll wait until Gigabyte gets more time to fine tune their BIOS with 1.0.0.4


----------



## athkatla

wolfwalker said:


> Just popped an X570 Elite under my ole 2700X in place of a MSI B450. Most recent bios updated.
> 
> 
> 
> I have a F4-3200C14D-32GTZSK mem kit, which I specifically bought for it's tight 3200mhz timings awhile ago.
> 
> The B450 would manage this at 3000mhz with fairly tight timings, not quite the XMP ratings, but good.
> 
> This X570, I literally can't get it to boot with anything but stock/default/auto settings, so 2133 and I think it
> 
> auto'd to cas15 or so.
> 
> 
> 
> I tried raising the voltage manually, up to 1.45 even, and most of the time it won't boot, even with just that change.
> 
> I've tried XMP, nada, I've tried manually entering XMP settings, nada, I've tried (with voltage manually up) setting
> 
> 3000 or 2400, nada. Well I did get 2400 to kinda-sorta boot but it was clearly unhappy.
> 
> And when it does become unhappy it resets the bios to defaults instead of just resetting the memory lol..
> 
> 
> 
> Am I just asking too much with two 16gb sticks on an AMD platform? Prior to this, on the B450, I had 2x8
> 
> gskill that ran it's XMP fine, but I couldn't run 4 of them at speed. I'd settled on 2x16 at 3K, but now I'm
> 
> down even further it seems.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Different board, different ram, different CPU? Where do I go from here?
> 
> I know it's a relatively small daily difference but it's the principle of the thing lol


https://www.gskill.com/qvl/165/168/1536215586/F4-3200C14D-32GTZSK-Qvl

This kit is qualified for the Elite.
Are you using a2-b2 slots?

Sent from my BLA-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## wolfwalker

I'm in A1 and B1.

But I will rip those the heck out and stick them in the other slots if you think it's worth a shot.
I (thought) I read in the manual those were the prefered slots for two sticks, A1/B1.


----------



## athkatla

Nope A2-b2

Sent from my BLA-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## bluechris

wolfwalker said:


> Just popped an X570 Elite under my ole 2700X in place of a MSI B450. Most recent bios updated.
> 
> I have a F4-3200C14D-32GTZSK mem kit, which I specifically bought for it's tight 3200mhz timings awhile ago.
> The B450 would manage this at 3000mhz with fairly tight timings, not quite the XMP ratings, but good.
> This X570, I literally can't get it to boot with anything but stock/default/auto settings, so 2133 and I think it
> auto'd to cas15 or so.
> 
> I tried raising the voltage manually, up to 1.45 even, and most of the time it won't boot, even with just that change.
> I've tried XMP, nada, I've tried manually entering XMP settings, nada, I've tried (with voltage manually up) setting
> 3000 or 2400, nada. Well I did get 2400 to kinda-sorta boot but it was clearly unhappy.
> And when it does become unhappy it resets the bios to defaults instead of just resetting the memory lol..
> 
> Am I just asking too much with two 16gb sticks on an AMD platform? Prior to this, on the B450, I had 2x8
> gskill that ran it's XMP fine, but I couldn't run 4 of them at speed. I'd settled on 2x16 at 3K, but now I'm
> down even further it seems.
> 
> 
> Different board, different ram, different CPU? Where do I go from here?
> I know it's a relatively small daily difference but it's the principle of the thing lol





RojoVerdeCiejo said:


> I’m not at my home computer now. But I think I have the same or very similar mem kit. I do know it’s G.Skill 3200 MHz, 14 timing, 32gb (2x16). I’m running it on X570 Master (3900X) on the last 1.0.0.3abba BIOS with XMP, I upped the mem voltage to something like 1.36 or 1.37, passed all ram tests and working flawlessly. I used the same mem kit on a previous build and it to needed a voltage boost to achieve reliable performance.
> 
> Maybe try the previous BIOS. I haven’t upgraded due to reports of memory problems and some conflicting information on whether or not there is any performance gain. I’ll wait until Gigabyte gets more time to fine tune their BIOS with 1.0.0.4





athkatla said:


> https://www.gskill.com/qvl/165/168/1536215586/F4-3200C14D-32GTZSK-Qvl
> 
> This kit is qualified for the Elite.
> Are you using a2-b2 slots?
> 
> Sent from my BLA-L29 using Tapatalk


I got the almost the same kit but myne ends in GTZ in the part number without RGB fancy things in a PRO
Xmp works fine with wrong settings in some places, i pass manually the settings from ryzen calculator and i disable xmp with voltage at 1.35.
Atm i have them at 3600cl14 with 1.4v


----------



## Belliash

I read also about problems with Xonar on Asus board...


----------



## Belliash

@*GBT-MatthewH*: Any updates regarding new, fixed BIOS?


----------



## texas_nightowl

So, parts are out for delivery. I'll be starting to put together my new system tonight. I did buy the X570 Aorus Elite and a 3700x. G-Skill F4-3600C16D-16GVKC ram. I'll be using the stock Prism cooler for now.

Any tips for me? I am not terribly interested in OC-ing (PBO?). Just want to get things up and stable. What BIOS settings do I need to pay immediate attention to?


----------



## GBT-MatthewH

Frietkot Louis said:


> I have removed my Xonar Essence STX soundcard (using onboard audio now) and updated to 1.0.0.4


What board are you using?


----------



## elmo23x

GBT-MatthewH said:


> What board are you using?


I have the "Elite". If I use BIOS F10a with my PCIe sound card the system will not boot, continuous black screen.


----------



## dansi

wolfwalker said:


> Just popped an X570 Elite under my ole 2700X in place of a MSI B450. Most recent bios updated.
> 
> I have a F4-3200C14D-32GTZSK mem kit, which I specifically bought for it's tight 3200mhz timings awhile ago.
> The B450 would manage this at 3000mhz with fairly tight timings, not quite the XMP ratings, but good.
> This X570, I literally can't get it to boot with anything but stock/default/auto settings, so 2133 and I think it
> auto'd to cas15 or so.
> 
> I tried raising the voltage manually, up to 1.45 even, and most of the time it won't boot, even with just that change.
> I've tried XMP, nada, I've tried manually entering XMP settings, nada, I've tried (with voltage manually up) setting
> 3000 or 2400, nada. Well I did get 2400 to kinda-sorta boot but it was clearly unhappy.
> And when it does become unhappy it resets the bios to defaults instead of just resetting the memory lol..
> 
> Am I just asking too much with two 16gb sticks on an AMD platform? Prior to this, on the B450, I had 2x8
> gskill that ran it's XMP fine, but I couldn't run 4 of them at speed. I'd settled on 2x16 at 3K, but now I'm
> down even further it seems.
> 
> 
> Different board, different ram, different CPU? Where do I go from here?
> I know it's a relatively small daily difference but it's the principle of the thing lol


Thanks for sharing, mine is 3200G, the same Zen+ as yours, and my RAM overclock is poor, it can only reach 2933 at 1.3v. I tried higher at xmp 3200 at 1.35v and it locks up too.

I guess AMD did not tune X570 bios for Zen+ ram.


----------



## Korrektor

wolfwalker said:


> Just popped an X570 Elite under my ole 2700X in place of a MSI B450. Most recent bios updated.
> 
> I have a F4-3200C14D-32GTZSK mem kit, which I specifically bought for it's tight 3200mhz timings awhile ago.
> The B450 would manage this at 3000mhz with fairly tight timings, not quite the XMP ratings, but good.
> This X570, I literally can't get it to boot with anything but stock/default/auto settings, so 2133 and I think it
> auto'd to cas15 or so.
> ....
> Different board, different ram, different CPU? Where do I go from here?
> I know it's a relatively small daily difference but it's the principle of the thing lol


Someone suggested it already but yeah you just picked the wrong slots; A2-B2 is preffered since its a daisy chain topology (altho for the most T-topology boards general recommendation is the same)
On X570 Elite I managed to get 3733c16 with similar kit, but I'm on 3700x


----------



## Belliash

GBT-MatthewH said:


> What board are you using?



I got same problem with Sound Blaster X-Fi on Aorus Elite... any ETA for new BIOS?


----------



## GBT-MatthewH

Belliash said:


> I got same problem with Sound Blaster X-Fi on Aorus Elite... any ETA for new BIOS?


We tried testing internally and it works fine on our test system (see below) using  F10B, so I need more data to try and reproduce. Can anyone with the Xonar issue do the following for me -

List what GPU you are using. What slot the GPU is in. What slot the Xonar was tested in. A screen shot of F10B BIOS running using CPU-Z.


----------



## Belliash

GBT-MatthewH said:


> We tried testing internally and it works fine on our test system (see below) using  F10B, so I need more data to try and reproduce. Can anyone with the Xonar issue do the following for me -
> 
> List what GPU you are using. What slot the GPU is in. What slot the Xonar was tested in. A screen shot of F10B BIOS running using CPU-Z.



My card does not work whatever slot I use for it. Was trying with GT 1030 and GTX 1660 Ti in slot 16x. Also not working when both GPUs connected.


----------



## wolfwalker

Korrektor said:


> Someone suggested it already but yeah you just picked the wrong slots; A2-B2 is preffered since its a daisy chain topology (altho for the most T-topology boards general recommendation is the same)
> On X570 Elite I managed to get 3733c16 with similar kit, but I'm on 3700x


Yep, that was pretty much it. Rooky mistake on my part, thanks to all.
Still have to monkey with it some more but I got [email protected] without too much grief, performance is back
where it feels like it should be.


----------



## GoforceReloaded

GBT-MatthewH said:


> We tried testing internally and it works fine on our test system (see below) using  F10B, so I need more data to try and reproduce. Can anyone with the Xonar issue do the following for me -
> 
> List what GPU you are using. What slot the GPU is in. What slot the Xonar was tested in. A screen shot of F10B BIOS running using CPU-Z.


I have the Gigabyte X570 Xtreme and sound cards are not working with F10a bios (stucked on gigabyte logo), in second or third slot PCIE X16. (reverted back to F5b and sound cards working again)

Tested with Creative AE-7 and Creative AE-9.

Setup :

3900X
Gigabyte X570 Xtreme
32GB
MSI RTX 2080 TI TRIO X (in PCIe X16 1)
Creative AE-7 / AE-9 in slot PCIe X16 2 or 3. (tested one sound card at a time)

I can confirm that the problem happen also on a MSI MEG X570 ACE with BIOS 1.60 (1.0.0.4b), reverted back to bios 1.50 (1.0.0.3b) and it's working.


Do you have a "fixed bios" for the Gigabyte X570 XTREME please ? ^^


----------



## Belliash

GoforceReloaded said:


> I have the Gigabyte X570 Xtreme and sound cards are not working with F10a bios, in second or third slot PCIE X16. (reverted back to F5b and sound cards working again)
> 
> Tested with Creative AE-7 and Creative AE-9.
> 
> Setup :
> 
> 3900X
> Gigabyte X570 Xtreme
> 32GB
> MSI RTX 2080 TI TRIO X (in PCIe X16 1)
> Creative AE-7 / AE-9 in slot PCIe X16 2 or 3. (tested one sound card at a time)
> 
> I can confirm that the problem happen also on a MSI MEG X570 ACE with BIOS 1.60 (1.0.0.4b), reverted back to bios 1.50 (1.0.0.3b) and it's working.
> 
> 
> Do you have a "fixed bios" for the Gigabyte X570 XTREME please ? ^^



Problem inside AGESA? My colleague is also affected on his ASUS board.
PCI devices from F5f:


Code:


00:00.0 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] Starship/Matisse Root Complex
00:00.2 IOMMU: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] Starship/Matisse IOMMU
00:01.0 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] Starship/Matisse PCIe Dummy Host Bridge
00:01.1 PCI bridge: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] Starship/Matisse GPP Bridge
00:01.2 PCI bridge: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] Starship/Matisse GPP Bridge
00:02.0 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] Starship/Matisse PCIe Dummy Host Bridge
00:03.0 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] Starship/Matisse PCIe Dummy Host Bridge
00:03.1 PCI bridge: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] Starship/Matisse GPP Bridge
00:04.0 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] Starship/Matisse PCIe Dummy Host Bridge
00:05.0 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] Starship/Matisse PCIe Dummy Host Bridge
00:07.0 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] Starship/Matisse PCIe Dummy Host Bridge
00:07.1 PCI bridge: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] Starship/Matisse Internal PCIe GPP Bridge 0 to bus[E:B]
00:08.0 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] Starship/Matisse PCIe Dummy Host Bridge
00:08.1 PCI bridge: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] Starship/Matisse Internal PCIe GPP Bridge 0 to bus[E:B]
00:08.2 PCI bridge: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] Starship/Matisse Internal PCIe GPP Bridge 0 to bus[E:B]
00:08.3 PCI bridge: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] Starship/Matisse Internal PCIe GPP Bridge 0 to bus[E:B]
00:14.0 SMBus: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] FCH SMBus Controller (rev 61)
00:14.3 ISA bridge: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] FCH LPC Bridge (rev 51)
00:18.0 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] Matisse Device 24: Function 0
00:18.1 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] Matisse Device 24: Function 1
00:18.2 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] Matisse Device 24: Function 2
00:18.3 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] Matisse Device 24: Function 3
00:18.4 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] Matisse Device 24: Function 4
00:18.5 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] Matisse Device 24: Function 5
00:18.6 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] Matisse Device 24: Function 6
00:18.7 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] Matisse Device 24: Function 7
01:00.0 Non-Volatile memory controller: Lite-On Technology Corporation Device 23f1 (rev 01)
02:00.0 PCI bridge: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] Device 57ad
03:02.0 PCI bridge: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] Device 57a3
03:04.0 PCI bridge: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] Device 57a3
03:05.0 PCI bridge: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] Device 57a3
03:08.0 PCI bridge: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] Device 57a4
03:09.0 PCI bridge: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] Device 57a4
03:0a.0 PCI bridge: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] Device 57a4
04:00.0 VGA compatible controller: NVIDIA Corporation GP108 [GeForce GT 1030] (rev a1)
04:00.1 Audio device: NVIDIA Corporation GP108 High Definition Audio Controller (rev a1)
05:00.0 Ethernet controller: Intel Corporation I211 Gigabit Network Connection (rev 03)
06:00.0 Audio device: Creative Labs EMU20k2 [Sound Blaster X-Fi Titanium Series] (rev 03)
07:00.0 Non-Essential Instrumentation [1300]: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] Starship/Matisse Reserved SPP
07:00.1 USB controller: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] Matisse USB 3.0 Host Controller
07:00.3 USB controller: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] Matisse USB 3.0 Host Controller
08:00.0 SATA controller: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] FCH SATA Controller [AHCI mode] (rev 51)
09:00.0 SATA controller: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] FCH SATA Controller [AHCI mode] (rev 51)
0a:00.0 VGA compatible controller: NVIDIA Corporation TU116 [GeForce GTX 1660 Ti] (rev a1)
0a:00.1 Audio device: NVIDIA Corporation Device 1aeb (rev a1)
0a:00.2 USB controller: NVIDIA Corporation Device 1aec (rev a1)
0a:00.3 Serial bus controller [0c80]: NVIDIA Corporation Device 1aed (rev a1)
0b:00.0 Non-Essential Instrumentation [1300]: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] Starship/Matisse PCIe Dummy Function
0c:00.0 Non-Essential Instrumentation [1300]: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] Starship/Matisse Reserved SPP
0c:00.1 Encryption controller: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] Starship/Matisse Cryptographic Coprocessor PSPCPP
0c:00.3 USB controller: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] Matisse USB 3.0 Host Controller
0d:00.0 SATA controller: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] FCH SATA Controller [AHCI mode] (rev 51)
  0e:00.0 SATA controller: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] FCH SATA Controller [AHCI mode] (rev 51)

 @GoforceReloaded: Did you try F5g? It seems to also have AGESA 1.0.0.4. Does your Xonar work with it?


----------



## GoforceReloaded

Belliash said:


> Problem inside AGESA? My colleague is also affected on his ASUS board.
> PCI devices from F5f:
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 00:00.0 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] Starship/Matisse Root Complex
> 00:00.2 IOMMU: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] Starship/Matisse IOMMU
> 00:01.0 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] Starship/Matisse PCIe Dummy Host Bridge
> 00:01.1 PCI bridge: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] Starship/Matisse GPP Bridge
> 00:01.2 PCI bridge: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] Starship/Matisse GPP Bridge
> 00:02.0 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] Starship/Matisse PCIe Dummy Host Bridge
> 00:03.0 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] Starship/Matisse PCIe Dummy Host Bridge
> 00:03.1 PCI bridge: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] Starship/Matisse GPP Bridge
> 00:04.0 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] Starship/Matisse PCIe Dummy Host Bridge
> 00:05.0 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] Starship/Matisse PCIe Dummy Host Bridge
> 00:07.0 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] Starship/Matisse PCIe Dummy Host Bridge
> 00:07.1 PCI bridge: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] Starship/Matisse Internal PCIe GPP Bridge 0 to bus[E:B]
> 00:08.0 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] Starship/Matisse PCIe Dummy Host Bridge
> 00:08.1 PCI bridge: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] Starship/Matisse Internal PCIe GPP Bridge 0 to bus[E:B]
> 00:08.2 PCI bridge: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] Starship/Matisse Internal PCIe GPP Bridge 0 to bus[E:B]
> 00:08.3 PCI bridge: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] Starship/Matisse Internal PCIe GPP Bridge 0 to bus[E:B]
> 00:14.0 SMBus: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] FCH SMBus Controller (rev 61)
> 00:14.3 ISA bridge: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] FCH LPC Bridge (rev 51)
> 00:18.0 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] Matisse Device 24: Function 0
> 00:18.1 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] Matisse Device 24: Function 1
> 00:18.2 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] Matisse Device 24: Function 2
> 00:18.3 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] Matisse Device 24: Function 3
> 00:18.4 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] Matisse Device 24: Function 4
> 00:18.5 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] Matisse Device 24: Function 5
> 00:18.6 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] Matisse Device 24: Function 6
> 00:18.7 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] Matisse Device 24: Function 7
> 01:00.0 Non-Volatile memory controller: Lite-On Technology Corporation Device 23f1 (rev 01)
> 02:00.0 PCI bridge: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] Device 57ad
> 03:02.0 PCI bridge: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] Device 57a3
> 03:04.0 PCI bridge: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] Device 57a3
> 03:05.0 PCI bridge: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] Device 57a3
> 03:08.0 PCI bridge: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] Device 57a4
> 03:09.0 PCI bridge: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] Device 57a4
> 03:0a.0 PCI bridge: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] Device 57a4
> 04:00.0 VGA compatible controller: NVIDIA Corporation GP108 [GeForce GT 1030] (rev a1)
> 04:00.1 Audio device: NVIDIA Corporation GP108 High Definition Audio Controller (rev a1)
> 05:00.0 Ethernet controller: Intel Corporation I211 Gigabit Network Connection (rev 03)
> 06:00.0 Audio device: Creative Labs EMU20k2 [Sound Blaster X-Fi Titanium Series] (rev 03)
> 07:00.0 Non-Essential Instrumentation [1300]: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] Starship/Matisse Reserved SPP
> 07:00.1 USB controller: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] Matisse USB 3.0 Host Controller
> 07:00.3 USB controller: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] Matisse USB 3.0 Host Controller
> 08:00.0 SATA controller: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] FCH SATA Controller [AHCI mode] (rev 51)
> 09:00.0 SATA controller: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] FCH SATA Controller [AHCI mode] (rev 51)
> 0a:00.0 VGA compatible controller: NVIDIA Corporation TU116 [GeForce GTX 1660 Ti] (rev a1)
> 0a:00.1 Audio device: NVIDIA Corporation Device 1aeb (rev a1)
> 0a:00.2 USB controller: NVIDIA Corporation Device 1aec (rev a1)
> 0a:00.3 Serial bus controller [0c80]: NVIDIA Corporation Device 1aed (rev a1)
> 0b:00.0 Non-Essential Instrumentation [1300]: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] Starship/Matisse PCIe Dummy Function
> 0c:00.0 Non-Essential Instrumentation [1300]: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] Starship/Matisse Reserved SPP
> 0c:00.1 Encryption controller: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] Starship/Matisse Cryptographic Coprocessor PSPCPP
> 0c:00.3 USB controller: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] Matisse USB 3.0 Host Controller
> 0d:00.0 SATA controller: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] FCH SATA Controller [AHCI mode] (rev 51)
> 0e:00.0 SATA controller: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] FCH SATA Controller [AHCI mode] (rev 51)
> 
> @GoforceReloaded: Did you try F5g? It seems to also have AGESA 1.0.0.4. Does your Xonar work with it?


It's not me with the Xonar and the AORUS ELITE 

I have Creative Sound Blaster AE-7 and a Creative Sound Blaster AE-9 with the Gigabyte X570 Xtreme (tested both sound cards but i'm using the AE-9). (but no, did not test bios F5F for the Xtreme ^^ )


----------



## Belliash

GoforceReloaded said:


> It's not me with the Xonar and the AORUS ELITE
> 
> I have Creative Sound Blaster AE-7 and a Creative Sound Blaster AE-9 with the Gigabyte X570 Xtreme (tested both sound cards but i'm using the AE-9). (but no, did not test bios F5F for the Xtreme ^^ )



So maybe check with F5f? I cannot test it today, unfortunately...


----------



## ktmrc8

GBT-MatthewH said:


> We tried testing internally and it works fine on our test system (see below) using  F10B, so I need more data to try and reproduce. Can anyone with the Xonar issue do the following for me -
> 
> List what GPU you are using. What slot the GPU is in. What slot the Xonar was tested in. A screen shot of F10B BIOS running using CPU-Z.


I have the non-boot issue with F10a.

X570 Elite WiFi
GTX1080 in x16 slot
ASUS Xonar Essence STX 

I tried moving the sound card to all the empty slots - no difference.


----------



## St0RM53

RaXelliX said:


> On my 3800X using F7b (1.0.0.3 ABBA) the power plan did increase my CB scores a little. Like less than 1%. Now in CB20 i get 5093/527
> Using 1903 Win10. I have yet to test F10a.



are you on water?


----------



## Linkwell Fook

I too get a non boot event on F10A 



X570 Master
5700XT Red Devil in x16 slot
Sound Blaster AE-9


Get Bios code 02


If I reflash to F7b the system will boot.


----------



## Deepcuts

Speaking of audio, I have a Creative Soundblaster Omni 5.1 USB.
With it plugged into any USB (tested them all), the boot will take quite a lot longer and sometimes while trying to enter BIOS I will get a black screen.
When I get the black screen and I just unplug the sound card, the BIOS will load instantly. But if I do not unplug it, it will never load without a power reset (and even then, it is random).


----------



## Belliash

Anyone tried last F5 beta with AGESA 1.0.0.4? Does the non-POST also occur there as on F10?


----------



## Fb74

Hi

I removed the fan on the chipset of my Gigabyte X570 Elite and replaced it with a fanless heatsink.










(As you can see, the space is minimal, so I had to put something to hold my graphic card and to be sure that the fan is not in contact with the heatsink).

Are you interested in sharing informations about fanless "customization" (dedicated thread) ?
If so, do I need to open a thread here, AMD motherboards, or in the Air Cooling section ?


----------



## g00s3y

I get a non boot with 02 code each day, pressing reset usually fixes it, still extremely annoying.

x570 master, f10a


----------



## Xartorx

I too have a problem with F10a, but it's different one (were explained earlier here) - i cant enter into the BIOS, pressing any buttons to enter the BIOS causes PC to freeze. But if i dont enter into the BIOS, system boots into Windows perfectly, but since i cant enter the BIOS i cant set any OC to memory and such.

MB: X570 Aorus Pro
CPU: 3900x
GPU: NVIDIA 1080 Ti ref. card
Memory: Crucial Ballistix (Micron Rev. E) 32Gb

P.S. Actually it happens also on F6b, so im currently on F5


----------



## Fb74

@xartox

Did you try to use the USB ports in the middle of the rear panel for your keyboard and your mouse and not the "upper" row of USB ?

With F3 bios, I could not use those USB ports while being in the bios, I had freezes....


----------



## Xartorx

Fb74 said:


> @xartox
> 
> Did you try to use the USB ports in the middle of the rear panel for your keyboard and your mouse and not the "upper" row of USB ?
> 
> With F3 bios, I could not use those USB ports while being in the bios, I had freezes....


Tried that just now, no luck. Also encoutered a problem with booting - couldnt boot into Windows (that is on NVMe M.2 drive), had an white dash on screen, but the moment i removed BOTH sata and nvme ssd i booted into BIOS. 
Now gonna try to reboot into Windows with both sata and nvme SSDs. If i cant boot into Windows or BIOS again, then gonna flash F5 back, it was the most stable version for me. 
EDIT: Yeah, cant enter BIOS but still can boot into Windows.
EDIT 2: So, i "kinda" pinpointed my problem - when i had my both nvme ssd (Plextor M8Pe with Marvell 88SS1093 controller) and sata ssd installed, i couldn't get into BIOS, but could boot into Windows. Then i removed both NVMe and SATA SSDs and got straight into BIOS. But if i installed both nvme and sata and tried to boot - i've got white dash and PC freeze. But then i unplugged my SATA drive and i booted into Windows, but couldn't get back into BIOS again. Then, being in Windows i plugged SATA back and now i can boot with both NVMe and SATA SSDs.
This is such a weird problem, i cant even wrap my head around that.

@*GBT-MatthewH*, can you look into this problem? Something funky happened with NVMe and/or SATA support since F5 BIOS on X570 Aorus Pro.


----------



## Frietkot Louis

GBT-MatthewH said:


> What board are you using?


X570 Master


----------



## bluechris

Fb74 said:


> Hi
> 
> 
> 
> I removed the fan on the chipset of my Gigabyte X570 Elite and replaced it with a fanless heatsink.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (As you can see, the space is minimal, so I had to put something to hold my graphic card and to be sure that the fan is not in contact with the heatsink).
> 
> 
> 
> Are you interested in sharing informations about fanless "customization" (dedicated thread) ?
> 
> If so, do I need to open a thread here, AMD motherboards, or in the Air Cooling section ?


What are the temps with that heatsink? I had water-cooled my previous pro and i got 37c the minimum but i decided that with the stock and good thermal paste i never go above 50 so i had put back the stock heatsink.


----------



## Highpur

CPU: 3600X
Mobo: X570 Aorus Elite Wifi
RAM: Corsair vengeance 16GB (8x2) 3200Mhz

I am experiencing two problems.
1. Corsair Vengeance 8x2GB (16GB) 3200Mhz is not able to reach the advertised memory speed. I have tried the default XMP profile 1 and changed the DRAM voltage to the 1.35V (and 1.4V as maximum) which caused BSOD. Afterwards, I manually changed all the subtimings, which did not change the memory speed as the BIOS and CPU-Z show that the speed is 1067Mhz (2133Mhz). 

2. Currently using F3F bios. When I update the BIOS to either F3G or F10A for AGESA 1004, everything seems fine except for SYS_FAN1 not being recognised.


----------



## leongws

GBT-MatthewH said:


> We tried testing internally and it works fine on our test system (see below) using https://drive.google.com/open?id=1eDDj7NpU5bvMdvUBuYLvXC-XwhoyZdV5] F10B, so I need more data to try and reproduce. Can anyone with the Xonar issue do the following for me -
> 
> List what GPU you are using. What slot the GPU is in. What slot the Xonar was tested in. A screen shot of F10B BIOS running using CPU-Z.



No boot on F6F & F10a

CPU: 3700X
MB: X570 Pro Wifi
GPU: Zotac 1070 Amp @ PCIe x16 
Soundcard: Asus Xonar DX @ PCIe x1 Slot 2


----------



## carlcamper

Xartorx said:


> I too have a problem with F10a, but it's different one (were explained earlier here) - i cant enter into the BIOS, pressing any buttons to enter the BIOS causes PC to freeze. But if i dont enter into the BIOS, system boots into Windows perfectly, but since i cant enter the BIOS i cant set any OC to memory and such.
> 
> MB: X570 Aorus Pro
> CPU: 3900x
> GPU: NVIDIA 1080 Ti ref. card
> Memory: Crucial Ballistix (Micron Rev. E) 32Gb
> 
> P.S. Actually it happens also on F6b, so im currently on F5


Try connecting your keyboard to your monitor's usb hub


----------



## athkatla

Highpur said:


> CPU: 3600X
> Mobo: X570 Aorus Elite Wifi
> RAM: Corsair vengeance 16GB (8x2) 3200Mhz
> 
> I am experiencing two problems.
> 1. Corsair Vengeance 8x2GB (16GB) 3200Mhz is not able to reach the advertised memory speed. I have tried the default XMP profile 1 and changed the DRAM voltage to the 1.35V (and 1.4V as maximum) which caused BSOD. Afterwards, I manually changed all the subtimings, which did not change the memory speed as the BIOS and CPU-Z show that the speed is 1067Mhz (2133Mhz).
> 
> 2. Currently using F3F bios. When I update the BIOS to either F3G or F10A for AGESA 1004, everything seems fine except for SYS_FAN1 not being recognised.


What is the version of your DDR4? Its written on a label on the dimm.


----------



## matthew87

wolfwalker said:


> Just popped an X570 Elite under my ole 2700X in place of a MSI B450. Most recent bios updated.
> 
> I have a F4-3200C14D-32GTZSK mem kit, which I specifically bought for it's tight 3200mhz timings awhile ago.
> The B450 would manage this at 3000mhz with fairly tight timings, not quite the XMP ratings, but good.
> This X570, I literally can't get it to boot with anything but stock/default/auto settings, so 2133 and I think it
> auto'd to cas15 or so.
> 
> I tried raising the voltage manually, up to 1.45 even, and most of the time it won't boot, even with just that change.
> I've tried XMP, nada, I've tried manually entering XMP settings, nada, I've tried (with voltage manually up) setting
> 3000 or 2400, nada. Well I did get 2400 to kinda-sorta boot but it was clearly unhappy.
> And when it does become unhappy it resets the bios to defaults instead of just resetting the memory lol..
> 
> Am I just asking too much with two 16gb sticks on an AMD platform? Prior to this, on the B450, I had 2x8
> gskill that ran it's XMP fine, but I couldn't run 4 of them at speed. I'd settled on 2x16 at 3K, but now I'm
> down even further it seems.
> 
> 
> Different board, different ram, different CPU? Where do I go from here?
> I know it's a relatively small daily difference but it's the principle of the thing lol


I am running 4x8GB GSkill F4-3200C14D-GTZ sticks at 3600mhz C16 @ 1.368v. 

Stability confirmed with 800% pass of MemtestPro 6.3, 3 hours of Prime95 large FFT blend, and hundred + hours of gaming. Not a single application or OS crash, BSOD or WHEA error. 

Zero effort either in getting them stable, just used the 'safe' V1 profile recommendation in Ryzen DRAM calculator, I'm quite confident i could get these sticks either higher or running at 3600mhz with even tighter timings. 

Out of the box they will run at their advertised 3200mhz C14 speeds by doing nothing more than setting the XMP profile in BIOS. 

So i have the same model GSkill memory as you, but 4 sticks, and have had zero issues not only running them at their advertised speeds but overclocking them.


----------



## dansi

Hey matt any updates on the cltr f6, slow bios with csm off?
What is the cause and will it be fixed?
In honesty, im perfectly fine with using vga first, it don't look any blurry as full hd but am curious why such bug...


----------



## QBro

*PSA: How to fix BSOD on Sabrent Gen4 NVMe*

PSA: For those with freezing with X570 AORUS Elite with Gen4 NVMe

i just went through a lot of time trying to troubleshoot this, and 1 thing worked, 

Setting "SMT Mode" to Auto

For some reason it has an affect on Gen4 NVMes

Here is my setup:

AMD Ryzen 7 3800X
AORUS Elite Firmware F5d (not F10a)
Sabrent 1TB Rocket Nvme PCIe 4.0 M.2
Samsung 950 NVMe PCIe M.2 256GB
Corsair Vengeance LPX DDR4 3000 C15 2x16GB

i made sure of the following:

- No SATA connections on SATA 1 and 2
- No DVD Drive
- Latest AMD Chipset drivers from AMD site
- Windows Update to the AMD Chipset driver (1 was outdated as of writing)
- Latest 1903 Updates
- NO OC
- XMP on - default profile
- 2 Memory sticks in A2, B2 
- High Performance Plan - not Ryzen Power Plans
- Latest NVIDIA drivers
- Alternative Time server 
- Disabled CSM
- Secure Boot Disabled
- Fresh install windows on Rocket NVMe
- No trace of Samsung Magician
- GPT for Both NVMes

At first, cloning didn't work so i had to re-install and slowly troubleshoot, i was having so much trouble making the Rocket Gen4 NVMe work, almost returned, and i am pretty sure one of the things above, probably the SMT set to auto fixed it. Hopefully this helps someone.

I think buggy drivers here, Gen4 NVMe is super sensitive to these settings


----------



## wolfwalker

Ok, after an evening of monkeying around (and putting my ram in the right slots)...

Managed [email protected] which will do for now, it's what I had on the B450.
I did the ryzen ram calculator bit and tried 3K fast and 3200 safe and fiddled a bit but 
nothing else seemed to work in so far as I've got the time and patience to monkey with it.
Good enough.


Oddity.
Ryzen Master. On my B450 I'd used this to enable PBO and up some limits and seen a little performance increase from it.
I did (a first for me) a non-reinstall of windows 10 when I swapped boards, with some cleanup ahead of time, and it all
worked really well. Except for Ryzen Master will not open. Uninstalled, re-installed, nada.
I ended up doing a clean install, did windows updates, did chipset drivers, did GPU drivers, installed RM, it ran.
But, the PBO option was locked and hovering over said something about it being a future feature.
New one on me.
I proceed to install my usual stuff, nothing crazy, and now I'm back to RM not running.
It starts to open, transparent box hangs out briefly, and then it just quits.
Some Google'ing shows accounts of this happening a goodly number of other times but no
solid fixes. I tried a few older versions, same jazz.
Not the end of the world, but odd.

I don't see any options in the bios I recognize for the settings I used to tweak in RM as there were
on my previous board. Or they are hiding or not hand-holding me enough to see them.




So, it runs, seems reliable, and it's overall slightly slower than my B450 was, but only slightly.
The real test is if my Rift S works with it, which was the whole reason for swapping boards since Oculus 
tech support gave up on me.


----------



## kevindd992002

kevindd992002 said:


> I'm not complaining about the 1.38V as that is what I'm expecting.
> 
> What I'm trying to point out is in the right side of Auto. When you set the DRAM voltage to a manual value (say 1.35V) or Auto (while the XMP profile is selected), it should show 1.38V there, at least that's norm for other board BIOSes. Why would anyone need to see the default 1.2V when you already set the value manually? I'm not sure I'm understanding what you want to say.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


 @GBT-MatthewH , any comment on this?


----------



## Ohim

I don`t own the game but there seems to be an issue with RDR2 and GB boards ...


----------



## hardwarenick

*Just a follow up*



hardwarenick said:


> Hi all, just sharing a niggling bug with the latest F10a BIOS update; some of my Sysfan headers don't seem to work anymore.
> 
> I have 3x Noctua 140mm Chromax PWM fans connected to SysFan6 2 and 4. In F7b, the three of them were working perfectly fine via PWM control whether through BIOS or SIV app in Windows.
> 
> Since updating to F10a, like magic, nothing works out of SysFan6 or 4. I've swapped the three of my fans around on these different headers and can confirm its not them, but rather the headers themselves just seem totally dead as whichever of the three get plugged into those headers, just don't work but when plugged into SysFan2 or 6, they work.
> 
> As an oddity, when the system posts, I see the fan connected to Sysfan6 or 4 spin for a second or two before it just stops completely and doesn't get recognised or respond to BIOS or SIV PWM instructions. I have also tried changing PWM to Full speed etc, no success.
> 
> Anybody have any suggestions other than wasting money to buy a controller or extensions cables and redoing my cable management just to circumvent "faulty" headers?
> 
> Rig specs:
> 3900X
> Corsair H150i Pro RGB plugged into motherboard CPU fan header
> X570 Aorus Master
> G.SKILL F4-3600C16D-32GTZN running XMP
> EVGA 980Ti Classified
> Samsung EVO 970 PLUS 2TB M.2 NVMe
> Corsair AX850 Titanium
> Phanteks P600s
> 3x Noctua 140mm Chromax PWM plugged into motherboard headers 2,4,6
> 
> Hoping someone has advice for me, failing which I'll just have to flash back to F7b and the older AGESA 1.0.0.3


Just updating my fan issue from before, somebody (can't remember here or Reddit) was telling me they had a similar weird issue and that cold-booting the system solved it. Well, I tried that, switching off power at the PSU and booting cold and it seemed to do the trick with one minor quirk... fan header 4 sometimes seems either slow or irresponsive when changing RPM. When it doesn't respond, I do a restart and it seems to be fine...

On top of that, I noted another extremely weird issue this morning, unsure of whether the board plays a part but here goes...

I was gaming for ~8 hours before leaving my rig on downloading for another ~7-8 hours overnight as I slept. When I checked it in the morning, there was no display signal at all. When I tried restarting the machine, I got a B2 error code with still no display signal and this time, the motherboard VGA error LED was lit. Doing a cold boot also didn't change this. I then left the PSU switched off and went to work, coming back 10 hours later. Cold booting the rig, the problem has magically disappeared and everything appears to be in good working order now.

I don't know if this has anything to do with the BIOS/Board but I never experienced anything like this previously.

Perhaps unrelated to this too, running a 3900X and using HWinfo and MSI Afterburner, my CPU clock seems to stay ~4300 in-game. I didn't play this game prior to F10 BIOS so don't know what it was before but this seems weird? Only guess besides AGESA /Gigabyte BIOS code is that I game at 3440x1440 so maybe the CPU isn't being stressed enough to boost? Just typing this post up in Windows and watching HWInfo right now, I can see max clock values for half my cores hitting 4500-4550.

Anyone have any clues RE my weird no signal issue and the 3900X boost clock of 4300 in game?

Nick
@GBT-MatthewH


----------



## MoDeNa

gsxr1000 said:


> @Ohim (and @*MoDeNa* if need ^^)
> LOT OF PEOPLE HAVE PROBLEM WITH F10A, YOU MUST TRY THIS ON OLDER/OTHER VERSION
> 
> i've gskill memory F4-3200C14D-32GTZ (2x16), and you can use @3800 without problem of stability.
> 
> try this memory setting:
> 
> DDR Voltage = 1.42
> in AMD CBS/XFR, VDDG manual and 950 (in older version it's in AMD OVERCLOCKING )
> in AMD OVERCLOCKING SOC voltage 1100
> 
> And (see pictures if need) 16 16 16 16 32 48
> 
> tRFC=304
> ProcODT=53.3
> CAD Bus= 24 24 24 24
> Rtt= Disable - RZQ/3 - RZQ/1
> 
> Source (line 82): https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1c3RTF_ZPjep-Zfimgoca2Ef1gSjZM0rSHVWLkknbfUI/edit#gid=0
> 
> 
> @*MoDeNa* : with offset -0,10 and pbo (setting by "Marius A", thx again, here: https://www.overclock.net/forum/28183292-post3700.html ) like you, under F10A and 1004, CBR20 7540 - 529 , and my best result CPUZ : https://valid.x86.fr/47p5sb
> 
> For me , as you can see, F10A/1004 work very well...
> 
> I ve try "1usmus powerplan" , not good , work well but not the best bench (except only CBR20 7549 - 532) , and regression in daily usage + idle temp, with "ryzen power plan" [email protected] , and "1usmus power plan" [email protected] (all tested with offset -0,10 setting and pbo "Marius A")
> 
> 
> Like pschorr1123 ,"1usmus power plan" is a regression for my setup. Not bad, but not best.


Many thanks for your message! I've tried yout settings last night and if I set 1.1v SoC voltage my system does not boot. Finally worked with 1.05v. I could maintain my previous MEM values and I got 63.7ns 100% stable (Karhu and MemTest passed with no errors) which is fine. 
Setting Dynamic Voltage of -0.1v for CPU and PBO with the values you shared, the CBR20 score improves and is close (but not above) to the previous one I had with 1.0.0.3 ABBA. I got better results with previous bios. I guess rig config (hardware, software, drivers,...) has much to say to explain this differences. Anyway, this config seems to work fine and I will let it go like this until next bios update.

After reading all this posts, I guess that 1.0.0.4 B bios need to be adjusted to fix several issues and to be a good, stable and final version with 100% reliability.

Thanks again!


----------



## gsxr1000

MoDeNa said:


> .. if I set 1.1v SoC voltage my system does not boot. Finally worked with 1.05v....


Thanks for information, good to know.



MoDeNa said:


> I got better results with previous bios


Which bios version do you use ? F7F ? Our rig is different but very similar.
Your DDR Voltage is always 1,41v or 1,42v ?
After that i don t disturb you 

Thx by advance for your answer .


----------



## Fb74

bluechris said:


> What are the temps with that heatsink? I had water-cooled my previous pro and i got 37c the minimum but i decided that with the stock and good thermal paste i never go above 50 so i had put back the stock heatsink.


I used several monitoring softwares (HW Info, HW Monitor and the Gigabyte App Center).
And to be honest, I don't know exactly which temperature to look at !

But... If I use the Gigabyte App Center, I can read 40°C for the PCH probe value.


Here, HW Info:










The only thing I can say is that you've got a value of 53.4°C on the Chipset line (and you can see also 40°C on another line).
That value of 53.4°C was rising to 64-65°C with the original Fan (and it spinned ....).


----------



## Ohim

@gsxr1000 Thanks for the pointers, i also went to 3800 CL16 with 1.41V and 1.1 SOC went to 64ns and stable... but gaming wise i get nothing as compared to 3600 CL16 with 66.3 ns


----------



## Highpur

Corsair CMK16GX4M2B3200C16


----------



## Highpur

athkatla said:


> What is the version of your DDR4? Its written on a label on the dimm.


Corsair CMK16GX4M2B3200C16


----------



## athkatla

Version number is written on the label on the DIMM

Sent from my BLA-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## gsxr1000

Ohim said:


> .... i also went to 3800 CL16 with 1.41V and 1.1 SOC went to 64ns and stable... but gaming wise i get nothing as compared to 3600 CL16 with 66.3 ns



Good job :thumb: and no problem my friend, it was for your information 
Personally i choose 3800, system is more fast, and i play in 3440x1440, i take any edge i can get .


----------



## GoforceReloaded

@GBT-MatthewH

Any news about a fixed bios with working sound card on PCIe X16 slot (Creative Sound Blaster AE-9) on my Gigabyte X570 Xtreme please ?
@Belliash Tested F5F and F10A, same issue, stucked on Gigabyte Logo. (without the AE-9, it's working)

Currently i'm using bios F5B but Red Dead Redemtpion 2 is not working with this bios ... (why, I don't know), RDR2 was working with the F10A bios but I can't use it since my AE-9 is not working and I need it (using the XLR input).

So with my Gigabyte X570 Xtreme (3900X + 32GB 4*8 + RTX 2080 Ti in PCIe X16 1)

F5B : AE-9 is working in PCIe X16 2 or 3.
F5F : AE-9 not working (stucked on Gigabyte logo)
F10A : AE-9 not working (stucked on Gigabyte logo)

Thanks.

Also, why Red Dead Redemtpion 2 is not working with AGESA 1.0.0.3B, only with AGESA 1.0.0.4B ? :/


----------



## pal

kevindd992002 said:


> I'm not complaining about the 1.38V as that is what I'm expecting.
> 
> What I'm trying to point out is in the right side of Auto. When you set the DRAM voltage to a manual value (say 1.35V) or Auto (while the XMP profile is selected), it should show 1.38V there, at least that's norm for other board BIOSes. Why would anyone need to see the default 1.2V when you already set the value manually? I'm not sure I'm understanding what you want to say.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


well, I see the value I select, after restart.


----------



## bluechris

Guys a general question. I see many that go to 1900 FCBK clock to gain 1ns or a little bit more from latencey and a bit more Bandwidth in their ram. The question is... we dont push the chipset/cpu and the overall bus too much with this setting? its just a feeling. I am with 3600cl14 and 1800FCBK and i can succsesfully go to 1900FCBK and 3800cl16 or more with my ram but i dont feel good about it.

Forgot to mention that yeah i know this is OCN forum  i just wanted to ask


----------



## carlcamper

GoforceReloaded said:


> @GBT-MatthewH
> 
> Any news about a fixed bios with working sound card on PCIe X16 slot (Creative Sound Blaster AE-9) on my Gigabyte X570 Xtreme please ?
> 
> @Belliash Tested F5F and F10A, same issue, stucked on Gigabyte Logo. (without the AE-9, it's working)
> 
> Currently i'm using bios F5B but Red Dead Redemtpion 2 is not working with this bios ... (why, I don't know), RDR2 was working with the F10A bios but I can't use it since my AE-9 is not working and I need it (using the XLR input).
> 
> So with my Gigabyte X570 Xtreme (3900X + 32GB 4*8 + RTX 2080 Ti in PCIe X16 1)
> 
> F5B : AE-9 is working in PCIe X16 2 or 3.
> F5F : AE-9 not working (stucked on Gigabyte logo)
> F10A : AE-9 not working (stucked on Gigabyte logo)
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> Also, why Red Dead Redemtpion 2 is not working with AGESA 1.0.0.3B, only with AGESA 1.0.0.4B ? :/


Mine crashes as well in Red Dead Redemption 2 when using Directx 12 in Fullscreen. 

Motherboard: X570 Aorus Pro Wifi
Processor: 3700x
Gpu: 2070 Super Zotac
Ram: 2x8gb Gskill 3600 CL16
PSU: Corsair RM650i
SSD: Adata xpg sx8200 pro 512
Bios: F10a
Nvidia Low Latency Mode: Ultra
Gsync: On


----------



## prymortal

carlcamper said:


> Mine crashes as well in Red Dead Redemption 2 when using Directx 12 in Fullscreen.
> 
> Motherboard: X570 Aorus Pro Wifi
> Processor: 3700x
> Gpu: 2070 Super Zotac
> Ram: 2x8gb Gskill 3600 CL16
> PSU: Corsair RM650i
> SSD: Adata xpg sx8200 pro 512
> Bios: F10a
> Nvidia Low Latency Mode: Ultra
> Gsync: On


Just curious if you are using the new 441.12 driver for RD2 or the 441.08? Just asking because i noticed issues with the 441.12 driver causing freezing under load on COD, few other things but mostly they are not Display driver related, the freezing/pausing was.


----------



## Spiczek

@Highpur probably version 4.32

This is what @athkatla means.


----------



## pschorr1123

Ohim said:


> I don`t own the game but there seems to be an issue with RDR2 and GB boards ...
> 
> https://youtu.be/z_ty-gajwoA



I got RDR2 from Epic and absolutely no issues on my X570 Master 1.0.0.4 Agesa

EDIT: I am using Vulkan with my V64 liquid for what its worth. Ran fine on older Radeon driver yesterday b4 updating to 19.11.1 this morning

also saw another user posted RDR2 running on his abba bios


----------



## MoDeNa

gsxr1000 said:


> Thanks for information, good to know.
> 
> 
> Which bios version do you use ? F7F ? Our rig is different but very similar.
> Your DDR Voltage is always 1,41v or 1,42v ?
> After that i don t disturb you
> 
> Thx by advance for your answer .


Hi gsxr1000! The previous bios I was using is the F5b (Gigabyte X570 Aorus Xtreme v1.0)
The DDR voltage is set to 1.41 but monitoring tools show 1.416v

You don't disturb, all the oposite, you helped a lot!!

Vss


----------



## carlcamper

prymortal said:


> Just curious if you are using the new 441.12 driver for RD2 or the 441.08? Just asking because i noticed issues with the 441.12 driver causing freezing under load on COD, few other things but mostly they are not Display driver related, the freezing/pausing was.


Yup im on 441.12


----------



## nangu

hardwarenick said:


> Just updating my fan issue from before, somebody (can't remember here or Reddit) was telling me they had a similar weird issue and that cold-booting the system solved it. Well, I tried that, switching off power at the PSU and booting cold and it seemed to do the trick with one minor quirk... fan header 4 sometimes seems either slow or irresponsive when changing RPM. When it doesn't respond, I do a restart and it seems to be fine...
> 
> On top of that, I noted another extremely weird issue this morning, unsure of whether the board plays a part but here goes...
> 
> I was gaming for ~8 hours before leaving my rig on downloading for another ~7-8 hours overnight as I slept. When I checked it in the morning, there was no display signal at all. When I tried restarting the machine, I got a B2 error code with still no display signal and this time, the motherboard VGA error LED was lit. Doing a cold boot also didn't change this. I then left the PSU switched off and went to work, coming back 10 hours later. Cold booting the rig, the problem has magically disappeared and everything appears to be in good working order now.
> 
> I don't know if this has anything to do with the BIOS/Board but I never experienced anything like this previously.
> 
> Perhaps unrelated to this too, running a 3900X and using HWinfo and MSI Afterburner, my CPU clock seems to stay ~4300 in-game. I didn't play this game prior to F10 BIOS so don't know what it was before but this seems weird? Only guess besides AGESA /Gigabyte BIOS code is that I game at 3440x1440 so maybe the CPU isn't being stressed enough to boost? Just typing this post up in Windows and watching HWInfo right now, I can see max clock values for half my cores hitting 4500-4550.
> 
> Anyone have any clues RE my weird no signal issue and the 3900X boost clock of 4300 in game?
> 
> Nick
> 
> @GBT-MatthewH


I don't know about your signal issue, I'm sorry, but about the clock issue, I noticed a 100 mhz reduction on F10a compared to F7a. R9 3900X all stock, in game I had ~4350Mhz average with F7a (Agesa 1.0.0.3 ABBA), and now with F10a the max I can see on the same game is ~4200/4250 Mhz. My CPU no longer peak at 4600 also.

If I enable PBO Manual on F10a, the performance is the same as F7a on Stock. I'm starting to think AMD with 1.0.0.4 nerfed stock performance to stop people complain about high voltage and temps on Stock, and at the same time stop the complain about PBO doing really nothing about performance, only raising temperature.


----------



## Waltc

Xartorx said:


> Tried that just now, no luck. Also encoutered a problem with booting - couldnt boot into Windows (that is on NVMe M.2 drive), had an white dash on screen, but the moment i removed BOTH sata and nvme ssd i booted into BIOS.
> Now gonna try to reboot into Windows with both sata and nvme SSDs. If i cant boot into Windows or BIOS again, then gonna flash F5 back, it was the most stable version for me.
> EDIT: Yeah, cant enter BIOS but still can boot into Windows.
> EDIT 2: So, i "kinda" pinpointed my problem - when i had my both nvme ssd (Plextor M8Pe with Marvell 88SS1093 controller) and sata ssd installed, i couldn't get into BIOS, but could boot into Windows. Then i removed both NVMe and SATA SSDs and got straight into BIOS. But if i installed both nvme and sata and tried to boot - i've got white dash and PC freeze. But then i unplugged my SATA drive and i booted into Windows, but couldn't get back into BIOS again. Then, being in Windows i plugged SATA back and now i can boot with both NVMe and SATA SSDs.
> This is such a weird problem, i cant even wrap my head around that.
> 
> @*GBT-MatthewH*, can you look into this problem? Something funky happened with NVMe and/or SATA support since F5 BIOS on X570 Aorus Pro.



Did you disable hot plugging in the bios? I always disable that out of habit since I don't use it. I have no problems with F10a and my NVMe drive, entering the bios, etc. x570 Master.


----------



## Waltc

GoforceReloaded said:


> @*GBT-MatthewH*
> 
> Any news about a fixed bios with working sound card on PCIe X16 slot (Creative Sound Blaster AE-9) on my Gigabyte X570 Xtreme please ?
> 
> @*Belliash* Tested F5F and F10A, same issue, stucked on Gigabyte Logo. (without the AE-9, it's working)
> 
> Currently i'm using bios F5B but Red Dead Redemtpion 2 is not working with this bios ... (why, I don't know), RDR2 was working with the F10A bios but I can't use it since my AE-9 is not working and I need it (using the XLR input).
> 
> So with my Gigabyte X570 Xtreme (3900X + 32GB 4*8 + RTX 2080 Ti in PCIe X16 1)
> 
> F5B : AE-9 is working in PCIe X16 2 or 3.
> F5F : AE-9 not working (stucked on Gigabyte logo)
> F10A : AE-9 not working (stucked on Gigabyte logo)
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> Also, why Red Dead Redemtpion 2 is not working with AGESA 1.0.0.3B, only with AGESA 1.0.0.4B ? :/



I've read in several places that RDR2 is one buggy game at present. All of the problem reports I've read have to do with nVidia GPUs, but that's neither here nor there as I surely haven't read them all--nor do I want to... Assuming that RDR2 is not your only game, how does everything else you own run?


----------



## GoforceReloaded

Waltc said:


> I've read in several places that RDR2 is one buggy game at present. All of the problem reports I've read have to do with nVidia GPUs, but that's neither here nor there as I surely haven't read them all--nor do I want to... Assuming that RDR2 is not your only game, how does everything else you own run?


Every others games running perfectly fine (with bios F5B), FH4 / FM7 / Gears 5 / WoW / Borderlands 3 / Planet Zoo / NFS Heat / GR Breakpoint / GTA V / Destiny 2 / Remnant From the Ashes etc ...

I retested bio F10A without my Creative Sound Blaster AE-9 and I can confirm that RDR2 is working perfectly fine with it, back to bios F5B and RDR2 not working anymore (launcher get an error/stopped working and don't even launch RDR2)

So i hope a fixed bios for my AE-9 will be released soon to be able to play on RDR2 : d


----------



## gsxr1000

...


MoDeNa said:


> Hi gsxr1000! The previous bios I was using is the F5b (Gigabyte X570 Aorus Xtreme v1.0)
> The DDR voltage is set to 1.41 but monitoring tools show 1.416v


Thx Modena :thumb:

Does anyone here have a link with all older bios version for X570 Aorus Master ?


----------



## bigcid10

Just wanted to post my settings so If anyone is looking for ideas
x570 ultra with minimal if not zero issues with these settings(knock on wood)

os is windows 10 1909 windows 10 Pro for workstations

disregard the ones for download


----------



## gurusmi

gsxr1000 said:


> ...
> 
> Thx Modena :thumb:
> 
> Does anyone here have a link with all older bios version for X570 Aorus Master ?


Which version do you need?


----------



## rastaviper

matthew87 said:


> I am running 4x8GB GSkill F4-3200C14D-GTZ sticks at 3600mhz C16 @ 1.368v.
> 
> 
> 
> Stability confirmed with 800% pass of MemtestPro 6.3, 3 hours of Prime95 large FFT blend, and hundred + hours of gaming. Not a single application or OS crash, BSOD or WHEA error.
> 
> 
> 
> Zero effort either in getting them stable, just used the 'safe' V1 profile recommendation in Ryzen DRAM calculator, I'm quite confident i could get these sticks either higher or running at 3600mhz with even tighter timings.
> 
> 
> 
> Out of the box they will run at their advertised 3200mhz C14 speeds by doing nothing more than setting the XMP profile in BIOS.
> 
> 
> 
> So i have the same model GSkill memory as you, but 4 sticks, and have had zero issues not only running them at their advertised speeds but overclocking them.


There are many of us using the G.skill at great overclocking figures with the x570 Elite.
So one user having problems can't blame all motherboards or ram modules.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Belliash

And still no fix from Gigabyte...


----------



## gsxr1000

gurusmi said:


> Which version do you need?



Hi, all before F7A if you have, for testing.


----------



## gurusmi

gsxr1000 said:


> Hi, all before F7A if you have, for testing.


This is the reason for my 2TB Intel 660P SSD.


----------



## rayrockiii

Question on memtest86 results -

When I enable XMP profile on my Aorus X570 Elite with nothing else changed in the BIOS, memtest86 testing results in errors.

If I load optimized settings and rerun memtest86, testing finds zero errors.

How do I interpret those results?

Does that mean I have a bad memory module or does that mean the memory cannot handle the default timings that the motherboard BIOS is using for the XMP profile? I am using BIOS F10a.

Thank you in advance.


----------



## carlcamper

*carlcamper*



carlcamper said:


> Mine crashes as well in Red Dead Redemption 2 when using Directx 12 in Fullscreen.
> 
> Motherboard: X570 Aorus Pro Wifi
> Processor: 3700x
> Gpu: 2070 Super Zotac
> Ram: 2x8gb Gskill 3600 CL16
> PSU: Corsair RM650i
> SSD: Adata xpg sx8200 pro 512
> Bios: F10a
> Nvidia Low Latency Mode: Ultra
> Gsync: On


I solved the crashing!

I did this by downloading "Graphics Tools" .
In Windows 10 . Go to Setting - Apps & features - manage optional features. Then click on "Add a feature" and choose "Graphics Tools". Install and Restart Windows once its done.


----------



## gsxr1000

gurusmi said:


> This is the reason for my 2TB Intel 660P SSD.


:specool: Big thanks Gurusmi :thumb:


----------



## texas_nightowl

So I've finished my build with the X570 Aorus Elite and 3700x. I have data to transfer still and programs to install, but the build is good so far. 

However...I'm wondering about the temperature of my 2nd nvme stick.

For reference, ambient is around 21-22 and the glass side panel is OFF since I'm still tweaking. Load is light. I have one browser window open watching a twitch stream and one browser window open where I am typing this.

In slot A, between the CPU and GPU, I have a Corsair M510. This slot had the heatsink that was included with the board, which I am using. The temp here (according to CrystalDiskInfo) is around 37-39. 

Slot B, below the GPU, has a Sabrent Rocket. There is no heat sink. The temp here is running 55-56. One catch here, is that when I received it, I did peel up the edge of the sticker to confirm it was Phison E12S. That corner won't stick back down. So, that is on me. I'll attach a pic below showing.

So...questions:

1. Is temp in CrystalDiskInfo accurate?
2. Is 55-56 at basically no load (no writes to that drive) too warm?
3. Is the "sticker" on the stick that important?
4. Suggestions?


----------



## jamestowers

GBT-MatthewH said:


> We tried testing internally and it works fine on our test system (see below) using  F10B, so I need more data to try and reproduce. Can anyone with the Xonar issue do the following for me -
> 
> List what GPU you are using. What slot the GPU is in. What slot the Xonar was tested in. A screen shot of F10B BIOS running using CPU-Z.


I've just flash f10b for x570 Elite and worked. Xonar DGX in first pcie x1 and RTX 2070 Super in pcie x16.


----------



## airforce46270

texas_nightowl said:


> So I've finished my build with the X570 Aorus Elite and 3700x. I have data to transfer still and programs to install, but the build is good so far.
> 
> However...I'm wondering about the temperature of my 2nd nvme stick.
> 
> For reference, ambient is around 21-22 and the glass side panel is OFF since I'm still tweaking. Load is light. I have one browser window open watching a twitch stream and one browser window open where I am typing this.
> 
> In slot A, between the CPU and GPU, I have a Corsair M510. This slot had the heatsink that was included with the board, which I am using. The temp here (according to CrystalDiskInfo) is around 37-39.
> 
> Slot B, below the GPU, has a Sabrent Rocket. There is no heat sink. The temp here is running 55-56. One catch here, is that when I received it, I did peel up the edge of the sticker to confirm it was Phison E12S. That corner won't stick back down. So, that is on me. I'll attach a pic below showing.
> 
> So...questions:
> 
> 1. Is temp in CrystalDiskInfo accurate?
> 2. Is 55-56 at basically no load (no writes to that drive) too warm?
> 3. Is the "sticker" on the stick that important?
> 4. Suggestions?


Look at adding a heatsink to it. I couldn't find the operating temps on their website, but I did see that they do sell a copper based heatsink, which tells me that heat is probably an issue/concern with their drives. Probably worth buying and installing.


----------



## 1kari

Hi. I decided to write a short post about a problem that I think is present on all x570 motherboards. I think we were all surprised and not satisfied with the high temperature of the chipset. I use the X570 Aorus Master board and when I bought it I saw the temperature on the chipset at 59-62 degrees. Looking at the statistics on this and similar boards in the Internet I came to the conclusion that once the value is approximately the same, it is normal. But as they say with paranoia you can not argue. It was decided to remove the chipset radiator for analysis. What did I see there? The thermal pad was literally fused to the chipset crystal. After carefully loosening it, I applied thermal grease. When I started the system, I was very surprised that the temperature on the chipset fell by ~15 degrees. When I started the system, I was very surprised that the temperature on the chipset fell by ~15 degrees. What's wrong with motherboard manufacturers? Why do they use such a terrible thermal gum? As far as I remember, only thermal grease was used on chipsets before. The difference in temperature is very noticeable and overheating of the chipset will lead to failure of the motherboard. Even the presence of the fan becomes questionable because when it is switched off the temperature is kept around 60 degrees.


A little explanation. I did not film the process because I did not expect such results. The computer is assembled in an ordinary air-cooled case. 
I would like to know what you think about it? 
And one more thing. I would like to ask the owners of the X570 Aorus Master. How are you doing with stability? My Pc can reboot for no reason, periodically once a day or twice a day. This has been the case since the purchase. Changing the bios does not help the driver of all the latest versions, windows 1909.The system runs all the tests without any problems.

My components are Razen 3700x, x570 Master, Msi GTX 1080 ti, avermedia live gamer hd 2, asus xonar d2x, Kingston HyperX FURY Black [HX432C16FB3K2/32] 32GB, Corsair RM850i.

PS I'm not Englishman. I hope I have written clearly enough for you.


----------



## elmo23x

1kari said:


> Hi. I decided to write a short post about a problem that I think is present on all x570 motherboards. I think we were all surprised and not satisfied with the high temperature of the chipset. I use the X570 Aorus Master board and when I bought it I saw the temperature on the chipset at 59-62 degrees. Looking at the statistics on this and similar boards in the Internet I came to the conclusion that once the value is approximately the same, it is normal. But as they say with paranoia you can not argue. It was decided to remove the chipset radiator for analysis. What did I see there? The thermal pad was literally fused to the chipset crystal. After carefully loosening it, I applied thermal grease. When I started the system, I was very surprised that the temperature on the chipset fell by ~15 degrees. When I started the system, I was very surprised that the temperature on the chipset fell by ~15 degrees. What's wrong with motherboard manufacturers? Why do they use such a terrible thermal gum? As far as I remember, only thermal grease was used on chipsets before. The difference in temperature is very noticeable and overheating of the chipset will lead to failure of the motherboard. Even the presence of the fan becomes questionable because when it is switched off the temperature is kept around 60 degrees.
> 
> 
> A little explanation. I did not film the process because I did not expect such results. The computer is assembled in an ordinary air-cooled case.
> I would like to know what you think about it?
> And one more thing. I would like to ask the owners of the X570 Aorus Master. How are you doing with stability? My Pc can reboot for no reason, periodically once a day or twice a day. This has been the case since the purchase. Changing the bios does not help the driver of all the latest versions, windows 1909.The system runs all the tests without any problems.
> 
> My components are Razen 3700x, x570 Master, Msi GTX 1080 ti, avermedia live gamer hd 2, asus xonar d2x, Kingston HyperX FURY Black [HX432C16FB3K2/32] 32GB.
> 
> PS I'm not Englishman. I hope I have written clearly enough for you.



Nice improvement! Was it difficult to remove the chipset heatsink?

Another question, what version of BIOS are you using? (I ask because some of us are having trouble to start the system with the Xonar D2X with the latest BIOS).


----------



## elmo23x

GBT-MatthewH said:


> We tried testing internally and it works fine on our test system (see below) using  F10B, so I need more data to try and reproduce. Can anyone with the Xonar issue do the following for me -
> List what GPU you are using. What slot the GPU is in. What slot the Xonar was tested in. A screen shot of F10B BIOS running using CPU-Z.





jamestowers said:


> I've just flash f10b for x570 Elite and worked. Xonar DGX in first pcie x1 and RTX 2070 Super in pcie x16.



That is interesting, the DGX works, but the D2X doesn't. The first ones is using the PEX8112 PCIe-PCI bridge while the second is using the PEX8111...


----------



## bluechris

1kari said:


> Hi. I decided to write a short post about a problem that I think is present on all x570 motherboards. I think we were all surprised and not satisfied with the high temperature of the chipset. I use the X570 Aorus Master board and when I bought it I saw the temperature on the chipset at 59-62 degrees. Looking at the statistics on this and similar boards in the Internet I came to the conclusion that once the value is approximately the same, it is normal. But as they say with paranoia you can not argue. It was decided to remove the chipset radiator for analysis. What did I see there? The thermal pad was literally fused to the chipset crystal. After carefully loosening it, I applied thermal grease. When I started the system, I was very surprised that the temperature on the chipset fell by ~15 degrees. When I started the system, I was very surprised that the temperature on the chipset fell by ~15 degrees. What's wrong with motherboard manufacturers? Why do they use such a terrible thermal gum? As far as I remember, only thermal grease was used on chipsets before. The difference in temperature is very noticeable and overheating of the chipset will lead to failure of the motherboard. Even the presence of the fan becomes questionable because when it is switched off the temperature is kept around 60 degrees.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A little explanation. I did not film the process because I did not expect such results. The computer is assembled in an ordinary air-cooled case.
> 
> I would like to know what you think about it?
> 
> And one more thing. I would like to ask the owners of the X570 Aorus Master. How are you doing with stability? My Pc can reboot for no reason, periodically once a day or twice a day. This has been the case since the purchase. Changing the bios does not help the driver of all the latest versions, windows 1909.The system runs all the tests without any problems.
> 
> 
> 
> My components are Razen 3700x, x570 Master, Msi GTX 1080 ti, avermedia live gamer hd 2, asus xonar d2x, Kingston HyperX FURY Black [HX432C16FB3K2/32] 32GB.
> 
> 
> 
> PS I'm not Englishman. I hope I have written clearly enough for you.


I have a Pro and i had the same psychological problem with the chipset temp. 1st i did what you did and indeed the temps felt at least 10 degrees but i went 1 step more.
If you roll back some pages in the thread you will find my post where i water cooled the chipset and the temp went to 35c with 26c ambient ( i cannot search the post now because im on mobile).
In the end and since i RMA that board with a new one because it didn't wanted to post suddenly i just put paste in the new one and i am same as you.

For the other problem that you have with the reboots, can you try for 1 day to have your memory lower or even at 2133mhz?

Edit: i found my post



bluechris said:


> I wasnt feeling right, so i did it and now temps are a bit better


----------



## 1kari

elmo23x said:


> Nice improvement! Was it difficult to remove the chipset heatsink?
> 
> Another question, what version of BIOS are you using? (I ask because some of us are having trouble to start the system with the Xonar D2X with the latest BIOS).


It's not that hard, but first I had to take off the back screen. Bios F7C. The system won't start with the F10a bios, black screen. I have written before.


----------



## 1kari

bluechris said:


> I have a Pro and i had the same psychological problem with the chipset temp. 1st i did what you did and indeed the temps felt at least 10 degrees but i went 1 step more.
> If you roll back some pages in the thread you will find my post where i water cooled the chipset and the temp went to 35c with 26c ambient ( i cannot search the post now because im on mobile).
> In the end and since i RMA that board with a new one because it didn't wanted to post suddenly i just put paste in the new one and i am same as you.
> 
> For the other problem that you have with the reboots, can you try for 1 day to have your memory lower or even at 2133mhz?


No problem. I will try not to use the XMP profile.


----------



## bluechris

1kari said:


> No problem. I will try not to use the XMP profile.


From what i understand and read here many people have lower voltage with xmp on so you do this if you have this behavior, meaning your ram needs for example 1.35v but with xmp on you have 1.2 or anything wrong. So you can do this

1. Set xmp on, save and reboot
2. Set xmp off and pass all the settings by hand that you see on the right which are the current ones and put the voltage to the specific voltage that your ram manufacturer says. Save, reboot and try the system stability.


----------



## jsgiv

Belliash said:


> And still no fix from Gigabyte...


Have you logged your issues with Gigabyte technical support?


----------



## GBT-MatthewH

For those with the Xonar issue on the Elite can you try this BIOS, F10C: https://drive.google.com/open?id=1kEL-hsnyW7_n0RfNm_rh0MEVOy1kAG9H

Let me know if it works. Thanks!


----------



## Nordwind2000

@GBT-MatthewH

What's with X570 Ultra issue with pcie? Are there any newer UEFI-versions?


----------



## 1kari

bluechris said:


> From what i understand and read here many people have lower voltage with xmp on so you do this if you have this behavior, meaning your ram needs for example 1.35v but with xmp on you have 1.2 or anything wrong. So you can do this
> 
> 1. Set xmp on, save and reboot
> 2. Set xmp off and pass all the settings by hand that you see on the right which are the current ones and put the voltage to the specific voltage that your ram manufacturer says. Save, reboot and try the system stability.



I set the voltage in the XMP profile manually. I also measured the ddr voltage directly from the motherboard. I know about the memory stability problems, the only thing I haven't tried is to work without using the XMP profile at all. Previously, during the testing I did not find any memory problems, all the tests were successfully passed.


----------



## Ufuk Özsaran

Hello to everyone.

I cannot set the VDDG setting from 1020. sound for cracking, sizzling and explosion going on.

System does not boot after VDDG 1020.


What could be the reason?


----------



## 1kari

Why do you think manufacturers use such inefficient thermal gum on a chipset?


----------



## Ohim

Will Gigabyte Fix the BIOS lag when CSM compatibility is set to Disabled ? It drives me crazy to change anything inside there. If i leave it on then the BIOS video output switches to HDMI meaning i have to turn on the TV each time i do something inside there (I have the monitor hooked up on DisplayPort)


----------



## GoforceReloaded

@GBT-MatthewH

Did you see my posts ? ^^

Any news for a fixed bios for Creative Sound Blaster AE-9 working on Gigabyte X570 Xtreme with AGESA 1.0.0.4B (F5F / F10A not working, stucked on gigabyte logo at boot) => currently on F5B bios without any problem (except red dead redemtpion 2 who is not working with AGESA 1.0.0.3B :/ ).

I uploaded dxdiag if needed.


----------



## elmo23x

GBT-MatthewH said:


> For those with the Xonar issue on the Elite can you try this BIOS, F10C: https://drive.google.com/open?id=1kEL-hsnyW7_n0RfNm_rh0MEVOy1kAG9H
> 
> Let me know if it works. Thanks!





Now It works. Thanks!
I will let you know if other issues appear.


----------



## 1kari

How interesting it is to use thermal grease for chipset on Gigabyte X570 Aorus Xtreme!


----------



## bluechris

GoforceReloaded said:


> @GBT-MatthewH
> 
> 
> 
> Did you see my posts ? ^^
> 
> 
> 
> Any news for a fixed bios for Creative Sound Blaster AE-9 working on Gigabyte X570 Xtreme with AGESA 1.0.0.4B (F5F / F10A not working, stucked on gigabyte logo at boot) => currently on F5B bios without any problem (except red dead redemtpion 2 who is not working with AGESA 1.0.0.3B :/ ).
> 
> 
> 
> I uploaded dxdiag if needed.


Matthew just posted 10c bios, did you tried it?

As for red dead redemption 2 someone posted earlier that he had install from add windows and features the "graphic tools" and after reboot it works with 1.0.0.4, you tried that also?


----------



## Sakaana303

GBT-MatthewH said:


> For those with the Xonar issue on the Elite can you try this BIOS, F10C: https://drive.google.com/open?id=1kEL-hsnyW7_n0RfNm_rh0MEVOy1kAG9H
> Let me know if it works. Thanks!



Works fine with my Xonar DX - big thanks @GBT-MatthewH!


----------



## ktmrc8

elmo23x said:


> Now It works. Thanks!
> I will let you know if other issues appear.





Sakaana303 said:


> Works fine with my Xonar DX - big thanks @*GBT-MatthewH* !



Good news! Now we need this fix for the other motherboards.


----------



## Streetdragon

Am i the only one that has Problems with reboots in Idle?
IF 3733 SOC 1.1V(Auto) VDDG 950mV VDDP 900mV

Aida Chache and ram test stable for 2 hours.

Closed aida, browser and after some secounds my rig reboots. Seems to be a problem with idle and waking up cores or so.

Yes ram is stable. Cache should be ok too..... something else is triggering the reboots


----------



## Fb74

Hi

I just want to ask a general question to all Aorus owners.

Speaking about AMD chipset drivers, are you using those provided by Gigabyte or are you using (up to date) those available on AMD website ?

Thanks.


----------



## Skolo!

Fb74 said:


> available on AMD website


This




1kari said:


> When I started the system, I was very surprised that the temperature on the chipset fell by ~15 degrees. When I started the system, I was very surprised that the temperature on the chipset fell by ~15 degrees.


What is your temperature after 2-3 hours using. And your VGA is blocking pch fan?


----------



## Skolo!

del


----------



## airforce46270

Fb74 said:


> Hi
> 
> I just want to ask a general question to all Aorus owners.
> 
> Speaking about AMD chipset drivers, are you using those provided by Gigabyte or are you using (up to date) those available on AMD website ?
> 
> Thanks.


I always use the updated chipset drivers direct from AMD. I have never had an issue.


----------



## Keith Myers

1kari said:


> How interesting it is to use thermal grease for chipset on Gigabyte X570 Aorus Xtreme!


Just buy some quality thermal pad material like some FujiPoly at 11.0W/mK thermal conductivity to replace the crap generic 3-4 W/mK bubble gum pad material all the motherboard vendors use.

Makes a huge difference.

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00MQ0ITXW/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_search_asin_title?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## Riotvan

I'm using an Aorus Pro and i also have the problem with a pci-e addon card(Digigram VX-222e). Basically also a soundcard with a pci bridge chip. Maybe there is a bios i can test for this board? @GBT-MatthewH

Thanks!


----------



## Belliash

@GBT-MatthewH: when non beta bios?


----------



## texas_nightowl

airforce46270 said:


> Look at adding a heatsink to it. I couldn't find the operating temps on their website, but I did see that they do sell a copper based heatsink, which tells me that heat is probably an issue/concern with their drives. Probably worth buying and installing.


Ahh...I see. I found that Sabrent heatsink. It looks pretty bulky, relatively speaking. Not sure it will actually fit under the gpu. I'll try to have a closer look at the amount of space available. I suppose there are some 3rd party heatsinks that might be a bit smaller...just wonder how well they would work.


----------



## Fb74

@Skolo! and @airforce46270

Thanks for your answers about AMD drivers.



texas_nightowl said:


> Ahh...I see. I found that Sabrent heatsink. It looks pretty bulky, relatively speaking. Not sure it will actually fit under the gpu. I'll try to have a closer look at the amount of space available. I suppose there are some 3rd party heatsinks that might be a bit smaller...just wonder how well they would work.



You've got also a Jonsbo M.2 heatsink:










You can find that on eBay, amazon, aliexpress and so on.


Ordered one, but dit not use it (as the Elite Motherboard has one heatsink for M.2): I will use it for my 2nd M.2 SSD.


It's very small:


----------



## Kreeker

airforce46270 said:


> I always use the updated chipset drivers direct from AMD. I have never had an issue.


Are there newer ones available from AMD?

I guess I'll have to check when I get home.


----------



## texas_nightowl

Fb74 said:


> You've got also a Jonsbo M.2 heatsink:
> You can find that on eBay, amazon, aliexpress and so on.
> Ordered one, but dit not use it (as the Elite Motherboard has one heatsink for M.2): I will use it for my 2nd M.2 SSD.
> It's very small:


It actually looks a little tall in the pic. I'm not sure I could use it in slot B (the one under the gpu). But, I guess I could use one of the 3rd party heatsinks (Sabrent, Jonsbo, other) on slot A and move the included Gigabyte one to slot B and see if it helps.


----------



## Fb74

There are tons of heasink.

I can mention also the ICY BOX IB-M2HS-701 "Flat" (5 mm height):
https://www.amazon.fr/Box-dissipateur-Thermique-Aluminium-Amovible/dp/B0799CS5VR/


----------



## texas_nightowl

Fb74 said:


> There are tons of heasink.
> 
> I can mention also the ICY BOX IB-M2HS-701 "Flat" (5 mm height):
> https://www.amazon.fr/Box-dissipateur-Thermique-Aluminium-Amovible/dp/B0799CS5VR/


Thanks...that one is a possibility. Found it on amazon us.


----------



## gabecubano14

GBT-MatthewH said:


> For those with the Xonar issue on the Elite can you try this BIOS, F10C: https://drive.google.com/open?id=1kEL-hsnyW7_n0RfNm_rh0MEVOy1kAG9H
> 
> Let me know if it works. Thanks!


 @GBT-MatthewH This worked! Previous BIOS did not work with my card. I have an Asus Essence STX II card. Thank you!


----------



## airforce46270

Kreeker said:


> Are there newer ones available from AMD?
> 
> I guess I'll have to check when I get home.


AMD released new ones on 9/27. The one on Gigabyte is from July 5th.


----------



## kevindd992002

pal said:


> well, I see the value I select, after restart.


Do you mind posting a screenshot? Also, which board do you use?

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## kribby

Does anyone else have issues with cracking and coil whine with a X570 Aorus Pro Wifi and 3900X? No matter what I've tried, any kind of mouse movement, video playing, or webpage scrolling will create whine coming from the video card. Ryzen Master also creates coil whine when the window refreshes every second. I can also hear some kind of crackling noise coming from the VRMs near the rear I/O ports, even when in the BIOS.

Video card is a Gigabtye 5700XT OC, power supply is a Seasonic Prime Platinum 750W, and a XPG SX8200 NVMe drive.

Here's an extensive list of what I've tried through the months:
- 3 different X570 Aorus Pro Wifi replacements
- A X570 Aorus Master motherboard
- 3 different Gigabyte 5700XT OC replacements
- An old Gigabyte Radeon 7950 card
- 3 different power supplies (Evga Supernova G3 750W, Evga Supernova G5 750W, Seasonic Prime Platimum 750W)
- 2 different 3900X processors
- Put everything behind a pure sinewave UPS to eliminate wall power issues. Even tested when on battery backup
- Disconnected all USB devices
- Unplugged all monitors from the video card
- Disconnected all internal header cables, including fans

I'm kinda at a loss right now. One of my friends also has a X570 Aorus Pro Wifi with a 3700X, and he says he has zero problems with it. Tempted to take it to a computer shop, but I'm not sure what they would be able to do differently that I haven't done yet.


----------



## Deepcuts

@kribby is your system powered from a socket with grounding?
I've had some systems in the past that were acting like that when powered from a socket without grounding.


----------



## Linkwell Fook

Will this F10c bios work on Gigabyte X570 Master with Creative Sound Blaster AE-9 ?


----------



## carlcamper

bluechris said:


> Matthew just posted 10c bios, did you tried it?
> 
> As for red dead redemption 2 someone posted earlier that he had install from add windows and features the "graphic tools" and after reboot it works with 1.0.0.4, you tried that also?


That was me, sorry spoke too soon, the crashes still occur in DX12 even after installing Graphics Tools..


----------



## panni

Ohim said:


> Will Gigabyte Fix the BIOS lag when CSM compatibility is set to Disabled ? It drives me crazy to change anything inside there. If i leave it on then the BIOS video output switches to HDMI meaning i have to turn on the TV each time i do something inside there (I have the monitor hooked up on DisplayPort)


There is a workaround for that. Search for CSM in this thread.


----------



## panni

bluechris said:


> I have a Pro and i had the same psychological problem with the chipset temp. 1st i did what you did and indeed the temps felt at least 10 degrees but i went 1 step more.
> If you roll back some pages in the thread you will find my post where i water cooled the chipset and the temp went to 35c with 26c ambient ( i cannot search the post now because im on mobile).
> In the end and since i RMA that board with a new one because it didn't wanted to post suddenly i just put paste in the new one and i am same as you.
> 
> For the other problem that you have with the reboots, can you try for 1 day to have your memory lower or even at 2133mhz?
> 
> Edit: i found my post


Are all of you still seriously looking at the wrong sensor? I mean yeah, it could be lower and it has been proven that this can be lowered. Nevertheless, neither the bad readings from the wrong sensor nor the correct readings from the correct sensor are anywhere near issue-level.
Do you experience loud chipset coolers?


----------



## 1kari

Streetdragon said:


> Am i the only one that has Problems with reboots in Idle?
> IF 3733 SOC 1.1V(Auto) VDDG 950mV VDDP 900mV
> 
> Aida Chache and ram test stable for 2 hours.
> 
> Closed aida, browser and after some secounds my rig reboots. Seems to be a problem with idle and waking up cores or so.
> 
> Yes ram is stable. Cache should be ok too..... something else is triggering the reboots



I have a problem like that... Now I am testing memory without enabling the XMP profile.


----------



## 1kari

Skolo! said:


> This
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What is your temperature after 2-3 hours using. And your VGA is blocking pch fan?



That's the temperature after five hours of use... Yes, I have MSI GTX 1080 Ti and of course it blocks the chipset fan. Since we can see that on the top of the motherboard gigabyte x570 aorus xtreme by default thermopaste is used and this does not cause problems. I can only come to one conclusion that this is malicious. The chipset will eventually fail.


----------



## F1Aussie

texas_nightowl, Sabrent themselves say that you do not we'd to use their heatsink if you use the mobo one. They .m2 drives also have an operating window of 0-70 Celcius. I have 3 gen4 rockets on my master and so far they have maxxed out at 54°. And that is running with the mobo heatsink and with up to 74° Celcius CPU temp. The gen4 ones run hotter due to their higher speeds, do have have gen3 or 4?


----------



## 1kari

panni said:


> Are all of you still seriously looking at the wrong sensor? I mean yeah, it could be lower and it has been proven that this can be lowered. Nevertheless, neither the bad readings from the wrong sensor nor the correct readings from the correct sensor are anywhere near issue-level.
> Do you experience loud chipset coolers?



What do you mean, the wrong sensor? Chipset and PCH Diode sensors on the same chip. When changing the thermal grease on the chipset, the temperature on both sensors has dropped by ~15 degrees.

Right now, the chipset fan is completely out of hearing. Even if the evo is switched off completely, the temperature remains around 60 degrees.


----------



## F1Aussie

texas_nightowl said:


> Fb74 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You've got also a Jonsbo M.2 heatsink:
> You can find that on eBay, amazon, aliexpress and so on.
> Ordered one, but dit not use it (as the Elite Motherboard has one heatsink for M.2): I will use it for my 2nd M.2 SSD.
> It's very small:
> 
> 
> 
> It actually looks a little tall in the pic. I'm not sure I could use it in slot B (the one under the gpu). But, I guess I could use one of the 3rd party heatsinks (Sabrent, Jonsbo, other) on slot A and move the included Gigabyte one to slot B and see if it helps.
Click to expand...

I dont think you will get any GPU to fit over an nvme heatsink except for the standard mobo one, all of them are too tall usually


----------



## dansi

While my master gave me grief when doing a bios update and fresh setup, every time.

Once past that, it is rock stable with slight overclocked. No pch temp problems, no nvme sata problems, no sleep wifi/bt problems. Thankful that is great for me.

Dont be discourage guys!


----------



## panni

1kari said:


> What do you mean, the wrong sensor? Chipset and PCH Diode sensors on the same chip. When changing the thermal grease on the chipset, the temperature on both sensors has dropped by ~15 degrees.
> 
> Right now, the chipset fan is completely out of hearing. Even if the evo is switched off completely, the temperature remains around 60 degrees.


This was not necessarily meant to go directly against anything you wrote/did. I just get pretty pissed of by people not using the search function.

People tend to not search for "chipset" in this thread. The second sensor reading is the one to look out for.
I've got a Morpheus II modded 1080 TI sitting *directly* over the intake fan for the chipset, blocking it completely, without any direct airflow to it, while having it set to the silent curve, without ever hearing it under any load.

I still think people are mistaking 50-70°C for "bad"/"high chipset temperature", albeit, most of them simply read the wrong sensor.

I'll definitely change the thermal pad for grease on my X570 Pro the next time I have the need to actually change something in my system. Until then: no issues.


----------



## rastaviper

Fb74 said:


> Hi
> 
> 
> 
> I just want to ask a general question to all Aorus owners.
> 
> 
> 
> Speaking about AMD chipset drivers, are you using those provided by Gigabyte or are you using (up to date) those available on AMD website ?
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks.


None of these.

Windows drivers and I can't really see any difference with my OCed 3600x @4300mhz or my 3200Cl15 @3733 Ram.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


----------



## 1kari

dansi said:


> While my master gave me grief when doing a bios update and fresh setup, every time.
> 
> Once past that, it is rock stable with slight overclocked. No pch temp problems, no nvme sata problems, no sleep wifi/bt problems. Thankful that is great for me.
> 
> Dont be discourage guys!



I have reinstalled Windows several times, the last F10a bios does not solve the problem even if I remove the asus xonar d2x card from which it does not start. Sleep doesn't work at all. Bluetooth does not work with some devices. What is your PCH Diode temperature after a few hours of operation?

For your information, I loaded my video card with project rendering in Davinci Resolve, it took 25 minutes. Pay attention to PCH Diode and chipset temperatures, I think they are the same for most people without load.


----------



## dansi

Here is mine after 20 minutes of gpuz render test...i know it is not much load but a convenience for me and the temps are about there too. 

room temp about 27C, granted i run zen+ perhaps it is not hitting the pcie4 as much?


----------



## 1kari

dansi said:


> Here is mine after 20 minutes of gpuz render test...i know it is not much load but a convenience for me and the temps are about there too.
> 
> room temp about 27C, granted i run zen+ perhaps it is not hitting the pcie4 as much?


I'm sorry, but your data doesn't look true. In terms of physics, there can be no such temperatures.


----------



## dansi

I got it from hwinfo, unless it is a bug? Idk, why you dont think it is possible? It is 18C above my ambient, seems fair.
My chipset fan isnt even on. lol. I hope is not a bug (zen+ x570) and it dies a year later. Who knows, AMd bios is spotty so far on X570 
I have a front fan directly flowing through it


----------



## 1kari

dansi said:


> I got it from hwinfo, unless it is a bug? Idk, why you dont think it is possible? It is 18C above my ambient, seems fair.
> My chipset fan isnt even on. lol. I hope is not a bug (zen+ x570) and it dies a year later. Who knows, AMd bios is spotty so far on X570
> I have a front fan directly flowing through it


I'd like to know what components you have in the pc?


----------



## 1kari

Streetdragon said:


> Am i the only one that has Problems with reboots in Idle?
> IF 3733 SOC 1.1V(Auto) VDDG 950mV VDDP 900mV
> 
> Aida Chache and ram test stable for 2 hours.
> 
> Closed aida, browser and after some secounds my rig reboots. Seems to be a problem with idle and waking up cores or so.
> 
> Yes ram is stable. Cache should be ok too..... something else is triggering the reboots


Not using the XMP profile does not help, just rebooted again.


----------



## Moutsatsos

I am thinking of buying an aorus pro wifi and been reading around that there's issues with the board.
Can anyone confirm any present known issues and how does mem overclocking behave on this board?
Provided you own one are you satisfied by the board?


----------



## GoforceReloaded

bluechris said:


> Matthew just posted 10c bios, did you tried it?
> 
> As for red dead redemption 2 someone posted earlier that he had install from add windows and features the "graphic tools" and after reboot it works with 1.0.0.4, you tried that also?


He posted for the Aorus Elite, not the Gigabyte X570 Xtreme : p

For RDR2... lol it fixed the issue ..., with this "graphic tools" installed, game launch without any problems, even on AGESA 1.0.0.3B and bios F5B on my Gigabyte X570 Xtreme : D


----------



## bluechris

carlcamper said:


> That was me, sorry spoke too soon, the crashes still occur in DX12 even after installing Graphics Tools..


In rdr2 thread i read some exe files need to run as administrator also



panni said:


> Are all of you still seriously looking at the wrong sensor? I mean yeah, it could be lower and it has been proven that this can be lowered. Nevertheless, neither the bad readings from the wrong sensor nor the correct readings from the correct sensor are anywhere near issue-level.
> Do you experience loud chipset coolers?





1kari said:


> What do you mean, the wrong sensor? Chipset and PCH Diode sensors on the same chip. When changing the thermal grease on the chipset, the temperature on both sensors has dropped by ~15 degrees.
> 
> Right now, the chipset fan is completely out of hearing. Even if the evo is switched off completely, the temperature remains around 60 degrees.


Im ok in both readings now with only the thermal paste change and as i said mainly is a psychological thing that i water cooled the chipset, i passed that for the chipset.

We can do group therapy for this no matter the brand of the x570 motherboards lol


----------



## Ohim

panni said:


> There is a workaround for that. Search for CSM in this thread.


Searched it but i couldn`t find anything that fixes the lag while CSM is disabled .


----------



## GoforceReloaded

Ohim said:


> Searched it but i couldn`t find anything that fixes the lag while CSM is disabled .


Just hit CTRL + F6 in bios and select VGA First.

Before leaving the bios, just CTRL + F6 again and reselect "FULL HD" : )


----------



## gurusmi

bluechris said:


> We can do group therapy for this no matter the brand of the x570 motherboards lol


Wouldn't be that bad. Especially when i see my plans for the next 12 month. Full custom water cooling (PCH, VRM, GFX, CPU), aRGB Config with at least 3 controllers, 3950x,...


----------



## bluechris

gurusmi said:


> Wouldn't be that bad. Especially when i see my plans for the next 12 month. Full custom water cooling (PCH, VRM, GFX, CPU), aRGB Config with at least 3 controllers, 3950x,...


I was same as you and as matter of fact i did the vrm's in my pro with 1 custom block and a EK vrm block that i had since 10 years and also the pch with an EK nb block but as i see it this processors don't go up a lot and you almost cannot touch the bus clock so the heats are not there and i took the blocks out.
Good thermal paste everywhere and unscrew this plastic fancy covers above the vrm with a good air passing from there did the trick and no matter what i do to my 3600 or 3900 im under 45c in vrm so I'm good.


----------



## gurusmi

The water cooling system is also a part of my RGB concept. It's a kind of modern industrial art. To have a optical highlight in my home office. To have a bit on enjoyment when working 12 hrs. I work all day long only with software. If i produce something mechanical it is a thing i can touch, identify, show,... It is a different approach for the self esteem when one is a technician and not only fixed onto software. So just a more psychologial way. Nothing about facts.


----------



## Ufuk Özsaran

Hello everyone.

I've been trying for weeks to find some things. I will ask you something.

Which of these is the VDDG voltage in the ryzen dram calculator?


There's two. I don't know which one to change.

Thanks.


----------



## bluechris

Ufuk Özsaran said:


> Hello everyone.
> 
> 
> 
> I've been trying for weeks to find some things. I will ask you something.
> 
> 
> 
> Which of these is the VDDG voltage in the ryzen dram calculator?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's two. I don't know which one to change.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks.


I have not the PRO in front of me but if my memory serves me right this are not in ryzen calculator, you search in mobo settings for VDDG and VDDP and you alter them according to the ryzen calculator preset settings .
Better leave this one's at default.


----------



## Rapidian

Ufuk Özsaran said:


> Hello everyone.
> 
> I've been trying for weeks to find some things. I will ask you something.
> 
> Which of these is the VDDG voltage in the ryzen dram calculator?
> 
> 
> There's two. I don't know which one to change.
> 
> Thanks.


From memory: Should be under Tweaking -> AMD CBS -> XFR. Change VDDG and VDDP from Auto to Manual and then enter in the millivolts.


----------



## Skolo!

1kari said:


> That's the temperature after five hours of use... Yes, I have MSI GTX 1080 Ti and of course it blocks the chipset fan. Since we can see that on the top of the motherboard gigabyte x570 aorus xtreme by default thermopaste is used and this does not cause problems. I can only come to one conclusion that this is malicious. The chipset will eventually fail.


What brand of thermalgrease you use? I want replace on TG Kryonaut.


----------



## Ohim

@GoforceReloaded thank you , didn`t knew about that ... and if i leave it to VGA does it affect anything in Windows ?


----------



## Skolo!

Ohim said:


> if i leave it to VGA does it affect anything in Windows ?


Nope


----------



## pal

dansi said:


> I got it from hwinfo, unless it is a bug? Idk, why you dont think it is possible? It is 18C above my ambient, seems fair.
> My chipset fan isnt even on. lol. I hope is not a bug (zen+ x570) and it dies a year later. Who knows, AMd bios is spotty so far on X570
> I have a front fan directly flowing through it


I have the same Temps. just PCH diode is areound 54C up 60C I saw. It looks I will need to replace that crappy thermal pad on pch.


----------



## kribby

Deepcuts said:


> @kribby is your system powered from a socket with grounding?
> I've had some systems in the past that were acting like that when powered from a socket without grounding.


Wouldn't unplugging the UPS to force use of the battery remove any possibility of there being an issue with the wall outlet? I'm going to check the outlet with a ground tester anyways. The only other thing I can think of is maybe the built-in wifi card causing some kind of EMI interference? I notice they give you an antenna with long cables in the box, but I've been using my own antennas that are only about 2 inches long.


----------



## rask

Are there sleep/hibernate-wake issues on x570 Aorus Master in Windows/Linux?


----------



## Sakaana303

Does anyone noticed problems with the CPU-Opt fan header?
My waterpump is plugged in there and the rpm (pump is running fine) are not detected anymore.


----------



## gurusmi

I'm using a Master. My pump is connected to the Waterpump header. In CPU_Opt i have the radiator Vents connected. That's the way the mannual told me how to do it.


----------



## Sakaana303

gurusmi said:


> I'm using a Master. My pump is connected to the Waterpump header. In CPU_Opt i have the radiator Vents connected. That's the way the mannual told me how to do it.


 Thanks, i think i will try that one as well. However there should be no difference since PWM is PWM.
Edit: Just saw that on the Elite the CPU_Opt is the "watercool" one.


----------



## airforce46270

rask said:


> Are there sleep/hibernate-wake issues on x570 Aorus Master in Windows/Linux?


Yes. In order to get mine to work properly, I had to disable the LAN ports. I have seen a lot of people with the same issue.


----------



## gurusmi

At the Master i have 6 Fan headers.


----------



## rask

airforce46270 said:


> Yes. In order to get mine to work properly, I had to disable the LAN ports. I have seen a lot of people with the same issue.


 On Windows/Linux?


Both the LAN ports ? That's a bummer...Is Gigabyte working on it?


----------



## airforce46270

rask said:


> On Windows/Linux?
> 
> 
> Both the LAN ports ? That's a bummer...Is Gigabyte working on it?


I use wireless, so I disabled both. I opened a ticket with tech support and got the same questions, did you try this and that. Found this thread and asked the question and someone answered with the solution. You may try disabling one at a time and see if it works. Good luck.


----------



## Frietkot Louis

Keith Myers said:


> Just buy some quality thermal pad material like some FujiPoly at 11.0W/mK thermal conductivity to replace the crap generic 3-4 W/mK bubble gum pad material all the motherboard vendors use.
> 
> Makes a huge difference.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00MQ0ITXW/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_search_asin_title?ie=UTF8&psc=1


Does that chipset touch the cooler ?? (sort of)

I have migrated from my 'decent' tower cooler + thermal paste to a noctua NH-12A cooler [EDIT] AND liquid metal and am getting -10c on high load (85 to 75)

So I was wondering if it's possible to make sure that the PCH cooler is REALLY connect to the chipset...

thanks


----------



## Soeski

rask said:


> Are there sleep/hibernate-wake issues on x570 Aorus Master in Windows/Linux?


Not that I know of, works like a charm here and has been since day one (F4 BIOS, now on F10a). Windows BTW, Linux no idea.


----------



## Moutsatsos

Any issues at the moment with x570 Aorus pro wifi?


----------



## OCmember

Hi there. I have a GTX 1070, a PCIe Creative Zx, and a Intel Gigabit adapter on my X570 Xtreme. In the bios it says the GTX is running at PCIe Gen1.0 x8, and the others are running at Gen1.0 x1. Shouldn't the GPU be atleast x16 and at Gen3.0?

EDIT: Oh, I also am using an NVMe drive.


----------



## airforce46270

OCmember said:


> Hi there. I have a GTX 1070, a PCIe Creative Zx, and a Intel Gigabit adapter on my X570 Xtreme. In the bios it says the GTX is running at PCIe Gen1.0 x8, and the others are running at Gen1.0 x1. Shouldn't the GPU be atleast x16 and at Gen3.0?
> 
> EDIT: Oh, I also am using an NVMe drive.


Download GPU-Z. You will see Bus Interface with a "?" next to it. Click the "?", click start render test and you will see it change.


----------



## OCmember

airforce46270 said:


> Download GPU-Z. You will see Bus Interface with a "?" next to it. Click the "?", click start render test and you will see it change.


Thanks! 

Is it possible to run the 1070 at x16 speed or are the other peripherals interfering?

EDIT: also how can i verify what BUS speed the other devices are running in? That NVMe drive should be in 3.0: not sure about the others.


----------



## bigcid10

OCmember said:


> Thanks!
> 
> Is it possible to run the 1070 at x16 speed or are the other peripherals interfering?
> 
> EDIT: also how can i verify what BUS speed the other devices are running in? That NVMe drive should be in 3.0: not sure about the others.


did you even bother to read your manual?
what slot is your sound card in ?
it has to be in the last or second to last slot
otherwise your 1070 runs at 8x
the nvme goes on the slot above the 1070
it says all this in the manual


----------



## LeVvE

I used F7b before and changed to F10a and I went from 27-28 second boot times to 36-38. Gets stuck on BIOS code "b4" for quite a while before boot logo.

EDIT: Seems like my Xbox One controller caused the "b4" error on boot, no idea why that happened as it never happened before and I've always had it plugged in.


----------



## 1kari

Skolo! said:


> What brand of thermalgrease you use? I want replace on TG Kryonaut.


Hi! Arctic Cooling MX-2


----------



## 1kari

rask said:


> Are there sleep/hibernate-wake issues on x570 Aorus Master in Windows/Linux?


Yes, Windows sleep mode does not work. Pc does not go into it and reboots.


----------



## F1Aussie

Soeski said:


> rask said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are there sleep/hibernate-wake issues on x570 Aorus Master in Windows/Linux?
> 
> 
> 
> Not that I know of, works like a charm here and has been since day one (F4 BIOS, now on F10a). Windows BTW, Linux no idea.
Click to expand...

I have sleep / hibernate issues on my master, it will go to sleep the first time then when I wake it up if it goes to sleep again it actually turns the PC off. Haven't found a way to fix this.


----------



## rask

airforce46270 said:


> I use wireless, so I disabled both. I opened a ticket with tech support and got the same questions, did you try this and that. Found this thread and asked the question and someone answered with the solution. You may try disabling one at a time and see if it works. Good luck.



Thanks. @GBT-MatthewH:Can you please update when the sleep/hibernate-wake issue will be fixed? IIRC, this issue is there since inception for x570 Aorus Master


----------



## airforce46270

F1Aussie said:


> I have sleep / hibernate issues on my master, it will go to sleep the first time then when I wake it up if it goes to sleep again it actually turns the PC off. Haven't found a way to fix this.


Hello Mate! Have you tried disabling the LAN ports? That fixed it for me. You may only need to disable one or the other, but since I use wireless, I disabled both.


----------



## S_Bodi

If your PC is uncleanly shutting down when going to sleep on your X570 Master in Windows 10, make sure you are using the drivers from the gigabyte website for the realtek 2.5GbE NIC, or disable the second NIC in BIOS. This fix worked for me, and many others.


----------



## rask

Soeski said:


> Not that I know of, works like a charm here and has been since day one (F4 BIOS, now on F10a). Windows BTW, Linux no idea.


Are you disabling any LAN port for this to work (BIOS F10a) ?


----------



## rask

S_Bodi said:


> If your PC is uncleanly shutting down when going to sleep on your X570 Master in Windows 10, make sure you are using the drivers from the gigabyte website for the realtek 2.5GbE NIC, or disable the second NIC in BIOS. This fix worked for me, and many others.


 Hi - If I understand you correctly, first disable the Realtek NIC, then uninstall old drivers and then reinstall it from Gigabyte site, and then re-enable it in BIOS ?

If its an AMD driver issue, shouldn't other boards, with Realtek 2.5GbE suffer from this?


----------



## S_Bodi

Can't comment on other boards and it's unclear why the older drivers cause the problem.

I didn't have to remove the previous drivers to fix the problem on my system, just ran the installer from the gigabyte website and the new drivers were detected.


----------



## Ohim

LeVvE said:


> I used F7b before and changed to F10a and I went from 27-28 second boot times to 36-38. Gets stuck on BIOS code "b4" for quite a while before boot logo.
> 
> EDIT: Seems like my Xbox One controller caused the "b4" error on boot, no idea why that happened as it never happened before and I've always had it plugged in.


What the ? Usually i get between 8 and 13 seconds boot times ... and this on ABBA


----------



## 1kari

Confirmed. Installing the Realtek 2.5GbE drivers on the X570 AORUS Master fully solves the sleep problem. Unbelievable.


----------



## Soeski

rask said:


> Are you disabling any LAN port for this to work (BIOS F10a) ?


No sir. Using that LAN port. I did not even disable the sleep mode on the LAN.
Using RealTEK 10.36.701.2019 driver version dated July 2019.


----------



## rask

1kari said:


> Confirmed. Installing the Realtek 2.5GbE drivers on the X570 AORUS Master fully solves the sleep problem. Unbelievable.


Hi - Did you do as S_Bodi suggested, i.e. installing the latest Realtek LAN driver [10.32.1206.2018] without uninstalling anything ?


----------



## rask

Soeski said:


> No sir. Using that LAN port. I did not even disable the sleep mode on the LAN.
> Using RealTEK 10.36.701.2019 driver version dated July 2019.


Thanks for providing version no. Have asked for confirmation on the latest version number for Realtek LAN in the post above


----------



## 1kari

rask said:


> Hi - Did you do as S_Bodi suggested, i.e. installing the latest Realtek LAN driver [10.32.1206.2018] without uninstalling anything ?


Yeah, that's right. From the gigabyte website.


----------



## Labuka

What thickness thermal pad you were using for replacing chipset pad? as getting 85C (71C on lower temp senor) in summer time is obviously too much.. cant believe that motherboard vendors using such a crap cooling solution for 400$ board, unbelievable.


----------



## bluechris

Labuka said:


> What thickness thermal pad you were using for replacing chipset pad? as getting 85C (71C on lower temp senor) in summer time is obviously too much.. cant believe that motherboard vendors using such a crap cooling solution for 400$ board, unbelievable.


I puted thermal paste there. Any good thermal paste will reduce 10-15c your temps.


----------



## 1kari

As I wrote above, arctic cooling mx-2 in my case has greatly improved the temperature situation. I think that's what the manufacturers did with malice. Since at least one of the top solutions from gigabyte uses thermal grease and so they knew it would be much better.


----------



## Marius A

Keith Myers said:


> Just buy some quality thermal pad material like some FujiPoly at 11.0W/mK thermal conductivity to replace the crap generic 3-4 W/mK bubble gum pad material all the motherboard vendors use.
> 
> Makes a huge difference.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00MQ0ITXW/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_search_asin_title?ie=UTF8&psc=1


 so very true my friend ive also bought 1 month ago https://www.amazon.de/Alphacool-Eisschicht-Wärmeleitpad-120x20x1-Stück/dp/B00ZCBM8CK and my temperature senzor 2 ( ssd controller) on my 970 evo plus went down 14 degrees from 78 to 64 max during stress test.
Those laird thermalpads 5w/mk which come with the x570 master and i think all range of aorus x570 are disgusting quality for such an expensive motherboard
vrm and chipset temp is ok on x570 master otherwise i would have replaced those pads on the back also if they were going above 60c


----------



## airforce46270

Labuka said:


> What thickness thermal pad you were using for replacing chipset pad? as getting 85C (71C on lower temp senor) in summer time is obviously too much.. cant believe that motherboard vendors using such a crap cooling solution for 400$ board, unbelievable.


According to the motherboard engineers, the chipset thermal pad thickness is around 0.3 - 0.4 mm. It was one of the questions I asked when I was troubleshooting something totally unrelated.


----------



## Bronson

Since you are talking about Temps, my Aourus 2TB M2 SSD gen4 from Gigabyte is getting extremely hot in my Gigabyte X570 I AORUS PRO WIFI, do you recommend to use thermal paste (I have some ARCTIC MX4 and some Noctua that came with a NH L12S) ? and do it also in the chipset and its heatsink? I'm starting to think of getting an ATX mobo and case for better airflow


----------



## userxxx

Leemarvin said:


> Since you are talking about Temps, my Aourus 2TB M2 SSD gen4 from Gigabyte is getting extremely hot in my Gigabyte X570 I AORUS PRO WIFI, do you recommend to use thermal paste (I have some ARCTIC MX4 and some Noctua that came with a NH L12S) ? and do it also in the chipset and its heatsink? I'm starting to think of getting an ATX mobo and case for better airflow



SSDs in general are very hot. For m.2 you can also use some thermal pads.
For example mine temps in X570 AORUS MASTER:
- Micron 9100 PRO was at 69-70 °C. After installation of 92mm cooler on top of it - 44°C
- Samsung SSD 970 PRO (the first m.2) - 43°C


----------



## MoDeNa

Leemarvin said:


> Since you are talking about Temps, my Aourus 2TB M2 SSD gen4 from Gigabyte is getting extremely hot in my Gigabyte X570 I AORUS PRO WIFI, do you recommend to use thermal paste (I have some ARCTIC MX4 and some Noctua that came with a NH L12S) ? and do it also in the chipset and its heatsink? I'm starting to think of getting an ATX mobo and case for better airflow


Better than thermal paste for the m.2 gen4 SSD use the Alphacool Eisschicht thermal pad - 17W/mK (120x20x1mm). I replaced the one that came with the Xtreme for one of those and my temps improved significantly for my Corsair MP600 1 TB.

I recommend to use that instead of thermal paste.


----------



## Bronson

userxxx said:


> SSDs in general are very hot. For m.2 you can also use some thermal pads.
> For example mine temps in X570 AORUS MASTER:
> - Micron 9100 PRO was at 69-70 °C. After installation of 92mm cooler on top of it - 44°C
> - Samsung SSD 970 PRO (the first m.2) - 43°C





MoDeNa said:


> Better than thermal paste for the m.2 gen4 SSD use the Alphacool Eisschicht thermal pad - 17W/mK (120x20x1mm). I replaced the one that came with the Xtreme for one of those and my temps improved significantly for my Corsair MP600 1 TB.
> 
> I recommend to use that instead of thermal paste.


Well replacing it with thermal paste didn't do much, the combination of bad design from the board and my case that doesn't help it's making em seriously thinking of leaving this itx rig..I'll try to find some thermal pads, but since I'm in the arse of the world (argentina), it won't be that easy..thanks for the help!


----------



## nangu

Hi, I'm trying to use Argus Monitor to drive my radiator and case fans instead SIV, because it's a buggy piece of software.

Anyway, the problem I have is Argus is unable to drive my fans on Sys Fan 4, Sys Fan 5 and Sys Fan 6. It seems like it can't take priority over BIOS for those fans. I tried diferent fan makes (Corsair, Phanteks, EVGA) on these fan headers in order to isolate the problem, but none works. 

Argus detects those fan headers are driven by the ITE IT8792E controller present in the motherboard (Aorus Master X570), so I think the controller is the problem, or Argus doesn't manage this controller the way it's intended. Argus manual mode also doesn't work on those headers :-(

For those using Argus Monitor with the Master, Are you be able to change fan curves on fans connected to those headers?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## hardwarelimits

nangu said:


> Hi, I'm trying to use Argus Monitor to drive my radiator and case fans instead SIV, because it's a buggy piece of software.
> 
> Anyway, the problem I have is Argus is unable to drive my fans on Sys Fan 4, Sys Fan 5 and Sys Fan 6. It seems like it can't take priority over BIOS for those fans. I tried diferent fan makes (Corsair, Phanteks, EVGA) on these fan headers in order to isolate the problem, but none works.
> 
> Argus detects those fan headers are driven by the ITE IT8792E controller present in the motherboard (Aorus Master X570), so I think the controller is the problem, or Argus doesn't manage this controller the way it's intended. Argus manual mode also doesn't work on those headers :-(
> 
> For those using Argus Monitor with the Master, Are you be able to change fan curves on fans connected to those headers?
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Hey. I used argus monitor also and your right. There's fan headers you can't control. The work around I found was use a fan spliter to attach 2 fans on the fan header you can control.


----------



## Waltc

Ohim said:


> What the ? Usually i get between 8 and 13 seconds boot times ... and this on ABBA



Ditto!


----------



## gurusmi

I' just switching over to AquaComputer quadro.


----------



## d0mini

F1Aussie said:


> I have sleep / hibernate issues on my master, it will go to sleep the first time then when I wake it up if it goes to sleep again it actually turns the PC off. Haven't found a way to fix this.


I had an issue where waking my computer from sleep restarted my pc. Turned out to be Windows’ Hybrid Sleep functionality, which you can turn off in advanced power options.

Hope this helps.


----------



## nangu

hardwarelimits said:


> Hey. I used argus monitor also and your right. There's fan headers you can't control. The work around I found was use a fan spliter to attach 2 fans on the fan header you can control.


Thank you for confirmation.

Yes, I'm using a splitter right now on my two AIO fans, but I need more individually controlable headers because my fan setup requires individual fan control to be optimal. It's difficult to buy a good fan controller on my country, thats why I wanted to use a software based solution, but it seems to be no complete software solution anywhere :-(

Thanks again, and have a nice day!


----------



## LeVvE

Ohim said:


> LeVvE said:
> 
> 
> 
> I used F7b before and changed to F10a and I went from 27-28 second boot times to 36-38. Gets stuck on BIOS code "b4" for quite a while before boot logo.
> 
> EDIT: Seems like my Xbox One controller caused the "b4" error on boot, no idea why that happened as it never happened before and I've always had it plugged in.
> 
> 
> 
> What the ? Usually i get between 8 and 13 seconds boot times ... and this on ABBA
Click to expand...

I don't have fast boot or any of that on, also using RAID. Had slow boot times on all the different AGESA releases.


----------



## BeeDeeEff

I updated to the latest bios on my x570 aorus master, reentered my bios settings, and everything is working pretty fine.


----------



## F1Aussie

airforce46270 said:


> F1Aussie said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have sleep / hibernate issues on my master, it will go to sleep the first time then when I wake it up if it goes to sleep again it actually turns the PC off. Haven't found a way to fix this.
> 
> 
> 
> Hello Mate! Have you tried disabling the LAN ports? That fixed it for me. You may only need to disable one or the other, but since I use wireless, I disabled both.
Click to expand...

Hi, I thought I did try it and it did not work, I will try again though just to make sure


----------



## F1Aussie

S_Bodi said:


> If your PC is uncleanly shutting down when going to sleep on your X570 Master in Windows 10, make sure you are using the drivers from the gigabyte website for the realtek 2.5GbE NIC, or disable the second NIC in BIOS. This fix worked for me, and many others.


I did use the gigabyte drivers but will try disabling the second port again. Cheers


----------



## S_Bodi

For those with the X570 Master sleep issue, there is a thread over at the official gigabyte forums.
http://forum.gigabyte.us/thread/7271/x570-aorus-master-sleep-hibernate


----------



## online123

F10c is available but "AccessDenied"
http://www.gigabyte.pl/products/page/mb/X570-AORUS-XTREME-rev-10#support-dl
https://download.gigabyte.com/FileList/BIOS/mb_bios_x570-aorus-xtreme_f10c.zip


Can you download it or its only problem on my browser?


----------



## Medizinmann

online123 said:


> F10c is available but "AccessDenied"
> http://www.gigabyte.pl/products/page/mb/X570-AORUS-XTREME-rev-10#support-dl
> https://download.gigabyte.com/FileList/BIOS/mb_bios_x570-aorus-xtreme_f10c.zip
> 
> 
> Can you download it or its only problem on my browser?


Can't download this either and it isn't showing up on the German and US sites…

I would presume that someone made a mistake - was to early - and it will be released today or in the next days…

Greetings,
Medizinmann


----------



## GoforceReloaded

online123 said:


> F10c is available but "AccessDenied"
> http://www.gigabyte.pl/products/page/mb/X570-AORUS-XTREME-rev-10#support-dl
> https://download.gigabyte.com/FileList/BIOS/mb_bios_x570-aorus-xtreme_f10c.zip
> 
> 
> Can you download it or its only problem on my browser?


I can't download it too.

I hope that it fix sound cards like AE-9 with the X570 Xtreme : d


----------



## Carbonic

online123 said:


> F10c is available but "AccessDenied"
> http://www.gigabyte.pl/products/page/mb/X570-AORUS-XTREME-rev-10#support-dl
> https://download.gigabyte.com/FileList/BIOS/mb_bios_x570-aorus-xtreme_f10c.zip
> 
> 
> Can you download it or its only problem on my browser?


This is quite normal. Gigabyte usually puts up downloads that can't be downloaded until after like half a day after it's been listed.
It feels like perhaps someone in one country puts up the download and then we have to wait until someone in another country far away adds the download to the mirrors a good while later.


----------



## Medizinmann

Carbonic said:


> This is quite normal. Gigabyte usually puts up downloads that can't be downloaded until after like half a day after it's been listed.
> It feels like perhaps someone in one country puts up the download and then we have to wait until someone in another country far away adds the download to the mirrors a good while later.


Yep….

Right now the link is also up on the German Website...and still not working.

We might have to wait until it is moning on the US East Coast...

Greetings,
Medizinmann


----------



## Nordwind2000

I see the download, but access denied.

Hope so, that the issues with pcie are cleared.


----------



## Nordwind2000

Medizinmann said:


> Yep….
> 
> Right now the link is also up on the German Website...and still not working.
> 
> We might have to wait until it is moning on the US East Coast...
> 
> Greetings,
> Medizinmann


Yes... We're looking on the same page... :thumb:


----------



## Cata79

I really love the release notes from every BIOS.


----------



## Medizinmann

Cata79 said:


> I really love the release notes from every BIOS.


:laugher::lachen:


----------



## BPHusker

BPHusker said:


> So I had something interesting happen when I tried to turn on my PC this morning. I have a Aorus Master. Anyway, it booted and got into Windows. I didn't log in right away but as I was doing so the screen went out and the fans kicked up. I thought it was going into Sleep Mode or something. I waited a minute or two and shut it off and powered it back on. The loud fans kicked on like always, but it never dropped to quiet levels and I wasn't getting anything on the monitor. I opened the case and saw L5 and every now and then 14 and 15 showing up on the LED. I was at a loss and decided to reset my CMOS. It seemed to do the trick.
> 
> After I got it working I saw a thread about someone having an incorrect OC that caused it. The only thing I have OC'd is the RAM using XMP. I have 2x16GB Trident Neo 3600 RAM that supports XMP so I'm wondering why this happened. Does anyone have any ideas?


This happened again this morning. Showing 14-15 and flashing L5, L8. What do you guys think is the problem? Is my RAM defective?

Uh, after having it powered on for 3-4 minutes, it finally got to the post screen and I went to BIOS and it said that the settings have been reset. Any clues?


----------



## Medizinmann

BPHusker said:


> This happened again this morning. Showing 14-15 and flashing L5, L8. What do you guys think is the problem? Is my RAM defective?
> 
> Uh, after having it powered on for 3-4 minutes, it finally got to the post screen and I went to BIOS and it said that the settings have been reset. Any clues?


Well this is a somewhat known issue - XMP Support is still a little shaky sometimes.
This powerup-powerdown-fan-kicking-in-thing – are the power cycles of the memory training – the system tries 3 times – if it fails it defaults to JEDEC setting i.e. 2133 MHz (disabling XMP) or it resets BIOS…

It sometimes helps to punch in some part of the XMP settings manually and maybe upping DRAM-Voltage by 0,1-0,2V

Greetings,
Medizinmann


----------



## Injuis

Moutsatsos said:


> Any issues at the moment with x570 Aorus pro wifi?


I had issues with F10a bios. Was unable to POST after installing BIOS. Had to remove a ram stick to successfully post. Then my power went out and system wouldn't post again, flashing the VGA led. Had to use QFlash to go back to F6b and it started working. There appears to be an issue where having PCIe slots filled with something like a sound card will prevent F10a from POSTing correctly.


----------



## khaledmohi

Moutsatsos said:


> Any issues at the moment with x570 Aorus pro?


I am running 3700x and a RTX2060 + on Display Port. if I disabled CSM -> Windows 10 will boot with VGA led on.


----------



## Ohim

I see that the Aorus X570 Elite also got a BIOS update today F10c but can`t download it !


----------



## Medizinmann

Ohim said:


> I see that the Aorus X570 Elite also got a BIOS update today F10c but can`t download it !



F10c for the aorus elite is already available here...


https://drive.google.com/drive/folders/1Ts0d6CsBhc3UBnA2HKtwxVkBwA8tTUDk


_GBT-MatthewH provided it._

_Greetings,_
_Medizinmann
_


----------



## Acertified

No Love for the Pro WiFi? I only see 10a.


----------



## Waltc

Injuis said:


> I had issues with F10a bios. Was unable to POST after installing BIOS. Had to remove a ram stick to successfully post. Then my power went out and system wouldn't post again, flashing the VGA led. Had to use QFlash to go back to F6b and it started working. There appears to be an issue where having PCIe slots filled with something like a sound card will prevent F10a from POSTing correctly.



I have no problems with F10a, but I also have nothing aside from my GPU sitting in a PCIe slot.


----------



## hardwarelimits

nangu said:


> Thank you for confirmation.
> 
> Yes, I'm using a splitter right now on my two AIO fans, but I need more individually controlable headers because my fan setup requires individual fan control to be optimal. It's difficult to buy a good fan controller on my country, thats why I wanted to use a software based solution, but it seems to be no complete software solution anywhere :-(
> 
> Thanks again, and have a nice day!


You can try read your board manuel to see what fan headers are PWM signal and try to change fan curve on bios. 

Alot of users like this fan controler and isn't expensive. https://www.amazon.com/DEEPCOOL-FH-10-Integrated-Occupying-Motherboard/dp/B077YHLDSP 

You could use this fan hub on only 1 of your fan headers. And use the rest of headers you can control to the individuals ones you want.

You can try see on different Amazons on Europe if you're here. That link I gave is from USA. Hope it helps . Cheers


----------



## chucky27

... and again, fan stuck in 1000RPM on SYS_4, x570 Aorus Pro. @*GBT-MatthewH *Can you please ask the bios team to look into this? Thank you.


----------



## Belliash

Just flashed F10c to Aorus Elite... After flashing it via QFlash+ PC automatically powered on. I turned it off and cleared CMOS. Afterwards I noticed it does not detect NVME disk. I set everything up including memory timings and it didnt POST. All memory settings reset to defaults and NVME was still not detected. I turned it off and once again cleared CMOS. After powering it once again it finally detected M.2 disk and I was able to set memory as Ive done on F5f...
What is more, when NVME was not detected the PCH fan was also not working and its been stuck on Aorus logo screen for about 15 seconds...


----------



## GBT-MatthewH

* Newest BETA BIOS with AGESA 1004B (11/11)*

 Should fix Xonar/Sound Card boost issues.

X570 AORUS Xtreme -  F10C
X570 AORUS Master -  F10C
X570 AORUS Ultra-  F10C
X570 AORUS Elite -  F10C
X570 Gaming X -  F10C

Edit: These are slowly becoming live on our main site, these are just the ones I could grab. All boards will have a F10C release.


----------



## Belliash

GBT-MatthewH said:


> * Newest BETA BIOS with AGESA 1004B (11/11)*
> 
> Should fix Xonar/Sound Card boost issues.
> 
> X570 AORUS Xtreme -  F10C
> X570 AORUS Master -  F10C
> X570 AORUS Ultra-  F10C
> X570 AORUS Elite -  F10C
> X570 Gaming X -  F10C
> 
> Edit: These are slowly becoming live on our main site, these are just the ones I could grab. All boards will have a F10C release.



Any comment on my troubles with NVME after flashing F10c?


----------



## Ufuk Özsaran

Hey guys,

I have a X570 Master with a 3900X and I have these weird audio issues. Sometimes I hear a weird crackling audio noise when I use the scroll wheel of my mouse. This noise comes directly from the PC because I hear without putting on my headphones.

Increasing Soc voltage does not solve the problem.

I brought up to 1.2v. I make SOC LLC extreme.

I can't give and use tons of money. My bios version F10A.

my system is like this; 

3900X
X570 aorus master
2x16 G.skill CL16 ram


----------



## pal

fF10C is downloadable for PRO in website.


----------



## Skolo!

GBT-MatthewH said:


> * Newest BETA BIOS with AGESA 1004B (11/11)*
> 
> Should fix Xonar/Sound Card boost issues.


It contain another hotfixes? Or just fix sound card boot issues?


----------



## nangu

hardwarelimits said:


> You can try read your board manuel to see what fan headers are PWM signal and try to change fan curve on bios.
> 
> Alot of users like this fan controler and isn't expensive. https://www.amazon.com/DEEPCOOL-FH-10-Integrated-Occupying-Motherboard/dp/B077YHLDSP
> 
> You could use this fan hub on only 1 of your fan headers. And use the rest of headers you can control to the individuals ones you want.
> 
> You can try see on different Amazons on Europe if you're here. That link I gave is from USA. Hope it helps . Cheers


Thanks again, that's a good idea. I can purchase that fan controller for a relative low price here. I just found the Aquacomputer Quadro on a site listing too, but the seller asks $200 US Dollars where I'm living :-(((

It's a shame I can't fully control all motherboard's fan headers because I don't need more than the provided ones.


----------



## Fb74

nangu said:


> Thanks again, that's a good idea. I can purchase that fan controller for a relative low price here. I just found the Aquacomputer Quadro on a site listing too, but the seller asks $200 US Dollars where I'm living :-(((
> 
> It's a shame I can't fully control all motherboard's fan headers because I don't need more than the provided ones.


You could find things on eBay like that:
https://www.ebay.fr/itm/Pc-8-Channe...ontroller-For-Cpu-Case-Hdd-Vga-P/233314449986










In a PCI slot, SATA connector powered, 8 fans (4*2 fans).
Each pair of fans could be adjusted by its button.


----------



## cnx

Hi @*GBT-MatthewH*!
I don't want to annoy, but is there any update because the "Noctua" problem?
Unfortunately it is really annoying and clouds the otherwise good X570-Master...
Many thanks in advance!


----------



## Acertified

pal said:


> fF10C is downloadable for PRO in website.


Not sure what website you are referring to but Pro WiFi is still not coming up with 10c on the official website. I just went back to the site and it only lists 10a.


----------



## mtenberg

F10C no boot with no pcie x1 devices in a slot. Is it the AMD Ryzen 3200G? Debugcode 00 and VGA-led burns.


----------



## Belliash

@GBT-MatthewH: what is more, im still having aer reported errors with F10c.


----------



## chucky27

GBT-MatthewH said:


> * Newest BETA BIOS with AGESA 1004B (11/11)*
> 
> Should fix Xonar/Sound Card boost issues.
> 
> X570 AORUS Xtreme -  F10C
> X570 AORUS Master -  F10C
> X570 AORUS Ultra-  F10C
> X570 AORUS Elite -  F10C
> X570 Gaming X -  F10C
> 
> Edit: These are slowly becoming live on our main site, these are just the ones I could grab. All boards will have a F10C release.


 @*GBT-MatthewH* 
I'd like to report the following on X570 AORUS Pro @ F10c :
1) Ctrl+F6 resolutions menu does not have VGA First/etc options anymore, only to 4k and 1600p choices on my system.
Regardless of the CSM status, it makes the UI a bit laggy in the main menu (though still usable), but absolutely unbearable in SmartFan 5: loads in ~10s, UI reaction is like ~0.3fps, sometimes a bit better - ~1 fps. Took me ages to set up 4 curves.
2) SYS_FAN4 (and probably 5/6/...) issue is still there: it ignores the curve and sets RPM to whatever the curve point #1 is set to (could see RPM change when i move it, while other points and curve itself are ignored). Full powerdown usually fixes it until it randomly comes back again, sometimes twice a week, sometimes 2 times in a row.

Please pass this info to the devs, or would it be better to create a support ticket?


----------



## Sakaana303

Anyone else still having issues with RGB Fusion? Even on F10C and latest Fusion release i just got "Please wait" and a freeze.


----------



## gurusmi

nangu said:


> Thanks again, that's a good idea. I can purchase that fan controller for a relative low price here. I just found the Aquacomputer Quadro on a site listing too, but the seller asks $200 US Dollars where I'm living :-(((
> 
> It's a shame I can't fully control all motherboard's fan headers because I don't need more than the provided ones.


Quadro is a great fan controller. independent from any board it is configured by usb and saved directly at the controller. Neither software nor USB is needed for running. For buying just try the producer. 
www.aquacomputer.de 
I bought one a couple of days ago. 39.90 Euros. As i live in germany i even did not pay any delivery fee.

---

The upgrade was successful. No problems so far. Changed to manual OC, no PBO/AutoOC. No XMP as i eintered my settings manually.


----------



## dox81

I'm on my second X570 Aorus Master and I want to share my experience. I really hope that someone from GB will check it.
I am running and 3700x and a Sapphire Vega 64 Nitro+ on Display Port. On both X570 AM I owned, if I disabled CSM -> Windows 10 will boot with VGA led on.
It's really hard for me to enter BIOS if I don't have another USB device plugged in and if I don't time my DEL button press accordingly. If I press DEL without any additional USB device inserted, it simply does not boot at all in windows. Black screen with signal from the video card.

Aorus logo at boot (hot & cold) it's a hit and miss -> sometimes is popping up, sometimes only a black screen until windows.
I mean, really AMD/GB? Not even with your own HW the device is not booting up ok. If the system gets to W10, everything is rock solid. Kudos for this.

I really think CSM is very broken on X570 GB, and from what I heard, other people are having similar issues.
@*GBT-MatthewH, *is there any chance somebody will/is looking into this?


----------



## pal

Acertified said:


> Not sure what website you are referring to but Pro WiFi is still not coming up with 10c on the official website. I just went back to the site and it only lists 10a.


https://www.gigabyte.com/Motherboard/X570-AORUS-PRO-WIFI-rev-10/support#support-dl-bios


----------



## killaho

Ufuk Özsaran said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I have a X570 Master with a 3900X and I have these weird audio issues. Sometimes I hear a weird crackling audio noise when I use the scroll wheel of my mouse. This noise comes directly from the PC because I hear without putting on my headphones.
> 
> Increasing Soc voltage does not solve the problem.
> 
> I brought up to 1.2v. I make SOC LLC extreme.
> 
> I can't give and use tons of money. My bios version F10A.
> 
> my system is like this;
> 
> 3900X
> X570 aorus master
> 2x16 G.skill CL16 ram



I think you may be increasing the wrong voltage. Can take a picture of the setting you are changing? You want to increase to VCORE SOC voltage for the sound crackling to go away. I'm pretty certain 1.2 volts is unsafe for that. 1.125 should be the max.


----------



## GBT-MatthewH

dox81 said:


> I'm on my second X570 Aorus Master and I want to share my experience. I really hope that someone from GB will check it.
> I am running and 3700x and a Sapphire Vega 64 Nitro+ on Display Port. On both X570 AM I owned, if I disabled CSM -> Windows 10 will boot with VGA led on.
> It's really hard for me to enter BIOS if I don't have another USB device plugged in and if I don't time my DEL button press accordingly. If I press DEL without any additional USB device inserted, it simply does not boot at all in windows. Black screen with signal from the video card.





chucky27 said:


> @*GBT-MatthewH*
> I'd like to report the following on X570 AORUS Pro @ F10c :
> 1) Ctrl+F6 resolutions menu does not have VGA First/etc options anymore, only to 4k and 1600p choices on my system.
> Regardless of the CSM status, it makes the UI a bit laggy in the main menu (though still usable), but absolutely unbearable in SmartFan 5: loads in ~10s, UI reaction is like ~0.3fps, sometimes a bit better - ~1 fps. Took me ages to set up 4 curves.
> 2) SYS_FAN4 (and probably 5/6/...) issue is still there: it ignores the curve and sets RPM to whatever the curve point #1 is set to (could see RPM change when i move it, while other points and curve itself are ignored). Full powerdown usually fixes it until it randomly comes back again, sometimes twice a week, sometimes 2 times in a row.
> 
> Please pass this info to the devs, or would it be better to create a support ticket?


Support ticket. This is a very busy month with launches, black friday, and CES creeping up. I will have less time this month to check in on this thread than usual.


----------



## MoDeNa

GBT-MatthewH said:


> * Newest BETA BIOS with AGESA 1004B (11/11)*
> 
> Should fix Xonar/Sound Card boost issues.
> 
> X570 AORUS Xtreme -  F10C
> X570 AORUS Master -  F10C
> X570 AORUS Ultra-  F10C
> X570 AORUS Elite -  F10C
> X570 Gaming X -  F10C
> 
> Edit: These are slowly becoming live on our main site, these are just the ones I could grab. All boards will have a F10C release.


Are these BETA bios?? Within the Aorus official site it does not indicate that they are beta versions. I'm a bit confused.

Is it worth updating if you don't have PCIe sound cards? I'm perfectly fine with F10a in my Aorus Xtreme so I don't know what to do.

Many thanks!


----------



## Bart

Umm dude, it literally says BETA right in the quote you posted, LOL!


----------



## F1Aussie

S_Bodi said:


> For those with the X570 Master sleep issue, there is a thread over at the official gigabyte forums.
> http://forum.gigabyte.us/thread/7271/x570-aorus-master-sleep-hibernate


Cool, thanks.


----------



## Waltc

dox81 said:


> I'm on my second X570 Aorus Master and I want to share my experience. I really hope that someone from GB will check it.
> I am running and 3700x and a Sapphire Vega 64 Nitro+ on Display Port. On both X570 AM I owned, if I disabled CSM -> Windows 10 will boot with VGA led on.
> It's really hard for me to enter BIOS if I don't have another USB device plugged in and if I don't time my DEL button press accordingly. If I press DEL without any additional USB device inserted, it simply does not boot at all in windows. Black screen with signal from the video card.
> 
> Aorus logo at boot (hot & cold) it's a hit and miss -> sometimes is popping up, sometimes only a black screen until windows.
> I mean, really AMD/GB? Not even with your own HW the device is not booting up ok. If the system gets to W10, everything is rock solid. Kudos for this.
> 
> I really think CSM is very broken on X570 GB, and from what I heard, other people are having similar issues.
> @*GBT-MatthewH, *is there any chance somebody will/is looking into this?



No problems at all with my x570 Aorus Master--installed on July 11. Now running F10c. The only time I had something similar to what you report was with my Crossfire system (x590/480 8GB) running F4. The bios was routing the monitor signal from the slave card instead of from the master--which resulted in a black screen--until Windows booted--Win10 would reverse the monitors and suddenly I'd get my visible desktop--just no visible post, etc. I have different equipment now (see sig) and haven't had any problems since then. IMO the Crossfire problem was fixed several bios versions back. Don't know if this info will help, but it might provide a clue.


----------



## MoDeNa

Bart said:


> Umm dude, it literally says BETA right in the quote you posted, LOL!


Yes, I see, but I mean that it does not mention that in the Aorus official site XD


----------



## khaledmohi

dox81 said:


> I'm on my second X570 Aorus Master and I want to share my experience. I really hope that someone from GB will check it.
> I am running and 3700x and a Sapphire Vega 64 Nitro+ on Display Port. On both X570 AM I owned, if I disabled CSM -> Windows 10 will boot with VGA led on.
> It's really hard for me to enter BIOS if I don't have another USB device plugged in and if I don't time my DEL button press accordingly. If I press DEL without any additional USB device inserted, it simply does not boot at all in windows. Black screen with signal from the video card.
> 
> Aorus logo at boot (hot & cold) it's a hit and miss -> sometimes is popping up, sometimes only a black screen until windows.
> I mean, really AMD/GB? Not even with your own HW the device is not booting up ok. If the system gets to W10, everything is rock solid. Kudos for this.
> 
> I really think CSM is very broken on X570 GB, and from what I heard, other people are having similar issues.
> @*GBT-MatthewH, *is there any chance somebody will/is looking into this?


I have the exact same problem with my X570 PRO
I am running 3700x and a RTX2060 + on Display Port. 
if I disabled CSM -> Windows 10 will boot with VGA led on.


----------



## Waltc

Bart said:


> Umm dude, it literally says BETA right in the quote you posted, LOL!



I think he's talking about the official F10c posted here:


https://www.gigabyte.com/Motherboard/X570-AORUS-MASTER-rev-10/support#support-dl-bios


----------



## MoDeNa

Waltc said:


> I think he's talking about the official F10c posted here:
> 
> 
> https://www.gigabyte.com/Motherboard/X570-AORUS-MASTER-rev-10/support#support-dl-bios


Exactly, you are right. I meant that one.

Cheers!


----------



## Nijo

Sakaana303 said:


> Anyone else still having issues with RGB Fusion? Even on F10C and latest Fusion release i just got "Please wait" and a freeze.


I´ve had the same problem till today, when I changed my memory from 4x 8 GB Patriot Viper RGB to 2x 16 GB G.Skill Trident Z Neo. RGB Fusion 2 worked for the first time since I bought this X570 Master.


----------



## MrToast99

MoDeNa said:


> Exactly, you are right. I meant that one.
> 
> Cheers!


Any GigaByte BIOS that's a Letter Number and a letter is a Beta. F5f, F10c, Etc


----------



## leongws

MrToast99 said:


> Any GigaByte BIOS that's a Letter Number and a letter is a Beta. F5f, F10c, Etc


Beta can be released to general public?? Thought beta may contains bug and should never be released to public?


----------



## Ricey20

I was having issues with header 1, 2, 4, 5 in SmartFan5 for windows after installing F10a. Some of them became unresponsive or the fan would shut off. I found if you turn off/set Temp Interval to +/- 0 it fixes it for me and it will correctly scale fan speed again.


----------



## MrToast99

leongws said:


> Beta can be released to general public?? Thought beta may contains bug and should never be released to public?


You do realize that in the world we live in everything is BETA whether it's noted that way or not... to err is human.

A public release of a beta vs a small group (forum) release of a beta is usually engineering's confidence that it fixes a significant set of issues while still having outstanding issues to patch.


----------



## F1Aussie

For you guys that fixed the sleep issue what settings do you have for sleep and hibernate?


----------



## MoDeNa

MrToast99 said:


> Any GigaByte BIOS that's a Letter Number and a letter is a Beta. F5f, F10c, Etc


Thanks for letting me know. This is my first Gigabyte motherboard.


----------



## Jeffreybt

Strange problem, after installing gigabyte utilities (App center, SIV) my manual overclock was no longer stable and uninstalling them did not fix the problem.
I reinstalled windows and the overclock was stable again... out of curiosity i installed the gigabyte utilities again and the overclock was once again unstable and required me to wipe and reinstall for stability.


----------



## rdr09

Jeffreybt said:


> Strange problem, after installing gigabyte utilities (App center, SIV) my manual overclock was no longer stable and uninstalling them did not fix the problem.
> I reinstalled windows and the overclock was stable again... out of curiosity i installed the gigabyte utilities again and the overclock was once again unstable and required me to wipe and reinstall for stability.


Gigabyte makes one of the best hardware. Software - Nah. Tho, i can say the same thing with Asus AI Suite.


----------



## rummy99

I'm getting better benchmarks with 10c on a Pro than any other recent BIOS. better than baseline reference for the very first time on CPUZ, better Userbench score, 200 more points in Cinebench R20, etc.


----------



## gurusmi

leongws said:


> Beta can be released to general public?? Thought beta may contains bug and should never be released to public?


Have you ever seen a piece of software that had no bugs? Oh i forgot. "It's not a bug. It's a feature."



Jeffreybt said:


> Strange problem, after installing gigabyte utilities (App center, SIV) my manual overclock was no longer stable and uninstalling them did not fix the problem.
> I reinstalled windows and the overclock was stable again... out of curiosity i installed the gigabyte utilities again and the overclock was once again unstable and required me to wipe and reinstall for stability.


I'm using win 1909. I cannot even install the tools. Only RGB Fusion is installable running. When installing/running App Center i get BSOD at every single Logon. I reinstall all the software pieces and Win is fine and stable.


----------



## Ufuk Özsaran

killaho said:


> I think you may be increasing the wrong voltage. Can take a picture of the setting you are changing? You want to increase to VCORE SOC voltage for the sound crackling to go away. I'm pretty certain 1.2 volts is unsafe for that. 1.125 should be the max.




Hello.

I did 1.2v because nothing I do is the solution. now my settings are like this.

Unfortunately the problem continues.:drool:


----------



## Ciepik182

GBT-MatthewH said:


> * Newest BETA BIOS with AGESA 1004B (11/11)*
> 
> Should fix Xonar/Sound Card boost issues.
> 
> X570 AORUS Elite -  F10C



I'm an X570 Aorus Elite owner and have a big problem with every BIOS released after F5a. 

When I try to enter BIOS the screen freezes on the Aorus logo with hotkeys for entering BIOS, Q-flash etc. I also own an Acer xv273k and an palit 1080 super jetstream. The CPU is a Ryzen 7 3700x. F5a is the last version that enters BIOS without freezing. I tried to enter BIOS with F5b, F5f, F10a and F10c - no succes. 

I tried unplugging all the usb devices (except for the keyboard which is plugged in a usb 2.0 port), tried going into BIOS (UEFI) through windows advanced launch settings, tried clearing CMOS by shorting the jumpers - didn't help.

I read that it could be a conflict between the BIOS resolution and the monitors resolution (4K) when entering BIOS. So i tried entering BIOS with the monitor turned off, but then the screen would output a "no signal" message. I tried turning the monitor on a few seconds after the PC starts - didn't help. Still freezes on the aorus logo screen.

Having that in mind I tried playing with the monitor osd settings like the aspect ratio, displayport version which allowed to lower the refresh rate to 60Hz. I cant however change the screens resolution, it always starts at 4K and changes to a diffrent one only when windows takes control of the PC. On the other hand the F5a BIOS works perfectly fine on 4K 144Hz, so it shouldn't be an issue. 

Does someone have the same problem? 

I assume that the main thing at the moment is to work with the 1.0.0.4 agesa, but it could be great if this issue could be shown to the BIOS team


----------



## leongws

MrToast99 said:


> You do realize that in the world we live in everything is BETA whether it's noted that way or not... to err is human.
> 
> A public release of a beta vs a small group (forum) release of a beta is usually engineering's confidence that it fixes a significant set of issues while still having outstanding issues to patch.





gurusmi said:


> Have you ever seen a piece of software that had no bugs? Oh i forgot. "It's not a bug. It's a feature."
> 
> 
> I'm using win 1909. I cannot even install the tools. Only RGB Fusion is installable running. When installing/running App Center i get BSOD at every single Logon. I reinstall all the software pieces and Win is fine and stable.


I understand that Beta is sort of like a 'testing' version that is for people who are willing to test it for abnormalities, that is why they call it BETA. Matt posted the Beta bios in this thread and ask those who are willing to download it for testing

And since beta bios may contain issue, it should be tested and rectified most known issue before it is release as a official bios for update at Gigabyte website. So from beta F10C to official release F10 and not put up F10C(which is beta) as official bios in Giga website.

Those non-savvy may thought there is a new bios from Giga and go update without any worries as it is posted at official website, like the F10A which causes no boot when PCIe x1 is in use.


----------



## gurusmi

There have been only Betas for X570 so far. I'm awaiting the first release and i hope it will be available at xmas 2020.


----------



## Nijo

Ciepik182 said:


> I'm an X570 Aorus Elite owner and have a big problem with every BIOS released after F5a.
> 
> When I try to enter BIOS the screen freezes on the Aorus logo with hotkeys for entering BIOS, Q-flash etc. I also own an Acer xv273k and an palit 1080 super jetstream. The CPU is a Ryzen 7 3700x. F5a is the last version that enters BIOS without freezing. I tried to enter BIOS with F5b, F5f, F10a and F10c - no succes.
> 
> I tried unplugging all the usb devices (except for the keyboard which is plugged in a usb 2.0 port), tried going into BIOS (UEFI) through windows advanced launch settings, tried clearing CMOS by shorting the jumpers - didn't help.
> 
> I read that it could be a conflict between the BIOS resolution and the monitors resolution (4K) when entering BIOS. So i tried entering BIOS with the monitor turned off, but then the screen would output a "no signal" message. I tried turning the monitor on a few seconds after the PC starts - didn't help. Still freezes on the aorus logo screen.
> 
> Having that in mind I tried playing with the monitor osd settings like the aspect ratio, displayport version which allowed to lower the refresh rate to 60Hz. I cant however change the screens resolution, it always starts at 4K and changes to a diffrent one only when windows takes control of the PC. On the other hand the F5a BIOS works perfectly fine on 4K 144Hz, so it shouldn't be an issue.
> 
> Does someone have the same problem?
> 
> I assume that the main thing at the moment is to work with the 1.0.0.4 agesa, but it could be great if this issue could be shown to the BIOS team


I would recommend to open a support ticket on Gigabyte website, if not done yet...


----------



## Sakaana303

Nijo said:


> I´ve had the same problem till today, when I changed my memory from 4x 8 GB Patriot Viper RGB to 2x 16 GB G.Skill Trident Z Neo. RGB Fusion 2 worked for the first time since I bought this X570 Master.



I ve got 2 RAM`s installed (A2+B2) and it never worked since i own the board. Thats real strange.


----------



## dansi

Ciepik182 said:


> I'm an X570 Aorus Elite owner and have a big problem with every BIOS released after F5a.
> 
> When I try to enter BIOS the screen freezes on the Aorus logo with hotkeys for entering BIOS, Q-flash etc. I also own an Acer xv273k and an palit 1080 super jetstream. The CPU is a Ryzen 7 3700x. F5a is the last version that enters BIOS without freezing. I tried to enter BIOS with F5b, F5f, F10a and F10c - no succes.
> 
> I tried unplugging all the usb devices (except for the keyboard which is plugged in a usb 2.0 port), tried going into BIOS (UEFI) through windows advanced launch settings, tried clearing CMOS by shorting the jumpers - didn't help.
> 
> I read that it could be a conflict between the BIOS resolution and the monitors resolution (4K) when entering BIOS. So i tried entering BIOS with the monitor turned off, but then the screen would output a "no signal" message. I tried turning the monitor on a few seconds after the PC starts - didn't help. Still freezes on the aorus logo screen.
> 
> Having that in mind I tried playing with the monitor osd settings like the aspect ratio, displayport version which allowed to lower the refresh rate to 60Hz. I cant however change the screens resolution, it always starts at 4K and changes to a diffrent one only when windows takes control of the PC. On the other hand the F5a BIOS works perfectly fine on 4K 144Hz, so it shouldn't be an issue.
> 
> Does someone have the same problem?
> 
> I assume that the main thing at the moment is to work with the 1.0.0.4 agesa, but it could be great if this issue could be shown to the BIOS team


Yes i also run 4k screen. Interesting, since i use clt+f6 to use vga only, my bios flashing is ok


----------



## Xartorx

Ciepik182 said:


> GBT-MatthewH said:
> 
> 
> 
> * Newest BETA BIOS with AGESA 1004B (11/11)*
> 
> Should fix Xonar/Sound Card boost issues.
> 
> X570 AORUS Elite -  F10C
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm an X570 Aorus Elite owner and have a big problem with every BIOS released after F5a.
> 
> When I try to enter BIOS the screen freezes on the Aorus logo with hotkeys for entering BIOS, Q-flash etc. I also own an Acer xv273k and an palit 1080 super jetstream. The CPU is a Ryzen 7 3700x. F5a is the last version that enters BIOS without freezing. I tried to enter BIOS with F5b, F5f, F10a and F10c - no succes.
> 
> I tried unplugging all the usb devices (except for the keyboard which is plugged in a usb 2.0 port), tried going into BIOS (UEFI) through windows advanced launch settings, tried clearing CMOS by shorting the jumpers - didn't help.
> 
> I read that it could be a conflict between the BIOS resolution and the monitors resolution (4K) when entering BIOS. So i tried entering BIOS with the monitor turned off, but then the screen would output a "no signal" message. I tried turning the monitor on a few seconds after the PC starts - didn't help. Still freezes on the aorus logo screen.
> 
> Having that in mind I tried playing with the monitor osd settings like the aspect ratio, displayport version which allowed to lower the refresh rate to 60Hz. I cant however change the screens resolution, it always starts at 4K and changes to a diffrent one only when windows takes control of the PC. On the other hand the F5a BIOS works perfectly fine on 4K 144Hz, so it shouldn't be an issue.
> 
> Does someone have the same problem?
> 
> I assume that the main thing at the moment is to work with the 1.0.0.4 agesa, but it could be great if this issue could be shown to the BIOS team /forum/images/smilies/smile.gif
Click to expand...

I've had the same issue, removing every drive would let me boot into BIOS. Turns out that disabling CSM helped me to boot into BIOS with drives plugged in. So there's definitely a problem with that option after version F5


----------



## Ohim

How do you guys even flash from within the BIOS ? I only do it with the @BIOS app ... if i try to do it from within the BIOS the only storage device that i see is the EFI partition and nothing else... not even USB sticks ... 

It`s a non issue for me but i`m just curious of what am i doing wrong.


----------



## pal

Ohim said:


> How do you guys even flash from within the BIOS ? I only do it with the @BIOS app ... if i try to do it from within the BIOS the only storage device that i see is the EFI partition and nothing else... not even USB sticks ...
> 
> It`s a non issue for me but i`m just curious of what am i doing wrong.


it's working form bios aswell. usb need to be formated in fat32 and that it.


----------



## gurusmi

Ohim said:


> How do you guys even flash from within the BIOS ? I only do it with the @BIOS app ... if i try to do it from within the BIOS the only storage device that i see is the EFI partition and nothing else... not even USB sticks ...
> 
> It`s a non issue for me but i`m just curious of what am i doing wrong.


i cannot flash inside windows. AppCenter is not compatible to WIN1909 i have to use.


----------



## Ohim

pal said:


> it's working form bios aswell. usb need to be formated in fat32 and that it.


Makes sense .. i have only NTFS sticks  

@gurusmi I have 1909 Installed and the app works just fine.. i install it as a stand alone app not trough App Center ...


----------



## gurusmi

Oh. Ok. I have installed only RGB Fusion. But i will it through out when switching to my desired RGB Controllers.


----------



## Medizinmann

Jeffreybt said:


> Strange problem, after installing gigabyte utilities (App center, SIV) my manual overclock was no longer stable and uninstalling them did not fix the problem.
> I reinstalled windows and the overclock was stable again... out of curiosity i installed the gigabyte utilities again and the overclock was once again unstable and required me to wipe and reinstall for stability.


Maybe a problem with EasytuneOC in AppCenter from Gigagbyte?

Greetings,
Medizinmann


----------



## BPHusker

Medizinmann said:


> Well this is a somewhat known issue - XMP Support is still a little shaky sometimes.
> This powerup-powerdown-fan-kicking-in-thing – are the power cycles of the memory training – the system tries 3 times – if it fails it defaults to JEDEC setting i.e. 2133 MHz (disabling XMP) or it resets BIOS…
> 
> It sometimes helps to punch in some part of the XMP settings manually and maybe upping DRAM-Voltage by 0,1-0,2V
> 
> Greetings,
> Medizinmann


I updated to F10a last night and it seemed to work fine (XMP is off). This morning I powered on my machine again and it happened again, although this time I got a message on the POST (Aorus) screen. "Memory PMU Training error at Socket 0 Channel 0 DIMM 0." I'm leaning towards my RAM being bad since I swapped the RAM slots and now it is telling me it errored on DIMM 1. Would you guys agree that one of my DIMMs is bad?


----------



## bigcid10

Ciepik182 said:


> I'm an X570 Aorus Elite owner and have a big problem with every BIOS released after F5a.
> 
> When I try to enter BIOS the screen freezes on the Aorus logo with hotkeys for entering BIOS, Q-flash etc. I also own an Acer xv273k and an palit 1080 super jetstream. The CPU is a Ryzen 7 3700x. F5a is the last version that enters BIOS without freezing. I tried to enter BIOS with F5b, F5f, F10a and F10c - no succes.
> 
> I tried unplugging all the usb devices (except for the keyboard which is plugged in a usb 2.0 port), tried going into BIOS (UEFI) through windows advanced launch settings, tried clearing CMOS by shorting the jumpers - didn't help.
> 
> I read that it could be a conflict between the BIOS resolution and the monitors resolution (4K) when entering BIOS. So i tried entering BIOS with the monitor turned off, but then the screen would output a "no signal" message. I tried turning the monitor on a few seconds after the PC starts - didn't help. Still freezes on the aorus logo screen.
> 
> Having that in mind I tried playing with the monitor osd settings like the aspect ratio, displayport version which allowed to lower the refresh rate to 60Hz. I cant however change the screens resolution, it always starts at 4K and changes to a diffrent one only when windows takes control of the PC. On the other hand the F5a BIOS works perfectly fine on 4K 144Hz, so it shouldn't be an issue.
> 
> Does someone have the same problem?
> 
> I assume that the main thing at the moment is to work with the 1.0.0.4 agesa, but it could be great if this issue could be shown to the BIOS team


I have a XB273K as well,and my bios (F10c) is fine 
I had a issue a while back when I couldn't get past any bios past 4e,same issue as you 
wound up fixing it by doing a clean install
if you can boot off of a flash drive repair drive and get into safe mode,uninstall the chipset drivers and it will reboot and you can
reinstall them ,that's why it wouldn't boot for me

also when running windows 10,you HAVE to have csm disabled and should have secure boot on


----------



## bigcid10

BPHusker said:


> I updated to F10a last night and it seemed to work fine (XMP is off). This morning I powered on my machine again and it happened again, although this time I got a message on the POST (Aorus) screen. "Memory PMU Training error at Socket 0 Channel 0 DIMM 0." I'm leaning towards my RAM being bad since I swapped the RAM slots and now it is telling me it errored on DIMM 1. Would you guys agree that one of my DIMMs is bad?


Guys,
remember XMP was developed by INTEL and AMD is translating it 
so it's basically just a guide 
probably better to turn it off and input your own settings 
worked out better for me as I was able to tighten my timings


----------



## bluechris

bigcid10 said:


> I have a XB273K as well,and my bios (F10c) is fine
> 
> I had a issue a while back when I couldn't get past any bios past 4e,same issue as you
> 
> wound up fixing it by doing a clean install
> 
> if you can boot off of a flash drive repair drive and get into safe mode,uninstall the chipset drivers and it will reboot and you can
> 
> reinstall them ,that's why it wouldn't boot for me
> 
> 
> 
> also when running windows 10,you HAVE to have csm disabled and should have secure boot on


I'm on windows 10 1909 also and i dont need to have csm off to boot in them.

Guys i want to ask here if you can see the production number on your motherboards.
My 1st pro that i RMA and i wait for the replacement gave me a ton of problems like many people have here and the part number of it was under 900 number.
The 2nd one that i bought has production number above 6000 and this one no matter what i will do, no matter the memory slot, anything that i throw at it, it doesn't have any kind of trouble.

I say all the above because maybe gigabyte fixed something as the motherboards where produced. In both motherboards i had f6e bios.


----------



## BPHusker

bigcid10 said:


> Guys,
> remember XMP was developed by INTEL and AMD is translating it
> so it's basically just a guide
> probably better to turn it off and input your own settings
> worked out better for me as I was able to tighten my timings


It has been off the last 2 times the errors and reboots have happened. Is there a listing of the timings for the specific kits?


----------



## V1TRU

I opened a ticket for Bluetooth/WiFi problems after stand-by.

They told me to proceede with RMA.

So I want to make the last try:  @GBT-MatthewH do you know if the Bios Team is working on that, or is definitely an hardware problem?


----------



## pal

bluechris said:


> I'm on windows 10 1909 also and i dont need to have csm off to boot in them.
> 
> Guys i want to ask here if you can see the production number on your motherboards.
> My 1st pro that i RMA and i wait for the replacement gave me a ton of problems like many people have here and the part number of it was under 900 number.
> The 2nd one that i bought has production number above 6000 and this one no matter what i will do, no matter the memory slot, anything that i throw at it, it doesn't have any kind of trouble.
> 
> I say all the above because maybe gigabyte fixed something as the motherboards where produced. In both motherboards i had f6e bios.


where did you see that part number, on the box? I see only SN and check number 3200.


----------



## kaiserfalco

Ciepik182 said:


> I'm an X570 Aorus Elite owner and have a big problem with every BIOS released after F5a.
> 
> When I try to enter BIOS the screen freezes on the Aorus logo with hotkeys for entering BIOS, Q-flash etc. I also own an Acer xv273k and an palit 1080 super jetstream. The CPU is a Ryzen 7 3700x. F5a is the last version that enters BIOS without freezing. I tried to enter BIOS with F5b, F5f, F10a and F10c - no succes.
> 
> I tried unplugging all the usb devices (except for the keyboard which is plugged in a usb 2.0 port), tried going into BIOS (UEFI) through windows advanced launch settings, tried clearing CMOS by shorting the jumpers - didn't help.
> 
> I read that it could be a conflict between the BIOS resolution and the monitors resolution (4K) when entering BIOS. So i tried entering BIOS with the monitor turned off, but then the screen would output a "no signal" message. I tried turning the monitor on a few seconds after the PC starts - didn't help. Still freezes on the aorus logo screen.
> 
> Having that in mind I tried playing with the monitor osd settings like the aspect ratio, displayport version which allowed to lower the refresh rate to 60Hz. I cant however change the screens resolution, it always starts at 4K and changes to a diffrent one only when windows takes control of the PC. On the other hand the F5a BIOS works perfectly fine on 4K 144Hz, so it shouldn't be an issue.
> 
> Does someone have the same problem?
> 
> I assume that the main thing at the moment is to work with the 1.0.0.4 agesa, but it could be great if this issue could be shown to the BIOS team



same issue for me on aorus pro wifi.. f5 work well but anything above that just freeze if i try enter bios.. if i let it boot to window no problem... currently everything running in default except xmp is on (manage to enter bios right after flash f10a 1 time).. i want to try to turn off csm but i guess since i cant enter the bios i dont know any way to disable it.. havent try to unplug all my sata yet leaving only nvme. and am using xb271hu 1440p 144hz monitor.


----------



## Waltc

Ohim said:


> How do you guys even flash from within the BIOS ? I only do it with the @*BIOS* app ... if i try to do it from within the BIOS the only storage device that i see is the EFI partition and nothing else... not even USB sticks ...
> 
> It`s a non issue for me but i`m just curious of what am i doing wrong.



As per the x570 Master manual, hitting the END key a couple of times while the system is posting will put you into Q-Flash--that's all I ever use.


----------



## Waltc

gurusmi said:


> i cannot flash inside windows. AppCenter is not compatible to WIN1909 i have to use.



AppCenter runs fine in v1909, 18363.449 (the retail release this month)


----------



## Waltc

Medizinmann said:


> Maybe a problem with EasytuneOC in AppCenter from Gigagbyte?
> 
> Greetings,
> Medizinmann



Yes, no one should be using EasyTune to overclock! I only use SIV and @BIOS, myself.


----------



## Ufuk Özsaran

I noticed something.

If I do pcie gen 3 sound crackling problem is corrected. If I do gen4 the audio problem continues.

Of course I want to use Gen 4. What do I have to do in this situation ?


@GBT-MatthewH


----------



## Waltc

Ufuk Özsaran said:


> I noticed something.
> 
> If I do pcie gen 3 sound crackling problem is corrected. If I do gen4 the audio problem continues.
> 
> Of course I want to use Gen 4. What do I have to do in this situation ?
> 
> 
> 
> @*GBT-MatthewH*



Using mobo sound, or GPU sound? What is your GPU? Unless you list your equipment, no one can help you. Which mobo, etc.?


----------



## OCmember

@GBT-MatthewH

Where do we make suggestions for the bios? I'd like to suggest individual PCIe Gen speeds. I'd also like to see the option to disable Blue-tooth, and WiFi on the X570 Xtreme.


----------



## Razorleaf

I have a similar problem to many people here. 4k monitor, bios entering is not possible (just freezes on Aorus logo forever) on all bioses above F4b if I remember correctly. Also happens on the latest bios. Apart from that I get "Memory PMU Training" errors on both slots in second channel (RAM stick is fine) so I can't run dual channel mode at all. I think I will send it for RMA. It sucks that we pay so much for those boards and they fail hard... my MSI B450m Mortar Max works like a charm compared to this X570 Aorus Elite.


----------



## gurusmi

Waltc said:


> AppCenter runs fine in v1909, 18363.449 (the retail release this month)


Did you update through the appcenter before? there is a new version. The versions offered offered to download at the website are old ones. Those doesn't work. So if you installed the AppCenter earlier with 1903 and migrated Win after it works. If you want to install freshly on top of 1909 you see BSOD. Nevertheless i would not use @BIOS on win. Siv and easytune either.


----------



## BoMbY

Has the issue with the stopping Noctua fans been fixed in the meantime?


----------



## Ufuk Özsaran

Waltc said:


> Using mobo sound, or GPU sound? What is your GPU? Unless you list your equipment, no one can help you. Which mobo, etc.?



Hello.

I'm using mobo audio.. let me write my system.

3900X 
X570 Aorus Master
Asus RX5700XT
2x16 g.skill 3600 Mhz ram
etc..


----------



## bluechris

pal said:


> where did you see that part number, on the box? I see only SN and check number 3200.


I have the pc at work and I'm in home now but if i remember correct, it's a sticker on main power plug or the other sticker on the board the small one near the chipset.
If you cannot find it, wait till tomorrow to be certain.


----------



## Sakaana303

Tried RGB Fusion without app center. No success. I ll leave it alone for now.


----------



## BakedPizza

Ufuk Özsaran said:


> Hello.
> 
> I'm using mobo audio.. let me write my system.
> 
> 3900X
> X570 Aorus Master
> Asus RX5700XT
> 2x16 g.skill 3600 Mhz ram
> etc..


It's more of a GPU problem than anything else. You are experiencing coil whine. Some examples:
https://www.reddit.com/r/Amd/comments/cb573m/5700_xt_coil_whine/
https://www.reddit.com/r/Amd/comments/dh4pv5/rx_5700_xt_coil_whine/
https://community.amd.com/thread/243336
https://community.amd.com/thread/243449


I have to same 'issue' with my MSI 1080 Gaming X when its in full 3D mode (high frequency). Same thing, when scrolling in a browser it would produce coil whine. This is because the browser uses the GPU to render (hardware acceleration). To resolve the issue outside games I changed my Power management mode to "adaptive" or "optimal power" in the NVIDIA Control Panel. It will clock down the GPU frequency to only 139MHz while idle (almost 2000 while gaming). Maybe you have an option like this in your AMD control panel?


//Edit: Some also mentioned that enabling Freesync/G-Sync or using RTSS to cap your framerate solves it. This might be true for me as well. Recently I've disabled G-Sync outside games because it interferes with benchmarks; around the same time the coil whine started.


----------



## Ricey20

BoMbY said:


> Has the issue with the stopping Noctua fans been fixed in the meantime?


Nope, actually some fan headers themselves don't work properly with F10 bioses for some.


----------



## chucky27

Ricey20 said:


> Nope, actually some fan headers themselves don't work properly with F10 bioses for some.


I've created a support ticket for the fan header issue with detailed explanation. Will let the topic know if anything comes of it, but I'm not holding my breath.


----------



## Ufuk Özsaran

BakedPizza said:


> It's more of a GPU problem than anything else. You are experiencing coil whine. Some examples:
> https://www.reddit.com/r/Amd/comments/cb573m/5700_xt_coil_whine/
> https://www.reddit.com/r/Amd/comments/dh4pv5/rx_5700_xt_coil_whine/
> https://community.amd.com/thread/243336
> https://community.amd.com/thread/243449
> 
> 
> I have to same 'issue' with my MSI 1080 Gaming X when its in full 3D mode (high frequency). Same thing, when scrolling in a browser it would produce coil whine. This is because the browser uses the GPU to render (hardware acceleration). To resolve the issue outside games I changed my Power management mode to "adaptive" or "optimal power" in the NVIDIA Control Panel. It will clock down the GPU frequency to only 139MHz while idle (almost 2000 while gaming). Maybe you have an option like this in your AMD control panel?
> 
> 
> //Edit: Some also mentioned that enabling Freesync/G-Sync or using RTSS to cap your framerate solves it. This might be true for me as well. Recently I've disabled G-Sync outside games because it interferes with benchmarks; around the same time the coil whine started.




coil whine not unfortunately..:drool:

sound comes from the speakers. When you scroll through the page when you scroll with the sizzle comes from the speakers


----------



## maboleth

I was thinking to upgrade to this MB using Ryzen 3700x and 32gb Fury HyperX RAM on 3200mhz.

But now I'm not so sure... so many posts displaying all sorts of hiccups, bios problems, setup issues, freezes.



Do you guys still recommend this MB after all? Is there an alternative?


----------



## heezflash

Sakaana303 said:


> Tried RGB Fusion without app center. No success. I ll leave it alone for now.



found a sulution for this and that! since i installed 3 new bioses and was able to use the rgb thing in all, what u need to do is go into bios save all your settings to a profile, select that profile exit and then u can turn on rgb, its biosprofile based, u can switch the rgb for what profile u have selected  i only understod this now since i flashed 10c today and had the orange thing now, and i did not do the profile setup yet it did not work, gotta save the profile and select it, restart and now it works again like it did before  good luck

btw anyone knows of a setting in bios were u can make the oc of the cpu be at max frequency at all times? i dont want to have it underclocking itself when i oc!


----------



## gurusmi

I configured my OC in different parts of the BIOS. Appended are the screenshots of my Configurations.


----------



## Marius A

BoMbY said:


> Has the issue with the stopping Noctua fans been fixed in the meantime?


well till version f7c no so i think they aren't fixed on the later bios versions also, however for me the fix was to put the splitter for 2 fans on my noctua nh u12a on either fan 5 or 6 pump header on my x570 master , 0 issues since then hope this helps, just use the fan headers reserved for pump, i think they are 3 amps, i never had the issue with fans stopping after connecting my fans to either of those 2 headers


----------



## cnx

BoMbY said:


> Has the issue with the stopping Noctua fans been fixed in the meantime?



Nope, see my post:


https://www.overclock.net/forum/11-...570-aorus-owners-thread-399.html#post28192604


----------



## Sakaana303

Double post. Pls delete!


----------



## Sakaana303

heezflash said:


> found a sulution for this and that! since i installed 3 new bioses and was able to use the rgb thing in all, what u need to do is go into bios save all your settings to a profile, select that profile exit and then u can turn on rgb



Thanks buddy! Tried that since i have some RAM OC profile.
Loaded it again but no success


----------



## maboleth

Soo... guys, still recommend this board after all? Thinking of buying it for Ryzen 3700.


----------



## Acertified

maboleth said:


> Soo... guys, still recommend this board after all? Thinking of buying it for Ryzen 3700.


I still think these are some of the Best Boards in the x570 series. You have to remember that we are all Early Adopters so it will be awhile until all the Bugs are worked out no matter who the board manufacturer is. I personally have been an "Early Adopter" since the x370 series and used Asus at that time. Lot's of bug's then as well. I have some HTPC's which I put in 450 series boards from both Asus and MSI and they also had issues. After a ton of research and being frustrated with Asus issues in the past, I am now using the Arous x570 PRO WIFI. Overall I am very happy with it but there are still bugs that need and will be worked out. I have a couple of friends who are using Asrock and they are both having issues. You just have to give it time no matter who the manufacturer is.


----------



## superleeds27

Couple of questions.

1. Using a NVME drive with the X570 Elite. When it boots i see a black screen with a blinking underscore in wht appears to be the top left of a windowed section. (Not the top left of the full screen) Assuming this is normal?

2. Assuming updating to Windows 10 -1909 will be fine?


Havent updated to F10c yet, currently using f5b on what seems to be a working system and don't want to upset anything!


----------



## Acertified

superleeds27 said:


> Couple of questions.
> 
> 1. Using a NVME drive with the X570 Elite. When it boots i see a black screen with a blinking underscore in wht appears to be the top left of a windowed section. (Not the top left of the full screen) Assuming this is normal?
> 
> I have the same exact problem on my older Asus Crosshair x370 MB. This issue has been there for 2 years now since we did a particular Firmware Update. Machine still works but you get stuck on this screen for awhile before it will boot.


----------



## carlcamper

kaiserfalco said:


> same issue for me on aorus pro wifi.. f5 work well but anything above that just freeze if i try enter bios.. if i let it boot to window no problem... currently everything running in default except xmp is on (manage to enter bios right after flash f10a 1 time).. i want to try to turn off csm but i guess since i cant enter the bios i dont know any way to disable it.. havent try to unplug all my sata yet leaving only nvme. and am using xb271hu 1440p 144hz monitor.


Try plugging your usb mouse and keyboard into your monitors usb ports


----------



## maboleth

Acertified said:


> I still think these are some of the Best Boards in the x570 series. You have to remember that we are all Early Adopters so it will be awhile until all the Bugs are worked out no matter who the board manufacturer is. I personally have been an "Early Adopter" since the x370 series and used Asus at that time. Lot's of bug's then as well. I have some HTPC's which I put in 450 series boards from both Asus and MSI and they also had issues. After a ton of research and being frustrated with Asus issues in the past, I am now using the Arous x570 PRO WIFI. Overall I am very happy with it but there are still bugs that need and will be worked out. I have a couple of friends who are using Asrock and they are both having issues. You just have to give it time no matter who the manufacturer is.



Thank you for your answer. Yeah, bleeding edge has some nice traits, I agree. 
But the main reason for me to get X570 is because B450 boards often come without newest bios', so Ryzen 3000 is not supported OOTB and I want to avoid the hassle of trying to figure out who has older CPU to borrow.


AFAIK, you cannot tell the Bios version based on the box alone.


----------



## pal

Acertified said:


> superleeds27 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Couple of questions.
> 
> 1. Using a NVME drive with the X570 Elite. When it boots i see a black screen with a blinking underscore in wht appears to be the top left of a windowed section. (Not the top left of the full screen) Assuming this is normal?
> 
> I have the same exact problem on my older Asus Crosshair x370 MB. This issue has been there for 2 years now since we did a particular Firmware Update. Machine still works but you get stuck on this screen for awhile before it will boot.
> 
> 
> 
> put some usb keys in than it will take even longer. It is normal situation.IT's Initializing hdd drives and that stuff.
Click to expand...


----------



## Deepcuts

Acertified said:


> superleeds27 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Couple of questions.
> 
> 1. Using a NVME drive with the X570 Elite. When it boots i see a black screen with a blinking underscore in wht appears to be the top left of a windowed section. (Not the top left of the full screen) Assuming this is normal?
> 
> I have the same exact problem on my older Asus Crosshair x370 MB. This issue has been there for 2 years now since we did a particular Firmware Update. Machine still works but you get stuck on this screen for awhile before it will boot.
> 
> 
> 
> Do you have a GTX 1080ti by any chance?
> I read somewhere, forgot where, that this is how these boards behave in combination with GTX 1080ti.
> 
> Mine acts the same, but don't have any extra GPU to test.
Click to expand...


----------



## heezflash

Sakaana303 said:


> Thanks buddy! Tried that since i have some RAM OC profile.
> Loaded it again but no success


sorry to hear that, what exactly is happening thugh? are u getting the orange light atleast, the stock one on the mb or and on the rgb u pluged in to the mb? 

since bios 5 or so i ALLWAYS flashed both bioses using qflash from within the bios, after that i load defult settings,reboot and then start messing with settings! 

just installed 1909 update and pc is working better then ever!  

also i went from 10a to 10c today and the boot is even faster now very good!


----------



## hardwarenick

chucky27 said:


> I've created a support ticket for the fan header issue with detailed explanation. Will let the topic know if anything comes of it, but I'm not holding my breath.


Do let us know how you go, I've posted a few times on this. Link here to my latest one https://www.overclock.net/forum/28186834-post3804.html

@GBT-MatthewH sounds like a few others are having this issue too...

While I'm posting, my wife's near identical rig (3700X, Aorus X570 Pro WiFi everything else identical to mine) suffered the same weird no signal issue as I did per my post in the link above. Has anyone ever experienced anything like this?


----------



## Belliash

@GBT-MatthewH: What about AER errors?


----------



## Belliash

@all: Could you enable AER Cap in BIOS (under AMD CBS menu) and check if you still got some PCI-E errors?


----------



## Medizinmann

superleeds27 said:


> Couple of questions.
> 
> 1. Using a NVME drive with the X570 Elite. When it boots i see a black screen with a blinking underscore in wht appears to be the top left of a windowed section. (Not the top left of the full screen) Assuming this is normal?


Depending on your GPUs BIOS this is perfectly "normal". 

My Palit GeForce used to do the same - when I flashed the KFA2 BIOS on it (to get higher power target) the behaviour changed and the GPU shows some text at start up instead - but the underscore on the blank screen is just the GPU initializing before boot.

Maybe a BIOS Update for your GPU helps?



> 2. Assuming updating to Windows 10 -1909 will be fine?



You need to update your drivers though. There are new Intel Wifi and Bluetooth drivers.
...and get the latest chipset drivers from AMD.



> Havent updated to F10c yet, currently using f5b on what seems to be a working system and don't want to upset anything!


Yep, not Need to chance a running system.




Acertified said:


> superleeds27 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Couple of questions.
> 
> 1. Using a NVME drive with the X570 Elite. When it boots i see a black screen with a blinking underscore in wht appears to be the top left of a windowed section. (Not the top left of the full screen) Assuming this is normal?
> 
> 
> 
> I have the same exact problem on my older Asus Crosshair x370 MB. This issue has been there for 2 years now since we did a particular Firmware Update. Machine still works but you get stuck on this screen for awhile before it will boot.
Click to expand...

As I said - the behaviour changed with changing the BIOS of my GPU - maybe there is an Update for yours as well?


Greetings,
Medizinmann


----------



## Sakaana303

maboleth said:


> Thank you for your answer. Yeah, bleeding edge has some nice traits, I agree.
> But the main reason for me to get X570 is because B450 boards often come without newest bios', so Ryzen 3000 is not supported OOTB and I want to avoid the hassle of trying to figure out who has older CPU to borrow.AFAIK, you cannot tell the Bios version based on the box alone.



And not to forget about the chipsatz cooling. Since the cooler is mounted more below it will usually not be covered by large graphic cards (like on many other boards) + the temperature of the chipset stays quite cold so that the fan will not spin at all = no noise! I saw some vidoes and several guys confirmed that the cooling is very good compared to others (even on other areas of the board).


----------



## Medizinmann

*Is PBO Bug fixed in F10c?*



heezflash said:


> sorry to hear that, what exactly is happening thugh? are u getting the orange light atleast, the stock one on the mb or and on the rgb u pluged in to the mb?
> 
> since bios 5 or so i ALLWAYS flashed both bioses using qflash from within the bios, after that i load defult settings,reboot and then start messing with settings!
> 
> just installed 1909 update and pc is working better then ever!
> 
> also i went from 10a to 10c today and the boot is even faster now very good!


Any experience concerning BOOST/CPU Performance?

Has the PBO Bug been fixed?

This one…
https://www.reddit.com/r/Amd/comments/dqwcpo/agesa_1004_pbo_bug_and_how_to_fix_it/

Greetings,
Medizinmann


----------



## nadiritus

No boot after F10a upgrade. Aorus WiFi Pro X570 + Ryzen 9 3900X


----------



## Ohim

I also took my time to remove the thermal pad from the Chipset and put Arctic MX4 instead ... the thermal difference is insane .. 10-15°C lower at idle with fan OFF ... when in the past it was sitting at around 50°C in idle with fan ~1600 RPM


----------



## nadiritus

*No boot after F10a upgrade. Aorus WiFi Pro X570 + Ryzen 9 3900X*

No boot after F10a upgrade. Aorus WiFi Pro X570 + Ryzen 9 3900X


----------



## Roboionator

Ohim said:


> I also took my time to remove the thermal pad from the Chipset and put Arctic MX4 instead ... the thermal difference is insane .. 10-15°C lower at idle with fan OFF ... when in the past it was sitting at around 50°C in idle with fan ~1600 RPM


anyone else can confirm the change temps?
IF yes I immediately replace....


----------



## 1kari

Ohim said:


> I also took my time to remove the thermal pad from the Chipset and put Arctic MX4 instead ... the thermal difference is insane .. 10-15°C lower at idle with fan OFF ... when in the past it was sitting at around 50°C in idle with fan ~1600 RPM


Congratulations! As I said above what they thought when they put such a terrible thermal interface.


----------



## 1kari

Roboionator said:


> anyone else can confirm the change temps?
> IF yes I immediately replace....


I've written about this before. Of course, change it if you have any experience with it.


----------



## Roboionator

1kari said:


> I've written about this before. Of course, change it if you have any experience with it.


cool, I have experience, I will replace with Thermal Grizzly Kryonaut, thx


----------



## Nordwind2000

Could me somebody explain, how to increase the wattage of the CPU by using the PBO and the F10c?

My 3800X stays around 107 W allcore. Any changes take no effect. It seems the wattage is locked down.


----------



## Ohim

The top Chipset sensor (the value that is alone) was always sitting at around 61-62°C , now after hours of work on the PC it sits at 50°C. The second value is at 47°C , down from usually at 55°C.

Ofc values will vary with different cases with different airflow.


----------



## Roboionator

changing the thermal paste, is MB still in warranty? thx


----------



## pschorr1123

heezflash said:


> found a sulution for this and that! since i installed 3 new bioses and was able to use the rgb thing in all, what u need to do is go into bios save all your settings to a profile, select that profile exit and then u can turn on rgb, its biosprofile based, u can switch the rgb for what profile u have selected  i only understod this now since i flashed 10c today and had the orange thing now, and i did not do the profile setup yet it did not work, gotta save the profile and select it, restart and now it works again like it did before  good luck
> 
> btw anyone knows of a setting in bios were u can make the oc of the cpu be at max frequency at all times? i dont want to have it underclocking itself when i oc!


If you want your CPU to run @ max speed 24/7 you can use the high performance power plan in Windows.

Also you can disable C-States in bios


----------



## Ohim

Roboionator said:


> changing the thermal paste, is MB still in warranty? thx


I`ve put the pad in a safe place .. if i ever have to send back the MB i`ll clean it up and put the pad back. There are no warranty seals on the 4 screws of the Chipset radiator.


----------



## Medizinmann

Nordwind2000 said:


> Could me somebody explain, how to increase the wattage of the CPU by using the PBO and the F10c?
> 
> My 3800X stays around 107 W allcore. Any changes take no effect. It seems the wattage is locked down.


Sounds like the PBO Bug isn't fixed…

https://www.reddit.com/r/Amd/comments/dqwcpo/agesa_1004_pbo_bug_and_how_to_fix_it/

Workaround is to set EDC manually to 0.

Greetings,
Medizinmann


----------



## Medizinmann

gurusmi said:


> Have you ever seen a piece of software that had no bugs? Oh i forgot. "It's not a bug. It's a feature."
> 
> 
> I'm using win 1909. I cannot even install the tools. Only RGB Fusion is installable running. When installing/running App Center i get BSOD at every single Logon. I reinstall all the software pieces and Win is fine and stable.


Sounds like Gigabyte should bring an update fast...

BTW: Lost my ExTemp1-sensor with last update of SIV...a little annoying.

Greetings,
Medizinmann


----------



## Belliash

Could you guys enable AER Cap in Bios and check for WHEA errors?


----------



## Nordwind2000

Medizinmann said:


> Sounds like the PBO Bug isn't fixed…
> 
> https://www.reddit.com/r/Amd/comments/dqwcpo/agesa_1004_pbo_bug_and_how_to_fix_it/
> 
> Workaround is to set EDC manually to 0.
> 
> Greetings,
> Medizinmann


I set the limits manually, complete in all options, CBS and overclocking, at least PPT. 
Now it boosts correctly.... strange... I think the implementation in the UEFI is incorrect. So long... It runs and bossts fine.

Thx


----------



## gsxr1000

Hi all, F10C work well for me. 

My memory is gskill F4-3200C14D-32GTZ (2x16) and i ve found a really simple setting to oc at 3600,3733 or 3800. Tested few days with all bios version, in real condition (long game session, compilation archlinux, rendering,etc..), work very well without crash or problem.

Before: xmp profile enable,select your frequency, ddr voltage 1,42, 16 16 16 16 32 48, vddg 950, soc 1100, cad bus 24 24 24 24, proc odt 53,3, and play with tRFC for low latency. Select your IF frequency.

Now: *xmp profile* *disable*,select your frequency, *ddr voltage 1,35* (work @3600,3733,3800), *16 16 16 16 32* (don t put 48 or other value, stay in AUTO) . All others settings in AUTO . Select your IF frequency.

Your latency will be @67ns (not the best but very good) , but stable, no crash, don't need high voltage and don t spend time to try different tweaks just for 2-3 ns for nothing.

*It s very simple and you stay @1,35v for 3600,3733,3800 
*
Hope it work for you too* , *for me i stay @3733, better boost and results.*
*


----------



## Medizinmann

gsxr1000 said:


> Hi all, F10C work well for me.
> 
> My memory is gskill F4-3200C14D-32GTZ (2x16) and i ve found a really simple setting to oc at 3600,3733 or 3800. Tested few days with all bios version, in real condition (long game session, compilation archlinux, rendering,etc..), work very well without crash or problem.
> 
> Before: xmp profile enable,select your frequency, ddr voltage 1,42, 16 16 16 16 32 48, vddg 950, soc 1100, cad bus 24 24 24 24, proc odt 53,3, and play with tRFC for low latency. Select your IF frequency.
> 
> Now: *xmp profile* *disable*,select your frequency, *ddr voltage 1,35* (work @3600,3733,3800), *16 16 16 16 32* (don t put 48 or other value, stay in AUTO) . All others settings in AUTO . Select your IF frequency.
> 
> Your latency will be @67ns (not the best but very good) , but stable, no crash, don't need high voltage and don t spend time to try different tweaks just for 2-3 ns for nothing.
> 
> *It s very simple and you stay @1,35v for 3600,3733,3800
> *
> Hope it work for you too* , *for me i stay @3733, better boost and results.*
> *


Would be great - wasn't lucky so far to push my RAM beyond 3535 MHz (G. Skill - F4-3200C14D-32GTZR) - no go - and I tried for hours with D-RAM Calc etc. - but I have 4x16GB.

Greetings,
Medizinmann


----------



## Medizinmann

Nordwind2000 said:


> I set the limits manually, complete in all options, CBS and overclocking, at least PPT.
> Now it boosts correctly.... strange... I think the implementation in the UEFI is incorrect. So long... It runs and bossts fine.
> 
> Thx


Well ist a bug - when setting EDC to 0 it defaults to 140A - but you cannot set it to any higher value - any other value will trigger the bug.

I set PPT and TDC to max. values of the mobo (Aorus Xtreme in my case 1300W and 700A) manually and EDC to 0 (mobo value would be 840A).

Greetings,
Medizinmann


----------



## gsxr1000

With your boost problem, have you try with PBO setting given by "Marius A" ?


Vcore CPU = Normal
Vcore dynamique (DVID) = -0,10000V
Dont touch XFR, or AMD CBS, just this in AMD overclocking :


----------



## Medizinmann

gsxr1000 said:


> With your boost problem, have you try with PBO setting given by "Marius A" ?
> 
> 
> Vcore CPU = Normal
> Vcore dynamique (DVID) = -0,10000V
> Dont touch XFR, or AMD CBS, just this in AMD overclocking :


As I said...it's the known PBO bug…Any other value than 0 in EDC will kill your boost with BIOS Rev. F10a.

EDC set to 0 helps…

After that no problems with boost - one can put in values for PPT and TDC as well - no other changes needed - but EDC is broken in F10a (and F10c) obviously…

...and you can see it in HWInfo - with EDC set to 0 and PPT+TDC to mobo max. my CPU Package Tops out at 218W and CPU Boosts to 4,65 GHz on 2 Core, 4,59GHz on 2 more and to 4,61 on another core - all other stay around 4,45GHz...

With any other value in EDC CPU Package tops aut at 150W and the CPU never boosts beyond 4,525GHz - 3900x on Aorus Xtreme with Bios F10a that is…

Greetings,
Medizinmann

PS: My BCLK is set to 101 MHz - this also helps with boost... ;-)


----------



## gsxr1000

Ok sorry :doh:, thank you for explaining.


----------



## panni

Deepcuts said:


> Acertified said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you have a GTX 1080ti by any chance?
> I read somewhere, forgot where, that this is how these boards behave in combination with GTX 1080ti.
> 
> Mine acts the same, but don't have any extra GPU to test.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm running a 1080Ti on a X570 Pro with no issues. Albeit, PCIE set to Gen3 and no other addin cards.
Click to expand...


----------



## Fff Fff

gsxr1000 said:


> With your boost problem, have you try with PBO setting given by "Marius A" ?


Scalar x10 is not safe. Look in Ryzen Master at CPU voltage under load.


----------



## briank

gsxr1000 said:


> Hi all, F10C work well for me.
> 
> My memory is gskill F4-3200C14D-32GTZ (2x16) and i ve found a really simple setting to oc at 3600,3733 or 3800. Tested few days with all bios version, in real condition (long game session, compilation archlinux, rendering,etc..), work very well without crash or problem.
> 
> Before: xmp profile enable,select your frequency, ddr voltage 1,42, 16 16 16 16 32 48, vddg 950, soc 1100, cad bus 24 24 24 24, proc odt 53,3, and play with tRFC for low latency. Select your IF frequency.
> 
> Now: *xmp profile* *disable*,select your frequency, *ddr voltage 1,35* (work @3600,3733,3800), *16 16 16 16 32* (don t put 48 or other value, stay in AUTO) . All others settings in AUTO . Select your IF frequency.
> 
> Your latency will be @67ns (not the best but very good) , but stable, no crash, don't need high voltage and don t spend time to try different tweaks just for 2-3 ns for nothing.
> 
> *It s very simple and you stay @1,35v for 3600,3733,3800
> *
> Hope it work for you too* , *for me i stay @3733, better boost and results.*
> *


Thanks for sharing. I have the same RAM (2x16 dual rank B-die from G.Skill) installed on a X570 Ultra with a 3600X and here are my simple settings:
Enable XMP, Set DDR multiplier to 36 (3600MHz) and up the VDDR to 1.39V. That's it and I'm doing 3600 with timing at 14 14 14 14. I'm pretty happy with the reasonable speed and the great latencies.

BTW, I tried using the setting in the Mem Calculator, but could never get them working even at safe 3600MHz.


----------



## Belliash

https://www.reddit.com/r/Amd/comments/dvv4yz/did_amd_fix_whea_errors_or_just_hide_them/


----------



## Deepcuts

panni said:


> I'm running a 1080Ti on a X570 Pro with no issues. Albeit, PCIE set to Gen3 and no other addin cards.


By no issues you mean you do not get the black screen with white cursor in the top left screen prior to BIOS Aorus image?


----------



## Illined

Belliash said:


> https://www.reddit.com/r/Amd/comments/dvv4yz/did_amd_fix_whea_errors_or_just_hide_them/



Like sweeping dust under the rug.


----------



## gurusmi

Deepcuts said:


> By no issues you mean you do not get the black screen with white cursor in the top left screen prior to BIOS Aorus image?


I have that. With a PCIe 4.0 Sapphire Pulse 5700XT.


----------



## pal

nadiritus said:


> No boot after F10a upgrade. Aorus WiFi Pro X570 + Ryzen 9 3900X


it sounds like you have an external sound card or any other pci-e device?


----------



## Sakaana303

Just watching YT (Ryzen Balanced Profile loaded). Average voltage looks too high for me?


----------



## bigcid10

pal said:


> it sounds like you have an external sound card or any other pci-e device?


I just installed a SB AE-7 and system wouldn't boot using 10a 
pulled the card and flashed 10c and it booted fine after I reinstalled it
see sig for hardware


----------



## Sakaana303

bigcid10 said:


> I just installed a SB AE-7 and system wouldn't boot using 10a
> pulled the card and flashed 10c and it booted fine after I reinstalled it
> see sig for hardware



Yeah some known PCIe issue with all Bios`s expect F5F and F10C. You`re good to go now!


----------



## bigcid10

I was looking through the 10c bios on my ultra 
and came across these two lines .
Can someone explain what they mean and advise ?
Thank you


----------



## gsxr1000

Fff Fff said:


> Scalar x10 is not safe. Look in Ryzen Master at CPU voltage under load.


 Not safe ? i don't use Ryzen Master and all work perfectly (not my last but good:https://valid.x86.fr/ebjpih ) , what is the problem ?

@*briank* : Thanks for your info :thumb: , but don't work for me on Aorus Master. I can keep cas 14 only @3400. For 3600, 3733 or 3800 i need cas 16, but i keep 1,35v.


----------



## pschorr1123

bigcid10 said:


> I was looking through the 10c bios on my ultra
> and came across these two lines .
> Can someone explain what they mean and advise ?
> Thank you



Its just a way to manually configure the infinity fabric to a 1 to 1 or 1 to 2 ratio.

By default anything under or equal to 3600 will run at a 1 to 1 ratio with the memory clock (ie 3600 ddr4 = 1800 IF and 1800 DDR4)

When you go 3733 or above it will default to a 2 to 1 ratio and incur a huge latency penalty. But you can force 3733 or 3800 to a 1 to 1 ratio if lucky.

On the Tweaker Page you can quickly set the IF to 1600,1700,1800 by choosing level 1 - level 3 under XMP

You can use Ryzen Master to ensure your Infinity Fabric Clock is equal to your DDR clock as that is the most optimal for most users.


----------



## bigcid10

pschorr1123 said:


> Its just a way to manually configure the infinity fabric to a 1 to 1 or 1 to 2 ratio.
> 
> By default anything under or equal to 3600 will run at a 1 to 1 ratio with the memory clock (ie 3600 ddr4 = 1800 IF and 1800 DDR4)
> 
> When you go 3733 or above it will default to a 2 to 1 ratio and incur a huge latency penalty. But you can force 3733 or 3800 to a 1 to 1 ratio if lucky.
> 
> On the Tweaker Page you can quickly set the IF to 1600,1700,1800 by choosing level 1 - level 3 under XMP
> 
> You can use Ryzen Master to ensure your Infinity Fabric Clock is equal to your DDR clock as that is the most optimal for most users.



OK,Thank you
what about the first one though(Pcie TBT support ?)


----------



## wolfwalker

wolfwalker said:


> Just popped an X570 Elite under my ole 2700X in place of a MSI B450. Most recent bios updated.
> 
> I have a F4-3200C14D-32GTZSK mem kit, which I specifically bought for it's tight 3200mhz timings awhile ago.
> The B450 would manage this at 3000mhz with fairly tight timings, not quite the XMP ratings, but good.
> This X570, I literally can't get it to boot with anything but stock/default/auto settings, so 2133 and I think it
> auto'd to cas15 or so.
> 
> I tried raising the voltage manually, up to 1.45 even, and most of the time it won't boot, even with just that change.
> I've tried XMP, nada, I've tried manually entering XMP settings, nada, I've tried (with voltage manually up) setting
> 3000 or 2400, nada. Well I did get 2400 to kinda-sorta boot but it was clearly unhappy.
> And when it does become unhappy it resets the bios to defaults instead of just resetting the memory lol..
> 
> Am I just asking too much with two 16gb sticks on an AMD platform? Prior to this, on the B450, I had 2x8
> gskill that ran it's XMP fine, but I couldn't run 4 of them at speed. I'd settled on 2x16 at 3K, but now I'm
> down even further it seems.
> 
> 
> Different board, different ram, different CPU? Where do I go from here?
> I know it's a relatively small daily difference but it's the principle of the thing lol



I dunno if I had a bad board or what, but I never did get it stable at any kinda timings at 3000, not even where my old B450 was.
I procured a crosshair vii and it was smooth as silk, enabled xmp and never looked back.
Go figure.


----------



## pal

bigcid10 said:


> OK,Thank you
> what about the first one though(Pcie TBT support ?)


I think thats for Thunderbolt


----------



## kazablanka

pschorr1123 said:


> Its just a way to manually configure the infinity fabric to a 1 to 1 or 1 to 2 ratio.


Dude ,this setting has nothing to do with infinity fabric(fclk) ,this is for imc(uclk) divider. Setting 1:1 means that memory clock (memclk) runs in the same speed with imc(uclk) ,or 1:2 means that imc runs in the half speed of memory clock. Going above 3800mhz on ram then the imc speed will fall automaticaly down on half. Uclk is the NB Frequency you can see in memory tab at cpuz.


----------



## Marius A

Fff Fff said:


> Scalar x10 is not safe. Look in Ryzen Master at CPU voltage under load.


said who???? if you check gigabyte overclocking manual( released with 3950x all core overclock results) they say safe is up to 1.4v, also i am doing -0.1v offset which didnt affect at all my max idle voltages under single thread loaded apps like superpi 1.5 32mb , so those readings i really dont think they are very accurate, so 1.325v + 0.03v plus with hyper x10 under load i can live with it, besides the cpu has stock multiplier and its taking as much voltage as it likes without me imposing it so it must be safe , my temperatures are under 80c with aida64 stability test under full load with hyperscalar x10 and my scores on multi thread are much better. Those are the only pbo settings which actually work rest of them don't give more performance they are there for nothing at this moment.


----------



## kazablanka

scalar x10 here , ryzens master vcore reading under pbo is not correct ,it can't be 1.4v+ the temps would be above 80c with this voltage


----------



## panni

Deepcuts said:


> By no issues you mean you do not get the black screen with white cursor in the top left screen prior to BIOS Aorus image?


If I do, it's gone faster than the DisplayPort is initialized.


----------



## gurusmi

Mine (white cursor atwhite screen ) keeps around 10-20 secs. But i think that is a normal thing as the Onboard-Diagnostics-LED is changing the numbers in meantime. Just a longer initialization og components. I restart once a day and run 24/7 so i don't care about that much. Just time to make a coffee.


----------



## lexsan

Does SVM - Virtualization inside Hyper-V / Oracle / VMWare work for any anyone under latest BIOS ( or since f10a or sooner ) ?
Aorus Ultra here and it's not working since 4 revisions ago. ( marked as Enabled in BIOS ).


----------



## bluechris

lexsan said:


> Does SVM - Virtualization inside Hyper-V / Oracle / VMWare work for any anyone under latest BIOS ( or since f10a or sooner ) ?
> Aorus Ultra here and it's not working since 4 revisions ago. ( marked as Enabled in BIOS ).


I have a PRO with esxi 6.7, tell me what you want me to try to see.


----------



## Ojive

Scratching my head here: After updating to F10C, my Master board refuses to set RAM to 3800, while previously it ran 3800 on RAM and IF just fine on F6C.

I set XMP on Profile1, XMP High Frequency support to level 3, multiplier to 38 and ramvoltage to 1,42 (samsung B-die). When I "Save and exit" it reboots, fans spin up for 3-4 sec, then motherboard shuts down and reboots once again and when it boots into Windows, my Fabric Clock is at 1200 and Memory Clock at 1067. ***? 

PS: I overclocked my ram using RAM calculator just as on F6C bios prior to upgrading (where it worked just fine for months).


----------



## bluechris

Ojive said:


> Scratching my head here: After updating to F10C, my Master board refuses to set RAM to 3800, while previously it ran 3800 on RAM and IF just fine on F6C.
> 
> I set XMP on Profile1, XMP High Frequency support to level 3, multiplier to 38 and ramvoltage to 1,42 (samsung B-die). When I "Save and exit" it reboots, fans spin up for 3-4 sec, then motherboard shuts down and reboots once again and when it boots into Windows, my Fabric Clock is at 1200 and Memory Clock at 1067. ***?
> 
> PS: I overclocked my ram using RAM calculator just as on F6C bios prior to upgrading (where it worked just fine for months).


Try to pass all the numbers from Ram Calculator with the XMP disabled.


----------



## Medizinmann

Ojive said:


> Scratching my head here: After updating to F10C, my Master board refuses to set RAM to 3800, while previously it ran 3800 on RAM and IF just fine on F6C.
> 
> I set XMP on Profile1, XMP High Frequency support to level 3, multiplier to 38 and ramvoltage to 1,42 (samsung B-die). When I "Save and exit" it reboots, fans spin up for 3-4 sec, then motherboard shuts down and reboots once again and when it boots into Windows, my Fabric Clock is at 1200 and Memory Clock at 1067. ***?
> 
> PS: I overclocked my ram using RAM calculator just as on F6C bios prior to upgrading (where it worked just fine for months).


DRAM Training has changed with F10c - so some changes are to be expetected - for the better or worse…

It seems DRAM Training fails and the mobo sets back to JEDEC settings of your particular RAM. 

You need to do some testing with DRAM calc again...

Greetings,
Medizinmann


----------



## Ojive

bluechris said:


> Try to pass all the numbers from Ram Calculator with the XMP disabled.


Did it before I turned on XMP, didnt work. Turn on XMP, still didnt work. After fidling about and not understanding why it didnt work, I resolved to making a post here in case there is something known about this.

I DID manage to fix it somehow though. What I did:

1) Loaded Optimized Defaults (I did it several times prior to setting DRAM Calc values on RAM) and rebooted.
2) Straight to BIOS -> Enabled XMP -> Saved -> Rebooted
3) Straight to BIOS. Result: RAM speed went up to rated 3600Mhz. "Good sign", i thought.
4) Set DRAM voltage, set timings, saved Profile, Save & Exit, rebooted = all good.
But wait, I forgot to set IF up: RAM 1900Mhz, IF: 1800. D'oh.
5) Rebooted, set IF to 1900Mhz, rebooted, checked Ryzen Master = At last! Coupled Mode = on, RAM speed 1900Mhz, IF 1900Mhz.

So now everything is fine. RAM latency is 63,6ns just as on F6C. I still don't know what fixed it. Only culprit I can see is "Load Optimized Defaults" was the start, and I set only one setting at once, and rebooted each time. Can't be LOD, since I've done that several times. GREMLINS. It works now though, so I won't touch it 



Medizinmann said:


> DRAM Training has changed with F10c - so some changes are to be expetected - for the better or worse…
> 
> It seems DRAM Training fails and the mobo sets back to JEDEC settings of your particular RAM.
> 
> You need to do some testing with DRAM calc again...
> 
> Greetings,
> Medizinmann


Thanks for the reply! I believe you're on to something. After fidling with settings again and setting everything one setting at the time/pr.reboot, somehow fixed it. The giveaway of whether it worked or didn't was the lack of double reboot and noticeable "relee click" from the motherboard. When settings worked, it rebooted as it did before. When I first made the post, it did the "double-boot with clickyclacky" thing in between, which can be the memory failing to train, rebooting setting to JEDEC defaults and rebooting again


----------



## Medizinmann

Marius A said:


> said who???? if you check gigabyte overclocking manual( released with 3950x all core overclock results) they say safe is up to 1.4v, also i am doing -0.1v offset which didnt affect at all my max idle voltages under single thread loaded apps like superpi 1.5 32mb , so those readings i really dont think they are very accurate, so 1.325v + 0.03v plus with hyper x10 under load i can live with it, besides the cpu has stock multiplier and its taking as much voltage as it likes without me imposing it so it must be safe , my temperatures are under 80c with aida64 stability test under full load with hyperscalar x10 and my scores on multi thread are much better. Those are the only pbo settings which actually work rest of them don't give more performance they are there for nothing at this moment.


Well you can set PPT and TDC as well - but EDC is broken - any other value than 0 will kill PBO altogether right know with F10a/c...

Greetings,
Medizinmann


----------



## 1kari

lexsan said:


> Does SVM - Virtualization inside Hyper-V / Oracle / VMWare work for any anyone under latest BIOS ( or since f10a or sooner ) ?
> Aorus Ultra here and it's not working since 4 revisions ago. ( marked as Enabled in BIOS ).


x570 aorus master f10c in virtualbox virtualization works


----------



## Frietkot Louis

bluechris said:


> I have a PRO with esxi 6.7, tell me what you want me to try to see.


I am getting a lot of purple screens with ESXi 6.7 on F10c and F5b, ESXi 6.5 kinda works on F5b but's it's not 100% stable.... (X570 Master)

If you know any special tricks to make it more stable, I would greatly appreciate this ! Thanks.


----------



## bluechris

Ojive said:


> Did it before I turned on XMP, didnt work. Turn on XMP, still didnt work. After fidling about and not understanding why it didnt work, I resolved to making a post here in case there is something known about this.
> 
> 
> 
> I DID manage to fix it somehow though. What I did:
> 
> 
> 
> 1) Loaded Optimized Defaults (I did it several times prior to setting DRAM Calc values on RAM) and rebooted.
> 
> 2) Straight to BIOS -> Enabled XMP -> Saved -> Rebooted
> 
> 3) Straight to BIOS. Result: RAM speed went up to rated 3600Mhz. "Good sign", i thought.
> 
> 4) Set DRAM voltage, set timings, saved Profile, Save & Exit, rebooted = all good.
> 
> But wait, I forgot to set IF up: RAM 1900Mhz, IF: 1800. D'oh.
> 
> 5) Rebooted, set IF to 1900Mhz, rebooted, checked Ryzen Master = At last! Coupled Mode = on, RAM speed 1900Mhz, IF 1900Mhz.
> 
> 
> 
> So now everything is fine. RAM latency is 63,6ns just as on F6C. I still don't know what fixed it. Only culprit I can see is "Load Optimized Defaults" was the start, and I set only one setting at once, and rebooted each time. Can't be LOD, since I've done that several times. GREMLINS. It works now though, so I won't touch it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the reply! I believe you're on to something. After fidling with settings again and setting everything one setting at the time/pr.reboot, somehow fixed it. The giveaway of whether it worked or didn't was the lack of double reboot and noticeable "relee click" from the motherboard. When settings worked, it rebooted as it did before. When I first made the post, it did the "double-boot with clickyclacky" thing in between, which can be the memory failing to train, rebooting setting to JEDEC defaults and rebooting again


In ryzen master it doesn't say to you to raise the VDDP and VDDG voltage?


----------



## bluechris

Frietkot Louis said:


> I am getting a lot of purple screens with ESXi 6.7 on F10c and F5b, ESXi 6.5 kinda works on F5b but's it's not 100% stable.... (X570 Master)
> 
> 
> 
> If you know any special tricks to make it more stable, I would greatly appreciate this ! Thanks.


If you install Windows the machine is stable?


----------



## St0RM53

Sooo..when are we getting a 1.0.0.4C update ready?


----------



## Belliash

St0RM53 said:


> Sooo..when are we getting a 1.0.0.4C update ready?



Whats new in 1.0.0.4C?


----------



## Frietkot Louis

bluechris said:


> If you install Windows the machine is stable?


Yeah windows is stable + all benches & Karhu ramtest. Been testing this machine every day for the last 3 months.


----------



## bluechris

Frietkot Louis said:


> Yeah windows is stable + all benches & Karhu ramtest. Been testing this machine every day for the last 3 months.



That is strange. I haven't tried 6.5 but 6.7 only. The point is i installed also a vcsa vm that took the control of this box and immediately saw in update manager updates that i installed. You have done any kind of updates? I mean maybe a hotfix is specific for ryzen. Try to see what the latest hypervisor hotfixes do since the latest release of 6.7
Also, do you have in power management in esxi settings the profile performance?


----------



## Frietkot Louis

bluechris said:


> That is strange. I haven't tried 6.5 but 6.7 only. The point is i installed also a vcsa vm that took the control of this box and immediately saw in update manager updates that i installed. You have done any kind of updates? I mean maybe a hotfix is specific for ryzen. Try to see what the latest hypervisor hotfixes do since the latest release of 6.7
> Also, do you have in power management in esxi settings the profile performance?


Just plain ESXi 6.7U3 , I usually don't bother with updates apart from major updates.

Anyway, it's not the end of the world I was mainly curious if it would work. Setting optimised settings in BIOS seemed to stabilise things a bit so I was just wondering if there were some BIOS settings to avoid setting (AER/ACS/hot plug).
I don't need it at the moment but maybe in the future I would consider assembling a new white box for ESXi, at the moment it just doesn't seem to be a good idea to expect it to be 100% stable with Ryzen 3k.

Thanks you for your quick response  Kind regards


----------



## GBT-MatthewH

For those who want to test CCX overclocking -

* Test BIOS with CCX Overclocking (11/14)*
X570 AORUS Master -  TD0

 This is a daily build with CCX overclocking enabled.
 Please let us know your feedback to see if this becomes a feature for all boards
* Because this is a test BIOS it may break other functions. Please do not use this as a daily driver. Its for people who want to experiment with a new feature only*


----------



## Belliash

GBT-MatthewH said:


> For those who want to test CCX overclocking -
> 
> * Test BIOS with CCX Overclocking (11/14)*
> X570 AORUS Master -  TD0
> 
> This is a daily build with CCX overclocking enabled.
> Please let us know your feedback to see if this becomes a feature for all boards
> * Because this is a test BIOS it may break other functions. Please do not use this as a daily driver. Its for people who want to experiment with a new feature only*



What about AER reported errors?


----------



## heezflash

We want ccx oc on Gigabyte Aorus Pro aswell  GTB-MatthewH


----------



## bluechris

Frietkot Louis said:


> Just plain ESXi 6.7U3 , I usually don't bother with updates apart from major updates.
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway, it's not the end of the world I was mainly curious if it would work. Setting optimised settings in BIOS seemed to stabilise things a bit so I was just wondering if there were some BIOS settings to avoid setting (AER/ACS/hot plug).
> 
> I don't need it at the moment but maybe in the future I would consider assembling a new white box for ESXi, at the moment it just doesn't seem to be a good idea to expect it to be 100% stable with Ryzen 3k.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks you for your quick response  Kind regards


Im 100% stable in myne 4 HP cards on it and a LSI raid and many more. 

2 raid sas controllers
1 2x10gb fc network card
1 8gb fc hba card
1 1gb lan card
1 nvidia 710
1 optane m2


----------



## Frietkot Louis

GBT-MatthewH said:


> For those who want to test CCX overclocking -
> 
> * Test BIOS with CCX Overclocking (11/14)*
> X570 AORUS Master -  TD0
> 
> This is a daily build with CCX overclocking enabled.
> Please let us know your feedback to see if this becomes a feature for all boards
> * Because this is a test BIOS it may break other functions. Please do not use this as a daily driver. Its for people who want to experiment with a new feature only*


This is great !

I've done a quick test with my 3900X and put in known good values 4300/4300/4100/4100/1.3V/LLC High and everything seems to check out fine incl. voltages and vdroop.

Will check further for stability over the next days.

Something I noticed with (also previously) manual overclocking is that the VID is locked @ 1.100V, but this doesn't have any impact on anything apparantly. When manual overclocking it's not possible to use Ryzen Master anymore for manual overclock since ryzen master will not modify vcore voltage in this case (stays on the BIOS set voltage), but that's not new either.

Thanks !


----------



## pschorr1123

bigcid10 said:


> OK,Thank you
> what about the first one though(Pcie TBT support ?)


I honestly do not know but maybe Thunder bolt support. This GB boards were going to support TB3 out of the box. You can find pics with the TB header attached. On our retail boards you can still see the solder pads for the header.


----------



## pschorr1123

kazablanka said:


> Dude ,this setting has nothing to do with infinity fabric(fclk) ,this is for imc(uclk) divider. Setting 1:1 means that memory clock (memclk) runs in the same speed with imc(uclk) ,or 1:2 means that imc runs in the half speed of memory clock. Going above 3800mhz on ram then the imc speed will fall automaticaly down on half. Uclk is the NB Frequency you can see in memory tab at cpuz.



yeah I had that backwards. Too many acronyms , lol! My thinking was you could use that setting to manually force a 1 to 1 ratio but manually setting IF speed under AMD/CBS is a better way to go. For my use 3600 I manually set the IF divider to 1800.

My point still stands though that you only need to mess with that particular setting if you are trying to force the IF fabric to run @ 1:1 ratio with RAM at higher speeds like 3733 or higher


----------



## Frietkot Louis

bluechris said:


> Im 100% stable in myne 4 HP cards on it and a LSI raid and many more.
> 
> 2 raid sas controllers
> 1 2x10gb fc network card
> 1 8gb fc hba card
> 1 1gb lan card
> 1 nvidia 710
> 1 optane m2


What a beast LOL 
Since I was resetting BIOS settings anyway for testing the 'CCX bios' , testing now with defaults + overclocking, so far so good @ ESXi 6.7U3.
Going to do a usual and change settings sequentially + testing, very time consuming but hey 

Thanks again, great feedback.


----------



## jdrom

GBT-MatthewH said:


> For those who want to test CCX overclocking -
> 
> * Test BIOS with CCX Overclocking (11/14)*
> X570 AORUS Master -  TD0
> 
> This is a daily build with CCX overclocking enabled.
> Please let us know your feedback to see if this becomes a feature for all boards
> * Because this is a test BIOS it may break other functions. Please do not use this as a daily driver. Its for people who want to experiment with a new feature only*


Other vendors have this across their lineup already as part of 1.0.0.4B. I hope there's plans to bring this to all the boards, especially this crazy expensive Xtreme I have. I don't like having to set it in Ryzen Master manually on every boot.

And a quick update from the earlier posts about my MX300 SSD's getting corrupt file tables, I believe I've ruled it down to Secure Boot. I've spent a week each with CSM disabled and Fast Boot Enabled, now they are both set for this week, and still no corruption.


----------



## uplink

Hey there @GBT-MatthewH. So uh, X570 I WiFi Pro, all versions of BiOS, including last official [F10c] I have this issue, that PC won't always boot, and never with turned off screen after AC loss :/.

I use AC loss Power On feature to turn on my PC at work and connect via VPN and RDC, but this is making it really hard.

Any chance You could look at it please?


----------



## bluechris

Guys, is there a setting that i can enable to make my pro to be able to boot in esxi without gfx card? Its not crucial but is not needed really to have a gfx card on it and doesn't boot if i don't have one.


----------



## Frietkot Louis

bluechris said:


> Guys, is there a setting that i can enable to make my pro to be able to boot in esxi without gfx card? Its not crucial but is not needed really to have a gfx card on it and doesn't boot if i don't have one.


ESXi can run headless, but AFAIK it would need to serial port to redirect console to. It may be possible to change to boot options that it's not necessary but I'm not aware of how. Maybe searching for headless ESXi might be helpful ?

BTW, I think I've found the reason for ESXi crashing on my X570 master : it's got apparantly nothing to do with bios options, but as soon as there is a 'bios-induced reset' , be it saving or discarding bios settings (which reboots the PC), or pushing the reset button. If I do a cold start or restart the PC from the ESXi management interface it works fine.
Maybe some stuff doesn't get cleared correctly with a bios induced warm start.
I've been able to reproduce this a couple of times already.
Not a big deal, it's not like I will keep spending half of my time in BIOS in the future


----------



## Ufuk Özsaran

Hello everyone.

I have a question for those who run their ram 3800 MHz.

everything is great when my ramler 3733 MHz. When I make 3800 MHz, my cpu performance is severely reduced.

3800Mhz : CB 15 2950 point
3733Mhz : CB 15 3330 point

3800Mhz : Blender BMW : 2.00 min
3733Mhz : Blender BMW : 1.49Min


I don't know why.. system stable. 
I think everyone should check.

footnote: In no way sound explosion, sizzle could not resolve the problem. So I switched to PCI exp gen 3. no problem in gene 3. Sad to be unable to use pci exp 4.0 that Gigabyte promises. Using gen3 with the 5700 XT is fantastic.:thumbsdow


----------



## Frietkot Louis

GBT-MatthewH said:


> For those who want to test CCX overclocking -
> 
> * Test BIOS with CCX Overclocking (11/14)*
> X570 AORUS Master -  TD0
> 
> This is a daily build with CCX overclocking enabled.
> Please let us know your feedback to see if this becomes a feature for all boards
> * Because this is a test BIOS it may break other functions. Please do not use this as a daily driver. Its for people who want to experiment with a new feature only*


This BIOS doesn't seem to like reboots, windows sometimes doesn't want to boot, or reboots during boot and goes into startup recovery. I've tested only with fixed CCX 4300/4100 so it may be due to the 'overclock' (although it works perfectly in windows).


----------



## Frietkot Louis

Ufuk Özsaran said:


> Hello everyone.
> 
> I have a question for those who run their ram 3800 MHz.
> 
> everything is great when my ramler 3733 MHz. When I make 3800 MHz, my cpu performance is severely reduced.
> 
> 3800Mhz : CB 15 2950 point
> 3733Mhz : CB 15 3330 point
> 
> 3800Mhz : Blender BMW : 2.00 min
> 3733Mhz : Blender BMW : 1.49Min
> 
> 
> I don't know why.. system stable.
> I think everyone should check.
> 
> footnote: In no way sound explosion, sizzle could not resolve the problem. So I switched to PCI exp gen 3. no problem in gene 3. Sad to be unable to use pci exp 4.0 that Gigabyte promises. Using gen3 with the 5700 XT is fantastic.:thumbsdow


I noticed the same thing, performance was better with 3733 than 3800. You might try to modify VDDG/VDDP/VCORE SOC and see if it's better.

I just resorted to 3733 Mhz DRAM settings with lower voltage and very tight timings. Much better than trying to get 3800 100% stable.


----------



## V1TRU

Anyone left with wifi/bluetooth problem after stand-by?

Nothing new from Gigabyte in two months, i would like to know if for your problem is gone via Bios or RMA


----------



## Ojive

bluechris said:


> In ryzen master it doesn't say to you to raise the VDDP and VDDG voltage?


No, it didn't. Should it? (if so, why? Curious)


----------



## buffalo2102

Ufuk Özsaran said:


> Hello everyone.
> 
> I have a question for those who run their ram 3800 MHz.
> 
> everything is great when my ramler 3733 MHz. When I make 3800 MHz, my cpu performance is severely reduced.
> 
> 3800Mhz : CB 15 2950 point
> 3733Mhz : CB 15 3330 point
> 
> 3800Mhz : Blender BMW : 2.00 min
> 3733Mhz : Blender BMW : 1.49Min
> 
> 
> I don't know why.. system stable.
> I think everyone should check.
> 
> footnote: In no way sound explosion, sizzle could not resolve the problem. So I switched to PCI exp gen 3. no problem in gene 3. Sad to be unable to use pci exp 4.0 that Gigabyte promises. Using gen3 with the 5700 XT is fantastic.:thumbsdow


I don't see that. Are you making sure IF is also running at 1900?


----------



## RedRumy3

V1TRU said:


> Anyone left with wifi/bluetooth problem after stand-by?
> 
> Nothing new from Gigabyte in two months, i would like to know if for your problem is gone via Bios or RMA


I replaced my ultra with another from microcenter and it still does it when I have ErP enabled so It's gotta be a bios problem or something.


----------



## bluechris

Ojive said:


> No, it didn't. Should it? (if so, why? Curious)


Its the cpu memory controller there and you need to put exactly what ryzen calculator says everywhere.


----------



## Belcebuu

bluechris said:


> Its the cpu memory controller there and you need to put exactly what ryzen calculator says everywhere.


Ram calculator never worked for me


----------



## Medizinmann

bluechris said:


> Its the cpu memory controller there and you need to put exactly what ryzen calculator says everywhere.





Belcebuu said:


> Ram calculator never worked for me


Well putting everything from DRAM calc never worked for me either.

What works well for me is to use the first 6 values + TRFC + Voltage Block from page 1 + PLL Voltage from Page two + Setting everything else on Auto.

BTW: Got post on translating DRAM Calc to Gigabyte Bios Settings...https://www.overclock.net/forum/28071804-post2.html

Greetings
Medizinmann


----------



## V1TRU

RedRumy3 said:


> I replaced my ultra with another from microcenter and it still does it when I have ErP enabled so It's gotta be a bios problem or something.


Well, I opened a ticket to Gigabyte. They said to send it in RMA.

Weeks without mobo, Im not very excited about that.

They could send me at least a new one and pick the one who needs to be fixed, it's a premium motherboard, ffs


----------



## Jeffreybt

No luck with the TD0 Bios CCX overclocking for me.

Trying to get the overclock I normally run with Ryzen Master requires a lot more voltage and runs at way higher temps in benchmarks.

also trying to boot at all with my previous setting 1900:1900, ram timing etc just ends up locked up at the bios load screen and some of the mem settings default back to auto


----------



## Soeski

Ufuk Özsaran said:


> Hello everyone.
> footnote: In no way sound explosion, sizzle could not resolve the problem. So I switched to PCI exp gen 3. no problem in gene 3. Sad to be unable to use pci exp 4.0 that Gigabyte promises. Using gen3 with the 5700 XT is fantastic.:thumbsdow


It's a performance increase of, at MAX, 1% in regard to PCIe 3.0 and only at 4K gaming. Even going from PCIe 2.0 to 3.0 is only a 1% increase in speed. So, yes it's a shame it does not work at PCIe 4.0 (yet), but you will not notice it when gaming at all.


----------



## gurusmi

My 5700xt is running in PCIe 4.0X at a Master. It also runs on a PCIe 4.0 Riser card without issue. Touchdown.


----------



## St0RM53

Belliash said:


> Whats new in 1.0.0.4C?



Not known if it's gonna be called like this but it's 1.0.0.4 with all the fixes;p


----------



## MikeS3000

Any updates on the Gigabyte apps and compatibility with Windows 1909? I'm holding off on upgrading because the release preview broke most of the apps. I only use RGB Fusion 2.0, SIV and Easytune.


----------



## heezflash

rgb fusion works on 1909


----------



## bigcid10

Think about this analogy guys

this max 4.6GHz crap is for the birds.I would rather have 24 threads running at 4.25GHz than ~2 cores at 4.6 and the rest ~3-4
they still downclock and I can run less voltage and the kickers is I get 30% more performance 

think of it this way:
what would you rather have ?

1: 12(with 12 helpers) employees who all did the same work all the time at a little
less speed but pretty consistent or
2: 2-3(+helpers) employees who did most of the work and the other
9-10( +helpers)who slacked off most of the time

forget about efficiency,I'll take the performance


----------



## TraumatikOC

Problems with F10C on G x570 Xtreme. I first noticed when flashing F10C that it didnt clear my presets and also kept my settings, which in all the older Bios they would clear everything. Last nite when putting my comp to sleep, it kept waking, but i always turn off wake from sleep for both LANs in BIOS. I went into BIOS and sure enough Wake from sleep was on. I tested this a couple times and it DOESNT SAVE this option ( always sets it to enabled no matter how many times i try ). I even reflashed F10C , cleared BIOS (turned off power supply switch,unplugged power cord) with button on back of mobo, went in and my presets were still there and wake from sleep stays on enabled. I have the BIOS selection switches set to second bios and to only use that bios.


Rundown -
Flashing F10C doesnt clear presets like all older bios did.
Wake from sleep doesnt save to disabled, always reverts to enabled.
Minor gripe - laggy bios screen unless set a low resolution. I owned Asus mobos until this one and never had this problem ( was always crisp on my 4k monitor ).
For a 700$ mobo should have more bios features like Asus has in theirs. Asus does have a bigger sized bios chip, Gigabyte could have done this.
Could the website support team update the driver sections quicker also ?


----------



## nangu

GBT-MatthewH said:


> For those who want to test CCX overclocking -
> 
> * Test BIOS with CCX Overclocking (11/14)*
> X570 AORUS Master -  TD0
> 
> This is a daily build with CCX overclocking enabled.
> Please let us know your feedback to see if this becomes a feature for all boards
> * Because this is a test BIOS it may break other functions. Please do not use this as a daily driver. Its for people who want to experiment with a new feature only*





Jeffreybt said:


> No luck with the TD0 Bios CCX overclocking for me.
> 
> Trying to get the overclock I normally run with Ryzen Master requires a lot more voltage and runs at way higher temps in benchmarks.
> 
> also trying to boot at all with my previous setting 1900:1900, ram timing etc just ends up locked up at the bios load screen and some of the mem settings default back to auto



Same here. I tried yesterday the TD0 Bios and I can't get the same CCX overclock I get on Ryzen Master. I need a lot more vCore than the used in RM at the same clocks in order to post, otherwise a clear cmos is required.

It's like this BIOS needs more vCore than RM to post when you OC by CCX, increasing voltage to 1.375v (1.35 vdroop) for 4.25/4.25/4.25/4.25, when in RM I can dial a 4.4/4.35/4.25/4.25 @1.350 (1.32 vdroop)

Temps and power consumption are really high with this voltage :-(

Also, I tested stock and PBO Manual. Stock performance seems on par with F10a (I got worse numbers than F7a at stock with both F10a and TD0), and PBO Manual is broken the same as F10a, required to set EDC to 0 to regain performance, inline with F10a also.

I noticed the BIOS team has added Cool&Quiet and other new options in TD0. I didn't test RAM OC yet, only XMP 3600 and a dirty 3733 C18 GD disabled, and seems to run fine but didn't test for stability.

Thanks.


----------



## Waltc

MikeS3000 said:


> Any updates on the Gigabyte apps and compatibility with Windows 1909? I'm holding off on upgrading because the release preview broke most of the apps. I only use RGB Fusion 2.0, SIV and Easytune.



The news is....there is no incompatibility with App Center & 1909.... Runs fine here--I only use it for SIV & @BIOS, though I never use @BIOS, actually. Do not try to run EasyTune--can't emphasize that enough. Here's what to do:


1) Install App Center (do *not* tell it to install all the apps! Just install App Center by itself.)


2) After App Center has been installed by itself, install SIV and @BIOS separately, from each app install program.)


3) Run App Center, which now should contain two apps, SIV and @BIOS.


4) Run the "Update" function of App Center to update itself and the two apps you have installed. (You will notice the auto-update installs a new version of the Easy Tune service (this is *not* the EasyTune app--which I strongly recommend against installing!) The Easy Tune service is required by SIV, and the new version the updater downloads is compatible with 1909.


----------



## Waltc

gurusmi said:


> My 5700xt is running in PCIe 4.0X at a Master. It also runs on a PCIe 4.0 Riser card without issue. Touchdown.



PCIe4 & 5700XT working fine here, too.


----------



## MikeS3000

For whatever it's worth. I upgraded to Windows 10 1909 and didn't do anything to my Gigabyte apps. They all work fine after the update.


----------



## prhbtd

x570 aorus elite 3700x + 5700xt works flawlessly with all bioses.


----------



## pschorr1123

Ufuk Özsaran said:


> Hello everyone.
> 
> I have a question for those who run their ram 3800 MHz.
> 
> everything is great when my ramler 3733 MHz. When I make 3800 MHz, my cpu performance is severely reduced.
> 
> 3800Mhz : CB 15 2950 point
> 3733Mhz : CB 15 3330 point
> 
> 3800Mhz : Blender BMW : 2.00 min
> 3733Mhz : Blender BMW : 1.49Min
> 
> 
> I don't know why.. system stable.
> I think everyone should check.
> 
> 
> footnote: In no way sound explosion, sizzle could not resolve the problem. So I switched to PCI exp gen 3. no problem in gene 3. Sad to be unable to use pci exp 4.0 that Gigabyte promises. Using gen3 with the 5700 XT is fantastic.:thumbsdow




Just a thought but are you making sure that your Infinity Fabric and Universal Memory Clock are running @ a 1:1 ratio when you set you RAM to 3800?

When you set RAM >= to 3733 the UMC(mem clock) will switch to a 2:1 mode and latency in AIDA64 will sky rocket and some performance metrics will drop

From what I have been reading you need to be a silicon lottery winner to have you IF/IMC run @ 1900

If that is not an issue then maybe hunt down the IF voltage in bios and bump up like others in this forum have mentioned.


----------



## smoke2

I want to buy new X570 Aorus board with good sound.
What I compared, Elite have not fitted Headphone Amp.
Pro and Ultra versions have Headphone Amp, but Master also have ESS DAC.
My question is, do have ESS 9118 DAC effect on overall loudness? 
And is ESS 9118 DAC utilized with front, rear or both outputs?
Im owner of Aorus Z270X-Gaming 5 and Im very happy with the audio and looking for successor.


----------



## Notor1ouS

trying to overclock to 1900mhz IF but i cant change my VDDP and VDDG voltages.
when i set that from auto to manual, it shows me 700mV. but i cant adjust that voltage for vddg/vddp. 
does anybody know why?

VSOC runs at 1,125V already without problems.

Using Gigabyte Aorus Pro (x570) with latest BIOS.


----------



## Fff Fff

@Notor1ouS enable SOC/Uncore OC mode


----------



## Notor1ouS

will try that. thanks for the quick answer!


----------



## Marius A

Hi guys how are clocks on aorus x570 master with bios f10c compared to f7a , f7b?using pbo + neg offset settings


----------



## gsxr1000

Hi Marius, all versions are good with your pbo method and negative offset, i can t say if one is best than other, because all test never give the same result for a same bios. Always best result @3733, 3800 work but not best. Actually on F10C and no problem, all good. Always 4300mhz on all core in game (few peak performance 4475, 4525), and max boost 4575,4600 on desktop (w10 1809).


----------



## Belcebuu

Marius A said:


> Hi guys how are clocks on aorus x570 master with bios f10c compared to f7a , f7b?using pbo + neg offset settings


Hi Marius, which are your settings? PBO max everywhere I guess, and negative offset of how much ? -0,05v ?
What about VSoc ? and Auto OC values? scalar 10x and how much OC ? 100mhz ?

What about LLCs ? I am using auto for the CPU and Turbo for the Vsoc
Cheers


----------



## gsxr1000

Vcore normal and -0,10000v


----------



## Belcebuu

gsxr1000 said:


> Vcore normal and -0,10000v


LLCs vcore and vsoc ? and what about Vsoc voltage?


----------



## MartB

gsxr1000 said:


> Vcore normal and -0,10000v


Do the settings at 0 0 0 not imply stock?


----------



## Moparman

question do any of you have a 3900x that can 24/7 at 4.4ghz+ all core?


----------



## panni

That's a misread hopefully.


----------



## Medizinmann

MartPwnS said:


> Do the settings at 0 0 0 not imply stock?


 Yes, they do...
PBO is partly broken with F10a/c. Any other value for EDC then 0 will break PBO.
You can use custom values(preferable max setting for your mobo) for TDC and PPT – but EDC must be set to 0 right now. 

Greetings,
Medizinmann


----------



## MartB

Medizinmann said:


> Yes, they do...
> PBO is partly broken with F10a/c. Any other value for EDC then 0 will break PBO.
> You can use custom values(preferable max setting for your mobo) for TDC and PPT – but EDC must be set to 0 right now.
> 
> Greetings,
> Medizinmann


Thanks for the clarification, im running at 0 0 0 now with scalar at 5x and a -100mv undervolt.
I can get up to 7376 (got 7419 once) in cb20 mt and 529 st, thats slightly better than what i had before.

I think thats the best i can do without getting into manual multicore oc.


----------



## nangu

Marius A said:


> Hi guys how are clocks on aorus x570 master with bios f10c compared to f7a , f7b?using pbo + neg offset settings


F7a with negative 0.075v offset it's the best score I got on Master.

F10a it's worse on my end, stock and PBO Manual. To regain F7a stock performance, I need to enable PBO manual EDC=0 on F10a.

It seems its not the same for all of us. Ryzen 3000 boost behaviour, most influenced by temperature, it's giving a lot of variance in the results, even on the same system I think.


----------



## Jeffreybt

Moparman said:


> question do any of you have a 3900x that can 24/7 at 4.4ghz+ all core?


Not quite the answer your looking for but i run the following full time
CCD0 CCX0: 4.525 
CCD0 CCX1: 4.5 
CCD1 CCX0: 4.325
CCD1 CCX1: 4.3
@1.325v

my CCD1 can go higher but requires higher voltages and its not worth the extra heat imo.


----------



## Marius A

Belcebuu said:


> Hi Marius, which are your settings? PBO max everywhere I guess, and negative offset of how much ? -0,05v ?
> What about VSoc ? and Auto OC values? scalar 10x and how much OC ? 100mhz ?
> 
> What about LLCs ? I am using auto for the CPU and Turbo for the Vsoc
> Cheers


hi neg offset -0.1v , pbo all auto except auto oc +75mhz and hyperscalar x10, llc is standard for cpu and auto for soc


----------



## rissie

Medizinmann said:


> Yes, they do...
> PBO is partly broken with F10a/c. Any other value for EDC then 0 will break PBO.
> You can use custom values(preferable max setting for your mobo) for TDC and PPT – but EDC must be set to 0 right now.
> 
> Greetings,
> Medizinmann


I'm new to the board and I find the board pretty much not functioning based on settings. I have managed to make EDC perform at settings other than 140A but it needs to sort of run at Auto for Vcore first. Then reboot, set it to another value. This happens to run faster than the offset voltage method for me (both -0.1v and -0.075v) as well. Scalar is x10

Here's the odd thing. At auto vcore with edc at close to 180A (i set ppt at 200 and tdc at 150) my CPU temps in RM is about 83-85C, while vcore is reported to be around 1.36-1.4. Once I reboot into bios, I set it to 1.281V. My CPU Temps drop to 74-75 at load (CB r20), but Vcore is report at 1.46 (?). All core then clocks at 4.15 GHz - whereas at stock this is at 4GHz and with offset it's around 4.07GHz.

This is on bios 10c Aorus Master. Somehow it seems the board isn't taking settings right?


----------



## SUP21

*Gigabyte X570 Aorus Master F10a <=> F10c*

Gigabyte X570 Aorus Master F10a didn't work with my Asus Xonar D2X on 1x PCI Express slot (no boot at all).
But Gigabyte answer me to try with F10c witch is now the last firmware on their site. And it works well now.
Hope it helps


----------



## Frietkot Louis

Marius A said:


> Hi guys how are clocks on aorus x570 master with bios f10c compared to f7a , f7b?using pbo + neg offset settings


I have done a tuning marathon with settings on F10c, a little change in negative voltage can change the results a LOT, in my case a little negative voltage helped performance already but with higher watts, -0,100V was just on the edge with low watts but a little less performance, -0.9375 seemed better to me.
PBO is a power beast in my case and I don't really see a real benefit (but I prefer performance/watt , not only performance). 
Setting a low manual clock 4200/4000 allows me to run VERY COOL

See below, maybe it can give some inspiration 

[EDIT] am now running 4450/4450/4250/4250 since it gives the same Singlethread performance as PB2 boost and is stable for most loads (except extreme load FPU stuff like prime95, intelburntest etc.)


----------



## Frietkot Louis

panni said:


> That's a misread hopefully.


Yeah this happens with me very rarely also.


----------



## Frietkot Louis

rissie said:


> I'm new to the board and I find the board pretty much not functioning based on settings. I have managed to make EDC perform at settings other than 140A but it needs to sort of run at Auto for Vcore first. Then reboot, set it to another value. This happens to run faster than the offset voltage method for me (both -0.1v and -0.075v) as well. Scalar is x10
> 
> Here's the odd thing. At auto vcore with edc at close to 180A (i set ppt at 200 and tdc at 150) my CPU temps in RM is about 83-85C, while vcore is reported to be around 1.36-1.4. Once I reboot into bios, I set it to 1.281V. My CPU Temps drop to 74-75 at load (CB r20), but Vcore is report at 1.46 (?). All core then clocks at 4.15 GHz - whereas at stock this is at 4GHz and with offset it's around 4.07GHz.
> 
> This is on bios 10c Aorus Master. Somehow it seems the board isn't taking settings right?


Ryzen Master voltage readings are A JOKE, whatever AMD might be telling. They show the VID values and then some stupid calculation to show lower idle usage.
CPU Core Voltage (SVI2 TFN) *and* VR OUT are correct values in hwinfo, Vcore (ITE ....) is NOT since measuring is not precise, and VID is just what the cores would like to have as voltage, not what they are getting.


----------



## Ojive

bluechris said:


> Its the cpu memory controller there and you need to put exactly what ryzen calculator says everywhere.


F10C seems to have introduced duality of VDDG: there are now two options, VDDG CCD and VDDG IOD. There is no single VDDG value to adjust anymore. Which one does Ryzen DRAM Calculator mean?
(If you set it to manual, they both start at 700, and DRAM Calc suggests 900 on "VDDG", but then again: which one?)


----------



## Frietkot Louis

Ojive said:


> F10C seems to have introduced duality of VDDG: there are now two options, VDDG CCD and VDDG IOD. There is no single VDDG value to adjust anymore. Which one does Ryzen DRAM Calculator mean?
> (If you set it to manual, they both start at 700, and DRAM Calc suggests 900 on "VDDG", but then again: which one?)


You're changing this in AMD OVERCLOCKING menu I guess ?

I just modify it in AMD CBS/XFR enhancement/VDDx

Buildzoid mentioned that everything in the AMD OVERCLOCKING menu doesn't (didn't ?) get cleared when doing a CMOS clear so it's a little dangerous, so I stay away from it apart from disabling dram power saving.


----------



## Soeski

Frietkot Louis said:


> I have done a tuning marathon with settings on F10c, a little change in negative voltage can change the results a LOT, in my case a little negative voltage helped performance already but with higher watts, -0,100V was just on the edge with low watts but a little less performance, -0.9375 seemed better to me.
> PBO is a power beast in my case and I don't really see a real benefit (but I prefer performance/watt , not only performance).
> Setting a low manual clock 4200/4000 allows me to run VERY COOL
> 
> See below, maybe it can give some inspiration
> 
> [EDIT] am now running 4450/4450/4250/4250 since it gives the same Singlethread performance as PB2 boost and is stable for most loads (except extreme load FPU stuff like prime95, intelburntest etc.)


Thanks for the hard work! Tried your 5th column settings (Offset -0.9375V), setting voltage to normal (otherwise offset cannot be set) and leaving all else on auto. Gives me a CB20 MT of 7114, CPU-Z Multi Thread 8106, single thread 533, fastest core goes to 4600, during CB20 run all-core 4000-3975 and max voltage 1.5V in HWInfo64 (CPU Core Voltage SVI2 TFN gives 1.406V). Not quite the results you achieve. I am using Aorus Master F10c BIOS. CPU temps rise to 78.8 max during CB20 MT run.
Using Ryzen Balanced power profile btw. How did you set the manual speeds? In Ryzen Master software?


----------



## 1kari

People, uh... I read above that the problem isn't just me. The PC reboots during simple tasks (browser, audio, video). Sign up for the same problem, you have an asus xonar card installed.


----------



## Ojive

Frietkot Louis said:


> You're changing this in AMD OVERCLOCKING menu I guess ?
> 
> I just modify it in AMD CBS/XFR enhancement/VDDx
> 
> Buildzoid mentioned that everything in the AMD OVERCLOCKING menu doesn't (didn't ?) get cleared when doing a CMOS clear so it's a little dangerous, so I stay away from it apart from disabling dram power saving.


oh, that's scary indeed. I can clear the Overclocking menu. Yeah, i'm changing it there since I haven't found it anywhere else. Are there other places where I can change "clDO VDDG"? What is "clDO"-part anyway, what does it mean?

The Calculator is a great tool which I'm forever grateful for, but I wish it had tooltips on every setting explaining what that is. If I knew what clDO was I might've deducted it to something I found in a BIOS menu.


----------



## Frietkot Louis

Soeski said:


> Thanks for the hard work! Tried your 5th column settings (Offset -0.9375V), setting voltage to normal (otherwise offset cannot be set) and leaving all else on auto. Gives me a CB20 MT of 7114, CPU-Z Multi Thread 8106, single thread 533, fastest core goes to 4600, during CB20 run all-core 4000-3975 and max voltage 1.5V in HWInfo64 (CPU Core Voltage SVI2 TFN gives 1.406V). Not quite the results you achieve. I am using Aorus Master F10c BIOS. CPU temps rise to 78.8 max during CB20 MT run.
> Using Ryzen Balanced power profile btw. How did you set the manual speeds? In Ryzen Master software?


Maybe your processor likes a little less offset, as you can see a small change can change results quite a lot. If you're willing to spend the time to find the goldy lock zone  

PB2 reacts quite differently depending on voltages/temps on each individual CPU, the standard voltage is just so that even bad quality silicon will run. With good quality silicon you can get better results with lower voltages. 

The manual overclocks are currently done in Ryzen Master (as it is per CCX), but you have to take in account the voltage offset in BIOS. For example, with offset -0,100V I have to put 1.4V in Ryzen master to get 1.3V. Be careful with this if you ever remove the offset in bios and forget to change the value in Ryzen Master

Also, if I set a static voltage in BIOS, Ryzen Master will never change this value which is a shame.


----------



## Frietkot Louis

Ojive said:


> oh, that's scary indeed. I can clear the Overclocking menu. Yeah, i'm changing it there since I haven't found it anywhere else. Are there other places where I can change "clDO VDDG"? What is "clDO"-part anyway, what does it mean?
> 
> The Calculator is a great tool which I'm forever grateful for, but I wish it had tooltips on every setting explaining what that is. If I knew what clDO was I might've deducted it to something I found in a BIOS menu.


CLD0 VDDG is just VDDG

Have a looksee here
https://www.overclock.net/forum/11-...te-x570-aorus-master-overclocking-thread.html

if you scroll down there's a section about DRAM Calc. Cheers.


----------



## Ojive

Frietkot Louis said:


> CLD0 VDDG is just VDDG
> 
> Have a looksee here
> https://www.overclock.net/forum/11-...te-x570-aorus-master-overclocking-thread.html
> 
> if you scroll down there's a section about DRAM Calc. Cheers.


Ref my previous post, there is no longer such thing as "just VDDG", there is now "VDDG CCD" and "VDDG IOD" under VDDG. Either RAM Calc or that thread addresses that. (unless I'm blind, which I might be).


----------



## Frietkot Louis

Ojive said:


> Ref my previous post, there is no longer such thing as "just VDDG", there is now "VDDG CCD" and "VDDG IOD" under VDDG. Either RAM Calc or that thread addresses that. (unless I'm blind, which I might be).


Cannot help you there, sorry. I just put my values in the AMD CBS menu and there they don't make the distinction. 700mv which is shown in AMD OVERCLOCKING just seems way abnormal and incorrect.

My VDDP is on 1000 and VDDG is on 1050 but that's just because I know it's stable up to 3800Mhz DRAM and I leave it at that even though I run my DRAM at 3733 now (is faster) and I don't think those voltages are too high.


----------



## Notor1ouS

Fff Fff said:


> @Notor1ouS enable SOC/Uncore OC mode


ok, i know enabled it under AMD CBS and AMD Overclocking.
(attached screenshots).

i also rebooted, but VDDP/VDDG is still stuck and i cant change it at all (pressing ENTER or +/-).
VDIMM is at 1,45V and VSOC at 1,125V, if that helps.


----------



## pschorr1123

Notor1ouS said:


> ok, i know enabled it under AMD CBS and AMD Overclocking.
> (attached screenshots).
> 
> i also rebooted, but VDDP/VDDG is still stuck and i cant change it at all (pressing ENTER or +/-).
> VDIMM is at 1,45V and VSOC at 1,125V, if that helps.



I ran into same thing as you. Nothing happens when you hit + or - however, this is one of the only settings where you can type your value in (ie 1000)

so try again and just use the number keys to type in the value you want.


----------



## bluechris

Ojive said:


> F10C seems to have introduced duality of VDDG: there are now two options, VDDG CCD and VDDG IOD. There is no single VDDG value to adjust anymore. Which one does Ryzen DRAM Calculator mean?
> 
> (If you set it to manual, they both start at 700, and DRAM Calc suggests 900 on "VDDG", but then again: which one?)


Oh im still on my PRO with F6e so i have 1 VDDG, and i don't plan to upgrade soon till all the quirks in x570 start to resolved


----------



## Waltc

pschorr1123 said:


> Just a thought but are you making sure that your Infinity Fabric and Universal Memory Clock are running @ a 1:1 ratio when you set you RAM to 3800?
> 
> When you set RAM >= to 3733 the UMC(mem clock) will switch to a 2:1 mode and latency in AIDA64 will sky rocket and some performance metrics will drop
> 
> From what I have been reading you need to be a silicon lottery winner to have you IF/IMC run @ 1900
> 
> If that is not an issue then maybe hunt down the IF voltage in bios and bump up like others in this forum have mentioned.



My 3733 MHz latency in AIDA 64 is actually unchanged to very slightly better (unchanged is the more accurate description, really.) I recall Hallock stating once that 3733 was their "sweet spot" @ 1:1. Moving past 3733, though, is apparently not officially supported, but some claim to be doing it without problems--but I'll stick with 3733. Tried 3800 with poor results, as expected. OC'ing this XMP 3200 ram to XMP 3733 is a breeze, but of course timings need to be loosened up. It's still a good bit faster @ 3733 even with the looser timings--according to AIDA, at least.


----------



## nangu

Ojive said:


> Ref my previous post, there is no longer such thing as "just VDDG", there is now "VDDG CCD" and "VDDG IOD" under VDDG. Either RAM Calc or that thread addresses that. (unless I'm blind, which I might be).


VDDG IOD is new in Agesa 1.0.0.4. On this new Agesa they decoupled VDDG, before it the value you entered in VDDG applies to both (CCD voltage and IOD voltage). Confirmation needed, but as I understand things the CCD value is the voltage supplied to the infinity fabric in the core complex itself, and the IOD value is the voltage supplied to the infinity fabric in the integrated memory controller die. 

If you use the calculator, put the same value in both for the sake of simplicity, I didn't try inserting decoupled values because I'm stable with the same in both.

In the CBS menu you only have one VDDG value. I think settings in AMD Overclocking menu overrides the AMD CBS ones, and the AMD CBS settings are applied first in order to boot the CPU. Confirmation needed on this too.


----------



## Speedster159

Can I just get a quick and simple answer.

Is AGESA 1004 worth updating to?


----------



## chucky27

regarding SYS_FAN4+ headers issue (while I'm waiting for an official response from support):

here's what i saw in the SmartFan5 when fan speed got stuck again (see attached photo)

By the looks of this displayed effed-up curve, RPM should be at 3%, but it actually is at point 0 of the real curve.
Also notice that assigned sensor temperature (PCIEX16) is missing in the top right corner, but is shown at the bottom. Restarts and standard shutdown doesn't help (or at least if you turn it on right away). 

Turning off PSU and holding power button for a couple of seconds and booting again fixes it. ErP is enabled.
Will try to run with it disabled for a couple of days to rule it out. I really hope it's FW issue (controller doesn't get initialized properly on occasion and full reinit is only performed on full power-cycle.... or something like that)

P.S.
I would also encourage people that experience any fan header-related issues to create a support ticket, so it actually gets a chance to be resolved and not treated like "nah, that's probably some fan issue or bad MB unit, no need to look into that" (though i hope that they a more professional than that))


----------



## pschorr1123

Speedster159 said:


> Can I just get a quick and simple answer.
> 
> Is AGESA 1004 worth updating to?



Really depends. If you are rock stable and have no issues with your current bios then you shouldn't bother. If it ain't broke don't fix it.

If you are expecting huge a performance uplift from an AGESA change then you will be very disappointed. In fact some users reported a small performance drop in some benchmarks.

If you are looking to drop in a 3950X then you will need the latest 1.0.0.4 bios


----------



## Medizinmann

Speedster159 said:


> Can I just get a quick and simple answer.
> 
> Is AGESA 1004 worth updating to?



If anything runs well for you - no need to change...
1.0.0.4 changes behaviour of memory training – can be better for you – can be worse.
At least with Gigabyte there is a bug in PBO – any other value as 0 in EDC will kill PBO – besides that PBO works a little better for me.

Greetings,
Medizinmann


PS: Boot times improved a bit with F10c - you are 5-10s earlier at the BIOS screen...


----------



## Medizinmann

Frietkot Louis said:


> I have done a tuning marathon with settings on F10c, a little change in negative voltage can change the results a LOT, in my case a little negative voltage helped performance already but with higher watts, -0,100V was just on the edge with low watts but a little less performance, -0.9375 seemed better to me.
> PBO is a power beast in my case and I don't really see a real benefit (but I prefer performance/watt , not only performance).
> Setting a low manual clock 4200/4000 allows me to run VERY COOL
> 
> See below, maybe it can give some inspiration
> 
> [EDIT] am now running 4450/4450/4250/4250 since it gives the same Singlethread performance as PB2 boost and is stable for most loads (except extreme load FPU stuff like prime95, intelburntest etc.)


 Thanks for all the hard work...
Corresponds well with my own experiences.

It is clear on the upper end PBO gets inefficient – at full power my CPU draws up to 220W (full CPU Package that is) – I then get CB20 multi 7498 with Offset -0,1V, EDC 0, PPT+TDC at motherboards max setting – nice heating now in Wintertime… !!!
For now I decided to go to stock setting for EDC, PPT and TDC(everything set to 0 in BIOS) – this brings CB-multi of around 7330 but power draw Tops out at 180W and I run a lot cooler over all...especially in idle.


Greetings,
Medizinmann


----------



## Frietkot Louis

Medizinmann said:


> Thanks for all the hard work...
> Corresponds well with my own experiences.
> 
> It is clear on the upper end PBO gets inefficient – at full power my CPU draws up to 220W (full CPU Package that is) – I then get CB20 multi 7498 with Offset -0,1V, EDC 0, PPT+TDC at motherboards max setting – nice heating now in Wintertime… !!!
> For now I decided to go to stock setting for EDC, PPT and TDC(everything set to 0 in BIOS) – this brings CB-multi of around 7330 but power draw Tops out at 180W and I run a lot cooler over all...especially in idle.
> 
> 
> Greetings,
> Medizinmann


Hey Medizinmann , you really must have awesome cooling then with 220W, my noctua with liquid metal gives up around 200W 

Cheers.


----------



## Medizinmann

Frietkot Louis said:


> Hey Medizinmann , you really must have awesome cooling then with 220W, my noctua with liquid metal gives up around 200W
> 
> Cheers.



Alphacool Eisbaer 360 + Eiswolf 240mm(means two pumps in Loop) + 120mm add on Rad - all with Noctua NFA12 in push/pull config + 140mm Noctua blowing on VRM/mobo chipset cooler - and liquid metal off course...:thumb:


Config in high Airflow(Top and front oben with mesh) in phanteks 600s...


Greetings,
Medizinmann


PS: I was to lazy for custom loop - but alphacools quick coupling system is the best next thing...


----------



## kwomo

I'm having an issue with my x570 Master where my PSU fan will start spinning as soon as I flip the PSU switch on. The PSU fan will then turn off as it should once I power the PC on (has a mode to only turn on at certain temperature). The fan will also keep spinning if I shut down the PC from windows and only stop if I turn the PSU off. I have removed everything from the motherboard except the 24 pin cable and the behaviour still exists. I also tried another PSU and the exact same thing happens. Apart from testing the motherboard out of the case (custom loop, major hassle, you know the drill) I don't know what else to try. The PC is running fine when turned on and I haven't noticed any strange issues. Anyone got any idea's what could be going on? It's also not a hassle for me to switch the PSU off after I shut down the PC so I'm not sure if I should even be worried about it. Worth doing an RMA for if I can't get it sorted?


----------



## V1TRU

Did you set ErP on?
Try it


----------



## kwomo

V1TRU said:


> Did you set ErP on?
> Try it


I did enable this setting, hasn't fixed the problem.


----------



## spirch

any hope to get a "stable" bios version f10 or something like that?


my understanding is any bios with a letter at the end are "beta" (i know some will say that everything are beta but ... )


(i'm running F4 on x570 pro wifi with 3900x, F5 seem to be only for something that doesnt affect me so no point to use it)


----------



## Acertified

spirch said:


> any hope to get a "stable" bios version f10 or something like that?
> 
> 
> my understanding is any bios with a letter at the end are "beta" (i know some will say that everything are beta but ... )
> 
> 
> (i'm running F4 on x570 pro wifi with 3900x, F5 seem to be only for something that doesnt affect me so no point to use it)


We are running F10c with NO problems on a pro WiFi and I have quite a bit of additional hardware installed. Since you are running such an old BIOS version it is probably worth updating. F10c for us has been Very Stable!


----------



## Acertified

*PCIe Gen 4 does WORK on the x570*

I just received and installed a Corsair MP600 PCIe Gen 4 NVME drive. I left all the settings in BIOS at the default. I left all the Windows settings at the default. I got just under 5000mb/s on the Read and 4266mb/s on the Write. Very impressive with just dropping it in and going. I am assuming with some tweaks it can probably go Faster.

I am running it on the PRO WiFi x570 MB.


----------



## online123

On my 3900x (x570 Arous Xtreme) I have only on first 6 cores the freq. 4,5-4,6 GHz. But on next cores only 4,3-4,4 GHz. 

And when running Cinebench R20 the max freq. on all cores is only 4,0-4,1 GHz. 


It's normal?


Colors on image (from HWiNFO):

--BLUE--- => all core freq. when Cinebench R20 is running
---GREEN--- => max freq. on first 6 cores
---RED--- => max freq. on next 6 cores


----------



## Frietkot Louis

Medizinmann said:


> Alphacool Eisbaer 360 + Eiswolf 240mm(means two pumps in Loop) + 120mm add on Rad - all with Noctua NFA12 in push/pull config + 140mm Noctua blowing on VRM/mobo chipset cooler - and liquid metal off course...:thumb:
> 
> 
> Config in high Airflow(Top and front oben with mesh) in phanteks 600s...
> 
> 
> Greetings,
> Medizinmann
> 
> 
> PS: I was to lazy for custom loop - but alphacools quick coupling system is the best next thing...


O.M.G. Awesome. Greetings from Belgium :thumb:


----------



## Frietkot Louis

online123 said:


> On my 3900x (x570 Arous Xtreme) I have only on first 6 cores the freq. 4,5-4,6 GHz. But on next cores only 4,3-4,4 GHz.
> 
> And when running Cinebench R20 the max freq. on all cores is only 4,0-4,1 GHz.
> 
> 
> It's normal?
> 
> 
> Colors on image (from HWiNFO):
> 
> --BLUE--- => all core freq. when Cinebench R20 is running
> ---GREEN--- => max freq. on first 6 cores
> ---RED--- => max freq. on next 6 cores


Yes this is normal aka 'usual' 
There is one great CCD (first 6 cores) and one less good CCD (last 6 cores)
AMD's reasoning appears to be that since single/few thread loads *should* be on the first CCD, and all-core loads will never run at 4300+ speeds , they can save some money and put in a lesser binned CCD as second.

It doesn't help with an all-core overclock because you have to clock it to the slowest CCD.


----------



## bluechris

Guys a question to anyone is using esxi 6.7 with any of the x570 boards.
If i bypass a raid controller in a vm in the controller info i see the raid card running at pcie v1 x8 (2000mb/sec).
If i just restart in an another disk with windows, the same card shows the info correctly which is pci v3 x8 (8000mb/sec)

Anyone else experience the same? Its an esxi thing? Or something else maybe?


----------



## Soeski

Frietkot Louis said:


> Maybe your processor likes a little less offset, as you can see a small change can change results quite a lot. If you're willing to spend the time to find the goldy lock zone
> 
> PB2 reacts quite differently depending on voltages/temps on each individual CPU, the standard voltage is just so that even bad quality silicon will run. With good quality silicon you can get better results with lower voltages.
> 
> The manual overclocks are currently done in Ryzen Master (as it is per CCX), but you have to take in account the voltage offset in BIOS. For example, with offset -0,100V I have to put 1.4V in Ryzen master to get 1.3V. Be careful with this if you ever remove the offset in bios and forget to change the value in Ryzen Master
> 
> Also, if I set a static voltage in BIOS, Ryzen Master will never change this value which is a shame.


Ok, running with manual PBO now (limits: 1200W PPT, 540A TDP, 600A EDC), offset on -0.09375, scalar on x10. So far the best results in benchmarks. Still, my CPU Package Power SVI2 TFN does not go above 125W. When I set things to AUTO, I cannot reach above 143W. With slightly worse results as well (slower multi- and single core scores). I notice others reaching 200W package power. I assume this would make the CPU run even faster at times, but I have no idea how to get there. I max out at 143W, whatever I set in the BIOS so far.

addition: When using your last setup; Manual (2) 4200/4000 i get the exact same results, give or take. I do need 1.31875v though, and not the 1.231v you specify. That will BSOD my pc immediately. To get my pc stable at 4300/4100 I need 1.3875v, not the 1.325v you need.
So far for the manual part. I notice sometimes in your sheet you mention PB2, then PBO. When all I do according to your 5th column is LLC HIGH and Offset -0.09375v (not sure if you typed anything after PB2, it's a sheet converted to PNG so cannot expand the column), I am nowhere near your scores. CB20 MT is about 400 points lower, CB15 MT 300 lower, CPU-Z Multi and Single is 8100/520, so siginficantly lower as well. I'll keep trying but I am getting the feeling I'm missing something here


----------



## FisheR47

Hi all

gotta something weird my mobo after newest bios, lets start at beginning:

I build this beast 4 months ago:

R7 3700X

X570 Aorus Master

GSkill RipJaws V XMP to 3200 MHz

BQ Dark Rock Pro 4

MSI RTX 2070S Gaming X Trio

Seasonic Focus Gold 750W

PNY 500GB as system



My CPU have nice OC setting, in my opinion:

Vcore 1.325V

4.2 GHz

This settings I use from the beginning, its stable (R15, R20 and AIDA64)

Today after updating my bios from F7c to F10C I cant set Vcore as I want e.g.: when I set it to 1.325, in HWINFO, CPU-Z and Ryzen Master its shows 1.308.

Setting 1.337 shows 1.320

Setting 1.343 shows 1.332

I cant even set my "default" value 1.325

Any ideas what is going on?



Another BIOS settings, which I change:

PBO disabled

Vcore Loadline Calibration HIGH

PROFILE XMP ENABLED



cheers


----------



## Frietkot Louis

Soeski said:


> Ok, running with manual PBO now (limits: 1200W PPT, 540A TDP, 600A EDC), offset on -0.9375, scalar on x10. So far the best results in benchmarks. Still, my CPU Package Power SVI2 TFN does not go above 125W. When I set things to AUTO, I cannot reach above 143W. With slightly worse results as well (slower multi- and single core scores). I notice others reaching 200W package power. I assume this would make the CPU run even faster at times, but I have no idea how to get there. I max out at 143W, whatever I set in the BIOS so far.


I don't know what's limiting your CPU (heat ?) but the starting point should be the benchmarks, I wouldn't put it as a goal to reach high wattages on itself, I like them as low as possible 

Putting in a static clock and voltage can get you your wattages but also here you should go for the highest clock with the lowest watts..

BTW , set EDC to 0 if you're running 10a or 10c


----------



## Medizinmann

Soeski said:


> Ok, running with manual PBO now (limits: 1200W PPT, 540A TDP, 600A EDC), offset on -0.09375, scalar on x10. So far the best results in benchmarks. Still, my CPU Package Power SVI2 TFN does not go above 125W. When I set things to AUTO, I cannot reach above 143W. With slightly worse results as well (slower multi- and single core scores). I notice others reaching 200W package power. I assume this would make the CPU run even faster at times, but I have no idea how to get there. I max out at 143W, whatever I set in the BIOS so far.
> 
> addition: When using your last setup; Manual (2) 4200/4000 i get the exact same results, give or take. I do need 1.31875v though, and not the 1.231v you specify. That will BSOD my pc immediately. To get my pc stable at 4300/4100 I need 1.3875v, not the 1.325v you need.
> So far for the manual part. I notice sometimes in your sheet you mention PB2, then PBO. When all I do according to your 5th column is LLC HIGH and Offset -0.09375v (not sure if you typed anything after PB2, it's a sheet converted to PNG so cannot expand the column), I am nowhere near your scores. CB20 MT is about 400 points lower, CB15 MT 300 lower, CPU-Z Multi and Single is 8100/520, so siginficantly lower as well. I'll keep trying but I am getting the feeling I'm missing something here



If you are on BIOS F10a/c you must set EDC to 0 - PBO-Bug. Setting limits for PPT and TDC to motherboard is good though. 



https://www.reddit.com/r/Amd/comments/dqwcpo/agesa_1004_pbo_bug_and_how_to_fix_it/



Greetings,
Medizinmann


----------



## Medizinmann

Frietkot Louis said:


> O.M.G. Awesome. Greetings from Belgium :thumb:



Yeah - it is a little bit overkill - but in every day work this means silence since all fans run on very low speeds... 


Greetings,
Medizinmann


----------



## wingman99

Frietkot Louis said:


> Yes this is normal aka 'usual'
> There is one great CCD (first 6 cores) and one less good CCD (last 6 cores)
> AMD's reasoning appears to be that since single/few thread loads *should* be on the first CCD, and all-core loads will never run at 4300+ speeds , they can save some money and put in a lesser binned CCD as second.
> 
> It doesn't help with an all-core overclock because you have to clock it to the slowest CCD.


What is CCD?


----------



## Frietkot Louis

wingman99 said:


> What is CCD?


CCD = Core Complex Die = chiplet
a 3900X has 2 dies/chiplets, each with 2 CCX (Core Complex).
3900X has 3 cores per CCX : (3x2CCX)x2CCD = 12
3950X has 4 cores per CCX : (4x2CCX)x2CCD = 16


----------



## Soeski

Medizinmann said:


> If you are on BIOS F10a/c you must set EDC to 0 - PBO-Bug. Setting limits for PPT and TDC to motherboard is good though.
> https://www.reddit.com/r/Amd/comments/dqwcpo/agesa_1004_pbo_bug_and_how_to_fix_it/
> Greetings,
> Medizinmann


Thanks, but that does not do anything... at least not that I can see. Same boosts, same scores, whether I keep it zero, AUTO PBO, ENABLED PBO or 600A. I'm on 10C. Scalar to 5x or 10x or AUTO does not matter either. I get roughly the same scores. But now, while achieving somewhat similar scores, which setting gives me the lowest temps and power usage! Next on the to-find-out list 
I am using 1usmus power profile though, using the Ryzen Balanced gives me slightly less boost scores but again, similar performance. Also using Preferred Cores Enabled.

I see a guy running an 3900X on 4.5GHz all-core at 1.336v. Incredible. He must have a golden, no, Platinum sample chip. I cannot even run all-core 4200, BSOD no matter what voltage or settings I do. CCD0 4300 / CCD1 4100 is max. Anything higher; crash. Even with 1.45v


----------



## TraumatikOC

@GBT-MatthewH Please implement this into any Bios you can. Pretty sure other vendors will be doing it, also the prices of these boards warrant any available features that are available to be implemented.


"X570 AORUS Master - TD0

This is a daily build with CCX overclocking enabled.
Please let us know you feedback to see if this becomes a feature for all boards"


Gbt x570 Xtreme mobo.


Also does anybody else have the problem of the bios not clearing completely after flashing F10C ? Turned off power supply and unplugged and then held bios clear for about 15 seconds. My saved quick settings and the wake on lan sleep setting keeps defaulting to enabled no matter what i do.
Thx


----------



## Grub

I have a weird input lag/delay in BIOS related to "CSM mode" and I wonder if anyone else experience the same problem.

After the BIOS reset everything works fine on my X570 Aorus Xtreme with F10c BIOS version. But as soon as I change "CSM" mode to "DISABLED" and reboot, an input delay for both wired keyboard and wireless mouse appears. I can still navigate in BIOS and tolerate the significant input delay, but when I try to set up fan curves with my mouse its completely unusable. The input delay is huge. However when Windows 10 is loaded there is no input lag. It only appears in BIOS.

As soon as I change CSM to "ENABLED" and reboot, all the problems are gone and there is no input lag at all.

I've contacted Gigabyte support and they only offer two solutions that are not relevant to me:

1) They suggest to ENABLE CSM and leave it enabled, but since I use TPM 2.0 chip I cannot do that because official Microsoft documentation requires me to DISABLE CSM in order to use TPM 2.0 in Windows 10.

2) Customer support also suggests to create RMA ticket but for me it seems more like a software issue and I think this is a bug and not a hardware malfunction.

Gigabyte test team also tried to replicate this issue but they did not experience the same problem as I do. At the same time their test equipment is different - they use different CPU, GPU, RAM etc.

This issue appears both on F10a and F10c BIOS. I don't know if it appears in previous BIOS versions. I temporary use AMD Ryzen 3 3200G CPU while waiting for the 3950x to appear on the market. I wonder if this issue may be somehow related to the fact that my CPU has integrated graphics? However even if I disable integrated graphics in BIOS the problem persists. Unplugging TMP chip does not affect the issue. Changing mouse from wireless to wired does not help.

My configuration:
X570 Aorus Xtreme with F10c BIOS
AMD Ryzen 3 3200G CPU
Noctua NH-D15 CPU Cooler
G.Skill F4-3600C16D-32GTZNC RAM
MSI GeForce RTX 2070 Super Gaming X Trio, which runs at 8xPCI-E instead of 16xPCI-E due to the fact that currently I use low-tier CPU
Creative Labs Sound Blaster Z 30SB150200000 sound card
Samsung 970 Evo Plus 1TB M.2 NVME SSD
Intel 660p Series 2TB M.2 NVME SSD
Gigabyte - GC-TPM2.0_S TPM 2.0 chip
EVGA SuperNOVA P2 850 W 80+ Platinum PSU
4x PWM case coolers plugged directly into motherboard
LG 27GL850-B 2560x1440 144 Hz monitor plugged via DisplayPort cable

None of the hardware is overclocked, everything is at stock settings.

A user named "chucky27" reported similar issue in this thread on 11-11-2019. I wonder if we have some hardware parts in common that may cause the issue.


----------



## bluechris

Grub said:


> I have a weird input lag/delay in BIOS related to "CSM mode" and I wonder if anyone else experience the same problem.
> 
> 
> 
> After the BIOS reset everything works fine on my X570 Aorus Xtreme with F10c BIOS version. But as soon as I change "CSM" mode to "DISABLED" and reboot, an input delay for both wired keyboard and wireless mouse appears. I can still navigate in BIOS and tolerate the significant input delay, but when I try to set up fan curves with my mouse its completely unusable. The input delay is huge. However when Windows 10 is loaded there is no input lag. It only appears in BIOS.
> 
> 
> 
> As soon as I change CSM to "ENABLED" and reboot, all the problems are gone and there is no input lag at all.
> 
> 
> 
> I've contacted Gigabyte support and they only offer two solutions that are not relevant to me:
> 
> 
> 
> 1) They suggest to ENABLE CSM and leave it enabled, but since I use TPM 2.0 chip I cannot do that because official Microsoft documentation requires me to DISABLE CSM in order to use TPM 2.0 in Windows 10.
> 
> 
> 
> 2) Customer support also suggest to create RMA ticket but for me it seems more like a software issue and I think this is a bug and not a hardware malfunction.
> 
> 
> 
> Gigabyte test team also tried to replicate this issue but they did not experience the same problem as I do. At the same time their test equipment is different - they use different CPU, GPU, RAM etc.
> 
> 
> 
> This issue appears both and F10a and F10c BIOS. I temporary use AMD Ryzen 3 3200G CPU while waiting for the 3950x to appear on the market. I wonder if this issue may be somehow related to the fact that my CPU has integrated graphics? However even if I disable integrated graphics in BIOS the problem persists. Unplugging TMP chip does not affect the issue. Changing mouse from wireless to wired does not help.
> 
> 
> 
> My configuration:
> 
> X570 Aorus Xtreme with F10c BIOS
> 
> AMD Ryzen 3 3200G CPU
> 
> Noctua NH-D15 CPU Cooler
> 
> G.Skill F4-3600C16D-32GTZNC RAM
> 
> MSI GeForce RTX 2070 Super Gaming X Trio, which runs at 8xPCI-E instead of 16xPCI-E due to the fact that currently I use low-tier CPU
> 
> Creative Labs Sound Blaster Z 30SB150200000 sound card
> 
> Samsung 970 Evo Plus 1TB M.2 NVME SSD
> 
> Intel 660p Series 2TB M.2 NVME SSD
> 
> EVGA SuperNOVA P2 850 W 80+ Platinum PSU
> 
> 4x case coolers
> 
> LG 27GL850-B 2560x1440 144 Hz monitor
> 
> 
> 
> None of the hardware is overclocked, everything is at stock settings.
> 
> 
> 
> A user named "chucky27" reported similar issue in this thread on 11-11-2019. I wonder if we have some common hardware parts that may cause the issue.


You cannot roll back to F6e? You gain something from F10?


----------



## TraumatikOC

Grub said:


> I have a weird input lag/delay in BIOS related to "CSM mode" and I wonder if anyone else experience the same problem.
> 
> After the BIOS reset everything works fine on my X570 Aorus Xtreme with F10c BIOS version. But as soon as I change "CSM" mode to "DISABLED" and reboot, an input delay for both wired keyboard and wireless mouse appears. I can still navigate in BIOS and tolerate the significant input delay, but when I try to set up fan curves with my mouse its completely unusable. The input delay is huge. However when Windows 10 is loaded there is no input lag. It only appears in BIOS.
> 
> As soon as I change CSM to "ENABLED" and reboot, all the problems are gone and there is no input lag at all.
> 
> I've contacted Gigabyte support and they only offer two solutions that are not relevant to me:
> 
> 1) They suggest to ENABLE CSM and leave it enabled, but since I use TPM 2.0 chip I cannot do that because official Microsoft documentation requires me to DISABLE CSM in order to use TPM 2.0 in Windows 10.
> 
> 2) Customer support also suggest to create RMA ticket but for me it seems more like a software issue and I think this is a bug and not a hardware malfunction.
> 
> Gigabyte test team also tried to replicate this issue but they did not experience the same problem as I do. At the same time their test equipment is different - they use different CPU, GPU, RAM etc.
> 
> This issue appears both and F10a and F10c BIOS. I temporary use AMD Ryzen 3 3200G CPU while waiting for the 3950x to appear on the market. I wonder if this issue may be somehow related to the fact that my CPU has integrated graphics? However even if I disable integrated graphics in BIOS the problem persists. Unplugging TMP chip does not affect the issue. Changing mouse from wireless to wired does not help.
> 
> My configuration:
> X570 Aorus Xtreme with F10c BIOS
> AMD Ryzen 3 3200G CPU
> Noctua NH-D15 CPU Cooler
> G.Skill F4-3600C16D-32GTZNC RAM
> MSI GeForce RTX 2070 Super Gaming X Trio, which runs at 8xPCI-E instead of 16xPCI-E due to the fact that currently I use low-tier CPU
> Creative Labs Sound Blaster Z 30SB150200000 sound card
> Samsung 970 Evo Plus 1TB M.2 NVME SSD
> Intel 660p Series 2TB M.2 NVME SSD
> EVGA SuperNOVA P2 850 W 80+ Platinum PSU
> 4x case coolers
> LG 27GL850-B 2560x1440 144 Hz monitor
> 
> None of the hardware is overclocked, everything is at stock settings.
> 
> A user named "chucky27" reported similar issue in this thread on 11-11-2019. I wonder if we have some common hardware parts that may cause the issue.



I have had and still have the slow down in bios when disabling CSM. It has been like this since i got the mobo, at least 5 bios flashes. Only way to get it to not "lag" is when in bios hit ctrl-F6 ? and select a lower resolution.


Its really dumb that Gigabyte has this problem, I have owned Asus mobos before this and never had this problem, Asus bios and load splash screen was always crisp, not this board x570 xtreme on any bios i tried.


System 3900x non oc stock cooler (for now)
EVGA 2080ti ftw3 displayport used for BenQ 4k 32" monitor
64Gb 3466mhz Corsair Dominator Platnium RGB
Crucial 525Gb M2 sata ssd for OS
Samsung 960 evo M2 500gb for games
Micron 2Tb sata ssd games
EVGA 1200w platnium PSU
Win 10 1909 fully updated w/ drivers from Giga site. BIOS F10c.


----------



## Grub

bluechris said:


> You cannot roll back to F6e? You gain something from F10?


Well there is no F6 BIOS for my board on the Gigabyte web site. The previous available BIOS is F5b. I may roll back to it but since the issue is not critical I'd prefer to wait for the future BIOS release instead of rolling back.

At the same time I'd like to find out what exactly causes this issue because Gigabyte support says that there are no other reports in their customer support system regarding this issue. So I guess they will never ever fix it until I report what exactly causes it so they can replicate this issue in their test environment.


----------



## Grub

TraumatikOC said:


> I have had and still have the slow down in bios when disabling CSM. It has been like this since i got the mobo, at least 5 bios flashes. Only way to get it to not "lag" is when in bios hit ctrl-F6 ? and select a lower resolution.
> 
> 
> Its really dumb that Gigabyte has this problem, I have owned Asus mobos before this and never had this problem, Asus bios and load splash screen was always crisp, not this board x570 xtreme on any bios i tried.
> 
> 
> System 3900x non oc stock cooler (for now)
> EVGA 2080ti ftw3 displayport used for BenQ 4k 32" monitor
> 64Gb 3466mhz Corsair Dominator Platnium RGB
> Crucial 525Gb M2 sata ssd for OS
> Samsung 960 evo M2 500gb for games
> Micron 2Tb sata ssd games
> EVGA 1200w platnium PSU
> Win 10 1909 fully updated w/ drivers from Giga site. BIOS F10c.


Thank you so much for sharing your experience! I've tried to change resolution from 1920x1200 to 1024x768 in BIOS via Ctrl+F6 as you suggested and the input lag became much less noticeable. I believe the lag in still there but now its usable. I've also tried to change resolution to 2560x1440 and the lag is just terrible.

Please consider creating a Gigabyte support ticket because their support team claims that they do not have any other reports regarding this issue. And so they wont fix it until we report.


----------



## chucky27

Grub said:


> Well there is no F6 BIOS for my board on the Gigabyte web site. The previous available BIOS is F5b. I may roll back to it but since the issue is not critical I'd prefer to wait for the future BIOS release instead of rolling back.
> 
> At the same time I'd like to find out what exactly causes this issue because Gigabyte support says that there are no other reports in their customer support system regarding this issue. So I guess they will never ever fix it until I report what exactly causes it so they can replicate this issue in their test environment.


I've already created a support ticket for FAN headers and input lag issues and waiting for their response, but i'm not very optimistic on the positive outcome. They will probably say something like "we cannot reproduce/RMA the board/etc".
On my system it lags regardless of CSM state (mine is disabled) and doesn't always do so without any obvious pattern. For instance today when i booted PC up and wanted to check the problematic SYS_FAN4 curve in the BIOS, UI just decided to be the most responsive I've ever had it and it was also in FHD+ resolution (around 2K i think). Tomorrow and for the rest of the week it might boot into 0.2fps lag-o-rama. Where was this luck when I needed to set 4 fan curves not long ago....


----------



## Grub

chucky27 said:


> I've already created a support ticket for FAN headers and input lag issues and waiting for their response, but i'm not very optimistic on the positive outcome. They will probably say something like "we cannot reproduce/RMA the board/etc".
> On my system it lags regardless of CSM state (mine is disabled) and doesn't always do so without any obvious pattern. For instance today when i booted PC up and wanted to check the problematic SYS_FAN4 curve in the BIOS, UI just decided to be the most responsive I've ever had it and it was also in FHD+ resolution (around 2K i think). Tomorrow and for the rest of the week it might boot into 0.2fps lag-o-rama. Where was this luck when I needed to set 4 fan curves not long ago....


If Gigabyte support claims that they cannot reproduce the issue please provide them with the link to our posts on this thread regarding the issue or just attach screenshots of our posts. I hope that it may help to convince Gigabyte that the problem exists and you are not the only one affected


----------



## Soeski

^^ Indeed! We ALL (?) experience this issue so it's weird they claim not to have seen it at all. It's not a very specific "bug", many of us encounter it.


----------



## bigcid10

Grub said:


> I have a weird input lag/delay in BIOS related to "CSM mode" and I wonder if anyone else experience the same problem.
> 
> After the BIOS reset everything works fine on my X570 Aorus Xtreme with F10c BIOS version. But as soon as I change "CSM" mode to "DISABLED" and reboot, an input delay for both wired keyboard and wireless mouse appears. I can still navigate in BIOS and tolerate the significant input delay, but when I try to set up fan curves with my mouse its completely unusable. The input delay is huge. However when Windows 10 is loaded there is no input lag. It only appears in BIOS.
> 
> As soon as I change CSM to "ENABLED" and reboot, all the problems are gone and there is no input lag at all.
> 
> I've contacted Gigabyte support and they only offer two solutions that are not relevant to me:
> 
> 1) They suggest to ENABLE CSM and leave it enabled, but since I use TPM 2.0 chip I cannot do that because official Microsoft documentation requires me to DISABLE CSM in order to use TPM 2.0 in Windows 10.
> 
> 2) Customer support also suggests to create RMA ticket but for me it seems more like a software issue and I think this is a bug and not a hardware malfunction.
> 
> Gigabyte test team also tried to replicate this issue but they did not experience the same problem as I do. At the same time their test equipment is different - they use different CPU, GPU, RAM etc.
> 
> This issue appears both on F10a and F10c BIOS. I don't know if it appears in previous BIOS versions. I temporary use AMD Ryzen 3 3200G CPU while waiting for the 3950x to appear on the market. I wonder if this issue may be somehow related to the fact that my CPU has integrated graphics? However even if I disable integrated graphics in BIOS the problem persists. Unplugging TMP chip does not affect the issue. Changing mouse from wireless to wired does not help.
> 
> My configuration:
> X570 Aorus Xtreme with F10c BIOS
> AMD Ryzen 3 3200G CPU
> Noctua NH-D15 CPU Cooler
> G.Skill F4-3600C16D-32GTZNC RAM
> MSI GeForce RTX 2070 Super Gaming X Trio, which runs at 8xPCI-E instead of 16xPCI-E due to the fact that currently I use low-tier CPU
> Creative Labs Sound Blaster Z 30SB150200000 sound card
> Samsung 970 Evo Plus 1TB M.2 NVME SSD
> Intel 660p Series 2TB M.2 NVME SSD
> Gigabyte - GC-TPM2.0_S TPM 2.0 chip
> EVGA SuperNOVA P2 850 W 80+ Platinum PSU
> 4x PWM case coolers plugged directly into motherboard
> LG 27GL850-B 2560x1440 144 Hz monitor plugged via DisplayPort cable
> 
> None of the hardware is overclocked, everything is at stock settings.
> 
> A user named "chucky27" reported similar issue in this thread on 11-11-2019. I wonder if we have some hardware parts in common that may cause the issue.


Join the club,Dude
If you bothered to read this thread you would have noticed that we've been discussing this lag issue for the last 3-4 months easy
support knows about it and are working on it,lol
but you wouldn't know that,would you?


----------



## Grub

bigcid10 said:


> Join the club,Dude
> If you bothered to read this thread you would have noticed that we've been discussing this lag issue for the last 3-4 months easy
> support knows about it and are working on it,lol
> but you wouldn't know that,would you?


Support claims that they don't know about it. See attached screenshot for details. Ticket ID: 780933 - 4


----------



## chucky27

It would be helpful if everyone here experiencing any of those known issues (UI lag and fan headers) would create a support ticket. At least that would bump up the chances to actually get those bugs fixed and not dragged along as "kind of known but not very publicly/officially acknowledged issue" for another dozen of releases. So if you have a minute or five to spare, please report those issues via official support channel.


----------



## matthew87

bigcid10 said:


> Join the club,Dude
> If you bothered to read this thread you would have noticed that we've been discussing this lag issue for the last 3-4 months easy
> support knows about it and are working on it,lol
> but you wouldn't know that,would you?


Yes, because it's totally reasonable to expect people to read through all 425 pages in this thread. 

But you wouldn't think of that, would you?


----------



## Medizinmann

Grub said:


> Support claims that they don't know about it. See attached screenshot for details. Ticket ID: 780933 - 4


This is especially interesting as GBT-MatthewH (Hardware Rep from Gigabyte) states this is a known issue and they are working on it.

https://www.overclock.net/forum/28023210-post4.html

Greetings,
Medizinmann


----------



## Medizinmann

Soeski said:


> ^^ Indeed! We ALL (?) experience this issue so it's weird they claim not to have seen it at all. It's not a very specific "bug", many of us encounter it.


Well - I would say for all of us - more ore less.

It seems to depend - how hard you are hit seems to depend on your USB devices.
When I plug my mouse in the front USB it is unusable in BIOS - while everything is fine in Windows - and when I plug it in an USB on the i/o-Shield it is usable albeit slow.

And it is a known issue - even for Gigabyte - I wonder why this is so hard to fix...

https://www.overclock.net/forum/28023210-post4.html

Greetings,
Medizinmann


----------



## mestregroda

where can I find "EDC Limit" in the X570 Ultra BIOS, in order to change to "0"?


----------



## Medizinmann

Frietkot Louis said:


> I don't know what's limiting your CPU (heat ?) but the starting point should be the benchmarks, I wouldn't put it as a goal to reach high wattages on itself, I like them as low as possible
> 
> Putting in a static clock and voltage can get you your wattages but also here you should go for the highest clock with the lowest watts..
> 
> BTW , set EDC to 0 if you're running 10a or 10c


Yes, wattage on its own isn't the goal.
Especially as the efficiency suffers a lot on the higher end.
Like I get CB20 of 7100 with 150W CPU-Package, 7200-7300 with 190W and 7400-7500 with 220W…

But it is an indicator if PBO works – as PBO should utilize more power for the CPU if possible with adequate cooling.

As your chart show – thanks again for your hard work - the best compromise is around the 142W standard PPT and little above for most performance per watt with PBO.
And static manual overclock is preferred with multicore loads like Rendering.

BTW: 7708 on CB20 – really impressive.
I think I have got still a little to optimise since I hit 7498 with 220W and around 7300 with 185W– this seems rather inefficient.

Greetings,
Medizinmann


----------



## Frietkot Louis

Medizinmann said:


> Yes, wattage on its own isn't the goal.
> Especially as the efficiency suffers a lot on the higher end.
> Like I get CB20 of 7100 with 150W CPU-Package, 7200-7300 with 190W and 7400-7500 with 220W…
> 
> But it is an indicator if PBO works – as PBO should utilize more power for the CPU if possible with adequate cooling.
> 
> As your chart show – thanks again for your hard work - the best compromise is around the 142W standard PPT and little above for most performance per watt with PBO.
> And static manual overclock is preferred with multicore loads like Rendering.
> 
> BTW: 7708 on CB20 – really impressive.
> I think I have got still a little to optimise since I hit 7498 with 220W and around 7300 with 185W– this seems rather inefficient.
> 
> Greetings,
> Medizinmann


Yes it takes A LOT of extra voltage to get a little bit higher in Mhz on the upper end.

I can hit even higher in cinebench but it's not stable with consecutive runs because of the temps going way up and this hurts efficiency so much that it hard reboots (see below).

I think you're still trying with PBO, good luck with that I basically gave that up, and for now my first application to start up is ryzen master


----------



## Medizinmann

Frietkot Louis said:


> Yes it takes A LOT of extra voltage to get a little bit higher in Mhz on the upper end.
> 
> I can hit even higher in cinebench but it's not stable with consecutive runs because of the temps going way up and this hurts efficiency so much that it hard reboots (see below).
> 
> I think you're still trying with PBO, good luck with that I basically gave that up, and for now my first application to start up is ryzen master


Yeah per CCX OC is the way to go – didn’t have time go in to details there…for now a little offset at core voltage and values for PPT/TDC/EDC at stock seems a good compromise for enough performance and good efficiency.

BTW: FCLK 1867 is also really good. I never got more than 1780 stable(albeit at CL14) – but with 4 16GB sticks(G.Skill) with 3200 CL14 rating that is… 

Greetings,
Medizinmann


----------



## chucky27

got a response from Gigabyte support regarding laggy UI and FAN header issues (rough translation from German): 
"Dear customer,
Thank you for your response. 
The development team could not understand / adjust the described errors."

and just gave me a link to their latest beta build (F10d)


----------



## Frietkot Louis

Medizinmann said:


> Yeah per CCX OC is the way to go – didn’t have time go in to details there…for now al little offset at core voltage and values for PPT/TDC/EDC at stock seems a good compromise for enough performance and good efficiency.
> 
> BTW: FCLK 1867 is also really good. I never got more than 1780 stable(albeit at CL14) – but with 4 16GB sticks with 3200 CL14 rating that is…
> 
> Greetings,
> Medizinmann


Indeed ! 

4 sticks is difficult to get stable, it's hard on the memory controller. I didn't know this when ordering but was lucky to get 2x16GB G.SKILL NEO 16-19-19-19-39 (GTNC model hynix CJR) which runs great.

My CPU also supports 1900 but I get better results and benchmarks on 1867 , *AND* I can still run tight timings on 1867 which I can't anymore at 1900 (and more voltage needed). Overclock, but with a reason


----------



## heezflash

ccx oc i the way to go! cooler idle temps also! i just want to have it in the bios, please, i dont want to open rysen master after every reeboot to be able to have this clocks!


----------



## briank

matthew87 said:


> Yes, because it's totally reasonable to expect people to read through all 425 pages in this thread.
> 
> But you wouldn't think of that, would you?


Amen! This thread is getting ridiculous. When a topic within this thread starts occupying more than 10 posts, it would be great it people would break it off in a new thread and link to it. I know that won't happen because these monster threads have always existing on Overclock.net. One can wish though...

And for my contribution to new Gigabyte X570 content: A huge thumbs up to Gigabyte for their fan control firmware! Coming from an ASUS Z270 board, the fan control was decent but didn't really enable a truly silent build. With BIOS F10, I'm really impressed how quiet my machine is now (fully aircooled with Noctua NH-D15 and case fans). And less fan speed overshoot than the ASUS. Desktop use has dropped from 38dB to 31dB. I can't even tell the machine is on from fan noise.


----------



## uplink

Hey there @GBT-MatthewH. F6G - Nvidia cards aren't working in Adobe Creative Cloud. Am not able to start computer without connected monitors [remote]. Overall worse than F6C.


----------



## Belliash

@*GBT-MatthewH: *any news regarding AER errors from GPP Bridge?


----------



## Soeski

Medizinmann said:


> Yes, wattage on its own isn't the goal.
> Especially as the efficiency suffers a lot on the higher end.
> Like I get CB20 of 7100 with 150W CPU-Package, 7200-7300 with 190W and 7400-7500 with 220W…
> But it is an indicator if PBO works – as PBO should utilize more power for the CPU if possible with adequate cooling.
> As your chart show – thanks again for your hard work - the best compromise is around the 142W standard PPT and little above for most performance per watt with PBO.
> And static manual overclock is preferred with multicore loads like Rendering.
> BTW: 7708 on CB20 – really impressive.
> I think I have got still a little to optimise since I hit 7498 with 220W and around 7300 with 185W– this seems rather inefficient.


I too like to see PBO working, but I feel like it's not (but it probably is). Whatever I set up, I cannot get past 153W package power at all (got there once), usually between 117W and 143W. Not that I will run 24/7 on 220W or so, but I just want to see my rig do it and be able to bench it.
PBO Enabled, Auto, Manual, TDP, EDC and PPT manual or Auto or ZERO, power plan changes, Ryzen Master PBO/AutoOC or Default... nothing "works". I keep being capped at about 150W. Bumping the CPU to 1.3875v manually does not increase the package power as well.
My temps are fine, about 70C at full load with spikes to 78C. Using a custom loop 480mm rad. With my Wraith Prism I immediately hit 95C doing those tests 
Might also explain why I immediately crash at anything higher than 4300/4100 all-core manual OC, my chip just does not want to go higher.


----------



## bigcid10

Grub said:


> Support claims that they don't know about it. See attached screenshot for details. Ticket ID: 780933 - 4


did you bother to look for the posts from GBT-Matthew
He's the hardware rep here and he's fully aware of it 
and also posted a workaround


----------



## bigcid10

matthew87 said:


> Yes, because it's totally reasonable to expect people to read through all 425 pages in this thread.
> 
> But you wouldn't think of that, would you?


I did,yes


----------



## BossertGF

*X570 Ultra*

HI;

trust all is well?

im really having a hard time here. i have a X570 ultra paired with a 3700x and Vengeance Pro RGB 3600 Memory.

i have pretty much tried everything.

i have however pinned it down to call of duty modern warfare. if i play the game for 10 mins the system starts to experience DPC latency.

this is also on the latest 10c Bios.

any advice on this matter?


----------



## Acertified

uplink said:


> Hey there @GBT-MatthewH. F6G - Nvidia cards aren't working in Adobe Creative Cloud. Am not able to start computer without connected monitors [remote]. Overall worse than F6C.


I am running Adobe CC with 2 Nvidia Cards. GTX 1080 and a GTX 1060 and all of my Adobe CC products work just fine. I am running BIOS version F10c


----------



## airforce46270

bigcid10 said:


> did you bother to look for the posts from GBT-Matthew
> He's the hardware rep here and he's fully aware of it
> and also posted a workaround


GBT-Matthew may be aware of it, but the tech support reps in Taiwan (which is where our tickets probably go to) obviously do not. I have submitted a few tickets and get the same response. There is a disconnect somewhere, more than likely a language barrier.


----------



## uplink

airforce46270 said:


> GBT-Matthew may be aware of it, but the tech support reps in Taiwan (which is where our tickets probably go to) obviously do not. I have submitted a few tickets and get the same response. There is a disconnect somewhere, more than likely a language barrier.


 Well, my X570 Aorus Xtreme is on RMA for 40 days now [no update, purchased as company], died after 7 days after purchase.

And this one works [X570 iTX Aorus WiFi Pro] but BiOS is weird :/


----------



## Medizinmann

airforce46270 said:


> GBT-Matthew may be aware of it, but the tech support reps in Taiwan (which is where our tickets probably go to) obviously do not. I have submitted a few tickets and get the same response. There is a disconnect somewhere, more than likely a language barrier.



Well then, we need someone speaking chinese to address this... 

But I wonder what is not to understand - or so hard to translate... :thinking:

CSM disabled - and BIOS interface gets slow and laggy...

Greetings,
Medizinmann


----------



## Medizinmann

Frietkot Louis said:


> Indeed !
> 
> 4 sticks is difficult to get stable, it's hard on the memory controller. I didn't know this when ordering but was lucky to get 2x16GB G.SKILL NEO 16-19-19-19-39 (GTNC model hynix CJR) which runs great.
> 
> My CPU also supports 1900 but I get better results and benchmarks on 1867 , *AND* I can still run tight timings on 1867 which I can't anymore at 1900 (and more voltage needed). Overclock, but with a reason



Well today I tried again - but no way beyond 1780 MHz - no upping Voltage or slower timings helped - I stay on 3560 CL14.
Tried CCX OC too - great - could get 4450/4300 stable with PEAK 1,46251V - gives impressive numbers CPU-Z 8750 multi and 552 single! CB20 multi 7650.


Greetings,
Medizinmann


----------



## chucky27

Medizinmann said:


> Well then, we need someone speaking chinese to address this...
> 
> But I wonder what is not to understand - or so hard to translate... :thinking:
> 
> CSM disabled - and BIOS interface gets slow and laggy...
> 
> Greetings,
> Medizinmann


I've recorded videos of UI lag and fan issues and sent them as my response to their ticket answer).
Do you always have the lag when CSM is disabled? For me it's kind of random. When I tested new bios today, it was very fast for a couple of boots on 1600x1200 mode it auto-selected. SmartFan 5 loaded in a second (have the video of that) and then out of the blue after around fifth reboot/power cycle - 
lag came back. Smart Fan UI took 45s to load (also have it on video). Resolution change didn't help (tried 1024x768 and others).


----------



## ncfoster

I am presently on BIOS F10a on my AUROS ELITE WIFI board. I have an nVidia 2060 Super GPU. I am not having any specific problems at the moment, but I keep getting the notifications that there are updates available. I know the general advice is always not to update your BIOS unless you are having a specific issue. I am very new to being back on AMD, but I have been updating because I understand the AGESA updates to be potentially important. Is it advisable to stay where I am until the dust settles, or is F10c less problematic than F10a?


----------



## Acertified

ncfoster said:


> I am presently on BIOS F10a on my AUROS ELITE WIFI board. I have an nVidia 2060 Super GPU. I am not having any specific problems at the moment, but I keep getting the notifications that there are updates available. I know the general advice is always not to update your BIOS unless you are having a specific issue. I am very new to being back on AMD, but I have been updating because I understand the AGESA updates to be potentially important. Is it advisable to stay where I am until the dust settles, or is F10c less problematic than F10a?


F10c has been very stable for us. Not a single hiccup. We are using the Pro WiFi


----------



## SmilingPolitely

Can any other x570 Aorus users chime in? I have been noticing slower sequential read speeds on my secondary M.2 slot (through chipset). I have an NVMe drive that can hit 3200MB/s seq. read in Crystal Disk Mark, but only in the primary M.2 slot. In the secondary slot, that same drive caps out at 2600MB/s. This is true with PCIE3 or PCIE4 or Auto set in the bios. I do have the latest chipset drivers as well.

Both slots are configured the same, so I don't think it's one of my settings. I'm also running next to nothing for peripherals - 2 M.2 drives and a single RX580.

Any thoughts?


----------



## Acertified

The 2nd NVME or M.2. slot runs slower. It does NOT run at PCIe4. The 2nd slot is PCIe Gen 3. It is also running only at x2 since you have the 1st slot populated already.


----------



## SmilingPolitely

Acertified said:


> The 2nd NVME or M.2. slot runs slower. It does NOT run at PCIe4. The 2nd slot is PCIe Gen 3. It is also running only at x2 since you have the 1st slot populated already.


Forgot to mention, I'm on the X570 Aorus Pro Wifi. All product literature (manual, website) indicates the secondary slot is also PCIe 4x4 capable as long as I'm running a 3rd gen Ryzen CPU, which I am. I have also tried *only* running one M.2 drive in the secondary slot with the primary slot empty. Same reduced speeds. That can't be right... right?


----------



## bluechris

SmilingPolitely said:


> Forgot to mention, I'm on the X570 Aorus Pro Wifi. All product literature (manual, website) indicates the secondary slot is also PCIe 4x4 capable as long as I'm running a 3rd gen Ryzen CPU, which I am. I have also tried *only* running one M.2 drive in the secondary slot with the primary slot empty. Same reduced speeds. That can't be right... right?


I think you miss something here. The whole bus speed from CPU (matisse in our case) to the X570 chipset is PCIeV4x4 speed. 
The chipset now needs to share this bandwidth to the USB's, Lan, SATA, PCI slots and the 2nd M2 slot. As you understand the 2nd m2. slot needs alone the speed that the whole X570 chipset gets which is impossible.

Just see the MB specs to see what is shared with what https://www.gigabyte.com/Motherboard/X570-AORUS-PRO-rev-10/sp#sp
Also see how the x570 shares its 24 pci lanes https://www.guru3d.com/news-story/amd-x570-chipset-blockdiagram-surfaces-shows-specs.html

We need a TR3 ASAP


----------



## Medizinmann

chucky27 said:


> I've recorded videos of UI lag and fan issues and sent them as my response to their ticket answer).
> Do you always have the lag when CSM is disabled? For me it's kind of random. When I tested new bios today, it was very fast for a couple of boots on 1600x1200 mode it auto-selected. SmartFan 5 loaded in a second (have the video of that) and then out of the blue after around fifth reboot/power cycle -
> lag came back. Smart Fan UI took 45s to load (also have it on video). Resolution change didn't help (tried 1024x768 and others).



Some lag is always there - usually not like Smart Fan UI loading 45s - but with CSM disabled always some lag.

As I wrote some time before - for me at least - it depends how/where I connect mouse and keyboard. The lag is extreme when I use the front USB(not usable) und minimizes as I use USB 2-Ports on the i/o-Shield.

I use wireless over a dongle(Logitech Unify) - never tried cable bound devices (I don't know if I still have one...:thinking

Very good idea to make a video!

Resolution Change helps a bit - but the look is so awful - I just live with the lag...

Greetings,
Medizinmann


----------



## Medizinmann

SmilingPolitely said:


> Can any other x570 Aorus users chime in? I have been noticing slower sequential read speeds on my secondary M.2 slot (through chipset). I have an NVMe drive that can hit 3200MB/s seq. read in Crystal Disk Mark, but only in the primary M.2 slot. In the secondary slot, that same drive caps out at 2600MB/s. This is true with PCIE3 or PCIE4 or Auto set in the bios. I do have the latest chipset drivers as well.
> 
> Both slots are configured the same, so I don't think it's one of my settings. I'm also running next to nothing for peripherals - 2 M.2 drives and a single RX580.
> 
> Any thoughts?


I have a Aorus Xtreme but I noticed the same - with F10c the read speed of my Aorus Gen4 NVME SSD dropped to 2400-2600/s from 4000/s and write Speed dropped from around 5000/s to 4000/s...

I didn't Change anything either.

Speed in M.2-Slot 1&2 seems to have improved slightly - my RAID 0(two Gen3) reads 6500/s from 5900-6000/s.

Greetings,
Medizinmann


----------



## Medizinmann

bluechris said:


> I think you miss something here. The whole bus speed from CPU (matisse in our case) to the X570 chipset is PCIeV4x4 speed.
> The chipset now needs to share this bandwidth to the USB's, Lan, SATA, PCI slots and the 2nd M2 slot. As you understand the 2nd m2. slot needs alone the speed that the whole X570 chipset gets which is impossible.
> 
> Just see the MB specs to see what is shared with what https://www.gigabyte.com/Motherboard/X570-AORUS-PRO-rev-10/sp#sp
> Also see how the x570 shares its 24 pci lanes https://www.guru3d.com/news-story/amd-x570-chipset-blockdiagram-surfaces-shows-specs.html
> 
> We need a TR3 ASAP


Well this should only really matter when a lot happens on the PCIe-BUS – the Chipset has 8-9 GB/s to share for the SSD in Slot 2 & 3.
As long as you don’t use everything at the same time this shouldn't be a big deal.
Of course a RAID 0 with all three M.2 Slots wouldn’t make sense…

…but I am running an Aorus Gen4 NVME-SSD in Slot 3 and when I first tested it – t measured speeds around 5000 MB/s read and write as expected when I installed it in Mid October – and now read speed dropped significantly(2400-2600MB/S) while write speed at least stays over 4000 MB/s.

So it seems something is going on here…of course I don’t know if it is really only related to the new BIOS or something with Windows since I don’t do always Crystalmark after every BIOS-Update…but something changed since F5b – when I first tested it in October.

Greetings,
Medizinmann

PS: And yes the 3rd M2-Slot is also Gen4 - it shares bandwidth with Slot 2 - but this only matters if accessed at the same time!!


----------



## Medizinmann

Soeski said:


> I too like to see PBO working, but I feel like it's not (but it probably is). Whatever I set up, I cannot get past 153W package power at all (got there once), usually between 117W and 143W. Not that I will run 24/7 on 220W or so, but I just want to see my rig do it and be able to bench it.
> PBO Enabled, Auto, Manual, TDP, EDC and PPT manual or Auto or ZERO, power plan changes, Ryzen Master PBO/AutoOC or Default... nothing "works". I keep being capped at about 150W. Bumping the CPU to 1.3875v manually does not increase the package power as well.
> My temps are fine, about 70C at full load with spikes to 78C. Using a custom loop 480mm rad. With my Wraith Prism I immediately hit 95C doing those tests
> Might also explain why I immediately crash at anything higher than 4300/4100 all-core manual OC, my chip just does not want to go higher.


Custom Loop with 480mm should be more than sufficient.

Strange that your CPU doesn't utilize more Power. :thinking:
I tried CCD-OC yesterday end even with this CPU Package goes up to 200W with 4450/4300 and Peak Voltage 1,4625 that is…
But I really need to ramp up cooling for this - SIV Full Performance mode for benchmarks - and I use Liquid Metal by the way...
I use EDC 0, PPT and TDC with Motherboards(Aorus Xtreme) max values manually and PPT set to 95...for full power.
...and of Course VRM-Settings to the max.!

For daily use I set everything to Auto.

Greetings,
Medizinmann


----------



## dansi

bluechris said:


> I think you miss something here. The whole bus speed from CPU (matisse in our case) to the X570 chipset is PCIeV4x4 speed.
> The chipset now needs to share this bandwidth to the USB's, Lan, SATA, PCI slots and the 2nd M2 slot. As you understand the 2nd m2. slot needs alone the speed that the whole X570 chipset gets which is impossible.
> 
> Just see the MB specs to see what is shared with what https://www.gigabyte.com/Motherboard/X570-AORUS-PRO-rev-10/sp#sp
> Also see how the x570 shares its 24 pci lanes https://www.guru3d.com/news-story/amd-x570-chipset-blockdiagram-surfaces-shows-specs.html
> 
> We need a TR3 ASAP


Yes to maximize the pch, we need to connect all usb to headers that is from the cpu. Use all nvme, disable sata, disable wifi/bt if not needed, disable 2nd lan. 

This setup, at most you share the nvme with 1 gbps lan.

Granted you need true pcie v4 nvme drives, since the ones today also do not saturate the new specs.

Technically we may not need TR3 yet


----------



## Speedster159

bluechris said:


> I think you miss something here. The whole bus speed from CPU (matisse in our case) to the X570 chipset is PCIeV4x4 speed.
> The chipset now needs to share this bandwidth to the USB's, Lan, SATA, PCI slots and the 2nd M2 slot. As you understand the 2nd m2. slot needs alone the speed that the whole X570 chipset gets which is impossible.
> 
> Just see the MB specs to see what is shared with what https://www.gigabyte.com/Motherboard/X570-AORUS-PRO-rev-10/sp#sp
> Also see how the x570 shares its 24 pci lanes https://www.guru3d.com/news-story/amd-x570-chipset-blockdiagram-surfaces-shows-specs.html
> 
> We need a TR3 ASAP


Or... You could just look here... https://drive.google.com/file/d/193tSL7U6VwPwnWYm4NPdjQQ3xZwShiAD/view

Which I found on the first page of this thread.


----------



## agentesmith

Or you can use that https://www.aorus.com/AORUS-Gen4-AIC-Adaptor in the second pciexpress with 8x lanes using only the first 2 nvme connectors and you will be directly connected to the cpu.


----------



## Streetdragon

I flashed the T0D Bios on my Master.

The ccx clockind is working, only the voltage wont stuck at the enterd value. Jumping all over the place like stock PBO clocking!


----------



## Belliash

https://www.reddit.com/r/VFIO/comme...d_ryzen_3900x_on_gigabyte_x570_aorus/f82ch7g/

@GBT-MatthewH: *When are you going to fix this?*


----------



## St0RM53

Medizinmann said:


> Well this should only really matter when a lot happens on the PCIe-BUS – the Chipset has 8-9 GB/s to share for the SSD in Slot 2 & 3.
> As long as you don’t use everything at the same time this shouldn't be a big deal.
> Of course a RAID 0 with all three M.2 Slots wouldn’t make sense…
> 
> …but I am running an Aorus Gen4 NVME-SSD in Slot 3 and when I first tested it – t measured speeds around 5000 MB/s read and write as expected when I installed it in Mid October – and now read speed dropped significantly(2400-2600MB/S) while write speed at least stays over 4000 MB/s.
> 
> So it seems something is going on here…of course I don’t know if it is really only related to the new BIOS or something with Windows since I don’t do always Crystalmark after every BIOS-Update…but something changed since F5b – when I first tested it in October.
> 
> Greetings,
> Medizinmann
> 
> PS: And yes the 3rd M2-Slot is also Gen4 - it shares bandwidth with Slot 2 - but this only matters if accessed at the same time!!



it's because your drive is not almost empty now..it is normal all ssd's except the ones that are all SLC have this "issue"


----------



## BlueFllame

Hey guys,

I just wanted to report on an issue I've been having.

So around 2 weeks after I built my system with a X570 Master (with 103ABBA bios) and R7 3700X, I noticed weird buzzing/crackling noise coming from the case. It was so bad that I had to switch to an external DAC and Amp in order to be able to use my headphones. 

I'm not mad about that since I needed a DAC and Amp anyway, but I'm worried that the noise is still present and I can hear it without headphones on. I noticed that when I stress the CPU (everything is default in BIOS except XMP) with Prime95 Small FinFet, the noise goes away. The same happens when I change the power plan to Power Saver.

I guess the way third gen Ryzen works with the constant voltage switching and high single core voltage is causing the VRMs to produce this sound? It's weird that it doesn't happen with a constant high load, or a constant low load.

I don't want to RMA over this as the hassle isn't worth it, but I hope these sounds aren't a sign of like some major failure that will happen soon.

I just wanted to post my situation in case someone else has the same issue.

I did find a thread on reddit about a X570 Elite (I think it was an Elite board) and the owner was also hearing these weird sounds from his board. He did try multiple different PSUs and GPUs so in his case it's definitely something like coil whine from the board.


----------



## SmilingPolitely

St0RM53 said:


> it's because your drive is not almost empty now..it is normal all ssd's except the ones that are all SLC have this "issue"


The 2600 MB/s he’s seeing is the exact same as me. I doubt that’s a coincidence. To rule out NVMe caching issues I also tried slot B with an empty drive. Same result: 2600 MB/s, which isn’t even full PCIE 3.0 speed. There’s something not quite right with the secondary slots on our boards...

I understand PCIE bus saturation, but again, this is with next to no peripherals attached. Only a video card!


----------



## Acertified

1st NVME slot runs through the CPU
2nd NVME slot runs through the Chipset

Another words: these slots vary quite a bit due to the fact that they are both running through different pieces of hardware. There are varying factors that you have to consider that differ with each slot which will cause your speeds to vary.


----------



## athkatla

For those with Windows 10 1909 there is an updated 1usmus Power Plan:

https://www.techpowerup.com/review/1usmus-power-plan-for-amd-ryzen-new-developments/


----------



## Medizinmann

St0RM53 said:


> it's because your drive is not almost empty now..it is normal all ssd's except the ones that are all SLC have this "issue"


The drive is still almost empty (like 10% usage) - there is no reason for a performance drop of 40%. :headscrat
And why should only read speed go down while write speed stays over 4000MB/s…
But I found some strange reason – see below…



SmilingPolitely said:


> The 2600 MB/s he’s seeing is the exact same as me. I doubt that’s a coincidence. To rule out NVMe caching issues I also tried slot B with an empty drive. Same result: 2600 MB/s, which isn’t even full PCIE 3.0 speed. There’s something not quite right with the secondary slots on our boards...
> 
> I understand PCIE bus saturation, but again, this is with next to no peripherals attached. Only a video card!


I found something that actually helped. 
It seems some Gen 4 drives have a firmware bug.
Disabling and reenabling chaches on the drive brought back the expected read and write speeds(4200-4400MB/s and 4400-4600MB/s)…strange bug. :thinking:
I found this tip on reddit.
https://www.reddit.com/r/Amd/comments/cnyjtq/why_is_my_gen_4_m2_nvme_gigabyte_ssd_slow/

Now I would like to update the firmware – but the firmware tools can’t see the NVME SSD because it is on the AMD RAID Controller.
Any idea how I can update the drive? How to disconnect it from AMD RAID connect it without RAID and update firmware without loosing data…:thinking:

Greetings,
Medizinmann


----------



## Frietkot Louis

Medizinmann said:


> Now I would like to update the firmware – but the firmware tools can’t see the NVME SSD because it is on the AMD RAID Controller.
> Any idea how I can update the drive? How to disconnect it from AMD RAID connect it without RAID and update firmware without loosing data…:thinking:
> 
> Greetings,
> Medizinmann


I don't see how a firmware update would normally touch your data.
It is of course a problem if these are your boot drives, but if it isn't you can just disable raid and boot, update the firmwares, and enable raid again.
When you enable raid it will again look on your drives at boot and rediscover the raidset.
If these are your bootdrives you'll need to find a way to install/boot windows on another drive to update them.

Of course, when doing these updates it's always best to have a backup in ANY case (but I personally like to live on the edge sometimes )


----------



## gurusmi

Medizinmann said:


> It seems some Gen 4 drives have a firmware bug.


Just tested the speed of my driive. Luckily it is still around 5GB.


----------



## Medizinmann

Frietkot Louis said:


> I don't see how a firmware update would normally touch your data.
> It is of course a problem if these are your boot drives, but if it isn't you can just disable raid and boot, update the firmwares, and enable raid again.
> When you enable raid it will again look on your drives at boot and rediscover the raidset.
> If these are your bootdrives you'll need to find a way to install/boot windows on another drive to update them.
> 
> Of course, when doing these updates it's always best to have a backup in ANY case (but I personally like to live on the edge sometimes )


Well I didn't find a way in BIOS/AMD RAIDxpert - besides hiding and deleting the array - to disconnect the drive from the RAID. Hiding the ARRAY alone didn’t help.

Luckily it isn’t my boot drive – and there isn’t much data on it - and of course I make backups frequently (QNAP NAS over GBit-LAN).

Next week, when I have more time on my hands, I will look in to it (RTFM), make a backup again and try to update the firmware…

Samsung uses iso-files to create bootable CDs/USB-Sticks to run the firmware update by the way…
But Gigabyte only has the SSD-Toolbox in Windows for this.

A little annoying that I need to disconnect the drive from the RAID to update Firmware.

Greetings,
Medizinmann


----------



## ShropshireJohn

athkatla said:


> For those with Windows 10 1909 there is an updated 1usmus Power Plan:
> 
> https://www.techpowerup.com/review/1usmus-power-plan-for-amd-ryzen-new-developments/


Thanks for posting this! as an user of the X570 Elite Aorus do we need to adjust anything in our BIOS?


----------



## Frietkot Louis

Medizinmann said:


> Well I didn't find a way in BIOS/AMD RAIDxpert - besides hiding and deleting the array - to disconnect the drive from the RAID. Hiding the ARRAY alone didn’t help.
> 
> Luckily it isn’t my boot drive – and there isn’t much data on it - and of course I make backups frequently (QNAP NAS over GBit-LAN).
> 
> Next week, when I have more time on my hands, I will look in to it (RTFM), make a backup again and try to update the firmware…
> 
> Samsung uses iso-files to create bootable CDs/USB-Sticks to run the firmware update by the way…
> But Gigabyte only has the SSD-Toolbox in Windows for this.
> 
> A little annoying that I need to disconnect the drive from the RAID to update Firmware.
> 
> Greetings,
> Medizinmann


All I did was just disable RAID, the easiest way to do it is in the BASIC BIOS screen  
When I disabled raid I could again see the two disks seperately


----------



## Medizinmann

Frietkot Louis said:


> All I did was just disable RAID, the easiest way to do it is in the BASIC BIOS screen
> When I disabled raid I could again see the two disks seperately


Okay - but when I disable RAID altogether - I can't boot into Windows - or would have to boot from some other device...

As Samsung gives me an option to create a bootable device to flash the firmware – that would be an okay move for the Samsung drives – but for the Aorus Gen4 I only have the windows toolbox…

Again – I didn’t find an option to just disable RAID for one device only...but I will look into it.

Greetings,
Medizinmann


----------



## Frietkot Louis

Medizinmann said:


> Okay - but when I disable RAID altogether - I can't boot into Windows - or would have to boot from some other device...
> 
> As Samsung gives me an option to create a bootable device to flash the firmware – that would be an okay move for the Samsung drives – but for the Aorus Gen4 I only have the windows toolbox…
> 
> Again – I didn’t find an option to just disable RAID for one device only...but I will look into it.
> 
> Greetings,
> Medizinmann


Aww okay OF COURSE your boot drive is *also* RAID  I get it.

Yes you would need to install windows on another media (old SATA drive ...)


----------



## Medizinmann

Frietkot Louis said:


> Aww okay OF COURSE your boot drive is *also* RAID  I get it.
> 
> Yes you would need to install windows on another media (old SATA drive ...)


Yes, the Boot drive is RAID 0 - and after activating RAID I didn't see any other option but to install the additional drive in the 3rd M2.Slot as an 2nd RAID Array...

Which leads to my problem - as long as RAID is activated I can't access the drives BIOS and without RAID activated I can't boot...well umh...:rolleyess

I don't own any SATA-Drives anymore besides the 4x14TB HDDs in my NAS...

If I can't find any other option I will try to install Windows on an external SSD - I think this is my best bet.

Greetings,
Medizinmann


----------



## Acertified

I just updated my Corsair MP600 1TB to the NEW Firmware. With Bench Testing it I have not been able to see any difference in speed and I could not find any Release notes about it the newer firmware.

CyrstalDiskMark Testing Results:
The Faster one is for my GEN4 Corsair MP600 1TB in Slot 1
The Slower is for my GEN3 Samsung 960 Pro Evo 1TB in Slot 2


----------



## GBT-MatthewH

* Newest BETA BIOS with AGESA 1004B (11/20)*

X570 AORUS Xtreme -  F10D
X570 AORUS Master -  F10D
X570 AORUS Ultra-  F10D
X570 AORUS Pro Wifi -  F10D
X570 AORUS Pro -  F10D
X570 I AORUS Pro (ITX)-  F10D
X570 AORUS Elite -  F10D
X570 AORUS Elite Wifi -  F10D
X570 Gaming X -  F10D

If any of the links aren't working just let me know.


----------



## ShropshireJohn

GBT-MatthewH said:


> * Newest BETA BIOS with AGESA 1004B (11/20)*
> 
> X570 AORUS Xtreme -  F10D
> X570 AORUS Master -  F10D
> X570 AORUS Ultra-  F10D
> X570 AORUS Pro Wifi -  F10D
> X570 AORUS Pro -  F10D
> X570 I AORUS Pro (ITX)-  F10D
> X570 AORUS Elite -  F10D
> X570 AORUS Elite Wifi -  F10D
> X570 Gaming X -  F10D
> 
> If any of the links aren't working just let me know.


Thank you very much!


----------



## mestregroda

GBT-MatthewH said:


> * Newest BETA BIOS with AGESA 1004B (11/20)*
> 
> X570 AORUS Xtreme -  F10D
> X570 AORUS Master -  F10D
> X570 AORUS Ultra-  F10D
> X570 AORUS Pro Wifi -  F10D
> X570 AORUS Pro -  F10D
> X570 I AORUS Pro (ITX)-  F10D
> X570 AORUS Elite -  F10D
> X570 AORUS Elite Wifi -  F10D
> X570 Gaming X -  F10D
> 
> If any of the links aren't working just let me know.


Any release notes?


----------



## Belliash

GBT-MatthewH said:


> * Newest BETA BIOS with AGESA 1004B (11/20)*
> 
> X570 AORUS Xtreme -  F10D
> X570 AORUS Master -  F10D
> X570 AORUS Ultra-  F10D
> X570 AORUS Pro Wifi -  F10D
> X570 AORUS Pro -  F10D
> X570 I AORUS Pro (ITX)-  F10D
> X570 AORUS Elite -  F10D
> X570 AORUS Elite Wifi -  F10D
> X570 Gaming X -  F10D
> 
> If any of the links aren't working just let me know.



What are the changes?
Does it address AER errors?


----------



## Jeffreybt

Running F10D now, I was able to get my manual per CCX overclock i usually use with ryzen master to work with one change, setting my LLC to turbo causes instability (cant even boot), dropped it down to high and everything seems ok now.

also voltages don't seem to be reporting properly in windows as its showing 1.09999 peak under load.

CCD0 CCX 0-1 4.5
CCD1 CCX 0-1 4.3
Voltage 1.325
LLC: High

going to run some stability tests for a bit and see if its stable.


----------



## heezflash

Jeffreybt said:


> Running F10D now, I was able to get my manual per CCX overclock i usually use with ryzen master to work with one change, setting my LLC to turbo causes instability (cant even boot), dropped it down to high and everything seems ok now.
> 
> also voltages don't seem to be reporting properly in windows as its showing 1.09999 peak under load.
> 
> CCD0 CCX 0-1 4.5
> CCD1 CCX 0-1 4.3
> Voltage 1.325
> LLC: High
> 
> going to run some stability tests for a bit and see if its stable.


DAMN son well done, what cpu, 3900x or 3950? so thats the feture for the new bios? im flashing NOW in that case


----------



## TraumatikOC

Just flashed F10D on my xtreme


Noticed AMD cool and quiet option ( didnt notice it in F10C )
My Intel NIC still resets to wake on lan enabled ( cant set to disabled like in bios earlier then F10C )
Dont see the Power Supply Idle Control option on F10D ( was there in F10C )
STILL lag when Disabling CSM SUPPORT ( unless use the "hack" and lower the bios resolution, CTRL + F6 )


Now when flashed this bios it correctly cleared my presets and all settings, unlike when i flashed F10C 3 times.


Thanks for the constant bios updates but geting tiring being a beta tester for months after release.


----------



## heezflash

just flashed mine and no info on the bios but yes amd coolnquiet is there now under advanced cpu options, and now ccx oc is in bios  thank u for this! this is my stock settings except xmp profile enabled, my bios kicks the voltage on mem a bit to high on auto! but yes im testing som ccx oc now brb with results! ok cant attach file rip


----------



## TraumatikOC

heezflash said:


> just flashed mine and no info on the bios but yes amd coolnquiet is there now under advanced cpu options, and now ccx oc is in bios  thank u for this! this is my stock settings except xmp profile enabled, my bios kicks the voltage on mem a bit to high on auto! but yes im testing som ccx oc now brb with results! ok cant attach file rip



Thanks for reply, I dont oc yet cause of still feels like beta testing and the bugs. Probably will try per ccx oc later down the road.


Curious if you tried to disable Intels wake lan option and if it "sticks", stays after setting saving reboots ?


----------



## heezflash

i have not tested it, but yea i can try see if it will! yea i agree, wish they could have added a changelog so people witch diffrent issues can make up there own mind if its woth flashing or if nothing was done to there specific issue. 
but yea still good that we get updates! 

i wanted to attach a pic of my normal bost and results of stock vs oc settings but the website (this site) wont allow it, wich i weird cuz ive uploaded before...


----------



## Waltc

TraumatikOC said:


> Just flashed F10D on my xtreme
> 
> 
> Noticed AMD cool and quiet option ( didnt notice it in F10C )
> My Intel NIC still resets to wake on lan enabled ( cant set to disabled like in bios earlier then F10C )
> Dont see the Power Supply Idle Control option on F10D ( was there in F10C )
> STILL lag when Disabling CSM SUPPORT ( unless use the "hack" and lower the bios resolution, CTRL + F6 )
> 
> 
> Now when flashed this bios it correctly cleared my presets and all settings, unlike when i flashed F10C 3 times.
> 
> 
> Thanks for the constant bios updates but geting tiring being a beta tester for months after release.



Did you remember to clear CMOS after installing the new bios, preferably before entering your settings for the first time?



F10d in my system I immediately see my fastest three cores (out of six) exceeding 4.4GHz--using HWInfo 6.15-3990--haven't seen that before in any x570 Master bios release--never that quick, and seemingly with less voltage, too. Interesting.



* both my settings for the NICs appear to be properly disabled for Wake on Lan--I always disable that function. Am using the RealTek now, recently changed from the Intel just out of curiosity. I of course disable the NIC I am not using. (Note--checked--Wake on Lan not resetting)


*Don't understand the Cool 'n Quiet switch, as it's obvious Zen 2 automatically does CnQ by default (cores sleep and ramp down when not in use--far more efficiently than any previous versions of Cool n' Quiet ever did.) Looks like this setting was always there, set to enabled by default, but is now exposed--guess some people wanted it exposed for some reason.


*I think I saw the idle power control just now--will check again. (Checked, it's there under the "Advanced CPU settings" along with a few new bios settings now exposed.)


* Really odd but I have never once experienced a lag in bios control when disabling CSM, save in one setting, the BCLK setting--which I thought was a bit strange. However, in the last couple of bios releases (I've used them all) even that lag has disappeared.


*Odd, as I've yet to have to flash a bios more than once. But I always clear CMOS before entering a newly flashed bios for the first time--which may or may not impact on your situation.


Last I can only suggest that the next time a new architecture CPU like Zen2 is released (by AMD or Intel) that you wait 9-12 months after its release for the bios adjustments that will inevitably follow... I see nothing unusual about the Zen2 launch--it's only been a product since the first week of July of this year--just over 4 months...


----------



## bluechris

Guys i really admire you and respect. You pass a firmware with no info what so ever and try to find out what's changed and what's not. I don't do that... So kudos to all of unofficial beta testers here.


----------



## Frietkot Louis

Jeffreybt said:


> Running F10D now, I was able to get my manual per CCX overclock i usually use with ryzen master to work with one change, setting my LLC to turbo causes instability (cant even boot), dropped it down to high and everything seems ok now.
> 
> also voltages don't seem to be reporting properly in windows as its showing 1.09999 peak under load.
> 
> CCD0 CCX 0-1 4.5
> CCD1 CCX 0-1 4.3
> Voltage 1.325
> LLC: High
> 
> going to run some stability tests for a bit and see if its stable.


Are you looking at Ryzen Master or hwinfo VID voltages ? With manual clock they indicate 1.1V but that's not the voltage your CPU is getting.

CPU Core Voltage (SVI TFN) and VR OUT (if you have it) are correct, Vcore has a deviation since this measurement is not 100% correct (Super IO is not precise)

Hope this helps.

Contrats on your overclock with relatively low voltage, I need more to get 50 Mhz slower


----------



## Frietkot Louis

bluechris said:


> Guys i really admire you and respect. You pass a firmware with no info what so ever and try to find out what's changed and what's not. I don't do that... So kudos to all of unofficial beta testers here.


Some people jump out of airplanes or climb rocks to get a kick, I guess we get a kick from living on the edge with our BIOS'es


----------



## agentesmith

Any news about EDC bug fix? 

Inviato dal mio GM1913 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## TraumatikOC

Waltc said:


> Did you remember to clear CMOS after installing the new bios, preferably before entering your settings for the first time?
> 
> 
> 
> F10d in my system I immediately see my fastest three cores (out of six) exceeding 4.4GHz--using HWInfo 6.15-3990--haven't seen that before in any x570 Master bios release--never that quick, and seemingly with less voltage, too. Interesting.
> 
> 
> 
> * both my settings for the NICs appear to be properly disabled for Wake on Lan--I always disable that function. Am using the RealTek now, recently changed from the Intel just out of curiosity. I of course disable the NIC I am not using. (Note--checked--Wake on Lan not resetting)
> 
> 
> *Don't understand the Cool 'n Quiet switch, as it's obvious Zen 2 automatically does CnQ by default (cores sleep and ramp down when not in use--far more efficiently than any previous versions of Cool n' Quiet ever did.) Looks like this setting was always there, set to enabled by default, but is now exposed--guess some people wanted it exposed for some reason.
> 
> 
> *I think I saw the idle power control just now--will check again. (Checked, it's there under the "Advanced CPU settings" along with a few new bios settings now exposed.)
> 
> 
> * Really odd but I have never once experienced a lag in bios control when disabling CSM, save in one setting, the BCLK setting--which I thought was a bit strange. However, in the last couple of bios releases (I've used them all) even that lag has disappeared.
> 
> 
> *Odd, as I've yet to have to flash a bios more than once. But I always clear CMOS before entering a newly flashed bios for the first time--which may or may not impact on your situation.
> 
> 
> Last I can only suggest that the next time a new architecture CPU like Zen2 is released (by AMD or Intel) that you wait 9-12 months after its release for the bios adjustments that will inevitably follow... I see nothing unusual about the Zen2 launch--it's only been a product since the first week of July of this year--just over 4 months...



Yep, everytime i flash a new bios - i enter bios flash the bios, let reboot into bios ( this is where i saw F10c not clear anything, previous bios always use to clear presets and settings w/o clearing with button on back of mobo ), then turn off computer, turn off power supply switch, pull plug, hold in the clear bios switch for at least 15 sec, then plug in, turn on ps switch and boot into bios, check settings and presets, load optimised defaults, then tweak my settings, save preset, save and reboot into bios, check settings. 

F10C never cleared my saved presets no matter reflash or clearing with mobo clear button.


As far as bios lag, its a weird one, some have some dont. I have an EVGA 2080ti ftw3 ( in top PCI slot) hooked into a 32" BenQ 4k monitor with a Dispayport cable, this is just for reference.


----------



## Notor1ouS

finally found out why my audio/sound was crackling over USB (Dacs).

SOC / VDDG Voltages wont help.

the solution was, setting PCIE to GEN3. (!!)
now the sound is completely clean.

iam using the Aorus Pro paired with a Aorus GTX1080Ti.


seems to be a common gigabyte problem on EVERY bios version.


----------



## heezflash

indeed, i mean i think its fun a bit of tweeking oh well the ccx oc works well in bios  was able to get better clocks from bios then the rysen master! https://valid.x86.fr/qhx18l not going to break some record here just want a stable oc for 24/7 use


----------



## heezflash

TraumatikOC said:


> Thanks for reply, I dont oc yet cause of still feels like beta testing and the bugs. Probably will try per ccx oc later down the road.
> 
> 
> Curious if you tried to disable Intels wake lan option and if it "sticks", stays after setting saving reboots ?


it saved the setting for me when i distable it! i flashed both bioses and im using the pro version  that mayby helps


----------



## TraumatikOC

heezflash said:


> it saved the setting for me when i distable it! i flashed both bioses and im using the pro version  that mayby helps



One thing i forgot , i am using only the 2nd bios position and have the switches set to only use the second bios. The 1st bios is still the one that came with the board. I kept that one stock since i knew it booted with that one and just in case of a bad flash.


----------



## heezflash

smart move i never had a bad flash, and i hope i dont have one ever  i cant say what u shuld do but yea mayby wait, make a suport ticket to gigabyte? i had some issues with my board when i got it and i message them about it they were very helpful i gotta say! pretty fast responds and not the avrage joe that answers the questions  give it a try

eddit: well i have had bad flashes on gfx cards 15 years ago  they are here at home in the gfxcard gravyard


----------



## Ufuk Özsaran

Notor1ouS said:


> finally found out why my audio/sound was crackling over USB (Dacs).
> 
> SOC / VDDG Voltages wont help.
> 
> the solution was, setting PCIE to GEN3. (!!)
> now the sound is completely clean.
> 
> iam using the Aorus Pro paired with a Aorus GTX1080Ti.
> 
> 
> seems to be a common gigabyte problem on EVERY bios version.




I'm so glad you solved it..I have 5700 XT. gen 4 continues to sound problems. Gene 3 continues to be 20% of my problems. I could never completely solve it. VDDG VDDP Vsoc is not voltage boost solution.

I inserted a USB sound card. sound problems continue even that way.

I'm just waiting.


----------



## Fff Fff

@GBT-MatthewH ty for great bios. Works without problems on my Aorus Pro. Can u add *PBO Max Offset Voltage* https://mobile.twitter.com/1usmus/status/1188018589112123393 ?


----------



## heezflash

https://valid.x86.fr/wxyx40 woho 4.5 ghz on 3 cores  yet to hit the wall


----------



## Fff Fff

heezflash said:


> https://valid.x86.fr/wxyx40 woho 4.5 ghz on 3 cores  yet to hit the wall


voltage?


----------



## heezflash

Fff Fff said:


> voltage?



1.31 set  stable for cb20 3 runs now, thats were my testing ends, was running it before with similar settings via rysen master but could not get above 4.75 ghz on any core. so this is an improvment


----------



## Fff Fff

@heezflash 1.31? My 3900x stable at 4350 4400 4300 [email protected] LLC high.


----------



## heezflash

@Fff Fff
1.306 something something at the end we prob have the same voltagestages in bios, i have LLC turbo 0 dropps then! what voltage u get under heavy load? cb20 for exp? 

yea i could prob do a simular boost, 4.3 all cores or so, but i rather have 6 more bosted cores and 6 a bit lower sutes my workload better


----------



## Fff Fff

@heezflash 1.325 in bios = 1.296 high llc/1.332 turbo llc vcore under load.


----------



## monza1412

my C15 single threaded score went down a couple of points with the latest bios (F10d), I have the ITX board. 

Could anyone check if there is a decrease in single threaded performance?


----------



## heezflash

allright, well if u have it on high and cpu i stable at that thats a damn good chip id say :O


----------



## nangu

GBT-MatthewH said:


> * Newest BETA BIOS with AGESA 1004B (11/20)*
> 
> X570 AORUS Xtreme -  F10D
> X570 AORUS Master -  F10D
> X570 AORUS Ultra-  F10D
> X570 AORUS Pro Wifi -  F10D
> X570 AORUS Pro -  F10D
> X570 I AORUS Pro (ITX)-  F10D
> X570 AORUS Elite -  F10D
> X570 AORUS Elite Wifi -  F10D
> X570 Gaming X -  F10D
> 
> If any of the links aren't working just let me know.


Tested on my Master & 3900X

My observation on this F10d version are the same as the TD0 test version posted earlier.

- PBO is still broken when motherboard limits are set, it has a sort of hidden cap at 90w. Ryzen Master shows the right values for PPC, TDC and EDC tough, but it's not working
- PBO works if you set EDC=0, but it set the value to the default. In short, the same bug as any F10 release so far.

- CCX Overclock: In order to post when setting the CCXs multipliers, I have to disable Core Precision Boost. Otherwise it results in a "02" post error code and Cmos reset is needed.
- Any entered vCore value is ignored, my system always post at ~1.22 vCore regardless the manual entered value.
- If I set vCore to "Normal" and a positive offset, it seems to work, but the offset you enter is not added to the 1.22 vCore I assumed the board is setting as per my previous observed fixed value. I had to calculate the offset by trial and error, by entering a value and rebooting to UEFI to see which value the motherboard had finally set.

Very, very unintuitive way of setting core voltage, I want to think it's a bug and not a feature. I don't know why manual values are not set. If someone has it working please advise.

Once I dialed my desired vCore by trial and error with the positive offset, the resulting CCX multipliers and vdroop are equal to my CCX overclocks I've set in Ryzen Master.

And last, the fan headers controlled by the second ITE chip on the board can't be managed by third party utilities, as before. If Gigabyte doesn't want to open up this to software developers, it will be good to provide at least a solid and bug free SIV because managing fans by software is a pain on this board.

Regards,


----------



## dansi

F10a to F10d
Pretty smooth update, almost.
Only lockup i have, when i made remake my bios settings, save to a profile, and hit save and exit. Locks up. Same scenario. I guess the bios needs a delay when saving a profile and saving the bios.


----------



## Jeffreybt

After reading @nangu post i tried setting voltages via Normal+Offset.
Normal +0.21250 = 1.308 (bios)
Normal +0.21875 = 1.320 (bios)
Normal +0.22500 = 1.332 (bios)

+0.21875 + Turbo LLC = 1.34 (windows) under load
+0.21875 + High LLC = 1.32 (windows) under load and crashes

+0.22500 + high LLC = 1.325 (windows) under load and seems stable so far.

~7900 Cinebench R20 multi score.


----------



## khaledmohi

Hi all,

Currently I'm using 3700x and X570 AORUS PRO and Graphics card is RTX 2060 WINDFORCE and it was running fine before I update the Bios to F10C

Now I have a high GPU usage issue with Windows processes Client Server Runtime Process (csrss.exe) and Desktop Window Manager (dwm.exe) causing gpu to pin at 100%...

This issue can happen at any time, at any level of use of the computer. That is, it can happen as soon as I boot up, when working, when watching Youtube, etc.

I have tried:
Full scan with Malwarebytes and Windows Defender, neither of them brought up any threats. 
Clean install of Windows 10 (1903 & 1909)
Re-installing the graphics card's drivers
Enable and Disable CSM


----------



## Medizinmann

TraumatikOC said:


> As far as bios lag, its a weird one, some have some dont. I have an EVGA 2080ti ftw3 ( in top PCI slot) hooked into a 32" BenQ 4k monitor with a Dispayport cable, this is just for reference.





Waltc said:


> Did you remember to clear CMOS after installing the new bios, preferably before entering your settings for the first time?
> 
> * Really odd but I have never once experienced a lag in bios control when disabling CSM, save in one setting, the BCLK setting--which I thought was a bit strange. However, in the last couple of bios releases (I've used them all) even that lag has disappeared.


How do you both connect your mouse and keyboard?
I noticed a big difference in the lag.
When I connected mouse and keyboard (through Logitech unify dongle) using the front USB, lag was so unbearable – BIOS wasn’t usable at all – it took ages to change one setting.
When connecting through USB on the I/O-shield lag is noticeable at times but more than a lot less…

Monitors are connected through DP one 4k, one 1440p(main Monitor - the one when using BIOS) and one 1200x1600.



> Last I can only suggest that the next time a new architecture CPU like Zen2 is released (by AMD or Intel) that you wait 9-12 months after its release for the bios adjustments that will inevitably follow... I see nothing unusual about the Zen2 launch--it's only been a product since the first week of July of this year--just over 4 months...


Yeah - that's what it is to be on the bleeding edge.
And we have come a far way in a short amount off time.
F10c runs pretty stable for me - even with RAM OC on 4 Sticks.

Greetings,
Medizinmann


----------



## dansi

Btw cltr f6 have resolution menu now. But dont seem our selection matters?


----------



## Jeffreybt

dansi said:


> Btw cltr f6 have resolution menu now. But dont seem our selection matters?


Go with the lowest, it reduces but not eliminated lag


----------



## Soeski

Jeffreybt said:


> After reading @nangu post i tried setting voltages via Normal+Offset.
> Normal +0.21250 = 1.308 (bios)
> Normal +0.21875 = 1.320 (bios)
> Normal +0.22500 = 1.332 (bios)
> 
> +0.21875 + Turbo LLC = 1.34 (windows) under load
> +0.21875 + High LLC = 1.32 (windows) under load and crashes
> 
> +0.22500 + high LLC = 1.325 (windows) under load and seems stable so far.
> 
> ~7900 Cinebench R20 multi score.


When I set an offset (negative) my Multi-Core score goes up a little, but Single Core goes down considerably. I have not tried a positive offset yet. I was glad after hours of tweaking yesterday I could get my CB20 score around 7200 and my CB15 score around 3100. Only when I manually OC to 4300 CCD0 / 4100 CCD1 I can get higher (multi-core, single core score suffers). All-core speed when doing CB15/20 bench is around 4018-4045MHz, depending on the temperature at that time. I only reach these speeds when I disable PBO entirely and use 1usmus settings (he says to disable PBO). When PBO is engaged (Enabled or with motherboard limits or manual limits 1200 PPT/540 TDP/0 EDC or 1200 PPT/540 TDP/600 EDC), all scores go down. Using Windows 10 1909.
Without PBO; one core will reach 4625MHz boost, a few others 4550 and 4525. With PBO I reach roughly the same boosts on single core, but my all-core speeds during CB15/20 drops to 3950MHz and temps are higher (logic suggests that's why my all-core speed drops; I reach 75C+ when using PBO, I stay below when not using PBO).
I feel there is more to it, because out-of-the-box with BIOS F7a on my Master (everything "Load Optimized Defaults"; no tweaking at all) I already reached a CB15 score of 3150 and CB20 score of 7200. That was months ago, but despite all the "fixes" and settings, I never reached that again and multi-core performance dropped with every setting except manual OC.
Willing to put in even more hours tweaking (days have passed already) but only when I know what to change... now it's trial and error.

Addition; despite the new 1sumus power plan for Windows 1909 which "fixes" the fact that Windows does not designate the best core for single core loads, my single core is still not tied to my fastest core. It bounces around between my best core and my worst (!).


----------



## lexsan

To whom it may concern, Aorus Ultra - virtualization still not working.
Reset to default, cleared CMOS, it never works.
Can this be a Windows issue ? Something wrong with my BCD or something ? Do I have to do anything else besides enable SVM ?
Btw it worked on F6 I think ( long time ago, eons for this platform seems like ).


----------



## Frietkot Louis

Soeski said:


> <SNIP> but only when I know what to change... now it's trial and error.
> 
> Addition; despite the new 1sumus power plan for Windows 1909 which "fixes" the fact that Windows does not designate the best core for single core loads, my single core is still not tied to my fastest core. It bounces around between my best core and my worst (!).


I see the same with 1usmus power plan, a single thread is not fixed to the best core. I do see however that the best cores are loaded more on average so it's doing something.

And I'm afraid you'll need trial and error, there's no single setting that will work for everyone...


----------



## Nordwind2000

lexsan said:


> To whom it may concern, Aorus Ultra - virtualization still not working.
> Reset to default, cleared CMOS, it never works.
> Can this be a Windows issue ? Something wrong with my BCD or something ? Do I have to do anything else besides enable SVM ?
> Btw it worked on F6 I think ( long time ago, eons for this platform seems like ).


My virtualization works perfect on my ultra. Also IOMMU. Don't know what's your problem?


----------



## Frietkot Louis

heezflash said:


> https://valid.x86.fr/wxyx40 woho 4.5 ghz on 3 cores  yet to hit the wall


Nice. Just for fun :

https://valid.x86.fr/5cnld4

This is certainly NOT 24/7 stable at all. Voltage set to 1.35 LLC HIGH. Started from 44/44/42/42 in BIOS per CCX and added 25 Mhz in steps in Ryzen Master (same voltage)


----------



## dansi

The master F10d certainly helps zen+ ram overclock. I got 1 extra multiplier uptick with same settings!

Best of all, when ram OC fails, it does not hard lock for minutes. 

All i see is the system try to post after i set the speed and reboot, the debug led trains through many post codes, 40s later i am into windows. I saw my settings seems to reset. So i restart pc and go into bios, sure enough, the popup box appear saying OC failure, settings have been reset.

Awesome! Painless! Good Job GigaMatt team.


----------



## hardwarelimits

For those that aren't getting best cores working on single thread, Try this updated 1usmus profile that Techpowerup improved. 





"While AMD's latest power profile update works much better than before, it sets the scheduler to "may use best cores" (auto), trusting that Microsoft's OS kernel does the right thing, I've changed that to "must use best cores", to ensure the best cores really get used. "


link 

https://www.techpowerup.com/review/1usmus-power-plan-for-amd-ryzen-new-developments/


----------



## Soeski

hardwarelimits said:


> For those that aren't getting best cores working on single thread, Try this updated 1usmus profile that Techpowerup improved.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "While AMD's latest power profile update works much better than before, it sets the scheduler to "may use best cores" (auto), trusting that Microsoft's OS kernel does the right thing, I've changed that to "must use best cores", to ensure the best cores really get used. "
> 
> 
> link
> 
> https://www.techpowerup.com/review/1usmus-power-plan-for-amd-ryzen-new-developments/


That IS the one I am using since yesterday, it does not select the best core for me. Will supply 1usmus with a HWInfo report.
The new article definately sheds some light on this. Seems there must be a second great core in the same CCX to accompany the preferred core. That core shoud be "second best". In my case that is not the case; my "second best" core is one of my weakest (according to Ryzen Master), not the one with a Silver Star. Worth looking in to.


----------



## heezflash

Frietkot Louis said:


> Nice. Just for fun :
> 
> https://valid.x86.fr/5cnld4
> 
> This is certainly NOT 24/7 stable at all. Voltage set to 1.35 LLC HIGH. Started from 44/44/42/42 in BIOS per CCX and added 25 Mhz in steps in Ryzen Master (same voltage)


woa insain :O well done  i hit the wall yesterday at 5.25 gzh, running it now at 4.75 ghz wich is fine  but i have yet to put more then 1.31 on the core and i think my limit is hit there tempraturewise, im only on a sigle 360 rad and this is cooling a 2080 aswell so its already at about 400 w so cool! im waiting for my other 280 rad to arrive, then i might be able to sqeeze out some more with confidece


----------



## Medizinmann

heezflash said:


> woa insain :O well done  i hit the wall yesterday at 5.25 gzh, running it now at 4.75 ghz wich is fine  but i have yet to put more then 1.31 on the core and i think my limit is hit there tempraturewise, im only on a sigle 360 rad and this is cooling a 2080 aswell so its already at about 400 w so cool! im waiting for my other 280 rad to arrive, then i might be able to sqeeze out some more with confidece


Well - impressive - you definitely won in silicon lottery...:thumb:

Greetings,
Medizinmann


----------



## Jeffreybt

New bios with a bit of tweaking is working better than ryzen master for me now.
https://valid.x86.fr/u4wkg5


----------



## ShropshireJohn

This latest BETA Bios is killing boost clocks for me in Cinebench, but using lower voltage... is this going to be a trend going forward?


----------



## Medizinmann

Jeffreybt said:


> New bios with a bit of tweaking is working better than ryzen master for me now.
> https://valid.x86.fr/u4wkg5


Impressive :thumb: - what are your Settings? 

I see 1,325V and the CCX-Settings.

What About Load Line Cal. etc. ?

Can't wait to test ist myself...

Greetings,
Medizinmann


----------



## athkatla

ShropshireJohn said:


> This latest BETA Bios is killing boost clocks for me in Cinebench, but using lower voltage... is this going to be a trend going forward?


AMD suggests 500ms polling rate.

Have a look here about core speed calculation:

https://www.hwinfo.com/forum/threads/effective-clock-vs-instant-discrete-clock.5958/

Sent from my BLA-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## TraumatikOC

Medizinmann said:


> How do you both connect your mouse and keyboard?
> I noticed a big difference in the lag.
> When I connected mouse and keyboard (through Logitech unify dongle) using the front USB, lag was so unbearable – BIOS wasn’t usable at all – it took ages to change one setting.
> When connecting through USB on the I/O-shield lag is noticeable at times but more than a lot less…
> 
> Monitors are connected through DP one 4k, one 1440p(main Monitor - the one when using BIOS) and one 1200x1600.
> 
> Yeah - that's what it is to be on the bleeding edge.
> And we have come a far way in a short amount off time.
> F10c runs pretty stable for me - even with RAM OC on 4 Sticks.
> 
> Greetings,
> Medizinmann


 Mouse Keyboard always connected to usb 2.0 i/o shield.


And to the other commentor about waiting for 9-12 months, when products are sold to retail ( no matter what type of thing it is ) they should work as advertised and customers shouldnt have to be beta testers, expecially for the prices of things these days. Unfortunately the general mindset got into thinking about how its ok.


----------



## briank

Ufuk Özsaran said:


> I'm so glad you solved it..I have 5700 XT. gen 4 continues to sound problems. Gene 3 continues to be 20% of my problems. I could never completely solve it. VDDG VDDP Vsoc is not voltage boost solution.
> 
> I inserted a USB sound card. sound problems continue even that way.
> 
> I'm just waiting.


I have a 5700XT running at Gen 4 as well and had the distorted sound with a USB headset. I fixed it (on at least one headset) by disabling the audio to my monitor which I had just gotten. I didn't have the problem when using HDMI, but I was using display port on this new monitor. In Windows 10, go to Manage Sound Devices, select the monitor and disable.

I'm curious if this helps. My monitor doesn't have speakers, only a headphone jack in a location that would make me never want to use it.


----------



## Frietkot Louis

heezflash said:


> woa insain :O well done  i hit the wall yesterday at 5.25 gzh, running it now at 4.75 ghz wich is fine  but i have yet to put more then 1.31 on the core and i think my limit is hit there tempraturewise, im only on a sigle 360 rad and this is cooling a 2080 aswell so its already at about 400 w so cool! im waiting for my other 280 rad to arrive, then i might be able to sqeeze out some more with confidece


Congratulations ! Pretty incredible, I'm not going to beat you anyday


----------



## Waltc

Medizinmann said:


> How do you both connect your mouse and keyboard?
> I noticed a big difference in the lag.
> When I connected mouse and keyboard (through Logitech unify dongle) using the front USB, lag was so unbearable – BIOS wasn’t usable at all – it took ages to change one setting.
> When connecting through USB on the I/O-shield lag is noticeable at times but more than a lot less…
> 
> Monitors are connected through DP one 4k, one 1440p(main Monitor - the one when using BIOS) and one 1200x1600.



I use the rear USB 2.0 ports--I've been doing that since F4 or F5--can't quite remember which version, but I do remember that with the bios F3 that my board shipped with, all of those ports were unusable for bios manipulation. Before that, I used the rear ~3.1 ports which did work fine until the bios version that straightened out the USB 2.0 ports which have worked very well ever since. Monitor is DP 1.4 4k--single monitor.


----------



## henson0115

@GBT-MatthewH i see the amd coolnquiet finally made it into the bios (10d), turns out AMD didnt remove it afterall  thanks for looking into it all those months back


----------



## bigcid10

I flashed the 10D bios today on my ultra and so far 1 big problem
the vcore in my bios is set to manual at 1.29v
and in windows ,hwinfo says,it's locked at 1.100v as well as cpu vid 1.100
check aida as well ,same thing 1.116
defaulted ,same thing
Thank you

edit:
if I put it back on all cores,it normal again 1.29v in windows


----------



## athkatla

Fastest cores explanation by AMD:

https://www.reddit.com/r/Amd/commen...ster/?utm_medium=android_app&utm_source=share

Sent from my BLA-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## GBT-MatthewH

henson0115 said:


> @GBT-MatthewH i see the amd coolnquiet finally made it into the bios (10d), turns out AMD didnt remove it afterall  thanks for looking into it all those months back


They did, but it was easier to 'add it back' in rather than try and explain the nuance: https://old.reddit.com/r/Amd/comments/dzjs7i/fastest_cores_is_windows_right_or_ryzen_master/f88hf6u/


----------



## nangu

Soeski said:


> When I set an offset (negative) my Multi-Core score goes up a little, but Single Core goes down considerably. I have not tried a positive offset yet. I was glad after hours of tweaking yesterday I could get my CB20 score around 7200 and my CB15 score around 3100. Only when I manually OC to 4300 CCD0 / 4100 CCD1 I can get higher (multi-core, single core score suffers). All-core speed when doing CB15/20 bench is around 4018-4045MHz, depending on the temperature at that time. I only reach these speeds when I disable PBO entirely and use 1usmus settings (he says to disable PBO). When PBO is engaged (Enabled or with motherboard limits or manual limits 1200 PPT/540 TDP/0 EDC or 1200 PPT/540 TDP/600 EDC), all scores go down. Using Windows 10 1909.
> Without PBO; one core will reach 4625MHz boost, a few others 4550 and 4525. With PBO I reach roughly the same boosts on single core, but my all-core speeds during CB15/20 drops to 3950MHz and temps are higher (logic suggests that's why my all-core speed drops; I reach 75C+ when using PBO, I stay below when not using PBO).
> I feel there is more to it, because out-of-the-box with BIOS F7a on my Master (everything "Load Optimized Defaults"; no tweaking at all) I already reached a CB15 score of 3150 and CB20 score of 7200. That was months ago, but despite all the "fixes" and settings, I never reached that again and multi-core performance dropped with every setting except manual OC.
> Willing to put in even more hours tweaking (days have passed already) but only when I know what to change... now it's trial and error.
> 
> Addition; despite the new 1sumus power plan for Windows 1909 which "fixes" the fact that Windows does not designate the best core for single core loads, my single core is still not tied to my fastest core. It bounces around between my best core and my worst (!).


It's the same for me. I consistently saw worst performance numbers through Agesa releases. At this time, I really think PBO is not worth the hassle, it's a feature which rely heavily on temperature, and conversely as it needs to run at higher voltages to sustain higher clocks, it "throtles" due to the increased temps by upping voltage, so less performance. It's a chiken or egg question right now. AMD need to fix the set temps in the FIT curve if wants PBO would be from some interest to use.

As things are right now, I think the better approach to get the best possible performance out of Ryzen 3000 is to dial a stable CCX OC at around 1.325/1.350 vCore, targetting at least 4.4/4.45Ghz at the main CCX and at least 4.25Ghz on the rest. This way you get higher multicore performance than Stock/PBO+, and same single core performance, reduced voltages at idle, and roughly the same or a little higher temperatures, but without the maniac-temp-agnostic PB/PBO algorithm reducing your performance because a mere 5°C change in ambient temp.



bigcid10 said:


> I flashed the 10D bios today on my ultra and so far 1 big problem
> the vcore in my bios is set to manual at 1.29v
> and in windows ,hwinfo says,it's locked at 1.100v as well as cpu vid 1.100
> check aida as well ,same thing 1.116
> defaulted ,same thing
> Thank you
> 
> edit:
> if I put it back on all cores,it normal again 1.29v in windows


Yes, I think vCore manual setting is broken for CCX Oveclock. Put it in Normal and use a positive offset instead Manual for now until Gigabyte can take a look at it.


----------



## Moparman

nangu said:


> It's the same for me. I consistently saw worst performance numbers through Agesa releases. At this time, I really think PBO is not worth the hassle, it's a feature which rely heavily on temperature, and conversely as it needs to run at higher voltages to sustain higher clocks, it "throtles" due to the increased temps by upping voltage, so less performance. It's a chiken or egg question right now. AMD need to fix the set temps in the FIT curve if wants PBO would be from some interest to use.
> 
> As things are right now, I think the better approach to get the best possible performance out of Ryzen 3000 is to dial a stable CCX OC at around 1.325/1.350 vCore, targetting at least 4.4/4.45Ghz at the main CCX and at least 4.25Ghz on the rest. This way you get higher multicore performance than Stock/PBO+, and same single core performance, reduced voltages at idle, and roughly the same or a little higher temperatures, but without the maniac-temp-agnostic PB/PBO algorithm reducing your performance because a mere 5°C change in ambient temp.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, I think vCore manual setting is broken for CCX Oveclock. Put it in Normal and use a positive offset instead Manual for now until Gigabyte can take a look at it.



what is your complete setup?


----------



## nangu

TraumatikOC said:


> Mouse Keyboard always connected to usb 2.0 i/o shield.
> 
> 
> And to the other commentor about waiting for 9-12 months, when products are sold to retail ( no matter what type of thing it is ) they should work as advertised and customers shouldnt have to be beta testers, expecially for the prices of things these days. Unfortunately the general mindset got into thinking about how its ok.



I agree with you. I don't expect nor expected a issue's free new platform, but some fundamental things are taking a lot of time to get solved, and new Bios iterations had introduced more bugs and issues not present before.

I lost time figuring out why I lost a lot of performance with PBO in F10 Bios, checked a lot of things, only to discover there was a new bug introduced in the EDC setting. It's tiresome, and a time loos-er :-(

I faced a similar situation with Zen1 launch, waiting for uefi releases in order to solve the memory compatability issues it had at start.

At this time, I think it's better to skip entirely a new platform or process launch, and focus on the following iteration instead. I saw a lot less problems with Zen+ launch than the first and the third now.

Apologies for this little rant, but I´m feeling like a ginea pig right now. I feel like AMD, Microsoft and Gigabyte had no clue how to solve the little nuances this platform still have, trying here and there and introducing new bugs in between. I even reported here some observations when asked about the new test bios versions, only to get a new beta which have the exact same bugs me and a lot of people reported. I don't know why I provide feedback right now.

Cheers,


----------



## Acertified

FYI... It's NOT just Gigabyte. All of the Motherboard manufacturers are having issues including Asus, Asrock, MSI and etc. They all have bugs here and there. We are running ASUS, MSI and GIGABYTE boards at the moment on all of our PC's.

This is very normal with a New platform and also the addition of a New AEGSA complicates things as they are both coming at the same time.


----------



## nangu

Moparman said:


> what is your complete setup?


Hi, I'm on a Master + R9 3900X + 2x8 Gskill 3600 Hynix CJR kit. My Bios settings for the CPU overclock are as following:


----------



## nangu

Acertified said:


> FYI... It's NOT just Gigabyte. All of the Motherboard manufacturers are having issues including Asus, Asrock, MSI and etc. They all have bugs here and there. We are running ASUS, MSI and GIGABYTE boards at the moment on all of our PC's.
> 
> This is very normal with a New platform and also the addition of a New AEGSA complicates things as they are both coming at the same time.


I agree with you, AMD is the main culpruit for this back and forth with Agesa, but on Gigabyte's side we had and have bugs and issues present on their Bios not entirely related to any Agesa version.

The same can be said on their software suite, issues with SIV, RGB Fusion, etc. I paid a good sum of money to get this board, and I can say hardware wise it's fantastic, but the software/Uefi part of it it's not by any amount on par with it.

Anyway, I want to stop this rant right now because I think it doesn't add to the spirit of the thread ;-)

Cheers.


----------



## Acertified

nangu said:


> I agree with you, AMD is the main culpruit for this back and forth with Agesa, but on Gigabyte's side we had and have bugs and issues present on their Bios not entirely related to any Agesa version.
> 
> The same can be said on their software suite, issues with SIV, RGB Fusion, etc. I paid a good sum of money to get this board, and I can say hardware wise it's fantastic, but the software/Uefi part of it it's not by any amount on par with it.
> 
> Anyway, I want to stop this rant right now because I think it doesn't add to the spirit of the thread ;-)
> 
> Cheers.


I think the fact that AMD is coming out with newer AGESA versions is a GOOD thing. Keep them coming. It's up to the Motherboard manufacturers to tweak it for their particular boards and NOT AMD. The UEFI issues are on all of the x570 boards and NOT just Gigabyte. As I said earlier, this is very common with Early Adopters. This has been going on with the X370, X470 and X570 boards. As a consumer you have to understand that if you want to jump onto a New Platform that you will be a guinea pig for some time until the bugs are worked out. This has been going on for multiple platform generations now. If it's not something that you are willing to deal with then the best thing to do is to always be 1 generation behind where the bugs are 99% fixed. I can tell you for a fact that even today (2.5 years later) not all the bugs have been fixed on the x370 boards.


----------



## nangu

Acertified said:


> I think the fact that AMD is coming out with newer AGESA versions is a GOOD thing. Keep them coming. It's up to the Motherboard manufacturers to tweak it for their particular boards and NOT AMD. The UEFI issues are on all of the x570 boards and NOT just Gigabyte. As I said earlier, this is very common with Early Adopters. This has been going on with the X370, X470 and X570 boards. As a consumer you have to understand that if you want to jump onto a New Platform that you will be a guinea pig for some time until the bugs are worked out. This has been going on for multiple platform generations now. If it's not something that you are willing to deal with then the best thing to do is to always be 1 generation behind where the bugs are 99% fixed. I can tell you for a fact that even today (2.5 years later) not all the bugs have been fixed on the x370 boards.


That's why I said it's a lot better to be on an iteration than a new process. It's better than wait to be on a previous platform ;-)

If it's good to you to pay top money to be a guinea pig, fine. Problem with that reasoning is manufacturers release rushed and unfinished products/software because nobody complains, everybody accept it as if there always was the "norm", and being a guinea pig with the latest tech it's the cool way to go. But do you know what? not much years ago the norm was to release finished and fully functional products, even in the high tech scene.


----------



## Belliash

@*GBT-MatthewH:* What about AER errors?


----------



## Moparman

nangu said:


> Hi, I'm on a Master + R9 3900X + 2x8 Gskill 3600 Hynix CJR kit. My Bios settings for the CPU overclock are as following:


 I haven't used the ccx oc but i have a 3900x on the master @ 4.45ghz all core at 1.344-1.368v under load. 72c max benching. have you tried an all core Oc of 4.45?


----------



## nangu

Moparman said:


> I haven't used the ccx oc but i have a 3900x on the master @ 4.45ghz all core at 1.344-1.368v under load. 72c max benching. have you tried an all core Oc of 4.45?


You have an excellent all core overclock. I didn't tried that high because the required voltage is out of my taste, and I think my AIO can't cope with the heat. On that CCX oc I posted, I'm at 75c on CB20, and 1.275v after vdroop, so if I up voltage I will be constrained by a lot of heat to disipate :-(


----------



## Fff Fff

@GBT-MatthewH

After some time using F10D I can confirm the reduced performance of my 3900x. 
1.0.0.3ABBA:








F10C with PBO 160 105 160 and -0.75 offset, worse but ok:








Now the offset doesn’t help, I can’t get more than 8450 points in cpu-z, SC descreased to 535-540, boost in CB20 decreased from 4200 to 4150 with any settings. 
Also look at SC on MB from another manufacturer. Full auto:









*With each update, the boost is getting worse. I think many people will confirm it.*


----------



## bluechris

Fff Fff said:


> @GBT-MatthewH
> 
> 
> 
> After some time using F10D I can confirm the reduced performance of my 3900x.
> 
> 1.0.0.3ABBA:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> F10C with PBO 160 105 160 and -0.75 offset, worse but ok:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now the offset doesn’t help, I can’t get more than 8450 points in cpu-z, SC descreased to 535-540, boost in CB20 decreased from 4200 to 4150 with any settings.
> 
> Also look at SC on MB from another manufacturer. Full auto:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *With each update, the boost is getting worse. I think many people will confirm it.*


Maybe with 1.0.0.4 and later something is changed and the offset doesn't work like before? Without offset or with positive offset you hit the temp wall?
I say this because many people with good cooling solutions were unable to go higher in mhz generally so maybe this has changed now?
I haven't done tests myself since i am sticking with f6e in my pro till many quirks are sorted.


----------



## Soeski

Fff Fff said:


> @GBT-MatthewH
> 
> After some time using F10D I can confirm the reduced performance of my 3900x.
> 1.0.0.3ABBA:
> Image
> F10C with PBO 160 105 160 and -0.75 offset, worse but ok:
> Image
> Now the offset doesn’t help, I can’t get more than 8450 points in cpu-z, SC descreased to 535-540, boost in CB20 decreased from 4200 to 4150 with any settings.
> Also look at SC on MB from another manufacturer. Full auto:
> Image
> *With each update, the boost is getting worse. I think many people will confirm it.*


I see your "complaint". And all I think is, I would like to be able to reach your "terrible" scores. I cannot even get close to those, let alone reach the same scores you were used to lol.
For starters I need to disable PBO entirely to reach better scores. With PBO the temp goes up too much and I get throttled (custom loop 480mm rad; still about 78C with PBO on).
Mainly your single core boost is way higher. When I use PBO I cannot get more then 3950/3975MHz. Without PBO it will go up to 4050.
Apparently there is a great difference in binning with the 3900X. You must be glad you do not have my chip


----------



## mrsteelx

is there a difference with F10d vs F10 on main website? F10 has a latter date than beta.


----------



## Soeski

mrsteelx said:


> is there a difference with F10d vs F10 on main website? F10 has a latter date than beta.


No idea really, I assume F10d = F10.


----------



## gogx

Flashed my Elite yesterday with F10D...All working like it did before no preformance loss or annyting...Ram goes to 3800, IF to 1900. Didnt test PBO will do that today.


----------



## Belliash

F10 is dated at 21-11, while F10d at 20-11.


----------



## Medizinmann

mrsteelx said:


> is there a difference with F10d vs F10 on main website? F10 has a latter date than beta.


It's most probably the same. But only the development Team can answer that Question - and as usual they won't...

Greetings,
Medizinmann


----------



## henson0115

GBT-MatthewH said:


> They did, but it was easier to 'add it back' in rather than try and explain the nuance: https://old.reddit.com/r/Amd/comments/dzjs7i/fastest_cores_is_windows_right_or_ryzen_master/f88hf6u/


ah so do we know what you guys plumbed it into?


----------



## Ohim

Installed F10 and till now Auto + PBO looks normal the only change is in AIDA it reads current clocks than maximum turbo. Performance, at least on CB20, is the same as before, no perf loss , i don`t use 1usmus power profile, just regular AMD Ryzen Ballanced.


----------



## Fff Fff

@bluechris With each update I try different settings. Full auto, PBO, PBO with offset. Nothing helps with f10d.
@Soeski look here https://www.overclock.net/forum/61-water-cooling/1730972-bad-ekwb-cpu-contact-please-help.html


----------



## elmo23x

Medizinmann said:


> It's most probably the same. But only the development Team can answer that Question - and as usual they won't...
> 
> Greetings,
> Medizinmann



They are different files, I made a hash and they are all different. The F10 has also a creation date of November 15.:


sha256sum X570AE.F10c -> 38550d7aa2d669f18ac2a33a1e975e669e6c9b9a5c3d445f466c09b88604c51d

sha256sum X570AORUSELITE.F10d -> c614a94f8802f3feb93d0594b2d254afeb0ecbb77e67a56d33fe58962f44cc89
sha256sum X570AE.F10 -> e3e545b86329d5343c8f088c08a92cd8ebe79e27729455880b81fbc5a1a0d1f9


what has change, or which one was created later... who knows! (maybe the difference is just the removal of the letter "d" from the string)


----------



## Soeski

Fff Fff said:


> @bluechris With each update I try different settings. Full auto, PBO, PBO with offset. Nothing helps with f10d.
> 
> @Soeski look here https://www.overclock.net/forum/61-water-cooling/1730972-bad-ekwb-cpu-contact-please-help.html


Thanks for the URL, but I do not have heat problems like that. Thermal dissipation and heat transfer is fine in my system, my coolant and radiator do get warm over time (coolant reaches 35C at equilibrium at lowest fan speed). I can get mid 60's Celsius CPU on full load when I crank up my cooling to the max (fan speed), my idle temp is 34C Package CPU depending on the power profile. I just run my system as quiet as possible (low RPM) and that gives me low 70's under full CPU load, high 70's when using PBO. Happy with the performance of my 480mm rad (which also cooles an RTX 2070 Super btw).
It's a balance between noise and cooling, I prefer less noise. My pc is nigh silent, only very subtle airflow can be heard.
As said before, I get best results doing manual OC or disabling PBO.


----------



## mestregroda

Ohim said:


> Installed F10 and till now Auto + PBO looks normal the only change is in AIDA it reads current clocks than maximum turbo. Performance, at least on CB20, is the same as before, no perf loss , i don`t use 1usmus power profile, just regular AMD Ryzen Ballanced.


Hello, @Ohim could you guide me how to achieve 4900 plus score on CB20? What are your bios settings?
I have 3700x and Gigabyte ultra. 32gb Vengeance lpx 3600mhz. My CB20 max score is around 4830: ryzen master PBO applied.
Cooling: Masterliquid AIO 360mm


----------



## Ohim

mestregroda said:


> Hello, @Ohim could you guide me how to achieve 4900 plus score on CB20? What are your bios settings?
> I have 3700x and Gigabyte ultra. 32gb Vengeance lpx 3600mhz. My CB20 max score is around 4830: ryzen master PBO applied.
> Cooling: Masterliquid AIO 360mm


I don`t really have anything special in the BIOS ... the CPU is full Auto ... PBO enabled .. the ram is 3600 CL14 OC tweaked with Fast preset from the Dram Calculator .. Windows 10 1909 with AMD chipset driver installed for the Ryzen balanced preset ... OC to 4.3 i get around 5200 in CB20.


----------



## pschorr1123

Soeski said:


> I see your "complaint". And all I think is, I would like to be able to reach your "terrible" scores. I cannot even get close to those, let alone reach the same scores you were used to lol.
> For starters I need to disable PBO entirely to reach better scores. With PBO the temp goes up too much and I get throttled (custom loop 480mm rad; still about 78C with PBO on).
> Mainly your single core boost is way higher. When I use PBO I cannot get more then 3950/3975MHz. Without PBO it will go up to 4050.
> Apparently there is a great difference in binning with the 3900X. You must be glad you do not have my chip



I feel Ya! I'm looking at that 216 CB15 single score and thinking DAMN best my 3700X can do is 203 and I have to run multiple times to achieve that as it is rather inconsistent. I've seen as low as 194


----------



## smoke2

I want to ask the owners of X570 Master.
Im confused by the chipset fan.
I will fit the rig with 3700X with default fan and GTX 1080Ti and two M.2 discs.
The case is not very good ventilated.
How approx. big will be the noise during gaming and browsing?

Is possible to set the fan to be always stopped through the new BIOS?


----------



## Frietkot Louis

smoke2 said:


> I want to ask the owners of X570 Master.
> Im confused by the chipset fan.
> I will fit the rig with 3700X with default fan and GTX 1080Ti and two M.2 discs.
> The case is not very good ventilated.
> How approx. big will be the noise during gaming and browsing?
> 
> Is possible to set the fan to be always stopped through the new BIOS?


I have mine on balanced and it usual doesn't start, there is also silent which should almost never spin the fan.
I really cannot hear the fan when it's spinning my noctua 140mm case fans makes a lot more noise 

If my make my middle front fan spin a little bit faster the chipset will stay cool even though it's underneath a 2,5 slot 1080ti, but that can be a problem if your case is not well ventilated (I have 5 case fans)

Hope this helps. cheers.


----------



## 1kari

smoke2 said:


> I want to ask the owners of X570 Master.
> Im confused by the chipset fan.
> I will fit the rig with 3700X with default fan and GTX 1080Ti and two M.2 discs.
> The case is not very good ventilated.
> How approx. big will be the noise during gaming and browsing?
> 
> Is possible to set the fan to be always stopped through the new BIOS?


Hi. Without replacing the thermo interface on the chipset, it will heat up to 60-65 degrees without load. The problem is a terrible thermal pad. The games will have up to 80 degrees and that's when the fan is running. I've replaced it with thermopaste, and I've got 48 degrees without load, in games of 60 degrees. Now you can even turn off the fan.


----------



## Marius A

OK so i ve tested f10d for aorus x570 master on my system with the exact same settings as i had on f7c, stock cpu +pbo on +neg offset, i get 75 to 50 mhz less in single core and 50-25 mhz on multicore less sustained frequency during tests but this is not the maximum i can achieve per si9ngle core spike that is unchanged 4575 mhz, the issue is that during the tests i have lower sustained high speeds single and multi than before thus resulting in lower scores , cpu-z single and multi , cinebench r20 and r15 all have lower scores , windows 10 1909, so yeah thanks amd for less performance at least on my setup ....Memory has exact same latency as f7c, so definitely single core and multi core high sustained speed has gone down for me with this bios compared to f7c, as an example during superpi 1.5xd 32mb i got most of the time speeds between 4500 and 4525 mhz on core 7 while now they are most of the time 4425 to 4475, still using to monitor the same hwinfox64 latest beta and 500ms polling. The setting i used with f7c still give me best results in this version of the bios (without going to ccx fixed clock overclocking that might be an option to get better results still this very upsetting from 1003abba to 1004b is a clear frequency decrease for me 4575 is like a 1 2 spikes during an entire superpi 1.5xs 32mb run while before was every few seconds)


----------



## smoke2

1kari said:


> Hi. Without replacing the thermo interface on the chipset, it will heat up to 60-65 degrees without load. The problem is a terrible thermal pad. The games will have up to 80 degrees and that's when the fan is running. I've replaced it with thermopaste, and I've got 48 degrees without load, in games of 60 degrees. Now you can even turn off the fan.


When I will not replace original thermal pad there is not a function in BIOS to stop the chipset fan in any degrees scenario?
Can the thermal pad replacement void the warranty?


----------



## smoke2

Frietkot Louis said:


> I have mine on balanced and it usual doesn't start, there is also silent which should almost never spin the fan.
> I really cannot hear the fan when it's spinning my noctua 140mm case fans makes a lot more noise
> 
> If my make my middle front fan spin a little bit faster the chipset will stay cool even though it's underneath a 2,5 slot 1080ti, but that can be a problem if your case is not well ventilated (I have 5 case fans)
> 
> Hope this helps. cheers.


Your chipset fan stay cool even during gaming or its noisy during gaming?
I have all fans in Fractal R5 around 700RPM at idle so I would like nothing more noisy than them.


----------



## LeVvE

Issue on my X570 Master with F10 BIOS: Adding things to favorites corrupts the items in the list with a "WARNING!" label and non-function.

Not all settings causes this AMD CBS causes this issue for example while Smart Fan does not.


----------



## briank

smoke2 said:


> I want to ask the owners of X570 Master.
> Im confused by the chipset fan.
> I will fit the rig with 3700X with default fan and GTX 1080Ti and two M.2 discs.
> The case is not very good ventilated.
> How approx. big will be the noise during gaming and browsing?
> 
> Is possible to set the fan to be always stopped through the new BIOS?


I have the Ultra, which I think is the same chipset fan as the Master. With the F3 BIOS that came on the motherboard out of the box, the chipset fan was cranking and very annoying. After updating the BIOS to F7 and now F10, the fan is usually off and is not noticeable over my CPU fans when gaming or encoding.

Yes you can improve the temps by replacing the stock thermal pad, but I won't bother. I don't see any benefit in my use case.


----------



## Rapidian

LeVvE said:


> Issue on my X570 Master with F10 BIOS: Adding things to favorites corrupts the items in the list with a "WARNING!" label and non-function.
> 
> Not all settings causes this AMD CBS causes this issue for example while Smart Fan does not.


Something is broken with Favorites now as of F10d beta (and presumably F10). For instance, in the AMD CBS, XFR Enhancement, the setting of VDDG and VDDP used to be able to be marked as a favorite in past releases and now one of them cannot be marked. 

In general, the favorites feature can be flakey because of the feature that certain options cause other options to disappear. Example, would be the Spectrum Spread. That disappears based on the BCLK value. It would be better if they did not disappear but you could not change the value instead. 

I'm just ignoring this bug. For the most part, I don't use favorites and just navigate to where the option is in the bios.


----------



## Frietkot Louis

smoke2 said:


> Your chipset fan stay cool even during gaming or its noisy during gaming?
> I have all fans in Fractal R5 around 700RPM at idle so I would like nothing more noisy than them.


Well my 3 quite silent fans from my 1080ti make a lot more noise while gaming. Don't worry about the chipset fan unless you have a badly assembled motherboard , you will not hear it.
The fan will go just above 5000 RPM at 100% but below 3000 RPM I cannot hear it. Max I've seen is 2000 RPM with BALANCED profile.

I hated the idea of having a fan but it's not a problem, if they would have put in a bigger, passive fan with decent thermal paste it would have been fine also. Still hoping that some after-market company will make one with a heatpipe or so, protuding the motherboard since there is ample space to do that.

[Edit : fractal S2 Meshify here "-)]
[Edit2: You can put it completely silent with argusmonitor but I just wouldn't bother. Silent profile will only start the fan if the chipset gets REALLY hot, and since I never hear it at balanced (just to be safer)....]


----------



## Frietkot Louis

heezflash said:


> woa insain :O well done  i hit the wall yesterday at 5.25 gzh, running it now at 4.75 ghz wich is fine  but i have yet to put more then 1.31 on the core and i think my limit is hit there tempraturewise, im only on a sigle 360 rad and this is cooling a 2080 aswell so its already at about 400 w so cool! im waiting for my other 280 rad to arrive, then i might be able to sqeeze out some more with confidece


Hey, are these settings somewhat stable, at least with cpu-id/cpu-z benchmark which is the lightest of benchmark loads ? I'd be interested to see a validation link. Thanks  !


----------



## Frietkot Louis

Medizinmann said:


> It's most probably the same. But only the development Team can answer that Question - and as usual they won't...


Ha indeed !  I don't care too much dual-bios + flashback is available, and although I use this new PC 99,50% of the time now I still have my Intel 2600K available if needed, *and* I don't have much else to do at the moment (long story)


----------



## Riotvan

I'm having a problem when entering the smart fan setup, it becomes very laggy. Almost unusable but i managed it after 15min. This is with X570 Pro and F10 bios. Maybe a problem with Noctua fans? I am using 2x NFA12x25-PWM for cpu and 3x NF-A20-PWM for case. One time it was laggy even when leaving smart fan setup and then it crashed the bios. The other time after a reboot the lag went away after leaving smart fan.


----------



## chucky27

Riotvan said:


> I'm having a problem when entering the smart fan setup, it becomes very laggy. Almost unusable but i managed it after 15min. This is with X570 Pro and F10 bios. Maybe a problem with Noctua fans? I am using 2x NFA12x25-PWM for cpu and 3x NF-A20-PWM for case. One time it was laggy even when leaving smart fan setup and then it crashed the bios. The other time after a reboot the lag went away after leaving smart fan.


Hi, it's a known issue, but doesn't happen to everyone. I'm also experiencing this issue on occasion (and no clear pattern to reproduce, one week its fast, then for couple of boots it's sloooow) and when it's laggy it's VERY laggy - like 0.5fps.... i've reported it to Gigabyte (with videos), but they cannot reproduce it atm. (maybe that's really a Noctua compativbility issue, I'm using 5xA12x25-PWMs - 2 cpu/3 case ) I would suggest that you also create a support ticket specifying fans and other settings, maybe it will make them look into it deeper (try different fans/etc). Unfortunately will have to live with it for now(


----------



## bluechris

smoke2 said:


> When I will not replace original thermal pad there is not a function in BIOS to stop the chipset fan in any degrees scenario?
> 
> Can the thermal pad replacement void the warranty?


I did put thermal paste in my PRO but i have kept the original thermal pad so if a problem occurs i will clean the paste and do the RMA. Atm the fan never starts.

For everyone here are my chipset temps after i tested everything for it and i decided to stay with simple thermal paste and the original fan.

Ambient temp 25-27c

Original pad : 60-65c
Thermal paste : 50-55c
Water cooled: 30-35c


----------



## Trippytaka

I notice there is a new official bios out today for the aorus x570 elite. Does it have cool n quiet feature in the bios like the latest Beta driver does?


----------



## nangu

Marius A said:


> OK so i ve tested f10d for aorus x570 master on my system with the exact same settings as i had on f7c, stock cpu +pbo on +neg offset, i get 75 to 50 mhz less in single core and 50-25 mhz on multicore less sustained frequency during tests but this is not the maximum i can achieve per si9ngle core spike that is unchanged 4575 mhz, the issue is that during the tests i have lower sustained high speeds single and multi than before thus resulting in lower scores , cpu-z single and multi , cinebench r20 and r15 all have lower scores , windows 10 1909, so yeah thanks amd for less performance at least on my setup ....Memory has exact same latency as f7c, so definitely single core and multi core high sustained speed has gone down for me with this bios compared to f7c, as an example during superpi 1.5xd 32mb i got most of the time speeds between 4500 and 4525 mhz on core 7 while now they are most of the time 4425 to 4475, still using to monitor the same hwinfox64 latest beta and 500ms polling. The setting i used with f7c still give me best results in this version of the bios (without going to ccx fixed clock overclocking that might be an option to get better results still this very upsetting from 1003abba to 1004b is a clear frequency decrease for me 4575 is like a 1 2 spikes during an entire superpi 1.5xs 32mb run while before was every few seconds)


It's the exact same thing for my system too. With each Agesa iteration, performance is worse. In a heavy single thread sim I play, I went from 4500Mhz down to 4250Mhz in steps with each Agesa iteration.

Benchmarks is the same as you describe. The best perfomance on my system is with F7a Bios version.

I'm on Windows 1909 now, and benches numbers are the worst I've seen on this system til now.


----------



## Waltc

briank said:


> I have the Ultra, which I think is the same chipset fan as the Master. With the F3 BIOS that came on the motherboard out of the box, the chipset fan was cranking and very annoying. After updating the BIOS to F7 and now F10, the fan is usually off and is not noticeable over my CPU fans when gaming or encoding.
> 
> Yes you can improve the temps by replacing the stock thermal pad, but I won't bother. I don't see any benefit in my use case.



Same experience here. Indeed, awhile back I noticed that what I had thought to be the PCH fan was actually the erratic fan curve for my main CPU cooler. Soon as I ran SIV and put in my own, more sensible curve--the noise stopped entirely. I agree that temps for the chipset are far from critical, as I have no trouble running a PCIe4 GPU in 4k gaming, etc.


----------



## rissie

Just managed to test F10. Compared to F10c it helped me get my IF to 1900 stable whereas before it wouldn't even post. The Vcore reporting is annoying but the boost in IF is very welcomed!


----------



## Trippytaka

rissie said:


> Just managed to test F10. Compared to F10c it helped me get my IF to 1900 stable whereas before it wouldn't even post. The Vcore reporting is annoying but the boost in IF is very welcomed!


can you check real quick if there is cool n quiet in the bios?


----------



## Skolo!

Trippytaka said:


> can you check real quick if there is cool n quiet in the bios?


Yes. And it work very well.


----------



## Trippytaka

Skolo! said:


> Yes. And it work very well.


oh thank you!


----------



## dean_8486

Just upgraded from 4770k to 3700x and overclocking is very different! From what I've read it seems for gaming and general use PBO is the way to go, but there's no clear settings for this. 
So far I've set Ram to 3600 and 1800 IF, what settings need to be on or off for optimal PBO? Any help would be great


----------



## dean_8486

yes there is , believe it was under CPU advanced setting


----------



## Ufuk Özsaran

nangu said:


> Hi, I'm on a Master + R9 3900X + 2x8 Gskill 3600 Hynix CJR kit. My Bios settings for the CPU overclock are as following:



hello.

3900X + X570 aorus master and 5700XT i have these. I have some things to wonder about.

some options do not appear in me. The following photos belong to you. I don't have the per ccx option..

I don't have 2-3 options in the other photo. I'm actually looking for a solution to my sound problem.

I wonder if it could be related to these. My F10D bios version.

Is there a setting I need to do? I'm doing all the CPU overclocking with the ryzen master. don't go into the bios and do nothing for the CPU. 

Only ram timings and voltage adjustable.

Thank you.


----------



## mjnichol

*USB freezes on F10 beta for NVME->USB high-speed transfers*

I was using the F10 beta (I think F10c) on the X570 Aorus Elite and it would freeze up my NVME -> USB (3.1 Gen2) device (not sure if it's due to high transfer speeds or something else). The device works fine on several other machines, and if I downgrade my BIOS to F5b, it works fine too.

Has anyone else seem a similar issue? The symptom is that, when transferring, the transfer rate will just drop off and transfer gets permanentely stuck, and any attempt to access the drive simply hangs (like opening it in Explorer). My only option is to physically disconnect the device. Another symptom is that I can't start CrystalDiskMark tests on the drive (under F10c, but fine on F5b and other machines), as prepares the test and then sits there forever waiting for the test to start.

I'm going to try the "final" F10 version tonight, since it's out, but curious if others have seen this with a NVME->USB or other really fast USB device (my transfer rates with the device approach 1Gbyte/s, which is nearly maxing out 3.1 Gen2 transfer rates of 10Gbit).


----------



## bigcid10

Jeffreybt said:


> After reading @nangu post i tried setting voltages via Normal+Offset.
> Normal +0.21250 = 1.308 (bios)
> Normal +0.21875 = 1.320 (bios)
> Normal +0.22500 = 1.332 (bios)
> 
> +0.21875 + Turbo LLC = 1.34 (windows) under load
> +0.21875 + High LLC = 1.32 (windows) under load and crashes
> 
> +0.22500 + high LLC = 1.325 (windows) under load and seems stable so far.
> 
> ~7900 Cinebench R20 multi score.


If go over +0.20000 + turbo LLC ,the machine will post then turn off
I don't know if I'm doing something wrong ,it just seems weird
+0.20000 gives me 1.3006 in HDinfo
but not quite stable


----------



## Rapidian

bigcid10 said:


> If go over +0.20000 + turbo LLC ,the machine will post then turn off
> I don't know if I'm doing something wrong ,it just seems weird
> +0.20000 gives me 1.3006 in HDinfo
> but not quite stable


Did you turn off Core Performance Boost?


----------



## bigcid10

Rapidian said:


> Did you turn off Core Performance Boost?


no,should I have?

I've never messed with that setting before but by disabling it now
I was able to finish the boot process,Thank you


----------



## Riotvan

chucky27 said:


> Hi, it's a known issue, but doesn't happen to everyone. I'm also experiencing this issue on occasion (and no clear pattern to reproduce, one week its fast, then for couple of boots it's sloooow) and when it's laggy it's VERY laggy - like 0.5fps.... i've reported it to Gigabyte (with videos), but they cannot reproduce it atm. (maybe that's really a Noctua compativbility issue, I'm using 5xA12x25-PWMs - 2 cpu/3 case ) I would suggest that you also create a support ticket specifying fans and other settings, maybe it will make them look into it deeper (try different fans/etc). Unfortunately will have to live with it for now(


Yeah i remember reading something about Noctua fans. First time it happened to me, not a big deal though. Pretty much set and forget when a new firmware shows up. Will see about a ticket but the guys from Gigabyte will probably read it anyway.


----------



## Ratmslasher

*POST/Recover from Sleep issues*

Posting this here since no replies to gigabyte post yet.

Okay lot's of posts on this, with lots of suggestions which I've tried, but running out of ideas...

Symptom:
From cold boot, will only POST about ~35% of time (i.e. 1 in 3 boots will be successful).
Sometimes BIOS gets reset, now when booting into bios it is super slow.

On Wake-From-Sleep, sometimes will not wake properly. Sometimes no Video (dual monitor displayport), sometimes will get video but USB ports will not all turn on (i.e. Keyboard access will let me sign back into windows, but Mouse won't turn on, even after plugging into multiple other USB ports).


On a successful boot, the system seems to work great. I've gamed for >10 hours, ran a ~15min RAM stability check with mem64, etc. (yes not a thorough 24hr stability check)

System:
Motherboard: Gigabyte Aorus Elite
MB Bios: Latest, F10C. *NOTE, as of today/yesterday, GB pulled F10C from main page. I will try to downgrade tonight... I guess to F10?
Processor: Ryzen 7 3700x
RAM: 4x8Gb DDR4-3600 Ripjaws, F4-3600C16D-16GVKC. *CAVEAT, I just learned this is not on QVL, but F4-3600C16D-16GVK is on QVL... I can't imagine this is the issue
XMP: On/Off doesn't matter
GPU: 2070 Super
OS: Win10, updated to latest

I've already tried lots of the common recommendations:
Disable fastboot (both bios and Win10)
Manually enter RAM timings from ryzen calculator
Up to date drivers (including LAN) and Win10.
PCIE set to Gen3

Went to 2x RAM slots installed DDR4_A2 & DDR4_B2, same problem.
Downgraded to Bios F4, same problem.

Open to any additional suggestions...


----------



## McClane

*F10 not stable*

Hi,

I tried F10 on a 570 Pro today and switch back to F4 after a few games of Overwatch. 
I had once or twice every minute sound/graphic glitches in the game. Tried to set RAM timing back to default XMP settings, disabled all running applications and reset the UEFI to defaults. Nothing helped, so I went back to F4, and without anything else changed game was normal again. 
Running Windows 1909, latest drivers and AMD chipset drivers.


----------



## Rapidian

bigcid10 said:


> no,should I have?
> 
> I've never messed with that setting before but by disabling it now
> I was able to finish the boot process,Thank you


Yes, if you are overclocking your 3900x with a fixed clock frequency or changing per CCX values. Otherwise, when the core boosts on its own it will become unstable.


----------



## Rapidian

Ufuk Özsaran said:


> hello.
> 
> 3900X + X570 aorus master and 5700XT i have these. I have some things to wonder about.
> 
> some options do not appear in me. The following photos belong to you. I don't have the per ccx option..
> 
> I don't have 2-3 options in the other photo. I'm actually looking for a solution to my sound problem.
> 
> I wonder if it could be related to these. My F10D bios version.
> 
> Is there a setting I need to do? I'm doing all the CPU overclocking with the ryzen master. don't go into the bios and do nothing for the CPU.
> 
> Only ram timings and voltage adjustable.
> 
> Thank you.


This answer will not help your sound problem, but may provide some further insights.

These options he has listed are in F10D and released version F10. The master has dual bios. There is an LED that tells which one you are using the main or backup. Are you sure that you are not on the backup bios? Check the LED or check the bios version in CPU-Z.


----------



## m00nsun

The new F10 (and F10D) seemed to have borked the fclk on my 3700x (x570 elite) down to 1867 max, which was the best I could get until f10a/f10c when suddenly 1900 was possible. Ram can still go to 3800 cl16 (though what's the point if you lose 1:1), but that fclk just won't budge past 1867 anymore no matter how I try push the VDDG/SOC. The last time I saw 4.4 actual on any single core boost was f5b.


----------



## nangu

Ufuk Özsaran said:


> hello.
> 
> 3900X + X570 aorus master and 5700XT i have these. I have some things to wonder about.
> 
> some options do not appear in me. The following photos belong to you. I don't have the per ccx option..
> 
> I don't have 2-3 options in the other photo. I'm actually looking for a solution to my sound problem.
> 
> I wonder if it could be related to these. My F10D bios version.
> 
> Is there a setting I need to do? I'm doing all the CPU overclocking with the ryzen master. don't go into the bios and do nothing for the CPU.
> 
> Only ram timings and voltage adjustable.
> 
> Thank you.





Rapidian said:


> This answer will not help your sound problem, but may provide some further insights.
> 
> These options he has listed are in F10D and released version F10. The master has dual bios. There is an LED that tells which one you are using the main or backup. Are you sure that you are not on the backup bios? Check the LED or check the bios version in CPU-Z.


Hi, check what @Rapidian wrote up. These options are on F10d Beta and F10 final, so may be your system is booting from the second BIOS because some memory or cpu overclocking failed on the primary. Try reset cmos, load defaults and verify the Bios version your motherboard is booting from. 

Also, you can manually put the dual bios switch on the motherboard to the single bios position, and the other switch to the bios chip 1 or 2 depending which chip you wanto to boot from.


----------



## Disassociative

My 3800x doesn't seem to want to boost past 4450mhz much anymore, occasional spikes to 4500mhz present. With 1.0.0.3ABBA I could hit 4600mhz sometimes. Zen 2 is a fickle beast.


----------



## dansi

Went from F10d to F10. not sure what is changed since they are dated 2 days apart.

This time, i make sure remove the usb thumb after i flashed finished. I also make sure to cltr-f6 to select low res. I also make sure i give a slight delay after saving profiles to saving bios.

Restart and all went well. No hard locks. Very smooth.
I did get a hard lock this time when setting high ram OC. Hit power reset and it reboot fine.

So far so good in terms of bios stability. Good job GigaMatt.


----------



## Ohim

m00nsun said:


> The new F10 (and F10D) seemed to have borked the fclk on my 3700x (x570 elite) down to 1867 max, which was the best I could get until f10a/f10c when suddenly 1900 was possible. Ram can still go to 3800 cl16 (though what's the point if you lose 1:1), but that fclk just won't budge past 1867 anymore no matter how I try push the VDDG/SOC. The last time I saw 4.4 actual on any single core boost was f5b.


F10 3700X and Elite ... IF goes to 1900 no problem for me...


----------



## Marius A

Disassociative said:


> My 3800x doesn't seem to want to boost past 4450mhz much anymore, occasional spikes to 4500mhz present. With 1.0.0.3ABBA I could hit 4600mhz sometimes. Zen 2 is a fickle beast.


yes i have the same , whatever they did in 1003ABBA to improve clock speed is no longer there in 1004b, i have lower clock speeds also, 4450 mostly with occasional spikes to 4475 and 4500 compared to f7c when i got mostly 4500 to 4525 , crap AMD , such a good product but all those craps with preferred cores and windows scheduler are annoying when you don't want to manually overclock because you have to deal with instability. so now we got faster boot and per ccx overclock but default we got lower frequency again like before 1003abba


----------



## Marius A

Ohim said:


> F10 3700X and Elite ... IF goes to 1900 no problem for me...


what bios settings do you do for 1900 if clock?


----------



## Ohim

Marius A said:


> what bios settings do you do for 1900 if clock?


Manually set to 1900 ... People also say to not activate XMP when you do memory OC but i always do that and then select Level 3 to unlock higher IF clocks .. otherwise it goes back to 2:1 mode beyond 3600.


----------



## m00nsun

Thanks, I tried using xmp, and it actually booted 3800/1900, though of course xmp timings were way out for my ram (BLS2K16G4D32AESB) at that freq and Win10 1909 would not load, but I then went back to manual timings and it worked! So I think its all about memory training, once it actually booted at 3800/1900 even though the timings were wrong it recorded that it could so then with manual timings it worked too. So I'm back to 3800/1900 on F10. Now to see what else F10 can do!


----------



## Disassociative

Marius A said:


> yes i have the same , whatever they did in 1003ABBA to improve clock speed is no longer there in 1004b, i have lower clock speeds also, 4450 mostly with occasional spikes to 4475 and 4500 compared to f7c when i got mostly 4500 to 4525 , crap AMD , such a good product but all those craps with preferred cores and windows scheduler are annoying when you don't want to manually overclock because you have to deal with instability. so now we got faster boot and per ccx overclock but default we got lower frequency again like before 1003abba


Don't get me wrong I'm very happy with this board and my CPU, there just seems to be some inconsistencies with how boost works from AGESA to AGESA. They aren't differences I'll honestly notice during everyday use, but the difference is there nevertheless.


----------



## ShropshireJohn

I'm reaching the end of my patience with this board now, I've had the same problem with every BIOS so far, my issues are identical to those in here > http://forum.gigabyte.us/thread/7341/boot-problems-after-unplugged-elite

I turn my pc off at night at the power brick as my PSU has a whining capacitor, I turn it on in the morning and the PC fires up (fans start) but I'm left starting at a blank screen with NO Display signal, sometimes the PC will try three times to boot (you can hear the fans inside change RPM momentarily) and eventually boot to 'Your BIOS has been Reset' or it'll just sit there on a black screen until I power it on/off 3-4 more times before it boots, It only ever does this from a fresh start, It'll restart from Windows all day long and boot without issue and has passed multiple different Memtests over 24hours.

My Setup is -

3700x
Aorus Elite X570
16gb Ballistix Sport LT
EVGA 1080Ti SC2
OCZ 1250w

I'm using the correct Memory slots for two sticks, I've tried with XMP Enabled and Disabled, I've disabled CSM, I've set the PCi Express port to Gen3, I've set the correct GFX display slot, I've tried with manually entered memory timings and upped the DRAM voltage to 1.4, I've tried setting the VSOC to 1.1v and the VDDG to 1050mv & VDDP to 900mv what else am I supposed to try?

I'm beginning to wish I'd never bought this board. Where do I go from here? I'm seriously tempted to RMA the board, but I'm not sure what Amazon are going to think of that.

EDIT - https://www.overclock.net/forum/11-...570-aorus-owners-thread-442.html#post28207334 < A post from yesterday mentioning the same problem for another user of this board.


----------



## pschorr1123

Question for you guys reporting lower single core boost clocks on 1.0.0.4b vs 1.0.0.3abba bios.

Do you still get the same single core scores in CB15/ CB20? or are scores lower too?

Reported clock speed is irrelevant if your single core benchmarks are the same or higher IMO. However, if your single scores are dropping as well then that's a problem.

I'm still on the first 1.0.0.4 F7f beta Matt dropped a long while back and noticed no real difference in clocks or performance vs 1.0.0.3abba. I was tempted to try the latest but if clocks and SC scores are nerfed then I will not bother wasting my time....


----------



## Disassociative

pschorr1123 said:


> Question for you guys reporting lower single core boost clocks on 1.0.0.4b vs 1.0.0.3abba bios.
> 
> Do you still get the same single core scores in CB15/ CB20? or are scores lower too?
> 
> Reported clock speed is irrelevant if your single core benchmarks are the same or higher IMO. However, if your single scores are dropping as well then that's a problem.
> 
> I'm still on the first 1.0.0.4 F7f beta Matt dropped a long while back and noticed no real difference in clocks or performance vs 1.0.0.3abba. I was tempted to try the latest but if clocks and SC scores are nerfed then I will not bother wasting my time....


Scores are slightly lower. Like I said, not a realistic difference but it is just something I've noticed when doing quick benchmarks and temperature tests after BIOS updates. Off the top of my head my CPU-Z single threaded score would hit 534 with ease on 1.0.0.3abba consistently and sit there for the duration of a benchmark run while on any of the 1.0.0.4b BIOS it would be about 521-526 and varies between that range for the duration of the run until it settles on something.


----------



## pschorr1123

@GB Matthew

Can you share what exactly Cool n Quite actually does on the Gigabyte X570 boards? What settings does the toggle affect? 

I understand that it was easier to just add the setting rather than explain that it was only meant for older AM3+ CPUs. According to Robert Hallock ,during The Full Nerd interview, he really didn't know why the setting is on some AM4 boards nor could he answer what exactly the vendors have CNQ options set to. He said it was most likely c-states or something similar

So I'm curios what MSI could have set the CNQ toggles to in order to help users get better max boost clocks during the pre-abba bios era.


----------



## pschorr1123

Disassociative said:


> Scores are slightly lower. Like I said, not a realistic difference but it is just something I've noticed when doing quick benchmarks and temperature tests after BIOS updates. Off the top of my head my CPU-Z single threaded score would hit 534 with ease on 1.0.0.3abba consistently and sit there for the duration of a benchmark run while on any of the 1.0.0.4b BIOS it would be about 521-526 and varies between that range for the duration of the run until it settles on something.


That sucks. Were you using any PBO options by chance? When I tried PBO my SC scores stayed the same instead of lowering so that was a huge plus. Also my multi went up a little but at the expense of much higher power usage which I don't feel is really worth it my particular use case.


----------



## Silanda

ShropshireJohn said:


> I'm reaching the end of my patience with this board now, I've had the same problem with every BIOS so far, my issues are identical to those in here > http://forum.gigabyte.us/thread/7341/boot-problems-after-unplugged-elite
> 
> I turn my pc off at night at the power brick as my PSU has a whining capacitor, I turn it on in the morning and the PC fires up (fans start) but I'm left starting at a blank screen with NO Display signal, sometimes the PC will try three times to boot (you can hear the fans inside change RPM momentarily) and eventually boot to 'Your BIOS has been Reset' or it'll just sit there on a black screen until I power it on/off 3-4 more times before it boots, It only ever does this from a fresh start, It'll restart from Windows all day long and boot without issue and has passed multiple different Memtests over 24hours.


I have a similar intermittent problem where the PC will power itself on when power's reconnected but then stays at a black screen and doesn't POST. Shorting the CMOS clear jumpers fixes it, but obviously clears the CMOS. However, in my case there's a weird wrinkle that eliminates the issue: it only happens to me if I power off using the switch at the wall (UK plug socket). If I switch off the PSU first it never happens. 

My only hypothesis is that when the wall switch is thrown the power remaining in the PSU's capacitors drains slowly into the board, with the voltage level falling, and somehow that results in the CMOS becoming corrupted. When the switch on my PSU is thrown, I believe the power to the board gets cut instantaneously. That might vary between PSU models though, and some could still slowly drain when switched off.

Also, X570 Aorus Elite.


----------



## Disassociative

pschorr1123 said:


> That sucks. Were you using any PBO options by chance? When I tried PBO my SC scores stayed the same instead of lowering so that was a huge plus. Also my multi went up a little but at the expense of much higher power usage which I don't feel is really worth it my particular use case.


I've not really used PBO/AutoOC at all. It was a marginal improvement with much higher temps so I didn't really think it was worth it. If anything I felt like PBO made things worse because it was generating more heat, therefore not boosting as high.


----------



## Marius A

pschorr1123 said:


> Question for you guys reporting lower single core boost clocks on 1.0.0.4b vs 1.0.0.3abba bios.
> 
> Do you still get the same single core scores in CB15/ CB20? or are scores lower too?
> 
> Reported clock speed is irrelevant if your single core benchmarks are the same or higher IMO. However, if your single scores are dropping as well then that's a problem.
> 
> I'm still on the first 1.0.0.4 F7f beta Matt dropped a long while back and noticed no real difference in clocks or performance vs 1.0.0.3abba. I was tempted to try the latest but if clocks and SC scores are nerfed then I will not bother wasting my time....


hi i get lower score with like 50 points in cinebench r20 multi and like 20 points less in cinebench r15 with f10(1004b) compared to f7c(1003abba) on my aorus x570 master +amd 3800x cause of lower sustained boost clocks in both single and multi thread apps using identical settings


----------



## bluechris

Guys can we focus a bit in the bugs that are crucial? By crucial i mean

Corrupted cmos after shutdown
Settings not saving
Settings are not honored after boot like voltage etc
Fans not controlled without reason
Fans don't start after hybernation
Xmp on gives strange numbers not honoring the memory spec.
Sata ports dont work suddenly
Boards dying and need rma without a particular reason
And a ton of others crucial hardware problems

The performance will come after fixing major quirks first. We guide and flood the gigabyte support with problems like the miss of 25mhz in core boost.

The x570 platform is really young, x470 and x370 still get bios updates that fix bugs.
@GBT-MatthewH what i wanna ask if it possible to reply, what happens to the rma boards. I mean they come to support to officially find the reason that stopped working? I honestly when my PRO suddenly didn't post with the Dram led i wanted to sent it direct to you to see what happened because i haven't done in my mind anything wrong.


----------



## Belliash

bluechris said:


> Guys can we focus a bit in the bugs that are crucial? By crucial i mean
> 
> Corrupted cmos after shutdown
> Settings not saving
> Settings are not honored after boot like voltage etc
> Fans not controlled without reason
> Fans don't start after hybernation
> Xmp on gives strange numbers not honoring the memory spec.
> Sata ports dont work suddenly
> Boards dying and need rma without a particular reason
> And a ton of others crucial hardware problems
> 
> The performance will come after fixing major quirks first. We guide and flood the gigabyte support with problems like the miss of 25mhz in core boost.
> 
> The x570 platform is really young, x470 and x370 still get bios updates that fix bugs.
> @*GBT-MatthewH* what i wanna ask if it possible to reply, what happens to the rma boards. I mean they come to support to officially find the reason that stopped working? I honestly when my PRO suddenly didn't post with the Dram led i wanted to sent it direct to you to see what happened because i haven't done in my mind anything wrong.



Never came across any of that mentioned here.
Instead I'm getting AER errors from GPP device after enabling AER Cap.


----------



## Rapidian

ShropshireJohn said:


> I'm reaching the end of my patience with this board now, I've had the same problem with every BIOS so far, my issues are identical to those in here > http://forum.gigabyte.us/thread/7341/boot-problems-after-unplugged-elite
> 
> I turn my pc off at night at the power brick as my PSU has a whining capacitor,


What PSU do you have? How old is it? I bet your problems are in power delivery. The power supply should not be whining. I have an EVGA SuperNova G3...rock solid performance. Of course, I have the Aorus Master, but the Elite should be no difference. I'd guess that the PSU is at issue. Do you have another or a buddy's you can try?


----------



## Ranger21

well, F10 works almost fine, except long boot memory check and no sleep

when you will fix sleep problem?

and sometimes i have same problem - 
http://forum.gigabyte.us/thread/7341/boot-problems-after-unplugged-elite

thinking about RMA (


----------



## Waltc

bluechris said:


> Guys can we focus a bit in the bugs that are crucial? By crucial i mean
> 
> Corrupted cmos after shutdown
> Settings not saving
> Settings are not honored after boot like voltage etc
> Fans not controlled without reason
> Fans don't start after hybernation
> Xmp on gives strange numbers not honoring the memory spec.
> Sata ports dont work suddenly
> Boards dying and need rma without a particular reason
> And a ton of others crucial hardware problems
> 
> The performance will come after fixing major quirks first. We guide and flood the gigabyte support with problems like the miss of 25mhz in core boost.
> 
> The x570 platform is really young, x470 and x370 still get bios updates that fix bugs.
> @*GBT-MatthewH* what i wanna ask if it possible to reply, what happens to the rma boards. I mean they come to support to officially find the reason that stopped working? I honestly when my PRO suddenly didn't post with the Dram led i wanted to sent it direct to you to see what happened because i haven't done in my mind anything wrong.



What you are experiencing is most definitely not common to x570 mboards--I don't see any of those problems with my x570 Master. Not a single one. Sounds like you have either serious bios configuration problems or else your power supply is failing. I don't know what makes people think that any company could sell mboards that actually had all of those problems!... Nobody could sell them, guy. Your problems are at your end--if you don't face that then you have no chance of solving those problems. Perhaps you bought a *bad board* that had already been returned because of electrical problems--a gray market mboard slated for return to GB that was sold to you, instead. Only you know where you bought it--contact the vendor and demand a replacement. None of these problems are typical.


----------



## pal

bigcid10 said:


> If go over +0.20000 + turbo LLC ,the machine will post then turn off
> I don't know if I'm doing something wrong ,it just seems weird
> +0.20000 gives me 1.3006 in HDinfo
> but not quite stable


whaT? I add positive offset only +0.15 and I got vcore top at 1.63V. I usualy play with negative offset, up to +0.1V but ~-0.05v seems to work.


----------



## Ranger21

i have same problems and all gear is brand new, including power supply

some motherboards are definetely absolutely buggy


----------



## Waltc

*About Spread Spectrum Control*

Something I noticed yesterday after installing the latest F10 bios was that after I experimented with setting Spread Spectrum Control to "enabled"--just to see what it would do--default is Auto--after I saved the bios and rebooted--suddenly my machine refused to boot. Got as far as the post screen and simply stopped--fortunately it didn't lock up, so I got out of it several times in testing it to see if this was consistent or a fluke. Couldn't boot to desktop until I reentered the bios and either set SSC to either Auto or disabled (I disable it as a rule)--had no trouble booting after that! So "Auto" is apparently "enabled". Best advice--set SSC to *disabled*. I don't know what the "enabled" setting is doing other than keeping me from booting, however....

And when in the bios, make sure to set SSC to disabled _before_ you adjust the BCLK speed, because once you change the BCLK from its default Auto setting the SSC bios option completely disappears, so you want to set it to disabled before you add a bit to BCLK. That is my preference, anyway.

I usually set my BCLK to 100.62MHz, which added to the normal stock BCLK of around 100.40Mhz, gets me around ~101Mhz, or close enough, anyway. Interesting thing about these two settings is that my rig seems to run better with SSC set to disabled and BCLK slightly elevated as I describe here.

So if you've been having difficulty with reliable booting, see if these suggestions may help you.


----------



## heezflash

pal said:


> If go over +0.20000 + turbo LLC ,the machine will post then turn off
> I don't know if I'm doing something wrong ,it just seems weird
> +0.20000 gives me 1.3006 in HDinfo
> but not quite stable----------------------------------------------------
> 
> whaT? I add positive offset only +0.15 and I got vcore top at 1.63V. I usualy play with negative offset, up to +0.1V but ~-0.05v seems to work.


i have get 1.295 with + 1.8 v on offsett, make sure thugh to turn OFF core bost top of that same menu, ikd how it works to be honest, but i think u can potentaly fry your chip, lets say the core bosts to 1.5 normaly, withj ant any oc, then at 0.2 to that! thaaat could end badly!


----------



## pal

ok, will give it a try. yea, I left vcore on normal, this was the issue.


----------



## godlikenerd

Had to back down to F3b on my Aorus Elite Wifi. F10 caused severe memory stability issues in my rig. Sad because I enjoyed the improved boot time.


----------



## Fff Fff

How can I set EDC or another limit with manual overclocking? Zen2 doesn't have AVX offset so i worry about cpu health in apps that use AVX. I think current or temperature limit can help.


----------



## bigcid10

pal said:


> whaT? I add positive offset only +0.15 and I got vcore top at 1.63V. I usualy play with negative offset, up to +0.1V but ~-0.05v seems to work.


all boards are different
If you add .20000 to 1.22500,you get 1.42500 
I get 1.3006v and under load 1.26v,where's the logic,lol
I had to disable core performance and then I was able to set it to +0.21300
which go my 1.278 under load
I wanted to run a straight 1.29v but there's a bug 
when you run different ccx speeds


----------



## se7enalpha

Theres a posibility to get something like this? I know that we can change the pci gen, but it applies to all pcie ports (i have a X570 Aorus Mater)


----------



## bigcid10

heezflash said:


> i have get 1.295 with + 1.8 v on offsett, make sure thugh to turn OFF core bost top of that same menu, ikd how it works to be honest, but i think u can potentaly fry your chip, lets say the core bosts to 1.5 normaly, withj ant any oc, then at 0.2 to that! thaaat could end badly!


yea,I figured that out finally,Thanks


----------



## bluechris

Waltc said:


> What you are experiencing is most definitely not common to x570 mboards--I don't see any of those problems with my x570 Master. Not a single one. Sounds like you have either serious bios configuration problems or else your power supply is failing. I don't know what makes people think that any company could sell mboards that actually had all of those problems!... Nobody could sell them, guy. Your problems are at your end--if you don't face that then you have no chance of solving those problems. Perhaps you bought a *bad board* that had already been returned because of electrical problems--a gray market mboard slated for return to GB that was sold to you, instead. Only you know where you bought it--contact the vendor and demand a replacement. None of these problems are typical.


Oh you misunderstood, i don't have none of this problems except from that my 1st PRO died and i bought a second and now i have 2 PRO (i got back a new from rma).

My post was a sum of the problems that people have here that are unresolved.





se7enalpha said:


> Theres a posibility to get something like this? I know that we can change the pci gen, but it applies to all pcie ports (i have a X570 Aorus Mater)


Oh that will be great if it will be implemented to Aorus line.


----------



## pal

bigcid10 said:


> all boards are different
> If you add .20000 to 1.22500,you get 1.42500
> I get 1.3006v and under load 1.26v,where's the logic,lol
> I had to disable core performance and then I was able to set it to +0.21300
> which go my 1.278 under load
> I wanted to run a straight 1.29v but there's a bug
> when you run different ccx speeds


but, I can set offset only if vcore is on normal. If I set manualy to 1.3V vcore offset is locked. I also cant find disable core performance. F10d on Pro.


----------



## bigcid10

pal said:


> but, I can set offset only if vcore is on normal. If I set manualy to 1.3V vcore offset is locked. I also cant find disable core performance. F10d on Pro.


yes,it has to be on normal,then the next line will activate and you can select an offset
the correct term is Core Performance Boost
if that's not disabled ,it won't bet past post


----------



## nangu

Fff Fff said:


> How can I set EDC or another limit with manual overclocking? Zen2 doesn't have AVX offset so i worry about cpu health in apps that use AVX. I think current or temperature limit can help.


I tried by setting "cTdp" to limit power while CCX OC and it didn't work. Didn't try the same on all core overclock tough. There are other setting, "cPPt" or something like that, inside the AMD CBS/Xfr enhancement menu, didn't work also.

These two options used to work with the CPU at stock or with PBO enabled, regardless the PPT, TDC and EDC settings, so you can limit globally the max power consumption allowed, and heat. I think those two options have no effect when manual overclocking.

I'm on F10d, I have yet to try F10 final.


----------



## Fff Fff

@nangu I think we need a special limit or avx offset for manual overclocking.


----------



## nangu

Fff Fff said:


> @nangu I think we need a special limit or avx offset for manual overclocking.



Yes, agree. That's why I tried those options I wrote about earlier, trying to limit power to overcome the lack of an avx offset, but without any luck. Problem is I can dial a good manual overclock which is fine for games and MT apps, but as soon as I run AVX workloads it's an almost instant reboot.


----------



## Ranger21

bluechris said:


> Oh you misunderstood, i don't have none of this problems except from that my 1st PRO died and i bought a second and now i have 2 PRO (i got back a new from rma).
> 
> My post was a sum of the problems that people have here that are unresolved.
> 
> Oh that will be great if it will be implemented to Aorus line.



How did your first x570 pro died? What symptomps ?


----------



## bluechris

Ranger21 said:


> How did your first x570 pro died? What symptomps ?


Like many people i got suddenly the dram led on without to be able to post. 
I changed memories with ones from qvl, i bought a 3200g cpu with no luck. It was unable to post.
Some people had luck by power off and off many times but that wasn't working for me.
It was the time where many bioses came out in this thread and at that moment it was f6b if i remember right the latest.
In my mind i think this happened from a bad flash even though i never had problems in flashing and all was successful.
I was doing something also that time that i stopped doing after this problem. I was saving my profiles in a usb stick in the qflash slot and i passed my profile in the 2nd bios by loading it from the usb. After in reddit and here where people with the same problem as me said they where able to post without any usb2 devices connected i thought that something strange is going on with the usb2 so i never flash the bios again with anything usb connected.
To sum up... Atm i do this to the new board.

1st i leave the secondary bank to original bios which is f3. I don't dare to write there anything and i keep it a real fail safe.
2nd before i update bios i take out everything from the board, all my raid cards and usb devices except a keyboard where normally is connected to usb2 i connect it to usb3 just ta have keyboard to be able to flash.
3nd before the flash i power off the MB and take out for a min or more the power cable and i press the power on to empty any capasitor.
4th i boot and i flash the new bios and i dont choose the secondary to be written.
5th in 1st boot with the new bios i load optimised defaults and i save and reboot.
6th i choose xmp on and dram voltage to 1.4 and save and reboot
7th i set xmp to off and i pass the rest of my settings and again i save and reboot.

Im still with f6e since i don't see anything crucial after this version for my hardware.


----------



## Disassociative

nangu said:


> Yes, agree. That's why I tried those options I wrote about earlier, trying to limit power to overcome the lack of an avx offset, but without any luck. Problem is I can dial a good manual overclock which is fine for games and MT apps, but as soon as I run AVX workloads it's an almost instant reboot.


Hell an AVX offset in general might not be a bad idea. AVX workloads plus the thermal density of 7nm = lots of heat in a small area that's hard to dissipate.


----------



## ShropshireJohn

Rapidian said:


> What PSU do you have? How old is it? I bet your problems are in power delivery. The power supply should not be whining. I have an EVGA SuperNova G3...rock solid performance. Of course, I have the Aorus Master, but the Elite should be no difference. I'd guess that the PSU is at issue. Do you have another or a buddy's you can try?


Hi there, currently I'm using an OCZ 1250w Gold rated, it only whines when the PC is switched off, it's a whining capacitor, unfortunately I don't have any others I can borrow to try.

I might buy a new one next week depending on what comes up on deal.

I've noticed that my board also displays a chassis intrusion warning under the health part, my Corsair case doesn't have a chassis intrusion switch! but the board defaults to claiming it's 'open' even with a jumper placed on those motherboard pins it still claims that the chassis is open, maybe this is the problem? I've now set the 'Reset Case Open Status' from Disabled (DEFAULT BIOS SETTING) to Enabled and will monitor behaviour in the next few days.


----------



## athkatla

Did you try Power Loading setting to Enabled?
Maybe also use a new cmos battery.

Sent from my BLA-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## dean_8486

What are the go to settings to enable PBO correctly for maximum boost during gaming? Seeing lots of mixed answers. Many Thanks


----------



## Waltc

Ranger21 said:


> i have same problems and all gear is brand new, including power supply
> 
> some motherboards are definetely absolutely buggy



Well, in my experience with mboards from a variety of manufacturers over the years, I've never had one with all of the bugs the OP mentioned...except once a long time ago when I bought two Abit mboards chock full of electrical problems--really severe electrical problems. Went back to supplier for refund or swap--he refused. Was going after the guy (this was before the Internet had taken off) in small-claims court, but he pulled up stakes, closed his store and left the area. He sold me "gray market" mboards that were either QA rejects from Abit that he bought for a song--that should have been destroyed, or warranty returns that should have been returned to Abit but were instead sold to me. Lesson learned! The source for products often matters more than the price.

Also, from reading I don't know how many posts over the years, it's easy to see that the #1 issue plaguing motherboards is Operator Error....


----------



## Waltc

se7enalpha said:


> Theres a posibility to get something like this? I know that we can change the pci gen, but it applies to all pcie ports (i have a X570 Aorus Mater)



The Aorus Master bios allows for a change in the PCIe setting in the primary GPU slot, should it be needed. So that option is already there. As for the rest of the slots in your x570 Master, they auto-configure to the device you put in them--put in a Gen 3 and the slot runs @ Gen 3, put in a Gen 4, slot runs at Gen 4. Etc.


----------



## Waltc

bluechris said:


> Oh you misunderstood, i don't have none of this problems except from that my 1st PRO died and i bought a second and now i have 2 PRO (i got back a new from rma).
> 
> My post was a sum of the problems that people have here that are unresolved.


But the problem is that such problems are *not* universal to all x570 mboards, and cannot be considered to be resulting from the immaturity of the x570 chipsets. More often than not, such problems are either configuration errors, hardware conflicts with older peripherals, or just plain Operator Error, imo. Some can be fixed by a bios revision, some cannot be. The last category is the largest source of such problems, certainly.


----------



## Ohim

I don`t understand what happened from launch BIOS to current one .. in the past i could UV my CPU to 1.212 V and set clocks in BIOS to 41 ... the PC would boost to 4100 all cores when needed but then clock down to 3600 at idle moments ... now it sits all the time at 4100 1.212V What gives ?


----------



## 1kari

Waltc said:


> The Aorus Master bios allows for a change in the PCIe setting in the primary GPU slot, should it be needed. So that option is already there. As for the rest of the slots in your x570 Master, they auto-configure to the device you put in them--put in a Gen 3 and the slot runs @ Gen 3, put in a Gen 4, slot runs at Gen 4. Etc.


It's not exactly like that... Now you can set all PCI-e ports on the board to the one type. For example, I had to do this because of the conflict between the board and Xonar sound card. So in the future it may cause compatibility problems with new equipment.


----------



## gurusmi

Try voltage and multiplier inside the AMD Overvlocking menu and keep the tweaker-values at auto.


----------



## wingman99

Disassociative said:


> Hell an AVX offset in general might not be a bad idea. AVX workloads plus the thermal density of 7nm = lots of heat in a small area that's hard to dissipate.


They don't cram more transistors going 7nm they shrink transistors and interconnects.

The thermal density stays the same when there is a transistor node shrink, because less amps are needed for the same voltage and clock speed. Everything scales when shrinking a node. It is the increased clock speed with voltage that generate more heat at each transistor node.


----------



## NonXtreme

wingman99 said:


> They don't cram more transistors going 7nm they shrink transistors and interconnects.
> 
> The thermal density stays the same when there is a transistor node shrink, because less amps are needed for the same voltage and clock speed. Everything scales when shrinking a node. It is the increased clock speed with voltage that generate more heat at each transistor node.


I'm not an expert but what you said is called dennard scaling and it's not true anymore because of leakage or something.


----------



## pschorr1123

Ohim said:


> I don`t understand what happened from launch BIOS to current one .. in the past i could UV my CPU to 1.212 V and set clocks in BIOS to 41 ... the PC would boost to 4100 all cores when needed but then clock down to 3600 at idle moments ... now it sits all the time at 4100 1.212V What gives ?



Perhaps you can check Windows Power Plan Settings. If you set to Ryzen Balanced then it should down clock for you. Windows like to set Windows Balanced plan instead and then have the maximum processor state @100% along with minimum processor state @100%

Depending on which AMD chipset driver you have installed your default "minimum processor state" will vary. as long as its not at 100% you should be good. 

Also make sure you did not disable "C-states" or global c-states in bios as that will kill off all power management savings


----------



## wingman99

NonXtreme said:


> I'm not an expert but what you said is called dennard scaling and it's not true anymore because of leakage or something.


There has always been electrical leakage from the beginning of silicon IC production. Do you have proof of your statement that there is more leakage now 7nm than 14nm?


----------



## NonXtreme

wingman99 said:


> There has always been electrical leakage from the beginning of silicon IC production. Do you have proof of your statement that there is more leakage now 7nm than 14nm?


I don't. But for the power/thermal density to stay the same with smaller node the leakage also need to be reduced(or so I think), which doesn't seem to be a thing since leakage seem to be one of the main challenge to shrink the node.
Maybe some expert can give answer...(I'm not)


----------



## wingman99

NonXtreme said:


> I don't. But for the power/thermal density to stay the same with smaller node the leakage also need to be reduced(or so I think), which doesn't seem to be a thing since leakage seem to be one of the main challenge to shrink the node.
> Maybe some expert can give answer...(I'm not)


 For a node shrink I think the leakage needs to be the same to have the same power density per area, since both voltage and current scale downward.

Thanks for the information.:thumb: I found this under scaling and look there getting down to 1.2nm=~5 atoms thick on gate oxides. Not much thinner can it go.

"Increased gate-oxide leakage
The gate oxide, which serves as insulator between the gate and channel, should be made as thin as possible to increase the channel conductivity and performance when the transistor is on and to reduce subthreshold leakage when the transistor is off. However, with current gate oxides with a thickness of around 1.2 nm (which in silicon is ~5 atoms thick) the quantum mechanical phenomenon of electron tunneling occurs between the gate and channel, leading to increased power consumption. Silicon dioxide has traditionally been used as the gate insulator. Silicon dioxide however has a modest dielectric constant. Increasing the dielectric constant of the gate dielectric allows a thicker layer while maintaining a high capacitance (capacitance is proportional to dielectric constant and inversely proportional to dielectric thickness). All else equal, a higher dielectric thickness reduces the quantum tunneling current through the dielectric between the gate and the channel. Insulators that have a larger dielectric constant than silicon dioxide (referred to as high-κ dielectrics), such as group IVb metal silicates e.g. hafnium and zirconium silicates and oxides are being used to reduce the gate leakage from the 45 nanometer technology node onwards. On the other hand, the barrier height of the new gate insulator is an important consideration; the difference in conduction band energy between the semiconductor and the dielectric (and the corresponding difference in valence band energy) also affects leakage current level. For the traditional gate oxide, silicon dioxide, the former barrier is approximately 8 eV. For many alternative dielectrics the value is significantly lower, tending to increase the tunneling current, somewhat negating the advantage of higher dielectric constant. The maximum gate–source voltage is determined by the strength of the electric field able to be sustained by the gate dielectric before significant leakage occurs. As the insulating dielectric is made thinner, the electric field strength within it goes up for a fixed voltage. This necessitates using lower voltages with the thinner dielectric. 

Increased junction leakage
To make devices smaller, junction design has become more complex, leading to higher doping levels, shallower junctions, "halo" doping and so forth,[281][282] all to decrease drain-induced barrier lowering (see the section on junction design). To keep these complex junctions in place, the annealing steps formerly used to remove damage and electrically active defects must be curtailed[283] increasing junction leakage. Heavier doping is also associated with thinner depletion layers and more recombination centers that result in increased leakage current, even without lattice damage." https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/MOSFET


----------



## bigcid10

wingman99 said:


> For a node shrink I think the leakage needs to be the same to have the same power density per area, since both voltage and current scale downward.
> 
> Thanks for the information.:thumb: I found this under scaling and look there getting down to 1.2nm=~5 atoms thick on gate oxides. Not much thinner can it go.
> 
> "Increased gate-oxide leakage
> The gate oxide, which serves as insulator between the gate and channel, should be made as thin as possible to increase the channel conductivity and performance when the transistor is on and to reduce subthreshold leakage when the transistor is off. However, with current gate oxides with a thickness of around 1.2 nm (which in silicon is ~5 atoms thick) the quantum mechanical phenomenon of electron tunneling occurs between the gate and channel, leading to increased power consumption. Silicon dioxide has traditionally been used as the gate insulator. Silicon dioxide however has a modest dielectric constant. Increasing the dielectric constant of the gate dielectric allows a thicker layer while maintaining a high capacitance (capacitance is proportional to dielectric constant and inversely proportional to dielectric thickness). All else equal, a higher dielectric thickness reduces the quantum tunneling current through the dielectric between the gate and the channel. Insulators that have a larger dielectric constant than silicon dioxide (referred to as high-κ dielectrics), such as group IVb metal silicates e.g. hafnium and zirconium silicates and oxides are being used to reduce the gate leakage from the 45 nanometer technology node onwards. On the other hand, the barrier height of the new gate insulator is an important consideration; the difference in conduction band energy between the semiconductor and the dielectric (and the corresponding difference in valence band energy) also affects leakage current level. For the traditional gate oxide, silicon dioxide, the former barrier is approximately 8 eV. For many alternative dielectrics the value is significantly lower, tending to increase the tunneling current, somewhat negating the advantage of higher dielectric constant. The maximum gate–source voltage is determined by the strength of the electric field able to be sustained by the gate dielectric before significant leakage occurs. As the insulating dielectric is made thinner, the electric field strength within it goes up for a fixed voltage. This necessitates using lower voltages with the thinner
> dielectric.
> 
> 
> Increased junction leakage
> To make devices smaller, junction design has become more complex, leading to higher doping levels, shallower junctions, "halo" doping and so forth,[281][282] all to decrease drain-induced barrier lowering (see the section on junction design). To keep these complex junctions in place, the annealing steps formerly used to remove damage and electrically active defects must be curtailed[283] increasing junction leakage. Heavier doping is also associated with thinner depletion layers and more recombination centers that result in increased leakage current, even without lattice damage." https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/MOSFET


Look what you did now!!
you just gave me a headache,lol


----------



## Kendragon

*Share settings please*

Do share your settings! lol


----------



## Kendragon

Jeffreybt said:


> New bios with a bit of tweaking is working better than ryzen master for me now.
> https://valid.x86.fr/u4wkg5


Could you share your settings? I am about to install the newest F10 from 11/21


----------



## Kendragon

Fff Fff said:


> @GBT-MatthewH
> 
> After some time using F10D I can confirm the reduced performance of my 3900x.
> 1.0.0.3ABBA:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> F10C with PBO 160 105 160 and -0.75 offset, worse but ok:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now the offset doesn’t help, I can’t get more than 8450 points in cpu-z, SC descreased to 535-540, boost in CB20 decreased from 4200 to 4150 with any settings.
> Also look at SC on MB from another manufacturer. Full auto:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *With each update, the boost is getting worse. I think many people will confirm it.*


Worse? My score have never been that high, best CB20 was in the mid 7300's. Never seen my cpuz single core that high. 
X570 Aorus master, 3900x, trident zz neo 3600 32gb (2x16) aorus 2tb nvme 4.0, all custom cooled with 2-480mm and 1 420mm rad


----------



## ernorator

bluechris said:


> I did put thermal paste in my PRO but i have kept the original thermal pad so if a problem occurs i will clean the paste and do the RMA. Atm the fan never starts.
> 
> For everyone here are my chipset temps after i tested everything for it and i decided to stay with simple thermal paste and the original fan.
> 
> Ambient temp 25-27c
> 
> Original pad : 60-65c
> Thermal paste : 50-55c
> Water cooled: 30-35c


I replaced thermalpad with kryonaut on my x570 pro. In the center of the thermalpad I had something like 1mm x 1mm square of really hard stuff/baked pad that sticked to chipset die. Had to remove it with phone openig tool and it just snaped like a glued piece of plastic. Kept the rest ot thet thermalpad in case of warranty. 

Temps droped by 15-20c. After a long sesion in bfv I had 65-70c on chipset, with fan hitting 2500rpm. and beeing the loudest part of my pc. Now chipset in 50-55c range and fan is not spinning at all ;p


----------



## bluechris

ernorator said:


> I replaced thermalpad with kryonaut on my x570 pro. In the center of the thermalpad I had something like 1mm x 1mm square of really hard stuff/baked pad that sticked to chipset die. Had to remove it with phone openig tool and it just snaped like a glued piece of plastic. Kept the rest ot thet thermalpad in case of warranty.
> 
> 
> 
> Temps droped by 15-20c. After a long sesion in bfv I had 65-70c on chipset, with fan hitting 2500rpm. and beeing the loudest part of my pc. Now chipset in 50-55c range and fan is not spinning at all ;p


Congrats and great results, myne doesn't start either but i think goes a bit higher after gaming since i used mx5 only but im ok.


----------



## kaiserfalco

some update on the issue of update bios after f5 to any version after it, bios inaccessible on x570 pro wifi it just stuck on aorus page only forever if any of del/quick flash option or boot select option press:

- unplug all sata, doesnt work.
- using usb connection on monitor doesnt work .
- change bios page resolution using f6 doesnt work.

disable CSM - work, you can straight goes in to bios but the issue is with CSM disable my nvme plextor M8PE can't be seen (boot drive), and i can't boot into window. 
also i notice if with csm enable, i could not see this nvme list out in the bios under nvme tab, so could be this nvme is running compatibility mode CSM thus causing the bios inaccessible.

firmware for the plextor M8PE 512gb is up to date, i believe bios need to detect this nvme to ressolved the issue, worse come to worse i might just get another PNY XLR8 it would be great if the bios team have a look at this small request and finding.

thanks.


----------



## bluechris

kaiserfalco said:


> some update on the issue of update bios after f5 to any version after it, bios inaccessible on x570 pro wifi it just stuck on aorus page only forever if any of del/quick flash option or boot select option press:
> 
> 
> 
> - unplug all sata, doesnt work.
> 
> - using usb connection on monitor doesnt work .
> 
> - change bios page resolution using f6 doesnt work.
> 
> 
> 
> disable CSM - work, you can straight goes in to bios but the issue is with CSM disable my nvme plextor M8PE can't be seen (boot drive), and i can't boot into window.
> 
> also i notice if with csm enable, i could not see this nvme list out in the bios under nvme tab, so could be this nvme is running compatibility mode CSM thus causing the bios inaccessible.
> 
> 
> 
> firmware for the plextor M8PE 512gb is up to date, i believe bios need to detect this nvme to ressolved the issue, worse come to worse i might just get another PNY XLR8 it would be great if the bios team have a look at this small request and finding.
> 
> 
> 
> thanks.


Its mbr your windows installation?


----------



## Kha

Greetings, after I upgraded to F10 from F6B on my X570 Pro (Ryzen 3900x), temperatures raised with 3-5 degrees and Peak Voltage Control from Ryzen Master doesn't go under 1.15V anymore (previously could go as low as 0.8v in iddle). Also, VDDG is 1.047 , is this ok ?

PBO is on Auto and I didn't touch any other setting.

Anyone is experiencing similar values or is there something wrong on my end ? Would much appreciate some insight on this.


----------



## Marius A

Hi guys , after playing a bit with f10 on my x570 master and using the rest of the main settings unchanged , neg offset -0.1v+pbo with auto except autoc+75mhz and hyperscalar x10 , llc cpu standard, llc soc auto, i found out that cppc and cppc preferred settings on enabled or auto give the same results, if they are disabled the scores are lower, the only setting which brings my scores up for me was disabling cool and quiet , which didn't changed anything in terms of temperature or voltage, but it definitely changed the boost behavior of the cpu, it seems it disables preferred cores , single core tasks shift around all cores and all of them try to boost as high as possibles compared to cool and quiet enabled setting which mostly shifts the tasks between 2 3 cores , for me it just gave better benchmark results by disabling this feature without impacting temperature and voltage, monitored with latest hwinfo beta and using cpu-z, cinebench r20 and cinebench r15 and superpi 1.5xs 32mb


----------



## V1TRU

It's the first implementation of C&Q on these mobos, maybe it needs some tweaks.
Thanks for sharing your experience!


----------



## Frietkot Louis

I have got better (boost) results with F10d than F10. Weird, since I cannot imagine that much has been changed between them.

May be something I missed, but am mentioning it so others can comment as well.

Back to F10d for now until the smoke clears up a little.


----------



## ShropshireJohn

athkatla said:


> Did you try Power Loading setting to Enabled?
> Maybe also use a new cmos battery.
> 
> Sent from my BLA-L29 using Tapatalk


Thank you for replying, I changed the setting to Enabled, and tried a new CMOS Battery yesterday.

Left PC off overnight, came to turn on this morning and was met with the infamous black screen, heard the PC reboot three times (fans inside ramp up and down) then it boots and says the BIOS has been reset.

'Load Profile' from BIOS, PC boots straight away on restart, so so so so infuriating.


----------



## lexsan

Does anyone here own Oculus Rift CV1 ?
Does Beat Saber work correctly for you ? I'm buying a USB PCIe card because supposedly the USBs on this mobo are not ok with Oculus sensors.


----------



## buffalo2102

ShropshireJohn said:


> Thank you for replying, I changed the setting to Enabled, and tried a new CMOS Battery yesterday.
> 
> Left PC off overnight, came to turn on this morning and was met with the infamous black screen, heard the PC reboot three times (fans inside ramp up and down) then it boots and says the BIOS has been reset.
> 
> 'Load Profile' from BIOS, PC boots straight away on restart, so so so so infuriating.



Hi


I have the same board and haven't had any issues like this but then I rarely turn my PC off at the wall. I'll give it a go over the next couple of days and let you know what happens. Maybe I can confirm the issue or help track down the cause.


If you are in Shropshire I'm not far from you.


----------



## Spiczek

Hi all.

Today I flashed the F10 to my elite and I hoped with all of the fixes with this new version my RAM problem is fixed too. But it is still the same problem since the beginning. I use XMP, set voltage manually to 1,35V and all is be fine. But after some hours using the PC or shut down and disable the power and restart I hear the three beeps and the BIOS is resetting.

Is it not possible to fix this RAM problem?

Aorus Elite with F10
RAM Corsair Vengeance LPX (CMK32GX4M2B3200C16) 4.32

I have tryed to use the DRAM Calc and set the values but all is a reset of the BIOS. So I dont know how can I set my RAM specifications.

regards


----------



## proav09

Spiczek said:


> Hi all.
> 
> Today I flashed the F10 to my elite and I hoped with all of the fixes with this new version my RAM problem is fixed too. But it is still the same problem since the beginning. I use XMP, set voltage manually to 1,35V and all is be fine. But after some hours using the PC or shut down and disable the power and restart I hear the three beeps and the BIOS is resetting.
> 
> Is it not possible to fix this RAM problem?
> 
> Aorus Elite with F10
> RAM Corsair Vengeance LPX (CMK32GX4M2B3200C16) 4.32
> 
> I have tryed to use the DRAM Calc and set the values but all is a reset of the BIOS. So I dont know how can I set my RAM specifications.
> 
> regards


I have the same exact issue from F3 till F10a, currently on F10. Aorus elite X570 with Hyperx predator HX432C16PB3AK2/16 - 2x8 Gb ram.


----------



## athkatla

Spiczek said:


> Hi all.
> 
> 
> 
> Today I flashed the F10 to my elite and I hoped with all of the fixes with this new version my RAM problem is fixed too. But it is still the same problem since the beginning. I use XMP, set voltage manually to 1,35V and all is be fine. But after some hours using the PC or shut down and disable the power and restart I hear the three beeps and the BIOS is resetting.
> 
> 
> 
> Is it not possible to fix this RAM problem?
> 
> 
> 
> Aorus Elite with F10
> 
> RAM Corsair Vengeance LPX (CMK32GX4M2B3200C16) 4.32
> 
> 
> 
> I have tryed to use the DRAM Calc and set the values but all is a reset of the BIOS. So I dont know how can I set my RAM specifications.
> 
> 
> 
> regards


Choose XMP profile 1 and then manually change TRC from 54 to 55.

Sent from my BLA-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## bigcid10

new chipset drivers,everyone !!


----------



## Medizinmann

ShropshireJohn said:


> Thank you for replying, I changed the setting to Enabled, and tried a new CMOS Battery yesterday.
> 
> Left PC off overnight, came to turn on this morning and was met with the infamous black screen, heard the PC reboot three times (fans inside ramp up and down) then it boots and says the BIOS has been reset.
> 
> 'Load Profile' from BIOS, PC boots straight away on restart, so so so so infuriating.



Well this is still a problem with memory training - did you try to up the DRAM Voltage a little - 0,01V sometime makes the difference - at least for me...


Greetings,
Medizinmann


----------



## nangu

Marius A said:


> Hi guys , after playing a bit with f10 on my x570 master and using the rest of the main settings unchanged , neg offset -0.1v+pbo with auto except autoc+75mhz and hyperscalar x10 , llc cpu standard, llc soc auto, i found out that cppc and cppc preferred settings on enabled or auto give the same results, if they are disabled the scores are lower, the only setting which brings my scores up for me was disabling cool and quiet , which didn't changed anything in terms of temperature or voltage, but it definitely changed the boost behavior of the cpu, it seems it disables preferred cores , single core tasks shift around all cores and all of them try to boost as high as possibles compared to cool and quiet enabled setting which mostly shifts the tasks between 2 3 cores , for me it just gave better benchmark results by disabling this feature without impacting temperature and voltage, monitored with latest hwinfo beta and using cpu-z, cinebench r20 and cinebench r15 and superpi 1.5xs 32mb



Hi Marius, Did F10 solve the EDC bug when setting PBO manual?

Thank you!


----------



## nangu

lexsan said:


> Does anyone here own Oculus Rift CV1 ?
> Does Beat Saber work correctly for you ? I'm buying a USB PCIe card because supposedly the USBs on this mobo are not ok with Oculus sensors.


Hi, I didn't have any problem with USB ports and oculus CV1 on My Master. I don't play Beat Saber, but the CV1 is working great with everything I play.

Try plugging in different USB controllers. I plug the hmd usb connector to one of the USB ports located at the rear IO shield, and the sensors to the front panel USB headers. Try to combine them to try to avoid USB bandwith congestion.


----------



## Spiczek

athkatla said:


> Choose XMP profile 1 and then manually change TRC from 54 to 55.
> 
> Sent from my BLA-L29 using Tapatalk



I will try it tomorrow. Thanks.


----------



## Frietkot Louis

bigcid10 said:


> new chipset drivers,everyone !!


Also new ryzen master apparantly


----------



## Soeski

Kendragon said:


> Worse? My score have never been that high, best CB20 was in the mid 7300's. Never seen my cpuz single core that high.
> X570 Aorus master, 3900x, trident zz neo 3600 32gb (2x16) aorus 2tb nvme 4.0, all custom cooled with 2-480mm and 1 420mm rad


I hear ya. Those scores are a bridge too far on my set-up as well. 3900X, Master, 480mm rad custom loop. Never seens 550+ single core, I once achieved 7300 multi core in CB20 and about 8300 in CPU-Z, while manually OC'd. Otherwise, no sir. Temps are not the issue. Maybe just a less well binned chip.


----------



## gsxr1000

Marius A said:


> Hi guys , after playing a bit with f10 on my x570 master and using the rest of the main settings unchanged , neg offset -0.1v+pbo with auto except autoc+75mhz and hyperscalar x10 , llc cpu standard, llc soc auto, i found out that cppc and cppc preferred settings on enabled or auto give the same results, if they are disabled the scores are lower, the only setting which brings my scores up for me was disabling cool and quiet , which didn't changed anything in terms of temperature or voltage, but it definitely changed the boost behavior of the cpu, it seems it disables preferred cores , single core tasks shift around all cores and all of them try to boost as high as possibles compared to cool and quiet enabled setting which mostly shifts the tasks between 2 3 cores , for me it just gave better benchmark results by disabling this feature without impacting temperature and voltage, monitored with latest hwinfo beta and using cpu-z, cinebench r20 and cinebench r15 and superpi 1.5xs 32mb



Hi Marius, same for me, i ve try lot of test, not better.. i stay on F7C with your pbo setting (negative offset+75mhz).


----------



## DocYoda

Hi. I just got the X570 master with 3800X. I will set it up later. Would you advice I update the mobo to the latest BIOS? or stick with the default?


----------



## Stephber4

Frietkot Louis said:


> bigcid10 said:
> 
> 
> 
> new chipset drivers,everyone !!
> 
> 
> 
> Also new ryzen master apparantly /forum/images/smilies/smile.gif
Click to expand...

Where did you see the new chipset drivers?

I went to https://www.gigabyte.com/us/Motherboard/X570-AORUS-MASTER-rev-10/support#support-dl and it's still the one from 2019/07/05...


----------



## prymortal

Stephber4 said:


> Where did you see the new chipset drivers?
> 
> I went to https://www.gigabyte.com/us/Motherboard/X570-AORUS-MASTER-rev-10/support#support-dl and it's still the one from 2019/07/05...


https://www.amd.com/en/support/chipsets/amd-socket-am4/x570
X570.


----------



## Kha

DocYoda said:


> Hi. I just got the X570 master with 3800X. I will set it up later. Would you advice I update the mobo to the latest BIOS? or stick with the default?


update, no question about it.


----------



## gurusmi

Stephber4 said:


> Where did you see the new chipset drivers?
> 
> I went to https://www.gigabyte.com/us/Motherboard/X570-AORUS-MASTER-rev-10/support#support-dl and it's still the one from 2019/07/05...


btw. the version shows "[19.10.16]" which imo shows a release date of 16.10.2019. Just compare to other version/release date combos. 

You should delete the AMD directory in the root of the main drive first. Then uninstall the elder gigabyte drivers. After that install the fresh AMD drivers. If not it could happen that you mess up your system.


----------



## ibslice

https://www.amd.com/en/support/chipsets/amd-socket-am4/x570

new chipset drivers

 Release Date 11/25/2019
 1.11.22.0454

Ryzen 3900x and Auros Master x570 and DDR4 3200 C14 OC to 3400 C14.
 CB R20 multi and single scores same as before.
ryzen balanced plan now performs like ryzen high performance plan

clocks always ended with .2 on balanced and .4 on high
now its .5 on balanced
voltages seems down by .015V
 single core CB test seems to now be load balancing between 3 cores rather than 2. Cores 0,1,2 for me
Temps seem down by 5 Deg on CB R20 Multi bench with Noctua NH-D15 and same ambient as I usually test.


----------



## V1TRU

So, should we use AMD new power plan or stick with the one added by Win10 November update?


----------



## Ufuk Özsaran

Hello everyone.

The screen breaks like this when I try to turn on and turn on the frequency with CCX. system never turns on. If I choose all core, there is no problem. system full stable. I don't know why CCX does it like this. when this happens, I have to use ryzen master.


I wanted to give information..


----------



## athkatla

V1TRU said:


> So, should we use AMD new power plan or stick with the one added by Win10 November update?


Ryzen balanced

Sent from my BLA-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Streetdragon

Ufuk Özsaran said:


> Hello everyone.
> 
> The screen breaks like this when I try to turn on and turn on the frequency with CCX. system never turns on. If I choose all core, there is no problem. system full stable. I don't know why CCX does it like this. when this happens, I have to use ryzen master.
> 
> 
> I wanted to give information..


to aggressive clocking?

editd: befor you start with ccx clocking: load defaultsin bios and than enter the clocks.


----------



## briank

DocYoda said:


> Hi. I just got the X570 master with 3800X. I will set it up later. Would you advice I update the mobo to the latest BIOS? or stick with the default?


There's a good chance it has version F3 on it. Dump that as quick as you can!


----------



## pschorr1123

I was wondering if anyone else on AGESA 1.0.0.4 is having issues with the Bluetooth.

My xbox one controller worked fine via Bluetooth in the past now that I bought Forza Horizon 4 (%50 off sale) now neither controller will pair via Bluetooth. I have updated firmware on each controller. Tried newer versions of Intel Bluetooth drivers

When I run the troubleshooter it keeps turning the radio on and saying fixed

So I don't know if this is a bios issue, or Win 10 issue.

Seems to me that nothing with Win 10 ever works the way it should and you end up wasting a lot of time as a result

Im on the Master F7f, Win 10 1903


----------



## V1TRU

Try to disable energy save option on bluetooth card manage panel


----------



## gurusmi

briank said:


> There's a good chance it has version F3 on it. Dump that as quick as you can!


Mine was delivered with an installed F4.


----------



## Waltc

gurusmi said:


> btw. the version shows "[19.10.16]" which imo shows a release date of 16.10.2019. Just compare to other version/release date combos.
> 
> You should delete the AMD directory in the root of the main drive first. Then uninstall the elder gigabyte drivers. After that install the fresh AMD drivers. If not it could happen that you mess up your system.



What I do works very well. I have one directory on C:\ named "AMD chipset drivers" in which I put all of my downloaded x570 chipset drivers & my Adrenalins before installation. I keep the newest three Adrenalins and the newest chipset drivers and delete the rest--in case I ever need to drop back to an earlier Adrenalin driver for some reason. The AMD folder is where the chipset drivers and the Adrenalins decompress by default, and is where they install from. I have no problems, glad to say...Unless you like constantly downloading every time you need to reinstall an Adrenalin driver or chipset driver, you pretty much want to leave the AMD folder alone, imo.


Also, the actual AMD chipset drivers are ~50MB, pretty small. The chipset download on the GB site contains both the chipset drivers and a version of the Adrenalins for AMD GPUs, which is why it is so much larger. Best advice is for people to always download both the Adrenalins & the chipset drivers from the AMD site--if you want to be guaranteed to have the latest version for your product. (GB does not modify the chipset drivers in any fashion.)


----------



## pschorr1123

V1TRU said:


> Try to disable energy save option on Bluetooth card manage panel


I tried that. Still get the same behavior. Every time I try to pair it times out and when I run the troubleshooter it says "problem fixed by turning radio on"

So my next question is what is turning the radio off and how to I keep it on? I've already set wireless to Maximum Performance under the Power Plan settings

Problem started yesterday when I noticed my paired Controller was flashing meaning unconnected so I unpaired under settings and have not been able to pair again


----------



## gurusmi

@Waltc:
1. Why should i use the bootdrive (M.2 SSD, PCIe 4.0, 1TB) when i use a second (PCIe 3.0, 2TB, M.2) SSD drive for program archives, Music files, books etc.? 
2. Do you know that he has installed the Giugabyte chipset drivers? Do you know that there are issues about installing AMD over gigabyte chipset drivers?


----------



## Acertified

pschorr1123 said:


> I was wondering if anyone else on AGESA 1.0.0.4 is having issues with the Bluetooth.
> 
> My xbox one controller worked fine via Bluetooth in the past now that I bought Forza Horizon 4 (%50 off sale) now neither controller will pair via Bluetooth. I have updated firmware on each controller. Tried newer versions of Intel Bluetooth drivers
> 
> When I run the troubleshooter it keeps turning the radio on and saying fixed
> 
> So I don't know if this is a bios issue, or Win 10 issue.
> 
> Seems to me that nothing with Win 10 ever works the way it should and you end up wasting a lot of time as a result
> 
> Im on the Master F7f, Win 10 1903


I have the Steam Controller with Bluetooth and it works fine. I am on the PRO WIFI


----------



## pal

gurusmi said:


> @Waltc:
> 1. Why should i use the bootdrive (M.2 SSD, PCIe 4.0, 1TB) when i use a second (PCIe 3.0, 2TB, M.2) SSD drive for program archives, Music files, books etc.?
> 2. Do you know that he has installed the Giugabyte chipset drivers? Do you know that there are issues about installing AMD over gigabyte chipset drivers?



I installed AMD over Gigabyte drivers and no problems.
Today I also replaced that "thermal pad" on PCH with MX4 paste and results are 10C lower.


----------



## nangu

Ufuk Özsaran said:


> Hello everyone.
> 
> The screen breaks like this when I try to turn on and turn on the frequency with CCX. system never turns on. If I choose all core, there is no problem. system full stable. I don't know why CCX does it like this. when this happens, I have to use ryzen master.
> 
> 
> I wanted to give information..


I have to disable "Core Performance Boost" in order to be able to boot when a ccx overclock is configured. Check if you have it disabled because it's enabled by default.


----------



## pschorr1123

Acertified said:


> I have the Steam Controller with Bluetooth and it works fine. I am on the PRO WIFI


Yeah it's most likely a Windows issue. Just wanted to rule out any bios quirks b4 repairing after my backup completes


----------



## Belcebuu

ibslice said:


> https://www.amd.com/en/support/chipsets/amd-socket-am4/x570
> 
> new chipset drivers
> 
> Release Date 11/25/2019
> 1.11.22.0454
> 
> 
> CB R20 multi and single scores same as before.
> ryzen balanced plan now performs like ryzen high performance plan
> 
> clocks always ended with .2 on balanced and .4 on high
> now its .5 on balanced
> voltages seems down by .015V
> single core CB test seems to now be load balancing between 3 cores rather than 2. Cores 0,1,2 for me
> Temps seem down by 5 Deg on CB R20 Multi bench with Noctua NH-D15 and same ambient as I usually test.


Man those values are withing error margin


----------



## Jeffreybt

So I came across an issue I normally would not have noticed.. I remember reading in this thread someone else having the issue.

Removing power from the motherboard for any extended period of time results in the the bios clearing itself and it takes quite a while of waiting at a black screen for the system to load up to change the settings back. 

x570 master
single bios switch on
main bios switch on

ill play around with the switches later to see if it happens in dual-bios/backup bios mode


----------



## Soeski

Jeffreybt said:


> So I came across an issue I normally would not have noticed.. I remember reading in this thread someone else having the issue.
> 
> Removing power from the motherboard for any extended period of time results in the the bios clearing itself and it takes quite a while of waiting at a black screen for the system to load up to change the settings back.
> 
> x570 master
> single bios switch on
> main bios switch on
> 
> ill play around with the switches later to see if it happens in dual-bios/backup bios mode


I experience the same thing. When I unplug my power supply (not even for long, 5-10 seconds is enough) my BIOS resets to defaults. Booting before first screen takes a minute.
Last time even my saved profiles were all gone so I had to re-do it all again. I now save them to USB 
Still, this should not happen. Aorus Master x570 here, dual BIOS enabled.


----------



## dansi

Soeski said:


> I experience the same thing. When I unplug my power supply (not even for long, 5-10 seconds is enough) my BIOS resets to defaults. Booting before first screen takes a minute.
> Last time even my saved profiles were all gone so I had to re-do it all again. I now save them to USB
> Still, this should not happen. Aorus Master x570 here, dual BIOS enabled.


Sound like your cmos battery is flat or dying.
Replace it, i think is cr2302 battery.
If not need to replace the board. Bios settings should never reset in a normal case


----------



## Net1Raven

I know this thread is for the gigabyte flagship x570 mobo but I plan to buy the aorus xtreme TRX40 and i wonder what is the consensus about the quality of these gigabyte boards? Should i get it or go with something else? Thanks


----------



## Yuke

Jeffreybt said:


> So I came across an issue I normally would not have noticed.. I remember reading in this thread someone else having the issue.
> 
> Removing power from the motherboard for any extended period of time results in the the bios clearing itself and it takes quite a while of waiting at a black screen for the system to load up to change the settings back.
> 
> x570 master
> single bios switch on
> main bios switch on
> 
> ill play around with the switches later to see if it happens in dual-bios/backup bios mode



I have the same problem and it sucks balls....pretty sure its a bios issue and not a battery issue because i know a lot of people having the same problem with their Aorus Master boards.


----------



## dansi

No harm replace the battery and see how.


----------



## Marius A

Jeffreybt said:


> So I came across an issue I normally would not have noticed.. I remember reading in this thread someone else having the issue.
> 
> Removing power from the motherboard for any extended period of time results in the the bios clearing itself and it takes quite a while of waiting at a black screen for the system to load up to change the settings back.
> 
> x570 master
> single bios switch on
> main bios switch on
> 
> ill play around with the switches later to see if it happens in dual-bios/backup bios mode


i have the same setup main bios on single bios switch on , i have the same behavior, i connected it to a 700w ups just to avoid this crap, however it doesn't happen all the time


----------



## X570-3900X-DE

Soeski said:


> I experience the same thing. When I unplug my power supply (not even for long, 5-10 seconds is enough) my BIOS resets to defaults. Booting before first screen takes a minute.
> Last time even my saved profiles were all gone so I had to re-do it all again. I now save them to USB
> Still, this should not happen. Aorus Master x570 here, dual BIOS enabled.


also had that on my X570 xtreme, i did flash the bios again and think it came from the xmp profile and not right volts... setting did not loos my settings now anymore after XMP on. something with the memory learning is the issue i think...


----------



## ShropshireJohn

Medizinmann said:


> Well this is still a problem with memory training - did you try to up the DRAM Voltage a little - 0,01V sometime makes the difference - at least for me...
> 
> 
> Greetings,
> Medizinmann


I've tried it at 1.45v and it still does it occasionally unfortunately, thank you for the reply Medizinmann!




buffalo2102 said:


> Hi
> 
> 
> I have the same board and haven't had any issues like this but then I rarely turn my PC off at the wall. I'll give it a go over the next couple of days and let you know what happens. Maybe I can confirm the issue or help track down the cause.
> 
> 
> If you are in Shropshire I'm not far from you.


Thank you Buffalo, that's very kind of you to offer! I am indeed in Shropshire!


----------



## Skolo!

Soeski said:


> I experience the same thing. When I unplug my power supply (not even for long, 5-10 seconds is enough) my BIOS resets to defaults. Booting before first screen takes a minute.
> Last time even my saved profiles were all gone so I had to re-do it all again. I now save them to USB
> Still, this should not happen. Aorus Master x570 here, dual BIOS enabled.


Turn off XMP and do manual memory overclocking. I have same things (when i unplug cabel from PSU), after manual OC its works 3 months lika a charm.


----------



## otl

VDDG voltage :-(

First time to manually oc ram here. Have punched in all numbers from DramCalculator, but here i dont know. Dont wanna blow something up here  Here its both CCD and IOD.n Same numbers on both here (950)?


----------



## bluechris

ElBerryKM13 said:


> I know this thread is for the gigabyte flagship x570 mobo but I plan to buy the aorus xtreme TRX40 and i wonder what is the consensus about the quality of these gigabyte boards? Should i get it or go with something else? Thanks


They are very good quality boards. The software is brand new and still has some quirks and i suppose the same will huppen with tr40.
I personally owning a x570 i hold my horses a bit for a month or two to read the 1st adopters threads of the tr40 to have a better Opinion


----------



## Soeski

Skolo! said:


> Turn off XMP and do manual memory overclocking. I have same things (when i unplug cabel from PSU), after manual OC its works 3 months lika a charm.


I do manual memory OC. That's why I was bummed out, losing all my settings in the BIOS and even my saved profiles. XMP is turned off. Maybe it should be turned on?


----------



## Jeffreybt

Skolo! said:


> Turn off XMP and do manual memory overclocking. I have same things (when i unplug cabel from PSU), after manual OC its works 3 months lika a charm.


XMP is off and everything is manual for me but it still does it.


----------



## buffalo2102

ShropshireJohn said:


> Thank you Buffalo, that's very kind of you to offer! I am indeed in Shropshire!



I've been turning off at the wall a good number of times over the last few days and not had an issue. I think I'm probably not a good test case though. I'm pretty sure that almost all of these boot issues are to do with memory training and my memory is actually clocked down from 4133MHz to 3800MHz so not a typical setup.


----------



## buffalo2102

ShropshireJohn said:


> Thank you Buffalo, that's very kind of you to offer! I am indeed in Shropshire!



I've been turning off at the wall a good number of times over the last few days and not had an issue. I think I'm probably not a good test case though. I'm pretty sure that almost all of these boot issues are to do with memory training and my memory is actually clocked down from 4133MHz to 3800MHz so not a typical setup.


----------



## buffalo2102

ShropshireJohn said:


> Thank you Buffalo, that's very kind of you to offer! I am indeed in Shropshire!



I've been turning off at the wall a good number of times over the last few days and not had an issue. I think I'm probably not a good test case though. I'm pretty sure that almost all of these boot issues are to do with memory training and my memory is actually clocked down from 4133MHz to 3800MHz so not a typical setup.


----------



## buffalo2102

Sorry for the multiple posts - a problem with the site.


----------



## 99belle99

ElBerryKM13 said:


> I know this thread is for the gigabyte flagship x570 mobo but I plan to buy the aorus xtreme TRX40 and i wonder what is the consensus about the quality of these gigabyte boards? Should i get it or go with something else? Thanks


They are good boards. I've had no issues with my X570 or previous Gigabyte boards either.


----------



## wingman99

Jeffreybt said:


> So I came across an issue I normally would not have noticed.. I remember reading in this thread someone else having the issue.
> 
> Removing power from the motherboard for any extended period of time results in the the bios clearing itself and it takes quite a while of waiting at a black screen for the system to load up to change the settings back.
> 
> x570 master
> single bios switch on
> main bios switch on
> 
> ill play around with the switches later to see if it happens in dual-bios/backup bios mode


Contact Gigabyte eSupport and have them duplicate the problem, so they can make a BIOS update to fix the problem.


----------



## dansi

Yes come to think of it, the bios reset is definitely a failed mem OC. I had it once, wrote about it here. It happened after i tried only mem changes.

It's a neater way to recover, than getting hard locks on reboot. It just need some consistency and a message before you load back into windows. Some fail mem OC cant start windows, while other may load you into windows but fail in use.

I don't think it's a bug. You should test your mem OC stability to strike that out


----------



## Capu

Soeski said:


> I do manual memory OC. That's why I was bummed out, losing all my settings in the BIOS and even my saved profiles. XMP is turned off. Maybe it should be turned on?


If your profiles are gone, the BIOS switched over! It's not a BIOS issue, it's an memory training or OC issue! BIOS profiles are BIOS based, so if it switched over, you cant access your profile.


----------



## Spiczek

@athkatla with tRC to 55 worked.

Until today...

All settings are fine in the last two days. No errors, no resets, cold boots, powerless.

Today I start my PC and the three beeps came again and the BIOS is reset to default. After Shut down my PC I always make it powerless. And the last days I was at home and start the PC after sleep.

Any suggestions what can it be?

Regards


----------



## bluechris

Spiczek said:


> @athkatla with tRC to 55 worked.
> 
> 
> 
> Until today...
> 
> 
> 
> All settings are fine in the last two days. No errors, no resets, cold boots, powerless.
> 
> 
> 
> Today I start my PC and the three beeps came again and the BIOS is reset to default. After Shut down my PC I always make it powerless. And the last days I was at home and start the PC after sleep.
> 
> 
> 
> Any suggestions what can it be?
> 
> 
> 
> Regards


None knows yet and seems some people are affected by this. 
Can you dont do that till a solution is found? Also have you open a case with gigabyte support?


----------



## Jeffreybt

dansi said:


> Yes come to think of it, the bios reset is definitely a failed mem OC. I had it once, wrote about it here. It happened after i tried only mem changes.
> 
> It's a neater way to recover, than getting hard locks on reboot. It just need some consistency and a message before you load back into windows. Some fail mem OC cant start windows, while other may load you into windows but fail in use.
> 
> I don't think it's a bug. You should test your mem OC stability to strike that out


I did some testing XMP enabled, XMP disabled + stock settings, XMP disabled + "underclocked" settings all resulted it bios clearing with the power source removed.


----------



## RAINFIRE

GBT-MatthewH said:


> * Newest BETA BIOS with AGESA 1004B (11/20)*
> 
> X570 AORUS Xtreme -  F10D
> X570 AORUS Master -  F10D
> X570 AORUS Ultra-  F10D
> X570 AORUS Pro Wifi -  F10D
> X570 AORUS Pro -  F10D
> X570 I AORUS Pro (ITX)-  F10D
> X570 AORUS Elite -  F10D
> X570 AORUS Elite Wifi -  F10D
> X570 Gaming X -  F10D
> 
> If any of the links aren't working just let me know.


@GBT-MatthewH I love what you did with the new F10 BIOS proper on gigabyte.com proper website. I had to make a video on it. The Advanced CPU Setting Menu - they KILLED IT in a GREAT WAY - Gigabyte X570 Aorus F10 BIOS. All AMD's & 1usmus' Settings Put Into One Menu. I HAD TO make a video on it!

AMD Cool and Quiet - Enabled
Global C-state Control = Enabled
Power Supply Idle Control = Low Current Idle
PPC Adjustment = PState 0
CPPC = Enabled
CPPC Preferred Cores = Enabled


----------



## RAINFIRE

GBT-MatthewH said:


> * Newest BETA BIOS with AGESA 1004B (11/20)*
> 
> X570 AORUS Xtreme -  F10D
> X570 AORUS Master -  F10D
> X570 AORUS Ultra-  F10D
> X570 AORUS Pro Wifi -  F10D
> X570 AORUS Pro -  F10D
> X570 I AORUS Pro (ITX)-  F10D
> X570 AORUS Elite -  F10D
> X570 AORUS Elite Wifi -  F10D
> X570 Gaming X -  F10D
> 
> If any of the links aren't working just let me know.


 @GBT-MatthewH

I love what you did with the new F10 BIOS proper on gigabyte.com proper website. I had to make a video on it. The Advanced CPU Setting Menu - they KILLED IT in a GREAT WAY - Gigabyte X570 Aorus F10 BIOS. All AMD's & 1usmus' Settings Put Into One Menu. I HAD TO make a video on it! *EDIT* I'm getting comments that the AMD Cool and Quiet didn't make it back into all the BIOS's. What's up with that? Why was it brought back? I guess it's linked to Global C-State?

AMD Cool and Quiet - Enabled
Global C-state Control = Enabled
Power Supply Idle Control = Low Current Idle
PPC Adjustment = PState 0
CPPC = Enabled
CPPC Preferred Cores = Enabled


----------



## X570-3900X-DE

I did a lot test with real F10 BIOS, 1usmus new 1.1 Universal Power Plan on Best performance and his Memory calculator. All I can say that my system gains so much and did a few new personal records in AIDA64, CPU-Z, Cine20R.... first time ever i hit 4650 on my 3900X. 

SO it's worth to play with the settings, maybe you guys like to know.


----------



## Spiczek

bluechris said:


> None knows yet and seems some people are affected by this.
> Can you dont do that till a solution is found? Also have you open a case with gigabyte support?


Hi. No, I don't have open a support ticket. I don't understand why I must create an account for a supportticket?

Regards


----------



## Roboionator

RAINFIRE said:


> @GBT-MatthewH
> 
> I love what you did with the new F10 BIOS proper on gigabyte.com proper website. I had to make a video on it. The Advanced CPU Setting Menu - they KILLED IT in a GREAT WAY - Gigabyte X570 Aorus F10 BIOS. All AMD's & 1usmus' Settings Put Into One Menu. I HAD TO make a video on it!
> 
> AMD Cool and Quiet - Enabled
> Global C-state Control = Enabled
> Power Supply Idle Control = Low Current Idle
> PPC Adjustment = PState 0
> CPPC = Enabled
> CPPC Preferred Cores = Enabled
> 
> https://youtu.be/3lDAYvFF8Ic


Thank you


----------



## X570-3900X-DE

So my settings on F10 and PBO off no OC on CPU, with 1usmus new 1.1 Universal Power Plan on Best performance and his Memory calculator.

some personal Records..


----------



## Soeski

Capu said:


> If your profiles are gone, the BIOS switched over! It's not a BIOS issue, it's an memory training or OC issue! BIOS profiles are BIOS based, so if it switched over, you cant access your profile.


Unfortunately, my BIOS did not switch over. I keep my second BIOS older and when all was reset (and profiles gone) I was still on my same new BIOS.
I might well be memory training, but I do not know why. Warm boot is fine each day, no memory issues (in the tests I have done so far) and no errors in Windows while gaming or otherwise. Powerless for a moment is indeed a full reset. I will check my battery, it is a standard CR2032.


----------



## Soeski

X570-3900X-DE said:


> So my settings on F10 and PBO off no OC on CPU, with 1usmus new 1.1 Universal Power Plan on Best performance and his Memory calculator.
> 
> some personal Records..


I have the exact same CPU and settings you use, and my memory also runs on 3733CL16. Different chip though.
My scores are single core about 10 lower (545 CPU-Z) and 200 lower multi-core (~8200ish). So it must come down to... cooling? When doing all-core bench CPU-Z I get 4015-4025 max speed. When continuing testing they finally drop to 3975-3950 (heat throttling).
I use a custom loop 480mm rad. CPU will go up to 78C at continuous full load and lowest cooling settings. I can lower it to high 60's / low 70's when doing max cooling, that gives me 4050 all-core and then I can get about 8300 CPU-Z multi-core. But the noise... not worth the extra points


----------



## monitorhero

Hey guys, I saw Buildzoids video on the X570 I Aorus Pro Wifi since I am planning a build with it. In this part of the video https://youtu.be/m33iSRq_XJ0?t=1435
he mentions you should have a PSU with 16 gauge wiring if you plan to run a 3950x (which I do). I haven't heard of that term. From what I researched it has to do with the cables thickness. I bought the Corsai SF750 PSU and have no idea if they have 16 AWG or 18 AWG and what difference it makes. Thanks for any help.


----------



## Belliash

monitorhero said:


> Hey guys, I saw Buildzoids video on the X570 I Aorus Pro Wifi since I am planning a build with it. In this part of the video https://youtu.be/m33iSRq_XJ0?t=1435
> he mentions you should have a PSU with 16 gauge wiring if you plan to run a 3950x (which I do). I haven't heard of that term. From what I researched it has to do with the cables thickness. I bought the Corsai SF750 PSU and have no idea if they have 16 AWG or 18 AWG and what difference it makes. Thanks for any help.


4+4 pin EPS12V is 16AWG


----------



## monitorhero

Belliash said:


> 4+4 pin EPS12V is 16AWG


On the Corsair it is? Cause it sounds like Buildzoid warns of PSU that don't offer that.


----------



## X570-3900X-DE

Soeski said:


> I have the exact same CPU and settings you use, and my memory also runs on 3733CL16. Different chip though.
> My scores are single core about 10 lower (545 CPU-Z) and 200 lower multi-core (~8200ish). So it must come down to... cooling? When doing all-core bench CPU-Z I get 4015-4025 max speed. When continuing testing they finally drop to 3975-3950 (heat throttling).
> I use a custom loop 480mm rad. CPU will go up to 78C at continuous full load and lowest cooling settings. I can lower it to high 60's / low 70's when doing max cooling, that gives me 4050 all-core and then I can get about 8300 CPU-Z multi-core. But the noise... not worth the extra points


do you use the 1.1 universal Powerplan i use? well for me that was the big gain... i also have a single 480 radiator but water stay cool max cpu 68-70 if HWINFO is right... i have fans very low my water is 34-35C if i am gaming....

also check the setting PBO they must be off not on Auto, i don't think that the memory is the problem here, when cpu goes down. I would be happy if you can find the issue... 200 on multicore is a lot strange


----------



## Alex0401

Please tell me why my GIGABYTE SSD - AORUS 512 Go M.2 NVMe on my motherboard x570 Aurus Master, shows low write speeds? or is it the way it should be?
thanks


----------



## Acertified

Alex0401 said:


> Please tell me why my GIGABYTE SSD - AORUS 512 Go M.2 NVMe on my motherboard x570 Aurus Master, shows low write speeds? or is it the way it should be?
> thanks


3132.7 is good READ for PCIe GEN3. Your WRITE speeds are very low. Did you buy the New PCIe Gen4 Aorus NVME? If so, is it in the very 1st slot?


----------



## Soeski

X570-3900X-DE said:


> do you use the 1.1 universal Powerplan i use? well for me that was the big gain... i also have a single 480 radiator but water stay cool max cpu 68-70 if HWINFO is right... i have fans very low my water is 34-35C if i am gaming....
> 
> also check the setting PBO they must be off not on Auto, i don't think that the memory is the problem here, when cpu goes down. I would be happy if you can find the issue... 200 on multicore is a lot strange


Yup, 1usmus 1.1 and PBO OFF. Water temp reaches 35C when gaming, same here. 68-70 CPU is only possible when I remove my tempered glass panels of my case


----------



## TrainXIII

Anyone know why my DRAM frequency isn't running at 1:1? I entered my FSB as 1800 and Memory clock as 1800 as well in BIOS but I can't get it to run at 1:1.
I've attached my settings based on the DRAM calculator.


----------



## buffalo2102

Alex0401 said:


> Please tell me why my GIGABYTE SSD - AORUS 512 Go M.2 NVMe on my motherboard x570 Aurus Master, shows low write speeds? or is it the way it should be?
> thanks



Write speeds should be waaaay more than that. Something wrong there.


----------



## alej0

TrainXIII said:


> Anyone know why my DRAM frequency isn't running at 1:1? I entered my FSB as 1800 and Memory clock as 1800 as well in BIOS but I can't get it to run at 1:1.
> I've attached my settings based on the DRAM calculator.



Don't worry, the IF is also at 1796'4 Mhz, so it's 1:1. That frequency is due to Spread Spectrum, which reduces FSB to 99.8 Mhz instead of 100 Mhz trying to reduce EMI and increasing stability. If you disable it, then you'll get 1800 Mhz (not really cos it's still something like 99,98 Mhz)


----------



## IamEzio

Does anyone here uses fan control on SIV5 in windows? my experience with it is really bad for now. 
When I had my GTX970 it would be - on occasion, read the gpu die temp. after switching to an RX 5700 XT, it won't read it at all (EVER).

I previously used speedFan on an H77-D3H board, it worked perfectly for ever. I was able to configure temp curve based on both cpu and gpu (the highest value of the two), this horrible software (SIV5) isn't even close to the functionality of speedFan. sadly speedFan is ancient software and doesn't support new ITE chips. I didn't really find an alternative for it and such, I'm stuck using SIV5. 
The issues is that even the basic aspect GPU based fan curve is totally broken. 

I've opened a ticked to Gigabyte support asking why SIV5 won't show 'VGA' temp reading on my RX 5700 while on my GTX 970 it somewhat did work. I've waited a WHOLE week to get the following response. 
Hardware wise - the X570 Master is amazing. software wise its really leaves you with bad taste. I can't believe that we are entering Y2020 and Motherboard manufacturers still can't make decent software, that actually works and can compete with the functionality of some program from 2010.


----------



## KelSceptic

*Always listen to your guts *

Hello guys,

First of all is nice to be here. 

Now this is my system:

CPU: AMD Ryzen 7 3700X 3,8 GHz - 4.65 GHz cooling with Noctua NH-D15 SE AM4
Motherboard: Gigabyte X570 Aorus Pro BIOS Version: F10
GPU MSI GeForce RTX 2060 SUPER ARMOR OC, 8GB GDDR6, 256-bit 
RAM 16GB G.Skill Ripjaws V 16GB DDR4 3200MHz CL14 14-14-14-34 1.35v Dual Channel Kit F4-3200C16D-8GVK
SSD: Intel SSDSCKKW240H6 540s Series 240GB M.2 + Intel SSDSC2KW240H6 540s Series 240GB SATA3
Power Supply Seasonic Seasonic X-series 850W 80+ Gold
Case Fractal Design Define S Black Window
Operating System Windows 10 x64 Pro 1909
Audio: Sennheiser GSX 1000 Audio Amplifier
Monitor AOC AGON AG271QX G-Sync Compatible
Keyboard Kingston HyperX Alloy FPS Pro M Red Switch
Mouse: Logitech G403 HERO + Redragon Perdition2

After ~14years of staying away from AMD (Duron 800Mhz, Athlon 1700+, Athlon 64 3000+ Socket 939), and after seeing the potential that Ryzen3 has, I tought "what the hell, maybe I'm just biased and AMD is problems free after all, so why wouldn't I give it a try, eh?". So I did, and in July this year I've made the BIG STEP.
So, at first I was upset about the high temperatures and the high voltage, but nevermind those if everything works well. Then while playing games, I got lots of game crashes/BSODs, this is where things stared to get really ... disturbing. After couple of days/weeks of trying to figure out what is wrong, well it was the XMP 3200Mhz CL14's fault for the game crashes. Switched to 2133Mhz by disabling the XMP and I've played some months without crashes. Then F10d has arrived and after flasing it, I started getting game crashes in Diablo III even tough the ram remained at 2133Mhz. Two days ago I've flashed F10, clean installed AMD's latest Chipset drivers. Tought I should give a try to clocking the ram at 3200Mhz with XMP Profile1 On and all the values set manually, but the PC still crashes so 10mins ago I've switched again to 2133Mhz.

The only settings I change in BIOS after FACTORY RESET are:
Integrated Audio: OFF
SATA HotPlug: OFF
RAM XMP Profile: Disabled

So, what's to be done, how can I have a stable PC for the money I've payed, without selling the AMD parts and switching to Intel ? 



WhoCrashed says:

Crash dump directories:
C:\Windows
C:\Windows\Minidump

On Thu 28.11.2019 20:07:58 your computer crashed or a problem was reported
crash dump file: C:\Windows\Minidump\112819-10015-01.dmp
This was probably caused by the following module: ntoskrnl.exe (nt+0x1C14E0)
Bugcheck code: 0xA (0x2BAC837A, 0x2, 0x0, 0xFFFFF8065B87098B)
Error: IRQL_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL
file path: C:\Windows\system32\ntoskrnl.exe
product: Microsoft® Windows® Operating System
company: Microsoft Corporation
description: NT Kernel & System
Bug check description: This indicates that Microsoft Windows or a kernel-mode driver accessed paged memory at DISPATCH_LEVEL or above. This is a software bug.
This bug check belongs to the crash dump test that you have performed with WhoCrashed or other software. It means that a crash dump file was properly written out.
The crash took place in the Windows kernel. Possibly this problem is caused by another driver that cannot be identified at this time.



On Thu 28.11.2019 20:07:58 your computer crashed or a problem was reported
crash dump file: C:\Windows\MEMORY.DMP
This was probably caused by the following module: ntkrnlmp.exe (nt!setjmpex+0x8149)
Bugcheck code: 0xA (0x2BAC837A, 0x2, 0x0, 0xFFFFF8065B87098B)
Error: IRQL_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL
Bug check description: This indicates that Microsoft Windows or a kernel-mode driver accessed paged memory at DISPATCH_LEVEL or above. This is a software bug.
This bug check belongs to the crash dump test that you have performed with WhoCrashed or other software. It means that a crash dump file was properly written out.
The crash took place in the Windows kernel. Possibly this problem is caused by another driver that cannot be identified at this time.


----------



## X570-3900X-DE

TrainXIII said:


> Anyone know why my DRAM frequency isn't running at 1:1? I entered my FSB as 1800 and Memory clock as 1800 as well in BIOS but I can't get it to run at 1:1.
> I've attached my settings based on the DRAM calculator.


CPUClockcontrol on auto? or 100mhz small of is normal... i also have 1866,9 or so


----------



## X570-3900X-DE

Soeski said:


> Yup, 1usmus 1.1 and PBO OFF. Water temp reaches 35C when gaming, same here. 68-70 CPU is only possible when I remove my tempered glass panels of my case


you have some fans for air also right? not sure if your radiator fans blow in the right way out of the case ...

well i have my case closed and never get hight temps, so strange my crap is so cold here


----------



## IamEzio

KelSceptic said:


> Hello guys,
> 
> First of all is nice to be here.
> 
> Now this is my system:
> 
> CPU: AMD Ryzen 7 3700X 3,8 GHz - 4.65 GHz cooling with Noctua NH-D15 SE AM4
> Motherboard: Gigabyte X570 Aorus Pro BIOS Version: F10
> GPU MSI GeForce RTX 2060 SUPER ARMOR OC, 8GB GDDR6, 256-bit
> RAM 16GB G.Skill Ripjaws V 16GB DDR4 3200MHz CL14 14-14-14-34 1.35v Dual Channel Kit F4-3200C16D-8GVK
> SSD: Intel SSDSCKKW240H6 540s Series 240GB M.2 + Intel SSDSC2KW240H6 540s Series 240GB SATA3
> Power Supply Seasonic Seasonic X-series 850W 80+ Gold
> Case Fractal Design Define S Black Window
> Operating System Windows 10 x64 Pro 1909
> Audio: Sennheiser GSX 1000 Audio Amplifier
> Monitor AOC AGON AG271QX G-Sync Compatible
> Keyboard Kingston HyperX Alloy FPS Pro M Red Switch
> Mouse: Logitech G403 HERO + Redragon Perdition2
> 
> After ~14years of staying away from AMD (Duron 800Mhz, Athlon 1700+, Athlon 64 3000+ Socket 939), and after seeing the potential that Ryzen3 has, I tought "what the hell, maybe I'm just biased and AMD is problems free after all, so why wouldn't I give it a try, eh?". So I did, and in July this year I've made the BIG STEP.
> So, at first I was upset about the high temperatures and the high voltage, but nevermind those if everything works well. Then while playing games, I got lots of game crashes/BSODs, this is where things stared to get really ... disturbing. After couple of days/weeks of trying to figure out what is wrong, well it was the XMP 3200Mhz CL14's fault for the game crashes. Switched to 2133Mhz by disabling the XMP and I've played some months without crashes. Then F10d has arrived and after flasing it, I started getting game crashes in Diablo III even tough the ram remained at 2133Mhz. Two days ago I've flashed F10, clean installed AMD's latest Chipset drivers. Tought I should give a try to clocking the ram at 3200Mhz with XMP Profile1 On and all the values set manually, but the PC still crashes so 10mins ago I've switched again to 2133Mhz.
> 
> The only settings I change in BIOS after FACTORY RESET are:
> Integrated Audio: OFF
> SATA HotPlug: OFF
> RAM XMP Profile: Disabled
> 
> So, what's to be done, how can I have a stable PC for the money I've payed, without selling the AMD parts and switching to Intel ?


Did you buy new memory for the system or was it "known good" memory from previous build? I've bought with my 3900X and x570 Master a kit of 4X16GB of hyperX 3200CL16 memory and I've had crashes when using more than 40GB memory usage (hard locks and BSOD's), turns out I've had one bad memory stick out of the 4 and got the whole kit replaced..

Run memtestx86 on each memory stick when the stick is running XMP ( 3200C14 XMP should definitely not crash on zen2 ) you might have a bad memory and nothing wrong on the "AMD side", memtest of 2 sticks of 8GB shouldn't take long, if the stick is faulty you will usually get the errors early on the test.


----------



## X570-3900X-DE

buffalo2102 said:


> Write speeds should be waaaay more than that. Something wrong there.


check bios setting of the PCIE if that is ok as you can set something there als. not sure in what place you have it or the board will limit the ssd as of multi use with Sata or what... also read manual maybe to see if there is a limit just my ideas


----------



## KelSceptic

IamEzio said:


> Did you buy new memory for the system or was it "known good" memory from previous build? I've bought with my 3900X and x570 Master a kit of 4X16GB of hyperX 3200CL16 memory and I've had crashes when using more than 40GB memory usage (hard locks and BSOD's), turns out I've had one bad memory stick out of the 4 and got the whole kit replaced..
> 
> Run memtestx86 on each memory stick when the stick is running XMP ( 3200C14 XMP should definitely not crash on zen2 ) you might have a bad memory and nothing wrong on the "AMD side", memtest of 2 sticks of 8GB shouldn't take long, if the stick is faulty you will usually get the errors early on the test.


Thanks for the quick response.

The memory was bought for this system. I've run multiple MEMTESTS at 3200Mhz without any problems. Any other suggestions are welcome.

The thing that worries me the most and made me "WRITE" and RANT about this in the end was the BSODs with the memory at 2133Mhz after the F10D bios FLASH. Those BSODs were the worst I've seen, the PC could not even make memory dump and after 1-2 minutes of staying BSOD at 0%, it resets and then just STAYS at POST without booting. The keyboard input works since if I CTRL+ALT+DEL, the PC rebots, but it still sits at BIOS POST and I can't enter BIOS or BOOT menu F12. The only way to make the system bootable again is to poweroff and then power on.


----------



## X570-3900X-DE

why you don't use xmp profile... my board also did not like it to much to not use xmp... after you can set the setting faster...


----------



## KelSceptic

X570-3900X-DE said:


> why you don't use xmp profile... my board also did not like it to much to not use xmp... after you can set the setting faster...


Guess it is for me. XMP Profile OFF, because if it is ON, the PC crashes every day.


----------



## nangu

IamEzio said:


> Does anyone here uses fan control on SIV5 in windows? my experience with it is really bad for now.
> When I had my GTX970 it would be - on occasion, read the gpu die temp. after switching to an RX 5700 XT, it won't read it at all (EVER).
> 
> I previously used speedFan on an H77-D3H board, it worked perfectly for ever. I was able to configure temp curve based on both cpu and gpu (the highest value of the two), this horrible software (SIV5) isn't even close to the functionality of speedFan. sadly speedFan is ancient software and doesn't support new ITE chips. I didn't really find an alternative for it and such, I'm stuck using SIV5.
> The issues is that even the basic aspect GPU based fan curve is totally broken.
> 
> I've opened a ticked to Gigabyte support asking why SIV5 won't show 'VGA' temp reading on my RX 5700 while on my GTX 970 it somewhat did work. I've waited a WHOLE week to get the following response.
> Hardware wise - the X570 Master is amazing. software wise its really leaves you with bad taste. I can't believe that we are entering Y2020 and Motherboard manufacturers still can't make decent software, that actually works and can compete with the functionality of some program from 2010.



Hi, I suggest to you to try Argus Monitor (https://www.argusmonitor.com/en/index.php) and forget about that crap Gigabyte software. It's not free, but you can try it full for 30 days and then take a decision if it's worth the price.

On the Master, the problem this software has is it can't control the three fan connectors on the second ITE chip (Sys Fans 4, 5 and 6), but you can drive the others connectors by drawing curves, and to mix up to four temperature sensors per fan connector. I'm on a nVidia graphics card and it reads the GPU temp sensor, I don't know about Navi cards tough, but you can try it for free.

As far as I could search, there is no other software which presents the functionality Speedfan had before.


----------



## Soeski

X570-3900X-DE said:


> you have some fans for air also right? not sure if your radiator fans blow in the right way out of the case ...
> 
> well i have my case closed and never get hight temps, so strange my crap is so cold here


Well, to be honest my Thermaltake Level 20 XT is not the best in dissipating heat. My radiator is built in the top of the case, with fans in a push config. They push the hot air through the rad.... against the tempered glass roof of the case. 
That air then goes sideways to exit the case (and I feel hot air coming out) between the top panel and side panels (also tempered glass). I run my fans at the lowest speeds, so that gives me temps of 78C at max load (and 35C water).
When I up the fan speed, or remove the top panel the temps drop 10C, when I remove the side panels as well it drops even more. So it's a choice I've made. This case, 11 fans, 480mm rad with GPU cooling as well, low noise == higher temps == lower boosts.


----------



## heezflash

@KelSceptic did u set your volltage for your memory ? if not try that just scroll down abit, also what slots are ya using on the board? 2+4 ?


----------



## Acertified

Soeski said:


> Well, to be honest my Thermaltake Level 20 XT is not the best in dissipating heat. My radiator is built in the top of the case, with fans in a push config. They push the hot air through the rad.... against the tempered glass roof of the case.
> That air then goes sideways to exit the case (and I feel hot air coming out) between the top panel and side panels (also tempered glass). I run my fans at the lowest speeds, so that gives me temps of 78C at max load (and 35C water).
> When I up the fan speed, or remove the top panel the temps drop 10C, when I remove the side panels as well it drops even more. So it's a choice I've made. This case, 11 fans, 480mm rad with GPU cooling as well, low noise == higher temps == lower boosts.


Why are you Blowing the HOT AIR from inside of the case through the radiator? You always want Cool, Fresh air going through the radiator to cool the fluid inside. If you really are pushing Hot Air through the radiator then you are defeating the whole purpose of Water Cooling.


----------



## KelSceptic

heezflash said:


> @KelSceptic did u set your volltage for your memory ? if not try that just scroll down abit, also what slots are ya using on the board? 2+4 ?


I've never modified the 1.35V voltage for the memory. 2 mins ago I've swapped the memory from slots 1-3 to 2-4, as a recomendation from reddit. Why did you asked me about the slots ?


----------



## X570-3900X-DE

Soeski said:


> Well, to be honest my Thermaltake Level 20 XT is not the best in dissipating heat. My radiator is built in the top of the case, with fans in a push config. They push the hot air through the rad.... against the tempered glass roof of the case.
> That air then goes sideways to exit the case (and I feel hot air coming out) between the top panel and side panels (also tempered glass). I run my fans at the lowest speeds, so that gives me temps of 78C at max load (and 35C water).
> When I up the fan speed, or remove the top panel the temps drop 10C, when I remove the side panels as well it drops even more. So it's a choice I've made. This case, 11 fans, 480mm rad with GPU cooling as well, low noise == higher temps == lower boosts.


ok i understand, still strange when the water is 35 that the cpu is so hot... can you make the pump faster?, just played about 25 min water was 34-35c, GPU 38at 2025mhz and cpu was 50-60 max peak 68 but after then temps go down... all core 4.3 so not bad, so not sure why your them is high as the water is same here.

did you check if the in and out is the right way at the cpu cooler?


----------



## heezflash

yea i have not tested it now, try bumbing that voltage up 0.1 to 1.36 or so, on my pro board the voltage flux abit and if there is heavy load the mem will dropp to 1.34 or so! check with hwmonitor what yourvoltage is, it could also be your powersuply that sudenly droppes current.
is a recommendation from pretty mutch all vendors of mb that u used 2 and 4 first


----------



## KelSceptic

heezflash said:


> yea i have not tested it now, try bumbing that voltage up 0.1 to 1.36 or so, on my pro board the voltage flux abit and if there is heavy load the mem will dropp to 1.34 or so! check with hwmonitor what yourvoltage is, it could also be your powersuply that sudenly droppes current.
> is a recommendation from pretty mutch all vendors of mb that u used 2 and 4 first


Seems I've missed that note. But I do recognize I've havent RTFM for stuff like this since ... 2000s  Since all builds were OK untill now, I've never found out about this 2-4 thing.
Gonna see if it woks, crossing my fingers.
Thank you.

P.S.: In the damn manual:

When enabling Dual Channel mode with two or four memory modules, it is recommended that memory of the same capacity, brand, speed, and chips be used. For optimum performance, when enabling Dual Channel mode with two memory modules, we recommend that you install them in the DDR4_A2 and DDR4_B2 sockets

Thanks Heezflash


----------



## X570-3900X-DE

KelSceptic said:


> Seems I've missed that note. But I do recognize I've havent RTFM for stuff like this since ... 2000s  Since all builds were OK untill now, I've never found out about this 2-4 thing.
> Gonna see if it woks, crossing my fingers.
> Thank you.


it should say use Dim A2, B2 in the manual...so thats the same as 2/4


----------



## X570-3900X-DE

also did a quick test... got 1.36 as min setting with xmp custom setting, if i go down to 1.35 and save it boot up the next restart crash and bios reset . so that means it is very sensitive and if there is something not good its will not work... and stock XMP is 1.35 for me funny... just with the faster 3733 as of 3600 is a little higher... i mean 0.01 is nothing but crash


----------



## heezflash

pal said:


> whaT? I add positive offset only +0.15 and I got vcore top at 1.63V. I usualy play with negative offset, up to +0.1V but ~-0.05v seems to work.





KelSceptic said:


> Seems I've missed that note. But I do recognize I've havent RTFM for stuff like this since ... 2000s  Since all builds were OK untill now, I've never found out about this 2-4 thing.
> Gonna see if it woks, crossing my fingers.
> Thank you.
> 
> P.S.: In the damn manual:
> 
> When enabling Dual Channel mode with two or four memory modules, it is recommended that memory of the same capacity, brand, speed, and chips be used. For optimum performance, when enabling Dual Channel mode with two memory modules, we recommend that you install them in the DDR4_A2 and DDR4_B2 sockets
> 
> Thanks Heezflash


 yea, no prob, hope it works for ya


----------



## X570-3900X-DE

Soeski said:


> Well, to be honest my Thermaltake Level 20 XT is not the best in dissipating heat. My radiator is built in the top of the case, with fans in a push config. They push the hot air through the rad.... against the tempered glass roof of the case.
> That air then goes sideways to exit the case (and I feel hot air coming out) between the top panel and side panels (also tempered glass). I run my fans at the lowest speeds, so that gives me temps of 78C at max load (and 35C water).
> When I up the fan speed, or remove the top panel the temps drop 10C, when I remove the side panels as well it drops even more. So it's a choice I've made. This case, 11 fans, 480mm rad with GPU cooling as well, low noise == higher temps == lower boosts.


so here me details 20-25 min play Modern warfare, after a mem test and CPU-Z and up to 8490 score so all good... I realy hope you find the issue


----------



## IamEzio

nangu said:


> Hi, I suggest to you to try Argus Monitor (https://www.argusmonitor.com/en/index.php) and forget about that crap Gigabyte software. It's not free, but you can try it full for 30 days and then take a decision if it's worth the price.
> 
> On the Master, the problem this software has is it can't control the three fan connectors on the second ITE chip (Sys Fans 4, 5 and 6), but you can drive the others connectors by drawing curves, and to mix up to four temperature sensors per fan connector. I'm on a nVidia graphics card and it reads the GPU temp sensor, I don't know about Navi cards tough, but you can try it for free.
> 
> As far as I could search, there is no other software which presents the functionality Speedfan had before.


Thanks. I've actually did download and installed argus monitor after writing my post, and uninstalling SIV. It was updated a month ago to support navi, so that's good.
I did notice the issue with the second ITE chip, which kinda sucks right now because I do have 4 fans connected to the second ITE chip (2 through an 8 port Powered PWM splitter, 2 directly) so I will need to reroute some of the fans to make it work and I won't be able to control them individually. 20$ price isn't an issue - shame though that the license is for 3 years and not permanent..) I might disconnect the PC tomorrow and plug all fans to the first controller and give it ago for a few days. On my old H77-D3H board I've also had 2 controllable channels so its not the end of the world. What does make me angry is that this board has great hardware for fan controlling, and is being gimped by this crap software and even worse the "response" I get when opening a support ticket about a legitimate issue.

Its also shame that Argus can't control the IT8792E chip, the states to support it for a long time. It would at least make the situation somewhat tolerable.


----------



## matthew87

KelSceptic said:


> So, at first I was upset about the high temperatures and the high voltage, but nevermind those if everything works well.


There's nothing wrong with Ryzen's temperatures or voltages. 

I've never once seen my 3800x exceed 65 degrees C in any workload. 

Even in stress testing and benchmarks i've never seen it hit 70c. If anything AMD's Ryzen chips can run cooler than comparable performance Intel counterparts because they don't cheap out on the integrated heat spreader 

As others have suggested, memory or memory fault is your likely issue. 

While i do personally feel Gigabyte's X570 boards are let down by sub par BIOS design, I haven't had a single stability problem with my X570 Master and 3800x since the day i built the machine. 

4 x 8GB 32000Mhz Samsung B die RAM, overclocked to 3600mhz C16, not one WHEA error, BSOD or crash.


----------



## Soeski

Acertified said:


> Why are you Blowing the HOT AIR from inside of the case through the radiator? You always want Cool, Fresh air going through the radiator to cool the fluid inside. If you really are pushing Hot Air through the radiator then you are defeating the whole purpose of Water Cooling.


Yeah I have not made that clear. There is no "hot" air in the case ofc, what should be hot? Both CPU and GPU are water cooled, no other cards in there and the case is HUGE. Only M.2 drives. And I have 4x 12cm intake and 2x 20cm intake fans. 5x 12cm outtake, of which 4x 12cm through the rad. So fresh air comes in, the rad-fans push that through the rad out of the case. As my coolant never goes higher than 35C, I figured I'm fine 
With the top off and the fans at a higher speed, my coolant drops to 28-29C at continuous full load. And thus the CPU temp drops significantly. I'm trying to get the best out of it at lowest RPM fan speed and case closed, and I think I am there. It's just not as high as other people achieve, but silence is more important to me.


----------



## X570-3900X-DE

matthew87 said:


> There's nothing wrong with Ryzen's temperatures or voltages.
> 
> I've never once seen my 3800x exceed 65 degrees C in any workload.
> 
> Even in stress testing and benchmarks i've never seen it hit 70c. If anything AMD's Ryzen chips can run cooler than comparable performance Intel counterparts because they don't cheap out on the integrated heat spreader
> 
> As others have suggested, memory or memory fault is your likely issue.
> 
> While i do personally feel Gigabyte's X570 boards are let down by sub par BIOS design, I haven't had a single stability problem with my X570 Master and 3800x since the day i built the machine.
> 
> 4 x 8GB 32000Mhz Samsung B die RAM, overclocked to 3600mhz C16, not one WHEA error, BSOD or crash.


what temp do you take as base the CPU or CPU CCD1 oder CCD2 when you say not more then 65


----------



## X570-3900X-DE

so my stress test show about 70c on the CPU but the water is 30 strange... well maybe the 3900x gets hot


----------



## Medizinmann

Alex0401 said:


> Please tell me why my GIGABYTE SSD - AORUS 512 Go M.2 NVMe on my motherboard x570 Aurus Master, shows low write speeds? or is it the way it should be?
> thanks


 It is a known bug... Enable and disable cache to fix it. https://www.reddit.com/r/Amd/comments/cnyjtq/why_is_my_gen_4_m2_nvme_gigabyte_ssd_slow/ Hopefully a firmware update will fix it soon permanently. Greetings, Medizinmann


----------



## Acertified

Medizinmann said:


> It is a known bug... Enable and disable cache to fix it. https://www.reddit.com/r/Amd/comments/cnyjtq/why_is_my_gen_4_m2_nvme_gigabyte_ssd_slow/ Hopefully a firmware update will fix it soon permanently. Greetings, Medizinmann


If it's a known bug, why is everyone NOT experiencing it? Are you stating that it is specific to the Aorus NVME only? Is it only an issue with the 4K?


----------



## Medizinmann

Acertified said:


> If it's a known bug, why is everyone NOT experiencing it? Are you stating that it is specific to the Aorus NVME only? Is it only an issue with the 4K?



The numbers you are now showing are fine.
I had the issue of low read speeds - while write speed stayed above 4000 MB/s my read speed dropped to just above 2000MB/s – disabling and reenabling cache fixed this issue for now.
Another user in this forum reported the same experience…also using a Aorus Gen4 NVME SSD.

I would assume the bug is specific for Gen4 drives since all of them use the same controller from Phision. I found some report from a user using a Sabra Rocket Gen4 and one from a user with a Microcenter branded drive.
Some People report a connection to BIOS-Updates of the motherboard.

https://forums.tomshardware.com/threads/why-is-my-gen-4-m-2-nvme-gigabyte-ssd-slow.3510526/
https://www.reddit.com/r/Amd/comments/czg84a/ssd_and_nvme_slow_write_performance/

Greetings,
Medizinmann


----------



## Acertified

My Read speeds NEVER went below 4000MB/s during any test since I have had my NVME. It is the Corsair MP600 1TB.


----------



## rastaviper

KelSceptic said:


> Seems I've missed that note. But I do recognize I've havent RTFM for stuff like this since ... 2000s  Since all builds were OK untill now, I've never found out about this 2-4 thing.
> 
> Gonna see if it woks, crossing my fingers.
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> P.S.: In the damn manual:
> 
> 
> 
> When enabling Dual Channel mode with two or four memory modules, it is recommended that memory of the same capacity, brand, speed, and chips be used. For optimum performance, when enabling Dual Channel mode with two memory modules, we recommend that you install them in the DDR4_A2 and DDR4_B2 sockets
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Heezflash


So the problem after all was that you haven't checked the manual's suggestion for the memory setup?

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Medizinmann

Acertified said:


> My Read speeds NEVER went below 4000MB/s during any test since I have had my NVME. It is the Corsair MP600 1TB.



That is good for you...
Most users experiencing this bug see drops in write speed.
BTW: I didn't see any reports about Corsair drives...so far...
As I said - some users see this behaviour (see also linked sites).
And for some of them (including me) disabling and reenabling the cache helped.

Greetings,
Medizinmann


----------



## Acertified

FYI... The Gen4 Corsair drive and the Gen 4 Aorus Drive are the exact same Phison drives. Hardware wise there is Zero difference except for the heatsinks. The only difference would possibly be the code written for the firmware.


----------



## Medizinmann

Acertified said:


> FYI... The Gen4 Corsair drive and the Gen 4 Aorus Drive are the exact same Phison drives. Hardware wise there is Zero difference except for the heatsinks. The only difference would possibly be the code written for the firmware.


 Yes...and my hope is that this bug gets fixed with a firmware update soon. 

Greetings,
Medizinmann


----------



## Acertified

The Corsair already had a Firmware update a few weeks ago but we didn't experience any slow reads even with the old firmware. With these being the exact same physical drives I wonder if Corsair's firmware can be used on the Aorus drive or if the manufacturers put some codeing in to only recognize their own.


----------



## MrToast99

I have a MP600 1TB and I think part of the issue might be the tools people are using. Below are back to back test first with v7 then with the older v6

In the past when I first got my drive and board i'm pretty sure there was solid speeds reported from the v6 but perhaps the Phison firmware in combination with current windows / AMD drivers have altered some behavior.


----------



## matthew87

X570-3900X-DE said:


> what temp do you take as base the CPU or CPU CCD1 oder CCD2 when you say not more then 65


The 3800x only has one CCD. 

Tctl and Tdie, neither surpasses 65c. 

No throttling or issues boosting to 4.525ghz. 

Ryzen 3xxx series are pretty power efficient and easy to cool


----------



## RojoVerdeCiejo

@KelSceptic Besides following the manual instructions by having memory in DDR4_A2 and DDR4_B2 sockets (2+4). Voltage may need a small increase. My G.Skill 32GB (16gb x 2) memory sticks always needed a small increase to get XMP on this and on the previous board.


----------



## KelSceptic

matthew87 said:


> There's nothing wrong with Ryzen's temperatures or voltages.
> 
> I've never once seen my 3800x exceed 65 degrees C in any workload.


I was refering to the IDLE temps and voltages, sitting at 50degrees and 1.45v. Maybe it was the new tech that had the CPU latency drop to 1-2ms instead of 30ms latency, and making the CPU being more "responsive" than it should while IDLE. All that was mostly "fixed" with some August AGESA version.
Now the CPU keeps swinging between 35-47degrees while 0% CPU LOAD / IDLE and the voltage at 0.9-1.2.




rastaviper said:


> So the problem after all was that you haven't checked the manual's suggestion for the memory setup?
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


Yes, seems like RTFM is still a thing 
I really hope it is only my fault, and now everything would work as intended.




RojoVerdeCiejo said:


> @KelSceptic Besides following the manual instructions by having memory in DDR4_A2 and DDR4_B2 sockets (2+4). Voltage may need a small increase. My G.Skill 32GB (16gb x 2) memory sticks always needed a small increase to get XMP on this and on the previous board.


Will try that if it will crash with Auto XMP


----------



## Alex0401

Medizinmann said:


> That is good for you...
> Most users experiencing this bug see drops in write speed.
> BTW: I didn't see any reports about Corsair drives...so far...
> As I said - some users see this behaviour (see also linked sites).
> And for some of them (including me) disabling and reenabling the cache helped.
> 
> Greetings,
> Medizinmann


Sorry, where does the cache turn on?


----------



## matthew87

KelSceptic said:


> I was refering to the IDLE temps and voltages, sitting at 50degrees


There's something wrong with your CPU cooling setup then

I live in Australia, in the driest state in the driest continent on this planet where even in late Spring we've already had 42c days. 

Never ever once has my CPU 'idled' at 50c. 

My CPU right now is idling at 29.8c, 7.8c above ambient. 




> 1.45v


It doesn't work like that. 

Right now my 3800x is idling at desktop with 1.45v at 8.56 amps

1.45v x 8.56amps is a insignificant 12.4 watts. Most i5 to i7 laptop CPUs can draw more power than that. 

If my CPU cooler can't adequately cool 12.4 watts of pure heat then there's something very wrong. 

When idle / low usage, Ryzen will park cores and alternate the primary 'boosted' core to spread the heat and load over the CCD. There's a vast difference in terms of heat, wear and tear and so forth between a core getting 1.45v for a matter of milliseconds to that same voltage applied for minutes or hours. 

Additionally, most software based sensors including HWINFO cannot poll the CPU fast enough to actually see how much voltage / amperage an individual core is getting. By default HWINFO only polls the CPU's sensors every 2 seconds, modern CPUs are capable of changing frequency, volts and amperage hundreds to thousands of times in that space.


----------



## Carbonic

matthew87 said:


> There's something wrong with your CPU cooling setup then
> 
> I live in Australia, in the driest state in the driest continent on this planet where even in late Spring we've already had 42c days.
> 
> Never ever once has my CPU 'idled' at 50c.
> 
> My CPU right now is idling at 29.8c, 7.8c above ambient.


I have a 3900X + X570 Master with a giant Dark Rock Pro 4 cooler on it in a very well ventilated case (3xNoctua 140mm intake, 2x140mm Corsair outtake) and it idles at 40-50c at default BIOS settings according to HWinfo64 and Ryzen Master.
So it seems quite normal to me.


----------



## gsxr1000

Carbonic said:


> I have a 3900X + X570 Master with a giant Dark Rock Pro 4 cooler on it in a very well ventilated case (3xNoctua 140mm intake, 2x140mm Corsair outtake) and it idles at 40-50c at default BIOS settings according to HWinfo64 and Ryzen Master.
> So it seems quite normal to me.



Hi, with a 3900x , in power management use "AMD Ryzen Balanced" and set cpu minimal state @ 59% , your idle frequency will be @ 2200 mhz, and lower temp ^^



You can see my best setting (negative offset + PBO config) and idle temp here (@ ambiant temp 19°C): https://linx.li/ybkiypor.png


----------



## Soeski

Carbonic said:


> I have a 3900X + X570 Master with a giant Dark Rock Pro 4 cooler on it in a very well ventilated case (3xNoctua 140mm intake, 2x140mm Corsair outtake) and it idles at 40-50c at default BIOS settings according to HWinfo64 and Ryzen Master.
> So it seems quite normal to me.


I had the same with aircooling. Idle between 40-50, even when cores went to sleep. I thought it was normal. Now I idle at <30. When not idle (meaning my background tasks are running like RGB software, Onedrive, Plex, Afterburner, HWI, Backup software, etc etc... my CPU is constantly (light) loaded and hovers around 48-50. What did I change? Ditched my Wraith Prism for proper water cooling. 
A Dark Rock Pro 4 should not idle at 40-50C, except when you have background tasks running that constantly that take 8-10% CPU power on many or all cores. It should also be able to reach low 30's when really idle, with Ryzen Balanced plan (default, no changes needed).
My "problem" is, my pc is never really idle because of all the background software. Do not even have to have any foreground programs running, just background (TSR's) is enough to never make my 3900X go to sleep at all and constantly be at 1.4V


----------



## Ohim

Wendel explained that he found out certain coolers are just bad at cooling Zen2 because of how the heat pipes are arranged compared to the chipplets inside. But i can`t say i followed the video to remember which model was good ... 

Made a simple diagram on the two variants of coolers.


----------



## IamEzio

Ohim said:


> Wendel explained that he found out certain coolers are just bad at cooling Zen2 because of how the heat pipes are arranged compared to the chipplets inside. But i can`t say i followed the video to remember which model was good ...
> 
> Made a simple diagram on the two variants of coolers.


Noctua Posted on their website that they did the test and found no evidence that this statement is true. 

https://noctua.at/en/there-are-clai...o-varying-processor-temperatures-is-this-true


----------



## astralmind

*Issues when rebooting/powering on Bios F10, Help please*

Well.. just put together my Ryzen 3600/Aorus Elite/XPG 3200 CAS16 HynixCJR Die build and it's kind of working but I need some help.

I got everything running stable in Windows 10, off Bios F10 with the lastest drivers. Gaming, benching etc.. all good no issues. Running RAM in XMP as specd.

However, whenever I boot or reboot, I always get stuck on a black screen with a non-blinking cursor for quite a while (haven't timed but longer than an overall average boot) before the Aorus Splash screen appears, from there the boot time is average. Bios settings are sticking, no 'reset to default'. The only odd this is that I get the Windows sound for new hardware detected (ie, like when you plug in a USB device for example) everything I log back in windows. I have 5 USB3 HDs and I suspect some (or all?) are the culprits here as my Bittorent list now constantly rechecks files which it didn't do before. 

So a possible problem with USB ? Could it be related to my reboot/booting issues ?

As well, I have had absolutely no luck fiddling with RAM timings, following DRAM calculator to the most minute detail, even in 'safe' config when trying to push the ram @ 3600 which seems odd as most seem to be successful in this area ? 


I did not format and reinstall Windows - this was a mobo swap but see no conflicts under device manager and I had scrubbed registry entries and drivers as best I could prior to the upgrade.

THanks!


----------



## Soeski

astralmind said:


> Well.. just put together my Ryzen 3600/Aorus Elite/XPG 3200 CAS16 HynixCJR Die build and it's kind of working but I need some help.
> 
> I got everything running stable in Windows 10, off Bios F10 with the lastest drivers. Gaming, benching etc.. all good no issues. Running RAM in XMP as specd.
> 
> However, whenever I boot or reboot, I always get stuck on a black screen with a non-blinking cursor for quite a while (haven't timed but longer than an overall average boot) before the Aorus Splash screen appears, from there the boot time is average. Bios settings are sticking, no 'reset to default'. The only odd this is that I get the Windows sound for new hardware detected (ie, like when you plug in a USB device for example) everything I log back in windows. I have 5 USB3 HDs and I suspect some (or all?) are the culprits here as my Bittorent list now constantly rechecks files which it didn't do before.
> 
> So a possible problem with USB ? Could it be related to my reboot/booting issues ?
> 
> As well, I have had absolutely no luck fiddling with RAM timings, following DRAM calculator to the most minute detail, even in 'safe' config when trying to push the ram @ 3600 which seems odd as most seem to be successful in this area ?
> 
> 
> I did not format and reinstall Windows - this was a mobo swap but see no conflicts under device manager and I had scrubbed registry entries and drivers as best I could prior to the upgrade.
> 
> THanks!


This is probably because your USB devices are initialized before boot. You can change the option in the BIOS to not do that on your USB devices (or enable FAST boot). That might solve it.


----------



## KelSceptic

Carbonic said:


> I have a 3900X + X570 Master with a giant Dark Rock Pro 4 cooler on it in a very well ventilated case (3xNoctua 140mm intake, 2x140mm Corsair outtake) and it idles at 40-50c at default BIOS settings according to HWinfo64 and Ryzen Master.
> So it seems quite normal to me.


It is perfectly normal for AMD, indeed. And I'm using NH D15 SE-AM4.

But after 15years of using Intel CPUs that were staying at 30-35degrees in idle with Steam, Battle.net, Logitech Gaming Software and so on in the system tray, most of us users who made the move to Intel, didn't found this 50degrees [email protected] too "normal".

community.amd.com/thread/244048

" I have a Rzyen 5 3600 with many less cores than yours and use a Cooler Master 212 EVO with Noctua NT-H1 on mine. Mine can run 24/7 full load and never go over 73 degrees. My idle is between 35 and 50 typically. These things are VERY DYNAMIC and swing temperature like no processor I have used before however. You just can't compare them to what we have used in the past."


Like I said, it was a big change that needed time to adjust to. We alwasy knew AMD are know for being winter heaters, but we never expected this out of Ryzen 2 3000 seriers since it was 7nm tech.


----------



## Ohim

IamEzio said:


> Noctua Posted on their website that they did the test and found no evidence that this statement is true.
> 
> https://noctua.at/en/there-are-clai...o-varying-processor-temperatures-is-this-true


Fair enough ... like i said .. i didn`t followed on the matter and neither did any test.


----------



## astralmind

*astralmind*



Soeski said:


> This is probably because your USB devices are initialized before boot. You can change the option in the BIOS to not do that on your USB devices (or enable FAST boot). That might solve it.


Just tried fast boot and it didn't have any impact, thanks for the tip though. Once I get to the Gigabyte splash screen things are smooth (normal boot time I'd say) it's really the lock up between the Post Sound with a black screen until the Gigabyte Splash screen that takes forever and bothers me.


----------



## Marius A

matthew87 said:


> The 3800x only has one CCD.
> 
> Tctl and Tdie, neither surpasses 65c.
> 
> No throttling or issues boosting to 4.525ghz.
> 
> Ryzen 3xxx series are pretty power efficient and easy to cool


hi what cooling and motherboard do you have?


----------



## Medizinmann

Alex0401 said:


> Sorry, where does the cache turn on?



I disabled and reenabled in RAIDXpert - since I run a RAID array.
For you the SSD Toolbox from Gigabyte should do the job.

Greetings,
Medizinmann


----------



## Waltc

alej0 said:


> Don't worry, the IF is also at 1796'4 Mhz, so it's 1:1. That frequency is due to Spread Spectrum, which reduces FSB to 99.8 Mhz instead of 100 Mhz trying to reduce EMI and increasing stability. If you disable it, then you'll get 1800 Mhz (not really cos it's still something like 99,98 Mhz)



Easily overcome...


1) Set Spread Spectrum to Disabled


2) set BCLCK to 100.62MHz (or thereabouts)


I'm stable at 100.62MHz.


Note: if you elect to do 2 above first before you adjust Spread Spectrum, the SSC bios entry will disappear, and you will have to set BCLK back to auto before you can see the SSC entry again, so take care of Spread Spectrum disabled first.


----------



## Waltc

KelSceptic said:


> Like I said, it was a big change that needed time to adjust to. We alwasy knew AMD are know for being winter heaters, but we never expected this out of Ryzen 2 3000 seriers since it was 7nm tech.



Never expected what?.. TDP on these cpus is 95C. 35-50C idle is barely half of that. Speaking of winter, it's winter here and I no longer run the AC and the ambient temp in the room is a few degrees higher than in the summer, when I keep things cooled to 68-70F. So, no surprise that in summer--like this past July, for instance--my 3600X idles @ 28C-38C--while now in a heated space (same room) the same chip idles @ ~45C. Well within safety and design parameters, of course. Not only is it an intrinsically far more secure CPU than anything Intel is selling today, it's far more sophisticated, as well. Yep, AMD has raised the bar significantly. 



I imagine another "big change" you had to endure was the much better performance from the Zen 2, eh?... Intel is enduring the same "big change" itself, I hear...


----------



## pills85

@GBT-MatthewH

Hey, I just wanted to notify you guys that whatever slowed down the PCIe 3.0 NVMe SSDs seems to be fully fixed now with the latest BIOS on my Elite - at least for me.
Both the MP510 (connected via the CPU lanes) and the 960 Evo (connected via the chipset lanes) now perform very well and the performance is very consistent - no matter if I have PCIe 3.0 or PCIe 4.0 enforced via the BIOS, which is really nice!

One question though: 
I've noticed the new remark when clicking on that option in BIOS that 'PCIe 3.0 devices will have their best bandwidth with PCIe 3.0 enforced'. I'd like to do a little Raid 0 setup with Gen 3 SSDs and to make sure the 4 chipset lanes aren't the limiting factor in that Raid setup, it would be nice to have PCIe 4.0 enforced all the time. The SSDs seem to do just fine with it now.
But are there any concerns regarding GPU performance, enforcing PCIe 4.0 while using a PCIe 3.0 GPU? 
I have a Vega 56 (BIOS flash to Vega 64) running at the moment, both for a bit of gaming as well as Boinc crunching for science. I find it hard to benchmark reliably because of its rather volatile boost behavior, so I can't really tell if there's a difference with PCIe either set to 3.0 or 4.0.
Any thoughts about that by you would be highly appreciated! By all of you guys, of course!


----------



## Frietkot Louis

Carbonic said:


> I have a 3900X + X570 Master with a giant Dark Rock Pro 4 cooler on it in a very well ventilated case (3xNoctua 140mm intake, 2x140mm Corsair outtake) and it idles at 40-50c at default BIOS settings according to HWinfo64 and Ryzen Master.
> So it seems quite normal to me.


Well that seems rather high to me, I am currently at 35 degrees idle with a noctua NH-12A (but *with* liquid metal).

Before this noctua and liquid metal it was about 40 degrees C.

Please note that I've put in a negative V offset of about -0.9xx Volt with High load line calibration, finding the right offset might help..... Every processor is different though (I just don't like those 1.5V whatever AMD might be telling....)


----------



## astralmind

*HWInfo ? Aorus Elite F10*

My scores in Cinebench dropped from 3454 to 3240 on my 3600 and I haven't changed a thing which I thought was odd (Cool n Quiet off, XMP ram that's all rest is stock). With PBO on I get the exact same result however PPT under Ryzen Master shows a much lower load (50%) while with PBO off it stays at 100% still giving me the same result - According to what I see in Ryzen Master, my cores are topping off at 3960 mhz, while running Cinebench.

Here's the weird one: 

I started HWInfo for the heck of it and with Ryzen Master Off and mostly idle and I get this: https://ibb.co/d0Lj9Nr

Basically HWInfo report my all core at 4150 constantly and the Vcore pushed at 1.45 non stop which seems a bit crazy, in IDLE.

When I run Cinebench ,my vCore drops to 1.32 and my core run at 3960 mhz.. in full load - https://ibb.co/pfkGVtQ

Clearly, there is something odd going on, any help would be much appreciated.


----------



## Carbonic

Frietkot Louis said:


> Well that seems rather high to me, I am currently at 35 degrees idle with a noctua NH-12A (but *with* liquid metal).
> 
> Before this noctua and liquid metal it was about 40 degrees C.
> 
> Please note that I've put in a negative V offset of about -0.9xx Volt with High load line calibration, finding the right offset might help..... Every processor is different though (I just don't like those 1.5V whatever AMD might be telling....)


My idle is just having the computer running after boot. If I do a clean boot with Slack, Discord, services etc. not running in the background I also get 35c idle temps. It's kinda crazy that 1-3% background CPU usage is 15c extra but that's where we are with 7nm it seems.
Everything is running well at default though, have 3600mhz memory 1:1 and get around 7000+ Cinebench R20 multicore scores and 500+ single-core scores with a core running ~4550mhz. 
Have a 360 AIO on it's way as well so future cooling should be handled as well and perhaps then I will play with PBO.


----------



## Nijo

astralmind said:


> Just tried fast boot and it didn't have any impact, thanks for the tip though. Once I get to the Gigabyte splash screen things are smooth (normal boot time I'd say) it's really the lock up between the Post Sound with a black screen until the Gigabyte Splash screen that takes forever and bothers me.


Unplug any USB-(Backup-)Drive and try again. If it´s faster, you´ll know why.


----------



## matthew87

KelSceptic said:


> Like I said, it was a big change that needed time to adjust to. We alwasy knew AMD are know for being winter heaters, but we never expected this out of Ryzen 2 3000 seriers since it was 7nm tech.


There does appear to be some voltage / power regulation control issues with the dual CCD CPUs like the 3900x going off various forums and reddit posts from owners. 

I'd imaging it's BIOS / Firmware / AGESA immaturity and will be fixes with the next round of updates. A lot of users with this issues have said a -200mv vcore offset in BIOS and or updating to the latest Ryzen power plan have dramatically improved idle temps. 

As i said, my 3800x right now is sipping 12 watts of power and idling at 29 degrees Celsius. That's with a Corsair 280mm AIO cooler on its 'quiet' fan and lowest speed pump setting. 

It's not hot or a 'winter heater', and with IHS is far easier to cool than my old Intel X79 and X99 platforms.



Marius A said:


> hi what cooling and motherboard do you have?


I have Aorus Master and 3800x and cooled by a Corsair H110i


----------



## bigcid10

matthew87 said:


> There does appear to be some voltage / power regulation control issues with the dual CCD CPUs like the 3900x going off various forums and reddit posts from owners.
> 
> I'd imaging it's BIOS / Firmware / AGESA immaturity and will be fixes with the next round of updates. A lot of users with this issues have said a -200mv vcore offset in BIOS and or updating to the latest Ryzen power plan have dramatically improved idle temps.
> 
> As i said, my 3800x right now is sipping 12 watts of power and idling at 29 degrees Celsius. That's with a Corsair 280mm AIO cooler on its 'quiet' fan and lowest speed pump setting.
> 
> It's not hot or a 'winter heater', and with IHS is far easier to cool than my old Intel X79 and X99 platforms.
> 
> 
> 
> I have Aorus Master and 3800x and cooled by a Corsair H110i


my 3900x on my ultra is idling at 35/32 at 4350/4300 bios OC +0.2325 ofset
C&C on,all P-states enabled 
Corsair H150 Pro


----------



## TrainXIII

Waltc said:


> Easily overcome...
> 
> 
> 1) Set Spread Spectrum to Disabled
> 
> 
> 2) set BCLCK to 100.62MHz (or thereabouts)
> 
> 
> I'm stable at 100.62MHz.
> 
> 
> Note: if you elect to do 2 above first before you adjust Spread Spectrum, the SSC bios entry will disappear, and you will have to set BCLK back to auto before you can see the SSC entry again, so take care of Spread Spectrum disabled first.


How did you set it to 100.62? I can onlygo up by 1Mhz , when I try to enter the value 100.62 it changes it to 101Mhz


----------



## SlowestSundew7

Does the bios for the x570 Aorus Elite Wifi have a feature which automatically resets the BIOS configuration after several failed boots? As someone coming from an MSI Z170 board that had this feature (it resets the BIOS config after 3-4 failed boots), this feature has become extremely important to me (it makes overclocking so much more convenient, as I don't have to jump the motherboard every time).


----------



## SamfisherAnD

SlowestSundew7 said:


> Does the bios for the x570 Aorus Elite Wifi have a feature which automatically resets the BIOS configuration after several failed boots? As someone coming from an MSI Z170 board that had this feature (it resets the BIOS config after 3-4 failed boots), this feature has become extremely important to me (it makes overclocking so much more convenient, as I don't have to jump the motherboard every time).


If it has Dual BIOS it should. I'm on the x570 Pro WiFi and it seems to have it, cos after a few failed boots etc I seem to have entered the backup BIOS cos my saved profiles weren't there. Sometimes they reset, and they switch back and forth. I'm back on the main BIOS cos I have my presets again, but for my model at least I cannot choose which BIOS to boot into. Some have a switch I believe that gives you the choice.


----------



## LeVvE

My PCH fan is running constantly, 24/7 at a minimum of 1600RPM. I have the balanced profile chosen in BIOS.

Is it because I use SATA RAID or could there be something else causing it? I even have my graphics card vertically mounted to reduce the temp.


----------



## SamfisherAnD

LeVvE said:


> My PCH fan is running constantly, 24/7 at a minimum of 1600RPM. I have the balanced profile chosen in BIOS.
> 
> Is it because I use SATA RAID or could there be something else causing it? I even have my graphics card vertically mounted to reduce the temp.


Mine does too. Might have to go silent profile but I don't hear the PCH fan anyway so I'mfine with it on balanced. Mine goes up to almost 70+ in games.


----------



## pills85

SlowestSundew7 said:


> Does the bios for the x570 Aorus Elite Wifi have a feature which automatically resets the BIOS configuration after several failed boots? As someone coming from an MSI Z170 board that had this feature (it resets the BIOS config after 3-4 failed boots), this feature has become extremely important to me (it makes overclocking so much more convenient, as I don't have to jump the motherboard every time).


Even though the Elite has not a Dual Bios, it does still exactly what you're wishing for very reliably.


----------



## pills85

LeVvE said:


> My PCH fan is running constantly, 24/7 at a minimum of 1600RPM. I have the balanced profile chosen in BIOS.
> 
> Is it because I use SATA RAID or could there be something else causing it? I even have my graphics card vertically mounted to reduce the temp.


Put it on silent.
However, sounds like your case needs some more airflow.
Removing the plastic design cover from the heatsink improved my temps by 10°C (with good airflow though).
The plastic is only glued on, however once it's gone you won't be able to stick it back on.

My chipset fan never spins on balanced. I think it won't even start up on performance.

(Aorus Elite)


----------



## SamfisherAnD

pills85 said:


> Put it on silent.
> However, sounds like your case needs some more airflow.
> Removing the plastic design cover from the heatsink improved my temps by 10°C (with good airflow though).
> The plastic is only glued on, however once it's gone you won't be able to stick it back on.
> 
> My chipset fan never spins on balanced. I think it won't even start up on performance.
> 
> (Aorus Elite)


Pretty sure on Performance the fan is on no matter what.


----------



## gurusmi

SamfisherAnD said:


> Mine does too. Might have to go silent profile but I don't hear the PCH fan anyway so I'mfine with it on balanced. Mine goes up to almost 70+ in games.


I bought a risercard. My 5700xt works on PCIe 4.0x16 with it w/o any issue at all. The temps are much lower since that. The "hot" gfx air isn't soaked into to cool the PCH anymore.


----------



## shpeki

I bought aorus elite with 3600x but max single core is 4300. I turned on pbo +200 mhz. What else I should enable?


----------



## pal

pills85 said:


> Put it on silent.
> However, sounds like your case needs some more airflow.
> Removing the plastic design cover from the heatsink improved my temps by 10°C (with good airflow though).
> The plastic is only glued on, however once it's gone you won't be able to stick it back on.
> 
> My chipset fan never spins on balanced. I think it won't even start up on performance.
> 
> (Aorus Elite)


yea, that plastic thermal pad on PCH is terrible heat conductor. Since i replaced it with thermal paste, I have ~10C lower Temp too.


----------



## bluechris

LeVvE said:


> My PCH fan is running constantly, 24/7 at a minimum of 1600RPM. I have the balanced profile chosen in BIOS.
> 
> Is it because I use SATA RAID or could there be something else causing it? I even have my graphics card vertically mounted to reduce the temp.





SamfisherAnD said:


> Mine does too. Might have to go silent profile but I don't hear the PCH fan anyway so I'mfine with it on balanced. Mine goes up to almost 70+ in games.


Just put a decent thermal paste in chipset and fan will mostly be off after.
Keep the original pad for rma reasons in case of a failure in future.


----------



## SlowestSundew7

Thank you for replying! I have been really concerned about this feature and haven't been able to find info on it really anywhere.


----------



## Takla

Ohim said:


> Wendel explained that he found out certain coolers are just bad at cooling Zen2 because of how the heat pipes are arranged compared to the chipplets inside. But i can`t say i followed the video to remember which model was good ...
> 
> Made a simple diagram on the two variants of coolers.



Stop spreading this garbage. Its not true at all. Neither for waterblocks nor aircoolers.


----------



## Waltc

TrainXIII said:


> How did you set it to 100.62? I can onlygo up by 1Mhz , when I try to enter the value 100.62 it changes it to 101Mhz



If you look carefully at the BCLK option, there are about 99 different speeds (100.01-100.99) before you hit 101MHz. If you dial in 100.62, remember that the Master mboards are all slightly overclocked even at Auto, so you take that number (displayed in the bios on the right side of the screen--I only use the Advanced bios settings) and add it to 100.62, which in my system is 100.40, then the actual result is standard BCLK "Auto" = *100.40 + the 100.62 MHz number I dialed in, and you get 101.02MHz*--which is_ fine_! So long as your system boots without difficulty you are fine. I published this in case you were concerned about being stuck with a static bus BCLK of < 100Mhz. It's easy to get off that ~98MHz number, etc. Doesn't matter what the number is as long as you can boot and run successfully. I found that if I got too far above 101MHz my system won't boot--102MHz is not doable for me, for instance. That's not surprising because several key buses hang off the BCLK bus setting, like the SATA3 bus, and the system ram bus, which also rise when BCLK rises. If the devices and ram on those buses can't take the slight increase in clock then you can't boot--but most HDDs and ram should not prove problematic with such a tiny BCLK boost.



If you can boot fine @ 101MHz then you are good to go. If not, then try 100.50MHz next time--etc. Let me know if this isn't clear and I'll try again....


----------



## Sakaana303

Please delete! Wrong post!


----------



## rask

Hi Guys - For Gen 4.0 NVMe SSDs, do you suggest Aorus or Corsair MP600? I read some slow IO (read) issues on Aorus Gen 4.0 on this forum - Has anyone using Corsair MP600 also run into similar issues?


----------



## Acertified

They are the exact same Phison drives. Only difference is the heatsink. I personally have the Corsair MP600 1TB and Love it! These are my speeds with the Original Firmware and 100% Default BIOS settings. I now have the Newer firmware and have Not re-tested it yet. Purchase whatever one is cheaper and remove the heatsink and use the Gigabyte Heatsink from the motherboard.


----------



## buffalo2102

Acertified said:


> They are the exact same Phison drives. Only difference is the heatsink. I personally have the Corsair MP600 1TB and Love it! These are my speeds with the Original Firmware and 100% Default BIOS settings. I now have the Newer firmware and have Not re-tested it yet. Purchase whatever one is cheaper and remove the heatsink and use the Gigabyte Heatsink from the motherboard.


I've got a 1tb mp600 too and have not experienced any slowdowns. Aorus Elite mobo here and the drive fits in the top m2 slot with its own heatsink on so I've left it like that. Didn't see any point in changing the heatsink and the corsair one looks better than the one provided with the Elite.


----------



## gurusmi

rask said:


> Hi Guys - For Gen 4.0 NVMe SSDs, do you suggest Aorus or Corsair MP600? I read some slow IO (read) issues on Aorus Gen 4.0 on this forum - Has anyone using Corsair MP600 also run into similar issues?


I use a Sabrent Rocket PCIe 4.0 and i'm quite happy.


----------



## Lexi is Dumb

Why do the motherboard LEDs still reset to default every time the computer is restarted. I cant keep the software running, or have it run on start up.. it takes control of my coolermaster keyboard and lacks any of the options my keyboard is supposed to have.
If I cant keep the LED the colour I want.. is there anyway to have them permanently turned off in bios or something. I hated Asus RGB software for occasionally causing compatibility problems.. but not working at all is steaming garbage too.

Right now when I turn my PC on.. I have to open RGBFusion which will remove the setting on my keyboard.. then once ive set the motherboard leds.. close RGBfusion.. then open the coolermaster portal and change my keyboard back then close that and repeat this every single time. That's extremely poor.


----------



## Acertified

buffalo2102 said:


> I've got a 1tb mp600 too and have not experienced any slowdowns. Aorus Elite mobo here and the drive fits in the top m2 slot with its own heatsink on so I've left it like that. Didn't see any point in changing the heatsink and the corsair one looks better than the one provided with the Elite.


I also have mine in the top slot but it wouldnt fit with the Corsair heatsink. My 1080 Video Card hangs over just enough that I had to remove it and went with the Gigabyte heatsink. Have you updated to the newer v1.2 Firmware?


----------



## KelSceptic

matthew87 said:


> There does appear to be some voltage / power regulation control issues with the dual CCD CPUs like the 3900x going off various forums and reddit posts from owners.
> 
> I'd imaging it's BIOS / Firmware / AGESA immaturity and will be fixes with the next round of updates. A lot of users with this issues have said a -200mv vcore offset in BIOS and or updating to the latest Ryzen power plan have dramatically improved idle temps.
> 
> As i said, my 3800x right now is sipping 12 watts of power and idling at 29 degrees Celsius. That's with a Corsair 280mm AIO cooler on its 'quiet' fan and lowest speed pump setting.
> 
> It's not hot or a 'winter heater', and with IHS is far easier to cool than my old Intel X79 and X99 platforms.


Well, I've uploaded my screens with TEMPS at:
1. FULL IDLE (pc boot then closed all system tray programs)
2. BOOT IDLE (letting Logitech Mouse, ReDragon Mouse software in system tray and RivaRTSS)
3. IDLE with Battle.net app in system tray
4. after 4 hours of gameplay.

AND LAST BUT NOT LEAST: the PC crashing even the rams were set on slots 2-4 ( Really was hoping this would only be my fault for not mounting the rams on 1-3...


----------



## Derple

Lexi is Dumb said:


> Why do the motherboard LEDs still reset to default every time the computer is restarted. I cant keep the software running, or have it run on start up.. it takes control of my coolermaster keyboard and lacks any of the options my keyboard is supposed to have.
> If I cant keep the LED the colour I want.. is there anyway to have them permanently turned off in bios or something. I hated Asus RGB software for occasionally causing compatibility problems.. but not working at all is steaming garbage too.
> 
> Right now when I turn my PC on.. I have to open RGBFusion which will remove the setting on my keyboard.. then once ive set the motherboard leds.. close RGBfusion.. then open the coolermaster portal and change my keyboard back then close that and repeat this every single time. That's extremely poor.


I found that not closing RGBFusion manually but just shutting down (or rebooting probably) after setting it up works through reboot. Afterwards, with autostart disabled on it, it shouldn't start on boot but you should still have static RGB colors. Animated RGBs aren't possible w/o the software running afaik. I'm on the x570 Master, but I imagine other boards x570 gigabyte boards would behave the same. Only time the RGBs reset is when the system loses power. I've heard pretty much every brand has horrible RGB software, so I wouldn't be too surprised if/when you run into issues with any of them.


----------



## Delta9k

I am using a Sabrent Rocket NVMe 4 1TB and its doing great - getting the advertised speeds. Sabrent is also using the same Phison controller.


----------



## Delta9k

Lexi is Dumb said:


> Why do the motherboard LEDs still reset to default every time the computer is restarted. I cant keep the software running, or have it run on start up.. it takes control of my coolermaster keyboard and lacks any of the options my keyboard is supposed to have.
> If I cant keep the LED the colour I want.. is there anyway to have them permanently turned off in bios or something.


Inside BIOS (Aorus Master) Goto Settings > Miscellaneous > LEDs in System Power On State - 'set to off' 

However, I do not run the Fusion software or any lighting control software etc. so, it may be that Fusion overrides the BIOS I just don't know.


----------



## RAINFIRE

*Aorus X570 Master Installed Bykski GPU Waterblock on 5700 XT w/AMD 3950X w/XSPC on , 2 Rads/12 Fans - 35C Temperature Drop!*

+35C Reduction in Temperatures at Hotspot with GPU Waterblock and 2nd 360mm Radiator added to loop on 3950X CPU in the combined loop. FINAL RESULTS - 1 Hour Run - Results from Prime 95 & Furmark running on AMD RX 5700 XT Anniversary - Stock Blower vs Bykski GPU Water Block. Blower Test only had 1 360mm Radiator on 3700X CPU. Inline Water Temperature before test start was 31.9C and after test 38.4C. 1 Hour Stress Test GPU Memory has been sitting at 78C for last 45 minutes of it and GPU Junction Hotspot at 71C after one hour - Down from 105C. I will highly recommend the Bykski GPU Water Block for the AMD RX 5700 XT GPU. This works on all AMD Reference RX 5700 XT Graphics Cards. P.S. I re-rendered and re-uploaded to fix duplicates in a couple places. The music volume was also lowered by 23 dB.






All tests were done with a fresh Gigabyte X570 Aorus Master F10 BIOS, with Loading Optimized Defaults and XMP Profile of RAM. No other overclocking options or BIOS Settings were changed.

1st TEST - Furmark Only on GPU - Before and After - 35C Drop in Temperature.
2nd TEST - Prime95 and Furmark full run on 3950X/5700XT.
10 minutes into test, Corsair RM1000i shows pulling up to 431+ Watts.
20 minutes, CPU at 57.5C, GPU at 53C, GPU Memory 76C, GPU Hotspot 70C, Couple Prime threads stopped.
30 minutes, CPU at 91C, GPU at 55C, GPU Memory 78C, GPU Hotspot 70C, Inline Water Temperature at 40C, 
50 minutes of 1 hour down, CPU at 94.5C, GPU 55C, GPU Memory 80C, GPU Hotspot 73C, at 460 Watts, Inline Water Temperature 40C
FINAL RESULTS - PRIME95 and FURMARK 1 HOUR RUN TEST +33C (and more) Reduction in Temperatures at Hotspot. GPU Memory has been sitting at 78C for last 45 minutes and GPU Junction Hotspot at 71C after one hour - Down from 105C, CPU at 89.5C, GPU 55C, GPU Memory 78-80C, GPU Hotspot 73C, at 460 Watts, Inline Water Temp 40C. 
Stopped tests, CPU down to 50C and dropping, GPU down to 42C and dropping, GPU memory down to 54C & dropping, Watts down to 170W. I will highly recommend the Bykski GPU Water Block for the AMD RX 5700 XT GPU.


----------



## matthew87

KelSceptic said:


> AND LAST BUT NOT LEAST: the PC crashing even the rams were set on slots 2-4 ( Really was hoping this would only be my fault for not mounting the rams on 1-3...


Have you checked the memory for faults?

Also what cooler are you running?

I can barely if at all crack 65c peak temps on my 3800X, and it should have very similar if not higher thermal characteristics then your 3700X


----------



## buffalo2102

Acertified said:


> I also have mine in the top slot but it wouldnt fit with the Corsair heatsink. My 1080 Video Card hangs over just enough that I had to remove it and went with the Gigabyte heatsink. Have you updated to the newer v1.2 Firmware?


Ah, my Vega 64 leaves just enough room.

Yes, I'm on the latest firmware for a couple of weeks now. No problems at all.


----------



## Marius A

hi everyone ive made some more testing with f10 bios on my aorus x570 master and ive noticed now that setting cpu voltage back on auto i get very similar results in terms of temperature as using negative offset of -0.1v and the benchmark are results are on also very close, i am glad that this got fixed eventually, people who buy this board now dont have to play around anymore in order to fix the high temperature issues and also the performance loss which came from that on some 3rd gen amd cpus, also 0 issues having my ram at 3733 with ifclock at 1867 , just set ram multiplier after xmp enabled , put ifclock settings both under cbs and amd overclocking on 1867 , memclock =ifclock and soc/uncore oc mode to enabled same both on cbs menu and amd overclocking, vdimm @ 1.34 in bios , 2 x16gb gskill f4 c17d 3600 gtzr


----------



## Ojive

wingman99 said:


> Contact Gigabyte eSupport and have them duplicate the problem, so they can make a BIOS update to fix the problem.


hahahaha "have them duplicate the problem". Good luck tho.


----------



## gsxr1000

Marius A said:


> hi everyone ive made some more testing with f10 bios on my aorus x570 master and ive noticed now that setting cpu voltage back on auto i get very similar results in terms of temperature as using negative offset of -0.1v and the benchmark are results are on also very close, i am glad that this got fixed eventually, people who buy this board now dont have to play around anymore in order to fix the high temperature issues and also the performance loss which came from that on some 3rd gen amd cpus, also 0 issues having my ram at 3733 with ifclock at 1867 , just set ram multiplier after xmp enabled , put ifclock settings both under cbs and amd overclocking on 1867 , memclock =ifclock and soc/uncore oc mode to enabled same both on cbs menu and amd overclocking, vdimm @ 1.34 in bios , 2 x16gb gskill f4 c17d 3600 gtzr



Hi "Marius A", just for compare, with 3900x + negative offset -0,1 and your pbo method, i stay on F7C, i don t use xmp, just manual setting and i just set IF in AMD overclocking, i don t touch AMD CBS (only "power down mode" disabled like recommended by ryzen dram calculator for me - F4-3200C14D-32GTZ - 2x16), my DDRAM Voltage=1,38v in bios,@3733 like you and 0 issues. In your capture screen, your value in aida64 is very low, strange no ? Do you apply all settings given by dram ryzen calculator like me, or just few value ?


----------



## pschorr1123

KelSceptic said:


> Well, I've uploaded my screens with TEMPS at:
> 1. FULL IDLE (pc boot then closed all system tray programs)
> 2. BOOT IDLE (letting Logitech Mouse, ReDragon Mouse software in system tray and RivaRTSS)
> 3. IDLE with Battle.net app in system tray
> 4. after 4 hours of gameplay.
> 
> AND LAST BUT NOT LEAST: the PC crashing even the rams were set on slots 2-4 ( Really was hoping this would only be my fault for not mounting the rams on 1-3...


With any new build it is recommended to test memory for errors (defects) as getting a bad dimm is quite common. memtest86 https://www.memtest86.com/

If memory kit passes hardware error test then you need to test your settings for stability. Just because it boots into Windows does not mean it is stable. I used to think that b4 my 1st Ryzen build back in 2017

More info can be found here. https://www.overclock.net/forum/5-i...-intel-ddr4-24-7-memory-stability-thread.html

I personally use Karhu test as a quick and dirty test as it will allow you to use pc during testing. 

I don not consider memory stable until it passes memtest hcl 1200%

everyone has there own definition of stable. You will determine what is best for your use case.

Even after passing memory stability testing it still may crash during heavy gaming loads so you will need to fire up a couple games like RDR2 or something to ensure stability during gaming after passing memory stability testing.

I got Samsung B-dies which is the easiest to work with on older Ryzen. I do not how how much messing around fine tuning Hynix or others on 3rd gen. All I know is on older it would not be stable even @ stock XMP. Hopefully 3rd gen is a little easier as non Samsung B dies are wallet friendly

Also you can download Tiaphoon burner to determine what Memory ICs are in your RAM kit. It will make manual tuning easier via Ryzen Dram calc

As for you using slots 1 and 3. I'm surprised your machine even booted. This most as most X570 boards have a daisy chain topology which makes over clocking 2 dimms easier however, if you use the wrong channels when only using 2 dimms you will be in for a bad time. Better explanation here: https://www.techpowerup.com/review/amd-ryzen-memory-tweaking-overclocking-guide/4.html

TLDR use memtest86 to check your RAM for hardware errors overnight and go from there...https://www.memtest86.com/


----------



## oRuin

Was wondering if someone could help me, my DRAM calculator is asking for -

VTT DDR Voltage min 0.723
VTT DDR Voltage max 0.7265

Is this where I enter this? If so, how would I input them? Thanks!


----------



## Nighthog

oRuin said:


> Was wondering if someone could help me, my DRAM calculator is asking for -
> 
> VTT DDR Voltage min 0.723
> VTT DDR Voltage max 0.7265
> 
> Is this where I enter this? If so, how would I input them? Thanks!


You don't need to use those settings. Just use the main page for Memory Voltage. (they are the same voltages in the end.)


----------



## Marius A

gsxr1000 said:


> Hi "Marius A", just for compare, with 3900x + negative offset -0,1 and your pbo method, i stay on F7C, i don t use xmp, just manual setting and i just set IF in AMD overclocking, i don t touch AMD CBS (only "power down mode" disabled like recommended by ryzen dram calculator for me - F4-3200C14D-32GTZ - 2x16), my DDRAM Voltage=1,38v in bios,@3733 like you and 0 issues. In your capture screen, your value in aida64 is very low, strange no ? Do you apply all settings given by dram ryzen calculator like me, or just few value ?


hi i am using amd 3800x, so you have to take into consideration that because is a single ccd write speed is half compared to 3900x, also i didn't used ryzen ram calculator i just loaded xmp and changed ratio and the following timings 16-15-15-15-32-48-294-1t @ 3733 , dram voltage 1.34v rest of ram settings are on auto including power down . Can you please post you dram sub timings menu from bios ? even though you use higher latencies the sub timings are giving a lot more performance than in my case


----------



## MacMus

I'm thinking about going X570 Ultra for my new 3950X. Is this a good pick ? I don't think i need Master as i have a good standalone sound card.

Anything reason I should consider to go with Master? 

I was thinking about Pro, but i really would like to have 3x M.2 slots for future expansions.


----------



## gurusmi

The master has a much better VRM system. But at all i don't know if that is needed to run a 3950x.


----------



## Acertified

Anything from the PRO and above will run and Overclock a 3950 just fine. 

The boards that will be a little iffy regarding the VRM when overclocking a 3950 would be:

x570 I Pro
x570 Elite
x570 Gaming


----------



## Acertified

This is a Good breakdown of all the VRM's on the x570 Aorus boards.


----------



## Acertified

FYI... Infineon now owns IR so they are the same quality chips although they may have some different specs.


----------



## velikovsky

MacMus said:


> I'm thinking about going X570 Ultra for my new 3950X. Is this a good pick ? I don't think i need Master as i have a good standalone sound card.
> 
> Anything reason I should consider to go with Master?
> 
> I was thinking about Pro, but i really would like to have 3x M.2 slots for future expansions.



The third M.2 connector on the Ultra runs at x2 instead of the full x4 like the Master. It lists as PCIe 4.0*/3.0 x2, which originally made me think you'd get PCIe 4.0 x2/3.0 x4 seeing as you'll be using a 3950X, but I'm not entirely sure. Moreover, you will lose both SATA 4 and 5 if running the third M.2 on either board.


The above is listed in the Ultra's specs and again on Page 21 of the Ultra manual.


----------



## gsxr1000

Marius A said:


> ... Can you please post you dram sub timings menu from bios ? ....


I follow exactly "Ryzen Dram Calculator" recommendation, except only for voltage, "RDC" says 1,37v and i choose 1,38v in bios (under windows i see 1,39) by security. Put "power down mode" disable in "amd cbs". Setting 1000% stable in my case.


----------



## Dannyz

Hey guys, I'm experiencing a bit of performance regression ever since updating my motherboard's bios to 1004B from 1003ABBA and installing the latest chipset drivers. I was pretty reluctant in doing this but I've had some odd crashes on the previous bios I was on which I believe it was the first ABBA bios for the X570 Aorus Master. 

On the previous bios my 3900X would boost 2 cores to 4.65GHz and a couple cores to 4.6Ghz in the first chiplet. In cinebench R20 I've gotten scores around 7450 for the multi-core and around 525 for the single. Now I only get around 7100 for the multi-core and around 500 for the single core. In terms of bios settings I have PBO enabled with the limits set to 0 as I had heard there's a bug that setting them higher limits the boost. However with those settings enabled im still experiencing the same issue. As for the power plan I'm using AMD's ryzen balanced power plan. 

Other than that everything else is pretty much the same. 

I also tried to do some CCX overclocking but that immediately failed and the system wouldn't even go into windows. It would just stop the at the motherboard splash screen and hang there. Not sure if it did that because it wasn't stable or there were some other settings causing a conflict. 

Here are the full system specs

CPU:Ryzen 9 3900X
CPU cooler: Noctua nh-d15
Ram: G Skill Trident Z 3600Mhz CL14 (2x8GB) tuned sub-timings
Motherboard:X570 Aorus Master
GPU: EVGA GTX 1080 ti Sc Black
SSD: samsung 970 evo plus 1tb
PSU: evga supernova 750G2
Case:corsair air 740


If anyone has experienced anything similar any information is appreciated.


----------



## Ufuk Özsaran

gsxr1000 said:


> I follow exactly "Ryzen Dram Calculator" recommendation, except only for voltage, "RDC" says 1,37v and i choose 1,38v in bios (under windows i see 1,39) by security. Put "power down mode" disable in "amd cbs". Setting 1000% stable in my case.


Hello.


https://www.newegg.com/g-skill-32gb...e=g.skill_tridentz_neo-_-20-232-860-_-Product

I'm using rams in the link.I have something to wonder. What do I need to enter trfc2 and trfc4? probably not true.


visuals are made according to ryzen dram calculator and are stable.

Thank you.


----------



## gsxr1000

Ufuk Özsaran said:


> ... What do I need to enter trfc2 and trfc4?



Hi, for tRFC2 and tRFC4, i use tRFC(alt) given by Ryzen Dram Calculator. 


But ryzen chips don t use this values for memory control, let tRFC2 and tRFC4 in AUTO.


----------



## gsxr1000

Dannyz said:


> ... If anyone has experienced anything similar any information is appreciated.



Hi, max frequencies boost don t give the best result, and for me, F10* bios are not the best, and yes it s a little regression, totally agree with you for all that you say.
You can try this setting : https://linx.li/ybkiypor.png

Just my little experience and lot of test.


----------



## Ufuk Özsaran

gsxr1000 said:


> Hi, for tRFC2 and tRFC4, i use tRFC(alt) given by Ryzen Dram Calculator.



So what am I doing wrong? aren't these values too high?


I'm writing a 3733 MHz frequency. I'm entering 298 which is the Trfc value given by ryzen dram calculator. is the result correct?


----------



## Rapidian

gsxr1000 said:


> Hi, for tRFC2 and tRFC4, i use tRFC(alt) given by Ryzen Dram Calculator.


That is NOT correct, however, it does not matter. For Ryzen chips, the tRFC2 and tRFC4 are not used at all for memory control. Just set them to Auto.


----------



## SamfisherAnD

pal said:


> yea, that plastic thermal pad on PCH is terrible heat conductor. Since i replaced it with thermal paste, I have ~10C lower Temp too.




I'm assuming this requires ripping the mobo out of the case entirely cos there's screws at the back too? I see one screw in between the fan fins.


----------



## SamfisherAnD

Lexi is Dumb said:


> Why do the motherboard LEDs still reset to default every time the computer is restarted. I cant keep the software running, or have it run on start up.. it takes control of my coolermaster keyboard and lacks any of the options my keyboard is supposed to have.
> If I cant keep the LED the colour I want.. is there anyway to have them permanently turned off in bios or something. I hated Asus RGB software for occasionally causing compatibility problems.. but not working at all is steaming garbage too.
> 
> Right now when I turn my PC on.. I have to open RGBFusion which will remove the setting on my keyboard.. then once ive set the motherboard leds.. close RGBfusion.. then open the coolermaster portal and change my keyboard back then close that and repeat this every single time. That's extremely poor.




I'm having the exact same issue with this lol, CM keyboard too. Only way so far I can find is the way you described. Fusion (which takes forever to load after the update), then CM Portal. I just want to remove syncing with my keyboard so I only need to do step 1.


----------



## Marius A

gsxr1000 said:


> I follow exactly "Ryzen Dram Calculator" recommendation, except only for voltage, "RDC" says 1,37v and i choose 1,38v in bios (under windows i see 1,39) by security. Put "power down mode" disable in "amd cbs". Setting 1000% stable in my case.


thank you i will try it out, my ram is samsung b die but its old kit for intel made will see how it behalves


----------



## Marius A

yeah that is normal many people with aorus boards experienced cpu frequency regression and lower benchmark going from f7a f7b f7c f7e (agesa 1003abba) to f10 (agesa 1004B) , if that bios revision is better for you just flash back





Dannyz said:


> Hey guys, I'm experiencing a bit of performance regression ever since updating my motherboard's bios to 1004B from 1003ABBA and installing the latest chipset drivers. I was pretty reluctant in doing this but I've had some odd crashes on the previous bios I was on which I believe it was the first ABBA bios for the X570 Aorus Master.
> 
> On the previous bios my 3900X would boost 2 cores to 4.65GHz and a couple cores to 4.6Ghz in the first chiplet. In cinebench R20 I've gotten scores around 7450 for the multi-core and around 525 for the single. Now I only get around 7100 for the multi-core and around 500 for the single core. In terms of bios settings I have PBO enabled with the limits set to 0 as I had heard there's a bug that setting them higher limits the boost. However with those settings enabled im still experiencing the same issue. As for the power plan I'm using AMD's ryzen balanced power plan.
> 
> Other than that everything else is pretty much the same.
> 
> I also tried to do some CCX overclocking but that immediately failed and the system wouldn't even go into windows. It would just stop the at the motherboard splash screen and hang there. Not sure if it did that because it wasn't stable or there were some other settings causing a conflict.
> 
> Here are the full system specs
> 
> CPU:Ryzen 9 3900X
> CPU cooler: Noctua nh-d15
> Ram: G Skill Trident Z 3600Mhz CL14 (2x8GB) tuned sub-timings
> Motherboard:X570 Aorus Master
> GPU: EVGA GTX 1080 ti Sc Black
> SSD: samsung 970 evo plus 1tb
> PSU: evga supernova 750G2
> Case:corsair air 740
> 
> 
> If anyone has experienced anything similar any information is appreciated.


----------



## MacMus

velikovsky said:


> MacMus said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm thinking about going X570 Ultra for my new 3950X. Is this a good pick ? I don't think i need Master as i have a good standalone sound card.
> 
> Anything reason I should consider to go with Master?
> 
> I was thinking about Pro, but i really would like to have 3x M.2 slots for future expansions.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The third M.2 connector on the Ultra runs at x2 instead of the full x4 like the Master. It lists as PCIe 4.0*/3.0 x2, which originally made me think you'd get PCIe 4.0 x2/3.0 x4 seeing as you'll be using a 3950X, but I'm not entirely sure. Moreover, you will lose both SATA 4 and 5 if running the third M.2 on either board.
> 
> 
> The above is listed in the Ultra's specs and again on Page 21 of the Ultra manual.
Click to expand...



I dont understand can all work with max speed on ultra or I need master ?

I will be watercooling this so I see there is more pcie ports on ultra.


----------



## SamfisherAnD

MacMus said:


> I dont understand can all work with max speed on ultra or I need master ?
> 
> I will be watercooling this so I see there is more pcie ports on ultra.


They should all have the same amount of PCIE lanes so they should all be the same.


----------



## Lexi is Dumb

SamfisherAnD said:


> I'm having the exact same issue with this lol, CM keyboard too. Only way so far I can find is the way you described. Fusion (which takes forever to load after the update), then CM Portal. I just want to remove syncing with my keyboard so I only need to do step 1.


For a bit i ended up just unplugging my keyboard(from the kb detachable side) whenever i needed to change the mobo lights back.. I did eventually figure out that changing the whole board to the colour i want on the home page would let it stay that colour, but I couldnt go into the deeper menu and use only the one light i wanted.. it would revert to turning both parts on, in the right colour at least. Ultimately I decided to just turn the board lights off entirely, its too stupid.

At this point, i'd settle for Fusion treating the CM keyboard as the individually addressable rgb device that it is instead of like a basic rgb device. If fusion had all the settings for it that CM portal does then I'd just leave fusion running on startup and it wouldn't bother me. At least that'd be one less CM rgb software, why on earth I need separate softwares for my keyboard and my cm headphone stand is beyond me. I also recently put the wraith prism back in and that wants its own software too :doh:


----------



## pal

SamfisherAnD said:


> I'm assuming this requires ripping the mobo out of the case entirely cos there's screws at the back too? I see one screw in between the fan fins.


yup, screws are at the back...


----------



## heezflash

might reapply the thermal on pch aswell, got custom watercooling isntalled thugh, on gpu and cpu so it have to wait intill gotta fiddle around with that  '

anyone with rgb issue, this might help,

so the rgp is profilebased first of, so u need to make a profile in your bios after that u can open up rgb fusion and select the desired mix of colors then when you close the program u get a popup saying " the program will be closed and the lightning effects will no longer be conrtolled" 
press yes, ur color shall now be on and reboot and power off psu shuld not make a diffrence! 

i link this way of rgb, i dont care to mutch about it but its nice since i can just watch my gpu block (wich is pluged in to mb) to be able to tell what bios profile im on, i got 5 profiles with diffrent colors and flashes so sometimes i do stuff to fast, can just see the color  

still dont work? make sure ur mb dont boot into your second bios since that will def not save any settings onto there


----------



## SamfisherAnD

heezflash said:


> might reapply the thermal on pch aswell, got custom watercooling isntalled thugh, on gpu and cpu so it have to wait intill gotta fiddle around with that  '
> 
> anyone with rgb issue, this might help,
> 
> so the rgp is profilebased first of, so u need to make a profile in your bios after that u can open up rgb fusion and select the desired mix of colors then when you close the program u get a popup saying " the program will be closed and the lightning effects will no longer be conrtolled"
> press yes, ur color shall now be on and reboot and power off psu shuld not make a diffrence!
> 
> i link this way of rgb, i dont care to mutch about it but its nice since i can just watch my gpu block (wich is pluged in to mb) to be able to tell what bios profile im on, i got 5 profiles with diffrent colors and flashes so sometimes i do stuff to fast, can just see the color
> 
> still dont work? make sure ur mb dont boot into your second bios since that will def not save any settings onto there


Create an RGB profile in the BIOS? Wut?


----------



## KelSceptic

matthew87 said:


> Have you checked the memory for faults?
> 
> Also what cooler are you running?
> 
> I can barely if at all crack 65c peak temps on my 3800X, and it should have very similar if not higher thermal characteristics then your 3700X


Cooler CPU Noctua NH-D15 SE AM4




pschorr1123 said:


> TLDR use memtest86 to check your RAM for hardware errors overnight and go from there...https://www.memtest86.com/


Did 7h of memtest86. But the wrong version of it, 5.01; I will test with memtest 8.3 tonight.
As for the ram: 
Name	Model number	IC	Rank	Sided	Source
G.Skill Ripjaws V 3200 MHz CL14	F4-3200C14D-16GVK	8Gb Samsung B-Die	Single Single	Jedec Info

Also, since my last bsod/post, I've used 1usmus's DRAM Calculator with FAST setup. No crashes for the moment, but usualy it takes 2-5 days for a bsod to occur.:
Question: My ram is faster at 3733Mhz, 68ns vs 74ns(3200); why does it show CL20 20-20-20 in windows, even tough I got CL14 set in BIOS ?

LE: And by the way, how to achieve 1:1:1 ratio with the FSB set at 100Mhz in bios but reported 99.80Mhz in Windows (Cpu-Z, and so on) ?

Thanks for the support.


----------



## gsxr1000

Ufuk Özsaran said:


> So what am I doing wrong? aren't these values too high?
> I'm writing a 3733 MHz frequency. I'm entering 298 which is the Trfc value given by ryzen dram calculator. is the result correct?


 Ok, you don t need to go in "additional calculators" , stay in "Main". Just use your 298 for tRFC, yes.



Let tRFC2 and tRFC4 in AUTO like says "Rapidian"in his post.




Rapidian said:


> ...For Ryzen chips, the tRFC2 and tRFC4 are not used at all for memory control. Just set them to Auto.



Yes, you re right. Thx


----------



## gogx

Anny one having random disconects with Corsair mice or someting else from Corsair or in general? My Glave disconects rendomly in games...its so....Found a treat on CorsairForums..https://forum.corsair.com/forums/showthread.php?t=189344&page=3 ...might be someting with the "chipset usb" people with Asus and Gigabyte are reporting disconects. The disconects are now happening for like 14 days...didnt rool back bios to f10d yet...annyone?


----------



## SamfisherAnD

gogx said:


> Anny one having random disconects with Corsair mice or someting else from Corsair or in general? My Glave disconects rendomly in games...its so....Found a treat on CorsairForums..https://forum.corsair.com/forums/showthread.php?t=189344&page=3 ...might be someting with the "chipset usb" people with Asus and Gigabyte are reporting disconects. The disconects are now happening for like 14 days...didnt rool back bios to f10d yet...annyone?


My entire USB stack gets disconnected randomly, and I have nothing from Corsair. Every single USB device just disconnects and then I get spammed with the new device found sound.


----------



## gogx

SamfisherAnD said:


> My entire USB stack gets disconnected randomly, and I have nothing from Corsair. Every single USB device just disconnects and then I get spammed with the new device found sound.


MB? what bios?

Im on the Elite F10 bios, i cant remember if it was happening on F10d...i think not...


----------



## SamfisherAnD

gogx said:


> MB? what bios?
> 
> Im on the Elite F10 bios, i cant remember if it was happening on F10d...i think not...


I'm on the Pro WiFi, latest I think F10c? I flashed it the moment my motherboard arrived, and only really started experiencing it the last few days.


----------



## gogx

SamfisherAnD said:


> I'm on the Pro WiFi, latest I think F10c? I flashed it the moment my motherboard arrived, and only really started experiencing it the last few days.


Are you using Hwinfo when the disconect happens?


----------



## SamfisherAnD

gogx said:


> Are you using Hwinfo when the disconect happens?


Probably? Since it's a fairly new build I like looking at stats so yeah would be safe to assume it was running.


----------



## freebee269

hello everyone. i recently built bought an aorus master to go with my 3900x. install went well, everything working and connected great. except i have 1 major issue. i can not manually set my cpu speed. i am currently on f10 bios from gigabyte website. xmp works great with my ram. my ram is gskill 3600mhz c17. 2 sticks 8gb each in a2 and b2 slots. as long as i keep the cpu multiplier on auto i can do what i want in bios settings. as soon as i change it to something like 40, the pc wont get past the bios. i then have to turn off the pc and hold in the cmos button to get it to go back to default bios so i can boot again. i tried putting everything to default settings and only changing the multiplier and same thing happens. i cant figure it out. has anyone else had this issue?


----------



## gogx

SamfisherAnD said:


> Probably? Since it's a fairly new build I like looking at stats so yeah would be safe to assume it was running.


Me to...Lets test it without runing Hwinfo in background...ill be home in an hour and test and report back here...

Found this statment on CorsairForums for Hwinfo:

"disable Corsair Link/Asetek support in HWInfo (in Settings, under "Safety"). It's also recommended to disable the persistent driver.This may also be the root cause of the disconnects or at least a seriously contributing factor. Note that even if you don't have HWInfo running, if you have the persistent driver loaded, it can still cause the issue"


Lets try this as well, when runing hwinfo in background....


----------



## Rapidian

freebee269 said:


> . i can not manually set my cpu speed. i am currently on f10 bios from gigabyte website. xmp works great with my ram. my ram is gskill 3600mhz c17. 2 sticks 8gb each in a2 and b2 slots. as long as i keep the cpu multiplier on auto i can do what i want in bios settings. as soon as i change it to something like 40, the pc wont get past the bios. i then have to turn off the pc and hold in the cmos button to get it to go back to default bios so i can boot again.


For manual overclocking, you'll need to set the CPU ratio, core voltage, and disable core performance boost.

In most experience, it's not worth it. AMD built in dynamic frequency voltage scaling is the optimal for 3000 series CPUs. I've tried and it's not worth the extra heat and power. You're best to leave the vcore at normal and CPU ratio at Auto. Just overclock your memory settings to get best performance.


----------



## gurusmi

@freebee269:

I use the same board. I ignored the multipliers etc completly. In tweaker i did set the LLC. After i did disable both entries for PBO and set the values for OC.

The settings for PBO can be fount inside "AMD CBS" and also "AMD Overclocking". I did disable all entries.


----------



## WinterActual

Guys sorry if this is the wrong place to ask but its been a LONG time since I logged into the forum and I dunno where to ask.. So I finally decided to move to ryzen and I was thinking about this board. The cheapest variant - Elite. It will go with ryzen 3600. Can you recommend it in general? I will not OC besides the auto setting. I was thinking about ROG X470-F but the AORUS X570 Elite is on the same price so.. why not get straight to the X570 platform?


----------



## pschorr1123

KelSceptic said:


> Cooler CPU Noctua NH-D15 SE AM4
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did 7h of memtest86. But the wrong version of it, 5.01; I will test with memtest 8.3 tonight.
> As for the ram:
> Name	Model number	IC	Rank	Sided	Source
> G.Skill Ripjaws V 3200 MHz CL14	F4-3200C14D-16GVK	8Gb Samsung B-Die	Single Single	Jedec Info
> 
> Also, since my last bsod/post, I've used 1usmus's DRAM Calculator with FAST setup. No crashes for the moment, but usualy it takes 2-5 days for a bsod to occur.:
> Question: My ram is faster at 3733Mhz, 68ns vs 74ns(3200); why does it show CL20 20-20-20 in windows, even tough I got CL14 set in BIOS ?
> 
> LE: And by the way, how to achieve 1:1:1 ratio with the FSB set at 100Mhz in bios but reported 99.80Mhz in Windows (Cpu-Z, and so on) ?
> 
> Thanks for the support.


1. Only use Ryzen Master to verify your RAM timings within Windows. The only time it should change timings on its own is when it fails memory training at post. Then it will load safe defaults. Also make sure you manually set Dram Voltage as there was a bug that left it @1.2 after loading XMP

2. Do not worry about your FSB set to 100 in bios and showing 99.8 in windows every thing is fine. You can turn of spread spectrum if it really bothers you

You can also use use Ryzen Master to verify "coupled mode" is on (circled below in pic) next to that it will show you your memory clock and fabric clock which should be the same

Just a thought You did clean install Windows for this build instead of transferring your boot drive from old pc? If you are using your old install of Windows then you will likely have other issues. 

You can google and download Blue Screen Viewer to determine the exact cause of your BSODs


----------



## heezflash

SamfisherAnD said:


> Create an RGB profile in the BIOS? Wut?


----------



## freebee269

Rapidian said:


> freebee269 said:
> 
> 
> 
> . i can not manually set my cpu speed. i am currently on f10 bios from gigabyte website. xmp works great with my ram. my ram is gskill 3600mhz c17. 2 sticks 8gb each in a2 and b2 slots. as long as i keep the cpu multiplier on auto i can do what i want in bios settings. as soon as i change it to something like 40, the pc wont get past the bios. i then have to turn off the pc and hold in the cmos button to get it to go back to default bios so i can boot again.
> 
> 
> 
> For manual overclocking, you'll need to set the CPU ratio, core voltage, and disable core performance boost.
> 
> In most experience, it's not worth it. AMD built in dynamic frequency voltage scaling is the optimal for 3000 series CPUs. I've tried and it's not worth the extra heat and power. You're best to leave the vcore at normal and CPU ratio at Auto. Just overclock your memory settings to get best performance.
Click to expand...

I understand what you are saying but even if I wanted to manual overclock I can’t because any change to the CPU multiplier immediately locks up my computer at the bios upon restart. And I can’t figure out why.


----------



## freebee269

gurusmi said:


> @freebee269:
> 
> I use the same board. I ignored the multipliers etc completly. In tweaker i did set the LLC. After i did disable both entries for PBO and set the values for OC.
> 
> The settings for PBO can be fount inside "AMD CBS" and also "AMD Overclocking". I did disable all entries.


I remember watching a video on YouTube where the guy said not to do anything in the AMD overclocking menu because you can messed some things up in there. And to just do all of your adjustments in your favorites menu and the tweaker menu. But I did try your suggestion and it still the same. Any change to the CPU multiplier immediately fails to boot upon restart.


----------



## Nighthog

freebee269 said:


> I remember watching a video on YouTube where the guy said not to do anything in the AMD overclocking menu because you can messed some things up in there. And to just do all of your adjustments in your favorites menu and the tweaker menu. But I did try your suggestion and it still the same. Any change to the CPU multiplier immediately fails to boot upon restart.


The recommendation is because settings aren't reset from AMD_OVERCLOCKING if you mess something up badly, not easy to recover. Can cause a major hassle at times needing you to re-flash BIOS. 

For a proper reset you need to basically pull power and battery at times if it goes real bad. Many times easier to re-flash if you don't mind redoing you profiles as they then get lost.


----------



## SamfisherAnD

heezflash said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kBrY5s5NqR4


Private video, can't view it.


----------



## bucdan

WinterActual said:


> Guys sorry if this is the wrong place to ask but its been a LONG time since I logged into the forum and I dunno where to ask.. So I finally decided to move to ryzen and I was thinking about this board. The cheapest variant - Elite. It will go with ryzen 3600. Can you recommend it in general? I will not OC besides the auto setting. I was thinking about ROG X470-F but the AORUS X570 Elite is on the same price so.. why not get straight to the X570 platform?


It's a great board. Built well, I'd recommend the Elite x570 over the ROG for sure.


----------



## buffalo2102

bucdan said:


> It's a great board. Built well, I'd recommend the Elite x570 over the ROG for sure.



+1. It's a really good solid board. I have absolutely no issues or complaints.


----------



## nangu

freebee269 said:


> I understand what you are saying but even if I wanted to manual overclock I can’t because any change to the CPU multiplier immediately locks up my computer at the bios upon restart. And I can’t figure out why.



Did you disable "Core Performance Boost" from the "Advanced CPU settings" menu? In addition, you can set vCore to "Normal" and use a positive offset to dial your desired vCore for the overclock you are looking for.


----------



## freebee269

nangu said:


> freebee269 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I understand what you are saying but even if I wanted to manual overclock I canâ€™️t because any change to the CPU multiplier immediately locks up my computer at the bios upon restart. And I canâ€™️t figure out why.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did you disable "Core Performance Boost" from the "Advanced CPU settings" menu? In addition, you can set vCore to "Normal" and use a positive offset to dial your desired vCore for the overclock you are looking for.
Click to expand...

Yes. Disabling core performance and both the PBO options in the settings tab still doesn’t allow me to post after I change the multiplier. Everything works fine as long as I don’t change the multiplier from auto. As soon as I said it to 39 with all default settings and PBO turned off and Cora performance turned off the Pc won’t post.


----------



## gurusmi

@freebee269:
I also faced your problems.. I solved it the following way:

1. Keep the miltiplier at auto
2. Set vCore to normal
3. Set LLC to high
4. Disable XMP
5. Set RAM-Multiplier to the appropriate frequency 
6. Set the DRAM voltage
7. Set the main timings
8. Set off all the PBO
9. Set inside AMD-Performance the cpu-clock and voltage

The values you priovide at the tweaker Menu ar used from the beginning. The values inside the AMD-Performance menu gets active before win start but later in post process.


----------



## KelSceptic

pschorr1123 said:


> 1. Only use Ryzen Master to verify your RAM timings within Windows. The only time it should change timings on its own is when it fails memory training at post. Then it will load safe defaults. Also make sure you manually set Dram Voltage as there was a bug that left it @1.2 after loading XMP
> 
> 2. Do not worry about your FSB set to 100 in bios and showing 99.8 in windows every thing is fine. You can turn of spread spectrum if it really bothers you
> 
> You can also use use Ryzen Master to verify "coupled mode" is on (circled below in pic) next to that it will show you your memory clock and fabric clock which should be the same
> 
> Just a thought You did clean install Windows for this build instead of transferring your boot drive from old pc? If you are using your old install of Windows then you will likely have other issues.
> 
> You can google and download Blue Screen Viewer to determine the exact cause of your BSODs


Yep, I did Format/Install when I've made this rig.

BTW: I've reseted the bios and went again and did all the settings, this is how it is now (PIC). Ram is now at 66ns on 3733Mhz, before it was at 72ns at XMP 3200Mhz.

If you have time, please check the voltage to see if all is ok.

Thank you. Now lets just hope that the PC won't BSOD. I will let it run memtest86 8.3 over night and see if there are any issues on this version.


----------



## MikeS3000

WinterActual said:


> Guys sorry if this is the wrong place to ask but its been a LONG time since I logged into the forum and I dunno where to ask.. So I finally decided to move to ryzen and I was thinking about this board. The cheapest variant - Elite. It will go with ryzen 3600. Can you recommend it in general? I will not OC besides the auto setting. I was thinking about ROG X470-F but the AORUS X570 Elite is on the same price so.. why not get straight to the X570 platform?


I built a x570 Aorus Pro Wifi combined with 3900x in August and like it so much that I went to Microcenter 2 weeks ago and built my 71 year old father-in-law an x570 Aorus Elite combined with a 3600x. It runs great! At default settings hits 4400 mhz boost on almost all cores and works just as well as my Pro Wifi.


----------



## pschorr1123

KelSceptic said:


> Yep, I did Format/Install when I've made this rig.
> 
> BTW: I've reseted the bios and went again and did all the settings, this is how it is now (PIC). Ram is now at 66ns on 3733Mhz, before it was at 72ns at XMP 3200Mhz.
> 
> If you have time, please check the voltage to see if all is ok.
> 
> Thank you. Now lets just hope that the PC won't BSOD. I will let it run memtest86 8.3 over night and see if there are any issues on this version.


Your voltage looks good @ 1.46 (this boards add a little bit to what ever you set)

Since you ran memtest 86 overnight have no hardware defects next thing you should do is run memtest hcl to check and see if your memory settings are stable. Looking at your pics you are nearly running 3200xmp timings @3733 which may be too aggressive.

To know for sure you need to download memtest hcl (it's free) from https://hcidesign.com/memtest/ (Windows will surprisingly well even if timings trigger an error very quickly in memtest hcl)

The example in pic is how it should look when you set it up for 16GB with a 16 thread CPU. You need 1 instance per thread 400% is bare minimum 1200% means your golden

If your timings are not stable it will error out pretty fast.

I also added a RM screen of my 3600 16,16,16,16 Samsung B-die default XMP profile which is a good starting point as the Ryzen Dram Calc is not a 1 size fits all. Nailing down a memory OC takes a lot of time and testing. As you will find out memtest hcl takes a long time to reach 800% 

Also Bluescreen viewer will help you narrow down your BSOD's once you get your Memory OC stable


----------



## matthew87

KelSceptic said:


> Yep, I did Format/Install when I've made this rig.
> 
> BTW: I've reseted the bios and went again and did all the settings, this is how it is now (PIC). Ram is now at 66ns on 3733Mhz, before it was at 72ns at XMP 3200Mhz.
> 
> If you have time, please check the voltage to see if all is ok.
> 
> Thank you. Now lets just hope that the PC won't BSOD. I will let it run memtest86 8.3 over night and see if there are any issues on this version.


I have PM'd you a link to memtest HCI

Also, have you tested to see if the crashes stop at default 3200mhz XMP speeds? 

You're having BSOD, random, and running overclocked RAM. Set everything back to default.


----------



## otl

I have tried for days to figured this out. On Aorus master this is my best settings. Memory i use is Gskill F4-3600C16D-16GVK. Used Dram calculator. PBO off. Yeah, volts under low load is high, but it doesnt matter. This settings works for me. I do post bios settings and some results.


----------



## KelSceptic

pschorr1123 said:


> Your voltage looks good @ 1.46 (this boards add a little bit to what ever you set)
> 
> Since you ran memtest 86 overnight have no hardware defects next thing you should do is run memtest hcl to check and see if your memory settings are stable. Looking at your pics you are nearly running 3200xmp timings @3733 which may be too aggressive.
> 
> To know for sure you need to download memtest hcl (it's free) from https://hcidesign.com/memtest/ (Windows will surprisingly well even if timings trigger an error very quickly in memtest hcl)
> 
> The example in pic is how it should look when you set it up for 16GB with a 16 thread CPU. You need 1 instance per thread 400% is bare minimum 1200% means your golden
> 
> If your timings are not stable it will error out pretty fast.
> 
> I also added a RM screen of my 3600 16,16,16,16 Samsung B-die default XMP profile which is a good starting point as the Ryzen Dram Calc is not a 1 size fits all. Nailing down a memory OC takes a lot of time and testing. As you will find out memtest hcl takes a long time to reach 800%
> 
> Also Bluescreen viewer will help you narrow down your BSOD's once you get your Memory OC stable


Actualy I've got some errors with Memtest86 v8.3 while OC 3733Mhz, and XMP 3200.
The only way to not get errors was @2133Mhz, and this is the only way I've survived with AMD from July until now.




matthew87 said:


> I have PM'd you a link to memtest HCI
> 
> Also, have you tested to see if the crashes stop at default 3200mhz XMP speeds?
> 
> You're having BSOD, random, and running overclocked RAM. Set everything back to default.


Yep, tested at 3200Mhz XMP, still having errors at the same test. 
2133Mhz is the only freq where there are no errors.

I'm starting to get burned out with this problem. The only way I've survived with AMD in the past 5 months was on 2133Mhz and I was quite happy that it was stable. All has changed with F10d F10 bios that started adding BSOD's on 2133Mhz aswel.

Seems like the first thing to do is to RMA the RAM, then if the new ones are OK, then RMA the MB, then the CPU .... It is wearing me out


----------



## filkr

I'm one of X570 Elite owners who can't see all their drives in the boot priority list, but is able to boot via F12 override on startup. I'm on the production F10 BIOS. Is there anything I can do to fix this problem? For reference, my SATA slots:

0: SSD I want to boot from; does NOT show in boot priority
1:
2: DVD drive; DOES show up in boot priority
3: HDD; does NOT show up in boot priority
4: HDD; DOES up in boot priority
5:

No M2, only PCIe device is my GTX 1060.


----------



## Ojive

@GBT-MatthewH, what would be the best course of action to gain attention and traction from Gigabyte regarding improving RGB Fusion software? I tried customer service, have a long thread with them, and it's like a wall to get through.


----------



## pschorr1123

KelSceptic said:


> Actualy I've got some errors with Memtest86 v8.3 while OC 3733Mhz, and XMP 3200.
> The only way to not get errors was @2133Mhz, and this is the only way I've survived with AMD from July until now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, tested at 3200Mhz XMP, still having errors at the same test.
> 2133Mhz is the only freq where there are no errors.
> 
> I'm starting to get burned out with this problem. The only way I've survived with AMD in the past 5 months was on 2133Mhz and I was quite happy that it was stable. All has changed with F10d F10 bios that started adding BSOD's on 2133Mhz aswel.
> 
> Seems like the first thing to do is to RMA the RAM, then if the new ones are OK, then RMA the MB, then the CPU .... It is wearing me out



Since you are getting errors with memtest86 can you test only 1 stick at a time? usually its only 1 stick that is physically defective. Save you screen shots of errors as you will need them for the RMA process. Also to rule out motherboard test single stick in different slots.

But yeah definitely start the RMA process on that RAM kit. Running @ 2133 is not a viable solution since it seems problem has gotten worse and it should work at rated speed without any errors period.

I had a RAM kit I bought for my brother and it took several weeks to track it down as it did not show memtest86 errors but only error-ed out during AIDA64 stress test when XMP was enabled. Turned out 1 stick crapped out once the voltage went above 1.3. Only took a couple weeks to get new kit and it works as expected.

When you go to RMA though, only mention it throwing errors with stock XMP. Otherwise they may try to blame your overclock. But at the XMP settings it should work without any errors in memtest86 (tests for hardware defects)

The memtest hcl I mentioned along with another user tests for timings stability and is a great tool to ensure any memory overclock is 100% stable. It also isn't a bad idea to test default xmp settings over night on a known good kit that passes memtest86 to ensure you do not need to adjust any voltages (ie SOC, etc)


----------



## Kildar

Does anyone here have the Aorus Ultra?

How does it compare to the Elite, Master, etc...?

Thinking of switching over from Asus when I get my 3900x.

Thanks,

Mel


----------



## Dephcon

Is there any way to make the smart fan settings in bios persist when flashing a new BIOS. I'm really getting sick of resetting the damn curves.


----------



## KelSceptic

pschorr1123 said:


> Since you are getting errors with memtest86 can you test only 1 stick at a time? usually its only 1 stick that is physically defective. Save you screen shots of errors as you will need them for the RMA process. Also to rule out motherboard test single stick in different slots.
> 
> But yeah definitely start the RMA process on that RAM kit. Running @ 2133 is not a viable solution since it seems problem has gotten worse and it should work at rated speed without any errors period.
> 
> I had a RAM kit I bought for my brother and it took several weeks to track it down as it did not show memtest86 errors but only error-ed out during AIDA64 stress test when XMP was enabled. Turned out 1 stick crapped out once the voltage went above 1.3. Only took a couple weeks to get new kit and it works as expected.
> 
> When you go to RMA though, only mention it throwing errors with stock XMP. Otherwise they may try to blame your overclock. But at the XMP settings it should work without any errors in memtest86 (tests for hardware defects)
> 
> The memtest hcl I mentioned along with another user tests for timings stability and is a great tool to ensure any memory overclock is 100% stable. It also isn't a bad idea to test default xmp settings over night on a known good kit that passes memtest86 to ensure you do not need to adjust any voltages (ie SOC, etc)


I've allready started the RMA procedure, I will send the RAM KIT to the retailer tommorow.
I will test the RAM with 1 stick at a time, just to make sure it isn't the MB's fault.
I have another 8GB Ram stick that is HyperX, but unfortunately it is only 2133Mhz, so it will serve me enough to have the PC up and running while the RAM is RMAd.

About the "adjust any voltages" ... if that is the case after the RAM comes back, then I will probably sell the platform and search for something that works as intended natively.
I don't think it's fair to have to make adjustments to a "certified" product.

I will come back with updates after I test the ram individually.

Thank you.


----------



## V1TRU

Dephcon said:


> Is there any way to make the smart fan settings in bios persist when flashing a new BIOS. I'm really getting sick of resetting the damn curves.


+1

Also would you share your fan curves?
Even silent setting is too much aggressive


----------



## Carbonic

V1TRU said:


> +1
> 
> Also would you share your fan curves?
> Even silent setting is too much aggressive


I too would like fan curves to be able to be saved and used between bios versions. I however don't think our manual fan curves will help you much as they entirely depend on what fans you have connected + how much noise you want which in turn depends on case, number of fans, case location, your ears etc. etc.


----------



## KelSceptic

Carbonic said:


> I too would like fan curves to be able to be saved and used between bios versions. I however don't think our manual fan curves will help you much as they entirely depend on what fans you have connected + how much noise you want which in turn depends on case, number of fans, case location, your ears etc. etc.


I've saved my settings profile with Gigabyte SIV and I'm reloading the profile everytime I'm flashing a new BIOS.


----------



## Marius A

gsxr1000 said:


> I follow exactly "Ryzen Dram Calculator" recommendation, except only for voltage, "RDC" says 1,37v and i choose 1,38v in bios (under windows i see 1,39) by security. Put "power down mode" disable in "amd cbs". Setting 1000% stable in my case.


hi mate sorry for the late reply, ive put into my aorus x570 master with bios f10 the exact same settings which you posted , ram is at 1.34v (in windows is 1.36v) without issues, xmp disabled, power down mode disabled, and bellow are the results so 3800x is weaker than 3900x in terms of memory performance single ccd, more cores in 3900x so higher memory bandwidth needed, AMD AGESA 1003abba (bios versions f7a, f7b, f7c) was slower in booting cause of memory training but was giving more performance based on results under cbr 20 cbr 15, geekbench 4 and 5, aida64 than agesa 1004b f10 bios at same settings , so people if agesa 1003abba bios revisions work well for you dont update to agesa 1004b bioses you will loose 2 to 3% performance even more in some apps, cause of lower max sustained clocks and lower ram performance .


----------



## pschorr1123

KelSceptic said:


> I've allready started the RMA procedure, I will send the RAM KIT to the retailer tommorow.
> I will test the RAM with 1 stick at a time, just to make sure it isn't the MB's fault.
> I have another 8GB Ram stick that is HyperX, but unfortunately it is only 2133Mhz, so it will serve me enough to have the PC up and running while the RAM is RMAd.
> 
> About the "adjust any voltages" ... if that is the case after the RAM comes back, then I will probably sell the platform and search for something that works as intended natively.
> I don't think it's fair to have to make adjustments to a "certified" product.
> 
> I will come back with updates after I test the ram individually.
> 
> Thank you.



I meant to test for voltages after you OC your RAM and to be sure to manually set the ddr voltage to 1.35 (as per xmp profile ) as there was an issue where it would stay at 1.2 even after loading xmp. I saw you had 3733 going. Ideally you will want to verify 100% stability running @ stock XMP settings before over clocking the RAM. If you leave at the 3200 14 14 14 XMP (the kits default XMP profile) settings then you will be golden but once you bump that up to 3600 cl 14 you will most definitely need to increase at least the ddr voltage.

The 3000 series has a much better IMC vs the older Ryzens but it still isn't perfect. Provided you get a good kit back from RMA you should have no issue running at 3600 cl 16 but you will have to test for stability

I feel your frustration though especially having been down that road myself. While my brothers kit was out he only had 1 stick of Ram to use and was pleasantly surprised when none of the games he played took a performance hit due to only running in single channel mode.

On a side note I have used Hynix AFR on my daughters X470 build with a 2600 and that kit would not run at its XMP spec of 3200 16 18 18 18 but I got it stable at 2800. I lack the patience to fuss with it too much. Luckily for you you have Samsung B-dies which would have been set and forget.


----------



## filkr

Geez, another issue with my new X570 Aorus Elite: After sleep mode, the CPU will not boost past the base clock speed.

This is the worst motherboard experience I've hard.


----------



## gsxr1000

Marius A said:


> hi mate sorry for the late reply......so people if agesa 1003abba bios revisions work well for you dont update to agesa 1004b bioses you will loose performance, lower max sustained clocks and lower ram performance .



Hi "Marius A", it s not a late reply , thanks for the feedback and your test :thumb:


----------



## Sakaana303

Ojive said:


> @*GBT-MatthewH* , what would be the best course of action to gain attention and traction from Gigabyte regarding improving RGB Fusion software? I tried customer service, have a long thread with them, and it's like a wall to get through.



Same problem here. RGB Fusion simply does not work and hangs at "Please wait"...


----------



## cnx

cnx said:


> Hi @*GBT-MatthewH*!
> I don't want to annoy, but is there any update because the "Noctua" problem?
> Unfortunately it is really annoying and clouds the otherwise good X570-Master...
> Many thanks in advance!



Hi @*GBT-MatthewH*!
Could you please give us an update of the Noctua problem?


----------



## seven777sense

what problem are people having with Noctua ? i am using nh-u12a on the x570 master and have not noticed any problems so far


----------



## Golgorod

Sakaana303 said:


> Same problem here. RGB Fusion simply does not work and hangs at "Please wait"...


I played a lot with different RGB Fusion versions and two of them are working:
mb_utility_rgb_fusion19080102 (from 08/01/2019) and mb_utility_rgb_fusion19052801 (05/28/2019)

the rest is crappy as hell.....


----------



## Boorock

Guys, I'm planning to use F4-3600C15D-16GTZ RAM with a 3800X on a Gigabyte Aorus Master X570 but can't find it in the QVL and RAM configurator at G.SKILL site (G.SKILL advised it only for Intel Z270-Z370 boards) 
https://www.gskill.com/product/165/1...35V16GB-(2x8GB) 

Do you have any experience with this F4-3600C15D-16GTZ RAM?
Is the system stable, any problems ?
I'll be very glad to hear your thoughts, experience with F4-3600C15D-16GTZ on Aorus Master X570 + 3800X ?
Thanks...


----------



## hansmuff

I'm having an issue with Sleep mode on F10d and F10 (Release): the machine will never enter sleep mode, but it will reboot instead. Every time.
Went back to F7b BIOS, and Sleep works perfectly.

AORUS Master, 9800x, 32GB (2x16), NVIDIA 2080, SoundBlaster ZxR, NVMe Samsung SSD and a bunch of SATA devices.
Win10 1909 OS.

No overclocking, PBO disabled. Memory at 3200MHz XMP 1.35V, BIOS settings default otherwise.


----------



## Dreams-Visions

So...is F10 safe to upgrade my Master to?

I've been chilling out on F5, mostly because it's been rock-solid even if the clocks aren't the best. Haven't seen a crash in months and would like that to continue, but I'd also like to improve my experience (and clocks) if I can do so without sacrificing stability.

What say ye?

FWIW, I never sleep my system, so I don't care about whether that is working properly or not.


----------



## hansmuff

Dreams-Visions said:


> So...is F10 safe to upgrade my Master to?
> 
> I've been chilling out on F5, mostly because it's been rock-solid even if the clocks aren't the best. Haven't seen a crash in months and would like that to continue, but I'd also like to improve my experience (and clocks) if I can do so without sacrificing stability.
> 
> What say ye?
> 
> FWIW, I never sleep my system, so I don't care about whether that is working properly or not.


You'll be fine stability wise, but for myself and many others, F10 meant less performance. It's not dramatic, 2-3% is what I see in benchmarks and CPU clocks, but it's there.
I find F7b to be really good. 
The one thing F10 (or rather AGESA 1.0.0.4) does well is to lower POST times, but I don't care much about the few extra seconds.


----------



## Dreams-Visions

hansmuff said:


> You'll be fine stability wise, but for myself and many others, F10 meant less performance. It's not dramatic, 2-3% is what I see in benchmarks and CPU clocks, but it's there.
> I find F7b to be really good.
> The one thing F10 (or rather AGESA 1.0.0.4) does well is to lower POST times, but I don't care much about the few extra seconds.


F7b, eh? I'll look into that. 

Whatever you're losing in performance I'm sure I never had in F5 so nothing of value is lost for me there. But moving to F7b might be the move instead of F10. Given I only restart like 3x/month, improved post speeds mean nothing to me.


----------



## pal

Boorock said:


> Guys, I'm planning to use F4-3600C15D-16GTZ RAM with a 3800X on a Gigabyte Aorus Master X570 but can't find it in the QVL and RAM configurator at G.SKILL site (G.SKILL advised it only for Intel Z270-Z370 boards)
> https://www.gskill.com/product/165/1...35V16GB-(2x8GB)
> 
> Do you have any experience with this F4-3600C15D-16GTZ RAM?
> Is the system stable, any problems ?
> I'll be very glad to hear your thoughts, experience with F4-3600C15D-16GTZ on Aorus Master X570 + 3800X ?
> Thanks...


it should work just fine.


----------



## Sakaana303

Golgorod said:


> I played a lot with different RGB Fusion versions and two of them are working:
> mb_utility_rgb_fusion19080102 (from 08/01/2019) and mb_utility_rgb_fusion19052801 (05/28/2019)
> the rest is crappy as hell.....



Big thanks dude. Downloaded 19080102 and works for me as well!


----------



## 1kari

hansmuff said:


> I'm having an issue with Sleep mode on F10d and F10 (Release): the machine will never enter sleep mode, but it will reboot instead. Every time.
> Went back to F7b BIOS, and Sleep works perfectly.
> 
> AORUS Master, 9800x, 32GB (2x16), NVIDIA 2080, SoundBlaster ZxR, NVMe Samsung SSD and a bunch of SATA devices.
> Win10 1909 OS.
> 
> No overclocking, PBO disabled. Memory at 3200MHz XMP 1.35V, BIOS settings default otherwise.


Hi! Just install the driver from the gigabyte website for the realtek network card. And the problem will go away.


----------



## RaXelliX

hansmuff said:


> I'm having an issue with Sleep mode on F10d and F10 (Release): the machine will never enter sleep mode, but it will reboot instead. Every time.
> Went back to F7b BIOS, and Sleep works perfectly.
> 
> AORUS Master, 9800x, 32GB (2x16), NVIDIA 2080, SoundBlaster ZxR, NVMe Samsung SSD and a bunch of SATA devices.
> Win10 1909 OS.
> 
> No overclocking, PBO disabled. Memory at 3200MHz XMP 1.35V, BIOS settings default otherwise.


Hmm i thought it was my fault for doing allcore OC. But it seems it's due to F10. I did not have this problem with F7 but back then i used stock boost.

*EDIT:* I fail to see how using a specific NIC driver will solve the issue. I already have the newest driver for the 2.5G NIC from Realtek's website.


----------



## Dreams-Visions

Welp, F7b update went flawlessly. Just plugged in the settings I was running with F5 and all continues to be well. And with faster boot times. And with higher max boost clocks. I'll take it. 

Will continue to monitor the thread. Hopefully AMD sorts out the performance issues further so that we can have good boot times AND expected performance at the same time for a change.


----------



## ShropshireJohn

With regards to the issue that users here are having with PCs not booting/BIOS resets, I replaced my OCZ ZX 1250w with a new Seasonic thinking that could be the problem and it still remains (the ZX 1250w had horrible coil whine so I don't mind the change one bit..)

My X570 Elite board now does one of three things.. (with my PSU left switched on 24/7)

* You press the power button, and get a Black screen.. the fans inside the case spin in a *certain way* the PC will go no further.. you can sit here for 5 mins and not boot or get a reset, so you power it off.
* You press the power button again and the monitor comes on and we boot up!

The 3rd scenario..

* You press the power button, and you get a black screen BUT you hear the fans inside the case ramp up, ramp down *quiet reset sound* , ramp up, ramp down *quiet reset sound* it does this once again then the screen comes on and the BIOS tells you that it has been reset.

Can we please have some acknowledgement from Gigabyte that this is a known issue that's being investigated for a fix?


----------



## Tantawi

ShropshireJohn said:


> With regards to the issue that users here are having with PCs not booting/BIOS resets, I replaced my OCZ ZX 1250w with a new Seasonic thinking that could be the problem and it still remains (the ZX 1250w had horrible coil whine so I don't mind the change one bit..)
> 
> My X570 Elite board now does one of three things.. (with my PSU left switched on 24/7)
> 
> * You press the power button, and get a Black screen.. the fans inside the case spin in a *certain way* the PC will go no further.. you can sit here for 5 mins and not boot or get a reset, so you power it off.
> * You press the power button again and the monitor comes on and we boot up!
> 
> The 3rd scenario..
> 
> * You press the power button, and you get a black screen BUT you hear the fans inside the case ramp up, ramp down *quiet reset sound* , ramp up, ramp down *quiet reset sound* it does this once again then the screen comes on and the BIOS tells you that it has been reset.
> 
> Can we please have some acknowledgement from Gigabyte that this is a known issue that's being investigated for a fix?


This to me sounds like unstable RAM/CPU OC, if you have done any. I experienced the same when I was trying to max my RAM OC on many BIOS versions, rock stable once I figured it out and reached a stable RAM timing and voltage.


----------



## ShropshireJohn

Tantawi said:


> This to me sounds like unstable RAM/CPU OC, if you have done any. I experienced the same when I was trying to max my RAM OC on many BIOS versions, rock stable once I figured it out and reached a stable RAM timing and voltage.


Thanks for the reply, no CPU OC on this, and I've tried the RAM at XMP settings, I've tried it with XMP disabled and manual timings set, I've even had the ram running at 3600 & 3733, all three speeds have passed 24 Hours of Memtest.

I'm beginning to wonder if the initial power on phase doesn't provide enough voltage to the RAM sticks.

I've just ordered an internal speaker to try and diagnose any bleep codes.


----------



## pschorr1123

ShropshireJohn said:


> With regards to the issue that users here are having with PCs not booting/BIOS resets, I replaced my OCZ ZX 1250w with a new Seasonic thinking that could be the problem and it still remains (the ZX 1250w had horrible coil whine so I don't mind the change one bit..)
> 
> My X570 Elite board now does one of three things.. (with my PSU left switched on 24/7)
> 
> * You press the power button, and get a Black screen.. the fans inside the case spin in a *certain way* the PC will go no further.. you can sit here for 5 mins and not boot or get a reset, so you power it off.
> * You press the power button again and the monitor comes on and we boot up!
> 
> The 3rd scenario..
> 
> * You press the power button, and you get a black screen BUT you hear the fans inside the case ramp up, ramp down *quiet reset sound* , ramp up, ramp down *quiet reset sound* it does this once again then the screen comes on and the BIOS tells you that it has been reset.
> 
> Can we please have some acknowledgement from Gigabyte that this is a known issue that's being investigated for a fix?


Your 3rd scenario sounds like what happens when the memory training fails.

Can you ensure the ddr voltage is set to 1.35? There was an issue where it would stay at 1.2 after loading xmp. I prefer to manually set it anyway so I was never affected.

Also to help rule out memory issue does it do the same thing at 2133? (load safe defaults)

Also if only using 2 sticks ensure slots 2 and 4 are populated


----------



## Silanda

ShropshireJohn said:


> Thanks for the reply, no CPU OC on this, and I've tried the RAM at XMP settings, I've tried it with XMP disabled and manual timings set, I've even had the ram running at 3600 & 3733, all three speeds have passed 24 Hours of Memtest.
> 
> I'm beginning to wonder if the initial power on phase doesn't provide enough voltage to the RAM sticks.
> 
> I've just ordered an internal speaker to try and diagnose any bleep codes.


If your problem has the same root cause as the one I had when powering off at the wall without switching off the PSU first, the speaker may not help. When my system sits at a black screen I get no beep codes.

Your symptoms are not exactly the same as mine though. When mine wouldn't boot I didn't have to press the power button: the system powered itself up as soon as the wall switch was turned on.


----------



## 1kari

RaXelliX said:


> Hmm i thought it was my fault for doing allcore OC. But it seems it's due to F10. I did not have this problem with F7 but back then i used stock boost.
> 
> *EDIT:* I fail to see how using a specific NIC driver will solve the issue. I already have the newest driver for the 2.5G NIC from Realtek's website.


Very interesting. I only had problems with the windows driver. After installing the driver from the gigabyte or realtek website, the problems disappear. x570 aorus master bios F10.


----------



## Dephcon

KelSceptic said:


> I've saved my settings profile with Gigabyte SIV and I'm reloading the profile everytime I'm flashing a new BIOS.


But then you have to have SIV installed.... I'd like to avoid using any of Gigabytes buggy ass software. It should be very basic to have BIOS fan settings persistent or have the ability to save the profiles separate from the other settings.


----------



## Soeski

Dephcon said:


> But then you have to have SIV installed.... I'd like to avoid using any of Gigabytes buggy ass software. It should be very basic to have BIOS fan settings persistent or have the ability to save the profiles separate from the other settings.


Are the fan profiles not saved in the BIOS profiles as well? Never tried it though...
But yeah, Asus has the same limitation. BIOS fan settings are not the same as Asus Fan Xpert. Had to redo those each time too.
Luckily I do not have any fans connected to my motherboard anymore. Downside, I always need software to control them...


----------



## hallako

ShropshireJohn said:


> With regards to the issue that users here are having with PCs not booting/BIOS resets, I replaced my OCZ ZX 1250w with a new Seasonic thinking that could be the problem and it still remains (the ZX 1250w had horrible coil whine so I don't mind the change one bit..)
> 
> My X570 Elite board now does one of three things.. (with my PSU left switched on 24/7)
> 
> * You press the power button, and get a Black screen.. the fans inside the case spin in a *certain way* the PC will go no further.. you can sit here for 5 mins and not boot or get a reset, so you power it off.
> * You press the power button again and the monitor comes on and we boot up!
> 
> The 3rd scenario..
> 
> * You press the power button, and you get a black screen BUT you hear the fans inside the case ramp up, ramp down *quiet reset sound* , ramp up, ramp down *quiet reset sound* it does this once again then the screen comes on and the BIOS tells you that it has been reset.
> 
> Can we please have some acknowledgement from Gigabyte that this is a known issue that's being investigated for a fix?


Hi, I had similar boot issues weird looping and no video out with Ultra and 5700xt. After getting video and booting it was fully stable. After manually setting pci gen3 in bios and changing to a better displayport cable(the pin 20 issue) i'm having no issues.


----------



## pills85

filkr said:


> Geez, another issue with my new X570 Aorus Elite: After sleep mode, the CPU will not boost past the base clock speed.
> 
> This is the worst motherboard experience I've hard.


Having no issues at all anymore with my Elite and never had any serious ones to begin with.
And most people seem to share my experience.
So it must be on your end.

In doubt, if you have many issues, do a full reset. 
Latest BIOS, new windows install, latest chipset drivers.
If there are serious issues, a full reset sometimes work wonders.


----------



## Sakaana303

pills85 said:


> Having no issues at all anymore with my Elite and never had any serious ones to begin with.
> And most people seem to share my experience.
> So it must be on your end.



I can confirm that. Its running just fine since F10. The only thing i noticed is that sometimes one of my M2 NVME drives is missing even at the bios. Simply not there. But i think i read about that before on here?


----------



## Medizinmann

ShropshireJohn said:


> With regards to the issue that users here are having with PCs not booting/BIOS resets, I replaced my OCZ ZX 1250w with a new Seasonic thinking that could be the problem and it still remains (the ZX 1250w had horrible coil whine so I don't mind the change one bit..)
> 
> My X570 Elite board now does one of three things.. (with my PSU left switched on 24/7)
> 
> * You press the power button, and get a Black screen.. the fans inside the case spin in a *certain way* the PC will go no further.. you can sit here for 5 mins and not boot or get a reset, so you power it off.
> * You press the power button again and the monitor comes on and we boot up!
> 
> The 3rd scenario..
> 
> * You press the power button, and you get a black screen BUT you hear the fans inside the case ramp up, ramp down *quiet reset sound* , ramp up, ramp down *quiet reset sound* it does this once again then the screen comes on and the BIOS tells you that it has been reset.


This sounds all like memory training issues.
1st and 2nd scenario is a full failure at 1st attempted of training with the system hanging up…

3rd scenario is the typical full cycle of 3 attempts of memory training failing…
I still have this from time to time and system boots to bios with bios reseted or memory down clock to 2133 MHz. 



> Can we please have some acknowledgement from Gigabyte that this is a known issue that's being investigated for a fix?


Yes it is a known issue - and I would assume they are constantly working on this…
It got better a lot for me over the last BIOS versions – now it almost always works – before it was like failing every 2nd or 3rd time…

Greetings,
Medizinmann


----------



## Medizinmann

Sakaana303 said:


> I can confirm that. Its running just fine since F10. The only thing i noticed is that sometimes one of my M2 NVME drives is missing even at the bios. Simply not there. But i think i read about that before on here?


Had this issue with a failing Intel 660p - it was cheap and well…obviously crappy. I replaced it with an Aorus Gen4 drive.

Greetings,
Medizinmann


----------



## Sakaana303

Medizinmann said:


> Had this issue with a failing Intel 660p - it was cheap and well…obviously crappy. I replaced it with an Aorus Gen4 drive.



I`m using two Sabrent Rocket`s (1TB). And its always the same drive which is missing. I believe its related to the slot where it is plugged in cause i think i swapped them and then the other one was missing.


----------



## Marius A

gsxr1000 said:


> Hi "Marius A", it s not a late reply , thanks for the feedback and your test :thumb:


i needed for my ram also exactly 1.38v in bios (1.404v reported by latest hwinfo) to be memtest stable under 1usmus ryzen dram calculator , so i guess those kits have exact same type of memory , also the crackling sound in my speakers which i had from time to time is gone since i am memtest stable , hopefully this 1.38v under bios is safe for 24/7 usage , maximum temperature was 44.5 c after 1 hour of memtest at a room temperature of 21.5 c


----------



## Medizinmann

Marius A said:


> i needed for my ram also exactly 1.38v in bios (1.404v reported by latest hwinfo) to be memtest stable under 1usmus ryzen dram calculator , so i guess those kits have exact same type of memory , also the crackling sound in my speakers which i had from time to time is gone since i am memtest stable , hopefully this 1.38v under bios is safe for 24/7 usage , maximum temperature was 44.5 c after 1 hour of memtest at a room temperature of 21.5 c


1,404V isn't very much - DRAM can do a lot more - it all About temps and 44,5°C wouldn't bother me.

BTW: I am running @1,44V...

Here is an example for RAM OC with 1,55V - 






He is talking about high voltages on DRAM starting time index 6:30. 

Greetings,
Medizinmann


----------



## Cidious

Medizinmann said:


> Had this issue with a failing Intel 660p - it was cheap and well…obviously crappy. I replaced it with an Aorus Gen4 drive.
> 
> Greetings,
> Medizinmann


Wait you say what? A failing 660p? how did this happen? I own 3 of em in 3 machines. 512GB, 1TB and 2TB and had no issues with them so far. Using them every day properly cooled with heatsinks that is. Temps barely reach 40 under full load... I couldn't imagine one failing like that? Any incentive why it failed?



Other than thay.. I'm really torn to buy a new motherboard. I've just upgraded most of my main PC. Specs:

AMD Ryzen 3800X
MSI B450M Mortar MAX
Gigabyte RTX 2070 Super Gaming OC
Ballistix Sport LT 3200 E-die (custom heatsinks)
Define R6
Custom loop with 360 for just CPU and Corsair ML120 and ML140 fans througout the case.
Corsair MP510 960GB + Intel 660p 2TB + Samsung 860 EVO 1TB + Samsung 860 EVO 512GB

I want to pop in my old 950 PRO 512GB in a third m.2 slot but my motherboard doesn't support more PCIE lanes. 


I'm torn between 3 boards 2 of them are priced about equally:

Gigabyte X570 Aorus Master
MSI X570 MEG Unify

The third option is a money saver. Since I'm not running anything heavy. Just an 3800X and I won't upgrade to 3900X or 3950X since I won't use more cores. I will want to use this board at first to pop in net gen Ryzen 4000. 

Gigabyte X570 Aorus Pro Wifi

With the last option I will loose some convenience features like CMOS button and 3rd m.2 slot but I can just plug in a PCI card with m.2 slot that I have laying around in the bottom slot to achieve the same. I don't have any other PCIE slot needs. The Master and Unify are just fully equipped and some of the features like the CMOS button and Error code LCD are useful but since I've done most of my tweaking already with my memory and cpu and feel not much need to push boundaries anymore right now, I'm sure I can do without and just make a cable and a switch for the CMOS jumper pins myself like I have on my Mortar MAX. The Aorus Pro does have debug LEDs which are good enough for most situations. I don't use 2.5G ethernet and won't for a while I guess. Perfectly happy with my network setups as it is now. Wifi is not needed but here in China I can only find the Wifi version so that's a bonus. 


Any Advice? (Mainly why I should go with the more expensive options over the Pro? Else I'll just go Pro Wifi)


----------



## Medizinmann

Cidious said:


> Wait you say what? A failing 660p? how did this happen? I own 3 of em in 3 machines. 512GB, 1TB and 2TB and had no issues with them so far. Using them every day properly cooled with heatsinks that is. Temps barely reach 40 under full load... I couldn't imagine one failing like that? Any incentive why it failed?


No idea actually - maybe just bad luck.

But it failed…after 2 months.

Was running under the heatsink of my Aorus Xtreme as the other drives now are (2 Samsung 970Plus EVO in RAID 0 + 1 Aorus Gen4 - all 2TB).



> Other than thay.. I'm really torn to buy a new motherboard. I've just upgraded most of my main PC. Specs:
> 
> AMD Ryzen 3800X
> MSI B450M Mortar MAX
> Gigabyte RTX 2070 Super Gaming OC
> Ballistix Sport LT 3200 E-die (custom heatsinks)
> Define R6
> Custom loop with 360 for just CPU and Corsair ML120 and ML140 fans througout the case.
> Corsair MP510 960GB + Intel 660p 2TB + Samsung 860 EVO 1TB + Samsung 860 EVO 512GB
> 
> I want to pop in my old 950 PRO 512GB in a third m.2 slot but my motherboard doesn't support more PCIE lanes.
> 
> 
> I'm torn between 3 boards 2 of them are priced about equally:
> 
> Gigabyte X570 Aorus Master
> MSI X570 MEG Unify
> 
> The third option is a money saver. Since I'm not running anything heavy. Just an 3800X and I won't upgrade to 3900X or 3950X since I won't use more cores. I will want to use this board at first to pop in net gen Ryzen 4000.
> 
> Gigabyte X570 Aorus Pro Wifi
> 
> With the last option I will loose some convenience features like CMOS button and 3rd m.2 slot but I can just plug in a PCI card with m.2 slot that I have laying around in the bottom slot to achieve the same. I don't have any other PCIE slot needs. The Master and Unify are just fully equipped and some of the features like the CMOS button and Error code LCD are useful but since I've done most of my tweaking already with my memory and cpu and feel not much need to push boundaries anymore right now, I'm sure I can do without and just make a cable and a switch for the CMOS jumper pins myself like I have on my Mortar MAX. The Aorus Pro does have debug LEDs which are good enough for most situations. I don't use 2.5G ethernet and won't for a while I guess. Perfectly happy with my network setups as it is now. Wifi is not needed but here in China I can only find the Wifi version so that's a bonus.
> 
> 
> Any Advice? (Mainly why I should go with the more expensive options over the Pro? Else I'll just go Pro Wifi)


If you want to safe money - look into the Asus TUF Gaming x570 - otherwise I would go with the Aorus Master.

BTW: I linked a two videos on this subject in the post linked below.
https://www.overclock.net/forum/11-...l-x570-boards-having-issues.html#post28224266

Greetings,
Medizinmann


----------



## Frietkot Louis

Medizinmann said:


> No idea actually - maybe just bad luck.
> 
> But it failed…after 2 months.
> 
> Was running under the heatsink of my Aorus Xtreme as the other drives now are (2 Samsung 970Plus EVO in RAID 0 + 1 Aorus Gen4 - all 2TB).
> 
> 
> 
> If you want to safe money - look into the Asus TUF Gaming x570 - otherwise I would go with the Aorus Master.
> 
> BTW: I linked a two videos on this subject in the post linked below.
> https://www.overclock.net/forum/11-...l-x570-boards-having-issues.html#post28224266
> 
> Greetings,
> Medizinmann


I think the TUF Gaming doesn't have a bios flashback button and with a single bios you'd really want it. Please check before you buy.
Gigabyte X570 Elite is a decent low cost board , *does* have a flashback button, and you're missing the second CPU connected PCIE-Slot and the third nvme slot.
X570 master is a great deluxe motherboard with all whistles and bells, but given the price difference with the unify (which is much more than compared to the msi ACE) , the unify looks to be really good price/quality


----------



## Medizinmann

Frietkot Louis said:


> I think the TUF Gaming doesn't have a bios flashback button and with a single bios you'd really want it. Please check before you buy.
> Gigabyte X570 Elite is a decent low cost board , *does* have a flashback button, and you're missing the second CPU connected PCIE-Slot and the third nvme slot.
> X570 master is a great deluxe motherboard with all whistles and bells, but given the price difference with the unify (which is much more than compared to the msi ACE) , the unify looks to be really good price/quality


Well I am Pretty happy with my Aorus Xtreme x570....:thumb:

Greetings,
Medizinmann

PS: But BTW: The Asus TUF Gaming x570 actually has a recovery for BIOS corruption.
I mentioned it – because it is recommended by many reviewer, when it comes to the budget choice…
I wouldn’t buy it either – as I said I would rather go with the master - only If one could not or want not to afford the master.
…and personally I bought the Aorus Xtreme – as already stated above.


----------



## RaXelliX

Also comparison between those 4: https://geizhals.eu/?cmp=2078160&cmp=2156019&cmp=2078181&cmp=2079100

Master if you want OC features like beefy VRM and voltage read points that others lack. Also DAC on board for better audio. Problably more USB ports on the back too. Also switches to be able to force single/dual BIOS modes and force use a specific chip. Unless you plan on allcore OC your 3800X or an upgrade to 4900X or 4950X next year is see little point in getting the Master. Don't get me wrong. I own this board myself with 3800X but i also push my CPU hard and plan on getting 4950X next year assuming availability is not crap like it is for 3950X right now.

Unify if you dont want any RGB but want a solid board. This board is better than MSI's more expensive X570 boards like ACE.
TUF if you want the cheapest that is not garbage. However do note the lack of BIOS flashback or CMOS reset buttons at the back.
And Pro if you want Dual BIOS that Unify and TUF lack but don't need Master's advanced features.

Despite Unify and TUF being ok i still like Dual BIOS myself so my recommendation would be Pro with Unify being a close second but the lack of Dual BIOS being an issue. TUF while being the cheapest i feel like does some harsh compromises that could hurt it down the line.


----------



## Marius A

Medizinmann said:


> 1,404V isn't very much - DRAM can do a lot more - it all About temps and 44,5°C wouldn't bother me.
> 
> BTW: I am running @1,44V...
> 
> Here is an example for RAM OC with 1,55V -
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MLja1q-M4SU
> 
> He is talking about high voltages on DRAM starting time index 6:30.
> 
> Greetings,
> Medizinmann


thanks mate yeah i think should be ok is only 0.05v more than rated ( if i believe the readings under windows, in bios is only 1.38v ) and considering that i am pushing timings and clock speed on those bdies it's normal that it needs bit more juice


----------



## Cidious

RaXelliX said:


> Also comparison between those 4: https://geizhals.eu/?cmp=2078160&cmp=2156019&cmp=2078181&cmp=2079100
> 
> Master if you want OC features like beefy VRM and voltage read points that others lack. Also DAC on board for better audio. Problably more USB ports on the back too. Also switches to be able to force single/dual BIOS modes and force use a specific chip. Unless you plan on allcore OC your 3800X or an upgrade to 4900X or 4950X next year is see little point in getting the Master. Don't get me wrong. I own this board myself with 3800X but i also push my CPU hard and plan on getting 4950X next year assuming availability is not crap like it is for 3950X right now.
> 
> Unify if you dont want any RGB but want a solid board. This board is better than MSI's more expensive X570 boards like ACE.
> TUF if you want the cheapest that is not garbage. However do note the lack of BIOS flashback or CMOS reset buttons at the back.
> And Pro if you want Dual BIOS that Unify and TUF lack but don't need Master's advanced features.
> 
> Despite Unify and TUF being ok i still like Dual BIOS myself so my recommendation would be Pro with Unify being a close second but the lack of Dual BIOS being an issue. TUF while being the cheapest i feel like does some harsh compromises that could hurt it down the line.


Thanks mate for your advice too. 

I feel the same. I honest don't really need the extra options of the master although they are nice but they are a luxury mainly for overclockers and tinkerers. Which I've had my fair share of with these chips and not much to be gained after finding the sweet spot. The unify is just out here and about the same price as the Master. Where the pro WiFi is much cheaper here. The TUF is no option for me. It's too much concessions and not enough upgrade over the Mortar MAX. 

Price here are as follows (converted from RMB to USD): 

Aorus Master $370
MEG Unify $340
Aorus Pro Wifi $255

And at that price point the Pro WiFi seems to make the most sense. The VRM is still pretty awesome and perfectly fine for 3900X and 3950X of I'd ever decide to pop it in. The premium features of the Master don't make it worth a 115 dollar premium for me. Unify I'd choose for the familiarity with the MSI bios and the trust I build with it by now. MSI bios updates have been solid lately and the bios is very functional. But I see the Gigabyte boards are also good there and I already have a Gigabyte GPU and pretty sure my next Ampère Will be gigabyte again for sure since I love the cooler design for many generations now. Going back from GTX770 when I bought my first Windforce.

It's always nice to have a brand matching system and one software set. MSI software is GARBAGE. I like the system tool that gigabyte has for adjusting fans etc. MSI can not save the settings on boot it's practically useless. So that's why I'm not very convinced about the Unify yet. Although I'm super impressed with the hardware quality of my Mortar MAX. 

As of now for the price difference I'm really leaning towards the Pro WiFi and see little incentive to get the Master other than the 3rd m.2 slot and post error code. I don't use onboard audio. Have external high-end DACs.


----------



## Sphex_

Can anyone tell me why setting the "PBO Limits" value in AMD Overclocking > Precision Boost Override to anything other than Auto suddenly caps the CPU voltage to ~1.48V?



 With the PBO Limits set to Auto, like this: https://imgur.com/WiaWzz6, the CPU happily hits factory boost clocks and even exceeds it (because I enabled Auto OC), and all cores reach 1.5V maximum when boosting in certain workloads.
 With the PBO Limits set to Motherboard or Manual (raising the limits on my 3700X to the 3800X's stock value, for example), the CPU NEVER hits factory boost clocks on any core (usually maxing out at 4350 MHz), and all of the cores seem limited to around 1.48V
 I suspect the factory boost clocks aren't being achieved because the core voltage is being limited in some way. Setting a positive core voltage offset *does not* fix the issue, in fact it seems to have no effect at all. Is anyone else experiencing this? Specs in signature.


----------



## Medizinmann

Sphex_ said:


> Can anyone tell me why setting the "PBO Limits" value in AMD Overclocking > Precision Boost Override to anything other than Auto suddenly caps the CPU voltage to ~1.48V?
> 
> 
> 
> With the PBO Limits set to Auto, like this: https://imgur.com/WiaWzz6, the CPU happily hits factory boost clocks and even exceeds it (because I enabled Auto OC), and all cores reach 1.5V maximum when boosting in certain workloads.
> With the PBO Limits set to Motherboard or Manual (raising the limits on my 3700X to the 3800X's stock value, for example), the CPU NEVER hits factory boost clocks on any core (usually maxing out at 4350 MHz), and all of the cores seem limited to around 1.48V
> I suspect the factory boost clocks aren't being achieved because the core voltage is being limited in some way. Setting a positive core voltage offset *does not* fix the issue, in fact it seems to have no effect at all. Is anyone else experiencing this? Specs in signature.


Because of the infamous PBO-Bug you must set EDC to 0 - you can and should set PPT & TDC to motherboards max.(depends on your board). Set hyperscalar to 10x and use a negative offset for CPU core voltage between -0,09V to -0,10V for best results with PBO.
Also set BCLK to 100,2-101,0 MHz as this helps a lot with BOOST and shouldn’t stress all other components to much. With these settings my 3900x boosts up to 4,7GHz on my Aorus Xtreme with Waterloop that is…

Hopefully the PBO-Bug will be corrected with next AGESA...

Greetings,
Medizinmann


----------



## Soeski

Medizinmann said:


> Because of the infamous PBO-Bug you must set EDC to 0 - you can and should set PPT & TDC to motherboards max.(depends on your board). Set hyperscalar to 10x and use a negative offset for CPU core voltage between -0,09V to -0,10V for best results with PBO.
> Also set BCLK to 100,2-101,0 MHz as this helps a lot with BOOST and shouldn’t stress all other components to much. With these settings my 3900x boosts up to 4,7GHz on my Aorus Xtreme with Waterloop that is…
> 
> Hopefully the PBO-Bug will be corrected with next AGESA...
> 
> Greetings,
> Medizinmann


When I do all this, my single core performance drops somewhat. My multi-core performance increases only slightly, but my CPU does get about 8-10C hotter.
I prefer my single core boosts higher and my system cooler, so no PBO for me and PPT/TDC/EDC/CPU Voltage all to Auto. That gives me the best overall results. So it really depends on the system you've built and what you are after, performance wise.


----------



## Medizinmann

Soeski said:


> When I do all this, my single core performance drops somewhat. My multi-core performance increases only slightly, but my CPU does get about 8-10C hotter.
> I prefer my single core boosts higher and my system cooler, so no PBO for me and PPT/TDC/EDC/CPU Voltage all to Auto. That gives me the best overall results. So it really depends on the system you've built and what you are after, performance wise.


Yes, these settings aren't the best for very good efficiency or particular good temps…these are good for max. performance with (very) good cooling(i.e. in my case Waterloop with 360+240+120 Rads with 12 Noctua-Fans in push+pull-config + 140mm Noctua case fan + 2 pumps)…

I get CPU-Z single core 557 and 8660 Multi - CB20 Multi 7540. CPU Boosts up to 4,7GHz.

https://www.overclock.net/forum/11-...aorus-xtreme-owners-club-27.html#post28223098

Greetings,
Medizinmann


----------



## Frietkot Louis

Medizinmann said:


> ....negative offset for CPU core voltage between -0,09V to -0,10V for best results with PBO.
> Also set BCLK to 100,2-101,0 MHz as this helps a lot with BOOST and shouldn’t stress all other components to much. With these settings my 3900x boosts up to 4,7GHz on my Aorus Xtreme with Waterloop that is…


Ahh I forgot about BCLK fine tuning.... It was stable until about 102Mhz on my board but set it back to normal 100/spread sprectum disable months ago and didn't bother anymore.

Have set it to 101,08 since that's about 50Mhz more for the higher clocks, boost up to 4650 instead of 4600 and other clocks also 40-50 Mhz higher, even on all core load.

Seems to be stable, running my regular stability tests in the background as we speak


----------



## Soeski

Medizinmann said:


> Yes, these settings aren't the best for very good efficiency or particular good temps…these are good for max. performance with (very) good cooling(i.e. in my case Waterloop with 360+240+120 Rads with 12 Noctua-Fans in push+pull-config + 140mm Noctua case fan + 2 pumps)…
> 
> I get CPU-Z single core 557 and 8660 Multi - CB20 Multi 7540. CPU Boosts up to 4,7GHz.
> 
> https://www.overclock.net/forum/11-...aorus-xtreme-owners-club-27.html#post28223098
> 
> Greetings,
> Medizinmann


Cooling wise I'm fine as well, but the CPU will immediately go up to 70+ when I press start in CB15/CB20 all core. Nothing to be done about that, even when my cooling is set to the max. The water temp will not even reach 30C. Still, that will cost performance. Everything above 50C will cost performance on a 3900X.

I have not tried increasing the base clock speed though. That would explain why some people reach 4650/4700. I did however reach 4625 with a standaard 100MHz clock once; never saw that again though (I think with older AGESA).
Also now only one core will ever reach 4600MHz on my end, the rest is stuck at 4575MHz or lower. Still not unhappy. CPU-Z single core I can reach 548 and Multi about 8300. Will try the baseclock to see if there is more to gain while keeping the temps under control.


----------



## Waltc

Frietkot Louis said:


> Ahh I forgot about BCLK fine tuning.... It was stable until about 102Mhz on my board but set it back to normal 100/spread sprectum disable months ago and didn't bother anymore.
> 
> Have set it to 101,08 since that's about 50Mhz more for the higher clocks, boost up to 4650 instead of 4600 and other clocks also 40-50 Mhz higher, even on all core load.
> 
> Seems to be stable, running my regular stability tests in the background as we speak



Yes, and I recommend everyone do this... They should only remember to disable Spread Spectrum before they advance the BCLK, because the Spread Spectrum option disappears once bclk is moved off of auto (for some reason, as the disable setting stays--so it might automatically disable when BCLK is advanced.


I still don't understand the Cool'n Quiet bios function, though... I have noticed that performance drops a bit when I disable it, though--which seems sort of odd. The CPU does C'nQ on its own without the need for the external program that was used for the FX processors.


----------



## Sphex_

Medizinmann said:


> Because of the infamous PBO-Bug you must set EDC to 0 - you can and should set PPT & TDC to motherboards max.(depends on your board). Set hyperscalar to 10x and use a negative offset for CPU core voltage between -0,09V to -0,10V for best results with PBO.
> Also set BCLK to 100,2-101,0 MHz as this helps a lot with BOOST and shouldn’t stress all other components to much. With these settings my 3900x boosts up to 4,7GHz on my Aorus Xtreme with Waterloop that is…
> 
> Hopefully the PBO-Bug will be corrected with next AGESA...
> 
> Greetings,
> Medizinmann


Thanks for the tips bro. I gave these a shot this morning and here are my findings:



Keeping EDC at 0 seems to work. I set PPT & TDC to the stock 3800X values. They never max out anyways, and EDC, which I can't change anyway, tops out when running Cinebench, so...
PBO + Auto OC with PPT and TDC raised works and the CPU voltage works properly. Because of this, the CPU also boosts properly.
I'm not sure Scalar does anything, 10X hasn't made a difference, but I'll keep it there.
Setting a negative voltage offset of even .012V adversely effected boost clocks, so I'm keeping VCORE on Auto. All cores hit 1.5V like they should.
I can't fine tune the BCLK on my X570 Aorus Elite motherboard. It only increases in 1 MHz increments. I tried 101 MHz and SATA devices stopped being detected by the BIOS. So that's out.
Boost Clocks while gaming are 25-50 MHz higher on average, which is nice.
Overall, it looks like all I've been able to do is raise some of the power limits. Thanks for the tip about the EDC value. I had read in the past that it was bugged and setting it to 0 would fix the issue but I misinterpreted what I was reading and thought that setting it to 0, rebooting, then setting it to the value of my choice would then apply and function properly. This is obviously not the case. With all cores reaching 4400 MHz or above, I can't really expect too much more out of it, so I'm happy with the settings I have now.


----------



## nangu

Hi, F10 Bios version seems has solved the EDC bug on my Master. I can set any value and I can see it applied in Ryzen Master, and I can see PBO working as expected without the need to set EDC=0 in Bios.

Can anyone confirm that?

Thanks.


----------



## rastaviper

Boorock said:


> Guys, I'm planning to use F4-3600C15D-16GTZ RAM with a 3800X on a Gigabyte Aorus Master X570 but can't find it in the QVL and RAM configurator at G.SKILL site (G.SKILL advised it only for Intel Z270-Z370 boards)
> 
> https://www.gskill.com/product/165/1...35V16GB-(2x8GB)
> 
> 
> 
> Do you have any experience with this F4-3600C15D-16GTZ RAM?
> 
> Is the system stable, any problems ?
> 
> I'll be very glad to hear your thoughts, experience with F4-3600C15D-16GTZ on Aorus Master X570 + 3800X ?
> 
> Thanks...


I have the same 3200kit with a x570 ELITE with a 3600x.
Great results at 3733mhz 16-15-15

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Frietkot Louis

nangu said:


> Hi, F10 Bios version seems has solved the EDC bug on my Master. I can set any value and I can see it applied in Ryzen Master, and I can see PBO working as expected without the need to set EDC=0 in Bios.
> 
> Can anyone confirm that?
> 
> Thanks.


I am running F10 after running F10c/F10d for a long time, and I still get the impression that EDC=0 works best for me. What value did you set for EDC ? 

F10 seemed to be a little downgrade in clocks compared to F10c/F10d , but it's okay.


----------



## rastaviper

Waltc said:


> Yes, and I recommend everyone do this... They should only remember to disable Spread Spectrum before they advance the BCLK, because the Spread Spectrum option disappears once bclk is moved off of auto (for some reason, as the disable setting stays--so it might automatically disable when BCLK is advanced.
> 
> 
> I still don't understand the Cool'n Quiet bios function, though... I have noticed that performance drops a bit when I disable it, though--which seems sort of odd. The CPU does C'nQ on its own without the need for the external program that was used for the FX processors.


Would you recommend the same settings for a 3600x on an Elite?
Whenever I put anything then stock BCLK, my pc starts with a windows repair mode.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Frietkot Louis

Cidious said:


> It's always nice to have a brand matching system and one software set. MSI software is GARBAGE. I like the system tool that gigabyte has for adjusting fans etc. MSI can not save the settings on boot it's practically useless. So that's why I'm not very convinced about the Unify yet. Although I'm super impressed with the hardware quality of my Mortar MAX.


Well, GIGABYTE windows software can't really be much better than MSI's  I've played around with it and it has no added value for me, and does strange things like put one core on 100% etc. 

I do my fan stuff in BIOS and I couldn't care less about RGB, that default rainbow stuff on my DRAM is the one I prefer anyway 

If I get a second board next year for Ryzen I'll probably take an MSI since the BIOS seems cool and I want two vendors to test/choose the best one to deploy my VMWARE ESXi server next year.


----------



## Frietkot Louis

rastaviper said:


> Would you recommend the same settings for a 3600x on an Elite?
> Whenever I put anything then stock BCLK, my pc starts with a windows repair mode.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


Stay off BCLK (or anything other) if it causes you trouble. Apparantly the elite handles that badly according to other posts. On the master it works fine for me up until ~102Mhz


----------



## nangu

Frietkot Louis said:


> I am running F10 after running F10c/F10d for a long time, and I still get the impression that EDC=0 works best for me. What value did you set for EDC ?
> 
> F10 seemed to be a little downgrade in clocks compared to F10c/F10d , but it's okay.



Hi, thanks for your feedback. I tried several values, 160,180 and 200 and I can see them applied so I think it's working. Also, on F10d before, performance was hindered a lot and constrained by the EDC bug when enabling PBO on Auto. Now it's working Ok too.

About clock downgrade, I suffer from that since the first F10a Agesa 1.0.0.4 revision, so F10 final is the same as any previous F10 version for my system regarding lower clocks and lower benchmark numbers.


----------



## Frietkot Louis

Frietkot Louis said:


> Ahh I forgot about BCLK fine tuning.... It was stable until about 102Mhz on my board but set it back to normal 100/spread sprectum disable months ago and didn't bother anymore.
> 
> Have set it to 101,08 since that's about 50Mhz more for the higher clocks, boost up to 4650 instead of 4600 and other clocks also 40-50 Mhz higher, even on all core load.
> 
> Seems to be stable, running my regular stability tests in the background as we speak


Answering on my own post. This base clock modification is stable for ALL but AVX2 Prime95 (Option 2 - heat), but this option is not stable anyway at the -0,09375 volt offset (without any BCLK or PBO changes) as I just found out (after several months ). It's just on *ONE* core (first core on second CCD) though.

Moving ahead after careful consideration since all other AVX loads (cinebench R20 / intelburntest) work great.


----------



## Frietkot Louis

nangu said:


> Hi, thanks for your feedback. I tried several values, 160,180 and 200 and I can see them applied so I think it's working. Also, on F10d before, performance was hindered a lot and constrained by the EDC bug when enabling PBO on Auto. Now it's working Ok too.
> 
> About clock downgrade, I suffer from that since the first F10a Agesa 1.0.0.4 revision, so F10 final is the same as any previous F10 version for my system regarding lower clocks and lower benchmark numbers.


The only real way to be sure that it helps is to perform (boring) benchmark and subjective tests .... I'm worried that I'm kinda in OCD territory with my tests 

Anyway, I may be testing your values but am actually quite happy with my results at the moment, *very* similar to the medicine man  [EDIT: mind you I'm only on a noctua nh-u12a with liquid metal and temps are OK < 80degrees c]


----------



## bluechris

Guys anyone has esxi on a x570 and was able to passthrough a usb3 controller to vm? I have successfully passed to the vm my Nvidia but i cannot paasthrough any of the usb3.
The 2 of them are in a group with some spp device and if i enable them and reboot it says again that it needs reboot.
The 3nd seems ok in the esxi info but when i add it in a vm the vm doesn't start with a generic error.

I wish someone can help me here

Some info:
Esxi 6.7 latest
Aorus x570 pro
Bios F10


----------



## Frietkot Louis

bluechris said:


> Guys anyone has esxi on a x570 and was able to passthrough a usb3 controller to vm? I have successfully passed to the vm my Nvidia but i cannot paasthrough any of the usb3.
> The 2 of them are in a group with some spp device and if i enable them and reboot it says again that it needs reboot.
> The 3nd seems ok in the esxi info but when i add it in a vm the vm doesn't start with a generic error.
> 
> I wish someone can help me here
> 
> Some info:
> Esxi 6.7 latest
> Aorus x570 pro
> Bios F10


ESXi hasn't been the example of stability over here lately, I've seen quite some purple screens otherwise I'd would be happy to help. ( I have a ESXi boot USB drive and a VMKFS 2TB drive available in order to test). But with the purple screening , well... (thinking about trying MSI some day)


----------



## Ratmslasher

*Ratmslasher*



Medizinmann said:


> This sounds all like memory training issues.
> 1st and 2nd scenario is a full failure at 1st attempted of training with the system hanging up…
> 
> 3rd scenario is the typical full cycle of 3 attempts of memory training failing…
> I still have this from time to time and system boots to bios with bios reseted or memory down clock to 2133 MHz.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes it is a known issue - and I would assume they are constantly working on this…
> It got better a lot for me over the last BIOS versions – now it almost always works – before it was like failing every 2nd or 3rd time…
> 
> Greetings,
> Medizinmann



I'd refer people to this: http://forum.gigabyte.us/thread/8274/gigabyte-aorus-elite-power-issues

You can dig in that post and tell me what I haven't tried... but I've tried everything... from RAM sticks to slot assignment to setting DRAM settings manually etc.

Lots of people are having issues, and no formal response from GB. 
They are about to get a ton of RMA's due to black friday & Holiday sales... Mine included.


----------



## prhbtd

rastaviper said:


> Would you recommend the same settings for a 3600x on an Elite?
> Whenever I put anything then stock BCLK, my pc starts with a windows repair mode.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


use xmp profile, choose 3800 mhz for ram manualy, set bclk 1900 and now the tricky part for x570 elite; VDDP voltage 850 and VDDG voltage 850. Dont change ram timings and let xmp place them. Dram voltage should be 1.42v. On x570 elite when you increase fclk you should reduce VDDP and VDDG. If it will work you will get less then 65 ns and it will be stable. For 3600 mhz 1.36v bclk 1800 VDDP and VDDG 950.


----------



## Cidious

Frietkot Louis said:


> Well, GIGABYTE windows software can't really be much better than MSI's  I've played around with it and it has no added value for me, and does strange things like put one core on 100% etc.
> 
> I do my fan stuff in BIOS and I couldn't care less about RGB, that default rainbow stuff on my DRAM is the one I prefer anyway
> 
> If I get a second board next year for Ryzen I'll probably take an MSI since the BIOS seems cool and I want two vendors to test/choose the best one to deploy my VMWARE ESXi server next year.



I can't be arsed with RGB either. Just MSI software has a certain overhead on the resources. I do love the MSI bios on my Mortar MAX. It's nothing but solid and fully functional. I have to admit. Only disadvantage is the horrible mouse lag. Mouse is practically unusable. They added an option that was supposedly solve this but it doesn't. 

I worked with Gigabyte software and that worked fine before. Anyway. It's mainly the BIOS indeed that matters and I think both Gigabyte and MSI have their BIOS sorted these days and fast updates. Buldzoid rates the brands like 1. MSI/Gigabyte/EVGA 2. Asus 3. AsRock, which I think is fair with the experience I have with them lately.


----------



## buffalo2102

Ratmslasher said:


> I'd refer people to this: http://forum.gigabyte.us/thread/8274/gigabyte-aorus-elite-power-issues
> 
> You can dig in that post and tell me what I haven't tried... but I've tried everything... from RAM sticks to slot assignment to setting DRAM settings manually etc.
> 
> Lots of people are having issues, and no formal response from GB.
> They are about to get a ton of RMA's due to black friday & Holiday sales... Mine included.


RMA it. I can't really suggest anything else but my Elite has been as reliable and stable as any board I've ever had so it seems like there is a problem with yours.


----------



## rastaviper

prhbtd said:


> use xmp profile, choose 3800 mhz for ram manualy, set bclk 1900 and now the tricky part for x570 elite; VDDP voltage 850 and VDDG voltage 850. Dont change ram timings and let xmp place them. Dram voltage should be 1.42v. On x570 elite when you increase fclk you should reduce VDDP and VDDG. If it will work you will get less then 65 ns and it will be stable. For 3600 mhz 1.36v bclk 1800 VDDP and VDDG 950.


We were talking for the BCLK 100/101 that affects the CPU.
Your comment is about the RAM settings.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


----------



## SamfisherAnD

Been having issues with a 6TB Ironwolf drive a week or so back, so I ordered a 8TB WD Red as a replacement. It was making sounds like a thud, like going over a small rock in a car. In Windows, the HDD would be pinned at 100% activity rate (0KB read/write), making anything that accesses it just hang forever. Reading SMART data took forever. Tried every combination of SATA cable and SATA port I could. Put it back into my old PC and 0 issues. Got my new drive, transferred everything over with both drives in my old PC and was having a great time.

Was reading and saw that some use a BCLK of 101 just to round up the frequency numbers on RAM etc etc so I did it too. BAM. New HDD instantly went into crazy mode like the above. BIOS would hang, then briefly it would show on the screen during boot up, fixing drive D. It was giving all the same issues as my Ironwolf again. Further testing confirms that anything above 100 BCLK for me at least, makes my 1HDD go nuts. My other 4TB WD Red that is also in my PC during the whole episode wasn't affected at all. No idea what's happening, just thought it was interesting.


----------



## ShropshireJohn

I'm thinking it might be time for an RMA with this board (x570 Elite), once I'm in Windows it's fine, but it's doing really strange things on boot now.

With Default optimised settings it's hit and miss as to whether it'll boot still, I'm getting hangs with a black screen and no bios reset even more frequently now with 4 - 5 power on/offs before it will boot, and without using ANY RGB software all the orange lights on the motherboard have turned themselves off in Windows, or they'll stay on when I power the PC off from one of its unsuccessful boots.

I even ordered some Patriot B Die this morning to try and rule out the RAM not being at fault (currently using Ballistix LT Sport 16gb 3200 which is E Die Ram)

EDIT - Amazon are swapping the board out for me.


----------



## pschorr1123

SamfisherAnD said:


> Been having issues with a 6TB Ironwolf drive a week or so back, so I ordered a 8TB WD Red as a replacement. It was making sounds like a thud, like going over a small rock in a car. In Windows, the HDD would be pinned at 100% activity rate (0KB read/write), making anything that accesses it just hang forever. Reading SMART data took forever. Tried every combination of SATA cable and SATA port I could. Put it back into my old PC and 0 issues. Got my new drive, transferred everything over with both drives in my old PC and was having a great time.
> 
> Was reading and saw that some use a BCLK of 101 just to round up the frequency numbers on RAM etc etc so I did it too. BAM. New HDD instantly went into crazy mode like the above. BIOS would hang, then briefly it would show on the screen during boot up, fixing drive D. It was giving all the same issues as my Ironwolf again. Further testing confirms that anything above 100 BCLK for me at least, makes my 1HDD go nuts. My other 4TB WD Red that is also in my PC during the whole episode wasn't affected at all. No idea what's happening, just thought it was interesting.


A lot of other system buses are tied to BCLK like PCIE, Sata, etc.
Usually its the NVME drives that do not like anything >101 with some Samsung drives >100


----------



## SamfisherAnD

pschorr1123 said:


> A lot of other system buses are tied to BCLK like PCIE, Sata, etc.
> Usually its the NVME drives that do not like anything >101 with some Samsung drives >100


Yea, only the 6 and 8TB drives gave me the problem. The existing 4TB, 2 SATA SSDs, and 2 M.2 NVME drives had no issue. Weird, but thought it was interesting


----------



## Waltc

rastaviper said:


> Would you recommend the same settings for a 3600x on an Elite?
> Whenever I put anything then stock BCLK, my pc starts with a windows repair mode.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


Hmmmm....sounds like you have a drive which produces errors whenever BCLK is adjusted upwards--meaning your boot device apparently will not run on a bus even slightly faster than the stock bus. Drive buses (Sata3) and the ram bus hang off of BCLK--you raise BCLK a bit--those bus speeds go up, too. But your problem might not be your boot-drive, but your ram bus--where errors can produce faulty drive read/writes, as well. 

You can narrow it down by drastically lowering your ram clock temporarily to see if a slight adjustment to your BCLK is still causing problems. If you use a value like 100.59MHz BCLK with a much slower ram speed and you boot into Windows without a problem, then you have isolated the problem to your ram bus--perhaps slightly looser ram timings would fix that. But if you are still having the boot problem, then it means one of the devices attached to your drive bus--likely your boot device--cannot take the increased bus speed a very slight uptick in BCLK creates. Your particular problem is unusual in my experience, but certainly understandable!


----------



## Waltc

nangu said:


> Hi, F10 Bios version seems has solved the EDC bug on my Master. I can set any value and I can see it applied in Ryzen Master, and I can see PBO working as expected without the need to set EDC=0 in Bios.
> 
> Can anyone confirm that?
> 
> Thanks.



Yes, with F10, if I set EDC=0, then I slow down, measurably, which made me think the error had been fixed, as well. I also seem to get better results testing and applying through Ryzen Master (latest version) than I get when manually setting the values, for some reason I have yet to fathom. Max boost is 4.54GHz on the fastest two cores, and 4.401GHz on another core, and I think achieving max boost + on three out of my six cores is a decent result...


----------



## rastaviper

Waltc said:


> Hmmmm....sounds like you have a drive which produces errors whenever BCLK is adjusted upwards--meaning your boot device apparently will not run on a bus even slightly faster than the stock bus. Drive buses (Sata3) and the ram bus hang off of BCLK--you raise BCLK a bit--those bus speeds go up, too. But your problem might not be your boot-drive, but your ram bus--where errors can produce faulty drive read/writes, as well.
> 
> You can narrow it down by drastically lowering your ram clock temporarily to see if a slight adjustment to your BCLK is still causing problems. If you use a value like 100.59MHz BCLK with a much slower ram speed and you boot into Windows without a problem, then you have isolated the problem to your ram bus--perhaps slightly looser ram timings would fix that. But if you are still having the boot problem, then it means one of the devices attached to your drive bus--likely your boot device--cannot take the increased bus speed a very slight uptick in BCLK creates. Your particular problem is unusual in my experience, but certainly understandable!


Cool, thanks for the explanation!

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ownedj00

Hello i hope someone can help with this.

I went into my bios the other day and noticed my bios had changed to the shipped bios (f4) but i updated my bios when i built the pc 2 weeks ago to f10. so do i update the bios again or try change it. when ever i turn my pc on sometimes will take 2-3 post cycles to actually post to desktop.
3900x
aorus master x570
gskill C16 3600mhz 16gb
Win10 on 500gb 2.5 SSD

So how do i go about fixing this? is another bios more stable then f10?


----------



## Sphex_

Ownedj00 said:


> Hello i hope someone can help with this.
> 
> I went into my bios the other day and noticed my bios had changed to the shipped bios (f4) but i updated my bios when i built the pc 2 weeks ago to f10. so do i update the bios again or try change it. when ever i turn my pc on sometimes will take 2-3 post cycles to actually post to desktop.
> 3900x
> aorus master x570
> gskill C16 3600mhz 16gb
> Win10 on 500gb 2.5 SSD
> 
> So how do i go about fixing this? is another bios more stable then f10?


Your motherboard has dual BIOS. So you initially booted to one BIOS and updated it to F10 (probably your Primary BIOS) and because of the POST cycling (memory training? Hardware issue?) it decided to boot to the secondary BIOS. Update it to F10 as well so you have F10 on both BIOSes and try to figure out why your computer can't POST properly every time you turn it on. Maybe someone with more experience with the Aorus Master board can chime in but in my experience failure to POST or power cycling is usually caused by bad memory timings or something along those lines.


----------



## Frietkot Louis

Ownedj00 said:


> Hello i hope someone can help with this.
> 
> I went into my bios the other day and noticed my bios had changed to the shipped bios (f4) but i updated my bios when i built the pc 2 weeks ago to f10. so do i update the bios again or try change it. when ever i turn my pc on sometimes will take 2-3 post cycles to actually post to desktop.
> 3900x
> aorus master x570
> gskill C16 3600mhz 16gb
> Win10 on 500gb 2.5 SSD
> 
> So how do i go about fixing this? is another bios more stable then f10?


It looks like your motherboard has switched to the backup BIOS. By default this is automatic, and it's quite a pain since you'll never know exactly which bios will boot.

You can change the BIOS switches on the upper right of the motherboard, change left switch to put it in 'single' bios, and then change the right switch to switch from MAIN to BACKUP BIOS.

Probably one of your bios'es are still F4, and the other will be F10 with *probably* a bad setting which causes it to fail.

Experiment with both bioses (right switch, remember), to check which one will work. You can then flash the other bios , after booting the first, by changing the second switch to the other position whilst in BIOS.

Bios revisions F7b/f7c or F10c/F10d seem quite okay to me.

Hope this helps. good luck.


----------



## Ownedj00

Sphex_ said:


> Your motherboard has dual BIOS. So you initially booted to one BIOS and updated it to F10 (probably your Primary BIOS) and because of the POST cycling (memory training? Hardware issue?) it decided to boot to the secondary BIOS. Update it to F10 as well so you have F10 on both BIOSes and try to figure out why your computer can't POST properly every time you turn it on. Maybe someone with more experience with the Aorus Master board can chime in but in my experience failure to POST or power cycling is usually caused by bad memory timings or something along those lines.





Frietkot Louis said:


> It looks like your motherboard has switched to the backup BIOS. By default this is automatic, and it's quite a pain since you'll never know exactly which bios will boot.
> 
> You can change the BIOS switches on the upper right of the motherboard, change left switch to put it in 'single' bios, and then change the right switch to switch from MAIN to BACKUP BIOS.
> 
> Probably one of your bios'es are still F4, and the other will be F10 with *probably* a bad setting which causes it to fail.
> 
> Experiment with both bioses (right switch, remember), to check which one will work. You can then flash the other bios , after booting the first, by changing the second switch to the other position whilst in BIOS.
> 
> Bios revisions F7b/f7c or F10c/F10d seem quite okay to me.
> 
> Hope this helps. good luck.


Thanks for the replies ill update this second bios and see how it goes.


----------



## Kreeker

Anyone have an issue with their Headphone Power randomly changing after reboot?

Level 3 is what I run, but sometimes it will switch to Level 2...


----------



## Cidious

Pulled the trigger on a Aorus WiFi Pro. I couldn't justify the master (or unify) enough to spend the extra $100 with my 3800X. 

Soon to join the club here. Will do some memory comparisons between B450M Mortar MAX and boost behavior etc. Have 4x8gb bdie and 2x16gb Edie and a 3800X to test with. Both biosses are matures by now. Interesting to see if there's a difference. The reviews only state performance at release but a lot has changed since then.


----------



## Acertified

Cidious said:


> Pulled the trigger on a Aorus WiFi Pro. I couldn't justify the master (or unify) enough to spend the extra $100 with my 3800X.
> 
> Soon to join the club here. Will do some memory comparisons between B450M Mortar MAX and boost behavior etc. Have 4x8gb bdie and 2x16gb Edie and a 3800X to test with. Both biosses are matures by now. Interesting to see if there's a difference. The reviews only state performance at release but a lot has changed since then.


I think that you will be really Happy with the Pro WiFi. I am running the Pro WiFi and purchased it because I thought it was the perfect balance between Performance, Features and Value! I have only had 1 problem with it since I have had it. Other than that, it has run flawless.

FYI... With the Memory Controller that Ryzen uses, running only 2 Memory Modules helps with issues and performance. It will run with 4 modules but it has been well documented that you will get better performance by using only 2.


----------



## athkatla

That's not true according to this:

https://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/amd-ryzen-3000-best-memory-timings,6310-2.html

Sent from my BLA-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Acertified

athkatla said:


> That's not true according to this:
> 
> https://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/amd-ryzen-3000-best-memory-timings,6310-2.html
> 
> Sent from my BLA-L29 using Tapatalk


That article is about RANKS.... NOT BANKS. 2 totally different things.

Ryzen 3000 mem controller and most of X570 MBs are structured/optimized for Daisy Chain Memory topology. This favors 2 modules over 4 although 4 will work but you can run into additional issues with 4 including performance degradation.


----------



## athkatla

"Going from two ranks to four ranks of memory is by far the best way to improve performance in memory-bottlenecked applications. At current memory density, that usually means having at least 32GB (even if you don’t think you’ll use that much capacity). "

"The best practical configuration is four ranks of DDR4-3600 at the lowest stable latencies. Reminder: Four ranks can be achieved from either four single-rank or two dual-rank DIMMs."


Sent from my BLA-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Acertified

athkatla said:


> "Going from two ranks to four ranks of memory is by far the best way to improve performance in memory-bottlenecked applications. At current memory density, that usually means having at least 32GB (even if you don’t think you’ll use that much capacity). "
> 
> "The best practical configuration is four ranks of DDR4-3600 at the lowest stable latencies. Reminder: Four ranks can be achieved from either four single-rank or two dual-rank DIMMs."
> 
> 
> Sent from my BLA-L29 using Tapatalk


LOL RANKS and BANKS are NOT the same thing. Im not going to go back and fourth and I understand where the confusion comes from but RANKS and BANKS are totally different. 

The term "RANK" was created by JEDEC, the memory industry’s standards group, to distinguish between the number of memory banks on a memory module as opposed to the number of memory banks on a component such as a motherboard.


----------



## flankd

*Fan in Sys1 x570 Aorus Master not working correctly*

I have a Noctua NH-U12A and the exhaust fan of the heatsink is plugged into Sys Fan 1 on the top left of the motherboard. It just powers down for whatever reason. Sometimes it works, sometimes it doesn't. I've tried running it in Auto, Voltage and PWM mode. Neither mode seems to be a consistent fix. Any suggestions?

F10 AMD AGESA Combo-AM4 1.0.0.4 BIOS


----------



## athkatla

Acertified said:


> LOL RANKS and BANKS are NOT the same thing. Im not going to go back and fourth and I understand where the confusion comes from but RANKS and BANKS are totally different.
> 
> 
> 
> The term "RANK" was created by JEDEC, the memory industry’s standards group, to distinguish between the number of memory banks on a memory module as opposed to the number of memory banks on a component such as a motherboard.


"Reminder: Four ranks can be achieved from either four single-rank or two dual-rank DIMMs."

Sent from my BLA-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## athkatla

flankd said:


> I have a Noctua NH-U12A and the exhaust fan of the heatsink is plugged into Sys Fan 1 on the top left of the motherboard. It just powers down for whatever reason. Sometimes it works, sometimes it doesn't. I've tried running it in Auto, Voltage and PWM mode. Neither mode seems to be a consistent fix. Any suggestions?
> 
> 
> 
> F10 AMD AGESA Combo-AM4 1.0.0.4 BIOS


There is an issue with Noctua fans, use the search function to find out more details.

Sent from my BLA-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## bigfootnz

wrong thread


----------



## meridius

Hi all Thinking of building myself a AMD system and would like to know if the master is worth going for now since this baord has had alot of bios problems. is this motherboard good to go now or is there still problems as i use noctua fans and also use sleep alot as i never turn the pc off. 

any help would be great

thanks


----------



## frozenkuku

i have problem with aorus x570 ultra, clean win10 installation
but when open ryzen master it says unable to initialize. kindly reinstall the program.


tried to reinstall more than 20times, not helping
anyone experienced this problem?


----------



## athkatla

Did you install the AMD chipset drivers?

Sent from my BLA-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cata79

flankd said:


> I have a Noctua NH-U12A and the exhaust fan of the heatsink is plugged into Sys Fan 1 on the top left of the motherboard. It just powers down for whatever reason. Sometimes it works, sometimes it doesn't. I've tried running it in Auto, Voltage and PWM mode. Neither mode seems to be a consistent fix. Any suggestions?
> 
> F10 AMD AGESA Combo-AM4 1.0.0.4 BIOS


Why don't you use the included y-splitter to connect both fans to the cpu_fan header?


----------



## seven777sense

i am using NH-U12A F10 bios, using the y splitter and connected to CPU header can confirm no issues. the sys1 default sensor is located at bottom left corner of the motherboard,if you didnt change the sensor input to CPU in bios. your fan might spin slower because usually the temp around that sys1 sensor area isnt too hot.


----------



## Nijo

frozenkuku said:


> i have problem with aorus x570 ultra, clean win10 installation
> but when open ryzen master it says unable to initialize. kindly reinstall the program.
> 
> 
> tried to reinstall more than 20times, not helping
> anyone experienced this problem?


I recommend: Uninstall RM, then uninstall chipset drivers and restart. After that reinstall latest chipset drivers from AMD website, restart and install RM.


----------



## Nicked_Wicked

flankd said:


> I have a Noctua NH-U12A and the exhaust fan of the heatsink is plugged into Sys Fan 1 on the top left of the motherboard. It just powers down for whatever reason. Sometimes it works, sometimes it doesn't. I've tried running it in Auto, Voltage and PWM mode. Neither mode seems to be a consistent fix. Any suggestions?
> 
> F10 AMD AGESA Combo-AM4 1.0.0.4 BIOS




Can confirm with a Noctua u12a and additional a12x25 fans, had a previous Aorus Master that seemingly wasn't affected but had to exchange mine because of a DIMM defect, the new one which I have for ~2 months now refuses to spin either fan 4 or CPU fan (y-splitter) headers on start-up, or sometimes it will stop abruptly when CPU load changes too fast, will not fix itself until a full shutdown and cold boot, sometimes takes multiple tries as well. Was hoping to see a fix in F10 but to no avail, certainly hope it isn't a hardware problem.


----------



## bluechris

Nicked_Wicked said:


> Can confirm with a Noctua u12a and additional a12x25 fans, had a previous Aorus Master that seemingly wasn't affected but had to exchange mine because of a DIMM defect, the new one which I have for ~2 months now refuses to spin either fan 4 or CPU fan (y-splitter) headers on start-up, or sometimes it will stop abruptly when CPU load changes too fast, will not fix itself until a full shutdown and cold boot, sometimes takes multiple tries as well. Was hoping to see a fix in F10 but to no avail, certainly hope it isn't a hardware problem.


PRO with F10 here.
I have 12 noctuas in my system in all the motherboard slots. 10 are NF12 where the 3 of them with 2 splitters are in my 360rad in cpu plug. The other 7 are for in and out air in the case in fan1, 2,3,4. In fan5 i have my laing d5, in fan 6 i have a Noctua 80mm and in the last mb fan plug i have a noctua 40mm that is on a hp440 raid controller.

None never stopped working with firmware's from f3 till latest f10 and all are with manual curves from bios. Also i use the 2 temp sensors, temp1 is my water temp and temp2 is my sas disks temp.


----------



## Waltc

meridius said:


> Hi all Thinking of building myself a AMD system and would like to know if the master is worth going for now since this baord has had alot of bios problems. is this motherboard good to go now or is there still problems as i use noctua fans and also use sleep alot as i never turn the pc off.
> 
> any help would be great
> 
> thanks



I've had almost 0 problems with it since I installed it July 9th, I'm happy to say. Great product. Latest bios.


----------



## Waltc

Nicked_Wicked said:


> Can confirm with a Noctua u12a and additional a12x25 fans, had a previous Aorus Master that seemingly wasn't affected but had to exchange mine because of a DIMM defect, the new one which I have for ~2 months now refuses to spin either fan 4 or CPU fan (y-splitter) headers on start-up, or sometimes it will stop abruptly when CPU load changes too fast, will not fix itself until a full shutdown and cold boot, sometimes takes multiple tries as well. Was hoping to see a fix in F10 but to no avail, certainly hope it isn't a hardware problem.



Be sure and run SIV to make sure that "FAN Auto-Stop" is not checked for that fan/header. My Aorus Master (F10) has no such problem with the fan header--actually, I've never had that problem since F3, IIRC.


----------



## Marius A

Nicked_Wicked said:


> Can confirm with a Noctua u12a and additional a12x25 fans, had a previous Aorus Master that seemingly wasn't affected but had to exchange mine because of a DIMM defect, the new one which I have for ~2 months now refuses to spin either fan 4 or CPU fan (y-splitter) headers on start-up, or sometimes it will stop abruptly when CPU load changes too fast, will not fix itself until a full shutdown and cold boot, sometimes takes multiple tries as well. Was hoping to see a fix in F10 but to no avail, certainly hope it isn't a hardware problem.


i have the same issue with my x570 master and nocrtua nh u12a, y splitter or no splitter used , only solution which works for me was to connect the y splitter to the system fan 5 pump header (system fan 6 pump header also works ) which has higher amp , never had the FANS stopping again after that, my corsair ml140 pro case fans have no issues connected to the cpu fan headers, one of the reasons i sold all my noctua fans for the case , they were just stopping


----------



## NonXtreme

Nicked_Wicked said:


> Can confirm with a Noctua u12a and additional a12x25 fans, had a previous Aorus Master that seemingly wasn't affected but had to exchange mine because of a DIMM defect, the new one which I have for ~2 months now refuses to spin either fan 4 or CPU fan (y-splitter) headers on start-up, or sometimes it will stop abruptly when CPU load changes too fast, will not fix itself until a full shutdown and cold boot, sometimes takes multiple tries as well. Was hoping to see a fix in F10 but to no avail, certainly hope it isn't a hardware problem.


One of a12x25 in my x570 itx build sometime did this on startup. I RMAed the fan and never have problem with the new replacement fan since.


----------



## BoMbY

bluechris said:


> None never stopped working with firmware's from f3 till latest f10 and all are with manual curves from bios.


Then consider yourself lucky. The problem exists, and it happens for me too, even on the CPU fan header. Asus had the same problem previously (with the C6H and others, I think), but they managed to fix it. Noctua is using their own PWM controller chip, and it seems to behave slightly different.


----------



## Cidious

Just installed my Aorus WiFi Pro. Booted up nicely from the start etc. But after setting my memory timings it all goes to **** a bit. Super high latency (80ns+) and lag. Same settings I used on my Mortar Max. I have a feeling something is going wrong with the bios settings. Not very familiar with yet.


----------



## bluechris

BoMbY said:


> Then consider yourself lucky. The problem exists, and it happens for me too, even on the CPU fan header. Asus had the same problem previously (with the C6H and others, I think), but they managed to fix it. Noctua is using their own PWM controller chip, and it seems to behave slightly different.


I have a feeling and i have express it previously some weeks ago. This is my 2nd PRO, the 1st one which i did RMA and i have the new one unopened gave me a ton of troubles and eventually died. 
The difference between the old and any of the new ones is the production number. The 1st had Production number under 900 but the new ones are on 5 digit number.
I say this because i had read in the beginning of the x570 aorus mb rollout here and all over the internet people with crazy problems mainly with memory training and some other stuff like corruption in bioses and losing settings after power unplugging.
I had most of this problems in the 1st one but none and i mean none in the latest ones no matter the bios or psu or anything.
I cannot prove anything but its a feeling that something hardware side is fixed at least in PRO model.


----------



## rask

bluechris said:


> I cannot prove anything but its a feeling that something hardware side is fixed at least in PRO model.



Is there a similar issue on x570 Aorus Master? Lately, the reviews of this motherboard are not good on Newegg/Amazon - issues pertaining to POST, RAID0, BIOS settings not sticking etc.


----------



## bluechris

rask said:


> Is there a similar issue on x570 Aorus Master? Lately, the reviews of this motherboard are not good on Newegg/Amazon - issues pertaining to POST, RAID0, BIOS settings not sticking etc.


From what i had read all the series had one problem or another but who knows really?


----------



## Marius A

rask said:


> Is there a similar issue on x570 Aorus Master? Lately, the reviews of this motherboard are not good on Newegg/Amazon - issues pertaining to POST, RAID0, BIOS settings not sticking etc.


those boards need latest bios for sure, also windows 10 1909 and latest chipset and raid drivers from amd, if still after all this you have issues than rma the board, many people are thinking that is like intel it just works, this is new platform which has its quirks .


----------



## FMXP

Upgraded to F10 on my Aorus Ultra, what's the consensus on the new AMD Cool&Quiet option? Leave it Enabled or set to Disabled?


----------



## F1Aussie

Hi All, i have an aorus master and use hwinfo64 to monitor everything. One thing I am curious about is the chipset temps, there are two of these and the top one is always about 20° hotter than the bottom one. Anyone know what this is all about? Cheers


----------



## Pdm81

*X570 ultra bios problem*

I saw some other people having a similar issue but i wondered if anyone found a solution.

On a 3900x with a x570 ultra when i press f2 the Aorus splash screen just freezes on bios F6b and F10 but if i then flash it back using the Gigabyte app to F5 it works just fine.
I saw someone say mashing f12 for boot options works... i actually managed to get that working on F10 once but usually it just results in a frozen black screen.

I tried flashing in the bios, qflash, bios gigabyte app.... a usb in ntfs and in fat32...

Thanks in advance if anyone has any suggestions.


----------



## RAINFIRE

FMXP said:


> Upgraded to F10 on my Aorus Ultra, what's the consensus on the new AMD Cool&Quiet option? Leave it Enabled or set to Disabled?



AMD says just use their Power Plans in Windows or you may use 1usmus' Power Plan. All these setting are now in the Advanced CPU Settings Menu - CHANGE THESE:

AMD Cool and Quiet - Enabled
Global C-state Control = Enabled
Power Supply Idle Control = Low Current Idle
PPC Adjustment = PState 0
CPPC = Enabled
CPPC Preferred Cores = Enabled






AMD's Robert Hallock on PC World discussing 3950X launch and new 3rd Gen Threadrippers. He states to use the above optimal settings starting at 1 hour: 24 minutes into video. He covers Cool'n'Quiet

https://youtu.be/NRSUYBjlBXw?t=5076


----------



## Cidious

Upgraded to X570 Pro Wifi and latest bios F10 from a MSI B450M Mortar MAX. 

So far dissapointed with the bios and stability. Bios is messy and options are all over the place compared to the simple MSI bios. But the worst part is that I can't get my memory stable running at the speeds of the MSI B450M Mortar MAX which is a budget board costing less than $100.

I'm hoping it's solvable with bios settings. But like I said it's kind of messy having AMD options and gigabyte options all crisscross a bit of guidance here would be warmly appreciated haha. The board came with F3 bios. And I flashed it to F10 which means it's and early production board I'm guessing but no new revisions known right. 

Is there anyone that runs dual rank Edie Here and can show me the bios settings for 3800Mhz? I tried to use the same settings as on my Mortar but no luck as you can see in the screenshots.


----------



## frozenkuku

Nijo said:


> I recommend: Uninstall RM, then uninstall chipset drivers and restart. After that reinstall latest chipset drivers from AMD website, restart and install RM.


i have installed chipset drivers (30/11)
i will try ur method again, thx


----------



## Derple

frozenkuku said:


> i have installed chipset drivers (30/11)
> i will try ur method again, thx


If that doesn't work, try uninstalling any gigabyte software if you have any. As soon as I updated RGBFusion, Ryzen Master started throwing a fit. Uninstalling all the gigabyte software allowed it to start up again.


----------



## n4p0l3onic

F1Aussie said:


> Hi All, i have an aorus master and use hwinfo64 to monitor everything. One thing I am curious about is the chipset temps, there are two of these and the top one is always about 20° hotter than the bottom one. Anyone know what this is all about? Cheers


This happens to me too, anyone have explanation?

Anyway what's the best bios settings for a 3900x and x570 aorus master f10 bios? I already use :

- 0.1v offset voltage and normal 1.2v voltage combo

Applied all the advanced cpu stuffs from the 1usmus power plan guide 

Auto pbo

Is there any better optimization setting to set?


----------



## nangu

Waltc said:


> Yes, with F10, if I set EDC=0, then I slow down, measurably, which made me think the error had been fixed, as well. I also seem to get better results testing and applying through Ryzen Master (latest version) than I get when manually setting the values, for some reason I have yet to fathom. Max boost is 4.54GHz on the fastest two cores, and 4.401GHz on another core, and I think achieving max boost + on three out of my six cores is a decent result...



Hi, I tested "Motherboard Limits" and experienced the same as your EDC=0 setting, noticeable slowdown in clocks, lower than stock power consumption and noticeable lower benchmark numbers.

So the bug is not 100% fixed. You can circunvent it by manually setting the desired PPT, TDC and EDC values now, but "Motherboard limits" is still broken.


----------



## pal

F1Aussie said:


> Hi All, i have an aorus master and use hwinfo64 to monitor everything. One thing I am curious about is the chipset temps, there are two of these and the top one is always about 20° hotter than the bottom one. Anyone know what this is all about? Cheers


the theory is, the top one is from sensor on pch die, the bottom is the mobo sensor. 
But the FACT is, the PCH heatsink have crapy thermal pad on it. Me and few others replaced that pad with thermal paste and Temps went down for 10C.


----------



## sacredpro

Hello!
I just bought this motherboard with ryzen 5 3600. 
I updated the bios and overclocked the ram via appcenter. After reboot it worked fine untill i was done working and tried to shutdown the computer. The monitor went into sleepmode but the computer kept working and didnt response to power/reset buttons. So i turned off the switch on the power supply and went to sleep. The next day my computer turned into a brick. The computer turns on but doesnt response to power/reset buttons after that. All the fans are spinning but bios doesnt load and the monitor remains in sleep mode. I tried to reset bios by removing the battery from motherboard and using cmos but it doesnt help. 
Any idea what can I do?


----------



## SamfisherAnD

F1Aussie said:


> Hi All, i have an aorus master and use hwinfo64 to monitor everything. One thing I am curious about is the chipset temps, there are two of these and the top one is always about 20° hotter than the bottom one. Anyone know what this is all about? Cheers





n4p0l3onic said:


> This happens to me too, anyone have explanation?
> 
> Anyway what's the best bios settings for a 3900x and x570 aorus master f10 bios? I already use :
> 
> - 0.1v offset voltage and normal 1.2v voltage combo
> 
> Applied all the advanced cpu stuffs from the 1usmus power plan guide
> 
> Auto pbo
> 
> Is there any better optimization setting to set?




The one single line that says Chipset is not the one you should be looking at. Just down maybe 6 lines is another Chipset temp reading that matches what Gigabyte's own SIV reports as Chipset temp. Also turn off PBO, it's a waste of wattage for no performance gain. Easily 30-50w more power for the same clocks. It's increasing power to parts that don't affect Ryzen clocks.


----------



## rastaviper

sacredpro said:


> Hello!
> 
> I just bought this motherboard with ryzen 5 3600.
> 
> I updated the bios and overclocked the ram via appcenter. After reboot it worked fine untill i was done working and tried to shutdown the computer. The monitor went into sleepmode but the computer kept working and didnt response to power/reset buttons. So i turned off the switch on the power supply and went to sleep. The next day my computer turned into a brick. The computer turns on but doesnt response to power/reset buttons after that. All the fans are spinning but bios doesnt load and the monitor remains in sleep mode. I tried to reset bios by removing the battery from motherboard and using cmos but it doesnt help.
> 
> Any idea what can I do?


I have done dozens of bad overclocking attempts with my 3600x, never needed to remove the battery of the motherboard to revive it.
Only thing that I had to do for my Elite was to unplug the main power cable, wait a bit, reconnect it and power on the system. My PC would always boot to safe BIOS settings, so then I could easily enter Bios and readjust my settings.

Maybe your try to remove the battery, created some more serious problem.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


----------



## F1Aussie

pal said:


> F1Aussie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi All, i have an aorus master and use hwinfo64 to monitor everything. One thing I am curious about is the chipset temps, there are two of these and the top one is always about 20° hotter than the bottom one. Anyone know what this is all about? Cheers
> 
> 
> 
> the theory is, the top one is from sensor on pch die, the bottom is the mobo sensor.
> But the FACT is, the PCH heatsink have crapy thermal pad on it. Me and few others replaced that pad with thermal paste and Temps went down for 10C.
Click to expand...

I believe that is a big of a job as well, have to pull the mobo out and take the back off to get to the pad?


----------



## F1Aussie

SamfisherAnD said:


> F1Aussie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi All, i have an aorus master and use hwinfo64 to monitor everything. One thing I am curious about is the chipset temps, there are two of these and the top one is always about 20° hotter than the bottom one. Anyone know what this is all about? Cheers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> n4p0l3onic said:
> 
> 
> 
> This happens to me too, anyone have explanation?
> 
> Anyway what's the best bios settings for a 3900x and x570 aorus master f10 bios? I already use :
> 
> - 0.1v offset voltage and normal 1.2v voltage combo
> 
> Applied all the advanced cpu stuffs from the 1usmus power plan guide
> 
> Auto pbo
> 
> Is there any better optimization setting to set?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The one single line that says Chipset is not the one you should be looking at. Just down maybe 6 lines is another Chipset temp reading that matches what Gigabyte's own SIV reports as Chipset temp. Also turn off PBO, it's a waste of wattage for no performance gain. Easily 30-50w more power for the same clocks. It's increasing power to parts that don't affect Ryzen clocks.
Click to expand...

Shouldn't we go off the higher temps though? I would have thought that is the temp to worry about?


----------



## Medizinmann

nangu said:


> Hi, I tested "Motherboard Limits" and experienced the same as your EDC=0 setting, noticeable slowdown in clocks, lower than stock power consumption and noticeable lower benchmark numbers.
> 
> So the bug is not 100% fixed. You can circunvent it by manually setting the desired PPT, TDC and EDC values now, but "Motherboard limits" is still broken.


Well in my experience anything else than EDC=0 will degrade performance form me…at least in BIOS. Didn’t have time to test this with setting values in Ryzen Master. I put in TDC and PPT manually (to motherboards max setting) – but EDC must be set to 0.

This is F10 BIOS on Aorus Xtreme.

With these Settings the CPU can draw up to 180W – before the PBO-Bug it could draw up to 220W with setting PPT/TDC/EDC to motherboard limits.

Performance is quite good though – I get better numbers now with 180W(CB20 Multi, 3DMark and Z-CPU bench) than before with Power usage of 220W and in all day use CPU stays under 100W peak.

Greetings,
Medizinmann


----------



## Cidious

This new board is a bit of a headache. It was really a pain in the ass to get my e-die ram working at 3800Mhz. And had the weirdest **** with the bios doing all kind of funky stuff randomly resetting, skipping settings, or settings sticking after changing, reboots, crashes, automatically switching between biosses etc etc MY LORD!

MSI made this SO SIMPLE.. I miss my Mortar MAX bios already. I should have gone with the MEG Unify instead of the Aorus Pro Wifi, but we will make do with what we have now lol.

Any of you had trouble getting ram stable at 3800Mhz? it's really a breeze on MSI boards but with the Gigabyte what finally did the trick was adjusting the Loadline calibration for VCORE and VSOC. I think the VSOC LLC is what stabilised the memory. What a pain in the ass.


----------



## Medizinmann

Cidious said:


> This new board is a bit of a headache. It was really a pain in the ass to get my e-die ram working at 3800Mhz. And had the weirdest **** with the bios doing all kind of funky stuff randomly resetting, skipping settings, or settings sticking after changing, reboots, crashes, automatically switching between biosses etc etc MY LORD!


Well these are all the kinds of fall backs when memory training fails… Had These a lot too - when finding the sweet spot for my RAM Timings.



> MSI made this SO SIMPLE.. I miss my Mortar MAX bios already. I should have gone with the MEG Unify instead of the Aorus Pro Wifi, but we will make do with what we have now lol.


Yeah - I have read that MSI BIOS is just easy to use...:thumb:



> Any of you had trouble getting ram stable at 3800Mhz? it's really a breeze on MSI boards but with the Gigabyte what finally did the trick was adjusting the Loadline calibration for VCORE and VSOC. I think the VSOC LLC is what stabilised the memory. What a pain in the ass.


Well I can't go beyond 1780 MHz no go - but I am on a 4 sticks setup with 64GB - which seems to be harder on the memory controller.
At least I am on thight timings with CL14 and a latency of 67ns.

What loadline config did you use?

Greetings,
Medizinmann


----------



## frozenkuku

Derple said:


> If that doesn't work, try uninstalling any gigabyte software if you have any. As soon as I updated RGBFusion, Ryzen Master started throwing a fit. Uninstalling all the gigabyte software allowed it to start up again.



just tried, uninstall both, reboot, reinstall one by one, now working same problem


----------



## frozenkuku

Derple said:


> If that doesn't work, try uninstalling any gigabyte software if you have any. As soon as I updated RGBFusion, Ryzen Master started throwing a fit. Uninstalling all the gigabyte software allowed it to start up again.



yeah maybe it's rgbfusion thing
what software r u using after remove it


edit. Bang!!!! u r right, it's gigabyte app!!! i tried remove one by one as soon as i close gigabyte app software, it works


----------



## Cidious

Medizinmann said:


> Well these are all the kinds of fall backs when memory training fails… Had These a lot too - when finding the sweet spot for my RAM Timings.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah - I have read that MSI BIOS is just easy to use...:thumb:
> 
> 
> 
> Well I can't go beyond 1780 MHz no go - but I am on a 4 sticks setup with 64GB - which seems to be harder on the memory controller.
> At least I am on thight timings with CL14 and a latency of 67ns.
> 
> What loadline config did you use?
> 
> Greetings,
> Medizinmann


Yeah that's why I'm on just 2 sticks of 16GB dual rank. They should clock easily. But this board is really a pain in the ass. LLC is I think medium for Vcore and low for VSOC. 3rd line for VCORE from bottom and 2nd for VSOC. It actually made my VRM cooler by about 20-25 degrees. Not sure how that works. But it was idling at about 55-60 degrees constantly and now it's idling at 33 degrees. Which seems more in line with the CPU and VRM setup. I also replaced the thermal pads with 12.7wmk stuff. and put Kryonaut on the chipset. Should help a bit during gaming. What I don't understand is why they put a plastic cover over the VRM... how does that make sense in terms of cooling performance? Modern RGB logic I guess. 

I took me a full day of tinkering with the settings to even get it going. Thought it was broken.... Pretty Happy that I think I got it sorted now. Motherboard was birthday gift from the Missus. She was starting to get pissed I didn't give her any more attention after receiving it... I tried to explain it's just because the damn thing didn't work properly... Not much understanding for that either... Send it back, I want my boyfriend back was the message... 


Below a comparison of the end result of the E-die on Mortar MAX and Aorus Pro. practically the same. Although the Latency is consistently is a bit lower probably due to new fresh Windows.


----------



## rissie

Cidious said:


> This new board is a bit of a headache. It was really a pain in the ass to get my e-die ram working at 3800Mhz. And had the weirdest **** with the bios doing all kind of funky stuff randomly resetting, skipping settings, or settings sticking after changing, reboots, crashes, automatically switching between biosses etc etc MY LORD!
> 
> MSI made this SO SIMPLE.. I miss my Mortar MAX bios already. I should have gone with the MEG Unify instead of the Aorus Pro Wifi, but we will make do with what we have now lol.
> 
> Any of you had trouble getting ram stable at 3800Mhz? it's really a breeze on MSI boards but with the Gigabyte what finally did the trick was adjusting the Loadline calibration for VCORE and VSOC. I think the VSOC LLC is what stabilised the memory. What a pain in the ass.


Running 3800 and IF at 1900 with F10 (before 1900 wouldn't post). I also haven't decided between PBO and per CCX overclocking. Either way, system is way fast. I do notice that latency is better with per CCX or all core overclocking though. 


frozenkuku, the latest Ryzen Master gives me that error every now and then (I use task scheduler to start it each time I boot up), too. I just run/load up the programme again (no reinstalling anything) and it will work. Probably some timing issue? No biggie.


----------



## MacMus

I'm debating to buy X570 board Master/Extreme but i see there are issues:

1. What do i lose if i go with Master in comparison with extreme ?
2. It the mobo working with external sound card or it has issues? 
3. Should i consider Gigabyte or Asus board intead?


----------



## Cidious

The extreme is full of gimmicks. I'd say the master will suit most people's needs for about half the price but another alternative to the Master would be the MSI x570 MEG Unify. It's an upgraded and no nonsense MEG ACE and the bios is more mature than the Gigabyte bios and more stable. The Unify comes with everything the Master has but without RGB and a little cheaper. 

I found that the Gigabyte bios is very tricky and not easy to work with, with lots of post issues and sensitivity. The MSI bios is more easy to deal with and easier to post when overclocking.


----------



## n4p0l3onic

Concerning vcore, which app actually report the correct one, ryzen master, cpuz or hwinfo?

According to ryzen master my vcore still pinned at 1.38v during cinebench r20 MT test, and this is with vcore offset set to -0.1v in the BIOS, cpuz reported slightly less voltage while hwinfo still list max vcore as 1.49v or something like that basically higher than ryzen master.

Is it good to set even lower offset vecore?


----------



## SamfisherAnD

F1Aussie said:


> Shouldn't we go off the higher temps though? I would have thought that is the temp to worry about?


It's a different sensor entirely, since BIOS information is many times obfuscated. As mentioned by GG support in another post/thread/reddit that the temp listed as Chipset on SIV is the one that is correct.


----------



## MacMus

Cidious said:


> The extreme is full of gimmicks. I'd say the master will suit most people's needs for about half the price but another alternative to the Master would be the MSI x570 MEG Unify. It's an upgraded and no nonsense MEG ACE and the bios is more mature than the Gigabyte bios and more stable. The Unify comes with everything the Master has but without RGB and a little cheaper.
> 
> I found that the Gigabyte bios is very tricky and not easy to work with, with lots of post issues and sensitivity. The MSI bios is more easy to deal with and easier to post when overclocking.


I don't like Unify fact that unify does not have many USB ports, that is just ridiculous.. Are there any issues on the MSI board in regards to external pci devices like capture cards, sounds cards, vr wireless cards etc?


----------



## ManniX-ITA

Sorry for the long post, want to share my experience.
And ask some stuff at the bottom, of course.

Fingers crossed but so far I had an almost pleasant experience.
First time after the 8086 that I'm using again an AMD cpu in my main rig 
Rock stable, amazing performances. Windows just needed a reboot to wipe out the Intel drivers.
No problems at all with Ryzen Master or the Gigabyte software.
Default BIOS was F4, upgraded straight to F10d.

Case is a Corsair 750D Airflow with the standard 3x120mm fans plus 1x120mm on top beQuiet.
No weird fan issues, all working as expected.
X570 Aorus Master with 3800x, Black Rock Pro 4 and 2x16GB G.Skill Trident Z Neo 3600MHz C16D-32GTZN.
RAM is not the best but was at a decent price, safe bet.
AIDA64: Read 50.8 Write 28.7 Copy 51.4 Latency 70.4ns

Didn't want to risk with Liquid Metal and forgot I had left the Kryonaut at another place.
I used the gram of thermal paste from the beQuiet Dark Rock.
New one is incoming and then I'll replace it under CPU and PCH fan.

Love the Smart fan 5 options, awesome.
PCH temp is about 50-60 degress C.
Thought the PCH fan would be too noisy for my taste but I can't really hear it at all.
I tried in the BIOS at 59 degrees changing the profile to silent, balanced, normal.
Couldn't hear the difference between full stop and 2800rpm, which is good.
What is not good is the temp did not change with fan at full speed or full stop. 
Did expect to see temp going down or up, it doesn't...
Is it really doing anything useful this fan?
Hope the thermal paste replacement will help.

Did a quick 2h:30m with OCCT 4.5.2:
Temps are CCD1 average 71, max 77 degrees C.
Core MP with full load min 41.3 avg 42.0 max 42.8.
Core average at 1.325v.

Under normal workload MP is between 44.25 and 44.75 with boosts mostly on Core 3 (the best) and 5 at 45.5.

All the options suggested from 1usmus power plan configured.
Tried both his Universal and the AMD HP plan, no difference whatsoever.

Power consumption is pretty high, coming from a i4770k 4.4GHz @ 1.4v was hoping for something better in idling.
Not really a problem, I mainly aim for performance.
System power consumption goes down at 90W only after a long time idling.
Around 130-150W with just office, browsing, playing workload. Gaming tops at 280W (GTX 1070).
Cinebench R20 506/4914 and 213W.
With PBO the same.
With AutoOC+200 509/4973 and 217W.

I'd say there's something wrong here, unless I did miss something.
In general playing with the any option in the BIOS or with RM does not bring anything if not lower perf, CB R20 down to 4600-4700.
Hope this is just a glitch from this F10d version 
Otherwise would be a major waste of all those fancy BIOS options!
Really like the abundance of it in the BIOS but it's indeed confused and cluttered.

Hope the mobo doesn't give me issues down the line, had less than stellar past experiences with Gigabyte.
Anyway I'm more than satisfied today as it is with stability and performances.
It's just that, you know, this mainboard is highly overpriced so I'd like to pretend I didn't waste too much money on it.

I wonder if there any options I can play with to reduce power usage in idling without sacrificing performances.
If you have something to suggest let me know.

Also I'd like to know if it's normal behavior for F10d that PBO and AutoOC are doing absolutely nothing.
The only options I never changed so far are those suggested for the 1usmus power plan, should I?


----------



## MacMus

MacMus said:


> I don't like Unify fact that unify does not have many USB ports, that is just ridiculous.. Are there any issues on the MSI board in regards to external pci devices like capture cards, sounds cards, vr wireless cards etc?



On the other hand I love the MSI Prestige for layout, expansions etc.. I am kinda leaning to get this board now instead... i don't see any active thread for this mobos here in overclockers forums, henece i am a bit resilient.

What You can tel me about this board?


----------



## Cidious

ManniX-ITA said:


> Sorry for the long post, want to share my experience.
> 
> Power consumption is pretty high, coming from a i4770k 4.4GHz @ 1.4v was hoping for something better in idling.
> Not really a problem, I mainly aim for performance.
> System power consumption goes down at 90W only after a long time idling.
> Around 130-150W with just office, browsing, playing workload. Gaming tops at 280W (GTX 1070).
> Cinebench R20 506/4914 and 213W.
> With PBO the same.
> With AutoOC+200 509/4973 and 217W.
> 
> I'd say there's something wrong here, unless I did miss something.
> In general playing with the any option in the BIOS or with RM does not bring anything if not lower perf, CB R20 down to 4600-4700.
> Hope this is just a glitch from this F10d version
> Otherwise would be a major waste of all those fancy BIOS options!
> Really like the abundance of it in the BIOS but it's indeed confused and cluttered.
> 
> I wonder if there any options I can play with to reduce power usage in idling without sacrificing performances.
> If you have something to suggest let me know.
> 
> Also I'd like to know if it's normal behavior for F10d that PBO and AutoOC are doing absolutely nothing.
> The only options I never changed so far are those suggested for the 1usmus power plan, should I?


Hey man. I agree that the Gigabyte bios options are far from optimal coming from an MSI board just now which just works as intended. Been playing with the options on my Pro Wifi too which are practically the same as yours. Found that many options didn't work as intended and indeed decreased performance. Now this is not completely to blame onto gigabyte. This has been a known issue for a while with the new Ryzen 3000 series. Bit by bit the bios versions are getting better though. 

To answer one of your questions. You could try a dynamic VCORE offset of -0.05v for example. This worked perfectly on my MSI B450M Mortar MAX with literally no performance degradation in multicore performance just slightly in single core boosts. I haven't tried it on the Gigabyte yet but I'm about to give it a try too. 

My chip is idling at 25-28 degrees so I can't help you on that. I don't know anything else to recommend you other than watercooling instead of these obsolete huge mastodons like the Dark Rock Pro and Noctua D15. They are a heat sponge absorbing all the heat from the other components. This way your idle temps will NEVER be below the case temperature which usually is a bit above 40 degrees... a watercooling radiator as a front intake solves this issue permanently. I have had this discussion before. Some stick to aircoolers but I have had a Dark Rock Pro 4 and I'm on a custom loop now and I'll NEVER EVER look back again to aircoolers.. Clumsy big chunks of metal inside the case obstructing all other components and hanging on your PCB with all it's weight. Not my cup of tea.

PBO is useless right now. It was useful for my 3600 but not so much for my 3800X since AGESA 1.0.0.4 B. I leave it on default and use the Offset. 


UPDATE: I just used the Dynamic VCORE offset of -0.05V on the tweaker page and Cinebench Multicore lowered a little bit like 30 points but might be margin of error but the best part is that temps lowered by about 4 degrees under full load. I went from 67 to 63 degrees multicore benchmark in Cinebench. CPU-Z bench remained exactly the same since the durations is very short boost clocks will be higher before the CPU warms up. 541 single core and 5772 multicore points with 3800X. Go play around with the Dynamic VCORE a bit. it works only well for AGESA 1.0.0.4 B. Not so well on 1.0.0.3 ABBA I found so make sure you use the latest bios update F10


----------



## SamfisherAnD

ManniX-ITA said:


> Also I'd like to know if it's normal behavior for F10d that PBO and AutoOC are doing absolutely nothing.
> The only options I never changed so far are those suggested for the 1usmus power plan, should I?


Yes, PBO does nothing except increase power draw under load, so it's safe to turn it off. Regarding high-ish power draw at idle, I'm having the same "problem" too, although I suspect this is how it is. I myself came from a 3570k, and Intel SpeedStep really pushes core clocks down during idle, more than 50% off peak stock boost. My OC at 4.4GHz would idle at like 1.3GHz but still draw 60-80w cos I had to use constant voltage to keep it stable.


----------



## SamfisherAnD

Cidious said:


> My chip is idling at 25-28 degrees so I can't help you on that. I don't know anything else to recommend you other than watercooling instead of these obsolete huge mastodons like the Dark Rock Pro and Noctua D15. They are a heat sponge absorbing all the heat from the other components. This way your idle temps will NEVER be below the case temperature which usually is a bit above 40 degrees... a watercooling radiator as a front intake solves this issue permanently. I have had this discussion before. Some stick to aircoolers but I have had a Dark Rock Pro 4 and I'm on a custom loop now and I'll NEVER EVER look back again to aircoolers.. Clumsy big chunks of metal inside the case obstructing all other components and hanging on your PCB with all it's weight. Not my cup of tea.



Regardless of how you cool your setup (air-based, not L2N), it will never go below room temp so if your room temp is on the high side, well temps will equally follow. And air coolers are hardly obsolete. Many of them still compete and beat some of the higher end AIOs out there still. A custom loop is far clunkier than a HSF which you can remove at any time without having to drain the loop, refill it, test for leaks again, etc etc. A custom loop will obviously be cooler than a HSF, but most aren't in a position to afford a good setup, or do not want the inconvenience of dealing with one during maintenance.


----------



## ManniX-ITA

Cidious said:


> UPDATE: I just used the Dynamic VCORE offset of -0.05V on the tweaker page and Cinebench Multicore lowered a little bit like 30 points but might be margin of error but the best part is that temps lowered by about 4 degrees under full load. I went from 67 to 63 degrees multicore benchmark in Cinebench. CPU-Z bench remained exactly the same since the durations is very short boost clocks will be higher before the CPU warms up. 541 single core and 5772 multicore points with 3800X. Go play around with the Dynamic VCORE a bit. it works only well for AGESA 1.0.0.4 B. Not so well on 1.0.0.3 ABBA I found so make sure you use the latest bios update F10


Thanks for the tip Cidious!
I will try for sure. I guess your much higher score on Cinebench is mostly due to the water cooling kit, 63 degrees is quite awesome.

Honestly I've been a long time on a Swiftech H220x with the i4770k. But unless you go to 360mm rad there's no real advantage over a good air cooler.
I went back because of degraded performances, it was getting cluttered inside. Good move, after a few months started leaking on a secondary PC.
Right now I'm pretty satisfied with the zero hassles from the air cooler.
Maybe in the future if I'm going to 3950x or 4xxx, will think about a very good expandable AIO.

I'd really like to make my own custom loop but I don't have enough time and it needs constant maintenance, I'm too lazy 
Probably something that will keep me busy when I'll retire (if custom water loops will still be a thing).

Will let you know how it goes with the dynamic vcore.


----------



## Medizinmann

MacMus said:


> I'm debating to buy X570 board Master/Extreme but i see there are issues:
> 
> 1. What do i lose if i go with Master in comparison with extreme ?
> 2. It the mobo working with external sound card or it has issues?
> 3. Should i consider Gigabyte or Asus board intead?


What can I say...look in the specs sheet an decide what you need.

Comparing the Aorus Xtreme and the Master - Xtreme has 10 Gbit LAN and is passivly cooled (no chipset fan) besides that they are more or less equal, but the Xtreme costs $300-$400 more...
The Xtreme has a better VRM – but the VRM of the Master is already more than capable for everthing that ought to come on the AM4 plattform.
Regarding Audio – as I understand Master an Xtreme have a pretty decent audio card build in on the mobo – so usually this should be more than enough. 
But both would/should work with 3rd parts audio cards- the issue with the BIOS bevor F10 seems to be ironed out. 
If you want something else I would look into the ASRock Creator as this has also TB3 or may be the MSI Ace as this seems to be a very viable Options and MSI is praised for their very good and easy to use BIOS.

A good round-up on x570 mainboards comes from bullzoid on Gamers Nexus…





Greetings,
Medizinmann

PS: Happy with my Aorus Xtreme...


----------



## Cidious

SamfisherAnD said:


> Regardless of how you cool your setup (air-based, not L2N), it will never go below room temp so if your room temp is on the high side, well temps will equally follow. And air coolers are hardly obsolete. Many of them still compete and beat some of the higher end AIOs out there still. A custom loop is far clunkier than a HSF which you can remove at any time without having to drain the loop, refill it, test for leaks again, etc etc. A custom loop will obviously be cooler than a HSF, but most aren't in a position to afford a good setup, or do not want the inconvenience of dealing with one during maintenance.


I got you on that one. But a decent AIO mounted as intake costs the same as an D15 or DRP4 and outperforms it. If you mount the rad as outtake you'll loose most of the benefits. I agree. But I do really think with all the easily available AIOs out there for decent prices that these big chunky air coolers bring more trouble and downsides than a good AIO. Just me. I know many of you swear by em and maybe haven't tried anything else yet. I'm just saying I moved on and will not look back.

My stress run. Stabilizing at 66 degrees with 24 ambient. at 22 it obviously drops by about 2 degrees but I like it nice and cozy in the house during winter. This is without PBO and -0.05v offset. Performance nearly identical to no offset but nice and cool and lower voltage is just better for the processor.


----------



## SamfisherAnD

Cidious said:


> I got you on that one. But a decent AIO mounted as intake costs the same as an D15 or DRP4 and outperforms it. If you mount the rad as outtake you'll loose most of the benefits. I agree. But I do really think with all the easily available AIOs out there for decent prices that these big chunky air coolers bring more trouble and downsides than a good AIO. Just me. I know many of you swear by em and maybe haven't tried anything else yet. I'm just saying I moved on and will not look back.
> 
> My stress run. Stabilizing at 66 degrees with 24 ambient. at 22 it obviously drops by about 2 degrees but I like it nice and cozy in the house during winter. This is without PBO and -0.05v offset. Performance nearly identical to no offset but nice and cool and lower voltage is just better for the processor.


I myself am using a 360 AIO, more cos I'm a tinkerer and want the physical space inside the case to work with whenever I need to yank my GPU out to access the CMOS battery cos both my BIOSs are loading bad RAM timings etc ;P


----------



## Medizinmann

Cidious said:


> Yeah that's why I'm on just 2 sticks of 16GB dual rank. They should clock easily. But this board is really a pain in the ass. LLC is I think medium for Vcore and low for VSOC. 3rd line for VCORE from bottom and 2nd for VSOC. It actually made my VRM cooler by about 20-25 degrees. Not sure how that works. But it was idling at about 55-60 degrees constantly and now it's idling at 33 degrees. Which seems more in line with the CPU and VRM setup. I also replaced the thermal pads with 12.7wmk stuff. and put Kryonaut on the chipset. Should help a bit during gaming. What I don't understand is why they put a plastic cover over the VRM... how does that make sense in terms of cooling performance? Modern RGB logic I guess.


Yeah, I tried to lower LLC a bit(Ultra Extreme to Extreme an Extreme to Turbo) an could tighten my timings a little further – when I have some time I will look in to it more deeply and maybe get the “jump” to 1800MHz…when I was testing Settings to OC my RAM, a higher LLC helped stabilize over 1600 MHz – but to high seems to hurt…good point.:thumb:



> I took me a full day of tinkering with the settings to even get it going. Thought it was broken.... Pretty Happy that I think I got it sorted now. Motherboard was birthday gift from the Missus. She was starting to get pissed I didn't give her any more attention after receiving it... I tried to explain it's just because the damn thing didn't work properly... Not much understanding for that either... Send it back, I want my boyfriend back was the message...


I know this text to well...



> Below a comparison of the end result of the E-die on Mortar MAX and Aorus Pro. practically the same. Although the Latency is consistently is a bit lower probably due to new fresh Windows.


Looks good - mission accomplished - and show your girlfriend how happy you are about this achievement - and how this is part of the fun you have with her present - and a little tinkering is part of this hobby - in the end...:thumb:

Helps with my whife at least sometimes...

Greetings,
Medizinmann


----------



## ManniX-ITA

Thanks Cidious, best tip of the year!

After 32 minutes OCCT the only difference is negligible: one core went down to 41.0, while before never went below 41.3.
Average MP is 41.9 to 42.0, almost same as before.
Instead there's a huge difference in temps! 64.5 average and max 70.0, it's 6-7 degrees lower, absolutely awesome.

Indeed no difference in CB score, instead looks much more stable over multiple runs.

I was highly tempted by the Alphacool Eisbaer Extreme because I wanted to go straight to the 3950x.
But shortage and ridiculous pricing did put me in a bad mood and I reverted to the 3800x.
Also the Eisbaer Extreme doesn't list my 750D as compatible, have to check if it's feasible.


----------



## SamfisherAnD

Anyone have success lowering their TRFC below 480 with a 16GB kit of Trident Z Neo 3600MHz CL18? I've got everything down on the Calc, but trying to lower TRFC a bit more as that according to GN is one of the bigger performance boost timings for games.


----------



## Medizinmann

Cidious said:


> My chip is idling at 25-28 degrees so I can't help you on that. I don't know anything else to recommend you other than watercooling instead of these obsolete huge mastodons like the Dark Rock Pro and Noctua D15. They are a heat sponge absorbing all the heat from the other components. This way your idle temps will NEVER be below the case temperature which usually is a bit above 40 degrees... a watercooling radiator as a front intake solves this issue permanently. I have had this discussion before. Some stick to aircoolers but I have had a Dark Rock Pro 4 and I'm on a custom loop now and I'll NEVER EVER look back again to aircoolers.. Clumsy big chunks of metal inside the case obstructing all other components and hanging on your PCB with all it's weight. Not my cup of tea.


I must disagree here - modern air coolers especially the well known Noctua NH-d15 or the Darck Rock 4 pro are very capable of cooling even chips with high TDP off up to 280W – so know issue with any Ryzen 3000 CPU or even Threadripper right know. Of course you need good air flow in your case so they can do their Job well.
The very big plus about water cooling though is the possibility to integrate the GPU into the loop and cool this as well - as GPU-coolers are usally the loudest part in anyones case. 

But as long as someone only wants to cool the CPU I would always go with a good air cooler which is a lot less hassle and has a lot less points of failure…



> PBO is useless right now. It was useful for my 3600 but not so much for my 3800X since AGESA 1.0.0.4 B. I leave it on default and use the Offset.
> 
> 
> UPDATE: I just used the Dynamic VCORE offset of -0.05V on the tweaker page and Cinebench Multicore lowered a little bit like 30 points but might be margin of error but the best part is that temps lowered by about 4 degrees under full load. I went from 67 to 63 degrees multicore benchmark in Cinebench. CPU-Z bench remained exactly the same since the durations is very short boost clocks will be higher before the CPU warms up. 541 single core and 5772 multicore points with 3800X. Go play around with the Dynamic VCORE a bit. it works only well for AGESA 1.0.0.4 B. Not so well on 1.0.0.3 ABBA I found so make sure you use the latest bios update F10


I don't know about the WIFI Pro but for me it helps to set PPT and TDC to motherboards max. settings manually - EDC must be set to 0 as the infamous PBO-Bug in AGESA 1.0.0.4.B will "kill" your perfromance otherwise.

Greetings,
Medizinmann


----------



## ManniX-ITA

Medizinmann said:


> I must disagree here - modern air coolers especially the well known Noctua NH-d15 or the Darck Rock 4 pro are very capable of cooling even chips with high TDP off up to 280W – so know issue with any Ryzen 3000 CPU or even Threadripper right know. Of course you need good air flow in your case so they can do their Job well.
> The very big plus about water cooling though is the possibility to integrate the GPU into the loop and cool this as well - as GPU-coolers are usally the loudest part in anyones case.
> 
> But as long as someone only wants to cool the CPU I would always go with a good air cooler which is a lot less hassle and has a lot less points of failure…


I partially agree, indeed I'm using the Dark Rock Pro 4 to avoid maintenance and leaking.
But I don't think it's anywhere near the same as with any water cooling kit with 360mm rad, especially once this whole PBO/XFR/AutoOC will work as expected.
You can get the job done, sure, but lower temps will always give you much more boost and I guess that you really want to get the most from a CPU so pricey.

Failed to mention now with the Cidious tip power consumption is constantly 10-15W lower at full OCCT load.


----------



## SamfisherAnD

ManniX-ITA said:


> I partially agree, indeed I'm using the Dark Rock Pro 4 to avoid maintenance and leaking.
> But I don't think it's anywhere near the same as with any water cooling kit with 360mm rad, especially once this whole PBO/XFR/AutoOC will work as expected.
> You can get the job done, sure, but lower temps will always give you much more boost and I guess that you really want to get the most from a CPU so pricey.
> 
> Failed to mention now with the Cidious tip power consumption is constantly 10-15W lower at full OCCT load.


The what tip?


----------



## Medizinmann

ManniX-ITA said:


> I was highly tempted by the Alphacool Eisbaer Extreme because I wanted to go straight to the 3950x.
> But shortage and ridiculous pricing did put me in a bad mood and I reverted to the 3800x.


Yeah - I am very happy I fetched a 3900x directly from AMD shortly after it came out. May be I will upgrade to a Ryzen 4000er late Q3/2020 or Q1/2021…



> Also the Eisbaer Extreme doesn't list my 750D as compatible, have to check if it's feasible.


The Eisbaer Extreme 280 is really very big (especially wider than most other competitors) – I couldn’t fit it in my case either (Phanteks Eclipse P600S) and therefore ordered an Eisbaer 360 and combined it with an Eiswolf 240 GPX Pro + an additional 120 rad (NexXxoS XT45) in the back as outtake and 12 Noctua NF-A12x25 PWM in push-pull-config.

With a 750D (Corsair?) you may be could go in TOP mount of the case - you need to measure this carefully as you need 156mm x 385mm x 65mm (which was 6mm to wide for my P600s as clearance is 148mm x 465mm x 95mm).

Greetings,
Medizinmann


----------



## Medizinmann

ManniX-ITA said:


> I partially agree, indeed I'm using the Dark Rock Pro 4 to avoid maintenance and leaking.
> But I don't think it's anywhere near the same as with any water cooling kit with 360mm rad, especially once this whole PBO/XFR/AutoOC will work as expected.
> You can get the job done, sure, but lower temps will always give you much more boost and I guess that you really want to get the most from a CPU so pricey.
> 
> Failed to mention now with the Cidious tip power consumption is constantly 10-15W lower at full OCCT load.


Well I am pretty sure you can get very good cooling out of a good air cooler - you just need also very good airflow in your case – at least 2-3 140mm intake and one 140mm outtake fan - many tests show just this.

But of course I would always and did go with watercooling as mentioned above - especially since cooling the GPU with water is even more important and brings even much more performance benefits – especially when combined with liquid metal!

Not to mention that I can go with lower fan speed on a high number of Noctua-Fans in push pull on my rads and therefore with very little to no noticeable noise especially compared to a setup with air cooled GPU.

But it was a lot of work to set this up and especially installing the waterblock on my 2080Ti and applying conformal coat + liquid metal wasn’t for the faintest of hearts…many many possible points of failure...

Greetings,
Medizinmann


----------



## Medizinmann

SamfisherAnD said:


> The what tip?


He is talking about a negative offset for CPU core voltage.

This has been talked about here in this thread several times and can help with boost and temps under certain circumstances.

Greetings,
Medizinmann


----------



## Cidious

Here a photo of my setup. Highly effective. There is one more 120mm fan in the bottom. And I intend to make another one under the PSU cover to tunnel the air to the GPU at low RPM. The rad only has to cool the CPU and since I'm running a 2070 Super with the gigabyte Gaming OC cooler it doesn't need to be water cooled too at all. The hot air gets removed from the case by tons of capable 140mm fans. 400-2000 rpm. If it would come to that.


Btw if you have Edie ram and you're struggling to get away with the fast preset of the the DRAM calculator and still get rare single errors. Try raisong ClkDrvStren one or 2 steps. Does wonders sometimes.


----------



## Pdm81

*X570 ultra bios problem*

Just going to try 1 more time because .... because i am really at my wits end.

X570 Ultra user here and i have the same issue as a couple people here.
Bios f5 works great... any newer bios just freezes at the splash screen.
No matter how many times i clear the cmos, take out ssds/m2s..... 

Mashing f12 as someone in another thread suggested worked once.. but usually results into a black screen.
Monitor over hdmi, displayport or dvi has no effect either.

I am kinda at a loss here, i only had the board a couple of days... i quite like how it runs on f5 but i don't like the idea of not being able to put in a newer bios when its needed in the future.
Hopefully someone figures it out or Gigabyte actually bothers replying or else i i think ill just accept not having a working pc for a few days and return it.


----------



## Frietkot Louis

BIOS F11 (Master) description has appeared on the bios download site. BIOS file not downloadable yet.


1.Improve PCIe device compatibility
2.Improve memory compatibility


----------



## Medizinmann

Same for Aorus Xtreme F11 BIOS

Also new audio drivers!

But still needs some time to ripple through the system obviuosly - as always...

Greetings,
Medizinmann


----------



## Cidious

Did you try to switch to the other bios and try to flash that one? Ultra has dual bios just like my Pro Wifi. read the manual how to. I haven't tried it yet. Might be that one of your bios roms is corrupted? I have no other clue but you could try it.


Gigabyte also just dropped F11 bios for all X570 boards but I can't download it. It doesn't want to connect. 


UPDATE: Whoops triple post.


----------



## ShropshireJohn

Amazon swapped my board out, and the issues at power up have now resolved themselves!

What a strange strange issue..


----------



## buffalo2102

F11 BIOS released on GB website for Aorus Elite. Not sure if any other boards have new versions too.


Edit; Didn't see it's already been posted.


Well done John, good news.


----------



## ShropshireJohn

buffalo2102 said:


> F11 BIOS released on GB website for Aorus Elite. Not sure if any other boards have new versions too.
> 
> 
> Edit; Didn't see it's already been posted.
> 
> 
> Well done John, good news.


Thank you! Relieved it's finally sorted, Saturday morning I was thinking it was faulty RAM so ended up buying some Patriot Viper Steel 4400 Samsung B Die off Ebay for £91, doesn't seem much quicker than my Micron E Die so might end up returning it now!


----------



## Cidious

Yeah I said it many times now. Bdie is really a bit overrated since Edie became mainstream for daily usage other than watching Aida scores. At 3800cl16 it's performing nearly similar. And I own both 4x 8gb gskill 3200cl14 bdie and 2x16gb Edie. Bdie is running in my second office machine with R5 3600 @3600mhz cl14 because 4 sticks and Daisy chain. Maybe bdie dual rank sticks van go higher if you just have 2 of em but they are crazy expensive. 

2x16gb Edie FTW


----------



## Joseph Mills

We’ve all heard people complaining about not being able to run XMP settings on the Aorus Elite X570, which I have experienced first-hand. With 64GB of DDR4 (4x16), the system refused to respond when switching to XMP - BSOD, glitched-out bios, etc. However, 2 sticks run fine at XMP (go figure). I was able to run XMP briefly on 64GB with the memory voltage set at 1.36V. This worked for an hour or so, but then the system became increasingly unstable to the point of consistently being faced with BSOD after boot.

I tried inputting the DRAM Calculator values (all at once, mind you. A mistake, I know) and it refused to boot anything higher than 2133mhz.

LET ME EXPLAIN.
THERE IS TOO MUCH.
LET ME SUM UP:

By matter of miracles, I was able to finally get my system running a stable 3133mhz at 14-14-14-30. Call me ungrateful, but my system refuses to even TOUCH 3200mhz. I’ve attached some pictures so you all can see what settings I have (Majority is on auto, except for CAD_BUS, RTT*, procODT, DRAM voltage, tRFC, tRC, tRAS, tRP… and a few others)

Can anyone give a hint as to what would push this ram to a stable speed? Even with loose timings, the system is unstable.

Also, the ram is not on the QVL, but is B-Die.

Setup:
AMD Ryzen 3800X

Gigabyte Aorus Elite X570

64GB (4x16) G.Skill TridentZ DDR4 3200 B-Die
(F4-3200C15D-32GTZSK)

Nvidia RTX 2070 Super FE

Seasonic Focus GX-750

ADATA XPG SX8200 Pro 1TB (2x)

Fractal Design Meshify C


----------



## Bbandor

Pdm81 said:


> Just going to try 1 more time because .... because i am really at my wits end.
> 
> 
> 
> X570 Ultra user here and i have the same issue as a couple people here.
> 
> Bios f5 works great... any newer bios just freezes at the splash screen.
> 
> No matter how many times i clear the cmos, take out ssds/m2s.....
> 
> 
> 
> Mashing f12 as someone in another thread suggested worked once.. but usually results into a black screen.
> 
> Monitor over hdmi, displayport or dvi has no effect either.
> 
> 
> 
> I am kinda at a loss here, i only had the board a couple of days... i quite like how it runs on f5 but i don't like the idea of not being able to put in a newer bios when its needed in the future.
> 
> Hopefully someone figures it out or Gigabyte actually bothers replying or else i i think ill just accept not having a working pc for a few days and return it.




Are you using a RAID setup?


Az én iPhone készülékemről küldve a Tapatalk segítségével


----------



## bigcid10

Pdm81 said:


> Just going to try 1 more time because .... because i am really at my wits end.
> 
> X570 Ultra user here and i have the same issue as a couple people here.
> Bios f5 works great... any newer bios just freezes at the splash screen.
> No matter how many times i clear the cmos, take out ssds/m2s.....
> 
> Mashing f12 as someone in another thread suggested worked once.. but usually results into a black screen.
> Monitor over hdmi, displayport or dvi has no effect either.
> 
> I am kinda at a loss here, i only had the board a couple of days... i quite like how it runs on f5 but i don't like the idea of not being able to put in a newer bios when its needed in the future.
> Hopefully someone figures it out or Gigabyte actually bothers replying or else i i think ill just accept not having a working pc for a few days and return it.


hate to say this ,but I wound up fixing it by doing a clean install after I flashed F6 (as I couldn't get past 5 as well)
it's something to do with the chipset drivers,you could try and get into safe mode and uninstall them first ,then if that doesn't work 
do a clean install


----------



## MacMus

Medizinmann said:


> What can I say...look in the specs sheet an decide what you need.
> 
> Comparing the Aorus Xtreme and the Master - Xtreme has 10 Gbit LAN and is passivly cooled (no chipset fan) besides that they are more or less equal, but the Xtreme costs $300-$400 more...
> The Xtreme has a better VRM – but the VRM of the Master is already more than capable for everthing that ought to come on the AM4 plattform.
> Regarding Audio – as I understand Master an Xtreme have a pretty decent audio card build in on the mobo – so usually this should be more than enough.
> But both would/should work with 3rd parts audio cards- the issue with the BIOS bevor F10 seems to be ironed out.
> If you want something else I would look into the ASRock Creator as this has also TB3 or may be the MSI Ace as this seems to be a very viable Options and MSI is praised for their very good and easy to use BIOS.
> 
> A good round-up on x570 mainboards comes from bullzoid on Gamers Nexus…
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zuyuS04lD4o
> 
> Greetings,
> Medizinmann
> 
> PS: Happy with my Aorus Xtreme...


I decided to goo with X570 Creation due to amount of IO, great VRM cooling etc. I got it from amazon so i will test it with my 3950X on the bench and report ;-)


----------



## Marius A

hi everyone anyone tested boost clocks , memory latency and performance with f11 bios version on aorus x570 master???? https://download.gigabyte.com/FileList/BIOS/mb_bios_x570-aorus-master_f11.zip


----------



## Derple

Marius A said:


> hi everyone everyone tested boost clocks , memory latency and performance with f11 bios version on aorus x570 master https://download.gigabyte.com/FileList/BIOS/mb_bios_x570-aorus-master_f11.zip


I don't expect changes in boost clocks as that's controlled by AGESA (F11 is still 1.0.0.4B), not sure about memory performance/latency/timings. I really want to hear feedback from people who have had random POST failures on memory training (DRAM Status LED) with XMP. I have the same issue albeit not nearly as common as it was at launch, but "improved memory compatibility" gives me a lot of hope. Trying to avoid RMAing my x570 Master if at all possible.


----------



## IamEzio

Derple said:


> I don't expect changes in boost clocks as that's controlled by AGESA (F11 is still 1.0.0.4B), not sure about memory performance/latency/timings. I really want to hear feedback from people who have had random POST failures on memory training (DRAM Status LED) with XMP. I have the same issue albeit not nearly as common as it was at launch, but "improved memory compatibility" gives me a lot of hope. Trying to avoid RMAing my x570 Master if at all possible.


Personally I've had some issues with POST after replacing my GTX970 with an RX 5700 XT (Nitro+), sometimes the PC will boot with a black screen with 3 beeps and VGA led.. So I hope "Improve PCIe device compatibility" will improve this behavior.


----------



## mrsteelx

the new bios is live for download now.


----------



## Derple

IamEzio said:


> Personally I've had some issues with POST after replacing my GTX970 with an RX 5700 XT (Nitro+), sometimes the PC will boot with a black screen with 3 beeps and VGA led.. So I hope "Improve PCIe device compatibility" will improve this behavior.


No issues with VGA on POST w/ my GTX 1080, but hopefully it works out for you. Have you by chance tried changing PCIe configuration to Gen3 in BIOS instead of Auto/Gen4 (unless you also have PCIe 4 SSDs)?


----------



## IamEzio

Derple said:


> No issues with VGA on POST w/ my GTX 1080, but hopefully it works out for you. Have you by chance tried changing PCIe configuration to Gen3 in BIOS instead of Auto/Gen4 (unless you also have PCIe 4 SSDs)?


I did, but I don't think it did much. (no PCI-E 4.0 SSD, just a regular 3.0 nvme drive).


----------



## Belcebuu

Using latest F11 bios no problems so far, same config as F10


I want to start playing with OC per CCX, any recommendations?

This is my 3800x HWInfo64


----------



## Pdm81

Bbandor said:


> Are you using a RAID setup?
> 
> 
> Az én iPhone készülékemről küldve a Tapatalk segítségével


Nope no raid setup


----------



## prhbtd

x570 aorus elite, 3700x, rx 5700xt, 2x8 gb g-skillz neo 3600 mhz - 3800 mhz after oc. With bios f11 - Pci-4 (gen4) works better for vgu but sound issue worse, even i use gen 3 and disable hd sound from bios and windows. So many crackling noise. Xmp profile works flawlessly. Easily oc ram to 3800 mhz. ( Hynix CJR - latency 65.5 ns)


----------



## FranZe

Derple said:


> I don't expect changes in boost clocks as that's controlled by AGESA (F11 is still 1.0.0.4B), not sure about memory performance/latency/timings. I really want to hear feedback from people who have had random POST failures on memory training (DRAM Status LED) with XMP. I have the same issue albeit not nearly as common as it was at launch, but "improved memory compatibility" gives me a lot of hope. Trying to avoid RMAing my x570 Master if at all possible.


If its just because the XMP profile why dont set it manually? I rather do that then all the work with demounting, waiting and mounting. 

I had some other issues before. Whea errors related to pcie, rebooting by it self <--oh, i do have a smart PC i think?  And PBO was insane and was on by default. Dont know how they disappeared. Have turned off sleep, PBO, XMP and done many changes in bios (most manually voltages), and updated it. Out of the box this MB (Master) was terrible. Almost i sent all AMD stuff back and went back to Intel. Think it was sleep mode that caused my reboot issues. But it does well now  

Did even start looking on memory tweaking. Something i never done earlier. Absolutely no skills at all. Just used Thaiphoon burner and Dram Calculator. Its an option worth to consider maybe?


----------



## Pdm81

F6 F10 and now F11... still no hope of getting into the bios unless using F5  
Starting to think i have to return this motherboard.


----------



## Derple

FranZe said:


> If its just because the XMP profile why dont set it manually? I rather do that then all the work with demounting, waiting and mounting.
> 
> I had some other issues before. Whea errors related to pcie, rebooting by it self <--oh, i do have a smart PC i think?  And PBO was insane and was on by default. Dont know how they disappeared. Have turned off sleep, PBO, XMP and done many changes in bios (most manually voltages), and updated it. Out of the box this MB (Master) was terrible. Almost i sent all AMD stuff back and went back to Intel. Think it was sleep mode that caused my reboot issues. But it does well now
> 
> Did even start looking on memory tweaking. Something i never done earlier. Absolutely no skills at all. Just used Thaiphoon burner and Dram Calculator. Its an option worth to consider maybe?


 Manually setting XMP is something that's on my list of things to try. I just replaced a displayport cable last night that had the pin 20 issue. Too early to tell if it'll make a difference (doubt it), but it needed to be done anyway. I actually have 3600Mhz settings "stable" (passed 9 hour memtest + no weird behavior in OS) on my RAM using DRAM Calc, but I went back to XMP while I troubleshoot this. I'm probably gonna try BIOS F11 before setting XMP manually. Probably worth mentioning the RAM itself should be completely stable, zero issues once in OS. It's only sometimes during POST that it freaks out.


----------



## Sn0ops

Updated to F11 everything runs awesome! 
I dont have any noice / sound crackling as somebody mentioned before.

I still have one open question:

Im using Micron E Die 2x 16 GB.
In Bios Info it is shown as "Unknown 16GB RAM" 


Is this any serious problem?

PS: Has been also before an other Bios versions

Thanks!


----------



## Dazog

Does F11 fix broken PBO values?


----------



## slickwicked

*f10 f11 messes with usb 2.0*

anyone else have issues with usb 2.0 disconnecting reconnecting devices constantly and randomly?i have a auros pro wifi x570, 
both my mouse and keyboard will randomly reconnect and disconnect, then ill get usb errors and vram errors, installed old motherboard and no isuues at all


----------



## velikovsky

Sn0ops said:


> Updated to F11 everything runs awesome!
> I dont have any noice / sound crackling as somebody mentioned before.
> 
> I still have one open question:
> 
> Im using Micron E Die 2x 16 GB.
> In Bios Info it is shown as "Unknown 16GB RAM"
> 
> 
> Is this any serious problem?
> 
> PS: Has been also before an other Bios versions
> 
> Thanks!



I'm also using a Micron E Die 2x16GB kit and they've always shown as unknown. Nothing to worry about imo.


----------



## Joseph Mills

We’ve all heard people complaining about not being able to run XMP settings on the Aorus Elite X570 (F10), which I have experienced first-hand. With 64GB of DDR4 (4x16) 3200 CL15, the system refused to respond when switching to XMP - BSOD, glitched-out bios, etc. However, 2 sticks run fine at XMP (go figure). I was able to run XMP briefly on 64GB with the memory voltage set at 1.36V. This worked for an hour or so, but then the system became increasingly unstable to the point of consistently being faced with BSOD after boot.

I tried inputting the DRAM Calculator values (all at once, mind you. A mistake, I know) and it refused to boot anything higher than 2133mhz.

LET ME EXPLAIN.
THERE IS TOO MUCH.
LET ME SUM UP:

By matter of miracles, I was able to finally get my system running a stable 3133mhz at 14-14-14-30 (tRC 44 - changed since I took the screenshots. Latency 72ns). Call me ungrateful, but my system refuses to even TOUCH 3200mhz. I’ve attached some pictures so you all can see what settings I have (Majority is on auto, except for CAD_BUS, RTT*, procODT, DRAM voltage, tRFC, tRC, tRAS, tRP… and a few others)

Can anyone give a hint as to what would push this ram to a stable 3200mhz? Even with looser timings, the system is unstable at 3200mhz.

Also, the ram is not on the QVL, but is B-Die.

Setup:
AMD Ryzen 3800X

Gigabyte Aorus Elite X570 (F10)

64GB (4x16) G.Skill TridentZ DDR4 3200 B-Die
(F4-3200C15D-32GTZSK)

Nvidia RTX 2070 Super FE

Seasonic Focus GX-750

ADATA XPG SX8200 Pro 1TB (2x)

Fractal Design Meshify C


EDIT: I set tRC to 44 instead of 50. I changed it after I took the screenshots.


----------



## n4p0l3onic

Has anyone tried the F11 BIOS on the Master board? Any performance change?


----------



## hansmuff

n4p0l3onic said:


> Has anyone tried the F11 BIOS on the Master board? Any performance change?


I did a quick once-over, and went back to F7b rather quickly. F11 seems to have same perf loss as F10 and PBO isn't doing anything at all. We all know PBO isn't great, but on F7b I can actually raise the CPU performance with it some.
I also hit the "XMP causing POST hang" issue yet again on F11, and F7b just does not have this problem. 

As an aside, and I know this sounds very strange, but I am UNABLE to get the exact same perf as I get on XMP settings when I try to dial all the XMP values in manually. Enabling XMP gives me quite a bit better performance than me reading out all the values with various programs and setting them manually. Anyone know why? This is Micron E-die 2x16GB, XMP is 3200 16-18-18-36-72.


----------



## Cidious

n4p0l3onic said:


> Has anyone tried the F11 BIOS on the Master board? Any performance change?


Just flashed it to the Pro Wifi, and considering they all churn out these biosses across all X570 range boards I assume they are similar if not nearly identical. No performance issues to be noted! Ran a couple of cinebench tests. I used the exact same settings as on F10 and so far so good. But I'm hoping that the new bios relaxed the memory settings a bit for being able to post. Because with F10 it's a bit tricky.


----------



## Acertified

slickwicked said:


> anyone else have issues with usb 2.0 disconnecting reconnecting devices constantly and randomly?i have a auros pro wifi x570,
> both my mouse and keyboard will randomly reconnect and disconnect, then ill get usb errors and vram errors, installed old motherboard and no isuues at all


I also have the Pro WiFi and have had No issues with any USB ports and I have every one of them plugged into some device. Keyboard, Mouse, Oculus Rift, Printer, Scanner, 3D Printer, EPROM Programmer and more.

I havent had any USB issues with any BIOS version. Maybe I am a lucky one but you would think with all of the USB devices I am using that I would of experienced this same issue.

I have heard that some people were having USB issues awhile back but I do not know if they are still experiencing them.


----------



## Frietkot Louis

n4p0l3onic said:


> Has anyone tried the F11 BIOS on the Master board? Any performance change?


Working fine here no issues noted.

Personally, I don't see a reason to chase 50 or 25Mhz in 'virtual'-boost-clock-which-doesn-t-bring-any-real-word-performance but hey, my *UNRELIABLE* CPU-Z scores looked better.

[EDIT] boost clocks still exactly the same so .... don't trust cpu-z benchmark please.


----------



## SamfisherAnD

slickwicked said:


> anyone else have issues with usb 2.0 disconnecting reconnecting devices constantly and randomly?i have a auros pro wifi x570,
> both my mouse and keyboard will randomly reconnect and disconnect, then ill get usb errors and vram errors, installed old motherboard and no isuues at all


Did you have HWInfo running at the time by any chances? There's a driver polling issue that seems to happen when Corsair/Asetek option is ticked in settings (where you choose sensors-only). Untick it and have had no problems so far. Another user here found this tweak on the Corsair forums and its mostly solved the issue for me. I haven't had any disconnects yet so far, but I haven't had an all day PC-using session yet so it could still happen, but I doubt it. Seems fixed to me.


----------



## Sphex_

slickwicked said:


> anyone else have issues with usb 2.0 disconnecting reconnecting devices constantly and randomly?i have a auros pro wifi x570,
> both my mouse and keyboard will randomly reconnect and disconnect, then ill get usb errors and vram errors, installed old motherboard and no isuues at all


Yeah I'm getting this too but it only started today. I'm still on F10C, haven't seen a reason to upgrade. I haven't changed anything with my build except for installing a USB-C front I/O port for my Fractal Design Define R6 yesterday. Perhaps this is the cause? Do you have a front USB-C connector? I'm going to try plugging my mouse and keyboard into the USB 3.0 ports on the back of the motherboard instead of the USB 2.0 Ports. Hopefully this mitigates the issue.


----------



## SamfisherAnD

Sphex_ said:


> Yeah I'm getting this too but it only started today. I'm still on F10C, haven't seen a reason to upgrade. I haven't changed anything with my build except for installing a USB-C front I/O port for my Fractal Design Define R6 yesterday. Perhaps this is the cause? Do you have a front USB-C connector? I'm going to try plugging my mouse and keyboard into the USB 3.0 ports on the back of the motherboard instead of the USB 2.0 Ports. Hopefully this mitigates the issue.


See my response right above yours


----------



## n4p0l3onic

Frietkot Louis said:


> Working fine here no issues noted.
> 
> Personally, I don't see a reason to chase 50 or 25Mhz in 'virtual'-boost-clock-which-doesn-t-bring-any-real-word-performance but hey, my *UNRELIABLE* CPU-Z scores looked better.
> 
> [EDIT] boost clocks still exactly the same so .... don't trust cpu-z benchmark please.


the thing is my cpu lost 75 mhz boost going from F7 BIOS to F10 one.


----------



## Sphex_

SamfisherAnD said:


> See my response right above yours


Ah, I did see that haha. I don't have HWInfo running but I do have AIDA64 running for Sensor Panel (same idea, just nicer to look at). I went into AIDA64 and disabled all Asetek and Corsair sensor related items in the "Stability" section in preferences. Unfortunately, while typing this up it happened again. It's very quick. My mouse and keyboard lose connectivity for a split second. It's very brief, but super annoying.


----------



## Cata79

With stock settings, on f11, I see boosting up to 4650 on my 3900x.


----------



## Derple

n4p0l3onic said:


> the thing is my cpu lost 75 mhz boost going from F7 BIOS to F10 one.



Did you test to see if it made any real difference in anything, or if it benches consistently worse outside of margin of error?


----------



## ManniX-ITA

No difference from F10d here, same perfs and temps


----------



## Cidious

I'm new to the Gigabyte Aorus boards, but I've seen some stuff coming by on reddit here and then. I have a few questions for the veterans here:

I noticed that I can't get my system stable with spread spectrum on and it's enabled by default. And when it's on it won't allow me to OC the memory. Is that a known thing? 

What's the difference between VCORE on Auto and Normal? I remember on ABBA AMD recommended Normal for better idling, is this still a thing? I can't seem to find much difference. 

VSOC/uncore OC, even though I have this on Auto or enabled I see my IF clocks going up and down. This was never a thing with my Mortar. Is this supposed to be? My Mortar was always steadily 1900Mhz.


----------



## ManniX-ITA

There's actually a difference enabling AutoOC+200, the average PM goes up to 42.6-42.8 from 42.0 but it doesn't change Cinebench R20 score at all.

I did optimize the RAM timings with 1usmus DRAM Calculator at 3600MHz and got some marginal improvements in Tomb Raider benchmark.
No errors during the whole process, they are Hynix DJR D-die.

I'll try later to overclock to 3733MHz and see if it's worth it.


----------



## Frietkot Louis

CPU voltages on F11 seem off (higher) than previous BIOS versions. Going to 1.43-1.44 instead of 1.40 when using a -0.1V voltage offset. Can be seen after running in windows after a couple of minutes.

I hope this isn't also the case with non-offset voltages as that would be bad.


----------



## ManniX-ITA

Tried overclocking the RAM to 3733 and failed till now 
Despite the settings in BIOS it was booting at 3600.
Until I got a spontaneous restart and decided to go back to the 3600 settings and keep it for later.
The interesting fact is I found out later that during the whole time the power consumption was fixed at a staggering 310W.


----------



## dansi

**** whatever gigabyte introduced in f11, it is bloddy bad! Now im stuck with 4f error code.

Seriously giga, what so hard with making a stable confident bios?


----------



## m00nsun

F11 voltages are def higher, but with an -0.102 cpu undervolt, on the Elite, PBO manual changes actually seem to be responding (EDC still needs to be zero), higher C20 scores etc. with higher values (this may have been the case before F11 with undervolting I never tried). Had the usual new bios run around bringing Edie (2x16) back to 3800(cl16):1900fclk but got there eventually.


----------



## Cidious

m00nsun said:


> F11 voltages are def higher, but with an -0.102 cpu undervolt, on the Elite, PBO manual changes actually seem to be responding (EDC still needs to be zero), higher C20 scores etc. with higher values (this may have been the case before F11 with undervolting I never tried). Had the usual new bios run around bringing Edie (2x16) back to 3800(cl16):1900fclk but got there eventually.



I just stabilized the same edie 2x16gb kit. Which settings are you using? and what kind of specific bios options? For me it was a pain in the ass too compared to my B450M Mortar MAX.


----------



## frezeen

can some1 explain me in easy word the story about undervolt? what the good things and how to apply it exactly on elite mb? thanks


----------



## frezeen

can some1 explain me in easy words the story about undervolt? what the good things and how to apply it on elite mb ? thanks


----------



## dansi

If you have no issue dont bother flash f11. It is ****. You cant altf6 change resolution now. I got multiple hangs inside bios again. I had to qflash+. And i still hang. Led debug showing 4f and 04, which of course manual dont even have a clue. Totally not worth it. Giga monkeys at it again!


----------



## Frietkot Louis

Back on F10, voltage readings are also higher with manual overclock (Ryzen master).

Thank god for dual-bios


----------



## m00nsun

Cidious said:


> I just stabilized the same edie 2x16gb kit. Which settings are you using? and what kind of specific bios options? For me it was a pain in the ass too compared to my B450M Mortar MAX.


BLS2K16G4D32AESB are mine. Yeah since f10b its been a hassle. I have to get 3800 running with XMP (p3) first by going incrementally from 3200 (with voltage increases to match), once that posts then I up fclk incrementally, then I disable XMP and manually tighten timings down to 16 etc. and even then it doesn't always work, sometimes you have to go back steps, then forward again, but eventually it sticks. I guess its all to do with memory training which gets lost with each new bios it seems.


----------



## Cidious

m00nsun said:


> BLS2K16G4D32AESB are mine. Yeah since f10b its been a hassle. I have to get 3800 running with XMP (p3) first by going incrementally from 3200 (with voltage increases to match), once that posts then I up fclk incrementally, then I disable XMP and manually tighten timings down to 16 etc. and even then it doesn't always work, sometimes you have to go back steps, then forward again, but eventually it sticks. I guess its all to do with memory training which gets lost with each new bios it seems.



Well that seems a bit tough. For me the trick is mainly disabling Spread Spectrum and good to go. But it took me a lot of time figuring that out. I did throw all on the end timings straight away and then kept fiddling around with a few other settings to get it stable. One tip might be ClkDrvStren to 30 or 40. it helps a lot with this Edie.


----------



## m00nsun

Cidious said:


> Well that seems a bit tough. For me the trick is mainly disabling Spread Spectrum and good to go. But it took me a lot of time figuring that out. I did throw all on the end timings straight away and then kept fiddling around with a few other settings to get it stable. One tip might be ClkDrvStren to 30 or 40. it helps a lot with this Edie.


I always disable spread spectrum first round settings. Haven't tried ClkDrvStren at 30/40 always have that at 24, will give it a go next time, would be nice if it negates the run around .


----------



## dansi

After wasting my 2 hrs, i confirm f11 officially breaks zen+ use. 
Impossible to get it working.
I had older bios trouble, but f11 simply cannot work. 

Im trying to qflash+ back to f10. Pray for me

Whoever monkey at giga hq releasing f11 needs to take hard look at customer support and your conscience and professionalism. :thumbsdow


----------



## fizzle

dansi said:


> After wasting my 2 hrs, i confirm f11 officially breaks zen+ use.
> Impossible to get it working.
> I had older bios trouble, but f11 simply cannot work.
> 
> Im trying to qflash+ back to f10. Pray for me
> 
> Whoever monkey at giga hq releasing f11 needs to take hard look at customer support and your conscience and professionalism. :thumbsdow


I understand your frustrations, and sorry to be THAT guy, but going around calling people you don't know monkies, questioning their professionalism and conscience simply demonstrates lack of character on your part. Leaving out personal attacks always gets you a better response from your fellow humans. Just my 2c. 

Also f11 works fine on my end. My boosts have finally hit 44x on my 3700x, voltages are indeed slightly higher (peaked at 1.5).


----------



## dansi

Phew back on f10 safely. Smooth as monkey ass.
Yeah i feel script kiddy calling people monkey. But still i feel giga engineers lack professionalism. The frustration of a rather matured system, and they still managed to **** it up. 
As other posted, even their support tickets are not properly answered. Despite known issues proven in this thread already.


----------



## Nighthog

F11 for the X570 Aorus Xtreme seems to be good as far as I can tell.

Just went straight for my regular 4266Mhz Memory settings that worked earlier and it booted on first try with this BIOS as well.

They mention improved memory compatibility but will have to see if I want to try OC any more on these kits. Haven't really managed better than this in 4x8GB configuration before and it was a chore to find the stable settings needed to get this working anyway.


----------



## ryouiki

GBT-MatthewH said:


> *Reported Issues Status*
> 
> 
> 
> Issue | | Status
> Disabling CSM causes BIOS to become slow||Reproducible / Working on a fix*


Is this still being worked on? I just installed a X570 Aorus Master and have to disable CSM... the severe lag in the BIOS is about the only complaint I have with this board, it makes doing things like inputting all of the memory timings/subtimings extremely annoying.


----------



## 99belle99

My mouse has trouble high lighting text since the F11 bios. It's a non gaming Logitech wireless mouse. Anyone notice the same?


----------



## Jeffreybt

tried F11 on master, had a few bios lockups and system would not start after sleep, also had mouse issues in the bios.
went back to f10d


----------



## BakedPizza

When I shutdown my Windows 10 1909 (elite F10 and f11) my fans keep spinning and the lights stay on until I press the power button. Does anybody know how to solve this? It so annoying and I'm afraid it's a defect.


----------



## dansi

Would you guys having problems with f11 by chance using either zen+ or nvidia pascal gpu? I suspect whatever pcie fixes they made, kinda overwritten what was working with abba 1.4


----------



## Cidious

ryouiki said:


> GBT-MatthewH said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Reported Issues Status*
> 
> 
> 
> Issue | | Status
> Disabling CSM causes BIOS to become slow||Reproducible / Working on a fix*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is this still being worked on? I just installed a X570 Aorus Master and have to disable CSM... the severe lag in the BIOS is about the only complaint I have with this board, it makes doing things like inputting all of the memory timings/subtimings extremely annoying.
Click to expand...

I had it in F10 And its still not solved in F11 indeed.

Other than that i didn't find many issues with this bios. Voltages seem the same or lower on my 3800X. Before I remember multico Cinebench going 1.38v now 1.33v.. but I'd have to confirm that. Might be the LLC setting.


----------



## dansi

Cidious said:


> I had it in F10 And its still not solved in F11 indeed.


I think f11 doesn't even allow you to clt+f6 to lower the bios resolution. So you perpetually stuck with bios lag if you turn on csm.

Lousy bios team :thumbsdow


----------



## prymortal

99belle99 said:


> My mouse has trouble high lighting text since the F11 bios. It's a non gaming Logitech wireless mouse. Anyone notice the same?


Only issue on X570 Master with F11 USB Wise was my (Audio) Dac get replaced as hardware after a restart. (3-USB so its done it twice now which is the total restarts since updating. Its in USB 2.0 slot with my keyboard/mouse which below has more info on)

Other than that the only possible issue I've noticed is with the Lan (intel Lan) which could be anything.... But wasn't having issues prior to the F11 update, single downloads causes drop outs.

As for fixes, mouse & keyboard are more responsive (working correctly, issues on F10), & a specific issue with F10 that causes NPC's & Players to "teleport"/Randomly appear/not render in games (multiple games) has been fixed with F11. Interestingly I would of suspected Lan issues on F10 & F11 if F11 didn't fix this.....But it did, so must of been PCI-E?
3900x, X570 Master, GTX1080ti, Adata 1tb Nvme/s, Corsair 3600mhz RBG Pro.


----------



## Rapidian

While chasing the elusive boost unicorn, I've noticed a loss of boost clock speed on F11. I used to get 4.625Ghz on 1 or 2 cores, but on F11, I am only getting 4.525Ghz. PBO did not appear to recover this with 10x scalar. I did not play too much with it and decided to go back to F10. I did notice one positive on F11, CPU TDC was no longer capped at 70Amps, but goes to 90Amps. I'm still listening for other comments on F11.


----------



## Cata79

^Interesting, f11 on Pro increased my boost (stock settings).


----------



## Cidious

I've been doing some prime crunching just now and ran a memtest all day. All came clean on bios F11 with CPU on stock settings with just voltage on normal instead of auto. 

I have great performance with this bios and stability is there too after playing with the LLC just like on F10. Can't leave LLC on auto or I'll get random reboot with my memory OC. LLC Vcore Medium, LLC VSOC Low does the trick for me and disabling spread spectrum. 

Other than that boos clocks are great and 4 cores go to 4550Mhz in certain applications where 2 go to 4500 and a 4475 and 4450 one. So all in good order. 


Bios seems to work really well for Pro Wifi and 3800X.


----------



## Frietkot Louis

Correcting myself : Voltages are NOT higher on F11, I just checked and apparantly I forgot to change LLC from auto to HIGH, which explains the different voltages I noticed. Put it the same as previos versions and it works the same. MY BAD, apologies.

So I'm back to F11, also, I personally notice no lag with CSM disabled anymore.





Frietkot Louis said:


> CPU voltages on F11 seem off (higher) than previous BIOS versions. Going to 1.43-1.44 instead of 1.40 when using a -0.1V voltage offset. Can be seen after running in windows after a couple of minutes.
> 
> I hope this isn't also the case with non-offset voltages as that would be bad.
> 
> Back on F10, voltage readings are also higher with manual overclock (Ryzen master).
> 
> Thank god for dual-bios


----------



## IlIfadeIlI

No noticable performance hindrances on F11 3900x/Master. Everything running smoothly.


----------



## Ragsters

Considering the Elite. Anyone have any recommendations for a debugger since the board doesn't come with one?


----------



## pschorr1123

I have reloaded bios F7a (1st abba bios) to replicate my results shown in this post: https://www.overclock.net/forum/28121992-post2079.html

Problem is even though I uninstalled the Chipset drivers and installed the August Chipset drivers I can't get my max VID to show 1.5 like it did before and as a result the single core boosts are not as high.

Kind of hard to do a A vs B bios comparison if I can not reproduce the actual results A gave.

Any ideas?

I did use Q-flash +(the button on back, which doesn't work if ERP is enabled btw) to force an overwrite but maybe that wasn't good enough and I still have a newer SMU installed


----------



## Waltc

*F11 is a win-win for me*

*Bios F11*--looks _very tight--*very nice* so far_--and according to HWinfo 6.20-4030, this is the best I've ever seen it for my 3600X in terms of boost max!--maximum boost in excess of 4.4GHz (stock) is now reached _regularly_ on* 4 out of my 6 cores! * Previously, I'd seen only _three out of the six cores obtaining the max boost of 4.4+GHz_. Kicker is that I flashed the bios, cleared CMOS, set all my normal bios defaults, but this time left *PBO* set to *auto *configuration--just plain "auto"--so I'm very pleased! Very good stuff! No Ryzen Master or manual manipulation of PBO required for my *4.454GHz* max boosts--if I do some tinkering my results just aren't quite as good! Good job, Gigabyte! I'll have to monkey with it some, though--of course I will.. (I wouldn't be much of an "idiot nerd" if I _didn't_, would I? Good time to be a Living Nerd, eh?...) 

Also wanted to add that I'm happier than a pig in super-heated _sludge_ with the new AMD GPU drivers--the new *Adrenalin 2020s, **their totally revamped UI and optioned driver release for 2020!  *Good stuff! Best driver yet, imo!


EDIT: Meant to add that I'm using the 1usmus Ryzen Universal power plan, with settings all adjusted to max performance settings, as I keep getting slightly improved boost signatures in my testing with this plan as opposed to AMD's Ryzen Balance--configured to max performance, the 1usmus Ryzen Universal pp turns in consistently better numbers for me. Of course, the differences are miniscule......however I have to go with the numbers, even though it likely isn't enough of a delta to allow any perceptual differences at all... Also--using the latest AMD official x570 chipset drivers!


----------



## Cidious

I found some weird stuff with my board. I'm located in China and I bought the Pro WiFi here. Read the reviews and board should have IR power stages. Watched buildzoids YouTube vid about the ultra etc. Techpowerup review states the same. But I looked at my box just now and I see on the back DrMos... I'm aware that the Elite uses DrMos powerstages which would be a slight downgrade in efficiency. I have a feeling that the Chinese version comes with the slightly cheaper Elite VRM which obviously I didn't expect. Now I did have the heatsinks off to replace the thermal pads with something better before installing it but I didn't care to look at that time.. silly me.. now it's fully build in etc. 

TBH the VRM is performing admirable and temps are very low so I don't complain too much but I was surprised that the Chinese version of this board is not the same as the Western version. I do feel a bit tricked and I do want to know what my board is using any ideas guys?


----------



## Acertified

Cidious said:


> I found some weird stuff with my board. I'm located in China and I bought the Pro WiFi here. Read the reviews and board should have IR power stages. Watched buildzoids YouTube vid about the ultra etc. Techpowerup review states the same. But I looked at my box just now and I see on the back DrMos... I'm aware that the Elite uses DrMos powerstages which would be a slight downgrade in efficiency. I have a feeling that the Chinese version comes with the slightly cheaper Elite VRM which obviously I didn't expect. Now I did have the heatsinks off to replace the thermal pads with something better before installing it but I didn't care to look at that time.. silly me.. now it's fully build in etc.
> 
> TBH the VRM is performing admirable and temps are very low so I don't complain too much but I was surprised that the Chinese version of this board is not the same as the Western version. I do feel a bit tricked and I do want to know what my board is using any ideas guys?


It could also be a Knockoff. I would assume this could easily be verified but unfortunately I couldn't tell you how. The box is Very different from the US version.


----------



## Cidious

Haha. I don't think it's a knock off. It's too complex. I do have all the other pro wifi features. Debug LEDs and extra pcie slot etc. I think it's regional differences. I'm using the exact same bios from the international website without issues or instabilities. I will open a ticket with gigabyte *** is going on.

VRM temps under full load with OCCT small packages is 45 degrees. I call that premium performance. My B450M Mortar would reach up to 65 even with the great heatsink on it. Pretty sure it's not a knock off haha. Just using the chips from the Elite I guess. But not sure how that works since I'm using the same bios as the regular pro wifi etc.


----------



## Acertified

I think what you have is the "GIGACHANG" motherboard. Definitely a knockoff LOL joke


----------



## Rapidian

Rapidian said:


> While chasing the elusive boost unicorn, I've noticed a loss of boost clock speed on F11. I used to get 4.625Ghz on 1 or 2 cores, but on F11, I am only getting 4.525Ghz. PBO did not appear to recover this with 10x scalar. I did not play too much with it and decided to go back to F10. I did notice one positive on F11, CPU TDC was no longer capped at 70Amps, but goes to 90Amps. I'm still listening for other comments on F11.


I went back to F11 and gamed a bit. I did hit 4.6Ghz in boosting. I'm not sure what to make of what I saw before. There are minor fluctuations between the F10 bios. Either way they are nice and stable at 3800 MT/s for MCLK and IF at CL16. I'll continue using it for a while more.


----------



## Cidious

Acertified said:


> I think what you have is the "GIGACHANG" motherboard. Definitely a knockoff LOL joke


Sounds about right haha.

Or "Gigabing Aolus Plo Waifai" 

Without joking. I see on the Chinese website it's also advertised with IR components. Dammit.. I'm too curious to not take the board out and have a look today.. it won't change anything about the performance but I have a guess here that it's a box printing mistake instead... Some interns on the China team maybe got lost in translation between products... Who knows. I'll open a ticket with Gigabyte tonight and if I can get the motherboard out of the case without completely having to drain my loop I might have a look myself under the heatsinks.. Curiosity is what killed the cat.....

UPDATE: 
Looked at the motherboard tray on the back and see the IR doublers, also the IR controller chip on the front next to the VSOC VRM, I'm pretty sure all is in order just advertised by idiots by some interns in the China marketing team. I posted this on Reddit in the Gigabyte sub and some person wrote back to me in Chinglish that everyone in China knows these chips are designed by DrMos so that's why they prefer to market them as DrMos...? Not sure what that exactly means but might make sense from a marketing perspective.


----------



## OCmember

So what exactly does this change? Any settings in the bios change?
Improve PCIe device compatibility
Improve memory compatibility


----------



## Cidious

OCmember said:


> So what exactly does this change? Any settings in the bios change?
> Improve PCIe device compatibility
> Improve memory compatibility


That's always hard to say haha! Motherboard vendors don't like to disclose much details about what they fix to not have to admit it was broken in the first place I guess.. It's always a bit of acting like guinea pigs to try new bios version and hoping it will solve your issues if you had some in the first place.. or introduce new ones........

They love to use these openly interpret-able terms about improving compatibility so they don't burn their fingers on promising something that they can't deliver...


----------



## Medizinmann

Hello,

did a quick test on F11 on my Aorus Xtreme with my 3900x and saw Boosts 4,65 GHz on two core out of the box with PBO on Auto.

Tried my Settings with -0,0975V for vcore and couldn't get the board to post with that - at least not with my memory OC - so for now no negative offset on vcore for me...

Everything else works - performance is on par with F10...but don’t see any benefits so far - had 
boosting to 4,7GHz on F10 with all my tweaks dialed in - but again undervolt didn't work this time on first try - had no time to get deeper into that.

Have to do further testing.

Greetings,
Medizinmann

PS: And the mouse lag in BIOS is still their when CSM is disabled...


----------



## morph1

*m2 NVMe disappearing*

Hey I just built my first PC after a long break from desktop PCs. 
------------------------------
Gigabyte Aorus Elite x570
Ryzen 7 3700x
Ripjaws V 2x8gb
NVMe m2 Kingston A2000 500gb
Seasonic Focus gold 650w
Gigabyte 2060 super oc gaming
------------------------------
I have problem with PC not waking up after sleep. I realized it has to do something with Display Port as when it's on HDMI it works normally. Got new DP cable just to be sure, but problem is still the same. Updated bios to F10 as someone recommended and said that problem was fixed but it didn't help. Ok whatever I don't put PC to sleep that much and I see it's kind of a general problem with this board and there are many topics on the internet about this that are like 1-3 months old with no solution.

*After that new problem started happening.*
Again ... I saw similar problems on the google but haven't found solution. Problem happened 3 days ago, for the first time. PC was working ok, shut down normally everything looked stable. 
Next morning it would not boot and take me directly to Bios and in Bios there was no m2 drive in boot list at all. and it said m2 n/a in NVMe options.

I changed to slot B and it worked (booted) normally. I again changed it back to slot A and it also worked (booted) normally. After several restarts and turn offs and few hours working as it should be, again it happens. m2 just disappears. It only disappears on next startup after it was shut down, no crushes when it works (and tbh disappearing looks random).

I leave my PC for 12h turned off , turn it on and it works normally without taking out m2 drive. PSU was also turned off on the button. I saw after that F11 was out, so I updated bios.

Today again ,same story... no m2... so I took out battery and now it works normally.

When I was in windows , I checked and there was no problems with PC. Everything is connected correctly and had several people look at it. All drivers and firmware are up to date, at least the ones I checked and not sure if I missed any other. I tested it out in games and temperatures look normal from what I have been told and what I read on the internet. On idle it goes 30-40c , sometimes I hear fans and temp goes up with some background process and spike to 45-50. With F11 some temperatures under game load dropped even down from 81 to ~78. 

I don't mind not being able to put this fairly expensive computer to sleep but not being able to shut it down because I might not be able to turn it on is ridiculous. 
Loaded optimized defaults, no xmp profile or any overclock.

Now while I was writing this, I thought that maybe m2 Slot A is the problem, which I doubt as I have read about same problem from other ppl ? haven't really tested it out for a long time on slot B. I did not have this problem on older Bios, not sure which one precisely it was except that it was F4, or problem is very random and it just haven't showed up in the first 10 days

Anyone has any idea that could help me ? Several ppl on reddit wrote about similar problems.
I saw people with m2 problems solving it by going back to SATA SSD and just leaving m2 as a storage.... but I don't want to waste more money on things I don't need. Could as well just get new MOBO if I'm gonna waste my money


----------



## Sakaana303

@morph1 I have 2 identical (Sabrent Rocket) NVME M2`s and one of them disappears from time to time so i do believe one of the slots have a problem.


----------



## pschorr1123

morph1 said:


> Hey I just built my first PC after a long break from desktop PCs.
> ------------------------------
> Gigabyte Aorus Elite x570
> Ryzen 7 3700x
> Ripjaws V 2x8gb
> NVMe m2 Kingston A2000 500gb
> Seasonic Focus gold 650w
> Gigabyte 2060 super oc gaming
> ------------------------------
> I have problem with PC not waking up after sleep. I realized it has to do something with Display Port as when it's on HDMI it works normally. Got new DP cable just to be sure, but problem is still the same. Updated bios to F10 as someone recommended and said that problem was fixed but it didn't help. Ok whatever I don't put PC to sleep that much and I see it's kind of a general problem with this board and there are many topics on the internet about this that are like 1-3 months old with no solution.
> 
> *After that new problem started happening.*
> Again ... I saw similar problems on the google but haven't found solution. Problem happened 3 days ago, for the first time. PC was working ok, shut down normally everything looked stable.
> Next morning it would not boot and take me directly to Bios and in Bios there was no m2 drive in boot list at all. and it said m2 n/a in NVMe options.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I changed to slot B and it worked (booted) normally. I again changed it back to slot A and it also worked (booted) normally. After several restarts and turn offs and few hours working as it should be, again it happens. m2 just disappears. It only disappears on next startup after it was shut down, no crushes when it works (and tbh disappearing looks random).
> 
> I leave my PC for 12h turned off , turn it on and it works normally without taking out m2 drive. PSU was also turned off on the button. I saw after that F11 was out, so I updated bios.
> 
> Today again ,same story... no m2... so I took out battery and now it works normally.
> 
> When I was in windows , I checked and there was no problems with PC. Everything is connected correctly and had several people look at it. All drivers and firmware are up to date, at least the ones I checked and not sure if I missed any other. I tested it out in games and temperatures look normal from what I have been told and what I read on the internet. On idle it goes 30-40c , sometimes I hear fans and temp goes up with some background process and spike to 45-50. With F11 some temperatures under game load dropped even down from 81 to ~78.
> 
> I don't mind not being able to put this fairly expensive computer to sleep but not being able to shut it down because I might not be able to turn it on is ridiculous.
> Loaded optimized defaults, no xmp profile or any overclock.
> 
> Now while I was writing this, I thought that maybe m2 Slot A is the problem, which I doubt as I have read about same problem from other ppl ? haven't really tested it out for a long time on slot B. I did not have this problem on older Bios, not sure which one precisely it was except that it was F4, or problem is very random and it just haven't showed up in the first 10 days
> 
> Anyone has any idea that could help me ? Several ppl on reddit wrote about similar problems.
> I saw people with m2 problems solving it by going back to SATA SSD and just leaving m2 as a storage.... but I don't want to waste more money on things I don't need. Could as well just get new MOBO if I'm gonna waste my money


Just a thought but have you tried setting pcie to gen3 in the bios? Some ssds just do not play nice when left on auto.

Also disable "fast boot" on the Win 10 power management settings. Win 10 no longer does an actual shut down if that is left on by default and creates problems. My old NVME drive would disappear if I restarted the machine only solution was to only shut down or hit the power button because the drive would be left in an invalid state and would be absent considering that was my boot drive that sucked.


command to disable fast boot in Windows run cmd as administrator Windows and run cmd as Admin and enter "powercfg /h off" if you have no luck following guide here:https://www.windowscentral.com/how-disable-windows-10-fast-startup
(When I tried to untick the option under power management settings it was not there so I had to run the cmd command above)


----------



## Cidious

F11 stock settings 3800X no offset. I don't know what happened with the Voltages being minimum 0.200 and maximum 1.500 but I think that's really the range. This is after a couple of hours of running. Temps all under 67 degrees OCCT small packages as can be seen in the full screen shot. But most notable is that ALL cores peak boost above 4500Mhz what I do find interesting is the Effective clock all being 4228 except the first thread. Which gives me the sense that most of these peak boost are not really utilizable but mainly a trick from AMD to keep us all calm and not nagging about missing boost speeds like we did after launch.. just for a peace of mind... LOL. Like above stated.. the highly elusive Boost Unicorn.


----------



## Sakaana303

pschorr1123 said:


> Just a thought but have you tried setting pcie to gen3 in the bios? Some ssds just do not play nice when left on auto.



Can you pls tell where that option is? Couldn`t find it. TIA!


----------



## morph1

pschorr1123 said:


> Just a thought but have you tried setting pcie to gen3 in the bios? Some ssds just do not play nice when left on auto.
> 
> Also disable "fast boot" on the Win 10 power management settings. Win 10 no longer does an actual shut down if that is left on by default and creates problems. My old NVME drive would disappear if I restarted the machine only solution was to only shut down or hit the power button because the drive would be left in an invalid state and would be absent considering that was my boot drive that sucked.
> 
> 
> command to disable fast boot in Windows run cmd as administrator Windows and run cmd as Admin and enter "powercfg /h off" if you have no luck following guide here:https://www.windowscentral.com/how-disable-windows-10-fast-startup
> (When I tried to untick the option under power management settings it was not there so I had to run the cmd command above)


Hey thanks for the advice. I turned off fast boot right now, didn't even know that exists.
I have not changed anything in Bios so far, keeping it at optimized defaults for now. I will check it now.
edit , just changed now from auto to Gen 3


----------



## ThomasGoe69

Sakaana303 said:


> Can you pls tell where that option is? Couldn`t find it. TIA!


1.


2.


----------



## FranZe

Medizinmann said:


> Hello,
> 
> did a quick test on F11 on my Aorus Xtreme with my 3900x and saw Boosts 4,65 GHz on two core out of the box with PBO on Auto.
> 
> Tried my Settings with -0,0975V for vcore and couldn't get the board to post with that - at least not with my memory OC - so for now no negative offset on vcore for me...
> 
> Everything else works - Performance is on par with F10...but don’t see any benefits so far - had
> boosting to 4,7GHz on F10 with all my tweaks dialled in - but again undervolt didn't work this time on first try - had no time to get deeper into that.
> 
> Have to do further testing.
> 
> Greetings,
> Medizinmann
> 
> PS: And the mouse lag in BIOS is still their when CSM is disabled...


This!!

I dont dare to "upgrade". All i know is that it works now. With normal vcore with offset -0.1V and memory 3600 cl14-15-14-28-42-288-1T. I dont loose so much in single core performance and in multi core i thinks its performs better then what AMD can/will deliver me. I loose arround 10 points in CB R20 singel core and gains a couple of hundres in multi core. Scores approx 517/7400. Dont bad for almost a stock cpu, yes, said almost 

Just have to keep my self back...


----------



## morph1

what is the most stable x570 Aorus elite Bios ?


----------



## Sakaana303

@ThomasGoe69 - Danke! Thanks!


Set it to GEN3 as well but one if the SSDs isn`t always detected, even not @BIOS.
Put it to some M2 PCIe adapter card and still not visible. I think the SSD is faulty so i will return it.


----------



## Sakaana303

morph1 said:


> what is the most stable x570 Aorus elite Bios ?



Current F11 works absolutly fine for me (as F10 and F10D did as well).


----------



## Acertified

I agree! F11 seems very good so far. Very Stable.


----------



## ManniX-ITA

Sorry for the dumb question but can you tell me where is the spread spectrum setting?
I'm pretty sure, but maybe wrong, it was one of the first options in Tweaker menu.
Can't find it anymore, I went all over the options 3 times and yet not found...
I just wanted to check it was still disabled and now I'm getting crazy


----------



## buffalo2102

morph1 said:


> Hey I just built my first PC after a long break from desktop PCs.
> ------------------------------
> Gigabyte Aorus Elite x570
> Ryzen 7 3700x
> Ripjaws V 2x8gb
> NVMe m2 Kingston A2000 500gb
> Seasonic Focus gold 650w
> Gigabyte 2060 super oc gaming
> ------------------------------
> I have problem with PC not waking up after sleep. I realized it has to do something with Display Port as when it's on HDMI it works normally. Got new DP cable just to be sure, but problem is still the same. Updated bios to F10 as someone recommended and said that problem was fixed but it didn't help. Ok whatever I don't put PC to sleep that much and I see it's kind of a general problem with this board and there are many topics on the internet about this that are like 1-3 months old with no solution.
> 
> *After that new problem started happening.*
> Again ... I saw similar problems on the google but haven't found solution. Problem happened 3 days ago, for the first time. PC was working ok, shut down normally everything looked stable.
> Next morning it would not boot and take me directly to Bios and in Bios there was no m2 drive in boot list at all. and it said m2 n/a in NVMe options.
> 
> I changed to slot B and it worked (booted) normally. I again changed it back to slot A and it also worked (booted) normally. After several restarts and turn offs and few hours working as it should be, again it happens. m2 just disappears. It only disappears on next startup after it was shut down, no crushes when it works (and tbh disappearing looks random).
> 
> I leave my PC for 12h turned off , turn it on and it works normally without taking out m2 drive. PSU was also turned off on the button. I saw after that F11 was out, so I updated bios.
> 
> Today again ,same story... no m2... so I took out battery and now it works normally.
> 
> When I was in windows , I checked and there was no problems with PC. Everything is connected correctly and had several people look at it. All drivers and firmware are up to date, at least the ones I checked and not sure if I missed any other. I tested it out in games and temperatures look normal from what I have been told and what I read on the internet. On idle it goes 30-40c , sometimes I hear fans and temp goes up with some background process and spike to 45-50. With F11 some temperatures under game load dropped even down from 81 to ~78.
> 
> I don't mind not being able to put this fairly expensive computer to sleep but not being able to shut it down because I might not be able to turn it on is ridiculous.
> Loaded optimized defaults, no xmp profile or any overclock.
> 
> Now while I was writing this, I thought that maybe m2 Slot A is the problem, which I doubt as I have read about same problem from other ppl ? haven't really tested it out for a long time on slot B. I did not have this problem on older Bios, not sure which one precisely it was except that it was F4, or problem is very random and it just haven't showed up in the first 10 days
> 
> Anyone has any idea that could help me ? Several ppl on reddit wrote about similar problems.
> I saw people with m2 problems solving it by going back to SATA SSD and just leaving m2 as a storage.... but I don't want to waste more money on things I don't need. Could as well just get new MOBO if I'm gonna waste my money



Make sure your Display Port cable is certified. https://forums.overclockers.co.uk/threads/very-weird-aorus-x570-problem.18872976/


----------



## Ott Metsla

Woo F*#&in hoo...
Tried to get F11 working on aorus elite... result is the same ive always had- cannot boot to windows/stuck on aorus logo/going to windows repair...
Tried it few times before .. with f5/f6 i believe, same result.
Guess ill have to roll back to the stock F3 again because windows has never successfully booted on anything higher.
Main reason keep trying to do it, is that my memory is not recognozed by XMP- so im stuck on 1333mhz with 3600mhz gskill memory.
Running 1080 graphics and ryzen 3600 pricessor. 
All the 500 pages is a little too long of a read so maybe someone has an answer to successful flashing?

Edit: going for full windows reinstall for now... some results say that it has a chance of working

Edit2: Nope.... windows reinstall gets stuck on aorus logo on first reboot while installing aswell. 
any ideas?


----------



## Aristotelian

Hi everyone. I am currently planning a build around the 3900X and was thinking about the X570 Aorus Master for some light-moderate overclocking. I would also like to get (I have seen the b-die finder link) either 2x16 or 4x16 RAM on tight timings. Would you folks think that this motherboard is a good match for the CPU I'm basing this build around?


----------



## pschorr1123

ManniX-ITA said:


> Sorry for the dumb question but can you tell me where is the spread spectrum setting?
> I'm pretty sure, but maybe wrong, it was one of the first options in Tweaker menu.
> Can't find it anymore, I went all over the options 3 times and yet not found...
> I just wanted to check it was still disabled and now I'm getting crazy


Its right under CPU Clock Control setting on the Tweaker tab but disappears if you have it set to anything other than auto. Reset the CPU clock back to auto and it should appear right underneath it.


----------



## jdrom

jdrom said:


> In my case, my MX300's are secondary drives (games/storage), so I don't see why CSM/Secure Boot/Fast Boot would impact them like this. All my drives are GPT too though for what it's worth. I did install Windows with CSM enabled since I was doing it with a GT210 at the time which lacks full UEFI support. However, Windows is still installed as UEFI/GPT.
> 
> I had tried disabling hot swap when this all began since it seemed the most logical, it made no difference as my drives were still "corrupt" this morning when I turned my PC on. I'm pretty certain it's the CSM/Secure Boot/Fast Boot options now but I'd still like to know which one specifically.


Just to circle back on this finally, it seems to be caused by RGB Fusion. When it's installed my 2 MX300's will have their partition tables deleted randomly. Generally after being shutdown and booted back up the next day, but this evening without any reboots/shutdowns, they both disappeared while within Windows after I ran defrag. I still don't understand why though.

For reference, B19.1030.1 is the version I've used as it seems to be the only one offered.


----------



## prhbtd

Ott Metsla said:


> Woo F*#&in hoo...
> Tried to get F11 working on aorus elite... result is the same ive always had- cannot boot to windows/stuck on aorus logo/going to windows repair...
> Tried it few times before .. with f5/f6 i believe, same result.
> Guess ill have to roll back to the stock F3 again because windows has never successfully booted on anything higher.
> Main reason keep trying to do it, is that my memory is not recognozed by XMP- so im stuck on 1333mhz with 3600mhz gskill memory.
> Running 1080 graphics and ryzen 3600 pricessor.
> All the 500 pages is a little too long of a read so maybe someone has an answer to successful flashing?
> 
> Edit: going for full windows reinstall for now... some results say that it has a chance of working
> 
> Edit2: Nope.... windows reinstall gets stuck on aorus logo on first reboot while installing aswell.
> any ideas?


choose xmp from bios, in amd cbs menu VDDP 900, VDDG 950, FCLK 1800 thats all. You can use f11 bios without any problem.


----------



## dansi

Acertified said:


> I agree! F11 seems very good so far. Very Stable.


Are you using a 10 series Pacal gpu? 

F11 absolutely is unusable for my system.

I suspect Giga fook up their pcie gen3 compatibility in F11.


----------



## Acertified

dansi said:


> Are you using a 10 series Pacal gpu?
> 
> F11 absolutely is unusable for my system.
> 
> I suspect Giga fook up their pcie gen3 compatibility in F11.


I have 2 Video Cards in my system and both work just fine. They are both PCIe GEN3 so I dont know why you say that Gigabyte messed up Gen3 in F11. 
Nvidia GTX 1080 8GB
Nvidia GTX 1060 6GB

I dont see any issues with PCIe Gen3 and Gigabyte. I have a Gen3 NVME and a Gen4 NVME as well. Gen3 Samsung in the 2nd slot and Gen4 Corsair in the 1st slot.


----------



## dansi

Acertified said:


> I have 2 Video Cards in my system and both work just fine. They are both PCIe GEN3 so I dont know why you say that Gigabyte messed up Gen3 in F11.
> Nvidia GTX 1080 8GB
> Nvidia GTX 1060 6GB
> 
> I dont see any issues with PCIe Gen3 and Gigabyte. I have a Gen3 NVME and a Gen4 NVME as well. Gen3 Samsung in the 2nd slot and Gen4 Corsair in the 1st slot.


Thanks at least that elimantes the gpu and gen3 ssd. 

Whats next? Zen+ compatibility must be fooked in F11 then. 
I know why Zen+ in x570? Because ima waiting for the elusive 3950X.


----------



## Dkhlok

I was previously on f10c on my pro WiFi with a 3600. I tried to go to f10, memory oc was completely unstable, but boosting was better. Now I’m running f11 and my memory oc is running great. 3800cl16 with tightened timings and 1900fclk On 2x8 micron e die

Scored my highest cinebench r20 with pbo and auto +200 with a -0.056 voltage offset. 3710. Also 503 for single thread. Temps are 60-61c during cinebench with voltages hopping around 1.28-1.31v. During gaming temps are 48-50 on a noctua d15s

Pretty happy with f11 right now. Well minus the lag from csm disabled.


----------



## 99belle99

delete double post


----------



## 99belle99

99belle99 said:


> My mouse has trouble high lighting text since the F11 bios. It's a non gaming Logitech wireless mouse. Anyone notice the same?


Decided to roll back to F10 and my mouse issue is still there. Never had the problem when I was on F10 only now since I rolled back. I also cleared CMOS after rolling back. Mouse issue is also present in Linux so not a windows problem.


----------



## prymortal

99belle99 said:


> Decided to roll back to F10 and my mouse issue is still there. Never had the problem when I was on F10 only now since I rolled back. I also cleared CMOS after rolling back. Mouse issue is also present in Linux so not a windows problem.


Usually that would mean its a mouse issue not a hardware~O/S issue. In my case thats what it actually turned out to be when I had mouse issues. Replaced it, problem solved


----------



## Ownedj00

Ok i'm hoping someone can help me (build in sig below) I get about 2 starts on my PC before the bios resets its self. All stock settings except XMP and changed fan curve.

Why am i getting this and how can i fix it? I'm on F11 but it was the same on F10 bios too. Is there another one i should try that's more stable?


----------



## Delta9k

Waltc said:


> *Bios F11*--looks _very tight--*very nice* so far_--and according to HWinfo 6.20-4030, this is the best I've ever seen it for my 3600X in terms of boost max!--maximum boost in excess of 4.4GHz (stock) is now reached _regularly_ on* 4 out of my 6 cores! * Previously, I'd seen only _three out of the six cores obtaining the max boost of 4.4+GHz_. Kicker is that I flashed the bios, cleared CMOS, set all my normal bios defaults, but this time left *PBO* set to *auto *configuration--just plain "auto"--so I'm very pleased! Very good stuff! No Ryzen Master or manual manipulation of PBO required for my *4.454GHz* max boosts--if I do some tinkering my results just aren't quite as good! Good job, Gigabyte! I'll have to monkey with it some, though--of course I will.. (I wouldn't be much of an "idiot nerd" if I _didn't_, would I? Good time to be a Living Nerd, eh?...)


I concur - F11 doing well with my 3900X too. Consistently getting +25MHz or more out of all cores - putting my top 4 performers into the 4.65 - 4.625 - 4.6 range, my weakest is still at 4.35. I was lucky to ever hit 4.6 prior and that was only on one core. 4.550 was the best any others could do. Also here, just running with PBO in Auto and Vcore to "Normal" those are the only changes except for my mem timings and voltage. 3800 CL16 1:1:1 via the Dram calculator
Never have had any Fan issues, reboot/mem training issues - BIOS's have all been pretty solid since F5g. Picked my board up in July, the first week of launch and I am still happy with it and Gigabyte overall. 

Oh and yep - the new Adrenaline package - NICE!

Lian Li T60 Bench:
Gigabyte Aorus Master x570 F11
Ryzen 9 3900x
G.Skill F4-4000C19D-32GTZKK (2x16) DDR4 [email protected] 1T
Sabrent Rocket 4.0 M.2 1TB PCIe 4.0 x4 NVMe
Samsung EVO 850 1TB sata SSD
Corsair H115i Pro
Radeon 5700 XT
Corsair RM850x

Win10 1909 
Powerplan = Ryzen Balanced w/Windows performance slider dead center
Latest Chipset drivers and RM package from AMD


----------



## Alex0401

my Aurus master, the same does not get out of sleep mode. On F10, everything was fine.My Computer boots only from the second BIOS.


----------



## ManniX-ITA

@pschorr1123 thanks a lot, didn't thought about that! changed to manual a while ago
@Alex0401 not an issue for me sleep mode with F11, quite suspect you can only boot from the 2nd BIOS...


----------



## Jasimo

just switched from F10 to F11 on my Ultra. First boot after loading BIOS defaults and enablig XMP, my monitor was not recognized so my max possible resolution in Win10 was FULL-HD. After disconnecting the DP-cable and plugged it back in, it was recognized correctly.
Now I am getting crashes back to the desktop in games like BF5.
Using an Nitro+ 5700XT, never got a crash with F10.


Reinstalled chipset and Adrenalin 2020 already. Performing Memtest86 at the moment.
Any hints? Or should I go back to F10?


----------



## Frietkot Louis

Aristotelian said:


> Hi everyone. I am currently planning a build around the 3900X and was thinking about the X570 Aorus Master for some light-moderate overclocking. I would also like to get (I have seen the b-die finder link) either 2x16 or 4x16 RAM on tight timings. Would you folks think that this motherboard is a good match for the CPU I'm basing this build around?


I have the same combination and it's great !

Please note that 2x16 will probably work better if you want to reach high dram clocks, the controller probably won't like 4 dual-ranks (16GB) as much.


----------



## morph1

buffalo2102 said:


> Make sure your Display Port cable is certified. https://forums.overclockers.co.uk/threads/very-weird-aorus-x570-problem.18872976/


man... I am not 100% sure yet, but you might have solved my problem. I will have to test it over weekend. Currently on HDMI and have not had any boot problems after like 6 shutdowns.
also my M2 is in slot 2, but before I switched to HDMI , I have shut'd down PC on DP , and after I turned it on it froze on Aorus logo, this sometime would happen and after I turn it off on the button and turn on again it would take me to Bios and no-m2 problem would appear.

This time after it froze, I turned off pc and switched to HDMI and there was NO 'BIOS->no M2' problem and it booted normally.


----------



## Frietkot Louis

dansi said:


> Are you using a 10 series Pacal gpu?
> 
> F11 absolutely is unusable for my system.
> 
> I suspect Giga fook up their pcie gen3 compatibility in F11.


I have a 1080ti on my F11 X570 master motherboard and it works fine.


----------



## Aristotelian

Frietkot Louis said:


> I have the same combination and it's great !
> 
> Please note that 2x16 will probably work better if you want to reach high dram clocks, the controller probably won't like 4 dual-ranks (16GB) as much.


Thanks! Yeah I went with the 3900X, Aorus Master, and F4-3600C16Q-32GTZNC (4x8GB). A NZXT X72, and treated myself to a 970 Pro M.2 hehe. I'm harvesting my old storage, psu, and gpu (1070) for this and will change out the GPU with the next generation of graphics cards.

Super excited - everything should be here by the 18th.


----------



## Frietkot Louis

Aristotelian said:


> Thanks! Yeah I went with the 3900X, Aorus Master, and F4-3600C16Q-32GTZNC (4x8GB). A NZXT X72, and treated myself to a 970 Pro M.2 hehe. I'm harvesting my old storage, psu, and gpu (1070) for this and will change out the GPU with the next generation of graphics cards.
> 
> Super excited - everything should be here by the 18th.


Good  if you like tweaking you'll certainly have a ball, may the silicon lottery gods be kind to you !

Check in later with your results and we'll try to help if you need help. Cheers.


----------



## buffalo2102

morph1 said:


> man... I am not 100% sure yet, but you might have solved my problem. I will have to test it over weekend. Currently on HDMI and have not had any boot problems after like 6 shutdowns.
> also my M2 is in slot 2, but before I switched to HDMI , I have shut'd down PC on DP , and after I turned it on it froze on Aorus logo, this sometime would happen and after I turn it off on the button and turn on again it would take me to Bios and no-m2 problem would appear.
> 
> This time after it froze, I turned off pc and switched to HDMI and there was NO 'BIOS->no M2' problem and it booted normally.



Hope it works out for you. It's a strange one and I haven't had this issue but remember reading about it.


----------



## Frietkot Louis

With regard to the lag in BIOS after disabling CSM, this is not present all the time !? sometimes it works fine sometimes there's a lag (although I personally don't mind too much I'm 48 years old so my brain has slowed down )

I have totally ditched manual / per-ccx overclocking as I have great results with the following settings :
(3900X/X570 master/2x16GB/nvme corsair MP600/2x2TB samsung HDD)
- negative offset -0,50V (instead of -0.9125 because *one* core would fail in prime95 max temp (option 2) test, and ESXi would also refuse to boot - apparantly it's a good stability test)
- Base clock 101.10 to change highest boost clock from 4600 to 4650. All-core boostclocks also higher due to this. All devices are stable with this higher base clock. I also changed the voltage offset to cover for the higher clocks (higher heat so a good cooler is needed)
- Applied DRAM Calculator FAST settings for 3800Mhz settings, but set UCLOCK/FLOCK ratios to 37,33 (with the higher baseclock this gives 1887 instead of 1866 clocks). 1900Mhz was flaky already so the additional offset due to the BCLOCK is not realistic.
- Load line calibration to high
- VDDP 1000 VDDG 1050 SOC 1,125V
- PBO 500/500/0(EDC) 10X scaler (CBS/XFR menu , not AMD overclocking)
- F11 bios (F10c/d or F10 would probably fine but F11 doesn't produce LED POST codes like F8 etc.)


These settings may or may not work for you due to the silicon lottery but it may give some ideas maybe. cheers.
Benchmark results for multi and single core are so good that I don't see a reason to apply manually with ryzen master or BIOS anymore)


----------



## rayrockiii

Ott Metsla said:


> Woo F*#&in hoo...
> Tried to get F11 working on aorus elite... result is the same ive always had- cannot boot to windows/stuck on aorus logo/going to windows repair...
> Tried it few times before .. with f5/f6 i believe, same result.
> Guess ill have to roll back to the stock F3 again because windows has never successfully booted on anything higher.
> Main reason keep trying to do it, is that my memory is not recognozed by XMP- so im stuck on 1333mhz with 3600mhz gskill memory.
> Running 1080 graphics and ryzen 3600 pricessor.
> All the 500 pages is a little too long of a read so maybe someone has an answer to successful flashing?
> 
> Edit: going for full windows reinstall for now... some results say that it has a chance of working
> 
> Edit2: Nope.... windows reinstall gets stuck on aorus logo on first reboot while installing aswell.
> any ideas?


Which GSKILL memory kit do you have?
I also have a 3600 GSKILL memory kit that does not work at all with default XMP until I manually tweak some settings out. After manually tweaking settings, I do get the GSKILL kit to post with the Elite x570 board at 3600 speed.


----------



## Carbonic

F11 working fine here on my Master with a 3900X. Probably the most stable bios so far for me.
My G.skill F4-3600C16Q-32GTZR 32GB kit still working at XMP (since F7 I think) @ 3600mhz speeds.


----------



## Frietkot Louis

Carbonic said:


> F11 working fine here on my Master with a 3900X. Probably the most stable bios so far for me.
> My G.skill F4-3600C16Q-32GTZR 32GB kit still working at XMP (since F7 I think) @ 3600mhz speeds.


Indeed. I noticed some video stutters with my 1080ti on the previous versions but this seems to be solved.


----------



## Ott Metsla

rayrockiii said:


> Which GSKILL memory kit do you have?
> I also have a 3600 GSKILL memory kit that does not work at all with default XMP until I manually tweak some settings out. After manually tweaking settings, I do get the GSKILL kit to post with the Elite x570 board at 3600 speed.


memory - Gskill F4-3600C19D-16GTZRB, 1.35V XMP 2.0
settings suggestion of fclk1800, vddp900,vddg950 did nothing for me.
same for disabing spread spectrum and CSM support some other settings changes ive found so far in earlier pages.


by now i have reached the point where i can format/reinstall win10 normally - and then it works fine till i shutdown or restart the computer... after that the well-known aorus logo with rolling windows boot circle appears... 
after next forced power-down it suggests me to repair my windows installation.... 
and only way to get past it is to rollback to F3 bios version so far... 
either it's some hardware incompatibility... or some setting that i keep missing...

so.. any more ideasˋ?


----------



## mrsteelx

Ott Metsla said:


> memory - Gskill F4-3600C19D-16GTZRB, 1.35V XMP 2.0
> settings suggestion of fclk1800, vddp900,vddg950 did nothing for me.
> same for disabing spread spectrum and CSM support some other settings changes ive found so far in earlier pages.
> 
> 
> by now i have reached the point where i can format/reinstall win10 normally - and then it works fine till i shutdown or restart the computer... after that the well-known aorus logo with rolling windows boot circle appears...
> after next forced power-down it suggests me to repair my windows installation....
> and only way to get past it is to rollback to F3 bios version so far...
> either it's some hardware incompatibility... or some setting that i keep missing...
> 
> so.. any more ideasˋ?


in widows, did you run "powercfg /h off" in admin cmd.


----------



## Ott Metsla

mrsteelx said:


> in widows, did you run "powercfg /h off" in admin cmd.


figured the thing out finally... guess you could say it was my own fault.
i have slight OCD when it comes to keeping drivers up to date - i have whole collection of drivers that i keep and update straight from all the manufacturer webpages about once a month - intel,realtek,etc.....
Everytime i finished windows install i immediately installed all those drivers.
Apparently one or more drivers that were "straight from the source" were newer than the ones in the driver packages meant for the motherboard.
And for some reason, those drivers cause the damned issue on booting to windows on everything exept the stock bios version.... configuration within the bios does not matter.
finally i kept it stock---tookall the drivers only from windows update/motheboard drivers page.... everything exept graphics. and now it works flawlessly so far
no more 1333mhz memory speed- getting that sweet 1:1 synced speed with cpu @3600mhz
crackling on the wireless headset is also gone. 
it boots in 10-ish seconds now instead of 35-40sec... 
and on top of it all whole rig runs about 5 degrees celsius cooler.

so - morale of the story:
ON AORUS ALYWAYS USE MOTHERBOARD ORIGINAL DRIVERS EVEN IF THERE ARE NEWER THINGS AVAILABLE ON OTHER SITES


----------



## Acertified

Ott Metsla said:


> figured the thing out finally... guess you could say it was my own fault.
> i have slight OCD when it comes to keeping drivers up to date - i have whole collection of drivers that i keep and update straight from all the manufacturer webpages about once a month - intel,realtek,etc.....
> Everytime i finished windows install i immediately installed all those drivers.
> Apparently one or more drivers that were "straight from the source" were newer than the ones in the driver packages meant for the motherboard.
> And for some reason, those drivers cause the damned issue on booting to windows on everything exept the stock bios version.... configuration within the bios does not matter.
> finally i kept it stock---tookall the drivers only from windows update/motheboard drivers page.... everything exept graphics. and now it works flawlessly so far
> no more 1333mhz memory speed- getting that sweet 1:1 synced speed with cpu @3600mhz
> crackling on the wireless headset is also gone.
> it boots in 10-ish seconds now instead of 35-40sec...
> and on top of it all whole rig runs about 5 degrees celsius cooler.
> 
> so - morale of the story:
> ON AORUS ALYWAYS USE MOTHERBOARD ORIGINAL DRIVERS EVEN IF THERE ARE NEWER THINGS AVAILABLE ON OTHER SITES


I use nothing but the NEWEST drivers from the different manufacturers Web sites and have 0 problems. I do NOT use any drivers from Gigabyte's site.


----------



## Ranguvar

Frietkot Louis said:


> With regard to the lag in BIOS after disabling CSM, this is not present all the time !? sometimes it works fine sometimes there's a lag (although I personally don't mind too much I'm 48 years old so my brain has slowed down )
> 
> I have totally ditched manual / per-ccx overclocking as I have great results with the following settings :
> (3900X/X570 master/2x16GB/nvme corsair MP600/2x2TB samsung HDD)
> - negative offset -0,50V (instead of -0.9125 because *one* core would fail in prime95 max temp (option 2) test, and ESXi would also refuse to boot - apparantly it's a good stability test)
> - Base clock 1,10 to change highest boost clock from 4600 to 4650. All-core boostclocks also higher due to this. All devices are stable with this higher base clock. I also changed the voltage offset to cover for the higher clocks (higher heat so a good cooler is needed)
> - Applied DRAM Calculator FAST settings for 3800Mhz settings, but set UCLOCK/FLOCK ratios to 37,33 (with the higher baseclock this gives 1887 instead of 1866 clocks). 1900Mhz was flaky already so the additional offset due to the BCLOCK is not realistic.
> - Load line calibration to high
> - VDDP 1000 VDDG 1050 SOC 1,125V
> - PBO 500/500/0(EDC) 10X scaler (CBS/XFR menu , not AMD overclocking)
> - F11 bios (F10c/d or F10 would probably fine but F11 doesn't produce LED POST codes like F8 etc.)
> 
> 
> These settings may or may not work for you due to the silicon lottery but it may give some ideas maybe. cheers.
> Benchmark results for multi and single core are so good that I don't see a reason to apply manually with ryzen master or BIOS anymore)


Hey, this is roughly where I've settled also.
Have you tested any +MHz setting also from AMD Overclocking?
I haven't been able to get boosts past 4.4-4.45GHz using PBO. When per CCX overclocking through Ryzen Master, I get 4425/4400/4325/4300, but can't come close to that with the BIOS.


----------



## Soeski

Ott Metsla said:


> figured the thing out finally... guess you could say it was my own fault.
> ...
> so - morale of the story:
> ON AORUS ALYWAYS USE MOTHERBOARD ORIGINAL DRIVERS EVEN IF THERE ARE NEWER THINGS AVAILABLE ON OTHER SITES


I do not use any AORUS driver from GB website, all from manufacturer. No issues here, and I would not expect any as well. I use SDI (Snappy Driver Installer) for all my hardware, for years now.


----------



## Soeski

Frietkot Louis said:


> With regard to the lag in BIOS after disabling CSM, this is not present all the time !? sometimes it works fine sometimes there's a lag (although I personally don't mind too much I'm 48 years old so my brain has slowed down )
> 
> I have totally ditched manual / per-ccx overclocking as I have great results with the following settings :
> - Base clock 1,10 to change highest boost clock from 4600 to 4650. All-core boostclocks also higher due to this. All devices are stable with this higher base clock. I also changed the voltage offset to cover for the higher clocks (higher heat so a good cooler is needed)
> 
> Benchmark results for multi and single core are so good that I don't see a reason to apply manually with ryzen master or BIOS anymore)


What is Base Clock 1,10? Is this BCLK 100,1? Or 101,10? Or...?


----------



## Aristotelian

Help!

For those of you who own an X570 Aorus Master - what is this Rev 1.0 I see on gigabyte's site?

https://www.gigabyte.com/us/Motherboard/X570-AORUS-MASTER-rev-10#kf

I purchased mine from Amazon and they don't have a Rev 1.0 version, nor can I find much reference to this version online. Did I goof? If so please let me know so I cancel my order from Amazon asap and purchase the Rev 1.0 version.

I'm asking because I made this mistake (if this is one) a long time ago with the p67a-ud7...


----------



## Derple

buffalo2102 said:


> Make sure your Display Port cable is certified. https://forums.overclockers.co.uk/threads/very-weird-aorus-x570-problem.18872976/


I cannot stress this enough for anybody having random boot/POST issues. Been 6 days now since I replaced a faulty DP cable and it's been booting perfectly every time since. Gonna replace all 3 of mine with certified ones in the near future, but at least that seems to be solved without having to RMA thankfully. Why the hell I didn't replace it immediately when it caused my system to not POST at all once a while back is beyond me. I'll update if anything changes, but it looks to be all good now.


----------



## kwomo

Aristotelian said:


> Help!
> 
> For those of you who own an X570 Aorus Master - what is this Rev 1.0 I see on gigabyte's site?
> 
> https://www.gigabyte.com/us/Motherboard/X570-AORUS-MASTER-rev-10#kf
> 
> I purchased mine from Amazon and they don't have a Rev 1.0 version, nor can I find much reference to this version online. Did I goof? If so please let me know so I cancel my order from Amazon asap and purchase the Rev 1.0 version.
> 
> I'm asking because I made this mistake (if this is one) a long time ago with the p67a-ud7...


You're all good. All boards are rev 1.0, there hasn't been any revisions yet.


----------



## Delta9k

Aristotelian said:


> Help!
> 
> For those of you who own an X570 Aorus Master - what is this Rev 1.0 I see on gigabyte's site?
> I purchased mine from Amazon and they don't have a Rev 1.0 version, nor can I find much reference to this version online. Did I goof?


Just backing up the other respondent and confirming that Rev 1.0 is the only revision at this time. When you get your board look in the lower left corner - bottom edge of PCB you'll see the Rev #.
Congrats on your new board!


----------



## Cidious

I'm having a weird issue with random reboots. I fully stress tested the system heavily for multiple hours with OCCT, prime95, memtest, Karhu RAM test, Heaven, gaming for hours, NO ISSUES WHATSOEVER. But when I leave it downloading with qBittorent or just idling on desktop, I come back to a rebooted system. Event log shows me unexpected shutdown. My memory settings are stable. I enabled the dummy load option in the bios last night to see if it has to do with not enough load on the PSU but no difference. 

It might be F11 bios.

My friend has a X570 I Aorus Pro Wifi (ITX) I got the regular Pro Wifi. We both got the F11 bios and the random reboots when idling or not demanding anything. 


Anyone else on F11 experiencing this issue?


----------



## Thistletea

Anyone able to hit 4600mhz+ with 3900X on F11?


----------



## RojoVerdeCiejo

@Cidious No issues on F11. Had blender running overnight, exported thousands of photos in Adobe LR, and played too many hours on games since updating to F11. 

3900X Stock settings
32GB XMP 3200MHz
GTX 1080Ti
X570 AORUS Master


----------



## Cidious

RojoVerdeCiejo said:


> @Cidious No issues on F11. Had blender running overnight, exported thousands of photos in Adobe LR, and played too many hours on games since updating to F11.
> 
> 3900X Stock settings
> 32GB XMP 3200MHz
> GTX 1080Ti
> X570 AORUS Master


Yeah I did a ton of work and stress testing on it.. all stable... But it reboots when idling...


----------



## Frietkot Louis

Ranguvar said:


> Hey, this is roughly where I've settled also.
> Have you tested any +MHz setting also from AMD Overclocking?
> I haven't been able to get boosts past 4.4-4.45GHz using PBO. When per CCX overclocking through Ryzen Master, I get 4425/4400/4325/4300, but can't come close to that with the BIOS.


Hi, I've tried fiddling with the Mhz setting in AMD overclocking, but it really doesn't do anything for me.

I've now settled to offset -0.750 since the benchmark results are better than -0.50 , all the rest is stable except 1 core on Prime95's heaviest AVX2 test.

https://valid.x86.fr/iu6jmb


----------



## tom3k5

Soeski said:


> What is Base Clock 1,10? Is this BCLK 100,1? Or 101,10? Or...?


same question


----------



## Frietkot Louis

tom3k5 said:


> same question


Typed it wrong apparantly, it's 101,10 .... Sorry


----------



## Soeski

Frietkot Louis said:


> Typed it wrong apparantly, it's 101,10 .... Sorry


Are you using SATA drives? I have one, and I keep losing connection with it occasionally. Also, both my network cards (Intel and Realtek 2.5Gb) have intermittent drops in connectivity when using BCLK 101. Maybe upping some voltages can mitigate this, but have not tried. 3900X + Master.


----------



## Frietkot Louis

Cidious said:


> I'm having a weird issue with random reboots. I fully stress tested the system heavily for multiple hours with OCCT, prime95, memtest, Karhu RAM test, Heaven, gaming for hours, NO ISSUES WHATSOEVER. But when I leave it downloading with qBittorent or just idling on desktop, I come back to a rebooted system. Event log shows me unexpected shutdown. My memory settings are stable. I enabled the dummy load option in the bios last night to see if it has to do with not enough load on the PSU but no difference.
> 
> It might be F11 bios.
> 
> My friend has a X570 I Aorus Pro Wifi (ITX) I got the regular Pro Wifi. We both got the F11 bios and the random reboots when idling or not demanding anything.
> 
> 
> Anyone else on F11 experiencing this issue?


Is sleep still enabled on your desktop ? On some boards sleep doesn't work very well, but usually this is due to the realtek LAN adapter -which you don't have I think-


----------



## Frietkot Louis

Soeski said:


> Are you using SATA drives? I have one, and I keep losing connection with it occasionally. Also, both my network cards (Intel and Realtek 2.5Gb) have intermittent drops in connectivity when using BCLK 101. Maybe upping some voltages can mitigate this, but have not tried. 3900X + Master.


I have 2 (older) samsung HDD's 2TB, they and everything else is stable so far. Only using the intel LAN for now.

[edit] which board are you using. The Elite apparantly has big problems with different BCLK ( I see that you're using the master now)
You might try to raise VCORE SOC to 1,10 or 1,125 (My setting because of the memory overclock)


----------



## Cidious

Frietkot Louis said:


> Is sleep still enabled on your desktop ? On some boards sleep doesn't work very well, but usually this is due to the realtek LAN adapter -which you don't have I think-


Thanks for the tip. Nope I have Intel Lan and I turned off sleep mode. But I got another tip from another forum to set a slight offset. And weirdly enough I had no reboot today. But I also put BCLK from auto (spread spectrum disabled) to 100.00Mhz now to lock it. Not sure which of them might have solved it. I'll check later if it's really gone and try to figure out which setting fixes it to share here.


----------



## rask

Frietkot Louis said:


> Is sleep still enabled on your desktop ? On some boards sleep doesn't work very well, but usually this is due to the realtek LAN adapter -which you don't have I think-


No, this issue was resolved a few days back for Aorus Master. Apparently, installing drivers from Gigabyte website is Ok. See: https://www.overclock.net/forum/11-...570-aorus-owners-thread-394.html#post28190846


----------



## Marius A

o issue with sleep here with aorus x570 master now, windows 10 1909, latest amd chipset drivers from amd.com , i had my pc rebooting every time when i tried entering sleep mode till bios f7b, after that never . BIOS F11 official verdict!!! for me it brings back the single core performance which i lost by going from bios f7c to f10 . Thanks aorus for bringing that single core performance back , clocks and ram performance improved on single threaded workloads . How can i tell? when you shave 3 seconds on a superpi 1.5 xs 32mb run, also running aida64 cache benchmark gives higher numbers , just by updating bios and using 100% same settings except ram which from 1.39v i had to bump it up to 1.41v in bios to be stable, my guess imc got tightened .Hopefully by next bios revision they will bring back also the multicore performance which i had on f7c. Also with f11 i am back to using the negative offset -0.1v, auto is giving worse results.


----------



## rask

Marius A said:


> o issue with sleep here with aorus x570 master now, windows 10 1909, latest amd chipset drivers from amd.com .


Thanks, you are using the Realtek drivers on Gigabyte, right?


----------



## rask

Marius A said:


> o issue with sleep here with aorus x570 master now, windows 10 1909, latest amd chipset drivers from amd.com .


deleted (double posted)


----------



## bluechris

Lol guys, you want sleep? I cannot even shutdown in esxi 6.7, the PRO just reboots.
Its not biggy since it's my homelab server but there must be some bios setting that i miss for sure.


----------



## pschorr1123

Cidious said:


> I'm having a weird issue with random reboots. I fully stress tested the system heavily for multiple hours with OCCT, prime95, memtest, Karhu RAM test, Heaven, gaming for hours, NO ISSUES WHATSOEVER. But when I leave it downloading with qBittorent or just idling on desktop, I come back to a rebooted system. Event log shows me unexpected shutdown. My memory settings are stable. I enabled the dummy load option in the bios last night to see if it has to do with not enough load on the PSU but no difference.
> 
> It might be F11 bios.
> 
> My friend has a X570 I Aorus Pro Wifi (ITX) I got the regular Pro Wifi. We both got the F11 bios and the random reboots when idling or not demanding anything.
> 
> 
> Anyone else on F11 experiencing this issue?



This was common issue on 1st gen Ryzen. Work around is to find the "Power Supply Idle" option in bios and set to "typical" From what I have read not all PSUs are capable of idling at the extremely low voltage that Ryzen idles at. The Typical setting should keep the idle voltage @>800mv

Not too sure if this is 100% your issue as I haven't read of too many 3rd gen Ryzens having that issue. Especially if you have a newer PSU

But it is worth a try worst that can happen is no change.

EDIT:wouldn't hurt to set SOC Vcore LLC to medium or so if you have an aggressive memory OC


----------



## Marius A

rask said:


> Thanks, you are using the Realtek drivers on Gigabyte, right?


hello yes i am using the latest realtek driver from the website


----------



## GeneralHARM

*GeneralHARM*



Marius A said:


> o issue with sleep here with aorus x570 master now, windows 10 1909, latest amd chipset drivers from amd.com , i had my pc rebooting every time when i tried entering sleep mode till bios f7b, after that never . BIOS F11 official verdict!!! for me it brings back the single core performance which i lost by going from bios f7c to f10 . Thanks aorus for bringing that single core performance back , clocks and ram performance improved on single threaded workloads . How can i tell? when you shave 3 seconds on a superpi 1.5 xs 32mb run, also running aida64 cache benchmark gives higher numbers , just by updating bios and using 100% same settings except ram which from 1.39v i had to bump it up to 1.41v in bios to be stable, my guess imc got tightened .Hopefully by next bios revision they will bring back also the multicore performance which i had on f7c


Same issue here, f11 4 passes of Memtest 86 in bios, 10,000% Karhau memtest, but in the middle of the night while running Nicehash the machine reboots with Event 41 Kernel Power critical event in Event Viewer.


----------



## Cidious

pschorr1123 said:


> This was common issue on 1st gen Ryzen. Work around is to find the "Power Supply Idle" option in bios and set to "typical" From what I have read not all PSUs are capable of idling at the extremely low voltage that Ryzen idles at. The Typical setting should keep the idle voltage @>800mv
> 
> Not too sure if this is 100% your issue as I haven't read of too many 3rd gen Ryzens having that issue. Especially if you have a newer PSU
> 
> But it is worth a try worst that can happen is no change.
> 
> EDIT:wouldn't hurt to set SOC Vcore LLC to medium or so if you have an aggressive memory OC



Thanks mate for your input. Yes LLC for VSOC is set to high and I enabled Dummy load in bios to not let the PSU go too low but this didn't help. My PSU is a new RM650x unit. Not too old. 

I did change 3 settings after that. I set my memory voltage from 1.41 to 1.42 even though I didn't have any memory test errors, and I changed BCLK to 100.00Mhz. Somehow the problem has not appeared. Since I find it difficult to believe it was the BCLK. It might still have to do with the memory voltage going from 1.41-1.42 which might have stabilized it but I'll have to do some further testing. I'll put it on 1.40 which usually was just the minimum on my Mortar to be stable. If it starts popping out again when idling then I know what caused the issue. But first I'll have to let the PC idle just for the night with the new settings to make sure it's gone now. 

I'll report back.


----------



## ManniX-ITA

@Cidious I had similar behavior as soon I did set fast timing from the calculator. Not really only in idle, also while gaming. All memory testing perfect for hours and then reboots.
Going back to XMP setting and the random reboots disappeared. Didn't test a higher voltage, shouldn't have been a thing for only improved timings.
Tried setting to manual BCLK at 100.0 and didn't help either (that's where I lost the spread sprectrum setting).
What did really help was reading the tip to try LLC CPU at Medium and SOC at Low. That really fixed it for good and I'm also running happily at -1.0 vcore delta without sacrificing MP boosts.
I'd say in your case the memory voltage bump helped but maybe you could avoid the bump up playing a bit with lower settings for LLC.


----------



## Cidious

ManniX-ITA said:


> @Cidious I had similar behavior as soon I did set fast timing from the calculator. Not really only in idle, also while gaming. All memory testing perfect for hours and then reboots.
> Going back to XMP setting and the random reboots disappeared. Didn't test a higher voltage, shouldn't have been a thing for only improved timings.
> Tried setting to manual BCLK at 100.0 and didn't help either (that's where I lost the spread sprectrum setting).
> What did really help was reading the tip to try LLC CPU at Medium and SOC at Low. That really fixed it for good and I'm also running happily at -1.0 vcore delta without sacrificing MP boosts.
> I'd say in your case the memory voltage bump helped but maybe you could avoid the bump up playing a bit with lower settings for LLC.


Yeah I have been playing around with LLC. VSOC is now on extreme and VCORE on medium. I'll fiddle around a bit more with them.

The thing is. My system was 7000% Karhu RAM Test stable. I played 3 hours of games today, did 30 minutes of OCCT with small packages, dan multiple Cinebench loops.. And NO crash of errors. But when i left it downloading.. and idling after downloads finished then crash. 

I'll figure it out sooner or later. So far the Gigabyte board has proven itself less stable than the Mortar MAX. Also a bit more inconsistent with the voltage offsets... But I'll tame this puppy sooner or later. 

MSI B450M Mortar AND the MAX version that I have are both just plug and play. All settings auto and rock stable. Memory timings are a breeze to put in and stabilize. I'm not sure why Gigabyte fails to reproduce the same stability en simplicity.


----------



## Carbonic

Thistletea said:


> Anyone able to hit 4600mhz+ with 3900X on F11?


I did a Cinebench 20 single core run after a clean boot on mine and it hit 4600 once or twice and 4550 regularly.


----------



## hallako

Might relate to the idle/low load instability few posts up. I am having issues with pretty much anything rarely crashing to 0x000000c5 (Access violation) or few other codes, while computer is on low load. First i thought it would be ram, but after reproducing it with 2133Mhz ram, it might relate to CPU and specifically single core boosting.

Any stress test OCCT, prime, memtest with all threads are stable. But running single thread of memtest(2gb), it does not last long few minutes maximum. OCCT single thread also shows errors fast, but causes load of other threads lowering the single core freq. BIOS on optimized defaults.

Disabling core performance boost solved problem instantly, effectively locking frequency to 3,6GHz, sub optimal.

Some quick tests, bios defaults and:
Vcore LLC high, Vcore +0.03725v. memtest fail in minutes, OCCT single thread error 15min in.
Vcore LLC high, Vcore no offset. memtest fail in minutes, OCCT single quite bit of errors.
Vcore LLC standard, Vcore -0.025v. Memtest fail in a minute, OCCT single thread quite bit of errors.
Will probably do more extensive tests later, but concluded that all of the above are unstable, but multi threaded tests are fine, only the issue with single thread loads exists always.

I think that 0.06225v difference in Vcore and few steps of LLC would have much larger impact if the chip is at borderline stable. 
Also comes to mind that could it be bugged chipset driver, agesa, stupid scheduling, broken install of anything etc.
Somehow it does not seem to crash windows at least that often i have been running it overnight few times and haven't noticed too many random boots. It is usable apps just rarely crash at random. Some never some more often, i would assume it's related to the threading of the app. 

So, yeah if not running all core fixed OC i suggest testing with single thread also.

BIOS F11, 3700x, Aorus Ultra.


----------



## ManniX-ITA

@hallako Give a try with LLC VCORE Medium and SOC Low, very reliable settings on my setup

I still have to replace the thermal paste with Kryonaut, will probably do it after the Christmas break.
I'll have to replace also the vicious thermal pad on the chipset cooler too, temps are too high and impacting the M.2 SSD too.
Questions to who already did it: do I have to access the back of the mobo? Remember I read it's necessary. Tips?


----------



## Cidious

I have found an inconsistency with vcore voltage between "standard's and 'auto' and the offset. Since I've been switching between them it seems some settings hang. It seems now on auto that it's applying a -0.05v offset automatically and if I put it on standard with no offset. The instability begins. The vcore voltage per core will drop to 0.200v where the minimum vcore on auto 1.113v is. I'm quite sure the drops to 0.200 are what's causing the instability. The bios is not very consistent between settings and it feels like some settings hang or are just only effective sometimes. Switching back and forth between settings give variable results. It's hard to figure out what's going on. But I think I can replicate it by using the stock settings with vcore on standard without an offset. I'll have to test more.


----------



## ManniX-ITA

Someone was asking about tweaking down the tRFC on G.SKILL 3600MHz C16 a while ago, if I'm not wrong.
Mines are F4-3600C16-16GTZNC, Hynix DJR D-die.
Settled for tRFC at 465 from 480 suggested by DRAM Calculator. Bumped the voltage to 1.38 from 1.35, just to be safe.
Got errors and crashes running at 460.

Anyway there's no improvement from 480 running AOTS or RTR benchmark.
The big improvement was going from XMP Auto to DRAM Calc FAST, RTR jumped from 135 fps to 175 fps.

Question: is there a "formula" to set safe values for tRFC2 and tRFC4?
I just used the Auto value for tRFC4 which is 288 and set 360 for tRFC2 (judging from Auto XMP value).


----------



## Marius A

bios f11, they said improved pcie compatibility, well for me after several tests , the results in 3dmark are lower than in version f10 by using same settings, strange but yeah my graphics score are lower and my cpu score is higher compared to f10, dont know what happen with pcie in f11 but my rtx2070 doesnt like it , i was expecting to have better scores in 3dmark cause of higher cpu scores but graphics went down more than what cpu performance improvements bring, this was pretty disappointing to see


----------



## rissie

After flashing back and forth about 5 times, I'm back to F10 as well. F10 just boosts more often for my setup for some reason - direct contrast to a few others. The biggest difference is with PBO and Cinebench R20. The boosted all core difference is 200Mhz. (41xx vs 39xx) - about 350 points in CB20 alone.


----------



## Marius A

rissie said:


> After flashing back and forth about 5 times, I'm back to F10 as well. F10 just boosts more often for my setup for some reason - direct contrast to a few others. The biggest difference is with PBO and Cinebench R20. The boosted all core difference is 200Mhz. (41xx vs 39xx) - about 350 points in CB20 alone.


f11 pushes more volt if auto cpu voltage is selected compared to f10 which pushed exactly what normal with negative offset -0.1v was giving , so if your not using negative offset with f11 on those 105w cpus , that impacts performance in really bad way especially in high multicore intensive workloads like cbr20


----------



## Medizinmann

Thistletea said:


> Anyone able to hit 4600mhz+ with 3900X on F11?


I see boosts over 4,6 GHz pretty regularly…:thumb:
But I use a BCLK of 102,2 MHz – and get 4,625-4,650 GHz.
Using neg. offset for Vcore of -0,0975 V(needed to lower LLC to Turbo to get that stable), TDC and PPT to Motherboards(Aorus Xtreme) max and EDC to 0.
Overboost set to 0 MHz – as it never did anything for me…

With the 1usmus Powerplan I can get to the numbers seen below – but this isn’t stable with 3DMark Timespy which crashes with 1usmus…plan.

Greetings,
Medizinmann


----------



## Medizinmann

Marius A said:


> bios f11, they said improved pcie compatibility, well for me after several tests , the results in 3dmark are lower than in version f10 by using same settings, strange but yeah my graphics score are lower and my cpu score is higher compared to f10, dont know what happen with pcie in f11 but my rtx2070 doesnt like it , i was expecting to have better scores in 3dmark cause of higher cpu scores but graphics went down more than what cpu performance improvements bring, this was pretty disappointing to see


Intrestingly enough I get results on par with F10 on my rig using a 2080Ti but system crahes with 3Dmarks Timespy or Port Royal if I use 1usmus power plan...while all other Tests are stable like CB20, Z-CPU bench and Karhu RAM Test…:thinking:

I even tried to lower the OC on my GPU - but no Chance - it seems to be a "Problem" with 1usmus powerplan - at least for me and my other tweaks...

Greetings,
Medizinmann


----------



## ManniX-ITA

I did a try with 3200Mhz CL14 and got quite bad results.
AIDA64 latency is already not brilliant at 3600MHz CL16 with 69.6 ns.
At CL14 goes up to 78.6 ns.
This results in 5-6 fps lower in ROTR and 3 fps in AOTS benchmarks.

Also tried lower down the VCORE offset to -1.5 volt.
The all core boost bounced up from 42.0-42.3 to a steady 43.3.
Quite surprisingly this results in a sensible lower score in CB R20 from 4950-5000 to 4700.
I really wonder what kind of "magic" AMD is doing in the background.

Any hints on improving the RAM latency?


----------



## ManniX-ITA

@Medizinmann I'm using 1usmus power plan and just retested with 3DMark Timespy. No crashes and same score as F10d.
Edit: I'm using a GTX1070.


----------



## FranZe

ManniX-ITA said:


> I did a try with 3200Mhz CL14 and got quite bad results.
> AIDA64 latency is already not brilliant at 3600MHz CL16 with 69.6 ns.
> At CL14 goes up to 78.6 ns.
> This results in 5-6 fps lower in ROTR and 3 fps in AOTS benchmarks.
> 
> Also tried lower down the VCORE offset to -1.5 volt.
> The all core boost bounced up from 42.0-42.3 to a steady 43.3.
> Quite surprisingly this results in a sensible lower score in CB R20 from 4950-5000 to 4700.
> I really wonder what kind of "magic" AMD is doing in the background.
> 
> Any hints on improving the RAM latency?


3600Mhz cl16 16-16-36 (XMP) i got 67.4 ns. When i use dramcalc 3600Mhz 16-16-16-32 i got 66.6 ns. Dramcalc 3600Mhz cl14-15-14-28 gave me 65.6 ns. Small improvements each time. I maybe think that vcore offset -1.5v is to much? Have you tried dramcalc?


----------



## Medizinmann

ManniX-ITA said:


> I did a try with 3200Mhz CL14 and got quite bad results.
> AIDA64 latency is already not brilliant at 3600MHz CL16 with 69.6 ns.
> At CL14 goes up to 78.6 ns.
> This results in 5-6 fps lower in ROTR and 3 fps in AOTS benchmarks.
> 
> Also tried lower down the VCORE offset to -1.5 volt.
> The all core boost bounced up from 42.0-42.3 to a steady 43.3.
> Quite surprisingly this results in a sensible lower score in CB R20 from 4950-5000 to 4700.
> I really wonder what kind of "magic" AMD is doing in the background.
> 
> Any hints on improving the RAM latency?


Well If latency goes up with tighter Timings - something seems fishy…:thinking:

I use CL14 and get 67ns @3535 - didn't test latency with @3560 I am running right now...I am on 4 Sticks 16 GB each G.Skill Trident Z (rated [email protected]) - Samsung B-die.



ManniX-ITA said:


> @Medizinmann I'm using 1usmus power plan and just retested with 3DMark Timespy. No crashes and same score as F10d.
> Edit: I'm using a GTX1070.


Well - I am not done with testing - I would assume that this problem comes with my other tweaks - maybe if I go down from 102,5 MHz BCLK to 101 or 100 MHz - but than I would loose performanvce in all other compartments including RAM latency.

And again lowering the OC on my GPU didn't help…

Besides that the performance on the regular power plan is only marginal less and it runs stable in all aspects including 3dmarks Timespy.

BTW: Crashes also occured with F10...with BCLK 102...but only with 1usmus power plan...

Greetings,
Medizinmann


----------



## rastaviper

FranZe said:


> 3600Mhz cl16 16-16-36 (XMP) i got 67.4 ns. When i use dramcalc 3600Mhz 16-16-16-32 i got 66.6 ns. Dramcalc 3600Mhz cl14-15-14-28 gave me 65.6 ns. Small improvements each time. I maybe think that vcore offset -1.5v is to much? Have you tried dramcalc?


This is more for the RAM topics and not for this one here, but for low latency you need 3733-3800 ram freq and more than 4.4ghz for the CPU.
Recently got 62.7 ns with my 3600x, but to go down from 63 ns I had to drop 16-15-15 timings to 15-14-14

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


----------



## ManniX-ITA

@FranZe 
Yes, both results are from timings optimized with DRAMCalc FAST setup.
Considering my RAM is [email protected] only 3 ns more than you is a good result.
XMP profile is [email protected]; your is much better, guess a Samsung B-die.

What's perplexing is the latency increase of almost 10ns while at [email protected] 
Maybe I'm missing something there.
DRAMCalc suggested to disable Gear Down mode, have to try with it enabled.

I probably can do better at 3600 but honestly I'm already quite pleased as it is!

To be clear, the VCORE -1,5V is totally unrelated to the memory latency.
I'm just quite curious how a substantial increase of clock speed can produce a noteworthy decrease in performance.
Something I've never seen before with any CPU


----------



## Medizinmann

ManniX-ITA said:


> @FranZe
> Yes, both results are from timings optimized with DRAMCalc FAST setup.
> Considering my RAM is [email protected] only 3 ns more than you is a good result.
> XMP profile is [email protected]; your is much better, guess a Samsung B-die.
> 
> What's perplexing is the latency increase of almost 10ns while at [email protected]
> Maybe I'm missing something there.
> DRAMCalc suggested to disable Gear Down mode, have to try with it enabled.
> 
> I probably can do better at 3600 but honestly I'm already quite pleased as it is!
> 
> To be clear, the VCORE -1,5V is totally unrelated to the memory latency.
> I'm just quite curious how a substantial increase of clock speed can produce a noteworthy decrease in performance.
> Something I've never seen before with any CPU


Well some people reported similar problems with with high clock Speeds in Ryzen...but I didn't follow this in detail…

I just can't get beyond 1780 IF Clock...not stable - at least not on 4 Sticks...tried many things...higher voltage slower timings..lower BCLK...no go... 

Greetings,
Medizinmann


----------



## Frietkot Louis

Medizinmann said:


> Intrestingly enough I get results on par with F10 on my rig using a 2080Ti but system crahes with 3Dmarks Timespy or Port Royal if I use 1usmus power plan...while all other Tests are stable like CB20, Z-CPU bench and Karhu RAM Test…:thinking:
> 
> I even tried to lower the OC on my GPU - but no Chance - it seems to be a "Problem" with 1usmus powerplan - at least for me and my other tweaks...
> 
> Greetings,
> Medizinmann


I think your negative offset is affecting stability, I used to have the same offset but am now on -0,750

Indicators I saw for unstable behaviour were :
- Test #2 in prime95 AVX2 : one core failing
- CPU-z stress using 4 or 6 threads (mouse would still move but desktop not responding to clicks)
- ESXi failing to boot with purple screen or crashing during web gui login / server reboot command
[EDIT] disabling SMT in bios and boot would sometimes fail with the old offset.

I lost a little bit of benchmarks results but I prefer more stability


----------



## Marius A

Marius A said:


> bios f11, they said improved pcie compatibility, well for me after several tests , the results in 3dmark are lower than in version f10 by using same settings, strange but yeah my graphics score are lower and my cpu score is higher compared to f10, dont know what happen with pcie in f11 but my rtx2070 doesnt like it , i was expecting to have better scores in 3dmark cause of higher cpu scores but graphics went down more than what cpu performance improvements bring, this was pretty disappointing to see


UPDATE:

ok fixed the 3d mark score issue as well in bios f11 and now i get that gain from the improved cpu performance in f11, i had to set pcie slot configuration from auto to gen3, score in 3d mark sky diver went from 53893 to 54147, firstrike 21564 now 21735 , my 3800x -0.1v offset cpu voltage is 24h prime95 stable cpu llc standard , llc soc voltage on auto


----------



## Takla

Cidious said:


> The thing is. My system was 7000% Karhu RAM Test stable. I played 3 hours of games today, did 30 minutes of OCCT with small packages, dan multiple Cinebench loops.. And NO crash of errors. But when i left it downloading.. and idling after downloads finished then crash.


It is always the same issue. When unstable while idling do the following things:

1, Disable "Power Down" for your DRAM (If left enabled your dram will enter a low power state which often causes instability).
2. Set VRM Phase for DRAM to "Extreme" or "DRAM Phase Control" to "Disabled" (What ever it is called on a gigabyte mainboard. The 2 options I listed are for Asus / MSI respectively. They are called differently but do the exact same thing: Prevent a too low supply of constant voltage when idling)
3. Adjust Southbridge / Chipset voltage. By default, it is set to 1000mV on 570 mainboards and 1050mV on 370 & 470 mainboards. In any case, up to 1100mV is safe and can help with infinity fabric stability which often only shows issues when idling for longer periods of time, which is exactly what you are encountering.


----------



## Medizinmann

Frietkot Louis said:


> I think your negative offset is affecting stability, I used to have the same offset but am now on -0,750
> 
> Indicators I saw for unstable behaviour were :
> - Test #2 in prime95 AVX2 : one core failing
> - CPU-z stress using 4 or 6 threads (mouse would still move but desktop not responding to clicks)
> - ESXi failing to boot with purple screen or crashing during web gui login / server reboot command
> [EDIT] disabling SMT in bios and boot would sometimes fail with the old offset.
> 
> I lost a little bit of benchmarks results but I prefer more stability


I had instability at first with neg Offset of -0,0975V - couldn't even post(!) – same settings where stable with F10 though - lowering LLC helped...
And now everything is stable with AMDs Ryzen Power Plan - 1usmus power plan isn't as stable right now.

But good point - I will test smaller neg. offsets...:thumb:

Greetings,
Medizinmann


----------



## WiredTexan

Aristotelian said:


> Thanks! Yeah I went with the 3900X, Aorus Master, and F4-3600C16Q-32GTZNC (4x8GB). A NZXT X72, and treated myself to a 970 Pro M.2 hehe. I'm harvesting my old storage, psu, and gpu (1070) for this and will change out the GPU with the next generation of graphics cards.
> 
> Super excited - everything should be here by the 18th.


That sounds great! I got the X62 for my build and I am very happy with the performance. I suggest taking a look using liquidctl instead of NZXT's CAM. 

Can't recommend it strongly enough. Don't let the install instructions put you off, there is a precompiled binary from the releases available and that's all you need. As long as the mobo is getting juice any settings you set from the cmd line stay set even after turning the machine off. I just run the pump and fans at 90 percent and I like the default 'white' light. No scripts run at startup necessary.

It uses 0 resources because it just adjusts the settings on the Kraken, it does not run in the background. It doesn't send info back to NZXT and it doesn't have all the bloat or issues CAM comes with. The only thing that made me hesitate to buy the Kraken was CAM and liquidctl addressed that issue.


----------



## ScomComputers

Hello please help me.
I have [email protected] running at 1.35v, it's safe 24/7 on aorus pro motherboard?
Temp max. 70C with 360 aio.
Thanks....


----------



## Frietkot Louis

ScomComputers said:


> Hello please help me.
> I have [email protected] running at 1.35v, it's safe 24/7 on aorus pro motherboard?
> Temp max. 70C with 360 aio.
> Thanks....


Please check your voltage when running a very high load (prime95 etc.), if 1.35V is your 'starting voltage' and the voltage goes down to 1.325 or lower when being heavily loaded it should be safe (1.325 is the highest safe voltage for full load)


----------



## rastaviper

Regarding manual OCing vs PBO.

I understand that for many people it was better to manual oc a Ryzen 3000 CPU and that the new Agesa was supposed to improve the ocing through the PBO.

So, did anyone notice that with the latest bios? Did you see better resuts recently because of the new bios in combination with the PBO?

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Joseph Mills

Anyone have any wisdom/tips on how to OC 64gb of ram? 



My setup:
AMD 3800X
Aorus Elite
64GB Dual-Ranked (4x16gb) TridentZ F4-3200C15D-32GTZSK (not QVL approved)


I was able to get my system running 3133mhz @ CL14, but can't push it up to 3200mhz (unless it's at CL22). My system refuses to run at XMP. I've tried using the Ryzen Calculator, but the timings only work up to 3133mhz. 

I'm a little gun-shy, because, in my pursuit of advertised memory speed, I jacked something up, and my computer refused to boot. It would turn on for 15 or so seconds, and shut down. No access to Bios, and the bios reset button wasn't working. Letting it sit unplugged seemed to do the trick. I made sure my voltages were within safe ranges (didn't even set the vcore up to 1.4v).



Are there any tricks to getting 4 Dimms running faster? I've heard that cranking up the procODT way up past 80 is helpful for 4 dimms, for example.


----------



## bigcid10

Joseph Mills said:


> Anyone have any wisdom/tips on how to OC 64gb of ram?
> 
> 
> 
> My setup:
> AMD 3800X
> Aorus Elite
> 64GB Dual-Ranked (4x16gb) TridentZ F4-3200C15D-32GTZSK (not QVL approved)
> 
> 
> I was able to get my system running 3133mhz @ CL14, but can't push it up to 3200mhz (unless it's at CL22). My system refuses to run at XMP. I've tried using the Ryzen Calculator, but the timings only work up to 3133mhz.
> 
> I'm a little gun-shy, because, in my pursuit of advertised memory speed, I jacked something up, and my computer refused to boot. It would turn on for 15 or so seconds, and shut down. No access to Bios, and the bios reset button wasn't working. Letting it sit unplugged seemed to do the trick. I made sure my voltages were within safe ranges (didn't even set the vcore up to 1.4v).
> 
> 
> 
> Are there any tricks to getting 4 Dimms running faster? I've heard that cranking up the procODT way up past 80 is helpful for 4 dimms, for example.


honestly,don't even bother
with these cpu memory controllers ,it's hard enough OCing with 2 sticks
too much load on the memory controller


----------



## cletus-cassidy

Cidious said:


> Yeah I did a ton of work and stress testing on it.. all stable... But it reboots when idling...


+1 Also having this same issue on F11 on X570 Aorus Master.


----------



## Cidious

Takla said:


> Cidious said:
> 
> 
> 
> The thing is. My system was 7000% Karhu RAM Test stable. I played 3 hours of games today, did 30 minutes of OCCT with small packages, dan multiple Cinebench loops.. And NO crash of errors. But when i left it downloading.. and idling after downloads finished then crash.
> 
> 
> 
> It is always the same issue. When unstable while idling do the following things:
> 
> 1, Disable "Power Down" for your DRAM (If left enabled your dram will enter a low power state which often causes instability).
> 2. Set VRM Phase for DRAM to "Extreme" or "DRAM Phase Control" to "Disabled" (What ever it is called on a gigabyte mainboard. The 2 options I listed are for Asus / MSI respectively. They are called differently but do the exact same thing: Prevent a too low supply of constant voltage when idling)
> 3. Adjust Southbridge / Chipset voltage. By default, it is set to 1000mV on 570 mainboards and 1050mV on 370 & 470 mainboards. In any case, up to 1100mV is safe and can help with infinity fabric stability which often only shows issues when idling for longer periods of time, which is exactly what you are encountering.
Click to expand...

Thanks for your tips mate. I had power down already disabled. I traced it back down to VSOC. I compared the following settings and was able to reproduce the instability.

VSOC 1.1v VDDG 1050mv LLC VSOC extreme = stable
VSOC 1.1v VDDG 1050mv LLC VSOC low = unstable
VSOC 1.05v VDDG 950mv LLC VSOC extreme = unstable

Which is interesting since my $75 costing Mortar MAX. Is just plug and play setting timings for memory and all other settings auto and I can even put VSOC on 1.05v and VDDG on 950mv. No need to fiddle with LLC or voltages at all. Gigabyte really needs to work on the auto settings in bios and improve stability for these expensive boards. If MSI can do it for a $75 dollar board, I'm sure a board costing 3-5 times as much costing board should be able to do that. It's a bit shameful. 

I do realise the Mortar is something special for it's price but still.


----------



## 1kari

cletus-cassidy said:


> +1 Also having this same issue on F11 on X570 Aorus Master.


Do you have an Asus xonar card installed in your system? If yes, set the PCI Express 3 fixed in the bios.


----------



## Cidious

1kari said:


> cletus-cassidy said:
> 
> 
> 
> +1 Also having this same issue on F11 on X570 Aorus Master.
> 
> 
> 
> Do you have an Asus xonar card installed in your system? If yes, set the PCI Express 3 fixed in the bios.
Click to expand...

I have no such card and if this really would solve things id call this ******** from gigabyte that a board needs all these weird tweaks to function normally. I mean a slight memory OC shouldn't cause too much trouble and other board vendors are able to get this sorted...


----------



## Marius A

1kari said:


> Do you have an Asus xonar card installed in your system? If yes, set the PCI Express 3 fixed in the bios.


so i guess letting pcie slot on auto instead of pcie gen3 is not only affecting gpu performance in a bad way but also peripherals such as pcie sound cards , and yeah is kind of sad that still after 4 month the board still has all these tweaks needed to get what you paid for


----------



## buffalo2102

Ive got a Xonar and have not had any issues so no tweaks required here.


----------



## Cidious

Marius A said:


> 1kari said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you have an Asus xonar card installed in your system? If yes, set the PCI Express 3 fixed in the bios.
> 
> 
> 
> so i guess letting pcie slot on auto instead of pcie gen3 is not only affecting gpu performance in a bad way but also peripherals such as pcie sound cards , and yeah is kind of sad that still after 4 month the board still has all these tweaks needed to get what you paid for
Click to expand...

Yeah so far I'm not really impressed. Voltages also seem to be inconsistent. One cold boot they are like that. The next cold boot they are something else.. resulting in inconsistent temperatures and performance per cold boot. My MSI MORTAR was stable to what I set it... I wish I had gone for the MEG Unify instead. At least the MSI bios is Rock stable. Their software and ticket support sucks but I didn't have need to use that when the board is stable.

Shame on you gigabyte. I was wondering why this thread is so active. But reading the posts, it's because all kind of weird issues.


----------



## Ohim

I see people having issues even at 3200 CL14 ... something is wrong in that system .. 

My CPU is left on Auto, no SOC or anything else touched.. 

Memory Manually set to 3800 CL16 (Dram calculator Fast ) 1.42V IF set to 1900

The memory kit is Gskill 3200 CL14 Trident Z F4-3200C14D-16GTZ

The MT score is done with 4.3 Ghz OC though .. other than that i run stock.


----------



## Medizinmann

rastaviper said:


> Regarding manual OCing vs PBO.
> 
> I understand that for many people it was better to manual oc a Ryzen 3000 CPU and that the new Agesa was supposed to improve the ocing through the PBO.
> 
> So, did anyone notice that with the latest bios? Did you see better resuts recently because of the new bios in combination with the PBO?
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


Well - F11 is a little better concerning efficacy compared to F10 – I get same boosts and performance with a little less Power consumption…

Raw Power wise CCX OC is of course still the way to go.

Shame is the PBO Bug is still there so everything you do caps out at EDC140A

You could use 1usmus power plan for higher Boosts - see my next post...



Joseph Mills said:


> Anyone have any wisdom/tips on how to OC 64gb of ram?
> 
> 
> 
> My setup:
> AMD 3800X
> Aorus Elite
> 64GB Dual-Ranked (4x16gb) TridentZ F4-3200C15D-32GTZSK (not QVL approved)
> 
> 
> I was able to get my system running 3133mhz @ CL14, but can't push it up to 3200mhz (unless it's at CL22). My system refuses to run at XMP. I've tried using the Ryzen Calculator, but the timings only work up to 3133mhz.
> 
> I'm a little gun-shy, because, in my pursuit of advertised memory speed, I jacked something up, and my computer refused to boot. It would turn on for 15 or so seconds, and shut down. No access to Bios, and the bios reset button wasn't working. Letting it sit unplugged seemed to do the trick. I made sure my voltages were within safe ranges (didn't even set the vcore up to 1.4v).
> 
> 
> 
> Are there any tricks to getting 4 Dimms running faster? I've heard that cranking up the procODT way up past 80 is helpful for 4 dimms, for example.



I use 4 Sticks 16GB TriedentZ [email protected] and could push them up to 3570 MHz.

I use Thaiphoon burner and DRAM Calc.
I only use first 6 numbers + TRFC (everthing else stays on Auto) + Voltages + CAD Bus + procODT + Geardown + Powerdown

Ramping up LLC for Vcore helped too. LLC for CPU something in the middle!

I also use a BCLK of 102-103 and a 34,66 Multiplier - but I read this isn't going to fly on the Aorus Elite - so I would go for 101.

Greetings,
Medizinmann


----------



## etermes

I have 4x8GB Trident Z Cl14 3200Mhz, (F4-3200C14D-16GTZ)

Aorus Elite(F11) and ryzen 5 3600

right now I use 3200 14-14-14-14-28 , DRAM Calculator for timings, 1.38V

what can I expect about it? 3600Mhz CL16 is doable with 4 slots?

I can't disable Gear Down Mode without W10 BSOD


----------



## Cidious

etermes said:


> I have 4x8GB Trident Z Cl14 3200Mhz, (F4-3200C14D-16GTZ)
> 
> Aorus Elite(F11) and ryzen 5 3600
> 
> right now I use 3200 14-14-14-14-28 , DRAM Calculator for timings, 1.38V
> 
> what can I expect about it? 3600Mhz CL16 is doable with 4 slots?
> 
> I can't disable Gear Down Mode without W10 BSOD


Don't disable gear down. I have two of these kits. Just calculate 3800cl16 and put it in.


----------



## Medizinmann

Hello, 

okay - finally stable - 3900x on Aorus Xtreme, 4 Stick - 64GB total CL14 @ 3536MHz, BCLK 102

BCLK 102, 1usmus Powerplan, Offset for Vcore -0,075V, TDC 700A, PPT 1300W, EDC 0, Scalar Auto, Overboost 0Mhz, VRM LLC Vcore Extreme, CPU-VRM High or Turbo...

Unicorn is also caught with BOOST up to 4,69GHz on two cores…

I get Z-CPU SC 555 and 8550 Multi - which is a little less than before (564/8660) but with 126W instead of 150W...:thumb:

Also got my highest Timespy ever with 16080...CPU-Score 13736...:thumb:

Greetings,
Medizinmann


----------



## Takla

Cidious said:


> Thanks for your tips mate. I had power down already disabled. I traced it back down to VSOC. I compared the following settings and was able to reproduce the instability.
> 
> VSOC 1.1v VDDG 1050mv LLC VSOC extreme = stable
> VSOC 1.1v VDDG 1050mv LLC VSOC low = unstable
> VSOC 1.05v VDDG 950mv LLC VSOC extreme = unstable
> 
> Which is interesting since my $75 costing Mortar MAX. Is just plug and play setting timings for memory and all other settings auto and I can even put VSOC on 1.05v and VDDG on 950mv. No need to fiddle with LLC or voltages at all. Gigabyte really needs to work on the auto settings in bios and improve stability for these expensive boards. If MSI can do it for a $75 dollar board, I'm sure a board costing 3-5 times as much costing board should be able to do that. It's a bit shameful.
> 
> I do realise the Mortar is something special for it's price but still.


Nice to see you having found the issue. But as soon as your memory goes higher than 2933MHz the default SOC should be 1100mV, CLDO VDDG 1150mV & CLDO VDDP 1100mV.


CLDO VDDG is always 50mV higher than what it actually draws. Also, both, VDDG & VDDP can never exceed SOC voltage. Just something to keep in mind.


----------



## Medizinmann

etermes said:


> I have 4x8GB Trident Z Cl14 3200Mhz, (F4-3200C14D-16GTZ)
> 
> Aorus Elite(F11) and ryzen 5 3600
> 
> right now I use 3200 14-14-14-14-28 , DRAM Calculator for timings, 1.38V
> 
> what can I expect about it? 3600Mhz CL16 is doable with 4 slots?
> 
> I can't disable Gear Down Mode without W10 BSOD


Well 4 Sticks is harder on the Memory Controller – your mileage may vary… ;-) – I can only go up to 3580 MHz…with 4x16GB G.Skill TridentZ rated [email protected]

DRAM calc says Gear down enable and Power down disable - at least for my set up…

Greetings,
Medizinmann


----------



## Frietkot Louis

Medizinmann said:


> Hello,
> 
> BCLK 102, 1usmus Powerplan, Offset for Vcore -0,075V, TDC 700A, PPT 1300W, EDC 0, Scalar Auto, Overboost 0Mhz, VRM LLC Vcore Extreme, CPU-VRM High or Turbo...
> 
> Unicorn is also caught with BOOST up to 4,69GHz on two cores…
> 
> I get Z-CPU SC 555 and 8550 Multi - which is a little less than before (564/8660) but with 126W instead of 150W.
> 
> Got also my highest Timespy ever with 16080...CPU-Score 13736
> 
> Greetings,
> Medizinmann


Looks kinda similar to my settings. I'm glad my hint for -0,075 has helped you reach stability 

I have been testing all settings between -0,075 and -0,050 , and setting -0,033 today and there is variation between all of them but -0,075 is still the best stability/performance ratio.

Setting a higher BCLK without using PBO is useless in my tests, PBO will make higher clocks possible with higher BCLK.

Cheers.


----------



## stasio

To better understand new GB BIOS for Z390, X570, X299X and TRX40 motherboards.....please read.....

bios article_edited_final


----------



## etermes

Medizinmann said:


> Well 4 Sticks is harder on the Memory Controller – your mileage may vary… ;-) – I can only go up to 3580 MHz…with 4x16GB G.Skill TridentZ rated [email protected]
> 
> DRAM calc says Gear down enable and Power down disable - at least for my set up…
> 
> Greetings,
> Medizinmann



thanks you for the answer, maybe I try later, what are your timings?


----------



## Medizinmann

etermes said:


> thanks you for the answer, maybe I try later, what are your timings?


tCL 14
tRCDWR 14
tRCRD 15
tRP 14
tRAS 30
tRC 46

tRFC 280

Everything else is set to Auto...

Greetings,
Medizinmann


----------



## Cidious

Medizinmann said:


> Well 4 Sticks is harder on the Memory Controller – your mileage may vary… ;-) – I can only go up to 3580 MHz…with 4x16GB G.Skill TridentZ rated [email protected]
> 
> DRAM calc says Gear down enable and Power down disable - at least for my set up…
> 
> Greetings,
> Medizinmann


Yes latest 1.6.2 says gear down enabled but it's practically impossible to run it like that. Trust me I've tried. Need to lower clockspeeds or raise voltage insanely high with almost no benefit. It's just not worth it. 1.5T is fine.


----------



## Cidious

Takla said:


> Nice to see you having found the issue. But as soon as your memory goes higher than 2933MHz the default SOC should be 1100mV, CLDO VDDG 1150mV & CLDO VDDP 1100mV.
> 
> 
> CLDO VDDG is always 50mV higher than what it actually draws. Also, both, VDDG & VDDP can never exceed SOC voltage. Just something to keep in mind.


VDDP is 900mv on auto. Which is fine. 

I ran 3800 CL16 on my Mortar with VSOC 1.05v VDDG 950mv VDDP 900mv with the same processors. NO PROBLEMS WHATSOEVER. This board and bios is just super picky. Anyway. Stable is stable. Just ran another Karhu memtest together with Heaven loop. 5000% stable. Last night was 10000% just Karhu. No crashes. And then I left the PC to idle for a couple of hours and no issues either. But it's a curious thing why the VSOC LLC needs to be on High or Turbo to be stable.


----------



## etermes

Medizinmann said:


> tCL 14
> tRCDWR 14
> tRCRD 15
> tRP 14
> tRAS 30
> tRC 46
> 
> tRFC 280
> 
> Everything else is set to Auto...
> 
> Greetings,
> Medizinmann



Great,


I'm less ambitious


16-16-16-16-32-48 would be fine for me?


----------



## Medizinmann

etermes said:


> Great,
> 
> 
> I'm less ambitious
> 
> 
> 16-16-16-16-32-48 would be fine for me?


You could just try DRAM Calc with safe Settings...

Greetings,
Medizinmann


----------



## Medizinmann

Cidious said:


> Yes latest 1.6.2 says gear down enabled but it's practically impossible to run it like that. Trust me I've tried. Need to lower clockspeeds or raise voltage insanely high with almost no benefit. It's just not worth it. 1.5T is fine.


Well - works for me...but this could really depend on the RAM itself (I use Samsung B-die), the board etc...

Greetings,
Medizinmann


----------



## Joseph Mills

bigcid10 said:


> honestly,don't even bother
> with these cpu memory controllers ,it's hard enough OCing with 2 sticks
> too much load on the memory controller



That's what I've gathered so far. Thanks anyway!


----------



## Cidious

Medizinmann said:


> Well - works for me...but this could really depend on the RAM itself (I use Samsung B-die), the board etc...
> 
> Greetings,
> Medizinmann


I tried with both my B-die 3200C14 kits and my E-die kit. Both kits did not like it. Both on my MSI Mortar MAX, non-MAX and just tested it on my Pro Wifi, same story. it starts out spewing errors straight away the moment I turn off GD and barely any improvement in AIDA bandwidth 200MB/s on read and 300MB/s on copy, no improvement in latency. Seems not worth it to me at all.

Any steps you take to run it with gear down disabled other than the calculator settings?


----------



## Medizinmann

Cidious said:


> I tried with both my B-die 3200C14 kits and my E-die kit. Both kits did not like it. Both on my MSI Mortar MAX, non-MAX and just tested it on my Pro Wifi, same story. it starts out spewing errors straight away the moment I turn off GD and barely any improvement in AIDA bandwidth 200MB/s on read and 300MB/s on copy, no improvement in latency. Seems not worth it to me at all.
> 
> Any steps you take to run it with gear down disabled other than the calculator settings?


Well besides ramping up VRM Settings for Vcore - no…actually never thought much about it - just putting in the settings from DRAM Calc...

Greetings,
Medizinmann


----------



## Joseph Mills

Medizinmann said:


> Well besides ramping up VRM Settings for Vcore - no…actually never thought much about it - just putting in the settings from DRAM Calc...
> 
> Greetings,
> Medizinmann



Thanks Medizinmann! All your responses today have been helpful. I'll give it another shot and come back with my results. My B-die isn't as high-quality as yours (3200 CL15), but I'm convinced I can at least reach the 3200 mark, instead of 3133.


----------



## Frietkot Louis

Cidious said:


> Yes latest 1.6.2 says gear down enabled but it's practically impossible to run it like that. Trust me I've tried. Need to lower clockspeeds or raise voltage insanely high with almost no benefit. It's just not worth it. 1.5T is fine.


THIS. 1T really is very difficult to get anywhere stable. 2T is silly, gear down is the way to go. Agree 100%


----------



## Cidious

Frietkot Louis said:


> Cidious said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes latest 1.6.2 says gear down enabled but it's practically impossible to run it like that. Trust me I've tried. Need to lower clockspeeds or raise voltage insanely high with almost no benefit. It's just not worth it. 1.5T is fine.
> 
> 
> 
> THIS. 1T really is very difficult to get anywhere stable. 2T is silly, gear down is the way to go. Agree 100%
Click to expand...

Yeah even buldzoid mentioned it in his videos. He said it's a free easy stabilizer allowing for much higher clocks and tighter timings for free without much performance loss compared to it off. I can run Aida with it off but it doesn't make any relevant difference in performance at 3800Mhz cl16 and running a memtest will spew put errors straight away.


----------



## Joseph Mills

In the DRAM Calculator, I've heard that the "Frequency (MT/s)" section should be set on what the ram is rated for. Some have said "start with the rated timings", which means (to me) that you use this field to calculate higher timings if you choose to go higher.

Is this true, or do you use that field to calculate higher speed? (i.e. - I have 3200 ram, but want to hit 3800, so I put 3800 in the field)
Or do you set your stock value, use the values the calculator gives you, and manually increase the speed?


----------



## Medizinmann

Cidious said:


> I tried with both my B-die 3200C14 kits and my E-die kit. Both kits did not like it. Both on my MSI Mortar MAX, non-MAX and just tested it on my Pro Wifi, same story. it starts out spewing errors straight away the moment I turn off GD and barely any improvement in AIDA bandwidth 200MB/s on read and 300MB/s on copy, no improvement in latency. Seems not worth it to me at all.
> 
> Any steps you take to run it with gear down disabled other than the calculator settings?



Sorry for the misunderstanding - but I wrote "Gear down enabled" and "Power down enabled" - see Port #5082 - that is what DRAM Calc says...


Greetings,
Medizinmann


----------



## Medizinmann

Joseph Mills said:


> In the DRAM Calculator, I've heard that the "Frequency (MT/s)" section should be set on what the ram is rated for. Some have said "start with the rated timings", which means (to me) that you use this field to calculate higher timings if you choose to go higher.
> 
> Is this true, or do you use that field to calculate higher speed? (i.e. - I have 3200 ram, but want to hit 3800, so I put 3800 in the field)
> Or do you set your stock value, use the values the calculator gives you, and manually increase the speed?



You need to read out XMP first...


Either use Thaiphoon burner or try the R-XMP button in DRAM Calc (which didn't work for me - the R-XMP button I mean  ...)


Then you can use any speed you want do calculate your settings. It is a good start to start at rated or a little above to get a starting point.



Greetings,
Medizinmann


----------



## Takla

Cidious said:


> VDDP is 900mv on auto. Which is fine.



Just a heads-up, there is a difference between just "VDDP" and cldo vddp. The latter one can be found inside the amd overclocking tab inside the bios.


----------



## Frietkot Louis

Cidious said:


> Yeah even buldzoid mentioned it in his videos. He said it's a free easy stabilizer allowing for much higher clocks and tighter timings for free without much performance loss compared to it off. I can run Aida with it off but it doesn't make any relevant difference in performance at 3800Mhz cl16 and running a memtest will spew put errors straight away.


Oh you like long buildzoid rambling videos as well then  ?


----------



## Frietkot Louis

Joseph Mills said:


> In the DRAM Calculator, I've heard that the "Frequency (MT/s)" section should be set on what the ram is rated for. Some have said "start with the rated timings", which means (to me) that you use this field to calculate higher timings if you choose to go higher.
> 
> Is this true, or do you use that field to calculate higher speed? (i.e. - I have 3200 ram, but want to hit 3800, so I put 3800 in the field)
> Or do you set your stock value, use the values the calculator gives you, and manually increase the speed?


DRAM calculator is not the new testament but it's a good way to start.

For example, my 3600-16 GTZNC NEO KIT (hynix CJR) has 16-19-19 clocks on 3600 but dram calculator says 16-20-21 or something similar above 3600.

This kit (2x16GB - dual rank !) is stable for me @ 16-19-19 @ 1866+ (1888 BCLK 101.11) at 16-19-19 although DRAM calculator suggests 16-20-21 with 1.42V DRAM voltage.

But it's MOST CERTAINLY a good advice to start 

[edit] check https://www.overclock.net/forum/28238376-post5024.html for my (preferred) results. cheers.


----------



## dansi

Turning on svm in bios drops performance because the bus clock is no longer 100mhz! Fluctuates between 98.40-99.40mhz

Google search pionts to a gigabyte only problem!

***bbq!


----------



## Frietkot Louis

dansi said:


> Turning on svm in bios drops performance because the bus clock is no longer 100mhz!
> 
> Google search pionts to a gigabyte only problem!
> 
> ***bbq!


Sorry dude all my recent tests have been with SVM, ON (I use ESXi) quite happy with my results. 

If I remember right it used to affect my results but not anymore.

I'm sorry but reading through your comments it seems like you are acting like troll trying anything to get gigabyte down. sorry to be that guy as someone else said before. I am most certainly not the defender of gigabyte, I just helped a friend installing a MSI B450 tomahawk + 3700x and it was great, but let's be objective and provide real objective and verifyable information please.


----------



## Frietkot Louis

Takla said:


> Just a heads-up, there is a difference between just "VDDP" and cldo vddp. The latter one can be found inside the amd overclocking tab inside the bios.


AMD overclocking will override AMD CBS settings and will probably not be cleared after a CMOS Reset (needing a BIOS 'upgrade' to clear completely).

Check VDDP in Ryzen Master to verify.


----------



## Joseph Mills

Medizinmann said:


> You need to read out XMP first...
> 
> 
> Either use Thaiphoon burner or try the R-XMP button in DRAM Calc (which didn't work for me - the R-XMP button I mean  ...)
> 
> 
> Than you can use any speed you want do calculate your settings. It is a good start to start at rated or a little above to get a starting point.
> 
> 
> 
> Greetings,
> Medizinmann



Fantastic. Thank you!


----------



## Thistletea

Medizinmann said:


> I see boosts over 4,6 GHz pretty regularly…:thumb:
> But I use a BCLK of 102,2 MHz – and get 4,625-4,650 GHz.
> Using neg. offset for Vcore of -0,0975 V(needed to lower LLC to Turbo to get that stable), TDC and PPT to Motherboards(Aorus Xtreme) max and EDC to 0.
> Overboost set to 0 MHz – as it never did anything for me…
> 
> With the 1usmus Powerplan I can get to the numbers seen below – but this isn’t stable with 3DMark Timespy which crashes with 1usmus…plan.
> 
> Greetings,
> Medizinmann


Oh wow! I haven't been able to see any core above 4550ghz since 1003ABBA. Increasing BCLK clock might help but not sure if I want to mess with that right now.


----------



## ryouiki

Thistletea said:


> Oh wow! I haven't been able to see any core above 4550ghz since 1003ABBA. Increasing BCLK clock might help but not sure if I want to mess with that right now.


I have seen single core boosts reported up to 4650 on F11 without adjusting BCLK... however this only occurs if VCORE is set to normal/0 offset. Applying any type of negative offset eventually results in max reported boost slowly getting lower. Below 4600 by -0.0185, 4525 by -0.050, etc.

That said, single core benchmark scores are roughly the same even though the reported value for boost is less.


----------



## dansi

Frietkot Louis said:


> Sorry dude all my recent tests have been with SVM, ON (I use ESXi) quite happy with my results.
> 
> If I remember right it used to affect my results but not anymore.
> 
> I'm sorry but reading through your comments it seems like you are acting like troll trying anything to get gigabyte down. sorry to be that guy as someone else said before. I am most certainly not the defender of gigabyte, I just helped a friend installing a MSI B450 tomahawk + 3700x and it was great, but let's be objective and provide real objective and verifyable information please.


No troll bro.
You can easily check using cpuz, and see the bus clock jumps up and down between 98 and 99. Then test with cb r20. Svm off give me the expected scores. Svm on scores dropped beyond margin of error.

All done with spread spectrum off


----------



## Zed03

When manual overclocking in bios, regardless of what CPU VCore is set to, my voltage is always stuck at 1.1v when booted into windows. Only way I can change it is through Ryzen Master. Does anyone know what the fck is going on? It's really frustrating.

1. CPU VCore 1.35v in BIOS, tweeker tab or manual oc page
2. Immediately after boot:










After typing 1.35 into Ryzen Master and clicking apply:










Does anyone know what this god awful bios is doing, and why the VCore setting is completely ignored? I'm on f11, x570 Aorus Xtreme


----------



## Joseph Mills

After tweaking some settings in Bios, I was able to get my system to boot with my ram set at 3200mhz (anything over 3133 would BSOD before or infinite reboot loop). However, I'm stuck at the spinning Aorus screen, and it never gets into windows (can't even get a blue screen for Pete's sake!). Is this a known bug? I'm using 1usmus's power plan in Windows 10... haven't tried booting on a normal setting yet...


----------



## dansi

Could be the edc bug?
Need to set to 0 if not your vcore is capped.

Strangely after setting to 0, the edc becomes capped at 140a.
If you set edc to max amp of your board, i saw it go up till 170a, but vcore got capped...

Bios seems confused...buggy ..af


----------



## dansi

dansi said:


> No troll bro.
> You can easily check using cpuz, and see the bus clock jumps up and down between 98 and 99. Then test with cb r20. Svm off give me the expected scores. Svm on scores dropped beyond margin of error.
> 
> All done with spread spectrum off


Can someone else test the svm performance decrease? 
Im sure svm on kills bclk values stability. I mean system works fine, just no 100mhz bclk even if you set higher manually.

This decreases max clocks throughout, affecting cores, ram, gpu even nvme scores. About 2% penalty using hyper-v for gigabyte boards


----------



## Cidious

Frietkot Louis said:


> Oh you like long buildzoid rambling videos as well then  ?


Well.. he has good knowledge.. but he's just terrible at keeping a strait line putting it on the tape. He never finishes his sentences and always changes halfway through... which is utterly annoying.. but his opinion on certain hardware is useful.


----------



## ryouiki

dansi said:


> Can someone else test the svm performance decrease?
> Im sure svm on kills bclk values stability. I mean system works fine, just no 100mhz bclk even if you set higher manually.
> 
> This decreases max clocks throughout, affecting cores, ram, gpu even nvme scores. About 2% penalty using hyper-v for gigabyte boards


I turned on SVM, powered off/restarted and did a few tests on my Master w/ F11. Bus clock still reporting fixed at 100.0, Cinebench R20 run actually scored slightly higher then the previous run, but that is probably run to run variance due to this chips heat sensitivity.

Hard to say on max clocks, I only rarely see 4600 on the best core, but that could take anywhere from minutes to hours to be seen.


----------



## dansi

ryouiki said:


> I turned on SVM, powered off/restarted and did a few tests on my Master w/ F11. Bus clock still reporting fixed at 100.0, Cinebench R20 run actually scored slightly higher then the previous run, but that is probably run to run variance due to this chips heat sensitivity.
> 
> Hard to say on max clocks, I only rarely see 4600 on the best core, but that could take anywhere from minutes to hours to be seen.


Thats strange. Did you also enable hyperV from additional w10 features? 

I certainly seeing bclk loss with svm on and hyperV installed. The moment i turn svm off, leaving hyperV still installed. Boom bclk stays at 100/99.98 on cpuz :h34r-smi


----------



## Medizinmann

Thistletea said:


> Oh wow! I haven't been able to see any core above 4550ghz since 1003ABBA. Increasing BCLK clock might help but not sure if I want to mess with that right now.


Well I use 102 MHz pretty much since the start - but 101 already helps a lot - user waltc recommends 100,2 MHz on Aorus Master which results in 100,5-100,8 Mhz and should be pretty save for everyone.
Problem is that the Gigabyte boards “below” the Master AFAIK only support 1 MHz increments and some become unstable if the BCLK fluctuates over 101 MHz when being set to 101 MHz...
I tested up to 105 MHz on my Aorus Xtreme and was able to get even 104,5 MHz stable, but with adverse effects on performance/boost so I backed off to 102-102,5MHz.




ryouiki said:


> I have seen single core boosts reported up to 4650 on F11 without adjusting BCLK... however this only occurs if VCORE is set to normal/0 offset. Applying any type of negative offset eventually results in max reported boost slowly getting lower. Below 4600 by -0.0185, 4525 by -0.050, etc.
> 
> That said, single core benchmark scores are roughly the same even though the reported value for boost is less.


Yeah, when I first booted on F11 with stock settings I saw boost up to 4650 out of the box - with all my tweaks applied (neg. Offset -0,075 to -0,0975V) I see boosts uo to 4,625 GHz only when using BCLK 102...but interestingly up to 4,7GHz when using 1usmus power plan - but this leads to some instabilities - Karhu memtest reports back rrrors when running for an extended period - though I decided to stay on AMDs power plan for now...



Joseph Mills said:


> After tweaking some settings in Bios, I was able to get my system to boot with my ram set at 3200mhz (anything over 3133 would BSOD before or infinite reboot loop). However, I'm stuck at the spinning Aorus screen, and it never gets into windows (can't even get a blue screen for Pete's sake!). Is this a known bug? I'm using 1usmus's power plan in Windows 10... haven't tried booting on a normal setting yet...


What are your settings?

You could try futher tweaking Voltages…VDDG, VDDP, SoC Voltages - and remember loadline in VRM-Settings!



dansi said:


> Could be the edc bug?
> Need to set to 0 if not your vcore is capped.
> 
> Strangely after setting to 0, the edc becomes capped at 140a.
> If you set edc to max amp of your board, i saw it go up till 170a, but vcore got capped...
> 
> Bios seems confused...buggy ..af


This is how the PBO-Bug "is working"...with anything else then EDC=0 and it hits hard…

And EDC set to 0 just means go to stock settings = 140A.

Before I could go to motherboards max. settings 840A...at that time I could drive the CPU to a total power consumption of a whooping 220W – but btw with negligible performance gain over 185W…

Greetings,
Medizinmann


----------



## dansi

Medizinmann said:


> This is how the PBO-Bug "is working"...with anything else then EDC=0 and it hits hard…
> 
> And EDC set to 0 just means go to stock settings = 140A.
> 
> Before I could go to motherboards max. settings 840A...at that time I could drive the CPU to a total power consumption of a whooping 220W – but btw with negligible performance gain over 185W…
> 
> Greetings,
> Medizinmann


Interesting! So AMD has effectively capped the 3000 zen at 185w now? Before that you can go up to 220w!


----------



## Medizinmann

dansi said:


> Interesting! So AMD has effectively capped the 3000 zen at 185w now? Before that you can go up to 220w!


Well - the question is - is it a BUG (?) - as we all see it or is it a feature(?)...:thinking:

Nonetheless the performance gains were negligible between 185-220W…like 7500-7600 in CB20 Multi vs. 7700-7800...

Greetings,
Medizinmann


----------



## Cidious

Medizinmann said:


> Well I use 102 MHz pretty much since the start - but 101 already helps a lot - user waltc recommends 100,2 MHz on Aorus Master which results in 100,5-100,8 Mhz and should be pretty save for everyone.
> Problem is that the Gigabyte boards “below” the Master AFAIK only support 1 MHz increments and some become unstable if the BCLK fluctuates over 101 MHz when being set to 101 MHz...
> I tested up to 105 MHz on my Aorus Xtreme and was able to get even 104,5 MHz stable, but with adverse effects on performance/boost so I backed off to 102-102,5MHz.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, when I first booted on F11 with stock settings I saw boost up to 4650 out of the box - with all my tweaks applied (neg. Offset -0,075 to -0,0975V) I see boosts uo to 4,625 GHz only when using BCLK 102...but interestingly up to 4,7GHz when using 1usmus power plan - but this leads to some instabilities - Karhu memtest reports back rrrors when running for an extended period - though I decided to stay on AMDs power plan for now...
> 
> 
> 
> What are your settings?
> 
> You could try futher tweaking Voltages…VDDG, VDDP, SoC Voltages - and remember loadline in VRM-Settings!
> 
> 
> 
> This is how the PBO-Bug "is working"...with anything else then EDC=0 and it hits hard…
> 
> And EDC set to 0 just means go to stock settings = 140A.
> 
> Before I could go to motherboards max. settings 840A...at that time I could drive the CPU to a total power consumption of a whooping 220W – but btw with negligible performance gain over 185W…
> 
> Greetings,
> Medizinmann



EDC is only interesting when you use PBO right? I have it all on stock. Don't feel like PBO is doing me any favors anyway.


----------



## Medizinmann

Cidious said:


> EDC is only interesting when you use PBO right? I have it all on stock. Don't feel like PBO is doing me any favors anyway.


Yeah this is mainly for PBO - when set to Auto you get stock settings for your CPU - with manual settings one can give the CPU a little more headroom for boosting – as it is the way PBO (especially the Overboost part) works – to allow the CPU to utilize more Power if cooling is adequate. 

But the effects aren't really that big and only really help with benchmarks… 

But sometimes nice to have in certain CPU loads - if you need all core power for longer periods of time a CCX OC would be the way to go.

Greetings,
Medizinmann


----------



## Cidious

Medizinmann said:


> Yeah this is mainly for PBO - when set to Auto you get stock settings for your CPU - with manual settings one can give the CPU a little more headroom for boosting – as it is the way PBO (especially the Overboost part) works – to allow the CPU to utilize more Power if cooling is adequate.
> 
> But the effects aren't really that big and only really help with benchmarks…
> 
> But sometimes nice to have in certain CPU loads - if you need all core power for longer periods of time a CCX OC would be the way to go.
> 
> Greetings,
> Medizinmann


I'm currently really pleased with the 4500Mhz clocks I get during gaming without PBO and at just 40-50 degrees with a slight -50mv offset. With the offset I'm not even coming near the power liimits doing anything. 

I was just wondering if the bug had any influence when not using PBO. I guess not. So I'll just forget about it haha. PBO is still kind of stupidly broken for most of the Ryzen 3000 Line-up. It did work for my 3600 Boosting it to 3600X speeds though. but for my 3800X it does nothing useful and for most 3900X it's also mainly adding higher voltages and more heat. The trick is using no PBO and just better cooling. Even 1usmus made this statement very clearly. 

The chips already push themselves pretty hard on stock settings. Not much headroom left.


----------



## Nighthog

The EDC max 140A in AGESA 1.0.0.4 vs working in 1.0.0.3 versions is a nuisance. There was a help to be able to modify it previously. I could easy get it up to 180A usage without issue and this loss means my PBO is about 50Mhz lower overall to the best AGESA 1.0.0.3 version I got working to boost best. _[for example 4650Mhz peaks possible, but now I'm lucky to even get 4600Mhz, wants to stick to 4575Mhz max]_

Though on the other hand agesa 1.0.0.4 is faster so you get better scores even with a lower Mhz read from HWiNFO. If you could have had both. 

BCLK is still broken in AGESA 1.0.0.4 in as such as your SATA ports from the X570 chipset crap out with even a modest difference from stock. X470 was much better allowing whopping *130.00*BCLK clocks on some of the SATA ports. On X570 you can't even get *100.80*BCLK be issue free there.


----------



## mrsteelx

why not just set xfr and pbo to enabled. that sets the limit to the boards max anyway. this is on x570 Aorus Elite


----------



## Nighthog

mrsteelx said:


> why not just set xfr and pbo to enabled. that sets the limit to the boards max anyway. this is on x570 Aorus Elite


Because it still was limited after that? Refused to go above?


----------



## Roboionator

new ek monoblock
https://www.ekwb.com/news/aorus-x570-elite-motherboards-getting-some-ek-quantum-monoblock-support/
https://www.ekwb.com/news/the-eagerly-awaited-quantum-monoblock-for-the-aorus-x570-master/


----------



## brettjv

Anyone rocking a Sabrent Rocket PCIe 4.0 on one of these boards? Got a Pro WiFi coming Friday (only 229 on the Egg atm, sweet deal), first new rig since X58 (see sig lol), pretty stoked. Haven't gotten the M.2 NVMe yet though, thinking about the Sabrent, wondering ... should I get the optional heatsink as well? Gfx card that'll be right next to it (this case holds mobo at 90deg rotation) is Vega 56 (for now). Thoughts? If you have it, any issues w/this drive (or 4.0 drives in general)? You use the stock/board heatsink to cool it? How are temps that way?

Also, anyone tried this RAM on your board? Seemed like a good deal for B-die ... not on QVL though ...
https://www.newegg.com/team-16gb-288-pin-ddr4-sdram/p/N82E16820313712?Item=N82E16820313712

TIA!


----------



## pal

dansi said:


> Thats strange. Did you also enable hyperV from additional w10 features?
> 
> I certainly seeing bclk loss with svm on and hyperV installed. The moment i turn svm off, leaving hyperV still installed. Boom bclk stays at 100/99.98 on cpuz :h34r-smi


do you have Spread Spectrum on Disable?


----------



## Cidious

brettjv said:


> Anyone rocking a Sabrent Rocket PCIe 4.0 on one of these boards? Got a Pro WiFi coming Friday (only 229 on the Egg atm, sweet deal), first new rig since X58 (see sig lol), pretty stoked. Haven't gotten the M.2 NVMe yet though, thinking about the Sabrent, wondering ... should I get the optional heatsink as well? Gfx card that'll be right next to it (this case holds mobo at 90deg rotation) is Vega 56 (for now). Thoughts? If you have it, any issues w/this drive (or 4.0 drives in general)? You use the stock/board heatsink to cool it? How are temps that way?
> 
> TIA!


I got a Pro Wifi for about 2 weeks now. I'm also looking to plug in a Sabrent Rocket 4.0. let me know how it goes.

Considering temperatures. I'm a freak with cooling. So what I did was replacing the thermal pad under de chipset heatsink with Kryonaut which lowered chipset temps from 65 ish while gaming to 55ish max while doing anything. Which means no chipset fan spinning if you set the quiet profile in bios. 

I also replaced the 5wmk thermal pads on the VRM chips with 12.7wmk pads. I wouldn't say this is necessary. But lowered VRM temps under full load with prime small FFTs by about 3-5 degrees to high 40s. Never reaching 50 with 3800X. 

I'll upgrade my 950 Pro 512gb for the Sabrent Rocket 4.0 1tb. I'm curious if I can feel the difference other than looking at benchmark numbers. It's a storage expansion anyway. 

A fair warning about the Pro WiFi and probably any X570 Aorus. The bios is a bit tricky. Less stable than MSI and for a simple memory OC you probably need to pull off some tricks to get it stable. But feel free to ask me if you get stuck. I spend the past 2 weeks figuring out the bios and it's quirks. I might be able to give some tips. 

Once it's stable, it's stable. Boot times decent enough.etc.


----------



## dansi

pal said:


> do you have Spread Spectrum on Disable?


Yep on disable.

Maybe i need reinstall windows?

Svm on drops my bclk for sure


----------



## brettjv

Cidious said:


> I got a Pro Wifi for about 2 weeks now. I'm also looking to plug in a Sabrent Rocket 4.0. let me know how it goes.
> 
> Considering temperatures. I'm a freak with cooling. So what I did was replacing the thermal pad under de chipset heatsink with Kryonaut which lowered chipset temps from 65 ish while gaming to 55ish max while doing anything. Which means no chipset fan spinning if you set the quiet profile in bios.
> 
> I also replaced the 5wmk thermal pads on the VRM chips with 12.7wmk pads. I wouldn't say this is necessary. But lowered VRM temps under full load with prime small FFTs by about 3-5 degrees to high 40s. Never reaching 50 with 3800X.
> 
> I'll upgrade my 950 Pro 512gb for the Sabrent Rocket 4.0 1tb. I'm curious if I can feel the difference other than looking at benchmark numbers. It's a storage expansion anyway.
> 
> A fair warning about the Pro WiFi and probably any X570 Aorus. The bios is a bit tricky. Less stable than MSI and for a simple memory OC you probably need to pull off some tricks to get it stable. But feel free to ask me if you get stuck. I spend the past 2 weeks figuring out the bios and it's quirks. I might be able to give some tips.
> 
> Once it's stable, it's stable. Boot times decent enough.etc.


Cool thx for the invite, I may take ya up 

So, you replace a pad with paste? No issue with a gap i.e. you can tighten down okay? Obviously I guess, or temps wouldn't have gone down. I did the same on my R3E board for the SB/NB cooler unit ... over the first 4 years the IOH temps crept up to like 95C, so took the cooler off and pads were just toasted (baked on like a mofo too) ... replaced with good paste and bam ... back down to 60C. But that doesn't always work ... sometimes the thickness from pads is expected by the design, as I'm sure you know. Anyways, was that a pretty simple process? Just some screws, or was it pretty involved? Wouldn't mind that fan never having to be on ... was it noticeable, stock, btw?


----------



## Aristotelian

WiredTexan said:


> That sounds great! I got the X62 for my build and I am very happy with the performance. I suggest taking a look using liquidctl instead of NZXT's CAM.
> 
> Can't recommend it strongly enough. Don't let the install instructions put you off, there is a precompiled binary from the releases available and that's all you need. As long as the mobo is getting juice any settings you set from the cmd line stay set even after turning the machine off. I just run the pump and fans at 90 percent and I like the default 'white' light. No scripts run at startup necessary.
> 
> It uses 0 resources because it just adjusts the settings on the Kraken, it does not run in the background. It doesn't send info back to NZXT and it doesn't have all the bloat or issues CAM comes with. The only thing that made me hesitate to buy the Kraken was CAM and liquidctl addressed that issue.


Thanks so much for this tip. I have a question for you and others though - I just received my X72 last night and it doesn't appear to have an AM4 bracket included. There is a bag labelled 'AMD' but the bracket inside will not fit. Did you all on AM4 have to go through the process (even recently) of requesting an AM4 bracket from NZXT?

EDIT: I contacted NZXT support and they pointed out that they use a 'hook mount' that is universal on AM4. I'll be giving that a try but I have yet another question:

On the Aorus Master We have the ATX power (motherboard) but then also the ATX_12V/ATX_12V1. My PSU (Seasonic X-850 I bought a while back which has served me very well) has one CPU output which only covers half (8 pin) of the 16 pin allotment. The manual notes 'the 12V power connector mainly supplies power to the CPU'. 

Do I need a more modern PSU that can provide more juice to the CPU, say if I want to overclock my 3900X? Or can I use 8pin (CPU) which the psu has and also take 8pin from somewhere else? I need 2x 8 pin for the CPU it seems.


----------



## Pdm81

Cidious sorry if its too much hassle but could you go over how you set up your bios?
I recently got a 3900x on a Aorus ultra and as my first AMD system i am pretty confused on how to properly set it up.

Also where can i find 1usmus statement?

Thank you.


----------



## mrsteelx

Aristotelian said:


> Thanks so much for this tip. I have a question for you and others though - I just received my X72 last night and it doesn't appear to have an AM4 bracket included. There is a bag labelled 'AMD' but the bracket inside will not fit. Did you all on AM4 have to go through the process (even recently) of requesting an AM4 bracket from NZXT?
> 
> EDIT: I contacted NZXT support and they pointed out that they use a 'hook mount' that is universal on AM4. I'll be giving that a try but I have yet another question:
> 
> On the Aorus Master We have the ATX power (motherboard) but then also the ATX_12V/ATX_12V1. My PSU (Seasonic X-850 I bought a while back which has served me very well) has one CPU output which only covers half (8 pin) of the 16 pin allotment. The manual notes 'the 12V power connector mainly supplies power to the CPU'.
> 
> Do I need a more modern PSU that can provide more juice to the CPU, say if I want to overclock my 3900X? Or can I use 8pin (CPU) which the psu has and also take 8pin from somewhere else? I need 2x 8 pin for the CPU it seems.


the one 8 pin is all you need. Do you need to pull 384 watts of power on cpu. That is the only reason to need more than an 8 pin.


----------



## Thistletea

Medizinmann said:


> Well I use 102 MHz pretty much since the start - but 101 already helps a lot - user waltc recommends 100,2 MHz on Aorus Master which results in 100,5-100,8 Mhz and should be pretty save for everyone.
> Problem is that the Gigabyte boards “below” the Master AFAIK only support 1 MHz increments and some become unstable if the BCLK fluctuates over 101 MHz when being set to 101 MHz...
> I tested up to 105 MHz on my Aorus Xtreme and was able to get even 104,5 MHz stable, but with adverse effects on performance/boost so I backed off to 102-102,5MHz.
> 
> Greetings,
> Medizinmann


That is good to know and thank you! I'm on the ITX board and yeah only see 1mhz increments. Guess I could try 101mhz later this evening and see how stable it is.


----------



## Thistletea

brettjv said:


> Anyone rocking a Sabrent Rocket PCIe 4.0 on one of these boards? Got a Pro WiFi coming Friday (only 229 on the Egg atm, sweet deal), first new rig since X58 (see sig lol), pretty stoked. Haven't gotten the M.2 NVMe yet though, thinking about the Sabrent, wondering ... should I get the optional heatsink as well? Gfx card that'll be right next to it (this case holds mobo at 90deg rotation) is Vega 56 (for now). Thoughts? If you have it, any issues w/this drive (or 4.0 drives in general)? You use the stock/board heatsink to cool it? How are temps that way?
> 
> Also, anyone tried this RAM on your board? Seemed like a good deal for B-die ... not on QVL though ...
> https://www.newegg.com/team-16gb-288-pin-ddr4-sdram/p/N82E16820313712?Item=N82E16820313712
> 
> TIA!


ITX wifi pro here. I had the sabrent gen4 1tb back in July. I stopped working on me after a few weeks and was able to RMA (luck of draw i guess). I upgraded to the sabrent gen4 2tb and use the stock southbridge heatsink with a 2080ti sitting on top. works fine just to make sure the balance or higher and dont let it pass 73C.


----------



## Acertified

brettjv said:


> Anyone rocking a Sabrent Rocket PCIe 4.0 on one of these boards? Got a Pro WiFi coming Friday (only 229 on the Egg atm, sweet deal), first new rig since X58 (see sig lol), pretty stoked. Haven't gotten the M.2 NVMe yet though, thinking about the Sabrent, wondering ... should I get the optional heatsink as well? Gfx card that'll be right next to it (this case holds mobo at 90deg rotation) is Vega 56 (for now). Thoughts? If you have it, any issues w/this drive (or 4.0 drives in general)? You use the stock/board heatsink to cool it? How are temps that way?
> 
> Also, anyone tried this RAM on your board? Seemed like a good deal for B-die ... not on QVL though ...
> https://www.newegg.com/team-16gb-288-pin-ddr4-sdram/p/N82E16820313712?Item=N82E16820313712
> 
> TIA!


I have the Corsair MP600 GEN4 on a PRO WIFI and have NOT had a single problem with it. Very FAST and we are very happy with it. I would just recommend that whatever PCIe GEN4 NVME that you get, upgrade the firmware immediately if one is available.

The GEN4 NVME's are incredibly FAST when transferring data. It also decreased my Boot Up time from 17 seconds to 9 seconds. Dont expect Games or Applications to run any faster as I have not seen a difference. As long as you have the proper expectations, I think you will be happy with it. They do get pretty HOT but this has Not caused any problems.


----------



## Cidious

brettjv said:


> Cool thx for the invite, I may take ya up
> 
> So, you replace a pad with paste? No issue with a gap i.e. you can tighten down okay? Obviously I guess, or temps wouldn't have gone down. I did the same on my R3E board for the SB/NB cooler unit ... over the first 4 years the IOH temps crept up to like 95C, so took the cooler off and pads were just toasted (baked on like a mofo too) ... replaced with good paste and bam ... back down to 60C. But that doesn't always work ... sometimes the thickness from pads is expected by the design, as I'm sure you know. Anyways, was that a pretty simple process? Just some screws, or was it pretty involved? Wouldn't mind that fan never having to be on ... was it noticeable, stock, btw?



It's very easy. The thermal pads on the VRM chips are 1.5mm so if you'd want to replace them you'd need to get 1.5 mm or in my case 1mm+0.5mm pads to replace them but the chipset cooler has a really thin black one. And the chipset heatsink is spring loaded with 4 screws so it will always make the right amount of mounting pressure. No worries there. just take the 4 screws out and be mindful of the small fan header under it and remove the pad. A bit of alcohol to clean and smear that chip with Kryonaut or another decent thermal paste. I love kryonaut for this one since it's a bit thicker than my Noctua. for the CPU I used Noctua H1.

Results were absolutely great dropping 10 degrees under fan spin up.


----------



## RAINFIRE

brettjv said:


> Anyone rocking a Sabrent Rocket PCIe 4.0 on one of these boards? Got a Pro WiFi coming Friday (only 229 on the Egg atm, sweet deal), first new rig since X58 (see sig lol), pretty stoked. Haven't gotten the M.2 NVMe yet though, thinking about the Sabrent, wondering ... should I get the optional heatsink as well? Gfx card that'll be right next to it (this case holds mobo at 90deg rotation) is Vega 56 (for now). Thoughts? If you have it, any issues w/this drive (or 4.0 drives in general)? You use the stock/board heatsink to cool it? How are temps that way?
> 
> Also, anyone tried this RAM on your board? Seemed like a good deal for B-die ... not on QVL though ...
> https://www.newegg.com/team-16gb-288-pin-ddr4-sdram/p/N82E16820313712?Item=N82E16820313712


Yes, I've been running the 1TB Sabrent Rocket in Aorus X570 Master since it came out in July as main OS C: Drive. It's been solid. In the first M.2 slot by the CPU, it's consistently 20C hotter than the Adata XPG SX8200 Pro in the 2nd slot. I'm about to water cool the Rocket just for fun since 3950X CPU and 5700 XT GPU are watercooled. I'll make a video on it when I do and post temps in the video. Currently it sits at 51C and when I run Crystal Diskmark it gets up to 63C. The Adata PCIe 3.0 1TB sits at 31C. I have a video on the watercooling of the 5700XT on YT under "IntenseWebs". Already have the NVMe Waterblock and probably by this weekend will have a video on watercooling the Sabrent Rocket PCIe 4.0.

I used Team T-Force 3200/CL14 in my Master from July to November when I upgraded to 64GB kit from Gskill. It was perfectly fine. My Team T-FORCE NIGHT HAWK Legend RGB 16GB (2 x 8GB) kit was: TF7D416G3200HC14ADC01


----------



## brettjv

RAINFIRE said:


> Yes, I've been running the 1TB Sabrent Rocket in Aorus X570 Master since it came out in July as main OS C: Drive. It's been solid. In the first M.2 slot by the CPU, it's consistently 20C hotter than the Adata XPG SX8200 Pro in the 2nd slot. I'm about to water cool the Rocket just for fun since 3950X CPU and 5700 XT GPU are watercooled. I'll make a video on it when I do and post temps in the video. Currently it sits at 51C and when I run Crystal Diskmark it gets up to 63C. The Adata PCIe 3.0 1TB sits at 31C. I have a video on the watercooling of the 5700XT on YT under "IntenseWebs". Already have the NVMe Waterblock and probably by this weekend will have a video on watercooling the Sabrent Rocket PCIe 4.0.
> 
> I used Team T-Force 3200/CL14 in my Master from July to November when I upgraded to 64GB kit from Gskill. It was perfectly fine. My Team T-FORCE NIGHT HAWK Legend RGB 16GB (2 x 8GB) kit was: TF7D416G3200HC14ADC01


Awesome, thx. Guessing that Night Hawk stuff is the exact same gear, just more tricked out w/teh bling. Same speed/timings exactly ... both same b-die I bet. You run it stock? 3200/14 from what I've seen benches about the same as 3600/16, so ...


----------



## darkpirate

X570 Aorus Pro, BIOS F11 on both chips. 

Is there some option to disable DualBIOS feature? Tested some mild manual OC with 3600x and board switches bios randomly when it can't post.

I have a usb drive for q-flash just in case.

Thanks.


----------



## Medizinmann

mrsteelx said:


> why not just set xfr and pbo to enabled. that sets the limit to the boards max anyway. this is on x570 Aorus Elite


If it only would be that easy - but uhm ehm actually no…

Even if Ryzen Master shows the correct numbers – the CPU wouldn’t utilize these – this is how the bug “works”…

No matter what you choose for EDC – if not set to stock or 0 (which results in fall back to stock = 140A for 3900x) PBO won’t work properly.

If I just enable PBO my CPU (3900x) would even cap out below stock settings at 105W total instead of 142W – if set EDC to 0 and TDC/PPT to motherboards max(in my case Aorus Xtreme 700A/1300W) the CPU can draw up to 200W with F10 – with F11 up to 185W(for whatever reason)…with the old AGESA 1.0.0.3 ABBA the CPU could draw up to 225W in my setting…

Not that the most power consumption would be a goal in itself – but it is an indicator for how/if PBO actually works or doesn’t work – as the definition by AMD is PBO can give the CPU more power and thus more performance and higher boosts when cooling is adequate and the CPU can utilize more power – but that is exactly seems to be broken with AGESA 1.0.0.4 B…or is at least in the implementation of Gigabyte

Greetings,
Medizinmann


----------



## Joseph Mills

Joseph Mills said:


> After tweaking some settings in Bios, I was able to get my system to boot with my ram set at 3200mhz (anything over 3133 would BSOD before or infinite reboot loop). However, I'm stuck at the spinning Aorus screen, and it never gets into windows (can't even get a blue screen for Pete's sake!). Is this a known bug? I'm using 1usmus's power plan in Windows 10... haven't tried booting on a normal setting yet...



Followed some advise on this thread - https://www.overclock.net/forum/11-...te-x570-aorus-master-overclocking-thread.html and still couldn't get my system to not blue screen immediately after booting. Tried changing the power plan to Ryzen Balanced - still nothing. Input everything from the calculator, even the voltages. Could my X570 Aorus Extreme be a faulty board, or what? Or is it because I'm running non-QVL B-die?


----------



## Pdm81

Cidious said:


> I got a Pro Wifi for about 2 weeks now. I'm also looking to plug in a Sabrent Rocket 4.0. let me know how it goes.
> 
> Considering temperatures. I'm a freak with cooling. So what I did was replacing the thermal pad under de chipset heatsink with Kryonaut which lowered chipset temps from 65 ish while gaming to 55ish max while doing anything. Which means no chipset fan spinning if you set the quiet profile in bios.
> 
> I also replaced the 5wmk thermal pads on the VRM chips with 12.7wmk pads. I wouldn't say this is necessary. But lowered VRM temps under full load with prime small FFTs by about 3-5 degrees to high 40s. Never reaching 50 with 3800X.
> 
> I'll upgrade my 950 Pro 512gb for the Sabrent Rocket 4.0 1tb. I'm curious if I can feel the difference other than looking at benchmark numbers. It's a storage expansion anyway.
> 
> A fair warning about the Pro WiFi and probably any X570 Aorus. The bios is a bit tricky. Less stable than MSI and for a simple memory OC you probably need to pull off some tricks to get it stable. But feel free to ask me if you get stuck. I spend the past 2 weeks figuring out the bios and it's quirks. I might be able to give some tips.
> 
> Once it's stable, it's stable. Boot times decent enough.etc.


Any chance you could run over some of your Bios tweaking? 
I have a 3900x and a Gigabyte Aorus Ultra myself so the bios should be similar.
Also been reading quite a bit on 1usmus and using his power plan myself..... currently running PBO disabled and his power plan (and advised settings) and cpu on manual with a -0.05 offset... which seems to boost to about 4.1 ghz under stress and 4.4ish single cores when gaming.
Voltages and temps seem quite high though.


----------



## bigcid10

brettjv said:


> Anyone rocking a Sabrent Rocket PCIe 4.0 on one of these boards? Got a Pro WiFi coming Friday (only 229 on the Egg atm, sweet deal), first new rig since X58 (see sig lol), pretty stoked. Haven't gotten the M.2 NVMe yet though, thinking about the Sabrent, wondering ... should I get the optional heatsink as well? Gfx card that'll be right next to it (this case holds mobo at 90deg rotation) is Vega 56 (for now). Thoughts? If you have it, any issues w/this drive (or 4.0 drives in general)? You use the stock/board heatsink to cool it? How are temps that way?
> 
> Also, anyone tried this RAM on your board? Seemed like a good deal for B-die ... not on QVL though ...
> https://www.newegg.com/team-16gb-288-pin-ddr4-sdram/p/N82E16820313712?Item=N82E16820313712
> 
> TIA!


I use a Pciex riser ,so I have nothing in the way of it
See Pic


----------



## TiM3SH1FT

Guys I'm having some weird issues with my X570 Aorus Master... when on the desktop doing light tasks like browsing etc everything is fine. However if I have my DAC or USB dongle for my wireless headset plugged into one of the USB 2.0 ports and start a game, all devices on the USB 2.0 ports starts disconnecting. Plugging those 2 devices on the USB 3.0/3.1 ports works fine.

When I launch a game a few minutes later no more audio comes out of my DAC or headset and my other devices on the USB 2.0 ports disconnect (keyboard & mouse).
So I moved them to USB 3.0 ports and it was fine for a while but last night I played a couple rounds of BF5 then quit and right away I tried installing a game on my Sata SSD.
I could hear the windows sound when a device gets disconnected and Steam gave me a disk error. Basically the connection to my SSD dropped multiple times for a few seconds.

I am on the F10 BIOS and nothing is overclocked, RAM is set to XMP profile DDR4 3600 and the RAM voltage is set to 1.35v (stock voltage for my kit).
CPU spread spectrum is disabled and CSM turned off.
Fast boot ON.
Everything else is set to auto.

This issue is not limited to BF5, it happened with other games as well.

Full setup:
X570 Aorus Master
Ryzen 3700X
G.SKILL Trident Z Neo 2x16GB DDR4 3600 - F4-3600C16D-32GTZNC
Asus Strix 1080Ti OC Edition
EVGA SuperNOVA G2 750w
1TB WD Black NVMe SSD
1TB Silicon Power NVMe SSD
512GB Sata Sandisk Ultra SSD

I'm thinking it might be related to SOC voltage dropping? Did anyone else ever had similar issues? Any suggestion will be appreciated!


----------



## hiddensong

I have a major problem and cannot figure it out. 
Ryzen 3900X, Aorus X570 Master, Aorus 2080 Ti, TridentZ F4-3466C16D-32GTZR (X2)

System was working on F6 (?). All of a suddden reboot loop. Power button won’t shut off system. Boot stops at DIMM stage according to mobo LEDs. But both sticks failing at the exact same time? One in a billion chance. Have RMAd board and it came back saying everything is just fine. I set it up and same problem...neverending reboot loop with LED showing hang up at DIMM stage. I thought maybe power switch might be bad so I disconnected the entire front panel....problem persists. Memory is NOT on QVL. I cannot find any memory from the QVL that isn’t $700+. 
Does anyone have a clue besides attempting to replace all memory?


----------



## bluechris

TiM3SH1FT said:


> Guys I'm having some weird issues with my X570 Aorus Master... when on the desktop doing light tasks like browsing etc everything is fine. However if I have my DAC or USB dongle for my wireless headset plugged into one of the USB 2.0 ports and start a game, all devices on the USB 2.0 ports starts disconnecting. Plugging those 2 devices on the USB 3.0/3.1 ports works fine.
> 
> When I launch a game a few minutes later no more audio comes out of my DAC or headset and my other devices on the USB 2.0 ports disconnect (keyboard & mouse).
> So I moved them to USB 3.0 ports and it was fine for a while but last night I played a couple rounds of BF5 then quit and right away I tried installing a game on my Sata SSD.
> I could hear the windows sound when a device gets disconnected and Steam gave me a disk error. Basically the connection to my SSD dropped multiple times for a few seconds.
> 
> I am on the F10 BIOS and nothing is overclocked, RAM is set to XMP profile DDR4 3600 and the RAM voltage is set to 1.35v (stock voltage for my kit).
> CPU spread spectrum is disabled and CSM turned off.
> Fast boot ON.
> Everything else is set to auto.
> 
> This issue is not limited to BF5, it happened with other games as well.
> 
> Full setup:
> X570 Aorus Master
> Ryzen 3700X
> G.SKILL Trident Z Neo 2x16GB DDR4 3600 - F4-3600C16D-32GTZNC
> Asus Strix 1080Ti OC Edition
> EVGA SuperNOVA G2 750w
> 1TB WD Black NVMe SSD
> 1TB Silicon Power NVMe SSD
> 512GB Sata Sandisk Ultra SSD
> 
> I'm thinking it might be related to SOC voltage dropping? Did anyone else ever had similar issues? Any suggestion will be appreciated!


What is your bclk speed? If it is anything above 100mhz pci devices do this.


hiddensong said:


> I have a major problem and cannot figure it out.
> Ryzen 3900X, Aorus X570 Master, Aorus 2080 Ti, TridentZ F4-3466C16D-32GTZR (X2)
> 
> System was working on F6 (?). All of a suddden reboot loop. Power button won’t shut off system. Boot stops at DIMM stage according to mobo LEDs. But both sticks failing at the exact same time? One in a billion chance. Have RMAd board and it came back saying everything is just fine. I set it up and same problem...neverending reboot loop with LED showing hang up at DIMM stage. I thought maybe power switch might be bad so I disconnected the entire front panel....problem persists. Memory is NOT on QVL. I cannot find any memory from the QVL that isn’t $700+.
> Does anyone have a clue besides attempting to replace all memory?


If you boot without xmp at 2133 and 1.35v the board is stable?
Also your memories are at 2 and 4 slots?


----------



## hiddensong

System won’t run. Can’t check any XMP. Reboot forever. Mobo won’t go past memory (DIMM) stage. I refuse to believe both RAM sticks went bad simultaneously though. And yes I tried RAM sticks in every conceivable combination.


----------



## Acertified

hiddensong said:


> System won’t run. Can’t check any XMP. Reboot forever. Mobo won’t go past memory (DIMM) stage. I refuse to believe both RAM sticks went bad simultaneously though. And yes I tried RAM sticks in every conceivable combination.


Did you try booting with only 1 Memory Module installed?


----------



## hiddensong

I did. In each slot. With each stick.


----------



## Derple

hiddensong said:


> System won’t run. Can’t check any XMP. Reboot forever. Mobo won’t go past memory (DIMM) stage. I refuse to believe both RAM sticks went bad simultaneously though. And yes I tried RAM sticks in every conceivable combination.


Just to make sure, you've tried unplugging stuff one by one from the back? I had random POST issues that always ended up on the DRAM LED, system wasn't shutting down fully (LEDs remained on when they shouldn't of), and it even refused to POST at all once. Turned out all of that was caused by a faulty displayport cable. Last system didn't have any issues with the cable, but this motherboard (x570 master) sure as hell didn't like it.

EDIT: Should've edited this a long time ago, but swapping the displayport didn't fix it. Still having random POST issues, testing a handful of other things currently. Lesson learned, waiting at least 3 weeks to confirm anything.


----------



## Acertified

hiddensong said:


> I did. In each slot. With each stick.


Will it boot to a Bootable USB? If not I would Pull all of the hardware and Re-Flash your BIOS. You dont need a CPU or RAM to flash it. Once it has been successfully flashed again, then just add the required pieces such as RAM, CPU and Video and see if it boots. If it does boot up you can go from there but at this point I would start with all non-essential hardware removed to debug things properly.
FYI... Leave ALL of the Default settings in the BIOS while you are trying to figure this out.


----------



## SYLiu

I had a set of Corsair 3600C16 memory that was not on the QVL for x570 master. Booted fine when I built the system, but each time I did a bios upgrade it struggled to configure and boot and would just get stuck on post. Managed to get it every time though (lots of stick swapping, qflash/resets) and even tried RMAing a board once and got a different board that did the same thing. I upgraded to F11 last weekend as I had other bugs I was hoping to resolve and my system never managed to post, kept getting stuck on random codes. I bought a set of 3600C18 (CMW16GX4M2Z3600C18) ram not on the QVL for the x570 master, but approved by Corsair to work on Ryzen and it booted easy the first time and doesn't seem to have any issues.

I'm honestly wondering if Ryzen and these boards are just picky about certain timings or something. The specs of my original ram should have worked as nothing about it suggests why it shouldn't be able to boot. I've seen plenty of sticks on the QVL with the same xml timings, SPD timings, etc yet I had issues. When my system did boot though it always booted fine, just not after a cmos reset.

If you're having trouble booting, you could buy some cheaper dram off amazon that is confirmed to work and return it within the return period if it doesn't change anything. Not saying its the same problem for everyone but who knows.


----------



## Ufuk Özsaran

Hello everyone.

all of you are overclocking your processors. with which programs do you test the overall stability of the system? Which one should I trust? How long do you do with?

1- OCCT AVX and AVX2 test for 2 hours.

2-CB15 test successful

3-CB20 test successful

4-Blender BMW test successful

5-Blender fishy cat test successful

6-Blender Classroom test successful

7-Aida 64 Stress Cpu, Stress Fpu, Stress Cache, Stress System Memory Successful

8-3Dmark Fire Strike Extreme, Fire Strike Ultra ,Fire Strike ,Time Spy Extreme, Time Spy, Successful


BFV and Forza Horizon 4 5 hours continuous play full stable.


*but today I did prime95. When I run the program the system returns to bsod I'm not stable at all in prime 95. now which will I believe?*

Thanks All..


----------



## meridius

Hi all about to pull the trigger on a master and a 3900x but i am not to sure what memory to go for as i am looking at 3600MHz c14 or 3600MHz at c16 or should i be looking at 3733MHz c16 or c14 ? I am not to sure what memory to get and what brands. I would like to get the most out of the cpu and not cripple it at all so could anyone recommend some memory for this system ? I was also looking at the gskill neo and the Viper Steel Series DDR4 4400MHz Performance Memory Kit as this can run at 3600mhz c14

is there better ram or are these the best of the two

also what is better 2 sticks of ram or 4 sticks as i am not to sure as i wanted 32gb but not sure if i can afford that right away

oh i have a be rock 4 pro cooler to go on top to

thanks for any help


----------



## briank

meridius said:


> Hi all about to pull the trigger on a master and a 3900x but i am not to sure what memory to go for as i am looking at 3600MHz c14 or 3600MHz at c16 or should i be looking at 3733MHz c16 or c14 ?


I recommend this article: https://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/amd-ryzen-3000-best-memory-timings,6310.html

I went with G.Skillz TridentZ 2x16GB 3200CL14-14-14-14 and it's B-die and it's cheaper than an ultra fast set of DDR4. It does 3600CL14 no problem which is the sweet spot for Ryzen 3xxxx. And its dual rank so you get that performance boost.


There's no point of paying for >3800MHz RAM since it doesn't make much sense performance wise to go above that.


----------



## TiM3SH1FT

bluechris said:


> What is your bclk speed? If it is anything above 100mhz pci devices do this.If you boot without xmp at 2133 and 1.35v the board is stable?
> Also your memories are at 2 and 4 slots?


It was set to auto, I just changed it to 100mhz. Let's see if it makes a difference!


----------



## meridius

briank said:


> I recommend this article: https://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/amd-ryzen-3000-best-memory-timings,6310.html
> 
> I went with G.Skillz TridentZ 2x16GB 3200CL14-14-14-14 and it's B-die and it's cheaper than an ultra fast set of DDR4. It does 3600CL14 no problem which is the sweet spot for Ryzen 3xxxx. And its dual rank so you get that performance boost.
> 
> 
> There's no point of paying for >3800MHz RAM since it doesn't make much sense performance wise to go above that.



what model type is that is that the neo or the none neo verison ? do you have th epart number


----------



## RyanR

Hi all,

I have the x570 i mini itx board and I am having the missing drives issue on restart that has been mentioned a couple times in here. I am using both m.2 slots and no sata drives. I have a 500GB Samsung 970 Evo in the front slot and a 1TB Adata XPG SX6000 Pro in the back slot. I am running version F11 for bios but whenever I restart the PC it loses both drives and asks me to 'Select proper boot drive or insert boot media'. If I sleep, hibernate or turn off the PC this doesn't happen and the drives are fine, it is only on a restart. I tried turning off fast startup in the control panel, as an earlier post suggested, but that didnt do anything. Does anyone know how to resolve this issue, it is starting to become a real pain.

Thanks


----------



## hiddensong

SYLiu said:


> I had a set of Corsair 3600C16 memory that was not on the QVL for x570 master. Booted fine when I built the system, but each time I did a bios upgrade it struggled to configure and boot and would just get stuck on post. Managed to get it every time though (lots of stick swapping, qflash/resets) and even tried RMAing a board once and got a different board that did the same thing. I upgraded to F11 last weekend as I had other bugs I was hoping to resolve and my system never managed to post, kept getting stuck on random codes. I bought a set of 3600C18 (CMW16GX4M2Z3600C18) ram not on the QVL for the x570 master, but approved by Corsair to work on Ryzen and it booted easy the first time and doesn't seem to have any issues.
> 
> I'm honestly wondering if Ryzen and these boards are just picky about certain timings or something. The specs of my original ram should have worked as nothing about it suggests why it shouldn't be able to boot. I've seen plenty of sticks on the QVL with the same xml timings, SPD timings, etc yet I had issues. When my system did boot though it always booted fine, just not after a cmos reset.
> 
> If you're having trouble booting, you could buy some cheaper dram off amazon that is confirmed to work and return it within the return period if it doesn't change anything. Not saying its the same problem for everyone but who knows.


I’ll look into the memory you used as at least it works. I’ve tried everything. I get advice from the forum but have posted ive already tried almost all of them. Everything has been removed and redone. CMOS has been reset. Board has come back from RMA and immediately did the exact same issue. The only thing I can think of after even disconnecting the front panel is the memory even though it worked for a minute (month). Where did you see that Corsair verifies your memory worked with Aorus Master? All I find is Gigabyte’s QVL


----------



## hiddensong

Derple said:


> hiddensong said:
> 
> 
> 
> System wonâ€™️t run. Canâ€™️t check any XMP. Reboot forever. Mobo wonâ€™️t go past memory (DIMM) stage. I refuse to believe both RAM sticks went bad simultaneously though. And yes I tried RAM sticks in every conceivable combination.
> 
> 
> 
> Just to make sure, you've tried unplugging stuff one by one from the back? I had random POST issues that always ended up on the DRAM LED, system wasn't shutting down fully (LEDs remained on when they shouldn't of), and it even refused to POST at all once. Turned out all of that was caused by a faulty displayport cable. Last system didn't have any issues with the cable, but this motherboard (x570 master) sure as hell didn't like it.
Click to expand...

I’ll order a new display port now! I should have gotten a board with on-board graphics just to be able to troubleshoot crap. This board needs a graphics card so that cannot be taken off the list, sadly. Thanks for your input as since my board is showing DRAM LED, this could be the culprit.


----------



## SamfisherAnD

Ott Metsla said:


> Woo F*#&in hoo...
> Tried to get F11 working on aorus elite... result is the same ive always had- cannot boot to windows/stuck on aorus logo/going to windows repair...
> Tried it few times before .. with f5/f6 i believe, same result.
> Guess ill have to roll back to the stock F3 again because windows has never successfully booted on anything higher.
> Main reason keep trying to do it, is that my memory is not recognozed by XMP- so im stuck on 1333mhz with 3600mhz gskill memory.
> Running 1080 graphics and ryzen 3600 pricessor.
> All the 500 pages is a little too long of a read so maybe someone has an answer to successful flashing?
> 
> Edit: going for full windows reinstall for now... some results say that it has a chance of working
> 
> Edit2: Nope.... windows reinstall gets stuck on aorus logo on first reboot while installing aswell.
> any ideas?


Is your BCLK 100? Anything different gives me a ton of problems, some of which you've experienced.


----------



## hiddensong

RAM recommends for 3900X + X570 Master 32Gb (2X16). 
I cannot find any. The ones on the QVL are either EOL (End of Line, not made any longer) or are over $700 USD. I know people have had success with RAM not on the QVL so I’m asking for RAM that you actually have used and has proven stable with 3900X and X570 Master. No guesses please. I need actual working units. Please provide manufacturer number. Thank you to any responders. I’m ready to toss my entire system.


----------



## SamfisherAnD

ManniX-ITA said:


> Someone was asking about tweaking down the tRFC on G.SKILL 3600MHz C16 a while ago, if I'm not wrong.
> Mines are F4-3600C16-16GTZNC, Hynix DJR D-die.
> Settled for tRFC at 465 from 480 suggested by DRAM Calculator. Bumped the voltage to 1.38 from 1.35, just to be safe.
> Got errors and crashes running at 460.
> 
> Anyway there's no improvement from 480 running AOTS or RTR benchmark.
> The big improvement was going from XMP Auto to DRAM Calc FAST, RTR jumped from 135 fps to 175 fps.
> 
> Question: is there a "formula" to set safe values for tRFC2 and tRFC4?
> I just used the Auto value for tRFC4 which is 288 and set 360 for tRFC2 (judging from Auto XMP value).


That would be me. According to GN and 1usmus I think, Ryzen only uses trfc, and trfc2/3/4 setting doesn't matter.


----------



## Frietkot Louis

hiddensong said:


> RAM recommends for 3900X + X570 Master 32Gb (2X16).
> I cannot find any. The ones on the QVL are either EOL (End of Line, not made any longer) or are over $700 USD. I know people have had success with RAM not on the QVL so I’m asking for RAM that you actually have used and has proven stable with 3900X and X570 Master. No guesses please. I need actual working units. Please provide manufacturer number. Thank you to any responders. I’m ready to toss my entire system.


I have these
https://www.newegg.com/g-skill-32gb-288-pin-ddr4-sdram/p/N82E16820232861
(they are really not expensive and quite fast and can take wrong settings quite well)
and the master + 3900X

See https://www.overclock.net/forum/28238376-post5024.html for my results


----------



## Derple

hiddensong said:


> I’ll order a new display port now! I should have gotten a board with on-board graphics just to be able to troubleshoot crap. This board needs a graphics card so that cannot be taken off the list, sadly. Thanks for your input as since my board is showing DRAM LED, this could be the culprit.


On board graphics aren't necessary for this, just replacing the displayport cable with anything else. If you have an HDMI cable lying around you can use, that should work fine for troubleshooting this.


----------



## ManniX-ITA

SamfisherAnD said:


> That would be me. According to GN and 1usmus I think, Ryzen only uses trfc, and trfc2/3/4 setting doesn't matter.


Well, that's interesting. I can see the Auto mode is setting them and it's not a static value.
Usually means it's being used but maybe this is an exception. One less thing to worry about


----------



## Medizinmann

Joseph Mills said:


> Followed some advise on this thread - https://www.overclock.net/forum/11-...te-x570-aorus-master-overclocking-thread.html and still couldn't get my system to not blue screen immediately after booting. Tried changing the power plan to Ryzen Balanced - still nothing. Input everything from the calculator, even the voltages. Could my X570 Aorus Extreme be a faulty board, or what? Or is it because I'm running non-QVL B-die?


Well, putting in ALL the numbers from DRAM Calc never worked for me either…
I just use first 6 numbers + TRFC + Voltages(1st and 2nd page!) + CADBUS + ProODT + Geardown enabeld + Powerdown disabled - everything else on Auto!
Don`t forget VRM-settings - try raising LLC for RAM while LLC for CPU Vcroe should be lowered a little.
CADBUS with 4 Sticks should be 24 20 20 24 or24 20 24 24
Disable spread spctrum! 
Vsoc over 1,05V never worked for me either, also raising VDDP/VDDG over 900/9500mV didn’t do any good…

What are your actual number anyway?

If all this doesn't work something is wrong...as you at least should reach the rated Speed of 3200.

BTW: My Samsung B-dies (G.Skill TriedentZ [email protected] 4x16GB-Sticks aren't on the QVL-list either - running them [email protected] Right now)

Greetings,
Medizinmann


----------



## SamfisherAnD

brettjv said:


> Cool thx for the invite, I may take ya up
> 
> So, you replace a pad with paste? No issue with a gap i.e. you can tighten down okay? Obviously I guess, or temps wouldn't have gone down. I did the same on my R3E board for the SB/NB cooler unit ... over the first 4 years the IOH temps crept up to like 95C, so took the cooler off and pads were just toasted (baked on like a mofo too) ... replaced with good paste and bam ... back down to 60C. But that doesn't always work ... sometimes the thickness from pads is expected by the design, as I'm sure you know. Anyways, was that a pretty simple process? Just some screws, or was it pretty involved? Wouldn't mind that fan never having to be on ... was it noticeable, stock, btw?


I live in permanently 28-34c temp region and I can never hear the PCH fan even at max. Didn't even bother with applying paste, stock everything and almost never breaks 60c on the chipset sensor.


----------



## SamfisherAnD

hiddensong said:


> RAM recommends for 3900X + X570 Master 32Gb (2X16).
> I cannot find any. The ones on the QVL are either EOL (End of Line, not made any longer) or are over $700 USD. I know people have had success with RAM not on the QVL so I’m asking for RAM that you actually have used and has proven stable with 3900X and X570 Master. No guesses please. I need actual working units. Please provide manufacturer number. Thank you to any responders. I’m ready to toss my entire system.


Not exactly what you asked, but these RAM kits are marketed as specifically Ryzen compatible, but also aren't on my QVL list, and the list hasn't been updated in months anyway. 3700x on the WiFi Pro. 16GB CL18 kits, F4-3600C18D-16GTZN, manually tightening the timings. No issues whatsoever.


----------



## Medizinmann

hiddensong said:


> RAM recommends for 3900X + X570 Master 32Gb (2X16).
> I cannot find any. The ones on the QVL are either EOL (End of Line, not made any longer) or are over $700 USD. I know people have had success with RAM not on the QVL so I’m asking for RAM that you actually have used and has proven stable with 3900X and X570 Master. No guesses please. I need actual working units. Please provide manufacturer number. Thank you to any responders. I’m ready to toss my entire system.


I am using 2 kits of these…

G.Skill Trident Z RGB DIMM Kit 32GB, DDR4-3200, CL14-14-14-34 (F4-3200C14D-32GTZR)

https://geizhals.eu/g-skill-trident-z-rgb-dimm-kit-32gb-f4-3200c14d-32gtzr-a1615421.html
https://www.newegg.com/g-skill-32gb-288-pin-ddr4-sdram/p/N82E16820232560

Didn't test it with a 2-stick config - running now [email protected] with all 4 of them right now (on Aorus Xtreme with 3900x)…

Greetings,
Medizinmann


----------



## Medizinmann

meridius said:


> Hi all about to pull the trigger on a master and a 3900x but i am not to sure what memory to go for as i am looking at 3600MHz c14 or 3600MHz at c16 or should i be looking at 3733MHz c16 or c14 ? I am not to sure what memory to get and what brands. I would like to get the most out of the cpu and not cripple it at all so could anyone recommend some memory for this system ? I was also looking at the gskill neo and the Viper Steel Series DDR4 4400MHz Performance Memory Kit as this can run at 3600mhz c14
> 
> is there better ram or are these the best of the two
> 
> also what is better 2 sticks of ram or 4 sticks as i am not to sure as i wanted 32gb but not sure if i can afford that right away
> 
> oh i have a be rock 4 pro cooler to go on top to
> 
> thanks for any help


2 sticks is better if you want high clocks as it is easier on the memory controller.

Greetings,
Medizinmann


----------



## hiddensong

Acertified said:


> hiddensong said:
> 
> 
> 
> I did. In each slot. With each stick.
> 
> 
> 
> Will it boot to a Bootable USB? If not I would Pull all of the hardware and Re-Flash your BIOS. You dont need a CPU or RAM to flash it. Once it has been successfully flashed again, then just add the required pieces such as RAM, CPU and Video and see if it boots. If it does boot up you can go from there but at this point I would start with all non-essential hardware removed to debug things properly.
> FYI... Leave ALL of the Default settings in the BIOS while you are trying to figure this out.
Click to expand...

Still same issue. I’ve done all this. Many times hoping I missed something. Reset CMOS. Left off monitor, kb and mouse just in case. No peripherals at all just mobo, cpu, ram and graphics card....well and PSU. I’m going to bring it somewhere where they have other memory, graphics cards, PSUs, etc. so they can test more thoroughly. Cause I’m not seeing it.


----------



## hiddensong

Medizinmann said:


> hiddensong said:
> 
> 
> 
> RAM recommends for 3900X + X570 Master 32Gb (2X16).
> I cannot find any. The ones on the QVL are either EOL (End of Line, not made any longer) or are over $700 USD. I know people have had success with RAM not on the QVL so Iâ€™️m asking for RAM that you actually have used and has proven stable with 3900X and X570 Master. No guesses please. I need actual working units. Please provide manufacturer number. Thank you to any responders. Iâ€™️m ready to toss my entire system.
> 
> 
> 
> I am using 2 kits of theseâ€¦
> 
> G.Skill Trident Z RGB DIMM Kit 32GB, DDR4-3200, CL14-14-14-34 (F4-3200C14D-32GTZR)
> 
> https://geizhals.eu/g-skill-trident-z-rgb-dimm-kit-32gb-f4-3200c14d-32gtzr-a1615421.html
> https://www.newegg.com/g-skill-32gb-288-pin-ddr4-sdram/p/N82E16820232560
> 
> Didn't test it with a 2-stick config - running now [email protected] with all 4 of them right now (on Aorus Xtreme with 3900x)â€¦
> 
> Greetings,
> Medizinmann
Click to expand...

Thanks so much for this. Gonna grab a couple sticks and see what I see. Again, much appreciated.


----------



## nangu

hiddensong said:


> RAM recommends for 3900X + X570 Master 32Gb (2X16).
> I cannot find any. The ones on the QVL are either EOL (End of Line, not made any longer) or are over $700 USD. I know people have had success with RAM not on the QVL so I’m asking for RAM that you actually have used and has proven stable with 3900X and X570 Master. No guesses please. I need actual working units. Please provide manufacturer number. Thank you to any responders. I’m ready to toss my entire system.



This kit is in the QVL and at a good price. It's working great in my system: 3900X, Aorus Master at 3800 C16. It's a 2x8 Hynix CJR single rank kit tough, so I don't know how they perform at 4x8

https://www.newegg.com/g-skill-16gb-288-pin-ddr4-sdram/p/N82E16820232728?Item=N82E16820232728


----------



## Cidious

Pdm81 said:


> Any chance you could run over some of your Bios tweaking?
> I have a 3900x and a Gigabyte Aorus Ultra myself so the bios should be similar.
> Also been reading quite a bit on 1usmus and using his power plan myself..... currently running PBO disabled and his power plan (and advised settings) and cpu on manual with a -0.05 offset... which seems to boost to about 4.1 ghz under stress and 4.4ish single cores when gaming.
> Voltages and temps seem quite high though.


Voltages measures how? With what software? Temps how high? what cooling? etc etc. A bit more info. You can also PM me. I'm more than willing to answer your questions but I don't know what you want to hear now.


----------



## Frietkot Louis

Hello everyone.

all of you are overclocking your processors. with which programs do you test the overall stability of the system? Which one should I trust? How long do you do with?

>> I Like your approach. Scientific, I am as well so please allow me to put in some comments, ,mileage WILL vary for everyone of course (silicon lottery   meh)

1- OCCT AVX and AVX2 test for 2 hours.

If things (Add prime95 AVX2 option 2 - maximum) are stable, this is your lowest clock ALWAYS stable . You can run anything wou want.

2-CB15 test successful

Good test, You should try to get your clocks running like this without getting worst benchmark results (sometimes it's stable but due to too low voltages performance decreases)

3-CB20 test successful

Same as CB15 but better, AVX should be enabled so .......

4-Blender BMW test successful

5-Blender fishy cat test successful

6-Blender Classroom test successful

I think you really want all your blender tests stable, this is my go-to test for 'normal usage' . take one that takes a long time (without GPU) (I used the standard blender2 funny girl with dog).

7-Aida 64 Stress Cpu, Stress Fpu, Stress Cache, Stress System Memory Successful

Never use those, if FP32 and FP64 raytrace are stable ..... Great ! (not as easy as it sounds).

8-3Dmark Fire Strike Extreme, Fire Strike Ultra ,Fire Strike ,Time Spy Extreme, Time Spy, Successful

Never use it.


BFV and Forza Horizon 4 5 hours continuous play full stable.

try GTA IV... its' cheap nowadays.


*but today I did prime95. When I run the program the system returns to bsod I'm not stable at all in prime 95. now which will I believe?*

Yeah. This. Use it for the first test you mentioned, otherwise, for normal stability, set prime95 AVX2 option 2 to only use 1 threat (SMT) per core. Is one of my (reasonable clock) tests. Prime 95 option 2 AVX2 is a killer which you'll never encounter in real life. I used process lasso to set affinity to SMT (trial version will suffice, I bought it btw).

Thanks All..[/quote]


----------



## briank

meridius said:


> what model type is that is that the neo or the none neo verison ? do you have th epart number


I went with the non-Neo
F4-3200C14D-32GTZS


----------



## Acertified

hiddensong said:


> RAM recommends for 3900X + X570 Master 32Gb (2X16).
> I cannot find any. The ones on the QVL are either EOL (End of Line, not made any longer) or are over $700 USD. I know people have had success with RAM not on the QVL so I’m asking for RAM that you actually have used and has proven stable with 3900X and X570 Master. No guesses please. I need actual working units. Please provide manufacturer number. Thank you to any responders. I’m ready to toss my entire system.


I am using these now:
https://www.newegg.com/g-skill-32gb-288-pin-ddr4-sdram/p/N82E16820232740

I was using these:
https://www.newegg.com/g-skill-32gb...e=g.skill_32gb_ripjaws-_-20-232-660-_-Product

I have Not had a problem with either set.


----------



## pschorr1123

hiddensong said:


> I have a major problem and cannot figure it out.
> Ryzen 3900X, Aorus X570 Master, Aorus 2080 Ti, TridentZ F4-3466C16D-32GTZR (X2)
> 
> System was working on F6 (?). All of a suddden reboot loop. Power button won’t shut off system. Boot stops at DIMM stage according to mobo LEDs. But both sticks failing at the exact same time? One in a billion chance. Have RMAd board and it came back saying everything is just fine. I set it up and same problem...neverending reboot loop with LED showing hang up at DIMM stage. I thought maybe power switch might be bad so I disconnected the entire front panel....problem persists. Memory is NOT on QVL. I cannot find any memory from the QVL that isn’t $700+.
> Does anyone have a clue besides attempting to replace all memory?



Are you sure that you are using the 2nd and 4th dimm slots from the CPU? If not system won't post or worse post but crash randomly If you are using the correct slots per the manual (2 and 4 starting from CPU from left to right) pull 1 out to test 1 stick at a time to see if issues persist and also test each individual slot on board to rule out hardware failure. (ie if no change with either Ram stick in slot 2 try each individually in slot 4) 

you can also hit the clear Cmos button on back of board IO to reset to default settings and see if that helps

EDIT: after reading up I see that you have done most of this. Have you ever had you machine post? Only thing that I can suggest is you listing your exact RAM kit so we can see if its on the QVL or if anyone else has it working. 

Also maybe try to remount your CPU. When you lift up the arm and drop it in it should need 0 force only gravity. Then wiggle a little in socket to make sure that it is inserted 100% correct. Be extremely careful though since you can't post into Windows to run a stress test to heat up the CPU especially if you are using the stock cooler. I and many others have managed to rip the CPU out of the locked socket by not twisting the heatsink off of the CPU


----------



## SYLiu

hiddensong said:


> I’ll look into the memory you used as at least it works. I’ve tried everything. I get advice from the forum but have posted ive already tried almost all of them. Everything has been removed and redone. CMOS has been reset. Board has come back from RMA and immediately did the exact same issue. The only thing I can think of after even disconnecting the front panel is the memory even though it worked for a minute (month). Where did you see that Corsair verifies your memory worked with Aorus Master? All I find is Gigabyte’s QVL


I did the same as you when I had issues, tried literally everything I could find on the internet including unplugging the power switch. Its honestly stupid the amount of things I have tried. My memory was also fine for several months and only now won't boot any more. I mean sure I did make a bios upgrade, but it still makes no sense why it stopped unless Gigabyte did something to make compatibility worse.

I found the list here: https://help.corsair.com/hc/en-us/a...N-2000-3000-SERIES-Memory-Compatibility-List-

EDIT: actually I never saw anything that verifies it works with the Aorus Master. I was suspecting an incompatibility with Ryzen as why would the motherboard dislike something that is compatible with the Ryzen 3000 series? My old dram wasn't listed by Corsair as compatible with Ryzen so I just gave one of them on the list a shot. Still not on Gigabyte's QVL but it works.


----------



## meridius

can anyone recomend some good memory for this motherboard as i can not get any c14 in the Uk and i just dont know what to go for to get the 3600 or 3733 @ c16

was looking at these
https://www.amazon.co.uk/Patriot-Me...4+3600&qid=1576796236&s=computers&sr=1-3&th=1
but dont know which neo to go for to.

Also why is it that alot of prople never seem to use 4 slots and always best to use 2 slots when a motherboard has 4 slots ? i dont understand this 

thanks


----------



## brettjv

So, IT'S ALL HERE, woot! 

Pro Wi-Fi.

Help me out, are there any 'must do' things in the bios just to get this thing up and running with Win 10 64bit, assuming I'm good with stock everything (though I'll pick XMP for ram) for now? Going to be clean installing to a WD Black 512TB SN750. Gfx is Vega56, so I'm all still PCI-Ex 3.0 atm. Proc is a 3600X (only $5 more than 3600 after The Egg matched w/Amazon ($194 vs $199), w/BL3 included). RAM is 3200 14-14-14-31 from Team Group (2x8GB TDPGD416G3200HC14ADC01).

Should I shut off the legacy bios capability straight off (CMS or whatever it is ... too many acronyms nowadays lol)? 

Anything else?

TIA!


----------



## pal

hiddensong said:


> RAM recommends for 3900X + X570 Master 32Gb (2X16).
> I cannot find any. The ones on the QVL are either EOL (End of Line, not made any longer) or are over $700 USD. I know people have had success with RAM not on the QVL so I’m asking for RAM that you actually have used and has proven stable with 3900X and X570 Master. No guesses please. I need actual working units. Please provide manufacturer number. Thank you to any responders. I’m ready to toss my entire system.


I have 2x G Skill RipjawsV F4-3000C15-8GVRB and they are doing fine even @ 3200 Cl14,..


----------



## bluechris

Medizinmann said:


> I am using 2 kits of these…
> 
> 
> 
> G.Skill Trident Z RGB DIMM Kit 32GB, DDR4-3200, CL14-14-14-34 (F4-3200C14D-32GTZR)
> 
> 
> 
> https://geizhals.eu/g-skill-trident-z-rgb-dimm-kit-32gb-f4-3200c14d-32gtzr-a1615421.html
> 
> https://www.newegg.com/g-skill-32gb-288-pin-ddr4-sdram/p/N82E16820232560
> 
> 
> 
> Didn't test it with a 2-stick config - running now [email protected] with all 4 of them right now (on Aorus Xtreme with 3900x)…
> 
> 
> 
> Greetings,
> 
> Medizinmann


I just received my 2nd kit and i will put them on tomorrow. So far with 2 sticks im with 3600cl14 but my sticks are the same as yours without the R in the end, do you know the difference?


----------



## Acertified

bluechris said:


> I just received my 2nd kit and i will put them on tomorrow. So far with 2 sticks im with 3600cl14 but my sticks are the same as yours without the R in the end, do you know the difference?


As far as I know the "R" is for the RGB model but I could be wrong. Is your memory the standard version or the RGB version?


----------



## rissie

Frietkot Louis said:


> I have these
> https://www.newegg.com/g-skill-32gb-288-pin-ddr4-sdram/p/N82E16820232861
> (they are really not expensive and quite fast and can take wrong settings quite well)
> and the master + 3900X
> 
> See https://www.overclock.net/forum/28238376-post5024.html for my results


Agree with you. I'm on the same set. Does 3800MHz with 1.38V (probably would do lower) 16-19-16-20-32-1. TRFC 490 and TFAW 24


----------



## bluechris

Acertified said:


> As far as I know the "R" is for the RGB model but I could be wrong. Is your memory the standard version or the RGB version?


Ahh yeah, i don't like fancy lights on things lol, yeah mines are without lighting.


----------



## razorwabbit

I've been reading this thread with great interest (and confusion at times haha!) but wanted to run something past. 

_Configuration:_
- Ryzen 3700X
- Aorus Pro WiFi (F11 - no changes outside of XMP Profile)
- G.Skill Flare X 16GB 3200MHz CL14 RAM
- Corsair H100i Platinum
- Corsair HX750W

Clean install of Windows 10, latest AMD Chipset drivers from AMD's site. Using the Ryzen Balanced profile. I'm chewing 1.4v and not hitting the expected 4.4Ghz turbo boosts on OCCT (stable), Prime95 nor Cinebench (MT: 4740). Also tried 1usmus's profile and the settings on the Guru3D site but that clocked me to <4Ghz and Cinebench of 4238.

Temps are peak 65C on load 30-40C on idle (according to OCCT).

Am I wrong to expect this puppy to bark higher to 4.3-4.4Ghz as advertised on tin and how do I reduce the high 1.4v usage if not the case? I notice a lot of you have tightened up the voltage usage. I'm not after overclocking, just keeping the power (and heat) efficiency in tact and wondering why with the configuration I do have, I'm not able to achieve it. 

This box will be mostly for video editing and not for gaming.


----------



## Cidious

razorwabbit said:


> I've been reading this thread with great interest (and confusion at times haha!) but wanted to run something past.
> 
> _Configuration:_
> - Ryzen 3700X
> - Aorus Pro WiFi (F11 - no changes outside of XMP Profile)
> - G.Skill Flare X 16GB 3200MHz CL14 RAM
> - Corsair H100i Platinum
> - Corsair HX750W
> 
> Clean install of Windows 10, latest AMD Chipset drivers from AMD's site. Using the Ryzen Balanced profile. I'm chewing 1.4v and not hitting the expected 4.4Ghz turbo boosts on OCCT (stable), Prime95 nor Cinebench (MT: 4740). Also tried 1usmus's profile and the settings on the Guru3D site but that clocked me to <4Ghz and Cinebench of 4238.
> 
> Temps are peak 65C on load 30-40C on idle (according to OCCT).
> 
> Am I wrong to expect this puppy to bark higher to 4.3-4.4Ghz as advertised on tin and how do I reduce the high 1.4v usage if not the case? I notice a lot of you have tightened up the voltage usage. I'm not after overclocking, just keeping the power (and heat) efficiency in tact and wondering why with the configuration I do have, I'm not able to achieve it.
> 
> This box will be mostly for video editing and not for gaming.



The reported 1.4v+ voltages are mostly peak voltages and not much to worry about. But I myself and many other 3700X/3800X users have found a slight negative voltage offset of -50mv (-0.05v) to be highly effective at reducing power usage and temperatures without lowering performance much or at all. Other than that. Overclock your memory to 3600 cl14 at minimum but 3800 cl16 requires less voltage and if your IMC (memory controller inside cpu) can handle the 1900 Infinity Fabric clocks it will lead to higher performance.


----------



## pschorr1123

meridius said:


> can anyone recomend some good memory for this motherboard as i can not get any c14 in the Uk and i just dont know what to go for to get the 3600 or 3733 @ c16
> 
> was looking at these
> https://www.amazon.co.uk/Patriot-Me...4+3600&qid=1576796236&s=computers&sr=1-3&th=1
> but dont know which neo to go for to.
> 
> Also why is it that alot of prople never seem to use 4 slots and always best to use 2 slots when a motherboard has 4 slots ? i dont understand this
> 
> thanks



Using all 4 slots puts a lot of stress on Ryzen's IMC (integrated memory controller) as a result you will not be able to run them as fast as you could if you only ran 2 sticks. 2 sticks is easier to OC and get stable. 

As for the Ram if you can't find 3200 14,14,14 look for 3600 16,16,16 (one sku of the new Gskill neos are 3600 14,16,16,16 but any B-die can be tweaked to run at those timings so not worth the price hike)

Just make sure you get something that's on the motherboard QVL. If you don't and need support they will say "well your kit isn't not officially supported, sorry" 

Micron E-dies are very popular and because of the dual rank design perform nearly as well as the Samsung B-dies with out paying nearly double

to see which kit is faster use this formula. 2000/MTS * cas (example 3200 14,14,14,28 = 2000/3200 *14= 8.75ns) (3600cl 16,16,16 = 2000/3600 *16 = 8.88888ns) Not sure how to calculate for kits that cheat by having low 1st CAS number and way higher primary timings like 3200 cl 16,18,18,18


----------



## pschorr1123

razorwabbit said:


> I've been reading this thread with great interest (and confusion at times haha!) but wanted to run something past.
> 
> _Configuration:_
> - Ryzen 3700X
> - Aorus Pro WiFi (F11 - no changes outside of XMP Profile)
> - G.Skill Flare X 16GB 3200MHz CL14 RAM
> - Corsair H100i Platinum
> - Corsair HX750W
> 
> Clean install of Windows 10, latest AMD Chipset drivers from AMD's site. Using the Ryzen Balanced profile. I'm chewing 1.4v and not hitting the expected 4.4Ghz turbo boosts on OCCT (stable), Prime95 nor Cinebench (MT: 4740). Also tried 1usmus's profile and the settings on the Guru3D site but that clocked me to <4Ghz and Cinebench of 4238.
> 
> Temps are peak 65C on load 30-40C on idle (according to OCCT).
> 
> Am I wrong to expect this puppy to bark higher to 4.3-4.4Ghz as advertised on tin and how do I reduce the high 1.4v usage if not the case? I notice a lot of you have tightened up the voltage usage. I'm not after overclocking, just keeping the power (and heat) efficiency in tact and wondering why with the configuration I do have, I'm not able to achieve it.
> 
> This box will be mostly for video editing and not for gaming.


The advertised max boost of 4.4GHz is only for 1 thread. CB15 Single Thread test is what you should be looking at not multi. Also you can compare your CB15 Single score to compare your results. My 3700X gets 203 whether the max clock says 4400 or 4.3 so the scores are more important than the reported boost clocks.

When you load up all cores like CB15 MT then your speeds will vary around 4.1GHZ you can get a bit more with PBO but at the expense of higher voltage and heat.

AMD has these chips pretty much maxed out of the box so they really work their best at stock. Ryzen 1000 series only hit max boost if 1 thread was used and if any more load was on CPU it would drop like a rock to its default base clock.

All core OC only makes sense if your workload benefits from having all cores maxed out but you lose some Single core performance

Also do not freak out if you see 1.5 volts as with some chipset drivers and bios versions it is required to get 1 core to boost up. AMD designed it that way. When you load up all cores you will see the voltage drop especially if using AVX. Also AMD 3000 chips can change thier voltage and frequency over 100 times per second. What you see reported by software is a rolling average 
You can read more here about boosts and voltages https://www.reddit.com/r/Amd/commen...e_voltages_for_3rd_gen_ryzen/?sort=confidence

edit: you can use CB20 single as well and should get around 500. Also you can compare your multi thread score with others to see how your silicon compares
also OCCT and Prime95 are very heavy workloads so <4000Mhz all core is normal


----------



## meridius

pschorr1123 said:


> Using all 4 slots puts a lot of stress on Ryzen's IMC (integrated memory controller) as a result you will not be able to run them as fast as you could if you only ran 2 sticks. 2 sticks is easier to OC and get stable.
> 
> As for the Ram if you can't find 3200 14,14,14 look for 3600 16,16,16 (one sku of the new Gskill neos are 3600 14,16,16,16 but any B-die can be tweaked to run at those timings so not worth the price hike)
> 
> Just make sure you get something that's on the motherboard QVL. If you don't and need support they will say "well your kit isn't not officially supported, sorry"
> 
> Micron E-dies are very popular and because of the dual rank design perform nearly as well as the Samsung B-dies with out paying nearly double
> 
> to see which kit is faster use this formula. 2000/MTS * cas (example 3200 14,14,14,28 = 2000/3200 *14= 8.75ns) (3600cl 16,16,16 = 2000/3600 *16 = 8.88888ns) Not sure how to calculate for kits that cheat by having low 1st CAS number and way higher primary timings like 3200 cl 16,18,18,18


thanks for the input the Patriot Memory Viper Steel Series DDR4 16GB (2 x 8GB) 4400MHz PVS416G440C9K uses the BDie and is half the price but not to sure how good it is as i have never used them before.

i also read this that some memory using 4 slots can be faster but not to sure as he says that making sure memory runs at 1t and not 2t 

" Command rate is the number of cycles a command must be presented before a memory operation commences, so that 2T incurs an additional cycle of latency to every memory access. It makes sense that most people would shoot for 1T, except that higher data rates often make this unworkable, particularly when more ranks of memory are used (ie, two “double-sided” or four “single-sided” DIMMs). The reason that we’ve used only half of our four-DIMM kit thus far is that it won’t run all four DIMMs at DDR4-3600 and 1T, hence you’ll want to see the penalty of 2T before we add four-DIMM configurations to the mix." 

https://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/amd-ryzen-3000-best-memory-timings,6310.html


----------



## newls1

thinking about switching out my Asus Crosshair 8 Hero board for the gigabyte x570 master board with the hopes of it fixing 2 MAIN issues im having on my asus board. 

1st, im having a weird insta-reboot issue with my 3950x where it reboots to "POST" screen saying "CPU OVER TEMP PROTECTION" but this is pure BS as there isnt anything overheating especially with my very highend waterloops in this pc. 

2nd.. If i set my Fclk to 1900MHz, the bios switches to 2:1 mode and all performance is lost, if i go back to 1866MHz FCLK all is fine.. hate this issue as im trying very hard to squeeze every last drop of performance from this machine...

Does the MAster suffer any of these issues? How is OCing per ccd in the bios with this board? Any info you can provide would be fantastic.. thank you


----------



## etermes

I am thing about updating my Ryzen from 3600 to 3900X . What speed can I expect with my current CPU cooler Scythe Fuma 2 ? 

My motherboard is Aorus Elite


----------



## mrsteelx

newls1 said:


> thinking about switching out my Asus Crosshair 8 Hero board for the gigabyte x570 master board with the hopes of it fixing 2 MAIN issues im having on my asus board.
> 
> 1st, im having a weird insta-reboot issue with my 3950x where it reboots to "POST" screen saying "CPU OVER TEMP PROTECTION" but this is pure BS as there isnt anything overheating especially with my very highend waterloops in this pc.
> 
> 2nd.. If i set my Fclk to 1900MHz, the bios switches to 2:1 mode and all performance is lost, if i go back to 1866MHz FCLK all is fine.. hate this issue as im trying very hard to squeeze every last drop of performance from this machine...
> 
> Does the MAster suffer any of these issues? How is OCing per ccd in the bios with this board? Any info you can provide would be fantastic.. thank you


on the gigabyte boards, in the cbs menu. We have a setting to force this back to a 1:1 mode. you should check to see if your board has this too.


----------



## Al_Capwn

I'm currently running the x570 Auros Ultra and with my 3800x I have had rather disappointing boost clocks. All core ~4.2-4.25 and single core ~4.45. Enabling PBO doesn't change anything until I tried changing the voltage from Auto to Normal with -0.075v offset and my all core jumped to ~4.3-4.35 and single core is ~4.45-4.55. Max CPU temps are also below 65c. I'd like to keep my setup the way it is but I've noticed that with the voltage offset my VID never drops below 1.1 during idle. Is this normal behavior? With the voltage on Auto the VID drops to 0.2v (0.408v VCore) but I'm back to my low boost clocks.

I've also read a couple posts saying not to use the negative voltage offset with PBO as benchmark scores will actually drop, but for me my Cinebench R20 score goes from ~5050 to ~5200 and my CPU-Z score goes from ~5750 to ~5850 (538 to 545 single thread).


I also seemed to get better performance with 1.0.0.3 ABBA than with the 1.0.0.4b while in games such as BFV, has anyone else experienced this?


----------



## snipernote

hello everyone ... i am a proud owner of the following setup : 


- Ryzen 2700X (stock auto voltage and speed, xfr or core performance boost enabled by default)
- Aorus Elite WiFi (F11 date 06/12/2019 - XMP Profile on, Some Forced Memory timings and gate resistor options to make XMP work and 1,36v dram volt)
- Corsair Vengeance LPX 32GB 3200MHz CL16-18-18-18-36-54 RAM kit 16x2 Hynix Afr Red
- NVME SP34A80 512GB , SSD Kingson Hyper X 240GB, SSHD Fire Cuda 2.5" 2TB and HDD WD Blue 640GB

- Cooler Master ML240L AIO 
- Gamemax RGB 1050w 80+ gold rated PSU
- Power Color Vega 56 Red Dragon ( Flashed to V64 with -75mv uv and 1075mhz hbm oc +25% power limit )
- Cooler Master H500 Case with additional fans ( 200mm top and a CM 120mm RGB fan at the back )


yesterday i used CB R20 and got 3913 points with 55c max on the cpu (3.8ghz all core boost only ! cpu vcore was at 1.26v mostly)

I want to start using PBO to reach more than 4.3ghz on all cores, can you tell me what settings to change in bios to achieve that ?
thanks in advance


----------



## Cidious

snipernote said:


> hello everyone ... i am a proud owner of the following setup :
> 
> 
> - Ryzen 2700X (stock auto voltage and speed, xfr or core performance boost enabled by default)
> - Aorus Elite WiFi (F11 date 06/12/2019 - XMP Profile on, Some Forced Memory timings and gate resistor options to make XMP work and 1,36v dram volt)
> - Corsair Vengeance LPX 32GB 3200MHz CL16-18-18-18-36-54 RAM kit 16x2 Hynix Afr Red
> - NVME SP34A80 512GB , SSD Kingson Hyper X 240GB, SSHD Fire Cuda 2.5" 2TB and HDD WD Blue 640GB
> 
> - Cooler Master ML240L AIO
> - Gamemax RGB 1050w 80+ gold rated PSU
> - Power Color Vega 56 Red Dragon ( Flashed to V64 with -75mv uv and 1075mhz hbm oc +25% power limit )
> - Cooler Master H500 Case with additional fans ( 200mm top and a CM 120mm RGB fan at the back )
> 
> 
> yesterday i used CB R20 and got 3913 points with 55c max on the cpu (3.8ghz all core boost only ! cpu vcore was at 1.26v mostly)
> 
> I want to start using PBO to reach more than 4.3ghz on all cores, can you tell me what settings to change in bios to achieve that ?
> thanks in advance


I was under the assumption that Ryzen 2000 doesn't support PBO. just PB which is automatically active without activating PBO. If I'm not mistaken.


----------



## Medizinmann

bluechris said:


> I just received my 2nd kit and i will put them on tomorrow. So far with 2 sticks im with 3600cl14 but my sticks are the same as yours without the R in the end, do you know the difference?



Well - as some other user already wrote - the R stands for RGB...but all RGB is turned off anyway at all times... 



At the time of my purchase that where the only available CL14 identical 2*16GB Kits - was in the middle of the RAM tradewar between Japan and South Korea - so availability was a little sparse and prices spiked like crazy...


Greetings, 

Medizinmann


----------



## Medizinmann

snipernote said:


> hello everyone ... i am a proud owner of the following setup :
> 
> 
> - Ryzen 2700X (stock auto voltage and speed, xfr or core performance boost enabled by default)
> - Aorus Elite WiFi (F11 date 06/12/2019 - XMP Profile on, Some Forced Memory timings and gate resistor options to make XMP work and 1,36v dram volt)
> - Corsair Vengeance LPX 32GB 3200MHz CL16-18-18-18-36-54 RAM kit 16x2 Hynix Afr Red
> - NVME SP34A80 512GB , SSD Kingson Hyper X 240GB, SSHD Fire Cuda 2.5" 2TB and HDD WD Blue 640GB
> 
> - Cooler Master ML240L AIO
> - Gamemax RGB 1050w 80+ gold rated PSU
> - Power Color Vega 56 Red Dragon ( Flashed to V64 with -75mv uv and 1075mhz hbm oc +25% power limit )
> - Cooler Master H500 Case with additional fans ( 200mm top and a CM 120mm RGB fan at the back )
> 
> 
> yesterday i used CB R20 and got 3913 points with 55c max on the cpu (3.8ghz all core boost only ! cpu vcore was at 1.26v mostly)
> 
> I want to start using PBO to reach more than 4.3ghz on all cores, can you tell me what settings to change in bios to achieve that ?
> thanks in advance



AFAIK PBO support has been disabled for all Ryzen below 3000 in all BIOS supporting Ryzen 3000 - or in other words - you need a board with a BIOS prior to the deactivation of that feature or some modified BIOS like the ones from 1usmus BIOS thread. 



Greetings, 

Medizinmann


----------



## pschorr1123

Cidious said:


> I was under the assumption that Ryzen 2000 doesn't support PBO. just PB which is automatically active without activating PBO. If I'm not mistaken.


The 2000 "X" chips only have PBO. My 2700 X ran like a dream with it.


----------



## Pdm81

Cidious said:


> I was under the assumption that Ryzen 2000 doesn't support PBO. just PB which is automatically active without activating PBO. If I'm not mistaken.


Send you a pm with hopefully all information


----------



## Marius A

wow nice, with bios f11 on aorus x570 master once i take out the power cord memory training fails and bios resets to default , never had this issue until now, just reloaded presets but still nasty bug


----------



## dansi

Marius A said:


> wow nice, with bios f11 on aorus x570 master once i take out the power cord memory training fails and bios resets to default , never had this issue until now, just reloaded presets but still nasty bug


Were you over clock beforehand?

F11 should have added this feature of fast reset. If your OC failed, and your PC cant boot after 2-3 attempt, it will reset to default.

So try test if your oc was stable to eliminate this new feature causation


----------



## superleeds27

HI all.

I'm still sat here on F5 and haven't really thought about moving to anything newer. Is there any reason why i should/shouldn't?

System seems fairly stable at the moment, no major issues that i've ran into.

X570 Elite
XMP Enabled
PCI Gen 3 - Enabled

Everything else is more or less 'Default'

I have noticed the odd time (Literally 2/3 times since October) that my mouse LED light sometimes stays on when i turn the system off. Again, this is random. 

Using an Intellimouse Pro


----------



## pschorr1123

superleeds27 said:


> HI all.
> 
> I'm still sat here on F5 and haven't really thought about moving to anything newer. Is there any reason why i should/shouldn't?
> 
> System seems fairly stable at the moment, no major issues that i've ran into.
> 
> X570 Elite
> XMP Enabled
> PCI Gen 3 - Enabled
> 
> Everything else is more or less 'Default'
> 
> I have noticed the odd time (Literally 2/3 times since October) that my mouse LED light sometimes stays on when i turn the system off. Again, this is random.
> 
> Using an Intellimouse Pro


If it ain't broke don't fix it, lol!

In the bios look for a setting called ERP and enable it. This will completely power every thing down connected to your motherboard after shut down. I had an ARGB fan that stayed fully lit when shut down and the ERP setting fixed it. It was rather annoying


----------



## superleeds27

pschorr1123 said:


> If it ain't broke don't fix it, lol!
> 
> In the bios look for a setting called ERP and enable it. This will completely power every thing down connected to your motherboard after shut down. I had an ARGB fan that stayed fully lit when shut down and the ERP setting fixed it. It was rather annoying


Thanks. Will take a look at some point


----------



## Al_Capwn

superleeds27 said:


> Thanks. Will take a look at some point



If you disable ErP please let me know if your Bluetooth/WiFi module disappear after shutdown. Thankfully I don't actually need either, but it is annoying. I've also run into my AIO's water pump sometimes not powering on cold boot when I enable ErP. Gigabyte support wasn't very helpful and I've been trying to figure out if I need to RMA my board or if it's an issue that is affecting everyone.


----------



## razorwabbit

pschorr1123 said:


> The advertised max boost of 4.4GHz is only for 1 thread. CB15 Single Thread test is what you should be looking at not multi. Also you can compare your CB15 Single score to compare your results. My 3700X gets 203 whether the max clock says 4400 or 4.3 so the scores are more important than the reported boost clocks.
> 
> When you load up all cores like CB15 MT then your speeds will vary around 4.1GHZ you can get a bit more with PBO but at the expense of higher voltage and heat.
> 
> AMD has these chips pretty much maxed out of the box so they really work their best at stock. Ryzen 1000 series only hit max boost if 1 thread was used and if any more load was on CPU it would drop like a rock to its default base clock.
> 
> All core OC only makes sense if your workload benefits from having all cores maxed out but you lose some Single core performance
> 
> Also do not freak out if you see 1.5 volts as with some chipset drivers and bios versions it is required to get 1 core to boost up. AMD designed it that way. When you load up all cores you will see the voltage drop especially if using AVX. Also AMD 3000 chips can change thier voltage and frequency over 100 times per second. What you see reported by software is a rolling average
> You can read more here about boosts and voltages https://www.reddit.com/r/Amd/commen...e_voltages_for_3rd_gen_ryzen/?sort=confidence
> 
> edit: you can use CB20 single as well and should get around 500. Also you can compare your multi thread score with others to see how your silicon compares
> also OCCT and Prime95 are very heavy workloads so <4000Mhz all core is normal





Cidious said:


> The reported 1.4v+ voltages are mostly peak voltages and not much to worry about. But I myself and many other 3700X/3800X users have found a slight negative voltage offset of -50mv (-0.05v) to be highly effective at reducing power usage and temperatures without lowering performance much or at all. Other than that. Overclock your memory to 3600 cl14 at minimum but 3800 cl16 requires less voltage and if your IMC (memory controller inside cpu) can handle the 1900 Infinity Fabric clocks it will lead to higher performance.


Wow, thank-you both so much for the clarification that's summarised an entire thread for me so succinctly. As you've both noted I freaked out about the voltage use thinking i may kill this investment early. I will try the -0.05v voltage offset.

Are you all running F11 or sticking with ABBA as it seems the newer release from AMD has a few issues. Hope these are just teething issues and looking at Gigabyte, they're continuously improving the BIOS monthly.


----------



## ChiTownButcher

Hi all. Just got the x570 Master and I am having a few issues. The biggest is that when I piwer down my fans dont turn off. Already turned off fast start. PSU Corsair AX1000, Fans Corsair ML120, Connected to Silverstone powered PWM hubs and then connected to Mobo header.

The CPU cooler fans turn off though.

Also am getting a few post codes. 47, AA, 04 and 05 are the most common in that order.


----------



## Cidious

ChiTownButcher said:


> Hi all. Just got the x570 Master and I am having a few issues. The biggest is that when I piwer down my fans dont turn off. Already turned off fast start. PSU Corsair AX1000, Fans Corsair ML120, Connected to Silverstone powered PWM hubs and then connected to Mobo header.
> 
> The CPU cooler fans turn off though.
> 
> Also am getting a few post codes. 47, AA, 04 and 05 are the most common in that order.


Read a few posts up. Enable ERP. It will make sure everything gets powered down properly.


----------



## abvolt

New owner of the Master also happy to find this thread..


----------



## ChiTownButcher

Cidious said:


> ChiTownButcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi all. Just got the x570 Master and I am having a few issues. The biggest is that when I piwer down my fans dont turn off. Already turned off fast start. PSU Corsair AX1000, Fans Corsair ML120, Connected to Silverstone powered PWM hubs and then connected to Mobo header.
> 
> The CPU cooler fans turn off though.
> 
> Also am getting a few post codes. 47, AA, 04 and 05 are the most common in that order.
> 
> 
> 
> Read a few posts up. Enable ERP. It will make sure everything gets powered down properly.
Click to expand...

I had just read that after posting. Thanks that worked.


----------



## Alex0401

My Aurus Master incorrectly sets the RAM voltage. instead of 1.35 it shows 1.38. When I left the settings on the auto, the same thing happened. I changed to manual settings, as you see the same thing.


----------



## Cidious

Alex0401 said:


> My Aurus Master incorrectly sets the RAM voltage. instead of 1.35 it shows 1.38. When I left the settings on the auto, the same thing happened. I changed to manual settings, as you see the same thing.


Well not sure why but the result seems perfectly fine. I mean 1.38v is completely safe and often more stable than the standard 1.35v. Might be an actual FEATURE more than a BUG...


----------



## ryouiki

Alex0401 said:


> My Aurus Master incorrectly sets the RAM voltage. instead of 1.35 it shows 1.38. When I left the settings on the auto, the same thing happened. I changed to manual settings, as you see the same thing.


There is a post somewhere that talks about this (which I cannot find at the moment)... Gigabyte's response was something along the lines of them doing internal testing and finding a slight deviation between set voltage, reported voltage, and actual measured voltage. If I remember correctly there was something like 0.009 variance they found.

*Edit* believe it is here:

https://www.overclock.net/forum/11-...570-aorus-owners-thread-101.html#post28078624


----------



## ugotd8

Hi all, pulling my hair out trying to get "per ccX" overclocking working on my Aorus extreme (BIOS: F11)

1. I did an all core overclock on my 3950x to 4.35 @ 1.28V. Works good, afaik I have PBO and XFR disabled. LLC on turbo.

2. changed from 'all cores' to 'per ccX'. windows 10 wont boot. keep getting startup repair. finally figured out after the switch from all core to per core had to save bios with F10, go back into bios and power off for 10 seconds. then the machine booted.

3. now tried to increase one of the ccX by 25mhz (4375). same boot issue and have to power cycle then it works. Also should note, once it's power-cycled and the per core speeds are set I can change other settings like vcore without the boot issue.

Is this a bug in F11 or am I missing some magical setting? I've forced Gen3 on the PCIe slots to no avail.

Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Soeski

Marius A said:


> wow nice, with bios f11 on aorus x570 master once i take out the power cord memory training fails and bios resets to default , never had this issue until now, just reloaded presets but still nasty bug


That's "funny". I had this issue, and F11 fixed it for me. No more BIOS reset after turning off the power supply and/or removing the cord.


----------



## Nighthog

@ugotd8

I presume too little voltage. You get boot issues if you try to high clocks if it's not properly stable. 

I also noticed you need to disable PBO to a extent. Can't have 10x modifer and 200Mhz autoOC going. Though the "advanced" power limits are allowed. Can't set anything otherwise, had insane issue to get it to even apply anything but basics until I did remember to disable most of those settings. 

It's not without issues the CCX implementation and works different from all-core OC. I think it keeps using the PPT, TDC, EDC limits so you want to modify those if they are stock as they will limit the potential of CCX OC otherwise. Though the EDC bug will still be bugged to 140A stock value no matter what I noticed.
I didn't test too much yet as I went back to tinker with my Memory OC instead.


----------



## splerman

*Headless X570 Aorus Master?*

I’m looking at the X570 Aorus Master + 3900x to build an Unraid server. After initial configuration, I intend to run headless. In my searches for info, I saw a report that (at least on early BIOS), the Master couldn’t boot headless.

Has anyone been able boot this Board headless?

Thanks much for any insight!


----------



## BakedPizza

Anyone encountered a locked low frequency bug? Booted my 3700x + Elite with the F11 bios and 1.11.22.0454 chipset drivers today and noticed a lot of lag.
Take a look at my attachment; 4 cores at 553,3 Mhz?! Changing power plan didn't fix it, but rebooting did. What the...? :headscrat


----------



## Frietkot Louis

BakedPizza said:


> Anyone encountered a locked low frequency bug? Booted my 3700x + Elite with the F11 bios and 1.11.22.0454 chipset drivers today and noticed a lot of lag.
> Take a look at my attachment; 4 cores at 553,3 Mhz?! Changing power plan didn't fix it, but rebooting did. What the...? :headscrat


I have seen this a couple of months ago on my 3900X + Master, but it went away automatically (probably with ABBA)


----------



## Nighthog

BakedPizza said:


> Anyone encountered a locked low frequency bug? Booted my 3700x + Elite with the F11 bios and 1.11.22.0454 chipset drivers today and noticed a lot of lag.
> Take a look at my attachment; 4 cores at 553,3 Mhz?! Changing power plan didn't fix it, but rebooting did. What the...? :headscrat


Happened 1 time for me on earlier BIOS for the Xtreme. Just a rare occurrence if something isn't completely right. 

Was messing around a lot but with more stable settings I've not seen it since. Though happened on my older X470 Biostar board more often as it had a LN2 mode switch that accidentally got switched physically more than on one occasion.


----------



## bluechris

Medizinmann said:


> Well - as some other user already wrote - the R stands for RGB...but all RGB is turned off anyway at all times...
> 
> 
> 
> At the time of my purchase that where the only available CL14 identical 2*16GB Kits - was in the middle of the RAM tradewar between Japan and South Korea - so availability was a little sparse and prices spiked like crazy...
> 
> 
> Greetings,
> 
> Medizinmann


Ok something strange is happening, i mean its good but its strange.
I had put the extra 2 dimms on the MB and i started.. beep beep beep... ok i said 3600cl14 is too much.
In the next rst i only changed 3 things. 1.45v in dimms and 1v to both VDDG and VDDP and boom the board booted fine in windows with 64GB 3600CL 14-14-14.
I runned only a cinebench that was OK but i had to leave (the PC is in my work since i cannot do nothing in home with my 6 year old son never leaving me alone ) and i will go again i think at 26 or 27 to finish the PC and bring it home.

I also did some changes, i bought a Corsair Air 740 case which is beautiful and i took out the Custom water that i had and i did put a Noctua D15 Chromax and damn my temps are lower now???

Anyway i own to do memtests in the machine and i will inform of the results not only FYI here but to be certain that is stable because it will be my homelab esxi,Nas,VM server.


----------



## dansi

Medizinmann said:


> Well - the question is - is it a BUG (?) - as we all see it or is it a feature(?)...:thinking:
> 
> Nonetheless the performance gains were negligible between 185-220W…like 7500-7600 in CB20 Multi vs. 7700-7800...
> 
> Greetings,
> Medizinmann


Seems like setting EDC to 150 still works...and you get 200W in cinebench!


----------



## bluechris

Anyone had tried any pci x16 card with 4xm.2 for nvme disks?
I need at least 4 nvme in raid 0 for caching infront of my tier with ssd and hdd raids.


----------



## ugotd8

Nighthog said:


> @ugotd8
> 
> I presume too little voltage. You get boot issues if you try to high clocks if it's not properly stable.
> 
> I also noticed you need to disable PBO to a extent. Can't have 10x modifer and 200Mhz autoOC going. Though the "advanced" power limits are allowed. Can't set anything otherwise, had insane issue to get it to even apply anything but basics until I did remember to disable most of those settings.
> 
> It's not without issues the CCX implementation and works different from all-core OC. I think it keeps using the PPT, TDC, EDC limits so you want to modify those if they are stock as they will limit the potential of CCX OC otherwise. Though the EDC bug will still be bugged to 140A stock value no matter what I noticed.
> I didn't test too much yet as I went back to tinker with my Memory OC instead.


Hey thanks! I did try a higher voltage and still had boot issues. I'm using RM now and things are going much better. I've got an all core OC of 4.3 set in BIOS with 1.325V Vcore in BIOS and once in windows, I'm using RM to raise the per CCX speed. Up to 4475/4375/4375/4400 and now working on dropping VCore VID, down to 1.26265V and can't make it fail. 

Interesting about the advanced power limits, I'll look into that. Weird thing about RM and this OC, during blender rendering benchmark I'm seeing:

PPT: 14% of 1300W <------ wow (HWinfo says 185W)
TDC: 131% of 95A <------ wow (HWinfo says 118A)
EDC: 100% of 140A <------ expected (HWinfo says 140A)
CPU Power: 157W (HWinfo says 185W)

Never used software to OC before, not sure I like it but it's the only game in town right now because (IMHO) the per ccx OC implementation on these GB boards is broke.


----------



## GoforceReloaded

Alex0401 said:


> My Aurus Master incorrectly sets the RAM voltage. instead of 1.35 it shows 1.38. When I left the settings on the auto, the same thing happened. I changed to manual settings, as you see the same thing.


This is normal and fine.

On my Gigabyte X570 Xtreme, i have put the ram voltage to 1.5V in bios and i have 1.512-1.524V in reallity, sometimes it drop to 1.500v when doing absolutely nothing. (4*8GB @3800C14-15-14-14-28-42-298)










With ram set manually to 1.49V, i have rare errors only on memtest after 15min+, with 1.5v, system is 100% stable, memtest passed for 12h+ without any problem.

When i set the voltage to 1.35v with XMP, i get ~1.36-1.37v.

If someone need help to stabilize 1866-1900FCLK on a 3900X and ram 3733-3800mhz :
With 1866-1900 FCLK and ram at 3733-3800mhz, I need this voltage : VDDP on auto (900mV), VDDG on 950mV (not auto or I can't boot, auto increase it to 1050mV) and VSOC at 1.131V (with high LLC)

Tested all VSOC voltage from 1.1V and until ~1.125v i had some random hard reboot (computer power off and restart instantly), 1.131V + high LLC give me the best result so far, VDDP and VDDG are stock voltage.


----------



## Alex0401

GoforceReloaded said:


> This is normal and fine.
> 
> On my Gigabyte X570 Xtreme, i have put the ram voltage to 1.5V in bios and i have 1.512-1.524V in reallity, sometimes it drop to 1.500v when doing absolutely nothing. (4*8GB @3800C14-15-14-14-28-42-298)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With ram set manually to 1.49V, i have rare errors only on memtest after 15min+, with 1.5v, system is 100% stable, memtest passed for 12h+ without any problem.
> 
> When i set the voltage to 1.35v with XMP, i get ~1.36-1.37v.
> 
> If someone need help to stabilize 1866-1900FCLK on a 3900X and ram 3733-3800mhz :
> With 1866-1900 FCLK and ram at 3733-3800mhz, I need this voltage : VDDP on auto (900mV), VDDG on 950mV (not auto or I can't boot, auto increase it to 1050mV) and VSOC at 1.131V (with high LLC)
> 
> Tested all VSOC voltage from 1.1V and until ~1.125v i had some random hard reboot (computer power off and restart instantly), 1.131V + high LLC give me the best result so far, VDDP and VDDG are stock voltage.


thanks. so I can not be afraid for my RAM.


----------



## Medizinmann

bluechris said:


> Ok something strange is happening, i mean its good but its strange.
> I had put the extra 2 dimms on the MB and i started.. beep beep beep... ok i said 3600cl14 is too much.
> In the next rst i only changed 3 things. 1.45v in dimms and 1v to both VDDG and VDDP and boom the board booted fine in windows with 64GB 3600CL 14-14-14.
> I runned only a cinebench that was OK but i had to leave (the PC is in my work since i cannot do nothing in home with my 6 year old son never leaving me alone ) and i will go again i think at 26 or 27 to finish the PC and bring it home.
> 
> I also did some changes, i bought a Corsair Air 740 case which is beautiful and i took out the Custom water that i had and i did put a Noctua D15 Chromax and damn my temps are lower now???
> 
> Anyway i own to do memtests in the machine and i will inform of the results not only FYI here but to be certain that is stable because it will be my homelab esxi,Nas,VM server.





Sounds great. I didn't manage to go fast than 3560 MHz - I guess less luck in the silicon lottery... 



Greetings and merry Xmas, 

Medizinmann


----------



## Frietkot Louis

Medizinmann said:


> Sounds great. I didn't manage to go fast than 3560 MHz - I guess less luck in the silicon lottery...
> 
> 
> 
> Greetings and merry Xmas,
> 
> Medizinmann


Couldn't boot @ higher or not completely stable in a longer stress test ?
I've done a silly thing and bought some B-Die 2x8 to play with and it seems that they really don't like temps higher than ~50 degrees on-dimm sensor, start producing errors unless I lower temps with my small noctua fans on them or lower clocks.


----------



## Biggd0gg

Frietkot Louis said:


> Couldn't boot @ higher or not completely stable in a longer stress test ?
> I've done a silly thing and bought some B-Die 2x8 to play with and it seems that they really don't like temps higher than ~50 degrees on-dimm sensor, start producing errors unless I lower temps with my small noctua fans on them or lower clocks.


This is normal behaviour for ram when you overclock - keep temps below 50C or you will get errors. Or in other words - once you get close to 1.5V dimm voltage, you need good case air flow or a fan to cool your dimms.


----------



## bigblueshock

*Disable USB Port Power while Computer is off?*

I have an X570 Aorus Master. I noticed occasionally (and I mean rarely) my Logitech Keyboard or Mouse stay lit up after I shut down my PC.

I did skim through the BIOS settings but do not see any options to cut the power to USB ports while computer is off.

Not really that important, but was wondering if anyone has experienced the same? I usually just start up my PC again and re-shut it down and it's resolved.


----------



## mrsteelx

bigblueshock said:


> I have an X570 Aorus Master. I noticed occasionally (and I mean rarely) my Logitech Keyboard or Mouse stay lit up after I shut down my PC.
> 
> I did skim through the BIOS settings but do not see any options to cut the power to USB ports while computer is off.
> 
> Not really that important, but was wondering if anyone has experienced the same? I usually just start up my PC again and re-shut it down and it's resolved.


for you, just enable epr setting in bios and it's fixed. 

My next question, why when i set a manual oc core to 4.2 ghz it works, but when i set vcore to 1.35 in bios. windows has it set to 1.1 requiring me to use rm to set it to 1.35 volts. This is on bios f11.


----------



## Frietkot Louis

Biggd0gg said:


> This is normal behaviour for ram when you overclock - keep temps below 50C or you will get errors. Or in other words - once you get close to 1.5V dimm voltage, you need good case air flow or a fan to cool your dimms.


I don't think my Hynix CJR 2x16 DRAM had this much of a problem with it but I'll need to retest all of that using OCCT to get my case temps up to that 

For the moment I'm running 2x16 CJR + 2x8 B-Die (48GB) on [email protected] BCLK => 3620 which is not too bad considering the crazy combination 

Anyways, Biggd0gg, kudos for getting back ! Thx.


----------



## Frietkot Louis

mrsteelx said:


> for you, just enable epr setting in bios and it's fixed.
> 
> My next question, why when i set a manual oc core to 4.2 ghz it works, but when i set vcore to 1.35 in bios. windows has it set to 1.1 requiring me to use rm to set it to 1.35 volts. This is on bios f11.


Hey bud you are looking at VID values ...... Vid values are really ... 'interesting' when you're on dynamic voltage but they don't mean *anything* when you are on static voltage. VID is just the voltage that the processor THINKS it needs to work correctly - at a given frequency.

This took me a long time to find out with a lot of emperical tests (I'm a scientist. really.), but the 1.1V doesn't mean a thing, even if you apply 1.3V or other with Ryzen Master, it still doesn't mean a thing (with static voltage)..

Have a look at SVI TFN or VROUT on hwinfo and *forget* about monitoring with Ryzen Master, It's (IMHO) quite a bit of marketing how they show the voltages/frequencies/boosts etc. , they really don't need that crap because the benchmarks are better ......

[EDIT] one of my tests was to lower voltage with RM to 1.0 and trying to get the same per CCX overclock with RM, didn't change a thing (because in BIOS it was set to 1.35V)


----------



## mrsteelx

Frietkot Louis said:


> Hey bud you are looking at VID values ...... Vid values are really ... 'interesting' when you're on dynamic voltage but they don't mean *anything* when you are on static voltage. VID is just the voltage that the processor THINKS it needs to work correctly - at a given frequency.
> 
> This took me a long time to find out with a lot of emperical tests (I'm a scientist. really.), but the 1.1V doesn't mean a thing, even if you apply 1.3V or other with Ryzen Master, it still doesn't mean a thing (with static voltage)..
> 
> Have a look at SVI TFN or VROUT on hwinfo and *forget* about monitoring with Ryzen Master, It's (IMHO) quite a bit of marketing how they show the voltages/frequencies/boosts etc. , they really don't need that crap because the benchmarks are better ......
> 
> [EDIT] one of my tests was to lower voltage with RM to 1.0 and trying to get the same per CCX overclock with RM, didn't change a thing (because in BIOS it was set to 1.35V)


thanks for the info. It just sucks when different software tells us different answers every time.


----------



## Frietkot Louis

mrsteelx said:


> thanks for the info. It just sucks when different software tells us different answers every time.


Oh yeah agree 100% with you if companies would just be truthful .... but that never happens of course. But even though AMD might be swinging things to their advantage (rightfully so IMO) I think Intel is covering up more than they're willing to admit. Coming from a 2600K (!?!) BTW


----------



## mrsteelx

for me, i came from a 4790k. Amd has come a long ways from the past.


----------



## bluechris

Biggd0gg said:


> This is normal behaviour for ram when you overclock - keep temps below 50C or you will get errors. Or in other words - once you get close to 1.5V dimm voltage, you need good case air flow or a fan to cool your dimms.





Frietkot Louis said:


> Couldn't boot @ higher or not completely stable in a longer stress test ?
> I've done a silly thing and bought some B-Die 2x8 to play with and it seems that they really don't like temps higher than ~50 degrees on-dimm sensor, start producing errors unless I lower temps with my small noctua fans on them or lower clocks.





Medizinmann said:


> Sounds great. I didn't manage to go fast than 3560 MHz - I guess less luck in the silicon lottery...
> 
> 
> 
> Greetings and merry Xmas,
> 
> Medizinmann


I just my CB scores are lower now for some reason by 150-200 in multicore but i dont care really. 
As for memory temps, before the Noctua with the Custom Water Cool, i had a Noctua NF-12 blowing air to memories and mosfet but now with the Chromax i just did a trick and the right 140mm fun i had loosen it to have an angle and by this way some air goes to memories and the mosfet and results are great.
I dont think i will touch anything more...
See the attach photos.


----------



## HiCZoK

Seems there is no way to enable vga mode with csm disabled on f11 elite. It's not a big deal but the uefi is slow again.
Other than that it's all very stable. cinebench r20 result as good as ever (4840 points). Temps up to 66c during that test (dark rock pro4). Voltages go to 1.2 or 1.3 as soon as I touch my mouse with 1000hz polling. On 500hz it does not wake the cpu as much.
All in all good progress. System now boots normally and it does not take like 15 seconds before post. gratz gigabyte! Really happy with the support.

And no problems with booting or ram as some people have. I have just hyperx 3200 memory and it just works with profile1 xmp no issues. That's the only cpu/ram setting I change in bios aside from disabling csm, hdaudio, enabling erp and setting fan curves.

to do:
The vga mode in uefi could still be fixed(or I am missing something) and fan control is crap. 
Default fan speeds go UP AND DOWN all the time. Fans go crazy if I touch the mouse or even just idling without temps changing... So I am setting all the curves to fixed % and there is also a small issue with that. When I revisit the fan curves setting in uefi after restart... some points will move a little bit. It's kinda annoying and weird but works

edit: btw - hwmonitor temps are crap. not matching with Ryzen Master


----------



## ChiTownButcher

Silly question. The USB 3.1 Gen2 header is directly in line with the top PCIE 16X slot. Has anyone found a right angle adapter for this? Its preventing me from using the top slot unless I want to loose use of this port.


----------



## Frietkot Louis

HiCZoK said:


> to do:
> The vga mode in uefi could still be fixed(or I am missing something) and fan control is crap.
> Default fan speeds go UP AND DOWN all the time. Fans go crazy if I touch the mouse or even just idling without temps changing... So I am setting all the curves to fixed % and there is also a small issue with that. When I revisit the fan curves setting in uefi after restart... some points will move a little bit. It's kinda annoying and weird but works
> 
> edit: btw - hwmonitor temps are crap. not matching with Ryzen Master


Sometimes the UEFI lag is great (low latency) here sometimes it's really not  I won't consider it as my main problem to enjoy life either ...

Are you sure that it's hwmonitor that's showing weird temps ?? I'd personally think that hwmonitor just shows what it sees and ryzen master shows what it wants you to see. I use RM regularily to change things and then I use hwmonitor to check up on *what* it has changed


----------



## bluechris

Guys anyone here with esxi 6.7 and a SSD ADATA XPG SX8200 PRO 256GB M.2 2280 PCIE GEN3X4 ?
Its shown in bios, its shown in windows but not in esxi. I had before a aorus 1tb pciV4x4 and a Optane 32Gb where both showed fine in esxi.
Its really strange.
I tried in bios to set the pci version to v3 but nothing changed.
This makes me feel strange since i ordered 3 more of this disks before i test the 1st that i will put all 4 of them in a Asus hyper m2 card in raid 0 for caching reasons in esxi.
I hope that esxi will see the raid 0 that i will do in the bios.


----------



## Frietkot Louis

bluechris said:


> Guys anyone here with esxi 6.7 and a SSD ADATA XPG SX8200 PRO 256GB M.2 2280 PCIE GEN3X4 ?
> Its shown in bios, its shown in windows but not in esxi. I had before a aorus 1tb pciV4x4 and a Optane 32Gb where both showed fine in esxi.
> Its really strange.
> I tried in bios to set the pci version to v3 but nothing changed.
> This makes me feel strange since i ordered 3 more of this disks before i test the 1st that i will put all 4 of them in a Asus hyper m2 card in raid 0 for caching reasons in esxi.
> I hope that esxi will see the raid 0 that i will do in the bios.


I would be mighty surprised if ESXi would support/recognize your raid. I wouldn't count on it.......

However. I don't see any reason why your disk itself wouldn't be shown. maybe I misunderstood.


----------



## bluechris

Frietkot Louis said:


> I would be mighty surprised if ESXi would support/recognize your raid. I wouldn't count on it.......
> 
> 
> 
> However. I don't see any reason why your disk itself wouldn't be shown. maybe I misunderstood.


Yeah the raid is another story and i will know in 2nd of January when i will receive the Asus m2 4 slot controller but 1 disk direct in motherboard there is no reason why it doesn't work. In the same m2 slot i put an optane 32gb and esxi see it fine.
Maybe the controller in this adata m2 is not supported in esxi and damn i bought them because they was cheaper and i needed 4x256gb or less and Samsung had only 500gb.

Edit:
Its esxi problem from Reddit and other posts in internet i need to downgrade the nvme esxi driver.
https://vm.knutsson.it/2019/02/vsan-downgrading-nvme-driver-in-esxi-6-7-update-1/amp/#comment-1377


----------



## Medizinmann

Frietkot Louis said:


> Couldn't boot @ higher or not completely stable in a longer stress test ?
> I've done a silly thing and bought some B-Die 2x8 to play with and it seems that they really don't like temps higher than ~50 degrees on-dimm sensor, start producing errors unless I lower temps with my small noctua fans on them or lower clocks.



No, can't post beyond 3560MHz no way...even with voltage up to 1,5V - memory training just fails.


Cooling isn't the issue...even tried with open windows(ambient temp was around 14°C in the room) and all my fans(14 intake, 2 outtake) at full throttle. 

…these last 40 MHz are a no go…for now it okay and everything is stable – even with normal room temps(22°C) and fans at normal(=low) speeds…

Greetings,
Medizinmann


----------



## HiCZoK

Hell I dont know. HWmonitor don't even have a temps labeled under cpu tab. it's just tmpin0,1,2,3,4 and 5. All of which have no corresponding measurements in Ryzen master.
I suspect tmpin2 is CPU and tmpin5 is pch... since 5 is similar to bios measurement under pch and 2 goes 10 degrees Celsius higher when I move my mouse in circles (1000hz mouse is waking vcore as soon as I touch it)


----------



## JohnWick

Hi Community,
new here and not sure if this is the correct place for this.
just upgraded from a msi b450 Carbon to a x570 Aorus Master with ryzen 5 3600,problem im having is no post,just red cpu led on,i cleared cmos,tried single ram,then 2 sticks,nothing.should i update bios prior to installing ryzen 5 3600?thought this mobo was out of box ready for gen 3 cpus?anyone can help me on this.Also if i am updating the bios can i leave the cpu on mobo?
note
using both 8 pin cpu terminals on mobo,switches set to 1 on both


----------



## ugotd8

JohnWick said:


> Hi Community,
> new here and not sure if this is the correct place for this.
> just upgraded from a msi b450 Carbon to a x570 Aorus Master with ryzen 5 3600,problem im having is no post,just red cpu led on,i cleared cmos,tried single ram,then 2 sticks,nothing.should i update bios prior to installing ryzen 5 3600?thought this mobo was out of box ready for gen 3 cpus?anyone can help me on this.Also if i am updating the bios can i leave the cpu on mobo?
> note
> using both 8 pin cpu terminals on mobo,switches set to 1 on both


I would flash to the latest as a starting point, yes. You can leave the CPU in. I had the exact same thing on my Xtreme/3950x I just put together last week. IIRC grab the latest BIOS, put it on a USB stick and rename the file 'GIGABYTE.BIN' and press the button.


----------



## JohnWick

ugotd8 said:


> I would flash to the latest as a starting point, yes. You can leave the CPU in. I had the exact same thing on my Xtreme/3950x I just put together last week. IIRC grab the latest BIOS, put it on a USB stick and rename the file 'GIGABYTE.BIN' and press the button.


thanks will do that.so i just downloaded the lastest F11 Bios,i extracted and shows 3 files a efilash.exe,readme.txt,x570ama.f11
so im assuming to rename the x570ama.f11 to GIGABYTE.BIN correct?


----------



## bigcid10

HiCZoK said:


> Hell I dont know. HWmonitor don't even have a temps labeled under cpu tab. it's just tmpin0,1,2,3,4 and 5. All of which have no corresponding measurements in Ryzen master.
> I suspect tmpin2 is CPU and tmpin5 is pch... since 5 is similar to bios measurement under pch and 2 goes 10 degrees Celsius higher when I move my mouse in circles (1000hz mouse is waking vcore as soon as I touch it)


must be an error on your part


----------



## bluechris

Merry Christmas everybody


----------



## HiCZoK

bigcid10 said:


> must be an error on your part


That's now hwmonitor. That's hwinfo... and it seems they fixed the chipset temp now. thanks


----------



## Kamil1983

Hello. Why are the RAM and VR sensors wrong? Aorus x570 Master, Ryzen 3950x, G. Skill Trident Z 2x 8 GB, 3600MHz, CL16 (F4-3600C16D-16GTZR). [I write google translator]


----------



## bigcid10

HiCZoK said:


> That's now hwmonitor. That's hwinfo... and it seems they fixed the chipset temp now. thanks


oops,sorry my bad


----------



## D-EJ915

bluechris said:


> Yeah the raid is another story and i will know in 2nd of January when i will receive the Asus m2 4 slot controller but 1 disk direct in motherboard there is no reason why it doesn't work. In the same m2 slot i put an optane 32gb and esxi see it fine.
> Maybe the controller in this adata m2 is not supported in esxi and damn i bought them because they was cheaper and i needed 4x256gb or less and Samsung had only 500gb.
> 
> Edit:
> Its esxi problem from Reddit and other posts in internet i need to downgrade the nvme esxi driver.
> https://vm.knutsson.it/2019/02/vsan-downgrading-nvme-driver-in-esxi-6-7-update-1/amp/#comment-1377


I had to screw around even with my intel datacenter drive, esxi just is not ready for nvme prime time yet lol. I ended up using a sata boot drive for my system, I wiped it since I used it temporarily for work I need to load it up again.

You may have to use an "NVMe RAID" card like lsi, etc. though to get ESXi to recognize it, they tend to not support software raid but I have not tested with new platforms much to be honest. Most of my companies customers like to use traditional drives and the newest they go is intel datacenter line sata SSDs for servers on a traditional raid controller lol.


----------



## bluechris

D-EJ915 said:


> I had to screw around even with my intel datacenter drive, esxi just is not ready for nvme prime time yet lol. I ended up using a sata boot drive for my system, I wiped it since I used it temporarily for work I need to load it up again.
> 
> 
> 
> You may have to use an "NVMe RAID" card like lsi, etc. though to get ESXi to recognize it, they tend to not support software raid but I have not tested with new platforms much to be honest. Most of my companies customers like to use traditional drives and the newest they go is intel datacenter line sata SSDs for servers on a traditional raid controller lol.


I just did downgrade in driver as the post says and 8200 is shown correctly.
As for extra controllers i don't have any more pci slots.
Pci 1 there is nothing atm and i wait the Asus Hyper m2 where i will put 4x adata 8200 256gb in raid 0 for caching(i dont know if i will do the raid in motherboard or i will passthrough this 4 disks to the server vm).
Pci 2 there is a Hpe 440 raid controller with 4gb cache that drives 4x4tb sas hdd in raid5 and 4x1tb sata Samsung 860 ssds in raid 5.
Pci 3 hpe 360t 2x10gb Fc lan controller
Pci 4 extra intel 1gb lan
Pci 5 nvidia gt710 x1 card

Esxi passthrough the Hpe 440 to a vm server 2019 where with storage spaces i have a tiered pool with the ssds and hdds that is shared back with nfs to esxi where all my other vms run.

My plan with the asus m2 card is to try to do 3way tiering in windows.
Nvme as read/write cache to the main disk pool.


Damn i need tr40 or tr80 because i have more controllers to play with but this scenario is pretty expensive


----------



## Waltc

bigblueshock said:


> I have an X570 Aorus Master. I noticed occasionally (and I mean rarely) my Logitech Keyboard or Mouse stay lit up after I shut down my PC.
> 
> I did skim through the BIOS settings but do not see any options to cut the power to USB ports while computer is off.
> 
> Not really that important, but was wondering if anyone has experienced the same? I usually just start up my PC again and re-shut it down and it's resolved.



Exceedingly simple to achieve... Check the bios again, this time look for a setting called ERP. Turn it on (default is off) and the mboard will henceforth shutdown 100% when you shut it down.


----------



## Metalhead79

I need some help. I cannot update beyond the F2 BIOS on my motherboard without getting constant BSODs during Windows loading or shortly after Windows loads. 

Setup is as follows: 

Gigabyte Auros Elite X570 Wifi
Ryzen 5 3600
G.Skill Trident Z 3600mhz RAM (is on the QVL)
MSI Gaming X Trio RTX 2080
Seasonic Focus 750w PSU
Intel 660p NVME SSD

Here's my problem. I built this system back in late August and the motherboad shipped with the F1 BIOS. I've been able to update to the F2 BIOS, but if I use any BIOS after that - F3A, F3B, F10, F11 it will update the BIOS just fine and after the systems reboots I can get into the BIOS and mess around without issue. However, when the system boots to Windows it will either BSOD during loading or within 60 seconds of booting to desktop. The BSOD error messages are all over the place. No settings in BIOS are changed after updating. This is all default settings. Loading into safe mode BSODs after a minute as well. 

I cannot reinstall Windows, either. When I try on a BIOS newer than F2 it will crash shortly after loading the installation setup. I thougt maybe it was an issue with the BIOS not liking my NVME SSD, so I tried installing Windows on a backup HDD I have and had the same issue - BSOD shortly after the installation setup screen came up. 

I replaced the RAM a week ago, thinking maybe that was the issue. I was using a set of G.Skill Ripjaws that were not on the QVL. They would pass memtest86 on the F1/F2 BIOS without issue, but would show errors when on F11. I am now using G.Skill Trident Z 3600mhz ram that is on the QVL, but it is behaving the same. 

On the F2 BIOS the system is perfectly stable. 
I'm convinced there is a BIOS setting change that occurs on F3A and newer that is causing the issue, but for the life of me I have no idea what it is. Does anyone have any insight at all into what might be causing this?


----------



## KelSceptic

After 2 weeks of playing without problems on a single dimm x8gb 2133Mhz, while waiting for the RAMs to be exchanged, the retailer gaved me my money back, so instead of the G.Skill 3200 14-14-14-24, I went with Corsair Vengeance RGB PRO 16GB DDR4 3200MHz CL16 Dual Channel Kit CMW16GX4M2C3200C16 (samsung b-die) because this ram is in the QVL list of my Aorus Pro x570 mainboard and I tought it should be much better supported.
No luck. After 2-3 days of continous testing, DRAM calculator with thaipoon raport imported, with xmp readings, with safe and fast timings checked, with all Recommendet and ALT1 + ALT2 settings tried, still can't POST bios.
If I just enable XMP 16-18-18-36, it will work with errors on tests, and it even boots in windows with 3600Mhz with 3200 timings, but still getting errors on memtest.
Tried with 1.45v dram, 1.1v SOC, nothing works to make the system EVEN POST.

I would just love to make this PC stable on 3200CL14, OR AT LEAST CL16 
I swear I started growing white hair since switching to AMD (


I've attached dram-recommended settings based on thaipoon export and based on XMP readings.
I'm on the edge of either RMAing the mainboard, or just selling the platform and just switch for a 9900k. And trust me I don't have the money to do that atm ... but swear to God ...

Anyways please help me debug this. Any info/help/ideea/suggestion is welcome.

PS. ram is in slot a2/b2; BIOS: F11

Thank you.


----------



## athkatla

Read the sticker on the DIMM and let us know the version number.

Version 4.31 is Samsung B-die
Version 4.32 is Samsung. Taiphoon burner will report it as B-die but it's not.


Sent from my BLA-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## VinnieM

KelSceptic said:


> After 2 weeks of playing without problems on a single dimm x8gb 2133Mhz, while waiting for the RAMs to be exchanged, the retailer gaved me my money back, so instead of the G.Skill 3200 14-14-14-24, I went with Corsair Vengeance RGB PRO 16GB DDR4 3200MHz CL16 Dual Channel Kit CMW16GX4M2C3200C16 (samsung b-die) because this ram is in the QVL list of my Aorus Pro x570 mainboard and I tought it should be much better supported.
> No luck. After 2-3 days of continous testing, DRAM calculator with thaipoon raport imported, with xmp readings, with safe and fast timings checked, with all Recommendet and ALT1 + ALT2 settings tried, still can't POST bios.
> If I just enable XMP 16-18-18-36, it will work with errors on tests, and it even boots in windows with 3600Mhz with 3200 timings, but still getting errors on memtest.
> Tried with 1.45v dram, 1.1v SOC, nothing works to make the system EVEN POST.
> 
> I would just love to make this PC stable on 3200CL14, OR AT LEAST CL16
> I swear I started growing white hair since switching to AMD (
> 
> 
> I've attached dram-recommended settings based on thaipoon export and based on XMP readings.
> I'm on the edge of either RMAing the mainboard, or just selling the platform and just switch for a 9900k. And trust me I don't have the money to do that atm ... but swear to God ...
> 
> Anyways please help me debug this. Any info/help/ideea/suggestion is welcome.
> 
> PS. ram is in slot a2/b2; BIOS: F11
> 
> Thank you.


I see your Twrrd timing is at 3, could you try 4? I could not get my memory stable above 3000, until I increased this timing to 4.


----------



## KelSceptic

athkatla said:


> Read the sticker on the DIMM and let us know the version number.
> 
> Version 4.31 is Samsung B-die
> Version 4.32 is Samsung. Taiphoon burner will report it as B-die but it's not.
> 
> 
> Sent from my BLA-L29 using Tapatalk


Right on, 4.32, so not B-die. Then, what should I put in DRAM Calculator as memory type, S, D/E etc. ?

Thanks for enlightening me, athkatla!


----------



## athkatla

Use Samsung OEM in Ryzen calc.

Fast preset suggests TRC at 54 but most likely you won't be stable.

To save time start with the following settings:

ram voltage at Auto or 1.35
Xmp profile 1
TRC 55
Gear down mode enabled
Command rate 1t




Sent from my BLA-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ownedj00

Metalhead79 said:


> I need some help. I cannot update beyond the F2 BIOS on my motherboard without getting constant BSODs during Windows loading or shortly after Windows loads.
> 
> Setup is as follows:
> 
> Gigabyte Auros Elite X570 Wifi
> Ryzen 5 3600
> G.Skill Trident Z 3600mhz RAM (is on the QVL)
> MSI Gaming X Trio RTX 2080
> Seasonic Focus 750w PSU
> Intel 660p NVME SSD
> 
> Here's my problem. I built this system back in late August and the motherboad shipped with the F1 BIOS. I've been able to update to the F2 BIOS, but if I use any BIOS after that - F3A, F3B, F10, F11 it will update the BIOS just fine and after the systems reboots I can get into the BIOS and mess around without issue. However, when the system boots to Windows it will either BSOD during loading or within 60 seconds of booting to desktop. The BSOD error messages are all over the place. No settings in BIOS are changed after updating. This is all default settings. Loading into safe mode BSODs after a minute as well.
> 
> I cannot reinstall Windows, either. When I try on a BIOS newer than F2 it will crash shortly after loading the installation setup. I thougt maybe it was an issue with the BIOS not liking my NVME SSD, so I tried installing Windows on a backup HDD I have and had the same issue - BSOD shortly after the installation setup screen came up.
> 
> I replaced the RAM a week ago, thinking maybe that was the issue. I was using a set of G.Skill Ripjaws that were not on the QVL. They would pass memtest86 on the F1/F2 BIOS without issue, but would show errors when on F11. I am now using G.Skill Trident Z 3600mhz ram that is on the QVL, but it is behaving the same.
> 
> On the F2 BIOS the system is perfectly stable.
> I'm convinced there is a BIOS setting change that occurs on F3A and newer that is causing the issue, but for the life of me I have no idea what it is. Does anyone have any insight at all into what might be causing this?


I'm, not sure what it is with Gskill ram but ive had my ram not pass memtest and throw lots of errors but after using it for about a month all my problems went away without changing bios. Don't ask me why this happened but i'm now running it on a 3900X x570 master without any problems at all.


----------



## KelSceptic

athkatla said:


> Use Samsung OEM in Ryzen calc.
> 
> Fast preset suggests TRC at 54 but most likely you won't be stable.
> 
> To save time start with the following settings:
> 
> ram voltage at Auto or 1.35
> Xmp profile 1
> TRC 55
> Gear down mode enabled
> Command rate 1t
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my BLA-L29 using Tapatalk



[Fri Dec 27 03:22:47 2019]
FATAL ERROR: Resulting sum was 326349777227238.6, expected: 388166956283073
Hardware failure detected, consult stress.txt file.
FATAL ERROR: Rounding was 0.5, expected less than 0.4
Hardware failure detected, consult stress.txt file.
This during smallest FFTs

And an APC INDEX MISSMATCH when I was trying to do a Small FFTs.

It is a catastrophe. Gonna try to raise ram voltage to 1.375 and see if it still crashes.


LE: 1.38 ram voltage:
[Fri Dec 27 03:32:36 2019]
FATAL ERROR: Rounding was 0.498046875, expected less than 0.4
Hardware failure detected, consult stress.txt file.
FATAL ERROR: Rounding was 0.5, expected less than 0.4
Hardware failure detected, consult stress.txt file.


LLE: ok, so I've set the ram to stock 2133Mhz, everything in bios to factory. Prime95 still does this on the same workers every time:
[Fri Dec 27 03:40:54 2019]
FATAL ERROR: Resulting sum was 381247196186108.6, expected: 457906064591657.4
Hardware failure detected, consult stress.txt file.
FATAL ERROR: Rounding was 0.48828125, expected less than 0.4
Hardware failure detected, consult stress.txt file.


LLLLLE: did some extensive reading and it seems that broken cores in ryzen 3000 is a common thing, so I guess I will RMA the CPU since core 3 it always fail in prime95.


LLLLLLLE: in Prime95 26.6 there are no failures. Damn it, I've forgot about the issue with Prime95 avx instrunctions, temperatures and so on. So the system seems stable at 3200CL16 ... I hope. Thank you and have a Merry Christmas.


----------



## Acertified

I am using G.Skill Ripjaws 3600MHz 32GB (2 X 16GB) which is NOT on the QVL list and it works perfectly. It is actually Hynix C-Die according to Thaiphoon


----------



## rissie

Spent the better part of a few days trying to optimise my RAM finally.

I have the budget friendlier GSkill Trident Z Neo (Hynix). F4-3600C16-16GTZNC (16GB x 2)

I've settled at 16-19-16-20-24-44-1 at 3800. I'm using 1.42 in the bios. I've noticed that if I don't tweak secondary timings I'm stable at 1.36V but bumping up the Vdimm to 1.39 improves bandwidth performance.

When I tighten secondary timings, AIDA's results are a lot more inconsistent.

In any case, since there are a few users with this, hopefully this is helpful:

tWR 12
tCWL 14
tRRD_S 4
tRRD_L 6
tWTR_S 4
tWTR_L 12
tRFC 484 (this is the main setting that required a bump in vdimm. At 490 I'm stable at just 1.36VDimm)
tRTP 8
tFAW 16
tRDRD_SCL 4
tWRWR_SCL 4
CMD 1
GDM disabled

Other things I've noted. I test my ram in memtest before booting windows because I'm just too lazy reinstalling windows. If you're playing with secondary timings, test number 7 is the one to fail fast. If you're testing primary timings, test 4 and 5. Do those before you run everything when you're finalized with your settings.

My latency seems to be stuck at 65. To go below I need to do all core or per ccd overclocking which will drop it to 64.4/64.5

Hope the above helps and happy holidays!

https://valid.x86.fr/6pzzgj


----------



## Spectre73

rissie said:


> Spent the better part of a few days trying to optimise my RAM finally.
> 
> I have the budget friendlier GSkill Trident Z Neo (Hynix). F4-3600C16-16GTZNC (16GB x 2)
> 
> I've settled at 16-19-16-20-24-44-1 at 3800. I'm using 1.42 in the bios. I've noticed that if I don't tweak secondary timings I'm stable at 1.36V but bumping up the Vdimm to 1.39 improves bandwidth performance.
> 
> When I tighten secondary timings, AIDA's results are a lot more inconsistent.
> 
> In any case, since there are a few users with this, hopefully this is helpful:
> 
> tWR 12
> tCWL 14
> tRRD_S 4
> tRRD_L 6
> tWTR_S 4
> tWTR_L 12
> tRFC 484 (this is the main setting that required a bump in vdimm. At 490 I'm stable at just 1.36VDimm)
> tRTP 8
> tFAW 16
> tRDRD_SCL 4
> tWRWR_SCL 4
> CMD 1
> GDM disabled
> 
> Other things I've noted. I test my ram in memtest before booting windows because I'm just too lazy reinstalling windows. If you're playing with secondary timings, test number 7 is the one to fail fast. If you're testing primary timings, test 4 and 5. Do those before you run everything when you're finalized with your settings.
> 
> My latency seems to be stuck at 65. To go below I need to do all core or per ccd overclocking which will drop it to 64.4/64.5
> 
> Hope the above helps and happy holidays!


These are some impressive numbers for the memory. Can you tell me your voltages, especially vddg, vddp and soc?


----------



## rastaviper

Frietkot Louis said:


> Couldn't boot @ higher or not completely stable in a longer stress test ?
> 
> I've done a silly thing and bought some B-Die 2x8 to play with and it seems that they really don't like temps higher than ~50 degrees on-dimm sensor, start producing errors unless I lower temps with my small noctua fans on them or lower clocks.


Did u really see the RAM temp to be close to 50 degrees?
Mine ran at 1.42v at 3733 16-15-15 and never saw more than 25-30 degrees, according to the HW monitor.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


----------



## rissie

Spectre73 said:


> These are some impressive numbers for the memory. Can you tell me your voltages, especially vddg, vddp and soc?


Those are all auto now  . I wanted to tweak Vddg ccd and Vddp but it's just hard to tell what it is before adjusting in the bios. Voltage tweaking apart from Vcore, vsoc and Vdimm is something the Gigabyte bios could do with a big improvement.

In Ryzen Master, Vsoc is 1.1; CLD0 Vddp 0.9976; CLD0 Vddg 1.0477


----------



## Frietkot Louis

rastaviper said:


> Did u really see the RAM temp to be close to 50 degrees?
> Mine ran at 1.42v at 3733 16-15-15 and never saw more than 25-30 degrees, according to the HW monitor.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


Yes the temps were above 50 degrees for the B-Die and around 45 for my CJR die (but here I am using a temperature meter from the motherboard so it's probably hotter than that.

Please note that I'm using karhu ram test which hammers the RAM more than other tests as far as I know.

Also, in order to reach these temps I also ran OCCT to warm up the case, but my goal was to really test the worst case and lower my timings a bit to have something that is always 100% stable


----------



## bluechris

FYI guys. If anyone is using Corsair Link or Icue software in conjuction with the HWINFO (i saw that in latest beta but i suppose it huppens in previous versions) then Corsair software goes crazy and this is bad if you control fans in there like i do. Fans appear and disapear constantly.


----------



## d0x

GBT-MatthewH said:


> We are aware of the issue and working on it.


Any updates on the ERP+WiFi issue?


----------



## Medizinmann

Frietkot Louis said:


> Yes the temps were above 50 degrees for the B-Die and around 45 for my CJR die (but here I am using a temperature meter from the motherboard so it's probably hotter than that.
> 
> Please note that I'm using karhu ram test which hammers the RAM more than other tests as far as I know.
> 
> Also, in order to reach these temps I also ran OCCT to warm up the case, but my goal was to really test the worst case and lower my timings a bit to have something that is always 100% stable



Hi,

I finally and unbelievably got the jump to 3600 MHz on RAM. :thumb:
And you are right - in long-term testing with karhu I get errors, when DRAM temps go over 50°C. I had to ramp up the fans above the RAM a little to compensate as I had to raise voltage a little more to get 3600 MHz stable…and therefore higher temps.
But don’t ask me what exactly is so different now – the settings now are settings I tried before – and back than I couldn’t even post.
Anyway – seems stable now…

Greetings,
Medizinmann


----------



## Cruizer A219

*Help, resetting on stress tests*

EDIT: I solved/worked-around after 3 steps (unsure which did trick): 

1) setting XMP Frequency Level to 1 or 2 (will not even post at L3) so infinity fabric is 1600-1700 (tho it should be 1800 w my RAM kit), 

2) setting Load Line Calibrations: CPU medium, SOC med, Overvolt prot max, PWF auto, 

3) setting "Power down enable" to disable (under AMD CBS Dram Cont Config). 

...



Every CPU or RAM test we run eventually causes the pc to reboot (P95, CPUz, Intel burn, memtest86...) usually within 5 minutes of stressing and despite very cool temps and no memory errors found. Hoping you guys can steer my son and I toward a solution or what to try next. 

I HAVE been reading this forum for a few months in prep for our Christmas day x570 build together. While a lot was over my head, I DID learn a few things and I note them below. Currently, I disabled XMP to get it running while I seek a real solution (it also appeared stable with XMP enabled but Core Perf Boost disabled/slow clocks). 

At first boot, I flashed to F11. Per advice in this forum: RAM is in A2/B2, voltage to 1.35, XMP on, CSM off, PBO off, Fastboot off, Spread Spectrum off, PCIe=Gen3. Most everything else set to Auto. Installed Windows and updated to latest chipset drivers from AMD site and other needed drivers from Gigabyte. I did NOT install Ryzen Master nor any of the Gigabyte App Center apps. 

I have since tried F10 bios and variations of these or other settings with no success... higher ram volts (up to 1.4 or left auto), PBO on, and once tried entering manual timings from Dram calc (unsuccessful, for this novice). I have reseated the Ram sticks and swapped their positions (next will try with only one stick at a time) Also tried a few settings related to PSU, but I am out of ideas. 

Any advice is GREATLY appreciated! 

RAM Gskill F4 3600C16 8GVKC (Thaiphoon labeled it Hynix D die)
Aorus x570 Pro Wifi
Ryzen 3700x water cooled with Aorus 240 AIO (fyi, clocks hit around 4.4 max)
Aorus Gen4 SSD 1T
Aorus RTX 2080 Waterforce
Seasonic PX 750


----------



## matthew87

KelSceptic said:


> [Fri Dec 27 03:22:47 2019]
> FATAL ERROR: Resulting sum was 326349777227238.6, expected: 388166956283073
> Hardware failure detected, consult stress.txt file.
> FATAL ERROR: Rounding was 0.5, expected less than 0.4
> Hardware failure detected, consult stress.txt file.
> This during smallest FFTs


Have you tried running the memory at its stock XMP settings without overclocking or manual adjustment?


----------



## KelSceptic

matthew87 said:


> Have you tried running the memory at its stock XMP settings without overclocking or manual adjustment?


Yes, I've tried couple of minutes after posting that, then I've edited the post. The CPU is running fine, just in Prime95 29 the 3rd core fails from the start of the test, like 1-5 seconds. In Prime95 26.6 all cores are running normally.
I've read about a couple of users that have submited RMA for the CPUs because of the same issues, and AMD sent them new CPUs that work in Prime95 without any problems.
But since I've been playing games in the past 5 months, and my only problem was memory related BSOD at XMP and so on. That's why for 5 months, until BIOS F10, I've played with ram set at 2133Mhz.
Ryzen2 = Intel POWER but =/= Intel QUALITY.


----------



## matthew87

KelSceptic said:


> Yes, I've tried couple of minutes after posting that, then I've edited the post. The CPU is running fine, just in Prime95 29 the 3rd core fails from the start of the test, like 1-5 seconds. In Prime95 26.6 all cores are running normally.
> I've read about a couple of users that have submited RMA for the CPUs because of the same issues, and AMD sent them new CPUs that work in Prime95 without any problems.
> But since I've been playing games in the past 5 months, and my only problem was memory related BSOD at XMP and so on. That's why for 5 months, until BIOS F10, I've played with ram set at 2133Mhz.
> Ryzen2 = Intel POWER but =/= Intel QUALITY.


I wouldn't agree that it's a quality issue, both Intel and AMD have the odd dud processor that needs to be RMA'd and somehow made its way through validation.

Clearly there's something wrong with your system that goes beyond RAM. Your issue has persisted over two different make and model memory kits, and despite your latest RAM kit being listed as QVL for your board it's still problematic. Stock XMP or manual, nothing you do can get your memory stable. 

Given all this, faulty board or CPU seems the most likely culprits. 

My suggestions:

1. Try removing and re-seating your CPU into the motherboard socket. Rare, but i have seen instances where the board pin contacts and the CPU were a bit 'iffy', and re-seating the CPU resolved issues with unstable RAM. 
2. Disconnect and reconnected all power cables going to the board, just in case one is a little lose. I had one instance where my 5v rail was dodgy and dropping under load and causing instability, turned out the way the 24 pin power cable was bent to connect to the motherboard was the cause and straightening it out solved the issue. 
3. Try a Prime95 in-place small FFT run with a single stick of RAM at 2133mhz. In-place Small FFT basically hammers the CPU and not ram, if Prime 95 still fails in this test i'd say faulty CPU.


----------



## rissie

Metalhead79 said:


> I need some help. I cannot update beyond the F2 BIOS on my motherboard without getting constant BSODs during Windows loading or shortly after Windows loads.
> 
> Setup is as follows:
> 
> Gigabyte Auros Elite X570 Wifi
> Ryzen 5 3600
> G.Skill Trident Z 3600mhz RAM (is on the QVL)
> MSI Gaming X Trio RTX 2080
> Seasonic Focus 750w PSU
> Intel 660p NVME SSD
> 
> Here's my problem. I built this system back in late August and the motherboad shipped with the F1 BIOS. I've been able to update to the F2 BIOS, but if I use any BIOS after that - F3A, F3B, F10, F11 it will update the BIOS just fine and after the systems reboots I can get into the BIOS and mess around without issue. However, when the system boots to Windows it will either BSOD during loading or within 60 seconds of booting to desktop. The BSOD error messages are all over the place. No settings in BIOS are changed after updating. This is all default settings. Loading into safe mode BSODs after a minute as well.
> 
> I cannot reinstall Windows, either. When I try on a BIOS newer than F2 it will crash shortly after loading the installation setup. I thougt maybe it was an issue with the BIOS not liking my NVME SSD, so I tried installing Windows on a backup HDD I have and had the same issue - BSOD shortly after the installation setup screen came up.
> 
> I replaced the RAM a week ago, thinking maybe that was the issue. I was using a set of G.Skill Ripjaws that were not on the QVL. They would pass memtest86 on the F1/F2 BIOS without issue, but would show errors when on F11. I am now using G.Skill Trident Z 3600mhz ram that is on the QVL, but it is behaving the same.
> 
> On the F2 BIOS the system is perfectly stable.
> I'm convinced there is a BIOS setting change that occurs on F3A and newer that is causing the issue, but for the life of me I have no idea what it is. Does anyone have any insight at all into what might be causing this?


Did you manage to solve the issue? If it was stable in F2 and nothing after, it's likely that it's memory sub timings related. Are you running XMP mode in F2? If so, are you doing it for the F11 bios? I would suggest at least F10 or F11 to use. Both those bios helped me reach 1900 IF whereas before it wouldn't even post. I've never had issues with my Gksill CJRs in XMP and they were good at XMP all the way up to 3733. In memtest, what errors are you getting on F10 and F11? Let me know what tests failed. I've recently been messing with memtest tweaking my RAM and may be able to help.


----------



## Nijo

Maybe interesting in this RAM vs. Heat - Discussion.


----------



## pschorr1123

Metalhead79 said:


> I need some help. I cannot update beyond the F2 BIOS on my motherboard without getting constant BSODs during Windows loading or shortly after Windows loads.
> 
> Setup is as follows:
> 
> Gigabyte Auros Elite X570 Wifi
> Ryzen 5 3600
> G.Skill Trident Z 3600mhz RAM (is on the QVL)
> MSI Gaming X Trio RTX 2080
> Seasonic Focus 750w PSU
> Intel 660p NVME SSD
> 
> Here's my problem. I built this system back in late August and the motherboad shipped with the F1 BIOS. I've been able to update to the F2 BIOS, but if I use any BIOS after that - F3A, F3B, F10, F11 it will update the BIOS just fine and after the systems reboots I can get into the BIOS and mess around without issue. However, when the system boots to Windows it will either BSOD during loading or within 60 seconds of booting to desktop. The BSOD error messages are all over the place. No settings in BIOS are changed after updating. This is all default settings. Loading into safe mode BSODs after a minute as well.
> 
> I cannot reinstall Windows, either. When I try on a BIOS newer than F2 it will crash shortly after loading the installation setup. I thougt maybe it was an issue with the BIOS not liking my NVME SSD, so I tried installing Windows on a backup HDD I have and had the same issue - BSOD shortly after the installation setup screen came up.
> 
> I replaced the RAM a week ago, thinking maybe that was the issue. I was using a set of G.Skill Ripjaws that were not on the QVL. They would pass memtest86 on the F1/F2 BIOS without issue, but would show errors when on F11. I am now using G.Skill Trident Z 3600mhz ram that is on the QVL, but it is behaving the same.
> 
> On the F2 BIOS the system is perfectly stable.
> I'm convinced there is a BIOS setting change that occurs on F3A and newer that is causing the issue, but for the life of me I have no idea what it is. Does anyone have any insight at all into what might be causing this?


Just a thought

With every newer bios version I have noticed that the "stock" XMP sub timings have changed and have been tightened in most cases. This can be an issue if one were to just load XMP and not document all of the timings via Ryzen Master. 

Normal rules of memory OC are if you change just 1 setting then you must run memory stability tests to validate that system is stable.

My advice to you if you haven't already done this is to load up your F2 bios load up XMP profile and document all of the Ram timings via RM then switch over to a newer bios and manually enter in every timing and test. If anything it will at least rule out you RAM timings as an issue.

Also make sure you also manually set your DDR voltage >= 1.35 as there was a bug where it would remain at 1.2 once you loaded XMP profile

Also be sure you are using ram slots 2 and 4 for 2 sticks. Going from left to right starting at the CPU. With these daisy chain topology boards using the wrong 2 slots will cause lots of issues even inability to post


----------



## ChiTownButcher

Since App center causes a problem with a lost code what does the hive recommend to monitor CPU and GPU temps?


----------



## Medizinmann

ChiTownButcher said:


> Since App center causes a problem with a lost code what does the hive recommend to monitor CPU and GPU temps?



HWInfo64
https://www.hwinfo.com/download/

I always use latest beta.

Greetings,
Medizinmann


----------



## Medizinmann

Nijo said:


> Maybe interesting in this RAM vs. Heat - Discussion.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iCD0ih4qzHw


Well, yes, everything very true... 
As I said - I had to compensate and increase fan speeds. 
The time-consuming thing is to find the sweet spot between stability, performance and low noise.
…and to be honest – in every day use this isn’t usually an issue for me – as nothing hammers RAM as much as karhu and it is usually well below 40°C – only with running karhu for an extended period of time I get temps higher than 40°C and depending on fan speeds over 50°C and inevitably errors…

The good solution would be to watercool the RAM – but I am not willing to go this route right now…may be some day…

Greetings,
Medizinmann


----------



## V1TRU

d0x said:


> Any updates on the ERP+WiFi issue?


Yeah, I solved it disabling bluetooth energy save in Windows peripherals settings.

But in others cases they had to RMA the mobo. Give it a try


----------



## Frietkot Louis

Medizinmann said:


> Well, yes, everything very true...
> As I said - I had to compensate and increase fan speeds.
> The time-consuming thing is to find the sweet spot between stability, performance and low noise.
> …and to be honest – in every day use this isn’t usually an issue for me – as nothing hammers RAM as much as karhu and it is usually well below 40°C – only with running karhu for an extended period of time I get temps higher than 40°C and depending on fan speeds over 50°C and inevitably errors…
> 
> The good solution would be to watercool the RAM – but I am not willing to go this route right now…may be some day…
> 
> Greetings,
> Medizinmann


Talk about time consuming haha ! I've spent weeks on that because I always had the odd error after 10000% or so in Karhu and being OCD about it and retrying ... which takes another xxxx hours. Not good for the mental health.
Now I just add as much heat as possible and lower the clocks/timing up to a point where it's stable, mem benchmarks will be slightly worse but for some the sweet spot is superb performance but not 100% stable. For me it's more the other way around but I can't resist trying to tweak a little from time to time - after I forgot about previous frustrations.
Congrats on your 3600 DRAM, with my triple ranks I have to lower from 3733 to 3600 (3620 with BCLK 101.11) so I'm still contemplating to remove the B-Dies for a future build since I really don't need 48 GIGs 

[EDIT] not going to watercool it. I have very bad experiences with trying to do plumbing in my house  P)


----------



## Frietkot Louis

BTW I have ditched 1usmus power plan for the moment even though it looks very good in benchmarks it kind of seem to kill interactive desktop usage.

I noticed some youtube stutter from time to time and it was absolutely awful interactively while running a karhu 12-thread ramtest (affinity set to use 1 thread on each core), after selecting the AMD power plans it went away for the most part. And I never saw any stutter again in normal usage.

As always, I might be wrong but if anybody feels he want to test the same feel free  Cheers.


----------



## d0x

V1TRU said:


> Yeah, I solved it disabling bluetooth energy save in Windows peripherals settings.
> 
> But in others cases they had to RMA the mobo. Give it a try



Unfortunately this didn't work on my board


----------



## FranZe

rissie said:


> Spent the better part of a few days trying to optimise my RAM finally.
> 
> I have the budget friendlier GSkill Trident Z Neo (Hynix). F4-3600C16-16GTZNC (16GB x 2)
> 
> I've settled at 16-19-16-20-24-44-1 at 3800. I'm using 1.42 in the bios. I've noticed that if I don't tweak secondary timings I'm stable at 1.36V but bumping up the Vdimm to 1.39 improves bandwidth performance.
> 
> When I tighten secondary timings, AIDA's results are a lot more inconsistent.
> 
> In any case, since there are a few users with this, hopefully this is helpful:
> 
> tWR 12
> tCWL 14
> tRRD_S 4
> tRRD_L 6
> tWTR_S 4
> tWTR_L 12
> tRFC 484 (this is the main setting that required a bump in vdimm. At 490 I'm stable at just 1.36VDimm)
> tRTP 8
> tFAW 16
> tRDRD_SCL 4
> tWRWR_SCL 4
> CMD 1
> GDM disabled
> 
> Other things I've noted. I test my ram in memtest before booting windows because I'm just too lazy reinstalling windows. If you're playing with secondary timings, test number 7 is the one to fail fast. If you're testing primary timings, test 4 and 5. Do those before you run everything when you're finalized with your settings.
> 
> My latency seems to be stuck at 65. To go below I need to do all core or per ccd overclocking which will drop it to 64.4/64.5
> 
> Hope the above helps and happy holidays!
> 
> https://valid.x86.fr/6pzzgj


Nice number for some "budget" sticks  I do run the same settings except for tRFC that i run on 298. And i run 3733 cl15 @ some higher voltage (will try to lower). Some higher? Right now its 1.45 in bios, when i run Karhu its giving me 46°C. I've decided to stay under the "sweet spot", 3733mhz. 

But impressive numbers. 

Heres my sticks thats cost a little more and its B-die. Not that big different you see.


----------



## ChristianHP

I have crackles in my audio ever since I installed the latest Realtek audio driver for WIN10 1909. This is only fixed after rebooting the system once or twice after the main power on.
Does anyone have the previous audio driver for Aorus PRO or maybe a fix of some sort?


----------



## Metalhead79

rissie said:


> Did you manage to solve the issue? If it was stable in F2 and nothing after, it's likely that it's memory sub timings related. Are you running XMP mode in F2? If so, are you doing it for the F11 bios? I would suggest at least F10 or F11 to use. Both those bios helped me reach 1900 IF whereas before it wouldn't even post. I've never had issues with my Gksill CJRs in XMP and they were good at XMP all the way up to 3733. In memtest, what errors are you getting on F10 and F11? Let me know what tests failed. I've recently been messing with memtest tweaking my RAM and may be able to help.


I use XMP with F2. XMP on or off with F10/F11 exhibits the same crashing behavior. I will run memtest86 later today and get back to you. 



pschorr1123 said:


> Just a thought
> 
> With every newer bios version I have noticed that the "stock" XMP sub timings have changed and have been tightened in most cases. This can be an issue if one were to just load XMP and not document all of the timings via Ryzen Master.
> 
> Normal rules of memory OC are if you change just 1 setting then you must run memory stability tests to validate that system is stable.
> 
> My advice to you if you haven't already done this is to load up your F2 bios load up XMP profile and document all of the Ram timings via RM then switch over to a newer bios and manually enter in every timing and test. If anything it will at least rule out you RAM timings as an issue.
> 
> Also make sure you also manually set your DDR voltage >= 1.35 as there was a bug where it would remain at 1.2 once you loaded XMP profile
> 
> Also be sure you are using ram slots 2 and 4 for 2 sticks. Going from left to right starting at the CPU. With these daisy chain topology boards using the wrong 2 slots will cause lots of issues even inability to post


I'm using slots A2/B2. 

The subtimings were indeed tighter on the F11 BIOS. I input the timings from F2, but have the same crashing behavior. DDR voltage manually set to 1.35v. Even without XMP set it crashes in Windows.


----------



## Nijo

Check the subtimings in F2 with XMP enabled and use the same in F10/F11. AGESA 1.0.0.4 has some better subtimings in XMP (different to earlier versions), which cause some instabilities. Just make a screenshot with Ryzen Master in F2 and go manually on the subtimings in F10/F11.


----------



## rissie

FranZe said:


> Nice number for some "budget" sticks  I do run the same settings except for tRFC that i run on 298. And i run 3733 cl15 @ some higher voltage (will try to lower). Some higher? Right now its 1.45 in bios, when i run Karhu its giving me 46°C. I've decided to stay under the "sweet spot", 3733mhz.
> 
> But impressive numbers.
> 
> Heres my sticks thats cost a little more and its B-die. Not that big different you see.


Those numbers are really very close like you said! I guess the main difference is the latency from cl15? I think the other big difference is the tRFC like you mentioned. There is just no way the Hynix CJRs will go below 484 (well at least at the voltage I want to run it at). B dies are really expensive where I'm at so I guess I'll take being that close  Cheers!


----------



## Medizinmann

Frietkot Louis said:


> Talk about time consuming haha ! I've spent weeks on that because I always had the odd error after 10000% or so in Karhu and being OCD about it and retrying ... which takes another xxxx hours. Not good for the mental health.
> Now I just add as much heat as possible and lower the clocks/timing up to a point where it's stable, mem benchmarks will be slightly worse but for some the sweet spot is superb performance but not 100% stable. For me it's more the other way around but I can't resist trying to tweak a little from time to time - after I forgot about previous frustrations.
> Congrats on your 3600 DRAM, with my triple ranks I have to lower from 3733 to 3600 (3620 with BCLK 101.11) so I'm still contemplating to remove the B-Dies for a future build since I really don't need 48 GIGs


 Well 100% stability is a must for me too - especially since my machine is build for a productive workload (and not only for gaming ). 
But as I already wrote – as long as cooling is sufficient everything is stable – the compromise here is between performance/noise level – I had to ramp up fan speeds to get the system stable when testing memory as I get errors when temps go to high…




> [EDIT] not going to watercool it. I have very bad experiences with trying to do plumbing in my house  P)


As I already have a waterloop including CPU and GPU – it would be only logical to include the RAM – but this is of course extra work and getting off the heatspreader isn’t that easy as they are usually glued together – and extra tubing is needed etc. I thought I could go without it – but as of now I have to life with extra noise for cooling the ram or lower the OC.




Frietkot Louis said:


> BTW I have ditched 1usmus power plan for the moment even though it looks very good in benchmarks it kind of seem to kill interactive desktop usage.
> 
> I noticed some youtube stutter from time to time and it was absolutely awful interactively while running a karhu 12-thread ramtest (affinity set to use 1 thread on each core), after selecting the AMD power plans it went away for the most part. And I never saw any stutter again in normal usage.
> 
> As always, I might be wrong but if anybody feels he want to test the same feel free  Cheers.


As I wrote some time ago - I noted some instabilities under certain circumstances(i.e. BCLK higher than 102 MHz) with 1usmus power plan – numbers in benchmarks are great an I see at least 50-75MHz higher boosts – even up to 4.7GHz.

Greetings,
Medizinmann


----------



## rastaviper

Medizinmann said:


> Well 100% stability is a must for me too - especially since my machine is build for a productive workload (and not only for gaming ).
> But as I already wrote – as long as cooling is sufficient everything is stable – the compromise here is between performance/noise level – I had to ramp up fan speeds to get the system stable when testing memory as I get errors when temps go to high…
> 
> 
> As I already have a waterloop including CPU and GPU – it would be only logical to include the RAM – but this is of course extra work and getting off the heatspreader isn’t that easy as they are usually glued together – and extra tubing is needed etc. I thought I could go without it – but as of now I have to life with extra noise for cooling the ram or lower the OC.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As I wrote some time ago - I noted some instabilities under certain circumstances(i.e. BCLK higher than 102 MHz) with 1usmus power plan – numbers in benchmarks are great an I see at least 50-75MHz higher boosts – even up to 4.7GHz.
> 
> Greetings,
> Medizinmann


You definitely have case cooling issues which are affecting your ram.
Only extreme overclockers are using watercooling for RAM.
And your setup is not even too tight.
Better keep for money for buying some decent pc case, which probably will help with other components as well.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cidious

My Sabrent Rocket 4.0 1TB keeps being weird.. After a reboot and fresh format it does the rated speeds. But 1 reboot further without having touched the drive it get stuck at about 800MB/s.... It's running from an extension card in the botom 4.0/3.0 X4 slot of the X570 Pro Wifi. Any ideas guys? There are no firmware updates for Sabrent.. or drivers... it's just as it is.. Temperature didn't go above 42 degrees so it's definitely not working hard or thermal throttling. 

Samsung 950 Pro 512GB as comparison


----------



## Nighthog

Metalhead79 said:


> I need some help. I cannot update beyond the F2 BIOS on my motherboard without getting constant BSODs during Windows loading or shortly after Windows loads.
> 
> Setup is as follows:
> 
> Gigabyte Auros Elite X570 Wifi
> Ryzen 5 3600
> G.Skill Trident Z 3600mhz RAM (is on the QVL)
> MSI Gaming X Trio RTX 2080
> Seasonic Focus 750w PSU
> Intel 660p NVME SSD
> 
> Here's my problem. I built this system back in late August and the motherboad shipped with the F1 BIOS. I've been able to update to the F2 BIOS, but if I use any BIOS after that - F3A, F3B, F10, F11 it will update the BIOS just fine and after the systems reboots I can get into the BIOS and mess around without issue. However, when the system boots to Windows it will either BSOD during loading or within 60 seconds of booting to desktop. The BSOD error messages are all over the place. No settings in BIOS are changed after updating. This is all default settings. Loading into safe mode BSODs after a minute as well.
> 
> I cannot reinstall Windows, either. When I try on a BIOS newer than F2 it will crash shortly after loading the installation setup. I thougt maybe it was an issue with the BIOS not liking my NVME SSD, so I tried installing Windows on a backup HDD I have and had the same issue - BSOD shortly after the installation setup screen came up.
> 
> I replaced the RAM a week ago, thinking maybe that was the issue. I was using a set of G.Skill Ripjaws that were not on the QVL. They would pass memtest86 on the F1/F2 BIOS without issue, but would show errors when on F11. I am now using G.Skill Trident Z 3600mhz ram that is on the QVL, but it is behaving the same.
> 
> On the F2 BIOS the system is perfectly stable.
> I'm convinced there is a BIOS setting change that occurs on F3A and newer that is causing the issue, but for the life of me I have no idea what it is. Does anyone have any insight at all into what might be causing this?


Try a newer version of Windows install Media. Download a new version if you don't have a recent one to use to install.

I found issues with my 2+year old Win 10 USB install Media but the more recent one I bought within the year worked without issue. There are differences in the builds that cause issues for the older ones with new BIOS versions. Basically some incompatibility between the "old way" and the new versions. You either use both old BIOS and old Media or you switch to both new. 
Upgrading from a old Media to more new Win 10 doesn't fix issues. You need a fresh new install. If you upgrade the old incompatible things stay around causing issues.

I noticed this as I had issues with my old install upgraded and then kept getting weird Win 10 corruption even if all was stable when I switched to my X570 build from my older B350->X470->upgrade path keeping my Win 10 install directly transferred. There were no immediate "issues" but they came around like a month later. And new installs with the Old media triggered the issue instantly. Blue screens and crashes almost instantly when I upgraded some drivers and to 2019 builds of Win 10. 2018 builds or earlier worked alright. 

All issues vanished instantly when I used the more recent install Media from the year that installed a 2019 build directly. Never had those issues again. And it fixed various "issues" with Win 10 that didn't want to work earlier.


----------



## JJJJMM

Cidious said:


> My Sabrent Rocket 4.0 1TB keeps being weird.. After a reboot and fresh format it does the rated speeds. But 1 reboot further without having touched the drive it get stuck at about 800MB/s.... It's running from an extension card in the botom 4.0/3.0 X4 slot of the X570 Pro Wifi. Any ideas guys? There are no firmware updates for Sabrent.. or drivers... it's just as it is.. Temperature didn't go above 42 degrees so it's definitely not working hard or thermal throttling.
> 
> Samsung 950 Pro 512GB as comparison





I have been working with Sabrent for the last month or more on a Sabrent Rocket 4.0 1TB Gen 4.0 NVMe SSD. The problem is write issues falling four fold to @ 1,000 MB/s. The Sabrent drive is reported to be the same Phison drive as the Corsair MP600 and the discussion thread documenting the problem is
https://forum.corsair.com/v3/showthread.php?t=189618

As you can see from the end of that thread there is a question currently if Windows drive optimization or BIOS tuning may be the culprit. Sabrent is working on a firmware update and I've been able to try a beta but it didn't help the problem. 

FYI


----------



## Cidious

JJJJMM said:


> Cidious said:
> 
> 
> 
> My Sabrent Rocket 4.0 1TB keeps being weird.. After a reboot and fresh format it does the rated speeds. But 1 reboot further without having touched the drive it get stuck at about 800MB/s.... It's running from an extension card in the botom 4.0/3.0 X4 slot of the X570 Pro Wifi. Any ideas guys? There are no firmware updates for Sabrent.. or drivers... it's just as it is.. Temperature didn't go above 42 degrees so it's definitely not working hard or thermal throttling.
> 
> Samsung 950 Pro 512GB as comparison
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have been working with Sabrent for the last month or more on a Sabrent Rocket 4.0 1TB Gen 4.0 NVMe SSD. The problem is write issues falling four fold to @ 1,000 MB/s. The Sabrent drive is reported to be the same Phison drive as the Corsair MP600 and the discussion thread documenting the problem is
> https://forum.corsair.com/v3/showthread.php?t=189618
> 
> As you can see from the end of that thread there is a question currently if Windows drive optimization or BIOS tuning may be the culprit. Sabrent is working on a firmware update and I've been able to try a beta but it didn't help the problem.
> 
> FYI
Click to expand...

Thanks for the reply mate. I'm not experiencing the same issue as described in the Corsair thread. In my case the PCIE 4.0 X4 slot seems to be bandwidth limiting to 1.0 or 2.0 after a reboot. If I'd format the drive. Speeds is restored. If I get the low speeds and reboot. Often speed is restored too. But without noticeable cause it will limit itself again while my other drives keep running strong. 

I might want to try the others slots than the bottom x4 one to see if the problem persists. PCI gen option is bios is set to Auto. Haven't looked into the other pcie options yet. I have a feeling its more a motherboard bios issue in my case. But I'm looking forward to a firmware update. I was afraid they didn't care much since. No firmware updates or software available on their website other than the cluster size thingy.


----------



## Ownedj00

Is anyone running Gigabyte ram on their X570 boards? any problems at all considering its not on the QVL?


----------



## Moparman

Ownedj00 said:


> Is anyone running Gigabyte ram on their X570 boards? any problems at all considering its not on the QVL?



I'm not running it but I find the QVL lists to be a load of crap. All they are is just a list of hardware they had in the lab to test with. I have been testing a few odd ball brands lately with my Z390 and x570 boards like Vcolor and OLOy and had zero issues.


----------



## Ownedj00

Moparman said:


> I'm not running it but I find the QVL lists to be a load of crap. All they are is just a list of hardware they had in the lab to test with. I have been testing a few odd ball brands lately with my Z390 and x570 boards like Vcolor and OLOy and had zero issues.


Thanks the only problem is i wish they did 32gb in 2 sticks but they only do 2X8gb sticks so ill have to run 4X8gb sticks to get the 32gb i want


----------



## Moparman

Why not buy a 2x16gb kit?? or better yet get 2 of these https://www.newegg.com/team-16gb-288-pin-ddr4-sdram/p/N82E16820313712 

I run them in all my riggs. My X570 has 4x8gb of those at [email protected] with no issue


----------



## Medizinmann

rastaviper said:


> You definitely have case cooling issues which are affecting your ram.
> Only extreme overclockers are using watercooling for RAM.
> And your setup is not even too tight.
> Better keep for money for buying some decent pc case, which probably will help with other components as well.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk



Well - I would say that the case I use a Phanteks Eclipse P600s is a pretty decent case...
http://www.phanteks.com/Eclipse-P600s.html
...and I already use the high airflow config.

And yes - I think the RAM should work without watercooling it - but as I already have a waterloop installed - adding the RAM would be a possibility.
And a quick look at Alphacools homepage tells me that the cost IMHO are actually not to unreasonable….
The main goal is a silent PC while being able to still get a lot of power including a decent OC on my GPU, full power from my CPU and at least some moderate OC on RAM.

BTW: I dropped back from 3600 to 3540 MHz and was able to drop DRAM Voltage to 1.42V – and now could drop fan speeds again to 500 RPM. In the end I will settle for this for now…:thumb:

Greetings,
Medizinmann


----------



## rissie

Cruizer A219 said:


> EDIT: I solved/worked-around after 3 steps (unsure which did trick):
> 
> 1) setting XMP Frequency Level to 1 or 2 (will not even post at L3) so infinity fabric is 1600-1700 (tho it should be 1800 w my RAM kit),
> 
> 2) setting Load Line Calibrations: CPU medium, SOC med, Overvolt prot max, PWF auto,
> 
> 3) setting "Power down enable" to disable (under AMD CBS Dram Cont Config).
> 
> ...
> 
> 
> 
> Every CPU or RAM test we run eventually causes the pc to reboot (P95, CPUz, Intel burn, memtest86...) usually within 5 minutes of stressing and despite very cool temps and no memory errors found. Hoping you guys can steer my son and I toward a solution or what to try next.
> 
> I HAVE been reading this forum for a few months in prep for our Christmas day x570 build together. While a lot was over my head, I DID learn a few things and I note them below. Currently, I disabled XMP to get it running while I seek a real solution (it also appeared stable with XMP enabled but Core Perf Boost disabled/slow clocks).
> 
> At first boot, I flashed to F11. Per advice in this forum: RAM is in A2/B2, voltage to 1.35, XMP on, CSM off, PBO off, Fastboot off, Spread Spectrum off, PCIe=Gen3. Most everything else set to Auto. Installed Windows and updated to latest chipset drivers from AMD site and other needed drivers from Gigabyte. I did NOT install Ryzen Master nor any of the Gigabyte App Center apps.
> 
> I have since tried F10 bios and variations of these or other settings with no success... higher ram volts (up to 1.4 or left auto), PBO on, and once tried entering manual timings from Dram calc (unsuccessful, for this novice). I have reseated the Ram sticks and swapped their positions (next will try with only one stick at a time) Also tried a few settings related to PSU, but I am out of ideas.
> 
> Any advice is GREATLY appreciated!
> 
> RAM Gskill F4 3600C16 8GVKC (Thaiphoon labeled it Hynix D die)
> Aorus x570 Pro Wifi
> Ryzen 3700x water cooled with Aorus 240 AIO (fyi, clocks hit around 4.4 max)
> Aorus Gen4 SSD 1T
> Aorus RTX 2080 Waterforce
> Seasonic PX 750


Noticed that no one replied to you after you managed to fix your issues (congrats!). Just a note that you can actually set IF to 1800 in the AMD overclocking menu. 

As your RAM's stock timings are similar to mine, you could probably try my primary settings (or secondary timings if you have time to tweak) I shared previously when you feel more adventurous


----------



## Cidious

Cruizer A219 said:


> EDIT: I solved/worked-around after 3 steps (unsure which did trick):
> 
> 1) setting XMP Frequency Level to 1 or 2 (will not even post at L3) so infinity fabric is 1600-1700 (tho it should be 1800 w my RAM kit),
> 
> 2) setting Load Line Calibrations: CPU medium, SOC med, Overvolt prot max, PWF auto,
> 
> 3) setting "Power down enable" to disable (under AMD CBS Dram Cont Config).
> 
> ...
> 
> 
> 
> Every CPU or RAM test we run eventually causes the pc to reboot (P95, CPUz, Intel burn, memtest86...) usually within 5 minutes of stressing and despite very cool temps and no memory errors found. Hoping you guys can steer my son and I toward a solution or what to try next.
> 
> I HAVE been reading this forum for a few months in prep for our Christmas day x570 build together. While a lot was over my head, I DID learn a few things and I note them below. Currently, I disabled XMP to get it running while I seek a real solution (it also appeared stable with XMP enabled but Core Perf Boost disabled/slow clocks).
> 
> At first boot, I flashed to F11. Per advice in this forum: RAM is in A2/B2, voltage to 1.35, XMP on, CSM off, PBO off, Fastboot off, Spread Spectrum off, PCIe=Gen3. Most everything else set to Auto. Installed Windows and updated to latest chipset drivers from AMD site and other needed drivers from Gigabyte. I did NOT install Ryzen Master nor any of the Gigabyte App Center apps.
> 
> I have since tried F10 bios and variations of these or other settings with no success... higher ram volts (up to 1.4 or left auto), PBO on, and once tried entering manual timings from Dram calc (unsuccessful, for this novice). I have reseated the Ram sticks and swapped their positions (next will try with only one stick at a time) Also tried a few settings related to PSU, but I am out of ideas.
> 
> Any advice is GREATLY appreciated!
> 
> RAM Gskill F4 3600C16 8GVKC (Thaiphoon labeled it Hynix D die)
> Aorus x570 Pro Wifi
> Ryzen 3700x water cooled with Aorus 240 AIO (fyi, clocks hit around 4.4 max)
> Aorus Gen4 SSD 1T
> Aorus RTX 2080 Waterforce
> Seasonic PX 750


Tip of the year that solved it for my Pro WiFi is setting vsoc/nb LLC to turbo and vsoc 1.1 vddg 1050. If I would drop vsoc LLC to high I would get reboots again. 

With VSOC LLC on highest setting and those voltage I can run 1900 IF no problem. Anything lower it will reboot like you described.


----------



## ryouiki

Anyone have any ideas on WHEA errors I am getting:



Code:


Event 19 - WHEA Logger:

A corrected hardware error has occurred.

Reported by component: Processor Core
Error Source: Corrected Machine Check
Error Type: Bus/Interconnect Error
Processor APIC ID: 0

I can't quite figure out what is causing these. They only seem to happen when the system goes from actual utilization into idle state... I can for example run stress tests/benchmarks/games for days without seeing these, and then once I exit and system goes into idle they will show up occasionally (maybe one every few days).

My first thought was this was related to SOC voltage/running 1900 IF/MCLK.


----------



## Ownedj00

Moparman said:


> Why not buy a 2x16gb kit?? or better yet get 2 of these https://www.newegg.com/team-16gb-288-pin-ddr4-sdram/p/N82E16820313712
> 
> I run them in all my riggs. My X570 has 4x8gb of those at [email protected] with no issue


Not available in Australia


----------



## rastaviper

Medizinmann said:


> Well - I would say that the case I use a Phanteks Eclipse P600s is a pretty decent case...
> http://www.phanteks.com/Eclipse-P600s.html
> ...and I already use the high airflow config.
> 
> And yes - I think the RAM should work without watercooling it - but as I already have a waterloop installed - adding the RAM would be a possibility.
> And a quick look at Alphacools homepage tells me that the cost IMHO are actually not to unreasonable….
> The main goal is a silent PC while being able to still get a lot of power including a decent OC on my GPU, full power from my CPU and at least some moderate OC on RAM.
> 
> BTW: I dropped back from 3600 to 3540 MHz and was able to drop DRAM Voltage to 1.42V – and now could drop fan speeds again to 500 RPM. In the end I will settle for this for now…:thumb:
> 
> Greetings,
> Medizinmann


Well decent RAM modules come with heatsinks and achieve high performance anyway without any extra cooling.
Check how many posts are out there with 3200 modules hitting 3700-3800 with low subtimings and without any extra cooling.

And 1.42v is nothing special for the RAM. I have the same for daily 3733mhz 16-15-15 and never see any temp higher then 30-35 degrees.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Medizinmann

rastaviper said:


> Well decent RAM modules come with heatsinks and achieve high performance anyway without any extra cooling.
> Check how many posts are out there with 3200 modules hitting 3700-3800 with low subtimings and without any extra cooling.
> 
> And 1.42v is nothing special for the RAM. I have the same for daily 3733mhz 16-15-15 and never see any temp higher then 30-35 degrees.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


Yes - my RAM-modules have heatsinks - that is why I see a hassle to use watercooling on them since I would have to remove these...
Well it is hard to OC with 4 modules than 2...as I said I was able to get my modules (G.Skill Samdung B-die, rated [email protected]) to 3600 @ CL14 but had to raise Voltage to 1,45V - which apparently leads to higher temps - without enough airflow. As I want my computer to be silent – I try to lower RPM for my fans – thus reduced airflow, which is enough for most of my components, but not for this OC…so either I have to compensate with higher RPM and more noise or I can decide to cut back on my OC.
And believe me I tried many things to achieve this OC…
I settled for 3560 MHz @ CL14 as I can get this stable with 1.42V and temps are okay with low RPM on my fans and everything is stable with extended stability test with karhu…

Greetings,
Medizinmann


----------



## rissie

ryouiki said:


> Anyone have any ideas on WHEA errors I am getting:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> Event 19 - WHEA Logger:
> 
> A corrected hardware error has occurred.
> 
> Reported by component: Processor Core
> Error Source: Corrected Machine Check
> Error Type: Bus/Interconnect Error
> Processor APIC ID: 0
> 
> I can't quite figure out what is causing these. They only seem to happen when the system goes from actual utilization into idle state... I can for example run stress tests/benchmarks/games for days without seeing these, and then once I exit and system goes into idle they will show up occasionally (maybe one every few days).
> 
> My first thought was this was related to SOC voltage/running 1900 IF/MCLK.


Honestly doesn't sound like an IF thing. My CPU is at the limit of IF at about 1904. Any more and it crashes very very quickly - won't even post or boot windows. The instability is very obvious. Without knowing more and because of how you said it's when it goes to idle, did you disable Enable power down mode in the memory settings? That might be worth a try?


----------



## Medizinmann

ryouiki said:


> Anyone have any ideas on WHEA errors I am getting:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> Event 19 - WHEA Logger:
> 
> A corrected hardware error has occurred.
> 
> Reported by component: Processor Core
> Error Source: Corrected Machine Check
> Error Type: Bus/Interconnect Error
> Processor APIC ID: 0
> 
> I can't quite figure out what is causing these. They only seem to happen when the system goes from actual utilization into idle state... I can for example run stress tests/benchmarks/games for days without seeing these, and then once I exit and system goes into idle they will show up occasionally (maybe one every few days).
> 
> My first thought was this was related to SOC voltage/running 1900 IF/MCLK.





rissie said:


> Honestly doesn't sound like an IF thing. My CPU is at the limit of IF at about 1904. Any more and it crashes very very quickly - won't even post or boot windows. The instability is very obvious. Without knowing more and because of how you said it's when it goes to idle, did you disable Enable power down mode in the memory settings? That might be worth a try?


I must agree - sound like IF.

I read something about that raising VDDP/VDDG and Vsoc also helps stabilize. 
But anyhow IF at 1900 is at the limit - not all Ryzens will do it stable.

Greetings,
Medizinmann


----------



## bluechris

I believe temperature plays eventually a huge role in memory modules. Atm i have 22c outside temp and i managed to Overclock my 4 x 16 GB GSKILL B-dies at 3733mhz with locked the infinite fabric. I havent tested much, just a cinebench where my scores raised a bit to 3650 for my tiny Ryxen 3600 and 15 mins of prime95 with small ftts. I passed the easy membench through Dram Calculator succesfully but i dont have time to do a more thorough test or to try to tighten the timmings because i think they can be tightened because i will leave now.
For settings in DRAM Calculator i used the 3733 numbers except the 1st ones that i have them 14-14-14-14-32-48. In my Screenshot you will see them. I also have screenshots of all my MB settings in my Aorus Pro with F10 bios.

Ram Voltage is at 1.470v
VDDP is at 1075mv
VDDG is at 1050mv
Memory temp 29-30c

I have the Right 140mm noctua of my D15 Chromax with angle and it resides before the Ram modules so it pushes air through them and then to the heatsink. The case is Corsair Air 740 that has for infront 3x120 Noctua NF-12 and a 140corsair in the back and 1 the top that take the air out.


----------



## Medizinmann

bluechris said:


> I believe temperature plays eventually a huge role in memory modules. Atm i have 22c outside temp and i managed to Overclock my 4 x 16 GB GSKILL B-dies at 3733mhz with locked the infinite fabric. I havent tested much, just a cinebench where my scores raised a bit to 3650 for my tiny Ryxen 3600 and 15 mins of prime95 with small ftts. I passed the easy membench through Dram Calculator succesfully but i dont have time to do a more thorough test or to try to tighten the timmings because i think they can be tightened because i will leave now.
> For settings in DRAM Calculator i used the 3733 numbers except the 1st ones that i have them 14-14-14-14-32-48. In my Screenshot you will see them. I also have screenshots of all my MB settings in my Aorus Pro with F10 bios.
> 
> Ram Voltage is at 1.470v
> VDDP is at 1075mv
> VDDG is at 1050mv
> Memory temp 29-30c
> 
> I have the Right 140mm noctua of my D15 Chromax with angle and it resides before the Ram modules so it pushes air through them and then to the heatsink. The case is Corsair Air 740 that has for infront 3x120 Noctua NF-12 and a 140corsair in the back and 1 the top that take the air out.


Intresting - you leave Vsoc on Auto - the BIOS seems to set it to 1,09V.

I got the same temps in daily use(ambient 22-23°C) but they rise quickly when stressing the memory with karhu - and errors occur eventually with temps above 50-51°C. I can compensate with higher RPMs on my fans - but I don't like the noise… 

BTW: I ordered an extra memory aircooler - we will see how this works out - hopefully it isn't to noisy...otherwise I could alos upgrade it with Noctua Fans...

Greetings,
Medizinmann


----------



## bluechris

Medizinmann said:


> Intresting - you leave Vsoc on Auto - the BIOS seems to set it to 1,09V.
> 
> 
> 
> I got the same temps in daily use(ambient 22-23°C) but they rise quickly when stressing the memory with karhu - and errors occur eventually with temps above 50-51°C. I can compensate with higher RPMs on my fans - but I don't like the noise…
> 
> 
> 
> BTW: I ordered an extra memory aircooler - we will see how this works out - hopefully it isn't to noisy...otherwise I could alos upgrade it with Noctua Fans...
> 
> 
> 
> Greetings,
> 
> Medizinmann


Yeah, i had vsoc at 1.1 before or by higher that didn't changed anything really so i let it on auto.
As for the ram temps see here what i did with the noctua
https://www.overclock.net/showthread.php?p=28253252

Before that when i had the custom water i had a nf-12 in angle to throw air to memories and vrms.
What i noticed with the raise in voltage and mhz is that pch temp gained 7-9 degrees to 52-53c but still the chipset fan doesn't start which is ok but in Greek heat on summer when it comes i will reduce everything a notch for sure.
Atm we have 1c outside lol so maybe i will take the whole pc outside trying to reach 1900fcbk and 4.4ghz from my 3600.


----------



## rastaviper

bluechris said:


> Yeah, i had vsoc at 1.1 before or by higher that didn't changed anything really so i let it on auto.
> As for the ram temps see here what i did with the noctua
> https://www.overclock.net/showthread.php?p=28253252
> 
> Before that when i had the custom water i had a nf-12 in angle to throw air to memories and vrms.
> What i noticed with the raise in voltage and mhz is that pch temp gained 7-9 degrees to 52-53c but still the chipset fan doesn't start which is ok but in Greek heat on summer when it comes i will reduce everything a notch for sure.
> Atm we have 1c outside lol so maybe i will take the whole pc outside trying to reach 1900fcbk and 4.4ghz from my 3600.


Haha let's see how the cold will help!

I also received from Germany today my new Scythe Mugen cooler, hoping I will manage to keep for daily use the 4.4Ghz at my 3600x.
Currently with stock cooler the 4.3ghz is not an issue.
I am curious if my max 80degrees at CB20 will get lower than 70degrees.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


----------



## ryouiki

Medizinmann said:


> I must agree - sound like IF.
> 
> I read something about that raising VDDP/VDDG and Vsoc also helps stabilize.
> But anyhow IF at 1900 is at the limit - not all Ryzens will do it stable.
> 
> Greetings,
> Medizinmann


I am going to try to raise VSOC a little more and see if that has any impact... the fact that it only every occurs during idle/lower power state makes me feel like some voltage is maybe not stable, otherwise there is no other issues (no crashes/lockups/10000%+ stable on memory testing etc.).

Power Down on memory is disabled. The only other posts I could find about similiar WHEA (bus/interconnect) errors were occuring on systems with Northbridge and raising Northbridge voltage fixed their issues.


----------



## Ricey20

If you're using B-Die ram, temperature can affect it quite a bit. Multiple people in the dram calc thread has tested and confirmed it and I tried it out myself too. My sticks will start throwing out a few errors at 45C+ at 3733cl14 (better than "fast" timings, 1.47v) within 300%. It doesn't throw out any errors below that for 18000% and gaming stable. I placed a Noctua a12x25 on my GPU in front of them and run it at about 1500rpm (barely audible) and it keeps the ram temps at a max of 38C. 
If you're worried about noise I also would recommend the noctua fan. My vardar fans have to be dropped to ~800rpm to match the noise of my noctua at 1250rpm


----------



## bluechris

Ricey20 said:


> If you're using B-Die ram, temperature can affect it quite a bit. Multiple people in the dram calc thread has tested and confirmed it and I tried it out myself too. My sticks will start throwing out a few errors at 45C+ at 3733cl14 (better than "fast" timings, 1.47v) within 300%. It doesn't throw out any errors below that for 18000% and gaming stable. I placed a Noctua a12x25 on my GPU in front of them and run it at about 1500rpm (barely audible) and it keeps the ram temps at a max of 38C.
> If you're worried about noise I also would recommend the noctua fan. My vardar fans has to be dropped to ~800rpm to match the noise of my noctua at 1250rpm


+1
I am a huge fun of Noctua's, simply that they produce great airflow with minimum noise.

I just ordered 1 of these https://noctua.at/en/nf-f12-industrialppc-3000-pwm because in the life of me with 21-22c in the house in the second department of my Corsair Air 740 i have 4x4TB Sas HSGT disks that a normal NF-f12 throws air to them but they dont drop bellow 37c which is huge...


----------



## dansi

nidec gentle typhoons provide better static airflow at lower noise and better $perf than noctua. That's imo


----------



## OCmember

I'd go with a Cougar fan, they are the best.


----------



## panni

dansi said:


> nidec gentle typhoons provide better static airflow at lower noise and better $perf than noctua. That's imo


They're great, but try getting those anywhere (legit and for an affordable price, outside the US).



OCmember said:


> I'd go with a Cougar fan, they are the best.


Pretty much: No.


----------



## SamfisherAnD

I'm not sure what's going on but I can use my PC for a few days with no issue then one day it will just choose to swap over to the backup BIOS for no reason. No crashes, no errors on my main BIOS with DRam Calc Fast preset. It's annoying you can't even know what's up until you start doing something and it feels off, and you check your RAM settings and its defaulted to 2133, basically BIOS either reset or switched to backup...


----------



## bluechris

SamfisherAnD said:


> I'm not sure what's going on but I can use my PC for a few days with no issue then one day it will just choose to swap over to the backup BIOS for no reason. No crashes, no errors on my main BIOS with DRam Calc Fast preset. It's annoying you can't even know what's up until you start doing something and it feels off, and you check your RAM settings and its defaulted to 2133, basically BIOS either reset or switched to backup...


Sometimes it happens to me also. If we overclock the ram, training fails and it starts with 2133 or switches to the backup bios. Nothing has to do with membench or anything.
For this reason even if i am able to have my ram at 3733 (i have 64gb) i set it to 3600 and this behavior never happens.
Just go back in your ram settings a notch.


----------



## SamfisherAnD

bluechris said:


> Sometimes it happens to me also. If we overclock the ram, training fails and it starts with 2133 or switches to the backup bios. Nothing has to do with membench or anything.
> For this reason even if i am able to have my ram at 3733 (i have 64gb) i set it to 3600 and this behavior never happens.
> Just go back in your ram settings a notch.


Mine's already 3600, just tighter timings. Not sure why memory training works and doesn't work for no apparent reason between reboots.


----------



## Nighthog

SamfisherAnD said:


> Mine's already 3600, just tighter timings. Not sure why memory training works and doesn't work for no apparent reason between reboots.


Not boot stable settings.

You need to tweak your settings further or find the underlying cause. Usually too tight timings for you speed.
Tweaking CAD values and resistances [ohm] can cause the issue to go away even with lower timings. You just need a little extra stability. 

Boot training is quite a lot more finicky with what it considers stable rather than Windows 10 Memory testing which can often pass in various ways.


----------



## SamfisherAnD

Nighthog said:


> Not boot stable settings.
> 
> You need to tweak your settings further or find the underlying cause. Usually too tight timings for you speed.
> Tweaking CAD values and resistances [ohm] can cause the issue to go away even with lower timings. You just need a little extra stability.
> 
> Boot training is quite a lot more finicky with what it considers stable rather than Windows 10 Memory testing which can often pass in various ways.


Considering I can go a week of reboots with no issue and then 1 restart it decides it's unstable...I dono ):


----------



## Nighthog

SamfisherAnD said:


> Considering I can go a week of reboots with no issue and then 1 restart it decides it's unstable...I dono ):


Then keep having the resets if you don't want to do anything about it.


----------



## SamfisherAnD

Nighthog said:


> Then keep having the resets if you don't want to do anything about it.


Stop being so aggro. All I said is I don't know why it works for awhile then doesn't. Nothing changes between the times it can and cannot boot. So chill the hell down.


----------



## bluechris

Yeah, Christmas spirit everywhere lol


----------



## rissie

ryouiki said:


> I am going to try to raise VSOC a little more and see if that has any impact... the fact that it only every occurs during idle/lower power state makes me feel like some voltage is maybe not stable, otherwise there is no other issues (no crashes/lockups/10000%+ stable on memory testing etc.).
> 
> Power Down on memory is disabled. The only other posts I could find about similiar WHEA (bus/interconnect) errors were occuring on systems with Northbridge and raising Northbridge voltage fixed their issues.


There was a post from someone further back. Maybe you can work off his settings. I guess I'm lucky auto worked well for me.

https://www.overclock.net/forum/11-...570-aorus-owners-thread-524.html#post28250012

He needed these settings: VDDP on auto (900mV), VDDG on 950mV (not auto or I can't boot, auto increase it to 1050mV) and VSOC at 1.131V (with high LLC)


----------



## Frietkot Louis

bluechris said:


> Yeah, Christmas spirit everywhere lol


Well TBH it's (the christmas spirit) mostly fake anyway but wth...... Happy New Year all !!


----------



## Frietkot Louis

SamfisherAnD said:


> Stop being so aggro. All I said is I don't know why it works for awhile then doesn't. Nothing changes between the times it can and cannot boot. So chill the hell down.


Hey Sam, nighthog is really one of the good guys I think 

Does it also happens if you lower [[edit] a little bit] your clocks ??


----------



## Nijo

SamfisherAnD said:


> Considering I can go a week of reboots with no issue and then 1 restart it decides it's unstable...I dono ):


A asume that it is a timing you left on "auto", that would be trained good for 99 of 100 times, and the 100s time you have the problem. Maybe check the timings of your memory and go for it manually.


----------



## mrsteelx

SamfisherAnD said:


> Stop being so aggro. All I said is I don't know why it works for awhile then doesn't. Nothing changes between the times it can and cannot boot. So chill the hell down.


the best way to fix this is to write all the setting down on paper or picture it. Reset ram back to defaults and change 1 setting at a time, save it. Then cold boot computer to see which 1 setting it is not liking, yes it is time consuming but will lead to fixing this. once you find which setting it is, maybe then we could offer you better advice.


----------



## Medizinmann

bluechris said:


> Yeah, i had vsoc at 1.1 before or by higher that didn't changed anything really so i let it on auto.
> As for the ram temps see here what i did with the noctua
> https://www.overclock.net/showthread.php?p=28253252


 Cool idea - this is one very positive merit of air-cooling…:thumb:
As I already wrote – I ordered one of these…

https://de.aliexpress.com/item/3275...1.0&pvid=ca77c61d-fdda-431c-a7ee-e3037ec4a2e3




> Before that when i had the custom water i had a nf-12 in angle to throw air to memories and vrms.
> What i noticed with the raise in voltage and mhz is that pch temp gained 7-9 degrees to 52-53c but still the chipset fan doesn't start which is ok but in Greek heat on summer when it comes i will reduce everything a notch for sure.
> Atm we have 1c outside lol so maybe i will take the whole pc outside trying to reach 1900fcbk and 4.4ghz from my 3600.


I have 140mm Noctua blowing in direction of the VRMs...but on the RAM the airflow isn't perfect - hopefully RAM-Cooler works as advertised...



bluechris said:


> +1
> I am a huge fun of Noctua's, simply that they produce great airflow with minimum noise.
> 
> I just ordered one of these https://noctua.at/en/nf-f12-industrialppc-3000-pwm because in the life of me with 21-22c in the house in the second department of my Corsair Air 740 i have 4x4TB Sas HSGT disks that a normal NF-f12 throws air to them but they dont drop bellow 37c which is huge...


Yeah - there are no better fans than Noctuas - they are definitly the best.

I already run 10 NF-A12 and one NF-A14 in my case...:thumb:
...also 2 BeQuiet Silentwings III(that came with my Alphacool Eisbaer) - I plan to replace with NF-A12...

If the original fans on the RAM cooler are too noisy - I will try these...:thumb:
https://noctua.at/en/products/fan/nf-a6x25-pwm


Greetings and a happy new year to everyone,
Medizinmann


----------



## IntelHouseFire

I haven't updated my Ultra BIOS since F4i, but since I'm getting a new SSD soon I figure now's a good time.

Is the F11 stable and free of problems?


----------



## Medizinmann

dansi said:


> nidec gentle typhoons provide better static airflow at lower noise and better $perf than noctua. That's imo


Lower noise - I don' t think so - at least not in the tests I read (comparing Nidecs GT against NF-A12 PWM). Better static airflow I don't know. But as another user already wrote - availability outside the US is sparse and prices are high - so the perf/€ is bad anyways...



OCmember said:


> I'd go with a Cougar fan, they are the best.


No definitely not better than Noctua.
Not for noise and not for performance.
One could argue for RGB(as noctua has none and only recently started producing black variants - of their otherweise brownish looking fans) - but this isn't my interest.

Greetings happy new year everyone,
Medizinmann


----------



## Medizinmann

IntelHouseFire said:


> I haven't updated my Ultra BIOS since F4i, but since I'm getting a new SSD soon I figure now's a good time.
> 
> Is the F11 stable and free of problems?



Well - if your system runs well - don't touch it!


Memory training has changed quite a bit with F11.
With the new AGESA 1.0.0.4 B came the PBO-bug...
But you get a bit more performance with less wattage.
...and you might need it with a newer CPU (i.e. 3950x)

Greetings and a happy new year to everyone,
Medizinmann


----------



## kamil234

Has anyone been able to enable smart headphone amp for their headphones? I followed instructions on the website, updated all drivers, set the headphones to front jack and default device like the guide said. 

When i open the realtek audio console, there is no such option to enable smart amp like the screenshot shows in the audio guide. Any tips??

I installed the latest audio and chipset drivers provided by Gigabyte:
audio driver version 6.0.8854.1
UI Version: 1.3.183.0

eddit: X570 aorus elite


----------



## dansi

Medizinmann said:


> Lower noise - I don' t think so - at least not in the tests I read (comparing Nidecs GT against NF-A12 PWM). Better static airflow I don't know. But as another user already wrote - availability outside the US is sparse and prices are high - so the perf/€ is bad anyways...
> 
> Greetings happy new year everyone,
> Medizinmann


https://www.amazon.com/SERVO-Nidec-GentleTyphoon-120mm-Case/dp/B017UX9DRA?th=1

Seems cheaper than noctua. 
Tbf i never heard the latest Noctua. I have older Noctua, they are silent but not powerful. And kinda expesnive for the build quality - feels cheaper lighter frame and motor than expecting.

The beauty of GT is the sound signature, not the measurements. Very polite whizzz with powerful air flow. Thats imo.
Trust in Nidec, they are a motor beast manufacturer. The GT quality is solid and heavy
Even seems that Noctua team follow the design of GT, looking at the amazon photos between GT and AF.

The only knock on GT, they dont do larger sizes or market to PC crowds.


----------



## SamfisherAnD

Nijo said:


> A asume that it is a timing you left on "auto", that would be trained good for 99 of 100 times, and the 100s time you have the problem. Maybe check the timings of your memory and go for it manually.


Auto? Do you mean just setting XMP? I manually input all the values from DRAM Calc, but will try to loosen some timings or tweak some stuff and see. Hard to test since it rarely happens, the reset.


----------



## Medizinmann

dansi said:


> https://www.amazon.com/SERVO-Nidec-GentleTyphoon-120mm-Case/dp/B017UX9DRA?th=1
> 
> Seems cheaper than noctua.


 The point was - Not outside the US! Thats why I wrote perf/*€...
*



> Tbf i never heard the latest Noctua. I have older Noctua, they are silent but not powerful. And kinda expesnive for the build quality - feels cheaper lighter frame and motor than expecting.



Well of course we are talking about the latest Noctuas...



> The beauty of GT is the sound signature, not the measurements. Very polite whizzz with powerful air flow. Thats imo.
> Trust in Nidec, they are a motor beast manufacturer. The GT quality is solid and heavy
> Even seems that Noctua team follow the design of GT, looking at the amazon photos between GT and AF.
> 
> The only knock on GT, they dont do larger sizes or market to PC crowds.



Well the GTs seem to be pretty good - but not as silent as the latest Noctuas.

Greetings,
Medizinmann


----------



## Ricey20

The GTs are still pretty good, especially if you consider how long ago they were first released and the prices back then. I tried both fans (AP15s that I still have), and the Noctua AFs to me are like a GTv2 or GT 2. It provides similar air but at a noticeable lower noise level with similar noise profile. I'm glad some company finally came out with something that overthrows the GTs in terms of noise/perf and hopefully others follow suit, though it does have a high price (they make up for it a bit with included accessories). I think the TPU review of the AFs I read before was pretty accurate since I've tried some of the fans they tested. I'm still waiting for Phanteks to release their fans they showed off before, with a 0.7mm blade gap and fiberglass body.


----------



## Nighthog

SamfisherAnD said:


> Auto? Do you mean just setting XMP? I manually input all the values from DRAM Calc, but will try to loosen some timings or tweak some stuff and see. Hard to test since it rarely happens, the reset.


The easy way is to just klick down a notch in performance by going down a strap in speed or increase all timings a notch to increase stability to avoid the issue but if you want to keep the speed and performance you need to do the work to isolate the trouble timing or setting and try various ways to work around it.

It can take weeks or months on how set you are in trying to get your specified target working. All depends on you time and patience. 

DRAM Calc isn't end all be all solution to Memory OC. For sure it's a good "summary" tool to suggest general targets but each system is different with varying degrees of quality "silicon" and performance capabilities. No motherboard works the same either. The calculator mostly ignores your motherboard or CPU capabilities and targets only Memory as such on what they can do but takes no count on that different manufacturers of boards can do and BIOS can vary in optimal settings to use. (I presume the developer was mainly using ASUS)

DRAM calculator suggests general successes accumulated by the general public with some verified testing by the creator on stable settings. This is why many get "not supported" on many settings, they have not been tried or verified to work for most people. 
I've mostly ignored the tool except used the built in memory testing for it's easier setup than doing it manually. I've suggested some timings to use for Micron rev.E and such as I've been trying to push them before they became popular.
I used my Micron rev.E about 1 year before it became generally known. Constantly been trying to tweak this kit to get better performance. It gets frustrating when what you want doesn't want to work right away and you keep at it until it gives sway.

I worked my way from only doing around 4066Mhz at first to get 200Mhz extra to be now stable @ 4266Mhz for 4x8 configuration on X570 & Ryzen 3000. It took a lot of work!
Hell I got this memory working @ 3733Mhz with B350 & Ryzen 1000 series with the right motherboard at first, while another X470 board could only do 3200Mhz MAX with same CPU & Memory.

Reading about general successes MSI seems to be where Memory OC is easiest to get working but I've had no such board to test to date so can't verify, I've had my successes with Gigabyte to be able to be content at least. Biostar has been bad on the other hand a huge disappointment for memory OC.

EDIT: I've not settled yet, I want 4333Mhz working but it's been a hassle as I can only boot yet like 1 time from cold and if I do changes it refuses to work until I do the "correct" initialization and can work on it again. been to much of a hassle yet but when you get it to boot it doesn't seem too far off from possible. I try again and again between intervals to improve stability or performance time to time to find those trouble settings the system is not happy about.
In the end you need a lot of work and time if you want the performance on the edge of your systems capabilities.


----------



## rastaviper

Nighthog said:


> The easy way is to just klick down a notch in performance by going down a strap in speed or increase all timings a notch to increase stability to avoid the issue but if you want to keep the speed and performance you need to do the work to isolate the trouble timing or setting and try various ways to work around it.
> 
> 
> 
> It can take weeks or months on how set you are in trying to get your specified target working. All depends on you time and patience.
> 
> 
> 
> DRAM Calc isn't end all be all solution to Memory OC. For sure it's a good "summary" tool to suggest general targets but each system is different with varying degrees of quality "silicon" and performance capabilities. No motherboard works the same either. The calculator mostly ignores your motherboard or CPU capabilities and targets only Memory as such on what they can do but takes no count on that different manufacturers of boards can do and BIOS can vary in optimal settings to use. (I presume the developer was mainly using ASUS)
> 
> 
> 
> DRAM calculator suggests general successes accumulated by the general public with some verified testing by the creator on stable settings. This is why many get "not supported" on many settings, they have not been tried or verified to work for most people.
> 
> I've mostly ignored the tool except used the built in memory testing for it's easier setup than doing it manually. I've suggested some timings to use for Micron rev.E and such as I've been trying to push them before they became popular.
> 
> I used my Micron rev.E about 1 year before it became generally known. Constantly been trying to tweak this kit to get better performance. It gets frustrating when what you want doesn't want to work right away and you keep at it until it gives sway.
> 
> 
> 
> I worked my way from only doing around 4066Mhz at first to get 200Mhz extra to be now stable @ 4266Mhz for 4x8 configuration on X570 & Ryzen 3000. It took a lot of work!
> 
> Hell I got this memory working @ 3733Mhz with B350 & Ryzen 1000 series with the right motherboard at first, while another X470 board could only do 3200Mhz MAX with same CPU & Memory.
> 
> 
> 
> Reading about general successes MSI seems to be where Memory OC is easiest to get working but I've had no such board to test to date so can't verify, I've had my successes with Gigabyte to be able to be content at least. Biostar has been bad on the other hand a huge disappointment for memory OC.
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: I've not settled yet, I want 4333Mhz working but it's been a hassle as I can only boot yet like 1 time from cold and if I do changes it refuses to work until I do the "correct" initialization and can work on it again. been to much of a hassle yet but when you get it to boot it doesn't seem too far off from possible. I try again and again between intervals to improve stability or performance time to time to find those trouble settings the system is not happy about.
> 
> In the end you need a lot of work and time if you want the performance on the edge of your systems capabilities.


What's the point trying for 4xxx, when for Ryzen 3000 it's generally known that the sweet spot of performance is around 3733-3800?
And can we see some AIDA numbers around 4000 from your system?

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. Mojo

RGB Fusion...hoo boy.

My system had been working fine for the past couple of months. As of last Saturday, RGB Fusion quit working - all my lights were stuck in the default orange. Fusion would open, but wouldn't apply any changes. First, I tried uninstalling and reinstalling Fusion - no change. Next I tried uninstalling and reinstalling App Center and Fusion - no change. After that, I tried uninstalling all Gigabyte software, searching and deleting anything with Gigabyte in the name from my drives and the registry, redownloaded and reinstalled it all - no change. At this point, I decided that my Windows drive was getting a little bloated anyway, so I blew it away and started over with a clean Windows install - no change. Somewhere in the midst of all that, I read that loading BIOS defaults could fix it, so I tried that too - no change.

I've mentioned it before, but this particular rig has some issues. I have a "custom" loop and a vertical GPU. Since I have a 5700XT and an x570 board, BIOS defaults to PCIE 4. The problem is that the riser cable on my vertical mount bracket can't handle 4, so I have to drain and tear down my loop and replumb my GPU so I can plug it directly into the socket any time I flash my BIOS. Then with the GPU in the socket, I can go into BIOS and set the socket to PCIE 3. Then I have to drain the loop again, take it all back apart, plumb it back up for the vertical bracket, and away we go.

Today, I decided to do all that just so I could reflash the BIOS with F11 again. I was already on F11 and it had been working fine up until the Fusion thing, but I was getting desperate. If nothing else, it gave me an excuse to finish flushing the loop since it was still slightly cloudy from a bottle of opaque white coolant. I didn't uninstall anything this time. I flashed the BIOS, shut it down, and spent the next 7 hours tearing the whole system down, cleaning, and rebuilding it. I fired it up a little over an hour ago, opened Fusion, and it instantly applied my settings!

I guess the moral of this story is that RGB Fusion is a terrible program. Even when it works, it's pretty basic and missing features it really should have. When it doesn't work, there is no simple way to fix it, and what works for some people doesn't work for others. If you are in the market for an x570 board, and you want RGB, you'd probably be better off with an Asus or MSI board or at least a standalone RGB controller.


----------



## Cidious

All this chatter about fans in an Aorus AM4 motherboard topic......

TBH I use Corsair ML120 and ML140 fans. They are DEAD SILENT at 8000-900 rpm. Got 11 fans in total. They are designed to strike the balance between good static pressure and airflow. And I use them in every position. 140MMs as case exhausts and 120MMs on the radiator push/pull. They are not cheap. But i got the ones without RGB that come with the H115i pro and H150i pro new as leftovers from people that didn't use them on their rad and opted for others fans. And got them new at bargain prices. I'd not choose any other fans anymore, and I've used Noctuas (UGLY pieces of ****), Fractals, Cooler Masters, Gentle Typhoons and these fans just top them. The only downside is kind of the steep price. But hey many people overspend on their rig anyway.


----------



## ryouiki

ryouiki said:


> Anyone have any ideas on WHEA errors I am getting:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> Event 19 - WHEA Logger:
> 
> A corrected hardware error has occurred.
> 
> Reported by component: Processor Core
> Error Source: Corrected Machine Check
> Error Type: Bus/Interconnect Error
> Processor APIC ID: 0


If someone else ends up running into this, I appears raising VSOC appears to resolve this... changed the BIOS value slightly (1.112 I believe) and haven't see this again.


----------



## Nighthog

rastaviper said:


> What's the point trying for 4xxx, when for Ryzen 3000 it's generally known that the sweet spot of performance is around 3733-3800?
> And can we see some AIDA numbers around 4000 from your system?


I do it for the higher bandwidth it provides and I had seen earlier that speed was preferred for games rather then the tightest timings at lower speed, though if you can combine both it's all good.
But to be honest you would need a little more speed to compensate for the loss of latency compared to running 3800/1900.
I'm almost at same performance @ 4266/1900 as 3800/1900 GDM:enabled. It's application specific which is preferred, 3800/1900 is easier but also less fun to do. Had found what was available earlier and searched performance elsewhere. Micron rev.E wants to clock higher.

But mostly I noticed the best boost to Windows desktop usage. Win 10 seems to like a higher speed more than latency for the Desktop. I don't know for sure but the stuff you do daily feels more smooth and responsive with the higher clock. General user experience was "placebo" level better. Not quantifiable as such. 
Mostly I noticed less hiccups and such when under higher loads if you wanted to run a stress test. You could actually use the system while doing some specific memory stress tests while it would get kinda bogged down @ 3800/1900.

This could be a thing with the sub-timings as I could run them most the same @ 3800 as 4266 Mhz. just the main timings need relaxing. I'm at the edge where I needed to relax a few sub-timings compared to the lowest you could pick for many @ 3800Mhz.. ~4066Mhz basically can run same sub-timings as 3800Mhz tight.

I don't have AIDA as my trial ran out and it complains about that if I install again. What I have it showed gains for Copy and read bandwidth, Mainly Copy bandwidth improved most.

I see this kinda comment repeated often now so? Don't we want most out from our systems if you have the time and interest?


----------



## Marius A

Cidious said:


> All this chatter about fans in an Aorus AM4 motherboard topic......
> 
> TBH I use Corsair ML120 and ML140 fans. They are DEAD SILENT at 8000-900 rpm. Got 11 fans in total. They are designed to strike the balance between good static pressure and airflow. And I use them in every position. 140MMs as case exhausts and 120MMs on the radiator push/pull. They are not cheap. But i got the ones without RGB that come with the H115i pro and H150i pro new as leftovers from people that didn't use them on their rad and opted for others fans. And got them new at bargain prices. I'd not choose any other fans anymore, and I've used Noctuas (UGLY pieces of ****), Fractals, Cooler Masters, Gentle Typhoons and these fans just top them. The only downside is kind of the steep price. But hey many people overspend on their rig anyway.


 yeah i am using also 4x corsair ml140 pro with my fractal dr6 and aorus x570 master no issues there, solid fans, only noctua fans are on my nh u12a cpu cooler


----------



## rask

Hi - Anyone using their system for VMs (VFIO etc) ? 

1. *PSU:* Is there any advantage of using Corsair HXi vs HX (as the host system is Linux with Windows VM) and my understanding is that Link software doesn't boot until after Windows ? What mode is recommended - single rail vs multi-rail? (Am planning a multiple GPU setup)

2. Is booting from a GPU say, GT710 for host, possible from a x1 slot?


----------



## bluechris

rask said:


> Hi - Anyone using their system for VMs (VFIO etc) ?
> 
> 1. *PSU:* Is there any advantage of using Corsair HXi vs HX (as the host system is Linux with Windows VM) and my understanding is that Link software doesn't boot until after Windows ? What mode is recommended - single rail vs multi-rail? (Am planning a multiple GPU setup)
> 
> 2. Is booting from a GPU say, GT710 for host, possible from a x1 slot?


I use my x570 pro with esxi 6.7 and i have the corsair HXi750. I honestly just bought it because it has usb connection and i see the watt consumption. Its default as multirail even though i have only a pci x1 gt710 on it since it is my homelab server.
I don't know about Linux but for esxi none of the onboard usb controllers can be bypassed. For this reason i use a usb3 card with nec/renesas chipset that has native esxi support and i bypass it to my server vm to have keyboard, mouse and the Corsair commander pro from where i control all the fans. The gtx710 is bypassed also successfully and i have the card on the bottom x1 slot.
In work i have the same mobo in my workstation with the same usb3 controller and there i passthrough a 1070ti successfully but in there i have a Corsair Rm psu.

If with Linux i can bypass everything i will maybe consider it for my vm hosting but i have never done it.


----------



## rask

Thanks for the thorough information. 



bluechris said:


> I don't know about Linux but for esxi none of the onboard usb controllers can be bypassed. For this reason i use a usb3 card with nec/renesas chipset that has native esxi support and i bypass it to my server vm to have keyboard, mouse and the Corsair commander pro from where i control all the fans. The gtx710 is bypassed also successfully and i have the card on the bottom x1 slot.
> In work i have the same mobo in my workstation with the same usb3 controller and there i passthrough a 1070ti successfully but in there i have a Corsair Rm psu.
> 
> If with Linux i can bypass everything i will maybe consider it for my vm hosting but i have never done it.



Great - are you running Windows Server? About USB controllers, if you are interested in trying KVM + QEMU, 1 of them cannot be passed through but can be used for the host. The other 2 USB controllers are in 1 IOMMU group and can be passed through to 1 VM or (using ACS override patch) to 2 VMs running simultaneously.


----------



## Bobrolak

*Before giving X570 to RMA / guarantee*

Latelly when I wanted to power on my X570 Master I found it was "bricked", I was not able to power it on also with on-build power button. No diode was lighten, not even on mentioned on-build power button. I checked PSU on my other PC and it was fine. So it had to be the mobo. I was just planning to return my motherboard to the RMA, but then I decided to play with it a little bit.


1. At first I *disconnected PSU from power source for couple of second* and connected back - nope, still dead.
2. So I repeated 1. + *disconnect 24-pin ATX power connector* and connected back - diods lightened!  
3. Unfortunatelly hitting power button did not start it, instead diods immidiatelly turned out...
4. So I repeated 2 and tried to clear cmos with on-build button (which was lightened then) - didn't help
5. Finally I repeated 2 and tried to *remove battery* - located under my graphics card (btw not the best place) so I had to remove it at first - and voila - I was able to start the mobo 


Later this "mobo death" happened again and again, until I was finally able to find the reason - it was either newest version of linux kernel or linux-firmware package of ArchLinux (I have dual boot - Windows and ArchLinux). Downgrading both packages to previous versions fixed the problem. Mobo is working fine now for a couple of days.


Lesson learned:
1. To not give up quickly. I hope that "procedure" I wrote above will help someone.
2. Darn! I am using linux since more than 15 years, I never seen such failure and I was not even aware its possible that OS can break bios to the point it looks like complete garbage... only with update, and just to mention - I am using linux packages from stable repositories...


----------



## Waltc

kamil234 said:


> Has anyone been able to enable smart headphone amp for their headphones? I followed instructions on the website, updated all drivers, set the headphones to front jack and default device like the guide said.
> 
> When i open the realtek audio console, there is no such option to enable smart amp like the screenshot shows in the audio guide. Any tips??
> 
> I installed the latest audio and chipset drivers provided by Gigabyte:
> audio driver version 6.0.8854.1
> UI Version: 1.3.183.0
> 
> eddit: X570 aorus elite



When you open the console, have you left-clicked *Realtek HD Audio 2nd Output*? The headphone amp controls won't show up until you do--there are several other options that will also show up at the same time. The amp works great in my _x570 Aorus Master-_-I like the #2 amp--best sound I've ever heard, including the previous Creative Lab cards I used to buy!


----------



## DenisL

*Chipset fan*

I am considering to buy one of Gigabyte X570 Aorus Elite / Pro / Ultra or Master motherboards. And I'm worried about the PCH (chipset) fan on these motherboards because I want my computer to be as quiet as possible. I have read there are 3 modes in BIOS a user can choose: Silent, Balance and Performance, each of them sets different RPM for this fan. But it is not enough for me, I need this fan completely stop when the system is idle. So, my questions are: with the latest BIOS versions in these motherboards, is it possible to get a completely motionless PCH fan until the chipset temperature reaches some threshold value? If it is possible, then what temperature value is used for that threshold and can I set it manually in BIOS? Is the «Fan Stop» feature mentioned on the Gigabyte official website applies to this fan?
Thanks!


----------



## bluechris

rask said:


> Thanks for the thorough information.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great - are you running Windows Server? About USB controllers, if you are interested in trying KVM + QEMU, 1 of them cannot be passed through but can be used for the host. The other 2 USB controllers are in 1 IOMMU group and can be passed through to 1 VM or (using ACS override patch) to 2 VMs running simultaneously.


Yes i run a server 2019 with storage spaces where i do tiering with 4x1tb ssd and 4x4tb sas disks on a hp 440 raid controller. This server gives back to esxi with nfs sharing a 11tb space (in 3 volumes) for vms and everything.
My huge ocd problem in my installation is that i don't have any kind of info of temps etc of the motherboard. I know i did a mistake by buying this kind of motherboard without ipmi and i could had buy instead the asus x570 ace that has ipmi info but asus had lost it lately. To surpass this i bought a Corsair commander pro where i have connect all my fans (except the cpu fans) and this fans are controlled from 4 temp sensors. 1 at the sas hdd cage, 1 at the cpu heatsink (this one gives 10c lower readings which is logical because i had attach it to a heatpipe of my noctua cool heatsink), 1 at the memory modules and 1 in the air.
With the above temp sensors i control 11 fans with Corsair link in the server vm. In a case of high temp or any trouble, Corsair link emails me and the i run a batch to shutdown the esxi.

I just want a solution that will give me notifications if something bad happens since its a homelab server and it runs headless mostly. That's why i never thought of Linux because i have esxi experience mainly.

Thx for your suggestion, i will read for sure and i must find a way to convert my vm server mainly from esxi to anything else.


----------



## Skolo!

DenisL said:


> I am considering to buy one of Gigabyte X570 Aorus Elite / Pro / Ultra or Master motherboards. And I'm worried about the PCH (chipset) fan on these motherboards because I want my computer to be as quiet as possible. I have read there are 3 modes in BIOS a user can choose: Silent, Balance and Performance, each of them sets different RPM for this fan. But it is not enough for me, I need this fan completely stop when the system is idle. So, my questions are: with the latest BIOS versions in these motherboards, is it possible to get a completely motionless PCH fan until the chipset temperature reaches some threshold value? If it is possible, then what temperature value is used for that threshold and can I set it manually in BIOS? Is the «Fan Stop» feature mentioned on the Gigabyte official website applies to this fan?
> Thanks!


When Silent profile chosen - fan stop till pch temp reach 60C. After he start spin slowly.
When Balanced profile chosen - fan stop till pch temp reach ~50C. After he start spin slowly.
When Maximum profile chosen - fan always spinin. But it stay silent.


----------



## bluechris

DenisL said:


> I am considering to buy one of Gigabyte X570 Aorus Elite / Pro / Ultra or Master motherboards. And I'm worried about the PCH (chipset) fan on these motherboards because I want my computer to be as quiet as possible. I have read there are 3 modes in BIOS a user can choose: Silent, Balance and Performance, each of them sets different RPM for this fan. But it is not enough for me, I need this fan completely stop when the system is idle. So, my questions are: with the latest BIOS versions in these motherboards, is it possible to get a completely motionless PCH fan until the chipset temperature reaches some threshold value? If it is possible, then what temperature value is used for that threshold and can I set it manually in BIOS? Is the «Fan Stop» feature mentioned on the Gigabyte official website applies to this fan?
> 
> Thanks!


Grab any of the mbs and before you install it unscrew the chipset heatsink with the fan, take the thermalpad out of the chipset and keep it for a rma scenario, then apply a good thermal paste and the temps will lower 10c or more.
With the above solution my chipset fan never starts.


----------



## briank

DenisL said:


> I am considering to buy one of Gigabyte X570 Aorus Elite / Pro / Ultra or Master motherboards. And I'm worried about the PCH (chipset) fan on these motherboards because I want my computer to be as quiet as possible. I have read there are 3 modes in BIOS a user can choose: Silent, Balance and Performance, each of them sets different RPM for this fan. But it is not enough for me, I need this fan completely stop when the system is idle. So, my questions are: with the latest BIOS versions in these motherboards, is it possible to get a completely motionless PCH fan until the chipset temperature reaches some threshold value? If it is possible, then what temperature value is used for that threshold and can I set it manually in BIOS? Is the «Fan Stop» feature mentioned on the Gigabyte official website applies to this fan?
> Thanks!


I have the Ultra, same PCH fan as the Master. With the BIOS that came preloaded with the motherboard (F3), the PCH fan was super loud. With the latest BIOSes, it is near silent. Not a concern at all. I have no problems with stability running the Silent profile.


----------



## kamil234

Waltc said:


> When you open the console, have you left-clicked *Realtek HD Audio 2nd Output*? The headphone amp controls won't show up until you do--there are several other options that will also show up at the same time. The amp works great in my _x570 Aorus Master-_-I like the #2 amp--best sound I've ever heard, including the previous Creative Lab cards I used to buy!


Yes the screenshot which i uploaded 'realtek hd audio 2nd output' is the one selected, which means i left clicked it. Unless you mean something else, i am not sure?

EDIT:
Oh, sorry, i didnt include a screenshot in the original post. Please see below:


----------



## DenisL

*Chipset fan*

Skolo!, bluechris, briank thank you very much for the information and advice about thermal paste! Now it seems I will buy Gigabyte


----------



## Mr. Mojo

kamil234 said:


> Yes the screenshot which i uploaded 'realtek hd audio 2nd output' is the one selected, which means i left clicked it. Unless you mean something else, i am not sure?
> 
> EDIT:
> Oh, sorry, i didnt include a screenshot in the original post. Please see below:


I'm on a Pro, so it could very well be different from yours, but I had to plug my headphones into the regular "front speaker out" port on the back of my board to get the smart headphone amp option. When I plug them into the front audio jack on my case, I get sound but no amp option.


----------



## kamil234

Mr. Mojo said:


> I'm on a Pro, so it could very well be different from yours, but I had to plug my headphones into the regular "front speaker out" port on the back of my board to get the smart headphone amp option. When I plug them into the front audio jack on my case, I get sound but no amp option.


I've tried that as well, no luck. But the guide said to use front jack. Also no response from gigabyte i posted on their forum. Understandably people are out for holidays / new year.


----------



## Mr. Mojo

Mine says to use the front jack also. I'm guessing it's probably a software/driver issue. Gigabyte is kinda famous for those.


----------



## hansmuff

DenisL said:


> Skolo!, bluechris, briank thank you very much for the information and advice about thermal paste! Now it seems I will buy Gigabyte


Not that it matters much but I can confirm a 10C-15C drop under extremely heavy load on the chipset after applying thermal paste. My fan on silent profile does not ever spin anymore. Highest temp I have seen after very long sessions is 64C.


----------



## SamfisherAnD

hansmuff said:


> Not that it matters much but I can confirm a 10C-15C drop under extremely heavy load on the chipset after applying thermal paste. My fan on silent profile does not ever spin anymore. Highest temp I have seen after very long sessions is 64C.


That's the temp I get without applying thermal paste  Are you looking at the right temps? HWInfo has 2 separate Chipset temps, the lower one is the one that is the same temp as Gigabyte's own SIV temp monitoring.


----------



## Soeski

hansmuff said:


> Not that it matters much but I can confirm a 10C-15C drop under extremely heavy load on the chipset after applying thermal paste. My fan on silent profile does not ever spin anymore. Highest temp I have seen after very long sessions is 64C.


That's the temp I get with the default chipset fan+thermal paste when I load up my system to the max. Under normal operations I reach about 59-60C.
Someone said the fan does not spin until 60C on the silent profile, but that is not true. My fan spins on silent profile also when 50-59C, but at about 1700rpm. I like my pc silent, and I cannot hear the fan at that speed. Even when it ramps up to 1900+ rpm (>60C), it's silent for me. You can clearly hear the fan when you turn on the pc, it runs at max RPM for a few seconds and then quiets down.
So, the fan always spins, even on Silent Mode (Aorus Master) but it's not an issue at all for me.


----------



## BeeDeeEff

DenisL said:


> I am considering to buy one of Gigabyte X570 Aorus Elite / Pro / Ultra or Master motherboards. And I'm worried about the PCH (chipset) fan on these motherboards because I want my computer to be as quiet as possible. I have read there are 3 modes in BIOS a user can choose: Silent, Balance and Performance, each of them sets different RPM for this fan. But it is not enough for me, I need this fan completely stop when the system is idle. So, my questions are: with the latest BIOS versions in these motherboards, is it possible to get a completely motionless PCH fan until the chipset temperature reaches some threshold value? If it is possible, then what temperature value is used for that threshold and can I set it manually in BIOS? Is the «Fan Stop» feature mentioned on the Gigabyte official website applies to this fan?
> Thanks!


Another anecdotal point, I've got an X570 Master, but run off an m.2 ssd that has direct lanes to the cpu, bypassing the chipset. I've also no devices in any sata slots or chip-set connected pcie slots and the only time my chipset fan turns on at all is during boot for a few seconds.


----------



## Frietkot Louis

DenisL said:


> I am considering to buy one of Gigabyte X570 Aorus Elite / Pro / Ultra or Master motherboards. And I'm worried about the PCH (chipset) fan on these motherboards because I want my computer to be as quiet as possible. I have read there are 3 modes in BIOS a user can choose: Silent, Balance and Performance, each of them sets different RPM for this fan. But it is not enough for me, I need this fan completely stop when the system is idle. So, my questions are: with the latest BIOS versions in these motherboards, is it possible to get a completely motionless PCH fan until the chipset temperature reaches some threshold value? If it is possible, then what temperature value is used for that threshold and can I set it manually in BIOS? Is the «Fan Stop» feature mentioned on the Gigabyte official website applies to this fan?
> Thanks!


On my master (probably other as well) I am able to set my own fan profile for the PCH fan with argusmonitor. So you can keep it from spinning until the temp YOU feel safe.

You can evaluate argusmonitor for a month to see if it works for you.

Only issue with argusmonitor at the moment is that it doesn't support the second Super IO chip well so I cannot control FAN4/5/6 with it.


----------



## Waltc

kamil234 said:


> Yes the screenshot which i uploaded 'realtek hd audio 2nd output' is the one selected, which means i left clicked it. Unless you mean something else, i am not sure?
> 
> EDIT:
> Oh, sorry, i didnt include a screenshot in the original post. Please see below:


 According to the specs page on the Gigabyte web site, the x570 Aorus Elite does not have a headphone amp. At least I could find no mention of it on the product pages.


https://www.gigabyte.com/us/Motherboard/X570-AORUS-ELITE-rev-10/sp#sp


So that could be why you don't see it.


----------



## pschorr1123

DenisL said:


> I am considering to buy one of Gigabyte X570 Aorus Elite / Pro / Ultra or Master motherboards. And I'm worried about the PCH (chipset) fan on these motherboards because I want my computer to be as quiet as possible. I have read there are 3 modes in BIOS a user can choose: Silent, Balance and Performance, each of them sets different RPM for this fan. But it is not enough for me, I need this fan completely stop when the system is idle. So, my questions are: with the latest BIOS versions in these motherboards, is it possible to get a completely motionless PCH fan until the chipset temperature reaches some threshold value? If it is possible, then what temperature value is used for that threshold and can I set it manually in BIOS? Is the «Fan Stop» feature mentioned on the Gigabyte official website applies to this fan?
> Thanks!



For what it's worth I have used the Silent profile since it was available shortly after launch on my Master and I have yet to hear it ever kick on. It only spins up when you first power the pc. Your milage may vary especially if you have a hot air cooled GPU dumping air into the PCH intake. You can get rid of the thermal pad and replace with Kryonaunt or equivalent paste and reduce temps by 10 degrees or so. 

I want to do that but am too lazy to tear everything out and remove the back plate to get at it.


----------



## FranZe

I've one issue. Thats Wprime. I always get error. Not OC at all for the moment and memory @ 2133. So the question is; is it just me? Windows 10 and master mb


----------



## Frietkot Louis

FranZe said:


> I've one issue. Thats Wprime. I always get error. Not OC at all for the moment and memory @ 2133. So the question is; is it just me? Windows 10 and master mb


Error when launching wprime of during testing ?

If it is on lauching, run it as adminstrator


----------



## FranZe

Frietkot Louis said:


> Error when launching wprime of during testing ?
> 
> If it is on lauching, run it as adminstrator


When testing. Should be able do run stock settings and not fail?

EDIT: Have to apologize, new software and i misunderstood. Almost that i installed a clean Windows. Flashed bios sometimes and fiddled round there for a while. What a mess i made for myself here


----------



## Frietkot Louis

FranZe said:


> When testing. Should be able do run stock settings and not fail?
> 
> EDIT: Have to apologize, new software and i misunderstood. Almost that i installed a clean Windows. Flashed bios sometimes and fiddled round there for a while. What a mess i made for myself here


No apologies necessary I'm happy that you solved your problem. RDR2 reference there  ?


----------



## FranZe

Frietkot Louis said:


> No apologies necessary I'm happy that you solved your problem. RDR2 reference there  ?




But now that i'm done with tweakings, what should i do now? I'm very satisfied with the things i've bought. This time i payed some extra for a little more "exclusive" products (aorus master, b-die memory) and it was well spent money. But i've to admit that i still dont like the bios to Gigabyte. But now i'm finished in there for a while, i think, until i finds out that i shall try something clever one day  Ive reached almost 7950 in Cinebench and sniffing on 63ns latency in Aida, but that doesnt matter @ all if i cant use the computer with those settings daily, and was just for fun.


Here's mine 24/7. Not that impressive numbers but good enough for me 


https://valid.x86.fr/ee1hh9


----------



## Redsoul

*Need Help with Updating BIOS and other general maintenance. New PC builder here.*

Hey there,

Gigabyte X570 AORUS XTREME user here paired with 3900x

I am a new PC builder and I have began to have lots of issues with Windows and BSOD's which I think are related to the BIOS and it's need to be updated. I have major concerns flashing BIOS mostly because I have never done so and they post WARNING labels everywhere I feel like so it puts me in a position of worry because I lack the prior knowledge. 

From what I read and can see on the AORUS homepage they have released a lot of updates regarding this particular board and I want to make sure things are done correctly and safely. 

I would love the opportunity to talk or chat with someone about possibly walking me through the BIOS and learning the tweaks as well as updating the correct things the correct way. I am new to these forums as well so forgive me if my reply is in the wrong place.

Any information helps and is greatly appreciated! 

Contact me via email, discord, facebook, etc. Thanks!
Discord: Freestuff#7448


----------



## rissie

Redsoul said:


> Hey there,
> 
> Gigabyte X570 AORUS XTREME user here paired with 3900x
> 
> I am a new PC builder and I have began to have lots of issues with Windows and BSOD's which I think are related to the BIOS and it's need to be updated. I have major concerns flashing BIOS mostly because I have never done so and they post WARNING labels everywhere I feel like so it puts me in a position of worry because I lack the prior knowledge.
> 
> From what I read and can see on the AORUS homepage they have released a lot of updates regarding this particular board and I want to make sure things are done correctly and safely.
> 
> I would love the opportunity to talk or chat with someone about possibly walking me through the BIOS and learning the tweaks as well as updating the correct things the correct way. I am new to these forums as well so forgive me if my reply is in the wrong place.
> 
> Any information helps and is greatly appreciated!
> 
> Contact me via email, discord, facebook, etc. Thanks!
> Discord: Freestuff#7448


Hi,

Just wanted to let you know that your board has dual bioses and bios flashback - i.e. you have multiple failsafes. Don't get too scared off with the warnings. Find out how to switch bios on the board - it should be in your manual. Then just flash from the bios itself - instructions on the screen. IF it doesn't work out, just switch the bios, log back in and copy over the failed version. 

The other thing you can read about is bios flashback - you don't even need to boot to be able to flash. Just rename the file and place it on a thumbdrive to the right port. Press a button and it'll flash the bios by itself.

Worry less - it'll take a lot of things going wrong for you to kill the board from flashing the wrong bios. Just stay calm and familiarise yourselves with the fail safes.

As for the other settings, by and large the auto settings will work on the board, most of us run our settings to reduce voltage and heat - that takes time to tweak and will be unique between setups. But before you do that, just update the Bios first, because more than likely the settings may need changing once you flash it.


----------



## FranZe

Redsoul said:


> Hey there,
> 
> Gigabyte X570 AORUS XTREME user here paired with 3900x
> 
> I am a new PC builder and I have began to have lots of issues with Windows and BSOD's which I think are related to the BIOS and it's need to be updated. I have major concerns flashing BIOS mostly because I have never done so and they post WARNING labels everywhere I feel like so it puts me in a position of worry because I lack the prior knowledge.
> 
> From what I read and can see on the AORUS homepage they have released a lot of updates regarding this particular board and I want to make sure things are done correctly and safely.
> 
> I would love the opportunity to talk or chat with someone about possibly walking me through the BIOS and learning the tweaks as well as updating the correct things the correct way. I am new to these forums as well so forgive me if my reply is in the wrong place.
> 
> Any information helps and is greatly appreciated!
> 
> Contact me via email, discord, facebook, etc. Thanks!
> Discord: Freestuff#7448



Like rissie said, dont worry about it. just go to https://www.gigabyte.com/Motherboard/X570-AORUS-XTREME-rev-10/support#support-dl-bios and download bios F11. If you use winrar just dobble click on the file and copy X570AXE.F11 to a usb stick. Restart and go in to bios. Choose qflash (i think it is) and find the file on the usb stick. Choose the file and flash it. I've flashed back and forth several times and never had issues, and thats the standard. 

When i flash i dont tick off "update backup bios to" or what the option is. Flash and be happy, or not, depends on whether your problem is solved or not. But flash you do anyway


----------



## Redsoul

Thank you both for your responses. I used the method via USB that was very easy and seemed safe to me. I just now have ran into driver issues. My primary reason for the BIOS updates was related to BSODs I was getting consistently.

I was attempting to update my drivers via Driver Easy Pro and once the install I am unable to boot into windows without a rollback in safe mode.


----------



## rissie

Redsoul said:


> Thank you both for your responses. I used the method via USB that was very easy and seemed safe to me. I just now have ran into driver issues. My primary reason for the BIOS updates was related to BSODs I was getting consistently.
> 
> I was attempting to update my drivers via Driver Easy Pro and once the install I am unable to boot into windows without a rollback in safe mode.


Do you know the exact driver you're trying to install that is causing issues? Also, try to make sure that your RAM is stable (I use memtest86 so it doesn't mess with my windows installation).

Maybe just start out with the basic drivers first. AMD Chipset driver; any essential device driver. 

Install the drivers one by one to determine which is giving you the issue.


----------



## FranZe

To exclude memory please do not load the xmp profile then see how it goes. Tune memory later. I've never used driver easy, but just download drivers from gigabytes side to exclude that to maybe? Dont worry if you only run 2133 on memory. You will tune that later. Just boot as stock as you can be for the moment.

And another thing is your windows. Did you install a fresh clean windows? We dont know nothing about this. Therfore i recomends: Memory @ stock, download the newest windows 10, install it, then install drivers (<--again like rissie said, one by one and just the basic). In that order. Maybe your windows is corrupted. Anyway, with yours issues it seems like the best and easiest solution.


----------



## Frietkot Louis

FranZe said:


> Here's mine 24/7. Not that impressive numbers but good enough for me
> 
> https://valid.x86.fr/ee1hh9


Your numbers look fine  I've seen you've gone for the stable route not the max perf route which is great if you don't want headaches and spend eternity on testing - like I did


----------



## rastaviper

How is the temperature affecting the final OC at an Elite with a Ryzen 5 CPU?
I could do 4300mhz (auto or manually set for all cores) at my 3600x during summer, with maximum temperature reaching 85degrees and being able to run any game or benchmark I wanted.

I would expect to see higher clocks at Auto setting now during winter, as max temp is reaching 70-75degrees. But still the max auto clock still goes till 4300mhz.

Anything different that I should try?

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


----------



## mrsteelx

rastaviper said:


> How is the temperature affecting the final OC at an Elite with a Ryzen 5 CPU?
> I could do 4300mhz (auto or manually set for all cores) at my 3600x during summer, with maximum temperature reaching 85degrees and being able to run any game or benchmark I wanted.
> 
> I would expect to see higher clocks at Auto setting now during winter, as max temp is reaching 70-75degrees. But still the max auto clock still goes till 4300mhz.
> 
> Anything different that I should try?
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


why not try manual all core to 4.4 and see what happens.


----------



## Nijo

Hey guys,

since yesterday my mouse disconnects randomly. Any solution available to this issue?


----------



## bluechris

Nijo said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> 
> 
> since yesterday my mouse disconnects randomly. Any solution available to this issue?


Can you see your bclk speed? Its 100?


----------



## Nijo

bluechris said:


> Can you see your bclk speed? Its 100?


Yes, as it ever was. No changes in Bios, just cleaned the system yesterday (and disconnected all USB devices for that).


----------



## IamEzio

Nijo said:


> Yes, as it ever was. No changes in Bios, just cleaned the system yesterday (and disconnected all USB devices for that).


Try to connect the mouse to a USB port from a different source. My Mouse (Rival 300) was connected to the USB 2.0 ports but started acting up after I installed the RX 5700 XT. I swapped it to the USB 3.0 gen 1 ports and it stopped, I then swapped the mouse to a new Rival 310 and tried again with the same result (So the mouse is not the issue). 

On my previous system (H77D3H and Xeon 1270v2) when I installed my RM750i PSU and connected the Corsair link USB 2.0 header to the motherboard both my Mouse and keyboard would freeze half the time the PC boots if the Corsair link software was installed. funny enough uninstalling the Corsair Link software and Monitoring the PSU in SIV or HWinfo would not repeat this. and I've noticed you use a Corsair h150i so you probably connected the link header and installed its software (iCue/Corsair Link).


----------



## Nijo

IamEzio said:


> Try to connect the mouse to a USB port from a different source. My Mouse (Rival 300) was connected to the USB 2.0 ports but started acting up after I installed the RX 5700 XT. I swapped it to the USB 3.0 gen 1 ports and it stopped, I then swapped the mouse to a new Rival 310 and tried again with the same result (So the mouse is not the issue).
> 
> On my previous system (H77D3H and Xeon 1270v2) when I installed my RM750i PSU and connected the Corsair link USB 2.0 header to the motherboard both my Mouse and keyboard would freeze half the time the PC boots if the Corsair link software was installed. funny enough uninstalling the Corsair Link software and Monitoring the PSU in SIV or HWinfo would not repeat this. and I've noticed you use a Corsair h150i so you probably connected the link header and installed its software (iCue/Corsair Link).



+1 for this. I give it a try.


----------



## kevindd992002

My X570I board is on BIOS revision F11 and everytime I disable CSM (with or without Secure Boot is enabled) the navigation through the BIOS/UEFI is just crawling! Is this a known issue or what?

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepcuts

kevindd992002 said:


> My X570I board is on BIOS revision F11 and everytime I disable CSM (with or without Secure Boot is enabled) the navigation through the BIOS/UEFI is just crawling! Is this a known issue or what?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


Known issue for quite a while. Have it on the machine in signature.
Sometimes it happens right after a CMOS clear.


----------



## kevindd992002

Oh ok. Do you know if they're working to fix this? I know it's minor but it just sucks.

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## TraumatikOC

kevindd992002 said:


> Oh ok. Do you know if they're working to fix this? I know it's minor but it just sucks.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


It happens to most of us after disabling CSM, Giga tech knows about it ( more of us need to send tickets into them ) cause they replied to one of the users here and said that they havent noticed it. One thing to help with it is enter bios and turn down the resolution of the gui ( i forget the key combo to do it, maybe alt F6 ??? ) and that does help ( bandaid fix ) to get less lag in bios. But it doesnt excuse it when other manufactureres bios doesnt do it.


----------



## dansi

yes ctrl + f6 to select lower resolution to fix the csm lag.

However gigabyte f11 bios disabled this fix for some reasons...probably holidays hang over..

so ctrl f6 only works for bios prior to f11..


----------



## kevindd992002

Ok, thanks. So here's to hoping that this gets fixed soon. I'd definitely file a support ticket with then in a few days when I have the spare time. Thank you all for the confirmation.

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Michael Lin

*X570 Aorus Elite Ryzen 3600 Overclocking*

If I try to overclock with the multiplier under the tweaker tab even setting it to 1 over the default of 36x the computer won't boot but if I overclock under the AMD Overclocking section then it works fine.How do I overclock under the tweaker tab? The reason is because if I use AMD Overclocking the CPU is always at the overclocked frequency and Vcore voltage and will not throttle. Not sure if it's the same behavior for the tweaker tab though so I wanted to try it out.

I'm on BIOS version f11.

Thanks.


----------



## Marius A

dansi said:


> yes ctrl + f6 to select lower resolution to fix the csm lag.
> 
> However gigabyte f11 bios disabled this fix for some reasons...probably holidays hang over..
> 
> so ctrl f6 only works for bios prior to f11..


In bios F11 is ALT+F6 to change the resolution hope this helps.


----------



## bigcid10

FranZe said:


> But now that i'm done with tweakings, what should i do now? I'm very satisfied with the things i've bought. This time i payed some extra for a little more "exclusive" products (aorus master, b-die memory) and it was well spent money. But i've to admit that i still dont like the bios to Gigabyte. But now i'm finished in there for a while, i think, until i finds out that i shall try something clever one day  Ive reached almost 7950 in Cinebench and sniffing on 63ns latency in Aida, but that doesnt matter @ all if i cant use the computer with those settings daily, and was just for fun.
> 
> 
> Here's mine 24/7. Not that impressive numbers but good enough for me
> 
> 
> https://valid.x86.fr/ee1hh9


how did you get you core vid to 1.34v ?
Are you set on auto voltages and clocks ?
if I set my clocks manually and volts on an offset
the vids get locked at 1.10v 
bios F11
Thank you


----------



## Marius A

kevindd992002 said:


> Ok, thanks. So here's to hoping that this gets fixed soon. I'd definitely file a support ticket with then in a few days when I have the spare time. Thank you all for the confirmation.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


you can change the BIOS resolution in bios F11 with ALT+F6, and yeah this is the only fix for my Aorus x570 Master since the beginning for me (f4 was flashed on my board) to the bios slowness when csm is disabled


----------



## dansi

i did alt f6, the popup menu came out, but i cant select the resolutions in it. Am i missing something? 

Tried mouse dragging, arrow keys, page up...


----------



## FranZe

bigcid10 said:


> how did you get you core vid to 1.34v ?
> Are you set on auto voltages and clocks ?
> if I set my clocks manually and volts on an offset
> the vids get locked at 1.10v
> bios F11
> Thank you


I'm underclocking  

No, i'm almost @ stock, just vcore to normal and offset -0.075

EDIT: Had to say that i've adjusted and manually entered some voltage settings since i dont like auto. Just in case if someone else read this, my comment only applied for the vcore part.


----------



## bigcid10

FranZe said:


> I'm underclocking
> 
> No, i'm almost @ stock, just vcore to normal and offset -0.075


can you take a screenshot of your tweaking page and upload it?
Thank you

edit:
bios tweaking page
the reason why I ask is 
I'm stable at 4.3/4.25 but my offset is -0.2250
but my vid is 1.10 locked


----------



## FranZe

Here it is


----------



## bigcid10

Thank you


----------



## FranZe

bigcid10 said:


> Thank you


Do you manually set 4.3Ghz in bios? Then i think its normal with the 1.10 vid that you are seeing


----------



## Roboionator

Hi, how suddenly voltages wont go below 0.900V CPU min 3200mhz, before go, where is the trick,...x570 master,3950X last bios F11, all stock, thank you


----------



## bigcid10

FranZe said:


> Do you manually set 4.3Ghz in bios? Then i think its normal with the 1.10 vid that you are seeing


look at these photos and advise,thank you


----------



## FranZe

bigcid10 said:


> look at these photos and advise,thank you


No, i dont want to, lol 

Or i cant actualy.. Havent done any ccx oc myself, so you probably have more experience than me there. I didnt se the big benifit to even try it to be honest.


----------



## Mullcom

Hi. Am I a new owner of this bord. 
My setup is 
Bord: Gigabyte X570 I AORUS PRO WIFI "ITX"
CPU ; AMD Ryzen 5 3600X 3.8 GHz 36MB
Memory; Corsair 32GB (2x16GB) DDR4 3200MHz CL16
GPU; ASUS GeForce GTX 1660 SUPER DUAL EVO OC

This all is inside; Fractal Design Node 304 Vit

If some of you can help to specify some nice tools/benchmark apps that I can use to test out it's should be grateful. 

I already installed AMD master 
But trying to find some for temps and benchmark for everything. 

Ooh yes I like to get some information which settings that overclock only the memory speed.

Skickat från min SM-G955F via Tapatalk


----------



## ugotd8

bigcid10 said:


> look at these photos and advise,thank you


I gave up on F11 and per-ccx overclocking in bios. I went back to F5 and set my vcore and cpu freq to AUTO and do overclocking in ryzen master. Too frustrating. I'm told it's an issue with agesa 1.0.0.4 and not the gigabyte board but I dunno. I was getting the same problem, with vcore stuck at 1.1v.


----------



## V4nger

Hey people, I'm trying to OC my memory and I'm using the Thaiphoon Burner and DRAM calculator system. I've got to the power setup on the extra pages of information and I just can't find the power setup options in the BIOS. Stuff like setting VDDSOC Load-Line Calibration and all the related parameters.


Any ideas on what to do?


Thanks


----------



## bigcid10

ugotd8 said:


> I gave up on F11 and per-ccx overclocking in bios. I went back to F5 and set my vcore and cpu freq to AUTO and do overclocking in ryzen master. Too frustrating. I'm told it's an issue with agesa 1.0.0.4 and not the gigabyte board but I dunno. I was getting the same problem, with vcore stuck at 1.1v.


mine is stable the way it is . I could go as hight as 4.4/4.3,but it gets too warm
I was just looking for a new avenue of improvement
Thank you


----------



## bigcid10

FranZe said:


> No, i dont want to, lol
> 
> Or i cant actualy.. Havent done any ccx oc myself, so you probably have more experience than me there. I didnt se the big benifit to even try it to be honest.


no Problem


----------



## Nijo

V4nger said:


> Hey people, I'm trying to OC my memory and I'm using the Thaiphoon Burner and DRAM calculator system. I've got to the power setup on the extra pages of information and I just can't find the power setup options in the BIOS. Stuff like setting VDDSOC Load-Line Calibration and all the related parameters.
> 
> 
> Any ideas on what to do?
> 
> 
> Thanks


Go for "Advanced Mode -> Tweaker"-page, at the bottom of this menu, scroll all the way down.


----------



## ugotd8

bigcid10 said:


> mine is stable the way it is . I could go as hight as 4.4/4.3,but it gets too warm
> I was just looking for a new avenue of improvement
> Thank you


No problem, but I was responding to the "my vid is locked" portion of your post. My VID was locked at the same 1.1V and I couldn't get past that. Sometimes the machine would refuse to boot.


----------



## dansi

dansi said:


> i did alt f6, the popup menu came out, but i cant select the resolutions in it. Am i missing something?
> 
> Tried mouse dragging, arrow keys, page up...


So how did you managed to select lower resolution in F11 bios?


----------



## FranZe

Frietkot Louis said:


> Your numbers look fine  I've seen you've gone for the stable route not the max perf route which is great if you don't want headaches and spend eternity on testing - like I did


Yeah, i did  You know, i've a wife and 3 kids too  I've time to use but this time i choose to not use a lot of it, i rather spend some time on memory oc that is pretty new to me. Oh well, seems like all my time went there..


----------



## rissie

ugotd8 said:


> I gave up on F11 and per-ccx overclocking in bios. I went back to F5 and set my vcore and cpu freq to AUTO and do overclocking in ryzen master. Too frustrating. I'm told it's an issue with agesa 1.0.0.4 and not the gigabyte board but I dunno. I was getting the same problem, with vcore stuck at 1.1v.


I'm doing per ccx in F11... I use normal offset (0.25v) - in HWinfo in windows, it is between 1.304 to 1.35V depending on load low voltage in high load and 1.35V at low load.

CCD 0 is at 44.25 and CCD 1 is at 43

Just remember to turn off core optimisations.

https://valid.x86.fr/jixbei


----------



## ugotd8

rissie said:


> I'm doing per ccx in F11... I use normal offset (0.25v) - in HWinfo in windows, it is between 1.304 to 1.35V depending on load low voltage in high load and 1.35V at low load.
> 
> CCD 0 is at 44.25 and CCD 1 is at 43
> 
> Just remember to turn off core optimisations.
> 
> https://valid.x86.fr/jixbei


Ah, good tip. Hadn't thought about core optimizations. You do mean the CPPC items correct?

Here's what I have now and so far I can now at least boot into windows, so thank you.


----------



## Mullcom

Is 4 pcie lanes limit to chipset on this bord/cpu or can you modifying this some how?

When I reading this I can see a that theye type out flexible lanes with *

Is someone here have more knowledge then me on this. Why I am asking is to learn what bottleneck you get with only 4lanes.









Skickat från min SM-G955F via Tapatalk


----------



## bigcid10

rissie said:


> I'm doing per ccx in F11... I use normal offset (0.25v) - in HWinfo in windows, it is between 1.304 to 1.35V depending on load low voltage in high load and 1.35V at low load.
> 
> CCD 0 is at 44.25 and CCD 1 is at 43
> 
> Just remember to turn off core optimisations.
> 
> https://valid.x86.fr/jixbei


I'm referring to VID ,not vcore 
my vcore is ~ 1.32v and under load 1.29v
but VID is locked at 1.10v 
Thank you


----------



## Marius A

dansi said:


> So how did you managed to select lower resolution in F11 bios?


yeah resolution screen is bugged , i guess only shows res and you cant change it, well ****y aorus bios feature , which for some reason it doesnt exists on other vendors


----------



## rissie

ugotd8 said:


> Ah, good tip. Hadn't thought about core optimizations. You do mean the CPPC items correct?
> 
> Here's what I have now and so far I can now at least boot into windows, so thank you.


Actually I meant core performance boosts. That's the only thing I have disabled. I actually still have CPPC and preferred cores enabled. Glad you got it working regardless  You can also try LLC to High from auto if you're still encountering some stability issues. Just make sure the Vcore at load is at your ryzen master vcore setting that is stable. I wish it was more straightforward, but it's offset tweaking to get the vcore where it needs to be for high load stability and letting the Vcore at low load ones go slightly above.




bigcid10 said:


> I'm referring to VID ,not vcore
> my vcore is ~ 1.32v and under load 1.29v
> but VID is locked at 1.10v
> Thank you


I'm not sure what happened, but I was just replying ugotd8?


----------



## pal

Mullcom said:


> Is 4 pcie lanes limit to chipset on this bord/cpu or can you modifying this some how?
> 
> When I reading this I can see a that theye type out flexible lanes with *
> 
> Is someone here have more knowledge then me on this. Why I am asking is to learn what bottleneck you get with only 4lanes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skickat från min SM-G955F via Tapatalk


emm, pci-e 4.0 x4 is used for comunication cpu to chipset, 4 lanes are used and fixed. 
12 "flexible" lanes are from chipset. Maybe if you have 2x nvme x4 on the chipset side, than you will see bottlneck


----------



## F1Aussie

Hi All, I have just installed some fractal design prisma pwm fans in my pc. The fans are connected to the mobo headers on my aorus master and work fine but the LED lights don't light up. this is the first time I have installed led fans. I have 6 fans all up, do I need to daisy chain the second cable on the fans and then plug them into the addressable 5v header on the mobo? Don't want to just do it in case I nuke something.
Cheers


----------



## SamfisherAnD

F1Aussie said:


> Hi All, I have just installed some fractal design prisma pwm fans in my pc. The fans are connected to the mobo headers on my aorus master and work fine but the LED lights don't light up. this is the first time I have installed led fans. I have 6 fans all up, do I need to daisy chain the second cable on the fans and then plug them into the addressable 5v header on the mobo? Don't want to just do it in case I nuke something.
> Cheers


Either connect them to a splitter so you only use 1 RGB header, or every fan goes to their own header, tho I doubt you have 6 RGB headers in any mobo


----------



## Mullcom

pal said:


> emm, pci-e 4.0 x4 is used for comunication cpu to chipset, 4 lanes are used and fixed.
> 
> 12 "flexible" lanes are from chipset. Maybe if you have 2x nvme x4 on the chipset side, than you will see bottlneck


Thx for comment this out. That I was afraid for. So dum to only have only 4 lanes between CPU and chipset. This is really important to know I think..

Skickat från min SM-G955F via Tapatalk


----------



## SamfisherAnD

Mullcom said:


> Thx for comment this out. That I was afraid for. So dum to only have only 4 lanes between CPU and chipset. This is really important to know I think..
> 
> Skickat från min SM-G955F via Tapatalk


4 PCIE4 lanes, which are 8 PCIE3 lanes. That's plenty TBH. There's 20 more between the CPU and chipset for you to use.


----------



## Medizinmann

Mullcom said:


> Thx for comment this out. That I was afraid for. So dum to only have only 4 lanes between CPU and chipset. This is really important to know I think..
> 
> Skickat från min SM-G955F via Tapatalk


What is your use case?

AM4 isn't a server or HEDT platform...
But you got still plenty of PCIe-Lanes...let's talk about Aorus Master/Xtreme...
I.e. - you could either run 2 M.2 NVME PCIe Gen4 in RAID 0 with not Bottleneck. 
You could run an additional Gen4 NVME Gen4 in M.2 slot three…or SATA devices…
And run an addtional add-on card in PCIe Slot one(with up to 4 Gen 4 PCIe SSDs) and run a GPU in Slot 2 with still x8 PCI Gen4 Lanes – but even with Gen3 there aren’t many GPU around which will be bottlenecked whit PCIe 16x/x8…

If you really need more - look into Threadripper….

So again – what is your use case?

Greetings,
Medizinmann


----------



## Mullcom

I was checking if raid 0 should work but with only 4chanels between chipset and CPU it's likely you don't get so much boost thith a raid 0. The m2 in chipset need to share this 4ports Chanel's with all the others equipment. You probably don't get the hole benefits speed from a high speed m2 disk. 

BW is one thing. But if there is many connected and sending data at the same time it should be a bottleneck. I don't know... So I should test this and come back with the result. 

It's only a workstation yes. But want to have as high speed as possible on disk and memory. 

This time is Economy limits. But in future it going troly be a TR in basement as server.

Second thing. Is that I want to learning how this works. And thanks of this discussions I learn alot. . 

Skickat från min SM-G955F via Tapatalk


----------



## Medizinmann

Cidious said:


> All this chatter about fans in an Aorus AM4 motherboard topic......
> 
> TBH I use Corsair ML120 and ML140 fans. They are DEAD SILENT at 8000-900 rpm. Got 11 fans in total. They are designed to strike the balance between good static pressure and airflow. And I use them in every position. 140MMs as case exhausts and 120MMs on the radiator push/pull. They are not cheap. But i got the ones without RGB that come with the H115i pro and H150i pro new as leftovers from people that didn't use them on their rad and opted for others fans. And got them new at bargain prices. I'd not choose any other fans anymore, and I've used Noctuas (UGLY pieces of ****), Fractals, Cooler Masters, Gentle Typhoons and these fans just top them. The only downside is kind of the steep price. But hey many people overspend on their rig anyway.


Well someone asked for the best fans – and sparked this discussion.

And yes Corsair fans are very good - but not as good as Noctuas NF-A12x25 PWM(we are not talking about the older ones…) for noise/performance…:thumb:

Yes, one could argue that the colour scheme of Noctua high end fans (Noctuas colormax fans aren’t as good as the A12 and arguably not better than Corsair) is kind of ugly – but since it is dark inside my case and I only look inside when changing/building anything – this doesn’t matter for me…
…for everybody else – yes, if you like colourful fans or even RGB with good performance – Corsair would also be my 1st choice…:thumb:

For black fans the be quiet! Silent Wings 3 fans that came with my rads/AIO are really great - but still not as good as Noctuas "ugly" brownish looking NF-A12x25 PWM - even if they look good on the Alphacool rads...

And don't talk about pricing…question was - what are the best fans…
I.e. - I run 23x120mm + 1x140mm fans, with my 360mm + 240mm + 120mm rads - this cooling solution is definitely pricy...:thumb:
...and waiting for my memory cooler which I will use with 2 additional 60mm Noctuas... 

Greetings,
Medizinmann


----------



## Medizinmann

Mullcom said:


> I was checking if raid 0 should work but with only 4chanels between chipset and CPU it's likely you don't get so much boost thith a raid 0. The m2 in chipset need to share this 4ports Chanel's with all the others equipment. You probably don't get the hole benefits speed from a high speed m2 disk.
> 
> BW is one thing. But if there is many connected and sending data at the same time it should be a bottleneck. I don't know... So I should test this and come back with the result.
> 
> It's only a workstation yes. But want to have as high speed as possible on disk and memory.
> 
> This time is Economy limits. But in future it going troly be a TR in basement as server.
> 
> Second thing. Is that I want to learning how this works. And thanks of this discussions I learn alot. .
> 
> Skickat från min SM-G955F via Tapatalk


Well - a RAID 0 with slot 1+2 will work – and 2 x 2TB NVME Gen4 drives for working should be enough for most use cases – and you can still connect plenty of storage through either SATA or PCIe cards(U.2 or NVME etc.)….or even a 8 TB M.2 in Slot 3 – if price doesn’t matter…

And it's pretty unlikely you will run into any bottlenecks - you would a need all devices to use full bandwidth at once/at the same time - when should that be?

And yes - most real world benchmarks don’t even show much of a benefit for NVME SSDs Gen3 over SATA SSDs – besides one use case – video editing…and even there you need to have big projects to notice anything.

Greetings,
Medizinmann


----------



## SamfisherAnD

I'm gonna start messing with my RAM timings again to find something 100% stable. Not sure which settings to start first.

My problem : 1 out of maybe 20 reboots it decides to swap over to backup BIOS, for no obvious apparent reason. PC works fine in all I do, gaming and streaming and nothing ever drops performance or crashes. However, running Small FFT on P95, I get 1-2 threads that crash instantly when I click start. It's definitely RAM related from what I have read and would like to fix this issue. I'm using the DRAM Calc and just wholesale input the Fast settings. All RAM stability tests I've done have passed with no issues somehow.


----------



## rask

Bobrolak said:


> was either newest version of linux kernel or linux-firmware package of ArchLinux (I have dual boot - Windows and ArchLinux). Downgrading both packages to previous versions fixed the problem. Mobo is working fine now for a couple of days.


 Hi - Thanks for sharing your experience. 



1) Do you remember the kernel version number? Its strange since so many people are using Arch as a host for VFIO and AFAIK, haven't heard of any issues.


2) You said you dual boot - are both Windows/Linux on the same storage media? That's known to cause issues.


----------



## F1Aussie

All good, got it sorted SamfisherAnD, cheers


----------



## kamil234

Waltc said:


> According to the specs page on the Gigabyte web site, the x570 Aorus Elite does not have a headphone amp. At least I could find no mention of it on the product pages.
> 
> 
> https://www.gigabyte.com/us/Motherboard/X570-AORUS-ELITE-rev-10/sp#sp
> 
> 
> So that could be why you don't see it.


Hm, thanks for the reply. Kind of misleading marketing by Gigabyte .. they mention the "AMP UP" audio same way they do on other boards such as aorus master but just omit the 'smart amp' feature. Also the audio set up guide on the website under documents on the aorus elite clearly shows how to set up the audio and specifically mentions the 'smart headphone amp' in the document ...


----------



## pschorr1123

Mullcom said:


> I was checking if raid 0 should work but with only 4chanels between chipset and CPU it's likely you don't get so much boost thith a raid 0. The m2 in chipset need to share this 4ports Chanel's with all the others equipment. You probably don't get the hole benefits speed from a high speed m2 disk.
> 
> BW is one thing. But if there is many connected and sending data at the same time it should be a bottleneck. I don't know... So I should test this and come back with the result.
> 
> It's only a workstation yes. But want to have as high speed as possible on disk and memory.
> 
> This time is Economy limits. But in future it going troly be a TR in basement as server.
> 
> Second thing. Is that I want to learning how this works. And thanks of this discussions I learn alot. .
> 
> Skickat från min SM-G955F via Tapatalk


The benefit of the AM4 platform vs Intel is that most AM4 boards have 1 m.2 pcie X4 lane in addition to the 16 for GPU coming directly off of the CPU. The X570 chipset x4 lanes are in addition to the others I just mentioned. So you can have 1 nvme x4 in the top m.2 slot coming directly off the CPU and the other in one of the lower m.2 slots coming directly off the Chipset. 

You should google raid 0 X570 results for others benchmark results.

With Intel the CPU only has 16 lanes for the PCIe express (GPU) and all m.2 ports on the board will go through the chipset which also is only 4 lanes at 3.0 so if you want to run 2 nvme drives with that setup you may run into issues. Only work around would be to use an add in card to run 1 m.2 off the CPU but then your GPU will only be at x8. (GN has done videos showing that using a 1080ti at x8 vs x16 resulted in only 1-3% reduction in fps which is within margin of error. I can't recall if they retested with 2080ti but I don't expect much difference)

With an X370 or X470 board the 2nd m.2 port wired through the chipset is only using x4 at gen 2 so performance is pretty nerfed on that 2nd nvme drive. The only exception would be the Asus CHVII Hero. They wired up the 2nd m.2 port to use pcie 3.0 lanes coming from the CPU but at the expense of running the GPU at x8 lanes. However, it is the only X470 board that I know of that can run 2 nvme x4 drives at full 3.0 speeds. Without using add in cards


----------



## Joseph Mills

As I was reading through different RAM overclocking guides, I stumbled upon a spreadsheet with different overclocking results. With only 107 entries on the Zen 2 list, I thought that not many people knew about it, so here it is. The data definitely proves to be useful.
Be careful to follow the formatting on the sheet!



DDR4 Ryzen overclocking log:

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...MWVPcYjf6nOlr9CtkkfN78tSo/edit#gid=1814864213


The document was linked from this article:
https://github.com/integralfx/MemTe...DR4 OC Guide.md#finding-the-maximum-frequency


----------



## Mullcom

https://twitter.com/pcboostin/status/1168725252073054209?s=09

About raid0

Here for this who is interested in raid.
https://www.pugetsystems.com/labs/articles/NVMe-RAID-0-Performance-in-Windows-10-Pro-1369/

I buy a Samsung 970 evo plus 256gb. Yast for make some testing by my own for x570 chipset. Om the link of result it seams that windows software raid did best from performing raid. But this make a bit dum because you can't boot up on this. So I thinking to use onbord USB port on the bord and have a flashdrive that booting upp my system.

Skickat från min SM-G955F via Tapatalk


----------



## Joseph Mills

Medizinmann said:


> Well, putting in ALL the numbers from DRAM Calc never worked for me either…
> I just use first 6 numbers + TRFC + Voltages(1st and 2nd page!) + CADBUS + ProODT + Geardown enabeld + Powerdown disabled - everything else on Auto!
> Don`t forget VRM-settings - try raising LLC for RAM while LLC for CPU Vcroe should be lowered a little.
> CADBUS with 4 Sticks should be 24 20 20 24 or24 20 24 24
> Disable spread spctrum!
> Vsoc over 1,05V never worked for me either, also raising VDDP/VDDG over 900/9500mV didn’t do any good…
> 
> What are your actual number anyway?
> 
> If all this doesn't work something is wrong...as you at least should reach the rated Speed of 3200.
> 
> BTW: My Samsung B-dies (G.Skill TriedentZ [email protected] 4x16GB-Sticks aren't on the QVL-list either - running them [email protected] Right now)
> 
> Greetings,
> Medizinmann



Just saw your post from several weeks back. Oops!
Thanks for the tips. I was finally able to get my ram set stable at 3200Mhz CL14. I have no idea what pushed it over the edge to make it stable, but I'm pretty sure VDDP/VDDG and RttPARK had something to do with it. I set VDDP/VDDG to 900/950, and RttPARK at RZQ/2. I haven't tried pushing it above 3200Mhz yet, because the real-world performance gains seem to be negligible.


Thanks again for your feedback!


----------



## Medizinmann

Mullcom said:


> https://twitter.com/pcboostin/status/1168725252073054209?s=09
> 
> About raid0
> 
> Here for this who is interested in raid.
> https://www.pugetsystems.com/labs/articles/NVMe-RAID-0-Performance-in-Windows-10-Pro-1369/
> 
> I buy a Samsung 970 evo plus 256gb. Yast for make some testing by my own for x570 chipset. Om the link of result it seams that windows software raid did best from performing raid. But this make a bit dum because you can't boot up on this. So I thinking to use onbord USB port on the bord and have a flashdrive that booting upp my system.
> 
> Skickat från min SM-G955F via Tapatalk


Here are my results with 2x2TB Samsung 970 EVO Plus....








And my Gen4 NVME drive in Slot 3 (Gigabyte Aorus 2TB)...








These result are with AMD RAIDXpert and Bitlocker on Win 10 Pro 1903 on Aorus Xtreme with 3900x.



Here is a video on what to expect with RAID 0 on 2x Gen 4 NVME SSDs...





Greetings,
Medizinmann


----------



## Medizinmann

Joseph Mills said:


> As I was reading through different RAM overclocking guides, I stumbled upon a spreadsheet with different overclocking results. With only 107 entries on the Zen 2 list, I thought that not many people knew about it, so here it is. The data definitely proves to be useful.
> Be careful to follow the formatting on the sheet!
> 
> 
> 
> DDR4 Ryzen overclocking log:
> 
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...MWVPcYjf6nOlr9CtkkfN78tSo/edit#gid=1814864213
> 
> 
> The document was linked from this article:
> https://github.com/integralfx/MemTe...DR4 OC Guide.md#finding-the-maximum-frequency


Yeah – stumbled over this some time ago - but forgot the link  - didn't save it before :doh: - thanks – definitely helpful! :thumb:



Joseph Mills said:


> Just saw your post from several weeks back. Oops!
> Thanks for the tips. I was finally able to get my ram set stable at 3200Mhz CL14. I have no idea what pushed it over the edge to make it stable, but I'm pretty sure VDDP/VDDG and RttPARK had something to do with it. I set VDDP/VDDG to 900/950, and RttPARK at RZQ/2. I haven't tried pushing it above 3200Mhz yet, because the real-world performance gains seem to be negligible.
> 
> 
> Thanks again for your feedback!


Great - my congrats! :thumb:

BTW - I managed to get my OC finally over the 3600 MHz mark - but it is only stable when I crank up fan speeds and my system then gets nosier as my liking - therefore I cut back to 3550-60 MHz again which is stable in karhu for extended periods with low fan speeds and low(=almost no) noise. :thumb:

Waiting for a memory cooler though – so maybe I can drive my RAM OC a little further…:thinking:

Greetings,
Medizinmann


----------



## Waltc

kamil234 said:


> Hm, thanks for the reply. Kind of misleading marketing by Gigabyte .. they mention the "AMP UP" audio same way they do on other boards such as aorus master but just omit the 'smart amp' feature. Also the audio set up guide on the website under documents on the aorus elite clearly shows how to set up the audio and specifically mentions the 'smart headphone amp' in the document ...



Yes, it looks like all the mboards share the same audio setup guide.


----------



## Mullcom

Medizinmann said:


> Here are my results with 2x2TB Samsung 970 EVO Plus....
> 
> View attachment 316874
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And my Gen4 NVME drive in Slot 3 (Gigabyte Aorus 2TB)...
> 
> View attachment 316876
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These result are with AMD RAIDXpert and Bitlocker on Win 10 Pro 1903 on Aorus Xtreme with 3900x.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a video on what to expect with RAID 0 on 2x Gen 4 NVME SSDs...
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gDe3S0pGiAU&t=171s
> 
> 
> 
> Greetings,
> 
> Medizinmann


Impressive results. Thx for video.

Get my other drive tomorrow let's see what it can do. I have ITX bord for my setup. Start to build up my desk 









Skickat från min SM-G955F via Tapatalk


----------



## rask

Frietkot Louis said:


> 7-Aida 64 Stress Cpu, Stress Fpu, Stress Cache, Stress System Memory Successful
> 
> Never use those, if FP32 and FP64 raytrace are stable ..... Great ! (not as easy as it sounds).
> 
> 8-3Dmark Fire Strike Extreme, Fire Strike Ultra ,Fire Strike ,Time Spy Extreme, Time Spy, Successful



Why "never use" these tests?


Also, are you running 3900x + Aorus Master + 48GB RAM on F11? Would you please share some pointers/settings? For memory overclocking, did you find settings for 2x16GB and 2x8GB separately in A2/B2 or with all slots populated?


----------



## rask

se7enalpha said:


> Theres a posibility to get something like this? I know that we can change the pci gen, but it applies to all pcie ports (i have a X570 Aorus Mater)


 @GBT-MatthewH: Are you still here? Can you please incorporate this into the next BIOS update for PCIE as well as m.2? This would give so much clarity than the simple setting of AUTO.


----------



## Bobrolak

rask said:


> Hi - Thanks for sharing your experience.
> 
> 
> 
> 1) Do you remember the kernel version number? Its strange since so many people are using Arch as a host for VFIO and AFAIK, haven't heard of any issues.
> 
> 
> 2) You said you dual boot - are both Windows/Linux on the same storage media? That's known to cause issues.



Hi rask,


I also created bug report on bugs.archlinux.org, but I can't reproduce this issue anymore so it will be closed with no further investigation. Because of that I am happy-sad - happy because my system is working fine and sad because I found no good explanation for what happened.


To answer your question - Arch is installed on differen disk than Windows, actually they don't even share bootloader ;P.
As for the kernel - it happened on two kernels - main archlinux kernel and zen kernel, both in same version 5.4.6.arch3-1


----------



## V9500

Hi all!

I plan to used an Aorus x570 master with a 3900x or a 3950x, and possibly a gen4 PCI-e M.2 SSD, like the MP600 from Corsair, and a gen3 PCI-e graphics card, probably based on RTX 2070 SUPER.

I have a first question about the bios settings for PCI-e. Apparently, we can't choose the speed independently for each PCI-e lane (except when using the auto mode). I have read / watched several reviews and checked the manual, and could not figure out any way to access these settings manually, contrary to bios settings from other brands.

Could anyone confirm this?

What is your experience on this motherboard, regarding the mixing of various PCI-e generations?

Thanks!


----------



## Mullcom

It should not be any problem to use lower gen like gen 3 in gen 4 setup. In bios you can change the x from 16x to two 8x. 

But I am using ITX version 

Skickat från min SM-G955F via Tapatalk


----------



## rask

Bobrolak said:


> To answer your question - Arch is installed on differen disk than Windows, actually they don't even share bootloader ;P.
> As for the kernel - it happened on two kernels - main archlinux kernel and zen kernel, both in same version 5.4.6.arch3-1


Thanks for confirming and sharing version #s - strange issue indeed! Btw, out of interest, are you also doing VFIO ?


----------



## rask

V9500 said:


> Hi all!
> 
> I plan to used an Aorus x570 master with a 3900x or a 3950x, and possibly a gen4 PCI-e M.2 SSD, like the MP600 from Corsair, and a gen3 PCI-e graphics card, probably based on RTX 2070 SUPER.
> 
> I have a first question about the bios settings for PCI-e. Apparently, we can't choose the speed independently for each PCI-e lane (except when using the auto mode). I have read / watched several reviews and checked the manual, and could not figure out any way to access these settings manually, contrary to bios settings from other brands.
> 
> Could anyone confirm this?
> 
> What is your experience on this motherboard, regarding the mixing of various PCI-e generations?
> 
> Thanks!



Hence the petition to @*GBT-MatthewH* , for selecting speed of both PCIe slots and m.2, for these mixed gen scenarios: https://www.overclock.net/forum/11-...570-aorus-owners-thread-546.html#post28269414


----------



## Zensou

First time using AMD since 2006. 

3700x & x570 Aorus Elite. 

Is there a guide on how to optimize or tweak bios settings for optimal temperatures/efficiency? I am not interested in squeezing out the last bit of performance out of my chip, but more of getting the best performance for the lowest voltage/temperatures.

Currently, I just have PBO enabled but Ryzen Master shows the voltage hitting almost 1.4, which seems quite high to me.


----------



## Dreams-Visions

So I'm chillin on F7b, no problems here. Is F11 safe to move up to? Any performance issues to speak of?


----------



## Bogo36

Hi, got a X570 Aorus Ultra and an 3700X. Sometimes the System wont boot. I Power my System on and the Fans start spinning. So far so normal, but nothing happens then. No Screen or anything. Fans just keep Spinning at Full Power. I have to Hard Reset the PC (hold Power Button 3-5 Seconds) and start the System again.
Bios is F11. Can somebody help?


----------



## mrsteelx

Zensou said:


> First time using AMD since 2006.
> 
> 3700x & x570 Aorus Elite.
> 
> Is there a guide on how to optimize or tweak bios settings for optimal temperatures/efficiency? I am not interested in squeezing out the last bit of performance out of my chip, but more of getting the best performance for the lowest voltage/temperatures.
> 
> Currently, I just have PBO enabled but Ryzen Master shows the voltage hitting almost 1.4, which seems quite high to me.


all you have to do is lock it to 3.8 all core and set voltage to like 1.23. Disable PBO and XFR. you will be happy then.

on the 3000 series of cpu, don't worry about volts. it knows what it is doing.


----------



## Medizinmann

rask said:


> @GBT-MatthewH: Are you still here? Can you please incorporate this into the next BIOS update for PCIE as well as m.2? This would give so much clarity than the simple setting of AUTO.


GBT- MatthewH is excused for CES 2020 (He wrote some time before Xmas - that he is a "little" busy for CES etc...)

We might/should hear from him an Gigabytes BIOS Team again some time after CES 2020...hopefully...

And hopefully a new AGESA Code that fixes the annoying PBO/EDC-Bug.

Greetings,
Medizinmann


----------



## Medizinmann

Dreams-Visions said:


> So I'm chillin on F7b, no problems here. Is F11 safe to move up to? Any performance issues to speak of?


With BIOSes after F10 and new AGESA-Code(1.0.0.4 B) memory training changed and the PBO/EDC-Bug was introduced.

If everything work for you - don't touch it!

Greetings,
Medizinmann


----------



## Medizinmann

Bogo36 said:


> Hi, got a X570 Aorus Ultra and an 3700X. Sometimes the System wont boot. I Power my System on and the Fans start spinning. So far so normal, but nothing happens then. No Screen or anything. Fans just keep Spinning at Full Power. I have to Hard Reset the PC (hold Power Button 3-5 Seconds) and start the System again.
> Bios is F11. Can somebody help?


Well Sound like a failing Memory Training...:thinking:

As always – seat stick in a2/b2, try entering first 6 values of your XMP profile manually + Voltage, try DRAM Calc etc…:thumb:

Greetings,
Medizinmann


----------



## Medizinmann

Zensou said:


> First time using AMD since 2006.
> 
> 3700x & x570 Aorus Elite.
> 
> Is there a guide on how to optimize or tweak bios settings for optimal temperatures/efficiency? I am not interested in squeezing out the last bit of performance out of my chip, but more of getting the best performance for the lowest voltage/temperatures.
> 
> Currently, I just have PBO enabled but Ryzen Master shows the voltage hitting almost 1.4, which seems quite high to me.


Voltages up to 1,5 V(on the higher end when idleing) are normal and within specs for Ryzen 3000.

If you stick to PBO you could set a little neg. offset for core voltage...like -0,05V to -0,1V 

Greetings,
Medizinmann


----------



## Frietkot Louis

Zensou said:


> First time using AMD since 2006.
> 
> 3700x & x570 Aorus Elite.
> 
> Is there a guide on how to optimize or tweak bios settings for optimal temperatures/efficiency? I am not interested in squeezing out the last bit of performance out of my chip, but more of getting the best performance for the lowest voltage/temperatures.
> 
> Currently, I just have PBO enabled but Ryzen Master shows the voltage hitting almost 1.4, which seems quite high to me.


Hi there. First of all Ryzen master is NOT reliable for showing the actual voltages, better look with hwinfo (sensors) and check SVI2 TFN. You'll notice that volts go even higher than that. (Core VID is irrelevant if you set a manual voltage. )

Here are the voltages for my 3900x processor, CCD1 is a great CCD (3800x alike) and CCD2 is a meh CCD (3700x alike)

1,100(BIOS) (1,05 VDROOP): CCD1: 3800 CCD2: 3600
1,150(BIOS) (1,10 VDROOP): CCD1: 4000, CCD2: 3800
1,250(BIOS) (1,20 VDROOP): CCD1: 4200, CCD3: 4000
1,300(BIOS) (1,25 VDROOP): CCD1: 4300, CCD2: 4100

This is with load line calibration on high, VDROOP is with prime95 testing option 2. The vdroop value is the most important to check (SVI2 TFN,VROUT) for stability, a system will get usually unstable if voltage is insufficient (crashes, hard reboot)

So, depending on the quality of your ccd you will *propably* be able to clock stably somewhere in between those clocks for that given voltage.

The lower voltages and speeds will greatly enhance performance per watt, I prefer the second (4000/3800) at 1,10 VDROOP 1,15 BIOS for overnight renders etc.

Hope this helps, cheers.


----------



## matthew87

Frietkot Louis said:


> Hi there. First of all Ryzen master is NOT reliable for showing the actual voltages, better look with hwinfo (sensors) and check SVI2 TFN. You'll notice that volts go even higher than that. (Core VID is irrelevant if you set a manual voltage. )


Ryzen Master is more accurate than other sensor software inc hwinfo. 

There's been known issues with some sensor reporting programmes causing higher voltages due to the way they poll the CPU's sensors. There's a nice reddit post by AMD staff on the subject of how to monitor VID on Ryzen chips. 

And voltages mean nothing.

It's the combination of voltage + amperage + time that matters. 

1.5v @ 10amp (15 watts) for 50ms isn't going to harm your chip. 

Running 1.5v @ 100amp for hours is a whole different story


----------



## Frietkot Louis

matthew87 said:


> Ryzen Master is more accurate than other sensor software inc hwinfo.
> 
> There's been known issues with some sensor reporting programmes causing higher voltages due to the way they poll the CPU's sensors. There's a nice reddit post by AMD staff on the subject of how to monitor VID on Ryzen chips.
> 
> And voltages mean nothing.
> 
> It's the combination of voltage + amperage + time that matters.
> 
> 1.5v @ 10amp (15 watts) for 50ms isn't going to harm your chip.
> 
> Running 1.5v @ 100amp for hours is a whole different story


Hi Matthew, ryzen master bases it's values on core VID, I've seen ryzen master indicating 1.1V Voltage when running a 1.325V 4400 Mhz overclock stably. Also, If you set a voltage offset in Bios then ryzen master will deviate as much from the real voltage. 
Just test it emperically  I've nothing against ryzen master and use it daily but some parts of it are not scientific  Cheers mate.

[EDIT] I'm talking about voltage under load, mainly. In that case it doesn't matter if your cpu sleeps or not.


----------



## Medizinmann

V9500 said:


> Hi all!
> 
> I plan to used an Aorus x570 master with a 3900x or a 3950x, and possibly a gen4 PCI-e M.2 SSD, like the MP600 from Corsair, and a gen3 PCI-e graphics card, probably based on RTX 2070 SUPER.
> 
> I have a first question about the bios settings for PCI-e. Apparently, we can't choose the speed independently for each PCI-e lane (except when using the auto mode). I have read / watched several reviews and checked the manual, and could not figure out any way to access these settings manually, contrary to bios settings from other brands.
> 
> Could anyone confirm this?
> 
> What is your experience on this motherboard, regarding the mixing of various PCI-e generations?
> 
> Thanks!


You usually shouldn't need to do anything about that.

I.e. I use a 2080 Ti, 2 Gen3 NVME SSD in RAID 0 + one Gen4 NVME SSD and everything runs as it is supposed to…

Some people needed to downgrade Gen4 PCIe, when experiencing some sound issues…

Greetings,
Medizinmann


----------



## St0RM53

Re-tried AGESA 1.0.0.4 with F11 on my x570 aorus master and still kinda of broken. First thing i've noticed setting VDDG and VDDP voltage control and voltage in favorites is broken. It only allows you to set "VDDP voltage" (if you have manual selected in "VDDP voltage control") and "VDDG voltage control" (while if set to manual doesn't allow you to add "VDDG voltage") in favorites. Trying to set one of these 2 parameters in favorites adds "PM_1V8" to favorites...


Also most importantly i run Cinebench R20 again..
Without EVEN enabling XMP (yes with like 90ns latency) and just running defaults in F11 i get close to the score i get in F7B with everything unlocked and enabled.
Enabling those options in F11 drops me around 60-70 points like something is REALLY REALLY BROKEN.
I need to play with the settings one by one to find *** is going on.


@*GBT-MatthewH write that down ;p
*


----------



## hallako

Bogo36 said:


> Hi, got a X570 Aorus Ultra and an 3700X. Sometimes the System wont boot. I Power my System on and the Fans start spinning. So far so normal, but nothing happens then. No Screen or anything. Fans just keep Spinning at Full Power. I have to Hard Reset the PC (hold Power Button 3-5 Seconds) and start the System again.
> Bios is F11. Can somebody help?


Forcing PCI-E(GPU) to gen3 might help on that. You can also look at the 4 status leds, those might tell something, mine was just sitting on the VGA led on 5700xt.


----------



## Mullcom

I have some problem with my raid setup.

When windows installation is finished and I install chipset driver i reboot and after that I get boot loops.

I start to think it is Samsung driver that messup the raid driver. So trying to install all without this driver.


*Update
Yes was Samsung driver for disk. So it's big no no to install disk drivers when you using raid. Performers is only changed with big files no so much with regular use of the drive. 

Skickat från min SM-G955F via Tapatalk


----------



## Artur Sielski

Hi,

Since 13th December I am owner of this motherboard along with the rest stuff like in signature and I have very strange problem.

Usually my PC is running for 4-6hours per day, at weekends its about 12-16 hours. In three weeks I had this issue three times. Everytime at saturday/sunday morning.
Everything is working like a charm, no issues, restarts, freezes, problems with devices etc. I shutdown my PC eg. friday evening. At saturday/sunday when I try to turn it on I press power button and... completely nothing happens. 
No fans, no beeps, no POST - nothing. Everytime this happen I must unplug powercord, reset CMOS and after 1-2 tries PC starts boots up. Then I load my BIOS profile and im using computer for next week.

Anyone have same problem and solved it ?

Actually im running at F11 BIOS
DRAMs at manual 3000MHz CL15 1.35v (turned off XMP for testing purposes).


----------



## rask

Medizinmann said:


> GBT- MatthewH is excused for CES 2020 (He wrote some time before Xmas - that he is a "little" busy for CES etc...)
> 
> We might/should hear from him an Gigabytes BIOS Team again some time after CES 2020...hopefully...
> 
> And hopefully a new AGESA Code that fixes the annoying PBO/EDC-Bug.
> 
> Greetings,
> Medizinmann



Thanks for the update. Hope the new AGESA code includes the necessary fixes, while not breaking anything 


A few basic things I am struggling with:


1. Btw, while using QFLASH+, is it necessary to remove CPU, RAM and graphics card or I can use with those on? I understand from the manual, the backup BIOS will be updated, too. What are your main and backup BIOS versions?


2. To boot first into BIOS, with my new Aorus Master and 3900x and RX580, I kept on getting Error code `78` (Temp Monitor was my TV plugged in via HDMI port on RX580 and the other peripheral was keyboard only - No mouse).


3. I then QFLASH+ed with CPU/RAM/Graphics card, waited for the motherboard to reboot, powered it off, cleared CMOS till CMOS light went off, removed CMOS battery for 1 min, put it back in and then powered everything on. Now I get error code `AE`.


Net, still can't get into BIOS. Have ordered a few DP to HDMI/VGA adapters.


The power supply used was Corsair SF450 - again temp. which should be ok for basic POST testing. Objective was to test whether everything is recognized properly in BIOS, while I wait for my actual peripherals - monitor/Power supply etc.


PS: I had 24 pin, 8 pin from PSU plugged in. Wraith prism was plugged into CPU fan header. Everything lighted up, prism cooler and RAM. In 2nd case, 1 SATA ssd was powered on from the same power supply as well.


----------



## V9500

rask said:


> Hence the petition to @*GBT-MatthewH* , for selecting speed of both PCIe slots and m.2, for these mixed gen scenarios: https://www.overclock.net/forum/11-...570-aorus-owners-thread-546.html#post28269414


Thanks rask! I did not notice your previous message on the same topic... Good to know that some Gigabyte guys are around! This option should be easy to add (since the mixing in itself is definitely possible in auto mode)




Medizinmann said:


> You usually shouldn't need to do anything about that.
> 
> I.e. I use a 2080 Ti, 2 Gen3 NVME SSD in RAID 0 + one Gen4 NVME SSD and everything runs as it is supposed to…
> 
> Some people needed to downgrade Gen4 PCIe, when experiencing some sound issues…
> 
> Greetings,
> Medizinmann


Thanks Medizinmann, the auto mode should do its work, even though we should be able to work around such an issue instead of downgrading the whole PCI-e lanes...


----------



## Mullcom

Artur Sielski said:


> Hi,
> 
> 
> 
> Since 13th December I am owner of this motherboard along with the rest stuff like in signature and I have very strange problem.
> 
> 
> 
> Usually my PC is running for 4-6hours per day, at weekends its about 12-16 hours. In three weeks I had this issue three times. Everytime at saturday/sunday morning.
> 
> Everything is working like a charm, no issues, restarts, freezes, problems with devices etc. I shutdown my PC eg. friday evening. At saturday/sunday when I try to turn it on I press power button and... completely nothing happens.
> 
> No fans, no beeps, no POST - nothing. Everytime this happen I must unplug powercord, reset CMOS and after 1-2 tries PC starts boots up. Then I load my BIOS profile and im using computer for next week.
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone have same problem and solved it ?
> 
> 
> 
> Actually im running at F11 BIOS
> 
> DRAMs at manual 3000MHz CL15 1.35v (turned off XMP for testing purposes).


Test to set Auto wake up in bios and see if it can wake itself. 

Skickat från min SM-G955F via Tapatalk


----------



## Artur Sielski

Mullcom said:


> Test to set Auto wake up in bios and see if it can wake itself.
> 
> Skickat från min SM-G955F via Tapatalk


You mean wake up by keyboard / mouse ?


----------



## Mullcom

No. You can set date and time schedule in bios. It shipped be on the same place there settings of mouse and keyboard. 

Skickat från min SM-G955F via Tapatalk


----------



## Metalhead79

I finally tracked down the issue. Turns out it was vcore. I had to set it manually to 1.45v in BIOS. HWINFO and Ryzen Master both show voltage adjusting to core speed in windows. So I have no idea why that setting mattered, but I'm running on the F11 BIOS successfully now.


----------



## rissie

Metalhead79 said:


> I finally tracked down the issue. Turns out it was vcore. I had to set it manually to 1.45v in BIOS. HWINFO and Ryzen Master both show voltage adjusting to core speed in windows. So I have no idea why that setting mattered, but I'm running on the F11 BIOS successfully now.


Woah. You shouldn't need to run at 1.45V (very high! Especially for full load and 24/7) for stock in BIOs. Try LLC to high/turbo and Vcore to normal? And are your CPU temps actually okay?


----------



## Metalhead79

rissie said:


> Woah. You shouldn't need to run at 1.45V (very high! Especially for full load and 24/7) for stock in BIOs. Try LLC to high/turbo and Vcore to normal? And are your CPU temps actually okay?


I set 1.45v just to get it to boot. I've been pulling my hair out for 4 months trying to figure this issue out. It just occurred to me today that maybe it was CPU vcore. 

Just a lousy R5 3600. I'm using vcore = normal + offset +.072v. I got BSODS at +0.54v and +0.06v. LLC is set to turbo. 

HWINFO64 is reporting a max of 1.544v for CPU Core Voltage (SVI2 TFN) at idle. Average vcore is 1.423v at idle. Drops to 1.2vish under load in P95. Max temp in P95 smallfft is 76c. I think 1.5v is the max safe for single core boost?


----------



## Dreams-Visions

Medizinmann said:


> With BIOSes after F10 and new AGESA-Code(1.0.0.4 B) memory training changed and the PBO/EDC-Bug was introduced.
> 
> If everything work for you - don't touch it!
> 
> Greetings,
> Medizinmann


tyvm!

back to lurking for me.


----------



## rissie

Metalhead79 said:


> I set 1.45v just to get it to boot. I've been pulling my hair out for 4 months trying to figure this issue out. It just occurred to me today that maybe it was CPU vcore.
> 
> Just a lousy R5 3600. I'm using vcore = normal + offset +.072v. I got BSODS at +0.54v and +0.06v. LLC is set to turbo.
> 
> HWINFO64 is reporting a max of 1.544v for CPU Core Voltage (SVI2 TFN) at idle. Average vcore is 1.423v at idle. Drops to 1.2vish under load in P95. Max temp in P95 smallfft is 76c. I think 1.5v is the max safe for single core boost?


That is pretty high for Vcore just for stock. Have you tried a negative offset? [see below on why I suggested it.] It's your CPU, and temps do seem fine, so ultimately it would be your comfort level with that max of 1.54v (It is out of official spec by about 0.044v) - but your load voltages seem fine.

All that said, there may be something different between your board and mine. With positive offset settings on my board, Vcore seems to be 1.1v + offset value with droop determined by LLC. My LLC at high doesn't drop nearly as much it's 1.35 to 1.308v for my ccx overclock.

With negative offset (I have a profile I run at PBO + offset at -0.1V) the idle/single load voltage is just under 1.5 but load voltages vary a lot between 1.28 to 1.32V - I think the differences between positive and negative offsets for me lie with the core performance boost that I have to disable for per ccx/all core clocks. But for stock, maybe try negative offset so you can bring your vcore down. Starting F11, my vcore doesn't drop below 1v which was one of my decisions to just move to per ccx overclock.


----------



## SamfisherAnD

I'm not sure if this is how it's supposed to be but my 3700x and 1070 idle at 110-120w according to my power meter, with my PSU running through it. I somehow remember my PC idling around 80-90w when I first bought it. Anyone else have increased idle power draw? My PPT according to Ryzen Master is constantly around 40% even on the desktop not doing anything, torrent off and no media playing.


----------



## rastaviper

Metalhead79 said:


> I set 1.45v just to get it to boot. I've been pulling my hair out for 4 months trying to figure this issue out. It just occurred to me today that maybe it was CPU vcore.
> 
> 
> 
> Just a lousy R5 3600. I'm using vcore = normal + offset +.072v. I got BSODS at +0.54v and +0.06v. LLC is set to turbo.
> 
> 
> 
> HWINFO64 is reporting a max of 1.544v for CPU Core Voltage (SVI2 TFN) at idle. Average vcore is 1.423v at idle. Drops to 1.2vish under load in P95. Max temp in P95 smallfft is 76c. I think 1.5v is the max safe for single core boost?


Your situation is really weird.

I am using an offset at my daily overclocked 3600x at 4300mhz and no booting/operation problems for my Elite mobo. Vcore is fluctuating between 0.5 and 1.41
For special benchmarks only at 4450-4500mhz I will need something more like 1.46vcore.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mullcom

If I stres test my CPU at stock clock. An CPU start on all core at 4.3ghz but after 10m it's drop to 3.9ghz. doesn't that mean that I can't clock my CPU more then 3.9ghz. it dropping for a reason and it's the heat...

a thought .

Skickat från min SM-G955F via Tapatalk


----------



## garikfox

Hello again everyone, just built a newer system with a Aorus Master, coming from a X99 Taichi. We'll see how it goes


----------



## Delta9k

This is my second Master I've had on the bench - this one paired with a 3950X. Not too bad considering stock CPU and setting the mem to 3800 with uclk/fclk 1900 and CL16 timings
Have it on the bench right now but, will be using this combo in a new build to be my new daily driver. the Master is my fav x570 board.


----------



## Gypsycurse

Hi all, 

I am running the x570 master with Bios 11, a 3900x and I can't seem to get it to reduce the core voltage below 1.39 to 1.4v. I have been reading around and it seems that the Corsair iCue software isnt helping. 

I run the balanced profile and PBO is turned off, but outside of the bios I never see the voltage drop to 0.9v what steps could I take to improve things? As you can imagine, living in Australia, during the summer paired with a CPU pegged at higher voltage is running pretty toasty.

I can run without iCue but its a pain, any help is appreciated. 

John


----------



## Cidious

I got my MSI MEG X570 Unify in today. Done with the Gigabyte BS. They can't seem to get this AM4 series right. It's too buggy and unstable. The B450M DS3H was even worse than my Pro Wifi now. 

My Pro Wifi is running fine for a while then sudden reboots when idling again without any changes made. Memtest can run hours straight no errors. But when browsing the web or typing in word.. crashes. Then we have the cold post issues. always going into recovery mode first having to reset another time to get it to post. Then we have the spontaneous CMOS resets or dual bios switches without any valid reason.. I am running the EXACT same setup as I did on my MSI B450M Mortar and Mortar MAX. They were rock solid at 1/3 of the price... just not enough PCIE lanes. I really wanted to give Gigabye my support after having had many Gigabyte motherboards in the past with pleasure. But they just can't get it right with this series.

Thanks for all the help here. I'll be off to the MEG Unify thread haha. Hope you can get you troubles sorted. This thread is super active and full of issues.. for the MEG Unify or ACE almost nothing.. it says something about stability I think. 

I did really try to get along with it haha.


----------



## rissie

Gypsycurse said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I am running the x570 master with Bios 11, a 3900x and I can't seem to get it to reduce the core voltage below 1.39 to 1.4v. I have been reading around and it seems that the Corsair iCue software isnt helping.
> 
> I run the balanced profile and PBO is turned off, but outside of the bios I never see the voltage drop to 0.9v what steps could I take to improve things? As you can imagine, living in Australia, during the summer paired with a CPU pegged at higher voltage is running pretty toasty.
> 
> I can run without iCue but its a pain, any help is appreciated.
> 
> John


Hi John,

What are you using to read Vcore? I wouldn't trust Ryzen Master. I use hwinfo as it updates more often than CPU-z. With that out of the way, what has resulted in lowest Vcore (assuming thermals are taken care of), is Vcore set to normal and offset to negative. I have no issues running my 3900x at -0.1v offset with PBO. The Australian summer can be really toasty with 40+ C (studied in Perth and I'm aware of how hot it gets!), so I would suggest turning PBO off and tweaking offset as low as it will go. 

Additionally, Vcore up to 1.5V is okay for idle and low loads, what you should watch for is high Vcore at high loads (test it with cinebench maybe to see what Vcore is).


----------



## rissie

Cidious said:


> I got my MSI MEG X570 Unify in today. Done with the Gigabyte BS. They can't seem to get this AM4 series right. It's too buggy and unstable. The B450M DS3H was even worse than my Pro Wifi now.
> 
> My Pro Wifi is running fine for a while then sudden reboots when idling again without any changes made. Memtest can run hours straight no errors. But when browsing the web or typing in word.. crashes. Then we have the cold post issues. always going into recovery mode first having to reset another time to get it to post. Then we have the spontaneous CMOS resets or dual bios switches without any valid reason.. I am running the EXACT same setup as I did on my MSI B450M Mortar and Mortar MAX. They were rock solid at 1/3 of the price... just not enough PCIE lanes. I really wanted to give Gigabye my support after having had many Gigabyte motherboards in the past with pleasure. But they just can't get it right with this series.
> 
> Thanks for all the help here. I'll be off to the MEG Unify thread haha. Hope you can get you troubles sorted. This thread is super active and full of issues.. for the MEG Unify or ACE almost nothing.. it says something about stability I think.
> 
> I did really try to get along with it haha.


Hopefully the new board works out for you. I haven't had any problems with my Aorus Master. I wish the behavior with Vcore would make more sense, but on the whole it's one of my most fuss-free builds that I can remember. I chose the Master pretty quickly and squarely because of the VRMs.

It reads like your problem is RAM related. I know it ran memtest fine, but there could have been something else (power down mode? SOC? Vddp? Vddg?). MSI boards do tend to clock memory slightly higher - which bodes well for your switch.


----------



## Cidious

rissie said:


> Hopefully the new board works out for you. I haven't had any problems with my Aorus Master. I wish the behavior with Vcore would make more sense, but on the whole it's one of my most fuss-free builds that I can remember. I chose the Master pretty quickly and squarely because of the VRMs.
> 
> It reads like your problem is RAM related. I know it ran memtest fine, but there could have been something else (power down mode? SOC? Vddp? Vddg?). MSI boards do tend to clock memory slightly higher - which bodes well for your switch.


I'm 100% sure it's memory related. But it's not the memory itself. It indeed has to do with VSOC VDDG VDDP etc. I've managed to turn down the frequency of the reboots by raising LLC on VSOC but it seems still not stable. My Mortar would run the Memory OC on much lower VSOC VDDG and VDDP without breaking a sweat. It's the main reason why switch back to MSI. B450M Mortar en Mortar MAX was just all settings auto memory timings and frequency in and GO. Gigabyte is hours of tweaking and tinkering and still weird stuff going on. It's just the lesser platform in this generation if you ask me. And many months have passed with Bios updates but they haven't got it all sorted. This thread is full of it. Just look at the MEG Unify or MEG ACE thread on this same forum.. it's just happily sharing overclock experiences haha. No weird crap.


----------



## rissie

Cidious said:


> I'm 100% sure it's memory related. But it's not the memory itself. It indeed has to do with VSOC VDDG VDDP etc. I've managed to turn down the frequency of the reboots by raising LLC on VSOC but it seems still not stable. My Mortar would run the Memory OC on much lower VSOC VDDG and VDDP without breaking a sweat. It's the main reason why switch back to MSI. B450M Mortar en Mortar MAX was just all settings auto memory timings and frequency in and GO. Gigabyte is hours of tweaking and tinkering and still weird stuff going on. It's just the lesser platform in this generation if you ask me. And many months have passed with Bios updates but they haven't got it all sorted. This thread is full of it. Just look at the MEG Unify or MEG ACE thread on this same forum.. it's just happily sharing overclock experiences haha. No weird crap.


Yeah. Kind of unfortunate for your setup. I was on auto for the longest time - RAM o'clocked with just XMP all the way up to 3733 CL 16 with everything else on auto.

There is this post that I shared before by someone else. 

It isn't always to increase voltage and my auto readings are different from him as well (not all that surprising; diff board; diff power supply; diff CPU sample). I've since used his Vddg settings in a (mis?)guided attempted to allow more power package budget to clocks. If anyone else runs into similar issues, maybe test out those settings. I guess I'm fortunate auto worked so well for me before I started tweaking as I got used to the platform.

https://www.overclock.net/forum/11-a...l#post28250012

He needed these settings: VDDP on auto (900mV), VDDG on 950mV (not auto or no boot, auto increase it to 1050mV) and VSOC at 1.131V (with high LLC)


----------



## Ricey20

Have to try lower volts as well. I found my IMC doesn't like VDDG at anything higher than 930, I have it at 925 for 3733c14.


----------



## Cidious

rissie said:


> Yeah. Kind of unfortunate for your setup. I was on auto for the longest time - RAM o'clocked with just XMP all the way up to 3733 CL 16 with everything else on auto.
> 
> There is this post that I shared before by someone else.
> 
> It isn't always to increase voltage and my auto readings are different from him as well (not all that surprising; diff board; diff power supply; diff CPU sample). I've since used his Vddg settings in a (mis?)guided attempted to allow more power package budget to clocks. If anyone else runs into similar issues, maybe test out those settings. I guess I'm fortunate auto worked so well for me before I started tweaking as I got used to the platform.
> 
> https://www.overclock.net/forum/11-a...l#post28250012
> 
> He needed these settings: VDDP on auto (900mV), VDDG on 950mV (not auto or no boot, auto increase it to 1050mV) and VSOC at 1.131V (with high LLC)


Thanks for the tip mate. I did indeed try lower voltages for VDDG and VDDP. But I haven't tried VSOC above 1.1v yet. Might do the trick to slightly raise it. Since I was able to reproduce it quicker to lower VSOC or it's LLC. raising VSOC LLC to max almost solved it. But it came back sporadically anyway.

And My Unify just arrived into my Hands. main reason for upgrading is also Pro Wifi can only have 3 NVME drives (that's included 1 PCIE adapter card for the bottom slot) and the Unify can hold 4 NVME drives:

Samsung 950 PRO 512GB - Windows & Programs drive
Intel 660P 1TB - Documents, Videos, Photos Music etc drive
Sabrent Rocket 4.0 1TB + Samsung 860 EVO 1TB tiered FuzeDrive (1.81TB) - Games drive
Hikvision C2000 PRO 2TB - Downloads & Encoding drive
WD MyBook 8TB - Network storage for Back-up and Media streaming to the rest of the house

I could have used one more SATA but with current prices for NVME there is literally no need to go for SATA anymore as long as you have enough PCIE lanes available. Although in my own testing the difference in normal usage between SATA and NVME is barely noticeable, it's all the 'bout them braggin' rights! haha


----------



## Waltc

Delta9k said:


> This is my second Master I've had on the bench - this one paired with a 3950X. Not too bad considering stock CPU and setting the mem to 3800 with uclk/fclk 1900 and CL16 timings
> Have it on the bench right now but, will be using this combo in a new build to be my new daily driver. the Master is my fav x570 board.



Yep, the x570 Master is a sweet mboard indeed....! Have had no problems with it since July 9th when I installed it--except for the minor bios related stuff that was worked out in the early bios updates! It's the best mboard I've ever owned.

And the onboard sound--with the RT1220VB, Sabre 1119 DAC, and the 3-position headphone amp--has to be heard to be believed if you came off of MSI mboard sound like I did. Night & day! Didn't know what I was missing.

OK, enough promotional material...


----------



## nangu

Cidious said:


> I got my MSI MEG X570 Unify in today. Done with the Gigabyte BS. They can't seem to get this AM4 series right. It's too buggy and unstable. The B450M DS3H was even worse than my Pro Wifi now.
> 
> My Pro Wifi is running fine for a while then sudden reboots when idling again without any changes made. Memtest can run hours straight no errors. But when browsing the web or typing in word.. crashes. Then we have the cold post issues. always going into recovery mode first having to reset another time to get it to post. Then we have the spontaneous CMOS resets or dual bios switches without any valid reason.. I am running the EXACT same setup as I did on my MSI B450M Mortar and Mortar MAX. They were rock solid at 1/3 of the price... just not enough PCIE lanes. I really wanted to give Gigabye my support after having had many Gigabyte motherboards in the past with pleasure. But they just can't get it right with this series.
> 
> Thanks for all the help here. I'll be off to the MEG Unify thread haha. Hope you can get you troubles sorted. This thread is super active and full of issues.. for the MEG Unify or ACE almost nothing.. it says something about stability I think.
> 
> I did really try to get along with it haha.



Hi, I know it's not going to help you right now, but on my Master I solved that "non sense" sporadic sudden reboots and/or freezes at idle by raising the chipset voltage to 1.01v. On my testing, that was necessary to get a complete stable system at 3733 and 3800 MT/s memory overclock. The rest is pretty common, VDDG 950, VDDP 900 and vSoC at 1.1v LLC low.

Good luck with your new mobo, I agree Gigabyte needs to work hard on the software/firmware side of things. My Master was rock solid since the beginning on July tough, but their UEFI implementation is not as good/complete as other boards seems to be.


----------



## Cidious

Pulled the Pro Wifi out and installed the Unify just now. Power switch on and posting. Boots straight into windows no issues. Set the memory OC and rest setting all on AUTO. No issues. I just love it. No more weird crap with picky settings. Build quality of the Unify is a tad higher than the Gigabyte boards also. Love the big fat all aluminum VRM heatsink and IO shield. one big chunk of metal. 

Won't be looking for a Gigabyte board anytime soon. This thread has 550 pages.. full of horror. The Unify and ACE pages on this forum have 30-35(ish pages) just sharing some overclocking settings.. says something. Done with Gigabyte for now. Thanks everyone for all the help here. Hope your board does it's job well.


----------



## OCmember

@Cidious awesome, man! Congrats! hope everything turns out OK for ya


----------



## Nighthog

@Cidious, just general instability issues you had. Just some settings mismatched. 

All you described I've encountered but resolved with more tweaking around finding better stability settings. 

Generally what you described is voltage related, too little for some parts in general. For sure changing board is quite easy to resolve the issue as everything is different. 
Can be a chore to find specific settings causing trouble if stock/auto aren't working out.

I've noted MSI generally has less issues so good luck.


----------



## Cidious

Nighthog said:


> @Cidious, just general instability issues you had. Just some settings mismatched.
> 
> All you described I've encountered but resolved with more tweaking around finding better stability settings.
> 
> Generally what you described is voltage related, too little for some parts in general. For sure changing board is quite easy to resolve the issue as everything is different.
> Can be a chore to find specific settings causing trouble if stock/auto aren't working out.
> 
> I've noted MSI generally has less issues so good luck.



I completely agree with you. It is a settings mismatch and I did get it as stable as could for a while but it's always so picky with everything. Just not a board I can rely on. Sure putting in more hours of A/B testing would probably tell me exactly what causes it, but I'm done tinkering. I just want to enjoy my hardware a bit. The Unify clearly does this for me now. Plug n Play. I hope GB will sort out it's biosses sooner than later. It seems to stretch across the whole line of Aorus boards. 

I'm not a brand fanboy at all. I rock a Gigabyte RTX 2070 Super Gaming OC which is completely awesome for it's price. Cheaper than what MSI had to offer and the cooling solution just rocks. I run Corsair ML fans in a Fractal Design case. I just pick what's best for my money. Wish it was an all Gigabyte build though. 

Other than stability Gigabyte and MSI trade blows on the other aspects. Gigabyte fan profiles are easier to set and can be applied to all fans. Super handy. In the MSI bios it costs me quite some time to set all 6 fans manually. 

Gigabytes rgb software has to run in the background which hogs system resources where MSIs can be setup once and it will load those settings when windows loads but doesn't have to run in the background. 

Minor details. Other software sucks for both. 

Fan position. For the Gigabyte boards is also questionable GPU almost blocking it completely. 

Love the all metal heatsink on the Unify and metal IO shield. Does the Master have a plastic IO shield ?

Don't get me wrong. The only decent X570 MSI boards are Unify and up. Everything under it sucks big time with the VRM and all. Until the X570 Tomahawk comes, Gigabyte has the 'lower/mid' end covered.

Ah well. Pro Wifi will go to someone that likes to tinker more. I have tons of work and projects coming up. Cant waste my time on trying to make my PC post Everytime I need to start working. Haha.


----------



## rask

rask said:


> A few basic things I am struggling with:
> 
> 1. Btw, while using QFLASH+, is it necessary to remove CPU, RAM and graphics card or I can use with those on? I understand from the manual, the backup BIOS will be updated, too. What are your main and backup BIOS versions?
> 
> 2. To boot first into BIOS, with my new Aorus Master and 3900x and RX580, I kept on getting Error code `78` (Temp Monitor was my TV plugged in via HDMI port on RX580 and the other peripheral was keyboard only - No mouse).
> 
> 3. I then QFLASH+ed with CPU/RAM/Graphics card, waited for the motherboard to reboot, powered it off, cleared CMOS till CMOS light went off, removed CMOS battery for 1 min, put it back in and then powered everything on. Now I get error code `AE`.
> 
> 
> Net, still can't get into BIOS. Have ordered a few DP to HDMI/VGA adapters.
> 
> 
> The power supply used was Corsair SF450 - again temp. which should be ok for basic POST testing. Objective was to test whether everything is recognized properly in BIOS, while I wait for my actual peripherals - monitor/Power supply etc.
> 
> 
> PS: I had 24 pin, 8 pin from PSU plugged in. Wraith prism was plugged into CPU fan header. Everything lighted up, prism cooler and RAM. In 2nd case, 1 SATA ssd was powered on from the same power supply as well.


Hi guys - managed to solve the issue. The gigabyte forum thread helped - error code 78 means cannot find a monitor/mouse. Apparently, the TV being used as the monitor (HDMI to HDMI/DP to HDMI) did not work - I wonder why though. Plugged into an old VGA monitor via HDMI to VGA adapter and voila - got into BIOS. Hope the issue doesn't repeat with my final monitor on the way, though (HDMI, DP inputs).

One question though, does the DRAM status show the base speeds (without XMP)? Here is a BIOS screenshot:


----------



## briank

Cidious said:


> Pulled the Pro Wifi out and installed the Unify just now. Power switch on and posting. Boots straight into windows no issues. Set the memory OC and rest setting all on AUTO. No issues. I just love it. No more weird crap with picky settings. Build quality of the Unify is a tad higher than the Gigabyte boards also. Love the big fat all aluminum VRM heatsink and IO shield. one big chunk of metal.
> 
> Won't be looking for a Gigabyte board anytime soon. This thread has 550 pages.. full of horror. The Unify and ACE pages on this forum have 30-35(ish pages) just sharing some overclocking settings.. says something. Done with Gigabyte for now. Thanks everyone for all the help here. Hope your board does it's job well.


I somewhat agree with you. This is my 2nd Gigabyte board. I had one for my Sandy Bridge 2600K and thought it was crap. Granted I got a lower end board not really intended for serious overclocking, yet it did overclock well to 4.6GHz. The BIOS was a mess though. Now I've got a Aorus X570 Ultra, definitely not a low end board. The BIOS has gotten better over the years, but man is it confusing and I've experienced some of the same tell you nothing POST or reboot issues. I thought my previous ASUS Z270 board was much better for error recovery and a BIOS that had a more logical arrangement. Anyway, I'm happy with my Zen 2 system, but it's been a lot more work to overclock than previous experiences.

So, good luck to you with the new board! I completely understand.


----------



## Gypsycurse

Thanks rissie, 

I'll take a look and see if I can drive the temps down. I'm likely going to build a custom water loop but I wanted to start from a good base, rather than chasing a false reading or working to fix something which was due to my misconfiguration.

John


----------



## Ufuk Özsaran

Hello Everyone.

I own a 3900X and X570 aorus master.. I wonder the safe voltage range for 3900X.. Reddit users with 3600X i 1.32v was using and corrupting.. noticed that they were not stable at old clock speeds.. I don't want to go through something like that.. Here's the situation.

6 Core 4500 Mhz , The remaining 6 cores 4250mhz.

I am looking at the voltage according to VR VOUT. 1.325v is the maximum value I have seen. When I look at hwm vcore 1.34v looks

LLC Extreme. 
SOC LLC Turbo. 
Phase : Extreme.
Vcore voltage : 1.318. 
SOC Voltahe : 1.15v


Are these voltages too high? I wonder if there is anything wrong?


The system is not stable for prime95 in this way. not really important.

3dmark all test.
CB15
CB20
Blender BMW
Blender barber
Blender classroom
aida64 fpu,cpu,gpu,mem,cache 2 hours stable.


I was wondering if I would have any problems with voltage afterwards..


Thank you all.

Meanwhile system below


----------



## rissie

Ufuk Özsaran said:


> Hello Everyone.
> 
> I own a 3900X and X570 aorus master.. I wonder the safe voltage range for 3900X.. Reddit users with 3600X i 1.32v was using and corrupting.. noticed that they were not stable at old clock speeds.. I don't want to go through something like that.. Here's the situation.
> 
> 6 Core 4500 Mhz , The remaining 6 cores 4250mhz.
> 
> I am looking at the voltage according to VR VOUT. 1.325v is the maximum value I have seen. When I look at hwm vcore 1.34v looks
> 
> LLC Extreme.
> SOC LLC Turbo.
> Phase : Extreme.
> Vcore voltage : 1.318.
> SOC Voltahe : 1.15v
> 
> 
> Are these voltages too high? I wonder if there is anything wrong?
> 
> 
> The system is not stable for prime95 in this way. not really important.
> 
> 3dmark all test.
> CB15
> CB20
> Blender BMW
> Blender barber
> Blender classroom
> aida64 fpu,cpu,gpu,mem,cache 2 hours stable.
> 
> 
> I was wondering if I would have any problems with voltage afterwards..
> 
> 
> Thank you all.
> 
> Meanwhile system below


Grats on the Tower 900 build. The vcore definitely doesn't seem high, not too sure whether there is a limit for vsoc. For all core clocks, I found the best quick test for stability is aida64's FP64 benchmark test. Run it three times in quick succession. With manual all core or per ccx overclock this test really pushes the power package. I get up to 212Watts with that test with my per ccx overclock. It does seem like you have a pretty good clocker, though


----------



## Metalhead79

rastaviper said:


> Your situation is really weird.
> 
> I am using an offset at my daily overclocked 3600x at 4300mhz and no booting/operation problems for my Elite mobo. Vcore is fluctuating between 0.5 and 1.41
> For special benchmarks only at 4450-4500mhz I will need something more like 1.46vcore.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


Yeah, it's a weird one. I have a friend with a 3900X and he keeps sending me Cinebench screens shots of his boosting to 4.5ghz singlecore. My will barely hit 4.15ghz in cinebench briefly. It certainly doesn't stay at 4.15ghz long enough for a screen shot. I've gotten Cinebench R20 all core to sit at 3.92ghz using 38 multi in BIOS and PBO in Ryzen Master. I think I just failed the silicon lottery on this one. 

I'm thinking of ditching this chip and getting a 3800X in a couple months.


----------



## ugotd8

Cidious said:


> Pulled the Pro Wifi out and installed the Unify just now. Power switch on and posting. Boots straight into windows no issues. Set the memory OC and rest setting all on AUTO. No issues. I just love it. No more weird crap with picky settings. Build quality of the Unify is a tad higher than the Gigabyte boards also. Love the big fat all aluminum VRM heatsink and IO shield. one big chunk of metal.
> 
> Won't be looking for a Gigabyte board anytime soon. This thread has 550 pages.. full of horror. The Unify and ACE pages on this forum have 30-35(ish pages) just sharing some overclocking settings.. says something. Done with Gigabyte for now. Thanks everyone for all the help here. Hope your board does it's job well.


I'm with you, just ordered a Unify. Tired of beating up gigabyte's fists with my face.


----------



## rissie

Metalhead79 said:


> Yeah, it's a weird one. I have a friend with a 3900X and he keeps sending me Cinebench screens shots of his boosting to 4.5ghz singlecore. My will barely hit 4.15ghz in cinebench briefly. It certainly doesn't stay at 4.15ghz long enough for a screen shot. I've gotten Cinebench R20 all core to sit at 3.92ghz using 38 multi in BIOS and PBO in Ryzen Master. I think I just failed the silicon lottery on this one.
> 
> I'm thinking of ditching this chip and getting a 3800X in a couple months.


Are you both using the same cooling? That said, 3.92 to 4GHz all core is where I get with all-core stock. With PBO that goes up to about 4.125GHz. So your all-core stuff is pretty on point. Not sure why single core is only going up to 4.15GHz, though.


----------



## rastaviper

Does anyone know for sure if upgrading the BIOS can boost scores in benchmarks like GEEKBENCH 3?
This is what a friend proposed me as I see people with same cpu clock speed and worse mem timings get 1000 more points for multi core test 

I have the Elite on F4j bios as everything works great and wasn't considering upgrading as I will have to set all BIOS settings again from scratch and also many people are reporting different bugs.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


----------



## rissie

rastaviper said:


> Does anyone know for sure if upgrading the BIOS can boost scores in benchmarks like GEEKBENCH 3?
> This is what a friend proposed me as I see people with same cpu clock speed and worse mem timings get 1000 more points for multi core test
> 
> I have the Elite on F4j bios as everything works great and wasn't considering upgrading as I will have to set all BIOS settings again from scratch and also many people are reporting different bugs.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


F11 does have better bench scores compared to F10 at lower clock speeds on my Aorus Master. That said, if you're really after best scores, you might need to check what you're loading up. I've noticed my scores go up a lot more if I don't run Razer and Gigabyte's RGB software. If you're after higher bench scores, probably make sense to cut out any non-essential items from loading on boot.


----------



## SamfisherAnD

What clockspeeds am I really realistically looking at on a 3700x in games? I've followed all of 1usmus's steps and am using his power plan as well. Should I up my LLC a bit to give it more headroom? It's set to auto now.


----------



## FranZe

Hi! I've an issue. I havent rebooted my computer, it has always been on. Debug codes, this is strange.. If i load a profile in bios, save and exit and then enter windows with code AA. If i turn of computer and then turn it on i enter windows ether with code 40, or maybe 44. This is all stock to. Does anyone else get this codes?

EDIT: And if i just reboot again i'm back to code AA.


----------



## Carbonic

FranZe said:


> Hi! I've an issue. I havent rebooted my computer, it has always been on. Debug codes, this is strange.. If i load a profile in bios, save and exit and then enter windows with code AA. If i turn of computer and then turn it on i enter windows ether with code 40, or maybe 44. This is all stock to. Does anyone else get this codes?
> 
> EDIT: And if i just reboot again i'm back to code AA.


You look at the Debug LED Codes when you are debugging something. Don't look at it when your computer is working, it just shows you the latest that got triggered and it's not always the same one.
Besides, AA, 40 an 44 are most likely not listed or listed as RESERVED in your motherboard manual which means they are likely part of normal operation.


----------



## FranZe

Carbonic said:


> You look at the Debug LED Codes when you are debugging something. Don't look at it when your computer is working, it just shows you the latest that got triggered and it's not always the same one.
> Besides, AA, 40 an 44 are most likely not listed or listed as RESERVED in your motherboard manual which means they are likely part of normal operation.


Yeah, i knew that AA was reserved, but havent seen the others before and could not find any information about them. I had to ask, i never know what can happend with this board. Earlier today i turned off the computer, switched around one fan (intake instead of outtake), booted up, and to my suprice out of the blue all core 44Ghz.. It was on auto before i shut it down. There is some major bugs and i cant just count on thats everything is okay  I like this board, i do, but i dont trust the bios..


----------



## rastaviper

rissie said:


> F11 does have better bench scores compared to F10 at lower clock speeds on my Aorus Master. That said, if you're really after best scores, you might need to check what you're loading up. I've noticed my scores go up a lot more if I don't run Razer and Gigabyte's RGB software. If you're after higher bench scores, probably make sense to cut out any non-essential items from loading on boot.


In which benchs do u see better score with F11 bios?

Because I have tested many different benchmarks and I have some of the best scores for my 3600x.
But the *Wprime 32m and Geekbench 3* results do not match with other systems with worse mem timings, although I am not running anything else in the background.
So I believe something else is missing. Either some special windows tweak or some Bios setting.


----------



## Metalhead79

rissie said:


> Are you both using the same cooling? That said, 3.92 to 4GHz all core is where I get with all-core stock. With PBO that goes up to about 4.125GHz. So your all-core stuff is pretty on point. Not sure why single core is only going up to 4.15GHz, though.


We have similar cooling. I'm using a Phanteks Eclipse P600S with 3x140mm Be Quiet! Silentwings 3 for intake and a Thermalright TRUE Spirit 140 Power for the CPU. He's using a Cooler Master MasterCase (mesh front, I forget which model) with 2x140mm Be Quiet SilentWings 3 and a Be Quiet! Dark Rock Pro 4. 

I'm making progress. I went from not being able to boot into Windows on the F11 BIOS for more than 30 seconds without a BSOD to fully stable in Windows. 

I'd like to see an all core overclock/PBO at 4.1 or 4.2ghz. I was able to run Cinebench at an all core overclock at 4ghz at 1.340v, but at 1.325v-1.330v it would fail during the bench run. So, definitely some room for tweaking. It's Friday, though. I have all weekend (and a lot of coffee) to get it running how I want.


----------



## Waltc

nangu said:


> Hi, I know it's not going to help you right now, but on my Master I solved that "non sense" sporadic sudden reboots and/or freezes at idle by raising the chipset voltage to 1.01v. On my testing, that was necessary to get a complete stable system at 3733 and 3800 MT/s memory overclock. The rest is pretty common, VDDG 950, VDDP 900 and vSoC at 1.1v LLC low.
> 
> Good luck with your new mobo, I agree Gigabyte needs to work hard on the software/firmware side of things. My Master was rock solid since the beginning on July tough, but their UEFI implementation is not as good/complete as other boards seems to be.



(I have to vent for a moment...) 



Never had the sudden reboots--freezes, etc--_not even once_ since July (true--I lie not...), never had to change the chipset voltage, etc, it's all still sitting on default in F11--my XMP 3200 ram instantly OC'ed to XMP 3733Mhz (with relaxed timings, of course) without incident and tests fine though P95 overnight ram stress tests. (The jump in ram OC'ing came along with F6 & a newer AGESA, IIRC.) Board's been as perfect as it could be in supporting brand new CPU architectures and AGESA's etc--better by far than the previous two MSI mboards I had previously--an x370/x470 Gaming Pro Carbon, and _I will never buy another motherboard without dual bios w/mechanical switchin_g again... Nevah!...


Anyway--I have "read" a lot of stuff about people having problems with the WiFi Pro, and since I don't have a WiFi Pro, I can't comment or speak to that. But the x570 Master is a different story. that I can talk about. We all have the same motherboards, those of us who own an x570 Master, so what can account for the differences in experiences? I think it boils down to a few things, ruling out simply a bad mobo here and there:


1) Relative experience and knowledge of the people assembling the systems--that varies widely, of course--lots Operator Error to go around--and 99% of the time that is never mentioned nor even considered!...
2) The peripherals from earlier builds that users bring along to install into their new system--hardware bios conflicts with earlier sound cards, RAID controllers, and gosh knows what.
3) People have all kinds of kinky ways to "install Windows" especially when it comes to UEFI support--and far more than half don't know how to turn on Secure boot, I'll wager... CSM, anyone? What's that? "Why should I disable _that_?" "What does _that_ do? Will it help my overclock?" (No, but it's great for growing tomatoes, I hear. )



To quote Charlton Heston in Planet of the Apes, "It's a madhouse, a _mad_house!"...


To top it off, then there are the 8-page dissertations on how to get 25 more MHz out of a cpu that is already pumping out at least 4.4GHz routinely... "OMG, I'm sending this thing back! It's _slowing down_...!"


Coming out of the MSI forums after spending a couple of years there, I can only chuckle because I know for a fact that the grass is actually_ not_ any greener across the street, having spent all that time across the street! This is my first GB product--bought it because it was the best of the mboards available in July for x570 in terms of features and price. Have seen nothing to change my mind since.



OK, venting off...returning you to your regularly scheduled program!


----------



## Medizinmann

rask said:


> Hi guys - managed to solve the issue. The gigabyte forum thread helped - error code 78 means cannot find a monitor/mouse. Apparently, the TV being used as the monitor (HDMI to HDMI/DP to HDMI) did not work - I wonder why though. Plugged into an old VGA monitor via HDMI to VGA adapter and voila - got into BIOS. Hope the issue doesn't repeat with my final monitor on the way, though (HDMI, DP inputs).
> 
> One question though, does the DRAM status show the base speeds (without XMP)? Here is a BIOS screenshot:



What is your RAM rated for?


The screenshot shows RAM Speed around 3200 MHz - so with XMP running - base speed would be 2133 MHz/2400MHz - as your screenshot indicates.



Greetings,
Medizinmann


----------



## rask

Medizinmann said:


> What is your RAM rated for?
> 
> 
> The screenshot shows RAM Speed around 3200 MHz - so with XMP running - base speed would be 2133 MHz/2400MHz - as your screenshot indicates.
> 
> 
> 
> Greetings,
> Medizinmann



Thanks for the reply - RAM is indeed rated for 3200cl14. Starting out, any pointers/watch-outs regarding overclocking, esp. memory?


----------



## bluechris

Guys some help.
I just received my asus hyper m2 x16 card that gives 4x m2 nvme x3 slots. I installed on it 4 x adata 8200 256gb with the plan to do a raid 0 and have this 1 tb space as cache for my big raid in storage spaces.
Anyway i set the bifurcation to 4x4 but the motherboard was seeing only the 2 from the 4 disks that were on the card.
I tried all the combinations in motherboard settings with no luck and with any other bifurcation setting i got only 1 disk in bios. 
In bios after i enabled the raid mode in the nvme the raid software was also seeing only the 2 disks.
Ok i said, i will put the 2 of the 4 in motherboard m2 slots directly. So i took the 2 disks out and i did put them in the motherboard slots.
After the reboot the bios was seeing again the same 2 disks and no info in the motherboard slots. I change the 2 disks from the card with the 2 in motherboard and again the same.
I took out the the card and after reboot the motherboard was seeing ok the 2 disks in the onboard slots.

Its like there is a hardcoded limit of 2 nvme disks in my motherboard no matter where i put them. Im with f10 bios if that matters.

Anyone else has any experience with this? @GBT-MatthewH can you help please?


----------



## rissie

rastaviper said:


> In which benchs do u see better score with F11 bios?
> 
> Because I have tested many different benchmarks and I have some of the best scores for my 3600x.
> But the *Wprime 32m and Geekbench 3* results do not match with other systems with worse mem timings, although I am not running anything else in the background.
> So I believe something else is missing. Either some special windows tweak or some Bios setting.


I don't benchmark all the time, so I really only test with cinebench r20 and aida to check that performance of the bios versions are in line. If you check further back in the thread, I thought my F10 was running faster than F11 because of the clockspeeds but benches they were the same or better. In truth, F10 boosts higher on single core for me than F11 but similar performance but cooler overall with F11.

I'll download geekbench 3 and update my scores here later i guess.

Edit: 
No license so only 32bit - not sure if it's any use.

PBO with offset -0.10625v
https://browser.geekbench.com/geekbench3/8837528

Per ccx 4425 and 4300
https://browser.geekbench.com/geekbench3/8837532


----------



## Rapidian

Waltc said:


> (I have to vent for a moment...)
> 
> Never had the sudden reboots--freezes, etc--_not even once_ since July (true--I lie not...), never had to change the chipset voltage, etc, it's all still sitting on default in F11--my XMP 3200 ram instantly OC'ed to XMP 3733Mhz (with relaxed timings, of course) without incident and tests fine though P95 overnight ram stress tests. (The jump in ram OC'ing came along with F6 & a newer AGESA, IIRC.) Board's been as perfect as it could be in supporting brand new CPU architectures and AGESA's etc--better by far than the previous two MSI mboards I had previously--an x370/x470 Gaming Pro Carbon, and _I will never buy another motherboard without dual bios w/mechanical switchin_g again... Nevah!...


To quote a 70's expression: Right on! 

I too have the Master and it has really been great. This is actually the first Gigabyte mobo I've owned. In the past, always been ASUS. ASUS has been rather slow at deploying BIOS changes and the Master is about the best X570 implementation that I read about. Gigabyte was fast at getting out beta BIOS. It was between this and the Crosshair VII Hero. I made the right choice. I've never had any of the flaky problems that others reported. No random reboots. Sleep issue was resolved pretty quickly by BIOS update. My GPU was reused from an older build but no sound card; no conflict. It's been solid. I've got memory rockin' at 3800 MT/s with IF at 1900. I've the F4-3200C14-GFX kit, which did an excellent overclock stretch on this motherboard. I used it on an ASUS B450-I and it didn't go that far. Definitely the memory traces on the daisy-chain are better here. I have to say that there are quirks and defects in any manufacturer. But so far, my trip has been a dream. +1 to that dual bios comment as well; it was an excellent choice. I felt I got what I paid for; premium mobo. If you picked one of the lower end ones, well, you got what you paid for. Components come in different grades.


----------



## FranZe

Finaly!! Did some memory tweaking  This is with "stock" cpu with negative offset 0.1V.


Geekbench 3:
https://browser.geekbench.com/geekbench3/8837597

Geekbench 4:
https://browser.geekbench.com/v4/cpu/15123031

Geekbench 5:
https://browser.geekbench.com/v5/cpu/985259

Cpuz Bench:
https://valid.x86.fr/iy4res


----------



## Cidious

Waltc said:


> (I have to vent for a moment...)
> 
> 
> 
> Never had the sudden reboots--freezes, etc--_not even once_ since July (true--I lie not...), never had to change the chipset voltage, etc, it's all still sitting on default in F11--my XMP 3200 ram instantly OC'ed to XMP 3733Mhz (with relaxed timings, of course) without incident and tests fine though P95 overnight ram stress tests. (The jump in ram OC'ing came along with F6 & a newer AGESA, IIRC.) Board's been as perfect as it could be in supporting brand new CPU architectures and AGESA's etc--better by far than the previous two MSI mboards I had previously--an x370/x470 Gaming Pro Carbon, and _I will never buy another motherboard without dual bios w/mechanical switchin_g again... Nevah!...
> 
> 
> Anyway--I have "read" a lot of stuff about people having problems with the WiFi Pro, and since I don't have a WiFi Pro, I can't comment or speak to that. But the x570 Master is a different story. that I can talk about. We all have the same motherboards, those of us who own an x570 Master, so what can account for the differences in experiences? I think it boils down to a few things, ruling out simply a bad mobo here and there:
> 
> 
> 1) Relative experience and knowledge of the people assembling the systems--that varies widely, of course--lots Operator Error to go around--and 99% of the time that is never mentioned nor even considered!...
> 2) The peripherals from earlier builds that users bring along to install into their new system--hardware bios conflicts with earlier sound cards, RAID controllers, and gosh knows what.
> 3) People have all kinds of kinky ways to "install Windows" especially when it comes to UEFI support--and far more than half don't know how to turn on Secure boot, I'll wager... CSM, anyone? What's that? "Why should I disable _that_?" "What does _that_ do? Will it help my overclock?" (No, but it's great for growing tomatoes, I hear. )
> 
> 
> 
> To quote Charlton Heston in Planet of the Apes, "It's a madhouse, a _mad_house!"...
> 
> 
> To top it off, then there are the 8-page dissertations on how to get 25 more MHz out of a cpu that is already pumping out at least 4.4GHz routinely... "OMG, I'm sending this thing back! It's _slowing down_...!"
> 
> 
> Coming out of the MSI forums after spending a couple of years there, I can only chuckle because I know for a fact that the grass is actually_ not_ any greener across the street, having spent all that time across the street! This is my first GB product--bought it because it was the best of the mboards available in July for x570 in terms of features and price. Have seen nothing to change my mind since.
> 
> 
> 
> OK, venting off...returning you to your regularly scheduled program!



You're a funny guy. Just because you don't have any issues means that the 550 pages filled in this thread are without issues? You're being ignorant because of your own situation you refuse to see other's situation.

All I was saying is. The Pro Wifi board at least (and I read a lot of trouble with the Master and Elite too) is a very picky board concerning bios settings and the bios is not well organised to begin with compared to this gen's MSI boards. I came from an Mortar then Mortar MAX and have a Tomahawk laying around too. They are all $100 boards. just setting memory timings (3800 CL16) and go.. All settings auto. With the Pro Wifi I have been tuning for weeks to get rid of the weird reboots, unexplained bios switches, sudden cmos resets. And every cold boot I had to reset once more to get it past the boot screen. It's a board that's priced 3 times as much, marketed for overclocking etc. The difference is too big. I'm not a beginner and I have multiple boards, processors and ram kits laying around to play with. 

I have been on my Unify for 2 days now. Same as the Mortar MAX and Tomahawk. Putting in Memory timings and GO. No weird crashes, reboots, cmos resets. Nothing. Just a system that works. That kind of out of the box experience is worth something. The countpost in this thread says enough. Most are people experiencing issues. Now look on this same forum for the higher-end MSI boards or Asus boards. It's just less severe. 

To bring up different components is of course legit.. But why do other board vendors deal with this better then? Compatibility is the vendor's responsibility too with bios updates etc.

I'm not a brand fanboy at all. And truth be told I was rooting for Gigabyte because I just identify myself more with their style and product lines. Wanted an all Gigabyte system and looking to buy the Aero 15 oled laptop to replace my MSI GS60 6QE thin&light gaming laptop. And I will probably still do that. But this motherboard series for Zen 2 just seems not very reliable or at least not consistently reliable. I also tried a B450M DS3H which was even worse. Not even wanting to do 3200 XMP ram OC and not wanting to cold boot all the time with 3600. With an 1800X it worked fine. ETC ETC ETC. MSI has issues too of course looking at their lower end X570 boards and had severe issues with them 10 and more years ago especially with faulty bios updates but as of now their higher end boards are pretty good. 

I do hope Gigabyte can further smoothen out it's issues. And I'm truly happy for the people like you experiencing no issues. I also hope this is the majority of people. But please stay objective and just put facts with facts. Look at this thread and compare it with the other brands...


----------



## briank

Cidious said:


> Just because you don't have any issues means that the 550 pages filled in this thread are without issues? The countpost in this thread says enough. Most are people experiencing issues. Now look on this same forum for the higher-end MSI boards or Asus boards. It's just less severe.


I empathized with you earlier Cidious because I've had better BIOS experiences than what Gigabyte provides, but I have to disagree with your method of determining that Gigabyte is the most problematic X570 board supplier. This thread has a high post count because more people have bought Gigabyte X570 than other brands. Take look around here or Reddit and the most common motherboard in a "critique this build" thread is Gigabyte. The glowing reviews this past summer are probably responsible for that. This thread is not "filled" with issues. There's plenty of talk tweaking and people excited about their new setups. So given how popular these boards are, I don't see post count as relevant to judging quality.


----------



## rissie

Metalhead79 said:


> We have similar cooling. I'm using a Phanteks Eclipse P600S with 3x140mm Be Quiet! Silentwings 3 for intake and a Thermalright TRUE Spirit 140 Power for the CPU. He's using a Cooler Master MasterCase (mesh front, I forget which model) with 2x140mm Be Quiet SilentWings 3 and a Be Quiet! Dark Rock Pro 4.
> 
> I'm making progress. I went from not being able to boot into Windows on the F11 BIOS for more than 30 seconds without a BSOD to fully stable in Windows.
> 
> I'd like to see an all core overclock/PBO at 4.1 or 4.2ghz. I was able to run Cinebench at an all core overclock at 4ghz at 1.340v, but at 1.325v-1.330v it would fail during the bench run. So, definitely some room for tweaking. It's Friday, though. I have all weekend (and a lot of coffee) to get it running how I want.


Pretty sure the dark rock 4 pro is a better cooler than the thermalright true spirit? (I'm a thermalright fan, too, I still jerry-rigged and run the True Copper on my backup rig heh). I do think you'll be able to get 4.1 all-core with PBO but check your heatsink mounting (I know I need to remount but I'm waiting for parts to rebuild my rig into hard tubes) and see if you can find a way to increase mounting pressure.

Anyhow, enjoy your tweaking and hope you reap your rewards


----------



## rastaviper

rissie said:


> I don't benchmark all the time, so I really only test with cinebench r20 and aida to check that performance of the bios versions are in line. If you check further back in the thread, I thought my F10 was running faster than F11 because of the clockspeeds but benches they were the same or better. In truth, F10 boosts higher on single core for me than F11 but similar performance but cooler overall with F11.
> 
> 
> 
> I'll download geekbench 3 and update my scores here later i guess.
> 
> 
> 
> Edit:
> 
> No license so only 32bit - not sure if it's any use.
> 
> 
> 
> PBO with offset -0.10625v
> 
> https://browser.geekbench.com/geekbench3/8837528
> 
> 
> 
> Per ccx 4425 and 4300
> 
> https://browser.geekbench.com/geekbench3/8837532


Thank you for your time and efforts, but I don't think we can make any comparisons like this, as you have a different CPU.

Maybe it would make more sense if you could test at GB3 the same CPU settings on different BIOS versions.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cidious

Fair point. I'll have to agree with you there. Generalizing is dangerous. I do feel thought there is a difference in the organisation of the bios though.


----------



## Cidious

briank said:


> Cidious said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just because you don't have any issues means that the 550 pages filled in this thread are without issues? The countpost in this thread says enough. Most are people experiencing issues. Now look on this same forum for the higher-end MSI boards or Asus boards. It's just less severe.
> 
> 
> 
> I empathized with you earlier Cidious because I've had better BIOS experiences than what Gigabyte provides, but I have to disagree with your method of determining that Gigabyte is the most problematic X570 board supplier. This thread has a high post count because more people have bought Gigabyte X570 than other brands. Take look around here or Reddit and the most common motherboard in a "critique this build" thread is Gigabyte. The glowing reviews this past summer are probably responsible for that. This thread is not "filled" with issues. There's plenty of talk tweaking and people excited about their new setups. So given how popular these boards are, I don't see post count as relevant to judging quality.
Click to expand...

Fair point. I'll have to agree with you there. Generalizing is dangerous. I do feel thought there is a difference in the organisation of the bios though.


----------



## Cata79

Besides poor RGB (only software control) and Fan control(no hystheresis), my Pro is really ok. Last two mobos were Asus and Asrock, never again.


----------



## SamfisherAnD

Cata79 said:


> Besides poor RGB (only software control) and Fan control(no hystheresis), my Pro is really ok. Last two mobos were Asus and Asrock, never again.


Hmm? SIV has hystheresis and so does the BIOS SpeedFan.


----------



## NuttyNutter

I completed a X570 Aorus Pro Wifi / 3900x build a couple of days ago. Today I decided to update the BIOS to F11, and all seemed good at first; flashed fine, and booted to Win10. It was sitting on the Win10 login screen for a minute or so while I worked on my laptop when the PC suddenly shut off and hasn't got anywhere through POST since (fans spin up and the CPU status LED is lit, but that's it). I've rolled back to BIOS F3 (what it had previously) using Q-Flash Plus, cleared the CMOS, removed/disconnected everything, reseated the CPU, swapped the RAM, etc - no luck.

Not sure if the mobo is bricked or the CPU, but either way it's not happy. It's odd that it originally booted fine after the F11 update, and had been running fine for a day previously even doing some stress tests, then a minute after running with F11 it was completely dead. It feels like too much of a coincidence to not be related, but new hardware can be finicky so who knows...

Does anyone have any suggestions to try before I return the motherboard?


----------



## Cidious

NuttyNutter said:


> I completed a X570 Aorus Pro Wifi / 3900x build a couple of days ago. Today I decided to update the BIOS to F11, and all seemed good at first; flashed fine, and booted to Win10. It was sitting on the Win10 login screen for a minute or so while I worked on my laptop when the PC suddenly shut off and hasn't got anywhere through POST since (fans spin up and the CPU status LED is lit, but that's it). I've rolled back to BIOS F3 (what it had previously) using Q-Flash Plus, cleared the CMOS, removed/disconnected everything, reseated the CPU, swapped the RAM, etc - no luck.
> 
> Not sure if the mobo is bricked or the CPU, but either way it's not happy. It's odd that it originally booted fine after the F11 update, and had been running fine for a day previously even doing some stress tests, then a minute after running with F11 it was completely dead. It feels like too much of a coincidence to not be related, but new hardware can be finicky so who knows...
> 
> Does anyone have any suggestions to try before I return the motherboard?


Ouch. Try to flash F10 maybe? if F11 caused trouble. F10 was fairly stable for me. But yeah these kind of weird things happen with these boards. Even though people above don't agree completely haha. I'd RMA it and get something else. I just exchanged my Pro Wifi for a Unify and couldn't be happier. Done with these kind of quirks. 

You can try connecting a speaker to hear the error code if it gives one. Since it doesn't have a debug code LCD


----------



## Kayune

*Issues with cold boot on aorus X570 Elite.*

Hi guys, i have a problem with my MOBO, if i unplug the power cable and try to power on the pc, the pc wont boot getting stuck in a black screen with the GPU fan at 100%. Is a RAM issue
i tested everything and only happens with my G-SKILL Neo 3600Mhz 16 GB 8x2 Kit. When i unplug the ram from the MOBO and i plug it in again everything works fine full stable 24/7, no windows issues, i can reboot many times as i want without problem.
But if i unplug the power simply wont boot

I dont have any OC on the MB i loaded the optimized defaults and the same, and no matter what i change in bios... same problem.. 

I think there is a problem with ram Trainings in cold boot or something.

I also tried with my corsair rgb pro kit, and 0 cold boot problems, i can unplug the power and everything is fine

Bios: F11

Is a problem with my kit i guess and this MOBO but i already RMA this Motherboard for another issue and im so done inside... ( with that MOBO ( Same model and same RAM ) ) the ram where running fine even on cold boot

Sorry for my bad english, my apologies.


----------



## panderawan

*"AMD OVERCLOCKING" missing from Settings on Aorus Elite x570*

Hi guys,

Gigabyte Aorus Elite x570 owner here (F11, 2700x).
I can't find "AMD OVERCLOCKING" under settings, only "AMD CBS".
I can't change the value of FCLK because of this.
Is it normal? Is it hidden / blocked for 2700x?
I cleared the CMOS and and flashed the latest bios. Still nothing.

Thanks to anyone who can provide me an answer


----------



## Kreeker

I'm currently running F10 with no real issues, is it worth updating to F11?


----------



## dansi

panderawan said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Gigabyte Aorus Elite x570 owner here (F11, 2700x).
> I can't find "AMD OVERCLOCKING" under settings, only "AMD CBS".
> I can't change the value of FCLK because of this.
> Is it normal? Is it hidden / blocked for 2700x?
> I cleared the CMOS and and flashed the latest bios. Still nothing.
> 
> Thanks to anyone who can provide me an answer


blame Amd for that. The 2000 ryzen support on x570 is pathetic. You are lucky you didnt faced bios stability issues.


----------



## pschorr1123

panderawan said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Gigabyte Aorus Elite x570 owner here (F11, 2700x).
> I can't find "AMD OVERCLOCKING" under settings, only "AMD CBS".
> I can't change the value of FCLK because of this.
> Is it normal? Is it hidden / blocked for 2700x?
> I cleared the CMOS and and flashed the latest bios. Still nothing.
> 
> Thanks to anyone who can provide me an answer


I believe the AMD overclocking is only for 3000 series CPUs

Fclk is coupled with RAM on 2700X its on the CPU package (IMC or on IO die on 3000 series) so no way to decouple like 3000 series totally different architecture

I'm also pretty sure you need a newer bios with AGESA 1.0.0.4 to even support 2700X on the X570 boards. This version unified all CPUS instead of 3000 series being a fork off of main branch.


----------



## panderawan

pschorr1123 said:


> I believe the AMD overclocking is only for 3000 series CPUs
> 
> Fclk is coupled with RAM on 2700X its on the CPU package (IMC or IO die) so no way to decouple like 3000 series
> 
> I'm also pretty sure you need a newer bios with AGESA 1.0.0.4 to even support 2700X on the X570 boards. This version unified all CPUS instead of 3000 series being a fork off of main branch.


Thank you guys for your replies.

My 2700x was natively supported by my x570. I've had a few problems here and there with the first bioses, but now it's stable, no crash, nothing wrong.

I just want to start tweaking the Ram, but i can't because this menu is missing.

I take your word that it's coupled. I just find it sad that i can't even have full control because of this :/

Thanks again


----------



## pschorr1123

panderawan said:


> Thank you guys for your replies.
> 
> My 2700x was natively supported by my x570. I've had a few problems here and there with the first bioses, but now it's stable, no crash, nothing wrong.
> 
> I just want to start tweaking the Ram, but i can't because this menu is missing.
> 
> I take your word that it's coupled. I just find it sad that i can't even have full control because of this :/
> 
> Thanks again


You ideally want to leave the IF and RAM coupled anyway. 
With your 2700X you can get your Ram to 3200-3466 and see nice gains as your IF will automatically be set to half your RAM speed (ie 3200MTS = 1600 IF) . That's the main reason why Ryzen performance is greatly improved with faster RAM speed. 

Your results will vary depending on your RAM kit, RAM ICs, and your CPU's IMC quality. but 3200 is the sweet spot for 2700X

you can however max out you PBO as PBO works very well on 2700X ( at least on X370 and X470 boards) PPT=1000 (unlimited) TDC=114 EDC= 168 A combined with a 101 bclk to get you single core boost to 4.36 ish which should be 179-181 cb15 


Anyway the highest RAM I have seen stable screenshots of memtest hcl, etc were 3466 with the 2000 series. A couple of very experienced individuals have managed close to 3600 with the best binned Samsung B-dies 3200 with tightened timings is a more realistic goal for 2700X

more info written by the stilt can be found here: https://forums.anandtech.com/threads/ryzen-strictly-technical.2500572/page-72#post-39391302

edit: forgot to mention that you are going to want to tune your RAM via the tweaker menu instead of the AMD CBS menu as some of the RAM timings are in hex under the CBS menu so you will have a bad time. The PBO options are under cbs but if you only enable it the values will be lower than the ones I listed. Your results will largely depend on your cooling if using the stock cooler then watch temps.

edit2: tldr you can tune your RAM perfectly without the AMD OC menu for your 2700X


----------



## Nighthog

pschorr1123 said:


> You ideally want to leave the IF and RAM coupled anyway.
> With your 2700X you can get your Ram to 3200-3466 and see nice gains as your IF will automatically be set to half your RAM speed (ie 3200MTS = 1600 IF) . That's the main reason why Ryzen performance is greatly improved with faster RAM speed.
> 
> Your results will vary depending on your RAM kit, RAM ICs, and your CPU's IMC quality. but 3200 is the sweet spot for 2700X




3200Mhz is just "should be doable". Even the worst boards should do 3200Mhz. (some outliers could stop ~2933 but no new boards, they are better)

If you have the right motherboard you can push 3600Mhz easy and 3733Mhz and maybe above can be done if you want to spend the time doing it.

The issue is you need to increase SoC voltage quite high to reach the better Memory speeds if you don't have a golden sample that can do it with a low voltage.

For example I ran 1.300-1.400vSoC on ryzen 1000 series for 3733-3800Mhz speeds. had enough to get it to run stable 3733Mhz but the board I had had a voltage limit to 1.400V so could not get 3800Mhz stable but could boot and try for limited tests. 3733Mhz was a hard thing to do but 3600Mhz was easy a few clicks and it worked. Tweaking would take more time though.


----------



## Speedster159

How exactly do you change VDDP and VDDG voltages?

Ctrl + F6 doesn't work anymore as a workaround for the CSM disabled lag.


----------



## NuttyNutter

Cidious said:


> Ouch. Try to flash F10 maybe? if F11 caused trouble. F10 was fairly stable for me. But yeah these kind of weird things happen with these boards. Even though people above don't agree completely haha. I'd RMA it and get something else. I just exchanged my Pro Wifi for a Unify and couldn't be happier. Done with these kind of quirks.
> 
> You can try connecting a speaker to hear the error code if it gives one. Since it doesn't have a debug code LCD


Thanks for the suggestions! I just tried F10 and no difference unfortunately. I've connected a speaker to the mobo and it doesn't beep at all (speaker was pulled from a working PC, so I know it's good). I also picked up a power supply tester to test the PSU just in case, and it passes fine. Definitely either the mobo or CPU, and I'm siding on the mobo; I should have an identical replacement mobo in a few days to try out. Really hoping it's not the CPU!


----------



## Derple

Speedster159 said:


> How exactly do you change VDDP and VDDG voltages?
> 
> Ctrl + F6 doesn't work anymore as a workaround for the CSM disabled lag.


Should be in the AMD Overclocking menu. Manually set my VDDP there and it reflects in Ryzen Master.


----------



## JosiahBradley

Speedster159 said:


> How exactly do you change VDDP and VDDG voltages?
> 
> Ctrl + F6 doesn't work anymore as a workaround for the CSM disabled lag.


I disabled CSM so everything was in UEFI mode and now pressing any key or using the mouse in the BIOS menu is crazy slow. IS there a fix for this?


----------



## Nijo

EK makes a water block für X570 chipset: https://www.ekwb.com/news/chipset-water-block-for-the-x570-aorus-motherboards/


----------



## Mullcom

Nijo said:


> EK makes a water block für X570 chipset: https://www.ekwb.com/news/chipset-water-block-for-the-x570-aorus-motherboards/


ITX seams not to be supported.

Skickat från min SM-G955F via Tapatalk


----------



## prhbtd

Speedster159 said:


> How exactly do you change VDDP and VDDG voltages?
> 
> Ctrl + F6 doesn't work anymore as a workaround for the CSM disabled lag.


x570 aorus elite + g-skillz neo 2x8 gb gtznc ( hynix ) ;

3600 mhz 1,35 volt vddp 900 vddg 950 fclk 1800 with xmp profile. Also trf wrong you should change it to 631. 631 is the best stable setting it adds altency but better. Latency aprox. 68,5 ns 
3666 mhz 1,36 volt vddp 860 vddg 910 fclk 1833 with xmp profile. Also trf wrong you should change it to 642. Latency aprox. 67,5 ns
3733 mhz 1,37 volt vddp 830 vddg 880 fclk 1866 with xmp profile. Also trf wrong you should change it to 654. Latency aprox. 66,5 ns
3800 mhz 1,38 volt vddp 800 vddg 850 fclk 1900 with xmp profile. Also trf wrong you should change it to 666. Latency aprox. 65,5 ns. ( with 480 trf latency will be 64,7 but strong bottle neck for ram )

You can reduce latency with lowering trf to 480 for 3600 mhz or 498 for 3800 mhz. With syntetic tests 3800 mhz will be faster but in reality you gonna bottle neck ram at ryzen system.
So best one imo 3600 mhz. Hope this will help you.


----------



## bluechris

Mullcom said:


> ITX seams not to be supported.
> 
> Skickat från min SM-G955F via Tapatalk


Yeah no love for my pro, even though i did test an old ek chipset block that i had and the gains where good but its not needed.
https://www.overclock.net/showpost.php?p=28167232&postcount=3020
A good thermal paste in the place of the thermal pad is all that someone needs.


----------



## Rapidian

Speedster159 said:


> Ctrl + F6 doesn't work anymore as a workaround for the CSM disabled lag.


It appears in BIOS F11, Alt-F6 is allows you to change the resolution which was the workaround to the CSM disabled lag problem. Try that one out instead.


----------



## Andi64

Hi,

I think I'm experiencing premature degradation on my 3700X...

I was running it with GSkill Trident Z Neo 2x16GB (Hynix CJR) at 3733Mhz 16-19-19-36 1T (Memory Calculator timings). It was 16hs Memtest86 stable, and it was working fine for 6 month now. I've used every single BIOS and it worked flawlessly.

A few days ago it crashed, at idle. After that, it just won't POST at 3733Mhz, not even 3600 XMP timings. I flashed back to F6b BIOS, which took longer to train the memory but it was one of the best performing BIOSes for me. Same issue. When it finally works at 3600Mhz, it will crash sooner or later at idle or watching a youtube video.

I creared CMOS, reinstalled the OS, loaded everthing at default and applied XMP profile... it won't POST.

I'm now at 3200Mhz. I don't know what to test and I'm somewhat dissapointed with the platform...


----------



## dansi

Rapidian said:


> It appears in BIOS F11, Alt-F6 is allows you to change the resolution which was the workaround to the CSM disabled lag problem. Try that one out instead.


It appears, but the options in the menu cannot be selected.

Half ass appearance.

Imo this gigabyte still cannot solve their hires bios screen without gpu csm. :h34r-smi


----------



## leoxtxt

Andi64 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I think I'm experiencing premature degradation on my 3700X...
> 
> I was running it with GSkill Trident Z Neo 2x16GB (Hynix CJR) at 3733Mhz 16-19-19-36 1T (Memory Calculator timings). It was 16hs Memtest86 stable, and it was working fine for 6 month now. I've used every single BIOS and it worked flawlessly.
> 
> A few days ago it crashed, at idle. After that, it just won't POST at 3733Mhz, not even 3600 XMP timings. I flashed back to F6b BIOS, which took longer to train the memory but it was one of the best performing BIOSes for me. Same issue. When it finally works at 3600Mhz, it will crash sooner or later at idle or watching a youtube video.
> 
> I creared CMOS, reinstalled the OS, loaded everthing at default and applied XMP profile... it won't POST.
> 
> I'm now at 3200Mhz. I don't know what to test and I'm somewhat dissapointed with the platform...


Did you test the memory in a different PC? maybe you have a faulty stick of ram...


----------



## Mullcom

Andi64 said:


> Hi,
> 
> 
> 
> I think I'm experiencing premature degradation on my 3700X...
> 
> 
> 
> I was running it with GSkill Trident Z Neo 2x16GB (Hynix CJR) at 3733Mhz 16-19-19-36 1T (Memory Calculator timings). It was 16hs Memtest86 stable, and it was working fine for 6 month now. I've used every single BIOS and it worked flawlessly.
> 
> 
> 
> A few days ago it crashed, at idle. After that, it just won't POST at 3733Mhz, not even 3600 XMP timings. I flashed back to F6b BIOS, which took longer to train the memory but it was one of the best performing BIOSes for me. Same issue. When it finally works at 3600Mhz, it will crash sooner or later at idle or watching a youtube video.
> 
> 
> 
> I creared CMOS, reinstalled the OS, loaded everthing at default and applied XMP profile... it won't POST.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm now at 3200Mhz. I don't know what to test and I'm somewhat dissapointed with the platform...


Hi.

I did some test to clock my memory yesterday. I did youse razyen master and when I did mix to much the bord didn't start up in bios. After I power off and start it go back to defoult settings. And mess everything up. I did get the same problem you have that I couldn't add xmp profiles. It reset every time.


Solution was to fix only raid so I could boot windows again and then restart computer in to bios and then I can add xmp profiles without bord reset the settings for me.


Skickat från min SM-G955F via Tapatalk


----------



## Andi64

leoxtxt said:


> Did you test the memory in a different PC? maybe you have a faulty stick of ram...


I only have a Ryzen 2600X to test, but I think it's IMC does not work beyond 3400Mhz.

I'm going to test each memory stick individually. But I've never seen a DIMM die this way. Maybe you are right and it's just a stick of RAM. In that case I hope GSkill has international warranty or I'm screwed...


----------



## Mullcom

The problems with this bord bios is you have överklockning all over the place. It's gets really confusing for a newbie like me. 

Was a long time I did overclock my CPU. And it's happen alot of things by then. A lot more settings to change. 

Skickat från min SM-G955F via Tapatalk


----------



## Speedster159

Rapidian said:


> It appears in BIOS F11, Alt-F6 is allows you to change the resolution which was the workaround to the CSM disabled lag problem. Try that one out instead.


Saw that too but it just shows a list of resolutions, nothing selectable.


----------



## fluidzoverclock

Does anybody hear high pitch buzzing coming from the cpu area? I'm using an aorus master + 3700x. bios set to stock defaults, but memory is set to xmp (3200mhz). I know its coming from the cpu area as i placed a microphone near it. Its a sound I never heard with previous motherboards - b450 pro carbon / x570 aorus pro. Faulty?


----------



## Nijo

fluidzoverclock said:


> Does anybody hear high pitch buzzing coming from the cpu area? I'm using an aorus master + 3700x. bios set to stock defaults, but memory is set to xmp (3200mhz). I know its coming from the cpu area as i placed a microphone near it. Its a sound I never heard with previous motherboards - b450 pro carbon / x570 aorus pro. Faulty?


How did you place a microphone near the CPU? No cooler installed?
Maybe there is something wrong with your cooler or one of its fans. That noise you discribe could be a bad pump in an AiO or some air-bubbles. Also it´s possible that you have vibrations from a fan, that makes this sound on an air-cooler.


----------



## Nighthog

fluidzoverclock said:


> Does anybody hear high pitch buzzing coming from the cpu area? I'm using an aorus master + 3700x. bios set to stock defaults, but memory is set to xmp (3200mhz). I know its coming from the cpu area as i placed a microphone near it. Its a sound I never heard with previous motherboards - b450 pro carbon / x570 aorus pro. Faulty?


Coil-whine it is.


----------



## Biggd0gg

fluidzoverclock said:


> Does anybody hear high pitch buzzing coming from the cpu area? I'm using an aorus master + 3700x. bios set to stock defaults, but memory is set to xmp (3200mhz). I know its coming from the cpu area as i placed a microphone near it. Its a sound I never heard with previous motherboards - b450 pro carbon / x570 aorus pro. Faulty?


I have the same issue - coil whine from the vrm's on my Aorus Pro. It is only audible during p95 small fft's.


----------



## Frietkot Louis

Nighthog said:


> Coil-whine it is.





Biggd0gg said:


> I have the same issue - coil whine from the vrm's on my Aorus Pro. It is only audible during p95 small fft's.


THIS. AVX loads like prime95/intelburntest/OCCT have it. Apart from that no problem with it, my 1080ti has more coil-whine when running high fps loads


----------



## Nighthog

Just a result of the brands /make of chokes they are using. It's not a "silent" one in general I've taken note of seeing people complain and mention. It's kinda random if you get it or not.

Though I have to note I don't have this issue on the X570 Aorus Xtreme. Just the models below I've heard about the issue. Though I do have another brand of board that has the coil-whine issue. It was awful. Electrical noise permeated the whole board. 

I had a B350 Gigabyte board that could whine when overly stressed but I no longer have the board. Only was issue in full down throttle stress testing with ~1.500 voltages usage on a Ryzen 1700. 

It's usually a high power usage occurrence.


----------



## Frietkot Louis

Nighthog said:


> Coil-whine it is.





fluidzoverclock said:


> Does anybody hear high pitch buzzing coming from the cpu area? I'm using an aorus master + 3700x. bios set to stock defaults, but memory is set to xmp (3200mhz). I know its coming from the cpu area as i placed a microphone near it. Its a sound I never heard with previous motherboards - b450 pro carbon / x570 aorus pro. Faulty?


You might try to play with PWM Phase Control in Tweaking/CPU/VRM settings. I think the default on my master is actually extreme perf but putting other settings changes the noise (frequency) of the coil whine a little.

For my ears the auto settings is actually less audible but I've got strange ears 

balanced or low settings may be a little bit less stable when overclocking as the vrm response to higher or lower loads will be a little bit later and giving a bigger temporary vdroop.


----------



## OCmember

Could be my imagination but sometimes I hear a tiny whine coming from my Extreme board.


----------



## Nighthog

OCmember said:


> Could be my imagination but sometimes I hear a tiny whine coming from my Extreme board.


I don't know if the Xtreme uses other brand of chokes, I've presumed they used the same as the other boards in the line so should be as suspectable as any other but the VRM design is different and can make the difference if it's noticeable or not in the end.


----------



## OCmember

Nighthog said:


> I don't know if the Xtreme uses other brand of chokes, I've presumed they used the same as the other boards in the line so should be as suspectable as any other but the VRM design is different and can make the difference if it's noticeable or not in the end.


I do take a few seconds and step away to see if it's temporary tinnitus, lol. My case/side panels, are open, also. It's not a big deal in the end, it's very faint.


----------



## prymortal

Andi64 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I think I'm experiencing premature degradation on my 3700X...
> 
> I was running it with GSkill Trident Z Neo 2x16GB (Hynix CJR) at 3733Mhz 16-19-19-36 1T (Memory Calculator timings). It was 16hs Memtest86 stable, and it was working fine for 6 month now. I've used every single BIOS and it worked flawlessly.
> 
> A few days ago it crashed, at idle. After that, it just won't POST at 3733Mhz, not even 3600 XMP timings. I flashed back to F6b BIOS, which took longer to train the memory but it was one of the best performing BIOSes for me. Same issue. When it finally works at 3600Mhz, it will crash sooner or later at idle or watching a youtube video.
> 
> I creared CMOS, reinstalled the OS, loaded everthing at default and applied XMP profile... it won't POST.
> 
> I'm now at 3200Mhz. I don't know what to test and I'm somewhat dissapointed with the platform...


Running into a similar thing myself. But I run 4x8gb (3600mhz) sticks & suspect that is the Issue over anything else in my case.
Its stable, Passes every memory test thrown at it. But then these "ïssues" which are obviously Ram related appear after restarts.
I have the same Ram as you turning up in a few days so If the issue "stays" when I change the ram. I'll update my post & let you know.


----------



## Bogo36

Biggd0gg said:


> I have the same issue - coil whine from the vrm's on my Aorus Pro. It is only audible during p95 small fft's.


I have the same issue, but on Idle.


----------



## Frietkot Louis

Andi64 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I think I'm experiencing premature degradation on my 3700X...
> 
> I was running it with GSkill Trident Z Neo 2x16GB (Hynix CJR) at 3733Mhz 16-19-19-36 1T (Memory Calculator timings). It was 16hs Memtest86 stable, and it was working fine for 6 month now. I've used every single BIOS and it worked flawlessly.
> 
> A few days ago it crashed, at idle. After that, it just won't POST at 3733Mhz, not even 3600 XMP timings. I flashed back to F6b BIOS, which took longer to train the memory but it was one of the best performing BIOSes for me. Same issue. When it finally works at 3600Mhz, it will crash sooner or later at idle or watching a youtube video.
> 
> I creared CMOS, reinstalled the OS, loaded everthing at default and applied XMP profile... it won't POST.
> 
> I'm now at 3200Mhz. I don't know what to test and I'm somewhat dissapointed with the platform...


Would you be able to specify what voltages you were running on your CPU and DRAM ? Thanks.


----------



## Speedster159

Still need a fix for the slow UEFI with CSM disabled...

Ctrl + F6 does nothing useful except brings you to the fan controls, then Ctrl + F6 just brings us a list of resolutions you can't choose from.


----------



## rissie

Andi64 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I think I'm experiencing premature degradation on my 3700X...
> 
> I was running it with GSkill Trident Z Neo 2x16GB (Hynix CJR) at 3733Mhz 16-19-19-36 1T (Memory Calculator timings). It was 16hs Memtest86 stable, and it was working fine for 6 month now. I've used every single BIOS and it worked flawlessly.
> 
> A few days ago it crashed, at idle. After that, it just won't POST at 3733Mhz, not even 3600 XMP timings. I flashed back to F6b BIOS, which took longer to train the memory but it was one of the best performing BIOSes for me. Same issue. When it finally works at 3600Mhz, it will crash sooner or later at idle or watching a youtube video.
> 
> I creared CMOS, reinstalled the OS, loaded everthing at default and applied XMP profile... it won't POST.
> 
> I'm now at 3200Mhz. I don't know what to test and I'm somewhat dissapointed with the platform...





Frietkot Louis said:


> Would you be able to specify what voltages you were running on your CPU and DRAM ? Thanks.



I'm also interested in this. Was the CPU also overclocked - PBO or all-core?


----------



## NuttyNutter

NuttyNutter said:


> Thanks for the suggestions! I just tried F10 and no difference unfortunately. I've connected a speaker to the mobo and it doesn't beep at all (speaker was pulled from a working PC, so I know it's good). I also picked up a power supply tester to test the PSU just in case, and it passes fine. Definitely either the mobo or CPU, and I'm siding on the mobo; I should have an identical replacement mobo in a few days to try out. Really hoping it's not the CPU!


 To close the loop on this - I received a replacement mobo today, and the PC is aliiiiive again! The mobo I received had F5 pre-installed, rather than F3 that the previous mobo had. I'm terrified of upgrading to F11 again, as while it makes no sense, I can't think what else (other than terrible luck!) could've caused the mobo to die first boot post-F11 last time.


I'll take an outdated BIOS over a pretty paper weight.


----------



## Kreeker

It seems as though a new version of RGB Fusion has been released today (https://www.aorus.com/product-detail.php?p=1306&t=89&t2=&t3=#pd_download)

Has anyone tried it yet?


----------



## rissie

NuttyNutter said:


> To close the loop on this - I received a replacement mobo today, and the PC is aliiiiive again! The mobo I received had F5 pre-installed, rather than F3 that the previous mobo had. I'm terrified of upgrading to F11 again, as while it makes no sense, I can't think what else (other than terrible luck!) could've caused the mobo to die first boot post-F11 last time.
> 
> 
> I'll take an outdated BIOS over a pretty paper weight.


Glad you solved the issue. I'd probably bite the bullet and update, though - least if there is an immediate issue with updating it may be easier for you to return while it's new and ask for something else (if that's what you want to do). F11 is mainly for the off-chance you decide to upgrade to a 3950 in the future, I guess?

Did you change any settings following the bios flash?


----------



## hansmuff

Meh, if F5 works fine for you, stay on it. I'm one to try every new BIOS, but ended up going back to F7b from F11 because the performance is about 5% better and whatever bugs it may have are not showing on my system. Newer is not always better.


----------



## Speedster159

Is it normal for RAM and Infinity frequency to be constantly be fluctuating?


----------



## rissie

Speedster159 said:


> Is it normal for RAM and Infinity frequency to be constantly be fluctuating?


I believe it is, although there is a setting to keep it constantly at full speed. I haven't notice my setup fluctuating even though I don't have that setting enabled.


----------



## rastaviper

prhbtd said:


> x570 aorus elite + g-skillz neo 2x8 gb gtznc ( hynix ) ;
> 
> 
> 
> 3600 mhz 1,35 volt vddp 900 vddg 950 fclk 1800 with xmp profile. Also trf wrong you should change it to 631. 631 is the best stable setting it adds altency but better. Latency aprox. 68,5 ns
> 
> 3666 mhz 1,36 volt vddp 860 vddg 910 fclk 1833 with xmp profile. Also trf wrong you should change it to 642. Latency aprox. 67,5 ns
> 
> 3733 mhz 1,37 volt vddp 830 vddg 880 fclk 1866 with xmp profile. Also trf wrong you should change it to 654. Latency aprox. 66,5 ns
> 
> 3800 mhz 1,38 volt vddp 800 vddg 850 fclk 1900 with xmp profile. Also trf wrong you should change it to 666. Latency aprox. 65,5 ns. ( with 480 trf latency will be 64,7 but strong bottle neck for ram )
> 
> 
> 
> You can reduce latency with lowering trf to 480 for 3600 mhz or 498 for 3800 mhz. With syntetic tests 3800 mhz will be faster but in reality you gonna bottle neck ram at ryzen system.
> 
> So best one imo 3600 mhz. Hope this will help you.


I have elite too and 2 gskill trident z cl15.
To reach 62.x latency you need 3733-3800 and 15-14-14 timings.
I haven't played with trf latency much as I am happy with so good latency. And is this the trfc? Because dram calculator is suggesting 298.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Medizinmann

Speedster159 said:


> Is it normal for RAM and Infinity frequency to be constantly be fluctuating?


It is most likely your BCLK @99,62 MHz.
You try could try to disable spread spectrum in BIOS to fix that.

Greetings,
Medizinmann


----------



## SamfisherAnD

Medizinmann said:


> It is most likely your BCLK @99,62 MHz.
> You try could try to disable spread spectrum in BIOS to fix that.
> 
> Greetings,
> Medizinmann


Does it matter that it isn't exactly 100?


----------



## Medizinmann

SamfisherAnD said:


> Does it matter that it isn't exactly 100?


If it matters that IF-Speed isn't exactly 1800 MHz - then yes otherweise no….

It could only create a problem with some OC, when it is fluctuating to high and memory training fails....but this would only happen with very tight OCs.

Greetings,
Medizinmann


----------



## Speedster159

rissie said:


> I believe it is, although there is a setting to keep it constantly at full speed. I haven't notice my setup fluctuating even though I don't have that setting enabled.


What setting would that be?


Medizinmann said:


> It is most likely your BCLK @99,62 MHz.
> You try could try to disable spread spectrum in BIOS to fix that.
> 
> Greetings,
> Medizinmann





Medizinmann said:


> If it matters that IF-Speed isn't exactly 1800 MHz - then yes otherweise no….
> 
> It could only create a problem with some OC, when it is fluctuating to high and memory training fails....but this would only happen with very tight OCs.
> 
> Greetings,
> Medizinmann


First thing I always do on any PC is disable Spread Spectrum and set it to 100, so it was already set. Upon reading that post though I decided to check it in CPU-Z and it's also fluctuating and when put under a load like Cinebench R20 it goes all the way down to 98... I SPECIFICALLY told the board to keep it at 100... heck?

I only have XMP, tighter timings, and PBO maxed out. Everything else is stock.


----------



## rissie

Speedster159 said:


> What setting would that be?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First thing I always do on any PC is disable Spread Spectrum and set it to 100, so it was already set. Upon reading that post though I decided to check it in CPU-Z and it's also fluctuating and when put under a load like Cinebench R20 it goes all the way down to 98... I SPECIFICALLY told the board to keep it at 100... heck?
> 
> I only have XMP, tighter timings, and PBO maxed out. Everything else is stock.


It should be SOC/Uncore OC mode if I remember right.

https://www.anandtech.com/Gallery/Album/7259#23


----------



## Medizinmann

Speedster159 said:


> What setting would that be?
> 
> First thing I always do on any PC is disable Spread Spectrum and set it to 100, so it was already set. Upon reading that post though I decided to check it in CPU-Z and it's also fluctuating and when put under a load like Cinebench R20 it goes all the way down to 98... I SPECIFICALLY told the board to keep it at 100... heck?
> 
> I only have XMP, tighter timings, and PBO maxed out. Everything else is stock.


You could try to set BCLK to 101 to stay above or at 100 MHz or ignore it...

I also see minimal fluctuation - but it is more like +0,2 to +0,4 MHz on my Aorus Xtreme...

Greetings,
Medizinmann


----------



## pschorr1123

hansmuff said:


> Meh, if F5 works fine for you, stay on it. I'm one to try every new BIOS, but ended up going back to F7b from F11 because the performance is about 5% better and whatever bugs it may have are not showing on my system. Newer is not always better.


I am curious since you are back on F7b like me are you able to replicate your original boosts with voltage hitting 1.5?

I for the life of me can not. Either flashing to an older bios (via Q flashback recovery method ) left some newer smu or other AGESA garbage in place or something else is going on.

I haven't really figured out how to do a dos type flash to force over write every block.

I do not see my boosts maxing out as much and I am sure its because the vcore is capped @ 1.46ish on 1 core loads. I really am not to concerned as its very small performance gain but I feel that for science I should be able to repeat past results on this bios version. I am also using the older chipset driver as well


I know that in my current screen cap it only has run a few minutes however, even after 8 hours the results are the same with the exact same bios settings that I have been using since launch. I even tried a +vcore offset to no avail. I am also disgusted with the single core CB15 inconsistency. 197-203. My 2700X would hit 179 all day long. Although, I'm kinda saltly that after gifting it to my Brother he can hit 181 with the wraith cooler and Hynix CJR RAM ( vs my B-die) I wanted to hit or beat 180 so badly and I have a better cooler.

Is anyone else able to see 1.5 volts max voltage anymore?


----------



## dansi

Speedster159 said:


> What setting would that be?
> 
> First thing I always do on any PC is disable Spread Spectrum and set it to 100, so it was already set. Upon reading that post though I decided to check it in CPU-Z and it's also fluctuating and when put under a load like Cinebench R20 it goes all the way down to 98... I SPECIFICALLY told the board to keep it at 100... heck?
> 
> I only have XMP, tighter timings, and PBO maxed out. Everything else is stock.



You must have windows porn mode on, just like me.

See thread here!

https://www.overclock.net/forum/11-amd-motherboards/1738948-crikey-ryzen-svm-performance-loss.html


----------



## Cata79

Looks like a f12a is available, no release notes: https://forums.tweaktown.com/gigabyte/28441-gigabyte-beta-bios.html


----------



## Andi64

prymortal said:


> Running into a similar thing myself. But I run 4x8gb (3600mhz) sticks & suspect that is the Issue over anything else in my case.
> Its stable, Passes every memory test thrown at it. But then these "ïssues" which are obviously Ram related appear after restarts.
> I have the same Ram as you turning up in a few days so If the issue "stays" when I change the ram. I'll update my post & let you know.


I think it is the CPU.

I tested 1 module at a time and they each work fine with Memtest86 at stock XMP. When I try with two modules it fails at POST.

I was running stock vCore, vSOC and vMem (1.3, 1.1 and 1.35 if I'm not mistaken). PBO was enabled, but it didn't do much.

I don't know if I should try rasing vSOC, or what to test to stabilize it. But it just won't work at everything on Auto and loading XMP, when it used to work fin for months at 3733Mhz 1:1:1 without even setting any voltages.


----------



## Andi64

Ok, I think I can confirm it's the CPU.

I don't know if it's the Memory Controller, or the Infinity Fabric, but it just isn't stable at 1800Mhz anymore.

I raised the vSOC to 1.2v, and it now boots. It dumps lots and lots of memory errors on Memtest86. Remember that each module at a time works fine.

Maybe it's one channel, I'm going to test that now.


----------



## Skolo!

F12a - https://forums.tweaktown.com/gigabyte/28441-gigabyte-beta-bios.html


----------



## fluidzoverclock

This is the coil whine coming from the cpu area on my x570 aorus master. It is loudest when the computer is sitting idle. I used a Umik-1 mic to record.

Can you guys please check to see if you hear the same noise? Its much louder at the rear side of the motherboard but somehow leaks out of my Haf x case with lots of fans roaring away. The random clicking sound you hear every now and then is my 5400rpm hard drive (or so i believe). I have amplified the sound as its much more subtle through the recording (yet still annoying).

To ensure no coil whine was leaking from my graphics card, I removed the 2080ti and installed a GT710 (silent, no fan). The mic was pointed directly at the cpu area.

I'd like to hear if its more common than not (if you have the same with your aorus x570) or have I ended up with a lemon? It could be that I'm more sensitive to this noise than others are.

Audio recording - https://www.dropbox.com/s/p5zcn7lt4s5ytp4/x570 master noise cpu.mp3

(Image is of the backside of the motherboard, where coil whine is at its loudest)


----------



## Medizinmann

Andi64 said:


> I think it is the CPU.
> 
> I tested 1 module at a time and they each work fine with Memtest86 at stock XMP. When I try with two modules it fails at POST.
> 
> I was running stock vCore, vSOC and vMem (1.3, 1.1 and 1.35 if I'm not mistaken). PBO was enabled, but it didn't do much.
> 
> I don't know if I should try rasing vSOC, or what to test to stabilize it. But it just won't work at everything on Auto and loading XMP, when it used to work fin for months at 3733Mhz 1:1:1 without even setting any voltages.



Might sound funny - and should be an issue with AM4 - but did you try to reseat the CPU?


I mean just in case before you RMA it...if possible...



Greetings,
Medizinmann


----------



## Bogo36

fluidzoverclock said:


> This is the coil whine coming from the cpu area on my x570 aorus master. It is loudest when the computer is sitting idle. I used a Umik-1 mic to record.
> 
> Can you guys please check to see if you hear the same noise? Its much louder at the rear side of the motherboard but somehow leaks out of my Haf x case with lots of fans roaring away. The random clicking sound you hear every now and then is my 5400rpm hard drive (or so i believe). I have amplified the sound as its much more subtle through the recording (yet still annoying).
> 
> To ensure no coil whine was leaking from my graphics card, I removed the 2080ti and installed a GT710 (silent, no fan). The mic was pointed directly at the cpu area.
> 
> I'd like to hear if its more common than not (if you have the same with your aorus x570) or have I ended up with a lemon? It could be that I'm more sensitive to this noise than others are.
> 
> Audio recording - https://www.dropbox.com/s/p5zcn7lt4s5ytp4/x570 master noise cpu.mp3
> 
> (Image is of the backside of the motherboard, where coil whine is at its loudest)



Same Buzzing noise for me on Idle.
Edit: i Have a X570 Ultra.


----------



## fluidzoverclock

Bogo36 said:


> Same Buzzing noise for me on Idle.


Thanks. Anyone else?


----------



## bluechris

fluidzoverclock said:


> Thanks. Anyone else?


It's impossible for me to hear it, i have 11 fans and 4 sas disks and even at idle this disks and the fans to 600rpm i don't hear anything.


----------



## fluidzoverclock

bluechris said:


> It's impossible for me to hear it, i have 11 fans and 4 sas disks and even at idle this disks and the fans to 600rpm i don't hear anything.


But is it there? Do you hear the same coil from the cpu area? Thanks.


----------



## bluechris

Guys some help
This are the specs of the aorus pro itx that i have



> Expansion Slots
> 
> Integrated in the CPU (PCIEX16/PCIEX8):
> · 3rd Generation AMD Ryzen processors:
> 
> 1 x PCI Express x16 slot, supporting PCIe 4.0 and running at x16 (PCIEX16)
> 
> 1 x PCI Express x16 slot, supporting PCIe 4.0 and running at x8 (PCIEX8)
> 
> · 2nd Generation AMD Ryzen processors:
> 
> 1 x PCI Express x16 slot, supporting PCIe 3.0 and running at x16 (PCIEX16)
> 
> 1 x PCI Express x16 slot, supporting PCIe 3.0 and running at x8 (PCIEX8)
> * For optimum performance, if only one PCI Express graphics card is to be installed, be sure to install it in the PCIEX16 slot.
> * The PCIEX8 slot shares bandwidth with the PCIEX16 slot. When using the 3rd Generation AMD Ryzen processors/2nd Generation AMD Ryzen processors and PCIEX8 slot is populated, the PCIEX16 slot operates at up to x8 mode.
> 
> · 2nd Generation AMD Ryzen with Radeon Vega Graphics processors/AMD Ryzen with Radeon Vega Graphics processors:
> 
> 1 x PCI Express x16 slot, supporting PCIe 3.0 and running at x8 (PCIEX16)
> 
> Integrated in the Chipset (PCIEX4/PCIEX1):
> 
> 1 x PCI Express x16 slot, supporting PCIe 4.0*/3.0 and running at x4 (PCIEX4)
> * For 3rd Generation AMD Ryzen processors only.
> 
> 2 x PCI Express x1 slots, supporting PCIe 4.0*/3.0
> * For 3rd Generation AMD Ryzen processors only.


Now the problem, i installed in the 1st pci slot a Asus hyper m2 card with 4 nvme ssds. I have set in bios the bifurcation to 4x4x4x4 but i see only the 2 nvme.
Is this because i have a card in the 2nd pci slot? In my case its a hpe x8 raid controller. Also in the 3nd pci slot i have a hpe 2x10gb fc controller.
The Asus hyper m2 runs x8 because i use the 2nd pci slot for something? Im really confused from the specs page because my initial thinking was with a 3nd gen ryzen you have 1 slot x16, 1x8 and 1x4

Damn if this is true i need to forget the fc controller and move the raid controller to the 3nd slot.


Can someone clarify this for me please?


----------



## Nighthog

Cata79 said:


> Looks like a f12a is available, no release notes: https://forums.tweaktown.com/gigabyte/28441-gigabyte-beta-bios.html


Thanks for the notification about that! Haven't seen the Gigabyte REP around for a while to give those.

I wonder what they've improved.


----------



## Kreeker

Anyone know what the differences are between the 1.0 and 1.X board revisions? https://www.gigabyte.com/Motherboard/AMD-X570

I have the Pro Wifi and don't use Wifi, but I know people were complaining about an issue with it if you have ERP enabled? I'd be interested to know if the 1.X boards fix this issue? Even though I don't use Wifi, I'd like it to work if I need it in the future.




Nighthog said:


> Thanks for the notification about that! Haven't seen the Gigabyte REP around for a while to give those.
> 
> I wonder what they've improved.


I really wish they would give changelogs...


----------



## kgb1968

I bought a motherboard X570 I Aorus Pro WiFi to put it in a Thermaltake Level 20 vt case, but unfortunately the backplate of the X570 is not compatible with the standoff design of the case. The specifications of the case affirm that it is compatible with Mini-ITX and Micro ATX format, however Thermaltake answered me by email that its case is only compatible with micro ATX, contrary to what it shows on its website.


----------



## pal

Kreeker said:


> Anyone know what the differences are between the 1.0 and 1.X board revisions? https://www.gigabyte.com/Motherboard/AMD-X570
> 
> I have the Pro Wifi and don't use Wifi, but I know people were complaining about an issue with it if you have ERP enabled? I'd be interested to know if the 1.X boards fix this issue? Even though I don't use Wifi, I'd like it to work if I need it in the future.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really wish they would give changelogs...


thats a bug. I can see only one revision of mobos. Thats 1.0


----------



## Speedster159

rissie said:


> It should be SOC/Uncore OC mode if I remember right.
> 
> https://www.anandtech.com/Gallery/Album/7259#23


Seems to be the right setting based on the description it provides, but does nothing for me.


Medizinmann said:


> You could try to set BCLK to 101 to stay above or at 100 MHz or ignore it...
> 
> I also see minimal fluctuation - but it is more like +0,2 to +0,4 MHz on my Aorus Xtreme...
> 
> Greetings,
> Medizinmann


AFAIK Ryzen 3K really doesn't like having it's base clock touched.


dansi said:


> You must have windows porn mode on, just like me.
> 
> See thread here!
> 
> https://www.overclock.net/forum/11-amd-motherboards/1738948-crikey-ryzen-svm-performance-loss.html


What you mentioned must be the case... I disabled SVM in UEFI and my Bus, Memory, and Infinity frequencies settled down... But I want virtualisation.... Is there a way to disable Core Isolation while retaining virtualisation support?


----------



## Medizinmann

Speedster159 said:


> AFAIK Ryzen 3K really doesn't like having it's base clock touched.


It depends...
I am running 102-102.5 MHz from the start - and running 102,25 Mhz right know - but this on an Aorus Xtreme with 3900x.
I pushed it up to 105,5 - where it got unstable...but beyond 104,5 isn't intresting anyway as the CPU stops boosting properly and perfromance is degrading.

Greetings,
Medizinmann


----------



## SamfisherAnD

What kind of idle temps re you guys getting? On my 3700x with PBO off, everything stock except RAM timings tightened and using 1usmus universal power plan, in an air conditioned room at around 25-26c I get mid to high 40's at best.


----------



## bluechris

SamfisherAnD said:


> What kind of idle temps re you guys getting? On my 3700x with PBO off, everything stock except RAM timings tightened and using 1usmus universal power plan, in an air conditioned room at around 25-26c I get mid to high 40's at best.


Im at 3-4c more than mb temperature with a ND-15 and NT-H2 but i have very good air in the case without much noise.


----------



## SamfisherAnD

bluechris said:


> Im at 3-4c more than mb temperature with a ND-15 and NT-H2 but i have very good air in the case without much noise.


I'm using a Phanteks P400A with a 360mm rad intaking from the front so I don't have much issues with airflow either. Not sure if I should be expecting lower. My power draw seems a bit high as well, 100-120w on idle, with a GTX 1070, 2 M.2 SSDs and 2 2.5" SSDs, oh and 2 3.5" SSDs.


----------



## rastaviper

SamfisherAnD said:


> What kind of idle temps re you guys getting? On my 3700x with PBO off, everything stock except RAM timings tightened and using 1usmus universal power plan, in an air conditioned room at around 25-26c I get mid to high 40's at best.


20degrees for room temp currently, my 3600x on stock clock settings (fluctuating from 3800 to 4317) stays idle at 25-30degrees.
On Mugen Rev B

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


----------



## matthew87

SamfisherAnD said:


> What kind of idle temps re you guys getting? On my 3700x with PBO off, everything stock except RAM timings tightened and using 1usmus universal power plan, in an air conditioned room at around 25-26c I get mid to high 40's at best.


Something wrong there.

I just got home from work and in my 30c computer room (haven't turned aircon on yet) my 3800x is averaging 43.5c after 5 minutes. 

My higher TDP CPU is idling cooler in the middle of Australian summer in a non air conditioned room than yours....


----------



## SamfisherAnD

matthew87 said:


> Something wrong there.
> 
> I just got home from work and in my 30c computer room (haven't turned aircon on yet) my 3800x is averaging 43.5c after 5 minutes.
> 
> My higher TDP CPU is idling cooler in the middle of Australian summer in a non air conditioned room than yours....


Higher TDP doesn't matter at idle since you're idling the same. My idle temps don't change much with or without AC TBH. If your summer is only 30c then that's no different than my average daytime temps of 31-32c all year round


----------



## matthew87

SamfisherAnD said:


> Higher TDP doesn't matter at idle since you're idling the same. My idle temps don't change much with or without AC TBH. If your summer is only 30c then that's no different than my average daytime temps of 31-32c all year round


That's at night time. 

We've had 4 days in a row last fortnight of 43-48c


----------



## SamfisherAnD

matthew87 said:


> That's at night time.
> 
> We've had 4 days in a row last fortnight of 43-48c


My nights aren't lower than 28c too.


----------



## Frietkot Louis

fluidzoverclock said:


> But is it there? Do you hear the same coil from the cpu area? Thanks.


I can only hear it when I remove the back side panel and put my ear at < 10cm from the cpu area..... quite faint but audible from that short distance.


----------



## Ricey20

Has anyone tried F12a yet?


----------



## SpecFree

Sorry if this has already been a topic of discussion - but its quite hard to search or even go through this massive thread (even if its a really good read)
I was wondering if anyone has taken apart the Gigabyte x570 i aorus pro wifi (mitx) at some point to have a look at the thermal interface on the chipset?

Ive had the system apart multiple times for upgrades and have resorted to remove the front SSD to avoid any more heat going through the heatsink.

Im currently hitting 70ish in a restricted ITX case (where the GPU has no way of dumping hot air on it) under a somewhat high gaming load.
i also have a fairly high idle temp of 65ish.

If anyone have some pictures or a explanation of what to expect - and wether its even worth spending time on that would be lovely as im unsure of the longevity of the chipset at those temps.


----------



## Spectre73

Ricey20 said:


> Has anyone tried F12a yet?


Would also like to know this.


----------



## Medizinmann

SpecFree said:


> Sorry if this has already been a topic of discussion - but its quite hard to search or even go through this massive thread (even if its a really good read)
> I was wondering if anyone has taken apart the Gigabyte x570 i aorus pro wifi (mitx) at some point to have a look at the thermal interface on the chipset?
> 
> Ive had the system apart multiple times for upgrades and have resorted to remove the front SSD to avoid any more heat going through the heatsink.
> 
> Im currently hitting 70ish in a restricted ITX case (where the GPU has no way of dumping hot air on it) under a somewhat high gaming load.
> i also have a fairly high idle temp of 65ish.
> 
> If anyone have some pictures or a explanation of what to expect - and wether its even worth spending time on that would be lovely as im unsure of the longevity of the chipset at those temps.


Well - this has been disscussed - I am not sure if it was about exactly the X570 I Aorus Pro but about the thermal interface on the chipset cooler from Gigabyte in general - it was/is a lousy thermal pad and replacing it with some good thermal paste helped users to drop temps at least 10-15°C...

https://www.overclock.net/forum/11-...60-gigabyte-x570-aorus-owners-thread-538.html

...or you do something like this…

https://www.overclock.net/forum/246...yte-x570-i-aorus-pro-chipset-fan-upgrade.html


Greetings,
Medizinmann


----------



## rissie

Spectre73 said:


> Would also like to know this.


Just flashed - just testing under PBO settings. CSM lag still there. EDC bug still there. Memory benches seem slightly slower and cinebench r20 seems slower too.

Edit: same for per ccx

They may have tweaked for more memory compatibility? No idea what else there is since the major ones are still there.

Edit2: Back on F11 scores back to normal. For PBO cinebench 740x vs 733x for ccx 782x vs 774x -- quick memory latency test in aida is about 0.6ns difference between f11 and f12a


----------



## Medizinmann

bluechris said:


> Guys some help
> This are the specs of the aorus pro itx that i have


You mean Aorus Pro x570 - not the itx-model - that has only 1 PCIe-slot... Do you?



> Now the problem, i installed in the 1st pci slot a Asus hyper m2 card with 4 nvme ssds. I have set in bios the bifurcation to 4x4x4x4 but i see only the 2 nvme.
> Is this because i have a card in the 2nd pci slot? In my case its a hpe x8 raid controller. Also in the 3nd pci slot i have a hpe 2x10gb fc controller.
> The Asus hyper m2 runs x8 because i use the 2nd pci slot for something? Im really confused from the specs page because my initial thinking was with a 3nd gen ryzen you have 1 slot x16, 1x8 and 1x4
> 
> Damn if this is true i need to forget the fc controller and move the raid controller to the 3nd slot.
> 
> Can someone clarify this for me please?


As I would understand it - yes - you need to put your GPU in the 3rd Slot, because 1-2 slot run shared so with GPU or any other Card (10G-LAN) in 2nd Slot you only have 8-Lanes for your 1st and 2nd slot and therfore only 2xNVME support...and yes you can't run this together - I mean like NVME-Card + GPU + 10G-Card... 

You might either need something with 10G-LAN On-Board or some U.2-support or something…

At least 5G would be possible through one of these...
https://www.trendnet.com/langge/pro...b-c-3-1-to-5gbase-t-ethernet-adapter-TUC-ET5G
...and you could install two of them.

Greetings,
Medizinmann


----------



## Medizinmann

rissie said:


> Just flashed - just testing under PBO settings. CSM lag still there. EDC bug still there. Memory benches seem slightly slower and cinebench r20 seems slower too.
> 
> Edit: same for per ccx
> 
> They may have tweaked for more memory compatibility? No idea what else there is since the major ones are still there.


Thanks for the report...so let's stay on F11 for now.

I fear we might only see a fix for the PBO-Bug with a new AGESA - if ever…might be a feature...

And I actually lost hope on the CSM lag.

Greetings,
Medizinmann


----------



## Frietkot Louis

I can't remember seeing a this high multi thread score in CPU-Z

https://valid.x86.fr/irmzcs

This is with F12a (BIOS DATE 26/12) PBO 500/500/0/10X, cpu voltage offset -0.075

Gonna stick a while with F12a to see what happens


----------



## Medizinmann

Frietkot Louis said:


> I can't remember seeing a this high multi thread score in CPU-Z
> 
> https://valid.x86.fr/irmzcs
> 
> This is with F12a (BIOS DATE 26/12) PBO 500/500/0/10X, cpu voltage offset -0.075
> 
> Gonna stick a while with F12a to see what happens


Yeah that looks good…:thumb:

My best on F11 was this…


----------



## Frietkot Louis

On F12a if I put EDC on 200 or higher I see ~190W while running prime95. But performance is lower.
The BIOS does produce the same performance with EDC manual 140 as the 0 value. Not sure if it was like this before.
I've even tried to put EDC to 130 and the results are even maybe a tiny bit better. 
hwinfo shows the same amperages as EDC under load.


----------



## prhbtd

Ricey20 said:


> Has anyone tried F12a yet?


x570 elite + 3700x + rx5700xt. Stock settings uefi. Pcie 4 work flawlesly with 5700xt now. Input lag so much reduced and general response of pc much more better. I did not see any negative thing yet. Using it like 10 hour with hardcore competitive quake champions and apex. Pcie 3 was ok but now it gives grane effect to screen.( i dont use it so np for me ) 

Also you can get more score from cine20 by using negative offset voltage if you are a bench score fool. You will get higher score with synchetic test but actual performance in games and etc will reduce.
I was so close to sell my system but in this condition i will keep it. BUT NEVER EVER AGAIN AMD. No more cpu, gpu from them. Amd wasted my 6 month with ****ty drivers and excuses.


----------



## garikfox

Hey guys on the coil whine. Try disabling Cool'N Quiet. I have the Aorus Master and don't really hear anything, i also disable Spread Spectrum.


----------



## kgb1968

Ryzen 7 2700x, x570 I Aorus pro WiFi (whitout backplate), Thermaltake Level 20 vt


----------



## bluechris

Medizinmann said:


> You mean Aorus Pro x570 - not the itx-model - that has only 1 PCIe-slot... Do you?
> 
> 
> 
> As I would understand it - yes - you need to put your GPU in the 3rd Slot, because 1-2 slot run shared so with GPU or any other Card (10G-LAN) in 2nd Slot you only have 8-Lanes for your 1st and 2nd slot and therfore only 2xNVME support...and yes you can't run this together - I mean like NVME-Card + GPU + 10G-Card...
> 
> You might either need something with 10G-LAN On-Board or some U.2-support or something…
> 
> At least 5G would be possible through one of these...
> https://www.trendnet.com/langge/pro...b-c-3-1-to-5gbase-t-ethernet-adapter-TUC-ET5G
> ...and you could install two of them.
> 
> Greetings,
> Medizinmann


Thx m8, i will try it tomorrow morning.
My gfx card its on the last pci X1 slot since i use this machine with esxi as homelab server (not yet at least since i have it in my work to test and configure, i don't dare to bring it home till im happy with it to have my 6 year old son see me open it and do things with screwdrivers etc lol)
The 2x10gb lan adapter is fiber because i got dead cheap for work 2 x Hpe 5820x switches that have 24x10gb sfp+ for 350€ each(1 went to my home) and my workstation in home has also a 2x10gb sfp+ fiber card.
The only way that i think to have empty the 2nd Pcie x16 slot is to put the lan fc card to a adapter that i bought that makes any nvme slot to pcieX4 with power.


----------



## meridius

Hi all just a quick question

Is it still ok to go 32gb on all slots on AMD motherboards as I am looking at the gigabyte master. I am sure the memory runs slower when using all 4 slots or is it just you can not overclock it ?

Would You be able to get 3733 cl16 1:1 with all 4 slots used or just the two slots, As I am thinking of going 32gb ram as I am not sure if that’s overkill as I am not to sure what games and programs would use 32gb ram. Just thinking of the future. the menory is rated at 3600 cl16 and is samsung memory and does work at the 3733 c16 i been told.

Is it best to go 16gb now and wait and in the future go for 2 sticks of 16gb = 32gb When the 2 sticks of 16gb are cheaper and replace the 2 sticks of 8gb stick. 

would 32gb make my system alot slower than using 2 sticks of ram and would that only effect gaming and not other software.

sorry for all the questions but never went AMD before and its been 10 years since my last build

thanks


----------



## BeeDeeEff

meridius said:


> Hi all just a quick question
> 
> Is it still ok to go 32gb on all slots on AMD motherboards...


Using 4 sticks single-rank over 2 stick single-rank will put a bit more load on the part of the cpu that manages ram, usually it means a lower overclock by 200-300mhz at the same timings. Exact results will vary.

Similarly, using Dual Rank ram sticks (usually 16gb or larger per stick) has a similar effect as the above compared to getting ram with Single Rank construction.


----------



## Frietkot Louis

BeeDeeEff said:


> Using 4 sticks single-rank over 2 stick single-rank will put a bit more load on the part of the cpu that manages ram, usually it means a lower overclock by 200-300mhz at the same timings. Exact results will vary.
> 
> Similarly, using Dual Rank ram sticks (usually 16gb or larger per stick) has a similar effect as the above compared to getting ram with Single Rank construction.


I'm sorry but that is simply not true for this platform. Maybe it would influence frequencies above 4000Mhz but you wouldn't want to go higher than 3800 Mhz anyway (and even then if your cpu supports it).

I've tested both 2 and 4 single *and* dual-rank dimms, and the only one that doesn't clock as well is the 4x16GB dual-ranks I tried, and even then they clocked fine @3600.
4xsingle rank and 2 times dual-rank is the same for the memory controller.


----------



## briank

fluidzoverclock said:


> Thanks. Anyone else?


Yes, I have had this buzz. One thing I noticed is that Chrome, when scrolling webpages, would change the intensity of the buzz. Something about that workload made it very noticeable.

Strangely, I had borrowed another GPU to test and make sure it wasn't my 5700XT, but after I placed the alternate GPU on the computer desk, I haven't heard the buzzing since! I think the threat of changing GPUs scared the motherboard into being quiet. 

Since then I've replaced my 3600X with a 3950X. The buzz still hasn't returned.


----------



## VinnieM

Speedster159 said:


> What you mentioned must be the case... I disabled SVM in UEFI and my Bus, Memory, and Infinity frequencies settled down... But I want virtualisation.... Is there a way to disable Core Isolation while retaining virtualisation support?


If you don't use HyperV, you can disable that with this command in an elevated command prompt:



Code:


bcdedit /set hypervisorlaunchtype off

This way you can leave SVM enabled without the floating clock speeds.
Normal virtualisation will still work, but HyperV functionality not. Running an Android x86 image will not work anymore, because it requires HyperV on AMD systems (so far I know).

You can enable HyperV again with this command:



Code:


bcdedit /set hypervisorlaunchtype auto


----------



## Nijo

Can´t remember this link has been postet here with Beta Bios F12a / F12b: https://forums.tweaktown.com/gigabyte/28441-gigabyte-beta-bios.html

Try on your own risk, it´s BETA!

X570 AORUS Xtreme - F12a
X570 AORUS Master - F12a
X570 AORUS Elite - F12b
X570 AORUS Ultra - F12a
X570 AORUS Pro - F12a
X570 AORUS Pro WIFI - F12a

Flashed F12a for my Master and works as F11, also including EDC-bug...


----------



## matthew87

meridius said:


> Hi all just a quick question
> 
> Is it still ok to go 32gb on all slots on AMD motherboards as I am looking at the gigabyte master. I am sure the memory runs slower when using all 4 slots or is it just you can not overclock it ?
> 
> Would You be able to get 3733 cl16 1:1 with all 4 slots used or just the two slots, As I am thinking of going 32gb ram as I am not sure if that’s overkill as I am not to sure what games and programs would use 32gb ram. Just thinking of the future. the menory is rated at 3600 cl16 and is samsung memory and does work at the 3733 c16 i been told.
> 
> Is it best to go 16gb now and wait and in the future go for 2 sticks of 16gb = 32gb When the 2 sticks of 16gb are cheaper and replace the 2 sticks of 8gb stick.
> 
> would 32gb make my system alot slower than using 2 sticks of ram and would that only effect gaming and not other software.
> 
> sorry for all the questions but never went AMD before and its been 10 years since my last build
> 
> thanks


I have 4 sticks of Samsung B die GSkill TridentZ 3200mhz C14 overclocked to 3600mhz C16 at 1.365v 

100% stable in HCI Memtest, Prime95, and been running it at this speed for months without a single issue


----------



## meridius

matthew87 said:


> I have 4 sticks of Samsung B die GSkill TridentZ 3200mhz C14 overclocked to 3600mhz C16 at 1.365v
> 
> 100% stable in HCI Memtest, Prime95, and been running it at this speed for months without a single issue


Hi there thanks for the input, as i am after the gigabyte master motherboard and looking to get 4 sticks of 32gb, this stuff

https://www.overclockers.co.uk/team...3600mhz-dual-channel-kit-black-my-08q-tg.html

what do you think would i get the same performance of 2 sticks if i got 4 sticks instead of just 2 sticks ?

its just that i read so many thngs saying only use 2 sticks on ryzen motherboards as these struggle with 4 sticks and can run slower.

thanks


----------



## Nighthog

meridius said:


> Hi there thanks for the input, as i am after the gigabyte master motherboard and looking to get 4 sticks of 32gb, this stuff
> 
> https://www.overclockers.co.uk/team...3600mhz-dual-channel-kit-black-my-08q-tg.html
> 
> what do you think would i get the same performance of 2 sticks if i got 4 sticks instead of just 2 sticks ?
> 
> its just that i read so many thngs saying only use 2 sticks on ryzen motherboards as these struggle with 4 sticks and can run slower.
> 
> thanks


I'm running 4x8GB SR @ 4333Mhz at the moment.

You capabilities is dependent on how well the kit you choose works with your motherboard and how much time you want to put into it to make it work at higher speeds. Proper setup is needed. Leaving stuff @ AUTO can limit your potentials depending on how "compatible" the kit you choose is in the end @ stock.


----------



## matthew87

meridius said:


> Hi there thanks for the input, as i am after the gigabyte master motherboard and looking to get 4 sticks of 32gb, this stuff
> 
> https://www.overclockers.co.uk/team...3600mhz-dual-channel-kit-black-my-08q-tg.html
> 
> what do you think would i get the same performance of 2 sticks if i got 4 sticks instead of just 2 sticks ?
> 
> its just that i read so many thngs saying only use 2 sticks on ryzen motherboards as these struggle with 4 sticks and can run slower.
> 
> thanks


You should be fine.

The Ryzen 3xxx series have far better memory controllers and support than the first and second generation Zen chips

I had a Asus Crosshair Hero VI and a 1700x, this same memory i could not even get past 3333mhz stable with two sticks. No joke, i would have invested a good 20+ hours of tweaking and bios revision changes / AGESA updates hoping to get a half decent mem overclock on this RAM on a 1700X. 

Whack the same memory in my Gigabyte Aorus Master and a 3800x and it was able to run all 4 sticks at 3600mhz C16 out of the box. I spent all of 5 minutes in BIOS setting manual timing and that was it. It's been running at 3600mhz C16 for three months now, and passed both daily usage as well as 20+ hours of memory and stability testing.


----------



## St0RM53

Yo guys i made this tip:


PSA: Overclocking Infinity Fabric (and RAM) past 1800mhz and having random system crashes/reboots? It's because your specific CPU I/O die crashes. Solution inside.




> From the time i started overclocking IF and RAM i was having this issue.
> 
> Randomly in the matter of minutes or days at any load my Ryzen 3000 system would crash and reboot.
> I am not talking about BSOD but full system crash and restart. If you have BSOD it's usually the RAM's fault assuming you are not overclocking the CPU cores.
> 
> I've done several tests but i was always assuming i needed to refine my RAM timings further (because this is i was mainly doing), even though i was getting good coverage results.
> 
> I've changed and monitored various parameters but i finally figured it out the source of the issue and fully tested the solution.
> 
> Turns out even though i have one of the top mobos (Gigabyte x570 aorus master) the actual SOC voltage getting to the CPU would sometimes randomly drop about 40-50mV.
> Not only that, the actual SOC voltage was 13mV lower than set one at a normal scenario (i.e 1.087V when set to 1.1V).
> 
> This in turn will either cause the SOC to run into instability or drop the set VDDG voltage further running the system to instability.
> 
> This is because the VDDG voltage (now split with the latest bios), is regulated from the SOC voltage and is always at most ~40mV lower than the SOC voltage.
> 
> I can't confirm which one of the two voltages causes the actual crash, but since they are related it's probably both.
> 
> Solution was to increase the SOC voltage (in my case from 1.1V to 1.15V. VDDG is (and was) set to 1.050V).
> 
> Since i cannot reproduce the crash on demand, my verification testing consists of a super user/engineering/VM/gaming load that in experience will crash. So far 5 continuous days uptime working perfectly
> 
> This will vary depending on the specific CPU you have. In my case my 3800X doesn't have a top end I/O die since i cannot even do 1900mhz and max at 1867mhz. My cousin's 3600X does 1900mhz no prbs.
> Still you can't take frequency and voltages as a given, even at the same frequency voltages WILL DIFFER between 2 dies.
> 
> We can't blame AMD for this because they only promised 1800mhz MAX, but it's a shame they don't (seem to) bin the I/O dies as well, considering the price difference.
> 
> Also make sure that you have SOC/Uncore OC mode enabled since it theoretically helps and select an appropriate SOC voltage line calibration setting.



Matthew is still on "holidays"?

Saw the new F12 beta but no change log. 


Still didn't figure out what the heck is going on since F7b (testing F11 specifically) and PBO. Performance is lost; EDC "shows" to be fixed but is it really?


----------



## Trippytaka

i just caught my fans turning on full speed after waking from sleep. Never had it happen before. Is there a solution to this?


----------



## Rapidian

meridius said:


> Is it still ok to go 32gb on all slots on AMD motherboards as I am looking at the gigabyte master. I am sure the memory runs slower when using all 4 slots or is it just you can not overclock it ?


Yes, indeed you can overclock 4 sticks. I've got 4 sticks of G.Skill F4-3200C14D-8GFX sitting in my Aorus master right now at 3800 MT/s speed. This is Samsung B-die and stretches very well. FCLK is at 1900 in my 3900x. VDD voltage at 1.42. Tweaked timing at 16-16-16-32-48 with trfc at 294 from DRAM Calculator. Totally stable. I did run my SOC at 1.1 and high LLC; droops to 1.87v in HWINFO64. It may depend on the memory controller in your CPU of course if you can do it.

AIDA64 reports Read: 60118 MB/s, Write 57141 MB/s, Copy: 63602 MB/s, Latency: 63.8 ns

The copy speed improved at 32Gb from 16Gb, maybe about a 1MB/s. So not much overall system performance.

However, if you are just gaming, then 16Gb is more than adequate. I never break this in reality.


----------



## prymortal

St0RM53 said:


> Matthew is still on "holidays"?
> 
> Saw the new F12 beta but no change log.


Wouldn't be an update for just the Rev 1.X boards would it?


----------



## SEJB

prymortal said:


> Wouldn't be an update for just the Rev 1.X boards would it?


That just makes me wonder what rev 1.X is and the differences compared to rev 1.


----------



## SpecFree

Medizinmann said:


> Well - this has been disscussed - I am not sure if it was about exactly the X570 I Aorus Pro but about the thermal interface on the chipset cooler from Gigabyte in general - it was/is a lousy thermal pad and replacing it with some good thermal paste helped users to drop temps at least 10-15°C...
> 
> https://www.overclock.net/forum/11-...60-gigabyte-x570-aorus-owners-thread-538.html
> 
> ...or you do something like this…
> 
> https://www.overclock.net/forum/246...yte-x570-i-aorus-pro-chipset-fan-upgrade.html
> 
> 
> Greetings,
> Medizinmann


Yeah i saw the thread with the fan replacement - that could be an option however it would be nice to just fix the actual interface if that was subpar.
ive looked extensively at pictures of the backside of the board and im unsure how the bottom heatsink is held on.


----------



## Medizinmann

SpecFree said:


> Yeah i saw the thread with the fan replacement - that could be an option however it would be nice to just fix the actual interface if that was subpar.
> ive looked extensively at pictures of the backside of the board and im unsure how the bottom heatsink is held on.


Can't help you with that first hand as I don't own this motherboard - but as one could see on Pictures in the linked thread - it seems the heatsink is scrwed to the motherboard with two screws.

Greetings,
Medizinmann


----------



## Soeski

Frietkot Louis said:


> I can't remember seeing a this high multi thread score in CPU-Z
> 
> https://valid.x86.fr/irmzcs
> 
> This is with F12a (BIOS DATE 26/12) PBO 500/500/0/10X, cpu voltage offset -0.075
> 
> Gonna stick a while with F12a to see what happens


Not even getting close, especially when using PBO my scores are lower and temps higher. (that's logical). When I set my settings exactly like yours, I cannot break 8250-ish on CPU-Z multi and 545 single. My all-core speed is 4050, temps rise to low 70's.
And that's when I disable PBO entirely. When I do use PBO I cannot get 8200 multi. Single about the same, 544. Temps rise to high 70's and that kills all-core speeds, dropping to 3950 max immediately after clicking "Bench" in CPU-Z.


----------



## SpecFree

Medizinmann said:


> Can't help you with that first hand as I don't own this motherboard - but as one could see on Pictures in the linked thread - it seems the heatsink is scrwed to the motherboard with two screws.
> 
> Greetings,
> Medizinmann


Im pretty sure that the two screws you see in those pictures is just the top half of the heatsink.
I was curious about the second half that makes contact with the chipset.


----------



## Medizinmann

SpecFree said:


> Im pretty sure that the two screws you see in those pictures is just the top half of the heatsink.
> I was curious about the second half that makes contact with the chipset.


Can't help here. Again this was discussed in this thread for the Aorus Master...but I would assume that Gigabyte uses similar mounting on all x570 boards with heatsink fan.

I.e. here:
https://www.overclock.net/forum/11-...60-gigabyte-x570-aorus-owners-thread-275.html
https://www.overclock.net/forum/11-...60-gigabyte-x570-aorus-owners-thread-538.html

You could try to write to some of these users directly through a PM.

Greetings,
Medizinmann


----------



## rissie

Soeski said:


> Not even getting close, especially when using PBO my scores are lower and temps higher. (that's logical). When I set my settings exactly like yours, I cannot break 8250-ish on CPU-Z multi and 545 single. My all-core speed is 4050, temps rise to low 70's.
> And that's when I disable PBO entirely. When I do use PBO I cannot get 8200 multi. Single about the same, 544. Temps rise to high 70's and that kills all-core speeds, dropping to 3950 max immediately after clicking "Bench" in CPU-Z.


Same for me. PBO gets allcore to 4150 for me currently - but I'm pretty sure i have a mounting problem - my block is hitting the first m2 slot and I've already bent the metal portion of it slightly. I'm waiting to rebuild my loop into another case so I'll modify the block slightly to fit and verify it.

https://valid.x86.fr/m1w4wt


----------



## Medizinmann

bluechris said:


> Thx m8, i will try it tomorrow morning.
> My gfx card its on the last pci X1 slot since i use this machine with esxi as homelab server


Yeah - on 2nd reading I understood this already...:doh:



> (not yet at least since i have it in my work to test and configure, i don't dare to bring it home till im happy with it to have my 6 year old son see me open it and do things with screwdrivers etc lol)


You mean like he could try to do the same...



> The 2x10gb lan adapter is fiber because i got dead cheap for work 2 x Hpe 5820x switches that have 24x10gb sfp+ for 350€ each(1 went to my home) and my workstation in home has also a 2x10gb sfp+ fiber card.


Sounds cool.



> The only way that i think to have empty the 2nd Pcie x16 slot is to put the lan fc card to a adapter that i bought that makes any nvme slot to pcieX4 with power.


Yeah - good idea - as I remember LTT had a Video About those Adapters - good idea! :thumb:

Greetings,
Medizinmann


----------



## Soeski

rissie said:


> Same for me. PBO gets allcore to 4150 for me currently - but I'm pretty sure i have a mounting problem - my block is hitting the first m2 slot and I've already bent the metal portion of it slightly. I'm waiting to rebuild my loop into another case so I'll modify the block slightly to fit and verify it.
> 
> https://valid.x86.fr/m1w4wt


I have never even seen 4150 all-core. With or without PBO. I think you need to stay under 65 or 60C to reach that? Impossible for me, when I click "Bench" I immediately rise to about 73, in an instant (from idle 30-ish). That cannot have anything to do with cooling I'd say. I have a custom loop with 480x60 radiator, so that keeps the temps at 73C (my Wriath Prism air cooler could not keep it under 95C). When running CB20 I reach about 78C, scoring 7100-ish multi-core. Cannot get more out of my system, despite all the configging and changing.


----------



## rissie

Soeski said:


> I have never even seen 4150 all-core. With or without PBO. I think you need to stay under 65 or 60C to reach that? Impossible for me, when I click "Bench" I immediately rise to about 73, in an instant (from idle 30-ish). That cannot have anything to do with cooling I'd say. I have a custom loop with 480x60 radiator, so that keeps the temps at 73C (my Wriath Prism air cooler could not keep it under 95C). When running CB20 I reach about 78C, scoring 7100-ish multi-core. Cannot get more out of my system, despite all the configging and changing.


Actually mine does the same 73 from 30-ish idle. What offset are you running? I'm at -0.106xxxV - I'm only on a slim push-pull 360 for CPU now. New setup will be a slim 480 + 360 with 2 fans (case + the issue of fitting another two rads for the gpu) so I should have more than enough capacity. My ambient is ~27c in an air con room. 

Is your edc set to 0? Did you also set autooc to 200MHz? Else it won't go much further than 3.95-4. My CB20 is about 7400 - all tied to clock speed difference.


----------



## Medizinmann

Soeski said:


> I have never even seen 4150 all-core. With or without PBO. I think you need to stay under 65 or 60C to reach that? Impossible for me, when I click "Bench" I immediately rise to about 73, in an instant (from idle 30-ish). That cannot have anything to do with cooling I'd say.


I would say - heat transfer...



> I have a custom loop with 480x60 radiator, so that keeps the temps at 73C (my Wriath Prism air cooler could not keep it under 95C). When running CB20 I reach about 78C, scoring 7100-ish multi-core. Cannot get more out of my system, despite all the configging and changing.


I see 4150-4200Mhz all-core with PBO and CB20(7570-ish) - that is with cooling cranked up to max. using Waterloop 360mm + 240mm + 120mm(all with Noctua fans in push-pull) and Liquid Metall as TIM.:thumb:

With CCX-OC(4450/4250) I can hit 7740 in CB20.

CPU-Z is up to 564 SC and 8656 Multi...

Temps max. 73°C









Important - disable/teminate all unnecessary backround tasks in taskmanager before benchmarking in Windows like "Smarthphone app", Skype, GOG-Client, Steam-Client etc.

With these settings I also see boost clocks up to 4,7Ghz!









Greetings,
Medizinmann


----------



## Medizinmann

rissie said:


> Actually mine does the same 73 from 30-ish idle. What offset are you running? I'm at -0.106xxxV - I'm only on a slim push-pull 360 for CPU now. New setup will be a slim 480 + 360 with 2 fans (case + the issue of fitting another two rads for the gpu) so I should have more than enough capacity. My ambient is ~27c in an air con room.
> 
> Is your edc set to 0? Did you also set autooc to 200MHz? Else it won't go much further than 3.95-4. My CB20 is about 7400 - all tied to clock speed difference.


Auto OC doesn't have any effect for me...meaning setting anything other than 0Mhz for overboost in BIOS PBO-Settings - doesn't seem to matter.

My offest is - 0,075V

EDC 0, PPT+TDC to motherboards max.(1300W/700A)

Ambient is 22°C and Water-Temp is 24-25°C with cooling at max.

Greetings,
Medizinmann


----------



## rissie

Medizinmann said:


> Auto OC doesn't have any effect for me...meaning setting anything other than 0Mhz for overboost in BIOS PBO-Settings - doesn't seem to matter.
> 
> My offest is - 0,075V
> 
> EDC 0, PPT+TDC to motherboards max.(1300W/700A)
> 
> Ambient is 22°C and Water-Temp is 24-25°C with cooling at max.
> 
> Greetings,
> Medizinmann


I'm quite perplexed why everyone has different experience. I tried every setting from 0-50-100-150-200. It doesn't seem to scale linearly but setting a higher number always results in a higher all-core for PBO. For per ccx I can do 4,5 and 4.1 or 4.425 and 4.3. CPU-Z has better figures for the one with the higher single core but latency and CB20 prefers the one with the lesser difference in clockspeed.


----------



## Medizinmann

rissie said:


> I'm quite perplexed why everyone has different experience. I tried every setting from 0-50-100-150-200. It doesn't seem to scale linearly but setting a higher number always results in a higher all-core for PBO. For per ccx I can do 4,5 and 4.1 or 4.425 and 4.3. CPU-Z has better figures for the one with the higher single core but latency and CB20 prefers the one with the lesser difference in clockspeed.


I had actually degrading effects for higher numbers in overboost - but mostly nothing…

With CCX CPU-Z SC is less - more like 553 - with PBO I see up to 564 - but CB20 Multi is much higher with CCX-OC...see above... 

BTW: I am running 102,25 Mhz BCLK - helps tremendous with Boost...:thumb:

Greetings,
Medizinmann


----------



## Soeski

Medizinmann said:


> Auto OC doesn't have any effect for me...meaning setting anything other than 0Mhz for overboost in BIOS PBO-Settings - doesn't seem to matter.
> 
> My offest is - 0,075V
> 
> EDC 0, PPT+TDC to motherboards max.(1300W/700A)
> 
> Ambient is 22°C and Water-Temp is 24-25°C with cooling at max.
> 
> Greetings,
> Medizinmann


Indeed. AutoOC 0/100/200, no difference whatsoever. Useless feature 
Setting EDC/PPT/TDC is no use also, when not using PBO. Ignore those.
Ambient is 20, water is about 24 here at max cooling. At lowest cooling about 32.
Offset also -0,075. When using more, my speeds go down. When using less, my temps go up (and thus speeds go down due to heat).
Using PBO with whatever settings I can do always result in slower speeds then NOT using PBO. Mainly I think because with PBO the temps go higher and thus the speed lower (throttling).


----------



## rissie

Medizinmann said:


> I had actually degrading effects for higher numbers in overboost - but mostly nothing…
> 
> With CCX CPU-Z SC is less - more like 553 - with PBO I see up to 564 - but CB20 Multi is much higher with CCX-OC...see above...
> 
> BTW: I am running 102,25 Mhz BCLK - helps tremendous with Boost...:thumb:
> 
> Greetings,
> Medizinmann


I have problems raising bclk with my fclk at 1900 even 0.06 is tough. Maybe I should try raising soc and the associated tweaks for those having trouble clocking high fclk. What do you currently set your fclk at for 102.25?

Yeah my CB20 per ccs is above 7800

Edit: Ok I just verified turning off boost override doesn't have an impact for my all-core clock speed. Does seem to make a small diff in CB20. Just before reboot it was consistently 7423. Switching off boost override and it's now 7397 consistently.


----------



## FranZe

All core 44.25... Its close but not there yet. Think i need a miracle here..


----------



## Soeski

Medizinmann said:


> I had actually degrading effects for higher numbers in overboost - but mostly nothing…
> 
> With CCX CPU-Z SC is less - more like 553 - with PBO I see up to 564 - but CB20 Multi is much higher with CCX-OC...see above...
> 
> BTW: I am running 102,25 Mhz BCLK - helps tremendous with Boost...:thumb:
> 
> Greetings,
> Medizinmann


Yeah, that's also not gonna fly here. BCLK at 101 or higher means problems. One SATA SSD goes offline all the time and my Realtek 2,5Gbit network card loses connection every few minutes and then comes back. Switched to the Intel card, same issue. So my max BCLK is 100.9.


----------



## Medizinmann

rissie said:


> I have problems raising bclk with my fclk at 1900 even 0.06 is tough. Maybe I should try raising soc and the associated tweaks for those having trouble clocking high fclk. What do you currently set your fclk at for 102.25?
> 
> Yeah my CB20 per ccs is above 7800
> 
> Edit: Ok I just verified turning off boost override doesn't have an impact for my all-core clock speed. Does seem to make a small diff in CB20. Just before reboot it was consistently 7423. Switching off boost override and it's now 7397 consistently.


Max. RAM-OC I can get stable right now is 3600ish CL14 - 35.33x102,25Mhz - using 4x16GB G.Skill rated [email protected]

I actually use 34,66x102,5 MHz as daily Driver - as this is also stable with low noise config… :thumb:

Greetings,
Medizinmann


----------



## Medizinmann

Soeski said:


> Yeah, that's also not gonna fly here. BCLK at 101 or higher means problems. One SATA SSD goes offline all the time and my Realtek 2,5Gbit network card loses connection every few minutes and then comes back. Switched to the Intel card, same issue. So my max BCLK is 100.9.


I don't use SATA-Devices - my Samsung NVME-SSDs and the Aorus Gen4 NVME SSD don't seem to bother...:thumb:

I could push it up to 105 Mhz - but with degrading performance beyond 104,5 MHz - CPU stopped boosting at all - best overall results for me seem to be between 102-102,75 MHz BCLK.

Didn't try anything higher though with i.e. lowering multiplier on the CPU though...wouldn't make much sense in my eyes. 

Greetings,
Medizinmann


----------



## BMDJag

SEJB said:


> That just makes me wonder what rev 1.X is and the differences compared to rev 1.


Saw a post that showed a thunderbolt card on their australian site that showed that 1.1 boards were required on the x570 chipset so I am guessing they are re-adding support for thunderbolt. Sucks for the ones that bot 1.0 boards such as myself.

edit: https://www.gigabyte.com/au/Motherboard/GC-TITAN-RIDGE-rev-10#kf


----------



## Acertified

*CORSAIR MP600 Firmware Update*

FYI... For those of you running a GEN4 NVME Corsair MP600... a NEW Firmware update just came out yesterday. It's the 3RD Update since release


----------



## Lexi is Dumb

After a fresh windows install, im trying to install the Realtek HD driver for the Pro Wifi.. at first it got stuck in an uninstall loop.. and now it installs without the console.
Anyone else dealing with this? Know what to do?

Maybe I should just go buy a sound card that doesn't use Realtek. What a PITA.


----------



## briank

So I discovered tonight that changing the fan profiles in BIOS F11 has been useless. Something in Windows (Maybe Gigabyte SIV?) would override whatever fan curve I set there. Anyone else experience this?


----------



## Delta9k

briank said:


> So I discovered tonight that changing the fan profiles in BIOS F11 has been useless. Something in Windows (Maybe Gigabyte SIV?) would override whatever fan curve I set there. Anyone else experience this?


I have not loaded ever, any of the Gigabyte software on either of my x570 Masters (Both BIOS F11) and only use the the Fan control in the UEFI to set profiles - neither board as had any issues.
You might try an experiment and remove the Gigabyte software from your system and give it a whirl and see how that works for you. If you are using the SIV to monitor system vitals you could use HWINFO64 for that.


----------



## Acertified

Lexi is Dumb said:


> After a fresh windows install, im trying to install the Realtek HD driver for the Pro Wifi.. at first it got stuck in an uninstall loop.. and now it installs without the console.
> Anyone else dealing with this? Know what to do?
> 
> Maybe I should just go buy a sound card that doesn't use Realtek. What a PITA.


It's NOT a Realtek issue as we install these all the time with New machines. The Realtek drivers install just fine but we always install the latest ones directly from Realtek and not the ones on Gigabytes website. It shouldn't make a difference but possibly something is messed up with the ones on the Gigabyte site. Maybe some other users can chime in as well who install them directly from Gigabyte.


----------



## Medizinmann

briank said:


> So I discovered tonight that changing the fan profiles in BIOS F11 has been useless. Something in Windows (Maybe Gigabyte SIV?) would override whatever fan curve I set there. Anyone else experience this?


As long as Gigabytes software is installed in Windows it will override BIOS settings... 
Is as "simple " as that.. 

Greetings, 
Medizinmann


----------



## SamfisherAnD

briank said:


> So I discovered tonight that changing the fan profiles in BIOS F11 has been useless. Something in Windows (Maybe Gigabyte SIV?) would override whatever fan curve I set there. Anyone else experience this?


I'm having this issue too. I'm trying to use a piece of software someone on the LTT forums made but it never applies even when SIV isn't running. Might try uninstalling SIV completely and see if that's the issue.


----------



## Carbonic

New AMD chipset drivers are out:
https://www.amd.com/en/support/chipsets/amd-socket-am4/x570
2.01.15.2138

Have not yet tested how new powerplan etc. handles.


----------



## Speedster159

Carbonic said:


> New AMD chipset drivers are out:
> https://www.amd.com/en/support/chipsets/amd-socket-am4/x570
> 2.01.15.2138
> 
> Have not yet tested how new powerplan etc. handles.


They haven't updated the power plans, it's still the same version.


----------



## prhbtd

New AMD chipset drivers contains new pcie driver 1.0.0.75 it was 1.0.0.74.


----------



## prymortal

Another assumption the new Chipset driver is for: AMD TRX40 Chipset.
Nevermind Should of read the post above.... Yeah thats the only change I can find, But I only checked 4 of them.


----------



## SamfisherAnD

prymortal said:


> Another assumption the new Chipset driver is for: AMD TRX40 Chipset.
> Nevermind Should of read the post above.... Yeah thats the only change I can find, But I only checked 4 of them.


Why would a X570 chipset driver be about TRX40.


----------



## briank

Medizinmann said:


> As long as Gigabytes software is installed in Windows it will override BIOS settings...
> Is as "simple " as that..
> 
> Greetings,
> Medizinmann


Yep, I'll uninstall it today. Who knows what else it is messing with.


----------



## SamfisherAnD

briank said:


> Yep, I'll uninstall it today. Who knows what else it is messing with.


I've installed SIV and it doesn't help in fan control at all. Other software still can't control it properly.


----------



## nangu

Soeski said:


> I have never even seen 4150 all-core. With or without PBO. *I think you need to stay under 65 or 60C to reach that?* Impossible for me, when I click "Bench" I immediately rise to about 73, in an instant (from idle 30-ish). That cannot have anything to do with cooling I'd say. I have a custom loop with 480x60 radiator, so that keeps the temps at 73C (my Wriath Prism air cooler could not keep it under 95C). When running CB20 I reach about 78C, scoring 7100-ish multi-core. Cannot get more out of my system, despite all the configging and changing.



In my experience, under 70ºC actually, with PBO + Auto OC and 0.1 negative offset. My numbers are like yours, both in CPU-z, CB r20, and clock wise too. Once my temps climbs from 70 to mid 70, clocks go down to 4.05 ish so scores are worse.

I think you might have something wrong in your cooling, because I have the same numbers with the same ambient temp but using a 280mm generic AIO. My water temp at 27/28 ambient is 35ºC with a noiseless fan curve, your cooling solution needs to perform a lot better than mine I guess.


----------



## prhbtd

SamfisherAnD said:


> Why would a X570 chipset driver be about TRX40.


Because amd release same uptade for all motherboards. (x370, x470, x570 even previous ones)


----------



## 99belle99

Carbonic said:


> New AMD chipset drivers are out:
> https://www.amd.com/en/support/chipsets/amd-socket-am4/x570
> 2.01.15.2138
> 
> Have not yet tested how new powerplan etc. handles.


Anyone else get an error trying to install this?


----------



## Ownedj00

99belle99 said:


> Anyone else get an error trying to install this?


No error on install however pc worked fine yesterday and on turning it on today went into a crazy boot loop. works fine now thou


----------



## ManniX-ITA

Very disappointing the f12a for my 3800x.
In CB20 lost 8 points SP and 120 MP.
CPU MP went down 0.5-0.8 in MP and 1.0 with SP.
Same power draw, only bright side is 5 degree less on CPU temperature from 70 to 65.

RGB Fusion R20 doesn't work for me.


----------



## ryouiki

99belle99 said:


> Anyone else get an error trying to install this?


There were some people complaining about this in a thread on another website, but I didn't have any issues. The only update in this release compared to the previous one is the PCI driver though, everything else is the same.


----------



## prhbtd

ryouiki said:


> There were some people complaining about this in a thread on another website, but I didn't have any issues. The only update in this release compared to the previous one is the PCI driver though, everything else is the same.


my rx 5700xt works worse with new chipset driver and i turned to previous version. New chipset driver feels limiting pcie 4.


----------



## F1Aussie

Doesn't seem worth it to update these new drivers, F10; loss of performance, F11; loss of performance, F12; loss of performance. Would be interesting to know the total loss from f7 to F12.


----------



## F1Aussie

Interesting issue has popped up. I was losing the 1800 coupling in bios on my ram in my x570 master on F7b, it would randomly go back to 1067 so I used the fix of setting the IF manually and this worked permanently until yesterday where it went back to resetting ram speed to default.

Had to use the old trick of going into bios and not making any changes but saving the bios and then restarting and it worked.

Does anyone know of a permanent permanent fix for this issue?


----------



## Nijo

99belle99 said:


> Anyone else get an error trying to install this?


Try this: Reset Bios -> Install driver -> load Bios Profile.


----------



## meridius

Just bought the Master I hope i dont regret it as i have always been a intel & asus owner. just need a PSU and the 3900x chip now and thats it sorted


----------



## prhbtd

meridius said:


> Just bought the Master I hope i dont regret it as i have always been a intel & asus owner. just need a PSU and the 3900x chip now and thats it sorted


if you have chance immediately give back and buy 9900k. You will never regret.


----------



## Frietkot Louis

prhbtd said:


> if you have chance immediately give back and buy 9900k. You will never regret.


Hello Ryan Shrout , how are you doing ? Haven't been seeing you for a while


----------



## Delta9k

meridius said:


> Just bought the Master I hope i dont regret it as i have always been a intel & asus owner. just need a PSU and the 3900x chip now and thats it sorted


The Master is a great board. I have two of them. I came from Asus myself with Intel primarily and then an Asus Crosshair VII Hero with a 2700X. The UEFI on the Master is a little different of coarse but nothing one doesn't figure out pretty quickly. Gigabyte has been really quick to put out new BIOS not just for AGESA updates but for other fixes along the way. I bought my first board at Zen2 launch so have been with them all through the teeth cutting stage. I suspect most challenging will be getting used to "Ryzen" You don't over clock or tweak them in the same manner as Intel it takes a bit of getting used to for first time users but, there are forums such as this full of enthusiast who have posted their story, and of whom you can ask questions. I'd recommend giving this thread a look ( https://www.overclock.net/forum/11-...te-x570-aorus-master-overclocking-thread.html) starting from the beginning - it be good reading while waiting on your parts to get here. 

Good luck with your build - be sure to post how its going!


----------



## meridius

prhbtd said:


> if you have chance immediately give back and buy 9900k. You will never regret.


why would you even come to an AMD post and post that I am not to sure if your just joking or just been a idiot. but please stop.


----------



## meridius

Delta9k said:


> The Master is a great board. I have two of them. I came from Asus myself with Intel primarily and then an Asus Crosshair VII Hero with a 2700X. The UEFI on the Master is a little different of coarse but nothing one doesn't figure out pretty quickly. Gigabyte has been really quick to put out new BIOS not just for AGESA updates but for other fixes along the way. I bought my first board at Zen2 launch so have been with them all through the teeth cutting stage. I suspect most challenging will be getting used to "Ryzen" You don't over clock or tweak them in the same manner as Intel it takes a bit of getting used to for first time users but, there are forums such as this full of enthusiast who have posted their story, and of whom you can ask questions. I'd recommend giving this thread a look ( https://www.overclock.net/forum/11-...te-x570-aorus-master-overclocking-thread.html) starting from the beginning - it be good reading while waiting on your parts to get here.
> 
> Good luck with your build - be sure to post how its going!


Thanks for the responce, will do


----------



## ManniX-ITA

meridius said:


> Thanks for the responce, will do



I'll be honest with you, I'm not that much satisfied about it right now.
If you did a bit of research before the purchase, you know already this board is overpriced.
Not a big deal, almost all decent to good x570 mobos are.
This one is a bit better than the competition.
After this experience I'm pretty sure would have been better to buy a solid x470 and wait for the upcoming x600.

GB is releasing official and beta bios at a higher rate than the other manufacturers.
It's better than the others but very far from being good.
Mostly there are none to little differences and the outcome behavior is different from setup to setup.
For someone same or bit higher perfs, for others worse. You have to try and bench each one.
There are outlasting bugs (mouse input lag and PBO comes to my mind right now) which are not being fixed at all since months.
These issues are specific to the GB boards, not a platform issue.

The BIOS menus are extremely cluttered and confusing.
Many settings are duplicated over different menus, I'm still not sure which one overrides the other.
Some does not behave as expected or does nothing at all.
The abundance of options would let you think the overclocking could be easier than other boards but it's not.
Just changing one option can make your setup, and only yours, unstable and unpredictable.
I would recommend to read most of this massive thread in advance and take notes, as I did.

Stay as much as possible as close to default settings and don't attempt any overclock unless you are willing to spend days of testing.
BIOS freezes, resets while running, dead POST requiring a clear CMOS will be an almost constant routine.
Memory overclock is very hard compared to other boards. 
If you go for it, follow the Ryzen DRAM calculator recommendations and make small changes, testing thoroughly every time.

The Chipset heatsink is quite a shame, which is my biggest complaint on this very expensive board.
It's ineffective and it's going to negatively impact your M.2 temps, if you have them.
Since it's not yet assembled, if you are up to it, replace the thermal paste with Kryonaut.
I still have to do it, probably will replace it today if I'm not being too lazy 

The power draw of the board is another point of complaint for me.
Idling in Windows is way over any other x570 board I've seen.
Also looking at reviews I couldn't find any that isn't at least 30-40W below mine.

I'm not happy but it's fine, overall now the system is stable and fast.
There's a lot of room for improvements, let's hope GB can do it before giving up and focusing on the x600.
The competition is not better, that's at least a bit of relief.
On the VRM side is optimal which I hope could help in the future for a Ryzen 4000 upgrade.

Good luck!


----------



## Spectre73

ManniX-ITA said:


> I'll be honest with you, I'm not that much satisfied about it right now.
> If you did a bit of research before the purchase, you know already this board is overpriced.
> Not a big deal, almost all decent to good x570 mobos are.
> This one is a bit better than the competition.
> After this experience I'm pretty sure would have been better to buy a solid x470 and wait for the upcoming x600.
> 
> GB is releasing official and beta bios at a higher rate than the other manufacturers.
> It's better than the others but very far from being good.
> Mostly there are none to little differences and the outcome behavior is different from setup to setup.
> For someone same or bit higher perfs, for others worse. You have to try and bench each one.
> There are outlasting bugs (mouse input lag and PBO comes to my mind right now) which are not being fixed at all since months.
> These issues are specific to the GB boards, not a platform issue.
> 
> The BIOS menus are extremely cluttered and confusing.
> Many settings are duplicated over different menus, I'm still not sure which one overrides the other.
> Some does not behave as expected or does nothing at all.
> The abundance of options would let you think the overclocking could be easier than other boards but it's not.
> Just changing one option can make your setup, and only yours, unstable and unpredictable.
> I would recommend to read most of this massive thread in advance and take notes, as I did.
> 
> Stay as much as possible as close to default settings and don't attempt any overclock unless you are willing to spend days of testing.
> BIOS freezes, resets while running, dead POST requiring a clear CMOS will be an almost constant routine.
> Memory overclock is very hard compared to other boards.
> If you go for it, follow the Ryzen DRAM calculator recommendations and make small changes, testing thoroughly every time.
> 
> The Chipset heatsink is quite a shame, which is my biggest complaint on this very expensive board.
> It's ineffective and it's going to negatively impact your M.2 temps, if you have them.
> Since it's not yet assembled, if you are up to it, replace the thermal paste with Kryonaut.
> I still have to do it, probably will replace it today if I'm not being too lazy
> 
> The power draw of the board is another point of complaint for me.
> Idling in Windows is way over any other x570 board I've seen.
> Also looking at reviews I couldn't find any that isn't at least 30-40W below mine.
> 
> I'm not happy but it's fine, overall now the system is stable and fast.
> There's a lot of room for improvements, let's hope GB can do it before giving up and focusing on the x600.
> The competition is not better, that's at least a bit of relief.
> On the VRM side is optimal which I hope could help in the future for a Ryzen 4000 upgrade.
> 
> Good luck!


I really have to disagree to most points here.

The BIOS is quite well designed, IMHO, coming from an ASRock board. The double entries is true, but is a function of AMD AGESA options, that are baked into every BIOS of every manufacturer. Not much you can do about it. It is true, though, that it is not clear wich double entry overrides which other...that is a shame.
There are no constant freezes for me at all. Of course you have to tune your board to the capabilities of your hardware. If you go overboard, eg ram settings, it will become unstable, but that is true for every MB out there.

Power draw I have not really tested, but as a desktop board, I am not concerned with it. I care for power consumption on a laptop, not a desktop, but your mileage may vary, of course.

After my experience with ASRock, GB is a delight to work with. Have not used a recent asus board for AM4 but word is, they dropped the ball this time around. The BIOS of asus is widely considered to be well layed out, but in my opinion, asus has not done much to improve on it and I actually prefer GB this time.

Board runs stable for me, no crashes, no double boots, I am running 3200 b-die at 3600. 3800 IS possible, but only on increased voltage. So I am doing a happy middle ground and have no problems, as opposed to running on the edge with maybe problems left and right.


----------



## ManniX-ITA

Spectre73 said:


> I really have to disagree to most points here.
> 
> The BIOS is quite well designed, IMHO, coming from an ASRock board. The double entries is true, but is a function of AMD AGESA options, that are baked into every BIOS of every manufacturer. Not much you can do about it. It is true, though, that it is not clear wich double entry overrides which other...that is a shame.
> There are no constant freezes for me at all. Of course you have to tune your board to the capabilities of your hardware. If you go overboard, eg ram settings, it will become unstable, but that is true for every MB out there.
> 
> Power draw I have not really tested, but as a desktop board, I am not concerned with it. I care for power consumption on a laptop, not a desktop, but your mileage may vary, of course.
> 
> After my experience with ASRock, GB is a delight to work with. Have not used a recent asus board for AM4 but word is, they dropped the ball this time around. The BIOS of asus is widely considered to be well layed out, but in my opinion, asus has not done much to improve on it and I actually prefer GB this time.
> 
> Board runs stable for me, no crashes, no double boots, I am running 3200 b-die at 3600. 3800 IS possible, but only on increased voltage. So I am doing a happy middle ground and have no problems, as opposed to running on the edge with maybe problems left and right.


We agree to disagree 

I'm coming also from an ASRock and the BIOS sure it's better.
But we are talking about a brand which is considerably cheaper as a whole.
It'd be like comparing a FIAT against a Ferrari, not really fair.

Sorry, maybe I wasn't clear, the stability issues I had were only related to tweaking and overclocking.
Lot of people had issues with stock settings, not me.
Once I started making my own profile I had to couple with freezes and reboots, just like everyone else.
Memory overclocking was the most problematic. No issues with the XMP profile but very problematic in manual.
This is something that happens also with other x570 boards but much less.

As reported by many others, you get better thermals and a bit more perfs but you have to cope with a little more trouble.
The VRM is a very critical part and it's just awesome on the Master.
Mine is constantly 12 degree less in idle (41) and 10 degree less under load (48) versus the Chipset.
I don't think there are many boards that can achieve that with a 3800x.
Would be better the BIOS comes up to the expectations and the Chipset gets a proper thermal paste.
That would justify 100% the expensive price tag.


----------



## rissie

Managed to find some time to redo my loop. Modded my block since it was hitting the first M.2 slot so I have better contact now, PBO is definitely boosting higher and my temps are about 10c less. Happy at the moment, though very tired.

https://valid.x86.fr/pkhfrw


----------



## bigcid10

Has anyone had a issue where CPU-Z was hard locking your PC when you try and save
or submit a validation ?
When I try ,it will make my cpu shoot to 100% and freeze up and then just reboot
this occurs overclocked or bone stock ,doesn't matter
and cpuid support doesn't seem to want to answer me
Thank you

ps:
I can run the bech or stress feature for as much as I want and no issues


----------



## ManniX-ITA

bigcid10 said:


> Has anyone had a issue where CPU-Z was hard locking your PC when you try and save
> or submit a validation ?
> When I try ,it will make my cpu shoot to 100% and freeze up and then just reboot
> this occurs overclocked or bone stock ,doesn't matter
> and cpuid support doesn't seem to want to answer me
> Thank you
> 
> ps:
> I can run the bech or stress feature for as much as I want and no issues


Just tried it on mine and it works fine.
Are you sure your RAM is working properly?
I'd set it manually at a very low speed and test it again.


----------



## prhbtd

meridius said:


> why would you even come to an AMD post and post that I am not to sure if your just joking or just been a idiot. but please stop.


Because i have 3700x and it is terrible against 9900k. Because of that i warned him not to buy and dont regret like me. Clear ?


----------



## ManniX-ITA

prhbtd said:


> Because i have 3700x and it is terrible against 9900k. Because of that i warned him not to buy and dont regret like me. Clear ?


Well, clearly you are an early adopter and suffered all the troubles coming from being such.
The sales are telling quite the opposite.
The i9900k has a little more edge in games, right now, and that's all.
Except that it's inferior on almost every aspect against the 3900x.
It's the same old, but souped up, that's why it's trouble free.
I've waited till it was the right time to get it into without too many troubles before retiring my i4770k.
For your well being, I'd avoid next time being an early adopter


----------



## MyUsername

ManniX-ITA said:


> Well, clearly you are an early adopter and suffered all the troubles coming from being such.
> The sales are telling quite the opposite.
> The i9900k has a little more edge in games, right now, and that's all.
> Except that it's inferior on almost every aspect against the 3900x.
> It's the same old, but souped up, that's why it's trouble free.
> I've waited till it was the right time to get it into without too many troubles before retiring my i4770k.
> For your well being, I'd avoid next time being an early adopter


I've had no troubles as such being an early adopter in July, and to be honest I'm glad I grabbed my 3900x when I did due to short supply. No regrets and that's coming from a 6700k 4.6GHz

https://valid.x86.fr/3mluts


----------



## bigcid10

ManniX-ITA said:


> Just tried it on mine and it works fine.
> Are you sure your RAM is working properly?
> I'd set it manually at a very low speed and test it again.


well,just for the sake of argument ,I tried your therory 
I set the ram back at 3200 xmp stock settings and stock default cpu speeds 
and same issue ,just locks at 100% cpu and reboots 
I had no issues with any stress tests or benchmarks anyway ,even at 3600 and 4.3/4.275
kinda wierd I guess


----------



## ManniX-ITA

MyUsername said:


> I've had no troubles as such being an early adopter in July, and to be honest I'm glad I grabbed my 3900x when I did due to short supply. No regrets and that's coming from a 6700k 4.6GHz
> 
> https://valid.x86.fr/3mluts


Not everyone was that lucky seems. I went for it only when I've seen a huge drop of complaints.
You did the right thing, I had to settle back for a 3800x 



bigcid10 said:


> well,just for the sake of argument ,I tried your therory
> I set the ram back at 3200 xmp stock settings and stock default cpu speeds
> and same issue ,just locks at 100% cpu and reboots
> I had no issues with any stress tests or benchmarks anyway ,even at 3600 and 4.3/4.275
> kinda wierd I guess


Well, I was fishing. Only seen stuff that weird when the RAM had issues.
Are you using the portable version?
If not give it a try or vice versa.
Do you have RAID mode enabled?
Try also running it with admin rights.


----------



## bigcid10

ManniX-ITA said:


> Not everyone was that lucky seems. I went for it only when I've seen a huge drop of complaints.
> You did the right thing, I had to settle back for a 3800x
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I was fishing. Only seen stuff that weird when the RAM had issues.
> Are you using the portable version?
> If not give it a try or vice versa.
> Do you have RAID mode enabled?
> Try also running it with admin rights.


only thing and I just thought of this now is
I'm running staggered cpu clocks .maybe it's confusing cpu-z,IDk
I'll try switching back to all core instead of per core
and report back


----------



## rissie

bigcid10 said:


> only thing and I just thought of this now is
> I'm running staggered cpu clocks .maybe it's confusing cpu-z,IDk
> I'll try switching back to all core instead of per core
> and report back


I run staggered clocks as well. It could just be that your clockspeed isn't stable?

I've found the toughest test so far is aida fp64 test. Run it 3-4 times in quick succession. It'll reboot on anything iffy


----------



## meridius

Hi all thanks for the repliys, I am not going into overclocking i am getting to old for all that, lol just want to plug in and go i even made sure the memory was XMP enabled to 3600 c16 (https://www.overclockers.co.uk/team...3600mhz-dual-channel-kit-black-my-08q-tg.html) so i dont have to fanny about with that.

I will go into the bios to setup the machine for the first time to sort things out but once thats done its done i never go back into the bios un less i have to, hell i can not remember when i went into my computers bios i think it was when i first built it 10 years ago and that was that. lol

I am getting the motherboard and CPU from amazon just in case I have problems as there returns policy are great, the rest of the stuff is just basic and should be fine with that. the build i am doing is

ATI Vega 56 Sapphie got this cheap on sale 
Seasonic 850w GX-850 (still yet to get)
H510i case
8pack T-force 4x8gb 3600 C16 ram (smasung ram)
Gigabyte Master (got this £80 less than released price as i waited about the same price as a intell top range board to be honest)
3900x chip (still yet to get)
Dark rock pro 4 cooler
Nocuta Case fans (still yet to get)

so i am getting there but this pc needs to last me 10 years but the gfx can be upgradable through thme years, I just never had a AMD system so i hope it goes well.


----------



## gvansly1

Hi everyone,
Hopefully someone can help me understand what is going on and provide a solution.

Current System Specs and settings:
Gigabyte X570 Aorus Master | BIOS: F10
AMD Chipset: 2.01.15.2138 | Release Date: 1/16/2020
CPU: AMD Ryzen 9 3900X
32GB G Skill TridentZ F4-3600C16-16GTZN | Slots A2 / B2 | Tweaked by 1usmus DRAM calculator 1.6.2
GPU: Asus ROG-Strix-RTX2070-O8G-Gaming | PCI Express 3.0 x16
Storage: Sabrent Rocket 4.0 1TB
Power: Seasonic PRIME Ultra 1000 | Power Plan: 1usmus Ryzen Universal
Cooling: Corsair H150i Pro | 6 Corsair ML140 in push/pull config.
Case: Fractal Meshify S2

History:
Current motherboard is a replacement of the original and exhibits the same issue. The first board was returned to Amazon after Gigabyte support could not simulate the issue.
Gigabyte support also suggested, if possible, to swap out the CPU to see if that corrected the issue.
So, I purchased a 3900X to go along with the new replacement motherboard.

Conditions:
With all BIOS settings at default including SDRAM.

Issue:
On the Tweaker Tab of the BIOS, I am unable to change the values of the CPU CLOCK CONTROL and or the CPU CLOCK RATIO to anything other than the default Auto settings to get an all core OC. When I attempt this and accept the BIOS changes, the system reboots, reaches the BIOS splash screen, then reboots again, then a pop up appears stating that a “boot failure was detected”.
I am also unable to simply change them from Auto to match the auto settings of 100 MHz / 38.00.

Work around:
I am able to achieve an all core OC by navigating to the Settings tab/AMD Overclocking/Manual CPU Overclock, but I don’t think I should have to do this when there are settings available on the Tweaker tab, or am I missing some setting?

Thanks in advance for any insight, if you require additional info let me know.


----------



## rissie

gvansly1 said:


> Hi everyone,
> Hopefully someone can help me understand what is going on and provide a solution.
> 
> Current System Specs and settings:
> Gigabyte X570 Aorus Master | BIOS: F10
> AMD Chipset: 2.01.15.2138 | Release Date: 1/16/2020
> CPU: AMD Ryzen 9 3900X
> 32GB G Skill TridentZ F4-3600C16-16GTZN | Slots A2 / B2 | Tweaked by 1usmus DRAM calculator 1.6.2
> GPU: Asus ROG-Strix-RTX2070-O8G-Gaming | PCI Express 3.0 x16
> Storage: Sabrent Rocket 4.0 1TB
> Power: Seasonic PRIME Ultra 1000 | Power Plan: 1usmus Ryzen Universal
> Cooling: Corsair H150i Pro | 6 Corsair ML140 in push/pull config.
> Case: Fractal Meshify S2
> 
> History:
> Current motherboard is a replacement of the original and exhibits the same issue. The first board was returned to Amazon after Gigabyte support could not simulate the issue.
> Gigabyte support also suggested, if possible, to swap out the CPU to see if that corrected the issue.
> So, I purchased a 3900X to go along with the new replacement motherboard.
> 
> Conditions:
> With all BIOS settings at default including SDRAM.
> 
> Issue:
> On the Tweaker Tab of the BIOS, I am unable to change the values of the CPU CLOCK CONTROL and or the CPU CLOCK RATIO to anything other than the default Auto settings to get an all core OC. When I attempt this and accept the BIOS changes, the system reboots, reaches the BIOS splash screen, then reboots again, then a pop up appears stating that a “boot failure was detected”.
> I am also unable to simply change them from Auto to match the auto settings of 100 MHz / 38.00.
> 
> Work around:
> I am able to achieve an all core OC by navigating to the Settings tab/AMD Overclocking/Manual CPU Overclock, but I don’t think I should have to do this when there are settings available on the Tweaker tab, or am I missing some setting?
> 
> Thanks in advance for any insight, if you require additional info let me know.



Did you try switching off core performance boost from advanced cpu settings?


----------



## gvansly1

rissie said:


> Did you try switching off core performance boost from advanced cpu settings?


thanks for the suggestion. Just tried it and the results are the same, boot failure.


----------



## rissie

gvansly1 said:


> thanks for the suggestion. Just tried it and the results are the same, boot failure.


How are you setting vcore when you do your all-core OC? I do remember that voltage that i used in ryzen master and tested stable will not boot from the bios. I have been using normal with +offset (1.1 + 0.25) for my per ccx overclock. Maybe try that?


----------



## gvansly1

rissie said:


> How are you setting vcore when you do your all-core OC? I do remember that voltage that i used in ryzen master and tested stable will not boot from the bios. I have been using normal with +offset (1.1 + 0.25) for my per ccx overclock. Maybe try that?


Settings tab/AMD Overclocking/Manual CPU Overclock
OK give me a minute to test....


----------



## gvansly1

gvansly1 said:


> Settings tab/AMD Overclocking/Manual CPU Overclock
> OK give me a minute to test....


Same result ….. boot failure see image for settings


----------



## rissie

gvansly1 said:


> Same result ….. boot failure see image for settings


I have no idea why you're having such an odd problem to be honest. Maybe just try setting the memory to 21.33 instead of auto. Apart from performance boost off for my per ccx clock the rest is exactly the same. Hope you sort it out, though. I can understand that being annoying.


----------



## gvansly1

rissie said:


> I have no idea why you're having such an odd problem to be honest. Maybe just try setting the memory to 21.33 instead of auto. Apart from performance boost off for my per ccx clock the rest is exactly the same. Hope you sort it out, though. I can understand that being annoying.


Changing the memory setting fixed the issue. THANKS!


----------



## rissie

gvansly1 said:


> Changing the memory setting fixed the issue. THANKS!


Great to hear


----------



## fluidzoverclock

X570 master owners..

Just to clarify, is there anyone here who has an x570 master, that is without any noise / buzzing near the cpu / top left vrm area? To test, please remove the right side panel of your case (back of the motherboard), and listen near the cpu area. I have ordered a brand new x570 master and its here with me but im not sure whether to open the box and take my chances, especially if buzzing is common on all boards.

Over the weekend I tested a mortar max b450 board with the same 3700x cpu ive been using with the x570 master, and it doesnt make a sound, no buzzing at all (and I may end up using it)


----------



## ManniX-ITA

meridius said:


> Hi all thanks for the repliys, I am not going into overclocking i am getting to old for all that, lol just want to plug in and go i even made sure the memory was XMP enabled to 3600 c16 (https://www.overclockers.co.uk/team...3600mhz-dual-channel-kit-black-my-08q-tg.html) so i dont have to fanny about with that.
> 
> I will go into the bios to setup the machine for the first time to sort things out but once thats done its done i never go back into the bios un less i have to, hell i can not remember when i went into my computers bios i think it was when i first built it 10 years ago and that was that. lol


You'll be fine, stock settings with XMP for me was a breeze.
Maybe end of this year you should change the GPU 

Spent a couple of hours right now to replace the CPU and Chipset TIM with Kryonaut.
Got 1.5 degrees less on the CPU, the beQuiet TIM was not that bad (Celsius degrees).
For the Chipset as expected there's a nice improvement.
Clearly the thermal pad it's pretty bad.
It was crystallized over the Chipset, had to work 10 minutes to get rid of it.

The temp went down 4 degrees in idle and 5 under load.
Very welcome especially for the SSD in the first M.2 slot.
It's a Samsung 970 PRO 1TB and from 55/66 went down to 48/54.


----------



## pschorr1123

fluidzoverclock said:


> X570 master owners..
> 
> Just to clarify, is there anyone here who has an x570 master, that is without any noise / buzzing near the cpu / top left vrm area? To test, please remove the right side panel of your case (back of the motherboard), and listen near the cpu area. I have ordered a brand new x570 master and its here with me but im not sure whether to open the box and take my chances, especially if buzzing is common on all boards.
> 
> Over the weekend I tested a mortar max b450 board with the same 3700x cpu ive been using with the x570 master, and it doesnt make a sound, no buzzing at all (and I may end up using it)


I removed panel to listen to the vrms on my x570 Master and I couldn't really hear anything until I put my ear directly above the board. I could hear a little bit a "electrical noise" but I'm not 100% sure if it wasn't coming from the spinning rust drive that my case allows me to mount on the rear of motherboard tray. It's a 5TB Toshiba HDW150 that sounds like a wood pecker when reading a media player file from the drive. Not too noticeable mounted the way I do but annoying in a regular case setup.

Like I said the noise was only audible when panel was removed and my ear directly over it. I have my fans set up for silent operation and they will drown out any racket the vrm may make.

I'm sure some cases are way worse than others and you may have been unlucky. But if you can hear it over the cpu and case fans then it must be loud. IF I were you I would test the new one since you have it unless you can't take it back and get a full refund.

you can also try to go all the way down on the bottom of the tweaker page to access advanced vrm options or what ever its called. Inside that menu you will see vrm switching for CPU which you can change from auto. There are 6 or 7 settings ranging from low to extreme performance. You can see if changing that makes things better or worse. I'd prefer if they would have used Asus's labeling like 500khz or something more exact


----------



## BeeDeeEff

fluidzoverclock said:


> X570 master owners..
> 
> Just to clarify, is there anyone here who has an x570 master, that is without any noise / buzzing near the cpu / top left vrm area? To test, please remove the right side panel of your case (back of the motherboard), and listen near the cpu area. I have ordered a brand new x570 master and its here with me but im not sure whether to open the box and take my chances, especially if buzzing is common on all boards.
> 
> Over the weekend I tested a mortar max b450 board with the same 3700x cpu ive been using with the x570 master, and it doesnt make a sound, no buzzing at all (and I may end up using it)


I hear it more on my 3950X than I did on my 3800X, the coil whine gets louder with higher power draw and/or higher LLC setting levels. My PC is basically an open air bench though, so I expect it.


----------



## Nordwind2000

SEJB said:


> That just makes me wonder what rev 1.X is and the differences compared to rev 1.


The difference is the TB3-Port. Rev. 1.0 doesn't have this port...


----------



## gvansly1

fluidzoverclock said:


> X570 master owners..
> 
> Just to clarify, is there anyone here who has an x570 master, that is without any noise / buzzing near the cpu / top left vrm area? To test, please remove the right side panel of your case (back of the motherboard), and listen near the cpu area. I have ordered a brand new x570 master and its here with me but im not sure whether to open the box and take my chances, especially if buzzing is common on all boards.
> 
> Over the weekend I tested a mortar max b450 board with the same 3700x cpu ive been using with the x570 master, and it doesnt make a sound, no buzzing at all (and I may end up using it)


X570 Master owner here, I turned all fans to quiet, removed right side panel, and there is absolutely no buzzing noise at all.


----------



## bigcid10

rissie said:


> I run staggered clocks as well. It could just be that your clockspeed isn't stable?
> 
> I've found the toughest test so far is aida fp64 test. Run it 3-4 times in quick succession. It'll reboot on anything iffy[/Q
> 
> changing to all cores didn't help as well
> I'll try that


----------



## meridius

ManniX-ITA said:


> You'll be fine, stock settings with XMP for me was a breeze.
> Maybe end of this year you should change the GPU
> 
> Spent a couple of hours right now to replace the CPU and Chipset TIM with Kryonaut.
> Got 1.5 degrees less on the CPU, the beQuiet TIM was not that bad (Celsius degrees).
> For the Chipset as expected there's a nice improvement.
> Clearly the thermal pad it's pretty bad.
> It was crystallized over the Chipset, had to work 10 minutes to get rid of it.
> 
> The temp went down 4 degrees in idle and 5 under load.
> Very welcome especially for the SSD in the first M.2 slot.
> It's a Samsung 970 PRO 1TB and from 55/66 went down to 48/54.


have not tried the gfx card yet , lol. I will prob do the motherboard fan as well but i might try it first and then remove it and replace the heatpad for NT-H2 as i got some of that as well which i will be using on the CPU heatsink as well. I would like to compaire when i get the board. I just hope that the fan on the motherboard does not spin or not very loud as i hate that sort of stuff.

Just bought the 850W version of these as these are the brand new 2020 models

https://seasonic.com/prime-gx


----------



## bigcid10

bigcid10 said:


> rissie said:
> 
> 
> 
> I run staggered clocks as well. It could just be that your clockspeed isn't stable?
> 
> I've found the toughest test so far is aida fp64 test. Run it 3-4 times in quick succession. It'll reboot on anything iffy[/Q
> 
> changing to all cores didn't help as well
> I'll try that
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, I did that test was ok(8 times in a quick fashion)
> but it did torture the hell out of my cpu(104c)
> I also ran the cpu-z validation bone stock and it still crashed
> pegged at 100% ,locked up,then rebooted
> I can run OCCT for hours with no issues
Click to expand...


----------



## Nijo

My X570 Master died today on Windows shutdown. Did nothing special, everything ran @stock except RAM-OC. Now my old Crosshair VI Hero runs the system. Will start RMA on Monday...


----------



## SamfisherAnD

Some interesting testing done that kinda confirms 2 modules are easier to hit timings and speeds vs 4 modules, although at default settings 4 modules seem to give a tiny bit more performance in CPU-bound scenarios.

https://www.techspot.com/article/1971-more-ram-modules-better-for-gaming/


----------



## bluechris

Nijo said:


> My X570 Master died today on Windows shutdown. Did nothing special, everything ran @stock except RAM-OC. Now my old Crosshair VI Hero runs the system. Will start RMA on Monday...


It doesnt start at all? You were one of the 1st buyers of it? I ask for statistics reason since i see many people who have bought 1st this motherboards they died on them suddenly including me and many others.


----------



## Rashkae

I'm on a Aorus Xtreme x570 and loving this heavy, solid, no-fan chunk of aluminum.

Noticed a conflict with the Sabrent 2TB PCI-E 4.0 drive though - frequent BSOD on shutdown. Then again, the Sabrent isn't on the QVL anyway so...

Other than that, thermals are great.


----------



## gurusmi

Rashkae said:


> I'm on a Aorus Xtreme x570 and loving this heavy, solid, no-fan chunk of aluminum.
> 
> Noticed a conflict with the Sabrent 2TB PCI-E 4.0 drive though - frequent BSOD on shutdown. Then again, the Sabrent isn't on the QVL anyway so...


I'm using an Aorus Master. with a Sabrent 1TB PCI-E 4.0. I do not face that issues at all. No BSOD when i force a shutdown. Not even once. I use Win10 with all Updates. Actual drivers all over the system. BIOS is on F11/F12a. I'm on since BIOS F4.


----------



## GarfieId

Hello, I'm a X570 Aorus Pro Owner. 
I have the "cold-boot-bug" (some people seem to call it like that). Means after disconnecting from power (no standby, switching off connector strip ) the boot process hangs during RAM initialization (red lamp on board), fans are spinning up several times and after a very long time the pc boots. Sometimes the Bios is reset during that (wrong time and all configurations in UEFI are lost), sometimes not.

If I do not disconnect completely from Power this does not happen and the PC boots normally. I have NO problems after the boot process.

I suppose it is incompatibility of my RAM:
32GB (2x 16384MB) Crucial Ballistix Sport LT V2 Dual Rank grau DDR4-3200 DIMM CL16-18-18 Dual Kit

I tried the following scenarios:
-no change in uefi, all on auto ->cold-boot-bug
-XMP profile loaded -> cold-boot-bug
-I tried some configurations I found per google (e.g. voltage 1,35;1,38;1,4;1,42) -> cold-boot-bug

Is there any way to get this working? Any help appreciated.


----------



## Bogo36

GarfieId said:


> Hello, I'm a X570 Aorus Pro Owner.
> I have the "cold-boot-bug" (some people seem to call it like that). Means after disconnecting from power (no standby, switching off connector strip ) the boot process hangs during RAM initialization (red lamp on board), fans are spinning up several times and after a very long time the pc boots. Sometimes the Bios is reset during that (wrong time and all configurations in UEFI are lost), sometimes not.
> 
> If I do not disconnect completely from Power this does not happen and the PC boots normally. I have NO problems after the boot process.
> 
> I suppose it is incompatibility of my RAM:
> 32GB (2x 16384MB) Crucial Ballistix Sport LT V2 Dual Rank grau DDR4-3200 DIMM CL16-18-18 Dual Kit
> 
> I tried the following scenarios:
> -no change in uefi, all on auto ->cold-boot-bug
> -XMP profile loaded -> cold-boot-bug
> -I tried some configurations I found per google -> cold-boot-bug
> 
> Is there any way to get this working? Any help appreciated.



Got the same Problem on Ultra. Try to set you Ram Voltage to 1.42. It helped me and it happens now very rarely.


----------



## Rashkae

gurusmi said:


> I'm using an Aorus Master. with a Sabrent 1TB PCI-E 4.0. I do not face that issues at all. No BSOD when i force a shutdown. Not even once. I use Win10 with all Updates. Actual drivers all over the system. BIOS is on F11/F12a. I'm on since BIOS F4.


Interesting... Maybe it's just my particular drive then. When I put in a Corsair MP600 it has no problems.


----------



## Nighthog

Nijo said:


> My X570 Master died today on Windows shutdown. Did nothing special, everything ran @stock except RAM-OC. Now my old Crosshair VI Hero runs the system. Will start RMA on Monday...


Remove all power, remove the battery, clear-cmos for a few minutes. Retry with a Bios flashback on to re-flash BIOS with GIGABYTE.bin naming. If it starts flashing it can take quite a while to complete.

Probably bricked your BIOS. Happened a few times.


----------



## Nighthog

GarfieId said:


> Hello, I'm a X570 Aorus Pro Owner.
> I have the "cold-boot-bug" (some people seem to call it like that). Means after disconnecting from power (no standby, switching off connector strip ) the boot process hangs during RAM initialization (red lamp on board), fans are spinning up several times and after a very long time the pc boots. Sometimes the Bios is reset during that (wrong time and all configurations in UEFI are lost), sometimes not.
> 
> If I do not disconnect completely from Power this does not happen and the PC boots normally. I have NO problems after the boot process.
> 
> I suppose it is incompatibility of my RAM:
> 32GB (2x 16384MB) Crucial Ballistix Sport LT V2 Dual Rank grau DDR4-3200 DIMM CL16-18-18 Dual Kit
> 
> I tried the following scenarios:
> -no change in uefi, all on auto ->cold-boot-bug
> -XMP profile loaded -> cold-boot-bug
> -I tried some configurations I found per google (e.g. voltage 1,35;1,38;1,4;1,42) -> cold-boot-bug
> 
> Is there any way to get this working? Any help appreciated.


You probably have to set manual procODT & CAD BUS settings. Finding the correct settings for these usually fixes issues with cold boots for RAM I've found. 

[RZQ/6, RZQ/3, RZQ/1] & [RZQ/7, RZQ/3, RZQ/1] Usually works for Gigabyte boards on AM4 I've found.
procODT varies depending on the memory kits but around 40Ohm is usually good for Ryzen 3000. It should not be above 50-60+ range normally as it was for Ryzen 1000 & 2000 series.


----------



## ManniX-ITA

GarfieId said:


> Hello, I'm a X570 Aorus Pro Owner.
> I have the "cold-boot-bug" (some people seem to call it like that). Means after disconnecting from power (no standby, switching off connector strip ) the boot process hangs during RAM initialization (red lamp on board), fans are spinning up several times and after a very long time the pc boots. Sometimes the Bios is reset during that (wrong time and all configurations in UEFI are lost), sometimes not.
> 
> If I do not disconnect completely from Power this does not happen and the PC boots normally. I have NO problems after the boot process.
> 
> I suppose it is incompatibility of my RAM:
> 32GB (2x 16384MB) Crucial Ballistix Sport LT V2 Dual Rank grau DDR4-3200 DIMM CL16-18-18 Dual Kit
> 
> I tried the following scenarios:
> -no change in uefi, all on auto ->cold-boot-bug
> -XMP profile loaded -> cold-boot-bug
> -I tried some configurations I found per google (e.g. voltage 1,35;1,38;1,4;1,42) -> cold-boot-bug
> 
> Is there any way to get this working? Any help appreciated.


Did you follow the recommendations from 1usmus DRAM Calculator?


----------



## GarfieId

ManniX-ITA said:


> Did you follow the recommendations from 1usmus DRAM Calculator?


Yes, but I'm not sure, that I filled in all the correct values, because it is a bit confusing, for instance I cannot see the die type with hw info.


----------



## rissie

Nijo said:


> My X570 Master died today on Windows shutdown. Did nothing special, everything ran @stock except RAM-OC. Now my old Crosshair VI Hero runs the system. Will start RMA on Monday...


Sorry to hear that. But when you say dead, does it mean it doesn't post or doesn't even power up?


----------



## pschorr1123

GarfieId said:


> Yes, but I'm not sure, that I filled in all the correct values, because it is a bit confusing, for instance I cannot see the die type with hw info.


That's because you need to download and run a tool called Tiaphoon burner which reads the spd data on your RAM and will tell you which ICs you have.

More info here: https://www.reddit.com/r/Amd/comments/cw3cn0/psa_use_thaiphoon_to_exportimport_your_xmp/ 

and here:https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/ryzen-dram-calculator-by-1usmus.246327/

The basic reading function of the program is free you would only need to pay for the full version if you corrupted your spd data on the RAM and needed to write it back ( some early RGB RAM kits were notorious for causing this)

DL Tiaphoon Burner from official site here:http://www.softnology.biz/

EDIT: you need to actually export the spd timings report and import into the Dram calc if you do not want to enter all of the timings manually that the calc asks for. When you click on report you want it to show in NS and save that. Also having a screen capture would be handy as well for future reference as TB is a 30 day trial I believe

edit 2: can't spell or type, lol


----------



## Waltc

gurusmi said:


> I'm using an Aorus Master. with a Sabrent 1TB PCI-E 4.0. I do not face that issues at all. No BSOD when i force a shutdown. Not even once. I use Win10 with all Updates. Actual drivers all over the system. BIOS is on F11/F12a. I'm on since BIOS F4.



Ditto..


----------



## BMDJag

Hi I was wondering if anyone knows how many fans can you put on one RGB header. I have 10 PCCooler Corona fans and was going to daisy chain all of the fans off of one header 5V RGB header, would this be too much for one header?


----------



## Bart

BMDJag said:


> Hi I was wondering if anyone knows how many fans can you put on one RGB header. I have 10 PCCooler Corona fans and was going to daisy chain all of the fans off of one header 5V RGB header, would this be too much for one header?


It's in the manual. You need to count the number of LEDs, not the number of fans. But since LEDs vary in production, that won't give you a 'firm' answer, but it will give you a good ballpark. Personally I would not daisy chain 10 fans off one RGB header, but that's just me. I'm pretty sure the limit is 60 LEDs, but that number is based on a specific LED type. All those details are in the mobo manual though.


----------



## BMDJag

Bart said:


> It's in the manual. You need to count the number of LEDs, not the number of fans. But since LEDs vary in production, that won't give you a 'firm' answer, but it will give you a good ballpark. Personally I would not daisy chain 10 fans off one RGB header, but that's just me. I'm pretty sure the limit is 60 LEDs, but that number is based on a specific LED type. All those details are in the mobo manual though.


Hmm i looked at the manual but must not have seen it. If you have too many LED's what problem would that cause. Is it the LED's wont light or will it damage the header? I had it hooked up last night just to see and all the LED's on all the fans worked. With that said I will try to split it to use both of the 5v headers. 

Is there a such thing as a powered ARGB controller that uses the standard 5v headers and doesn't have some sort of proprietary header intended for a particular brand of fan? I am assuming the answer is no but thought I would ask.


----------



## Bart

BMDJag said:


> Hmm i looked at the manual but must not have seen it. If you have too many LED's what problem would that cause. Is it the LED's wont light or will it damage the header? I had it hooked up last night just to see and all the LED's on all the fans worked. With that said I will try to split it to use both of the 5v headers.
> 
> Is there a such thing as a powered ARGB controller that uses the standard 5v headers and doesn't have some sort of proprietary header intended for a particular brand of fan? I am assuming the answer is no but thought I would ask.


You can indeed get powered RGB hubs and controllers. ARGB tends to not be brand-specific, since it's a common standard that many companies use. I can't vouch for any specific one, but stuff like this is all over Amazon:

https://www.amazon.ca/Mwergkou-Spli...ds=ARGB+hub+controller&qid=1579555633&sr=8-11


----------



## BMDJag

Bart said:


> You can indeed get powered RGB hubs and controllers. ARGB tends to not be brand-specific, since it's a common standard that many companies use. I can't vouch for any specific one, but stuff like this is all over Amazon:
> 
> https://www.amazon.ca/Mwergkou-Spli...ds=ARGB+hub+controller&qid=1579555633&sr=8-11


Perfect thanks for your help, I will take a look at that but looks like I may not needit now. I just downloaded the manual and did indeed find the exact number I was looking at but according to the manual it looks like each header supports 1000 leds. From the manual:

_The headers can be used to connect a standard 5050 addressable LED strip, with maximum power rating
of 5A (5V) and maximum number of 1000 LEDs._

Not sure if the LEDs in a fan would be different but if its purely based off the count I should be ok as each fan has 18 LED's in it.

Thanks again!


----------



## Fff Fff

LLC on x570 Aorus Pro LLC doesn't work. I set 1.35, max LLC level turbo and get 1.312 during CB 20. Tried F10, F11, F12a.


----------



## Bart

BMDJag said:


> Perfect thanks for your help, I will take a look at that but looks like I may not needit now. I just downloaded the manual and did indeed find the exact number I was looking at but according to the manual it looks like each header supports 1000 leds. From the manual:
> 
> _The headers can be used to connect a standard 5050 addressable LED strip, with maximum power rating
> of 5A (5V) and maximum number of 1000 LEDs._
> 
> Not sure if the LEDs in a fan would be different but if its purely based off the count I should be ok as each fan has 18 LED's in it.
> 
> Thanks again!


Cool, I might have been thinking about the 12v RGB header when I said 60. Or maybe I'm wrong there too, good thing you double-checked, LOL!


----------



## BMDJag

Bart said:


> Cool, I might have been thinking about the 12v RGB header when I said 60. Or maybe I'm wrong there too, good thing you double-checked, LOL!


Ya I think the 12v connector has a different maximum although that one seems length based, i belive it was 2m. Regardless you helped point me towards the anwser so thank you.


----------



## Andi64

For anyone following my memory issues:

I've tested each module individually. Both pass memtest86 for 8hs at rated speeds (3600 C18). I then tested with both at the same time, but it didn't work. It fails to POST.

I then tested each module on the other bank, and I encoutered issues but it finally worked. After some trial and errors it passed 12hs memtest86 at rated speed with default XMP profile.

It worked for a day. It failed once again watching Youtube... and failed to POST. Lowered to 3200Mhz and worked fine for another day and failed.

After it fails it's extremely difficult to stabilize without loading defaults and starting all over.

I'm now at 2133mhz, and it consistently fails to boot at 3200Mhz. Today the Windows Loading Screen said "****Memory PMU traingin error*****"

Any suggestions?


----------



## prymortal

Andi64 said:


> For anyone following my memory issues:
> 
> I've tested each module individually. Both pass memtest86 for 8hs at rated speeds (3600 C18). I then tested with both at the same time, but it didn't work. It fails to POST.
> 
> I then tested each module on the other bank, and I encoutered issues but it finally worked. After some trial and errors it passed 12hs memtest86 at rated speed with default XMP profile.
> 
> It worked for a day. It failed once again watching Youtube... and failed to POST. Lowered to 3200Mhz and worked fine for another day and failed.
> 
> After it fails it's extremely difficult to stabilize without loading defaults and starting all over.
> 
> I'm now at 2133mhz, and it consistently fails to boot at 3200Mhz. Today the Windows Loading Screen said "****Memory PMU traingin error*****"
> 
> Any suggestions?


Similar issues, had to use XMP over major, mild & D-ram calc overclocks. Overtime it'd just stop, or get worse Or new issues would appear that were ram related e.g. corrupt downloads, Webpage "bricking" (failing to load in random square sections) & inputs not working/delaying e.t.c.
power down& geardown turned on fixed the issue short term. Trfc @ over 600, SCL values never under 5. (specific to my ram). then finally just XMP.
Long term new Ram fixed those issues. But my posting issue was CPU related, no idea what they just RMA'd it.


----------



## OmarAj

For anyone having bios rest randomly after restart or cold boot(all default or only xmp), make sure you enter VDDG VDDP manually.
That fixed it for me, Im on X570 Elite.

I manged to set my ram timings at 3733 14-14-14-28 stable. but never stable with gear down disable at lower speed and loose timings.
Is there something wrong with gear down mode on this board?


----------



## ManniX-ITA

OmarAj said:


> For anyone having bios rest randomly after restart or cold boot(all default or only xmp), make sure you enter VDDG VDDP manually.
> That fixed it for me, Im on X570 Elite.
> 
> I manged to set my ram timings at 3733 14-14-14-28 stable. but never stable with gear down disable at lower speed and loose timings.
> Is there something wrong with gear down mode on this board?


Do you get any performance improvements with gear down disabled?
I disabled it a while ago and it's running fine but I don't see any with AIDA64.

It does improve reliability hence your memory is probably running at the edge and needs it.
The board, except maybe the traces length, shouldn't have any meaningful impact.
If it does work or not should be mainly a thing between the CPU and the memory modules.


----------



## Nijo

bluechris said:


> It doesnt start at all? You were one of the 1st buyers of it? I ask for statistics reason since i see many people who have bought 1st this motherboards they died on them suddenly including me and many others.


I bought it October 2nd, 2019.



Nighthog said:


> Remove all power, remove the battery, clear-cmos for a few minutes. Retry with a Bios flashback on to re-flash BIOS with GIGABYTE.bin naming. If it starts flashing it can take quite a while to complete.
> 
> Probably bricked your BIOS. Happened a few times.


Can´t try this, because it doesn´t power up at all. Even Flashback doesn´t work without power. So I can´t do anything.



rissie said:


> Sorry to hear that. But when you say dead, does it mean it doesn't post or doesn't even power up?


No, it doesn´t power up.


----------



## mrsteelx

Nijo said:


> I bought it October 2nd, 2019.
> 
> 
> 
> Can´t try this, because it doesn´t power up at all. Even Flashback doesn´t work without power. So I can´t do anything.
> 
> 
> 
> No, it doesn´t power up.


have you tried unplugging the 24 pin and pulling out cmos battery for 5 mins.


----------



## briank

ManniX-ITA said:


> The BIOS menus are extremely cluttered and confusing.
> Many settings are duplicated over different menus, I'm still not sure which one overrides the other.
> Some does not behave as expected or does nothing at all.
> The abundance of options would let you think the overclocking could be easier than other boards but it's not.
> Just changing one option can make your setup, and only yours, unstable and unpredictable.
> I would recommend to read most of this massive thread in advance and take notes, as I did.
> 
> Stay as much as possible as close to default settings and don't attempt any overclock unless you are willing to spend days of testing.
> BIOS freezes, resets while running, dead POST requiring a clear CMOS will be an almost constant routine.
> Memory overclock is very hard compared to other boards.
> If you go for it, follow the Ryzen DRAM calculator recommendations and make small changes, testing thoroughly every time.


I've had a very similar experience to yours. Compared to my Kaby Lake with an ASUS overclocking experience, this has been very frustrating and a huge amount of time spent.

Just one recent example (similar incidents have happened multiple times before): I had what I thought was a stable PBO with 0.05V undervolt + 3533CL14 memory/IF. Was running it for almost a week, folding, RealBench Stress test, games, Memtest, etc... I decide I was going to "back off" for a little extra stability. I reduced the amount of undervolt to 0.03 and reduced the DDR/IF bus to 3466. More volts and less speed usually means more stability right? BIOS FREEZE! And after a BIOS reset and reloading the stable settings, more BIOS FREEZE! All the sudden I can no longer get BIOS to boot. I haven't had time to go back and diagnose this further. I sure hope its not degradation (I haven't been running high voltages at all).

And as I said, this isn't the first time. There's seemingly little predictability and its frustrating.


----------



## BMDJag

One other issue I am noticing with RGB Fusion is that when you set a white color it will override it when pressing apply and set it to R240 G240 B240 #F0F0F0 which is a slight grey and not white. Does any one know why this is, software bug or some sort of limitation with the addressable header?

Thanks


----------



## ManniX-ITA

briank said:


> I've had a very similar experience to yours. Compared to my Kaby Lake with an ASUS overclocking experience, this has been very frustrating and a huge amount of time spent.
> 
> Just one recent example (similar incidents have happened multiple times before): I had what I thought was a stable PBO with 0.05V undervolt + 3533CL14 memory/IF. Was running it for almost a week, folding, RealBench Stress test, games, Memtest, etc... I decide I was going to "back off" for a little extra stability. I reduced the amount of undervolt to 0.03 and reduced the DDR/IF bus to 3466. More volts and less speed usually means more stability right? BIOS FREEZE! And after a BIOS reset and reloading the stable settings, more BIOS FREEZE! All the sudden I can no longer get BIOS to boot. I haven't had time to go back and diagnose this further. I sure hope its not degradation (I haven't been running high voltages at all).
> 
> And as I said, this isn't the first time. There's seemingly little predictability and its frustrating.


That's exactly what I was ranting about, nailed it. Been there sadly.
Let's hope new BIOS releases will improve the situation in the future.


----------



## TheDoctorWho

I got the x570 Master about 3 weeks ago and for some reason, when I plug anything into either of the dRGB headers on the mobo, somehow no SSDs are detected anymore and do not show up in the BIOS or in Windows. As soon as I unplug the RGB and reboot, they come back. My NVME drive and 2 mechanical HDDs are perfectly fine. It doesn't matter what SATA port I have them plugged in to, or what kind of SSD is it (I tried all the SSDs I have in my house), they all do it.

I thought it was my 7 old power supply that I used from my last build, so I got a nice new Seasonic 1000W. The problem went away for a week after that, but has come back again. I'm running the F11 BIOS, but also had the issue on F4 before I updated it. I read through every single page in the manual and gone over every BIOS setting over the past week and didn't see anything that could cause RGB LEDs to disable drives. I really don't understand how this would even be possible.

If anyone has any ideas on what could cause this, I'd love to hear them. I'm going to take a video of the problem tonight and then contact their support, because I doubt they are gonna believe me when I try to explain this to them.


----------



## OmarAj

ManniX-ITA said:


> Do you get any performance improvements with gear down disabled?
> I disabled it a while ago and it's running fine but I don't see any with AIDA64.
> 
> It does improve reliability hence your memory is probably running at the edge and needs it.
> The board, except maybe the traces length, shouldn't have any meaningful impact.
> If it does work or not should be mainly a thing between the CPU and the memory modules.


If I disable it I get bsod even if underclock ram.


----------



## ManniX-ITA

OmarAj said:


> If I disable it I get bsod even if underclock ram.


Some memory modules are just not reliable on an AMD CPU without it.
It's not an easy thing because it's not a DDR4 feature which is supported on Intel platforms.
One of the reasons that makes very unpredictable any memory stick which is not designed for Ryzen or not in the QVL.


----------



## pschorr1123

In upgraded my cooler from a MSI Frozer 120mm to the Noctua NH D15 Cromax.

I used this as an opportunity to remove the crappy thermal pad on the chipset and replace with Thermal Grizzly ( 1 tier down from Kyonaut) Like everyone else in this forum that has done so temps were reduced from 58 to 48. 60 is the tripping point for the fan to kick in which used to turn on during gaming.

However, I did have a couple issues.

1st when I went to reinstall the back plate I thought I was missing 2 screws as there were 2 more holes that needed screws. I looked online at some reviews and noticed that the 2 screws holes opposite the IO shroud were not installed. Pretty lame as I spent 30 minutes looking all over for those "missing" screws, lol
Maybe an early production over sight or something

More importantly I noticed some "wet" crap running down the back of the board from the VRM pads. At first I though that I did a real crappy job at applying the thermal paste remover and some how got it to leak all over the back of the board. But if you look at the pic you can tell that the pads used between the VRM area and the back plate are "leaking" some crap all over. IDK, thankfully it isn't conductive else my board would have fried long ago.

Maybe that's what all of the "buzzing" sound is from the VRM area is the liquid evaporating out of the pads from being cooked


----------



## ManniX-ITA

pschorr1123 said:


> In upgraded my cooler from a MSI Frozer 120mm to the Noctua NH D15 Cromax.
> 
> I used this as an opportunity to remove the crappy thermal pad on the chipset and replace with Thermal Grizzly ( 1 tier down from Kyonaut) Like everyone else in this forum that has done so temps were reduced from 58 to 48. 60 is the tripping point for the fan to kick in which used to turn on during gaming.
> 
> However, I did have a couple issues.
> 
> 1st when I went to reinstall the back plate I thought I was missing 2 screws as there were 2 more holes that needed screws. I looked online at some reviews and noticed that the 2 screws holes opposite the IO shroud were not installed. Pretty lame as I spent 30 minutes looking all over for those "missing" screws, lol
> Maybe an early production over sight or something
> 
> More importantly I noticed some "wet" crap running down the back of the board from the VRM pads. At first I though that I did a real crappy job at applying the thermal paste remover and some how got it to leak all over the back of the board. But if you look at the pic you can tell that the pads used between the VRM area and the back plate are "leaking" some crap all over. IDK, thankfully it isn't conductive else my board would have fried long ago.
> 
> Maybe that's what all of the "buzzing" sound is from the VRM area is the liquid evaporating out of the pads from being cooked


I think the 2 missing screws you are referring to are actually the holes for the standard ATX layout screws; 2 of the 9 which are securing the mobo to the case.
A good habit before disassembling anything; take pictures so you don't end up in this again!

That liquid seems pretty bad, seems the VRM pads too are very bad quality.
Should have replaced with the thermal grizzly minus pad, had it here. 
But the VRM thermals are so good I couldn't think about something like that!
Shame on you Gigabyte... again.


----------



## pschorr1123

ManniX-ITA said:


> I think the 2 missing screws you are referring to are actually the holes for the standard ATX layout screws; 2 of the 9 which are securing the mobo to the case.
> A good habit before disassembling anything; take pictures so you don't end up in this again!
> 
> That liquid seems pretty bad, seems the VRM pads too are very bad quality.
> Should have replaced with the thermal grizzly minus pad, had it here.
> But the VRM thermals are so good I couldn't think about something like that!
> Shame on you Gigabyte... again.


Actually the backplate screws are much smaller than the ones used to secure to standoffs in case I found a preview on YT that shows what I mean better. There are also 2 longer screws that secure it from the top side. I above the power button and the other same side near the bottom

But yeah definitely will take pics next time prior to disassembly


----------



## Nijo

mrsteelx said:


> have you tried unplugging the 24 pin and pulling out cmos battery for 5 mins.


I tried, nothing did help. When I connect the 24-pin cabel, the LEDs light up. Pushing the start button on the mainboard they go off and nothing happens.
Meanwhile it´s on its way back to amazon.


----------



## Joseph Mills

Has anyone had any issues with Bluetooth errors after waking from sleep? I have an Aorus Elite (non-Wifi, running F11) with an Asus PCE-AC58BT wifi/bluetooth adapter, and whenever my computer wakes from sleep, I have to go to my bluetooth adapter and disable/enable the adapter to clear the error and get my devices connected again. I've tried changing the power options for the device, but nothing works. Is this a Windows issue? Is it a Gigabyte BIOS issue? Any help is appreciated!


----------



## bucdan

BIOSs stopped flying out the door like they used to. Did they stop development at this point to focus on something else?


----------



## Acertified

bucdan said:


> BIOSs stopped flying out the door like they used to. Did they stop development at this point to focus on something else?


They were busy with CES 2020 and stated that Newer BIOSs would be slightly delayed until they got back. AMD has also not released any newer AGESA versions as frequently as before which was a big reason that the Newer BIOSs were more consitantly updated last year. Normally at this point in a Motherboard's life cycle the newer BIOS versions are a little more spaced out but I would expect them to keep coming for at least another year+ for the x570 line. My last MB was an x370 and they did newer BIOS versions for 2 1/2 years.

A NEW BIOS version is currently being worked on at the moment and is in the BETA stages. It is version F12.


----------



## ManniX-ITA

pschorr1123 said:


> Actually the backplate screws are much smaller than the ones used to secure to standoffs in case I found a preview on YT that shows what I mean better. There are also 2 longer screws that secure it from the top side. I above the power button and the other same side near the bottom
> 
> But yeah definitely will take pics next time prior to disassembly


Yes, it's more clear but I still don't remember 
I had the same doubt for sure but then dunno.
Can't be they are the holes for the 2 longer screws on the topside?


----------



## pschorr1123

ManniX-ITA said:


> Yes, it's more clear but I still don't remember
> I had the same doubt for sure but then dunno.
> Can't be they are the holes for the 2 longer screws on the topside?


You are probably right as that makes more sense.


----------



## Melan

Any idea who makes chipset fans for these boards? I'm looking for replacement just in case while trying to figure out if I want to go with X570 elite or B450M mortar max.


----------



## coccosoids

Is anybody running a triple gpu setup on one of these boards (or any x570 for that matter)?!


----------



## bigcid10

coccosoids said:


> Is anybody running a triple gpu setup on one of these boards (or any x570 for that matter)?!


I don't think you can,not enough Pciex lanes


----------



## Bart

bigcid10 said:


> I don't think you can,not enough Pciex lanes


You'd have to run them at 4x / 4x / 4x. Not sure if that's doable.


----------



## gurusmi

Hi all,

did anyone of you try EDC=1 at the PBO/AutoOC settings? What does this setting do exactly when set to 1? The CPU is running like no good when edc=1.


----------



## bigcid10

Bart said:


> You'd have to run them at 4x / 4x / 4x. Not sure if that's doable.


that's what I mean,at 4x it might not even work


----------



## 99belle99

Yea but 4x PEIe 4.0 which would be a rough guess like 8x 3.0? No?


----------



## whicker

Is anyone replacing @GBT-MatthewH in communication with us here since this is his last week at Gigabyte?


----------



## pal

Melan said:


> Any idea who makes chipset fans for these boards? I'm looking for replacement just in case while trying to figure out if I want to go with X570 elite or B450M mortar max.


after I replaces thermal pad on pch, this chipset fan do not even turn on anymore. If you are in a worry to fan go dead after some time.


----------



## ManniX-ITA

99belle99 said:


> Yea but 4x PEIe 4.0 which would be a rough guess like 8x 3.0? No?


Yes but the third slot 4.0x4 is connected to the PCH which is by itself connected to the CPU by 4.0x4 lanes.
Sharing the bandwidth with the PCH would for sure make it worse than a dual GPU setup with massive stuttering all over.
Doesn't make sense to run a triple GPU with this setup other than an exercise of style 

Speaking about the devil... Yesterday my system crashed during shutdown and corrupted some open files.
The only setting which I changed was the Gear Down mode, over a week ago, I reverted it back enabled.
Despite all the memory testing with Karhu and the stress testing with OCCT at the end the system was unstable.
Morale: keep your Gear Down enabled!


----------



## Fff Fff

Where is @GBT-MatthewH? LLC does not work on x570 Aorus Pro and nobody cares. With 1.35 in BIOS and turbo LLC i get 1.312 in CB20 or x265 decoding. Stupid tech support says everything is fine.


----------



## pschorr1123

whicker said:


> Is anyone replacing @GBT-MatthewH in communication with us here since this is his last week at Gigabyte?


I sincerely doubt it as he went above and beyond his official job duties kinda like @elmor that left Asus.

As some of you know that follow the Asus forums that Elmor was never replaced and [email protected]# went down hill real fast for Asus CH VI, CH VII, CH VIII MB owners.


----------



## pschorr1123

pal said:


> after I replaces thermal pad on pch, this chipset fan do not even turn on anymore. If you are in a worry to fan go dead after some time.


The pch fan still turns on briefly at every boot, restart, and power on even after replacing thermal pad. You can just unplug the fan from the MB after replacing thermal pad and then you will never have to worry about it burning out.


----------



## bigcid10

@GBT-MatthewH isn't with gigabyte anymore ?
That's not a good thing.


----------



## OCmember

Thinking about finally upgrading my X58 rig to Matisse and I was thinking about going with an X570 board. If no components are using PCIe Gen 4 does the onboard fan even need to run? It should reduce to Gen3 and make less heat thus no need for the fan, no?


----------



## pschorr1123

OCmember said:


> Thinking about finally upgrading my X58 rig to Matisse and I was thinking about going with an X570 board. If no components are using PCIe Gen 4 does the onboard fan even need to run? It should reduce to Gen3 and make less heat thus no need for the fan, no?


You would think so but no. The chipset has no power savings at all so it always run @ 58 degrees minimum (@gen 3, no additional pcie devices besides GPU) 60 is the trip point for the fan to kick in if on the silent profile but even during gaming it wasn't audible over the 120 mm vega 64 radiator fan.

Which is disappointing because that's what media outlets were reporting prior to launch.

Your mileage may vary depending on case airflow and GPU type. I have a liquid cooled Vega 64 but if I had a tri fan air cooled one it would dump hot air directly into the chipset fan intake. Some boards/ brands are worse than others depending on how much of the intake of the pch fan intake is blocked by GPU.

You can replace the stock bogus thermal pad on the chipset and replace with Kryonaunt or whatever and lower pch temps by about 10 degrees. I have done this along with some others here. 

Unless you really want/ need the extra IO options of X570 you might be better off with a X470 like the Asus CHVII which has bios flashback via USB thumbdrive so you can flash to a 3000 series bios and be good to go. I upgraded from X370 Asrock Taichi which is a good board but the older it got the slower the bios updates became. Plus all but 1 bios nearly 1 year later besides the intial 2000 series support bios actually worked and didn't introduce new bugs and nerf performace. Their hardware is great but their bios/ qualification process sucks.

Also note unless you actually unplug the pch fan it will run briefly at every power on/ restart, etc which


----------



## ManniX-ITA

OCmember said:


> Thinking about finally upgrading my X58 rig to Matisse and I was thinking about going with an X570 board. If no components are using PCIe Gen 4 does the onboard fan even need to run? It should reduce to Gen3 and make less heat thus no need for the fan, no?


I doubt the thermals does change that much, the PCH itself is linked with a PCIe 4.0 x4 lanes to the CPU, will run at Gen4 even without any add-on board or M.2 drive at Gen4.
This also means you have double the bandwidth for everything connected to it (USB, LAN, SATA, etc) which means a much lesser bottleneck at that level.

About the on-board fan honestly I wouldn't bother at all. I'm very sensitive and even before replacing the thermal pad I couldn't hear it running at 2000rpm.
Now I still haven't seen it spinning up because with the silent profile it doesn't kick in before 60 degrees and it doesn't go above 58 under OCCT stress testing...
Of course you need a big, well ventilated case with proper cable management. I have a Corsair 750D Airflow and it's pretty neat.


----------



## Waltc

pschorr1123 said:


> I sincerely doubt it as he went above and beyond his official job duties kinda like @*elmor* that left Asus.
> 
> As some of you know that follow the Asus forums that Elmor was never replaced and [email protected]# went down hill real fast for Asus CH VI, CH VII, CH VIII MB owners.



Bad news...Matt was a good one! Go here for your beta bios now, I suppose:


GIGABYTE Latest Beta BIOS


----------



## bluechris

whicker said:


> Is anyone replacing @GBT-MatthewH in communication with us here since this is his last week at Gigabyte?


I have lost the news but where you saw he left?


----------



## bluechris

Waltc said:


> Bad news...Matt was a good one! Go here for your beta bios now, I suppose:
> 
> 
> GIGABYTE Latest Beta BIOS


It's not the problem to find the beta bios, the problem is if there is a person to speak to.
That thread there is for ALL GIGABYTE bioses and completely useless as matter info. Here in ocn we have our specific thread for x570 gigabyte bioses.
If Mathieu will not be here we need to flood gigabyte support for someone else.


----------



## OCmember

So with HWinfo64 the PCH temps are "chipset" ? I want to check my temps. All my PCIe devices are running at gen3 and it's crazy low like 29* (if I'm looking at the right thing)


----------



## buffalo2102

Yes, "chipset".


It will vary by board and also dependant on airflow etc., as said above.


My Elite averages about 47 degrees and rarely goes above 50.


----------



## pschorr1123

OCmember said:


> So with HWinfo64 the PCH temps are "chipset" ? I want to check my temps. All my PCIe devices are running at gen3 and it's crazy low like 29* (if I'm looking at the right thing)



Really depends on your case. My case lacks a side intake fan due to glass panel so my chipset was always 58 before mod even though I do not have gpu dumping hot air into the pch intake.

EDIT: Just note 60 is the point where it will kick on if using the silent profile


----------



## ShropshireJohn

I did wonder why Gigabytes MatthewH had stopped posting in this thread, what a shame.


----------



## briank

gurusmi said:


> Hi all,
> 
> did anyone of you try EDC=1 at the PBO/AutoOC settings? What does this setting do exactly when set to 1? The CPU is running like no good when edc=1.


By setting EDC to 1, you are telling the PBO algorithm the processor can use no more than 1 Amp. There is no way the CPU can run on so little current. That is why it's "running like no good".


----------



## OCmember

Ok.. I like my main non-gaming rig to run almost completely silent. What mod are you guys talking about?


----------



## whicker

bluechris said:


> I have lost the news but where you saw he left?


https://www.reddit.com/r/Amd/commen...am4_motherboards_are_now_revision_1x/fem8m3k/


----------



## MikeS3000

gurusmi said:


> Hi all,
> 
> did anyone of you try EDC=1 at the PBO/AutoOC settings? What does this setting do exactly when set to 1? The CPU is running like no good when edc=1.


I think you are talking about what some folks are discussing in the Asus thread. I did try the tweak where I set PPT: 0 TDC:0 EDC:1. 200mhz auto overclock, x10 scalar and 200 degrees throttle limit override. HWinfo reports that my 3900x is boosting like never before. I briefly played with these settings this morning for just a bit. All cores on my first CCD hit 4600 to 4650mhz (never seen this before). It seems to trick EDC to unlimited. HWINFO reads something like 3000% EDC when running benchmarks. I did get a lot of weirdness though. When I ran all-core benchmakrs like CPU-Z and CB15 the scores were equal to or slightly better than using my normal PBO settings. However, single core benchmarks were very odd and so was the HWINFO reporting of clock speed. I was reading like 800mhz to 2000mhz on cores when running single thread benchmarks. And then sometimes I would get stellar single thread boost. There was one CPU-z bench that scored like 557 and then it would score in the low 400s. Voltage reported pretty high as well around 1.46 while just doing simple tasks like web browsing and it seemed to hold at that voltage. I'm interested if anyone else has messed around with this tweak that seems to unlock amazing boost frequencies.


----------



## rastaviper

ManniX-ITA said:


> Do you get any performance improvements with gear down disabled?
> 
> I disabled it a while ago and it's running fine but I don't see any with AIDA64.
> 
> 
> 
> It does improve reliability hence your memory is probably running at the edge and needs it.
> 
> The board, except maybe the traces length, shouldn't have any meaningful impact.
> 
> If it does work or not should be mainly a thing between the CPU and the memory modules.


What sort of improvement would you expect from the GD disabled?
For me it's the only way to keep stable my 3733 at 16-15-15 for gaming or 15-14-14 for some benchmarks.
62.5 ns it's the best latency I managed to get.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mullcom

rastaviper said:


> What sort of improvement would you expect from the GD disabled?
> For me it's the only way to keep stable my 3733 at 16-15-15 for gaming or 15-14-14 for some benchmarks.
> 62.5 ns it's the best latency I managed to get.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


Whare can I find ns score?

Skickat från min SM-G955F via Tapatalk


----------



## 99belle99

Mullcom said:


> Whare can I find ns score?
> 
> Skickat från min SM-G955F via Tapatalk


AIDA64


----------



## Mullcom

99belle99 said:


> AIDA64


Thx.

Skickat från min SM-G955F via Tapatalk


----------



## Nijo

MikeS3000 said:


> I think you are talking about what some folks are discussing in the Asus thread. I did try the tweak where I set PPT: 0 TDC:0 EDC:1. 200mhz auto overclock, x10 scalar and 200 degrees throttle limit override. HWinfo reports that my 3900x is boosting like never before. I briefly played with these settings this morning for just a bit. All cores on my first CCD hit 4600 to 4650mhz (never seen this before). It seems to trick EDC to unlimited. HWINFO reads something like 3000% EDC when running benchmarks. I did get a lot of weirdness though. When I ran all-core benchmakrs like CPU-Z and CB15 the scores were equal to or slightly better than using my normal PBO settings. However, single core benchmarks were very odd and so was the HWINFO reporting of clock speed. I was reading like 800mhz to 2000mhz on cores when running single thread benchmarks. And then sometimes I would get stellar single thread boost. There was one CPU-z bench that scored like 557 and then it would score in the low 400s. Voltage reported pretty high as well around 1.46 while just doing simple tasks like web browsing and it seemed to hold at that voltage. I'm interested if anyone else has messed around with this tweak that seems to unlock amazing boost frequencies.


I did the test on my C6H while waiting for the Master to be replaced. But I left everything @ stock/auto (including PBO), just set EDC to "1". All testing was quick & dirty.


----------



## ManniX-ITA

rastaviper said:


> What sort of improvement would you expect from the GD disabled?
> For me it's the only way to keep stable my 3733 at 16-15-15 for gaming or 15-14-14 for some benchmarks.
> 62.5 ns it's the best latency I managed to get.


Theoretically GD enabled should introduce a bit of latency.

"Address/Command and Control Bus operates less efficiently but in theory more reliably"

"Some little nuances come to light when a system is operating in gear-down mode. One of them is that the timing between transactions has changed. All timing parameters are rounded up to an even number of clock cycles. This would also include all the protocol check parameters as they must also be rounded up to an even number also."

https://www.futureplus.com/what-is-ddr4-memory-gear-down-mode/


----------



## meridius

Hi all I just bought the master x570 and wanted to know whats all this new revision board 1.x ? I have checked mine and it says Rev 1.0 but i have not even opened the box yet do i neeed to send it back ?.

thanks


----------



## kribby

A question for everyone who has reported VRM whine the last few pages: Does it get much worse for you when running Unigine Heaven? I think I'm getting coil whine from both the motherboard and GPU while it's running. Considering both GPUs I've tried (Gigabyte 5700XT & Gigabyte 7950) have more or less the same coil whine sound profile, I'm starting to think that the motherboard may possibly be causing GPU whine, especially if other people can reproduce it.


----------



## ryouiki

pschorr1123 said:


> Really depends on your case. My case lacks a side intake fan due to glass panel so my chipset was always 58 before mod even though I do not have gpu dumping hot air into the pch intake.
> 
> EDIT: Just note 60 is the point where it will kick on if using the silent profile


Maybe a stupid question but what is the difference between the readout from the X570 Chipset section and the IT8688E Chipset section? The former can reach 70C on my board, the later usually stays below 50.


----------



## Praetorr

ryouiki said:


> Maybe a stupid question but what is the difference between the readout from the X570 Chipset section and the IT8688E Chipset section? The former can reach 70C on my board, the later usually stays below 50.


I know that GB-Matt posted on the AMD subreddit that the lower temp is the one to pay attention to. I don't recall that he explicitly explained what the deal is with the higher temp though (e.g., whether it's a bugged or unused sensor, "hot spot" temperature, etc). But yeah, his advice was just to pay attention to the lower one.


----------



## MikeS3000

Nijo said:


> I did the test on my C6H while waiting for the Master to be replaced. But I left everything @ stock/auto (including PBO), just set EDC to "1". All testing was quick & dirty.


Nothing unusual with your benchmarks. I can usually bench around those numbers on all stock. I'll have to mess around with my Aorus Pro Wifi tonight trying to keep more stock values for PPT and TDC and just set EDC to 1 and see if I get the odd super low clock issue on single core benches. I guess some guys are seeing the greatest benefits during gaming where the CPU can hold higher frequencies. This may show that with the "broken" EDC on AGESA 1.0.0.4 that there is some room left on the table to reach higher frequencies if they can fix this. It seems like the best choices for EDC are either "0" for stock limits or "1" for unlocked limits but some frequency oddities.


----------



## TifxAlex

Hey guys
Got a kit of F4-3600C16Q-32GTZR. looking to see where to start for OC?
Somewhere earlier with nearly the same kit said they reached 4GHz

care to chime in?

Aorus Master
9900k OC 5ghz @ 1.32 volts, VROUT 1.29 at stress test
4x8 3600MHz CL 16-16-16-36 2T
EVGA 2080TI FTW3 Ultra air cooled
Seasonic Focus Plux 850W Platinum
couple of samsung m.2 nvme



EDIT WRONG THREAD MY BAD


----------



## Delta9k

meridius said:


> Hi all I just bought the master x570 and wanted to know whats all this new revision board 1.x ? I have checked mine and it says Rev 1.0 but i have not even opened the box yet do i neeed to send it back ?.
> 
> thanks


I believe the difference is Thunderbolt 3 - support in BIOS and the socket actually being installed on the board where as the Rev 1.0 boards you can see where it should be but it is not populated.


----------



## Rapidian

OCmember said:


> Thinking about finally upgrading my X58 rig to Matisse and I was thinking about going with an X570 board. If no components are using PCIe Gen 4 does the onboard fan even need to run? It should reduce to Gen3 and make less heat thus no need for the fan, no?


Mine virtually never runs except on boot when all the fans get a spin. If the temp of the chipset is below 60C with the silent profile, it does not run. Simple as that. Do not fear the chipset fan.

Yes, I do not have GEN4 video card nor M.2


----------



## 99belle99

I cannot hear my Chipset fan on silent profile. I have a 5700 XT and a M2 that is not officially a NVMe but it is faster than SATA III. I have it from my last build which was X58. I was one of those who had my X58 system for a few months away from 10 years and bought a fair few different graphics cards over the years and SSD's and the M2 Which was on a PCIe card but plugged it directly into M2 slot on my X570 Ultra board.


----------



## dansi

The chipset fan curve is follows the lower temps readout.
However the higher readout do still show changes under load, that i don't think it is buggy readout in hwinfo.

The higher temp is probably some built in sensor inside x570 by amd.
While the lower temp one is by board makers place outside the pcb.


----------



## L.Thorne

dansi said:


> The chipset fan curve is follows the lower temps readout.
> However the higher readout do still show changes under load, that i don't think it is buggy readout in hwinfo.
> 
> The higher temp is probably some built in sensor inside x570 by amd.
> While the lower temp one is by board makers place outside the pcb.


Exactly! You are absolutely correct. As a matter of fact, in my water cooled rig the temp reported by the chip itself is usually a bit lower than the other, reported by motherboard ITE IT8688E chip.

It is a common misunderstanding that the upper temp reported by the chip is bogus. It is definitely not. However, it is irrelevant regarding PCH fan curves, which are based on the temp reported by motherboard ITE chip.


----------



## pschorr1123

L.Thorne said:


> Exactly! You are absolutely correct. As a matter of fact, in my water cooled rig the temp reported by the chip itself is usually a bit lower than the other, reported by motherboard ITE IT8688E chip.
> 
> It is a common misunderstanding that the upper temp reported by the chip is bogus. It is definitely not. However, it is irrelevant regarding PCH fan curves, which are based on the temp reported by motherboard ITE chip.


Wow that's pretty neat. I always saw my IT8688E sensor almost 20 degrees lower before replacing the thermal pad now it's only lower by 9 degrees. It's probably a hot spot sensor like on the GPUs. Thankfully the fan profile does not go by this sensor

EDIT: my dyslexia got the sensors backwards, lol


----------



## pschorr1123

dansi said:


> The chipset fan curve is follows the lower temps readout.
> However the higher readout do still show changes under load, that i don't think it is buggy readout in hwinfo.
> 
> The higher temp is probably some built in sensor inside x570 by amd.
> While the lower temp one is by board makers place outside the pcb.


Just curious if you got your 3950X yet or still rocking your 2400G? I know you've had a bad time with that APU. 

Good news is the 3900X is pretty much available at MSRP ( at least in US) since ebay scalpers are only charging $800 I was really expecting the 3950 X to be very rare like the fabled FURY X with 4 GB HBM back in the day. Only have come across 2 of the non X on Craigslist. While most other cards are pretty common

I guess AMD under estimated how many people actually wanted to spend $500 on a CPU back in July


----------



## dansi

Yes on 3950X now. No issue with x570 bios whatsoever now, except slow csm.
Clearly amd backward support is questionable.


----------



## Waltc

briank said:


> By setting EDC to 1, you are telling the PBO algorithm the processor can use no more than 1 Amp. There is no way the CPU can run on so little current. That is why it's "running like no good".



In Ryzen Master when I set EDC 1 it automatically reverts to 64; and the other two settings @ 0 automatically max out the amps in both--in Ryzen Master. But whether I set them there or in the bios it was the same...it slightly lowered performance, didn't increase the clocks or the voltage applied. I find my standard settings better. I would think these settings would vary widely in effect, depending on motherboard and bios version, of course.


----------



## mrsteelx

Waltc said:


> In Ryzen Master when I set EDC 1 it automatically reverts to 64; and the other two settings @ 0 automatically max out the amps in both--in Ryzen Master. But whether I set them there or in the bios it was the same...it slightly lowered performance, didn't increase the clocks or the voltage applied. I find my standard settings better. I would think these settings would vary widely in effect, depending on motherboard and bios version, of course.


for me, once set in bios. I was hitting 4.4 to 4.425 on my 3700x. yes it was unstable but was nice to see it happen. with this effect, it was trying to save power by putting half the chip to sleep running at .7 volts before crashing.


----------



## ManniX-ITA

Today I did some testing and, as reported already, the correct vCore is -0.1 (about 1.4v under all core load).

Is there any trick to improve the actual VID under load?

Going below or above is always worse.
Raising the vCore only results in much worse thermal and lower VID; lower scoring, more unpredictable.
Dynamic vCore at +0.1 is actually VID at 1.3, doesn't really make sense.
Effective clock speed delta from perf clock/MP ratio also gets higher, up to 100 Mhz.

Tried adjusting the LLC but Medium is the most stable.
Anything above High for LLC gives more frequent and higher vdroops (which again doesn't really make sense).
Also LLC above Medium for me has proven to be unstable in the long term (random reboots).

PWM Phase Control doesn't have any impact.

Of course this is all about the scenario with PBO/EDC=0 enabled.


----------



## panni

pschorr1123 said:


> You would think so but no. The chipset has no power savings at all so it always run @ 58 degrees minimum (@gen 3, no additional pcie devices besides GPU) 60 is the trip point for the fan to kick in if on the silent profile but even during gaming it wasn't audible over the 120 mm vega 64 radiator fan.
> 
> Which is disappointing because that's what media outlets were reporting prior to launch.
> 
> Your mileage may vary depending on case airflow and GPU type. I have a liquid cooled Vega 64 but if I had a tri fan air cooled one it would dump hot air directly into the chipset fan intake. Some boards/ brands are worse than others depending on how much of the intake of the pch fan intake is blocked by GPU.
> 
> You can replace the stock bogus thermal pad on the chipset and replace with Kryonaunt or whatever and lower pch temps by about 10 degrees. I have done this along with some others here.
> 
> Unless you really want/ need the extra IO options of X570 you might be better off with a X470 like the Asus CHVII which has bios flashback via USB thumbdrive so you can flash to a 3000 series bios and be good to go. I upgraded from X370 Asrock Taichi which is a good board but the older it got the slower the bios updates became. Plus all but 1 bios nearly 1 year later besides the intial 2000 series support bios actually worked and didn't introduce new bugs and nerf performace. Their hardware is great but their bios/ qualification process sucks.
> 
> Also note unless you actually unplug the pch fan it will run briefly at every power on/ restart, etc which


The Chipset on my X570 Pro runs at 49°C medium use. Didn't replace the thermal pad.


----------



## meridius

Delta9k said:


> I believe the difference is Thunderbolt 3 - support in BIOS and the socket actually being installed on the board where as the Rev 1.0 boards you can see where it should be but it is not populated.


so why would they not put them on the first place ? that sounds silly since the socket pins are on the motherboard. do you think there is any other changes.

I just bought another master and i have to send thr other one back anyway since amazon have droped the price by £15 to what i paid and they will not refund me the difference so i bought another one and going to send the other one back but i will wait when i get the other board first.

bloody amazon are a joke for doing that i mean sending it back to buy another one just to save £15, i did it just to make a point to be honest plus i had to buy the 3900x chip anyway which i did today as its been at it cheapest today.

they should do a 14 day price refund promise or somthing as i bought some memory 5 days ago and noticed it droped by £40 and i phone the company and they refunded me the difference without question of the bat. 

I think amazon do this now just to put people off, well it does not work with me.


----------



## Delta9k

meridius said:


> so why would they not put them on the first place ? that sounds silly since the socket pins are on the motherboard. do you think there is any other changes.


I do not know if there are any other changes - the Thunderbolt 3 adapter was the only thing that stuck out as different when looking at the specification info at the Gigabyte website for the board. I am not sure why they did not include it with the first rev - some of the review sample boards had it. I think it may have been due to signaling issues perhaps? I never really paid much attention to it as I don't have a need for Thunderbolt though, I know it is important for some. There is a mega-thread over on Level1 Techs Forum, centered solely on this topic and board (x570 MAster). You may want to check that out if looking for more details.


----------



## rastaviper

ManniX-ITA said:


> Today I did some testing and, as reported already, the correct vCore is -0.1 (about 1.4v under all core load).
> 
> 
> 
> Is there any trick to improve the actual VID under load?
> 
> 
> 
> Going below or above is always worse.
> 
> Raising the vCore only results in much worse thermal and lower VID; lower scoring, more unpredictable.
> 
> Dynamic vCore at +0.1 is actually VID at 1.3, doesn't really make sense.
> 
> Effective clock speed delta from perf clock/MP ratio also gets higher, up to 100 Mhz.
> 
> 
> 
> Tried adjusting the LLC but Medium is the most stable.
> 
> Anything above High for LLC gives more frequent and higher vdroops (which again doesn't really make sense).
> 
> Also LLC above Medium for me has proven to be unstable in the long term (random reboots).
> 
> 
> 
> PWM Phase Control doesn't have any impact.
> 
> 
> 
> Of course this is all about the scenario with PBO/EDC=0 enabled.


Most reports that I have seen are stating that the Turbo LLC should be the optimum setting for gigabyte x570.

Regarding vcore, is this the voltage offset that you are talking about? 
And how exactly do you believe that this affects the vid? I thought that they are irrelevant as in my system I have made many changes at offset and my max vid is around 1.5

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


----------



## ManniX-ITA

rastaviper said:


> Most reports that I have seen are stating that the Turbo LLC should be the optimum setting for gigabyte x570.
> 
> Regarding vcore, is this the voltage offset that you are talking about?
> And how exactly do you believe that this affects the vid? I thought that they are irrelevant as in my system I have made many changes at offset and my max vid is around 1.5
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


Yes it's the vCore offset, "Dynamic vCore" in GB BIOS.
If you check the single cores VID in HWinfo it's going to be between 1.4 and below 1.5 volts during light loads.
With all-core load like CB20 MT CPU bench it'll go down, PBO kicks in.
My sweet spot is 1.4v with offset at -0.1. I have a Dark Rock Pro 4 and it tops 70 degrees.
Going up with the offset will actually make it worse, VIDs will drop till 1.3v and CPU die will go up till 78 degrees.
This means also the clocks and performance will get worse, CB20 drops from 5150 down to 4800-4900.

Best LLC for my x570 Master is Medium with PBO EDC=0, anything above will cause troubles and degraded perfs.
Also with PBO disabled I had stability issues with LLC above Medium.


----------



## meridius

how do you find the manufacture date just out of interest, of the motherboard juts to see whihc is a newer production


----------



## ChristianHP

1st: Did anyone replace the thermal pad on an Aorus PRO?

I replaced mine with NT-H1 thermal paste and the temps are more or less the same as before. I did make sure to tighten the screws as much as possible and evened out the paste on the die.

2nd: Is the PCH fan displayed in SIV? If it is, which number is it? I might be running a fan-curve that might explain the higher temps on it.


----------



## SoylentRed

*Game stutters during disk reads*

Hey guys, I have a question about m.2 drive slots. I'm finding in certain games (Call of Duty), the game starts stuttering massively at the same time the disk is being accessed. I'm not sure if this is due to the m.2 drive sharing PCI lanes with the graphics card, or some other reason. I also have 3 other drives connected to SATA ports (the OS and game are installed on the NVMe). 
I just want to verify that plugging in the NVMe drive into M2B socket won't interfere with the video card? And could the 3 SATA drives also be an issue?


I have: Samsung 970 EVO 1TB, Nvidia 2080 Ti, Bios version F11


----------



## OCmember

SoylentRed said:


> Hey guys, I have a question about m.2 drive slots. I'm finding in certain games (Call of Duty), the game starts stuttering massively at the same time the disk is being accessed. I'm not sure if this is due to the m.2 drive sharing PCI lanes with the graphics card, or some other reason. I also have 3 other drives connected to SATA ports (the OS and game are installed on the NVMe).
> I just want to verify that plugging in the NVMe drive into M2B socket won't interfere with the video card? And could the 3 SATA drives also be an issue?
> 
> 
> I have: Samsung 970 EVO 1TB, Nvidia 2080 Ti, Bios version F11


Try limiting the devices on the south-bridge. Definitely sounds like an I/O conflict


----------



## MyUsername

SoylentRed said:


> Hey guys, I have a question about m.2 drive slots. I'm finding in certain games (Call of Duty), the game starts stuttering massively at the same time the disk is being accessed. I'm not sure if this is due to the m.2 drive sharing PCI lanes with the graphics card, or some other reason. I also have 3 other drives connected to SATA ports (the OS and game are installed on the NVMe).
> I just want to verify that plugging in the NVMe drive into M2B socket won't interfere with the video card? And could the 3 SATA drives also be an issue?
> 
> 
> I have: Samsung 970 EVO 1TB, Nvidia 2080 Ti, Bios version F11


The problem is somewhere else. I have all 3 m.2 populated corsair mp600 in raid 0 OS and games on a master. M.2 and PCIE don't share lanes on this chipset. Have you got something running in the background?


----------



## Speedster159

I'm on a X570 Pro Wifi with a 3700X and I really haven't been having problems with the board...

Aside from the bios resetting itself after a complete shut down and unplugging, WHICH was fixed with a simple cmos battery change. Guess the battery I got was just a dud.


----------



## pschorr1123

ChristianHP said:


> 1st: Did anyone replace the thermal pad on an Aorus PRO?
> 
> I replaced mine with NT-H1 thermal paste and the temps are more or less the same as before. I did make sure to tighten the screws as much as possible and evened out the paste on the die.
> 
> 2nd: Is the PCH fan displayed in SIV? If it is, which number is it? I might be running a fan-curve that might explain the higher temps on it.


You would be better off using HWiNFO64.

As mentioned before results will vary from cases, GPU's, etc

here' a pic for reference the fan ramping is triggered from the sensor under IT8688E


----------



## ChristianHP

pschorr1123 said:


> You would be better off using HWiNFO64.
> 
> As mentioned before results will vary from cases, GPU's, etc
> 
> here' a pic for reference the fan ramping is triggered from the sensor under IT8688E



That actually makes sense, thank you. 

I was worried that I am running a pretty aggressive fan curve (ramp up when reaching 70C) on my case fans in SIV. Is the PCH fan even detected by SIV?
https://www.overclock.net/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=321550&thumb=1


----------



## pschorr1123

SoylentRed said:


> Hey guys, I have a question about m.2 drive slots. I'm finding in certain games (Call of Duty), the game starts stuttering massively at the same time the disk is being accessed. I'm not sure if this is due to the m.2 drive sharing PCI lanes with the graphics card, or some other reason. I also have 3 other drives connected to SATA ports (the OS and game are installed on the NVMe).
> I just want to verify that plugging in the NVMe drive into M2B socket won't interfere with the video card? And could the 3 SATA drives also be an issue?
> 
> 
> I have: Samsung 970 EVO 1TB, Nvidia 2080 Ti, Bios version F11


Here is the X570 block diagram which can be found on the very 1st page of this thread posted by GB Matt

Ideally you want to use the top m.2 slot as that one is plugged directly in to the CPU. 

Also try going into bios and manually setting the pcie from auto to gen 3 as there were some issues with some Samsung drives that if left on auto would actually drop down to gen 2 which would cut your bandwidth in half

EDIT: wouldn't be a bad idea to download Crystal Disk and bench your NVME drive to make sure the results are what they should be


----------



## Belcebuu

Guys are you having problems with your USB devices when the PC is coming from sleep ? First thing in my x570 Master is that both keyboard and mouse don't work when the pc is suspended, I have to hit the power on button to wake up the pc, and then mouse and keyboard works...

it seems that both mouse and keyboard can't wake up the pc while suspended, any suggestions?

Thanks


----------



## pschorr1123

ChristianHP said:


> That actually makes sense, thank you.
> 
> I was worried that I am running a pretty aggressive fan curve (ramp up when reaching 70C) on my case fans in SIV. Is the PCH fan even detected by SIV?
> https://www.overclock.net/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=321550&thumb=1


I don't believe so because you can't manually set the fan curve for the pch like you can with every other fan. You can only choose from 3 profiles within the bios. Silent (off until temp hits 60 then run about 1600 rpm) balanced (default), High Performance (always on 4000 rpm jet engine)

I can't test SIV for you as it has only worked 1 time when I first set the pc up back in July and have not been able to get it to ever work since.


----------



## pschorr1123

Belcebuu said:


> Guys are you having problems with your USB devices when the PC is coming from sleep ? First thing in my x570 Master is that both keyboard and mouse don't work when the pc is suspended, I have to hit the power on button to wake up the pc, and then mouse and keyboard works...
> 
> it seems that both mouse and keyboard can't wake up the pc while suspended, any suggestions?
> 
> Thanks


In Windows open up control panel and go into Device Manager

Look for keyboards (you may have more than 1 do same for all)

Double click on the keyboard to bring up properties 

go to power management tab and check the box next to "allow this device to wake up computer"

repeat for mouse


----------



## ManniX-ITA

ChristianHP said:


> That actually makes sense, thank you.
> 
> I was worried that I am running a pretty aggressive fan curve (ramp up when reaching 70C) on my case fans in SIV. Is the PCH fan even detected by SIV?
> https://www.overclock.net/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=321550&thumb=1


Click on the icon on the top right, next to the wheel to set the preferences, it's like a checklist.
Hovering on top will say "hardware monitor".
There you'll have a line with a fan icon with the label PCH showing the actual rpm value.


----------



## ManniX-ITA

SoylentRed said:


> Hey guys, I have a question about m.2 drive slots. I'm finding in certain games (Call of Duty), the game starts stuttering massively at the same time the disk is being accessed. I'm not sure if this is due to the m.2 drive sharing PCI lanes with the graphics card, or some other reason. I also have 3 other drives connected to SATA ports (the OS and game are installed on the NVMe).
> I just want to verify that plugging in the NVMe drive into M2B socket won't interfere with the video card? And could the 3 SATA drives also be an issue?
> 
> 
> I have: Samsung 970 EVO 1TB, Nvidia 2080 Ti, Bios version F11


On top of the other good advice you already got; do you have this issue only with Call of Duty MW or more than just that one?
Because it's pretty bad and doing some weird stuff. Had to struggle with some of it for my niece.

I'd recommend too switching to Gen3 with a 2080ti and the 970 Pro.


----------



## bigcid10

I've got a question :
would it be acurate to say ?
If I run a stress test (cpu-z) and my cpu temps go through the roof in 5 sec
should the coolant temp rise fast as well 
reason why I ask is my temps are going from 40-105 in about 5 sec
but my corsair AIO pump coolant doesn't rise like I would think it should
bad pump ?
Thank you


----------



## ManniX-ITA

bigcid10 said:


> I've got a question :
> would it be acurate to say ?
> If I run a stress test (cpu-z) and my cpu temps go through the roof in 5 sec
> should the coolant temp rise fast as well
> reason why I ask is my temps are going from 40-105 in about 5 sec
> but my corsair AIO pump coolant doesn't rise like I would think it should
> bad pump ?
> Thank you


Before ruling out it's a bad pump I'd try first to re-seat the water block.
Be careful how you fasten the screws, always make 1-2 rounds each or you risk the block does not sit flat.


----------



## bigcid10

ManniX-ITA said:


> Before ruling out it's a bad pump I'd try first to re-seat the water block.
> Be careful how you fasten the screws, always make 1-2 rounds each or you risk the block does not sit flat.


I already did that 6 times 
it's a H110i unit AIO
Thank you


----------



## ManniX-ITA

bigcid10 said:


> I already did that 6 times
> it's a H110i unit AIO
> Thank you


Then yes, it's very likely a bad pump.
Hurry up and take a replacement; if it's that bad the risk of leaking liquid is very high.


RGB Fusion, at least for me, is degrading performances quite a lot while running.
I only use it to shut off the RAM ligths, I like it pitch black.

I use a USB stick with Win10 (Hasleo WinToUSB, highly recommended) to test settings and run benchmarks.
Only AMD chipset drivers installed, all other drivers from Windows update.
CB20 multi-core is scoring about 5150 points.

It's pretty normal that running the main Win install you loose some points (I have tons of drivers and utilities always running).
But mostly I was getting always about 4900 points which is way too low, hence I started investigating.

Drilled down to RGB fusion and now I score a steady 5090 points with everything else running.
I'd recommend everyone to check if it's hitting you as well.

Is there anything else that can control the board RGB instead of RGB Fusion?


----------



## gurusmi

ManniX-ITA said:


> Is there anything else that can control the board RGB instead of RGB Fusion?


I've uninstalled RGB Fusion and all other GB tools completly. Also Ryzen Master left the system. I configure directly inside BIOS. 

For Fans i use QUADRO fan controller for PWM fans.
For aRGB i use aquacomputer farbwerk360. 
For RGB12V i would use farbwerk USB, aquabus version.

I use that aquasuite as the config source. The profiles for rgb and fans are stored directly at the controller. After configuring i can use Linux and the settings i applied in Win before are used. The only settings for RGB and fans i do inside the BIOS: PCH Fan is set to performance & Onboard LED's are switched off.


----------



## ManniX-ITA

gurusmi said:


> I've uninstalled RGB Fusion and all other GB tools completly. Also Ryzen Master left the system. I configure directly inside BIOS.
> 
> For Fans i use QUADRO fan controller for PWM fans.
> For aRGB i use aquacomputer farbwerk360.
> For RGB12V i would use farbwerk USB, aquabus version.
> 
> I use that aquasuite as the config source. The profiles for rgb and fans are stored directly at the controller. After configuring i can use Linux and the settings i applied in Win before are used. The only settings for RGB and fans i do inside the BIOS: PCH Fan is set to performance & Onboard LED's are switched off.


I really don't use the LEDs other than switching them on to get a look inside when needed 
My problem are that the G.Skill Trident Z Neo memory sticks comes with LEDs.
I only have these and the board with LEDs, anything else.
Even with the Onboard LEDs switched off in the BIOS they light up at boot and I have to use RGB fusion to switch them off.


----------



## sergeym

Not sure if it's right place to ask or not. I've recently upgraded to Ryzen 7 with Aorus X570 Ultra board. My current config:

GPU: Asus Vega 56 Strix 8GB

CPU: Ryzen 7 3700X

Motherboard: Gygabyte X570 Aorus Ultra (latest F11 bios)

RAM: A-Data XPG SPECTRIX D41 RGB [AX4U3200316G16-DR41] 32 GB

PSU: be quiet! Straight Power 11 850W

OS: Windows 10 Pro 1909

After i assembled everything the system booted up fine, CPU seems stable enough (p95 runs fine) but video card immediately started misbehaving. Video driver crashed all the time - often without any load, but surely when i start any game.

I tried every software fix i was able to google - i reinstalled drivers several times, tried different version, updated chipset drivers... I ended up completely reinstalling windows - but that did not change anything.

On hardware side - i bought new PSU just to be sure - but that did not help.

Most strangely - when i booted from Linux Mint Live CD and installed Uengine Heaven - it run without any issues. I've been able to launch RDR2 a few times on Windows - and it run fine, but as soon as i exit the game, the problem returns. 

Currently i'm at loss about what to do. Should i try to RMA the motherboard?


----------



## MyUsername

ManniX-ITA said:


> I really don't use the LEDs other than switching them on to get a look inside when needed
> My problem are that the G.Skill Trident Z Neo memory sticks comes with LEDs.
> I only have these and the board with LEDs, anything else.
> Even with the Onboard LEDs switched off in the BIOS they light up at boot and I have to use RGB fusion to switch them off.


G.Skill do their own RGB lighting control, turns the leds permanently off, got other effects as well. You can disable it at start.


----------



## Nighthog

sergeym said:


> Not sure if it's right place to ask or not. I've recently upgraded to Ryzen 7 with Aorus X570 Ultra board. My current config:
> 
> GPU: Asus Vega 56 Strix 8GB
> 
> CPU: Ryzen 7 3700X
> 
> Motherboard: Gygabyte X570 Aorus Ultra (latest F11 bios)
> 
> RAM: A-Data XPG SPECTRIX D41 RGB [AX4U3200316G16-DR41] 32 GB
> 
> PSU: be quiet! Straight Power 11 850W
> 
> OS: Windows 10 Pro 1909
> 
> After i assembled everything the system booted up fine, CPU seems stable enough (p95 runs fine) but video card immediately started misbehaving. Video driver crashed all the time - often without any load, but surely when i start any game.
> 
> I tried every software fix i was able to google - i reinstalled drivers several times, tried different version, updated chipset drivers... I ended up completely reinstalling windows - but that did not change anything.
> 
> On hardware side - i bought new PSU just to be sure - but that did not help.
> 
> Most strangely - when i booted from Linux Mint Live CD and installed Uengine Heaven - it run without any issues. I've been able to launch RDR2 a few times on Windows - and it run fine, but as soon as i exit the game, the problem returns.
> 
> Currently i'm at loss about what to do. Should i try to RMA the motherboard?


VEGA 56 drivers.... not motherboard issue. Some VEGA cards are quite misbehaving. Troubleshoot the card some more. You might need to undervolt it.


----------



## sergeym

Nighthog said:


> VEGA 56 drivers.... not motherboard issue. Some VEGA cards are quite misbehaving. Troubleshoot the card some more. You might need to undervolt it.


Will try. The problem this card used to run fine before - now it crashed as early as login screen. I will try to install my old R9 280X instead and see if it works any different


----------



## sergeym

Put my old R9 280X in - and the issue is still present! It crashed a bit differently - instead of black screen, the game just hungs, but still. I get a feeling it runs a little longer on 280X but that's it...


----------



## Nighthog

Hmm how stable is your memory? 
I've found sometimes it causes driver issues for AMD.

You could try the second PCIE slot if the primary slot is bad.


----------



## pschorr1123

sergeym said:


> Will try. The problem this card used to run fine before - now it crashed as early as login screen. I will try to install my old R9 280X instead and see if it works any different


Things to try for your Vega

Set PCIE to Gen 3 in bios

Also I know from personal Vega 64 experience some drivers are absolute trash. Also with the newer 2019 drivers you can no longer use MSI Afterburner as it causes nothing but issues. One Driver around SOTR launch prevented me from even getting into Windows and required a restore from backup using AEOMI.

Sucks as you can only use Wattman and can only get the FPS overlay in some games. (dx12 the fps won't show up)

Also another really helpful tips I found posted by another Vega user is to prevent the black screen or computer freeze (general Vega instability) is to go into Wattman and set the highest pstate for the HBM2 to both minimum and maximum. This will prevent the HBM2 from down clocking and thus freezing the system

I had also seen this suggested for the GPU clocks as well for a separate issue you can try this last if nothing else works for you.

I have been RDR2 stable for a couple months now with 19.11.1

Being a Vega owner is more work be sure to keep all older drivers and document your issues with each going forward so when you get a newer crap driver you will know which one to roll back to

link and credit to poster of the HBM2 instability fix: https://www.reddit.com/r/Amd/comments/8nnuya/psa_vega_black_screen_crashes/

note the post say to set pstate 1 to min / max but it should be pstate 3 the highest under Wattman

also be sure to use DDU to nuke current driver then install fresh driver to prevent issues


----------



## St0RM53

ManniX-ITA said:


> Today I did some testing and, as reported already, the correct vCore is -0.1 (about 1.4v under all core load).
> 
> Is there any trick to improve the actual VID under load?
> 
> Going below or above is always worse.
> Raising the vCore only results in much worse thermal and lower VID; lower scoring, more unpredictable.
> Dynamic vCore at +0.1 is actually VID at 1.3, doesn't really make sense.
> Effective clock speed delta from perf clock/MP ratio also gets higher, up to 100 Mhz.
> 
> Tried adjusting the LLC but Medium is the most stable.
> Anything above High for LLC gives more frequent and higher vdroops (which again doesn't really make sense).
> Also LLC above Medium for me has proven to be unstable in the long term (random reboots).
> 
> PWM Phase Control doesn't have any impact.
> 
> Of course this is all about the scenario with PBO/EDC=0 enabled.



I believe your SOC and VDDG voltage drop slightly below stable voltage, increase by 50mv both


----------



## Illined

My X570 Master died today (bought july 7 2019). It was working fine this morning, computer would not turn anymore in the afternoon. Tested with another PSU and still won't power on. Tested the current PSU on another computer and that is also working fine.


Have to send it in. Will definitely not buy the same one. Possibly buying a different one and then selling the replacement board.


----------



## sergeym

Nighthog said:


> Hmm how stable is your memory?
> I've found sometimes it causes driver issues for AMD.
> 
> You could try the second PCIE slot if the primary slot is bad.


Seems like you were right. The memory was on default speed, and never generated errors in prime, but when i started debugging it i discovered that when i leave one particular module in first slot the system works. While another module causes error regardless of placement. So it seems to be defective RAM.


----------



## pschorr1123

Illined said:


> My X570 Master died today (bought july 7 2019). It was working fine this morning, computer would not turn anymore in the afternoon. Tested with another PSU and still won't power on. Tested the current PSU on another computer and that is also working fine.
> 
> 
> Have to send it in. Will definitely not buy the same one. Possibly buying a different one and then selling the replacement board.


Some kind of QC issue with a component on the early production boards? That is the 2nd launch board to die in within the last week or 2.

That really sucks for you as they will not sent a pre rma or whatever so you are supposed to be out of a PC for a couple weeks. 

Is there any chance the grease from the vrm pads that leaked all over my board could be conductive? I would of though that if it were it would have shorted long ago.

I know there is about a 20% chance of failure with electronics and maybe these 2 individuals were just very unlucky but this doesn't sit well with me....

guess we will have to wait and see if more boards bite the dust and the exact cause


----------



## meridius

anyone know how to tell when the motherboard was manufactured ?

also that image above my post does look abit concersing is this a manufacturer defect of the thermal pad ? I wounder if everyone is having this issue but they dont know it yet. wonder if the new rev has this fixed as it should not be leaking anything like that across the motherboard. has anyone contacted gigabyte about this i would as this does not loo right at all.


thnaks


----------



## Illined

pschorr1123 said:


> Some kind of QC issue with a component on the early production boards? That is the 2nd launch board to die in within the last week or 2.
> 
> That really sucks for you as they will not sent a pre rma or whatever so you are supposed to be out of a PC for a couple weeks.
> 
> Is there any chance the grease from the vrm pads that leaked all over my board could be conductive? I would of though that if it were it would have shorted long ago.
> 
> I know there is about a 20% chance of failure with electronics and maybe these 2 individuals were just very unlucky but this doesn't sit well with me....
> 
> guess we will have to wait and see if more boards bite the dust and the exact cause



I did not remove the backplate to check. We're now six months into Ryzen 3XXX and I bought this board specifically with the higher build quality in mind. Years ago, back in the Intel E8400 era I bought a Gigabyte that was DOA and never got a replacement (had to buy a new board). I have serious doubts that, aside from PCI-E 4.0, these boards bring anything to the table that a decent B450 or X470 board could not.


That being said, I am looking at a MSI B450 Tomahawk Max or X470 Gaming Plus Max. I could then sell the replacement X570 Master and have some profit. With the added chipsetfan and the shoddy thermal pads it feels like the extras I get are just extra misery when the fan dies (which if history is any indication, it certainly will).


----------



## bluechris

Illined said:


> My X570 Master died today (bought july 7 2019). It was working fine this morning, computer would not turn anymore in the afternoon. Tested with another PSU and still won't power on. Tested the current PSU on another computer and that is also working fine.
> 
> 
> Have to send it in. Will definitely not buy the same one. Possibly buying a different one and then selling the replacement board.


You can join our club of early adopters of x570 GIGABYTE mobos that died with no reason. Slowly but stable more and more need to rma their mobos from the 1st manufacturer batches. 
I had that feeling when i did rma my pro non WiFi version before some months. 
What i had seen was that the production number (the last digits in the power plug sticker) in that mb was with 3 digits.
The replacement is a 4 digit one and no matter what i do to it just works.
My advice to people that after a power unplug loose their bios settings or anything crazy is to rma them with latest batches.


----------



## ManniX-ITA

MyUsername said:


> G.Skill do their own RGB lighting control, turns the leds permanently off, got other effects as well. You can disable it at start.


Thanks, I didn't think they could have their own software, lol.
I'll check how it goes but I just installed it and gave em a warning about the driver being already installed.
It's probably the same OEM software that GB is using for RGB Fusion... will have to clean up properly the leftovers.



St0RM53 said:


> I believe your SOC and VDDG voltage drop slightly below stable voltage, increase by 50mv both


Thanks for the tip, will check it out!


----------



## meridius

bluechris said:


> You can join our club of early adopters of x570 GIGABYTE mobos that died with no reason. Slowly but stable more and more need to rma their mobos from the 1st manufacturer batches.
> I had that feeling when i did rma my pro non WiFi version before some months.
> What i had seen was that the production number (the last digits in the power plug sticker) in that mb was with 3 digits.
> The replacement is a 4 digit one and no matter what i do to it just works.
> My advice to people that after a power unplug loose their bios settings or anything crazy is to rma them with latest batches.


is there anything on the box with the batch number ? dont know what sticker your looking at as i have seen the stickers on mine and have long numbers


----------



## pschorr1123

Is this the sticker you are talking about for production number? It's the only one I could see on my board.


----------



## bluechris

pschorr1123 said:


> Is this the sticker you are talking about for production number? It's the only one I could see on my board.


Yeah that it, you got the No 1860 board from the production line.
My pro was 7xx something, the rma one and the 2nd i bought are above 6000 and are Rock solid


----------



## Nijo

My X570 Master died last week and I got my money back. I bought the Master again and it has the production number 00934...


----------



## Alex0401

My X570 Master Serial No.:7163


----------



## meridius

pschorr1123 said:


> Is this the sticker you are talking about for production number? It's the only one I could see on my board.


mine says 0953 and i just bought it, i got mine from amazon UK. strange that you have such a high number and a couple of people on here who just bought theres are in the 900s. I am wating for another board to come as amazon would not refund me the difference so i bought it again and will see what number that will be but i have a feeling that will be in the 900s as well


----------



## meridius

Alex0401 said:


> My X570 Master Serial No.: 1********


thats not the number, its next to the caps. and i would not post your serial number, I just registered it, just joking


----------



## 99belle99

Mine is No. 492 Aorus Ultra.


----------



## bigcid10

ManniX-ITA said:


> Then yes, it's very likely a bad pump.
> Hurry up and take a replacement; if it's that bad the risk of leaking liquid is very high.
> 
> 
> I replaced it with a Noctua NH-D15
> solved the problem
> idle temps 28c , load 65c
> Done!


----------



## pschorr1123

meridius said:


> mine says 0953 and i just bought it, i got mine from amazon UK. strange that you have such a high number and a couple of people on here who just bought theres are in the 900s. I am wating for another board to come as amazon would not refund me the difference so i bought it again and will see what number that will be but i have a feeling that will be in the 900s as well


IDK, I got mine on launch day in person at a local Micro Center here in the States


----------



## Delta9k

Go figure, I built two systems around the x570 Master and purchased them from different retailers and at different times - yet my production #s are only 31 off each other.
Must have been all part of early bulk shipments to USA. 

Aorus x570 Master - Newegg USA - 7/15/2019: 1629
Aorus x570 Master - Amazon USA - 12/27/2019: 1660


----------



## Cidious

All this weird crap is the reason I jumped from the Pro Wifi to the MEG Unify. A proven design from the ACE just a bit more matured. Bios is much better too. I really feel Gigabyte messed this series up with poor quality control and bad bios coding. I really wanted these boards to be good and pair with my Gaming OC GPU...


----------



## Alex0401

My i/d X570 Master:


----------



## Delta9k

Cidious said:


> All this weird crap is the reason I jumped from the Pro Wifi to the MEG Unify. A proven design from the ACE just a bit more matured. Bios is much better too. I really feel Gigabyte messed this series up with poor quality control and bad bios coding. I really wanted these boards to be good and pair with my Gaming OC GPU...


I remain cautiously optimistic. Still very happy with both my Masters - no issues at all. 

I also have a Unify - it is indeed a very nice board. Quite happy with it as well.


----------



## Illined

Well I bought an Asrock B450-PRO4 for the time being. I emailed the shop to ask what the standard procedure is: do they send it out to Gigabyte meaning I probably have to wait weeks on end or will they ship me a new board. I'll likely get an answer today and I have half a mind to ask them for store credit or a direct replacement with the MSI board.


It's a real hassle to replace the motherboard and I don't want to sit here in 6 months replacing the Gigabyte board once again. I had been having a few regrets about buying the Master due to how much it cost and how little you get in return for that price compared to the lower-end models.


----------



## GarfieId

SN1927xxxx I also habe the cold Boot Bug... seems a bad decision to move from Msi to gigabyte this time.
Sending back means no PC for this time, what a letdown :/


----------



## ManniX-ITA

bigcid10 said:


> I replaced it with a Noctua NH-D15
> solved the problem
> idle temps 28c , load 65c
> Done!


Nice!
It's an amazing cooler.



Cidious said:


> All this weird crap is the reason I jumped from the Pro Wifi to the MEG Unify. A proven design from the ACE just a bit more matured. Bios is much better too. I really feel Gigabyte messed this series up with poor quality control and bad bios coding. I really wanted these boards to be good and pair with my Gaming OC GPU...


Indeed good move.
I'm starting to sweat seeing all those boards dying like flies around me, LoL!


----------



## Master_Cyber

Now in January I bought a new PC, but I have a problem, when raising the frequency or activating XMP ([email protected]), a few days later the BIOS is reset.
I did stress tests with AIDA and I had no problem. My memory is Samsung B-die.

The BIOS is updated to the latest version (1.0.0.4 B). I put the memories in slots A2-B2.

I manually adjusted all times, increased the DRam voltage to 1.4V and SoC 1.15.

I've been testing this since last Friday, until today (3 days later) everything is fine, no problems.

But I will continue to analyze for a few more days.

Is it important to change VDDP and VDDG?

My setup:
AMD Ryzen 5 3600X | Asrock B450M Steel Legend | Adata XPG Spectrix D41 TUF 2x8GB DDR4 3000Mhz | MSI GTX 1050 AERO ITX | Corsair CX-430W | DeepCool Gammaxx GTE


----------



## rastaviper

Owner of the x570 Elite and I am considering my first M2 drive.
I run windows 10 from an evo 850 ssd, I have a hdd for extra storage and I am considering to add an M2 500gb just for running games from there.
Can it cause any conflicts to the ssd or hdd?

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Acertified

rastaviper said:


> Owner of the x570 Elite and I am considering my first M2 drive.
> I run windows 10 from an evo 850 ssd, I have a hdd for extra storage and I am considering to add an M2 500gb just for running games from there.
> Can it cause any conflicts to the ssd or hdd?
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


It wont cause any problems but you Wont notice any speed increase by running programs that are installed on the drive including games. I have a standard SATA WD Red 4TB, Gen 3 NVME and a Gen 4 NVME all running at the same time. I have done a lot of Benchmarks with my NVME Drives and also some SATA SSD drives on my system. My Gen 4 NVME is much, much faster when it comes to transferring Data and etc. but there is NO noticeable difference when running programs or games on it.


----------



## Illined

Received the Asrock replacement board today. Everything is working flawlessly with it, so it is now a confirmed X570 Master death. I have already sent the board in, hopefully it will arrive at the shop on wednesday and is looked at by fridayevening. Through e-mail and through a post-it I attached to the Master's box, I have requested not to receive a direct replacement, but rather be able to choose a different board.


The Master is a high-end board, but the build quality to me seems subpar. Thermal pads that should be replaced by the user to gain better chipset temperatures, coil whine coming from the board, the (now resolved) chipsetfan speed and a series of lacking BIOS-updates (I was still on 1.0.0.3ABBA) make me believe that Gigabyte may have dropped the ball on this. I guess this is the downside to being an early adopter. I will opt for the MSI X570 Unify. Should the store decide to ship the Master out to me anyway, I will sell it online and buy the Unify myself.


What is the most funny to me is that now on a B450 board I am getting speeds up to 4.517Ghz single core and 4.4Ghz allcore. RAM overclocking is the same as it was on the Master (which it should since the memory controller is on the CPU) and overall the UEFI is more userfriendly. I'm almost starting to wonder why I ever spent 420 euro on a motherboard to begin with (aside from the fact of getting 3 M.2 slots).


----------



## proav09

Master_Cyber said:


> Now in January I bought a new PC, but I have a problem, when raising the frequency or activating XMP ([email protected]), a few days later the BIOS is reset.
> 
> I did stress tests with AIDA and I had no problem. My memory is Samsung B-die.
> 
> 
> 
> The BIOS is updated to the latest version (1.0.0.4 B). I put the memories in slots A2-B2.
> 
> 
> 
> I manually adjusted all times, increased the DRam voltage to 1.4V and SoC 1.15.
> 
> 
> 
> I've been testing this since last Friday, until today (3 days later) everything is fine, no problems.
> 
> 
> 
> But I will continue to analyze for a few more days.
> 
> 
> 
> Is it important to change VDDP and VDDG?
> 
> 
> 
> My setup:
> 
> AMD Ryzen 5 3600X | Asrock B450M Steel Legend | Adata XPG Spectrix D41 TUF 2x8GB DDR4 3000Mhz | MSI GTX 1050 AERO ITX | Corsair CX-430W | DeepCool Gammaxx GTE


I have the same bug. Tried setting vddp and vddg values manually and worked for 4 days without problem (no reset, no cold boot etc) . Today the cold boot bug hit again (fortunately bios hasn't reset itself) . Everything works as intended once booted though. I wonder if I made a mistake choosing gigabyte mb. 

Trimis de pe al meu SM-G965F folosind Tapatalk


----------



## Master_Cyber

proav09 said:


> I have the same bug. Tried setting vddp and vddg values manually and worked for 4 days without problem (no reset, no cold boot etc) . Today the cold boot bug hit again (fortunately bios hasn't reset itself) . Everything works as intended once booted though. I wonder if I made a mistake choosing gigabyte mb.
> 
> Trimis de pe al meu SM-G965F folosind Tapatalk


If the BIOS has not been reset, how do you know that the cold boot bug has been hit again? What happened?

This problem is not with Gigabyte, I have Asrock and it happens too.
It seems to be a problem with BIOS 1.0.0.4 B.


----------



## rastaviper

Acertified said:


> It wont cause any problems but you Wont notice any speed increase by running programs that are installed on the drive including games. I have a standard SATA WD Red 4TB, Gen 3 NVME and a Gen 4 NVME all running at the same time. I have done a lot of Benchmarks with my NVME Drives and also some SATA SSD drives on my system. My Gen 4 NVME is much, much faster when it comes to transferring Data and etc. but there is NO noticeable difference when running programs or games on it.


I don't care for any speed increase.
I just don't want to mess with my current disc setup and windows installation.
So I am only looking to add extra storage.
What sort of disc should I looke after?

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


----------



## proav09

Master_Cyber said:


> If the BIOS has not been reset, how do you know that the cold boot bug has been hit again? What happened?
> 
> 
> 
> This problem is not with Gigabyte, I have Asrock and it happens too.
> 
> It seems to be a problem with BIOS 1.0.0.4 B.


I think that I had the bug. Previous the bios would not always reset. Sometimes pc wouldn't post and had to force shutdown and power on, usually second try was successful. The bios reset occurred once per 2 or 3 even 4 days at best. 

Today I had the bug (I like to think is not hardware related and a firmware could fix it), pc refused to post and had to shutdown and power on 3 or 4 times (same patern) . After that it booted. It is true I had no bios reset, but as stated above the bios reset would not happen often before changing vddp and vddg values. 

If what you say is true, than I should wait for next agesa version. This couls be amd fault, which also sadness me and all people that have this problem. 

Trimis de pe al meu SM-G965F folosind Tapatalk


----------



## buffalo2102

Just get the M2 drive as you planned. You won't have any problems.


----------



## pschorr1123

rastaviper said:


> Owner of the x570 Elite and I am considering my first M2 drive.
> I run windows 10 from an evo 850 ssd, I have a hdd for extra storage and I am considering to add an M2 500gb just for running games from there.
> Can it cause any conflicts to the ssd or hdd?
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


It will not cause any conflicts even if you fill up all 3 m.2 slots.

However, if you are just looking for a game drive you might be better served by a cheaper sata ssd. Right now Newegg has the Crucial MX500 1 TB drive with free shipping for $99 plus tax 

link:https://www.newegg.com/crucial-mx50...-012720-Index-_-InternalSSDs-_-20156174-S2A1D


----------



## Acertified

rastaviper said:


> I don't care for any speed increase.
> I just don't want to mess with my current disc setup and windows installation.
> So I am only looking to add extra storage.
> What sort of disc should I looke after?
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


Depends on your budget. If you want a Gen4 NVME, I highly recommend the Corsair MP600. It's a great performing drive. Regular Firmware updates and very easy to use. The Heatsink also comes off very easy if you want to use the one provided with Gigabytes Motherboard. I had to do this because my GPU stuck out too far over the 1st M.2/NVME slot. If you are going NVME Gen3 or SSD then there are a ton of drives to select from. I am a big Samsung person but they do run more expensive than the other brands.


----------



## meridius

sounds like a few people moving from gigabyte to the MEG Unify, have i made a mistake getting the master ? I have not built it yet and i have always bought Asus motherboards using intel CPUs and this is my very first amd system, I am starting to think what to do.

never bought MSI to but this is starting to worry me if this master board is a good board or poor design or if people are just unlucky. also looked at the Asus ROG crosshair VIII Hero

all these baords are the same price just about here in teh uk give or take but i just dont know what to do.

seen this post 2d old
https://forum.level1techs.com/t/x570-master-no-power/152702


----------



## Delta9k

Like I mentioned in my last post - I am still very happy with both Masters in my stable, the oldest one was delivered on the 15th of July been in service ever since. No issues with either one.

And yep, I also have a Unify but, because I put my name on pre-order for a 3950x and was thinking it was not going to work out so I bought another 3800X - and then guess what ... Amazon ding'd my card sent me an email saying 3950X on the way... So, since I had an xtra CPU decided to see what that Unify is all about - I love the Zero RGB - the board appealed to me aesthetically and it was getting a good rap on the street. It is a decent board no doubt about it. I would have no issues picking either the Master or Unify again if I need another board.


----------



## rissie

I haven't had issues with my Master, too. Not sure why people are having so much trouble. Apart from the EDC bug which affects every board as far as I can tell and the slight lag in the bios from disabling CSM, I have had no issues.


----------



## Poloasis

No issue at all with the Master and the 3950x, yeah some lag in BIOS also after disabling CSM. The board is rock solid and stable while overclocked. This is also my first Gigabyte board from Asus.


----------



## rissie

The issues all with the "cold boot bug" just sounds like memory issues to me. I wonder what memory people with issues chose. I'm on the GSkill Trident Z Neos (just about always posts) Hynix c/d dies.


----------



## proav09

rissie said:


> The issues all with the "cold boot bug" just sounds like memory issues to me. I wonder what memory people with issues chose. I'm on the GSkill Trident Z Neos (just about always posts) Hynix c/d dies.


I have hyperx predator 3200 MHz with c die. I never had the chance to swap ram with something else, but I was tempted on buying something else. Wasn't sure if ram is the culprit seeing that it passes all stress test I've done. 

Trimis de pe al meu SM-G965F folosind Tapatalk


----------



## rissie

proav09 said:


> I have hyperx predator 3200 MHz with c die. I never had the chance to swap ram with something else, but I was tempted on buying something else. Wasn't sure if ram is the culprit seeing that it passes all stress test I've done.
> 
> Trimis de pe al meu SM-G965F folosind Tapatalk


Are you running XMP now or just went manual? And VDimm? Whatever it is, I hope you sort out your problems. I can understand how frustrating something that seems stable but not posting may be. Are you also having problems with running the stuff stock?


----------



## proav09

rissie said:


> Are you running XMP now or just went manual? And VDimm? Whatever it is, I hope you sort out your problems. I can understand how frustrating something that seems stable but not posting may be. Are you also having problems with running the stuff stock?


I did tested at stock, and had no problem (did not tested for a long time though, maybe I should). I had problems with xmp active and also manually OC using dram recommended data. But again, in all stress tests I didn't had any tiny error. I even oced the ram to 3600 MHz and had same bug as when using it at recommended oc value of 3200 MHz. In both situations my ram will pass all stress test but system had cold boot problems after a while. After more than six months since I got this build I've concluded is the ram compatibility or better said lack off. Hoping a new bios firmware fixes this or I will have to buy another kit of ram but don't know what to get. 

Trimis de pe al meu SM-G965F folosind Tapatalk


----------



## OmarAj

Master_Cyber said:


> Now in January I bought a new PC, but I have a problem, when raising the frequency or activating XMP ([email protected]), a few days later the BIOS is reset.
> I did stress tests with AIDA and I had no problem. My memory is Samsung B-die.
> 
> The BIOS is updated to the latest version (1.0.0.4 B). I put the memories in slots A2-B2.
> 
> I manually adjusted all times, increased the DRam voltage to 1.4V and SoC 1.15.
> 
> I've been testing this since last Friday, until today (3 days later) everything is fine, no problems.
> 
> But I will continue to analyze for a few more days.
> 
> Is it important to change VDDP and VDDG?
> 
> My setup:
> AMD Ryzen 5 3600X | Asrock B450M Steel Legend | Adata XPG Spectrix D41 TUF 2x8GB DDR4 3000Mhz | MSI GTX 1050 AERO ITX | Corsair CX-430W | DeepCool Gammaxx GTE


I had same cold boot problem changed VDDP VDDG in both AMD overclocking and CBS

Soc 1100
VDDP 1000
VDDG 950
Almost 2 months no reset


----------



## rastaviper

Acertified said:


> Depends on your budget. If you want a Gen4 NVME, I highly recommend the Corsair MP600. It's a great performing drive. Regular Firmware updates and very easy to use. The Heatsink also comes off very easy if you want to use the one provided with Gigabytes Motherboard. I had to do this because my GPU stuck out too far over the 1st M.2/NVME slot. If you are going NVME Gen3 or SSD then there are a ton of drives to select from. I am a big Samsung person but they do run more expensive than the other brands.


Thank you for your comment.

Just checking another parameter: is M2 sensitive about overclocking? Because I always enjoy using my system for some benchmarks with different ocing settings.

Also are there other parameters to take into account when considering compatibility of a M2? 

Maybe I should avoid any potential conflicts and proceed traditionally with a 1TB of ssd?

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Medizinmann

rastaviper said:


> Thank you for your comment.
> 
> Just checking another parameter: is M2 sensitive about overclocking? Because I always enjoy using my system for some benchmarks with different ocing settings.
> 
> Also are there other parameters to take into account when considering compatibility of a M2?
> 
> Maybe I should avoid any potential conflicts and proceed traditionally with a 1TB of ssd?
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


I am running 2 Samsung 970 EVO Plus ind RAID 0 and one Aorus Gen4 NVME @102-104MHz(on Aorus Xtreme) with no problem till now…the Samsung drives where installed in 07/2019.
I had an Intel 660p that died - don’t know if this was due to the FCLK OC or just a bad drive – but I replaced it with the Aorus Gen4 in 10/2019.

Greetings,
Medizinmann


----------



## Master_Cyber

OmarAj said:


> I had same cold boot problem changed VDDP VDDG in both AMD overclocking and CBS
> 
> Soc 1100
> VDDP 1000
> VDDG 950
> Almost 2 months no reset


I set the times and frequency manually, I increased the DRam voltage to 1.4V and SoC 1.15, I did not change VDDP and VDDG.
Today (after 4 days) the BIOS was reset at cold start.
Now I will try to change the VDDP and VDDG and then install the BIOS for agesa 1.0.0.3 ABB.

Sad = /


----------



## rastaviper

Medizinmann said:


> I am running 2 Samsung 970 EVO Plus ind RAID 0 and one Aorus Gen4 NVME @102-104MHz(on Aorus Xtreme) with no problem till now…the Samsung drives where installed in 07/2019.
> 
> I had an Intel 660p that died - don’t know if this was due to the FCLK OC or just a bad drive – but I replaced it with the Aorus Gen4 in 10/2019.
> 
> 
> 
> Greetings,
> 
> Medizinmann


I am reading that some NVMe drives need some small screws.
Are these coming with the motherboard or I have to buy them as extra?

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


----------



## pschorr1123

rissie said:


> I haven't had issues with my Master, too. Not sure why people are having so much trouble. Apart from the EDC bug which affects every board as far as I can tell and the slight lag in the bios from disabling CSM, I have had no issues.


I have been reading about people having issues from disabling CSM in bios. I have disabled CSM since launch on every bios since and have never had any lag in bios.

Could it only affect certain hardware setups or something?

IDK, any bios lag would annoy the hell out of me but perhaps because it only happens with certain hardware configs is the reason why the bios team can't come up with a proper fix.

Perhaps all affected by the CSM disabled bios lag could list their specs so that maybe some common denominators could stand out.


----------



## bluechris

rastaviper said:


> I am reading that some NVMe drives need some small screws.
> Are these coming with the motherboard or I have to buy them as extra?
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


They exist in your motherboard things, search for them. In my PRO i used also the adapters that was included in the motherboard to raise the nvme position because without them the heatsink with the thermal pad was far away from the nvme.


----------



## pschorr1123

rastaviper said:


> I am reading that some NVMe drives need some small screws.
> Are these coming with the motherboard or I have to buy them as extra?
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


They come with the motherboard so if you lose them your in for a bad time

My Master came with a couple extra. However, I don't think I needed it as the screw that holds down the heat-sink also secures the drive since it was a longer full sized one. (1180)


----------



## Nighthog

The cold-boot issues people constantly bicker about is Memory related. You board fails to train the memory on boot and resets settings. 

100% the case I can say with confidence at this moment. People just don't want to bother trying to fix it and just change boards. Small issues become big issues. 

Doesn't help the DRAM Calculator doesn't take notice that different brands of boards likes different settings for memory. They are quite accurate generally but they can and usually need tweaks for your particular board.

I've used my memory kit on 3 different boards and 2 cpu's and all needed different settings for best compatibility. No board wanted the same exact settings. Though the gigabyte boards I had were mostly similar the other brand of board was a different character entirely.

Just casually mentioning differences is they all wanted different procODT settings for boot. One board didn't want to boot with the memory with less than 53Ohm on Ryzen 1000 series while the other board was happy with 43Ohm. 

CAD_BUS settings need to be tweaked... I never see anyone mention CAD_BUS!!! 

CAD_BUS IS DAMN 90% OF YOUR ISSUE TO GET IT TO BOOT PROPERLY! Every board I've used need this different.
It's the [RZQ] values.
Gigabyte love [RZQ/6][RZQ/3][RZQ/1] & [RZQ/7][RZQ/3][RZQ/1] & [RZQ/7][RZQ/2][RZQ/1], numbers in this ballpark work best when using Micron rev.E memory. Other brands might need others but this is 99% true if you ask me if using this kind of memory on these boards.

I see often the [disabled][disabled][RZQ/X] used. It's literary horrible to boot with I've found out, training nightmare. 
Don't use it unless you for certain know it works with your brand of memory and motherboard. The usual case being ASUS & Samsung B-die. Everyone just copies it.


----------



## briank

OmarAj said:


> I had same cold boot problem changed VDDP VDDG in both AMD overclocking and CBS
> 
> Soc 1100
> VDDP 1000
> VDDG 950
> Almost 2 months no reset


Similar here. I had the cold boot problem with my B-die 3200CL14 ram (dual rank 2 x 16GB). The only thing that made it stable was manually setting the 1usmus Memory Calc settings, except I upped the termination resistances to 40 ohms. Also manually setting VDDG and VDDP manually in AMD Overclocking menu. Even XMP wasn't immune from the cold boot bug.

And yes I did update the CAD bus settings to [RZQ/6][RZQ/3][RZQ/1]. I had seen one of your posts earlier @Nighthog, thank you.


----------



## ManniX-ITA

No big problems for me either, so far 

No cold boot issues, the g.Skill Trident Z are a safe bet for compatibility.

I'm not that happy overall but I'm even that much disappointed.

BIOS can be improved and really hope it will.

So far most problems I had where due to trying to tweak and overclock.
It's messy and seems way over messy than ASUS and MSI are.

Yesterday did quite a lot of testing with the PBO 001 bug and with some profiles under load USB devices reconnected randomly.
It did happen previously, till I switched to LLC vCore Medium and LLC SoC Low.
Once I got back to the safe profile and rebooted into the main Windows installation I found out some were missing... this was new.
I was really worried some ports could have gone bad but luckily a re-plug brought them back to life.
Pretty sure this kind of problems are more on the board than on the AGESA but it's hard to tell.

Sure seems the MSI Unify is a nice board, smooth and safe overclocking. At least more than the AORUS line.
But I bought this one instead after reading quite a lot of complaints on Reddit and the MSI forums.
It's not immune from defects and there are a lot of quality issues there too.
Time will tell, if GB can catch up with the BIOS and put proper thermal pads this could be the best x570 all around.


----------



## ManniX-ITA

rastaviper said:


> Thank you for your comment.
> 
> Just checking another parameter: is M2 sensitive about overclocking? Because I always enjoy using my system for some benchmarks with different ocing settings.
> 
> Also are there other parameters to take into account when considering compatibility of a M2?
> 
> Maybe I should avoid any potential conflicts and proceed traditionally with a 1TB of ssd?
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


No you should really go M.2 NVME x4. Don't even think about a SATA SSD unless you have a specific reason to.

Didn't heard about any specific issue with M2A slot when overclocking.
In the unlikely case, you can always use the M2B which is connected to the x570 chipset.

Just avoid the M2C which is sharing the bandwidth with the SATA ports 5/6.
Unless both M2A and M2B are populated of course.

I will add a 2nd drive on M2B and I'll use the M2C with a third one for caching the SATA drives but this is an extreme scenario 
I have 4 SATA HDDs and 1 SATA SSD, no problems at all so far.
Just don't buy cheap and from a well known brand and you'll be fine.


----------



## pschorr1123

ManniX-ITA said:


> No you should really go M.2 NVME x4. Don't even think about a SATA SSD unless you have a specific reason to.
> 
> Didn't heard about any specific issue with M2A slot when overclocking.
> In the unlikely case, you can always use the M2B which is connected to the x570 chipset.
> 
> Just avoid the M2C which is sharing the bandwidth with the SATA ports 5/6.
> Unless both M2A and M2B are populated of course.
> 
> I will add a 2nd drive on M2B and I'll use the M2C with a third one for caching the SATA drives but this is an extreme scenario
> I have 4 SATA HDDs and 1 SATA SSD, no problems at all so far.
> Just don't buy cheap and from a well known brand and you'll be fine.


In my specific use case upgrading from 850 evo (sata) to 970 evo (nvme x4) there was no noticeable difference not even in boot time except for my crystal disk benchmarks ( which is kinda bs as it tests @ qd depth 32 when it should be QD 1 but then the numbers would be much smaller)

right now you can get 1TB sata ssd or 512 or less NVME for same price


Everyone's use case is different and you must consider your own use case and what's important to you when deciding on any upgrade.

The jump from HD to ssd was huge like day and night. Going from ssd to NVMEx4 not so much.

EDIT: Just be sure to research benchmarks on any drive before buying as there are some really slow garbage qlc drives that perform worse than HDs in some metrics.


----------



## ManniX-ITA

pschorr1123 said:


> In my specific use case upgrading from 850 evo (sata) to 970 evo (nvme x4) there was no noticeable difference not even in boot time except for my crystal disk benchmarks ( which is kinda bs as it tests @ qd depth 32 when it should be QD 1 but then the numbers would be much smaller)
> 
> right now you can get 1TB sata ssd or 512 or less NVME for same price
> 
> 
> Everyone's use case is different and you must consider your own use case and what's important to you when deciding on any upgrade.
> 
> The jump from HD to ssd was huge like day and night. Going from ssd to NVMEx4 not so much.
> 
> EDIT: Just be sure to research benchmarks on any drive before buying as there are some really slow garbage qlc drives that perform worse than HDs in some metrics.


I had an 850 Pro SATA before the 970 Pro and yes the boot time if it became faster it wasn't noticeable.
If you boot your PC and just open Office sure... but why buying an x570 board then? 

I play sometimes EFT with some friends and my 970 Pro with this system where it shines loads the map 3-5 seconds before anyone with a SATA SSD.
It's not much but think about games which are loading the map dynamically while you play; it's probably a 100ms stuttering with SATA versus 5ms with NVME.
Had to move some games from the 860 QVO to the 970 Pro because of noticeably slower loading times and especially damn micro stuttering.

But there are many other reasons for this setup to go NVME:
- Your virtual memory page file and hibernation file sits on the system drive, when are used the difference is huge
- Direct connection to CPU, no bandwidth sharing with other PCIe devices or SoC attached ports. It's noticeable when you copy files from another SATA drive or external USB device at high speed, no bogging down if you need to do something else in parallel and no IO slowdown.
- The protocol itself is lightweight compare to SATA, less main CPU cycles are wasted


----------



## pschorr1123

ManniX-ITA said:


> I had an 850 Pro SATA before the 970 Pro and yes the boot time if it became faster it wasn't noticeable.
> If you boot your PC and just open Office sure... but why buying an x570 board then?
> 
> I play sometimes EFT with some friends and my 970 Pro with this system where it shines loads the map 3-5 seconds before anyone with a SATA SSD.
> It's not much but think about games which are loading the map dynamically while you play; it's probably a 100ms stuttering with SATA versus 5ms with NVME.
> Had to move some games from the 860 QVO to the 970 Pro because of noticeably slower loading times and especially damn micro stuttering.
> 
> But there are many other reasons for this setup to go NVME:
> - Your virtual memory page file and hibernation file sits on the system drive, when are used the difference is huge
> - Direct connection to CPU, no bandwidth sharing with other PCIe devices or SoC attached ports. It's noticeable when you copy files from another SATA drive or external USB device at high speed, no bogging down if you need to do something else in parallel and no IO slowdown.
> - The protocol itself is lightweight compare to SATA, less main CPU cycles are wasted



Valid points

The OP stated he was just going to use the drive for games and didn't want to reinstall Windows or anything like that. IMO he would be better served by more capacity vs speed

What is your opinion on the Optane drives? Other than being too expensive.


----------



## Acertified

rastaviper said:


> Thank you for your comment.
> 
> Just checking another parameter: is M2 sensitive about overclocking? Because I always enjoy using my system for some benchmarks with different ocing settings.
> 
> Also are there other parameters to take into account when considering compatibility of a M2?
> 
> Maybe I should avoid any potential conflicts and proceed traditionally with a 1TB of ssd?
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


My Boot times were cut in half simply going from a Gen3 NVME to a Gen4 NVME. I was using the Samsung 960 Pro as my boot drive and when I went to the Corsair MP600 1TB my Boot times literally were cut in half. I went from 17 seconds to 9 seconds. I have had ZERO compatibility issues with it and their is No need to tweak settings as it is extremely fast. The other advantage is the data transfer speeds were incredible. Extremely happy with it. Just make sure your BIOS settings have it set to GEN4. The only downside is that none of my programs or games run any faster with it. They all still run at the same speed as with my Samsung Gen3. I now have my Samsung 960 in the second slot and use it more as a Data drive now. Still a Great drive!


----------



## ManniX-ITA

Acertified said:


> My Boot times were cut in half simply going from a Gen3 NVME to a Gen4 NVME. I was using the Samsung 960 Pro as my boot drive and when I went to the Corsair MP600 1TB my Boot times literally were cut in half. I went from 17 seconds to 9 seconds. I have had ZERO compatibility issues with it and their is No need to tweak settings as it is extremely fast. The other advantage is the data transfer speeds were incredible. Extremely happy with it. Just make sure your BIOS settings have it set to GEN4. The only downside is that none of my programs or games run any faster with it. They all still run at the same speed as with my Samsung Gen3. I now have my Samsung 960 in the second slot and use it more as a Data drive now. Still a Great drive!


Nice, I was tempted but couldn't find a good deal during Black Friday.
Now I've read the Galax HOF Pro review at Guru3D and I got pretty excited 

I still would recommend an M.2 PCIe drive, maybe something cheap and slow and only x2. But I'd avoid SATA. Worst case one day can be recycled with an external USB enclosure.
Price wise the M.2 drives are getting cheaper the 2.5" form factor; which makes sense because the BOM price is much lower.

There are tons of quite decent Samsung and Intel M.2 drives new and used for bargain prices.
I just bought for caching an Intel 7600p 256GB for 27 euro 2nd hand on ebay. It's reliable and quite fast.
First cheap decent model SATA is the Crucial MX500 at 45 euro on Amazon.
The MX500 1TB is sold for about 115.
Few weeks ago the WD Black SN750 M.2 1TB was on Amazon Spain being offered for 100 euro.
No brainer for me, the use cases are not set in stone. Tomorrow the huge difference in speed can become handy.

Optane is a wonderful technology but too much expensive.
Tried to find a 2nd hand for caching but gave up.
The top speed for the cheap models is too much constrained.
The blazing access speed is amazing but also there, you need a use case, the right workload.
Otherwise it's just another damn nice value showing in benchmarks 
And cherry on top seems Intel and Micron stole the IP from one of the best engineers humanity had. Shame on them.


----------



## meridius

got my 3900x to go into the motherboard today so hoping to build it soon, the otehr motherboard was still a rev1.0 but number 300 so i will keep the 950 number baord just in case but i dont think anyone has had the rev 1.x yet

I just hope the ram i got works ok with this system as its the samsung ram 4x8gb as i bought some T-force 8pack dark rock ram as g-skill is just way way over priced here in the uk, double the price infact.


----------



## Master_Cyber

Nighthog said:


> The cold-boot issues people constantly bicker about is Memory related. You board fails to train the memory on boot and resets settings.
> 
> 100% the case I can say with confidence at this moment. People just don't want to bother trying to fix it and just change boards. Small issues become big issues.
> 
> Doesn't help the DRAM Calculator doesn't take notice that different brands of boards likes different settings for memory. They are quite accurate generally but they can and usually need tweaks for your particular board.
> 
> I've used my memory kit on 3 different boards and 2 cpu's and all needed different settings for best compatibility. No board wanted the same exact settings. Though the gigabyte boards I had were mostly similar the other brand of board was a different character entirely.
> 
> Just casually mentioning differences is they all wanted different procODT settings for boot. One board didn't want to boot with the memory with less than 53Ohm on Ryzen 1000 series while the other board was happy with 43Ohm.
> 
> CAD_BUS settings need to be tweaked... I never see anyone mention CAD_BUS!!!
> 
> CAD_BUS IS DAMN 90% OF YOUR ISSUE TO GET IT TO BOOT PROPERLY! Every board I've used need this different.
> It's the [RZQ] values.
> Gigabyte love [RZQ/6][RZQ/3][RZQ/1] & [RZQ/7][RZQ/3][RZQ/1] & [RZQ/7][RZQ/2][RZQ/1], numbers in this ballpark work best when using Micron rev.E memory. Other brands might need others but this is 99% true if you ask me if using this kind of memory on these boards.
> 
> I see often the [disabled][disabled][RZQ/X] used. It's literary horrible to boot with I've found out, training nightmare.
> Don't use it unless you for certain know it works with your brand of memory and motherboard. The usual case being ASUS & Samsung B-die. Everyone just copies it.


Hello friend, I manually put this configuration in my BIOS, including CAD_BUS (24-20-20-24), procODT 40, Dram Voltage 1.4V, SoC 1.1, RTT (Off, Off, RZQ/5)
What do you think?

My motherboard is Asrock B450M Steel Legend

I have a BIOS reset in cold start every 4 days or less


----------



## bigcid10

pschorr1123 said:


> I have been reading about people having issues from disabling CSM in bios. I have disabled CSM since launch on every bios since and have never had any lag in bios.
> 
> Could it only affect certain hardware setups or something?
> 
> IDK, any bios lag would annoy the hell out of me but perhaps because it only happens with certain hardware configs is the reason why the bios team can't come up with a proper fix.
> 
> Perhaps all affected by the CSM disabled bios lag could list their specs so that maybe some common denominators could stand out.


those people are trying to run windows 3.11 for workgoups on a x570 master ,lol


----------



## Ranguvar

Master_Cyber said:


> Hello friend, I manually put this configuration in my BIOS, including CAD_BUS (24-20-20-24), procODT 40, Dram Voltage 1.4V, SoC 1.1, RTT (Off, Off, RZQ/5)
> What do you think?
> 
> My motherboard is Asrock B450M Steel Legend
> 
> I have a BIOS reset in cold start every 4 days or less


Man he just spelled out, try the RZQ values he put.


----------



## SamfisherAnD

pschorr1123 said:


> Valid points
> 
> The OP stated he was just going to use the drive for games and didn't want to reinstall Windows or anything like that. IMO he would be better served by more capacity vs speed
> 
> What is your opinion on the Optane drives? Other than being too expensive.


Optane drives were never meant for consumer storage anyway, and were made for vastly different workloads than regular SSDs.


----------



## SamfisherAnD

ChristianHP said:


> That actually makes sense, thank you.
> 
> I was worried that I am running a pretty aggressive fan curve (ramp up when reaching 70C) on my case fans in SIV. Is the PCH fan even detected by SIV?
> https://www.overclock.net/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=321550&thumb=1


PCH is detected by SIV, but you cannot control it. Only SpeedFan in the BIOS can.


----------



## Medizinmann

ManniX-ITA said:


> Nice, I was tempted but couldn't find a good deal during Black Friday.
> Now I've read the Galax HOF Pro review at Guru3D and I got pretty excited
> 
> I still would recommend an M.2 PCIe drive, maybe something cheap and slow and only x2. But I'd avoid SATA. Worst case one day can be recycled with an external USB enclosure.
> Price wise the M.2 drives are getting cheaper the 2.5" form factor; which makes sense because the BOM price is much lower.
> 
> There are tons of quite decent Samsung and Intel M.2 drives new and used for bargain prices.
> I just bought for caching an Intel 7600p 256GB for 27 euro 2nd hand on ebay. It's reliable and quite fast.
> First cheap decent model SATA is the Crucial MX500 at 45 euro on Amazon.
> The MX500 1TB is sold for about 115.
> Few weeks ago the WD Black SN750 M.2 1TB was on Amazon Spain being offered for 100 euro.
> No brainer for me, the use cases are not set in stone. Tomorrow the huge difference in speed can become handy.
> 
> Optane is a wonderful technology but too much expensive.
> Tried to find a 2nd hand for caching but gave up.
> The top speed for the cheap models is too much constrained.
> The blazing access speed is amazing but also there, you need a use case, the right workload.
> Otherwise it's just another damn nice value showing in benchmarks
> And cherry on top seems Intel and Micron stole the IP from one of the best engineers humanity had. Shame on them.


I would always advice to use Samsungs newer drives and only MLC or TLC – avoid QLC.:thumb:
Don’t use Intel Consumer SSDs as they are just plain crap – they are cheap but slow and die easy.:thumbsdow
I just wouldn’t save money in the wrong place (don’t kniow if this a good translation to the well known German idiom – you know what I mean )…

Optane and Data Center drives are a total different thing though.

Another argument for NVME is saving space – this was one reason I opted for 3x2TB NVMEs and dropped SATA altogether in my build.

Gen4 drives are nice - but we don't know much about longevity right now - but should be much better than the crappy Intel QLC drives…
In this context I am looking forward to the new PCIe Gen4 Samsung SSDs...as they claim they never die...:thinking: We will see.

Greetings,
Medizinmann


----------



## Master_Cyber

Nighthog said:


> The cold-boot issues people constantly bicker about is Memory related. You board fails to train the memory on boot and resets settings.
> 
> 100% the case I can say with confidence at this moment. People just don't want to bother trying to fix it and just change boards. Small issues become big issues.
> 
> Doesn't help the DRAM Calculator doesn't take notice that different brands of boards likes different settings for memory. They are quite accurate generally but they can and usually need tweaks for your particular board.
> 
> I've used my memory kit on 3 different boards and 2 cpu's and all needed different settings for best compatibility. No board wanted the same exact settings. Though the gigabyte boards I had were mostly similar the other brand of board was a different character entirely.
> 
> Just casually mentioning differences is they all wanted different procODT settings for boot. One board didn't want to boot with the memory with less than 53Ohm on Ryzen 1000 series while the other board was happy with 43Ohm.
> 
> CAD_BUS settings need to be tweaked... I never see anyone mention CAD_BUS!!!
> 
> CAD_BUS IS DAMN 90% OF YOUR ISSUE TO GET IT TO BOOT PROPERLY! Every board I've used need this different.
> It's the [RZQ] values.
> Gigabyte love [RZQ/6][RZQ/3][RZQ/1] & [RZQ/7][RZQ/3][RZQ/1] & [RZQ/7][RZQ/2][RZQ/1], numbers in this ballpark work best when using Micron rev.E memory. Other brands might need others but this is 99% true if you ask me if using this kind of memory on these boards.
> 
> I see often the [disabled][disabled][RZQ/X] used. It's literary horrible to boot with I've found out, training nightmare.
> Don't use it unless you for certain know it works with your brand of memory and motherboard. The usual case being ASUS & Samsung B-die. Everyone just copies it.





Ranguvar said:


> Man he just spelled out, try the RZQ values he put.


I don't think I read the last paragraph he wrote :doh:

I didn't find the alternative RZQ on my motherboard.

Is correct? (I am new to working in the BIOS).


----------



## pschorr1123

Master_Cyber said:


> I don't think I read the last paragraph he wrote :doh:
> 
> I didn't find the alternative RZQ on my motherboard.
> 
> Is correct? (I am new to working in the BIOS).


Did you download Tiaphoon Burner to read the SPD of your RAM to determine which IC's your RAM actually has? Everything is dependent on which RAM ICs you have. I saw your timings of 16,18,18,18 in your OP so you do not have Samsung B-dies, that's for sure!

Also you are supposed to use Tiaphoon Burner to view report in nano seconds then save as a HTM file so that you can import that directly into the DRAM Calc. (or you can manually enter but only after at least saving the screen shot of the TB read out.)

Better instructions here:https://old.reddit.com/r/Amd/comments/cdneto/overclocking_your_memory_from_one_newbie_to/

Also after you find out exactly which Memory ICs you have you may want to head over to the Asrock B450 (your MB) and ask someone there with your RAM and bios version for a copy of their settings as that will give you a good starting point.

However, all silicon is different so don't expect 100% stability using someone else's settings

On my daughter's 2600 build which had crappy hynix ics I could not get it to pass mem test hcl until I changed rtt park. It was a 3200 kit failed at 2666 until I set Rtt Park then was stable at 2800. Sure I could have gotten it higher but I lack the patience and was more interested in stability.

EDIT: The "Alternate RZQ Settings" are not something you enter but are alternate settings to use if the main ones you entered are unstable so there is only 1 rtt park, rtt nom,Rtt WR ProcODT will be found towards bottom of page where you enter other main timings(ie 16,18,18,18,49, etc)


----------



## Booty Die

*Dropped 20° on chipset after thermal paste.*

So I finally decided to remove the thermal pad on my X570 Aorus Elite chipset.
The chipset used to run at 68°C and stay at this temperature, with fans ramping up under load (balanced profile). 
After applying some leftover MX-4 my maximum load temperatures have dropped to low 50°C 's, with fans never spinning up (balanced profile). 

I also noticed my thermal pad had a small hole in it where it was melted(?) or at least stuck on my chipset. Had to scrape it off. 
Not sure if I would recommend doing this because I doubt these improved temperatures bring any performance benefit.
But if you're bored and have some leftover quality thermal paste u might aswell repaste your chipset to increase the longevity of your build and chipset fans. 

I have included pictures, you only have to remove 4 spring-loaded screws on the back. 
Make sure when you tighten them back up to do it evenly to avoid cracking the chipset.


----------



## Marius A

Booty Die said:


> So I finally decided to remove the thermal pad on my X570 Aorus Elite chipset.
> The chipset used to run at 68°C and stay at this temperature, with fans ramping up under load (balanced profile).
> After applying some leftover MX-4 my maximum load temperatures have dropped to low 50°C 's, with fans never spinning up (balanced profile).
> 
> I also noticed my thermal pad had a small hole in it where it was melted(?) or at least stuck on my chipset. Had to scrape it off.
> Not sure if I would recommend doing this because I doubt these improved temperatures bring any performance benefit.
> But if you're bored and have some leftover quality thermal paste u might aswell repaste your chipset to increase the longevity of your build and chipset fans.
> 
> I have included pictures, you only have to remove 4 spring-loaded screws on the back.
> Make sure when you tighten them back up to do it evenly to avoid cracking the chipset.


HI mate how thick is the thermalpad on the chipset? 1.5mm same as the nvme thermalpads?what dimension lenght and weidth 40x40mm?


----------



## dansi

That pad looks terrible.
Gigabyte marketing about some 1.5mm lard crap on the vrm 
But the hell missed this!

Anyway, there are 2 chipset readings, 1 by AMD and 1 by Giga ITE sensor.
Despite earlier replies, IMO both are important.
The hypothesis is AMD sensor is inside the X570 chipset, while ITE is somewhere on the PCB

AMD is 10C higher and into uncomfortable range here.
Bloody giga monkey


----------



## pschorr1123

dansi said:


> That pad looks terrible.
> Gigabyte marketing about some 1.5mm lard crap on the vrm
> But the hell missed this!
> 
> Anyway, there are 2 chipset readings, 1 by AMD and 1 by Giga ITE sensor.
> Despite earlier replies, IMO both are important.
> The hypothesis is AMD sensor is inside the X570 chipset, while ITE is somewhere on the PCB
> 
> AMD is 10C higher and into uncomfortable range here.
> Bloody giga monkey


You are correct about both being important. Before I replaced my thermal pad the delta between the 2 was just under 20 degrees now its down to 8.


----------



## meridius

Booty Die said:


> So I finally decided to remove the thermal pad on my X570 Aorus Elite chipset.
> The chipset used to run at 68°C and stay at this temperature, with fans ramping up under load (balanced profile).
> After applying some leftover MX-4 my maximum load temperatures have dropped to low 50°C 's, with fans never spinning up (balanced profile).
> 
> I also noticed my thermal pad had a small hole in it where it was melted(?) or at least stuck on my chipset. Had to scrape it off.
> Not sure if I would recommend doing this because I doubt these improved temperatures bring any performance benefit.
> But if you're bored and have some leftover quality thermal paste u might aswell repaste your chipset to increase the longevity of your build and chipset fans.
> 
> I have included pictures, you only have to remove 4 spring-loaded screws on the back.
> Make sure when you tighten them back up to do it evenly to avoid cracking the chipset.



Hi there could you tell us what version motherboard you got, the number is next to the sound caps at the back bottom. Could i ask was there any thermal water marks on the back of the motherboard when you took off the heat plate, there is images here that show this. how long have you used the board.

Was it easy to take the back plate off did the thermal pads on the backplate stay in place and would it not effect how good they make contact when you took the plate off and back on again, meaning a good contact is lost. or are they stuck to the motherboard

thanks


----------



## dansi

A heaty chipset is a concern over long term. Sigh i expect my master chipset to fail within 3 years, now that its installed and troublesome to dismantle.

I wonder if other vendors amd chipset temp are?


----------



## serialtoon

Oof, my board is 00852. Not dead (yet). Still working just fine.


----------



## Rapidian

My Aorus Master is number 00189. I bought it on August 10, 2019 at Micro Center. I've never had any problems with it. It's been really great. Memory overclocking with the Samsung B-dies I have is really good. I'm at 32 Gb and have them tweaked at 3800 MT/s. I didn't push further than the CL16 because all seems stable.


----------



## Speedster159

bluechris said:


> You can join our club of early adopters of x570 GIGABYTE mobos that died with no reason. Slowly but stable more and more need to rma their mobos from the 1st manufacturer batches.
> I had that feeling when i did rma my pro non WiFi version before some months.
> What i had seen was that the production number (the last digits in the power plug sticker) in that mb was with 3 digits.
> The replacement is a 4 digit one and no matter what i do to it just works.
> My advice to people that after a power unplug loose their bios settings or anything crazy is to rma them with latest batches.


My X570 Pro Wifi ATX used to reset it's BIOS when I unplugged it, but I just replaced the CMOS battery that came with it and now it's fine...

So I have no idea what you're talking about that being a basis for RMA.


----------



## rastaviper

pschorr1123 said:


> In my specific use case upgrading from 850 evo (sata) to 970 evo (nvme x4) there was no noticeable difference not even in boot time except for my crystal disk benchmarks ( which is kinda bs as it tests @ qd depth 32 when it should be QD 1 but then the numbers would be much smaller)
> 
> right now you can get 1TB sata ssd or 512 or less NVME for same price
> 
> 
> Everyone's use case is different and you must consider your own use case and what's important to you when deciding on any upgrade.
> 
> The jump from HD to ssd was huge like day and night. Going from ssd to NVMEx4 not so much.
> 
> EDIT: Just be sure to research benchmarks on any drive before buying as there are some really slow garbage qlc drives that perform worse than HDs in some metrics.






ManniX-ITA said:


> No you should really go M.2 NVME x4. Don't even think about a SATA SSD unless you have a specific reason to.
> 
> Didn't heard about any specific issue with M2A slot when overclocking.
> In the unlikely case, you can always use the M2B which is connected to the x570 chipset.
> 
> Just avoid the M2C which is sharing the bandwidth with the SATA ports 5/6.
> Unless both M2A and M2B are populated of course.
> 
> I will add a 2nd drive on M2B and I'll use the M2C with a third one for caching the SATA drives but this is an extreme scenario
> I have 4 SATA HDDs and 1 SATA SSD, no problems at all so far.
> Just don't buy cheap and from a well known brand and you'll be fine.


Valid point guys, all of them.

I am considering this model:
https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B07MH2P5ZD/ref=cm_sw_r_fm_apa_i_41MmEbDYJHF7Q

And what is this M2A, M2B etc?
Slots?
I have just an ssd and a normal hard drive currently connected, but these are connected through sata.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


----------



## bluechris

Speedster159 said:


> My X570 Pro Wifi ATX used to reset it's BIOS when I unplugged it, but I just replaced the CMOS battery that came with it and now it's fine...
> 
> 
> 
> So I have no idea what you're talking about that being a basis for RMA.


Ohhh cool info, i never thought that really and the guys here that have the reset bug can try it for sure.


----------



## L.Thorne

bluechris said:


> Ohhh cool info, i never thought that really and the guys here that have the reset bug can try it for sure.


Bummer, as a precaution I guess I should have replaced the battery before the build. Don't know if this is battery related or not, but I suffer from irregular CMOS resets whilst resuming from sleep w/ Master #00273. I use plain vanilla sleep; hibernation, hybrid sleep and fast boot disabled. Sometimes resume from sleep just fails and reboot goes nicely back to Windows. But sometimes it doesn't and result is cleared BIOS. It used to happen every time in the beginning but then I enabled PSU dummy load in BIOS, which improved my situation a lot. So far I've given up with any OC and I'm running all default settings, except XMP. I've always thought that sleep state provides PSU power to CMOS and battery is irrelevant. But given all the problems this board has, it may not be the case.

Once I dropped to backup BIOS when resume from sleep failed and that was quite an experience for the first time. There's no way to know that you are in backup BIOS unless you check the tiny motherboard LED. Gigabyte's manual is pathetic, very unhelpful, in providing instructions what you should do next if backup BIOS in use.

Problem with battery replacement now is location of the battery. My GPU is water cooled and I really hesitate to plug it out to replace the battery underneath. I guess it might be doable without removing GPU but I have some plumbing going to chipset block from the GPU, so there's not very much room for fingers.

Hwinfo show VBAT from both of the ITE probe chips, but they are never the same. Voltage is always over 3 V but I' don't know if those readings can be trusted.


----------



## Medizinmann

rastaviper said:


> Valid point guys, all of them.
> 
> I am considering this model:
> https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B07MH2P5ZD/ref=cm_sw_r_fm_apa_i_41MmEbDYJHF7Q
> 
> And what is this M2A, M2B etc?
> Slots?
> I have just an ssd and a normal hard drive currently connected, but these are connected through sata.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


You got two M.2-Slots for two NVME drives on your board named M2A and M2B - with only one drive I would put it in M2A.

The WD Black drives seem to be okay - after the tests I read - IMHO just avoid QLC drives at all costs - AFAIK the WD Black uses TLC and a SLC Cache.

Greetings,
Medizinmann


----------



## L.Thorne

rastaviper said:


> Valid point guys, all of them.
> 
> I am considering this model:
> https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B07MH2P5ZD/ref=cm_sw_r_fm_apa_i_41MmEbDYJHF7Q
> 
> And what is this M2A, M2B etc?
> Slots?
> I have just an ssd and a normal hard drive currently connected, but these are connected through sata.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


Unless you are in a very tight budget, I advise strongly against 500 GB model. If you think of the size of games nowadays, like the latest CoD, which is 170 GB or so, I'd suggest to have a minimum of 1 TB.

I have this as a scondary drive, and so far it seems to be quite all right. It has made quite good results in reviews as well.


----------



## Nighthog

Master_Cyber said:


> I don't think I read the last paragraph he wrote :doh:
> 
> I didn't find the alternative RZQ on my motherboard.
> 
> Is correct? (I am new to working in the BIOS).


I haven't used ASRock motherboards so I don't know their behaviour or settings they prefer. They have their quirks & limits I've seen from results shared around on the net.

In the end it's trial and error going through the settings to see what works in the end.

It took me months to a year to figure out what the Gigabyte boards likes for kinds of settings. I started from scratch.
You find the preferred settings when you try to reach more extreme results. You keep edging the limits higher and higher when the stuff is correct. Issues become less.

Low frequency and relaxed timings aren't usually too picky about what you use unless it's completely off.
You should check out if your kit really is B-die. Looking at the timings it looks like it might not be.


----------



## apxitektop

Hi, Im very disappointed))), some time ago, Im bought a used motherboard - aorus master x570, and I think - did not working cose the seller left for himself) - MBIOS module,
see on the picture.
Can this MB work without this removable module mBios, the main bios is located only in this module?


----------



## L.Thorne

apxitektop said:


> Hi, Im very disappointed))), some time ago, Im bought a used motherboard - aorus master x570, and I think - did not working cose the seller left for himself) - MBIOS module,
> see on the picture.
> Can this MB work without this removable module mBios, the main bios is located only in this module?


Holy cow, you were seriously screwed, man! Don't know the answer, though. I guess that in theory it might work with the backup BIOS but don't know if the board requires at least some sort of presence of a chip in the primary BIOS socket.

Let's assume you have no means to return the board to seller and get your money back with a sincere apology. Have you tried to boot it up? Can you see any codes in the debug LED display? Have you tried to manually set the BIOS selection switch to backup? See manual page 23.


----------



## apxitektop

Thx so much, I can’t return, I live in Ukraine and everything is much more expensive here, often 150-200% (electronics, cars) than in the USA and the EU,
delivery was only in the USA,
By marking the module, I found here info:
MX25U12873F
1.8V, 128M-BIT [x 1/x 2/x 4]
CMOS MXSMIO®
(SERIAL MULTI I/O)
FLASH MEMORY
https://www.macronix.com/Lists/Datasheet/Attachments/7446/MX25U12873F, 1.8V, 128Mb, v1.2.pdf
On the ebay this module cost only 5 dollars)), but I need firmware for this module

P.S.
I don’t want to take risks yet I don’t know the answer whether I can work without this module)
and cose I have only one a 3900x processor ))


----------



## Medizinmann

apxitektop said:


> Hi, Im very disappointed))), some time ago, Im bought a used motherboard - aorus master x570, and I think - did not working cose the seller left for himself) - MBIOS module,
> see on the picture.
> Can this MB work without this removable module mBios, the main bios is located only in this module?


Well you could try…as this board has dual BIOS it might well be that there is a 2nd Chip somewhere soldered to the board...most probably the ic with the blue dot right next to it... 

You could also ask the folks here….

http://www.bios-chip24.com/epages/63730052.sf/en_GB/?ObjectPath=Categories

...or Gigabyte directly if they sell this chip separately.

Greetings,
Medizinmann


----------



## rastaviper

L.Thorne said:


> Unless you are in a very tight budget, I advise strongly against 500 GB model. If you think of the size of games nowadays, like the latest CoD, which is 170 GB or so, I'd suggest to have a minimum of 1 TB.
> 
> 
> 
> I have this as a scondary drive, and so far it seems to be quite all right. It has made quite good results in reviews as well.


Nice choice mate, but I don't want to invest so much at the moment.
I wish there was a way to get a fast M2 for 1TB at under 100€, but it's not possible, so the other option is to get the WD that I was mentioning earlier.

What do u think of the Crucial P1? It's Gen 3, write speed at 1700mb/sec, read 2000mb/sec
1tb is around 105-115€.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


----------



## L.Thorne

apxitektop said:


> Thx so much, I can’t return, I live in Ukraine and everything is much more expensive here, often 150-200% (electronics, cars) than in the USA and the EU,
> delivery was only in the USA,
> By marking the module, I found here info:
> MX25U12873F
> 1.8V, 128M-BIT [x 1/x 2/x 4]
> CMOS MXSMIO®
> (SERIAL MULTI I/O)
> FLASH MEMORY
> https://www.macronix.com/Lists/Datasheet/Attachments/7446/MX25U12873F, 1.8V, 128Mb, v1.2.pdf
> On the ebay this module cost only 5 dollars)), but I need firmware for this module
> 
> P.S.
> I don’t want to take risks yet I don’t know the answer whether I can work without this module)
> and cose I have only one a 3900x processor ))


Ok, then I suggest you spend another 5 dollars and buy the chip. You can flash the firmware yourself with the motherboard without even installing the CPU! Search for Q-Flash PLus instructions in the manual and this thread. There's been plenty of discussion. All you need is a USB drive formatted correctly and a BIOS file named correctly and then press of the Q-Flash button in the io-panel.


----------



## apxitektop

big request))
take a detailed photo of the marking of this AORUS MASTER module. On the screen with the video, not everything is visible because there is a blue spot


----------



## pschorr1123

rastaviper said:


> Valid point guys, all of them.
> 
> I am considering this model:
> https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B07MH2P5ZD/ref=cm_sw_r_fm_apa_i_41MmEbDYJHF7Q
> 
> And what is this M2A, M2B etc?
> Slots?
> I have just an ssd and a normal hard drive currently connected, but these are connected through sata.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


M2A,M2B,M2C are just the m.2 slot labels. A is at the top and comes off the CPU while B and C come off the Chipset however, when C is populated with a X4 nvme you lose sata 4,5 (last 2 ports, numbering starts at 0)


----------



## Medizinmann

rastaviper said:


> Nice choice mate, but I don't want to invest so much at the moment.
> I wish there was a way to get a fast M2 for 1TB at under 100€, but it's not possible, so the other option is to get the WD that I was mentioning earlier.
> 
> What do u think of the Crucial P1? It's Gen 3, write speed at 1700mb/sec, read 2000mb/sec
> 1tb is around 105-115€.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


I would avoid QLC!!!!

How about this one…
https://www.legitreviews.com/sabrent-rocket-1tb-ssd-review-tlc-nand-flash_217101

It is around 120€.
https://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B07LGF54XR?tag=mdpede-21

Greetings,
Medizinmann


----------



## L.Thorne

rastaviper said:


> Nice choice mate, but I don't want to invest so much at the moment.
> I wish there was a way to get a fast M2 for 1TB at under 100€, but it's not possible, so the other option is to get the WD that I was mentioning earlier.
> 
> What do u think of the Crucial P1? It's Gen 3, write speed at 1700mb/sec, read 2000mb/sec
> 1tb is around 105-115€.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


I think P1 is QLC and therefore I wouldn't recommend it as a first choice. It's cheap though, for a 1 TB drive. Hard choice, but at the end of the day I'd prefer storage space over uncertainty of QLC quality and low endurance rating. I quess P1 has 5 year warranty so, in real-life scenario it's probably quite reliable too.


----------



## pschorr1123

apxitektop said:


> Hi, Im very disappointed))), some time ago, Im bought a used motherboard - aorus master x570, and I think - did not working cose the seller left for himself) - MBIOS module,
> see on the picture.
> Can this MB work without this removable module mBios, the main bios is located only in this module?


You should be able to flip the switches in the top right corner. Set them both to the 2 position this will force manual bios selection and tell the board to use the 2nd bios.

Also GB should be able to send you another main bios chip for a few $, just another recovery option with this board.

The top switch in pic sets bios mode default is set to 1 and board randomly chooses which bios you boot from (very annoying)

The bottom one is bios selection 1 or 2


----------



## Mastakony

rastaviper said:


> Nice choice mate, but I don't want to invest so much at the moment.
> I wish there was a way to get a fast M2 for 1TB at under 100€, but it's not possible, so the other option is to get the WD that I was mentioning earlier.
> 
> What do u think of the Crucial P1? It's Gen 3, write speed at 1700mb/sec, read 2000mb/sec
> 1tb is around 105-115€.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


Great Choice!!!:specool:

I got one Cruicial P1 1To (CT1000P1SSD8) for games and one MP510 240Go (Gen 3) for system...
If you don't use your computer to work with constant access disc I/O, you really don't care about gen4...
I never reached those cheaty speed and I really don't need it...

The thing is "nVME rocks" cuz you just destroy the 500MB limit of all SSD SATA...

The choice is yours....:thumb:


----------



## GarfieId

*Cold Boot Bug - Experience*

For the ones who also have the cold boot bug... and still believe it is the RAM they have.

I replaced the board (aorus pro) with a new one and the bug is gone - for now.
I suppose that a lot of boards have that problem and sometimes some bios adjustments help to make it quite stable, but it seems a hardware problem and they should be prepared for future instability.

I hope that the new board will work and not die like others do - it is also a board from an early production batch (no choice for me)


----------



## GarfieId

*M2 slot on x570 pro and cooler*

I have a m2 ssd and the cooler that is provided with the board has 2 mm distance to the ssd so it is useless.
I suppose clever users already have a solution for that  ?!


----------



## bigcid10

Mastakony said:


> Great Choice!!!:specool:
> 
> I got one Cruicial P1 1To (CT1000P1SSD8) for games and one MP510 240Go (Gen 3) for system...
> If you don't use your computer to work with constant access disc I/O, you really don't care about gen4...
> I never reached those cheaty speed and I really don't need it...
> 
> The thing is "nVME rocks" cuz you just destroy the 500MB limit of all SSD SATA...
> 
> The choice is yours....:thumb:


yes ,you do need it!!
that's the motto of the PC OCer

"spend money on PC's that you don't have and build what you don't need"

back in 1996 ,I remember telling my boss about the new DSL internet 
he was like "I don't need that ,dialup is fast enough for me"
LOL LOL LOL !!


----------



## pschorr1123

GarfieId said:


> I have a m2 ssd and the cooler that is provided with the board has 2 mm distance to the ssd so it is useless.
> I suppose clever users already have a solution for that  ?!


Which drive? I didn't have any issues like that with my 970 evo.

does your drive have a naked pcb on the top?


----------



## rastaviper

Medizinmann said:


> I would avoid QLC!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> How about this one…
> 
> https://www.legitreviews.com/sabrent-rocket-1tb-ssd-review-tlc-nand-flash_217101
> 
> 
> 
> It is around 120€.
> 
> https://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B07LGF54XR?tag=mdpede-21
> 
> 
> 
> Greetings,
> 
> Medizinmann


Nice option but it can't be sent to Cyprus, where I live.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Medizinmann

GarfieId said:


> I have a m2 ssd and the cooler that is provided with the board has 2 mm distance to the ssd so it is useless.
> I suppose clever users already have a solution for that  ?!


Did you use the proper spacer screw that came with the Motherboard?

Greetings,
Medizinmann


----------



## GarfieId

pschorr1123 said:


> Which drive? I didn't have any issues like that with my 970 evo.
> 
> does your drive have a naked pcb on the top?


Silicon Power PCIe M.2 NVMe SSD M.2 1TB Gen3x4 R/W up to 3.400/3.000MB/s Interne SSD

naked sounds right  I have no experience with m.2 on a pc board only in notebooks...


----------



## GarfieId

Medizinmann said:


> Did you use the proper spacer screw that came with the Motherboard?
> 
> Greetings,
> Medizinmann


Yep I think so, the other screw would make the m.2 oblique.


----------



## bluechris

GarfieId said:


> For the ones who also have the cold boot bug... and still believe it is the RAM they have.
> 
> 
> 
> I replaced the board (aorus pro) with a new one and the bug is gone - for now.
> 
> I suppose that a lot of boards have that problem and sometimes some bios adjustments help to make it quite stable, but it seems a hardware problem and they should be prepared for future instability.
> 
> 
> 
> I hope that the new board will work and not die like others do - it is also a board from an early production batch (no choice for me)


Same happened to me but if you read some posts back, a friend here replaced the battery and here is ok now so we really don't know for sure if it is a hardware problem or a simple battery swap.
You have the old motherboard?


----------



## pschorr1123

GarfieId said:


> Silicon Power PCIe M.2 NVMe SSD M.2 1TB Gen3x4 R/W up to 3.400/3.000MB/s Interne SSD
> 
> naked sounds right  I have no experience with m.2 on a pc board only in notebooks...



From the images I found when googling your drive it almost looks like there are no Flash chips or controller under the sticker. Are they on the bottom?

Usually they are on the top with higher capacity drives having flash on both sides but the controllers is always on top.

Really hard to tell from the pics.

Also long shot does the motherboard heat sink have the blue thermal pad attached? If not that could explain the delta in z height

If anything you can get a $10 nvme heatsink from amazon and use that instead of the motherboard one

Some thing like this:https://www.amazon.com/Aluminum-Hea...0&sr=1-1-22d05c05-1231-4126-b7c4-3e7a9c0027d0

Keep in mind you may need a couple zip ties to secure to drive


----------



## GarfieId

pschorr1123 said:


> From the images I found when googling your drive it almost looks like there are no Flash chips or controller under the sticker. Are they on the bottom?
> 
> Usually they are on the top with higher capacity drives having flash on both sides but the controllers is always on top.
> 
> Really hard to tell from the pics.
> 
> Also long shot does the motherboard heat sink have the blue thermal pad attached? If not that could explain the delta in z height
> 
> If anything you can get a $10 nvme heatsink from amazon and use that instead of the motherboard one
> 
> Some thing like this:https://www.amazon.com/Aluminum-Hea...0&sr=1-1-22d05c05-1231-4126-b7c4-3e7a9c0027d0
> 
> Keep in mind you may need a couple zip ties to secure to drive


- yep the pad is attached.
- the controllers are on top and the sticker are on them I suppose.
- the disk seems simply to thin...

I will have a look on that separate headsink - thanks!


----------



## GarfieId

bluechris said:


> Same happened to me but if you read some posts back, a friend here replaced the battery and here is ok now so we really don't know for sure if it is a hardware problem or a simple battery swap.
> You have the old motherboard?


Did it work for you and your friend? Strange... 
I tried the battery swap as the second thing, didn't help in my case


----------



## bluechris

GarfieId said:


> Did it work for you and your friend? Strange...
> 
> I tried the battery swap as the second thing, didn't help in my case


No i haven't thought the battery replacement really, i did rma my 1st PRO because it died and i bought a 2nd one after i got back the replacement from the RMA.


----------



## GBT-MatthewH

bigcid10 said:


> @GBT-MatthewH isn't with gigabyte anymore ?


That's correct. Sorry in all the personal life changes I forgot to update you guys. My last day at GIGABYTE was right after CES. I wanted to thank everyone in this community for their feedback. With your help we got to make some amazing products even better as a direct result of your suggestions, feedback, bug reports, etc.

Bios flashback on every board? You guys asked for it. Finned heatsinks? You guys liked it and we agreed. Only passively cooled x570? We knew you'd like it  Better vrm than even I thought possible 2 years ago? You guys paying attention to the details. Dropping orange ascents for a more neutral black? You guys saying you loved x product but not the color...

In fact if you made a thoughtful post and asked us to do/change/make something there is a good chance I took a screen shot of your post, put it in a internal presentation, and said "this is what they want and I agree". So again thank you to everyone who pushed us to make the best products possible.

Finally thanks for all the support for me personally - sitting behind a screen often let's us forget there is a person on the other end. I can tell you that every time someone benefited from a change we made and took the time to say thanks, keep it up, etc, all of that helped push us to keep doing it.

This is probably the last post you will see from this account. My new position is much less public facing (AMD for those wondering) but I'll still be lurking around, taking note of suggestions, etc. I still plan on being an advocate for you guys internally but perhaps not as publicly. Its been fun guys. Be good to each other!


----------



## Medizinmann

GBT-MatthewH said:


> That's correct. Sorry in all the personal life changes I forgot to update you guys. My last day at GIGABYTE was right after CES. I wanted to thank everyone in this community for their feedback. With your help we got to make some amazing products even better as a direct result of your suggestions, feedback, bug reports, etc.
> 
> Bios flashback on every board? You guys asked for it. Finned heatsinks? You guys liked it and we agreed. Only passively cooled x570? We knew you'd like it  Better vrm than even I thought possible 2 years ago? You guys paying attention to the details. Dropping orange ascents for a more neutral black? You guys saying you loved x product but not the color...
> 
> In fact if you made a thoughtful post and asked us to do/change/make something there is a good chance I took a screen shot of your post, put it in a internal presentation, and said "this is what they want and I agree". So again thank you to everyone who pushed us to make the best products possible.
> 
> Finally thanks for all the support for me personally - sitting behind a screen often let's us forget there is a person on the other end. I can tell you that every time someone benefited from a change we made and took the time to say thanks, keep it up, etc, all of that helped push us to keep doing it.
> 
> This is probably the last post you will see from this account. My new position is much less public facing (AMD for those wondering) but I'll still be lurking around, taking note of suggestions, etc. I still plan on being an advocate for you guys internally but perhaps not as publicly. Its been fun guys. Be good to each other!



Well, thanks for everything.

Hopefully Gigabyte will sent someone to continue communication with their customers.

Greetings,
Medizinmann


----------



## St0RM53

pschorr1123 said:


> Is this the sticker you are talking about for production number? It's the only one I could see on my board.



Mine is
1/D/J5A105 04285


hope it's good


----------



## St0RM53

Nighthog said:


> The cold-boot issues people constantly bicker about is Memory related. You board fails to train the memory on boot and resets settings.
> 
> 100% the case I can say with confidence at this moment. People just don't want to bother trying to fix it and just change boards. Small issues become big issues.
> 
> Doesn't help the DRAM Calculator doesn't take notice that different brands of boards likes different settings for memory. They are quite accurate generally but they can and usually need tweaks for your particular board.
> 
> I've used my memory kit on 3 different boards and 2 cpu's and all needed different settings for best compatibility. No board wanted the same exact settings. Though the gigabyte boards I had were mostly similar the other brand of board was a different character entirely.
> 
> Just casually mentioning differences is they all wanted different procODT settings for boot. One board didn't want to boot with the memory with less than 53Ohm on Ryzen 1000 series while the other board was happy with 43Ohm.
> 
> CAD_BUS settings need to be tweaked... I never see anyone mention CAD_BUS!!!
> 
> CAD_BUS IS DAMN 90% OF YOUR ISSUE TO GET IT TO BOOT PROPERLY! Every board I've used need this different.
> It's the [RZQ] values.
> Gigabyte love [RZQ/6][RZQ/3][RZQ/1] & [RZQ/7][RZQ/3][RZQ/1] & [RZQ/7][RZQ/2][RZQ/1], numbers in this ballpark work best when using Micron rev.E memory. Other brands might need others but this is 99% true if you ask me if using this kind of memory on these boards.
> 
> I see often the [disabled][disabled][RZQ/X] used. It's literary horrible to boot with I've found out, training nightmare.
> Don't use it unless you for certain know it works with your brand of memory and motherboard. The usual case being ASUS & Samsung B-die. Everyone just copies it.



well i sold my 3800x to my brother and build him a PC with the same 2x16gb e-die on an msi b450 gaming pro carbon ac with the same timings and frequencies (3733mhz/1:1/66ns latency - cpu can't do 1900mhz fclk) and it works just fine;p Funnily enough when i just put in the 3950x i got in my x570 aorus master it failed to post and i had to basically re-load the same settings again (it also did 3800mhz without changing anything proving indeed my specific 3800x couldn't handle it)


----------



## Roboionator

GBT-MatthewH said:


> That's correct. Sorry in all the personal life changes I forgot to update you guys. My last day at GIGABYTE was right after CES. I wanted to thank everyone in this community for their feedback. With your help we got to make some amazing products even better as a direct result of your suggestions, feedback, bug reports, etc.
> 
> Bios flashback on every board? You guys asked for it. Finned heatsinks? You guys liked it and we agreed. Only passively cooled x570? We knew you'd like it  Better vrm than even I thought possible 2 years ago? You guys paying attention to the details. Dropping orange ascents for a more neutral black? You guys saying you loved x product but not the color...
> 
> In fact if you made a thoughtful post and asked us to do/change/make something there is a good chance I took a screen shot of your post, put it in a internal presentation, and said "this is what they want and I agree". So again thank you to everyone who pushed us to make the best products possible.
> 
> Finally thanks for all the support for me personally - sitting behind a screen often let's us forget there is a person on the other end. I can tell you that every time someone benefited from a change we made and took the time to say thanks, keep it up, etc, all of that helped push us to keep doing it.
> 
> This is probably the last post you will see from this account. My new position is much less public facing (AMD for those wondering) but I'll still be lurking around, taking note of suggestions, etc. I still plan on being an advocate for you guys internally but perhaps not as publicly. Its been fun guys. Be good to each other!


thank you for all your support, be well


----------



## Marius A

GBT-MatthewH said:


> That's correct. Sorry in all the personal life changes I forgot to update you guys. My last day at GIGABYTE was right after CES. I wanted to thank everyone in this community for their feedback. With your help we got to make some amazing products even better as a direct result of your suggestions, feedback, bug reports, etc.
> 
> Bios flashback on every board? You guys asked for it. Finned heatsinks? You guys liked it and we agreed. Only passively cooled x570? We knew you'd like it  Better vrm than even I thought possible 2 years ago? You guys paying attention to the details. Dropping orange ascents for a more neutral black? You guys saying you loved x product but not the color...
> 
> In fact if you made a thoughtful post and asked us to do/change/make something there is a good chance I took a screen shot of your post, put it in a internal presentation, and said "this is what they want and I agree". So again thank you to everyone who pushed us to make the best products possible.
> 
> Finally thanks for all the support for me personally - sitting behind a screen often let's us forget there is a person on the other end. I can tell you that every time someone benefited from a change we made and took the time to say thanks, keep it up, etc, all of that helped push us to keep doing it.
> 
> This is probably the last post you will see from this account. My new position is much less public facing (AMD for those wondering) but I'll still be lurking around, taking note of suggestions, etc. I still plan on being an advocate for you guys internally but perhaps not as publicly. Its been fun guys. Be good to each other!


 @GBT-MatthewH thanks man for all the good work helping out this community, much much appreciated and good luck .


----------



## bucdan

GBT-MatthewH said:


> That's correct. Sorry in all the personal life changes I forgot to update you guys. My last day at GIGABYTE was right after CES. I wanted to thank everyone in this community for their feedback. With your help we got to make some amazing products even better as a direct result of your suggestions, feedback, bug reports, etc.
> 
> Bios flashback on every board? You guys asked for it. Finned heatsinks? You guys liked it and we agreed. Only passively cooled x570? We knew you'd like it  Better vrm than even I thought possible 2 years ago? You guys paying attention to the details. Dropping orange ascents for a more neutral black? You guys saying you loved x product but not the color...
> 
> In fact if you made a thoughtful post and asked us to do/change/make something there is a good chance I took a screen shot of your post, put it in a internal presentation, and said "this is what they want and I agree". So again thank you to everyone who pushed us to make the best products possible.
> 
> Finally thanks for all the support for me personally - sitting behind a screen often let's us forget there is a person on the other end. I can tell you that every time someone benefited from a change we made and took the time to say thanks, keep it up, etc, all of that helped push us to keep doing it.
> 
> This is probably the last post you will see from this account. My new position is much less public facing (AMD for those wondering) but I'll still be lurking around, taking note of suggestions, etc. I still plan on being an advocate for you guys internally but perhaps not as publicly. Its been fun guys. Be good to each other!


Best of luck Matt! Thanks for the support, thanks for the kindness! Thank you for pretty much everything. Best of luck at AMD! Very exciting!

It won't be the same without your direct communication, so Gigabyte, if you have someone else who can communicate with us like Matt has, they are welcomed with open arms, though that person has big shoes to fill!


----------



## St0RM53

GBT-MatthewH said:


> That's correct. Sorry in all the personal life changes I forgot to update you guys. My last day at GIGABYTE was right after CES. I wanted to thank everyone in this community for their feedback. With your help we got to make some amazing products even better as a direct result of your suggestions, feedback, bug reports, etc.
> 
> Bios flashback on every board? You guys asked for it. Finned heatsinks? You guys liked it and we agreed. Only passively cooled x570? We knew you'd like it  Better vrm than even I thought possible 2 years ago? You guys paying attention to the details. Dropping orange ascents for a more neutral black? You guys saying you loved x product but not the color...
> 
> In fact if you made a thoughtful post and asked us to do/change/make something there is a good chance I took a screen shot of your post, put it in a internal presentation, and said "this is what they want and I agree". So again thank you to everyone who pushed us to make the best products possible.
> 
> Finally thanks for all the support for me personally - sitting behind a screen often let's us forget there is a person on the other end. I can tell you that every time someone benefited from a change we made and took the time to say thanks, keep it up, etc, all of that helped push us to keep doing it.
> 
> This is probably the last post you will see from this account. My new position is much less public facing (AMD for those wondering) but I'll still be lurking around, taking note of suggestions, etc. I still plan on being an advocate for you guys internally but perhaps not as publicly. Its been fun guys. Be good to each other!



I've seen your goodbye on reddit, hopefully it goes well for you, but you forgot to tell us if someone else is taking this position you had or are we gonna be left in the dark?;p







bluechris said:


> Same happened to me but if you read some posts back, a friend here replaced the battery and here is ok now so we really don't know for sure if it is a hardware problem or a simple battery swap.
> You have the old motherboard?



i never had the cold bug so definitely defective or unstable hardware related


----------



## rastaviper

L.Thorne said:


> I think P1 is QLC and therefore I wouldn't recommend it as a first choice. It's cheap though, for a 1 TB drive. Hard choice, but at the end of the day I'd prefer storage space over uncertainty of QLC quality and low endurance rating. I quess P1 has 5 year warranty so, in real-life scenario it's probably quite reliable too.





Medizinmann said:


> I would avoid QLC!!!!
> 
> How about this one…
> https://www.legitreviews.com/sabrent-rocket-1tb-ssd-review-tlc-nand-flash_217101
> 
> It is around 120€.
> https://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B07LGF54XR?tag=mdpede-21
> 
> Greetings,
> Medizinmann


Hey guys,
I think I managed to find one very good choice.
Silicon Power 1TB Gen3x4
3, 400/3, 000MB/s

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Silicon-Po...keywords=nvme+1tb&qid=1580395769&sr=8-19&th=1

For 110 pounds it looks quite good


----------



## rissie

GBT-MatthewH said:


> That's correct. Sorry in all the personal life changes I forgot to update you guys. My last day at GIGABYTE was right after CES. I wanted to thank everyone in this community for their feedback. With your help we got to make some amazing products even better as a direct result of your suggestions, feedback, bug reports, etc.
> 
> Bios flashback on every board? You guys asked for it. Finned heatsinks? You guys liked it and we agreed. Only passively cooled x570? We knew you'd like it  Better vrm than even I thought possible 2 years ago? You guys paying attention to the details. Dropping orange ascents for a more neutral black? You guys saying you loved x product but not the color...
> 
> In fact if you made a thoughtful post and asked us to do/change/make something there is a good chance I took a screen shot of your post, put it in a internal presentation, and said "this is what they want and I agree". So again thank you to everyone who pushed us to make the best products possible.
> 
> Finally thanks for all the support for me personally - sitting behind a screen often let's us forget there is a person on the other end. I can tell you that every time someone benefited from a change we made and took the time to say thanks, keep it up, etc, all of that helped push us to keep doing it.
> 
> This is probably the last post you will see from this account. My new position is much less public facing (AMD for those wondering) but I'll still be lurking around, taking note of suggestions, etc. I still plan on being an advocate for you guys internally but perhaps not as publicly. Its been fun guys. Be good to each other!


Thank you for helping so much! 

When you get to AMD make them change the microcode so we're able to set single core and multi core clocks and voltages separately, please


----------



## Medizinmann

rissie said:


> Thank you for helping so much!
> 
> When you get to AMD make them change the microcode so we're able to set single core and multi core clocks and voltages separately, please


And fixing the PBO/EDC-Bug would be nice...

A better Power Plan more like the one from 1usmus but just a little less aggressive.

Greetings,
Medizinmann


----------



## L.Thorne

rastaviper said:


> Hey guys,
> I think I managed to find one very good choice.
> Silicon Power 1TB Gen3x4
> 3, 400/3, 000MB/s
> 
> https://www.amazon.co.uk/Silicon-Po...keywords=nvme+1tb&qid=1580395769&sr=8-19&th=1
> 
> For 110 pounds it looks quite good


I believe this is a lot better than P1. So, go for it!


----------



## Medizinmann

*NEW DRAM Calc Version!*

Hello,

new Version of DRAM Calc ist out!

https://www.techpowerup.com/download/ryzen-dram-calculator/

Changelog for V1.7:


Added functionality to read current memory timings for Zen 2 (AM4).
Added a memory bandwidth test (Read and Write).
Added an Inter-Core Latency test (AM4).
Improved the accuracy of Random and Custom latency test.
Some changes in the suggested CAD_BUS settings. This could offer a significant improvement in stability for configurations with two or more RAM modules.
VDDG setting is now divided into two independent settings: VDDG IOD and VDDG CCD voltage (as in AGESA 1004B bioses).
"Compare timings" now works for Zen 2 (AM4).
Added support for 3000 series Threadripper CPUs (Castle Peak).
Minor user experience GUI changes.
Added support for Hynix DJR (a new CJR revision that has backward compatibility with classic CJR).
Minor bugfixes

Greetings,
Medizinmann


----------



## apxitektop

pschorr1123 said:


> You should be able to flip the switches in the top right corner. Set them both to the 2 position this will force manual bios selection and tell the board to use the 2nd bios.
> 
> Also GB should be able to send you another main bios chip for a few $, just another recovery option with this board.
> 
> The top switch in pic sets bios mode default is set to 1 and board randomly chooses which bios you boot from (very annoying)
> 
> The bottom one is bios selection 1 or 2



Thx so much, I cant find BIOS DUMP for firmware M_Bios module AORUS MASTER X570, u wrote that "GB should be able to send you another main bios chip", maybe u can help to me with link of this internet servise ), cose in Ukraine is not a real i think )


----------



## GarfieId

rastaviper said:


> Hey guys,
> I think I managed to find one very good choice.
> Silicon Power 1TB Gen3x4
> 3, 400/3, 000MB/s
> 
> https://www.amazon.co.uk/Silicon-Po...keywords=nvme+1tb&qid=1580395769&sr=8-19&th=1
> 
> For 110 pounds it looks quite good


I have this one. Keep in mind the board cool plate does not work, the disk is to small...


----------



## rastaviper

GarfieId said:


> I have this one. Keep in mind the board cool plate does not work, the disk is to small...


Apart from this, r u happy with the performance of this drive?
Does it have any issues because of high temperatures?

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


----------



## GarfieId

GarfieId said:


> I have this one. Keep in mind the board cool plate does not work, the disk is to small...


Have it since one week, temperature seems good, also without the cooler. But I did no stress test, only played games for 1 or 2 hours...

Performance seems a bit less than the theoretical numbers, but better than my old “normal” ssds.


----------



## pschorr1123

apxitektop said:


> Thx so much, I cant find BIOS DUMP for firmware M_Bios module AORUS MASTER X570, u wrote that "GB should be able to send you another main bios chip", maybe u can help to me with link of this internet servise ), cose in Ukraine is not a real i think )


According to the manual the GB Ukraine Website: WEB address : http://www.gigabyte.ua

I'm pretty sure that you will need to submit a support ticket as they do not sell those in a store front.

But if you get a hold of someone through a support ticket they should be able to point you in the right direction.

Have you gotten the board to post with both of those switches in the 2 position?

Even if you have a blank chip that sits in the main bios socket you can post with the 2nd bios then go to Qflash inside the bios and choose backup and then overwrite the main.

Seems that would be easier then messing around with an eeprom programmer or spi flasher 

also if you don't have the cpu yet no problem just stick the blank chip in main bios and download a proper bios to usb flash and rename to gigabyte.bin inset in white usb colored slot and hold down bios flash button for 20 seconds or so until you see it blinking. When it is finished it will stop and shut down on it's own

From Manualage 73
:1.From GIGABYTE's website, download the latest compressed BIOS update file that matches your motherboard model.
2.Uncompress the downloaded BIOS file, save it to your USB flash drive, and rename it to GIGABYTE.bin. Note: The USB flash drive must use the FAT32/16 file system.
3.Insert the USB flash drive into the white USB port on the back panel.
4.Connect the power cables to the 12V power connector (connect either one if there are two) and main power connector. 

B. Using Q-Flash PlusPress the Q-Flash Plus button and the system will automatically search and match the BIOS file in the USB flash drive on the white USB port. The QFLED and the Q-Flash Plus button on the rear panel will flash during the BIOS matching and flashing process. Wait for 2-3 minutes and the LED will stop flashing when the BIOS flashing is complete

Manaul pdf download:https://download.gigabyte.eu/FileList/Manual/mb_manual_x570-aorus-master_1002_e.pdf

too bad GB Matt left as he could have helped you out 

EDIT: Shame on the seller that stole the bios chip out of the board on you. What a D!CK Move!


----------



## bluechris

GarfieId said:


> I have this one. Keep in mind the board cool plate does not work, the disk is to small...


You mean the disk is thin and the board heatsink leaves space? If yes then in your mb box gigabyte has spacers. You screw the spacer in the mb and on it the nvme and you gain height and the heatsink touches perfectly.

Edit: height, not weight lol


----------



## GarfieId

bluechris said:


> You mean the disk is thin and the board heatsink leaves space? If yes then in your mb box gigabyte has spacers. You screw the spacer in the mb and on it the nvme and you gain height and the heatsink touches perfectly.
> 
> Edit: height, not weight lol


I used the spacer and screwed the nvme - there is 2 mm between the nvme and the heatsink


----------



## ManniX-ITA

rastaviper said:


> Hey guys,
> I think I managed to find one very good choice.
> Silicon Power 1TB Gen3x4
> 3, 400/3, 000MB/s
> 
> https://www.amazon.co.uk/Silicon-Po...keywords=nvme+1tb&qid=1580395769&sr=8-19&th=1
> 
> For 110 pounds it looks quite good





GarfieId said:


> I used the spacer and screwed the nvme - there is 2 mm between the nvme and the heatsink


Performance wise it's a good one for that price.

As spacer use something like this:

https://www.amazon.de/dp/B06VSCF1DJ/

3mm thermal pad should do the job, this one is excellent.


----------



## LiquidHaus

Has anyone ever got the post code “02” when trying to run more than two DIMMs?

I just got the new TeamGroup XTREEM ram kit, two kits of 2x8gb and every single time I put the third stick or more in, it goes straight to post code 02 and won’t post into the bios. I’ve tried every stick in every slot individually and it all works. Two sticks work, in any slots variation. But if there are two DIMMs installed into slots 1 and 2 (starring closest to CPU) as soon as I put in a third stick either in slot 3 or 4, it goes straight to post code 02. 

Not only that, but my old TeamGroup kit of Dark Pros still work in slots 3 or 4 when trying to boot. 

What gives? I’m on bios F11 now as well. The bios knows which kind of Memory it is as well. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## PopReference

LiquidHaus said:


> Has anyone ever got the post code “02” when trying to run more than two DIMMs?
> 
> I just got the new TeamGroup XTREEM ram kit, two kits of 2x8gb and every single time I put the third stick or more in, it goes straight to post code 02 and won’t post into the bios. I’ve tried every stick in every slot individually and it all works. Two sticks work, in any slots variation. But if there are two DIMMs installed into slots 1 and 2 (starring closest to CPU) as soon as I put in a third stick either in slot 3 or 4, it goes straight to post code 02.
> 
> Not only that, but my old TeamGroup kit of Dark Pros still work in slots 3 or 4 when trying to boot.
> 
> What gives? I’m on bios F11 now as well. The bios knows which kind of Memory it is as well. Any help would be appreciated.


I had trouble with getting 4 dimms working, had to trial and error a lot to make sure had the right timings to get it to post properly.

What timings are you trying to boot with? And voltages?


----------



## LiquidHaus

PopReference said:


> I had trouble with getting 4 dimms working, had to trial and error a lot to make sure had the right timings to get it to post properly.
> 
> What timings are you trying to boot with? And voltages?


I appreciate the response! For this situation, I’ve set my settings to default. Reset the bios so it’s running at 2400mhz when the two sticks work. And I’ve swapped sticks around to make sure they all work at the stock settings which they do. The board just doesn’t want to do more than two with these DIMMs.


----------



## PopReference

LiquidHaus said:


> I appreciate the response! For this situation, I’ve set my settings to default. Reset the bios so it’s running at 2400mhz when the two sticks work. And I’ve swapped sticks around to make sure they all work at the stock settings which they do. The board just doesn’t want to do more than two with these DIMMs.


It's hard to figure out what the boards setting wrong on boot when every thing is set to auto, best to set a few voltage and timings and work from their. I went through a few steps that you can try.

-boot with 2 dimms on safe timings. power off then add other 2 and boot. (this worked on an older bios for me)

-set all voltages and leave default speed and timings. Dram relate mainly; SOC, Dram, Vddg, vddp, etc.

-set volts and clk speed, an OC that's doable, auto timings

-set colts, clk speed, main timings

-set misc Dram settings: procODT, RTT_. CAD BUS, Cmd mode, geardown, etc. (if still not booting try different settings)

After I was able to get mine running I had to tighten timings in groups till it wouldn't boot again. Hope some of these work for you.


----------



## etana

So, i actually read this entire thread (OK, might have skimmed a few pages in the middle) and still decided to get the x 570 Aorus Pro for my new 3700X (upgrading, after almost 10 years, from a 2600K system).

I saw a lot of issues reported, but a lot of successes also. I know that more people post due to problems than to successes. I was hopeful.


But I'm really struggling with this one. I flashed to the newest release bios and everything spun up well initially, but i can't get my MVNE drive (Sabrent rocket Q) to stay the default boot drive. Every time i get reset to defaults it tries to boot off of one of my other drives. Sometimes the bios even refuses to show any drives at all and F12 doesn't give the option.

Also, my (admittedly cheap) ram won't run with it's XMP profile (OLOy 3600 CL18 dual rank 2X16--reviews have it working well on other brands boards) it just reloads the bios every time i try it. I have tried entering the setting manually and i have have pumped up the voltage to 1.38 (so far) and loosened timings with no success. Every time it fails (which is every time), i lose lose my custom boot order as well and often have to clear everything to get my drives to show again. I have tried the single sticks in different slots. 

Also, the download site for Taiphoon burner gives a trojan warning and malwarebytes won't even let me load it.

Appreciate any insights from people here who have managed to get the boards to work.


----------



## henson0115

etana said:


> So, i actually read this entire thread (OK, might have skimmed a few pages in the middle) and still decided to get the x 570 Aorus Pro for my new 3700X (upgrading, after almost 10 years, from a 2600K system).
> 
> I saw a lot of issues reported, but a lot of successes also. I know that more people post due to problems than to successes. I was hopeful.
> 
> 
> But I'm really struggling with this one. I flashed to the newest release bios and everything spun up well initially, but i can't get my MVNE drive (Sabrent rocket Q) to stay the default boot drive. Every time i get reset to defaults it tries to boot off of one of my other drives. Sometimes the bios even refuses to show any drives at all and F12 doesn't give the option.
> 
> Also, my (admittedly cheap) ram won't run with it's XMP profile (OLOy 3600 CL18 dual rank 2X16--reviews have it working well on other brands boards) it just reloads the bios every time i try it. I have tried entering the setting manually and i have have pumped up the voltage to 1.38 (so far) and loosened timings with no success. Every time it fails (which is every time), i lose lose my custom boot order as well and often have to clear everything to get my drives to show again. I have tried the single sticks in different slots.
> 
> Also, the download site for Taiphoon burner gives a trojan warning and malwarebytes won't even let me load it.
> 
> Appreciate any insights from people here who have managed to get the boards to work.


i have the same board and a sabrent rocket, the slightly faster one but still gen 3, i have mine running without any issues in the bottom most nvme socket. which socket do you run in? might be worth trying to swap it? in regards to your memory, memtest it just to make sure the memory is actually ok, ive had brand new kits arrive and have errors so it does happen!.


----------



## pschorr1123

etana said:


> So, i actually read this entire thread (OK, might have skimmed a few pages in the middle) and still decided to get the x 570 Aorus Pro for my new 3700X (upgrading, after almost 10 years, from a 2600K system).
> 
> I saw a lot of issues reported, but a lot of successes also. I know that more people post due to problems than to successes. I was hopeful.
> 
> 
> But I'm really struggling with this one. I flashed to the newest release bios and everything spun up well initially, but i can't get my MVNE drive (Sabrent rocket Q) to stay the default boot drive. Every time i get reset to defaults it tries to boot off of one of my other drives. Sometimes the bios even refuses to show any drives at all and F12 doesn't give the option.
> 
> Also, my (admittedly cheap) ram won't run with it's XMP profile (OLOy 3600 CL18 dual rank 2X16--reviews have it working well on other brands boards) it just reloads the bios every time i try it. I have tried entering the setting manually and i have have pumped up the voltage to 1.38 (so far) and loosened timings with no success. Every time it fails (which is every time), i lose lose my custom boot order as well and often have to clear everything to get my drives to show again. I have tried the single sticks in different slots.
> 
> Also, the download site for Taiphoon burner gives a trojan warning and malwarebytes won't even let me load it.
> 
> Appreciate any insights from people here who have managed to get the boards to work.


When you clean installed Win 10 did you do a GPT (GUid partition table) partition? 

Maybe you are running into issues if using the legacy MBR option 

another work around until you get your RAM sorted is press F12 (or F8 it should say at bottom where it says press F2 to enter bios) at startup to bring up boot options and choose your boot drive

another fix for nvme issues is to force gen3 in bios

EDIT: ideally you want to use the top m.2 slot as that one is wired directly into the CPU.

IF you use the bottom m.2 slot then you will lose sata 4,5 (numbering starts with 0) which is pretty lame as that only leaves 4 SATA ports


----------



## meridius

Hi all, Just bought the Corsair 240GB MP510 as it has a TBW of 400 which is much higer than the samsung EVO and WD black drives even there larger ones and seem to be on par with speeds, plus this is just a boot drive and the 500gb seemed to shot up in price so i hope its ok.

I Aslo have a Dark Rock Pro 4 but have not used it yet becasue i just bought the noctua NH-D15 chromax.black & Noctua NA-HC4 Chromax Heatsink Covers in white. the reaon for this, 

1 Nocuta uses a better mounting system with tension springs and any heat expansion the springs should take up the expansion, wheres with the DRP4 theres nothing like that and is screwed solid to the motherboard so it could cause the motherboard bending in time with all the heat as i have read this could be possible and does make sence.

2. Nocuta has better ram support as you dont need to take off the HS when you want to access all 4 ram slots wheres with the DRP4 you can use all the 4 slots but with two of the slots you would need to remove the HS to get 2 of the 4 ram out of the motherboard which is not ideal. You can move the fan on both systems to fit taller ram but with the noctua you may need to replace the 140mm fan with a 120mm fan to keep the hight under the 165mm mark whihc is basicly the same as the DRP4.

3. I like the look of the HS covers in white that will match the 510i NZXT case but this is more a personal thing.

4, the Noctua has slightly better cooling but not by alot, but I will be using one fan only as the case will not let me which will make the CPU a littile hotter but will keep the sound levels down but will be still way way better than the stock HS cooler you get with the 3900x and the temps will be prob slighty worse than the DRPRO4 with 2 fans but should not be by much. The other fan can used as a top outake fan on the case.

so just have to wait on them and thats all the parts sorted now.

Gigabyte Master x570
3900x
4x16gb of 3600cl16 32gb samsung mem team group 8pack
H510i case
Noctua fans
Seasonic 850w Prime gold GX-850 new 2020 models
ATI Sapphire Vega 56
Dark rock pro 4 or Noctuia NH-D15 + White Covers (undecided)


----------



## fluidzoverclock

jsgiv said:


> Matthew - I still have an issue with my master whereby if the system goes to hibernate - after a few minutes - it will just reboot.
> 
> I get the following error in system event viewer:
> 
> "Windows failed to resume from hibernate with error status 0xC00000D4."
> 
> Does this test bios address this issue? or is this something new?


This happened today. Pc was set to sleep after one hour, but somehow it rebooted my pc.

Is there a solution to this? Does it affect all aorus master motherboards?


----------



## L.Thorne

fluidzoverclock said:


> This happened today. Pc was set to sleep after one hour, but somehow it rebooted my pc.
> 
> Is there a solution to this? Does it affect all aorus master motherboards?


It does affect mine, though not from hibernation but sleep. Have you enabled dummy load in BIOS?


----------



## pschorr1123

meridius said:


> Hi all, Just bought the Corsair 240GB MP510 as it has a TBW of 400 which is much higer than the samsung EVO and WD black drives even there larger ones and seem to be on par with speeds, plus this is just a boot drive and the 500gb seemed to shot up in price so i hope its ok.
> 
> I Aslo have a Dark Rock Pro 4 but have not used it yet becasue i just bought the noctua NH-D15 chromax.black & Noctua NA-HC4 Chromax Heatsink Covers in white. the reaon for this,
> 
> 1 Nocuta uses a better mounting system with tension springs and any heat expansion the springs should take up the expansion, wheres with the DRP4 theres nothing like that and is screwed solid to the motherboard so it could cause the motherboard bending in time with all the heat as i have read this could be possible and does make sence.
> 
> 2. Nocuta has better ram support as you dont need to take off the HS when you want to access all 4 ram slots wheres with the DRP4 you can use all the 4 slots but with two of the slots you would need to remove the HS to get 2 of the 4 ram out of the motherboard which is not ideal. You can move the fan on both systems to fit taller ram but with the noctua you may need to replace the 140mm fan with a 120mm fan to keep the hight under the 165mm mark whihc is basicly the same as the DRP4.
> 
> 3. I like the look of the HS covers in white that will match the 510i NZXT case but this is more a personal thing.
> 
> 4, the Noctua has slightly better cooling but not by alot, but I will be using one fan only as the case will not let me which will make the CPU a littile hotter but will keep the sound levels down but will be still way way better than the stock HS cooler you get with the 3900x and the temps will be prob slighty worse than the DRPRO4 with 2 fans but should not be by much. The other fan can used as a top outake fan on the case.
> 
> so just have to wait on them and thats all the parts sorted now.
> 
> Gigabyte Master x570
> 3900x
> 4x16gb of 3600cl16 32gb samsung mem team group 8pack
> H510i case
> Noctua fans
> Seasonic 850w Prime gold GX-850 new 2020 models
> ATI Sapphire Vega 56
> Dark rock pro 4 or Noctuia NH-D15 + White Covers (undecided)


Interesting. I almost got the Dark Rock Pro 4 but seeing the reviews had it performing worse than the DRP 3 although, the 4 was quieter

I also just recently got the NH di15 cromax like you. I was surprised how well it performed over my MSI Core Frozr L. About 10 degrees lower all around with the fans set to 300 rpm for silence.

My only complaint is I must have received an earlier model as my fans had white serial numbers on the top which I had to cover up with a sharpie. Kinda ruined the all black aesthetic

More importantly the heat sink totally covers the RAM slots even without the fan so you will not be able to add or change RAM without removing the cooler which was a real pain in the @55 as I do not own a long shaft screw driver and had to use the supplied tent peg looking tool which was a real bad time for me at least.


----------



## etana

pschorr1123 said:


> When you clean installed Win 10 did you do a GPT (GUid partition table) partition?
> 
> Maybe you are running into issues if using the legacy MBR option


Yeah, you got me there, i was going to reinstall, but didn't want to mess with reinstalling 10 years of software before making sure everything works. Probably worth it to start from scratch though.



pschorr1123 said:


> another work around until you get your RAM sorted is press F12 (or F8 it should say at bottom where it says press F2 to enter bios) at startup to bring up boot options and choose your boot drive


That works when the drive is listed. Sometimes it isn't showing there



pschorr1123 said:


> another fix for nvme issues is to force gen3 in bios
> 
> EDIT: ideally you want to use the top m.2 slot as that one is wired directly into the CPU.
> 
> IF you use the bottom m.2 slot then you will lose sata 4,5 (numbering starts with 0) which is pretty lame as that only leaves 4 SATA ports


I am in the top slot. mine is a gen3 (and video is a 580 so it doesn't need gen 4 either) so i can try that after i reinstall. 

I ran memtest for a couple of hours last night and got no errors, manually changed the ram mult to 32 and bumped volts to 1.3 (everything else on auto (which gave really loose timings, but it was stable there. HWinfo says Samsung for SDRAM manufacturer and Chun Well for Module Manufacturer. Guessing i should use Samsung OEM for Dram calculator? But that gives a not supported error.

Anyway, thank you for the tips!


----------



## meridius

pschorr1123 said:


> Interesting. I almost got the Dark Rock Pro 4 but seeing the reviews had it performing worse than the DRP 3 although, the 4 was quieter
> 
> I also just recently got the NH di15 cromax like you. I was surprised how well it performed over my MSI Core Frozr L. About 10 degrees lower all around with the fans set to 300 rpm for silence.
> 
> My only complaint is I must have received an earlier model as my fans had white serial numbers on the top which I had to cover up with a sharpie. Kinda ruined the all black aesthetic
> 
> More importantly the heat sink totally covers the RAM slots even without the fan so you will not be able to add or change RAM without removing the cooler which was a real pain in the @55 as I do not own a long shaft screw driver and had to use the supplied tent peg looking tool which was a real bad time for me at least.


i suppose it depends on the ram as the ram i have is 45mm tall and i read the Noctua has a 65mm ram clearance without the fan so i think i could remove it or place it back in but not to sure untill i get it

your ram is 50mm tall so not much higher but 15mm should be ok to lift and remove but maybe not might test this before i place it in the case 

this is the ram i got 
https://www.overclockers.co.uk/team...3600mhz-dual-channel-kit-black-my-08q-tg.html

I can not beleave how much the covers are its a joke but i said sod it becasue it looks nice with the fan covers on. but bloody hell


----------



## pschorr1123

etana said:


> Yeah, you got me there, i was going to reinstall, but didn't want to mess with reinstalling 10 years of software before making sure everything works. Probably worth it to start from scratch though.
> 
> 
> 
> That works when the drive is listed. Sometimes it isn't showing there
> 
> 
> 
> I am in the top slot. mine is a gen3 (and video is a 580 so it doesn't need gen 4 either) so i can try that after i reinstall.
> 
> I ran memtest for a couple of hours last night and got no errors, manually changed the ram mult to 32 and bumped volts to 1.3 (everything else on auto (which gave really loose timings, but it was stable there. HWinfo says Samsung for SDRAM manufacturer and Chun Well for Module Manufacturer. Guessing i should use Samsung OEM for Dram calculator? But that gives a not supported error.
> 
> Anyway, thank you for the tips!





Before you wipe the boot drive you can use AEOMI backupper to make a backup image and then you can mount the image later on and browse it as if it were a separate drive that way can can search for any software that you might have forgot to reinstall.

I think it's pretty amazing that you can pull a Win 10 boot drive from one PC and put in another and actually have it boot. You certainly could not do that with Win XP, lol

My fist build was a Pentium 3 800 mhz slot 1 (cartridge) to fit the Pentium 2 slotted Aopen MB. 

Jumping on the Ryzen band wagon back in 2017 has made me learn a lot of new things especially RAM overclocking. 

If you run into any more issues the folks here will point you in the right direction

EDIT: Since Win 10 is a bug filled dog turd you want to stay at least 1 build behind the latest 6 month build that they shove down your throat. 1903 is best IMO for Ryzen 3000 as it's scheduler is CCX aware and can use your best core

pretty insane to come out with a new build every 6 months especially after they got rid of all of their beta testers. We are the beta testers now and get to put up with pc bricking bugs thanks to added features no one wanted or asked for


----------



## Acertified

pschorr1123 said:


> Before you wipe the boot drive you can use AEOMI backupper to make a backup image and then you can mount the image later on and browse it as if it were a separate drive that way can can search for any software that you might have forgot to reinstall.
> 
> I think it's pretty amazing that you can pull a Win 10 boot drive from one PC and put in another and actually have it boot. You certainly could not do that with Win XP, lol
> 
> My fist build was a Pentium 3 800 mhz slot 1 (cartridge) to fit the Pentium 2 slotted Aopen MB.
> 
> Jumping on the Ryzen band wagon back in 2017 has made me learn a lot of new things especially RAM overclocking.
> 
> If you run into any more issues the folks here will point you in the right direction
> 
> EDIT: Since Win 10 is a bug filled dog turd you want to stay at least 1 build behind the latest 6 month build that they shove down your throat. 1903 is best IMO for Ryzen 3000 as it's scheduler is CCX aware and can use your best core
> 
> pretty insane to come out with a new build every 6 months especially after they got rid of all of their beta testers. We are the beta testers now and get to put up with pc bricking bugs thanks to added features no one wanted or asked for


I dis-agree that 1903 is better. 1909 is VERY SOLID and fixed quite a few issues that 1903 had. I do agree when Windows versions first come out that they can be buggy but 1909 is MUCH better than 1903 and is already 3 months old so a lot of the major issues have already been worked out. NOT perfect but MUCH Better than 1903.


----------



## matthew87

pschorr1123 said:


> EDIT: Since Win 10 is a bug filled dog turd you want to stay at least 1 build behind the latest 6 month build that they shove down your throat. 1903 is best IMO for Ryzen 3000 as it's scheduler is CCX aware and can use your best core


While i agree the Windows scheduler does need a significant overhaul, Microsoft and Windows were far from the only OS that had to contend with the unique architecture of Zen and preferred cores and scheduling. 

That said, you'd need to try darn hard to find even a 3% real world difference in CPU performance between 1803/1809 and 1903. 



> pretty insane to come out with a new build every 6 months especially after they got rid of all of their beta testers. We are the beta testers now and get to put up with pc bricking bugs thanks to added features no one wanted or asked for


Microsoft release insider builds of Windows months and months before they are released to the public, heck they even offer different build channels depending on how 'beta' you feel like being.


----------



## fluidzoverclock

L.Thorne said:


> It does affect mine, though not from hibernation but sleep. Have you enabled dummy load in BIOS?


I havent touched the bios other than enable xmp and edit fan profiles. Should I?


----------



## Praetorr

Do you guys ever just get random system crashes without any Windows log of an error? A system I built for my brother with a Pro WiFi ATX (most recent BIOS) randomly turns off once a month or so, according to him. I've been telling him it's probably just some BIOS bug, but I have a Crosshair VII, so IDK.


----------



## pschorr1123

Praetorr said:


> Do you guys ever just get random system crashes without any Windows log of an error? A system I built for my brother with a Pro WiFi ATX (most recent BIOS) randomly turns off once a month or so, according to him. I've been telling him it's probably just some BIOS bug, but I have a Crosshair VII, so IDK.



Are you sure the RAM is 100% stable?

I have found that even with slight instability it will restart without leaving a blue screen or mini dump to troubleshoot further.


----------



## prhbtd

Praetorr said:


> Do you guys ever just get random system crashes without any Windows log of an error? A system I built for my brother with a Pro WiFi ATX (most recent BIOS) randomly turns off once a month or so, according to him. I've been telling him it's probably just some BIOS bug, but I have a Crosshair VII, so IDK.


I've been telling him it's probably just some BIOS bug, but I have a Crosshair VII. So you are genius  why u ask us ?


----------



## Acertified

Praetorr said:


> Do you guys ever just get random system crashes without any Windows log of an error? A system I built for my brother with a Pro WiFi ATX (most recent BIOS) randomly turns off once a month or so, according to him. I've been telling him it's probably just some BIOS bug, but I have a Crosshair VII, so IDK.


I had this exact issue on my PRO WIFI but as soon as I swapped my RAM out, the problem went away. I can only guess that one of my Memory Modules was not 100% stable even though I had them running at the Default settings.


----------



## ManniX-ITA

Praetorr said:


> Do you guys ever just get random system crashes without any Windows log of an error? A system I built for my brother with a Pro WiFi ATX (most recent BIOS) randomly turns off once a month or so, according to him. I've been telling him it's probably just some BIOS bug, but I have a Crosshair VII, so IDK.


Maybe share some info about the configuration; stock or pbo, ram settings, etc. Hard to tell like that.

I received the i7600p as a caching disk for the magnetic disks, previously the cache was on SATA 860QVO's partition. Now it's caching also the QVO, excellent performer for the task.


----------



## Cidious

Acertified said:


> I had this exact issue on my PRO WIFI but as soon as I swapped my RAM out, the problem went away. I can only guess that one of my Memory Modules was not 100% stable even though I had them running at the Default settings.


I had this and I had to raise VSOC LLC to turbo. Worth a try.


----------



## Praetorr

pschorr1123 said:


> Are you sure the RAM is 100% stable?
> 
> I have found that even with slight instability it will restart without leaving a blue screen or mini dump to troubleshoot further.


Good to know, thanks. 



prhbtd said:


> I've been telling him it's probably just some BIOS bug, but I have a Crosshair VII. So you are genius  why u ask us ?


What? How did I imply I was a genius? My brother is messaging me periodically saying "hey, my PC just randomly shutdown." And I'm trying to help him troubleshoot/understand what the issue is. I proposed to him the possibility that it's just a BIOS bug, but I'm asking you guys since I don't have a Gigabyte X570 board and don't know how likely or not that hypothesis actually is. I don't see how any of this makes me the bad guy here.



Acertified said:


> I had this exact issue on my PRO WIFI but as soon as I swapped my RAM out, the problem went away. I can only guess that one of my Memory Modules was not 100% stable even though I had them running at the Default settings.


Thank you! It sounds like memory is where I should look.



Cidious said:


> I had this and I had to raise VSOC LLC to turbo. Worth a try.


Thank you too! I had my brother raise his manually set VSoC from 1.05 to 1.10. Will wait and see how that goes before proceeding.


----------



## GamerKingFaiz

Just got a 3900x and Aorus Ultra setup last night. Anyone have problems with it taking forever for their PC to go to sleep? Is there something I've potentially misconfigured?


----------



## Acertified

GamerKingFaiz said:


> Just got a 3900x and Aorus Ultra setup last night. Anyone have problems with it taking forever for their PC to go to sleep? Is there something I've potentially misconfigured?


Most of that is configured within Windows. I assume you probably already went through those settings but here they are just in case you have not.

To adjust power and sleep settings in Windows 10, go to Start , and select Settings > System > Power & sleep.

Under Screen, select how long you want your device to wait before turning the screen off when you're not using your device.
Under Sleep, select how long you want your device to wait before going to sleep when you’re not using it. 

For more power saving options, select Additional power settings to change how your device uses power.


----------



## pschorr1123

GamerKingFaiz said:


> Just got a 3900x and Aorus Ultra setup last night. Anyone have problems with it taking forever for their PC to go to sleep? Is there something I've potentially misconfigured?


Win 10 has a nasty habit of needing to spin up all of my HDs in order to put the system to sleep so that results in 20-30 seconds of waiting.

Also when I use explorer to open my ssd it stalls out while I hear my hard drives spinning up. 30 seconds later I can see the contents of my ssd. Sad

When I clean install Win 10 I always make sure that only the boot drive is plugged in so Windows won't stick system files on other drives. This trick used to work back in the Win 7 era but now maybe there are some other tricks that I am unaware of.


----------



## bigcid10

first off 
SSD's aren't meant to hibernate or hybrid sleep for that matter
that's why windows 10 has fast startup .
hibernate or hybrid sleep was meant for spin drives because they were so slow
when you system takes 5-10 sec to boot from bios to desktop ,who cares about hiberbate
or sleep 
and as far as windows is buggy you say,My windows pro for workstations(19041.21 v2004) is fine 
all my issues are self inflicted as my PC is my testbench
just make sure you image backup twice a week and you'll have no issues
if you hardware is bad or buggy ,you'll always have issues no matter what OS you use
memory instability is the number 1 killer of OS's
if you don't like windows 10 ,go back to windows 95 and see what a bad OS is like,lol


----------



## FranZe

pschorr1123 said:


> Also when I use explorer to open my ssd it stalls out while I hear my hard drives spinning up. 30 seconds later I can see the contents of my ssd. Sad


30 seconds was fast. Here it can take longer time. But there must be a way around this? I seriously need a solution to this problem..


----------



## GamerKingFaiz

Acertified said:


> Most of that is configured within Windows. I assume you probably already went through those settings but here they are just in case you have not.
> 
> To adjust power and sleep settings in Windows 10, go to Start , and select Settings > System > Power & sleep.
> 
> Under Screen, select how long you want your device to wait before turning the screen off when you're not using your device.
> Under Sleep, select how long you want your device to wait before going to sleep when you’re not using it.
> 
> For more power saving options, select Additional power settings to change how your device uses power.


Yeah, that's fine. That's not the issue. The issue is it takes ~1 min from the time I click sleep to when my PC actually goes to sleep.

Here is the Power Options I have set right now. I disabled hibernation, which is why you can't see it there now.











pschorr1123 said:


> Win 10 has a nasty habit of needing to spin up all of my HDs in order to put the system to sleep so that results in 20-30 seconds of waiting.
> 
> Also when I use explorer to open my ssd it stalls out while I hear my hard drives spinning up. 30 seconds later I can see the contents of my ssd. Sad
> 
> When I clean install Win 10 I always make sure that only the boot drive is plugged in so Windows won't stick system files on other drives. This trick used to work back in the Win 7 era but now maybe there are some other tricks that I am unaware of.


I don't think this is my issue. I do have my OS on an M.2 SSD alongside a SATA SSD and a normal HDD for storage. But I don't hear my HDD spin up when I click sleep.


----------



## St0RM53

GamerKingFaiz said:


> Yeah, that's fine. That's not the issue. The issue is it takes ~1 min from the time I click sleep to when my PC actually goes to sleep.
> 
> Here is the Power Options I have set right now. I disabled hibernation, which is why you can't see it there now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think this is my issue. I do have my OS on an M.2 SSD alongside a SATA SSD and a normal HDD for storage. But I don't hear my HDD spin up when I click sleep.





Run powercfg /requests to see what is preventing it going to sleep. For example i had firefox had some tab "playing" something preventing sleep/turn off monitor.


----------



## St0RM53

pschorr1123 said:


> Are you sure the RAM is 100% stable?
> 
> I have found that even with slight instability it will restart without leaving a blue screen or mini dump to troubleshoot further.



Solution: https://www.reddit.com/r/Amd/comments/end4d8/psa_overclocking_infinity_fabric_and_ram_past/


We should pin this


----------



## GamerKingFaiz

St0RM53 said:


> Run powercfg /requests to see what is preventing it going to sleep. For example i had firefox had some tab "playing" something preventing sleep/turn off monitor.


I saw the following after running the command:


Code:


Running "powercfg -requests" shows:

DISPLAY:
None.

SYSTEM:
None.

AWAYMODE:
None.

EXECUTION:
None.

PERFBOOST:
[DRIVER] Legacy Kernel Caller
Power Manager

ACTIVELOCKSCREEN:
None.

Googling this led nowhere, but I had an idea to turn hibernation back on:


Code:


powercfg /h on

After doing so the following two options came back in power settings. I set "Allow hybrid sleep" to "Off" and "Hibernate after" was already set to "Never". This worked like a charm! My PC now instantly sleeps--YAY!


----------



## MyUsername

*MyUsername*



St0RM53 said:


> Solution: https://www.reddit.com/r/Amd/comments/end4d8/psa_overclocking_infinity_fabric_and_ram_past/
> 
> 
> We should pin this


I'll go with that, for me on a 3900x master soc voltage is 1.1 for 1867 vddg 1050, 1900 soc 1.15 vddg 1050-1075. 1867 is very stable for me. Vddp can be left as auto 900-950


----------



## Alex0401

Please tell me is this normal idle temperature?


----------



## Praetorr

Thank again for all the feedback everyone. No random crashes yet for my brother, so fingers crossed upping VSoC to 1.1V helps.

I guess I was a bit naive potentially. His memory is "only" running at 3600mhz, so I didn't really consider VSoC being 1.05 even a potential issue. On my 3900X and C7H I'm running VSoC at 1.00V and doing 3600mhz memory no problem. But I suppose my brother's 3600X may just not have as well binned an SoC, or potentially perhaps there are some Gigabyte vs. Asus differences at play.


----------



## Nighthog

Praetorr said:


> Thank again for all the feedback everyone. No random crashes yet for my brother, so fingers crossed upping VSoC to 1.1V helps.
> 
> I guess I was a bit naive potentially. His memory is "only" running at 3600mhz, so I didn't really consider VSoC being 1.05 even a potential issue. On my 3900X and C7H I'm running VSoC at 1.00V and doing 3600mhz memory no problem. But I suppose my brother's 3600X may just not have as well binned an SoC, or potentially perhaps there are some Gigabyte vs. Asus differences at play.


ASUS usually give more voltage than they report that they are giving. Gigabyte usually are accurate with their reporting.


----------



## GamerKingFaiz

Alex0401 said:


> Please tell me is this normal idle temperature?


Are you using the stock (Wraith Prism) cooler? If so, that seems normal. I had the same concerns (as you can see here) and I was told that it's normal.

This is one hot CPU!


----------



## Alex0401

GamerKingFaiz said:


> Are you using the stock (Wraith Prism) cooler? If so, that seems normal. I had the same concerns (as you can see here) and I was told that it's normal.
> 
> This is one hot CPU!


Yes, I use a stock cooler.


----------



## Delphi

Does anyone know if the x570 Aorus Elite can change Bank Group Swap settings? I can't find them anywhere.


----------



## Nijo

Delphi said:


> Does anyone know if the x570 Aorus Elite can change Bank Group Swap settings? I can't find them anywhere.


Bios F11 on my X570 Master doesn´t have it, so I don´t expect it on any recent Gigabyte Bios.


----------



## Nighthog

Delphi said:


> Does anyone know if the x570 Aorus Elite can change Bank Group Swap settings? I can't find them anywhere.


Not available for Gigabyte boards on AM4.


----------



## meridius

i am going to start on my new build this weekend any advice on the board and what bios to go for ?

thanks


----------



## Acertified

meridius said:


> i am going to start on my new build this weekend any advice on the board and what bios to go for ?
> 
> thanks


F11 has been Very Stable for us. There is also a BETA F12 floating around but we have not tried it so it might be wise to stay with F11 at this time.


----------



## meridius

Acertified said:


> F11 has been Very Stable for us. There is also a BETA F12 floating around but we have not tried it so it might be wise to stay with F11 at this time.


Thanks will get that now, What drivers should i use the ones from the disc and then update them from gigabytes site ?

also what is the safest way to update the bios as i am sure people said to stay away from using windows to do it


----------



## GamerKingFaiz

meridius said:


> Thanks will get that now, What drivers should i use the ones from the disc and then update them from gigabytes site ?
> 
> also what is the safest way to update the bios as i am sure people said to stay away from using windows to do it


I just put the update files on a USB and plugged that into the back of the board (there's a specific slot labeled for the BIOS USB). Then I used the Q-Flash feature in the BIOS menu to update it.


----------



## Bart

FYI anyone with G.Skill RGB ram, you may want to avoid the latest RGB Fusion update. It somehow thinks my G.skill ram is Patriot RGB ram for some reason, and now when Fusion runs, my DIMMs go out. Why does RGB software have to suck so much, LOL! You may want to disable Fusion auto-updates, if it's not too late. FYI.


----------



## ManniX-ITA

MyUsername said:


> I'll go with that, for me on a 3900x master soc voltage is 1.1 for 1867 vddg 1050, 1900 soc 1.15 vddg 1050-1075. 1867 is very stable for me. Vddp can be left as auto 900-950


Is there any setting which is locking the VDDP?
I tried to change mine but it's locked at 900.

Got a bit more performance and more stable results with VCORE SOC at 1.168.
IB Uncore at 1900 MHz.


----------



## 99belle99

meridius said:


> Thanks will get that now, What drivers should i use the ones from the disc and then update them from gigabytes site ?
> 
> also what is the safest way to update the bios as i am sure people said to stay away from using windows to do it


What drivers are you talking about. Just let Windows 10 handle the drivers but update the chipset drivers yourself by downloading it from the AMD website. They have the most up to date driver and always update from them in the future if newer one is released.


----------



## ManniX-ITA

GamerKingFaiz said:


> I just put the update files on a USB and plugged that into the back of the board (there's a specific slot labeled for the BIOS USB). Then I used the Q-Flash feature in the BIOS menu to update it.


The specific white USB slot is required only for the Q-Flash Plus button procedure.
Otherwise for the Q-Flash utility in the BIOS you can plug the stick in any port.



Bart said:


> FYI anyone with G.Skill RGB ram, you may want to avoid the latest RGB Fusion update. It somehow thinks my G.skill ram is Patriot RGB ram for some reason, and now when Fusion runs, my DIMMs go out. Why does RGB software have to suck so much, LOL! You may want to disable Fusion auto-updates, if it's not too late. FYI.


Couldn't use neither the G.Skill software, always huge performance drops. I think it's the driver, they use the same OEM. Seems the same issue I had with the R20 when it was not yet released for the AORUS.


----------



## Medizinmann

meridius said:


> Thanks will get that now, What drivers should i use the ones from the disc and then update them from gigabytes site ?
> 
> also what is the safest way to update the bios as i am sure people said to stay away from using windows to do it


I would let Windows handle that most of the time - and get the latest Drivers from AMD.
https://www.amd.com/de/support/chipsets/amd-socket-am4/x570

Well I always use @BIOS win Windows 10 PRO since all update after F3 and never had any trouble - but you could just use a USB stick and use Q-Flash, which would be the "safest" way.

Concerning BIOS - F11 seems okay and we don't know much about BETA BIOS 12a as GBT-MatthewH is gone and communication about BIOS-Betas with the community has come to a halt for now…and there has been no changelog available so far. On the other hand no negative Reports about F12a so far as well - some here users tried it.

BTW: Still hoping for a new AGESA which fixes the annoying EDC/PBO-Bug...

Greetings,
Medizinmann


----------



## ibslice

*what happened*

I came here and brought a lot of others here (from HARDWARE UNBOXED) due to the great support from Gigabyte and the constant updates in POST 1 and throughout the forum.

It's been quite some time now with the BIOS posts stopping at F10D but back on 2019/12/09 Gigabyte website updated to F11. (we are now in Febuary). Then there are the chipset drivers. 

Official site lists https://www.gigabyte.com/au/Motherboard/X570-AORUS-MASTER-rev-1x/support#support-dl-driver-chipset [19.10.16] 2019/07/05 BUT .. AMD are now up to ..

2.01.15.2138 
1/16/2020

I remember reading this was going to be the new official home of Gigabyte motherboards.
What Happened Gigabyte. You were striving ahead of everyone then reached a point of standstill? Is this a sign of things to come?


----------



## ibslice

fluidzoverclock said:


> This happened today. Pc was set to sleep after one hour, but somehow it rebooted my pc.
> 
> Is there a solution to this? Does it affect all aorus master motherboards?



YES, .. Kill WINDOWS FAST WAKE in the WINDOWS Settings


----------



## Roboionator

Alex0401 said:


> Please tell me is this normal idle temperature?


Yes


----------



## Medizinmann

Alex0401 said:


> Please tell me is this normal idle temperature?


Looks pretty normal to me too - actually relatively/comparatively low - my temps are a little higher - but I run a low noise profile - most of the time….

VG
Medizinmann


----------



## pschorr1123

ibslice said:


> I came here and brought a lot of others here (from HARDWARE UNBOXED) due to the great support from Gigabyte and the constant updates in POST 1 and throughout the forum.
> 
> It's been quite some time now with the BIOS posts stopping at F10D but back on 2019/12/09 Gigabyte website updated to F11. (we are now in Febuary). Then there are the chipset drivers.
> 
> Official site lists https://www.gigabyte.com/au/Motherboard/X570-AORUS-MASTER-rev-1x/support#support-dl-driver-chipset [19.10.16] 2019/07/05 BUT .. AMD are now up to ..
> 
> 2.01.15.2138
> 1/16/2020
> 
> I remember reading this was going to be the new official home of Gigabyte motherboards.
> What Happened Gigabyte. You were striving ahead of everyone then reached a point of standstill? Is this a sign of things to come?


GB Matt left Gigabyte. He was the driving force behind getting feedback from the community and then taking the feed back back to HQ to be implemented. I have a feeling that he was responsible for most of GB's improvements because it was taken directly from us (the enthusiast community). Now that he's gone things will be down hill from now on similar to the Asus CH VI, VII, VIII forums since Elmor left.


----------



## Streetdragon

The feels.... hurts


----------



## GIDO

Hi all I hope you are well 



I recently bought my new PC:
AMD Ryzen 9 3900X, 4300 MHz 
Gigabyte X570 Aorus Master
NZXT Kraken X62 Liquid CPU Cooler 
G.Skill Trident Z Neo 64 GB (4 x 16 GB) DDR4-3600 CL16
Asus GeForce GTX 1070 8 GB Video Card
OS: Windows 10pro 64 Bit with up to date BIOS for my motherboard 



I am wondering if you could give me some advices regards motherboard BIOS settings to improve performance of my CPU


So far all settings are done by Ryzen master and it works only on 4,3GZ 1,375vol 










Could you please tell me what you think about current aorus motherboards BIOS? how stable is it in yours PCs. Do you do your settings in BIOS or through out the Ryzen Master ??


Is there any chance you could advice what BIOS setting is currently good and you would recommend under ryzen processors ??


I can not run any benchmarks under that volt also lowering voltage results decreased stability of my pc. Is it because of BIOS ? will BIOS be updated soon? 



I appreciate for any advices


----------



## MyUsername

ManniX-ITA said:


> Is there any setting which is locking the VDDP?
> I tried to change mine but it's locked at 900.
> 
> Got a bit more performance and more stable results with VCORE SOC at 1.168.
> IB Uncore at 1900 MHz.


No setting, it can be easily adjusted under AMD CBS/XFR enhancement. I personally leave amd overclocking at default with pbo disabled since it does absolutely nothing except make heat, the settings at amd oc override the settings under amd cbs if you've changed any here.


----------



## tien113

any luck on bios reset bug? bios beta F12 still have that problem.


----------



## Acertified

tien113 said:


> any luck on bios reset bug? bios beta F12 still have that problem.


It's so strange how some people experience this and many others do not. I wish we knew exactly what is causing this issue. I have been upgrading the BIOS since version F3 and have never experienced this issue on 2 different Gigabyte boards but some others have.


----------



## IntelHouseFire

edit: nevermind


----------



## Speedster159

tien113 said:


> any luck on bios reset bug? bios beta F12 still have that problem.





Acertified said:


> It's so strange how some people experience this and many others do not. I wish we knew exactly what is causing this issue. I have been upgrading the BIOS since version F3 and have never experienced this issue on 2 different Gigabyte boards but some others have.


You mean when you completely shut down the system and unplug it or turn off the power supply switch?

I solved mine by changing the CMOS battery with a new one. Never had the problem since.


----------



## Spiczek

@Speedster159 have you checked the batteryvoltage from the older one? Was it in its specifications? I'm not really sure but it is no matter, how long my system is turned off, after a few days the reset is coming. And I checked the battery and it was on 3,21V

Regards


----------



## tien113

Speedster159 said:


> tien113 said:
> 
> 
> 
> any luck on bios reset bug? bios beta F12 still have that problem.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Acertified said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's so strange how some people experience this and many others do not. I wish we knew exactly what is causing this issue. I have been upgrading the BIOS since version F3 and have never experienced this issue on 2 different Gigabyte boards but some others have.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You mean when you completely shut down the system and unplug it or turn off the power supply switch?
> 
> I solved mine by changing the CMOS battery with a new one. Never had the problem since.
Click to expand...

the problem is not a battery.

when I set auto for both vcore and cpu multiplier. bios isn't reset after shutdown the computer.

the bios only reset when I set fixed vcore and cpu multiplier.

and this master board have sleep and auto wake up problem, too. why x570 have a lot of stupid bug??? I never have any problem like that when I use intel. fk amd.


----------



## Medizinmann

Acertified said:


> It's so strange how some people experience this and many others do not. I wish we knew exactly what is causing this issue. I have been upgrading the BIOS since version F3 and have never experienced this issue on 2 different Gigabyte boards but some others have.


I had this bug with some BIOS - but went away somewhere since F7.



Speedster159 said:


> You mean when you completely shut down the system and unplug it or turn off the power supply switch?
> 
> I solved mine by changing the CMOS battery with a new one. Never had the problem since.


I don't expierence exactly this bug right now. But if I power down for an extended period (like more than 5 days) I had the board booting to the BackUp BIOS...don't know why…

Doesn't make much sense - since upluging the PSU and waiting for some time to discharge all power - should be the same - but this doesn't reproduce this behavior.

One other annoying thing is that my machine won't wake after sleep - for now I disabled this feature...

Greetings,
Medizinmann


----------



## Medizinmann

tien113 said:


> the problem is not a battery.
> 
> when I set auto for both vcore and cpu multiplier. bios isn't reset after shutdown the computer.
> 
> the bios only reset when I set fixed vcore and cpu multiplier.
> 
> and this master board have sleep and auto wake up problem, too. why x570 have a lot of stupid bug??? I never have any problem like that when I use intel. fk amd.


This sound more like a problem with your OC/memory Training - when that fails system/bios falls back to JEDEC or factory setting as a percaution.

Try rasing DRAM and SOC voltage a little - helped me. 

You could try to back off a little one the CPU multiplier.

Greetings,
Medizinmann


----------



## tien113

Medizinmann said:


> tien113 said:
> 
> 
> 
> the problem is not a battery.
> 
> when I set auto for both vcore and cpu multiplier. bios isn't reset after shutdown the computer.
> 
> the bios only reset when I set fixed vcore and cpu multiplier.
> 
> and this master board have sleep and auto wake up problem, too. why x570 have a lot of stupid bug??? I never have any problem like that when I use intel. fk amd.
> 
> 
> 
> This sound more like a problem with your OC/memory Training - when that fails system/bios falls back to JEDEC or factory setting as a percaution.
> 
> Try rasing DRAM and SOC voltage a little - helped me.
> 
> You could try to back off a little one the CPU multiplier.
> 
> Greetings,
> Medizinmann
Click to expand...

I will try your ways. How's about the sleep auto wake problem?


----------



## tien113

Medizinmann said:


> tien113 said:
> 
> 
> 
> the problem is not a battery.
> 
> when I set auto for both vcore and cpu multiplier. bios isn't reset after shutdown the computer.
> 
> the bios only reset when I set fixed vcore and cpu multiplier.
> 
> and this master board have sleep and auto wake up problem, too. why x570 have a lot of stupid bug??? I never have any problem like that when I use intel. fk amd.
> 
> 
> 
> This sound more like a problem with your OC/memory Training - when that fails system/bios falls back to JEDEC or factory setting as a percaution.
> 
> Try rasing DRAM and SOC voltage a little - helped me.
> 
> You could try to back off a little one the CPU multiplier.
> 
> Greetings,
> Medizinmann
Click to expand...

it does not help when I lower cpu multiplier or increase voltage. that's why it's weird.


----------



## Medizinmann

tien113 said:


> it does not help when I lower cpu multiplier or increase voltage. that's why it's weird.


But you still OC - don't you?

And OC is beyond specs - so some instabilities are to be expected - more or less.

Weird would be running for some time and then suddenly stopp running.

But for some reason your OC isn't stable a 100% right now and it just trips at cold boot - while running fine when warm boot.

All in all a complex thing and I personally invested many hours to get everthing 100% stable and run all the tests like karhu RAM test etc.

Greetings,
Medizinmann


----------



## pschorr1123

tien113 said:


> I will try your ways. How's about the sleep auto wake problem?


It sounds like your having an issue with your PC waking up shortly after going to sleep right?

This is another of many Win 10 issues/ bugs

Here is a guide here to follow to help:https://www.howtogeek.com/122954/how-to-prevent-your-computer-from-waking-up-accidentally/

I have to go through this bs every fresh Win 10 install. But at least 1903 doesn't wake up my hard drive immediately after putting it to sleep like previous version that was really annoying.

Do all of the steps in guide to fix issue if you still have problems then at least you will now what to Google to get you on the right track

Also do not forget to go into power management options and uncheck "enable fast startup" this is enabled by default and doesn't fully shut down pc when restarted and causes all sorts of weird issues

EDIT: Don't forget to go to device manager and go to properties of all network adapters and click on power management tab disable wake from LAN if not needed and look for "magic packet" disable that and wake on pattern match


----------



## Carbonic

Have anyone tried the new F12b bioses ? https://forums.tweaktown.com/gigabyte/28441-gigabyte-beta-bios.html


----------



## Frietkot Louis

Carbonic said:


> Have anyone tried the new F12b bioses ? https://forums.tweaktown.com/gigabyte/28441-gigabyte-beta-bios.html


I am running it for a couple of hours now. Don't see anything different to F11.


----------



## nangu

tien113 said:


> the problem is not a battery.
> 
> when I set auto for both vcore and cpu multiplier. bios isn't reset after shutdown the computer.
> 
> the bios only reset when I set fixed vcore and cpu multiplier.
> 
> and this master board have sleep and auto wake up problem, too. why x570 have a lot of stupid bug??? I never have any problem like that when I use intel. fk amd.



If you are using a fixed vCore with your OC, try "normal" and positive offset instead. Base voltage is 1.1v, so add an offset to suit your desired final vCore value.

I experienced cmos resets with fixed vCore on the Master too.


----------



## St0RM53

GamerKingFaiz said:


> I saw the following after running the command:
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> Running "powercfg -requests" shows:
> 
> DISPLAY:
> None.
> 
> SYSTEM:
> None.
> 
> AWAYMODE:
> None.
> 
> EXECUTION:
> None.
> 
> PERFBOOST:
> [DRIVER] Legacy Kernel Caller
> Power Manager
> 
> ACTIVELOCKSCREEN:
> None.
> 
> Googling this led nowhere, but I had an idea to turn hibernation back on:
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> powercfg /h on
> 
> After doing so the following two options came back in power settings. I set "Allow hybrid sleep" to "Off" and "Hibernate after" was already set to "Never". This worked like a charm! My PC now instantly sleeps--YAY!



Glad i kinda helped ;p


----------



## bigcid10

Does anyone know what the changelog in F12b bios consists of ?


----------



## buffalo2102

Carbonic said:


> Have anyone tried the new F12b bioses ? https://forums.tweaktown.com/gigabyte/28441-gigabyte-beta-bios.html


I've been running F12 on my Elite since it was released. No problems at all.


----------



## Illined

So it appears my X570 Master wasn't broken. The shop did another CMOS reset and it worked that time around. They could boot it with no issues whatsoever. I have received the motherboard once again, installed it and it is running without a care in the world.


It baffles me... I did a CMOS reset, tried the back-up BIOS through the switches on the board, nothing worked. The shop does another reset and it works. A few questions though:
1) I didn't touch the BIOS for weeks on end, nor did I change any drivers. Suddenly it stops working altogether
2) Why would my CMOS reset (taking out the battery) or switching to the second BIOS not work?


I guess I am happy nothing is broken. Let's hope it doesn't happen again in the near future.


Whilst rebuilding my rig I took the liberty of taking out the 5,2" drive trays, remove the unside SSD cage, replace my PSU cables with a new Corsair Pro kit (black and white, matching the case, ram and motherboard) and tidying up the cables. Pushed my Crucial E-die kit to 3800C16 and IF1900 for the first as well. So far so good.



One important remark for other users of the Corsair H115i, I originally mounted this cooler with the pre-applied thermal paste. When I put the back-up motherboard in I noticed how horrible the pre-applied paste actually is; it doesn't spread itself at all and the coverage is terrible:










Repasting the cpu on the back-up board with Noctua NT-H1 gave me higher idle temperatures, but lower load temperatures. Now once again repasting the CPU on the X570 Master gave me lower idle and load temperatures. Used the X-method both times, used too much paste the first time around. If I had to choose a cooler all over again, I would skip this (or any other) Corsair AIO and choose a cooler with a better, square heatspreader.


----------



## pal

will EDC bug be ever fixed?


----------



## etana

pschorr1123 said:


> Before you wipe the boot drive you can use AEOMI backupper to make a backup image and then you can mount the image later on and browse it as if it were a separate drive that way can can search for any software that you might have forgot to reinstall.
> 
> I think it's pretty amazing that you can pull a Win 10 boot drive from one PC and put in another and actually have it boot. You certainly could not do that with Win XP, lol
> 
> My fist build was a Pentium 3 800 mhz slot 1 (cartridge) to fit the Pentium 2 slotted Aopen MB.
> 
> Jumping on the Ryzen band wagon back in 2017 has made me learn a lot of new things especially RAM overclocking.
> 
> If you run into any more issues the folks here will point you in the right direction
> 
> EDIT: Since Win 10 is a bug filled dog turd you want to stay at least 1 build behind the latest 6 month build that they shove down your throat. 1903 is best IMO for Ryzen 3000 as it's scheduler is CCX aware and can use your best core
> 
> pretty insane to come out with a new build every 6 months especially after they got rid of all of their beta testers. We are the beta testers now and get to put up with pc bricking bugs thanks to added features no one wanted or asked for


 SO, quick update. I reinstalled windows and that seems to have corrected the issue with not booting to the pcie drive. I still couldn't get the ram to work at xmp or manually (expebt by setting extremely loose timings (TCL 24) until i saw there was a new beta bios, f12b. after flashing it seems to be working with XMP now!. Still running memtest and haven't done cold boots yet, but this is promising.


----------



## bigcid10

pal said:


> will EDC bug be ever fixed?


not as of yet
I'm on 12b and if I set edc to auto ,no boost


----------



## Acertified

Illined said:


> So it appears my X570 Master wasn't broken. The shop did another CMOS reset and it worked that time around. They could boot it with no issues whatsoever. I have received the motherboard once again, installed it and it is running without a care in the world.
> 
> 
> Repasting the cpu on the back-up board with Noctua NT-H1 gave me higher idle temperatures, but lower load temperatures. Now once again repasting the CPU on the X570 Master gave me lower idle and load temperatures. Used the X-method both times, used too much paste the first time around. If I had to choose a cooler all over again, I would skip this (or any other) Corsair AIO and choose a cooler with a better, square heatspreader.



I have used 7 different Corsair AIO coolers over the last 4 or so years and all but 1 worked fine giving me very good temps. I have had much better coverage with the Thermal Grease supplied by Corsair than you are getting but I couldn't tell you why that is. Anytime I remove a Heatsink from the CPU I always replace the Thermal Grease with new even if the coverage looked good. It's just a practice that I have done for the last 20 years as a precaution. I have used the H115, H110 v.1 and 2 and the H60. My current Corsair AIO is the H110 RGB Platinum and works just fine with Good temps.


----------



## Elrick

Illined said:


> One important remark for other users of the Corsair H115i, I originally mounted this cooler with the pre-applied thermal paste. When I put the back-up motherboard in I noticed how horrible the pre-applied paste actually is; it doesn't spread itself at all and the coverage is terrible:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would skip this (or any other) Corsair AIO and choose a cooler with a better, square heatspreader.


YES, please use another cooler, not linked to any AIO.

The traditional Air Coolers from Noctua, Thermalright or a be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 4 Cooler instead.

Remember that these air coolers work quite reliably across all temps whether Gaming, 3D and/or Video Rendering without any problems at all with temps.

Of course you still need a very good large PC Case to enable proper influx of Cooler fresh air and the ability to remove internal old air, out of the case quickly.


----------



## Rapidian

*New beta bios available*

New beta bios available:

https://forums.tweaktown.com/gigabyte/28441-gigabyte-beta-bios.html

X570 AORUS Xtreme - F12b
X570 AORUS Master - F12b
X570 AORUS Elite - F12c
X570 AORUS Ultra - F12b
X570 AORUS Pro - F12b
X570 AORUS Pro WIFI - F12b


----------



## m00nsun

buffalo2102 said:


> I've been running F12 on my Elite since it was released. No problems at all.



Any gains over f11? Official release seems to be taking a fair bit longer.


----------



## Samuel25

Hey,

I switched to an Aorus Elite a few months ago and got issues with my internet connection on some startups.
Most of the time everything works fine, but after every 3./4. boot my network connection seems completely frozen.
Windows shows that my connection is fine but I cant actually ping anything.
When I try to deactivate the Ethernet Adapter of the Board the whole window gets frozen and it just loads forever.
A reboot doesnt help, i have to shut the PC down completely and start it again, then the Adapter is actually deactivated and I can acivate it again and everything works fine.

Im on F11 and couldnt find anyone with similar problems, could it be a Hardware issue?


----------



## Medizinmann

Samuel25 said:


> Hey,
> 
> I switched to an Aorus Elite a few months ago and got issues with my internet connection on some startups.
> Most of the time everything works fine, but after every 3./4. boot my network connection seems completely frozen.
> Windows shows that my connection is fine but I cant actually ping anything.
> When I try to deactivate the Ethernet Adapter of the Board the whole window gets frozen and it just loads forever.
> A reboot doesnt help, i have to shut the PC down completely and start it again, then the Adapter is actually deactivated and I can acivate it again and everything works fine.
> 
> Im on F11 and couldnt find anyone with similar problems, could it be a Hardware issue?


Did you try the latest drivers from Intel?

I never had an issue with my Intel NIC - but similar events with my 10G-NIC - a driver update helped. 

Greetings,
Medizinmann


----------



## Samuel25

I tried the drivers from gigabyte.com and the newest form intel directly last month, same problem.
Just saw that there is a new version from 23/01, I will try that one too


----------



## pschorr1123

etana said:


> SO, quick update. I reinstalled windows and that seems to have corrected the issue with not booting to the pcie drive. I still couldn't get the ram to work at xmp or manually (expebt by setting extremely loose timings (TCL 24) until i saw there was a new beta bios, f12b. after flashing it seems to be working with XMP now!. Still running memtest and haven't done cold boots yet, but this is promising.


Glad to hear.

It's generally a good idea to do a fresh Windows install anytime you change CPU/MB. Doing this will save you time and headache from chasing done random/ weird issues


As far as the memory timings go pay very close attention to what the Dram Calc recommends for CAD BUS, ProcODT, and RTT Park, RTT Nom, and RTT WR.
Ryzen is very particular about these settings and will vary depending on which ICs your RAM kit actually has. Having one of these settings off by 1 will cause your RAM to spit out errors left and right on some memory kits.

The circled settings in the Ryzen Master Screenshot show what I'm talking about. 

RM calls ProcODT CPU on die termination


----------



## pschorr1123

Samuel25 said:


> Hey,
> 
> I switched to an Aorus Elite a few months ago and got issues with my internet connection on some startups.
> Most of the time everything works fine, but after every 3./4. boot my network connection seems completely frozen.
> Windows shows that my connection is fine but I cant actually ping anything.
> When I try to deactivate the Ethernet Adapter of the Board the whole window gets frozen and it just loads forever.
> A reboot doesnt help, i have to shut the PC down completely and start it again, then the Adapter is actually deactivated and I can acivate it again and everything works fine.
> 
> Im on F11 and couldnt find anyone with similar problems, could it be a Hardware issue?



Have you disabled Fast Startup under Power Management Settings in WIN 10?

Its enabled by default and doesn't actually turn off your pc when you do a restart which may leave some devices to be stuck in an invalid state.

Follow guide here: https://www.windowscentral.com/how-disable-windows-10-fast-startup


----------



## Samuel25

pschorr1123 said:


> Have you disabled Fast Startup under Power Management Settings in WIN 10?
> 
> Its enabled by default and doesn't actually turn off your pc when you do a restart which may leave some devices to be stuck in an invalid state.
> 
> Follow guide here: https://www.windowscentral.com/how-disable-windows-10-fast-startup



Thank you, I will test if it happens again with this turned off + the new drivers


----------



## rastaviper

Samuel25 said:


> Hey,
> 
> I switched to an Aorus Elite a few months ago and got issues with my internet connection on some startups.
> Most of the time everything works fine, but after every 3./4. boot my network connection seems completely frozen.
> Windows shows that my connection is fine but I cant actually ping anything.
> When I try to deactivate the Ethernet Adapter of the Board the whole window gets frozen and it just loads forever.
> A reboot doesnt help, i have to shut the PC down completely and start it again, then the Adapter is actually deactivated and I can acivate it again and everything works fine.
> 
> Im on F11 and couldnt find anyone with similar problems, could it be a Hardware issue?


I have the same mobo for months and never had any issues with internet or anything else freezing.
I also doubt that it has anything to do with the Bios version.
What system drivers have u installed?


----------



## bigcid10

I just upgraded my Gskill ddr4 3200 (8GB x 4) to gskill ddr4 3600(16GB x 2) #F4-3600C16D-32GTXNC
Has anyone here sucessfully run these at 3800/1900 IF and could you share the spec you used
Thank you
see sig for system info


----------



## Deepcuts

bigcid10 said:


> I just upgraded my Gskill ddr4 3200 (8GB x 4) to gskill ddr4 3600(16GB x 2) #F4-3600C16D-32GTXNC
> Has anyone here sucessfully run these at 3800/1900 IF and could you share the spec you used
> Thank you
> see sig for system info



I don't have exactly your part. Mine is F4-3600C18Q-64GTZN with 18-22-22-42 so a bit slower then yours in theory.
Even so, I am running 3800 and 1900 IF without issues with the same 18-22-22-42 setting.
All I did was raising DDR voltage to 1.4V from 1.35V
Your KIT should do 3800/1900 easily if your CPU is decently good.


----------



## rastaviper

bigcid10 said:


> I just upgraded my Gskill ddr4 3200 (8GB x 4) to gskill ddr4 3600(16GB x 2) #F4-3600C16D-32GTXNC
> 
> Has anyone here sucessfully run these at 3800/1900 IF and could you share the spec you used
> 
> Thank you
> 
> see sig for system info


I believe that u have downgraded, not upgraded.
The GTXNC had some of the worse chips.
What was the full product code of your original RAM?

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


----------



## bigcid10

Deepcuts said:


> I don't have exactly your part. Mine is F4-3600C18Q-64GTZN with 18-22-22-42 so a bit slower then yours in theory.
> Even so, I am running 3800 and 1900 IF without issues with the same 18-22-22-42 setting.
> All I did was raising DDR voltage to 1.4V from 1.35V
> Your KIT should do 3800/1900 easily if your CPU is decently good.


Ok,Thank you
I'll give it a shot and report back


----------



## trikats

rastaviper said:


> I believe that u have downgraded, not upgraded.
> The GTXNC had some of the worse chips.
> What was the full product code of your original RAM?
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


I think he meant F4-3600C16D-32GTZNC.
Those are Hynix DJR.
Not bad, but not great.


----------



## pschorr1123

3600 cl15,15,15,15, 30 > 3200 cl 14, 14,14,28 > 3600 cl 16,16,16, 36 

Common misunderstanding that faster MTS = better I too would have thought 3600 cl 16,16,16,36 was better than 3200 14,14,14,28 but that's not the case. 

Only advantage would be just loading xmp and not entering timings manually

Here is a formula to figure out how many NS each operation runs with RAM assuming all primary match (ie 14,14,14,14) LOWER is better here:

3200 14,14,14,14, = 2000/3200 (MTS) = 6.75 * 14 (primary timings #) = 8.75 ns So this kit has only 8.75 ns of latency per operation

3600 16,16,16,16 = 2000/3600 (MTS) = .55556 X 16 (primary latency) = 8.88 ns

3600 15,15,15,15 = 2000/3600 = .55556 x15 = 8.33 ns

I learned this from Wendel @ Level1 Techs (2000/MTS) * CL

EDIT: Just wanted to say that with Ryzen 3000 and going forward it really isn't necessary to pay double for b-dies when Micron E dies perform almost as well and better is some cases thanks to the dual ranks. B-Dies were totally necessary during Ryzen 1000 as it required the least amount of fuss to get stable >=3200MTS

It all comes down to user preference. I got my b-dies during the RAM price fixing so I paid $220 US for 16GB now the 3200 cl 14 Flare X on Newwgg is $111 while non b-dies is around $60

Not sure how to figure for kits that cheat by only having a lower 1st cl timing number like 3200 cl 16,18,18,18 perhaps ignore 1st number but then some kits above 4000 have all mis-matched primaries


----------



## Abula

Can anyone point into the fastest/reliable ram for a GIGABYTE X570 AORUS XTREME simply by running XMP (not interested on manual tuning). I'm more interested on 16gb modules, but if 8gb is considerable faster or stable, ill settle for that.


----------



## Nighthog

Abula said:


> Can anyone point into the fastest/reliable ram for a GIGABYTE X570 AORUS XTREME simply by running XMP (not interested on manual tuning). I'm more interested on 16gb modules, but if 8gb is considerable faster or stable, ill settle for that.


Get Micron Rev. E 
Any current Crucial kit have them and then some other brands might have them as well but I'm unsure which kits use the Rev.E Micron elsewhere. I have a Kingston HyperX kit with Micron Rev.E but they don't sell the particular kit I bought anymore. The regular Micron Crucial kits are usually better then the one I have. 
It does 4x8Gb XMP 4000Mhz++ even if the kit is rated 3466Mhz CL 19.23.23.23 1.200V (just set XMP and the wanted Mhz you want to try)

Currently doing 3800Mhz CL13.23.17.30 1.700V but have run 4266 CL16.26.19.45 1.600V if you want more Mhz.


----------



## buffalo2102

m00nsun said:


> Any gains over f11? Official release seems to be taking a fair bit longer.


I don't make a habit of running benchmarks between BIOS versions so can't really say. Certainly NO problems introduced though (in my case).


----------



## bigcid10

trikats said:


> I think he meant F4-3600C16D-32GTZNC.
> Those are Hynix DJR.
> Not bad, but not great.


I was wondering what chips they were
dram cal didn't really say
hwinfo said sk hynix

my other ram was 16,19,19,19,38,56 3200
gskill trident z rgb(8GB x 4)


----------



## bigcid10

bigcid10 said:


> Ok,Thank you
> I'll give it a shot and report back


I was able to up it to 3800 but 1900 IF 
would'nt go ,kept defaulting the bios

I did get 3733/1867 though
I'll play with it some more later
Thanks


----------



## meridius

Elrick said:


> YES, please use another cooler, not linked to any AIO.
> 
> The traditional Air Coolers from Noctua, Thermalright or a be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 4 Cooler instead.
> 
> Remember that these air coolers work quite reliably across all temps whether Gaming, 3D and/or Video Rendering without any problems at all with temps.
> 
> Of course you still need a very good large PC Case to enable proper influx of Cooler fresh air and the ability to remove internal old air, out of the case quickly.


Hi, I am going to be fitting a Noctua cooler to mine, what is the best method of putting the paste onto the cpu to get the best coverage ? a X or dot or other

thanks


----------



## rissie

bigcid10 said:


> I just upgraded my Gskill ddr4 3200 (8GB x 4) to gskill ddr4 3600(16GB x 2) #F4-3600C16D-32GTXNC
> Has anyone here sucessfully run these at 3800/1900 IF and could you share the spec you used
> Thank you
> see sig for system info


I run GTZNC at 3800 with timings of 16 19 16 20 24 44 with TRFC 484 

Vsoc is auto but Vddp and Vddg is 800 and 850mV

https://www.overclock.net/forum/11-...570-aorus-owners-thread-528.html#post28253346


----------



## Elrick

meridius said:


> Hi, I am going to be fitting a Noctua cooler to mine, what is the best method of putting the paste onto the cpu to get the best coverage ? a X or dot or other
> 
> thanks


I have now always pasted a very thin coat of paste onto the entire IHS of these new Ryzen cpu models.

Easy to use some type of plastic flat edge scraper, bought down at 'Bunnings' for 50c and you've got something to use forever more.

You have to evenly spread the paste onto the IHS, so when the Noctua, Thermalright or BeQuiet Cooler is placed onto it, shall adhere nicely without any air pockets trapped between the base of the heatsink and the paste.


----------



## PatrickE

meridius said:


> Hi, I am going to be fitting a Noctua cooler to mine, what is the best method of putting the paste onto the cpu to get the best coverage ? a X or dot or other
> 
> thanks


There is no single correct answer to that. I might change method depending on the thickness of the compound. With some thinner ones I might apply a dot, x, or vertical line, while with some thicker ones I prefer to spread it out. Even if it's a thicker compound though, it will become thinner and probably spread out just fine by itself once the CPU warms up.


----------



## bigcid10

rissie said:


> I run GTZNC at 3800 with timings of 16 19 16 20 24 44 with TRFC 484
> 
> Vsoc is auto but Vddp and Vddg is 800 and 850mV
> 
> https://www.overclock.net/forum/11-...570-aorus-owners-thread-528.html#post28253346


I can run them at 3800 ,but I can't get my ultra to run at 1900 IF
I have it at 1733/1867 now,I don't know if I'm not setting something in 
the bios wrong or something
does it have to be on auto clocks or can it be per ccd ?
Thanks


----------



## rissie

bigcid10 said:


> I can run them at 3800 ,but I can't get my ultra to run at 1900 IF
> I have it at 1733/1867 now,I don't know if I'm not setting something in
> the bios wrong or something
> does it have to be on auto clocks or can it be per ccd ?
> Thanks


It has nothing to do with either. I run 1900 with all my setups for clocks. I'd suggest setting it at stock and testing if your CPU can do 1900IF first. Tweak to get IF stable at 1900 and slowly clock everything else up to get there. 

stock clocks and cpu and 1900IF then test with stock clocks with RAM and IF at 1900. Once that is stable, start clocking your CPU the way you like it.


----------



## tien113

Medizinmann said:


> But you still OC - don't you?
> 
> And OC is beyond specs - so some instabilities are to be expected - more or less.
> 
> Weird would be running for some time and then suddenly stopp running.
> 
> But for some reason your OC isn't stable a 100% right now and it just trips at cold boot - while running fine when warm boot.
> 
> All in all a complex thing and I personally invested many hours to get everthing 100% stable and run all the tests like karhu RAM test etc.
> 
> Greetings,
> Medizinmann


NO. if I change cpu multiplier to 36 or 35. that's mean they run at default speed.



pschorr1123 said:


> It sounds like your having an issue with your PC waking up shortly after going to sleep right?
> 
> This is another of many Win 10 issues/ bugs
> 
> Here is a guide here to follow to help:https://www.howtogeek.com/122954/how-to-prevent-your-computer-from-waking-up-accidentally/
> 
> I have to go through this bs every fresh Win 10 install. But at least 1903 doesn't wake up my hard drive immediately after putting it to sleep like previous version that was really annoying.
> 
> Do all of the steps in guide to fix issue if you still have problems then at least you will now what to Google to get you on the right track
> 
> Also do not forget to go into power management options and uncheck "enable fast startup" this is enabled by default and doesn't fully shut down pc when restarted and causes all sorts of weird issues
> 
> EDIT: Don't forget to go to device manager and go to properties of all network adapters and click on power management tab disable wake from LAN if not needed and look for "magic packet" disable that and wake on pattern match


I will uncheck fast boot in windows and see what happen. Thanks.

p/s: disable fast boot does not help.



nangu said:


> If you are using a fixed vCore with your OC, try "normal" and positive offset instead. Base voltage is 1.1v, so add an offset to suit your desired final vCore value.
> 
> I experienced cmos resets with fixed vCore on the Master too.


I will try offset vcore and tell you a result later. 

p/s: offset vcore still happen bios reset bug.

I gonna return this board and get the asus one. very tired of this board.


----------



## rastaviper

rissie said:


> It has nothing to do with either. I run 1900 with all my setups for clocks. I'd suggest setting it at stock and testing if your CPU can do 1900IF first. Tweak to get IF stable at 1900 and slowly clock everything else up to get there.
> 
> 
> 
> stock clocks and cpu and 1900IF then test with stock clocks with RAM and IF at 1900. Once that is stable, start clocking your CPU the way you like it.


Btw why run the memory at 1900/3800 with so high timings?
What's the perFormance gain in comparison to 3733/1767 with lower timings?

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


----------



## bluechris

rastaviper said:


> Btw why run the memory at 1900/3800 with so high timings?
> What's the perFormance gain in comparison to 3733/1767 with lower timings?
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


Yeap the same question always exist in my mind also, people here hunt mhz and not latency. From my testings in windows and in esxi that my built in my sig is running with cl14 and maximum safe frequency for it i get good latency and i feel the difference of a snappier system. If i do the opposite and raise mhz and lower cl i get more bandwidth but my latency goes sky high and i feel it.


----------



## bigcid10

rastaviper said:


> Btw why run the memory at 1900/3800 with so high timings?
> What's the perFormance gain in comparison to 3733/1767 with lower timings?
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


yea,I thought about that last night myself 
I think I'll try and tighten up my timings today first and see how that goes
Thank you


----------



## rastaviper

bigcid10 said:


> yea,I thought about that last night myself
> 
> I think I'll try and tighten up my timings today first and see how that goes
> 
> Thank you


Check your results with AIDA.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


----------



## meridius

Hi all just for the other people i found this video for applying the paste to the chip as i have some NT-H2 paste and you need to applying it differently to the NT-H1 so i have been told. its 5 dot method






lol got some NT-H1 with the heatsink and i bought the H2 a few weeks back, lol more paste.

this is a good bit of info on there paste to


----------



## bigcid10

I used rms 1.7 and here's what I got so far
clocks are sync's at 1867


----------



## Samuel25

rastaviper said:


> I have the same mobo for months and never had any issues with internet or anything else freezing.
> I also doubt that it has anything to do with the Bios version.
> What system drivers have u installed?


Yeah, thats what made me think its a hardware issue since i couldnt find anyone with similar problems.
I started with the drivers that windows installed automatically and then switched to the ones from gigabyte.com, same problem.
Yesterday i installed the newest one directly from intel which I need to test for a bit since it sometimes doesnt happen for a few days and then twice in a row.


----------



## wizardB

please delete


----------



## wizardB

please delete.


----------



## wizardB

GBT-MatthewH said:


> * Newest BETA BIOS with AGESA 1004B (11/20)*
> 
> Per CCX Overclocking Support
> Many additional options opened/moved under Tweaker -> Advanced CPU Settings
> 
> X570 AORUS Xtreme -  F10D
> X570 AORUS Master -  F10D
> X570 AORUS Ultra-  F10D
> X570 AORUS Pro Wifi -  F10D
> X570 AORUS Pro -  F10D
> X570 I AORUS Pro (ITX)-  F10D
> X570 AORUS Elite -  F10D
> X570 AORUS Elite Wifi -  F10D
> X570 Gaming X -  F10D
> 
> * Older BETA BIOS with AGESA 1003 ABBA (10/15) *
> 
> X570 AORUS Xtreme -  F5E
> X570 AORUS Master -  F7E
> X570 AORUS Ultra-  F6E
> X570 AORUS Pro Wifi -  F6E
> X570 AORUS Pro -  F6E
> X570 I AORUS Pro (ITX)-  F6F
> X570 AORUS Elite -  F5F
> X570 AORUS Elite Wifi -  F3F
> X570 Gaming X -  F5F
> 
> 
> * AGESA 1004B Change Log *
> 
> 
> Improved boot times.
> Improved RAID compatibility
> Added support for Raven Ridge CPU's (2200G/2400G)
> When you flash BIOS (in the BIOS) you now have the option to also flash the backup BIOS.
> I also made a copy of all the BIOS here: https://drive.google.com/open?id=1Ts0d6CsBhc3UBnA2HKtwxVkBwA8tTUDk
> * Useful Docs *
> 
> VRM Info: https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1CnA5xLV4F9_x99QBE0lxWcDxGctE9eBRUg_GwHjM9z0/
> 
> PCIe Diagrams: https://drive.google.com/open?id=193tSL7U6VwPwnWYm4NPdjQQ3xZwShiAD
> 
> *FAQ*
> 
> Q: What is "High frequency support" under XMP?
> A: This is a quick way to adjust Infinity Fabric speed manually.
> 
> Level 1 = 1600 IF
> Level 2 = 1700 IF
> Level 3 = 1800 IF
> To go above 1800 IF set the speed manually, do not use these presets.
> 
> Q: XMP doesn't work!
> A: Make sure you are:
> 
> Using slot A2/B2 - From CPU skip a slot, RAM, skip a slot, RAM. *I cannot emphasize this enough. If you are helping someone T/S a problem this should be your first question. *
> You are using the latest BIOS.
> For debugging RAM please keep everything else default.
> If the above don't help post your RAM kit and any steps you have tried to fix the problem.
> 
> Q: My RAM voltage goes to 1.2V when setting a CPU multiplier.
> A: Your OC is unstable. Try raising Vcore.
> 
> *Reported Issues Status*
> 
> 
> 
> Issue | | Status
> Disabling CSM causes BIOS to become slow||Reproducible / Working on a fix*
> 
> *Temporary work around on latest BETA (F7B) - Press CTRL-F6 in BIOS. Set resolution to "VGA First" This will lower resolution but should fix the lag. Its just a temporary work around. Let me know if if works.
> 
> * I dont see my BIOS on the webpage!!!*
> 
> We have tons of servers worldwide. If you don't see a file, or get access denied, it means the file hasn't propagated there yet. You need to go to the global page...
> 
> 
> 
> Here is an example of the US page: || gigabyte.com/us/Motherboard/X570-AORUS-MASTER-rev-10/
> Here is an example of the global page: ||gigabyte.com/Motherboard/X570-AORUS-MASTER-rev-10/
> Notice the only difference is the "/US". Simply remove that. For EU remove "/EU", etc... If you get the access denied message try the ASIA server. *Its the same file, just a different mirror!*
> 
> *How to use Q-Flash Plus without a CPU:*


This one


----------



## rissie

rastaviper said:


> Btw why run the memory at 1900/3800 with so high timings?
> What's the perFormance gain in comparison to 3733/1767 with lower timings?
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


I wasn't able to do cl15 at 3600 with my ram (didn't try 14) and the sticks run at 3800 - so that's one reason. These aren't B-die sticks so they are much better value and I don't think the difference is much - can be seen in the AIDA quick benches. 64.4ns - so maybe 1-2ns for about $100 savings (depending where you are)?

You should optimize based on your modules - not everything is about B-die basically.


----------



## rissie

bigcid10 said:


> I used rms 1.7 and here's what I got so far
> clocks are sync's at 1867


Here is mine.


----------



## bigcid10

rissie said:


> Here is mine.


I inputed you numbers and did better
Thank you


----------



## F1Aussie

Hi all, I have never done bios updates before, if I want to try f12b do I need to go to agesa 1004b first? Do you have to do the chipset as well at the same time? What is the overall process? Cheers


----------



## rissie

F1Aussie said:


> Hi all, I have never done bios updates before, if I want to try f12b do I need to go to agesa 1004b first? Do you have to do the chipset as well at the same time? What is the overall process? Cheers


While it may be possible certain Bios updates may require new software drivers, this is not usually the case. Just update/downgrade your Bios - the existing windows drivers would still work.


----------



## rissie

bigcid10 said:


> I inputed you numbers and did better
> Thank you


Awesome! And no worries, I shared them because I genuinely think they are great value RAM and hope more enjoy them.

If you're at 3733 you should be able to get away with tRP at it's stock 19 (I could). I was stable 16 19 19 up to 3733... the last bump to 3800 needed it to go 16 19 20


----------



## Belliash

Anyone tried F12 on X570? Does it finally fix the AER reported errors after enabling AER Cap and ACS in BIOS?


----------



## online123

Belliash said:


> Anyone tried F12 on X570? Does it finally fix the AER reported errors after enabling AER Cap and ACS in BIOS?



Where is the f12 available to download?


----------



## F1Aussie

Okay, thanks rissie


----------



## bigcid10

rissie said:


> Awesome! And no worries, I shared them because I genuinely think they are great value RAM and hope more enjoy them.
> 
> If you're at 3733 you should be able to get away with tRP at it's stock 19 (I could). I was stable 16 19 19 up to 3733... the last bump to 3800 needed it to go 16 19 20


Ok,I think I'm set till I get bored again,lol 
which is usually about every 30 min

btw, I could run the ram at 3800 ,but my IF won't do 1900(at least it appears)
so I synced them to 1867


----------



## rastaviper

rissie said:


> I wasn't able to do cl15 at 3600 with my ram (didn't try 14) and the sticks run at 3800 - so that's one reason. These aren't B-die sticks so they are much better value and I don't think the difference is much - can be seen in the AIDA quick benches. 64.4ns - so maybe 1-2ns for about $100 savings (depending where you are)?
> 
> 
> 
> You should optimize based on your modules - not everything is about B-die basically.


Lol
Well I have spent 110£ and still can do 62.5 ns with my bdies.
And guess what.
1-2 ns is a HUGE difference.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


----------



## prhbtd

rastaviper said:


> Lol
> Well I have spent 110£ and still can do 62.5 ns with my bdies.
> And guess what.
> 1-2 ns is a HUGE difference.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


60 - 70 ns for ryzen same ****. Below 50 ns is the latency you can feel in games and windows like intel.


----------



## ibslice

Since this doesn't appear to be updated anymore. The new BETA bios's are here:


https://forums.tweaktown.com/gigabyte/28441-gigabyte-beta-bios.html


----------



## ManniX-ITA

rissie said:


> Here is mine.


Thanks, I gained something in write speed and latency.


----------



## crinny

Hi


I am running the following rig and I cant get past bios F4.
x570 Aorus Elite
Sapphire RX 5600 XT
Ballistix Sport AT 3200Mzh CL16


I tried F5b, games are crashing after a minute or two. I get error 132 in World of Warcraft, Elder Scrolls online crashes at start.
F10 and F11 are the same, though with these my Windows 10 Pro also crashes with different error messages. 



To narrow down things I tried with different memory modules, Corsairs LPX which are on the OVL list which gives me the same issues.
Also tried an Nvidia card, didnt solve it. Before the 5600 i was running a x580 which also gave me the same issues on any bios above F4.
Also tried to run without XMP enable, issues persists.



With F4 everything works great, all games runs like they should do, and never any issues with Windows 10.


Been really happy with the board since it has been rock solid from day one, but yeah with F4 bios. I really want to be able to upgrade the AGESA and the 

benefits from the later ones. With F4 you still have the high voltage peaks of 1.42.


Any ideas before I finally return this motherboard?


----------



## rastaviper

Is anyone using a keyboard like Logitech G15 with a screen for real monitoring of temps and other parameters?

Unfortunately HWINFO doesn't seem to be compatible as I can't get the info appear on the screen of the keyboard.
Any suggestions?
I mainly need the cpu and vga freq, temp and voltage, plus some RAM info.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Belliash

Belliash said:


> Anyone tried F12 on X570? Does it finally fix the AER reported errors after enabling AER Cap and ACS in BIOS?


Anyone?


----------



## Carbonic

rastaviper said:


> Is anyone using a keyboard like Logitech G15 with a screen for real monitoring of temps and other parameters?
> 
> Unfortunately HWINFO doesn't seem to be compatible as I can't get the info appear on the screen of the keyboard.
> Any suggestions?
> I mainly need the cpu and vga freq, temp and voltage, plus some RAM info.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


HWINFO has no issues collecting the info and relaying it to other applications. My Streamdeck does this without issues.
The problem is probably that the values that needs to be fetched from HWINFO is called something different on the AMD platform and the Logitech software need to be updated to support this.


----------



## rissie

bigcid10 said:


> Ok,I think I'm set till I get bored again,lol
> which is usually about every 30 min
> 
> btw, I could run the ram at 3800 ,but my IF won't do 1900(at least it appears)
> so I synced them to 1867





ManniX-ITA said:


> Thanks, I gained something in write speed and latency.


Can't you both disable gear down mode? You might gain a tad by doing that, but glad to hear the settings are working well for you guys as well


----------



## ManniX-ITA

rissie said:


> Can't you both disable gear down mode? You might gain a tad by doing that, but glad to hear the settings are working well for you guys as well


Yikes, I thought I disabled it. Last time I had random reboots without it.


----------



## ManniX-ITA

Carbonic said:


> HWINFO has no issues collecting the info and relaying it to other applications. My Streamdeck does this without issues.
> The problem is probably that the values that needs to be fetched from HWINFO is called something different on the AMD platform and the Logitech software need to be updated to support this.


It should support the Logitech LCD directly. I have HWINFO64 in my applets for the LCD but it's not working for me either.
As an alternative I use Afterburner with Rivatuner monitoring.


----------



## bigcid10

rissie said:


> Can't you both disable gear down mode? You might gain a tad by doing that, but glad to hear the settings are working well for you guys as well


when I set gdm to disabled ,it reset my bios
so I guess not


----------



## IntelHouseFire

Has anyone else noticed a kind of scraping sound from the chipset fan when you're turning on the computer and it's going into full power for a few seconds? It happens like 20% of boots now. I'd be funny if 6 months was all it took for it to fail.


----------



## bluechris

IntelHouseFire said:


> Has anyone else noticed a kind of scraping sound from the chipset fan when you're turning on the computer and it's going into full power for a few seconds? It happens like 20% of boots now. I'd be funny if 6 months was all it took for it to fail.


Happens since day one on my PRO. When the machine reach boot procedure it stops. I think its the sudden from 0 to 100% that the fan receives on start and does this, but it's not a problem because in all the other situations the fan even if it reaches 100% speed, it does that progressively.


----------



## Spiczek

@rastaviper i'm using AIDA64 Extreme. Sidebargadget and LCD work.

Regards


----------



## V1TRU

ibslice said:


> Since this doesn't appear to be updated anymore. The new BETA bios's are here:
> 
> 
> https://forums.tweaktown.com/gigabyte/28441-gigabyte-beta-bios.html


I don't see beta for X570 I Pro WiFi 

Inviato dal mio SM-N975F utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Nijo

What about this Beta Bios F12b? Does it fix the EDC-bug?


----------



## meridius

Hi all is it ok to put the NVME drive in the 2nd slot down or is it better to put it in the first slot ? also can you swap the HS plate around on the two top NVME slots ? 

do you think its better to use the HS plates on the drives to keep them cool ? as i have noticed the NVME mp510 has a sticker on the whole NVME drive so not to sure to fit the HS plate to the drive, do you remove the stickers from the drive ?

thanks


----------



## Bogo36

Does the F12b fix the cold Boot Bug?


----------



## bigcid10

Nijo said:


> What about this Beta Bios F12b? Does it fix the EDC-bug?


NO


----------



## bigcid10

Bogo36 said:


> Does the F12b fix the cold Boot Bug?


What's the cold boot bug?


----------



## bigcid10

meridius said:


> Hi all is it ok to put the NVME drive in the 2nd slot down or is it better to put it in the first slot ? also can you swap the HS plate around on the two top NVME slots ?
> 
> do you think its better to use the HS plates on the drives to keep them cool ? as i have noticed the NVME mp510 has a sticker on the whole NVME drive so not to sure to fit the HS plate to the drive, do you remove the stickers from the drive ?
> 
> thanks


Put the boot nvme (boot) drive in the first (top)
as it's connected to the cpu rail
I use a hs on mine and it made a 10c difference
and yes I took my sticker and stuck it on the back ,so i wouldn't lose it
for warranty purposes


----------



## tien113

meridius said:


> Hi all is it ok to put the NVME drive in the 2nd slot down or is it better to put it in the first slot ? also can you swap the HS plate around on the two top NVME slots ?
> 
> do you think its better to use the HS plates on the drives to keep them cool ? as i have noticed the NVME mp510 has a sticker on the whole NVME drive so not to sure to fit the HS plate to the drive, do you remove the stickers from the drive ?
> 
> thanks


use 1st slot is better because it connects directly to the cpu, not through chipset, better delay.



bigcid10 said:


> Put the boot nvme (boot) drive in the first (top)
> as it's connected to the cpu rail
> I use a hs on mine and it made a 10c difference
> and yes I took my sticker and stuck it on the back ,so i wouldn't lose it
> for warranty purposes


Until you use pce 4.0. pci 3.0 is fine with or without hs.


----------



## w00dstock

Hi I had a query in regards to pice lanes.

I just need a clarification for this build

3950x
Aorus master
970 pro NVME
2080ti x3 blower style
2 sata hdd
2 sata ssd

Now can I pull this off ( no not gaming, so pls let it go) or can aorus master can do only 2gpu’s with my config as I’m completely confused in regards to the whole pci-e lanes hoopla. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Spiczek

bigcid10 said:


> What's the cold boot bug?


After about four days the BIOS resets if you start the computer and its on a plugbar.

I'm in contact with GB support. I am currently not supposed to use my power strip, but only the switch on the power supply. The support says the powerstrip have contact bounce and thats maybe the problem.

Regards


----------



## WaShErE

Hello every1, im having a hard time with my savagex 480gb ssd on my aorus master. The problem is when i power off psu from switch it comes back but if i shutdown pc normally at night and power on at morning there is no SSD.

I'm using top nvme2 slot, i have 3tb wd blue and that SSD. I tried different SATA cables etc doesnt work. First i fugired out that kingston and wd blue unique id was same, i thought it was a conflict so i change it from diskpart. Later on it dissappered again then i delete sata controller driver and restart it came back again. This morning there is no ssd so im very confused, any idea? Also i tried ssd on different mobo it works well. Also i have same config before i bought x570 upgrade except nvme2 and there was no issue at all.

Regards.


----------



## rastaviper

Spiczek said:


> @rastaviper i'm using AIDA64 Extreme. Sidebargadget and LCD work.
> 
> 
> 
> Regards


And why all these different apps?

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


----------



## pschorr1123

w00dstock said:


> Hi I had a query in regards to pice lanes.
> 
> I just need a clarification for this build
> 
> 3950x
> Aorus master
> 970 pro NVME
> 2080ti x3 blower style
> 2 sata hdd
> 2 sata ssd
> 
> Now can I pull this off ( no not gaming, so pls let it go) or can aorus master can do only 2gpu’s with my config as I’m completely confused in regards to the whole pci-e lanes hoopla. Any help would be appreciated.


Here is the block diagram for the X570 Master to help you better understand how the pcie lanes are configured.

More useful documents on 1st page of this thread posted by GB Matthew ( about halfway down post 4-6)

EDIT: the 3rd gpu would be at x4 which would probably be a deal breaker for your use case


----------



## Spiczek

rastaviper said:


> And why all these different apps?
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


I'm not really sure what you mean. You ask about a tool that can show you your temperature and more on the old G15 display. I have this keyboard too and using AIDA64 and it works. The sidebargadget is also in this tool and works fine. You don't need it.


Regards


----------



## Medizinmann

w00dstock said:


> Hi I had a query in regards to pice lanes.
> 
> I just need a clarification for this build
> 
> 3950x
> Aorus master
> 970 pro NVME
> 2080ti x3 blower style
> 2 sata hdd
> 2 sata ssd
> 
> Now can I pull this off ( no not gaming, so pls let it go) or can aorus master can do only 2gpu’s with my config as I’m completely confused in regards to the whole pci-e lanes hoopla. Any help would be appreciated.


Yes, you could run 3x2080 Ti - 1&2 would run at x8 and the 3rd slot would be just x4 - so if your use case is bandwith bound - this could be a problem - if it is only/mainly about compute power it shouldn't matter much...and on the other hand - if your use case can utilize NVlink the bandwith problem should dimish... 



pschorr1123 said:


> Here is the block diagram for the X570 Master to help you better understand how the pcie lanes are configured.
> 
> More useful documents on 1st page of this thread posted by GB Matthew ( about halfway down post 4-6)
> 
> EDIT: the 3rd gpu would be at x4 which would probably be a deal breaker for your use case


It depends...see above…maybe he can tell us a little more about his use case...

Greetings,
Medizinmann


----------



## ryajin

ryajin said:


> @*GBT-MatthewH*
> 
> 
> Hello.
> 
> I want to report an issue with my Aorus Pro mainboard. The vcore soc setting seems to be broken. Here are some examples:
> 
> 
> Set Vcore SOC to auto > pc health shows 1.068V VCORE SOC
> 
> Set Vcore SOC to 1.12500V > pc health shows 1.092V VCORE SOC
> Set Vcore SOC to 1.13250V > pc health shows 1.068V VCORE SOC
> 
> 
> Set Vcore SOC to 1.13750V > pc health shows 1.104V VCORE SOC
> Set Vcore SOC to 1.14375V > pc health shows 1.068V VCORE SOC
> 
> 1.2 Vcore SOC > pc health 1.164V VCORE SOC
> 
> 
> 
> So every second voltage preset it falls back to auto (1.068V VCORE SOC).
> Here is a link with images to proof it: https://drive.google.com/drive/folders/10MJtvMJflJcA1GASm08XTrkwbwz3cd40?usp=sharing
> 
> 
> 
> My other question is are the voltages correct? those seem a bit far off to me compared to the set vcore soc voltage.





I now know what is going on there. It's a simple BIOS bug by gigabyte. 
'VCORE SOC' can only be set through the Tweaker tab on my board. Everything this setting does is setting a hex VID to the entry 'SOC OVERCLOCK VID' which can be found in XFR Enhancement. 

So the bios should just set a hex VID equivalent to VCORE SOC on every boot to SOC OVERCLOCK VID. And this is where it fails. It's using a wrong conversion table or something like that.

Here are some values I found for VCORE SOC to HEX VID:
1,06875V 4d
1,07500V 4c 
1,08125V 4b
1,08750V 4a
1,09375V 49
1,10000V 48
1,10625V 47
1,11250V 46
1,11875V 45


When I set 1.1V VCORE SOC it should set HEX VID 48 but it sets HEX VID 49 which is 1,09375V.
When I set 1,08750 VCORE SOC it should set HEX VID 4a but it sets HEX VID 4b which is 1,08125V.


If you now think that my conversion table might be wrong then look at this:
Set 1,08125V VCORE SOC which would be HEX VID 4b and there it sets the correct value HEX VID 4b.


Setting the value manually doesn't help because it looks like the BIOS always checks if it is set 'correctly' on every boot.
Using the other menu 'AMD OVERCLOCK' for setting VCORE SOC didn't help because it just ignores this setting.

For reference I added pics of the named settings and values:
https://drive.google.com/drive/folders/16PvlfRGCSlH8bsVcc4Kcjgh1vhvXMcZ0?usp=sharing


If you want to reproduce this you always have to do a reboot before checking the HEX VID because the value is only set at boot.


----------



## tien113

w00dstock said:


> Hi I had a query in regards to pice lanes.
> 
> I just need a clarification for this build
> 
> 3950x
> Aorus master
> 970 pro NVME
> 2080ti x3 blower style
> 2 sata hdd
> 2 sata ssd
> 
> Now can I pull this off ( no not gaming, so pls let it go) or can aorus master can do only 2gpu’s with my config as I’m completely confused in regards to the whole pci-e lanes hoopla. Any help would be appreciated.


the problem here is change the motherboard and nvme. I can recommend C8HW and Sabrent Rocket 1tb. you should get advantage from pcie 4.0.

I used arous master before and I have to return it to get C8HW.



Spiczek said:


> After about four days the BIOS resets if you start the computer and its on a plugbar.
> 
> I'm in contact with GB support. I am currently not supposed to use my power strip, but only the switch on the power supply. The support says the powerstrip have contact bounce and thats maybe the problem.
> 
> Regards


It's not make sense. I don't use power strip. bios still do reset after shutdown. I changed to C8HW, the problem is gone. too bad for gigabyte.


----------



## Medizinmann

tien113 said:


> the problem here is change the motherboard and nvme. I can recommend C8HW and Sabrent Rocket 1tb. you should get advantage from pcie 4.0.


This depends on his use case.
A Samsung 970 pro has advantages in longevity over a Sabrent and IOPS should be roughly the same - so if it isn't about sequential read - an EVO 970 pro could be a reasonable choice…

But again we don't know enough about his use case.

And if I go for a PCIe Gen 4 drive Right now - I would look into 2TB.

Or even wait for the Samsung 980 Pro.
https://www.anandtech.com/show/15352/ces-2020-samsung-980-pro-pcie-40-ssd-makes-an-appearance

Greetings,
Medizinmann


----------



## tien113

Medizinmann said:


> This depends on his use case.
> A Samsung 970 pro has advantages in longevity over a Sabrent and IOPS should be roughly the same - so if it isn't about sequential read - an EVO 970 pro could be a reasonable choice…
> 
> But again we don't know enough about his use case.
> 
> And if I go for a PCIe Gen 4 drive Right now - I would look into 2TB.
> 
> Or even wait for the Samsung 980 Pro.
> https://www.anandtech.com/show/15352/ces-2020-samsung-980-pro-pcie-40-ssd-makes-an-appearance
> 
> Greetings,
> Medizinmann


Thank you for letting me know samsung 980 pro will be on the market soon. I am waiting for this nvme very long time.

Both Samsung and Sabrent has 5 years warranty so I think the reliability is almost the same.


----------



## Cata79

The lag in Bios is unbearable when setting fans, even with csm enabled now. Those incompetents at GB test their ****? I really am sorry for choosing GB, the hardware is good, the BIOS is the worst POS I ever saw.


----------



## bigcid10

ryajin said:


> I now know what is going on there. It's a simple BIOS bug by gigabyte.
> 'VCORE SOC' can only be set through the Tweaker tab on my board. Everything this setting does is setting a hex VID to the entry 'SOC OVERCLOCK VID' which can be found in XFR Enhancement.
> 
> So the bios should just set a hex VID equivalent to VCORE SOC on every boot to SOC OVERCLOCK VID. And this is where it fails. It's using a wrong conversion table or something like that.
> 
> Here are some values I found for VCORE SOC to HEX VID:
> 1,06875V 4d
> 1,07500V 4c
> 1,08125V 4b
> 1,08750V 4a
> 1,09375V 49
> 1,10000V 48
> 1,10625V 47
> 1,11250V 46
> 1,11875V 45
> 
> 
> When I set 1.1V VCORE SOC it should set HEX VID 48 but it sets HEX VID 49 which is 1,09375V.
> When I set 1,08750 VCORE SOC it should set HEX VID 4a but it sets HEX VID 4b which is 1,08125V.
> 
> 
> If you now think that my conversion table might be wrong then look at this:
> Set 1,08125V VCORE SOC which would be HEX VID 4b and there it sets the correct value HEX VID 4b.
> 
> 
> Setting the value manually doesn't help because it looks like the BIOS always checks if it is set 'correctly' on every boot.
> Using the other menu 'AMD OVERCLOCK' for setting VCORE SOC didn't help because it just ignores this setting.
> 
> For reference I added pics of the named settings and values:
> https://drive.google.com/drive/folders/16PvlfRGCSlH8bsVcc4Kcjgh1vhvXMcZ0?usp=sharing
> 
> 
> If you want to reproduce this you always have to do a reboot before checking the HEX VID because the value is only set at boot.


it must be only on the pro
I set mine to 1.5000v 
and it's represented ok in hwinfo


----------



## bigcid10

Cata79 said:


> The lag in Bios is unbearable when setting fans, even with csm enabled now. Those incompetents at GB test their ****? I really am sorry for choosing GB, the hardware is good, the BIOS is the worst POS I ever saw.


Your beating a dead horse ,buddy
and your not anouncing anything we all don't know
maybe one day after you've sold or upgraded your MB 
they will get around to it


----------



## Cata79

I know. I'm too lazy to remount everything, otherwise I would sell this mobo tomorrow.


----------



## ryajin

bigcid10 said:


> it must be only on the pro
> I set mine to 1.5000v
> and it's represented ok in hwinfo



I guess it only affects the pro. 

Are you setting VCORE SOC through the tweaker tab setting?
If so, can you test 1,10000V VCORE SOC and look for the HEX VID in the "SOC OVERCLOCK VID" entry after reboot? (You will find it in AMD CBS > XFR Enhancement)
Also I would like to see your VID for 1,07500V VCORE SOC.


----------



## Mathelo

*Keep or Return MASTER*

Given some of the comments here, it sounds like I maybe shouldn't have bought the Gigabyte X570 Master that I just received. It is still in the box. Should I return it? 

I'm not likely to do much in the way of overclocking I just like solid hardware that will last me for a long time and can be used through multiple CPU upgrades. 

If I return it, what does this group recommend as a comparable replacement without these issues?

Thanks!

Louis


----------



## bigcid10

ryajin said:


> I guess it only affects the pro.
> 
> Are you setting VCORE SOC through the tweaker tab setting?
> If so, can you test 1,10000V VCORE SOC and look for the HEX VID in the "SOC OVERCLOCK VID" entry after reboot? (You will find it in AMD CBS > XFR Enhancement)
> Also I would like to see your VID for 1,07500V VCORE SOC.


yes,I set it in the tweaker section
I will test 1.1000v and report back the hex

here is the hex for 1.500 and 1.1000


----------



## ryajin

bigcid10 said:


> yes,I set it in the tweaker section
> I will test 1.1000v and report back the hex
> 
> here is the hex for 1.500 and 1.1000



Thanks. Interesting you have hex VID 49 for 1.1000V like I have but according to the table it should be 48.
Do you use Load Line Calibration (LLC) for VCORE SOC?



PS:

I hope you don't use 1.5V VCORE SOC for daily usage because I heard the limit is 1.2V otherwise the I/O-Die might degrade performance.


----------



## bl1tzk1213g

Just bought x570i wifi, what is the best bios at the moment?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigcid10

ryajin said:


> Thanks. Interesting you have hex VID 49 for 1.1000V like I have but according to the table it should be 48.
> Do you use Load Line Calibration (LLC) for VCORE SOC?
> 
> 
> 
> PS:
> 
> I hope you don't use 1.5V VCORE SOC for daily usage because I heard the limit is 1.2V otherwise the I/O-Die might degrade performance.


yes,I have it set on turbo
I did ,but I lowered it the other day to 1.1250 
I didn't want to try 1.075 as you can see I have high per core clocks 
and I knew it wouldn't be stable


----------



## matthew87

Mathelo said:


> Given some of the comments here, it sounds like I maybe shouldn't have bought the Gigabyte X570 Master that I just received. It is still in the box. Should I return it?
> 
> I'm not likely to do much in the way of overclocking I just like solid hardware that will last me for a long time and can be used through multiple CPU upgrades.
> 
> If I return it, what does this group recommend as a comparable replacement without these issues?
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Louis


My opinion coming from 10+ years of only high end Asus boards (Crosshairs, etc) to the Gigabyte X570 Master:

1. Gigabyte's BIOS GUI is absolute rubbish, an intuitive mess. 
2. Despite the rubbish GUI, the BIOS has all the features and functionality i'd expect from a high end enthusiast grade board
3. No more or less BIOS bugs and issues than Asus
4. The board's build quality is exceptional, well designed and quality components all over.


----------



## Mathelo

matthew87 said:


> My opinion coming from 10+ years of only high end Asus boards (Crosshairs, etc) to the Gigabyte X570 Master:
> 
> 1. Gigabyte's BIOS GUI is absolute rubbish, an intuitive mess.
> 2. Despite the rubbish GUI, the BIOS has all the features and functionality i'd expect from a high end enthusiast grade board
> 3. No more or less BIOS bugs and issues than Asus
> 4. The board's build quality is exceptional, well designed and quality components all over.


Thanks. Sounds like it will be ok for me. I won't be spending that much time in the bios.


----------



## tien113

Cata79 said:


> The lag in Bios is unbearable when setting fans, even with csm enabled now. Those incompetents at GB test their ****? I really am sorry for choosing GB, the hardware is good, the BIOS is the worst POS I ever saw.


you have the same situation as me. I regret to choose gigabyte instead of asus. luckily, I returned and bought c8hw, very satisfy with c8hw.



Cata79 said:


> I know. I'm too lazy to remount everything, otherwise I would sell this mobo tomorrow.


sell it please, it cant be fixed.



Mathelo said:


> Given some of the comments here, it sounds like I maybe shouldn't have bought the Gigabyte X570 Master that I just received. It is still in the box. Should I return it?
> 
> I'm not likely to do much in the way of overclocking I just like solid hardware that will last me for a long time and can be used through multiple CPU upgrades.
> 
> If I return it, what does this group recommend as a comparable replacement without these issues?
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Louis


you should return it asap, this motherboard is so expensive but trash.


----------



## Moparman

tien113 said:


> you have the same situation as me. I regret to choose gigabyte instead of asus. luckily, I returned and bought c8hw, very satisfy with c8hw.
> 
> 
> 
> sell it please, it cant be fixed.
> 
> 
> 
> you should return it asap, this motherboard is so expensive but trash.



Why are you trolling this thread??? That is not welcome here nor wanted. Issues or not at least Gigabyte can offer real support unlike the trash company that Asus is.


----------



## Praetorr

If I can chime in as someone who had a Gigabyte X370 K7, and then I upgraded to an Asus X470 C7H. Then, later, I built a 3600X system for my brother with a Gigabyte X570 Pro WiFi.

I do think that generally speaking Asus' BIOS support is better, and I think that this shows up particularly when overclocking. That said, Asus has their fair share of issues, let me tell you. Those of us on the Asus Crosshair boards can tell you all about issues with fans literally stopping altogether when running any kind of temperature monitoring software. You can imagine how, if someone didn't realize their fans had all stopped spinning for an extended period of time, this could even be potentially harmful to the system. This issue seems to have been fixed in the last few BIOS revisions, but it took them months and months to fix it, and even after fixing it in the past it reemerged and had to be re-fixed fairly recently.

In summary, all board manufacturers have shoddy support, IMHO. I don't think any of them have really passionate BIOS teams. They do the bare minimum to keep the customers from rioting, and that's about it. If you ask me, Gigabyte and Asus are both good. You just have to find the right hardware config and BIOS that works best for you. There's always going to be buggy BIOS revisions that you have to skip. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## matthew87

Praetorr said:


> If I can chime in as someone who had a Gigabyte X370 K7, and then I upgraded to an Asus X470 C7H. Then, later, I built a 3600X system for my brother with a Gigabyte X570 Pro WiFi.
> 
> I do think that generally speaking Asus' BIOS support is better, and I think that this shows up particularly when overclocking. That said, Asus has their fair share of issues, let me tell you. Those of us on the Asus Crosshair boards can tell you all about issues with fans literally stopping altogether when running any kind of temperature monitoring software. You can imagine how, if someone didn't realize their fans had all stopped spinning for an extended period of time, this could even be potentially harmful to the system. This issue seems to have been fixed in the last few BIOS revisions, but it took them months and months to fix it, and even after fixing it in the past it reemerged and had to be re-fixed fairly recently.
> 
> In summary, all board manufacturers have shoddy support, IMHO. I don't think any of them have really passionate BIOS teams. They do the bare minimum to keep the customers from rioting, and that's about it. If you ask me, Gigabyte and Asus are both good. You just have to find the right hardware config and BIOS that works best for you. There's always going to be buggy BIOS revisions that you have to skip. Just my 2 cents.


Yep

Or the other great one with the Asus X370 C6H where it's I/O controller was so crap that it was literally useless. It was renowned for wildly inaccurate voltage readings to the point it's sensitivity could be out by as much as something like 75mw. Set your CPU to 1.30v in BIOS and the IO sensor could report anywhere from 1.225-1.315v. And to top it all off some boards would under report while others over. Even Asus' reps conceded it was physical issue to do with the cheap and nasty IO controller they put on the board.


----------



## Medizinmann

tien113 said:


> Thank you for letting me know samsung 980 pro will be on the market soon. I am waiting for this nvme very long time.
> 
> Both Samsung and Sabrent has 5 years warranty so I think the reliability is almost the same.


Aehm...:thinking:no...

Intels 660p has also 5 years of warranty - and they die fast - you will get a new one - but there is a chance that your most recent data is lost and all the hassel..so no.

I wouldn't say that the Sabrent is as bad as Intels low budget QLC drives – but it is most probably nowhere near a Samsung Pro drive!

Greetings,
Medizinmann


----------



## tien113

Medizinmann said:


> Aehm...:thinking:no...
> 
> Intels 660p has also 5 years of warranty - and they die fast - you will get a new one - but there is a chance that your most recent data is lost and all the hassel..so no.
> 
> I wouldn't say that the Sabrent is as bad as Intels low budget QLC drives – but it is most probably nowhere near a Samsung Pro drive!
> 
> Greetings,
> Medizinmann


Sabrent uses TLC and Samsung uses MLC. I know what you are talking about.

QLC is really bad.



Moparman said:


> Why are you trolling this thread??? That is not welcome here nor wanted. Issues or not at least Gigabyte can offer real support unlike the trash company that Asus is.


good products don't need support. I don't blame gigabyte, just share my experience about this master which made me disappointed a lot.


----------



## pschorr1123

tien113 said:


> you have the same situation as me. I regret to choose gigabyte instead of asus. luckily, I returned and bought c8hw, very satisfy with c8hw.
> 
> 
> 
> sell it please, it cant be fixed.
> 
> 
> 
> you should return it asap, this motherboard is so expensive but trash.



CPU Over Temperature error - how to fix this problem? my cpu didn't reach to 85oC.

when I change cpu power duty control to extreme and ignore the cpu temperature monitor. my pc sleep and auto wake. how can I fix it?
Last edited by tien113; 02-12-2020 at 04:26 AM. 

post 2124 at https://www.overclock.net/forum/11-...-viii-overclocking-discussion-thread-213.html

I see your CH VIII can't be too much better than the Master was as you are still having the same issues.


I still feel your wake immediately after sleep is a Win 10 issue that can be resolved by setting the proper power management settings in Windows

follow guide here:https://windowsreport.com/windows-8-windows-10-wakes-sleep-fix/

I have to do this BS every fresh Win 10 install


----------



## Medizinmann

tien113 said:


> Sabrent uses TLC and Samsung uses MLC. I know what you are talking about.
> 
> QLC is really bad.


That is why I would say - depending on his use case it might be a good idea to stick to a Samsung PRO drive...again - to be sure we need to know more about his use case - but until now - he isn't telling us more.



> good products don't need support. I don't blame gigabyte, just share my experience about this master which made me disappointed a lot.


Well in your way of sharing - you are generalizing a little bit too much - like "the Aorus master is just crap because it didn't work for me"...
Many people use the Aorus Master and most of them don't have a lot of issues…

I am building my own machines for 25 years now - with a big gap for the last 10 years I must admit - and I can say I am pretty happy with the build quality of Gigabyte.

I had BIOSes that where better and had some that where worse. 
I used Gigabyte, Asus, Elitegroup, MSI and ASrock. 
So far I had my ups and downs with Gigabyte vs. Asus - and had very good experiences with Asus and some that where not as good…

I bought a Aorus Xtreme because of it's features (10G LAN + passive Cooling + 3 M.2 Slots) and availability - and I am pretty happy with it. Works for me. :thumb:

Greetings,
Medizinmann


----------



## tien113

Moparman said:


> Why are you trolling this thread??? That is not welcome here nor wanted. Issues or not at least Gigabyte can offer real support unlike the trash company that Asus is.





Praetorr said:


> If I can chime in as someone who had a Gigabyte X370 K7, and then I upgraded to an Asus X470 C7H. Then, later, I built a 3600X system for my brother with a Gigabyte X570 Pro WiFi.
> 
> I do think that generally speaking Asus' BIOS support is better, and I think that this shows up particularly when overclocking. That said, Asus has their fair share of issues, let me tell you. Those of us on the Asus Crosshair boards can tell you all about issues with fans literally stopping altogether when running any kind of temperature monitoring software. You can imagine how, if someone didn't realize their fans had all stopped spinning for an extended period of time, this could even be potentially harmful to the system. This issue seems to have been fixed in the last few BIOS revisions, but it took them months and months to fix it, and even after fixing it in the past it reemerged and had to be re-fixed fairly recently.
> 
> In summary, all board manufacturers have shoddy support, IMHO. I don't think any of them have really passionate BIOS teams. They do the bare minimum to keep the customers from rioting, and that's about it. If you ask me, Gigabyte and Asus are both good. You just have to find the right hardware config and BIOS that works best for you. There's always going to be buggy BIOS revisions that you have to skip. Just my 2 cents.





pschorr1123 said:


> CPU Over Temperature error - how to fix this problem? my cpu didn't reach to 85oC.
> 
> when I change cpu power duty control to extreme and ignore the cpu temperature monitor. my pc sleep and auto wake. how can I fix it?
> Last edited by tien113; 02-12-2020 at 04:26 AM.
> 
> post 2124 at https://www.overclock.net/forum/11-...-viii-overclocking-discussion-thread-213.html
> 
> I see your CH VIII can't be too much better than the Master was as you are still having the same issues.
> 
> 
> I still feel your wake immediately after sleep is a Win 10 issue that can be resolved by setting the proper power management settings in Windows
> 
> follow guide here:https://windowsreport.com/windows-8-windows-10-wakes-sleep-fix/
> 
> I have to do this BS every fresh Win 10 install


I have no issue in normal condition. no more bios reset or sleep issue.

I have issue because I want to modify something. not because of stupid board.



Medizinmann said:


> Well in your way of sharing - you are generalizing a little bit too much - like "the Aorus master is just crap because it didn't work for me"...
> Many people use the Aorus Master and most of them don't have a lot of issues…
> 
> I am building my own machines for 25 years now - with a big gap for the last 10 years I must admit - and I can say I am pretty happy with the build quality of Gigabyte.
> 
> I had BIOSes that where better and had some that where worse.
> I used Gigabyte, Asus, Elitegroup, MSI and ASrock.
> So far I had my ups and downs with Gigabyte vs. Asus - and had very good experiences with Asus and some that where not as good…
> 
> I bought a Aorus Xtreme because of it's features (10G LAN + passive Cooling + 3 M.2 Slots) and availability - and I am pretty happy with it. Works for me. :thumb:
> 
> Greetings,
> Medizinmann


sorry because I didn't clarify about my problem. I still like gigabyte hardware, it's better than asus (master > c8hw) but the bios which I can't stay with.


----------



## Waltc

Mathelo said:


> Thanks. Sounds like it will be ok for me. I won't be spending that much time in the bios.



I don't have a slow bios. Now running F12b. The bios is fine, all the functionality you expect or need is there. Whenever I flash the bios, I never load optimal defaults, I always set up everything manually. Takes less than a minute, including the reboot needed for secure boot. I do it this way to check if new settings have been added to the new bios I've just installed. I think that it is the best x570 mboard available in its price range--if not *the* best x570 mboard. Bang for the buck is the best. If you use phones, the x570 Master's _three_ hardware components for sound are simply the best I've ever heard from any motherboard--far better than what you get on an MSI $700 Godlike mboard, for instance (MSI uses the same sound components on the Godlike as it uses on a ~$190 x470 MSI mboard.)

Advice that has worked well for me over many years: Don't take the advice of anonymous people you don't know on the Internet about whether a certain product is "good" or not--unless everyone alive, including reviewers, _all_ say the product is flawed in some way. In that case, leave it alone. But that is nowhere near the case for the x570 Master. Buy the product yourself--as you've done--test it yourself and make up your own mind from actual experience with the product--puts you way ahead of the game. Some of the best products I've ever owned turned out to be the products some people told me were terrible, and some of the worst products I've purchased came by recommendation of people who told me they were great... Truth. 

Let me give you a "for instance:" What's the best way to adjust the fan profile for the x570 Master? A little Windows program that comes with your x570 mboard, free from Gigabyte, called SIV. I set my fan profile there, and ignore it in the bios. I highly advise that route.

Whatever you decide, good luck to you...


----------



## pschorr1123

tien113 said:


> I have no issue in normal condition. no more bios reset or sleep issue.
> 
> I have issue because I want to modify something. not because of stupid board.
> 
> 
> 
> sorry because I didn't clarify about my problem. I still like gigabyte hardware, it's better than asus (master > c8hw) but the bios which I can't stay with.


Changing the VRM cycle frequency will not cause your board to wake from sleep.

You asked similar question in this thread about pc waking from sleep on its own.

I think that perhaps your sleep issue on the CH VIII popped up after you changed something in bios and you just figure that must have something to do with it but I can assure you it is not.

Your sleep issue is totally separate from the vrm cycle duty being changed or from your pc shutting down because it said CPU thermal limit reached.

I have seen people complain in the ASUS threads about their fans stopping for no reason. PLEASE be sure that your bios version does not have this bug and be sure to use fan monitoring software so that your system will not overheat due to fans being stopped

You do have a point about Asus bios having better layout and at the end of the day it all comes down to personal choice. But you shouldn't advise people here to dump their Master based on your preference. Also note that ASUS bios quality control has gone out the window since Emor left last year.

tldr: your sleep issue is separate from any other issues and should be researched independently to get resolved also monitor your fans to ensure that you don't suffer from the fans stopping bug


----------



## Samuel25

So my LAN Adapter was just frozen again after a cold boot (see Post 6072).
Im on the newest Bios and drivers and disabled Fast Boot in Windows.
I guess its really a hardware issue then and try to contact gigabyte/ the seller.


----------



## pschorr1123

Samuel25 said:


> So my LAN Adapter was just frozen again after a cold boot (see Post 6072).
> Im on the newest Bios and drivers and disabled Fast Boot in Windows.
> I guess its really a hardware issue then and try to contact gigabyte/ the seller.


Did it work well on an earlier bios?

Also another thing to try before ripping down your entire build to rma is to completely uninstall the NIC via Device Manager unplug from Internet ( or Windows will load a different driver at next boot) restart pc then install latest driver from Intel

probably won't solve your issue but it's at least worth a try. GB support will probably tell you to do same thing.

Really sucks as the NIC is integrated and can't be easily replaced

EDIT: Forgot to ask if you did a clean Windows install when you built this system. If using OS from older build that may cause very weird issues and will be hard to diagnose


----------



## Samuel25

pschorr1123 said:


> Did it work well on an earlier bios?
> 
> Also another thing to try before ripping down your entire build to rma is to completely uninstall the NIC via Device Manager unplug from Internet ( or Windows will load a different driver at next boot) restart pc then install latest driver from Intel
> 
> probably won't solve your issue but it's at least worth a try. GB support will probably tell you to do same thing.
> 
> Really sucks as the NIC is integrated and can't be easily replaced
> 
> EDIT: Forgot to ask if you did a clean Windows install when you built this system. If using OS from older build that may cause very weird issues and will be hard to diagnose


Yep, that was actually the first thing i tried, same issue with the standard windows driver.
Also did a clean windows 10 install when i upgraded to this Board+CPU.
I definitely had this issue with F10 aswell, but im not 100% sure with the older ones since I jumped to F10 a few weeks after i got the board.


----------



## pschorr1123

Samuel25 said:


> Yep, that was actually the first thing i tried, same issue with the standard windows driver.
> Also did a clean windows 10 install when i upgraded to this Board+CPU.
> I definitely had this issue with F10 aswell, but im not 100% sure with the older ones since I jumped to F10 a few weeks after i got the board.


That sucks.

Your best bet would be to go for the RMA then.


----------



## tien113

pschorr1123 said:


> Changing the VRM cycle frequency will not cause your board to wake from sleep.
> 
> You asked similar question in this thread about pc waking from sleep on its own.
> 
> I think that perhaps your sleep issue on the CH VIII popped up after you changed something in bios and you just figure that must have something to do with it but I can assure you it is not.
> 
> Your sleep issue is totally separate from the vrm cycle duty being changed or from your pc shutting down because it said CPU thermal limit reached.
> 
> I have seen people complain in the ASUS threads about their fans stopping for no reason. PLEASE be sure that your bios version does not have this bug and be sure to use fan monitoring software so that your system will not overheat due to fans being stopped
> 
> You do have a point about Asus bios having better layout and at the end of the day it all comes down to personal choice. But you shouldn't advise people here to dump their Master based on your preference. Also note that ASUS bios quality control has gone out the window since Emor left last year.
> 
> tldr: your sleep issue is separate from any other issues and should be researched independently to get resolved also monitor your fans to ensure that you don't suffer from the fans stopping bug


I don't have any problem with the FAN stopped. 

I don't care about asus bios have better layout or not. it doesn't matter.

the problem happen yesterday. I am running at 4.2ghz with 3950x smoothly (no sleep issue). but I want to push it more so I try do increase it to 4.3ghz.

I went to windows, run cinebench R20 and check the temperature in hwinfo. I saw temperature is ok but when I started the cinebench R20, my computer rebooted and it says my vrm is overheat which it was not.

I followed the guide on the internet and I changed cpu power duty control to extreme (which prevent the wrong info vrm from the motherboard). Now, I ran cinebench R20 again and the motherboard said my cpu is overheat which it was not.

I tried to ignore cpu temperature monitor in the bios and my computer ran cinebench smoothly but at the night, the sleep issue happened. So I have to change everything back to 4.2ghz without modify cpu power duty control and ignore cpu temperature monitor, the sleep issue was gone.

That's what I want to understand why the sleep issue happen when I changed those functions.

anyone have experience on this?


----------



## Dragonber 1

Samuel25 said:


> So my LAN Adapter was just frozen again after a cold boot (see Post 6072).
> Im on the newest Bios and drivers and disabled Fast Boot in Windows.
> I guess its really a hardware issue then and try to contact gigabyte/ the seller.


Try disabling ERP mode. The WiFi adapter on my X570 Ultra isn’t detected after a cold boot with it enabled. The same has happened with an X570 ITX owned by my brother so it is definitely a bios bug.


----------



## GamerKingFaiz

Does anyone have a good guide/walkthrough for overclocking RAM on a AORUS X570 Ultimate?

I've tried 3 times now and all have them ended with no post and having to clear the CMOS.


----------



## fluidzoverclock

Has anyone here had increased noise appear from their ssd/hard drives since using the aorus master or another aorus? I’ve made sure spread spectrum is turned on in the bios but it isn’t helping. I don’t recall hearing them so loud whilst using my previous motherboard. They’re making electric noises, louder than my case fans. I took out the ssd from the case and held a microphone to it and there’s a spike of 25db at 8khz and a few other spikes too. The usual 15khz ssd spike is there but not loud enough to be annoying. I’m not blaming the motherboard but as the vrm makes a chirping sound it seems related. Changing the power plans makes no difference. Just curious if others have experienced it.

I read that those using intel boards disabled c states and it helped reduce noise but It doesn’t seem to help with this board.


----------



## pschorr1123

GamerKingFaiz said:


> Does anyone have a good guide/walkthrough for overclocking RAM on a AORUS X570 Ultimate?
> 
> I've tried 3 times now and all have them ended with no post and having to clear the CMOS.


This is a pretty good guide here:https://www.reddit.com/r/Amd/comments/clbvod/guide_overclocking_your_ram_from_one_noobie_to/

Walks you through the whole process.

EDIT: Make sure you are using slots 2 and 4 ( starting from CPU left to right) if only using 2 sticks as this board has daisy chain topology


----------



## Samuel25

Dragonber 1 said:


> Try disabling ERP mode. The WiFi adapter on my X570 Ultra isn’t detected after a cold boot with it enabled. The same has happened with an X570 ITX owned by my brother so it is definitely a bios bug.


Had it disabled on F10, guess I forgot to disable it again with the F11 update last week.
It happened with F10 and ERP disabled too, the adapter is actually detected, its just not responding.
Waiting for a gigabyte response now.


----------



## pschorr1123

Samuel25 said:


> Had it disabled on F10, guess I forgot to disable it again with the F11 update last week.
> It happened with F10 and ERP disabled too, the adapter is actually detected, its just not responding.
> Waiting for a gigabyte response now.


are you having issues with the WIFI or the actual Intel LAN?

not that it matters too much but if it's the wifi then you can just remove it from the m.2 type key under the I/O heat sink shroud.

that way maybe they can just send you another wifi module without having you rip down your entire build and be without a pc for several weeks.


----------



## PopReference

Think I came across a bug setting CPU voltage in Bios was wondering if anyone noticed the similar behavior. I'm using the 3700x on the X570 Master for refrence(F11 bios):
-Manually set voltage in UEFI changes to 1.0v~1.1v
-Windows crash/error/BSoD when loading after successful boot (obvious cause CPU to low voltage)

I wanted to do Ram stability testing so I set a frequency (4.2g) with a set voltage I know isn't to high and stable from testing (1.325v). Occasionally I experience boot looping where I pass boot sequence reach Windows launch the auto rest, the main remedy is to load default settings in Bios boot and let Windows go through auto repair. ME testing Ram settings, and experiencing said behavior before, continue believing it's my setting that are the cause, until I start checking voltages closely. After another crash and trying to find a cause in Bios' many Voltages I happen to notice Vcore voltage wasn't correct; so I set it to auto, save and quit, boots into windows no problem... that only took 3 days to figure out.

Can't say for sure what the exact trigger for the Voltage to change for what's set in the UEFI only:
-random at restart or after shut down
-enter UEFI and leave with out altering CPU voltage, repeatable with save&exit and exitnosave


----------



## rissie

PopReference said:


> Think I came across a bug setting CPU voltage in Bios was wondering if anyone noticed the similar behavior. I'm using the 3700x on the X570 Master for refrence(F11 bios):
> -Manually set voltage in UEFI changes to 1.0v~1.1v
> -Windows crash/error/BSoD when loading after successful boot (obvious cause CPU to low voltage)
> 
> I wanted to do Ram stability testing so I set a frequency (4.2g) with a set voltage I know isn't to high and stable from testing (1.325v). Occasionally I experience boot looping where I pass boot sequence reach Windows launch the auto rest, the main remedy is to load default settings in Bios boot and let Windows go through auto repair. ME testing Ram settings, and experiencing said behavior before, continue believing it's my setting that are the cause, until I start checking voltages closely. After another crash and trying to find a cause in Bios' many Voltages I happen to notice Vcore voltage wasn't correct; so I set it to auto, save and quit, boots into windows no problem... that only took 3 days to figure out.
> 
> Can't say for sure what the exact trigger for the Voltage to change for what's set in the UEFI only:
> -random at restart or after shut down
> -enter UEFI and leave with out altering CPU voltage, repeatable with save&exit and exitnosave


If it helps, I have noticed offset works like this on my setup. Negative offsets start from about 1.5v down (or 1.5v - offset). Positive offsets start from 1.1v up (or 1.1v + offset).


----------



## Kreeker

delete


----------



## rastaviper

Spiczek said:


> I'm not really sure what you mean. You ask about a tool that can show you your temperature and more on the old G15 display. I have this keyboard too and using AIDA64 and it works. The sidebargadget is also in this tool and works fine. You don't need it.
> 
> 
> Regards


Rep for that
Aida works fine


----------



## Nighthog

tien113 said:


> I don't have any problem with the FAN stopped.
> 
> I don't care about asus bios have better layout or not. it doesn't matter.
> 
> the problem happen yesterday. I am running at 4.2ghz with 3950x smoothly (no sleep issue). but I want to push it more so I try do increase it to 4.3ghz.
> 
> I went to windows, run cinebench R20 and check the temperature in hwinfo. I saw temperature is ok but when I started the cinebench R20, my computer rebooted and it says my vrm is overheat which it was not.
> 
> I followed the guide on the internet and I changed cpu power duty control to extreme (which prevent the wrong info vrm from the motherboard). Now, I ran cinebench R20 again and the motherboard said my cpu is overheat which it was not.
> 
> I tried to ignore cpu temperature monitor in the bios and my computer ran cinebench smoothly but at the night, the sleep issue happened. So I have to change everything back to 4.2ghz without modify cpu power duty control and ignore cpu temperature monitor, the sleep issue was gone.
> 
> That's what I want to understand why the sleep issue happen when I changed those functions.
> 
> anyone have experience on this?


Consider unstable OC? too little voltage? It can behave erratic and give all kinds of issues.


----------



## Samuel25

pschorr1123 said:


> are you having issues with the WIFI or the actual Intel LAN?
> 
> not that it matters too much but if it's the wifi then you can just remove it from the m.2 type key under the I/O heat sink shroud.
> 
> that way maybe they can just send you another wifi module without having you rip down your entire build and be without a pc for several weeks.


My board doesnt have wifi, its the Intel LAN.

Also to the ERP hint:
Shouldnt i keep ERP enabled?
As far as i know enabled means no (usb) power while the system is off?


----------



## pschorr1123

Samuel25 said:


> My board doesnt have wifi, its the Intel LAN.
> 
> Also to the ERP hint:
> Shouldnt i keep ERP enabled?
> As far as i know enabled means no (usb) power while the system is off?


Some boards with wifi had issues with the wifi module not working/ disappearing when resuming from sleep or something. Some users were able to resolve by disabling ERP

But since you don't have the wifi module then it really doesn't pertain to your issue


----------



## Abula

EDC-bug and sleep issue related directly to Gigabyte boards or is the AGESA and will happen on all boards?


----------



## pschorr1123

Abula said:


> EDC-bug and sleep issue related directly to Gigabyte boards or is the AGESA and will happen on all boards?


Not 100% sure about sleep issues but the EDC bug is due to AGESA 1.0.0.4 and newer and will be on any board no matter what.


----------



## Stereodude

My X570 Aorus Pro WiFi (F11 BIOS) with a Ryzen 9 3950X has the most insane coil whine I've ever heard in any piece of electronics. I've tried two different power supplies. The whine is too loud for my tastes even in the case (Fractal Design Define R6) all closed up. I've only had it 6 days (bought at Microcenter last Saturday). I'm thinking to take it back and exchange it for another.

I made a high quality recording of it (M4A/AAC - 3.16MB) with my Rode NT1 + Focusrite Scarlett Solo (2nd Gen) into a laptop running on battery power of the Ryzen 9 system in the case with the side open (see attached picture). I did no post processing to the recording other than compress it to AAC and trim a little off the start and end of the recording. No EQ, no compressor, no level adjustments, etc. You'll hear my clicking the mouse throughout the recording to start and stop different loads on the processor.

Here's the relevant time stamps if you just want to sample bits of the coil whine. No OC'ing going on.

0:01 turn on PC
0:02-0:07 chipset fan spins up and down
up to ~0:32 PC booting
0:32-0:37 enter password & log in
1:00 start Prime95 stress test #2
1:49 start x265 FHD Benchmark
(PBO off up to this point)
2:56 start x265 FHD Benchmark with PBO turned on
3:55 start Prime95 stress test #1? with PBO turned on
4:35 start Prime95 stress test #2? with PBO turned on
5:06-5:52 scrolling up and down in AMD Ryzen Master application with mouse scroll wheel (no programs are running loading the CPU)
5:54 Press PC power button to turn it off
5:59 PC switches off


Is my board an outlier or are they all just like this?


----------



## bigcid10

Stereodude said:


> My X570 Aorus Pro WiFi (F11 BIOS) with a Ryzen 9 3950X has the most insane coil whine I've ever heard in any piece of electronics. I've tried two different power supplies. The whine is too loud for my tastes even in the case (Fractal Design Define R6) all closed up. I've only had it 6 days (bought at Microcenter last Saturday). I'm thinking to take it back and exchange it for another.
> 
> I made a high quality recording of it (M4A/AAC - 3.16MB) with my Rode NT1 + Focusrite Scarlett Solo (2nd Gen) into a laptop running on battery power of the Ryzen 9 system in the case with the side open (see attached picture). I did no post processing to the recording other than compress it to AAC and trim a little off the start and end of the recording. No EQ, no compressor, no level adjustments, etc. You'll hear my clicking the mouse throughout the recording to start and stop different loads on the processor.
> 
> Here's the relevant time stamps if you just want to sample bits of the coil whine. No OC'ing going on.
> 
> 0:01 turn on PC
> 0:02-0:07 chipset fan spins up and down
> up to ~0:32 PC booting
> 0:32-0:37 enter password & log in
> 1:00 start Prime95 stress test #2
> 1:49 start x265 FHD Benchmark
> (PBO off up to this point)
> 2:56 start x265 FHD Benchmark with PBO turned on
> 3:55 start Prime95 stress test #1? with PBO turned on
> 4:35 start Prime95 stress test #2? with PBO turned on
> 5:06-5:52 scrolling up and down in AMD Ryzen Master application with mouse scroll wheel (no programs are running loading the CPU)
> 5:54 Press PC power button to turn it off
> 5:59 PC switches off
> 
> 
> Is my board an outlier or are they all just like this?


It's not your powersupply,it's probably the focusrite
I had the same issue with my AVR
the dsp(hdmi card)was causing a serious whine 
I changed everything(PS,motherboard,videocard)
I finally replaced the avr and the whine disappeared


----------



## Stereodude

bigcid10 said:


> It's not your powersupply,it's probably the focusrite
> I had the same issue with my AVR
> the dsp(hdmi card)was causing a serious whine
> I changed everything(PS,motherboard,videocard)
> I finally replaced the avr and the whine disappeared


What the heck are you talking about?!? Did you even read my post?

The Focusrite Scarlett isn't even connected to the Aorus X570 Pro Wifi nor has it ever been connected to it. There is an Aorus X570 Pro Wifi, a Ryzen 9 3950x, Scythe Fuma 2, a Samsung NVMe SSD, Seasonic GX-750, and a Gigabyte GeForce 8600GT in a Fractal Design Define R6 case. There are no speakers, there is no receiver, there is no audio device connected to the new Ryzen 9 system. There is a very loud coil whine coming from the motherboard. I can hear it with my ears.

How did you make the magical & mystical leap that my recording audio interface that I used to record the audible noise with the condenser microphone (that isn't connected to the whining Ryzen 9 system, but a ultrabook running on battery power) is responsible for the horrible coil whine of the Aorus X570 motherboard?


----------



## Acertified

Stereodude said:


> My X570 Aorus Pro WiFi (F11 BIOS) with a Ryzen 9 3950X has the most insane coil whine I've ever heard in any piece of electronics. I've tried two different power supplies. The whine is too loud for my tastes even in the case (Fractal Design Define R6) all closed up. I've only had it 6 days (bought at Microcenter last Saturday). I'm thinking to take it back and exchange it for another.
> 
> I made a high quality recording of it (M4A/AAC - 3.16MB) with my Rode NT1 + Focusrite Scarlett Solo (2nd Gen) into a laptop running on battery power of the Ryzen 9 system in the case with the side open (see attached picture). I did no post processing to the recording other than compress it to AAC and trim a little off the start and end of the recording. No EQ, no compressor, no level adjustments, etc. You'll hear my clicking the mouse throughout the recording to start and stop different loads on the processor.
> 
> Here's the relevant time stamps if you just want to sample bits of the coil whine. No OC'ing going on.
> 
> 0:01 turn on PC
> 0:02-0:07 chipset fan spins up and down
> up to ~0:32 PC booting
> 0:32-0:37 enter password & log in
> 1:00 start Prime95 stress test #2
> 1:49 start x265 FHD Benchmark
> (PBO off up to this point)
> 2:56 start x265 FHD Benchmark with PBO turned on
> 3:55 start Prime95 stress test #1? with PBO turned on
> 4:35 start Prime95 stress test #2? with PBO turned on
> 5:06-5:52 scrolling up and down in AMD Ryzen Master application with mouse scroll wheel (no programs are running loading the CPU)
> 5:54 Press PC power button to turn it off
> 5:59 PC switches off
> 
> 
> Is my board an outlier or are they all just like this?


I have the Pro WiFi and have 0 coil whine so it's not every Pro WiFi. It could be anything though and is difficult to locate. I would gut the system down to the very basics needed to run it and go from there. I have seen a few people actually put the microphone on the back side of the board to find out that it is coming from the back side where the CPU socket is soldered on to the board. Many others ended up being their video card. Could be any piece of hardware unfortunately.


----------



## bigcid10

Stereodude said:


> What the heck are you talking about?!? Did you even read my post?
> 
> The Focusrite Scarlett isn't even connected to the Aorus X570 Pro Wifi nor has it ever been connected to it. There is an Aorus X570 Pro Wifi, a Ryzen 9 3950x, Scythe Fuma 2, a Samsung NVMe SSD, Seasonic GX-750, and a Gigabyte GeForce 8600GT in a Fractal Design Define R6 case. There are no speakers, there is no receiver, there is no audio device connected to the new Ryzen 9 system. There is a very loud coil whine coming from the motherboard. I can hear it with my ears.
> 
> How did you make the magical & mystical leap that my recording audio interface that I used to record the audible noise with the condenser microphone (that isn't connected to the whining Ryzen 9 system, but a ultrabook running on battery power) is responsible for the horrible coil whine of the Aorus X570 motherboard?


ok,you stick to that story then
return the MB and when they send it back ,you'll know why
try putting some cheater plugs on you power plugs


----------



## Stereodude

Acertified said:


> I have the Pro WiFi and have 0 coil whine so it's not every Pro WiFi. It could be anything though and is difficult to locate. I would gut the system down to the very basics needed to run it and go from there. I have seen a few people actually put the microphone on the back side of the board to find out that it is coming from the back side where the CPU socket is soldered on to the board. Many others ended up being their video card. Could be any piece of hardware unfortunately.


The system already only has the bare minimum necessary to run (CPU, mobo, RAM, graphics card, SSD, HSF, & PSU). It makes the same coil whine noise running non-Windows software from a USB stick without the SSD in the system. It's absolutely coming from the VRM area on the mobo, not the PSU or graphics card. AFAIK there aren't any other components in the system with coils and DC/DC converters. Top or bottom side of the mobo doesn't make any difference to me. It's unacceptably loud. I'm really only trying to figure out if I should exchange it for another one of the same model or something else.


----------



## Stereodude

bigcid10 said:


> ok,you stick to that story then
> return the MB and when they send it back ,you'll know why
> try putting some cheater plugs on you power plugs


Not so fast... You made the claim, now explain how an unplugged and unpowered component not connected to the system in question (or any PC) is responsible for the noise the system is making. How far away do I need to move it before it will no longer affect the Aorus X570 motherboard? Do I need to put it in the garage in a Faraday cage?


----------



## pschorr1123

Stereodude said:


> Not so fast... You made the claim, now explain how an unplugged and unpowered component not connected to the system in question (or any PC) is responsible for the noise the system is making. How far away do I need to move it before it will no longer affect the Aorus X570 motherboard? Do I need to put it in the garage in a Faraday cage?


Some people in this thread have observed coil whine coming from the vrm area of the motherboard. My x570 Master also has low volume but high pitched whine if I take the rear side panel off and stick my ear directly over it. Sounds pretty similar to your recording but not noticeable when panels are on and system is running.

I think the issues vary so some boards will have louder whine than others so it's basically up to you how tolerable it is.


----------



## Acertified

Stereodude said:


> The system already only has the bare minimum necessary to run (CPU, mobo, RAM, graphics card, SSD, HSF, & PSU). It makes the same coil whine noise running non-Windows software from a USB stick without the SSD in the system. It's absolutely coming from the VRM area on the mobo, not the PSU or graphics card. AFAIK there aren't any other components in the system with coils and DC/DC converters. Top or bottom side of the mobo doesn't make any difference to me. It's unacceptably loud. I'm really only trying to figure out if I should exchange it for another one of the same model or something else.


I can tell you from experience it's NOT the norm with the Pro Wifi to have much coil whine noise if any. I can't hear any coil whine with my Pro WiFi and it's loaded to the hilt with add-ons but some folks do. I guess it comes down to how loud is tolerable to you. If you are positive it is from the VRM and it's quite noticeable then RMA it for another.


----------



## matthew87

Stereodude said:


> The system already only has the bare minimum necessary to run (CPU, mobo, RAM, graphics card, SSD, HSF, & PSU). It makes the same coil whine noise running non-Windows software from a USB stick without the SSD in the system. It's absolutely coming from the VRM area on the mobo, not the PSU or graphics card. AFAIK there aren't any other components in the system with coils and DC/DC converters. Top or bottom side of the mobo doesn't make any difference to me. It's unacceptably loud. I'm really only trying to figure out if I should exchange it for another one of the same model or something else.


Coil whine is a perfectly acceptable reason to RMA a board or graphics card.


----------



## kribby

Acertified said:


> I can tell you from experience it's NOT the norm with the Pro Wifi to have much coil whine noise if any. I can't hear any coil whine with my Pro WiFi and it's loaded to the hilt with add-ons but some folks do. I guess it comes down to how loud is tolerable to you. If you are positive it is from the VRM and it's quite noticeable then RMA it for another.


I have tried 3 different Pro Wifis, and they all had the exact same coil whine that Stereodude is experiencing. I also tried a Aorus Ultra and Aorus Master, and while the Master was a tad bit quieter, it was still very similar to what I've been dealing with all these months. I feel as though something is being overlooked because it'll be such an oddball fix

Shouldn't a pure sinewave UPS solve any power delivery problems what might be present in my apartment?


----------



## Stereodude

kribby said:


> I have tried 3 different Pro Wifis, and they all had the exact same coil whine that Stereodude is experiencing. I also tried a Aorus Ultra and Aorus Master, and while the Master was a tad bit quieter, it was still very similar to what I've been dealing with all these months. I feel as though something is being overlooked because it'll be such an oddball fix


This isn't making me feel better about my odds of getting one that's quieter or even silent... I'm going to try to get back to Microcenter in the morning to exchange it.



> Shouldn't a pure sinewave UPS solve any power delivery problems what might be present in my apartment?


Yes if it's an online UPS that always does double conversion. However, power delivery problems are generally not what causes coil whine. Certainly not in a motherboard or video card.


----------



## fluidzoverclock

Edit - I switched to an Msi Unify and it has the same issue with coil whine from the vrm and noise from the ssd

************************

Here’s a video recording of the coil whine on my X570 master. This is whilst the system is idle, straight after logging into windows, using the ryzen balanced power mode. For the purpose of the video I unplugged all fans (no heavy load on cpu), so you can hear it clearly. 

On intel systems we can disable cstates to quieten the noise, yet I’ve tried toggling many options in the aorus X570 bios - to no avail, including cool and quiet, vrm frequency, spread spectrum and c-state. 

It seems to resonate throughout the whole board, no matter where I hold the microphone. The recording was done on an iPhone 8 with built in mic and has not been edited / amplified.

When I scroll webpages the noise makes a grinding sound. 

I resorted to placing acoustic foam around my hard drives as they are chirping and are making high pitch sounds - which I never knew was possible until I got the aorus master. 

Some people claim they may not hear it but if you built your system in a quiet room / with quietness in mind, it can become annoying.

Chipset fan : silent (off)
Hard drives connected : 2 x ssd 
Graphics card : fans turned off 
Power supply : tried two power supplies, Corsair rm 850 and rm 850x (no difference to the coil whine)

Video - https://streamable.com/8cman


----------



## Nighthog

Electrical noise is kinda "normal" these days. It's down to the components and parts interacting with each other causing these issues. You just end up whit combinations that make more noise than others on different boards. You either exchange board or manufacturer to another that doesn't exhibit the issue with your components to other than the ones making noise. It's random lottery. I don't think the manufacturers prioritize this issue in design and Quality Assurance. It's kinda a high task to ask the manufacturers to take this into mind if they accept a solution as "working" as intended or not. 

I have a Biostar X470GT8 that is horrible with it. Never seen a board make so much noise. My Gigabyte boards have been silent in comparison. Though in stressed situations even some of these start to make noise. 

Basically, the more power the more noise usually. Same with graphics cards. Some make no noise others make lots of noise. I've usually been okay with those but I found my new Vega 64 has been much noisier than any other I've had in the past. But it's also the most power hungry card I've owned.


----------



## bluechris

No coil wine with my 2 PRO atx non wifi models. Both with Corsair hxi 750 psu if that plays any role.


----------



## meridius

well i have started it but i do not have time to finish it as i have to go out with the wife to a wedding party, booo

I moved the NVME gigabyte HS plate from the top to the middle since it had some nice text on there and you can now see it as the CPU HS covered it and also did the GFX card, I still put the Mp510 NVME in the top slot but when the GFX is in you can still see the text just.

I noticed the nut came with the screw when i removed the HS plate so i had to get some pliers to remove it from the screw and then replaced it 

lol


----------



## Acertified

bluechris said:


> No coil wine with my 2 PRO atx non wifi models. Both with Corsair hxi 750 psu if that plays any role.


I also have NO coil whine and I am also using a Corsair HXI series Power Supply.


----------



## Manshonyagger

No coil whine here with Aorus X570 Pro and Corsair AX760 PSU.


----------



## WaShErE

WaShErE said:


> Hello every1, im having a hard time with my savagex 480gb ssd on my aorus master. The problem is when i power off psu from switch it comes back but if i shutdown pc normally at night and power on at morning there is no SSD.
> 
> I'm using top nvme2 slot, i have 3tb wd blue and that SSD. I tried different SATA cables etc doesnt work. First i fugired out that kingston and wd blue unique id was same, i thought it was a conflict so i change it from diskpart. Later on it dissappered again then i delete sata controller driver and restart it came back again. This morning there is no ssd so im very confused, any idea? Also i tried ssd on different mobo it works well. Also i have same config before i bought x570 upgrade except nvme2 and there was no issue at all.
> 
> Regards.


After i shut down pc and switch off psu then power on pc it always came back. So what it can be problem?


----------



## pschorr1123

WaShErE said:


> After i shut down pc and switch off psu then power on pc it always came back. So what it can be problem?



Is the ssd you are having an issue with an external USB one?

If so go into the bios and look for a setting called ERP and set it to enabled. This will shut down all of the power to usb devices when the system is off. 

Since by default its not turned on your USB drive may not be fully powered down when you shut down the pc at night and only properly power cycles when you flip the PSU switch.


----------



## rastaviper

Anyone with Win7 here?
I am curious how should I proceed with an installation that I have done but doesn't boot. Not even in safe mode.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Nijo

Worth a look:


----------



## WaShErE

pschorr1123 said:


> Is the ssd you are having an issue with an external USB one?
> 
> If so go into the bios and look for a setting called ERP and set it to enabled. This will shut down all of the power to usb devices when the system is off.
> 
> Since by default its not turned on your USB drive may not be fully powered down when you shut down the pc at night and only properly power cycles when you flip the PSU switch.


It connected via sata, it looks like when i shutdown pc cant shutdown properly on debug led it shows 05 not 00 dont know its normal or not but today i just remember that shift+shutdown and i tried now and it came back again. ErP is off i will try to enable just in case and see it makes any differences :S


----------



## pschorr1123

WaShErE said:


> It connected via sata, it looks like when i shutdown pc cant shutdown properly on debug led it shows 05 not 00 dont know its normal or not but today i just remember that shift+shutdown and i tried now and it came back again. ErP is off i will try to enable just in case and see it makes any differences :S



ERP shouldn't make much difference with a SATA drive.

I know you said the ssd in question works on old build but is that the only ssd that you are having an issue with? Could be the ssd is on its way out


Here is a link of AMI Bios Dr Debug codes:https://forum.level1techs.com/t/list-of-dr-debug-bios-codes/114364

as the ones in the manual are rather lacking

EDIT: Are you running any bclk overclock? Running 101 or above also changes the pcie bus as well as SATA and some devices simply do not like running above 100 base clock


----------



## WaShErE

pschorr1123 said:


> ERP shouldn't make much difference with a SATA drive.
> 
> I know you said the ssd in question works on old build but is that the only ssd that you are having an issue with? Could be the ssd is on its way out
> 
> 
> Here is a link of AMI Bios Dr Debug codes:https://forum.level1techs.com/t/list-of-dr-debug-bios-codes/114364
> 
> as the ones in the manual are rather lacking
> 
> EDIT: Are you running any bclk overclock? Running 101 or above also changes the pcie bus as well as SATA and some devices simply do not like running above 100 base clock


I have 3tb wd blue+nvme xpg spectrix s40g 512gb+savagex 480gb, i read about ErP before it says about USB ports as you mentioned thats why i didnt try it but looks like it works. In bios all default i didnt change anything because sometimes i got bios frozen too such as no light when i shutted down my pc (when ErP off) and i found that its a bios too i remove bios battery and it works again. 

Its my first amd build so i dont know much about amd bios settings.

Thanks a lot for codes. I have A0 after booted. Since i got this build im seeing really strange things which i never experienced before. :S


----------



## pschorr1123

WaShErE said:


> I have 3tb wd blue+nvme xpg spectrix s40g 512gb+savagex 480gb, i read about ErP before it says about USB ports as you mentioned thats why i didnt try it but looks like it works. In bios all default i didnt change anything because sometimes i got bios frozen too such as no light when i shutted down my pc (when ErP off) and i found that its a bios too i remove bios battery and it works again.
> 
> Its my first amd build so i dont know much about amd bios settings.
> 
> Thanks a lot for codes. I have A0 after booted. Since i got this build im seeing really strange things which i never experienced before. :S





Having the computer freeze on you while inside the bios is not normal.

Are you using the bios that shipped with the motherboard? If so I would update that to a newer version 


Also you need to make sure that you install the AMD Chipset drivers as they have proper SATA drivers and other essential drivers for your Motherboard they can be found here:https://www.amd.com/en/support/chipsets/amd-socket-am4/x570

You may also need to download and install the NVME driver for your NVME drive. Some rely on the default Windows driver while others have their own driver which would be more ideal to use


----------



## Acertified

rastaviper said:


> Anyone with Win7 here?
> I am curious how should I proceed with an installation that I have done but doesn't boot. Not even in safe mode.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


I run a Dual Boot system with both Win10 and Win7. I have some older programs that simply will not run in Win10. Hardware runs fine with both OS but Win7 can be a little bit of a pain to install and configure at first but once it is done, it runs just like normal. I also had Win10 and Win7 running on my original 1st Gen Ryzen back in the day and they said you couldnt do that either. It definitely can be done!
FYI... I used only the manufacturers drivers from their websites to install and run Win7 when Windows wouldn't pick up certain devices. I have the latest version of Win7 so 90% of my hardware was picked up by default.


----------



## bl1tzk1213g

For our motherboard which voltage is more accurate. Vcore in cpu-z or svi2 tfn hwinfo?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kribby

Stereodude said:


> This isn't making me feel better about my odds of getting one that's quieter or even silent... I'm going to try to get back to Microcenter in the morning to exchange it.


I could lie to you and say that a motherboard replacement will definitely fix your issues 

The only way I've been able to dampen the coil whine was to use a LiveCD of Manjaro Linux. Obviously comparing apples to Windows oranges here, but considering the driver problems that AMD are having, it could very well be a microcode/BIOS/driver issue.


----------



## WaShErE

pschorr1123 said:


> Having the computer freeze on you while inside the bios is not normal.
> 
> Are you using the bios that shipped with the motherboard? If so I would update that to a newer version
> 
> 
> Also you need to make sure that you install the AMD Chipset drivers as they have proper SATA drivers and other essential drivers for your Motherboard they can be found here:https://www.amd.com/en/support/chipsets/amd-socket-am4/x570
> 
> You may also need to download and install the NVME driver for your NVME drive. Some rely on the default Windows driver while others have their own driver which would be more ideal to use


I'm using F11, also i have lots of RGB stuff such as corsair lp120s+phanteks eveolve x + kraken x72. Sometimes im thinking rgb lightning is causing the bios fault, dont know because when i had it i uninstall everything on board and tried with another psu evga 850 g2 (currently hx1200) nothing happened still was no light. I was preparing for RMA. Also i tried CMOS nothing happen then i tried oldies method, i took bios battery then it resetted and board lights was on. 

I installed AMD Chipset drivers but when i checked in device manager it was showing microsoft driver on all sata devices and also for nvme too so i manually install AMD sata drivers(some people are saying Microsoft drivers are better). 

So far today is second day Kingston SSD is working normally after ErP changed. Very interesting.


----------



## rastaviper

Acertified said:


> I run a Dual Boot system with both Win10 and Win7. I have some older programs that simply will not run in Win10. Hardware runs fine with both OS but Win7 can be a little bit of a pain to install and configure at first but once it is done, it runs just like normal. I also had Win10 and Win7 running on my original 1st Gen Ryzen back in the day and they said you couldnt do that either. It definitely can be done!
> FYI... I used only the manufacturers drivers from their websites to install and run Win7 when Windows wouldn't pick up certain devices. I have the latest version of Win7 so 90% of my hardware was picked up by default.


Sent u a PM to discuss further


----------



## Nioufis

*Mem combatibilty*

Hello everyone

Has anyone paired the aorus master with the G-Skill F4-3200C16D-16GTZR?

In G-skill's site the vql says the aorus master, but in aorus master vql can't see the specific ram

Thanks in advance


----------



## pschorr1123

WaShErE said:


> I'm using F11, also i have lots of RGB stuff such as corsair lp120s+phanteks eveolve x + kraken x72. Sometimes im thinking rgb lightning is causing the bios fault, dont know because when i had it i uninstall everything on board and tried with another psu evga 850 g2 (currently hx1200) nothing happened still was no light. I was preparing for RMA. Also i tried CMOS nothing happen then i tried oldies method, i took bios battery then it resetted and board lights was on.
> 
> I installed AMD Chipset drivers but when i checked in device manager it was showing microsoft driver on all sata devices and also for nvme too so i manually install AMD sata drivers(some people are saying Microsoft drivers are better).
> 
> So far today is second day Kingston SSD is working normally after ErP changed. Very interesting.


Interesting,

I have seen lots of issues with iCue and other RGB sofware not playing nice together. So that explains the ERP setting helping out there. 

Only other thing that I can suggest is uninstalling all RGB software then install 1 at a time until your issues pop back up

Installing the AMD Chipset driver was so that you would get optimal performance (mostly due to Ryzen Power Plan) as it is needed to get optimal boosting and better scheduling. I only mentioned it since you stated this was your first AMD build and after installing Windows nothings shows up prompting you to install Chipset driver and there are no obvious signs in device manager either. I was wrong about it installing AMD sata drivers though, I must have seen SMBus Drivers and seen Sata. So don't worry too much about that but concentrate all of your trouble shooting on the RBG specifically iCue.

Under Device Manager look under Storage Controllers to verify Which NVME Driver is in use. In the Pic I Have Samsung 970 evo so it shows the Samsung Driver. You will have to run benchmarks for your specific NVME drive and see which one is better for you. If any of the disappearing drives is your NVME then I would use the NVME Drive Manufacturer driver for sure if offered. Some cheaper drives just rely on Microsoft driver.

I hope you get your issue sorted as you should not have to remove the battery to get your system to start.


----------



## Medizinmann

Nijo said:


> Worth a look:
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ismHAZAHAUs


Well - PBO/EDC-Bug...

Interestingly it seem to behave a little different with the 3950x - for me (using 3900x on Aorus Xtreme with AGESA 1.0.0.4 B) any other value than EDC=0 and PBO won't work - the CPU wouldn't pull anything beyond 110W and won’t boost to desired values of 4,6GHz or higher…

With PPT/TDC maxed out an EDC set to 0 – which results in 140A – it will pull up to 200W and boost up to 4,7 GHz..
With old AGESA 1.0.0.3 ABBA maxing out all three values (PPT/TDC/EDC to motherboards max) I got up to 230W Power draw….
Well well…hopefully a new AGESA will come some time and fix this.

Greetings,
Medizinmann


----------



## Medizinmann

Nioufis said:


> Hello everyone
> 
> Has anyone paired the aorus master with the G-Skill F4-3200C16D-16GTZR?
> 
> In G-skill's site the vql says the aorus master, but in aorus master vql can't see the specific ram
> 
> Thanks in advance


I can tell you that these F4-3200C14Q-32GTZR work…

And I would buy B-die...timecode around 18:30






BTW: If you plan on OCing I wouldn't use sticks with RGB. Get Ribjaws instead something and like 3600 CL16...

Greetings,
Medizinmann


----------



## WaShErE

pschorr1123 said:


> Interesting,
> 
> I have seen lots of issues with iCue and other RGB sofware not playing nice together. So that explains the ERP setting helping out there.
> 
> Only other thing that I can suggest is uninstalling all RGB software then install 1 at a time until your issues pop back up
> 
> Installing the AMD Chipset driver was so that you would get optimal performance (mostly due to Ryzen Power Plan) as it is needed to get optimal boosting and better scheduling. I only mentioned it since you stated this was your first AMD build and after installing Windows nothings shows up prompting you to install Chipset driver and there are no obvious signs in device manager either. I was wrong about it installing AMD sata drivers though, I must have seen SMBus Drivers and seen Sata. So don't worry too much about that but concentrate all of your trouble shooting on the RBG specifically iCue.
> 
> Under Device Manager look under Storage Controllers to verify Which NVME Driver is in use. In the Pic I Have Samsung 970 evo so it shows the Samsung Driver. You will have to run benchmarks for your specific NVME drive and see which one is better for you. If any of the disappearing drives is your NVME then I would use the NVME Drive Manufacturer driver for sure if offered. Some cheaper drives just rely on Microsoft driver.
> 
> I hope you get your issue sorted as you should not have to remove the battery to get your system to start.


I hope so all will be ok, bios didnt frozen in a spesific situation so its really hard to understand. I can see AMD sata drivers but my NVM driver also standart one, i looked at Adata website i couldnt see any nvme driver, they have only ssd toolbox and rgb software thats all. 

AMD bios is really different after intel, it will take a time for get used to it. I'm a system engineer but im 39  I really appreciated for your time and helping me to understand more details.


----------



## bigcid10

Nioufis said:


> Hello everyone
> 
> Has anyone paired the aorus master with the G-Skill F4-3200C16D-16GTZR?
> 
> In G-skill's site the vql says the aorus master, but in aorus master vql can't see the specific ram
> 
> Thanks in advance


I just replaced a F4-3200C16Q-32GTZR set which is double what you have(same ram though)
and I had zero issues with them ,even running them at 3600
I just bought 2 16GB sticks instead


----------



## Nioufis

Medizinmann said:


> I can tell you that these F4-3200C14Q-32GTZR work…
> 
> And I would buy B-die...timecode around 18:30
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7QvMzuFfkgk&t=915s
> 
> 
> BTW: If you plan on OCing I wouldn't use sticks with RGB. Get Ribjaws instead something and like 3600 CL16...
> 
> Greetings,
> Medizinmann


Thanks for the reply.

So if I understand correctly the one I linked might be or not a B-Die

And when you mean OC go further more than the 3200?

Wish I have known this before I got the memory, tomorrow the MB arrives and the site which I got em has none of the one you proposed so I have to wait 10 days...arghhh


----------



## Nioufis

bigcid10 said:


> I just replaced a F4-3200C16Q-32GTZR set which is double what you have(same ram though)
> and I had zero issues with them ,even running them at 3600
> I just bought 2 16GB sticks instead


Thanks for the reply

So I shouldn't be too worried

As I Replied to Medizinmann I had already bought em and if I want to change them I will probably wait for 10 days for new ones to arrive and MB arrives tomorrow,hehe


----------



## bigcid10

Nijo said:


> Worth a look:
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ismHAZAHAUs


great video

I been running per core (static) for a while now 
I come to it that pbo doesn't really work
I love the way my PC is running ,the way it's setup 
draws a ton of power though


----------



## pschorr1123

WaShErE said:


> I hope so all will be ok, bios didnt frozen in a spesific situation so its really hard to understand. I can see AMD sata drivers but my NVM driver also standart one, i looked at Adata website i couldnt see any nvme driver, they have only ssd toolbox and rgb software thats all.
> 
> AMD bios is really different after intel, it will take a time for get used to it. I'm a system engineer but im 39  I really appreciated for your time and helping me to understand more details.



No problem.

This is my first GB board so I too had an issue that required enabling ERP in Bios. My issue was my ARGB fan would stay lit along with a usb powered Pixel Mario when PC was powered off. The Mario staying lit when pc was off didn't bother me but the bright ARGB fan did.

Also Gigabyte RGB software isn't that great and has plenty off issues on it's own without any additional proprietary RGB controllers like you have.

I no longer think your drivers have anything to do with your issue but would bet $$$ that one of your Proprietary RGB devices isn't playing nice with the Aorus RGB. Personally I stay away from anything proprietary but you had your stuff left over from a previous build so you really didn't have much choice.

But yeah AMD is a lot different than Intel and will take some time to learn all of the quirks

EDIT: you are young compared to me, lol


----------



## WaShErE

pschorr1123 said:


> No problem.
> 
> This is my first GB board so I too had an issue that required enabling ERP in Bios. My issue was my ARGB fan would stay lit along with a usb powered Pixel Mario when PC was powered off. The Mario staying lit when pc was off didn't bother me but the bright ARGB fan did.
> 
> Also Gigabyte RGB software isn't that great and has plenty off issues on it's own without any additional proprietary RGB controllers like you have.
> 
> I no longer think your drivers have anything to do with your issue but would bet $$$ that one of your Proprietary RGB devices isn't playing nice with the Aorus RGB. Personally I stay away from anything proprietary but you had your stuff left over from a previous build so you really didn't have much choice.
> 
> But yeah AMD is a lot different than Intel and will take some time to learn all of the quirks
> 
> EDIT: you are young compared to me, lol


Yes im thinking about RGB devices too, in my case i have all in different brands; NZXT, Corsair, Adata xpg, Gskill, Gigabyte, Asus so it may cause conflict too. A few hours ago i spoke with my best friend he is a mechanic engineer, we had a 3d printer project together. We were having issue about static charge, the problem was top of the 3d printer we had a led spot light for we watch the printing progress from camera, one day after he switched off the light printer stopped printing job. Then we thought that grouding issue but it was static electric charge, thats why im thinking staying away from lots of rgb stuff in pc case or which directly connect to motherboard such as led pins in our aorus it may cause a problem. Just an idea ofc.

I guess i used GB when i was using intel 2000 series with 2700K, it was ok before it i had asus maximus same chipset and because of my watercooling bracket board was bend then ofc i thought its not a good idea give a lot money to board again and grab GB.

In AMD lots of settings in BIOS too complicated really. Soon i guess we will have a new bios F12, still in beta. I already patched some drivers in bios but didnt tried yet. One day we will have bug free BIOS i hope.

About age, i feel like my head is full no place to write a new info


----------



## meridius

Hi all I have a NH-D15 black fitted to a 3900x what sort of temps should i be looking at idle and max load on the cpu ? as i am half way through the build

thanks


----------



## Acertified

Nioufis said:


> Hello everyone
> 
> Has anyone paired the aorus master with the G-Skill F4-3200C16D-16GTZR?
> 
> In G-skill's site the vql says the aorus master, but in aorus master vql can't see the specific ram
> 
> Thanks in advance


FYI... B-Dies were important in the past with Ryzen but not anymore. We have built various 3RD Gen Ryzen computers with all different Dies and both Samsung and Hynix versions of memory. So far 95% of every G.Skill RAM that we have installed all works fine these days and with newer BIOS versions, it will only get better. We dont overclock them much but at default settings and light overclocking they run great!

We are currently running Hynix C-Die and are extremely happy with them. It runs 100% Stable with 0 issues. They are G.Skill Ripjaws 3600MHz (2 X 16GB) F4-3600C19-16GVRB


----------



## Rholk

Hi,

New owner of a r9 3900x + x570 aorus pro + gskill 3600C16D-32GTZN, i face a big problem:

I have some hard lag, a freeze of ~200ms every 1-2 minutes.
I tried with:
- XMP, without
- overvolt, undervolt
- clear cmos
- without sata drive connected
- 5700xt in pcie3 mode
- one stick of ram only (on each channels)

But can't do, this is completely unplayable, even if i do not crash / hard freeze / bsod.

Someone have an idea or right to RMA?


----------



## Nioufis

Acertified said:


> Nioufis said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello everyone
> 
> Has anyone paired the aorus master with the G-Skill F4-3200C16D-16GTZR?
> 
> In G-skill's site the vql says the aorus master, but in aorus master vql can't see the specific ram
> 
> Thanks in advance
> 
> 
> 
> FYI... B-Dies were important in the past with Ryzen but not anymore. We have built various 3RD Gen Ryzen computers will all different Dies and both Samsung and Hynix versions of memory. So far 95% of every G.Skill RAM that we have installed all works fine these days and with newer BIOS versions, it will only get better. We dont overclock them much but at default settings and light overclocking they run great!
> 
> We are currently running Hynix C-Die and are extremely happy with them. It runs 100% Stable with 0 issues. They are G.Skill Ripjaws 3600MHz (2 X 16GB) F4-3600C19-16GVRB
Click to expand...

Thank you a lot for that, I feel a bit better. I'll stick with those then 🙂


----------



## bigcid10

Rholk said:


> Hi,
> 
> New owner of a r9 3900x + x570 aorus pro + gskill 3600C16D-32GTZN, i face a big problem:
> 
> I have some hard lag, a freeze of ~200ms every 1-2 minutes.
> I tried with:
> - XMP, without
> - overvolt, undervolt
> - clear cmos
> - without sata drive connected
> - 5700xt in pcie3 mode
> - one stick of ram only (on each channels)
> 
> But can't do, this is completely unplayable, even if i do not crash / hard freeze / bsod.
> 
> Someone have an idea or right to RMA?


nevermind the uv/ov just leave it on xmp and stock settings
also try another video card as those 5700xt are having major issues with drivers right now
you need to walk before you run
I have that same ram w/o issues


----------



## MyUsername

Medizinmann said:


> Well - PBO/EDC-Bug...
> 
> Interestingly it seem to behave a little different with the 3950x - for me (using 3900x on Aorus Xtreme with AGESA 1.0.0.4 B) any other value than EDC=0 and PBO won't work - the CPU wouldn't pull anything beyond 110W and won’t boost to desired values of 4,6GHz or higher…
> 
> With PPT/TDC maxed out an EDC set to 0 – which results in 140A – it will pull up to 200W and boost up to 4,7 GHz..
> With old AGESA 1.0.0.3 ABBA maxing out all three values (PPT/TDC/EDC to motherboards max) I got up to 230W Power draw….
> Well well…hopefully a new AGESA will come some time and fix this.
> 
> Greetings,
> Medizinmann


I have a 3900x on a master. I've done a little playing with bios F7e with PPT, TDC and EDC at 230, yes the cpu draws 211 watts, but also runs at a toasty 93'C with cpu at 4GHz on prime. With F12b having PPT, TDC and EDC at 187 in XFR, leave amd overclocking at auto, my cpu draws 186 watts at 83'C 4.05GHz prime. It can bench higher due to lower core temp.
Performance is almost the same, but as the cpu draws less current on 1004, it's able to maintain higher clocks for longer periods on normal loads like game etc. PBO is bugged if you push it too high on 1004 but it works sort of and it can boost to 4.6 on two cores on my machine.


----------



## WaShErE

Rholk said:


> Hi,
> 
> New owner of a r9 3900x + x570 aorus pro + gskill 3600C16D-32GTZN, i face a big problem:
> 
> I have some hard lag, a freeze of ~200ms every 1-2 minutes.
> I tried with:
> - XMP, without
> - overvolt, undervolt
> - clear cmos
> - without sata drive connected
> - 5700xt in pcie3 mode
> - one stick of ram only (on each channels)
> 
> But can't do, this is completely unplayable, even if i do not crash / hard freeze / bsod.
> 
> Someone have an idea or right to RMA?


I was facing a bit similar problem when i first built current pc because of memory slots. Then i read manual and it says for dual channel use A2-B2 which i didnt, i was using A1-B1. It was causing freeze and bsod. You said that tried single stick but just i wanted to add this info.


----------



## Rholk

Plugged the good old r9 290, same problem still the 200ms lag.


----------



## Rholk

They are in the correct slots


----------



## pschorr1123

Rholk said:


> They are in the correct slots



What game are you having these issues with?

The 5700/5700XT has major down clocking issues with some games playing at 1080p.

As far as the BSODs go have you used Memtest HCL to ensure RAM is 100% stable and not throwing errors? (having pc boot into Windows doesn't ensure stability)

Also some of the Radeon drivers are far worse than others. Just because it's newer doesn't mean it will be better. Having dealt with Dual monitor issues with my Vega since 2017 I have found it necessary to document which drivers work for me so if I upgrade to a newer one and have issues I know which one to revert back to.

Also be sure to follow these steps every single GPU driver update

boot into safe mode

Use DDU to uninstall current AMD Radeon Driver

unplug Ethernet cable or else Windows will install a driver you don't want before you get to install your own

Install Driver 

Navi GPUs are very sensitive to bad driver installs so failure to use DDU will increase odds of having issues

Also curious which specific 5700XT do you have? The Asus Stix has an over heating issue due to only using a couple cheap screws which results in heat sink pulling away from GPU.

EDIT: didn't see the latency issue above

Do you have all of your device drivers updated? Do you have any other additional hardware that might not be playing nice like an ASUS sound card?

EDIT 2: Be sure your Infinity Fabric and Ram are at a 1:1 ratio. Some times they will be running at 2:1 even when RAM is set under 3600 MTS


----------



## Nijo

Medizinmann said:


> Well - PBO/EDC-Bug...
> 
> Interestingly it seem to behave a little different with the 3950x - for me (using 3900x on Aorus Xtreme with AGESA 1.0.0.4 B) any other value than EDC=0 and PBO won't work - the CPU wouldn't pull anything beyond 110W and won’t boost to desired values of 4,6GHz or higher…
> 
> With PPT/TDC maxed out an EDC set to 0 – which results in 140A – it will pull up to 200W and boost up to 4,7 GHz..
> With old AGESA 1.0.0.3 ABBA maxing out all three values (PPT/TDC/EDC to motherboards max) I got up to 230W Power draw….
> Well well…hopefully a new AGESA will come some time and fix this.
> 
> Greetings,
> Medizinmann


The screen shows my results with PPT/TDC/EDC 230/230/230. With everything else (including max/max/0) performance goes down.


----------



## turok_t

Hi everyone,

I have the x570 Aorus Elite WiFi paired with a Ryzen 3600 and G.SKILL Trident Z Neo (For AMD Ryzen) Series 16GB (2 x 8GB). On the initial F1 BIOS, I am able to get XMP profile to work flawlessly without any issues with no BSOD’s or freezing. I am able to run 3600Mhz at 16-16-16-36-52 at 1.35V. As soon as I flash my BIOS to the latest version (F11), I am getting BSOD screens within 30 minutes in Windows 10. I only get BSOD’s when casually using windows and NOT gaming. The BSOD messages I am receiving varies each time and include but not limited to:

SYSTEM_THREAD_EXCEPTION_NOT_HANDLED
APC_INDEX_MISMATCH (win32kfull.sys)
UNEXPECTED_KERNEL_MODE_TRAP
KERNEL_SECURITY_CHECK_FAILURE
PAGE_FAULT_IN-NONPAGED_AREA

I have already tried the following solutions:

1. Updates all drivers and windows update
2. Ran MemTest for 24hrs + (RAM stable, no errors)
3. Ran SFC and DISM both in windows and in Safe Mode (no issues detected)
4. Increased memory voltage

The only solution that has seemed to work so far is if I lower my RAM frequency to 3400Mhz at 16-16-16-36-52. Is there any way I am able to run my system stable with no BSOD’s at 3600Mhz with the timings above? I want to be able to use the latest F11 BIOS while using my XMP profile at 3600Mhz.


Here are my full system specs:

Ryzen 3600 (water cooled)
Gigabyte Aorus X570 Elite WiFi
G.SKILL Trident Z Neo (For AMD Ryzen) Series 16GB (2 x 8GB) DDR4 SDRAM DDR4 3600 (PC4 28800)F4-3600C16D-16GTZN
EVGA 1080 Ti
EVGA Supernova 850 G2
Samsung 970 Evo NVMe 250GB
XPG SX8200 Pro 1TB NVMe 1TB


----------



## PopReference

turok_t said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I have the x570 Aorus Elite WiFi paired with a Ryzen 3600 and G.SKILL Trident Z Neo (For AMD Ryzen) Series 16GB (2 x 8GB). On the initial F1 BIOS, I am able to get XMP profile to work flawlessly without any issues with no BSOD’s or freezing. I am able to run 3600Mhz at 16-16-16-36-52 at 1.35V. As soon as I flash my BIOS to the latest version (F11), I am getting BSOD screens within 30 minutes in Windows 10. I only get BSOD’s when casually using windows and NOT gaming. The BSOD messages I am receiving varies each time and include but not limited to:
> 
> SYSTEM_THREAD_EXCEPTION_NOT_HANDLED
> APC_INDEX_MISMATCH (win32kfull.sys)
> UNEXPECTED_KERNEL_MODE_TRAP
> KERNEL_SECURITY_CHECK_FAILURE
> PAGE_FAULT_IN-NONPAGED_AREA
> 
> I have already tried the following solutions:
> 
> 1. Updates all drivers and windows update
> 2. Ran MemTest for 24hrs + (RAM stable, no errors)
> 3. Ran SFC and DISM both in windows and in Safe Mode (no issues detected)
> 4. Increased memory voltage
> 
> The only solution that has seemed to work so far is if I lower my RAM frequency to 3400Mhz at 16-16-16-36-52. Is there any way I am able to run my system stable with no BSOD’s at 3600Mhz with the timings above? I want to be able to use the latest F11 BIOS while using my XMP profile at 3600Mhz.
> 
> 
> Here are my full system specs:
> 
> Ryzen 3600 (water cooled)
> Gigabyte Aorus X570 Elite WiFi
> G.SKILL Trident Z Neo (For AMD Ryzen) Series 16GB (2 x 8GB) DDR4 SDRAM DDR4 3600 (PC4 28800)F4-3600C16D-16GTZN
> EVGA 1080 Ti
> EVGA Supernova 850 G2
> Samsung 970 Evo NVMe 250GB
> XPG SX8200 Pro 1TB NVMe 1TB


The difference in Bios means different AGESA, the newer one having more "improved" memory support. You should try and compare the timings and voltages the bios is actually setting and boots with.

Also are you overclocking the CPU manual or PBO?


----------



## rayrockiii

*Similar memory kit will not get to 3600 speed for me either*



turok_t said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I have the x570 Aorus Elite WiFi paired with a Ryzen 3600 and G.SKILL Trident Z Neo (For AMD Ryzen) Series 16GB (2 x 8GB). On the initial F1 BIOS, I am able to get XMP profile to work flawlessly without any issues with no BSOD’s or freezing. I am able to run 3600Mhz at 16-16-16-36-52 at 1.35V. As soon as I flash my BIOS to the latest version (F11), I am getting BSOD screens within 30 minutes in Windows 10. I only get BSOD’s when casually using windows and NOT gaming. The BSOD messages I am receiving varies each time and include but not limited to:
> 
> SYSTEM_THREAD_EXCEPTION_NOT_HANDLED
> APC_INDEX_MISMATCH (win32kfull.sys)
> UNEXPECTED_KERNEL_MODE_TRAP
> KERNEL_SECURITY_CHECK_FAILURE
> PAGE_FAULT_IN-NONPAGED_AREA
> 
> I have already tried the following solutions:
> 
> 1. Updates all drivers and windows update
> 2. Ran MemTest for 24hrs + (RAM stable, no errors)
> 3. Ran SFC and DISM both in windows and in Safe Mode (no issues detected)
> 4. Increased memory voltage
> 
> The only solution that has seemed to work so far is if I lower my RAM frequency to 3400Mhz at 16-16-16-36-52. Is there any way I am able to run my system stable with no BSOD’s at 3600Mhz with the timings above? I want to be able to use the latest F11 BIOS while using my XMP profile at 3600Mhz.
> 
> 
> Here are my full system specs:
> 
> Ryzen 3600 (water cooled)
> Gigabyte Aorus X570 Elite WiFi
> G.SKILL Trident Z Neo (For AMD Ryzen) Series 16GB (2 x 8GB) DDR4 SDRAM DDR4 3600 (PC4 28800)F4-3600C16D-16GTZN
> EVGA 1080 Ti
> EVGA Supernova 850 G2
> Samsung 970 Evo NVMe 250GB
> XPG SX8200 Pro 1TB NVMe 1TB



I am having a very similar issue with a Ryzen 3800 +Elite x570 +GSkill F4-3600C16Q-32GTZN + F11 BIOS. I cannot get the kit to run without errors at 3600 speed for the life of me. I can get it to boot no problem but it will throw errors on memtestx86 on test 8 which from what I read indicates the IMC might not be able to handle the 4 memory modules at 3600. The machine does not even boot when straight XMP is enabled and nothing else is touched. In order to even get it to boot at 3600, procODT has to be at least 40 and VDDP and VDDG have to be adjusted. I loosened timings and still get some errors at 3600. Right now, I am also running them at 3400 with manual settings. clocks set to 1:1, vcore soc, procODT, VDDP, and VDDG all manually set. Most memory timings also manually set. Seems to be stable now but I have a lot more memory testing to do. It is disappointing when you pay for 3600 memory speed and can only run at 3400 memory speed. At this point, I am not sure if it is the IMC or the F11 BIOS that are causing the headaches but I can def say I cannot get 3600 speed without any errors with XMP enabled or manual settings stable with this memory kit and this current F11 BIOS.


----------



## turok_t

Definitely not overclocking at all, everything is at stock. My computer just crashed after a few hours even at a memory frequency of 3400Mhz (16-16-16-36-52). So far it only seems to be stable with absolutely no XMP profile at all (2132Mhz, 15-15-15-36-50). I just don't understand why my memory would be stable on XMP with the F1 BIOS (first version) vs F11 (most current version).


----------



## rastaviper

rastaviper said:


> Anyone with Win7 here?
> I am curious how should I proceed with an installation that I have done but doesn't boot. Not even in safe mode.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


So noone else has tried this with our mobo.

I have managed to install *Win7* WITH 2 different ways at my silicon power* nvme* disc and nomatter the installations that I have tried, the system just restarts.
I can't figure out if the problem is with my nvme drivers or something else is creating such problems.

Anyone else who has such experience?


----------



## Rholk

pschorr1123 said:


> Rholk said:
> 
> 
> 
> They are in the correct slots /forum/images/smilies/frown.gif
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What game are you having these issues with?
> 
> The 5700/5700XT has major down clocking issues with some games playing at 1080p.
> 
> As far as the BSODs go have you used Memtest HCL to ensure RAM is 100% stable and not throwing errors? (having pc boot into Windows doesn't ensure stability)
> 
> Also some of the Radeon drivers are far worse than others. Just because it's newer doesn't mean it will be better. Having dealt with Dual monitor issues with my Vega since 2017 I have found it necessary to document which drivers work for me so if I upgrade to a newer one and have issues I know which one to revert back to.
> 
> Also be sure to follow these steps every single GPU driver update
> 
> boot into safe mode
> 
> Use DDU to uninstall current AMD Radeon Driver
> 
> unplug Ethernet cable or else Windows will install a driver you don't want before you get to install your own
> 
> Install Driver
> 
> Navi GPUs are very sensitive to bad driver installs so failure to use DDU will increase odds of having issues
> 
> Also curious which specific 5700XT do you have? The Asus Stix has an over heating issue due to only using a couple cheap screws which results in heat sink pulling away from GPU.
> 
> EDIT: didn't see the latency issue above
> 
> Do you have all of your device drivers updated? Do you have any other additional hardware that might not be playing nice like an ASUS sound card?
> 
> EDIT 2: Be sure your Infinity Fabric and Ram are at a 1:1 ratio. Some times they will be running at 2:1 even when RAM is set under 3600 MTS
Click to expand...

I have a nitro + card.
It actually work flawlessly since i understood that freesync is trashed for 75hz monitor. I force this screen (which is not my main one) to 60hz and since this day, not a single issue.

My game... Windows? It happens on anything, but also desktop.

Windows is installed since... 4 days, so no ddu, i never 'updated'. I never bsod. This is the fun thing, PC is stable!

I will try to remove all USB devices, in case of.


----------



## Acertified

rastaviper said:


> So noone else has tried this with our mobo.
> 
> I have managed to install *Win7* WITH 2 different ways at my silicon power* nvme* disc and nomatter the installations that I have tried, the system just restarts.
> I can't figure out if the problem is with my nvme drivers or something else is creating such problems.
> 
> Anyone else who has such experience?


How old is your Win 7 Installation Media? MS came out with a HotFix specifically for NVME drives and Win7 awhile back but if your Win7 Install media is older than the release date for that Fix, your install media wont have it.

Is your BIOS seeing the NVME drive?

Also, any Error Codes would be helpful to try and pinpoint the issue if you are getting any.


----------



## ManniX-ITA

turok_t said:


> Definitely not overclocking at all, everything is at stock. My computer just crashed after a few hours even at a memory frequency of 3400Mhz (16-16-16-36-52). So far it only seems to be stable with absolutely no XMP profile at all (2132Mhz, 15-15-15-36-50). I just don't understand why my memory would be stable on XMP with the F1 BIOS (first version) vs F11 (most current version).


You could try raising the VDDP/VDDG to 1000/1050 and check.
Also if the SOC voltage to fixed 1.15v is helping.
It should definitely work with F11 and the XMP profile.
Did you try the latest F12c beta?


----------



## ManniX-ITA

Acertified said:


> How old is your Win 7 Installation Media? MS came out with a HotFix specifically for NVME drives and Win7 awhile back but if your Win7 Install media is older than the release date for that Fix, your install media wont have it.
> 
> Is your BIOS seeing the NVME drive?
> 
> Also, any Error Codes would be helpful to try and pinpoint the issue if you are getting any.


Should be possible to download the latest ISO directly from Microsoft with a genuine code:

https://www.microsoft.com/en-us/software-download/windows7


----------



## rastaviper

Acertified said:


> How old is your Win 7 Installation Media? MS came out with a HotFix specifically for NVME drives and Win7 awhile back but if your Win7 Install media is older than the release date for that Fix, your install media wont have it.
> 
> Is your BIOS seeing the NVME drive?
> 
> Also, any Error Codes would be helpful to try and pinpoint the issue if you are getting any.


Thanks for your reply.
Better maybe to continue this discussion here, if you can help.

So far, I have tried 2 different approaches: 
1) with this tool: https://www.win-raid.com/t4960f52-S...B-Controllers-of-new-AMD-Chipset-Systems.html
2) with this one: https://forum.videohelp.com/threads...-KabyLake-CoffeLake-Ryzen-Threadripper/page12

Both claim to have latest x570 and nvme drivers preinstalled, but in both cases my system doesn't boot to nvme, which includes this win7 installation.
So yes, my bios is seeing this disc, since I can select it from boot options and also I have access to this partition from another ssd disc, which includes win10.

There are no error codes. My system just reboots.


----------



## Medizinmann

Nijo said:


> The screen shows my results with PPT/TDC/EDC 230/230/230. With everything else (including max/max/0) performance goes down.


As I said - I use EDC=0, PPT=1300, TDC=700...(with BIOS F11 on Aorus Xtreme with Waterloop and LM as TIM)

...and get like 7558 CB20, CPU-Z SC 564 and MC 8656...

















Powerdraw is around 170W.










Greetings,
Medizinmann


----------



## Medizinmann

MyUsername said:


> I have a 3900x on a master. I've done a little playing with bios F7e with PPT, TDC and EDC at 230, yes the cpu draws 211 watts, but also runs at a toasty 93'C with cpu at 4GHz on prime. With F12b having PPT, TDC and EDC at 187 in XFR, leave amd overclocking at auto, my cpu draws 186 watts at 83'C 4.05GHz prime. It can bench higher due to lower core temp.
> Performance is almost the same, but as the cpu draws less current on 1004, it's able to maintain higher clocks for longer periods on normal loads like game etc. PBO is bugged if you push it too high on 1004 but it works sort of and it can boost to 4.6 on two cores on my machine.


Yes, AGESA 1.0.0.4B is more efficient and gets more performance per watt than 1.0.0.3ABBA- that is good.
And yes it works to the extend, that I even see boosts up to 4,7 GHz...

But I can't get past certain boundaries – like drawing more power with better cooling.
I use a waterloop and LM as TIM and don’t see temps above 82°C – of course with max cooling.

Greetings,
Medizinmann


----------



## fluidzoverclock

fluidzoverclock said:


> Edit - I switched to an Msi Unify and it has the same issue with coil whine from the vrm and noise from the ssd
> 
> ************************
> 
> Here’s a video recording of the coil whine on my X570 master. This is whilst the system is idle, straight after logging into windows, using the ryzen balanced power mode. For the purpose of the video I unplugged all fans (no heavy load on cpu), so you can hear it clearly.
> 
> On intel systems we can disable cstates to quieten the noise, yet I’ve tried toggling many options in the aorus X570 bios - to no avail, including cool and quiet, vrm frequency, spread spectrum and c-state.
> 
> It seems to resonate throughout the whole board, no matter where I hold the microphone. The recording was done on an iPhone 8 with built in mic and has not been edited / amplified.
> 
> When I scroll webpages the noise makes a grinding sound.
> 
> I resorted to placing acoustic foam around my hard drives as they are chirping and are making high pitch sounds - which I never knew was possible until I got the aorus master.
> 
> Some people claim they may not hear it but if you built your system in a quiet room / with quietness in mind, it can become annoying.
> 
> Chipset fan : silent (off)
> Hard drives connected : 2 x ssd
> Graphics card : fans turned off
> Power supply : tried two power supplies, Corsair rm 850 and rm 850x (no difference to the coil whine)
> 
> Video - https://streamable.com/8cman


I purchased an Msi Unify hoping that it wouldnt have the same issue, but I was wrong. It has coil whine, and its as loud as the Aorus Master. And just like the x570 Master, its interfering with the acoustics of any SSD drives. I have recorded a video, switching between each of the Windows power plans and you will see that switching to power saving makes the high pitch noise coming from the SSD almost disappear.


----------



## pschorr1123

Rholk said:


> I have a nitro + card.
> It actually work flawlessly since i understood that freesync is trashed for 75hz monitor. I force this screen (which is not my main one) to 60hz and since this day, not a single issue.
> 
> My game... Windows? It happens on anything, but also desktop.
> 
> Windows is installed since... 4 days, so no ddu, i never 'updated'. I never bsod. This is the fun thing, PC is stable!
> 
> I will try to remove all USB devices, in case of.


Yeah I didn't see your Latency issue until after I initially responded. (see edits)

Have you tried Latency Monitor found here:https://www.resplendence.com/latencymon

It shows you which driver is causing the highest lag times and may help you troubleshoot your issue further.


----------



## monza1412




----------



## Rholk

pschorr1123 said:


> Yeah I didn't see your Latency issue until after I initially responded. (see edits)
> 
> Have you tried Latency Monitor found here:https://www.resplendence.com/latencymon
> 
> It shows you which driver is causing the highest lag times and may help you troubleshoot your issue further.


This morning, stalls were of 400ms, dunno why.

And here you touch the fun thing: latency mon see nothing, no problem!

But even a stupid python script like following find the problem (pseudo code, really python is blocked)!

while no end:
save timestamp before
sleep for 1ms
calculate duration of sleep
if sleep > 10ms print a nice message with the real duration

I have a lot of entries, with always 0.40xx form.

In despair, i removed all usb devices (no modification, still the problem).
Now i try with all gigabyte software removed (@bios, app center, siv) etc... Fan are using default profile so they all are close to 100%.

For the moment... (for the last hour... seems no occurence. But it already happen to be fine during a whole day...)


----------



## pschorr1123

Rholk said:


> This morning, stalls were of 400ms, dunno why.
> 
> And here you touch the fun thing: latency mon see nothing, no problem!
> 
> But even a stupid python script like following find the problem (pseudo code, really python is blocked)!
> 
> while no end:
> save timestamp before
> sleep for 1ms
> calculate duration of sleep
> if sleep > 10ms print a nice message with the real duration
> 
> I have a lot of entries, with always 0.40xx form.
> 
> In despair, i removed all usb devices (no modification, still the problem).
> Now i try with all gigabyte software removed (@bios, app center, siv) etc... Fan are using default profile so they all are close to 100%.
> 
> For the moment... (for the last hour... seems no occurence. But it already happen to be fine during a whole day...)


Have you tested with the different power plans? 

IDK, I wish I knew the answer instead of just providing basic troubleshooting steps.

I have only seen a couple people complain in this thread about high latency but it was due to using an Asus Sonar Sound Card.


Just a note: you can adjust your fan profiles inside the bios so you don't have to put up with the noise. SIV has only worked 1 time for me around Launch and hasn't worked since.


----------



## bigcid10

rastaviper said:


> So noone else has tried this with our mobo.
> 
> I have managed to install *Win7* WITH 2 different ways at my silicon power* nvme* disc and nomatter the installations that I have tried, the system just restarts.
> I can't figure out if the problem is with my nvme drivers or something else is creating such problems.
> 
> Anyone else who has such experience?


do not install windows 7,that's how you fix it.
these MB,ryzen 3000 and nvme ssd's are not meant for windows 7


----------



## bigcid10

Rholk said:


> This morning, stalls were of 400ms, dunno why.
> 
> And here you touch the fun thing: latency mon see nothing, no problem!
> 
> But even a stupid python script like following find the problem (pseudo code, really python is blocked)!
> 
> while no end:
> save timestamp before
> sleep for 1ms
> calculate duration of sleep
> if sleep > 10ms print a nice message with the real duration
> 
> I have a lot of entries, with always 0.40xx form.
> 
> In despair, i removed all usb devices (no modification, still the problem).
> Now i try with all gigabyte software removed (@bios, app center, siv) etc... Fan are using default profile so they all are close to 100%.
> 
> For the moment... (for the last hour... seems no occurence. But it already happen to be fine during a whole day...)


borrow a NVIDIA VC and try that ,pull your sound card temporarily
or try 1st boot into low resolution mode and play with that for a while and see


----------



## Rholk

pschorr1123 said:


> Have you tested with the different power plans?
> 
> IDK, I wish I knew the answer instead of just providing basic troubleshooting steps.
> 
> I have only seen a couple people complain in this thread about high latency but it was due to using an Asus Sonar Sound Card.
> 
> 
> Just a note: you can adjust your fan profiles inside the bios so you don't have to put up with the noise. SIV has only worked 1 time for me around Launch and hasn't worked since.


Yes, tried also ryzen performance & not-ryzen power plans. No differences.
My sound card is a usb wireless headset. As it is USB, tried it.

Yes, I will try to configure fan profiles in bios (i will do when i am sure i wont cmos after, the mouse in the bios is slow). And... since i removed gigabyte utility... seems i had no problem. I think i will know the answer tonight when i will play.

And don't worry, any idea is good to take, even more in despair.



bigcid10 said:


> borrow a NVIDIA VC and try that ,pull your sound card temporarily
> or try 1st boot into low resolution mode and play with that for a while and see


Don't have other GPU in stock


----------



## sakete

So... reading through this thread it appears that a lot of you have all sorts of issues with these Gigabyte X570 boards. Are they really that bad? From my research it appears that Gigabyte is my only option if I want 6+ SATA, 2+ Internal USB3.1 header and 1+ Internal USB-C 3.1 Gen2 header. All the other brands don't offer this combination OR ask $600 for a mainboard (my budget is up to about $300). But if Gigabyte boards are bad this generation with the X570 chipset, then maybe I should sit it out until the next round of boards using X670.

Thoughts?


----------



## Metalhead79

sakete said:


> So... reading through this thread it appears that a lot of you have all sorts of issues with these Gigabyte X570 boards. Are they really that bad? From my research it appears that Gigabyte is my only option if I want 6+ SATA, 2+ Internal USB3.1 header and 1+ Internal USB-C 3.1 Gen2 header. All the other brands don't offer this combination OR ask $600 for a mainboard (my budget is up to about $300). But if Gigabyte boards are bad this generation with the X570 chipset, then maybe I should sit it out until the next round of boards using X670.
> 
> Thoughts?


All my issues came down to a bad CPU. RMA'd it and everything is working properly now.


----------



## MyUsername

monza1412 said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G7Z7bJJcCNY


I haven't got a lot of faith in this, first of all he's comparing 2133 vs 3600 IF and memory which is IMO a significant step in speed so I would expect a big jump in performance and making adjustments to PBO makes a midges knob difference in benches. in fact for me it performs better at default PBO, I ran it and numbers tell me different. With Ryzen 3 it's about power efficiency rather than shoving as much power you can through it. You get better performance keeping your cpu under 60'C on max load than playing with amp's and wattage's.


----------



## Cata79

That guy is a moron with way too much free time.


----------



## pschorr1123

Rholk said:


> Yes, tried also ryzen performance & not-ryzen power plans. No differences.
> My sound card is a usb wireless headset. As it is USB, tried it.
> 
> Yes, I will try to configure fan profiles in bios (i will do when i am sure i wont cmos after, the mouse in the bios is slow). And... since i removed gigabyte utility... seems i had no problem. I think i will know the answer tonight when i will play.
> 
> And don't worry, any idea is good to take, even more in despair.
> 
> 
> 
> Don't have other GPU in stock


I will keep my fingers crossed for you. I mentioned the power plans as by default USB selective suspend is enabled along with pcie power savings.

Yeah the GB software is pretty bad, usually a good idea to stay away from all 3rd party bloatware garbage.


----------



## pschorr1123

sakete said:


> So... reading through this thread it appears that a lot of you have all sorts of issues with these Gigabyte X570 boards. Are they really that bad? From my research it appears that Gigabyte is my only option if I want 6+ SATA, 2+ Internal USB3.1 header and 1+ Internal USB-C 3.1 Gen2 header. All the other brands don't offer this combination OR ask $600 for a mainboard (my budget is up to about $300). But if Gigabyte boards are bad this generation with the X570 chipset, then maybe I should sit it out until the next round of boards using X670.
> 
> Thoughts?


No MB is perfect due to all of the infinite different hardware combinations. The most popular boards have the most posts and people that have no issues rarely comment.

Most of issues come down to bad RAM or installing only 2 sticks in the wrong slots.

A lot of users in here are building their first pc or finally upgrading from Sandy Bridge era hardware. 

Most issues were a result of AMD rushing the launch. If you don't want to get your hands wet or time to troubleshoot issues usually best to wait several months after launch to get the teething issues sorted.

I agree with you that the lack of SATA ports is lame. Some boards only have 4.

If you don't need the extra I/O that the X570 chipset offers you could get by with X 370/ X 470 board. Just be sure that it has a USB flasback option to update bios before dropping in a 3rd gen chip


----------



## sakete

pschorr1123 said:


> No MB is perfect due to all of the infinite different hardware combinations. The most popular boards have the most posts and people that have no issues rarely comment.
> 
> Most of issues come down to bad RAM or installing only 2 sticks in the wrong slots.
> 
> A lot of users in here are building their first pc or finally upgrading from Sandy Bridge era hardware.
> 
> Most issues were a result of AMD rushing the launch. If you don't want to get your hands wet or time to troubleshoot issues usually best to wait several months after launch to get the teething issues sorted.
> 
> I agree with you that the lack of SATA ports is lame. Some boards only have 4.
> 
> If you don't need the extra I/O that the X570 chipset offers you could get by with X 370/ X 470 board. Just be sure that it has a USB flasback option to update bios before dropping in a 3rd gen chip


Right, that makes more sense, a lot of newbies here. This wouldn't be my first build (been building since the mid 90s with the Pentium II)  Last build was in 2015 using Haswell (4790K), and pretty enticed about what AMD is offering currently. Last time I did an AMD build was in the Athlon XP days. This will be my first custom loop watercooling build, so that'll be a new challenge.

I just got a new case for more flexibility with doing watercooling (Phanteks Enthoo 719/Luxe 2) and that case has 4 USB 3 ports and 1 USB Type-C port in front, so that's why I'm looking for boards that have two USB 3 headers and 1 Type-C header (technically USB 3.1 Gen2, but that's such a mouthful). I like it when everything on my case just works 

And I currently have 5 drives, so need at least 5 SATA ports, so looking for 6+. I typically go for Asus boards (though I've had Gigabyte in the past, no complaints), but there is only one Asus X570 board that has all the I/O I need, and that one costs $600. MSI doesn't have anything for me, and neither does Asrock. 

But most Gigabyte X570 boards offer all the I/O I need, so this time it'll be Gigabyte I guess. Looking at getting the Aorus Master probably, along with the 3900X and 2x16GB DDR4-3600 C16 G.Skill. That should set me back about $1K. And then another $1K for all the watercooling gear, haha


----------



## Rholk

pschorr1123 said:


> I will keep my fingers crossed for you. I mentioned the power plans as by default USB selective suspend is enabled along with pcie power savings.
> 
> Yeah the GB software is pretty bad, usually a good idea to stay away from all 3rd party bloatware garbage.


Yep, seems it was it... Bios settings for fan is ok, but it is a bit hard to try the curves without "burn" utility. Thanks for your help =)

So, back to buisness and with XMP!
Now i need to try some OC with my 3900x, some protip?


----------



## monza1412

MyUsername said:


> I haven't got a lot of faith in this, first of all he's comparing 2133 vs 3600 IF and memory which is IMO a significant step in speed so I would expect a big jump in performance and making adjustments to PBO makes a midges knob difference in benches. in fact for me it performs better at default PBO, I ran it and numbers tell me different. With Ryzen 3 it's about power efficiency rather than shoving as much power you can through it. You get better performance keeping your cpu under 60'C on max load than playing with amp's and wattage's.


I don't know, in my case those settings worked pretty damn good. In the cinebench multithreaded test my 3700x is boosting about 75mhz higher than stock PBO.


----------



## dansi

MyUsername said:


> I haven't got a lot of faith in this, first of all he's comparing 2133 vs 3600 IF and memory which is IMO a significant step in speed so I would expect a big jump in performance and making adjustments to PBO makes a midges knob difference in benches. in fact for me it performs better at default PBO, I ran it and numbers tell me different. With Ryzen 3 it's about power efficiency rather than shoving as much power you can through it. You get better performance keeping your cpu under 60'C on max load than playing with amp's and wattage's.


That's right
Ideally under 60c with pbo on and autooc +200.
If not under 70c
The pbo values is dependent on your zen bins. Not all 3950x works with 300,230,230 as he mentioned.

There is no perfect pbo settings to speak. You need to trial and error. But yes pbo do works perfectly, at least with latest bios and 3950x.


----------



## MyUsername

monza1412 said:


> I don't know, in my case those settings worked pretty damn good. In the cinebench multithreaded test my 3700x is boosting about 75mhz higher than stock PBO.


PBO lowers the boost speed for me due extra heat quite quickly. I've managed to sustain 4.275MHz all core boost on my 3900x on benches but it has to stay under 60 which is loud on a noctua d15, CPU volts -0.1 PBO disabled. PBO on it boosts to 4.150MHz at 63'C


----------



## TiM3SH1FT

There is one segment of the debug LED that stopped working on my X570 Aorus Master.
Removed power completely by switching off PSU, powered it back on, still the top left segment won't light up. 
Here in the picture it should read "FE", that's what it usually shows when the system has fully booted.

I also experienced some weird USB & SATA issues when gaming for a while, devices would suddenly disconnect.
My system is not overclocked, all stock on latest bios (F11).
What should I do? Should I return the board?


----------



## ManniX-ITA

TiM3SH1FT said:


> There is one segment of the debug LED that stopped working on my X570 Aorus Master.
> Removed power completely by switching off PSU, powered it back on, still the top left segment won't light up.
> Here in the picture it should read "FE", that's what it usually shows when the system has fully booted.
> 
> I also experienced some weird USB & SATA issues when gaming for a while, devices would suddenly disconnect.
> My system is not overclocked, all stock on latest bios (F11).
> What should I do? Should I return the board?


I'd take it as a sign; send it back.


----------



## Dragonber 1

MyUsername said:


> monza1412 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know, in my case those settings worked pretty damn good. In the cinebench multithreaded test my 3700x is boosting about 75mhz higher than stock PBO.
> 
> 
> 
> PBO lowers the boost speed for me due extra heat quite quickly. I've managed to sustain 4.275MHz all core boost on my 3900x on benches but it has to stay under 60 which is loud on a noctua d15, CPU volts -0.1 PBO disabled. PBO on it boosts to 4.150MHz at 63'C
Click to expand...

How the hell are you able to keep a 3900X under 60c with that cooler?!? I can’t get under 70 with a 360mm alphacool AIO with 3 Noctua NF-a12x25 fans at Max speed.


----------



## Smoki.mo

*Bios F4 to F11*

Hey I recently upgraded my pc to the x570 but it still has the F4 bios can I go from the F4 to F11 without problems?


----------



## MyUsername

Dragonber 1 said:


> How the hell are you able to keep a 3900X under 60c with that cooler?!? I can’t get under 70 with a 360mm alphacool AIO with 3 Noctua NF-a12x25 fans at Max speed.


With an ambient of about 10'C with the side removed. I've lapped my Noctua D15 after 2 months use as it was slightly convexed and used Grizzly Kryonaut. While I was at it a replaced all the thermal pads to Grizzly thermal pads, temperatures are less concerning now. But what makes the most difference is PBO, it sends more current to the cpu with very little improvement, it would be great if it would boost up to 95'C. 

This is the best I've managed to achieve with cpu-z, I had to wear a coat it was that cold LOL https://valid.x86.fr/z6g24i


----------



## pschorr1123

Smoki.mo said:


> Hey I recently upgraded my pc to the x570 but it still has the F4 bios can I go from the F4 to F11 without problems?


You will be fine.


----------



## g00s3y

f12b (beta bios) on AORUS Master finally let me just use my XMP profile on 4x8GB Corsair LPX.

I'll OC it when I get the time, but it's been annoying with it not just working the way it should, happy that's over with.


----------



## bluechris

g00s3y said:


> f12b (beta bios) on AORUS Master finally let me just use my XMP profile on 4x8GB Corsair LPX.
> 
> 
> 
> I'll OC it when I get the time, but it's been annoying with it not just working the way it should, happy that's over with.


I have lost the link for the beta bios, can you post the thread please?

Thx
Chris


----------



## mrsteelx

bluechris said:


> I have lost the link for the beta bios, can you post the thread please?
> 
> Thx
> Chris


https://forums.tweaktown.com/gigabyte/28441-gigabyte-beta-bios.html there we go


----------



## ttnuagmada

Does anyone know if a mono-block exists for the Pro Wifi?


----------



## kazukun

f12b (beta bios) on AORUS Master finally let me just use my XMP profile on 4x8GB G.Skill F4-3800C14Q-32GTZN

https://i.imgur.com/tFTgdd1.jpg


----------



## rastaviper

Smoki.mo said:


> Hey I recently upgraded my pc to the x570 but it still has the F4 bios can I go from the F4 to F11 without problems?


Sure u can.
The real question is: do u need it?

Personally I have seen worse performance and not being capable of keeping higher ocing settings with the newer bios.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Marucins

kazukun said:


> f12b (beta bios) on AORUS Master finally let me just use my XMP profile on 4x8GB G.Skill F4-3800C14Q-32GTZN
> 
> https://i.imgur.com/tFTgdd1.jpg


Nice


----------



## bigcid10

Has anyone sucessfully got 3 M.2 Pciex ssd's running 
at 4 x 4 x 4 in slots 1-3 ?
I have 2 running a 4 x 4 but I just bought a sabrent Pciex 4 1TB ssd
and will add it to the mix
the other 2 are
WD SN750 Black 1TB
OCZ RD400 512 GB
Thank you


----------



## MyUsername

bigcid10 said:


> Has anyone sucessfully got 3 M.2 Pciex ssd's running
> at 4 x 4 x 4 in slots 1-3 ?
> I have 2 running a 4 x 4 but I just bought a sabrent Pciex 4 1TB ssd
> and will add it to the mix
> the other 2 are
> WD SN750 Black 1TB
> OCZ RD400 512 GB
> Thank you


Depends if you have the Master or the Ultra. The Master does support 4x on all three NVME, but the Ultra only supports 4x on A and B, slot C only supports 2x. I have a Master and 4x is enabled on all three slots. Having all three slots populated tends to bottleneck B and C due to it having to switch if you use them both at the same time, not that bad though.


----------



## bigcid10

MyUsername said:


> Depends if you have the Master or the Ultra. The Master does support 4x on all three NVME, but the Ultra only supports 4x on A and B, slot C only supports 2x. I have a Master and 4x is enabled on all three slots. Having all three slots populated tends to bottleneck B and C due to it having to switch if you use them both at the same time, not that bad though.


Really!!
I wonder what makes the master have the ability to do 4x4x4
I have a ultra board,guess I'll have to sell my ocz rd400 512 then
Thank you for the heads up.


----------



## MyUsername

bigcid10 said:


> Really!!
> I wonder what makes the master have the ability to do 4x4x4
> I have a ultra board,guess I'll have to sell my ocz rd400 512 then
> Thank you for the heads up.


I couldn't understand why GB would limit the Ultra NVME slot 3 to 2x when I was shopping, I nearly got the Ultra myself before I fully read the specs. It's probably software limited, because I would of thought it would be exactly the same on the hardware side. 

You'll be capped at 2GB/s transfer on PCI-e 3.0 2x or thereabouts(1GB/s per lane on PCI-e 3), it's not horrendous and it'll fine for your ocz rd400 512, you'll probably not even notice unless you transfer large files all the time. No point putting a PCI-e 4 NVME in slot 3 as it'll be capped at 4GB/s and a waste of money.


----------



## bigcid10

MyUsername said:


> I couldn't understand why GB would limit the Ultra NVME slot 3 to 2x when I was shopping, I nearly got the Ultra myself before I fully read the specs. It's probably software limited, because I would of thought it would be exactly the same on the hardware side.
> 
> You'll be capped at 2GB/s transfer on PCI-e 3.0 2x or thereabouts(1GB/s per lane on PCI-e 3), it's not horrendous and it'll fine for your ocz rd400 512, you'll probably not even notice unless you transfer large files all the time. No point putting a PCI-e 4 NVME in slot 3 as it'll be capped at 4GB/s and a waste of money.


ya I know ,the sabrent is going in the 1st slot 
and the rd400 is probably going out
Thank you


----------



## yojalata

Can anyone help me here? 
Im getting stuck on the windows logo(no loading wheel) when I restart or exit the bios at random. Booting from shutdown has no issues just restarts.
I've tried everything except a new board and cpu on a Pro Wifi.

different bios, boot drives , reinstalls,memory slots,gpu slots ,drivers, usb devices, reseating cpu and probably more stuff i can't remember anymore.


----------



## bigcid10

MyUsername said:


> I couldn't understand why GB would limit the Ultra NVME slot 3 to 2x when I was shopping, I nearly got the Ultra myself before I fully read the specs. It's probably software limited, because I would of thought it would be exactly the same on the hardware side.
> 
> You'll be capped at 2GB/s transfer on PCI-e 3.0 2x or thereabouts(1GB/s per lane on PCI-e 3), it's not horrendous and it'll fine for your ocz rd400 512, you'll probably not even notice unless you transfer large files all the time. No point putting a PCI-e 4 NVME in slot 3 as it'll be capped at 4GB/s and a waste of money.


I had a asus Hyper M.2 x4 from a x99 board I had a while back 
that does NVME too
I used the rd400 on that card and the top 2 slot for the other and 
I was able to get 4 x 4 x 4 on all 3 M.2's
and to top it of my rtx2080 is still at 16x,yaaa!


----------



## bigcid10

yojalata said:


> Can anyone help me here?
> Im getting stuck on the windows logo(no loading wheel) when I restart or exit the bios at random. Booting from shutdown has no issues just restarts.
> I've tried everything except a new board and cpu on a Pro Wifi.
> 
> different bios, boot drives , reinstalls,memory slots,gpu slots ,drivers, usb devices, reseating cpu and probably more stuff i can't remember anymore.


take out you sata HD's
is your system clocks per core or auto ?


----------



## yojalata

bigcid10 said:


> take out you sata HD's
> is your system clocks per core or auto ?


If you mean core clock yes it's auto plus anything BIOS related I've already tried. I have no sata drives I added one to see if it was a nvme issue and it wasnt.


----------



## MyUsername

bigcid10 said:


> I had a asus Hyper M.2 x4 from a x99 board I had a while back
> that does NVME too
> I used the rd400 on that card and the top 2 slot for the other and
> I was able to get 4 x 4 x 4 on all 3 M.2's
> and to top it of my rtx2080 is still at 16x,yaaa!


Sweet, that's a nice unexpected bonus!


----------



## dansi

MyUsername said:


> Sweet, that's a nice unexpected bonus!


Is it x99 or x570?
Because x570 / Ryzen 3000 is limited to 24 pcie lanes. You can't increase lanes on hardware limitations.

16+4 + 4.
The 4 pch is shared with stuffs like lan, usb and wifi/bt.

So theoretically, you can do a pure 16x + 4x, a single gpu and nvme ssd.


----------



## iRX

dansi said:


> Because x570 / Ryzen 3000 is limited to 24 pcie lanes. You can't increase lanes on hardware limitations. 16+4 +4 pch is shared with stuffs like lan, usb and wifi/bt. So theoretically, you can do a pure 16x + 4x, a single gpu and nvme ssd.


Or U can extend some limitations by 8X+8X+4X +4X PCH = 8X+4X+4X+4X +4X PCH (8X PCI-e 4.0 = 16X PCI-e 3.0).


----------



## bigcid10

iRX said:


> Or U can extend some limitations by 8X+8X+4X +4X PCH = 8X+4X+4X+4X +4X PCH (8X PCI-e 4.0 = 16X PCI-e 3.0).


no,it's a x570
if I use all 3 m.2 slots ,for some reason I get 4 x 4 x 2
but with the asus pciex m.2 card I use the bottom Pciex x4 slot 
on my ultra and get the x4 for the 3rd m.2
my rtx2080 is in the top 16x slot and I have a SB AE-7 in the bottom
pciex x1 slot so it doesn't interfere with anybody
look at the pic 

I'm a happy camper now!!


----------



## bigcid10

yojalata said:


> If you mean core clock yes it's auto plus anything BIOS related I've already tried. I have no sata drives I added one to see if it was a nvme issue and it wasnt.


did this all happen after a bios update?


----------



## PopReference

bigcid10 said:


> no,it's a x570
> if I use all 3 m.2 slots ,for some reason I get 4 x 4 x 2
> but with the asus pciex m.2 card I use the bottom Pciex x4 slot
> on my ultra and get the x4 for the 3rd m.2
> my rtx2080 is in the top 16x slot and I have a SB AE-7 in the bottom
> pciex x1 slot so it doesn't interfere with anybody
> look at the pic
> 
> I'm a happy camper now!!


The Ultra, Master, and Extreme all have a switch to share the Pcie lanes with the SATA ports so it should be able to run in 4x0 or 2x2: http://redirect.viglink.com/?key=71...com/open?id=193tSL7U6VwPwnWYm4NPdjQQ3xZwShiAD

SO, what SATA ports are your drives plugged into and/or does installing the the M.2 drive give additional options in the UEFI menu, under 'IO ports' I'd guess?

If you you're happy then all's well anyway.


----------



## dansi

i guess the rtx2080 runs at x8.
So it becomes x8 x4 x4 x4 x1
You can test with gpuz if it is running x16 or x8?

Unless you get x99 or TR3, the m.2 card cant provide any more lanes than your cpu limitations.


----------



## pschorr1123

dansi said:


> i guess the rtx2080 runs at x8.
> So it becomes x8 x4 x4 x4 x1
> You can test with gpuz if it is running x16 or x8?
> 
> Unless you get x99 or TR3, the m.2 card cant provide any more lanes than your cpu limitations.


Gamers Nexus did some testing with a 1080ti at gen 3 x16 vs x8 and found little to no difference. Any difference was within the 1-3% error of margin. I can't recall if they redid any testing with the 2080ti but I don't expect much difference. Maybe if you had limited vram and had to swap out to system memory then that might become an issue but with 11GB that should be plenty for now...

EDIT: Also the 2 nvme x4 off of the chipset shouldn't be an issue unless they both were doing read/ writes at the exact same time. I guess that's why Intel have 24 or more pcie lanes hanging off of the mainstream chipset (z170) even though it only has a x4 connection to the CPU.


----------



## Bogo36

g00s3y said:


> f12b (beta bios) on AORUS Master finally let me just use my XMP profile on 4x8GB Corsair LPX.
> 
> I'll OC it when I get the time, but it's been annoying with it not just working the way it should, happy that's over with.



Sound very good. I got the cold Boot bug with my 2x8GB Corsair LPX (CMK16GX4M2B3200C16). XMP is working but the Cold Boot Bug is annoying as hell. I will wait for the final F12 Bios.


----------



## bigcid10

dansi said:


> i guess the rtx2080 runs at x8.
> So it becomes x8 x4 x4 x4 x1
> You can test with gpuz if it is running x16 or x8?
> 
> Unless you get x99 or TR3, the m.2 card cant provide any more lanes than your cpu limitations.


no,it's definitely running at x16


----------



## bigcid10

PopReference said:


> The Ultra, Master, and Extreme all have a switch to share the Pcie lanes with the SATA ports so it should be able to run in 4x0 or 2x2: http://redirect.viglink.com/?key=71...com/open?id=193tSL7U6VwPwnWYm4NPdjQQ3xZwShiAD
> 
> SO, what SATA ports are your drives plugged into and/or does installing the the M.2 drive give additional options in the UEFI menu, under 'IO ports' I'd guess?
> 
> If you you're happy then all's well anyway.


no sata's 
If I install 3 M.2's I get 4x4x2 so I used a m.2 card on the bottom pciex x4 slot and it runs at x4 speed
so all of them run at 4x4x4


----------



## KaseyF

thewiredsoul said:


> So i have a very weird problem, i have the x570 Aorus Master installed and thought the chipset fan was causing an undo amount of noise, but after some experimentation and testing that does not seem to be the case.
> Things i have tried:
> 1. Switched PSU (Seasonic Gold 850 and a EVGA gold 850)
> 2. Switched GFX card (1080 and R9 290)
> 3. Disabled all fans in the system including CPU (letting NH-d15 handle it passively while sitting at idle)
> 4. Unplugged the power from all the HDDs
> 4. Made sure i checked while chipset fan is off
> 
> After doing all of these things there is still a buzzing sound present on the MB, it seems to be coming from the upper left corner of the MB near the VRM area. Its a constant humming/buzz when the system is at idle, and it has a surprising ability to pass through the sound dampening
> on the case that i have.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea what is causing this? Should i return the MB?


I have this exact same issue and I tried all the same steps, but I have the Aorus Pro, not master. I actually have two of them, I got them from separate stores and both have the same problem, except one is worse than the other. I tested outside case on mobo box, just CPU (3900X), RAM and cooler installed, no GPU, no fans, no drives. PSU was at a distance with fan disabled, but I tried other PSU's and it made no difference.

If I disable C-state the noise changes from a buzz to a high pitched screech. The noise is most audible from the backplate.

Is this a common issue with this motherboard? What are the chances I got two with the same issue?


----------



## kribby

KaseyF said:


> Is this a common issue with this motherboard?


It seems to be a problem with their whole line of X570 motherboards. I had your same issue with several Pro Wifis, an Ultra, and a Master



KaseyF said:


> What are the chances I got two with the same issue?


Going by my experiences, very high. There's something these motherboards don't like, but I have yet been able to find it.


----------



## dansi

bigcid10 said:


> no,it's definitely running at x16


It is interesting.
Can you try gpuz and click on the ? and run render test?

Inquiring minds like to know how this is even possible when 3000 ryzen is hardware limited to 24 lanes.
The asus hyper m2 kit is for x99 with 40 lanes, so ok.
It is just splitting a x16 lanes into 4x4 m.2 connectors.


----------



## KaseyF

kribby said:


> KaseyF said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is this a common issue with this motherboard?
> 
> 
> 
> It seems to be a problem with their whole line of X570 motherboards. I had your same issue with several Pro Wifis, an Ultra, and a Master
> 
> 
> 
> KaseyF said:
> 
> 
> 
> What are the chances I got two with the same issue?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Going by my experiences, very high. There's something these motherboards don't like, but I have yet been able to find it.
Click to expand...

I see, thanks for that. I'll try get a refund I guess which is a shame.

Any idea if it could cause damage or hurt anything in the long run?


----------



## HeadlessHorse

*Problem with memory after win10 sleep*

Hello to all. Became owner of 3900x/aorus elite x570 with G.Skill F4-3600C18D-32GVK. Get a full backet of "bios reboot" problems, but somehow fixed it by setting "XMP profile 1" with "3466"(as most close to 3600 which missing in settings) in EasyTune. 
Got a new nasty problem - memory likes go to hell after win10 sleep. Before it works perfectly fine - no error in memtest, but after memtest count a dozens of erros. Someone else can confirm getting same problem?


----------



## Ranguvar

HeadlessHorse said:


> Hello to all. Became owner of 3900x/aorus elite x570 with G.Skill F4-3600C18D-32GVK. Get a full backet of "bios reboot" problems, but somehow fixed it by setting "XMP profile 1" with "3466"(as most close to 3600 which missing in settings) in EasyTune.
> Got a new nasty problem - memory likes go to hell after win10 sleep. Before it works perfectly fine - no error in memtest, but after memtest count a dozens of erros. Someone else can confirm getting same problem?


Recommend using Ryzen DRAM Calculator settings - particularly the CAD_BUS and Termination settings should help a lot.


----------



## meridius

Hi all is anyone using the two supplied temperature Sensors that come with the master ? if yes where you placed them.

thanks

nearly finished it, ia m scared to turn it on as i hope theres no problems with it. I might update the bios stright away

Has anyone got the MAster x570 motherboard and NZXT 510/500 pc case, I noticed the top CPU power sockets are close to the edge of the board and when fitted to this case the power plugs interfere with the top fan pushing down on the sockets a littile, I would of thought one of two things could of been done to avoid this with cases like these.

1, turn the sockets the other way round so the latch face down not out if they need to be close to the edge of the motherboard.
2, if not possible in option 1, Sockets Could of been moved down slightly so when you plug in the cables the latch would be in line with the edge of the motherboard meanig no fan could touch the latch.
or
3 NZXT could of added 5 mm to the hight of the case to accommodate the latch on the outside edge of the motherboard so the fan would not touch,.

here is a pic to show you what i mean. is there any options to stop this ? better cables as i dont want to remove the fan as i just bought ia noctua 140mm fan.


----------



## pschorr1123

dansi said:


> It is interesting.
> Can you try gpuz and click on the ? and run render test?
> 
> Inquiring minds like to know how this is even possible when 3000 ryzen is hardware limited to 24 lanes.
> The asus hyper m2 kit is for x99 with 40 lanes, so ok.
> It is just splitting a x16 lanes into 4x4 m.2 connectors.



The 2 lower m.2 slots and the very bottom pcie x16 slot (runs at x4) all hang off the x570 chipset.

How ideal this is will vary upon use case because it obviously isn't as good as a X99 or TR board which has lots of pcie direcly to the CPU. 
(z190 does same thing with lots of pcie IO hanging of the chipset but only has 16 lanes going to GPU from CPU so all nvme gets bottlenecked through chipsets DMI 3.0, pcie X4 unless run GPU at X8 and use add in card)

Maybe you know of a NVME bechmark that will hammer all 3 drives at the same time that he could run and share


----------



## bigcid10

dansi said:


> It is interesting.
> Can you try gpuz and click on the ? and run render test?
> 
> Inquiring minds like to know how this is even possible when 3000 ryzen is hardware limited to 24 lanes.
> The asus hyper m2 kit is for x99 with 40 lanes, so ok.
> It is just splitting a x16 lanes into 4x4 m.2 connectors.


the asus hyper kit is just a M.2 to pciex x4 adapter
if I use the 3 m.2 slots ,I get 4x4x2
but if I use the adapter ,I get 4x4x4
here is a picture of gpuz

16x=gpu
4x=top M.2
4x= asus hyper kit in pciex x4 slot
24


----------



## MyUsername

kribby said:


> It seems to be a problem with their whole line of X570 motherboards. I had your same issue with several Pro Wifis, an Ultra, and a Master
> 
> 
> Going by my experiences, very high. There's something these motherboards don't like, but I have yet been able to find it.


Very strange what's happening with these boards, but mine seems okay. Sorry for the poor audio I don't own a high quality mic just my Xiaomi phone.

Idle for a few seconds then ran cpu-z avx2 bench, cpu fans disabled. Phones sitting on the HSF.

https://sndup.net/5w45

I suggest anyone with annoying coil whine get a refund.


----------



## meridius

Just turned my system on and seems to be working

the thing is my cpu is running at 3813 and not in the 4.2ghz I have upgraded the bios to f11 and my memory is set to xmp profile 1 which is ddr4-3600 16-16-16-36-53-1.35v
the cpu clock is 38.00 auto and cpu clock is 100.00 auto cpu vore 1.200v

the temp of the cpu at the moment in bios is 40c idle fans all run at 900rpm

also what have you all got you PCH fan set to mine is blanced and is running at 1600rpm and the chip is about 51c to 53c is that ok


----------



## gurusmi

meridius said:


> Hi all is anyone using the two supplied temperature Sensors that come with the master ? if yes where you placed them.


I used one port for the WaterTemp Sensor of my AiO (i added).
The second port was used to measure the temp of the air pushed into the radiator.


----------



## meridius

gurusmi said:


> I used one port for the WaterTemp Sensor of my AiO (i added).
> The second port was used to measure the temp of the air pushed into the radiator.


thanks not to sure if its worth using them as there seems to be a system temp indicator already on board


----------



## pschorr1123

bigcid10 said:


> the asus hyper kit is just a M.2 to pciex x4 adapter
> if I use the 3 m.2 slots ,I get 4x4x2
> but if I use the adapter ,I get 4x4x4
> here is a picture of gpuz
> 
> 16x=gpu
> 4x=top M.2
> 4x= asus hyper kit in pciex x4 slot
> 24


Which board do you have? Seems kinda crappy that they would nerf the 3rd m.2 by only wiring it for X2.


----------



## bigcid10

pschorr1123 said:


> Which board do you have? Seems kinda crappy that they would nerf the 3rd m.2 by only wiring it for X2.


x570 ultra


----------



## rayrockiii

*Similar memory kit will not get to 3600 speed for me either*



HeadlessHorse said:


> Hello to all. Became owner of 3900x/aorus elite x570 with G.Skill F4-3600C18D-32GVK. Get a full backet of "bios reboot" problems, but somehow fixed it by setting "XMP profile 1" with "3466"(as most close to 3600 which missing in settings) in EasyTune.
> Got a new nasty problem - memory likes go to hell after win10 sleep. Before it works perfectly fine - no error in memtest, but after memtest count a dozens of erros. Someone else can confirm getting same problem?


I also cannot get my F4-3600C16Q-32GTZN at 3600 speed with or without xmp. My kit does error at 3466 but is stable at 3400. Try to lower it to 3400 and see if that helps.  Also try ProcODT at 40.


----------



## bigcid10

rayrockiii said:


> I also cannot get my F4-3600C16Q-32GTZN at 3600 speed with or without xmp. My kit does error at 3466 but is stable at 3400. Try to lower it to 3400 and see if that helps. Also try ProcODT at 40.


If the memory won't stock at xmp or manual at 3600
send it back

although 4 sticks is more load on the memory controller than 2,but still should run xmp at 3600


----------



## Roboionator

https://youtu.be/G7Z7bJJcCNY


----------



## spirch

anyone with the pro wifi, 3900x and 64 gig (4x16) of gskill neo 3600 cl16-19-19, any issue?


right now i'm with 32 gig (2x16) i might be looking to double it


----------



## Acertified

spirch said:


> anyone with the pro wifi, 3900x and 64 gig (4x16) of gskill neo 3600 cl16-19-19, any issue?
> 
> 
> right now i'm with 32 gig (2x16) i might be looking to double it


What do you do on your computer that needs 64GB of RAM? FYI... The Ryzen Memory Controller works better with 2 pieces of Ram vs 4 pieces.


----------



## spirch

Acertified said:


> What do you do on your computer that needs 64GB of RAM? FYI... The Ryzen Memory Controller works better with 2 pieces of Ram vs 4 pieces.



video encoding and compiling stuff


first case, i had to limit myself since i capped once at 31.5 gig of usage, second one i ran out of memory because make -j24


----------



## Deepcuts

Acertified said:


> The Ryzen Memory Controller works better with 2 pieces of Ram vs 4 pieces.


Where did you get that idea from?


----------



## bigcid10

spirch said:


> anyone with the pro wifi, 3900x and 64 gig (4x16) of gskill neo 3600 cl16-19-19, any issue?
> 
> 
> right now i'm with 32 gig (2x16) i might be looking to double it


don't do it don't do it ,just just say nooooo!


----------



## sakete

Is coil whine really a common problem on these Gigabyte X570 boards (from reading through this thread), or is it just overblown?


----------



## Acertified

Deepcuts said:


> Where did you get that idea from?


It's been very well documented that the Ryzen Memory Controller has a lot more difficulty with 4 pieces of RAM vs 2. It's not that you can't run 4 pieces as a lot of people are but the way the new Ryzen Controllers are made, 2 modules has many less problems than 4 in compatibility, overclocking, stability and etc.


----------



## rayrockiii

Acertified said:


> It's been very well documented that the Ryzen Memory Controller has a lot more difficulty with 4 pieces of RAM vs 2. It's not that you can't run 4 pieces as a lot of people are but the way the new Ryzen Controllers are made, 2 modules has many less problems than 4 in compatibility, overclocking, stability and etc.


I concur with what you have read. I have read the same thing. I happened to purchase my 4 stick set before I knew about this, however, I also have read many things that said if you lower the speed by 100-200 mhz, the IMC will become a lot happier with 4 sticks. In my case, lowering 200 mhz from 3600 - 3400 seems to have made it happier as it is stable with no more errors. If I raise it a hair above 3400, it spits errors again. However, I do wonder if a BIOS update could help the IMC handle 4 sticks of 8 going forward or if it is in fact silicon lottery. Although I lose some memory bandwidth, I am happy to be able to use all of my memory at this point. I'll take what I can get for the time being.


----------



## PopReference

rayrockiii said:


> I concur with what you have read. I have read the same thing. I happened to purchase my 4 stick set before I knew about this, however, I also have read many things that said if you lower the speed by 100-200 mhz, the IMC will become a lot happier with 4 sticks. In my case, lowering 200 mhz from 3600 - 3400 seems to have made it happier as it is stable with no more errors. If I raise it a hair above 3400, it spits errors again. However, I do wonder if a BIOS update could help the IMC handle 4 sticks of 8 going forward or if it is in fact silicon lottery. Although I lose some memory bandwidth, I am happy to be able to use all of my memory at this point. I'll take what I can get for the time being.


It's do able, to run 4 sticks with high speeds like 3733 or even 3800. It's just hard and time consuming, most people won't have enough free time or patience to go through the various learning and testing to get it as stable as possible. The major issue is all of the variables to deal with like the IMC quality having it's own quirks plus motherboard PCB layout plus memory PCB plus chip quality on top of Bio/AGESA optimizations.

tbh 2 dual rank sticks would be easier to get running then 4 single rank with similar performance. I haven't had a chance to try it myself but pushing 4 dual ranks would be interesting results, the biggest issue of all is the COST however...


----------



## Deepcuts

Acertified said:


> It's been very well documented that the Ryzen Memory Controller has a lot more difficulty with 4 pieces of RAM vs 2. It's not that you can't run 4 pieces as a lot of people are but the way the new Ryzen Controllers are made, 2 modules has many less problems than 4 in compatibility, overclocking, stability and etc.


Might be true, however I have not experienced any problems with the last 10+ builds using Ryzen 3000 and 4x sticks on all of them.
As an exclusive Intel user up until early 2019, I must say I find X570 and Ryzen 3000 a lot more stable then Intel when it comes to high speed RAM (3600+)
Then again, I might just be lucky.


----------



## Streetdragon

Yep. No coil whine for me.
And Ram.
I run my Ram at 3733 cl14 with 1.5V VDIMM (B-Die) 4x8Gig

happy little camper here


----------



## matthew87

Acertified said:


> It's been very well documented that the Ryzen Memory Controller has a lot more difficulty with 4 pieces of RAM vs 2. It's not that you can't run 4 pieces as a lot of people are but the way the new Ryzen Controllers are made, 2 modules has many less problems than 4 in compatibility, overclocking, stability and etc.


It's the same for Intel

The more memory ranks and modules the harder it is to overclock or run at higher frequencies as it's more load and work for the memory controller and bus signaling. Then there's motherboard differences like daisy, T, etc. 

Thus why when overclocking the highest obtainable speeds on any platform, Intel or AMD, will be with only one memory module. Two of course being the recommended given dual channel bandwidth benefits. 

And i haven't seen anything in relation to Ryzen 3000 series as to it having problems running 4 sticks. You might not get >3200mhz speeds out, but the controller is more than capable of running four sticks of dual rank memory at 3200mhz.


----------



## buffalo2102

sakete said:


> Is coil whine really a common problem on these Gigabyte X570 boards (from reading through this thread), or is it just overblown?


No problems here with my Elite.

It seems that it is a problem for some people but to make the leap that it is a common problem across the whole range of boards is going a bit far IMO.


----------



## Nicked_Wicked

buffalo2102 said:


> sakete said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is coil whine really a common problem on these Gigabyte X570 boards (from reading through this thread), or is it just overblown?
> 
> 
> 
> No problems here with my Elite.
> 
> It seems that it is a problem for some people but to make the leap that it is a common problem across the whole range of boards is going a bit far IMO.
Click to expand...

It seems it’s actually a problem with X570 chipsets in general, hopefully AM5 X670 will fix a lot of problems including this one. Ever since I got my full AMD build last year it felt more like one giant beta test build, rather than being a fully developed system.


----------



## buffalo2102

Nicked_Wicked said:


> It seems it’s actually a problem with X570 chipsets in general, hopefully AM5 X670 will fix a lot of problems including this one. Ever since I got my full AMD build last year it felt more like one giant beta test build, rather than being a fully developed system.


Yes, I don't think you are alone but my experience has been almost flawless. Reading on here, I feel quite lucky but I am sure that there are many more out there like me.


----------



## Medizinmann

Deepcuts said:


> Might be true, however I have not experienced any problems with the last 10+ builds using Ryzen 3000 and 4x sticks on all of them.
> As an exclusive Intel user up until early 2019, I must say I find X570 and Ryzen 3000 a lot more stable then Intel when it comes to high speed RAM (3600+)
> Then again, I might just be lucky.


Well it depends on the memory you use. And it seems it is much harder for the Ryzen memory controller to drive Samsung B-die than Micron E-die.

So good binned DRAM with good XMP might work out of the box - as my 4-Sticks run out of the box with XMP - but that they are only 3200.

That said I OCed my 4x16GB Samsung B-die rated [email protected] to [email protected] - but needed to up the voltage from 1,35V to 1,45V.

Greetings
Medizinmann


----------



## pschorr1123

sakete said:


> Is coil whine really a common problem on these Gigabyte X570 boards (from reading through this thread), or is it just overblown?


I have only seen a couple people in this thread have it really bad. 

Someone asked us X570 Master owners to remove side panel and listen. Once I did that and placed my ear directly over the back of the cpu area then I could hear very light electrical interference/ whine. Had I not done that I never would have noticed it.

The coil whine from my Vega 64 AIO is louder and more annoying (in my setup) when i scroll up or down on a web page with an all white background


----------



## sakete

Nicked_Wicked said:


> It seems it’s actually a problem with X570 chipsets in general, hopefully AM5 X670 will fix a lot of problems including this one. Ever since I got my full AMD build last year it felt more like one giant beta test build, rather than being a fully developed system.


Is Zen 3/X670 supposed to be a new socket (AM5) as well? First I'm hearing about it


----------



## Medizinmann

sakete said:


> Is Zen 3/X670 supposed to be a new socket (AM5) as well? First I'm hearing about it


No, it is supposed to be the last incarnation on AM4...

https://www.notebookcheck.net/Ryzen...et-AM5-to-debut-with-Ryzen-5000.446653.0.html

Greetings,
Medizinmann


----------



## kribby

Nicked_Wicked said:


> It seems it’s actually a problem with X570 chipsets in general, hopefully AM5 X670 will fix a lot of problems including this one. Ever since I got my full AMD build last year it felt more like one giant beta test build, rather than being a fully developed system.


Then I'm just going to say screw it and buy a B550 when those come out. I'm not an overclocker and would probably be beneficial down the road to not have to deal with a chipset fan


----------



## mrsteelx

If you have good case airflow. Then chipset fan never turns on. Also, people have removed and replaced thermal pad for paste which can drop temp from 7 to 15c


----------



## meridius

To all, what have you got your PCH fan set to mine is blanced and is running at 1600rpm and the chip is about 51c to 53c is that ok ?

and is it normal for the 3900x to run at 3800mhz in the bios as i have not got windows on yet.

thanks


----------



## bigcid10

meridius said:


> To all, what have you got your PCH fan set to mine is blanced and is running at 1600rpm and the chip is about 51c to 53c is that ok ?
> 
> and is it normal for the 3900x to run at 3800mhz in the bios as i have not got windows on yet.
> 
> thanks


I have mine set on silent,I replaced the pad with artic 4 and it runs at 45c
before it was 58-60


----------



## mrsteelx

bigcid10 said:


> meridius said:
> 
> 
> 
> To all, what have you got your PCH fan set to mine is blanced and is running at 1600rpm and the chip is about 51c to 53c is that ok ?
> 
> and is it normal for the 3900x to run at 3800mhz in the bios as i have not got windows on yet.
> 
> thanks
> 
> 
> 
> I have mine set on silent,I replaced the pad with artic 4 and it runs at 45c
> before it was 58-60
Click to expand...

So I must be some lucky ******* b/c without changing anything, it never gets to 50c and have a pluse 5700 xt parked over the chipset fan


----------



## gurusmi

meridius said:


> To all, what have you got your PCH fan set to mine is blanced and is running at 1600rpm and the chip is about 51c to 53c is that ok ?
> 
> and is it normal for the 3900x to run at 3800mhz in the bios as i have not got windows on yet.
> 
> thanks


1. Right now FAN set to Performance. Running at 54°C.
2. Afaik BIOS is run at Base Speed.


----------



## hotripper

Never hear my chipset fan set at balanced fan setting in aorus elite wifi x570. It sits at 51c hwinfo says fan gets up to 1000rpm but is currently sitting at 0rpm, ha i just heard it right now as I am typing this, maybe went on for a couple of seconds.


PS Can anyone tell me how do I make a detailed rig signature?


----------



## sakete

Well, I went ahead and ordered the x570 Master + 3900X + 32GB DDR4-3600 C16. Any tips to look out for? Will not do any OC from the outset, but later once I add watercooling I will. For now I just want things to run well and stable. First thing I'll do is install the F11 BIOS. Anything else I should do?


----------



## Streetdragon

enable xmp and enjoy^^


----------



## Medizinmann

sakete said:


> Well, I went ahead and ordered the x570 Master + 3900X + 32GB DDR4-3600 C16. Any tips to look out for? Will not do any OC from the outset, but later once I add watercooling I will. For now I just want things to run well and stable. First thing I'll do is install the F11 BIOS. Anything else I should do?


Yeah, just XMP and that's it.

Just place DRAM sticks in a2/b2 - no much more to do.

Greetings,
Medizinmann


----------



## bigcid10

sakete said:


> Well, I went ahead and ordered the x570 Master + 3900X + 32GB DDR4-3600 C16. Any tips to look out for? Will not do any OC from the outset, but later once I add watercooling I will. For now I just want things to run well and stable. First thing I'll do is install the F11 BIOS. Anything else I should do?


hold your breathe and push power ,lol


----------



## pschorr1123

meridius said:


> To all, what have you got your PCH fan set to mine is blanced and is running at 1600rpm and the chip is about 51c to 53c is that ok ?
> 
> and is it normal for the 3900x to run at 3800mhz in the bios as i have not got windows on yet.
> 
> thanks


I use the silent profile and the fan never kicks on as the temp was always 58C before I swapped out the thermal pad for Thermal Grizzly and lower the temps a bit more. However, my case has a tempered glass side panel so the 10 degree delta I saw before putting the panel back on was almost negated.

IMO, a case with a side intake fan would be ideal especially if you have an air cooled GPU that also dumps heat off in the case

What I have seen the fan turn on point is 60 when on silent so your pch temps will go up a bit but it will be fine. 

As for your 3900X @ 3800 in bios

I have the 3700X and it runs at its base clock in bios which is 3600 so that is normal. Someone with a 3900X can confirm.


----------



## pschorr1123

hotripper said:


> Never hear my chipset fan set at balanced fan setting in aorus elite wifi x570. It sits at 51c hwinfo says fan gets up to 1000rpm but is currently sitting at 0rpm, ha i just heard it right now as I am typing this, maybe went on for a couple of seconds.
> 
> 
> PS Can anyone tell me how do I make a detailed rig signature?


Go to tools at top of page

then quick links

then rig builder

or click here:https://www.overclock.net/forum/rigbuilder.php

then click the create rig in upper left corner


----------



## HeadlessHorse

Ranguvar said:


> Recommend using Ryzen DRAM Calculator settings - particularly the CAD_BUS and Termination settings should help a lot.


But if you set timings by yourself then -bam- at one morning bios would just reset all it's settings.
For now at least it works stable for me. I will wait until F12 version of bios before trying to set manual timing settings again.


----------



## HeadlessHorse

rayrockiii said:


> I also cannot get my F4-3600C16Q-32GTZN at 3600 speed with or without xmp. My kit does error at 3466 but is stable at 3400. Try to lower it to 3400 and see if that helps. Also try ProcODT at 40.


Strange, your ram should work fine at 3600CL16. At least my worked fine(tested half hour in memtest) without any error at 3600CL16(with ryzen master calculated settings) even through it's 3600CL18 by XMP.
I really doubt that there any problem with memory in my case above. I think that there problem somewhere inside bios and it's not recover from S3 state properly.


----------



## sakete

Well, picked up the X570 Master + 3900X + 32GB 3600 C16. Now just waiting for my AM4 mounting bracket to arrive for my NH-D15 cooler. This board is HEAVY!

So I was reading the forums on the Gigabyte site, and apparently many people are having issues with not being able to correctly wake from sleep? Funny enough, I just recently started having that problem on my current build (Intel 4790K + Asus Z97). Wonder if it's more PSU related (mine is 5 years old). I ended up disabling sleep, but we'll see whether I have that problem or not.

Anyone here had any of those sleep problems?


----------



## meridius

sakete said:


> Well, I went ahead and ordered the x570 Master + 3900X + 32GB DDR4-3600 C16. Any tips to look out for? Will not do any OC from the outset, but later once I add watercooling I will. For now I just want things to run well and stable. First thing I'll do is install the F11 BIOS. Anything else I should do?


like you said make sure you upgrade the bios before anything as i had F4 and the XMP would not work for me and soon as i installed bios f11 the XMP worked for me and set ll my 32gb memory to the right settings which is 3600 c16.

i also have the same NH-D15 cooler. are you sure its not my pc , lol

image for you before i placed it in the case. but a tip for you what ever you do, do not put the Heatsink on first and then fit the board as getting to the cpu power header was not fun for me and also the top fan header and screws where a nightmare to get to as the HS is large as hell, but put the bracket on first the fit the motherboard into the case then, fit the NVME drive if you have one, then fit the cables and memory and then fit the HS with the fan attached then the GFX card.

it depends on your case but just make sure


----------



## meridius

bigcid10 said:


> I have mine set on silent,I replaced the pad with artic 4 and it runs at 45c
> before it was 58-60


when on silent the fan stops but would it come on if the chip gets to hot ?


----------



## meridius

bigcid10 said:


> hold your breathe and push power ,lol


thats what i did but with my eyes closed, lol. but i did not realise the pc has a fit for the first 30 sec whens its sorting itself out as i thought it was not working


----------



## sakete

meridius said:


> like you said make sure you upgrade the bios before anything as i had F4 and the XMP would not work for me and soon as i installed bios f11 the XMP worked for me and set ll my 32gb memory to the right settings which is 3600 c16.
> 
> 
> 
> i also have the same NH-D15 cooler. are you sure its not my pc , lol
> 
> 
> 
> image for you before i placed it in the case. but a tip for you what ever you do, do not put the Heatsink on first and then fit the board as getting to the cpu power header was not fun for me and also the top fan header and screws where a nightmare to get to as the HS is large as hell, but put the bracket on first the fit the motherboard into the case then, fit the NVME drive if you have one, then fit the cables and memory and then fit the HS with the fan attached then the GFX card.
> 
> 
> 
> it depends on your case but just make sure


Ah, you got the chromax version. I bought mine 5 years ago, so the cream/brown scheme  will eventually replace it with a waterblock.

Good to know about not mounting the cooler first. Will just put in motherboard first then and mount heatsink after.

Already installed nvme and ram, and removed thermal pad on mobo fan, and repasted with kryonaut, which will hopefully help with cooling performance.


----------



## meridius

sakete said:


> Ah, you got the chromax version. I bought mine 5 years ago, so the cream/brown scheme  will eventually replace it with a waterblock.
> 
> Good to know about not mounting the cooler first. Will just put in motherboard first then and mount heatsink after.
> 
> Already installed nvme and ram, and removed thermal pad on mobo fan, and repasted with kryonaut, which will hopefully help with cooling performance.


I was going to do that with my motherbaord but i wanted to use the motherboard first to make sure it was ok before removing the chipsset HS. was it hard to replace the thermal pad ?

the thing is the thermal pad would be very thick and replacing it with paste, would that not mean a bad contact becasue of a gap ? or is the HS spring mounted so it would tighten even more down when the pad was removed.

I also bought some Noctua NT-H2 to be used on the cpu heatsink would this be ok for the motherboard fan heatsink ?

yep i got the chromax version, i did have the DR pro 4 but sent it back becasue i liked the look of this one more plus they always upgrade the mounting system so you can keep usign the same HS over and over


just got windows 10 iso on a mem stick ready for the weekend install.


----------



## sakete

meridius said:


> I was going to do that with my motherbaord but i wanted to use the motherboard first to make sure it was ok before removing the chipsset HS. was it hard to replace the thermal pad ?
> 
> the thing is the thermal pad would be very thick and replacing it with paste, would that not mean a bad contact becasue of a gap ? or is the HS spring mounted so it would tighten even more down when the pad was removed.
> 
> I also bought some Noctua NT-H2 to be used on the cpu heatsink would this be ok for the motherboard fan heatsink ?
> 
> yep i got the chromax version, i did have the DR pro 4 but sent it back becasue i liked the look of this one more plus they always upgrade the mounting system so you can keep usign the same HS over and over
> 
> 
> just got windows 10 iso on a mem stick ready for the weekend install.


The termal pad was actually pretty thin, and after cleaning the chip and the heatsink and applying paste, I didn't get the impression that it wasn't making good contact. I just put on a small drop of the thermal paste. The screws used to tighten it have springs on it (you have to remove the motherboard backplate first before you can get to the 4 screws that hold the heatsink in place). I tightened it down as much as I could. Overall pretty easy if you've worked with computer hardware in the past. If you're less experienced it might seem a bit daunting, but it's pretty easy. I've read that on some of the other motherboard brands, the heatsink/fan is not as easy to remove.

I did put the thermal pad in a small plastic bag in case I need to RMA the board. I would then just put it back on the X570 chip.

Otherwise, I don't see why the NT-H2 paste wouldn't work. If it works on a CPU, it should work just fine on the X570 chip. I used Thermal Grizzly Kryonaut as that's what I have on hand (and tests as one of the best thermal pastes out there, bar liquid metal).

And agree, it's nice that Noctua will give new mounting kits for free, though I bought my AM4 kit as I didn't want to wait on Noctua (and it was only $8, so no big deal) to ship it out whenever they get around to it.

I'm running Windows 10 Enterprise and will not do a clean re-install as I'm lazy and have too much stuff setup that would take forever to reconfigure. It should work fine to just uninstall all my current Intel chipset drivers, and then install all the AMD stuff once I get the new board installed. Will just need to reactivate Windows after the hardware swap.


----------



## rayrockiii

*Similar memory kit will not get to 3600 speed for me either*



HeadlessHorse said:


> But if you set timings by yourself then -bam- at one morning bios would just reset all it's settings.
> For now at least it works stable for me. I will wait until F12 version of bios before trying to set manual timing settings again.


If your manual timings resulted in a BIOS reset, then you did not use good ones for that boot. You will need to continue to adjust and test until your manual timings work.
This process takes time. The Ryzen Dram calculator offers a good starting point using the safe settings.

This guide is not too bad for understanding the manual timing setting process: https://github.com/integralfx/MemTestHelper/blob/master/DDR4 OC Guide.md


----------



## rayrockiii

HeadlessHorse said:


> Strange, your ram should work fine at 3600CL16. At least my worked fine(tested half hour in memtest) without any error at 3600CL16(with ryzen master calculated settings) even through it's 3600CL18 by XMP.
> I really doubt that there any problem with memory in my case above. I think that there problem somewhere inside bios and it's not recover from S3 state properly.


Yes, it def has to do with my particular motherboard and the memory kit that I chose. I have an x570 aorus Elite which does not list my memory kit on the QVL. I have noticed other x570 Elite motherboards having issues with similar kits of 4 sticks of 8 GB as well. I started with an uphill battle before I realized it. I have to set manual timings to get my machine to boot and be stable. It does not post at 3600 for anything when using straight XMP. I am hopeful that a BIOS update will help in the future if Gigabyte is kind enough to get BIOS to work with XMP and my kit (provided the silicon lottery is on my side).


----------



## hotripper

pschorr1123 said:


> Go to tools at top of page
> 
> then quick links
> 
> then rig builder
> 
> or click here:https://www.overclock.net/forum/rigbuilder.php
> 
> then click the create rig in upper left corner



Thanks!


----------



## bigcid10

meridius said:


> when on silent the fan stops but would it come on if the chip gets to hot ?


it ramps up at 60c


----------



## sakete

Haha, go figure on the day I get new hardware my PSU decides to die. Luckily, I have a Micro Center about 15 mins from here. Picked up a EVGA 1000 G3 to replace my dead EVGA 1050 GS. 

I absolutely love that store!


----------



## rastaviper

A question about manually setting the cpu multi and freq through BIOS at x570 Elite for my 3600x.

Although I can easily oc in windows with RM with max freq at 4.550mhz (45.5x100), I have boot problems while settings manually the settings in BIOS, even for 4.400mhz. When I set 44 and 100 (min setting for this) my system doesn't even boot.

Then I have tried with setting manually the multi even lower at 43 and left the bus at AUTO and although the system booted, my windows became corrupted and got a blue message screen that the winload and other files are problematic.

All other settings are exactly the same as when I run RM and have no issues for running many benchmarks at 4.500-4550mhz.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


----------



## bluechris

rastaviper said:


> A question about manually setting the cpu multi and freq through BIOS at x570 Elite for my 3600x.
> 
> Although I can easily oc in windows with RM with max freq at 4.550mhz (45.5x100), I have boot problems while settings manually the settings in BIOS, even for 4.400mhz. When I set 44 and 100 (min setting for this) my system doesn't even boot.
> 
> Then I have tried with setting manually the multi even lower at 43 and left the bus at AUTO and although the system booted, my windows became corrupted and got a blue message screen that the winload and other files are problematic.
> 
> All other settings are exactly the same as when I run RM and have no issues for running many benchmarks at 4.500-4550mhz.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


What are your LLC settings? I had the same troubles but i am stable now since i set my LLC to turbo in my PRO.


----------



## rastaviper

bluechris said:


> What are your LLC settings? I had the same troubles but i am stable now since i set my LLC to turbo in my PRO.


LLC turbo as well for months


----------



## HeadlessHorse

rayrockiii said:


> If your manual timings resulted in a BIOS reset, then you did not use good ones for that boot. You will need to continue to adjust and test until your manual timings work.
> This process takes time. The Ryzen Dram calculator offers a good starting point using the safe settings.
> 
> This guide is not too bad for understanding the manual timing setting process: https://github.com/integralfx/MemTestHelper/blob/master/DDR4 OC Guide.md





rayrockiii said:


> Yes, it def has to do with my particular motherboard and the memory kit that I chose. I have an x570 aorus Elite which does not list my memory kit on the QVL. I have noticed other x570 Elite motherboards having issues with similar kits of 4 sticks of 8 GB as well. I started with an uphill battle before I realized it. I have to set manual timings to get my machine to boot and be stable. It does not post at 3600 for anything when using straight XMP. I am hopeful that a BIOS update will help in the future if Gigabyte is kind enough to get BIOS to work with XMP and my kit (provided the silicon lottery is on my side).


Bios reset for me happen when working with bios - be it when pressing del to enter bios, restarting after bios setup(even without changing anything) or when press f12 at start to choose which OS to boot. And it doesn't happen only when changing dram settings - it could happen randomly. I repeat it again - system works fine, stability tests all works fine, it just some problem in bios(or agesa) and how it works. There obviously serious errors somewhere inside.


----------



## snipernote

Can anyone help us unlock all the amd cbs PBO features on x570 aorus elite wifi and 2700x proccessor ? I currently have ctdp set up to 350w and so far my boosted all core speed runs up to 3.993 ghz with 40x multiplyer
Mb bios is Latest bios F11 agesa 1.0.0.4 from december

System specs : https://valid.x86.fr/w6m6kf

Auto voltage and ram xmp on with manual spd settings input for xmp to work (16-18-18-18-36-54) procodt 60ohm rttnom /7 read /3 park /1

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## pschorr1123

snipernote said:


> Can anyone help us unlock all the amd cbs PBO features on x570 aorus elite wifi and 2700x proccessor ? I currently have ctdp set up to 350w and so far my boosted all core speed runs up to 3.993 ghz with 40x multiplyer
> Mb bios is Latest bios F11 agesa 1.0.0.4 from december
> 
> System specs : https://valid.x86.fr/w6m6kf
> 
> Auto voltage and ram xmp on with manual spd settings input for xmp to work (16-18-18-18-36-54) procodt 60ohm rttnom /7 read /3 park /1
> 
> Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


I have a quick question for you since you are rocking a 2700X on X570. Is PBO still available and working for your 2700X on the X570 board?

I ask because I have read that AMD disabled PBO for 2000 series on Newer AGESA which IMO is absurd. PBO made my 2700X run like a champ especially when combined with a mild 103 bclk.


----------



## snipernote

pschorr1123 said:


> I have a quick question for you since you are rocking a 2700X on X570. Is PBO still available and working for your 2700X on the X570 board?
> 
> 
> 
> I ask because I have read that AMD disabled PBO for 2000 series on Newer AGESA which IMO is absurd. PBO made my 2700X run like a champ especially when combined with a mild 103 bclk.


No pbo options like in 3900x for example ... I saw the options in a video for buildzoid and its totally different .. will try to post a picture of them today if i can 

Updated with picture

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## rastaviper

rastaviper said:


> A question about manually setting the cpu multi and freq through BIOS at x570 Elite for my 3600x.
> 
> Although I can easily oc in windows with RM with max freq at 4.550mhz (45.5x100), I have boot problems while settings manually the settings in BIOS, even for 4.400mhz. When I set 44 and 100 (min setting for this) my system doesn't even boot.
> 
> Then I have tried with setting manually the multi even lower at 43 and left the bus at AUTO and although the system booted, my windows became corrupted and got a blue message screen that the winload and other files are problematic.
> 
> All other settings are exactly the same as when I run RM and have no issues for running many benchmarks at 4.500-4550mhz.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


Also, I forgot to add that I have added an M2 disc recently.
Can this be the reason of BIOS not accepting the settings?


----------



## sakete

So I got the Aorus Master up and running last night. Flashed the F11 bios right away. So far, things have been... weird.

For one, when I turn on the pc, it takes a long time, maybe up to 20 secs, before I even see the POST screen where I can hit Del/F12 etc.

A few times after changing some bios settings, which in my mind were all pretty basic such as not showing logo on boot, changing drive boot order (not messing with any clock speed settings at this point, though I did enable XMP for my ram and it appears to be running at 3600 in the bios), etc., it takes forever for it to restart and get to the post screen, to the point where it seemed like it crashed. I hit reset button on computer and then at least a couple times it did a bios reset.

Coming from an Asus z97 Intel platform, which always got to post very quick and just works smoothly, so far not too impressed by this motherboard.

Is this expected behavior? Is this in general for the x570 chipset, or is it specific to Gigabyte? Starting to lean towards swapping it out for an Asus board.

Been running it with a r9 3900x and 2x 16gb ddr4-3600 c16 (g.skill trident z neo, and it's on the QVL).


----------



## LazarusIV

sakete said:


> So I got the Aorus Master up and running last night. Flashed the F11 bios right away. So far, things have been... weird.
> 
> For one, when I turn on the pc, it takes a long time, maybe up to 20 secs, before I even see the POST screen where I can hit Del/F12 etc.
> 
> A few times after changing some bios settings, which in my mind were all pretty basic such as not showing logo on boot, changing drive boot order (not messing with any clock speed settings at this point, though I did enable XMP for my ram and it appears to be running at 3600 in the bios), etc., it takes forever for it to restart and get to the post screen, to the point where it seemed like it crashed. I hit reset button on computer and then at least a couple times it did a bios reset.
> 
> Coming from an Asus z97 Intel platform, which always got to post very quick and just works smoothly, so far not too impressed by this motherboard.
> 
> Is this expected behavior? Is this in general for the x570 chipset, or is it specific to Gigabyte? Starting to lean towards swapping it out for an Asus board.
> 
> Been running it with a r9 3900x and 2x 16gb ddr4-3600 c16 (g.skill trident z neo, and it's on the QVL).


Others will chime in, but from what I've experienced and heard, this is typical Ryzen 3000 behavior. It does a lot of checking / setting up during a cold boot sequence, no matter the motherboard you have.

I'd keep the Master, from the reviews I've seen (I did a lot of research earlier) the Aorus Master is always very highly regarded.

I'm very glad to hear your XMP setting for the RAM seemed to work well! I need to set mine to 3600 as well, I keep forgetting!


----------



## sakete

LazarusIV said:


> Others will chime in, but from what I've experienced and heard, this is typical Ryzen 3000 behavior. It does a lot of checking / setting up during a cold boot sequence, no matter the motherboard you have.
> 
> I'd keep the Master, from the reviews I've seen (I did a lot of research earlier) the Aorus Master is always very highly regarded.
> 
> I'm very glad to hear your XMP setting for the RAM seemed to work well! I need to set mine to 3600 as well, I keep forgetting!


Ok, well good to know that at least it's *normal* for this platform.

Now I just need to figure out why my M.2 NVMe drive is not showing up. It appears in the BIOS, but Windows 10 isn't detecting it. Not in Device Manager, Disk Management, or otherwise, and I think I have all the drivers installed. And funny enough, last night it did detect it, but now it doesn't.


----------



## rissie

sakete said:


> So I got the Aorus Master up and running last night. Flashed the F11 bios right away. So far, things have been... weird.
> 
> For one, when I turn on the pc, it takes a long time, maybe up to 20 secs, before I even see the POST screen where I can hit Del/F12 etc.
> 
> A few times after changing some bios settings, which in my mind were all pretty basic such as not showing logo on boot, changing drive boot order (not messing with any clock speed settings at this point, though I did enable XMP for my ram and it appears to be running at 3600 in the bios), etc., it takes forever for it to restart and get to the post screen, to the point where it seemed like it crashed. I hit reset button on computer and then at least a couple times it did a bios reset.
> 
> Coming from an Asus z97 Intel platform, which always got to post very quick and just works smoothly, so far not too impressed by this motherboard.
> 
> Is this expected behavior? Is this in general for the x570 chipset, or is it specific to Gigabyte? Starting to lean towards swapping it out for an Asus board.
> 
> Been running it with a r9 3900x and 2x 16gb ddr4-3600 c16 (g.skill trident z neo, and it's on the QVL).


That isn't normal for a post screen (unless you meant the initial first boot up?). I had this happen before and maybe even longer - in my case it was a bad USB drive (a microSD card that didn't fit into the adapter properly) that made things boot very long. Maybe try plugging in only the bare essentials first?

I have the 3900x and the same RAM kit.


----------



## sakete

rissie said:


> That isn't normal for a post screen (unless you meant the initial first boot up?). I had this happen before and maybe even longer - in my case it was a bad USB drive (a microSD card that didn't fit into the adapter properly) that made things boot very long. Maybe try plugging in only the bare essentials first?
> 
> 
> 
> I have the 3900x and the same RAM kit.


Cold boot is pretty slow, but soft reboot seems more normal.

The one thing I find so odd though is when just now I moved my Samsung nvme drive from M2A to M2B socket, and then turned on the PC, it got stuck at Od hex code, and then eventually turned itself off. Had to turn system on again and then bios was reset, forcing me to go back and redo all my settings.

At least I have the nvme thing fixed, turned out I just needed to install the windows driver for it (so not related to socket). 

Bios has been reset maybe 3-4 times now since last night. This is a real pain in the butt.

Again, is this also normal for the X570 platform, or this a Gigabyte bug? Still tempted to swap out for Asus Crosshair 8 Formula.


----------



## ryouiki

sakete said:


> Cold boot is pretty slow, but soft reboot seems more normal.
> 
> The one thing I find so odd though is when just now I moved my Samsung nvme drive from M2A to M2B socket, and then turned on the PC, it got stuck at Od hex code, and then eventually turned itself off. Had to turn system on again and then bios was reset, forcing me to go back and redo all my settings.
> 
> At least I have the nvme thing fixed, turned out I just needed to install the windows driver for it (so not related to socket).
> 
> Bios has been reset maybe 3-4 times now since last night. This is a real pain in the butt.


Cold Boot will be slow, my Crosshair is probably slightly longer to boot then the Master.

As for the "BIOS reset" is it possible it is failing boot and switching to backup BIOS? I personally flip the dip switch to force the board into single BIOS mode when first setting up/changing memory timings etc... otherwise if you have a issue on boot you can end up in backup BIOS which will then have completely different settings.


----------



## Trinidrome

Hi everyone!

Noticed an orange led constantly on, seems to be MBIOS_led - is it supposed to be always on? Cause I DO not remember it being always on. It happened after I reflashed my mobo to F11 and then was trying to OC my CPU and got crashed due to not enough voltage. Is it any way to turn it off? Thank you

P.S.
Also, after the system crash I have encountered random BIOS freezes, f.e. I was changing LLC calibration and then the screen freezes and I am forced to reset the system, could it be due to Windows crash?


----------



## pschorr1123

snipernote said:


> No pbo options like in 3900x for example ... I saw the options in a video for buildzoid and its totally different .. will try to post a picture of them today if i can
> 
> Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk



That is very unfortunate, PBO is what made the 2700X Shine. Without it it was just a very mild refresh. 

If I recall right the only options were PBO = Enabled 

then once enabled it had the PPT, EDC, TDC which you could manually set or just leave at auto

Is the 2700X a place holder for a different CPU for you in future?


----------



## pschorr1123

Trinidrome said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> Noticed an orange led constantly on, seems to be MBIOS_led - is it supposed to be always on? Cause I DO not remember it being always on. It happened after I reflashed my mobo to F11 and then was trying to OC my CPU and got crashed due to not enough voltage. Is it any way to turn it off? Thank you
> 
> P.S.
> Also, after the system crash I encountered random BIOS freezes, f.e. I was changing LLC calibration and then the screen freezes and I am forced to reset the system, could it be due to Windows crash?



Yes the orange led is always on and indicates which bios chip your booted from since these are dual bios boards.

If it really bothers you, you could just cut a small piece of black electrical tape and place on top of it. 


However reading that you froze in bios I would place money on RAM not being stable and has nothing to do with Windows. Be sure you are using slots A2 and B2 (2nd and 4th going left to right starting at CPU) if only using 2 sticks of RAM

If you are using an XMP profile please manually set the ddr voltage to >= 1.35 as sometimes it remains at 1.2 even after setting XMP (which is a problem at > 2666 MTS)

please post more details on your RAM kit and settings so we can help you further (ie specific CPU, RAM kit, CPU settings (ie stock or OC) RAM settings (ie default xmp or manual timings)


----------



## pschorr1123

ryouiki said:


> Cold Boot will be slow, my Crosshair is probably slightly longer to boot then the Master.
> 
> As for the "BIOS reset" is it possible it is failing boot and switching to backup BIOS? I personally flip the dip switch to force the board into single BIOS mode when first setting up/changing memory timings etc... otherwise if you have a issue on boot you can end up in backup BIOS which will then have completely different settings.


I 2nd the setting the dip switch to let you manually decide which bios is used. If you leave it set to Auto (1) you will have a bad time especially when dialing in any OC or Ram settings

I also wanted to mention that this is my first GB board and do not know if this is normal for all GB boards but on the Master if you leave any large USB hard drives plugged in the system will take much longer to boot. Almost as if it is searching the disk for any bios files. Just something to look out for.

When I built the system I had my 8TB backup drive plugged in and it took over double the normal time to boot into Windows


----------



## sakete

Alright, well I'm at this point not going to overreact and swap it out for another board. Right now things are working fine, and I'll look into setting that dip switch. Will also verify the xmp is applying the correct voltage.

Will do all of this after I've finished restoring a few backups (had to delete a raid setup on previous platform, and have now rebuilt it as a windows storage space as that'll be less hardware dependent and will work with anything).

Also still need to set a few fan curves, as my case fans are running at full speed now 

Will give myself up to a couple weeks to get used to this board. Knowing that it's mostly just how this platform works is reassuring.


----------



## snipernote

pschorr1123 said:


> That is very unfortunate, PBO is what made the 2700X Shine. Without it it was just a very mild refresh.
> 
> 
> 
> If I recall right the only options were PBO = Enabled
> 
> 
> 
> then once enabled it had the PPT, EDC, TDC which you could manually set or just leave at auto
> 
> 
> 
> Is the 2700X a place holder for a different CPU for you in future?


For now its just a good cpu doing everything i need while mainly gaming accompanied with the vega 56 ... I dont think i will upgrade yet unless amd announce the last am4 compatible cpu for the socket then i might see what to expect as gen 4 and upgradability is secured 

Oh btw the picture is up on the post if you would like to see it ... 333w ctdp seems to give me the best result so far instead of manually overclocking and having sleep issues ... Using it like that is what making easier and more reliable (single core can reach 4.35 and feels lots faster while browsing and when gaming it produce less heat compared to all core 4.2ghz 1.35v which does 185w usage )

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## rissie

sakete said:


> Cold boot is pretty slow, but soft reboot seems more normal.
> 
> The one thing I find so odd though is when just now I moved my Samsung nvme drive from M2A to M2B socket, and then turned on the PC, it got stuck at Od hex code, and then eventually turned itself off. Had to turn system on again and then bios was reset, forcing me to go back and redo all my settings.
> 
> At least I have the nvme thing fixed, turned out I just needed to install the windows driver for it (so not related to socket).
> 
> Bios has been reset maybe 3-4 times now since last night. This is a real pain in the butt.
> 
> Again, is this also normal for the X570 platform, or this a Gigabyte bug? Still tempted to swap out for Asus Crosshair 8 Formula.





pschorr1123 said:


> I 2nd the setting the dip switch to let you manually decide which bios is used. If you leave it set to Auto (1) you will have a bad time especially when dialing in any OC or Ram settings
> 
> I also wanted to mention that this is my first GB board and do not know if this is normal for all GB boards but on the Master if you leave any large USB hard drives plugged in the system will take much longer to boot. Almost as if it is searching the disk for any bios files. Just something to look out for.
> 
> When I built the system I had my 8TB backup drive plugged in and it took over double the normal time to boot into Windows



I do not know what's slow to you, I do have ultra fast boot enabled. Usually on first power on, the fans spin at full speed, just as the fan speed ramps down I'm at my windows 10 login screen and logging in (I have it set to auto login). My bios is set to backup, but psychorr's experience with USB is my experience as well - just that mine was a card not plugged in right. The bios will continue searching (minutes!) if it thinks there is a storage somewhere. Once I found the sdcard had gotten loose, the boots are back to being fast again.


----------



## rayrockiii

*Any fan curve resources out there?*

I have never played around with fan curves before and I am interested in tightening up the default fan curve on my aorus x570 elite motherboard.

Can anyone offer any links to any resources that explain and give examples of how to setup a good fan curve?

Is it better to set the fan curve in BIOS or using the Smart Fan software?

Thank you in advance.


----------



## Trinidrome

I didn't notice it, I must be blind I guess.

I am running [email protected] How I didn't think about this at the first place - yes I was also OC the RAM. I got 4X8Gb G.SkillGTZR 3200CL14, and currently trying to OC it to 3600 14-15-15-15-30. After I crashed in Windows(because of CPU OC) I was able only to boot on the 2nd BIOS. So my profile was lost and the another profile I applied caused freeze I guess. I'll check this today, thank you!


----------



## matthew87

sakete said:


> So I got the Aorus Master up and running last night. Flashed the F11 bios right away. So far, things have been... weird.
> 
> For one, when I turn on the pc, it takes a long time, maybe up to 20 secs, before I even see the POST screen where I can hit Del/F12 etc.
> 
> A few times after changing some bios settings, which in my mind were all pretty basic such as not showing logo on boot, changing drive boot order (not messing with any clock speed settings at this point, though I did enable XMP for my ram and it appears to be running at 3600 in the bios), etc., it takes forever for it to restart and get to the post screen, to the point where it seemed like it crashed. I hit reset button on computer and then at least a couple times it did a bios reset.


My 3800x and Aorus Master take about 5 seconds to post and show boot screen, within 10 seconds its to Windows desktop. 

No slower or faster than any recent Intel platform i've owned or use. 

Quite normal, 10 seconds from cold boot to usable within Windows. 



> Is this expected behavior? Is this in general for the x570 chipset, or is it specific to Gigabyte? Starting to lean towards swapping it out for an Asus board.


Sounds like a memory training issue

Have you tried setting memory to XMP profile or manually inputting memory vendor's specified key timings and DRAM voltage into BIOS?


----------



## sakete

matthew87 said:


> My 3800x and Aorus Master take about 5 seconds to post and show boot screen, within 10 seconds its to Windows desktop.
> 
> 
> 
> No slower or faster than any recent Intel platform i've owned or use.
> 
> 
> 
> Quite normal, 10 seconds from cold boot to usable within Windows.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like a memory training issue
> 
> 
> 
> Have you tried setting memory to XMP profile or manually inputting memory vendor's specified key timings and DRAM voltage into BIOS?


It's currently on xmp. I'll try manually entering timings to see if that speeds it up.

For what it's worth, I have fast boot disabled.


----------



## sakete

rissie said:


> I do not know what's slow to you, I do have ultra fast boot enabled. Usually on first power on, the fans spin at full speed, just as the fan speed ramps down I'm at my windows 10 login screen and logging in (I have it set to auto login). My bios is set to backup, but psychorr's experience with USB is my experience as well - just that mine was a card not plugged in right. The bios will continue searching (minutes!) if it thinks there is a storage somewhere. Once I found the sdcard had gotten loose, the boots are back to being fast again.


Yeah I have fast boot disabled. I'll try turning it on. I do have multi-card reader permanently connected to usb3. No cards in it, but I'll try disconnecting it the next time I boot, as I did notice the bios detects it as a bunch of drives.


----------



## sakete

Is there a way to tune fan speeds in the bios? On my old Asus board there was a feature that would spin up and spin down all connected fans to determine max and minimum speed, which allowed for more accurate fan profiles.

This Master board doesn't appear to have it.


----------



## pschorr1123

Trinidrome said:


> I didn't notice it, I must be blind I guess.
> 
> I am running [email protected] How I didn't think about this at the first place - yes I was also OC the RAM. I got 4X8Gb G.SkillGTZR 3200CL14, and currently trying to OC it to 3600 14-15-15-15-30. After I crashed in Windows(because of CPU OC) I was able only to boot on the 2nd BIOS. So my profile was lost and the another profile I applied caused freeze I guess. I'll check this today, thank you!


As I mentioned above if your board has the 2 dip switches under the Debug LED then I suggest setting the left one to 1. This enables manual bios selection and will make OCing much easier because the default behavior is rather aggressive about deciding when to throw you into your backup bios.

If you don't have the dip switches (I think only Master and up has them) then use a usb thumb drive to save your basic profiles to so that you can load from USB if chucked into other bios unknowingly.

Having all 4 dimms populated puts more stress on the IMC which will be harder to tune at higher speeds. Just remember the majority of benefit from RAM OC on Ryzen 3rd Gen is from simply having the IF clocked higher. So running at 3600 loose timings vs 3600 tight timings won't matter as much as they did on 1st Gen thanks to the large L3 cache. As always, every ones use case is different and you will need to run your own benchmarks to see what is best for your use. (ie if gaming run game benchmarks instead of only AIDA64)


----------



## L.Thorne

sakete said:


> Is there a way to tune fan speeds in the bios? On my old Asus board there was a feature that would spin up and spin down all connected fans to determine max and minimum speed, which allowed for more accurate fan profiles.
> 
> This Master board doesn't appear to have it.


Have you tried pressing F6 in BIOS?


----------



## sakete

L.Thorne said:


> Have you tried pressing F6 in BIOS?


Yeah, that takes you to Smart Fan 5 in the BIOS, and that's where I set my fan curves. In the Asus bios, at least on my prior Intel Z97 board, it also had a fan tuning function to detect Min/Max RPM and set fan curves based off of that. Gigabyte doesn't appear to have that function, though they do allow me to drag the speeds all the way down to 20%. On the Asus bios it would default to a minimum of 50% and only allow me to go lower after running the fan tuning function.


----------



## L.Thorne

sakete said:


> Yeah, that takes you to Smart Fan 5 in the BIOS, and that's where I set my fan curves. In the Asus bios, at least on my prior Intel Z97 board, it also had a fan tuning function to detect Min/Max RPM and set fan curves based off of that. Gigabyte doesn't appear to have that function, though they do allow me to drag the speeds all the way down to 20%. On the Asus bios it would default to a minimum of 50% and only allow me to go lower after running the fan tuning function.


I see. You want to go below 20% pwm. 

To your question: yes, Gigabyte's Windows software called SIV has a fan calibration function that is supposed to detect fan speed at pwm tresholds. Calibration is garbage, though, and probably provides you with somewhat erratic figures. But regardless of calibration results, SIV lets you go down to 10% PWM with your curves.


----------



## saint12

got my 3900x with Aorus master #00293 on 2/20 condition listed new and showed it was sold and shipped by amazon.com llc but what confuses me is it already had F11 bios flashed is gigabyte having old stock flashed?


i tried manually overclocking with no success or i am just a super noob that has not owned an amd cpu since 2008 but it runs fine stock with xmp 


Aorus master 
3900x 
celcius s36
CMK32GX4M4Z3200C16
evga p2 1200


----------



## LazarusIV

saint12 said:


> got my 3900x with Aorus master #00293 on 2/20 condition listed new and showed it was sold and shipped by amazon.com llc but what confuses me is it already had F11 bios flashed is gigabyte having old stock flashed?
> 
> 
> i tried manually overclocking with no success or i am just a super noob that has not owned an amd cpu since 2008 but it runs fine stock with xmp
> 
> 
> Aorus master
> 3900x
> celcius s36
> CMK32GX4M4Z3200C16
> evga p2 1200


There are a lot of guides on overclocking Ryzen 3000 series, but honestly unless you're rendering videos all the time or something that loads all cores all the time it's not necessarily worth it in my opinion. The auto-boosting of these processors is pretty darn good. On a Thermalright Le Grand Macho RT, mine will single-core boost to about 4.6GHz or so, all core boost (Blender benchmark suite) is about 4.1GHz to 4.2GHz or so.






Actually Hardcore Overclocking just came out with a nice video talking about a low-effort way to "OC" your Ryzen 3000 series (including setting RAM to XMP settings) that I haven't tried yet but I will soon. I also just bought some custom watercooling stuff to put in my case so I'm very excited to see what kind of boosting I can get with that. From what I've seen and heard / read, if you have nice 3600MT/s RAM and you can set the XMP and it runs, that's a nice boost to performance at the least.

I'm all about low-effort these days, I don't have the time to test and test and test and tweak and re-tweak. I'm excited to try Buildzoid's tweaking and see what I can get out of my chip with it.

Good luck and let us know what you end up using / setting!


----------



## pschorr1123

saint12 said:


> got my 3900x with Aorus master #00293 on 2/20 condition listed new and showed it was sold and shipped by amazon.com llc but what confuses me is it already had F11 bios flashed is gigabyte having old stock flashed?
> 
> 
> i tried manually overclocking with no success or i am just a super noob that has not owned an amd cpu since 2008 but it runs fine stock with xmp
> 
> 
> Aorus master
> 3900x
> celcius s36
> CMK32GX4M4Z3200C16
> evga p2 1200


Its pretty common for vendors to flash new bios on existing stock of motherboards. Proof of this is when Ryzen 2000 dropped the some B350/ X370 boards had stickers on them saying RYZEN 2000 Ready. Which required newer bios with latest AGESA else the board would not boot with 2000 series CPU.

How they actually go about doing it is beyond me.

As far as overclocking goes The Ryzen CPUs are pretty much maxed out of the box with very little headroom thanks to PBO and a very efficient binning process. 

IF your specific workload uses all threads at once then an all core OC might benefit you but your single threaded results will drop. You will have to bench your setup to see what works best for you.

Best thing to do is get RAM running between 3600-3800 with the IF at a 1:1 ratio and you will be golden


----------



## pschorr1123

sakete said:


> Yeah, that takes you to Smart Fan 5 in the BIOS, and that's where I set my fan curves. In the Asus bios, at least on my prior Intel Z97 board, it also had a fan tuning function to detect Min/Max RPM and set fan curves based off of that. Gigabyte doesn't appear to have that function, though they do allow me to drag the speeds all the way down to 20%. On the Asus bios it would default to a minimum of 50% and only allow me to go lower after running the fan tuning function.


SIV only worked once for me when I first built the system back in July. What I do is fire up HWiNFO64 to see how hot the CPU gets doing average things then set my fan curve accordingly.

For my setup the CPU hits 55 doing light loads so I have 55 degrees set to 20 % then ramp up after that.


----------



## saint12

LazarusIV said:


> There are a lot of guides on overclocking Ryzen 3000 series, but honestly unless you're rendering videos all the time or something that loads all cores all the time it's not necessarily worth it in my opinion. The auto-boosting of these processors is pretty darn good. On a Thermalright Le Grand Macho RT, mine will single-core boost to about 4.6GHz or so, all core boost (Blender benchmark suite) is about 4.1GHz to 4.2GHz or so.
> 
> Actually Hardcore Overclocking
> 
> Actually Hardcore Overclocking just came out with a nice video talking about a low-effort way to "OC" your Ryzen 3000 series (including setting RAM to XMP settings) that I haven't tried yet but I will soon. I also just bought some custom watercooling stuff to put in my case so I'm very excited to see what kind of boosting I can get with that. From what I've seen and heard / read, if you have nice 3600MT/s RAM and you can set the XMP and it runs, that's a nice boost to performance at the least.
> 
> I'm all about low-effort these days, I don't have the time to test and test and test and tweak and re-tweak. I'm excited to try Buildzoid's tweaking and see what I can get out of my chip with it.
> 
> Good luck and let us know what you end up using / setting!


i will give that video a look right now i only have a few settings changed in bios cpu-z Single-Thread 552 Multi-Thread (24T) 8312 R20 7247/526


----------



## sakete

pschorr1123 said:


> SIV only worked once for me when I first built the system back in July. What I do is fire up HWiNFO64 to see how hot the CPU gets doing average things then set my fan curve accordingly.
> 
> 
> 
> For my setup the CPU hits 55 doing light loads so I have 55 degrees set to 20 % then ramp up after that.


Yeah I noticed the 3900x definitely runs a lot hotter than my old 4790K. 3900x idles at mid 40s, 4790K idles at low 30s. That is with a Noctua NH-D15 and Kryonaut paste. I might try repasting, maybe put on a little too much. I usually put a bead size drop in the middle, but with the 3900x IHS being so huge I tried an X pattern instead. Might have gone a tad overboard.

I'm using an Aquaero 6 fan controller and have it setup to average my cpu temp over 60 secs, mainly to prevent sudden fan speed jumps when the temperature spikes temporarily.

I will also get an OCTO to go with the Aquaero so I can control all fans from the controller, will give me much finer control than the bios anyway.


----------



## saint12

pschorr1123 said:


> Its pretty common for vendors to flash new bios on existing stock of motherboards. Proof of this is when Ryzen 2000 dropped the some B350/ X370 boards had stickers on them saying RYZEN 2000 Ready. Which required newer bios with latest AGESA else the board would not boot with 2000 series CPU.
> 
> How they actually go about doing it is beyond me.
> 
> As far as overclocking goes The Ryzen CPUs are pretty much maxed out of the box with very little headroom thanks to PBO and a very efficient binning process.
> 
> IF your specific workload uses all threads at once then an all core OC might benefit you but your single threaded results will drop. You will have to bench your setup to see what works best for you.
> 
> Best thing to do is get RAM running between 3600-3800 with the IF at a 1:1 ratio and you will be golden


i will try getting the ram a little higher its at 3200/1600if bclk seems to be all over even setting it to 100.01 did nothing my 3900x seems to idle around 3775 and not 3800 for some odd reason


----------



## saint12

sakete said:


> Yeah I noticed the 3900x definitely runs a lot hotter than my old 4790K. 3900x idles at mid 40s, 4790K idles at low 30s. That is with a Noctua NH-D15 and Kryonaut paste. I might try repasting, maybe put on a little too much. I usually put a bead size drop in the middle, but with the 3900x IHS being so huge I tried an X pattern instead. Might have gone a tad overboard.
> 
> I'm using an Aquaero 6 fan controller and have it setup to average my cpu temp over 60 secs, mainly to prevent sudden fan speed jumps when the temperature spikes temporarily.
> 
> I will also get an OCTO to go with the Aquaero so I can control all fans from the controller, will give me much finer control than the bios anyway.



nh-d15 should idle lower than mid 40's mine sits in the low 30's with Celsius s36 + Kryonaut but im not sure how they compare


----------



## sakete

saint12 said:


> nh-d15 should idle lower than mid 40's mine sits in the low 30's with Celsius s36 + Kryonaut but im not sure how they compare


Yeah, paste might be on too thick. Maybe it also needs a few days to cure, I know Kryonaut doesn't give the best performance right after application.


----------



## saint12

sakete said:


> Yeah, paste might be on too thick. Maybe it also needs a few days to cure, I know Kryonaut doesn't give the best performance right after application.


give it a few heat cycles shut down let it cool for a few hrs


----------



## meridius

saint12 said:


> nh-d15 should idle lower than mid 40's mine sits in the low 30's with Celsius s36 + Kryonaut but im not sure how they compare


I have the same cooler noctua NH-D15 chromax.black. and in the bios only (have not got windows installed yet, this weekend) i was hitting about 40c to 41c and thats with the new Noctua NT-H2 paste.

maybe it just needs to settle as first boot from cold its about 35c, I used the 5 dot method as thats what the Noctua NT-H2 states for this cpu but the Noctua NT-H1 states the single dot method as it must be a different type of paste. I think 40c idle is a good temp as i have seen many people hit 50c idle in bios with a 3600 chip with stock cooler and there fans are running 2000rpm.

I am only using one fan in the HS as i could not fit the other one becaue of the case and that runs at 800rpm at 40c to 41c idle in bios.


----------



## MyUsername

sakete said:


> Yeah I noticed the 3900x definitely runs a lot hotter than my old 4790K. 3900x idles at mid 40s, 4790K idles at low 30s. That is with a Noctua NH-D15 and Kryonaut paste. I might try repasting, maybe put on a little too much. I usually put a bead size drop in the middle, but with the 3900x IHS being so huge I tried an X pattern instead. Might have gone a tad overboard.
> 
> I'm using an Aquaero 6 fan controller and have it setup to average my cpu temp over 60 secs, mainly to prevent sudden fan speed jumps when the temperature spikes temporarily.
> 
> I will also get an OCTO to go with the Aquaero so I can control all fans from the controller, will give me much finer control than the bios anyway.


You should get good temps almost straight away. I did the spread technique using minimal amounts, adding a dot where needed until the ihs was covered. Average idle is about 30'C, with all the windows open ambient 5-10'C it idles about 20'C. I did however flatten the heatsink after a couple of months use, probably 0.05-0.01mm convexd which is not ideal for our cpu ccd's on the outer sides.


----------



## sakete

MyUsername said:


> You should get good temps almost straight away. I did the spread technique using minimal amounts, adding a dot where needed until the ihs was covered. Average idle is about 30'C, with all the windows open ambient 5-10'C it idles about 20'C. I did however flatten the heatsink after a couple of months use, probably 0.05-0.01mm convexd which is not ideal for our cpu ccd's on the outer sides.


My ambient temp is probably 23 C, but I'll monitor over the coming days as my paste cures. And if it's still high, I'll repaste and try to put as thin a layer as possible.


----------



## meridius

just turned my pc on and its 29C so ill leave it for 20 min but like i said thats just in the bios

left it for 30 min and its now 38c but remember i am running just one fan on that thing, would the 2nd fan make much difference ?

also i noitced it has spiked jumps now and again as it hit 48c and then stright back to 39c it only lasts 4 sec or somthing and does it now and again is that normal


----------



## killahbabe

I'm so happy I found this thread, although I wish I would have found it before buying this mobo. After a decade of using mostly Asus mobos (with intel), I cannot believe how bad the BIOS is. Is that normal for Gigabyte or are these problems specific to this board?

In 2018, three GPUs died (each one after just a few months of use) and they were all from Gigabyte. So I was kind of reluctant to buy another Gigabyte product, but this board was supposed to be really good. So far, I'm really disappointed, but at least I'm not the only one with the problems.

#feelsbadman


----------



## sakete

Anyone know how to control RGB lighting in bios? I find it annoying that my ram sticks do a rainbow animation until windows is booted up at which point it turns the color I want it to.


----------



## sakete

meridius said:


> just turned my pc on and its 29C so ill leave it for 20 min but like i said thats just in the bios
> 
> 
> 
> left it for 30 min and its now 38c but remember i am running just one fan on that thing, would the 2nd fan make much difference ?
> 
> 
> 
> also i noitced it has spiked jumps now and again as it hit 48c and then stright back to 39c it only lasts 4 sec or somthing and does it now and again is that normal


Yeah, spike temp jumps should be normal.

My 3900x is now idling at around 39C, and under light load it ramps up to 50C very quickly


----------



## hansmuff

I have a question for you guys. 

My setup is AORUS Master, 3900x, 32GB 3200MHz RAM, Corsair 115i AIO in a Corsair 600Q case. F12b (latest) BIOS, but it was the same with F7b.

I have PBO set up with EDC=16 and high power limits (160w/120w PPC and "the other").
The CPU runs wonderfully overall. It does well in benchmarks.

I do notice however than in Cinebench R20 multi, where it scores around 7190, the CPU almost immediately shoots up to 95C as measured in HWINFO64, also latest build.
The cores start out at 4.3something, then quickly drop to 4.1, then settle at 4.025 to 4.050GHz until finish, sometimes dropping to 4.0.
I can observe in HWINFO that it's not throttled by the power limits, but the core temp shooting up to 95C.

My question thusly is: what do other folks see on a 3900x in CB in terms of frequency? I wonder if something is not done right with the cooler setup that the temp shoots up so quickly.
I have tried the same benchmark with the case open and the AIO fans blowing at 100% with no change.

In other scenarios the temp seems appropriate. Idle is around 33-35C (room temp prob 20-22C thereabout). When I play Borderlands 3 the CPU temp varies between 63 and 72C depending on the scenario.

Any input appreciated. The AIO is now 3 years old and I wonder if something is wrong with it, or if CB shooting the temp up to 95 right away is perfectly normal. Thanks!


EDIT: So because it's cold outside I opened the window and cooled down the room. CB20 went up by 100 points, 4290, other benchmarks did as well. Obviously temperature is the issue. The CPU still shoots up to 95C but it now sustains 4.1 GHz instead of 4.000. My question remains, for those with great cooling, does your chip run up to max temp (95C) real quick in CB20 as well, is that normal?


----------



## turok_t

ManniX-ITA said:


> You could try raising the VDDP/VDDG to 1000/1050 and check.
> Also if the SOC voltage to fixed 1.15v is helping.
> It should definitely work with F11 and the XMP profile.
> Did you try the latest F12c beta?


Thanks for your response! I am a bit hesitant to try the F12C BIOS given that all the BIOS after F1 have been problematic. I doubt they have fixed the issue. Either that, or there is something wrong with my memory.


----------



## AllenConstantin

F12C BIOS?

Is it available for Aorus Elite also?


----------



## sakete

Man, this Gigabyte bios is still weird. I changed the dip switch to manual bios selection. Turn back on the pc, takes forever to do something. Then after a minute or two I finally see the post screen, so hit Del, and to my surprise it had reverted back to the F4 bios, even though I had flashed F11 right when I first got it on Tuesday.

I just can't shake this bad feeling I have about this board, just not leaving me with a good impression. I'll have to take a closer look at those Asus boards, though the only one with 2 internal USB 3 headers is the C8F, at $560. Ugh.


----------



## ryouiki

sakete said:


> Man, this Gigabyte bios is still weird. I changed the dip switch to manual bios selection. Turn back on the pc, takes forever to do something. Then after a minute or two I finally see the post screen, so hit Del, and to my surprise it had reverted back to the F4 bios, even though I had flashed F11 right when I first got it on Tuesday.
> 
> I just can't shake this bad feeling I have about this board, just not leaving me with a good impression. I'll have to take a closer look at those Asus boards, though the only one with 2 internal USB 3 headers is the C8F, at $560. Ugh.


There are two BIOS chips on the board (Main/Backup)... if you have flipped the dip switch to manual and end up in a different BIOS version then you are booting off the other chip (which one I can't be sure). If the dip switch settings are set to boot off main bios, then you probably had stability issues forcing you into the backup chip which you flashed/changed your settings on. If you aren't sure which chip it is booting from there are two LEDS to indicate which chip, however these are not so easy to see if you have a large video card in the first PCI-E slot.

This is why I don't like automatic switching of BIOS chips by default... I will flash the main bios, set the system up and make sure it is 100% stable, and only then manually force to the backup and repeat the process, loading the profile dumped from the main bios.


----------



## sakete

ryouiki said:


> There are two BIOS chips on the board (Main/Backup)... if you have flipped the dip switch to manual and end up in a different BIOS version then you are booting off the other chip (which one I can't be sure). If the dip switch settings are set to boot off main bios, then you probably had stability issues forcing you into the backup chip which you flashed/changed your settings on. If you aren't sure which chip it is booting from there are two LEDS to indicate which chip, however these are not so easy to see if you have a large video card in the first PCI-E slot.
> 
> 
> 
> This is why I don't like automatic switching of BIOS chips by default... I will flash the main bios, set the system up and make sure it is 100% stable, and only then manually force to the backup and repeat the process, loading the profile dumped from the main bios.


No, they had both reverted back to F4. It's weird. And I'm running the cpu and ram at stock settings (ram on xmp profile, and voltage is 1.35+). Absolutely 0 over clocking so far. Only settings I've changed so far are fan curves, boot order and disabling wake on Lan and disabling boot logo.


----------



## Medizinmann

AllenConstantin said:


> F12C BIOS?
> 
> Is it available for Aorus Elite also?


AFAIK for Aorus Elite only
https://forums.tweaktown.com/gigabyte/28441-gigabyte-beta-bios.html

For all other Aorus x570 boards F12b is the latest beta…

Greetings,
Medizinmann


----------



## Medizinmann

hansmuff said:


> I have a question for you guys.
> 
> My setup is AORUS Master, 3900x, 32GB 3200MHz RAM, Corsair 115i AIO in a Corsair 600Q case. F12b (latest) BIOS, but it was the same with F7b.
> 
> I have PBO set up with EDC=16 and high power limits (160w/120w PPC and "the other").
> The CPU runs wonderfully overall. It does well in benchmarks.
> 
> I do notice however than in Cinebench R20 multi, where it scores around 7190, the CPU almost immediately shoots up to 95C as measured in HWINFO64, also latest build.
> The cores start out at 4.3something, then quickly drop to 4.1, then settle at 4.025 to 4.050GHz until finish, sometimes dropping to 4.0.
> I can observe in HWINFO that it's not throttled by the power limits, but the core temp shooting up to 95C.
> 
> My question thusly is: what do other folks see on a 3900x in CB in terms of frequency? I wonder if something is not done right with the cooler setup that the temp shoots up so quickly.
> I have tried the same benchmark with the case open and the AIO fans blowing at 100% with no change.
> 
> In other scenarios the temp seems appropriate. Idle is around 33-35C (room temp prob 20-22C thereabout). When I play Borderlands 3 the CPU temp varies between 63 and 72C depending on the scenario.
> 
> Any input appreciated. The AIO is now 3 years old and I wonder if something is wrong with it, or if CB shooting the temp up to 95 right away is perfectly normal. Thanks!
> 
> 
> EDIT: So because it's cold outside I opened the window and cooled down the room. CB20 went up by 100 points, 4290, other benchmarks did as well. Obviously temperature is the issue. The CPU still shoots up to 95C but it now sustains 4.1 GHz instead of 4.000. My question remains, for those with great cooling, does your chip run up to max temp (95C) real quick in CB20 as well, is that normal?


Sounds like a problem with TIM - you could try a repaste, check mounting pressure and/or use LM as TIM.

My 3900x runs never above 82°C(with "silent config" and low fan/pump speed that is otherwise not above 72°C) running CB20 with LM as TIM and waterloop.

CB20 on PBO go up to 7578 (CPU is settling around 4150 MHz in CB) - and 7750 with CCX OC.

Greetings,
Medizinmann


----------



## killahbabe

Medizinmann said:


> AFAIK for Aorus Elite only
> https://forums.tweaktown.com/gigabyte/28441-gigabyte-beta-bios.html
> 
> For all other Aorus x570 boards F12b is the latest beta…
> 
> Greetings,
> Medizinmann



Is there a changelog or something like that?


----------



## Medizinmann

killahbabe said:


> Is there a changelog or something like that?


No…of course not...

We miss GBT-MatthewH..:sadsmiley

Greetings,
Medizinmann


----------



## pschorr1123

sakete said:


> Yeah I noticed the 3900x definitely runs a lot hotter than my old 4790K. 3900x idles at mid 40s, 4790K idles at low 30s. That is with a Noctua NH-D15 and Kryonaut paste. I might try repasting, maybe put on a little too much. I usually put a bead size drop in the middle, but with the 3900x IHS being so huge I tried an X pattern instead. Might have gone a tad overboard.
> 
> I'm using an Aquaero 6 fan controller and have it setup to average my cpu temp over 60 secs, mainly to prevent sudden fan speed jumps when the temperature spikes temporarily.
> 
> I will also get an OCTO to go with the Aquaero so I can control all fans from the controller, will give me much finer control than the bios anyway.


Yeah Ryzen 3000 cores are super small on 7nm so when you load up 1 thread its hard to dissipate heat from such a small percentage of the die.

Regarding thermal paste application though here is a pic of the die layout for Ryzen 3000 so you really cant go overboard. Personally i slather a thin layer of thermal grizzly over the entire IHS like the directions suggest (probably to sell more paste, lol)

I have my bios control the NH d15 and have a manual fan controller for case fans. I just got the NHD15 cromax and am impressed by how quiet it is. 

Now that Zalman has come out with the CNPS20X that beats the NH D15 by a little perhaps Noctua will finally have to update the NHD15. Up until now they had no reason to. Competition is great for everyone especially us consumers. Also IMO the way the zalman towers slant in towards each other trigger my OCD. I'd be trying to straighten them out but then would have RAM clearance issues.


----------



## pschorr1123

sakete said:


> Anyone know how to control RGB lighting in bios? I find it annoying that my ram sticks do a rainbow animation until windows is booted up at which point it turns the color I want it to.


Sadly the answer is you don't.

GB Matt explained that because of a lack of standards and the millions of RGB stuff on the market that there way no realistic way for them to have all of that software control in the small bios rom.

You can search this thread for his response as he was able to explain it way better than I can.


----------



## sakete

pschorr1123 said:


> Sadly the answer is you don't.
> 
> 
> 
> GB Matt explained that because of a lack of standards and the millions of RGB stuff on the market that there way no realistic way for them to have all of that software control in the small bios rom.
> 
> 
> 
> You can search this thread for his response as he was able to explain it way better than I can.


Bummer. I might then just get non RGB ram instead. That rainbow effect thing is super annoying.


----------



## pschorr1123

sakete said:


> Man, this Gigabyte bios is still weird. I changed the dip switch to manual bios selection. Turn back on the pc, takes forever to do something. Then after a minute or two I finally see the post screen, so hit Del, and to my surprise it had reverted back to the F4 bios, even though I had flashed F11 right when I first got it on Tuesday.
> 
> I just can't shake this bad feeling I have about this board, just not leaving me with a good impression. I'll have to take a closer look at those Asus boards, though the only one with 2 internal USB 3 headers is the C8F, at $560. Ugh.


I won't swear to it but I am pretty sure that when you use the USB flashback port it only flashes the main bios. Also note that the USB flashback will not work at all if you have ERP enabled in bios.

Also the left switch set manual mode when flipped to 2. The right switch selects bios (1 or 2)

ERP is needed on GB boards to prevent USB ports and aRGB fans from staying on when the system is powered off.

This is my first GB board and it took a bit to learn the GB way of doing things but I honestly have no regrets. 

I was originally looking at this board among the Asus CH 8 and CH 7 if I didn't want to deal with the chipset fan. Which I regretted immediately after booting up the system and being greeted with the chipset fan running at 3000 rpm,which sounded like a jet engine. Luckily, GB Matt had a bios fix within a day so it wasn't too terrible. But I tell people all the time if they do not need the pcie 4 or extra IO lanes the X570 offers then X370/ X470 are good enough. CH VII being the best X470 IMO


You came from ASUS so I'm really surprised you didn't stick with them for bios familiarity.

At the end of the day its up to you if you are happy with this board or not. It's your money and you have to deal with the system daily.


----------



## pschorr1123

hansmuff said:


> I have a question for you guys.
> 
> My setup is AORUS Master, 3900x, 32GB 3200MHz RAM, Corsair 115i AIO in a Corsair 600Q case. F12b (latest) BIOS, but it was the same with F7b.
> 
> I have PBO set up with EDC=16 and high power limits (160w/120w PPC and "the other").
> The CPU runs wonderfully overall. It does well in benchmarks.
> 
> I do notice however than in Cinebench R20 multi, where it scores around 7190, the CPU almost immediately shoots up to 95C as measured in HWINFO64, also latest build.
> The cores start out at 4.3something, then quickly drop to 4.1, then settle at 4.025 to 4.050GHz until finish, sometimes dropping to 4.0.
> I can observe in HWINFO that it's not throttled by the power limits, but the core temp shooting up to 95C.
> 
> My question thusly is: what do other folks see on a 3900x in CB in terms of frequency? I wonder if something is not done right with the cooler setup that the temp shoots up so quickly.
> I have tried the same benchmark with the case open and the AIO fans blowing at 100% with no change.
> 
> In other scenarios the temp seems appropriate. Idle is around 33-35C (room temp prob 20-22C thereabout). When I play Borderlands 3 the CPU temp varies between 63 and 72C depending on the scenario.
> 
> 
> 
> Any input appreciated. The AIO is now 3 years old and I wonder if something is wrong with it, or if CB shooting the temp up to 95 right away is perfectly normal. Thanks!
> 
> 
> EDIT: So because it's cold outside I opened the window and cooled down the room. CB20 went up by 100 points, 4290, other benchmarks did as well. Obviously temperature is the issue. The CPU still shoots up to 95C but it now sustains 4.1 GHz instead of 4.000. My question remains, for those with great cooling, does your chip run up to max temp (95C) real quick in CB20 as well, is that normal?


According to Jays2cents CB20 uses AVX which puts a lot of extra load on the CPU

EDIT: I would not recommend wasting more money on exotic cooling as you will only gain another 100 points in CB. I was pricing a custom Water 360 water loop and that would be $400. That's more than my 3700X and it certainly will not double my performance. Just my 2 cents  GN did a nice video on 3900X temp scaling that you might be interested in.


----------



## sakete

pschorr1123 said:


> I won't swear to it but I am pretty sure that when you use the USB flashback port it only flashes the main bios. Also note that the USB flashback will not work at all if you have ERP enabled in bios.
> 
> 
> 
> Also the left switch set manual mode when flipped to 2. The right switch selects bios (1 or 2)
> 
> 
> 
> ERP is needed on GB boards to prevent USB ports and aRGB fans from staying on when the system is powered off.
> 
> 
> 
> This is my first GB board and it took a bit to learn the GB way of doing things but I honestly have no regrets.
> 
> 
> 
> I was originally looking at this board among the Asus CH 8 and CH 7 if I didn't want to deal with the chipset fan. Which I regretted immediately after booting up the system and being greeted with the chipset fan running at 3000 rpm,which sounded like a jet engine. Luckily, GB Matt had a bios fix within a day so it wasn't too terrible. But I tell people all the time if they do not need the pcie 4 or extra IO lanes the X570 offers then X370/ X470 are good enough. CH VII being the best X470 IMO
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You came from ASUS so I'm really surprised you didn't stick with them for bios familiarity.
> 
> 
> 
> At the end of the day its up to you if you are happy with this board or not. It's your money and you have to deal with the system daily.


I honestly only picked Gigabyte because most of their boards have 2 internal USB 3 headers, whereas as with Asus it's only their top of the line C8 Formula (at almost $600) that has 2 USB 3 headers (my case has 4 USB 3 ports up front).

I've mostly had Asus boards, but did have one or two Gigabyte boards in the past (on Intel) and never had issues with those so I figured that it couldn't be that bad.


----------



## meridius

sakete said:


> Yeah, spike temp jumps should be normal.
> 
> My 3900x is now idling at around 39C, and under light load it ramps up to 50C very quickly


are you using one fan or both ?


----------



## sakete

meridius said:


> are you using one fan or both ?


Both. But I have mine connected to an Aquaero 6, which average the CPU temp over 60 secs, so the fan doesn't ramp up immediately when there's a short spike, but under sustained load it'll start ramping up.


----------



## Delphi

Change your fan profiles, mine dont really start ramping up until 60c because its not uncommon to see temps go mid 50's just browsing the net and have a youtube or twitch stream up.


----------



## sakete

Well, I had place a pick-up order at my local micro center for an Asus board, they had one left in stock of the one I wanted. Go to pick it up, turns out it was an open box. Tested by Asus, but I never trust open box motherboards, those components are too prone to failure. They were confused how an open box was set aside for me while I ordered a new one. Went back in the stock room, found another one, but that was also an open box with a faulty usb 3 header.

No thanks. Maybe this is a sign I should just make things work with the Master  I did pickup non-RGB DDR4-3600 ram, as the disco lights on bootup were driving me nuts. Might work for a 13-year old, but I'm too old for that crap.


----------



## ryouiki

hansmuff said:


> My question thusly is: what do other folks see on a 3900x in CB in terms of frequency? I wonder if something is not done right with the cooler setup that the temp shoots up so quickly.
> I have tried the same benchmark with the case open and the AIO fans blowing at 100% with no change.


CB20 has my 3900x at about 4.10 - 4.15 and peaks at about 72C under a NH-D15 and scores around 7350. That is pretty much stock settings + IF1900/3800CL16, and a negative voltage offset of 0.050 or so.

*Edit correction to IF clock*


----------



## Dannyz

Hey guys, I think I need some help tuning my memory with my Ryzen 9 3900X. No matter what I do I just can’t get these sticks to work with any config beyond stock. I believe the IMC on my 3900X is total garbage. It’s a little bit disappointing to see since I bought one the best binned kits supposedly. The G Skill Trident Z 3600MHzCL15 kit 16GB (2x8GB) F4-3600C15D-16GTZ. I’ve tried increasing different voltages as well, (DRAM, VDDG, VDDP, SOC) but it only helps prolong any instability. With the safe preset from Dram calculator(see attached images) the memory will end up erroring out at around 2000% coverage and Prime95 will reset the system within 30 minutes. I’ve seen so many posts of people getting technically worse quality kits with lower voltages stable at higher frequencies, higher IF, and tighter timing.

Here are the full system specs
CPU: Ryzen 9 3900X
CPU Cooler: NH-D15
Motherboard: X570 Aorus Master (Agesa 1003ABBA)
Memory: G skill Trident Z 16GB (2x8GB) F4-3600C15D-16GTZ
GPU: RTX 2080 XC Gaming
SSD: Samsung 970 Evo Plus
Case: Corsair Air 740
PSU: EVGA 750G2

Any help/advice is appreciated .


----------



## PopReference

Dannyz said:


> Hey guys, I think I need some help tuning my memory with my Ryzen 9 3900X. No matter what I do I just can’t get these sticks to work with any config beyond stock. I believe the IMC on my 3900X is total garbage. It’s a little bit disappointing to see since I bought one the best binned kits supposedly. The G Skill Trident Z 3600MHzCL15 kit 16GB (2x8GB) F4-3600C15D-16GTZ. I’ve tried increasing different voltages as well, (DRAM, VDDG, VDDP, SOC) but it only helps prolong any instability. With the safe preset from Dram calculator(see attached images) the memory will end up erroring out at around 2000% coverage and Prime95 will reset the system within 30 minutes. I’ve seen so many posts of people getting technically worse quality kits with lower voltages stable at higher frequencies, higher IF, and tighter timing.
> 
> Here are the full system specs
> CPU: Ryzen 9 3900X
> CPU Cooler: NH-D15
> Motherboard: X570 Aorus Master (Agesa 1003ABBA)
> Memory: G skill Trident Z 16GB (2x8GB) F4-3600C15D-16GTZ
> GPU: RTX 2080 XC Gaming
> SSD: Samsung 970 Evo Plus
> Case: Corsair Air 740
> PSU: EVGA 750G2
> 
> Any help/advice is appreciated .


Are you monitoring the Temperature, b-die is very sensitive to to heat and will start getting errors at 45c? If you don't have goodcase air flow you may need a fan on them if that's an issue.

The timings that you get from Thaiphoon are based on the XMP that's designed for Intel, you should use the V1 profile in the calculator. R-xmp will fill the ns timings in, try the Safe preset then the fast preset.
Also following the sequence for tuning guide helps: https://www.techpowerup.com/review/amd-ryzen-memory-tweaking-overclocking-guide/5.html


----------



## bigcid10

ryouiki said:


> CB20 has my 3900x at about 4.10 - 4.15 and peaks at about 72C under a NH-D15 and scores around 7350. That is pretty much stock settings + IF1800/3800CL16, and a negative voltage offset of 0.050 or so.


if your running on auto ccd,not per core
the most you'll probably get is 4.1-4.15 as the temps go past 50c ,the clock speeds go down
that boost crap is for the birds,only way to get reliable clock speeds is per core (static) clocks
I have mine set at 4.4/4.3 +2500 ofset ,If at 1867/1867
The clock still drop with low usage but umder load ,will clock right up


----------



## FranZe

hansmuff said:


> I have a question for you guys.
> 
> My setup is AORUS Master, 3900x, 32GB 3200MHz RAM, Corsair 115i AIO in a Corsair 600Q case. F12b (latest) BIOS, but it was the same with F7b.
> 
> I have PBO set up with EDC=16 and high power limits (160w/120w PPC and "the other").
> The CPU runs wonderfully overall. It does well in benchmarks.
> 
> I do notice however than in Cinebench R20 multi, where it scores around 7190, the CPU almost immediately shoots up to 95C as measured in HWINFO64, also latest build.
> The cores start out at 4.3something, then quickly drop to 4.1, then settle at 4.025 to 4.050GHz until finish, sometimes dropping to 4.0.
> I can observe in HWINFO that it's not throttled by the power limits, but the core temp shooting up to 95C.
> 
> My question thusly is: what do other folks see on a 3900x in CB in terms of frequency? I wonder if something is not done right with the cooler setup that the temp shoots up so quickly.
> I have tried the same benchmark with the case open and the AIO fans blowing at 100% with no change.
> 
> In other scenarios the temp seems appropriate. Idle is around 33-35C (room temp prob 20-22C thereabout). When I play Borderlands 3 the CPU temp varies between 63 and 72C depending on the scenario.
> 
> Any input appreciated. The AIO is now 3 years old and I wonder if something is wrong with it, or if CB shooting the temp up to 95 right away is perfectly normal. Thanks!
> 
> 
> EDIT: So because it's cold outside I opened the window and cooled down the room. CB20 went up by 100 points, 4290, other benchmarks did as well. Obviously temperature is the issue. The CPU still shoots up to 95C but it now sustains 4.1 GHz instead of 4.000. My question remains, for those with great cooling, does your chip run up to max temp (95C) real quick in CB20 as well, is that normal?


I've Noctua U12A (one nf a12 fan @ 1700rpm) and a well vented case (Define c) with 1 Noctua nf a14, 1 nf a12 and 1 nf f12 in front, and i run fans @ 100% all the time. Cpu @ stock with -0.1v (without PBO) and 16gb 3733 memory @ 14-16-14. CB20 around 7400, give or take. Core clock was @ 4125. Cpu temp on the run i made now was 70c. with 22c ambient. My bios is F11. The PBO is dangerous  Ill not touch it for a while, when i used it before it never throtled my CPU, or my CPU did always get smoking hot (90c+). Throthling or not i didnt like the high temp, and i didnt get it, what the extra temp gave me in performance.


----------



## rissie

FranZe said:


> I've Noctua U12A (one nf a12 fan @ 1700rpm) and a well vented case (Define c) with 1 Noctua nf a14, 1 nf a12 and 1 nf f12 in front, and i run fans @ 100% all the time. Cpu @ stock with -0.1v (without PBO) and 16gb 3733 memory @ 14-16-14. CB20 around 7400, give or take. Core clock was @ 4125. Cpu temp on the run i made now was 70c. with 22c ambient. My bios is F11. The PBO is dangerous  Ill not touch it for a while, when i used it before it never throtled my CPU, or my CPU did always get smoking hot (90c+). Throthling or not i didnt like the high temp, and i didnt get it, what the extra temp gave me in performance.


That's my conclusion as well... maybe it's different for chips with a single CCD. But for my 3900x, I've found that to really benefit from the EDC tuning you need to use stock volts which pushes the heat up way too much - which in turns affect performance. 

My findings in overall performance (in ranking) is fix per ccx overclocking from bios (positive offset 0.2x); PBO + 200MHz (negative 0.13 offset); PBO + EDC (stock volts)

If you're not interested in per ccx overclocking, most performance and least heat is with negative offset.


----------



## pschorr1123

Dannyz said:


> Hey guys, I think I need some help tuning my memory with my Ryzen 9 3900X. No matter what I do I just can’t get these sticks to work with any config beyond stock. I believe the IMC on my 3900X is total garbage. It’s a little bit disappointing to see since I bought one the best binned kits supposedly. The G Skill Trident Z 3600MHzCL15 kit 16GB (2x8GB) F4-3600C15D-16GTZ. I’ve tried increasing different voltages as well, (DRAM, VDDG, VDDP, SOC) but it only helps prolong any instability. With the safe preset from Dram calculator(see attached images) the memory will end up erroring out at around 2000% coverage and Prime95 will reset the system within 30 minutes. I’ve seen so many posts of people getting technically worse quality kits with lower voltages stable at higher frequencies, higher IF, and tighter timing.
> 
> Here are the full system specs
> CPU: Ryzen 9 3900X
> CPU Cooler: NH-D15
> Motherboard: X570 Aorus Master (Agesa 1003ABBA)
> Memory: G skill Trident Z 16GB (2x8GB) F4-3600C15D-16GTZ
> GPU: RTX 2080 XC Gaming
> SSD: Samsung 970 Evo Plus
> Case: Corsair Air 740
> PSU: EVGA 750G2
> 
> Any help/advice is appreciated .



If only using 2 sticks of RAM please ensure that you are using slots A2 and B2 (2nd and 4th slot going left to right starting at CPU) using the wrong slots on a daisy chained topology board will result in a very bad time

When you say stock do you mean 2133 bios defaults or XMP loaded?

Assuming you have the correct slots populated concentrate on the circled settings in the Picture mainly ProcODT. These settings matter far more than voltages, etc My 3600 cl 16 B-Die kit runs with a ProcODT of 53.3. Try different values to see if you get any improvement. RDC is a good starting point for memory OC not a one size fits all as every sample of silicon is different.

Can you pass mem test hcl with only the XMP profile loaded? 3600 cl 15,15,15,15 I would start there just to find a point were every thing is 100% stable before maxing out any memory OC. Tuning RAM is a very long time consuming process


----------



## Heuchler

Medizinmann said:


> No…of course not...
> 
> We miss GBT-MatthewH..:sadsmiley
> 
> Greetings,
> Medizinmann




He did make the RYZEN 3000 launch experience one of the best. Anybody willing to go onto forums after work and try to help the community is in it because he likes what he does.

Pretty happy with the choice of new Public Relations Manager over at AMD.


----------



## saint12

anyone else having issues with f_audio on the master i have to reboot with my headphones plugged in for them to work it detects it but wont work until i reboot?


----------



## ryouiki

Dannyz said:


> Hey guys, I think I need some help tuning my memory with my Ryzen 9 3900X. No matter what I do I just can’t get these sticks to work with any config beyond stock. I believe the IMC on my 3900X is total garbage. It’s a little bit disappointing to see since I bought one the best binned kits supposedly. The G Skill Trident Z 3600MHzCL15 kit 16GB (2x8GB) F4-3600C15D-16GTZ.


I have two kits of this memory, and was never able to get stability beyond tightening timings @ 3600. This both on Aorus Master and a Crosshair VII Hero... I thought I had a terrible IMC too, replaced this kit with 4x FlareX 3200CL14, and immediately was stable at 3800Cl16/IF1900.

I don't know what it is about this particular RAM kit, but neither of my AMD motherboards likes it.


----------



## digi77

*Gigabyte X570 Elite and NZXT H510i Case USB3*

Have just built a new PC with the Gigabyte x570 Elite with 3700x into a NZXT H510i case, it comes with a front mounted USB 3 port I have this plugged into the USB 3 header (tried both) on the bottom edge of the elite board yet under latest Windows 10 it is detected as a 'USB Composite Device' the USB 3 ports on back all work ok. Front just defaults to USB 2 speeds, Have not tried the USB C port as at present have nothing to connect to this. Bios is F11, Any ideas why its detected as Composite tried deleting running windows update drive it just comes back the same. Also ran latest chipset drivers off AMD site


----------



## sakete

digi77 said:


> Have just built a new PC with the Gigabyte x570 Elite with 3700x into a NZXT H510i case, it comes with a front mounted USB 3 port I have this plugged into the USB 3 header (tried both) on the bottom edge of the elite board yet under latest Windows 10 it is detected as a 'USB Composite Device' the USB 3 ports on back all work ok. Front just defaults to USB 2 speeds, Have not tried the USB C port as at present have nothing to connect to this. Bios is F11, Any ideas why its detected as Composite tried deleting running windows update drive it just comes back the same. Also ran latest chipset drivers off AMD site


What happens when you plug something into those ports being detected as composite device?


----------



## egandt

*Failure to boot this morning worked last night*

So tried to completely power off turn off PS and press power to discharge wait 5 minutes retry, nothing
Tried to remove cards (all of them and power on), nothing
Tried to remove even the power switch cabling and USB and use the power on the MB nothing

At this point by nothing I should mention that I get the power Switch on the MB to light up, but once depressed it goes out, same using the main power button. 

So now it seems there are 3 possible areas of concern: CPU, MB or PS.

Well I can bypass the Mb and test the PS directly by using the adapter that comes with the water pump for filling so I gave that a try and it works, turns over spins up all non-MB fans ...
Thus it appears that it is not the PS, that leaves the MB or CPU, now this MB was working fine last night and not this morning, since I've removed cards and cables I can only conclude it is the MB that is dead now after (what 9 months), however as I can not even get it to post it could be the CPU as well, I simply have no way to tell. However I'm leaning on it being the MB, thoughts? 

As I need to order one ASAP to get it by Monday, if it is the MB since I can not work with no functional PC.

Thanks,
ERIC


----------



## digi77

sakete said:


> What happens when you plug something into those ports being detected as composite device?


Used a USB 3 Flash drive in the front composite port and got about 40/mb sec on crystal disk on back usb 3 ports was over 200/mb sec so assume its defaulting to usb 2 speeds.


----------



## sakete

egandt said:


> So tried to completely power off turn off PS and press power to discharge wait 5 minutes retry, nothing
> 
> Tried to remove cards (all of them and power on), nothing
> 
> Tried to remove even the power switch cabling and USB and use the power on the MB nothing
> 
> 
> 
> At this point by nothing I should mention that I get the power Switch on the MB to light up, but once depressed it goes out, same using the main power button.
> 
> 
> 
> So now it seems there are 3 possible areas of concern: CPU, MB or PS.
> 
> 
> 
> Well I can bypass the Mb and test the PS directly by using the adapter that comes with the water pump for filling so I gave that a try and it works, turns over spins up all non-MB fans ...
> 
> Thus it appears that it is not the PS, that leaves the MB or CPU, now this MB was working fine last night and not this morning, since I've removed cards and cables I can only conclude it is the MB that is dead now after (what 9 months), however as I can not even get it to post it could be the CPU as well, I simply have no way to tell. However I'm leaning on it being the MB, thoughts?
> 
> 
> 
> As I need to order one ASAP to get it by Monday, if it is the MB since I can not work with no functional PC.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> ERIC


Motherboard much more likely to fail than CPU. Cpus are manufactured to an extremely high standard.

For what it's worth, earlier this week I had my 5 year old PSU die on me. It was still providing standby power to the motherboard (so the mobo lights were on), but it wouldn't actually power up the system (hitting the power switch did nothing, and putting my ear next to the psu, all I heard was some faint buzzing sounds).


----------



## sakete

digi77 said:


> Used a USB 3 Flash drive in the front composite port and got about 40/mb sec on crystal disk on back usb 3 ports was over 200/mb sec so assume its defaulting to usb 2 speeds.


Wonder if it's an issue with the ports on the case. Do you by chance have another mobo with USB 3 headers that you can try out?


----------



## pschorr1123

egandt said:


> So tried to completely power off turn off PS and press power to discharge wait 5 minutes retry, nothing
> Tried to remove cards (all of them and power on), nothing
> Tried to remove even the power switch cabling and USB and use the power on the MB nothing
> 
> At this point by nothing I should mention that I get the power Switch on the MB to light up, but once depressed it goes out, same using the main power button.
> 
> So now it seems there are 3 possible areas of concern: CPU, MB or PS.
> 
> Well I can bypass the Mb and test the PS directly by using the adapter that comes with the water pump for filling so I gave that a try and it works, turns over spins up all non-MB fans ...
> Thus it appears that it is not the PS, that leaves the MB or CPU, now this MB was working fine last night and not this morning, since I've removed cards and cables I can only conclude it is the MB that is dead now after (what 9 months), however as I can not even get it to post it could be the CPU as well, I simply have no way to tell. However I'm leaning on it being the MB, thoughts?
> 
> As I need to order one ASAP to get it by Monday, if it is the MB since I can not work with no functional PC.
> 
> Thanks,
> ERIC


I assume you have tried the bios flashback recovery via usb , note that it writes to main bios so be sure main bios dip switch is selected.

Also try removing CMOS battery for a few minutes

If that fails then you may be one a the few unlucky people I have seen in this forum that had their Master give up the ghost for no reason. I'd bet its your MB as a result of that

People that had issues had a low number for their serial but no one knows if that really has anything to do with it since the sample size of dead boards is so small

That really sucks btw

EDIT: So from my sticker you can see that my production number is 1860


----------



## meridius

Hi all got windows 10 on and installed all drivers apart from the SATA Raid/ ACHI do i need to install these ? and if so which one as ones 1.71mb and the other is 271mb as i am not to sure if the smaller one is for booting from a usb stick

I have one MP510 NVME drive and two SSD samsung drives.

also in widnows info is says its a cpu 3800 ? i thought these where 4.2 and boost to 4.6

what software you all using as theres loads in teh utility bit


also having some problems i think with my sapphire Vega 56 as the fans run no porblem in the bios or on boot but soon as its in windows they stop. not to sure if thats normal because.

clock speed 30mhz
power con 6w
current temp 33c

is this becasue its just sitting doing nothing ?

noticed the chipset driver changed my GFX card drivers to older ones as well which was strange, had to reinstall 20.2.2


----------



## meridius

digi77 said:


> Have just built a new PC with the Gigabyte x570 Elite with 3700x into a NZXT H510i case, it comes with a front mounted USB 3 port I have this plugged into the USB 3 header (tried both) on the bottom edge of the elite board yet under latest Windows 10 it is detected as a 'USB Composite Device' the USB 3 ports on back all work ok. Front just defaults to USB 2 speeds, Have not tried the USB C port as at present have nothing to connect to this. Bios is F11, Any ideas why its detected as Composite tried deleting running windows update drive it just comes back the same. Also ran latest chipset drivers off AMD site


I have the NZXT H510i, i will look did you install all the motherboard drivers? 

just a quick qurstion to did you have a tight fit on the top cpu power 8 pin plugs while using a 140mm fan if you used one

i had a look in device manager
USB
3 x AMD USB 3.10 eXtensible host controler 1.10 microsoft
2 x generic usb
3x composite device 
3 x usb root hub (usb3.0)

not sure if this is right but i have instaled motherboard drivers from gigabyte.

i tried to copy a file from one drive to another and used all usb 3 ports front case and back apart from type c as i have nothing uses it and get about 90mb a sec from all usb 3 ports then tried the same file in a usb 2 at the back port only and got about 33mb so it looks like it works on my system. but it is a WD elements ecternal drive so i am not to sure how fast these are.


----------



## pschorr1123

meridius said:


> Hi all got windows 10 on and installed all drivers apart from the SATA Raid/ ACHI do i need to install these ? and if so which one as ones 1.71mb and the other is 271mb as i am not to sure if the smaller one is for booting from a usb stick
> 
> I have one MP510 NVME drive and two SSD samsung drives.
> 
> also in widnows info is says its a cpu 3800 ? i thought these where 4.2 and boost to 4.6
> 
> what software you all using as theres loads in teh utility bit
> 
> 
> also having some problems i think with my sapphire Vega 56 as the fans run no porblem in the bios or on boot but soon as its in windows they stop. not to sure if thats normal because.
> 
> clock speed 30mhz
> power con 6w
> current temp 33c
> 
> is this becasue its just sitting doing nothing ?
> 
> noticed the chipset driver changed my GFX card drivers to older ones as well which was strange, had to reinstall 20.2.2


Use HWiNFO64 to see max frequency and more accurate sensor readings, voltages, etc and only use 1 monitoring utility at a time (ie close cpuz if HWiNFO64 is open) if you run more than 1 utility it will report false or cause excess load when idle

Windows reports the base clock of 3800 4.6 is the max 1 core boost for 1 / 1000th of seconds at a time. So don't expect to see it hit max speed in real time instead you need to use single core benchmarks like cb15/20 and compare your score to others to ensure "normal " performance

Although the advanced binning process and CPP2 allows for maximum out of box performance I hope that they will be a little less aggressive with advertising max boosts in the future. If it weren't for the maximum speed column in HWiNFO64 I would never see my advertised boost frequencey.

My 2700X hit 4.35 on every core all day long (1 at a time though) and could be observed in real time

The fans on your Vega are controlled via software so they will run full speed in bios. By default some GPUs from AIBs have the fan totally stop until GPU hits 55-60 degrees then they kick in. IMO that is very jarring and suggest you use Wattman to set custom fan curve for your Vega

Also since September 2018 I have noticed that Wattman and MSI after burner no longer play nice, which sucks, so if you want to avoid issues with your vega only use Wattman (included in Radeon Adrenaline)

Also if you suffer GPU locking up you can use Wattman to set the HBM2 clock to max frequency for min and max state. When the HBM2 clocks down it can cause some cards to hang

You don't need the RAID drivers unless you are going to use RAID

Sorry for the wall of text my Monster (caffeine) has kicked in


----------



## pschorr1123

digi77 said:


> Have just built a new PC with the Gigabyte x570 Elite with 3700x into a NZXT H510i case, it comes with a front mounted USB 3 port I have this plugged into the USB 3 header (tried both) on the bottom edge of the elite board yet under latest Windows 10 it is detected as a 'USB Composite Device' the USB 3 ports on back all work ok. Front just defaults to USB 2 speeds, Have not tried the USB C port as at present have nothing to connect to this. Bios is F11, Any ideas why its detected as Composite tried deleting running windows update drive it just comes back the same. Also ran latest chipset drivers off AMD site


Here is a pic of my Device Manger Win 10 1903. GB X570 Master

All of my USB ports work as expected including the 4 USB 3.0 case ports.

However, I have not tested the C port as I do not have any C type cables


----------



## meridius

what utitlities have you all installed ? i installed RGBfusion becasue i hate the orange and wanted to change the colour. as i am not to sure on the other stuff like

APP Center
USB TurboCharger no clue what this does
System Information Viewer / Smart Fan 5 what does this do
cFosSpeed Internet Accelerator Software another app i dont know what it is

and the rest as gigabyte dont realy tell you what they all do 

Cloud Station (Server) ?
Easy Tune ?
Fast Boot ?
Auto Green ?
USB Blocker ?
Game Boos ?
Smart Keyboard ?
Smart Backup ?
Smart Survey ?

anyone know , thanks


----------



## pschorr1123

meridius said:


> what utitlities have you all installed ? i installed RGBfusion becasue i hate the orange and wanted to change the colour. as i am not to sure on the other stuff like
> 
> APP Center
> USB TurboCharger no clue what this does
> System Information Viewer / Smart Fan 5 what does this do
> cFosSpeed Internet Accelerator Software another app i dont know what it is
> 
> and the rest as gigabyte dont realy tell you what they all do
> 
> Cloud Station (Server) ?
> Easy Tune ?
> Fast Boot ?
> Auto Green ?
> USB Blocker ?
> Game Boos ?
> Smart Keyboard ?
> Smart Backup ?
> Smart Survey ?
> 
> anyone know , thanks


APP Center= GB software to run and launch all other GB Crapware

USB turbo Charge is supposed to allow more AMPs to certain ports to allow quicker charging of Phones and what not

SIV = System Information Viewer and is required for Smart Fan to work inside Windows

Smart Fan= Allows you to set fan curves within Windows instead of booting into bios Although, that's if it works I only got it to work once several months ago

CFOS is software to help boost some network/ Internet applications by setting rules for what apps get to use the NIC. Was more useful back in dial-up/ slow 3 Mbps Road Runner days kinda useless now IMO

Easy Tune= allows you to OC RAM and CPU within Windows ( best to do in bios) 
Fast Boot = does just that allows even faster booting but makes it impossible to get into bios when you need to as you have no time to hit F2

The rest of the list is useless crap you should just forget about

You may want to download the latest Ryzen Master as that is the only software I know of that will show you all RAM timings

Along with the latest AMD Chipset driver if you haven't already done so.


----------



## Dannyz

ryouiki said:


> I have two kits of this memory, and was never able to get stability beyond tightening timings @ 3600. This both on Aorus Master and a Crosshair VII Hero... I thought I had a terrible IMC too, replaced this kit with 4x FlareX 3200CL14, and immediately was stable at 3800Cl16/IF1900.
> 
> I don't know what it is about this particular RAM kit, but neither of my AMD motherboards likes it.


That's interesting to hear, I thought that since this kit was binned to this extent it would play nicely with Ryzen. Had I known I wouldn't have paid a premium for it.


----------



## Dannyz

PopReference said:


> Are you monitoring the Temperature, b-die is very sensitive to to heat and will start getting errors at 45c? If you don't have goodcase air flow you may need a fan on them if that's an issue.
> 
> The timings that you get from Thaiphoon are based on the XMP that's designed for Intel, you should use the V1 profile in the calculator. R-xmp will fill the ns timings in, try the Safe preset then the fast preset.
> Also following the sequence for tuning guide helps: https://www.techpowerup.com/review/amd-ryzen-memory-tweaking-overclocking-guide/5.html



Thanks for the information, I have set up a more aggressive fan curve for my front 3 intake fans and that should have helped lower down temps. Still under stress testing I see the sticks running around 45C. I managed to get them set at 3666MHz CL14 at 1.45V. Passed 2000% HCI coverage. Will try prime95 but I've got a good feeling about this config.


----------



## meridius

pschorr1123 said:


> APP Center= GB software to run and launch all other GB Crapware
> 
> USB turbo Charge is supposed to allow more AMPs to certain ports to allow quicker charging of Phones and what not
> 
> SIV = System Information Viewer and is required for Smart Fan to work inside Windows
> 
> Smart Fan= Allows you to set fan curves within Windows instead of booting into bios Although, that's if it works I only got it to work once several months ago
> 
> CFOS is software to help boost some network/ Internet applications by setting rules for what apps get to use the NIC. Was more useful back in dial-up/ slow 3 Mbps Road Runner days kinda useless now IMO
> 
> Easy Tune= allows you to OC RAM and CPU within Windows ( best to do in bios)
> Fast Boot = does just that allows even faster booting but makes it impossible to get into bios when you need to as you have no time to hit F2
> 
> The rest of the list is useless crap you should just forget about
> 
> You may want to download the latest Ryzen Master as that is the only software I know of that will show you all RAM timings
> 
> Along with the latest AMD Chipset driver if you haven't already done so.


thanks for all that i hate bloat ware to and only want tuff i need will prob just go for

USB turbo Charge 
strange that you need an app to allow more AMPs to certain ports to allow quicker charging as i would of thought this would be just built in as normal hardware.

Fast Boot
you say its hard to get into the bios but you must boot into windows to turn it off then go into the bios ? what does fast boot do though it must change somthing in the bios to make it boot faster, not checking boot hardware ?


latest AMD Chipset driver 
i did, i installed the latest amd graphics driver before this chipset driver and when i installed the latest AMD Chipset driver it downgraded the graphics driver, lol strange why a chipset driver would do that.

Ryzen Master got that to

what is the best way to stess the cpu now ? i would like to see what the cores can do and what temps to see if the heatsink is ok. how long should i run it to make sure. Also what about memory testing to see if the memory is all good.

thanks for the help

oh once you have changed the led colours with RGB software can i uninstall it or is best to leave it on but just run it ?


----------



## digi77

meridius said:


> I have the NZXT H510i, i will look did you install all the motherboard drivers?
> 
> just a quick qurstion to did you have a tight fit on the top cpu power 8 pin plugs while using a 140mm fan if you used one
> 
> i had a look in device manager
> USB
> 3 x AMD USB 3.10 eXtensible host controler 1.10 microsoft
> 2 x generic usb
> 3x composite device
> 3 x usb root hub (usb3.0)
> 
> not sure if this is right but i have instaled motherboard drivers from gigabyte.
> 
> i tried to copy a file from one drive to another and used all usb 3 ports front case and back apart from type c as i have nothing uses it and get about 90mb a sec from all usb 3 ports then tried the same file in a usb 2 at the back port only and got about 33mb so it looks like it works on my system. but it is a WD elements ecternal drive so i am not to sure how fast these are.


Yes 8pin plug was abit tight had to bend cable before it would fit.

Have the following in device manager, installed the gigabyte chipset driver and the amd one, I have windows 1909 gigabyte site chipset I think are 1903
3 x AMD USB 3.10 eXtensible host controler 1.10 microsoft
3 x generic usb
1x composite device 
3 x usb root hub (usb3.0)

If its the same board then odd you have different USB controllers, I tried both m/board connectors maybe a driver issue as front port works at low speed.


----------



## meridius

digi77 said:


> Yes 8pin plug was abit tight had to bend cable before it would fit.
> 
> Have the following in device manager, installed the gigabyte chipset driver and the amd one, I have windows 1909 gigabyte site chipset I think are 1903
> 3 x AMD USB 3.10 eXtensible host controler 1.10 microsoft
> 3 x generic usb
> 1x composite device
> 3 x usb root hub (usb3.0)
> 
> If its the same board then odd you have different USB controllers, I tried both m/board connectors maybe a driver issue as front port works at low speed.


ops sorry i did not know you had the Elite i have the master

but i get about 90mbps sec on all usb3 plugs and 32mbps on usb 2 using a external usb 3.0 2.5 WD elements drive.

it was not so much the cable it was the plug i have reported this to them but they never herd of it, can you please send them a message or email about it as the more people tell them the better.


----------



## meridius

sakete said:


> Well, I had place a pick-up order at my local micro center for an Asus board, they had one left in stock of the one I wanted. Go to pick it up, turns out it was an open box. Tested by Asus, but I never trust open box motherboards, those components are too prone to failure. They were confused how an open box was set aside for me while I ordered a new one. Went back in the stock room, found another one, but that was also an open box with a faulty usb 3 header.
> 
> No thanks. Maybe this is a sign I should just make things work with the Master  I did pickup non-RGB DDR4-3600 ram, as the disco lights on bootup were driving me nuts. Might work for a 13-year old, but I'm too old for that crap.


have you treid the fast boot software as it as two levels of fast boot and off, I have been reading about it and might make your pc boot faster.


----------



## sakete

meridius said:


> have you treid the fast boot software as it as two levels of fast boot and off, I have been reading about it and might make your pc boot faster.


I only tried ultra fast boot, which ironically took longer to boot than no kind of fast boot at all. My keyboard also didn't work during post screen, so couldn't hit Del to enter bios. Had to clear cmos and reconfig everything.


----------



## meridius

sakete said:


> I only tried ultra fast boot, which ironically took longer to boot than no kind of fast boot at all. My keyboard also didn't work during post screen, so couldn't hit Del to enter bios. Had to clear cmos and reconfig everything.


can you not just load the app in windows the fast boot app and disable fast boot then you can get back into the bios ? i thought that would be the point in the app so you can get back into the bios


----------



## sakete

meridius said:


> can you not just load the app in windows the fast boot app and disable fast boot then you can get back into the bios ? i thought that would be the point in the app so you can get back into the bios


Oh, I haven't installed any of those apps yet. It's all usually crapware anyway


----------



## pschorr1123

meridius said:


> thanks for all that i hate bloat ware to and only want tuff i need will prob just go for
> 
> USB turbo Charge
> strange that you need an app to allow more AMPs to certain ports to allow quicker charging as i would of thought this would be just built in as normal hardware.
> 
> Fast Boot
> you say its hard to get into the bios but you must boot into windows to turn it off then go into the bios ? what does fast boot do though it must change somthing in the bios to make it boot faster, not checking boot hardware ?
> 
> 
> latest AMD Chipset driver
> i did, i installed the latest amd graphics driver before this chipset driver and when i installed the latest AMD Chipset driver it downgraded the graphics driver, lol strange why a chipset driver would do that.
> 
> Ryzen Master got that to
> 
> what is the best way to stess the cpu now ? i would like to see what the cores can do and what temps to see if the heatsink is ok. how long should i run it to make sure. Also what about memory testing to see if the memory is all good.
> 
> thanks for the help
> 
> oh once you have changed the led colours with RGB software can i uninstall it or is best to leave it on but just run it ?


I'm not really sure how GB fast boot works and personally don't mess with it. Best way to see if you like it is install and try it out. You can always get rid of it.

I believe the higher Amperage is disabled by default to avoid damaging things that don't charge. Just a guess i could be completely wrong. Still kinda useful if you have a phone you want charged ASAP

If you ask 10 people how to stress test CPU you will get 10 different answers as every one their own preferred way do it. You can use tools like AIDA64, Intel burn Test (with Lin pack AVX), others

Jays2cents will run Cinebench 20 20 times in a row for a quick and dirty CPU stress test as CB20 uses AVX 256 (up to AVX 512 depending on CPU Intel only for now) and will heat your CPU up quick

Memory Testing is needed for stability testing especially when OCing RAM. Check out 1st post here:https://www.overclock.net/forum/10-...-ryzen-ddr4-24-7-memory-stability-thread.html

Personally I like to use Mem Test HCl and test to 1200% or higher and also fire up some games after passing Mem Test Hcl as I have had memory pass the test but blue screen out during a gaming load as you learn and go along you will develop your own methodology for stability testing to suit your needs

As for your RGB question I believe if you only set a static color then that will stick if you uninstall the RGB software others can chime in. I leave the software running and have no issues with it


----------



## PatrickE

digi77 said:


> Yes 8pin plug was abit tight had to bend cable before it would fit.
> 
> Have the following in device manager, installed the gigabyte chipset driver and the amd one, I have windows 1909 gigabyte site chipset I think are 1903
> 3 x AMD USB 3.10 eXtensible host controler 1.10 microsoft
> 3 x generic usb
> 1x composite device
> 3 x usb root hub (usb3.0)
> 
> If its the same board then odd you have different USB controllers, I tried both m/board connectors maybe a driver issue as front port works at low speed.


I have the Elite board in a Meshify C case and I get USB3.1 speeds from my front ports (365-390 Mb/s with a Patriot Supersonic Rage Elite USB 3.1 stick). It really sounds to me like some of the lines/contacts dedicated for USB 3 on either the MB/case, or the cable itself are bad or cut. This would downgrade the speeds to USB 2. Try to get your hands on a different cable and give it a try.


----------



## ryouiki

Dannyz said:


> That's interesting to hear, I thought that since this kit was binned to this extent it would play nicely with Ryzen. Had I known I wouldn't have paid a premium for it.


Somewhere in the Crosshair VII hero thread there is a post showing someone running this kit at 3800 on a 3800X I believe, but I was never able to get the same results with any stability (I couldn' even successfully boot in that configuration on the C7H) on either kit I own (they are sequential serial numbers).

I know when I asked in that thread at least one person stated that they start acting funny above 1.43V.

I had none of these problems with the FlareX kit even with 4 DIMMS.


----------



## saint12

decided to install soundblaster zx on the master to test my front headphone jack and it works perfectly fine not sure what the issue could be the onboard jack detection is working for the realtek it knows i plugged my headphones in it just doesn't send audio until i reboot with them plugged in


----------



## egandt

*egandt*



pschorr1123 said:


> I assume you have tried the bios flashback recovery via usb , note that it writes to main bios so be sure main bios dip switch is selected.
> 
> Also try removing CMOS battery for a few minutes
> 
> If that fails then you may be one a the few unlucky people I have seen in this forum that had their Master give up the ghost for no reason. I'd bet its your MB as a result of that
> 
> People that had issues had a low number for their serial but no one knows if that really has anything to do with it since the sample size of dead boards is so small
> 
> That really sucks btw
> 
> EDIT: So from my sticker you can see that my production number is 1860


Mine was 00253 so vert early, I'll end up RMA'ing it.


----------



## saint12

egandt said:


> Mine was 00253 so vert early, I'll end up RMA'ing it.


mine is also early 00293

so is this an issues with the earlier production runs?


----------



## rissie

sakete said:


> Oh, I haven't installed any of those apps yet. It's all usually crapware anyway


Don't install them. I use this https://www.tenforums.com/tutorials...boot-uefi-firmware-settings-windows-10-a.html


----------



## lPanicl

Damn, My Aorus Master is 00378 I'm seeing there might me an issue with earlier boards? I get my 3900x tomorrow morning, What issues should I be on the look out for specifically that might tip me off that there might be an issue? (outside of the board not posting) Also, I heard some of the boards are shipping with dead batteries, can anyone confirm?


----------



## saint12

lPanicl said:


> Damn, My Aorus Master is 00378 I'm seeing there might me an issue with earlier boards? I get my 3900x tomorrow morning, What issues should I be on the look out for specifically that might tip me off that there might be an issue? (outside of the board not posting) Also, I heard some of the boards are shipping with dead batteries, can anyone confirm?


right now things i am dealing with about 1 week of owning it

1) front panel headphones wont work when plugging in unless i reboot or disable re-enable could be a driver issue swapped to my soundblaster zx ports working fine

2) when i turn csm support off and go back into the uefi its slow to switch selected options

3) my hp ex920 nvme is slower then it was with my x99 system and pcie adapter


----------



## hotripper

saint12 said:


> right now things i am dealing with about 1 week of owning it
> 
> 1) front panel headphones wont work when plugging in unless i reboot or disable re-enable could be a driver issue swapped to my soundblaster zx ports working fine
> 
> 2) when i turn csm support off and go back into the uefi its slow to switch selected options
> 
> 3) my hp ex920 nvme is slower then it was with my x99 system and pcie adapter



#1 sounds like drivers, update to latest, I assume you already have. But my wifes Laptop hp jack always did this until i updated them.


#2 I also notice scrolling through bios options is laggy, I just noticed it when having defaults it is faster, thanks for telling me it is csm.


#3 how much slower? Could be a number of things.


----------



## meridius

my board is 0975 and i just bought it maybe 4 weeks ago, did hear that the rev 1.1 would be out at the end of march so it might be worth trying to wait on that one.

I even bought two as when i recived mine amaon reduced it by £40 and would not refund me so i bought it again then sent it stright back on the higher price, dont know why amazon do that as its so much more work. that board was somthing like 0300 so that one when stright back


----------



## meridius

what profile have you all got your cpu fans & case fans set at as its getting to be a pain hering the fasn keep rampping up and down ?

thanks


----------



## pschorr1123

saint12 said:


> mine is also early 00293
> 
> so is this an issues with the earlier production runs?


there are too few samples to know for sure. Others here have low numbers and have no problem so it could have been 1 batch or 1 warehouse. 

There are 3 people or so in this forum that were unlucky and woke up to a dead Master aside from the latest victim. The only thing they had in common was a low number but really it could have been down to anything. I would advise anyone here to wait before hitting the panic button.


----------



## pschorr1123

lPanicl said:


> Damn, My Aorus Master is 00378 I'm seeing there might me an issue with earlier boards? I get my 3900x tomorrow morning, What issues should I be on the look out for specifically that might tip me off that there might be an issue? (outside of the board not posting) Also, I heard some of the boards are shipping with dead batteries, can anyone confirm?


As far as I can recall lurking in this thread since launch only 1 or at most 2 people had weird issues like bios settings being reset for no reason or inability to post that was resolved by new CMOS battery.

As for the board dying it just comes down to really bad luck as the 3 or 4 people in this thread reported all was well then for no reason system would not power on. Out of the 1000s of boards sold statistically it is a very small percentage. Like I mentioned above it's way too early to hit the panic button for now. If more boards start dropping like flies in the upcoming weeks then maybe there will be more info to determine what exactly caused the deaths.


----------



## pschorr1123

meridius said:


> what profile have you all got your cpu fans & case fans set at as its getting to be a pain hering the fasn keep rampping up and down ?
> 
> thanks


Really depends on your setup. Use HWinFO64 to see what temp you CPU gets when doing pretty much nothing but watching a YT video or something then set your fan to ramp up after that temp.

Example my setup the CPU gets 55 degrees doing almost nothing so I have my fans at 20% until 55 then ramp up aggressively however, I have a NH D15 and prefer silence so your needs will be different

If you can get SIV and Smart fan to work within Windows then you will have a much easier time as you can adjust the fans on the fly and be sure to document your fan profile settings once you get them where you want because if you ever update the bios you will have to do all of this all over again


----------



## sakete

pschorr1123 said:


> As far as I can recall lurking in this thread since launch only 1 or at most 2 people had weird issues like bios settings being reset for no reason or inability to post that was resolved by new CMOS battery.
> 
> 
> 
> As for the board dying it just comes down to really bad luck as the 3 or 4 people in this thread reported all was well then for no reason system would not power on. Out of the 1000s of boards sold statistically it is a very small percentage. Like I mentioned above it's way too early to hit the panic button for now. If more boards start dropping like flies in the upcoming weeks then maybe there will be more info to determine what exactly caused the deaths.


I honesty might have to try that next, putting in a new CR2032 battery. Will do that when I'm back home (currently out of town). When I swapped out my PSU for another one it also took forever to post and I had a bios reset. Maybe it's a bad battery. 

What I do like about Gigabyte is that they appear to be at least trying to fix all the issues, and even releasing beta bioses and informal support on forums and such. I don't see Asus doing that  there also isn't any Asus board that offers the right combination of features I'm looking for at a reasonable price. Paying $600 for that Crosshair Formula board is pretty crazy. So that leaves the Master. 

If there is indeed a Rev 1.1 coming out, then it would also be tempting to wait for that one.


----------



## meridius

pschorr1123 said:


> Really depends on your setup. Use HWinFO64 to see what temp you CPU gets when doing pretty much nothing but watching a YT video or something then set your fan to ramp up after that temp.
> 
> Example my setup the CPU gets 55 degrees doing almost nothing so I have my fans at 20% until 55 then ramp up aggressively however, I have a NH D15 and prefer silence so your needs will be different
> 
> If you can get SIV and Smart fan to work within Windows then you will have a much easier time as you can adjust the fans on the fly and be sure to document your fan profile settings once you get them where you want because if you ever update the bios you will have to do all of this all over again


that was a question i was going to ask everytim you update the bios will everything be lost that you set up ?

had a time setting up the network share today so did not get much done as i did not know windows 10 removed homegroup, what a pain in the bum that was as my other systems are still on windows 7 at the moment.


----------



## meridius

sakete said:


> I honesty might have to try that next, putting in a new CR2032 battery. Will do that when I'm back home (currently out of town). When I swapped out my PSU for another one it also took forever to post and I had a bios reset. Maybe it's a bad battery.
> 
> What I do like about Gigabyte is that they appear to be at least trying to fix all the issues, and even releasing beta bioses and informal support on forums and such. I don't see Asus doing that  there also isn't any Asus board that offers the right combination of features I'm looking for at a reasonable price. Paying $600 for that Crosshair Formula board is pretty crazy. So that leaves the Master.
> 
> If there is indeed a Rev 1.1 coming out, then it would also be tempting to wait for that one.


REV 1.1 is adding another port on the motherboard and thats all people know, but not to sure if they will change anything


----------



## FranZe

meridius said:


> what profile have you all got your cpu fans & case fans set at as its getting to be a pain hering the fasn keep rampping up and down ?
> 
> thanks


I'm not that into absolute silence, and i do hear my fans in the case, but its not that noisy in my opinion. I do run all my case fans @ max, and the one fan on Noctua U12A on 1700 rpm. I do have 3 front fans, but as i say they arent that loud im my ears, and they are running @ 2000, 1500 and 1200-1400 rpm. But i've invested in some good fans to. They were more noisy before i changed case. So it all depends on several things  One thing that i do know is that i hear the noise better if i let the fans spinnig up and down all the time. Okay, let me explain better, i'm into silence but still keep very good airflow at the same time. Noctua and Define C does a good job there.


----------



## pschorr1123

sakete said:


> I honesty might have to try that next, putting in a new CR2032 battery. Will do that when I'm back home (currently out of town). When I swapped out my PSU for another one it also took forever to post and I had a bios reset. Maybe it's a bad battery.
> 
> What I do like about Gigabyte is that they appear to be at least trying to fix all the issues, and even releasing beta bioses and informal support on forums and such. I don't see Asus doing that  there also isn't any Asus board that offers the right combination of features I'm looking for at a reasonable price. Paying $600 for that Crosshair Formula board is pretty crazy. So that leaves the Master.
> 
> If there is indeed a Rev 1.1 coming out, then it would also be tempting to wait for that one.


IMO $600 is insane, lol! I really think $369 was pushing it as My X370 board was $200

I've seen a tremendous decline in the ASUS forums ever since Elmor left. He was reporting issues back to bios team and providing betas to test. Amazing the difference 1 individual can make.

Similarly, GB Matt will be missed here

As far as rev 1.1 goes the only difference is the Thunder Bolt header is soldered on the pads. On our boards they scraped TB at last minute but you can still see the solder pads. However, TB seems to be much more useful on a laptop IMO


----------



## pschorr1123

meridius said:


> that was a question i was going to ask everytim you update the bios will everything be lost that you set up ?
> 
> had a time setting up the network share today so did not get much done as i did not know windows 10 removed homegroup, what a pain in the bum that was as my other systems are still on windows 7 at the moment.


It is generally good practice to start settings from scratch when updating bios with a newer AGESA as there are several undocumented changes introduced. Especially if Over Clocking. Good example would be default XMP settings will usually get tightened up on newer AGESA and may cause instability if you have not documented all of your RAM timings

you can set very basic things to a profile and save to a USB drive then load that up


----------



## sakete

pschorr1123 said:


> IMO $600 is insane, lol! I really think $369 was pushing it as My X370 board was $200
> 
> 
> 
> I've seen a tremendous decline in the ASUS forums ever since Elmor left. He was reporting issues back to bios team and providing betas to test. Amazing the difference 1 individual can make.
> 
> 
> 
> Similarly, GB Matt will be missed here
> 
> 
> 
> As far as rev 1.1 goes the only difference is the Thunder Bolt header is soldered on the pads. On our boards they scraped TB at last minute but you can still see the solder pads. However, TB seems to be much more useful on a laptop IMO


Yeah it is. My requirements are 6+ SATA, 2x M.2, 2x USB2, 2x USB3 Gen1, 1x USB3 Gen2.

Most Asus boards either only have 1 USB3 Gen1 header, or have 2 but then no USB3 Gen2. My case has 4x USB3 and 1x USB-C (Gen2) ports in front, and I would gather that most newer cases have those. So it's weird that this combination is only found on Asus' top of the line board, the Crosshair VIII Formula, which costs $600. And yeah that board also has a VRM watercooling block worth probably $100. But I'm not even 100% sure yet I'll go that route since I'm not planning on doing any extreme overclocking (or any at all), so it might be serious overkill.

Anyway, Gigabyte is the only brand in the X570 range that has that combination of features on many of their boards. So that's why I went for Gigabyte.

So people keep talking about this forum being in decline. Where did everyone go? What's the current pc hardware hotspot?


----------



## pschorr1123

sakete said:


> Yeah it is. My requirements are 6+ SATA, 2x M.2, 2x USB2, 2x USB3 Gen1, 1x USB3 Gen2.
> 
> Most Asus boards either only have 1 USB3 Gen1 header, or have 2 but then no USB3 Gen2. My case has 4x USB3 and 1x USB-C (Gen2) ports in front, and I would gather that most newer cases have those. So it's weird that this combination is only found on Asus' top of the line board, the Crosshair VIII Formula, which costs $600. And yeah that board also has a VRM watercooling block worth probably $100. But I'm not even 100% sure yet I'll go that route since I'm not planning on doing any extreme overclocking (or any at all), so it might be serious overkill.
> 
> Anyway, Gigabyte is the only brand in the X570 range that has that combination of features on many of their boards. So that's why I went for Gigabyte.
> 
> So people keep talking about this forum being in decline. Where did everyone go? What's the current pc hardware hotspot?


I honestly couldn't tell you. 

I have only seen people post OC settings and results in the ASUS CH6,7,8 Forums but that slows down shortly after launch. As for the rest of these AM4 forums people usually come here to ask questions or list problems or complaints that they have. I have noticed a lot of new 1st time builders so that's great to see people getting their toes wet on an AMD platform. That would not have been the case 3 years ago. 

You will see a rise in posts whenever a beta bios drops but AGESA updates have been pretty slow and won't pick up until 4000 series drops. i am a firm believer in "If it ain't broke don't fix it" .


----------



## saint12

hotripper said:


> #1 sounds like drivers, update to latest, I assume you already have. But my wifes Laptop hp jack always did this until i updated them.
> 
> #2 I also notice scrolling through bios options is laggy, I just noticed it when having defaults it is faster, thanks for telling me it is csm.
> 
> #3 how much slower? Could be a number of things.



having csm support off causing it to slow down like that could be a bios bug not sure what they do for bug reporting, as for the hp ex920 as ssd 1gib test was getting read 2700 MB/s write 1700 MB/s could be buggy but then i tried crystaldiskmark and got read 3100 write 1700 advertised speed is up to R/3200 W/1800


----------



## meridius

FranZe said:


> I'm not that into absolute silence, and i do hear my fans in the case, but its not that noisy in my opinion. I do run all my case fans @ max, and the one fan on Noctua U12A on 1700 rpm. I do have 3 front fans, but as i say they arent that loud im my ears, and they are running @ 2000, 1500 and 1200-1400 rpm. But i've invested in some good fans to. They were more noisy before i changed case. So it all depends on several things  One thing that i do know is that i hear the noise better if i let the fans spinnig up and down all the time. Okay, let me explain better, i'm into silence but still keep very good airflow at the same time. Noctua and Define C does a good job there.


its not that, i dont mind the fsn ramping up and stopping there or ramping down when its needs to, but i find it does it when the cpu gets spikes at a higher clock and the fans speed up then slow down all withing 20 sec and i dotn realy like that. I might have to see what the cpu spikes at amd set the fans to ramp up from there maybe. but pschorr1123 said he 

Example my setup the CPU gets 55 degrees doing almost nothing so I have my fans at 20% until 55 then ramp up aggressively however, I have a NH D15 and prefer silence so your needs will be different

i wil have to lok into that in the bios


----------



## rastaviper

pschorr1123 said:


> It is generally good practice to start settings from scratch when updating bios with a newer AGESA as there are several undocumented changes introduced. Especially if Over Clocking. Good example would be default XMP settings will usually get tightened up on newer AGESA and may cause instability if you have not documented all of your RAM timings
> 
> 
> 
> you can set very basic things to a profile and save to a USB drive then load that up


How can we save our BIOS settings at a USB?

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


----------



## matthew87

Is there any eta on when a F12 BIOS release will be released officially? 

Been in Beta for months....


----------



## snipernote

matthew87 said:


> Is there any eta on when a F12 BIOS release will be released officially?
> 
> 
> 
> Been in Beta for months....


I am just curious .. but what did the f12b bios fix exactly ? Been on F11 bios so far and i only want them to add pbo support for ryzen 2nd gen cpus and rgb fusion 

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## pschorr1123

rastaviper said:


> How can we save our BIOS settings at a USB?
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk



Sorry I wasn't very clear you can't print out all settings like on ASUS AFAIK but you can save your profiles to USB which is helpful if you do not have manual dual bios dip switches on your board.

On the page where you can save up to 8 profiles there is an option towards the bottom that says save to disk

Hard to see in pic but the text is orange


----------



## digi77

PatrickE said:


> I have the Elite board in a Meshify C case and I get USB3.1 speeds from my front ports (365-390 Mb/s with a Patriot Supersonic Rage Elite USB 3.1 stick). It really sounds to me like some of the lines/contacts dedicated for USB 3 on either the MB/case, or the cable itself are bad or cut. This would downgrade the speeds to USB 2. Try to get your hands on a different cable and give it a try.


Hi, Thanks for your help I have just ordered a lead 20pin to usb to eliminate the case cable and connector let you know how it goes when it turns up in a few days. Thanks


----------



## Medizinmann

snipernote said:


> I am just curious .. but what did the f12b bios fix exactly ?


Memory training has changed again…
I could finally stabilize my RAM OC 4x16 GB at 36x102Mhz.

I am pretty sure some things in XMP – but we don’t have a changelog.
But I guess better memory compatibility will be the main thing.



> Been on F11 bios so far and i only want them to add pbo support for ryzen 2nd gen cpus and rgb fusion
> 
> Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


None of this will happen.

PBO for 2nd Gen Ryzen is AFAIK blocked in AGESA by AMD for any BIOS that supports 3rd Gen Ryzen. Maybe someone can hack it – but Gigabyte won’t for sure...

RGB Fusion support in BIOS AFAIK won’t fit in the flash – one could argue if it could be possible to flip a switch and disable it altogether – but I doubt Gigabyte will to just that.

Greetings,
Medizinmann


----------



## Medizinmann

pschorr1123 said:


> Sorry I wasn't very clear you can't print out all settings like on ASUS AFAIK but you can save your profiles to USB which is helpful if you do not have manual dual bios dip switches on your board.
> 
> On the page where you can save up to 8 profiles there is an option towards the bottom that says save to disk
> 
> Hard to see in pic but the text is orange


But how can I use these with a different/new BIOS-Version?

The BIOS tells me - no - created with different BIOS-Version...and again I have to dial everything by hand with the new BIOS and hopefully won't forget something…

Greetings,
Medizinmann


----------



## snipernote

Medizinmann said:


> Memory training has changed again…
> 
> I could finally stabilize my RAM OC 4x16 GB at 36x102Mhz.
> 
> 
> 
> I am pretty sure some things in XMP – but we don’t have a changelog.
> 
> But I guess better memory compatibility will be the main thing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> None of this will happen.
> 
> 
> 
> PBO for 2nd Gen Ryzen is AFAIK blocked in AGESA by AMD for any BIOS that supports 3rd Gen Ryzen. Maybe someone can hack it – but Gigabyte won’t for sure...
> 
> 
> 
> RGB Fusion support in BIOS AFAIK won’t fit in the flash – one could argue if it could be possible to flip a switch and disable it altogether – but I doubt Gigabyte will to just that.
> 
> 
> 
> Greetings,
> 
> Medizinmann


Can someone hack this bios for us with ryzen gen 2 cpus ? I would really benefit from PBO as my 2700x is with 240mm aio
Motherboard in question is aorus elite wifi

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## saint12

for bios F11 is it normal when you set xmp for vddp to be automatically set to 1000mv under xfr menu?


----------



## rastaviper

pschorr1123 said:


> Sorry I wasn't very clear you can't print out all settings like on ASUS AFAIK but you can save your profiles to USB which is helpful if you do not have manual dual bios dip switches on your board.
> 
> 
> 
> On the page where you can save up to 8 profiles there is an option towards the bottom that says save to disk
> 
> 
> 
> Hard to see in pic but the text is orange


And how to restore it?

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


----------



## bluechris

You cannot restore settings between different bioses.


----------



## pschorr1123

Medizinmann said:


> But how can I use these with a different/new BIOS-Version?
> 
> The BIOS tells me - no - created with different BIOS-Version...and again I have to dial everything by hand with the new BIOS and hopefully won't forget something…
> 
> Greetings,
> Medizinmann


I am sorry I was unaware that the bios did that. I always set everything manually. It worked my my old X370 Taichi board though that bios was a real PIA to work with. 

For example on the 2000 series bios you had 2 modes Asrock and CBS. For optimal performance you needed to run in CBS mode otherwise some settings were simply unavailable but as you know setting ddr4 timings under CBS is a bad idea as some settings are in HEX. So you needed to switch on Asrock mode then load Asrock mode Config or config RAM, save profile then save and reload switch to CBS mode then load CBS config (Failure to do things in that order would result in PBO not working, Bank group swap not working, and RAM not running how you set. Really lame IMO. Oh yeah if you updated the bios then new bugs were introduced while none of the previous ones being addressed. It took them over 1 year to drop a bios that didn't give you reduced Memory throughput performance if running B-die. Man that was a bumpy ride. lol!

Kinda useless feature to save to USB if they won't let you load after updating bios. Unless you really needed more than 8 profiles to have multiple testing setups or something.


----------



## pschorr1123

rastaviper said:


> And how to restore it?
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


It has been brought to my attention that you can't unless you are on the same bios version.

If you are on the same bios version then simply go to load profile then choose load from USB/Disk/HDD (at bottom of list) then select file name

But if your board doesn't have the bios dip switches then you can flash both bios chips to same version then use the USB profile if you get tossed into your other bios to save time of redoing all settings

other than that it's a pretty useless feature unless you want / need more than 8 profiles for testing or something


----------



## HeadlessHorse

Had another intresting bug - on default bios setting only one memory plank(a2) could be seen, plank in b2 just missing. If after that boot in windows - everything alright. If change memory setting(for example, voltage) then other plank also could be seen. Idk what to think anymore. I just hope that AMD and Gigabyte would be more serious with their bios code.


----------



## bluechris

For anyone here trying to bypass things in esxi that are connected to chipset and he is unsuccessful i managed to succeed this with this settings

SVM -> Enable
iommu -> Enable
ACS Enable -> Enable
Enable AER cap -> Enable
Alternative routing -> Enable

The reason for this in my case was that i got an Asus Hyper M2 pcieX16 card where i did put 4xNvme adata 8200 256gb Pro to get 1gb of cache for my storage spaces pool in my windows server 2019 vm.

Now since this card doesn't work x8 that prohibited any card to exist in 2nd pciX16 slot in my PRO motherboard because in all the x570 series if you put anything on 2nd slot then automatically The 1st and 2nd slot work x8.

So i had a nvidia gt710x1 card and a Hpe 440 4gb fwbc raid contoller that has all my disks and i was unable to bypass them because after every reboot esxi 6.7 was saying "pending reboot".
After i enabled the alternative rooting all worked perfectly fine and i managed to passthrough the hpe raid card and the nvidia to the 2019 server vm successfully.
Another thing was the 4 nvme disks where i wasn't able to find them in esxi but they were there with the name "non volatile memory controller". After i passed through all the 4 of them in the server vm the windows show the disks correctly as nvme adata 8200.

I am pretty happy with the end result and tomorrow i will try to passthrough the usb controllers or the sound card as a test.


----------



## Dodgexander

Has anyone had any luck using this board with Pinnacle Ridge CPUs?

I picked up a x570 Aorus Elite open box on Amazon for a good price and I'm pairing it with a Ryzen 5 1600 AF (which is basically a 3% slower than the Ryzen 5 2600) and a Patriot Steel 4400mhz CL19 kit. The other compontents are a Sabrant Rocket PCIe 1TB drive, RTX 2080 and an EVGA modular 650w PSU.

Now I know when I bought the Patriot kit I wouldn't get anywhere near 4400 mhz, even in the future with a Zen 2 CPU...but I actually swapped it out for a Gskill Flare X kit since a deal came on the Patriot afterward for the same price. I am not sure what to expect from my setup, or whether I am doing something wrong.

I've spent so many hours on overclocking now, process of elimination takes ages and I've had to settle for 3200mhz CL15...any lower at all and the board gets stuck on the Aorus logo and doesn't boot in to windows.

I took the steps:

1. Find max CPU OC whilst leaving memory downclocked. Result on stock cooler was a happy 3.95ghz with 1.130v. Full stable overnight.
2. Knock back CPU to stock and test memory. Result was 3400 CL14 using the fast timings in DRAM calculator.

At this point I was pretty happy. Not the best overclock, but acceptable given the limitations of the Zen+ CPU IMC.

But here is where I got confused. Trying to combine CPU and Memory OC turned out to be a mess. No matter what I try I cannot get the board to get past the Aorus logo when I try anything other than 3200mhz CL15 (the boards suggested timings, ironically). CL14 and it posts fine, tries to load the OS on the Aorus screen but then reboots and resets over and over.

I know that anything over 2933mhz on Zen+ is an overclock, but I've seen people on reddit with the same CPU able to clock memory at 3600mhz and higher whilst retaining a high CPU overclock.

I just thought I'd post here because perhaps members owning the same (or similar) boards have any experience or advice? I've tried every advance combination there is using the overclock guides from Reddit and for the DRAM calculator but every time the board posts it hits the Aorus logo and resets if I try any tighter than CL15.

Have I just lost the silicon lottery or does anyone think there could be an issue?

The SOC voltage actually seems to play little part in stability for me at all, I've tried increments between 0.8v all the way to 1.15v and it still doesn't post. The moment I drop to CL15 it works fine.

Could it be because I am using a PCIE SSD? or is it just to be expected with Zen+?


----------



## pschorr1123

Dodgexander said:


> Has anyone had any luck using this board with Pinnacle Ridge CPUs?
> 
> I picked up a x570 Aorus Elite open box on Amazon for a good price and I'm pairing it with a Ryzen 5 1600 AF (which is basically a 3% slower than the Ryzen 5 2600) and a Patriot Steel 4400mhz CL19 kit. The other compontents are a Sabrant Rocket PCIe 1TB drive, RTX 2080 and an EVGA modular 650w PSU.
> 
> Now I know when I bought the Patriot kit I wouldn't get anywhere near 4400 mhz, even in the future with a Zen 2 CPU...but I actually swapped it out for a Gskill Flare X kit since a deal came on the Patriot afterward for the same price. I am not sure what to expect from my setup, or whether I am doing something wrong.
> 
> I've spent so many hours on overclocking now, process of elimination takes ages and I've had to settle for 3200mhz CL15...any lower at all and the board gets stuck on the Aorus logo and doesn't boot in to windows.
> 
> I took the steps:
> 
> 1. Find max CPU OC whilst leaving memory downclocked. Result on stock cooler was a happy 3.95ghz with 1.130v. Full stable overnight.
> 2. Knock back CPU to stock and test memory. Result was 3400 CL14 using the fast timings in DRAM calculator.
> 
> At this point I was pretty happy. Not the best overclock, but acceptable given the limitations of the Zen+ CPU IMC.
> 
> But here is where I got confused. Trying to combine CPU and Memory OC turned out to be a mess. No matter what I try I cannot get the board to get past the Aorus logo when I try anything other than 3200mhz CL15 (the boards suggested timings, ironically). CL14 and it posts fine, tries to load the OS on the Aorus screen but then reboots and resets over and over.
> 
> I know that anything over 2933mhz on Zen+ is an overclock, but I've seen people on reddit with the same CPU able to clock memory at 3600mhz and higher whilst retaining a high CPU overclock.
> 
> I just thought I'd post here because perhaps members owning the same (or similar) boards have any experience or advice? I've tried every advance combination there is using the overclock guides from Reddit and for the DRAM calculator but every time the board posts it hits the Aorus logo and resets if I try any tighter than CL15.
> 
> Have I just lost the silicon lottery or does anyone think there could be an issue?
> 
> The SOC voltage actually seems to play little part in stability for me at all, I've tried increments between 0.8v all the way to 1.15v and it still doesn't post. The moment I drop to CL15 it works fine.
> 
> Could it be because I am using a PCIE SSD? or is it just to be expected with Zen+?




Unfortunately, Zen and Zen+ support on this board or X570 in general is not the best.

Generally with Zen/ Zen+ you have to pick between really high CPU OC or Memory OC. So try to see how it runs with CPU OC knocked down to 3.8

Have you tried different ProcODT, and Cad bus timings? These settings play a huge role in memory OC stability.

Also increasing SOC LLC will help prevent voltage dips, CPU LLC too since OCing 

Could also try enabling Gear Down mode which helps stability when above 3000

Having a nvme or pcie ssd will have no impact on RAM OC or stability.


----------



## Dodgexander

pschorr1123 said:


> Unfortunately, Zen and Zen+ support on this board or X570 in general is not the best.
> 
> Generally with Zen/ Zen+ you have to pick between really high CPU OC or Memory OC. So try to see how it runs with CPU OC knocked down to 3.8
> 
> Have you tried different ProcODT, and Cad bus timings? These settings play a huge role in memory OC stability.
> 
> Also increasing SOC LLC will help prevent voltage dips, CPU LLC too since OCing
> 
> Could also try enabling Gear Down mode which helps stability when above 3000
> 
> Having a nvme or pcie ssd will have no impact on RAM OC or stability.


Thanks for the quick reply.

Actually one of the advantages of creating a baseline OC separate for both RAM and CPU was that I was able to find some interesting results.

I started off with my profile for my RAM OC. 3266mhz CL14 using the fast timings from the calculator and moved CPU multiplier up to x39.5. No luck.

Then I lowered it one by one.

x39, x38, x37, x36 and it still wouldn't boot...but here's the thing 'x36' is the STOCK auto setting. Why the hell wouldn't it boot with this set manually, and when set to automatic it would boot in to windows and show x36 set?

Anyway. I thought I'd start by loosening memory timings. First thing was to enable gear down mode. No luck. Then I tried different Proc ODT values and no luck. Different CAD bus settings, no luck. Whatever I tried I couldn't get the damn thing to get past the Aorus logo. I even resorted to dialing down to 2666mhz memory with the same timings and it wouldn't boot.

So at that point I started from fresh, keeping the CPU OC this time as a baseline and pushing how far the memory could go with VERY loose 20-20-20-40 timings. It wouldn't boot above 3200 with only the primaries set and everything on else on auto.

So I figured, well if it's not going to boot with timings that high above 3200 hz then its probably never going to boot with any tighter timings.

What I will try to do as per your advice is to dial back to x38 multi and with loose timings again try and find where the memory hits its wall frequency!

I have played about with Proc ODT and different RTT resistance settings, together with CAD bus too but I haven't found any patterns. The only thing I can think is when I was testing max memory OC (without CPU raised) I found a value of 60 ohm on PROC ODT helped reduce errors..but it never resulted in complete stability at a high memory but changing it when the CPU was overclocked did nothing.

There are so many damn variables with all these settings, any tips on how to test how useful each setting is other than just trying one setting each time at every single SoC voltage step?


----------



## Gotbytes

Set fan speed constant up till 70c or so , just above normal idle, in the fan profile. , then ramp speed it as temp goes into the 80's 

This prevents the constant up and down of the fan speed


----------



## matthew87

Dodgexander said:


> Now I know when I bought the Patriot kit I wouldn't get anywhere near 4400 mhz, even in the future with a Zen 2 CPU...but I actually swapped it out for a Gskill Flare X kit since a deal came on the Patriot afterward for the same price. I am not sure what to expect from my setup, or whether I am doing something wrong.


So you swapped out compatible low latency memory for unknown C19s?

WHY! 

If anything the Flare X had a higher chance of being able to run at higher speeds given the memory's certified compatibility with Zen/Zen+ and that it's Samsung B die. 



> At this point I was pretty happy. Not the best overclock, but acceptable given the limitations of the Zen+ CPU IMC.


The best i could ever get out of my 1700x was 3333mhz with very tight C13 timings. 

Some Zen and Zen+ chips had really sucky IMCs, my 1700x was one of them. No joke, I would have invested a good 50 hours dedicated to trying to overclock GSkill 3200mhz B Die RAM beyond 3333mhz stable to no avail. In the end i just needed to accept my CPU's IMC sucked and just tighten the timings as best i could. 

Meanwhile, upgraded a Ryzen 3800x and it took me all of 5 minutes to overclock the RAM to 3600mhz C16 and that was also after adding another two sticks for a combined of 4x8GB. Life sucks sometimes.


----------



## meridius

Hi all a few questions

Q1 can anyone tell me why i am not getting the Ryzen power plan in windows 10 ? also why are the chipset drivers out of date on gigabytes website as they are rel 2019/07/05 but on amd website they are rel 1/16/2020

I did install the chispset driver from gigabyte website but after i installed the amd gfx driver 20.2.2 ? as it downgraded the amd gfx to version 19 lite would that matter. i can not see where the chipset driver has been installed as i can not find any info.

Q2 also i ran cinebenchR20 single core i got 4.575 ratio 45.3 to 46.0 but my multi core was 4.050 and 7192 pts , I would of thought it would be more than that like 4.3 or somthing with multi core

Q3, my temp was abot 69c when i ran the test but i need somthing to push the cpu all the time to see what it can do and what temp it can handle, any ideas 

still playing with the fan curve but finding out what the spike is hard to see what the temp jumps to 

thanks


----------



## Dodgexander

matthew87 said:


> So you swapped out compatible low latency memory for unknown C19s?
> 
> WHY!
> 
> If anything the Flare X had a higher chance of being able to run at higher speeds given the memory's certified compatibility with Zen/Zen+ and that it's Samsung B die.


It was a hard decision but the flare x was the same price as the Patriot Steel and clocked a lot lower so I felt it would be better binned going for the same die at 4400mhz.

The Patriot memory I have is the 4400mhz kit and it, like the G-Skill flare x is Samsung B die.



matthew87 said:


> The best i could ever get out of my 1700x was 3333mhz with very tight C13 timings.
> 
> Some Zen and Zen+ chips had really sucky IMCs, my 1700x was one of them. No joke, I would have invested a good 50 hours dedicated to trying to overclock GSkill 3200mhz B Die RAM beyond 3333mhz stable to no avail. In the end i just needed to accept my CPU's IMC sucked and just tighten the timings as best i could.
> 
> Meanwhile, upgraded a Ryzen 3800x and it took me all of 5 minutes to overclock the RAM to 3600mhz C16 and that was also after adding another two sticks for a combined of 4x8GB. Life sucks sometimes.


Well that's the conclusion I'm coming to except I can't get lower than CL15 at 3200. I've tried to tighten timings but this is low as it will go.

The QVL has nothing better than 3200CL16 so maybe it's not so bad.

The 1600AF could be 2600 samples that didn't make the cut so maybe the IMC is just really bad.

Strange thing is I can't boot at all with ram higher than 3200 if I set the CPU multiplier manually. Even tried setting it just now to x28 to try boot with 3400 CL16-20-20-40 but it doesn't boot.

If I set the CPU multiplier back to auto it sets it down to x32 automatically and boots fine. Go figure.

For me most of my time trying advance settings have been completely wasted. It makes no difference right now whether I have proc odt, rtt or cad bus on auto. It also makes no difference if I run the SOC voltage at 1.15v or 0.9v. it's always stable and it never lets me load windows lower than CL15.

Something just doesn't seem right with the motherboard though. How is it booting fine when CPU ratio is on auto and why sometimes is it detecting and running the CPU as 3200mhz, 3400mhz and normally (without ram oc) 3600mhz.

Perhaps Gigabyte need to add proper support for the 1600AF which is a Zen+ part and not the 1600AE which was Zen 1.


----------



## meridius

Gotbytes said:


> Set fan speed constant up till 70c or so , just above normal idle, in the fan profile. , then ramp speed it as temp goes into the 80's
> 
> This prevents the constant up and down of the fan speed


so far i noticed a peak spike to 62c when laoding a program but drops back to about 40c when in windows doing nothing. I have read that some motherboards have a delay for teh fan ramp meaning when you get the spikes the ram does not adjust for 5 sec which stops the fans ramping up, a shame that gigabyte do not offer that on there boards.

I have put my cpu fan curve as 

1 20c 60%
2 40c 60%
3 62c 60%
4 66c 80%
5 70c 100%

fan speed is
60% @ 900rpm
80% @ 1100rpm
100% @ 1300rpm

single 140mm noctua fan, what do you all think ? and do you have the same profile to stop the cpu fans spiking up and down.
what do you all have yours set at ?, the normal profile that gigabyte offer has the fan hit about 90% at 62c which would be about 1100rpm compaired to mine set to 900rpm


----------



## pschorr1123

Dodgexander said:


> Thanks for the quick reply.
> 
> Actually one of the advantages of creating a baseline OC separate for both RAM and CPU was that I was able to find some interesting results.
> 
> I started off with my profile for my RAM OC. 3266mhz CL14 using the fast timings from the calculator and moved CPU multiplier up to x39.5. No luck.
> 
> Then I lowered it one by one.
> 
> x39, x38, x37, x36 and it still wouldn't boot...but here's the thing 'x36' is the STOCK auto setting. Why the hell wouldn't it boot with this set manually, and when set to automatic it would boot in to windows and show x36 set?
> 
> Anyway. I thought I'd start by loosening memory timings. First thing was to enable gear down mode. No luck. Then I tried different Proc ODT values and no luck. Different CAD bus settings, no luck. Whatever I tried I couldn't get the damn thing to get past the Aorus logo. I even resorted to dialing down to 2666mhz memory with the same timings and it wouldn't boot.
> 
> So at that point I started from fresh, keeping the CPU OC this time as a baseline and pushing how far the memory could go with VERY loose 20-20-20-40 timings. It wouldn't boot above 3200 with only the primaries set and everything on else on auto.
> 
> So I figured, well if it's not going to boot with timings that high above 3200 hz then its probably never going to boot with any tighter timings.
> 
> What I will try to do as per your advice is to dial back to x38 multi and with loose timings again try and find where the memory hits its wall frequency!
> 
> I have played about with Proc ODT and different RTT resistance settings, together with CAD bus too but I haven't found any patterns. The only thing I can think is when I was testing max memory OC (without CPU raised) I found a value of 60 ohm on PROC ODT helped reduce errors..but it never resulted in complete stability at a high memory but changing it when the CPU was overclocked did nothing.
> 
> There are so many damn variables with all these settings, any tips on how to test how useful each setting is other than just trying one setting each time at every single SoC voltage step?




You seem to have already done most of the hard work by finding max CPU OC and Ram OC.

Very odd that you can't even post if you touch CPU multiplier manually. Have you documented the values the board chooses for your RAM when only loading XMP and dropping the speed down to 3200? I would note the ProcODT, Cad bus, RTT park and choose the boards XMP values for those settings if different from what you have tried.

Other than that increase LLC (load line calibration) for both SOC and CPU. The settings are buried at the bottom of the tweaker page under VRM settings or something along those lines also can try SOC voltage around 1.15 

You can Google other Zen+ users with GB X570 to see if they have any useful findings. There are not many Zen + users in this forum except for 1 or 2 with an APU and they have had major issues with bugs and what not. I have a bad feeling very little if any Zen+ qualification testing was done with any of these bios versions as they rushed everything out the door for the Ryzen 3000 launch and have been playing whack a mole with bug fixes for 3rd Gen ever since.


----------



## Acertified

*NEW Gigabyte X570 UD*

Has anyone seen the GIGABYTE X570 UD ATX Motherboard? I have never seen this model before.

It is a full size very BASIC ATX board and is cheaper than even the Elite but with certain features removed.

On sale online for only $119.99 for the next 2 days for a Brand New X570 board. Even with a lot of features removed I think it's a good deal for a full size NEW X570 MB.


----------



## pschorr1123

meridius said:


> Hi all a few questions
> 
> Q1 can anyone tell me why i am not getting the Ryzen power plan in windows 10 ? also why are the chipset drivers out of date on gigabytes website as they are rel 2019/07/05 but on amd website they are rel 1/16/2020
> 
> I did install the chispset driver from gigabyte website but after i installed the amd gfx driver 20.2.2 ? as it downgraded the amd gfx to version 19 lite would that matter. i can not see where the chipset driver has been installed as i can not find any info.
> 
> Q2 also i ran cinebenchR20 single core i got 4.575 ratio 45.3 to 46.0 but my multi core was 4.050 and 7192 pts , I would of thought it would be more than that like 4.3 or somthing with multi core
> 
> Q3, my temp was abot 69c when i ran the test but i need somthing to push the cpu all the time to see what it can do and what temp it can handle, any ideas
> 
> still playing with the fan curve but finding out what the spike is hard to see what the temp jumps to
> 
> thanks


1. Always get Chipset drivers directly from AMD's site.
a. download latest Chipset driver from AMD then go to C: drive and delete the AMD folder (this is where AMD drivers unzip all temp files to) to get rid of anything that may bork your installation
then install latest driver after installation restart system and see if you have the Ryzen Power Plan under Power Settings in the Windows control panel. It should be there as it is part of the chipset driver package
b. You can verify AMD Chipset driver is installed by going to control panel, add remove programs it should appear in the list

2. With 3000 series CPUs scores matter way more than measured clocks. If your score was super low then you would have an issue. CB20 uses AVX 256 which is very intensive and puts a lot of stress on the CPU. 4.0-4.1 all core is really good especially for an AVX workload.

3. If you want to stress test CPU you can try Prime 95 or AIDA64. Both will place a torture test on your CPU so you can adjust fans just note that nothing you will do in daily use will ever push the CPU that hard so these results should be used as a "worst case scenario"
you can also try rendering with Blender and encoding with handbrake. You can also just look up CPU reviews from major outlets and run the tests that they use


----------



## bluechris

Acertified said:


> Has anyone seen the GIGABYTE X570 UD ATX Motherboard? I have never seen this model before.
> 
> It is a full size very BASIC ATX board and is cheaper than even the Elite but with certain features removed.
> 
> On sale online for only $119.99 for the next 2 days for a Brand New X570 board. Even with a lot of features removed I think it's a good deal for a full size NEW X570 MB.


Seem decent. From the specs in GB Site only the 1st PCI slot is connected to the CPU directly and all the others are in Chipset. To me this is not biggy since most people use a GFX card on 1st slot and call it a day. Other difference is that the Lan Card is Realtek which is not something crucial and 4 fan headers which again is not something crucial.

Nice move from GB to bring up a cheap x570 and i think its perfect for a 2nd pc i want to build with a 3200G that i have in hand.


----------



## meridius

pschorr1123 said:


> 1. Always get Chipset drivers directly from AMD's site.
> a. download latest Chipset driver from AMD then go to C: drive and delete the AMD folder (this is where AMD drivers unzip all temp files to) to get rid of anything that may bork your installation
> then install latest driver after installation restart system and see if you have the Ryzen Power Plan under Power Settings in the Windows control panel. It should be there as it is part of the chipset driver package
> b. You can verify AMD Chipset driver is installed by going to control panel, add remove programs it should appear in the list
> 
> 2. With 3000 series CPUs scores matter way more than measured clocks. If your score was super low then you would have an issue. CB20 uses AVX 256 which is very intensive and puts a lot of stress on the CPU. 4.0-4.1 all core is really good especially for an AVX workload.
> 
> 3. If you want to stress test CPU you can try Prime 95 or AIDA64. Both will place a torture test on your CPU so you can adjust fans just note that nothing you will do in daily use will ever push the CPU that hard so these results should be used as a "worst case scenario"
> you can also try rendering with Blender and encoding with handbrake. You can also just look up CPU reviews from major outlets and run the tests that they use


thanks mate, I just want to stress the cpu to get it hot as i can to see how the fan and HS are doing, to see if it can keep it under control.

the motherboard AMD chipset driver from gigabyte must be 2 drivers the graphics card if you have and and the chipset ? Yep it has not installed been reading that if you install the gfx driver from amd before the motherboard chipset driver from gigabyte it will just install the older driver and not bother with the rest.

supprised gigabyte are that far behind

so i am getting 
cinebenchR20 single core i got 4.575 
multi core was 4.050
7192 pts

so thats ok ?


installed the chipset driver and now its there in the power plan, what is the best option to select in there ? as there is AMD balanced and amd High performance, so much to learn i dont even know what each options does.

I am sure before i put the chipset driver in my clocks idle where 2.200 and now there 3.725 with the chipset driver. not sure what high performace does. i i take a guess i think it makes one core (4.400) boost up to max clocks wheres balanced keeps all the cores the same 3.725 is that right ?

what do you select for that option.


----------



## Acertified

bluechris said:


> Seem decent. From the specs in GB Site only the 1st PCI slot is connected to the CPU directly and all the others are in Chipset. To me this is not biggy since most people use a GFX card on 1st slot and call it a day. Other difference is that the Lan Card is Realtek which is not something crucial and 4 fan headers which again is not something crucial.
> 
> Nice move from GB to bring up a cheap x570 and i think its perfect for a 2nd pc i want to build with a 3200G that i have in hand.
> Giigabyte X570 UD for $119.99


I agree. I am seriously considering this board for a cheap way to get a 2nd PC upgraded to the X570 platform.


----------



## briank

*Sick of per CCX overclocking (or Gigabyte BIOS)*

I had written off per CCX overclocking a while ago because I couldn't ever get my machine to boot even with a low (3.5GHz) fixed frequency.

Anyway, having gotten as far as I could with PBO, I decided to take another look at per-CCX overclocking today. I was thinking maybe I wasn't being aggressive enough with LLC and voltage. So I went right to Turbo LLC, using Vcore set to "Normal" and using DVID offet to hit target Vcore.

After playing around I managed to get a 4.45/4.45/4.30/4.30 OC stable with DVID Offset = +0.156. This is with Turbo LLC. When running CB20, Vcore (SVI2 TFN) was reading 1.225V.

So far so good. Compared to PBO, my voltage is down 50mV and my Cinebench score is 300 points higher and finally above 10,000, and I haven't even touched memory yet (still running 2133MHz). Great!

Turbo LLC worried me as being too agressive so I tried High LLC. I raised DVID to +0.168 and still was stable. Vcore measured (SVI2 TFN) was 1.205V. 

At this point I declared success and backed off the OC slightly to 4.4/4.4/4.25/4.25 and upped DVID to +0.175 to ensure I had some margin and was stable. I ran lots of benches for a few hours, rebooted the machine a few times. 

Everythings great, I'm very excited I've finally figured per-CCX OC out. WRONG!

Now I dare try to OC my memory. My PBO stable 3733CL16 settings didn't post. I tried backing them off to 3600CL16. Nope. How about XMP (which is 3200CL14)? Nope. All these settings work with PBO. I even dropped the clock speed to 4.0GHz all core and cranked up the DVID to +0.21. NO FRICKIN POST!!

I finally give up. I'll just load my profile for the per-CCX 4.4/4.4/4.25/4.25 overclock with 2133MHz default memory. Now it fails to post. Repeated tries. I even reflashed both BIOS images and did a clear CMOS jumper. It still won't post with my pre-CCX settings that worked so well! 

I am so frustrated. This has been my experience with this damn motherboard and CPU not just with manual OC but PBO and memory settings too.

Any ideas on what the hell happened? Why do things "degrade" and old settings no longer post?


----------



## Dodgexander

briank said:


> I had written off per CCX overclocking a while ago because I couldn't ever get my machine to boot even with a low (3.5GHz) fixed frequency.
> 
> Anyway, having gotten as far as I could with PBO, I decided to take another look at per-CCX overclocking today. I was thinking maybe I wasn't being aggressive enough with LLC and voltage. So I went right to Turbo LLC, using Vcore set to "Normal" and using DVID offet to hit target Vcore.
> 
> After playing around I managed to get a 4.45/4.45/4.30/4.30 OC stable with DVID Offset = +0.156. This is with Turbo LLC. When running CB20, Vcore (SVI2 TFN) was reading 1.225V.
> 
> So far so good. Compared to PBO, my voltage is down 50mV and my Cinebench score is 300 points higher and finally above 10,000, and I haven't even touched memory yet (still running 2133MHz). Great!
> 
> Turbo LLC worried me as being too agressive so I tried High LLC. I raised DVID to +0.168 and still was stable. Vcore measured (SVI2 TFN) was 1.205V.
> 
> At this point I declared success and backed off the OC slightly to 4.4/4.4/4.25/4.25 and upped DVID to +0.175 to ensure I had some margin and was stable. I ran lots of benches for a few hours, rebooted the machine a few times.
> 
> Everythings great, I'm very excited I've finally figured per-CCX OC out. WRONG!
> 
> Now I dare try to OC my memory. My PBO stable 3733CL16 settings didn't post. I tried backing them off to 3600CL16. Nope. How about XMP (which is 3200CL14)? Nope. All these settings work with PBO. I even dropped the clock speed to 4.0GHz all core and cranked up the DVID to +0.21. NO FRICKIN POST!!
> 
> I finally give up. I'll just load my profile for the per-CCX 4.4/4.4/4.25/4.25 overclock with 2133MHz default memory. Now it fails to post. Repeated tries. I even reflashed both BIOS images and did a clear CMOS jumper. It still won't post with my pre-CCX settings that worked so well!
> 
> I am so frustrated. This has been my experience with this damn motherboard and CPU not just with manual OC but PBO and memory settings too.
> 
> Any ideas on what the hell happened? Why do things "degrade" and old settings no longer post?


This has generally been similar for me too. Perhaps start from square one and test each memory frequency one by one while leaving only primary ram settings set with high timings.

Also it's worth saving each profile you make just to load back and double check any settings you've missed. Sometimes I'll think I have the same memory settings from a working config but actually something will be different.

I agree with this board though. I'm a long time Gigabyte user and I really thought by now their boards would be over the intermittent bios resets, especially from cold starts or even worse, a power cut.

These kind of problems are exactly the same as I saw 10 years ago.


----------



## Acertified

*Gugabyte X570 UD*

If anyone wants to get the Motherboard for only $119.99 + tax use the Coupon Code EMCDEDF29 at the following link...
https://www.newegg.com/gigabyte-x570-ud/p/N82E16813145168


----------



## Medizinmann

pschorr1123 said:


> I am sorry I was unaware that the bios did that. I always set everything manually. It worked my my old X370 Taichi board though that bios was a real PIA to work with.
> 
> For example on the 2000 series bios you had 2 modes Asrock and CBS. For optimal performance you needed to run in CBS mode otherwise some settings were simply unavailable but as you know setting ddr4 timings under CBS is a bad idea as some settings are in HEX. So you needed to switch on Asrock mode then load Asrock mode Config or config RAM, save profile then save and reload switch to CBS mode then load CBS config (Failure to do things in that order would result in PBO not working, Bank group swap not working, and RAM not running how you set. Really lame IMO. Oh yeah if you updated the bios then new bugs were introduced while none of the previous ones being addressed. It took them over 1 year to drop a bios that didn't give you reduced Memory throughput performance if running B-die. Man that was a bumpy ride. lol!


Sounds like it - seems that BIOSes got better.



> Kinda useless feature to save to USB if they won't let you load after updating bios. Unless you really needed more than 8 profiles to have multiple testing setups or something.


Well - yes - a little annoying - you always have to dial everything by hand again with any new version.

And yes I use it since I used when testing as I got over 10 presets in the end - now cut down to 4...

And it is handy whenever the board decides to boot into backup BIOS and you don’t have access to your settings otherwise – obviously works of course only if backup and main BIOS are same version – but after a few hiccups I take care of that…

Greetings,
Medizinmann


----------



## Medizinmann

snipernote said:


> Can someone hack this bios for us with ryzen gen 2 cpus ? I would really benefit from PBO as my 2700x is with 240mm aio
> Motherboard in question is aorus elite wifi
> 
> Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


I don't know. I can't. 

The thread for things like that would be this…
https://www.overclock.net/forum/11-...yzen-bios-mods-how-update-bios-correctly.html

But is about older b350/x370/x470 boards…

Greetings,
Medizinmann


----------



## Medizinmann

meridius said:


> thanks mate, I just want to stress the cpu to get it hot as i can to see how the fan and HS are doing, to see if it can keep it under control.
> 
> the motherboard AMD chipset driver from gigabyte must be 2 drivers the graphics card if you have and and the chipset ? Yep it has not installed been reading that if you install the gfx driver from amd before the motherboard chipset driver from gigabyte it will just install the older driver and not bother with the rest.
> 
> supprised gigabyte are that far behind


It's more like they don't care and "it ain't broke - don't fix it" - but sometimes it is broken by the way…

They just didn't do internal testing with new drivers and therefore don't include them on their Homepage...

Most of the drivers are far behind – naming 10GB-Lan drivers, Chipset etc. - for some reason Intel drives for 1GBLan etc. are fairly recent. I think it has to do with Win 10 1909 support that was needed – but the rest….



> so i am getting
> cinebenchR20 single core i got 4.575
> multi core was 4.050
> 7192 pts
> 
> so thats ok ?


Sounds okay - if you disable most Software in backround you should go up to 7400-7500 Points...



> installed the chipset driver and now its there in the power plan, what is the best option to select in there ? as there is AMD balanced and amd High performance, so much to learn i dont even know what each options does.
> 
> I am sure before i put the chipset driver in my clocks idle where 2.200 and now there 3.725 with the chipset driver. not sure what high performace does. i i take a guess i think it makes one core (4.400) boost up to max clocks wheres balanced keeps all the cores the same 3.725 is that right ?
> 
> what do you select for that option.


I use High Performance plan.

Greetings,
Medizinmann


----------



## ManniX-ITA

meridius said:


> so far i noticed a peak spike to 62c when laoding a program but drops back to about 40c when in windows doing nothing. I have read that some motherboards have a delay for teh fan ramp meaning when you get the spikes the ram does not adjust for 5 sec which stops the fans ramping up, a shame that gigabyte do not offer that on there boards.
> 
> I have put my cpu fan curve as
> 
> 1 20c 60%
> 2 40c 60%
> 3 62c 60%
> 4 66c 80%
> 5 70c 100%
> 
> fan speed is
> 60% @ 900rpm
> 80% @ 1100rpm
> 100% @ 1300rpm
> 
> single 140mm noctua fan, what do you all think ? and do you have the same profile to stop the cpu fans spiking up and down.
> what do you all have yours set at ?, the normal profile that gigabyte offer has the fan hit about 90% at 62c which would be about 1100rpm compaired to mine set to 900rpm


Pretty sure the "temperature interval" (default set as 3) in fan menu (bottom left window) from the Smart Fan section is the temp hysteresis.
If you just want to avoid too frequent spiking try raising it to 5 or 6.


----------



## FranZe

ManniX-ITA said:


> Pretty sure the "temperature interval" (default set as 3) in fan menu (bottom left window) from the Smart Fan section is the temp hysteresis.
> If you just want to avoid too frequent spiking try raising it to 5 or 6.


Thats hard on master, it only has 0, 1, 2 and 3


----------



## rissie

briank said:


> I had written off per CCX overclocking a while ago because I couldn't ever get my machine to boot even with a low (3.5GHz) fixed frequency.
> 
> Anyway, having gotten as far as I could with PBO, I decided to take another look at per-CCX overclocking today. I was thinking maybe I wasn't being aggressive enough with LLC and voltage. So I went right to Turbo LLC, using Vcore set to "Normal" and using DVID offet to hit target Vcore.
> 
> After playing around I managed to get a 4.45/4.45/4.30/4.30 OC stable with DVID Offset = +0.156. This is with Turbo LLC. When running CB20, Vcore (SVI2 TFN) was reading 1.225V.
> 
> So far so good. Compared to PBO, my voltage is down 50mV and my Cinebench score is 300 points higher and finally above 10,000, and I haven't even touched memory yet (still running 2133MHz). Great!
> 
> Turbo LLC worried me as being too agressive so I tried High LLC. I raised DVID to +0.168 and still was stable. Vcore measured (SVI2 TFN) was 1.205V.
> 
> At this point I declared success and backed off the OC slightly to 4.4/4.4/4.25/4.25 and upped DVID to +0.175 to ensure I had some margin and was stable. I ran lots of benches for a few hours, rebooted the machine a few times.
> 
> Everythings great, I'm very excited I've finally figured per-CCX OC out. WRONG!
> 
> Now I dare try to OC my memory. My PBO stable 3733CL16 settings didn't post. I tried backing them off to 3600CL16. Nope. How about XMP (which is 3200CL14)? Nope. All these settings work with PBO. I even dropped the clock speed to 4.0GHz all core and cranked up the DVID to +0.21. NO FRICKIN POST!!
> 
> I finally give up. I'll just load my profile for the per-CCX 4.4/4.4/4.25/4.25 overclock with 2133MHz default memory. Now it fails to post. Repeated tries. I even reflashed both BIOS images and did a clear CMOS jumper. It still won't post with my pre-CCX settings that worked so well!
> 
> I am so frustrated. This has been my experience with this damn motherboard and CPU not just with manual OC but PBO and memory settings too.
> 
> Any ideas on what the hell happened? Why do things "degrade" and old settings no longer post?


Try low LLC with higher offset for per ccx overclock. I put +0.22? (can't rem off hand) but LLC is set to low. I get 1.279V at load which is what my Vcore is with stock vcore and PBO. It's easier to post with a higher initial Vcore - the difference between changing clocks in RM. 

Edit: I stated it before, but the quickest test for stability is multiple runs of AIDA64 FP64 test consecutively.


----------



## pschorr1123

meridius said:


> thanks mate, I just want to stress the cpu to get it hot as i can to see how the fan and HS are doing, to see if it can keep it under control.
> 
> the motherboard AMD chipset driver from gigabyte must be 2 drivers the graphics card if you have and and the chipset ? Yep it has not installed been reading that if you install the gfx driver from amd before the motherboard chipset driver from gigabyte it will just install the older driver and not bother with the rest.
> 
> supprised gigabyte are that far behind
> 
> so i am getting
> cinebenchR20 single core i got 4.575
> multi core was 4.050
> 7192 pts
> 
> so thats ok ?
> 
> 
> installed the chipset driver and now its there in the power plan, what is the best option to select in there ? as there is AMD balanced and amd High performance, so much to learn i dont even know what each options does.
> 
> I am sure before i put the chipset driver in my clocks idle where 2.200 and now there 3.725 with the chipset driver. not sure what high performace does. i i take a guess i think it makes one core (4.400) boost up to max clocks wheres balanced keeps all the cores the same 3.725 is that right ?
> 
> what do you select for that option.


What are your CB20 Single Score?

Example 3900x should be CB20 7000-7100 multii while Single cb20 should be around 509. 
Ryzen 3000 changes its speeds up to 1000 times per second while most polling software no where near that so it's unlikely the software will accurately report the 1/1000th of a second your chip hits 4.6ish. If you would have built your system back in July then you would know more about the issues that I'm talking about. IMO you were very smart to wait several months while all of the teething issues got sorted out.

As for the Chipset driver and power plan. Most users get by with the AMD balanced plan as that offers the best performance with moderate power savings. 
AMD High performance will keep the cpu at 100% maximum speed with no idling or power savings what so ever. Useful if you want to show off higher benchmark scores. Really comes down to your own personal preferences.


Also note most software can't properly see Ryzen 3000s sleeping cores and will report that last known frequency reported before the core went to sleep. Remember the cores can change states up to 1000 times per second. You can use Ryzen Master as that is the only software right now that can see the sleeping cores and can report accurate vcore as far as I know. Murmak the author of HWiNFO64 has been working very hard on getting full Ryzen 3000 support perhaps others can chime in on what they use.

Also do not use multiple reporting software at the same time to avoid issues.

EDIT: I see that you posted your CB20 score my caffeine hasn't kicked in yet. What is your Single score?


----------



## briank

rissie said:


> Try low LLC with higher offset for per ccx overclock. I put +0.22? (can't rem off hand) but LLC is set to low. I get 1.279V at load which is what my Vcore is with stock vcore and PBO. It's easier to post with a higher initial Vcore - the difference between changing clocks in RM.
> 
> Edit: I stated it before, but the quickest test for stability is multiple runs of AIDA64 FP64 test consecutively.


Thank you very much, I'll try that.

Does the free version of AIDA64 support this test? I looked into AIDA but it was kinda pricey. I don't build new machines that often...


----------



## bigcid10

Medizinmann said:


> Sounds like it - seems that BIOSes got better.
> 
> 
> 
> Well - yes - a little annoying - you always have to dial everything by hand again with any new version.
> 
> And yes I use it since I used when testing as I got over 10 presets in the end - now cut down to 4...
> 
> And it is handy whenever the board decides to boot into backup BIOS and you don’t have access to your settings otherwise – obviously works of course only if backup and main BIOS are same version – but after a few hiccups I take care of that…
> 
> Greetings,
> Medizinmann


I just save the whole bios (setting and all) to a flash drive 
that way if I have to reflash ,it's already set up


----------



## Medizinmann

bigcid10 said:


> I just save the whole bios (setting and all) to a flash drive
> that way if I have to reflash ,it's already set up


It isn't about a reflash - never had to do it.

It is just the BIOS/board failing with some OC at some point for some reason (memory training?) and rebooting in backup-BIOS - happens sometimes with no apparent reasion - and then no access to my previous settings in BIOS anymore - as they are saved in main...when main and backup BIOS are the same version - I just load the settings from USB and voila - we go again…

I am sure one could throw a dip-switch on the mobo - but it is a hassle to reach their - so just boot up load settings - and I am good to go again.

I had an experience last Sunday that might be an explanation of this behaviour though...
I booted (cold boot) and got in to BIOS and saw that the board was running at 113,94 MHz BCLK and therefore a RAM OC of 4102Mhz and CPU-OC of 4330 MHz Allcore – no wonder the system crashes when something like this happens – and I never put in those numbers for sure…strange bug. :headscrat:thinking:

Greetings,
Medizinmann


----------



## FranZe

bigcid10 said:


> I just save the whole bios (setting and all) to a flash drive
> that way if I have to reflash ,it's already set up



Same as me  I've bios, profiles and screen shots of bios setting on a flash drive. I havent used the profiles saving option in bios, just the flash drive. What happends with the saved profiles in the bios if it resets? Flash drive it is


----------



## ManniX-ITA

FranZe said:


> Thats hard on master, it only has 0, 1, 2 and 3


Oh well, I never changed it, good to know 

Seems we found something else for GB to improve, wider range for the hysteresis.


----------



## pschorr1123

Medizinmann said:


> It isn't about a reflash - never had to do it.
> 
> It is just the BIOS/board failing with some OC at some point for some reason (memory training?) and rebooting in backup-BIOS - happens sometimes with no apparent reasion - and then no access to my previous settings in BIOS anymore - as they are saved in main...when main and backup BIOS are the same version - I just load the settings from USB and voila - we go again…
> 
> I am sure one could throw a dip-switch on the mobo - but it is a hassle to reach their - so just boot up load settings - and I am good to go again.
> 
> I had an experience last Sunday that might be an explanation of this behaviour though...
> I booted (cold boot) and got in to BIOS and saw that the board was running at 113,94 MHz BCLK and therefore a RAM OC of 4102Mhz and CPU-OC of 4330 MHz Allcore – no wonder the system crashes when something like this happens – and I never put in those numbers for sure…strange bug. :headscrat:thinking:
> 
> Greetings,
> Medizinmann



Funny you mention the 118 bclk bug. That happened to me once when I was trying to get 3800MTS/ 1900 IF. I was pretty disgusted and decided I was not going to bother and just reverted to 3600 cl 16/ 1800 after clearing CMOS.
I'm lucky having such a high bclk didn't corrupt my NVME drives

Hopefully, future launches will be beta tested on real hardware 

Now that GB MAtt is gone no one is taking bugs listed here back to bios development team.


----------



## egandt

*egandt*



pschorr1123 said:


> I assume you have tried the bios flashback recovery via usb , note that it writes to main bios so be sure main bios dip switch is selected.
> 
> Also try removing CMOS battery for a few minutes
> 
> If that fails then you may be one a the few unlucky people I have seen in this forum that had their Master give up the ghost for no reason. I'd bet its your MB as a result of that
> 
> People that had issues had a low number for their serial but no one knows if that really has anything to do with it since the sample size of dead boards is so small
> 
> That really sucks btw
> 
> EDIT: So from my sticker you can see that my production number is 1860


I replaced the MB Microscenter Warranty and it was the root cause new boot starts up as it is suppose to, to a point, I'm such with code AA on the MB, oddly this happens after I hear the beep that it has booted, so that has me confused. Luckily (NOT) code AA is not covered in the manual


ERIC


----------



## pschorr1123

egandt said:


> I replaced the MB Microscenter Warranty and it was the root cause new boot starts up as it is suppose to, to a point, I'm such with code AA on the MB, oddly this happens after I hear the beep that it has booted, so that has me confused. Luckily (NOT) code AA is not covered in the manual
> 
> 
> ERIC


So you got another board from Micro Center and are getting AA code?

AA - System has transitioned into ACPI mode. Interrupt controller is in APIC mode

is is from a list of AMI Debug Codes found at Level1 here:https://forum.level1techs.com/t/list-of-dr-debug-bios-codes/114364


Hopefully, this list may help you. Note After my system boots up I get random codes on my Debug LED that will stay constant until next boot. I can't recall if AA was ever 1 of them as I don't pay too much attention. The codes are really only useful if it fails to post.

I hope you have better luck


----------



## FranZe

egandt said:


> I replaced the MB Microscenter Warranty and it was the root cause new boot starts up as it is suppose to, to a point, I'm such with code AA on the MB, oddly this happens after I hear the beep that it has booted, so that has me confused. Luckily (NOT) code AA is not covered in the manual
> 
> 
> ERIC


If you turn your psu off and on i think you will boot with AA code. If you reset the computer it shows "normal". I asked about the same for a while back. You dont get the AA code if you restarts? You dont have any other issues?


----------



## egandt

*egandt*



FranZe said:


> If you turn your psu off and on i think you will boot with AA code. If you reset the computer it shows "normal". I asked about the same for a while back. You dont get the AA code if you restarts? You dont have any other issues?


Problem was the stupid monitor I'm using (old one), AA actually was booted in windows, but it would not display Video, dragged down a newer one with an HDMI connection and poof it was working, really annoying that waste of time.

ERIC


----------



## pschorr1123

egandt said:


> Problem was the stupid monitor I'm using (old one), AA actually was booted in windows, but it would not display Video, dragged down a newer one with an HDMI connection and poof it was working, really annoying that waste of time.
> 
> ERIC


Glad to hear all is well


----------



## lPanicl

Not sure if this is a known issue with most boards or what. But If your main monitor is plugged in via HDMI you can't boot into the BIOS. 
It will freeze/Hang at the Splash screen. You can boot into windows fine you just can't get into the BIOS.
Had 2 other friends confirm this. DP and DVI work fine.


----------



## Dodgexander

pschorr1123 said:


> Very odd that you can't even post if you touch CPU multiplier manually. Have you documented the values the board chooses for your RAM when only loading XMP and dropping the speed down to 3200? I would note the ProcODT, Cad bus, RTT park and choose the boards XMP values for those settings if different from what you have tried.


Do you know another program to read the info? These results seem strange:









Cad bus settings of 120ohms? Jeez I thought it was suggested to set them between 20, 24, 30 etc, not 120! ...and no proc ODT value at all.



pschorr1123 said:


> Other than that increase LLC (load line calibration) for both SOC and CPU. The settings are buried at the bottom of the tweaker page under VRM settings or something along those lines also can try SOC voltage around 1.15
> 
> You can Google other Zen+ users with GB X570 to see if they have any useful findings. There are not many Zen + users in this forum except for 1 or 2 with an APU and they have had major issues with bugs and what not. I have a bad feeling very little if any Zen+ qualification testing was done with any of these bios versions as they rushed everything out the door for the Ryzen 3000 launch and have been playing whack a mole with bug fixes for 3rd Gen ever since.


Thanks.

I already tried using SoC LLC on Turbo and it doesn't seem to help. Like you say finding other info from people with similar setups is hard, everyone is running a 4 series board or Zen 2 on an x570.

I'm beginning to regret purchasing a Zen+ part and wish I would have just waited to afford Zen 2.

EDIT*
Here's the HWInfo showing the supposed supported timings at each frequency:









3200 CL11 is supported yet I can't get passed CL15.

EDIT#2

Rebooted and set CAD bus, RTT and Proc ODT manually and the Ryzen Timing Checker still shows them the same.

EDIT#3 I found the official Ryzen master app shows Proc ODT but not CAD termination settings. I think it shows less info on Zen+ to Zen2.

EDIT#4 I loaded my tuned memory OC profile with stock on Auto and something is seriously wrong. CPUz shows frequency rapidly jumping from 3000mhz to the boost of 3700mhz. The correct base frequency is 3200 boosting to 3700. I know it normally jumps, but not rapidly like this and it should jump between all core (3200) to boost clock (3700)..and perhaps all core boost (3400) inbetween.


----------



## Lioneluk

*New build. is it bios or faulty HW?*

Hi all, Sorry i've tried to go over the thread and tried several techniques to get my new build upto base settings but i'm frustrated after a week of tinkering.

Specs below but the main issue is that i cannot boot into windows 10 unless i underclock the CPU. it just reboots prior to password screen. 

AMD Ryzen 3600
Aorus Elite x570
Corsair CSSD-F240GBMP510 Force Series MP510 240 GB
Corsair CMK16GX4M2B3200C16 Vengeance LPX 16 GB
Corsair 650w PSU
win 10 64bit
Geforce GTX970 4gb (my next upgrade once stable)

Things i've tried:-
-Replaced thermal paste on stock cooler
-Purchased a new 550w PSU (same issue)
-Under clock anything below 2.8 ghz system seems stable.
-Increased voltage upto 1.45v &i can increase speeds however cannot keep stable over 3.3ghz however this comes at a cost of 70+ degrees 
-tinkered with several settings listed in this thread . turned things to manual one at a time. 

Main question is , is it settings or faulty HW?

Do i go down a faulty componant route? however i have hope as theres other people in the same boat ☺
unsure even what componant would be faulty as this point.

Really appreciate the help 


.


----------



## pschorr1123

Dodgexander said:


> Do you know another program to read the info? These results seem strange:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cad bus settings of 120ohms? Jeez I thought it was suggested to set them between 20, 24, 30 etc, not 120! ...and no proc ODT value at all.
> 
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> I already tried using SoC LLC on Turbo and it doesn't seem to help. Like you say finding other info from people with similar setups is hard, everyone is running a 4 series board or Zen 2 on an x570.
> 
> I'm beginning to regret purchasing a Zen+ part and wish I would have just waited to afford Zen 2.
> 
> EDIT*
> Here's the HWInfo showing the supposed supported timings at each frequency:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3200 CL11 is supported yet I can't get passed CL15.
> 
> EDIT#2
> 
> Rebooted and set CAD bus, RTT and Proc ODT manually and the Ryzen Timing Checker still shows them the same.
> 
> EDIT#3 I found the official Ryzen master app shows Proc ODT but not CAD termination settings. I think it shows less info on Zen+ to Zen2.
> 
> EDIT#4 I loaded my tuned memory OC profile with stock on Auto and something is seriously wrong. CPUz shows frequency rapidly jumping from 3000mhz to the boost of 3700mhz. The correct base frequency is 3200 boosting to 3700. I know it normally jumps, but not rapidly like this and it should jump between all core (3200) to boost clock (3700)..and perhaps all core boost (3400) inbetween.


You need to use Ryzen Master now to see all RAM timings. Can you post a RM screen shot once you get all of that sorted? I feel RTC is reporting wrong values because the author stopped supporting it a long time ago. Problem was that AMD has a propritary way of reading values so the author was able to work around that but he had to spend several hours rewriting the program every single AGESA change

The jumping around you see is the system trying to idle Zen 1 has several pstates with the lowest around 2200. This is normal if idle not doing anything on the CPU. HwiNFO 64 is a better tool for reporting clocks.

EDIT just noticed your GIF. That is totally normal. If you wanted the CPU to have no power savings or run 100% you can choose AMD High Performance Power Plan but Ryzen 3000 actually puts the cores to sleep if idle


----------



## pschorr1123

Lioneluk said:


> Hi all, Sorry i've tried to go over the thread and tried several techniques to get my new build upto base settings but i'm frustrated after a week of tinkering.
> 
> Specs below but the main issue is that i cannot boot into windows 10 unless i underclock the CPU. it just reboots prior to password screen.
> 
> AMD Ryzen 3600
> Aorus Elite x570
> Corsair CSSD-F240GBMP510 Force Series MP510 240 GB
> Corsair CMK16GX4M2B3200C16 Vengeance LPX 16 GB
> Corsair 650w PSU
> win 10 64bit
> Geforce GTX970 4gb (my next upgrade once stable)
> 
> Things i've tried:-
> -Replaced thermal paste on stock cooler
> -Purchased a new 550w PSU (same issue)
> -Under clock anything below 2.8 ghz system seems stable.
> -Increased voltage upto 1.45v &i can increase speeds however cannot keep stable over 3.3ghz however this comes at a cost of 70+ degrees
> -tinkered with several settings listed in this thread . turned things to manual one at a time.
> 
> Main question is , is it settings or faulty HW?
> 
> Do i go down a faulty componant route? however i have hope as theres other people in the same boat ☺
> unsure even what componant would be faulty as this point.
> 
> Really appreciate the help
> 
> 
> .


 Have you performed a clean install of Windows 10? Or is this the OS disk from an older build?

also go into bios and load optimized safe defaults and see if Windows will boot. 

You should have no issue getting into Windows if its a clean install and you leave you CPU settings and RAM all auto for now.

Also if only using 2 sticks of RAM make sure A2 and B2 are populated. Having RAM in the wrong slots on a daisy chain memory topology board will result in a bad time

Ryzen does what is called memory training upon 1st boot so if you go in and overclock RAM straight away it will not post

So revert everything to auto and report back so we can go from there

Also if all that fails pull out 1 stick of RAM and try with that and test the other stick to rule out a faulty memory module

EDIT: please refrain from using CPU Vcore above 1.3 you can seriously damage your CPU if you are not 100% sure of what you are doing. Leaving everything on auto should result in running at base specs barring any hardware issue

EDIT2:I really hope that you did not run any AVX workloads with your vcore at 1.45 if you have you may have damaged the CPU


----------



## Dodgexander

pschorr1123 said:


> Dodgexander said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you know another program to read the info? These results seem strange:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cad bus settings of 120ohms? Jeez I thought it was suggested to set them between 20, 24, 30 etc, not 120! ...and no proc ODT value at all.
> 
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> I already tried using SoC LLC on Turbo and it doesn't seem to help. Like you say finding other info from people with similar setups is hard, everyone is running a 4 series board or Zen 2 on an x570.
> 
> I'm beginning to regret purchasing a Zen+ part and wish I would have just waited to afford Zen 2.
> 
> EDIT*
> Here's the HWInfo showing the supposed supported timings at each frequency:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3200 CL11 is supported yet I can't get passed CL15.
> 
> EDIT#2
> 
> Rebooted and set CAD bus, RTT and Proc ODT manually and the Ryzen Timing Checker still shows them the same.
> 
> EDIT#3 I found the official Ryzen master app shows Proc ODT but not CAD termination settings. I think it shows less info on Zen+ to Zen2.
> 
> EDIT#4 I loaded my tuned memory OC profile with stock on Auto and something is seriously wrong. CPUz shows frequency rapidly jumping from 3000mhz to the boost of 3700mhz. The correct base frequency is 3200 boosting to 3700. I know it normally jumps, but not rapidly like this and it should jump between all core (3200) to boost clock (3700)..and perhaps all core boost (3400) inbetween.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You need to use Ryzen Master now to see all RAM timings. Can you post a RM screen shot once you get all of that sorted? I feel RTC is reporting wrong values because the author stopped supporting it a long time ago. Problem was that AMD has a propritary way of reading values so the author was able to work around that but he had to spend several hours rewriting the program every single AGESA change
> 
> The jumping around you see is the system trying to idle Zen 1 has several pstates with the lowest around 2200. This is normal if idle not doing anything on the CPU. HwiNFO 64 is a better tool for reporting clocks.
> 
> EDIT just noticed your GIF. That is totally normal. If you wanted the CPU to have no power savings or run 100% you can choose AMD High Performance Power Plan but Ryzen 3000 actually puts the cores to sleep if idle
Click to expand...

The ryzen master application doesn't show the cad bus timings, or the rtt values. It does show proc odt as 60 though.


----------



## pschorr1123

@Dogexander

have you scolled down to the very bottom of the Ryzen Master Window? It should show everything but 60 for ProcODT sounds more like it


----------



## pschorr1123

Duplicate


----------



## Lioneluk

pschorr1123 said:


> Have you performed a clean install of Windows 10? Or is this the OS disk from an older build?
> 
> also go into bios and load optimized safe defaults and see if Windows will boot.
> 
> You should have no issue getting into Windows if its a clean install and you leave you CPU settings and RAM all auto for now.
> 
> Also if only using 2 sticks of RAM make sure A2 and B2 are populated. Having RAM in the wrong slots on a daisy chain memory topology board will result in a bad time
> 
> Ryzen does what is called memory training upon 1st boot so if you go in and overclock RAM straight away it will not post
> 
> So revert everything to auto and report back so we can go from there
> 
> Also if all that fails pull out 1 stick of RAM and try with that and test the other stick to rule out a faulty memory module
> 
> EDIT: please refrain from using CPU Vcore above 1.3 you can seriously damage your CPU if you are not 100% sure of what you are doing. Leaving everything on auto should result in running at base specs barring any hardware issue
> 
> EDIT2:I really hope that you did not run any AVX workloads with your vcore at 1.45 if you have you may have damaged the CPU



Thanks for the prompt reply

Clean windows on the SSD. Everything has/had been set to Auto but wouldnt boot past windows at all. the voltage was to see if it changed anything however no long term use other than rebooting etc as i wasn't happy with the cpu temp in idle @70+. 

I've tried both Ram sticks individually in the designated slots. no avail 

The first crashes occured when everything was set to auto which is my concern that it maybe faulty HW. I am currently using it on Auto settings except for XMP & cpu down to 2.8 ghz. in this state i can use it for a evening with no problems even in games

Thanks again


----------



## bigcid10

Medizinmann said:


> It isn't about a reflash - never had to do it.
> 
> It is just the BIOS/board failing with some OC at some point for some reason (memory training?) and rebooting in backup-BIOS - happens sometimes with no apparent reasion - and then no access to my previous settings in BIOS anymore - as they are saved in main...when main and backup BIOS are the same version - I just load the settings from USB and voila - we go again…
> 
> I am sure one could throw a dip-switch on the mobo - but it is a hassle to reach their - so just boot up load settings - and I am good to go again.
> 
> I had an experience last Sunday that might be an explanation of this behaviour though...
> I booted (cold boot) and got in to BIOS and saw that the board was running at 113,94 MHz BCLK and therefore a RAM OC of 4102Mhz and CPU-OC of 4330 MHz Allcore – no wonder the system crashes when something like this happens – and I never put in those numbers for sure…strange bug. :headscrat:thinking:
> 
> Greetings,
> Medizinmann


I know what you mean,I was Pointing a good way to not have to keep resetting up 
my bios


----------



## pschorr1123

Lioneluk said:


> Thanks for the prompt reply
> 
> Clean windows on the SSD. Everything has/had been set to Auto but wouldnt boot past windows at all. the voltage was to see if it changed anything however no long term use other than rebooting etc as i wasn't happy with the cpu temp in idle @70+.
> 
> I've tried both Ram sticks individually in the designated slots. no avail
> 
> The first crashes occured when everything was set to auto which is my concern that it maybe faulty HW. I am currently using it on Auto settings except for XMP & cpu down to 2.8 ghz. in this state i can use it for a evening with no problems even in games
> 
> Thanks again


Hmm, when you say crashes what exactly happened?

Also to help the troubleshooting unplug all non essential hardware (all ssds, hds, extra pcie devices , etc) except for your boot drive and GPU

I see you have an older Nvidia card look for PCIE Generation in bios and manually set to gen 3. The settings is burried under the avanced tab as there was an issue with some GPUs and Samsung SSDs not playing nice when left at AUTO

Also which bios version are you on? If it is an older launch bios then flashing via the USB flashback might help. Since your system is not stable I do not recommend flashing from within the bios because if it freezes during the flash it will brick the bios chip. The USB flashback (white USB port) will run without CPU or RAM and will not crash. You do not need to remove CPU or RAM to use. I mention this because the manual is unclear

EDIT: I also wanted to ask if you plugged in the 8 pin CPU power plug in the top left. Sometimes it's easy to forget especially if swapping out PSUs

Edit2: will the sytem boot into Windows with CPU at auto if you disable RAM XMP and leave it at the default 2133?
odd, the 1st crashes may have been RAM settings or instability as that is pretty common with RYZEN but this is the 1st I have seen anyone unable to get into Windows unless under-clocking the CPU. If all else fails you could try to reseat the CPU in the socket. Make sure no pins are bent and that the chip just drops down with no effort. Be very careful removing the CPU cooler. Ideally you want to make sure the CPU gets nice and hot first and then lightly twist the CPU cooler off. I have seen (and had) the CPU rip out of the locked socket while still attached to the cooler. This results in several bent pins and a very bad time. The pins can be straightened out with a mechanical pencil without any lead. But best to avoid that.

If you done everything and re-seated the CPU then you may have a bad CPU


----------



## Dodgexander

pschorr1123 said:


> @Dogexander
> 
> have you scolled down to the very bottom of the Ryzen Master Window? It should show everything but 60 for ProcODT sounds more like it


Sadly you don't get that information with Zen+









I am using the latest Ryzen Master too:









I can't verify the cad bus or RTT settings.

Funnily enough when I booted in to Windows with the same settings earlier Proc ODT was showing 60ohms and now its showing 53.

I think Zen+ is just broken on this board.

Regarding how fast the frequency is moving, you're right but shouldn't it be only going down to x32 multiplier and not x30? Seems odd.

I just can't get passed 3200mhz on the Ram CL15. I can't even disable gear down mode without it ceasing to get past the Aorus logo.

Tried Proc ODT from 48 up to 85, doesn't help.

Any suggestions the best way I can narrow down different possibilities? It seems like there are endless variables once you start considering the advance settings you can use.

How many combinations of CAD bus settings and ProcODT/RTT do I need to make?

...and then there's settings like VDDP too.

Hitting a hard wall at 3200 CL15 with CPU overclocked and a limit of 3266 CL14 with it at stock doesn't seem right. Either I am really unlucky or there are simply big issues with this CPU.


----------



## briank

rissie said:


> Try low LLC with higher offset for per ccx overclock. I put +0.22? (can't rem off hand) but LLC is set to low. I get 1.279V at load which is what my Vcore is with stock vcore and PBO. It's easier to post with a higher initial Vcore - the difference between changing clocks in RM.
> 
> Edit: I stated it before, but the quickest test for stability is multiple runs of AIDA64 FP64 test consecutively.


Still couldn't post with LLC medium or low and higher offset. I went all the way up to +0.25. Strangely I'm able to post when I lowered the offset to +0.14x. That is very low <1.2V SVI2 TFN measured Vcore. I don't see others being limited to such a low voltage here.

So let me ask, those doing manual OC, are you leaving Vcore on Normal and using DVID offset to add voltage? Or do I need to enter a value for Vcore? That's my last thing to try but I don't know what are safe values there.


----------



## rissie

briank said:


> Still couldn't post with LLC medium or low and higher offset. I went all the way up to +0.25. Strangely I'm able to post when I lowered the offset to +0.14x. That is very low <1.2V SVI2 TFN measured Vcore. I don't see others being limited to such a low voltage here.
> 
> So let me ask, those doing manual OC, are you leaving Vcore on Normal and using DVID offset to add voltage? Or do I need to enter a value for Vcore? That's my last thing to try but I don't know what are safe values there.



Did you disable core performance boost when doing your per ccx overclock? https://www.anandtech.com/Gallery/Album/7259#11


----------



## Aquineas

*X570 Aorus Master- Very long boot times problem and my solution*

Posting this for the benefit of others, just in case. I just switched over my X370 Taichi/2700x to a X570 Aorus Master and a 3950x. I had a problem where it was taking like 5 minutes to either boot or go into the Bios. PSA in case anyone else has this problem.

Symptom(s):

Very long boot times, like 5 minutes or so (!)
Very long Bios access times, again, sometimes as long as 5 minutes
MB code stuck on A2

Things I tried that may or may not have been helpful but didn't solve the problem

Updated Bios to F11 (multiple times)
Switched out Display port cables (I saw a post where some people's boots were affected by their monitors. When I saw this I thought, "Great AMD. The last time you made a chipset it sucked too."
Twiddled and tweaked lots of bios and RAM settings
panicked

What ended up being the problem:
I had a couple of Samsung 750 SSDs SATA drives that went awry and they were messing up the process. I unplugged that disk (losing ~1TiB in SSD storage, but none of that is/was any good if you can't use your system). What's ironic is that the X370 Taichi had problems with those drives after a while as well, and I just blamed it on the MB, not on the drives themselves. In any case, the system boots predictably fast now, no issues whatsoever (other than my OEM Windows 10 Professional finally refusing to activate).


----------



## Alastair

Finally arrived! Been waiting since January!


----------



## ManniX-ITA

I just stumbled on a Corsair overclocking guide for beginners during an unrelated search.

https://www.corsair.com/corsairmedia/sys_master/productcontent/Ryzen3000_MemoryOverclockingGuide.pdf

They have their opinion too on the Ryzen IMC and the 2 or 4 DIMMs dilemma.

"Memory Controller Limitations: While AMD’s Ryzen 3000 platform is beastly and supports extremely
high memory speeds, the memory controller does still have limitations, and those limitations become
noticeable when populating all four DIMM slots with either single or dual rank memory."

According to the table below this statement, using 4 vs 2 will vanish 400 MHz of max overclock achievable.


----------



## matthew87

ManniX-ITA said:


> I just stumbled on a Corsair overclocking guide for beginners during an unrelated search.
> 
> https://www.corsair.com/corsairmedia/sys_master/productcontent/Ryzen3000_MemoryOverclockingGuide.pdf
> 
> They have their opinion too on the Ryzen IMC and the 2 or 4 DIMMs dilemma.
> 
> "Memory Controller Limitations: While AMD’s Ryzen 3000 platform is beastly and supports extremely
> high memory speeds, the memory controller does still have limitations, and those limitations become
> noticeable when populating all four DIMM slots with either single or dual rank memory."
> 
> According to the table below this statement, using 4 vs 2 will vanish 400 MHz of max overclock achievable.


That's normal for any platform. 

Doesn't matter if it's Intel or AMD, you'll always get higher memory overclocks with less memory DIMMs and less ranks. 

1 x DIMM of single rank > multiple ranks > multiple DIMMs single rank > multiple DIMMs dual rank


----------



## ManniX-ITA

matthew87 said:


> That's normal for any platform.
> 
> Doesn't matter if it's Intel or AMD, you'll always get higher memory overclocks with less memory DIMMs and less ranks.
> 
> 1 x DIMM of single rank > multiple ranks > multiple DIMMs single rank > multiple DIMMs dual rank


That's my opinion and experience too but there are many that had a different experience and then not the same opinion.


----------



## matthew87

ManniX-ITA said:


> That's my opinion and experience too but there are many that had a different experience and then not the same opinion.


It's not opinion it's fact. 

Less DIMMs and less ranks = less load on IMC and less potential issues with motherboard traces and signaling.

Not to mention less memory modules that could limit the OC.


----------



## bluechris

ManniX-ITA said:


> I just stumbled on a Corsair overclocking guide for beginners during an unrelated search.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.corsair.com/corsairmedia/sys_master/productcontent/Ryzen3000_MemoryOverclockingGuide.pdf
> 
> 
> 
> They have their opinion too on the Ryzen IMC and the 2 or 4 DIMMs dilemma.
> 
> 
> 
> "Memory Controller Limitations: While AMD’s Ryzen 3000 platform is beastly and supports extremely
> 
> high memory speeds, the memory controller does still have limitations, and those limitations become
> 
> noticeable when populating all four DIMM slots with either single or dual rank memory."
> 
> 
> 
> According to the table below this statement, using 4 vs 2 will vanish 400 MHz of max overclock achievable.


Ι lost only 66mhz from going from 2x16mb gskill bdies to 4x16.
I was with the 2 at 3800cl14 and with the 4 i went to 3733cl14. The only thing i did except the mhz reduction was to raise the voltages by 50mv the CDDP, CDDG and memory voltage.


----------



## Aquineas

ManniX-ITA said:


> I just stumbled on a Corsair overclocking guide for beginners during an unrelated search.
> 
> https://www.corsair.com/corsairmedia/sys_master/productcontent/Ryzen3000_MemoryOverclockingGuide.pdf
> 
> They have their opinion too on the Ryzen IMC and the 2 or 4 DIMMs dilemma.
> 
> "Memory Controller Limitations: While AMD’s Ryzen 3000 platform is beastly and supports extremely
> high memory speeds, the memory controller does still have limitations, and those limitations become
> noticeable when populating all four DIMM slots with either single or dual rank memory."
> 
> According to the table below this statement, using 4 vs 2 will vanish 400 MHz of max overclock achievable.


I would add though that the IMC on Ryzen 3000s is vastly superior than the Ryzen 2000 or 1000 in terms of handling 4 DIMMS. I am running 4x16GBs on my Aorus Master x570 and can actually get to 3600 on all 4. Now that may not seem like an OC to folks running 4000+, but using that same ram with my 2700X and X370 Taichi, I could barely get to 3000, and even then that wasn't stable; it was far better 2933.

Edit: Forgot to thank you for the useful find.


----------



## ericchaipc

Anyone having the bios keep on resetting after few days or week . Didnt tweak to much in bios . Just turn on xmp without changing anything. Swap Ram kit , swap bios battery . Issues still there . Used F10d bios at the moment . F11 seems to have issues with my pump . Below are my system Spec :

Cpu : 3900x
GPU : 2080S
Ram : Crucial Ballistix 3600 ( having issues )
Ram : Corsair 3466 ( also having issues when oc to 3600 )
PSU : Seasonic Prime 1200
Cooler : Custom water cooling kit


At the moment , trying to run at 3466 using corsair kit just turn on the xmp . The rest are in auto . Lets see after a week or few days later will it get reset again . Anyone out there having the same issues ?


----------



## sakete

ericchaipc said:


> Anyone having the bios keep on resetting after few days or week . Didnt tweak to much in bios . Just turn on xmp without changing anything. Swap Ram kit , swap bios battery . Issues still there . Used F10d bios at the moment . F11 seems to have issues with my pump . Below are my system Spec :
> 
> 
> 
> Cpu : 3900x
> 
> GPU : 2080S
> 
> Ram : Crucial Ballistix 3600 ( having issues )
> 
> Ram : Corsair 3466 ( also having issues when oc to 3600 )
> 
> PSU : Seasonic Prime 1200
> 
> Cooler : Custom water cooling kit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At the moment , trying to run at 3466 using corsair kit just turn on the xmp . The rest are in auto . Lets see after a week or few days later will it get reset again . Anyone out there having the same issues ?


I got the Master board last week and have had at least a few seemingly random bios resets, with otherwise no overclocking involved. Only had xmp turned on (seems stable at 3600 C16, g.skill ram). On F11 bios.


----------



## pschorr1123

Dodgexander said:


> Sadly you don't get that information with Zen+
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am using the latest Ryzen Master too:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't verify the cad bus or RTT settings.
> 
> Funnily enough when I booted in to Windows with the same settings earlier Proc ODT was showing 60ohms and now its showing 53.
> 
> I think Zen+ is just broken on this board.
> 
> Regarding how fast the frequency is moving, you're right but shouldn't it be only going down to x32 multiplier and not x30? Seems odd.
> 
> I just can't get passed 3200mhz on the Ram CL15. I can't even disable gear down mode without it ceasing to get past the Aorus logo.
> 
> Tried Proc ODT from 48 up to 85, doesn't help.
> 
> Any suggestions the best way I can narrow down different possibilities? It seems like there are endless variables once you start considering the advance settings you can use.
> 
> How many combinations of CAD bus settings and ProcODT/RTT do I need to make?
> 
> ...and then there's settings like VDDP too.
> 
> Hitting a hard wall at 3200 CL15 with CPU overclocked and a limit of 3266 CL14 with it at stock doesn't seem right. Either I am really unlucky or there are simply big issues with this CPU.


No your frequency should actually drop down to around 2200 if completely idle seeing it fluctuate is normal and no big deal unless it is doing that while you are stress testing/ benchmarking. Which would be resolved by using the AMD or Windows High Performance Power Plan
Also if I recall right my 1700 was 3.0 base 3.2 all core turbo and 3.7 max single. I believe the reason it was marketed as a 3.0 base was to make it seem far inferior to the 1700X 1800X. If you consider the all core turbo of 3.2 then that really is the actual base. Maybe I'm remembering wrong but there was some wonkyness about the 1700s written specs that didn't match actual use. Anyway, I oced it to 3.7 and was content. (It wasn't able to do 3.8 any longer once I got my newer b-dies at 3200) The 1600 is advertised as 3.2 base but perhaps it does the same thing by having an all core turbo of 3.2 like the 1700. Try to manually OC to 3.6-3.7 (what ever the max turbo is)

If that works out with your RAM at 3200 you can try OCing via Pstates as that was a thing back in 2017. Only real advantage to that was your CPU would down clock while idle instead of being locked at 3.6. However, Buildziod put out a video where he took a multi meter and measured actual voltage savings and found that if the CPU is not doing any work even while running at 3.7 it won't be consuming energy. And he showed some numbers that yeah pstate oc did save a little energy but it wasn't a drastic amount. At the end of the day its up to you.

As for your more advanced questions about vddp so can check out post#4628 from RAMAD here:https://www.overclock.net/forum/11-...rock-x370-taichi-overclocking-thread-463.html
He helped me when I encountered instability due to updating the bios and then reverting back. My B-dies ran perfectly stable at 3200 cl 14 after taking his advice

However, I have a bad feeling that your milage may vary as the Zen/Zen+ support on this board from your own experience is garbage. I will advise people to only use 3000 series on X570 from here on out

Your CAD bus settings should be all 20,20,20,20 as that is standard on AM4 with B-dies. The Dram Calc is pretty spot on for B-dies. I including my working settings for my 2700X on X370 Taichi. You can use those to fill in the missing fields that you have.
ProODT for me was default of 60 and I could leave it there until I went to 3333 then I had to drop to 53.3. I have read others with b-dies saying they needed lower but my system would never post with anything below 53.3. All silicon samples are different so your experience may be different.

Also don't feel too bad if you can't get the tightest timings. Most of the benefits on Ryzen from OCing RAM is because you are increasing the lanes of communication between the CPU cores and the rest of the CPU Package (Infinity Fabric) other than your AIDA 64 results you won't see much if any difference between 3200 cl 14 and 3200 cl15. Run your own benchmarks to confirm for your use case

EDIT:You can try seeking help here:https://www.overclock.net/forum/10-...en-ddr4-24-7-memory-stability-thread-311.html
for your advanced memory oc questions as there are people there way more qualified to help with that instead of me. There is also a Ryzen Dram Calc thread too where you might find some useful info


----------



## ericchaipc

sakete said:


> I got the Master board last week and have had at least a few seemingly random bios resets, with otherwise no overclocking involved. Only had xmp turned on (seems stable at 3600 C16, g.skill ram). On F11 bios.



My pump doesnt work well using F11 bios . But in one game only . Resident Evil 2 . The pump like stop working in game . But when exit out from the game only its work . Thats why i flash it back to F10d . Trying back using F11 with XMP on only for now . If it satbel for more than 2 or 3 weeks . Will try to OC abit . So you dont have any issues on F11 bios ?


----------



## pschorr1123

sakete said:


> I got the Master board last week and have had at least a few seemingly random bios resets, with otherwise no overclocking involved. Only had xmp turned on (seems stable at 3600 C16, g.skill ram). On F11 bios.


Have you verified memory stability with Mem test hcl? Let run over night and it should get 10000% with no errors. Its not unheard of memory instability even at XMP settings. Although memory compatibility/ stability has improved on 3rd gen vs 1st and 2nd gen, it is still miles behind Intel

Also some have noticed that some settings if only loading XMP actually change from boot to boot. I personally manually enter all settings as I find that unacceptable. I can almost guarantee that if you update to a newer bios AGESA then your default XMP timings will change with no documentation. To avoid issues you should always do a screen capture of RM RAM timings to verify and compare between bios revisions


----------



## sakete

pschorr1123 said:


> Have you verified memory stability with Mem test hcl? Let run over night and it should get 10000% with no errors. Its not unheard of memory instability even at XMP settings. Although memory compatibility/ stability has improved on 3rd gen vs 1st and 2nd gen, it is still miles behind Intel
> 
> 
> 
> Also some have noticed that some settings if only loading XMP actually change from boot to boot. I personally manually enter all settings as I find that unacceptable. I can almost guarantee that if you update to a newer bios AGESA then your default XMP timings will change with no documentation. To avoid issues you should always do a screen capture of RM RAM timings to verify and compare between bios revisions


I've been out of town all week so no opportunity yet to really test it. But even with memory instability, why would that manifest in the bios? I'd expect windows to crash, which hasn't happened so far.


----------



## ericchaipc

pschorr1123 said:


> Have you verified memory stability with Mem test hcl? Let run over night and it should get 10000% with no errors. Its not unheard of memory instability even at XMP settings. Although memory compatibility/ stability has improved on 3rd gen vs 1st and 2nd gen, it is still miles behind Intel
> 
> Also some have noticed that some settings if only loading XMP actually change from boot to boot. I personally manually enter all settings as I find that unacceptable. I can almost guarantee that if you update to a newer bios AGESA then your default XMP timings will change with no documentation. To avoid issues you should always do a screen capture of RM RAM timings to verify and compare between bios revisions


for my case , did run mem test for whole night , no error . After few days , bios still reset . Now use back F11 and turn on xmp only ( 3466 ) . Hope it will help.


----------



## pschorr1123

sakete said:


> I've been out of town all week so no opportunity yet to really test it. But even with memory instability, why would that manifest in the bios? I'd expect windows to crash, which hasn't happened so far.


You are crashing while in bios? That makes me suspect memory even more other than that maybe try a different bios version or re flash via usb flashback as maybe there was some corruption during flash.

Perhaps others can chime in as I have never ran into bios crashing myself anytime other than when running unstable memory settings for my setup.


----------



## pschorr1123

ericchaipc said:


> for my case , did run mem test for whole night , no error . After few days , bios still reset . Now use back F11 and turn on xmp only ( 3466 ) . Hope it will help.


Have you run into this same issue on any different bios version?

Perhaps you can list all of your voltages and settings so that maybe some one more experienced can see any potential issues


----------



## ericchaipc

pschorr1123 said:


> Have you run into this same issue on any different bios version?
> 
> Perhaps you can list all of your voltages and settings so that maybe some one more experienced can see any potential issues


try all the bios . Just turn the xmp on . Dram voltage is 1.35 . The rest are on auto . Do few search , seems like aorus board have this issues . Some of them on this forum as well . if you check back , they just pump in back the setting if the bios get reset . Finger cross F11 works well for me .


----------



## sakete

pschorr1123 said:


> You are crashing while in bios? That makes me suspect memory even more other than that maybe try a different bios version or re flash via usb flashback as maybe there was some corruption during flash.
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps others can chime in as I have never ran into bios crashing myself anytime other than when running unstable memory settings for my setup.


No no no, no crashing in bios. No crashing in windows either. Just what appear to be random bios resets, several times already.


----------



## pschorr1123

To the user that had the "AA" debug code. I saw today that my system says AA during normal Win 10 use. Usually its says F8 or something.

I just wanted to reassure that it's normal. The codes are only really useful if it fails to post.

My older board had an option to turn off or show temp. That would be kinda neat for this board IMO


----------



## pschorr1123

sakete said:


> No no no, no crashing in bios. No crashing in windows either. Just what appear to be random bios resets, several times already.


Okay, I'm sorry I misread the question. I don't really have any advice other than to try a different bios version.

A couple people did end up with bad cmos batteries which is very odd, but their issues went away after changing. It's a long shot


----------



## pschorr1123

ericchaipc said:


> try all the bios . Just turn the xmp on . Dram voltage is 1.35 . The rest are on auto . Do few search , seems like aorus board have this issues . Some of them on this forum as well . if you check back , they just pump in back the setting if the bios get reset . Finger cross F11 works well for me .



Yeah I have read several complaints about AGESA 1.0.0.4 bugs. If I were you I would screen shot what Ryzen Master shows for your "default" timings when you select XMP and then go into the bios and enter all of them in manually. Do not leave anything on auto under RAM timings. This will prevent some values from changing upon reboot, which is an issue that shouldn't exist IMO, but I have seen others mention that happening. I can't guarantee that will resolve your issue but it's worth a shot.

Also to save time you can create a save profile to USB after doing all of that so if your settings are reset you can load profile from USB.

If you have any board under the Master then your board lacks the option to manually select which bios ROM you boot from. So for whatever reason your system fails memory training or something you get dumped into your other bios without really knowing. There is an orange led that lights up by the bios chip you are currently using which can be helpful. But you will need the save file on the USB if in different BIOS ROM and it won't work unless both ROMS have the same bios version. Kinda bad because a lot of people with dual bios will test a bios revision before flashing both if at all


----------



## Nijo

please ignore/delete


----------



## meridius

ManniX-ITA said:


> Pretty sure the "temperature interval" (default set as 3) in fan menu (bottom left window) from the Smart Fan section is the temp hysteresis.
> If you just want to avoid too frequent spiking try raising it to 5 or 6.


it only has 3 settings and it on 3 as default but that does not do anything as cpu spikes makes the fan ramp up and down , will lowering the number make the fan ramp up delayed ?


----------



## meridius

pschorr1123 said:


> What are your CB20 Single Score?
> 
> Example 3900x should be CB20 7000-7100 multii while Single cb20 should be around 509.
> Ryzen 3000 changes its speeds up to 1000 times per second while most polling software no where near that so it's unlikely the software will accurately report the 1/1000th of a second your chip hits 4.6ish. If you would have built your system back in July then you would know more about the issues that I'm talking about. IMO you were very smart to wait several months while all of the teething issues got sorted out.
> 
> As for the Chipset driver and power plan. Most users get by with the AMD balanced plan as that offers the best performance with moderate power savings.
> AMD High performance will keep the cpu at 100% maximum speed with no idling or power savings what so ever. Useful if you want to show off higher benchmark scores. Really comes down to your own personal preferences.
> 
> 
> Also note most software can't properly see Ryzen 3000s sleeping cores and will report that last known frequency reported before the core went to sleep. Remember the cores can change states up to 1000 times per second. You can use Ryzen Master as that is the only software right now that can see the sleeping cores and can report accurate vcore as far as I know. Murmak the author of HWiNFO64 has been working very hard on getting full Ryzen 3000 support perhaps others can chime in on what they use.
> 
> Also do not use multiple reporting software at the same time to avoid issues.
> 
> EDIT: I see that you posted your CB20 score my caffeine hasn't kicked in yet. What is your Single score?


Ryzen master reports when i first boot windows and then load it at 
CCD 0
CCX 0 4,600
CCX 1 4,600

CCD 1
CCX 0 4,600
CCX 1 4,600

when running cinebench 20 all cores and ryzen master reports 4,070 on all cores = 7223pts temp about 67c and peak core voltage 1.310v
when running cinebench 20 single core and ryzen master reports 4,585 on a single core = 527pts temp about 57c to 59c and peak core voltage 1.489V. did notice it jumps between two cores c04 & c06.


----------



## Dodgexander

pschorr1123 said:


> No your frequency should actually drop down to around 2200 if completely idle seeing it fluctuate is normal and no big deal unless it is doing that while you are stress testing/ benchmarking. Which would be resolved by using the AMD or Windows High Performance Power Plan
> Also if I recall right my 1700 was 3.0 base 3.2 all core turbo and 3.7 max single. I believe the reason it was marketed as a 3.0 base was to make it seem far inferior to the 1700X 1800X. If you consider the all core turbo of 3.2 then that really is the actual base. Maybe I'm remembering wrong but there was some wonkyness about the 1700s written specs that didn't match actual use. Anyway, I oced it to 3.7 and was content. (It wasn't able to do 3.8 any longer once I got my newer b-dies at 3200) The 1600 is advertised as 3.2 base but perhaps it does the same thing by having an all core turbo of 3.2 like the 1700. Try to manually OC to 3.6-3.7 (what ever the max turbo is)
> 
> If that works out with your RAM at 3200 you can try OCing via Pstates as that was a thing back in 2017. Only real advantage to that was your CPU would down clock while idle instead of being locked at 3.6. However, Buildziod put out a video where he took a multi meter and measured actual voltage savings and found that if the CPU is not doing any work even while running at 3.7 it won't be consuming energy. And he showed some numbers that yeah pstate oc did save a little energy but it wasn't a drastic amount. At the end of the day its up to you.
> 
> As for your more advanced questions about vddp so can check out post#4628 from RAMAD here:https://www.overclock.net/forum/11-...rock-x370-taichi-overclocking-thread-463.html
> He helped me when I encountered instability due to updating the bios and then reverting back. My B-dies ran perfectly stable at 3200 cl 14 after taking his advice


Thanks. That is an interesting post so I'll try using his suggested settings!
This 1600AF is not related to the original Zen part at all though. It seems like it is from the name (yeah, thanks AMD)! but it's in fact a Ryzen 5 2600, just a little slower with a 3.6ghz boost rather than 3.7 (allegedly).

The specs of the CPU are 3.2 base, 3.4 all turbo and 3.6 single turbo but with automatic settings on my board the base seems to be 3ghz and the all core boost 3.7ghz. All core boost should be at 3.4ghz on automatic but its not..not just that but when it all core boosts it boosts to 3.7ghz which is the R5 R2600 value and not this CPU...it makes me wonder if the BIOS is broken and doesn't include proper support for this CPU.



pschorr1123 said:


> However, I have a bad feeling that your milage may vary as the Zen/Zen+ support on this board from your own experience is garbage. I will advise people to only use 3000 series on X570 from here on out


I agree and there's a lesson to be learnt here. Always pair current gen hardware together...although in my defense AMD only released the 1600AF this year.



pschorr1123 said:


> Your CAD bus settings should be all 20,20,20,20 as that is standard on AM4 with B-dies. The Dram Calc is pretty spot on for B-dies. I including my working settings for my 2700X on X370 Taichi. You can use those to fill in the missing fields that you have.
> ProODT for me was default of 60 and I could leave it there until I went to 3333 then I had to drop to 53.3. I have read others with b-dies saying they needed lower but my system would never post with anything below 53.3. All silicon samples are different so your experience may be different.


There's so many variables that my head is spinning. I guess what I'll do is set CAD bus to 20,20,20,20 and then test each ProcODT value to see if it lets me boot with my 3266 CL14 preset.



pschorr1123 said:


> Also don't feel too bad if you can't get the tightest timings. Most of the benefits on Ryzen from OCing RAM is because you are increasing the lanes of communication between the CPU cores and the rest of the CPU Package (Infinity Fabric) other than your AIDA 64 results you won't see much if any difference between 3200 cl 14 and 3200 cl15. Run your own benchmarks to confirm for your use case


True, and the performance I've gained from overclocking is greater. The CPU actually is a pretty good overclocker so I'm considering an aftermarket cooler to bring it up to 4.2. I'm also considering putting this CPU into another build with a B350/B450/x370/x470 or similar and getting an Ryzen 5 3600 instead.



pschorr1123 said:


> EDIT:You can try seeking help here:https://www.overclock.net/forum/10-...en-ddr4-24-7-memory-stability-thread-311.html
> for your advanced memory oc questions as there are people there way more qualified to help with that instead of me. There is also a Ryzen Dram Calc thread too where you might find some useful info


Thanks I'll take a look. Really appreciate your help man.


----------



## meridius

Hi all forgot to ask what drivers are you all using for the hardware ? are you getting them from the gigabyte website or the manufacturers site ? 

got the chipset driver form AMD site as the gigabyte site was out of date has anyone got there other drivers for network,wifi,blutooth,audio driver and sata drivers form the other sites if so any links. 

I am sure there is a newer bluetooth dirver out now but not to sure if its the right one.

will be the weekend when i try and stress test the cpu and ram to see what heat i can keep it at and to see if its 100% stable. I also need to test the hard drives speeds to to make sure there right, so much testing to be done when building a new system.

trying to get the hang of windows 10 as well as i am comming form windows 7 and some programs are apps now like itunes as its not a seprate program anymore.

getting there slow but sure just ordered an external 4K uhd bluray disc drive to as alot of pc cases dont have cd drives much anymore but i think it will look better anyway externaly on the desk.


----------



## pschorr1123

Dodgexander said:


> Thanks. That is an interesting post so I'll try using his suggested settings!
> This 1600AF is not related to the original Zen part at all though. It seems like it is from the name (yeah, thanks AMD)! but it's in fact a Ryzen 5 2600, just a little slower with a 3.6ghz boost rather than 3.7 (allegedly).
> 
> The specs of the CPU are 3.2 base, 3.4 all turbo and 3.6 single turbo but with automatic settings on my board the base seems to be 3ghz and the all core boost 3.7ghz. All core boost should be at 3.4ghz on automatic but its not..not just that but when it all core boosts it boosts to 3.7ghz which is the R5 R2600 value and not this CPU...it makes me wonder if the BIOS is broken and doesn't include proper support for this CPU.
> 
> 
> I agree and there's a lesson to be learnt here. Always pair current gen hardware together...although in my defense AMD only released the 1600AF this year.
> 
> 
> There's so many variables that my head is spinning. I guess what I'll do is set CAD bus to 20,20,20,20 and then test each ProcODT value to see if it lets me boot with my 3266 CL14 preset.
> 
> 
> True, and the performance I've gained from overclocking is greater. The CPU actually is a pretty good overclocker so I'm considering an aftermarket cooler to bring it up to 4.2. I'm also considering putting this CPU into another build with a B350/B450/x370/x470 or similar and getting an Ryzen 5 3600 instead.
> 
> 
> Thanks I'll take a look. Really appreciate your help man.


No worries man. Don't get discouraged if you can't optimize your overclocks right away. There is a lot to learn and it takes a long time to test and optimize. Just be sure to have a profile setup that is stable so you can use it as a daily driver so you can actually enjoy your build periodically playing a game or something. It stops being fun if you end up spending all of your free time trouble shooting issues. I have learned a lot since 2017 playing with my Ryzen build. My 1st build was a Pentium 3 800MHZ Socket A package that I threw on an older bargain bin A-OPEN Pentium 2 board. You had to set jumpers to select CPU speed. I never had to mess with OCing memory though until I got my R7 1700. I have learned a lot about RAM since but am still a noob 

If you can't get your system running they way you want and don't want to shell out extra cash for a 3600 you could sell the X570 board and get a really nice X370/ B450 board. Especially if you aren't going to any of the extra IO lanes that the X570 chipset offers. Most people just use 1 nvme ,if that, plus some ssds, hds and 1 GPU. So IMO X370/ B450 or X470 is a really good fit for most users. The 2600 and 1600 are almost identical main difference is that the cache has much lower latency (L1, L2, and L3). However, the true champion of 2600X or 2700X is PBO. PBO worked as intended on the X parts and could be manually tweaked to get a nice all core turbo. Too bad they didn't get that right for 3rd gen at launch. I t actually lowered single core performance for a while. Also could have lived without the useless 200mhz auto OC feature that does absolutely nothing. 

The 1600 AF is the best bang for buck CPU I have seen in a long time. You just can't beat that price to performance that's why I'd recommend ditching the board before the CPU. 

Just remember if you do get an older gen board do not stick any Ryzen 3000 bios on it until you actually pair it with a 3rd gen CPU. Once you find a bios that works well for you leave it. 

Just a shame Zen+ support is so awful on this board.


----------



## pschorr1123

meridius said:


> it only has 3 settings and it on 3 as default but that does not do anything as cpu spikes makes the fan ramp up and down , will lowering the number make the fan ramp up delayed ?


No. If you set the interval to 1 it will spike worse. They really need to add a longer delay to help with that because the problem is the 3000 series CPU will turbo up at the drop of a dime even for light loads and heat up as a result. You just need to adjust fan profile until you get it how you want.


----------



## pschorr1123

meridius said:


> Ryzen master reports when i first boot windows and then load it at
> CCD 0
> CCX 0 4,600
> CCX 1 4,600
> 
> CCD 1
> CCX 0 4,600
> CCX 1 4,600
> 
> when running cinebench 20 all cores and ryzen master reports 4,070 on all cores = 7223pts temp about 67c and peak core voltage 1.310v
> when running cinebench 20 single core and ryzen master reports 4,585 on a single core = 527pts temp about 57c to 59c and peak core voltage 1.489V. did notice it jumps between two cores c04 & c06.


Those results look really good to me especially that 527 Single Core. My 3700x gets 506 in cb20

You can try CB15 and some other benchmarks. Your max multi core speed will vary depending on workload. Some workloads may result in 4.2 ish all core while AVX (uses the AVX registers in CPU which creates more heat like in CB20) will be your worst case scenario just under 4.1


----------



## briank

briank said:


> Still couldn't post with LLC medium or low and higher offset. I went all the way up to +0.25. Strangely I'm able to post when I lowered the offset to +0.14x. That is very low <1.2V SVI2 TFN measured Vcore. I don't see others being limited to such a low voltage here.
> 
> So let me ask, those doing manual OC, are you leaving Vcore on Normal and using DVID offset to add voltage? Or do I need to enter a value for Vcore? That's my last thing to try but I don't know what are safe values there.





rissie said:


> Did you disable core performance boost when doing your per ccx overclock? https://www.anandtech.com/Gallery/Album/7259#11


I tried that and my machine still won't POST.


----------



## Medizinmann

meridius said:


> Ryzen master reports when i first boot windows and then load it at
> CCD 0
> CCX 0 4,600
> CCX 1 4,600
> 
> CCD 1
> CCX 0 4,600
> CCX 1 4,600
> 
> when running cinebench 20 all cores and ryzen master reports 4,070 on all cores = 7223pts temp about 67c and peak core voltage 1.310v
> when running cinebench 20 single core and ryzen master reports 4,585 on a single core = 527pts temp about 57c to 59c and peak core voltage 1.489V. did notice it jumps between two cores c04 & c06.


Did you deactivate all unnecessary background processes before benching?
I.e. Edge, Mail, Yourphone etc.

Should give you another 150-250 Points for multi and 5-10 for single – otherwise you scores are pretty much normal - temps and voltages look good.

You could tweak the hell out of it and get up to 7700-7800 Multi (my personal best 7740) and 540-550 for single – but you would need very good cooling (for me all my 16 fans blazing at full speed…) and it might not be stable at all times…

Actually something like 7200 with all Windows clutter in the background and 7450 without it - is/would be pretty decent. :thumb:

The behaviour of jumping between the two best cores is as the AMD-Power Plan works and to be expected.

Greetings,
Medizinmann


----------



## rissie

briank said:


> I tried that and my machine still won't POST.


I'm not sure how else to help. When you say it won't post, do you get a debug code that points to anything? My setup and yours is essentially the same except that I have 3900x and 32GB of GSkill Trident Neo (Hynix)

Maybe just verify that setting manual overclocks at something easy like 4.1Ghz all core will boot first?


----------



## apxitektop

_Good day :worriedsm 
some parts of my AORUS MASTER X570 are damaged :worriedsm
Does *anyone know where to download the boardview for this MB* ?
If not, pls consult me, where to ask - on any other forum..._


----------



## briank

rissie said:


> I'm not sure how else to help. When you say it won't post, do you get a debug code that points to anything? My setup and yours is essentially the same except that I have 3900x and 32GB of GSkill Trident Neo (Hynix)
> 
> Maybe just verify that setting manual overclocks at something easy like 4.1Ghz all core will boot first?


I appreciate the help. I'll start a new thread tomorrow and share all my settings rather than clog up this thread.


----------



## Medizinmann

apxitektop said:


> _Good day :worriedsm
> some parts of my AORUS MASTER X570 are damaged :worriedsm
> Does *anyone know where to download the boardview for this MB* ?
> If not, pls consult me, where to ask - on any other forum..._


Did you look here…
https://www.overclock.net/forum/11-...te-x570-aorus-master-overclocking-thread.html

...and here…
https://www.overclock.net/forum/11-amd-motherboards/1728360-gigabyte-x570-aorus-owners-thread.html

Or what are you exactly looking for?

Greetings,
Medizinmann


----------



## apxitektop

Medizinmann said:


> Did you look here…
> https://www.overclock.net/forum/11-...te-x570-aorus-master-overclocking-thread.html
> 
> ...and here…
> https://www.overclock.net/forum/11-amd-motherboards/1728360-gigabyte-x570-aorus-owners-thread.html
> 
> Or what are you exactly looking for?
> 
> Greetings,
> Medizinmann


do u think its a boardview ?)))
Im looking for this - for repair MB


----------



## ericchaipc

pschorr1123 said:


> Yeah I have read several complaints about AGESA 1.0.0.4 bugs. If I were you I would screen shot what Ryzen Master shows for your "default" timings when you select XMP and then go into the bios and enter all of them in manually. Do not leave anything on auto under RAM timings. This will prevent some values from changing upon reboot, which is an issue that shouldn't exist IMO, but I have seen others mention that happening. I can't guarantee that will resolve your issue but it's worth a shot.
> 
> Also to save time you can create a save profile to USB after doing all of that so if your settings are reset you can load profile from USB.
> 
> If you have any board under the Master then your board lacks the option to manually select which bios ROM you boot from. So for whatever reason your system fails memory training or something you get dumped into your other bios without really knowing. There is an orange led that lights up by the bios chip you are currently using which can be helpful. But you will need the save file on the USB if in different BIOS ROM and it won't work unless both ROMS have the same bios version. Kinda bad because a lot of people with dual bios will test a bios revision before flashing both if at all


Running om single bios for all this time .


----------



## pschorr1123

ericchaipc said:


> Running om single bios for all this time .


like I said just check and make sure your some of your "auto" XMP settings do not change from boot to boot. If they do that could be some of your issue

or you can try a different bios version. You may have better luck


----------



## Medizinmann

apxitektop said:


> do u think its a boardview ?)))



I wasn't sure...





> Im looking for this - for repair MB



Ahh - you mean schematics...


Greetings,
Medizinmann


----------



## MrWonderstuff

*USB max size for bios update via Q-Flash +*

Hi guys, do you know if there is a usb storage limit when using Q-Flash +? I have a 65gb USB drive formatted to fat 32.

Thanks


----------



## meridius

Medizinmann said:


> Did you deactivate all unnecessary background processes before benching?
> I.e. Edge, Mail, Yourphone etc.
> 
> Should give you another 150-250 Points for multi and 5-10 for single – otherwise you scores are pretty much normal - temps and voltages look good.
> 
> You could tweak the hell out of it and get up to 7700-7800 Multi (my personal best 7740) and 540-550 for single – but you would need very good cooling (for me all my 16 fans blazing at full speed…) and it might not be stable at all times…
> 
> Actually something like 7200 with all Windows clutter in the background and 7450 without it - is/would be pretty decent. :thumb:
> 
> The behaviour of jumping between the two best cores is as the AMD-Power Plan works and to be expected.
> 
> Greetings,
> Medizinmann


Hi there not realy into getting the higest score as i just wanted to make sure the cpu is doing what its supposed to do out of the box, i might might look into improving it by overclocking later but still sorting out windows 10 as i have never used it asn about 30% is totaly different to windows 7 but i am getting there.

going to try aida64extreme620 next to see what happans 

sorry i am not to sure what to use or if it was posted to check my memory to see if its fully working ? any info on what to use


----------



## Acertified

MrWonderstuff said:


> Hi guys, do you know if there is a usb storage limit when using Q-Flash +? I have a 65gb USB drive formatted to fat 32.
> 
> Thanks


I have a 128GB USB Drive that I use but it is partitioned into multiple smaller drives with the primary partition being FAT32.


----------



## MrWonderstuff

Acertified said:


> I have a 128GB USB Drive that I use but it is partitioned into multiple smaller drives with the primary partition being FAT32.


OK thanks. How big are the partitions? It may make sense for me to partitition my usb drive.

Is Q-Flash+ pretty foolproof? - ie if it doesn't like my usb drive it will just not do anything and turn off? I'd like to update the bios prior to testing all the parts (I'm using some new Ballistix and feel I may well need to update the bios before I can use it).


----------



## Medizinmann

meridius said:


> Hi there not realy into getting the higest score as i just wanted to make sure the cpu is doing what its supposed to do out of the box, i might might look into improving it by overclocking later but still sorting out windows 10 as i have never used it asn about 30% is totaly different to windows 7 but i am getting there.
> 
> going to try aida64extreme620 next to see what happans
> 
> sorry i am not to sure what to use or if it was posted to check my memory to see if its fully working ? any info on what to use


I am using this…
https://www.overclock.net/forum/18051-memory/1644432-great-new-memory-stability-tester-ram-test.html

A license is 9,99€ - but IMHO worth it.

Greetings,
Medizinmann


----------



## pschorr1123

MrWonderstuff said:


> OK thanks. How big are the partitions? It may make sense for me to partitition my usb drive.
> 
> Is Q-Flash+ pretty foolproof? - ie if it doesn't like my usb drive it will just not do anything and turn off? I'd like to update the bios prior to testing all the parts (I'm using some new Ballistix and feel I may well need to update the bios before I can use it).


People have reported Q-Flash+ simply not working at all with particular flash drives. Problems were fixed by using different flash drive.

Just a side note: IF you have ERP enabled to keep your aRGB devices from staying lit when pc is powered off you will need to disable in order to use Q-Flash +. I have a bad memory and when I go to use Q-Flash+ is doesn't work (ie hold button down and nothing happens) then after a few tries I remember to disable ERP.


----------



## sakete

What are currently the best ways to test memory stability?


----------



## briank

rissie said:


> Try low LLC with higher offset for per ccx overclock. I put +0.22? (can't rem off hand) but LLC is set to low. I get 1.279V at load which is what my Vcore is with stock vcore and PBO. It's easier to post with a higher initial Vcore - the difference between changing clocks in RM.
> 
> Edit: I stated it before, but the quickest test for stability is multiple runs of AIDA64 FP64 test consecutively.


I've created a new thread with my BIOS settings. I'd appreciate it if anyone here could take a look and suggest changes:
https://www.overclock.net/forum/11-...eed-help-3950x-all-core-oc-gigabyte-x570.html


----------



## pschorr1123

sakete said:


> What are currently the best ways to test memory stability?


Personally I like to use Mem Test HCL to get > 1000% . I bought the paid version but the free one works as well. More info on how to use and setup can be found in 1st post here:https://www.overclock.net/forum/5-i...-intel-ddr4-24-7-memory-stability-thread.html

However, Memtest hcl takes forever and you really can't use the pc during (as most of your RAM and CPU is pegged) there is another paid test called Karhu which is really fast. I'll use that for a quick and dirty as it will find errors fast then verify over night with memtest hcl.

There is also the test included with the latest Rzen Dram Calc by 1usmus. I personally have no experience with it but its free and I have read other well known Overclockers on these forums refer to it in a good way and use it themselves.

Note on Ryzen in my experience that even if you do pass memtest hcl at 1000% or whatever you use you still may not be 100% stable as you may blue screen randomly or during a gaming session. So after you use the memory test to confirm your memory OC is stable then try firing up random games like RDR2 or SOTR and see if you have any crashes or bsods.

Everyone has their own preference of stability testing and you will develop your own methodology as you go along. There is no "right" way of doing stability testing as it is subjective and will vary depending on users needs.


----------



## Acertified

MrWonderstuff said:


> OK thanks. How big are the partitions? It may make sense for me to partitition my usb drive.
> 
> Is Q-Flash+ pretty foolproof? - ie if it doesn't like my usb drive it will just not do anything and turn off? I'd like to update the bios prior to testing all the parts (I'm using some new Ballistix and feel I may well need to update the bios before I can use it).


I have the Primary FAT32 partition that I use only to Flash the BIOS on multiple Motherboards set to 32GB and I have not had any problems. It shouldn't make any difference what size you have the other partitions.


----------



## meridius

how long should i run the aida64 stress test for and what options should i use to make sure all system is well ?

I might contact gigabyte to see if they can add or fix a fan delay as the cpu spikes to much. i noticed mine can hit 66C for a sec or two when loading apps or programs so that means i have to run the fan at 60% untill that point as i have it set to 62c. it just means the cpu has to go above 66c and stay there for the fans to ramp up so that would be 66c to 72c before tha fans fo full on which i am not to sure is a good idea.

where do i lok for the pch chipset in hwinfo64 as there seems to be a few ? is it the one just under vrm mos

can you run hwinfo sensors only and aidia64 at the same time ?

thanks

oh another question would it be possible for the system fans to ramp up when the cpu gets to its full load as there staying at there normal speed and if it was poss would remove more heat from the case becasue of the hs getting hotter.

thanks


----------



## Alex0401

please help solve the problem. I don’t know after which driver update for my Aurus Master x570, but my computer does not go to sleep. When I click on the sleep, after a few seconds, a click is heard to turn off the power. Today I reinstalled Windows 10, but everything was exactly the same problem.


----------



## hotripper

Have you tried loading bios optimized defaults then boot into windows and put to sleep?


----------



## Alex0401

hotripper said:


> Have you tried loading bios optimized defaults then boot into windows and put to sleep?


Yes


----------



## pschorr1123

Alex0401 said:


> please help solve the problem. I don’t know after which driver update for my Aurus Master x570, but my computer does not go to sleep. When I click on the sleep, after a few seconds, a click is heard to turn off the power. Today I reinstalled Windows 10, but everything was exactly the same problem.


Go into control panel then device manger

look for your network cards, double click to bring up details and then go to advanced tab look for "wake on Lan" , "wake on Magic Packet" and "wake on pattern Match" and disable each.

Note the advanced tab may only show for the Intel NIC other NICS will have those options on the Power Management tab. Also not all NICs may have all 3 options listed above

If this doesn't resolve your issue follow the steps in this sleep issues for Win 10 guide here: https://www.howtogeek.com/122954/how-to-prevent-your-computer-from-waking-up-accidentally/


I have this same issue every fresh Win 10 OS install so you are not alone.


----------



## hotripper

I dont think the problem is wake, his pc is shutting down completely, is that correct alex0401?


Try the AMD drivers https://www.amd.com/en/support/chipsets/amd-socket-am4/x570


----------



## pschorr1123

hotripper said:


> I dont think the problem is wake, his pc is shutting down completely, is that correct alex0401?
> 
> 
> Try the AMD drivers https://www.amd.com/en/support/chipsets/amd-socket-am4/x570


I guess I misunderstood the question


----------



## hotripper

pschorr1123 said:


> I guess I misunderstood the question



I also had the wake issue and disabled those things in my lan config, which is a shame since I liked being able to use PLEX media server from my phone which had to wake my pc, now I have lost that ability in order to save electricity.


I swear going AMD has quirks that are leaving a bad taste in my mouth


----------



## pschorr1123

hotripper said:


> I also had the wake issue and disabled those things in my lan config, which is a shame since I liked being able to use PLEX media server from my phone which had to wake my pc, now I have lost that ability in order to save electricity.
> 
> 
> I swear going AMD has quirks that are leaving a bad taste in my mouth


I felt is was more of a Win 10 thing. I sleep in same room as PC so hearing it turn on 5 seconds after I sleep it is rather annoying. But for me it wasn't just just disabling WOL I had to Google my issues and do 20 different things before the pc would stop waking on its own. 

On an earlier version of Win 10 my hard drives would spin back up 20 seconds after powering down. That drove me nuts as I prefer a silent pc. I never did find a proper solution for that.

However, AMD does need to iron out the bios/AGESA bugs before launch.


----------



## FranZe

meridius said:


> its not that, i dont mind the fsn ramping up and stopping there or ramping down when its needs to, but i find it does it when the cpu gets spikes at a higher clock and the fans speed up then slow down all withing 20 sec and i dotn realy like that. I might have to see what the cpu spikes at amd set the fans to ramp up from there maybe. but pschorr1123 said he
> 
> Example my setup the CPU gets 55 degrees doing almost nothing so I have my fans at 20% until 55 then ramp up aggressively however, I have a NH D15 and prefer silence so your needs will be different
> 
> i wil have to lok into that in the bios





meridius said:


> how long should i run the aida64 stress test for and what options should i use to make sure all system is well ?
> 
> I might contact gigabyte to see if they can add or fix a fan delay as the cpu spikes to much. i noticed mine can hit 66C for a sec or two when loading apps or programs so that means i have to run the fan at 60% untill that point as i have it set to 62c. it just means the cpu has to go above 66c and stay there for the fans to ramp up so that would be 66c to 72c before tha fans fo full on which i am not to sure is a good idea.
> 
> where do i lok for the pch chipset in hwinfo64 as there seems to be a few ? is it the one just under vrm mos
> 
> can you run hwinfo sensors only and aidia64 at the same time ?
> 
> thanks
> 
> oh another question would it be possible for the system fans to ramp up when the cpu gets to its full load as there staying at there normal speed and if it was poss would remove more heat from the case becasue of the hs getting hotter.
> 
> thanks


You do care, just admit it  We dont have that differents needs you and me after all. Its just a question about how much noise level you wish to add to remove the heat. The cpu heating up no matter what, you cant undo that. But what i did was to run negative voltage -0.1v. For your case fans you have temp sensor on your MB? Or temp sensor that you can connect to MB? (i have that on Aorus master). If you have then use them? Or find a noise level you can live with and set static rpm on the fans  See what opportunities you have in you bios. Contacting Gigabyte because of this is wasted time, but you can always try if you have time to it, but it will not lead to anything. I can reduce rpm on my fans but i dont because of the memory OC. 

Good luck to find out yours solution 

Aida64 and hwinfo i use at same time, no problems there.


----------



## matthew87

Few days off 3 months with no new official bios update....

Is this just gigabyte or have all x570 board vendors been slow with new BIOS releases?


----------



## bluechris

I think all their focus is on tr40 boards atm and they will come back eventually


----------



## 755SFF

Alex0401 said:


> computer does not go to sleep.



"PSA: Updating the realtek lan driver FIXES common sleep issues on Aorus Master x570 boards"
https://old.reddit.com/r/gigabyte/comments/enphk7/psa_updating_the_realtek_lan_driver_fixes_common/

updating the Realtek driver fixed sleep issues for me on Aorus Master, even though I am not using the Realtek LAN. Also, if you don't want to update, then as an alternative you could try disabling the Realtek LAN from Device Manager and that could fix sleep as well. YMMV.


----------



## Acertified

matthew87 said:


> Few days off 3 months with no new official bios update....
> 
> Is this just gigabyte or have all x570 board vendors been slow with new BIOS releases?


New AEGSA versions have not been so frequent as of late so the BIOS updates usually slow down. Motherboards always have more frequent BIOS updates immediately after they are released and then slow down. It's very typical.


----------



## meridius

Alex0401 said:


> please help solve the problem. I don’t know after which driver update for my Aurus Master x570, but my computer does not go to sleep. When I click on the sleep, after a few seconds, a click is heard to turn off the power. Today I reinstalled Windows 10, but everything was exactly the same problem.


did this fix the problem ?

I believe this is the driver ( 10.036 now its 10.038 ) I used & had zero issues on the X570 Master

https://www.realtek.com/en/componen...0-1000m-gigabit-ethernet-pci-express-software


----------



## Alex0401

meridius said:


> did this fix the problem ?
> 
> I believe this is the driver ( 10.036 now its 10.038 ) I used & had zero issues on the X570 Master
> 
> https://www.realtek.com/en/componen...0-1000m-gigabit-ethernet-pci-express-software


I used all the ways. but still sleep mode does not work. motherboard shuts off power.


----------



## pschorr1123

Alex0401 said:


> I used all the ways. but still sleep mode does not work. motherboard shuts off power.


Can you explain your issue in greater detail?

Are you saying pc powers off when you put to sleep but does not resume when you wake it? 

The more clear and detailed your question the better your chances of someone being able to help you out.

EDIT: I forgot to mention that when I posted the earlier Win 10 sleep fixes that I always have my Realtek NIC disabled in the bios since I do not need or use it. IMO Intel Nics are better and 2.5 Gbps is rather worthless without 10/5/2.5 switches being widely available for mainstream use.
Since I always disable the Realtek NIC I would be unaware of any driver or other issues with it.


----------



## Alex0401

pschorr1123 said:


> Can you explain your issue in greater detail?
> 
> Are you saying pc powers off when you put to sleep but does not resume when you wake it?
> 
> The more clear and detailed your question the better your chances of someone being able to help you out.
> 
> EDIT: I forgot to mention that when I posted the earlier Win 10 sleep fixes that I always have my Realtek NIC disabled in the bios since I do not need or use it. IMO Intel Nics are better and 2.5 Gbps is rather worthless without 10/5/2.5 switches being widely available for mainstream use.
> Since I always disable the Realtek NIC I would be unaware of any driver or other issues with it.


it started 2 weeks ago. The computer itself always went into sleep mode after 30 minutes of inactivity. But suddenly he began to turn off and not go into sleep mode. When on the desktop I clicked on sleep mode, after 3 seconds a click is issued to turn off the power to the motherboard and the computer turns off. I reinstalled Windows and reset the BIOS to factory settings. I do not know what to do. In BIOS, I disabled Realtek NIC


----------



## bejeweledman

Is it okay to uninstall the Aorus APP Center? I think this is a bloatware except the RGB Fusion...


----------



## PopReference

bejeweledman said:


> Is it okay to uninstall the Aorus APP Center? I think this is a bloatware except the RGB Fusion...


Yes RGB fusion works without the APP center


----------



## fluidzoverclock

Waltc said:


> For what it's worth, in my x570 Master I can input a 1900MHz IF with the attendant ram freq overclock, leaving vcore soc at default, and I experience no crackling in sound of any kind--never have under any conditions, actually, since installing the Master on July 9th, regardless of AGESA/bios version--& I've installed all of them. The crackling issue sounds much like interference of some kind, either from an internal or external device. Added thought: I run wired exclusively and disable the wireless Intel adapter in the Device Manager, as well as the onboard bluetooth device (zero point to allowing resource allocation for hardware devices I'm not using, eh?). Wondering what happens for people hearing the crackle if they do the same--wish I could think of something else to offer, but only other thing I can think of might be interference locally being generated by a household device of some kind that is picked up when your IF hits a certain freq. Hope you can get it solved..
> 
> 
> A further note: I'm actually very impressed with the ALC1220 & ESS Sabre DAC hardware w/headphone amp that come standard on the x570 Master. I had been using MSI x370/x470 boards prior to going Zen 2, and I tell you the difference with my Sony MDR-7506 studio phones between the MSI Godlike and the GB Aorus Master is night and day--really, it blew me away as I never expected it. You can buy a $350 Zen2 MSI mboard, the Ace, or the $700 Godlike MSI Zen2 mboard (with a Godlike price--like the GB Aorus Extreme)--but the sound hardware is _exactly the same_ with each MSI motherboard! You get the ALC1220, but there all similarity with the x570 Master onboard sound hardware ends: no matter how much you spend for an MSI Zen2 x570 mboard--up to $700--all you get in the way of hardware is the ALC 1220, plus....Nahimic (3.x, for Windows 10) *software *custom-scripted for MSI exclusively--(it's _sound-processing software_ used to turn the CPU into a sound co-processor on the cheap--to add more bass, treble, midrange, effects, etc.) With my MSI mboards I had _thought the sound was fine_--at least passable--until I cranked up my x570 Master and plugged my phones into a front-panel HD-audio jack... _Holy Moly..._...What a difference! I'm hearing so much that I _never heard before _through my former MSI onboard sound--what an incredible difference. Literally was as if I'd suddenly pulled cotton out of my ears! No comparison at all! And no contest. MSI loses bigly, here. That's the sort of surprise I can live with. [I'm impressed with the entire x570 Master board, actually, but up to now had said nothing about the onboard sound.]


Hi, using the default windows 10 (1909) drivers, Im getting crackling sounds when my headphones are connected to both the front/back port, it happens when moving the volume slider in the tasktray. I also notice the occasional crackle/pop when the pc has been quiet for some time and theres a notifiation sound. 

I went on the website, downloaded the HD driver (1909 compatible), which oddly stopped the rear audio port from crackling, but the front port still crackles - which leads me to believe this is a software issue. 

I was wondering if the same happens for you. Thanks.

Bios - f11


----------



## briank

I've noticed a strange behavior with my X570 Ultra BIOS. If I make any changes to memory settings, even something benign like relaxing the default memory settings from RAS/CAS of 15 to 16, the BIOS will fault on the next boot up. If I simply Save & Exit again (if retained the settings, it wasn't a full BIOS reset), it boots successfully the 2nd time.


----------



## PopReference

briank said:


> I've noticed a strange behavior with my X570 Ultra BIOS. If I make any changes to memory settings, even something benign like relaxing the default memory settings from RAS/CAS of 15 to 16, the BIOS will fault on the next boot up. If I simply Save & Exit again (if retained the settings, it wasn't a full BIOS reset), it boots successfully the 2nd time.


Do you have any other manual set voltages or overclocks? I found on the Master with the F11 bios the CPU V core, if not set to auto/normal, will reset to 1.0V if you simply enter and exit the UEFI options, need to modify the setting for it to stick.


----------



## briank

PopReference said:


> Do you have any other manual set voltages or overclocks? I found on the Master with the F11 bios the CPU V core, if not set to auto/normal, will reset to 1.0V if you simply enter and exit the UEFI options, need to modify the setting for it to stick.


I have Vcore set to normal and DVID offset set to +0.175. I had played with a manual voltage as well and it was the same behavior.


----------



## pschorr1123

Alex0401 said:


> it started 2 weeks ago. The computer itself always went into sleep mode after 30 minutes of inactivity. But suddenly he began to turn off and not go into sleep mode. When on the desktop I clicked on sleep mode, after 3 seconds a click is issued to turn off the power to the motherboard and the computer turns off. I reinstalled Windows and reset the BIOS to factory settings. I do not know what to do. In BIOS, I disabled Realtek NIC


Do you by chance have hybrid sleep disabled? Its enabled by default in Win 10. What it is is hibernation where instead of sleeping it will write ram contents to HD then power off.

Did you install anything or make any changes to hardware or bios settings 2 weeks ago when you 1st started having issues?

EDIT: you can go into Control Panel and Power Settings to change sleep behavior.


----------



## meridius

pschorr1123 said:


> Do you by chance have hybrid sleep disabled? Its enabled by default in Win 10. What it is is hibernation where instead of sleeping it will write ram contents to HD then power off.
> 
> Did you install anything or make any changes to hardware or bios settings 2 weeks ago when you 1st started having issues?
> 
> EDIT: you can go into Control Panel and Power Settings to change sleep behavior.


thats what i was thinking as there are two types of sleep one saved toe the drive and full powers off and the other leaves it in ram for instant on.

what is NIC I ?


----------



## pschorr1123

meridius said:


> thats what i was thinking as there are two types of sleep one saved toe the drive and full powers off and the other leaves it in ram for instant on.
> 
> what is NIC I ?


NIC = Network Interface Card


----------



## matthew87

Acertified said:


> New AEGSA versions have not been so frequent as of late so the BIOS updates usually slow down. Motherboards always have more frequent BIOS updates immediately after they are released and then slow down. It's very typical.


Gigabyte's X570 boards still have a number of acknowledged bugs, F12 BIOS has been in beta for 1-2 months, there's still plenty for Gigabyte to improve and address outside of incorporating newer AGESA.


----------



## BeeDeeEff

A tip for fellow gigabyte X570 Aorus master users, enabling LN2 mode is useful for pushing memory/flck limits. That setting alone being enabled is what allowed my 3950x to post at 1900fclk, where as before it would get stuck in a boot loop and wouldn't post.


TLR LN2 mode can make it easier to post when you're overclocking memory/flck.


----------



## meridius

can anyone check there IDE ATA/ATAPI controllers in device manager, what does it say ? and also in the stroage controllers 

been reading this 860 EVO 250GB causing freezes on AMD system
https://eu.community.samsung.com/t5...0GB-causing-freezes-on-AMD-system/td-p/575813





thanks


----------



## pschorr1123

meridius said:


> can anyone check there IDE ATA/ATAPI controllers in device manager, what does it say ? and also in the stroage controllers
> 
> been reading this 860 EVO 250GB causing freezes on AMD system
> https://eu.community.samsung.com/t5...0GB-causing-freezes-on-AMD-system/td-p/575813
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks


That article you linked is referring to AM3+ 970/ 990 fx chipset boards that were out back in 2012 for Phenom II and had socket compatability for Bulldozer 8150/ 8350 back then IDE devices were still in use so they had way older out of date drivers.

You do not really need to worry about sata drivers with Ryzen and newer on the AMD side of things.

EDIT: I have a Samsung 970 Evo NVME drive installed so that driver is shown under storage controllers. Your Sata ssd will not.


----------



## Alastair

Guys. Any idea why after restarting my computer suddenly I have no boot devices. I was installing drivers and stuff and reset my pc. And now I have no boot devices. I tried putting in my USB with my install media. And according to it. Every single one of my drives are empty. And chkdsk does nothing. It's just like my install of windows just vanished. I don't know what is going on.

Ryzen 3800X
Aorus X570 Pro WiFi on Bios F11


----------



## pschorr1123

Alastair said:


> Guys. Any idea why after restarting my computer suddenly I have no boot devices. I was installing drivers and stuff and reset my pc. And now I have no boot devices. I tried putting in my USB with my install media. And according to it. Every single one of my drives are empty. And chkdsk does nothing. It's just like my install of windows just vanished. I don't know what is going on.
> 
> Ryzen 3800X
> Aorus X570 Pro WiFi on Bios F11


1st time I've seen that. Maybe you have some malware or failing boot drive media. Perhaps try to replace sata cables with known new ones. Some times the connectors go bad especially if reused from older builds. I would also try to stick Windows on a different ssd just to rule out boot drive failure.

Also be sure all sata connectors are plugged in securely. (data and power)

Keep in mind on X570 boards sata 4,5 (numbering starts at 0 so 5th and 6th) ports are lost if 3rd NVME slot or the bottom pcie slot is used this varies by MB so consult manual. So just be sure you have your boot drive and any relevant drives in the 1st 4 sata ports.

I have seen others here mention that they will get crazy long boot times randomly due to ssd drive failure. Use any tool you can to check SMART status of drives.

EDIT: Are you doing any bclk OC? Even a mild 103 bclk can cause some ssds and NVMEs to become corrupt


----------



## okdud

fluidzoverclock said:


> Hi, using the default windows 10 (1909) drivers, Im getting crackling sounds when my headphones are connected to both the front/back port, it happens when moving the volume slider in the tasktray. I also notice the occasional crackle/pop when the pc has been quiet for some time and theres a notifiation sound.
> 
> I went on the website, downloaded the HD driver (1909 compatible), which oddly stopped the rear audio port from crackling, but the front port still crackles - which leads me to believe this is a software issue.
> 
> I was wondering if the same happens for you. Thanks.
> 
> Bios - f11



Had same thing, forcing pcie to 3.0 stopped it for me


----------



## Sphex_

Alastair said:


> Guys. Any idea why after restarting my computer suddenly I have no boot devices. I was installing drivers and stuff and reset my pc. And now I have no boot devices. I tried putting in my USB with my install media. And according to it. Every single one of my drives are empty. And chkdsk does nothing. It's just like my install of windows just vanished. I don't know what is going on.
> 
> Ryzen 3800X
> Aorus X570 Pro WiFi on Bios F11


I had a very similar thing happen to me a few months ago. Did you touch the CSM setting in the BIOS at all? I wound up having to reformat and reinstall Windows and use Disk Management to discover my other drivers. MBR or GPT got messed up somehow. All of your data is there but you can't see it.


----------



## MeerMusik

Hello.

I just registered as I hope someone is able to point in the "right direction".

Hardware:
Motherboard: X570 Aorus Master. Tested BIOS Versions: F11 and F12B
PSU: Corsair HX 850 Watt
CPU: Ryzen 9 3950X
RAM: HyperX Predator RGB HX432C16PB3AK2/32 32GB 2 x 16GB DDR4-RAM 3200MHz CL 16-18-18 (2 Kits = 4x 16GB)
++ EDIT01: Both Kits have been Manufactured in the 3rd Week of January 2020. Both Kits are Hynix JJR (J-Die) as confirmed with the latest Free Version of Thaiphoon Burner++

RAM is on the QVL: Yes

RAM Kits: Installed in the same Channels as they are came together in the Box.
Everything has been reseated and hexa-checked: Yes
Both CPU Power Connectors from the PSU are connected: Yes
Chipset Driver uninstalled and reinstalled multiple times: Yes
Heating Issues: None:
IDLE 40-45 Celsius. Load (7-Zip 192MB Wordbook Size Benchmark, Cinebench R15+R20, multiple Instances of HCI Memtest, Firefox with 35+ pinned Tabs, HWInfo64, CPU-Z, GPU-Z running in the Background): Maximum 79.2 Celsius according to HWInfo64
Cooler: BeQuiet Dark Rock Pro 4

OS:
A.) Manjaro (Arch Linux)
B.) Windows 10 1909, latest Updates
(Both on separated SSDs)

Multiple weird Problems:
1.) After Activating the XMP Profile 1, setting "XMP Profile Support" to Level 1 and "System Multiplicator" to 32.00, I can boot fine into Linux (Manjaro) and also utilize all Cores just fine to i.e. compile Software.
But trying to boot into Windows crashes either right before the Login Screen or 30-60 Seconds after logging in.

Also, when I select the XMP Profile 2 (3000 MHz), it let me select the Profile just "fine" but the Profile Name is completely empty.

2.) Setting a DDR Voltage:
The BIOS always adds some Voltage on its own:

Manually set: 1.350 Volt = BIOS enters: 1.368 Volt
Manually set: 1.360 / 1.370 Volt = BIOS enters: 1.380 Volt
Manually set: 1.380 Volt = BIOS enters: 1.392 Volt

I have not tried any higher Voltages. Is this a known Bug or because the 3950X needs more Power in General and the Board automatically tries to compensate for it? Also because all 4 DIMM Slots are populated?

3.) What works:
A.) Enable XMP Profile 1
B.) Setting XMP Profile Support to Level 1
C.) Disable XMP Profile

D.) Set the System Multiplicator to 32.00
E.) Set Voltage manually to 1.220 Volt (auto applied 1.212 Volt is not stable). The final Voltage (adjusted by the BIOS) is 1.236 Volt
F.) Disable Spread Sprectum

G.) Save BIOS Settings and reboot into Windows
H.) Run 14 Instances of HCI Memtest (Free Version). Each Instance test 3450MB. All those Instances reached 790 to 847 Percent WITHOUT any Error thrown. 2 times
H.)1.) Run 8-10 passes with the 7-Zip Version 20.00 Benchmark. 192MB Wordbook Size. 1 Pass is enough to test RAM, as it immediately (when checking the Data from the 1st pass) throws a "Decoding Error" if some Memory Settings is wrong

With these Settings, the RAM runs absolutely stable now with 3200MHz but ugly timings: Values exported with CPU-Z:
Memory Size: 64 GBytes
Channels: Dual
Memory Frequency: 1599.6 MHz (1:16)
CAS# latency (CL): 22.0
RAS# to CAS# delay (tRCD): 22
RAS# Precharge (tRP): 22
Cycle Time (tRAS): 52
Bank Cycle Time (tRC): 74
Command Rate (CR): 1T
Uncore Frequency: 1599.6 MHz

4.) No Issues with older CPU and older Motherboard:
A.) Before the 3950X arrived, I had my old Ryzen 7 2700X installed with BIOS F11. Absolutely none of those Issue occured. All XMP Profiles are working without any Errors.
B.) All 4 RAM Sticks are also working fine (only Profile 2 = 3000 MHz. 3200 MHz were too much for that Board) on my Gigabyte X470 Gaming Wifi 7 and my old Ryzen 7 2700X.

Seeing what Bugs are currently still left open (the BIOS F12B is still laggy with CMS disabled btw.), I am 95 Percent sure, that my 3950X is working fine.
Has anyone(TM) ran into (a) similar Issue(s) with the 3950X or with any Ryzen 3000 Series CPU?

The Ryzen 3950X arrived last Friday. I am still within the 14-Day Return Window. But as I already had a 12 hour Gaming Session and compiled Software on Linux and Windows and all RAM and CPU Tests are fine when I set the BIOS up as described under "3.) What works", I see this as one or multiple serious BIOS Bugs.

Other Question: Does anyone know the Status of BIOS Version F12? Any meager hint when the "stable" Version could drop? Or atleast an updated Beta?

Thank you very much for reading all this bloat and spending your time! Much appreciated!
Olli / Oliver


----------



## pschorr1123

MeerMusik said:


> Hello.
> 
> I just registered as I hope someone is able to point in the "right direction".
> 
> Hardware:
> Motherboard: X570 Aorus Master. Tested BIOS Versions: F11 and F12B
> PSU: Corsair HX 850 Watt
> CPU: Ryzen 9 3950X
> RAM: HyperX Predator RGB HX432C16PB3AK2/32 32GB 2 x 16GB DDR4-RAM 3200MHz CL 16-18-18 (2 Kits = 4x 16GB)
> ++ EDIT01: Both Kits have been Manufactured in the 3rd Week of January 2020. Both Kits are Hynix JJR (J-Die) as confirmed with the latest Free Version of Thaiphoon Burner++
> 
> RAM is on the QVL: Yes
> 
> RAM Kits: Installed in the same Channels as they are came together in the Box.
> Everything has been reseated and hexa-checked: Yes
> Both CPU Power Connectors from the PSU are connected: Yes
> Chipset Driver uninstalled and reinstalled multiple times: Yes
> Heating Issues: None:
> IDLE 40-45 Celsius. Load (7-Zip 192MB Wordbook Size Benchmark, Cinebench R15+R20, multiple Instances of HCI Memtest, Firefox with 35+ pinned Tabs, HWInfo64, CPU-Z, GPU-Z running in the Background): Maximum 79.2 Celsius according to HWInfo64
> Cooler: BeQuiet Dark Rock Pro 4
> 
> OS:
> A.) Manjaro (Arch Linux)
> B.) Windows 10 1909, latest Updates
> (Both on separated SSDs)
> 
> Multiple weird Problems:
> 1.) After Activating the XMP Profile 1, setting "XMP Profile Support" to Level 1 and "System Multiplicator" to 32.00, I can boot fine into Linux (Manjaro) and also utilize all Cores just fine to i.e. compile Software.
> But trying to boot into Windows crashes either right before the Login Screen or 30-60 Seconds after logging in.
> 
> Also, when I select the XMP Profile 2 (3000 MHz), it let me select the Profile just "fine" but the Profile Name is completely empty.
> 
> 2.) Setting a DDR Voltage:
> The BIOS always adds some Voltage on its own:
> 
> Manually set: 1.350 Volt = BIOS enters: 1.368 Volt
> Manually set: 1.360 / 1.370 Volt = BIOS enters: 1.380 Volt
> Manually set: 1.380 Volt = BIOS enters: 1.392 Volt
> 
> I have not tried any higher Voltages. Is this a known Bug or because the 3950X needs more Power in General and the Board automatically tries to compensate for it? Also because all 4 DIMM Slots are populated?
> 
> 3.) What works:
> A.) Enable XMP Profile 1
> B.) Setting XMP Profile Support to Level 1
> C.) Disable XMP Profile
> 
> D.) Set the System Multiplicator to 32.00
> E.) Set Voltage manually to 1.220 Volt (auto applied 1.212 Volt is not stable). The final Voltage (adjusted by the BIOS) is 1.236 Volt
> F.) Disable Spread Sprectum
> 
> G.) Save BIOS Settings and reboot into Windows
> H.) Run 14 Instances of HCI Memtest (Free Version). Each Instance test 3450MB. All those Instances reached 790 to 847 Percent WITHOUT any Error thrown. 2 times
> H.)1.) Run 8-10 passes with the 7-Zip Version 20.00 Benchmark. 192MB Wordbook Size. 1 Pass is enough to test RAM, as it immediately (when checking the Data from the 1st pass) throws a "Decoding Error" if some Memory Settings is wrong
> 
> With these Settings, the RAM runs absolutely stable now with 3200MHz but ugly timings: Values exported with CPU-Z:
> Memory Size: 64 GBytes
> Channels: Dual
> Memory Frequency: 1599.6 MHz (1:16)
> CAS# latency (CL): 22.0
> RAS# to CAS# delay (tRCD): 22
> RAS# Precharge (tRP): 22
> Cycle Time (tRAS): 52
> Bank Cycle Time (tRC): 74
> Command Rate (CR): 1T
> Uncore Frequency: 1599.6 MHz
> 
> 4.) No Issues with older CPU and older Motherboard:
> A.) Before the 3950X arrived, I had my old Ryzen 7 2700X installed with BIOS F11. Absolutely none of those Issue occured. All XMP Profiles are working without any Errors.
> B.) All 4 RAM Sticks are also working fine (only Profile 2 = 3000 MHz. 3200 MHz were too much for that Board) on my Gigabyte X470 Gaming Wifi 7 and my old Ryzen 7 2700X.
> 
> Seeing what Bugs are currently still left open (the BIOS F12B is still laggy with CMS disabled btw.), I am 95 Percent sure, that my 3950X is working fine.
> Has anyone(TM) ran into (a) similar Issue(s) with the 3950X or with any Ryzen 3000 Series CPU?
> 
> The Ryzen 3950X arrived last Friday. I am still within the 14-Day Return Window. But as I already had a 12 hour Gaming Session and compiled Software on Linux and Windows and all RAM and CPU Tests are fine when I set the BIOS up as described under "3.) What works", I see this as one or multiple serious BIOS Bugs.
> 
> Other Question: Does anyone know the Status of BIOS Version F12? Any meager hint when the "stable" Version could drop? Or atleast an updated Beta?
> 
> Thank you very much for reading all this bloat and spending your time! Much appreciated!
> Olli / Oliver



Hello Olli,

Sorry to see you are having issues. This board does add a bit of extra voltage to whatever you set so that is known and normal.

Trying to OC 4 sticks is always harder than just 2 as having all 4 slots populated puts more stress on IMC. I do not recommend just loading XMP as some auto timings can change from boot to boot and they definitely will change if updating bios. I recommend loading XMP to get into OS and screen capture all RAM timings then document and go back into bios to set all timings manually. Do not leave any on AUTO.

You really should have no issue with 3200 on 3950X or any 3rd gen CPU. have you tried leaving your loose timings listed above as is and run 3600/ 1800 IF? That should be pretty much guaranteed even with 4 dimms

I am no expert or even good memory tuner but I do recommend the Ryzen Dram Calc just be sure to either manually enter your timings in nanoseconds into the calc or use Tiaphoon burner to export to html file then load into calc. Pay very close attention to ProcODT, Cad bus timings, and rtt nom, RTT Park, ETC as these will have much more impact on stability than other timings.

As far as bios goes I personally prefer the bios with 1.0.0.3 abba AGESA version as that one gives me the best/ most consistent performance. It's older but I firmly believe in " IF it ain't broke don't fix it". So when you do find a bios that works best for you stick with it. 

Hopefully others running 4 sticks of RAM and are better experienced with your CJR ics can chime in to point you in the right direction

As far as the XMP profile Level 1,2,3 goes that is just a faster way of choosing memory multiplier (ie 1600, 1700, 1800) really no need for that since the multiplier option is right below it. Your IF should automatically stay at a 1:1 ratio until >3600. You can run without a 1:1 ratio but you incur a huge latency penalty for doing so


----------



## Acertified

matthew87 said:


> Gigabyte's X570 boards still have a number of acknowledged bugs, F12 BIOS has been in beta for 1-2 months, there's still plenty for Gigabyte to improve and address outside of incorporating newer AGESA.


I completely agree but this is the typical release scenario of Motherboard BIOS updates by the manufacturer.


----------



## MeerMusik

pschorr1123 said:


> Hello Olli,
> 
> Sorry to see you are having issues. This board does add a bit of extra voltage to whatever you set so that is known and normal.
> 
> Trying to OC 4 sticks is always harder than just 2 as having all 4 slots populated puts more stress on IMC. I do not recommend just loading XMP as some auto timings can change from boot to boot and they definitely will change if updating bios. I recommend loading XMP to get into OS and screen capture all RAM timings then document and go back into bios to set all timings manually. Do not leave any on AUTO.
> 
> You really should have no issue with 3200 on 3950X or any 3rd gen CPU. have you tried leaving your loose timings listed above as is and run 3600/ 1800 IF? That should be pretty much guaranteed even with 4 dimms
> 
> I am no expert or even good memory tuner but I do recommend the Ryzen Dram Calc just be sure to either manually enter your timings in nanoseconds into the calc or use Tiaphoon burner to export to html file then load into calc. Pay very close attention to ProcODT, Cad bus timings, and rtt nom, RTT Park, ETC as these will have much more impact on stability than other timings.
> 
> As far as bios goes I personally prefer the bios with 1.0.0.3 abba AGESA version as that one gives me the best/ most consistent performance. It's older but I firmly believe in " IF it ain't broke don't fix it". So when you do find a bios that works best for you stick with it.
> 
> Hopefully others running 4 sticks of RAM and are better experienced with your CJR ics can chime in to point you in the right direction
> 
> As far as the XMP profile Level 1,2,3 goes that is just a faster way of choosing memory multiplier (ie 1600, 1700, 1800) really no need for that since the multiplier option is right below it. Your IF should automatically stay at a 1:1 ratio until >3600. You can run without a 1:1 ratio but you incur a huge latency penalty for doing so



A.) Extra Voltage: Thats good to know. Thanks.

B.) 2vs4 RAM Sticks: Yep I am fully aware of all the Consequences. That is one of the Reason I chose those RAM Kits: They are on the QVL and listed at 3200MHz with a 4x16GB Configuration.

C.) 3600MHz works fine with that RAM and 4 Sticks (Windows is stable, 7-Zip Benchmark etc. without Error. But no extreme stability tests). 3800MHz is too high (BIOS keeps changing it back to 2400MHz JEDEC after a couple failed rounds of Memory Training. Even with 1.40 Volt). Speeds in between 3600 and 3800MHz are untested: Not enough time right now and also extremely diminishing returns in my use case.

I also tried "Ryzen DRAM Calculator" - but no avail. Some People on the Interwebs are recommending to try CJR Settings for JJR ICs but I had no Luck with that yet. And as there is the Rumor that the next Version could come with updated Memory IC Tables, I am currently waiting for that.

Testing older BIOS Versions is another thing left on the List. I could live with slightly less CPU Boost, if that would mean that my RAM runs fine. But even F12C is still not working for me correctly.

Thanks


----------



## Alastair

pschorr1123 said:


> Alastair said:
> 
> 
> 
> Guys. Any idea why after restarting my computer suddenly I have no boot devices. I was installing drivers and stuff and reset my pc. And now I have no boot devices. I tried putting in my USB with my install media. And according to it. Every single one of my drives are empty. And chkdsk does nothing. It's just like my install of windows just vanished. I don't know what is going on.
> 
> Ryzen 3800X
> Aorus X570 Pro WiFi on Bios F11
> 
> 
> 
> 1st time I've seen that. Maybe you have some malware or failing boot drive media. Perhaps try to replace sata cables with known new ones. Some times the connectors go bad especially if reused from older builds. I would also try to stick Windows on a different ssd just to rule out boot drive failure.
> 
> Also be sure all sata connectors are plugged in securely. (data and power)
> 
> Keep in mind on X570 boards sata 4,5 (numbering starts at 0 so 5th and 6th) ports are lost if 3rd NVME slot or the bottom pcie slot is used this varies by MB so consult manual. So just be sure you have your boot drive and any relevant drives in the 1st 4 sata ports.
> 
> I have seen others here mention that they will get crazy long boot times randomly due to ssd drive failure. Use any tool you can to check SMART status of drives.
> 
> EDIT: Are you doing any bclk OC? Even a mild 103 bclk can cause some ssds and NVMEs to become corrupt
Click to expand...

Nope. Brand new board cpu and ram. I reinstalled windows because my old OS was all set up for FX. I set up windows. Put drivers on. Then plugged in my data HDDs where I keep photos and software and data etc. Started reinstalling my games. I updated my bios to F11. Everything seemed good rebooted. Carried on using my machine. Decided to run some benches to see how fast this machine is at stock. Then shut down the machine. Went for my cycle. Came back switched on and "can't find bood device" 

I figured. OK that's weird. Reset cmos. Nope. Nothing. 
Inserted my install USB. Tried start up repair. Tried
Chkdsk. Tried. Looking for system restore points. The windows USB didn't even see an image of windows. Decided to see what the install page would show me. And it said all 4 of my drives were empty. All unallocated space. 

So somehow. Between switching my rig off last night. And on this morning. The partition tables or whatever between four seperate drives. Is all gone. Because all four drives 1SSD 3xHDD read as unallocated space.


----------



## Alastair

Acertified said:


> matthew87 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gigabyte's X570 boards still have a number of acknowledged bugs, F12 BIOS has been in beta for 1-2 months, there's still plenty for Gigabyte to improve and address outside of incorporating newer AGESA.
> 
> 
> 
> I completely agree but this is the typical release scenario of Motherboard BIOS updates by the manufacturer.
Click to expand...

 like destroying the partition tables accross 4 drives.


----------



## Jernox

Hello,


I recently built an AMD Ryzen 5 system with a Gigabyte Aorus x570 Elite motherboard. It had a pretty outdated BIOS installed, version F4. 



Now I'm experiencing boost clock issues, it doesn't get to the advertised 4.2Ghz. I also can't see my Nvme SSD in the boot menu order.



I've read that a newer BIOS version might solve these issues, so I was thinking about flashing to F10 or F11. I'm not really looking forward doing this, since the Elite doesn't have a dual BIOS. So the only option in case of a bricked motherboard is using Q-Flash plus. The manual states that this could only be done without the CPU installed. However, very occasionally I read people did it with the CPU installed. 



Is there anyone here that could shed some light on this? Removing the CPU is a bit of a hassle, so it would be great if it can also be done with the CPU installed.


----------



## far

*X570 AORUS MASTER - issue with LAN2 2.5G Eth interface.*

X570 AORUS MASTER - issue with LAN2 2.5G Eth interface. This interface's MAC is not visible in BIOS -- "LAN2 MAC Address N/A" in System Info. "Onboard LAN2 Controller" is Enabled in BIOS.
Linux Ubuntu 19.10 don't see this device -- nothing in dmesg-lspci etc.
I have 2 NVMe SSD in first 2 pcie slots installed (M2A and M2B in BIOS).
r9 3900x, 64Gb mem (4 x 16G G.SKILL TRIDENT Z NEO), GB 1660 Super.
BIOS version is F11.
Please help.


----------



## meridius

pschorr1123 said:


> That article you linked is referring to AM3+ 970/ 990 fx chipset boards that were out back in 2012 for Phenom II and had socket compatability for Bulldozer 8150/ 8350 back then IDE devices were still in use so they had way older out of date drivers.
> 
> You do not really need to worry about sata drivers with Ryzen and newer on the AMD side of things.
> 
> EDIT: I have a Samsung 970 Evo NVME drive installed so that driver is shown under storage controllers. Your Sata ssd will not.



ahh ok thanks I did the tests on my drives and i think there working at full speed


Drive Comparision	

Model Name	Samsung SSD 860 EVO 1TB 
Interface SATA 
Result	Sequential (MB/s) Random (IOPS)	
Read	Write	Read Write
546	487	56152	47607

Model Name	Samsung SSD 860 EVO 1TB 
Interface SATA 
Result	Sequential (MB/s) Random (IOPS)	
Read	Write	Read Write
547	488	56152	47607

Model Name	Force MP510 
Interface NVMe 
Result	Sequential (MB/s) Random (IOPS)	
Read	Write	Read Write
3479	1266	213378	307861

thanks


----------



## matthew87

Acertified said:


> I completely agree but this is the typical release scenario of Motherboard BIOS updates by the manufacturer.



Asus X570 Crosshair Hero - New official BIOS 3/03/2020

MSI X570 Ace - New official BIOS 16/01/2020

Asrock X570 Phantom - New official BIOS 22/01/2020

It appears to me to me Gigabyte are the only one of the 'big' vendors that hasn't released a single official BIOS this year.... While perhaps their last December release included many of the fixes other vendors only got around to this year, it is imo pretty poor form for a high end expensive board to go this long without any new official BIOS releases despite acknowledgement from the vendor of outstanding bugs and issues specific to their BIOS (Not AMD or AGESA issues). 

The Gigabyte X570 Master board is fantastic in terms of build quality, right through from VRMs, design, features to even the quality of the sensors. 

It's not like we brought $100 USD boards here.... X570 is still new, and already within 6 months of launch Gigabyte's support has dropped to a crawl.


----------



## pschorr1123

Alastair said:


> Nope. Brand new board cpu and ram. I reinstalled windows because my old OS was all set up for FX. I set up windows. Put drivers on. Then plugged in my data HDDs where I keep photos and software and data etc. Started reinstalling my games. I updated my bios to F11. Everything seemed good rebooted. Carried on using my machine. Decided to run some benches to see how fast this machine is at stock. Then shut down the machine. Went for my cycle. Came back switched on and "can't find bood device"
> 
> I figured. OK that's weird. Reset cmos. Nope. Nothing.
> Inserted my install USB. Tried start up repair. Tried
> Chkdsk. Tried. Looking for system restore points. The windows USB didn't even see an image of windows. Decided to see what the install page would show me. And it said all 4 of my drives were empty. All unallocated space.
> 
> So somehow. Between switching my rig off last night. And on this morning. The partition tables or whatever between four seperate drives. Is all gone. Because all four drives 1SSD 3xHDD read as unallocated space.



Only thing that came to mind was did you have the drives set up under older OS as MBR drives? If so and you went into bios and disabled CSM it would no longer read MBR partition drives just the newer GPT formatted drives


----------



## pschorr1123

MeerMusik said:


> A.) Extra Voltage: Thats good to know. Thanks.
> 
> B.) 2vs4 RAM Sticks: Yep I am fully aware of all the Consequences. That is one of the Reason I chose those RAM Kits: They are on the QVL and listed at 3200MHz with a 4x16GB Configuration.
> 
> C.) 3600MHz works fine with that RAM and 4 Sticks (Windows is stable, 7-Zip Benchmark etc. without Error. But no extreme stability tests). 3800MHz is too high (BIOS keeps changing it back to 2400MHz JEDEC after a couple failed rounds of Memory Training. Even with 1.40 Volt). Speeds in between 3600 and 3800MHz are untested: Not enough time right now and also extremely diminishing returns in my use case.
> 
> I also tried "Ryzen DRAM Calculator" - but no avail. Some People on the Interwebs are recommending to try CJR Settings for JJR ICs but I had no Luck with that yet. And as there is the Rumor that the next Version could come with updated Memory IC Tables, I am currently waiting for that.
> 
> Testing older BIOS Versions is another thing left on the List. I could live with slightly less CPU Boost, if that would mean that my RAM runs fine. But even F12C is still not working for me correctly.
> 
> Thanks


Are you running CPU at stock or OCing that too? IF running CPU OC then that will make stability testing/ tuning RAM much harder. I do not have much experience OCing non B-die RAM so I can't really point you in the right direction. Waiting for the newer Dram Calc to drop may be good. Also there is a Ryzen DDR4 OC thread you may hit up and see if there is any more useful info in there for you. It has new posts almost daily.

3000 series CPUs have the massive L3 cache so you may find chasing down higher speeds with tight timings may not be too beneficial for your use case. Most of Ryzens performance increase simply comes from having the IF running at higher clocks. You will have to run benchmarks to see what is best for you but if you are limited on time you may just want to "use" your pc rather than tweak and test non stop.


----------



## MeerMusik

pschorr1123 said:


> Are you running CPU at stock or OCing that too? IF running CPU OC then that will make stability testing/ tuning RAM much harder. I do not have much experience OCing non B-die RAM so I can't really point you in the right direction. Waiting for the newer Dram Calc to drop may be good. Also there is a Ryzen DDR4 OC thread you may hit up and see if there is any more useful info in there for you. It has new posts almost daily.
> 
> 3000 series CPUs have the massive L3 cache so you may find chasing down higher speeds with tight timings may not be too beneficial for your use case. Most of Ryzens performance increase simply comes from having the IF running at higher clocks. You will have to run benchmarks to see what is best for you but if you are limited on time you may just want to "use" your pc rather than tweak and test non stop.


No, absolutely no CPU OC. No plans at all. Not with that Monster of CPU. I would not benefit from that anyway. Also the CPU itself in daily usage works fine so far: Reaching 4.725 GHz on different Cores on low to medium load. It is only the RAM (the XMP Profiles) which are not working correctly with my 3950X but are perfectly fine with my "old" 2700X. That is what irritates me: Either all the Bugs in the BIOS are at fault or I got a badly binned 3950X. Easiest Part would be to use the 14 Day Return Window and use my 2700X until the 4950X comes out. And hope that Gigabyte has fixed that nonsense on their end until early 2021. But then, with the 4950X you need a optimized BIOS for that...

Yeah I will take a look at that DDR4 OC Thread. Thanks for pointing that out.

I also tried different BIOS Versions quickly AKA just switching the XMP Profiles on and off, adding minor Voltage manually: F10 and F7b: Same Issues. F6 would not boot at all - forced me to boot from Backup BIOS and switching the well switch back to Main BIOS to reflash F11. And as F6 literally bricked my System, I have not even tried F5. QFlash Plus is a total mess and is not working at all it seems. Running the Motherboard in Single BIOS Mode is the only way to not be forced into an RMA cycle.

Thanks again!


----------



## Medizinmann

MeerMusik said:


> No, absolutely no CPU OC. No plans at all. Not with that Monster of CPU. I would not benefit from that anyway. Also the CPU itself in daily usage works fine so far: Reaching 4.725 GHz on different Cores on low to medium load. It is only the RAM (the XMP Profiles) which are not working correctly with my 3950X but are perfectly fine with my "old" 2700X. That is what irritates me: Either all the Bugs in the BIOS are at fault or I got a badly binned 3950X. Easiest Part would be to use the 14 Day Return Window and use my 2700X until the 4950X comes out. And hope that Gigabyte has fixed that nonsense on their end until early 2021. But then, with the 4950X you need a optimized BIOS for that...
> 
> Yeah I will take a look at that DDR4 OC Thread. Thanks for pointing that out.
> 
> I also tried different BIOS Versions quickly AKA just switching the XMP Profiles on and off, adding minor Voltage manually: F10 and F7b: Same Issues. F6 would not boot at all - forced me to boot from Backup BIOS and switching the well switch back to Main BIOS to reflash F11. And as F6 literally bricked my System, I have not even tried F5. QFlash Plus is a total mess and is not working at all it seems. Running the Motherboard in Single BIOS Mode is the only way to not be forced into an RMA cycle.
> 
> Thanks again!



Did you try lowering VRM-settings for the CPU a little (like 2-3 steps below max) and raising (like up to one step below max.) the settings for DRAM?

Greetings,
Medizinmann


----------



## ManniX-ITA

meridius said:


> I might contact gigabyte to see if they can add or fix a fan delay as the cpu spikes to much. i noticed mine can hit 66C for a sec or two when loading apps or programs so that means i have to run the fan at 60% untill that point as i have it set to 62c. it just means the cpu has to go above 66c and stay there for the fans to ramp up so that would be 66c to 72c before tha fans fo full on which i am not to sure is a good idea.
> 
> where do i lok for the pch chipset in hwinfo64 as there seems to be a few ? is it the one just under vrm mos
> 
> can you run hwinfo sensors only and aidia64 at the same time ?
> 
> thanks
> 
> oh another question would it be possible for the system fans to ramp up when the cpu gets to its full load as there staying at there normal speed and if it was poss would remove more heat from the case becasue of the hs getting hotter.
> 
> thanks


I agree that probably contacting GB about it isn't going to help much.
Instead if you do really care about it so much, I'd recommend you test Argus Monitor: https://www.argusmonitor.com/en/index.php
It's a bit on the expensive side but it's an amazing software.



BeeDeeEff said:


> A tip for fellow gigabyte X570 Aorus master users, enabling LN2 mode is useful for pushing memory/flck limits. That setting alone being enabled is what allowed my 3950x to post at 1900fclk, where as before it would get stuck in a boot loop and wouldn't post.
> TLR LN2 mode can make it easier to post when you're overclocking memory/flck.


I tried to enable it multiple times to see if it was helping with unstable settings.
Did not help in my case; but if it works for someone else there's hope. I'll keep an eye on it


----------



## Diablo85

Alastair said:


> like destroying the partition tables accross 4 drives.



Hey, this happens to me, too! I have a X570 Xtreme and randomly my 2 sata drives will just...be gone after a restart or shut down. Experienced it in safe mode booting, and normal mode booting. Nothing definitive so far has yet been found, and the support thread I have with gigabyte has been open since late november. I had a 3 month long period during the support thread that the sata drives were behaving well and I started to trust to be able to use them again. Then at the end of february it happened again to both sata drives (I have 1 nvme boot drive - never lost it, and 2 sata storage drives). 

I've had it happen with both the standard windows 10 sata controller driver, and the AMD sata controller driver installed.


----------



## MeerMusik

Medizinmann said:


> Did you try lowering VRM-settings for the CPU a little (like 2-3 steps below max) and raising (like up to one step below max.) the settings for DRAM?
> 
> Greetings,
> Medizinmann


I am not sure what you mean. Are you talking about Voltage, Multiplicator or both? And do you mean maximum below "safe" = OC or maximum below Auto / Default Settings? 

But no I have not tried anything CPU specific yet.


----------



## pschorr1123

MeerMusik said:


> No, absolutely no CPU OC. No plans at all. Not with that Monster of CPU. I would not benefit from that anyway. Also the CPU itself in daily usage works fine so far: Reaching 4.725 GHz on different Cores on low to medium load. It is only the RAM (the XMP Profiles) which are not working correctly with my 3950X but are perfectly fine with my "old" 2700X. That is what irritates me: Either all the Bugs in the BIOS are at fault or I got a badly binned 3950X. Easiest Part would be to use the 14 Day Return Window and use my 2700X until the 4950X comes out. And hope that Gigabyte has fixed that nonsense on their end until early 2021. But then, with the 4950X you need a optimized BIOS for that...
> 
> Yeah I will take a look at that DDR4 OC Thread. Thanks for pointing that out.
> 
> I also tried different BIOS Versions quickly AKA just switching the XMP Profiles on and off, adding minor Voltage manually: F10 and F7b: Same Issues. F6 would not boot at all - forced me to boot from Backup BIOS and switching the well switch back to Main BIOS to reflash F11. And as F6 literally bricked my System, I have not even tried F5. QFlash Plus is a total mess and is not working at all it seems. Running the Motherboard in Single BIOS Mode is the only way to not be forced into an RMA cycle.
> 
> Thanks again!


Have you tried testing with only 2 sticks or even 1 stick just to rule out any hardware defects (ram module or dimm channel from cpu or MB)

Other than that I know Hynix ICs are really finicky about their ProODT, cad bus and rtt park timings. Research these values for your ics and try them manually set. You can also try bumping up LLC for SOC to higher levels to avoid vdroop.

Also if your RAM is unstable refrain from flashing within the bios use Q-flash plus (white usb port on back) make sure ERP is disabled otherwise it will not function

EDIT: about post directly above this he means you can actually set the vrm frequency to higher or lower levels. Should be on same menu as LLC (load line calibration)

EDIT2: Buildzoid Video where he OCs CJR ICs :


----------



## Medizinmann

MeerMusik said:


> I am not sure what you mean. Are you talking about Voltage, Multiplicator or both? And do you mean maximum below "safe" = OC or maximum below Auto / Default Settings?
> 
> But no I have not tried anything CPU specific yet.


CPU/VRM-Settings - Tweaker page - down below…. ;-)

You can select certain LLC (Loadline Calibrations) and depending on your Board ist goes from Standard,Low to Turbo,Extreme or Ultra Extreme...

I use High or Turbo for CPU and Turbo or Extreme for the DRAM - but I use a Aorus Xtreme - the Master only goes up to Extreme - I think. 

...I would try High or Turbo and High for starters... 

Also see page 47 in the Manual.

User bluechris has made a screenshot (4th BIOS Screen from the Top):
https://www.overclock.net/forum/11-...570-aorus-owners-thread-532.html#post28258012

Greetings,
Medizinmann


----------



## buffalo2102

Jernox said:


> Hello,
> 
> 
> I recently built an AMD Ryzen 5 system with a Gigabyte Aorus x570 Elite motherboard. It had a pretty outdated BIOS installed, version F4.
> 
> 
> 
> Now I'm experiencing boost clock issues, it doesn't get to the advertised 4.2Ghz. I also can't see my Nvme SSD in the boot menu order.
> 
> 
> 
> I've read that a newer BIOS version might solve these issues, so I was thinking about flashing to F10 or F11. I'm not really looking forward doing this, since the Elite doesn't have a dual BIOS. So the only option in case of a bricked motherboard is using Q-Flash plus. The manual states that this could only be done without the CPU installed. However, very occasionally I read people did it with the CPU installed.
> 
> 
> Is there anyone here that could shed some light on this? Removing the CPU is a bit of a hassle, so it would be great if it can also be done with the CPU installed.



I've got the Elite and it came with BIOS F3. I've since flashed to F4g, F4i, F4m, F5a, F5b, F5d, F5f, F5g, F10a, F10b, F10c, F10d, F11, F12b and F12c, all without a single issue. Q-Flash Plus is really a last resort if a normal flash doesn't work so I wouldn't worry too much about it.

Pop your chosen BIOS on USB stick, go into BIOS and push F8. Follow instructions. If any doubt, there isa handy video here 





Having said all of that, how are you verifying your boost clocks?


----------



## MeerMusik

pschorr1123 said:


> Have you tried testing with only 2 sticks or even 1 stick just to rule out any hardware defects (ram module or dimm channel from cpu or MB)
> 
> Other than that I know Hynix ICs are really finicky about their ProODT, cad bus and rtt park timings. Research these values for your ics and try them manually set. You can also try bumping up LLC for SOC to higher levels to avoid vdroop.
> 
> Also if your RAM is unstable refrain from flashing within the bios use Q-flash plus (white usb port on back) make sure ERP is disabled otherwise it will not function
> 
> EDIT: about post directly above this he means you can actually set the vrm frequency to higher or lower levels. Should be on same menu as LLC (load line calibration)
> 
> EDIT2: Buildzoid Video where he OCs CJR ICs : --removed for cleanliness--


Yes I tried all Combinations of Sticks just to be sure. But as mentioned earlier, the XMP Profiles are working absolutely fine with my Ryzen 7 2700X. Even with the 2700X and that RAM on my X470 Aorus Gaming 7 Wifi Rev. 1.1

RAM is stable with 3200MHz when not using XMP Profiles but only setting the System Multiplicator to 32x. And yes, I always load the Default Values and reboot before flashing anything  ERP is off. QFlash Plus just dont work at all for me. But that is another Story.

Hmm yeah I remember that Video(title). I did not watch this back then for multiple reasons. Good time to do this now I guess.


----------



## pschorr1123

Jernox said:


> Hello,
> 
> 
> I recently built an AMD Ryzen 5 system with a Gigabyte Aorus x570 Elite motherboard. It had a pretty outdated BIOS installed, version F4.
> 
> 
> 
> Now I'm experiencing boost clock issues, it doesn't get to the advertised 4.2Ghz. I also can't see my Nvme SSD in the boot menu order.
> 
> 
> 
> I've read that a newer BIOS version might solve these issues, so I was thinking about flashing to F10 or F11. I'm not really looking forward doing this, since the Elite doesn't have a dual BIOS. So the only option in case of a bricked motherboard is using Q-Flash plus. The manual states that this could only be done without the CPU installed. However, very occasionally I read people did it with the CPU installed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is there anyone here that could shed some light on this? Removing the CPU is a bit of a hassle, so it would be great if it can also be done with the CPU installed.



The manual is wrong. Q Flash + works as intended with CPU and RAM installed. Just make sure to disable ERP if you enabled it to prevent aRGB crap from staying lit when powered off, otherwise it will not function.

I recommend flashing to which ever bios has AGESA 1.0.0.3abba to get advertised boost clocks. If you flash higher then decide you don't like it and go backwards you will have left over AGESA garbage in older bios from the newer one as not every single block gets over written. Note Chipset driver has more impact than actual bios/ AGESA at least from my experience.

I went to newer then rolled back to 1.0.0.3abba and can't replicate the results I had originally with that bios. Not a huge deal but it irritates my OCD having @$$ to no end. I believe it is because the SMU firmware is different and will not let my vcore go to 1.5 single thread as it did originally back in August when the abba bios dropped.

Also I have read numerous complaints about the bugs AGESA 1.0.0.4 has so just be aware that your mileage may vary.

Note: If your RAM is unstable and you freeze in the bios at all I would refrain from flashing within bios as you'll more likely end up with a brick. Use the Flashback + on back of board to avoid that. IF you do not experience any freezing inside the bios then disregard.

Also instead of chasing Single core clocks (that only last 1/1000th of a sec) verify Single Core performance by CB15 or CB20 then compare your score to others to see if chip is performing as expected. If your single threaded score is really low then you know something is up.


----------



## Alastair

Diablo85 said:


> Hey, this happens to me, too! I have a X570 Xtreme and randomly my 2 sata drives will just...be gone after a restart or shut down. Experienced it in safe mode booting, and normal mode booting. Nothing definitive so far has yet been found, and the support thread I have with gigabyte has been open since late november. I had a 3 month long period during the support thread that the sata drives were behaving well and I started to trust to be able to use them again. Then at the end of february it happened again to both sata drives (I have 1 nvme boot drive - never lost it, and 2 sata storage drives).
> 
> I've had it happen with both the standard windows 10 sata controller driver, and the AMD sata controller driver installed.


So wait a second. Let me get this straight. I can't trust my brand new motherboard, running on a cutting edge chipset with my data integrity. But I can still trust my 6 year old Asus M5A99FX that is literally falling apart at the seems?

How the actual Frick does this get through quality assurance. I've tried ease US data recovery. And it looks like everything is pretty much corrupted


----------



## MeerMusik

Medizinmann said:


> CPU/VRM-Settings - Tweaker page - down below…. ;-)
> 
> You can select certain LLC (Loadline Calibrations) and depending on your Board ist goes from Standard,Low to Turbo,Extreme or Ultra Extreme...
> 
> I use High or Turbo for CPU and Turbo or Extreme for the DRAM - but I use a Aorus Xtreme - the Master only goes up to Extreme - I think.
> 
> ...I would try High or Turbo and High for starters...
> 
> Also see page 47 in the Manual.
> 
> User bluechris has made a screenshot (4th BIOS Screen from the Top):
> https://www.overclock.net/forum/11-...570-aorus-owners-thread-532.html#post28258012
> 
> Greetings,
> Medizinmann


Yep I know about that Tweaker Submenu but never tried anything there yet. Too afraid to kill anything off. Despite being subscribed to Buildzoid's Channel and having watched the Majority of his Videos where he showed and modified all those Settings, I do not do any OC except activating the XMP Profiles. I just love PC and Technology in general. So there is that.

Have pinned the User bluechris Link in the Browser - thanks for that.


----------



## Alastair

pschorr1123 said:


> Only thing that came to mind was did you have the drives set up under older OS as MBR drives? If so and you went into bios and disabled CSM it would no longer read MBR partition drives just the newer GPT formatted drives


Bios was stock. Whatever the stock setting happens to be. And I am pretty sure they were set up as GPT. I can't believe this. 4drives just gone. Empty. Like there was nothing there. And Ease US doesn't even seem to make heads or tails of this.


----------



## pschorr1123

MeerMusik said:


> Yes I tried all Combinations of Sticks just to be sure. But as mentioned earlier, the XMP Profiles are working absolutely fine with my Ryzen 7 2700X. Even with the 2700X and that RAM on my X470 Aorus Gaming 7 Wifi Rev. 1.1
> 
> RAM is stable with 3200MHz when not using XMP Profiles but only setting the System Multiplicator to 32x. And yes, I always load the Default Values and reboot before flashing anything  ERP is off. QFlash Plus just dont work at all for me. But that is another Story.
> 
> Hmm yeah I remember that Video(title). I did not watch this back then for multiple reasons. Good time to do this now I guess.


That's odd. I haven't read of too many Ryzen 3000 owners that can't get 3200 stable even with 4 sticks. Does it work fine with just 2? I thinking maybe you should swap out 3950s because 3600 is pretty much guaranteed unless you have some garbage RAM sticks but then your 2700X wouldn't run right either.

My daughters 2600 build had Hynix AFR garbage that spewed out errors left and right. XMP 3200 cl 16,18,18,18. I kept lowering the strap down to 2400 and it was still chucking errors finally I set RTT Park to 60 then it actually starting passing. I was able to get it back up to 2800 defualt xmp to pass 12000% mem test hcl. My point is that 1 setting made all the difference. I lowered speed and loosened timings to 22's to no avail. Perhaps CJR has a "magic setting" but then your 2700X should have required it.

Your 2700X was tested in your X570 board right? Just trying to eliminate all variables. Only other thing to try is to test another RAM kit if available.


----------



## pschorr1123

Alastair said:


> Bios was stock. Whatever the stock setting happens to be. And I am pretty sure they were set up as GPT. I can't believe this. 4drives just gone. Empty. Like there was nothing there. And Ease US doesn't even seem to make heads or tails of this.


That's really weird. Have you run Hijack this or tested for any malware. I can see 1 drive going bad but not 4.


----------



## MeerMusik

pschorr1123 said:


> That's odd. I haven't read of too many Ryzen 3000 owners that can't get 3200 stable even with 4 sticks. Does it work fine with just 2? I thinking maybe you should swap out 3950s because 3600 is pretty much guaranteed unless you have some garbage RAM sticks but then your 2700X wouldn't run right either.
> 
> My daughters 2600 build had Hynix AFR garbage that spewed out errors left and right. XMP 3200 cl 16,18,18,18. I kept lowering the strap down to 2400 and it was still chucking errors finally I set RTT Park to 60 then it actually starting passing. I was able to get it back up to 2800 defualt xmp to pass 12000% mem test hcl. My point is that 1 setting made all the difference. I lowered speed and loosened timings to 22's to no avail. Perhaps CJR has a "magic setting" but then your 2700X should have required it.
> 
> Your 2700X was tested in your X570 board right? Just trying to eliminate all variables. Only other thing to try is to test another RAM kit if available.


Everything is stable at 2400 JEDEC 1.212 Volt Auto, 3200MHz with overnight Stability Tests, (System Multiplicator set to 32x) and 3600MHz [no overnight Stability Tests but Windows did not crash during the 10 Minutes I was trying CB15+20, 7-Zip Benchmark etc.] (System Multiplicator set to 36x). When setting the System Multiplicator, I manually set the DDR Voltage to 1.220 Volt, which results in 1.236 Volt (including the added Voltage by the Board).

When setting the System Multiplicator, the RAM obviously does not run with the optimum timings:
3200Mhz = FSB-DRAM 1:16, CL 22-22-22-52-74-1T
3600MHz = FSB-DRAM 3:5[4|6], CL 26-26-26-xx-xx-1T
All Values read with CPU-Z 1.91 latest Version.

Yes the 2700X was tested in the X570 Aorus Master: Perfectly fine.
Returning the 3950X is what I probably do next week, if I do not see more Indicators, that it is a Software (BIOS) Issue. As said before, with Stock Multiplicator and Voltage, the CPU itself has reached the 4.725Ghz on some Cores multiple times already. But that does not mean the IMC is working fine.

The other Problem is: My RAM uses Hynix JJR ICs not CJR. According to the DRAM Calculator (selecting CJR/DJR), the Values to set are CL 14-17-17-17 etc. Following those Settings on the different Pages, it did not work for me so far. Maybe with looser timings.


----------



## Medizinmann

MeerMusik said:


> Yep I know about that Tweaker Submenu but never tried anything there yet. Too afraid to kill anything off. Despite being subscribed to Buildzoid's Channel and having watched the Majority of his Videos where he showed and modified all those Settings, I do not do any OC except activating the XMP Profiles. I just love PC and Technology in general. So there is that.
> 
> Have pinned the User bluechris Link in the Browser - thanks for that.


Well - you could give it a try - worst case it isn't stable or doesn't boot. CPU/Board/RAM won't die immediately or something.

Activate XMP and then ram up VRM-Settings for the RAM a little and lower it a little for the CPU - gave me the extra stability for my DRAM-OC...it's only one possible idea.

Greetings,
Medizinmann


----------



## Alastair

pschorr1123 said:


> That's really weird. Have you run Hijack this or tested for any malware. I can see 1 drive going bad but not 4.


There was no malware. Pretty sure of that.


----------



## pschorr1123

Alastair said:


> There was no malware. Pretty sure of that.


Is there any chance PSU is faulty?


----------



## pschorr1123

MeerMusik said:


> Everything is stable at 2400 JEDEC 1.212 Volt Auto, 3200MHz with overnight Stability Tests, (System Multiplicator set to 32x) and 3600MHz [no overnight Stability Tests but Windows did not crash during the 10 Minutes I was trying CB15+20, 7-Zip Benchmark etc.] (System Multiplicator set to 36x). When setting the System Multiplicator, I manually set the DDR Voltage to 1.220 Volt, which results in 1.236 Volt (including the added Voltage by the Board).
> 
> When setting the System Multiplicator, the RAM obviously does not run with the optimum timings:
> 3200Mhz = FSB-DRAM 1:16, CL 22-22-22-52-74-1T
> 3600MHz = FSB-DRAM 3:5[4|6], CL 26-26-26-xx-xx-1T
> All Values read with CPU-Z 1.91 latest Version.
> 
> Yes the 2700X was tested in the X570 Aorus Master: Perfectly fine.
> Returning the 3950X is what I probably do next week, if I do not see more Indicators, that it is a Software (BIOS) Issue. As said before, with Stock Multiplicator and Voltage, the CPU itself has reached the 4.725Ghz on some Cores multiple times already. But that does not mean the IMC is working fine.
> 
> The other Problem is: My RAM uses Hynix JJR ICs not CJR. According to the DRAM Calculator (selecting CJR/DJR), the Values to set are CL 14-17-17-17 etc. Following those Settings on the different Pages, it did not work for me so far. Maybe with looser timings.


IDK, I never heard of JJR dies until now. I feel you got boned buying that memory kit. Perhaps try to find other users with your same memory. So I'm not sure if your 3950 is at fault.

The benefit of 3000 series is if you do have a bum memory kit you can leave the Ram running at 2400-3200 and OC the IF. You will gain most of the advantages of RAM OC because IF is running much faster. There is a latency penalty though but outside of AIDA64 results may not matter much thanks to the massive L3$.

Just something for you to test and see how it works for your use case (ie game fps, etc) as dumping more $ on a 32 GB kit is expensive unless you can recoup the majority of cost from selling old kit. Really wish you had access to another RAM kit to test though.

If you get a different kit Micron Rev E are really good and cheaper than Samsung B-dies. Just be sure the kit you end up paying for has the ICs you expect. Goole all of that and do not play the silicon lottery. If you go into a brick and mortar store like Micro Center they wil most likely have trash Hynix Afrs. There are Rev E and B-die sites that list which kits are what. Don't waste $ buying much over 3600 MTS B-dies are not essential like they were back in 2017 when Ryzen launched but if you could snag a 3200 cl 14,14,14 or 3600 16,16,16,16 for cheap then go for it but usually there is a sizable B-Die tax especially for a 32B kit

Also curious why you set dram voltage so low? from what I read you choose 2400 timings but ran at 3200MTS, correct? You are asking the RAM to do more work so it will need more voltage >=1.35. Don't be afraid to go up to 1.4 as RAM is very robust. You will not burn up your RAM if you stay at 1.4 or below. (which is conservative)

Use Ryzen Master to capture all RAM timings as that is the only software I know of that shows all timings.

I really would not advise running a 2700X on this X570 board as the Zen/zen+ support is awful. There are 2 people in here with zen+ and have reported nothing but issues. Wish I had better news for you but that is the reality of it I'm afraid.

EDIT:I posted a RM screen and highlighted the settings I mentioned earlier. Having one of these not set right will result in a very bad time


----------



## Medizinmann

MeerMusik said:


> Yes I tried all Combinations of Sticks just to be sure. But as mentioned earlier, the XMP Profiles are working absolutely fine with my Ryzen 7 2700X. Even with the 2700X and that RAM on my X470 Aorus Gaming 7 Wifi Rev. 1.1
> 
> RAM is stable with 3200MHz when not using XMP Profiles but only setting the System Multiplicator to 32x. And yes, I always load the Default Values and reboot before flashing anything  ERP is off. QFlash Plus just dont work at all for me. But that is another Story.
> 
> Hmm yeah I remember that Video(title). I did not watch this back then for multiple reasons. Good time to do this now I guess.


Without XMP would mean JEDEC Timings...and that's ugly for sure…

...and as Always with XMP - try activate XMP + put in voltage manually(1,35V) and the first 6 timings manually…

BTW - did you try BIOS 12e?

Greetings,
Medizinmann


----------



## Jernox

pschorr1123 said:


> The manual is wrong. Q Flash + works as intended with CPU and RAM installed. Just make sure to disable ERP if you enabled it to prevent aRGB crap from staying lit when powered off, otherwise it will not function.
> 
> I recommend flashing to which ever bios has AGESA 1.0.0.3abba to get advertised boost clocks. If you flash higher then decide you don't like it and go backwards you will have left over AGESA garbage in older bios from the newer one as not every single block gets over written. Note Chipset driver has more impact than actual bios/ AGESA at least from my experience.
> 
> I went to newer then rolled back to 1.0.0.3abba and can't replicate the results I had originally with that bios. Not a huge deal but it irritates my OCD having @$$ to no end. I believe it is because the SMU firmware is different and will not let my vcore go to 1.5 single thread as it did originally back in August when the abba bios dropped.
> 
> Also I have read numerous complaints about the bugs AGESA 1.0.0.4 has so just be aware that your mileage may vary.
> 
> Note: If your RAM is unstable and you freeze in the bios at all I would refrain from flashing within bios as you'll more likely end up with a brick. Use the Flashback + on back of board to avoid that. IF you do not experience any freezing inside the bios then disregard.
> 
> Also instead of chasing Single core clocks (that only last 1/1000th of a sec) verify Single Core performance by CB15 or CB20 then compare your score to others to see if chip is performing as expected. If your single threaded score is really low then you know something is up.



Thanks for your reply. 


I decided to just flash to F11, the worst that could happen was that I needed to remove the CPU. It's a hassle, but there are worse things. But now I read here that it just can be done with the CPU and RAM installed, that's great.

After flashing to F11, my boost clock problems disappeared, and I also could see my NVMe SSD in the boot menu. I didn't experience any RAM instability and freezes in the BIOS, but to be sure I just loaded the JEDEC settings before I started the proces. 

It appeared to be a good choice.


----------



## pschorr1123

Jernox said:


> Thanks for your reply.
> 
> 
> I decided to just flash to F11, the worst that could happen was that I needed to remove the CPU. It's a hassle, but there are worse things. But now I read here that it just can be done with the CPU and RAM installed, that's great.
> 
> After flashing to F11, my boost clock problems disappeared, and I also could see my NVMe SSD in the boot menu. I didn't experience any RAM instability and freezes in the BIOS, but to be sure I just loaded the JEDEC settings before I started the proces.
> 
> It appeared to be a good choice.



Glad to hear. Other boards have a USB flashback option that doesn't require you rip out the CPU and RAM to work. It is an separate SOC that can flash the bios without CPU and RAM so you could have flashed the bios before installing those components.

If you do have to remove the CPU for any reason, especially with the stock CPU cooler, you need to be very careful. Ideally you will want to fire up a CPU stress test prior to get CPU nice and hot then carefully slowly twist the cooler off. 

Otherwise, you may end up (like me and others) ripping your CPU out of the locked socket while still glued to the heat sink bending several pins in the process. Not a good time at all 

It is also very good practice to load optimized defaults any time prior to flashing from within the bios. This lowers your chances of a bad flash.


----------



## Jernox

pschorr1123 said:


> Glad to hear. Other boards have a USB flashback option that doesn't require you rip out the CPU and RAM to work. It is an separate SOC that can flash the bios without CPU and RAM so you could have flashed the bios before installing those components.
> 
> If you do have to remove the CPU for any reason, especially with the stock CPU cooler, you need to be very careful. Ideally you will want to fire up a CPU stress test prior to get CPU nice and hot then carefully slowly twist the cooler off.
> 
> Otherwise, you may end up (like me and others) ripping your CPU out of the locked socket while still glued to the heat sink bending several pins in the process. Not a good time at all
> 
> It is also very good practice to load optimized defaults any time prior to flashing from within the bios. This lowers your chances of a bad flash.



Yeah, I loaded optimized defaults before and after flashing. 

I have removed coolers from the CPU quite a lot in the past, but I can't really remember the cooler sticking to the IHS, at least not when I applied the thermal paste myself (in this case I applied Arctic MX-4). So I guess it's the pre-applied thermal paste of the stock cooler that more or less acts like a glue? 

After the BIOS update, it seems I can boot into Windows with RAM 3600MHz 14-14-14-28-42-1T settings. With the same settings I couldn't get into the OS on BIOS F4. Now it's the challenge to get it MemTest stable, I would be very happy with those timings!


----------



## MeerMusik

pschorr1123 said:


> IDK, I never heard of JJR dies until now. I feel you got boned buying that memory kit. Perhaps try to find other users with your same memory. So I'm not sure if your 3950 is at fault.
> 
> The benefit of 3000 series is if you do have a bum memory kit you can leave the Ram running at 2400-3200 and OC the IF. You will gain most of the advantages of RAM OC because IF is running much faster. There is a latency penalty though but outside of AIDA64 results may not matter much thanks to the massive L3$.
> 
> Just something for you to test and see how it works for your use case (ie game fps, etc) as dumping more $ on a 32 GB kit is expensive unless you can recoup the majority of cost from selling old kit. Really wish you had access to another RAM kit to test though.
> 
> If you get a different kit Micron Rev E are really good and cheaper than Samsung B-dies. Just be sure the kit you end up paying for has the ICs you expect. Goole all of that and do not play the silicon lottery. If you go into a brick and mortar store like Micro Center they wil most likely have trash Hynix Afrs. There are Rev E and B-die sites that list which kits are what. Don't waste $ buying much over 3600 MTS B-dies are not essential like they were back in 2017 when Ryzen launched but if you could snag a 3200 cl 14,14,14 or 3600 16,16,16,16 for cheap then go for it but usually there is a sizable B-Die tax especially for a 32B kit
> 
> Also curious why you set dram voltage so low? from what I read you choose 2400 timings but ran at 3200MTS, correct? You are asking the RAM to do more work so it will need more voltage >=1.35. Don't be afraid to go up to 1.4 as RAM is very robust. You will not burn up your RAM if you stay at 1.4 or below. (which is conservative)
> 
> Use Ryzen Master to capture all RAM timings as that is the only software I know of that shows all timings.
> 
> I really would not advise running a 2700X on this X570 board as the Zen/zen+ support is awful. There are 2 people in here with zen+ and have reported nothing but issues. Wish I had better news for you but that is the reality of it I'm afraid.
> 
> EDIT:I posted a RM screen and highlighted the settings I mentioned earlier. Having one of these not set right will result in a very bad time


From what I have gathered from the Internet, JJR is either A.) Slightly better than CJR B.) Slightly worse than CJR or C.) Just rebranded CJR.
A+B is like always with different People having a different Level of Luck in the Silicon Lottery. C is possible as well. JJR is in official Enduser Production for 12 Month or less IIRC to the very limited Infos that can be found on the Web. Not totally sure since when. Last year someone in the Ryzen DRAM Calculator Thread asked about it. No real answer about that. And I asked about it just again less than 24hours ago.

Low DRAM Voltage:
When setting only the System Multiplicator to 32x or 36x, I set the Voltage manually to 1.220 (1.236 Volt Final) as it just works with that Voltage for me with those very loose JEDEC Settings (or are those even JEDEC Settings or is the Board just setting whatever the Memory Training found to be stable? No Idea yet). Of course I make sure that XMP Profiles are using 1.35Volt or more (1.390 set manually max plus the usual added Voltage by the Board). But maybe in the next Test round I try a little more Voltage. But the other Problem will be the Heat of the RAM itself. I need to look into the "How much Voltage adds how much Degrees of Temperature" thing.

Right now with just the System Multiplicator set to 32x and the CL22 JEDEC/Memory Training timings, AIDA64 consistently gives me a ugly Latency of 81.6 (Very Idle) to 83.5NS (Watching a Twitch Stream during Latency Test right now). Could be better but at least it is stable for now


----------



## MeerMusik

Medizinmann said:


> Without XMP would mean JEDEC Timings...and that's ugly for sure…
> 
> ...and as Always with XMP - try activate XMP + put in voltage manually(1,35V) and the first 6 timings manually…
> 
> BTW - did you try BIOS 12e?
> 
> Greetings,
> Medizinmann



Yeah I tried F12B - no (good) changes at all in my case.


----------



## Alastair

pschorr1123 said:


> Is there any chance PSU is faulty?


No


----------



## bigcid10

BeeDeeEff said:


> A tip for fellow gigabyte X570 Aorus master users, enabling LN2 mode is useful for pushing memory/flck limits. That setting alone being enabled is what allowed my 3950x to post at 1900fclk, where as before it would get stuck in a boot loop and wouldn't post.
> 
> 
> TLR LN2 mode can make it easier to post when you're overclocking memory/flck.


holy ***** ,that did it for me ,thank you
now to find out how stable it is :thumb::thumb::thumb::thumb:


----------



## meridius

ManniX-ITA said:


> I agree that probably contacting GB about it isn't going to help much.
> Instead if you do really care about it so much, I'd recommend you test Argus Monitor: https://www.argusmonitor.com/en/index.php
> It's a bit on the expensive side but it's an amazing software.
> 
> 
> 
> I tried to enable it multiple times to see if it was helping with unstable settings.
> Did not help in my case; but if it works for someone else there's hope. I'll keep an eye on it


Hi, not wanting more software to be honest, gigabyte should add a 3 to 4 sec fan delay for the temp spikes that last 2 sec to stop the fans ramping up and down for a split sec, I have had to set my fan curve again to 60% to 0c to 66c and then it ramps up quickly to 80% 69c then 100% at 72c

to all what is a good temp for 3900x at full on stress test with AIDA64 Extreme and how long for need to check my top temp and stress.

also noticed my new noctua Noctua NF-A14 PWM chromax 140mm fan has some sort of strange hum, the first 5 min into boot is ok and lasts about 15min maybe 30min after that then it goes away and it happens every time i do a cold boot, the whole system has noctua fans one 120mm and one 140mm on the heatsink what ever size that is. the but that 140mm top case fan is strange one. I orderd a another one to test it out to see if its the motor.

What i did notice is if i put my hand above the vent it went away as the fan would slow down just a littile bit, tried different speeds but it comes and goes for the first 30 min then its ok and the speed does not change.

strange.

thanks


----------



## Diablo85

pschorr1123 said:


> Is there any chance PSU is faulty?





Alastair said:


> No


I'll also chime in because I'm having the exact same issue with the partition tables just dropping whenever they feel like. My PSU is also not faulty - Seasonic GX850 watt gold, brand new when I put the rig together . I have a months long support thread with gigabyte support I can post if ya'd like.



Alastair said:


> So wait a second. Let me get this straight. I can't trust my brand new motherboard, running on a cutting edge chipset with my data integrity. But I can still trust my 6 year old Asus M5A99FX that is literally falling apart at the seems?
> 
> How the actual Frick does this get through quality assurance. I've tried ease US data recovery. And it looks like everything is pretty much corrupted


Yup, sounds about right. Granted, my drives have some age to them, but...they've been trusty through 2 previous rigs (both intel - 4790k w/ Z97 gigabyte mobo, and a 7820X with X299 MSI mobo)


----------



## meridius

Diablo85 said:


> I'll also chime in because I'm having the exact same issue with the partition tables just dropping whenever they feel like. My PSU is also not faulty - Seasonic GX850 watt gold, brand new when I put the rig together . I have a months long support thread with gigabyte support I can post if ya'd like.
> 
> 
> 
> Yup, sounds about right. Granted, my drives have some age to them, but...they've been trusty through 2 previous rigs (both intel - 4790k w/ Z97 gigabyte mobo, and a 7820X with X299 MSI mobo)


just out of interest to the two who have this problem 

1, is it happaning to SSD drives or happaning just to or mechanical drives. 
2 are your computers been overclocked
3 any changes that you might think is causing it like software in windows 
4 what brand of drives is are they
5 did you install the gigabyte SATA RAID/AHCI from thee site
6 what ports you using on the motherboard
7, what bios version

yep post the link be a intereseting read if its a wide spread problem 

thanks


----------



## gogx

New Bios on Gigabyte site F12f for the Elite and F12e for everything else...


----------



## ManniX-ITA

meridius said:


> Hi, not wanting more software to be honest, gigabyte should add a 3 to 4 sec fan delay for the temp spikes that last 2 sec to stop the fans ramping up and down for a split sec, I have had to set my fan curve again to 60% to 0c to 66c and then it ramps up quickly to 80% 69c then 100% at 72c
> 
> to all what is a good temp for 3900x at full on stress test with AIDA64 Extreme and how long for need to check my top temp and stress.
> 
> also noticed my new noctua Noctua NF-A14 PWM chromax 140mm fan has some sort of strange hum, the first 5 min into boot is ok and lasts about 15min maybe 30min after that then it goes away and it happens every time i do a cold boot, the whole system has noctua fans one 120mm and one 140mm on the heatsink what ever size that is. the but that 140mm top case fan is strange one. I orderd a another one to test it out to see if its the motor.
> 
> What i did notice is if i put my hand above the vent it went away as the fan would slow down just a littile bit, tried different speeds but it comes and goes for the first 30 min then its ok and the speed does not change.
> 
> strange.
> 
> thanks


Argus has a trail period; test it and at least you'll know if it's a control issue that can be fixed via software or something else.
Noctua fans have a very peculiar PWM motor, sometimes can cause very weird issues.


----------



## Medizinmann

MeerMusik said:


> Yeah I tried F12B - no (good) changes at all in my case.


No not 12b - 12e...

Greetings,
Medizinmann


----------



## Streetdragon

can only see F11 as latest bios


----------



## gogx

Streetdragon said:


> can only see F11 as latest bios


Hm..its there for me...


----------



## proav09

I wonder if F12f bios version fixes cold boot bug [emoji848]. Will try after work

Trimis de pe al meu SM-G965F folosind Tapatalk


----------



## bigcid10

gogx said:


> Hm..its there for me...


Gigabyte doesn't seem to know what websites they want to load their bios's too,lol
I found it


----------



## Medizinmann

bigcid10 said:


> Gigabyte doesn't seem to know what websites they want to load their bios's too,lol
> I found it


As usual - it needs some time for all version for every board to ripple through all servers… ;-)

Greetings,
Medizinmann


----------



## pschorr1123

Diablo85 said:


> I'll also chime in because I'm having the exact same issue with the partition tables just dropping whenever they feel like. My PSU is also not faulty - Seasonic GX850 watt gold, brand new when I put the rig together . I have a months long support thread with gigabyte support I can post if ya'd like.
> 
> 
> 
> Yup, sounds about right. Granted, my drives have some age to them, but...they've been trusty through 2 previous rigs (both intel - 4790k w/ Z97 gigabyte mobo, and a 7820X with X299 MSI mobo)


So can you shed any light on what is going on then? I have never heard of anything like that before. What's at fault?


----------



## Streetdragon

yeah for elite. Master has nothing new


----------



## pschorr1123

What GB site are y'all finding these f12e/f test bios at?


----------



## Medizinmann

pschorr1123 said:


> What GB site are y'all finding these f12e/f test bios at?


i.e.

https://www.gigabyte.com/de/Motherboard/X570-AORUS-XTREME-rev-1x/support#support-dl-bios
https://www.gigabyte.com/us/Motherboard/X570-AORUS-XTREME-rev-1x/support#support-dl-bios

But the F12e/f for the Master isn't up yet - might need some time...

Greetings,
Medizinmann


----------



## MeerMusik

Medizinmann said:


> i.e.
> 
> https://www.gigabyte.com/de/Motherboard/X570-AORUS-XTREME-rev-1x/support#support-dl-bios
> https://www.gigabyte.com/us/Motherboard/X570-AORUS-XTREME-rev-1x/support#support-dl-bios
> 
> But the F12e/f for the Master isn't up yet - might need some time...
> 
> Greetings,
> Medizinmann



I thought F12e was a Typo as this Version was not under the Beta BIOS List and especially not on their Website. Just 2 Minutes ago: Checked DE, US and Taiwan for Aorus Master: Still nothing. "Improve memory compatibility" is at least a very thin candle of "Please. Pretty Please". Will test as soon as it drops. Thanks for the Hint!


----------



## briank

"Improve memory compatibility" would be my #1 ask. It would be amazing if 12E improved the memory training on boot that often fails for some of us. I'll try it out tonight!


----------



## MeerMusik

Interesting thing: The AORUS Master is the only Board WITHOUT a F12 BIOS Version. Not even under the aorus dot com Brand Website. Lets hope they either just forgot to upload it or their last CDN Cache Update Cycle was just incomplete. If there is a last Minute Issue with the Master BIOS, it could probably take another 2 or 3 Months until they drop an update. *fingerscrossed*

Checked Regions: Germany and their Global (English) Site based in Asia AKA their Main Site AKA "Please look here if a Download is not available in your Region".

EDIT01: Out of curiosity I checked the aorus dot com Site - there is no F12(e/f) listed at all for any X570 Board. So probably absolutely not worth to check in the first place.


----------



## pschorr1123

Medizinmann said:


> i.e.
> 
> https://www.gigabyte.com/de/Motherboard/X570-AORUS-XTREME-rev-1x/support#support-dl-bios
> https://www.gigabyte.com/us/Motherboard/X570-AORUS-XTREME-rev-1x/support#support-dl-bios
> 
> But the F12e/f for the Master isn't up yet - might need some time...
> 
> Greetings,
> Medizinmann


OK, thanks. I thought there was another site similar to Tweak Town (https://forums.tweaktown.com/gigabyte/28441-gigabyte-beta-bios.html ) that published beta/ test bios versions.


----------



## Kreeker

I don't know what I'm expecting, but I wish there were more changes/fixes with the new BIOS updates...


----------



## Alastair

meridius said:


> just out of interest to the two who have this problem
> 
> 1, is it happaning to SSD drives or happaning just to or mechanical drives.
> 2 are your computers been overclocked
> 3 any changes that you might think is causing it like software in windows
> 4 what brand of drives is are they
> 5 did you install the gigabyte SATA RAID/AHCI from thee site
> 6 what ports you using on the motherboard
> 7, what bios version
> 
> yep post the link be a intereseting read if its a wide spread problem
> 
> thanks


1. Happened to all my drives. 1x Samsung 850 Pro 1TB, 1X Samsung HD502HI, 1x WB Blue WD10EZEX and 1x WD Blue WD5000AAKX
2. No Brand new CPU,MOBO and RAM was still busy setting everything up installing steam game back-ups etc. 

3. Nope Clean install of Windows
4. See 1
5. Nope. Installed AMD Sata drivers from AMD website
6. SATA 0 through 3
7. F11 Aorus X570 Pro Wifi


----------



## fluidzoverclock

okdud said:


> Had same thing, forcing pcie to 3.0 stopped it for me


Hi, I changed to pcie 3 in the bios, hasn't helped. Thanks for the suggestion though. Installing 6.0.8854.1 Realtek HD Audio Driver from the x570 webpage stopped the rear from crackling, but the front is still doing it. Ive tried reverting back to the windows 10 default driver (causes the rear port to crackle again), removed realtek using DDU countless times, reseated the front panel connector, re-routed the front panel cable to avoid interference, changed power plans, disabled xmp - all to no avail. 

Its mind boggling how installing the driver on the webpage stopped one port from crackling but not the other. 

This video is the exact same as what Im experiencing.. Anyone else had this happen? May be worth a mention, Im using a Fractal define 7 case.


----------



## Diablo85

meridius said:


> just out of interest to the two who have this problem
> 
> 1, is it happaning to SSD drives or happaning just to or mechanical drives.
> 2 are your computers been overclocked
> 3 any changes that you might think is causing it like software in windows
> 4 what brand of drives is are they
> 5 did you install the gigabyte SATA RAID/AHCI from thee site
> 6 what ports you using on the motherboard
> 7, what bios version
> 
> yep post the link be a intereseting read if its a wide spread problem
> 
> thanks





pschorr1123 said:


> So can you shed any light on what is going on then? I have never heard of anything like that before. What's at fault?





Alastair said:


> 1. Happened to all my drives. 1x Samsung 850 Pro 1TB, 1X Samsung HD502HI, 1x WB Blue WD10EZEX and 1x WD Blue WD5000AAKX
> 2. No Brand new CPU,MOBO and RAM was still busy setting everything up installing steam game back-ups etc.
> 
> 3. Nope Clean install of Windows
> 4. See 1
> 5. Nope. Installed AMD Sata drivers from AMD website
> 6. SATA 0 through 3
> 7. F11 Aorus X570 Pro Wifi


Working on this now. Just got home from work and sanitizing the thread first.


----------



## Diablo85

meridius said:


> just out of interest to the two who have this problem
> 
> 1, is it happaning to SSD drives or happaning just to or mechanical drives.
> 2 are your computers been overclocked
> 3 any changes that you might think is causing it like software in windows
> 4 what brand of drives is are they
> 5 did you install the gigabyte SATA RAID/AHCI from thee site
> 6 what ports you using on the motherboard
> 7, what bios version
> 
> yep post the link be a intereseting read if its a wide spread problem
> 
> thanks





pschorr1123 said:


> So can you shed any light on what is going on then? I have never heard of anything like that before. What's at fault?





Alastair said:


> 1. Happened to all my drives. 1x Samsung 850 Pro 1TB, 1X Samsung HD502HI, 1x WB Blue WD10EZEX and 1x WD Blue WD5000AAKX
> 2. No Brand new CPU,MOBO and RAM was still busy setting everything up installing steam game back-ups etc.
> 
> 3. Nope Clean install of Windows
> 4. See 1
> 5. Nope. Installed AMD Sata drivers from AMD website
> 6. SATA 0 through 3
> 7. F11 Aorus X570 Pro Wifi


Hopefully this posts in the correct order. Read from bottom to top of each attachment. Nothing terribly advanced, or that we don't already know, imo. 

1 Happening to my SATA drives. I have 1 sata ssd, 1 sata hdd, and 1 NVME SSD (NVME used as boot drive, never lost a partition, or dropped tables like the others)
2 Nope, not at all. 1usmus power plan, latest agesa
3 Device manager has a yellow triangle by a generic USB hub under USB controllers. Never could diagnose which one this is. Multiple clean installs of windows.
4 NVME - Samsung, SATA SSD - Sandisk, SATA HDD - WD Red 3TB
5 Nope, raid related, so doesn't apply to me. I grab the chipset driver from AMD's site and point my sata controllers to the C:\AMD folder
6 SATA 0 and 1
7 various. F5c, F10c, F11, currently on F12e from GB's site, which I updated to yesterday.


----------



## meridius

very strange that, does sound like a faulty motherboard to me as its a random fault and if it was the drive i would of thought just one drive not all 4, I think you should RMA the board as it sounds faulty to me.

I have two samsung evo ssd and one mp510 nvme drive in my master.


----------



## Diablo85

meridius said:


> very strange that, does sound like a faulty motherboard to me as its a random fault and if it was the drive i would of thought just one drive not all 4, I think you should RMA the board as it sounds faulty to me.
> 
> I have two samsung evo ssd and one mp510 nvme drive in my master.


yeah, i plan to. there was a large game update that came out this week that I wanted to see how that was before I submitted for RMA.


----------



## dansi

How is f12 bios? I don't have ram problems with f11. But i hope it resolve the slow csm bios and give higher pbo perf. Is f12 doing any magic?


----------



## PopReference

fluidzoverclock said:


> Hi, I changed to pcie 3 in the bios, hasn't helped. Thanks for the suggestion though. Installing 6.0.8854.1 Realtek HD Audio Driver from the x570 webpage stopped the rear from crackling, but the front is still doing it. Ive tried reverting back to the windows 10 default driver (causes the rear port to crackle again), removed realtek using DDU countless times, reseated the front panel connector, re-routed the front panel cable to avoid interference, changed power plans, disabled xmp - all to no avail.
> 
> Its mind boggling how installing the driver on the webpage stopped one port from crackling but not the other.
> 
> This video is the exact same as what Im experiencing.. Anyone else had this happen? May be worth a mention, Im using a Fractal define 7 case.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hdpIgJNvf18&feature=emb_title


I would recommend (re)installing the chipset driver as well as GPU. Dealing with crackling audio is weird. You should also dl and run LatencyMon to see if you have other driver related issues.


----------



## Gnerma

dansi said:


> How is f12 bios? I don't have ram problems with f11. But i hope it resolve the slow csm bios and give higher pbo perf. Is f12 doing any magic?


I installed F12f on my Aorus Elite today and it's perfectly fine. Then again I'm at bone stock + XMP and have had no problems with any of the BIOS' so far ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## econ8

F12f BSOD with Windows 2004 (Insider) and Bios reset. It's a shame. I've never had it before.
Elite x570 and Ballistix with XMP and 1.35 volts. Back to F11.


----------



## Medizinmann

dansi said:


> How is f12 bios? I don't have ram problems with f11. But i hope it resolve the slow csm bios and give higher pbo perf. Is f12 doing any magic?


It isn't fixed on F12b - didn't have time to test 12e yet….

But I doubt it. I gave up on that – I am Pretty sure now it won’t be fixed ever…especially since this lag also exists with other mono manufactures – seems hard to fix with x570 – maybe depend on the way usb is connected – don’t know…

For me the lag in BIOS is connected to the number of USB-Devices connected - with less it is less - the more I connect the more lag. With all my HDDs + Blue ray Player and stuff it is unusable.

Greetings,
Medizinmann


----------



## Medizinmann

Gnerma said:


> I installed F12f on my Aorus Elite today and it's perfectly fine. Then again I'm at bone stock + XMP and have had no problems with any of the BIOS' so far ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


Hey - your are on Overclock.net - people here want to OC and no run on stock Settings... 



econ8 said:


> F12f BSOD with Windows 2004 (Insider) and Bios reset. It's a shame. I've never had it before.
> Elite x570 and Ballistix with XMP and 1.35 volts. Back to F11.


Well - memory training and auto timings changed from F11 to F12b and obviously 12e/f - but If it ain't broke, don't fix it.

It might be tighter timings for your RAM and the whole setup isn't up to the Task as is...
You could try tweaking VRM-Settings a little though - like lowering LLC for CPU and ramping ist up for Vsoc Core...

Greetings,
Medizinmann


----------



## Deepcuts

F12e was a bit tricky right after flash. Enter bios, 5 seconds later BIOS froze requiring a hard reset. Never had this one before.
CMOS clear with the back button and now everything is OK. At least for the past day so far.


----------



## Medizinmann

Kreeker said:


> I don't know what I'm expecting, but I wish there were more changes/fixes with the new BIOS updates...


Well there for sure are - but we don't get any detailed changelogs - as always...

...and/but Memory Compatibility is still the number one top problem for many people - as we can see in this forum and everywhere else...so improving it would be/is always a good thing.

Greetings,
Medizinmann


----------



## briank

F12E on an Ultra fixed my having to boot twice after memory changes. However, now with settings that worked before, I had a cold boot issue that resulted in a BIOS reset. Back to F11 as I don't have time at the moment to mess around with memory settings.


----------



## pschorr1123

fluidzoverclock said:


> Hi, I changed to pcie 3 in the bios, hasn't helped. Thanks for the suggestion though. Installing 6.0.8854.1 Realtek HD Audio Driver from the x570 webpage stopped the rear from crackling, but the front is still doing it. Ive tried reverting back to the windows 10 default driver (causes the rear port to crackle again), removed realtek using DDU countless times, reseated the front panel connector, re-routed the front panel cable to avoid interference, changed power plans, disabled xmp - all to no avail.
> 
> Its mind boggling how installing the driver on the webpage stopped one port from crackling but not the other.
> 
> This video is the exact same as what Im experiencing.. Anyone else had this happen? May be worth a mention, Im using a Fractal define 7 case.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hdpIgJNvf18&feature=emb_title


Have you tried downloading the realtek driver directly from Realtek? Only other thing that comes to mind is that I have seen people mention having weird audio crackling issues when running their RAM at 3800/ 1900IF. My guess is that on some CPU samples the IF just can't handle being pushed that high.

If you are running your RAM/IF lower than that perhaps try different drivers.


----------



## Pro7ect

Has anyone managed to run XMP profile on 4x8GB G.Skill F4-3800C14Q-32GTZN on Aorus Pro?


----------



## Pro7ect

kazukun said:


> f12b (beta bios) on AORUS Master finally let me just use my XMP profile on 4x8GB G.Skill F4-3800C14Q-32GTZN
> 
> https://i.imgur.com/tFTgdd1.jpg


That's very nice! Do you think that's Master specific or could it also work on Aorus Pro mobo?


----------



## Medizinmann

Pro7ect said:


> That's very nice! Do you think that's Master specific or could it also work on Aorus Pro mobo?


You could always try and downgrade if it doesn't workout....

Greetings,
Medizinmann


----------



## Pro7ect

Medizinmann said:


> You could always try and downgrade if it doesn't workout....
> 
> Greetings,
> Medizinmann


Yeah I'd rather switch to Aorus Master if that's what it takes haha. Though I'd prefer not to, obviously, if it's gonna work on Aorus Pro.


----------



## pschorr1123

Found this over in one of the other threads. Zen2 Timing Checker

I downloaded and ran seems legit.

Zen2 Timing Checker:https://www.computerbase.de/forum/threads/amd-ryzen-ram-oc-community.1829356/page-893#post-23529759


----------



## pschorr1123

I still ain't seeing anything besides F11 on the Gigabyte US sites. I even used the links posted earlier and navigated over to Master and I get the same thing. 

Pretty lame, maybe it will propagate over in another couple days...


----------



## iRX

pschorr1123 said:


> Found this over in one of the other threads. Zen2 Timing Checker. I downloaded and ran seems legit. Zen2 Timing Checker:https://www.computerbase.de/forum/threads/amd-ryzen-ram-oc-community.1829356/page-893#post-23529759


My 3700X in "Zen2 Timing Checker"


----------



## LazarusIV

Anyone having issues with USB blanking / reconnecting? Every once in a while at the desktop all my USB devices will stutter and stop then they'll work normally again after a couple seconds. The lights on my keyboard blink off, then back on again... anyone having anything like that happen?


----------



## HeadlessHorse

So how is F12f on Aorus Elite X570? Anyone tried?


----------



## MeerMusik

pschorr1123 said:


> I still ain't seeing anything besides F11 on the Gigabyte US sites. I even used the links posted earlier and navigated over to Master and I get the same thing.
> 
> Pretty lame, maybe it will propagate over in another couple days...



Yeah nothing yet. I have the DE, US and ASIA Global Websites pinned in my Firefox - just to be sure.
I also sent a Tweet about that to GIGABYTE_GBT yesterday 5:35PM (GMT+1) - no answer yet as expected. And in the TweakTown Beta Thread, soemone asked about the Master BIOS. Having my Eye on that as well. *FingersCrossedWeWillSeeSomethingASAP*

EDIT01: I remember reading a Rumor that GBT is preparing a Revision 1.1+ Release for the Aorus Master for end of March. Not sure if this is true and this could be a reason for the Delay.


----------



## pschorr1123

LazarusIV said:


> Anyone having issues with USB blanking / reconnecting? Every once in a while at the desktop all my USB devices will stutter and stop then they'll work normally again after a couple seconds. The lights on my keyboard blink off, then back on again... anyone having anything like that happen?


Are you running any type of OC? 

Ram running >= 3733 or CPU?

If not try disabling USB selective suspend within the power plan individual options.


----------



## henson0115

after running a stable system through every bios since release, f12e wont boot for me. rolled back to f11 and back up and running again. memory timings aint changed either so it aint that. XMP on both, triple checked timings too.


----------



## DekFTW

to the guys who lose partition tables: You must NOT force install the SATA driver that is included in the chipset driver. Use the standard windows thingy even if its from like 2006. It still works. I had the same issue when I force installed the AMD SATA drivers on my X570 Aurus ELite where I lost all my SATA drives after each cold boot.


----------



## pschorr1123

DekFTW said:


> to the guys who lose partition tables: You must NOT force install the SATA driver that is included in the chipset driver. Use the standard windows thingy even if its from like 2006. It still works. I had the same issue when I force installed the AMD SATA drivers on my X570 Aurus ELite where I lost all my SATA drives after each cold boot.


Very interesting.


----------



## Skolo!

DekFTW said:


> to the guys who lose partition tables: You must NOT force install the SATA driver that is included in the chipset driver. Use the standard windows thingy even if its from like 2006. It still works. I had the same issue when I force installed the AMD SATA drivers on my X570 Aurus ELite where I lost all my SATA drives after each cold boot.


For all who try use AMD SATA driver on am4 and win 10.
https://www.amd.com/ru/support/kb/faq/pa-250


----------



## pschorr1123

Skolo! said:


> For all who try use AMD SATA driver on am4 and win 10.
> https://www.amd.com/ru/support/kb/faq/pa-250


This quote is from the AMD page linked above:

Recommendations

Desktop systems based on AMD 6-Series, 7-Series, 8-Series, 9-Series, Socket AM4, and Socket TR4 chipsets running Windows® 10 should use the Microsoft provided Standard SATA AHCI Controller driver that comes installed with Windows® by default. This configuration ensures compatibility and offers the best experience with most types of mass storage devices.


Not sure what was up with AMD sata drivers back on AM3+ platforms but if I recall correctly SSD drives generally had better performance/ throughput on Intel platforms. 

I'm not sure why they would bother including any sata drivers at all with the Chipset package if they recommend rolling with the MS drivers. Sata is pretty old so I wouldn't expect to much performance variation with different newer drivers.


----------



## RichterB

After I installed F12f Bios on my X570 Aorus Elite, I'm experiencing slower boot times, and a few minutes ago, my pc booted 2 times.
Well, the first time wasn't a real boot. It just moved fans without boot screen, then after the 2nd fans noise, the screen turned on.


----------



## ManniX-ITA

I've just tested the LN2 setting enabled for a while.
Do not use it unless you want to benchmark.

First and more serious issue: all the SATA drives gets sporadic corruption.
Seems nothing lost but after a while Windows is asking to fix and repair the drives.

Second, it does introduce a frequent stuttering playing games, especially loading.
Not only when they are installed on the SATA drives but also on the NVME.


----------



## Diablo85

Skolo! said:


> For all who try use AMD SATA driver on am4 and win 10.
> https://www.amd.com/ru/support/kb/faq/pa-250





pschorr1123 said:


> This quote is from the AMD page linked above:
> 
> Recommendations
> 
> Desktop systems based on AMD 6-Series, 7-Series, 8-Series, 9-Series, Socket AM4, and Socket TR4 chipsets running Windows® 10 should use the Microsoft provided Standard SATA AHCI Controller driver that comes installed with Windows® by default. This configuration ensures compatibility and offers the best experience with most types of mass storage devices.
> 
> 
> Not sure what was up with AMD sata drivers back on AM3+ platforms but if I recall correctly SSD drives generally had better performance/ throughput on Intel platforms.
> 
> I'm not sure why they would bother including any sata drivers at all with the Chipset package if they recommend rolling with the MS drivers. Sata is pretty old so I wouldn't expect to much performance variation with different newer drivers.


...I stg if it was that simple. I've uninstalled the sata driver and reverted back to standard. I also agree with pschorr1123 though. Why include it if I'm literally selecting Windows 10, 64 bit, for an X570 platform. ugh.


----------



## proav09

ManniX-ITA said:


> I've just tested the LN2 setting enabled for a while.
> 
> Do not use it unless you want to benchmark.
> 
> 
> 
> First and more serious issue: all the SATA drives gets sporadic corruption.
> 
> Seems nothing lost but after a while Windows is asking to fix and repair the drives.
> 
> 
> 
> Second, it does introduce a frequent stuttering playing games, especially loading.
> 
> Not only when they are installed on the SATA drives but also on the NVME.


I didn't had any corruption of hdd or ssd but only tested it for 1 day. Also googled to see if someone else had those described by you and didn't found any. Are you sure is ln2 the cause ? It looks like it fixed my cold boot problem.

Trimis de pe al meu SM-G965F folosind Tapatalk


----------



## ManniX-ITA

proav09 said:


> I didn't had any corruption of hdd or ssd but only tested it for 1 day. Also googled to see if someone else had those described by you and didn't found any. Are you sure is ln2 the cause ? It looks like it fixed my cold boot problem.
> 
> Trimis de pe al meu SM-G965F folosind Tapatalk


Yes I'm 100% sure of it.
Can be the issues are popping up only when combined with some other settings, who knows.

I did expect something like that.
I remember at least on one of many sub-zero overclocking videos I've seen the guy (Derauer?) was warning about something similar.

The corruption does show up every 1-2 days so you need to test it longer than 1 day.
The stuttering is immediate, put it on LN2 and it does it, switch it off and it's gone.


----------



## Medizinmann

RichterB said:


> After I installed F12f Bios on my X570 Aorus Elite, I'm experiencing slower boot times, and a few minutes ago, my pc booted 2 times.
> Well, the first time wasn't a real boot. It just moved fans without boot screen, then after the 2nd fans noise, the screen turned on.


What you are describing sound like a change in Memory training. 
Fan noise up to three times – then the system either boots or resets BIOS or reverts to save settings (las know good or JEDEC Timing for your RAM etc.).
So your system needed 2 cycles of memory training to boot in a state deemed safe/stable to run.

Greetings,
Medizinmann


----------



## Medizinmann

ManniX-ITA said:


> Yes I'm 100% sure of it.
> Can be the issues are popping up only when combined with some other settings, who knows.
> 
> I did expect something like that.
> I remember at least on one of many sub-zero overclocking videos I've seen the guy (Derauer?) was warning about something similar.


der8auer (=Der Bauer German for The Builder - Bauer in other context means Farmer)

AFAIR he warned that certain safeguards are lifted with this setting and one would require very good cooling – as obvious…



> The corruption does show up every 1-2 days so you need to test it longer than 1 day.
> The stuttering is immediate, put it on LN2 and it does it, switch it off and it's gone.


Well a short test gave me no stutters at all - but I didn't test for long and never used this setting before…

Greetings,
Medizinmann


----------



## ManniX-ITA

Medizinmann said:


> der8auer (=Der Bauer German for The Builder - Bauer in other context means Farmer)
> 
> AFAIR he warned that certain safeguards are lifted with this setting and one would require very good cooling – as obvious…
> 
> 
> 
> Well a short test gave me no stutters at all - but I didn't test for long and never used this setting before…
> 
> Greetings,
> Medizinmann


Yeah I forgot to check where to put the 8 before posting 

I remember that quote from him, not sure he or someone else also added that it's not safe for normal use and you have to expect issues.
If it was that easy every mild overclocker would just keep it always enabled by default...

It's just not always safe; we know now what can happen so if you keep it enabled, look for the symptoms!
Considering all the SATA devices issues reported, disks wiped out, etc; it's a no go for me.

Of course if you are lucky it could work with your setup/config.
I've tested it earlier with F11 and EDC at 0 and didn't see the same issues, nor improvements as well.


----------



## m00nsun

HeadlessHorse said:


> So how is F12f on Aorus Elite X570? Anyone tried?


Very smooth for me, no performance difference but I could slot in my memory timings to get cl16/3800/1900 one time and they worked perfectly, previously I had to laboriously work my way up from 3600 to get there with each new bios ver.


----------



## Medizinmann

ManniX-ITA said:


> Yeah I forgot to check where to put the 8 before posting
> 
> I remember that quote from him, not sure he or someone else also added that it's not safe for normal use and you have to expect issues.
> If it was that easy every mild overclocker would just keep it always enabled by default...
> 
> It's just not always safe; we know now what can happen so if you keep it enabled, look for the symptoms!
> Considering all the SATA devices issues reported, disks wiped out, etc; it's a no go for me.


I don't own SATA-Devices anymore - therefore...and NVME-Devices seem less vulnerable.

But I also never used it before - for obvious reasons.



> Of course if you are lucky it could work with your setup/config.
> I've tested it earlier with F11 and EDC at 0 and didn't see the same issues, nor improvements as well.


No – it’s never was about any improvements in performance – it’s about lifting safeguards and changing memory training and certain tolerances for voltages and such...and may be in this context more performance allowing a higher OC.

For some people it helps to overcome failures on boot and is thus useful in certain scenarios – but there is a reason – of course – the BIOS did consider the condition at boot unsafe and prevented the system from posting “like normal”.

So some instabilities when enabling this feature are to be expected…

And higher voltages require better cooling – but since the normal user doesn’t use LN2…

Greetings,
Medizinmann


----------



## RichterB

Medizinmann said:


> What you are describing sound like a change in Memory training.
> Fan noise up to three times – then the system either boots or resets BIOS or reverts to save settings (las know good or JEDEC Timing for your RAM etc.).
> So your system needed 2 cycles of memory training to boot in a state deemed safe/stable to run.
> 
> Greetings,
> Medizinmann


Sorry, I'm a noob. Why this didn't happen with F11 bios? Or maybe happened in the early times with F11 and I didn't remember it?


----------



## ManniX-ITA

Medizinmann said:


> I don't own SATA-Devices anymore - therefore...and NVME-Devices seem less vulnerable.
> 
> But I also never used it before - for obvious reasons.
> 
> 
> 
> No – it’s never was about any improvements in performance – it’s about lifting safeguards and changing memory training and certain tolerances for voltages and such...and may be in this context more performance allowing a higher OC.
> 
> For some people it helps to overcome failures on boot and is thus useful in certain scenarios – but there is a reason – of course – the BIOS did consider the condition at boot unsafe and prevented the system from posting “like normal”.
> 
> So some instabilities when enabling this feature are to be expected…
> 
> And higher voltages require better cooling – but since the normal user doesn’t use LN2…
> 
> Greetings,
> Medizinmann


I had no corruption on the NVME drive but stuttering while loading a game from it.
The game is playing music while loading and the audio is crackling and chopping a few times while at it.

I wasn't looking for a straight performance boost of course, I had hopes it could at least delay a bit the thermal protections of PBO while benching 
But it didn't, even with all fans at full speed, no difference at all.

I did expect it of course but I had to test it by myself 
With a cooling almost at the limit like mine, it's probably instead triggering issues due to the removal of the safeguards.

I'm prototyping my sub-ambient cooling solution, I'll test it again when it's done.
Pretty curious to see if the behavior will change.


----------



## Medizinmann

RichterB said:


> Sorry, I'm a noob. Why this didn't happen with F11 bios? Or maybe happened in the early times with F11 and I didn't remember it?


Well as I said - something seems to have changed with memory training and therefore this behaviour - may be before your system only needed one memory training run and then booted and therefore you didn't notice - now the system failed at least one time before it was able to post…

Gretings,
Medizinmann


----------



## HeadlessHorse

RichterB said:


> After I installed F12f Bios on my X570 Aorus Elite, I'm experiencing slower boot times, and a few minutes ago, my pc booted 2 times.
> Well, the first time wasn't a real boot. It just moved fans without boot screen, then after the 2nd fans noise, the screen turned on.


Did you try to reset bios to it's default settings?


----------



## briank

RichterB said:


> Sorry, I'm a noob. Why this didn't happen with F11 bios? Or maybe happened in the early times with F11 and I didn't remember it?


This does happen for me in F11. Interestingly, the limited testing I did with F12e solved this problem for me, however it created a new problem with cold boots failing memory training, which didn't happen before. I'm back to F11 for now.


----------



## LazarusIV

pschorr1123 said:


> Are you running any type of OC?
> 
> Ram running >= 3733 or CPU?
> 
> If not try disabling USB selective suspend within the power plan individual options.


Hey pschorr! This happened before any OC, and now I've enabled der8auer's Easy Ryzen OC with his XFR settings and it's about the same behaviour, RAM at my XMP profile of 3600MT/s. It was doing the same thing at stock.

I've changed power plan according to your recommendations, hopefully this will do it! Thank you!


----------



## dansi

I guess i will only update if amd push a new agesa. 
Liking f11 so far so good, outside of the slow csm bios


----------



## bigcid10

proav09 said:


> I didn't had any corruption of hdd or ssd but only tested it for 1 day. Also googled to see if someone else had those described by you and didn't found any. Are you sure is ln2 the cause ? It looks like it fixed my cold boot problem.
> 
> Trimis de pe al meu SM-G965F folosind Tapatalk


I tried that setting to see if it helped me to run 1900 IF,and I was able to 
but I had those exact symtoms i.e stuttering ,HD corruption
went back to 1867 IF/3733


----------



## hotripper

dansi said:


> I guess i will only update if amd push a new agesa.
> Liking f11 so far so good, outside of the slow csm bios


F11 pretty good for me too. Sleep works, nvme on point, no issues. Waiting for agesa as well.


----------



## 99belle99

I'm the same F11 working perfect so will not bother updating either.


----------



## bluechris

Im with f12 because that fixed my problems of pci passthrough in esxi with the setting that called alternative rooting for the iommu groups but maybe this setting existed before and i didn't saw it.
Either way its f12 for me.


----------



## Krisztias

Hi Folks!

My friend bought a X570-I Aorus Pro Wi-Fi motherboard, 3800X and G.Skill F4-3600C16D-32GTZNC memory. I flashed the new F12e bios.
The RAM can't run on the advertised speed, BSOD on boot or BSOD when we run memtes from DRAM Calculator. Enabling xmp/manually entering just the primaries/manually entering everything from calc. is a no og, only at defaults, but on 2133 is the RAM stable.

Please help!


----------



## IamEzio

Krisztias said:


> Hi Folks!
> 
> My friend bought a X570-I Aorus Pro Wi-Fi motherboard, 3800X and G.Skill F4-3600C16D-32GTZNC memory. I flashed the new F12e bios.
> The RAM can't run on the advertised speed, BSOD on boot or BSOD when we run memtes from DRAM Calculator. Enabling xmp/manually entering just the primaries/manually entering everything from calc. is a no og, only at defaults, but on 2133 is the RAM stable.
> 
> Please help!


Try the PC with different RAM. rule out that the CPU/Motherboard is DOA.
Try booting the PC with 1 ram stick at a time, run memtest on both (preferably on 1 stick at a time as well). 

My original ram kit (16GBx4 sticks) had one stick with errors, The store gave me 2 sticks of cheap 16GB 2400MHz Ram to use while my kit was RMA'd and one of the 16GB was so broken the PC would lock up just from booting. 
Bad ram is not common but it happens.


----------



## bluechris

Krisztias said:


> Hi Folks!
> 
> 
> 
> My friend bought a X570-I Aorus Pro Wi-Fi motherboard, 3800X and G.Skill F4-3600C16D-32GTZNC memory. I flashed the new F12e bios.
> 
> The RAM can't run on the advertised speed, BSOD on boot or BSOD when we run memtes from DRAM Calculator. Enabling xmp/manually entering just the primaries/manually entering everything from calc. is a no og, only at defaults, but on 2133 is the RAM stable.
> 
> 
> 
> Please help!


Set XMP but raise a bit the memory voltage like 1.4v, if this don't solve the problem raise also the vddp and vddg voltages also.


----------



## henson0115

Krisztias said:


> Hi Folks!
> 
> My friend bought a X570-I Aorus Pro Wi-Fi motherboard, 3800X and G.Skill F4-3600C16D-32GTZNC memory. I flashed the new F12e bios.
> The RAM can't run on the advertised speed, BSOD on boot or BSOD when we run memtes from DRAM Calculator. Enabling xmp/manually entering just the primaries/manually entering everything from calc. is a no og, only at defaults, but on 2133 is the RAM stable.
> 
> Please help!


try xmp but put the memory speed on auto instead of setting the correct speed setting (ie 32). i had a weird issue that would cause the board to not boot with the xmp speed set manually, but auto worked fine. very odd in my case increasing voltage didn't help.


----------



## Nighthog

Diablo85 said:


> Hey, this happens to me, too! I have a X570 Xtreme and randomly my 2 sata drives will just...be gone after a restart or shut down. Experienced it in safe mode booting, and normal mode booting. Nothing definitive so far has yet been found, and the support thread I have with gigabyte has been open since late november. I had a 3 month long period during the support thread that the sata drives were behaving well and I started to trust to be able to use them again. Then at the end of february it happened again to both sata drives (I have 1 nvme boot drive - never lost it, and 2 sata storage drives).
> 
> I've had it happen with both the standard windows 10 sata controller driver, and the AMD sata controller driver installed.


BCLK issue.

SATA don't like any BCLK OC or fluctuations. Set it to manual mode 100.00 value.

X570 issue. SATA crap out when you don't run it "proper".


----------



## HeadlessHorse

Ok. Tried F12f for elite. So far so good. Feels like memory/bios more stable for my system.
The only problem that I still have is that CMS sometimes turn on and I don't know how to fix it. It was on f11, it still problem on f12f.


----------



## Krisztias

Thank you Guys, we will try the tipps out!

Wohooo:


----------



## alej0

F12f on Aorus Elite. Everything ok except I'm getting less perfomance. Cinebench R20 went from 5015 to 4820 points. CPU-z from 530 to 520. Same PBO, same memory timmings, same everything... And yes, I did a clear cmos right after flashing new version.


----------



## agentk7

I bought the X570 Aorus Pro Wifi at Microcenter for a decent price a few weeks ago. I didn't plan on using the wifi, at least not for now, and figured I'd just disable it in the bios. I learned that's not possible. Is anyone aware of whether this feature will be implemented in the BIOS? I'm probably going to go ahead and remove the wifi card and save it for the future. It's just a drag I have to basically remove the board from the case to get the shroud off for access to the card.

Initially I disabled wifi and bluetooth in Windows 10 but then I started having a problem with the computer not fully shutting off after Windows 10 shut down (lights stay on and the fans are all spinning). I read this may be related to intel drivers which is one of the reasons I may just go ahead and remove the wifi card altogether.

Anyone have any issues with the computer not fully shutting down? I didn't have this problem for the first two weeks or so, it just started. Not sure if it's a hardware/software driver issue or even a Windows update. I may reinstall Windows but figured I'd go ahead and remove the wifi card before I do so.


----------



## Diablo85

agentk7 said:


> I bought the X570 Aorus Pro Wifi at Microcenter for a decent price a few weeks ago. I didn't plan on using the wifi, at least not for now, and figured I'd just disable it in the bios. I learned that's not possible. Is anyone aware of whether this feature will be implemented in the BIOS? I'm probably going to go ahead and remove the wifi card and save it for the future. It's just a drag I have to basically remove the board from the case to get the shroud off for access to the card.
> 
> Initially I disabled wifi and bluetooth in Windows 10 but then I started having a problem with the computer not fully shutting off after Windows 10 shut down (lights stay on and the fans are all spinning). I read this may be related to intel drivers which is one of the reasons I may just go ahead and remove the wifi card altogether.
> 
> *Anyone have any issues with the computer not fully shutting down?* I didn't have this problem for the first two weeks or so, it just started. Not sure if it's a hardware/software driver issue or even a Windows update. I may reinstall Windows but figured I'd go ahead and remove the wifi card before I do so.


I did earlier this week on a reinstall of Windows until I disabled hybrid sleep in the power options.


----------



## pschorr1123

alej0 said:


> F12f on Aorus Elite. Everything ok except I'm getting less perfomance. Cinebench R20 went from 5015 to 4820 points. CPU-z from 530 to 520. Same PBO, same memory timmings, same everything... And yes, I did a clear cmos right after flashing new version.


Can you verify that you are getting the same Single Core and Multi Core clock speeds as before? Maybe something in this newer bios is limiting them in some way such as vcore or something. 

Also CB varies from run to run so perhaps do multiple runs to get average.


----------



## HeadlessHorse

alej0 said:


> F12f on Aorus Elite. Everything ok except I'm getting less perfomance. Cinebench R20 went from 5015 to 4820 points. CPU-z from 530 to 520. Same PBO, same memory timmings, same everything... And yes, I did a clear cmos right after flashing new version.


Maybe it's because of cpu voltage? In f11 default was 1.4(too much), in f12f default is 1.0(too little).
Or maybe they changed some TDP settings.


----------



## ManniX-ITA

I stand corrected; even without the LN2 option enabled I got once again the Windows notification that one SATA drive needed repair.
Last thing I changed before the LN2 was the BCLK; I went down from 100.50 to 100.33.
I had again a spontaneous reboot; happened only once after a long time but enough to revert back to the previous settings.

Seems the LN2 option exacerbated an ongoing issue and made it more visible.
Right now I reverted back to 100.00 and so far so good.

Obviously I've immediately tried again to check if the stuttering and microfreezes were gone now with LN2 enabled.
Sadly not, same issue again... maybe one day I'll try to start afresh with settings to see if I can catch the culprit.
Even if it's not working reliably for me, enabling it did help catching hidden issues.

I'm really all hears to suggestions on how to raise the BCLK reliably.
The performance uplift with PBO it's quite important and I'm kinda sad it doesn't work 
Maybe with SATA drives it's impossibile but... not being reliable with just .33 on top it's highly under performing.


----------



## RichterB

RichterB said:


> After I installed F12f Bios on my X570 Aorus Elite, I'm experiencing slower boot times, and a few minutes ago, my pc booted 2 times.
> Well, the first time wasn't a real boot. It just moved fans without boot screen, then after the 2nd fans noise, the screen turned on.


Auto quote to say that I rolled back to Bios F11, and the difference is embarassing. About 10-12 seconds faster boot and no "failed" boots.


----------



## alej0

pschorr1123 said:


> Can you verify that you are getting the same Single Core and Multi Core clock speeds as before? Maybe something in this newer bios is limiting them in some way such as vcore or something.
> 
> Also CB varies from run to run so perhaps do multiple runs to get average.


Yeah, almost same clocks (tested on a second run with hwinfo in the background) maybe a little lower, but not enough to justify the perfomance difference between versions. Memory was also tested (latency and tput) and its perfomance is lower as well.

For me F12F is a step backwards in perfomance.


----------



## HeadlessHorse

alej0 said:


> Yeah, almost same clocks (tested on a second run with hwinfo in the background) maybe a little lower, but not enough to justify the perfomance difference between versions. Memory was also tested (latency and tput) and its perfomance is lower as well.
> 
> For me F12F is a step backwards in perfomance.


Strange. Did you manually used clear CMOS Jumper to reset bios, then load default settings and then setted yours? For me memory speed is same as in previous version of bios(tested in Ryzen DRAM Calculator).


----------



## pschorr1123

alej0 said:


> Yeah, almost same clocks (tested on a second run with hwinfo in the background) maybe a little lower, but not enough to justify the perfomance difference between versions. Memory was also tested (latency and tput) and its perfomance is lower as well.
> 
> For me F12F is a step backwards in perfomance.


Did you notice lower vcore or CPU voltages by chance?

Hopefully you can roll back to previous bios and get lost performance back. This far out from launch most new bios version will simply address any bugs or issues people have and will not be adding more performance or memory support like they do the first several weeks after launch. I try to follow If it ain't broke don't fix it mentality when it comes to bios flashing. Especially, if you get to a point where your system is stable and performs how you expect.


----------



## master_ggr

*Aorus Pro X570 Bios 12e vs 11*

I also go back to BIOS version 11 on a Aorus Pro X570. The 12e works fine, but the wakup after powersave dident work. Quick wakeup for 2-3 sec. then power off. Tryed out the load bios default, but nothings changed. The only thing was back to version 11. Everithing is working fine.


----------



## Alastair

Guys is there a general guide somewhere that will tell me what all of the voltage settings for this motherboard does? 

Vcore (Obvious)
Dynamic Vcore DVID
Vcore SOC (I imagine this is for the IO chiplet?)
Dynamic Vcore SOC
CPU VDD18
CPU VDDP
PM_1VSOC
PM_1V8


What do these settings mean or do?


----------



## Medizinmann

Alastair said:


> Guys is there a general guide somewhere that will tell me what all of the voltage settings for this motherboard does?
> 
> Vcore (Obvious)
> Dynamic Vcore DVID
> Vcore SOC (I imagine this is for the IO chiplet?)
> Dynamic Vcore SOC
> CPU VDD18
> CPU VDDP
> PM_1VSOC
> PM_1V8
> 
> 
> What do these settings mean or do?



https://www.overclock.net/forum/11-...-master-overclocking-thread.html#post28071804


Here you can find some explanations...


----------



## ManniX-ITA

Alastair said:


> Guys is there a general guide somewhere that will tell me what all of the voltage settings for this motherboard does?
> 
> Vcore (Obvious)
> Dynamic Vcore DVID
> Vcore SOC (I imagine this is for the IO chiplet?)
> Dynamic Vcore SOC
> CPU VDD18
> CPU VDDP
> PM_1VSOC
> PM_1V8
> 
> 
> What do these settings mean or do?


Check this out:

https://www.tweaktown.com/guides/9224/gigabyte-amd-x570-ryzen-overclocking-guide/index4.html


----------



## Alastair

ManniX-ITA said:


> Check this out:
> 
> https://www.tweaktown.com/guides/9224/gigabyte-amd-x570-ryzen-overclocking-guide/index4.html


 +rep thanks


----------



## agentk7

Diablo85 said:


> I did earlier this week on a reinstall of Windows until I disabled hybrid sleep in the power options.


I actually had to re-enable hibernate, I had disabled it in troubleshooting this problem, to get the option for disabling hybrid sleep. Unfortunately, it didn't work, tried a couple reboots, etc.

I went ahead and took my whole system apart to get to the wifi m.2 card to remove it. I had to reconfigure my bios settings, but after the dust settled, that seemed to fix the power down problem. I've tested it 4-5 times now and the computer has completely shut off after shutting Windows 10 down. I just wanted to pass this info on in case anyone else is having issues with the Windows 10 shut down not completely powering off the X570 Aorus board. Removing the wifi m.2 card did the trick. Hopefully, a future bios option will provide the ability to disable it completely so the OS doesn't see it at all. (I had found a thread in a google search where an intel driver was to blame for a similar issue someone had).


----------



## MeerMusik

Good Morning.

Short update about my RAM Issue.

Short reminder about my Issue:
Neither with BIOS F11 nor F12B I was able to get the XMP Profile 1 (3200) or Profile 2 (3000) to work.
The BIOS can not even read the Profile 2 correctly: It sets the right Timings etc. but shows an empty Profile Name.

Ryzen DRAM Calculator Settings: Hynix CJR/DJR and MFR were not stable at all. AFR: Not tested.

I got it finally working with some so-far-nice results - even as they are not "OC Freak Ideal" for some of you I assume 

Results for now:
CPU: 3950X
Motherboard: Aorus Master. BIOS Version: F11
RAM: HX432C16PB3AK2/32 - JEDEC: 2400 - XMP Profile 1: 3200 CL 16-18-18-18-39 1.350 Volt
Name: Hyperx Predator RGB 2x 16GB = 32GB Kit
Number of DIMMs: 4x 16GB (2x 32GB Kits)
IC Type: Hynix JJR (J-Die)
RAM on the QVL? - with 4 DIMMs? - At 3200 MHz?: Yes - Yes - Yes

BIOS Settings:
Spread Spectrum: Disabled
XMP: Disabled

Tweaker -> System Memory Multiplier: 36.00x
Manual Voltage: 1.350 Volt + Voltage added forcibly by the Board = 1.368 Volt (not tested with lower Voltages yet. Simple for lack of time)

Gear Down Mode: Enabled (RAM is totally unstable when Disabled)
Timing: 1T

HPET: Enabled in BIOS and Windows. Kills the Cinebench Score as Cinebench 15 and even 20 (according to the Internet) still using the very old and utterly broken RTC: 1 Second is not 1 Second but 0.96 = more Points but wrong.
Also enabling HPET results (in my case) mostly in a couple hundred more Megabytes higher Memory throughput with Read, Copy and Write. But has no Impact on Latency for me.

AMD CBS -> UCLK DIV1 MODE: UCLCK == MEMCLCK
XFR Enhancement -> FCLK: 1800
AMD Overclocking -> Infinity Fabric Frequency and Dividers: 1800

The Default Values set by the BIOS when setting a 36.00x Multiplier:
tCL 26:
tRCDWR: 26
tRCDRD: 26
tRP: 26
tRAS: 53
tRC: 83

I tuned them down to:
tCL 18:
tRCDWR: 19
tRCDRD: 19
tRP: 19

With these Values, the System boots directly without any additional Memory Training AKA Fans ramping up and down etc.

All other Values for the RAM are (for the time being) exactly as the BIOS set them automatically.

How did I test Memory stability:
HCI Memtest Free: 16 Instances. Each Instance checking 3450 Megabyte. All Instances were stopped between 1003.x and 1030.x Percent Coverage. Took around 26 Hours.
Old IntelBurnTest Version 2.54: 10 Rounds set to Very High.
7-Zip Integrated Benchmark: After the first 10 Memtest Instances reached 1000+ Percent, I stopped them and started the Benchmark with 6 Cores each using 32MB.
I also played a Game for 8 Hours while the 7-Zip Benchmark and HCI Memtest were still running.

Benchmarks were done with AIDA64. The only important Value (for me) is Latency which sits between 71.6 to 72.3 ATM depending on background Tasks.
Memory Benchmarks are: Either upto 1480MB higher than a fully subtimings-optimized 3600 MHz RAM or 10-40 MB slower. Depending what is tested. But the AIDA64 3950X tests were done with a fixed 35x Multiplier.
So the only comparable Value IMO is the Latency, as this is very Memory specific and not really bound by CPU Frequency.

Room for Improvement:
Maybe tRAS and tRC Values? Also tRFC? But with the Default Settings and not more Voltage, higher LLC etc., this runs stable enough for me. More Performance would mean to increase the Voltage, which obviously results in more Heat. Before I do anything like that, I want to have the new System tested "Stock-as-possible" during the German Summer.

For those who do not know: My Personal Goal was to get the RAM running at 3200 MHz initially. I have no Intention for any CPU OC - my 3950X would gain absolutely nothing with my current use case (Software Compilation and some rare Gaming from time to time).

Additional Stuff (not because of the RAM but Personal use case):
Onboard Sound: Disabled
CSM Support: Disabled
LAN 2: Disabled
ERP: Disabled (For now, as a lot of People running into Issues with it in General. Will definitely try to enable it later [in a couple of Weeks or with a newer BIOS Version])
IOMMU: Enabled (because I also use Manjaro Linux and VMs in Windows 10 and Linux)

Even as I am horrible with keepings short, I probably forgot to mention something. Feel free to ask.

With all that said: It seems the IMC on my 3950X is fine and I can let the Return Period Expire without any Fear. I am more and more thinking that the BIOS is just broken as hell. I wonder why we have not seen any Update for the Aorus Master yet.

Thanks! Have a sunny Week and stay healthy everyone


----------



## ManniX-ITA

Alastair said:


> +rep thanks


Thanks for the rep!

In my understanding the PM_1V8 and PM_1VSOC could be helpful with extreme RAM overclocking.

I did a specific stressing session with HWInfo open to watch and record the minimum values for these voltages.
The only one that had a drop was CPU_VDD18; during the peak load went down to about 1.780.
Nothing really happened but out of precaution, I have it always set to fixed 1.840 now.


----------



## ManniX-ITA

MeerMusik said:


> Good Morning.
> 
> Short update about my RAM Issue.


Thanks for the update and the abundance of details, appreciated 

What about the CPU On-die termination, CAD and Data bus timings?

I would definitely try to go down with tRAS, tRC and tRFC.

At least on Intel going down with tRAS was a hefty speed bump for kernel compilation.
In general what's good for gaming is also good for compilers, so I assume tRC and tRFC are going to have a big impact.

I went down with my DJR:

tRAS: 39 > 24
tRC: 58 > 44
tRFC: 600 somethong? not sure > 465

To keep things stable and have consistent performances I have the SOC voltage fixed at 1.15v.

Keep us posted.


----------



## MeerMusik

ManniX-ITA said:


> Thanks for the update and the abundance of details, appreciated
> 
> What about the CPU On-die termination, CAD and Data bus timings?
> 
> I would definitely try to go down with tRAS, tRC and tRFC.
> 
> At least on Intel going down with tRAS was a hefty speed bump for kernel compilation.
> In general what's good for gaming is also good for compilers, so I assume tRC and tRFC are going to have a big impact.
> 
> I went down with my DJR:
> 
> tRAS: 39 > 24
> tRC: 58 > 44
> tRFC: 600 somethong? not sure > 465
> 
> To keep things stable and have consistent performances I have the SOC voltage fixed at 1.15v.
> 
> Keep us posted.


Thanks for the Tips. Thats some nice "down-tuning".

On-die Termination, CAD+Bus Timings etc.: Left as the BIOS set them automatically. Just because they are stable with these Settings.

I tried lowering down tRAS and tRC without any Luck so far. Which means I have to increase Voltage(s) and / or do raise other Values. For now, my Goal is to have stable RAM without overclocking anything CPU related or add any more Voltage to the RAM (Vref etc.).

First, I want to see how everything behaves during the Heat in Summer with the current Values. I have some changes planned for later this Year (earlier if necessary during Summer) to my current Fan Setup. I have a small 10 year old but unused 3-Pin 80mm Fan, which will be put near the RAM before the big Summer time - just in case.

What I forgot to mention: I could even ran the RAM with 3733 MHz (FCLK etc. set accordingly) with:
18-20-20-20-58-86 1T 1,350 Volt. 32 Instances of HCI Memtest. No Errors upto 250+ Percent. Then I stopped them, booted into BIOS and tried lower tRAS and tRC - System became totally unstable. Then I set the above Values again but the System stayed unstable. Even with a BIOS reset and a couple restarts.

Very weird. Maybe I would have run into Memory Issues with higher RAM testing Coverage anyway. Who knows. 3600 is enough for me. No need to stress the RAM too much.


----------



## ManniX-ITA

MeerMusik said:


> Thanks for the Tips. Thats some nice "down-tuning".
> 
> On-die Termination, CAD+Bus Timings etc.: Left as the BIOS set them automatically. Just because they are stable with these Settings.
> 
> I tried lowering down tRAS and tRC without any Luck so far. Which means I have to increase Voltage(s) and / or do raise other Values. For now, my Goal is to have stable RAM without overclocking anything CPU related or add any more Voltage to the RAM (Vref etc.).
> 
> First, I want to see how everything behaves during the Heat in Summer with the current Values. I have some changes planned for later this Year (earlier if necessary during Summer) to my current Fan Setup. I have a small 10 year old but unused 3-Pin 80mm Fan, which will be put near the RAM before the big Summer time - just in case.
> 
> What I forgot to mention: I could even ran the RAM with 3733 MHz (FCLK etc. set accordingly) with:
> 18-20-20-20-58-86 1T 1,350 Volt. 32 Instances of HCI Memtest. No Errors upto 250+ Percent. Then I stopped them, booted into BIOS and tried lower tRAS and tRC - System became totally unstable. Then I set the above Values again but the System stayed unstable. Even with a BIOS reset and a couple restarts.
> 
> Very weird. Maybe I would have run into Memory Issues with higher RAM testing Coverage anyway. Who knows. 3600 is enough for me. No need to stress the RAM too much.


I think what you describe is as expected; if you leave on-die and cad/bus timings at default there's a very thin chance it's going to be working reliably.
Just use the defaults suggested by Rzyen DRAM Calculator.

I'd suggest you use the defaults for CJR, works fine for me up to 3800MHz.
Pretty safe and tested with many Hynix die variations. Give it a try.

Without these settings I couldn't tweak not even a bit in manual without having weird issues...

Did you actually try to raise the RAM voltage and see the temps?
I did not need any bump up from the stock voltage for these timings, raised to 1.38 out of precaution.
Tested up to 1.45 and the temps raised just 2-3 degrees.
If your die is the same quality as mine, you are good with stock.
Even if you need to bump it up, you couldn't necessarily need a fan to keep the temps under control.

I added also the full settings for my RAM; the on-die and cad/bus timings are at the bottom.


----------



## MeerMusik

ManniX-ITA said:


> I think what you describe is as expected; if you leave on-die and cad/bus timings at default there's a very thin chance it's going to be working reliably.
> Just use the defaults suggested by Rzyen DRAM Calculator.
> 
> I'd suggest you use the defaults for CJR, works fine for me up to 3800MHz.
> Pretty safe and tested with many Hynix die variations. Give it a try.
> 
> Without these settings I couldn't tweak not even a bit in manual without having weird issues...
> 
> Did you actually try to raise the RAM voltage and see the temps?
> I did not need any bump up from the stock voltage for these timings, raised to 1.38 out of precaution.
> Tested up to 1.45 and the temps raised just 2-3 degrees.
> If your die is the same quality as mine, you are good with stock.
> Even if you need to bump it up, you couldn't necessarily need a fan to keep the temps under control.
> 
> I added also the full settings for my RAM; the on-die and cad/bus timings are at the bottom.


Yes I raised the Voltage just for "faster" stability testing as in "I dont want to try 10 different Voltage Settings to waste 10x 4 hours of minimum Memtest testing"  Also 1.35 is the XMP Voltage and as the RAM is running now well over 3200 MHz...

Extra Fan: Lets say, if you ever had a Motherboard dying because of heat (back in the 2000s in a Cheap Case with practically no Air Flow because you dont know it better and dont have much money to spend), you have a good chance to develop a positive Amount of Paranoia 

Lower Voltage is on the List to test soonish - it is relatively fast to test. Everything else you have mentioned at a later point. As soon as I have a little more time (and patience) again. Thanks for the Picture! :thumb:


----------



## pschorr1123

MeerMusik said:


> Good Morning.
> 
> Short update about my RAM Issue.
> 
> Short reminder about my Issue:
> Neither with BIOS F11 nor F12B I was able to get the XMP Profile 1 (3200) or Profile 2 (3000) to work.
> The BIOS can not even read the Profile 2 correctly: It sets the right Timings etc. but shows an empty Profile Name.
> 
> Ryzen DRAM Calculator Settings: Hynix CJR/DJR and MFR were not stable at all. AFR: Not tested.
> 
> I got it finally working with some so-far-nice results - even as they are not "OC Freak Ideal" for some of you I assume
> 
> Results for now:
> CPU: 3950X
> Motherboard: Aorus Master. BIOS Version: F11
> RAM: HX432C16PB3AK2/32 - JEDEC: 2400 - XMP Profile 1: 3200 CL 16-18-18-18-39 1.350 Volt
> Name: Hyperx Predator RGB 2x 16GB = 32GB Kit
> Number of DIMMs: 4x 16GB (2x 32GB Kits)
> IC Type: Hynix JJR (J-Die)
> RAM on the QVL? - with 4 DIMMs? - At 3200 MHz?: Yes - Yes - Yes
> 
> BIOS Settings:
> Spread Spectrum: Disabled
> XMP: Disabled
> 
> Tweaker -> System Memory Multiplier: 36.00x
> Manual Voltage: 1.350 Volt + Voltage added forcibly by the Board = 1.368 Volt (not tested with lower Voltages yet. Simple for lack of time)
> 
> Gear Down Mode: Enabled (RAM is totally unstable when Disabled)
> Timing: 1T
> 
> HPET: Enabled in BIOS and Windows. Kills the Cinebench Score as Cinebench 15 and even 20 (according to the Internet) still using the very old and utterly broken RTC: 1 Second is not 1 Second but 0.96 = more Points but wrong.
> Also enabling HPET results (in my case) mostly in a couple hundred more Megabytes higher Memory throughput with Read, Copy and Write. But has no Impact on Latency for me.
> 
> AMD CBS -> UCLK DIV1 MODE: UCLCK == MEMCLCK
> XFR Enhancement -> FCLK: 1800
> AMD Overclocking -> Infinity Fabric Frequency and Dividers: 1800
> 
> The Default Values set by the BIOS when setting a 36.00x Multiplier:
> tCL 26:
> tRCDWR: 26
> tRCDRD: 26
> tRP: 26
> tRAS: 53
> tRC: 83
> 
> I tuned them down to:
> tCL 18:
> tRCDWR: 19
> tRCDRD: 19
> tRP: 19
> 
> With these Values, the System boots directly without any additional Memory Training AKA Fans ramping up and down etc.
> 
> All other Values for the RAM are (for the time being) exactly as the BIOS set them automatically.
> 
> How did I test Memory stability:
> HCI Memtest Free: 16 Instances. Each Instance checking 3450 Megabyte. All Instances were stopped between 1003.x and 1030.x Percent Coverage. Took around 26 Hours.
> Old IntelBurnTest Version 2.54: 10 Rounds set to Very High.
> 7-Zip Integrated Benchmark: After the first 10 Memtest Instances reached 1000+ Percent, I stopped them and started the Benchmark with 6 Cores each using 32MB.
> I also played a Game for 8 Hours while the 7-Zip Benchmark and HCI Memtest were still running.
> 
> Benchmarks were done with AIDA64. The only important Value (for me) is Latency which sits between 71.6 to 72.3 ATM depending on background Tasks.
> Memory Benchmarks are: Either upto 1480MB higher than a fully subtimings-optimized 3600 MHz RAM or 10-40 MB slower. Depending what is tested. But the AIDA64 3950X tests were done with a fixed 35x Multiplier.
> So the only comparable Value IMO is the Latency, as this is very Memory specific and not really bound by CPU Frequency.
> 
> Room for Improvement:
> Maybe tRAS and tRC Values? Also tRFC? But with the Default Settings and not more Voltage, higher LLC etc., this runs stable enough for me. More Performance would mean to increase the Voltage, which obviously results in more Heat. Before I do anything like that, I want to have the new System tested "Stock-as-possible" during the German Summer.
> 
> For those who do not know: My Personal Goal was to get the RAM running at 3200 MHz initially. I have no Intention for any CPU OC - my 3950X would gain absolutely nothing with my current use case (Software Compilation and some rare Gaming from time to time).
> 
> Additional Stuff (not because of the RAM but Personal use case):
> Onboard Sound: Disabled
> CSM Support: Disabled
> LAN 2: Disabled
> ERP: Disabled (For now, as a lot of People running into Issues with it in General. Will definitely try to enable it later [in a couple of Weeks or with a newer BIOS Version])
> IOMMU: Enabled (because I also use Manjaro Linux and VMs in Windows 10 and Linux)
> 
> Even as I am horrible with keepings short, I probably forgot to mention something. Feel free to ask.
> 
> With all that said: It seems the IMC on my 3950X is fine and I can let the Return Period Expire without any Fear. I am more and more thinking that the BIOS is just broken as hell. I wonder why we have not seen any Update for the Aorus Master yet.
> 
> Thanks! Have a sunny Week and stay healthy everyone


Glad to see you got your RAM stable. The performance delta between your settings and a brand new kit of 3600 cl 16 b-dies won't be noticeable outside of running benchmarks (ie AIDA 64). But for general daily use your CPU is mainly benefiting from having the IF (bus between cores and uncore parts of CPU) running at 1800 MHz. As long as you are happy that's all that matters.  As spending more $ on 32 GB of DDR4 isn't cheap.

As for ERP. That is only needed on GB boards (from what I can tell) to solve an issue where some aRGB or USB devices stay lit up even after pc is shut down. Since I sleep in same room as my pc having a bright @$$ed aRGB fan shining like a beacon in the middle of the night was irritating to say the least.

I found a Zen2 timing checker while lurking in another forum on here the other day. The site is in German I think, but the top post has the link Z2TC.7z that is the file I downloaded myself and ran. It works so that's cool. https://www.computerbase.de/forum/threads/amd-ryzen-ram-oc-community.1829356/page-893#post-23529759


----------



## ManniX-ITA

MeerMusik said:


> Yes I raised the Voltage just for "faster" stability testing as in "I dont want to try 10 different Voltage Settings to waste 10x 4 hours of minimum Memtest testing"  Also 1.35 is the XMP Voltage and as the RAM is running now well over 3200 MHz...
> 
> Extra Fan: Lets say, if you ever had a Motherboard dying because of heat (back in the 2000s in a Cheap Case with practically no Air Flow because you dont know it better and dont have much money to spend), you have a good chance to develop a positive Amount of Paranoia
> 
> Lower Voltage is on the List to test soonish - it is relatively fast to test. Everything else you have mentioned at a later point. As soon as I have a little more time (and patience) again. Thanks for the Picture! :thumb:


Well it's understandable, I spent an incredible amount of time to find and test these settings 
Running Kahru ram test up to 12000% it's boring like hell...

Good luck for your setup, keep us posted I'm curious on how it goes with 4 sticks with this density.
I'm planning to double mine in the future so I'm lurking for info


----------



## Ymott

Reading this thread from the beginning to the end I have found a lot of negative experiences with this platform so I have decided to shere mine which is very positive and maybe help a community. 

My previous platform was quite old; Intel i5 2500k, so it was quite a big change and I had to learn a lot of new things. 

I bought 3700x, Aorus Pro board and F4-3200C16D-32GTZR RAM (Hynix AFR) and Adata SSD 512GB SX8200 PRO M2 disk at the beginning of September. A start was a bit bumpy as on my first board USB 2.0 back panel wasn't working so I had to RMA it. After getting a new board with a first boot everything on default system was working as it should. I did a bit of tweaking in BIOS: enabled XMP profile, CPU Vcore to normal and -0,05 offset, some advance voltage settings. Edited some platform power, IO ports and Miscellaneous settings to suit my needs and turned off CSM and I was satisfied for a while. 

I saw that there is no big gain in overclocking the processor and my RAM was quite cheap so I didn't tried to overclock it but after some time my curious spirit has waked and I tried searching a net for a results with AFR overclocking and saw there are some quite nice results. To short the long story I managed to get 3733 MHz with 1,39V in BIOS (HW info is reading 1,404 - 1,416) on 16 19 19 19 37 CR1 last night. This link has helped me a lot: https://github.com/integralfx/MemTestHelper/blob/master/DDR4 OC Guide.md as DRAM calculator got me just up to 3333. I am attaching my BIOS settings + RAM setting on the separate sheet so if anybody wants he/ she can use it. Maybe the testing was not very thoroughly made but I did 30 min of large FTT Prime95 testing and 2 hours of Fallout 4 VR without any crashing. Attached is also AIDA64 mem bench. During the 4 hours of computer working (gaming and testing) max mem temp was 41 C aad processor 64 C. I have NZXT H500i case with 2 120 vents out, NZXT Kraken X62 with 2 push and 1 pull vent (pull vent is there mostly because it is blowing over RAM). I can do some HWinfo screenshots and Ryzen Master tonight if I find a time.

Update: I have managed to push the memory even further, now it is ticking on 3800 MHz wit all the same settings but Mem. multy on 38 and FCLK frequency on 1900. Attached is HWinfo, Ryzen Master, Aida mem bench and Prime 95 Large FTT test in duration of 1 h and 38 min.


----------



## MeerMusik

pschorr1123 said:


> Glad to see you got your RAM stable. The performance delta between your settings and a brand new kit of 3600 cl 16 b-dies won't be noticeable outside of running benchmarks (ie AIDA 64). But for general daily use your CPU is mainly benefiting from having the IF (bus between cores and uncore parts of CPU) running at 1800 MHz. As long as you are happy that's all that matters.  As spending more $ on 32 GB of DDR4 isn't cheap.
> 
> As for ERP. That is only needed on GB boards (from what I can tell) to solve an issue where some aRGB or USB devices stay lit up even after pc is shut down. Since I sleep in same room as my pc having a bright @$$ed aRGB fan shining like a beacon in the middle of the night was irritating to say the least.
> 
> I found a Zen2 timing checker while lurking in another forum on here the other day. The site is in German I think, but the top post has the link Z2TC.7z that is the file I downloaded myself and ran. It works so that's cool. https://www.computerbase.de/forum/threads/amd-ryzen-ram-oc-community.1829356/page-893#post-23529759


Correct. And I really dont care about winning Benchmarks - I need a stable System overall. But as I mentioned in / answered in other Posts, I will try a little more Fine Tuning at a later Point.

ERP: Good to know. Thanks. And yes, I know that feeling about the bright lights. Same Sleeping Room Situation. Everything RGB related is disabled on the Motherboard. The LED Stripes (which came with the Case) are still waiting to be put to work. And the RAM: Well I wanted RAM that is A.) On the QVL B.) Tested with a 4 DIMM Slot Configuration at 3200 MHz and C.) available at my time of purchase. As the non-RGB Version were not available, I chose the RGB Variant (both Variants have the same Height btw). So I thought "Fine. Whatever".

But when I ran some tests the first Night, to make sure the new Hardware is working fine, I was shocked how bright those little LEDs are :weirdsmil
Luckily not sleep disturbing as Hannover Central Train Station is always a little "brighten up" even at Night, so it is not as worse as I feared. It is okay for the time being. But long-term I will try to look into either enabling ERP (it is also a Money Saving Function long-term) or trying Kingstons RGB Control Software. Who knows.

Timing Checker: Yes I saw it (I think by you) mentioned in another post last week - I have downloaded and using it since then. Nice Tool. So a late thanks for the Hint


----------



## w00dstock

i have an aorus master x570 and the most peculiar thing is that its stuck at 100% fans and mobo is stuck at power initialize stage. Its supposed to start with code 00 then do checks and move to last code AA. But my mobo is tuck at 100% fans is not doing any checks.Its stuck at code 00.Can anyone help me?


----------



## pschorr1123

w00dstock said:


> i have an aorus master x570 and the most peculiar thing is that its stuck at 100% fans and mobo is stuck at power initialize stage. Its supposed to start with code 00 then do checks and move to last code AA. But my mobo is tuck at 100% fans is not doing any checks.Its stuck at code 00.Can anyone help me?


Just some basic troubleshooting steps

remove all non essential devices such as extra ssds, hds, add in cards, etc. Only leave the GPU and boot drive connected.

Ensure if only using 2 sticks of RAM that you are using the correct slots A2 and B2 (2nd and 4th going left to right starting from CPU) 
assuming you have the correct slots populated pull 1 stick out to test if no change swap other stick and finally do same thing testing the actual slots on Main board

hit the clear cmos button

ensure that you have the case IO header wires installed correct. You can pull all off and short the 2 power pins with a screw driver or just use the power button on MB. 

*ensure any 12v RGB lights/ cables are not installed reversed the little triangle should be the 12v pin. Unplug with above devices in step 1 (also ensure any connection extensions haven't come loose and aren't shorting against case I use black electrical tape to secure them together)

ensure CPU power connector at top of case is connected

if all this fails you can try to pull the cmos battery out for a few minutes (watch battery under GPU)

Try these things and report back and we or some one else can help go from there


----------



## w00dstock

pschorr1123 said:


> Just some basic troubleshooting steps
> 
> remove all non essential devices such as extra ssds, hds, add in cards, etc. Only leave the GPU and boot drive connected.
> 
> Ensure if only using 2 sticks of RAM that you are using the correct slots A2 and B2 (2nd and 4th going left to right starting from CPU)
> assuming you have the correct slots populated pull 1 stick out to test if no change swap other stick and finally do same thing testing the actual slots on Main board
> 
> hit the clear cmos button
> 
> ensure that you have the case IO header wires installed correct. You can pull all off and short the 2 power pins with a screw driver or just use the power button on MB.
> 
> *ensure any 12v RGB lights/ cables are not installed reversed the little triangle should be the 12v pin. Unplug with above devices in step 1 (also ensure any connection extensions haven't come loose and aren't shorting against case I use black electrical tape to secure them together)
> 
> ensure CPU power connector at top of case is connected
> 
> if all this fails you can try to pull the cmos battery out for a few minutes (watch battery under GPU)
> 
> Try these things and report back and we or some one else can help go from there


Actually i already did all of that before posting and thought that someone one can shed a light.Bios is latest version and i just restarted my pc, when it was stuck killed power, power cycled did the diags but still no dice


----------



## mrsteelx

w00dstock said:


> Actually i already did all of that before posting and thought that someone one can shed a light.Bios is latest version and i just restarted my pc, when it was stuck killed power, power cycled did the diags but still no dice


at this point, make sure no pins on cpu are bent.


----------



## pschorr1123

w00dstock said:


> Actually i already did all of that before posting and thought that someone one can shed a light.Bios is latest version and i just restarted my pc, when it was stuck killed power, power cycled did the diags but still no dice


I was going to suggest re seating the CPU but only after ruling out the basics. It should just drop down into the socket with no effort when the arm is lifted up.

Please be extremely careful removing the CPU cooler since you can't warm up the CPU by running a stress test. Slowly twist cooler off to prevent cpu coming out with it.

Also since you have the Master you can try setting both bios switches to the 2 position to manually tell the pc to boot from 2nd bios. Just to see if older bios will post You can try this before messing with CPU


----------



## Moeiz Nasir

Hello all!

Just built a new PC with a 3900x, X570 AORUS Pro WiFi, G Skills Trident Z Neo 32GB Ram 3600(XMP ON) @ CL16 and a RTX 2070 Super

So for the first week and half(2/29-3/11) everything was working fine and was gaming no problem.

However last week (3/12) i experienced a random reboot without a blue screen error and then it happened once more friday. I was away for the weekend and I came back today (3/16) and It rebooted again. I checked Event Viewer and got a "Critical Error... computer restarted unexpectedly" with the description "kernel power 41 (63)" 

I restored the bios to factory default settings and disabled XMP and i left the computer to go do something. I come back to a black screen and then noticed the VGA red LED light was on. I did have fast boot on and CSM disabled originally but restored optimized defualt settings. 

So far ive removed all SSD/HDDs, Tried one ram stick in each slot with both ram sticks, did a bios update through QFlash+, and tried a different GPU.

Still stuck on a black screen with a VGA post light on.

Does anyone have any ideas on what else could be the problem? I don't really have another psu or cpu to try but everything was working fine up until a few days ago.

Thanks again for reading!


----------



## sygnus21

pschorr1123 said:


> As for ERP. That is only needed on GB boards (from what I can tell) to solve an issue where some aRGB or USB devices stay lit up even after pc is shut down. Since I sleep in same room as my pc having a bright @$$ed aRGB fan shining like a beacon in the middle of the night was irritating to say the least.


That would be incorrect. 

ERP is a power management feature that has been around since at least 2010 (before the whole aRGB lighting craze) where it was featured on my Gigabyte GA-X58A-UD5. It has absolutely nothing to do with aRGB or lighting features. Here's a 2012 thread on ErP: Support Setting In Bios


----------



## sygnus21

MeerMusik said:


> ERP: Good to know. Thanks. And yes, I know that feeling about the bright lights.


See my post above (last post, previous page)


----------



## w00dstock

pschorr1123 said:


> I was going to suggest re seating the CPU but only after ruling out the basics. It should just drop down into the socket with no effort when the arm is lifted up.
> 
> Please be extremely careful removing the CPU cooler since you can't warm up the CPU by running a stress test. Slowly twist cooler off to prevent cpu coming out with it.
> 
> Also since you have the Master you can try setting both bios switches to the 2 position to manually tell the pc to boot from 2nd bios. Just to see if older bios will post You can try this before messing with CPU


Nothing worked.But i left it overnight in hopes that the juices will be drained and i just shouted at my pc " either you start or we are done". Apparently that works .

In all seriousness what i did was

strip everything cleared cmos removed cmos battery plugged essentials ( gpu,ram and one ssd) power cycled no bueno.Left it to stew overnight and did the above.


----------



## w00dstock

Moeiz Nasir said:


> Hello all!
> 
> Just built a new PC with a 3900x, X570 AORUS Pro WiFi, G Skills Trident Z Neo 32GB Ram 3600(XMP ON) @ CL16 and a RTX 2070 Super
> 
> So for the first week and half(2/29-3/11) everything was working fine and was gaming no problem.
> 
> However last week (3/12) i experienced a random reboot without a blue screen error and then it happened once more friday. I was away for the weekend and I came back today (3/16) and It rebooted again. I checked Event Viewer and got a "Critical Error... computer restarted unexpectedly" with the description "kernel power 41 (63)"
> 
> I restored the bios to factory default settings and disabled XMP and i left the computer to go do something. I come back to a black screen and then noticed the VGA red LED light was on. I did have fast boot on and CSM disabled originally but restored optimized defualt settings.
> 
> So far ive removed all SSD/HDDs, Tried one ram stick in each slot with both ram sticks, did a bios update through QFlash+, and tried a different GPU.
> 
> Still stuck on a black screen with a VGA post light on.
> 
> Does anyone have any ideas on what else could be the problem? I don't really have another psu or cpu to try but everything was working fine up until a few days ago.
> 
> Thanks again for reading!


I have been through this issue and the chief problem for me was insufficient power in my office ( electric mains not the psu ). Once i sorted that by using a bigger 30 kva online ups, never faced that error.

That error is specific to insuffient power from mains when you have put heavy load on pc.Atleast that was the issue for me but most of the time that is the problem.
If not then the psu is the culprit and tread carefully cause psu problems tend to take other guys with them ( cpu,gpu ram ssd or mobo itself )


----------



## hotripper

Moeiz Nasir said:


> Hello all!
> 
> Just built a new PC with a 3900x, X570 AORUS Pro WiFi, G Skills Trident Z Neo 32GB Ram 3600(XMP ON) @ CL16 and a RTX 2070 Super
> 
> So for the first week and half(2/29-3/11) everything was working fine and was gaming no problem.
> 
> ...



Which Bios are you on now? I recommend F11. Unplug power, Pull cmos battery and hold down power button for 30 seconds, clear cmos button or short the posts to make sure all power is out of system. 

What PSU do you have? What hard drive? Are you undervolting? Set vcores to auto if you changed them. Set mem volt manually, I have mine set at 1.38 I found to be most stable with xmp. Check all connections on all power cables. So many things could be the issue. Disable ERP, disable power down enable, in bios. Disable hybrid shutdown in windows power settings. Use latest AMD chipset drivers directly from AMD, use wifi and LAN drivers from gigabyte site. Just some things I did to get my system stable hope it helps.


----------



## HeadlessHorse

Ymott said:


> Reading this thread from the beginning to the end I have found a lot of negative experiences with this platform so I have decided to shere mine which is very positive and maybe help a community.
> 
> My previous platform was quite old; Intel i5 2500k, so it was quite a big change and I had to learn a lot of new things.
> 
> I bought 3700x, Aorus Pro board and F4-3200C16D-32GTZR RAM (Hynix AFR) and Adata SSD 512GB SX8200 PRO M2 disk at the beginning of September. A start was a bit bumpy as on my first board USB 2.0 back panel wasn't working so I had to RMA it. After getting a new board with a first boot everything on default system was working as it should. I did a bit of tweaking in BIOS: enabled XMP profile, CPU Vcore to normal and -0,05 offset, some advance voltage settings. Edited some platform power, IO ports and Miscellaneous settings to suit my needs and turned off CSM and I was satisfied for a while.
> 
> I saw that there is no big gain in overclocking the processor and my RAM was quite cheap so I didn't tried to overclock it but after some time my curious spirit has waked and I tried searching a net for a results with AFR overclocking and saw there are some quite nice results. To short the long story I managed to get 3733 MHz with 1,39V in BIOS (HW info is reading 1,404 - 1,416) on 16 19 19 19 37 CR1 last night. This link has helped me a lot: https://github.com/integralfx/MemTestHelper/blob/master/DDR4 OC Guide.md as DRAM calculator got me just up to 3333. I am attaching my BIOS settings + RAM setting on the separate sheet so if anybody wants he/ she can use it. Maybe the testing was not very thoroughly made but I did 30 min of large FTT Prime95 testing and 2 hours of Fallout 4 VR without any crashing. Attached is also AIDA64 mem bench. During the 4 hours of computer working (gaming and testing) max mem temp was 41 C aad processor 64 C. I have NZXT H500i case with 2 120 vents out, NZXT Kraken X62 with 2 push and 1 pull vent (pull vent is there mostly because it is blowing over RAM). I can do some HWinfo screenshots and Ryzen Master tonight if I find a time.


On future: there a button save in util, which save screen of util in png.
Are you sure your memory settings are ok? My memory should be worse than yours(CL19 by origin). I setted my by values from Ryzen DRAM Calculator. Except for tRFC, which was not worked properly at 543(alt) so I raised it to 594.
Compare to mine:
UPD: sorry, misread 3200 in your memory as 3600. Then all above is not actual.


----------



## ManniX-ITA

HeadlessHorse said:


> On future: there a button save in util, which save screen of util in png.
> Are you sure your memory settings are ok? My memory should be worse than yours(CL19 by origin). I setted my by values from Ryzen DRAM Calculator. Except for tRFC, which was not worked properly at 543(alt) so I raised it to 594.
> Compare to mine:
> UPD: sorry, misread 3200 in your memory as 3600. Then all above is not actual.


Well, you have a pretty decent bandwidth but an horrible latency.
Don't know the kind of your usual workload but it's most often preferably to sacrifice a bit of speed for the latter.


----------



## Moeiz Nasir

hotripper said:


> Moeiz Nasir said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello all!
> 
> Just built a new PC with a 3900x, X570 AORUS Pro WiFi, G Skills Trident Z Neo 32GB Ram 3600(XMP ON) @ CL16 and a RTX 2070 Super
> 
> So for the first week and half(2/29-3/11) everything was working fine and was gaming no problem.
> 
> ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Which Bios are you on now? I recommend F11. Unplug power, Pull cmos battery and hold down power button for 30 seconds, clear cmos button or short the posts to make sure all power is out of system.
> 
> What PSU do you have? What hard drive? Are you undervolting? Set vcores to auto if you changed them. Set mem volt manually, I have mine set at 1.38 I found to be most stable with xmp. Check all connections on all power cables. So many things could be the issue. Disable ERP, disable power down enable, in bios. Disable hybrid shutdown in windows power settings. Use latest AMD chipset drivers directly from AMD, use wifi and LAN drivers from gigabyte site. Just some things I did to get my system stable hope it helps.
Click to expand...

PSU: Corsair RM850x
HDDs: 2(2tb/4tb)
SSD: 512GB 850 Evo Pro
H100i Cooler 2x fans 
4 case fans

I have not done any modifications to the processor. its been left stock with the exception of disabling csm support and enabling xmp profile when it was turning on and POSTing 

Now my issue is that it wont POST anymore. It gets stuck on the VGA led post light. So i cant modify any of the BIOS settings even if i wanted to. 

I removed the cpu and I used QFlash+ to load up a fresh version of bios version F11 and also reset the cmos battery.

Im not sure if its a defective motherboard, CPU, RAM, or PSU. 

The PSU was being used in my old rig no problem. 
(4690k, 24GB Ram, 2070 super) I actually upgraded from a Corsair CX500M to the RM850x so I brought the power supply over to the new build. 

the random restarts didnt happen until recently. With the first week and half with my new build i was playing witcher 3 at 4k with like 55fps to really stress it and it was no problem. 

When they did start happening it was while i was using Chrome or even idled on the lock screen. 

Now i cant even get the Motherboard to POST.

ive checked the pins on the processor and they look good. Ive tried a single ram stick in all the DIMM slots and still stuck on the VGA light post code. The ram is getting power atleast cause the rgb part of the ram lights up

I've taken the motherboard out of the pc and only had the bare essentials plugged in (cpu, gfx, ram, boot drive) and still stuck on the VGA light. 

I also used an old AMD Radeon card that was being used in the family pc that didnt need gpu pin power and had the old blue vga output and that didnt work even though it definitely works cause its currently being used in the family computer.

Im stuck 😕


----------



## Ymott

HeadlessHorse said:


> On future: there a button save in util, which save screen of util in png.
> Are you sure your memory settings are ok? My memory should be worse than yours(CL19 by origin). I setted my by values from Ryzen DRAM Calculator. Except for tRFC, which was not worked properly at 543(alt) so I raised it to 594.
> Compare to mine:
> UPD: sorry, misread 3200 in your memory as 3600. Then all above is not actual.


Try using my table for setting the memory and that link I posted. You have a lot of theory there which can help you understand some things. For example according to the rule your tRAS is not good, it should be 16 (tCL) +20 (tRCD) + 2 = 38. Ryzen Dram Calculator didn't helped me much, maybe because it is mainly made for Samsung B-Die and I, according to the info I read, have one of the worse type of DRAM - Hynix AFR. For getting Data Bus, Cad Bus values and CPU On-Die Termination I have put them on Auto while I was trying to reach 3600 MHZ, after checking them in Ryzen Master I have put the values manually in BIOS and they are still valid for 3800 MHz.

Anyway I managed to push my memory to 3800 MHz yesterday with all the settings at the same values but memory multiplier and FCLK Frequency.


----------



## MeerMusik

sygnus21 said:


> See my post above (last post, previous page)



I know. Using ERP since forever - usually. That is why I wrote "It is also an Money Saving Feature".

But when answering that specific Post, I was only thinking from a buggy BIOS point-of-view. How goes the saying: Dont think about tech stuff when it is past bed time


----------



## w00dstock

Moeiz Nasir said:


> PSU: Corsair RM850x
> HDDs: 2(2tb/4tb)
> SSD: 512GB 850 Evo Pro
> H100i Cooler 2x fans
> 4 case fans
> 
> I have not done any modifications to the processor. its been left stock with the exception of disabling csm support and enabling xmp profile when it was turning on and POSTing
> 
> Now my issue is that it wont POST anymore. It gets stuck on the VGA led post light. So i cant modify any of the BIOS settings even if i wanted to.
> 
> I removed the cpu and I used QFlash+ to load up a fresh version of bios version F11 and also reset the cmos battery.
> 
> Im not sure if its a defective motherboard, CPU, RAM, or PSU.
> 
> The PSU was being used in my old rig no problem.
> (4690k, 24GB Ram, 2070 super) I actually upgraded from a Corsair CX500M to the RM850x so I brought the power supply over to the new build.
> 
> the random restarts didnt happen until recently. With the first week and half with my new build i was playing witcher 3 at 4k with like 55fps to really stress it and it was no problem.
> 
> When they did start happening it was while i was using Chrome or even idled on the lock screen.
> 
> Now i cant even get the Motherboard to POST.
> 
> ive checked the pins on the processor and they look good. Ive tried a single ram stick in all the DIMM slots and still stuck on the VGA light post code. The ram is getting power atleast cause the rgb part of the ram lights up
> 
> I've taken the motherboard out of the pc and only had the bare essentials plugged in (cpu, gfx, ram, boot drive) and still stuck on the VGA light.
> 
> I also used an old AMD Radeon card that was being used in the family pc that didnt need gpu pin power and had the old blue vga output and that didnt work even though it definitely works cause its currently being used in the family computer.
> 
> Im stuck 😕



maybe try a different pcie slot ? and try with only one stick of ram but diff. slots


----------



## HeadlessHorse

ManniX-ITA said:


> Well, you have a pretty decent bandwidth but an horrible latency.
> Don't know the kind of your usual workload but it's most often preferably to sacrifice a bit of speed for the latter.





Ymott said:


> Try using my table for setting the memory and that link I posted. You have a lot of theory there which can help you understand some things. For example according to the rule your tRAS is not good, it should be 16 (tCL) +20 (tRCD) + 2 = 38. Ryzen Dram Calculator didn't helped me much, maybe because it is mainly made for Samsung B-Die and I, according to the info I read, have one of the worse type of DRAM - Hynix AFR. For getting Data Bus, Cad Bus values and CPU On-Die Termination I have put them on Auto while I was trying to reach 3600 MHZ, after checking them in Ryzen Master I have put the values manually in BIOS and they are still valid for 3800 MHz.
> 
> Anyway I managed to push my memory to 3800 MHz yesterday with all the settings at the same values but memory multiplier and FCLK Frequency.


Nah. Everything is good for me and it's my working machine. I like it fast. But more than fast I like it stable and quiet.
UPD. Also 1usmus in his article(russian lang.) about memory overclocking said that tRAS = tRCD + tCL. So everything fine.


----------



## pschorr1123

sygnus21 said:


> That would be incorrect.
> 
> ERP is a power management feature that has been around since at least 2010 (before the whole aRGB lighting craze) where it was featured on my Gigabyte GA-X58A-UD5. It has absolutely nothing to do with aRGB or lighting features. Here's a 2012 thread on ErP: Support Setting In Bios


I know what ERP is what I meant was I have never seen it necessary to enable on any other brand of MB to stop aRGB and USB devices from staying powered on while the system is off. Why is all that crap still powered up after system is off anyway? Seems like a waste of electricity.

I apologize for not making that clear but yeah reading what I wrote you nor any one else would have gotten that.


----------



## pschorr1123

w00dstock said:


> Nothing worked.But i left it overnight in hopes that the juices will be drained and i just shouted at my pc " either you start or we are done". Apparently that works .
> 
> In all seriousness what i did was
> 
> strip everything cleared cmos removed cmos battery plugged essentials ( gpu,ram and one ssd) power cycled no bueno.Left it to stew overnight and did the above.


Sorry to hear that then you most likely have a dead CPU or MB. Do have have another working PSU to rule out the power supply? If you have another AM4 CPU you could see if the board will post just be sure you have the latest bios that has AGESA 1.0.0.4 which will allow 1st gen to run (although, not very well due to glaring issues but that's another topic)

Dead Hardware rarely happens but it does happen. Hopefully you can swap out via return or RMA


----------



## pschorr1123

Moeiz Nasir said:


> Hello all!
> 
> Just built a new PC with a 3900x, X570 AORUS Pro WiFi, G Skills Trident Z Neo 32GB Ram 3600(XMP ON) @ CL16 and a RTX 2070 Super
> 
> So for the first week and half(2/29-3/11) everything was working fine and was gaming no problem.
> 
> However last week (3/12) i experienced a random reboot without a blue screen error and then it happened once more friday. I was away for the weekend and I came back today (3/16) and It rebooted again. I checked Event Viewer and got a "Critical Error... computer restarted unexpectedly" with the description "kernel power 41 (63)"
> 
> I restored the bios to factory default settings and disabled XMP and i left the computer to go do something. I come back to a black screen and then noticed the VGA red LED light was on. I did have fast boot on and CSM disabled originally but restored optimized defualt settings.
> 
> So far ive removed all SSD/HDDs, Tried one ram stick in each slot with both ram sticks, did a bios update through QFlash+, and tried a different GPU.
> 
> Still stuck on a black screen with a VGA post light on.
> 
> Does anyone have any ideas on what else could be the problem? I don't really have another psu or cpu to try but everything was working fine up until a few days ago.
> 
> Thanks again for reading!


A quick Google search shows code 41 to be a power supply interruption. More here:https://docs.microsoft.com/en-us/windows/client-management/troubleshoot-event-id-41-restart

I like to use a tool called Blue Screen Viewer as that will help troubleshoot any bsods as it records all parameters that are relevant. It's only useful though if machine stays on long enough to create the min dump file of RAM contents.

There is one setting in the bios called Power Supply Idle Voltage and you can choose Typical which will prevent the Vcore from dropping below .800 (don't quote me on exact numbers) which some older power supplies can't handle properly. This was a major issue around Ryzen 2000 launch and manifested by pc locking up when idle. I do not believe this is your issue because it would have happened before and if I recall right it resulted it locked up machine requiring a reboot. I only mention it so you can at least try before dropping money on a new PSU

EDIT: I posted this before I saw your updated post. Without other hardware to swap parts it's really hard to guess which part crapped out on you. There are 2 or 3 people in this forum that had their motherboards just up and die. If I were you I would search back for those posts ,I know 1 was rather recent, and see if any of their symptoms matched yours. Seeing you have a newer RM850 that might have nothing to do with it. Otherwise try a different PSU to see if system will post past the VGA light.


----------



## Medizinmann

HeadlessHorse said:


> Nah. Everything is good for me and it's my working machine. I like it fast. But more than fast I like it stable and quiet.
> UPD. Also 1usmus in his article(russian lang.) about memory overclocking said that tRAS = tRCD + tCL. So everything fine.


BTW: A guide by 1usmus is also available in English...Looks similar and yes he says tRAS = tRDC + tCL - in the part about "Relations Between Memory Timings"...

https://www.techpowerup.com/review/amd-ryzen-memory-tweaking-overclocking-guide/

Greetings,
Medizinmann


----------



## Ymott

HeadlessHorse said:


> Nah. Everything is good for me and it's my working machine. I like it fast. But more than fast I like it stable and quiet.
> UPD. Also 1usmus in his article(russian lang.) about memory overclocking said that tRAS = tRCD + tCL. So everything fine.


Well to be honest I didn't tested this setting for tRAS but I know that it is an old rule, I can try but don't believe that there will be any gain. 

My PC is quite cool also, did you check my HWinfo screenshot? The ambient temperature was 17,5 C, I didn't turned on the heating because I wasn't at PC, and temperatures would be higher when the ambient temperature rise. In idle and low usage PC is very quiet, CPU temps are jumping about 34 C (ambient temp 22 C) and fans are at 30%. When CPU temp rise above 55 C all fans are set to go 100% and the noise becomes higher but that means that PC is in use so the noise doesn't bother me. 

In order to keep it cool I didn't turned PBO as the gains are just for a short period in multithreaded tasks. As temperature rises during the longer tasks boost can be even worse than without PBO.


----------



## Moeiz Nasir

pschorr1123 said:


> Moeiz Nasir said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello all!
> 
> Just built a new PC with a 3900x, X570 AORUS Pro WiFi, G Skills Trident Z Neo 32GB Ram 3600(XMP ON) @ CL16 and a RTX 2070 Super
> 
> So for the first week and half(2/29-3/11) everything was working fine and was gaming no problem.
> 
> However last week (3/12) i experienced a random reboot without a blue screen error and then it happened once more friday. I was away for the weekend and I came back today (3/16) and It rebooted again. I checked Event Viewer and got a "Critical Error... computer restarted unexpectedly" with the description "kernel power 41 (63)"
> 
> I restored the bios to factory default settings and disabled XMP and i left the computer to go do something. I come back to a black screen and then noticed the VGA red LED light was on. I did have fast boot on and CSM disabled originally but restored optimized defualt settings.
> 
> So far ive removed all SSD/HDDs, Tried one ram stick in each slot with both ram sticks, did a bios update through QFlash+, and tried a different GPU.
> 
> Still stuck on a black screen with a VGA post light on.
> 
> Does anyone have any ideas on what else could be the problem? I don't really have another psu or cpu to try but everything was working fine up until a few days ago.
> 
> Thanks again for reading!
> 
> 
> 
> A quick Google search shows code 41 to be a power supply interruption. More here:https://docs.microsoft.com/en-us/windows/client-management/troubleshoot-event-id-41-restart
> 
> I like to use a tool called Blue Screen Viewer as that will help troubleshoot any bsods as it records all parameters that are relevant. It's only useful though if machine stays on long enough to create the min dump file of RAM contents.
> 
> There is one setting in the bios called Power Supply Idle Voltage and you can choose Typical which will prevent the Vcore from dropping below .800 (don't quote me on exact numbers) which some older power supplies can't handle properly. This was a major issue around Ryzen 2000 launch and manifested by pc locking up when idle. I do not believe this is your issue because it would have happened before and if I recall right it resulted it locked up machine requiring a reboot. I only mention it so you can at least try before dropping money on a new PSU
> 
> EDIT: I posted this before I saw your updated post. Without other hardware to swap parts it's really hard to guess which part crapped out on you. There are 2 or 3 people in this forum that had their motherboards just up and die. If I were you I would search back for those posts ,I know 1 was rather recent, and see if any of their symptoms matched yours. Seeing you have a newer RM850 that might have nothing to do with it. Otherwise try a different PSU to see if system will post past the VGA light.
Click to expand...

Thank you for the help. I spoke with microcenter in Cambridge and they said they're willing to exchange it even though i past the return window(only by one day!) so ill see if a new motherboard will help. I really hope it does because that's a 1.5 hour drive for me. 

Does anyone who deals with microcenter often know if they'll test your PC parts at the store? Atleast if itll boot on different motherboard with the same ram and CPU i can deduct those as issues. And narrow it down to the PSU if it doesnt work at home


----------



## Moeiz Nasir

w00dstock said:


> Moeiz Nasir said:
> 
> 
> 
> PSU: Corsair RM850x
> HDDs: 2(2tb/4tb)
> SSD: 512GB 850 Evo Pro
> H100i Cooler 2x fans
> 4 case fans
> 
> I have not done any modifications to the processor. its been left stock with the exception of disabling csm support and enabling xmp profile when it was turning on and POSTing
> 
> Now my issue is that it wont POST anymore. It gets stuck on the VGA led post light. So i cant modify any of the BIOS settings even if i wanted to.
> 
> I removed the cpu and I used QFlash+ to load up a fresh version of bios version F11 and also reset the cmos battery.
> 
> Im not sure if its a defective motherboard, CPU, RAM, or PSU.
> 
> The PSU was being used in my old rig no problem.
> (4690k, 24GB Ram, 2070 super) I actually upgraded from a Corsair CX500M to the RM850x so I brought the power supply over to the new build.
> 
> the random restarts didnt happen until recently. With the first week and half with my new build i was playing witcher 3 at 4k with like 55fps to really stress it and it was no problem.
> 
> When they did start happening it was while i was using Chrome or even idled on the lock screen.
> 
> Now i cant even get the Motherboard to POST.
> 
> ive checked the pins on the processor and they look good. Ive tried a single ram stick in all the DIMM slots and still stuck on the VGA light post code. The ram is getting power atleast cause the rgb part of the ram lights up
> 
> I've taken the motherboard out of the pc and only had the bare essentials plugged in (cpu, gfx, ram, boot drive) and still stuck on the VGA light.
> 
> I also used an old AMD Radeon card that was being used in the family pc that didnt need gpu pin power and had the old blue vga output and that didnt work even though it definitely works cause its currently being used in the family computer.
> 
> Im stuck 😕
> 
> 
> 
> 
> maybe try a different pcie slot ? and try with only one stick of ram but diff. slots
Click to expand...

I tried the 2nd slot and still got a VGA light. never tried the 3rd slot but im assuming same issue.


----------



## pschorr1123

Moeiz Nasir said:


> Thank you for the help. I spoke with microcenter in Cambridge and they said they're willing to exchange it even though i past the return window(only by one day!) so ill see if a new motherboard will help. I really hope it does because that's a 1.5 hour drive for me.
> 
> Does anyone who deals with microcenter often know if they'll test your PC parts at the store? Atleast if itll boot on different motherboard with the same ram and CPU i can deduct those as issues. And narrow it down to the PSU if it doesnt work at home


That's good news and yes Micro Center will have someone test your stuff (after it's paid for) so you can leave knowing every thing works. If I were you I would bring the CPU along so they can test that too so you don't have to drive back in worst case scenario.
MC will just get their money back from vendor so they won't be out anything.

Edit: at least that has been my experience with the Micro Center here in Mayfield Heights, OH


----------



## pschorr1123

To those users facing issues with high DPC latency I found this nice write up posted by @BUFUMAN over in one of the Asus ROG threads.

https://forums.guru3d.com/threads/w...ge-signaled-based-interrupts-msi-tool.378044/


----------



## ManniX-ITA

HeadlessHorse said:


> Nah. Everything is good for me and it's my working machine. I like it fast. But more than fast I like it stable and quiet.
> UPD. Also 1usmus in his article(russian lang.) about memory overclocking said that tRAS = tRCD + tCL. So everything fine.


Yeah, well for horrible latency I meant a couple of nanoseconds more 
It's up to you of course, tweaking lightly the RAM it's safe, does not cost much if anything in thermals and can give a very substantial boost on some workloads.

Yes there are a lot of rules but it depends on the memory IC and the CPU or SOC controller. 
And then the memory, CPU, SOC binning... every setup is different.
Those guides can give you the direction but then it's up to you to drive.

I don't have any penalty going down the "correct" tRAS or tRC but also not either much gain.
If you are stubborn and have time the best is to find the limits yourself; check if there are gains going down or losses going up.
Any value that you can relax without losses it's an occasion to stress down another one that can give you a perf boost.


----------



## ManniX-ITA

pschorr1123 said:


> To those users facing issues with high DPC latency I found this nice write up posted by @BUFUMAN over in one of the Asus ROG threads.
> 
> https://forums.guru3d.com/threads/w...ge-signaled-based-interrupts-msi-tool.378044/


Nice catch, thanks for sharing!
Looking forward to dig more in it...


----------



## Moeiz Nasir

pschorr1123 said:


> Moeiz Nasir said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for the help. I spoke with microcenter in Cambridge and they said they're willing to exchange it even though i past the return window(only by one day!) so ill see if a new motherboard will help. I really hope it does because that's a 1.5 hour drive for me.
> 
> Does anyone who deals with microcenter often know if they'll test your PC parts at the store? Atleast if itll boot on different motherboard with the same ram and CPU i can deduct those as issues. And narrow it down to the PSU if it doesnt work at home
> 
> 
> 
> That's good news and yes Micro Center will have someone test your stuff (after it's paid for) so you can leave knowing every thing works. If I were you I would bring the CPU along so they can test that too so you don't have to drive back in worst case scenario.
> MC will just get their money back from vendor so they won't be out anything.
> 
> Edit: at least that has been my experience with the Micro Center here in Mayfield Heights, OH
Click to expand...

I wish i saw your post before i headed out to microcenter. Bringing my processor would've been a good idea. But anyways i picked up a replacement motherboard and did a test run on the box... still doesnt post 😞 it gets stuck on the same VGA led post light. 

Im all out of ideas, could it be a power supply issue? Processor? I have no clue. 

if anyone else can help thatd be great.

EDIT: Had a friend come over and we confirmed it was a bad processor. We used his 3900x and it booted up no problem. 

Time to start the RMA process 😔


----------



## sygnus21

pschorr1123 said:


> I know what ERP is what I meant was I have never seen it necessary to enable on any other brand of MB to stop aRGB and USB devices from staying powered on while the system is off. Why is all that crap still powered up after system is off anyway? Seems like a waste of electricity.
> 
> I apologize for not making that clear but yeah reading what I wrote you nor any one else would have gotten that.


Yeah, I was only going by what you wrote.... 



> _As for ERP. That is only needed on GB boards (from what I can tell) to solve an issue where some aRGB or USB devices stay lit up even after pc is shut down. Since I sleep in same room as my pc having a bright @$$ed aRGB fan shining like a beacon in the middle of the night was irritating to say the least._


And not everyone knows what ErP is so they would rely on what's posted. ErP has nothing to do with aRGB or lighting effects. Anyway thanks clarifying 

Peace


----------



## pschorr1123

Moeiz Nasir said:


> I wish i saw your post before i headed out to microcenter. Bringing my processor would've been a good idea. But anyways i picked up a replacement motherboard and did a test run on the box... still doesnt post 😞 it gets stuck on the same VGA led post light.
> 
> Im all out of ideas, could it be a power supply issue? Processor? I have no clue.
> 
> if anyone else can help thatd be great.
> 
> EDIT: Had a friend come over and we confirmed it was a bad processor. We used his 3900x and it booted up no problem.
> 
> Time to start the RMA process 😔



Wow, that really sucks. Kinda depressing seeing 2 or 3 people having dead hardware in this forum at the same time. Hopefully you will get your new CPU and be back up and running soon.


----------



## meridius

surprised this link still has f11 bios

https://www.gigabyte.com/uk/Motherboard/X570-AORUS-MASTER-rev-1x/support#support-dl-bios
,
thoguth they would of updated it by now. but by the sounds of it f11 is the better bet,

well got my noctua fan replaced and that one sseems to be better and does not have the hum, got my external UHD 4k Bluray usb3 drive sorted. got a new keyboard to the G915 but have to see how i get one with it as expensive, lol.

I nearly have eveything sorted and tweeked in windows 10 just some other stuff to sort but not much and then its time to sort out the new triple monitor setup and then retire my I5 750 Lynnfield 2.6ghz, 4gb, radeon HD5770 1gb usb2 system, lol a big jump to a 3900x with vega56 usb 3.1 and wifi-6 and all the trimmings.


----------



## ktmrc8

Moeiz Nasir said:


> Hello all!
> 
> Just built a new PC with a 3900x, X570 AORUS Pro WiFi, G Skills Trident Z Neo 32GB Ram 3600(XMP ON) @ CL16 and a RTX 2070 Super
> 
> So for the first week and half(2/29-3/11) everything was working fine and was gaming no problem.
> 
> However last week (3/12) i experienced a random reboot without a blue screen error and then it happened once more friday. I was away for the weekend and I came back today (3/16) and It rebooted again. I checked Event Viewer and got a "Critical Error... computer restarted unexpectedly" with the description "kernel power 41 (63)"
> 
> I restored the bios to factory default settings and disabled XMP and i left the computer to go do something. I come back to a black screen and then noticed the VGA red LED light was on. I did have fast boot on and CSM disabled originally but restored optimized defualt settings.
> 
> So far ive removed all SSD/HDDs, Tried one ram stick in each slot with both ram sticks, did a bios update through QFlash+, and tried a different GPU.
> 
> Still stuck on a black screen with a VGA post light on.
> 
> Does anyone have any ideas on what else could be the problem? I don't really have another psu or cpu to try but everything was working fine up until a few days ago.
> 
> Thanks again for reading!



Interesting. I had a similar issue - occasional blue screens and the Windows Event Viewer shows it as Kernal-Power critical error. Initially, I only looked at the blue screen message and it seemed like the ASUS sound card driver (Xonar Essence STX) was the culprit. But then I saw other error messages - most recently SYSTEM_PTE_MISUSE. The crashes were occuring once a month, then every two weeks or so, then even more frequently. That's when I started checking the Event Viewer log. 

I have 3700X on X570 Elite Wifi and 32GB (2x16) TridentZ 3200CL14 overclocked to 3600CL16 (using Ryzen DRAM Calculator). When I googled "Kernel-Power" I found an article on TomsHardware that suggested first checking the connectors, which I did. That didn't help. Then I swapped out my Seasonic 650W PSU for a new Corsair RM750. That didn't help either. 

The crashes didn't necessarily happen when CPU or GPU was stressed. That made me think it might be memory related, so I went back to XMP settings (3200CL14). No problems since then.

Is your memory also Samsung B-Die? If so, maybe a related issue at 3600CL16.

I know you also had the CPU problem, but maybe the Kernel-Power is a separate issue. Let us know if it happens again with your CPU replacement.


----------



## SamfisherAnD

So I just woke up and my BIOS decide to kill itself or something. Doesn't boot, then after a few tries it boots. Windows loads, desktop loads, then maybe 45 seconds later it crashes, black screen. After a few times of this I opened Task Manager and saw my CPU sitting at 0.5GHz. Quickly opened up HWInfo and saw my CPU at 104c. Went into BIOS, its detecting my CPU at -55c..... so nothing turns on. Pump won't pump so it overheats. Thought maybe a BIOS update might reset it. Nope. Went from 11 to 12e and it still reads my CPU at -55c in BIOS and in EZFan. Any help? My PC is a brick now that won't do anything cos of this bug.


----------



## MeerMusik

Sorry "Air Cooling for Life" Faction here but: Are you sure nothing leaked overnight and shorted something? Was the PC just Shutdown or disconnected from the Power Socket or something similar? And then the usual: Can you test a replacement Pump or another Cooler thing (the thingy that is put on top of the CPU) for example? Again Sorry but I have no real Idea about Watercooling despite having watched a lot of Videos about it 

Good luck with that!


----------



## SamfisherAnD

MeerMusik said:


> Sorry "Air Cooling for Life" Faction here but: Are you sure nothing leaked overnight and shorted something? Was the PC just Shutdown or disconnected from the Power Socket or something similar? And then the usual: Can you test a replacement Pump or another Cooler thing (the thingy that is put on top of the CPU) for example? Again Sorry but I have no real Idea about Watercooling despite having watched a lot of Videos about it
> 
> Good luck with that!


It just magically fixed itself after I opened the side panel to feel whether the pump was working or not. I poked and prodded and everything was tight, then it just started reading the right temperature again. And that would be a motherboard issue not a pump issue as the BIOS was not detecting the CPU temps properly.


----------



## MeerMusik

SamfisherAnD said:


> It just magically fixed itself after I opened the side panel to feel whether the pump was working or not. I poked and prodded and everything was tight, then it just started reading the right temperature again. And that would be a motherboard issue not a pump issue as the BIOS was not detecting the CPU temps properly.


Maybe something came a little loose and you fixed it by poking at it. Eventually someone else can shed some Light on that.


----------



## AllenConstantin

Hi guys, 

New here. I have an Aorus Elite, 64gb DDR4 at 3200mhz and a Ryzen 3900x. I was wondering if anyone uses Easy Tune software from Gigabyte, and if so, what are the best settings for it. In case nobody uses it, any user with the same hardware that would like to share his BIOS? I am very interested in finding a perfect balanced CPU clock because mine sits only at 3.8-3.9Ghz.

I much appreciate it!

Allen


----------



## ManniX-ITA

SamfisherAnD said:


> It just magically fixed itself after I opened the side panel to feel whether the pump was working or not. I poked and prodded and everything was tight, then it just started reading the right temperature again. And that would be a motherboard issue not a pump issue as the BIOS was not detecting the CPU temps properly.


You should try re-seat the CPU water block (or AIO pump, whatever you have on top of it); what you described I've seen it many times when the cooler plate is not tighten enough or asymmetrically.
Follow the rule of screwing half turn in a cross pattern, otherwise the plate will not make perfect contact with the CPU. 
Also don't overdo; needs to be tight but not too much otherwise you'll end up into the same issue.


----------



## ManniX-ITA

AllenConstantin said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> New here. I have an Aorus Elite, 64gb DDR4 at 3200mhz and a Ryzen 3900x. I was wondering if anyone uses Easy Tune software from Gigabyte, and if so, what are the best settings for it. In case nobody uses it, any user with the same hardware that would like to share his BIOS? I am very interested in finding a perfect balanced CPU clock because mine sits only at 3.8-3.9Ghz.
> 
> I much appreciate it!
> 
> Allen


I would use Ryzen Master instead; we almost all remove Easy Tune and all the GB software as quickly as possible 

You can just setup all in Auto in the BIOS and enable PBO in Ryzen Master, should be easy and reliable.


----------



## HeadlessHorse

ManniX-ITA said:


> Yeah, well for horrible latency I meant a couple of nanoseconds more
> It's up to you of course, tweaking lightly the RAM it's safe, does not cost much if anything in thermals and can give a very substantial boost on some workloads.


Few ns would do nothing to give a "very substantial boost on some workloads". It would be at much ~0.1-0.01% in real application "on some workload".
Also, could I see what "right" latency exactly is? In other worlds your screens of aida64 memory bench and main tab of ryzen dram calculator with it's calculated safe values in comparison with current your DRAM timings?


----------



## AllenConstantin

ManniX-ITA said:


> I would use Ryzen Master instead; we almost all remove Easy Tune and all the GB software as quickly as possible
> 
> You can just setup all in Auto in the BIOS and enable PBO in Ryzen Master, should be easy and reliable.


Thanks a lot! Enable PBO in Ryzen Master, as in Creator Mode, Game Mode or the 1,2 Profiles?


----------



## SamfisherAnD

ManniX-ITA said:


> You should try re-seat the CPU water block (or AIO pump, whatever you have on top of it); what you described I've seen it many times when the cooler plate is not tighten enough or asymmetrically.
> Follow the rule of screwing half turn in a cross pattern, otherwise the plate will not make perfect contact with the CPU.
> Also don't overdo; needs to be tight but not too much otherwise you'll end up into the same issue.


It's not the AIO issue since the BIOS itself was unable to pull temps from the CPU sensor. Plus you can't actually overtighten the Cooler Master mounting for AM4.


----------



## pschorr1123

SamfisherAnD said:


> It's not the AIO issue since the BIOS itself was unable to pull temps from the CPU sensor. Plus you can't actually overtighten the Cooler Master mounting for AM4.


Is there any chance you could hit up GB support and let them know the pertinent information so that the bios team can be made aware of any potential bugs/ conflicts with your specific hardware? No one from GB reads these posts any more sine GB Matt left 

The odds of this being a one time only issue for you are very low then again I'm quite pessimistic.


----------



## MeerMusik

Minor Update much earlier as planned (my curiosity got the better of me):
WITHOUT changing ProcODT, Vref, Data + CAD Bus Timings etc., I was able to have another successful 1000+ Percent run with HCI Memtest (Again 16 Instances, each Instance testing 3450 MB) and could tune-down the RAM Settings a little bit to:

tCL: 18 (No change)
tRCDWR: 19 (No change)
tRCDRD: 19 (No change)
tRP: 19 (No change)
tRAS:21 (Down from JEDEC / Auto 58. 21 is the lowest Value I could select. I did not bother trying to Enter any lower Values manually: Lower than tCL 18 is not stable without changing other things anyway)
tRC: 40 (Down from JEDEC / Auto 83)

tRFC is still Default 630. I tested as low as 580 but kept running into Errors between 80+ and 120+ Percent with HCI Memtest.

Voltage is still 1.368 (Manual Set 1.350 + the usual added Voltage by the BIOS).

I tried to lower the Voltage for the RAM a little. But that was not a very thorough Test so far. More like very quick and very dirty:

Manual Set Voltage necessary to have a POST: 1.220 Volt (Crashes at the Windows Boot Logo 2 Seconds in)
Manual Set Voltage to boot into Windows: 1.230 Volt (Cinebench 15 Crashes halfway running through the Test. Cinebench 20 Crashes with an Error Message while preparing the Test. I guess too much Stress laid upon the IMC, as the RAM has not enough Voltage)

I forgot to make a Note but I think something like between 1.260 and 1.280 Volt to not crash Cinebench immediately. No Memtest or similar stability Test at that point!

Next things on the List: Trying out, if I can lower tRFC at all without changing ProcODT etc. Personal guess: Highly unlikely with all 4 DIMM Slots populated and 3200 XMP Certified RAM running at 3600 MT/s.
Also: Try lowering tWRWR, tRDRD etc. a little. But I need to do some more reading before I try that.

And no, I can not just follow the Ryzen DRAM Calculator CJR/DJR and MFR Values. They are not working with my Hynix JJR (J-Die). Or it is a bad combination of Values. AFR untested: I decided to try the fully manual approach now anyway.

No AIDA64 Benchmarks this time. They are nice to see if you have lost or gained Speed on the used Machine but are IMO absolutely useless (aside from Latency, which is still dependent on CPU Frequency but a little less than Memory Read etc.) without setting the CPU to the same fixed Multiplier. Also, my 3600 Values are worse than 3600 fully optimized, so the Results would obviously be lower at the same fixed CPU Frequency.


----------



## pschorr1123

MeerMusik said:


> Minor Update much earlier as planned (my curiosity got the better of me):
> WITHOUT changing ProcODT, Vref, Data + CAD Bus Timings etc., I was able to have another successful 1000+ Percent run with HCI Memtest (Again 16 Instances, each Instance testing 3450 MB) and could tune-down the RAM Settings a little bit to:
> 
> tCL: 18 (No change)
> tRCDWR: 19 (No change)
> tRCDRD: 19 (No change)
> tRP: 19 (No change)
> tRAS:21 (Down from JEDEC / Auto 58. 21 is the lowest Value I could select. I did not bother trying to Enter any lower Values manually: Lower than tCL 18 is not stable without changing other things anyway)
> tRC: 40 (Down from JEDEC / Auto 83)
> 
> tRFC is still Default 630. I tested as low as 580 but kept running into Errors between 80+ and 120+ Percent with HCI Memtest.
> 
> Voltage is still 1.368 (Manual Set 1.350 + the usual added Voltage by the BIOS).
> 
> I tried to lower the Voltage for the RAM a little. But that was not a very thorough Test so far. More like very quick and very dirty:
> 
> Manual Set Voltage necessary to have a POST: 1.220 Volt (Crashes at the Windows Boot Logo 2 Seconds in)
> Manual Set Voltage to boot into Windows: 1.230 Volt (Cinebench 15 Crashes halfway running through the Test. Cinebench 20 Crashes with an Error Message while preparing the Test. I guess too much Stress laid upon the IMC, as the RAM has not enough Voltage)
> 
> I forgot to make a Note but I think something like between 1.260 and 1.280 Volt to not crash Cinebench immediately. No Memtest or similar stability Test at that point!
> 
> Next things on the List: Trying out, if I can lower tRFC at all without changing ProcODT etc. Personal guess: Highly unlikely with all 4 DIMM Slots populated and 3200 XMP Certified RAM running at 3600 MT/s.
> Also: Try lowering tWRWR, tRDRD etc. a little. But I need to do some more reading before I try that.
> 
> And no, I can not just follow the Ryzen DRAM Calculator CJR/DJR and MFR Values. They are not working with my Hynix JJR (J-Die). Or it is a bad combination of Values. AFR untested: I decided to try the fully manual approach now anyway.
> 
> No AIDA64 Benchmarks this time. They are nice to see if you have lost or gained Speed on the used Machine but are IMO absolutely useless (aside from Latency, which is still dependent on CPU Frequency but a little less than Memory Read etc.) without setting the CPU to the same fixed Multiplier. Also, my 3600 Values are worse than 3600 fully optimized, so the Results would obviously be lower at the same fixed CPU Frequency.


Very nice! Yeah, the only way to get better is to just keep doing what you're doing. Remember every silicon sample is different even among the same manufacturer and SKU so individual results will vary.

Keep posting results so other JJR die owners can glean some useful info from your experience.


----------



## ManniX-ITA

HeadlessHorse said:


> Few ns would do nothing to give a "very substantial boost on some workloads". It would be at much ~0.1-0.01% in real application "on some workload".
> Also, could I see what "right" latency exactly is? In other worlds your screens of aida64 memory bench and main tab of ryzen dram calculator with it's calculated safe values in comparison with current your DRAM timings?


The right latency would be 68-69 ns it really depends on your memory, I don't know it. Mine is different, it wouldn't help much.

Don't be fooled by the "few ns", the impact is not linear: if you optimize for latency (opposed to bandwidth) with some specific workloads the boost is substantial.
Best benchmark is Rise of the Tomb Raider: this specific engine is responding extremely well to lower latency, real world example: the first benchmark with XMP settings for my memory 139 fps, with settings optimized 219 fps. I call it a substantial gain and more 
Encoding, compilation? You can save 5-10% of cpu time, over 1h it's a very substantial gain and a lot of money saved.

It's always workload specific: there are games, codecs and compilers which doesn't gain anything with a lower latency. Some others they gain with a higher bandwidth.
In general those types of workload respond better with a lower latency while compression and scientific mostly to bandwidth.
But there's no rule about it.



AllenConstantin said:


> Thanks a lot! Enable PBO in Ryzen Master, as in Creator Mode, Game Mode or the 1,2 Profiles?


Use Profile 1 or 2, I'd avoid the Game and Creator mode. 
I suggest you spend some time reading the Help section and maybe watching some videos on Youtube, there's plenty. 

"AMD Ryzen master is enabled with 4 custom profiles
Creator Mode: Dedicated profile for Non-Gaming configurations with Legacy Compatibility Mode always set to OFF. It also comes with a preset value of Memory Access Mode to Distributed irrespective of current state of system.
Game Mode: Dedicated profile for Gaming configurations with Legacy Compatibility Mode always set to ON and thus Memory Access Mode is always set to Local(or NPS2).
Profile 1 and Profile 2: Profiles enabled with access to all configurations with no preset values or disabled controls."



SamfisherAnD said:


> It's not the AIO issue since the BIOS itself was unable to pull temps from the CPU sensor. Plus you can't actually overtighten the Cooler Master mounting for AM4.


If you are sure about it, don't check then, I would 

You said the first reading was 104 degrees, if I'm not wrong.
Crashes etc would point that it actually went up to that temp.
These thermistors does not require calibration but an excessive temperature will mess it up.

You should consider yourself extremely lucky if this is the case and it's still working.
Very often after a thermal shock they don't come back from afterlife.


----------



## ManniX-ITA

MeerMusik said:


> tRFC is still Default 630. I tested as low as 580 but kept running into Errors between 80+ and 120+ Percent with HCI Memtest.


That seems not very exciting but ok, tRFC it's linked to the IC latency and set speed.
I can go down to 465 at 3600 MHz and 495 at 3800 MHz.

At 580 the latency would be around 320 ns; it's in the range of the Micron E-die.
Maybe you can get some hints from the E-die settings shared around.


----------



## MeerMusik

ManniX-ITA said:


> That seems not very exciting but ok, tRFC it's linked to the IC latency and set speed.
> I can go down to 465 at 3600 MHz and 495 at 3800 MHz.
> 
> At 580 the latency would around 320 ns; it's in the range of the Micron E-die.
> Maybe you can get some hints from the E-die settings shared around.


Yeah I will try 590 to 620 sometime later - just to have a valid starting point. Negative or positive. But again, 3200 running at 3600 with 4 Dual Rank DIMMs: Most likely not without changing ProcODT etc.


----------



## ManniX-ITA

MeerMusik said:


> Yeah I will try 590 to 620 sometime later - just to have a valid starting point. Negative or positive. But again, 3200 running at 3600 with 4 Dual Rank DIMMs: Most likely not without changing ProcODT etc.


Yes, it's already a very good starting point, keep us posted


----------



## AllenConstantin

Use Profile 1 or 2 said:


> Thank you very much! I'll do some research!


----------



## HeadlessHorse

ManniX-ITA said:


> The right latency would be 68-69 ns it really depends on your memory, I don't know it. Mine is different, it wouldn't help much.
> 
> Don't be fooled by the "few ns", the impact is not linear: if you optimize for latency (opposed to bandwidth) with some specific workloads the boost is substantial.
> Best benchmark is Rise of the Tomb Raider: this specific engine is responding extremely well to lower latency, real world example: the first benchmark with XMP settings for my memory 139 fps, with settings optimized 219 fps. I call it a substantial gain and more
> Encoding, compilation? You can save 5-10% of cpu time, over 1h it's a very substantial gain and a lot of money saved.


That was a good joke. At least I want to believe that you yourself think that you told a joke. Because if you are serious than you just don't know what you are talking about. At all.


----------



## ManniX-ITA

HeadlessHorse said:


> That was a good joke. At least I want to believe that you yourself think that you told a joke. Because if you are serious than you just don't know what you are talking about. At all.


Yes it's a joke, I don't know it


----------



## HeadlessHorse

HeadlessHorse said:


> Got a new nasty problem - memory likes go to hell after win10 sleep. Before it works perfectly fine - no error in memtest, but after memtest count a dozens of erros. Someone else can confirm getting same problem?


Update: F12f fixed this bug for me. Now system wakes up without memory errors. 
For now have only best opinion of F12f. Most bugs(memory related) which I had were fixed.


----------



## patryk

Hi

I have a gigabyte aorus master x570 (without changing the bios)
And has a problem with bifuractrion I have 2 x 1080ti
1 slot pcie x8
2 slot pcie x4
And after changing bifuraction from auto to 2 x 8 or setting pcie to gen2 doesn't change this setting?


----------



## Marius A

guys i found my new best settings with pbo working , so on my x570 master bios f11 with amd 3800x on board , i dont use anymore -0.1v negative offset settings on my cpu, now i am using only -0.0.185v , the cpu runs 7-8 degrees hotter during stress tests aida64 and prime95, but all benchmark scores went up with pbo limits settings on manual instead of auto, and here they are ppt = 200 , tdc=90( strange since they say at least 95A but i get way better results with 90), edc=10, cpu vcore llc = high, c states = disabled , cnq=disabled(otherwise the cpu is throttling on light threaded workloads ) and it works incredibly well, all rest unchanged auto oc +200, hyperscalar x10 .


----------



## bluechris

patryk said:


> Hi
> 
> 
> 
> I have a gigabyte aorus master x570 (without changing the bios)
> 
> And has a problem with bifuractrion I have 2 x 1080ti
> 
> 1 slot pcie x8
> 
> 2 slot pcie x4
> 
> And after changing bifuraction from auto to 2 x 8 or setting pcie to gen2 doesn't change this setting?


Bifurcation works only if you put a riser card in 1st pci x16 slot. All this settings in bios are for that slot.
If you have 2x1080ti, you simply put them in 1st and 2nd slot and they both work x8 and leave the bifurcation setting in motherboard to auto.
Just read your motherboard specs in the pci section.


----------



## stasio

X570 AORUS Master BIOS F12c,d,e on TT forum (or click my sig).


----------



## MeerMusik

stasio said:


> X570 AORUS Master BIOS F12c,d,e on TT forum (or click my sig).


Thanks for the Hint! But why so late? Did Gigabyte (or you - no Idea what your Connection to GB is) just forgot to upload it for the Master or were there some serious Bugs holding the Release back?


----------



## Nordwind2000

Marius A said:


> guys i found my new best settings with pbo working , so on my x570 master bios f11 with amd 3800x on board , i dont use anymore negative offset settings on my cpu , they are both on auto vcore and dynamic vcore voltage , the cpu runs 7-8 degrees hotter during stress tests aida64 and prime95, but all benchmark scores went up with pbo limits settings on manual instead of auto, and here they are ppt = 200 , tdc=90( strange since they say at least 95A but i get way better results with 90), edc=10 and it works incredibly well, all rest unchanged autooc +200, hyperscalar x10 .


EDC-Limit by 10 Amps? Really? I will test it... Thx


----------



## MeerMusik

BIOS F12E Aorus Master Quick Test:

1.) Still lagging with CSM disabled
2.) XMP Profile, Level 1 and Voltage are getting applied correctly but still BSOD when starting to boot into Windows
2.)A.) Name for XMP Profile 2 is still not shown aka empty
3.) BIOS had been compiled March 6th. So they either needed more testing or just forgot about the Master

System feels minimum snappier overall. But this is just very very minor and only "feelable" if you know what you are looking for. No difference in a quick AIDA64 Benchmark.

I manually applied the 3600 Settings which I had working flawlessly with F11. HCI Memtest just started.

I will do some more testing over the next 7-21 Days in General (depending on multiple things I cant control 100 percent). After that, I will upload Thaiphoon Burner, Ryzen 2 Timing Checker etc. Screenshots.


----------



## patryk

Hi bluechris

As I wrote above

first gpu is in 1 pcie slot
the second GPU is in the 2nd pcie slot


----------



## ryouiki

MeerMusik said:


> BIOS F12E Aorus Master Quick Test:
> 
> 1.) Still lagging with CSM disabled


Does the workaround from F7B (CTRL+F6) exist in this version at all? It isn't present in F11.


----------



## MeerMusik

ryouiki said:


> Does the workaround from F7B (CTRL+F6) exist in this version at all? It isn't present in F11.


Sorry. This is the first time I heard about that. So no Idea what you are talking about. Also I am currently running HCI Memtest - can not play with the BIOS for a good while.


----------



## ryouiki

MeerMusik said:


> Sorry. This is the first time I heard about that. So no Idea what you are talking about. Also I am currently running HCI Memtest - can not play with the BIOS for a good while.


I think it is mentioned on the 3rd or 4th post in this thread... supposedly F7B had a workaround to the slow CSM by allowing you to press CTRL + F6 and switching to "VGA First" which lowers the resolution of the BIOS but removes the delay.


----------



## MeerMusik

ryouiki said:


> I think it is mentioned on the 3rd or 4th post in this thread... supposedly F7B had a workaround to the slow CSM by allowing you to press CTRL + F6 and switching to "VGA First" which lowers the resolution of the BIOS but removes the delay.


Ah okay. Thanks!


----------



## patryk

Hi


who has working SLI on x570 master here?


----------



## pschorr1123

patryk said:


> Hi bluechris
> 
> As I wrote above
> 
> first gpu is in 1 pcie slot
> the second GPU is in the 2nd pcie slot


Did you try to set the bifurcation back to auto? From what @bluechris posted it only affects the top slot so if you set to back to auto they should both run at x8.

Can you try to verify and post back? Also try to set pcie gen to gen 3. There were issues at launch with some Nvidia and Samsung NVMEs defaulting to gen2 when set to auto. 

I do not have multi GPUs (yet, wanna get an rx560 for linux host to shove Win 10 in VM where it belongs) so I can't verify the settings for you


----------



## RedRumy3

Not sure if posted already but new chipset drivers are out

https://www.amd.com/en/support/chipsets/amd-socket-am4/x570

Revision Number
2.03.12.0657
File Size
50 MB
Release Date
3/19/2020

Just installed and flashed bios F12e


----------



## ManniX-ITA

RedRumy3 said:


> Not sure if posted already but new chipset drivers are out
> 
> https://www.amd.com/en/support/chipsets/amd-socket-am4/x570
> 
> Revision Number
> 2.03.12.0657
> File Size
> 50 MB
> Release Date
> 3/19/2020
> 
> Just installed and flashed bios F12e


Thanks for the tip, didn't notice it.

I have flashed the F12e, configured back my profile and not even did a single boot.
This BIOS was definitely rushed out.

First there's the Thunderbolt options enabled; they should be hidden since I don't have it, mine is first revision.

Second and more important the boot from USB is messed up.
I can't see or select the Windows Boot Manger from the USB stick; selecting the 2nd UEFI partition should boot into it but it doesn't.
Instead is selecting for boot the Ubuntu partition from the Windows Boot Manager.
Didn't want to risk to boot in my main install so I did a roll-back.

Since I had to revert to 100.00 MHz BCLK due to instability I decided to tweak more the 3800 MHz for my RAM.
I was able to go a bit down on tRCDWR from 21 to 19 and lower some other secondary timings.
So far so good, only tested 1200% with Karhu but stable with the main install.


----------



## Moparman

patryk said:


> Hi
> 
> 
> who has working SLI on x570 master here?



I run SLI 1080ti no problem.


----------



## MeerMusik

ManniX-ITA said:


> Thanks for the tip, didn't notice it.
> 
> I have flashed the F12e, configured back my profile and not even did a single boot.
> This BIOS was definitely rushed out.
> ....


Are you sure you flashed F12E? Your attached AIDA64 Screenshot says "F12*A*". Did you roll back a BIOS Profile or from F12E to F12A?


----------



## ManniX-ITA

MeerMusik said:


> Are you sure you flashed F12E? Your attached AIDA64 Screenshot says "F12*A*". Did you roll back a BIOS Profile or from F12E to F12A?


Yes, I didn't even boot once in Windows with F12e


----------



## meridius

RedRumy3 said:


> Not sure if posted already but new chipset drivers are out
> 
> https://www.amd.com/en/support/chipsets/amd-socket-am4/x570
> 
> Revision Number
> 2.03.12.0657
> File Size
> 50 MB
> Release Date
> 3/19/2020
> 
> Just installed and flashed bios F12e


whats new about the chipset driver ?


----------



## MeerMusik

ManniX-ITA said:


> Yes, I didn't even boot once in Windows with F12e


Thanks for the clarification!


----------



## Diablo85

meridius said:


> whats new about the chipset driver ?


not even reddit knows. 
https://old.reddit.com/r/Amd/comments/flibr9/amd_chipset_drivers_31920_version_203120657/

comment suggest there were only 2 changes:
https://old.reddit.com/r/Amd/comments/flibr9/amd_chipset_drivers_31920_version_203120657/fl0mzsb/


----------



## patryk

pschorr1123 said:


> Did you try to set the bifurcation back to auto? From what @bluechris posted it only affects the top slot so if you set to back to auto they should both run at x8.
> 
> Can you try to verify and post back? Also try to set pcie gen to gen 3. There were issues at launch with some Nvidia and Samsung NVMEs defaulting to gen2 when set to auto.
> 
> I do not have multi GPUs (yet, wanna get an rx560 for linux host to shove Win 10 in VM where it belongs) so I can't verify the settings for you



Hi


I set bifuration on auto pcie gen 3 and no changes
bios shows 1slot pcie x8 2slot pcie x4

but I have an interesting situation in the witcher 3
single gpu 4k, low detail, 80-120 fps
sli gpu 4k, low detail, stops at 60fps
(vsync off, fps unlimited) sli bridge is hb


----------



## bluechris

patryk said:


> Hi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I set bifuration on auto pcie gen 3 and no changes
> 
> bios shows 1slot pcie x8 2slot pcie x4
> 
> 
> 
> but I have an interesting situation in the witcher 3
> 
> single gpu 4k, low detail, 80-120 fps
> 
> sli gpu 4k, low detail, stops at 60fps
> 
> (vsync off, fps unlimited) sli bridge is hb


Ok now i see the problem. As i said forget the bifurcation. Now we must understand why the motherboard sets the second slot to x4.

What other cards you have in the system and what cpu?


----------



## patryk

bluechris said:


> Ok now i see the problem. As i said forget the bifurcation. Now we must understand why the motherboard sets the second slot to x4.
> 
> What other cards you have in the system and what cpu?



Hi

i have ryzen 3900x and 2 x msi armor oc 1080ti (https://www.asrock.com/mb/spec/card.asp?Model=SLI_HB_Bridge_2S Card)

Me other setup i7 5930k this same GPU (sli bridge msi hb) and sli work correct


----------



## pschorr1123

patryk said:


> Hi
> 
> 
> I set bifuration on auto pcie gen 3 and no changes
> bios shows 1slot pcie x8 2slot pcie x4
> 
> but I have an interesting situation in the witcher 3
> single gpu 4k, low detail, 80-120 fps
> sli gpu 4k, low detail, stops at 60fps
> (vsync off, fps unlimited) sli bridge is hb



I'm not sure why your 2nd slot is only running at x4. Do you have any other add in cards installed? Only thing I can suggest is to possibly re-seat the 2nd GPU or remove the 1st slot GPU to see if the 2nd slot GPU will run at x8. I saw your picture of the water cooling and know that is going to really suck troubleshooting.

As I mentioned I have no experience running SLI or Crossfire so all I can suggest is troubleshooting steps to see why the 2nd slot is only running at x4.

Sorry, I wish I had a better answer for you.


----------



## ryouiki

Diablo85 said:


> not even reddit knows.
> https://old.reddit.com/r/Amd/comments/flibr9/amd_chipset_drivers_31920_version_203120657/
> 
> comment suggest there were only 2 changes:
> https://old.reddit.com/r/Amd/comments/flibr9/amd_chipset_drivers_31920_version_203120657/fl0mzsb/


The PCI Driver and GPIO driver were updated, everything else is the same.

If you dig into the extraction directory (C:\AMD) there are actual release notes for the GPIO driver:



Code:


The EOI bit is set for bank based on the number of banks present. This change fixed system hang issue on Stoney based systems.

The PCI driver has no information.


----------



## Hyralak

patryk said:


> Hi
> 
> 
> who has working SLI on x570 master here?



I have sli working with MSI 2080ti's


----------



## meridius

ryouiki said:


> The PCI Driver and GPIO driver were updated, everything else is the same.
> 
> If you dig into the extraction directory (C:\AMD) there are actual release notes for the GPIO driver:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> The EOI bit is set for bank based on the number of banks present. This change fixed system hang issue on Stoney based systems.
> 
> The PCI driver has no information.


i prob not touch the new driver at the moment as i herd theres hugh problems with the intstall


----------



## buffalo2102

meridius said:


> i prob not touch the new driver at the moment as i herd theres hugh problems with the intstall



I installed it yesterday with no problems at all.


----------



## ManniX-ITA

buffalo2102 said:


> I installed it yesterday with no problems at all.


The problem AFAIK is only with the installation.
But it's pretty easy to check in device manager and update manually if you stumble on it.

I've also installed the drivers, no issues with installation or else.


----------



## pschorr1123

Hyralak said:


> I have sli working with MSI 2080ti's


Did you run into issues getting both cards to run at pcie X8? His issue is the 2nd slot runs at x4 so if you have run into this and found a work around can you post your results?


----------



## Marius A

Nordwind2000 said:


> EDC-Limit by 10 Amps? Really? I will test it... Thx


ive updated my post , with more settings involved


----------



## pschorr1123

ManniX-ITA said:


> The problem AFAIK is only with the installation.
> But it's pretty easy to check in device manager and update manually if you stumble on it.
> 
> I've also installed the drivers, no issues with installation or else.


Are you performance/ boost clocks still the same as before? Reason I ask is that I have found the chipset driver to have a drastic impact on single core perf/ clocks when I was trying to reproduce results I had back in August when the abba bios dropped. I only tested the chipset drivers from launch through Oct 2019 so newer versions may not have any performance deltas. Maybe the chipset driver versions giving different results is down to the power plans/ power tables, idk. I found a version that gives me semi consistent ST performance scores so I won't update any time soon. Although not as good as when I 1st installed the 1.0.0.3abba bios now I'm on the same bios but after downgrading from a newer one. For the life of me I can't get the 1.5 vcore for ST work loads anymore. Maybe I have a newer SMU version that caps it at 1.48ish.

I was just curious if anyone else noticed any performance changes between chipset drivers like I did. Again it may just have been the 1st few launch drivers as they were horribly rushed.


----------



## Diablo85

meridius said:


> i prob not touch the new driver at the moment as i herd theres hugh problems with the intstall





buffalo2102 said:


> I installed it yesterday with no problems at all.





ManniX-ITA said:


> The problem AFAIK is only with the installation.
> But it's pretty easy to check in device manager and update manually if you stumble on it.
> 
> I've also installed the drivers, no issues with installation or else.


No problems here, but I unchecked everything that didn't get updated in the pack.


----------



## Acertified

meridius said:


> i prob not touch the new driver at the moment as i herd theres hugh problems with the intstall


Installed the complete installation and everything Installed and Worked just fine on our Pro WiFi.


----------



## Hyralak

pschorr1123 said:


> Did you run into issues getting both cards to run at pcie X8? His issue is the 2nd slot runs at x4 so if you have run into this and found a work around can you post your results?



No issues at all, it just worked.


----------



## ManniX-ITA

pschorr1123 said:


> Are you performance/ boost clocks still the same as before? Reason I ask is that I have found the chipset driver to have a drastic impact on single core perf/ clocks when I was trying to reproduce results I had back in August when the abba bios dropped. I only tested the chipset drivers from launch through Oct 2019 so newer versions may not have any performance deltas. Maybe the chipset driver versions giving different results is down to the power plans/ power tables, idk. I found a version that gives me semi consistent ST performance scores so I won't update any time soon. Although not as good as when I 1st installed the 1.0.0.3abba bios now I'm on the same bios but after downgrading from a newer one. For the life of me I can't get the 1.5 vcore for ST work loads anymore. Maybe I have a newer SMU version that caps it at 1.48ish.
> 
> I was just curious if anyone else noticed any performance changes between chipset drivers like I did. Again it may just have been the 1st few launch drivers as they were horribly rushed.


I have to check, I run the benchmarks from a usb stick so I can't really compare 1:1 on the main install.
I didn't upgrade yet the stick.

But I did upgrade HwInfo to 6.24 here on the main and I did notice no core was boosting more than 45x...
It was open for a few minutes so I've assumed it was fine but now I wonder if it's because the new chipset drivers.

Will let you know.


----------



## ManniX-ITA

ManniX-ITA said:


> I have to check, I run the benchmarks from a usb stick so I can't really compare 1:1 on the main install.
> I didn't upgrade yet the stick.
> 
> But I did upgrade HwInfo to 6.24 here on the main and I did notice no core was boosting more than 45x...
> It was open for a few minutes so I've assumed it was fine but now I wonder if it's because the new chipset drivers.
> 
> Will let you know.


No, I just ran some cpu-z benches on the main install with the new drivers; the boost it's still there.
Up to 46x on the best cores and over 46 on the others.
It's probably something else.

I have another info; the sporadic SATA drives corruption I did experienced was due to BIOS F12b.
Better to avoid this version if you are not nvme only.
Since I reverted back to F12a, I never got it again.

I'll try again the LN2 switch with this version, you never know... maybe now it works without stuttering


----------



## pschorr1123

ManniX-ITA said:


> No, I just ran some cpu-z benches on the main install with the new drivers; the boost it's still there.
> Up to 46x on the best cores and over 46 on the others.
> It's probably something else.
> 
> I have another info; the sporadic SATA drives corruption I did experienced was due to BIOS F12b.
> Better to avoid this version if you are not nvme only.
> Since I reverted back to F12a, I never got it again.
> 
> I'll try again the LN2 switch with this version, you never know... maybe now it works without stuttering


Interesting, Yeah i see about 4 cores hit max boost where with the older bios\ AGESA when it had 1.5 vcore, 6 out of 8 cores hit max. Performance wise it's fine and any deltas are not going to be noticed in actual usage outside of benchmarks. 

I thought you stated that the LN2 switch was the cause of your Sata issue. Make sure you have all your data on those drives backed up before messing with it again.


----------



## LiquidHaus

Can anyone guide me to correctly setting up RAID 1 with these boards? Raidxpert2 just will NOT install for me.


----------



## bluechris

pschorr1123 said:


> Did you run into issues getting both cards to run at pcie X8? His issue is the 2nd slot runs at x4 so if you have run into this and found a work around can you post your results?


M8 this is really strange indeed.
Can you take out everything else from the motherboard meaning any extra pci card and nvme disks and just got to bios and see again what it says for the 2 gfx cards?


----------



## bluechris

LiquidHaus said:


> Can anyone guide me to correctly setting up RAID 1 with these boards? Raidxpert2 just will NOT install for me.


Make the raid from bios. I don't remember the exact options but you need i think to have csm enable and in sata or nvme enable raid. After reboot the raid expert will appear in bios. You don't need the windows software.


----------



## patryk

Hyralak said:


> I have sli working with MSI 2080ti's


Hi

And you set pcie auto/bifuration 2x8 (bios show You 1slot pcie x8 and 2slot pcie x8) ?
What performance of these rtx 2080 ti for example in the witcher 3?


----------



## patryk

One more important thing and this is probably the reason
in an earlier compilation, when pulling out a ram with a screwdriver, I damaged two resistors on the GPU right next to the pcie connector
It was repaired and works only sometimes the image on the monitor will disappear for 1-2sec

Admittedly when I was assembling a mini itx computer
I checked it but only for launching and 3D games
and I didn't change pcie settings during the test
because I did not expect a problem on aorus master
eh


----------



## meridius

patryk said:


> One more important thing and this is probably the reason
> in an earlier compilation, when pulling out a ram with a screwdriver, I damaged two resistors on the GPU right next to the pcie connector
> It was repaired and works only sometimes the image on the monitor will disappear for 1-2sec
> 
> Admittedly when I was assembling a mini itx computer
> I checked it but only for launching and 3D games
> and I didn't change pcie settings during the test
> because I did not expect a problem on aorus master
> eh


hang on you pulled out the ram with a screw driver, oh dear


----------



## patryk

I know
If someone is forever unlucky in life
And so it happened this time
I pay dearly for mistakes
The next time the fluid is changed, it will remove the second GPU and I'll send it for repair


----------



## Acertified

patryk said:


> One more important thing and this is probably the reason
> in an earlier compilation, when pulling out a ram with a screwdriver, I damaged two resistors on the GPU right next to the pcie connector
> It was repaired and works only sometimes the image on the monitor will disappear for 1-2sec
> 
> Admittedly when I was assembling a mini itx computer
> I checked it but only for launching and 3D games
> and I didn't change pcie settings during the test
> because I did not expect a problem on aorus master
> eh


LOL.... Really? With a Screwdriver? I have been Repairing and Working on Computers since the 1990's and Never heard of someone removing RAM with a screwdriver.


----------



## 99belle99

Acertified said:


> LOL.... Really? With a Screwdriver? I have been Repairing and Working on Computers since the 1990's and Never heard of someone removing RAM with a screwdriver.


I've often used a screwdriver to get the clip in a PCIe slot though but yea to remove RAM not necessary as you can easily get them with your finger.


----------



## speed_demon

I used to use a long thin screwdriver too but slipped once and gouged my mobo and it made me fail an RMA. And all of the major manufacturers will definitely fail you if they spot even a small nick on one of the motherboard traces.

These "Cuticle sticks" sell for a pack of 10 for $0.99 at any drug store or retailer and they are thin, soft wood so less likely to cause damage. I use these now for getting tricky ram clips & the PCIe clip in that narrow space between my CPU cooler and GFX card back plate. 










They use them like this, so you'll find them near the nail clippers and such.


----------



## ManniX-ITA

pschorr1123 said:


> Interesting, Yeah i see about 4 cores hit max boost where with the older bios\ AGESA when it had 1.5 vcore, 6 out of 8 cores hit max. Performance wise it's fine and any deltas are not going to be noticed in actual usage outside of benchmarks.
> 
> I thought you stated that the LN2 switch was the cause of your Sata issue. Make sure you have all your data on those drives backed up before messing with it again.


Yep I thought it was but the LN2 switch just made it very frequent instead of very sporadic.
Don't remember when I flashed F12b but must have been not much earlier.

Corruption yes but I never lost any data.
Every now and then I got a popup from Windows, hey I need to repair your disk.
Then chkdsk at the next reboot which doesn't need another one; means nothing serious to repair usually.
Did a double check and only the SSD actually had some folders messed up, all Steam installs I could recover.



99belle99 said:


> I've often used a screwdriver to get the clip in a PCIe slot though but yea to remove RAM not necessary as you can easily get them with your finger.


It really depends what's around, I used a screwdriver more than a few times to unlock the clips on the outer side 
I've also destroyed at least once a mainboard this way in the early 90s; I was a kid, assembling dozens of PCs per day, nervous, in a hurry, over-confident...
The first DIMM slots ever were so clunky and stiff you'd need a hammer more than a screwdriver to unlock them.
Today is a luxury, they are soft and just works, the cuticle sticks are a good advice.

I've also thrown away in the bin a not empty cpu tray with still a brand new Pentium 75 inside... too late when we noticed it.
Worst experience ever, trust me, it was more expensive than an average monthly salary at the time.


----------



## ManniX-ITA

Tested again the LN2 switch with F12a; I don't get a POST. Either is switching to the backup BIOS or the settings are reset.
It's the same profile which I used to test it with F12b so seems specific to this version.
The board gets in a loop of debug codes 07..14..15.. guess it's the memory training failing.


----------



## pschorr1123

patryk said:


> Hi
> 
> And you set pcie auto/bifuration 2x8 (bios show You 1slot pcie x8 and 2slot pcie x8) ?
> What performance of these rtx 2080 ti for example in the witcher 3?


Just wanted to mention that your SLI performance metrics are so poor due to the 2nd GPU running at X4. SLI only works (properly) when both cards at x8. When 1 is at X4 you have a 50% reduction in bandwidth.

As for a fixed resistor causing pci issues, idk. Please pull both GPUs out and test individually to see if they both pass benchmarks/ stability tests at the full X16 in the top slot then repeat for 2nd slot to see if both will run at x8. Also as Bluechris mentioned you can pull out all non essential hardware and test again if still having issues when testing above. Unless when you say "fixed" you jury rigged it somehow instead of de-soldering/ soldering a replacement resistor. Do you damage any traces on the pcb? I dabble a bit in soldering myself and those tiny resistors are very tricky to get 100% perfectly on the tiny pads.

Having pcie issues using sli is not unheard of I would just hate to have you assume a replaced resistor is the issue and spend $ sending out to get fixed and have the same issue once the GPU is returned. Only way to know for sure is to test each card and slot independently.

For all we know the MB slot could be defective or the IO die on the CPU as that controls PCIE lanes. If it were me I would want to know for sure my CPU/ MB are in perfect working order.

My brother was in a rush to take the CPU mounting plate of of his i7 920 MB. So he took a screw driver to pry it off, forgetting that it was screwed down, and damaged the traces along the backside of the MB. His board had 6 Dimms and the traces he damaged were for the middle channel. So as long as the board only used the 1st and 3rd memory channels the board ran fine. Yeah, I'm not sure he'll ever live that down. Point is 5h1t happens! Live and learn 

Anyways, keep us posted.


----------



## thedrivingcat

Wanted to update the thread with a success on using an ASUS Essence STX soundcard. Installed in the bottom PCIE16 slot, using BIOS F11 and the UNi drivers it's working flawlessly. No changes to the BIOS, no crashes.


----------



## thedrivingcat

oops, double posted


----------



## ryouiki

I guess the FCLK on my 3900x is just on the borderline of stability. I posted previously how I would occasionally get WHEA errors about "Corrected Machine Error - Bus/Interconnect", and I thought adjusting VSOC had solved this but they are showing up again.

The oddest bit is that I cannot get these to occur under load, only when the system is idle. Sometimes I have to leave the system sitting idle 10+ hours to even see one, sometimes they occur in 1-2 hours.

Adjusting FCLK/MCLK to 1867/1867 has left the logs without any errors for about 3 days now... I am not sure if there are any voltages other then SOC/VDDP/VDDG I can try to play with, or if this chip is just not 100% capable of sustaining 1900 FCLK without error. I've already attempted to push those about as high as I am comfortable with but the problem persists.

Even when it does error, it doesn't impact anything as apparently since it is "Corrected", but I don't consider it stable that way. Anyone have any other ideas?


----------



## ManniX-ITA

ryouiki said:


> I guess the FCLK on my 3900x is just on the borderline of stability. I posted previously how I would occasionally get WHEA errors about "Corrected Machine Error - Bus/Interconnect", and I thought adjusting VSOC had solved this but they are showing up again.
> 
> The oddest bit is that I cannot get these to occur under load, only when the system is idle. Sometimes I have to leave the system sitting idle 10+ hours to even see one, sometimes they occur in 1-2 hours.
> 
> Adjusting FCLK/MCLK to 1867/1867 has left the logs without any errors for about 3 days now... I am not sure if there are any voltages other then SOC/VDDP/VDDG I can try to play with, or if this chip is just not 100% capable of sustaining 1900 FCLK without error. I've already attempted to push those about as high as I am comfortable with but the problem persists.
> 
> Even when it does error, it doesn't impact anything as apparently since it is "Corrected", but I don't consider it stable that way. Anyone have any other ideas?


Did you try with Global C-States disabled?
Would also be worth to check if the RAM is the culprit; set the IF at 1900 and the RAM at a much lower frequency and relaxed timings, not the XMP profile.


----------



## pschorr1123

ryouiki said:


> I guess the FCLK on my 3900x is just on the borderline of stability. I posted previously how I would occasionally get WHEA errors about "Corrected Machine Error - Bus/Interconnect", and I thought adjusting VSOC had solved this but they are showing up again.
> 
> The oddest bit is that I cannot get these to occur under load, only when the system is idle. Sometimes I have to leave the system sitting idle 10+ hours to even see one, sometimes they occur in 1-2 hours.
> 
> Adjusting FCLK/MCLK to 1867/1867 has left the logs without any errors for about 3 days now... I am not sure if there are any voltages other then SOC/VDDP/VDDG I can try to play with, or if this chip is just not 100% capable of sustaining 1900 FCLK without error. I've already attempted to push those about as high as I am comfortable with but the problem persists.
> 
> Even when it does error, it doesn't impact anything as apparently since it is "Corrected", but I don't consider it stable that way. Anyone have any other ideas?


Some one posted in one of the other forums that bumping up the chipset vcore can help with 3800/ 1900 IF stability. I have not been able to confirm myself as I only run 3600/ 1800. When I tried playing around with 3733/ 1866 I had an issue or bug where the bclk adjusted itself to 107. I'm just lucky that I didn't corrupt any data on my NVME/ ssds. Not sure how that would happen as I never mess with bclk. Needless to say, I was thoroughly disgusted.

Anyway, it's worth a shot let me know if it helps you.


----------



## ManniX-ITA

ManniX-ITA said:


> Did you try with Global C-States disabled?
> Would also be worth to check if the RAM is the culprit; set the IF at 1900 and the RAM at a much lower frequency and relaxed timings, not the XMP profile.


Also which BIOS versions did you tried with?
So far the most stable and "bug free" for me it's F12a.

What about the SOC LLC setting? Did you try with Low or Medium while lowering the voltage?
With lower SOC voltage you can also try lowering the VDDP/VDDG, it can improve reliability for IF and RAM.
I found the SOC voltage set to Normal plus offset seems more stable than a fixed value.


----------



## ryouiki

pschorr1123 said:


> Some one posted in one of the other forums that bumping up the chipset vcore can help with 3800/ 1900 IF stability.


It isn't clear to me, these are the PM_* values in the BIOS?



ManniX-ITA said:


> Also which BIOS versions did you tried with?
> So far the most stable and "bug free" for me it's F12a.
> 
> What about the SOC LLC setting? Did you try with Low or Medium while lowering the voltage?
> With lower SOC voltage you can also try lowering the VDDP/VDDG, it can improve reliability for IF and RAM.


I've only every used F11, still waiting for an "official" F12 release. I tried a number of various settings for SOC (Fixed 1.1, Offset, etc.) + SOC LLC without much luck, though this is incredibly difficult to test because it can take so long for one of these errors to show up in the Windows event log. The only thing I can say for sure is lowering VDDG below about 1000mv @ 1800 FCLK will result in actual crashing.

As far as the memory it is using custom timings (baseline from DRAM calculator)... which has passed multiple runs of Karhu running 12+ hours or more... since memory testing keeps the system at least lightly loaded the WHEA errors have never appeared while it is running.


----------



## pschorr1123

ryouiki said:


> It isn't clear to me, these are the PM_* values in the BIOS?
> 
> 
> 
> I've only every used F11, still waiting for an "official" F12 release. I tried a number of various settings for SOC (Fixed 1.1, Offset, etc.) + SOC LLC without much luck, though this is incredibly difficult to test because it can take so long for one of these errors to show up in the Windows event log. The only thing I can say for sure is lowering VDDG below about 1000mv @ 1800 FCLK will result in actual crashing.
> 
> As far as the memory it is using custom timings (baseline from DRAM calculator)... which has passed multiple runs of Karhu running 12+ hours or more... since memory testing keeps the system at least lightly loaded the WHEA errors have never appeared while it is running.


PM or promotory refers to chipset. I'll poke around for the OP and link if I come across it. I recall him posting as a tip to help with instability running 3800/ 1900IF as from what I have seen not all samples can do 1900 IF and be 100% stable


----------



## BLKKROW

I apologize if this has been answered, but I am using the Aorus X570 Pro-Wifi, and am having some fan problems. I have one fan that ramps up to 1400 RPM, while the others stay at 900 RPM. This change in RPM is sudden and unpredictable. 

I thought it was an old beta BIOS that I had, so I just upgraded to Bios 10D, and have tweaked with SmartFan settings several times with no luck. Is this a common thing?


----------



## Acertified

BLKKROW said:


> I apologize if this has been answered, but I am using the Aorus X570 Pro-Wifi, and am having some fan problems. I have one fan that ramps up to 1400 RPM, while the others stay at 900 RPM. This change in RPM is sudden and unpredictable.
> 
> I thought it was an old beta BIOS that I had, so I just upgraded to Bios 10D, and have tweaked with SmartFan settings several times with no luck. Is this a common thing?


Why did you update to 10 and Not the most recent BIOS version 12e or even 11? Just curious.


----------



## BLKKROW

Acertified said:


> Why did you update to 10 and Not the most recent BIOS version 12e or even 11? Just curious.


https://www.overclock.net/forum/11-...te-x570-aorus-owners-thread.html#post28023210

That was the latest BIOS on the list, I can update to a newer BIOS, I was just in a rush earlier today.


----------



## Hyralak

patryk said:


> Hi
> 
> And you set pcie auto/bifuration 2x8 (bios show You 1slot pcie x8 and 2slot pcie x8) ?
> What performance of these rtx 2080 ti for example in the witcher 3?



Mine is set to auto. I have not played the witcher 3 with the setup. It pumps out high frames on titles that can use SLI. Control gives them a work out on ultra settings.


----------



## patryk

Hi

I ordered another used MSI ARMOR OC 1080 TI because one of my GPUs that was repaired is not working properly and for this the motherboard set it to GPU pcie x4
If I break the loop I will test the repaired GPU in 1 slot pcie and how the motherboard will set pcie x4 will be the problem solved
and I bought the GPU for 1690 PLN


----------



## patryk

And I have a question 
I do not know the Ryzen platform on the part of OC
can anyone help me with this

I did some performance tests for ryzen 3900x (turbo ~4.2 ghz during in test)
OCCT 5.5.5 avg temp 63c
Prime 95 avg temp 62c

(water temp 32c home 26c)

Temperatures are good for this CPU I can try some OC


----------



## ManniX-ITA

ryouiki said:


> It isn't clear to me, these are the PM_* values in the BIOS?
> 
> 
> 
> I've only every used F11, still waiting for an "official" F12 release. I tried a number of various settings for SOC (Fixed 1.1, Offset, etc.) + SOC LLC without much luck, though this is incredibly difficult to test because it can take so long for one of these errors to show up in the Windows event log. The only thing I can say for sure is lowering VDDG below about 1000mv @ 1800 FCLK will result in actual crashing.
> 
> As far as the memory it is using custom timings (baseline from DRAM calculator)... which has passed multiple runs of Karhu running 12+ hours or more... since memory testing keeps the system at least lightly loaded the WHEA errors have never appeared while it is running.


I'd give a try to F12a; I used F11 for quite a lot and at least for me it's more reliable.

On my setup if lowering VDDG below 1000 causes a crash, the issue is somewhere else.
I was able to keep VDDP/VDDG at 1000/1050 with 1800 FCLK; had to up the SOC voltage to keep reproducible scores in benchmarks.
Wasn't fully satisfied; the system is usually butter smooth and I could notice very sporadically a glitch or micro stuttering.

Now that I switched to 1900 FCLK after a little while I started having stability issues; much more often and increasing.
Not WHEA errors, for me is voltage drop on the USB ports causing device resets and in some cases crashes or reboots.

As always since the beginning, to get stability I have to find the right settings for VDDP/VDDG at 900/950.
It's recommended by 1usmus to get better IF stability and RAM overclock and he's right, at least for me.
Anything above these voltages will end up sooner or later in stability issues.

Now after 3 days of painful trials and errors seems I found the right settings.
But they are linked to a proper CPU vCore voltage; a little bit too much or to less and it's not going to work.
I'm also using the EDC at 1 bug turbo boost so it's even more challenging.

My settings are below in the BIOS screenshots; CPU LLC & current protection, SOC LLC, SOC vCore and its offset.
Give it a try maybe it can be helpful also with your setup.

Set the VDDP/VDDG on the XFR menu and leave it Auto on the CBS menu.

For system stability indeed Karhu doesn't help, not even benchmarks.
I can pass a 14000% test but yet the system wouldn't be stable.

As a quick check to verify stability I use CPU-z bench.
But you have to do it this way:

1) Open Task Manager and check nothing else is eating CPU; especially Windows Defender, Updates, Telemetry etc. Close everything else, not even HWinfo running.
2) Close Task Manager and start CPU-z
3) Run the benchmark
4) The score should be consistent; meaning should not have big drops while running. eg: starts at 5950 and goes down to 5920 is fine; bad if goes down to 5800, even if then goes again up to 5900 and more. No big drops.
5) Wait 3-5 seconds, not less, not more
6) Run again; the 2nd bench could drop values but it's pretty normal, excellent if it's not dropping
7) Wait 3-5 seconds, not less, not more
8) Repeat and it should be as 4)
9) Repeat 7) and 8), runs should be consistent

Best way to test stability is gaming with some medium to high workload; something too heavy will not trigger that easy instability.


----------



## ManniX-ITA

patryk said:


> And I have a question
> I do not know the Ryzen platform on the part of OC
> can anyone help me with this
> 
> I did some performance tests for ryzen 3900x (turbo ~4.2 ghz during in test)
> OCCT 5.5.5 avg temp 63c
> Prime 95 avg temp 62c
> 
> (water temp 32c home 26c)
> 
> Temperatures are good for this CPU I can try some OC


With these temps if you want to live dangerously you could try the EDC at 1 bug:

https://www.overclock.net/forum/13-amd-general/1741052-edc-1-pbo-turbo-boost.html

At least the effort it's worth


----------



## chucky27

BLKKROW said:


> I apologize if this has been answered, but I am using the Aorus X570 Pro-Wifi, and am having some fan problems. I have one fan that ramps up to 1400 RPM, while the others stay at 900 RPM. This change in RPM is sudden and unpredictable.
> 
> I thought it was an old beta BIOS that I had, so I just upgraded to Bios 10D, and have tweaked with SmartFan settings several times with no luck. Is this a common thing?


This is kind of a known issue, though doesn't happen to everyone. I've reported it to Gigabyte, but they were not able to reproduce. It used to happen for me on SYS_FAN4 that is managed by the secondary controller (CPU, SYS_1-2 are on main controller and work just fine). Disabling ErP fixed it for me, but YMMV. Running Aorus X570 Pro (non Wifi model), stuck fan was Noctua A12x25 on SYS_4. What connector is your problematic fan attached to?


----------



## BLKKROW

chucky27 said:


> This is kind of a known issue, though doesn't happen to everyone. I've reported it to Gigabyte, but they were not able to reproduce. It used to happen for me on SYS_FAN4 that is managed by the secondary controller (CPU, SYS_1-2 are on main controller and work just fine). Disabling ErP fixed it for me, but YMMV. Running Aorus X570 Pro (non Wifi model), stuck fan was Noctua A12x25 on SYS_4. What connector is your problematic fan attached to?


According to HWInfo, its System 5 pump. Right now, I have two intake fans (Fractal), two exhaust fans (Corsair) and the fan on my Heat sink (Noctua). The mistake may be me installing the fan on a pump pin?

The fan that is randomly jumping up and down in RPM, is a fractal fan, with no adapters, just plugged straight into the motherboard.


----------



## ryouiki

ManniX-ITA said:


> I'd give a try to F12a; I used F11 for quite a lot and at least for me it's more reliable.
> 
> ... snip ...
> 
> Best way to test stability is gaming with some medium to high workload; something too heavy will not trigger that easy instability.


I'll probably wait until F12 official for now. I tried raising PM_* voltages but no change, WHEA error will still come after some undetermined amount of time. Strangely I did notice that power plan seems to impact this... if I use a more aggressive plan like 1usmus, then it seems much less likely to happen.

My suspicion is that there is some power saving going on when system is idle that triggers WHEA error... the one thing I haven't tried is the option in the CBS -> XFR menu that disables the SOC from doing any power saving... I may try that later this weekend.

Otherwise RAM tests all pass, I can run any type of benchmark/games for 10+ hours and never see an issue... as long as I don't let system sit in Windows idle for extended amount of time. Ex. yesterday I played Doom Eternal for like 5-6 hours... exit game, go to other room and come back and WHEA error has triggered while sitting at Desktop.

None of this occurs if I just lower FCLK to 1867.


----------



## Waltc

*3900X recently installed--sudden cold-boot failure...!.*

OK, this post I'll keep brief and just highlight the main events...it may help someone with this problem, hopefully!


Last week I bought a 3900X to replace my 3600X, from AMZN, because of an $80 reduction in the pricing (down to $419). As you know, the 3900X comes standard with the Wraith Prism, a cooler with three separate LEDs onboard--the importance of which I'll get to below. (BTW, the Prism is far better than the Spire that came with the 3600X--much quieter and cools better, etc. I was surprised at the major difference!) 

*Immediately upon installation, the system ran like a top for the remainder of the day--no troubles at all.

*However, the next morning at the initial cold-boot of the day (comp is on from ~9:00 am-11:00 pm, daily, including 2-4 hours of gaming daily), suddenly, first time ever, I got a black screen with large-font white text denoting an error condition described as being "unable to find a boot drive", basically. It's the exact message you'd see if your boot-drive partition suddenly failed! IE, it's something you don't want to see, ever. Subsequent three-finger salute reboots and/or hardware resets brought up the very same error message and result.

*Making a long story much shorter, it turned out *not *to have anything to do with the boot drive! Thankfully. After a lot of research/time spent, it seemed that whatever the cause, that _only on cold boots_, the CMOS battery was being drained, and what was happening was that my system was _booting with the default bios settings _instead of the ones I'd saved, because the saved bios settings were _dumped _on cold boot--by the CMOS battery being discharged enough--during a cold boot--to cause that situation. My default bios settings called for *CSM Enabled* to support a Win10_ legacy_-formatted Win10 installation, but my Win10 boot drive was _formatted_ _and installed_ for UEFI, secure-boot, and with *CSM Disabled*! Which explains the no-boot drive error message neatly.

**Solution*: I started thinking about what was different between the 3900X Wraith Prism install and the former 3600X Wraith Spire installation. The one clear difference that might _possibly _have affected the system electrically on cold boot was that the 3900X Wraith Prism cooler ships with all three LEDs on the cooler, the logo, the rim, and fan LEDs, turned ON by default. In order to turn them off you use the included USB connector, and download the appropriate control software from Cooler Master and run it to configure the cooler LEDs, which I hadn't bothered to do yet, of course, because I'd never had to solve a cold boot problem like this one! _After turning off all three LEDs on the cooler, it's been four days now with four cold boots running as expected and the problem has completely disappeared! System is booting just like it did in cold boots with the LED-less Wraith Spire and the 3600X! _Strange and bizarre!...

I rank this one as probably the strangest problem I've run across--linking the CPU cooler to a _cold_-boot failure problem has certainly not occurred to me before--except maybe in the odd case of a CPU cooler improperly forced on, etc. Although I am in no hurry to try it, I feel sure that if I tested my theory and turned the LEDs back on (I am not an LED person btw) that the cold boots would begin failing again, in the same way. Of course, warm boots, when the system always has time to recharge the battery to the extent required, present no problem with the LED's all ON.

I only wish I could have solved this one in the time it takes to read this post!... (BTW, the 3900X is a fantastic CPU, imo! It's literally 2x as fast--sometimes a bit more--than what I saw with the 3600X--the linear performance improvement is very nice and it's real! If you are looking for a cpu that is only slightly slower in most situations than a 3950X, but costs ~half as much--(@ $418)--the 3900X is the ticket!)


----------



## pschorr1123

Waltc said:


> OK, this post I'll keep brief and just highlight the main events...it may help someone with this problem, hopefully!
> 
> 
> Last week I bought a 3900X to replace my 3600X, from AMZN, because of an $80 reduction in the pricing (down to $419). As you know, the 3900X comes standard with the Wraith Prism, a cooler with three separate LEDs onboard--the importance of which I'll get to below. (BTW, the Prism is far better than the Spire that came with the 3600X--much quieter and cools better, etc. I was surprised at the major difference!)
> 
> *Immediately upon installation, the system ran like a top for the remainder of the day--no troubles at all.
> 
> *However, the next morning at the initial cold-boot of the day (comp is on from ~9:00 am-11:00 pm, daily, including 2-4 hours of gaming daily), suddenly, first time ever, I got a black screen with large-font white text denoting an error condition described as being "unable to find a boot drive", basically. It's the exact message you'd see if your boot-drive partition suddenly failed! IE, it's something you don't want to see, ever. Subsequent three-finger salute reboots and/or hardware resets brought up the very same error message and result.
> 
> *Making a long story much shorter, it turned out *not *to have anything to do with the boot drive! Thankfully. After a lot of research/time spent, it seemed that whatever the cause, that _only on cold boots_, the CMOS battery was being drained, and what was happening was that my system was _booting with the default bios settings _instead of the ones I'd saved, because the saved bios settings were _dumped _on cold boot--by the CMOS battery being discharged enough--during a cold boot--to cause that situation. My default bios settings called for *CSM Enabled* to support a Win10_ legacy_-formatted Win10 installation, but my Win10 boot drive was _formatted_ _and installed_ for UEFI, secure-boot, and with *CSM Disabled*! Which explains the no-boot drive error message neatly.
> 
> **Solution*: I started thinking about what was different between the 3900X Wraith Prism install and the former 3600X Wraith Spire installation. The one clear difference that might _possibly _have affected the system electrically on cold boot was that the 3900X Wraith Prism cooler ships with all three LEDs on the cooler, the logo, the rim, and fan LEDs, turned ON by default. In order to turn them off you use the included USB connector, and download the appropriate control software from Cooler Master and run it to configure the cooler LEDs, which I hadn't bothered to do yet, of course, because I'd never had to solve a cold boot problem like this one! _After turning off all three LEDs on the cooler, it's been four days now with four cold boots running as expected and the problem has completely disappeared! System is booting just like it did in cold boots with the LED-less Wraith Spire and the 3600X! _Strange and bizarre!...
> 
> I rank this one as probably the strangest problem I've run across--linking the CPU cooler to a _cold_-boot failure problem has certainly not occurred to me before--except maybe in the odd case of a CPU cooler improperly forced on, etc. Although I am in no hurry to try it, I feel sure that if I tested my theory and turned the LEDs back on (I am not an LED person btw) that the cold boots would begin failing again, in the same way. Of course, warm boots, when the system always has time to recharge the battery to the extent required, present no problem with the LED's all ON.
> 
> I only wish I could have solved this one in the time it takes to read this post!... (BTW, the 3900X is a fantastic CPU, imo! It's literally 2x as fast--sometimes a bit more--than what I saw with the 3600X--the linear performance improvement is very nice and it's real! If you are looking for a cpu that is only slightly slower in most situations than a 3950X, but costs ~half as much--(@ $418)--the 3900X is the ticket!)


Very interesting, I'm curious would enabling ERP help the situation?

I've had my eye on that 3900X myself since the price has dropped. Do you notice it being noticeably hotter than your 3600 since it has a 105 watt TDP?

Have fun benching your 3900X


----------



## Elrick

pschorr1123 said:


> Do you notice it being noticeably hotter than your 3600 since it has a 105 watt TDP?



YES indeed, maybe because it has an extra 6 cores bolted into it's design. Making it two 3600s attached to a single cpu socket ; )


----------



## ManniX-ITA

Waltc said:


> OK, this post I'll keep brief and just highlight the main events...it may help someone with this problem, hopefully!
> 
> ...
> 
> **Solution*: I started thinking about what was different between the 3900X Wraith Prism install and the former 3600X Wraith Spire installation. The one clear difference that might _possibly _have affected the system electrically on cold boot was that the 3900X Wraith Prism cooler ships with all three LEDs on the cooler, the logo, the rim, and fan LEDs, turned ON by default. In order to turn them off you use the included USB connector, and download the appropriate control software from Cooler Master and run it to configure the cooler LEDs, which I hadn't bothered to do yet, of course, because I'd never had to solve a cold boot problem like this one! _After turning off all three LEDs on the cooler, it's been four days now with four cold boots running as expected and the problem has completely disappeared! System is booting just like it did in cold boots with the LED-less Wraith Spire and the 3600X! _Strange and bizarre!...
> 
> ...


So the solution was to keep the USB cable for the LEDs plugged in on the mainboard but disable them via software?
What about the RGB cable instead of the USB? Does it trigger too the cold boot issue?


----------



## ManniX-ITA

Elrick said:


> YES indeed, maybe because it has an extra 6 cores bolted into it's design. Making it two 3600s attached to a single cpu socket ; )


He probably knows very well about the double core count 
Guess the question would be relative to the upgraded cooler and the double core count, how well heat is managed versus the 3600 with the older cooler.


----------



## rastaviper

I search for the F12A bios for the x570 Elite.
Can't find older bioses at the tt forum.
Can someone help?

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


----------



## pschorr1123

Elrick said:


> YES indeed, maybe because it has an extra 6 cores bolted into it's design. Making it two 3600s attached to a single cpu socket ; )


Yeah I know the core count, I was just curious if he noticed it running much hotter vs his 3600 even though they have different coolers. I have read some people complaining about the Wraith Prism being worthless for the 3900x so I was wondering if it ran in the mid 80s while gaming or something. I tend not to make my thoughts clear when put to written form so I apologize for not being more concise.


----------



## Waltc

pschorr1123 said:


> Very interesting, I'm curious would enabling ERP help the situation?
> 
> I've had my eye on that 3900X myself since the price has dropped. Do you notice it being noticeably hotter than your 3600 since it has a 105 watt TDP?
> 
> Have fun benching your 3900X



Not much difference in temps--but then again the Prism cooler is much better... It's fun--glad I bought it! Idles in the 35C-45C zone, under load, usually around 65C-70C Max.


----------



## Mastakony

pschorr1123 said:


> Very interesting, I'm curious would enabling ERP help the situation?
> 
> 
> 
> I've had my eye on that 3900X myself since the price has dropped. Do you notice it being noticeably hotter than your 3600 since it has a 105 watt TDP?
> 
> 
> 
> Have fun benching your 3900X


Same temps if you use the rad (TDP) they ask you to use...
65w for 3600
105w for 3900x
If you use an AIO you'll have way more perfs 

Envoyé de mon POCO F1 en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Waltc

ManniX-ITA said:


> So the solution was to keep the USB cable for the LEDs plugged in on the mainboard but disable them via software?
> What about the RGB cable instead of the USB? Does it trigger too the cold boot issue?



I only had to plug in the USB cable from the cooler in order to turn off the three LED's, using the Cooler Master software. I would imagine that if I removed the USB cable that they would stay off, just as they stayed on before I used the cable & software to turn them off. I probably should simply unplug the cable since I'm not going to turn them on... The RGB cable only is required to sync the cooler RGB with the the System Fusion RGB, but I won't plug it in because I don't run Fusion or any other RGB lighting.


The cold boot came into play because only at that time did the Prism LED's suck up enough power from the CMOS battery to cause the saved bios settings to get dumped with the default bios settings used instead--at least, that's the working theory... Anyway--it works, and I'm still cold-booting without a hitch, I'm glad to say...


----------



## pschorr1123

Waltc said:


> I only had to plug in the USB cable from the cooler in order to turn off the three LED's, using the Cooler Master software. I would imagine that if I removed the USB cable that they would stay off, just as they stayed on before I used the cable & software to turn them off. I probably should simply unplug the cable since I'm not going to turn them on... The RGB cable only is required to sync the cooler RGB with the the System Fusion RGB, but I won't plug it in because I don't run Fusion or any other RGB lighting.
> 
> 
> The cold boot came into play because only at that time did the Prism LED's suck up enough power from the CMOS battery to cause the saved bios settings to get dumped with the default bios settings used instead--at least, that's the working theory... Anyway--it works, and I'm still cold-booting without a hitch, I'm glad to say...


I wonder if the couple other users in this thread that reported having a dead cmos battery that was causing their boot issues was really down to the cooler leds sucking down power when system is off. 

Very weird issue to say the least. Do you think enabling the ERP setting would help at all?


----------



## ManniX-ITA

pschorr1123 said:


> I wonder if the couple other users in this thread that reported having a dead cmos battery that was causing their boot issues was really down to the cooler leds sucking down power when system is off.
> 
> Very weird issue to say the least. Do you think enabling the ERP setting would help at all?


It's very interesting because I would have expected a battery drain from the internal RGB header... but the USB?
The problem could be not only limited to the LEDs but possibly to anything connected inside or outside.


----------



## buffalo2102

rastaviper said:


> I search for the F12A bios for the x570 Elite.
> Can't find older bioses at the tt forum.
> Can someone help?
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk



I don't recall seeing a F12a. I've got F12b and F12c?


----------



## Elrick

Waltc said:


> Not much difference in temps--but then again the Prism cooler is much better... It's fun--glad I bought it! Idles in the 35C-45C zone, under load, usually around 65C-70C Max.



Excellent core temps :thumb: .

This Prism Cooler has certainly worked for you here because it has far better temps than my 3800x with an old Thermalright HR-02 setup.


----------



## pschorr1123

buffalo2102 said:


> I don't recall seeing a F12a. I've got F12b and F12c?


I looked in my DL folder and have a f12a that I named beta. It was downloaded 1-20-2020 and I don't recall where it came from but I usually name the folder to remind me of origin (tt, beta, or official), so I believe it may be one of the last bios version GB Matt hooked us up with. Perhaps some one else can confirm

I only have the Master version though, so I wouldn't be able to hook you up with it.


----------



## nangu

Waltc said:


> I only had to plug in the USB cable from the cooler in order to turn off the three LED's, using the Cooler Master software. I would imagine that if I removed the USB cable that they would stay off, just as they stayed on before I used the cable & software to turn them off. I probably should simply unplug the cable since I'm not going to turn them on... The RGB cable only is required to sync the cooler RGB with the the System Fusion RGB, but I won't plug it in because I don't run Fusion or any other RGB lighting.
> 
> 
> The cold boot came into play because only at that time did the Prism LED's suck up enough power from the CMOS battery to cause the saved bios settings to get dumped with the default bios settings used instead--at least, that's the working theory... Anyway--it works, and I'm still cold-booting without a hitch, I'm glad to say...


I always tought RGB was powered from the PSU when the motherboard is swtched off (aka idle power), not the cmos battery, regardless if it's usb powered or not. To me, it's a nonsense if GB designed it this way. Also, cmos battery is 3v, rgb is how much? 5v?

I'm shocked really if that's the real issue.


----------



## bluechris

nangu said:


> I always tought RGB was powered from the PSU when the motherboard is swtched off (aka idle power), not the cmos battery, regardless if it's usb powered or not. To me, it's a nonsense if GB designed it this way. Also, cmos battery is 3v, rgb is how much? 5v?
> 
> 
> 
> I'm shocked really if that's the real issue.


If indeed this is the issue then it's a Gigabyte design flaw in the power delivery.
Nothing and i mean nothing has anything to do with the battery circuit except the cmos itself.
I suspect a flaw in the ground of the motherboard but im sceptical of this really.


----------



## ryouiki

pschorr1123 said:


> I looked in my DL folder and have a f12a that I named beta. It was downloaded 1-20-2020 and I don't recall where it came from but I usually name the folder to remind me of origin (tt, beta, or official), so I believe it may be one of the last bios version GB Matt hooked us up with. Perhaps some one else can confirm
> 
> I only have the Master version though, so I wouldn't be able to hook you up with it.


F12A was on TT forums at some point, but the links have been removed.


----------



## rastaviper

buffalo2102 said:


> I don't recall seeing a F12a. I've got F12b and F12c?


Thanks.
I thought I have seen it somewhere else.

Anyway flashed F12f which is the latest official.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


----------



## hotripper

That would be a strange issue if it were the cmos battery. in previous post he mentioned the battery was being charged by the MB? I thought it was a plain ol non rechargeable battery.?


----------



## bluechris

hotripper said:


> That would be a strange issue if it were the cmos battery. in previous post he mentioned the battery was being charged by the MB? I thought it was a plain ol non rechargeable battery.?


No, that batteries are not rechargable.


----------



## MeerMusik

Hi. Very strange thing I ran into:

When DISABLING Core Performance Boost, the Cores are staying at 3500 MHz flat and are not idling down. This is with Beta Bios F12E. I have not tried this with any other Bios Version. Has anyone seen a similar Behavior on any Bios Version before? I mean, Core Performance Boost is supposed to, well, boost them, not from preventing the Cores from Idling down. Or did I miss something?

And yes, Cool and Quiet etc. are Enabled.
Thanks


----------



## PopReference

MeerMusik said:


> Hi. Very strange thing I ran into:
> 
> When DISABLING Core Performance Boost, the Cores are staying at 3500 MHz flat and are not idling down. This is with Beta Bios F12E. I have not tried this with any other Bios Version. Has anyone seen a similar Behavior on any Bios Version before? I mean, Core Performance Boost is supposed to, well, boost them, not from preventing the Cores from Idling down. Or did I miss something?
> 
> And yes, Cool and Quiet etc. are Enabled.
> Thanks


yeah there's no reason to disable Core Performance Boost unless you're manually OC because the clocks will stay at base other wise.


----------



## bl1tzk1213g

I have x570i and 3950x. How do you set up the best PBO + undervolt?


----------



## dansi

bl1tzk1213g said:


> I have x570i and 3950x. How do you set up the best PBO + undervolt?


Try my suggestions here 

https://www.overclock.net/forum/10-...should-undervolt-your-ryzen-3000-part-ii.html


----------



## egandt

*6TB Ironwolf, fails when connected to MB, but works from USB drive enclosure*

I have a 6TB Ironwolf drive, it is in a USB3.0 enclosure and it is working fine, I even did a full format (not quick, to surface test), it works and MD5's for files written match the source, but the same drive attached to the MB does not, I've tried 2 different power connections and 2 different SATA cables I always get the same error IO failure. Now I've had my share of bad drives even these (I have about 16 in total), yet I've never seen one not work on a SATA cable, but work fine in an enclosure. In fact I have 2 of these MB's and the other one has teh same drive attached no issues, only this drive seems to have problems. 

Normally I'd simply mail it in but given the current mess, I'm attempting to figure out why a drive which is good and works in an enclosure can not when attached directly to the MB?

Thanks,
ERIC


----------



## bigcid10

egandt said:


> I have a 6TB Ironwolf drive, it is in a USB3.0 enclosure and it is working fine, I even did a full format (not quick, to surface test), it works and MD5's for files written match the source, but the same drive attached to the MB does not, I've tried 2 different power connections and 2 different SATA cables I always get the same error IO failure. Now I've had my share of bad drives even these (I have about 16 in total), yet I've never seen one not work on a SATA cable, but work fine in an enclosure. In fact I have 2 of these MB's and the other one has teh same drive attached no issues, only this drive seems to have problems.
> 
> Normally I'd simply mail it in but given the current mess, I'm attempting to figure out why a drive which is good and works in an enclosure can not when attached directly to the MB?
> 
> Thanks,
> ERIC


Is your baseclock 100MHz ?
it needs to be at 100MHz or the sata bus will freak out and drives disappear


----------



## bigcid10

MeerMusik said:


> Hi. Very strange thing I ran into:
> 
> When DISABLING Core Performance Boost, the Cores are staying at 3500 MHz flat and are not idling down. This is with Beta Bios F12E. I have not tried this with any other Bios Version. Has anyone seen a similar Behavior on any Bios Version before? I mean, Core Performance Boost is supposed to, well, boost them, not from preventing the Cores from Idling down. Or did I miss something?
> 
> And yes, Cool and Quiet etc. are Enabled.
> Thanks


clock speed may look like their staying at 3500 and not dropping but 
if you look at core efective speed it will still show that it fluctuates up and down


----------



## pschorr1123

egandt said:


> I have a 6TB Ironwolf drive, it is in a USB3.0 enclosure and it is working fine, I even did a full format (not quick, to surface test), it works and MD5's for files written match the source, but the same drive attached to the MB does not, I've tried 2 different power connections and 2 different SATA cables I always get the same error IO failure. Now I've had my share of bad drives even these (I have about 16 in total), yet I've never seen one not work on a SATA cable, but work fine in an enclosure. In fact I have 2 of these MB's and the other one has teh same drive attached no issues, only this drive seems to have problems.
> 
> Normally I'd simply mail it in but given the current mess, I'm attempting to figure out why a drive which is good and works in an enclosure can not when attached directly to the MB?
> 
> Thanks,
> ERIC


This probably isn't relevant to your situation but when I was researching shucking USB drives a while back there were some USB drives that required a sata pin to be covered by electrical tape to address 3.3V Pin Issue in White Label Disks. If you don't have one of these white label drives then I would test the actual Sata ports on the motherboard with a known working drive. 

I have also seen some usb drives now come with the with the controller soldered directly on the hard drive which are entirely usb eliminating the sata connection.

Is there any chance of some type of encryption going on that the drive needs the USB enclosure to function properly?


----------



## Dannyz

*Experience Random Crashes and with Handbrake EVENT 41 Kernal Power*

Hey guys, 

Wanted to get some help in regards to these random restarts I've been having. I've done quite a bit of trouble shooting on my end here to mitigate the issue and I believe I have reduced the crashes drastically but they still occur. It doesn't result in a bluescreen, just a restart like someone pressed the reset button on my case and only results in a critical level event in Event Viewer known as Event 41 but doesn't tell me exactly what causes the issue. I thought it may have been my ram and I ran HCI for a few hours and it resulted in an error. Last month I had spent like 2 days working with ram and I believe I had gotten it stable as I ran Prime95 Blend for 12 hours, HCI for 13 Hours, and Karhu for 15 Hours, without any error. My CPU is running at Stock as I found there wasn't a huge increase in performance using PBO+AutoOC over stock but resulted in like 5-10C higher temps. After I had tuned my ram I didn't get any crashes but I decided to transcode and compress some videos using handbraked yesterday, and I was also playing some modern warfare which then resulted in a crash. I later decided I would leave handbrake overnight and it restarted with the same error again. 

Here is the error message

*-* *System* 

*-* *Provider* 


[ *Name*] Microsoft-Windows-Kernel-Power 


[ *Guid*] {331c3b3a-2005-44c2-ac5e-77220c37d6b4}



*EventID* 41 


*Version* 6 


*Level* 1 


*Task* 63 


*Opcode* 0 


*Keywords* 0x8000400000000002 

*-* *TimeCreated* 


[ *SystemTime*] 2020-03-28T17:21:46.802864800Z



*EventRecordID* 76455 


*Correlation* 

*-* *Execution* 


[ *ProcessID*] 4 


[ *ThreadID*] 8



*Channel* System 


*-* *EventData* 

*BugcheckCode* 0 

*BugcheckParameter1* 0x0 

*BugcheckParameter2* 0x0 

*BugcheckParameter3* 0x0 

*BugcheckParameter4* 0x0 

*SleepInProgress* 0 

*PowerButtonTimestamp* 0 

*BootAppStatus* 0 

*Checkpoint* 0 

*ConnectedStandbyInProgress* false 

*SystemSleepTransitionsToOn* 0 

*CsEntryScenarioInstanceId* 0 

*BugcheckInfoFromEFI* false Here

*CheckpointStatus* 0


Here are my System SPECS

CPU: R9 3900X STOCK
Cooler: NH-D15
Motherboard: Gigabyte X570 Aorus Master
Bios: F7B (ABBA)
RAM: G skill Trident Z 3600C15 Running at 3666CL14 (XMP is OFF)
SSD: Samsung 970 Evo Plus
GPU: EVGA RTX 2080 XC Gaming
Case: Corsair Air 740
PSU: EVGA 750G2


----------



## ManniX-ITA

Dannyz said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Wanted to get some help in regards to these random restarts I've been having. I've done quite a bit of trouble shooting on my end here to mitigate the issue and I believe I have reduced the crashes drastically but they still occur. It doesn't result in a bluescreen, just a restart like someone pressed the reset button on my case and only results in a critical level event in Event Viewer known as Event 41 but doesn't tell me exactly what causes the issue. I thought it may have been my ram and I ran HCI for a few hours and it resulted in an error. Last month I had spent like 2 days working with ram and I believe I had gotten it stable as I ran Prime95 Blend for 12 hours, HCI for 13 Hours, and Karhu for 15 Hours, without any error. My CPU is running at Stock as I found there wasn't a huge increase in performance using PBO+AutoOC over stock but resulted in like 5-10C higher temps. After I had tuned my ram I didn't get any crashes but I decided to transcode and compress some videos using handbraked yesterday, and I was also playing some modern warfare which then resulted in a crash. I later decided I would leave handbrake overnight and it restarted with the same error again.
> ...


I know very well the problem... it's the VDDP/VDDG and SoC voltage with the right LLC and Current Protection.

First, I'd suggest to use bios F10/F11 at least. I'm using F12a with very good results.

You should try with VDDP 900 and VDDG 950; anything higher than that for me sooner or later will result in the random reboot as you described.

To avoid random reboots with IF at 1900 MHz on my 3800x I had to set:

VDDP 900
VDDG 950
CPU Vcore LLC Medium
Vcore SOC LLC Low
CPU Vcore Current Protection Medium
VCORE SOC Voltage Normal
Dynamic VCORE SOC +0.025V
CPU VDD18 1.840V

Screenshots below.

You have to find the right values for your CPU, especially since it's a 3900x.
But it's a starting point at least.


----------



## Dannyz

ManniX-ITA said:


> I know very well the problem... it's the VDDP/VDDG and SoC voltage with the right LLC and Current Protection.
> 
> First, I'd suggest to use bios F10/F11 at least. I'm using F12a with very good results.
> 
> You should try with VDDP 900 and VDDG 950; anything higher than that for me sooner or later will result in the random reboot as you described.
> 
> To avoid random reboots with IF at 1900 MHz on my 3800x I had to set:
> 
> VDDP 900
> VDDG 950
> CPU Vcore LLC Medium
> Vcore SOC LLC Low
> CPU Vcore Current Protection Medium
> VCORE SOC Voltage Normal
> Dynamic VCORE SOC +0.025V
> CPU VDD18 1.840V
> 
> Screenshots below.
> 
> You have to find the right values for your CPU, especially since it's a 3900x.
> But it's a starting point at least.





Thanks for the reply, I was using F10 on my aorus master but found for some reason it was preventing my 3900X to boost properly. Whereas with with F7B ABBA the 3900X boosts correctly in lightly threaded workloads (4.5-4.6GHz) and in more heavier applications the all-core boost is still fairly high(4.2-4.4GHz). I haven't tried F11 or the new F12 so I'll try those out. I'll try tinkering around with the VDDG and VDDP values, I believe I did raise them to a level that might be a bit to high. I'll report back with some adjustment. I didn't think I'd need to set and LLC options for a stock CPU but I'll try that as well.


----------



## ManniX-ITA

Dannyz said:


> Thanks for the reply, I was using F10 on my aorus master but found for some reason it was preventing my 3900X to boost properly. Whereas with with F7B ABBA the 3900X boosts correctly in lightly threaded workloads (4.5-4.6GHz) and in more heavier applications the all-core boost is still fairly high(4.2-4.4GHz). I haven't tried F11 or the new F12 so I'll try those out. I'll try tinkering around with the VDDG and VDDP values, I believe I did raise them to a level that might be a bit to high. I'll report back with some adjustment. I didn't think I'd need to set and LLC options for a stock CPU but I'll try that as well.


Understand, have seen many people having a better boost with the previous AGESA.
At the beginning I tried to run with stock settings and only PBO Auto but it did work reliably (although with quite bad performances) only with memory at 2133 MHz.
With XMP enabled for 3600 MHz there was no way to avoid crashes, reboots, USB stuttering, bios resets, etc...

Now I have this profile settings I migrate each time to the new BIOS versions and it works really well for IF 1800/1900 and also the PBO bug.
In some cases, you need a lot of tinkering to make it work as expected.


----------



## MeerMusik

PopReference said:


> yeah there's no reason to disable Core Performance Boost unless you're manually OC because the clocks will stay at base other wise.





bigcid10 said:


> clock speed may look like their staying at 3500 and not dropping but
> if you look at core efective speed it will still show that it fluctuates up and down


@ PopReference: I disable it to turn down Temperatures. Because of the "Humal Malware" some cooling Parts are out of Stock or extremely delayed. And as Summer is getting closer. It turned out that Clocks are still idling down with Core Performance Boost disabled. Need to look at Effective Clock instead.

@ bigcid10: Thanks. I just tried again and while looking at Effective Clock, it still works very well. I am constantly seeing the Effective Clock Values (since I have 3000 Series CPU) but never really thought about it AKA kept ignoring it. I looked up the Thread about it (from the HWInfo64 Author back in October 2019) and it turned out to be an official thing, that AMD is using also in Ryzen Matter.


----------



## meridius

Hi all just did a AIDA64 stress test for 30min and this is my results

CPU 81c to 82c with one fan running at 1290rpm, cpu vol core 1.308 and about 4075 on all cores
System 35c
Chipset 54c fan profile set to 60c so no fan running at all.
2 case fans running at 800rpm
the cpu idles at 38c to 48c


does this seem to be ok 

memory test
read 55568 latency 69.9ns

L1 cache
write 1598.7gb
copy 3129.7gb
latency 0.9ns

L2 cache
read 1589,3gb
write 1470.6gb
copy 1567.3gb

L3 cache
read 1102.1gb
write 920.32gb
copy 1043.4gb


is thee any otehr tests i can do to make sure everything is now ok 

thanks


----------



## bigcid10

meridius said:


> Hi all just did a AIDA64 stress test for 30min and this is my results
> 
> CPU 81c to 82c with one fan running at 1290rpm, cpu vol core 1.308 and about 4075 on all cores
> System 35c
> Chipset 54c fan profile set to 60c so no fan running at all.
> 2 case fans running at 800rpm
> the cpu idles at 38c to 48c
> 
> 
> does this seem to be ok
> 
> memory test
> read 55568 latency 69.9ns
> 
> L1 cache
> write 1598.7gb
> copy 3129.7gb
> latency 0.9ns
> 
> L2 cache
> read 1589,3gb
> write 1470.6gb
> copy 1567.3gb
> 
> L3 cache
> read 1102.1gb
> write 920.32gb
> copy 1043.4gb
> 
> 
> is thee any otehr tests i can do to make sure everything is now ok
> 
> thanks


OCCT


----------



## Waltc

ManniX-ITA said:


> It's very interesting because I would have expected a battery drain from the internal RGB header... but the USB?
> The problem could be not only limited to the LEDs but possibly to anything connected inside or outside.



To clarify my issue a bit further, the USB port had nothing to do with the situation.... I only needed to use the USB cooler cable to turn off the Prism LED's, that are all on by default. No other way to turn them off. So far, so good--no more of the bios failure boots! I had used the motherboard since July 09 '19, with every successive bios from F3--am now on F12e. Only had this trouble when moving to the Prism, with its LED's.



Here's the official Gigabyte location for the latest beta bioses for those who might not already have a link:


https://forums.tweaktown.com/gigabyte/28441-gigabyte-beta-bios.html


BTW, have used F12a, F12b, and now F12e, and have had no problems with any of them. Can't recall if I already mentioned this, but one interesting facet of F12e is that it includes a dummy bios entry for a Thunderbolt controller. A friend from Greece (?) whose forum name I cannot recall atm, believes that it's because the next revision of the Master will include a Thunderbolt controller. I have no need for Thunderbolt, however.


Word on latest AGESA--I'm satisfied with the 4.625-4.657 GHz boosts I'm getting on 3-5 cores, but I have noticed that the Power Plan I'm using has quite an impact on the max boosts that I get--I'm using the 1usmus Ryzen Universal power plan because it consistently gives me higher PBO boosts. (I found this one better than the 1usmus non-Universal power plan.)


----------



## patryk

Hi 

I come back 

I replaced GPU 2 and now the motherboard has set up
1 slot pcie 1.0 x8
2 slot pcie 3.0 x8

In the witcher 3 4k uber detal hair x8 and I have 70-110 fps it's much better now

But my old i7 5930k could run 2x pcie x16 GPUs and there was more fps but it's ok

I put the original cooling on the faulty GPU and I will send it back for repair, maybe it will work

I have a question about the motherboard post display once in windows it shows 40 and once AA the computer is working properly in both cases?


----------



## pschorr1123

patryk said:


> Hi
> 
> I come back
> 
> I replaced GPU 2 and now the motherboard has set up
> 1 slot pcie 1.0 x8
> 2 slot pcie 3.0 x8
> 
> In the witcher 3 4k uber detal hair x8 and I have 70-110 fps it's much better now
> 
> But my old i7 5930k could run 2x pcie x16 GPUs and there was more fps but it's ok
> 
> I put the original cooling on the faulty GPU and I will send it back for repair, maybe it will work
> 
> I have a question about the motherboard post display once in windows it shows 40 and once AA the computer is working properly in both cases?


Yeah having the post codes you listed is normal. You only need to pay attention to the post codes if it actually fails to boot. Some boards have an option to turn off the debug display or show temp. Mine says AA most of the time. I believe it's supposed to show the last code used prior to posting but I'm not 100% sure.


----------



## Medizinmann

Waltc said:


> BTW, have used F12a, F12b, and now F12e, and have had no problems with any of them. Can't recall if I already mentioned this, but one interesting facet of F12e is that it includes a dummy bios entry for a Thunderbolt controller. A friend from Greece (?) whose forum name I cannot recall atm, believes that it's because the next revision of the Master will include a Thunderbolt controller. I have no need for Thunderbolt, however.


 Well - we can be pretty sure that it is because of the Thunderbolt add-in card support in V1.1 - since it is mentioned on the official specs page... ;-)

See under Internal I/O Connectors 24.
https://www.gigabyte.com/us/Motherboard/X570-AORUS-MASTER-rev-1x/sp#sp

Greetings,
Medizinmannn


----------



## ManniX-ITA

Waltc said:


> To clarify my issue a bit further, the USB port had nothing to do with the situation.... I only needed to use the USB cooler cable to turn off the Prism LED's, that are all on by default. No other way to turn them off. So far, so good--no more of the bios failure boots! I had used the motherboard since July 09 '19, with every successive bios from F3--am now on F12e. Only had this trouble when moving to the Prism, with its LED's.
> ...
> Word on latest AGESA--I'm satisfied with the 4.625-4.657 GHz boosts I'm getting on 3-5 cores, but I have noticed that the Power Plan I'm using has quite an impact on the max boosts that I get--I'm using the 1usmus Ryzen Universal power plan because it consistently gives me higher PBO boosts. (I found this one better than the 1usmus non-Universal power plan.)


Sorry, I'm confused now 
I understood you had BIOS resets while the USB cable for the LEDs was connected to the internal USB header.
What do you mean with the USB port had nothing to do with it?



patryk said:


> Hi
> 
> I come back
> 
> I replaced GPU 2 and now the motherboard has set up
> 1 slot pcie 1.0 x8
> 2 slot pcie 3.0 x8
> 
> In the witcher 3 4k uber detal hair x8 and I have 70-110 fps it's much better now
> 
> But my old i7 5930k could run 2x pcie x16 GPUs and there was more fps but it's ok
> 
> I put the original cooling on the faulty GPU and I will send it back for repair, maybe it will work
> 
> I have a question about the motherboard post display once in windows it shows 40 and once AA the computer is working properly in both cases?


That's not normal... they should go both x8.
I wouldn't say it loud but maybe the faulty video card could have damaged the slot.
Did you try again forcing PCI-e to 3.0?


----------



## ryouiki

patryk said:


> I replaced GPU 2 and now the motherboard has set up
> 1 slot pcie 1.0 x8
> 2 slot pcie 3.0 x8


Is this the reading from the BIOS? I do not trust the BIOS for the primary display... mine will read 1 slot PCIE 1.0 x16 w/ a 1080Ti. I assume this is due to some power saving the card is doing, AIDA/HWINFO etc. show the correct configuration once the machine is in Windows.


----------



## ManniX-ITA

ryouiki said:


> Is this the reading from the BIOS? I do not trust the BIOS for the primary display... mine will read 1 slot PCIE 1.0 x16 w/ a 1080Ti. I assume this is due to some power saving the card is doing, AIDA/HWINFO etc. show the correct configuration once the machine is in Windows.


Hope not. But just in case, to check the PCI-e speed use GPU-z and start the render test from the question mark.


----------



## Ufuk Özsaran

Hello everyone.


My old system consisted of X570 aorus master and 3900x. I sold it because I could never solve the sound crackling problem. now i got a new 3900x with a new master board. I haven't even opened the boxes yet. I'm afraid to have the same problem but I hope I don't


there is something i want to ask 


I think the safe voltage range for 3900x is unknown to anyone. AMD doesn't say that either. PBO + Auto OC is open and you can find safe voltage everywhereAMD says that if you open PBO you will be out of warranty. I think he wouldn't say that if he was safe  Frankly, I'm surprised what to do.

At what voltage does using this cpu not kill the cpu? or how can I find the safe voltage range of my own processor?


and I hope that the volume crack problem has improved at 3733mhz or 3800mhz.


Thank you all..


----------



## Streetdragon

Sound cracking with mem/IF overclock? not enough SOC voltage.
This has nothing to do with the board or the CPU.

If you wanna run fixed voltage 24/7 i would stay under 1.3V. More at 1.28V or so.
The 1.325V that someone posted will kill your ship, if you run AVX2 or so. To much stress. Just let the CPU do its thing and PBO


----------



## PopReference

Ufuk Özsaran said:


> Hello everyone.
> 
> 
> My old system consisted of X570 aorus master and 3900x. I sold it because I could never solve the sound crackling problem. now i got a new 3900x with a new master board. I haven't even opened the boxes yet. I'm afraid to have the same problem but I hope I don't
> 
> .


I've come across sound cracking and popping from Infinity fabric OC over 1800 but it depends on the bios. Increasing SOC can also cause cracking and popping audio exact cause is not really clear but I suspect heat as an issue.

However if you still have audio issues at safe speeds/volts then it's more likely to be driver issues.


----------



## atmorell

I can run Prime95 for 12+ hours with no errors and play games. If I put Windows into sleep and wakes it, it gets really unstable. Prime95 crashes after 15-30 seconds and all games and programs randomly close - sometimes with no errors in the Event log. If I reboot my PC, everything is rock solid again. Compared memory timings and voltage with Ryzen Master after going to sleep, but all the values look exactly the same. 

I have no idea what is causing this. Any suggestions?

CPU: 3700X
Memory kit: cmk16gx4m2b3000c15 running at XMP3000. Everything else is stock settings besides fan profiles.


----------



## ManniX-ITA

Streetdragon said:


> Sound cracking with mem/IF overclock? not enough SOC voltage.
> This has nothing to do with the board or the CPU.
> 
> If you wanna run fixed voltage 24/7 i would stay under 1.3V. More at 1.28V or so.
> The 1.325V that someone posted will kill your ship, if you run AVX2 or so. To much stress. Just let the CPU do its thing and PBO


Well, you are being very conservative and that's ok but really shouldn't be a problem running 1.325V.
Most people doing OC around here are running at 1.4V since day one and got zero problems.
Yes some ultra overclockers fried their CPU but honestly they are a very extreme edge case, I wouldn't take it as a baseline...

I don't think this voltage is going to kill your CPU, probably not even if you run it 100% for 24h/365d.
Unless you have some cooling issues maybe.

Quote of AMD's Robert, who's probably the only one who can give an "authoritative" answer:

"It is perfectly okay if your CPU is periodically using 1.4-1.5V to achieve boost frequencies, and you should see dips into sub-1.0V as the CPU goes into idle. These dips may be brief, and that's okay. *Load voltages of around 1.2-1.3V are perfectly okay also. This is the processor working as expected.*"

And they are already being conservative. Adding a 25 mV is not going to change from day to night.

https://www.reddit.com/r/Amd/comments/cbls9g/the_final_word_on_idle_voltages_for_3rd_gen_ryzen/


----------



## Ufuk Özsaran

first of all thank you for your answers.
@Streetdragon ;

dude there's nothing I haven't tried to fix this issue. I have asked for help many times on previous pages. I tried all kinds of soc voltage. If you do pci express 4.0 and 3733 mhz ram frequency, give the soc voltage you want, sound crack continues.. If you do pci express 3.0, 3600 will work without cracking. soc voltage, cpu voltage, ram voltage, vddp, vddg I tried them all for days  unfortunately not resolved and had to sell. I hope I have no problems with the new master and the new 3900x I have. 

1,325 urban legends appeared and misunderstood. so I wonder if I can choose the voltage normally and use it with pbo + auto oc without any problem..

@PopReference

no problems with safe speeds and voltages. it was just problematic in the scenario I said above and it never improved.

@ManniX-ITA

how do you use your processor? choosing the normal from the voltage part, pbo + auto oc seems to be very logical actually. I think we should observe.


----------



## ManniX-ITA

Ufuk Özsaran said:


> first of all thank you for your answers.
> 
> @Streetdragon ;
> 
> dude there's nothing I haven't tried to fix this issue. I have asked for help many times on previous pages. I tried all kinds of soc voltage. If you do pci express 4.0 and 3733 mhz ram frequency, give the soc voltage you want, sound crack continues.. If you do pci express 3.0, 3600 will work without cracking. soc voltage, cpu voltage, ram voltage, vddp, vddg I tried them all for days  unfortunately not resolved and had to sell. I hope I have no problems with the new master and the new 3900x I have.
> 
> 1,325 urban legends appeared and misunderstood. so I wonder if I can choose the voltage normally and use it with pbo + auto oc without any problem..
> 
> 
> @PopReference
> 
> no problems with safe speeds and voltages. it was just problematic in the scenario I said above and it never improved.
> 
> 
> @ManniX-ITA
> 
> how do you use your processor? choosing the normal from the voltage part, pbo + auto oc seems to be very logical actually. I think we should observe.


The 1,325V is also mentioned in the reddit thread I referenced above, it's not urban legend 
It's the most common value found with the open PBO method; most avid overclockers all around which tested more CPUs than us commoners told it's the median value.
More or less all samples are around that value on average, sometimes bit less or bit more.

I live dangerously with the PBO turbo boost bug with EDC at 1 and I'm quite satisfied 
Very tricky to find the best profile but the best single core boost with very good multi threaded performance.
With all core load I have around 1,375V (1,325V + 50 mV from PBO scalar at 10x), down to 1,344 with IBT workload.
I have verified the 1,325V value with the open PBO method.

Compliments for your bravery buying another Master; I would have give up immediately and switched to MSI at your place


----------



## meridius

bigcid10 said:


> OCCT


whats the mean then


----------



## ManniX-ITA

meridius said:


> whats the mean then


https://www.ocbase.com/

GIYF 

Run it for at least 4 hours and you should be on the safe side


----------



## RTP_Overclock

*SATA issues*

I have recently built a new pc with the specs below:

AMD Ryzen 3900x
Gigabyte Aorus Pro X570
Gigabyte Aorus 1tb Pcie 4 NVME M.2
Corsair Vengenace LPX 32 Gb PC4-28800
Bequiet Dark Power Pro 10 650w
Asus Strix RTX 2070 Super
Segate 2TB Sata HD
Bluray reader Sata

Other than the SATA issue that I am about to explain the system seems to be running ok. I have checked the SSD in Crystal Disk mark and it is hitting the figures shown in the reviews.

The issue I am having is that when plug in the Seagate drive which is just for data storage. If I then look at the system log in Windows I get lots of errors similar to those below and it also doesn't even recognise the optical drive in the BIOS or Windows. All the messages in Event Viewer are Yellow Warnings. I have got version F11 of the BIOS installed. I did have a look at the SATA options in the BIOS and the only choice seems to be AHCI or RAID, the former should be ok and is what it is using.

The last error below may be unrelated as I am not using RAID and have the drive in SATA port 0.

I have also put my old intel system back together outside of the case and both the hard drive and optical drive work without issue.

I have also tried different SATA cables and sockets.

I have also just had another look through the BIOS to see if anything is set wrong and came across the ones below:

SATA Configuration:

SATA Mode = AHCI
Chipset SATA Port Enable = Enabled
Chipset SATA Hot Plug = Enabled

Boot page:

CSM Support = Enabled



Event ID: 153 Source: System

The IO operation at logical block address 0x5caec8 for Disk 0 (PDO name: \Device\00000041) was retried.

Event ID: 140 Source: Ntfs (Microsoft-Windows-Ntfs)

The system failed to flush data to the transaction log. Corruption may occur in VolumeId: D:, DeviceName: \Device\HarddiskVolume6.
(The I/O device reported an I/O error.)

Event ID: 129 Source: System

Reset to device, \Device\RaidPort3, was issued.


----------



## Ufuk Özsaran

Hello @ManniX-ITA 


Hello again. You can see the truth if you read here ;

https://www.reddit.com/r/Amd/commen...pdate_on_whea_warnings_destiny_2_and/evgi8tk/


----------



## MyUsername

ManniX-ITA said:


> https://www.ocbase.com/
> 
> GIYF
> 
> Run it for at least 4 hours and you should be on the safe side


Not hard enough. I've done some various stress test, but [email protected] is lethal (Covid 19), this MF gets my cpu to 90'C where cinebench and cpu-z is 60'C, even occt is 80'C.


----------



## atmorell

atmorell said:


> I can run Prime95 for 12+ hours with no errors and play games. If I put Windows into sleep and wakes it, it gets really unstable. Prime95 crashes after 15-30 seconds and all games and programs randomly close - sometimes with no errors in the Event log. If I reboot my PC, everything is rock solid again. Compared memory timings and voltage with Ryzen Master after going to sleep, but all the values look exactly the same.
> 
> I have no idea what is causing this. Any suggestions?
> 
> CPU: 3700X
> Memory kit: cmk16gx4m2b3000c15 running at XMP3000. Everything else is stock settings besides fan profiles.


Fixed by changing the dead motherboard battery. I also replaced my 5 old Noctua fans with 10 Arctic PWM fans, but I don't think that's related.


----------



## ManniX-ITA

Ufuk Özsaran said:


> Hello @ManniX-ITA
> 
> 
> Hello again. You can see the truth if you read here ;
> 
> https://www.reddit.com/r/Amd/commen...pdate_on_whea_warnings_destiny_2_and/evgi8tk/


Thanks for the reference; it's hard to keep track of all these infinite discussions 
What do you mean with the truth?

This is TheStilth clarifying that his original post was not fully quoted; there's really nothing new.
AFAIR he was the first one to report a failed Ryzen due to overvolting.
But he and the others after him reporting dead samples have done "terrible" things to those. Lucky guys 

It's unlikely that a "normal overclock" at 1,325V will fry your CPU just straight away.
For sure if you find your FIT voltage it's much better than just shooting in the dark.
Anyway it's easy to notice if the voltage is not the right one; you can't reach high frequencies and temperatures will go crazy.

Since the first reports, the massive failures of Ryzen 3000s running 24h at 1,4V didn't happen as someone did forecast.
As well nobody reported massive electromigration issues due to overvolting; so far from what I can see the risk is the same as before.

I did run my i4770k at 1,45V for 7 years before this Ryzen.
First electromigration issues did happen after almost 5 years.
It just couldn't work reliably with standard voltage; still works like a charm at 1,4V+.

There's always a risk in overclocking; if you can't accept it, just use stock settings and don't even enable PBO.
But I don't see any reason to be worried more than the usual.

From what I can see the Ryzen 3000 works very well with low and high voltages, it can take an incredible amount of power without a blink and keeps good thermals.
The key, in my opinion, is to provide a very good cooling; more performances and longevity.


----------



## ManniX-ITA

RTP_Overclock said:


> ...
> 
> Event ID: 153 Source: System
> 
> The IO operation at logical block address 0x5caec8 for Disk 0 (PDO name: \Device\00000041) was retried.
> 
> ...


I found this event in my system log; it did happen before I fixed the VDDP/VDDG/SoC voltage.
Does the Seagate SATA drive has some kind of issues or the only problem is the optical drive not recognized?

I'd suggest you run a fresh Windows install from a USB stick to check if it's a drivers issue.


----------



## RTP_Overclock

ManniX-ITA said:


> I found this event in my system log; it did happen before I fixed the VDDP/VDDG/SoC voltage.
> Does the Seagate SATA drive has some kind of issues or the only problem is the optical drive not recognized?
> 
> I'd suggest you run a fresh Windows install from a USB stick to check if it's a drivers issue.


The Segate drive seems to fine as when I plug it back into my intel setup it is fine and I can run the disk check and also not get any of the errors above in the event viewer. However when it is attached to the new board. I cannot complete disk checks and it seems to also increase the boot and shutdown times even though it is just being used as a storage disk.

With regards to the optical drive it is just not even detected in the BIOS. But again when I move it to old setup it functions correctly.


----------



## ManniX-ITA

MyUsername said:


> Not hard enough. I've done some various stress test, but [email protected] is lethal (Covid 19), this MF gets my cpu to 90'C where cinebench and cpu-z is 60'C, even occt is 80'C.


Well, he needs a good enough check 
I didn't try folding, will give a shot to see how it goes on mine.



RTP_Overclock said:


> The Segate drive seems to fine as when I plug it back into my intel setup it is fine and I can run the disk check and also not get any of the errors above in the event viewer. However when it is attached to the new board. I cannot complete disk checks and it seems to also increase the boot and shutdown times even though it is just being used as a storage disk.
> 
> With regards to the optical drive it is just not even detected in the BIOS. But again when I move it to old setup it functions correctly.


Sounds bad to me... you did already all the basics checks. Smells like a board issue.
I'd give a try with the latest F12e beta bios if you haven't already.


----------



## MyUsername

Well this is crap, my master decided it was retiring, dead. Seems power supply fault as fan on motherboard is making a tone and the board LEDs are flickering. Best bit these boards are getting rare now and we're in the middle of a pandemic, yippee. Number 3434.


----------



## pschorr1123

ManniX-ITA said:


> Thanks for the reference; it's hard to keep track of all these infinite discussions
> What do you mean with the truth?
> 
> This is TheStilth clarifying that his original post was not fully quoted; there's really nothing new.
> AFAIR he was the first one to report a failed Ryzen due to overvolting.
> But he and the others after him reporting dead samples have done "terrible" things to those. Lucky guys
> 
> It's unlikely that a "normal overclock" at 1,325V will fry your CPU just straight away.
> For sure if you find your FIT voltage it's much better than just shooting in the dark.
> Anyway it's easy to notice if the voltage is not the right one; you can't reach high frequencies and temperatures will go crazy.
> 
> Since the first reports, the massive failures of Ryzen 3000s running 24h at 1,4V didn't happen as someone did forecast.
> As well nobody reported massive electromigration issues due to overvolting; so far from what I can see the risk is the same as before.
> 
> I did run my i4770k at 1,45V for 7 years before this Ryzen.
> First electromigration issues did happen after almost 5 years.
> It just couldn't work reliably with standard voltage; still works like a charm at 1,4V+.
> 
> There's always a risk in overclocking; if you can't accept it, just use stock settings and don't even enable PBO.
> But I don't see any reason to be worried more than the usual.
> 
> From what I can see the Ryzen 3000 works very well with low and high voltages, it can take an incredible amount of power without a blink and keeps good thermals.
> The key, in my opinion, is to provide a very good cooling; more performances and longevity.


Just curios would you consider 1.325 all core OC vcore "safe" for AVX2? I don't know why there is no AVX offset in bios like on Intel.


----------



## ManniX-ITA

pschorr1123 said:


> Just curios would you consider 1.325 all core OC vcore "safe" for AVX2? I don't know why there is no AVX offset in bios like on Intel.


If it's just sporadic or for benching and the temp is not exceeding 80 degrees I'd say it's probably okay; depends on your personal degree of "safe" 
But if it's the primary workload, hours and hours of rendering or similar, I'd probably go down 50 mV from FIT value; better to check it in this case, not assume the 1,325V.


----------



## Waltc

ManniX-ITA said:


> Sorry, I'm confused now
> I understood you had BIOS resets while the USB cable for the LEDs was connected to the internal USB header.
> What do you mean with the USB port had nothing to do with it?



*A*nd the Internet is supposed to be a great communications tool!... No, after I used the USB cable and the CoolerMaster software to turn off the three Prism LEDs, the cold-boot bios resets stopped... 

*B*ut while I'm at it here--I have to take back my recommendation on beta bios 12e--I noticed some peculiarities in my ram timings yesterday--tRC supposedly autos at 68. I kept noticing that Win10 was jacking it up to 87, inexplicably. When I'd go into the bios to manually override it to 68--system was inexplicably slower when it should have been a bit faster. Same goes with other ram timings--suddenly things became unstable at timings that should have easily worked. So I thought that maybe 12e is a little too wonky for use--especially with the dummy Thunderbolt controller bios entry. Went back to F12b and instantly all timings resolved themselves! For my 1.0 revision mboard, F12b seems the best of all of them--much better than F11--the last official release--I'm kind of surprised about that as F12b seems very stable and ram compatibility is much better. Don't know why GB hasn't formally released it yet.

*A*lso, I read the post from the guy running 3733Mhz ram & PCIe 4.0 and getting crackling through his onboard sound. I'm doing the same--but no crackling. Never had it. Usually, crackling sound is caused by bus contention of some kind--which in turn is usually caused either by third-party software or older hardware in a PCIe slot which doesn't play nice with the newer mboards and OSes in terms of resources. Last time I had crackling sound was many years ago when I used Creative Labs sound cards--so long ago I can barely remember it. For awhile there, you couldn't run your 3d-card sound and a Creative Labs sound card at the same time--if you didn't disable the 3d-card sound the Creative SB wouldn't function. I don't use AMD sound today, and even if I don't disable it the drivers don't conflict with the onboard 3d-card sound drivers--but out of habit I disable the AMD drivers in the device manager, anyway. I think it's always a good idea to disable motherboard hardware you aren't using--like blue tooth, or the wireless adapter, for instance, because if you don't they can consume resources when you don't need those devices. One last suggestion for this guy, make sure to use the 3d-card drivers from the Gigabyte site, very important. The x570 Master's onboard sound is 100% custom by Gigabyte (three hardware components) and other drivers either won't work or won't work well--and minimum you will miss a lot of fidelity. The Gigabyte drivers are, imo, excellent. Blows MSI onboard sound away--no comparison, actually. I was shocked at the difference through my phones as it was completely unexpected.


----------



## pschorr1123

Waltc said:


> *A*nd the Internet is supposed to be a great communications tool!... No, after I used the USB cable and the CoolerMaster software to turn off the three Prism LEDs, the cold-boot bios resets stopped...
> 
> snip


That's crazy so the leds were sucking down power, draining cmos battery, through the fan connector? That's even worse than leaving the USB cable connected and having the issue IMO.

I just assumed the leds would not work if you didn't use the provided mini usb connector on the AMD cooler. My old X370 board had a small header for it, I can't see if this board has one or not as the NHd15 obscures my vision.


----------



## ManniX-ITA

Waltc said:


> *A*nd the Internet is supposed to be a great communications tool!... No, after I used the USB cable and the CoolerMaster software to turn off the three Prism LEDs, the cold-boot bios resets stopped...
> 
> *B*ut while I'm at it here--I have to take back my recommendation on beta bios 12e--I noticed some peculiarities in my ram timings yesterday--tRC supposedly autos at 68. I kept noticing that Win10 was jacking it up to 87, inexplicably. When I'd go into the bios to manually override it to 68--system was inexplicably slower when it should have been a bit faster. Same goes with other ram timings--suddenly things became unstable at timings that should have easily worked. So I thought that maybe 12e is a little too wonky for use--especially with the dummy Thunderbolt controller bios entry. Went back to F12b and instantly all timings resolved themselves! For my 1.0 revision mboard, F12b seems the best of all of them--much better than F11--the last official release--I'm kind of surprised about that as F12b seems very stable and ram compatibility is much better. Don't know why GB hasn't formally released it yet.
> 
> *A*lso, I read the post from the guy running 3733Mhz ram & PCIe 4.0 and getting crackling through his onboard sound. I'm doing the same--but no crackling. Never had it. Usually, crackling sound is caused by bus contention of some kind--which in turn is usually caused either by third-party software or older hardware in a PCIe slot which doesn't play nice with the newer mboards and OSes in terms of resources. Last time I had crackling sound was many years ago when I used Creative Labs sound cards--so long ago I can barely remember it. For awhile there, you couldn't run your 3d-card sound and a Creative Labs sound card at the same time--if you didn't disable the 3d-card sound the Creative SB wouldn't function. I don't use AMD sound today, and even if I don't disable it the drivers don't conflict with the onboard 3d-card sound drivers--but out of habit I disable the AMD drivers in the device manager, anyway. I think it's always a good idea to disable motherboard hardware you aren't using--like blue tooth, or the wireless adapter, for instance, because if you don't they can consume resources when you don't need those devices. One last suggestion for this guy, make sure to use the 3d-card drivers from the Gigabyte site, very important. The x570 Master's onboard sound is 100% custom by Gigabyte (three hardware components) and other drivers either won't work or won't work well--and minimum you will miss a lot of fidelity. The Gigabyte drivers are, imo, excellent. Blows MSI onboard sound away--no comparison, actually. I was shocked at the difference through my phones as it was completely unexpected.


Okay, I think I got it now. Pardon us but we haven't ever seen one  Looking online I thought the LEDs could be switch on only if connected either via the USB cable or the RGB cable.
That's a nice info indeed, too much power draw from the fan header can cause bios resets then.
Guess the type of fans connected to the board can be something to investigate for the others with this issue.

For me the F12b BIOS doesn't work; it's corrupting SATA drives. I went back to F12a and the problem disappeared. So far it's top notch like F12b but without the corruption issue.

I'm not sure I didn't upgrade the audio drivers to the generic Realtek version  Have to check!
But I use it only for the speakers, which are cheap Logitech stuff.
Usually I'm with headphones, G935 via USB, so wouldn't have noticed a loss in quality.
Thanks for the info.


----------



## ManniX-ITA

At least for me, there's something wrong with the PCI Express Link State Power Management setting in the power saving profile; it's broken.
I'm using Process Lasso, so only when needed it does switch to the Ultimate Performance plan while normally I'm using the Ryzen Balanced.
The Ryzen Balanced has the Link State setting by default as Moderate; at least that's were it was for me by default.

Yesterday I disabled it to make some stats about the power consumption.
Today I found out the power draw was 30W above the usual. Quite weird, I did some digging and found out it was the aquasuite service hogging one core at 100%.
The power draw was unrelated but in the meantime I did some switching for the Link State and found out an anomaly.

If the Link State is set to Moderate of even worse to Maximum the USB will have voltage drops. Just like an insufficient SOC voltage or too high VDDP/VDDG.
I was able tor reproduce 100% with 7-zip benchmark running on 4 cores.
Once the Link State saving is enabled in a matter of seconds I can see the G13 display flickering, text messed up, the mouse lights blinking and mouse cursor lagging.

You can verify it on you setup too even if you don't have a G13.
Just run the benchmark, not on all cores, and set Link State to Off.
Keep moving the mouse in circles and it should be smooth without hitches.
Enable the Link State to Maximum and keep moving the mouse.
If the mouse cursor starts lagging and stuttering then you have it too.

I'd recommend to keep it Off since it does not really save more than a few watts and can only cause issues like this one.


----------



## RTP_Overclock

ManniX-ITA said:


> Sounds bad to me... you did already all the basics checks. Smells like a board issue.
> I'd give a try with the latest F12e beta bios if you haven't already.



Looks like it was either a BIOS issue or XMP profile related. As last night I upgraded the BIOS from F11 to F12e and I can now see the optical drive and no longer get any errors about the seagate drive. I will be trying XMP again later.


If it does come back after turning on XMP could it be that I might need to do something like give the ram or something a bit more voltage?


----------



## ManniX-ITA

RTP_Overclock said:


> Looks like it was either a BIOS issue or XMP profile related. As last night I upgraded the BIOS from F11 to F12e and I can now see the optical drive and no longer get any errors about the seagate drive. I will be trying XMP again later.
> 
> 
> If it does come back after turning on XMP could it be that I might need to do something like give the ram or something a bit more voltage?


Not the RAM itself; if so it could be the SOC voltage, LLC and VDDP/VDDG.


----------



## Medizinmann

ManniX-ITA said:


> There's always a risk in overclocking; if you can't accept it, just use stock settings and don't even enable PBO.
> But I don't see any reason to be worried more than the usual.
> 
> From what I can see the Ryzen 3000 works very well with low and high voltages, it can take an incredible amount of power without a blink and keeps good thermals.
> The key, in my opinion, is to provide a very good cooling; more performances and longevity.



Amen... :thumb:

Cooling is the key issue. 

On the other hand some people are by far to paranoid - these CPUs are designed to handle up to 95°C - but of course the cooler the better... 

Greetings, 
Medizinmann


----------



## briank

*Tune it down for AVX2*



pschorr1123 said:


> Just curios would you consider 1.325 all core OC vcore "safe" for AVX2? I don't know why there is no AVX offset in bios like on Intel.


I personally wouldn't and not because of the voltage. It's the temperatures that my 3950X would reach if I were running an all core OC that required 1.325V. That's a fairly high voltage and I'd only need to go that high if I was doing 4.4GHz or more. 

I do [email protected] (AVX2 workload) and leave the CPU and GPU crunching away full blast for days straight sometimes. If I were doing a high clock like 4.4GHz and a high core voltage, my CPU temperatures would easily get above 90C.

So for me, it's just not practical to run AVX2 at those levels. I have a BIOS profile I've made that detunes my machine to 3.65GHz at <1.15V. It keeps temperatures below 70C, cuts my CPU power consumption to almost half and only gives up 10-15% in [email protected] performance. If you're serious about running AVX2 for extended periods of time you might set your OC goals lower.


----------



## smonkie

I'm running my 3950X in a x570 Aorus Master. I managed to set a negative offset voltage of -0.065 and the system hasn't failed once at the various tasks I threw at it: intensive Handbrake sessions, Premiere Pro, Cinebench, quality time with Battlefield V... But today I tried OCCT (Small, AVX2) and it didn't even start the test. Gave my a pretty nice blue screen, so I restarted and then raised the voltage to auto. It bluescreened me again. So I set optimized defaults in BIOS, and this time the system could hold but OCCT gave me a myriad of errors. 

Is this an expected behaviour with OCCT, or does this mean my CPU is degraded/disabled in any way? Don't think RAM is the cause, I've been testing it with Memtest for 3 hours and no errors found so far.


----------



## patryk

Hi

I do not have a problem on 3900x (all seting AUTO inclusing xmp RAM) with temperature
OCCT 5.5.5, prime 95 avg temp is 63c


----------



## ManniX-ITA

briank said:


> I personally wouldn't and not because of the voltage. It's the temperatures that my 3950X would reach if I were running an all core OC that required 1.325V. That's a fairly high voltage and I'd only need to go that high if I was doing 4.4GHz or more.
> 
> I do [email protected] (AVX2 workload) and leave the CPU and GPU crunching away full blast for days straight sometimes. If I were doing a high clock like 4.4GHz and a high core voltage, my CPU temperatures would easily get above 90C.
> 
> So for me, it's just not practical to run AVX2 at those levels. I have a BIOS profile I've made that detunes my machine to 3.65GHz at <1.15V. It keeps temperatures below 70C, cuts my CPU power consumption to almost half and only gives up 10-15% in [email protected] performance. If you're serious about running AVX2 for extended periods of time you might set your OC goals lower.


Indeed; the only good temps I've read about 3950x were with a 360+240 rads water cooling. And even that was barely enough to keep it below 75 degrees with AVX workload.



smonkie said:


> I'm running my 3950X in a x570 Aorus Master. I managed to set a negative offset voltage of -0.065 and the system hasn't failed once at the various tasks I threw at it: intensive Handbrake sessions, Premiere Pro, Cinebench, quality time with Battlefield V... But today I tried OCCT (Small, AVX2) and it didn't even start the test. Gave my a pretty nice blue screen, so I restarted and then raised the voltage to auto. It bluescreened me again. So I set optimized defaults in BIOS, and this time the system could hold but OCCT gave me a myriad of errors.
> 
> Is this an expected behaviour with OCCT, or does this mean my CPU is degraded/disabled in any way? Don't think RAM is the cause, I've been testing it with Memtest for 3 hours and no errors found so far.


No, definitely is not the expected behavior. 
If it was the RAM you'd had issues with any other heavy workload.
I'd try Intel Burn Test to verify the issue is not OCCT specific.

https://www.techpowerup.com/download/intelburntest/

Which peak temperature you get during Cinebench and OCCT?


----------



## pschorr1123

briank said:


> I personally wouldn't and not because of the voltage. It's the temperatures that my 3950X would reach if I were running an all core OC that required 1.325V. That's a fairly high voltage and I'd only need to go that high if I was doing 4.4GHz or more.
> 
> I do [email protected] (AVX2 workload) and leave the CPU and GPU crunching away full blast for days straight sometimes. If I were doing a high clock like 4.4GHz and a high core voltage, my CPU temperatures would easily get above 90C.
> 
> So for me, it's just not practical to run AVX2 at those levels. I have a BIOS profile I've made that detunes my machine to 3.65GHz at <1.15V. It keeps temperatures below 70C, cuts my CPU power consumption to almost half and only gives up 10-15% in [email protected] performance. If you're serious about running AVX2 for extended periods of time you might set your OC goals lower.



Good info! I wish AMD would give guidance to avoid confusion. I did not know folding at home used AVX2.


----------



## briank

pschorr1123 said:


> Good info! I wish AMD would give guidance to avoid confusion. I did not know folding at home used AVX2.


Sorry, might be original AVX, not AVX2. Although I do run my client in Beta mode and thought I had heard of some AVX2 workloads.


----------



## smonkie

ManniX-ITA said:


> No, definitely is not the expected behavior.
> If it was the RAM you'd had issues with any other heavy workload.
> I'd try Intel Burn Test to verify the issue is not OCCT specific.
> 
> https://www.techpowerup.com/download/intelburntest/
> 
> Which peak temperature you get during Cinebench and OCCT?


I've just gone through a test with positive offset (+0.050) and OCCT is at last running with no errors. I could try a bit less voltage, but it seems like it's a voltage related issue. Max temp in OCCT was 80º, and CB usually runs at 70º.

Thing is, I don't like at all it fails at OCCT with auto settings. It should be more than enough to cope with that. Maybe the motherboard is not giving enough voltage at Auto? I doubt it, manufacturers usually pump it up.


----------



## ManniX-ITA

smonkie said:


> I've just gone through a test with positive offset (+0.050) and OCCT is at last running with no errors. I could try a bit less voltage, but it seems like it's a voltage related issue. Max temp in OCCT was 80º, and CB usually runs at 70º.
> 
> Thing is, I don't like at all it fails at OCCT with auto settings. It should be more than enough to cope with that. Maybe the motherboard is not giving enough voltage at Auto? I doubt it, manufacturers usually pump it up.


Temps seems fine. Yes, it could be the board is not giving enough, in my case I have to use a -0.050 instead.
But I've read in this thread people that had to use a +0.050 like you.

I've got mine already with the new AGESA but someone said this is a common issue with the latest one and x570.
The previous version didn't had it so they were blaming AMD not the board manufacturers.
But it's an hearsay, so take it as it is.

Without the negative offset I don't get OCCT errors but poor performances and 5-10 degrees more than it should.

Using the straight optimized defaults I get horrible performances and USB drops, it's just not working reliably as expected.
Guess I have to blame both GB and AMD for it, I'm just not sure how to split it between the two


----------



## patryk

Hi

One thing I wonder about
since the CPU has 24 pcie lines
16 takes the GPU
4 chipset
say 4 m.2 connector
What happens if someone has 3 m.2 disks and how does the motherboard know which m.2 drive to get these 4 pcie lines?
(It is a pity that this processor does not have 40-44 pcie lines then this processor would be perfect)


----------



## ryouiki

patryk said:


> Hi
> 
> One thing I wonder about
> since the CPU has 24 pcie lines
> 16 takes the GPU
> 4 chipset
> say 4 m.2 connector
> What happens if someone has 3 m.2 disks and how does the motherboard know which m.2 drive to get these 4 pcie lines?
> (It is a pity that this processor does not have 40-44 pcie lines then this processor would be perfect)


On the master? M2A is directly off the processor, M2B/M2C are off the chipset, and M2C is also split with switch with SATA4/5.

Here is the PCI layout for the Gigabyte X570 boards someone gave me previous in this (or maybe the Aorus Master) thread:

https://drive.google.com/file/d/193tSL7U6VwPwnWYm4NPdjQQ3xZwShiAD/view


----------



## joker_95

Hi all,


Posting to leave my experience, hoping it helps someone decide whether these boards are worth it.


Built the following config September 2019:
- Aorus Pro X570
- Sapphire Radeon RX 5700 XT
- Seasonic Prime Ultra Titanium 850W
- Corsair Vengeance LPX 4x16GB 3200MHz
The CPU, Ryzen 3800X, came in late September and was the last piece missing (had ordered 3900X with all the build that got delivered mid-Aug, but they were weeks away for delivery).



Experienced more or less in order order:
1. Super-long first startup - a good 4-5 mins - made me think the build was DoA

2. BIOS randomly resetting for a couple weeks after ~1 month the build was running

3. BIOS resetting every day at first cold boot - changed CMOS battery after looking for 3 days straight for answers in forums (and yes, Vbat was 2.78V and after change got back to 3.2Vsomething) - still happened a couple times later on
4. (once) BIOS resetting and switching to backup BIOS (F11 -> F3 stock that was with the board)

5. Random shutdowns during gameplay before BIOS F11



3 weeks ago I then swapped Wraith cooler for Noctua NH-D15s trying to get better thermals, got -10C in idle (~32C absolute) and -15C under load (~72C absolute). CPU was always undervolted to -0.0625V, never had stability issues in Linux (heavy/day long compiling) and got 10C for free under load (90C->80C).

During the swap I discovered that I applied too much thermal paste when I put on the stock cooler (luckily not conductive), had to cleanup and managed to get it working regardless.


Things were perfect for 3 weeks, I thought I had the build perfectly running, finally.
I had upgraded to F12e during this time, no issues before nor after.

When I say things were perfect I mean I was compiling, multiple times, ~1500 packages for 3 days straight without issues.



And... nope.
Today after finishing my work-from-home shift, I click the power button as usual.
3 short beeps, board reboots (fans slow down), fans spin up again to fixed rate, no POST beep.
Checking the LEDs on the board, I see it's stuck on CPU - thought by chance it finally got busted due to some thermal paste stuck somewhere and leaked downwards due to gravity (which anyway shouldn't have mattered as it was silicon-based, but you never know that perhaps it's preventing proper contact for the 1 critical CPU pin).
But it should at least still POST or beep in agony, attempt a BIOS reset, or at least display something on screen.
Nothing.
I clear CMOS, try again, same happens.

Open everything up, look for good cleaning video guides, clean out the CPU as-if just purchased with alcohol and a toothbrush. Disassemble the top plastic part of the socket, clean it properly also with alcohol and toothbrush, clean the bottom part with a needle (luckily there was very little stuff there, so I carefully plucked it out).
Reassemble. Dead.


Now it's stuck on the RAM LED. Pulled out all RAM, nothing.
Tried running with just the CPU (no RAM/GPU/SSD). Tried running without ANYTHING, just the board herself.

Again, nothing at all, for minutes. Of course various clear CMOS were attempted in between, but nothing helped.

It can't be the PSU because the GPU, LEDs and fans do spin. The front USB-C charging only panel does charge the phone.




Could have been the first batch of boards (Aug 2019), but in my 20+ years assembling PCs I have never seen a poorer build quality.
Not in hardware, not in BIOS core stability, not in BIOS UI:
1. Random BIOS resets: really? in 2020? for the money I'm throwing at them for this?
2. Low Battery BIOS resets: even worse: either electronic design was screwed up or the quality of the components wasn't really as marketed? Both of them are scary
3. Happened to get stuck multiple times during BIOS upgrades (51% or so): yes, backup BIOS, BUT WHY DID IT GET STUCK?!

4. Why do VCore voltage offset settings only seem to apply after 2 reboots? Isn't one enough?

5. Why the hell does the BIOS Smart fan panel get stuck/incredibly laggy all the time and only works after clear CMOS? (had it since day 1 with all BIOSes)
6. Why the hell do I need to click "Accept" everytime I want to access PBO settings?
7. Why the hell there are 20 sub-menus for stuff that could have been put in the same section, just with decent dividers?


TL; DR: I gave up, today I filled the online RMA form for this board and have already ordered an Asus Rog Strix X570-F Gaming.


----------



## patryk

ryouiki said:


> On the master? M2A is directly off the processor, M2B/M2C are off the chipset, and M2C is also split with switch with SATA4/5.
> 
> Here is the PCI layout for the Gigabyte X570 boards someone gave me previous in this (or maybe the Aorus Master) thread:
> 
> https://drive.google.com/file/d/193tSL7U6VwPwnWYm4NPdjQQ3xZwShiAD/view



Hi

First question
when using 3 m.2 disks
M2B work pcie x4
other both (M2A, M2C) will work at sata speed?

Second question
when using 1 disk m.2
in the M2C connector will I have pcie x4 but I lose two sata (4/5) ports?

Uuuf Fortunately, I installed a m.2 disk to M2B connectors, because the CPU water block collided with the headpad M2A connectors: D


----------



## patryk

3900x stock and sli 1080ti stock

time spy 18109

graphic score 19500

graphic test 1 126fps
graphic test 2 112fps

cpu score 12857

cpu test 43 fps

Fire strike 33323

graphic score 49500

graphic test 1 233fps
graphic test 2 199fps

PHYSICS SCORE 27897

physics test 88,5 fps

COMBINED SCORE 9587

combined test 44.5fps


----------



## ryouiki

patryk said:


> Hi
> 
> First question
> when using 3 m.2 disks
> M2B work pcie x4
> other both (M2A, M2C) will work at sata speed?
> 
> Second question
> when using 1 disk m.2
> in the M2C connector will I have pcie x4 but I lose two sata (4/5) ports?
> 
> Uuuf Fortunately, I installed a m.2 disk to M2B connectors, because the CPU water block collided with the headpad M2A connectors: D


As far as I understand it:

Ideally you want a single SSD in M2A since you have dedicated lanes, M2B/M2C have to share total bandwidth with any other devices from the chipset. Installing a NVMe SSD into M2C will disable SATA port 4/5.


----------



## ManniX-ITA

joker_95 said:


> ...
> 
> Could have been the first batch of boards (Aug 2019), but in my 20+ years assembling PCs I have never seen a poorer build quality.
> Not in hardware, not in BIOS core stability, not in BIOS UI:
> 1. Random BIOS resets: really? in 2020? for the money I'm throwing at them for this?
> 2. Low Battery BIOS resets: even worse: either electronic design was screwed up or the quality of the components wasn't really as marketed? Both of them are scary
> 3. Happened to get stuck multiple times during BIOS upgrades (51% or so): yes, backup BIOS, BUT WHY DID IT GET STUCK?!
> 
> 4. Why do VCore voltage offset settings only seem to apply after 2 reboots? Isn't one enough?
> 
> 5. Why the hell does the BIOS Smart fan panel get stuck/incredibly laggy all the time and only works after clear CMOS? (had it since day 1 with all BIOSes)
> 6. Why the hell do I need to click "Accept" everytime I want to access PBO settings?
> 7. Why the hell there are 20 sub-menus for stuff that could have been put in the same section, just with decent dividers?
> 
> 
> TL; DR: I gave up, today I filled the online RMA form for this board and have already ordered an Asus Rog Strix X570-F Gaming.



Feel sorry for you 
Really hope this issues are happening only to the first batches, I'm terrified it could happen to me too at some point...

I agree, especially for the price I paid the Master, the quality isn't on par with the expectations.

About your points:
1. Agree, there's something wrong and this specific issue it's not common to other x570 boards as far I could see
2. Agree, probably related to n.1: I think I saw the first "low CMOS battery level" alarm in 80s... what happened in the last 40 years? It's puzzling the board doesn't detect it
3. Didn't happen to me, maybe an earlier signal something was wrong? On the Master I often get a freeze after BIOS flash the first time I try to save the profile
4. Does not happen to mine; earlier signal too?
5. Does not happen to mine; maybe related to the CSM setting?
6. That's AMD forcing it, not the boards manufacturer. You'll have it too with the ASUS
7. Agree, the BIOS layout is not the best and it's not improving

The board layout is really well done and the VRM part is top notch, these are the best aspects for me.
But the thermal pads for the chipset and for the back-plate are rubbish... 
There are good points and bad points; the other brands they have their issues too.
It's a pity the direct support we had here is gone; that alone convinced me to try again with GB.
The last board I had from GB was an half disaster in quality; very similar issues as these ones.

But why did you went ASUS? I'd have bet on MSI, they both have issues but I read much worse about ASUS lately.
Does this model have good reviews or else?


----------



## smonkie

ManniX-ITA said:


> Temps seems fine. Yes, it could be the board is not giving enough, in my case I have to use a -0.050 instead.
> But I've read in this thread people that had to use a +0.050 like you.
> 
> I've got mine already with the new AGESA but someone said this is a common issue with the latest one and x570.
> The previous version didn't had it so they were blaming AMD not the board manufacturers.
> But it's an hearsay, so take it as it is.
> 
> Without the negative offset I don't get OCCT errors but poor performances and 5-10 degrees more than it should.
> 
> Using the straight optimized defaults I get horrible performances and USB drops, it's just not working reliably as expected.
> Guess I have to blame both GB and AMD for it, I'm just not sure how to split it between the two


Very interesting info indeed. I guess I could try to downgrade BIOS version and try again, but it's just so much hussle just to make OCCT works. Thanks. 

By the way, I'm getting so much better Cinebench scores with -0.05V, so I'll let it there.


----------



## joker_95

ManniX-ITA said:


> Feel sorry for you
> Really hope this issues are happening only to the first batches, I'm terrified it could happen to me too at some point...
> 
> I agree, especially for the price I paid the Master, the quality isn't on par with the expectations.
> 
> About your points:
> 1. Agree, there's something wrong and this specific issue it's not common to other x570 boards as far I could see
> 2. Agree, probably related to n.1: I think I saw the first "low CMOS battery level" alarm in 80s... what happened in the last 40 years? It's puzzling the board doesn't detect it
> 3. Didn't happen to me, maybe an earlier signal something was wrong? On the Master I often get a freeze after BIOS flash the first time I try to save the profile
> 4. Does not happen to mine; earlier signal too?
> 5. Does not happen to mine; maybe related to the CSM setting?
> 6. That's AMD forcing it, not the boards manufacturer. You'll have it too with the ASUS
> 7. Agree, the BIOS layout is not the best and it's not improving
> 
> The board layout is really well done and the VRM part is top notch, these are the best aspects for me.
> But the thermal pads for the chipset and for the back-plate are rubbish...
> There are good points and bad points; the other brands they have their issues too.
> It's a pity the direct support we had here is gone; that alone convinced me to try again with GB.
> The last board I had from GB was an half disaster in quality; very similar issues as these ones.
> 
> But why did you went ASUS? I'd have bet on MSI, they both have issues but I read much worse about ASUS lately.
> Does this model have good reviews or else?


Thanks for the reply.

Didn't know about 6, must have missed it, thanks.
As for 4, I know it was happening in the past, read about it and observed it happening esp. first 2-3 months of ownership. Perhaps it was visible only on older BIOSes, but still...

A friend suggested Asus ROG as he was always very pleased with the brand/lineup, and googling around for <brand/board> + issues, I found the Asus ROG lineup to have the least/less severe issues compared to the other boards (ofc, some confirmation bias kicks in here).
I also got the impression, for a long time, that MSI sometimes doesn't know how to handle thermals/cooling, so I left the brand as the last choice.


----------



## ManniX-ITA

joker_95 said:


> Thanks for the reply.
> 
> Didn't know about 6, must have missed it, thanks.
> As for 4, I know it was happening in the past, read about it and observed it happening esp. first 2-3 months of ownership. Perhaps it was visible only on older BIOSes, but still...
> 
> A friend suggested Asus ROG as he was always very pleased with the brand/lineup, and googling around for <brand/board> + issues, I found the Asus ROG lineup to have the least/less severe issues compared to the other boards (ofc, some confirmation bias kicks in here).
> I also got the impression, for a long time, that MSI sometimes doesn't know how to handle thermals/cooling, so I left the brand as the last choice.


Yes MSI did a lot of missteps lately; you have to pick up the right model.
Some have an incredibly very embarrassing VRM part... 
But same as well with ASUS.

Here in this thread cidious went back to MSI and was very pleased.
No issues with voltages, straight up working XMP profile and memory overclock, very good performances.

Maybe check buildzoid's video on this board:





I have just had a look to a similar video comments, in Italian sorry, and they are not good at all.
Seems it's much inferior to the TUF version and the Strix -E and much worse than the Unify...




The big red "BOCCIATA" text means: "REJECTED"


----------



## ManniX-ITA

smonkie said:


> Very interesting info indeed. I guess I could try to downgrade BIOS version and try again, but it's just so much hussle just to make OCCT works. Thanks.
> 
> By the way, I'm getting so much better Cinebench scores with -0.05V, so I'll let it there.


Well, OCCT should just work... whatever BIOS version you use.
If it doesn't there's something wrong lurking in the shadows, sooner or later you'll find something else not working as well.

Probably the other heavy workload you had success with are just on the edge of instability.
I'd recommend you investigate it; try setting LLC for CPU at Medium and SOC at Low and run again OCCT.
Try also setting VDDP/VDDG at 900/950 manually.


----------



## joker_95

ManniX-ITA said:


> Yes MSI did a lot of missteps lately; you have to pick up the right model.
> Some have an incredibly very embarrassing VRM part...
> But same as well with ASUS.
> 
> Here in this thread cidious went back to MSI and was very pleased.
> No issues with voltages, straight up working XMP profile and memory overclock, very good performances.
> 
> Maybe check buildzoid's video on this board:
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CtvAd7y9B9o



Again, thanks.
Both guys in the videos seem to know what they're talking about, so I decided to try out the Asus ROG C8H instead. Doesn't make sense to save 100 bucks to potentially get the very same issues.
They also both agree you can't go wrong with any MB on the ~420 price-point from any manufacturer, so I upgraded and I'll still try Asus. VRMs and voltage regulators seem to be much more solid compared to the X570-F.
Also read some reviews saying Asus had better VRMs/thermals in general. And I guess I'll also start to appreciate the external "Clear CMOS" button :-D



ManniX-ITA said:


> I have just had a look to a similar video comments, in Italian sorry, and they are not good at all.
> Seems it's much inferior to the TUF version and the Strix -E and much worse than the Unify...
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2bwnzpVSt0M
> The big red "BOCCIATA" text means: "REJECTED"


Nessun problema, sono Italiano anch'io :-D


----------



## ManniX-ITA

joker_95 said:


> Again, thanks.
> Both guys in the videos seem to know what they're talking about, so I decided to try out the Asus ROG C8H instead. Doesn't make sense to save 100 bucks to potentially get the very same issues.
> They also both agree you can't go wrong with any MB on the ~420 price-point from any manufacturer, so I upgraded and I'll still try Asus. VRMs and voltage regulators seem to be much more solid compared to the X570-F.
> Also read some reviews saying Asus had better VRMs/thermals in general. And I guess I'll also start to appreciate the external "Clear CMOS" button :-D
> 
> Nessun problema, sono Italiano anch'io :-D


LoL, perfetto 
Good luck with the C8H then, much better choice indeed!


----------



## briank

joker_95 said:


> <Snipped>
> 
> Could have been the first batch of boards (Aug 2019), but in my 20+ years assembling PCs I have never seen a poorer build quality.
> Not in hardware, not in BIOS core stability, not in BIOS UI:
> 1. Random BIOS resets: really? in 2020? for the money I'm throwing at them for this?
> 2. Low Battery BIOS resets: even worse: either electronic design was screwed up or the quality of the components wasn't really as marketed? Both of them are scary
> 3. Happened to get stuck multiple times during BIOS upgrades (51% or so): yes, backup BIOS, BUT WHY DID IT GET STUCK?!
> 
> 4. Why do VCore voltage offset settings only seem to apply after 2 reboots? Isn't one enough?
> 
> 5. Why the hell does the BIOS Smart fan panel get stuck/incredibly laggy all the time and only works after clear CMOS? (had it since day 1 with all BIOSes)
> 6. Why the hell do I need to click "Accept" everytime I want to access PBO settings?
> 7. Why the hell there are 20 sub-menus for stuff that could have been put in the same section, just with decent dividers?
> 
> TL; DR: I gave up, today I filled the online RMA form for this board and have already ordered an Asus Rog Strix X570-F Gaming.


I understand your frustration. I can also say this has been a frustrating experience. I think one of the causes is that AMD has decided to squeeze every last bit of performance from every chiplet. With each chiplet being binned and having a custom VID curve and then features which are supposed to increase stability when the chip is being pushed to the edge (like PBO and clock stretching). Not only do they make each chip unique, they also make it much harder to detect instabilities as they can run along for days before an error or crash happens. All this complexity I think has made it difficult for the Mobo manufacturers to come up with default settings that are truly stable for all CPUs and all workloads. It's clear they are struggling as are we.

I have spent 10X more time fine tuning this CPU / Mobo / Memory combo than any overclock I've done before. And it still has more performance I could squeeze out of it. It just stopped being fun. Maybe I'll return to it sometime in the future, but I'm just burnt out from all the complexities. While it's great having 32 threads, I do miss the simplicity of my previous Intel systems.


----------



## pschorr1123

joker_95 said:


> Again, thanks.
> Both guys in the videos seem to know what they're talking about, so I decided to try out the Asus ROG C8H instead. Doesn't make sense to save 100 bucks to potentially get the very same issues.
> They also both agree you can't go wrong with any MB on the ~420 price-point from any manufacturer, so I upgraded and I'll still try Asus. VRMs and voltage regulators seem to be much more solid compared to the X570-F.
> Also read some reviews saying Asus had better VRMs/thermals in general. And I guess I'll also start to appreciate the external "Clear CMOS" button :-D
> 
> 
> 
> Nessun problema, sono Italiano anch'io :-D


Good call on the CH8, you won't be disappointed. That's the board I was going to get if I hadn't got the Master. Only thing that really bugged me was the single phase vrm for the SOC. I like to lurk in all of the Am4 forums so I hope you will report your results over there. Best of luck to you.


----------



## MyUsername

ManniX-ITA said:


> Well, he needs a good enough check
> I didn't try folding, will give a shot to see how it goes on mine.


I was a bit harsh Jack Daniels speaking sorry, OCCT is a good quick system checker. Careful with [email protected], my motherboard had a fit the next day and didn't work for 24 hours. I was about to RMA, got an itch to test the board and got it working again somehow.




ManniX-ITA said:


> Well, OCCT should just work... whatever BIOS version you use.
> If it doesn't there's something wrong lurking in the shadows, sooner or later you'll find something else not working as well.
> 
> Probably the other heavy workload you had success with are just on the edge of instability.
> I'd recommend you investigate it; try setting LLC for CPU at Medium and SOC at Low and run again OCCT.
> Try also setting VDDP/VDDG at 900/950 manually.


VDDP/VDDG at stock voltages my end aren't that stable and I do get sudden shut downs. VDDG should be 50mV under SOC voltage 1.1v, if overclocking the IF/SOC I would increase LLC to turbo or extreme. Memory anything near 3600 I would use VDDP 1050mV, but this isn't as sensitive as VDDG.


----------



## ManniX-ITA

MyUsername said:


> I was a bit harsh Jack Daniels speaking sorry, OCCT is a good quick system checker. Careful with [email protected], my motherboard had a fit the next day and didn't work for 24 hours. I was about to RMA, got an itch to test the board and got it working again somehow.
> 
> VDDP/VDDG at stock voltages my end aren't that stable and I do get sudden shut downs. VDDG should be 50mV under SOC voltage 1.1v, if overclocking the IF/SOC I would increase LLC to turbo or extreme. Memory anything near 3600 I would use VDDP 1050mV, but this isn't as sensitive as VDDG.




Not sure why but I don't get such extreme thermals with [email protected], 78 degrees max. I have to double check...

I tried running at 950/1000, 1000/1050, 1050/1000. Also many other combinations and split VDDG CCD/IOD.
I always end up after maybe a few days of perfection into instabilities or random reboots.
Lasted very long with SOC vCore at 1.168V and 1000/1050; really reliable and good bench scores but at some point again, unstable.
Same for PWM and LLC, tried High, Turbo, Extreme; from zero changes to only worst.

Now I'm back at 900/950 with SOC voltage offset +0.025 and CPU LLC Medium, SOC LLC Low, CPU Current Protection Medium, PWM Auto.
It's finally rock stable and I can get great performances with PBO bug and [email protected], most critical scenario.

I love and hate this CPU, I'm wasting so much time on it...


----------



## bluechris

joker_95 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> 
> Posting to leave my experience, hoping it helps someone decide whether these boards are worth it.
> 
> 
> Built the following config September 2019:
> - Aorus Pro X570
> - Sapphire Radeon RX 5700 XT
> - Seasonic Prime Ultra Titanium 850W
> - Corsair Vengeance LPX 4x16GB 3200MHz
> The CPU, Ryzen 3800X, came in late September and was the last piece missing (had ordered 3900X with all the build that got delivered mid-Aug, but they were weeks away for delivery).
> 
> 
> 
> Experienced more or less in order order:
> 1. Super-long first startup - a good 4-5 mins - made me think the build was DoA
> 
> 2. BIOS randomly resetting for a couple weeks after ~1 month the build was running
> 
> 3. BIOS resetting every day at first cold boot - changed CMOS battery after looking for 3 days straight for answers in forums (and yes, Vbat was 2.78V and after change got back to 3.2Vsomething) - still happened a couple times later on
> 4. (once) BIOS resetting and switching to backup BIOS (F11 -> F3 stock that was with the board)
> 
> 5. Random shutdowns during gameplay before BIOS F11
> 
> 
> 
> 3 weeks ago I then swapped Wraith cooler for Noctua NH-D15s trying to get better thermals, got -10C in idle (~32C absolute) and -15C under load (~72C absolute). CPU was always undervolted to -0.0625V, never had stability issues in Linux (heavy/day long compiling) and got 10C for free under load (90C->80C).
> 
> During the swap I discovered that I applied too much thermal paste when I put on the stock cooler (luckily not conductive), had to cleanup and managed to get it working regardless.
> 
> 
> Things were perfect for 3 weeks, I thought I had the build perfectly running, finally.
> I had upgraded to F12e during this time, no issues before nor after.
> 
> When I say things were perfect I mean I was compiling, multiple times, ~1500 packages for 3 days straight without issues.
> 
> 
> 
> And... nope.
> Today after finishing my work-from-home shift, I click the power button as usual.
> 3 short beeps, board reboots (fans slow down), fans spin up again to fixed rate, no POST beep.
> Checking the LEDs on the board, I see it's stuck on CPU - thought by chance it finally got busted due to some thermal paste stuck somewhere and leaked downwards due to gravity (which anyway shouldn't have mattered as it was silicon-based, but you never know that perhaps it's preventing proper contact for the 1 critical CPU pin).
> But it should at least still POST or beep in agony, attempt a BIOS reset, or at least display something on screen.
> Nothing.
> I clear CMOS, try again, same happens.
> 
> Open everything up, look for good cleaning video guides, clean out the CPU as-if just purchased with alcohol and a toothbrush. Disassemble the top plastic part of the socket, clean it properly also with alcohol and toothbrush, clean the bottom part with a needle (luckily there was very little stuff there, so I carefully plucked it out).
> Reassemble. Dead.
> 
> 
> Now it's stuck on the RAM LED. Pulled out all RAM, nothing.
> Tried running with just the CPU (no RAM/GPU/SSD). Tried running without ANYTHING, just the board herself.
> 
> Again, nothing at all, for minutes. Of course various clear CMOS were attempted in between, but nothing helped.
> 
> It can't be the PSU because the GPU, LEDs and fans do spin. The front USB-C charging only panel does charge the phone.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Could have been the first batch of boards (Aug 2019), but in my 20+ years assembling PCs I have never seen a poorer build quality.
> Not in hardware, not in BIOS core stability, not in BIOS UI:
> 1. Random BIOS resets: really? in 2020? for the money I'm throwing at them for this?
> 2. Low Battery BIOS resets: even worse: either electronic design was screwed up or the quality of the components wasn't really as marketed? Both of them are scary
> 3. Happened to get stuck multiple times during BIOS upgrades (51% or so): yes, backup BIOS, BUT WHY DID IT GET STUCK?!
> 
> 4. Why do VCore voltage offset settings only seem to apply after 2 reboots? Isn't one enough?
> 
> 5. Why the hell does the BIOS Smart fan panel get stuck/incredibly laggy all the time and only works after clear CMOS? (had it since day 1 with all BIOSes)
> 6. Why the hell do I need to click "Accept" everytime I want to access PBO settings?
> 7. Why the hell there are 20 sub-menus for stuff that could have been put in the same section, just with decent dividers?
> 
> 
> TL; DR: I gave up, today I filled the online RMA form for this board and have already ordered an Asus Rog Strix X570-F Gaming.


What is your MB part number? Myne and several others that their died were from the 1st batches but incredibly yours lasted very long. RMA it asap and don't accept anything with lower PN than 3000


----------



## joker_95

pschorr1123 said:


> Good call on the CH8, you won't be disappointed. That's the board I was going to get if I hadn't got the Master. Only thing that really bugged me was the single phase vrm for the SOC. I like to lurk in all of the Am4 forums so I hope you will report your results over there. Best of luck to you.


Thanks, will report back then 




bluechris said:


> What is your MB part number? Myne and several others that their died were from the 1st batches but incredibly yours lasted very long. RMA it asap and don't accept anything with lower PN than 3000


Did my part and searched on google how to look up the PN, but couldn't find any info.
On the Gigabyte website I read that all the stickers to the power connectors were reporting serial numbers, here for reference: "4 719331 005999", "SN192500024507", "B42E993CA878".
If it's the sticker close to the PCH fan (with a small red dot), it reads "1/D/J5A109 01407". I couldn't find anything else on the board that looked like an SN/PN.


If none is correct, can you please point me to the right place to look at?
I'm getting it exchanged anyway for an Asus C8H, but would be good to know. Thank you!


----------



## fluidzoverclock

Hey guys,

Im hearing coil whine through the right headphone speaker when gaming / stress testing the gpu. Strangely, It only comes from the rear audio out port. The other audio ports/front audio connector isn't affected. It even occurs with the motherboard outside of the case. I tested the outlet for ground and it passed. I thought that the x570 masters audio out would have adequate shielding against interference.

If anyone here has a 2080ti, or another power hungry graphics card that coil whines, headphones with a 3.5mm adapter, and an x570 aorus master (or another x570 aorus with a built in amp), please give this a go.. 

1) Run atitool, or Heaven Benchmark
2) Mute the volume on your pc, 
3) Plug your 3.5mm headphones into the rear audio out port, and push your headphone cup closely towards you ear (as its a faint sound). 

Listen closely, Do you hear the same sound that the graphics card is making (coil whine) through the right headphone speaker? Thanks for testing.


----------



## ManniX-ITA

fluidzoverclock said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Im hearing coil whine through the right headphone speaker when gaming / stress testing the gpu. Strangely, It only comes from the rear audio out port. The other audio ports/front audio connector isn't affected. It even occurs with the motherboard outside of the case. I tested the outlet for ground and it passed. I thought that the x570 masters audio out would have adequate shielding against interference.
> 
> If anyone here has a 2080ti, or another power hungry graphics card that coil whines, headphones with a 3.5mm adapter, and an x570 aorus master (or another x570 aorus with a built in amp), please give this a go..
> 
> 1) Run atitool, or Heaven Benchmark
> 2) Mute the volume on your pc,
> 3) Plug your 3.5mm headphones into the rear audio out port, and push your headphone cup closely towards you ear (as its a faint sound).
> 
> Listen closely, Do you hear the same sound that the graphics card is making (coil whine) through the right headphone speaker? Thanks for testing.


Only on the right and faint?
Consider yourself extremely lucky; it's not the mainboard, it's the Geforce. Common issue with all 2xxx cards.
On cheaper boards you get an helicopter like buzzing.


----------



## fluidzoverclock

ManniX-ITA said:


> Only on the right and faint?
> Consider yourself extremely lucky; it's not the mainboard, it's the Geforce. Common issue with all 2xxx cards.
> On cheaper boards you get an helicopter like buzzing.



Its perceived much louder when I run ati tool, as the pitch of the frequency is higher. If I reduce the power limit of the 2080ti in afterburner then volume of the noise in the headphones goes down, and the same goes for the gpu coil whine, it lowers too.


----------



## bluechris

joker_95 said:


> Thanks, will report back then
> 
> 
> 
> Did my part and searched on google how to look up the PN, but couldn't find any info.
> On the Gigabyte website I read that all the stickers to the power connectors were reporting serial numbers, here for reference: "4 719331 005999", "SN192500024507", "B42E993CA878".
> If it's the sticker close to the PCH fan (with a small red dot), it reads "1/D/J5A109 01407". I couldn't find anything else on the board that looked like an SN/PN.
> 
> 
> If none is correct, can you please point me to the right place to look at?
> I'm getting it exchanged anyway for an Asus C8H, but would be good to know. Thank you!


005999 is your part number so seems yours is not from the very 1st ones.


----------



## ManniX-ITA

fluidzoverclock said:


> Its perceived much louder when I run ati tool, as the pitch of the frequency is higher. If I reduce the power limit of the 2080ti in afterburner then volume of the noise in the headphones goes down, and the same goes for the gpu coil whine, it lowers too.


The only solution I've read about is to enable vsync, or gsync if you have it, and/or enable frame rate limiting.
You can now enable frame rate limits on the geforce global/per app profile.
It's a common issue with all "latest" graphics cards but it's much worse with the 2xxx.
I have no issues with my 1070, been lucky.

It's so bad on some 2080ti that some twitch streamers had to move their case to the opposite side of the desk where the external sound card and mic are placed.
The hum goes inside if there's not at least 1-1.5 meters of distance.


----------



## joker_95

briank said:


> I understand your frustration. I can also say this has been a frustrating experience. I think one of the causes is that AMD has decided to squeeze every last bit of performance from every chiplet. With each chiplet being binned and having a custom VID curve and then features which are supposed to increase stability when the chip is being pushed to the edge (like PBO and clock stretching). Not only do they make each chip unique, they also make it much harder to detect instabilities as they can run along for days before an error or crash happens. All this complexity I think has made it difficult for the Mobo manufacturers to come up with default settings that are truly stable for all CPUs and all workloads. It's clear they are struggling as are we.
> 
> I have spent 10X more time fine tuning this CPU / Mobo / Memory combo than any overclock I've done before. And it still has more performance I could squeeze out of it. It just stopped being fun. Maybe I'll return to it sometime in the future, but I'm just burnt out from all the complexities. While it's great having 32 threads, I do miss the simplicity of my previous Intel systems.


I understand that, I did not expect the experience to be flawless.
But between flawless and the board dying, experiencing all kinds of issues before doing so, there's a huge gap. And the issues were mostly with the BIOS and the quality of the parts (guessing the latter), not so much with everything else.
I wasn't even trying to overclock - I just wanted a performance home workstation, that I could optionally game on (I'd get any AMD GPUs just for the opensource Linux drivers, rather than nVidia GPUs that give me some more FPS).
I set the memory XMP profile and was working perfectly, PBO was giving me 4.1GHz all-cores after 15m of Prime95 automatically, without me even trying (really just applied a slight undervolt, see previous posts).
The goal was to make the system performant and "just work", and with this board as base, it was a total failure.
Again, perhaps I've been just unlucky, or perhaps it was one of the first batches. Still, from my experience, it looks like they didn't even test this board before shipping it.


----------



## joker_95

bluechris said:


> 005999 is your part number so seems yours is not from the very 1st ones.


Thanks for confirming!


----------



## Alex0401

bluechris said:


> 005999 is your part number so seems yours is not from the very 1st ones.


please tell me should i do RMA?


----------



## bluechris

Alex0401 said:


> please tell me should i do RMA?


No, guys don't RMA your boards even if it has very low production number. It happened to some of us and some others experienced bad batteries it seems.
Nothing is certain why some boards fail after some time without touching anything. 
Statistically it seems it's possible that the 1st batch had something but it's up to you to rma it. Also the reports are in this forum and some in Reddit but it's very low sample. 
In USA seems easy btw to do that without problem but the rest of the world doesn't have this ability without a problem.


----------



## pschorr1123

Alex0401 said:


> please tell me should i do RMA?



Mine is 1860. No need to hit the panic button as there is no solid info as to why a couple early boards died. I just have in the back in my mind that if the PC doesn't turn on 1 day I won't have to waste too much time troubleshooting as I'll know it's an instant RMA

Saying that I have had no issues with this board besides bios bugs like my bclk going to 108 when trying to run RAM at 3733/ 1866 IF. I know damn well I didn't touch my bclk and am very glad I didn't get data corruption on my ssd/ nvme. When Zen 3 drops early next year I will wait 6 months to let others work out the bugs and get the CPUs at lower prices. ie 3900x is $400 @ Micro Center


----------



## n4p0l3onic

Hey people, what's the difference between F10 bios and the beta F12E bios? Thx


----------



## meridius

Mine is 0956, but i am not bothered as its working and not only that it will have 2 warranty anyway so it should be all good. and telling people to RMA a low number board is just stupid as even later boards could have a defect.

I build things in electronics manufacturing and trust me newer builds can still have there problems, if you get a faulty part form a manufacturer to build your own items it can still work but have problems down the line.

if it works keep it if not send it back simple as that just because its a newer batch does not mean its built to 100% perfection.


----------



## Acertified

My boards are #444 and #375. I have had them for approximately 7 months and they are still running perfect. I think just because you have a low number board has nothing to do with them being bad. It is simply the luck of the draw. My #444 board is loaded up and it still works just fine. Every PCIe slot has something in it. Every NVME slot has something in it. It is Water Cooled although with an AIO and Not a custom loop. DONT RMA your boards just because the production number is low.


----------



## Ownedj00

I have #182 and have replaced the mem battery already as ive been having bios dumps every few days and even after replacing the battery it still happens so i'm at a loss as to what it could be.

build in sig below


----------



## ManniX-ITA

n4p0l3onic said:


> Hey people, what's the difference between F10 bios and the beta F12E bios? Thx


For which board?
If it's the Master, I found it has problems booting via USB. Also the Thunderbolt options are exposed even on the first revision without it.
I'm sticking to F12a and so far has been very reliable.



Ownedj00 said:


> I have #182 and have replaced the mem battery already as ive been having bios dumps every few days and even after replacing the battery it still happens so i'm at a loss as to what it could be.
> 
> build in sig below


At least in one case has been linked to power draw from the fan headers.
Can you try running with only the CPU fan and/or move the CPU fan to a different header?

About doing RMA because of a low production number; of course it's a terrible idea. 
The statistical sample is too low, we are talking about maybe a dozen failures over probably thousands sold? We don't even know the real numbers.
The normal failure rate in electronics it's still orders of magnitude higher than this.

Indeed the first batch has always a higher chance of a production issue.
But there's another factor, the primary one, into play: age.
Statistically the first batch returns are higher at the beginning simply because they have been used for a longer time.
Newer batches already had some failures reported here and if everything is normal in a few months the return rate will be equivalent to the first batches.


----------



## Ownedj00

ManniX-ITA said:


> For which board?
> At least in one case has been linked to power draw from the fan headers.
> Can you try running with only the CPU fan and/or move the CPU fan to a different header?
> 
> About doing RMA because of a low production number; of course it's a terrible idea.
> The statistical sample is too low, we are talking about maybe a dozen failures over probably thousands sold? We don't even know the real numbers.
> The normal failure rate in electronics it's still orders of magnitude higher than this.
> 
> Indeed the first batch has always a higher chance of a production issue.
> But there's another factor, the primary one, into play: age.
> Statistically the first batch returns are higher at the beginning simply because they have been used for a longer time.
> Newer batches already had some failures reported here and if everything is normal in a few months the return rate will be equivalent to the first batches.


I have only my cpu fan's on tthe cpu fan header (Corsair H150i) and a fan hub with 5 fans on the cpu fan opt header. Will this cause problems?


----------



## ManniX-ITA

Ownedj00 said:


> I have only my cpu fan's on tthe cpu fan header (Corsair H150i) and a fan hub with 5 fans on the cpu fan opt header. Will this cause problems?


The fan hub is powered externally by SATA/Molex or takes it from the fan header?
If it's using external power probably doesn't matter but in any case I wouldn't use CPU_OPT.

I would move the H150i to SYS_FAN5 and the hub to SYS_FAN1, if not possible to SYS_FAN6 or SYS_FAN4.

Keep it as it is for at least twice the time you usually get a bios reset, just not to sing victory too early.
If it doesn't happen again then you can try to move back the H150i to the CPU_FAN.


----------



## pschorr1123

ManniX-ITA said:


> For which board?
> If it's the Master, I found it has problems booting via USB. Also the Thunderbolt options are exposed even on the first revision without it.
> I'm sticking to F12a and so far has been very reliable.
> 
> 
> 
> At least in one case has been linked to power draw from the fan headers.
> Can you try running with only the CPU fan and/or move the CPU fan to a different header?
> 
> SNIP.


Do you think enabling ERP would have helped mitigate that issue dude had where his LEDs on the stock CPU cooler were sucking down power via the fan header?


----------



## ManniX-ITA

pschorr1123 said:


> Do you think enabling ERP would have helped mitigate that issue dude had where his LEDs on the stock CPU cooler were sucking down power via the fan header?


Right! That would be something to check first.



Ownedj00 said:


> I have only my cpu fan's on tthe cpu fan header (Corsair H150i) and a fan hub with 5 fans on the cpu fan opt header. Will this cause problems?


Is your ErP setting enabled or enabled now?


----------



## Ownedj00

ManniX-ITA said:


> Right! That would be something to check first.
> 
> 
> 
> Is your ErP setting enabled or enabled now?


ErP?? 



ManniX-ITA said:


> The fan hub is powered externally by SATA/Molex or takes it from the fan header?
> If it's using external power probably doesn't matter but in any case I wouldn't use CPU_OPT.
> 
> I would move the H150i to SYS_FAN5 and the hub to SYS_FAN1, if not possible to SYS_FAN6 or SYS_FAN4.
> 
> Keep it as it is for at least twice the time you usually get a bios reset, just not to sing victory too early.
> If it doesn't happen again then you can try to move back the H150i to the CPU_FAN.


I'll give this a go and see how it goes. i'll report back soon


----------



## ManniX-ITA

Ownedj00 said:


> ErP??
> I'll give this a go and see how it goes. i'll report back soon


Sorry, here's the menu where to find the ErP setting 

View attachment 200320154157 (Small).BMP


----------



## smonkie

ManniX-ITA said:


> Well, OCCT should just work... whatever BIOS version you use.
> If it doesn't there's something wrong lurking in the shadows, sooner or later you'll find something else not working as well.
> 
> Probably the other heavy workload you had success with are just on the edge of instability.
> I'd recommend you investigate it; try setting LLC for CPU at Medium and SOC at Low and run again OCCT.
> Try also setting VDDP/VDDG at 900/950 manually.


I run a test with +0.05V offset voltage. Voltage seems within the average for this test and CPU:











https://imgur.com/hrJFPa4


It leads me to believe 'auto' setting in this motherboard (x570 Aorus Master) is not providing enough voltage for the 3950X.


----------



## ManniX-ITA

smonkie said:


> ...
> 
> It leads me to believe 'auto' setting in this motherboard (x570 Aorus Master) is not providing enough voltage for the 3950X.


It could be, on my 3800x it's a 0.05 too much. Someone said it's a an AGESA issue but I don't see many with the same issue on other boards.
While here, especially with the Master, I saw really a lot with it.

From what I've seen in 3950x thread you are on the low end both for frequency and voltages; which is good for the temperature.


----------



## smonkie

ManniX-ITA said:


> It could be, on my 3800x it's a 0.05 too much. Someone said it's a an AGESA issue but I don't see many with the same issue on other boards.
> While here, especially with the Master, I saw really a lot with it.
> 
> From what I've seen in 3950x thread you are on the low end both for frequency and voltages; which is good for the temperature.


Thing is, if I keep the +0.05V offset, I am stress tests stable but scoring 9200 in Cinebench 20.

On the other hand, if I choose -0.05V offset, I can’t run some stress test but I get 9400/9500 in Cinebench. The PC is gaming, Handbrake and Premiere stable anyway.

It doesn’t seem to be related to temps because I rarely reach 80º, so I’m totally lost with this one.


----------



## dansi

smonkie said:


> I run a test with +0.05V offset voltage. Voltage seems within the average for this test and CPU:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://imgur.com/hrJFPa4
> 
> 
> It leads me to believe 'auto' setting in this motherboard (x570 Aorus Master) is not providing enough voltage for the 3950X.


Try raising your tdc,edc and ppt values. You should see the add voltage go into work


----------



## smonkie

dansi said:


> Try raising your tdc,edc and ppt values. You should see the add voltage go into work


I haven't been able to see those in Gigabyte BIOS.


----------



## pschorr1123

smonkie said:


> I haven't been able to see those in Gigabyte BIOS. [/QUOT
> 
> You have to go to the settings tab in bios then choose AMD CBS and look for XFR Enhancement setting. Click into PBO and change from auto to manual or advanced to expose PPT, TDC, EDC


----------



## 99belle99

I was just in HWinfo and seen UEFI Boot: Present but secure boot: not present.

Is that normal or is there a setting I missed?


----------



## Falkentyne

joker_95 said:


> 4. Why do VCore voltage offset settings only seem to apply after 2 reboots? Isn't one enough?


Hmmm. Interesting.
Does this ever happen with FIXED voltage or only with random offsets? (or changing from offset to fixed or fixed to offset?)

The GB Z390 boards had some bug where DVID mode changing was not working correctly in some situations (especially when changing from fixed to offset, etc) unless you rebooted twice, or changing from offset to fixed would cause overvoltage or the offset applied on top of the fixed, or the fixed profile loadline calibration applied while still in offset mode, until you rebooted a 2nd time (not sure exactly which). These bugs existed since release and were only fixed in the very latest beta bios, after I was fortunate enough to contact an engineer and they were able to reproduce it, I tested it and the latest Master bios fixed it (still not available on the official pages, only on the tweaktown beta bios forum).

A bug where changing from the "default" fixed voltage (1.20v) to auto or DVID still doesn't work at all. Only happens if vcore is set to the "default" as a fixed override value (1.20v). Doesn't happen at any other fixed value (e.g. 1.205v, 1.195v, etc)

May be partially related to your issue. Try to avoid setting a fixed voltage to what the BIOS says is the 'default' and then changing voltage modes from that value. I don't know AMD hardware so I'm probably way out in space here. Sorry.


----------



## smonkie

Thanks for the tip, @pschorr1123




dansi said:


> Try raising your tdc,edc and ppt values. You should see the add voltage go into work


You were right, after modifyng those settings, OCCT is now stable in auto. 

I still don't understand why you have to add anything at all to a default BIOS configuration in order to make a cpu stable, but who knows. Last time buying a Gigabyte board, that's for sure.


----------



## patryk

hi
I read your posts about auto CPU voltage problems.
My 3900x (RAM XMP profile only rest is auto) no problem with auto voltage in idle or full load is working properly OCCT 4150-4200MHZ in turbo

(Motherboard JBA080 00347 bios f11)


----------



## Ownedj00

ManniX-ITA said:


> Sorry, here's the menu where to find the ErP setting
> 
> View attachment 337140


What does it do? Should it be enabled or disabled?


----------



## meridius

anyone know why the temps in HWinfo64 are higher than ryzen master

HW 44C
master 38C

which one to beleave. I had to up my fan curve again to 68c, 71c to 74c

as my spikes where hitting 68c , I am getting sick of the fan spikes as the cpu keeps spiking and causing the fans to ramp up and down, why is it doing this so much and why has the master not got some sort of fan dleay to stop this from happening.

I noticed with HW i idle about 40-49c when just browsing is this about right as i have a Noctua NH-D15 chromax.black with a single fan at 900rpm and work load hits about the 60 to 70c and full load max out about 81c

what are your power plans ? I have tried both and dont seem to do anything different from one to the other, using the latest amd chipset drivers and there power plans


thanks


----------



## Mastakony

meridius said:


> anyone know why the temps in HWinfo64 are higher than ryzen master
> 
> 
> 
> HW 44C
> 
> master 38C
> 
> 
> 
> which one to beleave. I had to up my fan curve again to 68c, 71c to 74c
> 
> 
> 
> as my spikes where hitting 68c , I am getting sick of the fan spikes as the cpu keeps spiking and causing the fans to ramp up and down, why is it doing this so much and why has the master not got some sort of fan dleay to stop this from happening.
> 
> 
> 
> I noticed with HW i idle about 40-49c when just browsing is this about right as i have a Noctua NH-D15 chromax.black with a single fan at 900rpm and work load hits about the 60 to 70c and full load max out about 81c
> 
> 
> 
> what are your power plans ? I have tried both and dont seem to do anything different from one to the other usign the latest amd chipset drivers and there power plans
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks


Mostly cause it's not the same temp...
I mean the sensors are not at the same place...
RM has a specific way to calculate
For your fan curves, it's the temp in HWi you are using...
Don't worry with that

Envoyé de mon POCO F1 en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## ManniX-ITA

Ownedj00 said:


> What does it do? Should it be enabled or disabled?


It's the "deep standby" enabler, once it's off the power consumption is below 1 Watt.
But it will disable all the wake timers; Wake On Lan, by time, etc



meridius said:


> anyone know why the temps in HWinfo64 are higher than ryzen master
> 
> HW 44C
> master 38C
> 
> which one to beleave. I had to up my fan curve again to 68c, 71c to 74c
> 
> as my spikes where hitting 68c , I am getting sick of the fan spikes as the cpu keeps spiking and causing the fans to ramp up and down, why is it doing this so much and why has the master not got some sort of fan dleay to stop this from happening.
> 
> I noticed with HW i idle about 40-49c when just browsing is this about right as i have a Noctua NH-D15 chromax.black with a single fan at 900rpm and work load hits about the 60 to 70c and full load max out about 81c
> 
> what are your power plans ? I have tried both and dont seem to do anything different from one to the other, using the latest amd chipset drivers and there power plans
> 
> 
> thanks


There is hysteresis for the fans; it's limited to 3 degrees. Usually works but there are some people with Noctua fans especially reporting these spikes.
I think you can manually modify the curve in the BIOS (not 100% sure); I'm pretty happy with the Normal for the CPU and Silent for the rest. I change too often profile to mess with the fans setup.

The temps seems right to me; my 3800x is idling browsing at 40-45 right now. Full max load with AVX is 78 degrees.

I use Process Lasso; it switches between the Ryzen Balanced (which I modified from default with Min CPU usage at 0% and No PCI-e Link State PM) for normal usage to the Ultimate Power plan for games and specific applications.


----------



## bigcid10

I for one can't figure out why anyone would even care about "erp" 
or anything other than C-states 
you bought a really high end and high performance MB/CPU combo
that's like building a topfuel dragster and complaining about gas milage


----------



## MyUsername

bigcid10 said:


> I for one can't figure out why anyone would even care about "erp"
> or anything other than C-states
> you bought a really high end and high performance MB/CPU combo
> that's like building a topfuel dragster and complaining about gas milage


LOL agreed. Giving it beans!


----------



## pschorr1123

bigcid10 said:


> I for one can't figure out why anyone would even care about "erp"
> or anything other than C-states
> you bought a really high end and high performance MB/CPU combo
> that's like building a topfuel dragster and complaining about gas milage


people are asking about it as it seems necessary to enable on GB boards to solve "weird" issues. ie aRGB crap staying lit when power is off, CPU fan LEDs draining CMOS battery through fan header (unconfirmed if ERP helps)


----------



## ManniX-ITA

bigcid10 said:


> I for one can't figure out why anyone would even care about "erp"
> or anything other than C-states
> you bought a really high end and high performance MB/CPU combo
> that's like building a topfuel dragster and complaining about gas milage


In this case was about checking if it'd help with the sporadic BIOS settings reset 

I have it enabled, if I remember correctly, because otherwise my Logietch G15 and G13 they behave very weirdly upon a resume from standby.
Screens flickering, sometimes unresponsive.

But I agree, can't believe for someone the slim savings with C-State are a blocker, let's say for the PBO bug...
What's the point in saving a few watts when you are pushing it higher than possible with 30-50 Watt more?
Must be personal taste...


----------



## MyUsername

pschorr1123 said:


> people are asking about it as it seems necessary to enable on GB boards to solve "weird" issues. ie aRGB crap staying lit when power is off, CPU fan LEDs draining CMOS battery through fan header (unconfirmed if ERP helps)


I think it's the peripherals with RGB are probably not getting the signal to turn off from Windows going to S5 mode. The CMOS battery is on a closed circuit and would be a serious design flaw if power was leaking to the fan headers. It's purely there in case mains power gets disconnected and you don't lose bios settings.



ManniX-ITA said:


> In this case was about checking if it'd help with the sporadic BIOS settings reset
> 
> I have it enabled, if I remember correctly, because otherwise my Logietch G15 and G13 they behave very weirdly upon a resume from standby.
> Screens flickering, sometimes unresponsive.
> 
> But I agree, can't believe for someone the slim savings with C-State are a blocker, let's say for the PBO bug...
> What's the point in saving a few watts when you are pushing it higher than possible with 30-50 Watt more?
> Must be personal taste...


Erp is for S5 only and can't effect S3 as you would not be able to resume from standby as USB power would be disabled, in my case power is still supplied to enable resume but RGB is disabled. ERP is just EU bull for energy saving compliance.


----------



## ManniX-ITA

MyUsername said:


> I think it's the peripherals with RGB are probably not getting the signal to turn off from Windows going to S5 mode. The CMOS battery is on a closed circuit and would be a serious design flaw if power was leaking to the fan headers. It's purely there in case mains power gets disconnected and you don't lose bios settings.
> 
> Erp is for S5 only and can't effect S3 as you would not be able to resume from standby as USB power would be disabled, in my case power is still supplied to enable resume but RGB is disabled. ERP is just EU bull for energy saving compliance.


Yeah, would be quite a bad sign if the fan headers were somehow connected to the bios resets. Would be nice to understand if it's for real or not.

ErP should not affect S3 but I'm pretty sure it does; I started having this problem when I re-did my profile from scratch.
At the beginning I thought I didn't set the Power Loading but it was set to Low as before. Usually it's the Power Loading causing this kind of troubles.
Then I noticed I didn't set the ErP on again and I enabled it. Since then no more issues. Power loading to Auto.
I remember it pretty clearly but I'm not 100% sure, let's say 95%  Too lazy to double check.

Indeed in theory it shouldn't affect S3 but we don't know what it does exactly; my feeling is it's switching to a completely different code to manage power states.
This code probably is more-bug-free than the same with ErP off.


----------



## pschorr1123

MyUsername said:


> I think it's the peripherals with RGB are probably not getting the signal to turn off from Windows going to S5 mode. The CMOS battery is on a closed circuit and would be a serious design flaw if power was leaking to the fan headers. It's purely there in case mains power gets disconnected and you don't lose bios settings.
> 
> 
> 
> Snip.


That makes more sense to me than just having to enable ERP to keep my stuff powered off at shut down . If you read a few pages back @Waltc had an issue where he discovered installing the USB cable to turn off the LEDs on the Stock cooler solved an issue about having cold boot issues from battery being drained. Note that the issue occurred before using the USB cable so any power draw would have been through the fan connector. Very odd issue indeed and I believe he is the only one I have seen with it but a few others have reported needing to replace cmos batteries to solve various bios related issues. Very odd that you would need to replace a cmos battery on a new board. If you have time perhaps you can read his situation in post #6922 that he had and post your thoughts. 

link:https://www.overclock.net/forum/11-...570-aorus-owners-thread-693.html#post28380174


----------



## MyUsername

pschorr1123 said:


> That makes more sense to me than just having to enable ERP to keep my stuff powered off at shut down . If you read a few pages back @Waltc had an issue where he discovered installing the USB cable to turn off the LEDs on the Stock cooler solved an issue about having cold boot issues from battery being drained. Note that the issue occurred before using the USB cable so any power draw would have been through the fan connector. Very odd issue indeed and I believe he is the only one I have seen with it but a few others have reported needing to replace cmos batteries to solve various bios related issues. Very odd that you would need to replace a cmos battery on a new board. If you have time perhaps you can read his situation in post #6922 that he had and post your thoughts.
> 
> link:https://www.overclock.net/forum/11-...570-aorus-owners-thread-693.html#post28380174


Yeah I did read this, I'm a bit sceptical about this. I dug my wraith cooler out to play with(Yes I'm bored on lockdown). Now he mentioned the LEDs are on with just the fan cable and he then connected the USB to be able to turn the LEDs off? At 20% all the LEDs are disabled with the fan trying to spin, but not fully as there isn't enough volts. So if any power was going to the fan to enable the LED controller then surely the fan would be moving? The fan moves before LEDs switch on. The USB and RGB cables are just for software control. Why isn't the RGB cable connected to the motherboard RGB so you can sync the colours? Stupid

I have noticed a slight battery drain on my board 3.216v. I can't see how this can cause cold boot issues(likely an unstable setting), because if the battery was insufficient then you would just lose your bios settings. And anyway the cmos battery can drop to about 2 volts I think before you lose your settings. If you are like me and never unplug your PC from the mains supply, you'll unlikely ever need to replace it, bit like the backup battery in your alarm clock.


----------



## MikeS3000

*F12e Sleep issue*

Aorus Pro Wifi. F11 has worked great since December. I flashed F12e and while everything boots up and performs fine, I am having a weird sleep issue. I put the computer to sleep and it seems to go to sleep as normal. When I click the mouse to wake it up I get the motherboards lights and fans to come on for about 1 second and then hard crash. I have to hit the power button and then the computer seems to boot up from scratch. Basically, sleeps fine but won't wakeup properly. Anyone else with this issue?


----------



## ManniX-ITA

MyUsername said:


> Yeah I did read this, I'm a bit sceptical about this. I dug my wraith cooler out to play with(Yes I'm bored on lockdown). Now he mentioned the LEDs are on with just the fan cable and he then connected the USB to be able to turn the LEDs off? At 20% all the LEDs are disabled with the fan trying to spin, but not fully as there isn't enough volts. So if any power was going to the fan to enable the LED controller then surely the fan would be moving? The fan moves before LEDs switch on. The USB and RGB cables are just for software control. Why isn't the RGB cable connected to the motherboard RGB so you can sync the colours? Stupid
> 
> I have noticed a slight battery drain on my board 3.216v. I can't see how this can cause cold boot issues(likely an unstable setting), because if the battery was insufficient then you would just lose your bios settings. And anyway the cmos battery can drop to about 2 volts I think before you lose your settings. If you are like me and never unplug your PC from the mains supply, you'll unlikely ever need to replace it, bit like the backup battery in your alarm clock.


I don't think we should look for any "reasonable" technical explanation; the bios resets are happening with or without battery drain. 
It could be connected or just a side effect.
He didn't connect the RGB cable because he wasn't interested in having the LEDs on. 
You are looking at the behavior of the fan and the LEDs while it's on but the issue is showing up while the system is off.

Whatever it is, and we don't even know if his case is similar to the others, I think it as something to do with a design flaw. 
Most of the reports came from users using almost a default profile, I don't think it's related to it.
The ErP setting is one of the few that should be considered IMHO.

The loss of settings should happen if the battery voltage drops below 2,7V.
Also there, almost all users with this issue had a battery with full capacity.
Those with a drained battery usually were able to solve it with a new one.

And a drained battery from start it's pretty common, usually means the board was improperly stored in a warehouse too cold.


----------



## MyUsername

ManniX-ITA said:


> I don't think we should look for any "reasonable" technical explanation; the bios resets are happening with or without battery drain.
> It could be connected or just a side effect.
> He didn't connect the RGB cable because he wasn't interested in having the LEDs on.
> You are looking at the behavior of the fan and the LEDs while it's on but the issue is showing up while the system is off.
> 
> Whatever it is, and we don't even know if his case is similar to the others, I think it as something to do with a design flaw.
> Most of the reports came from users using almost a default profile, I don't think it's related to it.
> The ErP setting is one of the few that should be considered IMHO.
> 
> The loss of settings should happen if the battery voltage drops below 2,7V.
> Also there, almost all users with this issue had a battery with full capacity.
> Those with a drained battery usually were able to solve it with a new one.
> 
> And a drained battery from start it's pretty common, usually means the board was improperly stored in a warehouse too cold.


Exactly, I did also get bios resets, even to the extreme of it switching to the backup bios before I changed the jumpers. Not related to the battery.

The fan unless it has a different power source for the LEDs has one 12v line for the fan and LEDS. Fan starts spinning at 20% 2.4v approx and LEDs turn on at 30% 3.6v approx. PC on or off, the fan has one source of power, the fan and LEDs run on this same source of power and are not independent when just using the fan header. How this guy had LEDs on without the fan spinning while his pc is off, haven't got a clue, voodoo magic.

To get a dead battery on a recent board is a bit much, I would expect this to happen if the board that was at least a couple of years old, then these would have to kept in -XX'C conditions to deteriorate the battery excessively. I don't think I've ever had to change a battery on mine, even on Intel EX58 motherboard that lasted me 10 years survived on it's original battery (RIP motherboard did me well)

I think we can assume this is not battery related, because the motherboard doesn't care about the battery.


----------



## ManniX-ITA

MyUsername said:


> Exactly, I did also get bios resets, even to the extreme of it switching to the backup bios before I changed the jumpers. Not related to the battery.
> 
> The fan unless it has a different power source for the LEDs has one 12v line for the fan and LEDS. Fan starts spinning at 20% 2.4v approx and LEDs turn on at 30% 3.6v approx. PC on or off, the fan has one source of power, the fan and LEDs run on this same source of power and are not independent when just using the fan header. How this guy had LEDs on without the fan spinning while his pc is off, haven't got a clue, voodoo magic.
> 
> To get a dead battery on a recent board is a bit much, I would expect this to happen if the board that was at least a couple of years old, then these would have to kept in -XX'C conditions to deteriorate the battery excessively. I don't think I've ever had to change a battery on mine, even on Intel EX58 motherboard that lasted me 10 years survived on it's original battery (RIP motherboard did me well)
> 
> I think we can assume this is not battery related, because the motherboard doesn't care about the battery.


Sorry, I must have missed this one: how did you solve your bios resets? what do you mean with changing the jumpers?

A dead battery is sadly pretty common nowadays, more than years ago. Main reason is the proliferation of cheap couriers and poor quality of the batteries.
Often the goods are left weeks freezing at below zero; if your container is unlucky and exposed to the sun on the ship, the whole trip it's a continuous thermal shock from zero to 60 degrees.
These coin batteries are really durable but an excessive temperature can drain them very quickly, especially if the manufacturing quality is so-so.

I guess you misunderstood his issue characterization 
He didn't have the LEDs on with the PC switched off, that would be voodoo magic indeed!
Simply the LEDs were set to on by default; he connected the USB cable just to switch them permanently off.
My guess the LEDs are switched off by a tiny permanent electromagnet relay, effectively disconnecting the whole LED control circuit.
Maybe some boards have a grounding issue involving the 3rd or 4th pin of the fan connector? I really don't know.


----------



## pschorr1123

MyUsername said:


> Yeah I did read this, I'm a bit sceptical about this. I dug my wraith cooler out to play with(Yes I'm bored on lockdown). Now he mentioned the LEDs are on with just the fan cable and he then connected the USB to be able to turn the LEDs off? At 20% all the LEDs are disabled with the fan trying to spin, but not fully as there isn't enough volts. So if any power was going to the fan to enable the LED controller then surely the fan would be moving? The fan moves before LEDs switch on. The USB and RGB cables are just for software control. Why isn't the RGB cable connected to the motherboard RGB so you can sync the colours? Stupid
> 
> I have noticed a slight battery drain on my board 3.216v. I can't see how this can cause cold boot issues(likely an unstable setting), because if the battery was insufficient then you would just lose your bios settings. And anyway the cmos battery can drop to about 2 volts I think before you lose your settings. If you are like me and never unplug your PC from the mains supply, you'll unlikely ever need to replace it, bit like the backup battery in your alarm clock.


He never said his LEDs stayed on when power was off. Perhaps I caused confusion when I tried to paraphrase his issue. The LEDs were on during normal use without the USB cable. Many of us assumed you needed the USB cable to even have the rgb leds on. Anyway, his issue only started after he upgraded his 3600 to a 3900x and used the stock 3900x cooler. Also his issue went away after he connected the USB cable to permanently turn off the LEDs. His issue may just be down to his particular hardware sample.

You said that you did notice battery drain do you think the drain could have been more significant if left over night? Is there any chance that there is some voltage drop to the capacitor or whatever keeps the bios settings stored and is causing some corruption which then leads to boot issues? I'm wondering what could be causing the battery drain? 

I posted an image awhile back from replacing the thermal pad on the chipset. It shows some liquid crap that oozed out of the thermal pads used under the vrms and back-plate. If it were conductive my board would have fried long ago but I'm wondering if that could cause some type short or other issues if it pooled over the battery contacts. IDK, maybe I'm over thinking it due to boredom


----------



## ManniX-ITA

pschorr1123 said:


> He never said his LEDs stayed on when power was off. Perhaps I caused confusion when I tried to paraphrase his issue. The LEDs were on during normal use without the USB cable. Many of us assumed you needed the USB cable to even have the rgb leds on. Anyway, his issue only started after he upgraded his 3600 to a 3900x and used the stock 3900x cooler. Also his issue went away after he connected the USB cable to permanently turn off the LEDs. His issue may just be down to his particular hardware sample.
> 
> You said that you did notice battery drain do you think the drain could have been more significant if left over night? Is there any chance that there is some voltage drop to the capacitor or whatever keeps the bios settings stored and is causing some corruption which then leads to boot issues? I'm wondering what could be causing the battery drain?
> 
> I posted an image awhile back from replacing the thermal pad on the chipset. It shows some liquid crap that oozed out of the thermal pads used under the vrms and back-plate. If it were conductive my board would have fried long ago but I'm wondering if that could cause some type short or other issues if it pooled over the battery contacts. IDK, maybe I'm over thinking it due to boredom


I'll have nightmares tonight 
Every time I see those pictures my stomach starts aching.
I should have replaced those thermal pads but they weren't melted when I removed the back plate.
At least at the time, not sure about now...

Yeah it's unlikely that awful liquid is even minimally conductive. You board would be fried like french chips.
Also there are probably much more delicate signals around there, it'd have caused a mayhem of issues long before draining the battery.
I'm more inclined to think it's some weird design flaw in grounding.


----------



## MyUsername

ManniX-ITA said:


> Sorry, I must have missed this one: how did you solve your bios resets? what do you mean with changing the jumpers?
> 
> A dead battery is sadly pretty common nowadays, more than years ago. Main reason is the proliferation of cheap couriers and poor quality of the batteries.
> Often the goods are left weeks freezing at below zero; if your container is unlucky and exposed to the sun on the ship, the whole trip it's a continuous thermal shock from zero to 60 degrees.
> These coin batteries are really durable but an excessive temperature can drain them very quickly, especially if the manufacturing quality is so-so.
> 
> I guess you misunderstood his issue characterization
> He didn't have the LEDs on with the PC switched off, that would be voodoo magic indeed!
> Simply the LEDs were set to on by default; he connected the USB cable just to switch them permanently off.
> My guess the LEDs are switched off by a tiny permanent electromagnet relay, effectively disconnecting the whole LED control circuit.
> Maybe some boards have a grounding issue involving the 3rd or 4th pin of the fan connector? I really don't know.


Early bios versions F4-F5 I had random bios resets even on default settings, later versions it stopped. It may be I figured it out and it was soc/if vddp voltage related, it was a learning curve coming from an intel 6700k. I meant switches and was thinking jumpers, I was intoxicated my bad.

Yeah suppose so, they are Chinese batteries after all lol

I was testing the problem while the pc was off and testing how much power it needs to start working, the fan works as expected. I highly doubt the fan draws enough current even at 100% to cause instability on cold boots. I don't know about others but my pc has 11 fans to start, no RGB and it starts just fine. For the fan to drain the cmos battery is impossible. I can't detect any issues with this board and think it's a cracking MB.


----------



## ManniX-ITA

MyUsername said:


> Early bios versions F4-F5 I had random bios resets even on default settings, later versions it stopped. It may be I figured it out and it was soc/if vddp voltage related, it was a learning curve coming from an intel 6700k. I meant switches and was thinking jumpers, I was intoxicated my bad.
> 
> Yeah suppose so, they are Chinese batteries after all lol
> 
> I was testing the problem while the pc was off and testing how much power it needs to start working, the fan works as expected. I highly doubt the fan draws enough current even at 100% to cause instability on cold boots. I don't know about others but my pc has 11 fans to start, no RGB and it starts just fine. For the fan to drain the cmos battery is impossible. I can't detect any issues with this board and think it's a cracking MB.


Ok got it; I also had random bios resets due to soc/vddp/vddg settings. 
Steep learning curve for me too coming from an i4770k...

But the issue about the cold boot issue they reported is different.
From what I understood it only comes up when the PC has been off for some time.
This should exclude any kind of peak load at boot.

Fingers crossed, for me too so far so good. 
On the hardware side, I'm just really disappointed about the thermal pad on the SOC, complete rubbish.
And seems also the pads on the back plate are going to be an issue.
But the VRM part is really top notch and in the same price range I don't think there's anything that can come even close.


----------



## MyUsername

pschorr1123 said:


> You said that you did notice battery drain do you think the drain could have been more significant if left over night? Is there any chance that there is some voltage drop to the capacitor or whatever keeps the bios settings stored and is causing some corruption which then leads to boot issues? I'm wondering what could be causing the battery drain?
> 
> I posted an image awhile back from replacing the thermal pad on the chipset. It shows some liquid crap that oozed out of the thermal pads used under the vrms and back-plate. If it were conductive my board would have fried long ago but I'm wondering if that could cause some type short or other issues if it pooled over the battery contacts. IDK, maybe I'm over thinking it due to boredom


Battery drain since July, I'm not concerned. I shut down my pc every night, left on at the wall.

I actually freaked when I saw this, so I bought some Grizzly thermal pads off AMZN and dissected and replaced all the pads on my motherboard. I had to scrape the pad off the soc, totally ruined.


----------



## pschorr1123

MyUsername said:


> Battery drain since July, I'm not concerned. I shut down my pc every night, left on at the wall.
> 
> I actually freaked when I saw this, so I bought some Grizzly thermal pads off AMZN and dissected and replaced all the pads on my motherboard. I had to scrape the pad off the soc, totally ruined.


I see battery drain since July, I thought it happened when you were testing the stock cooler, my bad.

Yeah, the pad situation didn't sit right with me either...


----------



## joker_95

Falkentyne said:


> Hmmm. Interesting.
> Does this ever happen with FIXED voltage or only with random offsets? (or changing from offset to fixed or fixed to offset?)
> 
> The GB Z390 boards had some bug where DVID mode changing was not working correctly in some situations (especially when changing from fixed to offset, etc) unless you rebooted twice, or changing from offset to fixed would cause overvoltage or the offset applied on top of the fixed, or the fixed profile loadline calibration applied while still in offset mode, until you rebooted a 2nd time (not sure exactly which). These bugs existed since release and were only fixed in the very latest beta bios, after I was fortunate enough to contact an engineer and they were able to reproduce it, I tested it and the latest Master bios fixed it (still not available on the official pages, only on the tweaktown beta bios forum).
> 
> A bug where changing from the "default" fixed voltage (1.20v) to auto or DVID still doesn't work at all. Only happens if vcore is set to the "default" as a fixed override value (1.20v). Doesn't happen at any other fixed value (e.g. 1.205v, 1.195v, etc)
> 
> May be partially related to your issue. Try to avoid setting a fixed voltage to what the BIOS says is the 'default' and then changing voltage modes from that value. I don't know AMD hardware so I'm probably way out in space here. Sorry.


I believe this went away after a couple BIOS upgrades, it happened with earlier BIOS versions.
I tried to undervolt a little, saw it wasn't working, and happened to run into 2 guys discussing the same issue on some other forum (sorry, can't remember the name).
In the end I managed Default/Offset: -0.062 (instead of the BIOS default of "Auto").
After I applied the suggestion to reboot twice, I could finally see the values I was expecting in HW and Ryzen Master, and was able to finally test the changes properly.


----------



## meridius

ManniX-ITA said:


> It's the "deep standby" enabler, once it's off the power consumption is below 1 Watt.
> But it will disable all the wake timers; Wake On Lan, by time, etc
> 
> 
> 
> There is hysteresis for the fans; it's limited to 3 degrees. Usually works but there are some people with Noctua fans especially reporting these spikes.
> I think you can manually modify the curve in the BIOS (not 100% sure); I'm pretty happy with the Normal for the CPU and Silent for the rest. I change too often profile to mess with the fans setup.
> 
> The temps seems right to me; my 3800x is idling browsing at 40-45 right now. Full max load with AVX is 78 degrees.
> 
> I use Process Lasso; it switches between the Ryzen Balanced (which I modified from default with Min CPU usage at 0% and No PCI-e Link State PM) for normal usage to the Ultimate Power plan for games and specific applications.


do you think its the noctua fans causing this ? does any otehr person have this problem with different fans.

also what power settings are you usign in windows 10 amd ballanced or high performance.

cheers


----------



## ManniX-ITA

meridius said:


> do you think its the noctua fans causing this ? does any otehr person have this problem with different fans.
> 
> also what power settings are you usign in windows 10 amd ballanced or high performance.
> 
> cheers


I use Ryzen Balanced with some modifications as a base power plan; I have Process Lasso so it switches automatically for games and other specific programs based on Regex rules to the Ultimate Power plan.

It could be caused by the Noctua fans; they have become quite arrogant with time sadly. Used to love Noctua but now they are more trouble than joy.
Still have an NH-D14 from 10 years ago and love it like a baby but I'm not going for any new product from them.

Look at this picture:









This fan is sucking an astounding 8.1 A to start and it's rated 0.08 A, it's terrible.

On the recent fans they use a non standard (and probably cheap) PWM controller:
https://forum.aquacomputer.de/weitere-foren/english-forum/109824-splitty-9-active-pwm-problem/index3.html

Which is the main cause for this kind of issues.

I'm using Arctic F14/P120 fans now and they are incredibly cheap, quiet and powerful; superior in every aspects.
If you need LEDs and are willing to spend some serious money the Cooler Master fans are the best.
Both companies wouldn't have give a dime for fans 10 years ago, go figure.


----------



## Cidious

Hey guys. It has been a while since I have posted here Since I currently use my MSI Unify as my main rig and tinker setup. But there is a widespread X570 issue with SATA performance compared to B450 and other chipsets. This has nothing to do with the ASMedia controller. This is purely related to the SATA ports coming from the X570 chipset.

It's hurting all X570 boards mostly Random 4K performance.

I've wrote a piece about it here on reddit. The testing is far from conclusive since I had to stitch data together from leftover benchmarks to make it a whole. My B450 board is locked away in the office until quarantine is over but I wanted to make a start. please forgive me for that. The replies confirm the situation though. Please have a look if you're interested. No AMD or brand hate. Just curious for what's causing it and how to solve it. 

https://www.reddit.com/r/Amd/comments/fwh7q0/sata_performance_is_gimped_on_x570_compared_to/

Between B450 and X570 there is a sharp difference visible and between X570 Unify and X570 Aorus Pro Wifi the Aorus does slightly better but the same bottleneck can be noted.


----------



## ManniX-ITA

Cidious said:


> Hey guys. It has been a while since I have posted here Since I currently use my MSI Unify as my main rig and tinker setup. But there is a widespread X570 issue with SATA performance compared to B450 and other chipsets. This has nothing to do with the ASMedia controller. This is purely related to the SATA ports coming from the X570 chipset.
> 
> It's hurting all X570 boards mostly Random 4K performance.
> 
> I've wrote a piece about it here on reddit. The testing is far from conclusive since I had to stitch data together from leftover benchmarks to make it a whole. My B450 board is locked away in the office until quarantine is over but I wanted to make a start. please forgive me for that. The replies confirm the situation though. Please have a look if you're interested. No AMD or brand hate. Just curious for what's causing it and how to solve it.
> 
> https://www.reddit.com/r/Amd/comments/fwh7q0/sata_performance_is_gimped_on_x570_compared_to/
> 
> Between B450 and X570 there is a sharp difference visible and between X570 Unify and X570 Aorus Pro Wifi the Aorus does slightly better but the same bottleneck can be noted.


Oh damn same results... always had the feeling the SATA drives were running slower than on the previous Z87 but never really looked into it.
I use Primocache so my issue is largely mitigated.










Write and randoms are limited more or less at the same level of your 860 EVO and this is a sh*y 860 QVO.


----------



## pschorr1123

New AMD Chipset drivers are available: https://www.amd.com/en/support/chipsets/amd-socket-am4/x570


----------



## ManniX-ITA

pschorr1123 said:


> New AMD Chipset drivers are available: https://www.amd.com/en/support/chipsets/amd-socket-am4/x570


Thanks for the heads up!

Not fixing the SATA performances bug sadly.


----------



## dansi

pschorr1123 said:


> New AMD Chipset drivers are available: https://www.amd.com/en/support/chipsets/amd-socket-am4/x570


i get huge drops in write times for cdm7, affect both pcei3 and pcei4 ssd.


----------



## ManniX-ITA

dansi said:


> i get huge drops in write times for cdm7, affect both pcei3 and pcei4 ssd.


My 970 Pro has no huge drops, I don't have saved benchmarks but seems performing as expected.


----------



## Abula

ManniX-ITA said:


> Not fixing the SATA performances bug sadly.


 Do you mind sharing a link to read more about this issue?


----------



## ManniX-ITA

Abula said:


> Do you mind sharing a link to read more about this issue?


It's a few posts above:

https://www.overclock.net/forum/11-amd-motherboards/1728360-gigabyte-x570-aorus-owners-thread-708.html#post28399864


----------



## ryouiki

ManniX-ITA said:


> Thanks for the heads up!
> 
> Not fixing the SATA performances bug sadly.


New chipset drivers are primarily fixing the installer, they do not contain any new actual drivers for X570 compared to the previous release (PCI/GPIO2/PSP all the same, SMBUS is not actually a driver but a dummy device). Windows 10 users should not be using AMD SATA driver.

https://www.amd.com/en/support/kb/release-notes/rn-ryzen-chipset-2-04-04-111


----------



## ManniX-ITA

ryouiki said:


> New chipset drivers are primarily fixing the installer, they do not contain any new actual drivers for X570 compared to the previous release (PCI/GPIO2/PSP all the same, SMBUS is not actually a driver but a dummy device). Windows 10 users should not be using AMD SATA driver.
> 
> https://www.amd.com/en/support/kb/release-notes/rn-ryzen-chipset-2-04-04-111


Oh yes, I compared the release notes to a much older version not the previous


----------



## fluidzoverclock

Has anybody here seen severe flickering if moving the Ryzen chipset installer around the desktop? It seems to be linked to the polling rate speed of the mouse. 125hz - seems ok, 500hz+ crazy flickering. Amd has acknowledged it (in the release notes), but has it happened to you? Skip to 01:28 to see the flickering.


----------



## PopReference

fluidzoverclock said:


> Has anybody here seen severe flickering if moving the Ryzen chipset installer around the desktop? It seems to be linked to the polling rate speed of the mouse. 125hz - seems ok, 500hz+ crazy flickering. Amd has acknowledged it (in the release notes), but has it happened to you? Skip to 01:28 to see the flickering.


yeah the movement is kinda freaky but if I drag the mouse slowly it doesn't glitch.


----------



## fluidzoverclock

PopReference said:


> yeah the movement is kinda freaky but if I drag the mouse slowly it doesn't glitch.


The faster you move the mouse, the higher the polling rate.

Polling rate checker https://zowie.benq.com/ja/support/mouse-rate-checker.html


----------



## PatrickE

fluidzoverclock said:


> Has anybody here seen severe flickering if moving the Ryzen chipset installer around the desktop? It seems to be linked to the polling rate speed of the mouse. 125hz - seems ok, 500hz+ crazy flickering. Amd has acknowledged it (in the release notes), but has it happened to you? Skip to 01:28 to see the flickering.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-rDsDy9oYVE


Yes, both my systems. Not much of a concern though. No need to drag the window around.


----------



## BoMbY

Sorry that I have to ask again, but has there been any word on the Noctua fan stop issue? Did any of the recent BIOS versions fix it?


----------



## patryk

ManniX-ITA said:


> My 970 Pro has no huge drops, I don't have saved benchmarks but seems performing as expected.


My evo 970 6.0.2


----------



## ManniX-ITA

BoMbY said:


> Sorry that I have to ask again, but has there been any word on the Noctua fan stop issue? Did any of the recent BIOS versions fix it?


To my knowledge nothing has changed.
If you are really troubled by this issue and running Windows, the only workaround is to run Argus Monitor or be OS agnostic and buy a fan controller.

ASUS probably fixed it re-starting the fan with a high PWM signal but then, if you can't control it, it does have adverse effects on other fans.
If you wait for GB to implement a new feature... well probably Ryzen 5000 will be out already.


----------



## Leito360

Some people are saying to skip the sata drivers… but what do i do if i have already installed them? 

Enviado desde mi Mi A1 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Elrick

Leito360 said:


> Some people are saying to skip the sata drivers… but what do i do if i have already installed them?



Have been using the latest AMD Sata drivers for a year now, no problems whatsoever. Don't know were all that negativity on AMD drivers came from here......

Maybe jealous Intel shills, who knows.


----------



## matthew87

ManniX-ITA said:


> To my knowledge nothing has changed.
> If you are really troubled by this issue and running Windows, the only workaround is to run Argus Monitor or be OS agnostic and buy a fan controller.
> 
> ASUS probably fixed it re-starting the fan with a high PWM signal but then, if you can't control it, it does have adverse effects on other fans.
> If you wait for GB to implement a new feature... well probably Ryzen 5000 will be out already.


I have 2x Noctua NF-A14 and 2x NF-A14 Industrial 2000rpm and no issues with fan control on my Aorus Master.



BoMbY said:


> Sorry that I have to ask again, but has there been any word on the Noctua fan stop issue? Did any of the recent BIOS versions fix it?


What's the issue exactly?

My Noctua fans work fine


----------



## ManniX-ITA

Elrick said:


> Have been using the latest AMD Sata drivers for a year now, no problems whatsoever. Don't know were all that negativity on AMD drivers came from here......
> 
> Maybe jealous Intel shills, who knows.


Nope, GIYF, it's AMD recommending to use the standard Microsoft AHCI drivers 
Still a mystery to me why they keep releasing them...

_The AMD SATA controller component *is not compatible* with and will not be offered nor installed by the chipset driver package on AMD desktop systems running Window® 10 or using AMD *Socket AM4 and Socket TR4 chipsets*. Forcing a manual driver installation via Device Manager on these systems *is not supported and may cause stability and performance issues* with some mass storage devices, *such as solid-state drives (SSD)*._

_Desktop systems based on AMD 6-Series, 7-Series, 8-Series, 9-Series, Socket AM4, and Socket TR4 chipsets running Windows® 10 should use the Microsoft provided Standard SATA AHCI Controller driver that comes installed with Windows® by default. This configuration ensures compatibility and offers the best experience with most types of mass storage devices._

https://www.amd.com/en/support/kb/faq/pa-250

You better follow their recommendation and swap to the Microsoft AHCI drivers, check the article above how-to.

I actually found out many years ago on Windows 7 with some Athlon 990FX boards; on some of them, without SSDs, the HDD was crawling and working incredibly slow without any reason.
Found out AMD was recommending the Microsoft drivers and indeed they were working properly.

I remember also with the AMD driver TRIM randomly doesn't work properly and eSATA is not supported.



matthew87 said:


> I have 2x Noctua NF-A14 and 2x NF-A14 Industrial 2000rpm and no issues with fan control on my Aorus Master.
> 
> What's the issue exactly?
> 
> My Noctua fans work fine


Noctua fans are using non standard PWM, this is already problematic.
But some new batches have an even weirder cheap china controller which sucks an incredible amount of power at start.
The result is that when the fan stops because of a silent profile or going below a specific RPM value it doesn't start again...
Noctua is often swapping these new batches with older ones, pretty sad to me 

https://forum.aquacomputer.de/weite...9824-splitty-9-active-pwm-problem/index2.html


----------



## meridius

matthew87 said:


> I have 2x Noctua NF-A14 and 2x NF-A14 Industrial 2000rpm and no issues with fan control on my Aorus Master.
> 
> 
> 
> What's the issue exactly?
> 
> My Noctua fans work fine


I have 4 chromamax Noctua fans and have no problems to in the master ?


----------



## meridius

ManniX-ITA said:


> Nope, GIYF, it's AMD recommending to use the standard Microsoft AHCI drivers
> Still a mystery to me why they keep releasing them...
> 
> _The AMD SATA controller component *is not compatible* with and will not be offered nor installed by the chipset driver package on AMD desktop systems running Window® 10 or using AMD *Socket AM4 and Socket TR4 chipsets*. Forcing a manual driver installation via Device Manager on these systems *is not supported and may cause stability and performance issues* with some mass storage devices, *such as solid-state drives (SSD)*._
> 
> _Desktop systems based on AMD 6-Series, 7-Series, 8-Series, 9-Series, Socket AM4, and Socket TR4 chipsets running Windows® 10 should use the Microsoft provided Standard SATA AHCI Controller driver that comes installed with Windows® by default. This configuration ensures compatibility and offers the best experience with most types of mass storage devices._
> 
> https://www.amd.com/en/support/kb/faq/pa-250
> 
> You better follow their recommendation and swap to the Microsoft AHCI drivers, check the article above how-to.
> 
> I actually found out many years ago on Windows 7 with some Athlon 990FX boards; on some of them, without SSDs, the HDD was crawling and working incredibly slow without any reason.
> Found out AMD was recommending the Microsoft drivers and indeed they were working properly.
> 
> I remember also with the AMD driver TRIM randomly doesn't work properly and eSATA is not supported.
> 
> 
> 
> Noctua fans are using non standard PWM, this is already problematic.
> But some new batches have an even weirder cheap china controller which sucks an incredible amount of power at start.
> The result is that when the fan stops because of a silent profile or going below a specific RPM value it doesn't start again...
> Noctua is often swapping these new batches with older ones, pretty sad to me
> 
> https://forum.aquacomputer.de/weite...9824-splitty-9-active-pwm-problem/index2.html




I might try them to see if they start but i never had any problems, the only thing i have a problem with is spikes in the cpu temp and the fans react stright away, I know you said that it could be a noctua problem but i have been reading many people have this problem on other fans also


----------



## bluechris

BoMbY said:


> Sorry that I have to ask again, but has there been any word on the Noctua fan stop issue? Did any of the recent BIOS versions fix it?


I have in my Corsair Air 740 14 noctua fans that worked flawlessly in my Pro. They are 2 chromax 140 on the cpu, 6 nf-14, 4 80mm and 2 industrial 3000 rpm.


Elrick said:


> Have been using the latest AMD Sata drivers for a year now, no problems whatsoever. Don't know were all that negativity on AMD drivers came from here......
> 
> Maybe jealous Intel shills, who knows.


I use windows sata & nvme drivers because most of firmware update programs don't work with AMD ones, but i haven't a single glitch in pc operation with the AMD ones.

Even though i was forced to buy a Corsair Commander Pro because since i run esxi on it and i wanted control throw a windows vm. Having said that, maybe i didn't had any troubles because i don't stop my fans with any profile.


----------



## ManniX-ITA

meridius said:


> I might try them to see if they start but i never had any problems, the only thing i have a problem with is spikes in the cpu temp and the fans react stright away, I know you said that it could be a noctua problem but i have been reading many people have this problem on other fans also


Yep, I think at least one other guy complaining about the same didn't have Noctua fans.
I really don't know what to suggest other than buying a decent fan controller like the Quadro:

https://shop.aquacomputer.de/product_info.php?products_id=3773

The start issue was previously limited to new series of the industrial fans but more and more are complaining about the consumer lines.
Here @BoMbY is having problems with a CPU fan, I believe.

Love a lot of things of Noctua but for such a price I can't tollerate any weird issue, gave up many years ago.
Bought a 40mm version recently for a Jetson nano but only because was tested and recommended by nVidia.
Amazing fan of course but also the most anti-ecologic and completely useless luxury packaging ever


----------



## ManniX-ITA

bluechris said:


> I have in my Corsair Air 740 14 noctua fans that worked flawlessly in my Pro. They are 2 chromax 140 on the cpu, 6 nf-14, 4 80mm and 2 industrial 3000 rpm.I use windows sata & nvme drivers because most of firmware update programs don't work with AMD ones, but i haven't a single glitch in pc operation with the AMD ones.
> 
> Even though i was forced to buy a Corsair Commander Pro because since i run esxi on it and i wanted control throw a windows vm. Having said that, maybe i didn't had any troubles because i don't stop my fans with any profile.


Yep running them at 100% usually works but can also be that they are not actually running at full speed...
From the Noctua whitepaper:

"1.The trace from PWM output to the fan header must not have a pull up or pull down. The pull up is located in the fan hub. The presence of a pull up on the motherboard will alter the fan response to the PWM Duty Cycle. *In some cases this may prevent the fan from achieving full speed even with the Hardware Monitor device issuing a 100% duty cycle*."

Indeed another issue with the AMD drivers is many storage vendors utilities doesn't work, forgot about that.
I remember also some weirdness in random performances.
Just use the Microsoft drivers to avoid issues; except maybe some very specific edge cases they can only be better.


----------



## FlappyFox

Bought a X570 I Aorus Pro Wifi, 3700X and Corsair LPX Vegeance 32GB(2 x 16GB) 3200mhz (CMK32GX4M2D3200C16).

​Getting a lot of BSODS during installation and booting into desktop with Windows. 

BSODs include:
- System Service Exception
- Irql_not_less_or_equal
- APC Index Mismatch
- Kernel Security Check Failure
- Kernel Auto Boost Invalid Lock Release
- Resource Not Owned (most frequent)


Ran memtest86 on a USB stick and it completed overnight with no issues. F5 Bios and CMOS reset so far seems to be the stablest, but still crashing whilst doing nothing on the desktop after installing the latest AMD chipset driver. The latest BIOS seem to cause more unstability and crashing on booting.


Was going to go through the BIOS options and see if there's any stable with default settings. (F3, F4, F5n, F6bn, F10, F11, F12e). I'm running out of ideas of what to do. The store offered to take them back and test them, but I'm scared that they won't have the same issues I have or can't replicate them. It's also busy for them and would take some time.
​


----------



## ManniX-ITA

FlappyFox said:


> Bought a X570 I Aorus Pro Wifi, 3700X and Corsair LPX Vegeance 32GB(2 x 16GB) 3200mhz (CMK32GX4M2D3200C16).
> 
> ​Getting a lot of BSODS during installation and booting into desktop with Windows.
> 
> BSODs include:
> - System Service Exception
> - Irql_not_less_or_equal
> - APC Index Mismatch
> - Kernel Security Check Failure
> - Kernel Auto Boost Invalid Lock Release
> - Resource Not Owned (most frequent)
> 
> 
> Ran memtest86 on a USB stick and it completed overnight with no issues. F5 Bios and CMOS reset so far seems to be the stablest, but still crashing whilst doing nothing on the desktop after installing the latest AMD chipset driver. The latest BIOS seem to cause more unstability and crashing on booting.
> 
> 
> Was going to go through the BIOS options and see if there's any stable with default settings. (F3, F4, F5n, F6bn, F10, F11, F12e). I'm running out of ideas of what to do. The store offered to take them back and test them, but I'm scared that they won't have the same issues I have or can't replicate them. It's also busy for them and would take some time.
> ​


This looks pretty bad... did you check what's the vcore voltage during all core workload like CB20 multi thread bench?
You could try a + or - offset of 0.05 volt.

Is Windows a fresh install?
Otherwise try a new install on a different disk or on a USB stick with:
https://www.easyuefi.com/wintousb/


----------



## bluechris

ManniX-ITA said:


> Yep running them at 100% usually works but can also be that they are not actually running at full speed...
> 
> From the Noctua whitepaper:
> 
> 
> 
> "1.The trace from PWM output to the fan header must not have a pull up or pull down. The pull up is located in the fan hub. The presence of a pull up on the motherboard will alter the fan response to the PWM Duty Cycle. *In some cases this may prevent the fan from achieving full speed even with the Hardware Monitor device issuing a 100% duty cycle*."
> 
> 
> 
> Indeed another issue with the AMD drivers is many storage vendors utilities doesn't work, forgot about that.
> 
> I remember also some weirdness in random performances.
> 
> Just use the Microsoft drivers to avoid issues; except maybe some very specific edge cases they can only be better.


I don't run then at 100%, just when i find where they stop, lets say at 700rpm, i set minimum 800rpm. With this i never experience any kind of trouble, just don't stop them and everything will be fine because they suck to much power when they start and i suppose some motherboards don't like it.


----------



## BoMbY

matthew87 said:


> What's the issue exactly?
> 
> My Noctua fans work fine


The problem is, for some reason, the fans randomly stop working. This is an issue with the custom PWM controller used by Noctua, and a long time ago Gigabyte supposedly was working with them to get it fixed.


----------



## ManniX-ITA

BoMbY said:


> The problem is, for some reason, the fans randomly stop working. This is an issue with the custom PWM controller used by Noctua, and a long time ago Gigabyte supposedly was working with them to get it fixed.


What do you mean randomly?
I thought it was just when going down to the lowest RPM for the profile.
Do they stop suddenly even when running at high RPM?

If so, doesn't look like the issue afflicting other people.

Did you try using Argus Monitor to see exactly at which value they stop?
It has a 30 days trial.


----------



## meridius

Hi all just had a quick check for my fans

all noctua Black versions

Noctua NF-A14 PWM chromax rated at 1500rpm full speed. I get 1480rpm so that seems to be fine at full speed connected to CPU_OPT, fan control use temp input set to system 1

heres the strange thing

Noctua NF-A15 HS-PWM chromax rated at 1500rpm full speed, I get only 1300rpm and that is set to full speed connected to CPU, fan control use temp input set to CPU. so thats 200rpm under speced

and even more strange is this

Noctua NF-S12A PWM chromax rated at 1200rpm full speed, I get 1510rpm set to full speed connected to SYS_Fan1, fan control use temp input set to system 1. I get 310rpm over the rated fan speed ???? which is very strange.

so one fan is correct the other fan is under and the other fan is over the rated speeds, i dont understand that.

the other questions that i would like to know what do you all Have your CPU_OPT Control mode set to ? mine is set to auto and noticed you can have it voltage or PWM. I am not to sure what Auto selects as default. could this cause the fans rampping up for a couple of sec when i get cpu spikes ?

and waht is CPU_opt fan stop ?

Are the fan headers i am using correct I know two of the fasn are but not to sure about the CPU_OPT as i set this to system fan.



thanks


----------



## matthew87

Leito360 said:


> Some people are saying to skip the sata drivers… but what do i do if i have already installed them?
> 
> Enviado desde mi Mi A1 mediante Tapatalk


AMD themselves say not to use their SATA drivers for Ryzen and Win10

https://www.amd.com/en/support/kb/faq/pa-250


----------



## BoMbY

ManniX-ITA said:


> What do you mean randomly?
> I thought it was just when going down to the lowest RPM for the profile.
> Do they stop suddenly even when running at high RPM?
> 
> If so, doesn't look like the issue afflicting other people.
> 
> Did you try using Argus Monitor to see exactly at which value they stop?
> It has a 30 days trial.


I don't know when exactly it happened, and I'm currently not using them. As far as I remember the problem was acknowledged by @GBT-MatthewH, and was no mention of it getting fixed since then.

Edit: Here is the last relevant reply I can find: https://www.overclock.net/forum/11-...570-aorus-owners-thread-266.html#post28147692


----------



## meridius

BoMbY said:


> The problem is, for some reason, the fans randomly stop working. This is an issue with the custom PWM controller used by Noctua, and a long time ago Gigabyte supposedly was working with them to get it fixed.


which models do you have ?


----------



## BoMbY

I did notice it with the NF-A12x25 PWM used on the CPU cooler at that time.


----------



## matthew87

BoMbY said:


> The problem is, for some reason, the fans randomly stop working. This is an issue with the custom PWM controller used by Noctua, and a long time ago Gigabyte supposedly was working with them to get it fixed.


So the problem is Noctua's fan design not complying with Intel's PWM spec?

If so, fault should be on them for selling fans not fit for purpose. Advertised as PWM yet not compliant with its spec.


----------



## Tiyrant

*Cold boot DRAM issue fixed*

I just wanted to share this for anyone experiencing the cold boot issue (DRAM causing POST to fail - resetting the BIOS in the process).

Assuming it hasn't been posted already, this guy's solution fixed it for me:

https://www.reddit.com/r/gigabyte/comments/ez4b1m/gigabyte_aorus_elite_x570_cold_boot_issue_solved/

Summary:

Set 'Power Loading' to 'Enable'. 

You can find it in the following section:
Settings tab>Platform Power>Power Loading 

I'm currently on BIOS F12E, Aorus X570 Ultra, 16gb Aorus 3600mhz Ram with 'Memory Boost' enabled, 3700X with PBO. 

It doesn't appear to work for everyone, but fixed mine.

Apologies if this has been posted before.


----------



## pschorr1123

FlappyFox said:


> Bought a X570 I Aorus Pro Wifi, 3700X and Corsair LPX Vegeance 32GB(2 x 16GB) 3200mhz (CMK32GX4M2D3200C16).
> 
> ​Getting a lot of BSODS during installation and booting into desktop with Windows.
> 
> BSODs include:
> - System Service Exception
> - Irql_not_less_or_equal
> - APC Index Mismatch
> - Kernel Security Check Failure
> - Kernel Auto Boost Invalid Lock Release
> - Resource Not Owned (most frequent)
> 
> 
> Ran memtest86 on a USB stick and it completed overnight with no issues. F5 Bios and CMOS reset so far seems to be the stablest, but still crashing whilst doing nothing on the desktop after installing the latest AMD chipset driver. The latest BIOS seem to cause more unstability and crashing on booting.
> 
> 
> Was going to go through the BIOS options and see if there's any stable with default settings. (F3, F4, F5n, F6bn, F10, F11, F12e). I'm running out of ideas of what to do. The store offered to take them back and test them, but I'm scared that they won't have the same issues I have or can't replicate them. It's also busy for them and would take some time.
> ​


Have you tried mem test hcl to test inside Windows to ensure RAM settings are 100% stable? Mem test86 is great for catching hardware defects in RAM while mem test hcl is better at catching stability errors. 

Also be sure you are using slots A2 and B2 (2nd and 4th slot going left to right starting at CPU)

Link to memtest hcl : https://hcidesign.com/memtest/

also try aida64 stability test. I had an issue where 1 dimm was faulty but only presented in AIDA64 stability test (stopped very soon after starting test). Turns out the dimm would throw errors when above 1.2volts but passed memtest 86 with flying colors. Was also coincidentally a Corsair Vengeance LPX kit. Had a hell of a time creating a Corsair account in order to submit a ticket to get a RMA.

Most of bsods, crashing on Ryzen systems comes from memory instability or faulty Dimms that's why focusing so hard on your RAM. Does it fail if at bios safe defaults? Be sure to manually set DDR Voltage to 1.35 or 1.37 as there was a bug that left it at 1.2 when XMP was loaded

Also try Blue Screen View here: https://www.nirsoft.net/utils/blue_screen_view.html this tool will help you diagnose exact cause of BSOD and allow easy Googling to resolve if not memory related

EDIT: Did you do a fresh install of Win 10 or just reuse OS drive from old build? Best practice is do do a fresh install when changing out major system components to prevent random issues.


----------



## ManniX-ITA

BoMbY said:


> I don't know when exactly it happened, and I'm currently not using them. As far as I remember the problem was acknowledged by @GBT-MatthewH, and was no mention of it getting fixed since then.
> 
> Edit: Here is the last relevant reply I can find: https://www.overclock.net/forum/11-...570-aorus-owners-thread-266.html#post28147692


Yes they are talking about the power surge spike when they start.
Aqua computers is working on a solution but they still haven't got one.
It's a tricky issue because depending on the Super IO controller used and how it's integrated in the board a fix could be or could be not possible.
Mitigating the issue for the Noctua fans could introduce issues to other fans which are conforming to Intel spec.



matthew87 said:


> So the problem is Noctua's fan design not complying with Intel's PWM spec?
> 
> If so, fault should be on them for selling fans not fit for purpose. Advertised as PWM yet not compliant with its spec.


There is a spec but it's not mandatory; it's good practice to be compliant but if Noctua and EK are not, well there problem is yours sadly.
PWM is a generic term, nothing you can hang on. 
That's the reason why for HDMI, Bluetooth, etc you have to make a contract that enforces you to comply to the specs and provide a certification.
Incidentally you end up very often in the same issues but that's another story...

Noctua seems mostly available to swap with older models.
But there's no legal ground to force them to do so; if you are not satisfied and they don't want to, it's a boomer.
If you can't get a swap or refund from the reseller, you have to take the toll and avoid any new purchase from them.



meridius said:


> Hi all just had a quick check for my fans
> 
> all noctua Black versions
> 
> Noctua NF-A14 PWM chromax rated at 1500rpm full speed. I get 1480rpm so that seems to be fine at full speed connected to CPU_OPT, fan control use temp input set to system 1
> 
> heres the strange thing
> 
> Noctua NF-A15 HS-PWM chromax rated at 1500rpm full speed, I get only 1300rpm and that is set to full speed connected to CPU, fan control use temp input set to CPU. so thats 200rpm under speced
> 
> and even more strange is this
> 
> Noctua NF-S12A PWM chromax rated at 1200rpm full speed, I get 1510rpm set to full speed connected to SYS_Fan1, fan control use temp input set to system 1. I get 310rpm over the rated fan speed ???? which is very strange.
> 
> so one fan is correct the other fan is under and the other fan is over the rated speeds, i dont understand that.
> 
> the other questions that i would like to know what do you all Have your CPU_OPT Control mode set to ? mine is set to auto and noticed you can have it voltage or PWM. I am not to sure what Auto selects as default. could this cause the fans rampping up for a couple of sec when i get cpu spikes ?
> 
> and waht is CPU_opt fan stop ?
> 
> Are the fan headers i am using correct I know two of the fasn are but not to sure about the CPU_OPT as i set this to system fan.
> 
> 
> 
> thanks


I'd avoid using CPU_OPT if it's not a CPU Heatsink fan.

If it's on the CPU use the CPU temperature as input sensor, not System1.
If you know the fan attached to the output is PWM set control mode to PWM just to be sure; usually if it's not working in Auto the fan either doesn't start or runs always full speed.

Fan stop means that below a trigger temperature, you should see a vertical bar on the graph, the fan fully stops instead of running at the lowest RPM.
I'd highly recommend you NOT to enable it with your fans!
To be on the safe side you should also use the Normal profile instead of Silent.

These are the problems you can get into with their special PWM controller sadly.
You probably have the fans reporting a lower and higher speed not running at full speed.
Don't worry about having it running above 100%, it's not; it's just wrong the reporting.


----------



## Tiyrant

Tiyrant said:


> I just wanted to share this for anyone experiencing the cold boot issue (DRAM causing POST to fail - resetting the BIOS in the process).
> 
> Assuming it hasn't been posted already, this guy's solution fixed it for me:
> 
> https://www.reddit.com/r/gigabyte/comments/ez4b1m/gigabyte_aorus_elite_x570_cold_boot_issue_solved/
> 
> Summary:
> 
> Set 'Power Loading' to 'Enable'.
> 
> You can find it in the following section:
> Settings tab>Platform Power>Power Loading
> 
> I'm currently on BIOS F12E, Aorus X570 Ultra, 16gb Aorus 3600mhz Ram with 'Memory Boost' enabled, 3700X with PBO.
> 
> It doesn't appear to work for everyone, but fixed mine.
> 
> Apologies if this has been posted before.


Just to add to this, it only works with F12E. I tried it in F11 and F10 but the issue persists.


----------



## meridius

ManniX-ITA said:


> Yes they are talking about the power surge spike when they start.
> Aqua computers is working on a solution but they still haven't got one.
> It's a tricky issue because depending on the Super IO controller used and how it's integrated in the board a fix could be or could be not possible.
> Mitigating the issue for the Noctua fans could introduce issues to other fans which are conforming to Intel spec.
> 
> 
> 
> There is a spec but it's not mandatory; it's good practice to be compliant but if Noctua and EK are not, well there problem is yours sadly.
> PWM is a generic term, nothing you can hang on.
> That's the reason why for HDMI, Bluetooth, etc you have to make a contract that enforces you to comply to the specs and provide a certification.
> Incidentally you end up very often in the same issues but that's another story...
> 
> Noctua seems mostly available to swap with older models.
> But there's no legal ground to force them to do so; if you are not satisfied and they don't want to, it's a boomer.
> If you can't get a swap or refund from the reseller, you have to take the toll and avoid any new purchase from them.
> 
> 
> 
> I'd avoid using CPU_OPT if it's not a CPU Heatsink fan.
> 
> If it's on the CPU use the CPU temperature as input sensor, not System1.
> If you know the fan attached to the output is PWM set control mode to PWM just to be sure; usually if it's not working in Auto the fan either doesn't start or runs always full speed.
> 
> Fan stop means that below a trigger temperature, you should see a vertical bar on the graph, the fan fully stops instead of running at the lowest RPM.
> I'd highly recommend you NOT to enable it with your fans!
> To be on the safe side you should also use the Normal profile instead of Silent.
> 
> These are the problems you can get into with their special PWM controller sadly.
> You probably have the fans reporting a lower and higher speed not running at full speed.
> Don't worry about having it running above 100%, it's not; it's just wrong the reporting.


I use the CPU fan header for the CPU and the CPU_opt set to system 1 as its for a case fan as its next to the other case fan so it would be

CPU fan header as a cpu fan set to custom as i need to stop the fan spikes
fan control use temp input set to CPU (CPU fan is conntected to this header)

CPU_OPT header used as a case fan set to normal
fan control use temp input set to system 1 from CPU (as this is no longer a cpu fan as its a case fan hence the reason i set it to system 1)

SYS_Fan1 header used as a 2nd case fan set to normal
fan control use temp input set to system 1

the problem is the sys_fan2 is at the other end of the motherboard and theres no way it will reach.

but the cpu_opt seems that you can alter it to a system 1 fan by using the fan control use temp input option and this stops it acting like a cpu fan so thee is no speed ramp ups when you get a cpu spike and keeps the fan at the same speed all the time just like a system fan.


----------



## ManniX-ITA

meridius said:


> I use the CPU fan header for the CPU and the CPU_opt set to system 1 as its for a case fan as its next to the other case fan so it would be
> 
> CPU fan header as a cpu fan set to custom as i need to stop the fan spikes
> fan control use temp input set to CPU (CPU fan is conntected to this header)
> 
> CPU_OPT header used as a case fan set to normal
> fan control use temp input set to system 1 from CPU (as this is no longer a cpu fan as its a case fan hence the reason i set it to system 1)
> 
> SYS_Fan1 header used as a 2nd case fan set to normal
> fan control use temp input set to system 1
> 
> the problem is the sys_fan2 is at the other end of the motherboard and theres no way it will reach.
> 
> but the cpu_opt seems that you can alter it to a system 1 fan by using the fan control use temp input option and this stops it acting like a cpu fan so thee is no speed ramp ups when you get a cpu spike and keeps the fan at the same speed all the time just like a system fan.


Sorry I wasn't clear and didn't consider you were already out of free headers 

Indeed you should be able to use it as any other header setting the temperature control to something else than the CPU.
I usually avoid using the CPU_OPT header unless it's really needed; there are 2 reasons for that.

First, often I've seen odd behaviors due to some boards considering it as an actual CPU fan. It shouldn't happen on this board but you never know...
Second reason it's that usually headers close to each other share some circuitry.
You have already issues with the Noctua fans and there's a chance that a power draw spike shuts off both the CPU_FAN and CPU_OPT.

I'm quite surprised you don't have plenty of 4-pin extenders, there's usually at least one together with the LNA and/or ULNA cables for each fan in the Noctua packaging.
If you don't have one, I'd suggest you buy it on Amazon they are quite cheap. Then you could move it to the SYS_FAN2 header.

But it's just a precaution that I would get; maybe check if without the fan connected on CPU_OPT you can get the CPU fan at full speed.
Then could be it does matter.


----------



## bluechris

I suppose i am lucky with my noctua fans. Most of them are with splitters. 3 front nf12 to fan4, 3 back 80mm(in the 2nd compartment of my Air740 case) to fan5, 1 x 3000rpm infront of my sas enclosure (2nd comp.) to fan2, 1 back 140 and 2 x 140 top to fan6, 140mm to cpu and 2nd 140mm to cpu_opt.

All start ok.


----------



## matthew87

ManniX-ITA said:


> These are the problems you can get into with their special PWM controller sadly.
> You probably have the fans reporting a lower and higher speed not running at full speed.
> Don't worry about having it running above 100%, it's not; it's just wrong the reporting.


My NF-A14s run perfectly fine at any speed and correctly report their max speeds inline with that advertised by Noctua


It's not unusual for fans speeds to be out by around +-10% when calibrated by fan controllers and motherboards. It's not like Gigabyte or any board or fan controller vendor is going to go to the expense of putting high end ICs, sensors and so forth just to ensure fans read at bang on their real speed.

1450-1550rpm would be perfectly normal readings for something like a NF-A14



ManniX-ITA said:


> But there's no legal ground to force them to do so; if you are not satisfied and they don't want to, it's a boomer.
> If you can't get a swap or refund from the reseller, you have to take the toll and avoid any new purchase from them.


Consumer laws differ obviously, but in my country I'd have easy recourse to return them as 'not fit for purpose' .


----------



## ManniX-ITA

matthew87 said:


> My NF-A14s run perfectly fine at any speed and correctly report their max speeds inline with that advertised by Noctua
> 
> 
> It's not unusual for fans speeds to be out by around +-10% when calibrated by fan controllers and motherboards. It's not like Gigabyte or any board or fan controller vendor is going to go to the expense of putting high end ICs, sensors and so forth just to ensure fans read at bang on their real speed.
> 
> 1450-1550rpm would be perfectly normal readings for something like a NF-A14
> 
> 
> 
> Consumer laws differ obviously, but in my country I'd have easy recourse to return them as 'not fit for purpose' .


I may have been lucky but I've never seen a 10% error at high RPM; it does happen often at low RPM but even that is usually well below 10%.
The 10% tolerance in Intel PWM specs is about the reported speed and the actual fan rotations.
This is very common, manufacturers "like" to cheat about performances and often the advertised and reported speed is actually much lower.

AFAIK the Tachometer output signal is coming from the fan, two pulses for revolution.
It doesn't need calibration as it's a PWM digital signal and purely depends on the ICs and circuitry of the fan.

Indeed there could be national laws that could make easier to return Noctua fans.
Under EU consumers laws it can't be considered a manufacturer defect and I guess in USA it's even worse.


----------



## meridius

Hi all, 

i did a silly mistake with the fan headers I thought the header next to the 8 pin cpu power plugs where a cpu fan header, infact its the sys_fan1 header and i have the cpu fan connected to that and I have both system fans connected to the cpu and Cpu_opt header.

how did i mess that up, no wounder my fans have been spiking with the cpu spikes as i never have chaged the cpu fan curve like i though but have been changing the fan curve for the rear fan and not the cpu, lol


good job i noticed that, I will have to leave it as it is for the time been as i will need fan extension cables as the noctua are very short and dont come with any extenison leads as theres no way i can use the sys_fan 1 once i pull out the cpu fan out as my hands will never be able to get in to fir the rear case fan to fit it back in,

so it will have to be

cpu for cpu
sys_fan 2 for rear
Sys_fan 4 for top

how i managed that i do not know


any good fan extension cables about ?


----------



## ManniX-ITA

meridius said:


> Hi all,
> 
> i did a silly mistake with the fan headers I thought the header next to the 8 pin cpu power plugs where a cpu fan header, infact its the sys_fan1 header and i have the cpu fan connected to that and I have both system fans connected to the cpu and Cpu_opt header.
> 
> how did i mess that up, no wounder my fans have been spiking with the cpu spikes as i never have chaged the cpu fan curve like i though but have been changing the fan curve for the rear fan and not the cpu, lol
> 
> 
> good job i noticed that, I will have to leave it as it is for the time been as i will need fan extension cables as the noctua are very short and dont come with any extenison leads as theres no way i can use the sys_fan 1 once i pull out the cpu fan out as my hands will never be able to get in to fir the rear case fan to fit it back in,
> 
> so it will have to be
> 
> cpu for cpu
> sys_fan 2 for rear
> Sys_fan 4 for top
> 
> how i managed that i do not know
> 
> 
> any good fan extension cables about ?


Thanks for reporting back 
Seems my whining about the headers had a positive effect!

Depends where you live and where you want to buy.

From Amazon DE I bought these (was in a hurry):

https://www.amazon.de/dp/B07Z5T9TPD/

They are short, 27 cm, but black and cheap, decently done.

I couldn't find anything longer in Amazon other than these, 70 and 100 cm:

https://www.amazon.de/dp/B077Z5KP65/

https://www.amazon.de/dp/B077YWH279/

Decently done and ugly as hell like in the picture.

Otherwise you can buy from Aqua, cheap and high quality but only 50 cm:

https://shop.aquacomputer.de/product_info.php?products_id=3183

You can always daisy chain.

It's very handy to have always a small extension cable on every port, especially those hard to reach.
Much less risks to bend pins, easier maintenance.


----------



## dansi

I cant seem to get my pcei4 nvme write speeds to return to normal with the new chipset drivers.
however managed to get +50 more R20 scores consistently with them...


----------



## ManniX-ITA

dansi said:


> I cant seem to get my pcei4 nvme write speeds to return to normal with the new chipset drivers.
> however managed to get +50 more R20 scores consistently with them...


Ouch... does it goes back to the same write speeds if you rollback?


----------



## meridius

ManniX-ITA said:


> Thanks for reporting back
> Seems my whining about the headers had a positive effect!
> 
> Depends where you live and where you want to buy.
> 
> From Amazon DE I bought these (was in a hurry):
> 
> https://www.amazon.de/dp/B07Z5T9TPD/
> 
> They are short, 27 cm, but black and cheap, decently done.
> 
> I couldn't find anything longer in Amazon other than these, 70 and 100 cm:
> 
> https://www.amazon.de/dp/B077Z5KP65/
> 
> https://www.amazon.de/dp/B077YWH279/
> 
> Decently done and ugly as hell like in the picture.
> 
> Otherwise you can buy from Aqua, cheap and high quality but only 50 cm:
> 
> https://shop.aquacomputer.de/product_info.php?products_id=3183
> 
> You can always daisy chain.
> 
> It's very handy to have always a small extension cable on every port, especially those hard to reach.
> Much less risks to bend pins, easier maintenance.


thanks , yep what a plum i am for not even noticing that when building the system, 

I went for these

https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B07654W3F2/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

30cm long but will do for my case the H510i, just another thought thats why two of the fans was 300rpm over the top spec wise and the other was 200rpm under spec becasue i was looking at the wrong fans lol


----------



## ManniX-ITA

meridius said:


> thanks , yep what a plum i am for not even noticing that when building the system,
> 
> I went for these
> 
> https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B07654W3F2/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1
> 
> 30cm long but will do for my case the H510i, just another thought thats why two of the fans was 300rpm over the top spec wise and the other was 200rpm under spec becasue i was looking at the wrong fans lol


LoL makes perfect sense now!
At least seems you are not affected by the PWM issue, you can breathe now 

Good choice, I forgot about the Noctua kit it's cheap and very good quality.


----------



## FlappyFox

ManniX-ITA said:


> This looks pretty bad... did you check what's the vcore voltage during all core workload like CB20 multi thread bench?
> You could try a + or - offset of 0.05 volt.
> 
> Is Windows a fresh install?
> Otherwise try a new install on a different disk or on a USB stick with:
> https://www.easyuefi.com/wintousb/


Yes Windows is a fresh install, I always try to install it clean on any new system. Always delete any partitions and stuff in the windows installer and tell it to use the whole disk.

I'm not really too sure about voltages, CPU-Z reported 1.238-1.248 whilst running the Cinebench. I'm not really sure how to report it since it seems to vary a lot.




pschorr1123 said:


> Have you tried mem test hcl to test inside Windows to ensure RAM settings are 100% stable? Mem test86 is great for catching hardware defects in RAM while mem test hcl is better at catching stability errors.
> 
> Also be sure you are using slots A2 and B2 (2nd and 4th slot going left to right starting at CPU)
> 
> Link to memtest hcl : https://hcidesign.com/memtest/
> 
> also try aida64 stability test. I had an issue where 1 dimm was faulty but only presented in AIDA64 stability test (stopped very soon after starting test). Turns out the dimm would throw errors when above 1.2volts but passed memtest 86 with flying colors. Was also coincidentally a Corsair Vengeance LPX kit. Had a hell of a time creating a Corsair account in order to submit a ticket to get a RMA.
> 
> Most of bsods, crashing on Ryzen systems comes from memory instability or faulty Dimms that's why focusing so hard on your RAM. Does it fail if at bios safe defaults? Be sure to manually set DDR Voltage to 1.35 or 1.37 as there was a bug that left it at 1.2 when XMP was loaded
> 
> Also try Blue Screen View here: https://www.nirsoft.net/utils/blue_screen_view.html this tool will help you diagnose exact cause of BSOD and allow easy Googling to resolve if not memory related
> 
> EDIT: Did you do a fresh install of Win 10 or just reuse OS drive from old build? Best practice is do do a fresh install when changing out major system components to prevent random issues.


It's an ITX board so only 2 dimm slots. 

I've had problems doing any kind of testing as the system would BSOD rapidly. I've been using BIOS defaults as I've yet to get a stable system where I can start tweaking.

I used BlueScreen viewer and all my BSODs were ntoskrnl. 

At the moment I'm checking each BIOS version until I get a BSOD, and also trying to disable PBO in the BIOS.


----------



## matthew87

ManniX-ITA said:


> I may have been lucky but I've never seen a 10% error at high RPM; it does happen often at low RPM but even that is usually well below 10%.
> The 10% tolerance in Intel PWM specs is about the reported speed and the actual fan rotations.
> This is very common, manufacturers "like" to cheat about performances and often the advertised and reported speed is actually much lower.
> 
> AFAIK the Tachometer output signal is coming from the fan, two pulses for revolution.
> It doesn't need calibration as it's a PWM digital signal and purely depends on the ICs and circuitry of the fan.
> 
> Indeed there could be national laws that could make easier to return Noctua fans.
> Under EU consumers laws it can't be considered a manufacturer defect and I guess in USA it's even worse.


I just checked, NF-A14 fans report 1461rpm max on my Gigabyte board. That's 2.6% out of spec, well within margin of error. 

I honestly have not had a single problem with my Noctua fans on the Gigabyte Master. 

Fan ramps smoothly, RPMs are inline, 0% PWM turns fans off, fans wake from sleep and cold boot fine.... 

I do remember reading that recently - last few years - Noctua changed manufacturers and their quality dropped. I wonder if there's a way to tell whether my fans are the 'good' NF-A14s or the bad ones?


----------



## ManniX-ITA

FlappyFox said:


> Yes Windows is a fresh install, I always try to install it clean on any new system. Always delete any partitions and stuff in the windows installer and tell it to use the whole disk.
> 
> I'm not really too sure about voltages, CPU-Z reported 1.238-1.248 whilst running the Cinebench. I'm not really sure how to report it since it seems to vary a lot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's an ITX board so only 2 dimm slots.
> 
> I've had problems doing any kind of testing as the system would BSOD rapidly. I've been using BIOS defaults as I've yet to get a stable system where I can start tweaking.
> 
> I used BlueScreen viewer and all my BSODs were ntoskrnl.
> 
> At the moment I'm checking each BIOS version until I get a BSOD, and also trying to disable PBO in the BIOS.


You should check with HWInfo sensors.
Nothing too low but did you try with a +0.05v offset?



matthew87 said:


> I just checked, NF-A14 fans report 1461rpm max on my Gigabyte board. That's 2.6% out of spec, well within margin of error.
> 
> I honestly have not had a single problem with my Noctua fans on the Gigabyte Master.
> 
> Fan ramps smoothly, RPMs are inline, 0% PWM turns fans off, fans wake from sleep and cold boot fine....
> 
> I do remember reading that recently - last few years - Noctua changed manufacturers and their quality dropped. I wonder if there's a way to tell whether my fans are the 'good' NF-A14s or the bad ones?


From what I've read the only way is to check with a scope but I guess you don't have one laying around 
If you don't have any issue, I'd say you are pretty safe, no worries!


----------



## meridius

matthew87 said:


> I just checked, NF-A14 fans report 1461rpm max on my Gigabyte board. That's 2.6% out of spec, well within margin of error.
> 
> I honestly have not had a single problem with my Noctua fans on the Gigabyte Master.
> 
> Fan ramps smoothly, RPMs are inline, 0% PWM turns fans off, fans wake from sleep and cold boot fine....
> 
> I do remember reading that recently - last few years - Noctua changed manufacturers and their quality dropped. I wonder if there's a way to tell whether my fans are the 'good' NF-A14s or the bad ones?




The thing is even though i put my fans in the wrong headers which will be corrected, when i put the right fan in the right header cpu fan to cpu i would still expect the fan to jump up in speed and lower in speed when the cpu temp spikes so i still would need to change that fan curve to 68C then ramp up from there to full speed when hitting 74c

i would not think the delay option would work as i still think thats not to delay the fan from reacting i think its set to 3 which i would of thought 3sec but the fans react stright away to the temp spikes


----------



## dansi

ManniX-ITA said:


> Ouch... does it goes back to the same write speeds if you rollback?


Nope, tried a few times. Any other tests other than cdm7? 
Have a feeling the new drivers did some changes to how the cores loading works. 

High r20 scores seem to indicate more stable boosting. Im thinking that another test that can bring the ssd out faster from idle mode.


----------



## FlappyFox

ManniX-ITA said:


> You should check with HWInfo sensors.
> Nothing too low but did you try with a +0.05v offset?



I'm not really sure what I'm setting and the results I'm expecting. 



At the moment I'm trying the Aida64 Memory stability test, and I'm having trouble starting/stopping it. Getting BSODs or the system hanging/app crashing. If it's memory related issue, I don't know what RAM to buy as replacement. I'm from the UK and most of the shops don't have alternatives to Corsair.


----------



## pschorr1123

FlappyFox said:


> Yes Windows is a fresh install, I always try to install it clean on any new system. Always delete any partitions and stuff in the windows installer and tell it to use the whole disk.
> 
> I'm not really too sure about voltages, CPU-Z reported 1.238-1.248 whilst running the Cinebench. I'm not really sure how to report it since it seems to vary a lot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's an ITX board so only 2 dimm slots.
> 
> I've had problems doing any kind of testing as the system would BSOD rapidly. I've been using BIOS defaults as I've yet to get a stable system where I can start tweaking.
> 
> I used BlueScreen viewer and all my BSODs were ntoskrnl.
> 
> At the moment I'm checking each BIOS version until I get a BSOD, and also trying to disable PBO in the BIOS.


Well the advantage of only 2 slots is that you can't mess it up, lol  (I could find a way though) 

Can you pull out 1 stick of RAM to test each stick individually to see if problems go away?

Also Blue Screen View has on option when you pull up the bsod and right click a menu will appear and choose "Google Bug Check + Parameter 1" 

I'd put money on your RAM being faulty but if you follow the guides Googling bug check + parameter 1 brings up you may find out for sure. Have you tried RAM at 2133 safe defaults (load safe defaults in bios)

Do you have another kit of known working DDR 4 to test with? I hate to say it but if it turns out your RAM isn't defective and none of the google guides from the Blue Screen View help it may be the IMC on the CPU another user here did a new build and had nothing but issues, luckily for him a really good friend ripped out his own CPU out of his build to let him test and confirmed that his original CPU was faulty. It doesn't happen often but it does happen 

Keep us posted of your progress so that we can help you troubleshoot further

EDIT: When testing each Ram stick also test each Dimm slot at least one other user here had a faulty Dimm slot on the MB


----------



## pschorr1123

FlappyFox said:


> I'm not really sure what I'm setting and the results I'm expecting.
> 
> 
> 
> At the moment I'm trying the Aida64 Memory stability test, and I'm having trouble starting/stopping it. Getting BSODs or the system hanging/app crashing. If it's memory related issue, I don't know what RAM to buy as replacement. I'm from the UK and most of the shops don't have alternatives to Corsair.



Make sure you save screen shots of your AIDA64 errors in case you have to go the RMA route with Corsair. They will ask for "proof" of your memory being defective. As I had mentioned my 1 kit only presented errors in AIDA64 but would pass at the bios defaults because the voltage was 1.2 for ddr. Aside from difficulty registering for a corsair account the RMA process was pretty easy once they gave me an RMA # I had to ship my old kit out and got a working replacement in less than 2 weeks. Of course that was before the human malware YMMV


----------



## ManniX-ITA

dansi said:


> Nope, tried a few times. Any other tests other than cdm7?
> Have a feeling the new drivers did some changes to how the cores loading works.
> 
> High r20 scores seem to indicate more stable boosting. Im thinking that another test that can bring the ssd out faster from idle mode.


Try these:

AS SSD
https://www.alex-is.de/PHP/fusion/downloads.php?download_id=9

Anvil
https://www.guru3d.com/files-details/anvils-storage-utilities-download.html

HD Tach
https://www.techspot.com/downloads/6714-hdtach.html



FlappyFox said:


> I'm not really sure what I'm setting and the results I'm expecting.
> 
> 
> 
> At the moment I'm trying the Aida64 Memory stability test, and I'm having trouble starting/stopping it. Getting BSODs or the system hanging/app crashing. If it's memory related issue, I don't know what RAM to buy as replacement. I'm from the UK and most of the shops don't have alternatives to Corsair.


If you mean the offset that under load the vcore stays at more than 1.3v.

For the other values in HWInfo, just put the sensors in a multi column layout and post the screenshot here.


----------



## FlappyFox

pschorr1123 said:


> Have you tried RAM at 2133 safe defaults (load safe defaults in bios)
> 
> Do you have another kit of known working DDR 4 to test with? I hate to say it but if it turns out your RAM isn't defective and none of the google guides from the Blue Screen View help it may be the IMC on the CPU another user here did a new build and had nothing but issues, luckily for him a really good friend ripped out his own CPU out of his build to let him test and confirmed that his original CPU was faulty. It doesn't happen often but it does happen
> 
> Keep us posted of your progress so that we can help you troubleshoot further
> 
> EDIT: When testing each Ram stick also test each Dimm slot at least one other user here had a faulty Dimm slot on the MB


 Yes, I've only been testing at 2133. 

I borrowed my brothers DDR4 ram, and also got BSODs instantly, so gave them back rather then continue testing with them. But they were also Corsair LPX, and again at 2133. 

Thanks for the people who have tried to help, I think I tried everything I could, but give up and will just return the stuff to be tested. Spent a couple of days trying to fix it, but seeing pretty consistent failure.

Also taking off the Wrath Prism cooler with it's pre-applied thermal paste was a nightmare, the paste ended up being stringy and falling off and getting everywhere.


----------



## pschorr1123

FlappyFox said:


> Yes, I've only been testing at 2133.
> 
> I borrowed my brothers DDR4 ram, and also got BSODs instantly, so gave them back rather then continue testing with them. But they were also Corsair LPX, and again at 2133.
> 
> Thanks for the people who have tried to help, I think I tried everything I could, but give up and will just return the stuff to be tested. Spent a couple of days trying to fix it, but seeing pretty consistent failure.
> 
> Also taking off the Wrath Prism cooler with it's pre-applied thermal paste was a nightmare, the paste ended up being stringy and falling off and getting everywhere.


Sorry to hear that. Corsair isn't bad RAM all brands have DOA issues however, very unlikely that you have 2 bad kits especially if your brother's build has no issues. I suspect either a CPU or MB issue as you shouldn't have any issues with BSODs at stock settings and 2133 safe defaults. If you can I would return all components and try again except this time ask them to test replacement hardware in store for you if they offer that where you live.

Only other thing it could be is the PSU but that's a long shot. How old is your power supply? Can you test with a different one before ripping every thing down? I'd hate to see you replace all components only to have the same issue

Best of luck to you


----------



## patryk

Hi

Hwinfo show me to day CPU CCD1 (Tdie) max temp 204c read error?


----------



## MyUsername

FlappyFox said:


> Yes, I've only been testing at 2133.
> 
> I borrowed my brothers DDR4 ram, and also got BSODs instantly, so gave them back rather then continue testing with them. But they were also Corsair LPX, and again at 2133.
> 
> Thanks for the people who have tried to help, I think I tried everything I could, but give up and will just return the stuff to be tested. Spent a couple of days trying to fix it, but seeing pretty consistent failure.
> 
> Also taking off the Wrath Prism cooler with it's pre-applied thermal paste was a nightmare, the paste ended up being stringy and falling off and getting everywhere.


Nothing wrong with Corsair LPX, I had 2 sticks 2x8GB 3000mhz OC to 3200mhz running in August until my G.Skill shipped. 

I assume you've tested the memory individually in any slot having only 2, tested for either faulty memory, faulty memory controller on cpu or faulty memory slot on MB. Has to be one of them, because running memory at 2133 should be problem free, and you really should not have to touch any settings SoC or vddg volts etc for these speeds.

However, you could try manually setting your soc to 1.1v and memory to 1.35v. Look for vppg and vddp(SOC/IF and memory internal volts for data) and set them both to 1050, they'll be in settings, AMD CBS then XFR. But yeah, personally I'd be stumped and end up replacing parts.


----------



## FrivolousJay

I'm looking to get a motherboard and I've been doing research between the x570 Aorus Elite and the Crosshair VII Hero. I was initially leaning towards the C7H but for the same price I think the Elite would be better since it's newer and should have more recent support. Only thing that's holding me back now is reading about the cold boot bug. What causes the cold boot bug? I plan on OC'ing the CPU through PBO or possibly EDC bug (if it works on this board) and OC'ing my 3600C15 RAM to a stable 3800 if my CPU can handle 1900 IF.


----------



## pschorr1123

FrivolousJay said:


> I'm looking to get a motherboard and I've been doing research between the x570 Aorus Elite and the Crosshair VII Hero. I was initially leaning towards the C7H but for the same price I think the Elite would be better since it's newer and should have more recent support. Only thing that's holding me back now is reading about the cold boot bug. What causes the cold boot bug? I plan on OC'ing the CPU through PBO or possibly EDC bug (if it works on this board) and OC'ing my 3600C15 RAM to a stable 3800 if my CPU can handle 1900 IF.


I believe Asus boards have a dram boot voltage setting that is supposed to help prevent cold boot bugs. I'm not sure what causes it as I have never experienced it.


----------



## ManniX-ITA

FrivolousJay said:


> I'm looking to get a motherboard and I've been doing research between the x570 Aorus Elite and the Crosshair VII Hero. I was initially leaning towards the C7H but for the same price I think the Elite would be better since it's newer and should have more recent support. Only thing that's holding me back now is reading about the cold boot bug. What causes the cold boot bug? I plan on OC'ing the CPU through PBO or possibly EDC bug (if it works on this board) and OC'ing my 3600C15 RAM to a stable 3800 if my CPU can handle 1900 IF.


I would go for the X570 Aorus Elite.
They both have an overpowered VRM section but the Aorus is better; 6 phases instead of 5 and with 10W at 100A instead of 12W.
It's going to be less hot and draw less power especially in idle.

There are issues yes but the cold boot it's not that common and if you are willing to spend some time OC'ing you'll have more headroom.
Nobody knows what is the cause for the issue sadly.
Both the ASUS and MSI are probably easier to tweak.

But if you'll have something to troubleshoot with the x470 it's quite a nightmare; there's very little exposed by the SoC.
If you check an x470 and x570 HWInfo screenshot side by side you'll see the difference.


----------



## ManniX-ITA

patryk said:


> Hi
> 
> Hwinfo show me to day CPU CCD1 (Tdie) max temp 204c read error?


Did it recover?
Doesn't sound so good...


----------



## buffalo2102

FrivolousJay said:


> I'm looking to get a motherboard and I've been doing research between the x570 Aorus Elite and the Crosshair VII Hero. I was initially leaning towards the C7H but for the same price I think the Elite would be better since it's newer and should have more recent support. Only thing that's holding me back now is reading about the cold boot bug. What causes the cold boot bug? I plan on OC'ing the CPU through PBO or possibly EDC bug (if it works on this board) and OC'ing my 3600C15 RAM to a stable 3800 if my CPU can handle 1900 IF.



I've got the Elite and have never experienced the cold boot bug. My experience has been pretty much trouble-free and the board has been excellent.


I've only ever really messed with the RAM though and left the CPU to do it's thang.


----------



## pal

Hwinfo show me to day CPU CCD1 (Tdie) max temp 204c read error? 


ManniX-ITA said:


> Did it recover?
> Doesn't sound so good...


I noticed the same on some older version of HW. Now I dont see it anymore. Definetly an error. Your PC would shout down with T over 100C.


----------



## bluechris

FrivolousJay said:


> I'm looking to get a motherboard and I've been doing research between the x570 Aorus Elite and the Crosshair VII Hero. I was initially leaning towards the C7H but for the same price I think the Elite would be better since it's newer and should have more recent support. Only thing that's holding me back now is reading about the cold boot bug. What causes the cold boot bug? I plan on OC'ing the CPU through PBO or possibly EDC bug (if it works on this board) and OC'ing my 3600C15 RAM to a stable 3800 if my CPU can handle 1900 IF.


The Pro non wifi is too much more expensive? I say it because its a bit better than the elite.


----------



## Acertified

We have 2 of the PRO WiFi boards and have been very happy with them. They both are early board versions and we have owned them for 7-8 months. Started with an early BIOS of F3 and currently have F12e. We only experienced 1 issue with the boards and that was the COLD BOOT BUG. Other than that, they have worked flawlessly with all different configurations and types of hardware.


----------



## patryk

ManniX-ITA said:


> Did it recover?
> Doesn't sound so good...




PC works correctly no freez no blue screen, most likely an error


----------



## FrivolousJay

pschorr1123 said:


> I believe Asus boards have a dram boot voltage setting that is supposed to help prevent cold boot bugs. I'm not sure what causes it as I have never experienced it.





ManniX-ITA said:


> I would go for the X570 Aorus Elite.
> They both have an overpowered VRM section but the Aorus is better; 6 phases instead of 5 and with 10W at 100A instead of 12W.
> It's going to be less hot and draw less power especially in idle.
> 
> There are issues yes but the cold boot it's not that common and if you are willing to spend some time OC'ing you'll have more headroom.
> Nobody knows what is the cause for the issue sadly.
> Both the ASUS and MSI are probably easier to tweak.
> 
> But if you'll have something to troubleshoot with the x470 it's quite a nightmare; there's very little exposed by the SoC.
> If you check an x470 and x570 HWInfo screenshot side by side you'll see the difference.





buffalo2102 said:


> I've got the Elite and have never experienced the cold boot bug. My experience has been pretty much trouble-free and the board has been excellent.
> 
> 
> I've only ever really messed with the RAM though and left the CPU to do it's thang.



Thank you for all your responses! Looks like I'll go with the Elite.




bluechris said:


> The Pro non wifi is too much more expensive? I say it because its a bit better than the elite.


Strange, I've tried looking everywhere for the pro non-wifi but I can't find it anywhere. Only the wifi version.


----------



## Wenty

Elite runs my new 3900X great.


----------



## ManniX-ITA

FrivolousJay said:


> Thank you for all your responses! Looks like I'll go with the Elite.
> 
> Strange, I've tried looking everywhere for the pro non-wifi but I can't find it anywhere. Only the wifi version.


Here in Germany is available:

https://www.computeruniverse.net/de/gigabyte-x570-aorus-pro


----------



## FrivolousJay

ManniX-ITA said:


> Here in Germany is available:
> 
> https://www.computeruniverse.net/de/gigabyte-x570-aorus-pro



I'm from US. That converts to $300 USD for me. About $50 more than the wifi version lol. I see it go for the same price on eBay shipped from other countries as well. Guess I'll have to figure out if the extra ~$50 is worth it for me knowing that the wifi is never going to be used. Thank you for checking though!


----------



## RTP_Overclock

Following the posts a few pages back about not using the AMD Sata drivers and that you should use the Microsoft drivers. I just checked and my new build is already using the Microsoft drivers. Can anyone else that is using the Microsoft drivers check the date of the drivers. As mine seem to be from 2006.


----------



## ManniX-ITA

RTP_Overclock said:


> Following the posts a few pages back about not using the AMD Sata drivers and that you should use the Microsoft drivers. I just checked and my new build is already using the Microsoft drivers. Can anyone else that is using the Microsoft drivers check the date of the drivers. As mine seem to be from 2006.


Yes, 21st June 2006, version 10.0.18362.693.
Same for the NVM Express driver.


----------



## ManniX-ITA

FrivolousJay said:


> I'm from US. That converts to $300 USD for me. About $50 more than the wifi version lol. I see it go for the same price on eBay shipped from other countries as well. Guess I'll have to figure out if the extra ~$50 is worth it for me knowing that the wifi is never going to be used. Thank you for checking though!


Yeah I think someone decided the non-WiFi version was not going to sell enough in the US market.
Maybe GB is not anymore buying back the unsold stock from US retailers.

Thanks for the rep+


----------



## rastaviper

ManniX-ITA said:


> Yes, 21st June 2006, version 10.0.18362.693.
> 
> Same for the NVM Express driver.


Where do u see that exactly?
I can the same driver for my M2 disc at Device manager, but do u l look for the system drivers?

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


----------



## ManniX-ITA

rastaviper said:


> Where do u see that exactly?
> I can the same driver for my M2 disc at Device manager, but do u l look for the system drivers?
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


Device Manager, under Storage Controllers and IDE ATA/ATAPI Controllers nodes.
It's a standard Microsoft driver, same for many others like the ACPI x64-based PC, etc


----------



## Nijo

MSI X570s ACE and Godlike got Test-Bios based on AGESA 1005. I wonder if and when we will see them too...


----------



## V1TRU

Seems like after Matthew departure bios development has become slower.
Wonder how many people in team and how many left with Matthew


----------



## ManniX-ITA

@Cidious

Any news about the SATA performance issue?


----------



## Acertified

V1TRU said:


> Seems like after Matthew departure bios development has become slower.
> Wonder how many people in team and how many left with Matthew


Unfortunately it's very common for the Good people to leave these companies as many of them get better opportunities elsewhere. They are the face of the company in these forums and for many of us users.

Matthew left Gigabyte
Elmore left Asus last year
Dan Nguyen left MSI a couple of years ago

All of them had a huge impact on the BIOS updates.


----------



## dansi

V1TRU said:


> Seems like after Matthew departure bios development has become slower.
> Wonder how many people in team and how many left with Matthew


Nope. Because of corona that came during the period of a new year and then chinese new year. A whole lot of cascading effects so Gigabtye bios staffs slowly restarting the work.


----------



## Moeiz Nasir

Does anyone know how to properly set case fans speeds when you have a water cooler?

I have a Dark Base Pro 900 Rev2 with a fan controller that has a PWM mode so it gets fan speed settings from the mobo and i have all the fans plugged into the controller and then a PWM header going to sys fan 1 of the motherboard. 

I have a H100i Pro RGB and currently i have my case fans set to the CPU temp but because the 3900x has fluctuating cpu temps the fans ramp up and down like crazy.

Anyone know how to properly make a good fan curve/have a delayed ramp up and down timing or is there a way to get water temp info off the cooler and set the fans to that?

Thank you.


----------



## hotripper

Moeiz Nasir said:


> Does anyone know how to properly set case fans speeds when you have a water cooler?
> 
> I have a Dark Base Pro 900 Rev2 with a fan controller that has a PWM mode so it gets fan speed settings from the mobo and i have all the fans plugged into the controller and then a PWM header going to sys fan 1 of the motherboard.
> 
> I have a H100i Pro RGB and currently i have my case fans set to the CPU temp but because the 3900x has fluctuating cpu temps the fans ramp up and down like crazy.
> 
> Anyone know how to properly make a good fan curve/have a delayed ramp up and down timing or is there a way to get water temp info off the cooler and set the fans to that?
> 
> Thank you.



I feel your frustration. The fluctuation in temps or sawtoothing is so annoying. The best I have done is find an acceptable noise level for it. 65c seems to be a key value. try to make that your line then slowly ramp up speeds from there. For me above 65c means I am gaming or benchmarking and the sounddoesnt bother me during that time. I have a fractal water AIO on my gpu and Thermalright Truespirit140 on my cpu. So the AIO is set to regulate based on pcie temps in my bios. I assume you are asking because it has been getting warmer lately and youre noticing it more? Well at least I am.


Does your cooler have an AUTO setting? Mine does and the auto setting actually works quite well. The only reason I dont use auto is because it is mounted in the front of my case and I am trying to increase airflow into my starved case for idle sawtoothing.


----------



## Medizinmann

Moeiz Nasir said:


> Does anyone know how to properly set case fans speeds when you have a water cooler?
> 
> I have a Dark Base Pro 900 Rev2 with a fan controller that has a PWM mode so it gets fan speed settings from the mobo and i have all the fans plugged into the controller and then a PWM header going to sys fan 1 of the motherboard.
> 
> I have a H100i Pro RGB and currently i have my case fans set to the CPU temp but because the 3900x has fluctuating cpu temps the fans ramp up and down like crazy.
> 
> Anyone know how to properly make a good fan curve/have a delayed ramp up and down timing or is there a way to get water temp info off the cooler and set the fans to that?
> 
> Thank you.


Best way is to get a sensor for the water temp and connect it to one of the external sensor pins on the mobo - I bought one from Alphacool which was on sale for around 7€ when I build my system last year using Alphacool AIOs for CPU&GPU - installation of course might be a little problematic with most other AIOs. Don't know if Corsair has an opening for a sensor. 

But you could try to pin on of these to your rad...
https://www.amazon.com/Lamptron-LAMP-TS701-Thermal-Sensor/dp/B01IL6NDCQ
...even if this isn’t exact – it should suffice in order to control the fan speed…

Alternatively you could bind the fan speeds of for the fans on the rad to something else like system temp, chipset temps or VRM temps etc. 

But only the rad fans - the pump header must be bind to CPU temp as this is needed to react faster...

Greetings,
Medizinmann


----------



## Nijo

Moeiz Nasir said:


> Does anyone know how to properly set case fans speeds when you have a water cooler?
> 
> I have a Dark Base Pro 900 Rev2 with a fan controller that has a PWM mode so it gets fan speed settings from the mobo and i have all the fans plugged into the controller and then a PWM header going to sys fan 1 of the motherboard.
> 
> I have a H100i Pro RGB and currently i have my case fans set to the CPU temp but because the 3900x has fluctuating cpu temps the fans ramp up and down like crazy.
> 
> Anyone know how to properly make a good fan curve/have a delayed ramp up and down timing or is there a way to get water temp info off the cooler and set the fans to that?
> 
> Thank you.


I have my case fans controlled in the bios with a custom curve beginning at 60°C CPU with 30% speed. They don´t ramp up anymore and the system is very quiet and stays at 30% speed when idling, surfing the web or watching movies. When playing games only the fans controlled by the AiO ramp up a bit (also controlled by a custom curve in iCUE). You can do the same in Bios using the sys fan 1 header and configure it the way you like it.


----------



## hotripper

Or, hows about AMD fix this? Is it even possible? LOLz


----------



## ManniX-ITA

Moeiz Nasir said:


> Does anyone know how to properly set case fans speeds when you have a water cooler?
> 
> I have a Dark Base Pro 900 Rev2 with a fan controller that has a PWM mode so it gets fan speed settings from the mobo and i have all the fans plugged into the controller and then a PWM header going to sys fan 1 of the motherboard.
> 
> I have a H100i Pro RGB and currently i have my case fans set to the CPU temp but because the 3900x has fluctuating cpu temps the fans ramp up and down like crazy.
> 
> Anyone know how to properly make a good fan curve/have a delayed ramp up and down timing or is there a way to get water temp info off the cooler and set the fans to that?
> 
> Thank you.


Do you have an external sensor input?
I have 2 on my Master and the sensors were included in the box.

Stick one of the sensors on the radiator near the water inlet connector.
Start some serious load (OCCT, IBT, PRime95) and touch the radiator to find the hot spot.

Use this sensor input to control the case fans; it's going to be much smoother.

Just one very important detail: strictly use a high quality tape to fix the sensor on the radiator otherwise at some point will fall off.
I recommend this one:

https://www.tesa.com/en/craftsmen/tesa-professional-63632.html

It sticks in place even after a long time and in the harshest thermal conditions.
Fix the sensor in a manner that will not put pressure on the tape otherwise will eventually drop off.


----------



## V1TRU

I tweaked fans curve a bit, the default lowprofile is still too nervous.

I got the best ultrasilent fans from Noctua but the ramping up is still loud, even for little operations like new tabs in browser etc.

My MSI b350 was extremely silent even with ryzen 3xxx


----------



## Medizinmann

ManniX-ITA said:


> Do you have an external sensor input?
> I have 2 on my Master and the sensors were included in the box.


Yeah - good point - totally forgot about these...

..as I use a sensor which is directly submersed in the coolant. 

He should try these 1st.



> Stick one of the sensors on the radiator near the water inlet connector.
> Start some serious load (OCCT, IBT, PRime95) and touch the radiator to find the hot spot.
> 
> Use this sensor input to control the case fans; it's going to be much smoother.
> 
> Just one very important detail: strictly use a high quality tape to fix the sensor on the radiator otherwise at some point will fall off.
> I recommend this one:
> 
> https://www.tesa.com/en/craftsmen/tesa-professional-63632.html
> 
> It sticks in place even after a long time and in the harshest thermal conditions.
> Fix the sensor in a manner that will not put pressure on the tape otherwise will eventually drop off.


He could also use Scotch 47011548 - if the good stuff from tesa® isn't available...

Greetings,
Medizinmann


----------



## Moeiz Nasir

ManniX-ITA said:


> Do you have an external sensor input?
> I have 2 on my Master and the sensors were included in the box.
> 
> Stick one of the sensors on the radiator near the water inlet connector.
> Start some serious load (OCCT, IBT, PRime95) and touch the radiator to find the hot spot.
> 
> Use this sensor input to control the case fans; it's going to be much smoother.
> 
> Just one very important detail: strictly use a high quality tape to fix the sensor on the radiator otherwise at some point will fall off.
> I recommend this one:
> 
> https://www.tesa.com/en/craftsmen/tesa-professional-63632.html
> 
> It sticks in place even after a long time and in the harshest thermal conditions.
> Fix the sensor in a manner that will not put pressure on the tape otherwise will eventually drop off.



I have x570 Aorous Ultra which came with two temperature probes sensors. 

This is a really good idea and i will definitely experiment with it. Thank you so much


----------



## Moeiz Nasir

Thank you everyone who had some awesome ideas. I'm gonna try everything you guys suggested. I would have replied to everyone but didn't wanna spam the forum posts with replies to the same question.

I appreciate you all <3

I think ill try the temperature probe sensor first and go from there. Due to the Coronavirus though i might have to use U-Line packaging tape because getting things shipped right now is very difficult


----------



## bluechris

Yeah the temp probes are very useful. I have 1 that goes to my water tank witch is plugged in it and another one with electrical tape in one of my sas 4tb disks and i control many things with them.


----------



## Moeiz Nasir

would anyone know which inlet is the hot side on a h100i? 

uploaded a picture

I would open it up and check but this case has a really annoying case design and you have to open it up laying on its side or else you run the risk of breaking the whole tempered glass panel


----------



## meridius

Moeiz Nasir said:


> Thank you everyone who had some awesome ideas. I'm gonna try everything you guys suggested. I would have replied to everyone but didn't wanna spam the forum posts with replies to the same question.
> 
> I appreciate you all <3
> 
> I think ill try the temperature probe sensor first and go from there. Due to the Coronavirus though i might have to use U-Line packaging tape because getting things shipped right now is very difficult


Hi there 

I have the same problem as you and i think many others as gugabyte dont seem to have a fan react delay which is a shame as i have read that others motherboards do, as this stops the fan spikes.

I am still waiting for my fan extensions as i placed some of my fans in the top headers at the moment. What i did is ran a HWmonitor to get my max temp when doing normal stuff to see what the spikes where hitting and in my case very rarely getting 68c most of the time the spikes hit about 65c, so what i then did was did a 100% full load on the cpu for 30min to see how hot the cpu can get and it was about 80C and i now know i can create a fan cuvre between 68c and 80c to stop the spikes and also know where my cpu heat gets to with 100% fan spin.

I set my fan curve like this

0c-68c 60% fan speed = 900rpm very very quiet
72c 70% fan speed = 1150rpm still quiet
76c 80% fan speed = 1300rpm getting abit louder
80c 100% fan speed = 15000rpm loud

so no more spikes in the fans ramping up and it keeps my cpu cool, but this depends on what you use to cool the cpu as i use a noctua heatsink, I also have the seneors but never tried them i might look into that but would be good to see if it does fix that problem.

hope that helps, let use know how you get on.

thnaks


----------



## ManniX-ITA

Moeiz Nasir said:


> would anyone know which inlet is the hot side on a h100i?
> 
> uploaded a picture
> 
> I would open it up and check but this case has a really annoying case design and you have to open it up laying on its side or else you run the risk of breaking the whole tempered glass panel


There's a thermal image here:

https://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/corsair-h100i-pro-cpu-cooler,5471-2.html

The pipe in red is the outlet from the CPU pump.
Not sure is the same exact model as your though.


----------



## F1Aussie

Hi guys, anyone know why my 1700rpm fans plugged into my x570 master only spin up to a max of around 1500rpm when I see the fan curves in smartfan it shows that at 100% they run at 1500rpm.


----------



## pschorr1123

F1Aussie said:


> Hi guys, anyone know why my 1700rpm fans plugged into my x570 master only spin up to a max of around 1500rpm when I see the fan curves in smartfan it shows that at 100% they run at 1500rpm.


The maximum speed a fan is rated for has a variance of + or - 10% Also from what I have read the pwm signal on each MB vendor may be calibrated differently so a fan may run faster or slower from one brand MB to another. Some one else may chime in with a more detailed explanation.


----------



## Moeiz Nasir

meridius said:


> Hi there
> 
> I have the same problem as you and i think many others as gugabyte dont seem to have a fan react delay which is a shame as i have read that others motherboards do, as this stops the fan spikes.
> 
> I am still waiting for my fan extensions as i placed some of my fans in the top headers at the moment. What i did is ran a HWmonitor to get my max temp when doing normal stuff to see what the spikes where hitting and in my case very rarely getting 68c most of the time the spikes hit about 65c, so what i then did was did a 100% full load on the cpu for 30min to see how hot the cpu can get and it was about 80C and i now know i can create a fan cuvre between 68c and 80c to stop the spikes and also know where my cpu heat gets to with 100% fan spin.
> 
> I set my fan curve like this
> 
> 0c-68c 60% fan speed = 900rpm very very quiet
> 72c 70% fan speed = 1150rpm still quiet
> 76c 80% fan speed = 1300rpm getting abit louder
> 80c 100% fan speed = 15000rpm loud
> 
> so no more spikes in the fans ramping up and it keeps my cpu cool, but this depends on what you use to cool the cpu as i use a noctua heatsink, I also have the seneors but never tried them i might look into that but would be good to see if it does fix that problem.
> 
> hope that helps, let use know how you get on.
> 
> thnaks


Thank you for this! This is a really good baseline and testing.



ManniX-ITA said:


> There's a thermal image here:
> 
> https://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/corsair-h100i-pro-cpu-cooler,5471-2.html
> 
> The pipe in red is the outlet from the CPU pump.
> Not sure is the same exact model as your though.


That seems to be a winner. Not exactly the same but the setup with the water flow is the same. 

Thank you!


----------



## F1Aussie

Thanks for the reply pschorr1123. My single 120 fan spins to the advertised 2000rpm but not one of the 5 140 fans gets anywhere near the advertised 1700rpm.


----------



## Elrick

ManniX-ITA said:


> There's a thermal image here:
> 
> https://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/corsair-h100i-pro-cpu-cooler,5471-2.html
> 
> The pipe in red is the outlet from the CPU pump.
> Not sure is the same exact model as your though.



They are all Asetek product lines, so basically about 90% of all CLC systems are made by them.


----------



## jfrob75

Was wondering if the GB bios for the Aorus Master has the ability to set CPU clocks at the CCX level?


----------



## Drivinfast247

First time poster here.

I'll cut right to the chase.
Aorus Master
3900x
2x8gb 3600mhz RAM
2080ti
Corsair rm850x PSU
Full Hydro-X loop

Fresh install of Windows 10 Pro

What are some of your in game clocks?

I cannot for the life of me break 4200mhz in any game. I've tried every possible configuration of PBO. I have all the latest drivers and have tried the last three BOSS. Currently on F11.

My previous build was a 3700x and ASUS Prime x470-Pro. I was averaging 4325mhz in games. All I had to do was enable PBO. That was it.

PS. Temps are under 60°c

Games are AC:Odyssey, BF1, Division 2 and pretty much any AAA title released in the last 4 years.

tl;dr what are your in game clock rates and shouldn't i be getting over 4200mhz?


----------



## ManniX-ITA

jfrob75 said:


> Was wondering if the GB bios for the Aorus Master has the ability to set CPU clocks at the CCX level?


Yes, I think it was the first one doing it.


----------



## ManniX-ITA

Drivinfast247 said:


> First time poster here.
> 
> I'll cut right to the chase.
> Aorus Master
> 3900x
> 2x8gb 3600mhz RAM
> 2080ti
> Corsair rm850x PSU
> Full Hydro-X loop
> 
> Fresh install of Windows 10 Pro
> 
> What are some of your in game clocks?
> 
> I cannot for the life of me break 4200mhz in any game. I've tried every possible configuration of PBO. I have all the latest drivers and have tried the last three BOSS. Currently on F11.
> 
> My previous build was a 3700x and ASUS Prime x470-Pro. I was averaging 4325mhz in games. All I had to do was enable PBO. That was it.
> 
> PS. Temps are under 60°c
> 
> Games are AC:Odyssey, BF1, Division 2 and pretty much any AAA title released in the last 4 years.
> 
> tl;dr what are your in game clock rates and shouldn't i be getting over 4200mhz?


I found this video:






Aorus x570 Pro, clocks jumping to 4450 MHz.
You definitely have some settings messed up in your profile.

Are you sure in Advanced CPU Settings the Core Performance Boost setting is in Auto or Enabled? Try force it to Enabled.
It's the only limiting switch that comes to my mind, but it should limit to base clock, seems not the same.

Maybe give F12a BIOS a try, good fit for me.


----------



## meridius

ManniX-ITA said:


> I found this video:
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nolsKNpB3xA
> 
> Aorus x570 Pro, clocks jumping to 4450 MHz.
> You definitely have some settings messed up in your profile.
> 
> Are you sure in Advanced CPU Settings the Core Performance Boost setting is in Auto or Enabled? Try force it to Enabled.
> It's the only limiting switch that comes to my mind, but it should limit to base clock, seems not the same.
> 
> Maybe give F12a BIOS a try, good fit for me.


how you using bios f12a ? i have never seen it past F11

https://www.gigabyte.com/uk/Motherboard/X570-AORUS-MASTER-rev-1x/support#support-dl-bios


----------



## hotripper

he might be on a beta bios


----------



## Sounds Beats

Hello, does anyone know why this two X570 Aorus Master boards, both rev 1.0, are so different? The one which missing capacitors and lines has manufacture date Jan 2020, the "normal" with capacitors next to RAM and visible lines Oct 2019


----------



## ManniX-ITA

Sounds Beats said:


> Hello, does anyone know why this two X570 Aorus Master boards, both rev 1.0, are so different? The one which missing capacitors and lines has manufacture date Jan 2020, the "normal" with capacitors next to RAM and visible lines Oct 2019


This is really weird... what is missing there is the 16 phase controller, the Infineon 1000 amps voltage regulator.
It's one of the best things you should get with the Master.

You can check the Buildzoid PCB analysis:
https://youtu.be/Lz4_stcf__0?t=185


----------



## ManniX-ITA

meridius said:


> how you using bios f12a ? i have never seen it past F11
> 
> https://www.gigabyte.com/uk/Motherboard/X570-AORUS-MASTER-rev-1x/support#support-dl-bios


Indeed it's a Beta BIOS but it's not available anymore in the page.
There's the F12e now which is not a good one for me and also others.


----------



## pschorr1123

F1Aussie said:


> Thanks for the reply pschorr1123. My single 120 fan spins to the advertised 2000rpm but not one of the 5 140 fans gets anywhere near the advertised 1700rpm.


I wouldn't be too worried about it. As I mentioned due to manufacturing tolerances there is an accepted 10% variance from the advertised max rpm. Ideally you don't want your fans to be running any where near that as that would be super loud. Now if you said they were running at 900 rpm max then I'd be pissed and RMA. Gamer's Nexus has done some fan testing and manufacturing videos and mentions the 10% variance from unit to unit if you want to learn a bit more. One video in particular was testing Noctua fans made at different factories because some YTer noticed that there was a huge noise and performance delta among some of his Noctua fans that also showed some visual differences.

My brother in law used to run his fan on a reference HD 5970 at 100% because he thought it would run cooler. Freaking thing sounded like a jet engine as we were room mates at the time, lucky me. I remember showing him that my GPU with a proper fan curve was only 1 degree warmer than his running a GPU stress test so my fans would have been at 60% (I can't recall but not 100%) Anyway, he couldn't figure out why he had to replace his GPU fan every 3 or 4 months as it kept burning out. 

EDIT: wanted to mention that we both had a reference HD 5970 so the comparison was relevant


----------



## Drivinfast247

ManniX-ITA said:


> Drivinfast247 said:
> 
> 
> 
> First time poster here.
> 
> I'll cut right to the chase.
> Aorus Master
> 3900x
> 2x8gb 3600mhz RAM
> 2080ti
> Corsair rm850x PSU
> Full Hydro-X loop
> 
> Fresh install of Windows 10 Pro
> 
> What are some of your in game clocks?
> 
> I cannot for the life of me break 4200mhz in any game. I've tried every possible configuration of PBO. I have all the latest drivers and have tried the last three BOSS. Currently on F11.
> 
> My previous build was a 3700x and ASUS Prime x470-Pro. I was averaging 4325mhz in games. All I had to do was enable PBO. That was it.
> 
> PS. Temps are under 60°c
> 
> Games are AC:Odyssey, BF1, Division 2 and pretty much any AAA title released in the last 4 years.
> 
> tl;dr what are your in game clock rates and shouldn't i be getting over 4200mhz?
> 
> 
> 
> I found this video:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aorus x570 Pro, clocks jumping to 4450 MHz.
> You definitely have some settings messed up in your profile.
> 
> Are you sure in Advanced CPU Settings the Core Performance Boost setting is in Auto or Enabled? Try force it to Enabled.
> It's the only limiting switch that comes to my mind, but it should limit to base clock, seems not the same.
> 
> Maybe give F12a BIOS a try, good fit for me.
Click to expand...

I seen that video. I even commented and asked the OP what his settings were. I just again loaded optimized defaults and left EVERYTHING stock, no XMP. Checked CPB and it is on AUTO. Booted into Windows and tried a few games. Cocks were bouncing between 4200-4225, mostly 4200mhz. Temps were mid 50°C. This was checked in game using MSI Afterburner. On Ryzen Balanced power plan.

I really appreciate the help. I usually figure these things out myself between reading/research and trial and error. This has gotten the best of me. This isn't the first time building a PC. Built 4 in the last year alone and they worked perfectly.

Additional: I just enabled XMP and I noticed the clock speed bouncing between 4175-4225, but mostly4200. I also noticed that temps. were maybe a few degrees higher(high 50's) on average.

More info: If I enable PBO it won't even hit 4200mhz. It fluctuates between 4125-4175mhz.

I notice that my when loading games and at the desktop my CPU will fluctuate all the way up to 4550mhz. But once I play any game it settles around 4200mhz.


----------



## pschorr1123

Heads up for anyone here who is using the very latest AMD Chipset driver. Some users have been really unlucky and are experiencing new issues. 
Source:https://www.tomshardware.com/news/amd-driver-problems-chipset-ryzen

If you recently updated the chipset driver and are having new issues then you might want to roll back to an older version. Personally I haven't updated since the Destiny 2 fix one way back when.


----------



## F1Aussie

pschorr1123 said:


> F1Aussie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the reply pschorr1123. My single 120 fan spins to the advertised 2000rpm but not one of the 5 140 fans gets anywhere near the advertised 1700rpm.
> 
> 
> 
> I wouldn't be too worried about it. As I mentioned due to manufacturing tolerances there is an accepted 10% variance from the advertised max rpm. Ideally you don't want your fans to be running any where near that as that would be super loud. Now if you said they were running at 900 rpm max then I'd be pissed and RMA. Gamer's Nexus has done some fan testing and manufacturing videos and mentions the 10% variance from unit to unit if you want to learn a bit more. One video in particular was testing Noctua fans made at different factories because some YTer noticed that there was a huge noise and performance delta among some of his Noctua fans that also showed some visual differences.
> 
> My brother in law used to run his fan on a reference HD 5970 at 100% because he thought it would run cooler. Freaking thing sounded like a jet engine as we were room mates at the time, lucky me. I remember showing him that my GPU with a proper fan curve was only 1 degree warmer than his running a GPU stress test so my fans would have been at 60% (I can't recall but not 100%) Anyway, he couldn't figure out why he had to replace his GPU fan every 3 or 4 months as it kept burning out.
> 
> EDIT: wanted to mention that we both had a reference HD 5970 so the comparison was relevant
Click to expand...

Okay cool, thanks for the detailed reply, much appreciated.


----------



## ManniX-ITA

Drivinfast247 said:


> I seen that video. I even commented and asked the OP what his settings were. I just again loaded optimized defaults and left EVERYTHING stock, no XMP. Checked CPB and it is on AUTO. Booted into Windows and tried a few games. Cocks were bouncing between 4200-4225, mostly 4200mhz. Temps were mid 50°C. This was checked in game using MSI Afterburner. On Ryzen Balanced power plan.
> 
> I really appreciate the help. I usually figure these things out myself between reading/research and trial and error. This has gotten the best of me. This isn't the first time building a PC. Built 4 in the last year alone and they worked perfectly.
> 
> Additional: I just enabled XMP and I noticed the clock speed bouncing between 4175-4225, but mostly4200. I also noticed that temps. were maybe a few degrees higher(high 50's) on average.
> 
> More info: If I enable PBO it won't even hit 4200mhz. It fluctuates between 4125-4175mhz.
> 
> I notice that my when loading games and at the desktop my CPU will fluctuate all the way up to 4550mhz. But once I play any game it settles around 4200mhz.


Sounds like something is limiting the processor under usage.
Can you take an HWInfo monitoring log while playing?
In the sensors window there's a Logging start button, it'll save a CSV file that you can zip and share here.

You have to check the CPU PPT/TDC/EDC limits; maybe it's reaching a 100% on one of those.
If that's the case try setting PBO Advanced and set manually the values.

Not sure which ones to start with; 135/90/110 maybe?



pschorr1123 said:


> Heads up for anyone here who is using the very latest AMD Chipset driver. Some users have been really unlucky and are experiencing new issues.
> Source:https://www.tomshardware.com/news/amd-driver-problems-chipset-ryzen
> 
> If you recently updated the chipset driver and are having new issues then you might want to roll back to an older version. Personally I haven't updated since the Destiny 2 fix one way back when.


Luckily didn't have any issue from the drivers.

I started having terrible issues when the temps raised these last days.
USB drops, stuttering, crashes, BSODs, sudden reboots... a tragedy.

It was the SOC voltage and I couldn't find a proper offset value anymore.
Then I went back to the last changes in the profile.
I did set all auto in the AMD CBS menu and a fixed value for VDDP/VDDG in the overclocking menu.
Well it turns out it's not the same and not a good idea.
You have to set a fixed value in both menus otherwise it's just discarded.

Setting 950/950 in both menu and chispet offset to 0 did the trick and now it's rock stable again with 30 degrees ambient.


----------



## Drivinfast247

Here is the HWinfo64 log. It included opening Uplay, starting game and a few minutes of game play. Hope this works.


----------



## ManniX-ITA

I don't know what's up with the Corsair CLCP voltages reported, they do look very strange.
But I'd triple check everything, your temps are not good at all.

The processor tops a whooping 75,3 degrees at min 1:10 on Tcl/Tdie; while at the same time CCD1 and CCD2 are at about 65 degrees.
Yes, there was high load on 4 cores, the VID was high but such a spike should not happen unless it's a very cheap AIO or something is really wrong.
I'd say better you reseat the CPU waterblock, maybe it's not perfectly flat.

You are indeed super constrained on all values; in light threading load by PPT/TDC and in all core load by EDC.
But you have to get better temps first, if you raise the values you'll get constrained by thermal protection immediately.


----------



## ryouiki

pschorr1123 said:


> Heads up for anyone here who is using the very latest AMD Chipset driver. Some users have been really unlucky and are experiencing new issues.
> Source:https://www.tomshardware.com/news/amd-driver-problems-chipset-ryzen
> 
> If you recently updated the chipset driver and are having new issues then you might want to roll back to an older version. Personally I haven't updated since the Destiny 2 fix one way back when.


This seems strange since the drivers included in the installer are literally the same as the previous revision (and very little has changed over the past 3-4 revisions). I'm baffled how AMD has such odd issues with their driver installers though, though it appears they were/are still using DPInst which is technically deprecated in Windows 10.


----------



## Drivinfast247

ManniX-ITA said:


> I don't know what's up with the Corsair CLCP voltages reported, they do look very strange.
> But I'd triple check everything, your temps are not good at all.
> 
> The processor tops a whooping 75,3 degrees at min 1:10 on Tcl/Tdie; while at the same time CCD1 and CCD2 are at about 65 degrees.
> Yes, there was high load on 4 cores, the VID was high but such a spike should not happen unless it's a very cheap AIO or something is really wrong.
> I'd say better you reseat the CPU waterblock, maybe it's not perfectly flat.
> 
> You are indeed super constrained on all values; in light threading load by PPT/TDC and in all core load by EDC.
> But you have to get better temps first, if you raise the values you'll get constrained by thermal protection immediately.


There are conflicts with Corsair iCUE software and HWInfo64. It will cause my fan/pump software to act strange. Basically it turns on and off multiple times a minute. That is why I don't have HWInfo64 running unless for troubleshooting. If I run the game in windowed mode and check Ryzen Master my temps are only touch high 60's or low 70 for a split second. It averages 56*c while gaming according to RM and Afterburner. Cooling system is Corsair Hydro-X with 360mm & 280mm radiators. Identical system was used on 3700x and x470 the preceded current build.

I've averaged 46.8*c for 20 minutes sitting idle in Windows with a few background apps running and Chrome open. There was a maximum 55*c peak(tctl/Tdie). This is in a 26*c ambient temp room.

Edit: Rebooted to enter BIOS and was greeted with the BIOS has reset message. When I was able to enter BIOS I realized it must've loaded into the back-up BIOS as none of my Profiles were available. OK, whatever. Then decided to load defaults and reboot. 5 minutes later and nothing. Just fans running and LEDs on. Flicked the power switch and it actually booted into Windows. Now I'm sitting here with 100% default settings. After 10 minutes average Tctl/Tdie temp. = 46.2. CPU die = 40.9. CPU Core Voltage = 1.442v. CPU Core VID 1.460v


----------



## ManniX-ITA

Drivinfast247 said:


> There are conflicts with Corsair iCUE software and HWInfo64. It will cause my fan/pump software to act strange. Basically it turns on and off multiple times a minute. That is why I don't have HWInfo64 running unless for troubleshooting. If I run the game in windowed mode and check Ryzen Master my temps are only touch high 60's or low 70 for a split second. It averages 56*c while gaming according to RM and Afterburner. Cooling system is Corsair Hydro-X with 360mm & 280mm radiators. Identical system was used on 3700x and x470 the preceded current build.
> 
> I've averaged 46.8*c for 20 minutes sitting idle in Windows with a few background apps running and Chrome open. There was a maximum 55*c peak(tctl/Tdie). This is in a 26*c ambient temp room.
> 
> Edit: Rebooted to enter BIOS and was greeted with the BIOS has reset message. When I was able to enter BIOS I realized it must've loaded into the back-up BIOS as none of my Profiles were available. OK, whatever. Then decided to load defaults and reboot. 5 minutes later and nothing. Just fans running and LEDs on. Flicked the power switch and it actually booted into Windows. Now I'm sitting here with 100% default settings. After 10 minutes average Tctl/Tdie temp. = 46.2. CPU die = 40.9. CPU Core Voltage = 1.442v. CPU Core VID 1.460v


I have the feeling you are not getting anywhere near the performance you should with a 360 and a 280.
Indeed mine is a 3800x but it's totally unlocked with the PBO bug, boosts to 4.65 GHz and I'm using a Dark Rock Pro 4 air cooler...
With 7-zip benchmark on 4 cores I have a spike on CPU counter up to 66 degrees, with a similar load you have 74.
Running OCCT with 4 threads I have a constant temp of 70 and it's much tougher than your load.
I didn't hear the 3900x to have such massively higher thermals than the 3800x, but maybe I'm wrong...

Can you get another HWInfo monitoring running the above?

If you don't have it:
https://www.ocbase.com/download-beta.php
https://www.7-zip.org/a/7z1900-x64.exe


----------



## Drivinfast247

ManniX-ITA said:


> I have the feeling you are not getting anywhere near the performance you should with a 360 and a 280.
> Indeed mine is a 3800x but it's totally unlocked with the PBO bug, boosts to 4.65 GHz and I'm using a Dark Rock Pro 4 air cooler...
> With 7-zip benchmark on 4 cores I have a spike on CPU counter up to 66 degrees, with a similar load you have 74.
> Running OCCT with 4 threads I have a constant temp of 70 and it's much tougher than your load.
> I didn't hear the 3900x to have such massively higher thermals than the 3800x, but maybe I'm wrong...
> 
> Can you get another HWInfo monitoring running the above?
> 
> If you don't have it:
> https://www.ocbase.com/download-beta.php
> https://www.7-zip.org/a/7z1900-x64.exe


I did this wrong as I tested on all cores. I attached it anyhow. It was a 30 minute run of OCCT


----------



## ManniX-ITA

Drivinfast247 said:


> I did this wrong as I tested on all cores. I attached it anyhow. It was a 30 minute run of OCCT


Don't know how to compare... I still se a lot of sudden spikes.
Could be it's the conflict with the Corsair software?
I see almost all the fans doing really weird things, spinning up and down, stopping...


----------



## Sounds Beats

ManniX-ITA said:


> Sounds Beats said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello, does anyone know why this two X570 Aorus Master boards, both rev 1.0, are so different? The one which missing capacitors and lines has manufacture date Jan 2020, the "normal" with capacitors next to RAM and visible lines Oct 2019
> 
> 
> 
> This is really weird... what is missing there is the 16 phase controller, the Infineon 1000 amps voltage regulator.
> It's one of the best things you should get with the Master.
> 
> You can check the Buildzoid PCB analysis:
> https://youtu.be/Lz4_stcf__0?t=185
Click to expand...

I've found on YT one guy has same layout and this Infeon looks like moved up to be cooled by radiator (screen). It looks like refresh with no rev change, but why and if thats upgrade or downgrade? Anyone here has Master manufactured in 2020 and could check this?


----------



## ManniX-ITA

Drivinfast247 said:


> I did this wrong as I tested on all cores. I attached it anyhow. It was a 30 minute run of OCCT


You know what?
If there's a chance the issue arise only while HWInfo running, try setting Advanced and PPT/TDC/EDC all zero and make a test.


----------



## Sounds Beats

There is identical situation but with Xtreme https://www.reddit.com/r/gigabyte/c...amp&utm_medium=&utm_content=comments_view_all


----------



## Drivinfast247

I decided to pull the CPU water block and check it out. I went to shut down and the PC hung. The monitor shut off but all LEDs and fans/pump were working. This lasted a minute or more then it finally shut down.

There was a nice thin layer of Thermal Grizzly Kryonaut. I checked both the CPU IHS and block surface with a precision straight edge. Both are perfectly flat. I then applied Artic MX-4, reattached cooler and booted back up. Ran a few different games and temps. seem about the same MAYBE a degree or two cooler, maybe.

Either this motherboard is garbage or I got a dud. Anyways I have a MSI Unify on the way, but I will continue to troubleshoot this in the mean time.

A little upset I'll have to drain the loop again in a few days once the new mobo gets here. I'll be really pissed if I encounter the same boost issues.

Edit: tried to do a simple reboot to try the above recommendation and I got the "BIOS has been reset. Please re-config you BIOS setup items as needed" message.


----------



## PopReference

Sounds Beats said:


> There is identical situation but with Xtreme https://www.reddit.com/r/gigabyte/c...amp&utm_medium=&utm_content=comments_view_all


Reviewers and trade show get early designs, beta boards, that have extra pads and caps for testing. Buildzoid has mention as much in other board breakdowns.


----------



## Nicked_Wicked

I’m starting to wonder what the ETA is on the definitive version of F12. F11 did increase stability quite a bit but it’s still a bug ridden mess and the double menu’s aren’t exactly logical either and really should be cleaned up.


----------



## Moeiz Nasir

Anyone else's BIOS screen lag on the F11 version? I'm always getting freezes every few seconds. Everything still works as intended it just freezes up for a few seconds. Didn't happen on the stock shipped version which was F6 i wanna say? dont remember


----------



## Drivinfast247

It seems that changes made in BIOS aren't always reflected upon restart. It also seems that a restart can randomly cause it to boot into backup BIOS with default settings.

I was somehow able to get the 0,0,0 bug mentioned above to work. I got it to boot and once in Windows I started a game(Division 2). It hit 4300+mhz with temps. below 60*c. 

I ran OCCT 24 thread large data set test w/out AVX for 30 minutes. It averaged 104W package power, 4300mhz+ and held a 55*C CPU temp. It finished with zero errors.

I then ran a 24 thread small data set test w/AVX. It averaged 136W package power, 4025mhz average clocks, and 70*C CPU temp. Finished with zero errors.

The above numbers are what I would assume would be a functioning PBO. Though I would like a little higher boost while gaming.

I didn't do any logging with HWInfo64 due to the fact that I'll have to restart in order to get iCue working again. That means there's a good chance the BIOS acts up and resets everything. 

Since it is working better than ever before I'm just gonna leave it running until the new motherboard gets here.

Thanks for the help!

P.S. I'm still looking for what others with a similar setup are getting as far as clocks while gaming.


----------



## Sounds Beats

PopReference said:


> Sounds Beats said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is identical situation but with Xtreme https://www.reddit.com/r/gigabyte/c...amp&utm_medium=&utm_content=comments_view_all
> 
> 
> 
> Reviewers and trade show get early designs, beta boards, that have extra pads and caps for testing. Buildzoid has mention as much in other board breakdowns.
Click to expand...

So rather everybody which bought Master with manufacture date earlier than Jan 2020 or Dec 2019 has early design? Cuz version with more caps and visible lines is everywhere on internet, only rare newest samples posted in web lack of it, but need more confirmations.


----------



## Drivinfast247

Here's mine.


----------



## Sounds Beats

Drivinfast247 said:


> Here's mine.


So the same, no capacitors next to Ram, no visible lines, Infineon hidden under radiator. And whats your board manufacture date? First 4 digits in S/N
And as I see you getting boost clock issues. Maybe this is the reason, maybe Gigabyte silently downgraded Master, cut off components, used cheaper material, and all these changes causing stability/performance issues?
What bios version had you from the box?
Albo, have you noticed your CPU production date and batch on IHS?

To be honest, after reading all these issues with X570 and Ryzens, strange things with Aorus motherboards stability and QC, I starting to be worried I did wrong switching to AMD, instead off get just 9900K and Z390 in same price (in my country Z390 Mb's cheaper than X570's but 9900K higher price than 3900X, so thats not exactly true that overall AMD platform is cheaper), or just wait a bit for 10900K...


----------



## hotripper

Moeiz Nasir said:


> Anyone else's BIOS screen lag on the F11 version? I'm always getting freezes every few seconds. Everything still works as intended it just freezes up for a few seconds. Didn't happen on the stock shipped version which was F6 i wanna say? dont remember


 Hmm I remember someone posting that bios is a bit laggy with csm disabled or enabled or something. But freezing is a bit more than lag.


----------



## Drivinfast247

Sounds Beats said:


> Drivinfast247 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here's mine.
> 
> 
> 
> So the same, no capacitors next to Ram, no visible lines, Infineon hidden under radiator. And whats your board manufacture date? First 4 digits in S/N
> And as I see you getting boost clock issues. Maybe this is the reason, maybe Gigabyte silently downgraded Master, cut off components, used cheaper material, and all these changes causing stability/performance issues?
> What bios version had you from the box?
> Albo, have you noticed your CPU production date and batch on IHS?
> 
> To be honest, after reading all these issues with X570 and Ryzens, strange things with Aorus motherboards stability and QC, I starting to be worried I did wrong switching to AMD, instead off get just 9900K and Z390 in same price (in my country Z390 Mb's cheaper than X570's but 9900K higher price than 3900X, so thats not exactly true that overall AMD platform is cheaper), or just wait a bit for 10900K...
Click to expand...

I'll check those for you later.


----------



## ManniX-ITA

hotripper said:


> Hmm I remember someone posting that bios is a bit laggy with csm disabled or enabled or something. But freezing is a bit more than lag.





Moeiz Nasir said:


> Anyone else's BIOS screen lag on the F11 version? I'm always getting freezes every few seconds. Everything still works as intended it just freezes up for a few seconds. Didn't happen on the stock shipped version which was F6 i wanna say? dont remember


I didn't experienced something like that but could be the CSM bug, check you have it enabled and power off completely. Switch off the PSU.
If it isn't I had these days something similar due to the SOC voltage and the high ambient temperature; it was a bit laggy.
Set it to normal without offset and manual VDDP/VDDG at 900/950 in BOTH menu, CBS and Overclocking.



Drivinfast247 said:


> It seems that changes made in BIOS aren't always reflected upon restart. It also seems that a restart can randomly cause it to boot into backup BIOS with default settings.
> 
> I was somehow able to get the 0,0,0 bug mentioned above to work. I got it to boot and once in Windows I started a game(Division 2). It hit 4300+mhz with temps. below 60*c.
> 
> I ran OCCT 24 thread large data set test w/out AVX for 30 minutes. It averaged 104W package power, 4300mhz+ and held a 55*C CPU temp. It finished with zero errors.
> 
> I then ran a 24 thread small data set test w/AVX. It averaged 136W package power, 4025mhz average clocks, and 70*C CPU temp. Finished with zero errors.
> 
> The above numbers are what I would assume would be a functioning PBO. Though I would like a little higher boost while gaming.
> 
> I didn't do any logging with HWInfo64 due to the fact that I'll have to restart in order to get iCue working again. That means there's a good chance the BIOS acts up and resets everything.
> 
> Since it is working better than ever before I'm just gonna leave it running until the new motherboard gets here.
> 
> Thanks for the help!
> 
> P.S. I'm still looking for what others with a similar setup are getting as far as clocks while gaming.


Those seems reasonable temps!
But all open PBO is not the best usually, better you find good fixed PPT/TDC values (depends on your setup) or you take some time (a lot) and find the correct settings for the PBO bug.
With the PBO bug setting a low EDC you'll get the best single core boost but also very good all core clocks.

You have to read carefully this long thread:
https://www.overclock.net/forum/13-amd-general/1741052-edc-1-pbo-turbo-boost.html



Sounds Beats said:


> So the same, no capacitors next to Ram, no visible lines, Infineon hidden under radiator. And whats your board manufacture date? First 4 digits in S/N
> And as I see you getting boost clock issues. Maybe this is the reason, maybe Gigabyte silently downgraded Master, cut off components, used cheaper material, and all these changes causing stability/performance issues?
> What bios version had you from the box?
> Albo, have you noticed your CPU production date and batch on IHS?
> 
> To be honest, after reading all these issues with X570 and Ryzens, strange things with Aorus motherboards stability and QC, I starting to be worried I did wrong switching to AMD, instead off get just 9900K and Z390 in same price (in my country Z390 Mb's cheaper than X570's but 9900K higher price than 3900X, so thats not exactly true that overall AMD platform is cheaper), or just wait a bit for 10900K...


That's a bold statement without knowing what actually did change. Moving the Infineon chip it's not by itself a downgrade.
IMO there's not much to complain about quality, even downgraded the hardware would be probably better than most.
I think the main issue is the BIOS and the lack of actual improvements in the development.
Hope Buildzoid will make another PCB analysis for this new non-revision.


----------



## Nicked_Wicked

The general issue is mostly being the X570 platform that is very undercooked, from an engineering viewpoint as well as the firmware/software side of things. 

AMD undoubtedly rushed this one and it shows. 

The good thing is there’s a few AGESA 1.0.0.5 beta BIOS’ floating around now which may or may not fix bunch of things. But most likely most of the current issues will be fixed in X670.


----------



## ManniX-ITA

Nicked_Wicked said:


> The general issue is mostly being the X570 platform that is very undercooked, from an engineering viewpoint as well as the firmware/software side of things.
> 
> AMD undoubtedly rushed this one and it shows.
> 
> The good thing is there’s a few AGESA 1.0.0.5 beta BIOS’ floating around now which may or may not fix bunch of things. But most likely most of the current issues will be fixed in X670.


If they can finally develop something in-house and steer away from ASMedia maybe there's hope...


----------



## dansi

ManniX-ITA said:


> If they can finally develop something in-house and steer away from ASMedia maybe there's hope...


I thought X570 was developed in house.
X670 will go back to asmedia iirc.

Asmedia = asus subsidary iirc?


----------



## Medizinmann

hotripper said:


> Hmm I remember someone posting that bios is a bit laggy with csm disabled or enabled or something. But freezing is a bit more than lag.


The BIOS Lag occurs with CSM disabled and is (at least for me very clearly) connected to the number of connected USB-Devices.

If I connect more than 4-5 devices it feels like freezing.

Therefore I disconnect every USB device besides the dongle for mouse and keyboard when I am using the BIOS...

BTW: Bootime is also strongly connected to the numer ob USB devices...



Nicked_Wicked said:


> The general issue is mostly being the X570 platform that is very undercooked, from an engineering viewpoint as well as the firmware/software side of things.
> 
> AMD undoubtedly rushed this one and it shows.
> 
> The good thing is there’s a few AGESA 1.0.0.5 beta BIOS’ floating around now which may or may not fix bunch of things. But most likely most of the current issues will be fixed in X670.


Yes, it has been undoubtedly rushed out - which resulted in things like a chipset fan...but nonetheless it isn't that bad.



ManniX-ITA said:


> If they can finally develop something in-house and steer away from ASMedia maybe there's hope...


X570 was developed by AMD.

...and uhm...nope...
X670 is planned to be an ASMedia development again.

Greetings,
Medizinmann


----------



## Medizinmann

Nicked_Wicked said:


> I’m starting to wonder what the ETA is on the definitive version of F12. F11 did increase stability quite a bit but it’s still a bug ridden mess and the double menu’s aren’t exactly logical either and really should be cleaned up.


With AGESA 1.0.0.5 coming may be Gigabyte will/might even skip F12(non-beta) altogether…sad thing since GBT-MatthewH left Gigabyte - no more communication to the userbase...

Greetings,
Medizinmann


----------



## ManniX-ITA

Medizinmann said:


> ...
> 
> X570 was developed by AMD.
> 
> ...and uhm...nope...
> X670 is planned to be an ASMedia development again.
> 
> Greetings,
> Medizinmann


AMD does not develop chipsets in-house since ages.
They just wanted to "keep the distance" from ASMedia.
Cause of the awful security issues that kept popping out from their IP and implementations, like debug back doors left in production silicon...

Their X570 "in-house development" is nothing more that the same ASMedia IP repackaged by AMD, same ol'stuff.
Not surprised they want to go back with the X670, they actually never went out...
Yes, ASMedia is an ASUS subsidiary. The most shameful.


----------



## matthew87

Nicked_Wicked said:


> The general issue is mostly being the X570 platform that is very undercooked, from an engineering viewpoint as well as the firmware/software side of things.
> 
> AMD undoubtedly rushed this one and it shows.
> 
> The good thing is there’s a few AGESA 1.0.0.5 beta BIOS’ floating around now which may or may not fix bunch of things. But most likely most of the current issues will be fixed in X670.


I've had no issues at all with my X570 Master and Ryzen 3800x.....



Medizinmann said:


> Yes, it has been undoubtedly rushed out - which resulted in things like a chipset fan...but nonetheless it isn't that bad.


Ah no.

It's the added power requirements for PCIe 4 and multiple m2 ports and all the functions that run off the chipset. 

AMD's X570 chipset contains a lot more functionality and capabilities than Intel and previous Asmedia Ryzen based counterparts. Thus it uses more power, thus it needs more cooling.


----------



## pschorr1123

Medizinmann said:


> The BIOS Lag occurs with CSM disabled and is (at least for me very clearly) connected to the number of connected USB-Devices.
> snip
> 
> X570 was developed by AMD.
> 
> ...and uhm...nope...
> X670 is planned to be an ASMedia development again.
> 
> Greetings,
> Medizinmann


Does this mean we will get a back door baked into the chipset just like on X370/ 470 and certain asmedia USB 3.0 chips? Real shame that the CTS labs stock fixing was such a sh1+ show. It started as a legitimate investigation into back doors baked into certain Asmedia USB 3.0 chips that exist on tons on Intel and AM3+ motherboards along with the promontory chipset having the back door as well. I haven't been able to find any info on the outcome of that which is a real shame as I feel that warrants media attention in order to get to the bottom of it.


----------



## Medizinmann

matthew87 said:


> I've had no issues at all with my X570 Master and Ryzen 3800x.....
> 
> 
> 
> Ah no.
> 
> It's the added power requirements for PCIe 4 and multiple m2 ports and all the functions that run off the chipset.
> 
> AMD's X570 chipset contains a lot more functionality and capabilities than Intel and previous Asmedia Ryzen based counterparts. Thus it uses more power, thus it needs more cooling.


Yeah, but a fan for the chipset - really?

AFAIK - there are only three mobos with x570 without a fan - the Gigabyte Aorus Xtreme(mine btw never hitting more than 60°C with full load over several hours with moderate airflow), the ASrock Agua (with waterblock on the chipset, the VRMs etc. of course) and one server board, which ought to be used with 15.000RPM case fans…

...and as Der8auer showed - it should be possible with rather simple passive heatsink solutions...but almost all mobo manufactures go with the chipset fan route...

Greetings,
Medizinmann


----------



## ManniX-ITA

Medizinmann said:


> Yeah, but a fan for the chipset - really?
> 
> AFAIK - there are only three mobos with x570 without a fan - the Gigabyte Aorus Xtreme(mine btw never hitting more than 60°C with full load over several hours with moderate airflow), the ASrock Agua (with waterblock one the VRMs of course) and one server board, which ought to be used with 15.000RPM case fans…
> 
> ...and as Der8auer showed - it should be possible with rather simple passive heatsink solutions...but almost all mobo manufactures go with the chipset fan route...
> 
> Greetings,
> Medizinmann


I don't agree, they wouldn't have added a fan without a very valid reason.
You'd see a plethora of cheap x570 boards without if it wasn't that necessary.

PCI-e rev 4 needs a lot more power and it would have been stable with unpopulated slots for maybe a 90-95% of use cases.
That's not enough, it's an unacceptable risk. AMD should have fabbed the I/O die at 12nm instead of 14nm.
All M.2 slots, SATA ports, USB and PCI-e slots populated I bet you'll see the fan running at full speed.
I had to switch to the balanced profile with 30 degrees ambient here, it was going over 60 very often.

I'm sure the board manufacturers have hated AMD for this; a single fan is the single source for 90% of an MTBF report.
In layman terms 9/10 failures of these boards will be cause of the fan did stop working.
Which is probably going to happen outside the warranty window but will p**s off the customers, damaging the brand.


----------



## Medizinmann

ManniX-ITA said:


> I don't agree, they wouldn't have added a fan without a very valid reason.
> You'd see a plethora of cheap x570 boards without if it wasn't that necessary.


Yeah for cheap boards yes...might be...



> PCI-e rev 4 needs a lot more power and it would have been stable with unpopulated slots for maybe a 90-95% of use cases.
> That's not enough, it's an unacceptable risk. AMD should have fabbed the I/O die at 12nm instead of 14nm.
> All M.2 slots, SATA ports, USB and PCI-e slots populated I bet you'll see the fan running at full speed.
> I had to switch to the balanced profile with 30 degrees ambient here, it was going over 60 very often.


Well - I have all M.2-Slots populated and use Gen4 devices - and never saw temps over 60°C - but of course the Xtreme isn't cheap...



> I'm sure the board manufacturers have hated AMD for this; a single fan is the single source for 90% of an MTBF report.
> In layman terms 9/10 failures of these boards will be cause of the fan did stop working.
> Which is probably going to happen outside the warranty window but will p**s off the customers, damaging the brand.


IMHO Question is - Why so very few boards have/are out there with a passive solution?

I understand that very cheap designs would not be able to get rid of the extra 8-10W, but overall almost none?






Greetings,
Medizinmann


----------



## ManniX-ITA

Medizinmann said:


> Yeah for cheap boards yes...might be...
> 
> 
> 
> Well - I have all M.2-Slots populated and use Gen4 devices - and never saw temps over 60°C - but of course the Xtreme isn't cheap...
> 
> 
> 
> IMHO Question is - Why so very few boards have/are out there with a passive solution?
> 
> I understand that very cheap designs would not be able to get rid of the extra 8-10W, but overall almost none?
> 
> https://youtu.be/qk3PD-4zPN0
> 
> Greetings,
> Medizinmann


Sorry but I don't think here Roman used the correct test methodology, that's why I don't agree 

The load he applied is by far not enough; plus he should have put under stress the whole system in an enclosure, not on the bench.
And 74 degrees are a lot to dissipate, a bigger heatsink would work indeed. But not always, that's the catch.

I suspect AMD forbids layouts without a fan unless approved. They probably can lower the SOC dissipation oversizing something else.
They have to comply otherwise no RMA for the parts.

I'd say 90% of my stability issues so far are related to SOC voltage and temperature. And this is a Master and I also replaced the TIM.
Don't want to think what could have been the same setup without a fan, probably out of window now at 30 degrees.


----------



## Drivinfast247

ManniX-ITA said:


> Those seems reasonable temps!
> But all open PBO is not the best usually, better you find good fixed PPT/TDC values (depends on your setup) or you take some time (a lot) and find the correct settings for the PBO bug.
> With the PBO bug setting a low EDC you'll get the best single core boost but also very good all core clocks.
> 
> You have to read carefully this long thread:
> https://www.overclock.net/forum/13-amd-general/1741052-edc-1-pbo-turbo-boost.html


Thanks for replying. Yes, I have read that thread, multiple times. I just think that all those steps and time should not have to be taken to make CPU funtion as designed. And all Im trying to find out is am I expecting too much from this 3900x. The build that this one replaced had an ASUS Prime x470-Pro and 3700x. First thing I did was enter BIOS and enable XMP and PBO. It restarted w/out issue and worked flawlessly. My in game clockrates were always above 4300mhz. Temps. were mid to high 50*C with the occasional random peaks to high 60*C. Same thing with my build before that one. An Asrock b450 and 2700x. No issues getting near advertized frequencies with as little as enabling PBO. I try the same thing with this and I'm around 4150mhz with similar temps. I tried setting scaler(all different values) and boost to 4175-4200mhz with slightly higher temps. After many failed reboots and random BIOS switching I am boosting to around 4300mhz in game. I am nervous to restart and enter BIOS for fear of it acting up again. 

Am I expecting too much???


----------



## ManniX-ITA

Drivinfast247 said:


> Thanks for replying. Yes, I have read that thread, multiple times. I just think that all those steps and time should not have to be taken to make CPU funtion as designed. And all Im trying to find out is am I expecting too much from this 3900x. The build that this one replaced had an ASUS Prime x470-Pro and 3700x. First thing I did was enter BIOS and enable XMP and PBO. It restarted w/out issue and worked flawlessly. My in game clockrates were always above 4300mhz. Temps. were mid to high 50*C with the occasional random peaks to high 60*C. Same thing with my build before that one. An Asrock b450 and 2700x. No issues getting near advertized frequencies with as little as enabling PBO. I try the same thing with this and I'm around 4150mhz with similar temps. I tried setting scaler(all different values) and boost to 4175-4200mhz with slightly higher temps. After many failed reboots and random BIOS switching I am boosting to around 4300mhz in game. I am nervous to restart and enter BIOS for fear of it acting up again.
> 
> Am I expecting too much???


I understand your frustration; same for me. Plugged in, default settings... completely unstable.
Don't know if it's specifically the Aorus line so problematic; for sure there's a lot of mess coming from the x570.
But I've read much better experiences with the ASUS or MSI.
Said that, they have also many other different issues. The board layout for the AORUS line is generally much better.

Sadly the 3900x has the not enough good CCDs for the 3950x; I see most 3950x can boost same level of 3800x.

Did you try disabling one CCD, try once one and then the other, to see how it can really boost?

https://www.reddit.com/r/Amd/comments/cojxvu/3900x_with_one_ccd_disabled/

If you get good boosts then at least you know the CCD is a good bin.


----------



## hansmuff

*An alternative to the buggy EDC exploit*

Regarding the PBO 'trick' with low EDC values: I think it has too many issues. You can't use global C states, or it can bug out. And I could not get it 100% stable. Now OK, for some people maybe it is stable, but on Prime95 I started seeing errors. 

Here's a very interesting video from Bullzoid explaining what he did to find the PBO sweet spot:





Summary:
1. Make sure to at least use XMP when you have no clue what else to do with your memory.
2. Set PBO to 300/230/230 Manual 4x boost. These settings yielded the best "No tricks" PBO effect.

I tested it on the Master 12e BIOS and my 3900X and the benchmarks are almost as good, perhaps 1-2% under, the best I could do with the iffy "EDC bug" settings. Very nice!


----------



## FrivolousJay

bluechris said:


> The Pro non wifi is too much more expensive? I say it because its a bit better than the elite.



I ended up spending a bit more and went with the Pro wifi. I'm really glad I did. This is a nice board. Initial boot up went well. Updated bios to F12e and everything is running smoothly right now. Gonna start going through this thread and start overclocking/tweaking. Coming from the Tomahawk Max there are a lot of settings in the bios on this board that I'm unfamiliar with. 

My RAM is running at 3600 XMP right now and I'd like to get that up to 3800. Should I try to get a stable CPU overclock/EDC bug boost before overclocking RAM? Or can I overclock RAM and come back to CPU overclock after RAM is stable?

Also, going through the bios I noticed settings for PBO in two different locations. One under AMD overclocking and the other in AMD CBS. Which one should I be adjusting? Or do I adjust both to identical values?


----------



## matthew87

ManniX-ITA said:


> AMD should have fabbed the I/O die at 12nm instead of 14nm.


It's not that easy. IO and chipset power consumption isn't linear to transistor size, there's a reason why Intel themselves still use 20-40nm for their chipsets. 



> In layman terms 9/10 failures of these boards will be cause of the fan did stop working.


Oh please. 

Chipset fans are nothing new, they were once common. There's no technical reason why a manufacturer cannot design a reliable long life fan and one that can be easily replaced by the end user in the event it did fail.


----------



## ManniX-ITA

matthew87 said:


> It's not that easy. IO and chipset power consumption isn't linear to transistor size, there's a reason why Intel themselves still use 20-40nm for their chipsets.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh please.
> 
> Chipset fans are nothing new, they were once common. There's no technical reason why a manufacturer cannot design a reliable long life fan and one that can be easily replaced by the end user in the event it did fail.


Yes it's not linear but it'd would have helped that little bit to avoid a fan.

I'm talking about MTBF reports; today's fans are more reliable but still they amount to 90-98% of predicted failures, it's statistics.
The AORUS fan and any other x570 board I've seen are not replaceable by the end user. You can't even buy it as a spare part.
So what's your point?


----------



## ManniX-ITA

hansmuff said:


> Regarding the PBO 'trick' with low EDC values: I think it has too many issues. You can't use global C states, or it can bug out. And I could not get it 100% stable. Now OK, for some people maybe it is stable, but on Prime95 I started seeing errors.
> 
> Here's a very interesting video from Bullzoid explaining what he did to find the PBO sweet spot:
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G7Z7bJJcCNY
> 
> Summary:
> 1. Make sure to at least use XMP when you have no clue what else to do with your memory.
> 2. Set PBO to 300/230/230 Manual 4x boost. These settings yielded the best "No tricks" PBO effect.
> 
> I tested it on the Master 12e BIOS and my 3900X and the benchmarks are almost as good, perhaps 1-2% under, the best I could do with the iffy "EDC bug" settings. Very nice!


It's very tricky but if you are willing to spend a lot of time on it, is also rewarding.
I have a much higher single core boost and can still keep very high all core performances.
But the results are very different for each one; in general I've seen it doesn't work with 3600x.
There were some reporting good success on the 3900x, it's up to you if it's worth trying and trying.



FrivolousJay said:


> I ended up spending a bit more and went with the Pro wifi. I'm really glad I did. This is a nice board. Initial boot up went well. Updated bios to F12e and everything is running smoothly right now. Gonna start going through this thread and start overclocking/tweaking. Coming from the Tomahawk Max there are a lot of settings in the bios on this board that I'm unfamiliar with.
> 
> My RAM is running at 3600 XMP right now and I'd like to get that up to 3800. Should I try to get a stable CPU overclock/EDC bug boost before overclocking RAM? Or can I overclock RAM and come back to CPU overclock after RAM is stable?
> 
> Also, going through the bios I noticed settings for PBO in two different locations. One under AMD overclocking and the other in AMD CBS. Which one should I be adjusting? Or do I adjust both to identical values?


Better you choose first the IF/memory speed and tweak the memory timings.
The overclock is dependent on those; you do it first it could become unstable.

Better you copy on both; I tried VDDP/VDDG Auto in CBS and manual in Overclocking and found out later it was not set as expected.


----------



## Drivinfast247

hansmuff said:


> Regarding the PBO 'trick' with low EDC values: I think it has too many issues. You can't use global C states, or it can bug out. And I could not get it 100% stable. Now OK, for some people maybe it is stable, but on Prime95 I started seeing errors.
> 
> Here's a very interesting video from Bullzoid explaining what he did to find the PBO sweet spot:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Summary:
> 1. Make sure to at least use XMP when you have no clue what else to do with your memory.
> 2. Set PBO to 300/230/230 Manual 4x boost. These settings yielded the best "No tricks" PBO effect.
> 
> I tested it on the Master 12e BIOS and my 3900X and the benchmarks are almost as good, perhaps 1-2% under, the best I could do with the iffy "EDC bug" settings. Very nice!


And those benchmark scores, CPU frequencies and temps. would be?????


----------



## matthew87

ManniX-ITA said:


> Yes it's not linear but it'd would have helped that little bit to avoid a fan.
> 
> I'm talking about MTBF reports; today's fans are more reliable but still they amount to 90-98% of predicted failures, it's statistics.
> The AORUS fan and any other x570 board I've seen are not replaceable by the end user. You can't even buy it as a spare part.
> So what's your point?


1. The fans are easily removable on most if not all X570 motherboards

2. Testing has shown that the chipset doesn't even appear to need active cooling in most usage scenarios. Further supported by the fact many X570 boards only enable the chipset fan above certain temperatures. 






3. Given the MTBF, statistically by the time that chipset fan dies the computer would 5+ years old

4. Even if chipset fan dies and no replacement fan could be found, a passive heat sync and case with good airflow would be more than sufficient.


----------



## Roboionator

FrivolousJay said:


> Also, going through the bios I noticed settings for PBO in two different locations. One under AMD overclocking and the other in AMD CBS. Which one should I be adjusting? Or do I adjust both to identical values?


i turn off in both locations but without success, what else needs to be turned off? 
when is off, voltage and cpu go like is PBO on, hm
thx
master & 3950X


----------



## ManniX-ITA

matthew87 said:


> 1. The fans are easily removable on most if not all X570 motherboards
> 
> 2. Testing has shown that the chipset doesn't even appear to need active cooling in most usage scenarios. Further supported by the fact many X570 boards only enable the chipset fan above certain temperatures.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jNZC01A4314&t=1s&app=desktop
> 
> 3. Given the MTBF, statistically by the time that chipset fan dies the computer would 5+ years old
> 
> 4. Even if chipset fan dies and no replacement fan could be found, a passive heat sync and case with good airflow would be more than sufficient.


1. For you maybe, for me. But the average user will not, they'll trash the board. Maybe selling it for scrap on ebay to a smart guy which will replace the fan and sell it overpriced cause it's by then a niche product.

2. Yes, in many cases it's not needed it but not all. With 30 degrees ambient, overclock and IF 1900 despite the good airflow I had to re-enable the Balanced profile.

3. That's why I said "outside of the warranty window"; my point was the manufacturers for sure doesn't like it. Because the common user after these 5 years with a board that can't be probably replaced will be upset. They'll blame GB, ASUS, MSI, whoever it is for the failure and switch to another one. That's how it works a consumer's mind.

4. As above n.2, it depends on the specific scenario. If you know what you are doing yes but it's not a general rule of thumb.

My point is that probably is AMD forcing manufacturers to have a fan; I'm pretty sure most of them would take some risks and avoid it with passive heatsinks.
But only top of the line boards and or those with giant heatsinks, heatpipes, water cooling doesn't have it.
Clearly there are conditions, which are easily met, where the active cooling is needed.

If AMD had choose 12nm instead of 14nm would have been that notch better in temps. But I'm just speculating here.


----------



## ManniX-ITA

Roboionator said:


> i turn off in both locations but without success, what else needs to be turned off?
> when is off, voltage and cpu go like is PBO on, hm
> thx
> master & 3950X


Try setting CPU and SOC voltage to Normal instead of Auto.
Otherwise the board will dynamically adjust them to very high values.
But with stock settings my 3800x is unstable, I have to set manually in both menu VDDP/VDDG at 900/950.


----------



## Sounds Beats

So, anyone else with Master manufactured in 2020?


----------



## Medizinmann

ManniX-ITA said:


> Sorry but I don't think here Roman used the correct test methodology, that's why I don't agree
> 
> The load he applied is by far not enough; plus he should have put under stress the whole system in an enclosure, not on the bench.
> And 74 degrees are a lot to dissipate, a bigger heatsink would work indeed. But not always, that's the catch.


Well - while I agree that the this flimsy heatsink Roman was using isn't sufficient in any way and I agree with most of the current designs you get into trouble putting a big enough passive cooling solution on the chipset chip as you might block at lest the second PCI (as one could see in the DIY-Solutions around), but It should be doable - see below…



> I suspect AMD forbids layouts without a fan unless approved. They probably can lower the SOC dissipation oversizing something else.
> They have to comply otherwise no RMA for the parts.


Again – I don’t see it proven to be impossible I just see very conventional approaches – besides the Aorus Xtreme..

And of course as buildzoid is always saying - In “Userland” motherboards tend to be overbuild as in “Userland” people tend to have almost no airflow in their cases – of course he is over exaggerating a bit here (on purpose) – but, yeah that is where you would see failures…

But buildzoid also had already shown some good ideas for possible designs for a passive solution – based on current board designs – while it should be much easier on new designs…








> I'd say 90% of my stability issues so far are related to SOC voltage and temperature. And this is a Master and I also replaced the TIM.


Well –uhm…don’t know but I am running an Aorus Xtreme and usually don’t see chipset temps over 50°C and only when I really stress it over Hours it gets up to 60°C – but of course I have got very good airflow in my case (14x 120mm fans on the rads + 1x 140mm case fan) – so I am long way out of the usual “Userland”.



> Don't want to think what could have been the same setup without a fan, probably out of window now at 30 degrees.


In the end I don’t say this would be an good idea for cheap x570 boards – but I am still absolutely convinced that it should be doable at least in the 500€ and up range boards.
But in the end only Gigabyte did it with the Xtreme - and some server board but this doesn’t count as one expect ridiculously high airflow in a server. 

https://www.asrockrack.com/general/productdetail.asp?Model=X570D4I-2T#Specifications

But one could imagine a much bigger cooler on that server board design and it might even fit in “Userland” cases…

Greetings,
Medizinmann


----------



## pal

are you still talking about chipset fan? the only problem I saw was crappy themral pad they used. After replacing that under chipset heatsink, my fan dont spin up anymore. i set it to balance and see the Temps now sitting at
max 53C


----------



## Medizinmann

hansmuff said:


> Regarding the PBO 'trick' with low EDC values: I think it has too many issues. You can't use global C states, or it can bug out. And I could not get it 100% stable. Now OK, for some people maybe it is stable, but on Prime95 I started seeing errors.
> 
> Here's a very interesting video from Bullzoid explaining what he did to find the PBO sweet spot:
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G7Z7bJJcCNY
> 
> Summary:
> 1. Make sure to at least use XMP when you have no clue what else to do with your memory.
> 2. Set PBO to 300/230/230 Manual 4x boost. These settings yielded the best "No tricks" PBO effect.
> 
> I tested it on the Master 12e BIOS and my 3900X and the benchmarks are almost as good, perhaps 1-2% under, the best I could do with the iffy "EDC bug" settings. Very nice!


The "easy approach" as shown from buildzoid didn't give me as good results - results are kind of okay with multicore (3-5% less than EDC-bug) but single core is much worse.

Well - you could also go with the approach setting EDC to 0(which results in stock Setting EDC=140A) and max out EDC and PPT…was easier to stabilize for me.
For me the EDC bug with EDC set to 1 works well - even with global c states enabled.
Did you try to lower your LLC to a medium setting - this did the trick for me - but I am on the Aorus Xtreme and as always mileage may vary…

Greetings,
Medizinmann


----------



## Medizinmann

pal said:


> are you still talking about chipset fan? the only problem I saw was crappy themral pad they used. After replacing that under chipset heatsink, my fan dont spin up anymore. i set it to balance and see the Temps now sitting at
> max 53C


A chipset fan is a crappy idea altogether and IMHO an absolutely unnecessary point of failure.
I could accept it for very small form factor or very cheap board but otherwise...:thumbsdow
…and they are proprietary – so if they fail you might even have a hard time replacing them. 

/rant mode on 
And that the thermal pads many mobo manufactures are using are useless pieces of junk only makes it worse. :madsmiley
rant mode off

Greetings,
Medizinmann


----------



## matthew87

ManniX-ITA said:


> I remember also some weirdness in random performances.
> Just use the Microsoft drivers to avoid issues; except maybe some very specific edge cases they can only be better.


AMD say not to use their SATA drivers for Ryzen chipsets....


----------



## ManniX-ITA

Medizinmann said:


> Well - while I agree that the this flimsy heatsink Roman was using isn't sufficient in any way and I agree with most of the current designs you get into trouble putting a big enough passive cooling solution on the chipset chip as you might block at lest the second PCI (as one could see in the DIY-Solutions around), but It should be doable - see below…
> 
> 
> 
> Again – I don’t see it proven to be impossible I just see very conventional approaches – besides the Aorus Xtreme..
> 
> And of course as buildzoid is always saying - In “Userland” motherboards tend to be overbuild as in “Userland” people tend to have almost no airflow in their cases – of course he is over exaggerating a bit here (on purpose) – but, yeah that is where you would see failures…
> 
> But buildzoid also had already shown some good ideas for possible designs for a passive solution – based on current board designs – while it should be much easier on new designs…
> 
> Well –uhm…don’t know but I am running an Aorus Xtreme and usually don’t see chipset temps over 50°C and only when I really stress it over Hours it gets up to 60°C – but of course I have got very good airflow in my case (14x 120mm fans on the rads + 1x 140mm case fan) – so I am long way out of the usual “Userland”.
> 
> In the end I don’t say this would be an good idea for cheap x570 boards – but I am still absolutely convinced that it should be doable at least in the 500€ and up range boards.
> But in the end only Gigabyte did it with the Xtreme - and some server board but this doesn’t count as one expect ridiculously high airflow in a server.
> 
> https://www.asrockrack.com/general/productdetail.asp?Model=X570D4I-2T#Specifications
> 
> But one could imagine a much bigger cooler on that server board design and it might even fit in “Userland” cases…
> 
> Greetings,
> Medizinmann





Medizinmann said:


> A chipset fan is a crappy idea altogether and IMHO an absolutely unnecessary point of failure.
> I could accept it for very small form factor or very cheap board but otherwise...:thumbsdow
> …and they are proprietary – so if they fail you might even have a hard time replacing them.
> 
> /rant mode on
> And that the thermal pads many mobo manufactures are using are useless pieces of junk only makes it worse. :madsmiley
> rant mode off
> 
> Greetings,
> Medizinmann





pal said:


> are you still talking about chipset fan? the only problem I saw was crappy themral pad they used. After replacing that under chipset heatsink, my fan dont spin up anymore. i set it to balance and see the Temps now sitting at
> max 53C


In the right setup a well made passive cooler with good thermal paste can work for sure.
I was going to do it for myself cause it's so annoying to be dependent on this little ba*tard temp 

But I'm preparing a water cooled build; once I'll have also the GPU water cooled I'll put an Heatkiller SB on top and finally forget it.

The temps on the Xtreme are good and also those from pal; is it a Master?

EDIT: Ok, thought you were using Silent profile, didn't read properly 
I'm at 54-55 on idle with Balanced profile, 1880 rpm. The ambient temp today went down to 26 degrees celsius.

I replaced the thermal paste with Kryonaut and I don't get anywhere near the good temps I'm reading all around.
It's much better but still not more than 5 degrees below than before. Almost everyone got a minus 10, not me.
I think you have to get lucky also on the binning of SOC, mine is unfortunate...

I'm really disappointed at GB for the incredibly crappy thermal pad they used.
I've paid way too much money for this board to accept it.


----------



## ManniX-ITA

My idea for the chipset cooler was something I already did in the past with great success, if anyone wants to try 

https://www.ebay.de/itm/HP-Compaq-n...839553&hash=item2cec428ca7:g:v3oAAOSwuMxc-jqJ

You have to find the right notebook heatsink; they are very inexpensive as spare parts on ebay.
Not very likely the screws will be at the correct distance; you have to find a couple of rails to extend it where they need to be.

Then sticks a bunch of these on top of the copper heatsink at the end of the heat pipe:

https://www.amazon.de/dp/B077VL3M2Z/

With a decent airflow I'm pretty sure it's going to work.


----------



## Medizinmann

ManniX-ITA said:


> In the right setup a well made passive cooler with good thermal paste can work for sure.
> I was going to do it for myself cause it's so annoying to be dependent on this little ba*tard temp
> 
> But I'm preparing a water cooled build; once I'll have also the GPU water cooled I'll put an Heatkiller SB on top and finally forget it.
> 
> The temps on the Xtreme are good and also those from pal; is it a Master?


I am pretty happy with it so far. 

Yes, user pal wrote Master.



> EDIT: Ok, thought you were using Silent profile, didn't read properly
> I'm at 54-55 on idle with Balanced profile, 1880 rpm. The ambient temp today went down to 26 degrees celsius.
> 
> I replaced the thermal paste with Kryonaut and I don't get anywhere near the good temps I'm reading all around.
> It's much better but still not more than 5 degrees below than before. Almost everyone got a minus 10, not me.
> I think you have to get lucky also on the binning of SOC, mine is unfortunate...


Well I read something about problems with mounting pressure when replacing the pad as the hight of the pad and thermal paste etc.. 
Did you already try same washers?



> I'm really disappointed at GB for the incredibly crappy thermal pad they used.
> I've paid way too much money for this board to accept it.


Yep...Amen.

Greetings,
Medizinmann


----------



## Medizinmann

ManniX-ITA said:


> My idea for the chipset cooler was something I already did in the past with great success, if anyone wants to try
> 
> https://www.ebay.de/itm/HP-Compaq-n...839553&hash=item2cec428ca7:g:v3oAAOSwuMxc-jqJ
> 
> You have to find the right notebook heatsink; they are very inexpensive as spare parts on ebay.
> Not very likely the screws will be at the correct distance; you have to find a couple of rails to extend it where they need to be.
> 
> Then sticks a bunch of these on top of the copper heatsink at the end of the heat pipe:
> 
> https://www.amazon.de/dp/B077VL3M2Z/
> 
> With a decent airflow I'm pretty sure it's going to work.


Looks intresting!

Greetings,
Medizinmann


----------



## ManniX-ITA

Medizinmann said:


> ...
> 
> Well I read something about problems with mounting pressure when replacing the pad as the hight of the pad and thermal paste etc..
> Did you already try same washers?
> 
> ...
> 
> Greetings,
> Medizinmann


Uhm, I didn't really check but the thermal pad was very thin in thickness (but hard like stone) and I replaced it with thermal paste.
Don't really remember anything about the washers.

Think I used the correct torque but it's just a matter or experience, it's not really specified anywhere.
But a double check would mean remove the board and the backplate, not going to do it till the new build will be ready...
maybe at that point I'll replace the standard washers with a couple of spring washers.


----------



## Drivinfast247

I left OCCT monitoring in the background for a few hours. I used the PC normally by web browsing and looking through files both in PC and NAS. As you can see CCD 1 had almost all cores boost to 4600mhz+. While CCD 2 didn't even break 4500mhz.

Not sure the value of this information, thought it was worth sharing, though.


----------



## ManniX-ITA

Drivinfast247 said:


> I left OCCT monitoring in the background for a few hours. I used the PC normally by web browsing and looking through files both in PC and NAS. As you can see CCD 1 had almost all cores boost to 4600mhz+. While CCD 2 didn't even break 4500mhz.
> 
> Not sure the value of this information, thought it was worth sharing, though.


Seems working as expected.
You have just to raise the PBO values to get a better boost while there's load.


----------



## Drivinfast247

ManniX-ITA said:


> Drivinfast247 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I left OCCT monitoring in the background for a few hours. I used the PC normally by web browsing and looking through files both in PC and NAS. As you can see CCD 1 had almost all cores boost to 4600mhz+. While CCD 2 didn't even break 4500mhz.
> 
> Not sure the value of this information, thought it was worth sharing, though.
> 
> 
> 
> Seems working as expected.
> You have just to raise the PBO values to get a better boost while there's load.
Click to expand...

That was with the 0,0,0 bug enabled. It's the only way I can get advertised clocks.


----------



## FlappyFox

FlappyFox said:


> Bought a X570 I Aorus Pro Wifi, 3700X and Corsair LPX Vegeance 32GB(2 x 16GB) 3200mhz (CMK32GX4M2D3200C16).
> 
> ​Getting a lot of BSODS during installation and booting into desktop with Windows.
> 
> BSODs include:
> - System Service Exception
> - Irql_not_less_or_equal
> - APC Index Mismatch
> - Kernel Security Check Failure
> - Kernel Auto Boost Invalid Lock Release
> - Resource Not Owned (most frequent)
> 
> 
> Ran memtest86 on a USB stick and it completed overnight with no issues. F5 Bios and CMOS reset so far seems to be the stablest, but still crashing whilst doing nothing on the desktop after installing the latest AMD chipset driver. The latest BIOS seem to cause more unstability and crashing on booting.
> 
> 
> Was going to go through the BIOS options and see if there's any stable with default settings. (F3, F4, F5n, F6bn, F10, F11, F12e). I'm running out of ideas of what to do. The store offered to take them back and test them, but I'm scared that they won't have the same issues I have or can't replicate them. It's also busy for them and would take some time.





FlappyFox said:


> Yes, I've only been testing at 2133.
> 
> I borrowed my brothers DDR4 ram, and also got BSODs instantly, so gave them back rather then continue testing with them. But they were also Corsair LPX, and again at 2133.
> 
> Thanks for the people who have tried to help, I think I tried everything I could, but give up and will just return the stuff to be tested. Spent a couple of days trying to fix it, but seeing pretty consistent failure.
> 
> Also taking off the Wrath Prism cooler with it's pre-applied thermal paste was a nightmare, the paste ended up being stringy and falling off and getting everywhere.



Sent back the stuff for testing, they found the CPU to be faulty, got everything back with a replacement 3700x and everything works beautifully now, XMP included. So thanks for the people who tried to help me.


The stock cooler is so damn loud (might have been louder than my Blower Vega 56 at some points). So I ended up ordering a Black NH-12US. Need to work out what BIOS settings to tweak to get some better performance.


----------



## ManniX-ITA

Drivinfast247 said:


> That was with the 0,0,0 bug enabled. It's the only way I can get advertised clocks.


Ah that explains the sudden improvement 
EDC at 0 is not the bug; you are in open PBO now.
You can keep EDC at 0 and find good values for PPT and TDC; you'll have better performances all around.
Or you can try the bug with a low value EDC; you can probably reach 4.7/4.5 boosts. But it's quite exhausting.



FlappyFox said:


> Sent back the stuff for testing, they found the CPU to be faulty, got everything back with a replacement 3700x and everything works beautifully now, XMP included. So thanks for the people who tried to help me.
> 
> 
> The stock cooler is so damn loud (might have been louder than my Blower Vega 56 at some points). So I ended up ordering a Black NH-12US. Need to work out what BIOS settings to tweak to get some better performance.


Nice, good luck with the tweaking!


----------



## Drivinfast247

ManniX-ITA said:


> Drivinfast247 said:
> 
> 
> 
> That was with the 0,0,0 bug enabled. It's the only way I can get advertised clocks.
> 
> 
> 
> Ah that explains the sudden improvement /forum/images/smilies/smile.gif
> EDC at 0 is not the bug; you are in open PBO now.
> You can keep EDC at 0 and find good values for PPT and TDC; you'll have better performances all around.
> Or you can try the bug with a low value EDC; you can probably reach 4.7/4.5 boosts. But it's quite exhausting
Click to expand...

PBO would only boost to 4200mhz max while gaming. And would never hit 4.6ghz on any core.


----------



## ttnuagmada

Anyone know of a monoblock for the Pro Wifi?


----------



## RedRumy3

PBO seems to make my voltage rather high? Is this normal or safe? My temps are good while gaming.


----------



## Sphex_

RedRumy3 said:


> PBO seems to make my voltage rather high? Is this normal or safe? My temps are good while gaming.


Totally fine.


----------



## pschorr1123

RedRumy3 said:


> PBO seems to make my voltage rather high? Is this normal or safe? My temps are good while gaming.


Ryzen 3000 will boost on 1 core up to 1.5 volts. Ryzen 3000 changes it's voltage and frequency up to 1000 times per second while most monitoring software polls much slower. Those spikes are very brief under very light (single core ) workloads. As soon as a real load gets put on the CPU like the AVX in CB20 it will drop below 1.25.

The downside to this is your CPU will only hit it's max boost clocks very briefly (1or 2 ms) unlike previous Ryzen generations 

PBO removes the normal limits of the CPU like EDC, TDC, PPT in order for the CPU to boost higher but at the cost of higher voltage and heat

You will have to run your own benchmarks on the games/ apps you use to test stock vs PBO in order to see if PBO is worth the extra voltage and heat for you. You say your temps are good

You can read more from AMD's Robert Hallock here:https://www.reddit.com/r/Amd/comments/cbls9g/the_final_word_on_idle_voltages_for_3rd_gen_ryzen/


----------



## MyUsername

Drivinfast247 said:


> PBO would only boost to 4200mhz max while gaming. And would never hit 4.6ghz on any core.


The PBO is broken and very limited on temperature and voltage etc, unless you're on LN you will never the reach your preferred speeds, basically it's crap. The EDC bug is between 1-15 on my 3900x, this basically breaks the PBO algorithm and now the cpu is not as restricted. PPT can be set quite high like 500 as the bug isn't too bothered, but Buildzoid found a magic number 230, for me this works for TDC with EDC 1. I got varying results up to 10 and the bug stopped working at about 15. Test with your machine, it's quite time consuming but can be rewarding.


----------



## MyUsername

RedRumy3 said:


> PBO seems to make my voltage rather high? Is this normal or safe? My temps are good while gaming.


Normal and safe


----------



## hotripper

I also see PBO spiking the same. It is pretty worthless. Unless I am looking at CB r20. I benched some games at 4k which is the res I game at and really dont see a use for PBO vs PBO disabled. On the other hand at 4K I know the gpu is more important but I dont see any reason not to use PBO either as the temps dont really drop off enough. So with PBO enabled or disabled makes not a lick of difference, so might as well enable it for the extra fps or 2. 

EDC to 1 again benefits CB but dont see any real world difference. 

Buildzoids settings pretty much tell the same story. Pretty useless at 4k gaming but not hurting 4K gaming performance either.

edit* wanted to also share all core results: 42 multiplier @ 1.328v. CB did indeed hit over 5000 points. However a quick gaming bench showed reduction of 1000 frames in GR BP at 4k. So the trade off is significant enough to not go with an all core oc for gaming in some titles. Also voltages are really hard to get to drop dynamically with an offset and have stability.


Stock with a negative vcore offset, basically this looks the most attractive rabbit to chase for my 4k gaming scenario. However, I get lots of instability past -.05 offset.



*did I mention 4K gaming enough to convey I understand to a certain small extent that this is a unique scenario and has gpu bottleneck implications? But I am posting anyway because why not try to get as close to advertised boost and lowest temps possible?


----------



## ManniX-ITA

Drivinfast247 said:


> PBO would only boost to 4200mhz max while gaming. And would never hit 4.6ghz on any core.


Mine neither doesn't boost 4.6 while gaming but this is expected, you should see 4.4-4.45 at least.
Look at the PPT/TDC limits after gaming; set a fixed value and raise it until after a session it never goes above 80%.



ttnuagmada said:


> Anyone know of a monoblock for the Pro Wifi?


Yes but I think it's going to block video cards over 2 units and the 2nd PCI-e 16x:

https://shop.watercool.de/epages/WatercooleK.sf/de_DE/?ObjectPath=/Shops/WatercooleK/Products/10202



RedRumy3 said:


> PBO seems to make my voltage rather high? Is this normal or safe? My temps are good while gaming.


Normal but maybe you should try with -0.05v offset for vcore



hotripper said:


> I also see PBO spiking the same. It is pretty worthless. Unless I am looking at CB r20. I benched some games at 4k which is the res I game at and really dont see a use for PBO vs PBO disabled. On the other hand at 4K I know the gpu is more important but I dont see any reason not to use PBO either as the temps dont really drop off enough. So with PBO enabled or disabled makes not a lick of difference, so might as well enable it for the extra fps or 2.
> 
> EDC to 1 again benefits CB but dont see any real world difference. Buildzoids settings pretty much tell the same story. Pretty useless at 4k gaming but not hurting 4K gaming performance either.
> 
> 
> Stock with a negative vcore offset, basically this looks the most attractive rabbit to chase for my 4k gaming scenario. However, I get lots of instability past -.05 offset.
> 
> 
> *did I mention 4K gaming enough to convey I understand to a certain small extent that this is a unique scenario and has gpu bottleneck implications? But I am posting anyway because why not try to get as close to advertised boost and lowest temps possible?


Interesting, thanks for posting.

Did you try with an all core oc?
Yes it could seems counter intuitive but, if you forget the advertised clocks, it's a good option.

If you don't see diff with or without PBO, you'll not notice it also with an all core probably (my guess).
But the all core multi threading perf is much higher and in some games whatever is the resolution, helps a lot; like Escape from Tarkov or RTS games.


----------



## Illined

What temperatures are people seeing here on their 3900X? I've been running HWI on startup for a couple of days now and leave it running the entire day. At the end of the day I see an average of around 46 degrees celcius.


Just now, been running 40 minutes doing only some internetbrowsing and I am at 41.7 degrees celcius with an ambient of 24 degrees. It's been weeks now that I've been wondering if I am running too hot. Yesterday's max temp was 68 degrees, but I've seen it go to 75 degrees and even 85 degrees on occasion. This is with a H115i Pro, repasted with Noctua NT-H1. Thinking about getting an Arctic Liquid Freezer II 360mm as it seems to be outdoing all the competetion (mainly because of the radiator thickness I presume).


----------



## Medizinmann

Illined said:


> What temperatures are people seeing here on their 3900X? I've been running HWI on startup for a couple of days now and leave it running the entire day. At the end of the day I see an average of around 46 degrees celcius.
> 
> 
> Just now, been running 40 minutes doing only some internetbrowsing and I am at 41.7 degrees celcius with an ambient of 24 degrees. It's been weeks now that I've been wondering if I am running too hot. Yesterday's max temp was 68 degrees, but I've seen it go to 75 degrees and even 85 degrees on occasion. This is with a H115i Pro, repasted with Noctua NT-H1.


These temps are good. The chip is specified for up to 95°C.

40-50°C average running Windows Desktop/Office/Internetbrowser is pretty good.

Temps up to the mid 70ies in high multicore loads are also normal to good and brief spikes up to the higher 80ies are expected - the chip is designed that way.
It pulls more power to get the workload done and then at some point around 85°C throttling kicks and above 95° the chip stops working.



> Thinking about getting an Arctic Liquid Freezer II 360mm as it seems to be outdoing all the competetion (mainly because of the radiator thickness I presume).


If you want something really strong and is expandable….look here...
https://www.alphacool.com/eisbaer-extreme-280-black-edition-cpu-aio
...bad beware it doesn't fit in most cases...:exclamati
…but yes, it's another price point.

But the H115i Pro should actually be enough for a 3900x.

And running HWI all day might also contribute to higher average temps as it might prevent the chip from going in lower power states…

My temps are higher in idle as I run a low noise profile and are lower und high load as I use 2 AIO-pumps in the loop for higher flow rates, more rad space (360mm+240mm+120mm) and push&pull fan config...but all in all your temps are really good already.:thumb:

Greetings,
Medizinmann


----------



## ManniX-ITA

Medizinmann said:


> ...
> 
> If you want something really strong and is expandable….look here...
> https://www.alphacool.com/eisbaer-extreme-280-black-edition-cpu-aio
> ...bad beware it doesn't fit in most cases...:exclamati
> …but yes, it's another price point.
> 
> ...


The Arctic at 360mm will be less noisy under load.
But the Eisbaer expandability is something to keep into consideration, it can be very handy.

Then there's Alphacool quality... well it can be pretty bad.
I bought one LT360 to make experiments and, oh boy, it's real rubbish.

Didn't expect much, low price was the main reason to buy it, but it's unbelievably crappy.
The pump is horrible; first kit came with a broken pump, had to buy another kit.
The second too has already started doing weird things; it suddenly stopped working once.
The radiator is simply awful, I thought it was a standard ST30 but it's a super cheap under performing version.

Some stuff is good; took a Monsta 120mm radiator and it's just amazing. Blows out the LT360 radiator with 1 fan.
And the Alphacool fans are really loud at high speed.

I've read many reviews about the Eisbaer Extreme, all good; but I wouldn't go that way now after experiencing their products...


----------



## Jeffreybt

Illined said:


> Thinking about getting an Arctic Liquid Freezer II 360mm as it seems to be outdoing all the competetion (mainly because of the radiator thickness I presume).


i just bought the Freezer II 280 to replace my NH-D15 and its extremely disappointing, the place i bought it wont accept returns otherwise id send it back.


----------



## Medizinmann

ManniX-ITA said:


> The Arctic at 360mm will be less noisy under load.
> But the Eisbaer expandability is something to keep into consideration, it can be very handy.
> 
> Then there's Alphacool quality... well it can be pretty bad.
> I bought one LT360 to make experiments and, oh boy, it's real rubbish.
> 
> Didn't expect much, low price was the main reason to buy it, but it's unbelievably crappy.
> The pump is horrible; first kit came with a broken pump, had to buy another kit.
> The second too has already started doing weird things; it suddenly stopped working once.
> The radiator is simply awful, I thought it was a standard ST30 but it's a super cheap under performing version.
> 
> Some stuff is good; took a Monsta 120mm radiator and it's just amazing. Blows out the LT360 radiator with 1 fan.
> And the Alphacool fans are really loud at high speed.
> 
> I've read many reviews about the Eisbaer Extreme, all good; but I wouldn't go that way now after experiencing their products...


You can't compare the LT-pumps to the D5 in the extreme.
And even the usual standard pump in the Eisbaer 360 is also a lot better - the LT version only makes sense when their isn't enough space for the standard version with the reservoir on it.

Also the rad is better and using the standard ST30 - and no wonder the LT rad is also only a 25mm low profile version - that is what it is designed for - save space...

And the fans have improved a lot - the bequiet! pure wings 2 are quite silent – not as good as the Noctua NF-A12x25 PWM especially in very high speeds and can't go as high rpms as well - and I replaced them all, but actually quite good for an AIO and the pure wings 3 on the extreme are even better than the standard pure wings 2 on the normal Eibaers.

Greetings,
Medizinmann


----------



## Nighthog

ManniX-ITA said:


> The Arctic at 360mm will be less noisy under load.
> But the Eisbaer expandability is something to keep into consideration, it can be very handy.
> 
> Then there's Alphacool quality... well it can be pretty bad.
> I bought one LT360 to make experiments and, oh boy, it's real rubbish.
> 
> Didn't expect much, low price was the main reason to buy it, but it's unbelievably crappy.
> The pump is horrible; first kit came with a broken pump, had to buy another kit.
> The second too has already started doing weird things; it suddenly stopped working once.
> The radiator is simply awful, I thought it was a standard ST30 but it's a super cheap under performing version.
> 
> Some stuff is good; took a Monsta 120mm radiator and it's just amazing. Blows out the LT360 radiator with 1 fan.
> And the Alphacool fans are really loud at high speed.
> 
> I've read many reviews about the Eisbaer Extreme, all good; but I wouldn't go that way now after experiencing their products...


I thought the LT360 30mm thick radiator was the same as their retail version? Your saying it's not? A cheaper version? Pictures I've seen they have seemed to be identical. (you can buy the LT ones real cheap)

I for sure found out the GPX 120X45 version was different from their regular retail version. The GPX radiators are plastic, not copper housing. (bought a bunch of them in OEM/B-grade sale)
Was a little disappointed as they weren't full-copper as the retail version but I got them real cheap and they worked in my situation anyway.


----------



## Elrick

Medizinmann said:


> X570 was developed by AMD.
> 
> ...and uhm...nope...
> X670 is planned to be an ASMedia development again.
> 
> Greetings,
> Medizinmann


So basically ASUS will control the AMD chipset market by default?

Scary as hell because it means they will makes sure all and any drivers released, will only work effectively on all of their own X670 motherboards. Just the natural conclusion to make when companies start controlling certain hardware from the get go.

Pity Gigabyte, MSI and possibly Asrock as well...... horrid times ahead.....


----------



## Medizinmann

Nighthog said:


> I thought the LT360 30mm thick radiator was the same as their retail version? Your saying it's not? A cheaper version? Pictures I've seen they have seemed to be identical. (you can buy the LT ones real cheap)


No - the LT version uses smaller 25mm thick rads and the low profile pump (it is also marketed as the compact version) - as stated on the homepage - it is a lower profile primarily to save space and also saves a lot of copper and is therefore cheaper as a side effect...
https://www.alphacool.com/download/EisbaerLT_Datasheet_EN.pdf

The standard Eisbaer 360 uses the standard 30mm thick rads that are also 4mm wider and 7-9mm taler than the compact LT ones…
http://www.alphacool.com/download/Eisbaer-technical.pdf

So if you have enough space to fit them use the bigger ones or even use the 45mm versions.

Greetings,
Medizinmann


----------



## ManniX-ITA

Medizinmann said:


> No - the LT version uses 25mm thick rads and the low profile pump - as stated on the homepage - it is a lower profile to save space and also saves a lot of copper and is therefore cheaper as a side effect...
> https://www.alphacool.com/download/EisbaerLT_Datasheet_EN.pdf
> 
> The standard Eisbaer 360 uses the standard 30mm thick rads…
> http://www.alphacool.com/download/Eisbaer-technical.pdf
> 
> Greetings,
> Medizinmann


Yeah, I didn't really noticed it before purchasing it, only after...
But it doesn't feel like it's a 25mm thick rad, more like 10mm thick 

The pump is so weak that the flow meter can't get a measure at full speed if you add anything else in the loop 
Didn't expect to be so weak but indeed it's not noisy.
Anyway it's a kit supposed to be expanded with Eiswolf for the GPU where there's another weak pump in.

The problems are the very bad build quality, the terrible rad and the CPU block which is struggling even with a mild oc.
At the same or lower price an AIO like the Arctic is million times better.


----------



## Medizinmann

ManniX-ITA said:


> Yeah, I didn't really noticed it before purchasing it, only after...
> But it doesn't feel like it's a 25mm thick rad, more like 10mm thick
> 
> The pump is so weak that the flow meter can't get a measure at full speed if you add anything else in the loop
> Didn't expect to be so weak but indeed it's not noisy.


When did you buy it? It has gotten serveral updates since then! Alphacool has since than updated the pumps several times and they are much stronger now!



> Anyway it's a kit supposed to be expanded with Eiswolf for the GPU where there's another weak pump in.
> 
> The problems are the very bad build quality, the terrible rad and the CPU block which is struggling even with a mild oc.


Well I can't complain - using the standard Eisbaer 360mm and the Eiswolf GPX Pro 240mm + 120mm XT45 rad - even my hefty OC on my 2080 TI with KFA2/Galax 380W BIOS + an OC on my 3900x pulling is kept cool - no problems. With all fans blazing at max. speed never seen more than 43°C on the GPU under any circumstances and never more than 65°C on the CPU.

In everday workloads everthing is quiet and OC on my 3900x alone isn't any hassle for the combo in quiet mode.

Quality is okay - the new Alphacool NexXxoS XT45 Radiator V.2 look nicer but the ST30 V.1 works well for me.

Again the LT Version uses smaller low profile 25mm versions…. 



> At the same or lower price an AIO like the Arctic is million times better.


But you can't expand the Arctic freezer.

And yes different price point - especially the Eisbear extreme - but this one uses a D5 pump!

Greetings,
Medizinmann


----------



## pschorr1123

Elrick said:


> So basically ASUS will control the AMD chipset market by default?
> 
> Scary as hell because it means they will makes sure all and any drivers released, will only work effectively on all of their own X670 motherboards. Just the natural conclusion to make when companies start controlling certain hardware from the get go.
> 
> Pity Gigabyte, MSI and possibly Asrock as well...... horrid times ahead.....


You should be more worried about the baked in back doors in future chipsets. Before CTS labs did thier hit piece on AMDs stock they were legitimately researching back doors in Asmedia USB 3.0 chips which are used on a ton of motherboards. I guess they then set thier sights on AMD when they found out the Promontory Chipsets made by Asmedia also have back doors. 

I can't find any info in how to harden these back doors and probably never will since it was swept under the rug. I don't really like the idea that my Dads X370 build has a backdoor that I can't lock down other than unplugging from the Internet.....Was also one of the main reasons I ditched the X370 board for this X570 that I needed like a hole in my head, lol.

Sucks that Asmedia gets a free pass for having backdoors in their chips. They should be held accountable or avoided like the plague.


----------



## MyUsername

pschorr1123 said:


> You should be more worried about the baked in back doors in future chipsets. Before CTS labs did thier hit piece on AMDs stock they were legitimately researching back doors in Asmedia USB 3.0 chips which are used on a ton of motherboards. I guess they then set thier sights on AMD when they found out the Promontory Chipsets made by Asmedia also have back doors.
> 
> I can't find any info in how to harden these back doors and probably never will since it was swept under the rug. I don't really like the idea that my Dads X370 build has a backdoor that I can't lock down other than unplugging from the Internet.....Was also one of the main reasons I ditched the X370 board for this X570 that I needed like a hole in my head, lol.
> 
> Sucks that Asmedia gets a free pass for having backdoors in their chips. They should be held accountable or avoided like the plague.


I don't think anyone can pin this directly on Asus(Asmedia), I don't think a company will blatantly put a backdoor in their chipset so Mr Robot can manipulate your firmware and steal your bank details. AMD had their fingers in this too and are as much to blame as they didn't follow all the security protocols and both companies had third party auditors scrutinizing the chipset for security flaws. There was even rumors Asmedia had something to do with the x570 chipset, but that was just rumor. We'll see with the next x670 chipset, I don't think they will make the same mistake in a space of a couple of years, that'll just be suicide for Asmedia and very embarrassing.


----------



## pschorr1123

MyUsername said:


> I don't think anyone can pin this directly on Asus(Asmedia), I don't think a company will blatantly put a backdoor in their chipset so Mr Robot can manipulate your firmware and steal your bank details. AMD had their fingers in this too and are as much to blame as they didn't follow all the security protocols and both companies had third party auditors scrutinizing the chipset for security flaws. There was even rumors Asmedia had something to do with the x570 chipset, but that was just rumor. We'll see with the next x670 chipset, I don't think they will make the same mistake in a space of a couple of years, that'll just be suicide for Asmedia and very embarrassing.


I sure hope so. From what I've seen they seem to be prototype back doors for testing that never got removed similar to the Cisco back doors found in networking equipment.


----------



## IamEzio

For everyone that uses Argus Monitor with their Aorus master/Xtreme, the program was updated and it seems like it can control the second ITE chip, previously the programs would read the chip but couldn't control anything. Going to rewire the fans and test Further.


----------



## Illined

Back again. Today I noticed that the second USB3 internal header isn't working (F_USB30_2). The other port is working fine, but I do need both ports. Well actually I need three USB2 internal headers, but seeing as there are only two, I purchased a converter. I can choose to either plug the front USB ports of the case in or the convertor. Both is impossible due to the port being defective.


I've made a ticket with Gigabyte support, but I'm pretty sure it'll be a hardware issue. If I end up having to RMA the board again (second time), I'm just going to get a different board.


----------



## MyUsername

Illined said:


> Back again. Today I noticed that the second USB3 internal header isn't working (F_USB30_2). The other port is working fine, but I do need both ports. Well actually I need three USB2 internal headers, but seeing as there are only two, I purchased a converter. I can choose to either plug the front USB ports of the case in or the convertor. Both is impossible due to the port being defective.
> 
> 
> I've made a ticket with Gigabyte support, but I'm pretty sure it'll be a hardware issue. If I end up having to RMA the board again (second time), I'm just going to get a different board.


That sucks! How strange a usb 3 header is faulty. I would have thought that would have been checked going through QC.


----------



## hotripper

ManniX-ITA said:


> Interesting, thanks for posting.
> 
> Did you try with an all core oc?
> Yes it could seems counter intuitive but, if you forget the advertised clocks, it's a good option.
> 
> If you don't see diff with or without PBO, you'll not notice it also with an all core probably (my guess).
> But the all core multi threading perf is much higher and in some games whatever is the resolution, helps a lot; like Escape from Tarkov or RTS games.



Yes I did get to about 4300mhz on all cores but I did not run it everyday. CB score shot up to 5000 +/-. I did take notes so I will have to look for notebook. I know there was some reason I did not go with the all core oc. I think may have been due to single core perf.


So I just went through my notes and decided to give it a quick go. I set 42 multiplier @ 1.328v. CB did indeed hit over 5000 points. A quick gaming bench showed reduction of 1000 frames in GR BP at 4k. So the trade off is signicant enough to not go with an all core oc for gaming. Also voltages are really hard to get to drop dynamically with an offset and have stability.


I think as you mentioned the takeaway here is as we see more games optimized for multiple cores/threads we will see better results. For now as I previously said in a post, chasing lower temps with or without PBO since it seems the best way to get the best performance for my use case scenario.


----------



## ManniX-ITA

Medizinmann said:


> When did you buy it? It has gotten serveral updates since then! Alphacool has since than updated the pumps several times and they are much stronger now!
> 
> ...
> 
> Greetings,
> Medizinmann


Brand new, bought these beginning of March.
The non LT version was not a good fit for my experiments, should have made it so 



pschorr1123 said:


> You should be more worried about the baked in back doors in future chipsets. Before CTS labs did thier hit piece on AMDs stock they were legitimately researching back doors in Asmedia USB 3.0 chips which are used on a ton of motherboards. I guess they then set thier sights on AMD when they found out the Promontory Chipsets made by Asmedia also have back doors.
> 
> I can't find any info in how to harden these back doors and probably never will since it was swept under the rug. I don't really like the idea that my Dads X370 build has a backdoor that I can't lock down other than unplugging from the Internet.....Was also one of the main reasons I ditched the X370 board for this X570 that I needed like a hole in my head, lol.
> 
> Sucks that Asmedia gets a free pass for having backdoors in their chips. They should be held accountable or avoided like the plague.


For a brief moment a blacklist with ZTE was aired around but then strings were pulled and all has been forgiven.



MyUsername said:


> I don't think anyone can pin this directly on Asus(Asmedia), I don't think a company will blatantly put a backdoor in their chipset so Mr Robot can manipulate your firmware and steal your bank details. AMD had their fingers in this too and are as much to blame as they didn't follow all the security protocols and both companies had third party auditors scrutinizing the chipset for security flaws. There was even rumors Asmedia had something to do with the x570 chipset, but that was just rumor. We'll see with the next x670 chipset, I don't think they will make the same mistake in a space of a couple of years, that'll just be suicide for Asmedia and very embarrassing.


It was not intentional of course, just very bad practice. It's a pretty standard unprotected debug access that has been left open in production.
It should have been closed during the hardening process. Clearly someone made an unbelievable mistake.
Problem is ASMedia is always doing some mistake.
Their website is probably the last one on earth using Flash... they are embarrassing by company policy.

I've read about the use of rebranded ASMedia IP in an interview to AMD in Digitimes or EEtimes. I don't think it's rumor.
First they said it was a completely in-house development, then they admitted there is ASMedia IP but not in volume...
Sorry, it does smell like bad fish to me.



hotripper said:


> Yes I did get to about 4300mhz on all cores but I did not run it everyday. CB score shot up to 5000 +/-. I did take notes so I will have to look for notebook. I know there was some reason I did not go with the all core oc. I think may have been due to single core perf.
> 
> 
> So I just went through my notes and decided to give it a quick go. I set 42 multiplier @ 1.328v. CB did indeed hit over 5000 points. A quick gaming bench showed reduction of 1000 frames in GR BP at 4k. So the trade off is signicant enough to not go with an all core oc for gaming. Also voltages are really hard to get to drop dynamically with an offset and have stability.
> 
> 
> I think as you mentioned the takeaway here is as we see more games optimized for multiple cores/threads we will see better results. For now as I previously said in a post, chasing lower temps with or without PBO since it seems the best way to get the best performance for my use case scenario.


Thanks for sharing the test results.
When I'll have a better cooling I want to test an aggressive per ccx core against PBO.


----------



## Drivinfast247

Going against what I said I decided to shut it down last night. After getting home after work I turned on my PC. Surprise!! Lost 100+mhz off boost clocks(with same temps). Motherboard is a POS. One should not hope the PC boots to correct BIOS every time it's powered on. One should not have to perform multiple restarts in hopes the BIOS settings just applied actually take hold. One should NOT have to perform tricks and enable bugs in order for proper operation. One should not have fear of part failure in a small window of use.

I know some of you aren't having problems with yours and I'm jealous. I really wanted it to work for me.. Its such a promising board with great components and a looker as well. But looks only go so far. It has to function as well. I want to be able to power on and play/use when the chance appears. Not fiddle with settings or cross my fingers when powering on.

Hopefully the MSI Unify that's arriving tomorrow is not plagued by such problems.


----------



## Elrick

pschorr1123 said:


> Sucks that Asmedia gets a free pass for having backdoors in their chips. They should be held accountable or avoided like the plague.


They serve a purpose for the BIGGEST spy agencies on Planet Earth (will not name them because you already know who they are).

Hence why this general ignorance is supplied so never expect your Mass Media, to ever acknowledge it unless WikiLeaks does it first yet again.

YES, it's now becoming depressing that general PC hardware now has ever more 'backdoors' designed into them than before. Scary and ever so depressing that this is now our new world of submission to the status-quo.

I'm no longer interested in buying the latest gear, unless it's a purposefully designed and manufactured Chinese CPU which of course their thug-like competitor, will chime in as a threat to their control and spying abilities.

Who would of thought that eventually the Chinese would finally end up building a far secure networks and CPUs when the West has collapsed into suspicion and chaos, they will provide a far more trustworthy hardware that suppresses the biggest Spy Agencies on Earth, from ever breaking into your PC.

Because in the future most businesses on Planet Earth want to have a far safer system connected to their databases, than the current disaster that has been infiltrating everywhere because if Backdoors are provided in every piece of hardware sold, then every business is susceptible from foreign actors and their supporters, breaking in and devastating any companies assets and security.

Time for the Chinese to come in and design from scratch a highly secure PC hardware not connected to any foreign nationality. That way there won't be any designed 'backdoors' supplied with their hardware. Once a backdoor is given then every actor will eventually gain access, making the CPU and the hardware it's in worthless yet again.


----------



## Elrick

MyUsername said:


> We'll see with the next x670 chipset, I don't think they will make the same mistake in a space of a couple of years, that'll just be suicide for Asmedia and very embarrassing.



Due to the current Mass Media concerns, it will never even be aired anywhere in the Western Hemisphere so they can get away with this type of collusion.

You keep mistakenly thinking about 20 to 30 years ago when your Mass Media hired journalists that actually did their jobs but now, we get 'fluff pieces' from idiots masquerading as journalists pretending to exist as a mouth piece for your Regime. That is after all what the Mass Media has successfully graduated into to a cut down promoter of the status quo.

Real journalists hang their heads in shame......


----------



## Sphex_

Wow. Really insightful and totally relevant conversation about Gigabyte X570 AORUS Motherboards... Allow me to steer the ship away from wild, weird, Chinese promoting ramblings.


IamEzio said:


> For everyone that uses Argus Monitor with their Aorus master/Xtreme, the program was updated and it seems like it can control the second ITE chip, previously the programs would read the chip but couldn't control anything. Going to rewire the fans and test Further.



How did you wind up making out with this? This is actually pretty interesting.


----------



## hotripper

ManniX-ITA said:


> Thanks for sharing the test results.
> When I'll have a better cooling I want to test an aggressive per ccx core against PBO.


Yeah if you can get close to advertised speeds with decent temps and dynamic voltage it should outperform I n mc scenarios. A custom loop might be your best shot.


----------



## AcEsSalvation

I've looked back a few pages, anyone in here running a 3900X on the Elite/Wifi?


(This is also my first post on OCN in like 4 years)


----------



## Wenty

AcEsSalvation said:


> I've looked back a few pages, anyone in here running a 3900X on the Elite/Wifi?
> 
> 
> (This is also my first post on OCN in like 4 years)


I have the Elite with the 3900X.


----------



## AcEsSalvation

How does it hold up? Just ordered that combo from Amazon. Everything on AM is delayed quite a bit, so I think I've got 3 weeks to cancel if needed XD.

I got excited when my bud ordered a 3600X and I paired a UD with it for him (he's not doing anything at all with his chip, so I picked a little lower on the spectrum). I did a quick search on temps, volts, and freq limits and such and plugged in a combo. 4.2GHz stable with stock cooler and scored higher than my 1700 on CB. 
Second thought: I hate my ASUS board right now. And I have for a while... So two reasons to upgrade.


----------



## rissie

Drivinfast247 said:


> Going against what I said I decided to shut it down last night. After getting home after work I turned on my PC. Surprise!! Lost 100+mhz off boost clocks(with same temps). Motherboard is a POS. One should not hope the PC boots to correct BIOS every time it's powered on. One should not have to perform multiple restarts in hopes the BIOS settings just applied actually take hold. One should NOT have to perform tricks and enable bugs in order for proper operation. One should not have fear of part failure in a small window of use.
> 
> I know some of you aren't having problems with yours and I'm jealous. I really wanted it to work for me.. Its such a promising board with great components and a looker as well. But looks only go so far. It has to function as well. I want to be able to power on and play/use when the chance appears. Not fiddle with settings or cross my fingers when powering on.
> 
> Hopefully the MSI Unify that's arriving tomorrow is not plagued by such problems.


I pretty much have the same setup as you (2070 super and less storage), did you try setting the bios to only load from one with the other as fallback? The dip switches on mine is set to "up" for the one on the left and "down" for the one on the right. For PBO, you will get much bigger multicore gains and lower temps by lowering your vcore and setting LLC to low or normal. I've settled on per ccx so I don't compromise on single core when needed.


----------



## IamEzio

Sphex_ said:


> Wow. Really insightful and totally relevant conversation about Gigabyte X570 AORUS Motherboards... Allow me to steer the ship away from wild, weird, Chinese promoting ramblings.
> 
> 
> 
> How did you wind up making out with this? This is actually pretty interesting.


I was having a battle with some B450 system I've build and didn't have the time. I do have 1 Fan connected to the Secondary ITE chip and from what I've tested it does Work. definitely can recommend Argus versus the POS motherboard software, It's not free like SpeedFan was, but its probably more feature rich. And besides, not like we have much options for manufacturer agnostic software, and the price is acceptable - only downside is it a 3 year "license" instead of life time.


----------



## ManniX-ITA

IamEzio said:


> I was having a battle with some B450 system I've build and didn't have the time. I do have 1 Fan connected to the Secondary ITE chip and from what I've tested it does Work. definitely can recommend Argus versus the POS motherboard software, It's not free like SpeedFan was, but its probably more feature rich. And besides, not like we have much options for manufacturer agnostic software, and the price is acceptable - only downside is it a 3 year "license" instead of life time.


Yes it's not free and not lifetime but it's worth every cent.
This kind of software needs to be constantly updated otherwise it ends up like Speedfan... dead.


----------



## Elrick

Sphex_ said:


> Wow. Really insightful and totally relevant conversation about Gigabyte X570 AORUS Motherboards... Allow me to steer the ship away from wild, weird, Chinese promoting ramblings.



Did you actually check where our Gigabyte x570 AORUS Motherboards were made here, give you a clue it's in that country that you seem so distrustworthy of :thumb: .

Also check your Video Card, Memory and of course your PC Case as well. Now if you don't trust this country at all and despise them so much, then why continue to promote them by buying all of their products?

You can't have it both ways in slagging off a nation yet keep purchasing their products. It's like biting the hand that feeds you and eventually leads to real disaster for all of us, if this keeps on happening.


----------



## pschorr1123

Illined said:


> Back again. Today I noticed that the second USB3 internal header isn't working (F_USB30_2). The other port is working fine, but I do need both ports. Well actually I need three USB2 internal headers, but seeing as there are only two, I purchased a converter. I can choose to either plug the front USB ports of the case in or the convertor. Both is impossible due to the port being defective.
> 
> 
> I've made a ticket with Gigabyte support, but I'm pretty sure it'll be a hardware issue. If I end up having to RMA the board again (second time), I'm just going to get a different board.


That sucks to read of your bad luck. Kinda strange that a USB 3.0 header is faulty did you verify with different cables?


----------



## Illined

pschorr1123 said:


> That sucks to read of your bad luck. Kinda strange that a USB 3.0 header is faulty did you verify with different cables?



I have two cables which work in port 1, but don't in port 2.


----------



## ManniX-ITA

Illined said:


> I have two cables which work in port 1, but don't in port 2.


Just shooting in the dark... could be that you installed the USB Turbocharger software and enabled it?
If so try disabling it.


----------



## Illined

ManniX-ITA said:


> Just shooting in the dark... could be that you installed the USB Turbocharger software and enabled it?
> If so try disabling it.



I'll be damned... That worked! Thanks :thumb:


----------



## MyUsername

ManniX-ITA said:


> Just shooting in the dark... could be that you installed the USB Turbocharger software and enabled it?
> If so try disabling it.


That's mental, I've installed that rubbish on mine and nothing broke, all bloatware removed now. I did think of that but dismissed it as my front usb 3 is plugged in #2 socket.


----------



## pschorr1123

ManniX-ITA said:


> Just shooting in the dark... could be that you installed the USB Turbocharger software and enabled it?
> If so try disabling it.


Damn! Good catch!


----------



## ManniX-ITA

Experience of the elderly


----------



## snipernote

can someone help me unlock PBO settings on the latest bios for my MB ( Aorus Elite Wifi x570)
i already started a thread in the appropriate location but no response yet
https://www.overclock.net/forum/166...os-mod-x570-aorus-elite-wifi-ryzen-2700x.html


----------



## Wenty

AcEsSalvation said:


> How does it hold up? Just ordered that combo from Amazon. Everything on AM is delayed quite a bit, so I think I've got 3 weeks to cancel if needed XD.
> 
> I got excited when my bud ordered a 3600X and I paired a UD with it for him (he's not doing anything at all with his chip, so I picked a little lower on the spectrum). I did a quick search on temps, volts, and freq limits and such and plugged in a combo. 4.2GHz stable with stock cooler and scored higher than my 1700 on CB.
> Second thought: I hate my ASUS board right now. And I have for a while... So two reasons to upgrade.


Runs great I have all my cores at 4.3 on AIO cooler.


----------



## rastaviper

For anyone owning the *Arctic Freezer II.*
Do you need to remove the VRM stock heatsinks of the mobo while you are installing the cpu cooler?

I am thinking to get this AIO for my oced 3600x on a x570 Elite, but I don't know if the cpu cooler is so big that needs more space around it.
In general I would like to avoid any unnecessary removals of stock parts.


----------



## ManniX-ITA

rastaviper said:


> For anyone owning the *Arctic Freezer II.*
> Do you need to remove the VRM stock heatsinks of the mobo while you are installing the cpu cooler?
> 
> I am thinking to get this AIO for my oced 3600x on a x570 Elite, but I don't know if the cpu cooler is so big that needs more space around it.
> In general I would like to avoid any unnecessary removals of stock parts.


In the Guru3D forum in the thread associated with the review a user posted:

_"Adding that I have the exact same model and handles my 3900X on a both an X570 Aorus Master and MSI X570 Unify with no issues whatsoever."_

https://forums.guru3d.com/threads/review-arctic-liquid-freezer-ii-280-liquid-cooler.430351/

Yes it's a big pump/wb but smaller than many big tower air coolers.


----------



## Medizinmann

rastaviper said:


> For anyone owning the *Arctic Freezer II.*
> Do you need to remove the VRM stock heatsinks of the mobo while you are installing the cpu cooler?
> 
> I am thinking to get this AIO for my oced 3600x on a x570 Elite, but I don't know if the cpu cooler is so big that needs more space around it.
> In general I would like to avoid any unnecessary removals of stock parts.


I don't think this is necessary - and the VRM Fan is a nice to have feature…

https://www.gamersnexus.net/hwrevie...-review-benchmark#!/ccomment-comment=10013133

Greetings,
Medizinmann


----------



## rastaviper

Thanks guys, sounds like a keeper this AIO.
Amazing value for money.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


----------



## bigblueshock

I currently have 16GB RAM (8x8 config) @ 3733 Cas 14 at 1.48v

Have people had any luck adding an additional two sticks, same exact model, and getting decent timings? Assuming all four sticks are capable...

Speaking specifically B-die. I'm looking to at least hit at least 3600 speeds. There must be a common variable with our boards and four sticks, what people are able to achieve. I am curious.


----------



## ManniX-ITA

bigblueshock said:


> I currently have 16GB RAM (8x8 config) @ 3733 Cas 14 at 1.48v
> 
> Have people had any luck adding an additional two sticks, same exact model, and getting decent timings? Assuming all four sticks are capable...
> 
> Speaking specifically B-die. I'm looking to at least hit at least 3600 speeds. There must be a common variable with our boards and four sticks, what people are able to achieve. I am curious.


Can't speak by experience but have seen many getting very successful overclocks with 4 sticks.
This board is daisy chain so it's possible you'll have to sacrifice something in regards of timings or speed.
Considering you are running already at 3733 it's very likely you can keep the same timings at 3600, maybe also at 3733.


----------



## MyUsername

bigblueshock said:


> I currently have 16GB RAM (8x8 config) @ 3733 Cas 14 at 1.48v
> 
> Have people had any luck adding an additional two sticks, same exact model, and getting decent timings? Assuming all four sticks are capable...
> 
> Speaking specifically B-die. I'm looking to at least hit at least 3600 speeds. There must be a common variable with our boards and four sticks, what people are able to achieve. I am curious.


I'm having good success with 4x8 F4-3600C14-8GTZN. These will do cl16 3800 @1.4v with 4 sticks. I'm fairly confident these might do cl14 @1.5v, but considering it's a £600 kit and I don't want to fry them, I'm happy at cl16.


----------



## bigblueshock

MyUsername said:


> I'm having good success with 4x8 F4-3600C14-8GTZN. These will do cl16 3800 @1.4v with 4 sticks. I'm fairly confident these might do cl14 @1.5v, but considering it's a £600 kit and I don't want to fry them, I'm happy at cl16.


Nice! Thanks for the info


----------



## khaledmohi

AGESA 1.0.0.5 Coming?


----------



## Illined

Well it is available for motherboard manufacturers, but I have a feeling BIOS development is on the backburner at Gigabyte.


----------



## RTP_Overclock

When I am looking HWInfo could someone tell me which of the 2 highlighted temps is the correct one to use and indeed what the difference is between them.


----------



## MyUsername

RTP_Overclock said:


> When I am looking HWInfo could someone tell me which of the 2 highlighted temps is the correct one to use and indeed what the difference is between them.


It's been discussed buddy, https://www.overclock.net/forum/11-...60-gigabyte-x570-aorus-owners-thread-104.html


----------



## RTP_Overclock

MyUsername said:


> It's been discussed buddy, https://www.overclock.net/forum/11-...60-gigabyte-x570-aorus-owners-thread-104.html


Thanks for letting me know. So is 41 when doing desktop stuff ok then?


----------



## Sphex_

RTP_Overclock said:


> Thanks for letting me know. So is 41 when doing desktop stuff ok then?


Yes, you're fine. Mine idles around 45°C on my Aorus Elite.


----------



## pal

khaledmohi said:


> AGESA 1.0.0.5 Coming?


it look 1.0.0.6 will be out later too.
https://wccftech.com/amd-agesa-1-0-...d-ddr4-dram-compatibility-system-reliability/


----------



## bluechris

bigblueshock said:


> I currently have 16GB RAM (8x8 config) @ 3733 Cas 14 at 1.48v
> 
> 
> 
> Have people had any luck adding an additional two sticks, same exact model, and getting decent timings? Assuming all four sticks are capable...
> 
> 
> 
> Speaking specifically B-die. I'm looking to at least hit at least 3600 speeds. There must be a common variable with our boards and four sticks, what people are able to achieve. I am curious.


Im exactly like this with 4x16gb gskill trident gtz [email protected] at [email protected] with 1.50v. Atm i stand back to 3600 because there is no point to push it since its my Homelab esxi server at [email protected] with 1.46v


----------



## dansi

RTP_Overclock said:


> When I am looking HWInfo could someone tell me which of the 2 highlighted temps is the correct one to use and indeed what the difference is between them.


56.5 is the diode embedded inside x570 chip
41 is the diode outside x570 chip


----------



## rastaviper

rastaviper said:


> For anyone owning the *Arctic Freezer II.*
> 
> Do you need to remove the VRM stock heatsinks of the mobo while you are installing the cpu cooler?
> 
> 
> 
> I am thinking to get this AIO for my oced 3600x on a x570 Elite, but I don't know if the cpu cooler is so big that needs more space around it.
> 
> In general I would like to avoid any unnecessary removals of stock parts.


Guys and another questionabout the installation of the cpu block.
Currently I have a Mugen Rev.B cooler. In order to install the AIO cpu block, so I just remove the Mugen and then attach the new block? Do I keep the same backplate behind the motherboard?
Keep in mind that the motherboard is already in the pc case.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


----------



## ManniX-ITA

rastaviper said:


> Guys and another questionabout the installation of the cpu block.
> Currently I have a Mugen Rev.B cooler. In order to install the AIO cpu block, so I just remove the Mugen and then attach the new block? Do I keep the same backplate behind the motherboard?
> Keep in mind that the motherboard is already in the pc case.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


No you have to use the standard backplate.

Check the instructions:

https://support.arctic.ac/index.php?p=lf2-360r2

And watch the video:


----------



## rastaviper

ManniX-ITA said:


> No you have to use the standard backplate.
> 
> 
> 
> Check the instructions:
> 
> 
> 
> https://support.arctic.ac/index.php?p=lf2-360r2
> 
> 
> 
> And watch the video:
> 
> 
> 
> https://youtu.be/MAztlDUTCVA


Damn.
So I need to remove the mobo from the case?

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


----------



## ManniX-ITA

rastaviper said:


> Damn.
> So I need to remove the mobo from the case?
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


Sorry, I expressed myself badly 

You don't have to remove it, you can use the standard backplate.

Watch the video to see the steps.


----------



## pal

dansi said:


> 56.5 is the diode embedded inside x570 chip
> 41 is the diode outside x570 chip


yup, I am thinking the same. one is sensor in the chip, other is sensor on mobo. when you replaced pch thermal pad you will notice this two temp readings getting more close together. few T difference between themm not 15T.


----------



## Karagra

Has anyone found a LLC for the x570 Master that doesn't cause massive VDroop?


----------



## ManniX-ITA

Karagra said:


> Has anyone found a LLC for the x570 Master that doesn't cause massive VDroop?


Depends on the other settings; I use Medium for CPU and Low for SOC.


----------



## ManniX-ITA

pal said:


> yup, I am thinking the same. one is sensor in the chip, other is sensor on mobo. when you replaced pch thermal pad you will notice this two temp readings getting more close together. few T difference between themm not 15T.


Mine with Kryonaut and Balanced fan profile is at 55 and 63, dT of 8.


----------



## pal

ManniX-ITA said:


> Mine with Kryonaut and Balanced fan profile is at 55 and 63, dT of 8.


mine is 48,5C and 42 C (MX4 and Balanced) but I have a "bench table" and 1 fan in proximity to blow some air over m.2 and pch area.


----------



## bigblueshock

MyUsername said:


> I'm having good success with 4x8 F4-3600C14-8GTZN. These will do cl16 3800 @1.4v with 4 sticks. I'm fairly confident these might do cl14 @1.5v, but considering it's a £600 kit and I don't want to fry them, I'm happy at cl16.





ManniX-ITA said:


> Can't speak by experience but have seen many getting very successful overclocks with 4 sticks.
> This board is daisy chain so it's possible you'll have to sacrifice something in regards of timings or speed.
> Considering you are running already at 3733 it's very likely you can keep the same timings at 3600, maybe also at 3733.



Thanks Guys...

I made a typo (obviously) I was running 2x8GB sticks, lol. So I tested all four sticks, two at a time, @ 3733 cas 14 - 1.48V. 1 hour Membench in RYZEN dram Calc, no issues.

I threw all four sticks at once at full stock memory settings, 2133 (or whatever it is) and passed an hour of Memtest, so I know all the sticks are good.

Here's where I am now. I'm able to boot at 3600 Cas 14 @ 1.46v, an I used the 4 stick timings from DRAM calc, but I'm getting a Memory Error within a minute. I tried:
1.46v DRAM
1.1 SOC
VDDG 1.00
VDDP 0.900.

I'm unsure if I should raise voltages more, or if there's something else I can change. I've attached a picture of my Ryzen Master for timings/config purposes. I was thinking of trying 1.48V instead of 1.46V.

Any ideas?


----------



## ManniX-ITA

bigblueshock said:


> Thanks Guys...
> 
> I made a typo (obviously) I was running 2x8GB sticks, lol. So I tested all four sticks, two at a time, @ 3733 cas 14 - 1.48V. 1 hour Membench in RYZEN dram Calc, no issues.
> 
> I threw all four sticks at once at full stock memory settings, 2133 (or whatever it is) and passed an hour of Memtest, so I know all the sticks are good.
> 
> Here's where I am now. I'm able to boot at 3600 Cas 14 @ 1.46v, an I used the 4 stick timings from DRAM calc, but I'm getting a Memory Error within a minute. I tried:
> 1.46v DRAM
> 1.1 SOC
> VDDG 1.00
> VDDP 0.900.
> 
> I'm unsure if I should raise voltages more, or if there's something else I can change. I've attached a picture of my Ryzen Master for timings/config purposes. I was thinking of trying 1.48V instead of 1.46V.
> 
> Any ideas?


No I don't think feeding more voltage will help.
They work at 1.46, the problem is in the bus; since this is a daisy chain board that's were you have to look.

Things you can test:


Geardown enabled; mine is unstable without it enabled at 3600 and over
CPU On-Dir termination: 36.9 is very low, use 53 or just a little higher or lower
Try RttNom disabled
Try CADBus Drive strength all 24 or all 30


----------



## MyUsername

bigblueshock said:


> Thanks Guys...
> 
> I made a typo (obviously) I was running 2x8GB sticks, lol. So I tested all four sticks, two at a time, @ 3733 cas 14 - 1.48V. 1 hour Membench in RYZEN dram Calc, no issues.
> 
> I threw all four sticks at once at full stock memory settings, 2133 (or whatever it is) and passed an hour of Memtest, so I know all the sticks are good.
> 
> Here's where I am now. I'm able to boot at 3600 Cas 14 @ 1.46v, an I used the 4 stick timings from DRAM calc, but I'm getting a Memory Error within a minute. I tried:
> 1.46v DRAM
> 1.1 SOC
> VDDG 1.00
> VDDP 0.900.
> 
> I'm unsure if I should raise voltages more, or if there's something else I can change. I've attached a picture of my Ryzen Master for timings/config purposes. I was thinking of trying 1.48V instead of 1.46V.
> 
> Any ideas?


This is the XMP profile for 3600. 

Gear down mode is a must with 4 sticks and it makes it easier to play with, with it disabled I have random crashes, two sticks you can have it disabled. I leave CAD Bus drive strength and Data Bus on auto as it seems fine with it, it doesn't change either 3600 or 3800. I've tried playing with this and it drove me mad, auto works. CPU on die should between 40-60, this adjusts the signal termination to provide a cleaner signal without noise(too low) and degradation(too high) between memory controller and memory.


----------



## bigblueshock

MyUsername said:


> This is the XMP profile for 3600.
> 
> Gear down mode is a must with 4 sticks and it makes it easier to play with, with it disabled I have random crashes, two sticks you can have it disabled. I leave CAD Bus drive strength and Data Bus on auto as it seems fine with it, it doesn't change either 3600 or 3800. I've tried playing with this and it drove me mad, auto works. CPU on die should between 40-60, this adjusts the signal termination to provide a cleaner signal without noise(too low) and degradation(too high) between memory controller and memory.





ManniX-ITA said:


> No I don't think feeding more voltage will help.
> They work at 1.46, the problem is in the bus; since this is a daisy chain board that's were you have to look.
> 
> Things you can test:
> 
> 
> Geardown enabled; mine is unstable without it enabled at 3600 and over
> CPU On-Dir termination: 36.9 is very low, use 53 or just a little higher or lower
> Try RttNom disabled
> Try CADBus Drive strength all 24 or all 30


Thanks guys! It ended up being GearDown. That was the change I made. I also need 1.47v. Made it 60+ minutes through membench so far.

I upped it to 3733 / 1866 FCLK and used all the Calculator settings. AIDA Memory performance benchmark wise I am now pretty much where I was when I had the two dimms at 3733.

I’m tempted to try 3800 / 1900 FCLK. I have a memory cooler so I do not see anything above 35c even 60 minutes after membench.

Not sure if my CPU can handle it though, lol. If I do, I may adjust those bus settings.

Thanks again!


----------



## wizardB

*AGESA 1.0.0.5*

Any word on an AGESA 1.0.0.5 beta bios?


----------



## bluechris

Guys anyone managed to have to their board run headless? Without gpu? My system is running as homelab server but im out of slots so i need to take out the nvidia to put a raid sas expander.


----------



## VeauX

Hello Folks, I have a question for Aorus Elite owners with a R5 3600. Are you able to overclock it? 

Using in Bios The AMD overclocking section or AMD CBS, lifting restrictions in W and A, and also using the +200MHZ PBO offset seems to do nothing. Under cinebench with any option activated or not or default bios settings with only XMP enabled, single core CPU freq never goes higher than 4200 and multi core max freq Is around 3915, sometimes a 25 ish MHz more nothing else. Not sure what is going on.

Temp is not really an issue, I use a 240 AIO and it maxes out around 60/65.

Any ideas on the screw up I might be doing? I have the latest bios.


----------



## ManniX-ITA

bluechris said:


> Guys anyone managed to have to their board run headless? Without gpu? My system is running as homelab server but im out of slots so i need to take out the nvidia to put a raid sas expander.


It can be challenging... I'd try enabling fast boot and LN2.
If you can't find a way maybe an option could be to pick the less bandwidth hungry PCI-e x1 slot and multiplex it:

https://www.amazon.de/dp/B07N39KWHZ/


----------



## rastaviper

VeauX said:


> Hello Folks, I have a question for Aorus Elite owners with a R5 3600. Are you able to overclock it?
> 
> 
> 
> Using in Bios The AMD overclocking section or AMD CBS, lifting restrictions in W and A, and also using the +200MHZ PBO offset seems to do nothing. Under cinebench with any option activated or not or default bios settings with only XMP enabled, single core CPU freq never goes higher than 4200 and multi core max freq Is around 3915, sometimes a 25 ish MHz more nothing else. Not sure what is going on.
> 
> 
> 
> Temp is not really an issue, I use a 240 AIO and it maxes out around 60/65.
> 
> 
> 
> Any ideas on the screw up I might be doing? I have the latest bios.


Hey buddy.
I have a 3600x on a elite so maybe not 100% related to yours, but it's doing fantastic at 4.3-4ghz and some benches can run at 4.5ghz.

There are like a dozen different topics taking at the 3600, so better to check there. This cpu is out for months, so all tricks are known by now.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


----------



## VeauX

rastaviper said:


> Hey buddy.
> I have a 3600x on a elite so maybe not 100% related to yours, but it's doing fantastic at 4.3-4ghz and some benches can run at 4.5ghz.
> 
> There are like a dozen different topics taking at the 3600, so better to check there. This cpu is out for months, so all tricks are known by now.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


Hi, yep I scrubbed the forums, yt etc... I’m not new to this rodeo but this is just plainly odd that any change applied is barely doing anything. I’m reading that PBO is currently broken, that may be my issue... who knows.


----------



## ManniX-ITA

VeauX said:


> Hello Folks, I have a question for Aorus Elite owners with a R5 3600. Are you able to overclock it?
> 
> Using in Bios The AMD overclocking section or AMD CBS, lifting restrictions in W and A, and also using the +200MHZ PBO offset seems to do nothing. Under cinebench with any option activated or not or default bios settings with only XMP enabled, single core CPU freq never goes higher than 4200 and multi core max freq Is around 3915, sometimes a 25 ish MHz more nothing else. Not sure what is going on.
> 
> Temp is not really an issue, I use a 240 AIO and it maxes out around 60/65.
> 
> Any ideas on the screw up I might be doing? I have the latest bios.


From what I've read then non X version of 3600 doesn't improve with PBO.
Are you using the 1usmus power plan?

What exactly are your settings?
You can plug a USB FAT32 formatted usb stick and press F12 to save BIOS screenshots.

Since you have an AIO maybe a fixed clock overclock is the best option.
The clocks and voltage will still go down in idle. Only will be from low to max and viceversa.

But then you have to find the FIT voltage and see how up you can go, usually not more han 4.3 and with almost if not at 1.4v.


----------



## bluechris

ManniX-ITA said:


> It can be challenging... I'd try enabling fast boot and LN2.
> 
> If you can't find a way maybe an option could be to pick the less bandwidth hungry PCI-e x1 slot and multiplex it:
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.amazon.de/dp/B07N39KWHZ/


Thx, i ordered the last one of it and i will try it. If it works i will buy another 1 for the second pcix1 slot. The bandwidth is enough for the reason i need it.


----------



## meridius

Hi all,

I am still wating for my fan extension cables as amazon is talking longer to deliver these hard times, but i nearly got the system the way i want it, I am still deciding to take the prism wraith fan top off the heatsink and place it inside the case for a light show but it might be abit much. the system is black and white with a littile red as the motherobard and gfx card have red leds and i thoguht i would put a dead pool in there, lol

shame about the orange leds on the gigabyte x570 master you can not change colour on the board.

first build since 10 years ago wheen i built my i5 750 lunnfiled 2.67ghz + Radeon HD 5770 1gb ram, which i still got. a littile upgrade i think. lol 

heres a image of the system


----------



## pschorr1123

VeauX said:


> Hi, yep I scrubbed the forums, yt etc... I’m not new to this rodeo but this is just plainly odd that any change applied is barely doing anything. I’m reading that PBO is currently broken, that may be my issue... who knows.


Are you using an after marker cooler? Lower temps result in best performance gains on Ryzens with PBO. Which bios are you using? Some work better than others. Any newer bios based on AGESA 1.0.0.4 has a PBO bug where you need to enter 1 or 0 for one of the values. (lame since PBO was broken at launch) Also from my experience PBO will not really improve single core performance but usually allows multi core clocks to go much higher due to the limits being removed. YMMV Although, from what I've read the Auto OC actually works on 3600 due to it being artificially limited at only 4.2. For my 3700x it is a placebo setting that does nothing and certainly doesn't make my 3700x boost to 4.6 which is 200mhz above spec like that lame @55ed marketing video done by Hallock would lead you to believe, lol 

You may have better luck using a bios based on AGESA 1.0.0.3abba as IMO was the best one that fixed most launch issues. 

Wendel @ Level1 techs did a video on 3000 Ryzen PBO and found that the 3800X, and 3900X (3950 wasn't out yet) advertised 50mhz above written SC box spec ie 4550 MHZ for 3800x which I found interesting.


----------



## pschorr1123

meridius said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I am still wating for my fan extension cables as amazon is talking longer to deliver these hard times, but i nearly got the system the way i want it, I am still deciding to take the prism wraith fan top off the heatsink and place it inside the case for a light show but it might be abit much. the system is black and white with a littile red as the motherobard and gfx card have red leds and i thoguht i would put a dead pool in there, lol
> 
> shame about the orange leds on the gigabyte x570 master you can not change colour on the board.
> 
> first build since 10 years ago wheen i built my i5 750 lunnfiled 2.67ghz + Radeon HD 5770 1gb ram, which i still got. a littile upgrade i think. lol
> 
> heres a image of the system


Very clean looking build, I like it!

If the orange led bothers you that much you could cut a small piece of black electrical tape out to cover it up


----------



## pschorr1123

Off Topic:

I've been looking at some 4700U laptops but have seen that most if not all of the ones I've looked at only go up to 12GB of RAM. How does that work as I know you can get 4,8,or 16 (for dual channel). Does it all run in single channel mode? This seems like a potential nerf for the new APUs as they are bandwidth constrained when using the graphics.

Just curios as I'm probably missing something. They are not triple channel memory right?


----------



## MyUsername

meridius said:


> shame about the orange leds on the gigabyte x570 master you can not change colour on the board.


You can either install Gigabytes bloatware to change the colour or various RGB themes, or you can turn it off within the bios.


----------



## MyUsername

pschorr1123 said:


> Off Topic:
> 
> I've been looking at some 4700U laptops but have seen that most if not all of the ones I've looked at only go up to 12GB of RAM. How does that work as I know you can get 4,8,or 16 (for dual channel). Does it all run in single channel mode? This seems like a potential nerf for the new APUs as they are bandwidth constrained when using the graphics.
> 
> Just curios as I'm probably missing something. They are not triple channel memory right?


LPDDR4x 12GB memory is now being used on these laptops by the looks of it, low power DDR4 memory that's used in mobile phones etc. AMD Renoir is dual channel and there's not that much info on the APU.


----------



## pschorr1123

MyUsername said:


> LPDDR4x 12GB memory is now being used on these laptops by the looks of it, low power DDR4 memory that's used in mobile phones etc. AMD Renoir is dual channel and there's not that much info on the APU.


Is it 2x 6GB for dual channel or 1 12 GB in single?


----------



## MyUsername

pschorr1123 said:


> Is it 2x 6GB for dual channel or 1 12 GB in single?


1x 12GB package. Because what I've read it comes as 1 channel can support 1x64bit channel for DDR4 or 2x32bit virtual channels for LPDDR4X, maybe this is how they can say "Hey it's dual channel" when really it's not. But if they're using 4266 LPDDR4x memory, that raises my eyebrows.


----------



## pschorr1123

MyUsername said:


> 1x 12GB package. Because what I've read it comes as 1 channel can support 1x64bit channel for DDR4 or 2x32bit virtual channels for LPDDR4X, maybe this is how they can say "Hey it's dual channel" when really it's not. But if they're using 4266 LPDDR4x memory, that raises my eyebrows.


Thanks, that answers my question seems I'll wait to actual benchmark reviews before buying anything.

EDIT: I found a link here :https://forums.tomshardware.com/threads/ddr4-3200-lpddr4-4266-clarification.3570758/
3rd post down gives a good explanation of 4266 LP ddr4 vs ddr4 2133

basically 4266 LP ddr4 is the same as DDR 4 2133. The LP DDR4is mobile equivalent of normal DDR4 that runs with lower power but at a cost of bandwidth. So I'm really interested in seeing how the Ryzen APUs running at 2133 vs Intel's 10nm graphics at 3733 normal DDR4. Also would like to see how much of the graphics performance uplift of Intel's 10nm graphics are simply from running the RAM at 3733 vs 2666 of prior gen. No one has tested this as far as I can tell yet...


----------



## Mullcom

https://community.amd.com/thread/252031 as

New update from AMD

Skickat från min SM-G973F via Tapatalk


----------



## MyUsername

pschorr1123 said:


> Thanks, that answers my question seems I'll wait to actual benchmark reviews before buying anything.
> 
> EDIT: I found a link here :https://forums.tomshardware.com/threads/ddr4-3200-lpddr4-4266-clarification.3570758/
> 3rd post down gives a good explanation of 4266 LP ddr4 vs ddr4 2133
> 
> basically 4266 LP ddr4 is the same as DDR 4 2133. The LP DDR4is mobile equivalent of normal DDR4 that runs with lower power but at a cost of bandwidth. So I'm really interested in seeing how the Ryzen APUs running at 2133 vs Intel's 10nm graphics at 3733 normal DDR4. Also would like to see how much of the graphics performance uplift of Intel's 10nm graphics are simply from running the RAM at 3733 vs 2666 of prior gen. No one has tested this as far as I can tell yet...


I would have thought it'll hurt performance quite a bit, but battery life might be phenomenal. But going by AMD's presentation pictures it seems the performance is okay, half the memory allowable 32GB compared to 64GB DDR4 which ain't bad to be honest for a laptop. It'll be interesting to see what the numbers are. Another thing, is this lpddr4x memory going to be bga on the motherboard and not expandable(that'll suck), where normal laptop DDR4 so-dimm memory is? Early days I suppose


----------



## dansi

interesting that zen2 mobile has 2 memory controllers and can run up to 4266mhz ram

zen2 desktop has lousier memory controller?!!


----------



## ManniX-ITA

meridius said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I am still wating for my fan extension cables as amazon is talking longer to deliver these hard times, but i nearly got the system the way i want it, I am still deciding to take the prism wraith fan top off the heatsink and place it inside the case for a light show but it might be abit much. the system is black and white with a littile red as the motherobard and gfx card have red leds and i thoguht i would put a dead pool in there, lol
> 
> shame about the orange leds on the gigabyte x570 master you can not change colour on the board.
> 
> first build since 10 years ago wheen i built my i5 750 lunnfiled 2.67ghz + Radeon HD 5770 1gb ram, which i still got. a littile upgrade i think. lol
> 
> heres a image of the system


Nice and clean build!
I would avoid the prism top 
And indeed you can switch off the board leds in the bios.



MyUsername said:


> I would have thought it'll hurt performance quite a bit, but battery life might be phenomenal. But going by AMD's presentation pictures it seems the performance is okay, half the memory allowable 32GB compared to 64GB DDR4 which ain't bad to be honest for a laptop. It'll be interesting to see what the numbers are. Another thing, is this lpddr4x memory going to be bga on the motherboard and not expandable(that'll suck), where normal laptop DDR4 so-dimm memory is? Early days I suppose


I guess there will be models with SO-DIMM slots; the BGA memory setup is usually selected for ultraslim models or macbook clones.


----------



## pschorr1123

dansi said:


> interesting that zen2 mobile has 2 memory controllers and can run up to 4266mhz ram
> 
> zen2 desktop has lousier memory controller?!!


That's marketing for you. LP DDR4 4266 = DDR 4 2133 bandwidth wise, check my post above

For laptops that may not be the end of the world so we will just have to wait for GN style hands on testing to form a final opinion.

EDIT: I would also take anything seen on a marketing slide with a huge grain of salt. As companies always try to show their product in the very best light possible

EDIT2: If the IF runs @ 2133 then that would seem to be an improvement of 1900 max on few Zen 2 samples so my hope would be that AMD can keep improving the IMC as from Zen + to Zen 2 was way better that I thought it would be but still far behind Intel's IMC


----------



## ManniX-ITA

pschorr1123 said:


> That's marketing for you. LP DDR4 4266 = DDR 4 2133 bandwidth wise, check my post above
> 
> For laptops that may not be the end of the world so we will just have to wait for GN style hands on testing to form a final opinion.
> 
> EDIT: I would also take anything seen on a marketing slide with a huge grain of salt. As companies always try to show their product in the very best light possible


That's true in general but if AMD is telling the truth in the slide above the 4000 has 2 memory controllers that can support both 2 x 32 bit channels.
It should achieve 68.3 GB/s peak which is quite a big uplift from the 51.2 GB/s from the dual channel DDR-4 setup at 3200 MHz.
Obviously this 16-17 GB/s are meant to support the integrated GPU but could be probably become handy without graphics load.


----------



## MyUsername

So I decided to throw some numbers at my pc last night. I'm adjusting entirely through AMD overclocking, timings and memory speed, voltage, everything. Before to reach 3800 I had to be aggressive vddg ccd 1125 with vddg iod 1100, vddp was moved around to avoid the memory hole between 900-1050. Then this worked. My question is vddp safe? Because a lot people say vddp has to lower than vddg. Personally I don't think these are related as vddp is on the memory, vddg is on the IOD an IF in the cpu.


----------



## ManniX-ITA

MyUsername said:


> So I decided to throw some numbers at my pc last night. I'm adjusting entirely through AMD overclocking, timings and memory speed, voltage, everything. Before to reach 3800 I had to be aggressive vddg ccd 1125 with vddg iod 1100, vddp was moved around to avoid the memory hole between 900-1050. Then this worked. My question is vddp safe? Because a lot people say vddp has to lower than vddg. Personally I don't think these are related as vddp is on the memory, vddg is on the IOD an IF in the cpu.


I didn't heard this; only that VDDG/VDDP should be lower the SOC voltage.


----------



## MyUsername

ManniX-ITA said:


> I didn't heard this; only that VDDG/VDDP should be lower the SOC voltage.


I had it in my head that the consensus was vddp had to be lower than vddg. Buildziod reckons you can't go over the SOC voltage and that the regulators always lower vddg 40mV lower than SOC voltage regardless. I think the community confusion is vddg and vddp have to be moved together, but I'm not finding that. It is recommended Vddp doesn't go over 1050mV. Very little info on this and people make guesses and bold statements on how it works.


----------



## pschorr1123

ManniX-ITA said:


> That's true in general but if AMD is telling the truth in the slide above the 4000 has 2 memory controllers that can support both 2 x 32 bit channels.
> It should achieve 68.3 GB/s peak which is quite a big uplift from the 51.2 GB/s from the dual channel DDR-4 setup at 3200 MHz.
> Obviously this 16-17 GB/s are meant to support the integrated GPU but could be probably become handy without graphics load.


IDK, In AIDA it may be good but I will wait for hands on testing to see how it performs in reality. I do realize that the LP DDR4 is for lower end ulta thins where battery life is the most important factor. The nerd in me likes reading how things works so can't wait for independent reviews/ testing

I only saw 1 IMC in slide above. What they are showing is 2 virtual channels @ 32kb coming of the IF so who knows.

EDIT: wanted to add LP DDR 4 is only Single channel for now...


----------



## dansi

I found a aida64 memory benchmark of zen2 mobile

Not as good as desktop but the present vendors are equipping it with cheap ddr4 memory. 

I wonder if an alienware or rog beast laptop can unleash its memory controller?


----------



## VeauX

So, well after fiddling around a bit (not much tbh) I first just disabled PBO from AMS CBS. No change whatsoever with PBO enabled with out without limits.... max multiplier 41.8. similar scores.... Cinebench15 at 188 / 1496 .... That thing is plain broken (F12F bios for the Aorus Elite).

I then disabled PBO too in the AMD Overclocking section and .... scores improved a bit... single speed multi reached 42X (I know this is symbolic but whatever) ... Cinebench15 Scores now at 192/1521 ... marginally higher but still the highest I ever got... 

Will try undervolting...

Can't wait for the next agesa... or maybe go back to the previous.


----------



## meridius

ManniX-ITA said:


> Nice and clean build!
> I would avoid the prism top
> And indeed you can switch off the board leds in the bios.
> 
> 
> 
> I guess there will be models with SO-DIMM slots; the BGA memory setup is usually selected for ultraslim models or macbook clones.


Hi tehre thanks

can you just switch of the orange ones not all of them ?


----------



## ManniX-ITA

pschorr1123 said:


> IDK, In AIDA it may be good but I will wait for hands on testing to see how it performs in reality. I do realize that the LP DDR4 is for lower end ulta thins where battery life is the most important factor. The nerd in me likes reading how things works so can't wait for independent reviews/ testing
> 
> I only saw 1 IMC in slide above. What they are showing is 2 virtual channels @ 32kb coming of the IF so who knows.
> 
> EDIT: wanted to add LP DDR 4 is only Single channel for now...


These marketing slides are probably full of BS, I agree we really have to see good reviews for the good products.
The memory bench it doesn't impress at all. But indeed we probably have to wait for the real good stuff to judge.



VeauX said:


> So, well after fiddling around a bit (not much tbh) I first just disabled PBO from AMS CBS. No change whatsoever with PBO enabled with out without limits.... max multiplier 41.8. similar scores.... Cinebench15 at 188 / 1496 .... That thing is plain broken (F12F bios for the Aorus Elite).
> 
> I then disabled PBO too in the AMD Overclocking section and .... scores improved a bit... single speed multi reached 42X (I know this is symbolic but whatever) ... Cinebench15 Scores now at 192/1521 ... marginally higher but still the highest I ever got...
> 
> Will try undervolting...
> 
> Can't wait for the next agesa... or maybe go back to the previous.


You can probably squeeze something more but you really need to invest a monumental amount of time...



meridius said:


> Hi tehre thanks
> 
> can you just switch of the orange ones not all of them ?



Not sure but I don't think so. Maybe off in the BIOS and then a custom config in the software?


----------



## dansi

I guess this is smart foward thinking by AMD
Vendors may want to use lpddr4x in thin and light designs.

Therefore we see 2 memory controllers instead of 1. Which makes up for the 16bit lpddr4x limitations.
So vendors can design with ddr4 or lpddr4x, single/dual/quad channels, gaming or netbook.

Though there has to be some latency and whatnot penalties with virtual quad channel lpddr4x, that is besides getting to 4266mhz.


----------



## pschorr1123

meridius said:


> Hi tehre thanks
> 
> can you just switch of the orange ones not all of them ?


You can't configure the orange leds above the bios chips. That's why I suggested electrical or black gaffing tape if you were really OCD about them. I can't see mine any more as the hulking NH D15 blocks them out


----------



## ManniX-ITA

I've started my crazy build log thread :thumb:

https://www.overclock.net/forum/62-peltiers-tec/1746684-meertec-build-log.html

Direct outcome of my frustration tweaking this processor...


----------



## rastaviper

VeauX said:


> So, well after fiddling around a bit (not much tbh) I first just disabled PBO from AMS CBS. No change whatsoever with PBO enabled with out without limits.... max multiplier 41.8. similar scores.... Cinebench15 at 188 / 1496 .... That thing is plain broken (F12F bios for the Aorus Elite).
> 
> 
> 
> I then disabled PBO too in the AMD Overclocking section and .... scores improved a bit... single speed multi reached 42X (I know this is symbolic but whatever) ... Cinebench15 Scores now at 192/1521 ... marginally higher but still the highest I ever got...
> 
> 
> 
> Will try undervolting...
> 
> 
> 
> Can't wait for the next agesa... or maybe go back to the previous.


Buddy you waste your time playing with PBO and talking about good scores in benchmarks.

A good 3600x score at CB15 is around 1800 and you are worried for a score around 1500. There is no way you can reach high numbers with PBO ocing.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


----------



## online123

Any info when AGESA 1.0.0.5 will be available in BIOS for the x570 Aorus Xtreme?


----------



## meridius

pschorr1123 said:


> You can't configure the orange leds above the bios chips. That's why I suggested electrical or black gaffing tape if you were really OCD about them. I can't see mine any more as the hulking NH D15 blocks them out


ahh thanks, I can see mine but its just the one. its next to the back i think its the m bios light.

on that matter is it best to update the backup bios to the most stable version of bios before you update the master bios ? never had a motherboard with a dual bios and i am not to sure how it works

strange why the bios leds can not be config like the rest.

thanks


----------



## meridius

forgot to ask how to you stop windows 10 putting my internal drives into the safty remove tool as i have nearly clicked on my internal drives, I dont want them in the list as the c drive is not listed but my other drives are 

my c drive is a NVMe drive which is not listed
d,e drives are ssd which are listed which i dont want as i just want external drives and usb sticks and so forth listed 

thanks


----------



## Sphex_

rastaviper said:


> Thanks guys, sounds like a keeper this AIO.
> Amazing value for money.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


 How are temps with your 3600 at the speed stated in your signature?

I just installed a 280mm Liquid Freezer II on my 3700X. With PBO enabled (EDC 1 bug) and solid case airflow, I'm getting CPU temps that hover around 60°C and spike into the low 70s while gaming (Ghost Recon Wildlands, Deep Rock Galactic). Also reached about 77°C while rendering a video. I have the radiator front mounted in my case in a push/pull setup. It's incredibly quiet but I saw nearly no difference in CPU temps while gaming when compared to my Thermalright 140 True Spirit Power. Thinking about attempting a remount, but I was curious to see what kind of temps you were getting with your 3600. 

I'm guessing that my chip just generates too much heat in too small of an area, when PBO is enabled in the way that I have it enabled, to be whisked away quick enough to flatten out those temperature spikes.


----------



## ManniX-ITA

meridius said:


> forgot to ask how to you stop windows 10 putting my internal drives into the safty remove tool as i have nearly clicked on my internal drives, I dont want them in the list as the c drive is not listed but my other drives are
> 
> my c drive is a NVMe drive which is not listed
> d,e drives are ssd which are listed which i dont want as i just want external drives and usb sticks and so forth listed
> 
> thanks


You have to disable SATA HotPlug in the BIOS.



Sphex_ said:


> How are temps with your 3600 at the speed stated in your signature?
> 
> I just installed a 280mm Liquid Freezer II on my 3700X. With PBO enabled (EDC 1 bug) and solid case airflow, I'm getting CPU temps that hover around 60°C and spike into the low 70s while gaming (Ghost Recon Wildlands, Deep Rock Galactic). Also reached about 77°C while rendering a video. I have the radiator front mounted in my case in a push/pull setup. It's incredibly quiet but I saw nearly no difference in CPU temps while gaming when compared to my Thermalright 140 True Spirit Power. Thinking about attempting a remount, but I was curious to see what kind of temps you were getting with your 3600.
> 
> I'm guessing that my chip just generates too much heat in too small of an area, when PBO is enabled in the way that I have it enabled, to be whisked away quick enough to flatten out those temperature spikes.


Doesn't seem right to me looking at the performances in the review.
I'd attempt a remount too.

This could help a lot:

http://der8auer.com/ryzen-3000-oc-bracket/


----------



## meridius

ManniX-ITA said:


> You have to disable SATA HotPlug in the BIOS.
> 
> 
> 
> Doesn't seem right to me looking at the performances in the review.
> I'd attempt a remount too.
> 
> This could help a lot:
> 
> http://der8auer.com/ryzen-3000-oc-bracket/



will that stop external usb drives from been hotplug ? or is it just for internal drives, and if its just internal why would anyone want hotplug internal drive as default in the bios

thanks


----------



## Sphex_

ManniX-ITA said:


> Doesn't seem right to me looking at the performances in the review.
> I'd attempt a remount too.
> 
> This could help a lot:
> 
> http://der8auer.com/ryzen-3000-oc-bracket/


Seems that bracket will most likely not work with my AIO.

Anyways, I tried a remount. I tried two test runs to see how adversely PBO was effecting CPU temperatures. On both runs I fired up a 20 minute session of Wildlands and drove down the same route, stole the same helicopter, flew along the same route to an airport, stole a plane, and flew around the same area. I wanted to make sure to stress the CPU by constantly streaming in new areas of the map.

With PBO set to Auto, CPU temperature finally settled at 58°C, with all cores sitting at 4250 MHz. HWinfo reported a CPU Package Power usage of about 67W, whatever that's worth.
With PBO set to Advanced, I set PPT / TDC / EDC to 142 / 95 / 10. CPU temps settled at 62-63°C, but all cores were now running at 4350-4375 MHz. CPU Package Power topped out at 80W.

So my PBO settings cause about a 5°C increase in gaming temperatures, but also result in a 100-125 MHz increase in clocks across all cores. I believe that my expectations of this cooler were unrealistic based on a few factors including me running my CPU out of spec and most reviews I'd seen using Intel CPUs which seem to be easier to cool than the newer 7nm Ryzen CPUs. Gamers Nexus got very, very low results with their Ryzen CPU, but they lock their CPU voltage to like 1.2V for control and consistency, leading to wildly cool temperatures that aren't reflective of real-world use.


----------



## rastaviper

Sphex_ said:


> How are temps with your 3600 at the speed stated in your signature?
> 
> I just installed a 280mm Liquid Freezer II on my 3700X. With PBO enabled (EDC 1 bug) and solid case airflow, I'm getting CPU temps that hover around 60°C and spike into the low 70s while gaming (Ghost Recon Wildlands, Deep Rock Galactic). Also reached about 77°C while rendering a video. I have the radiator front mounted in my case in a push/pull setup. It's incredibly quiet but I saw nearly no difference in CPU temps while gaming when compared to my Thermalright 140 True Spirit Power. Thinking about attempting a remount, but I was curious to see what kind of temps you were getting with your 3600.
> 
> I'm guessing that my chip just generates too much heat in too small of an area, when PBO is enabled in the way that I have it enabled, to be whisked away quick enough to flatten out those temperature spikes.


Buddy I haven't ordered the LF II yet and I am using a Mugen Rev.B aircooler, which is amazing for my normal gaming use.
With PBO on, max clocks at 4.32Ghz and max voltage at 1.32v, I never have more than 55 degrees in Ghost Recon Wildlands, Just Cause 4 or Division 2 at Ultra/High Graphics.

Regarding my top Ocing clocks, I use the 4.5Ghz clock only for benchmarks where with 1.46v I can hit for a few moments around 85-90 degrees.

With this cooler, definitely you should have much lower temperatures than me.
I plan to order the LF II 240 in a few days and I would expect at least 10 degrees lower in gaming mode or in benchmarks.


----------



## ManniX-ITA

Sphex_ said:


> Seems that bracket will most likely not work with my AIO.
> 
> Anyways, I tried a remount. I tried two test runs to see how adversely PBO was effecting CPU temperatures. On both runs I fired up a 20 minute session of Wildlands and drove down the same route, stole the same helicopter, flew along the same route to an airport, stole a plane, and flew around the same area. I wanted to make sure to stress the CPU by constantly streaming in new areas of the map.
> 
> With PBO set to Auto, CPU temperature finally settled at 58°C, with all cores sitting at 4250 MHz. HWinfo reported a CPU Package Power usage of about 67W, whatever that's worth.
> With PBO set to Advanced, I set PPT / TDC / EDC to 142 / 95 / 10. CPU temps settled at 62-63°C, but all cores were now running at 4350-4375 MHz. CPU Package Power topped out at 80W.
> 
> So my PBO settings cause about a 5°C increase in gaming temperatures, but also result in a 100-125 MHz increase in clocks across all cores. I believe that my expectations of this cooler were unrealistic based on a few factors including me running my CPU out of spec and most reviews I'd seen using Intel CPUs which seem to be easier to cool than the newer 7nm Ryzen CPUs. Gamers Nexus got very, very low results with their Ryzen CPU, but they lock their CPU voltage to like 1.2V for control and consistency, leading to wildly cool temperatures that aren't reflective of real-world use.


Yes I also see 5 degrees on top for the PBO bug, it's adding more voltage an clock.

If there's such a big gap between Intel and AMD then it's the CCD position. 
These AIO blocks have a very little surface in the center were the water flows.

Indeed the big pump casing is blocking the OC bracket mounting.

But maybe it's a problem that can be easily solved if you are up to it.
The screws are M4, you can easily find them up to 100 mm length.
The included screws are 50 mm length; the pump casing judging from the pictures is probably 30-40 mm tall.

With a longer screw you can just put a lot of metal M4 washers to fill the pump height, same number on all sides, they are usually 1 mm thick.
Then you can use the included spring screws mechanism to fix it.


----------



## ManniX-ITA

meridius said:


> will that stop external usb drives from been hotplug ? or is it just for internal drives, and if its just internal why would anyone want hotplug internal drive as default in the bios
> 
> thanks


Just internal, if you want to hide also the USB you need some other utility software.

I use this one:
https://safelyremove.com/index.htm

There are SATA HotPlug drive caddies that you can use on 3,5" and 5,25" bays and eSATA ports, were popular a while ago, were you can plug external HDDs.
Since this board has no eSATA port on the back it shouldn't be enabled by default. But it's a common "choice" for many boards, not only GB.


----------



## Karagra

Hey guys I need some help here.. I really want to like this board but.... whenever I restart my computer it goes to a black screen and hangs for around a minute then finally goes to the "startup blackscreen that hangs for another 40-50 seconds" and if I am lucky will go to the Aorus Logo normally, if I am not lucky the Aorus Logo will legit go frame by frame like the picture is slowly loading down the screen (Aol days). I am running a 3950x, x570 Master (Bios F11 and F12 Tested) and a Radeon VII.. while I am in windows I have 0 issues with this board other than VDroop being off a good chunk but thats prob because I am use to Asus boards being exact. I decided to take my 3950x out today blow air into the cpu socket and reseat the processor still having the same issue. Have tested this with Default settings, XMP Profile loaded, my custom overclock, PCI-E set to Gen3 nothing seems to be fixing it.


----------



## pschorr1123

meridius said:


> ahh thanks, I can see mine but its just the one. its next to the back i think its the m bios light.
> 
> on that matter is it best to update the backup bios to the most stable version of bios before you update the master bios ? never had a motherboard with a dual bios and i am not to sure how it works
> 
> strange why the bios leds can not be config like the rest.
> 
> thanks


Actually the led is supposed to light up to show you visually which bios you are in so if you were to boot into your backup bios then the led next to the backup bios ROM would light up.


----------



## ManniX-ITA

Karagra said:


> Hey guys I need some help here.. I really want to like this board but.... whenever I restart my computer it goes to a black screen and hangs for around a minute then finally goes to the "startup blackscreen that hangs for another 40-50 seconds" and if I am lucky will go to the Aorus Logo normally, if I am not lucky the Aorus Logo will legit go frame by frame like the picture is slowly loading down the screen (Aol days). I am running a 3950x, x570 Master (Bios F11 and F12 Tested) and a Radeon VII.. while I am in windows I have 0 issues with this board other than VDroop being off a good chunk but thats prob because I am use to Asus boards being exact. I decided to take my 3950x out today blow air into the cpu socket and reseat the processor still having the same issue. Have tested this with Default settings, XMP Profile loaded, my custom overclock, PCI-E set to Gen3 nothing seems to be fixing it.


Did you maybe disable CSM in the bios?
Otherwise I may think about some issues training the RAM at boot.
You could try testing only one DIMM in different slots.


----------



## pschorr1123

Karagra said:


> Hey guys I need some help here.. I really want to like this board but.... whenever I restart my computer it goes to a black screen and hangs for around a minute then finally goes to the "startup blackscreen that hangs for another 40-50 seconds" and if I am lucky will go to the Aorus Logo normally, if I am not lucky the Aorus Logo will legit go frame by frame like the picture is slowly loading down the screen (Aol days). I am running a 3950x, x570 Master (Bios F11 and F12 Tested) and a Radeon VII.. while I am in windows I have 0 issues with this board other than VDroop being off a good chunk but thats prob because I am use to Asus boards being exact. I decided to take my 3950x out today blow air into the cpu socket and reseat the processor still having the same issue. Have tested this with Default settings, XMP Profile loaded, my custom overclock, PCI-E set to Gen3 nothing seems to be fixing it.


This may not be your issue but with Aorus X570 Master if you have any large USB drives plugged in during boot up it will take forever like an extra 2 minutes to post as I believe it's searching the drive for bios files to flash.

Also be sure to disable fast boot from within windows 10. It's enabled by default and will cause all sorts of issues because your hardware will not actually power off when enabled it's a "cheat"
You can disable from the power settings menu in control panel


----------



## Karagra

pschorr1123 said:


> This may not be your issue but with Aorus X570 Master if you have any large USB drives plugged in during boot up it will take forever like an extra 2 minutes to post as I believe it's searching the drive for bios files to flash.
> 
> Also be sure to disable fast boot from within windows 10. It's enabled by default and will cause all sorts of issues because your hardware will not actually power off when enabled it's a "cheat"
> You can disable from the power settings menu in control panel


The main thing that bothers me is when i click restart in windows it takes a minute to even fully restart, did a windows reinstallation also, says restart then a weird black screen fora while


----------



## pschorr1123

Karagra said:


> The main thing that bothers me is when i click restart in windows it takes a minute to even fully restart, did a windows reinstallation also, says restart then a weird black screen fora while


Do you have some mechanical HDs? I notice that when I go to shut down or restart Windows has to wake my HDs up which takes a while (I sleep them after 20min idle as I prefer no noise) then Windows will shut down.

Do you have any large USB drives plugged in? Try unplugging to see if any change

The main issue with fast boot enabled inside Windows is that it doesn't actually power off and power back on (hardware reset) your hardware which can leave them in a "stuck " state so can you disable Fast Boot in Windows 10 just to see if any change?

Just a though if nothing else is working for you can you test with a different GPU? I recall seeing a bunch of users reporting weird issues with their Radeon VIIs

Wish I had a more definitive answer for you but you are having a rather odd issue so the best way to resolve is basic troubleshooting to rule things out.


----------



## Medizinmann

Karagra said:


> Hey guys I need some help here.. I really want to like this board but.... whenever I restart my computer it goes to a black screen and hangs for around a minute then finally goes to the "startup blackscreen that hangs for another 40-50 seconds" and if I am lucky will go to the Aorus Logo normally, if I am not lucky the Aorus Logo will legit go frame by frame like the picture is slowly loading down the screen (Aol days). I am running a 3950x, x570 Master (Bios F11 and F12 Tested) and a Radeon VII.. while I am in windows I have 0 issues with this board other than VDroop being off a good chunk but thats prob because I am use to Asus boards being exact. I decided to take my 3950x out today blow air into the cpu socket and reseat the processor still having the same issue. Have tested this with Default settings, XMP Profile loaded, my custom overclock, PCI-E set to Gen3 nothing seems to be fixing it.


Well - we need more Info to help here:
What Memory do you use? 

How much memory? Settings?
Drives?
USB-Devices? (as User pschorr1123 already suggested - USB devices slow down the boot/post process quite significantly!)
USB-Hubs?
Ethernet?


I had some black screens before BIOS posts with an older BIOS of my Video card - went away with an Update - but was never longer than 10s or something...


Greetings,
Medizinmann


----------



## bluechris

pschorr1123 said:


> This may not be your issue but with Aorus X570 Master if you have any large USB drives plugged in during boot up it will take forever like an extra 2 minutes to post as I believe it's searching the drive for bios files to flash.
> 
> 
> 
> Also be sure to disable fast boot from within windows 10. It's enabled by default and will cause all sorts of issues because your hardware will not actually power off when enabled it's a "cheat"
> 
> You can disable from the power settings menu in control panel


Its the CSM that must be his problem because i have 14 usb devices connected in myne and among them is a 8tb a 5tb a 3tb a usb stick that has in white slot bios firmwares and bios settings and another usb which is the esxi boot from where the system boots.


----------



## Karagra

pschorr1123 said:


> Do you have some mechanical HDs? I notice that when I go to shut down or restart Windows has to wake my HDs up which takes a while (I sleep them after 20min idle as I prefer no noise) then Windows will shut down.
> 
> Do you have any large USB drives plugged in? Try unplugging to see if any change
> 
> The main issue with fast boot enabled inside Windows is that it doesn't actually power off and power back on (hardware reset) your hardware which can leave them in a "stuck " state so can you disable Fast Boot in Windows 10 just to see if any change?
> 
> Just a though if nothing else is working for you can you test with a different GPU? I recall seeing a bunch of users reporting weird issues with their Radeon VIIs
> 
> Wish I had a more definitive answer for you but you are having a rather odd issue so the best way to resolve is basic troubleshooting to rule things out.





Medizinmann said:


> Well - we need more Info to help here:
> What Memory do you use?
> 
> How much memory? Settings?
> Drives?
> USB-Devices? (as User pschorr1123 already suggested - USB devices slow down the boot/post process quite significantly!)
> USB-Hubs?
> Ethernet?
> 
> 
> I had some black screens before BIOS posts with an older BIOS of my Video card - went away with an Update - but was never longer than 10s or something...
> 
> 
> Greetings,
> Medizinmann





bluechris said:


> Its the CSM that must be his problem because i have 14 usb devices connected in myne and among them is a 8tb a 5tb a 3tb a usb stick that has in white slot bios firmwares and bios settings and another usb which is the esxi boot from where the system boots.


Heres the thing didnt happen on my Asus Crosshair VI Hero with a 3700x before I upgraded, anyways specs:
Windows 10 1909 and tested on 20h2
20.4.2 Amd Drivers (Latest)
Amd Chipset 2.04.04.111 (Latest)
x570 Pages 2.5GbE Ethernet Driver, Realtek Sound Driver
Gskill Trident Z Neo 3800cl14 1.5v 16gb
Bios F11 and F12e
3950x
Radeon VII
Original was a PNY 250GB SSD, swapped to a 1tb Sabrent NVME yesterday and reinstalled still the same issue, even unplugged the SSD.
x570 Master
Corsair AX1500i (replacing with a be quiet! Straight Power 11 Platinum 850W this week)

Alright guys figured this would be easier:
https://imgur.com/O4fq4aq <-- Video of what it does


----------



## jfrob75

So, watched your video and based on what I saw and the time on the video your system is taking about 1 min. to perform a restart, is that correct? I then timed my system, which you can see in my sig, to perform a restart and took about 40 seconds. Now, I have CSM disabled and fast boot enabled in my bios. I also am on bios F12e on my MB. Your overall time is not that far off. As far as the black screen, what I saw is perfectly normal while the MB is going through the POST process. Mine goes black as well until POST has completed.


Suggest you create a signature of your build using RIGBUILDER so that in the future your system build info is automatically available.


----------



## Karagra

jfrob75 said:


> So, watched your video and based on what I saw and the time on the video your system is taking about 1 min. to perform a restart, is that correct? I then timed my system, which you can see in my sig, to perform a restart and took about 40 seconds. Now, I have CSM disabled and fast boot enabled in my bios. I also am on bios F12e on my MB. Your overall time is not that far off. As far as the black screen, what I saw is perfectly normal while the MB is going through the POST process. Mine goes black as well until POST has completed.
> 
> 
> Suggest you create a signature of your build using RIGBUILDER so that in the future your system build info is automatically available.


the problem is if im not restarting and just hit the power button its around 20 seconds
EDIT: Maybe im being picky but there is def a 15-18 second longer delay restarting vs just turning it on while in the black screen.


----------



## jfrob75

Karagra said:


> the problem is if im not restarting and just hit the power button its around 20 seconds
> EDIT: Maybe im being picky but there is def a 15-18 second longer delay restarting vs just turning it on while in the black screen.


 My system takes about 30 seconds to boot to windows just by pushing the power button. Are you booting from your M.2 ssd? If so what M.2 slot do you have it installed in? Have you disabled CSM?
I am one revision back on my chipset drivers from you, may not be an issue. I am booting from an M.2 SSD installed in the middle slot of my MB.


----------



## Sphex_

rastaviper said:


> Buddy I haven't ordered the LF II yet and I am using a Mugen Rev.B aircooler, which is amazing for my normal gaming use.
> With PBO on, max clocks at 4.32Ghz and max voltage at 1.32v, I never have more than 55 degrees in Ghost Recon Wildlands, Just Cause 4 or Division 2 at Ultra/High Graphics.
> 
> Regarding my top Ocing clocks, I use the 4.5Ghz clock only for benchmarks where with 1.46v I can hit for a few moments around 85-90 degrees.
> 
> With this cooler, definitely you should have much lower temperatures than me.
> I plan to order the LF II 240 in a few days and I would expect at least 10 degrees lower in gaming mode or in benchmarks.


I find it interesting that you're limiting vCore with PBO enabled. I'll have to play around with that a bit and see what kind of clocks I get while gaming. Would likely explain your solid CPU temps.


----------



## pschorr1123

Karagra said:


> Heres the thing didnt happen on my Asus Crosshair VI Hero with a 3700x before I upgraded, anyways specs:
> Windows 10 1909 and tested on 20h2
> 20.4.2 Amd Drivers (Latest)
> Amd Chipset 2.04.04.111 (Latest)
> x570 Pages 2.5GbE Ethernet Driver, Realtek Sound Driver
> Gskill Trident Z Neo 3800cl14 1.5v 16gb
> Bios F11 and F12e
> 3950x
> Radeon VII
> Original was a PNY 250GB SSD, swapped to a 1tb Sabrent NVME yesterday and reinstalled still the same issue, even unplugged the SSD.
> x570 Master
> Corsair AX1500i (replacing with a be quiet! Straight Power 11 Platinum 850W this week)
> 
> Alright guys figured this would be easier:
> https://imgur.com/O4fq4aq <-- Video of what it does



Probably not related to your issue but there is a known bug on the latest insider builds of Win 10 that prevents some hardware from shutting down properly. There isn't a fix yet but a work around. You can try to see if any change. Open up a CMD prompt as administrator and 
run "shutdown /r /t 1" if it works your computer should restart as fast as it did before.

Is there any chance your pcie riser cable could be the culprit? I have seen pcie riser cables cause all sorts of problems for people. However, if you had the same riser cable with your Asus board then it probably isn't the issue.

source for win 10 bug work around:https://news.softpedia.com/news/how...windows-10-build-18999-and-19002-527891.shtml


----------



## St0RM53

meridius said:


> forgot to ask how to you stop windows 10 putting my internal drives into the safty remove tool as i have nearly clicked on my internal drives, I dont want them in the list as the c drive is not listed but my other drives are
> 
> my c drive is a NVMe drive which is not listed
> d,e drives are ssd which are listed which i dont want as i just want external drives and usb sticks and so forth listed
> 
> thanks



you can selectively disable with registry option without disabling hot-plugging..google search


----------



## FrivolousJay

I recently upgraded to a 3800x from a 3600x on Aorus Pro wifi. On the 3600x I was able to get 3800/1900 IF stable. On the 3800x it doesn't even want to post at 1900 IF. It's running 3733/1866 IF fine though.
I've tried tinkering with the SoC/VDDG/VDDP voltages to try and get 1900 IF to POST but it doesn't. Is there anything I'm overlooking that could get it to POST? Or is this a binning issue and I just gotta live with it. 

I had expectations of hitting 1900 IF on the 3800x since I was able to on the 3600x. Needless to say I'm quite disappointed. On the bright side, this chip boosts much higher with EDC bug.


----------



## Roboionator

hi some new bios around the corner: AMD Releases AGESA ComboAM4 1.0.0.5 Microcode?


----------



## ManniX-ITA

FrivolousJay said:


> I recently upgraded to a 3800x from a 3600x on Aorus Pro wifi. On the 3600x I was able to get 3800/1900 IF stable. On the 3800x it doesn't even want to post at 1900 IF. It's running 3733/1866 IF fine though.
> I've tried tinkering with the SoC/VDDG/VDDP voltages to try and get 1900 IF to POST but it doesn't. Is there anything I'm overlooking that could get it to POST? Or is this a binning issue and I just gotta live with it.
> 
> I had expectations of hitting 1900 IF on the 3800x since I was able to on the 3600x. Needless to say I'm quite disappointed. On the bright side, this chip boosts much higher with EDC bug.


It's usually a binning problem but also RAM can have an impact.
Did you try with RAM at 2133 MHz?



Karagra said:


> the problem is if im not restarting and just hit the power button its around 20 seconds
> EDIT: Maybe im being picky but there is def a 15-18 second longer delay restarting vs just turning it on while in the black screen.


Pretty similar to mine except that long phase with the 0C debug code.

Did you try disabling the Core Performance Boost as suggested by this guy?

https://linustechtips.com/main/topic/847243-cant-boot-error-0c/


----------



## pschorr1123

FrivolousJay said:


> I recently upgraded to a 3800x from a 3600x on Aorus Pro wifi. On the 3600x I was able to get 3800/1900 IF stable. On the 3800x it doesn't even want to post at 1900 IF. It's running 3733/1866 IF fine though.
> I've tried tinkering with the SoC/VDDG/VDDP voltages to try and get 1900 IF to POST but it doesn't. Is there anything I'm overlooking that could get it to POST? Or is this a binning issue and I just gotta live with it.
> 
> I had expectations of hitting 1900 IF on the 3800x since I was able to on the 3600x. Needless to say I'm quite disappointed. On the bright side, this chip boosts much higher with EDC bug.


Only small percentage of Ryzen 3000's can do 1900IF/ 3800MTS. My 3700X won't even do 3733/ 1766 so don't feel too bad. Though , I feel ya since your 1st chip could do it you figured they all should.


----------



## nlse

are there any estimates on AGESA 1.0.0.5 Bios'es for all of the Gigabyte X570 motherboards?

https://community.amd.com/thread/252031


----------



## Nicked_Wicked

Roboionator said:


> hi some new bios around the corner: AMD Releases AGESA ComboAM4 1.0.0.5 Microcode?


I certainly hope so, but no a single sign from Gigabyte. The last “stable” BIOS was 5 months ago.


----------



## Karagra

ManniX-ITA said:


> It's usually a binning problem but also RAM can have an impact.
> Did you try with RAM at 2133 MHz?
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty similar to mine except that long phase with the 0C debug code.
> 
> Did you try disabling the Core Performance Boost as suggested by this guy?
> 
> https://linustechtips.com/main/topic/847243-cant-boot-error-0c/


Yeah I have tested all that, Like i said tried it stock settings, with xmp profile on, and with me manually setting up timings on my ram.. But just to be sure (and really no need for the 3800cl14) I just ordered some F4-3600C16Q-32GTZNC to swap to instead.
So steps I will be taking are replacing the power supply because for some reason I feel its the problem, replacing the ram, and today a pcie 4.0 riser cable will be coming in to replace my pcie 3.0.. Granted I have my bios set to Gen3 I still feel I should attempt replacing that.


----------



## Karagra

Ok so... replaced riser cable to the new LinkUp pcie 4.0 cable and picked up a high quality power strip.... computer is rebooting normal again no hang....


----------



## pschorr1123

Karagra said:


> Ok so... replaced riser cable to the new LinkUp pcie 4.0 cable and picked up a high quality power strip.... computer is rebooting normal again no hang....


Interesting, I've people report all sorts of weird issues due to pcie riser cables. I believe they are more common now thanks to more cases supporting vertical mounting of the GPU.


----------



## Karagra

pschorr1123 said:


> Interesting, I've people report all sorts of weird issues due to pcie riser cables. I believe they are more common now thanks to more cases supporting vertical mounting of the GPU.


yeah, also i noticed my vega 64 had coil wine... thought it was the card (this was not using a riser cable) anyways gave my gf my old psu and my vega 64 and she had 0 coil wine which made me also believe my power strip was having issues..


----------



## Marius A

Nicked_Wicked said:


> I certainly hope so, but no a single sign from Gigabyte. The last “stable” BIOS was 5 months ago.


yeah since Matthew left they are dead in the water with bioses ....,might change to msi soon unify looks awesome


----------



## pal

Karagra said:


> Ok so... replaced riser cable to the new LinkUp pcie 4.0 cable and picked up a high quality power strip.... computer is rebooting normal again no hang....


this is true pci e 4.0 riser cable.Damn the price is also "true".


----------



## Karagra

pal said:


> this is true pci e 4.0 riser cable.Damn the price is also "true".


its cheap when trump paid for it. xD


----------



## Zefram0911

Marius A said:


> yeah since Matthew left they are dead in the water with bioses ....,might change to msi soon unify looks awesome


I missed that news.. damn, I got rid of my Asus Crosshair 7 because the bios guy left too. unlucky.


----------



## KedarWolf

Marius A said:


> yeah since Matthew left they are dead in the water with bioses ....,might change to msi soon unify looks awesome


Unify just got the AGESA 1.0.0.5 BIOS yesterday, I watch this thread to learn stuff, but my Unify is awesome.

CCX Overclocking at 4.5/4.25/43.75/43.5GHZ 3950x at 1.258v when running Cinebench. Temps below 70C in Cinebench on an EKWB AIO with an AMD Foundation block The below on RAM at decent voltages.


----------



## ManniX-ITA

KedarWolf said:


> Unify just got the AGESA 1.0.0.5 BIOS yesterday, I watch this thread to learn stuff, but my Unify is awesome.
> 
> CCX Overclocking at 4.5/4.25/43.75/43.5GHZ 3950x at 1.258v when running Cinebench. Temps below 70C in Cinebench on an EKWB AIO with an AMD Foundation block The below on RAM at decent voltages.


I'm jealous 
The Unify is really shining lately...

You have a typo in the signature: "*Miotherboard* MSI X570 Prestige Creative" 

May I ask why 2T without GDM, doesn't work with these timings?
Did you try the opposite? It should be much better in theory.


----------



## RTP_Overclock

Now that I have had my new build running for a bit I am looking to enable quick boot in the BIOS is it just a matter of enabling the 1 setting or are there other things to consider like I should have installed windows in a different way for secure boot or something?


----------



## KedarWolf

ManniX-ITA said:


> I'm jealous
> The Unify is really shining lately...
> 
> You have a typo in the signature: "*Miotherboard* MSI X570 Prestige Creative"
> 
> May I ask why 2T without GDM, doesn't work with these timings?
> Did you try the opposite? It should be much better in theory.


GDM works with 1T but GDM rounds all your timings to an even number essentially so 1T is pretty much 2T and the 13 27 etc. is 14 28, why I run with it disabled. 

Get better bandwidth and latency in Sissoft Sandra without GDM. :h34r-smi

Below is what I settled on.

tCWL at 16 though in BIOS.

RAM at 1.45v, VDDP at .900, VDDGs at .950, VOC at 1.128v.

If I put VOC any lower, PC reboots when running Sisoft Sandra.


----------



## RaXelliX

KedarWolf said:


> GDM works with 1T but GDM rounds all your timings to an even number essentially so 1T is pretty much 2T and the 13 27 etc. is 14 28, why I run with it disabled.
> 
> Get better bandwidth and latency in Sissoft Sandra without GDM. :h34r-smi
> 
> Below is what I settled on.
> 
> tCWL at 16 though in BIOS.
> 
> RAM at 1.45v, VDDP at .900, VDDGs at .950, VOC at 1.128v.
> 
> If I put VOC any lower, PC reboots when running Sisoft Sandra.


GDM adds stability in my case. That's the reason for the setting. And no i don't think it changes the command rate. If tou set it to 1T it will stay there regardless of GDM setting. It effects primary timings only.
For example using my Hynix JJR 4x8GB (Kingston Predator RGB 3200Mhz XMP) sticks on X570 Aorus Master the best i can get stable without GDM is 18-20-20-36. But with GDM enabled i can get 16-20-20-36 even tho it increases the latency a bit from 67ns to 68ns.


----------



## Mullcom

RaXelliX said:


> GDM adds stability in my case. That's the reason for the setting. And no i don't think it changes the command rate. If tou set it to 1T it will stay there regardless of GDM setting. It effects primary timings only.
> 
> For example using my Hynix JJR 4x8GB (Kingston Predator RGB 3200Mhz XMP) sticks on X570 Aorus Master the best i can get stable without GDM is 18-20-20-36. But with GDM enabled i can get 16-20-20-36 even tho it increases the latency a bit from 67ns to 68ns.


Is lower better?


Skickat från min SM-G973F via Tapatalk


----------



## RaXelliX

When it comes to memory timings then yes lower is better.


----------



## Mullcom

RaXelliX said:


> When it comes to memory timings then yes lower is better.


Great. I maybe test some settings. I want better speed on my memory. 

Skickat från min SM-G973F via Tapatalk


----------



## ManniX-ITA

RaXelliX said:


> GDM adds stability in my case. That's the reason for the setting. And no i don't think it changes the command rate. If tou set it to 1T it will stay there regardless of GDM setting. It effects primary timings only.
> For example using my Hynix JJR 4x8GB (Kingston Predator RGB 3200Mhz XMP) sticks on X570 Aorus Master the best i can get stable without GDM is 18-20-20-36. But with GDM enabled i can get 16-20-20-36 even tho it increases the latency a bit from 67ns to 68ns.


GDM it's a command rate feature; it's more or less a CR 1.5T.
It should affect only tCL and tCWL by forcing even numbers.

Usually you get better results, due to improved overall timings, by enabling it. Like in your case.
It's interesting that sometimes CR 2T without GDM can be faster.
With my RAM there's no way to go up in clock and low in timings without it.

_Geardown mode (GDM) is automatically enabled above 2666MHz, which forces even tCL, even tCWL and CR 1T. If you want to run odd tCL, disable GDM. If you're unstable try running CR 2T, but that may negate the performance gain from dropping tCL.

For example, if you try to run 3000 CL15 with GDM enabled, CL will be rounded up to 16.
In terms of performance: GDM disabled CR 1T > GDM enabled CR 1T > GDM disabled CR 2T._

https://github.com/integralfx/MemTestHelper/blob/master/DDR4 OC Guide.md


----------



## snipernote

VeauX said:


> So, well after fiddling around a bit (not much tbh) I first just disabled PBO from AMS CBS. No change whatsoever with PBO enabled with out without limits.... max multiplier 41.8. similar scores.... Cinebench15 at 188 / 1496 .... That thing is plain broken (F12F bios for the Aorus Elite).
> 
> 
> 
> I then disabled PBO too in the AMD Overclocking section and .... scores improved a bit... single speed multi reached 42X (I know this is symbolic but whatever) ... Cinebench15 Scores now at 192/1521 ... marginally higher but still the highest I ever got...
> 
> 
> 
> Will try undervolting...
> 
> 
> 
> Can't wait for the next agesa... or maybe go back to the previous.


If you did not know already to make pbo work you reset the bios ... Restart then go back ... Make all pbo settings with value 0 (yes a zero only) this will make the mb use default values and reboot then go back again and change them ... You will notice the difference

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## rastaviper

snipernote said:


> If you did not know already to make pbo work you reset the bios ... Restart then go back ... Make all pbo settings with value 0 (yes a zero only) this will make the mb use default values and reboot then go back again and change them ... You will notice the difference
> 
> Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


The difference will come if he goes all core all the way. No other way to improve scores.









Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


----------



## KedarWolf

rastaviper said:


> The difference will come if he goes all core all the way. No other way to improve scores.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


This is with CCX overclocking on my Unify.


----------



## Mullcom

KedarWolf said:


> This is with CCX overclocking on my Unify.


Why not show how much more in score from original ?? Underneath is not same CPU.

Skickat från min SM-G973F via Tapatalk


----------



## EpiDx

Anyone can help me out with OCing my ram(I am noob to ram ocing). I have Aorus Elite board w/ a 3900x and 2x8gb of GSKILL Flare-X 3200 CL14(F4-3200C14-8GFX). I cannot get them to OC at all, only thing working is XMP profile. I have used all option on dram calculator with manual settings, and also with import from thaiphon burner, nothing works. I spent a good chunk on these sticks when I could have gotten 32gb of cl16 for same price basically. I would love to actually have them OC to make them worth what I paid for them. Anyone using this ram and can share working pictures for the settings they are using to get what they achieved? Thanks!


----------



## meridius

Hi all, got my fan extension cables and sorted out the right plugs,

the thing is i noticed sys_fan2 is set to system 1 which is 34c and sys_fan4 is set to system 2 which is 37c, I am not to sure what the differences are between system 1 and 2 ? do i ned to set both fans to system 1 or 2 

also if i disable hot plug for the SATA drives would that effect any performance or is it just so you can remove it using the safely remove hardware eject media option


I have the latest amd plower plan set to performance and i did a test in aida64 with a stress test and i am getting
4,010mhz and cpu power is 110.895w 81C

why am i not getting 4.6 ? even on a single core

thanks


----------



## Karagra

EpiDx said:


> Anyone can help me out with OCing my ram(I am noob to ram ocing). I have Aorus Elite board w/ a 3900x and 2x8gb of GSKILL Flare-X 3200 CL14(F4-3200C14-8GFX). I cannot get them to OC at all, only thing working is XMP profile. I have used all option on dram calculator with manual settings, and also with import from thaiphon burner, nothing works. I spent a good chunk on these sticks when I could have gotten 32gb of cl16 for same price basically. I would love to actually have them OC to make them worth what I paid for them. Anyone using this ram and can share working pictures for the settings they are using to get what they achieved? Thanks!


Is it not correctly loading to XMP Profile 3200mhz cl14? What are you trying to overclock them to? If you are going for 3600mhz Did you put your soc voltage to around 1.125v and Dram voltage to 1.4 - 1.45v when overclocking? Fun little thing I noticed yesterday my 3800mhz cl14 1.5v 16gb sticks give me lower fps in Apex legends then my (4) 3600mhz cl16 1.35v 32gb sticks.. legit blew my mind tested 6 times going to the same exact spot in the training area.


----------



## pschorr1123

EpiDx said:


> Anyone can help me out with OCing my ram(I am noob to ram ocing). I have Aorus Elite board w/ a 3900x and 2x8gb of GSKILL Flare-X 3200 CL14(F4-3200C14-8GFX). I cannot get them to OC at all, only thing working is XMP profile. I have used all option on dram calculator with manual settings, and also with import from thaiphon burner, nothing works. I spent a good chunk on these sticks when I could have gotten 32gb of cl16 for same price basically. I would love to actually have them OC to make them worth what I paid for them. Anyone using this ram and can share working pictures for the settings they are using to get what they achieved? Thanks!


I have the slightly lower binned B-dies kit in a Ripjaws V 3600 16,16,16,16, 36 XMP profile.

Your kit is a higher bin and should achieve this with ease. Try this as your starting point. Keep in mind only small % of Ryzen 3000 can do 3800 MTS/ 1900 IF but all can do 3600 MTS / 1800 IF

Formula for figuring faster kit. 2000/ MTS * cl example 3200 14 14 1414 = 2000/3200 = .625 * 14 = 8.75ns (lower number is better)
3600 16 16 16 16= 2000/3600 = .555 * 16 = 8.88ns
3600 15 15 15 15= 2000/3600 = .555 * 15 = 8.33ns so this B-die kit of the 3 is the best bin

Just to rule out simple things please be sure you are using slots A2 and B2 (2nd and 4th slots going left to right starting at CPU) as your MB has a daisy chain memory topology and will not run properly if using wrong slots for 2 sticks of RAM

Since your kit is slightly better bin than mine you may not need as much ddr voltage as shown in pic


----------



## Mullcom

Karagra said:


> Is it not correctly loading to XMP Profile 3200mhz cl14? What are you trying to overclock them to? If you are going for 3600mhz Did you put your soc voltage to around 1.125v and Dram voltage to 1.4 - 1.45v when overclocking? Fun little thing I noticed yesterday my 3800mhz cl14 1.5v 16gb sticks give me lower fps in Apex legends then my (4) 3600mhz cl16 1.35v 32gb sticks.. legit blew my mind tested 6 times going to the same exact spot in the training area.


Check so bord dont down clock memory. When I try a bit of clocking I found out mob downgrade my memory speed. But I am not an expert on this things.


Skickat från min SM-G973F via Tapatalk


----------



## RaXelliX

No need to guess latency: http://looncraz.net/Zen2Calc.html


----------



## Mullcom

So i have this memmory in my system

Corsair 32GB (2x16GB) DDR4 3200MHz CL16

wonder if i can make them fly =D
https://photos.app.goo.gl/nVBefDUznMvB42QL6


----------



## Mullcom

https://www.techpowerup.com/download/ryzen-dram-calculator/

Neet program


----------



## Mullcom

what are i em doing wrong?????

xmp noit working and i have sett 16-16-16 in bios but booting up wing 22-21-21



any help to guide me in bios.









https://photos.app.goo.gl/x3Vd2aLK1uUaxez37
https://photos.app.goo.gl/F7rXJsTBDvRpf1x5A


----------



## Karagra

Mullcom said:


> what are i em doing wrong?????
> 
> xmp noit working and i have sett 16-16-16 in bios but booting up wing 22-21-21
> 
> 
> 
> any help to guide me in bios.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://photos.app.goo.gl/x3Vd2aLK1uUaxez37
> https://photos.app.goo.gl/F7rXJsTBDvRpf1x5A


send us a picture of xmp profile on in the bios


----------



## Mullcom

Karagra said:


> send us a picture of xmp profile on in the bios


I got it fixed with AMD master.
Now I start to get better results then before.

To get on the xmp settings to work I was needing to bump memory to 1.4 manually . Xmp setting is 1.35v

https://uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20200502/cbd0e3031969dee6080f36c295bb7f9c.jpg

https://uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20200502/25195c5ff36c79b5814531fcf9667ac7.jpg

Skickat från min SM-G973F via Tapatalk


----------



## ManniX-ITA

meridius said:


> Hi all, got my fan extension cables and sorted out the right plugs,
> 
> the thing is i noticed sys_fan2 is set to system 1 which is 34c and sys_fan4 is set to system 2 which is 37c, I am not to sure what the differences are between system 1 and 2 ? do i ned to set both fans to system 1 or 2
> 
> also if i disable hot plug for the SATA drives would that effect any performance or is it just so you can remove it using the safely remove hardware eject media option
> 
> 
> I have the latest amd plower plan set to performance and i did a test in aida64 with a stress test and i am getting
> 4,010mhz and cpu power is 110.895w 81C
> 
> why am i not getting 4.6 ? even on a single core
> 
> thanks


This is the sensors location:










It's your preference where to set them, System 2 is usually better cause it's near the Chipset where it gets warmer with load.
But you can set whatever you want, even controlled by the Chipset or CPU temperature sensor.

The SATA Hot-Plug option is just for the quick removal.

You can't see the boost clock with AIDA.
Keep HWInfo sensors open and run Cinebench 20 single thread, then look at the max CPU frequency/multiplier.


----------



## Mullcom

Have done som diging and found a forum that they have problem with EMP from CMW32GX4M2C3200C16 memory... I did have some problem to before i go in to manual settings.
i cant yeast enable EMP. Computer not starting if i do it.

yesterday i get as lowest timing 15-16-16-16

So if you have crusire Memmory of this and ITX pro mob you can check this forum post.
https://forum.corsair.com/forums/showthread.php?p=1023495


I wonder one thing that confuse me a bit. 
Why is there two places in bios that you can change same settings for memory ? Which should i use?


----------



## pschorr1123

meridius said:


> Hi all, got my fan extension cables and sorted out the right plugs,
> 
> the thing is i noticed sys_fan2 is set to system 1 which is 34c and sys_fan4 is set to system 2 which is 37c, I am not to sure what the differences are between system 1 and 2 ? do i ned to set both fans to system 1 or 2
> 
> also if i disable hot plug for the SATA drives would that effect any performance or is it just so you can remove it using the safely remove hardware eject media option
> 
> 
> I have the latest amd plower plan set to performance and i did a test in aida64 with a stress test and i am getting
> 4,010mhz and cpu power is 110.895w 81C
> 
> why am i not getting 4.6 ? even on a single core
> 
> thanks



The sata hot plug option simply allows you to remove sata drive via "eject media" nothing more or less. Certainly no performance deltas

As you know 4.6 is for 1/1000th of a second on 1 core. Maybe a bit more if you have really good cooling and low ambient temp in room. Some bios versions have better booting than others. For my 3700X bios that had AGESA 1.0.0.3abba had best single core boosting (6 of 8 cores not simultaneously) and my 1.46 volts while idle at desktop issue was also resolved.

For me I have noticed best performance with everything set to auto except for RAM so PBO would be disabled by default. Your milage may vary and may need to mess with PBO to get best results. Note that any bios with AGESA 1.0.0.4 or later has a bug where you will get negative scaling (worse performance) unless you set EDC to 0 (might want to google to verify EDC and not 1 of the other 2 values as I'm a bit dyslexic,  )

However, instead of focusing too much on core clocks I prefer to test performance via CB15 or 20 for Single core. So my 3700X gets 203 max even on best bios so I still have same performance than when I was only seeing 4.3ish SC. But IMO i feel your CB15 or 20 SC score should fall in line with other 3900X owners 206-210. If you are getting 192 then you will know something is off


----------



## Mullcom

weee. Dame now i get respons in windows. really notis ....

https://photos.app.goo.gl/VYaX6YwKzirtB5fE6

Best score at the time.


----------



## meridius

pschorr1123 said:


> The sata hot plug option simply allows you to remove sata drive via "eject media" nothing more or less. Certainly no performance deltas
> 
> As you know 4.6 is for 1/1000th of a second on 1 core. Maybe a bit more if you have really good cooling and low ambient temp in room. Some bios versions have better booting than others. For my 3700X bios that had AGESA 1.0.0.3abba had best single core boosting (6 of 8 cores not simultaneously) and my 1.46 volts while idle at desktop issue was also resolved.
> 
> For me I have noticed best performance with everything set to auto except for RAM so PBO would be disabled by default. Your milage may vary and may need to mess with PBO to get best results. Note that any bios with AGESA 1.0.0.4 or later has a bug where you will get negative scaling (worse performance) unless you set EDC to 0 (might want to google to verify EDC and not 1 of the other 2 values as I'm a bit dyslexic,  )
> 
> However, instead of focusing too much on core clocks I prefer to test performance via CB15 or 20 for Single core. So my 3700X gets 203 max even on best bios so I still have same performance than when I was only seeing 4.3ish SC. But IMO i feel your CB15 or 20 SC score should fall in line with other 3900X owners 206-210. If you are getting 192 then you will know something is off


HI there, i have bios F11 so i am not to sure which version of AGESA it uses

my cinebench mulit core is 7137 pts @4.039mhz
my cinebench single core is 518 pts @4.400mhz give or take 100mhz


I have herd that using AMD Ryzen Balanced is better than using High performace ? is this true as i have mine set to high performance as somthing to hoe it works.

tjhanks


----------



## meridius

ManniX-ITA said:


> This is the sensors location:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's your preference where to set them, System 2 is usually better cause it's near the Chipset where it gets warmer with load.
> But you can set whatever you want, even controlled by the Chipset or CPU temperature sensor.
> 
> The SATA Hot-Plug option is just for the quick removal.
> 
> You can't see the boost clock with AIDA.
> Keep HWInfo sensors open and run Cinebench 20 single thread, then look at the max CPU frequency/multiplier.


thanks, i noticed that you can select system 1 for the sys_fan2 but sys_fan 4 can select system 1 or 2. I noticed my system 2 gets hotter by about 4c as its where the PCH fan is. i decided to leave it alone and just made a fan curve for both fans. 

The noctua 140mm fan has a problem at certain speeds as well becasue it makes a humb vibration type sound, I have had 3 of these and they all do it whihc i am supprised as the fnas i got with the HS are the smae size but dont do it so i am not to sure if there made diffeent as they can go faster by about 300rpm. 

so the 140mm noctua fan humbs about 694rpm to 700rpm & 837rpm to 894rpm & 940rpm to 980rpm , so i keep away from that and have the fan at 800rpm from 0c to 42c then it ramps up but the system never gets to that temp anyway and the fans usd to start at 650rpm when the system booted but startedt to ramp up to the 880rpm mark at the most but at that speed they have a humb so i needed to stop the fans getting to that so it was either 800rpm all the time or 1000rpm alll the time to miss out the silly speed humb problems

the 120mm does not do it and the HS fans that came with it does not do it, jsut the 140mm versions whihc i find very strange.



I placed a 120mm case fan at the front of the case and it made the chipset drop by about 5c which i as supprised at and the system 2 temp went down about 4c as well, its been noted that a front case fan in a nzxt 510i is a waste of time but i think it could help out the PCH fan and gfx card a littile so i might buy another nocuta fan to place there as i had a old fan lying around to test it with.


----------



## KedarWolf

meridius said:


> HI there, i have bios F11 so i am not to sure which version of AGESA it uses
> 
> my cinebench multi core is 7137 pts @4.039mhz
> my cinebench single core is 518 pts @4.400mhz give or take 100mhz
> 
> 
> I have heard that using AMD Ryzen Balanced is better than using High performance ? is this true as i have mine set to high performance as something to how it works.
> 
> tjhanks


Here is all the BIOS's and the AGESA they use.

https://www.hardwareluxx.de/communi...fi-bios-agesa-Übersicht-30-04-20.1228903/#5.7

Looks like only MSI up to AGESA 1.0.0.5 though, most on 1.0.0.4b.

I use the Community Power plan, but not the Efficient one, the earlier one based on the High-Performance power plan.

I included the .zip if you want to try it.


----------



## pschorr1123

meridius said:


> HI there, i have bios F11 so i am not to sure which version of AGESA it uses
> 
> my cinebench mulit core is 7137 pts @4.039mhz
> my cinebench single core is 518 pts @4.400mhz give or take 100mhz
> 
> 
> I have herd that using AMD Ryzen Balanced is better than using High performace ? is this true as i have mine set to high performance as somthing to hoe it works.
> 
> tjhanks


Ryzen High performance is better for benchmark scores but at the cost of no power savings (ie 100% 24/7) 
Ryzen Balanced is better for daily use as it saves power and gives good performance when needed like gaming. You will have to do your own testing to see what is best for your particular use case.

However, I have seen a lot of people have really good results with 1usmus universal power plan with the 3900X. So give that a try if you want to get the best benchmarks

518 SC on CB20 with 3900X is pretty much in line with other 3900X users sub 500 would be considered low for 3900X


----------



## ManniX-ITA

Mullcom said:


> Have done som diging and found a forum that they have problem with EMP from CMW32GX4M2C3200C16 memory... I did have some problem to before i go in to manual settings.
> i cant yeast enable EMP. Computer not starting if i do it.
> 
> yesterday i get as lowest timing 15-16-16-16
> 
> So if you have crusire Memmory of this and ITX pro mob you can check this forum post.
> https://forum.corsair.com/forums/showthread.php?p=1023495
> 
> 
> I wonder one thing that confuse me a bit.
> Why is there two places in bios that you can change same settings for memory ? Which should i use?


Just use the settings in the Tweaker menu.


----------



## Mullcom

ManniX-ITA said:


> Just use the settings in the Tweaker menu.


Thx. 

Skickat från min SM-G973F via Tapatalk


----------



## Zefram0911

On the Aorus Master, is it advisable to replace the thermal pad on the chipset fan with a high quality tim? or am I going to run into cooling problems. The fan noise is driving me nuts. What have others been doing besides putting it on a silent curve in the bios? that still isnt enough for me. the rest of my system is a 480mm and 360mm custom loop and virtually silent otherwise. thanks in advance.


----------



## RaXelliX

Zefram0911 said:


> On the Aorus Master, is it advisable to replace the thermal pad on the chipset fan with a high quality tim? or am I going to run into cooling problems. The fan noise is driving me nuts. What have others been doing besides putting it on a silent curve in the bios? that still isnt enough for me. the rest of my system is a 480mm and 360mm custom loop and virtually silent otherwise. thanks in advance.


Yes that's a good idea. Temps should be fine even after the "mod". Infact i completely unplugged the fan but left the heatsink on. Tho i have a ton of airflow in my case. If you are using a custom loop then it's likely you don't have that much airflow over the chipset. My chipset temps never go above 45c. It was hotter before. On the Master it's a bit of a pain to unscrew the chipset heatsink as you first have to unscrew the backplate.


----------



## KedarWolf

Zefram0911 said:


> On the Aorus Master, is it advisable to replace the thermal pad on the chipset fan with a high quality tim? or am I going to run into cooling problems. The fan noise is driving me nuts. What have others been doing besides putting it on a silent curve in the bios? that still isnt enough for me. the rest of my system is a 480mm and 360mm custom loop and virtually silent otherwise. thanks in advance.


I have a custom fan curve in the BIOS on my Unify to turn on when it hits 50C and I've never heard it turn on, even when running Cinebench.


----------



## meridius

Zefram0911 said:


> On the Aorus Master, is it advisable to replace the thermal pad on the chipset fan with a high quality tim? or am I going to run into cooling problems. The fan noise is driving me nuts. What have others been doing besides putting it on a silent curve in the bios? that still isnt enough for me. the rest of my system is a 480mm and 360mm custom loop and virtually silent otherwise. thanks in advance.


what are your tempd ? i have mine set to silent which means the fan does not come on untill it hits 60c. the max i get is 55C but i have been trying out putting a case fan in front or inline with the PCH fan to blow cooler air over the fan and heatsink and my temps drops to about 49c to 51c and i am going to buy a new fan and do just that and run it at 600rpm as that seems to help it out. I have not had the fan come on but i did try it and it ran at 1500rpm and i still found it hard to hear it to be fair.

@ALL, question is what sort of temps can the chipset take as the silent is set to 60c, and what sort of hardware can max out the chipset to get hot.


----------



## ManniX-ITA

Zefram0911 said:


> On the Aorus Master, is it advisable to replace the thermal pad on the chipset fan with a high quality tim? or am I going to run into cooling problems. The fan noise is driving me nuts. What have others been doing besides putting it on a silent curve in the bios? that still isnt enough for me. the rest of my system is a 480mm and 360mm custom loop and virtually silent otherwise. thanks in advance.


Yes, do it if you can.
Gain is from 5c to 15c depends on the airflow and the settings.



meridius said:


> what are your tempd ? i have mine set to silent which means the fan does not come on untill it hits 60c. the max i get is 55C but i have been trying out putting a case fan in front or inline with the PCH fan to blow cooler air over the fan and heatsink and my temps drops to about 49c to 51c and i am going to buy a new fan and do just that and run it at 600rpm as that seems to help it out. I have not had the fan come on but i did try it and it ran at 1500rpm and i still found it hard to hear it to be fair.
> 
> @ALL, question is what sort of temps can the chipset take as the silent is set to 60c, and what sort of hardware can max out the chipset to get hot.


I had random reboots around 70c with an ambient of 30c.
Not with lower ambient temp, I guess it's not the chipset itself but it's overheating something else close on the PCB.


----------



## Zefram0911

my chipset sits around 70-75C, so anything to lower it and reduce the fan spin up would be helpful.


----------



## ManniX-ITA

Zefram0911 said:


> my chipset sits around 70-75C, so anything to lower it and reduce the fan spin up would be helpful.


There are two temperatures reported for the Chipset in HWInfo, you have to look at the lowest.
75c is high for the lowest, even at full load.


----------



## Zefram0911

ManniX-ITA said:


> There are two temperatures reported for the Chipset in HWInfo, you have to look at the lowest.
> 75c is high for the lowest, even at full load.


58c.. fan still runs at 1500rpm even on silent.


----------



## 99belle99

My PCH fan is silent. But I do not tax it. How many NVMe drives have you got? I could understand if you had two PCIe 4.0 drives running, passing massive data then it would get hot but for general use you should not be seeing those high temps.


----------



## meridius

how did you get you chipset at 70C ????? thats hot. I have only one NVME drive in mine PCIe 3.0 and two normal sata ssd


----------



## Zefram0911

99belle99 said:


> My PCH fan is silent. But I do not tax it. How many NVMe drives have you got? I could understand if you had two PCIe 4.0 drives running, passing massive data then it would get hot but for general use you should not be seeing those high temps.



ya, I'm not sure what's going on if that's high. Ambient room temps are pretty low. Might just be the case. I just have a Samsung 970 Evo 2tb stick in there.


----------



## Ricey20

I replaced the chipset pad with kryonaut, the highest it's gotten is 50C.


----------



## pschorr1123

Ricey20 said:


> I replaced the chipset pad with kryonaut, the highest it's gotten is 50C.


I did the same thing and saw a huge difference while my side panel was off. After replacing the side panel the pch is back up to near 60. I have a tempered glass side panel so a case that has an opening for a fan on the side will benefit the most.

The delta between the 2 pch sensors in HWiNFO64 has decreased. Used to be 17-20 now down to 9 degrees delta

60 degrees seems to be the tripping point for the fan to turn on if on Silent. I never have it come on unless gaming then I can't hear over the GPU anyway


----------



## Streetdragon

my chipfan does not run at all, only on bootup for a short time. Than it tops around 45-47°
I have all three NVME in use. Top for boot and the other two with 2TB drives in raid1.
No Repaste on the chipset


----------



## Diablo85

pschorr1123 said:


> I did the same thing and saw a huge difference while my side panel was off. After replacing the side panel the pch is back up to near 60. I have a tempered glass side panel so a case that has an opening for a fan on the side will benefit the most.
> 
> The delta between the 2 pch sensors in HWiNFO64 has decreased. Used to be 17-20 now down to 9 degrees delta


I did the same on an Xtreme. Haven't seen the upper 40's since. Under heavy load, my front case fans blow over the chipset.

edit since it was specified: this is with the side panel on.


----------



## ryouiki

Zefram0911 said:


> 58c.. fan still runs at 1500rpm even on silent.


The X570 reading on mine can go anywhere from 60-75C, the ITE sensor goes from 48-55+. This is very dependent on what my GPU is doing... if is sitting at 72+C on out of box fan profile I the chipset temperatures will be close to their maximum... if I ramp up the GPU fans then they are much lower... chipset/chipset fan is not in a particularly good spot directly underneath the GPU.


----------



## hotripper

Any concerns with having enough contact when replacing pad with paste?


----------



## Joseph Mills

Morning! (in the United States)
Is there a boot voltage setting (RAM) on the x570 Aorus Elite?
I can't, for the life of me, find it in the bios.


----------



## Nighthog

Joseph Mills said:


> Morning! (in the United States)
> Is there a boot voltage setting (RAM) on the x570 Aorus Elite?
> I can't, for the life of me, find it in the bios.


No such setting, the DRAM voltage is the only one. It works properly so need for a separate voltage unlike ASUS motherboards.


----------



## Joseph Mills

Nighthog said:


> No such setting, the DRAM voltage is the only one. It works properly so need for a separate voltage unlike ASUS motherboards.




Thanks!



Next question is about terminology:
Sometimes when I turn my computer on, it will shut itself off, then back on, then boot normally. This usually happens when it's been off over night (doesn't do it every time it's been off for a while). My memory overclock is always stable when it gets back into windows. Is this considered a cold boot issue?


----------



## Nighthog

Joseph Mills said:


> Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> Next question is about terminology:
> Sometimes when I turn my computer on, it will shut itself off, then back on, then boot normally. This usually happens when it's been off over night (doesn't do it every time it's been off for a while). My memory overclock is always stable when it gets back into windows. Is this considered a cold boot issue?


Sounds pretty much like it. Some setting isn't optimal to what it would like it to be and fails training but seems to manage on a second try as it tries other settings. 
Do you have many things on AUTO?


----------



## Joseph Mills

Nighthog said:


> Sounds pretty much like it. Some setting isn't optimal to what it would like it to be and fails training but seems to manage on a second try as it tries other settings.
> Do you have many things on AUTO?



Nope - most everything is set to manual. Setting VDDP and VDDG helped decrease the frequency of the cold boot issue. I tried messing with procODT and RTT, but anything other than what I have it set at made things worse, including making it boot loop altogether.


----------



## Nighthog

Joseph Mills said:


> Nope - most everything is set to manual. Setting VDDP and VDDG helped decrease the frequency of the cold boot issue. I tried messing with procODT and RTT, but anything other than what I have it set at made things worse, including making it boot loop altogether.


Try RZQ values 6-3-1 & 7-3-1 instead of the 7-2-1 you have. I found those to work better overall for myself.


----------



## Joseph Mills

Nighthog said:


> Try RZQ values 6-3-1 & 7-3-1 instead of the 7-2-1 you have. I found those to work better overall for myself.



Thanks @Nighthog! I'll give that a shot.


----------



## Joseph Mills

Nighthog said:


> Try RZQ values 6-3-1 & 7-3-1 instead of the 7-2-1 you have. I found those to work better overall for myself.





When I went to reboot my system to change the settings, it immediately went into a boot-loop (before changing anything). Added the 7-3-1 settings, and it boot-loop'ed again. The thing that seemed to stabilize it was the DRAM Termination values (VTT I think). I increased it by one click (.722v if I remember correctly), and it booted normally. :jealoussm


----------



## Nighthog

Joseph Mills said:


> When I went to reboot my system to change the settings, it immediately went into a boot-loop (before changing anything). Added the 7-3-1 settings, and it boot-loop'ed again. The thing that seemed to stabilize it was the DRAM Termination values (VTT I think). I increased it by one click, and it booted normally. :jealoussm


These are often quite memory specific settings, just a suggestion, if it doesn't work it isn't the world but you might want to play around with them to see if you find something that works better.
Every motherboard I've had liked them different even with the same exact memory kit. (tried 3 different boards all wanted different settings)

But 7-3-1 seems like a Gigabyte specific usually works alright in most cases.


----------



## ManniX-ITA

hotripper said:


> Any concerns with having enough contact when replacing pad with paste?


I removed the heatsink again to check the spread and it was looking fine.
No concerns for me.



Joseph Mills said:


> Nope - most everything is set to manual. Setting VDDP and VDDG helped decrease the frequency of the cold boot issue. I tried messing with procODT and RTT, but anything other than what I have it set at made things worse, including making it boot loop altogether.


I don't think it's the cold boot issue.
To my knowledge that's when you also get your profile wiped out and/or switch to the backup BIOS.

Seems only a memory training issue.
Your settings are not optimal.
I had this mostly messing with VDDP/VDDG and bus settings.
Sticking with VDDP/VDDG at 900/950 so far as always yielded the best reliability.

The Rtt values are very specific to the memory IC die and the number of DIMM slots populated.
You should check with Taiphoon and either use thee DRAM Calculator values or those suggested by other users with the same IC.
Looking at what you have set now could be a Samsung b-die or something else very fast since your Trfc is 288.

But the settings that has been most problematic for me for memory training are CAD Bus and ProcODT.
You are using very aggressive settings.
For the CAD Bus I suggest to try the DRAM Calculator settings; all 24 is more on the safe side.

ProcODT I've found the settings suggested by the Calculator are way too aggressive.
This is probably because the Bus settings involving resistance are highly depending on the mainboard layout.
My advice is to raise it from 40 to 53.3; never had anymore weird training issues even with tight timings.


----------



## Illined

Has anyone else had any total freeze ups? I've had five or six, spread out over the last two/three weeks. They always occur after Windows has booted to the desktop and during the time several programs are starting up at the same time. Only solution is to do a hard reset. Apart from that (and two random reboots a few weeks back) I'm not having any issues.


----------



## endy0430

do you need to connect both ATX 12V1 8 pin on top of the X570 Master or is one ok?


----------



## KedarWolf

endy0430 said:


> do you need to connect both ATX 12V1 8 pin on top of the X570 Master or is one ok?


One is okay but you have better 12v stability etc. with two peeps find.


----------



## Jeffreybt

So after reading about you guys changing your chipset thermal pads I replaced it with some MX-4

my temps went from 55-60 to 33-35

the original pad was like cement and took a while to chip off, I thought i was going to break the chip doing it.


----------



## St0RM53

Does anyone knows which USB ports are the ones coming straight from a Ryzen 3000 CPU's on X570 Aorus Master?


I remember i've seen a diagram showing which lanes go where on here but i can't find it. I don't think it had the USB ports on it though


edit: Nevermind, found it, they are: 4*Rear USB3.1 *2, USB3.0 *2


----------



## meridius

endy0430 said:


> do you need to connect both ATX 12V1 8 pin on top of the X570 Master or is one ok?


I connteced both as my motherboard and psu had the cables for both so why not use it, and who knows it might even make the system more stable without you knowing it. I think the 2nd one is more for overclocking but i dont do that and still connected the 2nd cable.


----------



## Mullcom

Jeffreybt said:


> So after reading about you guys changing your chipset thermal pads I replaced it with some MX-4
> 
> 
> 
> my temps went from 55-60 to 33-35
> 
> 
> 
> the original pad was like cement and took a while to chip off, I thought i was going to break the chip doing it.


Termapad om what? Memory or chipset?

Skickat från min SM-G973F via Tapatalk


----------



## rastaviper

ManniX-ITA said:


> I removed the heatsink again to check the spread and it was looking fine.
> 
> No concerns for me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think it's the cold boot issue.
> 
> To my knowledge that's when you also get your profile wiped out and/or switch to the backup BIOS.
> 
> 
> 
> Seems only a memory training issue.
> 
> Your settings are not optimal.
> 
> I had this mostly messing with VDDP/VDDG and bus settings.
> 
> Sticking with VDDP/VDDG at 900/950 so far as always yielded the best reliability.
> 
> 
> 
> The Rtt values are very specific to the memory IC die and the number of DIMM slots populated.
> 
> You should check with Taiphoon and either use thee DRAM Calculator values or those suggested by other users with the same IC.
> 
> Looking at what you have set now could be a Samsung b-die or something else very fast since your Trfc is 288.
> 
> 
> 
> But the settings that has been most problematic for me for memory training are CAD Bus and ProcODT.
> 
> You are using very aggressive settings.
> 
> For the CAD Bus I suggest to try the DRAM Calculator settings; all 24 is more on the safe side.
> 
> 
> 
> ProcODT I've found the settings suggested by the Calculator are way too aggressive.
> 
> This is probably because the Bus settings involving resistance are highly depending on the mainboard layout.
> 
> My advice is to raise it from 40 to 53.3; never had anymore weird training issues even with tight timings.


If I am not mistaken, he has the Elite version so no backup bios.

Also personally, I am avoiding any manual settings for CAD, ProcODT as it makes my Elite not able to boot.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


----------



## ManniX-ITA

rastaviper said:


> If I am not mistaken, he has the Elite version so no backup bios.
> 
> Also personally, I am avoiding any manual settings for CAD, ProcODT as it makes my Elite not able to boot.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


The really annoying part of the cold boot bug I've seen others complaining was the profile settings reset.
If there's no reset I guess it's just a memory training issue.

Yes it's very tricky to play with ProcODT and CAD bus settings; that's why I suggest something safe.
Didn't see any performance uplift by itself, it's probably only useful if you are doing something extreme with timings.
Last time I played with it I thought the board was dead.
I couldn't boot it for 10-15 minutes. Not even switching to the backup BIOS.

It's not the first one reporting memory training issues at boot with ProcODT at 40, same I had.
I think 53.3 it's a sweet spot value for this board.


----------



## ManniX-ITA

Jeffreybt said:


> So after reading about you guys changing your chipset thermal pads I replaced it with some MX-4
> 
> my temps went from 55-60 to 33-35
> 
> the original pad was like cement and took a while to chip off, I thought i was going to break the chip doing it.


That's quite a lot... I only got 5-10c better.
Makes me wonder why for someone gets so much better and others not.
What's your board model and running IF speed?

Yep mine too was a little stick stone, had to scrub 10 minutes to get it off. Really disappointing.


----------



## dansi

With regards to Zen3 bios limitations, only Gigabyte's lineup of X570 are using 128Mb rom chip, are you all pissed off with them? 
Cant imagine someone will be happy to see their Aorus Xtreme facing bios issue with Zen3?.


----------



## RaXelliX

dansi said:


> With regards to Zen3 bios limitations, only Gigabyte's lineup of X570 are using 128Mb rom chip, are you all pissed off with them?
> Cant imagine someone will be happy to see their Aorus Xtreme facing bios issue with Zen3?.


It's a non-issue. You bring up Aorus Xtreme but also conveniently forget to mention that both the Xtreme and Master have one of their BIOS chips socketed. Meaning a user can swap it out for a bigger one (or more preferred) Gigabyte can issue a new and bigger chip if the user requests it. And no. Most others are using 128Mb (16MB) chips too. Only a few like ASUS on their Crosshair models and MSI's MAX series are using 256Mb (32MB) chips.


----------



## ManniX-ITA

RaXelliX said:


> It's a non-issue. You bring up Aorus Xtreme but also conveniently forget to mention that both the Xtreme and Master have one of their BIOS chips socketed. Meaning a user can swap it out for a bigger one (or more preferred) Gigabyte can issue a new and bigger chip if the user requests it. And no. Most others are using 128Mb (16MB) chips too. Only a few like ASUS on their Crosshair models and MSI's MAX series are using 256Mb (32MB) chips.


Hope it's not going to be an issue...
I do expect Gigabyte and others to release BIOS updates removing Zen1 support to accomodate both Zen2 and Zen3 in a 128Mbit flash.

Certainly easier than swapping out one and it wouldn't break the dual BIOS feature. 
Which is a must for this mainboard considering how many times it gets stuck.


----------



## pschorr1123

Illined said:


> Has anyone else had any total freeze ups? I've had five or six, spread out over the last two/three weeks. They always occur after Windows has booted to the desktop and during the time several programs are starting up at the same time. Only solution is to do a hard reset. Apart from that (and two random reboots a few weeks back) I'm not having any issues.


I would ensure RAM is 100% stable if I were you. Reset to safe defaults in bios to see if behavior still persists. If no improvement test 1 stick at a time to rule out defective RAM stick.

Also please ensure you are using slots A2 and B2 for 2 sticks (2nd and 4th going left to right starting at CPU) Since these MBs have a daisy chain memory topology they are real picky about which slots get populated 1st.


----------



## L.Thorne

dansi said:


> With regards to Zen3 bios limitations, only Gigabyte's lineup of X570 are using 128Mb rom chip, are you all pissed off with them?
> Cant imagine someone will be happy to see their Aorus Xtreme facing bios issue with Zen3?.


Why would or should I be pissed of with it? Care to explain? What do you know that the others don't?


----------



## Jeffreybt

ManniX-ITA said:


> That's quite a lot... I only got 5-10c better.
> Makes me wonder why for someone gets so much better and others not.
> What's your board model and running IF speed?
> 
> Yep mine too was a little stick stone, had to scrub 10 minutes to get it off. Really disappointing.


Master Rev 1.0 @ 3800 (1900)

I never had any issues even when it was running "hot" I just decided to do it out of boredom after reading some posts on here.

also when I was chipping off the old stuff it looked very uneven one side/top seemed to be higher, maybe the heat sink was not tightened evenly at the factory


----------



## ManniX-ITA

RaXelliX said:


> It's a non-issue. You bring up Aorus Xtreme but also conveniently forget to mention that both the Xtreme and Master have one of their BIOS chips socketed. Meaning a user can swap it out for a bigger one (or more preferred) Gigabyte can issue a new and bigger chip if the user requests it. And no. Most others are using 128Mb (16MB) chips too. Only a few like ASUS on their Crosshair models and MSI's MAX series are using 256Mb (32MB) chips.





L.Thorne said:


> Why would or should I be pissed of with it? Care to explain? What do you know that the others don't?


If the BIOS size it's only 128Mbit the Zen3 support is problematic, it doesn't fit in.
Hopefully cutting Zen1 support should be enough.
Motherboards with 256Mbit doesn't have this issue.

@RaXelliX I've actually spent some minutes to check and you are wrong. All ASRock and ASUS x570 boards, even the crappiest, they have 256Mbit.
Only Gigabyte and MSI are using 128Mbit.


----------



## Mullcom

ManniX-ITA said:


> If the BIOS size it's only 128Mbit the Zen3 support is problematic, it doesn't fit in.
> 
> Hopefully cutting Zen1 support should be enough.
> 
> Motherboards with 256Mbit doesn't have this issue.
> 
> 
> 
> @RaXelliX I've actually spent some minutes to check and you are wrong. All ASRock and ASUS x570 boards, even the crappiest, they have 256Mbit.
> 
> Only Gigabyte and MSI are using 128Mbit.


I think it's only gigabyte left in the lower lvl of size.. this explains all information on all functions in bios. 

Skickat från min SM-G973F via Tapatalk


----------



## RaXelliX

ManniX-ITA said:


> If the BIOS size it's only 128Mbit the Zen3 support is problematic, it doesn't fit in.
> Hopefully cutting Zen1 support should be enough.
> Motherboards with 256Mbit doesn't have this issue.
> 
> @RaXelliX I've actually spent some minutes to check and you are wrong. All ASRock and ASUS x570 boards, even the crappiest, they have 256Mbit.
> Only Gigabyte and MSI are using 128Mbit.


It also depens of the BIOS siize. Gigabyte's BIOSes have been around ~10MB or so (based on X570) so they still have about 5-6MB left for Zen3 if they need to add support. MSI on the other hand was already at 16-17MB before and that's why they need the MAX versions. Im guessing the BIOS filesize depends on BIOS UI and other elements. Problably fancy graphics and animations=bigger size.


----------



## khaledmohi

dansi said:


> With regards to Zen3 bios limitations, only Gigabyte's lineup of X570 are using 128Mb rom chip, are you all pissed off with them?
> Cant imagine someone will be happy to see their Aorus Xtreme facing bios issue with Zen3?.


Hope it's not going to be an issue...


----------



## Jeffreybt

they could save a bunch of space by dropping all the bios graphics, I prefer the old style Legacy BIOS UI anyway.

but then again i went straight from legacy bios to Gigabyte horribly slow UEFI interface. (i have the laggy ui bug that will have been around for almost a year now)


----------



## RaXelliX

ManniX-ITA said:


> but then again i went straight from legacy bios to Gigabyte horribly slow UEFI interface. (i have the laggy ui bug that will have been around for almost a year now)


Enable CSM in BIOS (boot section). I noticed that when i disable CSM and reboot the BIOS UI becomes very laggy even when using just a keyboard (mouse is laggy regardless). Im using the X570 Aorus Master.


----------



## Jeffreybt

RaXelliX said:


> Enable CSM in BIOS (boot section). I noticed that when i disable CSM and reboot the BIOS UI becomes very laggy even when using just a keyboard (mouse is laggy regardless). Im using the X570 Aorus Master.


yea, but I cant boot when I do that.
for a few of the beta bios they had implemented a workaround where you could use a low res in the bios but the lag would go away, but they stopped doing that around 12b

sadly since we lost gigabyte Matthew bios updates seem to have come to a hault and im worried about bios updates being far and few.


----------



## Mullcom

Jeffreybt said:


> yea, but I cant boot when I do that.
> 
> for a few of the beta bios they had implemented a workaround where you could use a low res in the bios but the lag would go away, but they stopped doing that around 12b
> 
> 
> 
> sadly since we lost gigabyte Matthew bios updates seem to have come to a hault and im worried about bios updates being far and few.


Hi. I wondered who I can't sett timing for my memory to 15-16-16-16 ?

Bios say it sett but when I boot up windows. It saying 16-16-16-16.



Skickat från min SM-G973F via Tapatalk


----------



## Nighthog

Mullcom said:


> Hi. I wondered who I can't sett timing for my memory to 15-16-16-16 ?
> 
> Bios say it sett but when I boot up windows. It saying 16-16-16-16.
> 
> 
> 
> Skickat från min SM-G973F via Tapatalk


GearDownMode->Enabled
Makes getting ram stable so much easier, but also means tCL odd timings not allowed, It will set the next even timing instead. 15=16, 13=14 & 17=18 etc. tCWL will be auto matched to tCL as well. 

If you want to use ODD tCL numbers you need to use GearDownMode->Disabled. But it's *hard mode*. It's difficult to get working without issues. Only for hardcore users. Unless you by chance set everything right on first try.


----------



## Mullcom

Nighthog said:


> GearDownMode->Enabled
> 
> Makes getting ram stable so much easier, but also means tCL odd timings not allowed, It will set the next even timing instead. 15=16, 13=14 & 17=18 etc. tCWL will be auto matched to tCL as well.
> 
> 
> 
> If you want to use ODD tCL numbers you need to use GearDownMode->Disabled. But it's *hard mode*. It's difficult to get working without issues. Only for hardcore users. Unless you by chance set everything right on first try.


Thx. I test different settings. I have it stable on 16-16-16-16

But when I lower the second and third more I get boot loop. So I have start to clock fabrick and get up to 1800 so now I am testing clock memory and so far 1633mhz


Memory did not make it more then 1633 
Try to higher volt to 1.45 but make no difference. So I go for 14-16-16-16 see if it make any difference.



I am not going to touch GDM. 

Skickat från min SM-G973F via Tapatalk


----------



## RaXelliX

Jeffreybt said:


> yea, but I cant boot when I do that.
> for a few of the beta bios they had implemented a workaround where you could use a low res in the bios but the lag would go away, but they stopped doing that around 12b
> 
> sadly since we lost gigabyte Matthew bios updates seem to have come to a hault and im worried about bios updates being far and few.





RaXelliX said:


> Enable CSM in BIOS (boot section). I noticed that when i disable CSM and reboot the BIOS UI becomes very laggy even when using just a keyboard (mouse is laggy regardless). Im using the X570 Aorus Master.


Why can't you boot if you enable CSM? 

That makes no sense. Even on a fully UEFI capable syustem there should be no reason why CSM enabled should prevent you from booting to Windows. I assume we are talking about a Windows install here?
And even if for some reason it's a very old non-UEFI windows install i don't see how enabling CSM would prevent it from booting. Infact disabling CSM would prevent such install from booting since it needs the Compatibility Support Module enabled.

I have Windows 10 installed (64bit UEFI) and i can boot regardless if i have CSM disabled or enabled. There's even no difference in boot times because on a UEFI install the system uses UEFI even if CSM is enabled thus not affecting boot times.


----------



## ManniX-ITA

RaXelliX said:


> Why can't you boot if you enable CSM?
> 
> That makes no sense. Even on a fully UEFI capable syustem there should be no reason why CSM enabled should prevent you from booting to Windows. I assume we are talking about a Windows install here?
> And even if for some reason it's a very old non-UEFI windows install i don't see how enabling CSM would prevent it from booting. Infact disabling CSM would prevent such install from booting since it needs the Compatibility Support Module enabled.
> 
> I have Windows 10 installed (64bit UEFI) and i can boot regardless if i have CSM disabled or enabled. There's even no difference in boot times because on a UEFI install the system uses UEFI even if CSM is enabled thus not affecting boot times.


Agree, doesn't make sense. Boot issues could arise if CSM is disabled not the opposite.

@Jeffreybt
I'd stick with F12a for the Master. Had many issues and with F12b or F12e also booting issues from USB. Try F12a and check if you can boot with CSM enabled.


----------



## Mullcom

Okej. So far My test I can do 
14-15-15-15 if I crank up v to 1.45

Fclock 1800mhz 
Mclock 1600mhz

I was needing to down clock mclock from 1633 to 1600 to get it stable. 

Skickat från min SM-G973F via Tapatalk


----------



## Nighthog

I know for a sure that older Windows 10 Media installs have issues with compatibility with some newer BIOS other than the oldest ones.

Make sure you use a more recent media files. Some older installs just won't work on the newer bioses. If you use a old install if might give corruption but trying to reinstall will fail outright but new media works without issues. They changed something with the BIOS & Windows in the middle that has some major compatibility issue. So don't cross match them. It does creep up rarely I see. A few individual instances.


----------



## RaXelliX

Mullcom said:


> Okej. So far My test I can do
> 14-15-15-15 if I crank up v to 1.45
> 
> Fclock 1800mhz
> Mclock 1600mhz
> 
> I was needing to down clock mclock from 1633 to 1600 to get it stable.
> 
> Skickat från min SM-G973F via Tapatalk


You should always try to keep fclock and mclock 1:1

Otherwise you incur a large latency hit that negates any gains you might have from higher fclock. So if you can't get mclock over 1600 then i suggest lowering fclock to 1600 also.


----------



## Mullcom

RaXelliX said:


> You should always try to keep fclock and mclock 1:1
> 
> 
> 
> Otherwise you incur a large latency hit that negates any gains you might have from higher fclock. So if you can't get mclock over 1600 then i suggest lowering fclock to 1600 also.


At fist I did get lower scores but when I get to 1800 on fclock I basically get the same result that I did get the same as I did 1:1 on 1600mhz.

Seams that this memory don't like how over 1600 at all.  I post later some screenshots over the different settings. 


Skickat från min SM-G973F via Tapatalk


----------



## RaXelliX

Mullcom said:


> At fist I did get lower scores but when I get to 1800 on fclock I basically get the same result that I did get the same as I did 1:1 on 1600mhz.
> 
> Seams that this memory don't like how over 1600 at all.  I post later some screenshots over the different settings.
> 
> 
> Skickat från min SM-G973F via Tapatalk


What are you using to test?
I have generally used AIDA64's Cache and Memory Benchmark but unfortunately the trial version does not show all numbers (i have the paid version). It shows the memory read and latency but not write or copy.


----------



## Mullcom

RaXelliX said:


> What are you using to test?
> 
> I have generally used AIDA64's Cache and Memory Benchmark but unfortunately the trial version does not show all numbers (i have the paid version). It shows the memory read and latency but not write or copy.


Dram calculator for Ryzen v1.7










Skickat från min SM-G973F via Tapatalk


----------



## RaXelliX

Ok. Here's mine:


----------



## Mullcom

RaXelliX said:


> Ok. Here's mine:


Intressting. Your CPU make it different in score. When I get a water cooler to my system I going to try get CPU up a bit.


Skickat från min SM-G973F via Tapatalk


----------



## Nicked_Wicked

Little heads-up: DRAM calculator 1.7.1 will release later today, which will change almost all presets.


----------



## Mullcom

So here is my results.

https://photos.app.goo.gl/RgdYk8pQXvz47E6j9


i get bether latecy by using 1:1 1600

but BW get bigger if i go with fclock to 1800

Skickat från min SM-G973F via Tapatalk


----------



## Mullcom

Nicked_Wicked said:


> Little heads-up: DRAM calculator 1.7.1 will release later today, which will change almost all presets.


thx for notis. then i need to redoing all the test ˆ_ˆ

But now i have more info then before whats good and not good.

is there any parameters i can test to make my timing or BW get bether?

Skickat från min SM-G973F via Tapatalk


----------



## ManniX-ITA

Mullcom said:


> Dram calculator for Ryzen v1.7
> 
> Skickat från min SM-G973F via Tapatalk


Depends on what you want to achieve but you can get better all around performances lowering secondary timings to achieve IF/Mem 1900/3800 MHz:









This is not my best score, I've just run it with everything running in background.
It's probably the 102.6 in the list or better.


----------



## ManniX-ITA

Mullcom said:


> thx for notis. then i need to redoing all the test ˆ_ˆ
> 
> But now i have more info then before whats good and not good.
> 
> is there any parameters i can test to make my timing or BW get bether?
> 
> Skickat från min SM-G973F via Tapatalk


Latency is good, you'd need more bandwidth. You can get it only running at 3800 MHz.

You have to find the lowest tRFC you can go to get better results.

Follow this guide for some hints:
https://github.com/integralfx/MemTestHelper/blob/master/DDR4 OC Guide.md


----------



## Mullcom

ManniX-ITA said:


> Latency is good, you'd need more bandwidth. You can get it only running at 3800 MHz.
> 
> 
> 
> You have to find the lowest tRFC you can go to get better results.
> 
> 
> 
> Follow this guide for some hints:
> 
> https://github.com/integralfx/MemTestHelper/blob/master/DDR4 OC Guide.md


Thx. Do more testing tomorrow and see if I can do better. But my mem clock want to go more then 1633mhz. Really sad. If someone has 16g module Corsair and get higher pleas let me now. 

CMK32GX4M2B3200C16

Skickat från min SM-G973F via Tapatalk


----------



## pschorr1123

Jeffreybt said:


> they could save a bunch of space by dropping all the bios graphics, I prefer the old style Legacy BIOS UI anyway.
> 
> but then again i went straight from legacy bios to Gigabyte horribly slow UEFI interface. (i have the laggy ui bug that will have been around for almost a year now)


Do you have a lot of USB devices plugged in or running off of a hub? Just a thought as the bios lag doesn't effect everyone. Seems to be a Gigabyte only issue. I'd be super pissed if I had it.

Also noted my boot time is dramatically increased if I leave my usb external HD plugged in. Almost as if the bios scans the drive for bios files or something.


----------



## Joseph Mills

Mullcom said:


> Thx. Do more testing tomorrow and see if I can do better. But my mem clock want to go more then 1633mhz. Really sad. If someone has 16g module Corsair and get higher pleas let me now.
> 
> CMK32GX4M2B3200C16
> 
> Skickat från min SM-G973F via Tapatalk



Hey @Mullcom,
This my sound crazy, but try this - 

In the DRAM Calculator, get the preset for 3600 Fast, then input all the settings on the first page, but drop your frequency down to 3400mhz in your bios. This trick seemed to work for me when I was hitting a frequency wall.
So, to be clear, you want to run the DRAM Calc 3600MT/s Fast TIMINGS, but at the 3400MT/s rate in bios.


----------



## Mullcom

Joseph Mills said:


> Hey @Mullcom,
> This my sound crazy, but try this -
> 
> In the DRAM Calculator, get the preset for 3600 Fast, then input all the settings on the first page, but drop your frequency down to 3400mhz in your bios. This trick seemed to work for me when I was hitting a frequency wall.
> So, to be clear, you want to run the DRAM Calc 3600MT/s Fast TIMINGS, but at the 3400MT/s rate in bios.


Understand.. I give it a try. 

Skickat från min SM-G973F via Tapatalk


----------



## ManniX-ITA

Mullcom said:


> Thx. Do more testing tomorrow and see if I can do better. But my mem clock want to go more then 1633mhz. Really sad. If someone has 16g module Corsair and get higher pleas let me now.
> 
> CMK32GX4M2B3200C16
> 
> Skickat från min SM-G973F via Tapatalk


It'd be better to post a Thaiphoon Burner screenshot:

http://www.softnology.biz/files.html

If they are Samsung b-Die you can run them also at 3800 MHz but at higher latency.


----------



## Mullcom

ManniX-ITA said:


> It'd be better to post a Thaiphoon Burner screenshot:
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.softnology.biz/files.html
> 
> 
> 
> If they are Samsung b-Die you can run them also at 3800 MHz but at higher latency.


Its Micron Tech.. i start to wonder if the low CAS latency is effecting Mclock speed and 16 is to low to boost mclock more then 1600.

i am going to sett defoult settings and se if i can boost memory clock a bit. 



Memory Type: DDR4 SDRAM

Module Type: Unbuffered DIMM (UDIMM)

Memory Speed: 1600.0 MHz (DDR4-3200 / PC4-25600)

Module Manufacturer: Corsair

Module Part Number: CMK32GX4M2B3200C16

Module Revision: 0.0

Module Serial Number: 0

Module Manufacturing Date: N/A

Module Manufacturing Location: 0

SDRAM Manufacturer: Micron Tech.

DRAM Steppping: 0.0



Skickat från min SM-G973F via Tapatalk


----------



## ManniX-ITA

Mullcom said:


> Its Micron Tech.. i start to wonder if the low CAS latency is effecting Mclock speed and 16 is to low to boost mclock more then 1600.
> 
> i am going to sett defoult settings and se if i can boost memory clock a bit.
> 
> 
> 
> Memory Type: DDR4 SDRAM
> 
> Module Type: Unbuffered DIMM (UDIMM)
> 
> Memory Speed: 1600.0 MHz (DDR4-3200 / PC4-25600)
> 
> Module Manufacturer: Corsair
> 
> Module Part Number: CMK32GX4M2B3200C16
> 
> Module Revision:  0.0
> 
> Module Serial Number: 0
> 
> Module Manufacturing Date: N/A
> 
> Module Manufacturing Location: 0
> 
> SDRAM Manufacturer: Micron Tech.
> 
> DRAM Steppping: 0.0
> 
> 
> 
> Skickat från min SM-G973F via Tapatalk


Micron which die?
No luck with the DRAM Calculator values?


----------



## Mullcom

ManniX-ITA said:


> Micron which die?
> 
> No luck with the DRAM Calculator values?


Dram Calculator values have only information about R - XMP values. not for FAST or EXTREAM. 

I havent find what die it is yeat. But i can report good progreass i am at 1666 now on bothe memory and fabric. and get new highscore 

sett XMP profile back and higher mclock did 3sec better from my best. 14-15-15 and fclock 1800 and mclock 1600

//Edit: I am at 1766 now! 

Latency and BW is mush better now


Skickat från min SM-G973F via Tapatalk


----------



## Mullcom

https://photos.app.goo.gl/JvbR4PL1HeSGR5FM7


1800 on memory and good score. Thx for all the help =D



Skickat från min SM-G973F via Tapatalk


----------



## ManniX-ITA

Mullcom said:


> https://photos.app.goo.gl/JvbR4PL1HeSGR5FM7
> 
> 
> 1800 on memory and good score. Thx for all the help =D
> 
> 
> 
> Skickat från min SM-G973F via Tapatalk


You're welcome, nice result!
To find the die use Taiphoon Burner, usually works.
My only advice is to find the lowest possible setting for tRFC, will give you a very noticeable boost.


----------



## Mullcom

ManniX-ITA said:


> You're welcome, nice result!
> 
> To find the die use Taiphoon Burner, usually works.
> 
> My only advice is to find the lowest possible setting for tRFC, will give you a very noticeable boost.


Thx. i check it out. 

Skickat från min SM-G973F via Tapatalk


----------



## Mullcom

This is what i get.

Die Density / Count 
8 Gb D-die (Z01B / 20 nm) / 1 die


----------



## ManniX-ITA

Mullcom said:


> This is what i get.
> 
> Die Density / Count
> 8 Gb D-die (Z01B / 20 nm) / 1 die


Well know you know it's a Micron D-die.
Hopefully the next version of DRAM Calculator will support it.

It's already out the 1.7.1 and it does support it but only with a safe profile.
Check it out.


----------



## Mullcom

ManniX-ITA said:


> Well know you know it's a Micron D-die.
> 
> Hopefully the next version of DRAM Calculator will support it.
> 
> 
> 
> It's already out the 1.7.1 and it does support it but only with a safe profile.
> 
> Check it out.


Cool. I download it and learning some more intressting stuff. BTW. Going to try fit a water-cooler in my build. But it's a bit tight hehe. 










Skickat från min SM-G973F via Tapatalk


----------



## Jeffreybt

ManniX-ITA said:


> Agree, doesn't make sense. Boot issues could arise if CSM is disabled not the opposite.
> 
> @Jeffreybt
> I'd stick with F12a for the Master. Had many issues and with F12b or F12e also booting issues from USB. Try F12a and check if you can boot with CSM enabled.


the slow bios is an annoyance, other than that my OC is rock solid on F12e so ill stick with it.


----------



## ManniX-ITA

Mullcom said:


> Cool. I download it and learning some more intressting stuff. BTW. Going to try fit a water-cooler in my build. But it's a bit tight hehe.
> 
> Skickat från min SM-G973F via Tapatalk


"Bit" tight is a monumental understatement 
You can barely fit your finger there...

Unless you want to hard mod the case... and fit it partially outside.
I always have insane ideas 

If you take something like this:
https://www.alphacool.com/shop/sets-systems/eisbaer/20224/alphacool-eisbaer-120-cpu-black

You can put the radiator and the pull fan outside the case, screwed onto the inside fan acting as push (the one already in just above the CPU).
On the right seems there's enough clearance to make a couple of holes for the pipes.
One should be big enough to let the quick disconnect go through (you can't disconnect the pipes from the radiator).

But really, give up on it!


----------



## FMXP

So is there an ETA on AGESA 1005 BIOS updates for Gigabyte X570 boards?


----------



## Disassociative

Given the last BIOS update for the Master was in like November I'm not holding my breath.


----------



## Elrick

Disassociative said:


> Given the last BIOS update for the Master was in like November I'm not holding my breath.



I'm heading over to a brand new MSI MEG X570 UNIFY motherboard.

The current old gear has become a slow train wreck so instead of putting up with it's failed settings and voltages, far better to get another model not made by Gigabyte. They haven't even delivered the performance for the price paid for this piece of failure, being the 'Aorus Master of Nothing'.

Wasn't worth the price tag whatsoever, despite the huge amount of VRMs soldered onto it. Sometimes failed bios delivery, is what really cripples a product brand above all else.


----------



## Nighthog

Elrick said:


> I'm heading over to a brand new MSI MEG X570 UNIFY motherboard.
> 
> The current old gear has become a slow train wreck so instead of putting up with it's failed settings and voltages, far better to get another model not made by Gigabyte. They haven't even delivered the performance for the price paid for this piece of failure, being the 'Aorus Master of Nothing'.
> 
> Wasn't worth the price tag whatsoever, despite the huge amount of VRMs soldered onto it. Sometimes failed bios delivery, is what really cripples a product brand above all else.


What is it specifically you see Gigabyte failed to deliver in regard to the BIOS that you feel the need to abandon this brand? 

I'm aware MSI is better and easier for Memory OC but otherwise what is the key aspect of the Gigabyte that makes you want to leave it behind?

I've not found myself lamenting my Xtreme purchase not once even though it was expensive.


----------



## Disassociative

Elrick said:


> I'm heading over to a brand new MSI MEG X570 UNIFY motherboard.
> 
> The current old gear has become a slow train wreck so instead of putting up with it's failed settings and voltages, far better to get another model not made by Gigabyte. They haven't even delivered the performance for the price paid for this piece of failure, being the 'Aorus Master of Nothing'.
> 
> Wasn't worth the price tag whatsoever, despite the huge amount of VRMs soldered onto it. Sometimes failed bios delivery, is what really cripples a product brand above all else.


It infuriates me that the 'BIOS laggy when CSM is disabled" bug was never fixed. My Asus board never had that problem.


----------



## Nicked_Wicked

Disassociative said:


> Elrick said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm heading over to a brand new MSI MEG X570 UNIFY motherboard.
> 
> The current old gear has become a slow train wreck so instead of putting up with it's failed settings and voltages, far better to get another model not made by Gigabyte. They haven't even delivered the performance for the price paid for this piece of failure, being the 'Aorus Master of Nothing'.
> 
> Wasn't worth the price tag whatsoever, despite the huge amount of VRMs soldered onto it. Sometimes failed bios delivery, is what really cripples a product brand above all else.
> 
> 
> 
> It infuriates me that the 'BIOS laggy when CSM is disabled" bug was never fixed. My Asus board never had that problem.
Click to expand...

It’s quite funny, I used to have a 5700 XT which didn’t have the slow down no matter what. But since i switched to a 2070S it became laggy as well, it’s pretty doable but entering memory timings is a nightmare 🙂

But yeah F12/13 needs to bring some big things to the table or this will unfortunately be my last Gigabyte board as well.


----------



## ManniX-ITA

There's a new 1usmus DRAM Calculator version out.

*Changelog 1.7.2*


support OC assist for Micron E-die (A2) and CJR/DJR (A0 and A2)
Some correction for OC assist (Samsung B-die)
Additional presets for Hynix CJR / DJR (now A0 and A2)
Error fix : "Parse data"
Minor fix : voltage for Samsung B-die
Minor fix : some timings for Micron E-die
Minor fix : tWRRD for 4 DIMM configuration
Other bug fixes


----------



## Medizinmann

Disassociative said:


> It infuriates me that the 'BIOS laggy when CSM is disabled" bug was never fixed. My Asus board never had that problem.


For me this is directly connected to the number and Speed of usb devices - so I disconnect all unnecessary devices...
When only the dongle for mouse & keyboard is connected it’s there – but it is tolerable…
…with all my HDDs, SSDs, USB-Stick, Blueray-Drive etc. connected the system freezes in BIOS and boottime tipples. 



Nicked_Wicked said:


> It’s quite funny, I used to have a 5700 XT which didn’t have the slow down no matter what. But since i switched to a 2070S it became laggy as well, it’s pretty doable but entering memory timings is a nightmare 🙂
> 
> But yeah F12/13 needs to bring some big things to the table or this will unfortunately be my last Gigabyte board as well.


That is interesting…
Are there any others with non-Nvidia GPU around here that can comment on that?

Greetings,
Medizinmann


----------



## pschorr1123

snip
That is interesting…
Are there any others with non-Nvidia GPU around here that can comment on that?
Greetings said:


> Vega64 Liquid owner here and I have never had any bios lag and I usually have csm disabled.


----------



## Medizinmann

pschorr1123 said:


> Vega64 Liquid owner here and I have never had any bios lag and I usually have csm disabled.


Well - then maybe the culprit is really some strange incompatibility with NVidia GPUs.

Greetings,
Medizinmann


----------



## THUMPer1

Are there still issues with "no power/no boot"? Where removing CMOS fixes it?


----------



## pschorr1123

Medizinmann said:


> Well - then maybe the culprit is really some strange incompatibility with NVidia GPUs.
> 
> Greetings,
> Medizinmann


IDK, but Gigabyte really should put more effort into resolving as it only affects their MBs

I plan on getting a 3000 series Nvidia GPU for Ray traced Minecraft of coarse and really hope I don't run into the bios lag as a result as I will be pissed


----------



## chucky27

Medizinmann said:


> That is interesting…
> Are there any others with non-Nvidia GPU around here that can comment on that?
> 
> Greetings,
> Medizinmann


RX580 with Aorus Pro (non-WiFi). On earlier BIOSes the lag was really random. Most of the times I could temp-fix it with switching to low-res, but on occasion it would have no affect. Sometimes lag was almost on every reboot, then it would work fine for a about a week. With the F11/F12e with CSM disabled I think I've only experienced it once or twice. Connected USB device count has always remained the same :x1 for kb/mouse, x1 for webcam, x1 for DAC


----------



## ManniX-ITA

Some updates from my constant tweaking...

After a while my perfectly working profile started showing weird issues during idle and standby.
Rebooting while going in standby or idling, shutting down instead of going to sleep, issues at reboot, the full package...
First sporadically, then very frequently.
As usual with Ryzen, everything works fine and then it gets unstable.

My last changes were on the LLC, OCP, PWM settings to increase stability under load.
I had to set the PWM back to Auto to fix it.
So if you have this kind of issues check the PWM mode.

View attachment 200511113538 (Medium).BMP


I have also messed up again with the RAM tweaking; the new DRAM Calculator is proposing a CL14 profile for the Hynix DJR IC.
Well it doesn't work for my G.Skill F4-3600C16-16GTZNC modules; at CL14 they struggle training and at the end are booting at 2133 MHz.

I didn't test any tweaking with the F12A and it seems better than F11; I can set ProcODT at 43-6 Ohm now without booting issues.
I've taken inspiration from the CL14 and now I'm trying a new CL16 profile:

View attachment 200511192327 (Medium).BMP


View attachment 200511192337 (Medium).BMP


View attachment 200511192342 (Medium).BMP


View attachment 200511192349 (Medium).BMP


Got a bit better bandwidth and latency, marginal decrease in copy:









Previous profile:









I've lost 2 GB/s in write speed in DRAM Calculator Membench.
Have to check if I can go down with tRCDWR and tWR like in the previous profile.
But it's a good start indeed.


----------



## Vidon

pschorr1123 said:


> Vega64 Liquid owner here and I have never had any bios lag and I usually have csm disabled.


No bios lags with all versions.


----------



## pal

emm, they fixed EDC bug? I am running f12b and if I set EDC to 100, 110 it looks like it is working.
EDC at 110A


----------



## Nighthog

@ManniX-ITA you could try RZQ/6, RZQ/3, RZQ/1 instead? I found that worked better on the Xtreme at least with 4x8Gb. 

About the PWM, Iv'e found more is better. You find out if you do some extensive memory stress testing in Prime95 with marginal voltages for stability. It's best to just set it to Extreme Performance after extensive testing these last few days trying to figure out some errors I was having. But the problem wasn't there in the end, but I learned more on how it behaved with it's settings. 
Less failure and extended longevity in most cases the more High or Extreme performance you choose. Keeps up with load swings much better


----------



## Nighthog

pal said:


> emm, they fixed EDC bug? I am running f12b and if I set EDC to 100, 110 it looks like it is working.
> EDC at 110A


That's not the bug.


----------



## ManniX-ITA

pal said:


> emm, they fixed EDC bug? I am running f12b and if I set EDC to 100, 110 it looks like it is working.
> EDC at 110A


Which one do you mean?
The EDC 0 or the EDC 1 bug?



Nighthog said:


> @ManniX-ITA you could try RZQ/6, RZQ/3, RZQ/1 instead? I found that worked better on the Xtreme at least with 4x8Gb.
> 
> About the PWM, Iv'e found more is better. You find out if you do some extensive memory stress testing in Prime95 with marginal voltages for stability. It's best to just set it to Extreme Performance after extensive testing these last few days trying to figure out some errors I was having. But the problem wasn't there in the end, but I learned more on how it behaved with it's settings.
> Less failure and extended longevity in most cases the more High or Extreme performance you choose. Keeps up with load swings much better


The RZQ values are very specific to the IC and speed: for my Hynix DJR those are the recommended values. I tried also some other combinations but didn't bring any improvement, only instability.

About the PWM honestly I've never had any error in Prime95; are you sure you got it better due to the PWM settings and not LLC?
I only had stability issues at idle and load and they were fixed by a higher LLC.
An higher PWM didn't really change much till made things worse; if I set it to anything high it's causing reboots, crashes and power off instead of standby.
But I'm using the PBO bug with EDC at 1 so the behavior could be very well different.

I'm done for now tweaking the RAM; got another nice improvement.
The values to tweak were the tRTP and tCWL.

The RAM bandwidth from DRAM Calculator Membench is not reliable, sometimes gives higher or lower numbers:









But the score is pretty good with 3 ns improvement from previous profile.

A read speed bump of 1 GB/s and 1 ns less in AIDA64:


----------



## Nighthog

I was having issues with the (EDC bug) EDC=10, related to instabilities with memory errors it was causing with higher scalar settings. I had at some point gone to far off in my settings to be reliable and was taking my time to see what was causing it or if I could fix the underlying cause.(normal PBO doesn't cause them, where I had found my memory OC & tested it)
There were various reasons I was having issues. Prime95 [384K-512K] and higher would randomly fail persistently. Changing LLC & PWM had a major effect but also to tweak my previous SoC, VDDP & VDDG voltages. They had varied results, some of it improved some errors but not all. 
(TM5 would pass 98/100 times but fail on occasion in comparison now and then)

In the end I also had to adjust my memory timings a little. EDC bug will take marginal settings that work otherwise to become unstable in specific cases. Just working out where those were and what I could do to increase reliability from using EDC=10 with higher scalar settings.

I was forced to use scalar 2-3X or major crashes would occur. Now I'm back to be able to use 7-8x again after finding the major trouble settings. 
Too low voltages generally and a memory timing issue resolved most of it. There were so many settings I went through for no effect.

I'm using CL13 GDM:disabled @ 3800Mhz . Always a hassle to figure out.


----------



## ManniX-ITA

Nighthog said:


> I was having issues with the (EDC bug) EDC=10, related to instabilities with memory errors it was causing with higher scalar settings. I had at some point gone to far off in my settings to be reliable and was taking my time to see what was causing it or if I could fix the underlying cause.(normal PBO doesn't cause them, where I had found my memory OC & tested it)
> There were various reasons I was having issues. Prime95 [384K-512K] and higher would randomly fail persistently. Changing LLC & PWM had a major effect but also to tweak my previous SoC, VDDP & VDDG voltages. They had varied results, some of it improved some errors but not all.
> (TM5 would pass 98/100 times but fail on occasion in comparison now and then)
> 
> In the end I also had to adjust my memory timings a little. EDC bug will take marginal settings that work otherwise to become unstable in specific cases. Just working out where those were and what I could do to increase reliability from using EDC=10 with higher scalar settings.
> 
> I was forced to use scalar 2-3X or major crashes would occur. Now I'm back to be able to use 7-8x again after finding the major trouble settings.
> Too low voltages generally and a memory timing issue resolved most of it. There were so many settings I went through for no effect.
> 
> I'm using CL13 GDM:disabled @ 3800Mhz . Always a hassle to figure out.


Interesting settings at CL13, what's the AIDA64 score?

Can't run really anything with GDM disabled, random reboots.
Also i found out not really improving much going down CL with a high tRFC.

Which kind of CPU vCore offset are you using?
In my experience this kind of troubles, especially with a higher scalar, can be solved with a higher negative offset.
I could also go down to EDC at 1 which is more stable and more gives more performances.


----------



## Nighthog

ManniX-ITA said:


> Interesting settings at CL13, what's the AIDA64 score?
> 
> Can't run really anything with GDM disabled, random reboots.
> Also i found out not really improving much going down CL with a high tRFC.
> 
> Which kind of CPU vCore offset are you using?
> In my experience this kind of troubles, especially with a higher scalar, can be solved with a higher negative offset.
> I could also go down to EDC at 1 which is more stable and more gives more performances.


You won't like the offset I use. +0.050V & 8x scalar EDC=10 with some Medium/High/Turbo LLC. It's a terror. 
I don't need the offset but it's something I've used so much now.

I don't use negative offset. My chip likes everything on the positive side for performance increases. It only gets unstable with negative offsets for AVX loads using EDC=10 with smallFFT in-place tests unless using higher LLC. You need LLC low/medium to pass 128K & 192K smallFFT & AUTO voltage EDC=10. 

Anyway for GDM:disabled, test higher ClkDrvStr setting. My Rev.E must have *60*Ohm ClkDrvStr for anything GDM:disabled. Not stable otherwise. Only setting that makes it work. 
Took me months to stumble upon that.

AIDA64 gives ~66.9ns last I ran it a couple days ago but that was with Normal voltage & 2X scalar. Had only started to see what could be the issue then. TM5 passed most of the time as such.
tRCDRD seemed to need to budge from 23-->24 for most troubles to be fixed I found a few hours ago. Seems tRCDRD 23 only works for GDM:enabled.


----------



## ManniX-ITA

Nighthog said:


> You won't like the offset I use. +0.050V & 8x scalar EDC=10 with some Medium/High/Turbo LLC. It's a terror.
> I don't need the offset but it's something I've used so much now.
> 
> I don't use negative offset. My chip likes everything on the positive side for performance increases. It only gets unstable with negative offsets for AVX loads using EDC=10 with smallFFT in-place tests unless using higher LLC. You need LLC low/medium to pass 128K & 192K smallFFT & AUTO voltage EDC=10.
> 
> Anyway for GDM:disabled, test higher ClkDrvStr setting. My Rev.E must have *60*Ohm ClkDrvStr for anything GDM:disabled. Not stable otherwise. Only setting that makes it work.
> Took me months to stumble upon that.
> 
> AIDA64 gives ~66.9ns last I ran it a couple days ago but that was with Normal voltage & 2X scalar. Had only started to see what could be the issue then. TM5 passed most of the time as such.
> tRCDRD seemed to need to budge from 23-->24 for most troubles to be fixed I found a few hours ago. Seems tRCDRD 23 only works for GDM:enabled.


Thanks for the info, I'll give a try with ClkDrvStr set at 60.
With this profile with tight timings I don't get a POST with GDM disabled.

My processor likes more negative offsets. I don't get even Windows booting stable without LLC set at least to Low.

I was running EDC=10 before.
It was looking stable but had a very subtle instability I could only spot with Metro 2033 benchmark.
Just a bit better than EDC at 0.
One day you should try looking for a good offset to run EDC at 1; it's more stable and the performances are much better.


----------



## rissie

ManniX-ITA said:


> Thanks for the info, I'll give a try with ClkDrvStr set at 60.
> With this profile with tight timings I don't get a POST with GDM disabled.
> 
> My processor likes more negative offsets. I don't get even Windows booting stable without LLC set at least to Low.
> 
> I was running EDC=10 before.
> It was looking stable but had a very subtle instability I could only spot with Metro 2033 benchmark.
> Just a bit better than EDC at 0.
> One day you should try looking for a good offset to run EDC at 1; it's more stable and the performances are much better.



You have the same ram as me. These settings will likely work and much faster than what you currently have (https://www.overclock.net/forum/11-...570-aorus-owners-thread-528.html#post28253346)

My AIDA latency ranges from 64.3 - 64.8. 

I have totally dropped PBO and doing per ccx. It just runs much cooler and doesn't lose that much overall performance if you don't mind not seeing a high single core clock. i'm at 4.45 for the fastest 4.4, 4.3, 4.3 for the rest on my 3900. It runs at 1.256V at idle and 1.244V at load with the LLC set at extreme. With PBO it used to idle (i.e. web browsing and youtube streams) in the low 40s C (I live in the tropics), now I idle in the high 30s.

Other things I've learnt. If you want to boot windows fast, the board prefers if you use normal with an offset. Setting the Vcore directly takes much longer to boot (seems to do the bios initialisation sequence twice?).

I'm still on F11. I tried F12a when it first launched and felt it had lower performance and I didn't have memory compatibility issues to warrant the beta bios.


----------



## ManniX-ITA

rissie said:


> You have the same ram as me. These settings will likely work and much faster than what you currently have (https://www.overclock.net/forum/11-...570-aorus-owners-thread-528.html#post28253346)
> 
> My AIDA latency ranges from 64.3 - 64.8.
> 
> I have totally dropped PBO and doing per ccx. It just runs much cooler and doesn't lose that much overall performance if you don't mind not seeing a high single core clock. i'm at 4.45 for the fastest 4.4, 4.3, 4.3 for the rest on my 3900. It runs at 1.256V at idle and 1.244V at load with the LLC set at extreme. With PBO it used to idle (i.e. web browsing and youtube streams) in the low 40s C (I live in the tropics), now I idle in the high 30s.
> 
> Other things I've learnt. If you want to boot windows fast, the board prefers if you use normal with an offset. Setting the Vcore directly takes much longer to boot (seems to do the bios initialisation sequence twice?).
> 
> I'm still on F11. I tried F12a when it first launched and felt it had lower performance and I didn't have memory compatibility issues to warrant the beta bios.


Thanks, I tried already a while ago your config and didn't get the same results.
But you have a 3900x and the IMC is way better, not sure I can't even come close to your ballpark.
I'll try again anyway, can you make some BIOS screenshots with F12 and share them here?

Yes I'm still playing with PBO cause I like the challenge 
Didn't try really hard yet but my 2nd CCX can barely do 4.3; with PBO it can run almost always at 4.45.
When my TEC build will be ready I'll switch to a per CCX dynamic profile; my goal is to change clocks and voltages based on water temperature.
With a bit of luck I'd be able to get the best of both worlds. 
It'll need an obscene amount of power draw of course... but who cares


----------



## Medizinmann

pal said:


> emm, they fixed EDC bug? I am running f12b and if I set EDC to 100, 110 it looks like it is working.
> EDC at 110A


The bug never was that - you can't set EDC to a specific number - problem always was that PBO doesn't properly work with certain numbers and the power isn't utilized…

i.e. with AGESA 1.0.0.3. ABBA I could use motherboards max values for PPT, TDC and EDC and PBO would actually max out power draw/ utilization of extra power according to cooling and such…
I saw up to 230W with my 3900X – okay this didn’t result in higher numbers in CB20 etc. than right now as efficiency is better with newer AGESA – but more on that later…

With AGESA 1.0.0.4 – boosting stopped working with my previous settings and the first widely used approach was to set EDC=0 which results in the stock value (140A in case of the 3900X) which is enough to get pretty decent numbers, when used with higher PPT and TDC.

Then someone found the bug with setting low numbers for EDC – which result actually result ins super high EDC – and these give even better results but are not as easy to handle…

Still it isn’t working as before – not just like put in high numbers and it just works…in a certain window it seems to work, but not as good as before – buildzoid made several videos about that and found the 333/230/230 (PPT/TDC/EDC) to work to some extend – but that comes nowhere near the EDC=1-15 experience especially for the single core performance.

But efficiency is better with new AGESA – with the bug(set EDC=1) I see same or slightly higher numbers in all benchmarks across the board with less power consumption (now only up to 187W) and lower temps.

Greetings,
Medizinmann


----------



## pal

Nighthog said:


> That's not the bug.


ok, wierd. I tried to raise EDC on earlier bios versions and it didnt move over 90A (3700x), thats why i thought that was EDC bug..


----------



## karkass

Hello guys. I have a x570 aorus elite + 3800x stock + 2x CMK16GX4M2Z3600C18 purchased separately at one month distance.
Long story short, I had huge instability, which I didn't mind (didn't knew how bad was it really, some mozilla tabs crashed from time to time), until a big bad bsod which kinda corrupted my win10 install.
Had errors when reinstalling windows. Then failed memory training which reverted to bios defaults.
Countless threads and posts read , I learned some best practices , mostly from these thread, and I've set manually all the timings from Ryzen Master, set ram voltage to 1.35, disabled the xmp, set the IF to 1800. All seems right now. I did some benchmarks and stability stress tests, although not for too long, yet all were successful- aida64 stress test, bench from 1usmus's calculator. But there are still few things that doesn't give me peace - win10 windows memory diagnostic still spits a hardware error at ~10%. Is this really reliable?
And the latency seems a bit high - 73ns. Can some one throw me some advice please. Much obliged.

P.S. I went in bios and set the CPU Vcore and Vcore soc from auto to normal. Then errors appeared once again (dram calculator was the only benchmark atm). Went back and changed them back to auto, yet I still have errors.
It drives me crazy.


----------



## ManniX-ITA

karkass said:


> Hello guys. I have a x570 aorus elite + 3800x stock + 2x CMK16GX4M2Z3600C18 purchased separately at one month distance.
> Long story short, I had huge instability, which I didn't mind (didn't knew how bad was it really, some mozilla tabs crashed from time to time), until a big bad bsod which kinda corrupted my win10 install.
> Had errors when reinstalling windows. Then failed memory training which reverted to bios defaults.
> Countless threads and posts read , I learned some best practices , mostly from these thread, and I've set manually all the timings from Ryzen Master, set ram voltage to 1.35, disabled the xmp, set the IF to 1800. All seems right now. I did some benchmarks and stability stress tests, although not for too long, yet all were successful- aida64 stress test, bench from 1usmus's calculator. But there are still few things that doesn't give me peace - win10 windows memory diagnostic still spits a hardware error at ~10%. Is this really reliable?
> And the latency seems a bit high - 73ns. Can some one throw me some advice please. Much obliged.
> 
> P.S. I went in bios and set the CPU Vcore and Vcore soc from auto to normal. Then errors appeared once again (dram calculator was the only benchmark atm). Went back and changed them back to auto, yet I still have errors.
> It drives me crazy.


Something to make it easier to help you, post here:

Screenshots of all settings in the BIOS with F12, you need to plug a USB stick to save the images
Install HWInfo and show sensors on multiple columns, take a screenshot in the middle of the CineBench20 multi threaded run
Even better take a monitoring log in CSV during CB20 run, zip the CSV and attach it to the post
Take a screenshot from Ryzen Master
Take a screenshot from Membench DRAM Calculator


----------



## karkass

ManniX-ITA said:


> Something to make it easier to help you, post here:
> 
> Screenshots of all settings in the BIOS with F12, you need to plug a USB stick to save the images
> Install HWInfo and show sensors on multiple columns, take a screenshot in the middle of the CineBench20 multi threaded run
> Even better take a monitoring log in CSV during CB20 run, zip the CSV and attach it to the post
> Take a screenshot from Ryzen Master
> Take a screenshot from Membench DRAM Calculator


Sure thing.
On it.
Thanks for your quick reply. All requested screenshot plus the csv log.


----------



## ManniX-ITA

karkass said:


> Sure thing.
> On it.
> Thanks for your quick reply. All requested screenshot plus the csv log.


Seems all normal. My 3800x too wasn't stable with so "clean" settings.

My advice, best to test one by one:

For me absolute prerequisite for stability; set VDDP at 900 and VDDG at 950 in both XFR Enhancement and AMD Overclocking, leave SOC vCore at Auto. If it's like mine, nothing else will help otherwise, you have it at 1000/1050.
Set CPU LCC and SOC LLC both at High; will fix random stuttering/microfreezes under load and issues with Standby/idle
Leave PWM Phase Control set to Auto
Set CPU vCore at Normal instead of Auto; Auto is buggy
Check you have disabled the PCIe Link State Power management in the Power Profile, it's buggy
Set the RTT values recommended for you memory IC; Rtt_Nom Off, Wr RZQ/3, Park RZQ/1
Disable Power Down for RAM if it's not already
DRAM Voltage on your RAM can go safely up to 1.39, try it


----------



## kingwaffle

edit: i edited a post and it...duplicated?


----------



## kingwaffle

karkass said:


> Sure thing.
> On it.
> Thanks for your quick reply. All requested screenshot plus the csv log.


Are your memory sticks in the correct slots? (should be A2/B2)

Your memory is on the QVL, so if your BIOS is up to date it should just "work" and you shouldn't have to fight with it as much as you have already.

I'd personally lean towards the memory being bad rather than a configuration problem on your end. 

As the previous poster mentioned, you can increase the voltage on the RAM a bit to see if it helps.


----------



## karkass

ManniX-ITA said:


> Seems all normal. My 3800x too wasn't stable with so "clean" settings.
> 
> My advice, best to test one by one:
> 
> For me absolute prerequisite for stability; set VDDP at 900 and VDDG at 950 in both XFR Enhancement and AMD Overclocking, leave SOC vCore at Auto. If it's like mine, nothing else will help otherwise, you have it at 1000/1050.
> Set CPU LCC and SOC LLC both at High; will fix random stuttering/microfreezes under load and issues with Standby/idle
> Leave PWM Phase Control set to Auto
> Set CPU vCore at Normal instead of Auto; Auto is buggy
> Check you have disabled the PCIe Link State Power management in the Power Profile, it's buggy
> Set the RTT values recommended for you memory IC; Rtt_Nom Off, Wr RZQ/3, Park RZQ/1
> Disable Power Down for RAM if it's not already
> DRAM Voltage on your RAM can go safely up to 1.39, try it


Thanks m8. So far no luck. Even more errors. Will get the hang of it nonetheless. 
All 4 slots are filled, these are 2 kits purchased separately at some distance. So I might also have a binning issue. Hope not though.


----------



## ManniX-ITA

karkass said:


> Thanks m8. So far no luck. Even more errors. Will get the hang of it nonetheless.
> All 4 slots are filled, these are 2 kits purchased separately at some distance. So I might also have a binning issue. Hope not though.


Thought were only 2 DIMMs, the rec settings should be then Rtt_Nom RZQ/7, Wr RZQ/3, Park RZQ/1.
Did you try each DIMM alone and in pairs?


----------



## Joseph Mills

Hey @*karkass* ,


I have a 3800X and Aorus Elite x570 setup. 4x16 dual-rank b-die dimms. ProcODT 40 seems to work for me (even though I have a different memory kit than you) - any other ProcODT throws a bunch of errors. 7-3-1 refuses to boot above 3466mhz. I also have VDDP and VDDG set on auto, because I get cold boot issues with any manual settings, even if they match what "auto" comes up with.

Here are my settings - hopefully they help.


----------



## karkass

I managed to finally get them stable. What I've changed so far:
- VDDP/VDDG 900/950 via xfr menu (I am a bit reluctant to make changes in AMD OC menu, as I read that it's a deprecated menu soon to be removed, where changes are inadvisable);
- Power down disable and dram voltage to 1.37;
- Data bus to 7/3/1;
- CPU vCore at Normal.
I tried changing the LLCs to high, it worked, but dram calc benchmark still spat errors like crazy, and put them back to auto.
Everything seems fine now, although I want that 73ns lat to be a little lower though. Could it be attained without oc? 
As it is right now could hurt gaming performance?
Should I tighten my timings? 
Are the ones shown in 1usmus calc accurate? 
What do you advise?


----------



## ManniX-ITA

karkass said:


> I managed to finally get them stable. What I've changed so far:
> - VDDP/VDDG 900/950 via xfr menu (I am a bit reluctant to make changes in AMD OC menu, as I read that it's a deprecated menu soon to be removed, where changes are inadvisable);
> - Power down disable and dram voltage to 1.37;
> - Data bus to 7/3/1;
> - CPU vCore at Normal.
> I tried changing the LLCs to high, it worked, but dram calc benchmark still spat errors like crazy, and put them back to auto.
> Everything seems fine now, although I want that 73ns lat to be a little lower though. Could it be attained without oc?
> As it is right now could hurt gaming performance?
> Should I tighten my timings?
> Are the ones shown in 1usmus calc accurate?
> What do you advise?


That's already a good starting point they are stable!
But it's puzzling that at High LLC you start getting errors...
You should work a lot on your timings but it can risky considering they are borderline stable...

Better latency yes it's improving gaming; depends on the game engine.
The classic test is Rise of the Tomb Raider benchmark; it's heavily affected by latency.
But it's a matter of a dozen or more fps over hundreds, nothing mind blowing.

To get better timings without going to a fixed OC you'll have to go try IF 1900 and RAM 3800 MHz.
That's at least a 5ns you can go down.
For the other 5ns it's a matter of timings; your memory in theory should be able to go down to CL16 at 3800MHz.
But considering the issues you have already it's going to be though.

If you work on your timings other than the obvious tCL you have to find the lowest tRFC; it's going to give you the higher boost for gaming.


----------



## mikehoopes

rissie said:


> Spent the better part of a few days trying to optimise my RAM finally.
> 
> I have the budget friendlier GSkill Trident Z Neo (Hynix). F4-3600C16-16GTZNC (16GB x 2)
> 
> I've settled at 16-19-16-20-24-44-1 at 3800. I'm using 1.42 in the bios. I've noticed that if I don't tweak secondary timings I'm stable at 1.36V but bumping up the Vdimm to 1.39 improves bandwidth performance.
> 
> When I tighten secondary timings, AIDA's results are a lot more inconsistent.
> 
> In any case, since there are a few users with this, hopefully this is helpful:
> 
> tWR 12
> tCWL 14
> tRRD_S 4
> tRRD_L 6
> tWTR_S 4
> tWTR_L 12
> tRFC 484 (this is the main setting that required a bump in vdimm. At 490 I'm stable at just 1.36VDimm)
> tRTP 8
> tFAW 16
> tRDRD_SCL 4
> tWRWR_SCL 4
> CMD 1
> GDM disabled
> 
> Other things I've noted. I test my ram in memtest before booting windows because I'm just too lazy reinstalling windows. If you're playing with secondary timings, test number 7 is the one to fail fast. If you're testing primary timings, test 4 and 5. Do those before you run everything when you're finalized with your settings.
> 
> My latency seems to be stuck at 65. To go below I need to do all core or per ccd overclocking which will drop it to 64.4/64.5
> 
> Hope the above helps and happy holidays!
> 
> https://valid.x86.fr/6pzzgj


Rissie- thanks for sharing. I’m new at memory tweaking, so when you say 
“16-19-16-20-24-44-1”,

I don’t know what timings the last 3 numbers correlate with. Can anyone enlighten me on that? Thanks!


----------



## Shady Paz

i literally just signed up because of your comment @bluechris
ive seen people on reddit with batchnumbers higher than 1000 with this issue
i have a 0382 number, and i had to power down my machine, unplug everythin and apply a new heatsink on it, and when i went back in the bios i noticed my BIOS had been reset, unsure if i pressed the clear CMOS or anything during the time iwas working on it but definitely not happy about this...
do we have any more information about why this happens?


----------



## bluechris

Shady Paz said:


> i literally just signed up because of your comment @bluechris
> 
> ive seen people on reddit with batchnumbers higher than 1000 with this issue
> 
> i have a 0382 number, and i had to power down my machine, unplug everythin and apply a new heatsink on it, and when i went back in the bios i noticed my BIOS had been reset, unsure if i pressed the clear CMOS or anything during the time iwas working on it but definitely not happy about this...
> 
> do we have any more information about why this happens?


Nothing is certain m8, can you change the battery at least? Many people reduced their problems by doing that.


----------



## Shady Paz

bluechris said:


> Nothing is certain m8, can you change the battery at least? Many people reduced their problems by doing that.


i was hesitant removing the power cable and losing my settings but i did and the bios stayed in tack! thats some good news

does anyone know if replacing the TIM on the chipset fan can be done while the mobo is in the case? or does it have to be completely removed out of the case?


----------



## ManniX-ITA

Shady Paz said:


> i was hesitant removing the power cable and losing my settings but i did and the bios stayed in tack! thats some good news
> 
> does anyone know if replacing the TIM on the chipset fan can be done while the mobo is in the case? or does it have to be completely removed out of the case?


It's highly recommended, the thermal pad will be hard like a stone and to remove it will take time and attention.
The screws are on the back, if you don't have access to them for sure you must remove it.
Even worse for the backplate if your board model has one, you'll have to remove it for sure.
Just play safely and remove it. It's more an hassle to say it then doing it.


----------



## Shady Paz

ManniX-ITA said:


> It's highly recommended, the thermal pad will be hard like a stone and to remove it will take time and attention.
> The screws are on the back, if you don't have access to them for sure you must remove it.
> Even worse for the backplate if your board model has one, you'll have to remove it for sure.
> Just play safely and remove it. It's more an hassle to say it then doing it.


so there is no way of removing the chipset fan without access to the back? dang! didnt want to remove my mobo after i just got my air cooler situated perfectly on it.


----------



## ManniX-ITA

Shady Paz said:


> so there is no way of removing the chipset fan without access to the back? dang! didnt want to remove my mobo after i just got my air cooler situated perfectly on it.


Yes, did the same. I waited a few months and regretted it.
More you wait more that thing gets hard to remove.


----------



## Mullcom

Replace my air cooler... Temp is really good on this. But the thing is that I get now memory errors. 

I have not change any settings that I had on air... I first start to think about the air flow was less becouse of this don't have a big fan. But I put a 140mm fan on the side of memory and dident solve it. So it's something else. But I have no clue. Can it be that CPU is more effective with this cooler and memory can't handel the timing now?









Skickat från min SM-G973F via Tapatalk


----------



## Nighthog

@Mullcom was the old heatsink stuck proper unto the cpu?

I could guess the cpu moved around a little and not making proper contact with the pins. Has happened on occasion. Just need to flip the cpu into the socket again. Otherwise I could guess maybe the memory dimms are not making proper contact. Remove them and put them back in. 
Things like this has fixed issues at times.


----------



## Mullcom

Nighthog said:


> @Mullcom was the old heatsink stuck proper unto the cpu?
> 
> 
> 
> I could guess the cpu moved around a little and not making proper contact with the pins. Has happened on occasion. Just need to flip the cpu into the socket again. Otherwise I could guess maybe the memory dimms are not making proper contact. Remove them and put them back in.
> 
> Things like this has fixed issues at times.


Thx for some ideas. I checking this things. Report back. But how can CPU move when it's looked? 

And I forgotten to mention that computer works fine and cinebench did good result. No errors. But when I start to test memory I got tons off error and bluescreen.

Skickat från min SM-G973F via Tapatalk


----------



## Nighthog

Mullcom said:


> Thx for some ideas. I checking this things. Report back. But how can CPU move when it's looked?
> 
> And I forgotten to mention that computer works fine and cinebench did good result. No errors. But when I start to test memory I got tons off error and bluescreen.
> 
> Skickat från min SM-G973F via Tapatalk


The stock AMD coolers with original TIM can rip out your processor when locked into the socket following along with your heatsink. 

That Lock /Latch doesn't hold unto them for certain.


----------



## bluedevil

Hey guys, I got a X570 Aorus Master here that Gigabyte sent me, wondering if it's just me or I have some dead memory banks, specifically B1 and B2 banks. 

Issue: Memory inserted in A1 and A2, shows correct amount, posts. Move memory to B1 or B2, continual boot loop, no post, DRAM light on mobo, but RGB lights up. 

Using a QVL certified DDR4 kit from Team Group.
https://www.newegg.com/team-16gb-28...calibur&cm_re=xcalibur-_-20-331-221-_-Product

CPU is a Ryzen 9 3900X, purchased new. Tried reseating 4x. 

This is my issue perfectly. 
https://linustechtips.com/main/topic/1145006-pmu-memory-training-error-x570-aorus-master/

Thoughts?

Thanks alot guys. :thumb:


----------



## KedarWolf

bluedevil said:


> Hey guys, I got a X570 Aorus Master here that Gigabyte sent me, wondering if it's just me or I have some dead memory banks, specifically B1 and B2 banks.
> 
> Issue: Memory inserted in A1 and A2, shows correct amount, posts. Move memory to B1 or B2, continual boot loop, no post, DRAM light on mobo, but RGB lights up.
> 
> Using a QVL certified DDR4 kit from Team Group.
> https://www.newegg.com/team-16gb-28...calibur&cm_re=xcalibur-_-20-331-221-_-Product
> 
> CPU is a Ryzen 9 3900X, purchased new. Tried reseating 4x.
> 
> Thoughts?
> 
> Thanks alot guys. :thumb:


With two sticks of memory it needs to be in the second and fourth slot away from the CPU, first and third slot won't work.


----------



## bluedevil

KedarWolf said:


> With two sticks of memory it needs to be in the second and fourth slot away from the CPU, first and third slot won't work.


Just swapped them around, same issue. Managed to snag this pic.


----------



## Mullcom

Okej i did some more testing and check ram and reatech CPU... 

I test with memtest64 insted and start with 1 thread. That work with no errors. Then i do 2 and 3.. When i get to 4 i did get bluescreen :/

So i test to resett do defoult settings for memory's

So no issue att all. So this is interesting. what this tells me is that CPU on AIR was not efficient enough so my timing that i had on AIR for my memmory culd handle it. but now when i switch to Water cooling CPU seams to be to fast and timing fails.

Skickat från min SM-G973F via Tapatalk


----------



## PopReference

bluedevil said:


> Hey guys, I got a X570 Aorus Master here that Gigabyte sent me, wondering if it's just me or I have some dead memory banks, specifically B1 and B2 banks.
> 
> Issue: Memory inserted in A1 and A2, shows correct amount, posts. Move memory to B1 or B2, continual boot loop, no post, DRAM light on mobo, but RGB lights up.
> 
> Using a QVL certified DDR4 kit from Team Group.
> https://www.newegg.com/team-16gb-28...calibur&cm_re=xcalibur-_-20-331-221-_-Product
> 
> CPU is a Ryzen 9 3900X, purchased new. Tried reseating 4x.
> 
> This is my issue perfectly.
> https://linustechtips.com/main/topic/1145006-pmu-memory-training-error-x570-aorus-master/
> 
> Thoughts?
> 
> Thanks alot guys. :thumb:


Put them in A2 and B2


----------



## Lexi is Dumb

With AMD citing bios size as the reason for cutting Zen 3 support for older generations, should we also be worried with only 16MB bios chips on these boards?

Even the Xtreme only has a 16MB bios.


----------



## RaXelliX

Lexi is Dumb said:


> With AMD citing bios size as the reason for cutting Zen 3 support for older generations, should we also be worried with only 16MB bios chips on these boards?
> 
> Even the Xtreme only has a 16MB bios.


No. X570 has enough space left for Zen 3 code (about 5-6MB). Current Gigabyte X570 BIOS files are about 10MB in size.
Plus it is widely expected that Zen 3 will be the last AM4 compatible CPU. So unless AMD decides to bring Zen 4 to AM4 too i don't see a problem with X570. I mean currently X570 already does not support Ryzen 1000 series (Summit Ridge, 14nm).
Plus both the Master and Xtreme have one of the BIOS chips socketed. So technically it's possible to swap out one of them for a larger one. The backup chip is soldered tho so the user would lose dual BIOS functionality doing that.


----------



## bluedevil

PopReference said:


> bluedevil said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey guys, I got a X570 Aorus Master here that Gigabyte sent me, wondering if it's just me or I have some dead memory banks, specifically B1 and B2 banks.
> 
> Issue: Memory inserted in A1 and A2, shows correct amount, posts. Move memory to B1 or B2, continual boot loop, no post, DRAM light on mobo, but RGB lights up.
> 
> Using a QVL certified DDR4 kit from Team Group.
> https://www.newegg.com/team-16gb-28...calibur&cm_re=xcalibur-_-20-331-221-_-Product
> 
> CPU is a Ryzen 9 3900X, purchased new. Tried reseating 4x.
> 
> This is my issue perfectly.
> https://linustechtips.com/main/topic/1145006-pmu-memory-training-error-x570-aorus-master/
> 
> Thoughts?
> 
> Thanks alot guys. /forum/images/smilies/thumb.gif
> 
> 
> 
> Put them in A2 and B2
Click to expand...

Did that, still doesn't work.


----------



## PopReference

bluedevil said:


> Did that, still doesn't work.


Only thing left is try a single stick in every socket and/or test the sticks in a different system.

Other then the memory it's hard to say where the error can come form, the cpu or the board, unless there's any damaged pins or traces you can see. If you can't swap out anything then returning the easiest piece you can get a replacement for is my best guess.


----------



## bluedevil

PopReference said:


> Only thing left is try a single stick in every socket and/or test the sticks in a different system.
> 
> Other then the memory it's hard to say where the error can come form, the cpu or the board, unless there's any damaged pins or traces you can see. If you can't swap out anything then returning the easiest piece you can get a replacement for is my best guess.


Yep, I tested the sticks in my 8700K testbed, works perfectly. Then took each stick and tested on the X570 with the same result, A1 and A2 OK, B1 and B2 No POST. 

Thanks, this pretty much confirmed my initial findings. I think banks B1 and B2 are dead.


----------



## Diablo85

bluedevil said:


> Yep, I tested the sticks in my 8700K testbed, works perfectly. Then took each stick and tested on the X570 with the same result, A1 and A2 OK, B1 and B2 No POST.
> 
> Thanks, this pretty much confirmed my initial findings. I think banks B1 and B2 are dead.


so, i actually ran into this same sort of issue when i first put together my system last july (3900x at the time, X570 Xtreme), and I couldn't get the PC to POST until I re-seated the cpu in the socket. shot in the dark, but maybe try that?


----------



## bluedevil

Diablo85 said:


> so, i actually ran into this same sort of issue when i first put together my system last july (3900x at the time, X570 Xtreme), and I couldn't get the PC to POST until I re-seated the cpu in the socket. shot in the dark, but maybe try that?


Well I have reseated about 5 times now, even tried a little "wiggle" in once I put the 3900X in. I am really confused. What has me is that CPU-Z sees everything in every slot, it's just Windows and the BIOS can't/won't see anything slotted in B1 and B2. Very odd.


----------



## ManniX-ITA

Mullcom said:


> Okej i did some more testing and check ram and reatech CPU...
> 
> I test with memtest64 insted and start with 1 thread. That work with no errors. Then i do 2 and 3.. When i get to 4 i did get bluescreen :/
> 
> So i test to resett do defoult settings for memory's
> 
> So no issue att all. So this is interesting. what this tells me is that CPU on AIR was not efficient enough so my timing that i had on AIR for my memmory culd handle it. but now when i switch to Water cooling CPU seams to be to fast and timing fails.
> 
> Skickat från min SM-G973F via Tapatalk


Probably needs less or more voltage. Due to the better temps the behavior is different.

There's a number of things you can try:

SOC vCore at Normal, set VDDP/VDDG fixed; 900/950 or 1000/1050
CPU vCore at Normal , slightly lower or higher vCore offset
High LLC for CPU and SOC
If PBO is enabled, higher TDC


----------



## Mullcom

bluedevil said:


> Did that, still doesn't work.





Lexi is Dumb said:


> With AMD citing bios size as the reason for cutting Zen 3 support for older generations, should we also be worried with only 16MB bios chips on these boards?
> 
> Even the Xtreme only has a 16MB bios.


I can also point out one think. and that is you problebly dont need to update to lates bios. all fixes that comes for new CPU on new bios update so in teory is no use to update. =D

Skickat från min SM-G973F via Tapatalk


----------



## Zefram0911

just an update on that chipset temp from a few days ago. I took off the thermal pad and replaced it with kyronaut. The temps went from 59 to 47 and the fan doesn't spin anymore.


----------



## Mullcom

Zefram0911 said:


> just an update on that chipset temp from a few days ago. I took off the thermal pad and replaced it with kyronaut. The temps went from 59 to 47 and the fan doesn't spin anymore.


Is it this you talking about?

I have a really high number here.









Skickat från min SM-G973F via Tapatalk


----------



## ManniX-ITA

Mullcom said:


> Is it this you talking about?
> 
> I have a really high number here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skickat från min SM-G973F via Tapatalk


It's normal, that's the probe inside the chipset.
You have to look below at the other "Chipset" temperature from the ITE IT8688E.
If you replace the thermal pad that delta between those 2 temps will be much less; mine is 60c/52c now.


----------



## Nighthog

It's only the Master and below that have issues with chipset temperatures. They used some crappy TIM & pads on those boards. Only the Xtreme has decent pads used. It was a marketing point to mention it!

I have a 45C temperature at the moment with the chipset being blocked by my radiator. That's about as highest I've ever had it do. Usually it can be around 40C if I have some airflow around the chipset area. 

On the Xtreme the internal chipset & external probe temperatures have always been 2-3C from each other. Not the 20+ some might have had on the other boards in the line until they replaced the crap TIM they used.


----------



## Nighthog

bluedevil said:


> Yep, I tested the sticks in my 8700K testbed, works perfectly. Then took each stick and tested on the X570 with the same result, A1 and A2 OK, B1 and B2 No POST.
> 
> Thanks, this pretty much confirmed my initial findings. I think banks B1 and B2 are dead.


It has been reported before about dead DIMM slots on Gigabyte boards. Isn't the first time. Get another board from them.


----------



## Mullcom

ManniX-ITA said:


> It's normal, that's the probe inside the chipset.
> 
> You have to look below at the other "Chipset" temperature from the ITE IT8688E.
> 
> If you replace the thermal pad that delta between those 2 temps will be much less; mine is 60c/52c now.


Thx. I check this.


So I have change and test many different settings now and take advance from the forum also fine a good video.

For ppl like me that are a bit behind on OC this days it was a good video.







Anyway. It seams I can't get 1800mhz stable. A bit shame. I was hoping better performance with watercooler. LoL. Now I take a brake. 

Skickat från min SM-G973F via Tapatalk


----------



## ManniX-ITA

Nighthog said:


> It's only the Master and below that have issues with chipset temperatures. They used some crappy TIM & pads on those boards. Only the Xtreme has decent pads used. It was a marketing point to mention it!
> 
> I have a 45C temperature at the moment with the chipset being blocked by my radiator. That's about as highest I've ever had it do. Usually it can be around 40C if I have some airflow around the chipset area.
> 
> On the Xtreme the internal chipset & external probe temperatures have always been 2-3C from each other. Not the 20+ some might have had on the other boards in the line until they replaced the crap TIM they used.


I'd say is the opposite, only the Xtreme doesn't have any issue 
But the thermal design of the Xtreme is... extreme. 
A giant passive radiator connected with heat pipes, it's an easy win.
Would probably work either with the worst thermal pad in the world.

The thermal pads are from Laird and they are used also on the Master for the backplate.
Funny enough, doesn't seem they are that high quality. Here someone found they had melted in some vicious substance...


----------



## Nighthog

ManniX-ITA said:


> I'd say is the opposite, only the Xtreme doesn't have any issue
> But the thermal design of the Xtreme is... extreme.
> A giant passive radiator connected with heat pipes, it's an easy win.
> Would probably work either with the worst thermal pad in the world.
> 
> The thermal pads are from Laird and they are used also on the Master for the backplate.
> Funny enough, doesn't seem they are that high quality. Here someone found they had melted in some vicious substance...


Yeah I remember reading about "Leaking" thermal pads on the Master was it? I have seen the thing cheaper pads do, I have Alphacool pads from my GPX WC GPU blocks. They "leak" I've noted after disassembly's but doesn't seem to effect the pcb. You can just wipe it off and hardly notice it was there in the first place, but it does gunk up if dust gets nestled inside the "leakage". 

The thermal pads seem leak a oil component they are made from. Will depend on the manufacturer what they are made from.


----------



## pschorr1123

bluedevil said:


> Yep, I tested the sticks in my 8700K testbed, works perfectly. Then took each stick and tested on the X570 with the same result, A1 and A2 OK, B1 and B2 No POST.
> 
> Thanks, this pretty much confirmed my initial findings. I think banks B1 and B2 are dead.



There is a small chance the IO die (CPU) is defective. Have seen another user with your issue assumed it was MB, got new MB same problem. Turned out the CPU was defective. To know for sure do you have another AM4 CPU to test board with?


----------



## ManniX-ITA

Nighthog said:


> Yeah I remember reading about "Leaking" thermal pads on the Master was it? I have seen the thing cheaper pads do, I have Alphacool pads from my GPX WC GPU blocks. They "leak" I've noted after disassembly's but doesn't seem to effect the pcb. You can just wipe it off and hardly notice it was there in the first place, but it does gunk up if dust gets nestled inside the "leakage".
> 
> The thermal pads seem leak a oil component they are made from. Will depend on the manufacturer what they are made from.


Yeah, it was a Master. But these pads should be from Laird which, in theory, is the Rolls Royce for the thermal components...
I use Laird TECs in my build and they are almost twice expensive than the competitors; you'd expect much better than this.


----------



## Marius A

bluedevil said:


> Just swapped them around, same issue. Managed to snag this pic.


mate when you receive this errors , ram is most likely defective, i had a gskill flare x kit which gave me the same message i rma them


----------



## dansi

Look at the tear down between Master(1) and Xtreme(2).

For some reasons, Gigabyte used a black pad for the Master chipset hs. Which is probably cheap and bad conductor. 
A simple smear of paste would done wonders. Which is ironic since the other parts of Master are using the same type of pads as Xtreme.
Maybe they thought to save pennies since it will have fan!

It is a pita to repaste since you need to dissemble everything to remove the backplate before removing the chipset hsf!

(1)
https://www.tweaktown.com/image.php...-aorus-master-amd-motherboard-review_full.png
(1A)
https://www.tweaktown.com/image.php...-aorus-master-amd-motherboard-review_full.png
(2)
https://www.tweaktown.com/image.php...-aorus-xtreme-amd-motherboard-review_full.jpg
(2A)
https://www.tweaktown.com/image.php...-aorus-xtreme-amd-motherboard-review_full.jpg


----------



## Nighthog

dansi said:


> Look at the tear down between Master(1) and Xtreme(2).
> 
> For some reasons, Gigabyte used a black pad for the Master chipset hs. Which is probably cheap and bad conductor.
> A simple smear of paste would done wonders. Which is ironic since the other parts of Master are using the same type of pads as Xtreme.
> Maybe they thought to save pennies since it will have fan!
> 
> (1)
> https://www.tweaktown.com/image.php...-aorus-master-amd-motherboard-review_full.png
> (1A)
> https://www.tweaktown.com/image.php...-aorus-master-amd-motherboard-review_full.png
> (2)
> https://www.tweaktown.com/image.php...-aorus-xtreme-amd-motherboard-review_full.jpg
> (2A)
> https://www.tweaktown.com/image.php...-aorus-xtreme-amd-motherboard-review_full.jpg


Hey the Xtreme actually uses thermal paste compared to the Master! And by chance can you already note the "leakage" ON the pad.

I'm sad to see that black stuff on the backside of the board. Might leak.


----------



## dansi

I think the black pad may shear in the middle due to pressure and motion during transport or storage heat. 
Meaning the centre portion breaks down and spread outwards, leaving little TIM contact between chipset and hsf. The viscosity with cheap pad is poor compared to the usual paste goo!
Chalk that to another silly gigabyte idea, no wonder they never catch up with Asus.


----------



## ManniX-ITA

Don't think so, if it's like mine that darker area is where the pad "vulcanized" by heat.
The brighter part on the outside is still soft, that around the center is already stiff.
The center part which is missing it's the one hard like a stone and glued to the die.
This behavior can only tell how bad is the quality of this pseudo TIM.


----------



## PopReference

Yeah the chipset thermal pad is pretty poor quality mine tore off the same as the Tweaktown example.
Really good TIM isn't that necessary. I replace it with an IC graphite pad and temps stay at 40c.


----------



## Zefram0911

Also, I added the EK monoblock for the Master and the VRMs are 17C lower.


----------



## bluedevil

Marius A said:


> bluedevil said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just swapped them around, same issue. Managed to snag this pic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mate when you receive this errors , ram is most likely defective, i had a gskill flare x kit which gave me the same message i rma them
Click to expand...

I get that, however I tried them on my 8700K rig and they work fine. At this point I am trying to get another AM4 mobo to test out the 3900X.


----------



## Jeffreybt

Nighthog said:


> Hey the Xtreme actually uses thermal paste compared to the Master! And by chance can you already note the "leakage" ON the pad.
> 
> I'm sad to see that black stuff on the backside of the board. Might leak.


on the backside of my master there was something leaking all down the board from the thermal pads
on the front-chipset the pad/paste was uneven and rock hard (replaced it for great improvements)


----------



## matthew87

Nighthog said:


> It's only the Master and below that have issues with chipset temperatures. They used some crappy TIM & pads on those boards. Only the Xtreme has decent pads used. It was a marketing point to mention it!
> 
> I have a 45C temperature at the moment with the chipset being blocked by my radiator. That's about as highest I've ever had it do. Usually it can be around 40C if I have some airflow around the chipset area.
> 
> On the Xtreme the internal chipset & external probe temperatures have always been 2-3C from each other. Not the 20+ some might have had on the other boards in the line until they replaced the crap TIM they used.


In what way does the Master have chipset temp problems?

Is chipset temp exceeding its designed specifications? No

Is chipset temp causing system instability? No

Is chipset temp negatively impacting performance? No

There are no chipset temp issues, just a bunch of people who are obsessive with temperatures. Not to mention keep looking at the wrong temp sensor in HWInfo.


----------



## athkatla

bluedevil said:


> I get that, however I tried them on my 8700K rig and they work fine. At this point I am trying to get another AM4 mobo to test out the 3900X.


Memory training error, nothing to do with CPU. I got that message when i installed for first time my kit.

Boot with just 1 dimm first at A2 and the put the second one at B2.
Perhaps you will need to specify manually vdimm at 1.35. Don't use XMP.


----------



## dansi

This is how the pad looks. So in a higher heat environment, it looks likely to melt away and leak to the back side.
If the assembly line has poor tightness tolerance, the screws may be too tightened and break the centre portion, leaving little to no pad contacts with the chipset!


----------



## dansi

matthew87 said:


> In what way does the Master have chipset temp problems?
> 
> Is chipset temp exceeding its designed specifications? No
> 
> Is chipset temp causing system instability? No
> 
> Is chipset temp negatively impacting performance? No
> 
> There are no chipset temp issues, just a bunch of people who are obsessive with temperatures. Not to mention keep looking at the wrong temp sensor in HWInfo.


while X570 chipset tmax is 90C, it can be worrying if it idles at >65C in daily use, and may spike to 75 and more. :h34r-smi


I wonder who is doing B550 chipset, asmedia IIRC?

Kinda frustrating that a simple thermal goo would have temp dropped by 10C. *** is with that black thin pad???


----------



## Zefram0911

matthew87 said:


> In what way does the Master have chipset temp problems?
> 
> Is chipset temp exceeding its designed specifications? No
> 
> Is chipset temp causing system instability? No
> 
> Is chipset temp negatively impacting performance? No
> 
> There are no chipset temp issues, just a bunch of people who are obsessive with temperatures. Not to mention keep looking at the wrong temp sensor in HWInfo.



Weird take to minimize a different issue that we're really tackling.. and it's minimizing the fan noise and wear and tear. chipset fans are stupid.


----------



## ManniX-ITA

matthew87 said:


> In what way does the Master have chipset temp problems?
> 
> Is chipset temp exceeding its designed specifications? No
> 
> Is chipset temp causing system instability? No
> 
> Is chipset temp negatively impacting performance? No
> 
> There are no chipset temp issues, just a bunch of people who are obsessive with temperatures. Not to mention keep looking at the wrong temp sensor in HWInfo.


Sorry but IMO you are wrong.

Is chipset temp causing system instability? *Yes*

Is chipset temp negatively impacting performance? *Yes*

I had to switch back to Balanced fan profile back from Silent with a 29c degrees ambient temp.
The system became unstable. And this is with the Kryonaut already!

Yes, I have a pretty tight IF 1900 MHz oc but, you know, I spent 380 damn euro to be sure I could do it safely.
And instead I have to keep the fan running to avoid system instability.

You have to consider this little hot campfire is at the center of the board; its temperature is affecting everything around it.
The most impacted component is the 1st M.2 nVME drive which you really would like to keep as cold as possible to avoid performance degradation.
Instead the M.2 slot PCIe lanes are going through just a few centimetres from the chipset and are transferring the heat directly to the drive controller.

There's a reason why almost all x570 boards have a fan on it; they need it.



dansi said:


> while X570 chipset tmax is 90C, it can be worrying if it idles at >65C in daily use, and may spike to 75 and more. :h34r-smi
> 
> 
> I wonder who is doing B550 chipset, asmedia IIRC?
> 
> Kinda frustrating that a simple thermal goo would have temp dropped by 10C. *** is with that black thin pad???


Yes it's always the damn ASMedia, very frustrating. x670 too will be from them, there's no escape from it with AMD CPUs. 

It can only be the usual very stupid solution to drive cost down a few cents to make procurement happy.


----------



## matthew87

ManniX-ITA said:


> Sorry but IMO you are wrong.
> 
> Is chipset temp causing system instability? *Yes*
> 
> Is chipset temp negatively impacting performance? *Yes*
> 
> I had to switch back to Balanced fan profile back from Silent with a 29c degrees ambient temp.
> The system became unstable. And this is with the Kryonaut already!
> 
> Yes, I have a pretty tight IF 1900 MHz oc but, you know, I spent 380 damn euro to be sure I could do it safely.
> And instead I have to keep the fan running to avoid system instability.
> 
> You have to consider this little hot campfire is at the center of the board; its temperature is affecting everything around it.
> The most impacted component is the 1st M.2 nVME drive which you really would like to keep as cold as possible to avoid performance degradation.
> Instead the M.2 slot PCIe lanes are going through just a few centimetres from the chipset and are transferring the heat directly to the drive controller.
> 
> There's a reason why almost all x570 boards have a fan on it; they need it.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes it's always the damn ASMedia, very frustrating. x670 too will be from them, there's no escape from it with AMD CPUs.
> 
> It can only be the usual very stupid solution to drive cost down a few cents to make procurement happy.


No you're wrong. 

Just because you're having an issue doesn't meant it's common or related to design or manufacturing defect

Oh and then you go on to mention you have an OC..... Yes totally the chipset at fault here... /rolls eyes

There's plenty of us with Gigabyte X570 boards in this thread having zero issues whatsoever with chipset temperatures. 

The least of our issues relating to NvME SSD temps is the chipset, it's the the placement of the primary PCIe port where any moderately sized GPU shroud is going to both block airflow and radiate heat right over the NvME slot.


----------



## Shady Paz

bluechris said:


> Nothing is certain m8, can you change the battery at least? Many people reduced their problems by doing that.


ok, i took out my cpu and graphics just to apply new TIM and my bios reset (maybe took a few hours by the time i powered back on) - is this normal behavior? 
but i booted up and took out the power for a minute and put it back and the bios didnt reset? 
not sure whats happening, ill try a new battery.


----------



## ManniX-ITA

matthew87 said:


> No you're wrong.
> 
> Just because you're having an issue doesn't meant it's common or related to design or manufacturing defect
> 
> Oh and then you go on to mention you have an OC..... Yes totally the chipset at fault here... /rolls eyes
> 
> There's plenty of us with Gigabyte X570 boards in this thread having zero issues whatsoever with chipset temperatures.
> 
> The least of our issues relating to NvME SSD temps is the chipset, it's the the placement of the primary PCIe port where any moderately sized GPU shroud is going to both block airflow and radiate heat right over the NvME slot.


No problem, keep your opinion. 
It's just another terrible and shameful design from ASMedia.

It works for most because.. there's a fan on it!
I'm curious to see what will happen this summer.
Pretty sure there'll be a wave of "why I'm suddenly having BSODs???"

Obviously the GPU is the main contributor for the nVME drive; but at the same fan speed, same GPU, different TIM on the Chipset the SSD temp went down 5-10c.
Coincidence? No, I'd say is science 



Shady Paz said:


> ok, i took out my cpu and graphics just to apply new TIM and my bios reset (maybe took a few hours by the time i powered back on) - is this normal behavior?
> but i booted up and took out the power for a minute and put it back and the bios didnt reset?
> not sure whats happening, ill try a new battery.


It can be just grounding; disconnect the PSU power cable for a whole night and check if it's keeping the settings.
I'd replace the battery just to be sure.


----------



## Alex0401

a few days ago I had an unexpected situation when my PC shut down when I was watching Netflix. when I booted into BIOS, I saw that the CPU temperature shows -55 °. I immediately turned off the PC. The native CPU 3700X cooler turned off by itself. The CPU cooler heatsink was so hot that I could not keep my hand on it. I do not know why this happened. I immediately ordered a new CPU cooler Noctua NH-U12A on Amazon. And yesterday after installation, they show me such results. despite the fact that I installed only one fan on the CPU cooler.
I would really like to know if my system has normal temperatures?
And have the VRM pads of my x570 Aurus Master melted?


----------



## Medizinmann

Alex0401 said:


> a few days ago I had an unexpected situation when my PC shut down when I was watching Netflix. when I booted into BIOS, I saw that the CPU temperature shows -55 °. I immediately turned off the PC. The native CPU 3700X cooler turned off by itself. The CPU cooler heatsink was so hot that I could not keep my hand on it. I do not know why this happened. I immediately ordered a new CPU cooler Noctua NH-U12A on Amazon. And yesterday after installation, they show me such results. despite the fact that I installed only one fan on the CPU cooler.


Well - the Noctua NH-U12A is just so much better than the stock cooler...



> I would really like to know if my system has normal temperatures?
> And have the VRM pads of my x570 Aurus Master melted?


Looks good/normal to me - again remember you should forget the 1st higher number for chipset temps - it's a buggy readout of some sort.

The 2nd number in the 40-50°C range is the relevant one…

Greetings,
Medizinmann


----------



## dansi

Medizinmann said:


> Well - the Noctua NH-U12A is just so much better than the stock cooler...
> 
> 
> 
> Looks good/normal to me - again remember you should forget the 1st higher number for chipset temps - *it's a uggy readout of some sort.*
> 
> The 2nd number in the 40-50°C range is the relevant one…
> 
> Greetings,
> Medizinmann


This is early misconception. The chipset readout from X570 is a real value, a real diode in the chipset die. 
The other chipset readout from ITE is external sensor further away from die, it shows around 10C lower.


----------



## Alex0401

Medizinmann said:


> Well - the Noctua NH-U12A is just so much better than the stock cooler...
> 
> 
> 
> Looks good/normal to me - again remember you should forget the 1st higher number for chipset temps - it's a uggy readout of some sort.
> 
> The 2nd number in the 40-50°C range is the relevant one…
> 
> Greetings,
> Medizinmann


Thank you!


----------



## ManniX-ITA

dansi said:


> This is early misconception. The chipset readout from X570 is a real value, a real diode in the chipset die.
> The other chipset readout from ITE is external sensor further away from die, it shows around 10C lower.


Yes, the temp from ITE is the one to look only cause it's the input upon which the PCH heatsink fan speed is regulated.


----------



## Nighthog

dansi said:


> This is early misconception. The chipset readout from X570 is a real value, a real diode in the chipset die.
> The other chipset readout from ITE is external sensor further away from die, it shows around 10C lower.


THIS! Absolutely correct!

The Internal Diode is the real chipset temperature. And for some reason people choose to ignore it because it's "too high". 
Sometimes one wants to laugh at peoples decisions about the data as they refuse to believe it.

Get some thermal paste on your chipset and the external & internal temperature sensors will be very much similar. 

If you Internal sensor if too high and you have issues with stability are your gonna ignore that issue because another sensor tells you it's not that high?


----------



## matthew87

Nighthog said:


> THIS! Absolutely correct!
> 
> The Internal Diode is the real chipset temperature. And for some reason people choose to ignore it because it's "too high".
> Sometimes one wants to laugh at peoples decisions about the data as they refuse to believe it.
> 
> Get some thermal paste on your chipset and the external & internal temperature sensors will be very much similar.
> 
> If you Internal sensor if too high and you have issues with stability are your gonna ignore that issue because another sensor tells you it's not that high?


And what's too high? 

My understanding is the chipset is rated to 90c?

I haven't seen mine ever crack beyond 67c

Never had any stability issues, never once even heard the fan spin up on the chipset. Don't know how anyone could over GPU, radiator, case fans etc. 

I don't place that much stock in motherboard or diode temp sensors either. They're typical cheap and nasty ones that are poorly calibrated and accurate only within +-10% of the real figure at best. If that diode chipset temp sensor says say 80 degrees c, it could be anywhere within 72-88 degrees given how accurate most of them are. 

Better off buying your own temp sensors and IR gun where you know the accuracy and checking yourself.


----------



## Mullcom

day2 of try to reach better performance.

Manually clocking CPU I get to 4475mhz.

So I gave up go higher.. sad becouse the CPU temp was only 67c.. 

I change to auto overclock.

And now I am on 1800mhz on memory with higher CAS.









Skickat från min SM-G973F via Tapatalk


----------



## Carbonic

These are my X570 master chipset temperatures in a Fractal R6 case with open door and 3x120mm intake fans. The 1080ti right on top of it is not doing it any favors.


----------



## ManniX-ITA

Mullcom said:


> day2 of try to reach better performance.
> 
> Manually clocking CPU I get to 4475mhz.
> 
> So I gave up go higher.. sad becouse the CPU temp was only 67c..
> 
> I change to auto overclock.
> 
> And now I am on 1800mhz on memory with higher CAS.
> 
> Skickat från min SM-G973F via Tapatalk


Not the best to use Auto Overclock.
You should go Advanced and set manually the EDC at 0 otherwise PBO will cripple your performances.

Please use a software to take screenshots, these mobile shots are terrible 

https://getgreenshot.org/downloads/


----------



## ManniX-ITA

Carbonic said:


> These are my X570 master chipset temperatures in a Fractal R6 case with open door and 3x120mm intake fans. The 1080ti right on top of it is not doing it any favors.


It's pretty bad, probably the highest delta I've seen so far at that temp.
Very likely the thermal pad is so vulcanized the heat transfer is close to zero.
You should think about replacing it. Mine is 52c/60c now.
10c less delta than your and I have zero airflow since the case is open on both sides.


----------



## Mullcom

ManniX-ITA said:


> Not the best to use Auto Overclock.
> 
> You should go Advanced and set manually the EDC at 0 otherwise PBO will cripple your performances.
> 
> 
> 
> Please use a software to take screenshots, these mobile shots are terrible
> 
> 
> 
> https://getgreenshot.org/downloads/


I have try to go manually in bios and the software. But I don't get the same score in benchmark software and if I try to go up on same speed "OC" my computer crach. I try to only push CPU manually to 4500mhz but it only got to 4475 and stable is 4400. The weird part is temp was still around 65c.

Try to change core voltage but no effect.

I send some better pictures later. 

Skickat från min SM-G973F via Tapatalk


----------



## Mullcom

Mullcom said:


> I have try to go manually in bios and the software. But I don't get the same score in benchmark software and if I try to go up on same speed "OC" my computer crach. I try to only push CPU manually to 4500mhz but it only got to 4475 and stable is 4400. The weird part is temp was still around 65c.
> 
> Try to change core voltage but no effect.
> 
> I send some better pictures later.
> 
> Skickat från min SM-G973F via Tapatalk


And forgot to mention that I was nearly not get bios to boot.. I managed to go flashing back. 

Skickat från min SM-G973F via Tapatalk


----------



## Nighthog

@Mullcom Manual OC has a tendency to brick the BIOS if going for too much, so flashback is useful! 
Avoid reboots and do proper shutdown if tweaking settings. Reboots with marginal settings are the things that kill the BIOS needing flashback usage. I don't know why but it happens.


----------



## matthew87

My chipset teams are 62.5/45c peaks after an hour straight playing the new Doom


----------



## Mullcom

Nighthog said:


> @Mullcom Manual OC has a tendency to brick the BIOS if going for too much, so flashback is useful!
> 
> Avoid reboots and do proper shutdown if tweaking settings. Reboots with marginal settings are the things that kill the BIOS needing flashback usage. I don't know why but it happens.


Thxs for the heads up. 



Skickat från min SM-G973F via Tapatalk


----------



## RaXelliX

matthew87 said:


> My chipset teams are 62.5/45c peaks after an hour straight playing the new Doom


Mine is always around 45c mark (on die, higher number than the ITE one). Replaced the stock pad on my Master when i got it with Kryonaut. And disconnected the chipset fan because im brave (or crazy).
Tho i do have very good airflow in my case and no GPU sitting directly on top of the chipset so that problably helps.


----------



## dansi

Mullcom said:


> Thxs for the heads up.
> 
> Skickat från min SM-G973F via Tapatalk


I am a fan of setting pbo on from bios
With higher speed memory, it is easiest to extract another 10% of sustained performance that dont need constant stability tests and tweaks
My findings are here https://www.overclock.net/forum/10-...should-undervolt-your-ryzen-3000-part-ii.html


----------



## ManniX-ITA

dansi said:


> I am a fan of setting pbo on from bios
> With higher speed memory, it is easiest to extract another 10% of sustained performance that dont need constant stability tests and tweaks
> My findings are here https://www.overclock.net/forum/10-...should-undervolt-your-ryzen-3000-part-ii.html


It really depends on the CPU if it likes or not a negative offset.
I had better scores with EDC at 0 between -0.1v and -0.05v.
On the PBO bug with EDC at 1 better results at -0.04v.

From my testing using scalar at x1 is much worse; it will reduce greatly the single core performance.
You can compensate by raising the negative offset and keeping the scalar at 10x, it's way better.
LLC can be adjusted once you got the right balance; without it I'm always ending up in instability at load or in idle.


----------



## bluedevil

So I have an update, turns out it might just be my 3900X. Popped in my Ryzen 5 Pro 2400GE I had forgotten I had, and both sticks are recognized on first boot in the BIOS. Windows doesn't see all 16GB but I think that's another issue in itself.


----------



## pschorr1123

bluedevil said:


> So I have an update, turns out it might just be my 3900X. Popped in my Ryzen 5 Pro 2400GE I had forgotten I had, and both sticks are recognized on first boot in the BIOS. Windows doesn't see all 16GB but I think that's another issue in itself.


That sucks. Not the 1st 3900X to have a defective IO die/ memory controller that I have seen. Glad you caught it before getting a new MB and having the same issue though...

EDIT: although, Windows shouldn't have trouble seeing the RAM.....


----------



## bluedevil

pschorr1123 said:


> That sucks. Not the 1st 3900X to have a defective IO die/ memory controller that I have seen. Glad you caught it before getting a new MB and having the same issue though...
> 
> EDIT: although, Windows shouldn't have trouble seeing the RAM.....


It might just be my load of Windows....doing a fresh install anyways.  Gonna reinstall the 3900x in after to see but I dont think it will work.  Sounds like an RMA to me!


----------



## pschorr1123

bluedevil said:


> It might just be my load of Windows....doing a fresh install anyways.  Gonna reinstall the 3900x in after to see but I dont think it will work.  Sounds like an RMA to me!


I don't doubt it's the CPU I just have never seen Windows not see all RAM before (other than saying you have 1 or 2 GB less than actual but not a full 1 stick missing) so I'm just curios what is causing that. I hope both CPU are MB aren't defective as that would be really bad luck. Anyway, I hope your 3900X isn't your daily driver as it will suck to be without a computer for a couple weeks at best.


----------



## bluedevil

pschorr1123 said:


> I don't doubt it's the CPU I just have never seen Windows not see all RAM before (other than saying you have 1 or 2 GB less than actual but not a full 1 stick missing) so I'm just curios what is causing that. I hope both CPU are MB aren't defective as that would be really bad luck. Anyway, I hope your 3900X isn't your daily driver as it will suck to be without a computer for a couple weeks at best.


It isn't my daily driver, it's main purpose was and is for OCN content creation. I have a 8700K testbed I am using and my 8750h laptop to fall back on.


----------



## Mullcom

https://photos.app.goo.gl/pEwUeQRM9myqsFhY7

Is this max ??? I want 4500 

I did some new test and go fore highest possible MHz on cpu









Skickat från min SM-G973F via Tapatalk


----------



## RedRumy3

Seems like this is the most I can get out of my 4 sticks on my ultra board anything higher it does not like it at all.


----------



## capitollimited

Is there a timetable when we can expect AGESA 1005?


----------



## bluedevil

Seriously this is just boggling my mind....it works.....after a Ryzen 5 Pro 2400GE installed, then 3x Windows install, BIOS flash to F11 (again) then Ryzen 5 Pro 2400GE swap to Ryzen 9 3900X. I can't even....but hey all 4 8gb sticks are working!


----------



## pschorr1123

bluedevil said:


> Seriously this is just boggling my mind....it works.....after a Ryzen 5 Pro 2400GE installed, then 3x Windows install, BIOS flash to F11 (again) then Ryzen 5 Pro 2400GE swap to Ryzen 9 3900X. I can't even....but hey all 4 8gb sticks are working!


very odd. Any chance there may have been a piece of dust or something breaking contact with 1 of the pins?

I would stress test everything to make sure all is well.


----------



## Carbonic

Just had a gaming session and checked my temperatures again and the chipset is getting quite the beating temperature-wise. Guess I will be contacting Gigabyte Support.


----------



## bluedevil

pschorr1123 said:


> very odd. Any chance there may have been a piece of dust or something breaking contact with 1 of the pins?
> 
> I would stress test everything to make sure all is well.


I dunno. I cleaned out the socket with 90% Isopropyl Alcohol, cause I think the board was used prior to sending out to me. (Gigabyte Marketing)


----------



## matthew87

RaXelliX said:


> Mine is always around 45c mark (on die, higher number than the ITE one). Replaced the stock pad on my Master when i got it with Kryonaut. And disconnected the chipset fan because im brave (or crazy).
> Tho i do have very good airflow in my case and no GPU sitting directly on top of the chipset so that problably helps.


Nice

I am more than content with a peak on-die temperature of 65c. 

I consider my case to have pretty decent airflow. 

Fractal 7 XL case
X570 Master
3 x Noctua NF-A14 PWM for intake 
1 x Noctua NF-A14 PWM for exhaust 
2 x Noctua NF-A14 Industrial 2000RPM PWM for my Corsair H110i AiO

Also have a Samsung NvME and NVidia 1080 GTX right above the chipset, so in my book 65c peak is more than decent. 

Over the general hum of GPU, AiO and case fans I don't think I've ever heard the chipset fan. I don't even know what temperature the fan initializes at.


----------



## Zefram0911

lol.. "I never have issues with it.. and it doesn't bother me.. so it must be the same for everyone else."


----------



## Moparman

Board has been awesome for me and I had it before release. Have ran 2700x, 3600, 3700x and 3900x right now a nice 4.6ghz 3600 again.


----------



## matthew87

Zefram0911 said:


> lol.. "I never have issues with it.. and it doesn't bother me.. so it must be the same for everyone else."


Not sure if that's directed at me but ill bite. 

The polar opposite is what others have been running with... "I'm having all these issues... changed thermal compound.... everyone run out now and do the same as it worked for me and anything above 50c will lead to instability!" 

Never mind the countless other owners that aren't having any such issues.... Given the number of unique users that have posted in this thread relative to those complaining or encountering issues, those with issues are clearly in the minority. 

Nor the fact that perhaps some of these issues are also down to ****ty case cooling and setups by the owners. Everything from inadequate airflow right through to messy cabling or obstructions on and around the chipset.


----------



## KedarWolf

matthew87 said:


> Not sure if that's directed at me but ill bite.
> 
> The polar opposite is what others have been running with... "I'm having all these issues... changed thermal compound.... everyone run out now and do the same as it worked for me and anything above 50c will lead to instability!"
> 
> Never mind the countless other owners that aren't having any such issues.... Given the number of unique users that have posted in this thread relative to those complaining or encountering issues, those with issues are clearly in the minority.
> 
> Nor the fact that perhaps some of these issues are also down to ****ty case cooling and setups by the owners. Everything from inadequate airflow right through to messy cabling or obstructions on and around the chipset.


The guy that posted his chipset hitting 86C while gaming on stock TIM I doubt is just a victim of bad case management. 

My MSI X570 Unify while stress testing with RealBench barely hits 50C. :h34r-smi

Edit: And I have a 1080 Ti, one of two, RIGHT over the chipset fan with an EKWB waterblock and backplate.


----------



## rastaviper

Mullcom said:


> https://photos.app.goo.gl/pEwUeQRM9myqsFhY7
> 
> Is this max ??? I want 4500
> 
> I did some new test and go fore highest possible MHz on cpu
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skickat från min SM-G973F via Tapatalk


Being funny?
On a 3600/3600x the best scores are around 4000-4100, with air/water cooling.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


----------



## rastaviper

Mullcom said:


> Replace my air cooler... Temp is really good on this. But the thing is that I get now memory errors.
> 
> I have not change any settings that I had on air... I first start to think about the air flow was less becouse of this don't have a big fan. But I put a 140mm fan on the side of memory and dident solve it. So it's something else. But I have no clue. Can it be that CPU is more effective with this cooler and memory can't handel the timing now?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skickat från min SM-G973F via Tapatalk


What cpu do u have?
I hope you don't plan to do any serious ocing with this small cooler..

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mullcom

rastaviper said:


> What cpu do u have?
> I hope you don't plan to do any serious ocing with this small cooler..
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


Arctic liquid freezer 2 120mm

Skickat från min SM-G973F via Tapatalk


----------



## matthew87

KedarWolf said:


> The guy that posted his chipset hitting 86C while gaming on stock TIM I doubt is just a victim of bad case management.
> 
> My MSI X570 Unify while stress testing with RealBench barely hits 50C. :h34r-smi
> 
> Edit: And I have a 1080 Ti, one of two, RIGHT over the chipset fan with an EKWB waterblock and backplate.


Yes, poor case airflow and ventilation can't result in chips being tens of degrees higher  

And my X570 Master while running 8 hours of [email protected] maxing GPU and CPU barely cracks 60 and that's with my case fan profile on its silent mode....

Lets also not forget the cheap thermal diodes in most motherboards including high end models are hardly accurate. The Asus X370 Crosshair was infamous for its poor temp sensors, they would read 10-15c off and it was conceded by Asus reps on these very forums that they were just broken and so inaccurate they should be ignored. Some would read 10-15c UNDER, others 10-15c over and those lucky few owners would have functional sensors. 

A waterblock cooled GPU should be easier on chipset temps as less radiant heat been dumped directly into the case. Air cooled in most cases would result in higher temps around the cards than water cooled. Two air-cooled 1080 GTXs vs custom waterblock loop, the air-cooled would be dumping far more radiant heat around the GPUs. So I'm not sure what you're trying to prove with this point? 

I don't seem to be able to crack >65c in gaming or folding at home with CPU and GPU under load. Yet some people are nearly 20c above this.... Sure there's going to be the odd outlier and poor QC from any motherboard vendor or OEM, but some people here are taking chipset temps to the extreme stressing about something that has zero impact on reliability or performance. For the fella with 85c temps, sure that's a problem. For those stressing about 65-75c peak temps, with average temps well below this, lot of worrying about nothing.


----------



## meridius

Carbonic said:


> These are my X570 master chipset temperatures in a Fractal R6 case with open door and 3x120mm intake fans. The 1080ti right on top of it is not doing it any favors.


which is the right temp for the chipset as you have two readings ?


----------



## ManniX-ITA

matthew87 said:


> In what way does the Master have chipset temp problems?
> 
> Is chipset temp exceeding its designed specifications? No
> 
> Is chipset temp causing system instability? No
> 
> Is chipset temp negatively impacting performance? No
> 
> There are no chipset temp issues, just a bunch of people who are obsessive with temperatures. Not to mention keep looking at the wrong temp sensor in HWInfo.





matthew87 said:


> Not sure if that's directed at me but ill bite.
> 
> The polar opposite is what others have been running with... "I'm having all these issues... changed thermal compound.... everyone run out now and do the same as it worked for me and anything above 50c will lead to instability!"
> 
> Never mind the countless other owners that aren't having any such issues.... Given the number of unique users that have posted in this thread relative to those complaining or encountering issues, those with issues are clearly in the minority.
> 
> Nor the fact that perhaps some of these issues are also down to ****ty case cooling and setups by the owners. Everything from inadequate airflow right through to messy cabling or obstructions on and around the chipset.


You started the argument with some very strong and absolute statements, so yes you'll have to bite now 

Never seen anybody saying above 50c will lead to instability; from my experience it really depends on the settings.
With IF at 1800/1900 and PBO I could see instability between 70c and 75c.
It's not easy to spot and associate it to the chipset temperature; I think it's the main reason you don't see many complaining.
I didn't at the beginning; as you said the chipset should work fine up to 90c.
But I think around 75c is messing up something else around it.

I had the system stable for over a week and suddenly got again troubles; fan profile balanced, working fine. Fan profile silent, unstable.
Back and forth, 100% reproducible.
It's running on the edge, borderline unstable with the stock TIM even at stock settings.
Still borderline unstable with Kryonaut if the fan profile is silent and OC settings.
For a 380 euro board for me there's a lot to complain about.

Even if it's working fine for most of the users doesn't mean it's not an issue.
It can be a big issue with OC if you don't replace the TIM; and OC is the main reason to post here.
There are other forums most suited for Office users 

There's also a binning lottery for the chipset; I've seen other Master users replacing the TIM with Kryonaut as me.
Very similar airflow but they got 5c-10c less than me. You have to be lucky...


----------



## ManniX-ITA

meridius said:


> which is the right temp for the chipset as you have two readings ?


There's no "right" temp; the highest is from the diode inside the Chipset itself.
The lower one is from the mainboard sensor connected to the ITE Super I/O chip.

What you have to care about is the delta between those; if the delta is very high, like 15c-20c then the fan heatsink is not dissipating heat properly.
If you replace the stock pad with another TIM the delta should lower down to 5c-10c.

The lower temperature is often referred as the "right" temperature because it's the input for the fan profile.
Eg. when the lower temperature is below 60c with silent profile the fan will not start


----------



## Nighthog

matthew87 said:


> Lets also not forget the cheap thermal diodes in most motherboards including high end models are hardly accurate. The Asus X370 Crosshair was infamous for its poor temp sensors, they would read 10-15c off and it was conceded by Asus reps on these very forums that they were just broken and so inaccurate they should be ignored. Some would read 10-15c UNDER, others 10-15c over and those lucky few owners would have functional sensors.


This is a ASUS issue, they cheap out on components "that don't matter".

Gigabyte have always been decent and great with their sensor data as far as I can remember. Not one board I've owned from Gigabyte had faulty sensors, or inaccurate as to be completely dismissed. 
All the bad rep of bad sensors I've always led back into them being ASUS & ASRock boards. Somehow those users then regard all other board manufacturers to be the same.

ASUS isn't Gigabyte. Gigabyte is usually better for quality of components. Never had a issue with their sensors data. Not at least from usual acceptable tolerance variance.

Chipset temperatures aren't a particular issue at hand, we just noticed a quality drawback on the Gigabyte boards that they could have handled better. Usage of TIM would been better overall for everyone in the end.


----------



## Elrick

KedarWolf said:


> The guy that posted his chipset hitting 86C while gaming on stock TIM I doubt is just a victim of bad case management.
> 
> My MSI X570 Unify while stress testing with RealBench barely hits 50C. :h34r-smi


Dare I say it, the MSI Unify is better at overclocking than the Aorus Master, plus it's kept far cooler.

Simply because MSI is still developing new products within the x570 chipset range whilst everyone else, is sitting back relaxed in vacuuming the easy money from gullible customers. Yeah, if you want RGB then get fleeced like sheep with all the other worthless, junk motherboards.

But if you want to really overclock, watch your PC become a 'pizza oven' then just slide in the cheese/tomato and enjoy the experience.


----------



## Nighthog

Elrick said:


> Dare I say it, the MSI Unify is better at overclocking than the Aorus Master, plus it's kept far cooler.
> 
> Simply because MSI is still developing new products within the x570 chipset range whilst everyone else, is sitting back relaxed in vacuuming the easy money from gullible customers. Yeah, if you want RGB then get fleeced like sheep with all the other worthless, junk motherboards.
> 
> But if you want to really overclock, watch your PC become a 'pizza oven' then just slide in the cheese/tomato and enjoy the experience.


LOL!

MSI Unify is a "we ****ed up" we need to get something that isn't **** out! Hence the decent quality of this board. It's to save face from their botched lower tier boards. MSI if anything was trying to cruise on their prior X470 & B450 fame into X570 when everyone else improved their game.

Their second try is good though. Others didn't need a second try for most part. 

I do hope to see some decent things come from the B550 launch next month from most parties. I see more issues worked out and the platform mature.


----------



## Mullcom

I start to unlike this bord. I did change 2 things in bios and I have this on before and all other settings in bios are defoult. Effect are bios froze >0

Now I need to reflash it. Not stable at all. 


Skickat från min SM-G973F via Tapatalk


----------



## matthew87

ManniX-ITA said:


> It's running on the edge, borderline unstable with the stock TIM even at stock settings.
> Still borderline unstable with Kryonaut if the fan profile is silent and OC settings.
> For a 380 euro board for me there's a lot to complain about.


In that case i'd RMA the board. 

If you can't achieve 100% stability at stock settings then there's something truly amiss. 

I wouldn't accept that on a 85 euro board yet alone 380.


----------



## Mullcom

rastaviper said:


> Being funny?
> On a 3600/3600x the best scores are around 4000-4100, with air/water cooling.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


Hehe. Okej then. I was only intressting how high it can go with this cooler. Sadly I buy the wrong memory for this. 

Skickat från min SM-G973F via Tapatalk


----------



## rastaviper

Mullcom said:


> Hehe. Okej then. I was only intressting how high it can go with this cooler. Sadly I buy the wrong memory for this.
> 
> Skickat från min SM-G973F via Tapatalk


Sorry to tell u that the cooler that u have bought is not much better then the stock cooler.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mullcom

rastaviper said:


> Sorry to tell u that the cooler that u have bought is not much better then the stock cooler.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


You joking right? This cooler is fantastic!.


It's my memory that are crap. 

Skickat från min SM-G973F via Tapatalk


----------



## Elrick

Nighthog said:


> LOL!
> 
> MSI Unify is a "we ****ed up" we need to get something that isn't **** out! Hence the decent quality of this board. It's to save face from their botched lower tier boards. MSI if anything was trying to cruise on their prior X470 & B450 fame into X570 when everyone else improved their game.
> 
> Their second try is good though. Others didn't need a second try for most part.


Don't forget that MSI is working on their updated Bios versions whilst Gigabyte is sitting dumb like it doesn't matter anymore to them. Not good enough to only release hardware then walk away from it offering no support whatsoever.



Nighthog said:


> I do hope to see some decent things come from the B550 launch next month from most parties. I see more issues worked out and the platform mature.


 Have my eye on anything from either Asus, Asrock or MSI built boards but absolutely NOTHING from Gigabyte, not good enough to supply only 16Mb bios ROMs alone and then charging Aorus Master and Xtreme price tags.

That was indeed scum-bag like behaviour in doing that and then trying desperately to justify their dirty decision in doing that on expensive boards. Justified on smaller priced hardware here with lacking overclocking potential but not with those models.

Not an MSI shill here but at least they never shafted the end user with substandard bios updates, they simply work whilst Gigabyte's efforts was completely shameful and pathetic.


----------



## ManniX-ITA

matthew87 said:


> In that case i'd RMA the board.
> 
> If you can't achieve 100% stability at stock settings then there's something truly amiss.
> 
> I wouldn't accept that on a 85 euro board yet alone 380.


I was almost there but then I've read probably a few hundreds thread and realized it's a very common issue.
Especially with 3800x and 3900x.

Should have scaled back to a x470 and waited for the x600, hoping would be better.
At the end decided I'd take the beat. At the time GB was still supporting this board with regular updates.

Now I don't think there will be ever any improvement.
Maybe with a new 4000 series things will improve, maybe the x600 will be less awful.
For sure this setup it's not going to last long in my rig, not anywhere close to my last i4770k/Z87 combo.



Mullcom said:


> I start to unlike this bord. I did change 2 things in bios and I have this on before and all other settings in bios are defoult. Effect are bios froze >0
> 
> Now I need to reflash it. Not stable at all.
> 
> 
> Skickat från min SM-G973F via Tapatalk


Welcome to the club.

Today I had the unpleasant idea to build a per CCX profile out of this one for the PBO bug.
Didn't want to input again all the memory settings etc etc.

Just disabling PBO and setting a low clock and it wouldn't POST.
Multiple failures, shutdown, BIOS reset.
I thought to lower down the multiplier to 41 to at least achieve a POST.
Not the best outcome; I got a POST but no boot and black screen entering the BIOS.

Obviously no BIOS profile reset cause the POST was "successful".
What's the problem! There's the usual clear cmos button right?
Well it didn't work. 5 minutes trying and it was still ending up in the botched POST.

What's the problem! There's the 2nd BIOS right?
Nope. I think mine fried. I had problems earlier with it and I couldn't get a POST so I switched.
Now it's like shorten; the board shuts down brutally half a second after power up.

Ok... I went back to the other BIOS. Trying another 5 minutes clearing cmos and nothing.
Jesus is the most basic feature of IBM PC compatibles since 1981... how could not work?
I was almost there going to swap out the cell battery and suddenly it did work.
Astounding...

I'm messing now with the old i4770k running on a ASRock Z87 for the new build.
And I miss it. I mean, the ASRock boards are very very far from being the best.
How a failure can be this board to push me to miss a cheap ASRock?

I had a Gigabyte Z87X-OC before this ASRock.
And it had more or less the same issues as this one.
Quality issues, stability issues, booting issues, dual bios issues... all of it.
And it was an Intel platform.

The ASRock board boots fast. Doesn't reset the profile if something is wrong except very few cases.
Doesn't have a dual bios but, guess what, you don't really need it!
The overclock is pretty easy and super stable if it works.
It's a pretty bad and rough board but still way better than the old GB board costing almost twice.

So many years and still the same experience; I don't think I'm going to buy again another GB.


----------



## ManniX-ITA

Elrick said:


> Don't forget that MSI is working on their updated Bios versions whilst Gigabyte is sitting dumb like it doesn't matter anymore to them. Not good enough to only release hardware then walk away from it offering no support whatsoever.
> 
> 
> 
> Have my eye on anything from either Asus, Asrock or MSI built boards but absolutely NOTHING from Gigabyte, not good enough to supply only 16Mb bios ROMs alone and then charging Aorus Master and Xtreme price tags.
> 
> That was indeed scum-bag like behaviour in doing that and then trying desperately to justify their dirty decision in doing that on expensive boards. Justified on smaller priced hardware here with lacking overclocking potential but not with those models.
> 
> Not an MSI shill here but at least they never shafted the end user with substandard bios updates, they simply work whilst Gigabyte's efforts was completely shameful and pathetic.


Did you check what's the flash size on your Unify?
They don't specify it and from what I've read they did the same as GB, they use 16MB on all the x570 including the high end boards.
From the specs, only ASRock and ASUS are using 32MB. ASRock also on the cheapest ones.


----------



## Nighthog

Elrick said:


> Don't forget that MSI is working on their updated Bios versions whilst Gigabyte is sitting dumb like it doesn't matter anymore to them. Not good enough to only release hardware then walk away from it offering no support whatsoever.
> 
> 
> 
> Have my eye on anything from either Asus, Asrock or MSI built boards but absolutely NOTHING from Gigabyte, not good enough to supply only 16Mb bios ROMs alone and then charging Aorus Master and Xtreme price tags.
> 
> That was indeed scum-bag like behaviour in doing that and then trying desperately to justify their dirty decision in doing that on expensive boards. Justified on smaller priced hardware here with lacking overclocking potential but not with those models.
> 
> Not an MSI shill here but at least they never shafted the end user with substandard bios updates, they simply work whilst Gigabyte's efforts was completely shameful and pathetic.


Yikes, even if I disliked my BIOSTAR board I wouldn't go to the lengths you and others are crapping on Gigabyte for. Seems like personal your dislikes. 16Mb bios hasn't been a issue yet, doesn't seem to a issue to come for Gigabyte either for AM4. 
On price I see the other vendors be no different. They cheap out on something else than another brand.

I've disliked the Asus boards more than the Gigabyte ones I've had. My BIOSTAR adventure was a huge disappointment but was a risk I was willing to take. I found I liked the BIOS options BIOSTAR provide better than the other brands but support is kinda lacklustre and the boards compatibility for what I was trying to be a mismatch for the particular board I tried. But they seem to improve with later boards.

I think the hate toward Gigabyte is getting out of hand here. As far as I see it MSI was worse with their 16Mb abandonment. They just scrapped support for their 16Mb boards and told users to upgrade boards to 32Mb ones.


----------



## Waltc

This thread has gotten rather amusing... Just thought I'd would chime in about my x570 Aorus Master being likely the best mboard I've ever owned, and I've been rolling my own systems since I bought my last OEM-built system in 1995, an original Pentium from Micron, back when Micron sold Micron-branded pre-built retail x86 Windows systems direct to customers... Yeah, that was a long time ago...!

Installed this Master on July 09, '19, along with a Zen 2 3600X, and for a new-CPU architecture release (Zen 2 is not the same architecture as Zen 1/+, and for many more reasons other than manufacturing process nodes and sizes.) From bioses F3 (my mboard shipped with this) and the earliest AMD AGESAs, I installed them all up to F11 with the latest AGESAs from AMD--excluding the 1.0.0.5 "rollup" AGESA which GB and most everyone else has yet to ship. The mboard has met my expectations consistently and continues to do so. I would buy another and easily be able to recommend the product to anyone. (Now running bios F12b with no apparent difficulty.)

Then, in mid-March, I jumped on a great sale of the 3900X--Amazon offered a special deal on the 3900X which I was unable to turn down at the time, sucker that I am! Other than having to do a battery pull for 45 minutes to correctly flush NVRAM data that didn't clear 100% when CMOS was cleared after the new CPU was installed in March, the mboard is performing flawlessly at the moment. Just as it has since last July.

To date I have had 0 problems related to the x570 chipset with its inaudible fan. Not a single one. XMP has functioned flawlessly with the several different speeds of Patriot DDR4 I've thrown at it. If you like headphones, the Master has the best, cleanest sound HD Headphone sound I've ever heard from a motherboard--the functioning headphone amp still blows me away. Coupled with the base RealTek sound chip and the SABRE hardware DAC, it's night and day superior to the MSI + Nahimic software I had been using prior to the Master. The feature list on the mboard isn't equaled by anything in its its price range, last I looked--and as I discovered, they all work as advertised!

Hope you fellows having problems with your x570 Master can get them sorted!


----------



## rastaviper

Mullcom said:


> You joking right? This cooler is fantastic!.
> 
> 
> It's my memory that are crap.
> 
> Skickat från min SM-G973F via Tapatalk


I am dead serious.
What is your highest oc, at what voltage and with what max temp at CB20?

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


----------



## dansi

Waltc said:


> This thread has gotten rather amusing... Just thought I'd would chime in about my x570 Aorus Master being likely the best mboard I've ever owned, and I've been rolling my own systems since I bought my last OEM-built system in 1995, an original Pentium from Micron, back when Micron sold Micron-branded pre-built retail x86 Windows systems direct to customers... Yeah, that was a long time ago...!
> 
> Installed this Master on July 09, '19, along with a Zen 2 3600X, and for a new-CPU architecture release (Zen 2 is not the same architecture as Zen 1/+, and for many more reasons other than manufacturing process nodes and sizes.) From bioses F3 (my mboard shipped with this) and the earliest AMD AGESAs, I installed them all up to F11 with the latest AGESAs from AMD--excluding the 1.0.0.5 "rollup" AGESA which GB and most everyone else has yet to ship. The mboard has met my expectations consistently and continues to do so. I would buy another and easily be able to recommend the product to anyone. (Now running bios F12b with no apparent difficulty.)
> 
> Then, in mid-March, I jumped on a great sale of the 3900X--Amazon offered a special deal on the 3900X which I was unable to turn down at the time, sucker that I am! Other than having to do a battery pull for 45 minutes to correctly flush NVRAM data that didn't clear 100% when CMOS was cleared after the new CPU was installed in March, the mboard is performing flawlessly at the moment. Just as it has since last July.
> 
> To date I have had 0 problems related to the x570 chipset with its inaudible fan. Not a single one. XMP has functioned flawlessly with the several different speeds of Patriot DDR4 I've thrown at it. If you like headphones, the Master has the best, cleanest sound HD Headphone sound I've ever heard from a motherboard--the functioning headphone amp still blows me away. Coupled with the base RealTek sound chip and the SABRE hardware DAC, it's night and day superior to the MSI + Nahimic software I had been using prior to the Master. The feature list on the mboard isn't equaled by anything in its its price range, last I looked--and as I discovered, they all work as advertised!
> 
> Hope you fellows having problems with your x570 Master can get them sorted!


While true mostly.
Master csm slow bug is not resolved. No other x570 has this issue i know of
Master Zen1 support was terrible, it cant support 2400G back then, and bios was barely usable for 2700, could be due to rom size
Master cannot control rgb in bios, could be due to rom siz
Master have a lot of bios options missing, could be due to rom size.
Master did use cheap thermal pad for the chipset, for some reason...
Master use cheap ram vrm, seems overclocking ram not as good as Asus

Gigabyte seem to always so near yet so far from the top.


----------



## Carbonic

KedarWolf said:


> The guy that posted his chipset hitting 86C while gaming on stock TIM I doubt is just a victim of bad case management.
> 
> My MSI X570 Unify while stress testing with RealBench barely hits 50C. :h34r-smi
> 
> Edit: And I have a 1080 Ti, one of two, RIGHT over the chipset fan with an EKWB waterblock and backplate.


Since you don't trust my "case management" I've attached this image showing it to you (with some rainbow RGB to catch your attention). This is how it was when I took the temperature in HWINFO64. From just having booted and written this right now the first chipset probe is showing 71C and the other one 52C in a fairly cool room.


----------



## MyUsername

dansi said:


> While true mostly.
> Master csm slow bug is not resolved. No other x570 has this issue i know of
> Master Zen1 support was terrible, it cant support 2400G back then, and bios was barely usable for 2700, could be due to rom size
> Master cannot control rgb in bios, could be due to rom siz
> Master have a lot of bios options missing, could be due to rom size.
> Master did use cheap thermal pad for the chipset, for some reason...
> Master use cheap ram vrm, seems overclocking ram not as good as Asus
> 
> Gigabyte seem to always so near yet so far from the top.


CSM lag is likely due to Nvida having a compatibility issue, I'm not concerned.

Why buy an x570 Master motherboard for Zen 1, makes no sense. Like having a Ferrari with a 1 litre Fiat engine.

RGB is crap, I would prefer not to have bloatware in the bios.

The main bios options are there, I haven't had any problems with options

The thermal pad on the chipset isn't the best, however it is enough for 7.4 watts. Thermal limit is 90'C.

RAM overclocking is fine, at least for me with 4 sticks.


----------



## dansi

I wonder what voltages you put through to get 3800>


----------



## ryouiki

Not sure what the fuss about memory overclocking is... this X70 Master has worked way better for me then x470 Crosshair VII.

4x8 @ 3800CL16 (1.36V), 4x8 @ 3733CL16 GDM OFF (1.36V). Unfortunately cannot stay on 3800 because my 3900X IF is not stable past 1866. CL14 doable, but my current case has bad airflow and I don't like memory going above 45C+.

Otherwise board has been much better experience other then CSM issue. Building a 2nd system with Master right now, curious to see if same problem happens on 5700XT.


----------



## MyUsername

dansi said:


> I wonder what voltages you put through to get 3800>


Normal, nothing worrying


----------



## Illined

Carbonic said:


> Since you don't trust my "case management" I've attached this image showing it to you (with some rainbow RGB to catch your attention). This is how it was when I took the temperature in HWINFO64. From just having booted and written this right now the first chipset probe is showing 71C and the other one 52C in a fairly cool room.



The graphics card certainly is not doing your chipset any good. You could try using a lower slot for the card and check if that helps the heat. Otherwise I'd be pretty inclined to repaste the chipset. That is something I will certainly be doing myself in the near future.


----------



## Mullcom

rastaviper said:


> I am dead serious.
> What is your highest oc, at what voltage and with what max temp at CB20?
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


4450 But have only pix for 4400 right now.









Skickat från min SM-G973F via Tapatalk


----------



## ManniX-ITA

I personally wouldn't go again for another Gigabyte.
Had same issues as years ago and it's not pleasant.
The great support from Matthew vanished.

But it doesn't mean it doesn't work for many others.
There are some very good aspects, some top notch; like the audio and VRM part.
But it's not enough for me.
I like to OC and it's quite awful with this board.
Memory OC so far has been quite okay, not much to complain.
Other than the instant, persistent and annoying continuous profile reset of course.
Just the same feeling I had with the Z87X-OC.

There are a lot of issues with the other brands too.
It's not that switching to MSI, Asus or ASRock is going to be a heavenly experience.
But I counted probably a dozen of people switching from the Master to the Unify.
All very satisfied. Not a single one did the opposite that I remember.


----------



## Mullcom

ManniX-ITA said:


> I was almost there but then I've read probably a few hundreds thread and realized it's a very common issue.
> 
> Especially with 3800x and 3900x.
> 
> 
> 
> Should have scaled back to a x470 and waited for the x600, hoping would be better.
> 
> At the end decided I'd take the beat. At the time GB was still supporting this board with regular updates.
> 
> 
> 
> Now I don't think there will be ever any improvement.
> 
> Maybe with a new 4000 series things will improve, maybe the x600 will be less awful.
> 
> For sure this setup it's not going to last long in my rig, not anywhere close to my last i4770k/Z87 combo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome to the club.
> 
> 
> 
> Today I had the unpleasant idea to build a per CCX profile out of this one for the PBO bug.
> 
> Didn't want to input again all the memory settings etc etc.
> 
> 
> 
> Just disabling PBO and setting a low clock and it wouldn't POST.
> 
> Multiple failures, shutdown, BIOS reset.
> 
> I thought to lower down the multiplier to 41 to at least achieve a POST.
> 
> Not the best outcome; I got a POST but no boot and black screen entering the BIOS.
> 
> 
> 
> Obviously no BIOS profile reset cause the POST was "successful".
> 
> What's the problem! There's the usual clear cmos button right?
> 
> Well it didn't work. 5 minutes trying and it was still ending up in the botched POST.
> 
> 
> 
> What's the problem! There's the 2nd BIOS right?
> 
> Nope. I think mine fried. I had problems earlier with it and I couldn't get a POST so I switched.
> 
> Now it's like shorten; the board shuts down brutally half a second after power up.
> 
> 
> 
> Ok... I went back to the other BIOS. Trying another 5 minutes clearing cmos and nothing.
> 
> Jesus is the most basic feature of IBM PC compatibles since 1981... how could not work?
> 
> I was almost there going to swap out the cell battery and suddenly it did work.
> 
> Astounding...
> 
> 
> 
> I'm messing now with the old i4770k running on a ASRock Z87 for the new build.
> 
> And I miss it. I mean, the ASRock boards are very very far from being the best.
> 
> How a failure can be this board to push me to miss a cheap ASRock?
> 
> 
> 
> I had a Gigabyte Z87X-OC before this ASRock.
> 
> And it had more or less the same issues as this one.
> 
> Quality issues, stability issues, booting issues, dual bios issues... all of it.
> 
> And it was an Intel platform.
> 
> 
> 
> The ASRock board boots fast. Doesn't reset the profile if something is wrong except very few cases.
> 
> Doesn't have a dual bios but, guess what, you don't really need it!
> 
> The overclock is pretty easy and super stable if it works.
> 
> It's a pretty bad and rough board but still way better than the old GB board costing almost twice.
> 
> 
> 
> So many years and still the same experience; I don't think I'm going to buy again another GB.


Hehe. Good story there. 

I change fclk to lower it down and set 1:1 
Was auto and already 1:1 so this should not make any change. But as ones before BIOS froze on startup. I power of get only black screen. So try some more times and suddenly it boot and I hit that delit key as never before. But it froze. Hmm.

So I power it down unplug power and do a some waiting. Not solved it same issue and froze. so test power down take out one of 2 memory to see any reaction. Black screen. So I do the same as before. Power it down for a while and first tart it freezes but second I managed boot in to bios. So my thoughts come to hitt the button for loade defoult settings. But to late it freezes. Crap!!! But didn't have up so I try a fue more times and this time I was Reddy go for defoult settings. 

I managed at least lode defoult and save .

Boot up as nothing have happened. ^_^

It's so strange. And it's seams it have a own life

Skickat från min SM-G973F via Tapatalk


----------



## Elrick

ManniX-ITA said:


> I personally wouldn't go again for another Gigabyte.
> Had same issues as years ago and it's not pleasant.
> The great support from Matthew vanished.


Partly he did provide some easy contact here, that was passed on to their Bios division that was fortunate but now it has all stopped.



ManniX-ITA said:


> But I counted probably a dozen of people switching from the Master to the Unify.
> All very satisfied. Not a single one did the opposite that I remember.


Exactly, you go by whom have left the Master to join another team, not one ever mentioned coming back. That alone says a lot more than those already stuck on the Master Zealotry of Promotion.

MSI is at least trying here and they haven't stopped releasing even more x570s (MAG X570 TOMAHAWK WIFI) , good for us here since their memory support is way ahead of Gigabyte and Asus, which isn't saying much about either of those 2 companies to begin with.

Also sticking with 32Mb bios means there is life for the hardware beyond the 4000 series CPUs, when they're released. Doubt any motherboard can even be updated on 16Mb ROMs due their inept provision of providing scaled down firmware, which means what exactly?

More like some pathetic excuse to stop people like us, ditching their failed product line over longevity and long term support. MSI isn't sounding like another failed company looking to score points in sales, they're sticking to the main objectives, superior memory support and long term CPU support (something Gigabyte has abandoned easily).

Also MSI is still releasing relevant updated bios revisions, whilst the Gigabyte Master is still stuck in 2019. Facts speak for themselves quite loudly rather than a few of us here, on OCN.


----------



## ManniX-ITA

Elrick said:


> Partly he did provide some easy contact here, that was passed on to their Bios division that was fortunate but now it has all stopped.
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly, you go by whom have left the Master to join another team, not one ever mentioned coming back. That alone says a lot more than those already stuck on the Master Zealotry of Promotion.
> 
> MSI is at least trying here and they haven't stopped releasing even more x570s (MAG X570 TOMAHAWK WIFI) , good for us here since their memory support is way ahead of Gigabyte and Asus, which isn't saying much about either of those 2 companies to begin with.
> 
> Also sticking with 32Mb bios means there is life for the hardware beyond the 4000 series CPUs, when they're released. Doubt any motherboard can even be updated on 16Mb ROMs due their inept provision of providing scaled down firmware, which means what exactly?
> 
> More like some pathetic excuse to stop people like us, ditching their failed product line over longevity and long term support. MSI isn't sounding like another failed company looking to score points in sales, they're sticking to the main objectives, superior memory support and long term CPU support (something Gigabyte has abandoned easily).
> 
> Also MSI is still releasing relevant updated bios revisions, whilst the Gigabyte Master is still stuck in 2019. Facts speak for themselves quite loudly rather than a few of us here, on OCN.


Yes but I wouldn't be so quick to hail MSI as the savior.
One of the main reasons I chose the Master over the Unify is the outstanding number of quality issues.
There are by far more users reporting hardware issues with audio, hissing, dead boards, etc than with the Master.

It may be a lucky line but MSI failed countless times in the past.
They held the crown for the best GPUs for a long time and then they started doing ****e like anyone else.
They also have the most ridiculous marketing in this sector, boasting absolute absurdities for gold.
Absurdities from an engineering that sometimes makes you wonder which kind of drugs they are on.

Overall the brand that disappointed me less is ASRock; maybe it's because of the low expectations.
Despite the crappy features set and not exactly stellar performances their boards are still all alive.
They do what are supposed to and very reliably, no surprises.


----------



## rastaviper

Mullcom said:


> 4450 But have only pix for 4400 right now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skickat från min SM-G973F via Tapatalk


As I thought.
My max OCing of my 3600x with stock cooler was 4.5ghz for the game cpu.

Anyway, we are offtopic here, there are so many topics about ocing the 3600.
And why you are not providing the info that I wish you about temp, CB20?


Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


----------



## ManniX-ITA

Not the right thread


----------



## Mullcom

rastaviper said:


> As I thought.
> My max OCing of my 3600x with stock cooler was 4.5ghz for the game cpu.
> 
> Anyway, we are offtopic here, there are so many topics about ocing the 3600.
> And why you are not providing the info that I wish you about temp, CB20?
> 
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


Have other things to do also. I have not v20 only 15. But I can do some testing on 20. But now I am focus on other things. So have patience. 

If you manage to do 4500 on 3600x on stock I am impressed. 

Skickat från min SM-G973F via Tapatalk


----------



## dansi

https://hardforum.com/threads/gigabyte-x570-aorus-master-wont-power-on-solution.1993194/
A lot of problem with Master reported at [H]


----------



## rastaviper

Mullcom said:


> Have other things to do also. I have not v20 only 15. But I can do some testing on 20. But now I am focus on other things. So have patience.
> 
> If you manage to do 4500 on 3600x on stock I am impressed.
> 
> Skickat från min SM-G973F via Tapatalk


 Me and others are hitting 4.550mhz or higher, it's not some secret if u know your way around.

But no worries, feel free to share your results of max temp and rest of details from CB15 with screenshots from HWINFO64 of course.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


----------



## ManniX-ITA

dansi said:


> https://hardforum.com/threads/gigabyte-x570-aorus-master-wont-power-on-solution.1993194/
> A lot of problem with Master reported at [H]


I should try this to see if I can resurrect the backup BIOS...


----------



## d0mini

Hi, I have a question for you - 

Have you got your bus clock reliably reporting at 100MHz? Not matter what I try - fully auto, auto with spectrum disabled/enabled, or setting it manually to 100MHz, it's always reported between 98.5 and 99.5 in HWInfo. Does this even with everything at stock and my RAM at XMP (3200MHz) and the infinity fabric set to auto (1600MHz).

This is on the X570 Xtreme, has anyone had any luck with this? I do have 4 sticks of RAM and I didn't have this problem until I added two more sticks - could this be the issue somehow?


----------



## Nighthog

d0mini said:


> Hi, I have a question for you -
> 
> Have you got your bus clock reliably reporting at 100MHz? Not matter what I try - fully auto, auto with spectrum disabled/enabled, or setting it manually to 100MHz, it's always reported between 98.5 and 99.5 in HWInfo. Does this even with everything at stock and my RAM at XMP (3200MHz) and the infinity fabric set to auto (1600MHz).
> 
> This is on the X570 Xtreme, has anyone had any luck with this? I do have 4 sticks of RAM and I didn't have this problem until I added two more sticks - could this be the issue somehow?


Nope 98% of the time I get 100.0Mhz reference with manual setting for 100.0Mhz & disabled spectrum. On occasion it might be 99.9Mhz but it's rare.


----------



## ManniX-ITA

d0mini said:


> Hi, I have a question for you -
> 
> Have you got your bus clock reliably reporting at 100MHz? Not matter what I try - fully auto, auto with spectrum disabled/enabled, or setting it manually to 100MHz, it's always reported between 98.5 and 99.5 in HWInfo. Does this even with everything at stock and my RAM at XMP (3200MHz) and the infinity fabric set to auto (1600MHz).
> 
> This is on the X570 Xtreme, has anyone had any luck with this? I do have 4 sticks of RAM and I didn't have this problem until I added two more sticks - could this be the issue somehow?


For me it's always reported 100.0 MHz on HWInfo but I only have 2 sticks.
In the BIOS is always reported a bit higher eg BCLK 100.45 MHz.


----------



## harkinsteven

Well my PC just crashed on Aorus Pro and lost data on two hdds and 4 ssd. Completely wipe the partitions. :S


----------



## PopReference

d0mini said:


> Hi, I have a question for you -
> 
> Have you got your bus clock reliably reporting at 100MHz? Not matter what I try - fully auto, auto with spectrum disabled/enabled, or setting it manually to 100MHz, it's always reported between 98.5 and 99.5 in HWInfo. Does this even with everything at stock and my RAM at XMP (3200MHz) and the infinity fabric set to auto (1600MHz).
> 
> This is on the X570 Xtreme, has anyone had any luck with this? I do have 4 sticks of RAM and I didn't have this problem until I added two more sticks - could this be the issue somehow?


I had some issues with this too but I get 100 with Spectrum disabled now. Try overclocking the bclk a bit(100.1 or 100.5) booting to windows, check to see if it's reporting correctly, restarting and go back to auto with spec disabled.


----------



## WheresWally

I rarely post here because all threads from all manufacturers become echo chambers after the first 100 pages. I have had boards from ASRock Asus and Gigabyte since starting my journey on Zen/Ryzen. They all have issues, but confirmation bias prevents people from thinking that their moves to this board or that board isn't anything but the best decision they have ever made.

Right now I have a Windows Storage Spaces box running on an Asus X370 STRIX with a Ryzen 7 1700X, Since I am not trying to push the PC to it's limits it has worked for two years with Windows 10 Pro and a 40 TB parity storage space and 16GB of 3200 RAM (2x8). I am currently running a CAD workstation with an Asus X470 STRIX and a Ryzen 7 2700X, 32GB (2x16) 3200 [email protected] It runs pretty much everyday without issues, but both those boards have known deficiencies, lack of good BIOS support and issues with the Realtek sound chips and noise. But none of those issues are show stopping. I am building a second Gigabyte system with the Aorus Master even though there are issues with it (as with every other board or brand). 

If you want to see a Gigabyte board that really has issues then look at the first gen Aorus AX370 Gaming 7, everything mentioned here pales in comparison to the issues with that board.

All this is to say please remember that forums like overclock.net are just too small a sample size for any manufacturer's boards to really reflect the millions of other PC enthusiasts that are having ZERO issues. These forums tend to attract people looking for remedies or workarounds for issues they are having. So people with board issues asking others having issues is generally what these threads tend to devolve into. Take a quick look here, as of this post 250+ pages, 7600+ posts and in the last hundred of those pages only about 30 people are replying and posting comments.

Just trying to add a bit of perspective. 

Back to my build, still in the planning stages with some parts already in hand, but it is based around the Aorus X570 Master, 64GB 3600 (4x16), two 2TB PCIE 3x4 SSDs, approximately 22 TB of striped + mirrored Storage Space, custom water loop with two 360mm radiators, Lian Li 011D-XL case, 1000W EVGA power supply. CPU is still not purchased as I am trying to figure out if I buy a 3950X now or wait until the 4000 desktop CPUs are available in the fall. Also was planning on re-purposing my 1080Ti and supplementing it with another 1080Ti until the 3080 arrives. This is for CAD and other 3D rendering not to play games, but I do play games on it anyway.

I am sure I will have issues with this board too, just like my Asus and ASRock boards previous to this, it just comes with the territory.


----------



## MyUsername

ManniX-ITA said:


> I should try this to see if I can resurrect the backup BIOS...


That's the exact same thing that happened to me. Got out of bed, pressed the power button nothing. Power button on the motherboard was flickering, RGB was flickering, buzzing sound coming from the chipset fan, thought it was a power management failure on the board. Stripped the board for RMA. Removed the battery just for the hell of it, tested it 12 hours later and it fired up first time. I wasn't expecting it to work as I had no heatsink on the cpu lol. I put it down to bios 12e is buggy as F. I know this board gets emotional at times, but damn.


----------



## dansi

MyUsername said:


> That's the exact same thing that happened to me. Got out of bed, pressed the power button nothing. Power button on the motherboard was flickering, RGB was flickering, buzzing sound coming from the chipset fan, thought it was a power management failure on the board. Stripped the board for RMA. Removed the battery just for the hell of it, tested it 12 hours later and it fired up first time. I wasn't expecting it to work as I had no heatsink on the cpu lol. I put it down to bios 12e is buggy as F. I know this board gets emotional at times, but damn.


Did you oc yours?
i suspect is dual bios issue. When there is oc instability, most likely from ram, Master will reboot but get stuck between the bios.
I had mine dip switch to single bios day 1, and no problem so far. Even when i played around with ram oc instability.


----------



## Mullcom

d0mini said:


> Hi, I have a question for you -
> 
> 
> 
> Have you got your bus clock reliably reporting at 100MHz? Not matter what I try - fully auto, auto with spectrum disabled/enabled, or setting it manually to 100MHz, it's always reported between 98.5 and 99.5 in HWInfo. Does this even with everything at stock and my RAM at XMP (3200MHz) and the infinity fabric set to auto (1600MHz).
> 
> 
> 
> This is on the X570 Xtreme, has anyone had any luck with this? I do have 4 sticks of RAM and I didn't have this problem until I added two more sticks - could this be the issue somehow?


My is sometimes 100 and some 99.8 and so on. I don't care so much about it. 

Skickat från min SM-G973F via Tapatalk


----------



## ManniX-ITA

harkinsteven said:


> Well my PC just crashed on Aorus Pro and lost data on two hdds and 4 ssd. Completely wipe the partitions. :S


I remember it did happen to someone else too... I feel sorry for you.
Really hope it's an extremely rare event. Which BIOS version are you using?



WheresWally said:


> I rarely post here because all threads from all manufacturers become echo chambers after the first 100 pages. I have had boards from ASRock Asus and Gigabyte since starting my journey on Zen/Ryzen. They all have issues, but confirmation bias prevents people from thinking that their moves to this board or that board isn't anything but the best decision they have ever made.
> 
> Right now I have a Windows Storage Spaces box running on an Asus X370 STRIX with a Ryzen 7 1700X, Since I am not trying to push the PC to it's limits it has worked for two years with Windows 10 Pro and a 40 TB parity storage space and 16GB of 3200 RAM (2x8). I am currently running a CAD workstation with an Asus X470 STRIX and a Ryzen 7 2700X, 32GB (2x16) 3200 [email protected] It runs pretty much everyday without issues, but both those boards have known deficiencies, lack of good BIOS support and issues with the Realtek sound chips and noise. But none of those issues are show stopping. I am building a second Gigabyte system with the Aorus Master even though there are issues with it (as with every other board or brand).
> 
> If you want to see a Gigabyte board that really has issues then look at the first gen Aorus AX370 Gaming 7, everything mentioned here pales in comparison to the issues with that board.
> 
> All this is to say please remember that forums like overclock.net are just too small a sample size for any manufacturer's boards to really reflect the millions of other PC enthusiasts that are having ZERO issues. These forums tend to attract people looking for remedies or workarounds for issues they are having. So people with board issues asking others having issues is generally what these threads tend to devolve into. Take a quick look here, as of this post 250+ pages, 7600+ posts and in the last hundred of those pages only about 30 people are replying and posting comments.
> 
> Just trying to add a bit of perspective.
> 
> Back to my build, still in the planning stages with some parts already in hand, but it is based around the Aorus X570 Master, 64GB 3600 (4x16), two 2TB PCIE 3x4 SSDs, approximately 22 TB of striped + mirrored Storage Space, custom water loop with two 360mm radiators, Lian Li 011D-XL case, 1000W EVGA power supply. CPU is still not purchased as I am trying to figure out if I buy a 3950X now or wait until the 4000 desktop CPUs are available in the fall. Also was planning on re-purposing my 1080Ti and supplementing it with another 1080Ti until the 3080 arrives. This is for CAD and other 3D rendering not to play games, but I do play games on it anyway.
> 
> I am sure I will have issues with this board too, just like my Asus and ASRock boards previous to this, it just comes with the territory.


I agree, every board has issues and every brand its full line of problems.
Used to work for an hardware distributor when I was young and had my company after, so I knew everything of every single board.
But in the last 15 years only have experience from the few, still above the average, stuff that I buy for myself and family.

I'm not happy about the Master for the price it costs; especially due to the limited OC experience.
There are problems but not showstoppers; real ones are much more severe.
For sure I'll take my chances with another brand next time.
Can't really bare that they didn't improve one inch were they were weak in some many years.

Good luck with your build, it's going to be funny :thumb:



MyUsername said:


> That's the exact same thing that happened to me. Got out of bed, pressed the power button nothing. Power button on the motherboard was flickering, RGB was flickering, buzzing sound coming from the chipset fan, thought it was a power management failure on the board. Stripped the board for RMA. Removed the battery just for the hell of it, tested it 12 hours later and it fired up first time. I wasn't expecting it to work as I had no heatsink on the cpu lol. I put it down to bios 12e is buggy as F. I know this board gets emotional at times, but damn.


I'm using F12a bios so probably it's not related.
Thanks for sharing it, I'll definitely have to try swapping out the battery.



dansi said:


> Did you oc yours?
> i suspect is dual bios issue. When there is oc instability, most likely from ram, Master will reboot but get stuck between the bios.
> I had mine dip switch to single bios day 1, and no problem so far. Even when i played around with ram oc instability.


Mine ended up in this scenario trying to OC.
Not 100% sure but I remember it was while trying RAM OC.


----------



## MyUsername

dansi said:


> Did you oc yours?
> i suspect is dual bios issue. When there is oc instability, most likely from ram, Master will reboot but get stuck between the bios.
> I had mine dip switch to single bios day 1, and no problem so far. Even when i played around with ram oc instability.


A moderate OC on the RAM 3733 cl16, I don't OC the cpu because it pulls too much amps and I want to keep it, I just let PBO do it's thing with the EDC bug. I'm aware of the dual bios issue, in the early days August on this system I was getting memory training errors F9 and yes it would trip to the other bios if it F9ed or 0D too many times so I change the dip switch to the main bios. The backup bios is still on it's factory original bios and I did try the backup bios, dead with the same symptoms, I'm not sure it was a cmos problem. This not the first time I've revived a bios, I corrupted the cmos once on a 6700k Gigabyte x58 ud3r board, the secure boot went spaz and I had to short 2 pins on the main bios chip for it to use the backup bios so I could restore the main bios, what a joke. Clear cmos jumper and removing the battery for some time did not work.

I don't know what caused it on the Master. All I did was run [email protected], finished it and shut my PC down and the board freaked out in the morning on the first day on my furlough yippee. Been sound since for nearly 2 months.

This is the first AMD PC I've had since the Opteron 165 days, had that thing de-lidded running 2.8GHz. Been building and fixing PC's as a hobby since 98 and I'm finding the x570 platform a bit finicky.


----------



## d0mini

Hey, so I thought I'd follow up - I worked out why it was happening.

The reason I got 4 sticks was so I could work from home without running out of memory - I also turned on virtualization which I need for using WSL2. Turns out virtualization is the culprit here! Thank you to all the feedback and suggestions, you're all pretty active and I love that 

I turned off virtualization and immediately get 100MHz every time. Before I tried setting 100.5 Base Clock in the BIOS and it still gave me about 98.5MHz.

I'm not sure what to do with this info tbh! I need virtualisation for WSL2, but it's giving me inconsistent and low base clocks which absolutely doesn't help me with memory overclocking. I guess I'm either going to have to test in off-hours with virtualization off, then hope it's okay when I re-enable it... or find some alternative to WSL2 which works without virtualisation enabled. That second option kind of sucks - I've been loving WSL2, it's kind of fantastic for web dev :/


----------



## dansi

d0mini said:


> Hey, so I thought I'd follow up - I worked out why it was happening.
> 
> The reason I got 4 sticks was so I could work from home without running out of memory - I also turned on virtualization which I need for using WSL2. Turns out virtualization is the culprit here! Thank you to all the feedback and suggestions, you're all pretty active and I love that
> 
> I turned off virtualization and immediately get 100MHz every time. Before I tried setting 100.5 Base Clock in the BIOS and it still gave me about 98.5MHz.
> 
> I'm not sure what to do with this info tbh! I need virtualisation for WSL2, but it's giving me inconsistent and low base clocks which absolutely doesn't help me with memory overclocking. I guess I'm either going to have to test in off-hours with virtualization off, then hope it's okay when I re-enable it... or find some alternative to WSL2 which works without virtualisation enabled. That second option kind of sucks - I've been loving WSL2, it's kind of fantastic for web dev :/


yes it is due to svm on, this was posted earlier :thumb:
with virtualization enabled, expect a 2-3% loss of performance without.


----------



## ManniX-ITA

d0mini said:


> Hey, so I thought I'd follow up - I worked out why it was happening.
> 
> The reason I got 4 sticks was so I could work from home without running out of memory - I also turned on virtualization which I need for using WSL2. Turns out virtualization is the culprit here! Thank you to all the feedback and suggestions, you're all pretty active and I love that
> 
> I turned off virtualization and immediately get 100MHz every time. Before I tried setting 100.5 Base Clock in the BIOS and it still gave me about 98.5MHz.
> 
> I'm not sure what to do with this info tbh! I need virtualisation for WSL2, but it's giving me inconsistent and low base clocks which absolutely doesn't help me with memory overclocking. I guess I'm either going to have to test in off-hours with virtualization off, then hope it's okay when I re-enable it... or find some alternative to WSL2 which works without virtualisation enabled. That second option kind of sucks - I've been loving WSL2, it's kind of fantastic for web dev :/


Yes I forgot that Virtualization will enable Spread Spectrum.
I don't remember the reason why but I think it's related to security.
It's not an issue though, it's made on purpose.
Unless you are doing OC it doesn't really change much.


----------



## rastaviper

PopReference said:


> I had some issues with this too but I get 100 with Spectrum disabled now. Try overclocking the bclk a bit(100.1 or 100.5) booting to windows, check to see if it's reporting correctly, restarting and go back to auto with spec disabled.


It's important to mention though that messing with the BCLK can cause booting problems and other issues.

My Elite also stays most of the time around 98.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


----------



## ManniX-ITA

rastaviper said:


> It's important to mention though that messing with the BCLK can cause booting problems and other issues.
> 
> My Elite also stays most of the time around 98.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


Yes and it's pity.
The boost with PBO is amazing with just 0.8 on top.
I tried hard but even with a 0.1 on top I have sudden reboots sooner or later.
Have to keep it at 100.0.


----------



## Mullcom

One tip.. 

I download memtest86 as iso and flash it to a USB stick. 

This way I don't need to boot windows all the time. When I test my timing and speed on MeM.

Skickat från min SM-G973F via Tapatalk


----------



## MikeS3000

For those with issues waking from sleep on the f12e bios. Disable hybrid sleep in the power settings. I saw this suggestion on another forum and it fixed the sleep issues for me. Previously, on f12e the computer would sleep fine, but upon wakeup it would do a full reboot.


----------



## arnebanan

MikeS3000 said:


> For those with issues waking from sleep on the f12e bios. Disable hybrid sleep in the power settings. I saw this suggestion on another forum and it fixed the sleep issues for me. Previously, on f12e the computer would sleep fine, but upon wakeup it would do a full reboot.


It's driven me to the point of insanity for the better part of a week now, resetting bios, googling for hours etc. Thank you very much indeed !


----------



## ManniX-ITA

Mullcom said:


> One tip..
> 
> I download memtest86 as iso and flash it to a USB stick.
> 
> This way I don't need to boot windows all the time. When I test my timing and speed on MeM.
> 
> Skickat från min SM-G973F via Tapatalk


Even better to have a full Windows install to boot for testing and benching:

https://www.easyuefi.com/wintousb/


----------



## Mullcom

ManniX-ITA said:


> Even better to have a full Windows install to boot for testing and benching:
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.easyuefi.com/wintousb/


Hmm. Yes maybe. 

This way I did now I get a good understand about the memory.

I first go with x.m.p settings and boost my MHz on memory and when I get a error I start to add voltage up. And type down statics. I found a descent value of voltage and now I try to fix the minimum of the errors with change of timing. See below.

X.M.P settings
16-18-18-18-36

LvL 1 = 8%
LvL 2 = 16%
LvL 3 = 25%
LvL 4 = 33% moving inversions, 8bit pettern
LvL 5 = 41% moving inversions, random pattern


Memory voltage test
1776mhz. Volt 1.35 lvl 10 [email protected] 100%
1800mhz. Volt 1.35 lvl 3 [email protected],25%
1800mhz. Volt 1.38 lvl 4 26error at 33,59%
1800mhz. Volt 1.39 lvl 4 7 error at 33,59%
1800mhz. Volt 1.40 lvl 4 13error at 33,57%
1800mhz. Volt 1.41 lvl 4 [email protected],59%
1800mhz. Volt 1.42 lvl 4 [email protected],60%
1800mhz. Volt 1.43 lvl 4 [email protected],59%
1800mhz. Volt 1.44 lvl 4 [email protected],58%
1800mhz. Volt 1.45 lvl 3 [email protected],80%
1800mhz. Volt 1.46 lvl 4 [email protected],62%
1800mhz. Volt 1.47 lvl 4 [email protected],62%


Timing changed
17-18-18-18-36
1800mhz. Volt 1.44 lvl 5 [email protected],70%

Timing changed
16-18-18-19-37
1800mhz. Volt 1.44 lvl4 [email protected],62%

Timing changed
17-18-18-19-37
No boot

Timing changed
18-18-18-18-37
1800mhz. Volt 1.44 lvl4 [email protected],62%


Timing changed
18-18-18-19-37
1800mhz. Volt 1.44 lvl4 [email protected],62%



Skickat från min SM-G973F via Tapatalk


----------



## KedarWolf

Mullcom said:


> Hmm. Yes maybe.
> 
> This way I did now I get a good understand about the memory.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> I first go with x.m.p settings and boost my MHz on memory and when I get a error I start to add voltage up. And type down statics. I found a descent value of voltage and now I try to fix the minimum of the errors with change of timing. See below.
> 
> X.M.P settings
> 16-18-18-18-36
> 
> LvL 1 = 8%
> LvL 2 = 16%
> LvL 3 = 25%
> LvL 4 = 33% moving inversions, 8bit pettern
> LvL 5 = 41% moving inversions, random pattern
> 
> 
> Memory voltage test
> 1776mhz. Volt 1.35 lvl 10 [email protected] 100%
> 1800mhz. Volt 1.35 lvl 3 [email protected],25%
> 1800mhz. Volt 1.38 lvl 4 26error at 33,59%
> 1800mhz. Volt 1.39 lvl 4 7 error at 33,59%
> 1800mhz. Volt 1.40 lvl 4 13error at 33,57%
> 1800mhz. Volt 1.41 lvl 4 [email protected],59%
> 1800mhz. Volt 1.42 lvl 4 [email protected],60%
> 1800mhz. Volt 1.43 lvl 4 [email protected],59%
> 1800mhz. Volt 1.44 lvl 4 [email protected],58%
> 1800mhz. Volt 1.45 lvl 3 [email protected],80%
> 1800mhz. Volt 1.46 lvl 4 [email protected],62%
> 1800mhz. Volt 1.47 lvl 4 [email protected],62%
> 
> 
> Timing changed
> 17-18-18-18-36
> 1800mhz. Volt 1.44 lvl 5 [email protected],70%
> 
> Timing changed
> 16-18-18-19-37
> 1800mhz. Volt 1.44 lvl4 [email protected],62%
> 
> Timing changed
> 17-18-18-19-37
> No boot
> 
> Timing changed
> 18-18-18-18-37
> 1800mhz. Volt 1.44 lvl4 [email protected],62%
> 
> 
> Timing changed
> 18-18-18-19-37
> 1800mhz. Volt 1.44 lvl4 [email protected],62%
> 
> 
> 
> Skickat från min SM-G973F via Tapatalk


Try your timings with these voltages and settings. ProcODT etc. are important as well.


----------



## Mullcom

KedarWolf said:


> Try your timings with these voltages and settings. ProcODT etc. are important as well.


thx. i do some more test and report back tomorrow. its a bit late now. 

Skickat från min SM-G973F via Tapatalk


----------



## Jeffreybt

I had the issue of the motherboard not working at all one morning and the solution was pulling the battery for a while (I had pulled it before but not for long enough i guess), I was pretty upset since it was the start of lockdown and i needed it for work, i was expecting to have to go buy another one since the RMA would have taken a long time (in fact they never did get back to me)

This board ha been ok, but all the small things are adding up and with Gigabyte Matthew gone there is a lack of communication/updates so I will probably be avoiding gigabyte in the future.


----------



## Carbonic

Illined said:


> The graphics card certainly is not doing your chipset any good. You could try using a lower slot for the card and check if that helps the heat. Otherwise I'd be pretty inclined to repaste the chipset. That is something I will certainly be doing myself in the near future.


Moving the graphics card lower down strangling its intake + going from PCIEX16 to PCIEX8 seems like a bad idea. Also seems rediculous just because Gigabyte failed at cooling its chipset properly.


----------



## ManniX-ITA

DRAM Ryzen Calculator 1.7.3 is out:

Some correction for Micron E-die and Hynix CJR/DJR presets
Bug fixes


----------



## Mullcom

If you have missed.

You all talk about low storage of the bios. 
this video was intresting to get to know this a little better







Skickat från min SM-G973F via Tapatalk


----------



## St0RM53

Elrick said:


> Don't forget that MSI is working on their updated Bios versions whilst Gigabyte is sitting dumb like it doesn't matter anymore to them. Not good enough to only release hardware then walk away from it offering no support whatsoever.
> 
> 
> 
> Have my eye on anything from either Asus, Asrock or MSI built boards but absolutely NOTHING from Gigabyte, not good enough to supply only 16Mb bios ROMs alone and then charging Aorus Master and Xtreme price tags.
> 
> That was indeed scum-bag like behaviour in doing that and then trying desperately to justify their dirty decision in doing that on expensive boards. Justified on smaller priced hardware here with lacking overclocking potential but not with those models.
> 
> Not an MSI shill here but at least they never shafted the end user with substandard bios updates, they simply work whilst Gigabyte's efforts was completely shameful and pathetic.



Yeah Gigabyte is really flipping the bird lately..let's not forget they've changed GBT_Matthew's position and they didn't replace the reps..and 0 updates since that point..it's not gonna end well for them like this


----------



## ManniX-ITA

Mullcom said:


> If you have missed.
> 
> You all talk about low storage of the bios.
> this video was intresting to get to know this a little better
> 
> Skickat från min SM-G973F via Tapatalk


Yes interesting, did a good piece.
For sure AMD was very shortsighted to support only 16MB flash in the first Ryzens.
They should have known better considering the very long planned life-cycle for AM4.

The padding mistake is very common; you should know how these things work before speculating


----------



## Mullcom

ManniX-ITA said:


> Yes interesting, did a good piece.
> 
> For sure AMD was very shortsighted to support only 16MB flash in the first Ryzens.
> 
> They should have known better considering the very long planned life-cycle for AM4.
> 
> 
> 
> The padding mistake is very common; you should know how these things work before speculating


Yee. I shuld say more " mistake "

Ye some ppl going to be upset but this is not many in full. If you viewing on the big picture.

And if AMD still holding a leader role in next gen. Will there be few of them who is upset today that will change to Intel... 

Ye I am angry but hmm AMD have cheaper CPU for the money.. 

Skickat från min SM-G973F via Tapatalk


----------



## MyUsername

Hey any you guys having crashes due to Windows 10 update KB4556799? I'm not sure if .NET KB4552931 is causing issues.

It looks like IF stability issues as it just crashes and reboots if anyone is having weird problems.


----------



## ManniX-ITA

Mullcom said:


> Yee. I shuld say more " mistake "
> 
> Ye some ppl going to be upset but this is not many in full. If you viewing on the big picture.
> 
> And if AMD still holding a leader role in next gen. Will there be few of them who is upset today that will change to Intel...
> 
> Ye I am angry but hmm AMD have cheaper CPU for the money..
> 
> Skickat från min SM-G973F via Tapatalk


Clearly AMD is winning hands down right now.
It's unpleasant but not totally unexpected that the 4xx chipset is not supporting the Zen3.
The risk was already known before the x570 came out.
Still eons better then what Intel did in the last 10 years, I wouldn't complain too much.



MyUsername said:


> Hey any you guys having crashes due to Windows 10 update KB4556799? I'm not sure if .NET KB4552931 is causing issues.
> 
> It looks like IF stability issues as it just crashes and reboots if anyone is having weird problems.


No, I've installed both 3 days ago and no issues.
It's probably something else, you have to look back at the latest changes in your profile.
It could be something even as far as 2 weeks ago.


----------



## MyUsername

ManniX-ITA said:


> No, I've installed both 3 days ago and no issues.
> It's probably something else, you have to look back at the latest changes in your profile.
> It could be something even as far as 2 weeks ago.


Na it's not my end, I'm actually on my 100% stable profile 3733 cl16. (Please let me stay in my secure bubble lol)

I did in fact find this that got mentioned today

https://www.tomsguide.com/uk/news/windows-10-kb4556799-bugs-what-to-do


----------



## ManniX-ITA

MyUsername said:


> Na it's not my end, I'm actually on my 100% stable profile 3733 cl16. (Please let me stay in my secure bubble lol)
> 
> I did in fact find this that got mentioned today
> 
> https://www.tomsguide.com/uk/news/windows-10-kb4556799-bugs-what-to-do


Yeah I've read about it and indeed was worried what could happen.
But these last years it's more or less 1 every 2 Win10 updates screwing up royally so I'm getting used...
I keep a daily backup of the boot partition.

I know how comfy is that secure bubble lol, love it 
But from your description of the issue it isn't looking like this last MS snafu could be the culprit.


----------



## Mullcom

MyUsername said:


> Na it's not my end, I'm actually on my 100% stable profile 3733 cl16. (Please let me stay in my secure bubble lol)
> 
> 
> 
> I did in fact find this that got mentioned today
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.tomsguide.com/uk/news/windows-10-kb4556799-bugs-what-to-do


Use prime95 and memtest86. If all okej. It maybe software.

Skickat från min SM-G973F via Tapatalk


----------



## ManniX-ITA

Mullcom said:


> Use prime95 and memtest86. If all okej. It maybe software.
> 
> Skickat från min SM-G973F via Tapatalk


Don't put your whole faith on it.
You can still pass both 100% and get random BSODs or sudden reboots.
If it's an LLC, SOC voltage or PWM settings issue very often no synthetic test trigger the right fuses.
Someone should make a test tailored for Ryzen that goes continuously back and forth from idle to stress state.
Not sure but maybe it could work.


----------



## Mullcom

Hay!!!! How can I get in to bios??? LoL!!

I am serious now. My computer stop showing bios startup. My keyboard activate when windows loaded.


Some new feature I don't know about.??

Skickat från min SM-G973F via Tapatalk


----------



## Mullcom

LOL!!!! This is so fantastic.. I found on other forums. It seams some MeMs can crach bios but system start. But no way to enter bios.

One of this MeMs is CMK323GX4M2B3200c16.

Exactly that I have. 

So now what hahaha.!!! 

Skickat från min SM-G973F via Tapatalk


----------



## Deepcuts

Mullcom said:


> LOL!!!!
> hahaha.!!!


I don't get it. Why so much laughter when you have a problem?


----------



## ManniX-ITA

Mullcom said:


> LOL!!!! This is so fantastic.. I found on other forums. It seams some MeMs can crach bios but system start. But no way to enter bios.
> 
> One of this MeMs is CMK323GX4M2B3200c16.
> 
> Exactly that I have.
> 
> So now what hahaha.!!!
> 
> Skickat från min SM-G973F via Tapatalk


That's weird but.. I'm getting used 
Try to pull off the battery for at least 30 mins to wipe the CMOS.


----------



## Mullcom

Deepcuts said:


> I don't get it. Why so much laughter when you have a problem?


Because it's so funny that something like this can happen.. Ironic... In the the old days. Bios was bios and you trust it was the thing that start up before anything ells. 

Of course it's not fun that it gets broken. But I may be in a Shock Conditions 

Skickat från min SM-G973F via Tapatalk


----------



## Mullcom

ManniX-ITA said:


> That's weird but.. I'm getting used
> 
> Try to pull off the battery for at least 30 mins to wipe the CMOS.


What I have read now of this problem it seams clear CMOS boy working. I have yast add a ticket to gigabyte  

I can still use computer and I am locky to have stable settings 



Skickat från min SM-G973F via Tapatalk


----------



## Mullcom

And hmm. Good luck to get to the CMOS !)









Skickat från min SM-G973F via Tapatalk


----------



## MyUsername

Mullcom said:


> LOL!!!! This is so fantastic.. I found on other forums. It seams some MeMs can crach bios but system start. But no way to enter bios.
> 
> One of this MeMs is CMK323GX4M2B3200c16.
> 
> Exactly that I have.
> 
> So now what hahaha.!!!
> 
> Skickat från min SM-G973F via Tapatalk


Are you able to access the bios through restart advanced option and select UEFI firmware settings? I thought it may have been fastboot but the bios screen still shows.

Update on my crashes, it was the KB4556799 update. I ran TM5 on modded 1usmus v3 settings and allowed the RAM to reach 47'C, Prime95 ran for 30 minutes, and then played GTA V for 2 hours(free off EPIC) and not a single glitch.


----------



## Mullcom

MyUsername said:


> Are you able to access the bios through restart advanced option and select UEFI firmware settings? I thought it may have been fastboot but the bios screen still shows.
> 
> 
> 
> Update on my crashes, it was the KB4556799 update. I ran TM5 on modded 1usmus v3 settings and allowed the RAM to reach 47'C, Prime95 ran for 30 minutes, and then played GTA V for 2 hours(free off EPIC) and not a single glitch.


Yes that work.

Here is two video for you all to see how it is and how to fix it. 

Now let's find out what they have to say about this bug and who's fault it is 

https://photos.app.goo.gl/SBoaG7JfBFvWdM2J8


https://photos.app.goo.gl/16RFXUoZM5SnctA89

Skickat från min SM-G973F via Tapatalk


----------



## MyUsername

Mullcom said:


> Yes that work.
> 
> Here is two video for you all to see how it is and how to fix it.
> 
> Now let's find out what they have to say about this bug and who's fault it is
> 
> https://photos.app.goo.gl/SBoaG7JfBFvWdM2J8
> 
> 
> https://photos.app.goo.gl/16RFXUoZM5SnctA89
> 
> Skickat från min SM-G973F via Tapatalk


I found this, might be related

https://forum.gigabyte.us/thread/7768/x570-aorus-master-get-bios


----------



## Mullcom

MyUsername said:


> I found this, might be related
> 
> 
> 
> https://forum.gigabyte.us/thread/7768/x570-aorus-master-get-bios


Yepp. I have read it.

Thx. I post awnser from gigabyte when they replaying back. 

Skickat från min SM-G973F via Tapatalk


----------



## dansi

MyUsername said:


> I found this, might be related
> 
> https://forum.gigabyte.us/thread/7768/x570-aorus-master-get-bios


Yup that is the long suspected issue with Master bios, why bios lag after turning off csm.
I am not sure if gigabyte other X570 boards are affected.

Something about their display out coding. Probably after they did their bios layout revamp that uses higher res design.
They used to give a low res option in bios to overcome this bug, which also becomes bugged with F11, that is no longer working and forever csm slow! 

Maybe because their X570 lineup all uses 16mb bios rom, and to squeeze more codes, they left out a line of code that cause this bug!
Damn gigabyte, just go back to lower resolution bios!


----------



## Elrick

Mullcom said:


> And if AMD still holding a leader role in next gen. Will there be few of them who is upset today that will change to Intel...
> 
> Ye I am angry but hmm AMD have cheaper CPU for the money..


YES still will be buying in the future MORE AMD cpus.

This is OCN where we constantly complain and whine about our fave hardware and also speculate how it could be BETTER.....

DAMN, will never go back to Intel under any circumstance, unless the current horrifying Regime in Washington, actually shuts down AMD for making their cpus in 'Chyna'. With this level of an unstable Government, never underestimate the danger and incompetency down the road for all of us to endure.




dansi said:


> Maybe because their X570 lineup all uses 16mb bios rom, and to squeeze more codes, they left out a line of code that cause this bug!
> Damn gigabyte, just go back to lower resolution bios!


Will never again buy another Gigabyte product.

The Master is my absolute last motherboard even if they release a 46 VRM power stage monster, will be happy with my future MSI, Asus and/or Asrock motherboards.


----------



## PopReference

Since everyone seems to be talking about Gigabyte and how they feel about it I guess I'll add my thoughts to this.

From my experience with the X370k K7 I thought I wouldn't get a Gigabyte board again. When the X570 boards released the only one with a reasonable physical layout for the QoL overclock/troubleshooting features was the Master(basically the debug code led is a place I can see it without any effort). So in future purchases I'm really just going to have to take it as they come, Gig has some serious software issues but many manufacturers need to improve the physical layout and features of their products.


----------



## gogx

New BIOS for some...

https://forums.tweaktown.com/gigabyte/28441-gigabyte-beta-bios.html


----------



## rissie

Mullcom said:


> Yes that work.
> 
> Here is two video for you all to see how it is and how to fix it.
> 
> Now let's find out what they have to say about this bug and who's fault it is
> 
> https://photos.app.goo.gl/SBoaG7JfBFvWdM2J8
> 
> 
> https://photos.app.goo.gl/16RFXUoZM5SnctA89
> 
> Skickat från min SM-G973F via Tapatalk



Did you by any chance set Fast boot to ultra fast? Cause that's what's supposed to happen - I have it enabled the same way. If you want to see the bios each time, you have to disable it. It's just much faster like this. I'm at windows desktop once the fans spin down from the initial boot. All very fast.

If I ever want to go to the bios, I have a shortcut on my desktop "C:\Windows\System32\shutdown.exe /r /fw /t 0"


----------



## Jeffreybt

gogx said:


> New BIOS for some...
> 
> https://forums.tweaktown.com/gigabyte/28441-gigabyte-beta-bios.html


Thanks
installed F12f for X570 Master

Slow bios with CSM disabled is still not fixed (nvidia video card)
having to enter and save memory setting multiple times for some settings still exists for me.

did not notice any other changes.


----------



## Dyngsur

Jeffreybt said:


> Thanks
> installed F12f for X570 Master
> 
> Slow bios with CSM disabled is still not fixed (nvidia video card)
> having to enter and save memory setting multiple times for some settings still exists for me.
> 
> did not notice any other changes.



I dunno which bios version that's the best for x570 master, currently running F12a, but I am thinking of start downgrade to F7 or something if they cant make newer bios better!
I really hope that they improve the bios for the motherboard and not just making the bios work with the newer amd cpus.

Its kinda strange cause when I bought the Master than Gigabyte was like the best cause of bios updates, good stable motherboard etc now they seem to fall behind


----------



## Mullcom

rissie said:


> Did you by any chance set Fast boot to ultra fast? Cause that's what's supposed to happen - I have it enabled the same way. If you want to see the bios each time, you have to disable it. It's just much faster like this. I'm at windows desktop once the fans spin down from the initial boot. All very fast.
> 
> 
> 
> If I ever want to go to the bios, I have a shortcut on my desktop "C:\Windows\System32\shutdown.exe /r /fw /t 0"


Hello. Actually I did try out that. My thoughts leeds to this feature also. Shuld be great if this say no bios boot in the description 

In my experience this didn't happen right away. I did boot several times and didn't notice any speed in the beginning. 

I going to check settings to set it off. because my USB keyboard not working untill windows start to loade.



Skickat från min SM-G973F via Tapatalk


----------



## Jeffreybt

Dyngsur said:


> I dunno which bios version that's the best for x570 master, currently running F12a, but I am thinking of start downgrade to F7 or something if they cant make newer bios better!
> I really hope that they improve the bios for the motherboard and not just making the bios work with the newer amd cpus.


Outside of the annoyance of the slow UI / and having to save mem settings a few times f12e was quite stable for me and my OC.
hopefully f12f is stable in the long run as well.


----------



## pal

I am fine on F12b. I was even able to overclock my xmp3000 Ripjaws ram to 3600 for the first time succesfuly.


----------



## Mullcom

dansi said:


> Yup that is the long suspected issue with Master bios, why bios lag after turning off csm.
> 
> I am not sure if gigabyte other X570 boards are affected.


My board is X570 ITX pro wifi




dansi said:


> Damn gigabyte, just go back to lower resolution bios!


Yess please !!!

No need of fancy fancy grafic. That do you get in the OS anyway. 

Skickat från min SM-G973F via Tapatalk


----------



## RaXelliX

Dyngsur said:


> I dunno which bios version that's the best for x570 master, currently running F12a, but I am thinking of start downgrade to F7 or something if they cant make newer bios better!
> I really hope that they improve the bios for the motherboard and not just making the bios work with the newer amd cpus.


Bad idea to downgrade to F7 etc. Thats older AGESA version and it will re-introduce 15 seconds of black sceen during boot. This was fixed in F10 with AGESA 1.0.0.4b


----------



## Mullcom

Jeffreybt said:


> Thanks
> 
> installed F12f for X570 Master
> 
> 
> 
> Slow bios with CSM disabled is still not fixed (nvidia video card)
> 
> having to enter and save memory setting multiple times for some settings still exists for me.
> 
> 
> 
> did not notice any other changes.


So if I enable this my boot in to bios going to be slow?

Skickat från min SM-G973F via Tapatalk


----------



## ManniX-ITA

Mullcom said:


> Hello. Actually I did try out that. My thoughts leeds to this feature also. Shuld be great if this say no bios boot in the description
> 
> In my experience this didn't happen right away. I did boot several times and didn't notice any speed in the beginning.
> 
> I going to check settings to set it off. because my USB keyboard not working untill windows start to loade.
> 
> 
> 
> Skickat från min SM-G973F via Tapatalk


Did you try moving the keyboard between the chipset and cpu usb ports?
The red one in the back is from the chipset the others from the cpu.
The front panel ports if you have are connected to the chipset.


----------



## Mullcom

ManniX-ITA said:


> Did you try moving the keyboard between the chipset and cpu usb ports?
> 
> The red one in the back is from the chipset the others from the cpu.
> 
> The front panel ports if you have are connected to the chipset.


Yes. I try both in back and one of the two in front. Same behavior on all. 

But I have no more issue after boot in to advance boot and chose to boot to uefi advance management. 

Skickat från min SM-G973F via Tapatalk


----------



## RaXelliX

Mullcom said:


> So if I enable this my boot in to bios going to be slow?
> 
> Skickat från min SM-G973F via Tapatalk


No. Only if you have a Nvidia video card and enable CSM the BIOS user interface will become very laggy. Almost no one should need CMS disabled so you can leave it enabled even if you don't use it.


----------



## Mullcom

RaXelliX said:


> No. Only if you have a Nvidia video card and enable CSM the BIOS user interface will become very laggy. Almost no one should need CMS disabled so you can leave it enabled even if you don't use it.


Okej. I going to test it. I have a Nvidia card.



Skickat från min SM-G973F via Tapatalk


----------



## Dyngsur

RaXelliX said:


> Bad idea to downgrade to F7 etc. Thats older AGESA version and it will re-introduce 15 seconds of black sceen during boot. This was fixed in F10 with AGESA 1.0.0.4b


hmm okey, well wounder wich bios thats the best for Master, well well we will see! Do we have any change logs about the new bios?


----------



## Nicked_Wicked

F12f seems a-okay, no real issues to speak off. Usual timings and voltages work without issue, no new features spotted.


----------



## ryouiki

Well according to BIOS thread:



Code:


According to GB BIOS testing team 1.0.0.5 has some issues. Some X570 BIOS updated today with AGESA 1.0.0.4p......next Beta BIOS coming with AGESA 1.0.0.6

So unlikely to be any big changes until next AGESA. Explains why we haven't seen 1.0.0.5 yet.


----------



## matthew87

That and covid and Z490


----------



## RTP_Overclock

I am running the F12e bios on my X570 pro. I have recently set the cpu fan profile to slient to try and control the seemingly random brief spikes in fan speed. However this does not seem to have stopped the issue. I have seen earlier posts about changing the temprature interval to 5 or 6, but in this BIOS it only goes up to 3 which is what it is already set at. Are there any other settings I can look at. As the rest of the time it is nice and quiet.


----------



## pschorr1123

ryouiki said:


> Well according to BIOS thread:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> According to GB BIOS testing team 1.0.0.5 has some issues. Some X570 BIOS updated today with AGESA 1.0.0.4p......next Beta BIOS coming with AGESA 1.0.0.6
> 
> So unlikely to be any big changes until next AGESA. Explains why we haven't seen 1.0.0.5 yet.


Nice...seems AMD still can't produce a bug free AGESA. Maybe they should spend less time/ $ on BS marketing and more on actual qvl/ beta testing


----------



## KedarWolf

pschorr1123 said:


> Nice...seems AMD still can't produce a bug free AGESA. Maybe they should spend less time/ $ on BS marketing and more on actual qvl/ beta testing


AGESA 1.0.0.5 working quite well on my Unify. Memory overclocking outstanding!

I get this, can do GDM disabled as well with 2T, but get better AIDA64 bandwidth with GDM enabled.


----------



## MyUsername

dansi said:


> Maybe because their X570 lineup all uses 16mb bios rom, and to squeeze more codes, they left out a line of code that cause this bug!
> Damn gigabyte, just go back to lower resolution bios!


It's got nothing to do with the size of the ROM as other boards manufacturers are using the same size and you should know only Matisse supports a 32MB ROM. And who's to say that boards with 32MB ROMS are any better with fancy graphics, are they going to have better future support when it's down to AMD to decide what gets what? The whole 600 chipset lineup may get a 32MB ROM.(Don't quote me on this)

Once you installed Windows with CSM disabled and have GPT partition, CSM is actually a none issue and can left enabled.


----------



## Nicked_Wicked

ryouiki said:


> Well according to BIOS thread:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> According to GB BIOS testing team 1.0.0.5 has some issues. Some X570 BIOS updated today with AGESA 1.0.0.4p......next Beta BIOS coming with AGESA 1.0.0.6
> 
> So unlikely to be any big changes until next AGESA. Explains why we haven't seen 1.0.0.5 yet.


Makes sense since other manufacturers except for MSI seem to be skipping it as well. I’d rather have a stable BIOS than a very buggy one, maybe Gigabyte in the meantime can squash a bunch of the more persistent bugs that have been around since launch.


----------



## dansi

F11 is stable for me, so staying with it. 
I guess next bios is when Amd sell the 4000 Apu, bios will need update. I wonder if 16mb will start become limitation, maybe Gigabyte will remove 2000 and 3000 apu.


----------



## Waltc

dansi said:


> Yup that is the long suspected issue with Master bios, why bios lag after turning off csm.
> I am not sure if gigabyte other X570 boards are affected....



I only run with CSM disabled, and I've yet to see the bios lag, thankfully.


----------



## Tantawi

That is because you don't have an NVIDIA GPU, the problem is specific to this combination.


----------



## Acertified

Tantawi said:


> That is because you don't have an NVIDIA GPU, the problem is specific to this combination.


I have CSM Disabled and also have 2 NVIDIA GPU's installed in my system and have NO BIOS lag.


----------



## pschorr1123

I know most here are not affected but AMD back peddled on no Zen 3 support for X470 and B450. Glad to see they listened to feedback.

Hopefully, they won't do a 180 on socket longevity and only do a max of 1 or 2 CPU gens per chipset in the future like Intel especially if most decent boards are above $200.


----------



## karkass

Hey guys. I was here before. I own two kits (4 sticks) of cmk16gx4m2d3600c18 (18-22-22-22-42) on a x570 aorus elite , and a 3800x and I wonder if someone managed to either tighten the timings to 3600c16, or managed to oc it and tighten the timings to 3800c16. 
If not, I wonder if settings like procodt and rtts are related to the timings or trfc, or they can be set the same for any timings / subtimings. I am strugling to reducing the trfc to lower than 580.
Anyways , micron e die owners, please help. 
Thank you in advance.


----------



## ManniX-ITA

karkass said:


> Hey guys. I was here before. I own two kits (4 sticks) of cmk16gx4m2d3600c18 (18-22-22-22-42) on a x570 aorus elite , and a 3800x and I wonder if someone managed to either tighten the timings to 3600c16, or managed to oc it and tighten the timings to 3800c16.
> If not, I wonder if settings like procodt and rtts are related to the timings or trfc, or they can be set the same for any timings / subtimings. I am strugling to reducing the trfc to lower than 580.
> Anyways , micron e die owners, please help.
> Thank you in advance.


Did you try with the settings from the latest DRAM Calculator 1.7.3?


----------



## Mullcom

karkass said:


> Hey guys. I was here before. I own two kits (4 sticks) of cmk16gx4m2d3600c18 (18-22-22-22-42) on a x570 aorus elite , and a 3800x and I wonder if someone managed to either tighten the timings to 3600c16, or managed to oc it and tighten the timings to 3800c16.
> 
> If not, I wonder if settings like procodt and rtts are related to the timings or trfc, or they can be set the same for any timings / subtimings. I am strugling to reducing the trfc to lower than 580.
> 
> Anyways , micron e die owners, please help.
> 
> Thank you in advance.


I have micron D-die 

I can do 16-18-18-18 up to 1767mhz 
Before I change to watercooler I did 1800mhz.

But 580 I haven't try to change. I have no understanding about that yet. 

I can send all my testings if you like. 

Skickat från min SM-G973F via Tapatalk


----------



## Nighthog

karkass said:


> Hey guys. I was here before. I own two kits (4 sticks) of cmk16gx4m2d3600c18 (18-22-22-22-42) on a x570 aorus elite , and a 3800x and I wonder if someone managed to either tighten the timings to 3600c16, or managed to oc it and tighten the timings to 3800c16.
> If not, I wonder if settings like procodt and rtts are related to the timings or trfc, or they can be set the same for any timings / subtimings. I am strugling to reducing the trfc to lower than 580.
> Anyways , micron e die owners, please help.
> Thank you in advance.


tRFC @ 580 for 3800/1900 is most likely not possible for Micron Rev.E.

Not for my kits at least. They can boot 590 tRFC but it's not possible to make it stable. You need something in the 600 range for stability.


----------



## Jeffreybt

Nighthog said:


> tRFC @ 580 for 3800/1900 is most likely not possible for Micron Rev.E.
> 
> Not for my kits at least. They can boot 590 tRFC but it's not possible to make it stable. You need something in the 600 range for stability.


im stable at 564 (4x16GB 3800/1900)
here on my current settings (left column is recommended, right side/red is current) + recommend settings for everything else.


----------



## Nighthog

Jeffreybt said:


> im stable at 564 (4x16GB 3800/1900)
> here on my current settings (left column is recommended, right side/red is current) + recommend settings for everything else.


It's a example on that not all Micron Rev.E can work at those values.


----------



## Xyloid

recently finished my build: x570 Aorus Master, 3900x, 5700 XT and this memory kit: https://www.newegg.com/team-16gb-288-pin-ddr4-sdram/p/N82E16820331244

sadly the kit is not on the board's QVL (i remember checking a different x570 aorus board that i was planning to get for the build that did in fact list the kit as supported so i assumed the much higher tiered board would also support it). needless to say i've been experiencing some issues and i wanted to make sure these are caused by lack of compatibility and nothing else

basically, the ram will only run at what the system defaults to (minimum timings downclocked to 2400mhz, fabric at 1200) and at w/e ryzen master automatically sets the timings to when raising fabric clock in coupled mode.

the system does not boot in XMP (although the correct clock and timings are displayed when choosing the option in the bios), tried manually setting the dram voltage and then manually setting all the timings to no avail. i also tried manually overclocking in multiple clocks with very loose timings (based off of dram calc, also tried various dram calc timings at different frequencies) - but the system doesn't post. only thing that works is resetting cmos at that point.

on top of all of that, i've experienced similar issues (system not booting, more of less the same error codes) when setting the fan curve to silent.. had to reset cmos because of that aswell.

anyone have any similar experiences? is it possible this is all caused by lack of compatibility with the memory or is there a different issue?

any help would be appreciated. ty!


----------



## Tantawi

Xyloid said:


> recently finished my build: x570 Aorus Master, 3900x, 5700 XT and this memory kit: https://www.newegg.com/team-16gb-288-pin-ddr4-sdram/p/N82E16820331244
> 
> sadly the kit is not on the board's QVL (i remember checking a different x570 aorus board that i was planning to get for the build that did in fact list the kit as supported so i assumed the much higher tiered board would also support it). needless to say i've been experiencing some issues and i wanted to make sure these are caused by lack of compatibility and nothing else
> 
> basically, the ram will only run at what the system defaults to (minimum timings downclocked to 2400mhz, fabric at 1200) and at w/e ryzen master automatically sets the timings to when raising fabric clock in coupled mode.
> 
> the system does not boot in XMP (although the correct clock and timings are displayed when choosing the option in the bios), tried manually setting the dram voltage and then manually setting all the timings to no avail. i also tried manually overclocking in multiple clocks with very loose timings (based off of dram calc, also tried various dram calc timings at different frequencies) - but the system doesn't post. only thing that works is resetting cmos at that point.
> 
> on top of all of that, i've experienced similar issues (system not booting, more of less the same error codes) when setting the fan curve to silent.. had to reset cmos because of that aswell.
> 
> anyone have any similar experiences? is it possible this is all caused by lack of compatibility with the memory or is there a different issue?
> 
> any help would be appreciated. ty!


Congrats on your new build! Did you update the bios to the latest one? and did you install the RAM in the correct slots? (A2 and B2) This is what it says in your board manual to insure maximum compatibility for 2-dimms configs.


----------



## atmorell

*Cold boot: Bios loading default settings SOLUTION!*

I have been having a really annoying issue since I got the board. Everytime power was lost and my PC had to do a cold boot, Post would take 1-2 mins and Bios would reset to default setting. (F11) Windows was rock solid running feather and Memtest for 10 hours+. Created a support ticket at Gigabyte, their conclusion was that my PSU or GPU was defect. All my components are on the supported list for the motherboard. 

Last night I started the Gigabyte Bios Update utility to see if there where any new Bios releases. When going through the menus I noticed the checkmark "Update Backup Bios" and thought why not, even though my board was already running F11. Nothing changed at first glance, still had my old Bios profiles but the next cold boot took 5-10 seconds instead of 2 mins. Bios did not load the default settings but all my profiles where gone. I configured XMP and setup my fan profiles and did multiple Cold boot test with no problems.

Almost RMA'ed the board. What a complete nightmare to troubleshoot!


----------



## ManniX-ITA

atmorell said:


> I have been having a really annoying issue since I got the board. Everytime power was lost and my PC had to do a cold boot, Post would take 1-2 mins and Bios would reset to default setting. (F11) Windows was rock solid running feather and Memtest for 10 hours+. Created a support ticket at Gigabyte, their conclusion was that my PSU or GPU was defect. All my components are on the supported list for the motherboard.
> 
> Last night I started the Gigabyte Bios Update utility to see if there where any new Bios releases. When going through the menus I noticed the checkmark "Update Backup Bios" and thought why not, even though my board was already running F11. Nothing changed at first glance, still had my old Bios profiles but the next cold boot took 5-10 seconds instead of 2 mins. Bios did not load the default settings but all my profiles where gone. I configured XMP and setup my fan profiles and did multiple Cold boot test with no problems.
> 
> Almost RMA'ed the board. What a complete nightmare to troubleshoot!


Thanks for sharing it!
Make sense to me, I always update both BIOS and never had a cold boot issue.
We should see someone with this issue recurring if it's fixing it.


----------



## dansi

ManniX-ITA said:


> Thanks for sharing it!
> Make sense to me, I always update both BIOS and never had a cold boot issue.
> We should see someone with this issue recurring if it's fixing it.


I also recommend disable 2nd bios using the hard dip switch.
Gigabyte did not do a good job with their 2nd bios fall over coding. 

So it is more clear. failed ram overclock recovery -> tries to boot 2nd bios -> bad coding -> board locks up.

ram overclocking is very hard to pickup if you pushed it to its max.
You can pass hours of memtest, but it may fail while training boot up. :h34r-smi


----------



## Marius A

dansi said:


> I also recommend disable 2nd bios using the hard dip switch.
> Gigabyte did not do a good job with their 2nd bios fall over coding.
> 
> So it is more clear. failed ram overclock recovery -> tries to boot 2nd bios -> bad coding -> board locks up.
> 
> ram overclocking is very hard to pickup if you pushed it to its max.
> You can pass hours of memtest, but it may fail while training boot up. :h34r-smi


i agree i disabled that second bios on my master first thing when i got the board via the onboard switches , i will use it only if the primary fails .


----------



## Mullcom

I share all my testing down below.

TYPE

D die from micro
CMK32GX4M2B3200C16
Corsair



X.M.P settings

16-18-18-18-36



BEST SETTINGS

1776mhz V1.35 [email protected] 100%

16-16-18-18-36

tRC60 tRRDS6 tRRDL9 rFAW24 tWTRS5 tWTRL14 tWR12 

tRDRD SCL3

tWRWR SCL3 

tRFC550 tCWL16 tRTP10 tRDWR7 tWRRD3 

tWRWR SC1

tWRWR SD7

tWRWR DD6

tRDRD SC1

tRDRD SD5

tRDRD DD4

tCKE0



Memory voltage test

1776mhz V1.35 lvl 10 [email protected] 100%
1800mhz V1.35 lvl 3 [email protected],25%
1800mhz V1.35 ohm20 [email protected],19%
1800mhz V1.35 ohm24 [email protected],15%
1800mhz V1.35 ohm30 [email protected],26%
1800mhz V1.35 ohm40 [email protected],76%
*1800mhz V1.35 ohm60 [email protected],40%
1800mhz V1.35 ohm40 pODT53.3 [email protected],25%
1800mhz V1.35 ohm40 pODT48 [email protected],60%
1800mhz V1.35 ohm40 pODT43.6 [email protected],60%
1800mhz V1.35 ohm40 pODT40 [email protected],26%
1800mhz V1.35 ohm40 pODT36.9 [email protected],20%

1800mhz V1.38 [email protected],59%
1800mhz V1.39 [email protected],59%
1800mhz V1.40 [email protected],57%
1800mhz V1.41 [email protected],59%
1800mhz V1.42 [email protected],60%
1800mhz V1.43 [email protected],59%
1800mhz 1qV1.44 [email protected],58%
1800mhz V1.45 [email protected],80%
1800mhz V1.46 [email protected],62%
1800mhz V1.47 [email protected],62%
1800mhz V1.44 [email protected],81% ohm 24 [email protected],58%
1800mhz V1.44 Trfc650 ohm 24 [email protected],60% [email protected],58%
1800mhz V1.44 ohm20 [email protected],81%


Timing changed

17-18-18-18-36
1800mhz V1.44 [email protected],70%
1800mhz V1.44 ohm 24 [email protected],74%
1800mhz V1.45 ohm 24 [email protected],62%


Timing changed
16-18-18-19-37

1800mhz V1.44 [email protected],62%
1800mhz V1.44 ohm 30 [email protected],62%
1800mhz V1.44 ohm 24 procODT53.3 [email protected],57% 


Timing changed
17-18-18-19-37
No boot


Timing changed
18-18-18-18-37
1800mhz V1.44 [email protected],62%


Timing changed
18-18-18-19-37
1800mhz V1.444 [email protected],62%


Timing changed

20-20-20-20-50
1800mhz V1.50 ohm40 pODT43.6 [email protected],00%



LvL 1 = 8%
LvL 2 = 16%
LvL 3 = 25%
LvL 4 = 33% moving inversions, 8bit pettern
LvL 5 = 41% moving inversions, random pattern

Skickat från min SM-G973F via Tapatalk


----------



## RaXelliX

Marius A said:


> i agree i disabled that second bios on my master first thing when i got the board via the onboard switches , i will use it only if the primary fails .


I use them interchangibly. Meaning i have only one enabled but when i flash a new BIOS i will flash to the one slot im not currently using. That way if the new BIOS is acting up or the flash fails i can flip the switch and be back at my stable BIOS again.

It's a great system if managed properly. Will problably come handy once i got to Zen3 later this year. God knows how stable the new BIOS is and what it does to backwards support. Tho as a 3800X owner im problably safe. I would be more worried if i was using 2000 series. This is in reference to the fact that some B450 and X470 boards will lose support for some older Ryzen CPU's once flashed with compatible BIOS. But people forget that X570 also has 16MB ROM chip on most boards.


----------



## airforce46270

Here is the issue I am having. I shut down my computer normally the night before, woke up and went to turn it on and nothing. There was no power going to the board. I went through all the steps, testing different power supplies and nothing. Removed the board to RMA and read about removing the battery and resetting the CMOS. It totally worked. So I put everything back in and all was good up until 3 days ago when it did it again. This time, all I did was remove my graphics card and removed the battery. It has happened 3 times since February, almost a month apart. Do you think disabling the second BIOS might fix this? I am willing to try anything at this point.


----------



## daddyfatsax

airforce46270 said:


> Here is the issue I am having. I shut down my computer normally the night before, woke up and went to turn it on and nothing. There was no power going to the board. I went through all the steps, testing different power supplies and nothing. Removed the board to RMA and read about removing the battery and resetting the CMOS. It totally worked. So I put everything back in and all was good up until 3 days ago when it did it again. This time, all I did was remove my graphics card and removed the battery. It has happened 3 times since February, almost a month apart. Do you think disabling the second BIOS might fix this? I am willing to try anything at this point.


Kinda having the same issue, but my board is just going through CMOS batteries. Every morning when I turn it on the BIOS is reset. Change the CMOS battery and I am good for a few weeks. My PC is plugged into a UPS too, so there should be no power loss. I don't get it.


----------



## pschorr1123

airforce46270 said:


> Here is the issue I am having. I shut down my computer normally the night before, woke up and went to turn it on and nothing. There was no power going to the board. I went through all the steps, testing different power supplies and nothing. Removed the board to RMA and read about removing the battery and resetting the CMOS. It totally worked. So I put everything back in and all was good up until 3 days ago when it did it again. This time, all I did was remove my graphics card and removed the battery. It has happened 3 times since February, almost a month apart. Do you think disabling the second BIOS might fix this? I am willing to try anything at this point.


you aren't really disabling 2nd bios by setting the dip switch you are just choosing to manually select which bios you boot from rather than letting GB decide which is the default behavior. And it will have no effect on your issue. You can try to replace cmos battery with a new one. It has worked for a couple people here. No known cause as what is causing the cmos battery to drain so fast or if that is the cause of "seemingly dead board" or a side effect of it.

One other user with the stock wraith cooler with the aRGB lights had an issue where the CMOS battery was being drained when pc was shut down. Turned out in his case that the aRGB leds were sucking down juice when pc was shut off. He resolved his issue by connecting the led cable the comes with cooler to argb header ( was unused in his scenario) in order to use the RGB Fusion software to disable the cooler leds. This most likely isn't your issue but was just a thought. You can enable ERP in bios which is a power savings feature that will ensure usb ports/ leds/ etc are powered off when PC is shut down to see if this will help with your issue.

There are a few users in this thread that have had similar issues like you only they were never able to get the board to power back on. People who have really early production numbers seem to be more likely to have the dead board issue but it's not guaranteed and there isn't any know cause or diagnosis of what component on the board actually failed. Hopefully, your more frequent occurrence of the issue isn't a precursor to permanent board failure


----------



## airforce46270

pschorr1123 said:


> you aren't really disabling 2nd bios by setting the dip switch you are just choosing to manually select which bios you boot from rather than letting GB decide which is the default behavior. And it will have no effect on your issue. You can try to replace cmos battery with a new one. It has worked for a couple people here. No known cause as what is causing the cmos battery to drain so fast or if that is the cause of "seemingly dead board" or a side effect of it.
> 
> One other user with the stock wraith cooler with the aRGB lights had an issue where the CMOS battery was being drained when pc was shut down. Turned out in his case that the aRGB leds were sucking down juice when pc was shut off. He resolved his issue by connecting the led cable the comes with cooler to argb header ( was unused in his scenario) in order to use the RGB Fusion software to disable the cooler leds. This most likely isn't your issue but was just a thought. You can enable ERP in bios which is a power savings feature that will ensure usb ports/ leds/ etc are powered off when PC is shut down to see if this will help with your issue.
> 
> There are a few users in this thread that have had similar issues like you only they were never able to get the board to power back on. People who have really early production numbers seem to be more likely to have the dead board issue but it's not guaranteed and there isn't any know cause or diagnosis of what component on the board actually failed. Hopefully, your more frequent occurrence of the issue isn't a precursor to permanent board failure


Thanks for the tips. I replaced the battery the last time it happened, so we will see if that will fix it. I never had this issue until I moved to the F11 bios, so maybe it is related to that somehow. I will enable ERP (if I haven't done so already) and see if that helps too. At this point, it's like throwing spaghetti at the wall and seeing what sticks. Thanks again and I will keep you posted.


----------



## dansi

airforce46270 said:


> Thanks for the tips. I replaced the battery the last time it happened, so we will see if that will fix it. I never had this issue until I moved to the F11 bios, so maybe it is related to that somehow. I will enable ERP (if I haven't done so already) and see if that helps too. At this point, it's like throwing spaghetti at the wall and seeing what sticks. Thanks again and I will keep you posted.


did you do any ram OC or even just selecting xmp?
gigabtye bios also have a bug if you select xmp, you may need to manually change ram voltage to 1.35v. 
other vendor bios will auto set to 1.35v with xmp in my past experience. 

that could contribute to your bios reset, ram OC failure, unknowingly. :h34r-smi


----------



## dansi

RaXelliX said:


> I use them interchangibly. Meaning i have only one enabled but when i flash a new BIOS i will flash to the one slot im not currently using. That way if the new BIOS is acting up or the flash fails i can flip the switch and be back at my stable BIOS again.
> 
> It's a great system if managed properly. Will problably come handy once i got to Zen3 later this year. God knows how stable the new BIOS is and what it does to backwards support. Tho as a 3800X owner im problably safe. I would be more worried if i was using 2000 series. This is in reference to the fact that some B450 and X470 boards will lose support for some older Ryzen CPU's once flashed with compatible BIOS. *But people forget that X570 also has 16MB ROM chip on most boards*.


IIRC, mostly gigabyte x570 boards. 

Other vendors have moved to 32mb, because they know Zen2 can support 32mb, only Zen1 and Zen1+ cpus have 16mb addressable limits-per Gamernexus.

Someonr at Gigabyte obviously missed the memo.


----------



## matthew87

dansi said:


> IIRC, mostly gigabyte x570 boards.
> 
> Other vendors have moved to 32mb, because they know Zen2 can support 32mb, only Zen1 and Zen1+ cpus have 16mb addressable limits-per Gamernexus.
> 
> Someonr at Gigabyte obviously missed the memo.


It really doesn't matter

Most of the space in modern BIOSs - be they Intel or AMD based chipsets - are taken up by vendor GUI graphics and not features or vendor microcode.

If you open Gigabyte's ROM files in a hex editor / viewer you will find they're not using anywhere near the full capacity of the 16MB capacity. 

My old Asus C6H with its 128MB ROM supports Bulldozer/Tinity based AUPs and Ryzen 1st, 2nd and 3rd generation.


----------



## RaXelliX

matthew87 said:


> My old Asus C6H with its 128MB ROM supports Bulldozer/Tinity based AUPs and Ryzen 1st, 2nd and 3rd generation.


128M*b* not MB. Thats 16MB
256Mb is 32MB


----------



## ManniX-ITA

matthew87 said:


> It really doesn't matter
> 
> Most of the space in modern BIOSs - be they Intel or AMD based chipsets - are taken up by vendor GUI graphics and not features or vendor microcode.
> 
> If you open Gigabyte's ROM files in a hex editor / viewer you will find they're not using anywhere near the full capacity of the 16MB capacity.
> 
> My old Asus C6H with its 128MB ROM supports Bulldozer/Tinity based AUPs and Ryzen 1st, 2nd and 3rd generation.


Well seems it does matter cause they are not so willing to give up the fancy graphics and support new CPUs cause it will impact the "user experience"...
Duh. I guess we'll see sooner or later advanced texture compression algorithms or even raster graphics in UEFI bios.

The "free space" is mostly not free at all. It's needed for runtime operation; it's a padding because it should not be overwritten by flashing.
The less equipped board will have much more space than the top of the line.
But they share the same code so what really matters is how much free space you have with the most bloated.
When there's something that can be updated individually, like a network interface, and it's critical for boot or runtime you need double the ROM size.
The new ROM is flashed in another adjacent address and once the flashing is successful the rom init address is swapped to the new one.


----------



## matthew87

RaXelliX said:


> 128M*b* not MB. Thats 16MB
> 256Mb is 32MB


I'm sure everyone understood what I was talking about.

Well aware of the difference between MB and Mb, it was a typo.



ManniX-ITA said:


> Well seems it does matter cause they are not so willing to give up the fancy graphics and support new CPUs cause it will impact the "user experience"...
> Duh. I guess we'll see sooner or later advanced texture compression algorithms or even raster graphics in UEFI bios.
> 
> The "free space" is mostly not free at all. It's needed for runtime operation; it's a padding because it should not be overwritten by flashing.
> The less equipped board will have much more space than the top of the line.
> But they share the same code so what really matters is how much free space you have with the most bloated.
> When there's something that can be updated individually, like a network interface, and it's critical for boot or runtime you need double the ROM size.
> The new ROM is flashed in another adjacent address and once the flashing is successful the rom init address is swapped to the new one.


I'm not aware of any regression in UI or features on the C6H with its support for 4 different CPU generations

And it's GUI is easily more complex and superior to Gigabytes.


----------



## Nordwind2000

https://forums.tweaktown.com/gigabyte/28441-gigabyte-beta-bios.html

Did anybody try it? 

I installed the 12f AORUS Ultra, but I think the temperature values are very different to the 12e.


----------



## rastaviper

pschorr1123 said:


> Nice...seems AMD still can't produce a bug free AGESA. Maybe they should spend less time/ $ on BS marketing and more on actual qvl/ beta testing


No problem with F12F for all these weeks with my x570 Elite and my overclocked 3600x and Gskill Ram.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


----------



## RaXelliX

pschorr1123 said:


> Nice...seems AMD still can't produce a bug free AGESA. Maybe they should spend less time/ $ on BS marketing and more on actual qvl/ beta testing


Do let me know when Microsoft is able to produce bug free Win10 that does not break things every time there's an update. And when Google can lauch a bug free Pixel phone etc
My point is that the size of the company does not matter. Companies far bigger than AMD can't iron out major bugs from new launches. Even Intel's new 10 series that should be super stable 14nm+++++++ has dead boards and BIOS issues etc according to reviewers.


----------



## ManniX-ITA

RaXelliX said:


> Do let me know when Microsoft is able to produce bug free Win10 that does not break things every time there's an update. And when Google can lauch a bug free Pixel phone etc
> My point is that the size of the company does not matter. Companies far bigger than AMD can't iron out major bugs from new launches. Even Intel's new 10 series that should be super stable 14nm+++++++ has dead boards and BIOS issues etc according to reviewers.


Agree, considering the two epic launches looking for September I feel lucky they are still doing something.
I was hoping more for a GB's bug free bios with this AMD's buggy AGESA...
Yes PBO is wonky and there are hiccups but still no major breaking bugs and these CPUs deliver a fantastic price/performance ratio.
And all of it on a 4 years old socket, which is much more than Intel could do in the same timeframe.
Not to mention the many less security holes, at least that we know of


----------



## pschorr1123

RaXelliX said:


> Do let me know when Microsoft is able to produce bug free Win10 that does not break things every time there's an update. And when Google can lauch a bug free Pixel phone etc
> My point is that the size of the company does not matter. Companies far bigger than AMD can't iron out major bugs from new launches. Even Intel's new 10 series that should be super stable 14nm+++++++ has dead boards and BIOS issues etc according to reviewers.


I hear ya. It's kinda frustrating we are 9- 10 months out from initial launch and we still have major bugs. I pray the the 4000 series lauch is much smoother but I will likely wait 6 months or more for the teething issues to get sorted out and possibly save a few $.


----------



## pschorr1123

rastaviper said:


> No problem with F12F for all these weeks with my x570 Elite and my overclocked 3600x and Gskill Ram.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


That's good news! However, F12F is not the based on the new 1.0.0.5 AGESA but what I have seen version 1.0.0.5 doesn't add much other than bug fixes.

The slow down of bios releases for this board has me worried how slow they will be after Zen 3 launches. As new bios come out rapidly to address bugs and issues so hopefully we won't have to wait too long to get a good stable experience with Ryzen 4000 on this X570 board.

If I would have kept my X370 Taichi then I wouldn't of had access to a post 1.0.0.3abba (boost and high idle voltage fixes) until February of this year without resorting to installing some modded X470 bios to run on the X370 board. Over 6 months to get a bios that runs properly is just too long IMO. I have this bad feeling X570 won't be getting much love from GB. I really hope I'm proven wrong. I really miss GB Matt....


----------



## Nighthog

B550 boards are getting launched with specs:

Here is a VRM spreadsheet from GBT_Brian active on reddit for this launch.
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1YFD8WU9XmWRJyIuUcbQ9skDNmLmhdXnpSnaB0EuZ1Xs/edit?usp=sharing

We can note that the *B550 AORUS Master* gets the same VRM as *X570 AORUS Xtreme*.
The other boards get some Vishay Dr.MOS 55A powerstages untill the lowest tiers get the old OnSemi 4C10N/4C06N gigabyte been using for ages.

We have a new controller *Intersil ISL229004* on the boards. A 8-phase controller.


----------



## dansi

Nighthog said:


> B550 boards are getting launched with specs:
> 
> Here is a VRM spreadsheet from GBT_Brian active on reddit for this launch.
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1YFD8WU9XmWRJyIuUcbQ9skDNmLmhdXnpSnaB0EuZ1Xs/edit?usp=sharing
> 
> We can note that the *B550 AORUS Master* gets the same VRM as *X570 AORUS Xtreme*.
> The other boards get some Vishay Dr.MOS 55A powerstages untill the lowest tiers get the old OnSemi 4C10N/4C06N gigabyte been using for ages.
> 
> We have a new controller *Intersil ISL229004* on the boards. A 8-phase controller.


Supposedly B550 Master have a new ram shielding built into the PCB that allows it oc ram to 5000. lol
It also comes with 32mb dual bios. :h34r-smi

The pcie slots can support pcie4, I wonder if 4000 ryzen has more pcie4 lanes coming off the cpu, that you can do 16x4x4x, that will bypass b550 chip.

Conclusion, you only lose out on Intel lan and sabre headphone dac with B550 master. 

I wonder if Gigabyte is feeling trolllol enough to sell B550 Master cheaper than X570 Master


----------



## ryouiki

dansi said:


> Supposedly B550 Master have a new ram shielding built into the PCB that allows it oc ram to 5000. lol
> It also comes with 32mb dual bios. :h34r-smi
> 
> The pcie slots can support pcie4, I wonder if 4000 ryzen has more pcie4 lanes coming off the cpu, that you can do 16x4x4x, that will bypass b550 chip.
> 
> Conclusion, you only lose out on Intel lan and sabre headphone dac with B550 master.
> 
> I wonder if Gigabyte is feeling trolllol enough to sell B550 Master cheaper than X570 Master


You also lose Dual BIOS selectors, internal power/reset, rear clear CMOS and a few other minor things.

My understanding from the specifications/manual is that slot 1 is x16 PCIE 4.0 from the CPU, the other two slots are PCIE 3.0 from the chipset. The M2 slots are a little odd... M2A is dedicated from CPU, M2B/M2C are eating the GPU lanes, so you will drop to x8 if you populate either of these.


----------



## ryouiki

Messed around with Master BIOS F12f.

Not really seeing any changes here... there is a new thunderbolt menu that did not exist in F11, though this is a rev 1.0 board so no real point. Previous profiles will not load, and the shortcuts menu is still goofed up for adding certain options from AMD CBS (e.g. VDDG voltage adds PM voltage from the main tweaker menu???).


----------



## ryouiki

I have another X570 Master coming for a 2nd build in progress... will be interesting to see if this well end up being revision with Thunderbolt. Would have been nice to wait for B550 Master, but so many other parts sitting for weeks waiting for a motherboard.


----------



## rastaviper

Where exactly in BIOS can we adjust the BCLK as 100.3, 100.4 etc?

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


----------



## RaXelliX

rastaviper said:


> Where exactly in BIOS can we adjust the BCLK as 100.3, 100.4 etc?
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


CPU Clock Control. In Advanced mode it sould be the first item in the Tweaker tab. Default 100.00Mhz


----------



## Mullcom

rastaviper said:


> Where exactly in BIOS can we adjust the BCLK as 100.3, 100.4 etc?
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


Not recommend to mess with this setting. Sata and PCI-e getts problematic when you haveclose to regular clock speed.

Skickat från min SM-G973F via Tapatalk


----------



## gerikoh

Just got my Gigabyte X570 I Aorus Pro WiFi and I’m living it so far. Wish it had a built in power button though, but that’s just me. xD

I have some problems with the lan where it just keeps on disconnecting randomly. Not sure if I should reformat, but I’ve already downloaded the latest drivers from both the Gigabyte website and Intel with no joy. Any other folks experiencing this?


----------



## Mullcom

gerikoh said:


> Just got my Gigabyte X570 I Aorus Pro WiFi and I’m living it so far. Wish it had a built in power button though, but that’s just me. xD
> 
> 
> 
> I have some problems with the lan where it just keeps on disconnecting randomly. Not sure if I should reformat, but I’ve already downloaded the latest drivers from both the Gigabyte website and Intel with no joy. Any other folks experiencing this?


ITX version?
I have no issue with lan on mine.
Test different cabel?


Skickat från min SM-G973F via Tapatalk


----------



## ryouiki

Well my other Master X570 arrived... it is actually Rev 1.1 w/ thunderbolt header. There seem to be a few other modifications to the board as well (some caps not in the same place etc.) but probably won't have time to look at it better until Monday.

For those that replaced their TIM / had the chipset fan off the board... do you see any concerns mounting a water block here? I have a Heatkiller block I intended to use for this this purpose, it is quite heavy but I can't imagine any problems as long as it is mounted evenly/not too much pressure.


----------



## ManniX-ITA

ryouiki said:


> Well my other Master X570 arrived... it is actually Rev 1.1 w/ thunderbolt header. There seem to be a few other modifications to the board as well (some caps not in the same place etc.) but probably won't have time to look at it better until Monday.
> 
> For those that replaced their TIM / had the chipset fan off the board... do you see any concerns mounting a water block here? I have a Heatkiller block I intended to use for this this purpose, it is quite heavy but I can't imagine any problems as long as it is mounted evenly/not too much pressure.


I want to do the same with the HK SB 3.0:

https://shop.watercool.de/epages/WatercooleK.sf/en_GB/?ObjectPath=/Shops/WatercooleK/Products/10204

Is this the one you have?
It has been done previously without issues.
But I think you need a WC GPU, probably a 2.5D GPU width would crash on the fittings.


----------



## ryouiki

ManniX-ITA said:


> I want to do the same with the HK SB 3.0:
> 
> https://shop.watercool.de/epages/WatercooleK.sf/en_GB/?ObjectPath=/Shops/WatercooleK/Products/10204
> 
> Is this the one you have?
> It has been done previously without issues.
> But I think you need a WC GPU, probably a 2.5D GPU width would crash on the fittings.


Yeah that is the block I have, GPU using factory waterblock so shouldn't be any clearance issues there at least. Hopefully I can start mounting things soon to verify, this is my first watercooling project so I'm sure there will be something I haven't thought of...


----------



## ManniX-ITA

ryouiki said:


> Yeah that is the block I have, GPU using factory waterblock so shouldn't be any clearance issues there at least. Hopefully I can start mounting things soon to verify, this is my first watercooling project so I'm sure there will be something I haven't thought of...


Nice, I'd appreciate if you can post how much clearance is left for the GPU.
Mine is air cooled and I don't want to upgrade before end of the year.
Good luck with the build, you'll probably find you didn't thought about this and that... but it's a rewarding experience!


----------



## L.Thorne

ryouiki said:


> Well my other Master X570 arrived... it is actually Rev 1.1 w/ thunderbolt header. There seem to be a few other modifications to the board as well (some caps not in the same place etc.) but probably won't have time to look at it better until Monday.
> 
> For those that replaced their TIM / had the chipset fan off the board... do you see any concerns mounting a water block here? I have a Heatkiller block I intended to use for this this purpose, it is quite heavy but I can't imagine any problems as long as it is mounted evenly/not too much pressure.





ManniX-ITA said:


> I want to do the same with the HK SB 3.0:
> 
> https://shop.watercool.de/epages/WatercooleK.sf/en_GB/?ObjectPath=/Shops/WatercooleK/Products/10204
> 
> Is this the one you have?
> It has been done previously without issues.
> But I think you need a WC GPU, probably a 2.5D GPU width would crash on the fittings.


This is a picture of my mine, taken whilst building. According to specs, water cooled GPU thickness is 28.7 mm. It was a bit difficult to align the block perfectly. But it seem allright even if bit off from perfection. Just make sure it doesn't touch the tiny chip below and tighten evenly. Those mounting arms bend easily.

Take note of thread spacing of the block, which is 22 mm. I had EK-Torque fittings with diameter of 24 mm and had to find thinner ones for this block.


----------



## ManniX-ITA

L.Thorne said:


> This is a picture of my mine, taken whilst building. According to specs, water cooled GPU thickness is 28.7 mm. It was a bit difficult to align the block perfectly. But it seem allright even if bit off from perfection. Just make sure it doesn't touch the tiny chip below and tighten evenly. Those mounting arms bend easily.
> 
> Take note of thread spacing of the block, which is 22 mm. I had EK-Torque fittings with diameter of 24 mm and had to find thinner ones for this block.


Thanks a lot for the info!


----------



## bigcid10

ManniX-ITA said:


> Thanks a lot for the info!


if you use a vertical mount for your VC with a riser cable 
there shouldn't be any clearance issues


----------



## ManniX-ITA

bigcid10 said:


> if you use a vertical mount for your VC with a riser cable
> there shouldn't be any clearance issues


I have already something else there


----------



## Carbonic

To people with the X570 Master. Can you should me a screenshot of the below chipset temperatures in HWINFO64 after gaming like I've done here?
Gigabyte support was no help so just want to gather some info for perhaps doing a RMA.
Please and thank you.


----------



## Hyralak

Carbonic said:


> To people with the X570 Master. Can you should me a screenshot of the below chipset temperatures in HWINFO64 after gaming like I've done here?
> Gigabyte support was no help so just want to gather some info for perhaps doing a RMA.
> Please and thank you.



Here is my X570 Master numbers.


----------



## Mullcom

Carbonic said:


> To people with the X570 Master. Can you should me a screenshot of the below chipset temperatures in HWINFO64 after gaming like I've done here?
> 
> Gigabyte support was no help so just want to gather some info for perhaps doing a RMA.
> 
> Please and thank you.


Do you have problems when you game or what? 

Skickat från min SM-G973F via Tapatalk


----------



## ManniX-ITA

Carbonic said:


> To people with the X570 Master. Can you should me a screenshot of the below chipset temperatures in HWINFO64 after gaming like I've done here?
> Gigabyte support was no help so just want to gather some info for perhaps doing a RMA.
> Please and thank you.


Yes there's something wrong but perhaps you should just replace the thermal pad.
You'll peak anyway to 75c, to say the least.









Today is quite chill here so it doesn't go higher than that.


----------



## RaXelliX

Be aware that the ITE IT8688E sensor is not on die. That's why it reports lower temperatures. The first one (AMD X570) is on-die and is more accurate.
Mine is completely passive. I have replaced the stock thermal pad with Kryonaut thermal paste and disconnected the chipset fan from the header.

But i also have good airflow in my case and my GPU does not blow hot air to the chipset. Every little bit helps. That's why my temps are better than most people.


----------



## matthew87

On my X570 Master the IT8688E reports chipset temp at a maximum of 48 degrees. 

That's after an hour of Doom Eternal and another hour or so of Battlefield 5 at 1440p with a 3800x and NVidia 1080 GTX


----------



## Uns33n

Im having a annoying issue. It seems my CPU VCORE voltage is stuck @ 1.1v. Any Voltage I set in bios after restart will revert back to 1.1v. Ive disabled soc/uncore OC option in bios to no avail. Only way I can change CPU Voltage is by using Ryzen master, but after restart it sets itself back to 1.1v. 

I am coming from Asus bios not to familiar with gigabyte.

This started after overclocking my memory.

EDIT: Fixed it by loading up my old saved profile.


----------



## pal

RaXelliX said:


> Be aware that the ITE IT8688E sensor is not on die. That's why it reports lower temperatures. The first one (AMD X570) is on-die and is more accurate.
> Mine is completely passive. I have replaced the stock thermal pad with Kryonaut thermal paste and disconnected the chipset fan from the header.
> 
> But i also have good airflow in my case and my GPU does not blow hot air to the chipset. Every little bit helps. That's why my temps are better than most people.


yup, thats right. the botom reading (ITE) is from sensor close to chipset, the first one is on-die.


----------



## meridius

what can i do to stress test the chipset ? to post my findings 

cheers


----------



## Carbonic

meridius said:


> what can i do to stress test the chipset ? to post my findings
> 
> cheers


I usually just game for 10 minutes in a game that uses my 1080ti a lot since that's placed right on top of the chipset.


----------



## ManniX-ITA

Carbonic said:


> I usually just game for 10 minutes in a game that uses my 1080ti a lot since that's placed right on top of the chipset.


Same here, gaming is the most difficult workload due to the GPU pushing hot air on it.


----------



## meridius

ill have to test it out, dont have any games on the pc but might try out xbox gamepass to see if i can get some games on there.


----------



## ManniX-ITA

meridius said:


> ill have to test it out, dont have any games on the pc but might try out xbox gamepass to see if i can get some games on there.


Or Epic Games Store, Fortnite is free and pretty heavy.


----------



## St0RM53

Any vapers here?;p Remember to clean regularly your board from VG vapor condensation otherwise you will see problems like "USB device descriptor failed" for unused ports ;p


----------



## patryk

Me chip temp 
In hot day is max 72c









I have question what is this thermal throtthing


----------



## ryouiki

ManniX-ITA said:


> Nice, I'd appreciate if you can post how much clearance is left for the GPU.
> Mine is air cooled and I don't want to upgrade before end of the year.
> Good luck with the build, you'll probably find you didn't thought about this and that... but it's a rewarding experience!


I think you got what you were looking for from the other picture posted... but yeah there isn't a huge amount of clearance left. I also ran into a "didn't think of that" already... while the chipset block fittings are just barely above the bottom radiator + fan, the USB 3.0 internal headers are not accessible.


----------



## Diablo85

St0RM53 said:


> Any vapers here?;p Remember to clean regularly your board from VG vapor condensation otherwise you will see problems like "USB device descriptor failed" for unused ports ;p


say wat? that was part of the reason i went through with the RMA on my Xtreme - out of the box it would throw an error randomly about USB device descriptor failed on restarts. my tower sits below and to the left of the desk surface ~6ft away and i didn't notice anything wrong with the board after 9 months of use before I sent it back.


----------



## ManniX-ITA

ryouiki said:


> I think you got what you were looking for from the other picture posted... but yeah there isn't a huge amount of clearance left. I also ran into a "didn't think of that" already... while the chipset block fittings are just barely above the bottom radiator + fan, the USB 3.0 internal headers are not accessible.


Sure, I could see I'll have to upgrade the GPU first 
Sorry to hear about the internal USB headers, not the best but I guess you can still fit a x1 PCIe card there.


----------



## KaszaWspraju

Hi.
I have X570 master. I observed strange behavior of my 3700x. In idle my CPU voltage is about 1,413 to 1,46 and 3600MHz to 4.225. When I open the task manager the voltage drops 0.975 to 1.006 and CPU 3525MHz.
Similar behavior occurs during the multi thread Cinebench R 20. Voltage drops to 1.200 and CPU all cors is 3.900Mhz 100% load. ALL voltage in bios F11 is default. Only XMP is on and Infinity Fabric set to 1800. Power plan set to AMD Balanced


----------



## Rootifera

Hiya, 

I just wanted to share my experience of Gigabyte X570 AORUS Master with you. Maybe some of you will have the same issues I experienced. I tried to go back in posts but there's no way I can read almost 800 pages of posts  This will be a little long probably. Apologies for the wall of text.

I'll give my specs first so you know what I have, it's nothing special. 

Gigabyte X570 Aorus Master (rev. 1.x) F11
3950x CPU (no overclock, cooled with a Corsair H150i PRO)
32GBx2 RAM set to XMP(CMK64GX4M2D3600C18)
Zotac GTX1080 GPU
Corsair Obsidian 750D Airflow (with 2x Noctua NF-A14 iPPC 3000 fans mounted on front)
Seasonic 850W

HW installation: I received motherboard, ram and cpu just a few days before Christmas 2019. Installation went kind of OK, however I had some trouble mounting the motherboard, I/O side and I/O shiled insisted not fitting in correctly. This is the 3rd motherboard I'm installing the same case and only one causing issues, but I'm happy to take the blame on my fat fingers. 

BIOS Issues: After I see the post screen, I went into BIOS settings, loaded optimized defaults and enabled XMP. Installed Win10/Linux fine performance is great. However almost everytime I restarted my computer it was causing BIOS to reset all settings and go back to defaults. When I go to BIOS settings it displays a message saying "BIOS has been reset. Please re-config your BIOS setup items if needed". Because I switch between Win10 and Linux quite often I had to fix my BIOS several times a day. Eventually it got a little worse. It started to switch between primary and backup BIOS after self-resets. It also was switching to primary if I set BIOS_SW to 2 and when I switched to 1 it was switching to backup. Absolute mess. I had to remove battery and do a primary/backup flash to F11 again. At the moment it's stable-ish. I'm still getting a BIOS reset at least once a week. 

BSOD issues: Just like everyone else, I do series of benchmarks and torture tests when I put a new computer together. First I did an overnight memtest, that was all good. Next, I left OCCT standard test overnight and that was stable too. However when I tried anything with AVX or AVX2 I was getting and instant BSOD. I switched to Linux and ran Prime95 with Small FFTs settings and as soon as I start the test one of the cores was stoping with hardware error message. After few tries I realised it was always the same core, C13. Please remember, I don't have any overclock enabled. No auto-overclock or PBO. I tested it few different ways and everytime I managed to get same failure on Core13. Since it was one and same core all the time I thought it would be a faulty CPU. I contacted AMD and they kindly gave me a replacement CPU very quickly. However with the new CPU things weren't perfect. Again, Core 13 fails. This time usually only one thread (worker) fails, sometimes both but I don't get any BSOD. Yay... I guess. Before you say, yes it works fine when I enable PBO because it seems like a VCore issue and PBO doesn't let cores go below a certain voltage. I'm not expert but I'd like to know if the CPU requests wrong voltage and fails or motherboard doesn't give enough voltage on stock settings. Obviously it's not that motherboard can't deliver enough because with PBO it can give the necessary power. I have a backup CPU, R5 3600. That one works fine at stock settings with AVX tests. Also I know these tests are unrealistic and probably there's no similar case I'd get in daily use but still to me that's an instability issue, you might disagree however. I have some screenshots and other stuff saved. Please let me know if you'd like to have a look. 

Other hardware issues: Chipset temps are a little strange. Idle 78C and on full load it goes up to 83-84C. I see people are getting 60~... Don't know how. Even when I do a full blast with front fans the lowest chipset temp I get is 75C. I don't know if it would cause any issues. Just seeing a hardware constantly around 80C is a bit painful. 

Software issues: This one might sound a little silly but SIV is the worst fan controller software I've ever seen. It is an absolute disaster. BIOS update app is OK.

Right, if I wrap up the whole thing, my experience with X570 Aorus Master is like participating a hill cheese rolling competition. It goes fast but tumbles and crashes very often, in the end it reaches to the bottom but is it really worth it? I don't know. 

Thanks


----------



## Carbonic

Rootifera said:


> Hiya,
> 
> I just wanted to share my experience of Gigabyte X570 AORUS Master with you. Maybe some of you will have the same issues I experienced. I tried to go back in posts but there's no way I can read almost 800 pages of posts  This will be a little long probably. Apologies for the wall of text.
> 
> I'll give my specs first so you know what I have, it's nothing special.
> 
> Gigabyte X570 Aorus Master (rev. 1.x) F11
> 3950x CPU (no overclock, cooled with a Corsair H150i PRO)
> 32GBx2 RAM set to XMP(CMK64GX4M2D3600C18)
> Zotac GTX1080 GPU
> Corsair Obsidian 750D Airflow (with 2x Noctua NF-A14 iPPC 3000 fans mounted on front)
> Seasonic 850W
> 
> HW installation: I received motherboard, ram and cpu just a few days before Christmas 2019. Installation went kind of OK, however I had some trouble mounting the motherboard, I/O side and I/O shiled insisted not fitting in correctly. This is the 3rd motherboard I'm installing the same case and only one causing issues, but I'm happy to take the blame on my fat fingers.
> 
> BIOS Issues: After I see the post screen, I went into BIOS settings, loaded optimized defaults and enabled XMP. Installed Win10/Linux fine performance is great. However almost everytime I restarted my computer it was causing BIOS to reset all settings and go back to defaults. When I go to BIOS settings it displays a message saying "BIOS has been reset. Please re-config your BIOS setup items if needed". Because I switch between Win10 and Linux quite often I had to fix my BIOS several times a day. Eventually it got a little worse. It started to switch between primary and backup BIOS after self-resets. It also was switching to primary if I set BIOS_SW to 2 and when I switched to 1 it was switching to backup. Absolute mess. I had to remove battery and do a primary/backup flash to F11 again. At the moment it's stable-ish. I'm still getting a BIOS reset at least once a week.
> 
> BSOD issues: Just like everyone else, I do series of benchmarks and torture tests when I put a new computer together. First I did an overnight memtest, that was all good. Next, I left OCCT standard test overnight and that was stable too. However when I tried anything with AVX or AVX2 I was getting and instant BSOD. I switched to Linux and ran Prime95 with Small FFTs settings and as soon as I start the test one of the cores was stoping with hardware error message. After few tries I realised it was always the same core, C13. Please remember, I don't have any overclock enabled. No auto-overclock or PBO. I tested it few different ways and everytime I managed to get same failure on Core13. Since it was one and same core all the time I thought it would be a faulty CPU. I contacted AMD and they kindly gave me a replacement CPU very quickly. However with the new CPU things weren't perfect. Again, Core 13 fails. This time usually only one thread (worker) fails, sometimes both but I don't get any BSOD. Yay... I guess. Before you say, yes it works fine when I enable PBO because it seems like a VCore issue and PBO doesn't let cores go below a certain voltage. I'm not expert but I'd like to know if the CPU requests wrong voltage and fails or motherboard doesn't give enough voltage on stock settings. Obviously it's not that motherboard can't deliver enough because with PBO it can give the necessary power. I have a backup CPU, R5 3600. That one works fine at stock settings with AVX tests. Also I know these tests are unrealistic and probably there's no similar case I'd get in daily use but still to me that's an instability issue, you might disagree however. I have some screenshots and other stuff saved. Please let me know if you'd like to have a look.
> 
> Other hardware issues: Chipset temps are a little strange. Idle 78C and on full load it goes up to 83-84C. I see people are getting 60~... Don't know how. Even when I do a full blast with front fans the lowest chipset temp I get is 75C. I don't know if it would cause any issues. Just seeing a hardware constantly around 80C is a bit painful.
> 
> Software issues: This one might sound a little silly but SIV is the worst fan controller software I've ever seen. It is an absolute disaster. BIOS update app is OK.
> 
> Right, if I wrap up the whole thing, my experience with X570 Aorus Master is like participating a hill cheese rolling competition. It goes fast but tumbles and crashes very often, in the end it reaches to the bottom but is it really worth it? I don't know.
> 
> Thanks


Sounds like you have the same X570 Master chipset temperature issue that I have. I have a ticket with Gigabyte support atm, they don't really say much and pretty much gave up after resetting CMOS and trying the F12 beta bioses so now I'm checking if adding my own thermal paste to the chipset will void the warranty or I should RMA or what I'm going to do. Oh, they also said the average temperature should be 52-55C - that seemed like a rather weird and tiny interval.

Had pretty good luck with my 3 year old 1080ti today where new thermal paste lowered the temperatures with 5-10C with lower fan speeds so perhaps I'll give it another go with the motherboard. Just crappy that some Gigabyte boards clearly seem to have production issues here and that their support seemed rather clueless about it.


----------



## ManniX-ITA

Rootifera said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Hiya,
> 
> I just wanted to share my experience of Gigabyte X570 AORUS Master with you. Maybe some of you will have the same issues I experienced. I tried to go back in posts but there's no way I can read almost 800 pages of posts  This will be a little long probably. Apologies for the wall of text.
> 
> I'll give my specs first so you know what I have, it's nothing special.
> 
> Gigabyte X570 Aorus Master (rev. 1.x) F11
> 3950x CPU (no overclock, cooled with a Corsair H150i PRO)
> 32GBx2 RAM set to XMP(CMK64GX4M2D3600C18)
> Zotac GTX1080 GPU
> Corsair Obsidian 750D Airflow (with 2x Noctua NF-A14 iPPC 3000 fans mounted on front)
> Seasonic 850W
> 
> HW installation: I received motherboard, ram and cpu just a few days before Christmas 2019. Installation went kind of OK, however I had some trouble mounting the motherboard, I/O side and I/O shiled insisted not fitting in correctly. This is the 3rd motherboard I'm installing the same case and only one causing issues, but I'm happy to take the blame on my fat fingers.
> 
> BIOS Issues: After I see the post screen, I went into BIOS settings, loaded optimized defaults and enabled XMP. Installed Win10/Linux fine performance is great. However almost everytime I restarted my computer it was causing BIOS to reset all settings and go back to defaults. When I go to BIOS settings it displays a message saying "BIOS has been reset. Please re-config your BIOS setup items if needed". Because I switch between Win10 and Linux quite often I had to fix my BIOS several times a day. Eventually it got a little worse. It started to switch between primary and backup BIOS after self-resets. It also was switching to primary if I set BIOS_SW to 2 and when I switched to 1 it was switching to backup. Absolute mess. I had to remove battery and do a primary/backup flash to F11 again. At the moment it's stable-ish. I'm still getting a BIOS reset at least once a week.
> 
> BSOD issues: Just like everyone else, I do series of benchmarks and torture tests when I put a new computer together. First I did an overnight memtest, that was all good. Next, I left OCCT standard test overnight and that was stable too. However when I tried anything with AVX or AVX2 I was getting and instant BSOD. I switched to Linux and ran Prime95 with Small FFTs settings and as soon as I start the test one of the cores was stoping with hardware error message. After few tries I realised it was always the same core, C13. Please remember, I don't have any overclock enabled. No auto-overclock or PBO. I tested it few different ways and everytime I managed to get same failure on Core13. Since it was one and same core all the time I thought it would be a faulty CPU. I contacted AMD and they kindly gave me a replacement CPU very quickly. However with the new CPU things weren't perfect. Again, Core 13 fails. This time usually only one thread (worker) fails, sometimes both but I don't get any BSOD. Yay... I guess. Before you say, yes it works fine when I enable PBO because it seems like a VCore issue and PBO doesn't let cores go below a certain voltage. I'm not expert but I'd like to know if the CPU requests wrong voltage and fails or motherboard doesn't give enough voltage on stock settings. Obviously it's not that motherboard can't deliver enough because with PBO it can give the necessary power. I have a backup CPU, R5 3600. That one works fine at stock settings with AVX tests. Also I know these tests are unrealistic and probably there's no similar case I'd get in daily use but still to me that's an instability issue, you might disagree however. I have some screenshots and other stuff saved. Please let me know if you'd like to have a look.
> 
> Other hardware issues: Chipset temps are a little strange. Idle 78C and on full load it goes up to 83-84C. I see people are getting 60~... Don't know how. Even when I do a full blast with front fans the lowest chipset temp I get is 75C. I don't know if it would cause any issues. Just seeing a hardware constantly around 80C is a bit painful.
> 
> Software issues: This one might sound a little silly but SIV is the worst fan controller software I've ever seen. It is an absolute disaster. BIOS update app is OK.
> 
> Right, if I wrap up the whole thing, my experience with X570 Aorus Master is like participating a hill cheese rolling competition. It goes fast but tumbles and crashes very often, in the end it reaches to the bottom but is it really worth it? I don't know.
> 
> Thanks


I had a similar (thankfully not so much similar) experience with my 3800x at stock settings; it doesn't work reliably.
My understanding is the AORUS line having all these issues; with other brands it's very uncommon you get troubles with stock.

Your cold boot bug it's very nasty; I guess you have replaced already the CMOS battery.
Did you try to disable the 2nd BIOS as suggested recently?

It's very easy to fix the stability issues usually, the faulty core on AVX is for sure the vCore voltage.
You have to set CPU vCore voltage to Normal and look for an offset, probably positive in you case.
Check what PBO is setting to make it work.
You'll save yourself a mountain of troubles if you set vCore to Normal; Auto doesn't work.
I'll suggest also the you set SOC vCore to 1.100, will save you other troubles as well.

For the chipset you have to replace the thermal pad.
I guess it's not going to break the warranty. We are all doing it. It's a matter of few screws and there's no sigil to break.
It's so bad that I think would be just a massive reputation blow back if they would argue about warranty at some point.
They really have nothing to gain complaining that we fix their mistakes.
We all have pictures of that stuff.

Don't use SIV or any other Gigabyte software. Seriously.
You can set fan curves in the bios. Use HWInfo for monitoring.

I have too the 750D Airflow and I had no issues mounting the board. Probably your fingers the culprit


----------



## Mullcom

Rootifera said:


> Hiya,
> 
> 
> 
> I just wanted to share my experience of Gigabyte X570 AORUS Master with you. Maybe some of you will have the same issues I experienced. I tried to go back in posts but there's no way I can read almost 800 pages of posts  This will be a little long probably. Apologies for the wall of text.
> 
> 
> 
> I'll give my specs first so you know what I have, it's nothing special.
> 
> 
> 
> Gigabyte X570 Aorus Master (rev. 1.x) F11
> 
> 3950x CPU (no overclock, cooled with a Corsair H150i PRO)
> 
> 32GBx2 RAM set to XMP(CMK64GX4M2D3600C18)
> 
> Zotac GTX1080 GPU
> 
> Corsair Obsidian 750D Airflow (with 2x Noctua NF-A14 iPPC 3000 fans mounted on front)
> 
> Seasonic 850W
> 
> 
> 
> HW installation: I received motherboard, ram and cpu just a few days before Christmas 2019. Installation went kind of OK, however I had some trouble mounting the motherboard, I/O side and I/O shiled insisted not fitting in correctly. This is the 3rd motherboard I'm installing the same case and only one causing issues, but I'm happy to take the blame on my fat fingers.
> 
> 
> 
> BIOS Issues: After I see the post screen, I went into BIOS settings, loaded optimized defaults and enabled XMP. Installed Win10/Linux fine performance is great. However almost everytime I restarted my computer it was causing BIOS to reset all settings and go back to defaults. When I go to BIOS settings it displays a message saying "BIOS has been reset. Please re-config your BIOS setup items if needed". Because I switch between Win10 and Linux quite often I had to fix my BIOS several times a day. Eventually it got a little worse. It started to switch between primary and backup BIOS after self-resets. It also was switching to primary if I set BIOS_SW to 2 and when I switched to 1 it was switching to backup. Absolute mess. I had to remove battery and do a primary/backup flash to F11 again. At the moment it's stable-ish. I'm still getting a BIOS reset at least once a week.
> 
> 
> 
> BSOD issues: Just like everyone else, I do series of benchmarks and torture tests when I put a new computer together. First I did an overnight memtest, that was all good. Next, I left OCCT standard test overnight and that was stable too. However when I tried anything with AVX or AVX2 I was getting and instant BSOD. I switched to Linux and ran Prime95 with Small FFTs settings and as soon as I start the test one of the cores was stoping with hardware error message. After few tries I realised it was always the same core, C13. Please remember, I don't have any overclock enabled. No auto-overclock or PBO. I tested it few different ways and everytime I managed to get same failure on Core13. Since it was one and same core all the time I thought it would be a faulty CPU. I contacted AMD and they kindly gave me a replacement CPU very quickly. However with the new CPU things weren't perfect. Again, Core 13 fails. This time usually only one thread (worker) fails, sometimes both but I don't get any BSOD. Yay... I guess. Before you say, yes it works fine when I enable PBO because it seems like a VCore issue and PBO doesn't let cores go below a certain voltage. I'm not expert but I'd like to know if the CPU requests wrong voltage and fails or motherboard doesn't give enough voltage on stock settings. Obviously it's not that motherboard can't deliver enough because with PBO it can give the necessary power. I have a backup CPU, R5 3600. That one works fine at stock settings with AVX tests. Also I know these tests are unrealistic and probably there's no similar case I'd get in daily use but still to me that's an instability issue, you might disagree however. I have some screenshots and other stuff saved. Please let me know if you'd like to have a look.
> 
> 
> 
> Other hardware issues: Chipset temps are a little strange. Idle 78C and on full load it goes up to 83-84C. I see people are getting 60~... Don't know how. Even when I do a full blast with front fans the lowest chipset temp I get is 75C. I don't know if it would cause any issues. Just seeing a hardware constantly around 80C is a bit painful.
> 
> 
> 
> Software issues: This one might sound a little silly but SIV is the worst fan controller software I've ever seen. It is an absolute disaster. BIOS update app is OK.
> 
> 
> 
> Right, if I wrap up the whole thing, my experience with X570 Aorus Master is like participating a hill cheese rolling competition. It goes fast but tumbles and crashes very often, in the end it reaches to the bottom but is it really worth it? I don't know.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks


Test prime to only core 13 And see if it stops also. The tip I can come up with. Maybe you can remonted CPU in the socket to to be on the safe side. 

If there are only same core and always same core you see falling it's a good way have that is a clue you can work on. But if sometimes something else you probably need to investigate more. It's like this I thinking when I solving issues. 

Skickat från min SM-G973F via Tapatalk


----------



## pal

St0RM53 said:


> Any vapers here?;p Remember to clean regularly your board from VG vapor condensation otherwise you will see problems like "USB device descriptor failed" for unused ports ;p


you must be kidding. Cigarates smoke was a real problem, stuck vents but with vaping I didnt notice anyting unusual.


----------



## ManniX-ITA

pal said:


> you must be kidding. Cigarates smoke was a real problem, stuck vents but with vaping I didnt notice anyting unusual.


Probably depends on how much and big you vape and what's inside the liquid.
Of course it can become a problem, even worse than tobacco, in specific conditions.


----------



## Rootifera

Hello all, 

thank you for all the comments and suggestions. I will give them a try and see if anything will improve. 

I've contacted Gigabyte support and they weren't very helpful, all they recommend was resetting BIOS... while my problem was BIOS resetting itself...  resetception. 

About CMOS battery and disabling dual BIOS. I didn't try either of them! I did think of disabling dual BIOS however I thought if it tries to switch back to other one, can't find it and end up bricking the motherboard. I know it sounds stupid and that's very unlikely to happen but given my current experience with the board anything sounds plausible to me! 

Replacing the thermal pad is an option. I'm actually thinking of replacing the motherboard with something else, maybe I'd send this to RMA and get a different brand/model as I'm really not happy with it. Last Gigabyte motherboard I had was many years ago, a GA-6BXC. I still have one and it works perfectly fine even after all the experiments I've done on it  I think I'll avoid Gigabyte for my next purchase. Last 10 years I had 2 Gigabyte products and both were poor quality. (other one was a GTX780ti)

Is it possible to test only a specific core with prime95? I know it's possible to chose the amount of threads but can we select the core?

Oh I actually started to experience some USB issues too. My keyboard and mouse cutting of power for couple of seconds and come back. Happens several times a day. It's like someone replugging my keyboard+mouse. I wonder if it is related to chipset temp.

Anyway, another wall of text. I'll let you guys know how I get on. 

Thanks!


----------



## Nighthog

Rootifera said:


> Hiya,
> 
> I just wanted to share my experience of Gigabyte X570 AORUS Master with you. Maybe some of you will have the same issues I experienced. I tried to go back in posts but there's no way I can read almost 800 pages of posts  This will be a little long probably. Apologies for the wall of text.
> 
> I'll give my specs first so you know what I have, it's nothing special.
> 
> Gigabyte X570 Aorus Master (rev. 1.x) F11
> 3950x CPU (no overclock, cooled with a Corsair H150i PRO)
> 32GBx2 RAM set to XMP(CMK64GX4M2D3600C18)
> Zotac GTX1080 GPU
> Corsair Obsidian 750D Airflow (with 2x Noctua NF-A14 iPPC 3000 fans mounted on front)
> Seasonic 850W
> 
> HW installation: I received motherboard, ram and cpu just a few days before Christmas 2019. Installation went kind of OK, however I had some trouble mounting the motherboard, I/O side and I/O shiled insisted not fitting in correctly. This is the 3rd motherboard I'm installing the same case and only one causing issues, but I'm happy to take the blame on my fat fingers.
> 
> BIOS Issues: After I see the post screen, I went into BIOS settings, loaded optimized defaults and enabled XMP. Installed Win10/Linux fine performance is great. However almost everytime I restarted my computer it was causing BIOS to reset all settings and go back to defaults. When I go to BIOS settings it displays a message saying "BIOS has been reset. Please re-config your BIOS setup items if needed". Because I switch between Win10 and Linux quite often I had to fix my BIOS several times a day. Eventually it got a little worse. It started to switch between primary and backup BIOS after self-resets. It also was switching to primary if I set BIOS_SW to 2 and when I switched to 1 it was switching to backup. Absolute mess. I had to remove battery and do a primary/backup flash to F11 again. At the moment it's stable-ish. I'm still getting a BIOS reset at least once a week.
> 
> BSOD issues: Just like everyone else, I do series of benchmarks and torture tests when I put a new computer together. First I did an overnight memtest, that was all good. Next, I left OCCT standard test overnight and that was stable too. However when I tried anything with AVX or AVX2 I was getting and instant BSOD. I switched to Linux and ran Prime95 with Small FFTs settings and as soon as I start the test one of the cores was stoping with hardware error message. After few tries I realised it was always the same core, C13. Please remember, I don't have any overclock enabled. No auto-overclock or PBO. I tested it few different ways and everytime I managed to get same failure on Core13. Since it was one and same core all the time I thought it would be a faulty CPU. I contacted AMD and they kindly gave me a replacement CPU very quickly. However with the new CPU things weren't perfect. Again, Core 13 fails. This time usually only one thread (worker) fails, sometimes both but I don't get any BSOD. Yay... I guess. Before you say, yes it works fine when I enable PBO because it seems like a VCore issue and PBO doesn't let cores go below a certain voltage. I'm not expert but I'd like to know if the CPU requests wrong voltage and fails or motherboard doesn't give enough voltage on stock settings. Obviously it's not that motherboard can't deliver enough because with PBO it can give the necessary power. I have a backup CPU, R5 3600. That one works fine at stock settings with AVX tests. Also I know these tests are unrealistic and probably there's no similar case I'd get in daily use but still to me that's an instability issue, you might disagree however. I have some screenshots and other stuff saved. Please let me know if you'd like to have a look.
> 
> Other hardware issues: Chipset temps are a little strange. Idle 78C and on full load it goes up to 83-84C. I see people are getting 60~... Don't know how. Even when I do a full blast with front fans the lowest chipset temp I get is 75C. I don't know if it would cause any issues. Just seeing a hardware constantly around 80C is a bit painful.
> 
> Software issues: This one might sound a little silly but SIV is the worst fan controller software I've ever seen. It is an absolute disaster. BIOS update app is OK.
> 
> Right, if I wrap up the whole thing, my experience with X570 Aorus Master is like participating a hill cheese rolling competition. It goes fast but tumbles and crashes very often, in the end it reaches to the bottom but is it really worth it? I don't know.
> 
> Thanks


I don't know if to cry or laugh, you ticked all the boxes on the major issues one might encounter using this motherboard. Somehow you checked all.

3950X on Gigabyte boards, AVX fails? Known discussed issue at the moment: Prime95 smallFFT crashes
Try LLC LOW/MEDIUM/HIGH or a voltage offset like up to +0.050V. AUTO voltage settings don't provide enough somehow.

BIOS reset? Cold boot issues? XMP & Memory related, Your board is not happy with your stock XMP settings, you need to tweak some settings for better experience/stability. DRAM voltage, SoC voltage, VDDP voltage, VDDG voltage. Cad BUS values, procODT setting? Maybe a timing tweak.
It just doesn't like your memory kit @ stock for some reason. You need to do some extra tuning.

Chipset temperature? *Bad thermal pads on the boards*, GPU forcing heat onto the fan. Try thermal paste on the chipset instead to fix it.

SIV? You have mostly the same functionality in BIOS if you want to go that route but I never had issues with SIV or gigabyte software myself.


----------



## ManniX-ITA

Rootifera said:


> Hello all,
> 
> thank you for all the comments and suggestions. I will give them a try and see if anything will improve.
> 
> I've contacted Gigabyte support and they weren't very helpful, all they recommend was resetting BIOS... while my problem was BIOS resetting itself...  resetception.
> 
> About CMOS battery and disabling dual BIOS. I didn't try either of them! I did think of disabling dual BIOS however I thought if it tries to switch back to other one, can't find it and end up bricking the motherboard. I know it sounds stupid and that's very unlikely to happen but given my current experience with the board anything sounds plausible to me!
> 
> Replacing the thermal pad is an option. I'm actually thinking of replacing the motherboard with something else, maybe I'd send this to RMA and get a different brand/model as I'm really not happy with it. Last Gigabyte motherboard I had was many years ago, a GA-6BXC. I still have one and it works perfectly fine even after all the experiments I've done on it  I think I'll avoid Gigabyte for my next purchase. Last 10 years I had 2 Gigabyte products and both were poor quality. (other one was a GTX780ti)
> 
> Is it possible to test only a specific core with prime95? I know it's possible to chose the amount of threads but can we select the core?
> 
> Oh I actually started to experience some USB issues too. My keyboard and mouse cutting of power for couple of seconds and come back. Happens several times a day. It's like someone replugging my keyboard+mouse. I wonder if it is related to chipset temp.
> 
> Anyway, another wall of text. I'll let you guys know how I get on.
> 
> Thanks!


Yes, you made a grand slam of known issues..

The USB issue means not enough voltage to the CPU.
It's not a chipset temperature issue.
The AVX problem is already telling you there's something wrong.
To get rid of ALL of stuttering, freezing, USB issues I had to set Normal/Offset CPU vCore, Fixed voltage SOC, High/High LLC CPU/SOC, PWM Auto.

To test a specific core with P95, start it, set the threads number to 1.
Open task manager, go to details and search for the prime executable.
Right mouse click and select set affinity on the core you want to test.
Now go back to p95 and start testing.


----------



## Rootifera

Nighthog said:


> I don't know if to cry or laugh, you ticked all the boxes on the major issues one might encounter using this motherboard. Somehow you checked all.
> 
> 3950X on Gigabyte boards, AVX fails? Known discussed issue at the moment: Prime95 smallFFT crashes
> Try LLC LOW/MEDIUM/HIGH or a voltage offset like up to +0.050V. AUTO voltage settings don't provide enough somehow.
> 
> BIOS reset? Cold boot issues? XMP & Memory related, Your board is not happy with your stock XMP settings, you need to tweak some settings for better experience/stability. DRAM voltage, SoC voltage, VDDP voltage, VDDG voltage. Cad BUS values, procODT setting? Maybe a timing tweak.
> It just doesn't like your memory kit @ stock for some reason. You need to do some extra tuning.
> 
> Chipset temperature? *Bad thermal pads on the boards*, GPU forcing heat onto the fan. Try thermal paste on the chipset instead to fix it.
> 
> SIV? You have mostly the same functionality in BIOS if you want to go that route but I never had issues with SIV or gigabyte software myself.


Haha I think it's totally acceptable to laugh at that, really. I'm glad I ticked all the boxes, just a few minutes ago I added posted about my USB issues too  And the most fun part is an online forum provides much more reliable and useful support than Gigabyte's own support team. 

Now the sad part, for years I just put my hardware together, pressed power button, loaded bios defaults and never looked back. I'm not a tinkerer, I use factory defaults. This time just to be able to use my computer I need to go figure out what LLC is, where to find it, what it does... I'm using my computer with PBO now so it doesn't crash but when I work on a big render which takes several hours I can see eventually my cpu hits 90+C, which is worrying. I'm using my computer for business just like many people, it doesn't feel reliable and whenever I do something I have to have _fingers crossed._..


----------



## Rootifera

ManniX-ITA said:


> Yes, you made a grand slam of known issues..
> 
> The USB issue means not enough voltage to the CPU.
> It's not a chipset temperature issue.
> The AVX problem is already telling you there's something wrong.
> To get rid of ALL of stuttering, freezing, USB issues I had to set Normal/Offset CPU vCore, Fixed voltage SOC, High/High LLC CPU/SOC, PWM Auto.
> 
> To test a specific core with P95, start it, set the threads number to 1.
> Open task manager, go to details and search for the prime executable.
> Right mouse click and select set affinity on the core you want to test.
> Now go back to p95 and start testing.


I think I got the "_special_" version of Aorus master! OK so definitely some voltage problem is ongoing, that's something we're all certain now I guess. 

"_Normal/Offset CPU vCore, Fixed voltage SOC, High/High LLC CPU/SOC, PWM Auto._" That's something I'll need to investigate, I know what PWM is! but that's about it I guess. 

It's a good starting point though, I really appreciate all the help and comments I get. 

Thanks!


----------



## pschorr1123

KaszaWspraju said:


> Hi.
> I have X570 master. I observed strange behavior of my 3700x. In idle my CPU voltage is about 1,413 to 1,46 and 3600MHz to 4.225. When I open the task manager the voltage drops 0.975 to 1.006 and CPU 3525MHz.
> Similar behavior occurs during the multi thread Cinebench R 20. Voltage drops to 1.200 and CPU all cors is 3.900Mhz 100% load. ALL voltage in bios F11 is default. Only XMP is on and Infinity Fabric set to 1800. Power plan set to AMD Balanced


Have you installed the AMD chipset drivers? These are needed for AMD CPUs to run optimally. What are you using to check vcore? As far as I know only Ryzen Master is capable of reading proper idle voltages (and capable of seeing sleeping cores) as other software reports last VID before cores actually went to sleep.

CB 20 uses AVX 256 which is a very intensive CPU workload and as a result vcore will drop. This is normal as the AVX-256 registers take up a large area of die space and heat up really fast. 

also note that Ryzen 3000 CPUs can change their voltage and frequency up to 1000 times per second while most reporting software polls much slower.

Also for optimal performance in bios set CPU vcore from "auto" to "normal". This is a known issue on GB boards and prevents weird issues. You can test and see if any improvement is noticed in your setup.

I have also found that different versions of the AMD chipset driver drastically affect some performance metrics like boosting and voltages. YMMV,


----------



## ManniX-ITA

Rootifera said:


> I think I got the "_special_" version of Aorus master! OK so definitely some voltage problem is ongoing, that's something we're all certain now I guess.
> 
> "_Normal/Offset CPU vCore, Fixed voltage SOC, High/High LLC CPU/SOC, PWM Auto._" That's something I'll need to investigate, I know what PWM is! but that's about it I guess.
> 
> It's a good starting point though, I really appreciate all the help and comments I get.
> 
> Thanks!


If you are running several hours renderings mostly you can probably get better performances and longer lifetime with lower temps with a fixed oc.
Probably not what you wished for...
But the performance all core usage with PBO are much lower even with a higher clock. And the temperatures higher.


----------



## Rootifera

ManniX-ITA said:


> If you are running several hours renderings mostly you can probably get better performances and longer lifetime with lower temps with a fixed oc.
> Probably not what you wished for...
> But the performance all core usage with PBO are much lower even with a higher clock. And the temperatures higher.


I just tried LLC in Low, Medium, High and Turbo. L/H/M had no difference, I still got core 13 failing instantly as soon as I start prime95










With Turbo however it was a little different. CPU clocked down to 3400Mhz when I ran small ffts but didn't get a worker crash. With PBO enabled I think max temp I got after a long render was 76C, which sounds OK to me. I might just take LLC back to default and set PBO enabled on BIOS and just leave it there. Maybe GB would release some BIOS updates dealing with the issue. Now I understand I'm not alone. 

Oh by the way, I tried running single worker on Core13 only. It works just fine when it's one core only. Also as soon as I start running small FFTs I can hear a lot of "usb unplug" notification sounds but USBLogView doesn't show anything unplugged. Everything is so flaky!


----------



## Nighthog

If you have USB unplug sounds it's exactly a Soc voltage or VDDP & VDDG voltage issue!

Go and play with these voltages until you get no such issues!

VDDP & VDDG_CCD VDDG_IOD, all play into heavy load stability. AVX2/AVX is unusually sensitive to these voltages.


----------



## Rootifera

Nighthog said:


> If you have USB unplug sounds it's exactly a Soc voltage or VDDP & VDDG voltage issue!
> 
> Go and play with these voltages until you get no such issues!
> 
> VDDP & VDDG_CCD VDDG_IOD, all play into heavy load stability. AVX2/AVX is unusually sensitive to these voltages.


Yeah, some kind of voltage issue. It's very unfortunate I have to do manual config to all these things I have no idea what they are. I wish it was just working fine out of the box like it used to for years with any other hardware I had. Also I just realised even with PBO I get worker crash after a while. I think I'll get a different motherboard. Any good&reliable alternatives you recommend?


----------



## ManniX-ITA

Rootifera said:


> I just tried LLC in Low, Medium, High and Turbo. L/H/M had no difference, I still got core 13 failing instantly as soon as I start prime95
> 
> With Turbo however it was a little different. CPU clocked down to 3400Mhz when I ran small ffts but didn't get a worker crash. With PBO enabled I think max temp I got after a long render was 76C, which sounds OK to me. I might just take LLC back to default and set PBO enabled on BIOS and just leave it there. Maybe GB would release some BIOS updates dealing with the issue. Now I understand I'm not alone.
> 
> Oh by the way, I tried running single worker on Core13 only. It works just fine when it's one core only. Also as soon as I start running small FFTs I can hear a lot of "usb unplug" notification sounds but USBLogView doesn't show anything unplugged. Everything is so flaky!


The USB issues can lead to crashes and reboots, be sure you don't get any at idle or high load.
I was doing fine with CPU LLC Low and SOC LLC Medium till the ambient temperature raised.
It can look good for days or even a couple of weeks till everything will start to fall apart in a matter of hours.
And you'll wonder what happened...

Even with PBO be sure to set CPU vCore to Normal and SOC vCore to 1.100v for better stability.
PWM in Auto is default just don't touch it.

PBO is adding 25/50 mV on top on of CPU vCore and relaxing the power limits.
That's probably why P95 is working fine.

You are probably fine with set and forget with PBO.
In case you still get reliability issues think about going for a fixed oc.


----------



## Rootifera

ManniX-ITA said:


> The USB issues can lead to crashes and reboots, be sure you don't get any at idle or high load.
> I was doing fine with CPU LLC Low and SOC LLC Medium till the ambient temperature raised.
> It can look good for days or even a couple of weeks till everything will start to fall apart in a matter of hours.
> And you'll wonder what happened...
> 
> Even with PBO be sure to set CPU vCore to Normal and SOC vCore to 1.100v for better stability.
> PWM in Auto is default just don't touch it.
> 
> PBO is adding 25/50 mV on top on of CPU vCore and relaxing the power limits.
> That's probably why P95 is working fine.
> 
> You are probably fine with set and forget with PBO.
> In case you still get reliability issues think about going for a fixed oc.


Thanks! I'll give that a try and test overnight. I noticed that to be able to remove the chipset fan I need to remove the motherboard entirely. If I remove this motherboard it would go directly into the bin  I'm already looking for a replacement (different brand/model) online.


----------



## ManniX-ITA

Rootifera said:


> Thanks! I'll give that a try and test overnight. I noticed that to be able to remove the chipset fan I need to remove the motherboard entirely. If I remove this motherboard it would go directly into the bin  I'm already looking for a replacement (different brand/model) online.


Yes you need to remove it and also the backplate...
Mostly expats from the AORUS Master moved to the MSI Unify and reported a better experience here.


----------



## Rootifera

ManniX-ITA said:


> Yes you need to remove it and also the backplate...
> Mostly expats from the AORUS Master moved to the MSI Unify and reported a better experience here.



PBO enabled, CPU vCore set to Normal and SOC vCore to 1.100v -- it survived 20 minutes and worker crashed with hardware error. I'm slowly losing my hope about this motherboard. 

I was looking into ASUS AMD Ryzen TUF GAMING X570 PLUS but MSI Unify looks better since it has 3 NVMe slots.


----------



## ManniX-ITA

Rootifera said:


> PBO enabled, CPU vCore set to Normal and SOC vCore to 1.100v -- it survived 20 minutes and worker crashed with hardware error. I'm slowly losing my hope about this motherboard.
> 
> I was looking into ASUS AMD Ryzen TUF GAMING X570 PLUS but MSI Unify looks better since it has 3 NVMe slots.


I understand the feeling 
You have to sweat more than a bit to make it work as expected... but when it runs properly it's one of the best.
If it's crashing after so much time it's probably the LLC; try with Medium/Medium and High/High.

Another very important setting is VDDP/VDDG at 900/950, at least for me, to make it stable.
You have to set them manually both in AMD Overclocking and AMD CBS\XFR Enhancement menu.


----------



## Rootifera

ManniX-ITA said:


> I understand the feeling
> You have to sweat more than a bit to make it work as expected... but when it runs properly it's one of the best.
> If it's crashing after so much time it's probably the LLC; try with Medium/Medium and High/High.
> 
> Another very important setting is VDDP/VDDG at 900/950, at least for me, to make it stable.
> You have to set them manually both in AMD Overclocking and AMD CBS\XFR Enhancement menu.


Thanks! I had a quick look and I can't find SoC LLC. I've found VDDP and VDDG under AMD Overclocking but when I set VDDP to manual it only gives me 700 and I can't change it. VDDG gave 2 options and I have no idea what they do. This is an absolute unknown territory to me, I think I need to read some overclocking guides etc first.


----------



## ManniX-ITA

Rootifera said:


> Thanks! I had a quick look and I can't find SoC LLC. I've found VDDP and VDDG under AMD Overclocking but when I set VDDP to manual it only gives me 700 and I can't change it. VDDG gave 2 options and I have no idea what they do. This is an absolute unknown territory to me, I think I need to read some overclocking guides etc first.


Then you need screenshots 

You have to go from the Tweaker menu down to the last voice VRM settings, the first two options called Loadline Calibration (LLC), 2nd is SOC (Vcore SOC):

View attachment 200526171921.BMP


I have also custom settings for current protection but I'm not sure they are helping much. For sure it didn't hurt.

Then in AMD CBS\XFR Enhancement menu you can set VDDP and VDDG, set Control to Manual and input with numbers the Voltage, no selection:

View attachment 200526172043.BMP


In AMD Overclocking you have two menu sections for VDDP and VDDG Voltage Control:

View attachment 200526172055.BMP


As before get in the menu, set Manual and input the desired voltage typing numbers with the keyboard.

There are 2 options for VDDG indeed, set them to the same value:

View attachment 200526172138.BMP


----------



## Rootifera

ManniX-ITA said:


> Then you need screenshots
> 
> You have to go from the Tweaker menu down to the last voice VRM settings, the first two options called Loadline Calibration (LLC), 2nd is SOC (Vcore SOC):
> 
> I have also custom settings for current protection but I'm not sure they are helping much. For sure it didn't hurt.
> 
> Then in AMD CBS\XFR Enhancement menu you can set VDDP and VDDG, set Control to Manual and input with numbers the Voltage, no selection:
> 
> 
> In AMD Overclocking you have two menu sections for VDDP and VDDG Voltage Control:
> 
> 
> As before get in the menu, set Manual and input the desired voltage typing numbers with the keyboard.
> 
> There are 2 options for VDDG indeed, set them to the same value:


hey thanks! that's very helpful! I just set all the settings and now running a prime95 test. I will leave it as long as I can or until it fails. I left PBO on too. I'm running a little high temp at the moment but I think it's still in acceptable range (83C). I'll update here soon with some results.


----------



## Rootifera

@ManniX-ITA

So some good news, I managed to run the prime95 Small FFTs for an hour and it was fine, no worker crash. 

And some bad news Win10 got very unstable, I couldn't even open mail client. I tried to start ryzen master and computer hanged. I had to reset. After reset I got a long wait on a black screen, no bios or anything. I could see a red led on motherboard but I couldn't see what was that for. after a minute I got the post, booting into Win10 took about 5 minutes once I was in I did another reboot and BIOS decided to reset itself. 

Technically not any more stable than before, even though we got prime95 doing its thing. I need a very reliable and powerful computer, cant be slow and reliable or fast and unreliable. This one is fast and unrealiable.  Since I got this computer I get at least 2-3 Unreal Engine crashes a day, maybe it wasn't UE4 to blame... I don't know. 

In this case my final decision is getting a new motherboard and avoid any Gigabyte products in the forseeable future. I'll probably give that MSI a try, last one I had was MSI MS-6570, which unfortunately was a casualty of a power surge, RIP. But thank you for all your help, you've literally spent half of your day trying to help me, I really appreciate it.


----------



## KedarWolf

Rootifera said:


> @ManniX-ITA
> 
> So some good news, I managed to run the prime95 Small FFTs for an hour and it was fine, no worker crash.
> 
> And some bad news Win10 got very unstable, I couldn't even open mail client. I tried to start ryzen master and computer hanged. I had to reset. After reset I got a long wait on a black screen, no bios or anything. I could see a red led on motherboard but I couldn't see what was that for. after a minute I got the post, booting into Win10 took about 5 minutes once I was in I did another reboot and BIOS decided to reset itself.
> 
> Technically not any more stable than before, even though we got prime95 doing its thing. I need a very reliable and powerful computer, cant be slow and reliable or fast and unreliable. This one is fast and unrealiable.  Since I got this computer I get at least 2-3 Unreal Engine crashes a day, maybe it wasn't UE4 to blame... I don't know.
> 
> In this case my final decision is getting a new motherboard and avoid any Gigabyte products in the forseeable future. I'll probably give that MSI a try, last one I had was MSI MS-6570, which unfortunately was a casualty of a power surge, RIP. But thank you for all your help, you've literally spent half of your day trying to help me, I really appreciate it.


I'm loving my MSI X570 Unify. Very stable in both memory and CCX overclocking.

Plus here is the AGESA 1.0.0.5 beta BIOS with the CBS Overclocking menu completely unlocked with a ton of added options.

https://www.overclock.net/forum/11-...cking-discussion-thread-122.html#post28470164


----------



## ManniX-ITA

Rootifera said:


> @ManniX-ITA
> 
> So some good news, I managed to run the prime95 Small FFTs for an hour and it was fine, no worker crash.
> 
> And some bad news Win10 got very unstable, I couldn't even open mail client. I tried to start ryzen master and computer hanged. I had to reset. After reset I got a long wait on a black screen, no bios or anything. I could see a red led on motherboard but I couldn't see what was that for. after a minute I got the post, booting into Win10 took about 5 minutes once I was in I did another reboot and BIOS decided to reset itself.
> 
> Technically not any more stable than before, even though we got prime95 doing its thing. I need a very reliable and powerful computer, cant be slow and reliable or fast and unreliable. This one is fast and unrealiable.  Since I got this computer I get at least 2-3 Unreal Engine crashes a day, maybe it wasn't UE4 to blame... I don't know.
> 
> In this case my final decision is getting a new motherboard and avoid any Gigabyte products in the forseeable future. I'll probably give that MSI a try, last one I had was MSI MS-6570, which unfortunately was a casualty of a power surge, RIP. But thank you for all your help, you've literally spent half of your day trying to help me, I really appreciate it.


You're welcome 
I understand, I had to suffer the same with my setup and took a very long time to get it stable.
Sometimes is straightforward, sometimes like in your and mine cases is painful.

My next board is very likely not a GB as well.


----------



## patryk

Hi

My processor does not exceed 70c
And I often see in hwinfo 

thermal throttling htc yes
thermal throttling prochot cpu yes
thermal throttling prochot ext yes

Can it be turned off somehow?


----------



## ManniX-ITA

patryk said:


> Hi
> 
> My processor does not exceed 70c
> And I often see in hwinfo
> 
> thermal throttling htc yes
> thermal throttling prochot cpu yes
> thermal throttling prochot ext yes
> 
> Can it be turned off somehow?


I've never seen it, not usual that gets triggered for no reason.

If you are using PBO, go in AMD Overclocking menu, set Advanced mode and define Custom Thermal Throttle Limit at 200.


----------



## ryouiki

L.Thorne said:


> This is a picture of my mine, taken whilst building. According to specs, water cooled GPU thickness is 28.7 mm. It was a bit difficult to align the block perfectly. But it seem allright even if bit off from perfection. Just make sure it doesn't touch the tiny chip below and tighten evenly. Those mounting arms bend easily.
> 
> Take note of thread spacing of the block, which is 22 mm. I had EK-Torque fittings with diameter of 24 mm and had to find thinner ones for this block.


Are you mounting directly to the chipset w/ paste or the pad included by Heatkiller? Do you still have the backplate attached?

After trying to mount this thing, I am not entirely sure it is worth the effort....


----------



## kevindd992002

With this board and the 3700X, are there any known high voltage issues when you set the BIOS to use XMP? With some ASUS boards and Intel CPU's, I know VCCIO and VSA are high when using XMP and having them set to Auto.


----------



## ManniX-ITA

kevindd992002 said:


> With this board and the 3700X, are there any known high voltage issues when you set the BIOS to use XMP? With some ASUS boards and Intel CPU's, I know VCCIO and VSA are high when using XMP and having them set to Auto.


With this board there are issues with Auto voltage settings both for CPU and SOC vCore; either with or without XMP.
It's recommended to set CPU vCore to Normal with an offset and SOC vCore to a fixed voltage.


----------



## kevindd992002

ManniX-ITA said:


> With this board there are issues with Auto voltage settings both for CPU and SOC vCore; either with or without XMP.
> 
> It's recommended to set CPU vCore to Normal with an offset and SOC vCore to a fixed voltage.


But are the Auto values high enough to cause degradation?

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## ManniX-ITA

kevindd992002 said:


> But are the Auto values high enough to cause degradation?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


Normally not, we are talking about high temperature and performance and reliability issues.


----------



## Mullcom

Rootifera said:


> I just tried LLC in Low, Medium, High and Turbo. L/H/M had no difference, I still got core 13 failing instantly as soon as I start prime95
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With Turbo however it was a little different. CPU clocked down to 3400Mhz when I ran small ffts but didn't get a worker crash. With PBO enabled I think max temp I got after a long render was 76C, which sounds OK to me. I might just take LLC back to default and set PBO enabled on BIOS and just leave it there. Maybe GB would release some BIOS updates dealing with the issue. Now I understand I'm not alone.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh by the way, I tried running single worker on Core13 only. It works just fine when it's one core only. Also as soon as I start running small FFTs I can hear a lot of "usb unplug" notification sounds but USBLogView doesn't show anything unplugged. Everything is so flaky!


You did have croseair mem's right??

I know when I did try oc them I get a simelare problem. What voltage do you have sett ? 

I remember I was need to set voltage manually to 1.35v on mems xmp didn't adjust that. And was need to higher one of the values from 54 to 57.

Skickat från min SM-G973F via Tapatalk


----------



## Nicked_Wicked

Any news when F12 is on the horizon? With so many beta’s one would think it’s nearly finished. 

I played with F12F for a while but my Windows 2004 build became unstable, but that might be totally unrelated. I also updated the (unreleased) chipset with the driver package from Asrock’s site and installed Nvidia DX12U 450.99 dev drivers and afterwards Windows went haywire. 

In the meantime I reinstalled 1909 and F11 and all is good again.


----------



## bigcid10

This are my current stable bios settings if anyone needs some number
or would like to comment
I have no issues with these settings (knock on wood)


----------



## Rootifera

@Mullcom

Hello, 

The behaviour is unfortunately the same regardless if I have XMP on or off. I don't think it is memory related issue. But thank you for the info.


----------



## ManniX-ITA

Rootifera said:


> @Mullcom
> 
> Hello,
> 
> The behaviour is unfortunately the same regardless if I have XMP on or off. I don't think it is memory related issue. But thank you for the info.


Very likely not but his point is that with the Corsair kits the RAM voltage sometimes is not set correctly.
Did you check the RAM voltage with Ryzen Master or HWInfo?
Usually the voltage should be set higher than 1.2v, eg. 1.35v, but then after boot you can see it's been set at 1.2v.


----------



## MikeS3000

Nicked_Wicked said:


> Any news when F12 is on the horizon? With so many beta’s one would think it’s nearly finished.
> 
> I played with F12F for a while but my Windows 2004 build became unstable, but that might be totally unrelated. I also updated the (unreleased) chipset with the driver package from Asrock’s site and installed Nvidia DX12U 450.99 dev drivers and afterwards Windows went haywire.
> 
> In the meantime I reinstalled 1909 and F11 and all is good again.


I had problems with F12f on my Aorus Pro Wifi. Twice the pc would come out of sleep (hybrid sleep disabled) and go to the desktop for about 30 to 60 seconds and then it would crash and reset. F12e works fine (again only with hybrid sleep off). I don't see any performance differences on any of the 1.0.0.4 versions from f10 to f12 though. Seems like improvements are in memory compatibility on f11 and f12 and I haven't had a single memory problem so not seeing much reason to get too excited about f12.


----------



## meridius

hi all i see amd are or might be releasing the amd 3900xt in 2 weeks mmm might have to check that out


----------



## Carbonic

So. My quest to find out why my X570 Master chipset temperatures are so high continues.
I've replaced the crappy crumbly plasticy useless piece of thermal pad Gigabyte had uses and replaced it with some proper thermal paste. This lowered the temperatures 10C and now instead of going into the 80s when stressed stays in the 70s. So far so good, well better, not actually good.

Took a closer look at the chipset cooler while everything was out and boy is that thing poorly designed - practically no side ventilation. This means my 2,5 slot Asus Strix 1080ti covers most of the in and out-take.
(see image)
Basically the red part is the graphics card and the small blue triangle is the 1-2cm2 hole all air has to go through and on top of that is a graphics card blowing hot air to the sides. My guess is that a hot air pockets forms in the battle between the graphics card fans and the chipset fan.
WHY WHY WHY would GIGABYTE design a high-end gaming motherboard, bother to reinforce the memory slots... but not expect the chipset cooler to handle a properly large gaming graphics card.
To test this out I tried brute-forcing it and started the jet engine by turning the fans on the GPU up to 100% and there we go the temps dipped into the 40s on idle where they belong.

In short, I can only conclude that GIGABYTE built poor chipset cooler and the only way to fix it completely is probably something like changing the layout of the graphics card cooler, replace the heatsink with something properly designed or live with the sound of a jet engine.


----------



## Elrick

Carbonic said:


> So. My quest to find out why my X570 Master chipset temperatures are so high continues.
> I've replaced the crappy crumbly plasticy useless piece of thermal pad Gigabyte had uses and replaced it with some proper thermal paste. This lowered the temperatures 10C and now instead of going into the 80s when stressed stays in the 70s. So far so good, well better, not actually good.



Truly horrific design, despite the super high cost of this Motherboard.

They should be ashamed here, that is why my next purchase will never again be another Gigabyte Master product. Waste of money and their cost cutting attitude is clearly seen experienced on every level.




Carbonic said:


> In short, I can only conclude that GIGABYTE built poor chipset cooler and the only way to fix it completely is probably something like changing the layout of the graphics card cooler, replace the heatsink with something properly designed or live with the sound of a jet engine.



Hoping someone would release a replacement *Gigabyte Master Chipset cooler* here, then we can replace this disaster ourselves, instead of ditching it back into it's boxed packaging never to be reused again.


----------



## Elrick

Sorry, double posting.
_
My fault, please forgive......_


----------



## ryouiki

Elrick said:


> Truly horrific design, despite the super high cost of this Motherboard.
> 
> They should be ashamed here, that is why my next purchase will never again be another Gigabyte Master product. Waste of money and their cost cutting attitude is clearly seen experienced on every level.
> 
> Hoping someone would release a replacement *Gigabyte Master Chipset cooler* here, then we can replace this disaster ourselves, instead of ditching it back into it's boxed packaging never to be reused again.


Its not like this tiny chipset heatsink/fan is only the Master, all other X570 but the Aorus Xtreme also have similar designs. Are temperatures a big problem... probably not, just enthusiast like to see lower temperatures.

EKWB makes waterblocks for the X570 Master/Elite/Ultra chipset if you are already liquid cooling.

Example from ASUS board:

https://www.overclock.net/forum/11-...they-kidding-me-x570-fan-21.html#post28114786


----------



## rastaviper

Well if some users don't see any high chipset temperatures over 60-65 degrees with stock cooling, then whoever has a problem should blame his own mobo or his inadequate case airflow.

If it was a design flaw, then all motherboards should have the same problem.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Streetdragon

Elrick said:


> Truly horrific design, despite the super high cost of this Motherboard.
> 
> They should be ashamed here, that is why my next purchase will never again be another Gigabyte Master product. Waste of money and their cost cutting attitude is clearly seen experienced on every level.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hoping someone would release a replacement *Gigabyte Master Chipset cooler* here, then we can replace this disaster ourselves, instead of ditching it back into it's boxed packaging never to be reused again.


Please stop blame Gigabyte for you poor airflow. Good airflow results in good temps. If you dont like it, stop crying and buy something else

Chipfan never runs. Didnt replaced the chipset thermalpad.

And by the way: Every x570 board with a fac has the chipset at the same spot, get coverd by the GPU. So...........


----------



## Carbonic

Streetdragon said:


> Please stop blame Gigabyte for you poor airflow. Good airflow results in good temps. If you dont like it, stop crying and buy something else
> 
> Chipfan never runs. Didnt replaced the chipset thermalpad.
> 
> And by the way: Every x570 board with a fac has the chipset at the same spot, get coverd by the GPU. So...........


I am not blaming Gigabyte for my poor airflow, my airflow is fine. I'm blaming them for designing a cooling system that promotes deadzones / hotspots if you have a large aircooled graphics card (which a gaming motherboard should take into account).

Your own results with water-cooled GPUs are irrelevant as that's a different situation. And as you can see in the image I found the chipset fan placement and cooler designs on different X570 boards are quite different. MSI seem to have knocked it out the park with proper placements and large intake holes. Asus have the same horrible placement but the intake/outtake seems a bit better. Gigabyte is a bit all over the place with the Master having the worst placement and smallest intake/outtake holes for ventilation.


----------



## Awsan

rissie said:


> Spent the better part of a few days trying to optimise my RAM finally.
> 
> I have the budget friendlier GSkill Trident Z Neo (Hynix). F4-3600C16-16GTZNC (16GB x 2)
> 
> I've settled at 16-19-16-20-24-44-1 at 3800. I'm using 1.42 in the bios. I've noticed that if I don't tweak secondary timings I'm stable at 1.36V but bumping up the Vdimm to 1.39 improves bandwidth performance.
> 
> When I tighten secondary timings, AIDA's results are a lot more inconsistent.
> 
> In any case, since there are a few users with this, hopefully this is helpful:
> 
> tWR 12
> tCWL 14
> tRRD_S 4
> tRRD_L 6
> tWTR_S 4
> tWTR_L 12
> tRFC 484 (this is the main setting that required a bump in vdimm. At 490 I'm stable at just 1.36VDimm)
> tRTP 8
> tFAW 16
> tRDRD_SCL 4
> tWRWR_SCL 4
> CMD 1
> GDM disabled
> 
> Other things I've noted. I test my ram in memtest before booting windows because I'm just too lazy reinstalling windows. If you're playing with secondary timings, test number 7 is the one to fail fast. If you're testing primary timings, test 4 and 5. Do those before you run everything when you're finalized with your settings.
> 
> My latency seems to be stuck at 65. To go below I need to do all core or per ccd overclocking which will drop it to 64.4/64.5
> 
> Hope the above helps and happy holidays!
> 
> https://valid.x86.fr/6pzzgj


Hey,can I get a zentiming screen shot + what are your bios settings.

Thanks


----------



## matthew87

Elrick said:


> Truly horrific design, despite the super high cost of this Motherboard.
> 
> They should be ashamed here, that is why my next purchase will never again be another Gigabyte Master product. Waste of money and their cost cutting attitude is clearly seen experienced on every level.
> 
> Hoping someone would release a replacement *Gigabyte Master Chipset cooler* here, then we can replace this disaster ourselves, instead of ditching it back into it's boxed packaging never to be reused again.


I have no issues whatsoever with chipset temps with peak temps of 65.1c and 48c on the two sensors. 

And those temps were only achieved while maxing out the GPU and CPU while running [email protected] In game temps are even lower. 

That's with a Gigabyte GTX 1080 that is a dual slot and extends well past the ATX motherboard length and blocking off a similar amount of the chipset cooler as per your image.


----------



## 1kari

Carbonic said:


> I am not blaming Gigabyte for my poor airflow, my airflow is fine. I'm blaming them for designing a cooling system that promotes deadzones / hotspots if you have a large aircooled graphics card (which a gaming motherboard should take into account).
> 
> Your own results with water-cooled GPUs are irrelevant as that's a different situation. And as you can see in the image I found the chipset fan placement and cooler designs on different X570 boards are quite different. MSI seem to have knocked it out the park with proper placements and large intake holes. Asus have the same horrible placement but the intake/outtake seems a bit better. Gigabyte is a bit all over the place with the Master having the worst placement and smallest intake/outtake holes for ventilation.



I agree completely! We don't pay to rework the boards manually afterwards. Manufacturers should think about cooling in advance. In this case, we knew that the x570 chipset was extremely hot. And its normal cooling has not been taken care of by all manufacturers. Personally, I gave a decent amount of money for the gygabyte x570 master, not to think about the cooling of the chipset! I have a great case with a lot of fans and with the last motherboard I had absolutely no problems. And with the new motherboard, the chipset temperatures only came to acceptable values after replacing their chewing gum with thermal paste. It is clear that not only gygabyte disgraced itself with the x570 chipset, but only marketing experts can truly protect them.


----------



## pschorr1123

Carbonic said:


> So. My quest to find out why my X570 Master chipset temperatures are so high continues.
> SNIP
> 
> In short, I can only conclude that GIGABYTE built poor chipset cooler and the only way to fix it completely is probably something like changing the layout of the graphics card cooler, replace the heatsink with something properly designed or live with the sound of a jet engine.


I feel that they could of done better. Are any of the Z490 boards designed better as far as active chipset cooling goes?

EDIT: I see from pic posted above that MSI seems to have gotten it right.


----------



## ryouiki

pschorr1123 said:


> I feel that they could of done better. Are any of the Z490 boards designed better as far as active chipset cooling goes?


Are the Z490 even actively cooled? The X570 is something like 14W heat output so the reason they picked a fan/heatsink, but I don't follow Intel anymore and B550 doesn't need active cooling.


----------



## pschorr1123

ryouiki said:


> Are the Z490 even actively cooled? The X570 is something like 14W heat output so the reason they picked a fan/heatsink, but I don't follow Intel anymore and B550 doesn't need active cooling.


Yes they are because Z490 with 10th Gen Intel Desktop parts allow for pcie OC. Also Rumor has it next gen Intel Desktop parts will have official pcie 4.0 support and drop into the same LGA 1200 socket MBs. Most AIBs marketing are advertising pcie gen 4 ready


----------



## rissie

Awsan said:


> Hey,can I get a zentiming screen shot + what are your bios settings.
> 
> Thanks


Too lazy to grab screenshots from the bios (sorry!). But the settings are as described in my posts. Here are the Zen timings screenie though.


----------



## Ironcobra

Never seen over 50c on my master chipset with an aircooled 2080ti sitting next to it. I run my pch fan in bios on performance and I have great airflow in my 011d xl.


----------



## Awsan

rissie said:


> Too lazy to grab screenshots from the bios (sorry!). But the settings are as described in my posts. Here are the Zen timings screenie though.


Thanks a lot, I understand


----------



## ManniX-ITA

pschorr1123 said:


> Yes they are because Z490 with 10th Gen Intel Desktop parts allow for pcie OC. Also Rumor has it next gen Intel Desktop parts will have official pcie 4.0 support and drop into the same LGA 1200 socket MBs. Most AIBs marketing are advertising pcie gen 4 ready


Are you sure? Hard to be 100% certain but I don't see any with active cooling.
The MSI most bare model is clearly passively cooled with a cheap aluminium heatsink.


----------



## Illined

Carbonic said:


> I am not blaming Gigabyte for my poor airflow, my airflow is fine. I'm blaming them for designing a cooling system that promotes deadzones / hotspots if you have a large aircooled graphics card (which a gaming motherboard should take into account).
> 
> Your own results with water-cooled GPUs are irrelevant as that's a different situation. And as you can see in the image I found the chipset fan placement and cooler designs on different X570 boards are quite different. MSI seem to have knocked it out the park with proper placements and large intake holes. Asus have the same horrible placement but the intake/outtake seems a bit better. Gigabyte is a bit all over the place with the Master having the worst placement and smallest intake/outtake holes for ventilation.



It has been discussed before. A solution in your case could be to instead use the PCIEx16 slot underneath the one you are currently using. This should prevent the chipsetcooler from being entirely blocked.


I had been running my 2070 Super vertically for a while before I decided to use it horizontally. Immediately noticed an increase in chipset temperatures, which is normal since the card was on top of the cooler. Swapping it to the lower slot partly fixed this issue. I'm since running it vertically again and watercooled (the videocard) since I wasn't satisfied with the temperatures and noise of the stock cooler.


Apart from all that, the thermal pad has been proven to be horrible and I regret not repasting my Master when the board was last out of the case. I'm going to be swapping the CPU-cooler in the future and then I will proceed taking the board out to repaste it. That said, the fan on mine (balanced profile) never turns on. Also keep in mind that upon the release of X570 boards, a lot, and I do mean a lot of people complained about the Asrock X570 Taichi chipset fan being blocked by the gpu.


You will always encounter people having issues with boards. There is not a single board without issues. Do note that it is easier to find people with issues on the internet than it is finding people who are content. A lot of people throw a system together, input the desired settings and never look back. They are usually not the ones on here reporting on how flawless their board is running.


----------



## pschorr1123

ManniX-ITA said:


> Are you sure? Hard to be 100% certain but I don't see any with active cooling.
> The MSI most bare model is clearly passively cooled with a cheap aluminium heatsink.


EDIT:Looks like I was mistaken. The podcasts I listen to mentioned that active cooling was going to be on Z490 but I can't see any boards with it. I did see a couple with small fans in the VRMs but that's about it. 
there are a few that are listed as pcie gen 4 ready but that is most likely just the lanes coming off of the CPU to the 2 top pcie slots. I can't find any marketing that even mentions pcie gen 4 or pcie OC capable on the vendors websites so perhaps Intel thought better of it. 

Anyway, I'm really impressed with MSI's chipset fan placement posted a few posts back. Hopefully, more AIB's will emulate that that going forward with X670...


----------



## ManniX-ITA

pschorr1123 said:


> EDIT:Looks like I was mistaken. The podcasts I listen too mentioned that active cooling was going to be on Z490 but I can't see any boards with it. I did see a couple with small fans in the VRMs but that's about it.
> 
> Anyway, I'm really impressed with MSI's chipset fan placement posted a few posts back. Hopefully, more AIB's will emulate that that going forward with X670...


Maybe the ditched it when Intel dropped PCIe Gen4...

Yes MSI design for the chipset seems better.
But honestly I wouldn't mind too much even with the sub-optimal design from GB if the thermal pad was high quality as expected.
You just can't advertise Laird thermal pads on the backplate, like you really care about this aspect, and then use that cheap stuff on the chipset.


----------



## St0RM53

Diablo85 said:


> say wat? that was part of the reason i went through with the RMA on my Xtreme - out of the box it would throw an error randomly about USB device descriptor failed on restarts. my tower sits below and to the left of the desk surface ~6ft away and i didn't notice anything wrong with the board after 9 months of use before I sent it back.



Yes it's not a big deal though, i learnt about this when i was designing a pcb with a usb interface..turns out even usb 2.0 is really sensitive to impedance changes, that's why it throws this error because it loses the signal (in this case gets shorted). Needs just a really good clean and should ok;p


----------



## St0RM53

pal said:


> you must be kidding. Cigarates smoke was a real problem, stuck vents but with vaping I didnt notice anyting unusual.



No i am not kidding but i have the board running from october 2019 and i'm a heavy vaper (70w all day). My lian li o11 xl filters are really good but at some point condensation little by little will form VG droplets everywhere inside the case..gravity does the rest. Glycerol is not a good conductor of electricity but dissolved ions and flavor oils will increase it's conductivity or capacitance. That's why it needs to be cleaned at some point.


----------



## Mullcom

All talk about this pad and chipset make me wonder how my bord is like. I have the itx wifi pro version. Anyone make a attempt to change that on it?

I don't think I need it. But they have also placed a m2 port pci-x gen4 on other side.

Skickat från min SM-G973F via Tapatalk


----------



## capitollimited

I know this has probably been covered before, but to all the X570 Aorus Pro Wifi users, F11 Bios causes MASSIVE Bluetooth glitching. It's infrequent, but every 30 minutes to an hour or so for like 2 to 3 seconds, it's like a wave of energy causes the Bluetooth system to go haywire and cause audio stuttering, or delayed controller output. F12E Bios fixes this, just be cautious about the Wake from Sleep bug.


Edit: Seems like I just got the bug while playing a round of Rocket League. It seems more stable, but not perfected I guess.


----------



## spirch

weird question coming;


If I want the 100% stock behaviour, should I change all bios setting from Auto to Normal when possible?


When the alternative is Enable / Disable, how to know what Auto will select and how to know which one would be the Normal equivalent?


----------



## Carbonic

Illined said:


> It has been discussed before. A solution in your case could be to instead use the PCIEx16 slot underneath the one you are currently using. This should prevent the chipsetcooler from being entirely blocked.
> ...


Would work for some if they have an extra big case, an older style case without PSU shroud or perhaps a blower style card. I have a regular-sized case and moving the graphics card down would strangle the airflow for the graphics card instead as it would be pushed all the way up to the PSU shroud.


----------



## matthew87

Carbonic said:


> Would work for some if they have an extra big case, an older style case without PSU shroud or perhaps a blower style card. I have a regular-sized case and moving the graphics card down would strangle the airflow for the graphics card instead as it would be pushed all the way up to the PSU shroud.


I'm genuinely not trying to be an a-hole here, but if your case is so small you can't practically move your GPU down one PCIe slot then it does sound to me like you do have an inadequate case or case airflow. 

I've run my X570 Master in both a standard mid tower ATX case - Corsair 450D - and now the Fractal Design 7 XL and neither one had any temp issues at all with the chipset. Peak temps on both were around 63-68c awhen I was running [email protected] and maxing out my 3800x with AVX2 and GTX 1080 for hours. In gaming and 'normal' use, chipset would be low 60s for peak.


----------



## Illined

Carbonic said:


> Would work for some if they have an extra big case, an older style case without PSU shroud or perhaps a blower style card. I have a regular-sized case and moving the graphics card down would strangle the airflow for the graphics card instead as it would be pushed all the way up to the PSU shroud.



There are still a lot of new cases without a shroud or even cases with a shroud and room to spare. It sounds to me like even if the cooler on the motherboard was lower, it would still pick up a lot of heat from the GPU. Perhaps it's an idea to look into replacing the board with a B550 and selling it second hand. Those all seem passively cooled.


----------



## bigcid10

Carbonic said:


> Would work for some if they have an extra big case, an older style case without PSU shroud or perhaps a blower style card. I have a regular-sized case and moving the graphics card down would strangle the airflow for the graphics card instead as it would be pushed all the way up to the PSU shroud.


use a Pciex riser cable and vertically mount your VC and the chipset fan will be unobstructed


----------



## ManniX-ITA

capitollimited said:


> I know this has probably been covered before, but to all the X570 Aorus Pro Wifi users, F11 Bios causes MASSIVE Bluetooth glitching. It's infrequent, but every 30 minutes to an hour or so for like 2 to 3 seconds, it's like a wave of energy causes the Bluetooth system to go haywire and cause audio stuttering, or delayed controller output. F12E Bios fixes this, just be cautious about the Wake from Sleep bug.
> 
> 
> Edit: Seems like I just got the bug while playing a round of Rocket League. It seems more stable, but not perfected I guess.


It could be not BT specific; just like USB vdroops an unstable configuration can be the root cause.
Try to set CPU and SOC vCore to Normal and raise the LLC.



spirch said:


> weird question coming;
> 
> 
> If I want the 100% stock behaviour, should I change all bios setting from Auto to Normal when possible?
> 
> 
> When the alternative is Enable / Disable, how to know what Auto will select and how to know which one would be the Normal equivalent?


Not really, the "stock" settings are depending on what the board choose.
Usually the Load Optimal settings should do just that but not always, more than usual with a Gigabyte board.
If you just set CPU and SOC vCore to Normal it's the closest to Stock you can get.

You can only determine the Auto decisions in the BIOS itself if shown or after POST with a utility.
There's no straight answer cause it will change dependent on the runtime configuration.


----------



## Circaflex

where on earth can i pickup a board that isnt price gouged at the moment for a 3950x? so many different versions of boards these days


----------



## Rootifera

Hello, 
@ManniX-ITA , @KedarWolf and everyone who tried to help me to resolve the issue with my x570 Aorus Master.

I'm writing you this post after I replaced my X570 Aorus Master with an MSI X570 Unify. Everything else is same. 

Works like magic now. Did a small FFTs test overnight (8 hours). Everything was stable, no crashing workers, no bluescreens. CPU is steady at 63 and chipset was steady at 66 degrees C. I did all the benchmarks and (strangely - maybe not) there's a visible performance improvement, especially on disk performance. Depending on the application I'm getting between 5 and 15 percent better performance. I'm not saying Aorus Master isn't good however the one I have definitely have some faults. 

More importantly, I had an hour session with Unreal Engine 4 and it's working great. Still early to have a conclusion but I can very clearly see everything works fine now. 

Thanks again all the feedback and guidance. 

Rooti


----------



## ManniX-ITA

Rootifera said:


> Hello,
> 
> @ManniX-ITA , @KedarWolf and everyone who tried to help me to resolve the issue with my x570 Aorus Master.
> 
> I'm writing you this post after I replaced my X570 Aorus Master with an MSI X570 Unify. Everything else is same.
> 
> Works like magic now. Did a small FFTs test overnight (8 hours). Everything was stable, no crashing workers, no bluescreens. CPU is steady at 63 and chipset was steady at 66 degrees C. I did all the benchmarks and (strangely - maybe not) there's a visible performance improvement, especially on disk performance. Depending on the application I'm getting between 5 and 15 percent better performance. I'm not saying Aorus Master isn't good however the one I have definitely have some faults.
> 
> More importantly, I had an hour session with Unreal Engine 4 and it's working great. Still early to have a conclusion but I can very clearly see everything works fine now.
> 
> Thanks again all the feedback and guidance.
> 
> Rooti


You're welcome, glad you finally have a stable setup


----------



## V1TRU

No news on beta bios? MSI already rolled out stable agesa 1.0.0.5 for x570 lineup.

I have the ITX Wifi Pro and not a single beta bios since February has been produced


----------



## ManniX-ITA

V1TRU said:


> No news on beta bios? MSI already rolled out stable agesa 1.0.0.5 for x570 lineup.
> 
> I have the ITX Wifi Pro and not a single beta bios since February has been produced


Yeah the BIOS development is kinda stuck.
But seems that with AGESA 1.0.0.5 the MSI has no working PBO at all, so I'm not sure it can be considered stable.


----------



## FranZe

matthew87 said:


> I have no issues whatsoever with chipset temps with peak temps of 65.1c and 48c on the two sensors.
> 
> And those temps were only achieved while maxing out the GPU and CPU while running [email protected] In game temps are even lower.
> 
> That's with a Gigabyte GTX 1080 that is a dual slot and extends well past the ATX motherboard length and blocking off a similar amount of the chipset cooler as per your image.



I have no issues with chipset temps either. Here i'm running [email protected] with a 2080ti Trio X


----------



## dansi

at 80c, is your chipset fan spinning up loud? surely it will or may face long term degradation


----------



## matthew87

Yeah, my chipset temp peaks at 66c and fan RPM at 1,618rpm 

This is 3 hours of [email protected]


----------



## FranZe

dansi said:


> at 80c, is your chipset fan spinning up loud? surely it will or may face long term degradation


Cannot hear the chipset fan over the gpu fan so that one is a none issue  i knew that i was getting comment on that high temp and i did this just to show what a second intake fan can do. If people dont have proper cooling it will heat up, chipset to. 

This is my chipset fan temp. So 1 vs 2 intake fans can be 15°C different in temps. The same will be with (very) low rpm fans to, i think.


----------



## mgege83

*PSU switch need*

Hello guys!
I bougth this kind of mobo some weeks ago and I have a strange problem. If I turn off my PC and turn on again, it won't boot up. I need to turn off my PSU, than back. After this my PC boots up. Tried another PSU and the same happens, so it is not the PSU, as it was not a problem with my previous mobo (ASUS B350...).
I tried F10, F11 and F12f BIOS as well, same happens with all of them. After bios refresh, my memory is detected as 2133MHz. I do not touch it, but PSU switch is needed. My memory is 3000MHz and I tried to set this in BIOS, but it doesn't help either, PSU switching needed.

BTW every time I turn off my PC, I can hear a loud "click" from mobo. Is this normal?

Does anybody have any idea? I wrote to Gigabyte support and I am waiting for their answer, but in the meanwhile I wanted to ask the "real users"... 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## ManniX-ITA

mgege83 said:


> Hello guys!
> I bougth this kind of mobo some weeks ago and I have a strange problem. If I turn off my PC and turn on again, it won't boot up. I need to turn off my PSU, than back. After this my PC boots up. Tried another PSU and the same happens, so it is not the PSU, as it was not a problem with my previous mobo (ASUS B350...).
> I tried F10, F11 and F12f BIOS as well, same happens with all of them. After bios refresh, my memory is detected as 2133MHz. I do not touch it, but PSU switch is needed. My memory is 3000MHz and I tried to set this in BIOS, but it doesn't help either, PSU switching needed.
> 
> BTW every time I turn off my PC, I can hear a loud "click" from mobo. Is this normal?
> 
> Does anybody have any idea? I wrote to Gigabyte support and I am waiting for their answer, but in the meanwhile I wanted to ask the "real users"...
> 
> Thanks in advance!


Haven't seen this one yet.
Did you try with ErP setting and power Supply Idle Control options?
The loud click is usually coming from the PSU not the board.


----------



## mgege83

ManniX-ITA said:


> Haven't seen this one yet.
> Did you try with ErP setting and power Supply Idle Control options?
> The loud click is usually coming from the PSU not the board.


Sorry, could you please explain ErP and Idle Control options? These are not really familiar to me...


----------



## pschorr1123

mgege83 said:


> Sorry, could you please explain ErP and Idle Control options? These are not really familiar to me...


ERP is a power savings feature. On GB motherboards enabling it turns off all USB ports and RGB crap when the system is powered off. 

Power Supply Idle control can be set to "typical" if you have an older PSU that will not tolerate the CPU dropping down less than .0800 or lower for CPU vcore. IF set to "low" it allows CPU to drop the vcore really low when idle and cores are sleeping. This setting was needed back when 1st gen Ryzen launched because the CPU vcore would dip too low for some PSUs and would result in pc locking up when idle at the desktop. Setting poer supply idle voltage to typical would ensure vcore never dropped below .800.

As far as your issue goes it sounds like system is failing memory training perhaps. Can you reset bios to safe defaults save then exit and go back into bios and load XMP and manually set the DRAM voltage to 1.35 as there was a bug that would leave the dram voltage at 1.2 even after loading XMP. Save and exit bios and test to see if any improvement.

Also be sure you are using slots A2 and B2 if only using 2 dimms (2nd and 4th going left to right starting from CPU)


----------



## ManniX-ITA

mgege83 said:


> Sorry, could you please explain ErP and Idle Control options? These are not really familiar to me...


You got a perfect explanation from @pschorr1123 

I may have misunderstood, I thought for not booting you meant it didn't power up.
All valid suggestions above.
I'd try too a clear CMOS shortening the pins.


----------



## ryouiki

I have the EKWB block for the X570 chipset as well... just looking at it and considering price, it is probably an easier option if you want to cool the chipset just due to fitment/adjusting.

Unfortunately I have an issue with the original case I was using so waiting for a replacement before I can mount/test everything.


----------



## ManniX-ITA

ryouiki said:


> I have the EKWB block for the X570 chipset as well... just looking at it and considering price, it is probably an easier option if you want to cool the chipset just due to fitment/adjusting.
> 
> Unfortunately I have an issue with the original case I was using so waiting for a replacement before I can mount/test everything.


Interesting, please update on the results if you decide to go for it.
Was considering it too but I'm a bit unsure where the fittings would end and the flow restriction; it's way more slim than the HK SB.
Guess about the performances wouldn't change much, the SOC isn't that difficult to cool down.


----------



## ryouiki

ManniX-ITA said:


> Interesting, please update on the results if you decide to go for it.
> Was considering it too but I'm a bit unsure where the fittings would end and the flow restriction; it's way more slim than the HK SB.
> Guess about the performances wouldn't change much, the SOC isn't that difficult to cool down.


I should have new case tomorrow. The EWKB block uses all 4 mounting screw locations which makes the mounting way easier then the HeatKiller block.... getting the alignment on the HK product is very annoying. You need to be careful that the copper base is not touching the components to the right of the chipset... if you are using paste this makes getting a solid mount .... challenging.


----------



## ManniX-ITA

ryouiki said:


> I should have new case tomorrow. The EWKB block uses all 4 mounting screw locations which makes the mounting way easier then the HeatKiller block.... getting the alignment on the HK product is very annoying. You need to be careful that the copper base is not touching the components to the right of the chipset... if you are using paste this makes getting a solid mount .... challenging.


Yeah indeed, my only doubt looking at it is I have the feeling the fittings would end up more closer to the first slot than the HK.
But this is something only you could tell


----------



## R-Type!

ManniX-ITA said:


> Yeah indeed, my only doubt looking at it is I have the feeling the fittings would end up more closer to the first slot than the HK.
> But this is something only you could tell


EK specifically states the block is only compatible with 1-Slot Cards so in this day and age only GFX cards with a waterblock.

https://www.ekwb.com/shop/ek-quantum-momentum-chipset-aorus-x570 <-- yellow box


----------



## ManniX-ITA

R-Type! said:


> EK specifically states the block is only compatible with 1-Slot Cards so in this day and age only GFX cards with a waterblock.
> 
> https://www.ekwb.com/shop/ek-quantum-momentum-chipset-aorus-x570 <-- yellow box


Oh, it was even bold and I missed it 
I thought so just looking at it... anyway you need a WC GPU for both.
Let us know.


----------



## gurusmi

The EKWB Block was on my list also. But i did choose the Anfi-Tec Set. I didn't mount it yet. But it seems that there a 2 Slot card is possible.


----------



## Tsk_Force

hello guys



does anyone know how to fix the bios reset problem after leaving the pc off for a long time?

let me explain better: I made some changes to the ram, the rest is all stock, doing memtest I have no type of error but some times, like when I turn on the PC after it has been turned off for a long time, it doesn't start it goes into bootloop and after a couple of automatic restart attempts reset the bios to the default settings and start again.

i have bios f11 now

has this happened to someone else already? reading on the internet I saw several posts on this topic but I did not understand what the solution is


----------



## meridius

gurusmi said:


> The EKWB Block was on my list also. But i did choose the Anfi-Tec Set. I didn't mount it yet. But it seems that there a 2 Slot card is possible.


are you using water cooling or just using it as a passive heatsink without the water ?


----------



## patryk

FranZe said:


> I have no issues with chipset temps either. Here i'm running [email protected] with a 2080ti Trio X



Me chipset temp


----------



## heezflash

@Tsk_Force hello i had simular issues on 6f or so, bios revision. it got fixed by a bios update after i contacted gigabyte supurt. but i would suggest flashing to newest bios 12"@f, e or what ever x570 u have is 

download it from gigabytes page try that first not that saved profiles from your old bios the 11 one cannot be implemented into 12 so write down your settings


----------



## pschorr1123

Tsk_Force said:


> hello guys
> 
> 
> 
> does anyone know how to fix the bios reset problem after leaving the pc off for a long time?
> 
> let me explain better: I made some changes to the ram, the rest is all stock, doing memtest I have no type of error but some times, like when I turn on the PC after it has been turned off for a long time, it doesn't start it goes into bootloop and after a couple of automatic restart attempts reset the bios to the default settings and start again.
> 
> i have bios f11 now
> 
> has this happened to someone else already? reading on the internet I saw several posts on this topic but I did not understand what the solution is


The symptoms you describe, pc fails to start, retries a couple times then resets bios to safe defaults sounds like its failing the memory training. Whatever settings you are doing to your RAM may not be 100% correct for your RAM type. 

Be sure to load xmp and manually set the dram voltage to 1.35 as there was a bug that left it at 1.2 even after loading XMP profile.

To get better/ more complete help you need to list your exact RAM kit and which memory ICs that it has. You can download and use a program called Tiaphoon burner which will give you a report of your memory ICs.


----------



## mgege83

ErP made it. I tried and it seems to be working, now I don't need to power off my PSU! Thanks a lot! :thumb::specool: @pschorr1123 @ManniX-ITA


----------



## Illined

Okay, so once again my computer would not power up this morning. Pressing the power button did absolutely nothing. Had to switch off the PSU and remove the battery from the board before it would start again. This is the second time it has happened and I have no explanation for this behaviour.

Since I had to redo literally all settings I decided to give Ryzen DRAM Calc 1.7.3 timings a spin. I can now safely conclude that the timings given by 1.7.3 compared to 1.7.0 are a load of horse****. Memory training consistently failed and I reverted to using the older timings.

One thing I am quite sure of: I am not in the mood to remove the battery and redo all settings every so often. I might end up ditching the board anyway if it happens one more time.


Edit: the bios even reverted back to F3 which I noticed due to the load chipsetfan. Flashed to F12f and put the memory on XMP. Cannot be bothered to redo all the timings once again.


----------



## ManniX-ITA

mgege83 said:


> ErP made it. I tried and it seems to be working, now I don't need to power off my PSU! Thanks a lot! :thumb::specool:
> @pschorr1123 @ManniX-ITA


Awesome! :specool:



Illined said:


> Okay, so once again my computer would not power up this morning. Pressing the power button did absolutely nothing. Had to switch off the PSU and remove the battery from the board before it would start again. This is the second time it has happened and I have no explanation for this behaviour.
> 
> Since I had to redo literally all settings I decided to give Ryzen DRAM Calc 1.7.3 timings a spin. I can now safely conclude that the timings given by 1.7.3 compared to 1.7.0 are a load of horse****. Memory training consistently failed and I reverted to using the older timings.
> 
> One thing I am quite sure of: I am not in the mood to remove the battery and redo all settings every so often. I might end up ditching the board anyway if it happens one more time.
> 
> 
> Edit: the bios even reverted back to F3 which I noticed due to the load chipsetfan. Flashed to F12f and put the memory on XMP. Cannot be bothered to redo all the timings once again.


Understand the frustration.
You don't need to redo everything each time, plug a USB stick and save the profile in a file.
In my experience it does this stuff when there's something wrong in the settings, especially memory.

Bear in mind the DRAM Calc settings are only a suggestion that fits most; every stick is different.
You have to start from there and find your settings. 
Are you sure you selected the correct PCB, rank, number of modules, speed, etc?
If it's so bad from start, always double check the settings.

If you are not willing to mess a bit, stick to the XMP profile.


----------



## WaShErE

Hello every1 again  I hope everybody doing well. 

I got noboot bug on my Aorus Master too since i got it for me the good solution is buying a riser and using the gpu vertically but now a days it happening everyday. So switching off the pus and i'm taking out the bios batt. everyday which is becoming very annoying  As i read still there is no solution for that or did i miss some info? 

And i would like to ask which Bios Version you guys are you using now?


----------



## Illined

ManniX-ITA said:


> Awesome! :specool:
> 
> 
> 
> Understand the frustration.
> You don't need to redo everything each time, plug a USB stick and save the profile in a file.
> In my experience it does this stuff when there's something wrong in the settings, especially memory.
> 
> Bear in mind the DRAM Calc settings are only a suggestion that fits most; every stick is different.
> You have to start from there and find your settings.
> Are you sure you selected the correct PCB, rank, number of modules, speed, etc?
> If it's so bad from start, always double check the settings.
> 
> If you are not willing to mess a bit, stick to the XMP profile.



I was willing to fiddle with the settings and I have already spent more time than I care to count on this. I just don't want the constant hassle inputting everything. Did not know I could save a profile. I will input the timings again and save the profile when stable.


The settings were correct: 2 sticks, dual rank, E-die, ... I even toned it down fron 3800 to 3600. There is a huge difference in dram voltage alone (1.45 to 1.38 according to the settings.


Edit: talking about changing the settings, what bothers me the most (and I don't know if this is exclusive to Gigabyte) is the fact that some settings can be found multiple times. Which of the settings does it use? Change both of them to be safe? Why are they included twice and why doesn't one update when the other is changed?


----------



## matthew87

FranZe said:


> Cannot hear the chipset fan over the gpu fan so that one is a none issue  i knew that i was getting comment on that high temp and i did this just to show what a second intake fan can do. If people dont have proper cooling it will heat up, chipset to.
> 
> This is my chipset fan temp. So 1 vs 2 intake fans can be 15°C different in temps. The same will be with (very) low rpm fans to, i think.


Nice work! 

Chipset temp reduction from 80.3c to 64.0c with nothing more than an additional intake fan.



Carbonic said:


> Would work for some if they have an extra big case, an older style case without PSU shroud or perhaps a blower style card. I have a regular-sized case and moving the graphics card down would strangle the airflow for the graphics card instead as it would be pushed all the way up to the PSU shroud.


As per above, I'd really say your issue is airflow related....


----------



## ManniX-ITA

Illined said:


> I was willing to fiddle with the settings and I have already spent more time than I care to count on this. I just don't want the constant hassle inputting everything. Did not know I could save a profile. I will input the timings again and save the profile when stable.
> 
> 
> The settings were correct: 2 sticks, dual rank, E-die, ... I even toned it down fron 3800 to 3600. There is a huge difference in dram voltage alone (1.45 to 1.38 according to the settings.
> 
> 
> Edit: talking about changing the settings, what bothers me the most (and I don't know if this is exclusive to Gigabyte) is the fact that some settings can be found multiple times. Which of the settings does it use? Change both of them to be safe? Why are they included twice and why doesn't one update when the other is changed?


Since you can't load a profile with a different BIOS version, save screenshots too with F12.

If you can't find satisfactory settings you can post here:
https://www.overclock.net/forum/13-...locking-dram-am4-membench-0-8-dram-bench.html

But it's better if you take a picture of your RAM sticks to confirm the PCB versions is as shown in Taiphoon burner.

The settings could be done better yes, just change those in the Tweaker menu and leave auto elsewhere.
It's not only GB, AMD is forcing the manufacturers to show the CBS menu. Weird stuff.
But indeed on some other boards is a bit better.


----------



## bluechris

gurusmi said:


> The EKWB Block was on my list also. But i did choose the Anfi-Tec Set. I didn't mount it yet. But it seems that there a 2 Slot card is possible.


Many months ago when nothing as matter wc chipset cooling was on the market i did put an old chipset ekwb wc cooler and temps went way down but later i decided i didn't want the Hussle since with just replacing the thermal paste the chipset fan never starts.

See post #3020 in this thread to see what i did. I used 2 screws only and it wasn't so hard to balance them to have good contact with the chipset.


----------



## stasio

New Beta BIOS is out.....


----------



## ManniX-ITA

stasio said:


> New Beta BIOS is out.....


Thanks for the heads-up @stasio, no change log available?


----------



## Mullcom

ManniX-ITA said:


> Thanks for the heads-up @stasio, no change log available?


Hmm. No log??

No need to update then lol. How can they not to publish the log. So important. And it's the ground rules of development. Argggg. 

I really like the bord.. but this is no good reputation.

Skickat från min SM-G973F via Tapatalk


----------



## Nighthog

There was a mention about some soundcard issues fixed with F12F versions of BIOS. Something about Creative Audio cards and 10bit log PCIE.


----------



## Tsk_Force

pschorr1123 said:


> The symptoms you describe, pc fails to start, retries a couple times then resets bios to safe defaults sounds like its failing the memory training. Whatever settings you are doing to your RAM may not be 100% correct for your RAM type.
> 
> Be sure to load xmp and manually set the dram voltage to 1.35 as there was a bug that left it at 1.2 even after loading XMP profile.
> 
> To get better/ more complete help you need to list your exact RAM kit and which memory ICs that it has. You can download and use a program called Tiaphoon burner which will give you a report of your memory ICs.


now i'm running with the xmp profile,for the moment everything is smooth even starting this morning


I attach the screen of my ram taken from thaipoon,


----------



## pschorr1123

Illined said:


> Okay, so once again my computer would not power up this morning. Pressing the power button did absolutely nothing. Had to switch off the PSU and remove the battery from the board before it would start again. This is the second time it has happened and I have no explanation for this behaviour.
> 
> Since I had to redo literally all settings I decided to give Ryzen DRAM Calc 1.7.3 timings a spin. I can now safely conclude that the timings given by 1.7.3 compared to 1.7.0 are a load of horse****. Memory training consistently failed and I reverted to using the older timings.
> 
> One thing I am quite sure of: I am not in the mood to remove the battery and redo all settings every so often. I might end up ditching the board anyway if it happens one more time.
> 
> 
> Edit: the bios even reverted back to F3 which I noticed due to the load chipsetfan. Flashed to F12f and put the memory on XMP. Cannot be bothered to redo all the timings once again.


The GB dual bios boards will automatically decide which bios to boot from if you have issues posting. To stop this annoying behavior if you have the X570 Master or above you can set the left dip switch (under debug LED) to 2 position. This puts it to manual mode where you will use the right dip switch to choose which bios to boot from. There is also an orange LED that lights up near the bios chip you have booted from if you can see into your case.

For you main issue some users have had success replacing the CMOS battery. Only other thing that may help is to enable ERP to ensure nothing is powered on after pc is shut down and possibly draining the battery. Long shot, hail Mary I'm sure. 

What type of RAM do you have? Some ICs are extremely finicky about ProcODT, Cad bus settings, and rtt park, rtt nom, and rtt WR timings. You can also enable gear down mode to help stability without to much performance loss. Post your tiaphoon burner report screen shot and timings you are currently using to have some one more experienced OCing RAM than I to help you out.

Also as another user mentioned DDR4 circuit board revision is very important A1 or B1 so you may need to find out which your kit has. Before I jumped on the Ryzen band wagon back in 2017 I thought that all RAM was the same and only the MTS (speed) and cl # mattered. Was I wrong, lol!


----------



## pschorr1123

Tsk_Force said:


> now i'm running with the xmp profile,for the moment everything is smooth even starting this morning
> 
> 
> I attach the screen of my ram taken from thaipoon,


Nice I see you have the Samsung B-dies. You will have a much easier time OCing your RAM.


----------



## stasio

Mullcom said:


> Hmm. No log??
> 
> No need to update then lol. How can they not to publish the log. So important. And it's the ground rules of development. Argggg.
> 
> I really like the bord.. but this is no good reputation.
> 
> Skickat från min SM-G973F via Tapatalk


Is not official posted on GB web page.
So anything ,you can read on my TT forum thread...under "Warning":
https://forums.tweaktown.com/gigabyte/28441-gigabyte-beta-bios.html


----------



## Tsk_Force

pschorr1123 said:


> Nice I see you have the Samsung B-dies. You will have a much easier time OCing your RAM.



yes, but I can't find the right timings and the right parameters on the motherboard, since this aurus master has many parameters scattered across the various menus :doh:


----------



## Dyngsur

Tsk_Force said:


> yes, but I can't find the right timings and the right parameters on the motherboard, since this aurus master has many parameters scattered across the various menus :doh:


Change everything under Tweaker settings -> Advanced Memory Settings.

Under XFR is where you change : FCLK Frequency, UCLK Div1 Mode, VDDP Voltage, VDDG Voltage


----------



## Illined

Dyngsur said:


> Change everything under Tweaker settings -> Advanced Memory Settings.
> 
> Under XFR is where you change : FCLK Frequency, UCLK Div1 Mode, VDDP Voltage, VDDG Voltage



I change VDDP/VDDG/Soc under AMD Overclocking. I presume this is also good?


----------



## ryouiki

ManniX-ITA said:


> Yeah indeed, my only doubt looking at it is I have the feeling the fittings would end up more closer to the first slot than the HK.
> But this is something only you could tell


The two blocks side by side. It is hard to tell from the picture, but the HK block is taller then the EKWB block even at cutout section above the fittings. My case finally came today so I can start actually disassembling/mounting things, but it appears the EKWB fittings will be about 3-5 mm closer to the top of the board then the HK block... the HK block has to be mounted slightly off center or it could possibly short the components to the side of the chipset.


----------



## maltamonk

Anyone ever bought from Walmart marketplace b4? There's a Aorus Master x570 for $124 on there.


----------



## KedarWolf

maltamonk said:


> Anyone ever bought from Walmart marketplace b4? There's a Aorus Master x570 for $124 on there.


Sounds too good to be true, might be a dead board, then you're out the $124.


----------



## maltamonk

KedarWolf said:


> Sounds too good to be true, might be a dead board, then you're out the $124.


I took the chance. Should be back by Wallyworld if it's bad.....it's their site. I'll update if/when it comes.

Edit...only took a day and got a cancellation email....oh well.


----------



## ryouiki

So yeah ManniX-ITA... the EKWB block is a very tight fit:


----------



## Disassociative

I was playing Overwatch and my computer suddenly turned off, back on again and started beeping (I have a BIOS speaker hooked up lol) and the DRAM light was on. It booted back up normally after switching the PSU off and back on again but how worried should I be? I’ve changed nothing recently to do with my RAM - been running F11 on my Aorus Master with 4x8GB at 3200mhz just using the default XMP profile. I’ve had my system configured the way it is since about January this year. The only thing that’s changed since then is I changed from a SATA ssd to an m.2 Nvme SSD


----------



## ManniX-ITA

ryouiki said:


> So yeah ManniX-ITA... the EKWB block is a very tight fit:


Wow, really tight... thanks a lot for the pictures :thumb:



Disassociative said:


> I was playing Overwatch and my computer suddenly turned off, back on again and started beeping (I have a BIOS speaker hooked up lol) and the DRAM light was on. It booted back up normally after switching the PSU off and back on again but how worried should I be? I’ve changed nothing recently to do with my RAM - been running F11 on my Aorus Master with 4x8GB at 3200mhz just using the default XMP profile. I’ve had my system configured the way it is since about January this year. The only thing that’s changed since then is I changed from a SATA ssd to an m.2 Nvme SSD


Higher ambient temperature recently?
Try with VDDP/VDDG at 900/950 if not already.
Check the chipset temperature too.


----------



## Disassociative

ManniX-ITA said:


> Higher ambient temperature recently?
> Try with VDDP/VDDG at 900/950 if not already.
> Check the chipset temperature too.


I'll give the VDDP/VDDG a try.
Ambient should be lower if anything, winter is coming in strong now. As for the chipset the temperature is usually fine - I don't think I've ever seen it get above the low 60s. I'll keep an eye it on when I'm playing today though just in case. How high is too high for an NVME SSD? Mine seems to hover at around 50-55ish and I'm using the top M.2 slot.


----------



## Dyngsur

Illined said:


> I change VDDP/VDDG/Soc under AMD Overclocking. I presume this is also good?


Yeah if it works than go for it, I would change everything under tweaker settings, soc volt, dram volt etc

And under XFR is where I change VDDP/VDDG etc.


----------



## ManniX-ITA

Disassociative said:


> I'll give the VDDP/VDDG a try.
> Ambient should be lower if anything, winter is coming in strong now. As for the chipset the temperature is usually fine - I don't think I've ever seen it get above the low 60s. I'll keep an eye it on when I'm playing today though just in case. How high is too high for an NVME SSD? Mine seems to hover at around 50-55ish and I'm using the top M.2 slot.


If ambient temp is not a factor then VDDP/VDDG could be the problem.
I had similar sudden catastrophic issues with VDDG at 1050.
Chipset temp is good but check under load, the nVME SSD temperature is heavily influenced by it.
Temp wise 50-55 is fine, think mine goes up to 60-65 under load.


----------



## ManniX-ITA

This comment from Veii on cold/wam boot issues is very interesting and could be helpful guess also with black screen resume from standby cases:



Veii said:


> ...
> 
> The option you look in your bios for cold/warm boot problems is the 3rd CAD_BUS value
> Higher helps resolve it, while you can also fix that by using a higher VTT_MEM value
> ^ if your bios allows to set it
> You have to keep in mind, higher VDIMM will require higher CAD_BUS settings to begin with
> Same as high vSOC will require high procODT
> High procODt on the otherhand likes less ClkDrvStrengh
> 
> Either you push ClkDrvStrengh to help lowering procODT , helping to use lower voltages and so improving signal integrity overall
> + maximum OC range
> Or you go the opposite way and bruteforce it with voltage and stronger impedance
> of course at the exchange of more heat, flickering stability and more sensitive to 3rd party influences including nearby strong routers
> Well everything that emits a strong EMI Radiance
> 
> Soo start with lower=better
> 
> ...


----------



## F1Aussie

Disassociative said:


> ManniX-ITA said:
> 
> 
> 
> Higher ambient temperature recently?
> Try with VDDP/VDDG at 900/950 if not already.
> Check the chipset temperature too.
> 
> 
> 
> I'll give the VDDP/VDDG a try.
> Ambient should be lower if anything, winter is coming in strong now. As for the chipset the temperature is usually fine - I don't think I've ever seen it get above the low 60s. I'll keep an eye it on when I'm playing today though just in case. How high is too high for an NVME SSD? Mine seems to hover at around 50-55ish and I'm using the top M.2 slot.
Click to expand...

I am pretty sure nvme drives are meant to operate below 70°. I have three sabrent ones and they recommend they operate below that temp.


----------



## ManniX-ITA

F1Aussie said:


> I am pretty sure nvme drives are meant to operate below 70°. I have three sabrent ones and they recommend they operate below that temp.


There's no generic rule for nvme drives as I recall.
Depends on the type of controller and flash technology.
They all start throttling and cripple performances after a temp threshold, usually it's around 70c.


----------



## Disassociative

No crashes tonight after playing for about 4-5 hours. Weird. Maybe it was a one off? Chipset peaked at 55, GPU at 75, CPU at 69 and SSD at 57.


----------



## Kreeker

I updated to the latest Realtek driver and now the Headphone Amp setting is missing from the Realtek Audio Console... Any idea on how to resolve this?


----------



## Nighthog

Disassociative said:


> No crashes tonight after playing for about 4-5 hours. Weird. Maybe it was a one off? Chipset peaked at 55, GPU at 75, CPU at 69 and SSD at 57.


Just some voltage that is probably just slightly out of comfort zone.

I would guess vSoC. Either add a small offset or increase LLC for it.


----------



## Tsk_Force

hello to all of you, a few days ago I thought that the overclocking of the memories was the cause of the failed startups of the pc with bootloop and consequent reset of the bios parameters.

I put the xmp profile (4266 cl19 gskill) but right now the pc does not start going into bootloop. on the display of the motherboard I saw the code 15, and it got stuck there until I turned off the power supply


the manual says: pre-memory North Bridge initialization is started


can anyone help me understand what it refers to? is the xmp profile too strong for ryzen?


----------



## Nicked_Wicked

Chipset driver v2.04.28.626 is out now.


----------



## MyUsername

Tsk_Force said:


> hello to all of you, a few days ago I thought that the overclocking of the memories was the cause of the failed startups of the pc with bootloop and consequent reset of the bios parameters.
> 
> I put the xmp profile (4266 cl19 gskill) but right now the pc does not start going into bootloop. on the display of the motherboard I saw the code 15, and it got stuck there until I turned off the power supply
> 
> 
> the manual says: pre-memory North Bridge initialization is started
> 
> 
> can anyone help me understand what it refers to? is the xmp profile too strong for ryzen?


Yeah I'd say so if it's getting stuck on 15, it has't even started memory training. It'll probably run fine with some playing around with soc, vddp, vddg and the other plethora of settings, but it may result in a latency penalty.

I think you have Samsung b dies, so you could start at 1867 IF and 3733 memory and later see if 1900/3800 works. 

For the IF at 1866 you'll need the soc V at 1.1v, vddg 950-1000, soc llc can be left on auto if you have that option under cpu llc.

Memory at 3733, you'll need 1.35-1.4v, 16,16,16,16,32,48, the rest can be left on auto for now, they should be hopefully fairly relaxed timings. Vddp should be about 900, but if you get memory training problems you could increase this to 950 or you may have to adjust procodt which could be between 36.9 and 53.3. So a lot of trial and error and testing. If you have only 2 sticks it shouldn't be that difficult, 4 sticks need more attention with the tertiary timings.


----------



## Kreeker

Kreeker said:


> I updated to the latest Realtek driver and now the Headphone Amp setting is missing from the Realtek Audio Console... Any idea on how to resolve this?


Update on this. After restarting again, all seems to be working now... Will keep an eye on it.


----------



## Tsk_Force

MyUsername said:


> Tsk_Force said:
> 
> 
> 
> hello to all of you, a few days ago I thought that the overclocking of the memories was the cause of the failed startups of the pc with bootloop and consequent reset of the bios parameters.
> 
> I put the xmp profile (4266 cl19 gskill) but right now the pc does not start going into bootloop. on the display of the motherboard I saw the code 15, and it got stuck there until I turned off the power supply
> 
> 
> the manual says: pre-memory North Bridge initialization is started
> 
> 
> can anyone help me understand what it refers to? is the xmp profile too strong for ryzen?
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah I'd say so if it's getting stuck on 15, it has't even started memory training. It'll probably run fine with some playing around with soc, vddp, vddg and the other plethora of settings, but it may result in a latency penalty.
> 
> I think you have Samsung b dies, so you could start at 1867 IF and 3733 memory and later see if 1900/3800 works.
> 
> For the IF at 1866 you'll need the soc V at 1.1v, vddg 950-1000, soc llc can be left on auto if you have that option under cpu llc.
> 
> Memory at 3733, you'll need 1.35-1.4v, 16,16,16,16,32,48, the rest can be left on auto for now, they should be hopefully fairly relaxed timings. Vddp should be about 900, but if you get memory training problems you could increase this to 950 or you may have to adjust procodt which could be between 36.9 and 53.3. So a lot of trial and error and testing. If you have only 2 sticks it shouldn't be that difficult, 4 sticks need more attention with the tertiary timings.
Click to expand...


Thanks

Now i made this 

Vddp voltage control manual
vddp voltage control 920
System Memory multiplier 37.33
-Standard timing control
Cas latency 16
tRCDRD 16
tRCDWR 16
tRP 16
tRAS 32
tRC 48
ProcODT 43.6 ohm
DRAM voltage 1.38V
Infinity fabric frequency and dividers 1867mHz


Now i run a memtest using DRAM calculator 1.7.3.... lets see


the overclocking of the ram is what discourages me most, without your help I definitely ended up leaving them at 2100 mHz 🏾


----------



## pal

x570 Aorus PRO F12f bios PPT, EDC and TDC limits do not work any more. on F12b they worked fine.

XFR Settings 
PPT 220
TDC 150
EDC 110


----------



## MyUsername

pal said:


> x570 Aorus PRO F12f bios PPT, EDC and TDC limits do not work any more. on F12b they worked fine.
> 
> XFR Settings
> PPT 220
> TDC 150
> EDC 110


XFR appears to be broken, I can adjust PPT and EDC, but TDC is stuck at default. Change the values under AMD overclocking. I prefer amd oc as your settings stay if it fails memory training and it does the same thing.


----------



## dansi

MyUsername said:


> XFR appears to be broken, I can adjust PPT and EDC, but TDC is stuck at default. Change the values under AMD overclocking. I prefer amd oc as your settings stay if it fails memory training and it does the same thing.


iirc Amd talked about consolidating their bios. Hopefully the next aegsa will combine duplicates like XFR and Amd OC


----------



## ryouiki

Nicked_Wicked said:


> Chipset driver v2.04.28.626 is out now.


What an odd update... the PCI driver and PSP driver are new, the GPIO and SMBUS drivers are the same version but they changed the signing date on the which is slightly strange. 

Meanwhile did anyone try F12G on the Aorus Master?


----------



## Disassociative

ryouiki said:


> What an odd update... the PCI driver and PSP driver are new, the GPIO and SMBUS drivers are the same version but they changed the signing date on the which is slightly strange.
> 
> Meanwhile did anyone try F12G on the Aorus Master?


Not yet, but the one prior broke sleep mode for me when I tested it. Computer would go to sleep then reboot.


----------



## ManniX-ITA

ryouiki said:


> What an odd update... the PCI driver and PSP driver are new, the GPIO and SMBUS drivers are the same version but they changed the signing date on the which is slightly strange.
> 
> Meanwhile did anyone try F12G on the Aorus Master?


To be honest I'm not so fancy in testing it.
For me F12a is so rock solid that unless someone else will find out it's worth the upgrade I'll stick with it.


----------



## Tsk_Force

Tsk_Force said:


> Thanks
> 
> Now i made this
> 
> Vddp voltage control manual
> vddp voltage control 920
> System Memory multiplier 37.33
> -Standard timing control
> Cas latency 16
> tRCDRD 16
> tRCDWR 16
> tRP 16
> tRAS 32
> tRC 48
> ProcODT 43.6 ohm
> DRAM voltage 1.38V
> Infinity fabric frequency and dividers 1867mHz
> 
> 
> Now i run a memtest using DRAM calculator 1.7.3.... lets see
> 
> 
> the overclocking of the ram is what discourages me most, without your help I definitely ended up leaving them at 2100 mHz ????


same error, the pc this morning went into bootloop until the BIOS was reset. these are the parameters I used, any suggestions? [emoji17]

Inviato dal mio HD1903 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## ManniX-ITA

Veii said:


> ...
> 
> The option you look in your bios for cold/warm boot problems is the 3rd CAD_BUS value
> Higher helps resolve it, while you can also fix that by using a higher VTT_MEM value
> ^ if your bios allows to set it
> You have to keep in mind, higher VDIMM will require higher CAD_BUS settings to begin with
> Same as high vSOC will require high procODT
> High procODt on the otherhand likes less ClkDrvStrengh
> 
> Either you push ClkDrvStrengh to help lowering procODT , helping to use lower voltages and so improving signal integrity overall
> + maximum OC range
> Or you go the opposite way and bruteforce it with voltage and stronger impedance
> of course at the exchange of more heat, flickering stability and more sensitive to 3rd party influences including nearby strong routers
> Well everything that emits a strong EMI Radiance
> 
> Soo start with lower=better
> 
> ...





Tsk_Force said:


> same error, the pc this morning went into bootloop until the BIOS was reset. these are the parameters I used, any suggestions? [emoji17]
> 
> Inviato dal mio HD1903 utilizzando Tapatalk


Check the quote above.
Easy fix is probably higher RAM voltage.
Unless you have a big problem with thermals you can go safely very high with Samsung ICs.
I had to raise my Hynix DJR from 1.40v to 1.42v to make it stable at resume from Standby.
For these timings I think it'd be better to set 1.45v.
Plus it'd be probably safer to set ProcODT at least 53.3 if not 60.


----------



## Tsk_Force

ManniX-ITA said:


> Check the quote above.
> 
> Easy fix is probably higher RAM voltage.
> 
> Unless you have a big problem with thermals you can go safely very high with Samsung ICs.
> 
> I had to raise my Hynix DJR from 1.40v to 1.42v to make it stable at resume from Standby.
> 
> For these timings I think it'd be better to set 1.45v.
> 
> Plus it'd be probably safer to set ProcODT at least 53.3 if not 60.


thanks for the tips, tonight I will try immediately.




Inviato dal mio HD1903 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## ricklen

Hello everyone,

I have this ErP issue on the X570 Ultra where, when enabled, the WiFi adapter is no longer detected by Windows. It seems common on the X570 Ultra and X570 Pro. Since I cant search this huge thread on 'ErP' I wonder if there is a fix for this? I also created a thread for this: https://www.overclock.net/forum/11-amd-motherboards/1749122-gigabyte-x570-ultra-wifi-erp-issue.html

I'm pretty lost at what I should do, are there more known issues on the X570 Ultra board that make it worth going through a RMA?

Are there official statements about this from Gigabyte?


----------



## Veii

ricklen said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I have this ErP issue on the X570 Ultra where, when enabled, the WiFi adapter is no longer detected by Windows. It seems common on the X570 Ultra and X570 Pro. Since I cant search this huge thread on 'ErP' I wonder if there is a fix for this? I also created a thread for this: https://www.overclock.net/forum/11-amd-motherboards/1749122-gigabyte-x570-ultra-wifi-erp-issue.html
> 
> I'm pretty lost at what I should do, are there more known issues on the X570 Ultra board that make it worth going through a RMA?
> 
> Are there official statements about this from Gigabyte?


I've seen ErP have a connection with spread spectrum (a mess if SP Spec done wrong) and Chipset minimum voltage
Also i can see it making issues with some powersuplies choking on the vampire current looking load from the ryzens
(a fix for that one is changing PSU Idle Current [current control ?] inside AMD CBS, to "typical current" instead of "low idle current")
That nearly always fixes lower powerstate bugs or random idle freezes on manual OC


> ErP Support determines whether to let the system consume less than 1W of power in S5 (shutdown) state.
> When the setting is enabled, the following four functions will become unavailable:
> PME Event Wake Up, Power On By Mouse, Power On By Keyboard, and Wake On LAN.


Following this quote, i can see why ext soundcards or overal ext usb modules could make issues

Especially focusing on the EHCI and XHCI hand-off part handled by the board
Two resolves you can try:
Well at first, find that PSU Current control option inside AMD CBS or maybe moved under CPU features somewhere
That should cover potential psu issues and cheap hardware which can not wake up properly or run under low current
* it will draw 5-8W more on idle, but i mean - the ryzens are low power anyways, stability is more important

Then force your Chipset voltage to a constant current - well and doublecheck how much the bios actually pushes on it
If the issue still remains,
Find EHCI and XHCI - enable hand-off for them 
^ that part was pretty much required for hackintoshing and often on some unix systems, should fix any kind of USB issues

If you still face issues, i don't think it's ErP but rather anything around it
Like for example the minimum low cad_bus settings (3rd value on cad_bus)


----------



## ricklen

Veii said:


> I've seen ErP have a connection with spread spectrum (a mess if SP Spec done wrong) and Chipset minimum voltage
> Also i can see it making issues with some powersuplies choking on the vampire current looking load from the ryzens
> (a fix for that one is changing PSU Idle Current [current control ?] inside AMD CBS, to "typical current" instead of "low idle current")
> That nearly always fixes lower powerstate bugs or random idle freezes on manual OC
> 
> Following this quote, i can see why ext soundcards or overal ext usb modules could make issues
> 
> Especially focusing on the EHCI and XHCI hand-off part handled by the board
> Two resolves you can try:
> Well at first, find that PSU Current control option inside AMD CBS or maybe moved under CPU features somewhere
> That should cover potential psu issues and cheap hardware which can not wake up properly or run under low current
> * it will draw 5-8W more on idle, but i mean - the ryzens are low power anyways, stability is more important
> 
> Then force your Chipset voltage to a constant current - well and doublecheck how much the bios actually pushes on it
> If the issue still remains,
> Find EHCI and XHCI - enable hand-off for them
> ^ that part was pretty much required for hackintoshing and often on some unix systems, should fix any kind of USB issues
> 
> If you still face issues, i don't think it's ErP but rather anything around it
> Like for example the minimum low cad_bus settings (3rd value on cad_bus)


Ah.You are getting a little advanced its my first AMD build and don't do anything special with it, no overclocking etc. I got this board because of the WiFi capability since I can't use a wired connection for now.

Would be nice to use ErP just to not having to unplug or manually shut down my usb sound card but its not a must at all. 

What I did notice is that when I enable XMP my system becomes unstable. If I set my memory speeds manually at the listed speeds it works perfectly fine. I read somewhere that ErP might have influence on this but again I'm very unsure since my system has been working pretty fine since november last year.

EDIT: Problem is not with the usb ports actually, they turn off perfectly after enabling ErP but its the WiFi adapter that just is not recognized anymore by Windows 10

EDIT2: Is the PSU problem on many PSU's? Can't imagine this would be a problem but I'm not sure (PSU = Corsair RM650i)


----------



## ManniX-ITA

ricklen said:


> Ah.You are getting a little advanced its my first AMD build and don't do anything special with it, no overclocking etc. I got this board because of the WiFi capability since I can't use a wired connection for now.
> 
> Would be nice to use ErP just to not having to unplug or manually shut down my usb sound card but its not a must at all.
> 
> What I did notice is that when I enable XMP my system becomes unstable. If I set my memory speeds manually at the listed speeds it works perfectly fine. I read somewhere that ErP might have influence on this but again I'm very unsure since my system has been working pretty fine since november last year.
> 
> EDIT: Problem is not with the usb ports actually, they turn off perfectly after enabling ErP but its the WiFi adapter that just is not recognized anymore by Windows 10
> 
> EDIT2: Is the PSU problem on many PSU's? Can't imagine this would be a problem but I'm not sure (PSU = Corsair RM650i)


Not sure your XMP problem is related to ErP...

Try setting the Idle Control to Typical, it's under Tweaker > Advanced CPU Settings.

Something else that could help, if you didn't already, is to disable in the advanced settings for the Power Saving profile the PCIe Link State Power Management and Hybrid Sleep.

All the x570 AORUS seems to have issues with USB in standby and after resume.
I have an EVGA Supernove 1300 and had to enable ErP to avoid flickering in standby and dead/unresponsive devices after resume.


----------



## ricklen

ManniX-ITA said:


> Not sure your XMP problem is related to ErP...
> 
> Try setting the Idle Control to Typical, it's under Tweaker > Advanced CPU Settings.
> 
> Something else that could help, if you didn't already, is to disable in the advanced settings for the Power Saving profile the PCIe Link State Power Management and Hybrid Sleep.
> 
> All the x570 AORUS seems to have issues with USB in standby and after resume.
> I have an EVGA Supernove 1300 and had to enable ErP to avoid flickering in standby and dead/unresponsive devices after resume.


Nope, did this, re-enabled ErP and the WiFi was dead again. Had to turn ErP off again and turn off my PSU in order to unload the board and reboot it again to have WiFi working again.

My system seems fine all, USB's seem powered only the WiFi adapter seems to have no power and is completely gone.


----------



## V1TRU

As stated by Gigabyte you need to RMA the board so they can modify hardware to avoid problem.

Ask customer service, they already are aware of problem


----------



## Jeffreybt

tried master F12g bios
-still 1.0.0.4
-CSM disabled bug still there
-got a few windows lockups using the same setting i used in previous bios version (never had a windows lockup before) 

reverted back to F12f


----------



## ManniX-ITA

V1TRU said:


> As stated by Gigabyte you need to RMA the board so they can modify hardware to avoid problem.
> 
> Ask customer service, they already are aware of problem


Thanks for the info, had no idea was a known issue.



Jeffreybt said:


> tried master F12g bios
> -still 1.0.0.4
> -CSM disabled bug still there
> -got a few windows lockups using the same setting i used in previous bios version (never had a windows lockup before)
> 
> reverted back to F12f


Thanks for the feedback.
Think I'm going to skip this one...


----------



## ryouiki

Jeffreybt said:


> tried master F12g bios
> -still 1.0.0.4
> -CSM disabled bug still there
> -got a few windows lockups using the same setting i used in previous bios version (never had a windows lockup before)
> 
> reverted back to F12f


Thanks,

I suspect 1.0.0.5 will probably be skipped completely, from what I've read at MSI pushed it out and it has some non-trivial issues... I can't recall hearing any other vendors pushing this out

I've given up on the whole CSM thing at this point. Interesting about the crashing, I have F12f on my main PC and it has been fine so I guess I'll stick with that until an new "official" release.


----------



## pschorr1123

Tsk_Force said:


> Thanks
> 
> Now i made this
> 
> Vddp voltage control manual
> vddp voltage control 920
> System Memory multiplier 37.33
> -Standard timing control
> Cas latency 16
> tRCDRD 16
> tRCDWR 16
> tRP 16
> tRAS 32
> tRC 48
> ProcODT 43.6 ohm
> DRAM voltage 1.38V
> Infinity fabric frequency and dividers 1867mHz
> 
> 
> Now i run a memtest using DRAM calculator 1.7.3.... lets see
> 
> 
> the overclocking of the ram is what discourages me most, without your help I definitely ended up leaving them at 2100 mHz 🏾


Since you have B-dies you will have an easier time. You could simply just copy and paste B die 3600 cl 16,16,16,16, settings and have a good "stock" baseline . I have included my B-die settings for Ripjaws V 3600 cl 16 kit. You can just just create a baseline profile if you need a break from chasing 1900/ 3800 1:1 ideal settings. Just keep posting here and and you will get help from people that are really experienced with RAM tuning unlike myself. 

Don't get too discouraged as RAM OC is a lot to learn especially if new to Ryzen or PC building in general

Again these timings are the default set XMP for my 3600 cl 16 b-die kit. To avoid issues though I do recommend manually setting every timing and setting the Dram voltage manually otherwise some settings may change upon reboot and bios updates if left at auto. Very hard to troubleshoot if you run into issues down the road


----------



## Veii

ricklen said:


> What I did notice is that when I enable XMP my system becomes unstable. If I set my memory speeds manually at the listed speeds it works perfectly fine. I read somewhere that ErP might have influence on this but again I'm very unsure since my system has been working pretty fine since november last year.
> 
> EDIT: Problem is not with the usb ports actually, they turn off perfectly after enabling ErP but its the WiFi adapter that just is not recognized anymore by Windows 10
> 
> EDIT2: Is the PSU problem on many PSU's? Can't imagine this would be a problem but I'm not sure (PSU = Corsair RM650i)


i see, internal wifi - missunderstood then 
Well then it's not a handoff and chipset voltage issue
Although on the later part i'm not sure, as i've seen chipset voltage vary between many brands and bioses 

Speaking of common problems, on PSUs the low powerdraw of ryzen is a bit of an issue
Soo i always enable that option to remain stable, but that was already an issue since gen 1 
Some PSUs just can't opperate at tiny current , and think it's just "vampire draw" 
The same draw that PSUs have when you plug them on your wall without doing anything or phone chargers
It's soo minimal and doesn't matter, but sleeping cores on ryzen behave similar
They barely draw any power and some PSUs just don't know what to do with it and the system crashes on idle or even sleep
Can happen on any unit manufactured before 2017-18 

If you are still on AGESA 1004B
Enabling XMP pushes procODT 60ohm by default with CAD_BUS 24-24-24-24
That combination is just bad , it works on many users systems up till 3600MT/s memory
But higher they get issues, because procODT is far to high which limits maximum FabricClock
In order to hit higher than 1867Mhz Fabric Clock~3734MT/s
You need to take care of your signal integrity
Every voltage has to be as low as possible, else many CPUs can't do 1900FCLK-3800MT/s at all

It's a finetune thing, soo likely when you enter everything manually, you do overwrite some of the not so mature prediction
Really depends on the result, we only speak theory here 
If there is an issue with the top pcie slot=wifi card - RMA it like gigabyte stated


----------



## Alex0401

V1TRU said:


> As stated by Gigabyte you need to RMA the board so they can modify hardware to avoid problem.
> 
> Ask customer service, they already are aware of problem


Excuse me, is this an appeal to everyone or only for those who have problems with the motherboard?


----------



## Tsk_Force

pschorr1123 said:


> Since you have B-dies you will have an easier time. You could simply just copy and paste B die 3600 cl 16,16,16,16, settings and have a good "stock" baseline . I have included my B-die settings for Ripjaws V 3600 cl 16 kit. You can just just create a baseline profile if you need a break from chasing 1900/ 3800 1:1 ideal settings. Just keep posting here and and you will get help from people that are really experienced with RAM tuning unlike myself.
> 
> 
> 
> Don't get too discouraged as RAM OC is a lot to learn especially if new to Ryzen or PC building in general
> 
> 
> 
> Again these timings are the default set XMP for my 3600 cl 16 b-die kit. To avoid issues though I do recommend manually setting every timing and setting the Dram voltage manually otherwise some settings may change upon reboot and bios updates if left at auto. Very hard to troubleshoot if you run into issues down the road


Yea i can try the timing of the same bdie RAM at 3600 and test It for a few days

Inviato dal mio HD1903 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## ManniX-ITA

Alex0401 said:


> Excuse me, is this an appeal to everyone or only for those who have problems with the motherboard?


In my understanding is limited to who is suffering issues with the internal WiFi card disappearing.


----------



## ricklen

ManniX-ITA said:


> In my understanding is limited to who is suffering issues with the internal WiFi card disappearing.





Veii said:


> i see, internal wifi - missunderstood then
> Well then it's not a handoff and chipset voltage issue
> Although on the later part i'm not sure, as i've seen chipset voltage vary between many brands and bioses
> 
> Speaking of common problems, on PSUs the low powerdraw of ryzen is a bit of an issue
> Soo i always enable that option to remain stable, but that was already an issue since gen 1
> Some PSUs just can't opperate at tiny current , and think it's just "vampire draw"
> The same draw that PSUs have when you plug them on your wall without doing anything or phone chargers
> It's soo minimal and doesn't matter, but sleeping cores on ryzen behave similar
> They barely draw any power and some PSUs just don't know what to do with it and the system crashes on idle or even sleep
> Can happen on any unit manufactured before 2017-18
> 
> If you are still on AGESA 1004B
> Enabling XMP pushes procODT 60ohm by default with CAD_BUS 24-24-24-24
> That combination is just bad , it works on many users systems up till 3600MT/s memory
> But higher they get issues, because procODT is far to high which limits maximum FabricClock
> In order to hit higher than 1867Mhz Fabric Clock~3734MT/s
> You need to take care of your signal integrity
> Every voltage has to be as low as possible, else many CPUs can't do 1900FCLK-3800MT/s at all
> 
> It's a finetune thing, soo likely when you enter everything manually, you do overwrite some of the not so mature prediction
> Really depends on the result, we only speak theory here
> If there is an issue with the top pcie slot=wifi card - RMA it like gigabyte stated





V1TRU said:


> As stated by Gigabyte you need to RMA the board so they can modify hardware to avoid problem.
> 
> Ask customer service, they already are aware of problem


Thank you very much for your help everyone!

Think I'll RMA it then sigh.... Any idea how long it takes in the EU?


----------



## Tsk_Force

ManniX-ITA said:


> Check the quote above.
> 
> Easy fix is probably higher RAM voltage.
> 
> Unless you have a big problem with thermals you can go safely very high with Samsung ICs.
> 
> I had to raise my Hynix DJR from 1.40v to 1.42v to make it stable at resume from Standby.
> 
> For these timings I think it'd be better to set 1.45v.
> 
> Plus it'd be probably safer to set ProcODT at least 53.3 if not 60.



now i am trying this:


Vddp voltage control manual


vddp voltage control 920


System Memory multiplier 37.33


-Standard timing control


Cas latency 16


tRCDRD 16


tRCDWR 16


tRP 16


tRAS 32--->36


tRC 48


Command rate (tCMD) 1T


ProcODT 43.6 ohm -->53.3ohm


DRAM voltage 1.38V--->1.42V


VCORE SOC 1.225V

VDDG CCD Voltage Control 1050

VDDG IOD Voltage Control 1050


DRAM Termination 0.710V (DRAM voltage/2)


Power down enable disabled


Infinity fabric frequency and dividers 1867mHz




I have some question:


DDRVPP voltage ???


In onboard voltage control i find:


VDDIO Voltage control disabled

VTT Voltage control disabled


I leave It like this?


And in CAD BUS SETUP TIMING CkeSetup now Is in auto, i can set to 1 to 20, what is a value to start trying?



Inviato dal mio HD1903 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## ManniX-ITA

Tsk_Force said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> now i am trying this:
> 
> 
> Vddp voltage control manual
> 
> 
> vddp voltage control 920
> 
> 
> System Memory multiplier 37.33
> 
> 
> -Standard timing control
> 
> 
> Cas latency 16
> 
> 
> tRCDRD 16
> 
> 
> tRCDWR 16
> 
> 
> tRP 16
> 
> 
> tRAS 32--->36
> 
> 
> tRC 48
> 
> 
> Command rate (tCMD) 1T
> 
> 
> ProcODT 43.6 ohm -->53.3ohm
> 
> 
> DRAM voltage 1.38V--->1.42V
> 
> 
> VCORE SOC 1.225V
> 
> VDDG CCD Voltage Control 1050
> 
> VDDG IOD Voltage Control 1050
> 
> 
> DRAM Termination 0.710V (DRAM voltage/2)
> 
> 
> Power down enable disabled
> 
> 
> Infinity fabric frequency and dividers 1867mHz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have some question:
> 
> 
> DDRVPP voltage ???
> 
> 
> In onboard voltage control i find:
> 
> 
> VDDIO Voltage control disabled
> 
> VTT Voltage control disabled
> 
> 
> I leave It like this?
> 
> 
> And in CAD BUS SETUP TIMING CkeSetup now Is in auto, i can set to 1 to 20, what is a value to start trying?
> 
> 
> 
> Inviato dal mio HD1903 utilizzando Tapatalk


Maybe @Veii can help you with better advice but I think SOC vCore at 1.225v is waaaay too high.
I have it at 1.100v and as far as I know is not recommended to go over 1.175v unless for LN2 OC?
I'd put it max at 1.125v; in my experience in the long run can cause only instability higher than that.
VDDIO/VTT controls I guess are only relevant if you want to change the default settings, would leave it like that.


----------



## ryouiki

Maybe an idiotic question, but my "Google Fu" doesn't seem to find the answer...

The X570 Master doesn't seem to have BIOS options for RGB control... can you install RGB Fusion, set the values and then remove it afterwards / settings will survive reboots etc.? I really dislike this type of software...


----------



## Tsk_Force

I put It on 1.225 because i see on the tight side the "standard value" 1.200v 

Now i put It Down to 1.100v [emoji106]









Inviato dal mio HD1903 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## ManniX-ITA

ryouiki said:


> Maybe an idiotic question, but my "Google Fu" doesn't seem to find the answer...
> 
> The X570 Master doesn't seem to have BIOS options for RGB control... can you install RGB Fusion, set the values and then remove it afterwards / settings will survive reboots etc.? I really dislike this type of software...


Not an idiotic question sadly.. I think you can only disable them in the BIOS.
Settings doesn't survive reboots if I recall correctly.



Tsk_Force said:


> I put It on 1.225 because i see on the tight side the "standard value" 1.200v
> 
> Now i put It Down to 1.100v
> 
> Inviato dal mio HD1903 utilizzando Tapatalk


Yes, the "Auto" value is a bit misleading; it hovers around 1.080-1.120v for me.
I've found much better for stability to set Normal CPU vCore and fixed voltage at 1.100v for SOC vCore.
The Auto stuff on this board is a big source of issues, does crazy stuff; sudden spikes or drops for no apparent reason.


----------



## Diablo85

ricklen said:


> Thank you very much for your help everyone!
> 
> Think I'll RMA it then sigh.... Any idea how long it takes in the EU?


Not sure how long for EU, as I'm in the US. When I contacted them for an RMA, I asked about advanced RMA/cross shipping...couldn't be down my whole computer for multiple weeks if I could avoid it. Once I filled out their paperwork - they had to put a hold for the MSRP of the motherboard on my card - I received the RMA board in 3 or 4 days?

This was back in early March, so I'm not sure if that's something that is still possible with supply chain constraints.


----------



## ricklen

Diablo85 said:


> Not sure how long for EU, as I'm in the US. When I contacted them for an RMA, I asked about advanced RMA/cross shipping...couldn't be down my whole computer for multiple weeks if I could avoid it. Once I filled out their paperwork - they had to put a hold for the MSRP of the motherboard on my card - I received the RMA board in 3 or 4 days?
> 
> This was back in early March, so I'm not sure if that's something that is still possible with supply chain constraints.


Ah oke! Anyone else have experience recently with Gigabyte RMA service in EU?


----------



## MeerMusik

ricklen said:


> Ah oke! Anyone else have experience recently with Gigabyte RMA service in EU?


Not with directly sending things to GigaByte and not that recently. But:
From within Germany (Lower Saxony to their HQ in Hamburg and back): Took 6.5 Weeks. But I did not sent it directly but through my Reseller. And they only send a Big Palette to GB once a Week: I gave it to my Reseller on Saturday morning personally in the Shop and they Ship to GB on a Thursday or Friday.

It also was in Mid of May 2019 - relatively close to the start of School Holiday / General Summer Holiday Season with some People already on leave. GB returned my MB back to my Reseller. My Reseller sent it back to me at the same Day they received it.

I could have send it in directly but then I would have to Pay for the Parcel from me to GB. And you do not get the Money back as far as I am aware of. GB also told me, that it would not have been much faster if I would have send it in directly.

My X470 Board was not even 6 Months old and I had my Phenom II System still so I went that Route. Oh and this was only a necessary BIOS Flash after their officially recommended BIOS Upgrade broke the Master BIOS and the Backup BIOS at the same time. And the best is: The Documents stated "No Problem found. Send back to Customer". So I first panicked a little but luckily they fixed it. Their Support is partly fantastic and partly the total Horror (from what I have read about GB Graphic Cards etc.). Only using their MB so no real experience about that.

Good Luck!


----------



## pschorr1123

ManniX-ITA said:


> Maybe @Veii can help you with better advice but I think SOC vCore at 1.225v is waaaay too high.
> I have it at 1.100v and as far as I know is not recommended to go over 1.175v unless for LN2 OC?
> I'd put it max at 1.125v; in my experience in the long run can cause only instability higher than that.
> VDDIO/VTT controls I guess are only relevant if you want to change the default settings, would leave it like that.


Actually the default SOC Vcore is 1.2 on my X570 Master. I too thought this was rather high so I asked GB Matt what was safe 24/7 max SOC voltage for Zen 2 back at launch and he responded with "Our OC team says 1.3 max."

I really wish AMD would emulate Intel's ARK so we can have access to info like this without having to rely on "hear say" . I bet it would make programming for Zen a lot easier as well


https://www.overclock.net/forum/28034648-post105.html -for original post


----------



## Kreeker

Diablo85 said:


> Not sure how long for EU, as I'm in the US. When I contacted them for an RMA, I asked about advanced RMA/cross shipping...couldn't be down my whole computer for multiple weeks if I could avoid it. Once I filled out their paperwork - they had to put a hold for the MSRP of the motherboard on my card - I received the RMA board in 3 or 4 days?
> 
> This was back in early March, so I'm not sure if that's something that is still possible with supply chain constraints.


I might have to do that. I have a Pro Wifi, and although I don't use wifi at the current moment, the idea of having issues in the situation where I need wifi irks me..

Does anyone what the cut-off is for RMA'ing a board? I bought mine in October.


----------



## Diablo85

pschorr1123 said:


> Actually the default SOC Vcore is 1.2 on my X570 Master. I too thought this was rather high so I asked GB Matt what was safe 24/7 max SOC voltage for Zen 2 back at launch and he responded with "Our OC team says 1.3 max."
> 
> *I really wish AMD would emulate Intel's ARK so we can have access to info like this without having to rely on "hear say" * . I bet it would make programming for Zen a lot easier as well
> 
> 
> https://www.overclock.net/forum/28034648-post105.html -for original post


i'd die for this, honestly.


----------



## Acertified

Kreeker said:


> I might have to do that. I have a Pro Wifi, and although I don't use wifi at the current moment, the idea of having issues in the situation where I need wifi irks me..
> 
> Does anyone what the cut-off is for RMA'ing a board? I bought mine in October.


3 year Warranty


----------



## Rapidian

Disassociative said:


> Not yet, but the one prior broke sleep mode for me when I tested it. Computer would go to sleep then reboot.


I'm on 12f on the master and it did not break sleep for me.


----------



## Veii

ManniX-ITA said:


> Maybe @Veii can help you with better advice but I think SOC vCore at 1.225v is waaaay too high.
> I have it at 1.100v and as far as I know is not recommended to go over 1.175v unless for LN2 OC?
> I'd put it max at 1.125v; in my experience in the long run can cause only instability higher than that.
> VDDIO/VTT controls I guess are only relevant if you want to change the default settings, would leave it like that.
> 
> 
> pschorr1123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually the default SOC Vcore is 1.2 on my X570 Master. I too thought this was rather high so I asked GB Matt what was safe 24/7 max SOC voltage for Zen 2 back at launch and he responded with "Our OC team says 1.3 max."
> 
> https://www.overclock.net/forum/28034648-post105.html -for original post
Click to expand...

Gigabyte has HiCookie, and another bigger gigabyte employed OC-Team 
Matt didn't lie, but it's not easy to understand - because the answer was short

@Tsk_Force over 1.15v vSOC you have negative effects
Which are only mitigable near <10-12c surface temp 
Then 1.2v can run well on chillers territory
i've seen such high values tho since the B3xx lineup from them 
"Normal" and "normal+offset" modes
Clearly not a fan of that, but as the CPUs are forced by AMDs spec to default to constant current on manual OC
It might be the only way to mitigate that problem and still keep voltage scaling up

SOC should be dynamic adjustable on AGESA 1005 where it plays together with PBO
But i haven't seen anything on that topic , idk maybe the idea was stopped short before public release
Maybe they'll market it as B550 exclusive feature and patch it back to X570 ~ unsure

Overall till 1.15v is the absolute max, while 1.125 is recommendable 
^ absolute max without having negative sideeffects 

Running 1.2v is fine for VDDCR SOC, real degradation starts to happen after 1.3v where 1.45v vSOC is a death in half a day even at -100c, it might be fine near -190c with liquid helium but i doubt, that would need procODT of 90ohm or high-impedance mode, over 120ohm
Anyways, for normal users it's too hot and with low procODT it actually can be damaging (they go together)

But it's nothing i'd scream now,
Likely because the user didn't know about this, he clearly wouldn't know about the XMP procODT bug, which pushes 60ohm after loading xmp and preventing anything over 3600MT/s to run
with 60ohm, 1.25v VSOC should be borderline fine - but it remains to be far to high
Yea, borderline it should be for a 12nm IMC ~ if that would be a 7nm piece over 1.2v likely are already far to high and dangerous
As comparison, the 1700X can work with vSOC up to 1.175v ~ if you can cool 300W @ 3.8ghz , which would enable 3600MT/s to stabilize 
But that's 60W more for nothing, compared to 1.07~ which it feels the safest

12nm felt very well near 1.065-1.07v, although 3600MT/s could run at 1.048-1.052vSOC
Lower is far better, over 1.075v on 3rd gen is also already a waste of heat 
50mV on a 3950X are a cut of 50W TDP for example - soo keep it low
1.2v as default setting where 1.087v is perfectly enough for dual CCD units ~ i don't know what to think about it 
Guess there where too many RMAs at a time where manufactures still where clueless about the IMCs of this units 

At the end, focus on the voltage scaling pattern and not soo much on raw numbers:
https://www.overclock.net/forum/18051-memory/1746444-oc-ing-t-force-4133-cl18.html#post28424814 
Bottom half of the post
Whatever voltage you pick, keep up the scaling you decide to use


----------



## ManniX-ITA

Veii said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Gigabyte has HiCookie, and another bigger gigabyte employed OC-Team
> Matt didn't lie, but it's not easy to understand - because the answer was short
> 
> @Tsk_Force over 1.15v vSOC you have negative effects
> Which are only mitigable near <10-12c surface temp
> Then 1.2v can run well on chillers territory
> i've seen such high values tho since the B3xx lineup from them
> "Normal" and "normal+offset" modes
> Clearly not a fan of that, but as the CPUs are forced by AMDs spec to default to constant current on manual OC
> It might be the only way to mitigate that problem and still keep voltage scaling up
> 
> SOC should be dynamic adjustable on AGESA 1005 where it plays together with PBO
> But i haven't seen anything on that topic , idk maybe the idea was stopped short before public release
> Maybe they'll market it as B550 exclusive feature and patch it back to X570 ~ unsure
> 
> Overall till 1.15v is the absolute max, while 1.125 is recommendable
> ^ absolute max without having negative sideeffects
> 
> Running 1.2v is fine for VDDCR SOC, real degradation starts to happen after 1.3v where 1.45v vSOC is a death in half a day even at -100c, it might be fine near -190c with liquid helium but i doubt, that would need procODT of 90ohm or high-impedance mode, over 120ohm
> Anyways, for normal users it's too hot and with low procODT it actually can be damaging (they go together)
> 
> But it's nothing i'd scream now,
> Likely because the user didn't know about this, he clearly wouldn't know about the XMP procODT bug, which pushes 60ohm after loading xmp and preventing anything over 3600MT/s to run
> with 60ohm, 1.25v VSOC should be borderline fine - but it remains to be far to high
> Yea, borderline it should be for a 12nm IMC ~ if that would be a 7nm piece over 1.2v likely are already far to high and dangerous
> As comparison, the 1700X can work with vSOC up to 1.175v ~ if you can cool 300W @ 3.8ghz , which would enable 3600MT/s to stabilize
> But that's 60W more for nothing, compared to 1.07~ which it feels the safest
> 
> 12nm felt very well near 1.065-1.07v, although 3600MT/s could run at 1.048-1.052vSOC
> Lower is far better, over 1.075v on 3rd gen is also already a waste of heat
> 50mV on a 3950X are a cut of 50W TDP for example - soo keep it low
> 1.2v as default setting where 1.087v is perfectly enough for dual CCD units ~ i don't know what to think about it
> Guess there where too many RMAs at a time where manufactures still where clueless about the IMCs of this units
> 
> At the end, focus on the voltage scaling pattern and not soo much on raw numbers:
> https://www.overclock.net/forum/18051-memory/1746444-oc-ing-t-force-4133-cl18.html#post28424814
> Bottom half of the post
> Whatever voltage you pick, keep up the scaling you decide to use


Thanks that's the post about scaling I was looking for yesterday, read it a while ago but forgot to bookmark it.
Your knowledge is invaluable, thanks for sharing.

I've read about the dangers of SOC voltage on an ASUS OC guide for sub zero cooling/LN2 benchmarking.
But I can't find that one too... think was a PDF.


----------



## Nighthog

Gigabyte X570 motherboards never give 1.200V vSoC with Ryzen 3000. The reading you guys are reading is a "suggestion" not actual voltage used or applied. 

AUTO is 1.100V for vSoC not 1.200V. It never gives 1.200V unless you manually set it. 
You can get even lower vSoC with lower memory speeds. Above 2933 it defaults to 1.100V. A basic auto rule they have. 

As @Veii mentioned ~1.150V is around the maximum one should go. I've tried 1.175-1.200V but never have any benefits. Usually more trouble only.


----------



## ManniX-ITA

Got some more shredding on SATA drives... hope it's not bad.
Failed to check the memory training.

You really have to get in the BIOS and check the BCLK at every change in memory settings.
I had avoided the other day to boot at 106 but today I got distracted and booted with 104.
Guess it's an issue from AMD's AGESA and not from GB but really should be fixed, it's totally shameful.

I've also tried to split VDDG IOD/CCD and again catastrophic failure.
VDDG is constantly forced back to Manual 1050 if set Auto in XFR.
I guess the split value in AMD Overclocking it's not set or doesn't work properly; random reboots and such.

Useful tip: if you set something that will cause instability and load a previous profile often the instability will persist.
You have to issue a Load Optimized Defaults, Save & Reboot, enter in the BIOS and Load the previous profile.
Every know and then I forget it and drive me crazy for a while...

I've settled for these settings for the memory right now, 1.42v:









@Veii do you have improvements to suggest?

So far the best results both from CB20 and Sandra MT.


----------



## Tsk_Force

these RAMs are driving me crazy

same everyday error, no boot, BIOS reset to default.


I will definitely try to bring the voltage to 1.45, and suggest for CAD BUS SETUP TIMING CkeSetup?
DRAM calculator suggests 0, I try with 5?

Inviato dal mio HD1903 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## pschorr1123

Nighthog said:


> Gigabyte X570 motherboards never give 1.200V vSoC with Ryzen 3000. The reading you guys are reading is a "suggestion" not actual voltage used or applied.
> 
> AUTO is 1.100V for vSoC not 1.200V. It never gives 1.200V unless you manually set it.
> You can get even lower vSoC with lower memory speeds. Above 2933 it defaults to 1.100V. A basic auto rule they have.
> 
> As @Veii mentioned ~1.150V is around the maximum one should go. I've tried 1.175-1.200V but never have any benefits. Usually more trouble only.


So I'm confused. So the info shown in 2nd column in bios is a mere suggestion? I have always thought that this is what was previously set. Is this a GB quirk. I see it shows CPU vcore @ 1.2 but over on far right it shows .9ish. This is my first GB board so I am rather surprised by this. My old board showed me what was actually set not just "suggestions"

Anyway thanks for clearing up

I posted a screen of what my bios shows after loading safe defaults and the HWinfo64 is from booting into Windows with the same defaults applied 

And thank you @Veii for valuable info I learn a lot from your info from other posts you have provided in other forums.


----------



## ManniX-ITA

Tsk_Force said:


> these RAMs are driving me crazy
> 
> same everyday error, no boot, BIOS reset to default.
> 
> 
> I will definitely try to bring the voltage to 1.45, and suggest for CAD BUS SETUP TIMING CkeSetup?
> DRAM calculator suggests 0, I try with 5?
> 
> Inviato dal mio HD1903 utilizzando Tapatalk


I've never changed anything in CAD Bus Setup Timing, always Auto.

Did you set the both the Lx HW Prefetcher settings to Enable?

My guess if the voltage is not helping you should check as suggested by Veii: the 3rd CAD Bus Strength value, CsOdtDrv.

Maybe a 40-20-40-24 setting for that section?


----------



## Tsk_Force

ManniX-ITA said:


> I've never changed anything in CAD Bus Setup Timing, always Auto.
> 
> 
> 
> Did you set the both the Lx HW Prefetcher settings to Enable?
> 
> 
> 
> My guess if the voltage is not helping you should check as suggested by Veii: the 3rd CAD Bus Strength value, CsOdtDrv.
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe a 40-20-40-24 setting for that section?


then I got it wrong, I meant the third value CAD BUS SETUP TIMING = CkeSetup [emoji2365]. I set only the main timings, the rest all automatically.


For the Lx HW prefetcher... where is this parameter?

that's all I changed in the BIOS:

Vddp voltage control manual

vddp voltage control 920

System Memory multiplier 37.33

-Standard timing control

Cas latency 16

tRCDRD 16

tRCDWR 16

tRP 16

tRAS 32--->36

tRC 48

ProcODT 43.6 ohm -->53.3ohm

DRAM voltage 1.38V--->1.42V

VCORE SOC 1.100V

DRAM Termination 0.710V (DRAM voltage/2)

VDDG CCD Voltage control 950

VDDG IOD Voltage control 950

Infinity fabric frequency and dividers 1867mHz








Inviato dal mio HD1903 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## ManniX-ITA

Tsk_Force said:


> then I got it wrong, I meant the third value CAD BUS SETUP TIMING = CkeSetup [emoji2365]. I set only the main timings, the rest all automatically.
> 
> 
> For the Lx HW prefetcher... where is this parameter?
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> that's all I changed in the BIOS:
> 
> Vddp voltage control manual
> 
> vddp voltage control 920
> 
> System Memory multiplier 37.33
> 
> -Standard timing control
> 
> Cas latency 16
> 
> tRCDRD 16
> 
> tRCDWR 16
> 
> tRP 16
> 
> tRAS 32--->36
> 
> tRC 48
> 
> ProcODT 43.6 ohm -->53.3ohm
> 
> DRAM voltage 1.38V--->1.42V
> 
> VCORE SOC 1.100V
> 
> DRAM Termination 0.710V (DRAM voltage/2)
> 
> VDDG CCD Voltage control 950
> 
> VDDG IOD Voltage control 950
> 
> Infinity fabric frequency and dividers 1867mHz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Inviato dal mio HD1903 utilizzando Tapatalk


Think it's best to leave all auto in CAD Timing, check the Strength section.

I'd set VDDP to 900 instead of 920.

Prefetcher is in AMD CBS menu, check the screenshots:

View attachment 200203170159.BMP


View attachment 200203170203.BMP


Not sure leaving Auto is the best, you should set them as suggested by DRAM Calc.

Also maybe it's best to force Gear Down Mode to Enable.


----------



## bigcid10

rissie said:


> Too lazy to grab screenshots from the bios (sorry!). But the settings are as described in my posts. Here are the Zen timings screenie though.


wow!
I thought the speed and latency was good with the nunbers I had set
but those are crazy

I have the same ram set as you 
before it was 65-66
now it's 62-63 ,Thanks for the advice


----------



## Nighthog

I have new Memory, but was the victim of chip lottery.

I have now 2x8GB *Hynix DJR 17nm* & 2x8GB *Micron Rev.J 17nm*

I was trying out the Hynix DJR kit and was ~4066Mhz XMP stable. Got impatient and plopped inside the other kit, they were Micron Rev.J, what I actually wanted to try.
They had no issue to boot 4066Mhz on first try but wasn't stable at that speed so I went back to stock and seems Ok. I was planning on 4x8GB but different chips will make this a little more hassle than I thought.

Though these seem initially better than my older Micron Rev.E 19nm at first glance. 

Which kits are best in the end? My old Micron Rev.E, new Rev.J or the challenger Hynix DJR?

Trouble.


----------



## KedarWolf

ManniX-ITA said:


> Got some more shredding on SATA drives... hope it's not bad.
> Failed to check the memory training.
> 
> You really have to get in the BIOS and check the BCLK at every change in memory settings.
> I had avoided the other day to boot at 106 but today I got distracted and booted with 104.
> Guess it's an issue from AMD's AGESA and not from GB but really should be fixed, it's totally shameful.
> 
> I've also tried to split VDDG IOD/CCD and again catastrophic failure.
> VDDG is constantly forced back to Manual 1050 if set Auto in XFR.
> I guess the split value in AMD Overclocking it's not set or doesn't work properly; random reboots and such.
> 
> Useful tip: if you set something that will cause instability and load a previous profile often the instability will persist.
> You have to issue a Load Optimized Defaults, Save & Reboot, enter in the BIOS and Load the previous profile.
> Every know and then I forget it and drive me crazy for a while...
> 
> I've settled for these settings for the memory right now, 1.42v:
> 
> View attachment 351848
> 
> 
> @Veii do you have improvements to suggest?
> 
> So far the best results both from CB20 and Sandra MT.


*Never mind, I thought you were a 3950x, don't think Blender will compare. *

Can you run Blender Classroom?

I want to see if you beat the below, I'm not sure why, but my Cinebench is quite a bit better than yours but my 32Mb SuperPi is much slower. :/

Sub 3.54 Blender Classroom, but that is with all tasks shutdown, and all unnecessary services stopped in Windows 10. 

The second is without shutting down tasks and services, only start-up programs disabled in the start-up tab in task manager.

These are NOT benchmarking BIOS settings I'm using, but my settings I run on my PC 24/7. :drum:

I'm afraid to push this CPU to past what I feel is safe as it's on 5nm and I fear I will degrade it trying to push high voltages and high clocks. :h34r-smi


----------



## Nighthog

A little sad to note the Hynix DJR doesn't do better than tRCDRD 21 @ 3800Mhz. 

tRCDRD 20 kept giving me lots of trouble and was being a hassle overall. Voltage wasn't doing it up-to 1.45V with passive airflow. Relaxed it back up to 21 and no issues. Was expecting a little more to be honest.

Still yet to test what the Micron Rev.J can do. Will be exploring the DJR first for now.

GeardownMode: Disabled 1T was much easier to boot with the Hynix DJR than Rev.E at least.


----------



## ManniX-ITA

KedarWolf said:


> *Never mind, I thought you were a 3950x, don't think Blender will compare. *
> 
> Can you run Blender Classroom?
> 
> I want to see if you beat the below, I'm not sure why, but my Cinebench is quite a bit better than yours but my 32Mb SuperPi is much slower. :/
> 
> Sub 3.54 Blender Classroom, but that is with all tasks shutdown, and all unnecessary services stopped in Windows 10.
> 
> The second is without shutting down tasks and services, only start-up programs disabled in the start-up tab in task manager.
> 
> These are NOT benchmarking BIOS settings I'm using, but my settings I run on my PC 24/7. :drum:
> 
> I'm afraid to push this CPU to past what I feel is safe as it's on 5nm and I fear I will degrade it trying to push high voltages and high clocks. :h34r-smi


C'mon that's not fair, yours is a 3950x 
My 3800x on Classrom does 8:40 under main Windows install...

Those SuperPI scores are from the benching Windows install booting from USB.
Profile is my everyday runner but the install is minimal, faster than light compared to the main one.

I guess if the 32mb is faster there's some memory timing which has a lot of impact, for sure it's not the processor...
I've never compared SuperPI timings so I'm not sure how to relate it.
Guess if Veii is advising its use is cause it's more dependent on memory than cpu.
Time on the main Windows install is 8:28.815 for reference.



Nighthog said:


> A little sad to note the Hynix DJR doesn't do better than tRCDRD 21 @ 3800Mhz.
> 
> tRCDRD 20 kept giving me lots of trouble and was being a hassle overall. Voltage wasn't doing it up-to 1.45V with passive airflow. Relaxed it back up to 21 and no issues. Was expecting a little more to be honest.
> 
> Still yet to test what the Micron Rev.J can do. Will be exploring the DJR first for now.
> 
> GeardownMode: Disabled 1T was much easier to boot with the Hynix DJR than Rev.E at least.


I can't run at all my kit with DJR with Gear Down off.
But I can go with tRCDRD down to 19 and tRCDRW to 16.
Anyhow, compared to much more relaxed settings, very little difference in AIDA and Sandra benchmarks; a bit better results with CB20.


----------



## Tsk_Force

New crash new parameters! the way of 'overclocking is long and uphill, even today the pc has not started, let's try some fixes as suggested by @Veii and @ManniX-ITA 

Vddp voltage control manual

vddp voltage control 920

System Memory multiplier 37.33

-Standard timing control

Cas latency 16

tRCDRD 16

tRCDWR 16

tRP 16

tRAS 32--->36

tRC 48

ProcODT 43.6 ohm -->53.3ohm

DRAM voltage 1.38V--->1.42V

VCORE SOC 1.100V

DRAM Termination 0.710V (DRAM voltage/2)

VDDG CCD Voltage control 950

VDDG IOD Voltage control 950

Infinity fabric frequency and dividers 1867mHz

CsOdtDrvStren 24 ohm

RttNom Rtt_Nom Disabled

RttWr Dynamic ODT Off

Gear down mod enabled

L1 Stream HW Prefetcher Enable

L2 Stream HW Prefetcher Enable

Power Down Enabled Disabled


I raised the CsOdtDrvStren as suggested, plus I set the resistance parameters as suggested by the DRAM calculator. Any suggestions?

Inviato dal mio HD1903 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Nighthog

ManniX-ITA said:


> I can't run at all my kit with DJR with Gear Down off.
> But I can go with tRCDRD down to 19 and tRCDRW to 16.
> Anyhow, compared to much more relaxed settings, very little difference in AIDA and Sandra benchmarks; a bit better results with CB20.


Seems I might have worse binning on these SR Hynix DJR than your DJR.

[email protected] blue screens on windows boot up. Though I can run [email protected] if I do 1.47-1.50V. [email protected] can't boot with 1.45V but does above, testing at which voltage it's stable. 
A mixed bag, not really doing better than the Rev.E @ 3800Mhz on comparable voltage. Better on tRCDRD & tRC but worse on tRP. tCL isn't as good and seems to want more voltage overall.

EDIT: I changed to the Micron Rev.J and they are very similar to the DJR but better?
[email protected] for 3800Mhz also only stable. 
But these do [email protected] rather than 19-20, the same my Rev.E could do @ 3800Mhz. Still checking.


----------



## ManniX-ITA

Tsk_Force said:


> New crash new parameters! the way of 'overclocking is long and uphill, even today the pc has not started, let's try some fixes as suggested by @Veii and @ManniX-ITA
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Vddp voltage control manual
> 
> vddp voltage control 920
> 
> System Memory multiplier 37.33
> 
> -Standard timing control
> 
> Cas latency 16
> 
> tRCDRD 16
> 
> tRCDWR 16
> 
> tRP 16
> 
> tRAS 32--->36
> 
> tRC 48
> 
> ProcODT 43.6 ohm -->53.3ohm
> 
> DRAM voltage 1.38V--->1.42V
> 
> VCORE SOC 1.100V
> 
> DRAM Termination 0.710V (DRAM voltage/2)
> 
> VDDG CCD Voltage control 950
> 
> VDDG IOD Voltage control 950
> 
> Infinity fabric frequency and dividers 1867mHz
> 
> CsOdtDrvStren 24 ohm
> 
> RttNom Rtt_Nom Disabled
> 
> RttWr Dynamic ODT Off
> 
> Gear down mod enabled
> 
> L1 Stream HW Prefetcher Enable
> 
> L2 Stream HW Prefetcher Enable
> 
> Power Down Enabled Disabled
> 
> 
> I raised the CsOdtDrvStren as suggested, plus I set the resistance parameters as suggested by the DRAM calculator. Any suggestions?
> 
> Inviato dal mio HD1903 utilizzando Tapatalk


I still think would be better to set VDDP to 900.

Check this post from Veii about scaling:
https://www.overclock.net/forum/18051-memory/1746444-oc-ing-t-force-4133-cl18.html#post28424814

In my understanding is better to keep 50 mV or 75 mV stepping.

On my Master anything different than 900/950 is unstable at 3600 and above.

If you plug a FAT32 formatted USB stick you can take BIOS screenshots with F12.
Would be much better to understand how's your profile.


----------



## Tsk_Force

ManniX-ITA said:


> I still think would be better to set VDDP to 900.
> 
> Check this post from Veii about scaling:
> https://www.overclock.net/forum/18051-memory/1746444-oc-ing-t-force-4133-cl18.html#post28424814
> 
> In my understanding is better to keep 50 mV or 75 mV stepping.
> 
> On my Master anything different than 900/950 is unstable at 3600 and above.
> 
> If you plug a FAT32 formatted USB stick you can take BIOS screenshots with F12.
> Would be much better to understand how's your profile.




I applied scaling with a + 50mv and +100 to the vsoc

I have bios screens, someone tried to group it so as not to post many images

I hope to see this pc turn on tomorrow morning


----------



## ManniX-ITA

Tsk_Force said:


> I applied scaling with a + 50mv and +100 to the vsoc
> 
> I have bios screens, someone tried to group it so as not to post many images
> 
> I hope to see this pc turn on tomorrow morning


I'm not sure it's going to work this way sorry 

You can use the SPOILER tag to hide the images.

First, I'd set CPU vCore to Normal, Auto does all kinds of weird things.

For the CAD Bus Strength you should set all the values manually.
Generally, you should input all values manually.
Your RAM clearly has issues at boot in the training phase, every value in Auto is an invite to fail.

Try CAD BUS Strength in this sequence:

24-20-24-24
40-20-24-24
40-20-40-24

Weren't these Samsung b-die?
I think DRAM Calc suggests RTT_WR RZQ/3 and RTT_PARK RZQ/1

Maybe better to download Taiphoon Burner and generate a report.
You should get enough data for a decent DRAM Calc profile.
Input all the timings from the profile on screen and leave Auto only what's missing.


----------



## Tsk_Force

these are the parameters suggested by DRAM calculator 









Inviato dal mio HD1903 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## pal

I am running fine my 2x8GB 3000mhz kit @ 3600 with this settings. PD -disable, GD - disable, dram V 1.4, Hynix CJR.


----------



## MyUsername

Tsk_Force said:


> these are the parameters suggested by DRAM calculator
> Inviato dal mio HD1903 utilizzando Tapatalk


You'll need 1.1v for the soc, 1050 might okay for 1800 but 1867 will get a little unstable, 1.075v in windows should be okay. If you adjust soc v and ram, you'll have to adjust procODT up as may get memory errors and become unstable. 

How many sticks of RAM have you got?

Here's my RM and calc to if you like.

The calculator's not bad, but vddp and vddg are too high and not enough dram volts, it gets worse at 3800 and even with 4 sticks it horrendously miles out.


----------



## Tsk_Force

I Ve got 2 sticks

if you go up a couple of posts above there are the photos of the BIOS, I'm trying to solve this "cold start" problem


if you have any advice, tell me

Inviato dal mio HD1903 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Nighthog

Tsk_Force said:


> I Ve got 2 sticks
> 
> if you go up a couple of posts above there are the photos of the BIOS, I'm trying to solve this "cold start" problem
> 
> 
> if you have any advice, tell me
> 
> Inviato dal mio HD1903 utilizzando Tapatalk


Try the RTT RZQ values first, there might be other combinations than the calculator suggests that work but it's a start.

Set your CAD Bus manually so you know what you use at all times. They have an effect to have correct.


----------



## wubbalubbadubdu

Thanks for this great thread. I've been starting to search around in it, I am hoping someone can confirm the following for me. I want to buy thermal pads to replace the stock pads and plan on re-pasting the chipset too.

vrm thermal pad size on front of board?
vrm thermal pad size on backplate?
thermal paste for chipset, spread or put very large dot?

If I do not purchase >11w/mk pads I will have the same performance? Also, stacking the thermal pads isn't ideal so I should purchase the separate sizes right?

Should I update to latest bios and are there any things a noob like myself will not know to search for that I should learn about this board?


----------



## Tsk_Force

Nighthog said:


> Try the RTT RZQ values first, there might be other combinations than the calculator suggests that work but it's a start.
> 
> 
> 
> Set your CAD Bus manually so you know what you use at all times. They have an effect to have correct.




Now i'm trying this on CAD bus setup:

CsOdtDrvStren 24 ohm

ClkDrvStren 24ohm

AddrCmdDrvStren 20ohm

CkeDrvStren 24ohm

RttPark RZQ/5

RttNom Rtt_Nom Disabled

RttWr Dynamic ODT Off



EDIT

I kept the pc off since the last modification made to the BIOS. now I turned it back on and went back to bootloop. now I have entered all the timings that DRAM calculator gave me so I try the various alternatives on the CAD BUS leaving the timings unchanged

Inviato dal mio HD1903 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## MyUsername

Tsk_Force said:


> I Ve got 2 sticks
> 
> if you go up a couple of posts above there are the photos of the BIOS, I'm trying to solve this "cold start" problem
> 
> 
> if you have any advice, tell me
> 
> Inviato dal mio HD1903 utilizzando Tapatalk


A failed memory training when you get double F9 on the debug causing the bios to reset the IF and memory, one F9 there's something not quite right but it's able to train the memory again and get it running at your selected speed, but it might be unstable. The IF error is 0d, that should just be soc v and/or vddg is too high, unless you have your memory with really tight timings and other crazy values, then this can wipe your cmos and profiles which I've seen on mine.

It's just trying to find the right balance of volts with the resistance between the imc and memory and vice versa to get a clean signal with the correct signal strength, and then find the absolute tightest timings.

A cold start problem could be one or a combination of settings that are slightly too high or low.

vddp may need adjusting 50mV as moving this can get around memory holes which can be caused by changing memory speed or even just adjusting procODT a little, but 900mV should okay if you keep dram volts and procODT at sensible values. This usually causes one F9 training error but can also completely fail.

Not enough dram volts, simple, keep adding until it boots.

SoC is under volts and it's unstable, increase LLC until it boots, turbo should be enough for 1900 with 1.094-1.118v in windows. 1900 IF needs a stable 1.1v in windows, 1867 needs 1.075v and 1800 1050v 

Memory timings could be wrong, this can be down to changing one or multiple. A lot of subtimings can be on auto, all you need to change is the primary timings to get started. Once you find that, you can improve latency and bandwidth with the subtimings. 

vddg is to low, but really 950 will work at 1867 and 1000 should be the maximum. Going too high 1050 and above causes weird problems.

A lot of have gone through cold boot failing training, even when we think it's stable the occasional F9 pops up and you need a minor tweak.


----------



## ryouiki

Tsk_Force said:


> I Ve got 2 sticks
> 
> if you go up a couple of posts above there are the photos of the BIOS, I'm trying to solve this "cold start" problem
> 
> 
> if you have any advice, tell me
> 
> Inviato dal mio HD1903 utilizzando Tapatalk


This is 4266C19 Trident Royal Silver?

First thing if you haven't already done it and you are on a X570 Master switch the board to single BIOS mode (left dip switch up, right dip switch down), and validate the BIOS version running on the primary BIOS chip. Having dual BIOS active during memory tweaking is a nightmare... especially if you don't have them both flashed to the same version / don't have a profile saved to USB to reload on failure.

Have you been able to run at all stable @ 3600? Supposedly not all Zen2 chips are even capable of more then 1800 FCLK, so 1866/1900 may not be possible for your specific chip.

Beyond 3600 is mostly time and some luck... for example on the 4 B-Die kits I have, I just leave VSOC to "normal" (1.1) and VDDP/VDDG to defaults (900 / 1050), and that works fine for my 3900x + memory up to 3733CL16. The primary reason I've had boot issues was the RTT values from DRAM calculator... it will hang randomly on both cold/warm boot with RTTNOM = Disabled and RTTWR = Dynamic ODT off, but seems very happy with NOM: RZQ/7, WR: RZQ/3, PARK: RZQ/1 on both 2x8 and 4x8 configurations.

That said, there are so many variables in memory tuning that if you ask 100 people, you'll probably get 100 different answers about what should work. Even if they have identical memory to you, their settings might not work... I have 2 kits of FlareX 3200CL14 sitting here, but they are manufactured 2 years apart and have different PCB layouts/behavior in this board.


----------



## Tsk_Force

ryouiki said:


> This is 4266C19 Trident Royal Silver?
> 
> 
> 
> First thing if you haven't already done it and you are on a X570 Master switch the board to single BIOS mode (left dip switch up, right dip switch down), and validate the BIOS version running on the primary BIOS chip. Having dual BIOS active during memory tweaking is a nightmare... especially if you don't have them both flashed to the same version / don't have a profile saved to USB to reload on failure.
> 
> 
> 
> Have you been able to run at all stable @ 3600? Supposedly not all Zen2 chips are even capable of more then 1800 FCLK, so 1866/1900 may not be possible for your specific chip.
> 
> 
> 
> Beyond 3600 is mostly time and some luck... for example on the 4 B-Die kits I have, I just leave VSOC to "normal" (1.1) and VDDP/VDDG to defaults (900 / 1050), and that works fine for my 3900x + memory up to 3733CL16. The primary reason I've had boot issues was the RTT values from DRAM calculator... it will hang randomly on both cold/warm boot with RTTNOM = Disabled and RTTWR = Dynamic ODT off, but seems very happy with NOM: RZQ/7, WR: RZQ/3, PARK: RZQ/1 on both 2x8 and 4x8 configurations.
> 
> 
> 
> That said, there are so many variables in memory tuning that if you ask 100 people, you'll probably get 100 different answers about what should work. Even if they have identical memory to you, their settings might not work... I have 2 kits of FlareX 3200CL14 sitting here, but they are manufactured 2 years apart and have different PCB layouts/behavior in this board.


Yea, trident royal silver

tomorrow I fix the BIOS on my own and I try to save the profile on a USB. you say to try first on 3600/1800? surely I have some problems between procODT and CAD BUS, putting the RAM in xmp the coold boot was rarer, with the parameters that I am setting I the cold boot has become a fixed appointment.
these are the first tests that I do of overclocking, the only stable thing that I have found so far is the profile at 2333 that puts the BIOS after it resets 

Inviato dal mio HD1903 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## ManniX-ITA

Tsk_Force said:


> these are the parameters suggested by DRAM calculator
> Inviato dal mio HD1903 utilizzando Tapatalk


Yes, I didn't consider they could be single rank.
But since this issue is so persistent I tend to agree that maybe the RTT values from DRAM Calc are not working for you.
Try the values for dual rank or from ryouiki post.


----------



## Veii

@Nighthog , DJR behave identical like CJR
Just tCL and tRP are lower
Unsure so far about voltages, but the DRAM stability thread seems to have some 3800 CL14 timings 

Rev J would be interesting, but micron rev E are a bit different than hynix CJRs
ProcODT likely is different across them

@Tsk_Force, check this post again 
Focus on the baseline calculation
https://www.overclock.net/forum/10-...memory-stability-thread-378.html#post28482232
tRP 16+ tRAS 32 = 48 tRC
Putting tRAS to 36 would require optimal tRC transition as 52 or lowest -2 , =50 

There is no reason to push tRAS unless you use tCL+tWR+tBL formula 
Which I see you didn't factor in tWR at all in the math
No timing except the first 3 (tCL+tRCD+tRP) goes alone
While tCL depends on voltage and pcb
The tRP also does but has a Connection with tRFC,

Never change only one timing, is what I want to say
They all work together, and boards do autocorrect in the hidden 
Also timings like tREFI, tRFC and tRP are variable in real-time
tRP might indicate a fixed precharge delay but tRFC does trigger a refresh cycle as to how tREFI is being calculated

Meaning,
tRFC, tRFC2 &4 accuracy is crucial 
tRFC does calculate tREFI , while between the tREFI time tRFC can be triggered up to how memory defines it fitting
If you look at the DRAM calculator thread in couple of my older posts, I should've linked a good explanation page
Overall memory does halfway behave on fixed timings and halfway up to dataset size timebreak and behave by its own
Key for us OCers is, to let the board as less as possible autocorrect
Because it does it constantly anyways 

Lower timings might work on some testing, but will fail once the memory behaves on their own on another dataset size 
(Looking at the graph/latency curve, in SiSoftware sandra)
It still will be autocorrected, even when lower ones look faster on one test (Aida64)

@Nighthog
I've mentioned SuperPI as benchmark similar to y-cruncher and SiSandra
SuperPI is heavy and it's result depends on both, cpu and memory 
Although more on cache bandwidth

A 3800X shouldn't be faster than a 3950X
Unless the 3950X does clock lower on 100% loads


> Which kits are best in the end? My old Micron Rev.E, new Rev.J or the challenger Hynix DJR?
> 
> Trouble.


Trouble indeed 
You have to find out how they scale
High tRCD doesn't have to mean bad timings
It's unique per kit and doesn't have to mean low perf, when the rest is small
Lower tRFC capability overall will indicate faster timings and so higher timing efficiency


----------



## alej0

New batch of bios available


X570 AORUS Xtreme - F12f
X570 AORUS Master - F12g
X570 AORUS Elite - F12h
X570 AORUS Ultra - F12g
X570 AORUS Pro - F12f
X570 AORUS Pro WIFI - F12g
X570 Gaming X - F12h


Has anyone tried it? seems its still AGESA 1.0.0.4B


----------



## wubbalubbadubdu

Cidious said:


> It's very easy. The thermal pads on the VRM chips are 1.5mm so if you'd want to replace them you'd need to get 1.5 mm or in my case 1mm+0.5mm pads to replace them but the chipset cooler has a really thin black one. And the chipset heatsink is spring loaded with 4 screws so it will always make the right amount of mounting pressure. No worries there. just take the 4 screws out and be mindful of the small fan header under it and remove the pad. A bit of alcohol to clean and smear that chip with Kryonaut or another decent thermal paste. I love kryonaut for this one since it's a bit thicker than my Noctua. for the CPU I used Noctua H1.
> 
> Results were absolutely great dropping 10 degrees under fan spin up.


Are the pads on the back same size as well?


----------



## ManniX-ITA

As suggested by @masteratarms I'm testing this power plan based on community V3:

https://mega.nz/#!jJNQTA6b!uRhB4aJoPFp3r4rh2ZH4aX6zbdIIo-ACgJzZTogZ_bA

From this thread:

https://www.reddit.com/r/Amd/comments/eng1y8/ryzen_3700x_high_iddle_temps_and_fan_speed/

And it works pretty well; 5c less in average, no more continuous bursting up, doesn't seem to affect snappiness.
Seems a good choice especially with Global C-States disabled.

It does affect a bit snappiness indeed. Have to try to tweak it.

Best is to modify 1usmus Power Plan; 35c steady, 40c average.
Instead of 40c-50c with 45c average.


----------



## rissie

bigcid10 said:


> wow!
> I thought the speed and latency was good with the nunbers I had set
> but those are crazy
> 
> I have the same ram set as you
> before it was 65-66
> now it's 62-63 ,Thanks for the advice


Happy it worked for you. And 62-63 is even better than what I get on my 3900x!


----------



## pal

MyUsername said:


> XFR appears to be broken, I can adjust PPT and EDC, but TDC is stuck at default. Change the values under AMD overclocking. I prefer amd oc as your settings stay if it fails memory training and it does the same thing.


Well, I tried the same settings in AMD OC but it doesnt work. I think I will go back to F12b.

back on f12B -220 - 150 -110


----------



## Yuke

Hey,

is there any downside to setting the PWM phases to "extreme performance" in BIOS?

I get better chipset temperatures (4-5°C less peak temperature) when i set it to the highest value...power consumption seems to be the same...


----------



## ManniX-ITA

Yuke said:


> Hey,
> 
> is there any downside to setting the PWM phases to "extreme performance" in BIOS?
> 
> I get better chipset temperatures (4-5°C less peak temperature) when i set it to the highest value...power consumption seems to be the same...


Depends on the settings, had no issue with EDC at 0.
With this profile EDC at 1 anything different than Auto will cause instability.


----------



## Tsk_Force

ladies and gentlemen,

finally this morning the pc has started successfully !!!

Was it luck? I don't know, but I'm happy anyway because it means that thanks to your invaluable help, I understood and applied it in the right way.

I think the right thing to do at the moment and leave the parameters in this way for a couple of days to understand if everything is really ok.

as soon as I am at the PC, I place all the parameters here


PS: can you suggest me a software to see all the ram timings? so then post them on the forum


----------



## MyUsername

pal said:


> Well, I tried the same settings in AMD OC but it doesnt work. I think I will go back to F12b.
> 
> back on f12B -220 - 150 -110


Yeah I get the same with 12f and 12g, GB changed something because I've noticed memory training is slightly stricter. But even now the profile I saved with 12b refuses to work properly and I threw everything at that before I updated, now it fails TM5 on the 2nd cycle. I've got 12g stable now on TM5 so I'm staying, I had to move procODT from 43.6 to 34.3 and relax some subtimings, strange but works.

XFR2 extended frequency range boosts clocks depending on temps, PBO2 boosts multicore so 1 core is maxed and gradually the clocks comes down the more cores that are used. Settings in PBO2 override the settings in XFR.


----------



## MyUsername

Yuke said:


> Hey,
> 
> is there any downside to setting the PWM phases to "extreme performance" in BIOS?
> 
> I get better chipset temperatures (4-5°C less peak temperature) when i set it to the highest value...power consumption seems to be the same...


Auto is extreme performance on mine, that's what Easytune tells me anyway if it's precise.


----------



## Yuke

ManniX-ITA said:


> Depends on the settings, had no issue with EDC at 0.
> With this profile EDC at 1 anything different than Auto will cause instability.


I run EDC = 1 but stability wasnt an issue so far.

If i set it to Auto my chipset temp peaks around 77-78°C and when i set it to Extreme Performance it peaks out at 72-73°C....


----------



## Nighthog

Veii said:


> @Nighthog , DJR behave identical like CJR
> Just tCL and tRP are lower
> Unsure so far about voltages, but the DRAM stability thread seems to have some 3800 CL14 timings
> 
> Rev J would be interesting, but micron rev E are a bit different than hynix CJRs
> ProcODT likely is different across them
> 
> @Nighthog
> I've mentioned SuperPI as benchmark similar to y-cruncher and SiSandra
> SuperPI is heavy and it's result depends on both, cpu and memory
> Although more on cache bandwidth
> 
> A 3800X shouldn't be faster than a 3950X
> Unless the 3950X does clock lower on 100% loads
> 
> Trouble indeed
> You have to find out how they scale
> High tRCD doesn't have to mean bad timings
> It's unique per kit and doesn't have to mean low perf, when the rest is small
> Lower tRFC capability overall will indicate faster timings and so higher timing efficiency


I'm almost stable for ~tight~ 3800Mhz . Slightly adjusting values for me to pass all 20cycles. At the moment getting 1 error ~1hour.

CL14-21-17-17-30-62 tRFC550 SCL2-2 1.550V Rev.J 

Made a comparison thread where I'll post updates as I get results:
https://www.overclock.net/forum/18051-memory/1749256-micron-rev-e-vs-rev-j-hynix-djr.html

The Hynix DJR wasn't doing as well as the Rev.J is doing right now. But I only went to 1.500V on them.
But they where so much easier to run GDM:disabled. Like no hassles at all. 
Rev.J I haven't managed to get it to post yet with it disabled.

In general these might like lower procODT than the Rev.E. 36.9Ohm was best for [D9VPP 19nm] while 34.3Ohm might be better for these 17nnm Rev.J & DJR. Still testing and comparing.
tRC might be tightened a little more but I'm putting effort to stability and no errors at the moment.


----------



## pschorr1123

ManniX-ITA said:


> I'm not sure it's going to work this way sorry
> 
> You can use the SPOILER tag to hide the images.
> 
> snip
> 
> Forgive my noob question. How do you use a spoiler tag? Since I do not see any "spoiler" buttons as I'm typing this I assume this is a HTML / CSS tag you type in. Can you give an example so myself and others can post shorter, mobile friendly posts in future?
> 
> Thanks in advance


----------



## pschorr1123

Tsk_Force said:


> ladies and gentlemen,
> 
> finally this morning the pc has started successfully !!!
> 
> Was it luck? I don't know, but I'm happy anyway because it means that thanks to your invaluable help, I understood and applied it in the right way.
> 
> I think the right thing to do at the moment and leave the parameters in this way for a couple of days to understand if everything is really ok.
> 
> as soon as I am at the PC, I place all the parameters here
> 
> 
> PS: can you suggest me a software to see all the ram timings? so then post them on the forum


You can download and run Ryzen Master to see all of your RAM timings. 

As for stability testing....you can read 1st post here:https://www.overclock.net/forum/10-...-ryzen-ddr4-24-7-memory-stability-thread.html

I like to use memtest hcl and test until 1200% along with Karhu or the test built into the dram calc. Even though you pass these stability test it is still possible to crash and BSOD during a gaming load like RDR2 or something so test some games as well. AIDA64 stress test also is good to see if errors pop up during heavy loads.


----------



## ManniX-ITA

Tsk_Force said:


> ladies and gentlemen,
> 
> finally this morning the pc has started successfully !!!
> 
> Was it luck? I don't know, but I'm happy anyway because it means that thanks to your invaluable help, I understood and applied it in the right way.
> 
> I think the right thing to do at the moment and leave the parameters in this way for a couple of days to understand if everything is really ok.
> 
> as soon as I am at the PC, I place all the parameters here
> 
> 
> PS: can you suggest me a software to see all the ram timings? so then post them on the forum


You can take a screenshot from Ryzen Master as suggested.

Use this for screen grabbing:
https://getgreenshot.org/downloads/

Alt+PrintScreen and it's grabbing the window, you can save directly with the filename already populated.

Plus Zentimings 1.0.4:
https://drive.google.com/open?id=1jXCU3NtQAOGmcT77USwA6FC8Ly6zpV53

Plus screenshot from Ryzen DRAM Calculator with compare timings ON and/or in MEMBench were it's displaying your timings.

Indeed keep as it is for a few days if it's booting, check if it's stable.



MyUsername said:


> Yeah I get the same with 12f and 12g, GB changed something because I've noticed memory training is slightly stricter. But even now the profile I saved with 12b refuses to work properly and I threw everything at that before I updated, now it fails TM5 on the 2nd cycle. I've got 12g stable now on TM5 so I'm staying, I had to move procODT from 43.6 to 34.3 and relax some subtimings, strange but works.
> 
> XFR2 extended frequency range boosts clocks depending on temps, PBO2 boosts multicore so 1 core is maxed and gradually the clocks comes down the more cores that are used. Settings in PBO2 override the settings in XFR.


Did you load optimized defaults and rebooted before restoring the old profile?
Otherwise may be needed a clear CMOS shortening the pins.



Yuke said:


> I run EDC = 1 but stability wasnt an issue so far.
> 
> If i set it to Auto my chipset temp peaks around 77-78°C and when i set it to Extreme Performance it peaks out at 72-73°C....


Really depends on your specific setup/profile.
I'll try again now that I have a new memory profile.



pschorr1123 said:


> ManniX-ITA said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not sure it's going to work this way sorry
> 
> You can use the SPOILER tag to hide the images.
> 
> snip
> 
> Forgive my noob question. How do you use a spoiler tag? Since I do not see any "spoiler" buttons as I'm typing this I assume this is a HTML / CSS tag you type in. Can you give an example so myself and others can post shorter, mobile friendly posts in future?
> 
> Thanks in advance
Click to expand...

You have to go Advanced, it's not there in the quick reply.
Top bar on the right there's an icon with a "S" that will wrap in the spoiler tag the selected text.



HTML:


[SPOILER]This text is a spoiler[/SPOILER]


----------



## pschorr1123

Thanks @ManniX-ITA


----------



## Tsk_Force

Tsk_Force said:


> ladies and gentlemen,
> 
> finally this morning the pc has started successfully !!!
> 
> Was it luck? I don't know, but I'm happy anyway because it means that thanks to your invaluable help, I understood and applied it in the right way.
> 
> I think the right thing to do at the moment and leave the parameters in this way for a couple of days to understand if everything is really ok.
> 
> as soon as I am at the PC, I place all the parameters here
> 
> 
> PS: can you suggest me a software to see all the ram timings? so then post them on the forum



I correct myself, it was just luck.

now I'm trying the third column of cad bus alternatives (40-20-20-24) and the termination block parameters suggested by @ryouiki (NOM: RZQ / 7, WR: RZQ / 3, PARK: RZQ / 1) let's see how it goes

:sozo::sozo:


----------



## MyUsername

ManniX-ITA said:


> Did you load optimized defaults and rebooted before restoring the old profile?
> Otherwise may be needed a clear CMOS shortening the pins.


Yeah I know of that, it's ridiculous you have to reset, and reboot, reload profile or tweak, reboot, shutdown and turn on to check for memory error., then rinse and repeat.

I've had an interesting day tinkering. Total power drain and reset, removed two sticks and initialised the system with 2 sticks, powered down and installed the other 2, then boom I'm back in business. I'm convinced there was some hidden setting in the background(a gremlin)that wasn't playing ball. I'm getting consistent results in Timespy cpu score 14225, RDR2, Hitman 2, Cpu z and CB15 than with some different PBO EDC 1 settings.

I've set C-state enabled, cpu vcore -0.09735(fantastic temps), EDC at single core max amps, 17 amps in my case, PPT 160(+18 from stock) and TDC 110(+15 from stock), PPT and TDC will both fluctuate between 98-100% on prime95 128 FFT which sits at 78'C rather than 95'C with EDC 1. I left cpu-z running for about 5 minutes and reset hwinfo half way through, multi is about 8800, CB15 is the same as EDC 1 at 3320.



Spoiler



how do you hide pictures lol?


----------



## Veii

Tsk_Force said:


> I correct myself, it was just luck.
> 
> now I'm trying the third column of cad bus alternatives (40-20-20-24) and the termination block parameters suggested by @ryouiki (NOM: RZQ / 7, WR: RZQ / 3, PARK: RZQ / 1) let's see how it goes:sozo::sozo:


Hmm you fully get no boot ?
Did you BSOD once with timings or it run ?
Memory Training was messed up across the whole AGESA 1004
You'd need to find the PHY subsection either inside the memory timings or somewhere across AMD CBS DF/NBIO?, or AMD OVERCLOCKING
And increase there the memory training amount / PMU Pattern Bits (accepts only hex, a value of 10/A or higher)

Post issues mostly are,
Bad ProcODT, too low tRDWR,too low SCL, Bad memory training, not enough VSOC or VDIMM
CAD_BUS ClkDrvStrengh, a higher value here - can even go up to 120 on dual rank units, will help to run lower procODT


----------



## Tsk_Force

Veii said:


> Hmm you fully get no boot ?
> 
> Did you BSOD once with timings or it run ?
> 
> Memory Training was messed up across the whole AGESA 1004
> 
> You'd need to find the PHY subsection either inside the memory timings or somewhere across AMD CBS DF/NBIO?, or AMD OVERCLOCKING
> 
> And increase there the memory training amount / PMU Pattern Bits (accepts only hex, a value of 10/A or higher)
> 
> 
> 
> Post issues mostly are,
> 
> Bad ProcODT, too low tRDWR,too low SCL, Bad memory training, not enough VSOC or VDIMM
> 
> CAD_BUS ClkDrvStrengh, a higher value here - can even go up to 120 on dual rank units, will help to run lower procODT


I've always had cold boot problems with error 15 on the motherboard display. once the pc is turned on and the timing is reset, never a BSOD or pc crash

Inviato dal mio HD1903 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Veii

Tsk_Force said:


> I've always had cold boot problems with error 15 on the motherboard display. once the pc is turned on and the timing is reset, never a BSOD or pc crash


mm, yes i see soo Memory Training issue 
When the timings are reset, and you keep the PC powered on
When everything is alright
What if you just reboot windows normally - without loosing power ?
The same scenario, if you press inside windows on shutdown, but start it in 10sec 
Will it post then or will you have training issues 

Important to decide if it's cad_bus cold boot, or memory training issue


----------



## Tsk_Force

I have problems only when I start the PC after a long time, if I reboot it starts quietly even if I keep it off 10 minutes

Inviato dal mio HD1903 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Veii

Tsk_Force said:


> I have problems only when I start the PC after a long time, if I reboot it starts quietly even if I keep it off 10 minutes
> 
> Inviato dal mio HD1903 utilizzando Tapatalk


Yep then it's pretty sure just memory training amount - times
Need to find that PHY Submenu , which has the PMU pattern Bits - option
It might be hidden by Gigabyte ~ but doublecheck
It should be there  

You would have warm boot issues on a normal shutdown if it was CAD_BUS's fault 
I'd say blame only Gigabyte, as AGESA 1004B enforced faster memory training, which made issues for anything that's not micron rev.e


----------



## Tsk_Force

Veii said:


> Yep then it's pretty sure just memory training amount - times
> 
> Need to find that PHY Submenu , which has the PMU pattern Bits - option
> 
> It might be hidden by Gigabyte ~ but doublecheck
> 
> It should be there
> 
> 
> 
> You would have warm boot issues on a normal shutdown if it was CAD_BUS's fault
> 
> I'd say blame only Gigabyte, as AGESA 1004B enforced faster memory training, which made issues for anything that's not micron rev.e


I turned the BIOS these days and I don't remember anything like it, I do some research on the internet .... if I don't find it I'm in **** [emoji58][emoji58][emoji58]

Inviato dal mio HD1903 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Nighthog

Veii said:


> Yep then it's pretty sure just memory training amount - times
> Need to find that PHY Submenu , which has the PMU pattern Bits - option
> It might be hidden by Gigabyte ~ but doublecheck
> It should be there


Gigabyte hide this feature and many more options.

Oddly enough I've not had cold boot issues unless trying higher frequency like 4200Mhz+
Not an issue on Rev.E , Rev.J or Hynix DJR @ 3800 for myself, even 4000Mhz works easy.

Maybe the 8-Layer Xtreme PCB is easier to work than the 6-Layer boards?


----------



## Tsk_Force

Nighthog said:


> Gigabyte hide this feature and many more options.
> 
> 
> 
> Oddly enough I've not had cold boot issues unless trying higher frequency like 4200Mhz+
> 
> Not an issue on Rev.E , Rev.J or Hynix DJR @ 3800 for myself, even 4000Mhz works easy.
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe the 8-Layer Xtreme PCB is easier to work than the 6-Layer boards?


My RAM Is a Gskill bdie 4266 cl19 I took these thinking that it was easier to make them go to 3800 with lower latencies ... I'm probably wrong


EDIT: other news. I go home and sit at the PC, it was already on because I was downloading files, out of curiosity I start an R20 cinebench, as soon as I press run it turns off everything, I restart the PC and go into the usual situation of bootloop and BIOS reset .... timing not stable? they are at 1.45V, this is the timing screen.

isn't that these RAMs are defective? I've been banging my head for a week and I can't stabilize them if I don't leave them at 2333 MHz [emoji2365]

Inviato dal mio HD1903 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## ryouiki

Tsk_Force said:


> My RAM Is a Gskill bdie 4266 cl19 I took these thinking that it was easier to make them go to 3800 with lower latencies ... I'm probably wrong
> 
> 
> EDIT: other news. I go home and sit at the PC, it was already on because I was downloading files, out of curiosity I start an R20 cinebench, as soon as I press run it turns off everything, I restart the PC and go into the usual situation of bootloop and BIOS reset .... timing not stable? they are at 1.45V, this is the timing screen.
> 
> isn't that these RAMs are defective? I've been banging my head for a week and I can't stabilize them if I don't leave them at 2333 MHz [emoji2365]


What kind of power supply are you using?


----------



## ManniX-ITA

Tsk_Force said:


> My RAM Is a Gskill bdie 4266 cl19 I took these thinking that it was easier to make them go to 3800 with lower latencies ... I'm probably wrong
> 
> 
> EDIT: other news. I go home and sit at the PC, it was already on because I was downloading files, out of curiosity I start an R20 cinebench, as soon as I press run it turns off everything, I restart the PC and go into the usual situation of bootloop and BIOS reset .... timing not stable? they are at 1.45V, this is the timing screen.
> 
> isn't that these RAMs are defective? I've been banging my head for a week and I can't stabilize them if I don't leave them at 2333 MHz [emoji2365]
> 
> Inviato dal mio HD1903 utilizzando Tapatalk


Maybe it's not the RAM but the processor not holding 1900 IF?
This kind of brutal reset on load start smells more VDDP/VDDG/SOC voltage issue.


----------



## ManniX-ITA

Very nice improvement in idle CPU temperature modifying the 1usmus Power Plan with the settings suggested by @masteratarms here:

https://www.reddit.com/r/Amd/comments/eng1y8/ryzen_3700x_high_iddle_temps_and_fan_speed/

Had to set minimum processor state at 30% to avoid audio stuttering at low load.
But indeed steady 35c degrees in idle and no loss in performance and snappiness.
I have Global C states disabled but I guess you can see the improvements even if it's enabled.


----------



## Tsk_Force

ryouiki said:


> What kind of power supply are you using?



Corsair gs700


ManniX-ITA said:


> Maybe it's not the RAM but the processor not holding 1900 IF?
> 
> This kind of brutal reset on load start smells more VDDP/VDDG/SOC voltage issue.


The IF is on 1866 now [emoji2375]

let's made a + 75mv scaling on vddp / vddg / soc? [emoji848]

Inviato dal mio HD1903 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## ManniX-ITA

Tsk_Force said:


> Corsair gs700
> The IF is on 1866 now [emoji2375]
> 
> let's made a + 75mv scaling on vddp / vddg / soc? [emoji848]
> 
> Inviato dal mio HD1903 utilizzando Tapatalk


Check if that's something fitting from Veii's scaling pattern.
I wouldn't go over 1.125v for SOC, doesn't really help with stability.
Maybe 950/1050/1125?

Did you input all memory timings in manual as suggested? 
I tried briefly changing only some values at 3600 and it was horrible; had crashes and reboots.
You really need to set as much as possible manual to get reliability.


----------



## Tsk_Force

ManniX-ITA said:


> Check if that's something fitting from Veii's scaling pattern.
> 
> I wouldn't go over 1.125v for SOC, doesn't really help with stability.
> 
> Maybe 950/1050/1125?
> 
> 
> 
> Did you input all memory timings in manual as suggested?
> 
> I tried briefly changing only some values at 3600 and it was horrible; had crashes and reboots.
> 
> You really need to set as much as possible manual to get reliability.


after I try to do a test at 3600 mhz and IF at 1800, I set all the timings manually except for the cadbus setup timing

but is it so complicated to stabilize the RAM or am I the loser?

Inviato dal mio HD1903 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## MyUsername

Tsk_Force said:


> after I try to do a test at 3600 mhz and IF at 1800, I set all the timings manually except for the cadbus setup timing
> 
> but is it so complicated to stabilize the RAM or am I the loser?
> 
> Inviato dal mio HD1903 utilizzando Tapatalk


I'll chip in and say your IF is unstable if you get no warnings and it just hard resets. Pc locking up is more like bad memory timings, this can cause blue screens but usually for me it just locks up, it's rare for the cpu to blue screen unless you are doing manual OC.

Load thaiphoon memory into dram calc to get idea of the latency. Try to remember less volts work better than brute force. It's a bit unorthodox, but try running the IF at 1867 and memory at with 3733 MT/s D.O.C.P stock timings or reduce memory clock speed, stabilise the IF by playing with SoC volts and vddg, then try tightening the memory timings.


----------



## Tsk_Force

MyUsername said:


> I'll chip in and say your IF is unstable if you get no warnings and it just hard resets. Pc locking up is more like bad memory timings, this can cause blue screens but usually for me it just locks up, it's rare for the cpu to blue screen unless you are doing manual OC.
> 
> 
> 
> Load thaiphoon memory into dram calc to get idea of the latency. Try to remember less volts work better than brute force. It's a bit unorthodox, but try running the IF at 1867 and memory at with 3733 MT/s D.O.C.P stock timings or reduce memory clock speed, stabilise the IF by playing with SoC volts and vddg, then try tightening the memory timings.


ok you say to put the RAM at stock frequency to try to put the IF to 1867 to see if it is stable, then go to the RAM to be sure that there are no crashes due to the IF

Inviato dal mio HD1903 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## ManniX-ITA

Tsk_Force said:


> after I try to do a test at 3600 mhz and IF at 1800, I set all the timings manually except for the cadbus setup timing
> 
> but is it so complicated to stabilize the RAM or am I the loser?
> 
> Inviato dal mio HD1903 utilizzando Tapatalk


It depends on the memory modules.
Sometimes also on the processor.
But it does happen often that is very hard.
Got mines aiming exactly at avoiding these issues and indeed I had an easy run.

I think it's very important to set the cadbus timings manually.
If you want to exclude the IF speed from the equation run for a while with 1/2:1 instead of 1:1.


----------



## CharissaDLS

*Any help on nvme please*

Hi. Not sure how to go about getting help, but here goes.
I have the Aorus x570 master. 
I don,t get two nvme s to read at the same time. If I use them one one, they get read in the bios. If I install both, only the top one shows up.
The second nvme, does not show up in either of the m2b or c slots. But it works in slot A. 
So not the drive. Something to do with settings, which I don,t know how to do.
Any help out there would be appreciated.


----------



## pschorr1123

Tsk_Force said:


> after I try to do a test at 3600 mhz and IF at 1800, I set all the timings manually except for the cadbus setup timing
> 
> but is it so complicated to stabilize the RAM or am I the loser?
> 
> Inviato dal mio HD1903 utilizzando Tapatalk



You really should try to tune at 3600 MTS / 1800 just to be able to test and ensure you don't have any defective hardware. Ideally you would do this 1st before chasing higher mem OC. IT's not common but does happen that 1 Dimm may be defective. 3600 is pretty much guaranteed an Zen 2 so I consider that "default" settings even though AMD only officially supports 3200 JEDEC. So if 3600 doesn't work you can try to lower speed to 3200 just to rule out hardware defects. Also hate to ask but are you using slots A2 and B2? (2nd and 4th going left to right starting at CPU) this is a very easy mistake to make when only using 2 sticks.

That was why I wanted you to try the default XMP for my 3600 cl 16 b die kit that runs without issue on my Master / CPU.

Also must keep in mind just because it boots into Windows doesn't mean it is stable that is why it is VERY important to test for memory stability. The image is a RM screen of my XMP settings manually entered as you do not want to leave anything left at "auto" note cad bus is all 24. I'm sure it would need adjusting if I were to chase higher speeds but runs fine at 3600.

I know that RAM tuning is a lot to learn in such short time but you have experts like @Veii helping you so I'm confident that you'll be able to figure it out as long as you keep taking their advice.


----------



## dansi

If you google gpu sudden black screen and fan ramps 100%, it is supposed to be a bad gpu.

I had that, and i thought i needed to buy a new gpu before rtx3080ti. 

But after some troubleshooting, it was caused by aggressive ram OC, i had earlier turned off gdm and use 1T and lowered procdt to 40ohm! I undo the changes, and my gpu no longer black screen.

fyi.


----------



## Tsk_Force

pschorr1123 said:


> You really should try to tune at 3600 MTS / 1800 just to be able to test and ensure you don't have any defective hardware. Ideally you would do this 1st before chasing higher mem OC. IT's not common but does happen that 1 Dimm may be defective. 3600 is pretty much guaranteed an Zen 2 so I consider that "default" settings even though AMD only officially supports 3200 JEDEC. So if 3600 doesn't work you can try to lower speed to 3200 just to rule out hardware defects. Also hate to ask but are you using slots A2 and B2? (2nd and 4th going left to right starting at CPU) this is a very easy mistake to make when only using 2 sticks.
> 
> 
> 
> That was why I wanted you to try the default XMP for my 3600 cl 16 b die kit that runs without issue on my Master / CPU.
> 
> 
> 
> Also must keep in mind just because it boots into Windows doesn't mean it is stable that is why it is VERY important to test for memory stability. The image is a RM screen of my XMP settings manually entered as you do not want to leave anything left at "auto" note cad bus is all 24. I'm sure it would need adjusting if I were to chase higher speeds but runs fine at 3600.
> 
> 
> 
> I know that RAM tuning is a lot to learn in such short time but you have experts like @Veii helping you so I'm confident that you'll be able to figure it out as long as you keep taking their advice.


I am setting your parameters but something is wrong. I can't find the tCWL timing then on your screen tRCPAGE is set to 0 but I can't set it so the same for the tCKE. same thing with CAD parameters Bus setup timing




Veii said:


> Hmm you fully get no boot ?
> Did you BSOD once with timings or it run ?
> Memory Training was messed up across the whole AGESA 1004
> *You'd need to find the PHY subsection either inside the memory timings or somewhere across AMD CBS DF/NBIO?, or AMD OVERCLOCKING
> And increase there the memory training amount / PMU Pattern Bits (accepts only hex, a value of 10/A or higher)*
> 
> Post issues mostly are,
> Bad ProcODT, too low tRDWR,too low SCL, Bad memory training, not enough VSOC or VDIMM
> CAD_BUS ClkDrvStrengh, a higher value here - can even go up to 120 on dual rank units, will help to run lower procODT


 @Veii did you mean this parameter? Soc overclock VID accepts only hex 



Inviato dal mio HD1903 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## MeerMusik

Nevermind:
I decided to order the NZXT X73 and give it a try. I will also replace the 3x pre-installed Silent Wings 3 PWM High Speed Fans with Noctua NF-A14 iPPC 2000 PWM: 3x Front Intake, 1x Bottom Intake, 1x Back Exhaust. Config not Final. 3x Front Intake because I want to make sure, some Air reaches the VRM: Maybe I try to fit in my old HAF-X 230mm Fan again:h34r-smi

I then also have to mod the Top Cover somehow for better Airflow. But that is another Story. Still love the Case but the Airflow could be a little bit better. Oh well.


When this is done, I wait for [a | the] next BIOS Update to do more stability tests.

Have a great start in the week everyone and stay safe.

-------
Hello everyone.
I am currently looking into 3 AIO's:
1.) Fractal Design Celsius+ S36
2.) NZXT X73
3.) Deepcool Castle 360 V2

They would be going into a Dark Base Pro 900 Rev. 2 in the Top.

Does anyone(TM) using them with the X570 Master and a 3950X or 3900X?
I am also interested in any Bad Experience with other combinations, as this would be my first AIO buy. Thanks! 
Also if there is any Thread / Forum Section about that, which I have missed: Sorry. Allergies toasting my Brain right now

I am already aware of the Fan Cable Length (Fractal) and the CAM Issues. 1+2 are available for exact the same Price right now. Deepcool Castle for exact 40 Euro less than 1+2. 1+2 are on the Market for quite a while now. Deepcool not that long?? Watching more Youtube Videos and Reviews now...


----------



## MyUsername

Tsk_Force said:


> I am setting your parameters but something is wrong. I can't find the tCWL timing then on your screen tRCPAGE is set to 0 but I can't set it so the same for the tCKE. same thing with CAD parameters Bus setup timing
> 
> @Veii did you mean this parameter? Soc overclock VID accepts only hex
> 
> Inviato dal mio HD1903 utilizzando Tapatalk


tCWL is safe on auto as it always defaults to tCL, no need to touch tRCPAGE, I've never changed it. tCKE 1 or 9

Memory timings are in hex under the AMD OC section, in AMD CBS or AMD OC vddp and vddg can be as normal in mV, AMD OC overrides vddp and vddg in the CBS section. Settings in XFR reset if it fails memory training.


----------



## ManniX-ITA

Tsk_Force said:


> @Veii did you mean this parameter? Soc overclock VID accepts only hex
> 
> Inviato dal mio HD1903 utilizzando Tapatalk


No it's a menu which sadly has been left hidden by Gigabyte, below what he meant but this is an ASUS board:


----------



## Tsk_Force

here we are, set everything to 3600.


let's see what happens now


----------



## ManniX-ITA

Tsk_Force said:


> here we are, set everything to 3600.
> 
> 
> let's see what happens now


Yes check how it goes at 3600.
Just one thing, keep in mind that PBO doesn't work properly with this AGESA.
You should set it as Advanced with EDC at 0 to see any improvement.


----------



## Tsk_Force

ManniX-ITA said:


> Yes check how it goes at 3600.
> 
> Just one thing, keep in mind that PBO doesn't work properly with this AGESA.
> 
> You should set it as Advanced with EDC at 0 to see any improvement.


do you intend to make ryzen master overclock? for the moment I don't really want to deal with the CPU overclocking topic, I'm already going crazy with RAM only  once I find stability on the RAM front I can think of pushing the CPU, I think it's the most correct thing


Edit memtest results : everything seems OK

Inviato dal mio HD1903 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## pschorr1123

Tsk_Force said:


> I am setting your parameters but something is wrong. I can't find the tCWL timing then on your screen tRCPAGE is set to 0 but I can't set it so the same for the tCKE. same thing with CAD parameters Bus setup timing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Veii did you mean this parameter? Soc overclock VID accepts only hex
> 
> 
> 
> Inviato dal mio HD1903 utilizzando Tapatalk


I posted my settings directly from inside bios. Using RM is a pain in the @$$ as the settings are listed in a different order than what is found in bios. 

Don't worry about tRCPAGE you can leave that setting at auto and using a different setting for tCKE than what I have won't make your RAM unusable. My CAS bus paramaters default to 24,24,24,24 with my kit when left at AUTO so I don't have to set manually. You might

EDIT: Just wanted to mention that even if you pass the memory tests you still may crash during a memory intensive load like gaming so fire off a couple games to test and ensure everything is 100% stable. On Ryzen platform memory instability will show up a GPU crash during gaming sessions 

also a good idea to run memtest hcl overnight (will get over 1200% if no errors) you can get free here:https://hcidesign.com/memtest/

directions how to use in 1st post here:https://www.overclock.net/forum/10-...-ryzen-ddr4-24-7-memory-stability-thread.html


----------



## ManniX-ITA

Tsk_Force said:


> do you intend to make ryzen master overclock? for the moment I don't really want to deal with the CPU overclocking topic, I'm already going crazy with RAM only  once I find stability on the RAM front I can think of pushing the CPU, I think it's the most correct thing
> 
> 
> Edit memtest results : everything seems OK
> 
> Inviato dal mio HD1903 utilizzando Tapatalk


No don't use RM, use the BIOS.
In the RM screenshots I can see that you have PBO enabled, maybe you didn't realized it.
It's enabled but it's not going to give you much boost if at all with this configuration.
If you want to exclude the CPU overclock maybe then it's worth to disable it completely.


----------



## Tsk_Force

pschorr1123 said:


> I posted my settings directly from inside bios. Using RM is a pain in the @$$ as the settings are listed in a different order than what is found in bios.
> 
> Don't worry about tRCPAGE you can leave that setting at auto and using a different setting for tCKE than what I have won't make your RAM unusable. My CAS bus paramaters default to 24,24,24,24 with my kit when left at AUTO so I don't have to set manually. You might
> 
> EDIT: Just wanted to mention that even if you pass the memory tests you still may crash during a memory intensive load like gaming so fire off a couple games to test and ensure everything is 100% stable. On Ryzen platform memory instability will show up a GPU crash during gaming sessions
> 
> also a good idea to run memtest hcl overnight (will get over 1200% if no errors) you can get free here:https://hcidesign.com/memtest/
> 
> directions how to use in 1st post here:https://www.overclock.net/forum/10-...-ryzen-ddr4-24-7-memory-stability-thread.html


thanks for the parameters from the bios, I lost some time translating those of ryzen master XD
for the memtest I went to 1600% total with 0 errors good sign, I also did 40 minutes of aida64 stresstest on the memory system everything went well even there


let's see if tomorrow morning it starts correctly or goes into bootloop :Snorkle:




ManniX-ITA said:


> No don't use RM, use the BIOS.
> In the RM screenshots I can see that you have PBO enabled, maybe you didn't realized it.
> It's enabled but it's not going to give you much boost if at all with this configuration.
> If you want to exclude the CPU overclock maybe then it's worth to disable it completely.


oh s°°t I didn't notice, I'm going to immediately deactivate it, thanks @ManniX-ITA


----------



## dansi

pschorr1123 said:


> I posted my settings directly from inside bios. Using RM is a pain in the @$$ as the settings are listed in a different order than what is found in bios.
> 
> Don't worry about tRCPAGE you can leave that setting at auto and using a different setting for tCKE than what I have won't make your RAM unusable. My CAS bus paramaters default to 24,24,24,24 with my kit when left at AUTO so I don't have to set manually. You might
> 
> EDIT: Just wanted to mention that even if you pass the memory tests you still may crash during a memory intensive load like gaming so fire off a couple games to test and ensure everything is 100% stable. On Ryzen platform memory instability will show up a GPU crash during gaming sessions
> 
> also a good idea to run memtest hcl overnight (will get over 1200% if no errors) you can get free here:https://hcidesign.com/memtest/
> 
> directions how to use in 1st post here:https://www.overclock.net/forum/10-...-ryzen-ddr4-24-7-memory-stability-thread.html


I quote myself, thought my ram OC was stable after 6+6hr aida64 and cb r20, i got games black screening which i incorrectly diagnose as dying gpu :thumb:



dansi said:


> If you google gpu sudden black screen and fan ramps 100%, it is supposed to be a bad gpu.
> 
> I had that, and i thought i needed to buy a new gpu before rtx3080ti.
> 
> But after some troubleshooting, it was caused by aggressive ram OC, i had earlier turned off gdm and use 1T and lowered procdt to 40ohm! I undo the changes, and my gpu no longer black screen.
> 
> fyi.


----------



## pschorr1123

dansi said:


> I quote myself, thought my ram OC was stable after 6+6hr aida64 and cb r20, i got games black screening which i incorrectly diagnose as dying gpu :thumb:


yeah I had similar issues as I only encountered issues when gaming a while back. Turned out my RAM OC wasn't stable. Very easy to think of GPU issue or drivers if user only has issues playing a game.


----------



## Nighthog

Finally testing if I can get 4800Mhz MEM OC stable. Still testing some quite basic settings to see I have a good base to work from. 
Already needed a little work with settings to not throw too much trouble.

Micron Rev.J 17nm.


----------



## Tsk_Force

Nighthog said:


> Finally testing if I can get 4800Mhz MEM OC stable. Still testing some quite basic settings to see I have a good base to work from.
> 
> Already needed a little work with settings to not throw too much trouble.
> 
> 
> 
> Micron Rev.J 17nm.


wow congratulations, a curiosity: what difference in performance do you have with a high ram frequency but IF I suppose 2: 1 compared to a 3800 ram frequency with if 1: 1?

Inviato dal mio HD1903 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Nighthog

Tsk_Force said:


> wow congratulations, a curiosity: what difference in performance do you have with a high ram frequency but IF I suppose 2: 1 compared to a 3800 ram frequency with if 1: 1?
> 
> Inviato dal mio HD1903 utilizzando Tapatalk


Not gotten to the performance test stage yet, want this stable and then tighten down. But usually benchmarks like 3800/1900 combo better in general. There are a few things that like Frequency better but nothing comes to mind that specifically shows it. 

If you like my "Desktop" benchmark. I've noted Windows desktop/mouse experience likes your frequency more than timings usually unless you can do real tight ones. 

This still needs tweaking and adjustments. Not fully stable yet, just had Firefox crash on me even if TestMem5 show no issue. Probably VDDP/VDDG need work.

Adding the 3800/1900 I did before: (edit": 4800Mhz initial ~stable~ added, not tight tertiaries)


----------



## Tsk_Force

I tried to turn on the PC and nothing, nada, niente! I raised the ProcODT to 60 ohms and the CsOdtDrvStren to 30 ohm ... I have no idea what to do, if not to sell these damn ram

Inviato dal mio HD1903 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## ryouiki

Tsk_Force said:


> I tried to turn on the PC and nothing, nada, niente! I raised the ProcODT to 60 ohms and the CsOdtDrvStren to 30 ohm ... I have no idea what to do, if not to sell these damn ram


Just for giggles, have you tried re-seating the RAM? I finally just got to fully power on new system with X570 master, boots to windows fine (no memory settings), went back to BIOS and set 3600+ and then system went into boot loop with debug LED of 15 or 4D.

Confused I pulled memory out, swapped it with know working 4x8 from my other system, no issues. Put swapped original ram back in, now it is working fine as well at 3733.

Meanwhile... EKWB chipset block installed, loop finished, put system under stress test, chipset temperature maximum 30.5C (die sensor, the MB sensor is actually slightly higher @32C). 3900X still gets a little toasty under Cinebench R20 @ 68C which is only about 4-5 C below my NH-D15 on the air cooled system. Maybe will lower some more after I adjust voltages... the air cooled system is running -0.1V offset.


----------



## ryouiki

Also as a funny side note... The X570 w/ the Thunderbolt header onboard shipped with F11 BIOS, which does not expose the thunderbolt port.


----------



## wubbalubbadubdu

Has anyone changed the thermal pads on the backplate? It seems like they are 3.0mm? I can't find the information anywhere I search.

Since the vrm is very efficient on this board, will using 8w/mk 11w/mk or 17w/mk pads even matter? Would stacking two 1.5mm pads on the backplate be better than what the board comes with?

Also, is a chipset waterblock overkill? For longevity sake I just want to make sure the board can last more than a few years and with optimal performance. Honestly, buying all the thermal pads would end up near the cost of a chipset block and from what I've gathered so far is the chipset does get warm.


----------



## RaXelliX

wubbalubbadubdu said:


> Has anyone changed the thermal pads on the backplate? It seems like they are 3.0mm? I can't find the information anywhere I search.
> 
> Since the vrm is very efficient on this board, will using 8w/mk 11w/mk or 17w/mk pads even matter? Would stacking two 1.5mm pads on the backplate be better than what the board comes with?
> 
> Also, is a chipset waterblock overkill? For longevity sake I just want to make sure the board can last more than a few years and with optimal performance. Honestly, buying all the thermal pads would end up near the cost of a chipset block and from what I've gathered so far is the chipset does get warm.


No much point in changing the pads. They appear to be good quality on the Master at least. Chipset pad is a whole different story tho. That you should replace with thermal paste. When it comes to watercooling the chipset that depends. Does your chipset get hot due to GPU dumping heat on top of it? and what about tube routing from that area? Could get tight fitting GPU there.


----------



## wubbalubbadubdu

RaXelliX said:


> No much point in changing the pads. They appear to be good quality on the Master at least. Chipset pad is a whole different story tho. That you should replace with thermal paste. When it comes to watercooling the chipset that depends. Does your chipset get hot due to GPU dumping heat on top of it? and what about tube routing from that area? Could get tight fitting GPU there.


I'm still waiting on a few parts but I'm going to use old watercooled gpu and loop. Case has a lot of room but I want to avoid re-doing anything once I get the system up and running.


----------



## ryouiki

wubbalubbadubdu said:


> Has anyone changed the thermal pads on the backplate? It seems like they are 3.0mm? I can't find the information anywhere I search.
> 
> Since the vrm is very efficient on this board, will using 8w/mk 11w/mk or 17w/mk pads even matter? Would stacking two 1.5mm pads on the backplate be better than what the board comes with?
> 
> Also, is a chipset waterblock overkill? For longevity sake I just want to make sure the board can last more than a few years and with optimal performance. Honestly, buying all the thermal pads would end up near the cost of a chipset block and from what I've gathered so far is the chipset does get warm.


The backplate pads seem to be okay, other then a little leaking. If you pull them completely off though you will notice that part of the pad doesn't even get compressed against the backplate on one side. Need to be careful to check alignment after removing/reinstalling backplate.

As far as chipset cooling, if you are already doing watercooling (especially the GPU) it might not make a huge difference if you just replace it with some paste. I put a chipset block on as well, but it is a tight fit... if I have to tighten/loosen the fittings on the chipset block, I have to remove the graphics card. On the other hand the air cooled system I have has a big 1080Ti overclocked sitting right over the chipset pushing the temperatures way up... but even then who knows spec wise, I have some networking equipment running for years in racks that that sits at 80C on the SoC.


----------



## wubbalubbadubdu

ryouiki said:


> The backplate pads seem to be okay, other then a little leaking. If you pull them completely off though you will notice that part of the pad doesn't even get compressed against the backplate on one side. Need to be careful to check alignment after removing/reinstalling backplate.
> 
> As far as chipset cooling, if you are already doing watercooling (especially the GPU) it might not make a huge difference if you just replace it with some paste. I put a chipset block on as well, but it is a tight fit... if I have to tighten/loosen the fittings on the chipset block, I have to remove the graphics card. On the other hand the air cooled system I have has a big 1080Ti overclocked sitting right over the chipset pushing the temperatures way up... but even then who knows spec wise, I have some networking equipment running for years in racks that that sits at 80C on the SoC.


Which block are you using? I might be out of luck, looking at this post https://www.overclock.net/forum/28470846-post7867.html I can see how little of clearance there is. I was looking at the heatkiller nsb block that has the outlets in the middle and not the bottom. I did not want to get the ek nickel chipset block and looks like I can't find a heatkiller sb in stock.

I may have to just give it a try without a block and order one in the future. At worst I'll see some high temps and it will just give me a baseline for when I change it.

I'll have to read some overclocking guides as well, looks like there's going to be a lot of options for me to play with. I was hoping to have made all the changes before booting the system, because for some reason with watercooling every time I take apart the system it ends up taking some money along with it


----------



## Ownedj00

Is there any other methods to fix the cold booting issue resetting the bios? Ive done the power load fix to enable but still hasn't fixed my issue of bios resets every few days. 

i'm at my wits end with this board and im about to sell it and just get the MSI unify.

Please help.....


----------



## ManniX-ITA

Ownedj00 said:


> Is there any other methods to fix the cold booting issue resetting the bios? Ive done the power load fix to enable but still hasn't fixed my issue of bios resets every few days.
> 
> i'm at my wits end with this board and im about to sell it and just get the MSI unify.
> 
> Please help.....


Did you enable ErP too?
Do you have any fan with LEDs connected to the mainboard headers?


----------



## Tsk_Force

Ownedj00 said:


> Is there any other methods to fix the cold booting issue resetting the bios? Ive done the power load fix to enable but still hasn't fixed my issue of bios resets every few days.
> 
> 
> 
> i'm at my wits end with this board and im about to sell it and just get the MSI unify.
> 
> 
> 
> Please help.....


I'm in your same situation, but do you always have cold boot problems? even with the RAM at the basic settings? (2133MHz)

Inviato dal mio HD1903 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Ownedj00

ManniX-ITA said:


> Did you enable ErP too?
> Do you have any fan with LEDs connected to the mainboard headers?


No and no rgb fans



Tsk_Force said:


> I'm in your same situation, but do you always have cold boot problems? even with the RAM at the basic settings? (2133MHz)
> 
> Inviato dal mio HD1903 utilizzando Tapatalk


Yep and i'm over it really


----------



## Tsk_Force

Ownedj00 said:


> Yep and i'm over it really


when it goes into bootloop it hangs on 15 on the display on the motherboard?

Inviato dal mio HD1903 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## ManniX-ITA

Ownedj00 said:


> No and no rgb fans
> 
> 
> 
> Yep and i'm over it really


Try enabling ErP, did solve it at least once.


----------



## Nighthog

Tsk_Force said:


> when it goes into bootloop it hangs on 15 on the display on the motherboard?
> 
> Inviato dal mio HD1903 utilizzando Tapatalk


Memory training. It hangs on 15 often when you are "just out" from comfort zone. A little voltage or change in cad_bus & procODT should fix it. More often than not more voltage is usually the fix to make it work. 
procODT & RZQ only need work if they are out of whack. If they are correct already, more voltage or your may need to relax your timings if voltage doesn't fix it.

Basically you have a timing that is "too tight" for your settings. Some times the other settings might need change to make it work but more often than not you might need to relax that trouble timing instead.


----------



## bigcid10

Tsk_Force said:


> My RAM Is a Gskill bdie 4266 cl19 I took these thinking that it was easier to make them go to 3800 with lower latencies ... I'm probably wrong
> 
> 
> EDIT: other news. I go home and sit at the PC, it was already on because I was downloading files, out of curiosity I start an R20 cinebench, as soon as I press run it turns off everything, I restart the PC and go into the usual situation of bootloop and BIOS reset .... timing not stable? they are at 1.45V, this is the timing screen.
> 
> isn't that these RAMs are defective? I've been banging my head for a week and I can't stabilize them if I don't leave them at 2333 MHz
> 
> Inviato dal mio HD1903 utilizzando Tapatalk


that's LLC level issue ,put them on turbo,and high performance


----------



## bigcid10

CharissaDLS said:


> Hi. Not sure how to go about getting help, but here goes.
> I have the Aorus x570 master.
> I don,t get two nvme s to read at the same time. If I use them one one, they get read in the bios. If I install both, only the top one shows up.
> The second nvme, does not show up in either of the m2b or c slots. But it works in slot A.
> So not the drive. Something to do with settings, which I don,t know how to do.
> Any help out there would be appreciated.


disconnect your sata drives one by one and see if both nvme show up 
if one of your sata drives is drawing too much power it will make one nvme drive disappear
also is your baseclock more than 100.00 MHz ?
if so,that will do it also


----------



## Tsk_Force

bigcid10 said:


> that's LLC level issue ,put them on turbo,and high performance


I will try and let you know 

Inviato dal mio HD1903 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## pschorr1123

Tsk_Force said:


> I tried to turn on the PC and nothing, nada, niente! I raised the ProcODT to 60 ohms and the CsOdtDrvStren to 30 ohm ... I have no idea what to do, if not to sell these damn ram
> 
> Inviato dal mio HD1903 utilizzando Tapatalk



Try raising CLDO VDDP tp 1.0743 and CLDO VDDG to 1.047 or as close bios will allow you to enter. From the RM screen you posted you have CLDO VDDP at .9 and CLDO VDDG at .94 I feel these values are too low and are causing your issues so no need to mess with anything else.

Keep in mind just changing 1 timing like ProcODT means re-testing for stability within Windows

Try raising the SOC LLC levels to 2nd highest setting. This will prevent voltage droop on IMC when stressing the memory and causing errors during stress on the IMC (note this will not effect your cold boot issue)

EDIT: Forgot to mention I manually set VDDG and VDDP under the AMD CBS page in bios. I set 1000 and 1.5 and get a the overshoot posted above. Sorry for not mentioning sooner because if I had you might not still be having your issue.


----------



## Tsk_Force

pschorr1123 said:


> Try raising CLDO VDDP tp 1.0743 and CLDO VDDG to 1.047 or as close bios will allow you to enter. From the RM screen you posted you have CLDO VDDP at .9 and CLDO VDDG at .94 I feel these values are too low and are causing your issues so no need to mess with anything else.
> 
> Keep in mind just changing 1 timing like ProcODT means re-testing for stability within Windows
> 
> Try raising the SOC LLC levels to 2nd highest setting. This will prevent voltage droop on IMC when stressing the memory and causing errors during stress on the IMC (note this will not effect your cold boot issue)
> 
> EDIT: Forgot to mention I manually set VDDG and VDDP under the AMD CBS page in bios. I set 1000 and 1.5 and get a the overshoot posted above. Sorry for not mentioning sooner because if I had you might not still be having your issue.


I followed your advice, let's see how the PC goes, this morning it turned on quietly but no afternoon, usual bootloop as usual


PS: if u have set 1000 on vddp under amd cbs, how do you get a voltage of 1.07?


----------



## Ownedj00

ManniX-ITA said:


> Try enabling ErP, did solve it at least once.


where do i enable that?



Nighthog said:


> Memory training. It hangs on 15 often when you are "just out" from comfort zone. A little voltage or change in cad_bus & procODT should fix it. More often than not more voltage is usually the fix to make it work.
> procODT & RZQ only need work if they are out of whack. If they are correct already, more voltage or your may need to relax your timings if voltage doesn't fix it.
> 
> Basically you have a timing that is "too tight" for your settings. Some times the other settings might need change to make it work but more often than not you might need to relax that trouble timing instead.


i only have xmp enabled with a 4.2 oc @ 1.28v


----------



## pschorr1123

Tsk_Force said:


> I followed your advice, let's see how the PC goes, this morning it turned on quietly but no afternoon, usual bootloop as usual
> 
> 
> PS: if u have set 1000 on vddp under amd cbs, how do you get a voltage of 1.07?


one of the values is 1.05 on the screen shot I linked under AMD/CBS. X570 Gigabyte boards tend to have a bit of extra voltage added to any voltage manually entered in bios so the extra .02 is from that. (ie. if user enters 1.35 for DDR voltage in bios HWiNFO64 will show 1.37 in Windows)

Have you tried enabling ERP? It is a power saving feature that resolves weird issues on GB boards and has been known to fix boot-loop for a couple people. Can't hurt to try and will keep aRGB leds and other USB accessories from staying lit when power is off


----------



## ManniX-ITA

Ownedj00 said:


> where do i enable that?


Should be the first menu in Settings:

View attachment 200203170136.BMP


----------



## Sphex_

Still rocking BIOS Version F10c here on my X570 Aorus Elite, haven't really had a reason to update. I am curious, though, if PBO is fixed in later versions. F10c has the EDC bug (which works, but I'm concerned about CPU lifespan), but if I change the EDC value to one that is _higher _than stock, the CPU VCore no longer reaches 1.5V; leading to poor single core boost speeds. Setting a positive VCore offset does not rectify the issue.


Is anyone able to chime in?


----------



## mrsteelx

Sphex_ said:


> Still rocking BIOS Version F10c here on my X570 Aorus Elite, haven't really had a reason to update. I am curious, though, if PBO is fixed in later versions. F10c has the EDC bug (which works, but I'm concerned about CPU lifespan), but if I change the EDC value to one that is _higher _than stock, the CPU VCore no longer reaches 1.5V; leading to poor single core boost speeds. Setting a positive VCore offset does not rectify the issue.
> 
> 
> Is anyone able to chime in?


I run manual oc allcore 4.4 at 1.3 under load.


----------



## wubbalubbadubdu

alej0 said:


> New batch of bios available
> 
> 
> X570 AORUS Xtreme - F12f
> X570 AORUS Master - F12g
> X570 AORUS Elite - F12h
> X570 AORUS Ultra - F12g
> X570 AORUS Pro - F12f
> X570 AORUS Pro WIFI - F12g
> X570 Gaming X - F12h
> 
> 
> Has anyone tried it? seems its still AGESA 1.0.0.4B


Should I try this latest bios or the website bios for a new system?





Sphex_ said:


> Still rocking BIOS Version F10c here on my X570 Aorus Elite, haven't really had a reason to update. I am curious, though, if PBO is fixed in later versions. F10c has the EDC bug (which works, but I'm concerned about CPU lifespan), but if I change the EDC value to one that is _higher _than stock, the CPU VCore no longer reaches 1.5V; leading to poor single core boost speeds. Setting a positive VCore offset does not rectify the issue.
> 
> 
> Is anyone able to chime in?


I'm a noob but was curious if F10c is the recommended bios version for the X570 aorus boards? I have alot, alot of reading to do, I'm going to start reading the ryzen overclocking guides. I'm coming from intel where its literally 3-5 voltage options I really need to set for a core/cache/memory overclock and adjust the llc. I believe the last time I overclocked an amd system was probably 2003 or 2004.


----------



## dansi

Giga owners, test this The Stilt findings https://www.overclock.net/forum/11-...tilt-amd-ryzen-power-reporting-deviation.html


----------



## Nicked_Wicked

My Aorus Master with BIOS F11 shows 90% deviation under CB20, idling however it ranges from 126% to up to 357%.

Wonder what scores would come out with the standard specifications.


----------



## dansi

Nicked_Wicked said:


> My Aorus Master with BIOS F11 shows 90% deviation under CB20, idling however it ranges from 126% to up to 357%.
> 
> Wonder what scores would come out with the standard specifications.


I guess if you add voltage offset, you can bring up the utilisation. 
I decreased voltage offset and it drop from 90% to 80%. Any brave want to do a +0.05v offset and check again?


----------



## Illined

Nicked_Wicked said:


> My Aorus Master with BIOS F11 shows 90% deviation under CB20, idling however it ranges from 126% to up to 357%.
> 
> Wonder what scores would come out with the standard specifications.



Same board with BIOS F12f shows a minimum of 93.5% under CB20 load.


----------



## rastaviper

wubbalubbadubdu said:


> Should I try this latest bios or the website bios for a new system?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm a noob but was curious if F10c is the recommended bios version for the X570 aorus boards? I have alot, alot of reading to do, I'm going to start reading the ryzen overclocking guides. I'm coming from intel where its literally 3-5 voltage options I really need to set for a core/cache/memory overclock and adjust the llc. I believe the last time I overclocked an amd system was probably 2003 or 2004.


I am running my Elite at F12a and haven't noticed any differences at the ocing of my 3600x.
Still can run some benchmarks till 4.550mhz and for daily use till 4.330mhz

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


----------



## pschorr1123

Nicked_Wicked said:


> My Aorus Master with BIOS F11 shows 90% deviation under CB20, idling however it ranges from 126% to up to 357%.
> 
> Wonder what scores would come out with the standard specifications.


From what I understood reading Stilt's article the value for deviation is only relevant under a CPU stress test such as CB20. So 90% means GB vrm is lying to AMD AGESA and using 10% more vcore than CPU thinks it's using. 

Curios, set your vcore to "normal" in bios and see if improvement. I myself only saw 95% while running CB20.

The Stilt said 2 largest vendors were abusing this in order to make their MBs look favorable during reviews. I knew Asus was 1 seems GB is #2. Down in comments under article user with GB B450 board had a 75% deviation so it could be worse on X570. Hopefully, AMD can do something different on AM5 so prevent this in future.

EDIT:My 95% deviation during CB20 run is with X570 Master, 3700X AGESA 1.0.0.3abba bios, Win 10 1903, CPU vcore set to "normal"

EDIT2: pinned Stilts original Article here:https://www.hwinfo.com/forum/thread...er-reporting-deviation-metric-in-hwinfo.6456/
in case people see a different version elsewhere


----------



## pschorr1123

Sphex_ said:


> Still rocking BIOS Version F10c here on my X570 Aorus Elite, haven't really had a reason to update. I am curious, though, if PBO is fixed in later versions. F10c has the EDC bug (which works, but I'm concerned about CPU lifespan), but if I change the EDC value to one that is _higher _than stock, the CPU VCore no longer reaches 1.5V; leading to poor single core boost speeds. Setting a positive VCore offset does not rectify the issue.
> 
> 
> Is anyone able to chime in?


I personally haven't used anything newer than AGESA 1.0.0.4 bios but have read the PBO in newer beta bios versions are even more broken. The PBO in 1.0.0.4 with the edc bug will no longer nerf your single scores (so they stay about same as PBO disabled) and multicore will go up a bit in all core clocks but at the expense of more voltage and heat. IMO PBO isn't worth it on Zen2. Now on my 2700x it was awesome. YMMV 

At the end of the day it really comes down to your specific use case and cooling so you will have to do testing to see if its worth using for you. Shame they can't have PBO 100% fixed before Zen 3 drops 

EDIT: the EDC bug in bios you are using needs to have 1 entered (which sets to stock values) otherwise if you enter any other number you will get negative scaling. Can watch a buildzoid video for much better explanation. I think the degrading of silicon issue only comes up if you use a value of 0 which triggers a bug or some exploit to get CPU to consume more vcore than it should. More experienced people can chime in but from what I've seen it is a bad idea to use the 0 value. However, using 1 which sets to stock should be safe however, AMD says PBO voids your warranty. I hope I answered some of your questions rather than adding more confusion.


----------



## Nicked_Wicked

pschorr1123 said:


> Nicked_Wicked said:
> 
> 
> 
> My Aorus Master with BIOS F11 shows 90% deviation under CB20, idling however it ranges from 126% to up to 357%.
> 
> Wonder what scores would come out with the standard specifications.
> 
> 
> 
> From what I understood reading Stilt's article the value for deviation is only relevant under a CPU stress test such as CB20. So 90% means GB vrm is lying to AMD AGESA and using 10% more vcore than CPU thinks it's using.
> 
> Curios, set your vcore to "normal" in bios and see if improvement. I myself only saw 95% while running CB20.
> 
> The Stilt said 2 largest vendors were abusing this in order to make their MBs look favorable during reviews. I knew Asus was 1 seems GB is #2. Down in comments under article user with GB B450 board had a 75% deviation so it could be worse on X570. Hopefully, AMD can do something different on AM5 so prevent this in future.
> 
> EDIT:My 95% deviation during CB20 run is with X570 Master, 3700X AGESA 1.0.0.3abba bios, Win 10 1903, CPU vcore set to "normal"
> 
> EDIT2: pinned Stilts original Article here:https://www.hwinfo.com/forum/thread...er-reporting-deviation-metric-in-hwinfo.6456/
> in case people see a different version elsewhere
Click to expand...

Interesting, I‘ve tried running Normal just now with W10 2004 and a 3800X but I don’t see much deviation from Auto.

PRD in HWiNFO shows maybe a 1% percent difference so ~91% but that’s pretty much error of margin.

Might flash F12G today to see how that one handles the load.


----------



## rastaviper

Hey guys, have you heard about this manipulation of our CPUs by some motherboard producers??
https://www.hwinfo.com/forum/thread...er-reporting-deviation-metric-in-hwinfo.6456/

I am curious what is happening with Gigabyte.


----------



## bigcid10

is this deviation setting only for stock settings(auto clocks)
as I run manual (static) clocks and mine says 762% at Idle and 1500% max
should I default it then retry?


----------



## pschorr1123

Nicked_Wicked said:


> Interesting, I‘ve tried running Normal just now with W10 2004 and a 3800X but I don’t see much deviation from Auto.
> 
> PRD in HWiNFO shows maybe a 1% percent difference so ~91% but that’s pretty much error of margin.
> 
> Might flash F12G today to see how that one handles the load.


I wonder if changing the VRM settings effects anything. I sure different AGESA versions will vary from 1 to another.


----------



## Nicked_Wicked

pschorr1123 said:


> Nicked_Wicked said:
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting, Iâ€˜ve tried running Normal just now with W10 2004 and a 3800X but I donâ€™️t see much deviation from Auto.
> 
> PRD in HWiNFO shows maybe a 1% percent difference so ~91% but thatâ€™️s pretty much error of margin.
> 
> Might flash F12G today to see how that one handles the load.
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder if changing the VRM settings effects anything. I sure different AGESA versions will vary from 1 to another.
Click to expand...

Just tested with F12g and it’s also almost exactly the same percentage with Auto and Normal although it’s still AGESA 1.0.0.4 of course. 

Makes me wonder what the Normal setting actually does, seems rather pointless.


----------



## Gnerma

*Power Reporting Deviation*

My 3700X + X570 Aorus Elite on F12h (stock + XMP) is showing 87% when running [email protected] which is a very heavy AVX workload and 89% running Cinebench R20. So it seems Gigabyte is doing this but not as severely as the stilt post suggests some motherboard makers do (probably Asus). Remember when stock meant stock?


----------



## pschorr1123

Nicked_Wicked said:


> Just tested with F12g and it’s also almost exactly the same percentage with Auto and Normal although it’s still AGESA 1.0.0.4 of course.
> 
> Makes me wonder what the Normal setting actually does, seems rather pointless.


Not too sure but at launch if you were to leave vcore @ auto then you would have all sorts of random weird issues. I thought perhaps that was the reason for my 5% deviation vs your 10%. Seems it is just the AGESA then.


----------



## ryouiki

X570 Master with F12f + 3900X:

CPU VCore set to Normal/Normal is 95% deviation under Cinebench R20. Normal/-0.10000 is closer to 75%.


----------



## pal

ryouiki said:


> X570 Master with F12f + 3900X:
> 
> CPU VCore set to Normal/Normal is 95% deviation under Cinebench R20. Normal/-0.10000 is closer to 75%.


yup, I have offset -0.87 and I have 72%..


----------



## Ownedj00

ManniX-ITA said:


> Should be the first menu in Settings:
> 
> View attachment 352934


ill give it a go thanks


----------



## Tsk_Force

hello everyone, today I have not been home all day, my brother has access to the pc this morning everything ok this afternoon instead he went into the bootloop. reset to factory settings. as soon as I got back I went to the PC and it didn't start either xmp or 2133 or manual settings the coodboot is always a problem ...

Inviato dal mio HD1903 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## PopReference

Tried a few settings to see what settings can effect deviation. Most settings don't seem to change much but I'll note the ones that did.
I'm using a 3700x in the Master board with f11 bios and Win 10 2004, tested with CB20 I get around ~90% PRD.

Already been mentioned: negative voltage offsets will decrease the percentage. Also positive voltage offsets will increase the percentage. Need more testing to see effect of scaling and scores.
LLC @ medium 92% and @ Turbo 95%: V droop may be one of the main cause for deviation when under load.
PWM phase control @ Balanced 87% and @ lite PWR 85%: not sure what effects these do in reality but noticed the change. high/xtreme Perf settings didn't make noticeable changes to Perf.

Most other settings didn't make an big changes but in combination could still have some effect. Vcore current protection when set to low would cause a lock up when loading Windows.
Scores seemed to be all in the same range. I'll probably go back to see if there's a best setting config for highest score.


----------



## Diablo85

making sure i read the article correctly...we want lower % deviation numbers, correct? 

i'm on F12E official on an xtreme w/ 3950x and auto vs. normal vcore settings in bios made little difference in deviation %. Running CB20, my deviation was ~101.2%, but hwinfo's reported % numbers as high as 298.1% with no load? fluctuating between 198% and 245% as i type this.

edit: observing my UPS's reported wattage while running CB20, i never saw the wattage go over 252w. i've got a few extra items plugged into it (2x monitors, tv, xbox, etc...nothing other than my monitors were turned on at the time I ran CB20)


----------



## Alex0401

please tell me normally shows?
motherboard - Aorus Master x570.
processor - 3700X.
first screenshot at Ryzen's power plan.
The second screenshot with a Windows balanced power plan.
the third screenshot when in BIOS the VRM is set to normal.


----------



## Nicked_Wicked

Rather peculiar, using turbo CPU vcore LLC immediately brings it up from 90% to 99%. Using turbo for SOC vcore makes the deviance percentage slightly more stable.

CB R20 scores don’t really seem to be affected. Think I’ll stick to auto, don’t really see much change in behavior.


----------



## pschorr1123

Alex0401 said:


> please tell me normally shows?
> motherboard - Aorus Master x570.
> processor - 3700X.
> first screenshot at Ryzen's power plan.
> The second screenshot with a Windows balanced power plan.
> the third screenshot when in BIOS the VRM is set to normal.


Are you using any vcore offset in bios? Which bios version are you on as that also will vary depending on AGESA version.

Better reading material on electromigration not killing your Ryzen here: https://www.anandtech.com/show/15839/electromigration-amd-ryzen-current-boosting-wont-kill-your-cpu


----------



## rdr09

I really like the Vision D.

https://www.gigabyte.com/Motherboard/B550-VISION-D-rev-10#kf


----------



## Alex0401

pschorr1123 said:


> Are you using any vcore offset in bios? Which bios version are you on as that also will vary depending on AGESA version.
> 
> Better reading material on electromigration not killing your Ryzen here: https://www.anandtech.com/show/15839/electromigration-amd-ryzen-current-boosting-wont-kill-your-cpu


I have all the default processor settings in BIOS.
The first two pictures were taken on BIOS F11.
The third photo was taken on the BIOS F12g.

Do I need to do RMA? or wait for the BIOS update. That's why I had problems with the processor a week ago due to the temperature increase and the computer shutting down.


----------



## Alex0401

pschorr1123 said:


> Are you using any vcore offset in bios? Which bios version are you on as that also will vary depending on AGESA version.
> 
> Better reading material on electromigration not killing your Ryzen here: https://www.anandtech.com/show/15839/electromigration-amd-ryzen-current-boosting-wont-kill-your-cpu


Do I need to do RMA? or wait for the BIOS update. That's why I had problems with the processor a week ago due to the temperature increase and the computer shutting down.


----------



## pschorr1123

Alex0401 said:


> Do I need to do RMA? or wait for the BIOS update. That's why I had problems with the processor a week ago due to the temperature increase and the computer shutting down.


Can you test raising vcore llc 1 or 2 notches above default?

power deviation alone isn't really a reason for RMA. You can read Dr. Ian Cutress's article I linked above to calm your fears brought on by that bogus Sensational (the sky is falling) Toms article called Ryzen Burnout? That was a pretty $hitty thing to lead with to get clicks.

The screen shot shows your CPU is 61 degrees during the CB20 run which is good considering CB20 uses AVX which is very hard on CPU as it uses the AVX 256 registers and thus generates a lot more heat.

If you are having other issues besides the power deviation can you post so some one can chime in and help you out?

Also another user a few posts up tested various settings in bios and noted changes if any on power deviation so give that a look too.

EDIT: My results are with bios F7b which has the 1.0.0.3abba AGESA

EDIT2 : I saw your OP about your pc shut down fan wasn't spinning heat sink was hot. I can assure you the power deviation here isn't the cause of that. CPUs have tons of built in saftey mechanisms to prevent them from damage even if you were to ,like I did once, forget to plug the cpu fan into the MB header and then stress test CPU. I can't answer what caused your original issue but it sounds like you got a better cooler anyway and are not having issues.


----------



## Alex0401

pschorr1123 said:


> Can you test raising vcore llc 1 or 2 notches above default?
> 
> power deviation alone isn't really a reason for RMA. You can read Dr. Ian Cutress's article I linked above to calm your fears brought on by that bogus Sensational (the sky is falling) Toms article called Ryzen Burnout? That was a pretty $hitty thing to lead with to get clicks.
> 
> The screen shot shows your CPU is 61 degrees during the CB20 run which is good considering CB20 uses AVX which is very hard on CPU as it uses the AVX 256 registers and thus generates a lot more heat.
> 
> If you are having other issues besides the power deviation can you post so some one can chime in and help you out?
> 
> Also another user a few posts up tested various settings in bios and noted changes if any on power deviation so give that a look too.
> 
> EDIT: My results are with bios F7b which has the 1.0.0.3abba AGESA
> 
> EDIT2 : I saw your OP about your pc shut down fan wasn't spinning heat sink was hot. I can assure you the power deviation here isn't the cause of that. CPUs have tons of built in saftey mechanisms to prevent them from damage even if you were to ,like I did once, forget to plug the cpu fan into the MB header and then stress test CPU. I can't answer what caused your original issue but it sounds like you got a better cooler anyway and are not having issues.


Thanks!
I am using a Noctua NH-U12A cooler.
I correctly understood that if you set all values to Normal in the BIOS under CPU VRM, is that good?


----------



## ryouiki

GN has done a video about the deviation topic:






Problem is people getting a little too crazy about what is being reported, and the way it is calculated changing values that modify VCore voltages make the reported value not accurate.


----------



## ryouiki

X570 Aorus Master F12g "official":

https://download.gigabyte.com/FileList/BIOS/mb_bios_x570-aorus-master_f12g.zip

*note* this is the exact same file as previous BETA


----------



## pschorr1123

Alex0401 said:


> Thanks!
> I am using a Noctua NH-U12A cooler.
> I correctly understood that if you set all values to Normal in the BIOS under CPU VRM, is that good?


On the main tweaker page where CPU Vcore is listed you can try "normal" instead of default "auto". On early bios versions auto caused some issues.

On the vrm switching frequency settings section "normal" should be fine. I can't recall what the default is 

As for the CPU vcore llc I believe the default is off or very lowest setting possible. You can try to raise in the middle to see if deviation % decreases while under load. One user noted an improvement. You don't want maximum highest llc setting. Only really useful in extreme all core OC 

Nice cooler btw.

EDIT: added pic to clarify setting I was referring to. Note values shown to the right are "suggestions" rather than what was previously set like on most MBs. I recently just found this out so only look at left column.


----------



## pschorr1123

ryouiki said:


> X570 Aorus Master F12g "official":
> 
> https://download.gigabyte.com/FileList/BIOS/mb_bios_x570-aorus-master_f12g.zip
> 
> *note* this is the exact same file as previous BETA


Thanks,

btw ASUS actually has a beta bios with AGESA 1.0.0.6 so maybe we can look forward to that in future.


----------



## MeerMusik

FYI: Gamers Nexus Youtube: "Explained: AMD Ryzen CPU "Burn-Out" & Power Reporting Deviation Benchmarks (HWINFO)"





Just started to watch that Video and have only read the HWINFO post for the first 2 Sentences as I was really tired when it got published. Maybe some of you will find it useful.


----------



## Nicked_Wicked

Description only says Improve memory compatibility, but they definitely did a little more than just that. 

Seems like a great BIOS overall despite coming from the beta section, no instability or funky behavior.


----------



## ryouiki

F12g seems to be fine, nothing noticeable to me at least compared to previous.

New system is finally finished, same Brand/Model (different PCB layout) of memory but the older system can run 3733CL16 GDM Off, the new one cannot run GDM Off or it will immediately crash. Otherwise latency tests etc. are mostly the same.

3900X also has very different behavior... new one will take 3-4 cores up to 4625, the old one only has 2 that will touch 4600.

EKWB chipset cooler is doing a nice job it seems... though looking at it now, I would probably say if you don't have a GPU dumping hot air into the chipset fan, just changing to paste is probably "good enough".


----------



## Tsk_Force

do you recommend me to switch to this bios for my coldboot problems with error 15? now i have the f11 BIOS

Inviato dal mio HD1903 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Alex0401

ryouiki said:


> F12g seems to be fine, nothing noticeable to me at least compared to previous.
> 
> New system is finally finished, same Brand/Model (different PCB layout) of memory but the older system can run 3733CL16 GDM Off, the new one cannot run GDM Off or it will immediately crash. Otherwise latency tests etc. are mostly the same.
> 
> 3900X also has very different behavior... new one will take 3-4 cores up to 4625, the old one only has 2 that will touch 4600.
> 
> EKWB chipset cooler is doing a nice job it seems... though looking at it now, I would probably say if you don't have a GPU dumping hot air into the chipset fan, just changing to paste is probably "good enough".


please tell me, how did you get such excellent temperatures for the chipset?


----------



## meridius

ryouiki said:


> X570 Aorus Master F12g "official":
> 
> https://download.gigabyte.com/FileList/BIOS/mb_bios_x570-aorus-master_f12g.zip
> 
> *note* this is the exact same file as previous BETA


Improve memory compatibility, after all that time thats all they improved.


----------



## ManniX-ITA

Tsk_Force said:


> do you recommend me to switch to this bios for my coldboot problems with error 15? now i have the f11 BIOS
> 
> Inviato dal mio HD1903 utilizzando Tapatalk


Since it's now official I'd give a try.



Alex0401 said:


> please tell me, how did you get such excellent temperatures for the chipset?


He's using an EK waterblock.

Since my 3800x isn't able to boot at IF 1933 MHz, I've spent some time testing the RAM and BCLK overclock.
Quite miserable results; at 100.66 doesn't go any faster and now my profile at 100.00 is a bit slower than before...
Think I'll try with F12g to see if I can get back what I lost.

Anyway I made a sweet discover, don't know if it works for everyone but if you want to try BCLK oc is worth to try.
Benchmark scores have been always very random with huge drops and even if stable I had very often sudden random reboots, especially under AVX load.
Well, I didn't test it extensively, but I could fix it setting CPU VDD18 at 1.760, stable and perfect scores.


----------



## St0RM53

again no change log from gigabyte, and still no rep. RIP gigabyte


----------



## superleeds27

I still don't think I'm going to upgrade from f5b. 

My system works and as much as I'd like to be on the latest, I really can't be bothered gambling with an update!


----------



## Elrick

St0RM53 said:


> again no change log from gigabyte, and still no rep. RIP gigabyte



Yeah, I know.

Well there are Asus and MSI to pick from, in the near future. That's where my money will eventually end at, for the end of this year and the beginning of next.


----------



## Zefram0911

Asus isn't really much better. I literally left Asus after their Crosshair boards weren't receiving updates fast enough.. and picked up a Master.


----------



## Nicked_Wicked

Let’s not forget MSI BIOSes were dumpster fires at the X570 launch, very slow releases and rather buggy. Although I have to say they really made a 180 since they released the Unify, now they are on top of their game.


----------



## matthew87

meridius said:


> Improve memory compatibility, after all that time thats all they improved.


Very few OEMs list what has changed in-between BIOS revisions. 

I remember with my Asus C6H X370 they rarely posted even change logs beyond 'improved xyz'


----------



## superleeds27

Elrick said:


> Yeah, I know.
> 
> Well there are Asus and MSI to pick from, in the near future. That's where my money will eventually end at, for the end of this year and the beginning of next.


The X570 Tomahawk looks like the one to go for.


----------



## Spectre73

Zefram0911 said:


> Asus isn't really much better. I literally left Asus after their Crosshair boards weren't receiving updates fast enough.. and picked up a Master.


Most vendors have good enough hardware. What differentiates them from one another is after purchase support. Gigabyte was top notch with a rep here. Sadly, that no longer is the case. That was the primary reason for me to go with gigabyte this time. 
Companys should be aware that enthusiasts value such things highly and act accordingly. I really have to consider my next options with upcoming purchases.....but atm all vendors suffer from lackluster support, imho.


----------



## bigcid10

I tried to get this Power deviation reporting thing to view correctly 
I flashed the release F12g bios and left it on normal/normal voltages and clocks 
only this is baseclock is locked at 100.00
and this is what I get


----------



## bigcid10

I tried to get this Power deviation reporting thing to view correctly 
I flashed the release F12g bios and left it on normal/normal voltages and clocks 
only this is baseclock is locked at 100.00
and this is what I get under cb20


----------



## ManniX-ITA

bigcid10 said:


> I tried to get this Power deviation reporting thing to view correctly
> I flashed the release F12g bios and left it on normal/normal voltages and clocks
> only this is baseclock is locked at 100.00
> and this is what I get


You have to check at 100% load, eg. while running CB20 MT.


----------



## bl4d3runn3r

I have the X570 Ultra and I noticed on CPU-Z that the system clock is at 99.8MHz
SO i wanted to force 100.2MHz to get the correct core clock, but the next step up is 101MHz, if I select 101Mhz the UEFI doesn't recognize the SATA drives anymore... Is this a bug or normal?
I'm on F11


----------



## Nighthog

bl4d3runn3r said:


> I have the X570 Ultra and I noticed on CPU-Z that the system clock is at 99.8MHz
> SO i wanted to force 100.2MHz to get the correct core clock, but the next step up is 101MHz, if I select 101Mhz the UEFI doesn't recognize the SATA drives anymore... Is this a bug or normal?
> I'm on F11


For fine 00.01 BCLK control you need a external BCLK chip.
X570 SATA drop out with ~100.8 BCLK OC. You need a NVME m.2 drive or USB.

I only recommend BCLK on X470. The only platform where I know SATA 5&6 at least keep working with ~130 BCLK on the Biostar motherboard. Then you need a proper GPU that does work with higher BCLK as well, not all will post. My RX480 worked with 130BLCK before it would not function to display. But you had limited use for BCLK on Ryzen 1000-series. Only added heat.

3000 series could have use but as mentioned X570 you can't use SATA.


----------



## ManniX-ITA

bl4d3runn3r said:


> I have the X570 Ultra and I noticed on CPU-Z that the system clock is at 99.8MHz
> SO i wanted to force 100.2MHz to get the correct core clock, but the next step up is 101MHz, if I select 101Mhz the UEFI doesn't recognize the SATA drives anymore... Is this a bug or normal?
> I'm on F11


You have spread spectrum enabled. Or hardware virtualization, SVM mode option, which does enable it even if disabled.

Don't know the Ultra but on the Master you have 0.01 steps for BCLK.
Better you don't touch it but if you really want to change it from default, try CPU VDD18 at 1.760 to stabilize it.
It works at least till 100.66 MHz on my Master.

Frack Gigabyte... I had to rollback to F12a from F12g.
Resume from Standby is broken for me; not randomly, doesn't work at all.
Now again to F12a and works flawlessly.


----------



## MikeS3000

Resume from standby only works with hybrid sleep disabled on Aorus Pro Wifi f12g....sort of. Every so often I resume from sleep and about 15 seconds later I get a hard crash and reset. It hasn't happened in about a week though. I wish I had a f12a BIOS to play around with, but can't find it.


----------



## Nighthog

F12f has no issues with sleep mode that I've noted for the Xtreme. 

Maybe it broke for F12g only from f12f versions for the others boards?


----------



## MikeS3000

I tried F12e, f and g. All 3 of them broke hybrid sleep resume.


----------



## Morph3R

*Master rev. 1.1*

Hi everyone, new revision or Master board is alive:

https://www.gigabyte.com/Motherboard/X570-AORUS-MASTER-rev-11

... with Thunderbolt connector and layout change (missing pair of capacitors between cpu socket and memory slots etc...)

both revisions share exactly the same BIOS files btw...


----------



## ManniX-ITA

MikeS3000 said:


> I tried F12e, f and g. All 3 of them broke hybrid sleep resume.


Didn't really test e and f, had issues long before.
With g for me normal non-hybrid standby is broke.


----------



## RedRumy3

I seem to be having a strange issue out of no where with my x570 ultra. It will get stuck on VGA light and not boot or display anything but if I restart pc it will boot fine. Not sure if it's my GTX1080 causing this issue or if its something else. But once I restart and it boots everything is fine. Anyone have this issue or any ideas what's causing this?


----------



## bigcid10

ManniX-ITA said:


> You have to check at 100% load, eg. while running CB20 MT.


that was at 100% load CB20


----------



## hallako

RedRumy3 said:


> I seem to be having a strange issue out of no where with my x570 ultra. It will get stuck on VGA light and not boot or display anything but if I restart pc it will boot fine. Not sure if it's my GTX1080 causing this issue or if its something else. But once I restart and it boots everything is fine. Anyone have this issue or any ideas what's causing this?


I had to set PCI mode manually to gen3 to avoid this during boot.


----------



## ManniX-ITA

bigcid10 said:


> that was at 100% load CB20


In the screenshot there's no load, the processor is in idle


----------



## bigcid10

ManniX-ITA said:


> In the screenshot there's no load, the processor is in idle


oh yea,wrong screen shot will upload the other


----------



## rastaviper

ManniX-ITA said:


> Since it's now official I'd give a try.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He's using an EK waterblock.
> 
> 
> 
> Since my 3800x isn't able to boot at IF 1933 MHz, I've spent some time testing the RAM and BCLK overclock.
> 
> Quite miserable results; at 100.66 doesn't go any faster and now my profile at 100.00 is a bit slower than before...
> 
> Think I'll try with F12g to see if I can get back what I lost.
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway I made a sweet discover, don't know if it works for everyone but if you want to try BCLK oc is worth to try.
> 
> Benchmark scores have been always very random with huge drops and even if stable I had very often sudden random reboots, especially under AVX load.
> 
> Well, I didn't test it extensively, but I could fix it setting CPU VDD18 at 1.760, stable and perfect scores.


Can u please tell me how to make small adjustments to the BCLK?
I am not sure where to find this at my Elite.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ziyan

Morph3R said:


> Hi everyone, new revision or Master board is alive:
> 
> https://www.gigabyte.com/Motherboard/X570-AORUS-MASTER-rev-11
> 
> ... with Thunderbolt connector and layout change (missing pair of capacitors between cpu socket and memory slots etc...)
> 
> both revisions share exactly the same BIOS files btw...



Interesting - based on the pictures, the main layout change is a few removed components on rev 1.1 between the cpu socket and memory slots. I wonder if it affects OC positively or negatively? For rev 1.1, they state memory OC up to 5200 MHz, as opposed to 4400 MHz on rev 1.0.
Maybe they optimized the memory trace layout?


----------



## ManniX-ITA

bigcid10 said:


> oh yea,wrong screen shot will upload the other


Is this one? I still don't see load 



rastaviper said:


> Can u please tell me how to make small adjustments to the BCLK?
> I am not sure where to find this at my Elite.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


It's in the Tweaker menu on the Master, once you deselect Auto you can fine tune the BCLK:

View attachment 200318120411.BMP


----------



## rastaviper

ManniX-ITA said:


> Is this one? I still don't see load
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's in the Tweaker menu on the Master, once you deselect Auto you can fine tune the BCLK:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 353554


I think I have seen this already and it gives only options for 101, 102 etc
How to make smaller adjustments like 0.4?

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Disassociative

Random curiosity question - with fast boot enabled there’s an option to enable or disable Nvme support. However my nvme boot drive still functions either way. Could someone clarify what this option actually does because I’m just kinda curious.


----------



## nowarranty

Need some help on the pci-e and m.2 slots.

If I am trying to use a graphics card, pci-e 1x sound card and pci-e 4x network card there will be no way to run the graphics card at 16x correct?

Does this mean it will not matter much if I use a nvme on the first m.2 or the chipset m.2? Are both bottom m.2 slots the ones that belong to chipset? I should not see much a difference in graphics from x8 or x16, as it's more than just bandwidth that I need to account for? If that is the case I will leave the layout alone. Last question, would the m.2 slot tied to cpu have any throughput difference than the chipset?


----------



## pschorr1123

nowarranty said:


> Need some help on the pci-e and m.2 slots.
> 
> If I am trying to use a graphics card, pci-e 1x sound card and pci-e 4x network card there will be no way to run the graphics card at 16x correct?
> 
> Does this mean it will not matter much if I use a nvme on the first m.2 or the chipset m.2? Are both bottom m.2 slots the ones that belong to chipset? I should not see much a difference in graphics from x8 or x16, as it's more than just bandwidth that I need to account for? If that is the case I will leave the layout alone. Last question, would the m.2 slot tied to cpu have any throughput difference than the chipset?


This block diagram should help you out a bit. But yes even with a 2080ti you won't see much difference between x8 and X16 difference is within error of margin. I believe it would be more of an issue if you were vram limited and had to use the pcie bus to fetch from RAM

Gamers Nexus did some testing on this subject.

EDIT so just glancing at the chart you could stick the network card in bottom pcie slot to run off the chipset and use the X1 slot for the sound card which also runs off the chipset so you would still have x16 for top GPU slot


----------



## nowarranty

pschorr1123 said:


> This block diagram should help you out a bit. But yes even with a 2080ti you won't see much difference between x8 and X16 difference is within error of margin. I believe it would be more of an issue if you were vram limited and had to use the pcie bus to fetch from RAM
> 
> Gamers Nexus did some testing on this subject.
> 
> EDIT so just glancing at the chart you could stick the network card in bottom pcie slot to run off the chipset and use the X1 slot for the sound card which also runs off the chipset so you would still have x16 for top GPU slot


Thank you for this diagram! :thumb:

I am enjoying the board after a few hiccups. Then I thought I was losing it when I could not find the bluetooth or wifi options in the bios, I thought it was very strange I could disable onboard lan but not wifi and bluetooth. For me this does not make sense, I searched the other day to see it was indeed missing from bios, it's still not registering in my head.


----------



## jfrob75

nowarranty said:


> Thank you for this diagram! :thumb:
> 
> I am enjoying the board after a few hiccups. Then I thought I was losing it when I could not find the bluetooth or wifi options in the bios, I thought it was very strange I could disable onboard lan but not wifi and bluetooth. For me this does not make sense, I searched the other day to see it was indeed missing from bios, it's still not registering in my head.


The lack of WFI and BT control thru the BIOS does not make any since. This seems to be a GB thing. You can control them within windows of course.


----------



## ryouiki

Ziyan said:


> Interesting - based on the pictures, the main layout change is a few removed components on rev 1.1 between the cpu socket and memory slots. I wonder if it affects OC positively or negatively? For rev 1.1, they state memory OC up to 5200 MHz, as opposed to 4400 MHz on rev 1.0.
> Maybe they optimized the memory trace layout?


There are a few other minor layout changes to my 1.1 board I noticed as well, though I can't exactly remember what it was off the top of my head.

I don't have memory capable of those type of frequencies, but I will say there seems to be some slight behavior difference between my 1.0 and 1.1 board... this difference might be down to the different 3900X in each system though.... the 1.0 board + GSkill FlareX will run with GDM off no problem, but 1.1 refuses to do so. I'm not going to spend the time to test swapping CPUs however as it would require tearing down the custom loop.

The 1.1 board also shipped with F11 BIOS, which doesn't expose the Thunderbolt support, though they are both flashed to F12g and have the same options now. I wouldn't doubt you could probably just solder pins onto a 1.0 board...


----------



## ManniX-ITA

rastaviper said:


> I think I have seen this already and it gives only options for 101, 102 etc
> How to make smaller adjustments like 0.4?
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


Then it's probably a board limitation.
But really, even on the Master and Extreme it's unlikely you can get any sensible advantage before ending up unstable.



nowarranty said:


> Need some help on the pci-e and m.2 slots.
> 
> If I am trying to use a graphics card, pci-e 1x sound card and pci-e 4x network card there will be no way to run the graphics card at 16x correct?
> 
> Does this mean it will not matter much if I use a nvme on the first m.2 or the chipset m.2? Are both bottom m.2 slots the ones that belong to chipset? I should not see much a difference in graphics from x8 or x16, as it's more than just bandwidth that I need to account for? If that is the case I will leave the layout alone. Last question, would the m.2 slot tied to cpu have any throughput difference than the chipset?


The M2A slot has a dedicated bandwidth, directly connected to the CPU.
M2B shares the bandwidth with the Chipset and everything else connected to it, like USB ports.
Using M2C has same limitation as M2B plus will disable the last 2 SATA ports.

AMD's response about the power deviation:
https://www.tomshardware.com/news/ryzen-burnout-amd-board-power-cheats-may-shorten-cpu-lifespan

Seems there was a bit too much of hyping behind.
It's pretty much clear to anyone that with stock and PBO there are a massive amount of protections.
Wish would be so easy to do some damage


----------



## Joseph Mills

F12h is live for the Aorus Elite on the Gigabyte page - https://www.gigabyte.com/Motherboard/X570-AORUS-ELITE-rev-10/support#support-dl-bios


----------



## Dazog

jfrob75 said:


> The lack of WFI and BT control thru the BIOS does not make any since. This seems to be a GB thing. You can control them within windows of course.


I brought this up last year and was brushed off by the dude working for them...

Everyone keeps saying, just disable it in windows.

First and last board I buy from Gigabyte if they keep doing these dumb things.

I do NOT have a use for Wi-Fi and Bluetooth.


----------



## endy0430

Anybody elese having issues with the onboard audio? My speakers are making a crackling sound and cant figure out whats wrong. I have updated the drivers and tried a few tutorials from YouTube and no luck. Any help will be appreciated.


----------



## RaXelliX

endy0430 said:


> Anybody elese having issues with the onboard audio? My speakers are making a crackling sound and cant figure out whats wrong. I have updated the drivers and tried a few tutorials from YouTube and no luck. Any help will be appreciated.


Could be interference caused by another component. Like a new GPU maybe?

Could also be GPU or network driver causing high DPC latency. Use this to check: https://resplendence.com/latencymon


----------



## hotripper

Anyone have issues with win10 2004?


----------



## superleeds27

Joseph Mills said:


> F12h is live for the Aorus Elite on the Gigabyte page - https://www.gigabyte.com/Motherboard/X570-AORUS-ELITE-rev-10/support#support-dl-bios


Already posted.

Has anyone tried it?


----------



## ManniX-ITA

endy0430 said:


> Anybody elese having issues with the onboard audio? My speakers are making a crackling sound and cant figure out whats wrong. I have updated the drivers and tried a few tutorials from YouTube and no luck. Any help will be appreciated.


Can you describe the behavior?
Always crackling? Only while on high load (gaming) or on light load (listening to music)?


----------



## superleeds27

SO i've gone for it and flashed F12h on the Arous Elite.

Flashed fine, booted fine. Windows/Bios showing memory at 2133mhz, even though XMP Profile 1 is enabled.

RAM Being used: Team Group Vulcan T-Force 16GB (2x8GB) DDR4 PC4-24000C16 3000MHz Dual Channel Kit - (TLGD416G2400HC14DC01)


Edit: Too early for me! - Bios had disabled XMP after the flash. Needed to re-enable it.


----------



## Illined

This morning once again, after a long time, had a hard freeze on start-up. It occurs when all programs are starting up. The desktop is frozen, the mousecursor disappears and the Corsair fan profiles shut down. The only solution is a complete power off.


Anyone any idea as to what the cause could be? Never occurs during normal or heavy workloads, only on start-up (and occasionally when starting HWinfo).


----------



## MyUsername

I've had a problem I've not been able to solve since day one in July. The PC will not post until I turn the display on or if I pull the HDMI cable from the graphics card the PC will not post, it keeps cycling through the debug numbers as if the bios has been reset, but as soon as it see's a display signal it starts fine and the all bios settings are intact. Just wondering if anyone else has this problem? I left it for about 15 minutes as I had to pop out and it was still cycling through the numbers when I returned.


----------



## ManniX-ITA

Illined said:


> This morning once again, after a long time, had a hard freeze on start-up. It occurs when all programs are starting up. The desktop is frozen, the mousecursor disappears and the Corsair fan profiles shut down. The only solution is a complete power off.
> 
> 
> Anyone any idea as to what the cause could be? Never occurs during normal or heavy workloads, only on start-up (and occasionally when starting HWinfo).


Maybe a RAM issue?
What's your settings for ProcODT/CAD Bus?



MyUsername said:


> I've had a problem I've not been able to solve since day one in July. The PC will not post until I turn the display on or if I pull the HDMI cable from the graphics card the PC will not post, it keeps cycling through the debug numbers as if the bios has been reset, but as soon as it see's a display signal it starts fine and the all bios settings are intact. Just wondering if anyone else has this problem? I left it for about 15 minutes as I had to pop out and it was still cycling through the numbers when I returned.


Did you try with PCI-e limited to 3.0?


----------



## Nighthog

endy0430 said:


> Anybody elese having issues with the onboard audio? My speakers are making a crackling sound and cant figure out whats wrong. I have updated the drivers and tried a few tutorials from YouTube and no luck. Any help will be appreciated.


Audio crackling is usually a issue with voltages in relation to FCLK.

Adjust your vSOC, VDDP & VDDG voltages until you find a combination that doesn't give you the Audio issues. 

AUTO settings are usually being set too high. Usually helps if you lower some of them. VDDP & VDDG 900-1000mv range should be enough for most cases.
But if you are running 1900-1933FCLK even on occasion lower these might need to be just right for no issues. Or you might need to lower you FCLK to be stable.


----------



## MyUsername

ManniX-ITA said:


> Did you try with PCI-e limited to 3.0?


Yeah, that was my go to, I've tried gen 1, 2, 3, 4 and auto. I should add, I thought it may have been a firmware issue on the graphics card(no update) or the riser cable is a bit dodgy, so I swapped the graphics card with an MSI 1070 which was futile, next I disconnected the riser cable from the graphics card, nope, removed the riser cable from the MB, nope. Now I'm asking myself does this MB need a graphics to even boot, it shouldn't, right?

On my 6700k GB Gaming 7 the igp is broke for some reason unknown and I get 4 beeps, but it still boots with no graphics card and no display as the cpu fan ramps up while booting Windows.

This is the only thing that pisses me off with this board, I can overlook the thermal pads as I've always put my own TIM on since forever.


----------



## Illined

ManniX-ITA said:


> Maybe a RAM issue?
> What's your settings for ProcODT/CAD Bus?



ProcODT 43.6 and CAD is at 40/20/20/24 respectively (as the values given by dram calc on safe). Passed 3 hours of TM5.


----------



## m00nsun

superleeds27 said:


> Already posted.
> 
> Has anyone tried it?



Didn't try to hard but couldn't get F12h to accept anything but XMP settings with a highest of 3600/1800, went back to F12f and my dialed in super stable 3800/1900. Guess I'll wait for Agesa 1.0.0.5 or 6 before trying again, if we get them...


----------



## ManniX-ITA

Illined said:


> ProcODT 43.6 and CAD is at 40/20/20/24 respectively (as the values given by dram calc on safe). Passed 3 hours of TM5.


Try 40/20/24/24, I had subtle instability issues with 24/20/20/24. Reverted to 24/20/24/24 and it's gone.


----------



## superleeds27

m00nsun said:


> superleeds27 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Already posted.
> 
> Has anyone tried it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Didn't try to hard but couldn't get F12h to accept anything but XMP settings with a highest of 3600/1800, went back to F12f and my dialed in super stable 3800/1900. Guess I'll wait for Agesa 1.0.0.5 or 6 before trying again, if we get them...
Click to expand...

Flashed and using XMP. I don't OC or anything like that so that's fine with me.


----------



## Illined

ManniX-ITA said:


> Try 40/20/24/24, I had subtle instability issues with 24/20/20/24. Reverted to 24/20/24/24 and it's gone.



Changed it rather to 24/20/24/24 as you have it. It seems like the safer route. Will report back if it works (could be a while, the freezes are very random in time).


----------



## superleeds27

So what's the deal with Bios versions?

If a BIOS is listed on the GB website, is that classed as a 'stable' release.

I've seen quite a few people on Reddit saying if it's listed with a letter it's BETA and not to use it for daily or wait for the stable to be released?

F5b had the b letter and that was the first/last 'Stable' release of 1.0.0.3 ABBA, it was never released without a letter?


----------



## ManniX-ITA

Illined said:


> Changed it rather to 24/20/24/24 as you have it. It seems like the safer route. Will report back if it works (could be a while, the freezes are very random in time).


Let us know, it could be something else but it's better to test only one thing at a time.



superleeds27 said:


> So what's the deal with Bios versions?
> 
> If a BIOS is listed on the GB website, is that classed as a 'stable' release.
> 
> I've seen quite a few people on Reddit saying if it's listed with a letter it's BETA and not to use it for daily or wait for the stable to be released?
> 
> F5b had the b letter and that was the first/last 'Stable' release of 1.0.0.3 ABBA, it was never released without a letter?


Yes seems as a general rule of thumb those ending with a letter are beta bios.
But sometimes they are released as official without renaming, so stable.

Honestly, I had problems like many others and despite that, the latest beta is now "stable".
Gigabyte has become extremely lazy and not doing proper QA so I'd wait for the next batch for a new daily driver.
If you don't have any issues, don't upgrade. There's hardly any improvement.


----------



## superleeds27

ManniX-ITA said:


> superleeds27 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So what's the deal with Bios versions?
> 
> If a BIOS is listed on the GB website, is that classed as a 'stable' release.
> 
> I've seen quite a few people on Reddit saying if it's listed with a letter it's BETA and not to use it for daily or wait for the stable to be released?
> 
> F5b had the b letter and that was the first/last 'Stable' release of 1.0.0.3 ABBA, it was never released without a letter?
> 
> 
> 
> Yes seems as a general rule of thumb those ending with a letter are beta bios.
> But sometimes they are released as official without renaming, so stable.
> 
> Honestly, I had problems like many others and despite that, the latest beta is now "stable".
> Gigabyte has become extremely lazy and not doing proper QA so I'd wait for the next batch for a new daily driver.
> If you don't have any issues, don't upgrade. There's hardly any improvement.
Click to expand...

Yeah, it's just a really weird setup, the fact that the page has no mention of BETA bios versions etc, so anything that's pushed there you'd expect to be final? And in the case if f5b, that was final, but not renamed.

I upgraded this morning from f5b to f12h on the Elite, I'm stock and XMP so I'm guessing the majority of the 'Issues' that were there or are present probably won't affect me as I'm not an OC'er!


----------



## Mullcom

MyUsername said:


> Yeah, that was my go to, I've tried gen 1, 2, 3, 4 and auto. I should add, I thought it may have been a firmware issue on the graphics card(no update) or the riser cable is a bit dodgy, so I swapped the graphics card with an MSI 1070 which was futile, next I disconnected the riser cable from the graphics card, nope, removed the riser cable from the MB, nope. Now I'm asking myself does this MB need a graphics to even boot, it shouldn't, right?
> 
> 
> 
> On my 6700k GB Gaming 7 the igp is broke for some reason unknown and I get 4 beeps, but it still boots with no graphics card and no display as the cpu fan ramps up while booting Windows.
> 
> 
> 
> This is the only thing that pisses me off with this board, I can overlook the thermal pads as I've always put my own TIM on since forever.


Yes. MB need grafic card to boot. 

When I assemble my computer I didn't put in grafic card at the beginning. I only want the test if all was okej. I found out later that I needed grafic card.

Skickat från min SM-G973F via Tapatalk


----------



## Mullcom

If someone have link this before I am sorry...

But they did manage to put out a news about new bios. 

https://www.gigabyte.com/ch/Press/News/1729

Skickat från min SM-G973F via Tapatalk


----------



## Nicked_Wicked

Hopefully GB is busy with AGESA 1.0.0.6, MSI and ASUS already released their (beta) BIOS.


----------



## Mullcom

Mullcom said:


> If someone have link this before I am sorry...
> 
> But they did manage to put out a news about new bios.
> 
> https://www.gigabyte.com/ch/Press/News/1729
> 
> Skickat från min SM-G973F via Tapatalk


Haha. I was wrong. After checking text and date closer I realized. This is för F10 bios. 

Skickat från min SM-G973F via Tapatalk


----------



## ManniX-ITA

superleeds27 said:


> Yeah, it's just a really weird setup, the fact that the page has no mention of BETA bios versions etc, so anything that's pushed there you'd expect to be final? And in the case if f5b, that was final, but not renamed.
> 
> I upgraded this morning from f5b to f12h on the Elite, I'm stock and XMP so I'm guessing the majority of the 'Issues' that were there or are present probably won't affect me as I'm not an OC'er!


Well some users reported worse memory compatibility than with older versions, despite the memory enhancement was the only thing mentioned as change.
I had USB boot issues with version f and with this latest g resume from standby is broken.
So it's like a roulette, good luck...



Mullcom said:


> Yes. MB need grafic card to boot.
> 
> When I assemble my computer I didn't put in grafic card at the beginning. I only want the test if all was okej. I found out later that I needed grafic card.
> 
> Skickat från min SM-G973F via Tapatalk


Some bios can boot headless, others don't. Gigabyte is known to miss this feature.
I remember there's a guy somewhere maintaining a list of boards that can boot headless.



Mullcom said:


> If someone have link this before I am sorry...
> 
> But they did manage to put out a news about new bios.
> 
> https://www.gigabyte.com/ch/Press/News/1729
> 
> Skickat från min SM-G973F via Tapatalk


Yeah that was just before everything went haywire...



Nicked_Wicked said:


> Hopefully GB is busy with AGESA 1.0.0.6, MSI and ASUS already released their (beta) BIOS.


I really hope they find like 5 minutes to spare between a Mojito and the next


----------



## superleeds27

ManniX-ITA said:


> superleeds27 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, it's just a really weird setup, the fact that the page has no mention of BETA bios versions etc, so anything that's pushed there you'd expect to be final? And in the case if f5b, that was final, but not renamed.
> 
> I upgraded this morning from f5b to f12h on the Elite, I'm stock and XMP so I'm guessing the majority of the 'Issues' that were there or are present probably won't affect me as I'm not an OC'er!
> 
> 
> 
> Well some users reported worse memory compatibility than with older versions, despite the memory enhancement was the only thing mentioned as change.
> I had USB boot issues with version f and with this latest g resume from standby is broken.
> So it's like a roulette, good luck...
Click to expand...

Well I don't use Sleep/standby so I'll never know if that's an issue for me or not.

I guess I'll just go with it and see how I get on, if anything weird occurs I can look at dropping down to F11


----------



## Mullcom

I may have time now to test the new bios. 

Is it possible to flash it on secondary "safe bios"? 

I report back if I find anything out of the ordinary. 

Skickat från min SM-G973F via Tapatalk


----------



## Illined

ManniX-ITA said:


> Let us know, it could be something else but it's better to test only one thing at a time.



Eitherway I am going to disassemble the whole rig next week. I've ordered an Arctic Liquid Freezer II 360 which is due to arrive somewhere next week. I am going to be taking out the motherboard while I'm at it to replace the thermal pad of the chipset with some Noctua NT-H1/2. Still unsure if I'll use the fans that come with the cooler, use the current Corsair LL120 to keep the look of the case or go bonkers and make a push/pull config.


----------



## Mullcom

On the latest bios. Same clock for memory's

I still can't reach 1800mhz

So overall nothing have chang.

Skickat från min SM-G973F via Tapatalk


----------



## Mullcom

Mullcom said:


> On the latest bios. Same clock for memory's
> 
> I still can't reach 1800mhz
> 
> So overall nothing have chang.
> 
> Skickat från min SM-G973F via Tapatalk


Take this back. I when I played around a bit more I noticed that all timings was auto and when I change back all OC settings that I had before the computer resetting bios. So now I loose my nice timings I did have. 


Not good #gigabyte .... Pore testings is done on the new bios.

Skickat från min SM-G973F via Tapatalk


----------



## ryouiki

Mullcom said:


> Take this back. I when I played around a bit more I noticed that all timings was auto and when I change back all OC settings that I had before the computer resetting bios. So now I loose my nice timings I did have.
> 
> 
> Not good #gigabyte .... Pore testings is done on the new bios.


Every BIOS update I've done on these boards resets all settings and makes previous profiles incompatible. This isn't Gigabyte specific behavior either, my previous ASUS board did this on a number of BIOS upgrades as well (though not all of them).


----------



## ManniX-ITA

Mullcom said:


> Take this back. I when I played around a bit more I noticed that all timings was auto and when I change back all OC settings that I had before the computer resetting bios. So now I loose my nice timings I did have.
> 
> 
> Not good #gigabyte .... Pore testings is done on the new bios.
> 
> Skickat från min SM-G973F via Tapatalk


Yes it's normal, works like that.
The profile is a binary file.
Blame AMI for this.
You have to take a full set of screenshots with F12 and then redo everything.
I usually watch them on the notebook or the tablet via Google Drive.


----------



## rastaviper

Mullcom said:


> If someone have link this before I am sorry...
> 
> But they did manage to put out a news about new bios.
> 
> https://www.gigabyte.com/ch/Press/News/1729
> 
> Skickat från min SM-G973F via Tapatalk


You do know that the first thing we notice on a news article is the date,right?

Yours is from November 2019

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Elrick

hotripper said:


> Anyone have issues with win10 2004?



Yep.

Had to change my Gen 4.0 Auto setting down to gen 3.0 Pcie across ALL settings for it to be stable, otherwise the restart and shut down function gets frozen.

Probably due to Redmond not accounting for the latest Gen 4.0 implementation across their latest update, they have done that before hence my constant downgrading of Pcie speeds on my Master Model Motherboard to use their current awful OS.


----------



## hotripper

Elrick said:


> Yep.
> 
> Had to change my Gen 4.0 Auto setting down to gen 3.0 Pcie across ALL settings for it to be stable, otherwise the restart and shut down function gets frozen.
> 
> Probably due to Redmond not accounting for the latest Gen 4.0 implementation across their latest update, they have done that before hence my constant downgrading of Pcie speeds on my Master Model Motherboard to use their current awful OS.


Hmmm I think Ill just put it off as long as I can even though I dont have anything gen4 and might not have anything to worry about. The worst thing about the industry in general is we have all become beta testers except that we are paying to do so, although I dont pay for much and many would claim I shouldn't complain then. It is the reason why I refuse to buy any software or get free updates near a launch. Benefits of waiting are usually being able to buy at a huge discount, bugs have been patched, and in some cases products become free of purchase. So yeah I wont be going to 2004 till I am strong armed to do so. Sorry for the rant


----------



## Elrick

hotripper said:


> So yeah I wont be going to 2004 till I am strong armed to do so. Sorry for the rant



'Ranting' is the normal OCN behaviour, so don't feel embarrassed amongst us here :thumb: .

Just carry on as you see fit and enjoy what the PC and Software world is currently offering you.


----------



## ManniX-ITA

Well, it's not really the industry to blame.. it's "us".
We change rapidly, much more than before and always quicker.
Our "needs" are based on "trends" today and that's the result.

All production is moving toward Agile development, where you don't get a final product but an MVP (Minimum Viable Product).
It's a nice way to call an Alpha version; the most basic thing that we can sell without being called scammers.
An endless Early Access stage. That's why everything is moving toward subscriptions.
Asking 100 for it is perceived as theft, obviously, but a subscription for 10 is considered fair if you keep working on it.

There's no way out of this for the industry.
We can't run a project to build something perfect and full featured anymore.
It takes too long and when it's ready is already old, too late. Mountains of money wasted.
What would need 18-24 months for time to market now must be ready in 6-12 months, tops.
If it works, more development. If it doesn't, kill it.


----------



## dansi

Elrick said:


> Yep.
> 
> Had to change my Gen 4.0 Auto setting down to gen 3.0 Pcie across ALL settings for it to be stable, otherwise the restart and shut down function gets frozen.
> 
> Probably due to Redmond not accounting for the latest Gen 4.0 implementation across their latest update, they have done that before hence my constant downgrading of Pcie speeds on my Master Model Motherboard to use their current awful OS.



tried this as you mentioned. switch from auto to gen3.0, holy ****s, it affects not just the gpu lanes, but across the nvme lanes. now my gen4.0 ssd is limited to gen3.0

damn gigabyte, where is your granularity? :h34r-smi


----------



## pal

dansi said:


> tried this as you mentioned. switch from auto to gen3.0, holy ****s, it affects not just the gpu lanes, but across the nvme lanes. now my gen4.0 ssd is limited to gen3.0
> 
> damn gigabyte, where is your granularity? :h34r-smi


ofc, what did you think?! are there still problems with pci-e 4.0 enabled?


----------



## ManniX-ITA

dansi said:


> tried this as you mentioned. switch from auto to gen3.0, holy ****s, it affects not just the gpu lanes, but across the nvme lanes. now my gen4.0 ssd is limited to gen3.0
> 
> damn gigabyte, where is your granularity? :h34r-smi


It does affect everything, including the chipset.
Means combined bandwidth of M2B/M2C, USB ports and SATA will go through x4 lanes at 3.0 instead 4.0, half of it.


----------



## Mullcom

ryouiki said:


> Every BIOS update I've done on these boards resets all settings and makes previous profiles incompatible. This isn't Gigabyte specific behavior either, my previous ASUS board did this on a number of BIOS upgrades as well (though not all of them).


Yes I know. But what I meant was that my timing i hadde before not working anymore.
I have sett up the same settings after I noticed this was changed. 


ManniX-ITA said:


> Yes it's normal, works like that.
> The profile is a binary file.
> Blame AMI for this.
> You have to take a full set of screenshots with F12 and then redo everything.
> I usually watch them on the notebook or the tablet via Google Drive.


You only need to save the profile in bios. All are still saved when you flash. I don't know exactly why I didn't get the settings back. But I think I forget to save my final settings after I did get the best result. ;(

I get some errors in the same settings on f12
That I have on e12 so I flash back to e12.



rastaviper said:


> You do know that the first thing we notice on a news article is the date,right?
> 
> Yours is from November 2019
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


Yes. I am sorry for that. I have some trubbel with readings my brain jumping a bit ;/



Skickat från min SM-G973F via Tapatalk


----------



## superleeds27

Does anyone have any good or preferred fan curves at all?

I've got the following

2 x 140mm Fans at the front
1 x 140mm Exhaust fan at the back.

CPU Cooler - Alpenföhn® BEN NEVIS

Case - Fractal Define R5
Fans - The 140mm fans are Arctic P14 PWM PST

Looking for a balance between quiet and cool.



V1TRU said:


> I tweaked fans curve a bit, the default lowprofile is still too nervous.
> 
> I got the best ultrasilent fans from Noctua but the ramping up is still loud, even for little operations like new tabs in browser etc.
> 
> My MSI b350 was extremely silent even with ryzen 3xxx


What did you end up settling on?


----------



## ManniX-ITA

superleeds27 said:


> Does anyone have any good or preferred fan curves at all?
> 
> I've got the following
> 
> 2 x 140mm Fans at the front
> 1 x 140mm Exhaust fan at the back.
> 
> CPU Cooler - Alpenföhn® BEN NEVIS
> 
> Case - Fractal Define R5
> Fans - The 140mm fans are Arctic P14 PWM PST
> 
> Looking for a balance between quiet and cool.
> 
> 
> 
> What did you end up settling on?


You should use the normal profile and a temperature input different than CPU.
Something like System2 or VRm which will go up slowly upon load.
On my Master you can't use those temps as inputs on all ports.


----------



## superleeds27

ManniX-ITA said:


> superleeds27 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Does anyone have any good or preferred fan curves at all?
> 
> I've got the following
> 
> 2 x 140mm Fans at the front
> 1 x 140mm Exhaust fan at the back.
> 
> CPU Cooler - AlpenfÃ¶hnÂ®️ BEN NEVIS
> 
> Case - Fractal Define R5
> Fans - The 140mm fans are Arctic P14 PWM PST
> 
> Looking for a balance between quiet and cool.
> 
> 
> 
> What did you end up settling on?
> 
> 
> 
> You should use the normal profile and a temperature input different than CPU.
> Something like System2 or VRm which will go up slowly upon load.
> On my Master you can't use those temps as inputs on all ports.
Click to expand...

Attached what I currently have/use.

CPU and Exhaust both run on the CPU fan curve
Two front fans run on the other

With this setup, idle 

CPU is 33c-35c
GPU 39c


----------



## Alex0401

ManniX-ITA said:


> You should use the normal profile and a temperature input different than CPU.
> Something like System2 or VRm which will go up slowly upon load.
> On my Master you can't use those temps as inputs on all ports.


I set the speed of all case fans to maximum. only CPU cooler is regulated.


----------



## matthew87

V1TRU said:


> I tweaked fans curve a bit, the default lowprofile is still too nervous.
> 
> I got the best ultrasilent fans from Noctua but the ramping up is still loud, even for little operations like new tabs in browser etc.
> 
> My MSI b350 was extremely silent even with ryzen 3xxx


I have no issues whatsoever with my 4x Noctua NF-A14 PWMs and my X570 Master.

1 x intake fan tied to CPU temp
1 x exhaust fan tied to CPU temp 
2 x intake fan assigned to GPU temp

I have it configured to switch the fans off below 40c for both CPU and GPU, 40% speed from 40-55c, then a staggered ramp to 100%. 

Zero issues with fan ramping noise. I don't even have my fans turn on for opening web browsers.


----------



## meridius

matthew87 said:


> I have no issues whatsoever with my 4x Noctua NF-A14 PWMs and my X570 Master.
> 
> 1 x intake fan tied to CPU temp
> 1 x exhaust fan tied to CPU temp
> 2 x intake fan assigned to GPU temp
> 
> I have it configured to switch the fans off below 40c for both CPU and GPU, 40% speed from 40-55c, then a staggered ramp to 100%.
> 
> Zero issues with fan ramping noise. I don't even have my fans turn on for opening web browsers.


strange that you dont have any fan ramping noise as my cpu spikes sometimes to 68c even when i am just on the desktop if i am doing the odd thing, so i had to set my fan curve above 68c so that it stoped.

how is your fans not ramping between 40c andf 55c as amd chips have random spikes which then bost the fan for a split 2nd.

my fan setup is

CPU Single 140mm Noctua Fan set to CPU
0c to 68c 55% fan speed = 940rpm
68c to 72c 75% fan speed = 1200rpm
73c to 80c 100% fan speed = 1500rpm

System top outake 140mm fan Noctua set to system 1
0c to 40c 55% fan speed = 800rpm
41c to 50c 75% fan speed = 1200rpm
51c to 60c 100% fan speed =1500rpm

System rear outake 120mm fan Noctua set to system 1
0c to 40c 55% fan speed = 800rpm
41c to 50c 75% fan speed = 1000rpm
51c to 60c 100% fan speed =1200rpm

chispset fan set to silent so it will not come on untill 60c

this the case fans never go higher than 800rpm because my system never gets hotter than 42c and is very quiet but if it does the fans will go faster but no fan spikes simce its set to system 1. The CPU is set to 940rpm @ 68c as this stops any fan ramps as the odd time the cpu will spike at that temp even though it will drop stright back to 40c within a sec or 2. if the cpu gets tasked and goes over the 68c constaint it will ramp the fans up slowley and keep the cpu cool. My cpu at load does not seem to go above 81c after an hour, so any not tasking stuff keeps the fans from ramping up and down for no reason.


----------



## ryouiki

With Noctua 120mm PWM fans, surging was very annoying for items reading from CPU sensor. I pretty much made a flat fan curve for any fans on CPU sensor that was flat 50% duty cycle 20C-70C, then ramped up to maximum at 80C.


----------



## matthew87

meridius said:


> strange that you dont have any fan ramping noise as my cpu spikes sometimes to 68c even when i am just on the desktop if i am doing the odd thing, so i had to set my fan curve above 68c so that it stoped.


Surely there's something wrong with your CPU cooler / mounting for the temps to ramp so dramatically?

I have a 3800x cooled with a Crosair H110i GT 280mm radiator with 2 Noctua NF-A14 Industrial 2000pm. Fan profile for the Corsair AiO is set to silent and fan speeds never exceed 1050RPM. 

The only time I ever see CPU temps exceeding 65c is when doing [email protected] and doing AVX workloads maxing all 8 cores. 

Doom Eternal, BFV, WoW, VMWare Workstation running DC, SCCM, SQL servers and Win10 VMs simultaneously I don't see temps anywhere near 70c. 

I have never once ever seen my 3800x's temperatures anywhere near 80c, never ever, regardless of gaming, work or synthetic loads like PCMark, [email protected] or Prime95. Only synthetic workloads like the aforementioned can get my 3800x to crack in to the low 70s. 



> how is your fans not ramping between 40c andf 55c as amd chips have random spikes which then bost the fan for a split 2nd.


There's clearly something wrong for your CPU temps to be spiking so fast and hard. 

What CPU cooler and CPU do you have?

I've monitored my fan profiles in SIV and HWinfo64 and they're nice and smooth and follow the gradients I've set. 

CPU Temp:
0-40c - Fans off
40-55c - 40% PWM
55-66c - 40-70% PWM
66-100c - Fans @ 70-100% PWM

Fans ramp and adjust speeds dynamically along their plotting, no issues at all.


----------



## lPanicl

Anyone else have issues booting into the bios through hdmi? X570 master here. My gpu 2070 super hdmi has priority over dvi. I have to unplug the hdmi when booting If i want to get into the bios otherwise it hangs on the splash screen.


----------



## SacraficeMyGoat

Hey guys, had a strange issue today and was hoping to get some help.

My system has been running great since I built it a few days ago, but today it wouldn't turn on. There were no lights on the MB, like it wasn't getting any power whatsoever.

I ended up pulling the CMOS and reseating it and it powered right on. I'm confused why this happened.

Does anyone know a fix for this issue? I'd very much like to stop this from happening again in the future since I have to remove the GPU to remove the CMOS battery...


----------



## Veii

SacraficeMyGoat said:


> Hey guys, had a strange issue today and was hoping to get some help.
> 
> My system has been running great since I built it a few days ago, but today it wouldn't turn on. There were no lights on the MB, like it wasn't getting any power whatsoever.
> 
> I ended up pulling the CMOS and reseating it and it powered right on. I'm confused why this happened.
> 
> Does anyone know a fix for this issue? I'd very much like to stop this from happening again in the future since I have to remove the GPU to remove the CMOS battery...


Did you resolve it ?
Sounds like either you had a power outage - or someone unplugged your PC / shut down your PSU in between back then and today


----------



## SacraficeMyGoat

Veii said:


> Did you resolve it ?
> Sounds like either you had a power outage - or someone unplugged your PC / shut down your PSU in between back then and today


It's working fine now, but there were no outages, someone messing with my stuff, or anything of the sort. It simply wouldn't show signs of power when I tried to turn it on this morning after shutting it down last night. Removing the CMOS fixed it, but hopefully it'll not happen again.

I also enabled ErP settings in the BIOS, as someone suggested this may help. It basically allows the system to FULLY shutdown and not use any power when it's off (thus not draining the CMOS.) We'll see with time if it actually helps.

I have run into another small issue though, my memory's RGB doesn't seem to turn on until I manually open RGB Fusion now. Wasn't doing this before. Not sure if there is a way to enable RGB Fusion to run on start up or something? May try a complete reinstall of it soon.

Edit: I'll need to do further testing, as the RGB has decided to turn on now on start up... >.<


----------



## Illined

SacraficeMyGoat said:


> Hey guys, had a strange issue today and was hoping to get some help.
> 
> My system has been running great since I built it a few days ago, but today it wouldn't turn on. There were no lights on the MB, like it wasn't getting any power whatsoever.
> 
> I ended up pulling the CMOS and reseating it and it powered right on. I'm confused why this happened.
> 
> Does anyone know a fix for this issue? I'd very much like to stop this from happening again in the future since I have to remove the GPU to remove the CMOS battery...



Have had the same issue twice. Only solution is, as you say, pull the battery out. No idea what the cause is, but it is very annoying. I must say that there is a good four months between the first and second time it happened. If you're not sure what's happening, you quickly assume something died.


----------



## meridius

matthew87 said:


> Surely there's something wrong with your CPU cooler / mounting for the temps to ramp so dramatically?
> 
> I have a 3800x cooled with a Crosair H110i GT 280mm radiator with 2 Noctua NF-A14 Industrial 2000pm. Fan profile for the Corsair AiO is set to silent and fan speeds never exceed 1050RPM.
> 
> The only time I ever see CPU temps exceeding 65c is when doing [email protected] and doing AVX workloads maxing all 8 cores.
> 
> Doom Eternal, BFV, WoW, VMWare Workstation running DC, SCCM, SQL servers and Win10 VMs simultaneously I don't see temps anywhere near 70c.
> 
> I have never once ever seen my 3800x's temperatures anywhere near 80c, never ever, regardless of gaming, work or synthetic loads like PCMark, [email protected] or Prime95. Only synthetic workloads like the aforementioned can get my 3800x to crack in to the low 70s.
> 
> 
> 
> There's clearly something wrong for your CPU temps to be spiking so fast and hard.
> 
> What CPU cooler and CPU do you have?
> 
> I've monitored my fan profiles in SIV and HWinfo64 and they're nice and smooth and follow the gradients I've set.
> 
> CPU Temp:
> 0-40c - Fans off
> 40-55c - 40% PWM
> 55-66c - 40-70% PWM
> 66-100c - Fans @ 70-100% PWM
> 
> Fans ramp and adjust speeds dynamically along their plotting, no issues at all.


I have the 3900x so not to sure if that matters, also what do you have your AMD specific power plan set at in windows as i have mine set to performance ?

I have the noctua cooler, I hed the spikes are normal for this cpu


----------



## ManniX-ITA

meridius said:


> I have the 3900x so not to sure if that matters, also what do you have your AMD specific power plan set at in windows as i have mine set to performance ?
> 
> I have the noctua cooler, I hed the spikes are normal for this cpu


I don't know how the 3900x behaves but 68c for doing nothing seems too much.

The power plan makes a lot of difference.
You can try this:

https://www.reddit.com/r/Amd/comments/eng1y8/ryzen_3700x_high_iddle_temps_and_fan_speed/

Best is to modify 1usmus plan and set minimum processor power to 30%.
The idle temps will be extremely smooth.


----------



## Illined

ManniX-ITA said:


> I don't know how the 3900x behaves but 68c for doing nothing seems too much.
> 
> The power plan makes a lot of difference.
> You can try this:
> 
> https://www.reddit.com/r/Amd/comments/eng1y8/ryzen_3700x_high_iddle_temps_and_fan_speed/
> 
> Best is to modify 1usmus plan and set minimum processor power to 30%.
> The idle temps will be extremely smooth.



Isn't PBO supposed to be turned off with the 1usmus power plan?


I didn't know about this trick, am tempted to do it, but am unsure whether I should use the Ryzen High performance, the 1usmus or the community plan to base this off.


----------



## ChozinOne

Hi guys

I have X570 Aorus Master on its way along with the Corsair MP600 PCIe Gen4 M.2 NVMe

Do I need to do anything extra in the bios to make sure it runs as Gen4?

Cheers


----------



## ManniX-ITA

Illined said:


> Isn't PBO supposed to be turned off with the 1usmus power plan?
> 
> 
> I didn't know about this trick, am tempted to do it, but am unsure whether I should use the Ryzen High performance, the 1usmus or the community plan to base this off.


AFAIK the 1usmus plan is good for PBO too.
Had a lot of issues with the community plan, it's the worst performer for me.


----------



## ryouiki

ManniX-ITA said:


> I don't know how the 3900x behaves but 68c for doing nothing seems too much.
> 
> The power plan makes a lot of difference.
> You can try this:
> 
> https://www.reddit.com/r/Amd/comments/eng1y8/ryzen_3700x_high_iddle_temps_and_fan_speed/
> 
> Best is to modify 1usmus plan and set minimum processor power to 30%.
> The idle temps will be extremely smooth.


The 3900X/3950X have heat of 2 CCDs compared to the other 3000 series chips, they can spike quite drastically at times.

https://noctua.at/en/why-is-my-ryze...rating-is-there-anything-wrong-with-my-cooler

Speaking of 3900X, having a separate system for memory overclocking/voltages has been quite helpful. One of the things I never really got around to was dealing with VDDG before... leaving it at the default of 1050mv. My old 3900X did not like going below about 1000mv or started to get unstable with 3777 memory clocks, but from further testing it seems I can lower IOD to 950mv and CCD to 1000mv (maybe has something to do with binning of different CCD?). Both system are now quite happily running like this:


----------



## superleeds27

matthew87 said:


> meridius said:
> 
> 
> 
> strange that you dont have any fan ramping noise as my cpu spikes sometimes to 68c even when i am just on the desktop if i am doing the odd thing, so i had to set my fan curve above 68c so that it stoped.
> 
> 
> 
> Surely there's something wrong with your CPU cooler / mounting for the temps to ramp so dramatically?
> 
> I have a 3800x cooled with a Crosair H110i GT 280mm radiator with 2 Noctua NF-A14 Industrial 2000pm. Fan profile for the Corsair AiO is set to silent and fan speeds never exceed 1050RPM.
> 
> The only time I ever see CPU temps exceeding 65c is when doing [email protected] and doing AVX workloads maxing all 8 cores.
> 
> Doom Eternal, BFV, WoW, VMWare Workstation running DC, SCCM, SQL servers and Win10 VMs simultaneously I don't see temps anywhere near 70c.
> 
> I have never once ever seen my 3800x's temperatures anywhere near 80c, never ever, regardless of gaming, work or synthetic loads like PCMark, [email protected] or Prime95. Only synthetic workloads like the aforementioned can get my 3800x to crack in to the low 70s.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> how is your fans not ramping between 40c andf 55c as amd chips have random spikes which then bost the fan for a split 2nd.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There's clearly something wrong for your CPU temps to be spiking so fast and hard.
> 
> What CPU cooler and CPU do you have?
> 
> I've monitored my fan profiles in SIV and HWinfo64 and they're nice and smooth and follow the gradients I've set.
> 
> CPU Temp:
> 0-40c - Fans off
> 40-55c - 40% PWM
> 55-66c - 40-70% PWM
> 66-100c - Fans @ 70-100% PWM
> 
> Fans ramp and adjust speeds dynamically along their plotting, no issues at all.
Click to expand...

See with my 3600, I have spikes but I've read that's normal? I can be idle at 33-39 then opening chrome can push that to ,48-52 for a few seconds before it drops to low 40s.

Gaming last night and the temp rarely went above 60. I have noticed chrome to be an absolute CPU drain/nightmare at times though


----------



## Illined

ManniX-ITA said:


> AFAIK the 1usmus plan is good for PBO too.
> Had a lot of issues with the community plan, it's the worst performer for me.



Okay, followed the guidelines from the reddit-thread on the 1usmus universal plan and can confirm that the processor seems to idle between 5 and 10 degrees celcius lower.


----------



## ManniX-ITA

superleeds27 said:


> See with my 3600, I have spikes but I've read that's normal? I can be idle at 33-39 then opening chrome can push that to ,48-52 for a few seconds before it drops to low 40s.
> 
> Gaming last night and the temp rarely went above 60. I have noticed chrome to be an absolute CPU drain/nightmare at times though


That's absolutely normal, it's jumping to 68c for just switching a tab that seems suspect, even for a 3900x.
If it's about opening an application, something more beefy, then it's normal.
Opening Firefox my 3800x spikes to 60c.



Illined said:


> Okay, followed the guidelines from the reddit-thread on the 1usmus universal plan and can confirm that the processor seems to idle between 5 and 10 degrees celcius lower.


You should probably use the Power Plan, the Universal if I recall is for previous versions of Windows 10 (pre Nov 2019?).


----------



## superleeds27

ManniX-ITA said:


> That's absolutely normal, it's jumping to 68c for just switching a tab that seems suspect, even for a 3900x.
> If it's about opening an application, something more beefy, then it's normal.
> Opening Firefox my 3800x spikes to 60c.
> 
> 
> 
> You should probably use the Power Plan, the Universal if I recall is for previous versions of Windows 10 (pre Nov 2019?).



Thought as much. Would it be worth looking at the powerplan you mentioned at all? The customised one? Im currently using Ryzen Balanced (1909).

Edit: Maybe i should just stop looking at temperature readings and just get on with stuff! haha


----------



## ManniX-ITA

superleeds27 said:


> Thought as much. Would it be worth looking at the powerplan you mentioned at all? The customised one? Im currently using Ryzen Balanced (1909).
> 
> Edit: Maybe i should just stop looking at temperature readings and just get on with stuff! haha


I'm using the Power Plan modified as per the reddit thread.
Indeed much better temperatures and power draw in idle.
But I have C-States disabled; I had to set Minimum Processor state to 30% to avoid sluggishness.

Can't say much about high performance, I use Process Lasso which will switch to the Ultimate Power plan for games and apps with high load.


----------



## Illined

ManniX-ITA said:


> You should probably use the Power Plan, the Universal if I recall is for previous versions of Windows 10 (pre Nov 2019?).



The installer stated the universal was for Win10 november 2019 update and on. The power plan was voor Win10 may 2019 update and earlier.


----------



## matthew87

meridius said:


> I have the 3900x so not to sure if that matters, also what do you have your AMD specific power plan set at in windows as i have mine set to performance ?
> 
> I have the noctua cooler, I hed the spikes are normal for this cpu


I am using the AMD provided Ryzen Performance profile. 

I imagine your Noctua cooler would not be as efficient or capable as a 280mm AiO radiator.


----------



## ManniX-ITA

Illined said:


> The installer stated the universal was for Win10 november 2019 update and on. The power plan was voor Win10 may 2019 update and earlier.


Ouch I made a mistake, have to change it 
Thanks :thumb:


----------



## snabbledabble

*Help with 3900x temperature spikes and high voltage with Gigabyte x570 Aorus Master*

Hi there guys, I recently completed a new build with the following parts:

Motherboard: Gigabyte X570 Aorus Master
CPU: AMD Ryzen 9 3900x
CPU Cooler: Noctua NH-D15 Chromax
PSU: Corsair HX1000W 80+ Platinum
System Memory: G.Skill Trident Z Neo Series RGB 32GB (2 x 16GB) DDR4-3600 PC4-28800 CL16
GPU: EVGA GeForce RTX 2070 XC GAMING, 08G-P4-2172-KR, 8
OS (Version): Windows 10 x64 (Version:1909)
I am having a problem with the fact that the temperature for the cpu constantly spikes up and causes my fans to ramp up. I currently am using the Noctua NH-D15 with the cooler and have noticed that my idle temps have been around 42.2, but they can spike up to as high as 60C during idle. I've updated to the latest chipset drivers 2.04.28.626 and have also update my Bios to F12g on the Gigabyte website. I understand that AMD has microboost that cause the temperature to shoot up like that, but to me that feels like its such a drastic change. I am also currently using the AMD Balanced Power Plan. I've also attached my Cinebench r20 scores and they seem to be pretty good. Is there a way that I could maybe reduce the temperature spikes? One interesting thing that I noticed was that my average voltage in Ryzen Master was around 1.37. Is this normal for ryzen? As of now, I have 2 140 NF-A14 fans for intake and 1 NF-A14 for exhaust in addition to the NH-D15.

I tried to do some research and I stumbled upon this post https://old.reddit.com/r/Amd/comments/eng1y8/ryzen_3700x_high_iddle_temps_and_fan_speed/ by /u/masterleros, but I am a total noob so I dont really know if would be safe for me to use those settings. Is it safe for me to run these settings to mitigate the temperature spikes?

I've attached a photo of my ryzen master, cinebench scores, bios settings, and fan curves. If anyone could give me some tips to stop the temperature spikes and fans ramping up I would really appreciate it.


----------



## superleeds27

The CPU boosts randomly, that's just how it works, so a 40c to 55/60 is possible.

Its figuring out the system temps and looking at fan curves that work. It's trial and error in some respects, depends how quiet you want your system too.


----------



## ManniX-ITA

snabbledabble said:


> Hi there guys, I recently completed a new build with the following parts:
> 
> Motherboard: Gigabyte X570 Aorus Master
> CPU: AMD Ryzen 9 3900x
> CPU Cooler: Noctua NH-D15 Chromax
> PSU: Corsair HX1000W 80+ Platinum
> System Memory: G.Skill Trident Z Neo Series RGB 32GB (2 x 16GB) DDR4-3600 PC4-28800 CL16
> GPU: EVGA GeForce RTX 2070 XC GAMING, 08G-P4-2172-KR, 8
> OS (Version): Windows 10 x64 (Version:1909)
> I am having a problem with the fact that the temperature for the cpu constantly spikes up and causes my fans to ramp up. I currently am using the Noctua NH-D15 with the cooler and have noticed that my idle temps have been around 42.2, but they can spike up to as high as 60C during idle. I've updated to the latest chipset drivers 2.04.28.626 and have also update my Bios to F12g on the Gigabyte website. I understand that AMD has microboost that cause the temperature to shoot up like that, but to me that feels like its such a drastic change. I am also currently using the AMD Balanced Power Plan. I've also attached my Cinebench r20 scores and they seem to be pretty good. Is there a way that I could maybe reduce the temperature spikes? One interesting thing that I noticed was that my average voltage in Ryzen Master was around 1.37. Is this normal for ryzen? As of now, I have 2 140 NF-A14 fans for intake and 1 NF-A14 for exhaust in addition to the NH-D15.
> 
> I tried to do some research and I stumbled upon this post https://old.reddit.com/r/Amd/comments/eng1y8/ryzen_3700x_high_iddle_temps_and_fan_speed/ by /u/masterleros, but I am a total noob so I dont really know if would be safe for me to use those settings. Is it safe for me to run these settings to mitigate the temperature spikes?
> 
> I've attached a photo of my ryzen master, cinebench scores, bios settings, and fan curves. If anyone could give me some tips to stop the temperature spikes and fans ramping up I would really appreciate it.


Yes it's perfectly safe, nothing to worry about trying it.

Seems "normal" to me, my 3800x with a Dark Rock Pro 4 it's idling at 36-37c now, with spikes to 50c. Average is usually in the 40-41c.
Before it was a plus 5c over all the line.
Considering I see a 4.6 GHz frequency in the Ryzen Master screenshots your temperatures seems plausible.

You can either see in the posts before the fan curve based on CPU temp, low till high load than sudden spike, or set the in/out-take fans to another sensor which will raise more smoothly on usage (System2/VRM).
You have the Master so you can also use the supplied external sensors; at the base of the NH-D15 out of the airflow is a good placement.
There the temperature will raise more smoothly than the motherboard sensor and more rapidly than Sensor2/VRM.


----------



## Cata79

@snabbledabble What case do you have?


----------



## pschorr1123

snabbledabble said:


> Hi there guys, I recently completed a new build with the following parts:
> 
> Motherboard: Gigabyte X570 Aorus Master
> CPU: AMD Ryzen 9 3900x
> CPU Cooler: Noctua NH-D15 Chromax
> PSU: Corsair HX1000W 80+ Platinum
> System Memory: G.Skill Trident Z Neo Series RGB 32GB (2 x 16GB) DDR4-3600 PC4-28800 CL16
> GPU: EVGA GeForce RTX 2070 XC GAMING, 08G-P4-2172-KR, 8
> OS (Version): Windows 10 x64 (Version:1909)
> I am having a problem with the fact that the temperature for the cpu constantly spikes up and causes my fans to ramp up. I currently am using the Noctua NH-D15 with the cooler and have noticed that my idle temps have been around 42.2, but they can spike up to as high as 60C during idle. I've updated to the latest chipset drivers 2.04.28.626 and have also update my Bios to F12g on the Gigabyte website. I understand that AMD has microboost that cause the temperature to shoot up like that, but to me that feels like its such a drastic change. I am also currently using the AMD Balanced Power Plan. I've also attached my Cinebench r20 scores and they seem to be pretty good. Is there a way that I could maybe reduce the temperature spikes? One interesting thing that I noticed was that my average voltage in Ryzen Master was around 1.37. Is this normal for ryzen? As of now, I have 2 140 NF-A14 fans for intake and 1 NF-A14 for exhaust in addition to the NH-D15.
> 
> I tried to do some research and I stumbled upon this post https://old.reddit.com/r/Amd/comments/eng1y8/ryzen_3700x_high_iddle_temps_and_fan_speed/ by /u/masterleros, but I am a total noob so I dont really know if would be safe for me to use those settings. Is it safe for me to run these settings to mitigate the temperature spikes?
> 
> I've attached a photo of my ryzen master, cinebench scores, bios settings, and fan curves. If anyone could give me some tips to stop the temperature spikes and fans ramping up I would really appreciate it.



Unfortunately, this is normal behavior for Zen 2. When idle and opening Chrome 1 core will need 1.48 vcore to boost which heats up very fast due to small die area of 7nm process. 

Best work around. Document the temp CPU hits when boosting on 1 core like 60 degrees as mentioned. 

Then set lowest fan setting to 20% fan speed >60 degrees then set fan curve more aggressively after this tripping point. 

example:
49 degrees set fan rpm to 29%
55 degrees set fan rpm to 38%
60 degrees set fan rpm to 49%
68 degrees set fan rpm to 60%
79 degrees set fan rpm to 100% (point 5)
on Smart Fan inside bios for CPU 1

note this is my settings with a NH d15 Cromax on 3700X, inside Thermal Take Core 79 Case
Also you can try to set the time stasis to 3 towards the bottom left in smart fan inside bios but this is mostly a placebo setting and doesn't help much.

YMMV depending on CPU cooling , Case, Ambient temps, etc. This can be much easier to configure if you can install and run SIV and Easy tune to be able to set fans inside Windows VIA the GB software. However, I have only been able to do this 1 time at launch have never been able to get the SIV or other GB crap to work in spite of uninstalling and installing latest version so I have to set inside bios via smart fan (F5 or F6)

tldr, set fan to ideal audible level at >=60 degrees (temp CPU hits on 1 core boost from idle) then set curve much more aggressively after 60-72 degrees

EDIT: Be sure to document what you set for your ideal fan curve as this will be a PIA to figure out all over again if you flash your bios and have to start over...


----------



## superleeds27

pschorr1123 said:


> Unfortunately, this is normal behavior for Zen 2. When idle and opening Chrome 1 core will need 1.48 vcore to boost which heats up very fast due to small die area of 7nm process.
> 
> Best work around. Document the temp CPU hits when boosting on 1 core like 60 degrees as mentioned.
> 
> Then set lowest fan setting to 20% fan speed >60 degrees then set fan curve more aggressively after this tripping point.
> 
> example:
> 49 degrees set fan rpm to 29%
> 55 degrees set fan rpm to 38%
> 60 degrees set fan rpm to 49%
> 68 degrees set fan rpm to 60%
> 79 degrees set fan rpm to 100% (point 5)
> on Smart Fan inside bios for CPU 1
> 
> note this is my settings with a NH d15 Cromax on 3700X, inside Thermal Take Core 79 Case
> Also you can try to set the time stasis to 3 towards the bottom left in smart fan inside bios but this is mostly a placebo setting and doesn't help much.
> 
> YMMV depending on CPU cooling , Case, Ambient temps, etc. This can be much easier to configure if you can install and run SIV and Easy tune to be able to set fans inside Windows VIA the GB software. However, I have only been able to do this 1 time at launch have never been able to get the SIV or other GB crap to work in spite of uninstalling and installing latest version so I have to set inside bios via smart fan (F5 or F6)
> 
> tldr, set fan to ideal audible level at >=60 degrees (temp CPU hits on 1 core boost from idle) then set curve much more aggressively after 60-72 degrees
> 
> EDIT: Be sure to document what you set for your ideal fan curve as this will be a PIA to figure out all over again if you flash your bios and have to start over...


That's actually quite a good idea.

Work out what the temp is when it boosts, when you're doing your day to day, browsing etc, then any temperature after that, start to ramp quickly. I may look at this myself.

Good idea regarding the note taking, i forgot to do this before i flashed from f5b to f12h, I was happy with those temps/settings however i'll never know what they where! I've started to take photographs of the BIOS settings now.


----------



## Illined

I've reverted the changed power plan. Twice already I have come back to my computer (once after lunch and now again after sitting in the sun for half an hour) to find it has been rebooted. Through event viewer I can find that there is half an hour between the event of the critical error log and the previous error log, so my guess would be that it hard freezes for half an hour before eventually rebooting anyway.

This is probably connected to the other random freezes I've had and leaves me wondering what the hell is wrong with the computer. Changing the CADBUS values didn't seem to have helped.


----------



## Mullcom

Tip of the day..

Update chipset driver from AMD and be sure you check power plan from AMD. Then go in to control panel->hardware and sound-> power plan.
.

https://www.amd.com/en/support










Skickat från min SM-G973F via Tapatalk


----------



## Mullcom

Illined said:


> I've reverted the changed power plan. Twice already I have come back to my computer (once after lunch and now again after sitting in the sun for half an hour) to find it has been rebooted. Through event viewer I can find that there is half an hour between the event of the critical error log and the previous error log, so my guess would be that it hard freezes for half an hour before eventually rebooting anyway.
> 
> This is probably connected to the other random freezes I've had and leaves me wondering what the hell is wrong with the computer. Changing the CADBUS values didn't seem to have helped.


Some tips to get around what's happening.


Check temps
If you OC rester bios and go by default.
Macke benchmarks of GPU, CPU,memory.
Boot love distro of Linux and see if you have same issue.
Change PSU to other one.
Remount everything

Skickat från min SM-G973F via Tapatalk


----------



## Illined

Mullcom said:


> Some tips to get around what's happening.
> 
> 
> Check temps
> If you OC rester bios and go by default.
> Macke benchmarks of GPU, CPU,memory.
> Boot love distro of Linux and see if you have same issue.
> Change PSU to other one.
> Remount everything
> 
> Skickat från min SM-G973F via Tapatalk



Only RAM is overclocked and has been tested with TM5. It's not an issue I see a lot. It's usually during startup (or as it was today, when I was away from the computer). I can use the computer all day long, play videogames, watch movies, work on spreadsheets and text documents, browse the web and nothing happens. Only every so often does it freeze and usually it is when starting a program (had a lot of then when starting HWinfo, but those haven't occured in a while).


----------



## ManniX-ITA

Illined said:


> I've reverted the changed power plan. Twice already I have come back to my computer (once after lunch and now again after sitting in the sun for half an hour) to find it has been rebooted. Through event viewer I can find that there is half an hour between the event of the critical error log and the previous error log, so my guess would be that it hard freezes for half an hour before eventually rebooting anyway.
> 
> This is probably connected to the other random freezes I've had and leaves me wondering what the hell is wrong with the computer. Changing the CADBUS values didn't seem to have helped.


I'd start looking then on the VDDP/VDDG/SOC voltages.
It's not easy to troubleshoot... I'd recommend to short as much as possible the standby time to trigger the issue more easily.
Check with Ryzen Master what is currently configured.


----------



## Illined

ManniX-ITA said:


> I'd start looking then on the VDDP/VDDG/SOC voltages.
> It's not easy to troubleshoot... I'd recommend to short as much as possible the standby time to trigger the issue more easily.
> Check with Ryzen Master what is currently configured.



Computer is set to never go to sleep.
These are the current values (also running TM5 again):
https://i.imgur.com/LAzGqeR.png


It's set back to the Ryzen Balanced plan now as that doesn't seem to trigger the reboots while I'm away from the computer.


----------



## ManniX-ITA

Illined said:


> Computer is set to never go to sleep.
> These are the current values (also running TM5 again):
> https://i.imgur.com/LAzGqeR.png
> 
> 
> It's set back to the Ryzen Balanced plan now as that doesn't seem to trigger the reboots while I'm away from the computer.


Seems is borderline unstable then; usually a reboot is triggered entering the standby state.
This looks like it goes unstable when entering one of the internal lower C state.
I'd try setting VDDP at 900 and VDDG at 950.
With 950/1000 mine doesn't even boot into Windows.


----------



## Illined

ManniX-ITA said:


> Seems is borderline unstable then; usually a reboot is triggered entering the standby state.
> This looks like it goes unstable when entering one of the internal lower C state.
> I'd try setting VDDP at 900 and VDDG at 950.
> With 950/1000 mine doesn't even boot into Windows.



Okay, thanks for the help so far.

I've reset the BIOS to defaults, followed the exact same timings as I already had them printed out from DRAM Calc 1.7.3 (Micron E; A0/B0; 2 rank; 3600Mhz; 2 dims). I changed the VDDP and VDDG voltage under CBS > XFR Enhancement this time rather than under the AMD Overclocking menu. Concerning the SOC voltage, where exactly do you usually change that? I did change that under AMD overclocking. There is a SOC VCORE option just there in the tweaker menu, but I am unsure if that would the correct one to change? Also under memory subtimings there is a section "CAD BUS Setup Timing" and "CAD BUS Drive Strength". I usually leave the setup timing on auto and then change the drive strength, is this correct?

Just absolutely want to make sure I am inputting all of the settings correctly. Meanwhile I am again running the TM5 just to be absolutely sure.

I fully agree with your statement of it being borderline unstable. A couple of months ago I was really into Anno 1800, a game which runs quite CPU heavy, and had two full on reboots during a three week period (just complete shutdown and restart). I have not had these full reboots since, only the freezes and only when it is not being used intensively, which would indeed indicate that there is an issue when trigging a standby state. Good to again note that I never let the computer go into sleepmode (I do shut it down when I leave the house or don't use it for a longer period). I just found that sleep never works properly neither on Intel or AMD. Always an update borking that.


----------



## bigcid10

Mullcom said:


> Some tips to get around what's happening.
> 
> 
> Check temps
> If you OC rester bios and go by default.
> Macke benchmarks of GPU, CPU,memory.
> Boot love distro of Linux and see if you have same issue.
> Change PSU to other one.
> Remount everything
> 
> Skickat från min SM-G973F via Tapatalk


you forgot the other step before you remount everything
change memory to more compatible set


----------



## ManniX-ITA

Illined said:


> Okay, thanks for the help so far.
> 
> I've reset the BIOS to defaults, followed the exact same timings as I already had them printed out from DRAM Calc 1.7.3 (Micron E; A0/B0; 2 rank; 3600Mhz; 2 dims). I changed the VDDP and VDDG voltage under CBS > XFR Enhancement this time rather than under the AMD Overclocking menu. Concerning the SOC voltage, where exactly do you usually change that? I did change that under AMD overclocking. There is a SOC VCORE option just there in the tweaker menu, but I am unsure if that would the correct one to change? Also under memory subtimings there is a section "CAD BUS Setup Timing" and "CAD BUS Drive Strength". I usually leave the setup timing on auto and then change the drive strength, is this correct?
> 
> Just absolutely want to make sure I am inputting all of the settings correctly. Meanwhile I am again running the TM5 just to be absolutely sure.
> 
> I fully agree with your statement of it being borderline unstable. A couple of months ago I was really into Anno 1800, a game which runs quite CPU heavy, and had two full on reboots during a three week period (just complete shutdown and restart). I have not had these full reboots since, only the freezes and only when it is not being used intensively, which would indeed indicate that there is an issue when trigging a standby state. Good to again note that I never let the computer go into sleepmode (I do shut it down when I leave the house or don't use it for a longer period). I just found that sleep never works properly neither on Intel or AMD. Always an update borking that.


Yes leave the Timing in Auto, it's only needed in rare cases to adjust.
The Strength values must be adjusted together with ProcODT, usually what's recommended from the Calculator works fine.
Unless you go for really extreme low or high VDDP/VDDG values.

I usually change VDDP and VDDG both in CBS > XFR and AMD Overclocking. Found out weird issues happens if you don't.
Also if you go back after a full reboot you should found out that magically in XFR the VDDG is set to Manual 1050 instead of Auto; that's how behaves for me.

The SOC vCore voltage is in the Tweaker Menu, the first one.
Seems more stable if you input a fixed voltage instead of letting it in Auto or Normal with offset. I'd start with 1.080-1.100v.
It's been 3 days already that I'm playing with SOC voltage and VDDG/VDDP voltage to get rid of audio crackling; almost there but still have some very rare events.
So annoying... AMD has a lot of improvements to do on this part, it's badly engineered.

Standby has always been problematic. But I have to say that without Hybrid-sleep enabled and F12a is rock solid.
Quite an achievement. If I only could get rid of the subtle audio crackling would be almost perfect.
Till the next changes in the profile of course


----------



## Morph3R

Nicked_Wicked said:


> Hopefully GB is busy with AGESA 1.0.0.6, MSI and ASUS already released their (beta) BIOS.


By the looks of it, AGESA 1.0.0.6 is going towards 300/400 series boards.

AMD is preparing new stream of microcode specialized for X570 and B550 boards starting with AGESA Combo-AM4 v2 1.0.0.2

I've a feeling that we are finally going to get the proper BIOS-es for our X570 MBs... soon...


----------



## pschorr1123

superleeds27 said:


> That's actually quite a good idea.
> 
> Work out what the temp is when it boosts, when you're doing your day to day, browsing etc, then any temperature after that, start to ramp quickly. I may look at this myself.
> 
> Good idea regarding the note taking, i forgot to do this before i flashed from f5b to f12h, I was happy with those temps/settings however i'll never know what they where! I've started to take photographs of the BIOS settings now.


You probably already know this but you can take screen shots inside bios by pressing F12. Just be sure to use a USB thumb/ flash drive to save to otherwise you'll get an error


----------



## Morph3R

SacraficeMyGoat said:


> Hey guys, had a strange issue today and was hoping to get some help.
> 
> My system has been running great since I built it a few days ago, but today it wouldn't turn on. There were no lights on the MB, like it wasn't getting any power whatsoever.
> 
> I ended up pulling the CMOS and reseating it and it powered right on. I'm confused why this happened.
> 
> Does anyone know a fix for this issue? I'd very much like to stop this from happening again in the future since I have to remove the GPU to remove the CMOS battery...


Add me to the list, same thing happened to me 2 weeks ago. And that was after 6 months of flawless performance!

Messing with ErP and any other power related settings didn't help. 

I would suggest using efiflash to re-flash your bios/es using /C to clear DMI data....

You can also do bios backup before that (efiflash backup.img /S) and share it so we can compare it with original bios.


----------



## Mullcom

bigcid10 said:


> you forgot the other step before you remount everything
> 
> change memory to more compatible set


It should be present in benchmark test if memory not working.

Skickat från min SM-G973F via Tapatalk


----------



## snabbledabble

Hi there I have a Phanteks P600s


----------



## superleeds27

pschorr1123 said:


> superleeds27 said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's actually quite a good idea.
> 
> Work out what the temp is when it boosts, when you're doing your day to day, browsing etc, then any temperature after that, start to ramp quickly. I may look at this myself.
> 
> Good idea regarding the note taking, i forgot to do this before i flashed from f5b to f12h, I was happy with those temps/settings however i'll never know what they where! I've started to take photographs of the BIOS settings now.
> 
> 
> 
> You probably already know this but you can take screen shots inside bios by pressing F12. Just be sure to use a USB thumb/ flash drive to save to otherwise you'll get an error
Click to expand...

Didn't actually know this. Thanks!


----------



## Mullcom

Illined said:


> Only RAM is overclocked and has been tested with TM5. It's not an issue I see a lot. It's usually during startup (or as it was today, when I was away from the computer). I can use the computer all day long, play videogames, watch movies, work on spreadsheets and text documents, browse the web and nothing happens. Only every so often does it freeze and usually it is when starting a program (had a lot of then when starting HWinfo, but those haven't occured in a while).


Then try do default on men's. For tesyu if issue going away or not. Then you don't need to have ram in the calculation of failure. 



Skickat från min SM-G973F via Tapatalk


----------



## Nicked_Wicked

Morph3R said:


> By the looks of it, AGESA 1.0.0.6 is going towards 300/400 series boards.
> 
> AMD is preparing new stream of microcode specialized for X570 and B550 boards starting with AGESA Combo-AM4 v2 1.0.0.2
> 
> I've a feeling that we are finally going to get the proper BIOS-es for our X570 MBs... soon...



Nice, I thought Combo-AM4 v2 was for B550 only. F11 and the F12 beta's are somewhat stable, but still a plethora of bugs old and new. 


My motherboard does some funky stuff on cold boot as well sometimes, I have a creeping feeling it's gonna crap out on me in a few months.


----------



## meridius

ManniX-ITA said:


> I don't know how the 3900x behaves but 68c for doing nothing seems too much.
> 
> The power plan makes a lot of difference.
> You can try this:
> 
> https://www.reddit.com/r/Amd/comments/eng1y8/ryzen_3700x_high_iddle_temps_and_fan_speed/
> 
> Best is to modify 1usmus plan and set minimum processor power to 30%.
> The idle temps will be extremely smooth.


Hi, my cpu sits at 40c most of the time and only spikes if i load certain apps or do the odd thing, it does not do it just sitting there. it jums to 62c the odd time and very rare at 68c and only lasts a sec of two and back to 40c.

i dont think its a temp thing as going from 40c to 68c and back to 40c in 2 sec is impossible i would of thought as heat can not build up and disappear that fast so i think it must be how amd monitor voltage spike more than temp spikes i would of thought.

I will look inot the link you sent me, but just for ref with amd power plans for the time been is it better to use the performance or balanced ?


----------



## betam4x

The Aorus Elite Wifi appears to have improved motherboard compatibility with F12g. Previously my dual rank DDR4-3600 DIMMs would not run at 3600. Now they run at 3600 and 1T.


----------



## Mullcom

meridius said:


> Hi, my cpu sits at 40c most of the time and only spikes if i load certain apps or do the odd thing, it does not do it just sitting there. it jums to 62c the odd time and very rare at 68c and only lasts a sec of two and back to 40c.
> 
> 
> 
> i dont think its a temp thing as going from 40c to 68c and back to 40c in 2 sec is impossible i would of thought as heat can not build up and disappear that fast so i think it must be how amd monitor voltage spike more than temp spikes i would of thought.
> 
> 
> 
> I will look inot the link you sent me, but just for ref with amd power plans for the time been is it better to use the performance or balanced ?


If the temp jumps like that. It gave my a thought that CPU have somewhere bad contact to heatsink? Have not follow the whole thread. have you try to redoing the heatsink on the cpu with pasta.

And yes it's a bit weird. Ether way it should not jump on easy loads like that.

Skickat från min SM-G973F via Tapatalk


----------



## Mullcom

betam4x said:


> The Aorus Elite Wifi appears to have improved motherboard compatibility with F12g. Previously my dual rank DDR4-3600 DIMMs would not run at 3600. Now they run at 3600 and 1T.


Good. For me it was the way other around. My settings for men's didn't work with the new bios. I did try change some settings a bit but didn't get it to work with same Score.

Skickat från min SM-G973F via Tapatalk


----------



## betam4x

Mullcom said:


> Good. For me it was the way other around. My settings for men's didn't work with the new bios. I did try change some settings a bit but didn't get it to work with same Score.
> 
> Skickat från min SM-G973F via Tapatalk


Well at least they keep the previous versions available. FWIW these are super cheap G.Skill RGB sticks with Hynix memory. They costed $140 or so for 32GB. Tempted to pick up another kit to see if 4 will work.


----------



## betam4x

Does anyone know how to get the FIT voltage on this board? There is no way it's only 1.15-1.175V...


----------



## SacraficeMyGoat

Someone send helppppp. Pulling my hair out over this...

I keep getting hard crashes while playing Destiny 2 (extremely randomly, I went like 2 days without an crash and today it's happened about 3 times.) I've tried multiple stress tests and can not seem to replicate the hard crash.... I was only able to replicate the crash one time, and that was with Cinebench R20. I've run AIDA64, Furmark, etc, etc. I just don't understand what is going on.. It always crashes when i'm AFK so I don't know if it freezes first then crashes, but I have caught it frozen one time and had to hard reset it. Temps are definitely not a concern, they stay around 70C. Aside from XMP enabled, everything else is stock I believe (radeon software is set to automatic/default, not sure if that actually overclocks the GPU or not.)

This is the error I get in Event Viewer after the crash (although the APIC ID # changes.) - 

A fatal hardware error has occurred.

Reported by component: Processor Core
Error Source: Machine Check Exception
Error Type: Cache Hierarchy Error
Processor APIC ID: 14

I've yet to have it happen in other games, but I play Destiny 2 the most. I've sort of convinced myself it may be my memory kit (with the help of some redditors) when it's running at XMP, but honestly since I can't replicate the crash, I can't be certain. It did run for a few hours with XMP off w/o crashing, but again, it happens randomly so this may have just been a fluke. My memory kit is BL2K16G36C16U4BL which isn't on the QVL list (not many sticks on the QVL list tbh... kind of frustrating.) Came across a reddit thread and there are a few other people recently that have had this same issue (not destiny 2, but in general.) This leads me to believe it's not strictly related to Destiny 2. I have a replacement CPU coming Wed, and I'm thinking about ordering some memory (G Skill Trident Z Neo 32gb 2x16 3600 CL16) tonight so it will arrive at the same time and I can test both. If anyone is running that kit successfully, please let me know as it isn't on the QVL either!

I'd really appreciate some more input on this issue as I just built this PC from brand new parts about a week ago and it's extremely frustrating. Wouldn't be so bad if I could actually replicate the error and pinpoint the cause, but it's not always that easy is it...

Let me know if you need any more info, hwinfo logs, etc.


----------



## ManniX-ITA

betam4x said:


> Does anyone know how to get the FIT voltage on this board? There is no way it's only 1.15-1.175V...


You have to set Normal vCore with no offset, PBO Advanced with maximum configurable values for PPT/TDC/EDC, no scalar, no boost clock.
Then run P95 and check the voltages.



SacraficeMyGoat said:


> Someone send helppppp. Pulling my hair out over this...
> 
> I keep getting hard crashes while playing Destiny 2 (extremely randomly, I went like 2 days without an crash and today it's happened about 3 times.) I've tried multiple stress tests and can not seem to replicate the hard crash.... I was only able to replicate the crash one time, and that was with Cinebench R20. I've run AIDA64, Furmark, etc, etc. I just don't understand what is going on.. It always crashes when i'm AFK so I don't know if it freezes first then crashes, but I have caught it frozen one time and had to hard reset it. Temps are definitely not a concern, they stay around 70C. Aside from XMP enabled, everything else is stock I believe (radeon software is set to automatic/default, not sure if that actually overclocks the GPU or not.)
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> This is the error I get in Event Viewer after the crash (although the APIC ID # changes.) -
> 
> A fatal hardware error has occurred.
> 
> Reported by component: Processor Core
> Error Source: Machine Check Exception
> Error Type: Cache Hierarchy Error
> Processor APIC ID: 14
> 
> I've yet to have it happen in other games, but I play Destiny 2 the most. I've sort of convinced myself it may be my memory kit (with the help of some redditors) when it's running at XMP, but honestly since I can't replicate the crash, I can't be certain. It did run for a few hours with XMP off w/o crashing, but again, it happens randomly so this may have just been a fluke. My memory kit is BL2K16G36C16U4BL which isn't on the QVL list (not many sticks on the QVL list tbh... kind of frustrating.) Came across a reddit thread and there are a few other people recently that have had this same issue (not destiny 2, but in general.) This leads me to believe it's not strictly related to Destiny 2. I have a replacement CPU coming Wed, and I'm thinking about ordering some memory (G Skill Trident Z Neo 32gb 2x16 3600 CL16) tonight so it will arrive at the same time and I can test both. If anyone is running that kit successfully, please let me know as it isn't on the QVL either!
> 
> I'd really appreciate some more input on this issue as I just built this PC from brand new parts about a week ago and it's extremely frustrating. Wouldn't be so bad if I could actually replicate the error and pinpoint the cause, but it's not always that easy is it...
> 
> Let me know if you need any more info, hwinfo logs, etc.


So it's 2 types of crash; one playing Destiny2 and the other when you are AFK? Or do you mean happens when you are AFK on Destiny2?

Seems to me a problem with VDDP/VDDG, post a Ryzen Master screenshot.


----------



## ChozinOne

Hi guys

Sorry that I have to repeat myself but i asked that I have X570 Aorus Master on its way along with the Corsair MP600 PCIe Gen4 M.2 NVMe

Do I need to do anything extra in the bios to make sure it runs as Gen4?

Cheers


----------



## SacraficeMyGoat

ManniX-ITA said:


> You have to set Normal vCore with no offset, PBO Advanced with maximum configurable values for PPT/TDC/EDC, no scalar, no boost clock.
> Then run P95 and check the voltages.
> 
> 
> 
> So it's 2 types of crash; one playing Destiny2 and the other when you are AFK? Or do you mean happens when you are AFK on Destiny2?
> 
> Seems to me a problem with VDDP/VDDG, post a Ryzen Master screenshot.


Sorry, no the crash usually happens when i'm AFK in Destiny 2. Not two seperate crashes.


----------



## buffalo2102

ChozinOne said:


> Hi guys
> 
> Sorry that I have to repeat myself but i asked that I have X570 Aorus Master on its way along with the Corsair MP600 PCIe Gen4 M.2 NVMe
> 
> Do I need to do anything extra in the bios to make sure it runs as Gen4?
> 
> Cheers




No. Mine runs pcie 4 with it set to auto.


----------



## ManniX-ITA

meridius said:


> Hi, my cpu sits at 40c most of the time and only spikes if i load certain apps or do the odd thing, it does not do it just sitting there. it jums to 62c the odd time and very rare at 68c and only lasts a sec of two and back to 40c.
> 
> i dont think its a temp thing as going from 40c to 68c and back to 40c in 2 sec is impossible i would of thought as heat can not build up and disappear that fast so i think it must be how amd monitor voltage spike more than temp spikes i would of thought.
> 
> I will look inot the link you sent me, but just for ref with amd power plans for the time been is it better to use the performance or balanced ?


If it's too quick usually means a problem with seating of the cooler; not enough thermal paste or not perfectly aligned to the heat-spreader.
But it's hard to say if it's really too quick or not; mine can go from 37 to 69 in 2-3 seconds if I start CPU-z stress test.

For the power plan I used 1usmus; depends on your preference, between those 2 I'd choose the Performance.


----------



## rissie

ChozinOne said:


> Hi guys
> 
> Sorry that I have to repeat myself but i asked that I have X570 Aorus Master on its way along with the Corsair MP600 PCIe Gen4 M.2 NVMe
> 
> Do I need to do anything extra in the bios to make sure it runs as Gen4?
> 
> Cheers


As long as it's in the first 2 NVME slots. First slot is to the CPU the second one is through the x570 chipset.


----------



## ChozinOne

buffalo2102 said:


> No. Mine runs pcie 4 with it set to auto.


Thank you


----------



## rissie

SacraficeMyGoat said:


> Someone send helppppp. Pulling my hair out over this...
> 
> I keep getting hard crashes while playing Destiny 2 (extremely randomly, I went like 2 days without an crash and today it's happened about 3 times.) I've tried multiple stress tests and can not seem to replicate the hard crash.... I was only able to replicate the crash one time, and that was with Cinebench R20. I've run AIDA64, Furmark, etc, etc. I just don't understand what is going on.. It always crashes when i'm AFK so I don't know if it freezes first then crashes, but I have caught it frozen one time and had to hard reset it. Temps are definitely not a concern, they stay around 70C. Aside from XMP enabled, everything else is stock I believe (radeon software is set to automatic/default, not sure if that actually overclocks the GPU or not.)
> 
> This is the error I get in Event Viewer after the crash (although the APIC ID # changes.) -
> 
> A fatal hardware error has occurred.
> 
> Reported by component: Processor Core
> Error Source: Machine Check Exception
> Error Type: Cache Hierarchy Error
> Processor APIC ID: 14
> 
> I've yet to have it happen in other games, but I play Destiny 2 the most. I've sort of convinced myself it may be my memory kit (with the help of some redditors) when it's running at XMP, but honestly since I can't replicate the crash, I can't be certain. It did run for a few hours with XMP off w/o crashing, but again, it happens randomly so this may have just been a fluke. My memory kit is BL2K16G36C16U4BL which isn't on the QVL list (not many sticks on the QVL list tbh... kind of frustrating.) Came across a reddit thread and there are a few other people recently that have had this same issue (not destiny 2, but in general.) This leads me to believe it's not strictly related to Destiny 2. I have a replacement CPU coming Wed, and I'm thinking about ordering some memory (G Skill Trident Z Neo 32gb 2x16 3600 CL16) tonight so it will arrive at the same time and I can test both. If anyone is running that kit successfully, please let me know as it isn't on the QVL either!
> 
> I'd really appreciate some more input on this issue as I just built this PC from brand new parts about a week ago and it's extremely frustrating. Wouldn't be so bad if I could actually replicate the error and pinpoint the cause, but it's not always that easy is it...
> 
> Let me know if you need any more info, hwinfo logs, etc.


There are two versions of the trident z neo 3600. The one that ends with the GTNC is Hynix - I have those and run them at 3800 without issues. Destiny 2 plays perfect. There have been some reports of radeon GPU drivers causing drivers so hard to tell if the graphics card is causing you issues as well... I'm on a 2070 super. 

Your RAM should be okay though... just try manually setting the Vdimm to 1.36V with your current settings and see how that goes?


----------



## Mullcom

rissie said:


> There are two versions of the trident z neo 3600. The one that ends with the GTNC is Hynix - I have those and run them at 3800 without issues. Destiny 2 plays perfect. There have been some reports of radeon GPU drivers causing drivers so hard to tell if the graphics card is causing you issues as well... I'm on a 2070 super.
> 
> 
> 
> Your RAM should be okay though... just try manually setting the Vdimm to 1.36V with your current settings and see how that goes?


Only happen in this game it can be the game it self. And perhaps like you saying here it can be driver's 

Make Shure everything is up to date. 

Skickat från min SM-G973F via Tapatalk


----------



## ManniX-ITA

SacraficeMyGoat said:


> Sorry, no the crash usually happens when i'm AFK in Destiny 2. Not two seperate crashes.


Try to set VDDP 900 and VDDG 950.
Both in CBS > XFR and AMD Overclocking.

Could be the drivers but I'm not confident, usually it doesn't relate specifically to low load.


----------



## superleeds27

ManniX-ITA said:


> meridius said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, my cpu sits at 40c most of the time and only spikes if i load certain apps or do the odd thing, it does not do it just sitting there. it jums to 62c the odd time and very rare at 68c and only lasts a sec of two and back to 40c.
> 
> i dont think its a temp thing as going from 40c to 68c and back to 40c in 2 sec is impossible i would of thought as heat can not build up and disappear that fast so i think it must be how amd monitor voltage spike more than temp spikes i would of thought.
> 
> I will look inot the link you sent me, but just for ref with amd power plans for the time been is it better to use the performance or balanced ?
> 
> 
> 
> If it's too quick usually means a problem with seating of the cooler; not enough thermal paste or not perfectly aligned to the heat-spreader.
> But it's hard to say if it's really too quick or not; mine can go from 37 to 69 in 2-3 seconds if I start CPU-z stress test.
> 
> For the power plan I used 1usmus; depends on your preference, between those 2 I'd choose the Performance.
Click to expand...

It'll be hard to determine. Depends on the case, cooler, case fans etc. Could just be the norm for that setup.


----------



## V1TRU

Maybe this can help someone who has wireless card problem after standby:

Disabling "wakeup from lan" in bios solved my bluetooth hardware appearing and disappearing after standby.

Hope this can spare some RMA


----------



## Mullcom

V1TRU said:


> Maybe this can help someone who has wireless card problem after standby:
> 
> Disabling "wakeup from lan" in bios solved my bluetooth hardware appearing and disappearing after standby.
> 
> Hope this can spare some RMA


On energy plan in windows. You candle do some changes also for wifi to let it not go down in energy consumption. Don't know if this applies to BT as well. But a tip 

Skickat från min SM-G973F via Tapatalk


----------



## betam4x

ManniX-ITA said:


> betam4x said:
> 
> 
> 
> Does anyone know how to get the FIT voltage on this board? There is no way it's only 1.15-1.175V...
> 
> 
> 
> You have to set Normal vCore with no offset, PBO Advanced with maximum configurable values for PPT/TDC/EDC, no scalar, no boost clock.
> Then run P95 and check the voltages.
Click to expand...

I tried that early on, ended up with a voltage of 1.175V.


----------



## Nighthog

ManniX-ITA said:


> Try to set VDDP 900 and VDDG 950.
> Both in CBS > XFR and AMD Overclocking.
> 
> Could be the drivers but I'm not confident, usually it doesn't relate specifically to low load.


I've come to the conclusion my CPU sample just completely dislikes any voltage at 1000mV or higher on VDDG_CCD. So keeping that one below it could solve issues for others as well.


----------



## Illined

ManniX-ITA said:


> Yes leave the Timing in Auto, it's only needed in rare cases to adjust.
> The Strength values must be adjusted together with ProcODT, usually what's recommended from the Calculator works fine.
> Unless you go for really extreme low or high VDDP/VDDG values.
> 
> I usually change VDDP and VDDG both in CBS > XFR and AMD Overclocking. Found out weird issues happens if you don't.
> Also if you go back after a full reboot you should found out that magically in XFR the VDDG is set to Manual 1050 instead of Auto; that's how behaves for me.
> 
> The SOC vCore voltage is in the Tweaker Menu, the first one.
> Seems more stable if you input a fixed voltage instead of letting it in Auto or Normal with offset. I'd start with 1.080-1.100v.
> It's been 3 days already that I'm playing with SOC voltage and VDDG/VDDP voltage to get rid of audio crackling; almost there but still have some very rare events.
> So annoying... AMD has a lot of improvements to do on this part, it's badly engineered.
> 
> Standby has always been problematic. But I have to say that without Hybrid-sleep enabled and F12a is rock solid.
> Quite an achievement. If I only could get rid of the subtle audio crackling would be almost perfect.
> Till the next changes in the profile of course



Tried the custom power plan again and what do you know, it crashed again while I was afk. Just coming back after sitting in the sun for half an hour and looking at a freshly booted up computer. Luckily everything was saved. Next step might be to just run on default memory values?

Edit: now running default memory values and the custom power plan. Will probably have results later today or tomorrow.


----------



## ManniX-ITA

betam4x said:


> I tried that early on, ended up with a voltage of 1.175V.


Wow, it's in very low. From my understanding means it's a very good binning.



Nighthog said:


> I've come to the conclusion my CPU sample just completely dislikes any voltage at 1000mV or higher on VDDG_CCD. So keeping that one below it could solve issues for others as well.


Mine too. I'm now at 980mv VDDG_CCD, 950mv VDDG_IOD.
At 1000mv sometimes reboots loading Windows.



Illined said:


> Tried the custom power plan again and what do you know, it crashed again while I was afk. Just coming back after sitting in the sun for half an hour and looking at a freshly booted up computer. Luckily everything was saved. Next step might be to just run on default memory values?
> 
> Edit: now running default memory values and the custom power plan. Will probably have results later today or tomorrow.


While running 900/950 VDDP/VDDG?
Then yes, indeed better to start looking at memory settings.


----------



## pschorr1123

SacraficeMyGoat said:


> Someone send helppppp. Pulling my hair out over this...
> 
> I keep getting hard crashes while playing Destiny 2 (extremely randomly, I went like 2 days without an crash and today it's happened about 3 times.) I've tried multiple stress tests and can not seem to replicate the hard crash.... I was only able to replicate the crash one time, and that was with Cinebench R20. I've run AIDA64, Furmark, etc, etc. I just don't understand what is going on.. It always crashes when i'm AFK so I don't know if it freezes first then crashes, but I have caught it frozen one time and had to hard reset it. Temps are definitely not a concern, they stay around 70C. Aside from XMP enabled, everything else is stock I believe (radeon software is set to automatic/default, not sure if that actually overclocks the GPU or not.)
> 
> This is the error I get in Event Viewer after the crash (although the APIC ID # changes.) -
> 
> A fatal hardware error has occurred.
> 
> Reported by component: Processor Core
> Error Source: Machine Check Exception
> Error Type: Cache Hierarchy Error
> Processor APIC ID: 14
> 
> I've yet to have it happen in other games, but I play Destiny 2 the most. I've sort of convinced myself it may be my memory kit (with the help of some redditors) when it's running at XMP, but honestly since I can't replicate the crash, I can't be certain. It did run for a few hours with XMP off w/o crashing, but again, it happens randomly so this may have just been a fluke. My memory kit is BL2K16G36C16U4BL which isn't on the QVL list (not many sticks on the QVL list tbh... kind of frustrating.) Came across a reddit thread and there are a few other people recently that have had this same issue (not destiny 2, but in general.) This leads me to believe it's not strictly related to Destiny 2. I have a replacement CPU coming Wed, and I'm thinking about ordering some memory (G Skill Trident Z Neo 32gb 2x16 3600 CL16) tonight so it will arrive at the same time and I can test both. If anyone is running that kit successfully, please let me know as it isn't on the QVL either!
> 
> I'd really appreciate some more input on this issue as I just built this PC from brand new parts about a week ago and it's extremely frustrating. Wouldn't be so bad if I could actually replicate the error and pinpoint the cause, but it's not always that easy is it...
> 
> Let me know if you need any more info, hwinfo logs, etc.


Upon Googling your specific Event Viewer Codes I came across this site:https://social.technet.microsoft.co...vent-id-18-microsoft-windows-whea-logger.aspx

doesn't look good. I see you already have replacement CPU coming so hopefully that will resolve your issue.

As for RAM passing mem stability tests isn't enough as 1 borderline iffy setting will be enough to crash pc while gaming. You should add a few AAA games to your stability testing methodology to ensure RAM can handle heavy workloads. This is important because RAM issues on Ryzen often present while gaming causing users to look at other things besides the RAM as the cause.

Before I built my 1st Ryzen build back in 2017 I used to think that if I was able to post, install Windows, and boot into Windows everything was all good. Boy, I couldn't have been more wrong, lol. 

There was an issue with 1st gen Ryzen freezing at idle because vcore would drop down below .0400 and some PSUs didn't like that at all. As a fix they added a PSU Idle power setting in bios that lets you choose "typical" and "Low". The "Typical" setting keeps vcore from dropping below .800 which keeps some older PSUs happy. I'm sure this isn't your issue as it only occurs for you while gaming and would hard lock the PC while idle at desktop needing a cold reset.


----------



## junneh

Hey guys, could anyone here with an x570 Aorus Elite tell me wether this board has amped audio output? either front or back ? (smart headphone amp thing)


----------



## Nighthog

junneh said:


> Hey guys, could anyone here with an x570 Aorus Elite tell me wether this board has amped audio output? either front or back ? (smart headphone amp thing)


As far as I could tell it doesn't have it.

You need ALC1220 it seems, the X570 Aorus Elite has only ALC1200.


----------



## Illined

ManniX-ITA said:


> While running 900/950 VDDP/VDDG?
> Then yes, indeed better to start looking at memory settings.



Yes, while running those values. I'm tempted to just leave it running and go do something else, just to see if it craps out again.


----------



## junneh

Nighthog said:


> As far as I could tell it doesn't have it.
> 
> You need ALC1220 it seems, the X570 Aorus Elite has only ALC1200.


Thanks, thats what I thought at first, but some MSI 1200 based boards have it (and some msi 1200 based boards I cant find it in their marketing anywhere)

But for GB its only with 1220 as suspected, thanks for confirm!


----------



## Illined

ManniX-ITA said:


> While running 900/950 VDDP/VDDG?
> Then yes, indeed better to start looking at memory settings.



Running RAM with only the XMP profile enabled, voltage set to what it is supposed to be and using the custom power plan, the computer once again crashed while I was having dinner. This said I do believe the RAM is not the issue, but I will keep the XMP profile enabled without overclocking.

This means a different issue is at play and I have no idea what. Temperatures are fine. If I get the new cooler tomorrow then I will still go ahead with reseating everything. Could anything else be at play here?

Edit: cooler is on back-order so I'll have to wait with reseating everything. Did a checkdisk and an sfc /scannow which both found no issues. Did read somewhere on the internet in a thread with someone who also had idle freezes that it might be the PSU not being able to handle specific sleep states. I have no spare parts laying around for testing unfortunately.


----------



## ManniX-ITA

Illined said:


> Running RAM with only the XMP profile enabled, voltage set to what it is supposed to be and using the custom power plan, the computer once again crashed while I was having dinner. This said I do believe the RAM is not the issue, but I will keep the XMP profile enabled without overclocking.
> 
> This means a different issue is at play and I have no idea what. Temperatures are fine. If I get the new cooler tomorrow then I will still go ahead with reseating everything. Could anything else be at play here?
> 
> Edit: cooler is on back-order so I'll have to wait with reseating everything. Did a checkdisk and an sfc /scannow which both found no issues. Did read somewhere on the internet in a thread with someone who also had idle freezes that it might be the PSU not being able to handle specific sleep states. I have no spare parts laying around for testing unfortunately.


Under Tweaker > Advanced CPU you can set the Power Supply Load, try forcing it at Typical. If not working, test Low.
Is this a new Windows installation?
Otherwise maybe it's worth to check another install, you can also use a USB stick.


----------



## Illined

ManniX-ITA said:


> Under Tweaker > Advanced CPU you can set the Power Supply Load, try forcing it at Typical. If not working, test Low.
> Is this a new Windows installation?
> Otherwise maybe it's worth to check another install, you can also use a USB stick.



I am now running a good old Memtest86 which I will leave for a while. Should anything pop up, I can test individual sticks the coming night.


This is a new installation in the sense that I did a fresh install while I already had all these components. It has been a couple of months since the fresh install, but I am considering another fresh install as an option.


----------



## meridius

Mullcom said:


> If the temp jumps like that. It gave my a thought that CPU have somewhere bad contact to heatsink? Have not follow the whole thread. have you try to redoing the heatsink on the cpu with pasta.
> 
> And yes it's a bit weird. Ether way it should not jump on easy loads like that.
> 
> Skickat från min SM-G973F via Tapatalk


dont think its the HS as there are far to many sites and forums stating the same thing with this CPU, it seems normal for AMD CPUs to spike. Plus i put the paste on the way noctua states on there website and my temps max out about 80c to 81c at full loads, if it was not right the CPU would get hotter than that


----------



## meridius

ManniX-ITA said:


> If it's too quick usually means a problem with seating of the cooler; not enough thermal paste or not perfectly aligned to the heat-spreader.
> But it's hard to say if it's really too quick or not; mine can go from 37 to 69 in 2-3 seconds if I start CPU-z stress test.
> 
> For the power plan I used 1usmus; depends on your preference, between those 2 I'd choose the Performance.


ill have to look into it abit more and post back as i never normaly timed it, I just noticed that the fans used to ramp up and down abit to quick.

ill take a look as i am still using my old system and the AMD system is sitting there as i am trying to find some new monitors to go with it, lol


----------



## meridius

ok did a quick test

sitting in windows 10 doing nothing but might be the odd background proccess i dont know whats working

CPU
Min 32c
Max 51C
Average 38c

cpu jumps around about 34c to 41c when sitting doing nothing in windows

now loading apps

Load Edge and run youtube 1C more no spike
CPU
Max 52C
Average 39c

Microsoft store app and updates
CPU
Max 59C
Average 41c

Update windows
CPU
Max 62C
Average 42c

cpu jumps around about 34c to 53c when doing some tasks.

its hard to say how fast the spikes jump as it just does it when doing things but not to sure how quickly.

the max temp spikes get higher if the computer is doing somthing as the current cpu temp can be about 53c then i can get spikes in the 63c. so maybe i am only getting 63c to 68c spikes when the cpu is doing somthing more to begin with and running at 53c current temp and jumping into the 62c to 68c temp spikes, and when its not doing anything and sitting at 40c i then getting 52c spikes. 

so buy the looks of it i might get about 10c spikes from what ever the current temps i am at, not a 20c spike temp which i thought i was getting so the cpu is not jumpping form say 40c to 68c but is jumping form current 40c to high 52c and 51c current to 62c high.

i hope i explained that better, lol

also i just updated the AMD power plans today to the latest versions


----------



## Mullcom

meridius said:


> dont think its the HS as there are far to many sites and forums stating the same thing with this CPU, it seems normal for AMD CPUs to spike. Plus i put the paste on the way noctua states on there website and my temps max out about 80c to 81c at full loads, if it was not right the CPU would get hotter than that


Maybe. But jumping higher temps on small load's. What ells could it be? I only go for a logical guess to that statement. My CPU jump Also to around 60c but that is more heavier load's. If some Aria on the CPU not proper contact to heatsink. It maybe can run but getting trubbel on the long-run. 

Skickat från min SM-G973F via Tapatalk


----------



## Mullcom

meridius said:


> ok did a quick test
> 
> 
> 
> sitting in windows 10 doing nothing but might be the odd background proccess i dont know whats working
> 
> 
> 
> CPU
> 
> Min 32c
> 
> Max 51C
> 
> Average 38c
> 
> 
> 
> cpu jumps around about 34c to 41c when sitting doing nothing in windows
> 
> 
> 
> now loading apps
> 
> 
> 
> Load Edge and run youtube 1C more no spike
> 
> CPU
> 
> Max 52C
> 
> Average 39c
> 
> 
> 
> Microsoft store app and updates
> 
> CPU
> 
> Max 59C
> 
> Average 41c
> 
> 
> 
> Update windows
> 
> CPU
> 
> Max 62C
> 
> Average 42c
> 
> 
> 
> cpu jumps around about 34c to 53c when doing some tasks.
> 
> 
> 
> its hard to say how fast the spikes jump as it just does it when doing things but not to sure how quickly.
> 
> 
> 
> the max temp spikes get higher if the computer is doing somthing as the current cpu temp can be about 53c then i can get spikes in the 63c. so maybe i am only getting 63c to 68c spikes when the cpu is doing somthing more to begin with and running at 53c current temp and jumping into the 62c to 68c temp spikes, and when its not doing anything and sitting at 40c i then getting 52c spikes.
> 
> 
> 
> so buy the looks of it i might get about 10c spikes from what ever the current temps i am at, not a 20c spike temp which i thought i was getting so the cpu is not jumpping form say 40c to 68c but is jumping form current 40c to high 52c and 51c current to 62c high.
> 
> 
> 
> i hope i explained that better, lol
> 
> 
> 
> also i just updated the AMD power plans today to the latest versions


Okej. How you describe it now. it seams normal. Why not test prime95.?

https://www.mersenne.org/download/

This can make the CPU really hot and if computer can handle this it probably other component you should check.

Starting application and some longer loads it jump a bit in temp. 

In power plan config check if all CPU setting are max out. If it like this in image. Higher that value and see if it get more stable

Skickat från min SM-G973F via Tapatalk


----------



## heezflash

u can getaround the spikes with manual oc and fixed voltage and frequency but yea other then that, spikes happend, the cpu is trying to open that crome tab or updated windows extra fast for u  i mean it must be hard to forsee how hard the task is  but it is trying its best  and the fans be like "he we go again"  set a time delay for the fans or a custom fan curve, i have custom fancurv ut i also have custom water cooling aka another parameter cuz the water have to get hot before the fans can cool it xd


----------



## meridius

also what i noticed the above temps are with HWinfo64 V6.26

ryzen master says temp 36c and Hwinfo says 43c ???????? so i dont even know which is the right temp as thast a big difference so i am not to sure which is reporting the right temp anyway.

might try prime95 i have ran aida64ex and that pushed the cpu to 80c to 82c max when i ran it for an hour


----------



## meridius

heezflash said:


> u can getaround the spikes with manual oc and fixed voltage and frequency but yea other then that, spikes happend, the cpu is trying to open that crome tab or updated windows extra fast for u  i mean it must be hard to forsee how hard the task is  but it is trying its best  and the fans be like "he we go again"  set a time delay for the fans or a custom fan curve, i have custom fancurv ut i also have custom water cooling aka another parameter cuz the water have to get hot before the fans can cool it xd



i set the custom fan curve as the master does not seem to have a delay or one that works

my fans run at 55% up to 68c which is 900rpm and then start to ramp up when the cpu hits 80c and max out at 1500rpm so if the cpu does spike i dont get any fan ramps.


----------



## meridius

Mullcom said:


> Okej. How you describe it now. it seams normal. Why not test prime95.?
> 
> https://www.mersenne.org/download/
> 
> This can make the CPU really hot and if computer can handle this it probably other component you should check.
> 
> Starting application and some longer loads it jump a bit in temp.
> 
> In power plan config check if all CPU setting are max out. If it like this in image. Higher that value and see if it get more stable
> 
> Skickat från min SM-G973F via Tapatalk


cheers

mines set ot 100%


----------



## heezflash

@Mullcom förstod att du var svensk asså  and yes thats exaclty what i ment  nice man


----------



## Mullcom

heezflash said:


> @Mullcom förstod att du var svensk asså  and yes thats exaclty what i ment  nice man


Hehe.  

Jepp . I have really hard time with spelling on both language. Using Translation most of the time and some times it get some misses.



Skickat från min SM-G973F via Tapatalk


----------



## heezflash

meridius said:


> i set the custom fan curve as the master does not seem to have a delay or one that works
> 
> my fans run at 55% up to 68c which is 900rpm and then start to ramp up when the cpu hits 80c and max out at 1500rpm so if the cpu does spike i dont get any fan ramps.


thats nice i have simular settings for my fans  
but i can only imagien people who have not inerest or skill to find out "why the f are the pc sounding like this" meanwile pc takeoff opening crome xd


----------



## heezflash

same here som you kan see


----------



## Mullcom

I sett My fans go on about 75c and around 80c it get Almost straye line. But I am using water-cooling.

Skickat från min SM-G973F via Tapatalk


----------



## Mullcom

https://www.globenewswire.com/news-...-Before-with-New-Ryzen-3000XT-Processors.html

Skickat från min SM-G973F via Tapatalk


----------



## SacraficeMyGoat

rissie said:


> There are two versions of the trident z neo 3600. The one that ends with the GTNC is Hynix - I have those and run them at 3800 without issues. Destiny 2 plays perfect. There have been some reports of radeon GPU drivers causing drivers so hard to tell if the graphics card is causing you issues as well... I'm on a 2070 super.
> 
> Your RAM should be okay though... just try manually setting the Vdimm to 1.36V with your current settings and see how that goes?


Thanks, I have some 3600 Gskill Trident Z Neo (GTNC) coming tomorrow just incase it is memory related. I also set memory to XMP and manually set the voltage to 1.35V.


----------



## SacraficeMyGoat

ManniX-ITA said:


> Try to set VDDP 900 and VDDG 950.
> Both in CBS > XFR and AMD Overclocking.
> 
> Could be the drivers but I'm not confident, usually it doesn't relate specifically to low load.


I will try this, but could give tell me how to change these settings please. I'm not familiar with AMD software yet. Do I need to do this in BIOS or Ryzen Master?


----------



## SacraficeMyGoat

pschorr1123 said:


> Upon Googling your specific Event Viewer Codes I came across this site:https://social.technet.microsoft.co...vent-id-18-microsoft-windows-whea-logger.aspx
> 
> doesn't look good. I see you already have replacement CPU coming so hopefully that will resolve your issue.
> 
> As for RAM passing mem stability tests isn't enough as 1 borderline iffy setting will be enough to crash pc while gaming. You should add a few AAA games to your stability testing methodology to ensure RAM can handle heavy workloads. This is important because RAM issues on Ryzen often present while gaming causing users to look at other things besides the RAM as the cause.
> 
> Before I built my 1st Ryzen build back in 2017 I used to think that if I was able to post, install Windows, and boot into Windows everything was all good. Boy, I couldn't have been more wrong, lol.
> 
> There was an issue with 1st gen Ryzen freezing at idle because vcore would drop down below .0400 and some PSUs didn't like that at all. As a fix they added a PSU Idle power setting in bios that lets you choose "typical" and "Low". The "Typical" setting keeps vcore from dropping below .800 which keeps some older PSUs happy. I'm sure this isn't your issue as it only occurs for you while gaming and would hard lock the PC while idle at desktop needing a cold reset.


Any stress test programs I can use that will put the same amount of stress as a AAA game title? Going to play a few games today and see how things go, but when i'm not playing i'd like to put a synthetic load on.


----------



## setza

Anyone knows what changes come with the new bios that just released today? the F20a one on my x570 ultra for example.


----------



## Diablo85

setza said:


> Anyone knows what changes come with the new bios that just released today? the F20a one on my x570 ultra for example.


F20A showed up for my xtreme as well. Guessing this is the bios that includes the newer agesa? I'm gonna hold off for now until I see a handful of reports to see how well its working for everyone.


----------



## dansi

gigabtye updated their x570 v1.1 page, interesting all v1.1 can support ddr4 up to 5400, because of a :



> Shielded Memory Routing
> All memory routing is under the PCB inner layer shielded by a large ground layer to protect from external interference.


I wonder if this is marketing flub or real hardware addition to v1.1 boards?

https://www.gigabyte.com/us/Motherboard/X570-AORUS-XTREME-rev-11#kf
https://www.gigabyte.com/us/Motherboard/X570-AORUS-ULTRA-rev-11#kf
https://www.gigabyte.com/us/Motherboard/X570-AORUS-MASTER-rev-11#kf
https://www.gigabyte.com/us/Motherboard/X570-AORUS-PRO-rev-11#kf


----------



## betam4x

rissie said:


> There are two versions of the trident z neo 3600. The one that ends with the GTNC is Hynix - I have those and run them at 3800 without issues. Destiny 2 plays perfect. There have been some reports of radeon GPU drivers causing drivers so hard to tell if the graphics card is causing you issues as well... I'm on a 2070 super.
> 
> Your RAM should be okay though... just try manually setting the Vdimm to 1.36V with your current settings and see how that goes?


There is also the GTZRC which is Hynix (just has RGB).


----------



## dansi

From the specifications page

Master v1.1


> *3rd Generation AMD Ryzen™ processors:
> Support for DDR4 5200(O.C.) / 5000(O.C.) / 4866(O.C.) / 4600(O.C.)/* 4400(O.C.) / 4300(O.C.) / 4266(O.C.) / 4133(O.C.) / 4000(O.C.) / 3866(O.C.) / 3800(O.C.) / 3733(O.C.) / 3600(O.C.) / 3466(O.C.) / 3400(O.C.) / 3333(O.C.) / 3300(O.C.) / 3200 / 2933 / 2667 / 2400 / 2133 MHz memory modules
> *New Generation AMD Ryzen™ with Radeon™ Graphics processors:
> Support for DDR4 5400(O.C.)*/ 5200(O.C.) / 5000(O.C.) / 4866(O.C.) / 4600(O.C.)/ 4400(O.C.) / 4300(O.C.) / 4266(O.C.) / 4133(O.C.) / 4000(O.C.) / 3866(O.C.) / 3800(O.C.) / 3733(O.C.) / 3600(O.C.) / 3466(O.C.) / 3400(O.C.) / 3333(O.C.) / 3300(O.C.) / 3200 / 2933 / 2667 / 2400 / 2133 MHz memory modules
> 2nd Generation AMD Ryzen™ processors/ 2nd Generation AMD Ryzen™ with Radeon™ Vega Graphics processors / 1st Generation AMD Ryzen™ with Radeon™ Vega Graphics processors:
> Support for DDR4 3600(O.C.) / 3466(O.C.) / 3400(O.C.) / 3333(O.C.) / 3300(O.C.) / 3200 / 2933 / 2667 / 2400 / 2133 MHz memory modules
> 4 x DDR4 DIMM sockets supporting up to 128 GB (32 GB single DIMM capacity) of system memory
> Dual channel memory architecture
> Support for ECC Un-buffered DIMM 1Rx8/2Rx8 memory modules*
> * ECC mode supported by 3rd Gen AMD Ryzen™/ 2nd Gen AMD Ryzen™ and only PRO sku of 2nd Gen AMD Ryzen™ with Radeon™ Vega Graphics processors/ AMD Ryzen™ with Radeon™ Vega Graphics processors.
> Support for non-ECC Un-buffered DIMM 1Rx8/2Rx8/1Rx16 memory modules
> Support for Extreme Memory Profile (XMP) memory modules



Master v1.0


> *3rd Generation AMD Ryzen™ processors:
> Support for DDR4 4400(O.C.) */ 4300(O.C.) / 4266(O.C.) / 4133(O.C.) / 4000(O.C.) / 3866(O.C.) / 3800(O.C.) / 3733(O.C.) / 3600(O.C.) / 3466(O.C.) / 3400(O.C.) / 3333(O.C.) / 3300(O.C.) / 3200 / 2933 / 2667 / 2400 / 2133 MHz memory modules
> 2nd Generation AMD Ryzen™ processors/2nd Generation AMD Ryzen™ with Radeon™ Vega Graphics processors/AMD Ryzen™ with Radeon™ Vega Graphics processors:
> Support for DDR4 3600(O.C.) / 3400(O.C.) / 3333(O.C.) / 3200(O.C.) / 2933 / 2667 / 2400 / 2133 MHz memory modules
> 4 x DDR4 DIMM sockets supporting up to 128 GB (32 GB single DIMM capacity) of system memory
> Dual channel memory architecture
> Support for ECC Un-buffered DIMM 1Rx8/2Rx8 memory modules*
> * ECC mode supported by 3rd Gen AMD Ryzen™/ 2nd Gen AMD Ryzen™ and only PRO sku of 2nd Gen AMD Ryzen™ with Radeon™ Vega Graphics processors/ AMD Ryzen™ with Radeon™ Vega Graphics processors.
> Support for non-ECC Un-buffered DIMM 1Rx8/2Rx8/1Rx16 memory modules
> Support for Extreme Memory Profile (XMP) memory modules


----------



## SacraficeMyGoat

dansi said:


> From the specifications page
> 
> Master v1.1
> 
> 
> 
> Master v1.0


Interesting. How can I tell if I have v1.0 or v1.1?


----------



## dansi

SacraficeMyGoat said:


> Interesting. How can I tell if I have v1.0 or v1.1?


quickest way is to see if you have 2 capacitors between your cpu socket and the ram slot, if yes, yours is v1.0

other changes include a thunderbolt header and some component switch in the top vrm section.


----------



## ryouiki

Board revision is printed on the very bottom left corner. I doubt there was much changes in that area of the board anyway, probably just different testing done on 1.1, my 1.1 board seems more fussy about memory then my 1.0 board.


----------



## Spectre73

dansi said:


> gigabtye updated their x570 v1.1 page, interesting all v1.1 can support ddr4 up to 5400, because of a :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shielded Memory Routing
> All memory routing is under the PCB inner layer shielded by a large ground layer to protect from external interference.
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder if this is marketing flub or real hardware addition to v1.1 boards?
> 
> https://www.gigabyte.com/us/Motherboard/X570-AORUS-XTREME-rev-11#kf
> https://www.gigabyte.com/us/Motherboard/X570-AORUS-ULTRA-rev-11#kf
> https://www.gigabyte.com/us/Motherboard/X570-AORUS-MASTER-rev-11#kf
> https://www.gigabyte.com/us/Motherboard/X570-AORUS-PRO-rev-11#kf
Click to expand...

Can we be sure that this is only true for 1.1 and not 1.0? This should in practice not be relevant, but it could allow us lower frequencies, up to 3800 with better timings or easier stability.


----------



## SacraficeMyGoat

ryouiki said:


> Board revision is printed on the very bottom left corner. I doubt there was much changes in that area of the board anyway, probably just different testing done on 1.1, my 1.1 board seems more fussy about memory then my 1.0 board.


Thanks. Mine is 1.1 as well.


----------



## RaXelliX

Diablo85 said:


> F20A showed up for my xtreme as well. Guessing this is the bios that includes the newer agesa? I'm gonna hold off for now until I see a handful of reports to see how well its working for everyone.





> Update AMD AGESA ComboV2 1.0.0.2 for 3rd Gen AMD Ryzen XT series processors and New Gen AMD Ryzen with Radeon Graphics processors support


Only +0.08MB added to BIOS filesize. Not bad imho.


----------



## Illined

Installed the Combo AGESA BIOS for the Aorus X570 Master (F20A). Changes include minor graphical updates (for example the yes and no buttons to confirm settings no longer have a texture). The AMD CBS and AND Overclocking menus have been reorganised. XFR Enhancement seems to have vanished there




Apart from that I ran Memtest86 all night and it couldn't find any errors. I'm now excluding RAM from being a possible issue with my idle crashes.


Edit: screenshots of the F20A update. *There is also mention of X590!*


----------



## R-Type!

Illined said:


> Installed the Combo AGESA BIOS for the Aorus X570 Master (F20A). Changes include minor graphical updates (for example the yes and no buttons to confirm settings no longer have a texture). The AMD CBS and AND Overclocking menus have been reorganised. XFR Enhancement seems to have vanished there
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Apart from that I ran Memtest86 all night and it couldn't find any errors. I'm now excluding RAM from being a possible issue with my idle crashes.
> 
> 
> Edit: screenshots of the F20A update. *There is also mention of X590!*


109 BCLK? Really? 
My master can't go above 100.3 before SATA starts to act up.


----------



## mrsteelx

Illined said:


> Installed the Combo AGESA BIOS for the Aorus X570 Master (F20A). Changes include minor graphical updates (for example the yes and no buttons to confirm settings no longer have a texture). The AMD CBS and AND Overclocking menus have been reorganised. XFR Enhancement seems to have vanished there
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Apart from that I ran Memtest86 all night and it couldn't find any errors. I'm now excluding RAM from being a possible issue with my idle crashes.
> 
> 
> Edit: screenshots of the F20A update. *There is also mention of X590!*


I like have the memory training options now.


----------



## dansi

RaXelliX said:


> Only +0.08MB added to BIOS filesize. Not bad imho.


holy! f20a bios extracted file size is a nice round 16mb!

we are doomed for those on gigabtye x570. :h34r-smi


----------



## Cata79

Stop spreading this crap. ALL bioses have the 16Mb size, moron.


----------



## RaXelliX

dansi said:


> holy! f20a bios extracted file size is a nice round 16mb!
> 
> we are doomed for those on v1.0 x570. :h34r-smi


Truth is we don't know. I was just going by the ZIP file size.


----------



## dansi

Cata79 said:


> Stop spreading this crap. ALL bioses have the 16Mb size, moron.


you are right, i apologise :h34r-smi


----------



## Illined

R-Type! said:


> 109 BCLK? Really?
> My master can't go above 100.3 before SATA starts to act up.



No no, that is definitely wrong. I am running at stock with only XMP profile and PBO enabled. Never touched BCLK and just checked HWinfo and it is at 100Mhz. Checked again in the BIOS and it was reported at 100.41Mhz.

My system is nothing to be proud of since I am having constant crashes during idle... Even now with the changed Typical Current Idle. Changed now to Low Current Idle. It's very ****ty to have constant crashes and not know what is causing them. Almost ready to switch back to Intel.


----------



## snabbledabble

Does anyone know the bios update i stable? Looking to upgrade but would like to know if its better than 12g which is what i am currently on.


----------



## superleeds27

Are there any known improvements in Combo V2 for X570?


----------



## pal

dansi said:


> gigabtye updated their x570 v1.1 page, interesting all v1.1 can support ddr4 up to 5400, because of a :
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder if this is marketing flub or real hardware addition to v1.1 boards?
> 
> https://www.gigabyte.com/us/Motherboard/X570-AORUS-XTREME-rev-11#kf
> https://www.gigabyte.com/us/Motherboard/X570-AORUS-ULTRA-rev-11#kf
> https://www.gigabyte.com/us/Motherboard/X570-AORUS-MASTER-rev-11#kf
> https://www.gigabyte.com/us/Motherboard/X570-AORUS-PRO-rev-11#kf


rev 1.1 have thunderbolt pin header, 1.0 dont have it.


----------



## Alex0401

Is it worth updating BIOS on F20A if I have a 3700X processor and Aorus Master rev.1.0 motherboard?


----------



## Morph3R

superleeds27 said:


> Are there any known improvements in Combo V2 for X570?


Most probably all the optimizations already done for AGESA 1.0.0.5 are recompiled in V2:

Change log for AMD AGESA 1.0.0.5:
- Rollup of 1004a, ab, abb, abba patches into a single release
- Fixed a PCIe lane configuration issue on the AMD Ryzen 3 PRO 2100GE
- Resolved an intermittent virtual memory error with Realtek onboard LAN
- Improved POST with select Micron DDR4-3200 memory ICs
- Optimized PCIe firmware to improve stability and interoperability


----------



## Biggd0gg

F20a brings about an incredible amount of extra bios options


----------



## Nicked_Wicked

F20a gives me the same scores as before with CB R20 as well as Time Spy and that’s with a higher ambient temperature so it might perform slightly better than 1.0.0.4b.

Seems the cores can go fully to sleep now with the Ryzen Balanced power profile, interesting behavior.


----------



## snabbledabble

Nicked_Wicked said:


> F20a gives me the same scores as before with CB R20 as well as Time Spy and that’s with a higher ambient temperature so it might perform slightly better than 1.0.0.4b.
> 
> Seems the cores can go fully to sleep now with the Ryzen Balanced power profile, interesting behavior.


would you say that this helps overall temperature for ryzen?


----------



## dansi

Nicked_Wicked said:


> F20a gives me the same scores as before with CB R20 as well as Time Spy and that’s with a higher ambient temperature so it might perform slightly better than 1.0.0.4b.
> 
> Seems the cores can go fully to sleep now with the Ryzen Balanced power profile, interesting behavior.


does the bios still lag with csm off?


----------



## Nicked_Wicked

snabbledabble said:


> Nicked_Wicked said:
> 
> 
> 
> F20a gives me the same scores as before with CB R20 as well as Time Spy and thatâ€™️s with a higher ambient temperature so it might perform slightly better than 1.0.0.4b.
> 
> Seems the cores can go fully to sleep now with the Ryzen Balanced power profile, interesting behavior.
> 
> 
> 
> would you say that this helps overall temperature for ryzen?
Click to expand...

Voltages @ idle seem to be lower but temps seem the same. Might be observer effect but I doubt it. 



dansi said:


> Nicked_Wicked said:
> 
> 
> 
> F20a gives me the same scores as before with CB R20 as well as Time Spy and thatâ€™️s with a higher ambient temperature so it might perform slightly better than 1.0.0.4b.
> 
> Seems the cores can go fully to sleep now with the Ryzen Balanced power profile, interesting behavior.
> 
> 
> 
> does the bios still lag with csm off?
Click to expand...

Sure does, pretty annoying but other than that everything seems to work fine.


----------



## Yuke

Can anyone confirm if EDC = 1 still works with this? Not gonna gimp my PBO over minor changes.


----------



## Nighthog

Yuke said:


> Can anyone confirm if EDC = 1 still works with this? Not gonna gimp my PBO over minor changes.


EDC=10 works for X570 AORUS XTREME *F20a* AGESA ComboAM4v2PI 1.0.0.2, we also have unlocked AMD_CBS menu, all the settings you want and more to tinker with.


----------



## Nicked_Wicked

Strange, HWiNFO consistently keeps saying SVM is on (green instead of red) despite being disabled in the BIOS. Toggling it on and off again does not seem to do anything while SVM on 1.0.0.4b was simply marked red in HWiNFO. 

Does anyone know a method to test out if virtualization is enabled?

Edit: Task manager says enabled as well, can anyone confirm SVM still works with it being disabled in the BIOS?


----------



## Diablo85

Nicked_Wicked said:


> Strange, HWiNFO consistently keeps saying SVM is on (green instead of red) despite being disabled in the BIOS. Toggling it on and off again does not seem to do anything while SVM on 1.0.0.4b was simply marked red in HWiNFO.
> 
> Does anyone know a method to test out if virtualization is enabled?
> 
> Edit: Task manager says enabled as well, can anyone confirm SVM still works with it being disabled in the BIOS?


Ryzen master gave me **** for having SVM enabled in bios. Can you open that?


----------



## Nicked_Wicked

Diablo85 said:


> Ryzen master gave me **** for having SVM enabled in bios. Can you open that?



It does open for me weirdly enough, even with SVM enabled in the BIOS, seems borked. Might do a CMOS reset later today, although it should be unnecessary because F20a already got flashed with Q-Flash+. 



https://imgur.com/a/lkGIOsK


----------



## Yuke

Nighthog said:


> EDC=10 works for X570 AORUS XTREME *F20a* AGESA ComboAM4v2PI 1.0.0.2, we also have unlocked AMD_CBS menu, all the settings you want and more to tinker with.


Thanks, looking forward to more feedback about this. Just recently upgraded to latest F12g and dont want to dial in all the settings again ._.

Only thing that i would love to achieve is 1933/3866 RAM...wouldnt boot even with LN2-mode enabled lel.


----------



## pschorr1123

SacraficeMyGoat said:


> Any stress test programs I can use that will put the same amount of stress as a AAA game title? Going to play a few games today and see how things go, but when i'm not playing i'd like to put a synthetic load on.


Not that I know of off hand. As I have memory pass AIDA64 stress test but crash out playing a game. But AIDA64 is the most used synthetic stress test I've seen. Nice thing is it will stop the test if it detects an error so you can run unattended.

Doesn't help when new games launch with major bugs so you don't know if game is issue or something else so best to use older mature games


----------



## betam4x

Diablo85 said:


> Nicked_Wicked said:
> 
> 
> 
> Strange, HWiNFO consistently keeps saying SVM is on (green instead of red) despite being disabled in the BIOS. Toggling it on and off again does not seem to do anything while SVM on 1.0.0.4b was simply marked red in HWiNFO.
> 
> Does anyone know a method to test out if virtualization is enabled?
> 
> Edit: Task manager says enabled as well, can anyone confirm SVM still works with it being disabled in the BIOS?
> 
> 
> 
> Ryzen master gave me **** for having SVM enabled in bios. Can you open that?
Click to expand...




Nicked_Wicked said:


> Diablo85 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ryzen master gave me **** for having SVM enabled in bios. Can you open that?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It does open for me weirdly enough, even with SVM enabled in the BIOS, seems borked. Might do a CMOS reset later today, although it should be unnecessary because F20a already got flashed with Q-Flash+.
> 
> 
> 
> https://imgur.com/a/lkGIOsK
Click to expand...

A couple notes here. 

First, you should always “Load Optimized Defaults”, save and exit, flash the BIOS, and then ”Load Optimized Defaults” again when flashing a BIOS for any motherboard on any architecture. Yes it is possible to dirty flash, but it can create problems, some hidden. A particularly nasty scenario is a case where functionality for an item is present, but the UI option is removed. I have had this happen on both AMD and Intel systems. The only way to really fix things at that point is to open up the case and short the pins. On some boards I even had to remove the battery.

Second, Ryzen Master will launch with SVM enabled, however it won’t launch with Hyper-V enabled.


----------



## betam4x

I will be testing this BIOS later tonight. However, I am curious as to what the X590 chipset will bring to the table. I can't think of any way they can improve things, unless it is a reason to release a refresh of high end boards that don't suck. 

EDIT: Power Reporting Deviation is better, but still not perfect. It is a tad over 94% for me when Prime95 was running. Previous BIOS revisions were as low as 72% depending on load when CPU voltage was on "Auto".

EDIT #2: Idle voltages are down by a couple hundred mV for me. 

EDIT #3: Forget what I said in the previous edit, idle voltage is SIGNIFICANTLY down. I went from 970mV to 800-925 mV. My machine now idles at 80 watts (system power as measured from the wall). Also, apparently whatever improvements they made to fix compatibility with my RAM were reverted in this update, I had to drop down to DDR4-3466 for now. Okay, one last thing: My CPU cores drop as low as 0.2V. I assume this is the new sleep feature.

Okay, now I have to get to work.


----------



## ManniX-ITA

Here's my first feedback about F20a... TLDR; I'm probably going back to F12a soon

The good:

Unlocked settings in AMD CBS
PMU pattern bits can be now configured manually
Better memory compatibility (can run CL16 with GDM Disabled now)
ProcODT at 60 with XMP profile fixed
Can now run VDDP/VDDG at 1000/1050
Better UI graphics...

The bad:

*IMC is broken; memory bandwidth (Sandra) at 3800 MHz is much lower than F12a, almost same as when configured at IF 1800/3600 MHz.*
Memory latency is different (Sandra); about 75% worse (2-5 ns), rest better (2ns)
Almost all voltages, LLC settings behave differently
Worse scores in benchmark, from a tiny bit to quite considerably, probably related to memory issues
Weird stalls under the main Windows install, feels much slower
Fixed SOC Voltage now is a problem, up to reboots during CB20 MT, have to keep in Auto
VDDP/VDDG at 900/950 is messy now, much lower scores


----------



## dansi

betam4x said:


> I will be testing this BIOS later tonight. However, I am curious as to what the X590 chipset will bring to the table. I can't think of any way they can improve things, unless it is a reason to release a refresh of high end boards that don't suck.
> 
> EDIT: Power Reporting Deviation is better, but still not perfect. It is a tad over 94% for me when Prime95 was running. Previous BIOS revisions were as low as 72% depending on load when CPU voltage was on "Auto".
> 
> EDIT #2: Idle voltages are down by a couple hundred mV for me.
> 
> EDIT #3: Forget what I said in the previous edit, idle voltage is SIGNIFICANTLY down. I went from 970mV to 800-925 mV. My machine now idles at 80 watts (system power as measured from the wall). Also, apparently whatever improvements they made to fix compatibility with my RAM were reverted in this update, I had to drop down to DDR4-3466 for now. Okay, one last thing: My CPU cores drop as low as 0.2V. I assume this is the new sleep feature.
> 
> Okay, now I have to get to work.


Im on F11, and your edit #3 is working with F11 and latest amd chipset drivers. I get cpu vid minimum 0.2v. vcore minimum 0v. cpu sv12 tfn 0.85v. Then again i am applying an undervolt offset of -0.9v :h34r-smi
So maybe is not the new F20 bios?


----------



## Nighthog

I can note LN2 mode no longer allows me to do 1933FCLK with F20a like F12f allowed me to do. 

I get stuck on [07] when it would continue along in F12f LN2 mode workaround. Seems they handle post differently now to before. A little sad it didn't work when I just started to find it useful.


----------



## Nicked_Wicked

betam4x said:


> A couple notes here.
> 
> First, you should always “Load Optimized Defaults”, save and exit, flash the BIOS, and then ”Load Optimized Defaults” again when flashing a BIOS for any motherboard on any architecture. Yes it is possible to dirty flash, but it can create problems, some hidden. A particularly nasty scenario is a case where functionality for an item is present, but the UI option is removed. I have had this happen on both AMD and Intel systems. The only way to really fix things at that point is to open up the case and short the pins. On some boards I even had to remove the battery.
> 
> Second, Ryzen Master will launch with SVM enabled, however it won’t launch with Hyper-V enabled.



I actually did load optimized defaults beforehand and afterwards, I even tried multiple CMOS resets, choosing load optimized defaults and then exiting I even flashed it again with normal Q-Flash, along with the backup BIOS but to no avail. I'm starting to think this is an actual bug in the BIOS. Guess I'll try to short the pins or rip out the battery if I can even get there without removing a bunch of stuff when I get some time this week. 

If this is happening for anyone else with F20a please let me know.


----------



## Nighthog

delete double post


----------



## St0RM53

Can anyone test if EDC bug still works on F20a?


----------



## Sphex_

St0RM53 said:


> Can anyone test if EDC bug still works on F20a?





Nighthog said:


> EDC=10 works for X570 AORUS XTREME *F20a* AGESA ComboAM4v2PI 1.0.0.2, we also have unlocked AMD_CBS menu, all the settings you want and more to tinker with.


Already done, bub.


----------



## ManniX-ITA

St0RM53 said:


> Can anyone test if EDC bug still works on F20a?


I can confirm it works. But not as good as before for me.
Very swinging scores in CPU-z, very stable but low scores in CB20.


----------



## heezflash

ManniX-ITA said:


> I can confirm it works. But not as good as before for me.
> Very swinging scores in CPU-z, very stable but low scores in CB20.


did u check your watt on cpu package, i cant seem to get past 145 w no matter the settings, might be why, clocks are high but yea i only get 145w power draw so thats why my scors are same as defult.


----------



## ryouiki

F20A seems okay for me, but I've yet to run full memory/stress testing to validate the configuration yet. Cinebench score as identical to F12g (considering there is so much variance run to run getting the exact same score is pretty crazy). Slight uptick in memory Latency as reported by Aida64 (64.1 vs 64.4) but that doesn't necessarily mean anything.

As someone else mentioned SVM mode seems to be enabled even if it is disabled in BIOS. Virtualization software is running without issue even with the setting disabled in BIOS so seems to be broken.


----------



## Nighthog

Yeah can confirm Virtualization is default enabled and can't be disabled. 

PPT seems stuck @ default even if configured higher with PBO. (AVX2)
There are a few extra settings in BIOS in regard to power, cTDP & PPLC... settings about fused on-package values. These didn't really do anything before maybe they work as intended now? 
You need to use Manual settings rather than AUTO fused package values? I always thought these were for the fused values to be overridden but never found that they actually did anything when set.

PPLC = Package Power Limit Control *PPT will be used as the ASIC power limit* 
cTDP Control = *will be used for RC Thermal model only*

EDIT: Nope did nothing setting Package Power Limit higher. (It overrides your PBO PPT value)


----------



## ManniX-ITA

heezflash said:


> did u check your watt on cpu package, i cant seem to get past 145 w no matter the settings, might be why, clocks are high but yea i only get 145w power draw so thats why my scors are same as defult.


Don't know cause my PPT is configured at 135.
But I found out for some weird reason mine is limited to 115... only in the main install.
If I boot from the USB with the benchmarking Windows it goes up to 135 with no problems.
Maybe it's the same issue as yours?
No idea what could do something like this...


----------



## Tantawi

ManniX-ITA said:


> Here's my first feedback about F20a... TLDR; I'm probably going back to F12a soon
> 
> The good:
> 
> Unlocked settings in AMD CBS
> PMU pattern bits can be now configured manually
> Better memory compatibility (can run CL16 with GDM Disabled now)
> ProcODT at 60 with XMP profile fixed
> Can now run VDDP/VDDG at 1000/1050
> Better UI graphics...
> 
> The bad:
> 
> *IMC is broken; memory bandwidth (Sandra) at 3800 MHz is much lower than F12a, almost same as when configured at IF 1800/3600 MHz.*
> Memory latency is different (Sandra); about 75% worse (2-5 ns), rest better (2ns)
> Almost all voltages, LLC settings behave differently
> Worse scores in benchmark, from a tiny bit to quite considerably, probably related to memory issues
> Weird stalls under the main Windows install, feels much slower
> Fixed SOC Voltage now is a problem, up to reboots during CB20 MT, have to keep in Auto
> VDDP/VDDG at 900/950 is messy now, much lower scores


You nailed it!! was going crazy over CB20 reboots until I set the SOC voltage to Auto!


----------



## harkinsteven

Is smart fan working for anyone? I can't access the menu in the bios.


----------



## khaledmohi

F20a

Virtualization is default enabled and can't be disabled.


----------



## ManniX-ITA

Tantawi said:


> You nailed it!! was going crazy over CB20 reboots until I set the SOC voltage to Auto!


Annoying... probably source of some other issues like swinging scores.



harkinsteven said:


> Is smart fan working for anyone? I can't access the menu in the bios.


No problem with it. Maybe worth trying flashing from FreeDOS with DMI clear.



khaledmohi said:


> F20a
> 
> Virtualization is default enabled and can't be disabled.


Indeed, another reason for the low scores with PBO. They are piling up...

It's very weird... I almost got back full memory bandwidth but I don't know how.
I've benched IF 950/3800 and got almost full bandwidth.
Set back to IF 1900/3800 and instead of the crippled results as before got the same almost full.

I've been able to set VDDP/VDDG 900/1000, looked better but now I have crackling audio and USB drops. :thumbsdow


----------



## Diablo85

betam4x said:


> A couple notes here.
> 
> First, you should always “Load Optimized Defaults”, save and exit, flash the BIOS, and then ”Load Optimized Defaults” again when flashing a BIOS for any motherboard on any architecture. Yes it is possible to dirty flash, but it can create problems, some hidden. A particularly nasty scenario is a case where functionality for an item is present, but the UI option is removed. I have had this happen on both AMD and Intel systems. The only way to really fix things at that point is to open up the case and short the pins. On some boards I even had to remove the battery.
> 
> Second, Ryzen Master will launch with SVM enabled, however it won’t launch with Hyper-V enabled.


idk then. i'm still on F12f official and don't have hyper-v enabled. svm was the only setting i toggled and ryzen master complained when SVM was on and didn't when SVM was off


----------



## ManniX-ITA

Seems I got rid of the audio crackling enabling LN2, let's see if it's stable.
Kinda pathetic Gigabyte released this BIOS as official straight away, don't think went through even a basic sanity check.
It's already the 2nd time I found the clock half an hour in advance.
Don't be surprised if you have troubles with authentications, software doing bizarre things, etc; check the clock.


----------



## betam4x

Diablo85 said:


> betam4x said:
> 
> 
> 
> A couple notes here.
> 
> First, you should always â€œLoad Optimized Defaultsâ€, save and exit, flash the BIOS, and then â€Load Optimized Defaultsâ€ again when flashing a BIOS for any motherboard on any architecture. Yes it is possible to dirty flash, but it can create problems, some hidden. A particularly nasty scenario is a case where functionality for an item is present, but the UI option is removed. I have had this happen on both AMD and Intel systems. The only way to really fix things at that point is to open up the case and short the pins. On some boards I even had to remove the battery.
> 
> Second, Ryzen Master will launch with SVM enabled, however it wonâ€™️t launch with Hyper-V enabled.
> 
> 
> 
> idk then. i'm still on F12f official and don't have hyper-v enabled. svm was the only setting i toggled and ryzen master complained when SVM was on and didn't when SVM was off
Click to expand...

Certain software enables Windows virtualization at boot. This is what kills Ryzen Master. Ryzen master does not care about SVM, nor should it.

In order to disable it completely you have to use bcdedit. Merely removing hyper-v doesn’t disable it.


----------



## Diablo85

betam4x said:


> Certain software enables Windows virtualization at boot. This is what kills Ryzen Master. Ryzen master does not care about SVM, nor should it.
> 
> In order to disable it completely you have to use bcdedit. Merely removing hyper-v doesn’t disable it.


Something like...windows sandbox? I had SVM enabled so I could run sandbox as needed, mainly.


----------



## betam4x

Diablo85 said:


> Something like...windows sandbox? I had SVM enabled so I could run sandbox as needed, mainly.


Probably.

On a related note, I just got done dealing with a bootloop situation where the BIOS kept resetting to defaults. It eventually worked itself out after I flipped the switch on the PSU and then pushed the power button to discharge power from the system. Overall this new BIOS is a step in the right direction, but it has some bugs.


----------



## SacraficeMyGoat

Hey guys, few questions for you.

1)Wondering if I should update to F20a from F11 (i'll just be using XMP @ 3600 and maybe enable PBO, nothing else.) I've been having random crashes that I haven't been able to sort (replacement CPU and new set of memory came in today, so i'm going to swap the CPU out.) Will hold off on replacing the memory for now as I have no idea what is causing the crash since I can't replicate it and they're so random.

2) How can I download F11 BIOS on my 2nd BIOS chip and the new BIOS on my 1st chip? That way if there are any issues, I can just go back to F11. 

3) What's the best method for upgrading the BIOS (just download the file and run?) Any steps/precautions I need to take?

4) I'm currently using the Gigabyte chipset drivers, is it better to use the AMD drivers? If so, can I just download them over the current chipset drivers?

5) I have v1.1 of the motherboard, do I need to download the drivers/BIOS from the v1.1 page or are they the same as v1.0? I hadn't realized this when I first built my system and downloaded the v1.0 BIOS/drivers, so I don't think it's an issue, but want to make sure.


Sorry, I know I have TONS of questions, but i'm just trying to make sure I do everything right..


----------



## ryouiki

SacraficeMyGoat said:


> Hey guys, few questions for you.
> 
> 1)Wondering if I should update to F20a from F11 (i'll just be using XMP @ 3600 and maybe enable PBO, nothing else.) I've been having random crashes that I haven't been able to sort (replacement CPU and new set of memory came in today, so i'm going to swap the CPU out.) Will hold off on replacing the memory for now as I have no idea what is causing the crash since I can't replicate it and they're so random.
> 
> 2) How can I download F11 BIOS on my 2nd BIOS chip and the new BIOS on my 1st chip? That way if there are any issues, I can just go back to F11.
> 
> 3) What's the best method for upgrading the BIOS (just download the file and run?) Any steps/precautions I need to take?
> 
> 4) I'm currently using the Gigabyte chipset drivers, is it better to use the AMD drivers? If so, can I just download them over the current chipset drivers?
> 
> 5) I have v1.1 of the motherboard, do I need to download the drivers/BIOS from the v1.1 page or are they the same as v1.0? I hadn't realized this when I first built my system and downloaded the v1.0 BIOS/drivers, so I don't think it's an issue, but want to make sure.
> 
> 
> Sorry, I know I have TONS of questions, but i'm just trying to make sure I do everything right..


If this is the master, the easiest way to control BIOS flashing is just put the board into single BIOS mode and use the dip switch to select which is active/flash to whatever version you want to main/backup.

Not really a best method, some people swear by using QFlash+ (Flashback on ASUS, etc.) but I have had issues getting it to work on this board. I just end up going into the BIOS itself and using QFlash from there, easy enough.

As for drivers Gigabyte like most vendors seems to post whatever drivers they tested at the time, and generally do not keep those up to date, best to grab chipset drivers directly from AMD: https://www.amd.com/en/support/chipsets/amd-socket-am4/x570. Same for bluetooth/network/etc. from their respective vendors.

Board revision doesn't matter, since the hardware is the same from a driver perspective.


----------



## dansi

i guess the svm bug is causing the performance drops some you have.

with svm on and hyper-v running, your bclk drops by a few percent points, and so does your overall performance.


----------



## SacraficeMyGoat

ryouiki said:


> If this is the master, the easiest way to control BIOS flashing is just put the board into single BIOS mode and use the dip switch to select which is active/flash to whatever version you want to main/backup.
> 
> Not really a best method, some people swear by using QFlash+ (Flashback on ASUS, etc.) but I have had issues getting it to work on this board. I just end up going into the BIOS itself and using QFlash from there, easy enough.
> 
> As for drivers Gigabyte like most vendors seems to post whatever drivers they tested at the time, and generally do not keep those up to date, best to grab chipset drivers directly from AMD: https://www.amd.com/en/support/chipsets/amd-socket-am4/x570. Same for bluetooth/network/etc. from their respective vendors.
> 
> Board revision doesn't matter, since the hardware is the same from a driver perspective.


I'm currently on single BIOS mode (haven't messed with the switches since receiving the board.) So I assume i'm on the "first" BIOS. No idea how to use Qflash so I don't really wanna go that route. Should I just download the BIOS file from the Gigabyte website and run it?

As for the chipset, since I have the gigabyte ones installed now, can I just install the AMD chipset drivers over the existing ones?


----------



## Disassociative

F20a still seems to be giving me issues with sleep mode. The computer will go to sleep totally fine but upon trying to wake it the system will turn back on for a few seconds then just turn off again and if i press the power button after that to turn it back on again it'll act as if it has been turned off completely. Disabling hybrid sleep seems to resolve it, but it appeared to be totally fine on F11 and I prefer to have that enabled if possible. It's only been an issue for me on the F12 betas and now F20.


----------



## betam4x

dansi said:


> i guess the svm bug is causing the performance drops some you have.
> 
> with svm on and hyper-v running, your bclk drops by a few percent points, and so does your overall performance.


Few percentage points? It drops by less than 1% unless you tend to overclock your bclk (like me). That being said, I was busy today and haven't had a chance to look into whether svm can be disabled or not. I may check it before I go to bed in the next couple of minutes, just trying to fire off a few emails.


----------



## dansi

Yes i have random bsod problem with sleep so i disable it.
With ssd and with cool 'n' quiet, sleep is not worth the headaches


----------



## dansi

betam4x said:


> Few percentage points? It drops by less than 1% unless you tend to overclock your bclk (like me). That being said, I was busy today and haven't had a chance to look into whether svm can be disabled or not. I may check it before I go to bed in the next couple of minutes, just trying to fire off a few emails.


i seen blck go as low as 98% with svm
every boot seems to give a different bclk


----------



## ManniX-ITA

SacraficeMyGoat said:


> Hey guys, few questions for you.
> 
> 1)Wondering if I should update to F20a from F11 (i'll just be using XMP @ 3600 and maybe enable PBO, nothing else.) I've been having random crashes that I haven't been able to sort (replacement CPU and new set of memory came in today, so i'm going to swap the CPU out.) Will hold off on replacing the memory for now as I have no idea what is causing the crash since I can't replicate it and they're so random.
> 
> 2) How can I download F11 BIOS on my 2nd BIOS chip and the new BIOS on my 1st chip? That way if there are any issues, I can just go back to F11.
> 
> 3) What's the best method for upgrading the BIOS (just download the file and run?) Any steps/precautions I need to take?
> 
> 4) I'm currently using the Gigabyte chipset drivers, is it better to use the AMD drivers? If so, can I just download them over the current chipset drivers?
> 
> 5) I have v1.1 of the motherboard, do I need to download the drivers/BIOS from the v1.1 page or are they the same as v1.0? I hadn't realized this when I first built my system and downloaded the v1.0 BIOS/drivers, so I don't think it's an issue, but want to make sure.
> 
> 
> Sorry, I know I have TONS of questions, but i'm just trying to make sure I do everything right..


1) The F12 beta versions are for sure much more reliable. Unless you can't find a solution I'd skip F20a, just consider it last resort.

2) Disable Dual BIOS from the switch on the board

3) Best method is on a USB stick and use Q-Flash from BIOS itself, quick and reliable

4) Better you update to the latest from AMD

5) Except BIOS, same stuff



Disassociative said:


> F20a still seems to be giving me issues with sleep mode. The computer will go to sleep totally fine but upon trying to wake it the system will turn back on for a few seconds then just turn off again and if i press the power button after that to turn it back on again it'll act as if it has been turned off completely. Disabling hybrid sleep seems to resolve it, but it appeared to be totally fine on F11 and I prefer to have that enabled if possible. It's only been an issue for me on the F12 betas and now F20.





dansi said:


> Yes i have random bsod problem with sleep so i disable it.
> With ssd and with cool 'n' quiet, sleep is not worth the headaches


It works without Hybrid for me, also on F20a.
Never been able to make it 100% reliable with Hybrid even with F11.
It's just a few watts more power consumption but more reliable and quicker to resume. I'd go without.



dansi said:


> i seen blck go as low as 98% with svm
> every boot seems to give a different bclk


Spread spectrum is adaptive.
It doesn't usually go below 99.6; you have some strong EMI noise around the board.


----------



## SacraficeMyGoat

ManniX-ITA said:


> 1) The F12 beta versions are for sure much more reliable. Unless you can't find a solution I'd skip F20a, just consider it last resort.
> 
> 2) Disable Dual BIOS from the switch on the board
> 
> 3) Best method is on a USB stick and use Q-Flash from BIOS itself, quick and reliable
> 
> 4) Better you update to the latest from AMD
> 
> 5) Except BIOS, same stuff
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It works without Hybrid for me, also on F20a.
> Never been able to make it 100% reliable with Hybrid even with F11.
> It's just a few watts more power consumption but more reliable and quicker to resume. I'd go without.
> 
> 
> 
> Spread spectrum is adaptive.
> It doesn't usually go below 99.6; you have some strong EMI noise around the board.


Okay, i'll try F12a first, thank you!

Do I need to format the USB before putting the BIOS on it, or can I use one with data on it? After the BIOS is on the flash drive, I just enter the BIOS and press the QFlash button on the back?

Also, my replacement 3700x came today so i'll be installing that tomorrow. Will I need to download the drivers again or?


----------



## aveamurechi

The USB flash drive needs to be FAT32, so you probably have to format it. UEFI can only read up to FAT32, it's unaware about more advanced filesystems.


----------



## SacraficeMyGoat

aveamurechi said:


> The USB flash drive needs to be FAT32, so you probably have to format it. UEFI can only read up to FAT32, it's unaware about more advanced filesystems.


Thank you! I just downloaded the AMD x570 chipset drivers; previously had the Gigabyte one.

Will download the BIOS tomorrow.


----------



## ryouiki

SacraficeMyGoat said:


> I'm currently on single BIOS mode (haven't messed with the switches since receiving the board.) So I assume i'm on the "first" BIOS. No idea how to use Qflash so I don't really wanna go that route. Should I just download the BIOS file from the Gigabyte website and run it?
> 
> As for the chipset, since I have the gigabyte ones installed now, can I just install the AMD chipset drivers over the existing ones?


I suspect the default dip switch configuration is Dual BIOS, both of my boards came that way... so you would have to change that to single BIOS mode. After that you will have to put the BIOS file on a USB drive (probably FAT32 required, I don't think it supports exFAT), enter the BIOS, press F2 for Advanced Mode (if not already default), and then System Information -> QFlash. I tend to put the last "good" BIOS (F12G in my case) on the backup, copy a profile from the main to the backup, and then flash the main with a new revision.

Re: Chipset drivers, pretty sure they are just using a really old revision of the AMD package so it should just install directly.

I personally don't have any problems with F12G or F20A (minus SVM mode being broken, which I would have turned on anyway). I would stay away from the non-public BIOS files personally, you certainly aren't going to get any support from Gigabyte if something goes wrong.


----------



## n4p0l3onic

so for average joes, what's the difference between f20 bios and previous bioses? I mean is there any performance gain? is the new agesa better? or just don't bother if the pc is running fine?


----------



## superleeds27

Finally have a set of fan curves im happy with.

Idle - 31-39c
Opening a Program - Boosts to 49-51c
General Browsing - 40-50c

Took a few days to get there but here we are. Saved screenshots of these too for future reference!


----------



## Disassociative

n4p0l3onic said:


> so for average joes, what's the difference between f20 bios and previous bioses? I mean is there any performance gain? is the new agesa better? or just don't bother if the pc is running fine?


I seem to hit slightly higher single threaded boosts on more cores a little more often but all benchmarks seem to perform about the same. I’d say unless you’re getting an XT CPU or have an issue that a BIOS update might fix the average user is usually fine leaving it as is.


----------



## snabbledabble

superleeds27 said:


> Finally have a set of fan curves im happy with.
> 
> Idle - 31-39c
> Opening a Program - Boosts to 49-51c
> General Browsing - 40-50c
> 
> Took a few days to get there but here we are. Saved screenshots of these too for future reference!


What cpu cooler are you using for these fan curves?


----------



## superleeds27

snabbledabble said:


> What cpu cooler are you using for these fan curves?


The original Ben Nevis.

https://www.alpenfoehn.de/en/products/cpu-cooler/bennevis

With the Noctua NT-H2 Thermal Paste.


----------



## MikeS3000

Is EDC in PBO fixed on F20a? On 1.0.0.4 BIOSes you either had to set EDC to 0 (triggers factory default setting) or use the low EDC bug to get meaningful performance gains. Anything set above factory defaults such as maxing out EDC would cause a drop in performance. Is this fixed?


----------



## snabbledabble

superleeds27 said:


> The original Ben Nevis.
> 
> https://www.alpenfoehn.de/en/products/cpu-cooler/bennevis
> 
> With the Noctua NT-H2 Thermal Paste.


Thanks for the reply. Do you think these curves would work on a nh-d15?


----------



## ManniX-ITA

SacraficeMyGoat said:


> Okay, i'll try F12a first, thank you!
> 
> Do I need to format the USB before putting the BIOS on it, or can I use one with data on it? After the BIOS is on the flash drive, I just enter the BIOS and press the QFlash button on the back?
> 
> Also, my replacement 3700x came today so i'll be installing that tomorrow. Will I need to download the drivers again or?


You can just enter the BIOS and go to the Q-Flash section to flash it; the key shortcut is F8, look at the bottom right corner.

As said earlier format it with FAT32 file-system.

I switched back to F12a, unusable for me F20a.
All sort of issues; clock going back up to 10 hours rebooting, memory training issues, performances going down without any reason, BIOS profile resets, boot failures with 07 code, etc...
It's a disaster, only out for the fancy XT press release, what a shame.

Now I'm trying to understand why suddenly my Windows install can't go above SMU 115W and PPT 112W.
No reason at all, wasn't doing it before. No clue... banging my head but I really have no idea.
Tried uninstalling the Chipset drivers and reinstalling, didn't help.
Not linked to the power saving profile either. Ouch


----------



## superleeds27

snabbledabble said:


> Thanks for the reply. Do you think these curves would work on a nh-d15?


You'd have to try them for yourself.

I have two intake fans and an exhaust fan, all the same make/model (Arctic P14's)

Sat in a Fractal Define R5 case.

I prefer silence over lower temps, to some extent obviously!


Opening a program is the only issue i have as the temp boosts a good 15c, most I've seen it boost is from 39c to 54c. With a drop back to low 40's after a second or so.

The latest BIOS for me increased the temps 1/2c but that's fine, as I was previously on the old AGESA 1.0.0.3 ABBA.


----------



## superleeds27

ManniX-ITA said:


> You can just enter the BIOS and go to the Q-Flash section to flash it; the key shortcut is F8, look at the bottom right corner.
> 
> As said earlier format it with FAT32 file-system.
> 
> I switched back to F12a, unusable for me F20a.
> All sort of issues; clock going back up to 10 hours rebooting, memory training issues, performances going down without any reason, BIOS profile resets, boot failures with 07 code, etc...
> It's a disaster, only out for the fancy XT press release, what a shame.
> 
> Now I'm trying to understand why suddenly my Windows install can't go above SMU 115W and PPT 112W.
> No reason at all, wasn't doing it before. No clue... banging my head but I really have no idea.
> Tried uninstalling the Chipset drivers and reinstalling, didn't help.
> Not linked to the power saving profile either. Ouch


Surprised they've been pushed onto the live site really if there's noticeable issues.


----------



## ManniX-ITA

heezflash said:


> did u check your watt on cpu package, i cant seem to get past 145 w no matter the settings, might be why, clocks are high but yea i only get 145w power draw so thats why my scors are same as defult.


Let me know if you find a solution...


----------



## pschorr1123

SacraficeMyGoat said:


> Hey guys, few questions for you.
> 
> 1)Wondering if I should update to F20a from F11 (i'll just be using XMP @ 3600 and maybe enable PBO, nothing else.) I've been having random crashes that I haven't been able to sort (replacement CPU and new set of memory came in today, so i'm going to swap the CPU out.) Will hold off on replacing the memory for now as I have no idea what is causing the crash since I can't replicate it and they're so random.
> 
> 2) How can I download F11 BIOS on my 2nd BIOS chip and the new BIOS on my 1st chip? That way if there are any issues, I can just go back to F11.
> 
> 3) What's the best method for upgrading the BIOS (just download the file and run?) Any steps/precautions I need to take?
> 
> 4) I'm currently using the Gigabyte chipset drivers, is it better to use the AMD drivers? If so, can I just download them over the current chipset drivers?
> 
> 5) I have v1.1 of the motherboard, do I need to download the drivers/BIOS from the v1.1 page or are they the same as v1.0? I hadn't realized this when I first built my system and downloaded the v1.0 BIOS/drivers, so I don't think it's an issue, but want to make sure.
> 
> 
> Sorry, I know I have TONS of questions, but i'm just trying to make sure I do everything right..


1. Best to avoid changing too many variables at once while troubleshooting because if you do "fix it" you won't know why or how

2.The Master has the 2 dip switches above debug LED. Left 1 chooses auto or manual bios select ( set to 2 for manual) Right 1 chooses which bios (1 or 2) orange LED will light up above bios chip on board to visually show you which bios you booted from. You can boot into bios and flash from there just be sure to load safe defaults and exit before flashing and go back in bios to verify safe defaults are applied then flash. This is best practice on any motherboard. If you leave a memory OC applied then RAM can crap out during flash leaving you with a very bad time

3.Half answered in 2. Other option would be to use the USB Flash back port on back of board. Make sure ERP is disabled otherwise will not turn on. Rename bios to gigabyte.bin and put on fat32 flash drive stick in white usb flash back port hold down Q-Flash (what ever GB calls it) button for 5 seconds or more while pc is off. If working right the orange LED on back by button will blink until finished. Main advantage to this method is that it can be used when board will not post to bios and can be used without CPU and RAM (note manual says you need to remove CPU THIS IS WRONG) imagine ripping down a NH D15 every time you needed to flash, lol 

4. Best to use drivers directly from AMD. You should use add- remove programs to uninstall old AMD drivers 1st (irrelevant where downloaded from) then clean install desired version. 

5. shouldn't make a difference just check to be sure drivers are same version numbers. Newer ones may only be posted on the 1.1 page. Also your board may need a TB (Thunder bolt) driver not found on 1.0 page but other drivers ideally you want the newest version ie Intel NIC, Audio, etc


----------



## pschorr1123

ManniX-ITA said:


> You can just enter the BIOS and go to the Q-Flash section to flash it; the key shortcut is F8, look at the bottom right corner.
> 
> As said earlier format it with FAT32 file-system.
> 
> I switched back to F12a, unusable for me F20a.
> All sort of issues; clock going back up to 10 hours rebooting, memory training issues, performances going down without any reason, BIOS profile resets, boot failures with 07 code, etc...
> It's a disaster, only out for the fancy XT press release, what a shame.
> 
> Now I'm trying to understand why suddenly my Windows install can't go above SMU 115W and PPT 112W.
> No reason at all, wasn't doing it before. No clue... banging my head but I really have no idea.
> Tried uninstalling the Chipset drivers and reinstalling, didn't help.
> Not linked to the power saving profile either. Ouch


I have had issues when flashing to a newer bios then rolling back to older one then having performance/ memory stability issues. I believe this is because not every block gets over written when flashing an older bios and as a result newer broken AGESA garbage gets left behind. 

I have read that to get around this you could flash a really old launch bios then flash forward to desired version. I have not tested this as I'm too lazy 

I also bought 2 extra winbond SPI flash chips from digikey and plan on using my spi flash programmer (when it shows up) to flash a 1.0.0.3abba bios to it and stick that into the socked bios slot to verify 1. Programming even worked, 2. New fresh bios performs like it did in September with 6 of 8 cores hitting 4.4 at 1.5 vcore single core. As I can't replicate my benchmark results mainly because I flashed to a newer bios then went back. I feel that the SMU firmware isn't going back to version it was in original abba bios. 

I will post my results if I'm successful so anyone can learn from them. But IMO flashing original launch bios then flashing forward sounds viable.


----------



## ryouiki

ManniX-ITA said:


> Now I'm trying to understand why suddenly my Windows install can't go above SMU 115W and PPT 112W.
> No reason at all, wasn't doing it before. No clue... banging my head but I really have no idea.
> Tried uninstalling the Chipset drivers and reinstalling, didn't help.
> Not linked to the power saving profile either. Ouch


Honestly I don't know if applies the same, but at least on my ASUS X470 board trying to revert to an older BIOS would not undo some of the changes made in later BIOS revisions, and the only way to restore original functionality was to use the boards Flashback capability with an older BIOS file.

My memory is hazy but The Stilt (maybe?) said that certain firmware does not get rolled back with a standard BIOS flash.


----------



## ManniX-ITA

ryouiki said:


> Honestly I don't know if applies the same, but at least on my ASUS X470 board trying to revert to an older BIOS would not undo some of the changes made in later BIOS revisions, and the only way to restore original functionality was to use the boards Flashback capability with an older BIOS file.
> 
> My memory is hazy but The Stilt (maybe?) said that certain firmware does not get rolled back with a standard BIOS flash.


Yes it can happen but it's very rare.
Usually flashing with a DMI clear is well enough.

This PPT problem is not connected to the BIOS version.
It's something in Windows messed up but I can't find what.
I have another install from USB and it doesn't have this issue.


----------



## betam4x

Just an FYI, it appears that the bios can read ntfs as well, so if you have windows you can just drop the bios file in the root of your drive and flash it from there.

EDIT: I ended up reverting to F12. Gigabyte really needs to engage with the community and focus in fixing bugs.


----------



## GoforceReloaded

I flashed 20A on my X570 Xtreme and so far, except from SVM on all the time (but I need it anyway so ...), this is the best bios for me. (I was on F12E before, not tried F12F)

All voltage are the same as before, with LLC settings and without.
All scores are the same too. (even a little better)
I got the same latency for ram.
Temp are lower (with an ambient temp of 28° ;o)
Idle voltage are lower.
My 3900X is boosting to 4650mhz without PBO. (like F12E bios)


I don't have any bug with sound with my soundblaster AE-9 or onboard audio with latest driver. (finally !!!)

ProcODT on auto is not fixed when setting ram [email protected], it keep the value at 60 ohm and pc won't even boot (F9 code), 53,3 ohm and lower are working fine. (53,3 ohm is the default XMP value for my 2 kit of 3200C14-16GTRS, 4*8GB)


I just passed a TM5 50 cycles 1usmus_v3 profile with [email protected]@1.48v (1.50v in reality) with 16-8-16-14-28-40 and ProcODT 43.6, ram reach a max temp of 45-46-46.3-44.3°C :








Everything on AUTO, except tCL, tRCDWR, tRCDRD, tRP, tRAS, tRC, ram voltage and ProcODT. (also enabled uncore soc and 1:1 fclk:ram, power down disabled, GM ON)

*On bios F12E, the same settings failed, i also saw that tWRRD was 4 in previous bios and now it's 3.*

Ram training, reboot and cold start are also a little faster.

I will test my fastest timing tomorrow.

Finally we have the CBS menu fully unlocked


----------



## meridius

superleeds27 said:


> Finally have a set of fan curves im happy with.
> 
> Idle - 31-39c
> Opening a Program - Boosts to 49-51c
> General Browsing - 40-50c
> 
> Took a few days to get there but here we are. Saved screenshots of these too for future reference!


mmmm you have all your fans set to cpu meaning they will all ramp up when the cpu gets hotter, I did not do that, but set my case fans to system 1 so the fans never ramp up and my case does not get that much hotter when the cpu is at full load.


----------



## superleeds27

meridius said:


> superleeds27 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Finally have a set of fan curves im happy with.
> 
> Idle - 31-39c
> Opening a Program - Boosts to 49-51c
> General Browsing - 40-50c
> 
> Took a few days to get there but here we are. Saved screenshots of these too for future reference!
> 
> 
> 
> mmmm you have all your fans set to cpu meaning they will all ramp up when the cpu gets hotter, I did not do that, but set my case fans to system 1 so the fans never ramp up and my case does not get that much hotter when the cpu is at full load.
Click to expand...

Yeah I get that but they're not aggressive ramps (Until temps get over 60c, and it's rare they do!) and the idea is to bring a bit more cool air in and get the warmer air out.

Based on this image, System 1 is bottom left corner which seems a pointless place to measure as in theory, that area will never get that warm.

https://www.gigabyte.com/FileUpload/Global/KeyFeature/1194/images/smartfan5-software.jpg


----------



## ManniX-ITA

GoforceReloaded said:


> I flashed 20A on my X570 Xtreme and so far, except from SVM on all the time (but I need it anyway so ...), this is the best bios for me. (I was on F12E before, not tried F12F)
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> All voltage are the same as before, with LLC settings and without.
> All scores are the same too. (even a little better)
> I got the same latency for ram.
> Temp are lower (with an ambient temp of 28° ;o)
> Idle voltage are lower.
> My 3900X is boosting to 4650mhz without PBO. (like F12E bios)
> 
> 
> I don't have any bug with sound with my soundblaster AE-9 or onboard audio with latest driver. (finally !!!)
> 
> ProcODT on auto is not fixed when setting ram [email protected], it keep the value at 60 ohm and pc won't even boot (F9 code), 53,3 ohm and lower are working fine. (53,3 ohm is the default XMP value for my 2 kit of 3200C14-16GTRS, 4*8GB)
> 
> 
> I just passed a TM5 50 cycles 1usmus_v3 profile with [email protected]@1.48v (1.50v in reality) with 16-8-16-14-28-40 and ProcODT 43.6, ram reach a max temp of 45-46-46.3-44.3°C :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Everything on AUTO, except tCL, tRCDWR, tRCDRD, tRP, tRAS, tRC, ram voltage and ProcODT. (also enabled uncore soc and 1:1 fclk:ram, power down disabled, GM ON)
> 
> *On bios F12E, the same settings failed, i also saw that tWRRD was 4 in previous bios and now it's 3.*
> 
> Ram training, reboot and cold start are also a little faster.
> 
> I will test my fastest timing tomorrow.
> 
> Finally we have the CBS menu fully unlocked


Good luck, maybe for the Extreme they did it right.
I had found more or less working settings yesterday evening.
But point blank this morning after a reboot started acting again like crazy.
I'm back to F12a and so far no issues.
Except the PPT limitation of course...


----------



## Morph3R

Guys, what's wrong with my X570 Master? Getting 75% Power Accuracy. BIOS F12g. All defaults (sort of)...


----------



## meridius

superleeds27 said:


> Yeah I get that but they're not aggressive ramps (Until temps get over 60c, and it's rare they do!) and the idea is to bring a bit more cool air in and get the warmer air out.
> 
> Based on this image, System 1 is bottom left corner which seems a pointless place to measure as in theory, that area will never get that warm.
> 
> https://www.gigabyte.com/FileUpload/Global/KeyFeature/1194/images/smartfan5-software.jpg


ment system 2 sorry as the chipset is there


----------



## briank

I could use some help understanding Gigabyte Vcore control.

Since I received a second 3950X, I had just been running it stock and dabbled with PBO. I could tell that this new one was running at much lower Vcore voltages than the chip I had from January just at the default settings. The new chip also was a better performer than the January chip in CineBench R20 and Geek Bench at the default settings or PBO.

I decided today to see what it could do with a manual overclock. 

Previously I had used Vcore set to Normal and used DVID offset to get the desired core voltage (by looking at relative change in HWinfo SVI2 TFN Vcore measurements). I have some interesting observations there, but that's not the point of this post.

I tried setting a manual value. To my surprise the manual value doesn't seem to have any effect on the core voltage.
I set manual Vcore to 1.225V. In HWinfo, VID is showing 1.033V and SVI2 TFN Vcore is showing 1.051V.
I upped manual Vcvore to 1.3225V. In HWinfo, VID is showing 1.035V and SVI2 TFN Vcore is showing 1.047V.
These are averaged values while running Real Bench Stress test. (They're also very low. With Auto voltages and PBO enabled I was seeing 1.26-1.28V)

What is going on?!? A full 100mV increase in the BIOS setting and no change in the HWinfo reported values?

I installed BIOS 20A btw. Also LLC is set to Low. Not sure if that has anything to do with it?


----------



## RandomError

Found an odd but 100% reproducible bug with my x570 Aorus Elite Wifi running BIOS version F20a. Easy to work around, but had me worried when my PC wouldn't boot this morning. Anyone know if there's an official channel I can report this through?

Steps to reproduce:

Under boot options, set "Full screen logo show" to "Disabled". Save & Exit, restart etc.
Turn off the PC.
Turn off any monitors attached to the PC.
Turn on the PC.

Expected outcome:

PC boots to Windows.

Actual outcome:

PC does not boot.

Workaround:

Keep "Full screen logo show" set to "Enabled".


----------



## Nicked_Wicked

F20a is the gift that keeps on giving, I wonder how long it’ll take for GB to fix this considering they haven’t even fixed the almost a year old bugs. 

Although it might just be ComboPiV2 1.0.0.2 that’s acting up, AMD coded some terribly buggy AGESA’s recently.


----------



## SacraficeMyGoat

Hey guys, so I just got done installing my replacement CPU (still 3700x.) I also installed a Corsair H150i Pro XT rgb along with iCue software. Also updated to F12g BIOS from F11.

1) Do I need to download chipset drivers or any other drivers since it's still a 3700x?

2) Every time I open HWinfo64 now, my PC freezes and I have to hold the power button down and reset it. Anyone know what's going on?


----------



## ryouiki

Morph3R said:


> Guys, what's wrong with my X570 Master? Getting 75% Power Accuracy. BIOS F12g. All defaults (sort of)...


Are you undervolting? This will cause a big discrepancy in this value... it is only accurate at 100% stock.


----------



## ManniX-ITA

SacraficeMyGoat said:


> Hey guys, so I just got done installing my replacement CPU (still 3700x.) I also installed a Corsair H150i Pro XT rgb along with iCue software. Also updated to F12g BIOS from F11.
> 
> 1) Do I need to download chipset drivers or any other drivers since it's still a 3700x?
> 
> 2) Every time I open HWinfo64 now, my PC freezes and I have to hold the power button down and reset it. Anyone know what's going on?


No need for different drivers.
It's weird that HWInfo behavior.
Did you try to go back to F11?


----------



## Morph3R

ryouiki said:


> Are you undervolting? This will cause a big discrepancy in this value... it is only accurate at 100% stock.


Correct, having my Dynamic VCORE set to -0.07500V 

This gives me better CB20 score. 

Is undervolting something not recommended in AMD ecosystem?

Am I hurting my CPU this way?


----------



## Illined

SacraficeMyGoat said:


> Hey guys, so I just got done installing my replacement CPU (still 3700x.) I also installed a Corsair H150i Pro XT rgb along with iCue software. Also updated to F12g BIOS from F11.
> 
> 1) Do I need to download chipset drivers or any other drivers since it's still a 3700x?
> 
> 2) Every time I open HWinfo64 now, my PC freezes and I have to hold the power button down and reset it. Anyone know what's going on?



Welcome to the f** club on number 2. I have the hard freeze issue as well while starting several programs (and A LOT while loading HWinfo). It's been doing it a lot less lately, but it still does it from time to time. I'm now struggling with constant idle crashes (12 overnight!) and made a new thread in the AMD General section.


So far I have not found any solution to work. Seeing as you have the same issue, I'm really tempted to order myself a new board from a different brand. It is defnitely nearing chucking the whole thing out of the window and buying some Intel hardware.


----------



## Morph3R

Nicked_Wicked said:


> F20a is the gift that keeps on giving, I wonder how long it’ll take for GB to fix this considering they haven’t even fixed the almost a year old bugs.
> 
> Although it might just be ComboPiV2 1.0.0.2 that’s acting up, AMD coded some terribly buggy AGESA’s recently.


My gut feeling is that both ComboPiV2 1.0.0.2 and all initial bioses based on it are optimized strictly for one purpose: to make new XT CPUs shine on the reviewers benches!

I'm keeping my F12g and wait for hopefully properly QA-ed F21 (possibly also with new AGESA ComboPiV2 1.0.0.3), probably after 07.07.2020 ....


----------



## betam4x

Morph3R said:


> My gut feeling is that both ComboPiV2 1.0.0.2 and all initial bioses based on it are optimized strictly for one purpose: to make new XT CPUs shine on the reviewers benches!
> 
> I'm keeping my F12g and wait for hopefully properly QA-ed F21 (possibly also with new AGESA ComboPiV2 1.0.0.3), probably after 07.07.2020 ....


No, it's just Gigabyte, as usual. I downgraded to F12, and as others may have passively mentioned, I had odd issues I did not have initially. I did a DMI clear and a CMOS reset. The last time I had this type of issue I was running an MSI board. I decided to update back to the latest release to play with the EDC bug. There have been some behavioral changes on my board. I had to drop the EDC back to 1 to get things to work again.


----------



## SacraficeMyGoat

Illined said:


> Welcome to the f** club on number 2. I have the hard freeze issue as well while starting several programs (and A LOT while loading HWinfo). It's been doing it a lot less lately, but it still does it from time to time. I'm now struggling with constant idle crashes (12 overnight!) and made a new thread in the AMD General section.
> 
> 
> So far I have not found any solution to work. Seeing as you have the same issue, I'm really tempted to order myself a new board from a different brand. It is defnitely nearing chucking the whole thing out of the window and buying some Intel hardware.


Try disabling Link/Asetek in HWINFO under safety settings. Seems to have helped.


----------



## ManniX-ITA

Morph3R said:


> Correct, having my Dynamic VCORE set to -0.07500V
> 
> This gives me better CB20 score.
> 
> Is undervolting something not recommended in AMD ecosystem?
> 
> Am I hurting my CPU this way?


Not at all. But it's normal you get a power deviation value different than 100%.



Illined said:


> Welcome to the f** club on number 2. I have the hard freeze issue as well while starting several programs (and A LOT while loading HWinfo). It's been doing it a lot less lately, but it still does it from time to time. I'm now struggling with constant idle crashes (12 overnight!) and made a new thread in the AMD General section.
> 
> 
> So far I have not found any solution to work. Seeing as you have the same issue, I'm really tempted to order myself a new board from a different brand. It is defnitely nearing chucking the whole thing out of the window and buying some Intel hardware.


If it's not only HWInfo then it's very likely a VDDP/VDDG/SOC voltages issue. Too high or too low.


----------



## Illined

ManniX-ITA said:


> If it's not only HWInfo then it's very likely a VDDP/VDDG/SOC voltages issue. Too high or too low.



Tried so much alreadyhttps://www.overclock.net/forum/13-amd-general/1749982-idle-crashes-reboots.html . The latest is disabling c states. I'm about to let it go idle again to check if it helps.


----------



## ManniX-ITA

Illined said:


> Tried so much alreadyhttps://www.overclock.net/forum/13-amd-general/1749982-idle-crashes-reboots.html . The latest is disabling c states. I'm about to let it go idle again to check if it helps.


Your issue seems very very specific.


----------



## Illined

ManniX-ITA said:


> Your issue seems very very specific.



Absolutely. Now if I only I could pinpoint the exact cause of the problem. Maybe go ahead and order that Unify? :axesmiley


----------



## MyUsername

Illined said:


> Tried so much alreadyhttps://www.overclock.net/forum/13-amd-general/1749982-idle-crashes-reboots.html . The latest is disabling c states. I'm about to let it go idle again to check if it helps.


My memory was the problem in idle crash, full memory load stress test would run for ages, very soon after it would hang then crash. The memory needed an 0.05 extra volts to 1.45 for 3800 and clkdrivestrenth needed bumping up to 30 from 24. I found there's a bug with ddrvtt manually set would increase and extra 100mV 0.8, auto is correct 0.7 value.


----------



## Netherwind

Hey,

Fairly new to AMD OC and wanted to ask for some help.

Heard great things about CCX OC and wanted to give it a go. I've got an Aorus Elite on the F20a BIOS (which I now hear isn't very good and I cannot flash to an older one since things can get messy) and a 3800X where CCX1 seems to be the best core. What settings should I try?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## dansi

so i updated to f20a, all my old settings worked, did not mess with then new nbio options.
not much difference in a quick cb and cpuz run

hwinfo monitoring is messed up with the bus and memory clocks

should i reinstall amd chipset drivers?


----------



## pschorr1123

SacraficeMyGoat said:


> Hey guys, so I just got done installing my replacement CPU (still 3700x.) I also installed a Corsair H150i Pro XT rgb along with iCue software. Also updated to F12g BIOS from F11.
> 
> 1) Do I need to download chipset drivers or any other drivers since it's still a 3700x?
> 
> 2) Every time I open HWinfo64 now, my PC freezes and I have to hold the power button down and reset it. Anyone know what's going on?


1. no

2. Is it only HWiNFO 64 that is showing this bizarre behavior? If so try uninstalling and reinstalling or better yet use the portable version that runs without need of being "installed"


----------



## Mullcom

https://www.tomshardware.com/amp/features/amd-ryzen-motherboard-power-cheat-testing

This was interesting ... 

Skickat från min SM-G973F via Tapatalk


----------



## dansi

reinstall amd drivers.
hwinfo readings back to normal.
performance not much difference between f11 and f20a 
it is been uninteresting lol
I guess we need to wait f21 final bios. Gigabyte jumped the gun with agesa 1.0.0.6, seeing no other vendor pushed a 'final' version

for the slow bios with csm, alt+f6 brings up the resolution selector, which we still cannot select anything. i see more resolution options though. 
lol forever slow bios, how many people do gigabyte hire in their bios team? :h34r-smi


----------



## SacraficeMyGoat

pschorr1123 said:


> 1. no
> 
> 2. Is it only HWiNFO 64 that is showing this bizarre behavior? If so try uninstalling and reinstalling or better yet use the portable version that runs without need of being "installed"


I think it was only with HWiNFO. It seems to conflict with Corsair iCUE and I changed a setting to disable link something or other, and it seems fine now.


----------



## henson0115

downgrading from f20a to f11 caused the slow bios for me in the fan speed menu, not had it until then even from the first release bios release all the way to f20a. upgraded from f11 to f12 then to f20, then downgraded as f11 is way more stable.


----------



## SacraficeMyGoat

Would someone more experienced than myself care to look at my HWiNFO Idle log and tell me if anything looks off?

I just installed my replacement 3700x yesterday along with a Corsair H150i RGB Pro XT AIO and the idle temps seem to fluctuate between 37.5C to 49.5C.

I'm not able to upload the CSV file format apparently, so if anyone could tell me how to upload the file, that'd be appreciated!

Edit: Files posted below!


----------



## ManniX-ITA

SacraficeMyGoat said:


> Would someone more experienced than myself care to look at my HWiNFO Idle log and tell me if anything looks off?
> 
> I just installed my replacement 3700x yesterday along with a Corsair H150i RGB Pro XT AIO and the idle temps seem to fluctuate between 37.5C to 49.5C.
> 
> I'm not able to upload the CSV file format apparently, so if anyone could tell me how to upload the file, that'd be appreciated!


Just zip it and upload the archive.


----------



## Mullcom

I am confused now...

About this link and date is from 17 this month.

https://www.gigabyte.com/Press/News/1810

The new bios we get wasent that AGESA1.0.0.4 ?

And why are whey mean with "ComboV2 1.0.0.2 BIOS for X570 and B550"

Skickat från min SM-G973F via Tapatalk


----------



## SacraficeMyGoat

ManniX-ITA said:


> Just zip it and upload the archive.


Thank you.


----------



## ManniX-ITA

You have to fix something with the Power Saving plan.
The single Core X VID voltages are going down to 1.013v.
But the CPU Core VID Effective is fixed at 1.4V and Voltage SVI2 TFN almost always at 1.4V.
Mines are dropping both below 1.0V in idle.

Take 1usmus Universal Plan and modify it accordingly to this post:
https://www.reddit.com/r/Amd/comments/eng1y8/ryzen_3700x_high_iddle_temps_and_fan_speed/

Test again and see if they drop.
Don't seem like you have Global C-States enabled, C6 residency is at 0%. Any reason?
Doesn't seem you use the PBO EDC Bug.

If you don't use/want C-States set the minimum processor state in the power saving plan to 30%.


----------



## ManniX-ITA

Mullcom said:


> I am confused now...
> 
> About this link and date is from 17 this month.
> 
> https://www.gigabyte.com/Press/News/1810
> 
> The new bios we get wasent that AGESA1.0.0.4 ?
> 
> And why are whey mean with "ComboV2 1.0.0.2 BIOS for X570 and B550"
> 
> Skickat från min SM-G973F via Tapatalk


Yes it's confusing, clearly who's in charge of AGESA versioning in AMD has not a product oriented mind.

The new AGESA is now split in 2 branches, the V2 for 5x0 chipsets and V1 for 3/4x0 chipsets.
Seems the V1 is continuing the old numbering sequence with 1.0.0.6, while V2 starts from 1.0.0.2.
Very brilliant.


----------



## SacraficeMyGoat

ManniX-ITA said:


> You have to fix something with the Power Saving plan.
> The single Core X VID voltages are going down to 1.013v.
> But the CPU Core VID Effective is fixed at 1.4V and Voltage SVI2 TFN almost always at 1.4V.
> Mines are dropping both below 1.0V in idle.
> 
> Take 1usmus Universal Plan and modify it accordingly to this post:
> https://www.reddit.com/r/Amd/comments/eng1y8/ryzen_3700x_high_iddle_temps_and_fan_speed/
> 
> Test again and see if they drop.
> Don't seem like you have Global C-States enabled, C6 residency is at 0%. Any reason?
> Doesn't seem you use the PBO EDC Bug.
> 
> If you don't use/want C-States set the minimum processor state in the power saving plan to 30%.
> 
> View attachment 355546


Thanks for taking a look. I'll try editing the power plan settings and upload another log in a bit.

As for Global C State/PBO EDC, I'm not quite sure what those are and they're likely disabled? I haven't done much configuring in the BIOS aside from XMP and a couple of small tweaks for stability. I'm still learning my way around AMD software (first time having an AMD machine.)

Should I enable Global C State? I assume this setting is in the BIOS?

What is the PBO EDC bug?

Sorry for all of the questions; Coming from Intel to AMD has been quite the change. Although I never did much tweaking with Intel aside from general OCing/Undervolting.


----------



## ManniX-ITA

SacraficeMyGoat said:


> Thanks for taking a look. I'll try editing the power plan settings and upload another log in a bit.
> 
> As for Global C State/PBO EDC, I'm not quite sure what those are and they're likely disabled? I haven't done much configuring in the BIOS aside from XMP and a couple of small tweaks for stability. I'm still learning my way around AMD software (first time having an AMD machine.)
> 
> Should I enable Global C State? I assume this setting is in the BIOS?
> 
> What is the PBO EDC bug?
> 
> Sorry for all of the questions; Coming from Intel to AMD has been quite the change. Although I never did much tweaking with Intel aside from general OCing/Undervolting.


If you didn't touch it, Global C-States should be in Auto and enabled.
It's in Tweaker>Advanced CPU.
Check first the power plan, maybe it's there the issue.
If you don't see the C6 residency going above 0% in idle try to force it enabled in the BIOS.

You can check the EDC bug here:
https://www.overclock.net/forum/13-amd-general/1741052-edc-1-pbo-turbo-boost.html

But if you are not experienced I'd wait a little bit before venturing in it.


----------



## Mullcom

ManniX-ITA said:


> Yes it's confusing, clearly who's in charge of AGESA versioning in AMD has not a product oriented mind.
> 
> 
> 
> The new AGESA is now split in 2 branches, the V2 for 5x0 chipsets and V1 for 3/4x0 chipsets.
> 
> Seems the V1 is continuing the old numbering sequence with 1.0.0.6, while V2 starts from 1.0.0.2.
> 
> Very brilliant.


that's what I thought. but needed clarification. 

Yes! You don't go backwards in number period. 

Thanks for explaining this.

Skickat från min SM-G973F via Tapatalk


----------



## SacraficeMyGoat

ManniX-ITA said:


> If you didn't touch it, Global C-States should be in Auto and enabled.
> It's in Tweaker>Advanced CPU.
> Check first the power plan, maybe it's there the issue.
> If you don't see the C6 residency going above 0% in idle try to force it enabled in the BIOS.
> 
> You can check the EDC bug here:
> https://www.overclock.net/forum/13-amd-general/1741052-edc-1-pbo-turbo-boost.html
> 
> But if you are not experienced I'd wait a little bit before venturing in it.


Alright, I set the custom power plan, and checked the BIOS and Global C State was already enabled.

It looks like C6 Residency is still not going above 0% in idle. I attached another log below with the custom power plan enabled at idle.

Do I need to enable C6 in the BIOS?


Edit: Package C6 Residency seems to stay at 0% while under load as well. I assume this isn't good?


----------



## ryouiki

Mullcom said:


> that's what I thought. but needed clarification.
> 
> Yes! You don't go backwards in number period.
> 
> Thanks for explaining this.
> 
> Skickat från min SM-G973F via Tapatalk


The version number have been reset multiple times at this point, though they are all called something slightly different...

SummitPi/RavenPi, PinnaclePi, ComboPi, ComboPIv2, etc.

At some point soon there will probably be at least 3 different 1.0.0.4 versions across all Zen chips. I can't for the life of me understand why they didn't just to 1.0.0.x, then 1.1.0.x, 1.2.0.x.


----------



## dansi

dansi said:


> gigabtye updated their x570 v1.1 page, interesting all v1.1 can support ddr4 up to 5400, because of a :
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder if this is marketing flub or real hardware addition to v1.1 boards?
> 
> https://www.gigabyte.com/us/Motherboard/X570-AORUS-XTREME-rev-11#kf
> https://www.gigabyte.com/us/Motherboard/X570-AORUS-ULTRA-rev-11#kf
> https://www.gigabyte.com/us/Motherboard/X570-AORUS-MASTER-rev-11#kf
> https://www.gigabyte.com/us/Motherboard/X570-AORUS-PRO-rev-11#kf


Back to the new memory traces for v1.1, buildzoid thinks removing the 2 caps is part of the improvement. Not verified of course.

Those with v1.1 X570, do you get better memory OC? :h34r-smi


----------



## ryouiki

dansi said:


> Back to the new memory traces for v1.1, buildzoid thinks removing the 2 caps is part of the improvement. Not verified of course.
> 
> Those with v1.1 X570, do you get better memory OC? :h34r-smi


No, but not going for frequency either.... Neither of my 3900x are stable at 1900FCLK, at 1866 1.0 board can run 3733 w/ GDM off, 1.1 board cannot.


----------



## dansi

ryouiki said:


> No, but not going for frequency either.... Neither of my 3900x are stable at 1900FCLK, at 1866 1.0 board can run 3733 w/ GDM off, 1.1 board cannot.


so that means the 2 missing caps help. :thumb:

damn over hyping the new ram OC speeds.

maybe that is prep for zen3 or renoir apu.


----------



## ManniX-ITA

SacraficeMyGoat said:


> Alright, I set the custom power plan, and checked the BIOS and Global C State was already enabled.
> 
> It looks like C6 Residency is still not going above 0% in idle. I attached another log below with the custom power plan enabled at idle.
> 
> Do I need to enable C6 in the BIOS?
> 
> 
> Edit: Package C6 Residency seems to stay at 0% while under load as well. I assume this isn't good?


I don't remember a specific option in the BIOS for C6...
The temps are even 1c higher than before, even if the chainsaw effect seems gone.
Something is disabling power saving functions.
You should have the Minimum processor state for the power plan at 100%, try setting it at 30%.


----------



## betam4x

I updated again to this BIOS. A few things I have noticed: 

1) SVM is working fine on my board.
2) The EDC bug operates somewhat differently, but it works fine.
3) The bootloop bug sucks, but once you get things going the new BIOS and AGESA work pretty well (though some BIOS options brick the board requiring a CMOS reset).


----------



## Morph3R

dansi said:


> so that means the 2 missing caps help. :thumb:
> ...


I thought GDM off is what we want...

I personally don't care about RAM frequency.
Just hoping that AMD will bring us promised lower latency with Zen 3 CPUs. 55ns someone?


----------



## Spectre73

ryouiki said:


> No, but not going for frequency either.... Neither of my 3900x are stable at 1900FCLK, at 1866 1.0 board can run 3733 w/ GDM off, 1.1 board cannot.


Is this then only marketing talk? I can not believe that they intentionally are worsening memory performance. So probably it depends on the special circumstances. I still wonder, if support for higher memorty speeds also means, that resonable speed (3600-3800) could run with better timings, regarding 1.0 vs. 1.1?


----------



## Mullcom

ryouiki said:


> The version number have been reset multiple times at this point, though they are all called something slightly different...
> 
> 
> 
> SummitPi/RavenPi, PinnaclePi, ComboPi, ComboPIv2, etc.
> 
> 
> 
> At some point soon there will probably be at least 3 different 1.0.0.4 versions across all Zen chips. I can't for the life of me understand why they didn't just to 1.0.0.x, then 1.1.0.x, 1.2.0.x.


Yes. Or make a full support and have a core fix then for like supports of CPUs you can pick and choose what CPU you want and I it generate new bios on that. This way you can make old mobs be maintained on the long-run.

Skickat från min SM-G973F via Tapatalk


----------



## Mullcom

betam4x said:


> I updated again to this BIOS. A few things I have noticed:
> 
> 
> 
> 1) SVM is working fine on my board.
> 
> 2) The EDC bug operates somewhat differently, but it works fine.
> 
> 3) The bootloop bug sucks, but once you get things going the new BIOS and AGESA work pretty well (though some BIOS options brick the board requiring a CMOS reset).


I am also going to try a second time. See if I can do something different this time.. 

Skickat från min SM-G973F via Tapatalk


----------



## henson0115

ManniX-ITA said:


> If you didn't touch it, Global C-States should be in Auto and enabled.
> It's in Tweaker>Advanced CPU.
> Check first the power plan, maybe it's there the issue.
> If you don't see the C6 residency going above 0% in idle try to force it enabled in the BIOS.
> 
> You can check the EDC bug here:
> https://www.overclock.net/forum/13-amd-general/1741052-edc-1-pbo-turbo-boost.html
> 
> But if you are not experienced I'd wait a little bit before venturing in it.


aoruos pro 1.0 with F20A and 3900x - seems i am also suffering from 0% residency on c6 with power plan set as you described, ryzen balanced with 30% (also tried all all percentages), also C-states enabled in the bios too, also i have low current mode set, but also tried typical.
interestingly changing to power saver, Core VID and Residency both work as they should. any ideas for what else to try
edit: no overclock, cpu is running completely stock. hwinfo log attached


----------



## Tsk_Force

Hi everyone
I update the post with my cooldboot problem.

I replaced the power supply (corsair GS700) with a seasonic focus gx 850, now the pc is perfect, it always starts without hesitation, for a couple of days I have been running with the xmp profile 4266 mhz without problems.


----------



## Mullcom

Tsk_Force said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> I update the post with my cooldboot problem.
> 
> 
> 
> I replaced the power supply (corsair GS700) with a seasonic focus gx 850, now the pc is perfect, it always starts without hesitation, for a couple of days I have been running with the xmp profile 4266 mhz without problems.


PSU is important. Good it solves for you. 

Skickat från min SM-G973F via Tapatalk


----------



## pschorr1123

SacraficeMyGoat said:


> Would someone more experienced than myself care to look at my HWiNFO Idle log and tell me if anything looks off?
> 
> I just installed my replacement 3700x yesterday along with a Corsair H150i RGB Pro XT AIO and the idle temps seem to fluctuate between 37.5C to 49.5C.
> 
> I'm not able to upload the CSV file format apparently, so if anyone could tell me how to upload the file, that'd be appreciated!
> 
> Edit: Files posted below!


Your CPU idle temps are good and normal for Ryzen 3000. With Ryzen when idle on desktop doing nothing then opening chrome tab 1 core will hit 4.4ish @ 1.48 vcore causing the very small area of die where core is located to get very hot fast. This is partly due to 7nm density and how Ryzen is designed to "hurry up and get crap done as fast as possible and return core to sleep"

Most annoying side effect of this is fans ramping up all the time as it doesn't take much to trigger 1 thread to boost and hit 50-60 degrees (depending on cooling and ambient temp) causing fans to spin up. One work around is for you as 50 seems to be max temp at idle with 1 core boosting is to set fan curve to desired audible level at >= 50 degrees then set curve to ramp up aggressively after that


----------



## ManniX-ITA

Is this log with the power saver plan?
I see that after 2:35 the Core VID is going down and the cores are going into C6 state.
Before that time there was high load on the CPU.

What kind of cooling do you have?
Seems it's not adeguate/properly mounted or something not right in the config.

The CCD2 goes quickly up to 60c with just one core at 100% and not much more.
CCD1 instead overs at 56c with 2 cores running often at 100%.
The brief spike on CCD2 has a much larger impact on the total CPU temperature and holds the peak temperature.
The typical hacksaw temperature graph also is on the very high side.
Maybe it's just at low load the fan/pump is running too low and the CCD2 spike was not absorbed quickly.


----------



## MikeS3000

henson0115 said:


> aoruos pro 1.0 with F20A and 3900x - seems i am also suffering from 0% residency on c6 with power plan set as you described, ryzen balanced with 30% (also tried all all percentages), also C-states enabled in the bios too, also i have low current mode set, but also tried typical.
> interestingly changing to power saver, Core VID and Residency both work as they should. any ideas for what else to try
> edit: no overclock, cpu is running completely stock. hwinfo log attached


Did you try the 1usmus Ryzen Universal plan? This has been my "go-to" plan since November. It aggressively sleeps cores to c6 state so that single core can boost as high as possible due to not wasting power on unused cores. It is especially aggressive on the 2nd weak CCD on my 3900x so the better binned 1st CCD can go to work. Here is the link: https://www.techpowerup.com/download/1usmus-custom-power-plan-ryzen-3000-zen-2/


----------



## Tantawi

Anyone found a way to set SOC higher than 1.080v without the system rebooting during CB20 run? I am facing that problem since F20a on the Aorus Elite. My RAM OC is not stable unless SOC is set to 1.12v which was fine in all BIOS versions prior to F20a!


----------



## Nighthog

Tantawi said:


> Anyone found a way to set SOC higher than 1.080v without the system rebooting during CB20 run? I am facing that problem since F20a on the Aorus Elite. My RAM OC is not stable unless SOC is set to 1.12v which was fine in all BIOS versions prior to F20a!


Try to change your "Over voltage" setting for SoC. I encountered a similar issue with reboots and I think that fixed it by upping it from AUTO, seems overly low in F20a @ stock. 
I did try some other things as well but I think this one was what fixed the issue.


----------



## henson0115

MikeS3000 said:


> Did you try the 1usmus Ryzen Universal plan? This has been my "go-to" plan since November. It aggressively sleeps cores to c6 state so that single core can boost as high as possible due to not wasting power on unused cores. It is especially aggressive on the 2nd weak CCD on my 3900x so the better binned 1st CCD can go to work. Here is the link: https://www.techpowerup.com/download/1usmus-custom-power-plan-ryzen-3000-zen-2/


Thanks for the reply, i will test, i can see the 2nd ccd cores now c6 sleep during light/medium use (still see the high core vid - even with cores asleep), i will do some further testing. i was under the impression that the 1usmus profile was to be avoided after having newer profiles from AMD? in any case will test and report back.

edit:whilst the 1usmus profile did not improve things much, uninstalling the chipset drivers and reinstalling them did. i now have cores sleeping as they should and the core vid drops on idle, idle temps are again back to where they should be as a result. thanks again!


----------



## Mullcom

I found out you can now save profile to USB drive. 

This may can help in a way to share it with others that have same hardware if other have problem with settings.

Or is this profile hardcorded to the mob?









Skickat från min SM-G973F via Tapatalk


----------



## Netherwind

Hey,

A couple of questions:
1. Wanted to try per CCX OC, any tips on settings I should use (Aorus Elite)?
2. Which BIOS setting controls if USB ports should be powered even if the computer is turned off? I know there is one but I've forgotten which one.
3. I read in this thread that downgrading BIOS version is not safe due to fragments of old BIOS data conflicting with the newly flashed BIOS. Is this true?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## bigcid10

Mullcom said:


> I found out you can now save profile to USB drive.
> 
> This may can help in a way to share it with others that have same hardware if other have problem with settings.
> 
> Or is this profile hardcorded to the mob?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skickat från min SM-G973F via Tapatalk


just to the same bios number i.e F12g --> F12g and board model


----------



## Tantawi

Nighthog said:


> Try to change your "Over voltage" setting for SoC. I encountered a similar issue with reboots and I think that fixed it by upping it from AUTO, seems overly low in F20a @ stock.
> I did try some other things as well but I think this one was what fixed the issue.


hmm, cannot seem to find that option in my Elite BIOS, do you mean a positive SOC voltage offset? I tried that but it has the same effect as setting it manually to the value I want. 

Would really appreciate if you can expand on your answer a bit  Thanks!


----------



## Nighthog

Tantawi said:


> hmm, cannot seem to find that option in my Elite BIOS, do you mean a positive SOC voltage offset? I tried that but it has the same effect as setting it manually to the value I want.
> 
> Would really appreciate if you can expand on your answer a bit  Thanks!


I mean "over voltage protection" basically your board shutdown limit if it reaches these limits.
You find them in your PWM/LLC settings page if you board allows you to set these things.


----------



## Tantawi

Nighthog said:


> I mean "over voltage protection" basically your board shutdown limit if it reaches these limits.
> You find them in your PWM/LLC settings page if you board allows you to set these things.


Thank you for elaboration, sadly that option is not available for the Elite.


----------



## systemprintln

Hi, 

I'm new here and To overclocking, and it shows. I managed tot get my 3900x to 4.325 GHz on an Aorus Elite but i'm struggling with my ram (G.Skill Trident Z Neo, 2 x 16gb 16-19-19-19-38 3600mhz) and for the most part of the last few months i've been running them at 2133mhz (yeh a shame, I know). I just managed tot get them stable at 3200mhz with 16-19-19-19-38 timings but I can't get them any faster regardless of what I try. Used ryzen dram calculator results, didn't work. XMP profile boots into Windows but isn't stable at all. When I manually try 3600mhz and raise the ram voltage to 1.38v the system crashes and is so stuck that I can't get into bios without first removing one of the dimms.. Bios: latest F12 release. What am I doing wrong? What should I do?


----------



## ManniX-ITA

systemprintln said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm new here and To overclocking, and it shows. I managed tot get my 3900x to 4.325 GHz on an Aorus Elite but i'm struggling with my ram (G.Skill Trident Z Neo, 2 x 16gb 16-19-19-19-38 3600mhz) and for the most part of the last few months i've been running them at 2133mhz (yeh a shame, I know). I just managed tot get them stable at 3200mhz with 16-19-19-19-38 timings but I can't get them any faster regardless of what I try. Used ryzen dram calculator results, didn't work. XMP profile boots into Windows but isn't stable at all. When I manually try 3600mhz and raise the ram voltage to 1.38v the system crashes and is so stuck that I can't get into bios without first removing one of the dimms.. Bios: latest F12 release. What am I doing wrong? What should I do?


Better to start from a Taiphoon Burner screenshot.


----------



## ManniX-ITA

Netherwind said:


> Hey,
> 
> A couple of questions:
> 1. Wanted to try per CCX OC, any tips on settings I should use (Aorus Elite)?
> 2. Which BIOS setting controls if USB ports should be powered even if the computer is turned off? I know there is one but I've forgotten which one.
> 3. I read in this thread that downgrading BIOS version is not safe due to fragments of old BIOS data conflicting with the newly flashed BIOS. Is this true?
> 
> Thanks in advance.



1. Just set in AMD Overclocking a static clock and voltage and then per CCX in Tweaker
2. With ErP Enabled they are all powered off, somewhere there should be a Selective USB Control too.
3. No, it's not true. Downgrading to a first release BIOS sometimes is helpful to reset some transient/runtime data.


----------



## Mullcom

ManniX-ITA said:


> 1. Just set in AMD Overclocking a static clock and voltage and then per CCX in Tweaker
> 
> 2. With ErP Enabled they are all powered off, somewhere there should be a Selective USB Control too.
> 
> 3. No, it's not true. Downgrading to a first release BIOS sometimes is helpful to reset some transient/runtime data.


About 3.

I sent /C command the same thing? 

I did this yesterday and wipe everything in bios. 



Code:


1.Use Rufus and flash USB stick with freedos. 
[url]https://rufus.ie/[/url]
[url]http://www.freedos.org/download/download/FD12FULL.zip[/url]

2.Copy bios file and flash application to USB drive

3.Boot In to freedos

4.Run with "application /C bios-file-name"

Skickat från min SM-G973F via Tapatalk


----------



## Mullcom

systemprintln said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm new here and To overclocking, and it shows. I managed tot get my 3900x to 4.325 GHz on an Aorus Elite but i'm struggling with my ram (G.Skill Trident Z Neo, 2 x 16gb 16-19-19-19-38 3600mhz) and for the most part of the last few months i've been running them at 2133mhz (yeh a shame, I know). I just managed tot get them stable at 3200mhz with 16-19-19-19-38 timings but I can't get them any faster regardless of what I try. Used ryzen dram calculator results, didn't work. XMP profile boots into Windows but isn't stable at all. When I manually try 3600mhz and raise the ram voltage to 1.38v the system crashes and is so stuck that I can't get into bios without first removing one of the dimms.. Bios: latest F12 release. What am I doing wrong? What should I do?


Tip is to do one thing at the time.

Start with xmp. And higher frequency one step at the time and document down.
When it not start then. Higher voltage a bit. 

If that not working go back and sett last know working frequency. 

Do the same with timing. Use every timing as auto except CL 16-19-19-19-38 and then change one at the time start with first and see how low you can get.
Document is the key here and that going to get a map in the end wat working and not.


I am beginner as many of you so take my tip as a information and not as best practices 
But this did work well when I try to boost.my settings. Also I did use memtest on flash stick to get faster progress from change a value and test it.

Skickat från min SM-G973F via Tapatalk


----------



## ManniX-ITA

Mullcom said:


> About 3.
> 
> I sent /C command the same thing?
> 
> I did this yesterday and wipe everything in bios.
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 1.Use Rufus and flash USB stick with freedos.
> [url]https://rufus.ie/[/url]
> [url]http://www.freedos.org/download/download/FD12FULL.zip[/url]
> 
> 2.Copy bios file and flash application to USB drive
> 
> 3.Boot In to freedos
> 
> 4.Run with "application /C bios-file-name"
> 
> Skickat från min SM-G973F via Tapatalk


That's DMI Clear, it's more powerful than the normal CMOS reset which every upgrade is doing.
But it's not like downgrading, in rare cases it's still better. 
Every component in the BIOS has a version and the runtime/transient data changes with it.
Sometimes old data from a previous version becomes a "leftover", it's not properly cleaned.
This can become an issue when that portion is being used for something else.
Or is being re-used improperly without a needed format change.
And it covers many more edge cases for sure.


----------



## henson0115

ManniX-ITA said:


> Is this log with the power saver plan?
> I see that after 2:35 the Core VID is going down and the cores are going into C6 state.
> Before that time there was high load on the CPU.
> 
> What kind of cooling do you have?
> Seems it's not adeguate/properly mounted or something not right in the config.
> 
> The CCD2 goes quickly up to 60c with just one core at 100% and not much more.
> CCD1 instead overs at 56c with 2 cores running often at 100%.
> The brief spike on CCD2 has a much larger impact on the total CPU temperature and holds the peak temperature.
> The typical hacksaw temperature graph also is on the very high side.
> Maybe it's just at low load the fan/pump is running too low and the CCD2 spike was not absorbed quickly.
> 
> View attachment 355686


no should be on ryzen balanced. sorry missed this yesterday. i have a phanteks PH-TC14PE, its mounted right and theirs enough paste etc however i will re try mounting juts in case. the fans idle down to 800 rpm at around 30/40c. its likely the base of my cooler is warped ive had this feeling for a while that it is, however not really tested it(too lazy). ive been looking at getting D15.


----------



## henson0115

ManniX-ITA said:


> Is this log with the power saver plan?
> I see that after 2:35 the Core VID is going down and the cores are going into C6 state.
> Before that time there was high load on the CPU.
> 
> What kind of cooling do you have?
> Seems it's not adeguate/properly mounted or something not right in the config.
> 
> The CCD2 goes quickly up to 60c with just one core at 100% and not much more.
> CCD1 instead overs at 56c with 2 cores running often at 100%.
> The brief spike on CCD2 has a much larger impact on the total CPU temperature and holds the peak temperature.
> The typical hacksaw temperature graph also is on the very high side.
> Maybe it's just at low load the fan/pump is running too low and the CCD2 spike was not absorbed quickly.
> 
> View attachment 355686



ok remounted the cpu and reran the logs for a similar time period (slightly longer), ive also included a cinebench r20 run as a separate log. this is using ryzen balanced profile after reinstall the chipset drivers. what i didn't mention yesterday is that both sets are logs are during boot whilst google drive is syncing(comparing) some couple hundreds of gigabytes of files, as the load drops of that the sync completing and windows now idling.


----------



## Nighthog

Just want to mention "Over voltage protection" is set really low for F20a BIOS on the X570 AORUS XTREME.

AUTO = 300mv = ~1.100V SoC limit, you exceed this = reboot. 
350mv = ~1.150v SoC limit, you exceed this = reboot.

So meaning, maximum 400mv over voltage protection only allows 1.200V maximum for SoC. They will have to fix this.

Unsure if Vcore is effected yet.


----------



## ManniX-ITA

henson0115 said:


> ok remounted the cpu and reran the logs for a similar time period (slightly longer), ive also included a cinebench r20 run as a separate log. this is using ryzen balanced profile after reinstall the chipset drivers. what i didn't mention yesterday is that both sets are logs are during boot whilst google drive is syncing(comparing) some couple hundreds of gigabytes of files, as the load drops of that the sync completing and windows now idling.


The temps are good; I still see the hacksaw shaped graph in idle.
This time too there is a peak but there's no load anywhere.
You can just forget it as it doesn't seem to have an impact.

Otherwise you can use the better 1usmus Universal Power plan:

https://www.techpowerup.com/review/1usmus-custom-power-plan-for-ryzen-3000-zen-2-processors/

And if you want to get rid of the swinging idle temps modify it:

https://www.reddit.com/r/Amd/comments/eng1y8/ryzen_3700x_high_iddle_temps_and_fan_speed/


----------



## henson0115

ManniX-ITA said:


> The temps are good; I still see the hacksaw shaped graph in idle.
> This time too there is a peak but there's no load anywhere.
> You can just forget it as it doesn't seem to have an impact.
> 
> Otherwise you can use the better 1usmus Universal Power plan:
> 
> https://www.techpowerup.com/review/1usmus-custom-power-plan-for-ryzen-3000-zen-2-processors/
> 
> And if you want to get rid of the swinging idle temps modify it:
> 
> https://www.reddit.com/r/Amd/comments/eng1y8/ryzen_3700x_high_iddle_temps_and_fan_speed/


many thanks i will give those a read and check it out!


----------



## henson0115

ManniX-ITA said:


> The temps are good; I still see the hacksaw shaped graph in idle.
> This time too there is a peak but there's no load anywhere.
> You can just forget it as it doesn't seem to have an impact.
> 
> Otherwise you can use the better 1usmus Universal Power plan:
> 
> https://www.techpowerup.com/review/1usmus-custom-power-plan-for-ryzen-3000-zen-2-processors/
> 
> And if you want to get rid of the swinging idle temps modify it:
> 
> https://www.reddit.com/r/Amd/comments/eng1y8/ryzen_3700x_high_iddle_temps_and_fan_speed/


the custom power plan resolved the idle swings, many thanks for this as iv have been trying to resolve this for a while...


----------



## Tantawi

Nighthog said:


> Just want to mention "Over voltage protection" is set really low for F20a BIOS on the X570 AORUS XTREME.
> 
> AUTO = 300mv = ~1.100V SoC limit, you exceed this = reboot.
> 350mv = ~1.150v SoC limit, you exceed this = reboot.
> 
> So meaning, maximum 400mv over voltage protection only allows 1.200V maximum for SoC. They will have to fix this.
> 
> Unsure if Vcore is effected yet.


Indeed it is the case. Any way to be able to set that 400mv limit on the x570 Elite?  Otherwise I think I will go back to F12.


----------



## L.Thorne

I upgraded AMD chipset driver to version 2.04.28.626 and BIOS to F20a.

I don't know if it's the AMD Balanced power plan that was probably updated with the chipset driver or the BIOS but I haven't seen this kind of idle temps before. Needless to say, I'm quite happy with this. CB20 result is the same as before.

Rig is Master, 3950X, no PBO - just XMP.

Ambient temp 24 C, water temp 24 C. It's funny, avg temp of CCD2 is less than ambient and water. I guess these temp sensors aren't too accurate.


----------



## RaXelliX

I did some testing on the EDC bug. Im on older F12a bios with Master. 3800X. Using 1usmus power plan and latest AMD chipset drivers.

Anyway i noticed that different values change both the max boost clock and core voltage:

EDC 0: Boost normal. Idle core voltage downclock active.
EDC 1: Boost higher. Idle core voltage downclock active.
EDC 5: Boost even higher. Idle core voltage downclock active.
EDC 6: Boost even higher. Idle core voltage downclock NOT active.
EDC 9: Boost even higher. Idle core voltage downclock NOT active.
EDC 10: Boost highest. Idle core voltage downclock NOT active.
EDC 15: Boost even higher. Idle core voltage downclock NOT active.
EDC 50: Boost normal. Idle core voltage downclock active.
EDC 230: Boost normal. Idle core voltage downclock active.

So for now i've settled at EDC 5 because that way i still get up to 4625 on two cores. 4600 on two cores. 4575 on two cores and 4550 on last two cores.
Going above that @ EDC 6-15 results in even higher boost but core voltage does not come down. Needless to say it's not a good idea to feed 1.55v continiously into the CPU even when at idle.
Currently @ EDC 5 i have 1.06v idle, 1.39v peak allcore and 1.55v peak single core. Perfectly normal. Im using offset +0.05v

Just thought i would let others know. Not sure if newer BIOS'ses have changed this behaviour. I hear the EDC bug still exists in F20a.


----------



## ManniX-ITA

henson0115 said:


> the custom power plan resolved the idle swings, many thanks for this as iv have been trying to resolve this for a while...


Nice :specool:



L.Thorne said:


> I upgraded AMD chipset driver to version 2.04.28.626 and BIOS to F20a.
> 
> I don't know if it's the AMD Balanced power plan that was probably updated with the chipset driver or the BIOS but I haven't seen this kind of idle temps before. Needless to say, I'm quite happy with this. CB20 result is the same as before.
> 
> Rig is Master, 3950X, no PBO - just XMP.
> 
> Ambient temp 24 C, water temp 24 C. It's funny, avg temp of CCD2 is less than ambient and water. I guess these temp sensors aren't too accurate.


Yes they are not accurate but it's more likely that the water temp sensor is even less accurate...



RaXelliX said:


> I did some testing on the EDC bug. Im on older F12a bios with Master. 3800X. Using 1usmus power plan and latest AMD chipset drivers.
> 
> Anyway i noticed that different values change both the max boost clock and core voltage:
> 
> EDC 0: Boost normal. Idle core voltage downclock active.
> EDC 1: Boost higher. Idle core voltage downclock active.
> EDC 5: Boost even higher. Idle core voltage downclock active.
> EDC 6: Boost even higher. Idle core voltage downclock NOT active.
> EDC 9: Boost even higher. Idle core voltage downclock NOT active.
> EDC 10: Boost highest. Idle core voltage downclock NOT active.
> EDC 15: Boost even higher. Idle core voltage downclock NOT active.
> EDC 50: Boost normal. Idle core voltage downclock active.
> EDC 230: Boost normal. Idle core voltage downclock active.
> 
> So for now i've settled at EDC 5 because that way i still get up to 4625 on two cores. 4600 on two cores. 4575 on two cores and 4550 on last two cores.
> Going above that @ EDC 6-15 results in even higher boost but core voltage does not come down. Needless to say it's not a good idea to feed 1.55v continiously into the CPU even when at idle.
> Currently @ EDC 5 i have 1.06v idle, 1.39v peak allcore and 1.55v peak single core. Perfectly normal. Im using offset +0.05v
> 
> Just thought i would let others know. Not sure if newer BIOS'ses have changed this behaviour. I hear the EDC bug still exists in F20a.


Thanks for the feedback, interesting.
It's a while I'm not testing different EDC values, I'll check it out with 5.
Indeed the EDC bug still works with F20a, I'd say it's "official" now.


----------



## Nighthog

Tantawi said:


> Indeed it is the case. Any way to be able to set that 400mv limit on the x570 Elite?  Otherwise I think I will go back to F12.


Though after further testing there might just be something wonky with the SoC Voltage setting. I can't seemingly get it to be stable on anything but stock voltage.

I've been struggling with some 4800MEM OC so been unsure if it was that causing issue or the F20a bios SoC voltage setting. To many variables at the moment to be certain if it is it exactly but anything than stock has been worse really, this is not typical behaviour I've seen before.


----------



## Nicked_Wicked

Back to F11 for me, too many issues and weird variables for me to be a daily driver, SMU and microcode seem to revert nicely via Q-Flash+. 

Hopefully they will fix some stuff in F20b but I’ll wait for a stable version of F20.


----------



## Tantawi

Nicked_Wicked said:


> Back to F11 for me, too many issues and weird variables for me to be a daily driver, SMU and microcode seem to revert nicely via Q-Flash+.
> 
> Hopefully they will fix some stuff in F20b but I’ll wait for a stable version of F20.


Ditto here, back to F12h on the Elite, my rock stable system was so unstable with the messed up SOC voltage setting.


----------



## Netherwind

ManniX-ITA said:


> 1. Just set in AMD Overclocking a static clock and voltage and then per CCX in Tweaker
> 2. With ErP Enabled they are all powered off, somewhere there should be a Selective USB Control too.
> 3. No, it's not true. Downgrading to a first release BIOS sometimes is helpful to reset some transient/runtime data.


Thanks a bunch for your reply.

1. I'm not exactly sure what you mean by "static clock" but what I did was to set manual multipliers to each CCX (43.5/44) and set a manual Vcore to 1.3V in BIOS. Tried Geekbench, CPU-Z and one CB20 run which all passed.
2. Thanks, I'll try that setting.
3. Good to hear, I wanted to get back to f12 since I got better single core scores in GPU-Z but it could also simply be that when everything's at Auto, single cores boost better?


----------



## ManniX-ITA

Netherwind said:


> Thanks a bunch for your reply.
> 
> 1. I'm not exactly sure what you mean by "static clock" but what I did was to set manual multipliers to each CCX (43.5/44) and set a manual Vcore to 1.3V in BIOS. Tried Geekbench, CPU-Z and one CB20 run which all passed.
> 2. Thanks, I'll try that setting.
> 3. Good to hear, I wanted to get back to f12 since I got better single core scores in GPU-Z but it could also simply be that when everything's at Auto, single cores boost better?


To enable the per CCX multiplier I have to set in AMD Overclocking a static clock and voltage first, in the first menu.
Otherwise it's not working properly; either the multipliers are not set or Windows does not even boot.

Indeed, if you set static/per CCX there's not boost so the single core will be lower.


----------



## Nighthog

Just a new notice:

*NEW SOC VOLTAGE RANGE! on AGESA ComboAM4v2PI 1.0.0.2 versus older.*

Your stock SoC voltage should be around 1.000V now for 1900FCLK... Not 1.100V. You might get issues above or with 1.100V SoC in F20a bios. They have managed to somehow lower general vSoC required that I have seen on my 3800X sample after playing around with it for a while.

Will need confirmation and testing from others if they see the same behaviour.

Recommended vSoC is now *1.000V* I would guess looking at my results.
1.100V might give you various issues like older versions gave if you used 1.200V and above.

I tested with multimeter and vSOC is as it should measured from the motherboard. I don't know what kind of magic AMD did but they did it somehow.

*EDIT: Disregard, was just a coincidence it would work out in a specific test case. No general change in voltage requirements for the chip.* 
1.100V and above is still problematic though, more than usually, really unusual.


----------



## nowarranty

Nighthog said:


> Just a new notice:
> 
> *NEW SOC VOLTAGE RANGE! on AGESA ComboAM4v2PI 1.0.0.2 versus older.*
> 
> Your stock SoC voltage should be around 1.000V now for 1900FCLK... Not 1.100V. You might get issues above or with 1.100V SoC in F20a bios. They have managed to somehow lower general vSoC required that I have seen on my 3800X sample after playing around with it for a while.
> 
> Will need confirmation and testing from others if they see the same behaviour.
> 
> Recommended vSoC is now *1.000V* I would guess looking at my results.
> 1.100V might give you various issues like older versions gave if you used 1.200V and above.
> 
> I tested with multimeter and vSOC is as it should measured from the motherboard. I don't know what kind of magic AMD did but they did it somehow.


I tried F20a earlier and I could not even boot into windows. I was furious, had to re-do the profiles and go back to older beta bios. I'm going to skip out on a few bios, I just moved on this platform and it's been a headache so far


----------



## nowarranty

I'm having an issue which I believe is the USB bug, the effects are as if my keyboard was unplugged during typing and plugged back in so the last key I enter gets pressed 10 times. I will be typing hello and it turns into hellooooooo

USB Log View is not showing usb devices being plugged or unplugged though.


I've tried increasing soc,vddg,vddp. I tried manual ram timings, tried xmp. Enabled 60/40 USB emulation.

I don't know what to do, the system is close to unusable. I can't type an e-mail without having to stop every 5-10 seconds anddddddddddddddddddg fix it. So I fixed a few words in this thread but thats basically what it does. I was able to pass HCI memtest with 1.05v soc, I'm now at almost 1.1v with higher LLC, I increased vddggggggggggggggggggg vddp and nothing is getting rid of this behavior.


please help me if you know how I can fix this. I have about 2 weeks on this platform and it's been a major struggle


----------



## Nicked_Wicked

nowarranty said:


> I'm having an issue which I believe is the USB bug, the effects are as if my keyboard was unplugged during typing and plugged back in so the last key I enter gets pressed 10 times. I will be typing hello and it turns into hellooooooo
> 
> USB Log View is not showing usb devices being plugged or unplugged though.
> 
> 
> I've tried increasing soc,vddg,vddp. I tried manual ram timings, tried xmp. Enabled 60/40 USB emulation.
> 
> I don't know what to do, the system is close to unusable. I can't type an e-mail without having to stop every 5-10 seconds anddddddddddddddddddg fix it. So I fixed a few words in this thread but thats basically what it does. I was able to pass HCI memtest with 1.05v soc, I'm now at almost 1.1v with higher LLC, I increased vddggggggggggggggggggg vddp and nothing is getting rid of this behavior.
> 
> 
> please help me if you know how I can fix this. I have about 2 weeks on this platform and it's been a major struggle


Did you try another keyboard?


----------



## Nighthog

nowarranty said:


> I'm having an issue which I believe is the USB bug, the effects are as if my keyboard was unplugged during typing and plugged back in so the last key I enter gets pressed 10 times. I will be typing hello and it turns into hellooooooo
> 
> USB Log View is not showing usb devices being plugged or unplugged though.
> 
> 
> I've tried increasing soc,vddg,vddp. I tried manual ram timings, tried xmp. Enabled 60/40 USB emulation.
> 
> I don't know what to do, the system is close to unusable. I can't type an e-mail without having to stop every 5-10 seconds anddddddddddddddddddg fix it. So I fixed a few words in this thread but thats basically what it does. I was able to pass HCI memtest with 1.05v soc, I'm now at almost 1.1v with higher LLC, I increased vddggggggggggggggggggg vddp and nothing is getting rid of this behavior.
> 
> 
> please help me if you know how I can fix this. I have about 2 weeks on this platform and it's been a major struggle


Which is your vSoC, cldo_VDDP, cldo_VDDG, but also your VDDG_CCD & VDDG_IOD.

I would guess your VDDG & VDDG_IOD is to high in comparison to your vSoC voltage.


----------



## MikeS3000

Nighthog said:


> Just a new notice:
> 
> *NEW SOC VOLTAGE RANGE! on AGESA ComboAM4v2PI 1.0.0.2 versus older.*
> 
> Your stock SoC voltage should be around 1.000V now for 1900FCLK... Not 1.100V. You might get issues above or with 1.100V SoC in F20a bios. They have managed to somehow lower general vSoC required that I have seen on my 3800X sample after playing around with it for a while.
> 
> Will need confirmation and testing from others if they see the same behaviour.
> 
> Recommended vSoC is now *1.000V* I would guess looking at my results.
> 1.100V might give you various issues like older versions gave if you used 1.200V and above.
> 
> I tested with multimeter and vSOC is as it should measured from the motherboard. I don't know what kind of magic AMD did but they did it somehow.


I tried 1.00v for 1900 fclk and got audio crackling right away. I put it back on 1.1v and it went away. x570 Aorus Pro Wifi.


----------



## Nighthog

MikeS3000 said:


> I tried 1.00v for 1900 fclk and got audio crackling right away. I put it back on 1.1v and it went away. x570 Aorus Pro Wifi.


But what was your VDDG voltages? If they are above your SoC it causes issues no matter what.


----------



## Tantawi

Nighthog said:


> Just a new notice:
> 
> *NEW SOC VOLTAGE RANGE! on AGESA ComboAM4v2PI 1.0.0.2 versus older.*
> 
> Your stock SoC voltage should be around 1.000V now for 1900FCLK... Not 1.100V. You might get issues above or with 1.100V SoC in F20a bios. They have managed to somehow lower general vSoC required that I have seen on my 3800X sample after playing around with it for a while.
> 
> Will need confirmation and testing from others if they see the same behaviour.
> 
> Recommended vSoC is now *1.000V* I would guess looking at my results.
> 1.100V might give you various issues like older versions gave if you used 1.200V and above.
> 
> I tested with multimeter and vSOC is as it should measured from the motherboard. I don't know what kind of magic AMD did but they did it somehow.


Good theory but I think my experience is different. My 3900x with 64GB 3733MHz Micron E-Die RAM needed 1.12v SOC (HWinfo reading) to be 100% stable, anything less, it will pass all benchmarks but cause CTD or Audio issues in games or random apps. With F20a it will immediately reboot on anything near or above 1.100v, or I will get the usual stability issues if I leave it as auto or near 1.00v.

Now that I am back to F12h with my old settings, it is been rock stable again with long gaming sessions and general usage.


----------



## MyUsername

Nighthog said:


> Just a new notice:
> 
> *NEW SOC VOLTAGE RANGE! on AGESA ComboAM4v2PI 1.0.0.2 versus older.*
> 
> Your stock SoC voltage should be around 1.000V now for 1900FCLK... Not 1.100V. You might get issues above or with 1.100V SoC in F20a bios. They have managed to somehow lower general vSoC required that I have seen on my 3800X sample after playing around with it for a while.
> 
> Will need confirmation and testing from others if they see the same behaviour.
> 
> Recommended vSoC is now *1.000V* I would guess looking at my results.
> 1.100V might give you various issues like older versions gave if you used 1.200V and above.
> 
> I tested with multimeter and vSOC is as it should measured from the motherboard. I don't know what kind of magic AMD did but they did it somehow.


Not working on 3900x on a Master. 1.0V vddg 950 freezes on booting Windows, 1.05-1.075V vddg 1000 memory errors, 1.1V vddg 1000, working with no memory errors, currently on 25 minutes cycle 4 on TM5. I've been playing with NUMA and SRAT L3 cache and disabling all ECC and encryption settings(I don't need it I'll disable it). I'm wondering if at 1900/3800 the xGMI is being overclocked to far and that 25Gbps is becoming unstable? 12Gbps is better but you get a slight penalty. I've also set NBIO/SMU at P0 and disabled any C states, helps I think.


----------



## bigcid10

systemprintln said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm new here and To overclocking, and it shows. I managed tot get my 3900x to 4.325 GHz on an Aorus Elite but i'm struggling with my ram (G.Skill Trident Z Neo, 2 x 16gb 16-19-19-19-38 3600mhz) and for the most part of the last few months i've been running them at 2133mhz (yeh a shame, I know). I just managed tot get them stable at 3200mhz with 16-19-19-19-38 timings but I can't get them any faster regardless of what I try. Used ryzen dram calculator results, didn't work. XMP profile boots into Windows but isn't stable at all. When I manually try 3600mhz and raise the ram voltage to 1.38v the system crashes and is so stuck that I can't get into bios without first removing one of the dimms.. Bios: latest F12 release. What am I doing wrong? What should I do?


I have the same ram as you 
These are stable and they rock
voltage 1.38v
3600-->3733


----------



## Nighthog

OK, seems no luck for others, might have been specific to my sample that just could do it with lower vSoC and still pass without hitting into the 1.100vSoC and above issue on F20a. 

I usually used 1.125-1.150vSoC for all my uses @ 1900FCLK. My 1933FCLK (which doesn't work on F20a) needed 1.175vSoC minimum to be not giving lower performance on F12f LN2 mode.
With F20a anything close to 1.100vSoC or above fails... I found ~1.000V does work instead, I never had this work with such a low vSoC voltage before.
0.925vSoC booted but was giving low ~slow~ performance. 

VDDG_CCD is still the same to before, need the same 950-975mv for 1900-1933FCLK for best results and stability. VDDG_IOD is less needy, just keep it in step to your vSoC. 1.000vSoC = 950mv VDDG voltage.

Bummer it was a single case occurrence that lower voltage worked instead.


----------



## Mullcom

I see many new stuff in bios and it get more complicated then before hehe. 

I have played around a bit today. And this bios is not the same I flash before. Anyway. 


I found a memory section that I got a bit curious about. 

memory mbist = ??? What is this?

I send a image over bunch of new stuff in the menu.









Skickat från min SM-G973F via Tapatalk


----------



## betam4x

The F20a BIOS on the Gigabyte Aorus Elite Wifi has gimped the EDC bug. While it appears to still happen, curiously there are no performance benefits to be had. Instead, a bunch of power gets dumped into the CPU without cause. I am going to roll back to F12 (again).


----------



## RaXelliX

Mullcom said:


> I see many new stuff in bios and it get more complicated then before hehe.
> 
> I have played around a bit today. And this bios is not the same I flash before. Anyway.
> 
> 
> I found a memory section that I got a bit curious about.
> 
> memory mbist = ??? What is this?
> 
> I send a image over bunch of new stuff in the menu.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skickat från min SM-G973F via Tapatalk


Memory Built-In Self Test. Problably related to memory training at boot.


----------



## MyUsername

Mullcom said:


> I see many new stuff in bios and it get more complicated then before hehe.
> 
> I have played around a bit today. And this bios is not the same I flash before. Anyway.
> 
> 
> I found a memory section that I got a bit curious about.
> 
> memory mbist = ??? What is this?
> 
> I send a image over bunch of new stuff in the menu.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skickat från min SM-G973F via Tapatalk


ECC memory diagnostic, there is A LOT of options which can be disabled.


----------



## Mullcom

RaXelliX said:


> Memory Built-In Self Test. Problably related to memory training at boot.





MyUsername said:


> ECC memory diagnostic, there is A LOT of options which can be disabled.


Okej. If this is ECC settings I disabled them all. Thx for info.

Skickat från min SM-G973F via Tapatalk


----------



## ManniX-ITA

betam4x said:


> The F20a BIOS on the Gigabyte Aorus Elite Wifi has gimped the EDC bug. While it appears to still happen, curiously there are no performance benefits to be had. Instead, a bunch of power gets dumped into the CPU without cause. I am going to roll back to F12 (again).


For me it was working more or less as before with SOC in Auto.
Different LLC settings and voltages.
But very unstable and inconsistent.
When I was able to boot without issue, not too often.


----------



## nowarranty

Nicked_Wicked said:


> Did you try another keyboard?


yes, I swapped with another pc just to check, I don't know what else I can try.
I've tried turning the power off, using just one stick of ram, removed all hard drives.
For some reason I think it's something to do with the usb drivers for windows 7 on ryzen but I had the problem on linux so it can't be a driver issue


Nighthog said:


> Which is your vSoC, cldo_VDDP, cldo_VDDG, but also your VDDG_CCD & VDDG_IOD.
> 
> I would guess your VDDG & VDDG_IOD is to high in comparison to your vSoC voltage.


I am using the recommended from dram calculator tool and I also tried from 50mv steps to 75mv steps, like 950/1025/1100 or 950/1000/1050


----------



## jamexman

nowarranty said:


> I'm having an issue which I believe is the USB bug, the effects are as if my keyboard was unplugged during typing and plugged back in so the last key I enter gets pressed 10 times. I will be typing hello and it turns into hellooooooo
> 
> USB Log View is not showing usb devices being plugged or unplugged though.
> 
> 
> I've tried increasing soc,vddg,vddp. I tried manual ram timings, tried xmp. Enabled 60/40 USB emulation.
> 
> I don't know what to do, the system is close to unusable. I can't type an e-mail without having to stop every 5-10 seconds anddddddddddddddddddg fix it. So I fixed a few words in this thread but thats basically what it does. I was able to pass HCI memtest with 1.05v soc, I'm now at almost 1.1v with higher LLC, I increased vddggggggggggggggggggg vddp and nothing is getting rid of this behavior.
> 
> 
> please help me if you know how I can fix this. I have about 2 weeks on this platform and it's been a major struggle



What keyboard is this? I may be able to help..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SacraficeMyGoat

@ManniX-ITA I tried uninstalling and reinstalling the chipset drivers through AMD and it still looks like Package C6 Residency is not going above 0%. I'm on the custom power plan you linked me too and tried 30% and 100% and it still stays at 0%.

Posted another log below with the custom power plan at 100% minimum process state. This was taken for about 5 mins @ idle (no chrome tabs or anything else open.)

Any idea what's going on? My voltage also seems to never go below 1V.


----------



## SacraficeMyGoat

Here is another HWiNFO log under stress (30 mins of Aida64 + GPU.) Would you guys mind taking a look at this and tell me if anything is off and/or if I should change any settings. I'd appreciate it, as I have no idea what is normal for AMD/Ryzen.

Everything is pretty much stock except XMP enabled (set timings and voltage manually) and the custom High Performance power plan. My H150i RGB Pro XT settings are - fans = balanced, pump = balanced. I haven't changed any settings on my 3700x or 5700 XT.


----------



## ManniX-ITA

SacraficeMyGoat said:


> Here is another HWiNFO log under stress (30 mins of Aida64 + GPU.) Would you guys mind taking a look at this and tell me if anything is off and/or if I should change any settings. I'd appreciate it, as I have no idea what is normal for AMD/Ryzen.
> 
> Everything is pretty much stock except XMP enabled (set timings and voltage manually) and the custom High Performance power plan. My H150i RGB Pro XT settings are - fans = balanced, pump = balanced. I haven't changed any settings on my 3700x or 5700 XT.


The Core VIDs are going down normally, the main CPU vCore goes down rarely.
I'd use the 1usmus Universal Power Plan instead of the AMD Ryzen High Performance as a base for the custom plan.
Not sure if the High Performance plan is allowing C6 state.

Another thing to test would be the CPU vCore set to Normal instead of Auto.
The vCore goes up to 1.49v, average 1.45v in idle. Under load 1,3v down to 1.18v.
Either you also have PBO enabled, but doesn't look like that, or Auto is acting a bit weird; which is very common on this board.

If the vCore still isn't going down in idle or the cores aren't parked in C6, try stopping running background software.
Especially the Corsair software, is known to cause weird issues like this one.

The temperatures are all in check, nothing to worry, both in idle and under load.


----------



## ManniX-ITA

nowarranty said:


> I'm having an issue which I believe is the USB bug, the effects are as if my keyboard was unplugged during typing and plugged back in so the last key I enter gets pressed 10 times. I will be typing hello and it turns into hellooooooo
> 
> USB Log View is not showing usb devices being plugged or unplugged though.
> 
> 
> I've tried increasing soc,vddg,vddp. I tried manual ram timings, tried xmp. Enabled 60/40 USB emulation.
> 
> I don't know what to do, the system is close to unusable. I can't type an e-mail without having to stop every 5-10 seconds anddddddddddddddddddg fix it. So I fixed a few words in this thread but thats basically what it does. I was able to pass HCI memtest with 1.05v soc, I'm now at almost 1.1v with higher LLC, I increased vddggggggggggggggggggg vddp and nothing is getting rid of this behavior.
> 
> 
> please help me if you know how I can fix this. I have about 2 weeks on this platform and it's been a major struggle


Not so bad but I've too USB issues when it's unstable.
Root cause is usually VDDP/VDDG/SoC voltages.
Mine doesn't work properly with anything else than VDDP/VDDG 900/950.
Higher voltages are usually worse, try it with SoC voltage fixed at 1.100v.

Is it doing it only in idle or also under load?
Try running CPU-z stress test on half of the cores and see if you still get these drops while typing.


----------



## SacraficeMyGoat

ManniX-ITA said:


> The Core VIDs are going down normally, the main CPU vCore goes down rarely.
> I'd use the 1usmus Universal Power Plan instead of the AMD Ryzen High Performance as a base for the custom plan.
> Not sure if the High Performance plan is allowing C6 state.
> 
> Another thing to test would be the CPU vCore set to Normal instead of Auto.
> The vCore goes up to 1.49v, average 1.45v in idle. Under load 1,3v down to 1.18v.
> Either you also have PBO enabled, but doesn't look like that, or Auto is acting a bit weird; which is very common on this board.
> 
> If the vCore still isn't going down in idle or the cores aren't parked in C6, try stopping running background software.
> Especially the Corsair software, is known to cause weird issues like this one.
> 
> The temperatures are all in check, nothing to worry, both in idle and under load.


Appreciate you taking the time to look at all of this for me, thank you. I've set the 1usmus plan up and it looks like voltage is dropping below 1V now and C6 Residency State is going to around 2% when idle now as well. I still see voltages going to 1.45ish in idle though, not sure how normal that is. I'll have to check if CPU vCore is set to normal in the BIOS or Auto, will check in the AM.

I've attached another log (idle with 1usmus plan.)


----------



## ManniX-ITA

SacraficeMyGoat said:


> Appreciate you taking the time to look at all of this for me, thank you. I've set the 1usmus plan up and it looks like voltage is dropping below 1V now and C6 Residency State is going to around 2% when idle now as well. I still see voltages going to 1.45ish in idle though, not sure how normal that is. I'll have to check if CPU vCore is set to normal in the BIOS or Auto, will check in the AM.
> 
> I've attached another log (idle with 1usmus plan.)


You're welcome :thumb:
Looks much better indeed.

It's not really so important if the main vCore doesn't go down often.
It could save you a few degrees in idle but it could have the drawback of a little slower ramping up from idle.
Since the cores are going to C6 there's going to bit a very little latency added to come out; an almost imperceptible lag when you start moving again the mouse.

Take note of the current behavior and take a score reference with CB20 and CPU-z before changing vCore from Auto to Normal.
The Auto behavior is weird but it could be needed to get good performances, you have to check in Normal it doesn't get worse.
Compare the scores before and after and then decide if it's ok or not.

Did you modify the 1usmus plan according to the reddit post?
I see the hacksaw graph for CPU temp from mainboard.
You can do the same on it to fix it.


----------



## St0RM53

RaXelliX said:


> I did some testing on the EDC bug. Im on older F12a bios with Master. 3800X. Using 1usmus power plan and latest AMD chipset drivers.
> 
> Anyway i noticed that different values change both the max boost clock and core voltage:
> 
> EDC 0: Boost normal. Idle core voltage downclock active.
> EDC 1: Boost higher. Idle core voltage downclock active.
> EDC 5: Boost even higher. Idle core voltage downclock active.
> EDC 6: Boost even higher. Idle core voltage downclock NOT active.
> EDC 9: Boost even higher. Idle core voltage downclock NOT active.
> EDC 10: Boost highest. Idle core voltage downclock NOT active.
> EDC 15: Boost even higher. Idle core voltage downclock NOT active.
> EDC 50: Boost normal. Idle core voltage downclock active.
> EDC 230: Boost normal. Idle core voltage downclock active.
> 
> So for now i've settled at EDC 5 because that way i still get up to 4625 on two cores. 4600 on two cores. 4575 on two cores and 4550 on last two cores.
> Going above that @ EDC 6-15 results in even higher boost but core voltage does not come down. Needless to say it's not a good idea to feed 1.55v continiously into the CPU even when at idle.
> Currently @ EDC 5 i have 1.06v idle, 1.39v peak allcore and 1.55v peak single core. Perfectly normal. Im using offset +0.05v
> 
> Just thought i would let others know. Not sure if newer BIOS'ses have changed this behaviour. I hear the EDC bug still exists in F20a.



This is what i've noticed as well but posted it on the EDC bug thread. There is no perfect value. I don't know why AMD still didn't fix this properly


----------



## St0RM53

nowarranty said:


> I'm having an issue which I believe is the USB bug, the effects are as if my keyboard was unplugged during typing and plugged back in so the last key I enter gets pressed 10 times. I will be typing hello and it turns into hellooooooo
> 
> USB Log View is not showing usb devices being plugged or unplugged though.
> 
> 
> I've tried increasing soc,vddg,vddp. I tried manual ram timings, tried xmp. Enabled 60/40 USB emulation.
> 
> I don't know what to do, the system is close to unusable. I can't type an e-mail without having to stop every 5-10 seconds anddddddddddddddddddg fix it. So I fixed a few words in this thread but thats basically what it does. I was able to pass HCI memtest with 1.05v soc, I'm now at almost 1.1v with higher LLC, I increased vddggggggggggggggggggg vddp and nothing is getting rid of this behavior.
> 
> 
> please help me if you know how I can fix this. I have about 2 weeks on this platform and it's been a major struggle



I had this happen but on occasion and thought it was my keyboard (since i made a fully custom one). It is definitely something with the mobo/settings. It's been a long time since that happened to me and i believe it stopped when i used the EDC bug settings. I believe i've also increase SOC voltage a little back then so my guess it's definitely SOC related.


----------



## dansi

anyone getting event 19 whea error after flashing to F20a?
Please go event viewer and check.


----------



## Nighthog

dansi said:


> anyone getting event 19 whea error after flashing to F20a?
> Please go event viewer and check.


I had WHEA errors Event 21 since I updated to Win 10 (2004), but it was related to my SoC & VDDG voltages, as I fixed those it seems to be gone. I had my VDDG to close to my SoC voltage and was fixed as I increased the distance. Still testing if it's fully fixed but playing around with those increased the frequency of occurrence or seemingly eliminate it entirely.

F20a as I mentioned earlier has some issue with higher SoC voltage which might cause a variety of issues, which does include this WHEA error as result in being more frequent. (but looks fixed after voltage adjustment)


----------



## Mullcom

i am looking on this video. 





i want to share this with you all. it seams Gigabyte cheet abit in power. this is a bit crazy. this is moste intel chip but if thay do on this why not do on others the bord they have for testing is Gigabyte master.

Can we really trust the values in bios 

Skickat från min SM-G973F via Tapatalk


----------



## buffalo2102

dansi said:


> anyone getting event 19 whea error after flashing to F20a?
> Please go event viewer and check.


Nothing here.


----------



## GoforceReloaded

dansi said:


> anyone getting event 19 whea error after flashing to F20a?
> Please go event viewer and check.


No, don't have any WHEA error.



Mullcom said:


> i am looking on this video.
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qQ_AETO7Fn4
> 
> i want to share this with you all. it seams Gigabyte cheet abit in power. this is a bit crazy. this is moste intel chip but if thay do on this why not do on others the bord they have for testing is Gigabyte master.
> 
> Can we really trust the values in bios
> 
> Skickat från min SM-G973F via Tapatalk


Intel accept this things since many years.

This is not AMD related and Gigabyte has the best motherboard on X570 / B550, by far ^^ (I tested them all, also have the Msi godlike and Asrock Aqua)


----------



## SacraficeMyGoat

ManniX-ITA said:


> You're welcome :thumb:
> Looks much better indeed.
> 
> It's not really so important if the main vCore doesn't go down often.
> It could save you a few degrees in idle but it could have the drawback of a little slower ramping up from idle.
> Since the cores are going to C6 there's going to bit a very little latency added to come out; an almost imperceptible lag when you start moving again the mouse.
> 
> Take note of the current behavior and take a score reference with CB20 and CPU-z before changing vCore from Auto to Normal.
> The Auto behavior is weird but it could be needed to get good performances, you have to check in Normal it doesn't get worse.
> Compare the scores before and after and then decide if it's ok or not.
> 
> Did you modify the 1usmus plan according to the reddit post?
> I see the hacksaw graph for CPU temp from mainboard.
> You can do the same on it to fix it.


Thanks! I haven't modified the 1usmus plan with the reddit post yet, i'll do that now.

I checked my BIOS and CPU Vcore is already set to normal, i'll take some scores and see how auto differs.


----------



## Mullcom

GoforceReloaded said:


> No, don't have any WHEA error.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Intel accept this things since many years.
> 
> 
> 
> This is not AMD related and Gigabyte has the best motherboard on X570 / B550, by far ^^ (I tested them all, also have the Msi godlike and Asrock Aqua)


Good to know. 

Skickat från min SM-G973F via Tapatalk


----------



## Netherwind

ManniX-ITA said:


> To enable the per CCX multiplier I have to set in AMD Overclocking a static clock and voltage first, in the first menu.
> Otherwise it's not working properly; either the multipliers are not set or Windows does not even boot.
> 
> Indeed, if you set static/per CCX there's not boost so the single core will be lower.


I'll check out what you mean but so far I've only touched a few things which work:
¤ Enable "Per CCX" and manually set CCX to 44.25 & 44
¤ Set Vcore to ~1.33V
¤ Set LLC to Turbo

I get great MC scores in both CB and CPU-Z but I have one problem which others have noticed - my SC score, it's really bad. At 4425MHz I'm getting 531-532 SC score in GPU-Z and 506 pts in CB20. Something's off and I'm wondering what. I should also note that my 3800X is a very early batch, plus I'm on the F20 BIOS.


----------



## SacraficeMyGoat

SacraficeMyGoat said:


> ManniX-ITA said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're welcome /forum/images/smilies/thumb.gif
> Looks much better indeed.
> 
> It's not really so important if the main vCore doesn't go down often.
> It could save you a few degrees in idle but it could have the drawback of a little slower ramping up from idle.
> Since the cores are going to C6 there's going to bit a very little latency added to come out; an almost imperceptible lag when you start moving again the mouse.
> 
> Take note of the current behavior and take a score reference with CB20 and CPU-z before changing vCore from Auto to Normal.
> The Auto behavior is weird but it could be needed to get good performances, you have to check in Normal it doesn't get worse.
> Compare the scores before and after and then decide if it's ok or not.
> 
> Did you modify the 1usmus plan according to the reddit post?
> I see the hacksaw graph for CPU temp from mainboard.
> You can do the same on it to fix it.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks! I haven't modified the 1usmus plan with the reddit post yet, i'll do that now.
> 
> I checked my BIOS and CPU Vcore is already set to normal, i'll take some scores and see how auto differs.
Click to expand...

It looks like my CB20 score goes up by about 50 points when CPU Vcore is on auto vs normal.

When running CB20 though, I never hit above 4000MHz on the CPU. Is this normal?

Edit: When I do the reddit cmd work around and try to add it to the 1usmus power plan, it auto applys the AMD Ryzen Custom Power Plan. So i'm not sure if it's applying the settings to the 1usmus power plan or if it's making another custom power plan. When you apply it to the 1usmus plan, is it called 1usmus Ryzen Power Plan or AMD Ryzen Custom (balanced?)

Edit2: Here's another log (idle), CPU Vcore set to Auto in BIOS and the Custom Power Plan.


----------



## ManniX-ITA

SacraficeMyGoat said:


> It looks like my CB20 score goes up by about 50 points when CPU Vcore is on auto vs normal.
> 
> When running CB20 though, I never hit above 4000MHz on the CPU. Is this normal?
> 
> Edit: When I do the reddit cmd work around and try to add it to the 1usmus power plan, it auto applys the AMD Ryzen Custom Power Plan. So i'm not sure if it's applying the settings to the 1usmus power plan or if it's making another custom power plan. When you apply it to the 1usmus plan, is it called 1usmus Ryzen Power Plan or AMD Ryzen Custom (balanced?)
> 
> Edit2: Here's another log (idle), CPU Vcore set to Auto in BIOS and the Custom Power Plan.


Seems all normal now; the clock at max 4000 is normal, doesn't go above that unless you enable PBO.

The correct Power Plan to use is named is "1usmus Ryzen Universal".
You should see it in the list with "powercfg -list".

The instructions are using the AMD plan but it's up to you to pick the source ID, can be anyone.
It's also you deciding the name in Step 4, I named mine:

powercfg -changename %SCHEMA_ID% "1usmus Ryzen Efficient"


----------



## ManniX-ITA

Netherwind said:


> I'll check out what you mean but so far I've only touched a few things which work:
> ¤ Enable "Per CCX" and manually set CCX to 44.25 & 44
> ¤ Set Vcore to ~1.33V
> ¤ Set LLC to Turbo
> 
> I get great MC scores in both CB and CPU-Z but I have one problem which others have noticed - my SC score, it's really bad. At 4425MHz I'm getting 531-532 SC score in GPU-Z and 506 pts in CB20. Something's off and I'm wondering what. I should also note that my 3800X is a very early batch, plus I'm on the F20 BIOS.


Didn't try with F20a bios but up to F12a I can't make it work per CCX without configuring a static clock/voltage in AMD overclocking menu.

Yes single core is pretty slow without Auto Boost/PBO, I think is same for everyone.
The all core speed is higher but only if you don't get into thermal constraints; I get more performances at lower clock and voltages.
It was a while ago but if I recall, at about 4.4 GHz/1.3v CPU-z score for me is 5800-5900 while at 4.3 GHz/1.2v went up to 6100.


----------



## SacraficeMyGoat

ManniX-ITA said:


> Seems all normal now; the clock at max 4000 is normal, doesn't go above that unless you enable PBO.
> 
> The correct Power Plan to use is named is "1usmus Ryzen Universal".
> You should see it in the list with "powercfg -list".
> 
> The instructions are using the AMD plan but it's up to you to pick the source ID, can be anyone.
> It's also you deciding the name in Step 4, I named mine:
> 
> powercfg -changename %SCHEMA_ID% "1usmus Ryzen Efficient"


Ahh, gotcha. Didn't notice the name change thing.

Again, I appreciate all of the help.

Next step is to Enable PBO and figure out how to undervolt and set a max voltage.

Would you recommend PBO over Auto OC? Still so confused with all of this ryzen stuff; definitely not as simple as Intel LOL.

On the plus side, I haven't had a hard crash since replacing the CPU/setting manual timing and voltage for XMP. *Knock on wood*

Did have a strange issue today though when loading Modern Warfare, and again when starting a PassMark benchmark. My monitor seemed to disconnect and reconnect (took a few seconds.) Tried unplugging the monitor and reseating the cables, we'll see if that helped.


----------



## dansi

Ok i lowered my bclk a little and no more event19 whea error so far...

I was so happy F20a allowed me to run 102 bclk, guess not. I mean, i wasnt getting any bsod, passed my suite of stress tests, but the event19 log bugs my ocd.


----------



## ManniX-ITA

SacraficeMyGoat said:


> Ahh, gotcha. Didn't notice the name change thing.
> 
> Again, I appreciate all of the help.
> 
> Next step is to Enable PBO and figure out how to undervolt and set a max voltage.
> 
> Would you recommend PBO over Auto OC? Still so confused with all of this ryzen stuff; definitely not as simple as Intel LOL.
> 
> On the plus side, I haven't had a hard crash since replacing the CPU/setting manual timing and voltage for XMP. *Knock on wood*
> 
> Did have a strange issue today though when loading Modern Warfare, and again when starting a PassMark benchmark. My monitor seemed to disconnect and reconnect (took a few seconds.) Tried unplugging the monitor and reseating the cables, we'll see if that helped.


Yes. I'd go for PBO instead. But first be 100% sure everything is fine before you venture into it.

This monitor stuff could be a VDDP/VDDG/SoC issue if it's not the cables.


----------



## Mullcom

https://photos.app.goo.gl/DqJdPqFHtYJLZQhC6


Hey!! Check this out!!!! Chinese English bios ! lol

And I manage to not in bios with 3800mhz on the memorys 1900mhz etch..... I didn't this that was possible on this mems. 

First i did had fclk at 1800 and it boot right away. Then I change to fclk to 1900 

It try 2 times and then it boot. But it frozen Abit later a minute or so. 


Skickat från min SM-G973F via Tapatalk


----------



## Mullcom

Mullcom said:


> https://photos.app.goo.gl/DqJdPqFHtYJLZQhC6
> 
> 
> Hey!! Check this out!!!! Chinese English bios ! lol
> 
> And I manage to not in bios with 3800mhz on the memorys 1900mhz etch..... I didn't this that was possible on this mems.
> 
> First i did had fclk at 1800 and it boot right away. Then I change to fclk to 1900
> 
> It try 2 times and then it boot. But it frozen Abit later a minute or so.
> 
> 
> Skickat från min SM-G973F via Tapatalk


Update...

I got stable run in windows and benchmark.
On 1900mhz on mems! 

But with harebell timings.. any tips from elite what I should test to change first?


Update.. have timing 24.24.24.24.58 now .










Skickat från min SM-G973F via Tapatalk


----------



## ManniX-ITA

Mullcom said:


> Update...
> 
> I got stable run in windows and benchmark.
> On 1900mhz on mems!
> 
> But with harebell timings.. any tips from elite what I should test to change first?
> 
> 
> Update.. have timing 24.24.24.24.58 now .
> 
> Skickat från min SM-G973F via Tapatalk


Pretty normal with these timings.. maybe post a summary screenshot from Taiphoon burner.


----------



## Illined

Today my Arctic Liquid Freezer II 360 finally came! With installation of that cooler I had to remove the Corsair H115i Pro and immediately decided to also replace the thermal pad on the Master's chipset cooler. This was a lot easier than I anticipated, just removing a couple of screws, the thermal pad came off like a breeze, but man is it horrible quality:









That said I replaced it with some Noctua NT-H2 paste. I kept a close eye on my chipset temperatures over the last few months and it was usually between 65 and 68 degrees celcius. Now that it has been repasted it is sitting around 51 degrees celcius for the AMD X570 sensor and around 40 degrees for the Gigabyte sensor:








(ambient temperature is 26 degrees celcius, we're currently heading into a heatwave where I live)

It is about a 15 degree celcius difference, as others in this thread have reported. It is abysmal that they even dare put such bad quality thermal pad on their second most expensive X570 board. Looking at the ease at which it can be replaced, I recommend others to do the same should they purchase this board or have to take it out of their case for any reason. It is an easy fix that might have a positive impact on the lifespan of the board.

Regarding the new cooler, the Arctic Liquid Freezer II 360, I am running this in a push/pull configuration, the original fans pulling and a set of Corsair LL120's pushing. I did not do this for performance, but for aesthetics. The case, a Corsair 680X, comes with these fans and does look damn sexy with them. These are the temperatures I am getting now (the maximum was during a CB20 run). I may still dive into the BIOS to set a more agressive fancurve, but I will see how the default one does first.









And an obligatory picture of the computer to end the post with:








(I cannot run a dual exhaust at the top with the push/pull in the front).


----------



## pschorr1123

Illined said:


> snip


very nice, clean build!


----------



## Mullcom

ManniX-ITA said:


> Pretty normal with these timings.. maybe post a summary screenshot from Taiphoon burner.


Test that application later. 

Now I have better timing. 

So close now to brake my record.









Skickat från min SM-G973F via Tapatalk


----------



## Illined

pschorr1123 said:


> very nice, clean build!



Thanks! A lot of mess is hidden by the vertical GPU (which can be vertical without high temps if watercooled).


----------



## ManniX-ITA

Mullcom said:


> Test that application later.
> 
> Now I have better timing.
> 
> So close now to brake my record.
> 
> Skickat från min SM-G973F via Tapatalk


Yes but these timings looks really random 
Without GDM correcting it's usually very detrimental to speed and latency.

Try see what happens with GDM Enabled an CR 1T; latency is probably going to get much better.
Even better setting CL 18.
tRCDWR should be same as tRCDRD or same as tCL or half of either if even.
You can also probably set tFAW= 4xtRRDS.
tRC=tRP+tRAS or tCL+tRAS adding 2/4/8. Adding 1 tick is usually not the best.

For even better latency use the tRFC calculator, tRC * 10:

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1A7G97QOL0dNMwJZa9SYEq2RElJ5T6Hcx9WdReTsnIWw/edit#gid=0

And input manually all tRFC values including tRFC2/4.


----------



## Mullcom

Code:


tRCDWR should be same as tRCDRD or same as tCL or half of either if even.

I can't lower trcdrd more. Computer don't start. 

So I stop there and go forward on the other timings. 

Skickat från min SM-G973F via Tapatalk


----------



## ManniX-ITA

Mullcom said:


> Code:
> 
> 
> tRCDWR should be same as tRCDRD or same as tCL or half of either if even.
> 
> I can't lower trcdrd more. Computer don't start.
> 
> So I stop there and go forward on the other timings.
> 
> Skickat från min SM-G973F via Tapatalk


I mean to fix the tRCD*WR* accordingly.
If you can't go lower than 19 for tRCDRD and tRP consider to raise both to 20 and set tCL 16 and/or tCR 1T; much better.


----------



## Mullcom

ManniX-ITA said:


> I mean to fix the tRCD*WR* accordingly.
> 
> If you can't go lower than 19 for tRCDRD and tRP consider to raise both to 20 and set tCL 16 and/or tCR 1T; much better.


Thx. I brake the record !

Now it's kids time but do some more later.

BTW! This bios is awesome!










Skickat från min SM-G973F via Tapatalk


----------



## dansi

thermal pad? more like thermal insulator!!! 

btw all, do try to increase your bclk, f20a seems to improve higher bclk stability.


----------



## rastaviper

Illined said:


> Today my Arctic Liquid Freezer II 360 finally came! With installation of that cooler I had to remove the Corsair H115i Pro and immediately decided to also replace the thermal pad on the Master's chipset cooler. This was a lot easier than I anticipated, just removing a couple of screws, the thermal pad came off like a breeze, but man is it horrible quality:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That said I replaced it with some Noctua NT-H2 paste. I kept a close eye on my chipset temperatures over the last few months and it was usually between 65 and 68 degrees celcius. Now that it has been repasted it is sitting around 51 degrees celcius for the AMD X570 sensor and around 40 degrees for the Gigabyte sensor:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (ambient temperature is 26 degrees celcius, we're currently heading into a heatwave where I live)
> 
> It is about a 15 degree celcius difference, as others in this thread have reported. It is abysmal that they even dare put such bad quality thermal pad on their second most expensive X570 board. Looking at the ease at which it can be replaced, I recommend others to do the same should they purchase this board or have to take it out of their case for any reason. It is an easy fix that might have a positive impact on the lifespan of the board.
> 
> Regarding the new cooler, the Arctic Liquid Freezer II 360, I am running this in a push/pull configuration, the original fans pulling and a set of Corsair LL120's pushing. I did not do this for performance, but for aesthetics. The case, a Corsair 680X, comes with these fans and does look damn sexy with them. These are the temperatures I am getting now (the maximum was during a CB20 run). I may still dive into the BIOS to set a more agressive fancurve, but I will see how the default one does first.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And an obligatory picture of the computer to end the post with:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (I cannot run a dual exhaust at the top with the push/pull in the front).


Which CPU do u have and what CB20 score do u get?
Did you see any higher score after changing to the AC FREEZER?


Mullcom said:


> Thx. I brake the record !
> 
> Now it's kids time but do some more later.
> 
> BTW! This bios is awesome!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skickat från min SM-G973F via Tapatalk


Which record are u talking about??

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mullcom

rastaviper said:


> Which CPU do u have and what CB20 score do u get?
> Did you see any higher score after changing to the AC FREEZER?Which record are u talking about??
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


 Firstly saves. 119sec 

Right now I am down a bit lower at 113sec
Thanks to mannix-ita

This means didn't cost so much and I ho Frome 141sec to 113. I think it okej 

Skickat från min SM-G973F via Tapatalk


----------



## Illined

rastaviper said:


> Which CPU do u have and what CB20 score do u get?
> Did you see any higher score after changing to the AC FREEZER?



Maybe 50 points higher on the 3900X. It's within margin of error.


----------



## SacraficeMyGoat

Illined said:


> Today my Arctic Liquid Freezer II 360 finally came! With installation of that cooler I had to remove the Corsair H115i Pro and immediately decided to also replace the thermal pad on the Master's chipset cooler. This was a lot easier than I anticipated, just removing a couple of screws, the thermal pad came off like a breeze, but man is it horrible quality:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That said I replaced it with some Noctua NT-H2 paste. I kept a close eye on my chipset temperatures over the last few months and it was usually between 65 and 68 degrees celcius. Now that it has been repasted it is sitting around 51 degrees celcius for the AMD X570 sensor and around 40 degrees for the Gigabyte sensor:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (ambient temperature is 26 degrees celcius, we're currently heading into a heatwave where I live)
> 
> It is about a 15 degree celcius difference, as others in this thread have reported. It is abysmal that they even dare put such bad quality thermal pad on their second most expensive X570 board. Looking at the ease at which it can be replaced, I recommend others to do the same should they purchase this board or have to take it out of their case for any reason. It is an easy fix that might have a positive impact on the lifespan of the board.
> 
> Regarding the new cooler, the Arctic Liquid Freezer II 360, I am running this in a push/pull configuration, the original fans pulling and a set of Corsair LL120's pushing. I did not do this for performance, but for aesthetics. The case, a Corsair 680X, comes with these fans and does look damn sexy with them. These are the temperatures I am getting now (the maximum was during a CB20 run). I may still dive into the BIOS to set a more agressive fancurve, but I will see how the default one does first.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And an obligatory picture of the computer to end the post with:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (I cannot run a dual exhaust at the top with the push/pull in the front).


 Wow, that black piece is the "thermal pad?" It looks like a piece of rubber to me LMAO. YIKES!

If that's the case, i'll certainly be repadding mine. Any idea what size thickness for the pad? I have some Gelid Xtreme pads lying around.

I noticed since I replaced the stock wraith prism cooler with the Corsair H150i Pro XT, my chipset idles around 68C compared to the 60C it idled at before.


----------



## betam4x

dansi said:


> Ok i lowered my bclk a little and no more event19 whea error so far...
> 
> I was so happy F20a allowed me to run 102 bclk, guess not. I mean, i wasnt getting any bsod, passed my suite of stress tests, but the event19 log bugs my ocd.


Disable SATA and limit PCIE to Gen 3 (and possibly USB to gen 1). You shouldn't get any errors. I was running 103 bclk and got no errors. Pushing it to 104, however, caused problems.


----------



## meridius

Illined said:


> Today my Arctic Liquid Freezer II 360 finally came! With installation of that cooler I had to remove the Corsair H115i Pro and immediately decided to also replace the thermal pad on the Master's chipset cooler. This was a lot easier than I anticipated, just removing a couple of screws, the thermal pad came off like a breeze, but man is it horrible quality:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That said I replaced it with some Noctua NT-H2 paste. I kept a close eye on my chipset temperatures over the last few months and it was usually between 65 and 68 degrees celcius. Now that it has been repasted it is sitting around 51 degrees celcius for the AMD X570 sensor and around 40 degrees for the Gigabyte sensor:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (ambient temperature is 26 degrees celcius, we're currently heading into a heatwave where I live)
> 
> It is about a 15 degree celcius difference, as others in this thread have reported. It is abysmal that they even dare put such bad quality thermal pad on their second most expensive X570 board. Looking at the ease at which it can be replaced, I recommend others to do the same should they purchase this board or have to take it out of their case for any reason. It is an easy fix that might have a positive impact on the lifespan of the board.
> 
> Regarding the new cooler, the Arctic Liquid Freezer II 360, I am running this in a push/pull configuration, the original fans pulling and a set of Corsair LL120's pushing. I did not do this for performance, but for aesthetics. The case, a Corsair 680X, comes with these fans and does look damn sexy with them. These are the temperatures I am getting now (the maximum was during a CB20 run). I may still dive into the BIOS to set a more agressive fancurve, but I will see how the default one does first.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And an obligatory picture of the computer to end the post with:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (I cannot run a dual exhaust at the top with the push/pull in the front).


I have some of the same thermal paste but can n ot be bothered to take the whole system apart to do it, lol did you put much paste on as i thought the HS would not compress metal to metal or is the HS spring loaded and will tightening right up ? 

was it hard to get all the pad off ? is there anything you need to look out for when removing the backplate ?

another question would you need to replace the paste every couple of years ?


----------



## Madmaxneo

Recently finished my first AMD build. It is a Gigabyte Aorus Elite Wifi board with a 3900x and 2x 16gb of Trident Z Neo RAM. 

I thought something went terribly wrong but it turns out I misread the book and installed the power button leads to the power LED jumps, the bad part is I went through 2 hrs of troubleshooting to finally realize this...lol.

Either way I am up and running but with a couple minor issues. 

1. My idle temps with the stock Wraith cooler run between 42 to 60 deg, is that normal. I have AMD adapter brackets on order and once I get those with the Lian Li Cool 2 case I will add my Swiftech loop to it.

2. Bluetooth tends to go in and out. If I restart for whatever reason bluetooth is out as if completely disconnected and have to run it through the troubleshooter then sometimes restart it to get it running again. 

3. Is it possible to hit 5ghz plus on this chip and MB? If so what's some good advice to OCing this board for a first time AMD OCer? My old system (which is still in my sig) I could get up to 4.4ghz just fine and that was 1ghz above base stock. I ended up running it at 4.2ghz daily usage for about 2 years.


----------



## Mullcom

Madmaxneo said:


> Recently finished my first AMD build. It is a Gigabyte Aorus Elite Wifi board with a 3900x and 2x 16gb of Trident Z Neo RAM.
> 
> 
> 
> I thought something went terribly wrong but it turns out I misread the book and installed the power button leads to the power LED jumps, the bad part is I went through 2 hrs of troubleshooting to finally realize this...lol.
> 
> 
> 
> Either way I am up and running but with a couple minor issues.
> 
> 
> 
> 1. My idle temps with the stock Wraith cooler run between 42 to 60 deg, is that normal. I have AMD adapter brackets on order and once I get those with the Lian Li Cool 2 case I will add my Swiftech loop to it.
> 
> 
> 
> 2. Bluetooth tends to go in and out. If I restart for whatever reason bluetooth is out as if completely disconnected and have to run it through the troubleshooter then sometimes restart it to get it running again.
> 
> 
> 
> 3. Is it possible to hit 5ghz plus on this chip and MB? If so what's some good advice to OCing this board for a first time AMD OCer? My old system (which is still in my sig) I could get up to 4.4ghz just fine and that was 1ghz above base stock. I ended up running it at 4.2ghz daily usage for about 2 years.


1. Yes. It's normal temp should I say.
But you should see around 35c some times. Like in bios.

2. Check drivers I should say. Find latest driver. Uninstall and remove and reinstall new drivers. If you are already have the latest driver try version before that. 

Skickat från min SM-G973F via Tapatalk


----------



## Fastie

Hi,

I have an issue with my X570 Master.
Whenever I go into bios and save it (loading defaults, setting XMP, whatever) it will ALWAYS get stuck on A2 when it starts booting. 

Quickly power-cycling seems to always get rid of it and then it boots just fine with my changed settings and every boot after that also works without issue.

But as soon as I go back into bios and save something it will get stuck on A2 again. 

When I was trying to troubleshoot it I saw that code is related to IDE/HDD?, so the first T/S I did was unplug the drive, which causes it to get past the A2 error but it will then just fail when loading Windows. I later discovered that I can just basicly double click the power button which "reboots" it when its locked on A2 which makes it magically go away until I change something else in bios.

3800X
4x8gb G.Skill 3600CL14 1.4v xmp
RTX2080S Strix AD
WD Black nvme + Toshiba P300 3TB hdd.
Phanteks Evolv case. (Possible backplate shorting issue? I've been too lazy to get it out on a table)

Performance and behaviour is as it should be when I get past the A2 error.
It's been happening over multiple bios versions at this point. Right now I'm on the latest, F20a, on both bioses.


----------



## Madmaxneo

Fastie said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have an issue with my X570 Master.


You should probably go and create a new thread with your specific issues. Other than not hijacking someone else's thread you will also get better more direct answers.


----------



## Madmaxneo

Mullcom said:


> 1. Yes. It's normal temp should I say.
> But you should see around 35c some times. Like in bios.
> 
> 2. Check drivers I should say. Find latest driver. Uninstall and remove and reinstall new drivers. If you are already have the latest driver try version before that.
> 
> Skickat från min SM-G973F via Tapatalk


The lowest temp I see is about 42 degs. 

New question: Is there a program like RealTemp GT that works with AMD processors and the amount of threads on these beasts?

As far as Bluetooth drivers go I haven't uninstalled and reinstalled but I have done a repair install several times. I can try that next.


----------



## SacraficeMyGoat

So i'm looking to enable PBO on my 3700x. Could someone tell me if this is the correct route to go and settings to apply for the 3700x/aorus master please.

Go into AMD CBS>XFR Enhancement

PBO = Auto>Manual
PPT Limit = 0>300
TDC Limit = 0> 230
EDC Limit = 0>230
Precision Boost Overdrive Scalar = Auto>Manual> 4x

These are settings Buildzoid recommended, but i'm unsure if there are better settings.. I'm completely new to AMD OCing.

I have a fairly decent cooler (H150i RGB Pro XT 360mm AIO) though and would like it to boost as high as it can without getting too hot.

Are these good general settings, or am I better off setting everything to Auto? Buildzoid didn't exactly say what each of these settings does, so I have no idea if they're good or not LOL.

I'll be running before and after benchmarks before applying any settings just to make sure I see an improvement and to check before/after temps. Planned on running CB15/20, Passmark Performance Test, Firestrike/Timespy. Any other benchmarks you suggest running?

I'd also like to undervolt, but i'll wait to do this until I make sure these settings are good to go and stable..


----------



## RaXelliX

Mullcom said:


> https://photos.app.goo.gl/DqJdPqFHtYJLZQhC6


You do realize that you can take a screenshot directly from BIOS right?
This is not 1999 anymore where we have to use a camera to take a picture of the BIOS screen.


SacraficeMyGoat said:


> Wow, that black piece is the "thermal pad?" It looks like a piece of rubber to me LMAO. YIKES!
> 
> If that's the case, i'll certainly be repadding mine. Any idea what size thickness for the pad? I have some Gelid Xtreme pads lying around.
> 
> I noticed since I replaced the stock wraith prism cooler with the Corsair H150i Pro XT, my chipset idles around 68C compared to the 60C it idled at before.


No pad nessesary. Even if you use thermal paste the chipset heatsink still achieves contact. Im using TG Kryonaut on my Master. Replaced that stock rubber as soon as i got the board last year.


meridius said:


> I have some of the same thermal paste but can n ot be bothered to take the whole system apart to do it, lol did you put much paste on as i thought the HS would not compress metal to metal or is the HS spring loaded and will tightening right up ?
> 
> was it hard to get all the pad off ? is there anything you need to look out for when removing the backplate ?
> 
> another question would you need to replace the paste every couple of years ?


HS is indeed spring loaded. Hence no need to worry about contact if you use paste.
I had to scrape some of it off and had to be careful not to damage the bare chipset. Tho im sure there is silicon layer on top. Better to use something plastic to scrape it off if part of it is stuck like mine was.
Removing the backplate is mostly just unscrewing a bunch of screws. Just remember their positions. I don't remember if they were different lengths or not. Plus the thermal pads between the backplate and the motherboard may be displaced a little when you remove the backplate.




Madmaxneo said:


> Recently finished my first AMD build. It is a Gigabyte Aorus Elite Wifi board with a 3900x and 2x 16gb of Trident Z Neo RAM.
> 
> I thought something went terribly wrong but it turns out I misread the book and installed the power button leads to the power LED jumps, the bad part is I went through 2 hrs of troubleshooting to finally realize this...lol.
> 
> Either way I am up and running but with a couple minor issues.
> 
> 1. My idle temps with the stock Wraith cooler run between 42 to 60 deg, is that normal. I have AMD adapter brackets on order and once I get those with the Lian Li Cool 2 case I will add my Swiftech loop to it.
> 
> 2. Bluetooth tends to go in and out. If I restart for whatever reason bluetooth is out as if completely disconnected and have to run it through the troubleshooter then sometimes restart it to get it running again.
> 
> 3. Is it possible to hit 5ghz plus on this chip and MB? If so what's some good advice to OCing this board for a first time AMD OCer? My old system (which is still in my sig) I could get up to 4.4ghz just fine and that was 1ghz above base stock. I ended up running it at 4.2ghz daily usage for about 2 years.


1. That's normal. Especially with the stock cooler.
2. Elite/Pro boards have a bug with the ErP setting. If i remember then when it's enabled BT/Wi-Fi may stop working. Solution is to disable ErP in BIOS at the cost of some miniscule power savings.
3. Yeah lol no way. Ryzen does not scale that well unles you use LN2 or DICE. Even with a loop you are pretty much limited to 4.4-4.5 Ghz allcore when doing manual OC. I suggest you don't bother and rather enable PBO and try to maximize that. Plus memory timings.



SacraficeMyGoat said:


> So i'm looking to enable PBO on my 3700x. Could someone tell me if this is the correct route to go and settings to apply for the 3700x/aorus master please.
> 
> Go into AMD CBS>XFR Enhancement
> 
> PBO = Auto>Manual
> PPT Limit = 0>300
> TDC Limit = 0> 230
> EDC Limit = 0>230
> Precision Boost Overdrive Scalar = Auto>Manual> 4x
> 
> These are settings Buildzoid recommended, but i'm unsure if there are better settings.. I'm completely new to AMD OCing.
> 
> I have a fairly decent cooler (H150i RGB Pro XT 360mm AIO) though and would like it to boost as high as it can without getting too hot.
> 
> Are these good general settings, or am I better off setting everything to Auto? Buildzoid didn't exactly say what each of these settings does, so I have no idea if they're good or not LOL.
> 
> I'll be running before and after benchmarks before applying any settings just to make sure I see an improvement and to check before/after temps. Planned on running CB15/20, Passmark Performance Test, Firestrike/Timespy. Any other benchmarks you suggest running?
> 
> I'd also like to undervolt, but i'll wait to do this until I make sure these settings are good to go and stable..


EDC 230 does not give the best result. I suggest EDC 5. That's due to the known EDC bug where a low number actually allows more power to the CPU. Weird but there it is.
Rest of the settings are ok. I use those values myself (except for EDC 230).
Undervolting is usually not a good idea as it will most likely negate anty gains you might get from these settings.


----------



## Madmaxneo

RaXelliX said:


> You do realize that you can take a screenshot directly from BIOS right?
> 
> 
> 1. That's normal. Especially with the stock cooler.
> 2. Elite/Pro boards have a bug with the ErP setting. If i remember then when it's enabled BT/Wi-Fi may stop working. Solution is to disable ErP in BIOS at the cost of some miniscule power savings.
> 3. Yeah lol no way. Ryzen does not scale that well unles you use LN2 or DICE. Even with a loop you are pretty much limited to 4.4-4.5 Ghz allcore when doing manual OC. I suggest you don't bother and rather enable PBO and try to maximize that. Plus memory timings.


1. I figured as much. I just ran Firestrike and Timespy just to see and the CPU got up to 72 deg. My total numbers weren't as impressive of a difference than I thought they'd be. Firestrike (16182) was only 1000 points above when I had my 4930k OC'd to 4.2ghz (15130) and that was all due to the physics score being 83% better with the Ryzen, no surprise there. The framerate was so much more smooth in the physics test with the Ryzen. Oddly enough the same GPU with the same settings did just under 5% better with my 4930K. Not sure why it would perform slightly better with my older system but I am thinking it may be because of different versions of windows and GPU drivers, not sure. Also note the last test I ran with my old system was just after I did a BIOS update with the last specter and meltdown fixes. I think that was about a year ago.

EDIT: Almost forgot about this issue. I can't get any sound to come out of my Soundblast Zx card with this board for some reason. In my old system I had it connected to my z906 speakers via optical with my headset connected via optical to the MB sound, both were enabled with no issues. Can this MB handle having to sound systems activated or do I have to choose one or the other? When I check the settings and eq levels it shows there is sound going through the Zx card system but there is no sound whatsoever in the speakers. When I switch it to the onboard sound it works fine.
2. I had to look up what ERP was because I am pretty sure I did not have that on my Rampage IV Black Ed MB, if I did it might have been called something else. I will look into disabling it because all it does is save power when everything is shut down, and a miniscule amount at that. I tend to just put my system to sleep at night.

3. I have seen my CPU hit 4.7 ghz just sitting here watching the numbers when surfing the web. When I ran Firestrike and Timespy it never went above 4.3ghz. In fact it just hit 4.58 ghz. 

Is there a program that will track that and keep tabs of the highest and lowest numbers (maybe even a graph) during daily usage and or with benchmarking? For that matter does anyone know of a program that works like RealTempGT but for AMD processors? I'd like to see the high and low temps I reach on a daily basis before and after I reinstall my H240-X (or hopefully the H360-X3 soon enough).


----------



## rissie

Do you happen to have some form of USB storage connected? I've noticed that slower boots or hung boots are almost always USB storage related with my board. For me, it's a card reader adapter that is finicky - just hasn't bothered me enough to get a new one, yet.



Fastie said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have an issue with my X570 Master.
> Whenever I go into bios and save it (loading defaults, setting XMP, whatever) it will ALWAYS get stuck on A2 when it starts booting.
> 
> Quickly power-cycling seems to always get rid of it and then it boots just fine with my changed settings and every boot after that also works without issue.
> 
> But as soon as I go back into bios and save something it will get stuck on A2 again.
> 
> When I was trying to troubleshoot it I saw that code is related to IDE/HDD?, so the first T/S I did was unplug the drive, which causes it to get past the A2 error but it will then just fail when loading Windows. I later discovered that I can just basicly double click the power button which "reboots" it when its locked on A2 which makes it magically go away until I change something else in bios.
> 
> 3800X
> 4x8gb G.Skill 3600CL14 1.4v xmp
> RTX2080S Strix AD
> WD Black nvme + Toshiba P300 3TB hdd.
> Phanteks Evolv case. (Possible backplate shorting issue? I've been too lazy to get it out on a table)
> 
> Performance and behaviour is as it should be when I get past the A2 error.
> It's been happening over multiple bios versions at this point. Right now I'm on the latest, F20a, on both bioses.


----------



## dansi

SacraficeMyGoat said:


> So i'm looking to enable PBO on my 3700x. Could someone tell me if this is the correct route to go and settings to apply for the 3700x/aorus master please.
> 
> Go into AMD CBS>XFR Enhancement
> 
> PBO = Auto>Manual
> PPT Limit = 0>300
> TDC Limit = 0> 230
> EDC Limit = 0>230
> Precision Boost Overdrive Scalar = Auto>Manual> 4x
> 
> These are settings Buildzoid recommended, but i'm unsure if there are better settings.. I'm completely new to AMD OCing.
> 
> I have a fairly decent cooler (H150i RGB Pro XT 360mm AIO) though and would like it to boost as high as it can without getting too hot.
> 
> Are these good general settings, or am I better off setting everything to Auto? Buildzoid didn't exactly say what each of these settings does, so I have no idea if they're good or not LOL.
> 
> I'll be running before and after benchmarks before applying any settings just to make sure I see an improvement and to check before/after temps. Planned on running CB15/20, Passmark Performance Test, Firestrike/Timespy. Any other benchmarks you suggest running?
> 
> I'd also like to undervolt, but i'll wait to do this until I make sure these settings are good to go and stable..


Throwing random figures based on my 3950X experiences 
imo these limits on 3700X are enough as AMD FIT V/F curve is still working with PBO, and you will thermally constrained before that.

PPT = 220
TDC = 200
EDC = 200
scalar = 2x
In AMD Overclocking-PBO
PBO limits = motherboard
AutoOC =+200Mhz
Voltages = all set to 'normal'
Vcore offset = start with a -0.05v (yes you lose some single core perf, but gets better multicore perf at lower temps)

EDC bug never worked for my 3950X and Master, in very specify bench like cpuz, i do get higher scores.
But every thing else, it resulted in lower performance despite higher core clocks are displayed.

:h34r-smi


----------



## RaXelliX

Madmaxneo said:


> 1. I figured as much. I just ran Firestrike and Timespy just to see and the CPU got up to 72 deg. My total numbers weren't as impressive of a difference than I thought they'd be. Firestrike (16182) was only 1000 points above when I had my 4930k OC'd to 4.2ghz (15130) and that was all due to the physics score being 83% better with the Ryzen, no surprise there. The framerate was so much more smooth in the physics test with the Ryzen. Oddly enough the same GPU with the same settings did just under 5% better with my 4930K. Not sure why it would perform slightly better with my older system but I am thinking it may be because of different versions of windows and GPU drivers, not sure. Also note the last test I ran with my old system was just after I did a BIOS update with the last specter and meltdown fixes. I think that was about a year ago.
> 
> EDIT: Almost forgot about this issue. I can't get any sound to come out of my Soundblast Zx card with this board for some reason. In my old system I had it connected to my z906 speakers via optical with my headset connected via optical to the MB sound, both were enabled with no issues. Can this MB handle having to sound systems activated or do I have to choose one or the other? When I check the settings and eq levels it shows there is sound going through the Zx card system but there is no sound whatsoever in the speakers. When I switch it to the onboard sound it works fine.
> 2. I had to look up what ERP was because I am pretty sure I did not have that on my Rampage IV Black Ed MB, if I did it might have been called something else. I will look into disabling it because all it does is save power when everything is shut down, and a miniscule amount at that. I tend to just put my system to sleep at night.
> 
> 3. I have seen my CPU hit 4.7 ghz just sitting here watching the numbers when surfing the web. When I ran Firestrike and Timespy it never went above 4.3ghz. In fact it just hit 4.58 ghz.
> 
> Is there a program that will track that and keep tabs of the highest and lowest numbers (maybe even a graph) during daily usage and or with benchmarking? For that matter does anyone know of a program that works like RealTempGT but for AMD processors? I'd like to see the high and low temps I reach on a daily basis before and after I reinstall my H240-X (or hopefully the H360-X3 soon enough).


I have both the onboard audio and my SBZ (non-X, the cheapest one) working. Not sure what issues you have. I would not be suprised if it's Creative's drivers or some sort of Windows issue instead.
For monitoring i use HWInfo64 running in the background. Has a lot of readings and high degree of customizeability. Works for both AMD and Intel and is constantly updated. You can disable and hide sensors you don't need.


----------



## Madmaxneo

RaXelliX said:


> I have both the onboard audio and my SBZ (non-X, the cheapest one) working. Not sure what issues you have. I would not be suprised if it's Creative's drivers or some sort of Windows issue instead.
> For monitoring i use HWInfo64 running in the background. Has a lot of readings and high degree of customizeability. Works for both AMD and Intel and is constantly updated. You can disable and hide sensors you don't need.


I can agree on the issue being with Creative's drivers. You never know though, it could be something simple I am missing.

I have HWInfo installed (think I needed it for some other program) but I remember reading there was an issue with something in the setup I was using. Not sure if it was my GPU (EVGA 1070 Black ed) or the CPU at the time. I think it may have been with using the Afterburner software and my GPU... not sure though.


----------



## SacraficeMyGoat

RaXelliX said:


> You do realize that you can take a screenshot directly from BIOS right?
> This is not 1999 anymore where we have to use a camera to take a picture of the BIOS screen.
> 
> No pad nessesary. Even if you use thermal paste the chipset heatsink still achieves contact. Im using TG Kryonaut on my Master. Replaced that stock rubber as soon as i got the board last year.
> 
> HS is indeed spring loaded. Hence no need to worry about contact if you use paste.
> I had to scrape some of it off and had to be careful not to damage the bare chipset. Tho im sure there is silicon layer on top. Better to use something plastic to scrape it off if part of it is stuck like mine was.
> Removing the backplate is mostly just unscrewing a bunch of screws. Just remember their positions. I don't remember if they were different lengths or not. Plus the thermal pads between the backplate and the motherboard may be displaced a little when you remove the backplate.
> 
> 
> 
> 1. That's normal. Especially with the stock cooler.
> 2. Elite/Pro boards have a bug with the ErP setting. If i remember then when it's enabled BT/Wi-Fi may stop working. Solution is to disable ErP in BIOS at the cost of some miniscule power savings.
> 3. Yeah lol no way. Ryzen does not scale that well unles you use LN2 or DICE. Even with a loop you are pretty much limited to 4.4-4.5 Ghz allcore when doing manual OC. I suggest you don't bother and rather enable PBO and try to maximize that. Plus memory timings.
> 
> 
> EDC 230 does not give the best result. I suggest EDC 5. That's due to the known EDC bug where a low number actually allows more power to the CPU. Weird but there it is.
> Rest of the settings are ok. I use those values myself (except for EDC 230).
> Undervolting is usually not a good idea as it will most likely negate anty gains you might get from these settings.


Okay thank you, and all of these boards suffer from the EDC bug?


----------



## aveamurechi

Madmaxneo said:


> 1.
> 
> EDIT: Almost forgot about this issue. I can't get any sound to come out of my Soundblast Zx card with this board for some reason. In my old system I had it connected to my z906 speakers via optical with my headset connected via optical to the MB sound, both were enabled with no issues. Can this MB handle having to sound systems activated or do I have to choose one or the other? When I check the settings and eq levels it shows there is sound going through the Zx card system but there is no sound whatsoever in the speakers. When I switch it to the onboard sound it works fine.
> .


I alos have a Zx card from Creative. Currently for me it works 3 ways: I can select from the little taskbar speaker to use either the onboard, or the Creative, or the NVIDIA card (via HDMI/DP).

I do remember however having a problem similar to yours a couple months back. This happened after I enabled CSM in order to get a RAID array to work (CSM enabled is required for that). Immediately after that I noticed that either the Creative or the NVIDIA interface would not run. I also noticed that when I enabled CSM my "Main" monitor hooked via DP would stop being the one to show the aorus logo at bootup, but instead my "second" monitor hooked up via DVI started showing it. I had this problem for a couple of days, and then it sort of went away. I do not know what I did exactly, but I do remember messing with the Creative Diagnostics utility and possibly a Creative driver reinstall (perhaps also a NVIDIA driver reinstall)

I realise it's not much, but... maybe it helps...

EDIT: on further thought: I think that when I enabled CSM, the UEFI was defaulting to the oldest, most stable/mature interface to the monitor (DVI) for ... well... compatibility. Since my second monitor connected via DVI does not have built in speakers, then perhaps this was a reason for the audio interfaces to get "confused"...


----------



## bleomycin

Is there some known issue with sleep being broken in f12g/f20a on the master (or something I can check to fix it)? I just upgraded to both of these from F11 and in f12g the machine goes to sleep then reboots on resume. In f20a it just reboots immediately when attempting to sleep. I went back to f11 and had to reset cmos even after the flash to get sleep/resume working again. This is with all bios settings at optimized defaults for testing. Driving me nuts! amd chipset driver from 6/3/20 and windows 10 1909.


----------



## SacraficeMyGoat

So when I set DRAM voltage in BIOS to 1.35V, for some reason it runs at 1.38V. Is this normal? Any fixes if not?

My DRAM temp is averaging at about 51.5C, which can cause issues from what i've read.


----------



## Madmaxneo

aveamurechi said:


> I alos have a Zx card from Creative. Currently for me it works 3 ways: I can select from the little taskbar speaker to use either the onboard, or the Creative, or the NVIDIA card (via HDMI/DP).
> 
> I do remember however having a problem similar to yours a couple months back. This happened after I enabled CSM in order to get a RAID array to work (CSM enabled is required for that). Immediately after that I noticed that either the Creative or the NVIDIA interface would not run. I also noticed that when I enabled CSM my "Main" monitor hooked via DP would stop being the one to show the aorus logo at bootup, but instead my "second" monitor hooked up via DVI started showing it. I had this problem for a couple of days, and then it sort of went away. I do not know what I did exactly, but I do remember messing with the Creative Diagnostics utility and possibly a Creative driver reinstall (perhaps also a NVIDIA driver reinstall)
> 
> I realise it's not much, but... maybe it helps...
> 
> EDIT: on further thought: I think that when I enabled CSM, the UEFI was defaulting to the oldest, most stable/mature interface to the monitor (DVI) for ... well... compatibility. Since my second monitor connected via DVI does not have built in speakers, then perhaps this was a reason for the audio interfaces to get "confused"...


Thanks, I don't have a raid setup and neither do I have CSM enabled. 

Either way I now notice my ram is only running at 2133mhz. I have it set to the XMP profile onboard but wonder if I need to change things manually because this is somewhat newer RAM.


----------



## bluechris

SacraficeMyGoat said:


> So when I set DRAM voltage in BIOS to 1.35V, for some reason it runs at 1.38V. Is this normal? Any fixes if not?
> 
> 
> 
> My DRAM temp is averaging at about 51.5C, which can cause issues from what i've read.


Voltage is normal but temp is not, try to find a way to sent some air to them


----------



## Illined

SacraficeMyGoat said:


> Wow, that black piece is the "thermal pad?" It looks like a piece of rubber to me LMAO. YIKES!
> 
> If that's the case, i'll certainly be repadding mine. Any idea what size thickness for the pad? I have some Gelid Xtreme pads lying around.
> 
> I noticed since I replaced the stock wraith prism cooler with the Corsair H150i Pro XT, my chipset idles around 68C compared to the 60C it idled at before.


It was very thin. The size... it wouldn't be larger than I'd say half an inch. You could just cut it up until it fits right.




meridius said:


> I have some of the same thermal paste but can n ot be bothered to take the whole system apart to do it, lol did you put much paste on as i thought the HS would not compress metal to metal or is the HS spring loaded and will tightening right up ?
> 
> was it hard to get all the pad off ? is there anything you need to look out for when removing the backplate ?
> 
> another question would you need to replace the paste every couple of years ?



I have seen others mention the pad was stuck on the die, in my case it wasn't. It broke like on the picture when I peeled it off of the heatsink. I then cleaned both the die and the heatsink with an alcohol wipe. There are four spring-loaded screws holding the heatsink to the motherboard, as you guessed. When taking the backplate off please note that there are two screws on the top of the motherboard as well.


----------



## SacraficeMyGoat

bluechris said:


> Voltage is normal but temp is not, try to find a way to sent some air to them


Do you think lowering the voltage will lower the temp, if I set it to 1.32V it should run at 1.35V right? I swear they used to run cooler, i'll need to go look at some past logs and see what the temp was.. They've always run at 1.38V though, so not sure what's going on..

Edit: Looks like DRAM temps started going up after I replaced the stock cooler with the H150i (front mounted.) Guess it's not getting as much airflow. I have the fans mounted on the front of the case in front of the radiator, might have to swap them to the back, should help with airflow right? If not, I guess I could do a push/pull config and get 3 more fans. I haven't messed with fan curves either though, so I might be able to get them to run higher, just gotta figure out how. Currently they're just on balanced in the iCUE software.


----------



## SacraficeMyGoat

Illined said:


> It was very thin. The size... it wouldn't be larger than I'd say half an inch. You could just cut it up until it fits right.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have seen others mention the pad was stuck on the die, in my case it wasn't. It broke like on the picture when I peeled it off of the heatsink. I then cleaned both the die and the heatsink with an alcohol wipe. There are four spring-loaded screws holding the heatsink to the motherboard, as you guessed. When taking the backplate off please note that there are two screws on the top of the motherboard as well.


Do you have to remove the backplate to remove the chipset heatsink? Or are you talking about removing the backplate to replace those thermal pads as well?


Want to tear my down some time and repad the chipset.


----------



## ManniX-ITA

bleomycin said:


> Is there some known issue with sleep being broken in f12g/f20a on the master (or something I can check to fix it)? I just upgraded to both of these from F11 and in f12g the machine goes to sleep then reboots on resume. In f20a it just reboots immediately when attempting to sleep. I went back to f11 and had to reset cmos even after the flash to get sleep/resume working again. This is with all bios settings at optimized defaults for testing. Driving me nuts! amd chipset driver from 6/3/20 and windows 10 1909.


Try to update the Realtek 2.5G LAN adapter drivers to the very latest version. Not those on GB site.
Also enable ErP in the BIOS.


----------



## Illined

SacraficeMyGoat said:


> Do you have to remove the backplate to remove the chipset heatsink? Or are you talking about removing the backplate to replace those thermal pads as well?
> 
> 
> Want to tear my down some time and repad the chipset.



You need to remove the backplate, but that is easy to do. Just two screws on the top and four or five on the bottom.


----------



## SacraficeMyGoat

Illined said:


> You need to remove the backplate, but that is easy to do. Just two screws on the top and four or five on the bottom.


Damn, that's annoying. Was hoping I wouldn't have to remove the entire motherboard to replace the chipset heatsink pads... Guess i'll hold off on that for a bit.


----------



## ManniX-ITA

SacraficeMyGoat said:


> So when I set DRAM voltage in BIOS to 1.35V, for some reason it runs at 1.38V. Is this normal? Any fixes if not?
> 
> My DRAM temp is averaging at about 51.5C, which can cause issues from what i've read.


It's too high for 1.38v but not going to cause issues.
A better airflow is recommended, what kind of RAM is?


----------



## SacraficeMyGoat

ManniX-ITA said:


> It's too high for 1.38v but not going to cause issues.
> A better airflow is recommended, what kind of RAM is?


Yeah I need to figure something out.. It's idling at 41C.

BL2K16G36C16U4BL is the RAM i'm using. 32GB (2x16) 3600 CL16 1.35V.

Edit: Any idea how I control the 3 fans on the AIO or what they're called in the BIOS/HWiNFO? I can try increasing the speed, as when i stick my hand in my case, i barely ever feel air being pushed. No fan curve settings in Corsair iCUE that I can see, it's just balanced or extreme.

Edit2: It looks like the fans on the AIO stay around 300-400RPM even when under load, so this may be the issue. HWiNFO doesn't show any fans running at this speed though.. odd?
Wondering if I need to hook the the AIO to the actual pump header on the MB or something.


----------



## aveamurechi

ManniX-ITA said:


> It's too high for 1.38v but not going to cause issues.
> A better airflow is recommended, what kind of RAM is?


I have the same thing: I set 1.35V in UEFI, but I read back 1.38V.

This has been discussed pretty extensively in the beginning of the thread, and also GBT_Matthew was involved. The summary is:
- the voltage regulators on the board are basically always setting the voltage slightly higher in order to account for various consumers/voltage drops, so that the intended component actually gets the voltage you set.
- nevertheless, the voltage reading happens before it reaches the intended component, therefore the reading is generally slightly high compared to what was set.


----------



## SacraficeMyGoat

aveamurechi said:


> I have the same thing: I set 1.35V in UEFI, but I read back 1.38V.
> 
> This has been discussed pretty extensively in the beginning of the thread, and also GBT_Matthew was involved. The summary is:
> - the voltage regulators on the board are basically always setting the voltage slightly higher in order to account for various consumers/voltage drops, so that the intended component actually gets the voltage you set.
> - nevertheless, the voltage reading happens before it reaches the intended component, therefore the reading is generally slightly high compared to what was set.


Oh okay, thanks for the clarification. Was pretty confused why that was happening.


----------



## ManniX-ITA

SacraficeMyGoat said:


> Yeah I need to figure something out.. It's idling at 41C.
> 
> BL2K16G36C16U4BL is the RAM i'm using. 32GB (2x16) 3600 CL16 1.35V.
> 
> Edit: Any idea how I control the 3 fans on the AIO or what they're called in the BIOS/HWiNFO? I can try increasing the speed, as when i stick my hand in my case, i barely ever feel air being pushed. No fan curve settings in Corsair iCUE that I can see, it's just balanced or extreme.
> 
> Edit2: It looks like the fans on the AIO stay around 300-400RPM even when under load, so this may be the issue. HWiNFO doesn't show any fans running at this speed though.. odd?
> Wondering if I need to hook the the AIO to the actual pump header on the MB or something.


I don't know iCUE sorry... Odd, the CPU fan header should be fine as well.
Where do you see 3-400rpm?

The RAM is pretty hot considering it has an heat-spreader, nothing to worry but probably not the best to OC.
My G.Skill at 1.44v 3800MHz is idling at 42/44c and maxes at 46/48v on Kahru with very little airflow.


----------



## Mullcom

aveamurechi said:


> I have the same thing: I set 1.35V in UEFI, but I read back 1.38V.
> 
> This has been discussed pretty extensively in the beginning of the thread, and also GBT_Matthew was involved. The summary is:
> - the voltage regulators on the board are basically always setting the voltage slightly higher in order to account for various consumers/voltage drops, so that the intended component actually gets the voltage you set.
> - nevertheless, the voltage reading happens before it reaches the intended component, therefore the reading is generally slightly high compared to what was set.





SacraficeMyGoat said:


> Oh okay, thanks for the clarification. Was pretty confused why that was happening.


I did notis this to.

This started after I update to latest bios. I am not concerned. 

When I OC my mems I did notis it jump a bit between to voltage settings. Så i higher the voltage a bit to make it stop jumping.

The thought was if it jump maybe it needed some more voltage and MB did nothing it and pump it up.. don't know but is was my theory. 

Skickat från min SM-G973F via Tapatalk


----------



## RaXelliX

bleomycin said:


> Is there some known issue with sleep being broken in f12g/f20a on the master (or something I can check to fix it)? I just upgraded to both of these from F11 and in f12g the machine goes to sleep then reboots on resume. In f20a it just reboots immediately when attempting to sleep. I went back to f11 and had to reset cmos even after the flash to get sleep/resume working again. This is with all bios settings at optimized defaults for testing. Driving me nuts! amd chipset driver from 6/3/20 and windows 10 1909.


Sleep works perfectly here. Same winver and same drivers. Im on F12a with Master. I have disabled windows's hybrid sleep tho.


----------



## Mullcom

In the driver you may have a setting also about power consume.

Skickat från min SM-G973F via Tapatalk


----------



## Nighthog

aveamurechi said:


> I have the same thing: I set 1.35V in UEFI, but I read back 1.38V.
> 
> This has been discussed pretty extensively in the beginning of the thread, and also GBT_Matthew was involved. The summary is:
> - the voltage regulators on the board are basically always setting the voltage slightly higher in order to account for various consumers/voltage drops, so that the intended component actually gets the voltage you set.
> - nevertheless, the voltage reading happens before it reaches the intended component, therefore the reading is generally slightly high compared to what was set.


This is the proper explanation. 

The Voltage reading is taken earlier before any "droop"/loss has taken place. The setting in the BIOS is what should be delivered to the DIMMs in reality.
We have the same thing with VCORE & VSOC, if you read the voltage from the motherboard sensors, which read at the controller side it's higher than what your processor reads and gets for voltage in the(SVI2 TFN) reading in HWiNFO, which is the one we are mostly always interested in. We are interested in the voltage delivered.

It's possible to measure the DRAM Voltage from behind the CPU socket, it's what you set in BIOS if you measure it on the X570 Xtreme on a external DMM.


----------



## Illined

bleomycin said:


> Is there some known issue with sleep being broken in f12g/f20a on the master (or something I can check to fix it)? I just upgraded to both of these from F11 and in f12g the machine goes to sleep then reboots on resume. In f20a it just reboots immediately when attempting to sleep. I went back to f11 and had to reset cmos even after the flash to get sleep/resume working again. This is with all bios settings at optimized defaults for testing. Driving me nuts! amd chipset driver from 6/3/20 and windows 10 1909.



Update your Realtek LAN driver to the latest version. Had the same issue where it rebooted as soon as sleep was engaged and updating this driver fixed the issue.


----------



## aveamurechi

Yes, the Extreme has on board voltage measurement points for measurement with a multimeter, or even better an oscilloscope.

I think the Master has too. Don't know about the lower SKUs.

I do wonder what those measurement points show with an oscilloscope (meaning over time with a MUCH MUCH higher sampling rate than what any SW tool has to offer)

Oh well, oscilloscopes are expensive...

To make it clear what I mean: looking at oscilloscope traces can give very clear and correct answers about what some BIOS settings REALLY do.


----------



## chucky27

dansi said:


> anyone getting event 19 whea error after flashing to F20a?
> Please go event viewer and check.


caught an event 19 error yesterday (F20a):

A corrected hardware error has occurred.

Reported by component: Processor Core
Error Source: Unknown Error Source
Error Type: Bus/Interconnect Error
Processor APIC ID: 0

Will monitor errors this week and will report to GB if I see more occurrences.


----------



## RaXelliX

aveamurechi said:


> Yes, the Extreme has on board voltage measurement points for measurement with a multimeter, or even better an oscilloscope.
> 
> I think the Master has too. Don't know about the lower SKUs.
> 
> I do wonder what those measurement points show with an oscilloscope (meaning over time with a MUCH MUCH higher sampling rate than what any SW tool has to offer)
> 
> Oh well, oscilloscopes are expensive...
> 
> To make it clear what I mean: looking at oscilloscope traces can give very clear and correct answers about what some BIOS settings REALLY do.


A simple multimeter wiill do the trick. No need for multi thosand dollar machines. And yes Master has the measurement points too.


----------



## dansi

chucky27 said:


> caught an event 19 error yesterday (F20a):
> 
> A corrected hardware error has occurred.
> 
> Reported by component: Processor Core
> Error Source: Unknown Error Source
> Error Type: Bus/Interconnect Error
> Processor APIC ID: 0
> 
> Will monitor errors this week and will report to GB if I see more occurrences.


ooooh interesting! 

did you overclock anything?

I just spotted event 19 again despite lowering my oc. Something is up!


----------



## ManniX-ITA

I spotted so many critical bugs on F20a that I'm very surprising anyone can find it usable...
Wouldn't use it as a daily driver even paid for it.


----------



## Nordwind2000

ManniX-ITA said:


> I spotted so many critical bugs on F20a that I'm very surprising anyone can find it usable...
> Wouldn't use it as a daily driver even paid for it.


Don't know what you mean... My system runs very well and a little bit better than F12h...


----------



## Mullcom

Nordwind2000 said:


> Don't know what you mean... My system runs very well and a little bit better than F12h...


Same here. My memory didn't get above 1766 before now they run 1900. I think it's more stable then the other previous bios. 

But I have the itx bord.

Skickat från min SM-G973F via Tapatalk


----------



## ManniX-ITA

That's what I mean, there's a big discrepancy between who's having issues like me and who isn't. 
Very uncommon. Usually at least some of the issues are shared across every setup.
Memory is a tad better indeed, that's a common trait.


----------



## Nordwind2000

I think it differs from system to system... Some have problems and other ones not... Scary...


----------



## Mullcom

ManniX-ITA said:


> That's what I mean, there's a big discrepancy between who's having issues like me and who isn't.
> 
> Very uncommon. Usually at least some of the issues are shared across every setup.
> 
> Memory is a tad better indeed, that's a common trait.


Jepp. Many things can and may be also OS+ drivers related or mounting the hardware. 

WiFi and Bluetooth is often driver issues. 
Heat often bad mounting = bad airflow through the system. 

Windows updates / 3e party programs.... And so on.

In my cases bad knowledge how to overclock  understand the effect of all the settings... But getting there. Thx for all help in here and you have deliver much information.



Skickat från min SM-G973F via Tapatalk


----------



## pschorr1123

Madmaxneo said:


> Recently finished my first AMD build. It is a Gigabyte Aorus Elite Wifi board with a 3900x and 2x 16gb of Trident Z Neo RAM.
> 
> I thought something went terribly wrong but it turns out I misread the book and installed the power button leads to the power LED jumps, the bad part is I went through 2 hrs of troubleshooting to finally realize this...lol.
> 
> Either way I am up and running but with a couple minor issues.
> 
> 1. My idle temps with the stock Wraith cooler run between 42 to 60 deg, is that normal. I have AMD adapter brackets on order and once I get those with the Lian Li Cool 2 case I will add my Swiftech loop to it.
> 
> 2. Bluetooth tends to go in and out. If I restart for whatever reason bluetooth is out as if completely disconnected and have to run it through the troubleshooter then sometimes restart it to get it running again.
> 
> 3. Is it possible to hit 5ghz plus on this chip and MB? If so what's some good advice to OCing this board for a first time AMD OCer? My old system (which is still in my sig) I could get up to 4.4ghz just fine and that was 1ghz above base stock. I ended up running it at 4.2ghz daily usage for about 2 years.


High idle temps with zen 2 are normal.

Not sure about BT as I also experience BT issues with my X box 1 controller. Could just be Windows. I did some Google FU and tried a bunch of remedies to no avail so I just use a micro USB cable and pray that it doesn't break as I went through a half dozen cables when I first got my xbox a while back. My room has metal studs so the wireless feature doesn't work at all with the xbox (or the pre-owned xbox is a POS really wish i had spent extra $20 and got the white xbox S that has HD Blue Ray Drive for my 4k tv  ). BT used to work on old PC. Too bad I didn't figure this out until I dropped another $60 on a new controller thinking the used one was trash...

as for 5 GHZ OC on Ryzen not happening unless on LN2. Zen doesn't OC anything like Intel. If you want max performance best to OC RAM to 3800 MTS/ 1900 IF and tighten timings. For what it's worth zen 2 really doesn't scale well with frequency (according to Moore's Law is Dead YT) much past 4.4-4.6. Keep in mind those are 1 thread for 1-2 1000th of seconds at a time. AMD can't hold max boost turbo frequencies like Intel yet..... best to measure ST by benchmark performance and not clock speed as the performance is all that really matters. CB 15 >203 for 3700X


----------



## Medizinmann

Madmaxneo said:


> Recently finished my first AMD build. It is a Gigabyte Aorus Elite Wifi board with a 3900x and 2x 16gb of Trident Z Neo RAM.
> 
> I thought something went terribly wrong but it turns out I misread the book and installed the power button leads to the power LED jumps, the bad part is I went through 2 hrs of troubleshooting to finally realize this...lol.
> 
> Either way I am up and running but with a couple minor issues.
> 
> 1. My idle temps with the stock Wraith cooler run between 42 to 60 deg, is that normal. I have AMD adapter brackets on order and once I get those with the Lian Li Cool 2 case I will add my Swiftech loop to it.


Yes, indeed it is...the boxed cooler is at its limits with a 3900x.



> 2. Bluetooth tends to go in and out. If I restart for whatever reason bluetooth is out as if completely disconnected and have to run it through the troubleshooter then sometimes restart it to get it running again.


Drivers?
Antennas? I needed to place them on my desk in oder to get BT working…



> 3. Is it possible to hit 5ghz plus on this chip and MB? If so what's some good advice to OCing this board for a first time AMD OCer? My old system (which is still in my sig) I could get up to 4.4ghz just fine and that was 1ghz above base stock. I ended up running it at 4.2ghz daily usage for about 2 years.


No - 5GHz with a 3900x isn't possible without LN2. 

I got 4,7 GHz on two cores and 4,3-4,4 GHz all core is feasible and you could try CCX one chiplet to 4,5-4,6 and one to 4,4 with very good cooling/waterblock.

Best regards,
Medizinmann


----------



## PiotrMKG

Madmaxneo said:


> Recently finished my first AMD build. It is a Gigabyte Aorus Elite Wifi board with a 3900x and 2x 16gb of Trident Z Neo RAM.
> 3. Is it possible to hit 5ghz plus on this chip and MB? If so what's some good advice to OCing this board for a first time AMD OCer? My old system (which is still in my sig) I could get up to 4.4ghz just fine and that was 1ghz above base stock. I ended up running it at 4.2ghz daily usage for about 2 years.


It won’t gonna happen mate. AMD is giving You essentially max their CPUs are capable of out of the box. If you hit +200MHz above stock speed you are lucky. Some people aren’t going to hit stock speeds 




To my knowledge they are made like GPUs, thermally protected, power protected and God knows what protected. 3800X(T), 3900X(T) and 3950X are made mostly for productivity tasks and some gaming in spare time. For games just buy 10600k and OC it to 5,1GHz all core and be happy.


----------



## chucky27

dansi said:


> ooooh interesting!
> 
> did you overclock anything?
> 
> I just spotted event 19 again despite lowering my oc. Something is up!


CPU is running stock, voltages on auto as on F12x versions. RAM is running @3400CL16 with pretty loose timings, I even loosened them a bit more after flashing F20a. SOC Voltage (SVI2 TFN) via HWInfo seems unchanged from previous bioses @1.063V and other voltages also look the same.

I'm running Win 2004 fresh install with the latest AMD Chipset drivers.


----------



## bleomycin

Illined said:


> Update your Realtek LAN driver to the latest version. Had the same issue where it rebooted as soon as sleep was engaged and updating this driver fixed the issue.





ManniX-ITA said:


> Try to update the Realtek 2.5G LAN adapter drivers to the very latest version. Not those on GB site.
> Also enable ErP in the BIOS.


WOW, thank you both! The LAN driver was it. What an insane thing to cause such an issue. I had even tried disabling that nic in the bios as I had experienced similar things before and that didn't work this time it still required the driver update. Didn't need to enable ErP (yet) if I have troubles I'll do that next.


----------



## bluechris

SacraficeMyGoat said:


> Yeah I need to figure something out.. It's idling at 41C.
> 
> 
> 
> BL2K16G36C16U4BL is the RAM i'm using. 32GB (2x16) 3600 CL16 1.35V.
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: Any idea how I control the 3 fans on the AIO or what they're called in the BIOS/HWiNFO? I can try increasing the speed, as when i stick my hand in my case, i barely ever feel air being pushed. No fan curve settings in Corsair iCUE that I can see, it's just balanced or extreme.
> 
> 
> 
> Edit2: It looks like the fans on the AIO stay around 300-400RPM even when under load, so this may be the issue. HWiNFO doesn't show any fans running at this speed though.. odd?
> 
> Wondering if I need to hook the the AIO to the actual pump header on the MB or something.


I had the same problems with icue and i uninstall it and i installed the i Link, the older software that controls all my corsair things perfectly fine, its a commander pro that has all my fans and the 850hxi psu.

Now your ram temps are really high, i have 64gb (4x16) that never exceeds 40c at 3733cl14 14 14 28 in a corsair 740 air and i have 3 noctua 120mm in front. I have them to work from 500rpm to 900rpm and they are controlled from the cpu temp (basically i have put 3 temp sensors from the commander pro , 1 to the memory heatsink, 1 to the base of my noctua chromax black cpu cooler and 1 sensor in the 8 disks that i have in the second department of the air 740. 

Everything is working great with max memory temp of 40 degrees, hdd temp 42 (4x4tbSas + 4x1tb ssd evo) and max cpu temp on load 65.
My ambient temperature in Greece is 35-37 during the day and the reason i don't use the motherboard for the fans is that i have esxi on the machine so its impossible to have in a vm any info from the MB and that's why i bought the commander pro because i bypass it to a VM.


----------



## henson0115

ManniX-ITA said:


> I spotted so many critical bugs on F20a that I'm very surprising anyone can find it usable...
> Wouldn't use it as a daily driver even paid for it.


same here rolled it back, many weird issues, i am curios to know what windows version, i have a feeling on 2004 for example people are facing issues that are not present on 1909 with f20a.


----------



## buffalo2102

henson0115 said:


> same here rolled it back, many weird issues, i am curios to know what windows version, i have a feeling on 2004 for example people are facing issues that are not present on 1909 with f20a.


F20a on Elite with 2004 and no problems at all here. It's a fresh install of 2004 though so I don't know if that helps at all.


----------



## SacraficeMyGoat

ManniX-ITA said:


> SacraficeMyGoat said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah I need to figure something out.. It's idling at 41C.
> 
> BL2K16G36C16U4BL is the RAM i'm using. 32GB (2x16) 3600 CL16 1.35V.
> 
> Edit: Any idea how I control the 3 fans on the AIO or what they're called in the BIOS/HWiNFO? I can try increasing the speed, as when i stick my hand in my case, i barely ever feel air being pushed. No fan curve settings in Corsair iCUE that I can see, it's just balanced or extreme.
> 
> Edit2: It looks like the fans on the AIO stay around 300-400RPM even when under load, so this may be the issue. HWiNFO doesn't show any fans running at this speed though.. odd?
> Wondering if I need to hook the the AIO to the actual pump header on the MB or something.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know iCUE sorry... Odd, the CPU fan header should be fine as well.
> Where do you see 3-400rpm?
> 
> The RAM is pretty hot considering it has an heat-spreader, nothing to worry but probably not the best to OC.
> My G.Skill at 1.44v 3800MHz is idling at 42/44c and maxes at 46/48v on Kahru with very little airflow.
Click to expand...

It seems to fluctuate between 300-650ish RPM in the iCUE software (only place I can see those RPMs.)

I turned the fan settings to extreme for a couple of minutes just to see if they went down and the RAM idle temps went down about 2C, idling at 39C.

Considering top mounting the radiator so I can push more airflow through to the RAM.

I have like 2 days to return this memory kit, and really considering it. I have a backup set (Gskill Trident Z Neo 32GB (2x16) 3600 CL16.)

Might just swap it out today and see how it runs. Any special precautions I need to take if I swap the RAM out? Do I need to reset BIOS or just disable XMP beforehand?


----------



## Nicked_Wicked

henson0115 said:


> ManniX-ITA said:
> 
> 
> 
> I spotted so many critical bugs on F20a that I'm very surprising anyone can find it usable...
> Wouldn't use it as a daily driver even paid for it.
> 
> 
> 
> same here rolled it back, many weird issues, i am curios to know what windows version, i have a feeling on 2004 for example people are facing issues that are not present on 1909 with f20a.
Click to expand...

Keep in mind this is the first beta, there will be more (e.g B,C, D etc.) 

I think they said on the GB forums the final release of F20/21 was slated for mid-July.


----------



## RaXelliX

Nicked_Wicked said:


> Keep in mind this is the first beta, there will be more (e.g B,C, D etc.)
> 
> I think they said on the GB forums the final release of F20/21 was slated for mid-July.


Im waiting for the F22R (Raptor) release


----------



## meridius

bleomycin said:


> WOW, thank you both! The LAN driver was it. What an insane thing to cause such an issue. I had even tried disabling that nic in the bios as I had experienced similar things before and that didn't work this time it still required the driver update. Didn't need to enable ErP (yet) if I have troubles I'll do that next.


hi there where is the link for this driver ? thanks


----------



## Netherwind

What would the typical single-core score be for CPU-Z and CB20 on a 3800X?
From what I gather, my scores are lower than usual.


----------



## Mullcom

meridius said:


> hi there where is the link for this driver ? thanks


What is your bord ? 


Skickat från min SM-G973F via Tapatalk


----------



## ManniX-ITA

meridius said:


> hi there where is the link for this driver ? thanks


I have installed this:

https://www.station-drivers.com/ind...tory&Itemid=352&func=fileinfo&id=4342&lang=en



Netherwind said:


> What would the typical single-core score be for CPU-Z and CB20 on a 3800X?
> From what I gather, my scores are lower than usual.


Full stock seems 506, I don't really remember it:

https://www.guru3d.com/articles_pages/amd_ryzen_7_3800x_review,10.html


----------



## ManniX-ITA

SacraficeMyGoat said:


> It seems to fluctuate between 300-650ish RPM in the iCUE software (only place I can see those RPMs.)
> 
> I turned the fan settings to extreme for a couple of minutes just to see if they went down and the RAM idle temps went down about 2C, idling at 39C.
> 
> Considering top mounting the radiator so I can push more airflow through to the RAM.
> 
> I have like 2 days to return this memory kit, and really considering it. I have a backup set (Gskill Trident Z Neo 32GB (2x16) 3600 CL16.)
> 
> Might just swap it out today and see how it runs. Any special precautions I need to take if I swap the RAM out? Do I need to reset BIOS or just disable XMP beforehand?


You can just leave as it is with XMP enabled.
The G.Skill kit is probably better, mine is the cheap one with Hynix DJR and it's pretty honest.


----------



## Mullcom

On bord Lan driver from chipset maker


*X570 I AORUS PRO WIFI (rev. 1.0)* - Intel i211AT GbE LAN -  Link 



*X570 AORUS MASTER (rev. 1.0)* - Realtek 2.5GbE LAN -  Link 
_Remember if you really want 2.5gbit LAN. Your switch or router need to support that also._


*X570 AORUS XTREME (rev. 1.0)* - Intel i211AT GbE LAN -  Link 



*X570 AORUS XTREME (rev. 1.1)* - Intel i211AT GbE LAN -  Link 



Skickat från min SM-G973F via Tapatalk


----------



## SacraficeMyGoat

ManniX-ITA said:


> SacraficeMyGoat said:
> 
> 
> 
> It seems to fluctuate between 300-650ish RPM in the iCUE software (only place I can see those RPMs.)
> 
> I turned the fan settings to extreme for a couple of minutes just to see if they went down and the RAM idle temps went down about 2C, idling at 39C.
> 
> Considering top mounting the radiator so I can push more airflow through to the RAM.
> 
> I have like 2 days to return this memory kit, and really considering it. I have a backup set (Gskill Trident Z Neo 32GB (2x16) 3600 CL16.)
> 
> Might just swap it out today and see how it runs. Any special precautions I need to take if I swap the RAM out? Do I need to reset BIOS or just disable XMP beforehand?
> 
> 
> 
> You can just leave as it is with XMP enabled.
> The G.Skill kit is probably better, mine is the cheap one with Hynix DJR and it's pretty honest.
Click to expand...

Okay, thanks. You think the Gskill kit would be better? The crucial kit I have is Micron E Die 16-18-18-38.

Do you have the Gskill F4-3600C16D-32GTZNC kit? This is the other kit I have.


----------



## ManniX-ITA

SacraficeMyGoat said:


> Okay, thanks. You think the Gskill kit would be better? The crucial kit I have is Micron E Die 16-18-18-38.
> 
> Do you have the Gskill F4-3600C16D-32GTZNC kit? This is the other kit I have.


Yes I have the same:









In theory the Micron E-die is better but could be also more tricky to overclock.
Seems to me pretty hot to be a good binning but maybe it's your specific setup.
Test the G.Skill and compare the temperatures, if they are better the G.Skill could be a safer bet.


----------



## SacraficeMyGoat

ManniX-ITA said:


> SacraficeMyGoat said:
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, thanks. You think the Gskill kit would be better? The crucial kit I have is Micron E Die 16-18-18-38.
> 
> Do you have the Gskill F4-3600C16D-32GTZNC kit? This is the other kit I have.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes I have the same:
> 
> View attachment 356684
> 
> 
> In theory the Micron E-die is better but could be also more tricky to overclock.
> Seems to me pretty hot to be a good binning but maybe it's your specific setup.
> Test the G.Skill and compare the temperatures, if they are better the G.Skill could be a safer bet.
Click to expand...

Okay I'm going to try it out now, was just running some benchmarks beforehand.

Also quick question. I went to reset my PC to get into the BIOS and the monitor disconnected after it reset (PC was still on though.) The motherboard displayed debug code A6, which the manual says is related to SCSI devices.

Any idea what caused this? I don't think this is the first time it's happened. I had to power off and restart it for it to work.


----------



## ManniX-ITA

SacraficeMyGoat said:


> Okay I'm going to try it out now, was just running some benchmarks beforehand.
> 
> Also quick question. I went to reset my PC to get into the BIOS and the monitor disconnected after it reset (PC was still on though.) The motherboard displayed debug code A6, which the manual says is related to SCSI devices.
> 
> Any idea what caused this? I don't think this is the first time it's happened. I had to power off and restart it for it to work.


It could a generic issue with a storage device, either SATA or USB.
These debug codes are not highly reliable, sometimes if the system is unstable you end up stuck in a random phase.


----------



## SacraficeMyGoat

ManniX-ITA said:


> SacraficeMyGoat said:
> 
> 
> 
> Okay I'm going to try it out now, was just running some benchmarks beforehand.
> 
> Also quick question. I went to reset my PC to get into the BIOS and the monitor disconnected after it reset (PC was still on though.) The motherboard displayed debug code A6, which the manual says is related to SCSI devices.
> 
> Any idea what caused this? I don't think this is the first time it's happened. I had to power off and restart it for it to work.
> 
> 
> 
> It could a generic issue with a storage device, either SATA or USB.
> These debug codes are not highly reliable, sometimes if the system is unstable you end up stuck in a random phase.
Click to expand...


Eeeeek. Can't get system to boot with the Gskill (getting BSOD) and preparing automatic repair.

Says System Thread Exception Not handled. And another one that said Stop Code 0xc000021a.

Edit: Getting Debug Code 02 now, but can't find anything about it in the manual or online really... Is it supposed to be D2?

Edit2: Got it to boot after a few hard resets. BIOS reset so I had to set everything back up, wasn't too bad. Going to run some tests now.


----------



## betam4x

ManniX-ITA said:


> Yes I have the same:
> 
> View attachment 356684
> 
> 
> In theory the Micron E-die is better but could be also more tricky to overclock.
> Seems to me pretty hot to be a good binning but maybe it's your specific setup.
> Test the G.Skill and compare the temperatures, if they are better the G.Skill could be a safer bet.


I have a G.Skill RGB kit with Hynix DJR as well: F4-3600C16-16GTZRC

I found that by using Ryzen DRAM Calculator, selecting Hynix CJR/DJR, and Choosing the A0/B0 PCB revision, I get timings that work.


----------



## betam4x

SacraficeMyGoat said:


> Eeeeek. Can't get system to boot with the Gskill (getting BSOD) and preparing automatic repair.
> 
> Says System Thread Exception Not handled. And another one that said Stop Code 0xc000021a.
> 
> Edit: Getting Debug Code 02 now, but can't find anything about it in the manual or online really... Is it supposed to be D2?
> 
> Edit2: Got it to boot after a few hard resets. BIOS reset so I had to set everything back up, wasn't too bad. Going to run some tests now.


If it's DDR4 3600 and the memory is Hynix, try the timings I've attached here.


----------



## SacraficeMyGoat

Here are some logs of the Crucial and Gskill kits. Looks like the Gskill kit may run slightly cooler. Passmark, Heavenbench, and Cinebench all showed similar scores so there isn't much performance difference (atleast with just XMP enabled.)

Going to run Aida64 for 30 mins to an hour and see how things look.


----------



## SacraficeMyGoat

betam4x said:


> If it's DDR4 3600 and the memory is Hynix, try the timings I've attached here.


Thanks for this! I'll try these out later, gonna do some stability testing right now, before messing with the timings.


----------



## TitusTroy

newbish question...I'm using 5.1 speakers with the Green/Black/Yellow RCA connectors...with the Gigabyte X570 Aorus Elite on the IO shield audio connections I only see connections for Rear and Center/Sub (along with Mic, Line In and Line Out)...where do I plug in my Front speaker connection?


----------



## SacraficeMyGoat

Anyone here run 1900FCLK on their 3700x with the Aorus Master and BIOS F12g?

Out of curiosity I disabled XMP and set my FCLK to 1900 to see if it would boot and it did.

Think I remember reading an issue with FCLK hitting 1900 on these boards though, is that correct?


----------



## dansi

TitusTroy said:


> newbish question...I'm using 5.1 speakers with the Green/Black/Yellow RCA connectors...with the Gigabyte X570 Aorus Elite on the IO shield audio connections I only see connections for Rear and Center/Sub (along with Mic, Line In and Line Out)...where do I plug in my Front speaker connection?


front as in L/R? It should be the line out port.


----------



## ryouiki

TitusTroy said:


> newbish question...I'm using 5.1 speakers with the Green/Black/Yellow RCA connectors...with the Gigabyte X570 Aorus Elite on the IO shield audio connections I only see connections for Rear and Center/Sub (along with Mic, Line In and Line Out)...where do I plug in my Front speaker connection?


According to the documentation Line Out is Front speakers in 5.1 configuration. However this can apparently be reassigned in the realtek software (no first hand experience, I don't use onboard audio).



SacraficeMyGoat said:


> Anyone here run 1900FCLK on their 3700x with the Aorus Master and BIOS F12g?
> 
> Out of curiosity I disabled XMP and set my FCLK to 1900 to see if it would boot and it did.
> 
> Think I remember reading an issue with FCLK hitting 1900 on these boards though, is that correct?


FCLK higher than 18XX is chip dependent... I've run one 3900x at 1900, but unfortunately this wasn't 100% stable on my specific chip, my other 3900X will not boot in this configuration at all.


----------



## Delta9k

FCLK is a CPU dependent thing - I have been fortunate I guess, all my 3000 series CPU's have been able to run stable 3800/1900.


----------



## ryouiki

Delta9k said:


> FCLK is a CPU dependent thing - I have been fortunate I guess, all my 3000 series CPU's have been able to run stable 3800/1900.


Can't find the original post right now, but I believe Silicon Lottery at one point was selling FCLK specific chips and said something like only 12% of their 3950X could reach 1900.


----------



## SacraficeMyGoat

ryouiki said:


> TitusTroy said:
> 
> 
> 
> newbish question...I'm using 5.1 speakers with the Green/Black/Yellow RCA connectors...with the Gigabyte X570 Aorus Elite on the IO shield audio connections I only see connections for Rear and Center/Sub (along with Mic, Line In and Line Out)...where do I plug in my Front speaker connection?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> According to the documentation Line Out is Front speakers in 5.1 configuration. However this can apparently be reassigned in the realtek software (no first hand experience, I don't use onboard audio).
> 
> 
> 
> SacraficeMyGoat said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone here run 1900FCLK on their 3700x with the Aorus Master and BIOS F12g?
> 
> Out of curiosity I disabled XMP and set my FCLK to 1900 to see if it would boot and it did.
> 
> Think I remember reading an issue with FCLK hitting 1900 on these boards though, is that correct?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> FCLK higher than 18XX is chip dependent... I've run one 3900x at 1900, but unfortunately this wasn't 100% stable on my specific chip, my other 3900X will not boot in this configuration at all.
Click to expand...

Ahh interesting, was not aware of this.

So what would my next step be to see if 1900FCLK is stable? Do I just enable XMP and set 1900FLCK?


----------



## SacraficeMyGoat

Delta9k said:


> FCLK is a CPU dependent thing - I have been fortunate I guess, all my 3000 series CPU's have been able to run stable 3800/1900.


Seems pretty rare for CPUs to hit this, nice!

Still figuring out all of this stuff tbh. Completely new to AMD/Ryzen.


----------



## TitusTroy

dansi said:


> front as in L/R? It should be the line out port.





ryouiki said:


> According to the documentation Line Out is Front speakers in 5.1 configuration. However this can apparently be reassigned in the realtek software (no first hand experience, I don't use onboard audio)


thanks...I haven't built a new system in a few years so I wasn't sure...they used to have those audio ports color coded- yellow-green-black- along with labels so it was easier to tell the connections apart


----------



## ryouiki

SacraficeMyGoat said:


> Ahh interesting, was not aware of this.
> 
> So what would my next step be to see if 1900FCLK is stable? Do I just enable XMP and set 1900FLCK?


Kinda a long drawn out process from my experience... don't know what type of memory is being used/what the XMP profile is.... if this is actually kit rated for 3800 XMP / on the QVL it might work, otherwise you have to turn off XMP, set memory to 3800, manually configure a large portion of your timings/terminations/etc., and set FCLK to 1900 in AMD CBS or Overclocking (depending on BIOS version).

DRAM calculator might be able to give you some hints as to what values will work... but won't mean the system will actually boot in this configuration. Lots of trial/error, maybe having to adjust VDDP/VDDG/SOC/DRAM voltages. If you have a stable working system now, recommend saving the current profile before you go down this road.

I've had varying luck with this whole process.... 3200CL14 FlareX with A1 PCB would do 3800 no problem, TridentZ 3600CL15 (better bin) A2 layout would not do 3800, 3200CL14 FlareX A2 layout also refuses to run at 3800. I'm running 4 DIMM so that might also make a difference.


----------



## SacraficeMyGoat

ryouiki said:


> Kinda a long drawn out process from my experience... don't know what type of memory is being used/what the XMP profile is.... if this is actually kit rated for 3800 XMP / on the QVL it might work, otherwise you have to turn off XMP, set memory to 3800, manually configure a large portion of your timings/terminations/etc., and set FCLK to 1900 in AMD CBS or Overclocking (depending on BIOS version).
> 
> DRAM calculator might be able to give you some hints as to what values will work... but won't mean the system will actually boot in this configuration. Lots of trial/error, maybe having to adjust VDDP/VDDG/SOC/DRAM voltages. If you have a stable working system now, recommend saving the current profile before you go down this road.
> 
> I've had varying luck with this whole process.... 3200CL14 FlareX with A1 PCB would do 3800 no problem, TridentZ 3600CL15 (better bin) A2 layout would not do 3800, 3200CL14 FlareX A2 layout also refuses to run at 3800. I'm running 4 DIMM so that might also make a difference.


Oh okay, thank you. So you have to get your memory to 3800 first? I can try with my Gskill Trident Z Neo 3600 CL16 (Hynix). I also have a set of Crucial 3600 CL16 Micron E die I can try if the Gskill doesn't hit it.

How is the performance boost from 1800 to 1900 FCLK? I don't mind spending time tuning my memory, but would like a decent performance boost if i'm going to do it.


----------



## ryouiki

SacraficeMyGoat said:


> Oh okay, thank you. So you have to get your memory to 3800 first? I can try with my Gskill Trident Z Neo 3600 CL16 (Hynix). I also have a set of Crucial 3600 CL16 Micron E die I can try if the Gskill doesn't hit it.
> 
> How is the performance boost from 1800 to 1900 FCLK? I don't mind spending time tuning my memory, but would like a decent performance boost if i'm going to do it.


Well on Ryzen you want FCLK/MCLK to be coupled (run at same frequency) or you take a massive latency hit. AMD's own slides show 3600/1800 the "sweet spot" for price, and 3733/1866 for performance... probably because not all that many chips are fully stable at 1900 FCLK. Uncoupled requires extremely high memory clocks to try to make up the latency difference.

As for performance unless you are looking at synthetic numbers I personally don't think is is going to be noticeable, maybe 1-2 FPS in a game, there are a number of articles out there about it but I don't really agree with some of their test setups.


----------



## ManniX-ITA

SacraficeMyGoat said:


> Oh okay, thank you. So you have to get your memory to 3800 first? I can try with my Gskill Trident Z Neo 3600 CL16 (Hynix). I also have a set of Crucial 3600 CL16 Micron E die I can try if the Gskill doesn't hit it.
> 
> How is the performance boost from 1800 to 1900 FCLK? I don't mind spending time tuning my memory, but would like a decent performance boost if i'm going to do it.


Test both at 3800 with DRAM Calc settings, it's a good reference to see if they are good.
The speed bump from FCLK is not substantial but it's a bump. Especially in latency, you can't go down a certain level without 1900/3800.


----------



## rastaviper

TitusTroy said:


> thanks...I haven't built a new system in a few years so I wasn't sure...they used to have those audio ports color coded- yellow-green-black- along with labels so it was easier to tell the connections apart


Maybe u could check the manual next time?
I have the same mobo and the manual is extremely analytical for such things.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


----------



## rastaviper

ryouiki said:


> Well on Ryzen you want FCLK/MCLK to be coupled (run at same frequency) or you take a massive latency hit. AMD's own slides show 3600/1800 the "sweet spot" for price, and 3733/1866 for performance... probably because not all that many chips are fully stable at 1900 FCLK. Uncoupled requires extremely high memory clocks to try to make up the latency difference.
> 
> 
> 
> As for performance unless you are looking at synthetic numbers I personally don't think is is going to be noticeable, maybe 1-2 FPS in a game, there are a number of articles out there about it but I don't really agree with some of their test setups.


Totally agree.
Also as a note, new Ryzen seem to be able to handle the 3800 range more easily.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


----------



## SacraficeMyGoat

ManniX-ITA said:


> SacraficeMyGoat said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh okay, thank you. So you have to get your memory to 3800 first? I can try with my Gskill Trident Z Neo 3600 CL16 (Hynix). I also have a set of Crucial 3600 CL16 Micron E die I can try if the Gskill doesn't hit it.
> 
> How is the performance boost from 1800 to 1900 FCLK? I don't mind spending time tuning my memory, but would like a decent performance boost if i'm going to do it.
> 
> 
> 
> Test both at 3800 with DRAM Calc settings, it's a good reference to see if they are good.
> The speed bump from FCLK is not substantial but it's a bump. Especially in latency, you can't go down a certain level without 1900/3800.
Click to expand...

Alright, I think I'll try both kits tomorrow if I have the time.

Just to make sure, I need to disable XMP completely and input all of the DRAM Calc settings manually right?

Spoke with someone who has the same Crucial kit as me and was able to hit 3800MHz/1900FCLK with DRAM Calc settings pretty easily and even lowered a few (got it down to 66.4ns), and he has an R5 3600/B450.

Hopefully that will be the case with mine. I'll try the Gskill kit first since that's what is currently installed.

Oh and that disconnect/reset bug that happened earlier seems to happen when XMP is disabled. Or at least I only saw it happen when XMP was disabled. Is this a known issue that you're aware of?


----------



## SacraficeMyGoat

ryouiki said:


> SacraficeMyGoat said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh okay, thank you. So you have to get your memory to 3800 first? I can try with my Gskill Trident Z Neo 3600 CL16 (Hynix). I also have a set of Crucial 3600 CL16 Micron E die I can try if the Gskill doesn't hit it.
> 
> How is the performance boost from 1800 to 1900 FCLK? I don't mind spending time tuning my memory, but would like a decent performance boost if i'm going to do it.
> 
> 
> 
> Well on Ryzen you want FCLK/MCLK to be coupled (run at same frequency) or you take a massive latency hit. AMD's own slides show 3600/1800 the "sweet spot" for price, and 3733/1866 for performance... probably because not all that many chips are fully stable at 1900 FCLK. Uncoupled requires extremely high memory clocks to try to make up the latency difference.
> 
> As for performance unless you are looking at synthetic numbers I personally don't think is is going to be noticeable, maybe 1-2 FPS in a game, there are a number of articles out there about it but I don't really agree with some of their test setups.
Click to expand...

Thank you for the explanation, that makes sense.

Going to try both of my memory kits tomorrow and see if they can hit 3800mhz/1900 fclk tomorrow with the DRAM Calc safe settings. Probably won't do any further tweaking than that though, if they're stable anyways.

What stability tests would you recommend running to check for errors? I tried to download TM5 but couldn't get it to work. Aside from that I have Aida64, Prime95, Memtest86, and CPUz. Will these be enough, aside from trying some games out?


----------



## ManniX-ITA

ryouiki said:


> Well on Ryzen you want FCLK/MCLK to be coupled (run at same frequency) or you take a massive latency hit. AMD's own slides show 3600/1800 the "sweet spot" for price, and 3733/1866 for performance... probably because not all that many chips are fully stable at 1900 FCLK. Uncoupled requires extremely high memory clocks to try to make up the latency difference.
> 
> As for performance unless you are looking at synthetic numbers I personally don't think is is going to be noticeable, maybe 1-2 FPS in a game, there are a number of articles out there about it but I don't really agree with some of their test setups.


The difference can be a few to a couple dozens of minutes on a 24h rendering or compilation... just to give a measure.
Overall, where it's more satisfying is on benchmarking 

There was a graph, I think from 1usmus detailing the best clocks when not 1:1. But I can't find it.

Consider that if you can run 3600 CL14 instead of 3800 CL16 it's way better the earlier.
IF latency can improve, a bit, but memory latency is much more important.

This Techspot article is probably the best to show the difference in gaming:
https://www.techspot.com/review/1891-ryzen-memory-performance-scaling/

A bit outdated but there's a good article from 1usmus:
https://www.techpowerup.com/review/amd-ryzen-memory-tweaking-overclocking-guide/

A bit limited but still a good article from Guru3D:
https://www.guru3d.com/articles-pages/amd-ryzen-ram-scaling-effect-in-games,1.html

Nice article comparing fclk/mclk timings etc from GN:
https://www.gamersnexus.net/guides/3508-ryzen-3000-memory-benchmark-best-ram-fclk-uclock-mclock

There's also a newbie guide from Corsair:
https://www.corsair.com/corsairmedia/sys_master/productcontent/Ryzen3000_MemoryOverclockingGuide.pdf


----------



## Netherwind

ManniX-ITA said:


> I have installed this:
> 
> Full stock seems 506, I don't really remember it:
> 
> https://www.guru3d.com/articles_pages/amd_ryzen_7_3800x_review,10.html


That's what I get with CCX OC at 4400. I've seen people saying that 515-520 is normal.



ManniX-ITA said:


> Yes I have the same:
> 
> View attachment 356684
> 
> 
> In theory the Micron E-die is better but could be also more tricky to overclock.
> Seems to me pretty hot to be a good binning but maybe it's your specific setup.
> Test the G.Skill and compare the temperatures, if they are better the G.Skill could be a safer bet.





SacraficeMyGoat said:


> Okay I'm going to try it out now, was just running some benchmarks beforehand.
> 
> Also quick question. I went to reset my PC to get into the BIOS and the monitor disconnected after it reset (PC was still on though.) The motherboard displayed debug code A6, which the manual says is related to SCSI devices.
> 
> Any idea what caused this? I don't think this is the first time it's happened. I had to power off and restart it for it to work.





betam4x said:


> If it's DDR4 3600 and the memory is Hynix, try the timings I've attached here.


I'll follow your progress with great interest! Read about some guy who got way better SC score by tightening up the timings.

I've got the same memory as well but am struggling with what to make of DRAM Calc. Seems like HTML imported timings are too tight and normal timings are better but still tighter than what I got from version 1.7.0:


----------



## Dyngsur

The F20a is not stable at all, atleast not for me when PBO oc with BCLK etc, As soon as I installed latest HWinfo64 and tryed to benchmark with cpu-z, Aida64 etc the computer just reboot. Now I read that you should lower the Vsoc voltage to 1.0 instead of 1.1, not gonna try that now. Reverting back to F12g and will make a clean windows install again!

I dunno if its the latest HWinfo64 release or the new F20a bios that acting strange, so for now the new bios will have to w8! 

Wounder why Gigabyte cant make one single good bios version at start, it feels like they just releasing stuff without even testing them properly!

Ah well ****happends, F20a might work okey with normal settings but as soon you start to tweak stuff for better performance it wont work good!


----------



## MyUsername

*MyUsername*



Dyngsur said:


> The F20a is not stable at all, atleast not for me when PBO oc with BCLK etc, As soon as I installed latest HWinfo64 and tryed to benchmark with cpu-z, Aida64 etc the computer just reboot. Now I read that you should lower the Vsoc voltage to 1.0 instead of 1.1, not gonna try that now. Reverting back to F12g and will make a clean windows install again!
> 
> I dunno if its the latest HWinfo64 release or the new F20a bios that acting strange, so for now the new bios will have to w8!
> 
> Wounder why Gigabyte cant make one single good bios version at start, it feels like they just releasing stuff without even testing them properly!
> 
> Ah well ****happends, F20a might work okey with normal settings but as soon you start to tweak stuff for better performance it wont work good!



I think GB broke something with the master, 1900mhz IF is impossible, thought 1866 was stable but locked up last night, stock 1800/3600 appears stable but I gave up and switched to my back up bios with 12b cruising at 1900/3800.


----------



## ManniX-ITA

Netherwind said:


> That's what I get with CCX OC at 4400. I've seen people saying that 515-520 is normal.
> 
> I'll follow your progress with great interest! Read about some guy who got way better SC score by tightening up the timings.
> 
> I've got the same memory as well but am struggling with what to make of DRAM Calc. Seems like HTML imported timings are too tight and normal timings are better but still tighter than what I got from version 1.7.0:


What voltage are you using? You may need 1.42v-1.44v for these timings.
Those from Calc 1.7.3 are much more reliable.

CB20 SC at 515-520 is normal with PBO enabled, not without.
Scores will go up if the RAM timings are correct, down if wrong. Ryzen IPC is critically dependent on memory.

If your 3800x can do IF 1900 that kit can usually go easily up to 3800 MHz, may be a better choice.



Dyngsur said:


> The F20a is not stable at all, atleast not for me when PBO oc with BCLK etc, As soon as I installed latest HWinfo64 and tryed to benchmark with cpu-z, Aida64 etc the computer just reboot. Now I read that you should lower the Vsoc voltage to 1.0 instead of 1.1, not gonna try that now. Reverting back to F12g and will make a clean windows install again!
> 
> I dunno if its the latest HWinfo64 release or the new F20a bios that acting strange, so for now the new bios will have to w8!
> 
> Wounder why Gigabyte cant make one single good bios version at start, it feels like they just releasing stuff without even testing them properly!
> 
> Ah well ****happends, F20a might work okey with normal settings but as soon you start to tweak stuff for better performance it wont work good!


Did you try CPU VDD18 at 1.760v?


----------



## Dyngsur

ManniX-ITA said:


> What voltage are you using? You may need 1.42v-1.44v for these timings.
> Those from Calc 1.7.3 are much more reliable.
> 
> CB20 SC at 515-520 is normal with PBO enabled, not without.
> Scores will go up if the RAM timings are correct, down if wrong. Ryzen IPC is critically dependent on memory.
> 
> If your 3800x can do IF 1900 that kit can usually go easily up to 3800 MHz, may be a better choice.
> 
> 
> 
> Did you try CPU VDD18 at 1.760v?


Did try with 1.760 on F20a, gonna try it again with F12g instead 

F20a sucked donkeyballs, so will try tonight if im not melting away from this goddamn heat thats here now, 30 degrees celcius in the shadow...


----------



## SamfisherAnD

betam4x said:


> If it's DDR4 3600 and the memory is Hynix, try the timings I've attached here.


Which setting do you actually follow? 100% of the settings in the screenshot?


----------



## Nicked_Wicked

Do you guys have any timing tightening tips for my current RAM setup? Used to run 3733Mhz with 1867Mhz FCLK with the fast preset and worked flawlessly, today I flashed F12g and decided to chase the 3800Mhz/1900Mhz FCLK dragon also on the fast preset which it surprisingly did without any major problems (with GDM that is).

Running relatively tight timings, but my RAM seems to handle it all with ease. Could probably get away with 1.38v stable. Or is chasing 3600Mhz or perhaps 3733Mhz CL14 the smarter choice? I'm pretty content with the current latency but I would love to get under the 60ns mark. 

https://imgur.com/a/luozg94


----------



## Mullcom

Nicked_Wicked said:


> Do you guys have any timing tightening tips for my current RAM setup? Used to run 3733Mhz with 1867Mhz FCLK with the fast preset and worked flawlessly, today I flashed F12g a decided to chase the 3800Mhz/1900Mhz FCLK dragon also on the fast preset which it surprisingly did without any major problems (with GDM that is).
> 
> Running relatively tight timings, but my RAM seems to handle it all with ease. Could probably get away with 1.38v stable. Or is chasing 3600Mhz or perhaps 3733Mhz CL14 the smarter choice? I'm pretty content with the current latency but I would love to get under the 60ns mark.
> 
> https://imgur.com/a/luozg94


Above 1700mhz start the timing be more value in your calculations if I have understand it right. 

And check if 1/1 ratio with mem`s and FCLK isent make you get better Score. What I have learn is you need at least 100mhz more on FCLK to make benefits of get better score.

So if you only can do 1700 on mem's you can ad 1800 on FCLK to get better performance.

Tip for you. Save the default settings score on score 2 so you have references what mem's do on regular bases. Then save the best score on Score 1. And Everytime you beat it save a screenshot so you have settings saved as a image. Then you always can go back and check.

In bios I always have Tre profiles saved.

1. Main 
2. Testing
3. Test testing. 

When test testing get stable I save this on both main and Testing.

Skickat från min SM-G973F via Tapatalk


----------



## ManniX-ITA

Nicked_Wicked said:


> Do you guys have any timing tightening tips for my current RAM setup? Used to run 3733Mhz with 1867Mhz FCLK with the fast preset and worked flawlessly, today I flashed F12g and decided to chase the 3800Mhz/1900Mhz FCLK dragon also on the fast preset which it surprisingly did without any major problems (with GDM that is).
> 
> Running relatively tight timings, but my RAM seems to handle it all with ease. Could probably get away with 1.38v stable. Or is chasing 3600Mhz or perhaps 3733Mhz CL14 the smarter choice? I'm pretty content with the current latency but I would love to get under the 60ns mark.


I see most are chasing CL14 with Samsung B-die; you should get better performances despite the lower clock.
But you may need to raise the voltage up to 1.5v and more; they can support it and also handle the high temperatures.
You'll need it for high mem clock and low tCL/tRFC; see many with good binnings are going down to tRFC at 240.
Very high quality binning should be able to go down to [email protected] but it's really extreme.


----------



## matthew87

ManniX-ITA said:


> I spotted so many critical bugs on F20a that I'm very surprising anyone can find it usable...
> Wouldn't use it as a daily driver even paid for it.


Such as?


----------



## Mullcom

ManniX-ITA said:


> You'll need it for high mem clock and low tCL/tRFC; see many with good binnings are going down to tRFC at 240.


I have never get below tRFC 550

Is voltage important for tRFC?

If it is I may try to lab both this later.


Skickat från min SM-G973F via Tapatalk


----------



## ManniX-ITA

matthew87 said:


> Such as?


https://www.overclock.net/forum/11-...570-aorus-owners-thread-838.html#post28502508

Most worrying issues were the clock going back 30 mins up to 10 hours randomly after reboots and the SoC voltage.


----------



## matthew87

ManniX-ITA said:


> https://www.overclock.net/forum/11-...570-aorus-owners-thread-838.html#post28502508
> 
> Most worrying issues were the clock going back 30 mins up to 10 hours randomly after reboots and the SoC voltage.


How many people have reported the clock going back? 

And out of the other issues you've listed, none seem legit to me but rather your personal experience or perception.


----------



## ManniX-ITA

matthew87 said:


> How many people have reported the clock going back?
> 
> And out of the other issues you've listed, none seem legit to me but rather your personal experience or perception.


Are you serious?


----------



## kenny0048

I tested F20a and Micron E-die. It works without problems.

3900X (stock) + Gigabyte X570 Aorus Elite (F20a) + Ballistix sport LT DDR4-3000 CL15 2x16GB (32GB)
@DDR4-3800 CL16-19-16-36-58 1.5T (GDM), SOC=1.10v / VDIMM=1.39v / PM_1VSOC=1.06v *More Stability FCLK
RTT=RZQ/7/3/1, CAD_BUS=30/20/20/60, ProcODT=53.3ohm
*"RZQ/7///" and "CAD_BUS 30///" are very important with Micron E-die (Dual rank).

*Memtest (100% 1H) and OCCT6.0:CPU(Large 1H AVX2) passed
*No CPU interconnect error's (HWInfo)
*Optimal values for ProcODT and RTT are different from F12.
Do not raise CLDO_VDDP too much because the signal level of the memory controller is different.
It causes overshoot and makes it difficult to raise VDIMM and VSOC.

### About the random reset problem ###
There is an easy way to test this.
It is to sleep and wake while running memtest.
Many random reset problems can be detected with this.
If wakeup is not possible, timing may be too tight.

Disable hybrid sleep before running. (To keep the data in memory)
powercfg.exe /hibernate off


----------



## matthew87

ManniX-ITA said:


> Are you serious?


Are you? 

A few ns increase in memory latency in a synthetic benchmark is a "critical bug"?

Windows instability, differences in SoC voltage, lower benchmark scores..

Meanwhile here I am with zero issues whatsoever on F20a. Somehow I've avoided all these "critical bugs".


----------



## MyUsername

kenny0048 said:


> Do not raise CLDO_VDDP too much because the signal level of the memory controller is different.
> It causes overshoot and makes it difficult to raise VDIMM and VSOC.
> 
> ### About the random reset problem ###
> There is an easy way to test this.
> It is to sleep and wake while running memtest.
> Many random reset problems can be detected with this.


I'm going to try playing with this later. My issue is just idle stability. TM5 or any other memory subsystem stress test is stable for almost infinity, but minutes after stopping it, it freezes and reboots. I figured a signal is getting unstable but I can't find it. Strange it's stable under load.


----------



## Nicked_Wicked

matthew87 said:


> ManniX-ITA said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you serious?
> 
> 
> 
> Are you?
> 
> A few ns increase in memory latency in a synthetic benchmark is a "critical bug"?
> 
> Windows instability, differences in SoC voltage, lower benchmark scores..
> 
> Meanwhile here I am with zero issues whatsoever on F20a. Somehow I've avoided all these "critical bugs".
Click to expand...

Calm down man, there are some regressions and some newly introduced bugs with F20a but a lot of improvements as well. 

Not everyone is gonna encounter those bugs as it depends on what kind of configuration you are running and perhaps what board you have as well. 

But these are fairly critical bugs, and I’ve encountered some of the bugs ManniX mentioned as well. 

You’re lucky with avoiding all the problems, but generalizing that it’s a flawless BIOS despite plenty of feedback from tweakers on TweakTown, GB forums, OC forum, reddit etc. complaining about weird behavior and other problems certainly doesn’t pass as a good BIOS IMO.


----------



## NonXtreme

MyUsername said:


> I'm going to try playing with this later. My issue is just idle stability. TM5 or any other memory subsystem stress test is stable for almost infinity, but minutes after stopping it, it freezes and reboots. I figured a signal is getting unstable but I can't find it. Strange it's stable under load.


Have you try disable "DRAM Power Down Enable".


----------



## Netherwind

ManniX-ITA said:


> What voltage are you using? You may need 1.42v-1.44v for these timings.
> Those from Calc 1.7.3 are much more reliable.
> 
> CB20 SC at 515-520 is normal with PBO enabled, not without.
> Scores will go up if the RAM timings are correct, down if wrong. Ryzen IPC is critically dependent on memory.
> 
> If your 3800x can do IF 1900 that kit can usually go easily up to 3800 MHz, may be a better choice.
> 
> Did you try CPU VDD18 at 1.760v?


I still run my RAM in XMP mode so no, I haven't tried that.

Can you guide me to how I should try IF 1900? BIOS settings I mean?

And, this should be safe try try if IF 1900 doesn't work?


----------



## ManniX-ITA

Netherwind said:


> I still run my RAM in XMP mode so no, I haven't tried that.
> 
> Can you guide me to how I should try IF 1900? BIOS settings I mean?
> 
> And, this should be safe try try if IF 1900 doesn't work?


Yes, you can try these settings also with a 1800 IF.
I'd set RAM Voltage to 1.42v instead of 1.38v.
They are almost all good but I'd set tFAW at 24 instead of 34.

Set in Tweaker XMP disabled and multiplier at 38, and all the timings manually.

Rest you can set all in AMD Overclocking.


Spoiler



Remember to set HW Prefetcher:

View attachment 200430072357 (Small).BMP


Power down mode disabled:

View attachment 200430072322 (Small).BMP


IF to 1900:

View attachment 200430072403 (Small).BMP


Uncore OC mode:

View attachment 200430072415 (Small).BMP


----------



## Waltc

I also run F20a with zero issues--XMP 3733Mhz--rock stable.Stock settings. I used to have a cold-boot, bios reset problem--it's gone. F20a has a ton of new settings under AMD CBS, and it also moves a few settings around, so people should make sure to reset CMOS right after flashing to F20a. You'll also want to save new bios profiles, too, of course.


----------



## scaramonga

OK. So what's with the laggy sloooooow BIOS?? Just got all up and running this morning (Master - BIOS F12g), and BIOS is terrible. Tried the CTRL F6 trick, but it won't let me pick from any of the options? Not clocking (3950X), few tweaks and there, that's it.

But this BIOS?, man, even takes its time when booting


----------



## dansi

hmmm i increase soc llc to high and no event 19 error ...yet...fingers crossed!


----------



## dansi

scaramonga said:


> OK. So what's with the laggy sloooooow BIOS?? Just got all up and running this morning (Master - BIOS F12g), and BIOS is terrible. Tried the CTRL F6 trick, but it won't let me pick from any of the options? Not clocking (3950X), few tweaks and there, that's it.
> 
> But this BIOS?, man, even takes its time when booting


seems like gigabtye will never fix this. they only have 1 bios engineer it seems.
with csm off, you are stuck with slow bios navigation.
probably caused by high resolution bios that is not properly using gpu accelaration to draw the sharper graphics. we experince teething problems with nvidia cards back then :h34r-smi


----------



## henson0115

guys if you have a laggy bios menu, try to re flash the same bios again, i got this 1 time when flashing to f11, fixed it by reflashing again, not had it again.


----------



## scaramonga

henson0115 said:


> guys if you have a laggy bios menu, try to re flash the same bios again, i got this 1 time when flashing to f11, fixed it by reflashing again, not had it again.


Flashed F12g three times on trot, loading 'optimized defaults' each time, no difference.


----------



## Dreams-Visions

sounds like F20a is a good upgrade. Will do so in a bit. 

Still on F7a.


----------



## bkrownd

Just arrived :thinking: need to start assembling...


----------



## SacraficeMyGoat

Quick question. Trying to set my DRAM Calc settings in BIOS. Do I need to set them in the Tweaker tab under advanced memory settings, or under the Settings tab under AMD Overclocking? Does it matter? Seems both settings are the same, so I'm a little confused...


----------



## ManniX-ITA

SacraficeMyGoat said:


> Quick question. Trying to set my DRAM Calc settings in BIOS. Do I need to set them in the Tweaker tab under advanced memory settings, or under the Settings tab under AMD Overclocking? Does it matter? Seems both settings are the same, so I'm a little confused...


You can use the Tweaker menu


----------



## buffalo2102

SacraficeMyGoat said:


> Quick question. Trying to set my DRAM Calc settings in BIOS. Do I need to set them in the Tweaker tab under advanced memory settings, or under the Settings tab under AMD Overclocking? Does it matter? Seems both settings are the same, so I'm a little confused...


I don't think it matters. I've seen so many recommendations for doing it in the tweaker menu but I've always done everything under AMD Overclocking and not had any problems.


----------



## ryouiki

scaramonga said:


> OK. So what's with the laggy sloooooow BIOS?? Just got all up and running this morning (Master - BIOS F12g), and BIOS is terrible. Tried the CTRL F6 trick, but it won't let me pick from any of the options? Not clocking (3950X), few tweaks and there, that's it.
> 
> But this BIOS?, man, even takes its time when booting


If you turn CSM off, and have an Nvidia card, then the BIOS is super laggy. If you have a AMD card it seems to be much better (5700XT has very slight lag, but nothing like on Nvidia card).


----------



## Dreams-Visions

Updated, applied some slightly updated Ryzen Calculator settings, and all is well here so far.

Appreciate the faster boot up (and the fact that everything is running smoothly).

Bring on the 4900x!


----------



## Acertified

ryouiki said:


> If you turn CSM off, and have an Nvidia card, then the BIOS is super laggy. If you have a AMD card it seems to be much better (5700XT has very slight lag, but nothing like on Nvidia card).


Not in my case. I have 2 Nvidia Cards in my setup and have CSM Disabled with NO lag.


----------



## ryouiki

Acertified said:


> Not in my case. I have 2 Nvidia Cards in my setup and have CSM Disabled with NO lag.


Interesting every person that i've seen reporting slow BIOS is using an Nvidia card, what model of cards are yours?


----------



## SacraficeMyGoat

ManniX-ITA said:


> SacraficeMyGoat said:
> 
> 
> 
> Quick question. Trying to set my DRAM Calc settings in BIOS. Do I need to set them in the Tweaker tab under advanced memory settings, or under the Settings tab under AMD Overclocking? Does it matter? Seems both settings are the same, so I'm a little confused...
> 
> 
> 
> You can use the Tweaker menu
Click to expand...

Thanks. One more thing. Do you use dual or single BIOS? Mines been set to dual since I received it and not sure if its better to run single.

If it's better to run single, do I put the left switch to the "DOWN" (1) position, and the right switch to the "UP" (2) position? They're both currently set to (1) or down.


----------



## kazukun

X570 AORUS XTREME
3950X
BIOS F20a
CMT cannot be disabled


----------



## ryouiki

SacraficeMyGoat said:


> Thanks. One more thing. Do you use dual or single BIOS? Mines been set to dual since I received it and not sure if its better to run single.
> 
> If it's better to run single, do I put the left switch to the "DOWN" (1) position, and the right switch to the "UP" (2) position? They're both currently set to (1) or down.


Left switch is UP for Single Bios, DOWN for Dual, right switch is DOWN for main, and UP for backup.


----------



## ManniX-ITA

ryouiki said:


> Interesting every person that i've seen reporting slow BIOS is using an Nvidia card, what model of cards are yours?


I have an nVidia card too and no lag. But I'm also using Displayport.



SacraficeMyGoat said:


> Thanks. One more thing. Do you use dual or single BIOS? Mines been set to dual since I received it and not sure if its better to run single.
> 
> If it's better to run single, do I put the left switch to the "DOWN" (1) position, and the right switch to the "UP" (2) position? They're both currently set to (1) or down.


In my opinion better single. Otherwise almost every failed boot will switch to the other one, is annoying.
It's the left switch to 2 for single, the switch on the right to choose which one: 1 - Main, 2 - Backup


----------



## SacraficeMyGoat

ryouiki said:


> SacraficeMyGoat said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks. One more thing. Do you use dual or single BIOS? Mines been set to dual since I received it and not sure if its better to run single.
> 
> If it's better to run single, do I put the left switch to the "DOWN" (1) position, and the right switch to the "UP" (2) position? They're both currently set to (1) or down.
> 
> 
> 
> Left switch is UP for Single Bios, DOWN for Dual, right switch is DOWN for main, and UP for backup.
Click to expand...

Thank you!


----------



## ryouiki

ManniX-ITA said:


> I have an nVidia card too and no lag. But I'm also using Displayport.


Interesting, assuming their profile is up to date, me and the person I was responding to both have EVGA 1080Ti's on the Nvidia system, and both lagging (Displayport or HDMI doesn't matter in my case). You and the other poster have 1070's, so I wonder if the CSM lag is some issue with graphics card firmware. I only have tiny delay on system with 5700XT.


----------



## SacraficeMyGoat

ManniX-ITA said:


> ryouiki said:
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting every person that i've seen reporting slow BIOS is using an Nvidia card, what model of cards are yours?
> 
> 
> 
> I have an nVidia card too and no lag. But I'm also using Displayport.
> 
> 
> 
> SacraficeMyGoat said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks. One more thing. Do you use dual or single BIOS? Mines been set to dual since I received it and not sure if its better to run single.
> 
> If it's better to run single, do I put the left switch to the "DOWN" (1) position, and the right switch to the "UP" (2) position? They're both currently set to (1) or down.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In my opinion better single. Otherwise almost every failed boot will switch to the other one, is annoying.
> It's the left switch to 2 for single, the switch on the right to choose which one: 1 - Main, 2 - Backup
Click to expand...

Thanks! Set it to single and main. The MB manual makes this look more confusing than it should be IMO.


----------



## nowarranty

If any gigabyte master owner has experienced this https://community.amd.com/thread/244682 please share with me how you fixed, I can't figure this out for anything!


----------



## betam4x

Yay they bricked my system with their bugs. 

EDIT: To clarify, I have continued to have serious issues with F20A on my elite wifi so I downgraded to F12. Now the system refuses to boot.

The issue I was having with F20a was that Windows would never properly shut down for some odd reason, forcing me to force power off the system. The system detected it as a memory error for some reason, and would reset the bios settings every single time.

EDIT: Back up and running on F12g (Q-Flash Plus saved the day), which is where I'm staying for now. Here are a list of bugs I've encountered, some of which are also present on F12.

1) The BIOS has a tendency to lock up if a bunch of settings are changed at once.
2) The BIOS is way too quick to reset all your settings if there is a boot issue
3) Changing the BCLK makes the system boot up super slow
4) Some people have had issues with SVM force enabling, though it did not for me
5) For me, Windows does not shut down. It switches to a black screen, but the system stays running. It works fine on F12a.
6) Sometimes BIOS settings reset for no apparent reason?!? This is specific to F20, does not happen on F12.
7) Memory compatibility appears to be worse
8) CSM wonkiness on NVIDIA cards
9) Tendency to favor the Windows Boot manager and interfere with booting other operating systems.
10) USB Reset bug


----------



## SacraficeMyGoat

Swapped back to my Crucial Ballistix RGB 3600 CL16.

Kept getting the A6 debug code and the system wouldn't display when I reset occasionally (like the monitor was disconnected.) Kept having to hard reset it.

Having swapped to the Crucial, I had run an Aida64 stress test for a few minutes and stopped it, idled for about a couple of minutes and the screen disconnected again. But the motherboard debug code was AA (which I understand it means everything is good.) The system was still on and running.

So I tried turning the monitor on/off, tried unplugging and reseating the DP cable (from GPU and Monitor) and it just kept saying there was nothing to display (like the monitor wasn't connected.)

Ended up having to hard reset it to get it to display again. I checked event viewer after and there was an error but it said "dump file creation failed." So I have no idea what went wrong, driver issue? Hardware issue?

Anyone have any idea why this happened? I'm on BIOS F12g. Ordered another DP cable just in case, but I don't think that was the issue. Just running XMP settings with voltage set manually.

Ran DRAM Calc MEMbench easy/default with no issues either.


----------



## matthew87

Nicked_Wicked said:


> Calm down man, there are some regressions and some newly introduced bugs with F20a but a lot of improvements as well.
> 
> Not everyone is gonna encounter those bugs as it depends on what kind of configuration you are running and perhaps what board you have as well.
> 
> But these are fairly critical bugs, and I’ve encountered some of the bugs ManniX mentioned as well.
> 
> You’re lucky with avoiding all the problems, but generalizing that it’s a flawless BIOS despite plenty of feedback from tweakers on TweakTown, GB forums, OC forum, reddit etc. complaining about weird behavior and other problems certainly doesn’t pass as a good BIOS IMO.


LOL What?

It was ManniX-ITA who was generalising and quite liberally too with his definition of what constitutes "critical bugs".

Seems to me those with issues have unstable overclocks. But rather then go back and investigate what has changed between last BIOS and F20 and whether some adjustment to their OC is required they just whinge that the same O/C settings that worked on F11 don't work on F20. Pro tip: it's not unusual for BIOS updates to change O/C behaviours..... 

I wonder how many of you have tried just resetting back to stock clocks and XMP and see if the issues go away. But nah, way more fun to whinge that BIOS updates are buggy and blame it on token rubbish like 2ns memory latency differences.


----------



## betam4x

matthew87 said:


> Nicked_Wicked said:
> 
> 
> 
> Calm down man, there are some regressions and some newly introduced bugs with F20a but a lot of improvements as well.
> 
> Not everyone is gonna encounter those bugs as it depends on what kind of configuration you are running and perhaps what board you have as well.
> 
> But these are fairly critical bugs, and Iâ€™️ve encountered some of the bugs ManniX mentioned as well.
> 
> Youâ€™️re lucky with avoiding all the problems, but generalizing that itâ€™️s a flawless BIOS despite plenty of feedback from tweakers on TweakTown, GB forums, OC forum, reddit etc. complaining about weird behavior and other problems certainly doesnâ€™️t pass as a good BIOS IMO.
> 
> 
> 
> LOL What?
> 
> It was ManniX-ITA who was generalising and quite liberally too with his definition of what constitutes "critical bugs".
> 
> Seems to me those with issues have unstable overclocks. But rather then go back and investigate what has changed between last BIOS and F20 and whether some adjustment to their OC is required they just whinge that the same O/C settings that worked on F11 don't work on F20. Pro tip: it's not unusual for BIOS updates to change O/C behaviours.....
> 
> I wonder how many of you have tried just resetting back to stock clocks and XMP and see if the issues go away. But nah, way more fun to whinge that BIOS updates are buggy and blame it on token rubbish like 2ns memory latency differences.
Click to expand...

I am at stock. Thanks.

Actually I have been doing a bit of investigating and I may now know why people are having issues.

EDIT: Prior to flashing the BIOS I tried both the built in qflash as well as efiflash with DMI clear, resetting to bios defaults before and after each tome. I also tried shorting the jumper after killing the power and discharging the system via the power button. Curious, I had interesting issues on F20a, and after downgrading to F12g I continued to have issues. Since the use of Q-flash Plus, however, the system has been working fine.


----------



## pschorr1123

I manged to get my Samsung b-die kit up to 3733/ 1866 and have passed preliminary Mem testing. Only issue is Doom Eternal WASD control cuts out constantly on my USB keyboard. To remedy I raised cldo vddg from 1.050 to 1.075 and noticed an improvement during Doom Eternal but not acceptable yet. To confirm it was IF related I lowered RAM back down to 3600/ 1800 and Doom Eternal is as expected.

What is the safe 24/7 cldo voltage I can use to get games playable at 3733/ 1866? Any other settings to tweak that I can try?


----------



## nowarranty

betam4x said:


> Yay they bricked my system with their bugs.
> 
> EDIT: To clarify, I have continued to have serious issues with F20A on my elite wifi so I downgraded to F12. Now the system refuses to boot.
> 
> The issue I was having with F20a was that Windows would never properly shut down for some odd reason, forcing me to force power off the system. The system detected it as a memory error for some reason, and would reset the bios settings every single time.
> 
> EDIT: Back up and running on F12g (Q-Flash Plus saved the day), which is where I'm staying for now. Here are a list of bugs I've encountered, some of which are also present on F12.
> 
> 1) The BIOS has a tendency to lock up if a bunch of settings are changed at once.
> 2) The BIOS is way too quick to reset all your settings if there is a boot issue
> 3) Changing the BCLK makes the system boot up super slow
> 4) Some people have had issues with SVM force enabling, though it did not for me
> 5) For me, Windows does not shut down. It switches to a black screen, but the system stays running. It works fine on F12a.
> 6) Sometimes BIOS settings reset for no apparent reason?!? This is specific to F20, does not happen on F12.
> 7) Memory compatibility appears to be worse
> 8) CSM wonkiness on NVIDIA cards
> 9) Tendency to favor the Windows Boot manager and interfere with booting other operating systems.
> 10) USB Reset bug


i can not even boot into windows with f20a, im forced to f12g because i have no idea what they did to the new bios

hopefully the next bios released on main page is better, i dont mind trying the beta bios either but i just need something that works.


----------



## kenny0048

pschorr1123 said:


> I manged to get my Samsung b-die kit up to 3733/ 1866 and have passed preliminary Mem testing. Only issue is Doom Eternal WASD control cuts out constantly on my USB keyboard. To remedy I raised cldo vddg from 1.050 to 1.075 and noticed an improvement during Doom Eternal but not acceptable yet. To confirm it was IF related I lowered RAM back down to 3600/ 1800 and Doom Eternal is as expected.
> 
> What is the safe 24/7 cldo voltage I can use to get games playable at 3733/ 1866? Any other settings to tweak that I can try?


Setting it to PCIE Gen3 and PM_1VSOC: 1.06v may make it more stable.
I using FCLK1900 (DDR4-3800) and PCIE Gen3 with Micron E-die and it seems to be fine.
It's a good idea to check with HWinfo whether a CPU interconnect error occurs.


----------



## dansi

dansi said:


> hmmm i increase soc llc to high and no event 19 error ...yet...fingers crossed!


a myraid of tasks, still no event 19 .... im very nervous :h34r-smi

if it goes well for another 24hrs, i declare f20a as best bios for my 3950x because of higher blck oc stability


----------



## scaramonga

ryouiki said:


> Interesting, assuming their profile is up to date, me and the person I was responding to both have EVGA 1080Ti's on the Nvidia system, and both lagging (Displayport or HDMI doesn't matter in my case). You and the other poster have 1070's, so I wonder if the CSM lag is some issue with graphics card firmware. I only have tiny delay on system with 5700XT.


Hmm. what BIOS u using? I'm on Kingpin one.


----------



## ManniX-ITA

betam4x said:


> Yay they bricked my system with their bugs.
> 
> EDIT: To clarify, I have continued to have serious issues with F20A on my elite wifi so I downgraded to F12. Now the system refuses to boot.
> 
> The issue I was having with F20a was that Windows would never properly shut down for some odd reason, forcing me to force power off the system. The system detected it as a memory error for some reason, and would reset the bios settings every single time.
> 
> EDIT: Back up and running on F12g (Q-Flash Plus saved the day), which is where I'm staying for now. Here are a list of bugs I've encountered, some of which are also present on F12.
> 
> 1) The BIOS has a tendency to lock up if a bunch of settings are changed at once.
> 2) The BIOS is way too quick to reset all your settings if there is a boot issue
> 3) Changing the BCLK makes the system boot up super slow
> 4) Some people have had issues with SVM force enabling, though it did not for me
> 5) For me, Windows does not shut down. It switches to a black screen, but the system stays running. It works fine on F12a.
> 6) Sometimes BIOS settings reset for no apparent reason?!? This is specific to F20, does not happen on F12.
> 7) Memory compatibility appears to be worse
> 8) CSM wonkiness on NVIDIA cards
> 9) Tendency to favor the Windows Boot manager and interfere with booting other operating systems.
> 10) USB Reset bug


Had the same BIOS resets, problems with booting, USB issues.
But no problems with shutdown, only with sleep.
Memory compatibility was better but at the expense of weird performance issues.
Interesting SVM wasn't forced, first time reported.
Not really so keen to test it again but in case I'll try with Q-Flash+.



SacraficeMyGoat said:


> Swapped back to my Crucial Ballistix RGB 3600 CL16.
> 
> Kept getting the A6 debug code and the system wouldn't display when I reset occasionally (like the monitor was disconnected.) Kept having to hard reset it.
> 
> Having swapped to the Crucial, I had run an Aida64 stress test for a few minutes and stopped it, idled for about a couple of minutes and the screen disconnected again. But the motherboard debug code was AA (which I understand it means everything is good.) The system was still on and running.
> 
> So I tried turning the monitor on/off, tried unplugging and reseating the DP cable (from GPU and Monitor) and it just kept saying there was nothing to display (like the monitor wasn't connected.)
> 
> Ended up having to hard reset it to get it to display again. I checked event viewer after and there was an error but it said "dump file creation failed." So I have no idea what went wrong, driver issue? Hardware issue?
> 
> Anyone have any idea why this happened? I'm on BIOS F12g. Ordered another DP cable just in case, but I don't think that was the issue. Just running XMP settings with voltage set manually.
> 
> Ran DRAM Calc MEMbench easy/default with no issues either.


I have sometimes the black screen issue, it's very rare but it does happen.
But it's not completely fixed with a reboot, the screen stays black during POST and comes back only in Windows.
I have to disconnect power source to the monitor and wait for it to be completely off.
This looks different, what was the error before the dump file creation failed?


----------



## ryouiki

scaramonga said:


> Hmm. what BIOS u using? I'm on Kingpin one.


It is running on the 1080TI FTW3 OC BIOS.


----------



## SacraficeMyGoat

ManniX-ITA said:


> Had the same BIOS resets, problems with booting, USB issues.
> But no problems with shutdown, only with sleep.
> Memory compatibility was better but at the expense of weird performance issues.
> Interesting SVM wasn't forced, first time reported.
> Not really so keen to test it again but in case I'll try with Q-Flash+.
> 
> 
> 
> I have sometimes the black screen issue, it's very rare but it does happen.
> But it's not completely fixed with a reboot, the screen stays black during POST and comes back only in Windows.
> I have to disconnect power source to the monitor and wait for it to be completely off.
> This looks different, what was the error before the dump file creation failed?


Weird.. There was no other error before the dump file creation failed unfortunately. There was a "Warning" about 10 minutes prior that says "Display driver amdkmdag stopped responding and has successfully recovered." Actually just noticed that warning.

Edit: I attached a log below, if you don't mind taking a look. I believe this was running when the screen disconnected. Not sure if it'll help or not.. Googling seems to show it might be a driver issue, but i've been using the same driver for a couple of weeks now.


----------



## ManniX-ITA

ryouiki said:


> It is running on the 1080TI FTW3 OC BIOS.


Yes, I have the feeling too is connected to some specifics of the VBIOS.
Did you update the Displayport firmware?

https://www.nvidia.com/en-us/drivers/nv-uefi-update-x64/



SacraficeMyGoat said:


> Weird.. There was no other error before the dump file creation failed unfortunately. There was a "Warning" about 10 minutes prior that says "Display driver amdkmdag stopped responding and has successfully recovered." Actually just noticed that warning.


That's a good hint the 5700XT could have experienced some issues...


----------



## SacraficeMyGoat

ManniX-ITA said:


> Yes, I have the feeling too is connected to some specifics of the VBIOS.
> Did you update the Displayport firmware?
> 
> 
> 
> That's a good hint the 5700XT could have experienced some issues...


I attached a log above in my last reply, would you mind checking it out and see if anything looks off. I believe that log was running when the display turned off.

Do you think I should use DDU and reinstall the drivers?

Edit: Reading through the release notes for drivers, it looks like black screen and system hanging is listed as one of the known issues. I might try DDU tomorrow and install the driver before mine. I'm currently on the latest one from 6/10/2020. I'll try the May driver.


----------



## ManniX-ITA

SacraficeMyGoat said:


> I attached a log above in my last reply, would you mind checking it out and see if anything looks off. I believe that log was running when the display turned off.
> 
> Do you think I should use DDU and reinstall the drivers?


What were you doing at the time? AIDA stress test?

Seems to me that if you are overclocking the GPU, it's not stable.
Or the drivers itself are not stable.
I'd do some stress testing, probably reinstalling the drivers is not going to help.









At 8m something the GPU went up again to 100% but the Fan RPM only to 1000 something and going down.
The temperature went up a bit and then down again. Looks like the GPU crashed there.


----------



## SacraficeMyGoat

ManniX-ITA said:


> SacraficeMyGoat said:
> 
> 
> 
> I attached a log above in my last reply, would you mind checking it out and see if anything looks off. I believe that log was running when the display turned off.
> 
> Do you think I should use DDU and reinstall the drivers?
> 
> 
> 
> What were you doing at the time? AIDA stress test?
> 
> Seems to me that if you are overclocking the GPU, it's not stable.
> Or the drivers itself are not stable.
> I'd do some stress testing, probably reinstalling the drivers is not going to help.
> 
> View attachment 356880
> 
> 
> At 8m something the GPU went up again to 100% but the Fan RPM only to 1000 something and going down.
> The temperature went up a bit and then down again. Looks like the GPU crashed there.
Click to expand...

Thanks for taking a look! If I remember correctly, while I was AFK, I was running Aida64 for a few minutes; the screen went to sleep/or the computer entered some sort of sleep state? not sure which. I came back, wiggled the mouse, and stopped the test, and the display went out a couple of minutes after that; I'm pretty sure anyways..

I should mention it's never crashed or had the display disconnect while under load. It's happened a few times while restarting the PC, but those two instances of the driver warning are the only ones I've seen. I've run Aida64 for an hour+ along with other stress tests at a time and gamed for multiple hours without a crash.

Maybe the fan speed dropped after I stopped Aida? Or is it possible the system could go into some sort of sleep state during this test and that caused it? I recall the screen taking a few seconds to display after wiggling the mouse.

I'm not overclocking, unless Radeon software is doing it automatically. My settings are set to Auto and default.

Gonna do some more testing tomorrow. Just hope it's not a hardware issue as my 30 day return period is up tomorrow.


----------



## ManniX-ITA

SacraficeMyGoat said:


> Thanks for taking a look! If I remember correctly, while I was AFK, I was running Aida64 for a few minutes; the screen went to sleep/or the computer entered some sort of sleep state? not sure which. I came back, wiggled the mouse, and stopped the test, and the display went out a couple of minutes after that; I'm pretty sure anyways..
> 
> I should mention it's never crashed or had the display disconnect while under load. It's happened a few times while restarting the PC, but those two instances of the driver warning are the only ones I've seen. I've run Aida64 for an hour+ along with other stress tests at a time and gamed for multiple hours without a crash.
> 
> Maybe the fan speed dropped after I stopped Aida? Or is it possible the system could go into some sort of sleep state during this test and that caused it? I recall the screen taking a few seconds to display after wiggling the mouse.
> 
> I'm not overclocking, unless Radeon software is doing it automatically. My settings are set to Auto and default.
> 
> Gonna do some more testing tomorrow. Just hope it's not a hardware issue as my 30 day return period is up tomorrow.


It's weird it went into this sleep state during the stress test.
I'd say it's probably the known issue for the GPU driver the most likely suspect.
The GPU probably crashed, hard to say if this came before or after this anomalous sleep state.
If it only comes out during stress test maybe it's not even worth to rollback, you can wait for the next release to see if it's fixed.

Have to say I had weird issues too with my nVidia GPU and AIDA64 stress test. I usually exclude the GPU since then.
OCCT is more reliable as a CPU+GPU stress test.


----------



## SacraficeMyGoat

ManniX-ITA said:


> SacraficeMyGoat said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for taking a look! If I remember correctly, while I was AFK, I was running Aida64 for a few minutes; the screen went to sleep/or the computer entered some sort of sleep state? not sure which. I came back, wiggled the mouse, and stopped the test, and the display went out a couple of minutes after that; I'm pretty sure anyways..
> 
> I should mention it's never crashed or had the display disconnect while under load. It's happened a few times while restarting the PC, but those two instances of the driver warning are the only ones I've seen. I've run Aida64 for an hour+ along with other stress tests at a time and gamed for multiple hours without a crash.
> 
> Maybe the fan speed dropped after I stopped Aida? Or is it possible the system could go into some sort of sleep state during this test and that caused it? I recall the screen taking a few seconds to display after wiggling the mouse.
> 
> I'm not overclocking, unless Radeon software is doing it automatically. My settings are set to Auto and default.
> 
> Gonna do some more testing tomorrow. Just hope it's not a hardware issue as my 30 day return period is up tomorrow.
> 
> 
> 
> It's weird it went into this sleep state during the stress test.
> I'd say it's probably the known issue for the GPU driver the most likely suspect.
> The GPU probably crashed, hard to say if this came before or after this anomalous sleep state.
> If it only comes out during stress test maybe it's not even worth to rollback, you can wait for the next release to see if it's fixed.
> 
> Have to say I had weird issues too with my nVidia GPU and AIDA64 stress test. I usually exclude the GPU since then.
> OCCT is more reliable as a CPU+GPU stress test.
Click to expand...

I'm not 100% certain the system went into a sleep state, it could have just been the monitor.

Do monitors usually go to sleep during these stress tests if you're AFK?

This issue has happened while restarting the machine as well, though most of the times, the motherboard showed debug code A6 (something related to SCSI device) and while the system appeared to be on, the monitor wasn't displaying anything, like it was disconnected.

This seemed to happen more with the Gskill memory. Not even sure if they're related issues, since that "driver disconnect/reconnect warning" in event viewer was my first time seeing it.


----------



## Streetdragon

pschorr1123 said:


> I manged to get my Samsung b-die kit up to 3733/ 1866 and have passed preliminary Mem testing. Only issue is Doom Eternal WASD control cuts out constantly on my USB keyboard. To remedy I raised cldo vddg from 1.050 to 1.075 and noticed an improvement during Doom Eternal but not acceptable yet. To confirm it was IF related I lowered RAM back down to 3600/ 1800 and Doom Eternal is as expected.
> 
> What is the safe 24/7 cldo voltage I can use to get games playable at 3733/ 1866? Any other settings to tweak that I can try?


try vddg 950 vddp 900 whats your soc?

if you have samsung b-die you can go down with trfc to 300


----------



## Netherwind

ManniX-ITA said:


> Yes, you can try these settings also with a 1800 IF.
> I'd set RAM Voltage to 1.42v instead of 1.38v.
> They are almost all good but I'd set tFAW at 24 instead of 34.
> 
> Set in Tweaker XMP disabled and multiplier at 38, and all the timings manually.
> 
> Rest you can set all in AMD Overclocking.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Remember to set HW Prefetcher:
> 
> View attachment 356738
> 
> 
> Power down mode disabled:
> 
> View attachment 356736
> 
> 
> IF to 1900:
> 
> View attachment 356740
> 
> 
> Uncore OC mode:
> 
> View attachment 356742


Thanks for your help. One more question, 1.42V RAM sounds awfully high. Is it necessary? I'm running XMP at 1.35V atm.


----------



## ManniX-ITA

SacraficeMyGoat said:


> I'm not 100% certain the system went into a sleep state, it could have just been the monitor.
> 
> Do monitors usually go to sleep during these stress tests if you're AFK?
> 
> This issue has happened while restarting the machine as well, though most of the times, the motherboard showed debug code A6 (something related to SCSI device) and while the system appeared to be on, the monitor wasn't displaying anything, like it was disconnected.
> 
> This seemed to happen more with the Gskill memory. Not even sure if they're related issues, since that "driver disconnect/reconnect warning" in event viewer was my first time seeing it.


The monitor can go to sleep but not the system.
In you case the system load went down so something wrong did happen, didn't look like it was just the monitor.
Not sure the memory is the root cause, maybe due to the different timings and settings it's more sensible.
I have the feeling the A6 code it's just showing up when the system is unstable.



Netherwind said:


> Thanks for your help. One more question, 1.42V RAM sounds awfully high. Is it necessary? I'm running XMP at 1.35V atm.


Unless you have a really bad airflow no, it's just a bit higher; 2-4c degrees more in average.
You will not get those timings stable at 1.38v.
With a proper airflow the Hynix DJR can go up to 1.5v like a breeze; with direct airflow or wc up to 1.6v seems not a problem.

I've run it quite some time with 1.48v, temps went under load up to 59c. 
Scaled back cause it was not necessary for the timings I'm running and I couldn't get anything more without going over 1.5v.


----------



## RichterB

Not sure if this bug is imputable to new NV drivers (451.48) or motherboard Aorus Elite Bios (f20), because I updated them both recently.
My VGA and monitor are connected via Display Port, and every time I turn my PC on, and the monitor is on HDMI source, even if switch to Display Port after, it shows nothing.
I have to switch to Display Port BEFORE I turn on PC, or I have a black screen.
This didn't happen with previous NV drivers 446.14, and previous Bios version (f11), if that matters.


----------



## ManniX-ITA

RichterB said:


> Not sure if this bug is imputable to new NV drivers (451.48) or motherboard Aorus Elite Bios (f20), because I updated them both recently.
> My VGA and monitor are connected via Display Port, and every time I turn my PC on, and the monitor is on HDMI source, even if switch to Display Port after, it shows nothing.
> I have to switch to Display Port BEFORE I turn on PC, or I have a black screen.
> This didn't happen with previous NV drivers 446.14, and previous Bios version (f11), if that matters.


I'm using the latest and I don't have this issue, doesn't look like it could be the drivers since it's at boot.
More likely the BIOS, did you update the Displayport firmware?


----------



## RichterB

ManniX-ITA said:


> I'm using the latest and I don't have this issue, doesn't look like it could be the drivers since it's at boot.
> More likely the BIOS, did you update the Displayport firmware?


Do you mean this? https://www.nvidia.com/en-us/drivers/nv-uefi-update-x64/ I remember I applied that in the past. Now it says "is not applicable to your graphics card".
I have an RTX 2080


----------



## Nicked_Wicked

RichterB said:


> Not sure if this bug is imputable to new NV drivers (451.48) or motherboard Aorus Elite Bios (f20), because I updated them both recently.
> My VGA and monitor are connected via Display Port, and every time I turn my PC on, and the monitor is on HDMI source, even if switch to Display Port after, it shows nothing.
> I have to switch to Display Port BEFORE I turn on PC, or I have a black screen.
> This didn't happen with previous NV drivers 446.14, and previous Bios version (f11), if that matters.


I have a similar issue with DP and HDMI, used to work fine on my main monitor but ever since I updated to F12 (I think B) I got a black screen and couldn’t get into the BIOS. 

Yet if I didn’t press delete it would still boot into Windows and it drove me mad for an hour until l found out it now displays the BIOS on my TV instead of my main monitor and the funny thing is when I disable CSM the BIOS splash screen shows up on my main monitor again.


----------



## ManniX-ITA

RichterB said:


> Do you mean this? https://www.nvidia.com/en-us/drivers/nv-uefi-update-x64/ I remember I applied that in the past. Now it says "is not applicable to your graphics card".
> I have an RTX 2080


Then it seems you already have it updated.



Nicked_Wicked said:


> I have a similar issue with DP and HDMI, used to work fine on my main monitor but ever since I updated to F12 (I think B) I got a black screen and couldn’t get into the BIOS.
> 
> Yet if I didn’t press delete it would still boot into Windows and it drove me mad for an hour until l found out it now displays the BIOS on my TV instead of my main monitor and the funny thing is when I disable CSM the BIOS splash screen shows up on my main monitor again.


Indeed when this happens it's better to disconnect everything else.
I have this issue with the HTC Vive adapter and I had to switch it from HDMI to DP, otherwise the HDMI has always precedence over DP at boot.


----------



## RaXelliX

Netherwind said:


> Thanks for your help. One more question, 1.42V RAM sounds awfully high. Is it necessary? I'm running XMP at 1.35V atm.


RAM can take a lot of voltage. Most RAM is around 20nm. Even 1.5v is totally ok assuming you have airflow over the sticks. It gets dangerous past 1.6v
Also depends on the chips. Samsung B-Die is hotter but it also scales very well with voltage.


----------



## Nighthog

dansi said:


> seems like gigabtye will never fix this. they only have 1 bios engineer it seems.
> with csm off, you are stuck with slow bios navigation.
> probably caused by high resolution bios that is not properly using gpu accelaration to draw the sharper graphics. we experince teething problems with nvidia cards back then :h34r-smi


F20a has CSM OFF working normal. I never had it function at all before, now it just works. No issues.


----------



## RichterB

Nicked_Wicked said:


> I have a similar issue with DP and HDMI, used to work fine on my main monitor but ever since I updated to F12 (I think B) I got a black screen and couldn’t get into the BIOS.
> 
> Yet if I didn’t press delete it would still boot into Windows and it drove me mad for an hour until l found out it now displays the BIOS on my TV instead of my main monitor and the funny thing is when I disable CSM the BIOS splash screen shows up on my main monitor again.


I contacted Gigabyte support to see if there is any fix. It's very annoying, because I have to manually hit the Reset or Power button on my PC, every time I forget to switch to Display Port before I turn on PC.


----------



## pschorr1123

kenny0048 said:


> Setting it to PCIE Gen3 and PM_1VSOC: 1.06v may make it more stable.
> I using FCLK1900 (DDR4-3800) and PCIE Gen3 with Micron E-die and it seems to be fine.
> It's a good idea to check with HWinfo whether a CPU interconnect error occurs.


Thanks will give a try. PCIE is always set to gen 3 as that was a work around at launch that resolved issues with my nvme.

How do you get the CPU inter connect error counter in HWiNFO64? I starred at every label and couldn't see it. Then again I'm blind as a bat, lol!


----------



## pschorr1123

Streetdragon said:


> try vddg 950 vddp 900 whats your soc?
> 
> if you have samsung b-die you can go down with trfc to 300


will try the lower values and report back. Don't want to mess too much with tigher memory timings at the moment but will eventually try to get them all down lower if 3800/ 1900 is a no go. I have a feeling it is. The Calc claims I can roll with all 15s for my primaries even on Safe. SOC is 1.10 with SOC LLC at 1 setting above medium


----------



## kenny0048

pschorr1123 said:


> Thanks will give a try. PCIE is always set to gen 3 as that was a work around at launch that resolved issues with my nvme.
> 
> How do you get the CPU inter connect error counter in HWiNFO64? I starred at every label and couldn't see it. Then again I'm blind as a bat, lol!


HWinfo does not display items with a value of 0.
item is automatically displayed when an error occurs.


----------



## pschorr1123

pschorr1123 said:


> will try the lower values and report back. Don't want to mess too much with tigher memory timings at the moment but will eventually try to get them all down lower if 3800/ 1900 is a no go. I have a feeling it is. The Calc claims I can roll with all 15s for my primaries even on Safe. SOC is 1.10 with SOC LLC at 1 setting above medium


Lowered cldo vddp to 900 and vddg to 950 and bumped up SOC vcore up a bit to 1.10 along with raising PM V SOC to 1.16 as suggested by another user and fired up Doom Eternal and to my surprise the control lag is gone! Hard to describe but felt like i was dragging a 100 lb brick while moving and "up" would just cut out frequently requiring releasing it and pressing again. Making games unplayable. Played for about 40 minutes no crashes now to test for memory timing stability.

Current RM settings shown


----------



## pschorr1123

kenny0048 said:


> HWinfo does not display items with a value of 0.
> item is automatically displayed when an error occurs.


OK, gotcha.


----------



## Acertified

ryouiki said:


> Interesting every person that i've seen reporting slow BIOS is using an Nvidia card, what model of cards are yours?


1080 8GB Founders Edition and 1060 Asus 6GB


----------



## bluechris

Acertified said:


> 1080 8GB Founders Edition and 1060 Asus 6GB


No slow bios problem here either with a 1070ti


----------



## bkrownd

I'm still loading the most basic software and drivers on the new build. (slow home internet) I'm getting closer to the point where I can fiddle with the settings in bios. Waterblock is in transit, so I'm using the stock cooler for now. 



Should I be installing particular versions of the drivers for Aorus x570 Master and 3900x, or just most current I can find? I still have a few days before I consider any BIOS update, which is something I've never done before. This is my first AMD cpu since I had a couple K6 nodes in my (mostly-PPro) Foldingathome cluster in 2001.


----------



## SacraficeMyGoat

bkrownd said:


> I'm still loading the most basic software and drivers on the new build. (slow home internet) I'm getting closer to the point where I can fiddle with the settings in bios. Waterblock is in transit, so I'm using the stock cooler for now.
> 
> 
> 
> Should I be installing particular versions of the drivers for Aorus x570 Master and 3900x, or just most current I can find? I still have a few days before I consider any BIOS update, which is something I've never done before. This is my first AMD cpu since I had a couple K6 nodes in my (mostly-PPro) Foldingathome cluster in 2001.


I would just download the chipset drivers for x570 from AMD, along with the 3900x drivers.


----------



## SacraficeMyGoat

Anyone have issues with rgb fusion freezing/crashing their PC when opened? Had just turned on my pc, opened HWinfo, then a few seconds later went to open RGB fusion and my system froze and I had to hard reset.

Edit: Interesting, I set my RGB up and used Revo Uninstaller to uninstall RGB Fusion 2.0, reset my PC and the RGB color I set stayed. Excited, as I heard this wasn't possible. Seems to be a lot of issues with RGB Fusion..

Edit: NVM. Restarted it a few times and the RGB stayed, but as soon as I actually shut it down, the colors reverted. Bummer...


----------



## scaramonga

F20 BIOS is fine.

This is a case of Gigabyte at their best. The 'AMD Overclocking' menu should NOT be touched, period! All the settings in this menu are available elsewhere, apart from a couple of useless ones that do no good. The worst of it is, and believe me, is any setting you change in this menu, is carried over, aka, not wiped, aka, permanent, regardless of 'loading optimised defaults', or a full BIOS wipe. Go ahead and try it  This applies across the range, Ultra, Xtreme, Master etc. How bad is that?

So I can now see, why many have problems upping from F12+ to F20+, as F20 changes menu structures, and god knows what else behind the scenes?, when settings one has changed in this menu still remain.

This menu shouldn't exist really, as all the necessary settings are within the 'Tweaker' field.




SacraficeMyGoat said:


> Anyone have issues with rgb fusion freezing/crashing their PC when opened? Had just turned on my pc, opened HWinfo, then a few seconds later went to open RGB fusion and my system froze and I had to hard reset.


It's a dreadful piece of software. Running, it lags everything, and causes crashes at will. Best to kill the process, once set, via Task Scheduler.


----------



## SacraficeMyGoat

Would someone mind double checking my DRAM Calc settings that I put in the BIOS please (before I save and reboot.) Some values I was unsure of, so I left them at Auto or didn't change them. If you could tell me where to find these, I would appreciate it a lot!

I'm just trying to see if I can boot with 3800MHz/1900FCLK with the DRAM Calc safe preset. I've already verified 1900FCLK will boot with stock settings.

The settings I'm unsure of, or couldn't find are these:

Timings - 

tRFC2
tRFC4
tRCPAGE

CAD BUS Setup Timing - 

AddrCmdSetup
CsOdtSetup
Close-up

Voltage Block - 

SOC Voltage
VDDG CCD Voltage
VDDG IOD Voltage
cLDO VDDP Voltage

Could not find BGS or BGS alt either.

Here are photos of the DRAM Calc settings and the settings I changed in BIOS. Also, what are the "alt" values for in DRAM Calc? Are these just values to try if the first value doesn't boot?

http://imgur.com/a/dyyQ5Dz

I know it's better to input a few values at a time and see if it boots, but figured I would go all out first, and if it doesn't work, I'll start with a few at a time.

EDIT: Nevermind! Got some help and it booted up! A lot quicker than usual as well. Going to run some stability testing.


----------



## Gabriel Luchina

Hi,

I bought a X570 Master (rev 1.0) with a 3950X and an NVMe XPG Gammix S50 (PCIe 4). There was no way for the NVMe disk to be detected in the BIOS. I tested all possible BIOS versions but to no avail. I also tested in all 3 available slots, but in none of them the disk is detected. I used a SATA SSD to install Windows, and the NVMe disk is also not detected too.

Could it be a problem with NVMe or is this card problematic to work with this type of disc?


----------



## SacraficeMyGoat

kenny0048 said:


> I tested F20a and Micron E-die. It works without problems.
> 
> 3900X (stock) + Gigabyte X570 Aorus Elite (F20a) + Ballistix sport LT DDR4-3000 CL15 2x16GB (32GB)
> @DDR4-3800 CL16-19-16-36-58 1.5T (GDM), SOC=1.10v / VDIMM=1.39v / PM_1VSOC=1.06v *More Stability FCLK
> RTT=RZQ/7/3/1, CAD_BUS=30/20/20/60, ProcODT=53.3ohm
> *"RZQ/7///" and "CAD_BUS 30///" are very important with Micron E-die (Dual rank).
> 
> *Memtest (100% 1H) and OCCT6.0:CPU(Large 1H AVX2) passed
> *No CPU interconnect error's (HWInfo)
> *Optimal values for ProcODT and RTT are different from F12.
> Do not raise CLDO_VDDP too much because the signal level of the memory controller is different.
> It causes overshoot and makes it difficult to raise VDIMM and VSOC.
> 
> ### About the random reset problem ###
> There is an easy way to test this.
> It is to sleep and wake while running memtest.
> Many random reset problems can be detected with this.
> If wakeup is not possible, timing may be too tight.
> 
> Disable hybrid sleep before running. (To keep the data in memory)
> powercfg.exe /hibernate off


Hey would you mind helping me out? I'm on F12g BIOS btw.

I just set DRAM Calc settings in BIOS for my Micron E Die (3600 CL16) to 3800MHz/1900FCLK. I used the settings posted below, and while it booted into windows very quickly, I let it sit idle for about 30 mins and I received an interconnect error. What settings would you recommend changing to try and get it to not throw errors? I'm completely new to RAM OCing.

Posted a HWiNFO Log that has the error as well, if it's able to help.

Edit: I put the recommended settings in by the way, not the minimum.


----------



## dansi

dansi said:


> a myraid of tasks, still no event 19 .... im very nervous :h34r-smi
> 
> if it goes well for another 24hrs, i declare f20a as best bios for my 3950x because of higher blck oc stability


have been whea event19 free for almost combined 24hrs of tasks

f20a is not bad at all. higher bclk oc while everthing else prior works. :specool:


----------



## ManniX-ITA

dansi said:


> have been whea event19 free for almost combined 24hrs of tasks
> 
> f20a is not bad at all. higher bclk oc while everthing else prior works. :specool:


Nice! There's hope the next will be a good one also for who's having issues.
Maybe you could make summary how you achieved the stable BCLK oc? I've lost track over time...



scaramonga said:


> F20 BIOS is fine.
> 
> This is a case of Gigabyte at their best. The 'AMD Overclocking' menu should NOT be touched, period! All the settings in this menu are available elsewhere, apart from a couple of useless ones that do no good. The worst of it is, and believe me, is any setting you change in this menu, is carried over, aka, not wiped, aka, permanent, regardless of 'loading optimised defaults', or a full BIOS wipe. Go ahead and try it  This applies across the range, Ultra, Xtreme, Master etc. How bad is that?
> 
> So I can now see, why many have problems upping from F12+ to F20+, as F20 changes menu structures, and god knows what else behind the scenes?, when settings one has changed in this menu still remain.
> 
> This menu shouldn't exist really, as all the necessary settings are within the 'Tweaker' field.
> 
> It's a dreadful piece of software. Running, it lags everything, and causes crashes at will. Best to kill the process, once set, via Task Scheduler.


I'm 99% sure I didn't have this specific issue; that menu was cleaned properly via Load Optimized.
What I noticed after the frequent BIOS settings resets is the AMD CBS menu was not cleaned.
Not sure it isn't the same on F12 cause it never happened after the rollback.

But I wouldn't surprised if it happens only to you.
With F20a a lot of the weirder stuff seems to happen only to a single or a small group of users.
Didn't see anyone complaining about the clock going back while it was very frequent for me.

The AMD overclocking sadly has some PBO options and the split VDDG which you can't find elsewhere.
At least on F12, don't remember if on F20a they are exposed in CBS.



Gabriel Luchina said:


> Hi,
> 
> I bought a X570 Master (rev 1.0) with a 3950X and an NVMe XPG Gammix S50 (PCIe 4). There was no way for the NVMe disk to be detected in the BIOS. I tested all possible BIOS versions but to no avail. I also tested in all 3 available slots, but in none of them the disk is detected. I used a SATA SSD to install Windows, and the NVMe disk is also not detected too.
> 
> Could it be a problem with NVMe or is this card problematic to work with this type of disc?


Didn't see anyone posting about this specific SSD but I'd say probably is faulty.
Hard NVMe incompatibilities are extremely rare.
If you are in the return window, send it back.


----------



## Delta9k

Gabriel Luchina said:


> Hi,
> 
> I bought a X570 Master (rev 1.0) with a 3950X and an NVMe XPG Gammix S50 (PCIe 4). There was no way for the NVMe disk to be detected in the BIOS. I tested all possible BIOS versions but to no avail. I also tested in all 3 available slots, but in none of them the disk is detected. I used a SATA SSD to install Windows, and the NVMe disk is also not detected too.
> 
> Could it be a problem with NVMe or is this card problematic to work with this type of disc?


There should not be any issues using that drive on the x570 Master. The XPG S50 is using the same Phison E16 controller as Sabrent, Corsair and others. I'd suspect the unit you have is faulty. 
I've seen a number of not the best reviews with the S50 being DOA. That's not a inexpensive drive either - I'd send it back for replacement. I think they have a 5 year warranty.


----------



## dansi

ManniX-ITA said:


> Nice! There's hope the next will be a good one also for who's having issues.
> Maybe you could make summary how you achieved the stable BCLK oc? I've lost track over time...


i changed soc llc from normal to high. 
bclk oc seems stable on f20a, you can give a try to eke out another 1-2% perf. :thumb:

granted im on all nvme storage.


----------



## ManniX-ITA

dansi said:


> i changed soc llc from normal to high.
> bclk oc seems stable on f20a, you can give a try to eke out another 1-2% perf. :thumb:
> 
> granted im on all nvme storage.


Sadly F20a it's a disaster for me. And I have a bunch of SATA drives.
But with CPU VDD18 at 1.760v I'm able to set it stable at least up to 101.60 with F12a.

Problem is currently I don't get any performance improvement.
First time I've set a higher BCLK got a very nice bump up to 3-4%; it was gone in a matter of few hours.
The Ryzen 3000 has a lot more "background intelligence" than we know of; it remembers and doesn't forget.
Next time I'll try again with IF 1800 instead of 1900.


----------



## dansi

ManniX-ITA said:


> Sadly F20a it's a disaster for me. And I have a bunch of SATA drives.
> But with CPU VDD18 at 1.760v I'm able to set it stable at least up to 101.60 with F12a.
> 
> Problem is currently I don't get any performance improvement.
> First time I've set a higher BCLK got a very nice bump up to 3-4%; it was gone in a matter of few hours.
> The Ryzen 3000 has a lot more "background intelligence" than we know of; it remembers and doesn't forget.
> Next time I'll try again with IF 1800 instead of 1900.


yeah i could be wrong, but zen2 FIT mainly manages the multipliers. 
So the bclkc give a small boost since it seems not affected by FIT clocking. 

That said im at only 101.50 with F20a, a small 2% boost still. 
Older bios i hit stability wall at 100.40, meaning my usb and lan may randomly drop out :h34r-smi


----------



## buffalo2102

scaramonga said:


> F20 BIOS is fine.
> 
> This is a case of Gigabyte at their best. The 'AMD Overclocking' menu should NOT be touched, period! All the settings in this menu are available elsewhere, apart from a couple of useless ones that do no good. The worst of it is, and believe me, is any setting you change in this menu, is carried over, aka, not wiped, aka, permanent, regardless of 'loading optimised defaults', or a full BIOS wipe. Go ahead and try it  This applies across the range, Ultra, Xtreme, Master etc. How bad is that?
> 
> So I can now see, why many have problems upping from F12+ to F20+, as F20 changes menu structures, and god knows what else behind the scenes?, when settings one has changed in this menu still remain.
> 
> This menu shouldn't exist really, as all the necessary settings are within the 'Tweaker' field.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's a dreadful piece of software. Running, it lags everything, and causes crashes at will. Best to kill the process, once set, via Task Scheduler.


I ALWAYS use the AMD Overclocking menu almost exclusively. The changed values are not permanent for me. I have flashed many revisions of BIOS and never loaded optimised defaults before flashing. Never had a problem.

I know that doesn't help you but it I think your "across the range" statement may not apply to the Elite...


----------



## MyUsername

Is there any reason why I can't boot freedos using rufus? I've enabled csm and boot legacy and I just get invalid opcode, ubcd can't boot either. No problem on my intel box with csm and legacy boot so I know it works.


----------



## pschorr1123

SacraficeMyGoat said:


> Would someone mind double checking my DRAM Calc settings that I put in the BIOS please (before I save and reboot.) Some values I was unsure of, so I left them at Auto or didn't change them. If you could tell me where to find these, I would appreciate it a lot!
> 
> I'm just trying to see if I can boot with 3800MHz/1900FCLK with the DRAM Calc safe preset. I've already verified 1900FCLK will boot with stock settings.
> 
> The settings I'm unsure of, or couldn't find are these:
> 
> Timings -
> 
> tRFC2
> tRFC4
> tRCPAGE
> 
> CAD BUS Setup Timing -
> 
> AddrCmdSetup
> CsOdtSetup
> Close-up
> 
> Voltage Block -
> 
> SOC Voltage
> VDDG CCD Voltage
> VDDG IOD Voltage
> cLDO VDDP Voltage
> 
> Could not find BGS or BGS alt either.
> 
> Here are photos of the DRAM Calc settings and the settings I changed in BIOS. Also, what are the "alt" values for in DRAM Calc? Are these just values to try if the first value doesn't boot?
> 
> http://imgur.com/a/dyyQ5Dz
> 
> I know it's better to input a few values at a time and see if it boots, but figured I would go all out first, and if it doesn't work, I'll start with a few at a time.
> 
> EDIT: Nevermind! Got some help and it booted up! A lot quicker than usual as well. Going to run some stability testing.


CAD BUS Setup Timing - 

AddrCmdSetup
CsOdtSetup
Close-up settings are here: in screen labeled bios memory settings B.jpg


VDDG CCD Voltage
VDDG IOD Voltage
cLDO VDDP Voltage
settings are shown under AMD\ OVERCLOCKING shown in pic here

tRFC2
tRFC4
tRCPAGE EDIT Best to follow advice from from other users for these specific values

I saw you got system to boot but figured I'd show you where these settings are located so you will have them for future reference. Ocing Ryzen and DDR 4 is a lot of new things to learn all at once and can be a bit over whelming to a beginner or someone new to AM4 platform. Stick with it and you will learn from experience and be able to help others out.


----------



## ryouiki

SacraficeMyGoat said:


> The settings I'm unsure of, or couldn't find are these:
> 
> Timings -
> 
> tRFC2
> tRFC4
> tRCPAGE
> 
> CAD BUS Setup Timing -
> 
> AddrCmdSetup
> CsOdtSetup
> Close-up
> 
> Voltage Block -
> 
> SOC Voltage
> VDDG CCD Voltage
> VDDG IOD Voltage
> cLDO VDDP Voltage
> 
> Could not find BGS or BGS alt either.


TRFC2/TRFC4/PAGE can leave on Auto. Never had to adjust CAD timings, VDDG CCD/IOD is only in the AMD overclocking menu, VDDP is in both AMD CBS and AMD Overclocking, SoC is on the main BIOS page, but this just actually adjusts a value in AMD CBS (in hex).

BGS/BGS alt is only available on F20a, it was hidden in previous BIOS versions.

If you are getting bus/interconnect errors, at least in my experience this requires adjusting CCD/IOD voltages and/or SOC to make these go away... but could also mean chip isn't 100% stable at that FCLK.



buffalo2102 said:


> I ALWAYS use the AMD Overclocking menu almost exclusively. The changed values are not permanent for me. I have flashed many revisions of BIOS and never loaded optimised defaults before flashing. Never had a problem.
> 
> I know that doesn't help you but it I think your "across the range" statement may not apply to the Elite...


At least on the master my experience is AMD CBS will reset, AMD Overclocking will not, even if you do a CMOS clear.


----------



## SamfisherAnD

So anyone else experience this? Mobo shows CPU at -55c and it won't boot properly. And when it does boot my CPU goes to 0.5GHz cos it's thermal throttling. It's not reporting the right temps and thus not controlling my pump properly...


----------



## ManniX-ITA

ryouiki said:


> TRFC2/TRFC4/PAGE can leave on Auto.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Never had to adjust CAD timings, VDDG CCD/IOD is only in the AMD overclocking menu, VDDP is in both AMD CBS and AMD Overclocking, SoC is on the main BIOS page, but this just actually adjusts a value in AMD CBS (in hex).
> 
> BGS/BGS alt is only available on F20a, it was hidden in previous BIOS versions.
> 
> If you are getting bus/interconnect errors, at least in my experience this requires adjusting CCD/IOD voltages and/or SOC to make these go away... but could also mean chip isn't 100% stable at that FCLK.
> 
> 
> 
> At least on the master my experience is AMD CBS will reset, AMD Overclocking will not, even if you do a CMOS clear.


Better to set tRFC2/4 according to the calculator:
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1A7G97QOL0dNMwJZa9SYEq2RElJ5T6Hcx9WdReTsnIWw/edit#gid=0

Best to keep tRFC divisible for tRC.

If they are optimal you'll get better and more uniform latency.


----------



## ManniX-ITA

SamfisherAnD said:


> So anyone else experience this? Mobo shows CPU at -55c and it won't boot properly. And when it does boot my CPU goes to 0.5GHz cos it's thermal throttling. It's not reporting the right temps and thus not controlling my pump properly...


I think someone had this issue in the past but I don't recall the outcome.
I'd say probably the board is broken.
What do you get from HWInfo die sensors?


----------



## ryouiki

ManniX-ITA said:


> Better to set tRFC2/4 according to the calculator:
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1A7G97QOL0dNMwJZa9SYEq2RElJ5T6Hcx9WdReTsnIWw/edit#gid=0
> 
> Best to keep tRFC divisible for tRC.
> 
> If they are optimal you'll get better and more uniform latency.


Far as I am aware, Ryzen doesn't use the values:

https://www.overclock.net/forum/13-...-membench-0-8-dram-bench-29.html#post26456302


----------



## ManniX-ITA

ryouiki said:


> Far as I am aware, Ryzen doesn't use the values:
> 
> https://www.overclock.net/forum/13-...-membench-0-8-dram-bench-29.html#post26456302


Yes supposedly shouldn't matter; either AMD enabled 2x/4x modes at some point or correct values are somehow used to init properly the memory.
If you run multiple times Sandra Multi-Core Efficiency test with and without the correct tRFC2/4 you should be able to see the difference by yourself.
Latency is always variable but the variance and deltas for min and max will be much lower.


----------



## enMobius

Anyone else having problems getting their M.2b slot (on the x570 elite) to run at anything other than pcie gen 3 x1 speeds?

I've got a 1TB 970EVO in that slot and HWinfo says it's running x1.

I've got all the other PCIe slots populated except for the second x16 slot.

M.2a (running gen 4 x4)
Graphics card (x16)
M.2b (running gen 3 x1, should be x4)
Empty (x16)
WiFi (x1) (should have just bought the wifi variant, I just happened to have a wifi/bluetooth card and figured I'd save a couple bucks...)
Sound card (x1)

This is with a non overclocked 3950x.


----------



## pschorr1123

ManniX-ITA said:


> Better to set tRFC2/4 according to the calculator:
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1A7G97QOL0dNMwJZa9SYEq2RElJ5T6Hcx9WdReTsnIWw/edit#gid=0
> 
> Best to keep tRFC divisible for tRC.
> 
> If they are optimal you'll get better and more uniform latency.


+rep good to know! I have always just left at auto or at the very least only set whatever dram calc said for tRFC2 but usually left it as I have been rolling with the default XMP numbers my 3600 16,16,16,16 b-die kit had.


----------



## pschorr1123

enMobius said:


> Anyone else having problems getting their M.2b slot (on the x570 elite) to run at anything other than pcie gen 3 x1 speeds?
> 
> I've got a 1TB 970EVO in that slot and HWinfo says it's running x1.
> 
> I've got all the other PCIe slots populated except for the second x16 slot.
> 
> M.2a (running gen 4 x4)
> Graphics card (x16)
> M.2b (running gen 3 x1, should be x4)
> Empty (x16)
> WiFi (x1) (should have just bought the wifi variant, I just happened to have a wifi/bluetooth card and figured I'd save a couple bucks...)
> Sound card (x1)
> 
> This is with a non overclocked 3950x.


Do you have all sata ports in use by chance? I know on some boards you lose last 2 sata if 2nd or 3rd M.2 is in use. Here is the block diagram for the Elite WIFI should be same as non wifi. They can be downloaded from 1st page of this thread under GB Matthew's post (5-or 6 I think)

edit: the uplink from chipset to CPU is only x4 so that may be an issue if you have multiple pcie devices running off of the chipset. Perhaps test sticking the sound card into 2nd pcie x 16 slot running off CPU ( will knock GPU down to X8) and just test to see if you lose any fps in games. Not ideal for sure but just a test for science


----------



## SamfisherAnD

ManniX-ITA said:


> I think someone had this issue in the past but I don't recall the outcome.
> I'd say probably the board is broken.
> What do you get from HWInfo die sensors?


I managed to fix it. I found a thread on the Gigabyte forum linking to a Youtube video explaining there was a DisplayPort bug where sometimes it stops the PC from booting properly. I unplugged my cable and plugged it back again and it's working again!


----------



## enMobius

pschorr1123 said:


> Do you have all sata ports in use by chance? I know on some boards you lose last 2 sata if 2nd or 3rd M.2 is in use. Here is the block diagram for the Elite WIFI should be same as non wifi. They can be downloaded from 1st page of this thread under GB Matthew's post (5-or 6 I think)
> 
> edit: the uplink from chipset to CPU is only x4 so that may be an issue if you have multiple pcie devices running off of the chipset. Perhaps test sticking the sound card into 2nd pcie x 16 slot running off CPU ( will knock GPU down to X8) and just test to see if you lose any fps in games. Not ideal for sure but just a test for science



According to your diagram, the 2nd x16 should run off of the chipset just like the x1 port the soundcard is in currently, no?

And to answer your other question, yeah, I've used up most SATA ports. I was under the impression that that would only be an issue on boards with 3 M.2 slots. 

I can drop all the SATA drives and see if that fixes anything, should be quicker than moving a PCIe card, then if that works I'll try simply removing the x1 cards.


----------



## buffalo2102

enMobius said:


> Anyone else having problems getting their M.2b slot (on the x570 elite) to run at anything other than pcie gen 3 x1 speeds?
> 
> I've got a 1TB 970EVO in that slot and HWinfo says it's running x1.
> 
> I've got all the other PCIe slots populated except for the second x16 slot.
> 
> M.2a (running gen 4 x4)
> Graphics card (x16)
> M.2b (running gen 3 x1, should be x4)
> Empty (x16)
> WiFi (x1) (should have just bought the wifi variant, I just happened to have a wifi/bluetooth card and figured I'd save a couple bucks...)
> Sound card (x1)
> 
> This is with a non overclocked 3950x.


On my Elite (with 3800X) I have the following;
M.2a - Corsair MP600 (running gen 4 x4)
M.2b - Viper VP4100 (running gen 4 x4)
1 x SATA III SSD
3 x SATA III HDD
Vega 64 Liquid Cooled (x16)
Xonar AE PCIe sound card (x1)

So no problems here.


----------



## enMobius

enMobius said:


> pschorr1123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you have all sata ports in use by chance? I know on some boards you lose last 2 sata if 2nd or 3rd M.2 is in use. Here is the block diagram for the Elite WIFI should be same as non wifi. They can be downloaded from 1st page of this thread under GB Matthew's post (5-or 6 I think)
> 
> edit: the uplink from chipset to CPU is only x4 so that may be an issue if you have multiple pcie devices running off of the chipset. Perhaps test sticking the sound card into 2nd pcie x 16 slot running off CPU ( will knock GPU down to X8) and just test to see if you lose any fps in games. Not ideal for sure but just a test for science
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> According to your diagram, the 2nd x16 should run off of the chipset just like the x1 port the soundcard is in currently, no?
> 
> And to answer your other question, yeah, I've used up most SATA ports. I was under the impression that that would only be an issue on boards with 3 M.2 slots.
> 
> I can drop all the SATA drives and see if that fixes anything, should be quicker than moving a PCIe card, then if that works I'll try simply removing the x1 cards.
Click to expand...

Yeah, I'm dumb. It was SATA. I unplugged a drive from SATA5 and now I have x4 bandwidth to the M.2b.

I don't know where I got it in my head that the issue only applied to the boards with 3 M.2 slots.


----------



## enMobius

buffalo2102 said:


> On my Elite (with 3800X) I have the following;
> M.2a - Corsair MP600 (running gen 4 x4)
> M.2b - Viper VP4100 (running gen 4 x4)
> 1 x SATA III SSD
> 3 x SATA III HDD
> Vega 64 Liquid Cooled (x16)
> Xonar AE PCIe sound card (x1)
> 
> So no problems here.


Yeah, after removing that last drive, that's basically how I'm set up, just with a gen 3 drive in M.2b.


----------



## MyUsername

pschorr1123 said:


> +rep good to know! I have always just left at auto or at the very least only set whatever dram calc said for tRFC2 but usually left it as I have been rolling with the default XMP numbers my 3600 16,16,16,16 b-die kit had.


TRFC2 and TRFC4 are not used, they can either be ignored or as TRFC.

https://www.reddit.com/r/overclocki..._is_the_difference_between_these_3_values_of/


----------



## harkinsteven

Well my Aorus Pro died today. PC just powered off instantly and wouldn't turn back on. I tested a different CPU and PSU and nothing. The only way I could get it to power up was by removing the 8pin 12v cpu cable. Power would goto the board but no POST. :S


----------



## Mullcom

dansi said:


> i changed soc llc from normal to high.
> 
> bclk oc seems stable on f20a, you can give a try to eke out another 1-2% perf. :thumb:
> 
> 
> 
> granted im on all nvme storage.




I may miss it. But how much did you oc bclk?

Last time I did 103. Haven't try this on the latest bios. Maybe I do a try. 

Skickat från min SM-G973F via Tapatalk


----------



## Mullcom

I want to rekommend all when you flash to new bios. Do a clean flash and do it from freedos..

Do a backup with gigabyte software bios.

Boot freedos and flash new file with /c 

You are loosing everything! Also the save profiles. So keep in mind and take some screenshots over your settings.

If you still have settings do it one more time to be sure. 

What I also did was flashing the other bios at the same time to make sure data is the same. /B 

You should not flash both at the same time if you not knowing the bios you flashing working with your hardware setup.

When doit clean you know for sure there not any spoke data laying around

Skickat från min SM-G973F via Tapatalk


----------



## Mullcom

MyUsername said:


> Is there any reason why I can't boot freedos using rufus? I've enabled csm and boot legacy and I just get invalid opcode, ubcd can't boot either. No problem on my intel box with csm and legacy boot so I know it works.



If you have USB stick at boot. Go in to bios and try boot with overdrive. 

There are often 2 options for the same USB stick.

Try both.

Skickat från min SM-G973F via Tapatalk


----------



## ManniX-ITA

MyUsername said:


> TRFC2 and TRFC4 are not used, they can either be ignored or as TRFC.
> 
> https://www.reddit.com/r/overclocki..._is_the_difference_between_these_3_values_of/



Test it by yourself, is the best way.
It's not that I discovered it by chance.
I noticed that @Veii, who's quite highly competent on the matter, was stressing everyone about setting the right tRFC2/4 values using the calculator.
Regardless if it was a Ryzen 2000 or 3000.
So I did the same; you know just to be safe. Everyone else was saying it didn't matter...

Then I decided to spend a few hours testing different tRFC values.
But I got very inconsistent results from Sandra MC Efficiency runs; high variance in average latency and bandwidth, huge deltas for max and min latency. 
Back to the original starting value and the variance would go down to the previous levels. Puzzling.
Then I realized I was only changing tRFC without calculating again tRFC2/4.
As soon I started testing with the correct values I stopped getting the inconsistencies.
You have to thank @Veii for this finding, not me.


----------



## bigcid10

Mullcom said:


> I want to rekommend all when you flash to new bios. Do a clean flash and do it from freedos..
> 
> Do a backup with gigabyte software bios.
> 
> Boot freedos and flash new file with /c
> 
> You are loosing everything! Also the save profiles. So keep in mind and take some screenshots over your settings.
> 
> If you still have settings do it one more time to be sure.
> 
> What I also did was flashing the other bios at the same time to make sure data is the same. /B
> 
> You should not flash both at the same time if you not knowing the bios you flashing working with your hardware setup.
> 
> When doit clean you know for sure there not any spoke data laying around
> 
> Skickat från min SM-G973F via Tapatalk


why not just flash it from the bios utility(F8)
and save the profile to the flash drive before you flash it
fyi unless your flashing the same bios rom ,you can't use the saved profile anyway


----------



## Mullcom

bigcid10 said:


> why not just flash it from the bios utility(F8)
> 
> and save the profile to the flash drive before you flash it
> 
> fyi unless your flashing the same bios rom ,you can't use the saved profile anyway


This was only a rekommendation . You can flash from the application if you like. 

I prefer controld envarument and simple application that do only the thing that's as told. The The closest you can come is flash application that following the download.

Skickat från min SM-G973F via Tapatalk


----------



## MyUsername

Mullcom said:


> If you have USB stick at boot. Go in to bios and try boot with overdrive.
> 
> There are often 2 options for the same USB stick.
> 
> Try both.
> 
> Skickat från min SM-G973F via Tapatalk


Overdrive? I don't know what I'm missing. I load optimised defaults, save and exit, press F12 select USB and invalid opcode. I've tried everything freedos 1.0-1.3, msdos 6.22 and ubcd nothing works. W*F is going on, UEFI doesn't work as it's not supported.



ManniX-ITA said:


> Test it by yourself, is the best way.
> It's not that I discovered it by chance.
> I noticed that @Veii, who's quite highly competent on the matter, was stressing everyone about setting the right tRFC2/4 values using the calculator.
> Regardless if it was a Ryzen 2000 or 3000.
> So I did the same; you know just to be safe. Everyone else was saying it didn't matter...
> 
> Then I decided to spend a few hours testing different tRFC values.
> But I got very inconsistent results from Sandra MC Efficiency runs; high variance in average latency and bandwidth, huge deltas for max and min latency.
> Back to the original starting value and the variance would go down to the previous levels. Puzzling.
> Then I realized I was only changing tRFC without calculating again tRFC2/4.
> As soon I started testing with the correct values I stopped getting the inconsistencies.
> You have to thank @Veii for this finding, not me.


It can't hurt if the values are correct and yes I've noticed Veii is somewhat of a guru in this area. I did calculate TRFC about 6 months ago but I didn't test it thoroughly, it worked so I was happy, then I got distracted tweaking other things. I'll play with fine tuning later once I get this machine idle stable on F20a at 1900/3800 which is driving me nuts.


----------



## Mullcom

MyUsername said:


> Overdrive? I don't know what I'm missing. I load optimised defaults, save and exit, press F12 select USB and invalid opcode. I've tried everything freedos 1.0-1.3, msdos 6.22 and ubcd nothing works. *** is going on, UEFI doesn't work as it's not supported.
> 
> 
> 
> .


I flash USB fullsize version.

Then booted in to bios and selected USB stick.

If UEFI not working try the other. I think UEFI not working on this.

And make sure have legacy enable.









Skickat från min SM-G973F via Tapatalk


----------



## pschorr1123

enMobius said:


> According to your diagram, the 2nd x16 should run off of the chipset just like the x1 port the soundcard is in currently, no?
> 
> And to answer your other question, yeah, I've used up most SATA ports. I was under the impression that that would only be an issue on boards with 3 M.2 slots.
> 
> I can drop all the SATA drives and see if that fixes anything, should be quicker than moving a PCIe card, then if that works I'll try simply removing the x1 cards.


you are correct about the 2nd pcie x 16 running off the chipset. Sorry I missed that when I posted. I guess the crossfire/ sli is reserved for higher skus like my Master

as far as sata sharing lanes with the 2nd m.2 you would need to refer to the manual to be sure. You are probably right where it only is an issue on boards with 3 m.2 slots. IDK all depends on how the board is wired


----------



## MyUsername

Mullcom said:


> I flash USB fullsize version.
> 
> Then booted in to bios and selected USB stick.
> 
> If UEFI not working try the other. I think UEFI not working on this.
> 
> And make sure have legacy enable.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skickat från min SM-G973F via Tapatalk


Yeah, I tried that version earlier, I've got absolutely no idea why it's not working. The only conclusion I came up with with what I've read is the VME bug, I can't even find a work around.

Gave you a rep, might come in handy for someone else. Thanks for the effort.


----------



## ManniX-ITA

MyUsername said:


> Yeah, I tried that version earlier, I've got absolutely no idea why it's not working. The only conclusion I came up with with what I've read is the VME bug, I can't even find a work around.
> 
> Gave you a rep, might come in handy for someone else. Thanks for the effort.


It may depend on the BIOS version; what are you using?
I had problems with USB booting on all versions after F12b.


----------



## dansi

Mullcom said:


> I may miss it. But how much did you oc bclk?
> 
> Last time I did 103. Haven't try this on the latest bios. Maybe I do a try.
> 
> Skickat från min SM-G973F via Tapatalk


older bios i hit a wall at 100.4
f20a, i got to 101.5
granted it is not big, but im running virtualisation which seem sensitive to bclk. 

i may give 102-103 a try when possible. :h34r-smi


----------



## Veii

@ManniX-ITA @MyUsername it's somewhat of a strange topic
The Stilt normally is correct, and i would say he didn't say anything wrong on the quote
But it's not the whole story
The issue is a bigger one and why this tiny calculator had to be released (yet it can be improved)
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1A7G97QOL0dNMwJZa9SYEq2RElJ5T6Hcx9WdReTsnIWw/

Memory i haven't seen go into 2x or 4x mode ~ which is true, but that's not the whole story 
tRFC on it's own let's say is a virtual fixed delay value
It does define tREFI range and tRFC 2 and 4 are used to calculate tRFC

I take the samples for tRFC from tRC and tCL both options work but it's still an estimate
In order to get it perfect, you need to calculate tSTAG
The board does calculate that, and the user else needs to read it out somehow
i yet can't calculate it, soo tRFC remains a bit bigger, but at least a quite accurate estimate on what to use

The fundamental issues:
- MT/s readout and used for math has rounding errors
- tRFC 2 and 4 have rounding errors if you use a fixed divider without turning everything first down to ns values
- Boards have no IC tracking soo many values and predictions mess up

tRFC 2 and 4 are important in order to get accurate tRFC, which is important in order to get accurate timed refresh cycles and get correct tREFI
Intel users push tREFI to max, but we AMD users depend on a fixed tREFI
tREFI allows 8x tRFC to trigger, but it can postpone it if it isn't in time
Same ruleset goes for tFAW, which allows only 4* tRRD_S to pass, a 5th one won't be accepted 

Sadly there are too many rounding issues, if you take a look on the ns values on the tRFC calculator
Boards do give their best to autocorrect, but it remains an issue that tRFC 2 and 4 are plain wrong predicted
Even when the user or manufacture takes care to use the proper divider, the result is again wrong by a +1 value
That stacks, DRAM calculator has also a rounding issue unless you know the exact tRFCns value - which sometimes can be down to 11 decimals

Overall, even when they are not directly used
They are taken into consideration for the remain timings accuracy, as what you see are only half of the "fixed" timings
There are twice as many that work in realtime and are autocorrected in realtime 
Ignoring that the Zen 2 cpu also does autocorrect tiny rounding inconsistencies 
Soo just use them  
it will help, at worst it does nothing 
about "correct tRFC" is another big topic and while calculated main tRFC being already very accurate and helping - it's still not "correct" 

This is one of the answer to the same quote 
https://www.overclock.net/forum/11-...chi-overclocking-thread-703.html#post28244332
Accuracy i think is important, and two values more don't take that much time 
I've already thought on how to make it as easy as possible
Next plan is to port it to mobile, as google sheet is bothersome on phones or people with single systems
EDIT: between the quotes time and today, i've learned a bit more on that topic


----------



## Mullcom

dansi said:


> older bios i hit a wall at 100.4
> 
> f20a, i got to 101.5
> 
> granted it is not big, but im running virtualisation which seem sensitive to bclk.
> 
> 
> 
> i may give 102-103 a try when possible. :h34r-smi


I bumped my up yesterday. But my raid software failed on 102. So I am running 101 

Let's see if it stable. Still running fine.

Skickat från min SM-G973F via Tapatalk


----------



## ManniX-ITA

Hey @Veii
Yes a mobile version could be indeed useful 

I don't know enough to speak about it, of course.
But as I said, I can see a striking difference between using the calculator numbers and random ones.
Did some A/B testing and it was consistent.
Would be nice if someone else could repeat this kind of testing.

From what I see from the DDR4 operation manuals, the manufacturers their selves don't put too much effort in precise rounding. 
Samsung seems to prefer round to 0, Hynix rounding to the next integer.
From my testing with Hynix DJR it seems keeping it as tCL multiplier doesn't help while it does if it's a tRC multiplier.
I'm not sure aiming for a more precise rounding is going to change much in the economy of scale... don't know enough, I'm ignorant here.

I'd be really curious to see what's really inside MR3[A6-A8] register; but I don't think there's anything that can display it.
Have the feeling it doesn't switch to Fixed 2x/4x but it does switch to on-the-fly 2x/4x modes.
Maybe it's depending on IC density and SR/DR modes.


----------



## Veii

ManniX-ITA said:


> Hey @Veii
> Yes a mobile version could be indeed useful
> 
> I don't know enough to speak about it, of course.
> But as I said, I can see a striking difference between using the calculator numbers and random ones.
> Did some A/B testing and it was consistent.
> Would be nice if someone else could repeat this kind of testing.
> 
> From what I see from the DDR4 operation manuals, the manufacturers their selves don't put too much effort in precise rounding.
> Samsung seems to prefer round to 0, Hynix rounding to the next integer.
> From my testing with Hynix DJR it seems keeping it as tCL multiplier doesn't help while it does if it's a tRC multiplier.
> I'm not sure aiming for a more precise rounding is going to change much in the economy of scale... don't know enough, I'm ignorant here.
> 
> I'd be really curious to see what's really inside MR3[A6-A8] register; but I don't think there's anything that can display it.
> Have the feeling it doesn't switch to Fixed 2x/4x but it does switch to on-the-fly 2x/4x modes.
> Maybe it's depending on IC density and SR/DR modes.


I am sure MRD mode changes while using GearDownMode enabled, and tSTAG range did change even on 1st gen with a +1/-1 value on tRFC2 
tCKE behaved differently too but it's annoying to calculate
Right now i use a cell discharge prediction similar to the attached graph 

While also factoring in that a full tRFC cycle is virtual value 32 and so using tCL (first word value) to sync it as "multiple of a cycle"
The best thing i can do so far
But it needs tSTAG included
Problem is, i can't calculate it yet only let people read it out
In order to calculate that, i need to be able to replicate the whole memory operation delay
This part is ~wip~ , but i haven't figured out yet where delay is wasted between maximum tREFI and a typical memory cycle
Because tRFC is postponable and boards can't read out by the memory added tAL (added latency)

Well at least down to 6* tRC[ns] on the calculator always works well, 5* would be optimal ~ just that would require the rest being perfect
I haven't seen anyone under 3800MT/s running 224 tRFC, most top out at 240tRFC as 5 1/² tRC or just 6*
EDIT:
Mini cheat sheet


Spoiler


----------



## buffalo2102

enMobius said:


> Yeah, after removing that last drive, that's basically how I'm set up, just with a gen 3 drive in M.2b.


Actually, I've just realised I have another SSD installed too. So that's 5 SATA devices and I still have both M.2 at gen4 x4.


----------



## Waltc

dansi said:


> seems like gigabtye will never fix this. they only have 1 bios engineer it seems.
> with csm off, you are stuck with slow bios navigation.
> probably caused by high resolution bios that is not properly using gpu accelaration to draw the sharper graphics. we experince teething problems with nvidia cards back then :h34r-smi



Not at all. I haven't had a slow bios since F4/5, and I only had it then because I was using the USB 2.0 slots on the backplane for mouse & keyboard. Long time ago, GB fixed it in a subsequent bios release. I now use F20a and the USB 2.0 slots for mouse & kbrd, with CSM disabled every boot--bios is nice and responsive.


----------



## Tantawi

Waltc said:


> Not at all. I haven't had a slow bios since F4/5, and I only had it then because I was using the USB 2.0 slots on the backplane for mouse & keyboard. Long time ago, GB fixed it in a subsequent bios release. I now use F20a and the USB 2.0 slots for mouse & kbrd, with CSM disabled every boot--bios is nice and responsive.


You have an AMD card. Problem exists and shows with an NVIDIA card installed.


----------



## Fastie

rissie said:


> Do you happen to have some form of USB storage connected? I've noticed that slower boots or hung boots are almost always USB storage related with my board. For me, it's a card reader adapter that is finicky - just hasn't bothered me enough to get a new one, yet.


Nah, its not that but I should probably make a new thread about this.


----------



## RichterB

RichterB said:


> Not sure if this bug is imputable to new NV drivers (451.48) or motherboard Aorus Elite Bios (f20), because I updated them both recently.
> My VGA and monitor are connected via Display Port, and every time I turn my PC on, and the monitor is on HDMI source, even if switch to Display Port after, it shows nothing.
> I have to switch to Display Port BEFORE I turn on PC, or I have a black screen.
> This didn't happen with previous NV drivers 446.14, and previous Bios version (f11), if that matters.


Auto quote to say that with bios F11 the problem doesn't exist.


----------



## Acertified

Tantawi said:


> You have an AMD card. Problem exists and shows with an NVIDIA card installed.


Not everyone with Nvidia cards are experiencing this problem. It's hit or miss.


----------



## RaXelliX

bluechris said:


> No slow bios problem here either with a 1070ti


Problem exists for my 1080. So it seems 1080Ti and 1080 are effected but 1070Ti (newer card) is not?


SacraficeMyGoat said:


> Anyone have issues with rgb fusion freezing/crashing their PC when opened? Had just turned on my pc, opened HWinfo, then a few seconds later went to open RGB fusion and my system froze and I had to hard reset.
> 
> Edit: Interesting, I set my RGB up and used Revo Uninstaller to uninstall RGB Fusion 2.0, reset my PC and the RGB color I set stayed. Excited, as I heard this wasn't possible. Seems to be a lot of issues with RGB Fusion..
> 
> Edit: NVM. Restarted it a few times and the RGB stayed, but as soon as I actually shut it down, the colors reverted. Bummer...


Kill it with fire and use this instead: https://gitlab.com/CalcProgrammer1/OpenRGB/-/releases


----------



## ManniX-ITA

RaXelliX said:


> Problem exists for my 1080. So it seems 1080Ti and 1080 are effected but 1070Ti (newer card) is not?
> 
> Kill it with fire and use this instead: https://gitlab.com/CalcProgrammer1/OpenRGB/-/releases


Nice but doesn't work for me... 

There's a scary warning in the project page:
_This project provides a tool to probe the SMBus. This is a potentially dangerous operation if you don't know what you're doing. Exercise caution when clicking the Detect Devices or Dump Device buttons. * There have been reports of Gigabyte motherboards having serious issues (bricking the RGB or bricking the entire board)* when dumping certain devices. On the same lines, exercise the same caution when using the i2cdump and i2cdetect commands on Linux, as they perform the same functionality. OpenRGB is not liable for damage caused by improper SMBus access.
As of now, only Gigabyte RGB Fusion 2.0 boards have been reported to have issues._


----------



## RaXelliX

ManniX-ITA said:


> Nice but doesn't work for me...
> 
> There's a scary warning in the project page:
> _This project provides a tool to probe the SMBus. This is a potentially dangerous operation if you don't know what you're doing. Exercise caution when clicking the Detect Devices or Dump Device buttons. * There have been reports of Gigabyte motherboards having serious issues (bricking the RGB or bricking the entire board)* when dumping certain devices. On the same lines, exercise the same caution when using the i2cdump and i2cdetect commands on Linux, as they perform the same functionality. OpenRGB is not liable for damage caused by improper SMBus access.
> As of now, only Gigabyte RGB Fusion 2.0 boards have been reported to have issues._


Doesen't work for you? in the sense that it does not detect your devices or because of the warning?

I ran this on my X570 Aorus Master (v1.0) and no problems here with F12a BIOS. Still needs work but much better than Gigabyte's RGB Fusion crap.
The SMBus access warning is weird in on itself because RGB Fusion needs to perform the same access to modify RGB and even other tools like HWInfo64 have the ability. Most that i have seen is inproper SMBus access causing instability and crashes. Never bricking.


----------



## ManniX-ITA

RaXelliX said:


> Doesen't work for you? in the sense that it does not detect your devices or because of the warning?
> 
> I ran this on my X570 Aorus Master (v1.0) and no problems here with F12a BIOS. Still needs work but much better than Gigabyte's RGB Fusion crap.
> The SMBus access warning is weird in on itself because RGB Fusion needs to perform the same access to modify RGB and even other tools like HWInfo64 have the ability. Most that i have seen is inproper SMBus access causing instability and crashes. Never bricking.


I'm not scared about warnings 

It does detect the mainboard but doesn't seem to adjust anything.
When I set something seems it just resets to default.
I also wonder how to control the memory modules RGB lights; I'd like to shut it off.
I see mainboard, LED stripe 1 &2, but not memory slots...
At some point, trying to set, it just closes itself.
Also it takes ages to start, 2-3 minutes.


----------



## RaXelliX

ManniX-ITA said:


> I'm not scared about warnings
> 
> It does detect the mainboard but doesn't seem to adjust anything.
> When I set something seems it just resets to default.
> I also wonder how to control the memory modules RGB lights; I'd like to shut it off.
> I see mainboard, LED stripe 1 &2, but not memory slots...
> At some point, trying to set, it just closes itself.
> Also it takes ages to start, 2-3 minutes.


That's intresting because we have very similar hardware. Im lazy so i have not filled out my rig profile but i have the same motherboard, same cpu, 1080 and so on. We do have different RAM tho.
Im running Win10 Pro 1909. Are using the same or the newer 2004?

Detects my HyperX RAM corrently and i can black it out. Are you using the same version of the program as in my screenshot?
But yes it does launch for two minutes. I used stopwatch: 124 seconds. Clicking the EXE it does show up in Task Manager right way and uses 0,1% CPU so im guessing it's detecting or reading something in the background before displaying the main window.


----------



## 1kari

ManniX-ITA said:


> I'm not scared about warnings
> 
> It does detect the mainboard but doesn't seem to adjust anything.
> When I set something seems it just resets to default.
> I also wonder how to control the memory modules RGB lights; I'd like to shut it off.
> I see mainboard, LED stripe 1 &2, but not memory slots...
> At some point, trying to set, it just closes itself.
> Also it takes ages to start, 2-3 minutes.



It's the same situation, it's not clear how to make it work.


----------



## RaXelliX

This might help: https://gitlab.com/CalcProgrammer1/OpenRGB/-/wikis/OpenRGB-Windows-Setup-and-Usage

I did not have to install this but your mileage may vary.

*EDIT:* Also apparently having Valorant (the game) installed may mess with the OpenRGB's detection due to the invasive kernel level anticheat that installs.


----------



## ManniX-ITA

RaXelliX said:


> That's intresting because we have very similar hardware. Im lazy so i have not filled out my rig profile but i have the same motherboard, same cpu, 1080 and so on. We do have different RAM tho.
> Im running Win10 Pro 1909. Are using the same or the newer 2004?
> 
> Detects my HyperX RAM corrently and i can black it out. Are you using the same version of the program as in my screenshot?
> But yes it does launch for two minutes. I used stopwatch: 124 seconds. Clicking the EXE it does show up in Task Manager right way and uses 0,1% CPU so im guessing it's detecting or reading something in the background before displaying the main window.


Thanks, I'm working now so I couldn't really check it out properly....
We have similar config but I have a 1070, Windows is 1909 too.
I have Logitech G Hub and it doesn't seem a problem.

I missed the step to run it first with Admin right; now it's detecting the memory but not not the right ones; 2 x ASUS Aura DRAM.
Anyway it does work using Set: Device, it doesn't if I use Set All Devices.
I can switch Off and back. Promising, I'll dig deeper later!


----------



## Morph3R

I also having issues with RGB Fusion freezing my machine when opened.

First I thought that its related to conflicts with NZXT Cam (apps deadlocking each other accessing the same resources) 
but yesterday happened again without Cam being opened.

So this is definitely related to RGB Fusion 2.0 flawed implementation and I somehow feel that this is causing other issues like cold boot soft-brick on Master:





I just wish that Gigabyte add at least some basic RGB BIOS configuration, like option to shut it OFF completely.


----------



## RaXelliX

Morph3R said:


> I also having issues with RGB Fusion freezing my machine when opened.
> 
> First I thought that its related to conflicts with NZXT Cam (apps deadlocking each other accessing the same resources)
> but yesterday happened again without Cam being opened.
> 
> So this is definitely related to RGB Fusion 2.0 flawed implementation and I somehow feel that this is causing other issues like cold boot soft-brick on Master:
> https://youtu.be/lxGEWevTmk4
> 
> I just wish that Gigabyte add at least some basic RGB BIOS configuration, like option to shut it OFF completely.


What part of the RGB can't you shut down from the BIOS?. From what i see the only one i can't disable is the RAM:
LEDs in System Power On State
LEDs in Sleep, Hibernation, and Soft Off States
Onboard Button Light
Onboard Debug Port LED


----------



## Medizinmann

scaramonga said:


> OK. So what's with the laggy sloooooow BIOS?? Just got all up and running this morning (Master - BIOS F12g), and BIOS is terrible. Tried the CTRL F6 trick, but it won't let me pick from any of the options? Not clocking (3950X), few tweaks and there, that's it.
> 
> But this BIOS?, man, even takes its time when booting


How many USB devices do you have? For me the boot time skyrockets with more devices…



ryouiki said:


> If you turn CSM off, and have an Nvidia card, then the BIOS is super laggy. If you have a AMD card it seems to be much better (5700XT has very slight lag, but nothing like on Nvidia card).





Acertified said:


> Not in my case. I have 2 Nvidia Cards in my setup and have CSM Disabled with NO lag.





ManniX-ITA said:


> I have an nVidia card too and no lag. But I'm also using Displayport.





RaXelliX said:


> Problem exists for my 1080. So it seems 1080Ti and 1080 are effected but 1070Ti (newer card) is not?


Well I use a 2080 TI - lag is always there - but it got better with switching BIOS from Palit to Galax and it gets better with less USB-devices connected.

I use 4 Displays connected 3xDP and one on the USB-C to DP.

With my first setup with all USB-devices connected (4xHDD + Blu-ray + mouse/keyboard receiver + headphone receiver) the system wasn’t usable in BIOS(totally froze)…it got better with new GPU-BIOS – but lag is still there. If I got things to do in BIOS I disconnect all USB-devices besides mouse/keyboard.

I am on Aorus Xtreme with F12a right now…

Looking on reddit it seems lag is less often reported with AMD GPUs...I would assume some mishaps/incompatibilities with some GPU BIOS…as it is there for some people and for some not – this also makes it hard to fix for the BIOS team from Gigabyte…

Best regards,
Medizinmann


----------



## RaXelliX

Yep i have ALL back panel USB ports occupied (12 i believe). Even the USB-C one. So that could be a factor. I suppose i could try disconnecting everything except my wireless mouse and keyboard and enable CSM to see if that changes something.


----------



## dansi

Im using nvidia 1080 fe, stock bios and there is lag with csm off since day one.

The only way to bypass lag is to switch to lower resolution in bios through alt+f6, which was recommended by gigabyte. So they are totally aware of this bug. Too bad alt+f6 no longer works since f11 with new aegesa 1.3. Lol


----------



## matthew87

RaXelliX said:


> Problem exists for my 1080. So it seems 1080Ti and 1080 are effected but 1070Ti (newer card) is not?
> 
> Kill it with fire and use this instead: https://gitlab.com/CalcProgrammer1/OpenRGB/-/releases


I have no issues with my Gigabyte GTX 1080 OC

UEFI only


----------



## Medizinmann

dansi said:


> Im using nvidia 1080 fe, stock bios and there is lag with csm off since day one.
> 
> The only way to bypass lag is to switch to lower resolution in bios through alt+f6, which was recommended by gigabyte. So they are totally aware of this bug. Too bad alt+f6 no longer works since f11 with new aegesa 1.3. Lol


Yes, BIOS Team is aware of it - but it seems hard to fix it - since nothing happens since release of x570 mobos.

Best regards,
Medizinmann


----------



## ManniX-ITA

RaXelliX said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> That's intresting because we have very similar hardware. Im lazy so i have not filled out my rig profile but i have the same motherboard, same cpu, 1080 and so on. We do have different RAM tho.
> Im running Win10 Pro 1909. Are using the same or the newer 2004?
> 
> Detects my HyperX RAM corrently and i can black it out.
> 
> 
> Are you using the same version of the program as in my screenshot?
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> But yes it does launch for two minutes. I used stopwatch: 124 seconds. Clicking the EXE it does show up in Task Manager right way and uses 0,1% CPU so im guessing it's detecting or reading something in the background before displaying the main window.


Have downloaded the latest artifact, v.0.21 seems better indeed.
Works pretty well, not many "effects" supported but it does what I need it.

Just saw in a ticket you can create a shortcut with options:

--startminimized --profile Off.orp

Well for me it doesn't really start minimized, it runs the profile and exits. Even better.
Very handy, I can switch it off at boot and only lit up again the memory when needed. Thanks!


----------



## RaXelliX

ManniX-ITA said:


> Have downloaded the latest artifact, v.0.21 seems better indeed.
> Works pretty well, not many "effects" supported but it does what I need it.
> 
> Just saw in a ticket you can create a shortcut with options:
> 
> --startminimized --profile Off.orp
> 
> Well for me it doesn't really start minimized, it runs the profile and exits. Even better.
> Very handy, I can switch it off at boot and only lit up again the memory when needed. Thanks!


Good to know. And good that we finally have some sort of alternative to the horrible RGB apps manufacturers produce.
Even tho it still needs work it's a good start and a step in the right direction for producing a free, open source RGB app that works with all RGB implementations. And one that hopefully does not have horrible security issues and heavy resorce usage...


----------



## Waltc

harkinsteven said:


> Well my Aorus Pro died today. PC just powered off instantly and wouldn't turn back on. I tested a different CPU and PSU and nothing. The only way I could get it to power up was by removing the 8pin 12v cpu cable. Power would goto the board but no POST. :S



Put it on the bench and pop the CMOS battery for 30 minutes. Then try again. I had that issue with my Master, once, running F12a. The mboard appeared dead--no standby pwr light--no nothing. Replacing the PSU was wasted effort--popped the CMOS battery for a while, reassembled the machine, plugged it in with original PSU--and Viola! I got a standby light--powered right back up. Now on F20a, with any previous problems I had completely gone. I didn't give the battery pull much credit...until it worked perfectly... I could have replaced every component in the box and it wouldn't have helped--but the CMOS battery reset solved it!


----------



## Waltc

Tantawi said:


> You have an AMD card. Problem exists and shows with an NVIDIA card installed.



Aha...Thanks for the info! I missed that somehow.


----------



## Morph3R

FYI:
Aorus Master hw. revision 1.2 exposed.

https://www.gigabyte.com/Motherboard/X570-AORUS-MASTER-rev-11-12#kf

Let's hope they done it right this time, so in case of RMA we have a choice...


----------



## SacraficeMyGoat

Morph3R said:


> FYI:
> Aorus Master hw. revision 1.2 exposed.
> 
> https://www.gigabyte.com/Motherboard/X570-AORUS-MASTER-rev-11-12#kf
> 
> Let's hope they done it right this time, so in case of RMA we have a choice...


Out of curiosity, if you RMA your Aorus Master and it's REV 1.0, 1.1, 1.2; and they have to give you a replacement board, do they give you the same revision or is it random?


----------



## Morph3R

SacraficeMyGoat said:


> Out of curiosity, if you RMA your Aorus Master and it's REV 1.0, 1.1, 1.2; and they have to give you a replacement board, do they give you the same revision or is it random?


I really hope that if you RMA directly to Gigabyte you are getting the latest version of the board in production. 
I believe that when they switch production to new board revision (e.g. 1.2) everything that comes out from the factory from that point is 1.2 (older revisions are not produced anymore) 

I'm afraid that someone is going to correct me here...


----------



## SacraficeMyGoat

Morph3R said:


> I really hope that if you RMA directly to Gigabyte you are getting the latest version of the board in production.
> I believe that when they switch production to new board revision (e.g. 1.2) everything that comes out from the factory from that point is 1.2 (older revisions are not produced anymore)
> 
> I'm afraid that someone is going to correct me here...


Ahh, yeah I would have to agree and hope that is the case, but you never know..


----------



## Acertified

Morph3R said:


> I really hope that if you RMA directly to Gigabyte you are getting the latest version of the board in production.
> I believe that when they switch production to new board revision (e.g. 1.2) everything that comes out from the factory from that point is 1.2 (older revisions are not produced anymore)
> 
> I'm afraid that someone is going to correct me here...


Unfortunately this is NOT the case. When they send you parts for replacement, a lot of times they are repaired components and NOT the latest or newest part. I use to work for HP and when we received an RMA component, we would send you a previously repaired and tested component back for replacement. You would Not receive a brand new part.
Hard drive manufacturers use to do this all the time. That is why the label use to be different as it denoted a repaired item. Western Digital use to put a white label on repaired hard drives. I havent done a hard drive RMA for a long time so I do not know how they label their repaired parts these days.


----------



## scaramonga

Morph3R said:


> FYI:
> Aorus Master hw. revision 1.2 exposed.
> 
> Let's hope they done it right this time, so in case of RMA we have a choice...


Hmm, irritating!


Another niggle I found today. My EK Velocity (DRGB) CPU block just flickers like mad after I installed the RGB Fusion **** (couldn't get that alternative open source software to work). Some voltage problems there, as it's easily cured by adding a diode to the 12v line, still, why should I have to?


----------



## Ownedj00

Whilst your all talking about RMA's i swear my board needs to be RMA'd. Ive had cold boot problems since i got this board (X570 Master) and ive been unable to fix it with any fix other people had done. 

What do i do and will RMAing this board fix my problem cos ive had enough with gigabyte about now.


----------



## dansi

Morph3R said:


> FYI:
> Aorus Master hw. revision 1.2 exposed.
> 
> https://www.gigabyte.com/Motherboard/X570-AORUS-MASTER-rev-11-12#kf
> 
> Let's hope they done it right this time, so in case of RMA we have a choice...


Seems the only change other than tb header, gigabyte is using the same pcb where the ddr4 traces are now in between the top layers, totally clean and without the 2 caps on the surface

It is supposed to make ram oc better, but zen2 is limited by the soc fclk. I suspect zen3 is going to be strong ram oc, like 4400-4600 comfortably..

Expecting to see an extra 10gbs memory bandwidth throughout, meaning another uplift for games!


----------



## scaramonga

Still, I'm happy with performance


----------



## SacraficeMyGoat

Any of you guys use App Center/Smart Fan 5?

Just curious if these cause issues similar to RGB Fusion. Figured Smart Fan would be nice for setting fan curves, but I guess I could do this in the BIOS if needed.


----------



## KedarWolf

dansi said:


> Seems the only change other than tb header, gigabyte is using the same pcb where the ddr4 traces are now in between the top layers, totally clean and without the 2 caps on the surface
> 
> It is supposed to make ram oc better, but zen2 is limited by the soc fclk. I suspect zen3 is going to be strong ram oc, like 4400-4600 comfortably..
> 
> Expecting to see an extra 10gbs memory bandwidth throughout, meaning another uplift for games!


I'm pretty sure the max overclock synced with be 4000MHz though on Zen3.


----------



## Delta9k

SacraficeMyGoat said:


> Any of you guys use App Center/Smart Fan 5?
> 
> Just curious if these cause issues similar to RGB Fusion. Figured Smart Fan would be nice for setting fan curves, but I guess I could do this in the BIOS if needed.


For myself, whenever I can leverage UEFI functionality, that's what I do. The less software I need to have running the better, especially those that poll the hardware.


----------



## SacraficeMyGoat

Delta9k said:


> For myself, whenever I can leverage UEFI functionality, that's what I do. The less software I need to have running the better, especially those that poll the hardware.


Figured as much, thank you.

Quick question as I see you have/had a similar set up to me. How do you have your H150i mounted in your P600s? Ever since I installed it (front panel) my RAM temps have skyrocketed. Typically hit 60C in long gaming sessions. This is with both magnetic panels off, and I also have the two stock 140mm fans mounted on top.


----------



## scaramonga

Smart 5 in BIOS only. So easy to use, you don't even need a mouse to set curves (arrows & shift, more precise) , and one less piece of bloat to not install


----------



## ManniX-ITA

Morph3R said:


> I really hope that if you RMA directly to Gigabyte you are getting the latest version of the board in production.
> I believe that when they switch production to new board revision (e.g. 1.2) everything that comes out from the factory from that point is 1.2 (older revisions are not produced anymore)
> 
> I'm afraid that someone is going to correct me here...


You may have better luck sending it back to the retailer if it's big enough to have a quick storage turnover.
Directly from GB you'll likely get back an old revision refurbished.
Distributors and big resellers have the priority for new boards from RMA.



Ownedj00 said:


> Whilst your all talking about RMA's i swear my board needs to be RMA'd. Ive had cold boot problems since i got this board (X570 Master) and ive been unable to fix it with any fix other people had done.
> 
> What do i do and will RMAing this board fix my problem cos ive had enough with gigabyte about now.


I'd try an RMA, hoping you don't get back the same board.


----------



## dansi

KedarWolf said:


> I'm pretty sure the max overclock synced with be 4000MHz though on Zen3.


The new zen2 apu can run ram at 4233!?
https://www.techpowerup.com/269223/...extremely-low-latency-explains-tiny-l3-caches

Almost instant 40% improved latency! Yea something is up when you see gigabyte hyping ram oc


----------



## pschorr1123

SacraficeMyGoat said:


> Any of you guys use App Center/Smart Fan 5?
> 
> Just curious if these cause issues similar to RGB Fusion. Figured Smart Fan would be nice for setting fan curves, but I guess I could do this in the BIOS if needed.


I managed to get the Smart Fan app and SIV( required) working last July 1 time. I have never been able to get it to work since. YMMV, I have tried uninstalling and reinstalling latest/ different versions to no avail. Go to double click on app to open it up....and nothing happens as if it says, " Nah, I'm not doing that!"

The windows smart fan utility would have been nice to help calibrate fans to reduce the idle cpu fan ramping that is very obnoxious. Other than that the less 3rd party crap/ bloat ware the better.


----------



## xeizo

dansi said:


> The new zen2 apu can run ram at 4233!?
> https://www.techpowerup.com/269223/...extremely-low-latency-explains-tiny-l3-caches
> 
> Almost instant 40% improved latency! Yea something is up when you see gigabyte hyping ram oc


Yeah, but the RAM was super overclocked, 1.8V VDIMM(probably water cooled) and sick latencies. The only interesting piece of information is that IF can go higher, but you won't see that latency with any "normal" RAM.

But of course the manufaturers knows something, my B550-F has a rated Memory OC of 5100MHz which is pretty useless on Zen 2 because of async. Zen 3 will certainly have a few aces up the sleeve


----------



## Delta9k

SacraficeMyGoat said:


> Figured as much, thank you.
> 
> Quick question as I see you have/had a similar set up to me. How do you have your H150i mounted in your P600s? Ever since I installed it (front panel) my RAM temps have skyrocketed. Typically hit 60C in long gaming sessions. This is with both magnetic panels off, and I also have the two stock 140mm fans mounted on top.


I have the AIO mounted in the roof, exhaust. Fan's (Phanteks F140MPs), 3x front intake, 1x rear exhaust. All open, not using the panels.


----------



## Ownedj00

ManniX-ITA said:


> I'd try an RMA, hoping you don't get back the same board.


ive just changed my ram to some flair x so ill see how i go over the next few days but i might contact gigabyte in the mean time and see what they say about this problem.


----------



## RaXelliX

Hmm Gigabyte's Beta BIOS thread seems to have vanished from TT forums. Used to be here: https://forums.tweaktown.com/gigabyte/28441-gigabyte-beta-bios.html
EDIT: Now seems to be here instead: https://www.tweaktownforum.com/foru...dors/gigabyte/28656-gigabyte-latest-beta-bios


----------



## buffalo2102

They did some work on their site. It's here;

https://www.tweaktownforum.com/forum/tech-support-from-vendors/gigabyte/28656-gigabyte-latest-beta-bios


----------



## SacraficeMyGoat

Delta9k said:


> I have the AIO mounted in the roof, exhaust. Fan's (Phanteks F140MPs), 3x front intake, 1x rear exhaust. All open, not using the panels.


Thank you, I think i'm going to move mine to the top as well. Just waiting for the 3pk of Corsair LL120's w/lightning node to go on sale so I can put those in the front.

Think i'll repad the chipset heatsink while i'm at it as well.


----------



## Mullcom

pschorr1123 said:


> I managed to get the Smart Fan app and SIV( required) working last July 1 time. I have never been able to get it to work since. YMMV, I have tried uninstalling and reinstalling latest/ different versions to no avail. Go to double click on app to open it up....and nothing happens as if it says, " Nah, I'm not doing that!"
> 
> 
> 
> The windows smart fan utility would have been nice to help calibrate fans to reduce the idle cpu fan ramping that is very obnoxious. Other than that the less 3rd party crap/ bloat ware the better.


Try to use less gigabyte software at possible.

This application is buggy and waste of resource. They want you to install app center at first and then install the app you want. I think they have design this to get more control. I don't trust this application a bit. 

The only I have use is bios to get a backup.
This app you have no requirement to install app center.

Skickat från min SM-G973F via Tapatalk


----------



## Medizinmann

SacraficeMyGoat said:


> Any of you guys use App Center/Smart Fan 5?
> 
> Just curious if these cause issues similar to RGB Fusion. Figured Smart Fan would be nice for setting fan curves, but I guess I could do this in the BIOS if needed.


Works for me - made a nice low noise profile for all day use, one for gaming and use full performance for benchmarks…

RGB fusion I only use to turn of all RGB... 

I tried it with BIOS but its a pain...

Best regards,
Medizinmann


----------



## SacraficeMyGoat

Hey guys, where can I download the latest Intel (l211?) Gigabit LAN driver for x570 Aorus Master ? The one on Gigabyte website seems to be outdated and i'm not sure what one to download from Intel..


----------



## MikeS3000

SacraficeMyGoat said:


> Hey guys, where can I download the latest Intel (l211?) Gigabit LAN driver for x570 Aorus Master ? The one on Gigabyte website seems to be outdated and i'm not sure what one to download from Intel..


Download Intel Driver & Support Assistant. That always finds my Intel specific drivers for my LAN, Bluetooth and Wifi


----------



## SacraficeMyGoat

MikeS3000 said:


> Download Intel Driver & Support Assistant. That always finds my Intel specific drivers for my LAN, Bluetooth and Wifi


I'll try this out, thank you.


----------



## SacraficeMyGoat

MikeS3000 said:


> Download Intel Driver & Support Assistant. That always finds my Intel specific drivers for my LAN, Bluetooth and Wifi


Says there are no updates for it, but the driver date is 1/11/2019 version 12.15.184.1.

Have another quick question if you're able to answer it. How can I change the top PCIe slot to run at PCIe 3.0 instead of 4.0? Having stuttering issues on my 5700 XT and I've heard a lot of people say running it at PCIe 3.0 helps, so I figured I'd try it. I don't see the setting for this in the BIOS though.

Edit: Nevermind, found the setting in BIOS under "Misc."


----------



## Zefram0911

SacraficeMyGoat said:


> Hey guys, where can I download the latest Intel (l211?) Gigabit LAN driver for x570 Aorus Master ? The one on Gigabyte website seems to be outdated and i'm not sure what one to download from Intel..



https://downloadcenter.intel.com/do...et-Adapter-Complete-Driver-Pack?product=64403


----------



## SacraficeMyGoat

Zefram0911 said:


> https://downloadcenter.intel.com/do...et-Adapter-Complete-Driver-Pack?product=64403


Thank you.


----------



## SacraficeMyGoat

So i've seen posts awhile back talking about CSM causing issues with some people (I don't recall what issues it was causing.) But I'm curious what issues people have had with it, and if it's best to keep it enabled or to disable it? Mine is on by default. I'm not familiar with this setting at all, but from what i've gathered, it just provides legacy BIOS compatibility by emulating the BIOS environment. Which probably isn't needed for most people right?

I've been having stuttering issues and A6 Debug Codes (after resetting and trying to get into BIOS pressing DEL, the monitor won't display anything) and wondering if this setting may have something to do with it.

I've already tried using DDU and reinstalling my GPU drivers multiple times, along with multiple versions. I've tried setting PCIe to Gen 3 instead of 4, among many other "fixes."

Just trying to cover all of my bases..


----------



## ManniX-ITA

SacraficeMyGoat said:


> So i've seen posts awhile back talking about CSM causing issues with some people (I don't recall what issues it was causing.) But I'm curious what issues people have had with it, and if it's best to keep it enabled or to disable it? Mine is on by default. I'm not familiar with this setting at all, but from what i've gathered, it just provides legacy BIOS compatibility by emulating the BIOS environment. Which probably isn't needed for most people right?
> 
> I've been having stuttering issues and A6 Debug Codes (after resetting and trying to get into BIOS pressing DEL, the monitor won't display anything) and wondering if this setting may have something to do with it.
> 
> I've already tried using DDU and reinstalling my GPU drivers multiple times, along with multiple versions. I've tried setting PCIe to Gen 3 instead of 4, among many other "fixes."
> 
> Just trying to cover all of my bases..


No, CSM it's just going to speed up the boot phase.
But you'll not be able to boot from USB/LAN or enter the BIOS.
You'll have to use reboot to UEFI in Windows or Linux to access it again.
Many experience a terrible BIOS lag with CSM enabled, mostly with some nVidia cards.

If you have stuttering and these other issues the problem is likely VDDP/VDDG/SOC voltages.
You may have better luck setting them manually.
A very stable and often working configuration is VDDP/VDDG 900/950 and SoC voltage fixed at 1.100v.
If you still have stuttering you can check 900/1000, 900/1050 or 950/1050.


----------



## RaXelliX

ManniX-ITA said:


> No, CSM it's just going to speed up the boot phase.
> But you'll not be able to boot from USB/LAN or enter the BIOS.
> You'll have to use reboot to UEFI in Windows or Linux to access it again.
> Many experience a terrible BIOS lag with CSM enabled, mostly with some nVidia cards.


Actually it's the other way around. CSM is slightly slower (when it is in use) than pure UEFI during the boot process.
The reason for CSM is for non-UEFI installs and various compatibility reasons.

And having CSM enabled does not mean that you can't boot from USB or enter the BIOS. All those things still function. CSM is for cases when an old OS install is unable to boot because it does not understand the newer UEFI environment.
The lag accurs when CSM is disabled (not enabled). Even if it's not in use. But leaving it enabled on UEFI aware/install OS is perfectly fine since it gets ignored by the OS bootloader anyway.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Unified_Extensible_Firmware_Interface#CSM_booting


----------



## ManniX-ITA

RaXelliX said:


> Actually it's the other way around. CSM is slightly slower (when it is in use) than pure UEFI during the boot process.
> The reason for CSM is for non-UEFI installs and various compatibility reasons.
> 
> And having CSM enabled does not mean that you can't boot from USB or enter the BIOS. All those things still function. CSM is for cases when an old OS install is unable to boot because it does not understand the newer UEFI environment.
> The lag accurs when CSM is disabled (not enabled). Even if it's not in use. But leaving it enabled on UEFI aware/install OS is perfectly fine since it gets ignored by the OS bootloader anyway.
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Unified_Extensible_Firmware_Interface#CSM_booting


Yep I meant enabled for disabled 
If CSM is disabled the boot is faster, no loading of legacy OpRom etc, but I also can't press Del and enter the BIOS or F12 to boot USB.
At least that's what I remember, think last time I tried to use it was years ago... do I recall wrong?


----------



## Mullcom

ManniX-ITA said:


> If you have stuttering and these other issues the problem is likely VDDP/VDDG/SOC voltages.
> 
> You may have better luck setting them manually.
> 
> A very stable and often working configuration is VDDP/VDDG 900/950 and SoC voltage fixed at 1.100v.
> 
> If you still have stuttering you can check 900/1000, 900/1050 or 950/1050.


Stuttering?

Please someone can explane how I can find out if I need to change this values?

Skickat från min SM-G973F via Tapatalk


----------



## d0mmie

Anyone here been lucky enough and get one of those X570 Aorus Master Revision 1.1 boards yet? If you did, could you please look at the white label on the box and list the EAN number. This will help me track down the correct item when ordering.


----------



## ManniX-ITA

Mullcom said:


> Stuttering?
> 
> Please someone can explane how I can find out if I need to change this values?
> 
> Skickat från min SM-G973F via Tapatalk


Freezes, lagging, audio drops, USB disconnections/flickering/lagging, general instability (sudden reboots, BSODs, failed boots, profile resets).
Mostly happens during mixed workload, like gaming or almost at idle, watching videos or listening to music with the browser.


----------



## Mullcom

ManniX-ITA said:


> Freezes, lagging, audio drops, USB disconnections/flickering/lagging, general instability (sudden reboots, BSODs, failed boots, profile resets).
> 
> Mostly happens during mixed workload, like gaming or almost at idle, watching videos or listening to music with the browser.


Have any of this. So seams I have correct value then. 

Thx for explain.

Skickat från min SM-G973F via Tapatalk


----------



## dansi

d0mmie said:


> Anyone here been lucky enough and get one of those X570 Aorus Master Revision 1.1 boards yet? If you did, could you please look at the white label on the box and list the EAN number. This will help me track down the correct item when ordering.


Please note there is a newer 1.2 revision. It is supposed to improve memory oc by using new under pcb trace layout


----------



## dansi

RaXelliX said:


> Actually it's the other way around. CSM is slightly slower (when it is in use) than pure UEFI during the boot process.
> The reason for CSM is for non-UEFI installs and various compatibility reasons.
> 
> And having CSM enabled does not mean that you can't boot from USB or enter the BIOS. All those things still function. CSM is for cases when an old OS install is unable to boot because it does not understand the newer UEFI environment.
> The lag accurs when CSM is disabled (not enabled). Even if it's not in use. But leaving it enabled on UEFI aware/install OS is perfectly fine since it gets ignored by the OS bootloader anyway.
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Unified_Extensible_Firmware_Interface#CSM_booting


Correct me, but csm off also enable some security features.

Some how since using aegesa 1.4, my boot time are long even with csm off. I still see the amibios screen. This slower boot is also happening with 1.6 and csm off.

Previously pre-1.4, my boot time was lighting fast with csm off, and yea i had to use boot to firmware from Windows.

Any idea why?


----------



## RaXelliX

dansi said:


> Correct me, but csm off also enable some security features.
> 
> Some how since using aegesa 1.4, my boot time are long even with csm off. I still see the amibios screen. This slower boot is also happening with 1.6 and csm off.
> 
> Previously pre-1.4, my boot time was lighting fast with csm off, and yea i had to use boot to firmware from Windows.
> 
> Any idea why?


Yes. Secure Boot i believe. But that's mostly Enterprise related. For home users it's more of an annoyance.
Not sure why your boot times increased. AGESA 1.0.0.4 significantly shortened boot times for most people. Me included. Before that i used to stare fixed 15 seconds of nothing before POST was even displayed.


----------



## superleeds27

Thinking of moving my current build into the Define 7 from the Define R4.

I think the internal structure/cable management improvements should be beneficial and provide better airflow/temps etc.


----------



## ManniX-ITA

RaXelliX said:


> Yes. Secure Boot i believe. But that's mostly Enterprise related. For home users it's more of an annoyance.
> Not sure why your boot times increased. AGESA 1.0.0.4 significantly shortened boot times for most people. Me included. Before that i used to stare fixed 15 seconds of nothing before POST was even displayed.


Not strictly related to Enterprise, it's meant to avoid boot infections.
For home users "doing stuff" is a great annoyance.
You can boot only recent Windows and some Linux distros, they need to be signed with a MS certificate.

https://www.howtogeek.com/116569/ht...e-boot-feature-works-what-it-means-for-linux/


----------



## pschorr1123

ManniX-ITA said:


> Yep I meant enabled for disabled
> If CSM is disabled the boot is faster, no loading of legacy OpRom etc, but I also can't press Del and enter the BIOS or F12 to boot USB.
> At least that's what I remember, think last time I tried to use it was years ago... do I recall wrong?



I always have CSM disabled and have not experienced any lag issues in bios and can enter bios just fine by hitting Delete.

I plan on getting an Ampere card when they land and hope I will still be lag free in bios....


----------



## ManniX-ITA

pschorr1123 said:


> I always have CSM disabled and have not experienced any lag issues in bios and can enter bios just fine by hitting Delete.
> 
> I plan on getting an Ampere card when they land and hope I will still be lag free in bios....


I'll try on mine, I think it depends were you plug the keyboard.
If I'm not wrong only the CPU USB controller it's initialized before POST to shorten the boot time.


----------



## RaXelliX

ManniX-ITA said:


> Not strictly related to Enterprise, it's meant to avoid boot infections.
> For home users "doing stuff" is a great annoyance.
> You can boot only recent Windows and some Linux distros, they need to be signed with a MS certificate.
> 
> https://www.howtogeek.com/116569/ht...e-boot-feature-works-what-it-means-for-linux/


Well that's the idea but when was the last time you heard about malware that infected bootloader etc where Secure Boot would have helped?
Bad actors won't bother because it's too much of a hassle. Easier to send phishing emails claiming you just "won" a fortune 

Secure Boot is one of the first things i disable in the BIOS anyway.


----------



## pschorr1123

ManniX-ITA said:


> I'll try on mine, I think it depends were you plug the keyboard.
> If I'm not wrong only the CPU USB controller it's initialized before POST to shorten the boot time.


Yeah, that makes sense I use the top 4 ports on rear IO for keyboard/ mouse.

So just dumb luck that it even lets me get into bios then, lol!


----------



## gurusmi

meridius said:


> are you using water cooling or just using it as a passive heatsink without the water ?


I use Water Cooling. Before relocation i used an external radiator with 9*140mm fans. Right now i use "only" 2 360mm radiators.


----------



## SacraficeMyGoat

ManniX-ITA said:


> SacraficeMyGoat said:
> 
> 
> 
> So i've seen posts awhile back talking about CSM causing issues with some people (I don't recall what issues it was causing.) But I'm curious what issues people have had with it, and if it's best to keep it enabled or to disable it? Mine is on by default. I'm not familiar with this setting at all, but from what i've gathered, it just provides legacy BIOS compatibility by emulating the BIOS environment. Which probably isn't needed for most people right?
> 
> I've been having stuttering issues and A6 Debug Codes (after resetting and trying to get into BIOS pressing DEL, the monitor won't display anything) and wondering if this setting may have something to do with it.
> 
> I've already tried using DDU and reinstalling my GPU drivers multiple times, along with multiple versions. I've tried setting PCIe to Gen 3 instead of 4, among many other "fixes."
> 
> Just trying to cover all of my bases..
> 
> 
> 
> No, CSM it's just going to speed up the boot phase.
> But you'll not be able to boot from USB/LAN or enter the BIOS.
> You'll have to use reboot to UEFI in Windows or Linux to access it again.
> Many experience a terrible BIOS lag with CSM enabled, mostly with some nVidia cards.
> 
> If you have stuttering and these other issues the problem is likely VDDP/VDDG/SOC voltages.
> You may have better luck setting them manually.
> A very stable and often working configuration is VDDP/VDDG 900/950 and SoC voltage fixed at 1.100v.
> If you still have stuttering you can check 900/1000, 900/1050 or 950/1050.
Click to expand...

Interesting, thanks for the explanation. The stuttering usually only happens in games, and the crashing would normally only happen after starting a semi heavy load, or right after stopping a gaming session.

I'll try these VDDP/VDDG and SOC voltage settings and see if they help. Thank you!


----------



## Gabriel Luchina

Hi,

I recently set up a new setup with a 3950X, GB X570 Master (rev 1.0), 2x 16GB 4000Mhz, WC H115i Platinum and an RTX 2080TI.

All OK, I went to run some stress tests to validate all the components. In the FunkMark3D (GPU Stress) test, it ran for more than an hour without problems, the GPU was 63 degrees, but I noticed that after a while the VGA led on the motherboard turned on.

Could it be a problem? Even after the VGA led turned on, everything worked perfectly and only went out after I restarted the computer.

Thanks


----------



## d0mmie

dansi said:


> Please note there is a newer 1.2 revision. It is supposed to improve memory oc by using new under pcb trace layout


Yeah I did notice the revision 1.2, but the improved memory OC is not crucial for me. But this one seems so new it might not even be in production yet, considering R1.1 has been talked about since January this year.


----------



## ManniX-ITA

Gabriel Luchina said:


> Hi,
> 
> I recently set up a new setup with a 3950X, GB X570 Master (rev 1.0), 2x 16GB 4000Mhz, WC H115i Platinum and an RTX 2080TI.
> 
> All OK, I went to run some stress tests to validate all the components. In the FunkMark3D (GPU Stress) test, it ran for more than an hour without problems, the GPU was 63 degrees, but I noticed that after a while the VGA led on the motherboard turned on.
> 
> Could it be a problem? Even after the VGA led turned on, everything worked perfectly and only went out after I restarted the computer.
> 
> Thanks


Really no idea... I'd say if everything was working it's not a problem.
Maybe too much power draw from pci-e slot? maybe the slot temperature?
You could check the event log for GPU related events.


----------



## Nicked_Wicked

F20b is available now for all X570 boards on the TT forums.


Edit: It fixed SVM, I'll try to play with the SOC voltage later today.


----------



## Nighthog

Nicked_Wicked said:


> F20b is available now for all X570 boards on the TT forums.
> 
> 
> Edit: It fixed SVM, I'll try to play with the SOC voltage later today.


Tested F20b, and can confirm SVM /virtualization setting is fixed. 

SoC voltage issues will have to wait to later, that was more concerning.

Could not get 1933FCLK to work on F20a & F20b, did work on LN2 mode F12f.  
Error [07] on postcode, LN2 mode in F12f made it continue onward but not in the new AGESA, the setting seems to do nothing now.

My 4866/1900 MEM OC seems to be the same as F20a. Nothing broken or better.


----------



## Waltc

RaXelliX said:


> Yes. Secure Boot i believe. But that's mostly Enterprise related. For home users it's more of an annoyance.
> Not sure why your boot times increased. AGESA 1.0.0.4 significantly shortened boot times for most people. Me included. Before that i used to stare fixed 15 seconds of nothing before POST was even displayed.



Secure Boot is a UEFI feature designed to be used by everyone. I've used it for years with zero problems. Secure Boot runs before the firmware and locks out any malware that trys to get in under the firmware/OS--something no AV/malware program does--not even Defender. I cold boot in ~10 seconds--doesn't slow you down, no boot time improvement when you turn it off. It's a powerful security tool. It isn't annoying as you never see it--only when you turn it on in your bios. CSM disabled is the correct setting--otherwise you'll never see it in your bios. CSM disabled is the correct setting to install and use Win10 UEFI, otherwise problems will be sure to crop up of one kind or another. I recommend Secure Boot be on always.


https://docs.microsoft.com/en-us/wi...protection/secure-the-windows-10-boot-process


----------



## henson0115

Waltc said:


> Secure Boot is a UEFI feature designed to be used by everyone. I've used it for years with zero problems. Secure Boot runs before the firmware and locks out any malware that trys to get in under the firmware/OS--something no AV/malware program does--not even Defender. I cold boot in ~10 seconds--doesn't slow you down, no boot time improvement when you turn it off. It's a powerful security tool. It isn't annoying as you never see it--only when you turn it on in your bios. CSM disabled is the correct setting--otherwise you'll never see it in your bios. CSM disabled is the correct setting to install and use Win10 UEFI, otherwise problems will be sure to crop up of one kind or another. I recommend Secure Boot be on always.
> 
> 
> https://docs.microsoft.com/en-us/wi...protection/secure-the-windows-10-boot-process


this. people should use this, its why they put it on consumer boards...


----------



## Morph3R

Nicked_Wicked said:


> F20b is available now for all X570 boards on the TT forums.


And F20a removed from the support site downloads??? :-O

https://www.gigabyte.com/Motherboard/X570-AORUS-MASTER-rev-10/support#support-dl-bios

Maybe they are replacing it as we speak.


----------



## harkinsteven

I tried 20b on a X570 Aorus Pro and my PC would not boot. I updated via efiflash /c. It would boot at stock settings but when I configured my bios to my usual settings my PC refused to boot into windows. Mostly freezing at POST and it self reverted back to backup bios at one time. I'm back on 20a and have no issues.


----------



## SacraficeMyGoat

SacraficeMyGoat said:


> ManniX-ITA said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SacraficeMyGoat said:
> 
> 
> 
> So i've seen posts awhile back talking about CSM causing issues with some people (I don't recall what issues it was causing.) But I'm curious what issues people have had with it, and if it's best to keep it enabled or to disable it? Mine is on by default. I'm not familiar with this setting at all, but from what i've gathered, it just provides legacy BIOS compatibility by emulating the BIOS environment. Which probably isn't needed for most people right?
> 
> I've been having stuttering issues and A6 Debug Codes (after resetting and trying to get into BIOS pressing DEL, the monitor won't display anything) and wondering if this setting may have something to do with it.
> 
> I've already tried using DDU and reinstalling my GPU drivers multiple times, along with multiple versions. I've tried setting PCIe to Gen 3 instead of 4, among many other "fixes."
> 
> Just trying to cover all of my bases..
> 
> 
> 
> No, CSM it's just going to speed up the boot phase.
> But you'll not be able to boot from USB/LAN or enter the BIOS.
> You'll have to use reboot to UEFI in Windows or Linux to access it again.
> Many experience a terrible BIOS lag with CSM enabled, mostly with some nVidia cards.
> 
> If you have stuttering and these other issues the problem is likely VDDP/VDDG/SOC voltages.
> You may have better luck setting them manually.
> A very stable and often working configuration is VDDP/VDDG 900/950 and SoC voltage fixed at 1.100v.
> If you still have stuttering you can check 900/1000, 900/1050 or 950/1050.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Interesting, thanks for the explanation. The stuttering usually only happens in games, and the crashing would normally only happen after starting a semi heavy load, or right after stopping a gaming session.
> 
> I'll try these VDDP/VDDG and SOC voltage settings and see if they help. Thank you!
Click to expand...

So I tried 900/950/1.1v, and ended up freezing while starting a firestrike test. Ended up going back to 3800MHz/1900FCLK instead of stock XMP settings.

Still stuttering in game. Currently at 1.1v SOC, 1.05 VDDG, 950 VDDP. I think I'll try 1.05 SOC, 950 VDDG, and .
700/900 (minimum DRAM calc settings.)

Any other suggestions if playing with SOC/vddp/vddg voltages doesn't help? I don't really get stuttering outside of games and temps are really good.

I think I may also try enabling PBO, although I'm fairly certain the stuttering may be related to my graphics card. But willing to try anything really. May end up having to deal with it until the new cards release later in the year..

Also, what was the consensus on CSM? Is it best to disable it?


----------



## MikeS3000

Installed f20b. No issues. I just discovered how to get rid of BIOS lag with CSM disabled. I have an NVIDIA GTX 1080. Terrible lag when I first enter. I pressed Ctrl-Alt-F6 and it sets my resolution lower and lag is gone. It's another step to do when entering the BIOS and it does not save it after you exit, but it works. I have no idea if this key combo worked in other BIOS versions.


----------



## Delta9k

SacraficeMyGoat said:


> So I tried 900/950/1.1v, and ended up freezing while starting a firestrike test. Ended up going back to 3800MHz/1900FCLK instead of stock XMP settings.
> 
> Still stuttering in game. Currently at 1.1v SOC, 1.05 VDDG, 950 VDDP. I think I'll try 1.05 SOC, 950 VDDG, and .
> 700/900 (minimum DRAM calc settings.)
> 
> Any other suggestions if playing with SOC/vddp/vddg voltages doesn't help? I don't really get stuttering outside of games and temps are really good.
> 
> I think I may also try enabling PBO, although I'm fairly certain the stuttering may be related to my graphics card. But willing to try anything really. May end up having to deal with it until the new cards release later in the year..
> 
> Also, what was the consensus on CSM? Is it best to disable it?


I am more inclined to believe that your "stuttering" issues are related to GPU more than your memory - considering you are not having issues outside of game play and temps etc. are good.
Regarding CSM - I disable it. But this is another one of those configuration options that has to be considered for each users use case, and their component configuration. Its not a one size fits all where there is a hard-set best practice recommendation. You do what you need to do with the system your working with. CSM enabled/disabled is not a factor for your "stuttering", if that happens to be why you are asking about it.


----------



## Tantawi

Any feedback if the VSOC voltage issues exists on 20b? Gigabyte pulled 20a from their website for the Elite BTW, so they know something is not right with it... I will give 20b a try later tonight just wanted to get the discussion going


----------



## ManniX-ITA

Tested F20b and rolled back to F12a.
Much better than before but still a mess.

When I got again the clock set at a random time a couple of times I gave up.

Same issues with SOC Voltage, works properly only in Auto. No POST if set at 1.000v.
Memory it's still under-performing, even worse latency, sub-par bandwidth; Sandra 47-49 ns (10-12,70-76), 99-102 GB/s.
Not much difference between 3600 and 3800 except a bit better latency.

IF at 1800/3600 works decent except the high latency; CB20 MT at 5140.
Anything above and CB20 MT score drops between 4990 and 5090.
IF at 1866/3733 and Windows doesn't boot or reboots while launching CB20 or starting the bench.
Except this particular IF setting no random reboots or crashes.


----------



## Tantawi

ManniX-ITA said:


> Tested F20b and rolled back to F12a.
> Much better than before but still a mess.
> 
> When I got again the clock set at a random time a couple of times I gave up.
> 
> Same issues with SOC Voltage, works properly only in Auto. No POST if set at 1.000v.
> Memory it's still under-performing, even worse latency, sub-par bandwidth; Sandra 47-49 ns (10-12,70-76), 99-102 GB/s.
> Not much difference between 3600 and 3800 except a bit better latency.
> 
> IF at 1800/3600 works decent except the high latency; CB20 MT at 5140.
> Anything above and CB20 MT score drops between 4990 and 5090.
> IF at 1866/3733 and Windows doesn't boot or reboots while launching CB20 or starting the bench.
> Except this particular IF setting no random reboots or crashes.


Crap! thanks for sharing, much appreciated!


----------



## GoforceReloaded

F20B is perfect for me so far, on X570 Xtreme.

SVM bug fixed.

I can set the VSOC to everything i want and it will boot, like F20A.


----------



## SacraficeMyGoat

Delta9k said:


> SacraficeMyGoat said:
> 
> 
> 
> So I tried 900/950/1.1v, and ended up freezing while starting a firestrike test. Ended up going back to 3800MHz/1900FCLK instead of stock XMP settings.
> 
> Still stuttering in game. Currently at 1.1v SOC, 1.05 VDDG, 950 VDDP. I think I'll try 1.05 SOC, 950 VDDG, and .
> 700/900 (minimum DRAM calc settings.)
> 
> Any other suggestions if playing with SOC/vddp/vddg voltages doesn't help? I don't really get stuttering outside of games and temps are really good.
> 
> I think I may also try enabling PBO, although I'm fairly certain the stuttering may be related to my graphics card. But willing to try anything really. May end up having to deal with it until the new cards release later in the year..
> 
> Also, what was the consensus on CSM? Is it best to disable it?
> 
> 
> 
> I am more inclined to believe that your "stuttering" issues are related to GPU more than your memory - considering you are not having issues outside of game play and temps etc. are good.
> Regarding CSM - I disable it. But this is another one of those configuration options that has to be considered for each users use case, and their component configuration. Its not a one size fits all where there is a hard-set best practice recommendation. You do what you need to do with the system your working with. CSM enabled/disabled is not a factor for your "stuttering", if that happens to be why you are asking about it.
Click to expand...

Thank you. Yeah I was more curious if it could cause the issues I'm experiencing. I'm losing my mind LOL.

There's people running the same hardware/drivers as I am without stuttering. May resort to a fresh W10 install, even though I just installed windows a few weeks ago...

Quick question, could you tell me how to enable PBO in the BIOS? And is it as simple as just enabling PBO, or do I need to mess with other settings as well? Figured since I have a good cooler, I may as well take advantage of the increased speeds. Don't think I've ever seen my 3700x go above 60C.


----------



## Delta9k

SacraficeMyGoat said:


> Thank you. Yeah I was more curious if it could cause the issues I'm experiencing. I'm losing my mind LOL.
> 
> There's people running the same hardware/drivers as I am without stuttering. May resort to a fresh W10 install, even though I just installed windows a few weeks ago...
> 
> Quick question, could you tell me how to enable PBO in the BIOS? And is it as simple as just enabling PBO, or do I need to mess with other settings as well? Figured since I have a good cooler, I may as well take advantage of the increased speeds. Don't think I've ever seen my 3700x go above 60C.


;; Caution: At Your Own risk ;; 
Buildzoid shows you here...


----------



## scaramonga

MikeS3000 said:


> Installed f20b. No issues. I just discovered how to get rid of BIOS lag with CSM disabled. I have an NVIDIA GTX 1080. Terrible lag when I first enter. I pressed Ctrl-Alt-F6 and it sets my resolution lower and lag is gone. It's another step to do when entering the BIOS and it does not save it after you exit, but it works. I have no idea if this key combo worked in other BIOS versions.


Yeah, in F12g, it brings up menu, but there is no way to set resolution. Mouse selection, nor any keys work to select option.

On another story.

Anyone using the 2 addressable digital headers on the board? If I have my EK block plugged into one, and all the fans to the other, the block lights flicker constantly?, same goes for switching them around in headers. If I just have one plugged in (i.e the fans or the block) all is fine, but obviously one or the other. Both plugged in, and the block led's flicker? (the fan led's don't flicker)

Driving me nuts!


----------



## RaXelliX

Waltc said:


> Secure Boot is a UEFI feature designed to be used by everyone. I've used it for years with zero problems. Secure Boot runs before the firmware and locks out any malware that trys to get in under the firmware/OS--something no AV/malware program does--not even Defender. I cold boot in ~10 seconds--doesn't slow you down, no boot time improvement when you turn it off. It's a powerful security tool. It isn't annoying as you never see it--only when you turn it on in your bios. CSM disabled is the correct setting--otherwise you'll never see it in your bios. CSM disabled is the correct setting to install and use Win10 UEFI, otherwise problems will be sure to crop up of one kind or another. I recommend Secure Boot be on always.
> 
> 
> https://docs.microsoft.com/en-us/wi...protection/secure-the-windows-10-boot-process


I've yet to hear about widespread malware that targets the boot process. Besides as i mostly use Linux these days it's irrelevant to me anyway. Windows has a lot of security settings that often break stuff: Secure Boot causes USB booting issues, DEP causes app anomalies and some more advanced security center features even straight up prevent signed drivers from running properly. To say nothing of unsiged or selfsigned drivers.


----------



## dansi

MikeS3000 said:


> Installed f20b. No issues. I just discovered how to get rid of BIOS lag with CSM disabled. I have an NVIDIA GTX 1080. Terrible lag when I first enter. I pressed Ctrl-Alt-F6 and it sets my resolution lower and lag is gone. It's another step to do when entering the BIOS and it does not save it after you exit, but it works. I have no idea if this key combo worked in other BIOS versions.


Ok f20b does allow you to select lower res as you said exactly! 
Nice, at least we can navigate bios with this work around


----------



## ryouiki

F20b went "official"/replaced f20a on Gigabyte website:

https://download.gigabyte.com/FileList/BIOS/mb_bios_x570-aorus-master_f20b.zip


----------



## meridius

d0mmie said:


> Yeah I did notice the revision 1.2, but the improved memory OC is not crucial for me. But this one seems so new it might not even be in production yet, considering R1.1 has been talked about since January this year.


do you realy need that? as i thought the 3900x just needed 3600 memory ?


----------



## ManniX-ITA

SacraficeMyGoat said:


> Thank you. Yeah I was more curious if it could cause the issues I'm experiencing. I'm losing my mind LOL.
> 
> There's people running the same hardware/drivers as I am without stuttering. May resort to a fresh W10 install, even though I just installed windows a few weeks ago...
> 
> Quick question, could you tell me how to enable PBO in the BIOS? And is it as simple as just enabling PBO, or do I need to mess with other settings as well? Figured since I have a good cooler, I may as well take advantage of the increased speeds. Don't think I've ever seen my 3700x go above 60C.


I had to raise both CPU vCore and SOC LLC to High to get rid of stuttering.
VDDP/VDDG at 900/950 anything higher or lower does trigger stuttering also with High LLC.
Not the best for performances but it's more stable, lower LLC and I get occasionally corruption on SATA drives.


----------



## d0mmie

meridius said:


> do you realy need that? as i thought the 3900x just needed 3600 memory ?


Yes I do need the new revision for Thunderbolt support. Revision 1.0 doesn't support it since the TB-C connector got removed at launch, which is why you see those 5 solder points above the SATA ports.

Edit: But I have to admit I'm seriously considering just buying an ASRock X570 Taichi by now with all those issues the latest BIOS updates have on Gigabyte boards. It's just the kind of stuff I don't want to spend time trying to fix with custom settings for VCore and whatever.


----------



## matthew87

f20b surely is still beta given the bugs with it?


----------



## Nordwind2000

With the F20b on my Ultra, it seems the edc-bug is no longer working...


----------



## pschorr1123

SacraficeMyGoat said:


> So I tried 900/950/1.1v, and ended up freezing while starting a firestrike test. Ended up going back to 3800MHz/1900FCLK instead of stock XMP settings.
> 
> Still stuttering in game. Currently at 1.1v SOC, 1.05 VDDG, 950 VDDP. I think I'll try 1.05 SOC, 950 VDDG, and .
> 700/900 (minimum DRAM calc settings.)
> 
> Any other suggestions if playing with SOC/vddp/vddg voltages doesn't help? I don't really get stuttering outside of games and temps are really good.
> 
> I think I may also try enabling PBO, although I'm fairly certain the stuttering may be related to my graphics card. But willing to try anything really. May end up having to deal with it until the new cards release later in the year..
> 
> Also, what was the consensus on CSM? Is it best to disable it?


only a small % of Ryzen 3000 CPUs can actually run 1900IF with no issues. If you haven't done this already, perhaps try your current settings but lower RAM and IF down to 3733/ 1866 and see if issues go away. My B-dies won't even post at 3800/ 1900 but 3733/ 1866 is stable thus far......

edit: wouldn't waste time with PBO but YMMV


----------



## dansi

d0mmie said:


> Yes I do need the new revision for Thunderbolt support. Revision 1.0 doesn't support it since the TB-C connector got removed at launch, which is why you see those 5 solder points above the SATA ports.
> 
> Edit: But I have to admit I'm seriously considering just buying an ASRock X570 Taichi by now with all those issues the latest BIOS updates have on Gigabyte boards. It's just the kind of stuff I don't want to spend time trying to fix with custom settings for VCore and whatever.


X570 master works fine for me. Setup bios once, and boom. Pbo auto ram oc and all


----------



## Yuke

Nordwind2000 said:


> With the F20b on my Ultra, it seems the edc-bug is no longer working...


oh boy...can anyone confirm this?


----------



## jfrob75

Yuke said:


> oh boy...can anyone confirm this?


Still works for me on my Extreme.


----------



## ManniX-ITA

Nordwind2000 said:


> With the F20b on my Ultra, it seems the edc-bug is no longer working...


On the Master kinda works; I couldn't boost exatacly the same, about 50 MHz less.
But I had some many other issues that could have caused it that I'm not sure it's a side effect of something else instead of a different behavior.
For instance with SOC Auto and IF 1800/3600 could get almost the same results as with F12a.


----------



## ryouiki

F20B looks like it is working fine as well, I didn't get to check if SVM mode is fixed, but from other reports sounds like it was.

Highest Cinebench score I've had with 3900X on this machine, but in margin of error territory (+50 pts @ 7445).

*Edit* SVM mode switch is working properly now.


----------



## Ketsu3

Hi

I hed a problem with debug code led on mobo: 0C. At time during use windows (idle), everything to switch off. The mobo lights are still on, but the USB ports power down, the graphics card powers down, and the motherboard displays debug code 0C. Does anyone know what could be the reason and what does it mean? I have x570 Aorus Master revision 1.1. PC without overclocking.


----------



## Nordwind2000

jfrob75 said:


> Still works for me on my Extreme.


When I set EDC to 12 or 16 amps... My 3900X will use only 16 amps in EDC under load in CB15 or 20.


----------



## Nordwind2000

ManniX-ITA said:


> On the Master kinda works; I couldn't boost exatacly the same, about 50 MHz less.
> But I had some many other issues that could have caused it that I'm not sure it's a side effect of something else instead of a different behavior.
> For instance with SOC Auto and IF 1800/3600 could get almost the same results as with F12a.


My SOC-Voltage is set to 1.125 V IF1800/3600, same results... No problems at all. Only the EDC-Setting.


----------



## buffalo2102

Interestingly my 1900/3800 settings (from DRAM calc) still work fine on 20b but 1800/3600 no longer boots. Not bothered as I'm happy with the 1900/3800 but it used to boot fine.


----------



## ManniX-ITA

Nordwind2000 said:


> When I set EDC to 12 or 16 amps... My 3900X will use only 16 amps in EDC under load in CB15 or 20.


I've only tested EDC set at 1.
Hope someone else with the Ultra can check.
Did you try with SOC Voltage set to Auto?


----------



## Nighthog

If SoC voltage setting isn't working, use the AMD_OVERCLOCKING SoC Voltage setting instead. I've used it now for a while with the main setting set to AUTO and can choose as a I please now SoC voltage up-to 1.100V is fine and hasn't caused issues. Maybe it's only offset/manual mode in the main page broken in F20a? F20b I've only used the AMD_OVERCLOCKING setting without trouble. 

F20a had issues with offsets, why I used this other method.


----------



## pschorr1123

Ketsu3 said:


> Hi
> 
> I hed a problem with debug code led on mobo: 0C. At time during use windows (idle), everything to switch off. The mobo lights are still on, but the USB ports power down, the graphics card powers down, and the motherboard displays debug code 0C. Does anyone know what could be the reason and what does it mean? I have x570 Aorus Master revision 1.1. PC without overclocking.



Are you using a newer PSU? Some older psus will freak out when Zen 2 drops below .400 mv vcore (like when idle) there is a setting in bios under settings tab either platform power or misc look for Power Supply Idle Control and set to "Typical" this will prevent vcore from dropping below .800 and keep your PSU happy and stop freezing when idle. 

Best to reply with more details like bios version, CPU, PSU, OS, etc and describe if this occurs when you shut down pc? or hangs when idle. That way someone will be better able to help you resolve your issue.

It is normal for debug led to show last code during post process when inside OS for example mine shows AA. 

Only other thing I could think of without more info is your RAM timings are unstable as that will cause issues as well. If using XMP manually set the ddr 4 voltage > or = 1.35 as sometimes it will remain at 1.2 even when XMP is applied and thus cause issues.


----------



## Ketsu3

pschorr1123 said:


> Are you using a newer PSU? Some older psus will freak out when Zen 2 drops below .400 mv vcore (like when idle) there is a setting in bios under settings tab either platform power or misc look for Power Supply Idle Control and set to "Typical" this will prevent vcore from dropping below .800 and keep your PSU happy and stop freezing when idle.
> 
> Best to reply with more details like bios version, CPU, PSU, OS, etc and describe if this occurs when you shut down pc? or hangs when idle. That way someone will be better able to help you resolve your issue.
> 
> It is normal for debug led to show last code during post process when inside OS for example mine shows AA.
> 
> Only other thing I could think of without more info is your RAM timings are unstable as that will cause issues as well. If using XMP manually set the ddr 4 voltage > or = 1.35 as sometimes it will remain at 1.2 even when XMP is applied and thus cause issues.


I have:
CPU: Ryzen 3900x 
PSU: Corsair RM850x V2 (CP-9020180-EU) 
RAM: G.Skill Ripjaws V, DDR4, 16 GB,3600MHz, CL16 (F4-3600C16D-16GVKC)
HDD: SSD ADATA XPG SX8200 PRO 1 TB M.2 2280 PCI-E x4 Gen3 NVMe (ASX8200PNP-1TT-C)
BIOS: F11 default setting, only XMP Enable and CPU Virtualization. Bios shows the voltage for XMP 1.38
CPU Cooler: Arctic Liquid Freezer II 360
All components bought a new, month ago.

The computer was turned off inside OS in idle mode while updating Guild Wars 2 in the launcher. Then I turned on Prime95 on the same bios settings and tested over 2h on 100% CPU and RAM load, and nothing happened. Also display AA during normal operation without problems.


----------



## Nordwind2000

ManniX-ITA said:


> I've only tested EDC set at 1.
> Hope someone else with the Ultra can check.
> Did you try with SOC Voltage set to Auto?


Why should I set Vsoc to Auto? What's the reason for?


----------



## ManniX-ITA

Nordwind2000 said:


> Why should I set Vsoc to Auto? What's the reason for?


Cause almost everybody reported issues otherwise.
I got reboots under load with F20a and sluggish system, low performance and high memory latency with F20b.
Maybe it could have an impact on the EDC bug in your case.


----------



## SacraficeMyGoat

pschorr1123 said:


> SacraficeMyGoat said:
> 
> 
> 
> So I tried 900/950/1.1v, and ended up freezing while starting a firestrike test. Ended up going back to 3800MHz/1900FCLK instead of stock XMP settings.
> 
> Still stuttering in game. Currently at 1.1v SOC, 1.05 VDDG, 950 VDDP. I think I'll try 1.05 SOC, 950 VDDG, and .
> 700/900 (minimum DRAM calc settings.)
> 
> Any other suggestions if playing with SOC/vddp/vddg voltages doesn't help? I don't really get stuttering outside of games and temps are really good.
> 
> I think I may also try enabling PBO, although I'm fairly certain the stuttering may be related to my graphics card. But willing to try anything really. May end up having to deal with it until the new cards release later in the year..
> 
> Also, what was the consensus on CSM? Is it best to disable it?
> 
> 
> 
> only a small % of Ryzen 3000 CPUs can actually run 1900IF with no issues. If you haven't done this already, perhaps try your current settings but lower RAM and IF down to 3733/ 1866 and see if issues go away. My B-dies won't even post at 3800/ 1900 but 3733/ 1866 is stable thus far......
> 
> edit: wouldn't waste time with PBO but YMMV
Click to expand...

Thanks. The stuttering issues were happening at XMP and stock RAM settings. Since lowering the voltages didn't help I went back to 3800/1900, which is stable. Even lowered SOC last night to 1050 and haven't run into any issues. May try lowering vddp/vddg sometime. I think it's just GPU related and/or the games I play. Think it may also be an issue with freesync as well because sometimes windows shows 86Hz when I alt tab from a game when it should be at 240Hz. Turning the monitor off/on fixes it.

I might try reverting to 1909 and/or reinstalling 2004.

PBO not really worth it? What about Auto OC? As of right now my 3700x is all stock and never hits over 60C in games. But if the performance isn't worth it, I'll just leave it at stock.


----------



## ryouiki

SacraficeMyGoat said:


> PBO not really worth it? What about Auto OC? As of right now my 3700x is all stock and never hits over 60C in games. But if the performance isn't worth it, I'll just leave it at stock.


From benchmarks I've seen, it didn't seem like PBO was worth it at all... especially since it seems like you need fairly nonsense values to make it work properly in later AGESA releases. The 3800X in particular saw the least benefit, the 3950X saw the most, but the added heat really didn't seem worth it for such minimal gains.

I played with the whole EDC bug and then other values provided by Buildzoid etc. at best I saw a minor uptick in synthetics and maybe slightly worse results elsewhere.


----------



## Nordwind2000

ManniX-ITA said:


> Cause almost everybody reported issues otherwise.
> I got reboots under load with F20a and sluggish system, low performance and high memory latency with F20b.
> Maybe it could have an impact on the EDC bug in your case.


The only thing I know about the Vsoc:

- to low --> instability and performance loss
- to high --> PCIe issues, sound problems

Many tests or reviews say the Vsoc Voltage should be around 1.125 V, if RAM OC is used...

The EDC-Bug is for my self not relevant. My CPU performs very well and benchmarks are only numbers in a program. 
But i will test Vsoc in auto-mode. :thumb:

Vsoc Auto:

https://www.3dmark.com/3dm/48408507?

https://www.overclock.net/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=358780&thumb=1

Vosc @ 1.125 V:

https://www.3dmark.com/fs/23019815

https://www.overclock.net/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=358782&thumb=1


----------



## ManniX-ITA

Nordwind2000 said:


> The only thing I know about the Vsoc:
> 
> - to low --> instability and performance loss
> - to high --> PCIe issues, sound problems
> 
> Many tests or reviews say the Vsoc Voltage should be around 1.125 V, if RAM OC is used...
> 
> The EDC-Bug is for my self not relevant. My CPU performs very well and benchmarks are only numbers in a program.
> But i will test Vsoc in auto-mode. :thumb:


More or less; I never had PCIe issues with high voltage, that's usually cause of BCLK oc.

SOC Voltage feeds Infinity Fabric, VDDP, VDDG; it's indirectly related to memory OC cause you want to have 1:1 FCLK/UCLK.
But memory oc itself doesn't want high voltage for VDDP, quite the opposite. Lower voltage, better signal integrity.
While Infinity Fabric could need high SOC and VDDG to work on some silicons; mine is fine with 950mv.

Too high or too low and yes you get all sort of instability, performance issues etc.
If you go too high it's dangerous; above 1.2V without a specialized cooling is danger zone.

The thing to take care is the relationship with VDDP/VDDG. Too much difference, wrong scaling, can cause the said above issues.

But in Auto with F20 the behavior is quite different then previous AGESA for me; Auto for me is an almost steady 1.090-1.100v.
I can practically use any combination of VDDP/VDDG without stability issues, at least for the limited time I tested it.
Could even go to crazy low values like 700/900 with IF 1900/3800 without crashing.
Nothing more than a test to see if it was working; the performances were pretty bad.
But still something impossible with the previous AGESA.


----------



## Nordwind2000

@ManniX-ITA

I found only the scaling between VDDG and Vsoc... VDDG lower than Vsoc by 0.04 - 0.1 V... VDDP is mostly recommend to set on auto... 

But what are good values? 

VDDP lower than VDDG about 0.05?


----------



## ManniX-ITA

Nordwind2000 said:


> @ManniX-ITA
> 
> I found only the scaling between VDDG and Vsoc... VDDG lower than Vsoc by 0.04 - 0.1 V... VDDP is mostly recommend to set on auto...
> 
> But what are good values?
> 
> VDDP lower than VDDG about 0.05?


Some good quotes from Veii:



Veii said:


> ...
> IOD is the link from the cpu to the memory channels
> CCD is inside the cpu between IO-Die and CCD
> Having both as the same voltage, is usually what it has to default to
> 
> Pushing IOD is only needed on low end boards
> And pushing CCD would only be needed on strange per CCX OCs with a lot of gap between both
> 
> there is a VDDP which runs as 1.8v - soo what you look for is cLDO_VDDP
> not the cpu one which is 1.8v
> 
> Up to location where it got moved, it either excepts decimal values or whole mV values
> soo 900mV in this case
> where cLDO_VDDG would need to be +50mV of VDDP = 950mV as lowest
> 
> vSOC or so called VDDCR SOC voltage, sometimes refered as NorthBridge VSOC
> has to be at least 50mV over cLDO_VDDG as absolute lowest
> But as Ryzen master Reads-Out 1.32v, it likely does autocorrect down to it's 1.075 or 1.1 value (50-75mV higher than VDDG after all)
> 
> Soo go to AMD Overclocking -> Enable UncoreOC mode
> In order for it to accept manual input voltag
> It won't accept lower vSOC if the remain two are not lower in the first place
> Enable this flag, and it should allow you to lower all 3
> 
> ...
> 
> as long as you keep the 50mV or 75mV stepping up, you can scale up
> 
> if you use 50mV stepping
> VDDP 900mV
> VDDG 950
> vSOC either 1000 or 1050 works (50mV or 50*2 mV = 100mV stepping)
> 
> Example of 75mV stepping
> VDDP 900mV
> vDDG 975mV
> vSOC 1050mV or 1125mV (75mV or 75*2 mV stepping)
> 
> As long as it follows this pattern it won't have issues
> Another example:
> VDDP 1000
> VDDG 1075
> VSOC 1150 (for XOC & LN2 preset and maybe 2000FCLK)
> 
> or another one:
> VDDP 1100
> VDDG 1150
> vSOC 1200 (for LN2 or 5000MT/s memory)
> 
> Although VDDP over 1000mV goes already into absurd not needed territory
> Max Consumer "reasonable" would be:
> VDDP 1050
> vDDG 1100
> vSOC 1150 (1.15v as max without causing negative effects for maximum FCLK OC)
> 
> I would not suggest to use 75mV stepping if you need to go already over 1.1v VSOC
> 50mV stepping is how it behaves according to AMDs tuning, 75mV stepping should be used for very bad leaky silicon
> Leaky silicon = X series cpus which are rated to boost near 4.7/4.8 while using absurd voltages
> 
> EDIT:
> One *exception* that exists with a bit different scaling:
> *50mV *2*
> VDDP 900mV
> VDDG 1000mV
> vSOC 1100mV
> 
> same as:
> *75mV *2*
> VDDP 900mV
> VDDG 1050mV
> vSOC 1200mV
> both of them still work as exceptions, but it would be a bit stupid
> They only make sense if you break them down in:
> *50mV *2*
> VDDP 900mV
> VDDG IOD 950
> VDDG CCD 1000
> VSOC 1100mV
> 
> *75mV *2*
> VDDP 900mV
> VDDG IOD 975
> VDDG CCD 1050
> vSOC 1200mV
> 
> ...
> 
> VDDG CCD & IOD share the voltage across them, soo it has a stepup offset from VDDP although no fixed one they where variable
> Tho it makes me question the "maximum" result on the calculator, where VDDP is higher than VDDG
> You shouldn't do that at all
> Try
> 900mv VDDP
> 1050 VDDG
> 1125 vSOC
> scaling used: 75mV
> * you can then pick where to invest these 75mV either CCD or IOD
> if you have voltage issues on VDDG and really need the bump:
> 950mV VDDP
> 1075mV VDDG
> 1150mv VSOC
> tho that would be for 1930-1950FLCK and XOC territory, normally you just use 50mV stepping


----------



## Nordwind2000

@ManniX-ITA

Max Consumer "reasonable" would be:
VDDP 1050
vDDG 1100
vSOC 1150

With this settings I get the best performance... Bad Chip or bad RAM caught... So what... It runs good... All other combinations lose performance.


----------



## ManniX-ITA

Nordwind2000 said:


> @ManniX-ITA
> 
> Max Consumer "reasonable" would be:
> VDDP 1050
> vDDG 1100
> vSOC 1150
> 
> With this settings I get the best performance... Bad Chip or bad RAM caught... So what... It runs good... All other combinations lose performance.


It's very high but still in safe zone, if it works and you still have good thermal and better performances go for it!


----------



## pschorr1123

SacraficeMyGoat said:


> Thanks. The stuttering issues were happening at XMP and stock RAM settings. Since lowering the voltages didn't help I went back to 3800/1900, which is stable. Even lowered SOC last night to 1050 and haven't run into any issues. May try lowering vddp/vddg sometime. I think it's just GPU related and/or the games I play. Think it may also be an issue with freesync as well because sometimes windows shows 86Hz when I alt tab from a game when it should be at 240Hz. Turning the monitor off/on fixes it.
> 
> I might try reverting to 1909 and/or reinstalling 2004.
> 
> PBO not really worth it? What about Auto OC? As of right now my 3700x is all stock and never hits over 60C in games. But if the performance isn't worth it, I'll just leave it at stock.


Auto OC does absolutely nothing. You can watch a GN video that covers this in greater detail. The only CPU that Auto OC works on is the 3600 because it is artificially knee capped at 4.2 SC when all Zen 2 can hit 4.4 SC (a couple ms at a time)
Auto OC certainly doesn't behave the way that bogus video Robert Hallock put out that implied that your CPU will Automatically OC itself up to 200mhz above what is written on the box. Crap like that makes Intel's Marketing not look so bad...

As far as VGGP/ VDDG goes I tried the 900 vvp and 950 vddg when I was having issues with my 3733/ 1866 OC and it has been golden since.

Also note cad bus and rtt park has a huge difference on RAM stability. If the RTT park setting is off for B-dies it will spew errors no matter what else you change even at lower speed straps.


----------



## pschorr1123

Ketsu3 said:


> I have:
> CPU: Ryzen 3900x
> PSU: Corsair RM850x V2 (CP-9020180-EU)
> RAM: G.Skill Ripjaws V, DDR4, 16 GB,3600MHz, CL16 (F4-3600C16D-16GVKC)
> HDD: SSD ADATA XPG SX8200 PRO 1 TB M.2 2280 PCI-E x4 Gen3 NVMe (ASX8200PNP-1TT-C)
> BIOS: F11 default setting, only XMP Enable and CPU Virtualization. Bios shows the voltage for XMP 1.38
> CPU Cooler: Arctic Liquid Freezer II 360
> All components bought a new, month ago.
> 
> The computer was turned off inside OS in idle mode while updating Guild Wars 2 in the launcher. Then I turned on Prime95 on the same bios settings and tested over 2h on 100% CPU and RAM load, and nothing happened. Also display AA during normal operation without problems.


Do you have the Micron Rev E vesion of that RAM kit? I ask as I almost snatched one up on sale a while back. Went with a B-die kit in case I want to have 32 GB at once. $99 for 16 GB of B_dies was just too good to pass up as I paid $228 for them back in 2017. Newegg has the 3200 cl 14 Flare X's on sale for 19 more hours if anyone is interested here:https://www.newegg.com/g-skill-16gb...00_cl14-_-20-232-530-_-Product&quicklink=true

You can download and run a free to read spd data program called Tiaphoon Burner. This will be handy if you ever decide to OC your RAM

Did your PC turn itself off when you left it downloading a game in a launcher? You can try the Power Supply Idle setting to "Typical" just to see if it helps (under settings tab in bios when in advanced mode) . Also disable windows fast startup under you power settings in control panel. While there also verify your power plan settings to ensure pc isn't set to sleep after 20 minutes or something 

also click on start and type in Event viewer and run and click on Windows logs and look for errors under System and see if anything stands out.


----------



## Ketsu3

pschorr1123 said:


> Do you have the Micron Rev E vesion of that RAM kit? I ask as I almost snatched one up on sale a while back. Went with a B-die kit in case I want to have 32 GB at once. $99 for 16 GB of B_dies was just too good to pass up as I paid $228 for them back in 2017. Newegg has the 3200 cl 14 Flare X's on sale for 19 more hours if anyone is interested here:https://www.newegg.com/g-skill-16gb...00_cl14-_-20-232-530-_-Product&quicklink=true
> 
> You can download and run a free to read spd data program called Tiaphoon Burner. This will be handy if you ever decide to OC your RAM
> 
> Did your PC turn itself off when you left it downloading a game in a launcher? You can try the Power Supply Idle setting to "Typical" just to see if it helps (under settings tab in bios when in advanced mode) . Also disable windows fast startup under you power settings in control panel. While there also verify your power plan settings to ensure pc isn't set to sleep after 20 minutes or something
> 
> also click on start and type in Event viewer and run and click on Windows logs and look for errors under System and see if anything stands out.



"Did your PC turn itself off when you left it downloading a game in a launcher?" - YES

"Also disable windows fast startup under you power settings in control panel." - I turned off after installing windows

After turning the computer off, I changed the power plan from AMD Ryzen balanced to AMD Ryzen high performance.

Computer turns off around 8am, this is the only fatal error that corresponds to the time turn off.


----------



## pschorr1123

Ketsu3 said:


> "Did your PC turn itself off when you left it downloading a game in a launcher?" - YES
> 
> "Also disable windows fast startup under you power settings in control panel." - I turned off after installing windows
> 
> After turning the computer off, I changed the power plan from AMD Ryzen balanced to AMD Ryzen high performance.
> 
> Computer turns off around 8am, this is the only fatal error that corresponds to the time turn off.


That error says that computer was not shut down properly. Most likely due to a blue screen or other system crash.

Can you download and run Blue Screen viewer from here: https://www.nirsoft.net/utils/blue_screen_view.html

This will open up your minidump file that is generated during the blue screen process of Win 10 crapping itself. Unfortunately, not every shut down/ BSOD/ or crash leaves a nice mini dump file to view but worth a shot. 

Once you have the utility and a minidump file you will be able to use some Google Fu to narrow down the issue.

I would suspect your RAM timings are not 100% stable as the XMP profiles are only validated for Intel systems. Can you download and run Ryzen Master to grab a screen shot of the timings your baord sets when you load the XMP? This will help others offer you advice on proper timings for Micron Rev E (which I believe you may have). You can compare you timings shown in Ryzen Master to what The Ryzen Dram Calc suggests for Rev E @ 3600. 

Ryzen Master will also show your relevant voltages for vddp, vddg, SOC as well as those may need a bit of adjusting

Edit: I also added a bios screen of the location of the Power Supply Idle voltage setting as I told you the wrong location before. It's under Advanced CPU options on the Main Tweaker page towards the top.


----------



## Ketsu3

pschorr1123 said:


> That error says that computer was not shut down properly. Most likely due to a blue screen or other system crash.
> 
> Can you download and run Blue Screen viewer from here: https://www.nirsoft.net/utils/blue_screen_view.html
> 
> This will open up your minidump file that is generated during the blue screen process of Win 10 crapping itself. Unfortunately, not every shut down/ BSOD/ or crash leaves a nice mini dump file to view but worth a shot.
> 
> Once you have the utility and a minidump file you will be able to use some Google Fu to narrow down the issue.
> 
> I would suspect your RAM timings are not 100% stable as the XMP profiles are only validated for Intel systems. Can you download and run Ryzen Master to grab a screen shot of the timings your baord sets when you load the XMP? This will help others offer you advice on proper timings for Micron Rev E (which I believe you may have). You can compare you timings shown in Ryzen Master to what The Ryzen Dram Calc suggests for Rev E @ 3600.
> 
> Ryzen Master will also show your relevant voltages for vddp, vddg, SOC as well as those may need a bit of adjusting
> 
> Edit: I also added a bios screen of the location of the Power Supply Idle voltage setting as I told you the wrong location before. It's under Advanced CPU options on the Main Tweaker page towards the top.


I changed the bios power setting.

No blusecreen after critical error.


----------



## pschorr1123

Ketsu3 said:


> I changed the bios power setting.
> 
> No blusecreen after critical error.


I'm not too sure what else to recommend until another crash happens. 

In the mean time to rule out RAM run mem test hcl or the memory test that is built into the Ryzen Dram calc to see if any errors pop up. You stated prime 95 ran for 2 hours so it seems CPU is fine.

Very 1st post in this thread here: https://www.overclock.net/forum/10-...-ryzen-ddr4-24-7-memory-stability-thread.html

will show tools to download and how to run them.

Ryzen Dram Calc can be found here:https://www.techpowerup.com/download/ryzen-dram-calculator/

Also download and run Tiaphoon burner and post screen of report so others more experienced in Memory OC (anything > 3200 MTS is OC per AMD official spec) and Rev E can point out some changes that may be needed. http://www.softnology.biz/files.html

How old is your power supply? When they go out they present with random errors such as freezes/ crashes/ reboots. Probably not your issue but just a thought.


----------



## Ketsu3

pschorr1123 said:


> How old is your power supply? When they go out they present with random errors such as freezes/ crashes/ reboots. Probably not your issue but just a thought.


Power supply has a month or two.
It's possible that this was a random failure and I'm worried for no reason. Thank you very much for your help. Best regards.


----------



## matthew87

Use WinDbg64, not Blue Screen Viewer for viewing crash dumps. BSV is a trash application. 

https://docs.microsoft.com/en-us/windows-hardware/drivers/debugger/debugger-download-tools


----------



## SacraficeMyGoat

pschorr1123 said:


> SacraficeMyGoat said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks. The stuttering issues were happening at XMP and stock RAM settings. Since lowering the voltages didn't help I went back to 3800/1900, which is stable. Even lowered SOC last night to 1050 and haven't run into any issues. May try lowering vddp/vddg sometime. I think it's just GPU related and/or the games I play. Think it may also be an issue with freesync as well because sometimes windows shows 86Hz when I alt tab from a game when it should be at 240Hz. Turning the monitor off/on fixes it.
> 
> I might try reverting to 1909 and/or reinstalling 2004.
> 
> PBO not really worth it? What about Auto OC? As of right now my 3700x is all stock and never hits over 60C in games. But if the performance isn't worth it, I'll just leave it at stock.
> 
> 
> 
> Auto OC does absolutely nothing. You can watch a GN video that covers this in greater detail. The only CPU that Auto OC works on is the 3600 because it is artificially knee capped at 4.2 SC when all Zen 2 can hit 4.4 SC (a couple ms at a time)
> Auto OC certainly doesn't behave the way that bogus video Robert Hallock put out that implied that your CPU will Automatically OC itself up to 200mhz above what is written on the box. Crap like that makes Intel's Marketing not look so bad...
> 
> As far as VGGP/ VDDG goes I tried the 900 vvp and 950 vddg when I was having issues with my 3733/ 1866 OC and it has been golden since.
> 
> Also note cad bus and rtt park has a huge difference on RAM stability. If the RTT park setting is off for B-dies it will spew errors no matter what else you change even at lower speed straps.
Click to expand...

Thanks for the heads up. So should I just leave my 3700x at stock and not mess with any settings?

Haven't had any issues with RAM stability yet. I had 1 error (cpu interconnect) the first time i powered on after enabling 3800/1900 and that was over a week ago. I've yet to run memtest86 overnight though, which I'll do at some point, but I've run Aida64, cinebench, heavenbench, Passmark, dram calc memtest, and many hours of gaming with no errors/signs of instability. Using Micron E die.

Gonna play around with lowering vddp/vddg this week and see if there are any improvements.


----------



## Ketsu3

I have one more question. Is the cold boot error (the problem can fix only be sollution by removing the battery) really common? In another forum, people very often write about it and cannot find a permanent solution.


----------



## Nordwind2000

ManniX-ITA said:


> It's very high but still in safe zone, if it works and you still have good thermal and better performances go for it!


Yes it is high, but I think my RAM or my CPU is not good in silicon lottery.


----------



## Nordwind2000

@Ketsu3

Which UEFI-Version are you using for? 

I don't know this problem, because my system never had it.


----------



## Ownedj00

Ketsu3 said:


> I have one more question. Is the cold boot error (the problem can fix only be sollution by removing the battery) really common? In another forum, people very often write about it and cannot find a permanent solution.


I also have the cold boot problem and i think i'm going to change mobo brands when the ryzen 4000 motherboards are released later this year.


----------



## Ketsu3

Nordwind2000 said:


> @Ketsu3
> 
> Which UEFI-Version are you using for?
> 
> I don't know this problem, because my system never had it.


Aorus Master Rev 1.1. Bios F11 all defaults, only enabled xpm and virtualization. Personally, I didn't have this problem, but if you type "Gigabyte X570 Aorus Master won't power on - (temporary) solution" in Google, you will find many posts with this problem


----------



## ManniX-ITA

Ketsu3 said:


> Aorus Master Rev 1.1. Bios F11 all defaults, only enabled xpm and virtualization. Personally, I didn't have this problem, but if you type "Gigabyte X570 Aorus Master won't power on - (temporary) solution" in Google, you will find many posts with this problem


If you don't have it, don't worry.
It's quite common, many have found a solution or a workaround.
But for someone there's no solution, it just keeps happening again and again.
Seems you either have it or don't; not something that pops out at some point in time.


----------



## Ketsu3

ManniX-ITA said:


> Ketsu3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Aorus Master Rev 1.1. Bios F11 all defaults, only enabled xpm and virtualization. Personally, I didn't have this problem, but if you type "Gigabyte X570 Aorus Master won't power on - (temporary) solution" in Google, you will find many posts with this problem
> 
> 
> 
> If you don't have it, don't worry.
> It's quite common, many have found a solution or a workaround.
> But for someone there's no solution, it just keeps happening again and again.
> Seems you either have it or don't; not something that pops out at some point in time.
Click to expand...

It seems to be random, some had it after half a year, others after 3 weeks.


----------



## Nordwind2000

*knock on wood*

No. cold boot problem till today... My board was one of the first available in germany...


----------



## ManniX-ITA

Ketsu3 said:


> It seems to be random, some had it after half a year, others after 3 weeks.


Never noticed here someone reporting the issue after so much time, maybe I missed it.
So far I've been lucky...


----------



## Yuke

Only time i had it to not power up was when i bricked my BIOS settings so hard that i had to remove the battery for a hard reset (100% my fault).

Also release date CPU and Motherboard...only problems i have are bad silicon related that only happen because i try to push the bad silicon even further.


----------



## pschorr1123

SacraficeMyGoat said:


> Thanks for the heads up. So should I just leave my 3700x at stock and not mess with any settings?
> 
> Haven't had any issues with RAM stability yet. I had 1 error (cpu interconnect) the first time i powered on after enabling 3800/1900 and that was over a week ago. I've yet to run memtest86 overnight though, which I'll do at some point, but I've run Aida64, cinebench, heavenbench, Passmark, dram calc memtest, and many hours of gaming with no errors/signs of instability. Using Micron E die.
> 
> Gonna play around with lowering vddp/vddg this week and see if there are any improvements.


You will have to do your own testing to see what is best for your actual use case. Ryzen CPUS are pretty much maxed out of the box. Some people have had some good results with "per CCX Over clocking" 

That 1 cpu interconnect error seems it could be an issue though. You should concentrate on ensuring that doesn't happen any more. Usually RAM errors will present as blue screens or random crashes while gaming

as for vddp/vddg I lowered mine down to 900/ 950 for my 3733/1866 and to my surprise the USB keyboard lag while walking in Doom eternal went away and the system has been stable since. I always was under the mindset that more is better so I kept raising those values to remedy the issue to no avail...


----------



## Morph3R

Ketsu3 said:


> It seems to be random, some had it after half a year, others after 3 weeks.


I'm the one with this issue, which in my case appeared after exactly 6 months of flawless behavior. 
(X570 Aorus Master, rev. 1.0, production date mid August (week 33) 2019, batch number 1976)

One night PC was shut-down, next morning bricked. Only battery removal helped. 

After that occurrence it's happening in intervals of 2-3 weeks. Tried everything, no luck. 

So my motherboard is the proof that things CAN go wrong over time. 

It's happening to variance of Gigabyte X570 boards and revisions. Master rev 1.1 confirmed!

I'm hoping that Gigabyte is aware of this and that they are readying something that would prevent the occurrence of this like fixed bios routine, firmware update for onboard components or similar voodoo...

Maybe revision 1.2 of the x570 boards are the answer.

Maybe we all holding a ticking time bombs in our cases. Only time will tell.


----------



## d3v0

Finally got my settings dialed in, and scoring 4891 all cores on Cinebench R20 with my 3700x, by doing some tweaking and undervolt. Not sure how that would compare but it feels pretty cool to achieve without having to use an all cores manual overclock.


----------



## Dreams-Visions

anyone else still unable to update to Win10 v2004? It's still "on its way" for me.


----------



## bigcid10

Dreams-Visions said:


> anyone else still unable to update to Win10 v2004? It's still "on its way" for me.


just use the windows 10 media creation app to upgrade it 
it's a workaround


----------



## bigcid10

OK,I have a issue maybe someone can help me with ?

I've been trying to validate my cpu specs in CPU-Z 1.92.0
everytime I click save validation or submit or Hell even manual validation
my PC locks cold and reboots 
fans go to 100%,mouse locks,and then it reboots
before you ask about unstable overclocks,LOL
my system is perfectly stable ,but it also will do it completely with stock settings
the 3rd party apps I have running are HWinfo, MSI Afterburner,RTSS
,Powerchute (APC),Nvidia CP, and IDM
Has someone experienced this and can offer advice ?
Thank you
See sig for specs


----------



## Yuke

Hows the SATA-SSD performance with latest BIOS? Is it still underperforming?


----------



## KedarWolf

bigcid10 said:


> OK,I have a issue maybe someone can help me with ?
> 
> I've been trying to validate my cpu specs in CPU-Z 1.92.0
> everytime I click save validation or submit or Hell even manual validation
> my PC locks cold and reboots
> fans go to 100%,mouse locks,and then it reboots
> before you ask about unstable overclocks,LOL
> my system is perfectly stable ,but it also will do it completely with stock settings
> the 3rd party apps I have running are HWinfo, MSI Afterburner,RTSS
> ,Powerchute (APC),Nvidia CP, and IDM
> Has someone experienced this and can offer advice ?
> Thank you
> See sig for specs


Apps like Afterburner and RTSS etc. can conflict with other programs.

Close everything running first, then try.


----------



## GoforceReloaded

bigcid10 said:


> OK,I have a issue maybe someone can help me with ?
> 
> I've been trying to validate my cpu specs in CPU-Z 1.92.0
> everytime I click save validation or submit or Hell even manual validation
> my PC locks cold and reboots
> fans go to 100%,mouse locks,and then it reboots
> before you ask about unstable overclocks,LOL
> my system is perfectly stable ,but it also will do it completely with stock settings
> the 3rd party apps I have running are HWinfo, MSI Afterburner,RTSS
> ,Powerchute (APC),Nvidia CP, and IDM
> Has someone experienced this and can offer advice ?
> Thank you
> See sig for specs


This bug is related to PCIE 4.0 and soundcards (maybe other cards too)

*The cause is your AE-7.*

Same bug with maxxmem2 when you launch it : http://maxxpi2.de/pages/downloads/maxxmemsup2---download.php (you can try if you want)

Please go here : https://www.reddit.com/r/SoundBlasterOfficial/comments/hegpw2/soundblaster_ae9_cpuz_freeze/?sort=new

Do what Creative_Colin said and write a message on the thread too.

Also execute the diagnostics tools https://creativetechltd-my.sharepoi...lAqz14GlNls6gBKUIUVSyMH9yITMoRVEXv1g?e=93R3AZ and send the logs.zip to [email protected] with your reddit name and subject header of the thread.


----------



## bigcid10

GoforceReloaded said:


> This bug is related to PCIE 4.0 and soundcards (maybe other cards too)
> 
> *The cause is your AE-7.*
> 
> Same bug with maxxmem2 when you launch it : http://maxxpi2.de/pages/downloads/maxxmemsup2---download.php (you can try if you want)
> 
> Please go here : https://www.reddit.com/r/SoundBlasterOfficial/comments/hegpw2/soundblaster_ae9_cpuz_freeze/?sort=new
> 
> Do what Creative_Colin said and write a message on the thread too.
> 
> Also execute the diagnostics tools https://creativetechltd-my.sharepoi...lAqz14GlNls6gBKUIUVSyMH9yITMoRVEXv1g?e=93R3AZ and send the logs.zip to [email protected] with your reddit name and subject header of the thread.


So,If I pull out my AE-7 I should be able to run the validation ?

Edit: yes ,I yanked the AE-7 and it ran without issues
https://valid.x86.fr/4x7sdh

Thank you !!


----------



## superleeds27

Fan question.

After re-housing my system from one case to another, I've now noticed that on boot, for the first two-three seconds the exhaust fan that's wired into SysFan_1 seems to run at full speed before eventually settling down to it's correct speed? I'm pretty sure it's that one anyway!

Any ideas as to why it's decided to start doing that? Pretty sure previously it never did it? Only seems to have decided to do it after the re-housing?

Fan curves are controlled by Bios for all fans. Two front intake, CPU and back exhaust.

X570 Elite
F12h


----------



## SacraficeMyGoat

pschorr1123 said:


> You will have to do your own testing to see what is best for your actual use case. Ryzen CPUS are pretty much maxed out of the box. Some people have had some good results with "per CCX Over clocking"
> 
> That 1 cpu interconnect error seems it could be an issue though. You should concentrate on ensuring that doesn't happen any more. Usually RAM errors will present as blue screens or random crashes while gaming
> 
> as for vddp/vddg I lowered mine down to 900/ 950 for my 3733/1866 and to my surprise the USB keyboard lag while walking in Doom eternal went away and the system has been stable since. I always was under the mindset that more is better so I kept raising those values to remedy the issue to no avail...


Ahh alright. I'll play around with settings, see how it goes. I lowered VDDG from 1050 to 950 and vcore from 1100 to 1050. I'll see how these settings fair throughout the day and lower VDDP further if everything is stable.

Haven't had any crashes or bluescreens since OCing RAM, just that one interconnect error the first time I restarted after OCing a week or two ago.

Could be within margin of error but dropping VDDG to 950 gave me slight increase in CB R15. Very minimal though, but i've yet to hit over 2100 until today. It usually sits around 2070-2080's.


----------



## MikeS3000

Dreams-Visions said:


> anyone else still unable to update to Win10 v2004? It's still "on its way" for me.


I'm still getting that message also. Was anyone brave enough to update and not having any issues? It is possible that the incompatibility is not just from the motherboard, but other peripherals that are plugged in like graphics card, storage, etc.


----------



## ManniX-ITA

Yuke said:


> Hows the SATA-SSD performance with latest BIOS? Is it still underperforming?


Unfortunately yes.


----------



## buffalo2102

MikeS3000 said:


> I'm still getting that message also. Was anyone brave enough to update and not having any issues? It is possible that the incompatibility is not just from the motherboard, but other peripherals that are plugged in like graphics card, storage, etc.



Yea I had that issue for a while. I ended up doing a clean install with 2004 and haven't had any issues at all.


----------



## SacraficeMyGoat

Anyone having freesync issues with their monitor on W10 2004? Sometimes when i alt+tab from a game windows shows like 80-100Hz when it should be 240Hz. Considering downgrading to 1909 or reinstalling 2004..


----------



## ahmetfx

All Gigabyte X570 motherboard owners... I've found a trick to full control chipset PCH fan. If you'd like to have a dead silence system like me, try this:


https://translate.google.com/transl...70-anakartlarda-cipset-fan-kontrolu_y372.html


----------



## rayrockiii

*Similar memory kit will not get to 3600 speed for me either*



Dreams-Visions said:


> anyone else still unable to update to Win10 v2004? It's still "on its way" for me.


There is a serious issue in Windows 10 update 2004 with the OS running Trim too much on ssds as well as it even trying to run defrag on SSDs. You might want to hold off on updating until it is fixed or at least know about how to deal with it before updating.

Link: https://www.bleepingcomputer.com/ne...t-defragger-bug-defrags-ssd-drives-too-often/


----------



## SacraficeMyGoat

rayrockiii said:


> Dreams-Visions said:
> 
> 
> 
> anyone else still unable to update to Win10 v2004? It's still "on its way" for me.
> 
> 
> 
> There is a serious issue in Windows 10 update 2004 with the OS running Trim too much on ssds as well as it even trying to run defrag on SSDs. You might want to hold off on updating until it is fixed or at least know about how to deal with it before updating.
> 
> Link: https://www.bleepingcomputer.com/ne...t-defragger-bug-defrags-ssd-drives-too-often/
Click to expand...

Oof. Is it bad that i've been trimming my SSD's a couple of times a week?

Think I'm going to clean install 1909. Having issues with 2004 and I think this is the icing on the cake.

Edit: Oops meant to edit and it made another post and won't let me delete it. Anyways I had a volsnap error the other day, which I don't know too much about but I assume it isn't good. Definitely going to clean install 1909.


----------



## SacraficeMyGoat

SacraficeMyGoat said:


> rayrockiii said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dreams-Visions said:
> 
> 
> 
> anyone else still unable to update to Win10 v2004? It's still "on its way" for me.
> 
> 
> 
> There is a serious issue in Windows 10 update 2004 with the OS running Trim too much on ssds as well as it even trying to run defrag on SSDs. You might want to hold off on updating until it is fixed or at least know about how to deal with it before updating.
> 
> Link: https://www.bleepingcomputer.com/ne...t-defragger-bug-defrags-ssd-drives-too-often/
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oof. Is it bad that i've been trimming my SSD's a couple of times a week?
> 
> Think I'm going to clean install 1909. Having issues with 2004 and I think this is the icing on the cake.
Click to expand...

Edit: I actually had a volsnap error the other day as well. I don't know too much about it, but it doesn't look good.


----------



## Sphex_

superleeds27 said:


> Fan question.
> 
> After re-housing my system from one case to another, I've now noticed that on boot, for the first two-three seconds the exhaust fan that's wired into SysFan_1 seems to run at full speed before eventually settling down to it's correct speed? I'm pretty sure it's that one anyway!
> 
> Any ideas as to why it's decided to start doing that? Pretty sure previously it never did it? Only seems to have decided to do it after the re-housing?
> 
> Fan curves are controlled by Bios for all fans. Two front intake, CPU and back exhaust.
> 
> X570 Elite
> F12h


It's strange to me that this behavior just started for you. My fans have behaved like this on startup since I got my X570 Elite last year. Either way I wouldn't worry about it.


----------



## Nordwind2000

rayrockiii said:


> There is a serious issue in Windows 10 update 2004 with the OS running Trim too much on ssds as well as it even trying to run defrag on SSDs. You might want to hold off on updating until it is fixed or at least know about how to deal with it before updating.
> 
> Link: https://www.bleepingcomputer.com/ne...t-defragger-bug-defrags-ssd-drives-too-often/


On my system runs Windows 10 20H2 and it works very well... I will look if in the 20H2 the problem with the defrag on SSDs still excists.


----------



## Nordwind2000

@superleeds27

Same here since the first day... No problem at all...


----------



## superleeds27

Sphex_ said:


> It's strange to me that this behavior just started for you. My fans have behaved like this on startup since I got my X570 Elite last year. Either way I wouldn't worry about it.





Nordwind2000 said:


> @superleeds27
> 
> Same here since the first day... No problem at all...


Hmm... Maybe it has always done it and i've just not really been paying attention to it! haha.


----------



## Nordwind2000

No... In the first time I just wondered... But all X570-Systems I build in the last 12 month have the same behavior... So it is so...


----------



## Nicked_Wicked

Isn’t that quite normal nowadays? Back in the day manufacturers used to call spinning fans at full force for a few sec on startup a feature. 

Basically it tries to wipe dust off the fans and remove any humidity in the case itself.


----------



## betam4x

Windows 10 Build 2004 has several storage related bugs including a nasty one related to Windows Storage Spaces.


----------



## Ketsu3

Is the bios for the X570 Aorus Master F20b on the official site still in beta? How to distinguish stable versions from beta versions?


----------



## Skolo!

Ketsu3 said:


> Is the bios for the X570 Aorus Master F20b on the official site still in beta? How to distinguish stable versions from beta versions?


Stable without letter at the end. F10, F11 - stable, F12g - beta.


----------



## Morph3R

Is anyone on F20b with Master board? Does it make sense to upgrade from F12g? 
I'm not overclocking, only XMP and ErP, I just need a stable and responsive PC.


----------



## pschorr1123

Morph3R said:


> Is anyone on F20b with Master board? Does it make sense to upgrade from F12g?
> I'm not overclocking, only XMP and ErP, I just need a stable and responsive PC.


Best advice is "If it aint't broke, don"t fix it". 

Only need to update bios if it fixes any issues or bugs that you currently have.

Edit: wanted to add also needed to flash to newer bios to support newer CPU ie Ryzen 4000 series eventually


----------



## scaramonga

ahmetfx said:


> All Gigabyte X570 motherboard owners... I've found a trick to full control chipset PCH fan. If you'd like to have a dead silence system like me, try this:


I force mine on FULL anyway, 24/7, as it's barely audible at any level. In fact, I had to actually look through the gaps to see if its actually spinning at all, which it is. I also got rid of the rubbish thermal pad and replaced before I fitted in system.


----------



## Gabriel Luchina

Morph3R said:


> Is anyone on F20b with Master board? Does it make sense to upgrade from F12g?
> I'm not overclocking, only XMP and ErP, I just need a stable and responsive PC.


Hi Morph3R, I am using the F20b version without any problems. I don't overclock, I just enable XMP for my 4000Mhz DDR4 and so far everything is fine. 

My configuration is an X570 Master (rev 1.0) + 3950X + Corsair DDR4 Dominator 32 Gb 4000Mhz.


----------



## Carbonic

pschorr1123 said:


> Best advice is "If it aint't broke, don"t fix it".
> 
> Only need to update bios if it fixes any issues or bugs that you currently have.
> 
> Edit: wanted to add also needed to flash to newer bios to support newer CPU ie Ryzen 4000 series eventually


That IS a good policy but since the Master has 2 bios chips (and thus bricking not really being an issue) I personally don't see why I should not update the BIOS once in a while for some potential "maybe hard to quantify" stability and performance gains.
I'm running F20b and it seems to run fine.


----------



## xenolith

Question

Any fan/pump header on the GIGABYTE X570 AORUS MASTER that provides 3 amps? I have a Koolance PMP-500 pump that requires a 3 amp power source. I don't want to connect it directly to the PSU because it's too damn loud, and I'll need to control its speed though the UEFI.


----------



## Spectre73

Gabriel Luchina said:


> Hi Morph3R, I am using the F20b version without any problems. I don't overclock, I just enable XMP for my 4000Mhz DDR4 and so far everything is fine.
> 
> My configuration is an X570 Master (rev 1.0) + 3950X + Corsair DDR4 Dominator 32 Gb 4000Mhz.


So is your memory running at 4000Mhz? Because that would be an awful idea with ryzen. Do yourself a favor and try 3600MHz and, if possible, 3800MHz with a 1:1 ratio of FCLK and MEMCLK (look in ryzen master to verify).


----------



## ManniX-ITA

xenolith said:


> Question
> 
> Any fan/pump header on the GIGABYTE X570 AORUS MASTER that provides 3 amps? I have a Koolance PMP-500 pump that requires a 3 amp power source. I don't want to connect it directly to the PSU because it's too damn loud, and I'll need to control its speed though the UEFI.


Hard to say, there's no spec for the fan headers. But I'd avoid it; very likely 3 amps are going to burn the port and possibly the board.
Do you really need to adjust the speed?
I'd just use a molex voltage reducer with a knob and set it at the highest speed till it's still quiet. 
Unless you have a giant loop at half speed that pump should be already well enough.


----------



## Nighthog

xenolith said:


> Question
> 
> Any fan/pump header on the GIGABYTE X570 AORUS MASTER that provides 3 amps? I have a Koolance PMP-500 pump that requires a 3 amp power source. I don't want to connect it directly to the PSU because it's too damn loud, and I'll need to control its speed though the UEFI.


They only provide 24W 2A headers at best. So 3 amps is a NO.


----------



## d0mmie

scaramonga said:


> I force mine on FULL anyway, 24/7, as it's barely audible at any level. In fact, I had to actually look through the gaps to see if its actually spinning at all, which it is. I also got rid of the rubbish thermal pad and replaced before I fitted in system.


Did you replace the thermal pad (and with what?) or did you use thermal paste? I've read about some users having success replacing it with thermal paste, but so far none of those I read about have posted any before and after stats


----------



## rastaviper

ahmetfx said:


> All Gigabyte X570 motherboard owners... I've found a trick to full control chipset PCH fan. If you'd like to have a dead silence system like me, try this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://translate.google.com/transl...70-anakartlarda-cipset-fan-kontrolu_y372.html


This link doesn't open for me.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


----------



## ManniX-ITA

d0mmie said:


> Did you replace the thermal pad (and with what?) or did you use thermal paste? I've read about some users having success replacing it with thermal paste, but so far none of those I read about have posted any before and after stats


To be fair almost everyone posted before and after stats; you can expect at least 5-10c lower degrees in chipset temperature.
Some had improvements up to 15-20c; depends on how bad was the original pad before replacement.
I used thermal paste, Grizzly Kryonaut, and got 8-10c improvement.


----------



## 99belle99

rastaviper said:


> This link doesn't open for me.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


Opens for me. Must be because you are on your phone.


----------



## SacraficeMyGoat

Quick question. If I reinstall Windows (clean install) will this remove my saved BIOS profiles as well? Is it possible to back them up?

Edit: I also assume i'll need to redownload chipset drivers and what not as well?


----------



## 99belle99

SacraficeMyGoat said:


> Quick question. If I reinstall Windows (clean install) will this remove my saved BIOS profiles as well? Is it possible to back them up?
> 
> Edit: I also assume i'll need to redownload chipset drivers and what not as well?


What saved bios profiles. If you are talking about the saved profiles in the bios itself afaik they are saved in the bios so should be still there. Yes you will need to redownload and install the chipset drivers.


----------



## SacraficeMyGoat

99belle99 said:


> SacraficeMyGoat said:
> 
> 
> 
> Quick question. If I reinstall Windows (clean install) will this remove my saved BIOS profiles as well? Is it possible to back them up?
> 
> Edit: I also assume i'll need to redownload chipset drivers and what not as well?
> 
> 
> 
> What saved bios profiles. If you are talking about the saved profiles in the bios itself afaik they are saved in the bios so should be still there. Yes you will need to redownload and install the chipset drivers.
Click to expand...

Yeah I've made a couple of profiles I want to keep (XMP) and 3800MHz/1900FCLK.

So these will be saved even after I reinstall windows?

Also, should I load optimized defaults before reinstalling windows?


----------



## scaramonga

d0mmie said:


> Did you replace the thermal pad (and with what?) or did you use thermal paste? I've read about some users having success replacing it with thermal paste, but so far none of those I read about have posted any before and after stats


Both. The block itself is pretty porous, so I used same size cut thermal pad (GELID GP-EXTREME 1.0mm), which I had laying around, with a very small smear of Kryonaut on the block side, very thin, just to fill in any minute anomalies. 12c cooler in my case.

It's worth doing, as the original pad, although it had the indent of the chipset die, was clean and brittle, aka, the die was shining as new when removed.


----------



## Sphex_

SacraficeMyGoat said:


> Yeah I've made a couple of profiles I want to keep (XMP) and 3800MHz/1900FCLK.
> 
> So these will be saved even after I reinstall windows?
> 
> Also, should I load optimized defaults before reinstalling windows?


Windows has nothing to do with the BIOS. The profiles will still be saved in the BIOS after you reinstall Windows. 

If you're unsure if your memory OC, FCLK, and everything is absolutely 100% stable, then yes, loading optimized defaults isn't a bad idea.


----------



## SacraficeMyGoat

Sphex_ said:


> Windows has nothing to do with the BIOS. The profiles will still be saved in the BIOS after you reinstall Windows.
> 
> If you're unsure if your memory OC, FCLK, and everything is absolutely 100% stable, then yes, loading optimized defaults isn't a bad idea.


Thanks. I ended up just resetting them to optimized defaults before installing 1909 and loading the profile after just to be on the safe side. No issues.


----------



## RaXelliX

Yuke said:


> Hows the SATA-SSD performance with latest BIOS? Is it still underperforming?


Where does this performance deficit show?

I have the same board and my numbers (CrystalDiskMark) are roughly the same as they were on my old platform with Win7.
Im not seeing lower performance. Samsung 850 Pro (MLC) as OS drive and two Crucial MX200 (also MLC, 500GB and 1TB models). All using latest firmware. Fully updated 64bit Windows 10 1909.


----------



## RaXelliX

SacraficeMyGoat said:


> Thanks. I ended up just resetting them to optimized defaults before installing 1909 and loading the profile after just to be on the safe side. No issues.


You can save profiles to USB connected device like a memory stick. Basicly anything that has storage and shows up in BIOS.

The only problem is that BIOS profiles are not cross compatiible even if BIOS version changes are minlor. Meaning a profile saved under F12a will not work with F12b etc.
Also in case of Master the profile is saved to one BIOS only. If you flip the switch and boot from the second BIOS your profile will not show up. However if it's the same version as your main than you can load it from USB device.
Hope this helps.


----------



## Yuke

RaXelliX said:


> Where does this performance deficit show?
> 
> I have the same board and my numbers (CrystalDiskMark) are roughly the same as they were on my old platform with Win7.
> Im not seeing lower performance. Samsung 850 Pro (MLC) as OS drive and two Crucial MX200 (also MLC, 500GB and 1TB models). All using latest firmware. Fully updated 64bit Windows 10 1909.


CrystalDiskMark: The second test is lowered by half on my MX500 (4KiB Q8T8)...you can also run a compare benchmark like userbenchmark and it will show you that you are underperforming on the SATA SSD (I think something like 56% instead of 97-99%). Thats how it is for me at least.


----------



## ManniX-ITA

RaXelliX said:


> Where does this performance deficit show?
> 
> I have the same board and my numbers (CrystalDiskMark) are roughly the same as they were on my old platform with Win7.
> Im not seeing lower performance. Samsung 850 Pro (MLC) as OS drive and two Crucial MX200 (also MLC, 500GB and 1TB models). All using latest firmware. Fully updated 64bit Windows 10 1909.


There's a whole thread on reddit:
https://www.reddit.com/r/Amd/comments/fwh7q0/sata_performance_is_gimped_on_x570_compared_to/

Despite the M.2 SSD caching sometimes I feel the difference with the previous Z87 controller.
Installing a game on Steam on an HDD can be tragic now, could take up to 10x more time.
On the SATA SSD takes more or less almost the time it took before on a cached HDD.


----------



## ManniX-ITA

Mid of July, seems there's an official date for final F20 BIOS:

https://www.guru3d.com/news-story/g...agesa-microcode-(solves-the-smm-callout).html


----------



## RaXelliX

Thanks for the links. I don't know why i thought my SATA performance was in par because running the tests now i can clearly see 4K performance on X570 being almost half of my old platform (Intel P67, very old).
Also i have an intresting idea for those affected: can you test with a separate SATA controller card?

There are PCI-E cards that allow you to connect several SATA drives. The card has it's own controller so in theory it should not be affected.
Just sucks that a person buys a more expensive X570 only having to buy an extra card to get full performance.

From what i see the lower end ones cost about 30-50$/€
For example: https://www.digitus.info/en/product...ies/computer-accessories/io-cards/ds-30104-1/


----------



## ManniX-ITA

RaXelliX said:


> Thanks for the links. I don't know why i thought my SATA performance was in par because running the tests now i can clearly see 4K performance on X570 being almost half of my old platform (Intel P67, very old).
> Also i have an intresting idea for those affected: can you test with a separate SATA controller card?
> 
> There are PCI-E cards that allow you to connect several SATA drives. The card has it's own controller so in theory it should not be affected.
> Just sucks that a person buys a more expensive X570 only having to buy an extra card to get full performance.
> 
> From what i see the lower end ones cost about 30-50$/€
> For example: https://www.digitus.info/en/product...ies/computer-accessories/io-cards/ds-30104-1/


It's probably a bit better than the X570 controller but I had a couple of SATA PCIe cards with that Marvell controller family, it's quite horrible.
I'm very likely not going to have space in the next build for it so I think I'll give up and hold till the next board.
But I was eyeing at something like this:

https://www.amazon.de/dp/B0085FT2JC/

It's much more expensive, 2-3x times, but at least 8 ports without compromises.


----------



## RaXelliX

Imo in case of add-in card SATA controllers it does not matter how good or bad the controller is. It would still offer better performance than X570 native. Besides people complain about ALL controllers: AsMedia crap, Marvell junk, Broadcom ****, X570 gimped etc.


----------



## Mullcom

ManniX-ITA said:


> It's probably a bit better than the X570 controller but I had a couple of SATA PCIe cards with that Marvell controller family, it's quite horrible.
> I'm very likely not going to have space in the next build for it so I think I'll give up and hold till the next board.
> But I was eyeing at something like this:
> 
> https://www.amazon.de/dp/B0085FT2JC/
> 
> It's much more expensive, 2-3x times, but at least 8 ports without compromises.





RaXelliX said:


> Imo in case of add-in card SATA controllers it does not matter how good or bad the controller is. It would still offer better performance than X570 native. Besides people complain about ALL controllers: AsMedia crap, Marvell junk, Broadcom ****, X570 gimped etc.


Why are you use so much disk in your main computer? 

Why not build a NAS Frome some old parts instead. 

There is no need to have many disk in the main machine anymore it's take up only space and make the system more hot.


Skickat från min SM-G973F via Tapatalk


----------



## RaXelliX

Mullcom said:


> Why are you use so much disk in your main computer?
> 
> Why not build a NAS Frome some old parts instead.
> 
> There is no need to have many disk in the main machine anymore it's take up only space and make the system more hot.
> 
> 
> Skickat från min SM-G973F via Tapatalk


NAS is a scam. You're not actually making your system smaller, or quieter or cooler. You are just displacing some hardware to a second (often expensive) box somewhere and introducing a bottleneck between them due to cabling. Not to mention added failiure point due to second box.

The same way i could say you could make your system significantly smaller by using external eGPU box. Same thing -even worse bottleneck.
Sorry if this seems to harsh but i really fail to see the point for NAS.


----------



## d3v0

Using 1usmus power plan and a slight (-0.375v) undervolt, with PBO manual x1 +200, I am getting shutdowns after about 30 minutes of idle time. Power plan issue? or voltage issue? Cant really tell what setting created it because I was on the PC all day while tweaking, and didnt notice the shut down til the next day. Its not an error, just a plain restart after 30-60 mins of idle time.


----------



## Mullcom

RaXelliX said:


> NAS is a scam. You're not actually making your system smaller, or quieter or cooler. You are just displacing some hardware to a second (often expensive) box somewhere and introducing a bottleneck between them due to cabling. Not to mention added failiure point due to second box.
> 
> 
> 
> The same way i could say you could make your system significantly smaller by using external eGPU box. Same thing -even worse bottleneck.
> 
> Sorry if this seems to harsh but i really fail to see the point for NAS.


Sorry for off topic. 

Interesting though. I have use NAS for several years now. And that save me frome just this thing you mention. It's no bottleneck at all how I see it. Let's leave it with that before this get to fare away from thread  two different though how to handle data. 

Skickat från min SM-G973F via Tapatalk


----------



## betam4x

ManniX-ITA said:


> It's probably a bit better than the X570 controller but I had a couple of SATA PCIe cards with that Marvell controller family, it's quite horrible.
> I'm very likely not going to have space in the next build for it so I think I'll give up and hold till the next board.
> But I was eyeing at something like this:
> 
> https://www.amazon.de/dp/B0085FT2JC/
> 
> It's much more expensive, 2-3x times, but at least 8 ports without compromises.





Yuke said:


> CrystalDiskMark: The second test is lowered by half on my MX500 (4KiB Q8T8)...you can also run a compare benchmark like userbenchmark and it will show you that you are underperforming on the SATA SSD (I think something like 56% instead of 97-99%). Thats how it is for me at least.





Mullcom said:


> Sorry for off topic.
> 
> Interesting though. I have use NAS for several years now. And that save me frome just this thing you mention. It's no bottleneck at all how I see it. Let's leave it with that before this get to fare away from thread  two different though how to handle data.
> 
> Skickat från min SM-G973F via Tapatalk


He doesn't understand what "NAS" means. He's misinformed. The idea behind a NAS is shared network storage multiple devices can easily attach to. It has nothing to do with noise or power. A NAS can sit in your closet and you can store crap on it from any machine on your network.

Outside of that, if you are looking to save power, reduce heat, etc. It's usually better to buy an external USB hard drive unless you need an always on drive. That being said, running CrystalDiskMark shows that the SATA controller is indeed quite lacking. If this drive weren't in use I'd try plugging it into USB to see if that rectifies the situation.


----------



## Jeffreybt

anyone having issues with getting their old manual overclock working with the new 20b bios?

I had a stable OC from Aug 2019 on almost every bios that has come out since, now in 20b i cant get anything close to what I had, even pumping in more voltage then i had before, now i can't get to the windows loading screen.

before 
3900x @ 1.325v
4.5
4.5
4.4
4.4
now i cant even get 4.4/4.3 all the way to up 1.35v

is there a new setting that im missing that might be making it unstable?


----------



## ManniX-ITA

d3v0 said:


> Using 1usmus power plan and a slight (-0.375v) undervolt, with PBO manual x1 +200, I am getting shutdowns after about 30 minutes of idle time. Power plan issue? or voltage issue? Cant really tell what setting created it because I was on the PC all day while tweaking, and didnt notice the shut down til the next day. Its not an error, just a plain restart after 30-60 mins of idle time.


Did you try setting Power Supply Idle Power to Typical in Tweaker > Advanced CPU?
Also ErP set to enabled can fix this kind of issues.



betam4x said:


> He doesn't understand what "NAS" means. He's misinformed. The idea behind a NAS is shared network storage multiple devices can easily attach to. It has nothing to do with noise or power. A NAS can sit in your closet and you can store crap on it from any machine on your network.
> 
> Outside of that, if you are looking to save power, reduce heat, etc. It's usually better to buy an external USB hard drive unless you need an always on drive. That being said, running CrystalDiskMark shows that the SATA controller is indeed quite lacking. If this drive weren't in use I'd try plugging it into USB to see if that rectifies the situation.


It's a complex topic but there's truth in what you both said. If only Gigabit Ethernet is available than the bandwidth bottleneck is huge, bit better with 2.5G.
But only 10Gigabit can really give enough bandwidth to a NAS to compete with a local disk. But it's very expensive.
Not to mention that I/O over a network share is much slower.
Another system is indeed more complex to maintain, another point of failure. But also offers more resilience.
It does make really sense if you actually use it as NAS, always on and accessible from multiple devices.

As you said the best option to offload for a single PC is a good USB 10Gbps enclosure; simple, only on when in use, quite fast I/O.

It's hard to compete with a local SATA controller for performance/price ratio; even a bad one.


----------



## Mullcom

ManniX-ITA said:


> Did you try setting Power Supply Idle Power to Typical in Tweaker > Advanced CPU?
> 
> Also ErP set to enabled can fix this kind of issues.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's a complex topic but there's truth in what you both said. If only Gigabit Ethernet is available than the bandwidth bottleneck is huge, bit better with 2.5G.
> 
> But only 10Gigabit can really give enough bandwidth to a NAS to compete with a local disk. But it's very expensive.
> 
> Not to mention that I/O over a network share is much slower.
> 
> Another system is indeed more complex to maintain, another point of failure. But also offers more resilience.
> 
> It does make really sense if you actually use it as NAS, always on and accessible from multiple devices.
> 
> 
> 
> As you said the best option to offload for a single PC is a good USB 10Gbps enclosure; simple, only on when in use, quite fast I/O.
> 
> 
> 
> It's hard to compete with a local SATA controller for performance/price ratio; even a bad one.



https://www.ebay.com/itm/203041546196
40gbit card and not so much more then a disk controller.

So let's stop comment this. Sorry again. 

Skickat från min SM-G973F via Tapatalk


----------



## ManniX-ITA

Mullcom said:


> https://www.ebay.com/itm/203041546196
> 40gbit card and not so much more then a disk controller.
> 
> So let's stop comment this. Sorry again.
> 
> Skickat från min SM-G973F via Tapatalk


Don't be sorry, it's a topic worth to discuss considering the terrible SATA controller we have to deal with 
That Mellanox is a nice card but it's without transceiver; you need a QSP+ module for 40Gbps or an adapter and module for SFP+ 10Gbps.
There are much cheaper alternatives but then there's the NAS 10Gbps which is going to be expensive.
The cabling can be an issue if the NAS is not close; maybe a 10Gbps switch is needed.
Costs can pile up easily; if there's no real need for a NAS a dual slot USB 10gbps SATA enclosure it's the best option.
The port is already there on the high-end boards. Latest Master rev has also a TB3 port, even better.


----------



## stasio

BIOS F20 on TT forum.....


----------



## Illined

stasio said:


> BIOS F20 on TT forum.....



F20b renamed to F20 or is it different from the F20b?


----------



## Morph3R

Illined said:


> F20b renamed to F20 or is it different from the F20b?


It's different.


----------



## matthew87

File hashes are different, so they're certainly not the same BIOS. 

I might give this new F20 a go, as the beta one caused issues with Sleep/Hibernate on my PC


----------



## Nicked_Wicked

Flashed it along with the backup BIOS, no problems so far. Applied my 3800/1900 profile with manually set SoC voltage at 1100mV and VDDP/VDDG at 900 and 950 respectively. 

Latency is still worse than F11/F12g, ~2ns extra seems to average at 63,6ns now unfortunately.


----------



## Streetdragon

Jeffreybt said:


> anyone having issues with getting their old manual overclock working with the new 20b bios?
> 
> I had a stable OC from Aug 2019 on almost every bios that has come out since, now in 20b i cant get anything close to what I had, even pumping in more voltage then i had before, now i can't get to the windows loading screen.
> 
> before
> 3900x @ 1.325v
> 4.5
> 4.5
> 4.4
> 4.4
> now i cant even get 4.4/4.3 all the way to up 1.35v
> 
> is there a new setting that im missing that might be making it unstable?


because you degraded your chip


----------



## prymortal

stasio said:


> BIOS F20 on TT forum.....


Return of the 4.3GHZ ('ish) boost cap in F20 I see for the 3900x, I loved how F20b actually let cores run close to AMD advertised specs.
Is this because of the bad 3900XT reviews?
Well maybe i'm wrong? A core hit 4.525 on idle. Shame at least 2 hit that under load with F20b... But F20 Nothing over 4.325 on full watercooling now, Other than idle spike 4.525

XMP Still isn't correctly applied: specifically TRC confirmed Funny it set it to 85, then it should be 58.
& maybe Trfc timings...Unsure on this one. G.Skillz QVL AMD & X570 optimized: F4-3600C16-16GTZNC & I can even see it's xmp value in any reader program so Zero excuse AMD & GIGABYTE. (Let alone maths of the 2 prior values = TRC..)

Also that is some nasty Delay in some programs, Very noticeable in Video VLC, Media player, Web Browser, Audio randomly ends up running out of sync.
Its either due to the longer the program runs OR background/other tasks run at the same time.
The only change is the bio's update, Issue wasn't there prior.

Guess this info might help:
X570 Master Rev 1.0, 3900x, Asus Strix 1080ti o/c (edition), G.skill 36000mhz CL16. Windows 10 ~ 2004 UEFI.
Other than XMP & Lan/HD audio disable its all auto in BIO's
CPU Spread Spectrum - Disabled
Global C States - Enable.
CPPC - Enable
CPPC Prefered Core - Enable
Cool & Quiet - Enable
CSM Disabled & Enabled. -Hmm


----------



## IamEzio

ManniX-ITA said:


> If you don't have it, don't worry.
> It's quite common, many have found a solution or a workaround.
> But for someone there's no solution, it just keeps happening again and again.
> Seems you either have it or don't; not something that pops out at some point in time.


Mine (rev 1.0, bought July 2019) Also Does that, does not matter what BIOS version I'm running it always returns. 
2 nights ago I powered off the pc in windows, when the shutdown was done I saw that the red LED on the internal MB power button shutoff, at that moment I knew that its time to remove the gpu to take out the battery...
At least its not as bad as a 2 months ago when I touched the bios switch when cleaning the fans, and had to fight with the damn thing for a whole hour until it deemed me worthy enough and "allowed" me to do a bios flashback to restore it back from the dead. 
My previous H77-D3H was rock solid and never pull this type of stunts on me, and that Board was 1/4 the price..

I like this MB, on paper it should be amazing, but stuff like this really start to annoy me.


----------



## betam4x

On my Elite I usually have to shut off the physical PSU switch, hold the power button for a couple seconds to discharge, and then short the reset pins. Never had to do anything else.

I expect the bug, at least on my board, is do to Gigabyte attempting to reset to BIOS defaults after a perceived boot failure. The issue is that they don’t reset everything correctly or they miss something, which causes the boot loop. I expect the issue is related to memory timings. Perhaps the subtiming settings are getting corrupt on reset or something, I have no clue.

Other board I’ve used have the ability to disable this type of behavior, and I have always used it. If I screw up my system with bad settings, I know how to fix it. Don’t muck with my stored settings without my permission.

I can see the dual BIOS functionality that some boards have causing some issues as well.

EDIT: One thing that triggers instability (and therefore potential bootloop issues) for me is leaving the BCLK at default and spread spectrum disabled. Oddly enough a BCLK overclock doesn’t have the same issue.


----------



## ManniX-ITA

betam4x said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> On my Elite I usually have to shut off the physical PSU switch, hold the power button for a couple seconds to discharge, and then short the reset pins. Never had to do anything else.
> 
> I expect the bug, at least on my board, is do to Gigabyte attempting to reset to BIOS defaults after a perceived boot failure. The issue is that they don’t reset everything correctly or they miss something, which causes the boot loop. I expect the issue is related to memory timings. Perhaps the subtiming settings are getting corrupt on reset or something, I have no clue.
> 
> Other board I’ve used have the ability to disable this type of behavior, and I have always used it. If I screw up my system with bad settings, I know how to fix it. Don’t muck with my stored settings without my permission.
> 
> I can see the dual BIOS functionality that some boards have causing some issues as well.
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: One thing that triggers instability (and therefore potential bootloop issues) for me is leaving the BCLK at default and spread spectrum disabled. Oddly enough a BCLK overclock doesn’t have the same issue.


Than it looks you do have an EMI problem at 100 MHz; enabling spread spectrum or a slight BCLK oc is indeed the only solution.


----------



## betam4x

ManniX-ITA said:


> betam4x said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> On my Elite I usually have to shut off the physical PSU switch, hold the power button for a couple seconds to discharge, and then short the reset pins. Never had to do anything else.
> 
> I expect the bug, at least on my board, is do to Gigabyte attempting to reset to BIOS defaults after a perceived boot failure. The issue is that they donâ€™️t reset everything correctly or they miss something, which causes the boot loop. I expect the issue is related to memory timings. Perhaps the subtiming settings are getting corrupt on reset or something, I have no clue.
> 
> Other board Iâ€™️ve used have the ability to disable this type of behavior, and I have always used it. If I screw up my system with bad settings, I know how to fix it. Donâ€™️t muck with my stored settings without my permission.
> 
> I can see the dual BIOS functionality that some boards have causing some issues as well.
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: One thing that triggers instability (and therefore potential bootloop issues) for me is leaving the BCLK at default and spread spectrum disabled. Oddly enough a BCLK overclock doesnâ€™️t have the same issue.
> 
> 
> 
> Than it looks you do have an EMI problem at 100 MHz; enabling spread spectrum or a slight BCLK oc is indeed the only solution.
Click to expand...

Agreed, though the problem is likely the board. I did not have the issue on previous builds. I have always disabled Spread Spectrum. Only the board, CPU, RAM, and cooler changed.

When availability improves I may swap boards and sell this one. TBH it leaves a lot to be desired.


----------



## Illined

IamEzio said:


> Mine (rev 1.0, bought July 2019) Also Does that, does not matter what BIOS version I'm running it always returns.
> 2 nights ago I powered off the pc in windows, when the shutdown was done I saw that the red LED on the internal MB power button shutoff, at that moment I knew that its time to remove the gpu to take out the battery...
> At least its not as bad as a 2 months ago when I touched the bios switch when cleaning the fans, and had to fight with the damn thing for a whole hour until it deemed me worthy enough and "allowed" me to do a bios flashback to restore it back from the dead.
> My previous H77-D3H was rock solid and never pull this type of stunts on me, and that Board was 1/4 the price..
> 
> I like this MB, on paper it should be amazing, but stuff like this really start to annoy me.



This problem really is a pain in the ass. I've had it happen twice already (once six months after install and then again two/three months later). I don't have a solution for the problem, but maybe I can recommend something to make resetting it easier. You could mount your GPU in the second or third x16 slot. When you do this, you can remove the battery without the GPU being on top of it. It'll be less of a hassle.

I have not seen this problem acknowledged anywhere by Gigabyte or one of their reps and I'm not even sure there still is a rep around since Matthew left us. AMD really did a solid job hiring this guy, he was good! As you said, the boards are good on paper, but aren't as stable as you'd like them to be. However, fixing this issue by removing the battery is enough for me to not justify buying a new top-dollar board. The only thing that would tempt me is if they released an X570 board similar to the B550 D Vision (because that board just looks so sexy).


----------



## Gerd_Gerdsen

Hello everybody,


I retired my old 2500k system and built a new system, my second built pc. I have a few questions about my bios and how to set it up. Also i ran prime95 for about 45 minutes and wanted to ask, if the numbers in hwmonitor are okay, because i followed actually hardcore overclockings guide on the pbo settings.



The specs are
Ryzen 3700x with a Be Quiet Dark Rock Pro 4 Aircooler
Gigabyte Aorus Master x570 rev1.0
32 Gb 3600mhz G.Skill Trident Z Neo Ram, two modules

MSI 2070 Super Gaming Z Trio
in a Pure Base 500DX Case with 5 140mm fans


In the Bios (f11) i activated the xmp profile for the ram, set up boot order and fan speeds and that the fans use the temperature from the cpu, activated fast boot and set the pbo settings to ppt limit = 300, tdc limit = 230, edc limit = 230 and the pbo scalar to 4 as buildzoid said in his guide.


I want to ask what bios settings would you suggest to change from the default settings, wich temperatur source i should set my case fans to and if the buildzoid pbo settings are really safe, because of the 1,4v on the cores and cpu vcore and the 84°C on tmpin2. Also i have one of the casefans as an top intake, should i change it to exhaust or take the fan out completely?

I'm really inexpirienced with overclocking, i just like to watch gamers nexus, but i want to learn more and eventually overclock my cpu, so i would be grateful for any help, suggestions and guides.


----------



## SacraficeMyGoat

Hey guys, someone mind helping me out?

I just installed 3 Corsair LL120s in my case and connected the PWM 4 pin connectors to my cases fan controller (P600s.) How do I know what fans these are in the BIOS so I can set a custom fan curve?

The options I have are CPU FAN (i think this one is actually for my H150i Pump), CPU OPT, SYS FAN1, SYS FAN2, PCH FAN, SYS FAN 4, SYS FAN5 PUMP, SYS FAN6 PUMP.

Sorry if it's a dumb question, still learning!


----------



## Gerd_Gerdsen

To wich fan header connects your cases fan hub? PCH Fan is the one on the chipset


----------



## SacraficeMyGoat

Gerd_Gerdsen said:


> To wich fan header connects your cases fan hub? PCH Fan is the one on the chipset


I believe the fan hub is plugged into "Sys Fan 4."

So does changing this value in BIOS change the settings for all 3 fans?


----------



## Carbonic

Gerd_Gerdsen said:


> To wich fan header connects your cases fan hub? PCH Fan is the one on the chipset


In theory you can connect a fan hub to all of those. CPU and CPU_OPT makes more sense for current and future CPU fans though and 5 and 6 are good for liquid cooling pumps so that leaves SYS_FAN 1,2 and 4 as the three logical choices if all of them are free.


----------



## Gerd_Gerdsen

SacraficeMyGoat said:


> I believe the fan hub is plugged into "Sys Fan 4."
> 
> So does changing this value in BIOS change the settings for all 3 fans?



Yes, to all fans connected to the hub. The fans on the hub cant be set to different speeds, i mean individually, but the percentage value would stay the same, even if you had pwm fans with different rpm's. You can set the fans to "full speed" in the bios to see, if the three fans turn up, just to identify them.


----------



## SacraficeMyGoat

Gerd_Gerdsen said:


> SacraficeMyGoat said:
> 
> 
> 
> I believe the fan hub is plugged into "Sys Fan 4."
> 
> So does changing this value in BIOS change the settings for all 3 fans?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, to all fans connected to the hub. The fans on the hub cant be set to different speeds, but the percentage value would stay the same, even if you had pwm fans with different rpm's. You can set the fans to "full speed" in the bios to see, if the three fans turn up, just to identify them.
Click to expand...

Okay, thank you. Do I need to save and exit BIOS when I set full speed to make sure it's correct, or will it go full speed in the BIOS?

And they're PWM fans, do i need to change any setting in the BIOS for that?


----------



## Gerd_Gerdsen

SacraficeMyGoat said:


> Okay, thank you. Do I need to save and exit BIOS when I set full speed to make sure it's correct, or will it go full speed in the BIOS?
> 
> And they're PWM fans, do i need to change any setting in the BIOS for that?



They go full speed, while you are working in the BIOS and the default setting for the fans is "auto", mine work fine on auto, but it wouldnt hurt to set them on pwm.


----------



## matthew87

Gerd_Gerdsen said:


> To wich fan header connects your cases fan hub? PCH Fan is the one on the chipset


From my observations:

CPU, CPU Other and System Fan 1 (All three fan headers at the top of the motherboard X570 Master) are true PWM 4 pin connectors

System fans 2, 4,5 and 6 (Those next to ATX port and at bottom of board) appear to be fake PWM 4 pin connectors that simply emulate PWM. 

I base this on how inaccurate fan headers 2, 4, 5 and 6 are when connected to my Noctua NF-A14s PWM fans when calibrating their PWM speeds. On CPU, CPU other and System 1, the fans are all within 5% of their rated speeds. On the inaccurate fan headers they're out by 10-15% throughout the entire RPM range. Swapping the same fan from one to the other fan header groups - Real vs Fake PWM - consistently replicates this. 

It's also pretty normal for motherboard manufacturers to put 'fake' PWM connectors on their motherboards, as it's cheaper than true native PWM. Usually the CPU fan and one or two others are real with the rest fake, form my experience it seems like only those at the top of the motherboard are real PWM and the rest are not.


----------



## SacraficeMyGoat

Gerd_Gerdsen said:


> SacraficeMyGoat said:
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, thank you. Do I need to save and exit BIOS when I set full speed to make sure it's correct, or will it go full speed in the BIOS?
> 
> And they're PWM fans, do i need to change any setting in the BIOS for that?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They go full speed, while you are working in the BIOS and the default setting for the fans is "auto", mine work fine on auto, but it wouldnt hurt to set them on pwm.
Click to expand...

Okay, thanks again!


----------



## SacraficeMyGoat

What is Power Reporting Deviation (Accuracy) in HWiNFO?

I downgraded to W10 1909 from 2004 and since doing that, i've noticed when I run Cinebench, Power Reporting Deviation drops to 89%. It idles around 200-500% or so, but as soon as I start Cinebench it drops to 89/89.5%.

I tried googling what it is and it didn't make much sense to me.. Is this bad? Any suggestions?

Edit: I found this answer on Reddit, but still don't quite understand what's going on with it and why it's dropping below 100% during load.

Some motherboards lie to the CPU about how much power the CPU is consuming in order to make the CPU think it can boost higher while staying under the power limit.

100% power reporting deviation = The motherboard is telling the CPU accurate info.

Higher than 100% = The motherboard is telling the CPU that it is consuming more power then it actually is.

Lower than 100% = The motherboard is telling the CPU that it is consuming less power then it actually is.

When this was first discovered there were some articles saying that motherboards are frying your CPU by telling it wrong info, in reality the CPU has tons of other sensors in it that allow it to know how safe it is and automatically adjust to prevent degredation. This is safe for the CPU, it just means that your motherboard is telling your CPU inaccurate info.


----------



## betam4x

SacraficeMyGoat said:


> What is Power Reporting Deviation (Accuracy) in HWiNFO?
> 
> I downgraded to W10 1909 from 2004 and since doing that, i've noticed when I run Cinebench, Power Reporting Deviation drops to 89%. It idles around 200-500% or so, but as soon as I start Cinebench it drops to 89/89.5%.
> 
> I tried googling what it is and it didn't make much sense to me.. Is this bad? Any suggestions?
> 
> Edit: I found this answer on Reddit, but still don't quite understand what's going on with it and why it's dropping below 100% during load.
> 
> Some motherboards lie to the CPU about how much power the CPU is consuming in order to make the CPU think it can boost higher while staying under the power limit.
> 
> 100% power reporting deviation = The motherboard is telling the CPU accurate info.
> 
> Higher than 100% = The motherboard is telling the CPU that it is consuming more power then it actually is.
> 
> Lower than 100% = The motherboard is telling the CPU that it is consuming less power then it actually is.
> 
> When this was first discovered there were some articles saying that motherboards are frying your CPU by telling it wrong info, in reality the CPU has tons of other sensors in it that allow it to know how safe it is and automatically adjust to prevent degredation. This is safe for the CPU, it just means that your motherboard is telling your CPU inaccurate info.


Anything from 95% to 105% is fine. I assume you are on a Gigabyte board since you are posting here. If so make sure you grab the latest BIOS as that should bring things into a somewhat acceptable range.

In theory it can harm your CPU, but in practice it's not likely to do so in a timeframe that would matter to you.


----------



## Nighthog

SacraficeMyGoat said:


> What is Power Reporting Deviation (Accuracy) in HWiNFO?
> 
> I downgraded to W10 1909 from 2004 and since doing that, i've noticed when I run Cinebench, Power Reporting Deviation drops to 89%. It idles around 200-500% or so, but as soon as I start Cinebench it drops to 89/89.5%.
> 
> I tried googling what it is and it didn't make much sense to me.. Is this bad? Any suggestions?
> 
> Edit: I found this answer on Reddit, but still don't quite understand what's going on with it and why it's dropping below 100% during load.
> 
> Some motherboards lie to the CPU about how much power the CPU is consuming in order to make the CPU think it can boost higher while staying under the power limit.
> 
> 100% power reporting deviation = The motherboard is telling the CPU accurate info.
> 
> Higher than 100% = The motherboard is telling the CPU that it is consuming more power then it actually is.
> 
> Lower than 100% = The motherboard is telling the CPU that it is consuming less power then it actually is.
> 
> When this was first discovered there were some articles saying that motherboards are frying your CPU by telling it wrong info, in reality the CPU has tons of other sensors in it that allow it to know how safe it is and automatically adjust to prevent degredation. This is safe for the CPU, it just means that your motherboard is telling your CPU inaccurate info.


I knew the moment that value appeared it would cause these kind of confusions. Basically don't care or bother with it. It's none issue.
You don't know what kind of load they target when they set their "target" value. I would bet they didn't use Cinebench at all as a test case when they choose their board telemetry adjustments.
Change your load and the reported deviation changes. It can never be "right" until you know under which test case they used as adjustment. They could have just set it as they please to what they felt like it should be anyway depending on overall performance/results of all things together.
The only things we need to know, is it within reason. I would guess 90% to 110% under some ALL-CORE LOAD would suffice. And cinebench barely qualifies as a proper higher load. Use Y-cruncher, Prime95, Linpack whatever that really loads your system for continuous use. You will see it change quite a bit depending on the software used anyway. 

You need a major deviation to be sure it's not set correctly. Like ASRock with only 50% or such reported on some early BIOS versions. So what use it in the end? Just more data but with limited use, most don't need to bother with it.


----------



## SacraficeMyGoat

betam4x said:


> Anything from 95% to 105% is fine. I assume you are on a Gigabyte board since you are posting here. If so make sure you grab the latest BIOS as that should bring things into a somewhat acceptable range.
> 
> In theory it can harm your CPU, but in practice it's not likely to do so in a timeframe that would matter to you.


Okay, thanks. Only reason I was worried was I saw "RED" numbers in HWiNFO lol. Had me a bit concerned.

I'm currently on BIOS F12g, just waiting on the final release of F20 before I update again as I'm not having any issues with F12g at the moment.


----------



## Illined

SacraficeMyGoat said:


> Okay, thanks. Only reason I was worried was I saw "RED" numbers in HWiNFO lol. Had me a bit concerned.
> 
> I'm currently on BIOS F12g, just waiting on the final release of F20 before I update again as I'm not having any issues with F12g at the moment.



The one on the TweakTown forums is named F20 which indicates it is final (if a letter is added at the back then it is designated as beta).


----------



## Jeffreybt

Streetdragon said:


> because you degraded your chip


nope, works fine when i swap back to old bios


----------



## Ownedj00

Illined said:


> The one on the TweakTown forums is named F20 which indicates it is final (if a letter is added at the back then it is designated as beta).


So is this the final one ahead of everyone else getting it mid July?


----------



## Illined

Ownedj00 said:


> So is this the final one ahead of everyone else getting it mid July?



It doesn't specifically state it is the final one, but this is the way it works: added letter means beta, no letter means final.


----------



## Ownedj00

Illined said:


> It doesn't specifically state it is the final one, but this is the way it works: added letter means beta, no letter means final.


I'll give it go and see how it goes as i'm still on F11.


----------



## pschorr1123

Gerd_Gerdsen said:


> Hello everybody,
> 
> 
> I retired my old 2500k system and built a new system, my second built pc. I have a few questions about my bios and how to set it up. Also i ran prime95 for about 45 minutes and wanted to ask, if the numbers in hwmonitor are okay, because i followed actually hardcore overclockings guide on the pbo settings.
> 
> 
> 
> The specs are
> Ryzen 3700x with a Be Quiet Dark Rock Pro 4 Aircooler
> Gigabyte Aorus Master x570 rev1.0
> 32 Gb 3600mhz G.Skill Trident Z Neo Ram, two modules
> 
> MSI 2070 Super Gaming Z Trio
> in a Pure Base 500DX Case with 5 140mm fans
> 
> 
> In the Bios (f11) i activated the xmp profile for the ram, set up boot order and fan speeds and that the fans use the temperature from the cpu, activated fast boot and set the pbo settings to ppt limit = 300, tdc limit = 230, edc limit = 230 and the pbo scalar to 4 as buildzoid said in his guide.
> 
> 
> I want to ask what bios settings would you suggest to change from the default settings, wich temperatur source i should set my case fans to and if the buildzoid pbo settings are really safe, because of the 1,4v on the cores and cpu vcore and the 84°C on tmpin2. Also i have one of the casefans as an top intake, should i change it to exhaust or take the fan out completely?
> 
> I'm really inexpirienced with overclocking, i just like to watch gamers nexus, but i want to learn more and eventually overclock my cpu, so i would be grateful for any help, suggestions and guides.



The fan on top of your case should ideally be an exhaust you would have to do testing to see if the extra fan on top is even beneficial for your setup.

I am not familiar with hwmonitor. HWiNFO64 is better option IMO and the author is active in these forums as he continuously updates. YMMV

With Zen 2 you will need to note that the SC boost only lasts 1-2 1000th of seconds at a time. The vcore polling software is much slower so when you see 1.4 vcore it is going to be on 1 core. When you apply load on all core like with CB20 the vcore will drop down to around 1.2ish. Ryzen dynamically adjusts vcore/ clock speeds on the fly depending on work load, thermal head room etc. Since you already have PBO enabled you can fire up P95 and then launch HWiNFO64 to observe what the all core vcore is which will give you a ball park of the Silicons FIT value. This will be useful if you ever want to do a manual all core OC. However, unless you have a work load that benefits from a locked all core clock you will be giving up SC and 1-4 Threaded workload scores. You will need to do your own testing to determine what works best for you as everyone's use case will differ. 


If you don't like the fans spinning up as a single core heats up (ie idle at desktop open Chrome cpu heats up to 63 degrees on 1 core) set you case fans to anything other than CPU like MB. You can also observe your system at idle doing nothing then open chrome to see where the temps hit and then adjust your CPU fan curve aggressively after that point. In my setup 51 degrees seems to be the tripping point in my setup so I have the fans set very low under that. Make sure you document as this is a real PIA to redo if you update bios. YMMV I really wish GB would add a time hysteresis that works like Asus has that can be set to 1-9 seconds or so.

As far as PBO goes from my testing on my setup SC scores get reduced while the multicore goes up. At the expense of added heat and noise. Not worth it for me especially now with newer bios versions there are EDC bugs. PBO was awesome with my 2700X. Not so much this time around. Again what works for you will be different as your use case will vary from mine so you will need to test results for yourself. 

If you run into an issue with some of your aRGB devices staying on and lit up after system is powered off and find this annoying you can remedy by setting ERP to on in bios.


----------



## Gerd_Gerdsen

Thank you very much for answering my questions, pschorr1123!





pschorr1123 said:


> The fan on top of your case should ideally be an exhaust you would have to do testing to see if the extra fan on top is even beneficial for your setup.



Will do, can i use prime 95 and HWiNFO64 for this aswell, should i add an benchmark for the gpu? I have heaven benchmark on my system.






pschorr1123 said:


> With Zen 2 you will need to note that the SC boost only lasts 1-2 1000th of seconds at a time. The vcore polling software is much slower so when you see 1.4 vcore it is going to be on 1 core. When you apply load on all core like with CB20 the vcore will drop down to around 1.2ish. Ryzen dynamically adjusts vcore/ clock speeds on the fly depending on work load, thermal head room etc. Since you already have PBO enabled you can fire up P95 and then launch HWiNFO64 to observe what the all core vcore is which will give you a ball park of the Silicons FIT value. This will be useful if you ever want to do a manual all core OC. However, unless you have a work load that benefits from a locked all core clock you will be giving up SC and 1-4 Threaded workload scores. You will need to do your own testing to determine what works best for you as everyone's use case will differ.



I resettet the values when i launched prime95, so the voltages over 1,35 volts arent as concerning, because they dont last long enough and are dynamic? Please excuse my question, my english isnt very good. Also my wish to manually overclock comes more from the "i want to do it" perspective, i can allways clear cmos and go back to let the cpu and mainboard do its thing. I never bothered with such things on my old system, but in the past 10 years pc's really came a long way in terms of ease to find needed information and how easy it is to built a pc. I try to repair and upgrade as many systems as i can and was happy when i could upgrade my sisters pc to a 3300x for gaming and repair my brother in laws pc where the mobo went tits up. 







pschorr1123 said:


> If you don't like the fans spinning up as a single core heats up (ie idle at desktop open Chrome cpu heats up to 63 degrees on 1 core) set you case fans to anything other than CPU like MB. You can also observe your system at idle doing nothing then open chrome to see where the temps hit and then adjust your CPU fan curve aggressively after that point. In my setup 51 degrees seems to be the tripping point in my setup so I have the fans set very low under that. Make sure you document as this is a real PIA to redo if you update bios. YMMV I really wish GB would add a time hysteresis that works like Asus has that can be set to 1-9 seconds or so.



Yes, a hysteresis would be great. I set my case fans to speeds where they doesnt bother me, and with your suggestion to give a little room till somewhere 50's seems to work quite nicely for me aswell. With the cpu as source for temperature i'm just a little bit concerned with games that are heavy on the gpu but give little to no stress on the cpu.






pschorr1123 said:


> As far as PBO goes from my testing on my setup SC scores get reduced while the multicore goes up. At the expense of added heat and noise. Not worth it for me especially now with newer bios versions there are EDC bugs. PBO was awesome with my 2700X. Not so much this time around. Again what works for you will be different as your use case will vary from mine so you will need to test results for yourself.



The pbo settings from buildszoids video gave me a bit higher cb20 results and around ~150 more cpu points in 3dmark, but i dont feel the difference and i am very grateful for your guys opinions on the matter. 






pschorr1123 said:


> If you run into an issue with some of your aRGB devices staying on and lit up after system is powered off and find this annoying you can remedy by setting ERP to on in bios.



Thank you for this advise, my keyboardlights stayed on and i switched the psu off and on until now.


The pictures are from one hour prime 95, are the values okay?


----------



## allmecht

Hello,

Does somebody know the size of the screws on the heatsink of a Gigabyte X570 I Aorus Pro WiFi


----------



## pschorr1123

Gerd_Gerdsen said:


> Thank you very much for answering my questions, pschorr1123!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> snip


Concerning the voltages Yes you are correct they are dynamic and when it gives 1.35 or greater is is only on 1 or 2 threads for a very short time. AMD has these CPUs pretty much maxed out of the box with very little head room outside of RAM and Infinity Fabric (bus cores use to talk to each other and to RAM)

Yes you can just clear CMOS or load bios safe defaults and be good after playing with manual OC. . 

As for GPU benchmark you can run any AA game you may have like RDR2 or Doom Eternal. 


The screen shot of HWiNFO64 doesn't show anything relevant about CPU. Should show CPU temp, Vcore, core clocks , etc then again depends on what you are monitoring

You should see how low CB Single Core score is with PBO on vs off. Setting the ERP in bios will stop your keyboard from staying lit when shutdown. Some users have had cold boot issues when flipping the power on PSU or unplugging from wall. By cold boot I mean system will try to post 3 times fail then load safe defaults requiring you to enter bios and redo your profile. If you haven't come across this then don't worry about it and consider yourself lucky


----------



## RichterB

In the driver > chipset section of my motherboard (x570 Aorus Elite), on gigabyte site, there are some APU drivers. What cpu does need that?


----------



## SacraficeMyGoat

Illined said:


> The one on the TweakTown forums is named F20 which indicates it is final (if a letter is added at the back then it is designated as beta).


I think i'll wait for them to release it on the actual drivers page on Gigabyte. How does TweakTown get the final BIOS before Gigabyte even releases it anyways?


----------



## Ironcobra

I have a bug with bluetooth on f20, it doesnt work unless i turn off the pc and open the psu switch. After that it comes back on.


----------



## SacraficeMyGoat

Ironcobra said:


> I have a bug with bluetooth on f20, it doesnt work unless i turn off the pc and open the psu switch. After that it comes back on.


Do you have ErP enabled? I know having this enabled can cause wifi to go out, it might effect Bluetooth as well, but I'm not 100% sure.


----------



## KedarWolf

SacraficeMyGoat said:


> I think i'll wait for them to release it on the actual drivers page on Gigabyte. How does TweakTown get the final BIOS before Gigabyte even releases it anyways?


My experience is the Tweaktown BIOS's and the ones released by Gigabyte are identical, the SHA-1's match exactly.


----------



## GoforceReloaded

SacraficeMyGoat said:


> I think i'll wait for them to release it on the actual drivers page on Gigabyte. How does TweakTown get the final BIOS before Gigabyte even releases it anyways?


Bios from https://www.tweaktownforum.com/foru...dors/gigabyte/28656-gigabyte-latest-beta-bios are from Gigabyte.

Gigabyte sent me the F20 bios and i can confirm that the bios F20 on this post is the same.


---

Also i can confirm that the "EDC bug" work with the bios F20 and Gigabyte Xtreme + 3900X.

EDC=1A (I did not try any other values)
PPT=230W
TDC=125A
SCALAR = X1 (X10 is unstable, some app crashing)
Auto OC = +200 mhz

Boosting to :









CR20 = ~524pts ST, ~7470pts MT. (CR20 seems to be restrain by TDC who is maxed at ~100A, Small FFT with AVX2 reach TDC ~124A (~185W PPT))
CPUZ = ~557pts ST, ~8520pts MT.
Timespy CPU = ~14000pts

Idle voltage go very low like ~0.194-0.200V. (everyting are on AUTO in the bios, except dram voltage, fclk and PBO)

I did not find any problem with F20 bios.


----------



## SacraficeMyGoat

GoforceReloaded said:


> Bios from https://www.tweaktownforum.com/foru...dors/gigabyte/28656-gigabyte-latest-beta-bios are from Gigabyte.
> 
> Gigabyte sent me the F20 bios and i can confirm that the bios F20 on this post is the same.
> 
> 
> ---
> 
> Also i can confirm that the "EDC bug" work with the bios F20 and Gigabyte Xtreme + 3900X.
> 
> EDC=1A (I did not try any other values)
> PPT=230W
> TDC=125A
> SCALAR = X1 (X10 is unstable, some app crashing)
> Auto OC = +200 mhz
> 
> Boosting to :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CR20 = ~524pts ST, ~7470pts MT. (CR20 seems to be restrain by TDC who is maxed at ~100A, Small FFT with AVX2 reach TDC ~124A (~185W PPT))
> CPUZ = ~557pts ST, ~8520pts MT.
> Timespy CPU = ~14000pts
> 
> Idle voltage go very low like ~0.194-0.200V. (everyting are on AUTO in the bios, except dram voltage, fclk and PBO)
> 
> I did not find any problem with F20 bios.


That's good to hear, thanks.

I'll wait a few days and see how it fairs when more people download it. I'm not having any serious issues and would rather not run into any. Have you noticed any performance drops in benchmarks and/or games?


----------



## matthew87

F12g, F20a, F20b and F20 all caused BSOD/Crashes when waking from sleep on my X570 Master system. 

Reverting back to BIOS F11 resolved it.


----------



## St0RM53

Just saw there is rev 1.2 x570 aorus master. What did they change this time?

Also i am having some issues with audio crackling when using a specific usb DAC (Motu M2) specifically in Warzone and Chrome (youtube). On-board realtek and focusrite 2i2 don't have this issue. It's not SOC voltage related and neither interface problem as i tested it on 2700x+2080 and msi b450 + 5700xt. I use a 5700xt exact same as the b450 system (msi 5700xt gaming x). I'm leaning towards being PCIe 4.0 related but i need to do further tests. If i remember well there is a voltage you can adjust in bios affecting PCIe stability. However until i test it i'm pretty certain the USB port i'm using comes straight from the CPU and not the chipset so it's unlikely to be that but you never know.


----------



## polar

GoforceReloaded said:


> Bios from https://www.tweaktownforum.com/foru...dors/gigabyte/28656-gigabyte-latest-beta-bios are from Gigabyte.
> 
> Gigabyte sent me the F20 bios and i can confirm that the bios F20 on this post is the same.
> 
> 
> ---
> 
> Also i can confirm that the "EDC bug" work with the bios F20 and Gigabyte Xtreme + 3900X.
> 
> EDC=1A (I did not try any other values)
> PPT=230W
> TDC=125A
> SCALAR = X1 (X10 is unstable, some app crashing)
> Auto OC = +200 mhz
> 
> Boosting to :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CR20 = ~524pts ST, ~7470pts MT. (CR20 seems to be restrain by TDC who is maxed at ~100A, Small FFT with AVX2 reach TDC ~124A (~185W PPT))
> CPUZ = ~557pts ST, ~8520pts MT.
> Timespy CPU = ~14000pts
> 
> Idle voltage go very low like ~0.194-0.200V. (everyting are on AUTO in the bios, except dram voltage, fclk and PBO)
> 
> I did not find any problem with F20 bios.


Just tried this on my new system and seems some of the cores boost pretty good. Stock boost was 4.4-4.6
Using a Ultra ver 1.1 on shipped bios F11


----------



## KedarWolf

polar said:


> Just tried this on my new system and seems some of the cores boost pretty good. Stock boost was 4.4-4.6
> Using a Ultra ver 1.1 on shipped bios F11


I'm soooo happy I went MSI, this on my 3950x. 

I changed the tRCDWR to 16 though as it was too low at 10 and I'm really sure it was autocorrecting higher anyways.


----------



## Ownedj00

Has the new F20 bios fixed anyones cold boot problems?

I'm still on F11 and am going to go to F20 and see it it fixes my cold boot problems, if it doesnt i'm RMAing this board.


----------



## Delta9k

KedarWolf said:


> I'm soooo happy I went MSI, this on my 3950x.
> 
> I changed the tRCDWR to 16 though as it was too low at 10 and I'm really sure it was autocorrecting higher anyways.


I have a couple x570 Unify's besides my 2 Masters but, I left my 3950x on a Master. Been running this way since launch - you smoked me on the latency by 2ns. I suppose I could mess with my timings, but this is my daily driver so I've been letting it ride. All stock on the CPU and just tweaked the ram down so I could get 1:1 with the IF vs the 2:1 I'd get if I used the 4000 MCLK...

I think there's posts with stats with both my 3800x, and 3900X unify's over in the other thread... but alas, this is wrong thread to hype on the Unify train.


[Edit: added Aida and timings for my Unify with a 3900X - so you can see how close the boards are. Also, I see where you are killing it in the L1-3 cache's - That CL14 is working for ya - Nice!]

TL;DR
I really like both boards - Master and Unify - is why I have a couple of each...


----------



## Ownedj00

Delta9k said:


> I have a couple x570 Unify's besides my 2 Masters but, I left my 3950x on a Master. Been running this way since launch - you smoked me on the latency by 2ns. I suppose I could mess with my timings, but this is my daily driver so I've been letting it ride. All stock on the CPU and just tweaked the ram down so I could get 1:1 with the IF vs the 2:1 I'd get if I used the 4000 MCLK...
> 
> I think there's posts with stats with both my 3800x, and 3900X unify's over in the other thread... but alas, this is wrong thread to hype on the Unify train.
> 
> 
> [Edit: added Aida and timings for my Unify with a 3900X - so you can see how close the boards are. Also, I see where you are killing it in the L1-3 cache's - That CL14 is working for ya - Nice!]
> 
> TL;DR
> I really like both boards - Master and Unify - is why I have a couple of each...


Is the Unify worth it coming from the Master? I've been having cold boot problems and i'm going to RMA this board and get a Unify like i should have in the first place.


----------



## X570Master-Uzer

I have had Aorus Master X570 for a yr now & I'm on BIOS F11, are there any BIOS vers that will allow Aorus Master to awake from sleep mode without it auto restarting? B/c this is really bugging the hell out of me, not to be able to sleep Aorus Master, as hot as it is being this summer. And this really is crap, b/c I have a 10 yr old Gigabyte 775 board with a modded quad Xeon OC/ed to 4.2 GHz & it even sleeps & wakes like a charm.


----------



## matthew87

X570Master-Uzer said:


> I have had Aorus Master X570 for a yr now & I'm on BIOS F11, are there any BIOS vers that will allow Aorus Master to awake from sleep mode without it auto restarting? B/c this is really bugging the hell out of me, not to be able to sleep Aorus Master, as hot as it is being this summer. And this really is crap, b/c I have a 10 yr old Gigabyte 775 board with a modded quad Xeon OC/ed to 4.2 GHz & it even sleeps & wakes like a charm.


F11 bios works perfectly fine for me when it comes to sleep / hibernation. 

I rolled back to F11 because F12g - F20a - F20b and F20 broke sleep and crashed the machine.


----------



## Yuke

polar said:


> Just tried this on my new system and seems some of the cores boost pretty good. Stock boost was 4.4-4.6
> Using a Ultra ver 1.1 on shipped bios F11


Nice clocks, cant wait for Zen3 refresh seeing this. Pretty sure the magical 5Ghz mark will be passed (+2000/2100 IF clocks).


----------



## ManniX-ITA

X570Master-Uzer said:


> I have had Aorus Master X570 for a yr now & I'm on BIOS F11, are there any BIOS vers that will allow Aorus Master to awake from sleep mode without it auto restarting? B/c this is really bugging the hell out of me, not to be able to sleep Aorus Master, as hot as it is being this summer. And this really is crap, b/c I have a 10 yr old Gigabyte 775 board with a modded quad Xeon OC/ed to 4.2 GHz & it even sleeps & wakes like a charm.


I'm using F12a for some time now and sleep works pretty well; it gets crazy only when resumed while still in the middle of going to sleep.
For me works reliably with Hybrid sleep forced off in the power profile, ErP enabled and PSU Load set to Typical.


----------



## prymortal

St0RM53 said:


> Just saw there is rev 1.2 x570 aorus master. What did they change this time?
> 
> Also i am having some issues with audio crackling when using a specific usb DAC (Motu M2) specifically in Warzone and Chrome (youtube). On-board realtek and focusrite 2i2 don't have this issue. It's not SOC voltage related and neither interface problem as i tested it on 2700x+2080 and msi b450 + 5700xt. I use a 5700xt exact same as the b450 system (msi 5700xt gaming x). I'm leaning towards being PCIe 4.0 related but i need to do further tests. If i remember well there is a voltage you can adjust in bios affecting PCIe stability. However until i test it i'm pretty certain the USB port i'm using comes straight from the CPU and not the chipset so it's unlikely to be that but you never know.


Does it use standard Windows Audio driver or a ASIO/Thesycon driver, if the second check your buffers & lower them.


----------



## ManniX-ITA

St0RM53 said:


> Just saw there is rev 1.2 x570 aorus master. What did they change this time?
> 
> Also i am having some issues with audio crackling when using a specific usb DAC (Motu M2) specifically in Warzone and Chrome (youtube). On-board realtek and focusrite 2i2 don't have this issue. It's not SOC voltage related and neither interface problem as i tested it on 2700x+2080 and msi b450 + 5700xt. I use a 5700xt exact same as the b450 system (msi 5700xt gaming x). I'm leaning towards being PCIe 4.0 related but i need to do further tests. If i remember well there is a voltage you can adjust in bios affecting PCIe stability. However until i test it i'm pretty certain the USB port i'm using comes straight from the CPU and not the chipset so it's unlikely to be that but you never know.


It's usually related to VDDG; unstable memory overclock can cause the same.
If you can't find a solution, probably need to lower the IF clock.
Couldn't get completely rid of audio crackling with F20 bioses; if you are using an F20 try to revert to F11/F12.
A workaround, not recommended, it's to not use a USB port directly connected to the CPU.
But then you are just avoiding the issue.


----------



## Joseph Mills

I've started having Ethernet issues with my Aorus Elite X570 board (as described by this Reddit user - https://www.reddit.com/r/gigabyte/comments/fx2r9d/aorus_elite_x570_ethernetssd_partially_stops/ ). I know the Elite Wifi version had issues with the wireless, could the same be true about the Ethernet card? Can anyone give tips on how to fix this? I've done all the basic troubleshooting things other than switching the Ethernet cable.


----------



## superleeds27

Joseph Mills said:


> I've started having Ethernet issues with my Aorus Elite X570 board (as described by this Reddit user - https://www.reddit.com/r/gigabyte/comments/fx2r9d/aorus_elite_x570_ethernetssd_partially_stops/ ). I know the Elite Wifi version had issues with the wireless, could the same be true about the Ethernet card? Can anyone give tips on how to fix this? I've done all the basic troubleshooting things other than switching the Ethernet cable.


Try a new cable, see if that works. Always try a new cable!

Disable the ethernet port and try a ethernet card if you have one. If that works then the issue is with the port.

Not sure there's much else you can do.


----------



## Delta9k

Ownedj00 said:


> Is the Unify worth it coming from the Master? I've been having cold boot problems and i'm going to RMA this board and get a Unify like i should have in the first place.


I have not had any cold boot issues with either of the Master boards I have. I've had the first one since Zen2 launch and the 2nd I picked up when the 3950X was released. Regarding Sleep/wake - I am not a good one to ask as I do not use sleep or hibernation and disable the functionality in Windows. Just my preference. 

Regarding recommending the Unify, I think it is a great board. Calling one better than the other is difficult as they each have positives. If I had to pinpoint my the biggest plus with the Unify, it is the Chipset fan placement and that it is less obstructed by GPU heat sinks and not directly in the path of the heat-wash dumped by the GPU cooler. My M.2s (the Gen 4 primary sockets with direct path to CPU above the PCIe 16x slot) and chipset temps themselves, are a nominal 7-11C cooler on the Unify. Also, I like that there is no added RGB. What I miss from the Master on the Unify is the rear I/O is not as complete and only single Ethernet port and its not Intel) The Audio (rear) is better on the Master too in my opinion - running direct into my Edifier 1700BTs, they sound better - but this could be a matter of personal discretion as are other items like the difference in UEFI's.

I would have no problems recommending the Unify to anyone looking for a good x570 board and I would rank it in the same category as the x570 Master and Crosshair VIII - and its generally $60-$90 USD less, which gives it a great value to performance ratio.

I posted my first impressions of the Unify back when I first picked one up, *Here*


----------



## St0RM53

prymortal said:


> Does it use standard Windows Audio driver or a ASIO/Thesycon driver, if the second check your buffers & lower them.





ManniX-ITA said:


> It's usually related to VDDG; unstable memory overclock can cause the same.
> If you can't find a solution, probably need to lower the IF clock.
> Couldn't get completely rid of audio crackling with F20 bioses; if you are using an F20 try to revert to F11/F12.
> A workaround, not recommended, it's to not use a USB port directly connected to the CPU.
> But then you are just avoiding the issue.


No it doesn't, it has it's own ASIO driver and running WDM if you are not using it in ASIO mode.
However the issue is present in both ASIO at any buffer size, and WDM. I am running Sonarworks so i basically passthrough any audio in either ASIO or WASAPI mode but the issue is present in both cases even when not running Sonarworks.
From what i've noticed is very application depended: Warzone is the worst, stuttering non-stop (and i know it's not only the application since it will cutout audio from other programs as well), Chrome is 2nd (tested with hardware decoding disabled as well), and Acrobat when scrolling a document..weird stuff..PUBG on the other hand which has ****ty programmers has 0 issues..go figure

I'm still on F11, won't try F20 until it's stable (maybe i will overwrite my 2nd bios with F7b). I'm running 1900Mhz 1:1:1 e-die 10000% Karhu tested. PBO bug doesn't seem to matter or not. I hope to find some time to test and maybe borrow an Nvidia gpu as well to see if it makes a difference because something suspicious is going on: https://www.reddit.com/r/AMDHelp/comments/f40rbq/audio_cracklingdropouts_rx5700_usb_audio/


----------



## Ownedj00

Delta9k said:


> I have not had any cold boot issues with either of the Master boards I have. I've had the first one since Zen2 launch and the 2nd I picked up when the 3950X was released. Regarding Sleep/wake - I am not a good one to ask as I do not use sleep or hibernation and disable the functionality in Windows. Just my preference.
> 
> Regarding recommending the Unify, I think it is a great board. Calling one better than the other is difficult as they each have positives. If I had to pinpoint my the biggest plus with the Unify, it is the Chipset fan placement and that it is less obstructed by GPU heat sinks and not directly in the path of the heat-wash dumped by the GPU cooler. My M.2s (the Gen 4 primary sockets with direct path to CPU above the PCIe 16x slot) and chipset temps themselves, are a nominal 7-11C cooler on the Unify. Also, I like that there is no added RGB. What I miss from the Master on the Unify is the rear I/O is not as complete and only single Ethernet port and its not Intel) The Audio (rear) is better on the Master too in my opinion - running direct into my Edifier 1700BTs, they sound better - but this could be a matter of personal discretion as are other items like the difference in UEFI's.
> 
> I would have no problems recommending the Unify to anyone looking for a good x570 board and I would rank it in the same category as the x570 Master and Crosshair VIII - and its generally $60-$90 USD less, which gives it a great value to performance ratio.
> 
> I posted my first impressions of the Unify back when I first picked one up, *Here*


Thanks very much. i'm just in 2 minds what to do with my mobo as i think this board needs to be RMA'd as i cant run anything as my bios resets every few days so even running XMP is pointless. But do i buy the unify, RMA this master then sell it when i get it or a new one back or do i just buy a cheap B550 in the mean time whilst i RMA my Master board then sell the B550 board when i get my master back from RMA. 

Will Gigabyte RMA my board for this problem and are they good with RMA's? or will they just send it back to me without being fixed?


----------



## Illined

Ownedj00 said:


> Thanks very much. i'm just in 2 minds what to do with my mobo as i think this board needs to be RMA'd as i cant run anything as my bios resets every few days so even running XMP is pointless. But do i buy the unify, RMA this master then sell it when i get it or a new one back or do i just buy a cheap B550 in the mean time whilst i RMA my Master board then sell the B550 board when i get my master back from RMA.
> 
> Will Gigabyte RMA my board for this problem and are they good with RMA's? or will they just send it back to me without being fixed?



From the perspective of a shop or company, you say it resets every few days. You send the board back and they power it up. It seems to be working fine. They're not going to let it sit there, assembled, for a "few days" to check if the settings do in fact reset. Even if they wait a "few days", how long is that even? What if it doesn't reset in the time period that they think is a "few days"? So what will happen is, it powers up, they set XMP which seems to be working fine. The board seems to be working fine. They'll send you a notice that it is working fine. If you are within like maybe two weeks of purchase they might keep it and refund you. If you're not? They'll send you back the same board and you'll still have the same issues.

The ball is now in your court. What will you do? Take the loss, chuck the board aside? Sell the board second hand risking the possibility of giving someone else a ****ty board?

It may be stupid to ask, but did you try everything? Did you reseat RAM, CPU? Did you check the RAM for errors? With the details you have given, my bet would be on errors with the memory. This is a common cause of defaulting the board.


----------



## ManniX-ITA

St0RM53 said:


> No it doesn't, it has it's own ASIO driver and running WDM if you are not using it in ASIO mode.
> However the issue is present in both ASIO at any buffer size, and WDM. I am running Sonarworks so i basically passthrough any audio in either ASIO or WASAPI mode but the issue is present in both cases even when not running Sonarworks.
> From what i've noticed is very application depended: Warzone is the worst, stuttering non-stop (and i know it's not only the application since it will cutout audio from other programs as well), Chrome is 2nd (tested with hardware decoding disabled as well), and Acrobat when scrolling a document..weird stuff..PUBG on the other hand which has ****ty programmers has 0 issues..go figure
> 
> I'm still on F11, won't try F20 until it's stable (maybe i will overwrite my 2nd bios with F7b). I'm running 1900Mhz 1:1:1 e-die 10000% Karhu tested. PBO bug doesn't seem to matter or not. I hope to find some time to test and maybe borrow an Nvidia gpu as well to see if it makes a difference because something suspicious is going on: https://www.reddit.com/r/AMDHelp/comments/f40rbq/audio_cracklingdropouts_rx5700_usb_audio/


If you didn't already try with IF at 1800 MHz; at least you can exclude if it's IF specific or not.
About memory and audio crackling it doesn't matter if it's error free.
It happened once the timings were too tight and caused sporadic crackling while still 14000% Karhu tested and error free.


----------



## Gerd_Gerdsen

Can i load my old bios profiles when switching bios versions, when i save them external?


----------



## matthew87

Gerd_Gerdsen said:


> Can i load my old bios profiles when switching bios versions, when i save them external?


Nope 

Sadly


----------



## Gerd_Gerdsen

matthew87 said:


> Nope
> 
> Sadly



Thank you matthew, that sucks


----------



## m00nsun

Has anyone been through all these newly exposed settings with the f20b bios and understands what they do or don't do? Care to give a run down?


----------



## tau99

I am getting a tcpip.sys BSOD if I put my pc to sleep and return from it. WhoCrashed is pointing towards the Intel WiFi Card drivers and Module netwtw10.sys. I updated the drivers to the latest but no avail. I am running an x570 Aorus Master F11 Bios, 2x16gb @ 3200mhz, 3900x, GTX 1080 with the latest AMD, Intel, and Nvidia drivers.

I then tried to verify if it's the WiFi card by disabling it. My PC won't BSOD if I disable the WiFi card before sleep. The moment I wake up the PC and decide to reenable it, I get the same BSOD. Is anyone else running into this issue?

I know it's dumb to install the latest version of windows so quickly, but at least I can find potential issues before other people take the plunge.


----------



## St0RM53

St0RM53 said:


> No it doesn't, it has it's own ASIO driver and running WDM if you are not using it in ASIO mode.
> However the issue is present in both ASIO at any buffer size, and WDM. I am running Sonarworks so i basically passthrough any audio in either ASIO or WASAPI mode but the issue is present in both cases even when not running Sonarworks.
> From what i've noticed is very application depended: Warzone is the worst, stuttering non-stop (and i know it's not only the application since it will cutout audio from other programs as well), Chrome is 2nd (tested with hardware decoding disabled as well), and Acrobat when scrolling a document..weird stuff..PUBG on the other hand which has ****ty programmers has 0 issues..go figure
> 
> I'm still on F11, won't try F20 until it's stable (maybe i will overwrite my 2nd bios with F7b). I'm running 1900Mhz 1:1:1 e-die 10000% Karhu tested. PBO bug doesn't seem to matter or not. I hope to find some time to test and maybe borrow an Nvidia gpu as well to see if it makes a difference because something suspicious is going on: https://www.reddit.com/r/AMDHelp/comments/f40rbq/audio_cracklingdropouts_rx5700_usb_audio/


Small update. I've switched the DAC to a USB port coming from the X570 chipset (double checked the diagram and through the device manager connection type) instead from the CPU and the issue is GREATLY improved. In fact in Warzone now the issue is almost non-existent. In Chrome if you example click on a tab not loaded that loads the CPU suddenly it will still cutout / pop. It's a different kind of pop however, let's say a big stutter where before it was several microstutters. This seems to be related to some voltage/adjustment on the CPU...Any idea which ones to play with?

example in warzone before (if it doesn't show, w8 for it to upload):


----------



## Nicked_Wicked

From what I’ve seen on the spec sheet these are the only ones that are chipset powered. The other USB ports are CPU powered. I tend to have problems with DAC’s and other devices with the CPU ones as well, not reliable at all unfortunately.


----------



## prymortal

Dacs should always be USB 2.0 powered. In saying that we are not far off USB Type-C Dacs from MB becoming the Norm.
There is more you really need to do to rule out common Dac issues, But looking at the vid....Its probably wont help. 
(disable power management for USB HID, USBC, removing doubles + incorrectly installed devices all in device manager. Sound: 16/24/36 44.1hz testing. Disable Enhancements & 3rd party audio software)

Edit: Forgot replace USB cable - Cheap is fine as long as its shielded internally.


----------



## ManniX-ITA

St0RM53 said:


> Small update. I've switched the DAC to a USB port coming from the X570 chipset (double checked the diagram and through the device manager connection type) instead from the CPU and the issue is GREATLY improved. In fact in Warzone now the issue is almost non-existent. In Chrome if you example click on a tab not loaded that loads the CPU suddenly it will still cutout / pop. It's a different kind of pop however, let's say a big stutter where before it was several microstutters. This seems to be related to some voltage/adjustment on the CPU...Any idea which ones to play with?
> 
> example in warzone before (if it doesn't show, w8 for it to upload): https://youtu.be/6A7pBEm1FBY


You have to play with VDDG and SOC Voltage.
Splitting different VDDG voltages on IOD and CCD can help.


----------



## ManniX-ITA

Nicked_Wicked said:


> From what I’ve seen on the spec sheet these are the only ones that are chipset powered. The other USB ports are CPU powered. I tend to have problems with DAC’s and other devices with the CPU ones as well, not reliable at all unfortunately.


There are also the internal headers which should all come from the Chipset; 2 x USB 3 and 2 x USB 2.
Those are probably the most reliable overall due to the distance from the CPU/VRM parts.
Can be used with slot brackets on the back.


----------



## Ownedj00

Illined said:


> From the perspective of a shop or company, you say it resets every few days. You send the board back and they power it up. It seems to be working fine. They're not going to let it sit there, assembled, for a "few days" to check if the settings do in fact reset. Even if they wait a "few days", how long is that even? What if it doesn't reset in the time period that they think is a "few days"? So what will happen is, it powers up, they set XMP which seems to be working fine. The board seems to be working fine. They'll send you a notice that it is working fine. If you are within like maybe two weeks of purchase they might keep it and refund you. If you're not? They'll send you back the same board and you'll still have the same issues.
> 
> The ball is now in your court. What will you do? Take the loss, chuck the board aside? Sell the board second hand risking the possibility of giving someone else a ****ty board?
> 
> It may be stupid to ask, but did you try everything? Did you reseat RAM, CPU? Did you check the RAM for errors? With the details you have given, my bet would be on errors with the memory. This is a common cause of defaulting the board.


What you said above is my exact fear with RMA'ing this board. 

Yes i have reseated ram, changed ram, rebuilt the PC at the start of the year and the problem still exists.


----------



## PopReference

St0RM53 said:


> Small update. I've switched the DAC to a USB port coming from the X570 chipset (double checked the diagram and through the device manager connection type) instead from the CPU and the issue is GREATLY improved. In fact in Warzone now the issue is almost non-existent. In Chrome if you example click on a tab not loaded that loads the CPU suddenly it will still cutout / pop. It's a different kind of pop however, let's say a big stutter where before it was several microstutters. This seems to be related to some voltage/adjustment on the CPU...Any idea which ones to play with?
> 
> example in warzone before (if it doesn't show, w8 for it to upload): https://youtu.be/6A7pBEm1FBY


I've had similar issues with audio pop, found the main issue is High SOC voltage. Also the IFclk speed can be at issue depending on the Bios version.
It seems to be a kind of stutter originating in the CPU and not a DAC issue because all audio sources would experience the same problem.


----------



## Joseph Mills

Gigabyte pulled F12* and F20* bios from the Aorus Elite X570 download page.


----------



## meridius

matthew87 said:


> F11 bios works perfectly fine for me when it comes to sleep / hibernation.
> 
> I rolled back to F11 because F12g - F20a - F20b and F20 broke sleep and crashed the machine.


was this not a driver problem with the network card ? and you had to updates it to the latest driver to fix it.

not to sure

but here is the link

https://www.realtek.com/en/componen...0-1000m-gigabit-ethernet-pci-express-software


----------



## Ojive

Forgive me if it's a stupid question, but I see people using "EDC bug". Reading about what it is seems to me that it gives burts of higher current to CPU to allow it to boost higher. Stock EDC is something that AMD sets, right? What they think is safe for CPU?

I'd love higher boosts, but I'm worried about degrading or potentially burning my 3900X. I got a X570 Master, so I'm very good VRM-wise. How "safe" is EDC bug and/or is it worth the potential risk in terms of performance?


----------



## superleeds27

Joseph Mills said:


> Gigabyte pulled F12* and F20* bios from the Aorus Elite X570 download page.


Expecting a 'stable' release then that incorporates everything from the last stable bios to present day.

F12h is running fine for me.

Good to see they've had a tidy up though. That's good!


----------



## Bullfrawg

X570Master-Uzer said:


> I have had Aorus Master X570 for a yr now & I'm on BIOS F11, are there any BIOS vers that will allow Aorus Master to awake from sleep mode without it auto restarting? B/c this is really bugging the hell out of me, not to be able to sleep Aorus Master, as hot as it is being this summer. And this really is crap, b/c I have a 10 yr old Gigabyte 775 board with a modded quad Xeon OC/ed to 4.2 GHz & it even sleeps & wakes like a charm.


I had the same problem but don't remember where I found the solution, but see the attached image and make the changes to your power plan and it will wake from sleep as it should.


----------



## Ufuk Özsaran

Hello all.


X570 master revision updated. As 1.1 and 1.2.

What are the differences between the old version and the new version?


The Old Master was problematic and I had to sell it. 

Is a new revision master taken?

Thank you all.


----------



## tau99

Bullfrawg said:


> I had the same problem but don't remember where I found the solution, but see the attached image and make the changes to your power plan and it will wake from sleep as it should.



Dang, I tried that and it won't fix it for me. Whocrashed is pointing towards tcpip.sys. I believe it's related to the intel wifi card. Are you on Win 10 2004?


----------



## St0RM53

Nicked_Wicked said:


> From what I’ve seen on the spec sheet these are the only ones that are chipset powered. The other USB ports are CPU powered. I tend to have problems with DAC’s and other devices with the CPU ones as well, not reliable at all unfortunately.





prymortal said:


> Dacs should always be USB 2.0 powered. In saying that we are not far off USB Type-C Dacs from MB becoming the Norm.
> There is more you really need to do to rule out common Dac issues, But looking at the vid....Its probably wont help.
> (disable power management for USB HID, USBC, removing doubles + incorrectly installed devices all in device manager. Sound: 16/24/36 44.1hz testing. Disable Enhancements & 3rd party audio software)





ManniX-ITA said:


> You have to play with VDDG and SOC Voltage.
> Splitting different VDDG voltages on IOD and CCD can help.





ManniX-ITA said:


> There are also the internal headers which should all come from the Chipset; 2 x USB 3 and 2 x USB 2.
> Those are probably the most reliable overall due to the distance from the CPU/VRM parts.
> Can be used with slot brackets on the back.





PopReference said:


> I've had similar issues with audio pop, found the main issue is High SOC voltage. Also the IFclk speed can be at issue depending on the Bios version.
> It seems to be a kind of stutter originating in the CPU and not a DAC issue because all audio sources would experience the same problem.



Ok guys problem FULLY FIXED. I spend 6 hours testing different configurations. At least i found an easy method to test. Have multiple windows and tabs in chrome. One should be a Youtube video playing, grab another random tab and detach it and re-attach it "quickly". If the audio pops then you have a problem. It didn't matter what USB port was used using this method, CPU one, Chipset one, front panel one through chipset, etc. All would do the same problem. You can actually see in LatencyMon that hdaudbus.sys gets an ISR every time it pops, after the fix i get 0. 

Before i tell you what didn't affect it:
-HW scheduling enabled on gpu drivers (20.5.1 HWS)
-Chrome video decoding/encoding acceleration
-VDDG voltage (was at 0.950V, tested on 1V with no effect/0 improvement, SOC is on 1.15V, VDDP on 0.90V)
-PBO bug set or not
-Chipset driver version
-Power plans and USB power management
-Network drivers, and disabling both network adapters
-More things i forgot

And the issue is...drum roll...PCIe 4.0! Set to GEN 3 and bam, everything works and i reverted all the changes i made above with 0 issues after.
It's like we are beta testing for AMD and mobo vendors. Now i don't know what exactly causes the issue..CPU PCIe phy? GPU drivers? Mobo signal integrity? Bios configuration?
Considering Gigabyte released 2 more revisions of the X570 aorus master with improvements that should have been there from the start (TB header/support, shielded memory traces) i will surely thinking on using my EU 2 year warranty...

As for things that i didn't test:
- Reducing IF clock
- Other GPU driver versions (but i had this issue on previous drivers as well)
- Anything i didn't mention

Also it's weird that this specific interface had this issue where Focusrite 2i2 2nd gen didn't had it..This one i use now has lower effective latency so maybe that's why. Both are USB 2.0 interfaces and i tested them back to back before i sold the Focusrite.


----------



## scaramonga

I recommended setting to PCIe 3 ages ago for certain things, but it comes with the downfall of reduced drive performance if your running PCIe 4 drives, as it affects the whole BUS speed. This is the problem, and I suspect (but cannot confirm) it happens mostly on the latest Windows 10 (2004).


----------



## St0RM53

scaramonga said:


> I recommended setting to PCIe 3 ages ago for certain things, but it comes with the downfall of reduced drive performance if your running PCIe 4 drives, as it affects the whole BUS speed. This is the problem, and I suspect (but cannot confirm) it happens mostly on the latest Windows 10 (2004).


Yes i know this but not using a GEN 4 SSD yet. I'm on 2004 but if i remember well the issue was present on 1909 as well. I'll need to do further testing to find out the root cause and i've started already taking logs using Windows Performance Tools since i've noticed while i have 0 ISR's with pcie GEN 3 i'm still noticing i get lots of ISR counts on Wdf01000.sys which is the driver framework. Checking the logs shows dxgkrnl.sys and usbxhci.sys to be the worst offenders...first one is related to the GPU and 2nd one to the USB 3.0 drivers..why AMD didn't provide their own USB drivers in the chipset software is beyond me. 

https://i.imgur.com/Z1iXHw9.png

Btw just checked gigabyte has F20 bios released now and they've removed F12 from the download list


----------



## ryouiki

F20 released (official non-beta): https://download.gigabyte.com/FileList/BIOS/mb_bios_x570-aorus-master_f20.zip

This is identical to F20 that was posted on Tweaktown by Stasio some time ago.


----------



## matthew87

Very disappointed, F20 has wake from hibernation issues.....


----------



## scaramonga

matthew87 said:


> Very disappointed, F20 has wake from hibernation issues.....


Flash to second BIOS, preferably 'untouched', as there are some settings that do not get wiped after a 'load optimised default' state on this board, which, is pretty bad, even by Gigabyte's standard. Do same again, and 'load optimised' before, and after, each time, then set your BIOS up.

I always flash twice, any BIOS, have done since the Z370-390 series.


----------



## dansi

Delta9k said:


> ;; Caution: At Your Own risk ;;
> Buildzoid shows you here...
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G7Z7bJJcCNY&feature=youtu.be





matthew87 said:


> Very disappointed, F20 has wake from hibernation issues.....


Yeah i think F20 only add in the security patch for apu. 
Else it is same as F20b.


----------



## ryouiki

scaramonga said:


> Flash to second BIOS, preferably 'untouched', as there are some settings that do not get wiped after a 'load optimised default' state on this board, which, is pretty bad, even by Gigabyte's standard. Do same again, and 'load optimised' before, and after, each time, then set your BIOS up.
> 
> I always flash twice, any BIOS, have done since the Z370-390 series.


From what i've seen, even doing this does not reset everything (AMD Overclocking Menu in particular) the only way I've found to completely clean things up is QFlash+.


----------



## ManniX-ITA

Ojive said:


> Forgive me if it's a stupid question, but I see people using "EDC bug". Reading about what it is seems to me that it gives burts of higher current to CPU to allow it to boost higher. Stock EDC is something that AMD sets, right? What they think is safe for CPU?
> 
> I'd love higher boosts, but I'm worried about degrading or potentially burning my 3900X. I got a X570 Master, so I'm very good VRM-wise. How "safe" is EDC bug and/or is it worth the potential risk in terms of performance?


It's a small bump in performances, it's noticeable but still in the range of few percent points.
Good enough to bring single core on par with Intel CPUs.
Certainly doesn't burn CPU, degrading is on par with normal PBO.
You need a good cooling.



St0RM53 said:


> Ok guys problem FULLY FIXED. I spend 6 hours testing different configurations. At least i found an easy method to test. Have multiple windows and tabs in chrome. One should be a Youtube video playing, grab another random tab and detach it and re-attach it "quickly". If the audio pops then you have a problem. It didn't matter what USB port was used using this method, CPU one, Chipset one, front panel one through chipset, etc. All would do the same problem. You can actually see in LatencyMon that hdaudbus.sys gets an ISR every time it pops, after the fix i get 0.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Before i tell you what didn't affect it:
> -HW scheduling enabled on gpu drivers (20.5.1 HWS)
> -Chrome video decoding/encoding acceleration
> -VDDG voltage (was at 0.950V, tested on 1V with no effect/0 improvement, SOC is on 1.15V, VDDP on 0.90V)
> -PBO bug set or not
> -Chipset driver version
> -Power plans and USB power management
> -Network drivers, and disabling both network adapters
> -More things i forgot
> 
> And the issue is...drum roll...PCIe 4.0! Set to GEN 3 and bam, everything works and i reverted all the changes i made above with 0 issues after.
> It's like we are beta testing for AMD and mobo vendors. Now i don't know what exactly causes the issue..CPU PCIe phy? GPU drivers? Mobo signal integrity? Bios configuration?
> Considering Gigabyte released 2 more revisions of the X570 aorus master with improvements that should have been there from the start (TB header/support, shielded memory traces) i will surely thinking on using my EU 2 year warranty...
> 
> As for things that i didn't test:
> - Reducing IF clock
> - Other GPU driver versions (but i had this issue on previous drivers as well)
> - Anything i didn't mention
> 
> Also it's weird that this specific interface had this issue where Focusrite 2i2 2nd gen didn't had it..This one i use now has lower effective latency so maybe that's why. Both are USB 2.0 interfaces and i tested them back to back before i sold the Focusrite.


Yes it's a solution but I'd rather scale down with IF clock.
Setting Gen3 will cut in half the bandwidth from the x570 chipset.
Especially if you have a lot of SATA drives is quite a hit.
I'd consider it only as a last resort solution.


----------



## matthew87

scaramonga said:


> Flash to second BIOS, preferably 'untouched', as there are some settings that do not get wiped after a 'load optimised default' state on this board, which, is pretty bad, even by Gigabyte's standard. Do same again, and 'load optimised' before, and after, each time, then set your BIOS up.
> 
> I always flash twice, any BIOS, have done since the Z370-390 series.


Thanks

I already tried that but it didn't seem to make any difference. 

There's no rhyme or reason to the crashes, just whatever Gigabyte changed in their BIOS between F11 and F20. 

Reverted back to F11 and everything is solid as a rock.


----------



## SacraficeMyGoat

Can I download multiple BIOS's on the same USB flashdrive for QFlash? Am I able to select what BIOS I download from the USB if I do it this way, or can I only put one BIOS per USB drive?


----------



## ryouiki

SacraficeMyGoat said:


> Can I download multiple BIOS's on the same USB flashdrive for QFlash? Am I able to select what BIOS I download from the USB if I do it this way, or can I only put one BIOS per USB drive?


QFlash (normal) yes, QFlash+ (BIOS button on rear panel) no.


----------



## SacraficeMyGoat

ryouiki said:


> SacraficeMyGoat said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can I download multiple BIOS's on the same USB flashdrive for QFlash? Am I able to select what BIOS I download from the USB if I do it this way, or can I only put one BIOS per USB drive?
> 
> 
> 
> QFlash (normal) yes, QFlash+ (BIOS button on rear panel) no.
Click to expand...

Okay, thanks. So I can go into the BIOS and select QFlash and do it that way? Just not the button?

They do the same thing right? QFlash+ is just if you brick your BIOS?


----------



## ryouiki

SacraficeMyGoat said:


> Okay, thanks. So I can go into the BIOS and select QFlash and do it that way? Just not the button?
> 
> They do the same thing right? QFlash+ is just if you brick your BIOS?


QFlash from the BIOS menu will allow you select which USB/which file and do some simplistic checks of the file to make sure it is actually a valid BIOS before applying.

QFlash+ is basically "flashback" on other vendors, letting you update the BIOS without even a CPU installed (or if the current CPU is not supported by the installed BIOS)... it searches the attached USB (only in the BIOS USB slot on the rear panel) from for a file called GIGABYTE.bin and if it finds it will flash that BIOS. That said it also seems to be the only way *I've* seen to get all the values to reset in every menu. QFlash+ takes quite some time however, and is really difficult to understand what it is doing unless your USB drive has some type of status/access LED... you do not want to interrupt it thinking it is not doing anything.


----------



## Bullfrawg

tau99 said:


> Dang, I tried that and it won't fix it for me. Whocrashed is pointing towards tcpip.sys. I believe it's related to the intel wifi card. Are you on Win 10 2004?


Yes 2004


----------



## V1TRU

They removed f20 from official italian support page of Pro Wifi I.
Guess something is wrong in the build, but i found it stable (after wake from lane disabling)


----------



## dansi

oh i move from f20a to f20b to F20

preliminary f20 seems best, gave me good aida64 latency and bclk OC stability without voltage increase

f20a has good bclk OC stability, took a small hit in latency.

f20b needs a slight soc voltage offset increase


----------



## prymortal

ryouiki said:


> F20 released (official non-beta): https://download.gigabyte.com/FileList/BIOS/mb_bios_x570-aorus-master_f20.zip
> 
> This is identical to F20 that was posted on Tweaktown by Stasio some time ago.


Sum check is the same.
but the Gigabyte one has the "USB Type-C / Titan Ridge" Option again, the Tweaktown one didn't, For X570 Master F20.


The reinstalling F20 from website fixed the issues with the Tweaktown one not boosting under load, only spikes at idle. So I forget who posted earlier said double install of bio's to remove bugged old settings might be onto something for my issue.


----------



## Nicked_Wicked

St0RM53 said:


> Nicked_Wicked said:
> 
> 
> 
> From what Iâ€™️ve seen on the spec sheet these are the only ones that are chipset powered. The other USB ports are CPU powered. I tend to have problems with DACâ€™️s and other devices with the CPU ones as well, not reliable at all unfortunately.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> prymortal said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dacs should always be USB 2.0 powered. In saying that we are not far off USB Type-C Dacs from MB becoming the Norm.
> There is more you really need to do to rule out common Dac issues, But looking at the vid....Its probably wont help.
> (disable power management for USB HID, USBC, removing doubles + incorrectly installed devices all in device manager. Sound: 16/24/36 44.1hz testing. Disable Enhancements & 3rd party audio software)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ManniX-ITA said:
> 
> 
> 
> You have to play with VDDG and SOC Voltage.
> Splitting different VDDG voltages on IOD and CCD can help.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ManniX-ITA said:
> 
> 
> 
> There are also the internal headers which should all come from the Chipset; 2 x USB 3 and 2 x USB 2.
> Those are probably the most reliable overall due to the distance from the CPU/VRM parts.
> Can be used with slot brackets on the back.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PopReference said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've had similar issues with audio pop, found the main issue is High SOC voltage. Also the IFclk speed can be at issue depending on the Bios version.
> It seems to be a kind of stutter originating in the CPU and not a DAC issue because all audio sources would experience the same problem.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ok guys problem FULLY FIXED. I spend 6 hours testing different configurations. At least i found an easy method to test. Have multiple windows and tabs in chrome. One should be a Youtube video playing, grab another random tab and detach it and re-attach it "quickly". If the audio pops then you have a problem. It didn't matter what USB port was used using this method, CPU one, Chipset one, front panel one through chipset, etc. All would do the same problem. You can actually see in LatencyMon that hdaudbus.sys gets an ISR every time it pops, after the fix i get 0.
> 
> Before i tell you what didn't affect it:
> -HW scheduling enabled on gpu drivers (20.5.1 HWS)
> -Chrome video decoding/encoding acceleration
> -VDDG voltage (was at 0.950V, tested on 1V with no effect/0 improvement, SOC is on 1.15V, VDDP on 0.90V)
> -PBO bug set or not
> -Chipset driver version
> -Power plans and USB power management
> -Network drivers, and disabling both network adapters
> -More things i forgot
> 
> And the issue is...drum roll...PCIe 4.0! Set to GEN 3 and bam, everything works and i reverted all the changes i made above with 0 issues after.
> It's like we are beta testing for AMD and mobo vendors. Now i don't know what exactly causes the issue..CPU PCIe phy? GPU drivers? Mobo signal integrity? Bios configuration?
> Considering Gigabyte released 2 more revisions of the X570 aorus master with improvements that should have been there from the start (TB header/support, shielded memory traces) i will surely thinking on using my EU 2 year warranty...
> 
> As for things that i didn't test:
> - Reducing IF clock
> - Other GPU driver versions (but i had this issue on previous drivers as well)
> - Anything i didn't mention
> 
> Also it's weird that this specific interface had this issue where Focusrite 2i2 2nd gen didn't had it..This one i use now has lower effective latency so maybe that's why. Both are USB 2.0 interfaces and i tested them back to back before i sold the Focusrite.
Click to expand...

I might know what your issue was, I used to have audio dropouts as well completely at random regardless of load but I could reproduce it with certain scenes or workloads. 

Drove me mad for months until I grabbed 2070S for NVENC as well as CUDA applications, when I plugged in the 2070S it the dropouts suddenly disappeared.

While I was pretty sure I just had a faulty set of memory, turns out some 5700 XT’s have some kind of PCIE defect that causes a bunch of issues. PCIE 3.0 didn’t work as well as plenty other tweaks, sold it to someone else (with warranty of course) and he didn’t have any issue it seems, might be down to X570 boards, I even replaced my Aorus Master and it had exactly the same issue. 

Never had such a rare and extremely hard to diagnose issue.



prymortal said:


> ryouiki said:
> 
> 
> 
> F20 released (official non-beta): https://download.gigabyte.com/FileList/BIOS/mb_bios_x570-aorus-master_f20.zip
> 
> This is identical to F20 that was posted on Tweaktown by Stasio some time ago.
> 
> 
> 
> Sum check is the same.
> but the Gigabyte one has the "USB Type-C / Titan Ridge" Option again, the Tweaktown one didn't, For X570 Master F20.
> 
> The reinstalling F20 from website fixed the issues with the Tweaktown one not boosting under load, only spikes at idle. So I forget who posted earlier said double install of bio's to remove bugged old settings might be onto something for my issue.
Click to expand...

Did you check if the checksum is different?


----------



## Leito360

ManniX-ITA said:


> It's a small bump in performances, it's noticeable but still in the range of few percent points.
> Good enough to bring single core on par with Intel CPUs.
> Certainly doesn't burn CPU, degrading is on par with normal PBO.
> You need a good cooling.


What would you call a "good cooling"? I'm using a 3700X (Stock, PBO disabled) on Elite Wifi


----------



## ManniX-ITA

Leito360 said:


> What would you call a "good cooling"? I'm using a 3700X (Stock, PBO disabled) on Elite Wifi


You'll get another 5c, at least, in peak temperature.
Stock cooler is likely not enough, you'll get probably throttled before seeing any gain.
A very good air cooler (eg. Noctua NH-D15, beQuiet DRP 4) or wc AIO are recommended and should be enough.


----------



## Leito360

ManniX-ITA said:


> You'll get another 5c, at least, in peak temperature.
> Stock cooler is likely not enough, you'll get probably throttled before seeing any gain.
> A very good air cooler (eg. Noctua NH-D15, beQuiet DRP 4) or wc AIO are recommended and should be enough.


Thank you. BTW, were you able to solve your F20 issues? I'm on F12e and I was thinking about updating the BIOS before, finally, do some memory OC. i'm reading very mixed opinions about F20, for some it's doing great, for others, it's a nightmare.


----------



## ManniX-ITA

Leito360 said:


> Thank you. BTW, were you able to solve your F20 issues? I'm on F12e and I was thinking about updating the BIOS before, finally, do some memory OC. i'm reading very mixed opinions about F20, for some it's doing great, for others, it's a nightmare.


You're welcome :thumb:
It's indeed like that, very mixed results.
F20b was a bit better but still almost same serious issues.
Didn't try latest F20 but I don't expect much better.
Official release should be coming this week; hopefully it's something better than the F20 on TT.


----------



## Leito360

ManniX-ITA said:


> You're welcome :thumb:
> It's indeed like that, very mixed results.
> F20b was a bit better but still almost same serious issues.
> Didn't try latest F20 but I don't expect much better.
> Official release should be coming this week; hopefully it's something better than the F20 on TT.


Official F20 has been out for, at least, 4 days, it's on Gigabyte's site. It's available for Elite and Master (of course, i didn't check the other boards).


----------



## Acertified

Leito360 said:


> Official F20 has been out for, at least, 4 days, it's on Gigabyte's site. It's available for Elite and Master (of course, i didn't check the other boards).


It is also out for the Pro WiFi on the US site.


----------



## thomasgreco0499

Anyone else get monitor disconnect and reconnects on F20A for x570? I am now skeptical to update to F20 full release and stick on F11


----------



## Ojive

ManniX-ITA said:


> You'll get another 5c, at least, in peak temperature.
> Stock cooler is likely not enough, you'll get probably throttled before seeing any gain.
> A very good air cooler (eg. Noctua NH-D15, beQuiet DRP 4) or wc AIO are recommended and should be enough.


I'm very tempted. I'm rolling a Deepcool Castle 360 RGB (360 rad) with Cooler Master Nano paste and I'm planning on having this CPU for "up to 10 years". My usual PC builds last that long before I upgrade again. That's why I'm asking that much about degradation and whether unlimited EDC will fry something in the long run.


----------



## dansi

ok i ran aida64 latency test for several boots, and i can say F20 latency is noticeably better...


----------



## dansi

Ojive said:


> I'm very tempted. I'm rolling a Deepcool Castle 360 RGB (360 rad) with Cooler Master Nano paste and I'm planning on having this CPU for "up to 10 years". My usual PC builds last that long before I upgrade again. That's why I'm asking that much about degradation and whether unlimited EDC will fry something in the long run.


my 3950x, the edc bug dont work. i think some other users also reported edc bug wont work. 

no harm trying. it wont fry anything.


----------



## Yuke

Aorus Master - F20 final release

Absolutely nothing has changed for me. ._.

Latencies, Bandwidth, Boostclocks, all the same as with F12g.


----------



## ManniX-ITA

Leito360 said:


> Official F20 has been out for, at least, 4 days, it's on Gigabyte's site. It's available for Elite and Master (of course, i didn't check the other boards).


The previous F20 was pulled out a few days ago, not sure 100% but I think till yesterday was still not there.
The "final" BIOS for XT support is planned for the 2nd half of July.
Hope there's something else in the pipeline.



Ojive said:


> I'm very tempted. I'm rolling a Deepcool Castle 360 RGB (360 rad) with Cooler Master Nano paste and I'm planning on having this CPU for "up to 10 years". My usual PC builds last that long before I upgrade again. That's why I'm asking that much about degradation and whether unlimited EDC will fry something in the long run.


Hard to say the effect over 10 years.
But probably not much worse than normal PBO.
If you plan to keep it for so much time the only safe bet is to run it at stock.


----------



## Ojive

dansi said:


> my 3950x, the edc bug dont work. i think some other users also reported edc bug wont work.
> 
> no harm trying. it wont fry anything.


Holy ****, it worked!

I have NEVER seen my chip go up to 4.6Ghz. I have now two cores that went up to 4649.4Mhz and 4599.4Mhz, and a third rolling 4549.4Mhz.

What makes me worried is the peak that went up from 1.48ish up to 1.50 on one core (before), and now 1.50 max on all cores. But I guess that's what happens when you let the dog off the leash? It's idling at 1.0 and average is 1.2v

edit: CPU temp during R20 run is 75C (30-35C idle), VRM MOS: 41C.


----------



## ManniX-ITA

Ojive said:


> Holy ****, it worked!
> 
> I have NEVER seen my chip go up to 4.6Ghz. I have now two cores that went up to 4649.4Mhz and 4599.4Mhz, and a third rolling 4549.4Mhz.
> 
> What makes me worried is the peak that went up from 1.48ish up to 1.50 on one core (before), and now 1.50 max on all cores. But I guess that's what happens when you let the dog off the leash? It's idling at 1.0 and average is 1.2v


Nice 
But check with some benchmarks that it goes actually faster.
Clocks can be high but performance same or worse.


----------



## Ojive

ManniX-ITA said:


> Nice
> But check with some benchmarks that it goes actually faster.
> Clocks can be high but performance same or worse.


R20 went up from 69xx'ish to 72xx-7408. What I also like about this is that multicore speed is back to 4.2Ghz all core load as it was a year ago on my rev.1.0 original F4 BIOS. When I got this rev.1.1 board back from RMA it had F11 and all core load was 4.0 :/


----------



## ManniX-ITA

Ojive said:


> R20 went up from 69xx'ish to 72xx-7408. What I also like about this is that multicore speed is back to 4.2Ghz all core load as it was a year ago on my rev.1.0 original F4 BIOS. When I got this rev.1.1 board back from RMA it had F11 and all core load was 4.0 :/


Looks good, I'd suggest you test if you can go down with voltage with a negative offset.
You could get better thermals and same or even better performances.


----------



## SacraficeMyGoat

Just upgraded from F12g to F20. So far I haven't noticed any performance difference @ 3800MHz/1900FCLK. Getting the same latency as F12g with the same settings.

CPU Frequency was showing a bit higher in BIOS though, which was odd. IIRC it was showing around 4040MHz when it used to show 3600MHz. So maybe the CPU is boosting higher now?


----------



## Ojive

ManniX-ITA said:


> Looks good, I'd suggest you test if you can go down with voltage with a negative offset.
> You could get better thermals and same or even better performances.


Hehe doesn't seem to be much left to go on. 

Previously, I managed to undervolt it with an offset of -0.10000. I tried the same now, and I got chain BSODs one after another. I tried -0.05000 now and managed to boot into windows. Max vcore on all cores is 1.494 (down from 1.500). Only one core had max boost at 1.500 so far.

This is insane, however. One core at 4650.5 and another at 4600.5. I have never seen anything like it. On the contrary, I thought my chip has degraded since it was running 4000Mhz during all core loads and had a max boost of 4500Mhz.

I'll need to check if -0.05 offset is stable enough for every day gaming or folding.


----------



## Yuke

Yuke said:


> Aorus Master - F20 final release
> 
> Absolutely nothing has changed for me. ._.
> 
> Latencies, Bandwidth, Boostclocks, all the same as with F12g.


Well, i lost 50 points in CPU-Z multicore and 3-4 in single core.

Geekbench on the other hand had my best result so far with the new BIOS...i dont get it.


----------



## dansi

i just restested aid64 latency and it consistently did best on f20. 

At least with ryzen and svm on, i find you may want to retest on fresh boot because bclk is not consistent

Past bios, i was getting between high 67s and mid 68s.

f20 seems good for memory as other aida64 membench are more consistently better. :thumb:


----------



## SacraficeMyGoat

dansi said:


> i just restested aid64 latency and it consistently did best on f20.
> 
> At least with ryzen and svm on, i find you may want to retest on fresh boot because bclk is not consistent
> 
> Past bios, i was getting between high 67s and mid 68s.
> 
> f20 seems good for memory as other aida64 membench are more consistently better. /forum/images/smilies/thumb.gif


I'm pretty new to RAM OCing, what's a good latency to achieve, and what does getting a lower latency do (quicker response time from windows, faster boot time?)

With my 3700x and Micron E Die @ 3800MHz 1900FCLK, I get 67.2ns. This is just with DRAM Calc Safe settings, I haven't done much manual tuning.


----------



## dansi

For consumer, latency helps with games, is a reason why Intel cpus are still better (besides their higher clocks too).

Im about 3666 @ 1833 with bclk OC and tighter ram timings. F20 has been giving me best memory results on the tweaks :thumb:


----------



## Delta9k

I'm running F11 and I am finding it difficult to see the value in updating to F20 based on performance metrics alone from what I've been seeing around the webs, and considering my use case. This system is nothing special. I mean, all stock settings CPU - no BCLK, no PBO, no under volt, etc. etc., just dialed in the ram kit to take advantage of 3800/1900 settings which appear to be the sweet spot for Zen2, and nothing too crazy on the ram timings at that. The CPU is boosting well, down clocks when not loaded, and the mem does OK. I think the best latency I've recorded is 63.1ns but heck, it's not like I'm looking to set records - it's my daily driver - stability is key and I feel like I'm getting something more than what I paid for and it is performing on par, or even a bit above average than the norm. If it were not for the SMM Callout Privilege vulnerability I'm not sure I would update to F20, but it looks like that will be what forces my hand, though still not in any hurry...

Not sure if F20 will do any better.


----------



## rastaviper

SacraficeMyGoat said:


> I'm pretty new to RAM OCing, what's a good latency to achieve, and what does getting a lower latency do (quicker response time from windows, faster boot time?)
> 
> With my 3700x and Micron E Die @ 3800MHz 1900FCLK, I get 67.2ns. This is just with DRAM Calc Safe settings, I haven't done much manual tuning.


62.5-63 is considered as a good latency for Ryzen 3xxx

Only some high overclocked models can go to 61 or lower.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


----------



## PiotrMKG

rastaviper said:


> 62.5-63 is considered as a good latency for Ryzen 3xxx
> 
> Only some high overclocked models can go to 61 or lower.


And for comparison what latency has Intel ?

Edit: found it, ca. 45ns


----------



## dansi

Delta9k said:


> I'm running F11 and I am finding it difficult to see the value in updating to F20 based on performance metrics alone from what I've been seeing around the webs, and considering my use case. This system is nothing special. I mean, all stock settings CPU - no BCLK, no PBO, no under volt, etc. etc., just dialed in the ram kit to take advantage of 3800/1900 settings which appear to be the sweet spot for Zen2, and nothing too crazy on the ram timings at that. The CPU is boosting well, down clocks when not loaded, and the mem does OK. I think the best latency I've recorded is 63.1ns but heck, it's not like I'm looking to set records - it's my daily driver - stability is key and I feel like I'm getting something more than what I paid for and it is performing on par, or even a bit above average than the norm. If it were not for the SMM Callout Privilege vulnerability I'm not sure I would update to F20, but it looks like that will be what forces my hand, though still not in any hurry...
> 
> Not sure if F20 will do any better.


yours is very good ram results for 3950x. 
Those latency numbers usually is for 1 ccd highly clocked Zen2, without traversing across the IO dies.
i seldom see 3950x and 3900x below 65ns 

What is your ram, voltage and timings? New 3950x batch?


----------



## kazukun

F20 is quite difficult


----------



## d3v0

ManniX-ITA said:


> Did you try setting Power Supply Idle Power to Typical in Tweaker > Advanced CPU?
> Also ErP set to enabled can fix this kind of issues.


Hello Mannix, I tried changing both these settings as you recommended but I am still getting the random shutdowns while idle. Perhaps I need to bump up my undervolt. its -0.375v right now.


----------



## ManniX-ITA

d3v0 said:


> Hello Mannix, I tried changing both these settings as you recommended but I am still getting the random shutdowns while idle. Perhaps I need to bump up my undervolt. its -0.375v right now.


Yes try bumping up the offset.
Thought you had issues while was in sleep mode, not idle.
Another check could be changing the power saving schema and setting the min processor state at 50% instead of 100%.


----------



## Morph3R

BIOS F20 fun facts:

Stock [email protected] Master, XMP enabled, VCORE offset -0.065V, all other AUTO

- Memory latency improved (from 70.3 to 69.6 ns)
- Single Core benchmarks improved (CB20 496 -> 509 pts)
- Multi Core benchmarks worsened (CB20 4792 -> 4675 pts)

Interesting thing is that power reporting accuracy now averages around 99.6% (min 99.1%) despite of undervolt. Before was 77.8%

Happy because my board doesn't lie to my CPU about power anymore!

I have no issues so far. Machine feels smooth, snappy and responsive. 
I have feeling that games run a bit smoother also, but maybe just a placebo effect


----------



## Delta9k

dansi said:


> yours is very good ram results for 3950x.
> Those latency numbers usually is for 1 ccd highly clocked Zen2, without traversing across the IO dies.
> i seldom see 3950x and 3900x below 65ns
> 
> What is your ram, voltage and timings? New 3950x batch?


1.41 set in BIOS - HWiNFO64 reports 1.42. The CPU is from the 3950x launch (It did take me 40 days to find one in stock)

3800/1900 
7000% Karhu @ 0 errors
16 cycles TM5 using 1usmus config v3 @ 0 errors


----------



## d3v0

Morph3R said:


> BIOS F20 fun facts:
> 
> Stock [email protected] Master, XMP enabled, VCORE offset -0.065V, all other AUTO
> 
> - Memory latency improved (from 70.3 to 69.6 ns)
> - Single Core benchmarks improved (CB20 496 -> 509 pts)
> - Multi Core benchmarks worsened (CB20 4792 -> 4675 pts)
> 
> Interesting thing is that power reporting accuracy now averages around 99.6% (min 99.1%) despite of undervolt. Before was 77.8%
> 
> Happy because my board doesn't lie to my CPU about power anymore!
> 
> I have no issues so far. Machine feels smooth, snappy and responsive.
> I have feeling that games run a bit smoother also, but maybe just a placebo effect


Very cool results! We have the same CPU and motherboard - what ram and settings do you run right now? I am running a simple 1833mhz fabric/3667mhz CL16 set of ram. Considering trying to push further given GN's recent video on the 3600XT tweaks and how he gained 10% performance by improving memory speed.


----------



## Morph3R

d3v0 said:


> Very cool results! We have the same CPU and motherboard - what ram and settings do you run right now? I am running a simple 1833mhz fabric/3667mhz CL16 set of ram. Considering trying to push further given GN's recent video on the 3600XT tweaks and how he gained 10% performance by improving memory speed.


RAM is G.SKILL F4-3600C16D-32GTZN and I just enabled XMP profile, nothing more.
So that translates to 1800MHz fabric/3600MHz CL16-16-16-36 1.35V


----------



## spirch

following the rule, don't fix if not broken, should i update my bios to f20 while i currently run f10 with no issue at all?


any gain / benefit / anything that would worth updating?


----------



## dansi

spirch said:


> following the rule, don't fix if not broken, should i update my bios to f20 while i currently run f10 with no issue at all?
> 
> 
> any gain / benefit / anything that would worth updating?


imo a lot changes since f10.
i would update.

from f11 to f20, i felt it got better for me. nicer bclk overclocks and faster memory results, without any voltage increase. :thumb:

if you using csm off, dont forget to hit alt+cltr+f6 in bios, to switch a lower res to bypass slow bios


----------



## dansi

Delta9k said:


> 1.41 set in BIOS - HWiNFO64 reports 1.42. The CPU is from the 3950x launch (It did take me 40 days to find one in stock)
> 
> 3800/1900
> 7000% Karhu @ 0 errors
> 16 cycles TM5 using 1usmus config v3 @ 0 errors


nice what is your soc voltage?
and the llc levels for vcore and soc?

I may try follow your settings to see.


----------



## Dan Hot

Intressting that most have no problems with F20.
F20a&b runs not on my MASTER with the F20 from the Homepage i can run IF1867 but i have to raise SoC,VDDG and VDDP

F11 SoC 1,112V, SoC LLC High, VDDG 961, VDDP 951 stable

F20 SoC 1,15V, SoC LLC High, VDDG 1050, VDDP 1050 not enough testet


----------



## dansi

Dan Hot said:


> Intressting that most have no problems with F20.
> F20a&b runs not on my MASTER with the F20 from the Homepage i can run IF1867 but i have to raise SoC,VDDG and VDDP
> 
> F11 SoC 1,112V, SoC LLC High, VDDG 961, VDDP 951 stable
> 
> F20 SoC 1,15V, SoC LLC High, VDDG 1050, VDDP 1050 not enough testet


try decrease to 1.09v, 900 and 950?

f20 is better than f11 for me. :specool:


----------



## Nicked_Wicked

dansi said:


> try decrease to 1.09v, 900 and 950?
> 
> f20 is better than f11 for me. :specool:



What SoC voltage are you using? I'm still on 1.1v, 900/950mV, hope something like 1.075v or 1.050v won't cause any issues.


----------



## dansi

Nicked_Wicked said:


> What SoC voltage are you using? I'm still on 1.1v, 900/950mV, hope something like 1.075v or 1.050v won't cause any issues.


I used 'normal' with F20. which is default and hwinfo reading say 1.087-1.09v :specool:


----------



## Yuke

*F20 BIOS:*

I had lower multicore scores after switching to it and it seems that *the same settings* i had before *deliver less voltage* under multicore load.

In P95 i had *max voltage of 1.325V (SVI2)* with *F12g* BIOS (screenshot is still in the EDC thread) and *max boost of 4200Mhz*. In *F20* i have *max voltage of 1.312V (SVI2)* and *max boost of 4150Mhz.*

Single Core benchmarks are better tho.


----------



## Dan Hot

dansi said:


> try decrease to 1.09v, 900 and 950?
> 
> f20 is better than f11 for me. :specool:


What is VDDP and what is VDDG from ur post?


----------



## Rapidian

Moving from F12g to F20, I was not able to achieve the same memory overclock at IF1900 with memory speed 3800 CL16. I've tried a variety of SoC voltage, VDDG and VDDP but have not found a working combination that operated on F12g. I've since reverted. I'm interested if others who achieved 3800 memory speed overclocked in F12g were able to replay that directly in F20. XMP works fine, but I am interested in boosting.


----------



## Dan Hot

Rapidian said:


> Moving from F12g to F20, I was not able to achieve the same memory overclock at IF1900 with memory speed 3800 CL16. I've tried a variety of SoC voltage, VDDG and VDDP but have not found a working combination that operated on F12g. I've since reverted. I'm interested if others who achieved 3800 memory speed overclocked in F12g were able to replay that directly in F20. XMP works fine, but I am interested in boosting.


Same Problems here! I have to go down to IF1833


----------



## Yuke

Yuke said:


> *F20 BIOS:*
> 
> I had lower multicore scores after switching to it and it seems that *the same settings* i had before *deliver less voltage* under multicore load.
> 
> In P95 i had *max voltage of 1.325V (SVI2)* with *F12g* BIOS (screenshot is still in the EDC thread) and *max boost of 4200Mhz*. In *F20* i have *max voltage of 1.312V (SVI2)* and *max boost of 4150Mhz.*
> 
> Single Core benchmarks are better tho.


I just set my Voltage and LLC back to Auto and my performance is even better than before. F20 seems good to me. No need for tweaking, at least in my case...

EDC1, PPT0, TDC0, Skalar10 +150Mhz overdrive


----------



## SacraficeMyGoat

Rapidian said:


> Moving from F12g to F20, I was not able to achieve the same memory overclock at IF1900 with memory speed 3800 CL16. I've tried a variety of SoC voltage, VDDG and VDDP but have not found a working combination that operated on F12g. I've since reverted. I'm interested if others who achieved 3800 memory speed overclocked in F12g were able to replay that directly in F20. XMP works fine, but I am interested in boosting.


Interesting, I had no issues copying my settings from F12g to F20. Running 3800MHz/1900FCLK. Same VDDP/VDDG/SOC etc.

Did you load optimized defaults before and after flashing the BIOS? I also flashed mine through Qflash in the BIOS with a USB drive. Maybe try reflashing?


----------



## Rapidian

@SacrificeMyGoat, I flashed with the BIOS (F8) Update BIOS function and yes, I did Load Optimized Defaults before setting the overclocked memory. 

I've never had a problem doing this before (F11, all of the F12 beta) therefore the AGESA has changed something with the voltages in F20. This is really disconcerting because clearly my 3900x can reach IF1900 but a change is no longer allowing that height.

You said Load Optimized Defaults *BEFORE* and *AFTER* why would you need to even do this before? The flash of F20 is going to write and I'm still going to clear this after flashing of F20.


----------



## Sphex_

Flashed from F10c to F20 on my X570 Elite. Figured it was time to replace a 9 month old beta BIOS. No issues here. Latency stayed the same, RAM overclock is stable, the new UI elements and fixes are nice, and there's a ton of new options and settings to play around with. Most of which I don't understand. All in all, worth the trouble of writing all the settings down.


----------



## SacraficeMyGoat

Rapidian said:


> @SacrificeMyGoat, I flashed with the BIOS (F8) Update BIOS function and yes, I did Load Optimized Defaults before setting the overclocked memory.
> 
> I've never had a problem doing this before (F11, all of the F12 beta) therefore the AGESA has changed something with the voltages in F20. This is really disconcerting because clearly my 3900x can reach IF1900 but a change is no longer allowing that height.
> 
> You said Load Optimized Defaults *BEFORE* and *AFTER* why would you need to even do this before? The flash of F20 is going to write and I'm still going to clear this after flashing of F20.


The reason for loading optimized defaults before and after is because from what i've read some people have issues with settings not completely wiping (even if they show a different setting I believe.)

I'd recommend flashing it again (load optimized defaults before and after flashing), as I read a couple of pages back it may help clear everything and may help with certain issues.


----------



## pschorr1123

Rapidian said:


> @SacrificeMyGoat, I flashed with the BIOS (F8) Update BIOS function and yes, I did Load Optimized Defaults before setting the overclocked memory.
> 
> I've never had a problem doing this before (F11, all of the F12 beta) therefore the AGESA has changed something with the voltages in F20. This is really disconcerting because clearly my 3900x can reach IF1900 but a change is no longer allowing that height.
> 
> You said Load Optimized Defaults *BEFORE* and *AFTER* why would you need to even do this before? The flash of F20 is going to write and I'm still going to clear this after flashing of F20.


You always load safe defaults prior to flashing bios because you do not want to be running a RAM (AMD only officially supports 3200 MTS) or CPU OC and have it glitch during the flashing process. Loading safe defaults before ensures that less stuff can go bad during flashing.


----------



## dansi

pschorr1123 said:


> You always load safe defaults prior to flashing bios because you do not want to be running a RAM (AMD only officially supports 3200 MTS) or CPU OC and have it glitch during the flashing process. Loading safe defaults before ensures that less stuff can go bad during flashing.


yeah you dont want the system to lock up midway during a bios flash because you did not reset your overclock and it crash

being stable in windows tests, may not be 100% certain your overclock is stable.


----------



## Delta9k

dansi said:


> nice what is your soc voltage?
> and the llc levels for vcore and soc?
> 
> I may try follow your settings to see.


Pretty vanilla, letting the built in magic to do its thing. 

VCORE = *Normal
SOC = *Auto, HWiNFO64 reports 1.075 - 1.081 (SVN12) 
LLCs = *Auto

VDDG = .950/.950
VDDP = .900


----------



## St0RM53

Nicked_Wicked said:


> I might know what your issue was, I used to have audio dropouts as well completely at random regardless of load but I could reproduce it with certain scenes or workloads.
> 
> Drove me mad for months until I grabbed 2070S for NVENC as well as CUDA applications, when I plugged in the 2070S it the dropouts suddenly disappeared.
> 
> While I was pretty sure I just had a faulty set of memory, turns out some 5700 XT’s have some kind of PCIE defect that causes a bunch of issues. PCIE 3.0 didn’t work as well as plenty other tweaks, sold it to someone else (with warranty of course) and he didn’t have any issue it seems, might be down to X570 boards, I even replaced my Aorus Master and it had exactly the same issue.
> 
> Never had such a rare and extremely hard to diagnose issue.


In your case you might had a defective GPU. This doesn't seem to be the case here. I have another exact same GPU i can test as well.

I've done further testing and still have more things to test to come to a conclusion.

FCLK doesn't do ****. Even down to 1600mhz 1:1:1 there is no elimination of the issue, just less frequent chance of error/corruption.
The only thing i've noticed at that speed is that for the Kernel mode Driver Framework (Wdf01000.sys) the rate of ISR/DPC count is much much slower. I may even say that response feels slightly snappier/quicker but it's something i cannot measure so don't take my word on it.

Like i said i've done a lot of testing so far. Setting to PCIe 3.0 eliminates the problem but i'm pretty certain it is still present but not enough to trigger an issue since the CPU has double the time available.

However viewing the DPC/ISR rate in the windows performance log it clearly shows the 2 drivers being very problematic:
USBXHCI.sys and dxgkrnl.sys 
What i've noticed is that the spikes/trend of the curve lines up well which each other. So it is possible that one may be affecting the other. One way to test this is to borrow an Nvidia GPU and re-do the tests to see if it is any different.

Another weird observation i've made is when using Relive to record the desktop/problem under pcie 4.0 i'm unable to trigger it, but when i stop the recording it is triggered just fine. (I found a better method, have Chrome play a Youtube video and resize quickly another window)

In addition i tested with 2nd monitor and all usb peripherals except the mouse (G502) disconnected but they are not the cause of the issue.
I heard some things about "AMD High Definition Audio Device" so i will disable/uninstall it and see if it makes any difference. 

Also don't trust LatencyMon. It seems to fail to catch some ISR. Windows performance tools is the way to go.

My bet is on Navi drivers or Navi hardware. We'll need to get someone from AMD to get a deeper look at this.
@ManniX-ITA
I know downgrading to pcie 3.0 changes it for the chipset too, but since i do not use any high bandwidth devices through it yet using gen 3 as a temp workaround is not an issue for me...However i will probably need it for the new high end gpu's and ssd's coming out..


----------



## KedarWolf

St0RM53 said:


> In your case you might had a defective GPU. This doesn't seem to be the case here. I have another exact same GPU i can test as well.
> 
> I've done further testing and still have more things to test to come to a conclusion.
> 
> FCLK doesn't do ****. Even down to 1600mhz 1:1:1 there is no elimination of the issue, just less frequent chance of error/corruption.
> The only thing i've noticed at that speed is that for the Kernel mode Driver Framework (Wdf01000.sys) the rate of ISR/DPC count is much much slower. I may even say that response feels slightly snappier/quicker but it's something i cannot measure so don't take my word on it.
> 
> Like i said i've done a lot of testing so far. Setting to PCIe 3.0 eliminates the problem but i'm pretty certain it is still present but not enough to trigger an issue since the CPU has double the time available.
> 
> However viewing the DPC/ISR rate in the windows performance log it clearly shows the 2 drivers being very problematic:
> USBXHCI.sys and dxgkrnl.sys
> What i've noticed is that the spikes/trend of the curve lines up well which each other. So it is possible that one may be affecting the other. One way to test this is to borrow an Nvidia GPU and re-do the tests to see if it is any different.
> 
> Another weird observation i've made is when using Relive to record the desktop/problem under pcie 4.0 i'm unable to trigger it, but when i stop the recording it is triggered just fine. (I found a better method, have Chrome play a Youtube video and resize quickly another window)
> 
> In addition i tested with 2nd monitor and all usb peripherals except the mouse (G502) disconnected but they are not the cause of the issue.
> I heard some things about "AMD High Definition Audio Device" so i will disable/uninstall it and see if it makes any difference.
> 
> Also don't trust LatencyMon. It seems to fail to catch some ISR. Windows performance tools is the way to go.
> 
> My bet is on Navi drivers or Navi hardware. We'll need to get someone from AMD to get a deeper look at this.
> 
> @ManniX-ITA
> I know downgrading to pcie 3.0 changes it for the chipset too, but since i do not use any high bandwidth devices through it yet using gen 3 as a temp workaround is not an issue for me...However i will probably need it for the new high end gpu's and ssd's coming out..


You sure changing the PCI-e slots to Gen 3 affects the chipset?

I have separate options for my PCI-e slots and the chipset and my Gen 4 RAID 0 stills gets 9000+read, 8000+ write with the PCI-e slots at Gen 3. It shouldn't affect the CPU PCI-e lanes for the M.2 either.

But maybe MSI and Gigabyte are different? I have an MSI board.


----------



## Rapidian

dansi said:


> yeah you dont want the system to lock up midway during a bios flash because you did not reset your overclock and it crash
> 
> being stable in windows tests, may not be 100% certain your overclock is stable.





pschorr1123 said:


> You always load safe defaults prior to flashing bios because you do not want to be running a RAM (AMD only officially supports 3200 MTS) or CPU OC and have it glitch during the flashing process. Loading safe defaults before ensures that less stuff can go bad during flashing.


Agreed. Sounds logical to me. 

However, I'm curious if BIOS update actually uses main RAM in the first place. It may not but be using a Read-Only memory and machine registers. Copying the BIOS file is like a for-loop where it's writing to a device. You only need one "counter" and that can be done in the cpu registers. A memory overclock would not touch that. Background: I'm a programmer by trade, however, have not written low-level code like this. To me, ROM program would be the only safe way to perform flashing of BIOS, otherwise, there would be no way to get back if you flashed using volatile memory.


----------



## SacraficeMyGoat

[/QUOTE] In your case you might had a defective GPU. This doesn't seem to be the case here. I have another exact same GPU i can test as well.

I've done further testing and still have more things to test to come to a conclusion.

FCLK doesn't do ****. Even down to 1600mhz 1:1:1 there is no elimination of the issue, just less frequent chance of error/corruption.
The only thing i've noticed at that speed is that for the Kernel mode Driver Framework (Wdf01000.sys) the rate of ISR/DPC count is much much slower. I may even say that response feels slightly snappier/quicker but it's something i cannot measure so don't take my word on it.

Like i said i've done a lot of testing so far. Setting to PCIe 3.0 eliminates the problem but i'm pretty certain it is still present but not enough to trigger an issue since the CPU has double the time available.

However viewing the DPC/ISR rate in the windows performance log it clearly shows the 2 drivers being very problematic:
USBXHCI.sys and dxgkrnl.sys 
What i've noticed is that the spikes/trend of the curve lines up well which each other. So it is possible that one may be affecting the other. One way to test this is to borrow an Nvidia GPU and re-do the tests to see if it is any different.

Another weird observation i've made is when using Relive to record the desktop/problem under pcie 4.0 i'm unable to trigger it, but when i stop the recording it is triggered just fine. (I found a better method, have Chrome play a Youtube video and resize quickly another window)

In addition i tested with 2nd monitor and all usb peripherals except the mouse (G502) disconnected but they are not the cause of the issue.
I heard some things about "AMD High Definition Audio Device" so i will disable/uninstall it and see if it makes any difference. 

Also don't trust LatencyMon. It seems to fail to catch some ISR. Windows performance tools is the way to go.

My bet is on Navi drivers or Navi hardware. We'll need to get someone from AMD to get a deeper look at this.

@ManniX-ITA
I know downgrading to pcie 3.0 changes it for the chipset too, but since i do not use any high bandwidth devices through it yet using gen 3 as a temp workaround is not an issue for me...However i will probably need it for the new high end gpu's and ssd's coming out..[/QUOTE]

Does your issue only occur when the GPU is under a decent load?

I know there's an issue some people have with the GPU downclocking or something when it shouldn't be, but this usually causes stutters or other issues in games.

Might be worth a try anyhow if you haven't done it yet and you suspect the GPU to be the issue. You mention with Relive active it doesn't happen, just made me think it could be an issue with GPU load or perhaps Relive is triggering something else..

Try disabling ULPS in the registry. Here's a link to instructions. 
https://community.amd.com/thread/176003

If you haven't already, use the new bug report tool in the Radeon Software to report the issue as well.

Edit: Oops, quote got messed up. Not sure why we aren't aloud to delete replys....


----------



## scaramonga

KedarWolf said:


> You sure changing the PCI-e slots to Gen 3 affects the chipset?
> 
> I have separate options for my PCI-e slots and the chipset and my Gen 4 RAID 0 stills gets 9000+read, 8000+ write with the PCI-e slots at Gen 3. It shouldn't affect the CPU PCI-e lanes for the M.2 either.
> 
> But maybe MSI and Gigabyte are different? I have an MSI board.


Gigabyte only has one option, and that single option affects all PCIe lanes, GPU, M.2 etc. Setting to Gen 3, results in everything running at that setting, including your nice fast Gen 4 drives  A separate option would be nice, but that ain't gonna happen with Gigabyte, hell, they still cant give us any option to disable WiFi/Bluetooth in bios, something I've wanted since my z390 board days, so there is little hope of them implementing this.


----------



## ManniX-ITA

KedarWolf said:


> You sure changing the PCI-e slots to Gen 3 affects the chipset?
> 
> I have separate options for my PCI-e slots and the chipset and my Gen 4 RAID 0 stills gets 9000+read, 8000+ write with the PCI-e slots at Gen 3. It shouldn't affect the CPU PCI-e lanes for the M.2 either.
> 
> But maybe MSI and Gigabyte are different? I have an MSI board.


I have nothing PCIe 4.0 so far so I can't test it.
But I remember someone confirming with the AORUS the M2A SSD when the MB is set to PCIe 3.0 goes half speed.
There's only one option in the GB BIOS as far as I know.

It really depends on your setup and usage.
If you know you aren't going to usually exceed the cumulative max speed of about 4GB/s with PCIe 3.0 mode then it's more than fine.
Eg. a single long high speed transfer from the M2B with a 970 Pro to M2A can tank the system.
But this is also true if you have a high speed PCIe 4.0 SSD there and all set in PCIe 4.0.
There are PCIe slots, LAN ports, WiFi, USB 3.1, SATA, M2B/M2C slots all over one single x4 link.
These 4GB/s more in bandwidth can be everything or nothing. Depends on what's populated and how you use it.

PCIe 4 and above basically relies on high speed error correction; there's always a massive amount of errors.
If it's too much the speed tanks and the latency goes up.
So a switch to PCIe 3 can be beneficial, especially in terms of latency.
But then it's better to find out the reason why it's not working at 4.0 cause normally it does...


----------



## dansi

Yes is right. If you set to pcie3, everything falls back into pcie3.
My pcie4 nvme connected to first socket, becomes pcie3.


----------



## ManniX-ITA

Rapidian said:


> Agreed. Sounds logical to me.
> 
> However, I'm curious if BIOS update actually uses main RAM in the first place. It may not but be using a Read-Only memory and machine registers. Copying the BIOS file is like a for-loop where it's writing to a device. You only need one "counter" and that can be done in the cpu registers. A memory overclock would not touch that. Background: I'm a programmer by trade, however, have not written low-level code like this. To me, ROM program would be the only safe way to perform flashing of BIOS, otherwise, there would be no way to get back if you flashed using volatile memory.


It does use main RAM, it's a UEFI application. Bad memory or CPU settings will freeze it.
QFlash Plus doesn't use CPU or RAM. That's 100% safe.



dansi said:


> Yes is right. If you set to pcie3, everything falls back into pcie3.
> My pcie4 nvme connected to first socket, becomes pcie3.


+1 for MSI then... again :thumbsdow


----------



## pschorr1123

Rapidian said:


> Agreed. Sounds logical to me.
> 
> However, I'm curious if BIOS update actually uses main RAM in the first place. It may not but be using a Read-Only memory and machine registers. Copying the BIOS file is like a for-loop where it's writing to a device. You only need one "counter" and that can be done in the cpu registers. A memory overclock would not touch that. Background: I'm a programmer by trade, however, have not written low-level code like this. To me, ROM program would be the only safe way to perform flashing of BIOS, otherwise, there would be no way to get back if you flashed using volatile memory.


I'm not sure. You are probably correct about how the flashing actually uses registers but if you leave any RAM or CPU OC in place system can crash during the flashing process. Leaving user with no choice but to reset the power. The Q-Flash + (button on back) uses an SOC to flash so can be done without CPU in place.

When I had my X370 and 1700 back in 2017 there was a new bios every other day. Problem was my pc would actually freeze while in the bios so flashing from within the bios would have been very bad. I asked in the thread and was advised to load safe defaults, which indeed did stop system from hanging in bios. Also to satisfy my paranoia I was told to also yank out 1 of my 2 RAM Dimms. He stated that this would put RAM into Single channel mode and therefore less stress on IMC. Didn't help that the board was only a single bios with no USB flash back. I really hope the USB flashback becomes a standard must have on future AM4/ AM5 boards going forward

Do keep in mind that the Q Flash + button on back will not function if ERP is enabled. Need to disable first before use. Found out the hard way, lol


----------



## superleeds27

ManniX-ITA said:


> Leito360 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Official F20 has been out for, at least, 4 days, it's on Gigabyte's site. It's available for Elite and Master (of course, i didn't check the other boards).
> 
> 
> 
> The previous F20 was pulled out a few days ago, not sure 100% but I think till yesterday was still not there.
> The "final" BIOS for XT support is planned for the 2nd half of July.
> Hope there's something else in the pipeline.
> 
> 
> 
> Ojive said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm very tempted. I'm rolling a Deepcool Castle 360 RGB (360 rad) with Cooler Master Nano paste and I'm planning on having this CPU for "up to 10 years". My usual PC builds last that long before I upgrade again. That's why I'm asking that much about degradation and whether unlimited EDC will fry something in the long run.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hard to say the effect over 10 years.
> But probably not much worse than normal PBO.
> If you plan to keep it for so much time the only safe bet is to run it at stock.
Click to expand...

Is that a definite about another BIOS incoming? I can't see them having amass clear if another is around the corner?

I thought the final BIOS for X570 was scheduled for Mid July as mentioned here.

https://www.tomshardware.com/news/g...itigate-smm-callout-privilege-escalation-flaw


----------



## St0RM53

Yes like others mentioned there is no separate option in Gigabyte bios to set pcie speed for each device. Technically it's possible though, but with no point of contact to Gigabyte now i don't think it will ever be implemented.

As you can see from the graphs above pcie 3.0 is slightly better. But notice the correlation between the 2 drivers i've mentioned. 

I'll do tests with ULPS disabled as well. Something is really fishy here. AMD should hire me as a tester minimum (i've even applied for their Vanguard program but never heard back), i was the one to push the Relive audio crackling issue and get it fixed eventually (bug since GCN 1.0 when Relive was released), but the dumb mods banned me from r/AMD because they didn't like the truth. I swear if i borrow my friend's RTX2080 and see flat DPC/ISR graphs i will never buy an AMD gpu again ;p


----------



## d3v0

d3v0 said:


> Hello Mannix, I tried changing both these settings as you recommended but I am still getting the random shutdowns while idle. Perhaps I need to bump up my undervolt. its -0.375v right now.


hmm still cycling restarts when the computer is idle. I am on minimum processor state setting of 99% per the 1usmus custom power plan, and i bumped up my offset.


----------



## mrsteelx

d3v0 said:


> hmm still cycling restarts when the computer is idle. I am on minimum processor state setting of 99% per the 1usmus custom power plan, and i bumped up my offset.


Try changing LLC settings up 1 notch.


----------



## ManniX-ITA

d3v0 said:


> hmm still cycling restarts when the computer is idle. I am on minimum processor state setting of 99% per the 1usmus custom power plan, and i bumped up my offset.


Did you try if you have the same issue with the Ultimate Power plan?

https://www.howtogeek.com/368781/how-to-enable-ultimate-performance-power-plan-in-windows-10/


----------



## MikeS3000

Anyone else finally get offered the Windows 2004 update today? I installed it and am not having any issues so far.


----------



## SacraficeMyGoat

MikeS3000 said:


> Anyone else finally get offered the Windows 2004 update today? I installed it and am not having any issues so far.


I reinstalled 1909 a few days ago because of issues I was having on 2004 (freesync issues along with SSD issues and the trim function not working properly.) Kept getting Volsnap errors in event viewer saying "The shadow copies of volume C: were aborted because the shadow copy storage could not grow due to a user imposed limit."

Started up my PC today and for the first time on 1909 it showed up again. Not even sure why it's happening.


----------



## Sphex_

MikeS3000 said:


> Anyone else finally get offered the Windows 2004 update today? I installed it and am not having any issues so far.


I've had 2004 for a week or so. Smooth sailing. No issues of any kind. In fact, it actually fixed my Notifications and Action Center which were broken since a fresh install of 1909 earlier this year.


----------



## Acertified

MikeS3000 said:


> Anyone else finally get offered the Windows 2004 update today? I installed it and am not having any issues so far.


My computer was notified of the 2004 Update well over a week ago but I chose NOT to install it because of the problems that people are having so I delayed it. I now have my Windows update set to DELAY updates for at least 7 days just to be safe.


----------



## scaramonga

The 'defrag' bug has been around in 2004 forever, and will not be fixed it seems, not in this iteration anyway. Just turn off auto trim in defrag settings, which is what I normally have it set at anyway, I hate things on 'auto'.


----------



## superleeds27

MikeS3000 said:


> Anyone else finally get offered the Windows 2004 update today? I installed it and am not having any issues so far.


Nothing for me so far. (Edit: Appeared for me this morning after i updated the BIOS to F20. Could be a coincidence?)



Updated to F20 this morning on Elite. XMP Enabled, custom fan curves set. 

Everything seems okay so far. 

Hard to judge temperatures at the moment here as the ambient has changed over the last few days! Muggy is an understatement!


----------



## pal

I aplied 2004 update to, it took a while, but would not notice any diference. Why does any even expect any issues? Its an OS update.


----------



## ManniX-ITA

pal said:


> I aplied 2004 update to, it took a while, but would not notice any diference. Why does any even expect any issues? Its an OS update.


There are still quite some unresolved issues:

https://wccftech.com/and-it-begins-all-the-windows-10-version-2004-known-issues-list/


----------



## 99belle99

I found a issue with the default photos app. Tried to open a picture and it stays blank and have to close app and then re-open it and it hangs for a few seconds and then finally opens the image. Weird issue that I never had before I updated.


----------



## thomasgreco0499

This may be a bit of a rant, but I have had a string of endless issues with my Gigabyte x570 Aorus Master. This all began about a month and a half ago when I noticed my pc took about 3 tries to boot every time power was fully disconnected from the wall. Fine, memory training isn't perfected on x570, understood. To hopefully mitigate the issue, I decided to update to bios F20a. Sure, it's a beta bios, but gigabyte had it listed on the x570 master main page. 


So, I updated and immediately began to notice temporary black screens on my pc. My monitors would lose signal for about a second at a time (pc still fully running), and then would immediately come back. This happened 1-2x per day. I attributed this to a gpu error, and went through all of the normal troubleshooting (ddu, reseating gpu, reseating memory, etc.). Finally I decided this could be a bios issue and rolled back to F11 (December 2019 release). No more black screens. 


So F20 full release finally came along and I decided to update, figuring some issues may have been ironed out. Welp, 1 day later, temporary black screens came back. I properly reset CMOS before and after updating to F20. So after noticing the temporary signal loss/black screens again on the full F20 release, I decided to roll back to F11. After unplugging my pc (after switching off psu) and resetting cmos while still on F20, my PC decided to boot loop for about 5 loops (still on F20), and hopped to the backup bios (F3). This must be the memory training bug MANY are experiencing on Gigabyte x570 boards (particularly the Aorus Elite). After trying to restart out of the backup bios, my pc got stuck in a full loop. After a forced hard shutdown and reset CMOS, I booted into the main bios (still F20), rolled back to F11, where I plan on staying until I upgrade to Zen 3 (probably with a new MB, not Gigabyte). 


Sorry for the rant but I think it is worth letting Gigabyte and some of its users know that these issues exist.


----------



## Ownedj00

thomasgreco0499 said:


> This may be a bit of a rant, but I have had a string of endless issues with my Gigabyte x570 Aorus Master. This all began about a month and a half ago when I noticed my pc took about 3 tries to boot every time power was fully disconnected from the wall. Fine, memory training isn't perfected on x570, understood. To hopefully mitigate the issue, I decided to update to bios F20a. Sure, it's a beta bios, but gigabyte had it listed on the x570 master main page.
> 
> 
> So, I updated and immediately began to notice temporary black screens on my pc. My monitors would lose signal for about a second at a time (pc still fully running), and then would immediately come back. This happened 1-2x per day. I attributed this to a gpu error, and went through all of the normal troubleshooting (ddu, reseating gpu, reseating memory, etc.). Finally I decided this could be a bios issue and rolled back to F11 (December 2019 release). No more black screens.
> 
> 
> So F20 full release finally came along and I decided to update, figuring some issues may have been ironed out. Welp, 1 day later, temporary black screens came back. I properly reset CMOS before and after updating to F20. So after noticing the temporary signal loss/black screens again on the full F20 release, I decided to roll back to F11. After unplugging my pc (after switching off psu) and resetting cmos while still on F20, my PC decided to boot loop for about 5 loops (still on F20), and hopped to the backup bios (F3). This must be the memory training bug MANY are experiencing on Gigabyte x570 boards (particularly the Aorus Elite). After trying to restart out of the backup bios, my pc got stuck in a full loop. After a forced hard shutdown and reset CMOS, I booted into the main bios (still F20), rolled back to F11, where I plan on staying until I upgrade to Zen 3 (probably with a new MB, not Gigabyte).
> 
> 
> Sorry for the rant but I think it is worth letting Gigabyte and some of its users know that these issues exist.


I think i'm in the same mind as you with gigabyte. I'm done with them and will 100 % be changing to another brand when the new zen 3 board come out. 

Ive had cold boot problems since i got this board and now on F20 it seems stable (knock on wood) and i havnt had anymore crashes since updating. I have tried all the little fixes but nothing has worked and even enabling XMP i would get bios resets. 

Not long till i can be rid of this gigbyte problem.


----------



## SacraficeMyGoat

Anyone else have issues with their monitor not displaying anything on start up or after resetting, like it isn't connected at all?

They don't happen often, but sometimes when I power on my system (most of the time it happens during restarts) my monitor won't display but the PC is power on and the MB debug code displays "AA" like it's supposed to when everything is working correctly. Haven't found much on this issue but I think I saw someone with a similar issue awhile back.

Another issue I have sometimes is when trying to enter the BIOS it shows debug code "A6" and does basically the same thing as above, doesn't display anything, like the monitor isn't connected. Seems to mostly happen when I press DEL before a certain point.


----------



## Delta9k

I posted earlier about my hesitancy to update my x570Master/3950x combo to F20 because its actually working solid for me on F11. So, as I have a second x570Master with a 3900x, and being a little envious that I haven't been able to play/participate in the whole F20 update game, I ran some baselines so that I would have current data from F11 to compare against, and sacrificed it to science. 

Here's how it went -

I was able to enter, and use the same values used in F11 into F20, including memory timings, fan profiles etc.
I haven't experienced any lag in the UEFI (CSM disabled) or had any cold boot shutdown/restart issues in F20, nor did I while using F11.

Memory performance (Read, Write, and Latency) are all on par and within normal run-to-run tolerances. No gains, no losses, using exact same timings and settings, and passing multiple cycles of memory stability tests with no errors.

CPU clocks/powers at the same settings as F11 - Clocks are lower at same usage. Using a example workload (TM 5 stability test) that loads all cores, I was seeing 4250MHz @3.43 -3.50v, with F20 it's 4225MHz at the same voltage. The max boost (4.625.5) has not changed. However, I am not seeing that max boost as often, or across as many cores as with F11. This conclusion is derived from logging hwinfo64 data over time, and in benchmark utilities consistently reporting @1% lower SC/MC scores across an averaged set of runs against each suite. 

Summary:
All in all, update went well with no major challenges however, no major gains either. I am a bit put off that the CPU (same settings and voltages) is not performing as well as it was on F11. This is something that I will have to tinker around with. If I am able to improve the experience while not resorting to non-daily use appropriate settings, I'll provide an update. I was pleased I was able to recreate the same memory OC by just typing in the numbers again. 

Component & settings for context:
x570 Master(rev 1), 3900x(BF 1930SUS) Stock settings, no CPU OC.
BCLK = Auto
vCORE = Normal
LLC's = Auto

F4-3600C16-16GTZN (2x16)
3800 MT/s (16-16-16-32-48 trfc(304,226,139))
mclk:1900, uclk:1900, fclk:1900
vDIMM = 1.42
vSOC = Auto (1.075 - 1.1 (svn12))
VDDG = 950/950
VDDP = 900
PowerDown = Disabled
GearDown = Enabled
procODT = 43.6
RTT = Off/3/1
CAD_BUS = 24/20/24/24


----------



## Delta9k

99belle99 said:


> I found a issue with the default photos app. Tried to open a picture and it stays blank and have to close app and then re-open it and it hangs for a few seconds and then finally opens the image. Weird issue that I never had before I updated.


I've noticed that too, but only on 1 of 5 systems with the 2004 feature update. It seems to happen when I am running an unstable mem config. Even though it's passing stability tests. When I go back to a known less aggressive config the issue with the photos appears to go away. Admittedly though, I wasn't putting 2+2 together with that or testing for it - it's just something I noticed and thought huh, that's weird. I'll be more on the lookout for it now that I know it might not just be something I was doing.


----------



## matthew87

Ownedj00 said:


> I think i'm in the same mind as you with gigabyte. I'm done with them and will 100 % be changing to another brand when the new zen 3 board come out.
> 
> Ive had cold boot problems since i got this board and now on F20 it seems stable (knock on wood) and i havnt had anymore crashes since updating. I have tried all the little fixes but nothing has worked and even enabling XMP i would get bios resets.
> 
> Not long till i can be rid of this gigbyte problem.


+1

The Aorus Master X570 from a hardware perspective is perfectly fine, well engineered and built.

But Gigabyte's BIOS development is absolutely piss poor and woeful. 

I have crashes waking from sleep/hibernation with F20
CSM lag still after almost a year hasn't been fixed
Had one BIOS ugprade result in half my bios settings appearing in Chinese
For some reason disabling CSM results in all boot options being disabled despite the bloody fact my Windows install is UEFI and GPT based.... 

Beyond pathetic.


----------



## thomasgreco0499

matthew87 said:


> +1
> 
> The Aorus Master X570 from a hardware perspective is perfectly fine, well engineered and built.
> 
> But Gigabyte's BIOS development is absolutely piss poor and woeful.
> 
> I have crashes waking from sleep/hibernation with F20
> CSM lag still after almost a year hasn't been fixed
> Had one BIOS ugprade result in half my bios settings appearing in Chinese
> For some reason disabling CSM results in all boot options being disabled despite the bloody fact my Windows install is UEFI and GPT based....
> 
> Beyond pathetic.


Agreed. It’s honestly frustrating. I planned on sticking with the x570 Master through Zen 3 but now I’m having second thoughts because of these monitor signal losses and cold boot issues on F20. Who’s to say this is resolved with new bios updates for Zen 3? Could it be a hardware issue that they silently rolled out a fix for with revisions 1.1 and 1.2 of the board?

I’m almost considering jumping ship now and just picking up a decent z490 board and a 10900k, as I have warranty on my master and 3900x from my local retailer. not quite there yet though. waiting to see if others are experiencing these problems and gigabyte does something about it


----------



## Ownedj00

matthew87 said:


> +1
> 
> The Aorus Master X570 from a hardware perspective is perfectly fine, well engineered and built.
> 
> But Gigabyte's BIOS development is absolutely piss poor and woeful.
> 
> I have crashes waking from sleep/hibernation with F20
> CSM lag still after almost a year hasn't been fixed
> Had one BIOS ugprade result in half my bios settings appearing in Chinese
> For some reason disabling CSM results in all boot options being disabled despite the bloody fact my Windows install is UEFI and GPT based....
> 
> Beyond pathetic.


Everyone talks about sleep problems with the gigbyte boards which i dont use to avoid these problems. I think i'm going to get the new zen 3 MSI Unify board.


----------



## Illined

Ownedj00 said:


> Everyone talks about sleep problems with the gigbyte boards which i dont use to avoid these problems. I think i'm going to get the new zen 3 MSI Unify board.


What do you mean with zen 3 board? There are no 6xx boards coming for zen 3. There is mention of X590, but that will be a higher up in the market positioned board likely costing more than X570.


----------



## superleeds27

thomasgreco0499 said:


> This may be a bit of a rant, but I have had a string of endless issues with my Gigabyte x570 Aorus Master. This all began about a month and a half ago when I noticed my pc took about 3 tries to boot every time power was fully disconnected from the wall. Fine, memory training isn't perfected on x570, understood. To hopefully mitigate the issue, I decided to update to bios F20a. Sure, it's a beta bios, but gigabyte had it listed on the x570 master main page.
> 
> 
> So, I updated and immediately began to notice temporary black screens on my pc. My monitors would lose signal for about a second at a time (pc still fully running), and then would immediately come back. This happened 1-2x per day. I attributed this to a gpu error, and went through all of the normal troubleshooting (ddu, reseating gpu, reseating memory, etc.). Finally I decided this could be a bios issue and rolled back to F11 (December 2019 release). No more black screens.
> 
> 
> So F20 full release finally came along and I decided to update, figuring some issues may have been ironed out. Welp, 1 day later, temporary black screens came back. I properly reset CMOS before and after updating to F20. So after noticing the temporary signal loss/black screens again on the full F20 release, I decided to roll back to F11. After unplugging my pc (after switching off psu) and resetting cmos while still on F20, my PC decided to boot loop for about 5 loops (still on F20), and hopped to the backup bios (F3). This must be the memory training bug MANY are experiencing on Gigabyte x570 boards (particularly the Aorus Elite). After trying to restart out of the backup bios, my pc got stuck in a full loop. After a forced hard shutdown and reset CMOS, I booted into the main bios (still F20), rolled back to F11, where I plan on staying until I upgrade to Zen 3 (probably with a new MB, not Gigabyte).
> 
> 
> Sorry for the rant but I think it is worth letting Gigabyte and some of its users know that these issues exist.


Am I the only one that doesn't have any 'issues' all I ever seen to read is horror stories and my Elite is just plodding along fine?


----------



## Illined

superleeds27 said:


> Am I the only one that doesn't have any 'issues' all I ever seen to read is horror stories and my Elite is just plodding along fine?


There are plently of people without any issues. The simple fact of the matter is that people are more likely to post online when issues arise than when the system is running fine, which is the same for every consumer product.


----------



## ManniX-ITA

Illined said:


> There are plently of people without any issues. The simple fact of the matter is that people are more likely to post online when issues arise than when the system is running fine, which is the same for every consumer product.


This is true for all versions before. F20 is pretty special; for some works fine, even better sometimes.
For many others is worse or much worse. It's not the same pattern with earlier versions.
Almost everyone having issues has been able to go back to "normality" rolling back.
There's actually much more new people just posting to report a good experience with F20.
But despite that the amount of users reporting issues it's much higher than previous versions.

There are weird bugs only reproducible by some; eg I have the clock going crazy sometimes after reboots or the black screen reported above.
I'd say for sure this AGESA version is not production ready, it has been rushed out by AMD.
If you see ASUS and MSI forums there are similar complaints but it's affecting only a handful of users.
Gigabyte, unsurprisingly, did again a sub-par job.
Really hope there's something more "final" coming out mid July; but at this point I don't have much faith.
Could be the next decent version will not be ready before another 6 months...

According to Digitimes the 600 chipset is going to be ready for Zen 3, sadly again from ASMedia:
https://www.tomshardware.com/news/amd-600-chipset-release-ryzen-4000


----------



## MyUsername

Okay then, three weekends, swearing at my PC and squeezing my stress ball, £400 new memory kit G.Skill 4000 c18 GTZR I think my machine is sort of stable at 1900/3800. 

This F20 bios does not play nice. Anything up to 1866/3733 is what I consider 100% stable was possible, no graphics driver stopping and not being able to recover or the random idle crash which was very common at 1900/3800 whatever combination of settings I tried, very frustrating. With the launch of Zen 3 soon, I thought I'd try and OC my memory to 4000MT/s, yeah right having a laugh, not possible as the max is 3933MT/s. To be honest I was expecting more out my G.Skill 3600c14GTZN, a lot more than 3933 considering its cost. Not happy and out of frustration I purchased a 4000c18 kit. Guess what it didn't work. I had noticed the 3.3V was reading 3.2V, so I swapped the PSU Corsair HX850i with one out of my Intel PC, a Corsair RM850x(it reads 3.265V) which worked fine 3.285V on my AMD PC. Memory works, got it dialled in at 4000 and tried my top end HX850i PSU again which reads 3.265-3.285V again on my AMD box WTH.

The behaviour of the MB is different with the 4000 kit. Previously trying to boot with the SoC voltage below 1.1V LLC auto(standard) at 1900 failed hard 1.075V SV12, anything higher would cause the idle crash, the higher I went the worse it got. With the 4000 kit I'm was able to boot at 1.04V in bios, 1.025 SV12(this solved the Whea interconnect fault) but I was getting regular graphics driver stopping and hitting the power button was all I could do(Windows was still running). 1.1V in bios 1.075V SV12 was still causing idle crash. So far 1.094V 1.063V SV12 LLC auto is working sort of which didn't work with the 3600 kit. I'm getting nvlddmkm event id 14 which I suspect is a gen 4 problem. I need to do more testing at gen 3, but that cripples my nvme gen 4 which is not acceptable.

I'm disappointed with Gigabytes attempt on this x570 platform, if I wanted to run stock which runs flawlessly I wouldn't have bought top end hardware. I'm going to try Zen 3 on this board which I'm not confident about, I may end up selling this board as well as I've got a buyer for my 3900x or setting it on fire.


----------



## Ojive

Ownedj00 said:


> I think i'm in the same mind as you with gigabyte. I'm done with them and will 100 % be changing to another brand when the new zen 3 board come out.
> 
> Ive had cold boot problems since i got this board and now on F20 it seems stable (knock on wood) and i havnt had anymore crashes since updating. I have tried all the little fixes but nothing has worked and even enabling XMP i would get bios resets.
> 
> Not long till i can be rid of this gigbyte problem.


Ya'll bois should RMA your boards. I've had like _one_ issue with mine (built-in sound card not producing sound), RMA'd it and it's all peachy now.


----------



## pschorr1123

dumb question, if I were to stick a 4700G into this MB how would I connect a monitor if I did not use a discreet GPU? I ask because this board lacks HDMI/ Displayport out on the rear IO. Seems like a serious omission to me. Sure APUs sucked but the 4700G leaks show it beating a 3700X/3800X plus it has the benefit of lower latency thanks to monolithic design vs chiplet. Real good option , IMO, for strictly gaming 1st Plus leaks have it running 2100 IF 4200MTS and OCing up to 4.5ish all cores ( believe it when I see it) but sounds intersting. My 3700X is the 1st CPU I've ever had running at stock/ auto.....


----------



## thomasgreco0499

Ojive said:


> Ya'll bois should RMA your boards. I've had like _one_ issue with mine (built-in sound card not producing sound), RMA'd it and it's all peachy now.


The problem is that my issues, for example, can entirely be isolated to my update to bios F20. It is a firmware issue (AFAIK)


----------



## MyUsername

thomasgreco0499 said:


> The problem is that my issues, for example, can entirely be isolated to my update to bios F20. It is a firmware issue (AFAIK)


Yeah I agree F12g or any previous bios is stable, it has the WHEA logger event 19 but doesn't cause any problems.


----------



## Ojive

thomasgreco0499 said:


> The problem is that my issues, for example, can entirely be isolated to my update to bios F20. It is a firmware issue (AFAIK)


Then how do you explain same firmware not causing it on another, identical board? Same BIOS, different boards. Logically, it has to be a hardware issue exposed by software.


----------



## GoforceReloaded

thomasgreco0499 said:


> This may be a bit of a rant, but I have had a string of endless issues with my Gigabyte x570 Aorus Master. This all began about a month and a half ago when I noticed my pc took about 3 tries to boot every time power was fully disconnected from the wall. Fine, memory training isn't perfected on x570, understood. To hopefully mitigate the issue, I decided to update to bios F20a. Sure, it's a beta bios, but gigabyte had it listed on the x570 master main page.
> 
> 
> So, I updated and immediately began to notice temporary black screens on my pc. My monitors would lose signal for about a second at a time (pc still fully running), and then would immediately come back. This happened 1-2x per day. I attributed this to a gpu error, and went through all of the normal troubleshooting (ddu, reseating gpu, reseating memory, etc.). Finally I decided this could be a bios issue and rolled back to F11 (December 2019 release). No more black screens.
> 
> 
> So F20 full release finally came along and I decided to update, figuring some issues may have been ironed out. Welp, 1 day later, temporary black screens came back. I properly reset CMOS before and after updating to F20. So after noticing the temporary signal loss/black screens again on the full F20 release, I decided to roll back to F11. After unplugging my pc (after switching off psu) and resetting cmos while still on F20, my PC decided to boot loop for about 5 loops (still on F20), and hopped to the backup bios (F3). This must be the memory training bug MANY are experiencing on Gigabyte x570 boards (particularly the Aorus Elite). After trying to restart out of the backup bios, my pc got stuck in a full loop. After a forced hard shutdown and reset CMOS, I booted into the main bios (still F20), rolled back to F11, where I plan on staying until I upgrade to Zen 3 (probably with a new MB, not Gigabyte).
> 
> 
> Sorry for the rant but I think it is worth letting Gigabyte and some of its users know that these issues exist.


I also have "temporary black screens" for ~1s maximum but it's very rare.

*It could be due to an HDMI cable since i have this bug only on my main OLED 55", 5 others "monitors" don't have this "bug", I have 6 monitors : 3 OLED 55 and 3 Philips 32".*

I had this since i updated W10 1909 to W10 2004 2 weeks ago with new Nvidia drivers. (maybe it's not related like i said above)


I have a 3900X + Gigabyte X570 Xtreme with bios F20, having no problem so fare, sleep are working perfectly. (except from csm lag bug)


I'm using "EDC bug" and FCLK 1900 :
PPT=200
TDC=145
EDC=1 (everything above 1 not working for me, throttling on every tasks, cpu-z is like 200 ST and 1500 MT xD)
auto oc=0mhz. (auto oc= 75-200mhz caused WHEA errors)
SCALAR=X1
Vsoc= Auto with High LLC (=~1.0875V)
Using Ryzen Balanced profile, 1usmus profile is useless and get worst perf in every app/games.


----------



## scaramonga

Windows 10 is the problem, think about it 

Unstable OS, full of needless bloat, couple that with GPU drivers full of needless bloat, and motherboard software that is bloat, it's little wonder anything works? This is also the cause of many differing results, as what is running fine on the same hardware as another, may not behave similarly, due to the utter nonsense crap that is installed behind the scenes if one is not careful.

One is quick to blame BIOS, but is that really the problem?


----------



## R-Type!

pschorr1123 said:


> dumb question, if I were to stick a 4700G into this MB how would I connect a monitor if I did not use a discreet GPU? I ask because this board lacks HDMI/ Displayport out on the rear IO. Seems like a serious omission to me. Sure APUs sucked but the 4700G leaks show it beating a 3700X/3800X plus it has the benefit of lower latency thanks to monolithic design vs chiplet. Real good option , IMO, for strictly gaming 1st Plus leaks have it running 2100 IF 4200MTS and OCing up to 4.5ish all cores ( believe it when I see it) but sounds intersting. My 3700X is the 1st CPU I've ever had running at stock/ auto.....


You can't. The Master was designed with the assumption that anyone spending 350++€ on a MB would run a discrete GFX anyway so they ditched the display connectors and used the free real estate (IO panel, MB traces etc.) to implement other things.

Basically i agree with this. If you're already in the realm of "I want the lower latency and high IF for game FPS" an IGPU is not the thing that goes well with that 

The one area where it would come in handy would be for troubleshooting purposes.


----------



## dansi

Yeah man, but there is B550 Master if you want display out.

You take B550 Master if you intend to use 1 nvme pcie4 ssd, and dont mind realtek lan.

On paper B550 Master is better than X570, outside of the above.


----------



## matthew87

ManniX-ITA said:


> I'd say for sure this AGESA version is not production ready, it has been rushed out by AMD.


What do you base this on?


----------



## matthew87

scaramonga said:


> Windows 10 is the problem, think about it
> 
> Unstable OS, full of needless bloat, couple that with GPU drivers full of needless bloat, and motherboard software that is bloat, it's little wonder anything works? This is also the cause of many differing results, as what is running fine on the same hardware as another, may not behave similarly, due to the utter nonsense crap that is installed behind the scenes if one is not careful.
> 
> One is quick to blame BIOS, but is that really the problem?


Not all of us are ignorant as to how to manage Windows 10 and keep it clean and bloat free. 

In my case:

Update BIOS from F11 -> F20 = Sleep/hybrid issues resulting in BOSD and hard reboot
Rollback to BIOS F11 = Sleep/hybrid function correctly and computer resumes from sleep
Update to F20 = Sleep issues return

Reproduceable every time

Then there's the odd issue where I need to have CSM on in order to boot from my NVME OS Drive. That's despite that very OS drive being GPT and UEFI configured.... Turn CSM on and the HDD just 'disappears' from BIOS as a selectable boot option. Turn CSM on and ironically the board allows me to select my NVME drive and even lists it as a GPT partitioned and UEFI bootable drive....


----------



## pschorr1123

R-Type! said:


> You can't. The Master was designed with the assumption that anyone spending 350++€ on a MB would run a discrete GFX anyway so they ditched the display connectors and used the free real estate (IO panel, MB traces etc.) to implement other things.
> 
> Basically i agree with this. If you're already in the realm of "I want the lower latency and high IF for game FPS" an IGPU is not the thing that goes well with that
> 
> The one area where it would come in handy would be for troubleshooting purposes.


I see. I thought maybe there was a way to do IOMMU pass through or something. Guess I'll be looking at getting an RX 460/560 to play with running Win 10 in a VM under linux..

The leaks of the 4700G from IT Cooker look really impressive. Still uses the 4 + 4 CCX design so will have to wait until 5700G for a killer AMD gaming chip. I believe the 4700G can hit 2100/ 4200 is because the IMC and uncore are 7nm since it's a monolithic design. I can't see Vermeer/ Milan IO die being 7nm due to TSMC wafer constraints. Will have to wait and see how many pcie lance the 4700G has as AMD usually finds a way to nerf these APUs pretty hard.

Link to 4700G article leak if intersted...https://hothardware.com/news/amd-ryzen-7-4700g-overclockable-48ghz-all-cores


----------



## bigblueshock

There's gotta be something bad with the F20 BIOS, at least if you use 4 RAM Modules and OC'ing Memory. In the past I've used every official BIOS out and always had a seemless upgrade (that includes F5, F6, F10, F11, F12b). I didn't even have a problem with F20a!!! 

With Official F20, my computer would freeze at POST upon a) Reboot, or b) shutting down and turning back on. After a hard shutdown is performed when it's frozen, the computer works fine and is fully stable. Even re-flashing F11 didn't help. I also went back to F10 and F5, still had the same problem. I tried Fastboot off/on, I tried CSM enabled/disabled. I also have hibernation in Windows disabled so I know it's not a Windows issue. It's BIOS level. I took out two sticks and works flawlessly on F20. But my goal was to get it working with four sticks again.

After about 5 hours of pulling my hair out, this is how I got it back to normal.

1) Re-use Q-Flash+ in Dual BIOS mode with F20 BIOS
2) Pull Power Supply, Drain Power, Clear CMOS
3) Boot Back into BIOS, then Shut Down again (did NOT load optimized defaults)
4) Q-Flash+ with F11 BIOS. Load Optimized Defaults, Save and Reboot back into BIOS. Apply your Overclock and settings. Profit.

Things I tried that DIDN'T work / DIDN'T make a difference.

Pull CMOS battery for 10 minutes / Video Card / RAM / Power Supply Cable from Mobo

Like an IDIOT I am, I wanted to give F20 another shot. Was a bad idea. Had SAME problem. Reproducing the steps above did fix it though.


----------



## kenny0048

bigblueshock said:


> There's gotta be something bad with the F20 BIOS, at least if you use 4 RAM Modules and OC'ing Memory. In the past I've used every official BIOS out and always had a seemless upgrade (that includes F5, F6, F10, F11, F12b). I didn't even have a problem with F20a!!!
> 
> With Official F20, my computer would freeze at POST upon a) Reboot, or b) shutting down and turning back on. After a hard shutdown is performed when it's frozen, the computer works fine and is fully stable. Even re-flashing F11 didn't help. I also went back to F10 and F5, still had the same problem. I tried Fastboot off/on, I tried CSM enabled/disabled. I also have hibernation in Windows disabled so I know it's not a Windows issue. It's BIOS level. I took out two sticks and works flawlessly on F20. But my goal was to get it working with four sticks again.
> 
> After about 5 hours of pulling my hair out, this is how I got it back to normal.
> 
> 1) Re-use Q-Flash+ in Dual BIOS mode with F20 BIOS
> 2) Pull Power Supply, Drain Power, Clear CMOS
> 3) Boot Back into BIOS, then Shut Down again (did NOT load optimized defaults)
> 4) Q-Flash+ with F11 BIOS. Load Optimized Defaults, Save and Reboot back into BIOS. Apply your Overclock and settings. Profit.
> 
> Things I tried that DIDN'T work / DIDN'T make a difference.
> 
> Pull CMOS battery for 10 minutes / Video Card / RAM / Power Supply Cable from Mobo
> 
> Like an IDIOT I am, I wanted to give F20 another shot. Was a bad idea. Had SAME problem. Reproducing the steps above did fix it though.


I used to do a sleep test on X570 Aorus Elite (F12 BIOS) to check the memory stability.This worked very well.
A random restart or freeze occurred at the memory timing that failed to sleep.
If it fails to sleep, your settings may be too tight.
Currently F20a is running, i can sleep many times a day.
I haven't tried the F20 yet, but there may be a problem.

3900X (stock) + Gigabyte X570 Aorus Elite (F20a, AGESA ComboAM4v2PI 1.0.0.2)
Ballistix Sport LT DDR4-3000 CL15 2x16GB (32GB) @DDR4-3800 CL16-14-19-16-36-58 1.5T (GDM), SOC=1.10v / VDIMM=1.39v / PM_1VSOC=1.04v
RTT=RZQ/7/3/1, CAD_BUS=30/20/20/60, ProcODT=53.3ohm, CAD_BUS Timings=60/60/60, FCLK=1900MHz


----------



## d3v0

ManniX-ITA said:


> Did you try if you have the same issue with the Ultimate Power plan?
> 
> https://www.howtogeek.com/368781/how-to-enable-ultimate-performance-power-plan-in-windows-10/


Thank you, I actually went back to Ryzen High performance plan and it alleviated the issue. Shame whatever settings Im using arent playing perfectly with 1usmus plan. I will try some more setting later tho, as I lost over 50(!!!) Cinebench R20 MC points! haha. I think ill put 1usmus back on and play with LLC.


----------



## bigblueshock

kenny0048 said:


> I used to do a sleep test on X570 Aorus Elite (F12 BIOS) to check the memory stability.This worked very well.
> A random restart or freeze occurred at the memory timing that failed to sleep.
> If it fails to sleep, your settings may be too tight.
> Currently F20a is running, i can sleep many times a day.
> I haven't tried the F20 yet, but there may be a problem.
> 
> 3900X (stock) + Gigabyte X570 Aorus Elite (F20a, AGESA ComboAM4v2PI 1.0.0.2)
> Ballistix Sport LT DDR4-3000 CL15 2x16GB (32GB)
> @DDR4-3800 CL16-14-19-16-36-58 1.5T (GDM), SOC=1.10v / VDIMM=1.39v / PM_1VSOC=1.04v
> RTT=RZQ/7/3/1, CAD_BUS=30/20/20/60, ProcODT=53.3ohm, CAD_BUS Timings=60/60/60, FCLK=1900MHz


Yeah, I may try that for ****s and giggles. Thanks for the heads up with the sleep test. I've used 1usmus MEMTEST settings, set it to 700% and let it sit for at least 7 hours before shutting it down, never had one error. But that may not even mean the memory is fully stable if a simple sleep test throws it over the edge.

Also, I'm unsure why Gigabyte decided to take F12 off their website. I would like to at least go back to that Official BIOS. I can understand why F20a was removed, due to security mitigation patch not being implemented.


----------



## ManniX-ITA

d3v0 said:


> Thank you, I actually went back to Ryzen High performance plan and it alleviated the issue. Shame whatever settings Im using arent playing perfectly with 1usmus plan. I will try some more setting later tho, as I lost over 50(!!!) Cinebench R20 MC points! haha. I think ill put 1usmus back on and play with LLC.


With the Ultimate plan the VIDs goes down not very often and only for a short while.
It'd be useful to test with it to understand if it's really the power plan the root cause or something else.


----------



## arnebanan

matthew87 said:


> Not all of us are ignorant as to how to manage Windows 10 and keep it clean and bloat free.
> 
> In my case:
> 
> Update BIOS from F11 -> F20 = Sleep/hybrid issues resulting in BOSD and hard reboot
> Rollback to BIOS F11 = Sleep/hybrid function correctly and computer resumes from sleep
> Update to F20 = Sleep issues return
> 
> Reproduceable every time
> 
> Then there's the odd issue where I need to have CSM on in order to boot from my NVME OS Drive. That's despite that very OS drive being GPT and UEFI configured.... Turn CSM on and the HDD just 'disappears' from BIOS as a selectable boot option. Turn CSM on and ironically the board allows me to select my NVME drive and even lists it as a GPT partitioned and UEFI bootable drive....


Disabling hybrid sleep in the power settings fixed the sleep issues for me.


----------



## Marius A

matthew87 said:


> Not all of us are ignorant as to how to manage Windows 10 and keep it clean and bloat free.
> 
> In my case:
> 
> Update BIOS from F11 -> F20 = Sleep/hybrid issues resulting in BOSD and hard reboot
> Rollback to BIOS F11 = Sleep/hybrid function correctly and computer resumes from sleep
> Update to F20 = Sleep issues return
> 
> Reproduceable every time
> 
> Then there's the odd issue where I need to have CSM on in order to boot from my NVME OS Drive. That's despite that very OS drive being GPT and UEFI configured.... Turn CSM on and the HDD just 'disappears' from BIOS as a selectable boot option. Turn CSM on and ironically the board allows me to select my NVME drive and even lists it as a GPT partitioned and UEFI bootable drive....


yeah for me aswell f11 for x570 master is still best bios so far, havent changed it anymore, best performance , after gb mathew left it seems the bios department went downhill


----------



## SacraficeMyGoat

This may or may not be related to the MB but could someone help me out please. I've never seen this error before and I just replaced my 5700 XT with a 2080 Super last night and noticed this error today. Not finding much via google, mostly stuff relating to server issues. I wasn't sure whether or not to leave PCIe Link or AUTO or set to PCIe 3.0 so I set it to PCIe 3.0 since the 2080S runs on PCIe 3. Not sure if it's related.


----------



## ryouiki

SacraficeMyGoat said:


> This may or may not be related to the MB but could someone help me out please. I've never seen this error before and I just replaced my 5700 XT with a 2080 Super last night and noticed this error today. Not finding much via google, mostly stuff relating to server issues. I wasn't sure whether or not to leave PCIe Link or AUTO or set to PCIe 3.0 so I set it to PCIe 3.0 since the 2080S runs on PCIe 3. Not sure if it's related.


Nothing to do with PCIE, that is a network error when attempting to establish SSL/TLS connections.


----------



## SacraficeMyGoat

ryouiki said:


> SacraficeMyGoat said:
> 
> 
> 
> This may or may not be related to the MB but could someone help me out please. I've never seen this error before and I just replaced my 5700 XT with a 2080 Super last night and noticed this error today. Not finding much via google, mostly stuff relating to server issues. I wasn't sure whether or not to leave PCIe Link or AUTO or set to PCIe 3.0 so I set it to PCIe 3.0 since the 2080S runs on PCIe 3. Not sure if it's related.
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing to do with PCIE, that is a network error when attempting to establish SSL/TLS connections.
Click to expand...

Oh okay. Not really sure what that means. Would switching from wifi to ethernet cause this?


----------



## ManniX-ITA

SacraficeMyGoat said:


> Oh okay. Not really sure what that means. Would switching from wifi to ethernet cause this?


It's a software that can't properly establish an encrypted network connection.
Probably an nVidia software from what you said.
Can be an issue with an Antivirus software if you are using something different than Defender.

There's a ProcessID in the event, you can check in Task Manager to what correspond.
Otherwise filter for the CorrelationID and maybe you can find out from other event messages who is it.


----------



## Ojive

holy****, it seems that F20 "fixed" something. I wasn't able to run 1900IF before, but I do now. 

My 3900X is now running 1900IF at 1.1v SoC, 1050mv VDDG and 950mv VDDP (drooping 0.0025-0.0050 under Prime95), also with EDC bug.

However, having 1900IF with PBO and EDC bug, I'm peaking 185W CPU Power in Ryzen Master and peaking 89-90-91C under Prime95 load, starting at 89C and moving onto 90C, 91C and 92C after a half-hour. 

This is on 360 rad, DeepCool Castle 360 RGB and CoolerMaster Nano paste.

Ambient reading in Hwinfo64 is 34C. It's 25ish in the room.


This is very close to 95C which is thermal throttle threshold, and I'm wonder if this is too high. Under normal load (say C20) it's never over 88C. Normal multicore gaming type load it's 60-65ish. Idle at 35-50, depending on what I'm doing.

Safe?

Edit: hmmm, it rebooted after 2 hours. Lacking juice?


----------



## asdkj1740

Spectre73 said:


> It seems the Aorus Master only has a 16 MB BIOS chip, while most other brands are going for 32 MB.
> 
> At the x370 and x470 level everyone is making a big fuss about this limitation. MSI even has to create a light BIOS.
> 
> Will this be a problem for the gigabyte boards - mid to long term?


it is said that the latest revision (rev1.1 or 1.2) has changed the bios flash ic from 16mb to 32mb silently without info update on the official site (still 128mbit=16mb). or maybe gigabyte has somehow combined two 16mb bios.
the new zen2 apu needs the space of the "last" 16mb bios chip.

check aorus master x570 official pages, it clearly states the rev1.x does support future apu while the original rev1.0 doesn't.

aorus xtreme/master/ultra/pro wifi (models with dual bios)
under specification->cpu 
"New Generation AMD Ryzen™ with Radeon™ Graphics processors"


needs owners of aorus models with rev1.x to take a picture on the bios chip sitting at bottom left of the cpu socket, or the bottom of the vrm heatsink on the left. 
for rev1.x models, one of the most obvious change is no more solid caps between the cpu socket and ram slots.


----------



## Ketsu3

Photos, rev. 1.1


----------



## Morph3R

asdkj1740 said:


> it is said that the latest revision (rev1.1 or 1.2) has changed the bios flash ic from 16mb to 32mb silently without info update on the official site (still 128mbit=16mb). or maybe gigabyte has somehow combined two 16mb bios.
> the new zen2 apu needs the space of the "last" 16mb bios chip.
> 
> check aorus master x570 official pages, it clearly states the rev1.x does support future apu while the original rev1.0 doesn't.
> 
> aorus xtreme/master/ultra/pro wifi (models with dual bios)
> under specification->cpu
> "New Generation AMD Ryzen™ with Radeon™ Graphics processors"
> 
> 
> needs owners of aorus models with rev1.x to take a picture on the bios chip sitting at bottom left of the cpu socket, or the bottom of the vrm heatsink on the left.
> for rev1.x models, one of the most obvious change is no more solid caps between the cpu socket and ram slots.


Nope, specs for both 1.0 and 1.x models are the same: BIOS 2 x 128 Mbit flash
BTW this is logical since the bios files are exactly the same for all revision boards!

EDIT: BTW where do you plan to plug your display to Master board with APU installed


----------



## 99belle99

Spectre73 said:


> It seems the Aorus Master only has a 16 MB BIOS chip, while most other brands are going for 32 MB.
> 
> At the x370 and x470 level everyone is making a big fuss about this limitation. MSI even has to create a light BIOS.
> 
> Will this be a problem for the gigabyte boards - mid to long term?


It won't be a problem these boards will support Zen 3 which will be the last chips to support AM4. After that it will be a new socket with DDR5 and PCIe*whichever, 5 probably.


----------



## KedarWolf

https://www.amd.com/en/support/chipsets/amd-socket-am4/x570

New chipset drivers.


----------



## asdkj1740

Ketsu3 said:


> Photos, rev. 1.1


thanks but the top marking of the bios ic is not clear enough.



Morph3R said:


> Nope, specs for both 1.0 and 1.x models are the same: BIOS 2 x 128 Mbit flash
> BTW this is logical since the bios files are exactly the same for all revision boards!
> 
> EDIT: BTW where do you plan to plug your display on Master board with APU installed


indeed the bios available on the the official site are the same for different rev's mobos.
the description of the latest bios f20 states "New Gen AMD Ryzen with Radeon Graphics processors support" on both rev.
i hope they just missed to add "new apu support" on the specification page.


----------



## superleeds27

KedarWolf said:


> https://www.amd.com/en/support/chipsets/amd-socket-am4/x570
> 
> New chipset drivers.


Thanks for the post 🙂


----------



## Nicked_Wicked

The new power plan seems to work very well, got my highest TimeSpy score yet thanks to the CPU score being just short of 11K. 

CB R20 stays more or less the same, seems more consistent now.


----------



## henson0115

anybody else lost the ability to read drive temps since updating to f20 and or the 2.07.14.327 chipset driver? i cant pinpoint which. lost nvme, ssd and hhd temps in hwinfo/aquasuite and any other temp mon programs.


----------



## buffalo2102

henson0115 said:


> anybody else lost the ability to read drive tem,ps since updating to f20 and or the 2.07.14.327 chipset driver? i cant pinpoint which


Read them where? I'm on f20 and the new chipset drivers and all looks good in HWinfo


----------



## henson0115

buffalo2102 said:


> Read them where? I'm on f20 and the new chipset drivers and all looks good in HWinfo


cant see them in hwinfo, tried the latest stable and beta with no change, only otrher change is updating aquasuite

edit: also neither can crystal disk info

x570 auros pro - probably should mention that.


----------



## adrianhensler

I hadn't noticed, but I seem to be having the same issue with drive temperatures - F20 and newest chipset drivers on Elite Wifi.


----------



## buffalo2102

Strange. All ok here with Elite non-wifi.


----------



## pal

must be F20 bios. I installed newest drivers and temperatures are working, but I am on F12b


----------



## Tantawi

Nicked_Wicked said:


> The new power plan seems to work very well, got my highest TimeSpy score yet thanks to the CPU score being just short of 11K.
> 
> CB R20 stays more or less the same, seems more consistent now.


Which one are you using? balanced or high performance? and did you compare it with 1usmus power plan?


----------



## scaramonga

KedarWolf said:


> https://www.amd.com/en/support/chipsets/amd-socket-am4/x570
> 
> New chipset drivers.


Is it best to uninstall old ones first, or just install over?


----------



## SacraficeMyGoat

I'm on F20 and latest chipset drivers. I'm seeing drive temps still. x570 Aorus Master though.


----------



## SacraficeMyGoat

Quick question. Recently replaced my 5700 XT with a 2080 Super. PCIe was previously set to Auto, I've since set it to 3.0. Should I leave it on Auto?

Does it matter or will it cause any issues? Just wondering in case I get a PCIe 4.0 NVMe drive some time.


----------



## henson0115

thanks guys, seems like im not alone so im now thinking it wasnt caused by updating aquasuite anymore but instead the F20 bios update. reported it through the esupport...lets hope they can find the issue.
edit: reworded slightly to make more sense


----------



## rastaviper

scaramonga said:


> Is it best to uninstall old ones first, or just install over?


It's not really necessary to upgrade them if you don't have any issues .

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


----------



## henson0115

rastaviper said:


> It's not really necessary to upgrade them if you don't have any issues .
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


whilst that is true for bios's i would say you should always try to update your chipset driver as they can contain important security updates, not to mention ryzen 3000 behaviour tweaks and 4000 as they come.


----------



## bigcid10

F20 Bios Here on a Aorus Ultra with new Chipset drivers
no drive temp issues 
windows 19042 v2004


----------



## henson0115

thanks so far its happened on:

x570 Elite Wifi
x570 Auros Pro

both F20 bios


----------



## adrianhensler

I wonder if something else is coming into play - maybe a BIOS setting blocking something? I can't think of anything off the top of my head.
Or Windows version; maybe the failing ones are on an Insider chain? I'm on 20H2 19042.388

**edit; just realized I recently installed StoreMI - in my case, it may well be that.


----------



## henson0115

im on 2004 release non insider 19041.388, my bios settings are the same as f11 and f12b when i did have the temps i haven't checked drive temps in the bios but i will when i get back maybe that will give us some insight perhaps


----------



## henson0115

adrianhensler said:


> I wonder if something else is coming into play - maybe a BIOS setting blocking something? I can't think of anything off the top of my head.
> Or Windows version; maybe the failing ones are on an Insider chain? I'm on 20H2 19042.388
> 
> **edit; just realized I recently installed StoreMI - in my case, it may well be that.


interesting i also installed storemi a while back, uninstalling to check, good call


----------



## henson0115

adrianhensler said:


> I wonder if something else is coming into play - maybe a BIOS setting blocking something? I can't think of anything off the top of my head.
> Or Windows version; maybe the failing ones are on an Insider chain? I'm on 20H2 19042.388
> 
> **edit; just realized I recently installed StoreMI - in my case, it may well be that.


it was indeed storemi, i uninstalled it and the temps came back, BUT beware if you uninstall it and reboot you will likely get inaccessible boot device bsods, make sure you have backups and to fix it, you have to boot from a windows stick and do start up repair about 3 - 4 times (run sfc /scannow after booting to to check for corruption).  mystery solved. Thanks for pointing me in the right place, made so many changes recently was hard to pinpoint the cause and going through 10 odd backups wasnt my idea of fun


----------



## adrianhensler

Thanks for confirming - I thought about uninstalling it but didn't really have time to mess with potential fallout. I thought I might regret messing with it. Thanks for the tips on recovery steps.


----------



## RaXelliX

4750G works on the Master: https://www.reddit.com/r/Amd/comments/hww2lg/my_4750g_arrived/


----------



## dansi

RaXelliX said:


> 4750G works on the Master: https://www.reddit.com/r/Amd/comments/hww2lg/my_4750g_arrived/


I guess those new v1.1 X570 will fly with the new RAM trace layouts.

For early X570 adopters, we are fooked


----------



## Ojive

dansi said:


> I guess those new v1.1 X570 will fly with the new RAM trace layouts.
> 
> For early X570 adopters, we are fooked


What did I miss on the v.1.1? What's the difference?

Asking because I had 1.0 which was RMAd due to faulty sound card, and I've gotten a v.1.1 in return.


----------



## dansi

Ojive said:


> What did I miss on the v.1.1? What's the difference?
> 
> Asking because I had 1.0 which was RMAd due to faulty sound card, and I've gotten a v.1.1 in return.


improved pcb traces to the memory slots, improves dram overclocking


----------



## scaramonga

rastaviper said:


> It's not really necessary to upgrade them if you don't have any issues .
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk



So I'll ask again. Is it best to uninstall old ones first, or just install over?

I'll give a hint - I'm not wanting anyone's opinion of whether it's necessary or not, as I will be doing it, regardless, just wanting the best procedure for doing so?


----------



## dansi

I just install over, for amd chipset drivers, for nvidia gpu drivers.
so far so good. 

ddu, what is that?


----------



## Ojive

dansi said:


> improved pcb traces to the memory slots, improves dram overclocking


Aha! I see. 

_Maybe_ that's what can explain my sudden 1900IF/3800CL15 stable* overclock.

(*stable, as in, PC rebooted when I was AFK after 90 minutes'ish of Prime95 BBQ party at 93C, but that's stable enough for me. It's rock solid otherwise in daily use.)

I could get 1900IF/3800CL16 earlier, but quite unstable in gaming and workloads due to sudden reboots.


----------



## Henk83

*Problem recovering from sleep*

Hi all, I just got a new system using an X570 Aorus Master board. It is working just fine (using Win10 Pro), no issues except for recovery from sleep. When I wake the system using the power button after it has been put to sleep, the fan spins up to maximum speed, there's not video and the system just hangs. I have to unplug it in order to get it working again.

I have read about possible solutions in this thread but I am unable to read all messages. Is there a solution to this problem?

I am running the F20 bios and the latest drivers I downloaded yesterday from the Gigabyte website. After that, I downloaded the latest drivers from the AMD website, no difference. I have reset the BIOS so I am using standard settings, I have disabled the onboard LAN ports based on the suggestion in this thread (did not help). I have played around with the power settings in Windows 10, including hybrid sleep etc., but I still have the same issue.

Any help would be appreciated, thanks!


----------



## Spiczek

@dansi DDU is a tool, that helps to deinstall ALL of the softwarecomponents and driver.

https://www.wagnardsoft.com/

Your welcome


----------



## buffalo2102

Henk83 said:


> Hi all, I just got a new system using an X570 Aorus Master board. It is working just fine (using Win10 Pro), no issues except for recovery from sleep. When I wake the system using the power button after it has been put to sleep, the fan spins up to maximum speed, there's not video and the system just hangs. I have to unplug it in order to get it working again.
> 
> I have read about possible solutions in this thread but I am unable to read all messages. Is there a solution to this problem?
> 
> I am running the F20 bios and the latest drivers I downloaded yesterday from the Gigabyte website. After that, I downloaded the latest drivers from the AMD website, no difference. I have reset the BIOS so I am using standard settings, I have disabled the onboard LAN ports based on the suggestion in this thread (did not help). I have played around with the power settings in Windows 10, including hybrid sleep etc., but I still have the same issue.
> 
> Any help would be appreciated, thanks!


Disable erp (in BIOS) and/or hybrid sleep (in Windows) seems to work for some.


----------



## Henk83

buffalo2102 said:


> Disable erp (in BIOS) and/or hybrid sleep (in Windows) seems to work for some.


Thanks for your reply, tried those steps already (and all combinations of erp and hybrid sleep). Also downgraded bios to F11, doesn't help either.

For now the only solution seems to be to use hibernate instead of sleep. Not perfect, but good enough for now.

Very disappointed in this motherboard though, I thought I bought something high-end so it is unacceptable that sleep doesn't work.


----------



## henson0115

adrianhensler said:


> Thanks for confirming - I thought about uninstalling it but didn't really have time to mess with potential fallout. I thought I might regret messing with it. Thanks for the tips on recovery steps.


no problem.


----------



## RaXelliX

Henk83 said:


> Thanks for your reply, tried those steps already (and all combinations of erp and hybrid sleep). Also downgraded bios to F11, doesn't help either.
> 
> For now the only solution seems to be to use hibernate instead of sleep. Not perfect, but good enough for now.
> 
> Very disappointed in this motherboard though, I thought I bought something high-end so it is unacceptable that sleep doesn't work.


Regardless if it's disabled or not - update the LAN driver. Especially the Realtek 2.5G one: https://www.realtek.com/en/componen...0-1000m-gigabit-ethernet-pci-express-software
Choose the "Win10 Auto Installation Program" under Windows section.
Intel LAN driver: https://downloadcenter.intel.com/do...rk-Adapter-Driver-for-Windows-10?product=2469
Intel BT and Wi-Fi: https://downloadcenter.intel.com/do...reless-Bluetooth-for-Windows-10?product=81534


----------



## ManniX-ITA

Henk83 said:


> Thanks for your reply, tried those steps already (and all combinations of erp and hybrid sleep). Also downgraded bios to F11, doesn't help either.
> 
> For now the only solution seems to be to use hibernate instead of sleep. Not perfect, but good enough for now.
> 
> Very disappointed in this motherboard though, I thought I bought something high-end so it is unacceptable that sleep doesn't work.


You may need to update the Realtek LAN drivers:

http://www.station-drivers.com/inde...tory&Itemid=352&func=fileinfo&id=4517&lang=en

Last version 10.042 is from 6th of July


----------



## NonXtreme

Henk83 said:


> Hi all, I just got a new system using an X570 Aorus Master board. It is working just fine (using Win10 Pro), no issues except for recovery from sleep. When I wake the system using the power button after it has been put to sleep, the fan spins up to maximum speed, there's not video and the system just hangs. I have to unplug it in order to get it working again.
> 
> I have read about possible solutions in this thread but I am unable to read all messages. Is there a solution to this problem?
> 
> I am running the F20 bios and the latest drivers I downloaded yesterday from the Gigabyte website. After that, I downloaded the latest drivers from the AMD website, no difference. I have reset the BIOS so I am using standard settings, I have disabled the onboard LAN ports based on the suggestion in this thread (did not help). I have played around with the power settings in Windows 10, including hybrid sleep etc., but I still have the same issue.
> 
> Any help would be appreciated, thanks!


I used to have this problem when my ram oc is unstable(it did pass HCI memtest ~3000% per thread).
So my suggestion is to try checking ram stability. If you overclocked your ram or turned on XMP, turn that off and check whether issue continue to exist.


----------



## dansi

NonXtreme said:


> I used to have this problem when my ram oc is unstable(it did pass HCI memtest ~3000% per thread).
> So my suggestion is to try checking ram stability. If you overclocked your ram or turned on XMP, turn that off and check whether issue continue to exist.


Yeah mate, i also suspect ram stability is behind a lot of issues mentioned. Once you start messing with the timings, it is really open seasons to stability problems


----------



## pschorr1123

For what it's worth I tried to install the latest AMD Chipset drivers from 7 21 2020 and it says "installation failed". Sure looks pretty though. Guess AMD feels looks over function is far more important these days.


----------



## pal

dansi said:


> improved pcb traces to the memory slots, improves dram overclocking


where did you hear that?

for 1.1 rev I heard only - thunderbolt add in card connector


----------



## Waltc

pschorr1123 said:


> For what it's worth I tried to install the latest AMD Chipset drivers from 7 21 2020 and it says "installation failed". Sure looks pretty though. Guess AMD feels looks over function is far more important these days.



The newer chipset drivers only made one change for me--the GPIO2 driver--from xx.126 to xx.130--but unfortunately didn't install it at all, even after the reboot... Had to install it manually! This is about the third chipset driver release that didn't install the GPIO2 driver--forcing a manual install. Bah, humbug...


----------



## RaXelliX

pschorr1123 said:


> For what it's worth I tried to install the latest AMD Chipset drivers from 7 21 2020 and it says "installation failed". Sure looks pretty though. Guess AMD feels looks over function is far more important these days.


I had the same problem. Turns out AMD wants to use specific Visual C++ runtime and if you have the same year/version of that runtime installed the installation fails. Specificly it's v14 and 2015. So try uninstalling those and then reinstalling the chipset drivers. Mine succeeded and i saw that it installed it's own runtimes.


----------



## Acertified

pschorr1123 said:


> For what it's worth I tried to install the latest AMD Chipset drivers from 7 21 2020 and it says "installation failed". Sure looks pretty though. Guess AMD feels looks over function is far more important these days.


Worked fine for me. Is your Visual C++ stuff up to date?


----------



## 99belle99

Waltc said:


> The newer chipset drivers only made one change for me--the GPIO2 driver--from xx.126 to xx.130--but unfortunately didn't install it at all, even after the reboot... Had to install it manually! This is about the third chipset driver release that didn't install the GPIO2 driver--forcing a manual install. Bah, humbug...


Uninstall the old chipset drivers and then install the new one.


----------



## St0RM53

Ok my X570 Aorus master rev1.0 (#~4200) is dead.

PC was working perfectly fine and was not even on a load, suddenly it froze and hard rebooted...went into desktop after the reboot, froze and hard rebooted a 2nd time with dram led error end code 00.

Troubleshooted all the parts cpu/ram/psu/gpu and it's the mobo, bios doesn't make a difference either. I did a full disassembly and clean with iso-alcohol and still same thing.

Thinking of RMA if they at least send me a new last rev board, or i will return it to Amazon and buy something else.


----------



## scaramonga

99belle99 said:


> Uninstall the old chipset drivers and then install the new one.


Yup, found that out today, which is why I had asked this question in the first place 

One needs to uninstall older version first, else things will not get updated properly and/or one will receive an error if one does not do so


----------



## Henk83

RaXelliX said:


> Regardless if it's disabled or not - update the LAN driver. Especially the Realtek 2.5G one: https://www.realtek.com/en/componen...0-1000m-gigabit-ethernet-pci-express-software
> Choose the "Win10 Auto Installation Program" under Windows section.
> Intel LAN driver: https://downloadcenter.intel.com/do...rk-Adapter-Driver-for-Windows-10?product=2469
> Intel BT and Wi-Fi: https://downloadcenter.intel.com/do...reless-Bluetooth-for-Windows-10?product=81534


Thanks, I just installed all of these drivers and tried again - still the same problem: wake up from sleep hangs the system and I need to unplug it to get it to boot again (not restoring state).

I am using basically standard bios settings, no overclocking whatsoever. Have downgraded to F11, haven't tried F20 again with the latest drivers, might do that but so far I have actually read that versions prior to F20 were more successful regarding sleep and wake-up.


----------



## pschorr1123

RaXelliX said:


> I had the same problem. Turns out AMD wants to use specific Visual C++ runtime and if you have the same year/version of that runtime installed the installation fails. Specificly it's v14 and 2015. So try uninstalling those and then reinstalling the chipset drivers. Mine succeeded and i saw that it installed it's own runtimes.


Thanks will look into that.


----------



## 99belle99

Henk83 said:


> Thanks, I just installed all of these drivers and tried again - still the same problem: wake up from sleep hangs the system and I need to unplug it to get it to boot again (not restoring state).
> 
> I am using basically standard bios settings, no overclocking whatsoever. Have downgraded to F11, haven't tried F20 again with the latest drivers, might do that but so far I have actually read that versions prior to F20 were more successful regarding sleep and wake-up.


Is there a reason you need the computer to be put in sleep mode?


----------



## SacraficeMyGoat

Kind of a weird question for you guys.

I recently replaced my 5700 XT with a 2080 Super. But I was curious, is it possible to use both GPU's in the Aorus Master and just switch between them?

Only reason I ask is because my 5700 XT had stuttering issues in the one game I spend most of my time on and I'd like to try new drivers as they come out to see if they fix the stuttering, without having to pull out the 2080S each time. Bought the 5700XT hoping it'd last me til the new cards released, but I tried every fix and tweak out there to try and fix the stuttering in Destiny 2 and unfortunately i'm a couple of weeks out of the return period, so I ended up purchasing a used 2080S (got it at a decent price.) Figured I'd sell the 2080S when it gets closer to 3000 series launch and when they give an official release date.

If it's possible to use both in the system, how would I go about it? Would I need a larger PSU? Current one is 750W, but I reckon I wouldn't be able to pull power from both cards at the same time, so it shouldn't matter right?


----------



## RaXelliX

SacraficeMyGoat said:


> Kind of a weird question for you guys.
> 
> I recently replaced my 5700 XT with a 2080 Super. But I was curious, is it possible to use both GPU's in the Aorus Master and just switch between them?
> 
> Only reason I ask is because my 5700 XT had stuttering issues in the one game I spend most of my time on and I'd like to try new drivers as they come out to see if they fix the stuttering, without having to pull out the 2080S each time. Bought the 5700XT hoping it'd last me til the new cards released, but I tried every fix and tweak out there to try and fix the stuttering in Destiny 2 and unfortunately i'm a couple of weeks out of the return period, so I ended up purchasing a used 2080S (got it at a decent price.) Figured I'd sell the 2080S when it gets closer to 3000 series launch and when they give an official release date.
> 
> If it's possible to use both in the system, how would I go about it? Would I need a larger PSU? Current one is 750W, but I reckon I wouldn't be able to pull power from both cards at the same time, so it shouldn't matter right?


Technicly you can if you install 2080 on the top PCIe slot and the 5700XT on the slot below it. Problem might be in the dimensions. If the 2080 is too big the 5700XT won't fit in the second slot. Also the board switches from 16 lanes to the first slot to 8 lanes to both slots (PCIe Bifurication = Auto). Tho this should not decerase performance because modern GPU's don't saturate full 16 lanes yes (even PCIe 3.0)

But even if the 5700XT does not fit in the second slot it might fit on the last slot. This this slot is full leght and size but it's only wired 4 lanes electrically from the chipset (not the CPU like top slots). However due to it and 5700XT both using PCIe 4.0 standard you will actually have bandwith equal to PCIe 3.0 8 lanes like on the top slots. Benefits of PCIe 4.0 on a X570 where all slots are 4.0. 

750W should be ok. Unless they are both stressed at the same time or you run out of PCIe cables to power them. Also you connect display cables from both GPU's to the monitor you can switch between them using the monitors OSD setting (choosing diifferent input).

Hope this explination was not overy confusing.


----------



## Ketsu3

St0RM53 said:


> Ok my X570 Aorus master rev1.0 (#~4200) is dead.
> 
> PC was working perfectly fine and was not even on a load, suddenly it froze and hard rebooted...went into desktop after the reboot, froze and hard rebooted a 2nd time with dram led error end code 00.
> 
> Troubleshooted all the parts cpu/ram/psu/gpu and it's the mobo, bios doesn't make a difference either. I did a full disassembly and clean with iso-alcohol and still same thing.
> 
> Thinking of RMA if they at least send me a new last rev board, or i will return it to Amazon and buy something else.


Try to remove CMOS battery and waiting 10min.


----------



## lexer

My X570-I AORUS PRO WIFI not longer works if i flash the F20 "final" bios. It turns on fans at full speed no image. I tried clear CMOS, removing the battery, changing RAMs ect. I had to use the Q-Flash Recovery to make it work again. F20A was fine


----------



## ryouiki

SacraficeMyGoat said:


> I recently replaced my 5700 XT with a 2080 Super. But I was curious, is it possible to use both GPU's in the Aorus Master and just switch between them?


This is possible in theory, as Windows can support different GPUs and *some* applications can deal with this configuration.

As RaXelliX stated though, might be clearance issues and then the issue of PCIE lanes. That said, having just tossed a 5700XT for constant problems, the 2080S is going to be superior in every way, and i'm skeptical AMD can get the driver situation resolved so these cards actually work reliably... I would probably say stick with 2080S and try to sell the 5700XT while you can, unless you plan on using Linux.


----------



## GoforceReloaded

Did not saw this before but with F20A / F20B / F20 bios on X570 Xtreme, 1900 FCLK is not stable anymore, i got some WHEA ERROR "Bus/Interconnect Error" and even some app crashing (like HWiNFO64 after several hours).

I was using 3800/1900mhz (ram/fclk) with :
Vsoc Auto with LLC High = 1.087V
VDDP AUTO = 900mV
VDDG AUTO = 1050mV

Tested the ram on another PC with a memtest of 24h at [email protected] so it's not the problem 

And yes, black screen of ~1s on my main monitor was coming from the FCLK instability too ! (like the other user who had this problem too)


With 3733/1866, WHEA error and black screen of ~1s are gone. (and everyting on Auto like above)

If i use :

Vsoc 1.150 = 1.131V
VDDP = 1000mV
VDDG = 1075mV

3800/1900 is rock stable (i think), passed 2h+ of Y-cruncher. (got 1 error in 6min with 1075mV on VDDG and 1.125 Vsoc)

And no, the CPU has not degraded (and if it's the case, it's not normal xD), it's a new 3900X bought in June and i'm playing games most of the times. (never overclocked it and usind EDC=1 bug since two weeks, WHEA error started before)

So they definitively changed something related to soc/fclk with F20X bios. *(I checked and WHEA ERRORS "Bus/Interconnect Error" appeared the day I flashed to F20A on 16 june, i was using F12F before)*

I'll just use [email protected] with everything else on AUTO for now, maybe i will put back F12 bios later.


----------



## dansi

I had the whea error in all F20 bios, until i increase soc llc to high.


----------



## cnx

St0RM53 said:


> Ok my X570 Aorus master rev1.0 (#~4200) is dead.
> 
> PC was working perfectly fine and was not even on a load, suddenly it froze and hard rebooted...went into desktop after the reboot, froze and hard rebooted a 2nd time with dram led error end code 00.
> 
> Troubleshooted all the parts cpu/ram/psu/gpu and it's the mobo, bios doesn't make a difference either. I did a full disassembly and clean with iso-alcohol and still same thing.
> 
> Thinking of RMA if they at least send me a new last rev board, or i will return it to Amazon and buy something else.





Ketsu3 said:


> Try to remove CMOS battery and waiting 10min.



i had the same problem and removing the cmos battery helped. so i replaced it with a new one.


----------



## St0RM53

cnx said:


> i had the same problem and removing the cmos battery helped. so i replaced it with a new one.


Already did that of course. I believe you are talking about the cold boot bug; that's not the case. Mine failed while in use.

After reading the horrible stories of Gigabyte's RMA i'll try to return to Amazon. Anyone RMA'd here recently?


----------



## MikeS3000

GoforceReloaded said:


> Did not saw this before but with F20A / F20B / F20 bios on X570 Xtreme, 1900 FCLK is not stable anymore, i got some WHEA ERROR "Bus/Interconnect Error" and even some app crashing (like HWiNFO64 after several hours).
> 
> I was using 3800/1900mhz (ram/fclk) with :
> Vsoc Auto with LLC High = 1.087V
> VDDP AUTO = 900mV
> VDDG AUTO = 1050mV
> 
> Tested the ram on another PC with a memtest of 24h at [email protected] so it's not the problem /forum/images/smilies/tongue.gif
> 
> And yes, black screen of ~1s on my main monitor was coming from the FCLK instability too ! (like the other user who had this problem too)
> 
> 
> With 3733/1866, WHEA error and black screen of ~1s are gone. (and everyting on Auto like above)
> 
> If i use :
> 
> Vsoc 1.150 = 1.131V
> VDDP = 1000mV
> VDDG = 1075mV
> 
> 3800/1900 is rock stable (i think), passed 2h+ of Y-cruncher. (got 1 error in 6min with 1075mV on VDDG and 1.125 Vsoc)
> 
> And no, the CPU has not degraded (and if it's the case, it's not normal xD), it's a new 3900X bought in June and i'm playing games most of the times. (never overclocked it and usind EDC=1 bug since two weeks, WHEA error started before)
> 
> So they definitively changed something related to soc/fclk with F20X bios. *(I checked and WHEA ERRORS "Bus/Interconnect Error" appeared the day I flashed to F20A on 16 june, i was using F12F before)*
> 
> I'll just use [email protected] with everything else on AUTO for now, maybe i will put back F12 bios later.


So I just started noticing the same WHEA error on my Aorus Pro Wifi. What version of windows are you guys running? I'm on 2004 and did not notice this error until after I updated about a week ago. I used f20a, b and final and never had an issue. I'm wondering if the new windows version is the culprit or at least more sensitive to revealing errors. I never had this error on 1909 with any bios and 3800/1900 had been rock stable at 1.1 SET LLC auto, and about 1.063v GET SOC SVI2. Also just installed new chipset drivers and this is the first time I noticed this. Are you guys running the latest chipset drivers?


----------



## PiotrMKG

pal said:


> where did you hear that?
> 
> for 1.1 rev I heard only - thunderbolt add in card connector


Just look at memory specs, rev 1.0 has max 4400MHz and rev 1.1/1.2 has 5200MHz


----------



## Ketsu3

PiotrMKG said:


> Just look at memory specs, rev 1.0 has max 4400MHz and rev 1.1/1.2 has 5200MHz



rev 1.1/1.2 and 1.0


----------



## pschorr1123

PiotrMKG said:


> Just look at memory specs, rev 1.0 has max 4400MHz and rev 1.1/1.2 has 5200MHz


looking at the memory QVL pdf for 1.1/1.2 it seems the top speeds are relatively newer DDR4 kits. They aren't going to spend the time to validate for an older product. I've noticed this on my X370 board which never had it's memory qvl updated and topped out at 3133. Lots of people pushed far past that on that particular board. Also finding a kit validated was really hard. 

I wonder what speed and timings would you have to run to negate the latency penalty of going beyond the 3800/ 1900 IF which is where most Ryzen owners are targeting anyway. Renior can do 2100 IF so that's probably where Zen 3 will settle IF wise. 

tldr, I wouldn't feel too burned if running rev 1.0 as long as it turns on......


----------



## pal

PiotrMKG said:


> Just look at memory specs, rev 1.0 has max 4400MHz and rev 1.1/1.2 has 5200MHz


interesting. WEll, I noticed, B550 boards have also higher memory supprot (OC), than x570 1.0


----------



## GoforceReloaded

dansi said:


> I had the whea error in all F20 bios, until i increase soc llc to high.


My LLC was already on High, dit no test with turbo and extreme.



MikeS3000 said:


> So I just started noticing the same WHEA error on my Aorus Pro Wifi. What version of windows are you guys running? I'm on 2004 and did not notice this error until after I updated about a week ago. I used f20a, b and final and never had an issue. I'm wondering if the new windows version is the culprit or at least more sensitive to revealing errors. I never had this error on 1909 with any bios and 3800/1900 had been rock stable at 1.1 SET LLC auto, and about 1.063v GET SOC SVI2. Also just installed new chipset drivers and this is the first time I noticed this. Are you guys running the latest chipset drivers?


I Updated W10 2004 in June and i'm also using the latest chipset driver 2.07.14.327.

I don't think W10 2004 cause WHEA Error and app to crash but maybe it's more sensitive.

Currently using 3733C14 with 1866 FCLK with everyting on auto and did not see a single WHEA Errors/app crash/black screen of ~1s.

WHEA Errors with bus/interconnect are related only to soc/fclk.


----------



## MikeS3000

As a test I rolled back the chipset drivers to the 2.05 ones posted on the Gigabyte downloads site. I put my settings back to what they have always been for about the last year. 1.1v SOC, auto llc. 3800 / 1900 Ram and Infinity Fabric speeds. I have not seen a WHEA error yet and it's been several hours. Still on F20 BIOS. The errors would come randomly, not necessarily under any load, and often times just browsing the web. I'm going to give it a day or two to see if the new chipset drivers are the culprit.


----------



## Henk83

99belle99 said:


> Is there a reason you need the computer to be put in sleep mode?


Just to be able to switch off the pc and continue working quickly when I turn it on again without having to restart all programs, reopen documents, etc. Hibernate works for that, but I just got this board and I expect things to work properly.

I have an additional problem, which is that the Realtek ethernet port doesn't work. It doesn't show up in the bios (only the Intel port) and I cannot install drivers for it in Windows since it is not recognized. It shows up in device manager when I show hidden devices. I've checked some other sites and this is a common problem with no fix apparently.

How to get this working before I rip out this board from my brand new pc and buy something decent for the money?


----------



## St0RM53

So i told Amazon my story and in just 5 mins they've replied back with a return label and offered full refund. Meaning i had to place a new order for a new motherboard...after much thinking i bought another X570 aorus master..hoping i'll get one of the new revisions. I could save 10-20eur and get it faster from amazon.fr but i chose to buy it from amazon.de since it shows out of stock, meaning there is potentially a higher chance to get one of the new revisions. Gigabyte is so bad to use the same ASIN/EAN. I've talked with amazon and they have no info about revisions. Unless someone goes and checks what's written on the box they don't have any info. Maybe i made a mistake and i lose some money as well but at least i'll have new 2-year warranty. Worst case scenario it's rev 1.0, fails again and i get X670 by then lol (kinda pointless if you ask me since Zen 4 will come in 1-2 years from now)

Boards i've considered:
- MSI X570 ACE: negatives: no backplate, worse vrm and heatsinks suck, no dual bios, dragon ricer looks, bad qcode location, few usb's, no quick charging, worse dac | positives: heatpipe to chipset, better chipset fan position, 32mb bios, better bios but layout sucks, quickest bios releases, better ram traces
- MSI X570 UNIFY: negatives: price nowhere near MSRP, no backplate, no intel nic, worse vrm, no heatpipe to chipset, no dual bios, few usb's, no quick charging, worse dac, not all slots reinforced | positives: all black, better chipset fan position, 32mb bios, better bios but layout sucks, quickest bios releases, better ram traces
- MSI X570 CREATION: good board, no reason it's EATX, missing a lot of basic stuff for the price, 10G lan, lots of I/O, 8-layer pcb i believe, but +100eur is no-go since i don't need these extras personally
- ASUS X570 Crosshair VIII: good design but for the price and asus' cost cutting measures i will pass

I also thought of B550..problem is that if you use 2 m.2 your gpu goes to bottleneck town; it will not be an issue however with new gpu's being pcie gen 4, but if you run a 2080ti on 8x pci3.0 now it gets worst performance. On the upside you should get better raid m.2 speeds on b550 since the 2nd m.2 still goes to the cpu directly. 
However *** Gigabyte...B550 Aorus master..you put the best vrm's for the price but where the f*ck is the internal usb 3.2 port?!? Also with the price only being ~50eur lower i don't see the point of dropping from X570 and missing other stuff on top. 

Btw if you want to change my mind let me know. I can cancel my order anytime. 

............................................

As for previous DPC/ISR investigation and PCIe 4.0 i had tested a few days before my board failed with a borrowed 2080..This allowed me to run pcie 3.0 on the card while keeping pcie 4.0 link to the chipset..and guess what..the problem was not there. I wanted to do more tests but since my board decided to die you'll have to wait. At least we can safely point out the issue lies with 5700XT hardware and/or its drivers..good job AMD. 

Still Gigabyte should add separate pcie link version option for the gpu and chipset. MSI has it, ASUS has it, and i bet AsRock too.


----------



## ManniX-ITA

@St0RM53

I wouldn't buy again another Master for sure. But indeed has some advantages that you can't find elsewhere.
I'd personally go for the MEG ACE; the BIOS for me is the pain point of this board.

Not only the MSI is better but I have seen constantly better performances and much easier overclock from posters.
Even if the debug code is not well positioned, it's something you only need when there are issues or trying oc.
If the BIOS is better I assume it's less important...
The Dual BIOS is nice but I use it, sometimes, when a new version comes out.
With the Flash back button it's not a such important feature as before.

The audio DAC is way better on the Master but in my case I have a pair of cheap Logitech speakers connected there.
I use the SPDIF to the Hi-Fi and a USB Wireless headset.

The Intel NIC indeed is better but honestly the Realtek can do its job fine.
If you want better latency and disable all the HW accelerations, hardly any difference.
For high bandwidth, maybe cause there's a NAS, than you are forced to use the Realtek 2.5G anyway.

About VRM... yes it's worse but in the sense of less over-sized.
Even in extreme conditions it gets just a few degrees hotter than the Master.
The back-plate considering the temperatures is more an aesthetic feature than an heat sink.

The most annoying part for me is the low number of USB ports on the back I/O.
A whopping 4 x USB 2.0 are missing.
Won't need on the new build but also the missing 2 x SATA ports are another annoying point.
Right now the missing SATA ports would be a showstopper for me.

I'm not satisfied but there are plenty of reasons to go again for a Master; depends on your specific situation.


----------



## d0mmie

St0RM53 said:


> So i told Amazon my story and in just 5 mins they've replied back with a return label and offered full refund. Meaning i had to place a new order for a new motherboard...after much thinking i bought another X570 aorus master..hoping i'll get one of the new revisions. I could save 10-20eur and get it faster from amazon.fr but i chose to buy it from amazon.de since it shows out of stock, meaning there is potentially a higher chance to get one of the new revisions. Gigabyte is so bad to use the same ASIN/EAN. I've talked with amazon and they have no info about revisions. Unless someone goes and checks what's written on the box they don't have any info. Maybe i made a mistake and i lose some money as well but at least i'll have new 2-year warranty. Worst case scenario it's rev 1.0, fails again and i get X670 by then lol (kinda pointless if you ask me since Zen 4 will come in 1-2 years from now)
> 
> Boards i've considered:
> - MSI X570 ACE: negatives: no backplate, worse vrm and heatsinks suck, no dual bios, dragon ricer looks, bad qcode location, few usb's, no quick charging, worse dac | positives: heatpipe to chipset, better chipset fan position, 32mb bios, better bios but layout sucks, quickest bios releases, better ram traces
> - MSI X570 UNIFY: negatives: price nowhere near MSRP, no backplate, no intel nic, worse vrm, no heatpipe to chipset, no dual bios, few usb's, no quick charging, worse dac, not all slots reinforced | positives: all black, better chipset fan position, 32mb bios, better bios but layout sucks, quickest bios releases, better ram traces
> - MSI X570 CREATION: good board, no reason it's EATX, missing a lot of basic stuff for the price, 10G lan, lots of I/O, 8-layer pcb i believe, but +100eur is no-go since i don't need these extras personally
> - ASUS X570 Crosshair VIII: good design but for the price and asus' cost cutting measures i will pass
> 
> I also thought of B550..problem is that if you use 2 m.2 your gpu goes to bottleneck town; it will not be an issue however with new gpu's being pcie gen 4, but if you run a 2080ti on 8x pci3.0 now it gets worst performance. On the upside you should get better raid m.2 speeds on b550 since the 2nd m.2 still goes to the cpu directly.
> However *** Gigabyte...B550 Aorus master..you put the best vrm's for the price but where the f*ck is the internal usb 3.2 port?!? Also with the price only being ~50eur lower i don't see the point of dropping from X570 and missing other stuff on top.
> 
> Btw if you want to change my mind let me know. I can cancel my order anytime.
> 
> ............................................
> 
> As for previous DPC/ISR investigation and PCIe 4.0 i had tested a few days before my board failed with a borrowed 2080..This allowed me to run pcie 3.0 on the card while keeping pcie 4.0 link to the chipset..and guess what..the problem was not there. I wanted to do more tests but since my board decided to die you'll have to wait. At least we can safely point out the issue lies with 5700XT hardware and/or its drivers..good job AMD.
> 
> Still Gigabyte should add separate pcie link version option for the gpu and chipset. MSI has it, ASUS has it, and i bet AsRock too.


I've had a MSI X570 Ace before I switched to Aorus Master and the heatsink does absolutely not suck. It's quite decent but of course it will never beat the design of the Aorus Master. The downside of this board however is it only has 4 SATA ports imo.


----------



## superleeds27

St0RM53 said:


> So i told Amazon my story and in just 5 mins they've replied back with a return label and offered full refund. Meaning i had to place a new order for a new motherboard...after much thinking i bought another X570 aorus master..hoping i'll get one of the new revisions. I could save 10-20eur and get it faster from amazon.fr but i chose to buy it from amazon.de since it shows out of stock, meaning there is potentially a higher chance to get one of the new revisions. Gigabyte is so bad to use the same ASIN/EAN. I've talked with amazon and they have no info about revisions. Unless someone goes and checks what's written on the box they don't have any info. Maybe i made a mistake and i lose some money as well but at least i'll have new 2-year warranty. Worst case scenario it's rev 1.0, fails again and i get X670 by then lol (kinda pointless if you ask me since Zen 4 will come in 1-2 years from now)
> 
> Boards i've considered:
> - MSI X570 ACE: negatives: no backplate, worse vrm and heatsinks suck, no dual bios, dragon ricer looks, bad qcode location, few usb's, no quick charging, worse dac | positives: heatpipe to chipset, better chipset fan position, 32mb bios, better bios but layout sucks, quickest bios releases, better ram traces
> - MSI X570 UNIFY: negatives: price nowhere near MSRP, no backplate, no intel nic, worse vrm, no heatpipe to chipset, no dual bios, few usb's, no quick charging, worse dac, not all slots reinforced | positives: all black, better chipset fan position, 32mb bios, better bios but layout sucks, quickest bios releases, better ram traces
> - MSI X570 CREATION: good board, no reason it's EATX, missing a lot of basic stuff for the price, 10G lan, lots of I/O, 8-layer pcb i believe, but +100eur is no-go since i don't need these extras personally
> - ASUS X570 Crosshair VIII: good design but for the price and asus' cost cutting measures i will pass
> 
> I also thought of B550..problem is that if you use 2 m.2 your gpu goes to bottleneck town; it will not be an issue however with new gpu's being pcie gen 4, but if you run a 2080ti on 8x pci3.0 now it gets worst performance. On the upside you should get better raid m.2 speeds on b550 since the 2nd m.2 still goes to the cpu directly.
> However *** Gigabyte...B550 Aorus master..you put the best vrm's for the price but where the f*ck is the internal usb 3.2 port?!? Also with the price only being ~50eur lower i don't see the point of dropping from X570 and missing other stuff on top.
> 
> Btw if you want to change my mind let me know. I can cancel my order anytime.
> 
> ............................................
> 
> As for previous DPC/ISR investigation and PCIe 4.0 i had tested a few days before my board failed with a borrowed 2080..This allowed me to run pcie 3.0 on the card while keeping pcie 4.0 link to the chipset..and guess what..the problem was not there. I wanted to do more tests but since my board decided to die you'll have to wait. At least we can safely point out the issue lies with 5700XT hardware and/or its drivers..good job AMD.
> 
> Still Gigabyte should add separate pcie link version option for the gpu and chipset. MSI has it, ASUS has it, and i bet AsRock too.


Have you considered the MAG-X570-TOMAHAWK-WIFI?

Seems to be a fair few people raving over that one at the moment? Granted, it's hard to get hold of!


----------



## MikeS3000

So I think my Aorus Pro Wifi is dead. I put the computer to sleep last night. I tried to power it on with the mouse this morning and nothing happened. I tried the power button, unplugged it, different outlets. No lights or anything when I try to power on the board. I'm going to try and rule out the power supply with an old one tonight when I have time, but this really sucks. The board was purchased mid-August 2019.


----------



## ManniX-ITA

MikeS3000 said:


> So I think my Aorus Pro Wifi is dead. I put the computer to sleep last night. I tried to power it on with the mouse this morning and nothing happened. I tried the power button, unplugged it, different outlets. No lights or anything when I try to power on the board. I'm going to try and rule out the power supply with an old one tonight when I have time, but this really sucks. The board was purchased mid-August 2019.


Try pulling out 10 mins the CMOS battery as last resort.


----------



## MikeS3000

I will try the CMOS pull tonight. Question about power supplies. I have an older Supermicro 350w PSU laying around that I pulled off a working server. It only has a 24-pin and and 8 pin ATX and CPU power cables. It does not have enough for the extra 4-pin cpu. Will that be enough to at least try to power up the board?


----------



## St0RM53

ManniX-ITA said:


> @St0RM53
> 
> I wouldn't buy again another Master for sure. But indeed has some advantages that you can't find elsewhere.
> I'd personally go for the MEG ACE; the BIOS for me is the pain point of this board.
> 
> Not only the MSI is better but I have seen constantly better performances and much easier overclock from posters.
> Even if the debug code is not well positioned, it's something you only need when there are issues or trying oc.
> If the BIOS is better I assume it's less important...
> The Dual BIOS is nice but I use it, sometimes, when a new version comes out.
> With the Flash back button it's not a such important feature as before.
> 
> The audio DAC is way better on the Master but in my case I have a pair of cheap Logitech speakers connected there.
> I use the SPDIF to the Hi-Fi and a USB Wireless headset.
> 
> The Intel NIC indeed is better but honestly the Realtek can do its job fine.
> If you want better latency and disable all the HW accelerations, hardly any difference.
> For high bandwidth, maybe cause there's a NAS, than you are forced to use the Realtek 2.5G anyway.
> 
> About VRM... yes it's worse but in the sense of less over-sized.
> Even in extreme conditions it gets just a few degrees hotter than the Master.
> The back-plate considering the temperatures is more an aesthetic feature than an heat sink.
> 
> The most annoying part for me is the low number of USB ports on the back I/O.
> A whopping 4 x USB 2.0 are missing.
> Won't need on the new build but also the missing 2 x SATA ports are another annoying point.
> Right now the missing SATA ports would be a showstopper for me.
> 
> I'm not satisfied but there are plenty of reasons to go again for a Master; depends on your specific situation.


Yes it's a tough choice. But it's the last chance i give at Gigabyte. It's like they got good reviews and then said ok no reason to try anymore. Not to mention all the other things. I happen to be an engineer as well so i see the product from the engineer's eyes..good design, not so good execution by the rest of the company. 

MSI is on top of the bios game lately, at least regarding stability. Asus is still getting by since Elmor left, but i think Gigabyte has been the worst since F11.

Debug code position is a pain in the ass on MSI; if i just do ram overclock i'll have to move my case (since it sits on the floor) and get down to see it. On the master i just see it from the front window (lian li o11d xl). 
Dual bios is not very important for me if you indeed have bios flashback but on the creation for example it doesn't, and chip is soldered so you'll need to desolder or at least use a clip to re-flash with eeprom programmer. At this is a 500eur board..
MSI is what Samsung is to Apple but for ASUS. I am not some rich person, i need to see features for what i am paying for.

DAC is no issue for me since i use a Motu M2 (external usb dac) to run my yamaha monitors and dt-770pro headphones..however there are times you need to use the onboard audio so it's another point since again you are paying for it. When my brother wanted to buy good headphones and i recommended mine we tested them on both my master and his msi board..These are 80ohms headphones..they where barely usable at full volume on the master, much less so on the msi board. "Smart amp" my a**. 80ohms is not that much considering there are 600ohms headphones out there. He went with the 32ohm version and he's happy. I would not be if i was stuck which the onboard audio only.

Realtek is a *****ty company. It's 2020 and they still don't have a website where you can find the latest versions of their drivers. You need to go to forums and find the specific one between 6-8 different versions with the same name (at least for the audio ones). Their NIC's drivers s*ck too so i much better have a reliable intel one even at 1G. Also dual NIC's are really convenient when you want to connect as a proxy between a device and do network snooping/analysis for example. 

VRM's yes i won't complain, but backplate is indeed functional as a heatsink on the master, but ACE in practice should be as good either way. What's funny is that they've put the 70A power stages on the B550 master but on the X570 master they cut them down to 50A (after first leaks) just to differentiate their xtreme board better. Market segmentation at work. Apple started these methods but their customer service is top notch. Problematic device->Is it in warranty?->yes->New device->not available?->yes->Next model available. That's how you deal with a customer when you have +200% profit margin. 

USB's is a deal breaker for me also, plus gigabyte has their "turbocharger" feature where everyone missed in every review, but it's quite handy for me as it allows android and apple fast charging in the front usb ports that i use every day. 
Sata can die for me already like i say below;p Give me usb, m.2, thunderbolt any day of the week




d0mmie said:


> I've had a MSI X570 Ace before I switched to Aorus Master and the heatsink does absolutely not suck. It's quite decent but of course it will never beat the design of the Aorus Master. The downside of this board however is it only has 4 SATA ports imo.


Well i know practically unless ln2 overclocking you won't see a change but since they are at the same price you need to pick the differences between them...as about SATA..unless you need 6 sata drives running simultaneously at the very moment i'll prefer m.2 and usb over them any day. SATA reminds me IDE at the moment..it's gonna die really soon, really fast



superleeds27 said:


> Have you considered the MAG-X570-TOMAHAWK-WIFI?
> 
> Seems to be a fair few people raving over that one at the moment? Granted, it's hard to get hold of!


Different price bracket, no reason to consider


----------



## THUMPer1

I'm hoping you get a good board. Good luck!


----------



## SacraficeMyGoat

RaXelliX said:


> SacraficeMyGoat said:
> 
> 
> 
> Kind of a weird question for you guys.
> 
> I recently replaced my 5700 XT with a 2080 Super. But I was curious, is it possible to use both GPU's in the Aorus Master and just switch between them?
> 
> Only reason I ask is because my 5700 XT had stuttering issues in the one game I spend most of my time on and I'd like to try new drivers as they come out to see if they fix the stuttering, without having to pull out the 2080S each time. Bought the 5700XT hoping it'd last me til the new cards released, but I tried every fix and tweak out there to try and fix the stuttering in Destiny 2 and unfortunately i'm a couple of weeks out of the return period, so I ended up purchasing a used 2080S (got it at a decent price.) Figured I'd sell the 2080S when it gets closer to 3000 series launch and when they give an official release date.
> 
> If it's possible to use both in the system, how would I go about it? Would I need a larger PSU? Current one is 750W, but I reckon I wouldn't be able to pull power from both cards at the same time, so it shouldn't matter right?
> 
> 
> 
> Technicly you can if you install 2080 on the top PCIe slot and the 5700XT on the slot below it. Problem might be in the dimensions. If the 2080 is too big the 5700XT won't fit in the second slot. Also the board switches from 16 lanes to the first slot to 8 lanes to both slots (PCIe Bifurication = Auto). Tho this should not decerase performance because modern GPU's don't saturate full 16 lanes yes (even PCIe 3.0)
> 
> But even if the 5700XT does not fit in the second slot it might fit on the last slot. This this slot is full leght and size but it's only wired 4 lanes electrically from the chipset (not the CPU like top slots). However due to it and 5700XT both using PCIe 4.0 standard you will actually have bandwith equal to PCIe 3.0 8 lanes like on the top slots. Benefits of PCIe 4.0 on a X570 where all slots are 4.0.
> 
> 750W should be ok. Unless they are both stressed at the same time or you run out of PCIe cables to power them. Also you connect display cables from both GPU's to the monitor you can switch between them using the monitors OSD setting (choosing diifferent input).
> 
> Hope this explination was not overy confusing.
Click to expand...

Interesting! Appreciate the explanation. I might try it some time if they'll fit in slot 1 and 2.

Wouldn't I want the 5700XT in the top slot though since it runs @ PCIe 4 and the 2080S in the 2nd/3rd slot since it's PCIe 3?


----------



## Acertified

SacraficeMyGoat said:


> Interesting! Appreciate the explanation. I might try it some time if they'll fit in slot 1 and 2.
> 
> Wouldn't I want the 5700XT in the top slot though since it runs @ PCIe 4 and the 2080S in the 2nd/3rd slot since it's PCIe 3?


Yes you definitely want the 5700XT in the 1st/Top slot to gain the PCIe 4 speeds. There is little reason to buy such a nice card like the 5700XT and only run it at PCIe 3.


----------



## SacraficeMyGoat

Acertified said:


> SacraficeMyGoat said:
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting! Appreciate the explanation. I might try it some time if they'll fit in slot 1 and 2.
> 
> Wouldn't I want the 5700XT in the top slot though since it runs @ PCIe 4 and the 2080S in the 2nd/3rd slot since it's PCIe 3?
> 
> 
> 
> Yes you definitely want the 5700XT in the 1st/Top slot to gain the PCIe 4 speeds. There is little reason to buy such a nice card like the 5700XT and only run it at PCIe 3.
Click to expand...

Figured as much, thanks! So I can just leave PCIe setting on AUTO in the BIOS?


----------



## MikeS3000

I tried replacing the battery on the board, as well as tried 2 different working power supplies. I can't get a single light to come on. I even took the board out of the case and but it on a box to rule out any shorts from metal items in the case. 

Edit: see got it working with long pull of CMOS battery, see my next post for details


----------



## St0RM53

THUMPer1 said:


> I'm hoping you get a good board. Good luck!


Thanks man!



SacraficeMyGoat said:


> Interesting! Appreciate the explanation. I might try it some time if they'll fit in slot 1 and 2.
> 
> Wouldn't I want the 5700XT in the top slot though since it runs @ PCIe 4 and the 2080S in the 2nd/3rd slot since it's PCIe 3?


Depends on what motherboard you have. X570 aorus master for example has 16x to 8x-8x switch meaning the 16x link from the CPU will be split. However i am certain 99% the pcie generation will be downgraded to the lower gen device; in this case your 2080. So you will have 2 slots running 8x pci 3.0. I know for a fact a 2080ti gets bottle-necked by 8x pcie 3.0 link but a 2080 might be fine. In this case it doesn't matter which card you put in slot 1 or 2. Now assuming you have x570 aorus master you could use 2080 in 1st slot with 16x pcie 3.0 and 5700xt in the 3rd slot so that is running via the x570 chipset at 4x pcie 4.0 which is the same bandwidth as 8x pci 3.0. This is the best compromise but in practice due to the shared chipset bandwidth and additional latency the 1st method might be the best overall to use. If they don't fit, use the 2nd method instead.


Check your mobo here:
https://drive.google.com/file/d/193tSL7U6VwPwnWYm4NPdjQQ3xZwShiAD/view


----------



## SacraficeMyGoat

St0RM53 said:


> Thanks man!
> 
> 
> 
> Depends on what motherboard you have. X570 aorus master for example has 16x to 8x-8x switch meaning the 16x link from the CPU will be split. However i am certain 99% the pcie generation will be downgraded to the lower gen device; in this case your 2080. So you will have 2 slots running 8x pci 3.0. I know for a fact a 2080ti gets bottle-necked by 8x pcie 3.0 link but a 2080 might be fine. In this case it doesn't matter which card you put in slot 1 or 2. Now assuming you have x570 aorus master you could use 2080 in 1st slot with 16x pcie 3.0 and 5700xt in the 3rd slot so that is running via the x570 chipset at 4x pcie 4.0 which is the same bandwidth as 8x pci 3.0. This is the best compromise but in practice due to the shared chipset bandwidth and additional latency the 1st method might be the best overall to use. If they don't fit, use the 2nd method instead.
> 
> 
> Check your mobo here:
> https://drive.google.com/file/d/193tSL7U6VwPwnWYm4NPdjQQ3xZwShiAD/view


Ahh gotcha, thank you.

Another quick question. Right now I just have my 2080S installed, I set BIOS to PCIe 3.0. Should I set it to AUTO or does it matter?


----------



## SacraficeMyGoat

Waltc said:


> pschorr1123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> For what it's worth I tried to install the latest AMD Chipset drivers from 7 21 2020 and it says "installation failed". Sure looks pretty though. Guess AMD feels looks over function is far more important these days.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The newer chipset drivers only made one change for me--the GPIO2 driver--from xx.126 to xx.130--but unfortunately didn't install it at all, even after the reboot.../forum/images/smilies/wink.gif Had to install it manually! This is about the third chipset driver release that didn't install the GPIO2 driver--forcing a manual install. Bah, humbug.../forum/images/smilies/wink.gif
Click to expand...

Recently installed the latest chipset drivers. How do I check that GPIO2 actually updated?


----------



## 99belle99

SacraficeMyGoat said:


> Recently installed the latest chipset drivers. How do I check that GPIO2 actually updated?


device manager/ system devices and you just click it and see what driver it is.


----------



## SacraficeMyGoat

99belle99 said:


> SacraficeMyGoat said:
> 
> 
> 
> Recently installed the latest chipset drivers. How do I check that GPIO2 actually updated?
> 
> 
> 
> device manager/ system devices and you just click it and see what driver it is.
Click to expand...

Thank you. Says the driver version is 2.2.0.130. Is this the latest one?


----------



## SacraficeMyGoat

SacraficeMyGoat said:


> 99belle99 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SacraficeMyGoat said:
> 
> 
> 
> Recently installed the latest chipset drivers. How do I check that GPIO2 actually updated?
> 
> 
> 
> device manager/ system devices and you just click it and see what driver it is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you. Says the driver version is 2.2.0.130. Is this the latest one?
Click to expand...

Edit: Nvm. It is the latest, found it on AMD website.


----------



## pschorr1123

SacraficeMyGoat said:


> Ahh gotcha, thank you.
> 
> Another quick question. Right now I just have my 2080S installed, I set BIOS to PCIe 3.0. Should I set it to AUTO or does it matter?



Usually best to leave on auto. Forcing to gen 3 is a work around for some issues with Nvidia GPUs and some NVME drives defaulting to gen 2 if left at auto or having other issues. So leave on auto and if you run into issues then force to gen 3


----------



## pschorr1123

MikeS3000 said:


> Well the motherboard is officially dead. I tried replacing the battery on the board, as well as tried 2 different working power supplies. I can't get a single light to come on. I even took the board out of the case and but it on a box to rule out any shorts from metal items in the case. I've been an active partipant and reader on this forum for 11 months and I have to say I'm quite disappointed that I didn't even get a year out of a $270 board. I guess we'll see how good Gigabyte's RMA program is.


That really sucks. Please keep us posted if GB actually gives you a reason for why it's dead. Seen a handful of Masters give up the ghost out of the blue with no explanation.


----------



## MikeS3000

pschorr1123 said:


> That really sucks. Please keep us posted if GB actually gives you a reason for why it's dead. Seen a handful of Masters give up the ghost out of the blue with no explanation.


We are back in business! I got it to turn on and all is good so far! So last night I tried swapping batteries and clearing CMOS and no luck. I wanted to give one more thing a try today before throwing in the towel. This morning I did a battery pull for 10 minutes and then put a fresh battery in. I plugged in a PSU just for the heck of it on a bench and I got a flicker of LEDs. I put some ram and a cpu in and shorted the power switch pins and it fired right up. I just put my whole system back together and somehow it is working. I have had dead motherboards in the past and this showed all of the signs of a dead mobo. Lesson learned for me to really let the power drain out of the system with the battery out. We'll see if this fix lasts but today is good day so far!


----------



## Nitendra

Hi,
I guess I am at the appropriate thread.
I am looking to buy this Gigabyte X570 Aorus Master Rev.1.0 (Rev1.1/2 isn't available in my country as of now and it doesn't makes a difference to me).
I can buy something cheaper but I'm really interested in best on board sound.
So how is the audio quality ?, it looks exciting on specs. ALC1220-VB & ESS Sabre9118 & how it compares with Asus Essence STX Pcie Which I already own.

When I compare Asus essence STX with my current Mobo B350-F strix with S1220A ROG SupremeFX.
Asus essence STX is superior in details and loudness, the TPA6120A2 headphone amp on essence works great.

Just wondering if Asus stx is better than ALC 1220-VB & ESS SABRE 9118. I am paying around 150$ extra for this setup ALC 1220-VB & ESS SABRE 9118, just because I want best integrated sound
solution, clarity may be compared with STX but what about headphone amplification ?

Gigabyte says just Smart Headphone amp, nothing further disclosed.
If it's not better than STX in terms of headphone loudness and detailed sound, I'll go with some cheaper X570 Mobo.

suggestions are welcome


----------



## PiotrMKG

Nitendra said:


> Hi,
> I guess I am at the appropriate thread.
> I am looking to buy this Gigabyte X570 Aorus Master Rev.1.0 (Rev1.1/2 isn't available in my country as of now and it doesn't makes a difference to me).
> I can buy something cheaper but I'm really interested in best on board sound.
> So how is the audio quality ?, it looks exciting on specs. ALC1220-VB & ESS Sabre9118 & how it compares with Asus Essence STX Pcie Which I already own.
> 
> When I compare Asus essence STX with my current Mobo B350-F strix with S1220A ROG SupremeFX.
> Asus essence STX is superior in details and loudness, the TPA6120A2 headphone amp on essence works great.
> 
> Just wondering if Asus stx is better than ALC 1220-VB & ESS SABRE 9118. I am paying around 150$ extra for this setup ALC 1220-VB & ESS SABRE 9118, just because I want best integrated sound
> solution, clarity may be compared with STX but what about headphone amplification ?
> 
> Gigabyte says just Smart Headphone amp, nothing further disclosed.
> If it's not better than STX in terms of headphone loudness and detailed sound, I'll go with some cheaper X570 Mobo.
> 
> suggestions are welcome


If you feel adventurous go ahead and buy AMD based chipset MB, but if you want stability You should go with Intel stuff. Personally I will wait until Zen 3 and hopefully new chipset X670, if it will be better than X570 I will switch, if not I am going back to Intel. I can wait additional hour for my project to be rendered and have peace of mind that next BIOS update will not make my MB not boot.


----------



## Sphex_

PiotrMKG said:


> If you feel adventurous go ahead and buy AMD based chipset MB, but if you want stability You should go with Intel stuff. Personally I will wait until Zen 3 and hopefully new chipset X670, if it will be better than X570 I will switch, if not I am going back to Intel. I can wait additional hour for my project to be rendered and have peace of mind that next BIOS update will not make my MB not boot.


What the hell does this have to do with anything he asked? lol.


----------



## St0RM53

SacraficeMyGoat said:


> Ahh gotcha, thank you.
> 
> Another quick question. Right now I just have my 2080S installed, I set BIOS to PCIe 3.0. Should I set it to AUTO or does it matter?


It does matter because gigabyte doesn't have pcie gen option for each slot like MSI or ASUS. So you need to leave it to auto or gen 4 in order for the chipset to stay pcie 4.0. The 2080s will run pcie 3.0 either way automatically; you can't force a higher speed gen from the host if the downstream devices don't support it


----------



## St0RM53

Btw guys we should make a list with the boards that had actual failures on their own like mine: X570 Aorus master rev 1.0 #4285


----------



## Asunder

St0RM53 said:


> So i told Amazon my story and in just 5 mins they've replied back with a return label and offered full refund. Meaning i had to place a new order for a new motherboard...after much thinking i bought another X570 aorus master..hoping i'll get one of the new revisions. I could save 10-20eur and get it faster from amazon.fr but i chose to buy it from amazon.de since it shows out of stock, meaning there is potentially a higher chance to get one of the new revisions. Gigabyte is so bad to use the same ASIN/EAN. I've talked with amazon and they have no info about revisions. Unless someone goes and checks what's written on the box they don't have any info. Maybe i made a mistake and i lose some money as well but at least i'll have new 2-year warranty. Worst case scenario it's rev 1.0, fails again and i get X670 by then lol (kinda pointless if you ask me since Zen 4 will come in 1-2 years from now)
> 
> Boards i've considered:
> - MSI X570 ACE: negatives: no backplate, worse vrm and heatsinks suck, no dual bios, dragon ricer looks, bad qcode location, few usb's, no quick charging, worse dac | positives: heatpipe to chipset, better chipset fan position, 32mb bios, better bios but layout sucks, quickest bios releases, better ram traces
> - MSI X570 UNIFY: negatives: price nowhere near MSRP, no backplate, no intel nic, worse vrm, no heatpipe to chipset, no dual bios, few usb's, no quick charging, worse dac, not all slots reinforced | positives: all black, better chipset fan position, 32mb bios, better bios but layout sucks, quickest bios releases, better ram traces
> - MSI X570 CREATION: good board, no reason it's EATX, missing a lot of basic stuff for the price, 10G lan, lots of I/O, 8-layer pcb i believe, but +100eur is no-go since i don't need these extras personally
> - ASUS X570 Crosshair VIII: good design but for the price and asus' cost cutting measures i will pass
> 
> I also thought of B550..problem is that if you use 2 m.2 your gpu goes to bottleneck town; it will not be an issue however with new gpu's being pcie gen 4, but if you run a 2080ti on 8x pci3.0 now it gets worst performance. On the upside you should get better raid m.2 speeds on b550 since the 2nd m.2 still goes to the cpu directly.
> However *** Gigabyte...B550 Aorus master..you put the best vrm's for the price but where the f*ck is the internal usb 3.2 port?!? Also with the price only being ~50eur lower i don't see the point of dropping from X570 and missing other stuff on top.
> 
> Btw if you want to change my mind let me know. I can cancel my order anytime.


Welp, I have the same considerations on the mobo side and I did the same, got an x570 master because they had new batches on amazon and I thought it's a good cost-effective choice. Now I hope at least some of the issues I've read have been fixed...

Pls keep us posted, I'm really curious if the second you got is working trouble-free.


----------



## Morph3R

St0RM53 said:


> Btw guys we should make a list with the boards that had actual failures on their own like mine: X570 Aorus master rev 1.0 #4285


Pardon my ignorance, what does #4285 represent?


----------



## superleeds27

Has anyone here ever had the mouse just stop/Disappear altogether?

First time it's ever happened and can't figure out what the cause was?

Simply unplugged the USB and plugged it back in and everything is fine?


Elite X570
F20
Windows 2004 Build.

Intellimouse Pro. Latest drivers installed, connected via USB2 slot on the back of the Mobo.

Bizarre?


----------



## pschorr1123

Morph3R said:


> Pardon my ignorance, what does #4285 represent?


production number most likely. There is a white sticker with the number to the right of the audio capacitors left of lowest m.2 slot.

So from my board the last numbers are 01860 so it is #1860 off of the production line


----------



## pschorr1123

MikeS3000 said:


> We are back in business! I got it to turn on and all is good so far! So last night I tried swapping batteries and clearing CMOS and no luck. I wanted to give one more thing a try today before throwing in the towel. This morning I did a battery pull for 10 minutes and then put a fresh battery in. I plugged in a PSU just for the heck of it on a bench and I got a flicker of LEDs. I put some ram and a cpu in and shorted the power switch pins and it fired right up. I just put my whole system back together and somehow it is working. I have had dead motherboards in the past and this showed all of the signs of a dead mobo. Lesson learned for me to really let the power drain out of the system with the battery out. We'll see if this fix lasts but today is good day so far!


Great! Curios what triggers needing to go through all of that to get the board to power up. Were you messing around overclocking or something prior?


----------



## MikeS3000

I was not doing anything unusual. I have PBO on and my ram is clocked to 3800 and IF at 1900. I've been running that setup for about 9 months and no issues. I have been having some weirdness with waking from sleep like everyone else for last few BIOS released but turning off hybrid sleep generally lets the computer wake up without incident. Once in awhile it will go the desktop and then black screen and reboot. Basically I forced it to sleep before bed and in the morning the system was non-responsive. The battery trick saved the day.

I started the RMA process last night so I'll probably let that get approved in case I still need to send it in. Fingers crossed. I will say that this AMD board has been way more finicky than my last 2 intel builds with the BIOS. I had learned to live with the quirks. However, playing dead is not a humorous quirk.


----------



## kephrenTV

Hi guys, 

I have 2 questions for you. 
Do you have a random coldboot issue with the master rev 1.0? I need to remove the battery and put it back to make my computer work again.
Also, my mobo is showing the code 0C. Do you guys know why?

Thank you.


----------



## SacraficeMyGoat

pschorr1123 said:


> SacraficeMyGoat said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ahh gotcha, thank you.
> 
> Another quick question. Right now I just have my 2080S installed, I set BIOS to PCIe 3.0. Should I set it to AUTO or does it matter?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Usually best to leave on auto. Forcing to gen 3 is a work around for some issues with Nvidia GPUs and some NVME drives defaulting to gen 2 if left at auto or having other issues. So leave on auto and if you run into issues then force to gen 3
Click to expand...

Gotcha, thanks. I'll go ahead and change it back to Auto for now.


----------



## buffalo2102

superleeds27 said:


> Has anyone here ever had the mouse just stop/Disappear altogether?
> 
> First time it's ever happened and can't figure out what the cause was?
> 
> Simply unplugged the USB and plugged it back in and everything is fine?
> 
> 
> Elite X570
> F20
> Windows 2004 Build.
> 
> Intellimouse Pro. Latest drivers installed, connected via USB2 slot on the back of the Mobo.
> 
> Bizarre?


I have had that a few of times after waking from sleep. Haven't had it happen for quite some time now though.


----------



## St0RM53

Asunder said:


> Welp, I have the same considerations on the mobo side and I did the same, got an x570 master because they had new batches on amazon and I thought it's a good cost-effective choice. Now I hope at least some of the issues I've read have been fixed...
> 
> Pls keep us posted, I'm really curious if the second you got is working trouble-free.


Yes sure man. Note it was trouble free until it failed, so if i get one of the new revisions only time will tell. Did you receive yours though? If yes, when and from which amazon did you order, and what revision you happen to get?



Morph3R said:


> Pardon my ignorance, what does #4285 represent?





pschorr1123 said:


> production number most likely. There is a white sticker with the number to the right of the audio capacitors left of lowest m.2 slot.
> 
> So from my board the last numbers are 01860 so it is #1860 off of the production line


Yes #=number so it's the serial number for the board. Assuming production numbers go linearly that is since at least in other industries they use ranges depending on batch and/or minor revisions (like changing a small component like a resistor/capacitor to a different brand/rating/value)


----------



## IamEzio

kephrenTV said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I have 2 questions for you.
> Do you have a random coldboot issue with the master rev 1.0? I need to remove the battery and put it back to make my computer work again.
> Also, my mobo is showing the code 0C. Do you guys know why?
> 
> Thank you.


Mine does that on its own schedule.
It sometimes brick itself when the PC off, Once I even saw it happen live when the PC just shutdown. you will see the light on the built in power button change from red to off and you can be 99% sure it bricked itself again.
The board will do NOTHING, completely dead until taking the CMOS battery - which is only way to bring it back to life. 
happened to me on multiple bios versions, and the timing is really random.

regarding the post code, 0 = D, so do mean "DC"
manual lists this as "DC Reset protocol is failed." I guess it's not saying much. Outside of the cold boot, when it does works - does it work "as expected"?


----------



## Asunder

St0RM53 said:


> Yes sure man. Note it was trouble free until it failed, so if i get one of the new revisions only time will tell. Did you receive yours though? If yes, when and from which amazon did you order, and what revision you happen to get?



Oh damn, that sucks! I got it off Amazon DE, it was really the only place that had it shipping from stock and not ridiculously expensive. I've waited quite a while in the hopes of getting the latest revision (I've been watching stock closely for the past months at most shops), but I got rev 1.1, which is not the latest. I just hope the bios won't be f****d, that would really set me back even more. I can't test it right now because I still need other parts, and this makes me a bit uneasy...
Needless to say, I don't recommend anyone to wait for nothing as you may not get the latest version at all. 

Anyhow- fingers crossed, waiting for your updates!


----------



## pschorr1123

MikeS3000 said:


> I was not doing anything unusual. I have PBO on and my ram is clocked to 3800 and IF at 1900. I've been running that setup for about 9 months and no issues. I have been having some weirdness with waking from sleep like everyone else for last few BIOS released but turning off hybrid sleep generally lets the computer wake up without incident. Once in awhile it will go the desktop and then black screen and reboot. Basically I forced it to sleep before bed and in the morning the system was non-responsive. The battery trick saved the day.
> 
> I started the RMA process last night so I'll probably let that get approved in case I still need to send it in. Fingers crossed. I will say that this AMD board has been way more finicky than my last 2 intel builds with the BIOS. I had learned to live with the quirks. However, playing dead is not a humorous quirk.


Yeah, AMD has room to improve on the bios/ software side of things. Zen 2 was very rushed launch. I've been early adopter of all 3 Ryzen launches thus far but I'm going to sit back 4-6 months after next launch to let teething issues get sorted and for the "newness tax" to drop. MSRPs tend to fall around $50 per sku on the high to mid range at least.

Hopefully, they will have been able to hire more resources to get things done right for future releases.


----------



## ManniX-ITA

Nitendra said:


> Hi,
> I guess I am at the appropriate thread.
> I am looking to buy this Gigabyte X570 Aorus Master Rev.1.0 (Rev1.1/2 isn't available in my country as of now and it doesn't makes a difference to me).
> I can buy something cheaper but I'm really interested in best on board sound.
> So how is the audio quality ?, it looks exciting on specs. ALC1220-VB & ESS Sabre9118 & how it compares with Asus Essence STX Pcie Which I already own.
> 
> When I compare Asus essence STX with my current Mobo B350-F strix with S1220A ROG SupremeFX.
> Asus essence STX is superior in details and loudness, the TPA6120A2 headphone amp on essence works great.
> 
> Just wondering if Asus stx is better than ALC 1220-VB & ESS SABRE 9118. I am paying around 150$ extra for this setup ALC 1220-VB & ESS SABRE 9118, just because I want best integrated sound
> solution, clarity may be compared with STX but what about headphone amplification ?
> 
> Gigabyte says just Smart Headphone amp, nothing further disclosed.
> If it's not better than STX in terms of headphone loudness and detailed sound, I'll go with some cheaper X570 Mobo.
> 
> suggestions are welcome


Performance wise the specs are very similar.
But the ESS 9118 is definitely superior to the TI Burr-Brown 1792A; 384/32 vs 192/24.
Burr-Brown is a guarantee of quality but this one is a very old one, these days not anymore high-end.

They are both very far from being audiophile solutions.
The integrated headphone amp in the ESS DAC could provide a cleaner output than the external TPA6120A2 in the Xonar.
It's not clear what's the impedance range supported by this "smart" amp.
But at this level less components can only be an advantage.

For sure it's not only the best onboard audio on any X570 but in general top notch.
I tested it briefly and it's indeed impressive.


----------



## kephrenTV

IamEzio said:


> Mine does that on its own schedule.
> It sometimes brick itself when the PC off, Once I even saw it happen live when the PC just shutdown. you will see the light on the built in power button change from red to off and you can be 99% sure it bricked itself again.
> The board will do NOTHING, completely dead until taking the CMOS battery - which is only way to bring it back to life.
> happened to me on multiple bios versions, and the timing is really random.
> 
> regarding the post code, 0 = D, so do mean "DC"
> manual lists this as "DC Reset protocol is failed." I guess it's not saying much. Outside of the cold boot, when it does works - does it work "as expected"?



When it's not brick it's working fine. But I remember before the brick thing my mobo was showing something like AA. That's why I want to know more about the 0C


----------



## Asunder

Nitendra said:


> Hi,
> I guess I am at the appropriate thread.
> I am looking to buy this Gigabyte X570 Aorus Master Rev.1.0 (Rev1.1/2 isn't available in my country as of now and it doesn't makes a difference to me).
> I can buy something cheaper but I'm really interested in best on board sound.
> So how is the audio quality ?, it looks exciting on specs. ALC1220-VB & ESS Sabre9118 & how it compares with Asus Essence STX Pcie Which I already own.
> 
> If it's not better than STX in terms of headphone loudness and detailed sound, I'll go with some cheaper X570 Mobo.


I'm just gonna throw in some thoughts, although I'm sure a lot of people won't like it. To put it bluntly: none of the audio that is integrated in motherboards is good or makes it worth buying a certain motherboard for. I can list a few reasons, audio is one of the things I enjoy so I went through a couple of gear:
-firstly, it's interference. No matter how good of a component you use, when they are right on top of 100 other circuits that do different things, it will never be as clean as a discrete unit. It's just the nature of these electronics. 

-almost always, you're better off putting the money into an external DAC/amp. It's not only much more cost-effective, but now you can get great budget gear thats last a long time. Instead of putting 100$ more into a mobo with a trash chip anyway, if audio is what you care about, just buy an external amp, using USB you will easily avoid all of the jitter/noise from having it on the mobo.

-they might be great at making motherboards, but a dual sabre chip implementation is very tricky to tune. Even good sabre implementations are bright, bad ones can get pretty harsh, especially if you're sensitive to treble and upper peaks. They're pretty known for leaning on the bright side of timbre, even on decent recordings. The only good sabre DAC's I've ever heard of worth considering are north of 1k. 

Feel free to discard this if you really think you're better off with the on-board audio, I'm just throwing a bit of perspective out there for whomever may be interested. For 100$ you can get a decent amp (Schiit make great budget products and they have seriously good resale value, it's worth it even if you just want to try it, just get a B stock, they are built like tanks) and you don't need much else. For a bit more, you can have an even better setup with a good track record. No matter how they tell you their distortion is amazingly low, it will never compare to a separate, clean circuit that does one thing and does it well. I personally don't see why anyone would go for ESS over AKM4490 anyway, it sounds great and it's affordable.

P.S: the STX is not worth upgrading. The op-amps they use are sub-par and their unit is very overpriced. The more op-amps you introduce in a circuit, the higher the chances of the sound being negatively impacted (eg. noise floor, harmonic distortion, sound coloration).


----------



## Sphex_

Asunder said:


> I'm just gonna throw in some thoughts, although I'm sure a lot of people won't like it. To put it bluntly: none of the audio that is integrated in motherboards is good or makes it worth buying a certain motherboard for. I can list a few reasons, audio is one of the things I enjoy so I went through a couple of gear:
> -firstly, it's interference. No matter how good of a component you use, when they are right on top of 100 other circuits that do different things, it will never be as clean as a discrete unit. It's just the nature of these electronics.
> 
> -almost always, you're better off putting the money into an external DAC/amp. It's not only much more cost-effective, but now you can get great budget gear thats last a long time. Instead of putting 100$ more into a mobo with a trash chip anyway, if audio is what you care about, just buy an external amp, using USB you will easily avoid all of the jitter/noise from having it on the mobo.
> 
> -they might be great at making motherboards, but a dual sabre chip implementation is very tricky to tune. Even good sabre implementations are bright, bad ones can get pretty harsh, especially if you're sensitive to treble and upper peaks. They're pretty known for leaning on the bright side of timbre, even on decent recordings. The only good sabre DAC's I've ever heard of worth considering are north of 1k.
> 
> Feel free to discard this if you really think you're better off with the on-board audio, I'm just throwing a bit of perspective out there for whomever may be interested. For 100$ you can get a decent amp (Schiit make great budget products and they have seriously good resale value, it's worth it even if you just want to try it, just get a B stock, they are built like tanks) and you don't need much else. For a bit more, you can have an even better setup with a good track record. No matter how they tell you their distortion is amazingly low, it will never compare to a separate, clean circuit that does one thing and does it well. I personally don't see why anyone would go for ESS over AKM4490 anyway, it sounds great and it's affordable.
> 
> P.S: the STX is not worth upgrading. The op-amps they use are sub-par and their unit is very overpriced. The more op-amps you introduce in a circuit, the higher the chances of the sound being negatively impacted (eg. noise floor, harmonic distortion, sound coloration).


Could not agree more. Though I found the ALC1220 to be "ok" in terms of sound quality, and leaps and bounds better than the sound I've had on motherboards in the past, it just doesn't compare to a USB DAC or even a decent sound card in my experience. In fact, I made a post on Reddit comparing the sound quality between a Sound BlasterX AE-5 sound card and my Onboard ALC1220 audio: https://www.reddit.com/r/hardware/comments/b8p9l8/realtek_alc1220_vs_sound_blasterx_ae5_corrected/

I enjoy a solid audio experience, and if @*Nitendra* is shopping based on onboard audio quality, I assume he does as well. I can definitely tell you that you'll be disappointed. Even with a decent headset, I'm talking like HyperX Cloud II decent, you WILL hear a difference between the ALC1220 and a decent dedicated audio solution, especially if other components in the PC are under load. I eventually switched from my Sound BlasterX AE-5 to a Schiit Hel, but that was because of weird driver issues that I think have since been fixed. 

TL;DR - Find a dedicated audio solution. You don't even have to pay too much. Just don't shop motherboards based on audio codec.


----------



## pschorr1123

kephrenTV said:


> When it's not brick it's working fine. But I remember before the brick thing my mobo was showing something like AA. That's why I want to know more about the 0C


AA is normal. Debug LEDS usually will show last code executed prior to posting. Mine says AA most of the time.

You can find a more detailed list of Dr Debug codes over @ level1 Techs Forums https://forum.level1techs.com/t/list-of-dr-debug-bios-codes/114364


----------



## rissie

kephrenTV said:


> When it's not brick it's working fine. But I remember before the brick thing my mobo was showing something like AA. That's why I want to know more about the 0C


0C means you're doing a manual overclock - per ccx or all core clock.


----------



## St0RM53

Asunder said:


> Oh damn, that sucks! I got it off Amazon DE, it was really the only place that had it shipping from stock and not ridiculously expensive. I've waited quite a while in the hopes of getting the latest revision (I've been watching stock closely for the past months at most shops), but I got rev 1.1, which is not the latest. I just hope the bios won't be f****d, that would really set me back even more. I can't test it right now because I still need other parts, and this makes me a bit uneasy...
> Needless to say, I don't recommend anyone to wait for nothing as you may not get the latest version at all.
> 
> Anyhow- fingers crossed, waiting for your updates!


My replacement is from Amazon DE as well (as my original). I could get one a little cheaper from Amazon FR that showed stock, but i chose DE since it was showing "out of stock 2-3 month delivery". However delivery changed to sometime next week so i guess they might have plan to ship one from the other Amazon warehouses. I haven't seen rev 1.2 in the wild anywhere, but at least i'm getting rev 1.1 from what it seems.

Which date did you order yours exactly?


----------



## Ojive

MikeS3000 said:


> I was not doing anything unusual. I have PBO on and my ram is clocked to 3800 and IF at 1900. I've been running that setup for about 9 months and no issues. I have been having some weirdness with waking from sleep like everyone else for last few BIOS released but turning off hybrid sleep generally lets the computer wake up without incident. Once in awhile it will go the desktop and then black screen and reboot. Basically I forced it to sleep before bed and in the morning the system was non-responsive. The battery trick saved the day.
> 
> I started the RMA process last night so I'll probably let that get approved in case I still need to send it in. Fingers crossed. I will say that this AMD board has been way more finicky than my last 2 intel builds with the BIOS. I had learned to live with the quirks. However, playing dead is not a humorous quirk.


Black screen and reboot is indicative of a possible WHEA error due to unstable IF overclock.


----------



## Nitendra

Sphex_ said:


> Could not agree more. Though I found the ALC1220 to be "ok" in terms of sound quality, and leaps and bounds better than the sound I've had on motherboards in the past, it just doesn't compare to a USB DAC or even a decent sound card in my experience. In fact, I made a post on Reddit comparing the sound quality between a Sound BlasterX AE-5 sound card and my Onboard ALC1220 audio: https://www.reddit.com/r/hardware/comments/b8p9l8/realtek_alc1220_vs_sound_blasterx_ae5_corrected/
> 
> I enjoy a solid audio experience, and if @*Nitendra* is shopping based on onboard audio quality, I assume he does as well. I can definitely tell you that you'll be disappointed. Even with a decent headset, I'm talking like HyperX Cloud II decent, you WILL hear a difference between the ALC1220 and a decent dedicated audio solution, especially if other components in the PC are under load. I eventually switched from my Sound BlasterX AE-5 to a Schiit Hel, but that was because of weird driver issues that I think have since been fixed.
> 
> TL;DR - Find a dedicated audio solution. You don't even have to pay too much. Just don't shop motherboards based on audio codec.


Thanks for all the suggestions. As I can understand ESS 9118 is definitely superior to the TI Burr-Brown 1792A; 384/32 vs 192/24.
It's just about the volume or loudness I was concerned.
When I compare onboard S1220A with STX in terms of loudness or power it's just 60% of STX. Headphones I use is just around 60-70 ohm, its' Audiotechnica A700X.
I know there's no point in choosing mobo on basis of onboard audio but I may still go with this x570 master because of other good features it offers.


----------



## Elrick

pschorr1123 said:


> AA is normal. Debug LEDS usually will show last code executed prior to posting. Mine says AA most of the time.
> 
> You can find a more detailed list of Dr Debug codes over @ level1 Techs Forums https://forum.level1techs.com/t/list-of-dr-debug-bios-codes/114364





Mine stopped showing AA but now, have "40" displayed 24/7. Have no idea why?


----------



## scaramonga

Elrick said:


> Mine stopped showing AA but now, have "40" displayed 24/7. Have no idea why?


Same, I think it's do do with sleep/fast start up. Normal boot from cold will be AA.


----------



## MikeS3000

Ojive said:


> Black screen and reboot is indicative of a possible WHEA error due to unstable IF overclock.


So that's actually a great observation. I don't know what caused it, f20 bios update, windows 10 ver 2004, latest chipset drivers, but I have been dealing with WHEA CPU Bus/Interconnect correctable errors in the last week or two and it's really annoying me. I never noticed these errors in the last 9 months. Is it possible that the IF can become unstable over time? I can usually run OCCT "Power" test to load the system and get it to error at some point. Last night I ruled out BIOS versions. I got the error on F20 and F12. Right now I'm testing chipset drivers. I just uninstalled the 2.07 ones and rolled back to 2.05. Others on this forum had these errors on F20 and suggested LLC SOC set to "high". This did not help me as I still got the error. I guess the next step would be to drop back down to 1867 mhz IF and 3733 RAM? Any suggestions to stop the WHEA problem?

Edit: so it's not the chipset drivers or BIOS. I guess my chip is just no longer stable at 1900 fclk. Time to turn it down a bit and retest


----------



## pschorr1123

Elrick said:


> Mine stopped showing AA but now, have "40" displayed 24/7. Have no idea why?


Maybe you are on a different bios/ AGESA. I'm on F7b still. 


40 - OEM post memory initialization codes


----------



## ManniX-ITA

scaramonga said:


> Same, I think it's do do with sleep/fast start up. Normal boot from cold will be AA.


Yes, mine stays with code 30 after resume.
Unfortunately it's impossible to know how GB customized the AMI debug codes unless they release a documentation table.
It was common sense many years ago but now...


----------



## Asunder

St0RM53 said:


> My replacement is from Amazon DE as well (as my original). I could get one a little cheaper from Amazon FR that showed stock, but i chose DE since it was showing "out of stock 2-3 month delivery". However delivery changed to sometime next week so i guess they might have plan to ship one from the other Amazon warehouses. I haven't seen rev 1.2 in the wild anywhere, but at least i'm getting rev 1.1 from what it seems.
> 
> Which date did you order yours exactly?


Last week, saw they started to restock consistently mid june and there already were a couple of batches sold out. Maybe you get the latest rev, would be cool to see if there's any difference.


----------



## Craig Roxburgh

G'day guys.. A bit of a strange request but ive recently moved house and in the process misplaced the front panel connector for my X570 extreme mother board. 

Would it be at all possible one of you great blokes could take a few detailed photos of how the wiring runs from the 2mm 2x5 pinch connector to the 20 pin in order for me to attempt to make something similar? 

does anyone know if these pins on the 20 pin use a common earth? I'm just trying to work out how 10 pins go to 20.. i have the page out of the gigabytes manual that shows the 20 pin, pin out - as in how to connect the front panel connectors but juat trying to work out the 2x5 pinch connector end.. 

Any help or advice would be greatly appreciated.. Gigabytes tech have been.. well hopeless.

Craig


----------



## Elrick

pschorr1123 said:


> Maybe you are on a different bios/ AGESA. I'm on F7b still.
> 
> 
> 40 - OEM post memory initialization codes


Currently using Bios version;

*F20* - 2‎020/07/10.


----------



## d0mmie

I have the most annoying issue with this new Gigabyte X570 Aorus Master motherboard (r1.1). Any attempt to use XMP will cause my GPU to throttle down to 1200 MHz causing stutter in all games, and is quite evident in Unigine Valley Benchmark as the GPU never really gets hot and stays around 63C (GTX 1080 Ti), where it should get around 73C warm instead. It took me some hours to find the culprit of my stuttering issue, and disabling XMP running the RAM at 2133 MHz fixes it, but any attempt to use XMP with these memory modules (G.Skill F4-3600C16D-32GVKC) will give me stutter. These RAM worked flawless with my old MSI X570 Ace motherboard and they're listed on both boards QVL, at least the list G.Skill provides.

Has anyone ever experienced this kind of error where overclocking with XMP causes the GPU to downclock to 1200 MHz? This one is new to me. I've tested this with both BIOS version F11 and F20.

Edit: I bought this motherboard as a replacement for my old one which has a confirmed defect, and the seller confirmed I will get my money back for that one. So I'd rather not have to return this one and try to get it working.


----------



## angelchild

Hi to everyone, I'm an owner of a x570 aorus master (ver1) and i have high chipset temps. In a room with air condition at stable temperature of 25c chipset goes up to 72c while browsing random staff in the internet. While gaming goes up to 84-85c!The fan is at balance mode in bios. The case is a fractal r6 and doesnt seem to change anything if set the fan at performance or open the front door or take off the side panel(TG).I use Hwinfo64 to monitor the temps. Hwinfo64 has 2 chipset values, i'm talking about the one that is the chipset temperature alone. Should i change the thermal pad under chipset or take off completly and use thermal paste (i guess might lose warranty by doing so) or try to rma it through the shop that i bought it? Any advice would be greatly appreciated


----------



## PiotrMKG

angelchild said:


> Hi to everyone, ... Should i change the thermal pad under chipset or take off completly and use thermal paste (i guess might lose warranty by doing so) or try to rma it through the shop that i bought it? Any advice would be greatly appreciated


You should remove pad and use thermal paste instead. Just unscrew backplate then 4 screws that hold heatsink with fan, try not to damage the powering cable/plug while removing it. People usually report ~10 *C drop after this mod.

Are U using RAID? Because RAID drives chipset temps quite up.


----------



## ManniX-ITA

d0mmie said:


> I have the most annoying issue with this new Gigabyte X570 Aorus Master motherboard (r1.1). Any attempt to use XMP will cause my GPU to throttle down to 1200 MHz causing stutter in all games, and is quite evident in Unigine Valley Benchmark as the GPU never really gets hot and stays around 63C (GTX 1080 Ti), where it should get around 73C warm instead. It took me some hours to find the culprit of my stuttering issue, and disabling XMP running the RAM at 2133 MHz fixes it, but any attempt to use XMP with these memory modules (G.Skill F4-3600C16D-32GVKC) will give me stutter. These RAM worked flawless with my old MSI X570 Ace motherboard and they're listed on both boards QVL, at least the list G.Skill provides.
> 
> Has anyone ever experienced this kind of error where overclocking with XMP causes the GPU to downclock to 1200 MHz? This one is new to me. I've tested this with both BIOS version F11 and F20.
> 
> Edit: I bought this motherboard as a replacement for my old one which has a confirmed defect, and the seller confirmed I will get my money back for that one. So I'd rather not have to return this one and try to get it working.


Don't remember a similar complaint so far.
I'd try set PCIe to 3.0 instead of Auto.
And what about setting the memory timings and speed manually, did you try?
It's not a great kit but for sure can do much better with manual tweaked settings.


----------



## d0mmie

ManniX-ITA said:


> Don't remember a similar complaint so far.
> I'd try set PCIe to 3.0 instead of Auto.
> And what about setting the memory timings and speed manually, did you try?
> It's not a great kit but for sure can do much better with manual tweaked settings.


I just tried with another set of memory kit from Corsair, some 3000 MHz. But now 2133 MHz won't solve the GPU issue either, so I'm starting to believe it's not even a RAM issue. Will try the PCIe 3.0 setting.


----------



## angelchild

PiotrMKG said:


> You should remove pad and use thermal paste instead. Just unscrew backplate then 4 screws that hold heatsink with fan, try not to damage the powering cable/plug while removing it. People usually report ~10 *C drop after this mod.
> 
> Are U using RAID? Because RAID drives chipset temps quite up.


No not using raid i have populated all nvme slots with 3 gen3 nvme ssd's.
So a lot of people have done this,remove pad and use thermal paste instead?? Any suggestions what pad or paste to use? I think it might be better to use pad just to avoid the direct pressure of the chipset fan on the chipset.


----------



## d0mmie

Think I just found the culprit.. 

Something had set my Power Target in EVGA Precision X1 to 50%! Yeah no wonder the GPU clock was stock at 1200 MHz... I think the one time where it seemed as disabling XMP and running the RAM at 2133 MHz fixed the issue, was simply because I had accidentally shut down the EVGA software. /facepalm !


----------



## adrianhensler

d0mmie said:


> I just tried with another set of memory kit from Corsair, some 3000 MHz. But now 2133 MHz won't solve the GPU issue either, so I'm starting to believe it's not even a RAM issue. Will try the PCIe 3.0 setting.


Check the power plan in use? Mix/max processor settings? Unlikely it is this, but I recently ran into an issue when the processor had a minimum value set up 10%. My 3dmark scores were 10% of what they should have been until I changed the power plan. Worth 2 seconds to check.


----------



## whicker

Went from f7b to f20 and my ram latency increased from 63.8ns to 64.8ns, same everything and repeatable since I can swap bios. Anyone else experience this?

Also still cant use sleep, have tried ERP, Typical, also have the newest realtek lan driver.


----------



## d0mmie

adrianhensler said:


> Check the power plan in use? Mix/max processor settings? Unlikely it is this, but I recently ran into an issue when the processor had a minimum value set up 10%. My 3dmark scores were 10% of what they should have been until I changed the power plan. Worth 2 seconds to check.


I fixed it. I was definitely the EVGA software, no doubt. Tested GTA 5 with G-Sync on and it's super smooth. Before it was stuttering with G-Sync on. The power plan is AMD Ryzen Balanced, it checks out.



whicker said:


> Went from f7b to f20 and my ram latency increased from 63.8 to 64.8, same everything and repeatable since I can swap bios. Anyone else experience this?
> 
> Also still cant use sleep, have tried ERP, Typical, also have the newest realtek lan driver.


Have you considered using hibernation instead? It works great for me and it's actually a proper system shutdown, it just saves your current memory to a file. But I would recommend using a SSD as system drive for this. I've never gotten sleep to work right except on notebooks.


----------



## ManniX-ITA

whicker said:


> Went from f7b to f20 and my ram latency increased from 63.8 to 64.8, same everything and repeatable since I can swap bios. Anyone else experience this?
> 
> Also still cant use sleep, have tried ERP, Typical, also have the newest realtek lan driver.


Yes, I had latency increased and lower bandwidth with F20a/b.
Depends on your memory kit; some are doing same or better, others worse.
What IF/MCLK are you running? I had more issues at 1900/3800 and less at 1800/3600.

Sleep for me doesn't work with any BIOS version above F12a.


----------



## PiotrMKG

angelchild said:


> No not using raid i have populated all nvme slots with 3 gen3 nvme ssd's.
> So a lot of people have done this,remove pad and use thermal paste instead?? Any suggestions what pad or paste to use? I think it might be better to use pad just to avoid the direct pressure of the chipset fan on the chipset.


I removed pad and went with ThermalGrizzly Kryonaut. My temps @ idle. Room temperature 26*C


----------



## whicker

d0mmie said:


> Have you considered using hibernation instead? It works great for me and it's actually a proper system shutdown, it just saves your current memory to a file. But I would recommend using a SSD as system drive for this. I've never gotten sleep to work right except on notebooks.


I think I am so used to disabling hibernation due to needing to save SSD space that I never really considered it. Used to be a big deal with 120-240gig ssd, but with 1-2TB it is probably worth it. 



ManniX-ITA said:


> Yes, I had latency increased and lower bandwidth with F20a/b.
> Depends on your memory kit; some are doing same or better, others worse.
> What IF/MCLK are you running? I had more issues at 1900/3800 and less at 1800/3600.
> 
> Sleep for me doesn't work with any BIOS version above F12a.


I have 3200cl4 bdie running at 3733cl16 and 1867IF, could never boot at 1900IF. 

Not sure why sleep is such a big issue with this board.


----------



## angelchild

PiotrMKG said:


> I removed pad and went with ThermalGrizzly Kryonaut. My temps @ idle. Room temperature 26*C


Thank you my friend, i will buy Thermal Grizzly Kryonaut and use it for my cpu too. Any idea how often will i have to repaste it? You saved me my friend i was thinking to rma the motherboard and god knows how long would that take.


----------



## pal

anything you use, it will be better than default pad gigabyte used on x570 chipset. I used thermal paste as well. you have mx4, thermal grizzly,..
difficult to say how often you need to repaste it, check your T, and when you notice hi T do it again. but should last a year or more.


----------



## meridius

pal said:


> anything you use, it will be better than default pad gigabyte used on x570 chipset. I used thermal paste as well. you have mx4, thermal grizzly,..
> difficult to say how often you need to repaste it, check your T, and when you notice hi T do it again. but should last a year or more.


theres got to be somthing better, theres no way i would be stripping my system down every 1 or 2 years to replace it.


----------



## SacraficeMyGoat

meridius said:


> pal said:
> 
> 
> 
> anything you use, it will be better than default pad gigabyte used on x570 chipset. I used thermal paste as well. you have mx4, thermal grizzly,..
> difficult to say how often you need to repaste it, check your T, and when you notice hi T do it again. but should last a year or more.
> 
> 
> 
> theres got to be somthing better, theres no way i would be stripping my system down every 1 or 2 years to replace it.
Click to expand...

I'm sure a good quality pad will work just as well without the need for replacement. Something like Gelid Extreme pads.


----------



## St0RM53

Sphex_ said:


> Could not agree more. Though I found the ALC1220 to be "ok" in terms of sound quality, and leaps and bounds better than the sound I've had on motherboards in the past, it just doesn't compare to a USB DAC or even a decent sound card in my experience. In fact, I made a post on Reddit comparing the sound quality between a Sound BlasterX AE-5 sound card and my Onboard ALC1220 audio: https://www.reddit.com/r/hardware/comments/b8p9l8/realtek_alc1220_vs_sound_blasterx_ae5_corrected/
> 
> I enjoy a solid audio experience, and if @*Nitendra* is shopping based on onboard audio quality, I assume he does as well. I can definitely tell you that you'll be disappointed. Even with a decent headset, I'm talking like HyperX Cloud II decent, you WILL hear a difference between the ALC1220 and a decent dedicated audio solution, especially if other components in the PC are under load. I eventually switched from my Sound BlasterX AE-5 to a Schiit Hel, but that was because of weird driver issues that I think have since been fixed.
> 
> TL;DR - Find a dedicated audio solution. You don't even have to pay too much. Just don't shop motherboards based on audio codec.





Nitendra said:


> Thanks for all the suggestions. As I can understand ESS 9118 is definitely superior to the TI Burr-Brown 1792A; 384/32 vs 192/24.
> It's just about the volume or loudness I was concerned.
> When I compare onboard S1220A with STX in terms of loudness or power it's just 60% of STX. Headphones I use is just around 60-70 ohm, its' Audiotechnica A700X.
> I know there's no point in choosing mobo on basis of onboard audio but I may still go with this x570 master because of other good features it offers.


External DAC is the way to go. ALC1220 is OK if you don't have anything, but external DAC is the way to go. This guy makes good reviews and proper measurements: https://www.youtube.com/c/JulianKrause/videos My DT770pro 80ohms are just barely usable on the X570 aorus master, and from what i've seen only the aorus xtreme has just slightly better audio. I use a Motu M2 at the moment since i use studio monitors (Yamaha HS8). Now if you won't record or use external monitors you can just buy a combo headphone dac/amp. Even on DAC interfaces like the Motu M2 i use they still have essentially weak headphone amps (or maybe i am just going deaf ahah)




Craig Roxburgh said:


> G'day guys.. A bit of a strange request but ive recently moved house and in the process misplaced the front panel connector for my X570 extreme mother board.
> 
> Would it be at all possible one of you great blokes could take a few detailed photos of how the wiring runs from the 2mm 2x5 pinch connector to the 20 pin in order for me to attempt to make something similar?
> 
> does anyone know if these pins on the 20 pin use a common earth? I'm just trying to work out how 10 pins go to 20.. i have the page out of the gigabytes manual that shows the 20 pin, pin out - as in how to connect the front panel connectors but juat trying to work out the 2x5 pinch connector end..
> 
> Any help or advice would be greatly appreciated.. Gigabytes tech have been.. well hopeless.
> 
> Craig


Which front connector you mean? USB 3 or usb-c? Pic will help to understand you better



Asunder said:


> Last week, saw they started to restock consistently mid june and there already were a couple of batches sold out. Maybe you get the latest rev, would be cool to see if there's any difference.


Well mine hasn't shipped yet, but just an hour ago amazon did take funds from my credit card so i guess they are about to ship? In the product page it says they are expecting stock Aug 14th so i really don't know what i'll get now;p Maybe they've dug up one from the trash to send me;p


----------



## Asunder

Sphex_ said:


> Could not agree more. Though I found the ALC1220 to be "ok" in terms of sound quality, and leaps and bounds better than the sound I've had on motherboards in the past, it just doesn't compare to a USB DAC or even a decent sound card in my experience. In fact, I made a post on Reddit comparing the sound quality between a Sound BlasterX AE-5 sound card and my Onboard ALC1220 audio: https://www.reddit.com/r/hardware/comments/b8p9l8/realtek_alc1220_vs_sound_blasterx_ae5_corrected/
> 
> I enjoy a solid audio experience, and if @*Nitendra* is shopping based on onboard audio quality, I assume he does as well. I can definitely tell you that you'll be disappointed. Even with a decent headset, I'm talking like HyperX Cloud II decent, you WILL hear a difference between the ALC1220 and a decent dedicated audio solution, especially if other components in the PC are under load. I eventually switched from my Sound BlasterX AE-5 to a Schiit Hel, but that was because of weird driver issues that I think have since been fixed.


True, I've probably used ALC-based stuff for a while before getting over having the annoying jitter. It was actually not that bad, especially on fun headphones that are easy to drive. I've gone through quite a few cans and I just kept some philips ones because they're not really picky about source and they are resolving enough to enjoy anything with mid bass. If anything, I would probably stick to ALC until an external dac were possible, it's definitely okay unless you have studio headphones. I've only switched to external source because I found a pair of cans I really liked, but they have high impedance so they really needed more juice.


----------



## angelchild

Yeah I think that too a good pad might be better to avoid all the hassle every year or so. Do you think a thermal grizzly minus pad will do the job? Also what size and mm? If anyone has take off the original and replaced it would be great to tell me with what.


----------



## d0mmie

angelchild said:


> Thank you my friend, i will buy Thermal Grizzly Kryonaut and use it for my cpu too. Any idea how often will i have to repaste it? You saved me my friend i was thinking to rma the motherboard and god knows how long would that take.


Thermal Grizzly Kryonaut most likely won't ever need to be re-pasted. The motherboard will go EOL before that, as such paste (just like the one from Noctua) doesn't really dry up. At least it's going to take more than 10 years likely.


----------



## FranZe

Flashed from F11 to F20. Did put in my OC numbers from F11 in to F20 bios, with no luck. Stock in a boot loop and bios reset. The issue was Vsoc voltage. Didnt matter that i put 1.15V (tweaker menu) under Vcore soc, under (XFR) soc overclock vid = 48. Earlier, with F11 bios this wasnt an issue and was auto set to 40.


----------



## MikeS3000

FranZe said:


> Flashed from F11 to F20. Did put in my OC numbers from F11 in to F20 bios, with no luck. Stock in a boot loop and bios reset. The issue was Vsoc voltage. Didnt matter that i put 1.15V (tweaker menu) under Vcore soc, under (XFR) soc overclock vid = 48. Earlier, with F11 bios this wasnt an issue and was auto set to 40.


Yeah, I learned after a month of troubles that F20 is garbage. It almost hosed my board where I even started RMA process with no power going to board. Also, I started getting my first WHEA CPU Bus/Interconnect errors and I was stable for months. Something was going on with VSOC and maybe VDDP and VDDG. I rolled back to F12 and used Q Flash Plus (supposedly this really clears things out). I was still having trouble stabilizing my RAM overclock. I think I got it by lowering VDDG a bit, but we'll see. I could not get it error free on F20 along with a host of other problems. Check Reddit users of the BIOS and you'll see the myriad of complaints.


----------



## V1TRU

Care with AMD chipset drivers update, last one of July will give you ErP problem again (I Wifi Pro)


----------



## SacraficeMyGoat

V1TRU said:


> Care with AMD chipset drivers update, last one of July will give you ErP problem again (I Wifi Pro)


Is this a newer one than the one that just came out around a week ago?


----------



## pal

d0mmie said:


> Thermal Grizzly Kryonaut most likely won't ever need to be re-pasted. The motherboard will go EOL before that, as such paste (just like the one from Noctua) doesn't really dry up. At least it's going to take more than 10 years likely.


most likely yes. some cheap paste gets dry "quickly" especialy on cpus.


----------



## angelchild

d0mmie said:


> Thermal Grizzly Kryonaut most likely won't ever need to be re-pasted. The motherboard will go EOL before that, as such paste (just like the one from Noctua) doesn't really dry up. At least it's going to take more than 10 years likely.


Thank you my friend for hepling me out of this. I have already order one Thermal Grizzly Kryonaut and tomorrow i'll put my hands on it and do the job. A lot of people don't even know what their chipset temps are cause only HWinfo64 reports this temps correctly, i mean with the right name as chipset. At aida64 extreme they call it PCH diode and its the same thing.(https://forums.aida64.com/topic/1128-pch-diode-what-temperature-it-is-normal/)
Any tips-intractions about how to remove and install again the backplate and the fan will be greatly appreciated!!


----------



## PiotrMKG

angelchild said:


> Thank you my friend for hepling me out of this. I have already order one Thermal Grizzly Kryonaut and tomorrow i'll put my hands on it and do the job. A lot of people don't even know what their chipset temps are cause only HWinfo64 reports this temps correctly, i mean with the right name as chipset. At aida64 extreme they call it PCH diode and its the same thing.(https://forums.aida64.com/topic/1128-pch-diode-what-temperature-it-is-normal/)
> Any tips-intractions about how to remove and install again the backplate and the fan will be greatly appreciated!!


simple job with philips PH1 screwdriver


----------



## angelchild

PiotrMKG said:


> simple job with philips PH1 screwdriver


My friend since you have done the same mod do i have to be carefull on how to screw again on the motherboard the chipset fan? I guess the method is the same as the cpu cooler? Tight evenly.


----------



## PiotrMKG

angelchild said:


> My friend since you have done the same mod do i have to be carefull on how to screw again on the motherboard the chipset fan? I guess the method is the same as the cpu cooler? Tight evenly.


Yes, just screw the bolts until You feel they went all the way. No need to tighten them excessively, remember they are problably M3 or M4 screws max torque is like 0.5Nm for M3 and 1.3Nm for M4


----------



## angelchild

PiotrMKG said:


> Yes, just screw the bolts until You feel they went all the way. No need to tighten them excessively, remember they are problably M3 or M4 screws max torque is like 0.5Nm for M3 and 1.3Nm for M4


Wow too much science in one line 
I guess the term screw them gently applies to both M3 and M4 screws in common language right?
0.5Nm and 1.3Nm don't have an idea at how that translates-applies exactly on screwing
I will try to "remember" how tight the screws was with the pad and then try to apply a little less pressure with the paste.


----------



## MartB

Craig Roxburgh said:


> G'day guys.. A bit of a strange request but ive recently moved house and in the process misplaced the front panel connector for my X570 extreme mother board.
> 
> Would it be at all possible one of you great blokes could take a few detailed photos of how the wiring runs from the 2mm 2x5 pinch connector to the 20 pin in order for me to attempt to make something similar?
> 
> does anyone know if these pins on the 20 pin use a common earth? I'm just trying to work out how 10 pins go to 20.. i have the page out of the gigabytes manual that shows the 20 pin, pin out - as in how to connect the front panel connectors but juat trying to work out the 2x5 pinch connector end..
> 
> Any help or advice would be greatly appreciated.. Gigabytes tech have been.. well hopeless.
> 
> Craig


Just in case someone here wants to know the answer aswell check out
https://www.overclock.net/forum/11-...aorus-xtreme-owners-club-46.html#post28556982


----------



## ManniX-ITA

V1TRU said:


> Care with AMD chipset drivers update, last one of July will give you ErP problem again (I Wifi Pro)


I don't have problems with ErP on the Master but I noticed some weird stuff.
Lag sometimes, Chrome and Explorer not responding.
Ultimately two days ago a BSOD 0x1E on Ntfs.sys.

Have the feeling is connected to the Power Plan, I'm going to test the Ryzen High Performance now.
The previous one didn't play well with the EDC bug for me.
I say it could be the power plan because now the system power consumption is much lower than before.
Seems they enabled an energy saving mode for some components that was previously running full speed.

From idle/browsing 135/155W to 100/120W.

Old typical power consumption:









New typical power consumption:


----------



## ernorator

angelchild said:


> Wow too much science in one line
> I guess the term screw them gently applies to both M3 and M4 screws in common language right?
> 0.5Nm and 1.3Nm don't have an idea at how that translates-applies exactly on screwing
> I will try to "remember" how tight the screws was with the pad and then try to apply a little less pressure with the paste.


I did not put too much thought on mounting pressure just paid attention to mount it evenly. Running happy with kryonaut for almost an year with no problems (x570 Pro). Can't see the fan spinning very often.


----------



## dansi

strangely i noticed i needed to double click to close chrome. and also closing a tab has a slight delay.

not sure if it is chrome or x570 bios


----------



## angelchild

ernorator said:


> I did not put too much thought on mounting pressure just paid attention to mount it evenly. Running happy with kryonaut for almost an year with no problems (x570 Pro). Can't see the fan spinning very often.


I guess the tricky part is after tou apply cryonaut. As i see it you take off backplate then the chipset fan, after that take off the pad.Should i use isopropyl alcohool or something??Apply cryonaut put on the fan loosely and while im holding the fan in place i turn the motherbord on the backside and screw evenly the screws and thats it.


----------



## Gizmo54

new bios F21


----------



## Gizmo54

*new Bios*

https://www.gigabyte.com/Motherboard/X570-AORUS-MASTER-rev-10/support#support-dl-bios


----------



## PiotrMKG

angelchild said:


> I guess the tricky part is after tou apply cryonaut. As i see it you take off backplate then the chipset fan, after that take off the pad.Should i use isopropyl alcohool or something??Apply cryonaut put on the fan loosely and while im holding the fan in place i turn the motherbord on the backside and screw evenly the screws and thats it.


Yes, You should clean both sides (chipset and heatsink) with IPA. With Cryonaut You get this applicator that attaches to the end of it. Just use it.


----------



## GoforceReloaded

I'll try F21 bios later today for the X570 Xtreme if i'm not diying because of the T°.

We will see if Vsoc is fixed or Instant crash + hard reboot (without bsod) with AE series soundcard + cpu-z validation and maxxmem2.


----------



## superleeds27

Nothing new for the Elite. As of yet


----------



## MartB

Im on F21 on XTREME, cant really find any difference as im not using any pcie devices besides my vega64.
Maybe its a on-demand release for all the people with spotty pcie sound card support?


----------



## Cata79

You gotta love the gigabyte release notes.


----------



## zig11727

After updating to F21 on my X570 wifi pro I can no longer enter bios I had to rollback to F20.


----------



## V1TRU

zig11727 said:


> After updating to F21 on my X570 wifi pro I can no longer enter bios I had to rollback to F20.


Will try later to update mine, I have the Itx though


----------



## Acertified

Updated to F21 on the Pro WiFi. So far so good but I dont do much in the way of overclocking. I do run my PC close to the max for many hours per day. I have a lot of different devices installed including PCIe 4 NVME, PCIe 3 NVME, standard SATA hard drive, 2 different Nvidia Video cards and so on. No problems that I can speak of at the moment but 1 thing to note is that I have NOT upgraded to Win version 2004.


----------



## matthew87

F21 appears to resolve the Sleep/Hibernate issues I was encountering on F20. 

I'll need to rest further but it at least successfully woke from sleep instead of crashing Windows.


----------



## MikeS3000

I can finally put the computer to sleep with "hybrid sleep" enabled and wake back up on F21. So far seems to be running well. I've still been trouble-shooting this WHEA Event 19 correctable error CPU Bus/Interconnect but have given up after countless adjustments to VDDP and VDDG. After reading on the Asus Crosshair forums I found 2 other members with this issue who encountered this after updating to Windows 10 2004 and they can't correct it. Both had stable memory setting for months and never saw the error on 1909 just like myself. I'm going to chalk this up to a windows bug since I have been running my memory without any issues on any BIOS for a year at 3800 / 1900. I can pass DRAM Calculator's memtest to 500%, TM5 1usmus 20 cycles and 2 hours of MemTest64 without a crash or error. A side benefit to all of this troubleshooting was that I was able to drop my VDDP and VDDG voltages a decent amount from what DRAM calculator suggests and still have stable settings.


----------



## Elrick

matthew87 said:


> F21 appears to resolve the Sleep/Hibernate issues I was encountering on F20.
> 
> I'll need to rest further but it at least successfully woke from sleep instead of crashing Windows.



Same here.

On F21 right now and on my Master Board, getting a solid *AA* rating with my onboard LED screen. Before that, I always had '40' for some strange reason.

Did not change anything within the bios except to run with certain settings disabled but it has become quite normal, when using this latest Bios release. I now never overclock hence why it's remain solid without any more crashes/freezes.

Sorry, too old to worry about overclocking anymore, what's the point?


----------



## ryouiki

Elrick said:


> Same here.
> 
> On F21 right now and on my Master Board, getting a solid *AA* rating with my onboard LED screen. Before that, I always had '40' for some strange reason.


40 is a normal status code.

AA = Enter ACPI (Windows takes over Power Management), occurs on cold boot.
30 = Resume from S3 (Suspend to RAM), occurs on resume from sleep with hibernate disabled.
40 = Resume from S4 (Suspend to Disk), occurs on resume from sleep with hibernate enabled (incl. fastboot).


----------



## ryouiki

MikeS3000 said:


> I've still been trouble-shooting this WHEA Event 19 correctable error CPU Bus/Interconnect but have given up after countless adjustments to VDDP and VDDG.


Have you tried splitting the two VDDG voltage settings via the AMD Overclocking menu (e.g. run your IOD at 950 and adjust CCD)?

I was getting these randomly on on 3900X until I split these apart this way. I ended up landing on IOD 950mv and CCD 1025mv to get these to completely go away.


----------



## Nicked_Wicked

Flashed F21 without any issues, going in and out of sleep doesn’t seem to result in a permanent black screen and the eventual reboot anymore. 

I also noticed instead of enabling/disabling SATA hotswap, you can now also fully disable the SATA ports with the new option above it.


----------



## bluechris

KB4568831 fixes many issues in windows 10 2004 that just released

https://www.ghacks.net/2020/08/01/windows-10-version-2004-update-kb4568831/


----------



## 99belle99

Nicked_Wicked said:


> Flashed F21 without any issues, going in and out of sleep doesn’t seem to result in a permanent black screen and the eventual reboot anymore.
> 
> I also noticed instead of enabling/disabling SATA hotswap, you can now also fully disable the SATA ports with the new option above it.


That option was there in F20 not sure about previous as I never checked.


----------



## MikeS3000

bluechris said:


> KB4568831 fixes many issues in windows 10 2004 that just released
> 
> https://www.ghacks.net/2020/08/01/windows-10-version-2004-update-kb4568831/


I just installed that last night, but unfortunately the WHEA errors are still present.



ryouiki said:


> Have you tried splitting the two VDDG voltage settings via the AMD Overclocking menu (e.g. run your IOD at 950 and adjust CCD)?
> 
> I was getting these randomly on on 3900X until I split these apart this way. I ended up landing on IOD 950mv and CCD 1025mv to get these to completely go away.


Tried this method also this morning and no luck, same errors.

Edit: I turned everything down to 3733 / 1867 and error is still there. This has to be a software bug in win 2004.


----------



## F1Aussie

Hi guys, has anyone updated the Realtek drivers on their boards? I downloaded the latest master one and it won't install, the Installer starts and then throws an error message saying their is no driver to install. Tried other versions and got the exact some thing. Is their a trick to getting this to run?


----------



## THUMPer1

F1Aussie said:


> Hi guys, has anyone updated the Realtek drivers on their boards? I downloaded the latest master one and it won't install, the Installer starts and then throws an error message saying their is no driver to install. Tried other versions and got the exact some thing. Is their a trick to getting this to run?


I've been using these on all my machines.
https://github.com/pal1000/Realtek-UAD-generic/releases/tag/6.0.8984.1


----------



## bigblueshock

Anyone know if F21 fixes B-die Memory overclocking? Or I'm thinking I have to wait for a whole new AGESA for that.

Just a precursor, I was having a rough time getting 3733 CAS 14 (1866 FCLK) Stable on F20 final. Two sticks I could boot (with memtest errors), Four sticks wouldn't even POST fully.

Went back to F11 without an issue. Went back to F20 again and reproduced the problem.


----------



## ManniX-ITA

F1Aussie said:


> Hi guys, has anyone updated the Realtek drivers on their boards? I downloaded the latest master one and it won't install, the Installer starts and then throws an error message saying their is no driver to install. Tried other versions and got the exact some thing. Is their a trick to getting this to run?


https://www.station-drivers.com/ind...tory&Itemid=352&func=fileinfo&id=4517&lang=en



bigblueshock said:


> Anyone know if F21 fixes B-die Memory overclocking? Or I'm thinking I have to wait for a whole new AGESA for that.
> 
> Just a precursor, I was having a rough time getting 3733 CAS 14 (1866 FCLK) Stable on F20 final. Went back to F11 without an issue. Went back to F20 again and reproduced the problem.


I'm testing F21 and seems slightly improved. IF at 1900 MHz seems stable but the memory controller is still buggy.
There's again a huge loss in bandwidth but less than F20; what's really improved it's the inter-core and inter-ccx latency, up to 10 ns less.
Still underperforming compared to F12a but much more stable than F20, there's no big sway in results as before.
Sadly I got again the clock set to a random time rebooting so I'm very likely to roll back.


----------



## F1Aussie

Thanks for the replies guys, will check those links out 👍


----------



## KedarWolf

Zen Timings 1.0.8 released.

https://github.com/irusanov/ZenTimings/releases


----------



## Ownedj00

KedarWolf said:


> Zen Timings 1.0.8 released.
> 
> https://github.com/irusanov/ZenTimings/releases


Sorry what does this do?


----------



## Gnerma

It's weird that they released F21 for all but the Elite & Gaming X.


----------



## 99belle99

Ownedj00 said:


> Sorry what does this do?


Just shows you your RAM timings and settings doesn't do anything as such like allowing you to change them.


----------



## meridius

Hi all is it wworth installing windows 10 update 2004 ? I have deferred the update


----------



## buffalo2102

meridius said:


> Hi all is it wworth installing windows 10 update 2004 ? I have deferred the update


It depends on what you use it for really. Take a look and see if there is anything that you need or want;

https://docs.microsoft.com/en-us/windows/whats-new/whats-new-windows-10-version-2004


----------



## Dan Hot

MikeS3000 said:


> I've still been trouble-shooting this WHEA Event 19 correctable error CPU Bus/Interconnect but have given up after countless adjustments to VDDP and VDDG. After reading on the Asus Crosshair forums I found 2 other members with this issue who encountered this after updating to Windows 10 2004 and they can't correct it. Both had stable memory setting for months and never saw the error on 1909 just like myself. I'm going to chalk this up to a windows bug since I have been running my memory without any issues on any BIOS for a year at 3800 / 1900. I can pass DRAM Calculator's memtest to 500%, TM5 1usmus 20 cycles and 2 hours of MemTest64 without a crash or error. A side benefit to all of this troubleshooting was that I was able to drop my VDDP and VDDG voltages a decent amount from what DRAM calculator suggests and still have stable settings.


I had this Bug too with F20 and IF1900 was not bootable 1867 was unstable so had to go down to 1833. After flashing F11 back WHEA gone and If1900 works great
F21 still not testet


----------



## ManniX-ITA

I did a roll-back to F12a from F21; no way to fix the USB lag and vdroops while gaming adjusting voltages.
The problem persisted also after flashing back F12, had to shutdown completely for a full reset to fix it.
Better than F20, especially on IF and somewhat on the memory controller, but still unusable for me.


----------



## MikeS3000

Dan Hot said:


> I had this Bug too with F20 and IF1900 was not bootable 1867 was unstable so had to go down to 1833. After flashing F11 back WHEA gone and If1900 works great
> F21 still not testet


My issue is that I rolled back to F12 and the issue persisted. I guess I could try F11 or just not worry about it since I never get any crashes when the error occurs.


----------



## meridius

buffalo2102 said:


> It depends on what you use it for really. Take a look and see if there is anything that you need or want;
> 
> https://docs.microsoft.com/en-us/windows/whats-new/whats-new-windows-10-version-2004


Sorry i meant it it worth putting on becasue of all the bugs and will it casue problems with my amd system as i have the gigabyte master and 3900x

its just that i herd there where many problems with it and thoguht it might of been fixed now as in windows 10 its not letting me update if i want to where before it was on hold.

thanks


----------



## 99belle99

meridius said:


> Sorry i meant it it worth putting on becasue of all the bugs and will it casue problems with my amd system as i have the gigabyte master and 3900x
> 
> its just that i herd there where many problems with it and thoguht it might of been fixed now as in windows 10 its not letting me update if i want to where before it was on hold.
> 
> thanks


I have the latest version of Windows 10 installed and I have no issues.


----------



## Ketsu3

Hello!

Can anyone give me exact links to the latest official Realtek Audio drivers and 2.5G LAN for Aorus Master?
Only official sites please.

Thanks!


----------



## buffalo2102

meridius said:


> Sorry i meant it it worth putting on becasue of all the bugs and will it casue problems with my amd system as i have the gigabyte master and 3900x
> 
> its just that i herd there where many problems with it and thoguht it might of been fixed now as in windows 10 its not letting me update if i want to where before it was on hold.
> 
> thanks


My update to 2004 was on hold for a while - it said my system wasn't ready for it yet. I had to re-install for another reason so went ahead and just installed fresh with 2004. I've not had any issues at all.


----------



## meridius

thanks all will update soon, anyone installed the new AMD chipset drivers ? are they ok version 2.07.14.327

cheers


----------



## 99belle99

meridius said:


> thanks all will update soon, anyone installed the new AMD chipset drivers ? are they ok version 2.07.14.327
> 
> cheers


I installed it after it was released and all is fine though I don't actually ever notice anything different after installing them.


----------



## airforce46270

Ketsu3 said:


> Hello!
> 
> Can anyone give me exact links to the latest official Realtek Audio drivers and 2.5G LAN for Aorus Master?
> Only official sites please.
> 
> Thanks!


https://www.realtek.com/en/componen...0-1000m-gigabit-ethernet-pci-express-software


----------



## ManniX-ITA

meridius said:


> thanks all will update soon, anyone installed the new AMD chipset drivers ? are they ok version 2.07.14.327
> 
> cheers


All good here, there's a very nice improvement with the board power consumption.


----------



## Deepcuts

F20&F21 not stable at all for my build. Everything at stock, no CPU overclock, only XMP 3600 enabled. Crashes at idle without any load.
F12F rock stable with RAM 3800 from 3600 and IF 1900.
As far as I can see , most people without problems are using lower than 3600 RAM.


----------



## Yuke

Deepcuts said:


> F20&F21 not stable at all for my build. Everything at stock, no CPU overclock, only XMP 3600 enabled. Crashes at idle without any load.
> F12F rock stable with RAM 3800 from 3600 and IF 1900.
> As far as I can see , most people without problems are using lower than 3600 RAM.


Zero problem with F20 here...

Nothing changed for me since F12 to be honest, its weird that experiences are all over the place.


----------



## Yuke

Any SATA-SSD improvements with F21?


----------



## Ketsu3

airforce46270 said:


> Ketsu3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello!
> 
> Can anyone give me exact links to the latest official Realtek Audio drivers and 2.5G LAN for Aorus Master?
> Only official sites please.
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.realtek.com/en/componen...0-1000m-gigabit-ethernet-pci-express-software
Click to expand...

Thanks, does anyone know the website with sound drivers?


----------



## MyUsername

Ketsu3 said:


> Thanks, does anyone know the website with sound drivers?


https://www.station-drivers.com/ind...ository&Itemid=353&func=select&id=581&lang=en

Drivers here are fine, you may need to install an earlier version then install the latest version in top if the audio console can't install from Windows store.


----------



## MyUsername

Yuke said:


> Zero problem with F20 here...
> 
> Nothing changed for me since F12 to be honest, its weird that experiences are all over the place.


Think yourself lucky, similar memory kit here with the same timings, just my CPUs IF isn't stable at that speed as mine suffers from idle crash, I'm jealous.

I have bought some G.Skill F4-3600C16D-32GTRG from Newegg as I couldn't OC passed 3933MTs on 4 sticks, maybe I'll have better success. I've tried about £1000 on 2 other memory kits which I've returned as they're crap at overclocking. I'm trying to find the best memory kit for when I upgrade to Ryzen Zen 3.


----------



## chucky27

My experience with F20/F21 is that I had to downclock RAM/IF from 3400 -> 3333 because of occasional WHEA 19 error in the log (once a day probably, but stability was not compromised). With gigabyte who knows, maybe it also happened on F12, but just was hidden from us or maybe it's even new AGESA's fault and not GB's...


----------



## ManniX-ITA

Ketsu3 said:


> Thanks, does anyone know the website with sound drivers?


You better stick with GB drivers for audio, they are customized.
SPDIF out did no longer work with generic Realtek drivers on my Master.
Heard also about lower audio output quality on analog.


----------



## MyUsername

ManniX-ITA said:


> You better stick with GB drivers for audio, they are customized.
> SPDIF out did no longer work with generic Realtek drivers on my Master.
> Heard also about lower audio output quality on analog.


You can get Gigabyte specific drivers from stationdrivers which are fully functional, generic drivers have issues


----------



## NonXtreme

Zero problem here with F20 here but it's ITX board with tightened 3600mhz ram. 
Just in case, for those who have problem and OC/tweak lot of settings. Make sure you don't forget to apply every settings that used to be stable in previous version since F20 add lot of settings in CBS which make some settings hard to find. 
The first time after flashing F20 bios and applied previous ram oc setting, my ram oc is pretty unstable and BSOD in seconds, which I found out later that I forgot to disable DRAM power down mode which hidden pretty deep in new CBS settings menu.


----------



## ManniX-ITA

MyUsername said:


> You can get Gigabyte specific drivers from stationdrivers which are fully functional, generic drivers have issues


Yes, I generally use the latest GB specific one from station-drivers indeed; no problem whatsoever.
It's usually much newer than the latest on the GB support page.
They are now aligned since GB recently updated them for Win10 ver 2004.


----------



## nowarranty

Question for the Aorus Master owners who had issues on F20. Has F21 resolved those issues? For me I could not boot into windows with default settings, it would get the windows screen then instantly reboot. 

On a clean flash, with resetting cmos before and after flashing, I noticed the F20 bios had a setting that would try to save even when nothing was touched, thats how I know for me something was off on that bios but it seems other people had different experiences.

So I am just curious if for those who did have any issues on F20, if F21 resolved them. For anyone who suggests to flash it and find out, I'd rather keep 30 settings unchanged then have to do everything over just to find out if gigabyte got this bios right. I get its a new platform and all but posting a bios on main page that has a wide variety of results on consumers and enthusiasts systems is to me nothing less than a hackjob. That and the fact I can't disable bluetooth or wifi in bios (security vulnerability and plain moronic), but I can disable ethernet lan...... Pay $350 for a motherboard that lets you disable hardwire ethernet but not wireless ethernet, gigabyte needs to employee some people who don't eat spaghetti with a spork. Sorry for the rant, just not too happy with the bios issues.


----------



## Carbonic

X570 Master - Stock 3900x CPU and my memory at XMP 3600Mhz. Both F20 and F21 run well.


----------



## kenny0048

Inputting tWRWR(SD/DD) and tRDRD(SD/DD) in reverse may cause instability. (WHEA CPU Internal Bus Error)
Stable with DDR4-3800 on X570 Aorus Elite (F20a) and B550 Aorus Pro AC (F2).
*Balistx Sports LT DDR4-3000 CL15 16GBx2 @DDR4-3800 CL16-8-20-14-36-58-550 1T 1.40v


----------



## aveamurechi

Hey Guys,

since F21 is out, and I need to make a fresh Windows install, I would also like to flash the F21 while I'm at it, before installing windows. The particulars of my problem are that I would like to also update the Back-up BIOS to F11 (the one I'm running now, and gives me no deal breaking trouble whatsoever since months).

So, my system is: X570Master with a R9 3950X inside. Corsair 16GB 3600 (Vengeance LP). I run mostly stock: no CPU overclocking of any kind; for memory just enable XMP and set the IF to 1800. I also have CSM enabled for a RAID0 setup with 2x1TB HDDs. I plan to remove the RAID setup (therefore also disable CSM), and just keep the 2 drives standalone. Currently I have the dual BIOS feature enabled (via the switches) and I have F11 as main BIOS and (probably) F3 as back-up.

So, the procedure I want to run is:
1. Set switches to single BIOS, and select MAIN BIOS - Load defaults
2. select back-up BIOS - load defaults.
3. with Back-up BIOS selected in single BIOS mode, update F3 to F11 - load defaults
4 in single BIOS, switch to MAIN BIOS
5 Update MAIN BIOS to F21 - Load defaults
6 Make my settings in F21 MAIN BIOS (basically just enable XMP and IF=1800), and install windows.

All via Q Flash.

Do you see any fundamental problem with this procedure? Something else I should keep in mind when doing this? (needless to say I am asking this because I want to be on the safe side and not risk bricking the board)

Many thanks.


----------



## MikeS3000

chucky27 said:


> My experience with F20/F21 is that I had to downclock RAM/IF from 3400 -> 3333 because of occasional WHEA 19 error in the log (once a day probably, but stability was not compromised). With gigabyte who knows, maybe it also happened on F12, but just was hidden from us or maybe it's even new AGESA's fault and not GB's...


Are you on Windows 10 ver. 2004? I posted about this a few pages back. I was told WHEA 19 error means unstable IF but I can't believe this is true. You're running a 3700x. There is no way that IF 1700 would not be stable for you and you have to roll back to 1666. AMD intended all Zen 2 chips to at least hit 1866 Fclk because they posted a slide that DDR 3733 is the ideal RAM speed and buying DDR 3600 would be the best performance/value rating (1800 Fclk). With the myriad of people starting to experience this WHEA 19 error on ver. 2004 of Windows and otherwise stable systems before this, I still think this is a software bug.


----------



## chucky27

MikeS3000 said:


> Are you on Windows 10 ver. 2004? I posted about this a few pages back. I was told WHEA 19 error means unstable IF but I can't believe this is true. You're running a 3700x. There is no way that IF 1700 would not be stable for you and you have to roll back to 1666. AMD intended all Zen 2 chips to at least hit 1866 Fclk because they posted a slide that DDR 3733 is the ideal RAM speed and buying DDR 3600 would be the best performance/value rating (1800 Fclk). With the myriad of people starting to experience this WHEA 19 error on ver. 2004 of Windows and otherwise stable systems before this, I still think this is a software bug.


Yeap, running 2004 with latest preview updates. I was meaning to test different vsoc LLC settings, but just bailed on it. Even 3333 is more than enough for me - ram is a bad bin B-Die initially rated for 2666mhz, so I'm pretty happy even with the current slightly lower than before speed. Also we should consider that it's an ECC ram, so it stresses mem contoller more and this might have contributed a bit to the issue. Just in case will test 3400 after each windows and uefi update.


----------



## ManniX-ITA

aveamurechi said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> since F21 is out, and I need to make a fresh Windows install, I would also like to flash the F21 while I'm at it, before installing windows. The particulars of my problem are that I would like to also update the Back-up BIOS to F11 (the one I'm running now, and gives me no deal breaking trouble whatsoever since months).
> 
> So, my system is: X570Master with a R9 3950X inside. Corsair 16GB 3600 (Vengeance LP). I run mostly stock: no CPU overclocking of any kind; for memory just enable XMP and set the IF to 1800. I also have CSM enabled for a RAID0 setup with 2x1TB HDDs. I plan to remove the RAID setup (therefore also disable CSM), and just keep the 2 drives standalone. Currently I have the dual BIOS feature enabled (via the switches) and I have F11 as main BIOS and (probably) F3 as back-up.
> 
> So, the procedure I want to run is:
> 1. Set switches to single BIOS, and select MAIN BIOS - Load defaults
> 2. select back-up BIOS - load defaults.
> 3. with Back-up BIOS selected in single BIOS mode, update F3 to F11 - load defaults
> 4 in single BIOS, switch to MAIN BIOS
> 5 Update MAIN BIOS to F21 - Load defaults
> 6 Make my settings in F21 MAIN BIOS (basically just enable XMP and IF=1800), and install windows.
> 
> All via Q Flash.
> 
> Do you see any fundamental problem with this procedure? Something else I should keep in mind when doing this? (needless to say I am asking this because I want to be on the safe side and not risk bricking the board)
> 
> Many thanks.


There's no real difference between main and backup BIOS.
I'd suggest just switch to single BIOS and update F3 to F21.
Save the F11 profile to a USB stick just to be sure.
And maybe screenshots with F12 key to the USB stick to replay your settings on F21.

It's a nice system, it's a pity not booting from an NVMe drive. I'd check for some summer deal.


----------



## MikeS3000

chucky27 said:


> Yeap, running 2004 with latest preview updates. I was meaning to test different vsoc LLC settings, but just bailed on it. Even 3333 is more than enough for me - ram is a bad bin B-Die initially rated for 2666mhz, so I'm pretty happy even with the current slightly lower than before speed. Also we should consider that it's an ECC ram, so it stresses mem contoller more and this might have contributed a bit to the issue. Just in case will test 3400 after each windows and uefi update.


I need to try and just run stock memory and IF for a day to see if the errors still come up to rule out the software error. I have this sneaky suspicion that I will still get errors.


----------



## spirch

how do you notice WHEA 19? BSOD? error popup in windows? where is it recorded (is it?)


i just want to see if i am affected and will be since i updated to F21 from F10


----------



## MikeS3000

spirch said:


> how do you notice WHEA 19? BSOD? error popup in windows? where is it recorded (is it?)
> 
> 
> i just want to see if i am affected and will be since i updated to F21 from F10



It is the last entry in the sensors of HWiNFO64 called Windows Hardware Errors. Also, go to the Event Viewer in Windows. Go to Custom Views and then Administrative Events. If it is there you will see it under "Source" WHEA-Logger and Event ID is 19.


----------



## St0RM53

SOOOO..i received my replacement aka new x570 aorus master today..came from spain (even though i've ordered it from germany) as rev 1.1 with F11 bios (next amazon.de shipment arrives on 14th Aug so those might be rev 1.2) serial #370 so i guess it's an old stock they found somewhere in the warehouse. 

To start, i called UPS just as they've opened up on 8am to go and pick it up myself so i don't have to wait the whole day, but they said it's already out for delivery..asked by what time, they said noon. Noon comes and no delivery in sight..my cousin then calls me and said someone delivered a package for me at his workplace, a gym..no call from them, a stranger could have picked it up, amazon posted it on it's own box like it's a sandbag or something..anyways i check it, all seems fine a new.

I re-build my PC with bare minimum. NVME ssd (970 evo plus) is not found..ok thought it is either csm enabled by default and/or maybe bad mounting..i check both nothing..so i put it in my brother's PC secondary m.2 slot..i go into the bios nothing..anyways i restart and boot into windows and it appears..all files everything ok..i go into bios again and it appears fine..i say maybe it's the EFI corrupted or something and doing tricks...i put it back into my system and it detects it successfully..i boot up and restart, putting more and more of my old bios settings; at one point it freezes and i get WHEA_UNCORRECTABLE_ERROR bsod..maybe i forgot to set a voltage properly..anyways i continue and get to my exact previous settings 1:1:1 1900mhz etc, and i launch ryzen master to double check my timings...after 1min it freezes with WHEA_UNCORRECTABLE_ERROR again and restarts on its own..drive no-where to be found..i tried back and forth everything and it seems the nvme controller is dead for good. 
Sometimes at POST it will hang as it is trying to detect it, and will show as CODE 10 "This device cannot start" on Standard NVM express controller in device manager. Also i've noticed the controller gets quite hot for not doing anything.

Is this my luck or did my previous X570 aorus master damaged the ssd when it failed? It's the one thing i didn't test before; I think it's unlikely the new mobo damaged but i don't want to risk my brother's nvme ssd as well. What i care most is about data, but most are safe due to dropbox and secondary hdd. Almost all are recoverable except a few things like the logs i made researching DPC/ISR pcie 4.0/5700xt issue, and my browser data. Not sure if Samsung RMA can do anything about that, otherwise amazon return again!


----------



## spirch

MikeS3000 said:


> It is the last entry in the sensors of HWiNFO64 called Windows Hardware Errors. Also, go to the Event Viewer in Windows. Go to Custom Views and then Administrative Events. If it is there you will see it under "Source" WHEA-Logger and Event ID is 19.



perfect, now i see


no id 19 for me in event viewer and i will monitor more closely hwinfo


side note, i do see a few event id 1 level 2 since end of June (i reinstalled windows 10 2004 June 9) so about 3 weeks after


i will be monitoring this too since it seem for this one i need to check the process id that caused it (mostly asap) but i never had bsod. i hope hwinfo will give me a count of that id too


----------



## Ricey20

Dan Hot said:


> I had this Bug too with F20 and IF1900 was not bootable 1867 was unstable so had to go down to 1833. After flashing F11 back WHEA gone and If1900 works great
> F21 still not testet


Pretty sure this is an error with Windows 10 2004 too. I'm on F11 and had no issues before the update. Now I get the WHEA error and if I leave my system on for maybe 3 days Windows Explorer will randomly hang while I try to do something. Before the 2004 update I could leave my PC on for weeks and it was fine. Chalk it up to Microsoft for making another buggy update.


----------



## dansi

MikeS3000 said:


> I need to try and just run stock memory and IF for a day to see if the errors still come up to rule out the software error. I have this sneaky suspicion that I will still get errors.


Yes it seem win v2004 and f20 bios put more strain on the IF
As mentioned, i also noticed these whea errors. I had to increase vsoc llc higher and its ok for my IF to run 1800


----------



## aveamurechi

ManniX-ITA said:


> There's no real difference between main and backup BIOS.
> I'd suggest just switch to single BIOS and update F3 to F21.
> Save the F11 profile to a USB stick just to be sure.
> And maybe screenshots with F12 key to the USB stick to replay your settings on F21.
> 
> It's a nice system, it's a pity not booting from an NVMe drive. I'd check for some summer deal.


So, you say that instead of thinking about this in terms of Main/Back-up. I should jut think of it in terms of BIOS1/BIOS2, just update the oldest one, and leave the working one untouched.OK, thanks for the hint.

Oh, and I am booting from a Samsung 970 EVO Plus, and waiting for the Samsung PCIe4.0 drives to show up (I'll probably get a PRO). The RAID thing is just an experiment I made for my RAID "education". I don't use it for boot  .


----------



## ManniX-ITA

St0RM53 said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> SOOOO..i received my replacement aka new x570 aorus master today..came from spain (even though i've ordered it from germany) as rev 1.1 with F11 bios (next amazon.de shipment arrives on 14th Aug so those might be rev 1.2) serial #370 so i guess it's an old stock they found somewhere in the warehouse.
> 
> To start, i called UPS just as they've opened up on 8am to go and pick it up myself so i don't have to wait the whole day, but they said it's already out for delivery..asked by what time, they said noon. Noon comes and no delivery in sight..my cousin then calls me and said someone delivered a package for me at his workplace, a gym..no call from them, a stranger could have picked it up, amazon posted it on it's own box like it's a sandbag or something..anyways i check it, all seems fine a new.
> 
> I re-build my PC with bare minimum. NVME ssd (970 evo plus) is not found..ok thought it is either csm enabled by default and/or maybe bad mounting..i check both nothing..so i put it in my brother's PC secondary m.2 slot..i go into the bios nothing..anyways i restart and boot into windows and it appears..all files everything ok..i go into bios again and it appears fine..i say maybe it's the EFI corrupted or something and doing tricks...i put it back into my system and it detects it successfully..i boot up and restart, putting more and more of my old bios settings; at one point it freezes and i get WHEA_UNCORRECTABLE_ERROR bsod..maybe i forgot to set a voltage properly..anyways i continue and get to my exact previous settings 1:1:1 1900mhz etc, and i launch ryzen master to double check my timings...after 1min it freezes with WHEA_UNCORRECTABLE_ERROR again and restarts on its own..drive no-where to be found..i tried back and forth everything and it seems the nvme controller is dead for good.
> Sometimes at POST it will hang as it is trying to detect it, and will show as CODE 10 "This device cannot start" on Standard NVM express controller in device manager. Also i've noticed the controller gets quite hot for not doing anything.
> 
> 
> Is this my luck or did my previous X570 aorus master damaged the ssd when it failed? It's the one thing i didn't test before; I think it's unlikely the new mobo damaged but i don't want to risk my brother's nvme ssd as well. What i care most is about data, but most are safe due to dropbox and secondary hdd. Almost all are recoverable except a few things like the logs i made researching DPC/ISR pcie 4.0/5700xt issue, and my browser data. Not sure if Samsung RMA can do anything about that, otherwise amazon return again!


Wow, this is bad luck... my advice is buy an M.2 PCIe slot adapter to test your NVMe drives.

Like this one:

https://www.amazon.de/dp/B01N1YVYLE/

Cheap and effective, you can test the drive anywhere.
You can also exclude issues with the onboard M.2 slots.

Did you try all 3 slots on the Master?



aveamurechi said:


> So, you say that instead of thinking about this in terms of Main/Back-up. I should jut think of it in terms of BIOS1/BIOS2, just update the oldest one, and leave the working one untouched.OK, thanks for the hint.
> 
> Oh, and I am booting from a Samsung 970 EVO Plus, and waiting for the Samsung PCIe4.0 drives to show up (I'll probably get a PRO). The RAID thing is just an experiment I made for my RAID "education". I don't use it for boot  .


Ok, it was a little weird indeed to boot from an HDD raidset 
The only decent thing you can do with that software controller is a level 10 raidset with 4 drives.
If it's for education the best way to experiment is Virtualbox with Linux and MD; you can create a few dozen virtual HDDs and do funny experiments.


----------



## meridius

Hi all

Going to do a massive driver update today and would like to know if these are the correct links for the gigabyte master x570 board

Intel LAN driver:
https://downloadcenter.intel.com/do...k-Adapter-Driver-for-Windows-10?product=36773

Intel BT:
https://downloadcenter.intel.com/do...reless-Bluetooth-for-Windows-10?product=59485

Intel Wi-Fi:
https://downloadcenter.intel.com/do...ers-for-Intel-Wireless-Adapters?product=59485

Realtek PCIe 2.5G LAN Driver:
https://www.realtek.com/en/componen...0-1000m-gigabit-ethernet-pci-express-software

Realtek Audio Driver:
?

x570 Chipset Drivers:
https://www.amd.com/en/support/chipsets/amd-socket-am4/x570

I had to get the latest audio driver from gigabyte website as i can not seem to find the driver from realtek for the audio driver ? any help on this

also i noticed the chipset driver is onlly 50mb from AMD but on gigabyte its 300mb ? how is it bigger.

i think i covered all the new drive rupdates for this motherboard but would like some clarification on the drivers above.

thanks


----------



## KedarWolf

meridius said:


> Hi all
> 
> Going to do a massive driver update today and would like to know if these are the correct links for the gigabyte master x570 board
> 
> Intel LAN driver:
> https://downloadcenter.intel.com/do...k-Adapter-Driver-for-Windows-10?product=36773
> 
> Intel BT:
> https://downloadcenter.intel.com/do...reless-Bluetooth-for-Windows-10?product=59485
> 
> Intel Wi-Fi:
> https://downloadcenter.intel.com/do...ers-for-Intel-Wireless-Adapters?product=59485
> 
> Realtek PCIe 2.5G LAN Driver:
> https://www.realtek.com/en/componen...0-1000m-gigabit-ethernet-pci-express-software
> 
> Realtek Audio Driver:
> ?
> 
> x570 Chipset Drivers:
> https://www.amd.com/en/support/chipsets/amd-socket-am4/x570
> 
> I had to get the latest audio driver from gigabyte website as i can not seem to find the driver from realtek for the audio driver ? any help on this
> 
> also i noticed the chipset driver is onlly 50mb from AMD but on gigabyte its 300mb ? how is it bigger.
> 
> i think i covered all the new drive rupdates for this motherboard but would like some clarification on the drivers above.
> 
> thanks


The Station Drivers website always has the latest drivers including RealTek. Old and new MB BIOS's too, even BIOS's not found anymore on Gigabyte's site, just as long as there was a past release.

Just when you find the driver on the site, hit 'Sort By Date', then the latest will be first. :h34r-smi


----------



## meridius

not to keen on third party sites for drivers as i like to get them from the official sites, thats just me as i never used them

Justed cheked on The Station Drivers and the realtek audio is 6.0.8924.1, on gigabytes page now has version 6.0.8945.1. I am supprised as gigabyte site does not normaly update there drivers very often. there LAN drivers have not been updated in months

sitll can not find the offical page for these drivers

also i can not install the latest chipset drivers ? says faill and is no longer in my add remove programs ?

update on the chipset driver: had to install an older version just to get the uninstall option in add remove programs, then uninstalled it then put the latest version on and worked. so there must be a bug in the latest version as i have always updated the chipset driver without uninstalling it first with no problems untill now.


----------



## angelchild

PiotrMKG said:


> Yes, You should clean both sides (chipset and heatsink) with IPA. With Cryonaut You get this applicator that attaches to the end of it. Just use it.


Success!
Just to inform all of you this mod is GREAT! A big thank you to anyone that helped out with this.
So I removed the pad and apply some thermal grizzly cryonaut and the temperature dropped 12-15c at stress tests and also idle temps drop down tremendously! Speaking with gigabyte e support they told me that they don't advice to do this cause you lose warranty.In my case(RMA proccess might take up to 45 days and im working from home) they told me to check the fan so i ask them if the fan is sitting ok on the motherboard can I make this mod? They told that i can! So im still under warranty status! So double win!


----------



## meridius

angelchild said:


> Success!
> Just to inform all of you this mod is GREAT! A big thank you to anyone that helped out with this.
> So I removed the pad and apply some thermal grizzly cryonaut and the temperature dropped 12-15c at stress tests and also idle temps drop down tremendously! Speaking with gigabyte e support they told me that they don't advice to do this cause you lose warranty.In my case(RMA proccess might take up to 45 days and im working from home) they told me to check the fan so i ask them if the fan is sitting ok on the motherboard can I make this mod? They told that i can! So im still under warranty status! So double win!



i would just keep the old pad and replace it if teh motherboard needs to go back just in case.

I was thinking of modding mine but it never goes above 55c with the normal pad and the fan does not kick in untill it hits 60c anyway so the fan never comes on so i dont know if i can be bothered to take it to bits. lol


----------



## ManniX-ITA

meridius said:


> not to keen on third party sites for drivers as i like to get them from the official sites, thats just me as i never used them
> 
> Justed cheked on The Station Drivers and the realtek audio is 6.0.8924.1, on gigabytes page now has version 6.0.8945.1. I am supprised as gigabyte site does not normaly update there drivers very often. there LAN drivers have not been updated in months
> 
> still can not find the offical page for these audio drivers
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> also i can not install the latest chipset drivers ? says faill and is no longer in my add remove programs ?
> 
> update on the chipset driver: had to install an older version just to get the uninstall option in add remove programs, then uninstalled it then put the latest version on and worked. so there must be a bug in the latest version as i have always updated the chipset driver without uninstalling it first with no problems untill now.
> 
> and a heads up the AMD Cleanup Utility does not remove any chipset driver so dont bother using it.


I think you didn't noticed the 2nd page 

https://ftp.station-drivers.com/ind...0&func=select&id=581&orderby=2&page=2&lang=en

The official page is from GB, the audio drivers are customized.
Realtek sometime ago stopped providing downloads for generics cause too many complained about issues.
You can find the generic versions either on Station-Drivers or Guru3D.

I have used SD to download drivers for the last 15 years without any issue; it's more reliable than most "official" sites


----------



## MartB

Can someone try to hook up a toslink SPDIF cable and tell me how loose it is in the port?
On my aorus xtreme it needs the slightest pulling force and it drops out.

Questioning whether this is a defect or "normal".


----------



## PopReference

MartB said:


> Can someone try to hook up a toslink SPDIF cable and tell me how loose it is in the port?
> On my aorus xtreme it needs the slightest pulling force and it drops out.
> 
> Questioning whether this is a defect or "normal".


On the Master when pushed in till it clicks it's not much looser then the other audio ports.


----------



## ManniX-ITA

MartB said:


> Can someone try to hook up a toslink SPDIF cable and tell me how loose it is in the port?
> On my aorus xtreme it needs the slightest pulling force and it drops out.
> 
> Questioning whether this is a defect or "normal".


Needs a bit of pulling force to drop out on my Master.
It could be indeed better but your it's probably not "normal".


----------



## pschorr1123

When I replaced my thermal pad with Kryonaut I tested with the side tempered glass panel off and saw a 10 degree drop. Put panel back on and the temp is only a couple degrees lower than before and still gets above 60 when gaming but you can't hear the fan over the GPU anyway. However, the delta between the 2 Chipset sensors shown in HWiNFO64 (hot spot, internal?) is much lower so there's that I guess. As far as RMA or warranty goes probably not a good idea to admit to touching anything as most companies will use any excuse they can to deny your claim. Like NZXT trying to say enabling XMP will void your warranty even though they sell you 3200 MTS RAM and up charge for it but then leave it running at 2133. GN did some content about this recently.


----------



## Asunder

St0RM53 said:


> SOOOO..i received my replacement aka new x570 aorus master today..came from spain (even though i've ordered it from germany) as rev 1.1 with F11 bios (next amazon.de shipment arrives on 14th Aug so those might be rev 1.2) serial #370 so i guess it's an old stock they found somewhere in the warehouse.
> 
> I re-build my PC with bare minimum. NVME ssd (970 evo plus) is not found..ok thought it is either csm enabled by default and/or maybe bad mounting..i check both nothing..so i put it in my brother's PC secondary m.2 slot..i go into the bios nothing..anyways i restart and boot into windows and it appears..all files everything ok..i go into bios again and it appears fine..i say maybe it's the EFI corrupted or something and doing tricks...i put it back into my system and it detects it successfully..i boot up and restart, putting more and more of my old bios settings; at one point it freezes and i get WHEA_UNCORRECTABLE_ERROR bsod..maybe i forgot to set a voltage properly..anyways i continue and get to my exact previous settings 1:1:1 1900mhz etc, and i launch ryzen master to double check my timings...after 1min it freezes with WHEA_UNCORRECTABLE_ERROR again and restarts on its own..drive no-where to be found..i tried back and forth everything and it seems the nvme controller is dead for good.
> Sometimes at POST it will hang as it is trying to detect it, and will show as CODE 10 "This device cannot start" on Standard NVM express controller in device manager. Also i've noticed the controller gets quite hot for not doing anything.
> 
> Is this my luck or did my previous X570 aorus master damaged the ssd when it failed? It's the one thing i didn't test before; I think it's unlikely the new mobo damaged but i don't want to risk my brother's nvme ssd as well. What i care most is about data, but most are safe due to dropbox and secondary hdd. Almost all are recoverable except a few things like the logs i made researching DPC/ISR pcie 4.0/5700xt issue, and my browser data. Not sure if Samsung RMA can do anything about that, otherwise amazon return again!


Dude, that really sucks...now I wonder whether I'll get the same error too. I'm pretty sure it's not the ssd, it would be pretty absurd. This whole situation sucks...if this thing doesn't even boot I guess amazon support is the only way to go. Have you tried any of the stuff suggested here (battery/run previous bios)?


----------



## angelchild

meridius said:


> i would just keep the old pad and replace it if teh motherboard needs to go back just in case.
> 
> I was thinking of modding mine but it never goes above 55c with the normal pad and the fan does not kick in untill it hits 60c anyway so the fan never comes on so i dont know if i can be bothered to take it to bits. lol


You are right that's why i have keep mine!Just in case.


----------



## angelchild

meridius said:


> i would just keep the old pad and replace it if teh motherboard needs to go back just in case.
> 
> I was thinking of modding mine but it never goes above 55c with the normal pad and the fan does not kick in untill it hits 60c anyway so the fan never comes on so i dont know if i can be bothered to take it to bits. lol





angelchild said:


> You are right that's why i have keep mine!Just in case.





pschorr1123 said:


> When I replaced my thermal pad with Kryonaut I tested with the side tempered glass panel off and saw a 10 degree drop. Put panel back on and the temp is only a couple degrees lower than before and still gets above 60 when gaming but you can't hear the fan over the GPU anyway. However, the delta between the 2 Chipset sensors shown in HWiNFO64 (hot spot, internal?) is much lower so there's that I guess. As far as RMA or warranty goes probably not a good idea to admit to touching anything as most companies will use any excuse they can to deny your claim. Like NZXT trying to say enabling XMP will void your warranty even though they sell you 3200 MTS RAM and up charge for it but then leave it running at 2133. GN did some content about this recently.


Well i asked them and they said it's ok. I have it in an email from the e-support technical team of Gigabyte.They also told me that if i have a problem with the store that i bought the motherboard (during the warranty time) to show them this email as they told me to do so. Also the store that i bought it they told me the same thing, to keep this email as an evidence and since gigabyte is ok with this they don't have a problem. As for the mod i saw a huge difference in temps and i believe is the quality of the pad.


----------



## Ojive

ryouiki said:


> Have you tried splitting the two VDDG voltage settings via the AMD Overclocking menu (e.g. run your IOD at 950 and adjust CCD)?
> 
> I was getting these randomly on on 3900X until I split these apart this way. I ended up landing on IOD 950mv and CCD 1025mv to get these to completely go away.


If this doesn't help WHEA errors (I'm running 1050mv on both, at 1900IF), and i split them up: which one should I bump next to improve stability? IOD?


----------



## ryouiki

Ojive said:


> If this doesn't help WHEA errors (I'm running 1050mv on both, at 1900IF), and i split them up: which one should I bump next to improve stability? IOD?


From fiddling around with two different 3900X seem like I got better results from *lowering* IOD and potentially CCD as well, but CCD seems to like being the higher value. Best I can remember the default for F11 BIOS after raising IF above 1800+ was 1050 for both... anything beyond that anyway you supposedly have to start raising VSOC since they need 50mv gap. F20 BIOS seems to behave differently, how changes get reflected in the AMD overclocking menu after you save/restart doesn't appear to be the same.

I initially ran my "main" system with 950mv IOD / 1000mv CCD @ IF1866, but I would still get rare WHEA error... raising CCD to 1025mv haven't seen one since.

IF1900 is not bootable at all for me, so can't really speak to that.


----------



## Dreams-Visions

hey guys, X570 Master user here. 

In HWMonitor, I'm noticing that my TMPIN2 temps are higher than every other TMPINx by a good amount, and reaching upwards of 75C+ when completely idle.

Is this normal or something I should be concerned about? I'm not sure which sensor TMPIN2 is referring to. Is this the Northbridge or the CPU? While I assume there isn't much I can do about the former, if it is the later should I consider reapplying the thermal paste? FWIW, all the other sensors are between 30-55C. It's just this one. 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## F1Aussie

Hi all, I have been having a few sound issues of late, am on a x570 master. So thought I would update my sound drivers as what I have is over a year old. Downloaded the new one for win 19 2004 bit it would not instal, kept getting a message about their being no supported driver. Then tried updating through driver support app and the driver updated but then when I went to open the gigabyte audio console / manager it crashed, every time. Not sure how I can update my audio drivers and have an audio manager that works as well, any thoughts?


----------



## KedarWolf

Yes, this is the Gigabyte thread, but for those thinking of jumping ship to another brand, I recently got this on my MSI board and my Unify got pretty much identical if not better results before I upgraded.


----------



## ManniX-ITA

Dreams-Visions said:


> hey guys, X570 Master user here.
> 
> In HWMonitor, I'm noticing that my TMPIN2 temps are higher than every other TMPINx by a good amount, and reaching upwards of 75C+ when completely idle.
> 
> Is this normal or something I should be concerned about? I'm not sure which sensor TMPIN2 is referring to. Is this the Northbridge or the CPU? While I assume there isn't much I can do about the former, if it is the later should I consider reapplying the thermal paste? FWIW, all the other sensors are between 30-55C. It's just this one.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


It's probably the CPU, just use HWInfo instead.
75c with 0% CPU usage would indeed mean there's something wrong.
But I'd be surprised you can boot into Windows.
Check the CPU is really idle.



F1Aussie said:


> Hi all, I have been having a few sound issues of late, am on a x570 master. So thought I would update my sound drivers as what I have is over a year old. Downloaded the new one for win 19 2004 bit it would not instal, kept getting a message about their being no supported driver. Then tried updating through driver support app and the driver updated but then when I went to open the gigabyte audio console / manager it crashed, every time. Not sure how I can update my audio drivers and have an audio manager that works as well, any thoughts?


You have something wrong with your Win install.
Uninstall the Realtek Audio Console from App>Settings.
Then remove the Drivers and re-install them.
It shouldn't be necessary to use the support App.


----------



## meridius

I had to get the latest audio driver from gigabyte website, also i noticed the chipset driver is onlly 50mb from AMD but on gigabyte its 300mb ? how is it bigger.

did i get the right links for the offical drivers post 9442 ? i might try and use Station Drivers if everyone rates it

thanks


----------



## meridius

ManniX-ITA said:


> I think you didn't noticed the 2nd page
> 
> https://ftp.station-drivers.com/ind...0&func=select&id=581&orderby=2&page=2&lang=en
> 
> The official page is from GB, the audio drivers are customized.
> Realtek sometime ago stopped providing downloads for generics cause too many complained about issues.
> You can find the generic versions either on Station-Drivers or Guru3D.
> 
> I have used SD to download drivers for the last 15 years without any issue; it's more reliable than most "official" sites


strange on this link

https://www.station-drivers.com/ind...570-aorus-master&catid=269&Itemid=169&lang=en

it has two drivers for the audio one for HD drivers and one universal ? I think GB website must of used the universal drivers not sure but i dont know why you would have two versions as GB website has only one driver.


----------



## Ojive

ryouiki said:


> From fiddling around with two different 3900X seem like I got better results from *lowering* IOD and potentially CCD as well, but CCD seems to like being the higher value. Best I can remember the default for F11 BIOS after raising IF above 1800+ was 1050 for both... anything beyond that anyway you supposedly have to start raising VSOC since they need 50mv gap. F20 BIOS seems to behave differently, how changes get reflected in the AMD overclocking menu after you save/restart doesn't appear to be the same.
> 
> I initially ran my "main" system with 950mv IOD / 1000mv CCD @ IF1866, but I would still get rare WHEA error... raising CCD to 1025mv haven't seen one since.
> 
> IF1900 is not bootable at all for me, so can't really speak to that.


I did try lowering it first, but I didn't separate IOD/CCD, so both were at 875 at one point. It got much worse below that. I can try 1025 CCD / 925 and downward on IOD and see what happens, I guess?

Problem is I can't reliably stress IF as there is no spesific benchmark outside of "Just stress PCIex and RAM since everything goes through IF".


----------



## MikeS3000

I've had pretty good results stress testing IF using Y-cruncher. The 3rd test specifically seemed to throw a WHEA error in HWINFO pretty quickly if the voltages were not stable for IF. I think in one of the memory threads someone said to run TM5 and tests 1-3 in Y-cruncher alternating.


----------



## adrianhensler

meridius said:


> also i noticed the chipset driver is onlly 50mb from AMD but on gigabyte its 300mb ? how is it bigger.


You are looking at the chipset drivers with APU; below that there are the regular chipset drivers at 48MB. However, the newer chipset drivers are on AMD's site at version 2.07.14.327 (7/21/2020)


----------



## Ojive

MikeS3000 said:


> I've had pretty good results stress testing IF using Y-cruncher. The 3rd test specifically seemed to throw a WHEA error in HWINFO pretty quickly if the voltages were not stable for IF. I think in one of the memory threads someone said to run TM5 and tests 1-3 in Y-cruncher alternating.


Thanks for the suggestion. It seems like Y-cruncher is a command line based software. What specific command were you running to stress test?

edit: I'm stupid. Didn't run the exe before I asked. It actually provides sufficient command line UI to provide context for your suggestion


----------



## F1Aussie

ManniX-ITA said:


> Dreams-Visions said:
> 
> 
> 
> hey guys, X570 Master user here.
> 
> In HWMonitor, I'm noticing that my TMPIN2 temps are higher than every other TMPINx by a good amount, and reaching upwards of 75C+ when completely idle.
> 
> Is this normal or something I should be concerned about? I'm not sure which sensor TMPIN2 is referring to. Is this the Northbridge or the CPU? While I assume there isn't much I can do about the former, if it is the later should I consider reapplying the thermal paste? FWIW, all the other sensors are between 30-55C. It's just this one.
> 
> Thanks in advance.
> 
> 
> 
> It's probably the CPU, just use HWInfo instead.
> 75c with 0% CPU usage would indeed mean there's something wrong.
> But I'd be surprised you can boot into Windows.
> Check the CPU is really idle.
> 
> 
> 
> F1Aussie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi all, I have been having a few sound issues of late, am on a x570 master. So thought I would update my sound drivers as what I have is over a year old. Downloaded the new one for win 19 2004 bit it would not instal, kept getting a message about their being no supported driver. Then tried updating through driver support app and the driver updated but then when I went to open the gigabyte audio console / manager it crashed, every time. Not sure how I can update my audio drivers and have an audio manager that works as well, any thoughts?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You have something wrong with your Win install.
> Uninstall the Realtek Audio Console from App>Settings.
> Then remove the Drivers and re-install them.
> It shouldn't be necessary to use the support App.
Click to expand...

Thanks for that, will give it a shot


----------



## ManniX-ITA

meridius said:


> strange on this link
> 
> https://www.station-drivers.com/ind...570-aorus-master&catid=269&Itemid=169&lang=en
> 
> it has two drivers for the audio one for HD drivers and one universal ? I think GB website must of used the universal drivers not sure but i dont know why you would have two versions as GB website has only one driver.


Choose UAD for Win10, listed at the bottom.


----------



## Spiczek

@ManniX-ITA can you tell me the difference between both versions (UAD and HDA), please?

In my understanding I think, the HDA is the right choice. Why then UAD?

regards


----------



## nowarranty

nowarranty said:


> Question for the Aorus Master owners who had issues on F20. Has F21 resolved those issues? For me I could not boot into windows with default settings, it would get the windows screen then instantly reboot.
> 
> On a clean flash, with resetting cmos before and after flashing, I noticed the F20 bios had a setting that would try to save even when nothing was touched, thats how I know for me something was off on that bios but it seems other people had different experiences.
> 
> So I am just curious if for those who did have any issues on F20, if F21 resolved them. For anyone who suggests to flash it and find out, I'd rather keep 30 settings unchanged then have to do everything over just to find out if gigabyte got this bios right. I get its a new platform and all but posting a bios on main page that has a wide variety of results on consumers and enthusiasts systems is to me nothing less than a hackjob. That and the fact I can't disable bluetooth or wifi in bios (security vulnerability and plain moronic), but I can disable ethernet lan...... Pay $350 for a motherboard that lets you disable hardwire ethernet but not wireless ethernet, gigabyte needs to employee some people who don't eat spaghetti with a spork. Sorry for the rant, just not too happy with the bios issues.



Follow up, I tried F21 after reading some of the comments on gigabyte forum. Clear cmos, flashed, clear cmos and same issue as F20.

Windows reaches the startup logo then instantly crashes. Unusable bios for me, this is all stock settings with "load optimized defaults". I also tried manually settings voltages, memory, and changing the llc but it did not work.

Back to f12, I will have to wait for another bios from gigabyte that actually works. Hopefully soon we will have a bios that works on all setups.


----------



## ManniX-ITA

Spiczek said:


> @ManniX-ITA can you tell me the difference between both versions (UAD and HDA), please?
> 
> In my understanding I think, the HDA is the right choice. Why then UAD?
> 
> regards


HDA is "legacy" development, UAD is the new branch based on Windows 10 UWP.

You can check this thread for some info:

https://forums.laptopvideo2go.com/topic/24364-latest-realtek-audio-codecs/page/43/



> -use Realtek UAD drivers for Realtek audio devices on Intel Kaby Lake (7th gen Intel core), AMD Ryzen or newer CPUs [aka. Intel Coffee Lake - 8th gen or higher]
> -use Realtek HDA FFxx (non-UAD, non-DCH) drivers for Realtek audio devices on Intel Sky Lake (6th gen Intel core), AMD pre-Ryzen or earlier CPUs [aka. Intel Broadwell - 5th gen or older]


On the X570 there are no missing features but on some platforms stuff like advance Dolby or DTS processing is only available with HDA.
In some cases the UAD versions have been reported better for latency, reliability, CPU usage etc.
The branch is clean without all the legacy leftovers to support all the earlier versions of Windows.


----------



## St0RM53

Asunder said:


> Dude, that really sucks...now I wonder whether I'll get the same error too. I'm pretty sure it's not the ssd, it would be pretty absurd. This whole situation sucks...if this thing doesn't even boot I guess amazon support is the only way to go. Have you tried any of the stuff suggested here (battery/run previous bios)?





ManniX-ITA said:


> Wow, this is bad luck... my advice is buy an M.2 PCIe slot adapter to test your NVMe drives.
> 
> Like this one:
> 
> https://www.amazon.de/dp/B01N1YVYLE/
> 
> Cheap and effective, you can test the drive anywhere.
> You can also exclude issues with the onboard M.2 slots.
> 
> Did you try all 3 slots on the Master?
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, it was a little weird indeed to boot from an HDD raidset
> The only decent thing you can do with that software controller is a level 10 raidset with 4 drives.
> If it's for education the best way to experiment is Virtualbox with Linux and MD; you can create a few dozen virtual HDDs and do funny experiments.


Yes it's dead; basically the controller, nand flash should be fine though. I can't blame the motherboard 100% but it is unlikely it failed at the same time; could be the other way too, drive failed and broke the motherboard..who knows. It's also weird that after multiple tries it worked before it failed permanently..Also it gets uncomfortably hot, even with the heatsink it soaks to ~60oC. No signs of magic smoke though, and since the nvme controller is detected in windows it mean it's an intermittent failure.

Amazon sent me a replacement that should arrive next week; i'll have to return this one though. Samsung support is *****..this drive has 5 years warranty, but there is no way to contact someone online. You need to call to ask questions, and do the RMA online through the retailer i believe. No data recovery in the terms also; I generally really don't like Samsung but it was a nice deal. Remember to keep backups; personally i didn't lost anything too important but it kinda sucks that i need to re-install and re-configure everything.


----------



## ManniX-ITA

St0RM53 said:


> Yes it's dead; basically the controller, nand flash should be fine though. I can't blame the motherboard 100% but it is unlikely it failed at the same time; could be the other way too, drive failed and broke the motherboard..who knows. It's also weird that after multiple tries it worked before it failed permanently..Also it gets uncomfortably hot, even with the heatsink it soaks to ~60oC. No signs of magic smoke though, and since the nvme controller is detected in windows it mean it's an intermittent failure.
> 
> Amazon sent me a replacement that should arrive next week; i'll have to return this one though. Samsung support is *****..this drive has 5 years warranty, but there is no way to contact someone online. You need to call to ask questions, and do the RMA online through the retailer i believe. No data recovery in the terms also; I generally really don't like Samsung but it was a nice deal. Remember to keep backups; personally i didn't lost anything too important but it kinda sucks that i need to re-install and re-configure everything.


Well, it's much more likely the board fried the SSD...

The warranty over 2 years in EU must be handled directly by the manufacturer (unless the retailer wants to take it in charge).
Pretty sure they have direct RMA.

Never had to contact Samsung other than for an old Navibot and it was easy to get in touch with the customer care.

Are you sure you checked all the options?

There are plenty but for the SSD I'd go via e-mail:
https://www.samsung.com/de/support/email-technical-question/

Or probably better, skip the customer care and contact directly the EU service center via mail:

HANARO
Address : 5751 PC, Florijn 8, Deurne, The Netherlands
Email : [email protected]

You can even e-mail the CEO if you are not satisfied 
https://www.samsung.com/de/info/contactus/email-the-ceo/


----------



## Dan Hot

I found out why F20 and F21 has Problems with the IF1900
My F11 settings where SoC Voltage 1,15 with LLC High so i get in HWInfo 1,106V
In F21 SoC Voltage 1,1 with LLC Auto i get in HWInfo 1,075V

The Problem is if u set the SoC Voltage above 1,125V, LLC Auto System is not booting


----------



## St0RM53

ManniX-ITA said:


> Well, it's much more likely the board fried the SSD...
> 
> The warranty over 2 years in EU must be handled directly by the manufacturer (unless the retailer wants to take it in charge).
> Pretty sure they have direct RMA.
> 
> Never had to contact Samsung other than for an old Navibot and it was easy to get in touch with the customer care.
> 
> Are you sure you checked all the options?
> 
> There are plenty but for the SSD I'd go via e-mail:
> https://www.samsung.com/de/support/email-technical-question/
> 
> Or probably better, skip the customer care and contact directly the EU service center via mail:
> 
> HANARO
> Address : 5751 PC, Florijn 8, Deurne, The Netherlands
> Email : [email protected]
> 
> You can even e-mail the CEO if you are not satisfied
> https://www.samsung.com/de/info/contactus/email-the-ceo/


Hahaha wasn't their CEO jailed? 

When i messaged them they just send me this response and nothing after: "To learn more about our warranty on SSD products, we invite you to visit our page (http://www.samsung.com/semiconductor/minisite/ssd/support/warranty/). Also, you can contact your local support team for further information (http://www.samsung.com/semiconductor/minisite/ssd/support/cs/). We hope this helps!"

If you visit the 2nd link they only have a phone number for HANARO, so i don't know where you found their email. Also if you visit their support link in the same page ( http://www.samsung.com/support ) it's broken (404'd).

I send the drive back today since i have to, but i left a note behind the ssd in the package..maybe a kindhearted technician will find it ;p

Either way i'll contact HANARO and see what they say. 

Btw i've noticed both the ssd and rev 1.1 x570 aorus master boards are made in china..i thought they still made them in Taiwan and/or Korea..


----------



## MikeS3000

Without trying to jinx it I think I have eliminated or at least severely minimized the WHEA error 19 CPU Bus/Interconnect error. I had to do extensive trial and error with voltages. I have seeming been without error for 24 hours on these settings:

Aorus Pro Wifi
3800 mhz RAM / 1900 mhz IF
vSOC 1.1v auto llc (hwinfo SVI2 tfn fluctuates between 1.063 and 1.075)
VDDP 0.9v
VDDG CCD 1.025v
VDDG IOD 0.975v

I had no idea this would be so difficult to "stabilize". Perhaps I was wrong and windows 2004 is just better at showing hardware errors and I have had an unstable system for a year. Perhaps this will solve my occasional reboots coming out of sleep (only potential sign of instability) Everything else runs great. Maybe these settings will work for someone else but I understand this is pretty chip dependent.

Edit: spoke to soon. Got an error this morning. I'm trying different LLC setting for VSOC to see if that helps. What is really odd to me is that when I too much vsoc (about 1.08 svi2) the system errors pretty quickly or even hard crashes


----------



## Gettz8488

Hey everyone. I’m wondering what temps some of you are getting on a 3900x with a nh d-15 at around 25C ambient are getting? I’m unsure of a safe operating temp for these cpus 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Medizinmann

Gettz8488 said:


> Hey everyone. I’m wondering what temps some of you are getting on a 3900x with a nh d-15 at around 25C ambient are getting? I’m unsure of a safe operating temp for these cpus
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Temps up to 95°C are within specs - with the Noctua you should get temps up to 80-85°C - but that is with very heavy load.

Idle temps should be around 45-60°C - depends on you case/airflow, ambient temps etc. 

Best regards,
Medizinmann


----------



## Gettz8488

Medizinmann said:


> Temps up to 95°C are within specs - with the Noctua you should get temps up to 80-85°C - but that is with very heavy load.
> 
> 
> 
> Idle temps should be around 45-60°C - depends on you case/airflow, ambient temps etc.
> 
> 
> 
> Best regards,
> 
> Medizinmann




Thanks for the reply! I actually get a lot lower then that. My idle temps are around 34-50 gaming is between 55-65 so I assume this is okay?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## buffalo2102

Those temps are really good.


----------



## Medizinmann

Gettz8488 said:


> Thanks for the reply! I actually get a lot lower then that. My idle temps are around 34-50 gaming is between 55-65 so I assume this is okay?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Yes, these temps are actually very good.

In the end - the NH D15 is a high end air cooler... ;-)

My numbers with water loop aren’t much better.

Relatively high peak temps in idle are normal with Ryzen because of it's boost characteristics with high voltage peaks with high frequencies under very low load.

Best regards,
Medizinmann


----------



## d3v0

Getting some odd system instability. My build is:
x570 Master
3700X
G.Skill TridentZ Neo CL 16-19-19-39 DDR4 3600

Recently reverted my system to a more simple setting. 1) Load optimized defaults, 2) XMP enabled (3600mhz CL16-19-19-38-58-1T), 3)XFR Enhancement enabled, 4) PPT/TDC/EDC set to 300/230/230, 5)PBO scalar 4x - all as recommended by Buildzoid. (had some great scores too, even better than my previous over-tweaked settings)

I tested some benchmarks with undervolting and did not notice any difference between -0.0125v through -0.0500v. Running only 1800mhz fabric, I did some tests up to 1900mhz fabric/3800mhz ram until I found some instability. Performance increased steadily up through 1900mhz, but my system would hang at 1900mhz during some video game benchmarks. I decide to revert to buildzoid's recommended simple settings to get some gaming in for the evening, figuring im safe.

Had two game crashes in 2 hours playing Destiny 2.

I ran MemTestPro (recommended by GamersNexus) for 12 hours, 500% completion 0% errors.

I ran OCCT large data testing for 8 hours, no errors.

Why would my games be crashing (not BSOD). Graphics card? Was running on a previously very stable overclock on my RTX 2070, which never crashed on my previous ryzen overclocked settings, which were way more tweaked.


----------



## Ojive

d3v0 said:


> Getting some odd system instability. My build is:
> x570 Master
> 3700X
> G.Skill TridentZ Neo CL 16-19-19-39 DDR4 3600
> 
> Recently reverted my system to a more simple setting. 1) Load optimized defaults, 2) XMP enabled (3600mhz CL16-19-19-38-58-1T), 3)XFR Enhancement enabled, 4) PPT/TDC/EDC set to 300/230/230, 5)PBO scalar 4x - all as recommended by Buildzoid. (had some great scores too, even better than my previous over-tweaked settings)
> 
> I tested some benchmarks with undervolting and did not notice any difference between -0.0125v through -0.0500v. Running only 1800mhz fabric, I did some tests up to 1900mhz fabric/3800mhz ram until I found some instability. Performance increased steadily up through 1900mhz, but my system would hang at 1900mhz during some video game benchmarks. I decide to revert to buildzoid's recommended simple settings to get some gaming in for the evening, figuring im safe.
> 
> Had two game crashes in 2 hours playing Destiny 2.
> 
> I ran MemTestPro (recommended by GamersNexus) for 12 hours, 500% completion 0% errors.
> 
> I ran OCCT large data testing for 8 hours, no errors.
> 
> Why would my games be crashing (not BSOD). Graphics card? Was running on a previously very stable overclock on my RTX 2070, which never crashed on my previous ryzen overclocked settings, which were way more tweaked.


Interesting symptoms. I'm having kind of same symptoms, but I'm OCing IF to 1900. I'm getting a stray WHEA error sometimes, and that's fine (I'm still tuning VDDG IOD/CCD voltages). But what bothers me is a random reboot that is not WHEA and I have no idea why. Screen goes black and PC reboots. Nothing in Event Log outside of normal Kernel Power events which tell me nothing else but that PC was rebooted/lost power. No blue screen, nothing.


----------



## Rastous

I was wondering if anyone could give me some advice as I'm struggling to get my temperatures\voltages reasonable compared to other posters.

Spec:
CPU: 3700X
MB: Aorus Elite X570
RAM: 32GB Corsair
Bios: F20b
Chipset: 2.07.12.327
Cooler: Provided one

Case is a Coolermaster with 4 case fans and I've tried with the side off and makes little to no difference so I don't believe the airflow of the case is the issue.

I've attached a page from me running idle then some basic browsing and video watching. The idle low use temperatures are really high averaging over 60C and I think this is due to the voltages never going below 1.3V where I've seen others say they should drop to around 1V. This is without gaming and in games the voltage goes above 1.45V and temperatures can reach 85C which I understand is fine although high for a simple game of Civ 6!

I've tried switching some of the bios options between auto and normal as I've seen in other threads but doesn't appear to make a difference. Otherwise the only options I've changed are to switch the profile on my RAM and to make the fan curve less volatile. 

Are there any suggestions to get the voltages/temperatures down without manually clocking everything lower?


----------



## prymortal

d3v0 said:


> Getting some odd system instability. My build is:
> x570 Master
> 3700X
> G.Skill TridentZ Neo CL 16-19-19-39 DDR4 3600
> 
> XMP enabled (3600mhz CL16-19-19-38-*58*-1T),


You need to manually set this number, "XMP" for AMD optimized does not set it correctly nor can it figure out to add the 2 prior timings together. Depending on Bio's number its probably set to 74-87 & add's some latency.


----------



## dansi

Rastous said:


> I was wondering if anyone could give me some advice as I'm struggling to get my temperatures\voltages reasonable compared to other posters.
> 
> Spec:
> CPU: 3700X
> MB: Aorus Elite X570
> RAM: 32GB Corsair
> Bios: F20b
> Chipset: 2.07.12.327
> Cooler: Provided one
> 
> Case is a Coolermaster with 4 case fans and I've tried with the side off and makes little to no difference so I don't believe the airflow of the case is the issue.
> 
> I've attached a page from me running idle then some basic browsing and video watching. The idle low use temperatures are really high averaging over 60C and I think this is due to the voltages never going below 1.3V where I've seen others say they should drop to around 1V. This is without gaming and in games the voltage goes above 1.45V and temperatures can reach 85C which I understand is fine although high for a simple game of Civ 6!
> 
> I've tried switching some of the bios options between auto and normal as I've seen in other threads but doesn't appear to make a difference. Otherwise the only options I've changed are to switch the profile on my RAM and to make the fan curve less volatile.
> 
> Are there any suggestions to get the voltages/temperatures down without manually clocking everything lower?


You have not enable cool and quiet and the likes. It looks like your cpu is not downclocking as it should.


----------



## Rastous

dansi said:


> You have not enable cool and quiet and the likes. It looks like your cpu is not downclocking as it should.


I've had a look and cool and quiet is enabled. Are there other options to check? I was wondering if I should try the ECO mode as tests show little change to general and gaming performance?


----------



## nowarranty

Dan Hot said:


> I found out why F20 and F21 has Problems with the IF1900
> My F11 settings where SoC Voltage 1,15 with LLC High so i get in HWInfo 1,106V
> In F21 SoC Voltage 1,1 with LLC Auto i get in HWInfo 1,075V
> 
> The Problem is if u set the SoC Voltage above 1,125V, LLC Auto System is not booting


Glad you got yours working, I tried stock and manual and does not work. I'm curious what else that bios is doing. Two releases in a row they've had with multiple large scale problems.


----------



## dansi

Rastous said:


> I've had a look and cool and quiet is enabled. Are there other options to check? I was wondering if I should try the ECO mode as tests show little change to general and gaming performance?


Have you installed amd chipset drivers and then go power settings in Windows and use ryzen power plan


----------



## Rastous

dansi said:


> Have you installed amd chipset drivers and then go power settings in Windows and use ryzen power plan


Ryzen balanced power plan with 5% min, 100% max on the processor. I've installed the latest amd chipset version 2.07.14.327


----------



## spirch

prymortal said:


> You need to manually set this number, "XMP" for AMD optimized does not set it correctly nor can it figure out to add the 2 prior timings together. Depending on Bio's number its probably set to 74-87 & add's some latency.



I just learned something! (and i was affected) do you know any other places(thread/forum/link/etc) where people talk about this issue?



also, just curious, do you have other little fact like this that you can share?


----------



## Ojive

F21:

Does anyone else get issues setting SOC voltage above 1.125? Setting it to 1.150 or 1.175 makes it "no-signal"-looping, unable to get back into BIOS without resetting it.


----------



## Elrick

Rastous said:


> Ryzen balanced power plan with 5% min, 100% max on the processor. I've installed the latest amd chipset version 2.07.14.327



Yeah. means nothing within Trojan 10.

You get 100% CPU usage 24/7, using all the current settings selected within the current Bios version.

It's like the latest v2004 wants to squeeze out max performance from my 3800xt all the time. Can't even see anything running in the background, besides their usual Trojan-like activities of logging and reporting back to the US constantly.

No wonder the Chinese banned it from the get go, maybe they're right to do so......


----------



## d0mmie

Rastous said:


> Ryzen balanced power plan with 5% min, 100% max on the processor. I've installed the latest amd chipset version 2.07.14.327


My Ryzen balanced power plan sets the min frequency to 99% and max to 100%. Does it make any noticeable difference changing the min. state to 5%?


----------



## hallako

d3v0 said:


> Getting some odd system instability. My build is:
> x570 Master
> 3700X
> G.Skill TridentZ Neo CL 16-19-19-39 DDR4 3600
> 
> Recently reverted my system to a more simple setting. 1) Load optimized defaults, 2) XMP enabled (3600mhz CL16-19-19-38-58-1T), 3)XFR Enhancement enabled, 4) PPT/TDC/EDC set to 300/230/230, 5)PBO scalar 4x - all as recommended by Buildzoid. (had some great scores too, even better than my previous over-tweaked settings)
> 
> I tested some benchmarks with undervolting and did not notice any difference between -0.0125v through -0.0500v. Running only 1800mhz fabric, I did some tests up to 1900mhz fabric/3800mhz ram until I found some instability. Performance increased steadily up through 1900mhz, but my system would hang at 1900mhz during some video game benchmarks. I decide to revert to buildzoid's recommended simple settings to get some gaming in for the evening, figuring im safe.
> 
> Had two game crashes in 2 hours playing Destiny 2.
> 
> I ran MemTestPro (recommended by GamersNexus) for 12 hours, 500% completion 0% errors.
> 
> I ran OCCT large data testing for 8 hours, no errors.
> 
> Why would my games be crashing (not BSOD). Graphics card? Was running on a previously very stable overclock on my RTX 2070, which never crashed on my previous ryzen overclocked settings, which were way more tweaked.


I RMAd my 3700x for similar issue. Something funky in the boosting behavior i think or just broken CPU. I could reproduce the failures with closing all apps and running prime or some memtest with *1* thread. Pretty quick (in a minute or under) it got rounding error in prime or 0xc0000005 error code for any other app(in event viewer), rarely even BSOD. Stressing with all core loads did not show issues. What fixes it is setting fixed freq i had to run 4.15 ghz with 1.375v which was insane, or just disabling core boost which lock to 3.6ghz then. Now a healthy CPU can do 300mhz more with same voltage. 
This reddit thread got me closer to the issue while i was thinking it had something to do with ram or amd GPU drivers.
https://www.reddit.com/r/Amd/comments/emj6v9/my_amd_7nm_experience/


----------



## prymortal

spirch said:


> I just learned something! (and i was affected) do you know any other places(thread/forum/link/etc) where people talk about this issue?
> 
> also, just curious, do you have other little fact like this that you can share?


It's an old issue, all Ryzen AMD CPU's & Motherboards seem to do it because it was "more stable" when set higher for older CPU's at XMP. You can find more info on old Reddit posts & Some of these type of forums. Ryzen 3000 is fine with it set correctly, at least until overclocking.



The only other thing I've found specific to that ram at least on my X570 Master Rev 1.0 is it prefers 1.36V at XMP to become "stable" Stops a lot of issues & voltage flicker you see in bios. I do think this is an issue specific to my motherboard personally though.


----------



## Yuke

d3v0 said:


> Getting some odd system instability. My build is:
> x570 Master
> 3700X
> G.Skill TridentZ Neo CL 16-19-19-39 DDR4 3600
> 
> Recently reverted my system to a more simple setting. 1) Load optimized defaults, 2) XMP enabled (3600mhz CL16-19-19-38-58-1T), 3)XFR Enhancement enabled, 4) PPT/TDC/EDC set to 300/230/230, 5)PBO scalar 4x - all as recommended by Buildzoid. (had some great scores too, even better than my previous over-tweaked settings)
> 
> I tested some benchmarks with undervolting and did not notice any difference between -0.0125v through -0.0500v. Running only 1800mhz fabric, I did some tests up to 1900mhz fabric/3800mhz ram until I found some instability. Performance increased steadily up through 1900mhz, but my system would hang at 1900mhz during some video game benchmarks. I decide to revert to buildzoid's recommended simple settings to get some gaming in for the evening, figuring im safe.
> 
> Had two game crashes in 2 hours playing Destiny 2.
> 
> I ran MemTestPro (recommended by GamersNexus) for 12 hours, 500% completion 0% errors.
> 
> I ran OCCT large data testing for 8 hours, no errors.
> 
> Why would my games be crashing (not BSOD). Graphics card? Was running on a previously very stable overclock on my RTX 2070, which never crashed on my previous ryzen overclocked settings, which were way more tweaked.


Could be GPU instability.

I recommend buying Yakuza Zero or Kiwami...never had a better stress test for GPU...game runs at 100% load 150+ fps, generating insane amount of heat (especially in cut scenes). My former "rockstable" GPU overclock literally crashed withing minute of playing it. Key costs something like 4€ i think (and its an awesome game on top).


----------



## meridius

Medizinmann said:


> Temps up to 95°C are within specs - with the Noctua you should get temps up to 80-85°C - but that is with very heavy load.
> 
> Idle temps should be around 45-60°C - depends on you case/airflow, ambient temps etc.
> 
> Best regards,
> Medizinmann


yep i get that with my 3900x, I have the Noctua NH-D15 setup with Noctua NT-H2 paste and one fan in the centre.

never seen it go above 81c at full stress test for 30min and normaly hits around about 50c to 53c in idle


----------



## 99belle99

Elrick said:


> Yeah. means nothing within Trojan 10.


What are you talking about, Trojan 10?


----------



## Dan Hot

Ojive said:


> F21:
> 
> Does anyone else get issues setting SOC voltage above 1.125? Setting it to 1.150 or 1.175 makes it "no-signal"-looping, unable to get back into BIOS without resetting it.


Yeah here! I have the same issue


----------



## ManniX-ITA

d0mmie said:


> My Ryzen balanced power plan sets the min frequency to 99% and max to 100%. Does it make any noticeable difference changing the min. state to 5%?


Setting at 99% will enable the AMD custom management features for energy saving; C6 states, ultra low voltages and clocks.
If you set the min state below it's going to be Windows to manage that according to the power plan settings.
For EDC at 1 with Global C-states disabled in my case is better to let Windows manage it.
Difference in temperature and power consumption is none or marginal but stability at idle is greatly improved.


----------



## Elrick

prymortal said:


> The only other thing I've found specific to that ram at least on my X570 Master Rev 1.0 is it prefers 1.36V at XMP to become "stable" Stops a lot of issues & voltage flicker you see in bios. I do think this is an issue specific to my motherboard personally though.



My exact same model puts my 32GB GSkill 3600Mhz memory, to 1.38v 'automatically' when XMP is selected.

Everything is stable but of course as ALWAYS, within Trojan 10, the cpu runs at 100% all the time, can not be altered in anyway since I installed from scratch the v2004 edition (latest edition from Redmond)  .


----------



## Elrick

ManniX-ITA said:


> Setting at 99% will enable the AMD custom management features for energy saving; C6 states, ultra low voltages and clocks.
> If you set the min state below it's going to be Windows to manage that according to the power plan settings.
> For EDC at 1 with Global C-states disabled in my case is better to let Windows manage it.
> Difference in temperature and power consumption is none or marginal but stability at idle is greatly improved.



NO difference to my setup whatsoever.

Still runs at 100% with no downplay in voltages or regressing backwards at all, when in idle (or doing nothing at all on the desktop).

Of course, using a new 3800xt model here hence it looks like AMD got rid of idle within these new CPU models from the get go. If you want any lowering of cpu/voltage whilst idling, better stick with the previous models of Ryzen 3000 series.

Looks like better to avoid any XT edition from now on, unless you want it running at 100% 24/7. Looks like the 10th Gen Intel CPUs look more inviting to me, because they can IDLE when when doing nothing at all.

At least Intel got something right while AMD has lost the plot during 2020 (no idling anymore when using their XT's).


----------



## scaramonga

99belle99 said:


> What are you talking about, Trojan 10?


Trojan (Windows) 10.


----------



## matthew87

Elrick said:


> Looks like better to avoid any XT edition from now on, unless you want it running at 100% 24/7. Looks like the 10th Gen Intel CPUs look more inviting to me, because they can IDLE when when doing nothing at all.
> 
> At least Intel got something right while AMD has lost the plot during 2020 (no idling anymore when using their XT's).


How have you reached the conclusion that the XT series CPUs do not downclock or down volt based on load?

I find that very hard to believe.


----------



## Elrick

matthew87 said:


> How have you reached the conclusion that the XT series CPUs do not downclock or down volt based on load?
> 
> I find that very hard to believe.



Tried every setting used on my plain 3800 series but this one just refuses to down clock in idling.

Despite using the very latest bios, chipset driver/software and settings.

So yes, that's the final determination for now unless the AMD fools finally decide to fully support their XT series they already released. Just every single day the 10th Gen starts to look more attractive because any new Intel series, just work from their first installation.

They NEVER run 24/7 at 100%. Only 'XT' AMD chips seem to do that for now, which is extremely unfortunate.


----------



## matthew87

Elrick said:


> Tried every setting used on my plain 3800 series but this one just refuses to down clock in idling.
> 
> Despite using the very latest bios, chipset driver/software and settings.
> 
> So yes, that's the final determination for now unless the AMD fools finally decide to fully support their XT series they already released. Just every single day the 10th Gen starts to look more attractive because any new Intel series, just work from their first installation.
> 
> They NEVER run 24/7 at 100%. Only 'XT' AMD chips seem to do that for now, which is extremely unfortunate.


Have reviewers and journalists mentioned this?

First I've heard, and I'd be dumbfounded if AMD's response was 'working as intended'.

I'd find it far more believable that either there's a bug with the AGESA or Gigabyte messed up their BIOS release.


----------



## Elrick

matthew87 said:


> Have reviewers and journalists mentioned this?


Shills don't usually care about anything actually working because they got paid already to promote it, that is there job nowadays.



matthew87 said:


> I'd find it far more believable that either there's a bug with the AGESA or Gigabyte messed up their BIOS release.


YES, it's Gigabyte and they are well known to stuff up preceding updates. Have to wait for another few Bios updates from them before this situation ever changes.

It maybe far quicker for me to just buy a new *ASUS ROG Maximus XII Apex* with a *i9 10900KF* Processor, have something working 100% reliably and of course idle when not doing anything.

At this stage I am no longer an AMD spruiker, would rather have something that works right from the box and install, without relying upon useless software driver updates (that never arrive) so that it finally works as intended.


----------



## dansi

Elrick said:


> Tried every setting used on my plain 3800 series but this one just refuses to down clock in idling.
> 
> Despite using the very latest bios, chipset driver/software and settings.
> 
> So yes, that's the final determination for now unless the AMD fools finally decide to fully support their XT series they already released. Just every single day the 10th Gen starts to look more attractive because any new Intel series, just work from their first installation.
> 
> They NEVER run 24/7 at 100%. Only 'XT' AMD chips seem to do that for now, which is extremely unfortunate.


do you have other XT users facing this same problem?

I find it unbelievable Amd wont downclock new chip.

Sounds like you may run something else in background keeping your XT awake?

clean install win10, install amd chipset drivers. do not install ryzen master yet.


----------



## Elrick

dansi said:


> clean install win10, install amd chipset drivers. do not install ryzen master yet.



Already have done that four times already - v2004+.

NEVER have used their Master Series Software, it's plain junk ware not worth ever using or installing on any PC setup.

It's definitely their drivers that are at fault and maybe even Gigabytes ongoing bios failures in delivering a working bios for their latest hardware.

Just loathsome dealing with Gigabyte, when Asus is calling me over so seductively. Never had a problem using any previous Asus models within the Intel range.

That alone has me looking backwards towards Intel, they never failed to work as intended despite their numerous troubles over the years.


----------



## Dreams-Visions

d3v0 said:


> Getting some odd system instability. My build is:
> x570 Master
> 3700X
> G.Skill TridentZ Neo CL 16-19-19-39 DDR4 3600
> 
> Recently reverted my system to a more simple setting. 1) Load optimized defaults, 2) XMP enabled (3600mhz CL16-19-19-38-58-1T), 3)XFR Enhancement enabled, 4) PPT/TDC/EDC set to 300/230/230, 5)PBO scalar 4x - all as recommended by Buildzoid. (had some great scores too, even better than my previous over-tweaked settings)
> 
> I tested some benchmarks with undervolting and did not notice any difference between -0.0125v through -0.0500v. Running only 1800mhz fabric, I did some tests up to 1900mhz fabric/3800mhz ram until I found some instability. Performance increased steadily up through 1900mhz, but my system would hang at 1900mhz during some video game benchmarks. I decide to revert to buildzoid's recommended simple settings to get some gaming in for the evening, figuring im safe.
> 
> Had two game crashes in 2 hours playing Destiny 2.
> 
> I ran MemTestPro (recommended by GamersNexus) for 12 hours, 500% completion 0% errors.
> 
> I ran OCCT large data testing for 8 hours, no errors.
> 
> Why would my games be crashing (not BSOD). Graphics card? Was running on a previously very stable overclock on my RTX 2070, which never crashed on my previous ryzen overclocked settings, which were way more tweaked.





Ojive said:


> Interesting symptoms. I'm having kind of same symptoms, but I'm OCing IF to 1900. I'm getting a stray WHEA error sometimes, and that's fine (I'm still tuning VDDG IOD/CCD voltages). But what bothers me is a random reboot that is not WHEA and I have no idea why. Screen goes black and PC reboots. Nothing in Event Log outside of normal Kernel Power events which tell me nothing else but that PC was rebooted/lost power. No blue screen, nothing.


*Hey guys, I just wanted to say that I'm seeing the *exact* same issues.* 

Since I upgraded my BIOS to F21, when I OC my memory and IF to similar (or the same) settings and values as before -- or if I apply new "Safe" or "Fast" settings from DRAM calculator 1.7.3 -- I will see all memory tests I can take pass as expected and everything appears fine. But when gaming? After a random period of time, boom: Kernel Power Event, instant black screen to reboot. No rhyme or reason. It happened 4x over the last 24 hours after never happening ever before that I can recall. A few pages ago I posted asking about temps; that question was birthed from the confusion over these hard reboots. As it turns out, my CPU never passes 80C regardless of stress I put it under. It wasn't that. I started thinking it was the PSU...maybe I need new memory...who knows. But the most Occam's Razor of answers was the BIOS that I installed 9 days ago. Duh.

System appears to be stable on f21 with base XMP profile applied, as I was able to play Destiny 2 for several hours with no random restarts after reverting everything to stock + XMP. But again, I have *never* had to run @ stock + XMP in the now 11.75 months that I've had these same components and turned this computer on for the first time. The only things that have changed are BIOS versions and video drivers. I did a fresh install of my video drivers (DDU) just to say that I did, but I'm starting to think that maybe I need to roll my BIOS back to a previous version. Or is that even possible? F7A, F10, and (as far as I can recall) F20A were all stable for me.

*Specs, FWIW:* 3900x, x570 Master, 32GB ram, 2080Ti. Up until now, running what had become a very normal IF @ 1900 and memory at 3800 and respectable timings. Now? I feel like I can't trust the system at all if I OC the RAM/IF.

I'm going to try to OC the ram @ 3600 instead of my usual 3800 and play awhile to see if maybe the issue is isolated to the IF clock. If it hard reboots, back to defaults + XMP again. 

As always, any thoughts, insights or ideas are greatly appreciated. And if someone can confirm if I can roll back my BIOS and how far back, that'd be great. Just in case. Cheers.


----------



## matthew87

Elrick said:


> Already have done that four times already - v2004+.
> 
> NEVER have used their Master Series Software, it's plain junk ware not worth ever using or installing on any PC setup.
> 
> It's definitely their drivers that are at fault and maybe even Gigabytes ongoing bios failures in delivering a working bios for their latest hardware.
> 
> Just loathsome dealing with Gigabyte, when Asus is calling me over so seductively. Never had a problem using any previous Asus models within the Intel range.
> 
> That alone has me looking backwards towards Intel, they never failed to work as intended despite their numerous troubles over the years.


Personally I've had some very odd issues with my X570 Master after updating the BIOS, where it was almost like previous BIOS configuration settings were still being applied or settings were stuck despite the UEFI GUI saying otherwise. I agree 100% that Gigabyte's BIOSs are terrible btw. 

I'd suggest trying:

1. Reset BIOS back to optimized defaults
2. Clear CMOS
3. Leave PC disconnected from PSU power for 5 minutes
4. Reflash BIOS F21 via Q-Flash
5. Leave BIOS config at defaults, don't enable XMP or modify any settings
6. Boot into Windows and after confirming AMD Power Plan is set whether you see any difference in voltage or frequency management

At this point nothing you've said identifies what the cause is. 

Is the issue widespread and lots of posts on Reddit and other forums all complaining of XT series processors failing to adjust frequency or voltages?
Is the issue specific to Gigabyte boards?
Is the issue specific to you?


----------



## ManniX-ITA

Dreams-Visions said:


> *Hey guys, I just wanted to say that I'm seeing the *exact* same issues.*
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Since I upgraded my BIOS to F21, when I OC my memory and IF to similar (or the same) settings and values as before -- or if I apply new "Safe" or "Fast" settings from DRAM calculator 1.7.3 -- I will see all memory tests I can take pass as expected and everything appears fine. But when gaming? After a random period of time, boom: Kernel Power Event, instant black screen to reboot. No rhyme or reason. It happened 4x over the last 24 hours after never happening ever before that I can recall. A few pages ago I posted asking about temps; that question was birthed from the confusion over these hard reboots. As it turns out, my CPU never passes 80C regardless of stress I put it under. It wasn't that. I started thinking it was the PSU...maybe I need new memory...who knows. But the most Occam's Razor of answers was the BIOS that I installed 9 days ago. Duh.
> 
> System appears to be stable on f21 with base XMP profile applied, as I was able to play Destiny 2 for several hours with no random restarts after reverting everything to stock + XMP. But again, I have *never* had to run @ stock + XMP in the now 11.75 months that I've had these same components and turned this computer on for the first time. The only things that have changed are BIOS versions and video drivers. I did a fresh install of my video drivers (DDU) just to say that I did, but I'm starting to think that maybe I need to roll my BIOS back to a previous version. Or is that even possible? F7A, F10, and (as far as I can recall) F20A were all stable for me.
> 
> *Specs, FWIW:* 3900x, x570 Master, 32GB ram, 2080Ti. Up until now, running what had become a very normal IF @ 1900 and memory at 3800 and respectable timings. Now? I feel like I can't trust the system at all if I OC the RAM/IF.
> 
> I'm going to try to OC the ram @ 3600 instead of my usual 3800 and play awhile to see if maybe the issue is isolated to the IF clock. If it hard reboots, back to defaults + XMP again.
> 
> 
> As always, any thoughts, insights or ideas are greatly appreciated. And if someone can confirm if I can roll back my BIOS and how far back, that'd be great. Just in case. Cheers.


Yes, roll-back to F11/F12.
F2x versions are good for some and terrible for others.
Unless you badly need the DF manual training bits settings for your memory or have an XT, there's no need to use them.
My personal favorite is F12a, most reliable.


----------



## ManniX-ITA

Elrick said:


> NO difference to my setup whatsoever.
> 
> Still runs at 100% with no downplay in voltages or regressing backwards at all, when in idle (or doing nothing at all on the desktop).
> 
> Of course, using a new 3800xt model here hence it looks like AMD got rid of idle within these new CPU models from the get go. If you want any lowering of cpu/voltage whilst idling, better stick with the previous models of Ryzen 3000 series.
> 
> Looks like better to avoid any XT edition from now on, unless you want it running at 100% 24/7. Looks like the 10th Gen Intel CPUs look more inviting to me, because they can IDLE when when doing nothing at all.
> 
> At least Intel got something right while AMD has lost the plot during 2020 (no idling anymore when using their XT's).


I wouldn't mix such a nasty issue with v2004 which is another nasty issue.
Try booting a v1909, maybe from a USB stick to check what happens with idling.

Indeed could be another specific F2x issue hitting only you, I don't see anyone else complaining about it.


----------



## Elrick

matthew87 said:


> I'd suggest trying:
> 
> 1. Reset BIOS back to optimized defaults
> 2. Clear CMOS
> 3. Leave PC disconnected from PSU power for 5 minutes
> 4. Reflash BIOS F21 via Q-Flash
> 5. Leave BIOS config at defaults, don't enable XMP or modify any settings
> 6. Boot into Windows and after confirming AMD Power Plan is set whether you see any difference in voltage or frequency management


Made the mistake of always changing the memory speed so quickly (running at full 3600Mhz rated speed for GSkill memory bought), before heading into Windows to confirm if any of the Power Plan is working with a new bios reflash.

Shall indeed try that tomorrow here, thanks for mentioning/reminding me of that. HOPING it is just that alone that fixes this never ending full 3900 speed, that seems stuck forever. Great for Gaming and 3D Rendering but a pain leaving it running 24/7.


----------



## Kha

Hello, my setup is an Aorus Pro with a Ryzen 3950x and 16 gb Gskill Trident Royal Silver DDR-4000 @ 3800mhz / IF 1900mhz.The default timings of this ram are 17-17-17-37 @1.35, but I managed to go at 16-16-16-32 @1.37, adviced by Ryzen Calculator.

All went good for 1 month than I suddenly had some crashes during some heavy work. Put back the ram at 17-17-17-37 and no more crashes, problem solved, however I would like to know what you guys think I should do. Push more than 1.37 to get stability with lower latencies or leave it like this ? Truth to be told, I have absolutely no idea what voltage is considered safe for this type of ram (B-Die).


----------



## KedarWolf

Kha said:


> Hello, my setup is an Aorus Pro with a Ryzen 3950x and 16 gb Gskill Trident Royal Silver DDR-4000 @ 3800mhz / IF 1900mhz.The default timings of this ram are 17-17-17-37 @1.35, but I managed to go at 16-16-16-32 @1.37, adviced by Ryzen Calculator.
> 
> All went good for 1 month than I suddenly had some crashes during some heavy work. Put back the ram at 17-17-17-37 and no more crashes, problem solved, however I would like to know what you guys think I should do. Push more than 1.37 to get stability with lower latencies or leave it like this ? Truth to be told, I have absolutely no idea what voltage is considered safe for this type of ram (B-Die).


1.45v is well within safe ranges for b-die, some go as high as 1.5v safely. But you need to change the VDDP, VDDG's and SoC voltages as well. See here.

https://www.overclock.net/forum/10-...en-ddr4-24-7-memory-stability-thread-443.html

https://www.overclock.net/forum/13-...ing-dram-am4-membench-0-8-dram-bench-936.html


----------



## buffalo2102

I recall having one or two random crashes and they were cured for me by raising SOC LLC. Turbo setting works for me.


----------



## matthew87

Elrick said:


> Made the mistake of always changing the memory speed so quickly (running at full 3600Mhz rated speed for GSkill memory bought), before heading into Windows to confirm if any of the Power Plan is working with a new bios reflash.
> 
> Shall indeed try that tomorrow here, thanks for mentioning/reminding me of that. HOPING it is just that alone that fixes this never ending full 3900 speed, that seems stuck forever. Great for Gaming and 3D Rendering but a pain leaving it running 24/7.


No worries

I encountered some very strange BIOS issues after upgrading from F11 BIOS to F12 betas and F21. At one point half the BIOS GUI was in Chinese and the other half was in English, and some BIOS settings despite showing as correctly configured in the settings menu were clearly not applying in Windows. 

After I went through the process of resetting to factory defaults, clearing CMOS and re-flashing with Q-Flash the issue went away. 

I personally won't be buying another Gigabyte board based on my experienced to date with the X570 Master. The hardware is fantastic and well designed, their BIOS however are the worst i've experienced in a long time.


----------



## SacraficeMyGoat

X570 Aorus Master here as well on F20 and just got my first cpu interconnect error. It's odd because I've been on F20 since release and today is the first time I've gotten that error.

Turned SoC down from 1050 to 1025 and vddg from 900 up to 950. We'll see if it causes any issues.

Edit: I've been running 3800MHz 1900FCLK this entire time as well.


----------



## Elrick

matthew87 said:


> I encountered some very strange BIOS issues after upgrading from F11 BIOS to F12 betas and F21. At one point half the BIOS GUI was in Chinese and the other half was in English, and some BIOS settings despite showing as correctly configured in the settings menu were clearly not applying in Windows.


Also happens when I download various Bios revisions from other sites, not attached to the US of A.



matthew87 said:


> After I went through the process of resetting to factory defaults, clearing CMOS and re-flashing with Q-Flash the issue went away.


Now it correctly shows the huge variance in speeds for every second that passes. Just jumps around all over the place, now I prefer the max only speed being shown from seeing the real aspect of this almost confused CPU. Drops down to 3099MHz then straight away up to 4899MHz and scattering it's speed all over the place just by idling, doing nothing at all.



matthew87 said:


> I personally won't be buying another Gigabyte board based on my experienced to date with the X570 Master. The hardware is fantastic and well designed, their BIOS however are the worst i've experienced in a long time.


Yeah, this will be my LAST Gigabyte purchase ever. Not loving their atrocious Bios settings and of course their updates are not up to scratch, compared to all my previous Asus ownership for many years.

It was Buildzoid who pushed the Gigabyte Master as the best but of course he never had to own it and use it for months to really determine whether their product was really any good. If he did, then watch a very different review of this Master Misery Motherboard.


----------



## dansi

SacraficeMyGoat said:


> X570 Aorus Master here as well on F20 and just got my first cpu interconnect error. It's odd because I've been on F20 since release and today is the first time I've gotten that error.
> 
> Turned SoC down from 1050 to 1025 and vddg from 900 up to 950. We'll see if it causes any issues.
> 
> Edit: I've been running 3800MHz 1900FCLK this entire time as well.


i think i noticed the interconnect error will occur when you leave your pc at long idle.

just today, i was out on some errands and i came back i noticed the interconnect error. This was my first for 2 weeks since tweaking the soc voltage.

my IF is on 3600/1800 oc.


----------



## dansi

Elrick said:


> It was Buildzoid who pushed the Gigabyte Master as the best but of course he never had to own it and use it for months to really determine whether their product was really any good. If he did, then watch a very different review of this Master Misery Motherboard.


I used asus for long time
But Master has been good value for me. Im now considering aorus itx board over rog in my next build.

There were early issues with zen+ support but once on zen2, Master has trucked along fine, except the slow bios with csm off. Well with F20, i can alt+cltr+f6 to switch res and csm slowness is gone.
Giga bios layout is fine, dont miss rog for it. The updates are quite fast too.

EXCEPT giga cheaped out on 16mb bios rom size where the rest of x570 are on 32mb. ok that is bad! No controllable rgb in bios. 

i think the main missing feature from asus is the dram overclock recovery. all my past asus intel boards will auto recover from bad dram overclock 95% of the time. 
with master, it like 70% of the time before i need to hit bios reset switch.

not sure if it is an Intel and Amd thing with dram oc to be frank.


----------



## Elrick

dansi said:


> with master, it like 70% of the time before i need to hit bios reset switch.
> 
> not sure if it is an Intel and Amd thing with dram oc to be frank.


It will always be vastly different between, two hardware platforms.

Also depending upon which Motherboard Model (Intel is far superior) has the high number of configurable settings compared to anything on any current AMD board.

Maybe due to Intel providing so much incentive for the manufacturers, to keep on supporting them. Also far greater number of Intel users compared to us poor unfortunates, within the AMD camp.


----------



## Elrick

Just found by mistake, that v2004 *HATES* CpuID app.

Have always loved using that small app to show the current voltages and speed of the CPU but today, my whole system FROZE completely (three times when it's used).

Had to do a hard restart every time to get back onto the Desktop. Looks like I have to finally terminate my most loved application, that shows the true speed and voltage being used within this latest Horror known, as Trojan-v2004 : (

CpuID has been used by myself for more than 12 years now :sad-smile:sad-smile:sad-smile . Nearly on every model of Intel and AMD hardware, now no more whilst being forced to use v2004.


----------



## ManniX-ITA

Elrick said:


> Just found by mistake, that v2004 *HATES* CpuID app.
> 
> Have always loved using that small app to show the current voltages and speed of the CPU but today, my whole system FROZE completely (three times when it's used).
> 
> Had to do a hard restart every time to get back onto the Desktop. Looks like I have to finally terminate my most loved application, that shows the true speed and voltage being used within this latest Horror known, as Trojan-v2004 : (
> 
> CpuID has been used by myself for more than 12 years now :sad-smile:sad-smile:sad-smile . Nearly on every model of Intel and AMD hardware, now no more whilst being forced to use v2004.


Do you mean HWMonitor?
Used to be great but today is obliterated by HWInfo.
Didn't work great with AMD FX CPUs as well.
I'm so greatful none of my systems is ready for v2004.


----------



## Elrick

ManniX-ITA said:


> Do you mean HWMonitor?


This one, used by me for years;

https://www.cpuid.com/softwares/cpu-z.html

It is/was, the very best instant hardware report given when running on your desktop. Never had any problems until I upgraded to v2004.

Now the misery has been entrenched by Redmond, they're happy with it whilst the end user gets shafted, yet again by them.


----------



## ManniX-ITA

Elrick said:


> This one, used by me for years;
> 
> https://www.cpuid.com/softwares/cpu-z.html
> 
> It is/was, the very best instant hardware report given when running on your desktop. Never had any problems until I upgraded to v2004.
> 
> Now the misery has been entrenched by Redmond, they're happy with it whilst the end user gets shafted, yet again by them.


Doesn't seem to be a widespread issue with v2004.
The CPU-z driver has been very often problematic with Windows updates and v2004 removes it.
But it's reported as working fine after the upgrade.
There's an issue with some settings causing this behavior with CPU-z but I forgot which one... hope someone can chime in.


----------



## St0RM53

Hello guys. Just a small update regarding my X570 aorus master rev1.0 and 970 evo plus nvme ssd failures..i managed to get replacement on Friday and started re-installing everything in the weekend. 

Drive works fine as i told you; I am also pretty sure the mobo is to blame for both failures. So make sure to keep backups of your data..I don't think i'll ever buy a Gigabyte mobo after this, but to be honest all options are trash no matter how much you spend. 



Also i started using the Samsung NVME driver v3.3 instead the Microsoft one (under W10 2004, F11) and i get no whea errors ( https://www.reddit.com/r/Amd/comments/cd7pqb/warning_samsung_nvme_ssds_also_subject_to_whea/ ). In fact i've been fully stable with the same 1900mhz overclock and e-die tight timings for over 2 days uptime. 



Additionally i found that i had the DPC/ISR pcie 4.0 logs saved on my other drive so i will be taking a look at them and re-testing to see if indeed AMD 5700xt drivers/implementation are to blame


----------



## scaramonga

Just flashed F21 on backup BIOS, instant BSOD in Windows, first ever. F12g running fine on main BIOS?? 'Memory Management' was the error. Only 2 things I changed. Gear Down disabled (twice, as there seems to be 2 modes of everything in this BIOS), and 2T to 1T, memory not overclocked at all - XMP as usual.

BIOS as slow as ever, and why does it not let me select any option to change resolution in BIOS? Options are there, but no way to select any?


----------



## dansi

scaramonga said:


> BIOS as slow as ever, and why does it not let me select any option to change resolution in BIOS? Options are there, but no way to select any?


alt+cltr+f6


----------



## kenny0048

Rastous said:


> I've had a look and cool and quiet is enabled. Are there other options to check? I was wondering if I should try the ECO mode as tests show little change to general and gaming performance?


If you're not Mr. Jeremy Clarkson, This may be good.

Ryzen_PowerPlan_(v0.45).zip *Custom Power Plan
https://drive.google.com/drive/folders/176UurikjSSODn7KEX_K5BVLElvxywkCg

Ryzen Power Plan v0.25 test / World of Warships *1 year ago
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7b4FaI0ot28

Ryzen Power Plan v0.45 test / Arknights
Custom Profile: Zen2 Low Power Game Mode (CPPC2, UserSettings) + [Yostar] Arknights (Android Emu / Nox Player)
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bhRftr_0xbg


----------



## MikeS3000

So I did some testing with the WHEA Bus/Interconnect error that has been plaguing a lot of us. It is not the BIOS causing this. It's definitely Windows 10 ver. 2004. So I created a Win 10 ver 1909 "to-go" version on a USB thumb drive and booted it up. I ran my usual tests that cause the error: Y-cruncher tests 1-3, OCCT large, and let the thing sit idle overnight. 0 errors at 3800 mhz RAM and 1900 mhz IF on ver. 1909. Same settings causing a random error on 2004. This was on Bios F11 and same errors on F21 at same settings. Next test is a fresh install of 2004 on a thumb drive "to-go" version and see if it errors. My Win 10 was an in-place upgrade from 1909 to 2004 so who knows if that matters.

Update: ran stress test on USB drive with Windows ver. 2004 installed. WHEA 19 came back 15 minutes into OCCT Large test and at the 55 min mark the computer hard crashed with WHEA 18 fatal error, cache hierarchy. I'm lost other than thinking I need to do a fresh install of 1909 this week which will be a PIA.


----------



## monza1412

kenny0048 said:


> If you're not Mr. Jeremy Clarkson, This may be good.
> 
> Ryzen_PowerPlan_(v0.45).zip *Custom Power Plan
> https://drive.google.com/drive/folders/176UurikjSSODn7KEX_K5BVLElvxywkCg
> 
> Ryzen Power Plan test / World of Warships *1 year ago
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7b4FaI0ot28


thanks, I'm editing a plan for my own needs and this was pretty useful. +rep


----------



## scaramonga

dansi said:


> alt+cltr+f6


Thx  No choice still, just goes to low res, and a pity it don't save between sessions either, but better, so yeah 

Something else I've noticed. Smart Fan in BIOS is not doing what I set, fans ramping up and down at will, despite setting anything? Nodes do not delete when selected, and they used to if I remember correctly?


----------



## IntelHouseFire

Is the latest BIOS for these boards more or less stable/good now? I've been sitting on F4i since I built the computer now, and I'm starting to get the itch to flash to the latest BIOS, partly to see if it fixes some freezing issues I get sometimes, but also to see how much higher I can clock my RAM. I'm on the Ultra if that matters. Also, do the later bios versions fix the jumpy fan behavior? It's a little annoying to have the fan react to a spike in temperature that will drop back in a second with or without the fan ramping up.


----------



## Elrick

scaramonga said:


> Something else I've noticed. Smart Fan in BIOS is not doing what I set, fans ramping up and down at will, despite setting anything? Nodes do not delete when selected, and they used to if I remember correctly?



That is quite NORMAL under Gigabyte.

Was looking to jump ship towards an Intel setup (go figure) but instead, will lay down money this week for a new ASUS ROG Strix X570-E Motherboard (no chipset fan).

Sick and tired of constantly dealing with the Gigabyte disaster's which seem to occur on a daily basis.

Just felt sorry ever buying the so-called 'Master' model, that has always made me into a 'Slave' to it's disappointments.


----------



## IntelHouseFire

Elrick said:


> That is quite NORMAL under Gigabyte.
> 
> Was looking to jump ship towards an Intel setup (go figure) but instead, will lay down money this week for a new ASUS ROG Strix X570-E Motherboard (no chipset fan).
> 
> Sick and tired of constantly dealing with the Gigabyte disaster's which seem to occur on a daily basis.
> 
> Just felt sorry ever buying the so-called 'Master' model, that has always made me into a 'Slave' to it's disappointments.


The Strix X570-E also have a fan. If you want to get rid of the fan, you either have to pay up for the extreme, or get the good old pliers out.


----------



## Elrick

IntelHouseFire said:


> The Strix X570-E also have a fan. If you want to get rid of the fan, you either have to pay up for the extreme, or get the good old pliers out.



_*OHH Geez....*_

Why does the x570 has to have a noisy chipset fan, yet the Z490 doesn't?

And Intel requires the Furnace inducing 10th Gen chips to work on them, without ever requiring any useless chipset fan running 24/7?

_Will never buy another Gigabyte product again, within my own life time here....._


----------



## Acertified

Elrick said:


> _*OHH Geez....*_
> 
> Why does the x570 has to have a noisy chipset fan, yet the Z490 doesn't?
> 
> And Intel requires the Furnace inducing 10th Gen chips to work on them, without ever requiring any useless chipset fan running 24/7?
> 
> _Will never buy another Gigabyte product again, within my own life time here....._


If you have a Noisy chipset fan and it's running 24/7, then you have other problems going on.


----------



## ryouiki

Elrick said:


> _*OHH Geez....*_
> 
> Why does the x570 has to have a noisy chipset fan, yet the Z490 doesn't?
> 
> And Intel requires the Furnace inducing 10th Gen chips to work on them, without ever requiring any useless chipset fan running 24/7?
> 
> _Will never buy another Gigabyte product again, within my own life time here....._


Best I can remember the Master's default fan configuration doesn't even have the fan active until some pretty high temperatures, and even if you set it to maximum performance it isn't very audible unless maybe you are on a open bench. Far as I am aware there is only one X570 board that uses passive cooling... probably the case of AMD requiring X amount of maximum heat dissipation, and the cheapest way to do that is active cooling. I ended up putting a waterblock on mine so it barely runs above ambient, but that is overkill to be honest. If it really concerns you that much, maybe you should look at B550 which doesn't have a chipset fan but still retains PCIE 4.0 on the first slot (and in the case of the B550 master has even a more insane VRM).

Swapping to ASUS may not give you better results, or maybe even introduce new ones... my ASUS x470 board couldn't even resume from S3 sleep without crashing regardless of BIOS version, and would lose voltage settings if disconnected from power. YMMV.


----------



## scaramonga

The 'Master' is a great board, hardware wise, it's just spoilt by a poor BIOS. Frustrating! it really is. Grrr!


----------



## RaXelliX

IntelHouseFire said:


> Is the latest BIOS for these boards more or less stable/good now? I've been sitting on F4i since I built the computer now, and I'm starting to get the itch to flash to the latest BIOS, partly to see if it fixes some freezing issues I get sometimes, but also to see how much higher I can clock my RAM. I'm on the Ultra if that matters. Also, do the later bios versions fix the jumpy fan behavior? It's a little annoying to have the fan react to a spike in temperature that will drop back in a second with or without the fan ramping up.


Jesus. Why are you still on such an old BIOS? The 15 second black screen boot delay that was fixed in F10 would drive me crazy. Plus other fixes added after that.


Elrick said:


> Sick and tired of constantly dealing with the Gigabyte disaster's which seem to occur on a daily basis.
> Just felt sorry ever buying the so-called 'Master' model, that has always made me into a 'Slave' to it's disappointments.


What disasters? The only thing i can complain on my Master is the CSM disabled slow UI bug. Other than that the board has been stellar.



Elrick said:


> Why does the x570 has to have a noisy chipset fan, yet the Z490 doesn't?


Because Z490 does not have PCIe 4.0
X570 chipset is essentially an IO die from the CPU. 



Elrick said:


> ...chipset fan running 24/7?


No it does not. On most boards the chipset fan hardly ever spins up. Much less makes sound. And unless you have your GPU sitting right on top of it dumping hot air it wont even get very hot.
That said the chipset fan seems to be more of a safeguard. Not really essential. I replaced the stock pad under the heatsink and disconnected the fan from the board. Usually sits around 40c. Highest i've seen was 50c something.


----------



## matthew87

Acertified said:


> If you have a Noisy chipset fan and it's running 24/7, then you have other problems going on.


I too cannot hear my chipset fan. 

In fact it's so quiet I can hear the GPU coil whine but not the chipset fan.


----------



## Kha

Can some overlock guru explain to me the steps for overclocking my Samsung Trident Silver ddr4 ? I know that I have to raise the voltage, but what I should do with the VDDP, VDDG's and SoC ? Let them be and just overvoltage the ram beyond 1.35, by trial and error, or ?

I read some guide, but couldnt make much of it.


----------



## Elrick

RaXelliX said:


> Because Z490 does not have PCIe 4.0
> X570 chipset is essentially an IO die from the CPU.



Yes I know, being sarcastic there, in relation to Intel.

Don't forget the B550 chipset, that NEVER needs any fan, yet do contain Pcie 4.0 specifications within their design. Go figure, a lowly chipset, that doesn't need a fan running on it at all.


----------



## Elrick

matthew87 said:


> I too cannot hear my chipset fan.
> 
> In fact it's so quiet I can hear the GPU coil whine but not the chipset fan.



On the ASUS ROG Strix X570-E Gaming Motherboard, it's positively none-existent during 24/7 operation.

On the Gigabyte Master Disaster, truly noisy and awful running under normal conditions. Sometimes various (Gigabyte) manufacturers, drop the ball on their products regardless of the exorbitant prices being charged.


----------



## kenny0048

Gigabyte motherboard has excellent fan control.
Many motherboards cannot set PWM 0%.
As for ASUS TUF GAMING X570-PLUS, chipset fan was working even in winter.
*fan stop function of PWM fan is not supported.


----------



## kenny0048

MikeS3000 said:


> So I did some testing with the WHEA Bus/Interconnect error that has been plaguing a lot of us. It is not the BIOS causing this. It's definitely Windows 10 ver. 2004. So I created a Win 10 ver 1909 "to-go" version on a USB thumb drive and booted it up. I ran my usual tests that cause the error: Y-cruncher tests 1-3, OCCT large, and let the thing sit idle overnight. 0 errors at 3800 mhz RAM and 1900 mhz IF on ver. 1909. Same settings causing a random error on 2004. This was on Bios F11 and same errors on F21 at same settings. Next test is a fresh install of 2004 on a thumb drive "to-go" version and see if it errors. My Win 10 was an in-place upgrade from 1909 to 2004 so who knows if that matters.
> 
> Update: ran stress test on USB drive with Windows ver. 2004 installed. WHEA 19 came back 15 minutes into OCCT Large test and at the 55 min mark the computer hard crashed with WHEA 18 fatal error, cache hierarchy. I'm lost other than thinking I need to do a fresh install of 1909 this week which will be a PIA.


A sleep test may be a good way to check the stability of FCLK.
If there is a problem with stability, you cannot wake up from sleep.
First, please confirm that there is no problem with DDR4-2133. Then test with DDR4-3800.
If you have not overclocked memory, there may be a problem with driver.

powercfg -h off
rundll32.exe PowrProf.dll,SetSuspendState


----------



## pschorr1123

Elrick said:


> Yes I know, being sarcastic there, in relation to Intel.
> 
> Don't forget the B550 chipset, that NEVER needs any fan, yet do contain Pcie 4.0 specifications within their design. Go figure, a lowly chipset, that doesn't need a fan running on it at all.


the B550 chipset only has pcie 3.0 lanes running off of it keeping the tdp much lower than X570. The B550 pcie gen 4 support is from the cpu direct pcie lanes only. (ie 1st x16 slot and top m.2)

Curious which GPU are you using? 

The GB chipset fan placement is in a poor spot as the top 1/3 rd of fan intake is blocked by GPU which is made worse if GPU is dumping heat directly into it. I have the Vega64 liquid and only see the chipset fan turn on during gaming sessions even though the rad is in the basement of my case. Kinda worried if next GPU will make things worse as it will not be water cooled.


----------



## Elrick

pschorr1123 said:


> Curious which GPU are you using?



Asus Strix 1660 Ti model - getting old now. Need to use a basic Nvidia edition card for my 32GK850G-2019 Monitor.

Have no use for anything 'Gamie' at this point in time. The kids all have their own 2080 Super's and Ti's.

No one wants an AMD card oddly enough. Even the PowerColor RX5700 XT Red Devil sits in it's box because no one cares about it at all, despite it being a Pcie 4.0 edition.

Nvidia seems to be the only manufacturer used, under my roof.


----------



## MikeS3000

kenny0048 said:


> A sleep test may be a good way to check the stability of FCLK.
> If there is a problem with stability, you cannot wake up from sleep.
> First, please confirm that there is no problem with DDR4-2133. Then test with DDR4-3800.
> If you have not overclocked memory, there may be a problem with driver.
> 
> powercfg -h off
> rundll32.exe PowrProf.dll,SetSuspendState


Nah, I don't have problems waking up from sleep. I don't have any errors at 3800 mhz with any memory tests, including some of the ones you showed. It's pretty conclusive that Windows 10 ver. 2004 is the problem. Just google WHEA error 18 and Windows 10 2004 and you will see a lot of reports. It seems like many people have Ryzen 3000 CPUs and AMD GPUs (I have Nvidia but there are reports of both brands causing errors). It seems like the theme is that people didn't start having any problems until they updated to Windows 2004. Clearly, it's some kind of software error. Now is AMD to blame or Microsoft. I'm not a software engineer so who knows.


----------



## d3v0

Struggling to get my Hynix DJR to lower any timings. its a 3600mhz CL16-19-19-19-39-58 kit, so I suppose I should be happy with my final overclocking results of: *3800mhz* CL16-19-*18*-19-39-58  (fclk 1900, on my 3700x)

Got that TRCDWR down by 1, lets go!

I also was able to reduce my tRRDS-TRRDL-tFAW-tWR from 4-9-28-44 to 4-6-16-12. 

54,100 mhz read, 69.5ms latency. Running 1.45v on the memory and 1.2v soc. 

Not much left besides tRFC to tune. Anyone have any advice on making this ram clock better? Ive had to clear CMOS for every timing for cas under 16, and for the rest of the timings anything under 19 or 18 would increase latency or required me to clear CMOS. I could add more voltage, but thats about all I know. 

DRAM calc says I should be able to do 14-20-20-20-40 at 3800mhz.

Aorus Master F10 bios.


----------



## asdf893

noob here. Isn't 1.45v on the memory high? :0



d3v0 said:


> Struggling to get my Hynix DJR to lower any timings. its a 3600mhz CL16-19-19-19-39-58 kit, so I suppose I should be happy with my final overclocking results of: *3800mhz* CL16-19-*18*-19-39-58  (fclk 1900, on my 3700x)
> 
> Got that TRCDWR down by 1, lets go!
> 
> I also was able to reduce my tRRDS-TRRDL-tFAW-tWR from 4-9-28-44 to 4-6-16-12.
> 
> 54,100 mhz read, 69.5ms latency. Running 1.45v on the memory and 1.2v soc.
> 
> Not much left besides tRFC to tune. Anyone have any advice on making this ram clock better? Ive had to clear CMOS for every timing for cas under 16, and for the rest of the timings anything under 19 or 18 would increase latency or required me to clear CMOS. I could add more voltage, but thats about all I know.
> 
> DRAM calc says I should be able to do 14-20-20-20-40 at 3800mhz.
> 
> Aorus Master F10 bios.


----------



## MikeS3000

d3v0 said:


> Struggling to get my Hynix DJR to lower any timings. its a 3600mhz CL16-19-19-19-39-58 kit, so I suppose I should be happy with my final overclocking results of: *3800mhz* CL16-19-*18*-19-39-58  (fclk 1900, on my 3700x)
> 
> Got that TRCDWR down by 1, lets go!
> 
> I also was able to reduce my tRRDS-TRRDL-tFAW-tWR from 4-9-28-44 to 4-6-16-12.
> 
> 54,100 mhz read, 69.5ms latency. Running 1.45v on the memory and 1.2v soc.
> 
> Not much left besides tRFC to tune. Anyone have any advice on making this ram clock better? Ive had to clear CMOS for every timing for cas under 16, and for the rest of the timings anything under 19 or 18 would increase latency or required me to clear CMOS. I could add more voltage, but thats about all I know.
> 
> DRAM calc says I should be able to do 14-20-20-20-40 at 3800mhz.
> 
> Aorus Master F10 bios.


I have the same kit. I am just running the latest DRAM calc setting on 3800 Fast with A0/A1 (highest bin) values. I only need 1.4v for the RAM. Are you saying that DRAM calc says 14-20-20-20-40 when you import from Thaiphoon? If so then I can tell that those values are completely wrong. You cannot run CAS 14 on that kit especially at 3800. I haven't really tried to tweak anymore other than I can run Geardown disabled and shave off some latency and increase bandwidth. That's the only change from DRAM calc. On my 3900x I get 59k read, 57k write, 60.5 copy and 64.3ms latency.


----------



## RaXelliX

d3v0 said:


> Struggling to get my Hynix DJR to lower any timings. its a 3600mhz CL16-19-19-19-39-58 kit, so I suppose I should be happy with my final overclocking results of: *3800mhz* CL16-19-*18*-19-39-58  (fclk 1900, on my 3700x)
> 
> Got that TRCDWR down by 1, lets go!
> 
> I also was able to reduce my tRRDS-TRRDL-tFAW-tWR from 4-9-28-44 to 4-6-16-12.
> 
> 54,100 mhz read, 69.5ms latency. Running 1.45v on the memory and 1.2v soc.
> 
> Not much left besides tRFC to tune. Anyone have any advice on making this ram clock better? Ive had to clear CMOS for every timing for cas under 16, and for the rest of the timings anything under 19 or 18 would increase latency or required me to clear CMOS. I could add more voltage, but thats about all I know.
> 
> DRAM calc says I should be able to do 14-20-20-20-40 at 3800mhz.
> 
> Aorus Master F10 bios.


DRAM calc gives horribly inaccurate values for Hynix chips.


asdf893 said:


> noob here. Isn't 1.45v on the memory high? :0


1.45v is perfectly fine. RAM can take a lot of voltage. Up to 1.55v is fine for this kit. It does not consume that much energy and does not get very hot.


----------



## 99belle99

I know I'm not quoting the comment but I do not hear my chipset fan either and another poster saying the bios is broke. I have been on every new bios edition as it's released and I have had zero issues.


----------



## KedarWolf

MikeS3000 said:


> I have the same kit. I am just running the latest DRAM calc setting on 3800 Fast with A0/A1 (highest bin) values. I only need 1.4v for the RAM. Are you saying that DRAM calc says 14-20-20-20-40 when you import from Thaiphoon? If so then I can tell that those values are completely wrong. You cannot run CAS 14 on that kit especially at 3800. I haven't really tried to tweak anymore other than I can run Geardown disabled and shave off some latency and increase bandwidth. That's the only change from DRAM calc. On my 3900x I get 59k read, 57k write, 60.5 copy and 64.3ms latency.


This is TM5 stable on my 3950x, MSI board though.

Edit: I have 2x16GB Neo 16-16-16-36 RAM though.


----------



## bigfootnz

KedarWolf said:


> This is TM5 stable on my 3950x, MSI board though.
> 
> Edit: I have 2x16GB Neo 16-16-16-36 RAM though.


Can I please have link for this ZenTimings v1.1.0 beta? Thanks


----------



## KedarWolf

bigfootnz said:


> Can I please have link for this ZenTimings v1.1.0 beta? Thanks


PM @infraredbg

They shared it with me in PM but I never asked if it's okay if I share it.


----------



## bassman33

with the X570 Master, is there any other setting i need to change when enabling ErP?

I have not had any issue with the mobo until i enabled ErP, then after that i get cyclic BSODs until i then power off and on again.. then if i shutdown and leave it a while and boot up, it happens again.

i know that there was an issue with ErP and WiFi for the Ultra and Pro WiFi, that doesn't extend to the Master does it?
I have not seen any wifi related issues

cheers


----------



## matthew87

Elrick said:


> On the ASUS ROG Strix X570-E Gaming Motherboard, it's positively none-existent during 24/7 operation.
> 
> On the Gigabyte Master Disaster, truly noisy and awful running under normal conditions. Sometimes various (Gigabyte) manufacturers, drop the ball on their products regardless of the exorbitant prices being charged.


No doubt 

Do you have a video recording of the noise from the chipset fan while the machine is idle?

See if you can pin what type of noise it is, fan bearing, vibration with cover/cooling cover etc

For me, the chipset fan is absolutely silent even while gaming and I genuinely mean that. The only time i've ever heard the chipset fan is when during POST when it spins up.


----------



## Elrick

matthew87 said:


> See if you can pin what type of noise it is, fan bearing, vibration with cover/cooling cover etc


Don't need to waste any more time on it, usually buy another motherboard and be done with it.

Never keep anything that fails over time, it usually goes into the skip pretty quick when the a new delivery shows up, to replace it.

My Landfill is already full just from my own horrid/failed gear from the last 40 years.



matthew87 said:


> For me, the chipset fan is absolutely silent even while gaming and I genuinely mean that. The only time i've ever heard the chipset fan is when during POST when it spins up.


You're are indeed one of the Lucky Ones. Hope it never fails for you.....


----------



## RaXelliX

bassman33 said:


> with the X570 Master, is there any other setting i need to change when enabling ErP?
> 
> I have not had any issue with the mobo until i enabled ErP, then after that i get cyclic BSODs until i then power off and on again.. then if i shutdown and leave it a while and boot up, it happens again.
> 
> i know that there was an issue with ErP and WiFi for the Ultra and Pro WiFi, that doesn't extend to the Master does it?
> I have not seen any wifi related issues
> 
> cheers


Is there any specific reason you need ErP enabled? The power savings are minimal. Same with DRAM Power Down.


matthew87 said:


> No doubt
> 
> Do you have a video recording of the noise from the chipset fan while the machine is idle?


Of course he does not. Just dumping on GB for whatever reason. People like that never provide any proof. Only that somehow they have the worst sample in existance and that they will never buy X brand again. Ofcourse with attitude like that they eventually end up with nothing to buy because no product is perfect.


----------



## bassman33

Elrick said:


> Don't need to waste any more time on it, usually buy another motherboard and be done with it.
> 
> Never keep anything that fails over time, it usually goes into the skip pretty quick when the a new delivery shows up, to replace it.
> 
> My Landfill is already full just from my own horrid/failed gear from the last 40 years.
> 
> 
> 
> You're are indeed one of the Lucky Ones. Hope it never fails for you.....


my fan doesnt spin other than at startup. if you select silent mode neither will yours, unless your board is running above 60C.

Asus didnt have a fan stop when i was buying so i went gigabyte for that reason.

Yes the fan is loud at max, but not spinning it will be fine


----------



## d3v0

MikeS3000 said:


> I have the same kit. I am just running the latest DRAM calc setting on 3800 Fast with A0/A1 (highest bin) values. I only need 1.4v for the RAM. Are you saying that DRAM calc says 14-20-20-20-40 when you import from Thaiphoon? If so then I can tell that those values are completely wrong. You cannot run CAS 14 on that kit especially at 3800. I haven't really tried to tweak anymore other than I can run Geardown disabled and shave off some latency and increase bandwidth. That's the only change from DRAM calc. On my 3900x I get 59k read, 57k write, 60.5 copy and 64.3ms latency.


Yes. thats with the import from thaiphoon. 3800/safe.

Edit: got some diff numbers after hitting "Reset". Now its 16-19-19-38-60.


----------



## bassman33

no, not really, in fact if im right, ErP would prevent me from charging things like my phone?

It is more a case of, 'does it work'.. and 'should it work' correctly, ticking off there is nothing wrong per se.

I know there was a physical issue with the 570 Ultra and Pro Wifi, but that was with wifi disappearing.

I have just updated my chipset drivers, so potentially that may have been my issue.. more testing..


----------



## Yuke

Small heads up:

DRAM termination voltage doesn't get halved automatically anymore with F20 BIOS, you have to set it manually now after setting it up for the first time.

Caused me some headache while trying to optimize RAM timings.


----------



## TitusTroy

I'm torn between the Gigabyte X570 Aorus Elite vs MSI X570 Tomahawk...everyone talks about the amazing VRM's on the Tomahawk but since I'm not going to be doing any crazy overclocking is the Aorus the better buy?


----------



## buffalo2102

VRMs on the Elite are more than adequate for most uses.


----------



## bigfootnz

KedarWolf said:


> PM @infraredbg
> 
> They shared it with me in PM but I never asked if it's okay if I share it.



I’ll, thanks.


----------



## scaramonga

Interesting.

Switched back to main BIOS (F12), which has been working fine for months, and instant BSOD! Some DPC Watchdog error, then on second boot, an nvk Nvidia error?? Windows was corrupted, so lucky I had a backup image to restore. Switched back to backup BIOS (F21), all back to normal. Only flashed F21 the other day, and I don't like it, but I have no choice now, as, for some reason?, F12 crashes system now. Bloody pain.


----------



## RaXelliX

Yuke said:


> Small heads up:
> 
> DRAM termination voltage doesn't get halved automatically anymore with F20 BIOS, you have to set it manually now after setting it up for the first time.
> 
> Caused me some headache while trying to optimize RAM timings.


I guess i dodged a bullet then because i always set the termination values manually. Although i did not do this when testing 4750G and load optimized defaults+XMP resulted in no display output. Had to clear cmos. I wondered *** was going on.


----------



## chucky27

Yuke said:


> Small heads up:
> 
> DRAM termination voltage doesn't get halved automatically anymore with F20 BIOS, you have to set it manually now after setting it up for the first time.
> 
> Caused me some headache while trying to optimize RAM timings.


How did you find that out? BIOS just shows the typical default value beside the value selection.
Or do you mean that it doesn't get halved for people that once set it manually and now are back to auto?


----------



## Yuke

chucky27 said:


> How did you find that out? BIOS just shows the typical default value beside the value selection.
> Or do you mean that it doesn't get halved for people that once set it manually and now are back to auto?


For me it was always like this:

set it on half the DRAM voltage value for the first time and if you change DRAM voltage from then on it always also adjusted the termination voltage accordingly

for example if i set:

DRAM voltage 1.39V and Termination voltage to 0.695V and then switch to for example 1.46V it automatically also changed Termination voltage to 0.73V...

This doesn't work for me anymore and i have to change both manually now. Dunno how it works for the Auto/Default values...but maybe its a reason why some people experience some problems with F20...


----------



## Gabriel Luchina

Hi,

I have an X570 Master (rev 1.0, with the latest BIOS - F21) and acquired 2 memory kits, totaling 64 Gb.

2x - Corsair Dominator RGB 32GB (2x16GB) 4000MHz DDR4 C19 Black - CMT32GX4M2K4000C19

I'm having trouble activating XMP with the 4 memory modules (4x 16 Gb), but it doesn't matter if I activate only with 2 memory modules (2x 16 GB).

I performed tests activating the XMP with both kits of 32 Gb (2x 16 Gb) and they worked well, but when I put the 4 modules, it does not activate and the BIOS is reset.

I tried to activate the XMP and also manually set the DRAM Voltage to 1.35V but without success too.

I tried to manually configure the memory latencies and also the multiplier to 40 (same happens when xmp is enabled), but also without success.

Is there any restriction on activating the 4000MHz XMP when using 4 16 Gb memory modules? Remembering that I bought two kits of 32 Gb each and both identical.

Can someone help me? Thank you


----------



## RaXelliX

Gabriel Luchina said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have an X570 Master (rev 1.0, with the latest BIOS - F21) and acquired 2 memory kits, totaling 64 Gb.
> 
> 2x - Corsair Dominator RGB 32GB (2x16GB) 4000MHz DDR4 C19 Black - CMT32GX4M2K4000C19
> 
> I'm having trouble activating XMP with the 4 memory modules (4x 16 Gb), but it doesn't matter if I activate only with 2 memory modules (2x 16 GB).
> 
> I performed tests activating the XMP with both kits of 32 Gb (2x 16 Gb) and they worked well, but when I put the 4 modules, it does not activate and the BIOS is reset.
> 
> I tried to activate the XMP and also manually set the DRAM Voltage to 1.35V but without success too.
> 
> I tried to manually configure the memory latencies and also the multiplier to 40 (same happens when xmp is enabled), but also without success.
> 
> Is there any restriction on activating the 4000MHz XMP when using 4 16 Gb memory modules? Remembering that I bought two kits of 32 Gb each and both identical.
> 
> Can someone help me? Thank you


Since this is a 4000Mhz kit i assume Ryzen does not like that very much. Either you have to set 4000Mhz and 1.35 with termination voltage half of that and set UCLK=MEMCLK/2 divider under AMD CBS > XFR or set it to something like 3600 CL18 with 1.35 and UCLK=MEMCLK with FCLK 1800. Best to run FCLK and MEMCLK at 1:1 ratio for best latency.

That being said Corsair kits have had problems on Ryzen before.


----------



## Gabriel Luchina

RaXelliX said:


> Since this is a 4000Mhz kit i assume Ryzen does not like that very much. Either you have to set 4000Mhz and 1.35 with termination voltage half of that and set UCLK=MEMCLK/2 divider under AMD CBS > XFR or set it to something like 3600 CL18 with 1.35 and UCLK=MEMCLK with FCLK 1800. Best to run FCLK and MEMCLK at 1:1 ratio for best latency.
> 
> That being said Corsair kits have had problems on Ryzen before.


Hey RaXelliX, thanks for very quick response! 

The strange thing is that if I install only a 32 Gb kit (2x 16 Gb), the XMP activates normally and works for days. 

With this, I imagine that if I bought one more identical / identical kit, I would be able to have 4x 16 Gb with 4000Mhz without problems.

I will try to do this that you guided me, thank you!


----------



## Dreams-Visions

ManniX-ITA said:


> Yes, roll-back to F11/F12.
> F2x versions are good for some and terrible for others.
> Unless you badly need the DF manual training bits settings for your memory or have an XT, there's no need to use them.
> My personal favorite is F12a, most reliable.


Roger that. Will do! Thanks for the note.


----------



## pschorr1123

Gabriel Luchina said:


> Hey RaXelliX, thanks for very quick response!
> 
> The strange thing is that if I install only a 32 Gb kit (2x 16 Gb), the XMP activates normally and works for days.
> 
> With this, I imagine that if I bought one more identical / identical kit, I would be able to have 4x 16 Gb with 4000Mhz without problems.
> 
> I will try to do this that you guided me, thank you!


Running 4 dimms puts a lot of stress on the IMC and will have a much harder time on Ryzen especially at those higher speeds. You may have to manually tune to lower speed to get all 4 to run. Also on Ryzen 3000 once you pass 3600 MTS memory goes to 2:1 mode and you will incur a huge latency penalty. Very small % of IMCs can do 3800 MTS with 1900 IF with 2 dimms. 

Also note that even if you buy the exact same memory kit it may have different ICs and even different pcb revisions.

But try manually tune to 3600 MTS 1800 IF as mentioned above for a starting point for 4 dimms


----------



## MikeS3000

d3v0 said:


> Yes. thats with the import from thaiphoon. 3800/safe.
> 
> Edit: got some diff numbers after hitting "Reset". Now its 16-19-19-38-60.


Yeah, I don't know. I tried that and DRAM Calculator spit out worse timings than the preset DJR, 3800, Fast. I had a hard time finding other tuned settings for DJR RAM on other forums. I'm pretty happy with my results for RAM that cost me $130 for 2x8gb a year ago. Seems like you have to spend a bit more to get nicely binned B-die and that's the only RAM that would be quicker.


----------



## d3v0

MikeS3000 said:


> d3v0 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes. thats with the import from thaiphoon. 3800/safe.
> 
> Edit: got some diff numbers after hitting "Reset". Now its 16-19-19-38-60.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, I don't know. I tried that and DRAM Calculator spit out worse timings than the preset DJR, 3800, Fast. I had a hard time finding other tuned settings for DJR RAM on other forums. I'm pretty happy with my results for RAM that cost me $130 for 2x8gb a year ago. Seems like you have to spend a bit more to get nicely binned B-die and that's the only RAM that would be quicker.
Click to expand...

Yeah. I’m happy with 3800mhz 16-19-18-19-39-58. Tightened down some other timings but I’m at the point where there isn’t another timing that will go down without going into boot loop. 

Strange I kinda expected better from a kit that dram Calc is telling me is “112%” silicon quality


----------



## Elrick

Gabriel Luchina said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have an X570 Master (rev 1.0, with the latest BIOS - F21) and acquired 2 memory kits, totaling 64 Gb.
> 
> 2x - Corsair Dominator RGB 32GB (2x16GB) 4000MHz DDR4 C19 Black - CMT32GX4M2K4000C19



Purchased 2 sets of these;

https://www.newegg.com/global/au-en...-sdram/p/N82E16820232999?Item=N82E16820232999

Have never needed to go 4000Mhz simply due to everything running reliability at 3600Mhz. When you go over to the 4000Mhz club, do expect ongoing failures here until Gigabyte releases any more bios updates (which I seriously doubt).

Or simply by a new 3000XT series, with the latest IMC that is available to run higher spec memory speeds with ease.


----------



## bassman33

Elrick said:


> Purchased 2 sets of these;
> 
> https://www.newegg.com/global/au-en...-sdram/p/N82E16820232999?Item=N82E16820232999
> 
> Have never needed to go 4000Mhz simply due to everything running reliability at 3600Mhz. When you go over to the 4000Mhz club, do expect ongoing failures here until Gigabyte releases any more bios updates (which I seriously doubt).
> 
> Or simply by a new 3000XT series, with the latest IMC that is available to run higher spec memory speeds with ease.


Do you have anything saying the 3000XT perform any differnetly with RAM than rest of Ryzen 3000 series?

The QVLs do not even make the distinction between processors for 3rd gen, they all just come under the same banner of Matisse.

I am very intersted to see what 64GB kits actually work with Ryzen 3rd gen, the QVLs basically say almost nothing does.
Do people really have that much difficulty going from 32 to 64? (i'm aware of the issues around daisy chaining limiting the effectiveness of 4 DIMMs vs 2


----------



## Illined

X570 Master reporting in again.

For the fourth time this morning the system would not boot. No lights on the motherboard. Only solution is detaching the power cable from the PSU and removing the CMOS-battery. Luckily all my BIOS-settings are saved to a profile!

Is there any known cause or permanent solution for this issue yet? Very annoying and can definitely ruin a good day.


----------



## bassman33

Illined said:


> X570 Master reporting in again.
> 
> For the fourth time this morning the system would not boot. No lights on the motherboard. Only solution is detaching the power cable from the PSU and removing the CMOS-battery. Luckily all my BIOS-settings are saved to a profile!
> 
> Is there any known cause or permanent solution for this issue yet? Very annoying and can definitely ruin a good day.


What version is your mobo? (1.0, 1.1, 1.2)
when did it start? (how long after you got it?)
how often does it happen?
do you have ErP enabled?
do you use sleep mode/is this in any way related to sleep mode?
what version of the bios are you using?
do you have XMP enabled?
Do you get the WHEA errors still, or is all that sorted out? what was it?


----------



## Illined

bassman33 said:


> What version is your mobo? (1.0, 1.1, 1.2)
> when did it start? (how long after you got it?)
> how often does it happen?
> do you have ErP enabled?
> do you use sleep mode/is this in any way related to sleep mode?
> what version of the bios are you using?
> do you have XMP enabled?



1.1
6 months after purchase
every 2 to 3 months
not sure

yes, no I don't believe so

F20, same issue on F12-11-10...
yes


----------



## RaXelliX

pschorr1123 said:


> Running 4 dimms puts a lot of stress on the IMC and will have a much harder time on Ryzen especially at those higher speeds. You may have to manually tune to lower speed to get all 4 to run. Also on Ryzen 3000 once you pass 3600 MTS memory goes to 2:1 mode and you will incur a huge latency penalty. Very small % of IMCs can do 3800 MTS with 1900 IF with 2 dimms.
> 
> Also note that even if you buy the exact same memory kit it may have different ICs and even different pcb revisions.
> 
> But try manually tune to 3600 MTS 1800 IF as mentioned above for a starting point for 4 dimms


The issue is 16GB sticks. I ran 4x8GB at 4000Mhz with 4750G. Not a problem. Hynix JJR.


Elrick said:


> Purchased 2 sets of these;
> 
> https://www.newegg.com/global/au-en...-sdram/p/N82E16820232999?Item=N82E16820232999
> 
> Have never needed to go 4000Mhz simply due to everything running reliability at 3600Mhz. When you go over to the 4000Mhz club, do expect ongoing failures here until Gigabyte releases any more bios updates (which I seriously doubt).
> 
> Or simply by a new 3000XT series, with the latest IMC that is available to run higher spec memory speeds with ease.


I ran 4x8GB at 4000Mhz on Master. Not a problem. Hynix JJR.
Corsair is problematic. Plus 16GB sticks...


----------



## bassman33

Illined said:


> 1.1
> 6 months after purchase
> every 2 to 3 months
> not sure
> 
> yes, no I don't believe so
> 
> F20, same issue on F12-11-10...
> yes


Ive done a lot of reading on this problem in the last few days, some believe it's related to sleep. Try not using it and see how you go.

Given it happens 4 times in a day and you are saying it's only occurred a couple of times before that, it sounds more like something you're doing is triggering it, not a random event.


----------



## Illined

bassman33 said:


> Ive done a lot of reading on this problem in the last few days, some believe it's related to sleep. Try not using it and see how you go.
> 
> Given it happens 4 times in a day and you are saying it's only occurred a couple of times before that, it sounds more like something you're doing is triggering it, not a random event.



No no, not four times a day. It has happened four times since purchase. If this would happen four times a day then I'd have chucked the board in the trash and gotten an MSI. It never occurs when it needs to come out of sleep. It only occurs after having been shut off during the night (computer off, power on the back still on). Can't really fully power it down because then it also loses all BIOS-settings.


----------



## dansi

Illined said:


> X570 Master reporting in again.
> 
> For the fourth time this morning the system would not boot. No lights on the motherboard. Only solution is detaching the power cable from the PSU and removing the CMOS-battery. Luckily all my BIOS-settings are saved to a profile!
> 
> Is there any known cause or permanent solution for this issue yet? Very annoying and can definitely ruin a good day.


sounds like unstable overclock, most probably from the ram side.


----------



## ManniX-ITA

Illined said:


> No no, not four times a day. It has happened four times since purchase. If this would happen four times a day then I'd have chucked the board in the trash and gotten an MSI. It never occurs when it needs to come out of sleep. It only occurs after having been shut off during the night (computer off, power on the back still on). Can't really fully power it down because then it also loses all BIOS-settings.


Did you replaced the CMOS battery already?


----------



## Tantawi

bassman33 said:


> Do you have anything saying the 3000XT perform any differnetly with RAM than rest of Ryzen 3000 series?
> 
> The QVLs do not even make the distinction between processors for 3rd gen, they all just come under the same banner of Matisse.
> 
> I am very intersted to see what 64GB kits actually work with Ryzen 3rd gen, the QVLs basically say almost nothing does.
> Do people really have that much difficulty going from 32 to 64? (i'm aware of the issues around daisy chaining limiting the effectiveness of 4 DIMMs vs 2


I run 4x16GB (All micron e-die, mixed models!), I summed my experience here https://www.reddit.com/r/Amd/comments/gkqujk/my_experience_overclocking_4x16gb_64gb_dualrank/

TL;DR: Happily running them at 3733MHz with tight enough timings.


----------



## pschorr1123

Elrick said:


> Purchased 2 sets of these;
> 
> https://www.newegg.com/global/au-en...-sdram/p/N82E16820232999?Item=N82E16820232999
> 
> Have never needed to go 4000Mhz simply due to everything running reliability at 3600Mhz. When you go over to the 4000Mhz club, do expect ongoing failures here until Gigabyte releases any more bios updates (which I seriously doubt).
> 
> Or simply by a new 3000XT series, with the latest IMC that is available to run higher spec memory speeds with ease.


Renior desktop APUs have the IMC that can do 2100 (IF speed) while XTs still top out at 1900 contrary to most pre-XT launch rumors.


----------



## MyUsername

Gabriel Luchina said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have an X570 Master (rev 1.0, with the latest BIOS - F21) and acquired 2 memory kits, totaling 64 Gb.
> 
> 2x - Corsair Dominator RGB 32GB (2x16GB) 4000MHz DDR4 C19 Black - CMT32GX4M2K4000C19
> 
> I'm having trouble activating XMP with the 4 memory modules (4x 16 Gb), but it doesn't matter if I activate only with 2 memory modules (2x 16 GB).
> 
> I performed tests activating the XMP with both kits of 32 Gb (2x 16 Gb) and they worked well, but when I put the 4 modules, it does not activate and the BIOS is reset.
> 
> I tried to activate the XMP and also manually set the DRAM Voltage to 1.35V but without success too.
> 
> I tried to manually configure the memory latencies and also the multiplier to 40 (same happens when xmp is enabled), but also without success.
> 
> Is there any restriction on activating the 4000MHz XMP when using 4 16 Gb memory modules? Remembering that I bought two kits of 32 Gb each and both identical.
> 
> Can someone help me? Thank you


I've recently found clocking the memory to 4000MTs is rather difficult. I bought a pair F4-3600C16D-32GTRG 2x16 that can do straight 19 timings at 1.4V, but that's the limit. They boot at 4000 straight 16s 1.5V but absolutely refuse to go higher than 4000 whatever numbers I punch in. I however had some 2x16 micons that would do 4400 at 1.35V, really lame bandwidth and latency though at 1900/3800 tight timings.


----------



## Gabriel Luchina

Thanks for supports 

I managed to configure the memories with something that looks good.

- 2 Kits - Corsair Dominator 32 Gb (2x16Gb) 4000Mhz - 64 Gb total memory

XMP Enabled, and parameters configured as follows:

15-17-17-17-38 CR1, Voltages in Automatic.
Multiplier in 36.00 (3.600mhz)

Results Aida64

Writes: 55.167 Mb / s
Reads: 52.792 Mb / s
Copy: 58.675 Mb / s
Latency: 72.3 ns

Thanks


----------



## jamexman

*x570 Aorus Master REVISION 1.1 mini review.*

Just got a x570 Master from Newegg. It is revision 1.1. Could not be happier with it, zero issues. 3950x with 32 gigs of Crucial Ballistix sport LT (Micron) 3200 mhz OC'ed to 3800 mhz ram, 1900 IF.

I do notice some things are different on revision 1.1 for anyone that is wondering, apart from having the Thunderbolt header, it also has some subtle differences on the PCB. I.E, close to the memory slots, on rev 1.0 there were two capacitors, on this one, none, the area is smooth, and I must say there must be some grounding plane around the ram slots, as cannot see the traces from them to the CPU socket (kind of like what MSI does with their ACE and Godlike, per Buildzoid videos). That must have done some tweaking to RAM support, because if you guys look at the mobo's page on Gigabyte's web, rev 1.1 can support now (at least officially) up to 5200 MHZ ram (OC) whereas rev 1.0 was up to 4400 MHZ (its in their specs page for each revision).

Other than that, its super stable, no reboots, no issues that I keep seeing here people having with 1.0's. Just FYI. Maybe the kinks were solved....


----------



## betam4x

I must say I'm extremely disappointed with Gigabyte. I continued to have memory issues with my DDR4-3600 RAM, so finally I decided to swap the RAM out with a machine I was building for my wife. That machine has a B550 Phantom Gaming-ITX/ax motherboard. The RAM works perfect with XMP in that board. On my Gigabyte Elite Wi-Fi board it won't do DDR4 3600 at all. Not only that, but I paid the same price for both boards, but the B550 board has:

* 2.5 gigabit ethernet.
* USB 3.2 Gen 2
* Front and Rear USB-C (the elite only has a front connector)
* No chipset fan
* 802.11ax Wi-Fi
* Better RAM Compatibility (up to DDR4 5400)
* Better overclocking options (BCLK can be adjusted in increments of 0.25 unlike the Elite Wi-Fi, for example)
* The same price

I know B550 is newer, but some of the tech above was available on higher end X570 boards.


----------



## asdf893

edit: thanks in advance!

noob here, specs below, could someone link to a good guide on how to increase my Ryzen fabric from 3600 to 3800? I heard it comes as 3600 but there are tangible gains to be hard by increasing to 3800. Or was it 3733? Anyway I'd like to increase it and then increase my RAM clock to match it. My plan for the ram clock is just to increase the multiplier in BIOS from 36 -> 3666 -> 3733 -> 3800 and bumping RAM voltage by .1v anytime I can't boot. 

x570 aorus master
3900x
4x16gb @ 3600 19-18-39-19 (XMP settings, confused on order of timings)


----------



## betam4x

Oh, on a side note, the 3600XT is a neat little chip. It hits 4.6 GHz quite a bit, and it can do it on any core. However, I'm glad I don't have to use it on a daily basis. After using 12-16 core chips, it's hard to go back to 6 cores. 

Oh and I used the cooler from my 3900X with it in a Mini-ITX system. It is quiet for the most part.


----------



## dansi

betam4x said:


> I must say I'm extremely disappointed with Gigabyte. I continued to have memory issues with my DDR4-3600 RAM, so finally I decided to swap the RAM out with a machine I was building for my wife. That machine has a B550 Phantom Gaming-ITX/ax motherboard. The RAM works perfect with XMP in that board. On my Gigabyte Elite Wi-Fi board it won't do DDR4 3600 at all. Not only that, but I paid the same price for both boards, but the B550 board has:
> 
> * 2.5 gigabit ethernet.
> * USB 3.2 Gen 2
> * Front and Rear USB-C (the elite only has a front connector)
> * No chipset fan
> * 802.11ax Wi-Fi
> * Better RAM Compatibility (up to DDR4 5400)
> * Better overclocking options (BCLK can be adjusted in increments of 0.25 unlike the Elite Wi-Fi, for example)
> * The same price
> 
> I know B550 is newer, but some of the tech above was available on higher end X570 boards.


Gigabyte equivalent and cheaper to boot, is b550i aorus ax. IMO it's specs are than asrock.

Their aorus elite is lower tier than the aorus pro, no surprises yours lack plenty of features.

Though Giga kinda screwed early adopters of their x570 v1.0 with 16mb bios rom and poorer ram OC


----------



## Elrick

dansi said:


> Though Giga kinda screwed early adopters of their x570 v1.0 with 16mb bios rom and poorer ram OC



That is why I shall *NEVER again* buy another *Gigabyte product* whilst I still live on Planet Earth.

Have gone over to Asrock and Asus as my future purchases here and thus far they have not failed me at all. No complaints about them whatsoever compared to the Master Failure v1.0 released by Gigabyte.


----------



## icemanjkh

Differences between X570 Master PCB versions.

From my research,
* v1.0 = Original board. Has PCB traces for Thunderbolt but no header connection. You can see the (4) bare Thunderbolt solder points just above the SATA ports on the EAST side of the board.
* v1.1 = Revised board. Thunderbolt (+header connector) available adjacent to SATA ports. Removed 2 caps between CPU and DIMMs. Maximum rated memory speed increased from 4400 MHz (OC) to 5200 MHZ (OC).
* v1.2 = ???

I suspect some other improvements from the B550 (Master) series routings/manufacturing may have made their way over to the X570 Master v1.2.

I've just received my v1.2, so I can take some photos if it will serve this thread.


----------



## bassman33

icemanjkh said:


> Differences between X570 Master PCB versions.
> 
> From my research,
> * v1.0 = Original board. Has PCB traces for Thunderbolt but no header connection. You can see the (4) bare Thunderbolt solder points just above the SATA ports on the EAST side of the board.
> * v1.1 = Revised board. Thunderbolt (+header connector) available adjacent to SATA ports. Maximum rated memory speed increased from 4400 MHz (OC) to 5200 MHZ (OC).
> * v1.2 = ???
> 
> I suspect some improvements from the B550 (Master) series routings/manufacturing may have made their way over to the X570 Master v1.2.
> In particular, I noticed that v1.2 has removed 2 capacitors between the CPU and DIMMs (which would support the increased memory speed claims on the website spec).
> 
> I've just recevied my v1.2, so I can take some photos if it will serve this thread.


1.1 also has no caps between the cpu and the DIMMs.


----------



## icemanjkh

bassman33 said:


> 1.1 also has no caps between the cpu and the DIMMs.


Thanks. Forgot that. Will update my post.


----------



## dansi

bassman33 said:


> 1.1 also has no caps between the cpu and the DIMMs.


the supposed removal of the caps helps with the higher memory OC, which seems to be for Renoir and Zen3.


----------



## Dan Hot

Im interested about the SoC and DRAM Voltage between the Aorus Master revision.

1.0:
SoC 1,1V = 1,075V
DRAM 1,42 = 1,44-1,45V

1.1:
SoC 1,1V = ???
DRAM 1,42 = ???

1.2:
SoC 1,1V = ???
DRAM 1,42 = ???

Read out with HWInfo.


----------



## d0mmie

Dan Hot said:


> Im interested about the SoC and DRAM Voltage between the Aorus Master revision.
> 
> 1.0:
> SoC 1,1V = 1,075V
> DRAM 1,42 = 1,44-1,45V
> 
> 1.1:
> SoC 1,1V = ???
> DRAM 1,42 = ???
> 
> 1.2:
> SoC 1,1V = ???
> DRAM 1,42 = ???
> 
> Read out with HWInfo.


1.1:
SoC 1,1v = 1,075v
DRAM 1,35 = 1,38v


----------



## Yuke

I will literally kill my rev1.0 board on purpose if i wont be able to use higher IF-Clocks with Zen3...thats what you get for screwing your customers over, zero remorse when asking for a replacement.

This being said...3800/1900 B-Die was a breeze to achieve with low voltages. Maybe ill get lucky.


----------



## Ketsu3

icemanjkh said:


> Differences between X570 Master PCB versions.
> 
> From my research,
> * v1.0 = Original board. Has PCB traces for Thunderbolt but no header connection. You can see the (4) bare Thunderbolt solder points just above the SATA ports on the EAST side of the board.
> * v1.1 = Revised board. Thunderbolt (+header connector) available adjacent to SATA ports. Removed 2 caps between CPU and DIMMs. Maximum rated memory speed increased from 4400 MHz (OC) to 5200 MHZ (OC).
> * v1.2 = ???
> 
> I suspect some other improvements from the B550 (Master) series routings/manufacturing may have made their way over to the X570 Master v1.2.
> 
> I've just received my v1.2, so I can take some photos if it will serve this thread.


Where did you buy that got revision 1.2?
Please attach photos of this mobo.

Thanks you!


----------



## kazukun

X570 I AORUS PRO WIFI
Ram4000MHz IF2000

https://i.imgur.com/fu9tf4c.jpg

https://i.imgur.com/v6XviK3.jpg


----------



## dansi

kazukun said:


> X570 I AORUS PRO WIFI
> Ram4000MHz IF2000
> 
> https://i.imgur.com/fu9tf4c.jpg
> 
> https://i.imgur.com/v6XviK3.jpg


Where did you buy Renoir from?


----------



## kazukun

dansi said:


> Where did you buy Renoir from?


In Japan, it is sold at a computer specialty store.


----------



## jamexman

Yuke said:


> I will literally kill my rev1.0 board on purpose if i wont be able to use higher IF-Clocks with Zen3...thats what you get for screwing your customers over, zero remorse when asking for a replacement.
> 
> This being said...3800/1900 B-Die was a breeze to achieve with low voltages. Maybe ill get lucky.



Seriously, if you guys have a lot of problems with your x570 master rev 1.0 and still on warranty I would seriously try contacting Gigabyte and see if you can get it replaced with a rev 1.1 or 1.2.

I have a rev 1.1 with absolutely zero issues. Maybe they ironed the kinks (not giving Gigabyte a pass, they should not have had released a product with issues).


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## scaramonga

Let's see how this goes 

https://forums.overclockers.co.uk/threads/gigabyte-x570-aorus-master-owners.18877314/page-5


----------



## pal

well, i have no issues on PRO rev1.0. even running xmp 3000 ram @ 3600/1800 IF.


----------



## Yuke

jamexman said:


> Seriously, if you guys have a lot of problems with your x570 master rev 1.0 and still on warranty I would seriously try contacting Gigabyte and see if you can get it replaced with a rev 1.1 or 1.2.
> 
> I have a rev 1.1 with absolutely zero issues. Maybe they ironed the kinks (not giving Gigabyte a pass, they should not have had released a product with issues).
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The thing is that i don't have issues...even my AE5 Soundcard works...all the "better PCI-E compatibility" BIOS changes were because of Creative products having problems...Maybe i just got a lucky overall combination of hardware that just...works? My AE5 Soundcard worked even with the release BIOS...

But i will be ******* pissed if i wont be able to do 2000 IF with Zen3....thats for sure. Not gonna give them a pass there.

SATA-SSD performance is the only thing thats pissing me off rightnow...but its just my storage SSD...so meh, i guess.


----------



## icemanjkh

Ketsu3 said:


> Where did you buy that got revision 1.2?
> Please attach photos of this mobo.
> 
> Thanks you!


Purchased in Melbourne, Australia around 1 August.
Most retailers have v1.1 but I did find a few v1.2.

I've attached photos of my v1.1 and v1.2. I couldn't see any differences between them irl, and the limited photo quality might not help either.
So far, absolutely no difference in performance either.

Pics:
v1.1 (on cloth)
v1.2 (on antistatic bag)


----------



## Tantawi

AMD Chipset Driver Version 2.07.21.306 WHQL: https://www.station-drivers.com/ind...y&Itemid=352&func=fileinfo&id=4565&lang=fr-ca


----------



## dansi

I guess v1.2 fixes something wrong in v1.1
Wheras v1.0 is without the TB header and better dram traces.

I really hope Zen3 can work well on v1.0, in normal cases. limitation is the dram modules and cpu side.
Else we should get Gigabyte to exchange! 
They already screwed x570 users by using only 16mb bios rom!


----------



## bassman33

*(Gigabyte X570 AORUS Owners Thread*

I dont think there is necessarily something 'wrong'. It could be a change in some part of the manufacturing or the values of some of the components, but i think they can make fixes at any stage to things/production runs that were faulty without actually releasing a new revision

Edit:
On the two photos posted, the v1.1 VRMs have:
R15
L1535

The 1.2 VRMs have:
R15
L2015

I can't find any other differences.

The Gigabyte v1.1/1.2 pictures have:
R15
L2015
..however the product photo is for v1.1, not v1.2
making me think the product photo is a bit of a combination of both.

The buildzoid and gigabyte product photos for v1.0 both match
R15
L1913


----------



## chucky27

With all of that, i still hate how they handled changes to the x570 boards,
I understand revision change if they need just to replace some components due to supply chain changes etc. (like it was on my old z77 board). But imho v1.1/1.2 should have been a separate SKU. TB header and upgraded memory support is not a minor invisible tweak and makes me feel like a paid beta-tester for some app without being offered an update to the release build after it's done.


----------



## Ketsu3

double post please delete it


----------



## Ketsu3

bassman33 said:


> I dont think there is necessarily something 'wrong'. It could be a change in some part of the manufacturing or the values of some of the components, but i think they can make fixes at any stage to things/production runs that were faulty without actually releasing a new revision
> 
> Edit:
> On the two photos posted, the v1.1 VRMs have:
> R15
> L1535
> 
> The 1.2 VRMs have:
> R15
> L2015
> 
> I can't find any other differences.
> 
> The Gigabyte v1.1/1.2 pictures have:
> R15
> L2015
> ..however the product photo is for v1.1, not v1.2
> making me think the product photo is a bit of a combination of both.
> 
> The buildzoid and gigabyte product photos for v1.0 both match
> R15
> L1913



Hello,

I have revision 1.1 and VRMs 
R15
L1932


----------



## matthew87

dansi said:


> I guess v1.2 fixes something wrong in v1.1
> Wheras v1.0 is without the TB header and better dram traces.
> 
> I really hope Zen3 can work well on v1.0, in normal cases. limitation is the dram modules and cpu side.
> Else we should get Gigabyte to exchange!
> They already screwed x570 users by using only 16mb bios rom!


I don't believe the 16Mb ROM size has caused any issues to date.

The 32Mb capacity was really specific for the X370/X470 era boards. For these boards you had to cram the AGESA for Ryzen 1st, 2nd and 3rd generations plus AGESA for Ryzen and Carrizo/Bulldozer based APUs. There was at least 3 unique CPU architectures to support, Ryzen 1st and 2nd generation along with Bulldozer/Carrizo APUs. 

With boards like Gigabyte's X570, the amount of unique CPU/APU architectures supported is far more limited.


Whether it will moving forward who knows, but bit preemptive and alarmist to say Gigabyte 'screwed' their customers over for it. The fact you can also drop in larger BIOS chips into the X570 Master also makes it interesting....

And it's hardly unusual for motherboard manufacturers to do revisions to motherboards. I'd be more than happy to put money on current month production X570 boards from Asus such as the Crosshair Hero are NOT identical in design/components/traces to the initial launch variants. 

Gigabyte have always - at least for 10+ years - updated their website with new revisions when they've made even minor tweaks or changes to existing board designs. Where as other manufacturers tend to not bother, if the BIOS ROMs are compatible and the only tweaks extended to minor revisions then they consider it one and the same. Why Gigabyte do this, i dunno. But it's not new, and while unique to them that's only because they're more transparent about it.


----------



## RaXelliX

jamexman said:


> Other than that, its super stable, no reboots, no issues that I keep seeing here people having with 1.0's. Just FYI. Maybe the kinks were solved....


I dont have any ssues with 1.0 apart from the slow BIOS bug with CSM disabled and the overall gimped SATA speeds on X570 as a whole.
People who have problems mostly either have incorrect settings in BIOS or blame the motherboard when their RAM kit has Ryzen compatibility problems. 
Im not saying there have not been valid RMA's but thats true for any product.



betam4x said:


> Oh, on a side note, the 3600XT is a neat little chip. It hits 4.6 GHz quite a bit, and it can do it on any core. However, I'm glad I don't have to use it on a daily basis. After using 12-16 core chips, it's hard to go back to 6 cores.


My 3800X hits 4550Mhz on all cores. Im not very impressed with the XT models imho.


dansi said:


> Though Giga kinda screwed early adopters of their x570 v1.0 with 16mb bios rom and poorer ram OC


16MB is fine until AM4 support ends and on the Master one of chips is user replaceable. RAM OC is not a problem on 1.0 as i have run 4000Mhz and only limited by the RAM kit itself. Besides as Matisse does not go over 1900Mhz IF then running 1:1 you should never run it above 3800Mhz regardless. I only ran 4000Mhz because is was running 1:1 with 2000 IF on Renoir 4750G.


Yuke said:


> I will literally kill my rev1.0 board on purpose if i wont be able to use higher IF-Clocks with Zen3...thats what you get for screwing your customers over, zero remorse when asking for a replacement.


Higher IF clock is CPU not MB dependant. For the record i ran 2200 IF on my rev 1.0 Master with Renoir 4750G. But since my RAM was unable to do 4200Mhz (RAM not MB limitatiion) i was not able to run it 1:1 and had to scale it back to 4000Mhz RAM and 2000Mz IF.


kazukun said:


> In Japan, it is sold at a computer specialty store.


Entire Renoir 4000G series is also available in Estonia (where i live). Also a computer store. But they do not ship overseas. Cost me 310€.
Im sure there are other countries where one can get them.
I had 4750G for about ~1.5 weeks for testing before i resold it. A very nice chip but i did not keep it because my 3800X was still faster in gaming due to larger L3 cache.


----------



## Elrick

RaXelliX said:


> My 3800X hits 4550Mhz on all cores. Im not very impressed with the XT models imho.



My 3800XT hits 4899MHz on all cores using my new ASUS ROG Strix X570-E board :thumb: .

Sometimes you have to upgrade from a failed Gigabyte product, to really see the true performance of an AMD chip. Never blame AMD for Gigabyte's ongoing failures here, that would be extremely naive and ignorant.

Use another manufacturer instead of staying with this failed company's releases.


----------



## RaXelliX

Elrick said:


> My 3800XT hits 4899MHz on all cores using my new ASUS ROG Strix X570-E board :thumb: .
> 
> Sometimes you have to upgrade from a failed Gigabyte product, to really see the true performance of an AMD chip. Never blame AMD for Gigabyte's ongoing failures here, that would be extremely naive and ignorant.
> 
> Use another manufacturer instead of staying with this failed company's releases.


That's a good result but it's chip, not motherboard dependant. If i used it on my motherboard i would likely get similar results.
The fact is that no manufacturer is perfect. If you dig deep enough you'll find dirt on all of them:

MSI - Bullies small reviewers and tried to buy favorable reviews. Check Gamers Nexus video on that.
AsRock - Blacklisted Gamers Nexus and Hardware Unboxed because they were critical of their crappy Intel Z490 boards.
ASUS - Constantly messes up AMD (but curiosly not Intel or Nvidia) products - cheaper B550 boards overheat, one the 5700XT had no VRAM cooling and thus throttled, AMD based laptop had closed ports to prevent cooling etc.

In fact Gigabyte has been in the news the least when it comes to their products not performing. Atleast in the last few years.


----------



## dansi

No offense! But 4.9Ghz on all 8 3800XT cores? I find that hard to believe unless you did it for a burst of icy overclocking.


----------



## 99belle99

dansi said:


> No offense! But 4.9Ghz on all 8 3800XT cores? I find that hard to believe unless you did it for a burst of icy overclocking.


I don't believe him either no reviewers or anybody reached those speeds but he is also always talking bad about Gigabyte. Don't ask me why you would come into a Gigabyte thread just to talk bad about them.


----------



## Asunder

dansi said:


> No offense! But 4.9Ghz on all 8 3800XT cores? I find that hard to believe unless you did it for a burst of icy overclocking.


If almost none of the (non-bs) reviewers that I recall actually got more than 100mhz at best (and this is rounded), I highly doubt someone who's ****ting on GB for problems tied to other parts got that all-core clock. Maybe 2 cores, even then it would be impressive. Then again, I don't know how feasible that is considering the user claims it's more motherboard-dependent, rather than bin rng.


----------



## Yuke

I call bull**** as well. 4825 on two cores was the highest i've seen so far for a 24/7 build and that had also BCLK OC to achieve it.


----------



## dansi

Time for the ban hammer!


----------



## Streetdragon

i hope so. not hte first time he goes offtopic and puking bile and hate over everything.

btw: I work preaty much at homeoffice and work remotly so i disabled a ccd and disabled the boost to save some power.
CPU rund 10° over ambient and needs around 26-30Watts(hwinfo CPU PPT)

Only "Problem" is, that the boot takes over 20 secs, befor it even reches the Biosscreen.
Like it has trouble to start with half power and without boost. Dont know^^


----------



## Acertified

Elrick said:


> My 3800XT hits 4899MHz on all cores using my new ASUS ROG Strix X570-E board :thumb: .
> Never blame AMD for Gigabyte's ongoing failures here, that would be extremely naive and ignorant.
> 
> .


HAHA!!! This is the exact same person that WAS talking SMACK about AMD in previous posts. He totally conflicts what he is saying from 1 post to the next! So I guess he himself is naive and ignorant?


----------



## meridius

anyone know when there will be a HDMI 2.1 chip coming out as i am going to build another pc for a HTPC as my main system is the gigabyte master but wanted to know if there are any new motherboards with HDMI 2.1 and a chip that will support this

thanks


----------



## dansi

meridius said:


> anyone know when there will be a HDMI 2.1 chip coming out as i am going to build another pc for a HTPC as my main system is the gigabyte master but wanted to know if there are any new motherboards with HDMI 2.1 and a chip that will support this
> 
> thanks


Gigabyte B550i has hdmi 2.1 and dp1.4 if im not wrong.

I think a lot of B550 mitx boards have hdmi 2.1 capable.


----------



## blitzkrieg666

*Freeze when loading M.2 drives*

Edit: Opened new thread


----------



## bassman33

blitzkrieg666 said:


> Recently my system freezes when loading the drives any of the M.2/A/B/C slots. This happens when trying to load a project in PremierePro or CrystalDiskMark.
> Naturally I thought it was my ageing Kingston Predator M.2 drive (SATA-based Gen2 PCIe from 2016). So I bought a new Aorus 500GB PCIe 4, and to my surprise it still freezes Windows on load. Not a hard freeze, mouse can still be moved but unresponsive. There is paging operation errors in eventviewer.
> When trying on Ubuntu 20.04.1 I get some error on _D-Bus interface_ so its not a Windows+drivers issue.
> 
> When I plug in the M.2 drive through a x4 PCIe slot card, everything is *perfect*, no freezes, even on Ubuntu.
> I'm on Master rev.1 and BIOS F21, and downgrading to other version does the same behaviour. Before I rip out the mobo to get it replaced, anybody encounter this issue or any ideas?


Have you got any ssd drivers installed? do you have any spinners in your system?
what revision? 1.0 or 1.1


----------



## blitzkrieg666

bassman33 said:


> Have you got any ssd drivers installed? do you have any spinners in your system?
> what revision? 1.0 or 1.1


Default SSD drivers within Windows/Ubuntu itself. No HDD spinners. Like mentioned, i'm on Rev1.0
I really don't think its drivers, as issue can be replicated in Ubuntu, fresh Windows10 installation or even USB WinPE.


----------



## Dan Hot

Elrick said:


> My 3800XT hits 4899MHz on all cores using my new ASUS ROG Strix X570-E board :thumb: .
> 
> Sometimes you have to upgrade from a failed Gigabyte product, to really see the true performance of an AMD chip. Never blame AMD for Gigabyte's ongoing failures here, that would be extremely naive and ignorant.
> 
> Use another manufacturer instead of staying with this failed company's releases.


Proof or lie!


----------



## meridius

dansi said:


> Gigabyte B550i has hdmi 2.1 and dp1.4 if im not wrong.
> 
> I think a lot of B550 mitx boards have hdmi 2.1 capable.




thanks but it seems a Ryzen 4000G processor can only take advantage of full 4k & hdmi 2.1 and you can not buy them so ill have to wait.


----------



## Acertified

I know that even some of the older Ryzen 2400G and other's in the same series of APU's with Radeon Vega graphics can handle displays up to 4K UltraHD, even if you also throw in High Dynamic Range (HDR) and Radeon FreeSync technology according to AMD specs.

I personally have 2 HTPC's with these older Ryzen APU's and we play 4K movies with No problems at full 4K resolution on a 49" TV. The difference is FPS

I have not researched if they support HDMI 2.1 which would have an effect on FPS.


----------



## proav09

Installed yesterday windows 10 2004 on my build: Aorus X570 Elite, ryzen 7 3700x, msi rtx 2080 duke 8gb oc, 2x8 gb ram hyperx predator 3200 mhz (OC to 3600 mhz via dram calc), bios version F20. No problems. Did a time spy benchmark and had similar results: 10500 score. No OC on my cpu. Posted if someone has similar build and wanted some info. 

Played some far cry 5 and had no problem. Feels like windows 10 2004 is polished now and relatively bug-free. 

PS: also had updated to most recent version: chipset driver, intel lan and nvidia driver before upgrading to windows 10 2004.

Trimis de pe al meu SM-G965F folosind Tapatalk


----------



## Sphex_

*BIOS won't let me apply any changes*

Didn't have a single issue with my X570 Aorus Elite until today.

Was playing Horizon Zero Dawn and in the middle of a cutscene the game crashes to the desktop pretty harshly. I start to see snow appear on both my monitors. I first think it's a GPU driver or temperature issue. I have AIDA64 SensorPanel on my second monitor, so I glance over, GPU temperatures in the 70s. Memory and CPU temps look fine. No problem there. The display driver restarts, I see my desktop and more snow. Then all of a sudden, BSOD. Before I could even read what the error was, the PC just shuts off. It reboots itself a second later and just sits there. No POST, no nothing. Fans just spinning away and my RGB LED strip has reset to Orange. Weird, right?

So I press the reset button. Nothing. I press and hold the power button to turn it off and fire the computer back up. It takes a while to finally post, indicative of a BIOS reset, so I enter the BIOS load my latest stable profile. Save and Exit, same thing. It runs the fans full speed for 10-15 seconds, resets, then runs the fans full speed again for another 10 seconds or so, then finally POSTs. Rinse and repeat. I decide this time to only try changing CSM support from Enabled to Disabled. Same result. At this point, I'm starting to think it's a hardware issue. PSU? Memory? Motherboard? So I try the following:


CMOS Reset - Power Off, Unplug, pull the battery, Press the power button a few times, wait 15 minutes. Plug everything back in and try again.
Single RAM DIMM - Try a single memory DIMM in Slot A2. I tried both of the sticks in my 2 DIMM kit. I also tried every single memory slot, so 8 attempts total.
Different Memory Kit
Re-Flashing the BIOS to F20 (latest stable BIOS)
All had no effect. If I change *anything* in the BIOS and attempt to Save and Exit, it fails to boot and resets itself. Again, this happened out of no where. I've been running F20 for about a month with zero issues and have never had an issue like this with this board since buying it in July 2019. 

I noticed that when saving and exiting the BIOS that it ALWAYS states that the "LAN PXE Boot Option" has been changed, regardless of what I actually changed. I thought this was weird, so after another CMOS reset I went back into the BIOS and decided to enable Network Stack and disabled both IPV4 and IPV6 PXE Boot. I then disabled LAN PXE Boot under CSM options in the boot menu, then disabled CSM. After I saved and exited the computer reboot as normal. I've now been able to apply my fan curves but I have not tried to apply Memory or CPU settings yet. I can also successfully boot into Windows.

Gigabyte support recommended that I RMA the board as it may have a defective or broken BIOS chip, which I'm following through with, but the turnaround time is 4-5 Weeks! I've ordered another motherboard in the meantime, as I can't wait that long. 

I'm really at a loss for what happened here. I plan on doing tons of stability testing if I'm able to restore the settings I was running when this strange issue first occurred. Has anyone else experienced an issue like this? Specs in my signature.


----------



## GoforceReloaded

Sphex_ said:


> Didn't have a single issue with my X570 Aorus Elite until today.
> 
> Was playing Horizon Zero Dawn and in the middle of a cutscene the game crashes to the desktop pretty harshly. I start to see snow appear on both my monitors. I first think it's a GPU driver or temperature issue. I have AIDA64 SensorPanel on my second monitor, so I glance over, GPU temperatures in the 70s. Memory and CPU temps look fine. No problem there. The display driver restarts, I see my desktop and more snow. Then all of a sudden, BSOD. Before I could even read what the error was, the PC just shuts off. It reboots itself a second later and just sits there. No POST, no nothing. Fans just spinning away and my RGB LED strip has reset to Orange. Weird, right?


This issue is (probably) only related to the GPU.

Did you test another GPU in your PC or test your 5700 XT on another PC ?

On AMD forum, few 5700 XT had this problem and died.

And yes, a bad GPU can cause problem with boot.


----------



## Sphex_

GoforceReloaded said:


> This issue is (probably) only related to the GPU.
> 
> Did you test another GPU in your PC or test your 5700 XT on another PC ?
> 
> On AMD forum, few 5700 XT had this problem and died.
> 
> And yes, a bad GPU can cause problem with boot.


Nah, don't have another GPU or PC to test my 5700XT in. :/

I don't overclock my Video Card or anything so I'd say the chances are slim that it's a GPU problem, but defects and other weird **** happens. The thing is, if it's a GPU issue, why can't I save changes in the BIOS? Seems like it shouldn't be related. I'm guessing that when you select "Save & Exit" it writes your changes and reboots. Not sure where the GPU comes into play there, but I could be totally wrong.

EDIT: I've tried to re-apply my last known stable settings (I wrote them all down so I can copy them over between BIOS version updates). It exhibits the same behavior when trying to apply a 3800 MHz Mem Clock / 1900 MHz IF Clock, despite these exact settings being stable for months. Knocked the memory speed down to 3733 MHz (and 1867 MHz) and everything is gravy. What I don't get is that when attempting to save changes in the BIOS, the memory was running at 2133 MHz, and as my other post stated, I tried different sticks and different slots. Not entirely sure this problem can be nailed down to any one component... If the BIOS is at default settings, and can't operate properly, it has to be hardware related.


----------



## Medizinmann

meridius said:


> thanks but it seems a Ryzen 4000G processor can only take advantage of full 4k & hdmi 2.1 and you can not buy them so ill have to wait.


The new APUs have HDMI 2.0b and DP 1.4...and support full 4k([email protected]).
…and it depends - they are available(at least the Pro-variant) - at least in Germany...

https://www.heise.de/preisvergleich/?cat=cpuamdam4&xf=16686_Ryzen+PRO+4000~820_AM4

Best regards,
Medizinmann


----------



## pschorr1123

Sphex_ said:


> Nah, don't have another GPU or PC to test my 5700XT in. :/
> 
> I don't overclock my Video Card or anything so I'd say the chances are slim that it's a GPU problem, but defects and other weird **** happens. The thing is, if it's a GPU issue, why can't I save changes in the BIOS? Seems like it shouldn't be related. I'm guessing that when you select "Save & Exit" it writes your changes and reboots. Not sure where the GPU comes into play there, but I could be totally wrong.
> 
> EDIT: I've tried to re-apply my last known stable settings (I wrote them all down so I can copy them over between BIOS version updates). It exhibits the same behavior when trying to apply a 3800 MHz Mem Clock / 1900 MHz IF Clock, despite these exact settings being stable for months. Knocked the memory speed down to 3733 MHz (and 1867 MHz) and everything is gravy. What I don't get is that when attempting to save changes in the BIOS, the memory was running at 2133 MHz, and as my other post stated, I tried different sticks and different slots. Not entirely sure this problem can be nailed down to any one component... If the BIOS is at default settings, and can't operate properly, it has to be hardware related.


You could try to re flash bios using the USB q-flash method (button on back of MB IO). This in theory could fix a corrupt bios image if that was causing your issues. You have the Elite so no real easy way of switching between bios chips. Can you tell which bios you are even booted from? Perhaps it says in bios. On the Master there is an orange LED that illuminates next to the bios chip that is booted up. If that doesn't help and you still can't save bios settings then maybe somehow your bios chip is messed up and needs to be replaced. On the Master the Main bios chip is socketed not sure on Elite. You could invest in an SPI programmer and get a bios chip from Digi-Key for under $5 otherwise they are north of $25 on ebay for pre-programmed ones. Not the best option but maybe better than waiting 5-6 weeks for RMA.

Note that ERP needs to be disabled for the Q-Flash button feature to work.


----------



## Sphex_

pschorr1123 said:


> You could try to re flash bios using the USB q-flash method (button on back of MB IO). This in theory could fix a corrupt bios image if that was causing your issues. You have the Elite so no real easy way of switching between bios chips. Can you tell which bios you are even booted from? Perhaps it says in bios. On the Master there is an orange LED that illuminates next to the bios chip that is booted up. If that doesn't help and you still can't save bios settings then maybe somehow your bios chip is messed up and needs to be replaced. On the Master the Main bios chip is socketed not sure on Elite. You could invest in an SPI programmer and get a bios chip from Digi-Key for under $5 otherwise they are north of $25 on ebay for pre-programmed ones. Not the best option but maybe better than waiting 5-6 weeks for RMA.
> 
> Note that ERP needs to be disabled for the Q-Flash button feature to work.


The Aorus Elite doesn't have Dual-BIOS unfortunately, so I have what I have. I thought about using Q-Flash, it might still be an option. Hopefully F21 drops sometime soon and I can flash that for a clean slate. Attempting to re-flash F20 in the BIOS doesn't really do anything... Anyways, I've been able to boot with most of my settings restored after somehow tricking it by toggling certain network related settings until it let me save and exit, so something was definitely wrong. Not sure I can trust the stability of the system just yet. I had an MSI MEG X570 Unify ordered, which I would've used while RMAing the Elite, but have since cancelled it after booting properly. I've also run TM5, Heaven Loops, and played Horizon Zero Dawn for a bit without incident. I still have no idea what happened. Has to be hardware or BIOS related but the only way I can replicate the issue now is setting my Memory Kit to 3800 MHz and FCLK to 1900 MHz (which I was running previously for months).


----------



## pschorr1123

Sphex_ said:


> The Aorus Elite doesn't have Dual-BIOS unfortunately, so I have what I have. I thought about using Q-Flash, it might still be an option. Hopefully F21 drops sometime soon and I can flash that for a clean slate. Attempting to re-flash F20 in the BIOS doesn't really do anything... Anyways, I've been able to boot with most of my settings restored after somehow tricking it by toggling certain network related settings until it let me save and exit, so something was definitely wrong. Not sure I can trust the stability of the system just yet. I had an MSI MEG X570 Unify ordered, which I would've used while RMAing the Elite, but have since cancelled it after booting properly. I've also run TM5, Heaven Loops, and played Horizon Zero Dawn for a bit without incident. I still have no idea what happened. Has to be hardware or BIOS related but the only way I can replicate the issue now is setting my Memory Kit to 3800 MHz and FCLK to 1900 MHz (which I was running previously for months).


I only suggested using the Q-Flash via USB as it is a cleaner way of flashing the bios vs flashing from within the bios. Perhaps more blocks get over written and it also uses an SOC and doesn't require CPU and RAM to flash. At least on Asus boards it is the go to recovery method especially if system will not post. Not to sure about GBs implementation though... 

You stated you have been on F20 for about 1 month did you fully validate and test your RAM stability after updating to f20 originally? Perhaps q-flashback via USB to previous bios revision to see if that helps maybe it will overwrite the corrupted blocks that normal flashing doesn't if you run into further issues.


----------



## SacraficeMyGoat

Would someone with a decent camera mind taking a picture of the socketed BIOS chip on the x570 Aorus Master please.


----------



## matthew87

F22a beta bios released:

https://drive.google.com/file/d/1UFf-gj4paQ5yy_7Qv2_PxI_B4opozI1O/view


----------



## gabecubano14

Do we know anything for the Aorus Elite still being on F20?


----------



## KedarWolf

gabecubano14 said:


> Do we know anything for the Aorus Elite still being on F20?


https://www.tweaktownforum.com/foru...dors/gigabyte/28656-gigabyte-latest-beta-bios


----------



## gabecubano14

KedarWolf said:


> https://www.tweaktownforum.com/foru...dors/gigabyte/28656-gigabyte-latest-beta-bios


i use this link normally. just didn't know if there was any information regarding any newer releases not on that forum. i don't believe there's been any info on the board recently for any newer bios' on there yet. thanks for the link either way though.


----------



## Illined

ManniX-ITA said:


> Did you replaced the CMOS battery already?



I have finally replaced it yesterday. The issue of motherboard not powering up at all (no lights) has since my previous post occurred three times, much more frequent than before. It is funny, because I did not change any settings. Just kept loading the profile.

So yesterday I finally got off my ass and replaced the CMOS-battery, installed F21 beta (was using F20 stable previously) and made a new profile with PBO enabled, XMP enabled and custom fan curves. I chose to not overclock the RAM just to check if everything will run smoothly. If it stays smooth and stable, the RAM OC is coming back.

That being said I did notice before that any time the powercable was disconnected, the BIOS was reset. Haven't tested it since I replaced the battery, might try later.


----------



## Nicked_Wicked

matthew87 said:


> F22a beta bios released:
> 
> https://drive.google.com/file/d/1UFf-gj4paQ5yy_7Qv2_PxI_B4opozI1O/view



Where's that from? I saw someone posted it on TT yesterday. I don't really like testing anything that doesn't come from Stasio.


----------



## stasio

Nicked_Wicked said:


> Where's that from? I saw someone posted it on TT yesterday. I don't really like testing anything that doesn't come from Stasio.


I updated also, BIOS is date :13.Aug 2020.
Will check tmr with GB HQ.


----------



## d0mmie

Illined said:


> I have finally replaced it yesterday. The issue of motherboard not powering up at all (no lights) has since my previous post occurred three times, much more frequent than before. It is funny, because I did not change any settings. Just kept loading the profile.
> 
> So yesterday I finally got off my ass and replaced the CMOS-battery, installed F21 beta (was using F20 stable previously) and made a new profile with PBO enabled, XMP enabled and custom fan curves. I chose to not overclock the RAM just to check if everything will run smoothly. If it stays smooth and stable, the RAM OC is coming back.
> 
> That being said I did notice before that any time the powercable was disconnected, the BIOS was reset. Haven't tested it since I replaced the battery, might try later.


XMP enabled is in fact overclocking the memory, and I'm curious as to why you would use F21 Beta when F21 final has been available on their support site for a few weeks (I guess it might not have updated for all board types)


----------



## Illined

d0mmie said:


> XMP enabled is in fact overclocking the memory, and I'm curious as to why you would use F21 Beta when F21 final has been available on their support site for a few weeks (I guess it might not have updated for all board types)



Checked and indeed using final.


----------



## stasio

Uploading F22 final on TT forum.....




gabecubano14 said:


> Do we know anything for the Aorus Elite still being on F20?


F21 now...


----------



## Cata79

any known release notes?


----------



## scaramonga

Cata79 said:


> any known release notes?


It's Gigabyte, of course not


----------



## stasio

Cata79 said:


> any known release notes?


Posted on TT forum.....

Btw,
soon will be on official GB web page (I hope).


----------



## bassman33

Hi Stasio, i saw something about improved memory compatability?

Can we get a new QVL for the affected boards?

I'd love to be able to use a 64GB 4x16 kit of 16-16-16-36 ram, but it's only validated as working as 2 sticks, and id love to know what else is available to be used when there's a chance things are now compatable that weren't originally.
Very few 64gb 4 DIMM kits are markeed as working at 3600Mhz C16 (if anything)



stasio said:


> Posted on TT forum.....
> 
> Btw,
> soon will be on official GB web page (I hope).


----------



## stasio

bassman33 said:


> Hi Stasio, i saw something about improved memory compatability?
> 
> Can we get a new QVL for the affected boards?
> 
> I'd love to be able to use a 64GB 4x16 kit of 16-16-16-36 ram, but it's only validated as working as 2 sticks, and id love to know what else is available to be used when there's a chance things are now compatable that weren't originally.
> Very few 64gb 4 DIMM kits are markeed as working at 3600Mhz C16 (if anything)


Hope newest QVL will be updated soon also, I have only changelogs for final BIOS's.


----------



## Ketsu3

stasio said:


> Uploading F22 final on TT forum.....


What changes?


----------



## pal

Ketsu3 said:


> What changes?


 X570 F22 final.

- Improve memory compatibility.

BIOS date: 08/20/2020

https://www.tweaktownforum.com/foru...abyte/28656-gigabyte-latest-beta-bios/page783


----------



## Nicked_Wicked

F22 seems to be all good here, excellent latency and bandwidth just like F21.


----------



## stasio

pal said:


> X570 F22 final.
> 
> https://www.tweaktownforum.com/foru...abyte/28656-gigabyte-latest-beta-bios/page783


Is page 792...
https://www.tweaktownforum.com/foru...-gigabyte-latest-beta-bios/page792#post975047


----------



## Tantawi

bassman33 said:


> Hi Stasio, i saw something about improved memory compatability?
> 
> Can we get a new QVL for the affected boards?
> 
> I'd love to be able to use a 64GB 4x16 kit of 16-16-16-36 ram, but it's only validated as working as 2 sticks, and id love to know what else is available to be used when there's a chance things are now compatable that weren't originally.
> Very few 64gb 4 DIMM kits are markeed as working at 3600Mhz C16 (if anything)


I run 4x16GB @3733MHz, details: https://www.reddit.com/r/Amd/comments/gkqujk/my_experience_overclocking_4x16gb_64gb_dualrank/


----------



## Dyngsur

stasio said:


> Is page 792...
> https://www.tweaktownforum.com/foru...-gigabyte-latest-beta-bios/page792#post975047


Nice, any improvements or changelog avaible?


----------



## gabecubano14

stasio said:


> Uploading F22 final on TT forum.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> F21 now...



Thank you!


----------



## stasio

Dyngsur said:


> Nice, any improvements or changelog avaible?


Are you read my post ?


----------



## Yuke

Ugh, dont feel like going F22 atm. I just settled down with F20...but i usually upgrade when they say improved RAM compatibilty...


----------



## V1TRU

Since January no more beta bios for ITX pro Wifi.
What's the reason for that?


----------



## Dyngsur

stasio said:


> Are you read my post ?


Did know, memory stability! thanks!


----------



## pal

stasio said:


> Is page 792...
> https://www.tweaktownforum.com/foru...-gigabyte-latest-beta-bios/page792#post975047


I see it on 783 , i have max 785 pages
https://www.tweaktownforum.com/foru...-gigabyte-latest-beta-bios/page783#post975047


----------



## stasio

V1TRU said:


> Since January no more beta bios for ITX pro Wifi.
> What's the reason for that?


Which BIOS you want ?
F21 final is latest.


----------



## V1TRU

Just last one! I can't flash Wifi Pro non-ITX versions, right?


----------



## stasio

V1TRU said:


> Just last one! I can't flash Wifi Pro non-ITX versions, right?


F21
http://www.mediafire.com/file/nw4iq39qnyth3cp/X570IAORUSPROWIFI.F21/file


----------



## bucdan

stasio said:


> F21
> http://www.mediafire.com/file/nw4iq39qnyth3cp/X570IAORUSPROWIFI.F21/file


Thanks. Will give it a go.


----------



## bluechris

bassman33 said:


> Hi Stasio, i saw something about improved memory compatability?
> 
> 
> 
> Can we get a new QVL for the affected boards?
> 
> 
> 
> I'd love to be able to use a 64GB 4x16 kit of 16-16-16-36 ram, but it's only validated as working as 2 sticks, and id love to know what else is available to be used when there's a chance things are now compatable that weren't originally.
> 
> Very few 64gb 4 DIMM kits are markeed as working at 3600Mhz C16 (if anything)


Aorus Pro non wifi ver1 with f11 bios here still, with 4x16gb dual rank gskill 3200c14 bdies and i run them at 3600c14 with 1.5v but they can go to 3733c14 with 1.52v but i choose better stability since its esxi server.


----------



## GoforceReloaded

Hey,

So I test the F22 bios since yesterday on Gigabyte Xtreme rev 1.0 and currently, *no more WHEA errors or black screen of ~1s at 3800mhz/1900FCLK*, except FCLK/UFCLK, ram timing, ProcODT, ram voltage @1.48V and LLC on high, everything is on AUTO.









(A lot of timings are on auto, like tWTRS, tWTRL, tWR, tWR***, tRD****)
I can set lower timings, except tCL.

I tested multiple reboot of the PC an did not get a single WHEA Error on the boot. (it was often the case with F20-F21 bios ...)

And for the first time ever, i could boot with 4000mhz ram @tCL 19-20 (4*8GB) :









Everything on Auto except ProcODT, VDDP 1000 and tCL (19 in bios), tRCD, tRP, tRAS, tRC)

I can't boot with more than 4000mhz, even tCL 18 don't work @4000mhz. (I don't know why, limited by 4*8gb ram ?)

This setup is using 2 kits of F4-3200C14-16GTRS.


So far the F22 bios is very good ...

EDIT : passed 2h of Y-Cruncher without any crash or WHEA ERRORS.


The only "bad" thing is the motherboard set the ProODT to 60 ohms (AUTO value) with ram @3733-3800+ and it's not booting (3800mhz ram work only with a maximum of 53.3 ohms) but this is like that since the very first F1 bios.


----------



## MikeS3000

I will chime in and say that F22 has been nice for me as well. F21 was pretty good, and F20 garbage. I have not completely eliminated the WHEA errors but I will say it seems as if they are less frequent and take a lot more uptime to develop. I'm still testing my RAM at 3800 / 1900 IF and playing with ProcODT and CAD_Bus Block settings to see if I can make them disappear. Still no crazy crashes or anything on F21 or F22, just the annoyance of the Event 19 WHEA corrected error. I read somewhere that you need to push down ProcODT to get more stability with higher Fclk so I've come down to the board default of 53 to 43 to try and gain stability and eliminate the error. I don't really understand the CAD_Bus Block as much so I just keep trying suggested combos from DRAM Calculator. I have Vsoc at 1.1v, VDDP at 0.9v and VDDG both at 0.95v. When I go higher on VDDG I notice the error very quickly. My system seems to like these values lower.


----------



## chucky27

Just in case if anyone's using ECC, please check it's status in the OS. I don't know exactly which UEFI version changed the default behavior, but on F22 it was not enabled, ''wmic memphysical get memoryerrorcorrection'' was reporting 3 (none) instead of 6. Had to switch ECC from AUTO to ENABLED in UEFI, though help text says that AUTO=ENABLED for this setting.


----------



## superleeds27

First time I've ever had an issue tonight

F20. XMP enabled. Nothing else.

I had an issue earlier in the day where games would just crash to desktop after around 5 minutes or so. The odd random flash of colour for a millisecond too.

DDU the driver for the 2070 super and rolled back to the previous drivers. Spent the best part of 4 hours gaming last night and no issue there.

This is when I went to shutdown the PC and I thought I had done, however it hadn't? And the fans on either the GPU or the PC were still spinning high.

Hard powering off the PC and rebooting is when the bios reset screen came up. Enabled XMP and fan curves booted into windows fine? Albeit the time in Windows was out by around 20 minutes. Looks like it was showing the time I had originally tried to shut it down?

Bit of a weird one if I'm honest?

May look at updating to the bios posted a few posts above!


----------



## superleeds27

stasio said:


> Uploading F22 final on TT forum.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> F21 now...


Is F21 for the Aorus Elite final?


----------



## ManniX-ITA

superleeds27 said:


> First time I've ever had an issue tonight
> 
> F20. XMP enabled. Nothing else.
> 
> I had an issue earlier in the day where games would just crash to desktop after around 5 minutes or so. The odd random flash of colour for a millisecond too.
> 
> DDU the driver for the 2070 super and rolled back to the previous drivers. Spent the best part of 4 hours gaming last night and no issue there.
> 
> This is when I went to shutdown the PC and I thought I had done, however it hadn't? And the fans on either the GPU or the PC were still spinning high.
> 
> Hard powering off the PC and rebooting is when the bios reset screen came up. Enabled XMP and fan curves booted into windows fine? Albeit the time in Windows was out by around 20 minutes. Looks like it was showing the time I had originally tried to shut it down?
> 
> Bit of a weird one if I'm honest?
> 
> May look at updating to the bios posted a few posts above!


I have the clock issue regularly with all F2x BIOS.
May I ask if after the reset the system booted or tried to on a different device than the right one?
I noticed in my case it happens more often when I switch boot device from M.2 to USB and vice versa.


----------



## superleeds27

ManniX-ITA said:


> I have the clock issue regularly with all F2x BIOS.
> May I ask if after the reset the system booted or tried to on a different device than the right one?
> I noticed in my case it happens more often when I switch boot device from M.2 to USB and vice versa.


I'm not sure. -

I basically held the power button off. 
Pressed the power button to boot, but nothing appeared onscreen, then when i looked the machine was off. (So it had tried to boot and then powered down? or failed to boot/BIOS settings maybe?)
Pressed the power button again screen lit up and prompted me with the message about BIOS reset. Load Defaults, Optimised defaults, enter BIOS.
Entered the BIOS, enabled XMP, set fan curves. Rebooted into Windows fine.
Adjusted the clock by unchecked and checked auto time in Windows.
Turned off.

System booted fine this morning


----------



## stasio

superleeds27 said:


> Is F21 for the Aorus Elite final?


Yes final.
Now slowly BIOS appear on GB web page....


----------



## superleeds27

stasio said:


> superleeds27 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is F21 for the Aorus Elite final?
> 
> 
> 
> Yes final.
> Now slowly BIOS appear on GB web page....
Click to expand...

Thanks. May take a look at updating to this from F20. Hopefully it's another step forward or on par with the F22 releases for the others

Aorus Elite

Nothing official on the UK page yet, but the following link seems to work:

https://download.gigabyte.com/FileList/BIOS/mb_bios_x570-aorus-elite_f21.zip


----------



## Carbonic

Want to play with the F22 bios but my early batch X570 Master motherboard died on me and I am waiting on the RMA through the seller. 2-4 weeks :/
Wonder if they will replace with revision 1.2 boards, don't need the thunderbolt right now but the memory improvements sound interesting.


----------



## Yuke

I am on F22 now. 

Changed DRAM voltage from 1.41V to 1.38V and 3000% Karhu so far without errors. Seems good so far.


----------



## THUMPer1

Are people having issues on x570 getting 1800 Infinity Fabric?


----------



## rastaviper

THUMPer1 said:


> Are people having issues on x570 getting 1800 Infinity Fabric?


There are so many people at 1833 or even at 1900, so why there should be an issue at 1800?

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


----------



## DBaer

Has anyone else had reliability issues with a Gigabyte Aurous Master X570? I have had three of them fail in the last year. The last two times I brought the rig into Microcenter as I had an extended service warranty with them on my major components and they confirmed that in the last two failures it was the motherboard that failed.


----------



## Carbonic

DBaer said:


> Has anyone else had reliability issues with a Gigabyte Aurous Master X570? I have had three of them fail in the last year. The last two times I brought the rig into Microcenter as I had an extended service warranty with them on my major components and they confirmed that in the last two failures it was the motherboard that failed.


Considering what I wrote above about my failing X570 Master you can consider me a part of the club I guess, but don't know how big the club is. Considering there has been 2 revisions since the first release that could suggest something might have been wrong, it could however also just suggest they wanted to add the Thunderbolt port the 1.0 boards was prepared for but for some reason didn't get, the memory improvemenmts or smaller component changes.


----------



## Sphex_

pschorr1123 said:


> You stated you have been on F20 for about 1 month did you fully validate and test your RAM stability after updating to f20 originally? Perhaps q-flashback via USB to previous bios revision to see if that helps maybe it will overwrite the corrupted blocks that normal flashing doesn't if you run into further issues.


Sorry for the delayed response, I was out of town for a few days for a friend's wedding festivities. 


Anyways, I always run stability tests after updating BIOS versions. Especially with the jump I made, I was running F10c before upgrading to F20. I thought about using Q-Flashback, but like I said I was able to get BIOS to kind of snap out of it's weird behavior. I flashed F21 today and re-applied all of my old settings without issue. I'll be running Memory Stability tests tonight and overnight to be sure. I'm also going to fire up a few hours of Horizon tomorrow to see if I can replicate the behavior. Gigabyte accepted my RMA request so I have time to really put this thing through its paces before deciding to send it back or not.


----------



## DBaer

I had three fail in 11 months. All the same thing, they just die. I happened to be looking at the last one when it went poof (a small puff of smoke near the two 12 V CPU cables) 
All my other components are fine and test out OK. 
The second one that failed was sent back to Gigabyte on RMA, it has been there for weeks, no response from them. I bought the 3rd one as I could not wait any longer and it lasted under a month.


----------



## Elrick

DBaer said:


> I had three fail in 11 months. All the same thing, they just die. I happened to be looking at the last one when it went poof (a small puff of smoke near the two 12 V CPU cables)
> All my other components are fine and test out OK.
> The second one that failed was sent back to Gigabyte on RMA, it has been there for weeks, no response from them. I bought the 3rd one as I could not wait any longer and it lasted under a month.


Mine went dead as well, just never started up at all. None of my Memory, Cpu and Nvme drives were damaged by this failed monster.

Hence went out and bought a new Asus ROG Strix X570-E Motherboard instantly and everything is back up and working PERFECTLY.

Something the Gigabyte Master had always kept on failing until it died. Maybe it contracted the electronic version of Covid-19 because it did try starting up numerous times before it kicked it's own bucket, permanently.

Also still using the same Corsair HX850 Platinum 850W Power Supply, on my latest ROG board, works 24/7 without fail.

Sometimes a Company releases a failed product but never tells the customer about it, that is why that WAS the LAST time I shall buy anything with a Gigabyte logo attached to it.


----------



## MakubeX

Does anyone know why my memory clock speed wouldn't show as 1900MHz? I have the multiplier set to 38 and the bclock to 100. I tried setting the clock speed of the memory directly in the "AMD Overclock" menu to 1900MHz but it didn't change anything.

Specs:
Motherboard: Gigabyte X570 Aorus Master (Bios F21)
RAM: 32GB G.SKILL Trident Z Neo 3600 (F4-3600C16D-32GTZN)
CPU: 3900XT

I'll try updating to F22 in the meantime.

Edit: Updating the BIOS didn't help. Maybe the real question is why the bus clock is showing less than 100. The memory is probably less than 1900 because the bclock is less than 100.

Edit 2: SOLVED: The issue was caused by having SVM enabled. See post: https://www.overclock.net/forum/13-...membench-0-8-dram-bench-959.html#post28586758


----------



## pal

bcs your bus clock is 98Mhz. you need to put spread spectrum to disable but first you need to put your cpu clock control to auto I think, than you will see spread spectrum option.
After you set it to disable, you can set your clock to 100mhz again.


----------



## matthew87

DBaer said:


> I had three fail in 11 months. All the same thing, they just die. I happened to be looking at the last one when it went poof (a small puff of smoke near the two 12 V CPU cables)
> All my other components are fine and test out OK.
> The second one that failed was sent back to Gigabyte on RMA, it has been there for weeks, no response from them. I bought the 3rd one as I could not wait any longer and it lasted under a month.


I find it highly unlikely three motherboards all failed due to manufacturing defects in a matter of months. 

I'd be looking at the case and how the boards are mounted and the power supply. 

The odds of three boards all failing and being completely dead in


----------



## superleeds27

matthew87 said:


> DBaer said:
> 
> 
> 
> I had three fail in 11 months. All the same thing, they just die. I happened to be looking at the last one when it went poof (a small puff of smoke near the two 12 V CPU cables)
> All my other components are fine and test out OK.
> The second one that failed was sent back to Gigabyte on RMA, it has been there for weeks, no response from them. I bought the 3rd one as I could not wait any longer and it lasted under a month.
> 
> 
> 
> I find it highly unlikely three motherboards all failed due to manufacturing defects in a matter of months.
> 
> I'd be looking at the case and how the boards are mounted and the power supply.
> 
> The odds of three boards all failing and being completely dead in
Click to expand...


----------



## KedarWolf

Deleted.


----------



## superleeds27

KedarWolf said:


> Here is a link to the X570 Master F22 BIOS with updated Intel and RealTek Ethernet firmwares, updated integrated graphics GOP firmware and updated microcodes.
> 
> If it doesn't flash with Q-Flash, make a FreeDOS USB with the included RUFUS, copy the CWSDPMI.EXE, flashrom.exe and bios.bin files to it.
> 
> Then boot into BIOS, load BIOS defaults, save the BIOS settings and restart, boot from the USB *NOT UEFI*.
> 
> Next type
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> flashrom -p internal -w bios.bin
> 
> and let it finish.
> 
> *It WILL erase all the saved BIOS profiles so back them up to USB if you're using the F22 BIOS or print screenshots to apply them for after you flash the BIOS if you're on a different BIOS.*
> 
> I swear by flashrom for Ryzen to flash a bios now, only way I'll do it any more. It's been tested for Gigabyte X570 and I use it on my MSI board.
> 
> It is a superior way to completely erase and flash a new BIOS.
> 
> https://drive.google.com/file/d/15jgDV2mBbldP-IdgdOAEgNzos5yaN1MM/view?usp=sharing


Whats the benefit of this - updated Intel and RealTek Ethernet firmwares, updated integrated graphics GOP firmware and updated microcodes.

Why wouldn't GB include them theirselves (If they don't already?)


----------



## KedarWolf

superleeds27 said:


> Whats the benefit of this - updated Intel and RealTek Ethernet firmwares, updated integrated graphics GOP firmware and updated microcodes.
> 
> Why wouldn't GB include them theirselves (If they don't already?)


Motherboard manufacturers never have the latest firmwares etc. They are always a few revisions behind. Only advantages are bug fixes, security patches etc.

The tool I use finds never versions of most I listed and two new microcodes that may or may not affect the CPU you are running.


----------



## panni

Hey,

X70 AORUS Pro user here. I've had 1:1 1900 IF super stable over the past year, using these settings:
VDDP: 900 mV
VDDG: 990 mV
VSoC: 1.125 V

I was on BIOS F6b before, but in anticipation of the new Zen3 chips I made the jump to one of the newer BIOS versions, in this case, F21.

Ported over all of the old settings and can't get 1900 IF stable anymore. The memory seems fine, but especially on lower workloads/longer runtime, the system just crashes hard (turns off), which has been the behaviour of a bad IF OC before.


Do you have any pointers of what might've changed? I've double checked all the memory timings.


Thank you in advance


----------



## Tantawi

KedarWolf said:


> Motherboard manufacturers never have the latest firmwares etc. They are always a few revisions behind. Only advantages are bug fixes, security patches etc.
> 
> The tool I use finds never versions of most I listed and two new microcodes that may or may not affect the CPU you are running.


Awesome! can you share that tool or how to mod other BIOS'es (X570 Elite for example), or even already modded BIOS files?

Thanks.


----------



## KedarWolf

Tantawi said:


> Awesome! can you share that tool or how to mod other BIOS'es (X570 Elite for example), or even already modded BIOS files?
> 
> Thanks.


It's UBU Tool from the WinRaid forums but you need to download MC Extractor and add it to the UBU Tool folder or install Python with the correct options and update colorama for Python. I think there is a readme in the UBU Tool OP how to install and update python.

If you have any trouble, I can mod the latest BIOS for you.

https://www.win-raid.com/t154f16-Tool-Guide-News-quot-UEFI-BIOS-Updater-quot-UBU.html


----------



## Tantawi

KedarWolf said:


> It's UBU Tool from the WinRaid forums but you need to download MC Extractor and add it to the UBU Tool folder or install Python with the correct options and update colorama for Python. I think there is a readme in the UBU Tool OP how to install and update python.
> 
> If you have any trouble, I can mod the latest BIOS for you.
> 
> https://www.win-raid.com/t154f16-Tool-Guide-News-quot-UEFI-BIOS-Updater-quot-UBU.html


Thanks for the tip! I think I can manage, I used that tool during my Intel days few years ago but never thought it works with AMD platform too!


----------



## Tantawi

Here is the F21 bios for (X570 Elite) modded by me with all internal firmwares and microcodes updated:

https://drive.google.com/file/d/1ACohT3OwYOsD8CATEVoXqAqdGNZhfbKf/view?usp=sharing

As always, flash at your own risk. See KederWolf instructions here for how to flash modded BIOS'es: https://www.overclock.net/forum/11-...570-aorus-owners-thread-971.html#post28587010


----------



## panni

panni said:


> Hey,
> 
> X70 AORUS Pro user here. I've had 1:1 1900 IF super stable over the past year, using these settings:
> VDDP: 900 mV
> VDDG: 990 mV
> VSoC: 1.125 V
> 
> I was on BIOS F6b before, but in anticipation of the new Zen3 chips I made the jump to one of the newer BIOS versions, in this case, F21.
> 
> Ported over all of the old settings and can't get 1900 IF stable anymore. The memory seems fine, but especially on lower workloads/longer runtime, the system just crashes hard (turns off), which has been the behaviour of a bad IF OC before.
> 
> 
> Do you have any pointers of what might've changed? I've double checked all the memory timings.
> 
> 
> Thank you in advance


OK, this is weird: When changing tRC from 72 to "auto", it results in an uneven number, 87. Seems quite high, but now the crashes have stopped.

As far as I understood tRC should be an even number.


----------



## MikeS3000

panni said:


> Hey,
> 
> X70 AORUS Pro user here. I've had 1:1 1900 IF super stable over the past year, using these settings:
> VDDP: 900 mV
> VDDG: 990 mV
> VSoC: 1.125 V
> 
> I was on BIOS F6b before, but in anticipation of the new Zen3 chips I made the jump to one of the newer BIOS versions, in this case, F21.
> 
> Ported over all of the old settings and can't get 1900 IF stable anymore. The memory seems fine, but especially on lower workloads/longer runtime, the system just crashes hard (turns off), which has been the behaviour of a bad IF OC before.
> 
> 
> Do you have any pointers of what might've changed? I've double checked all the memory timings.
> 
> 
> Thank you in advance


First, which Windows version? 2004 seems to be more sensitive to unstable IF than 1909. Try lowering your Vsoc to 1.1v. I have the Pro Wifi and my board does not like when to be over 1.1v at 1900. If your LLC is on auto it should vdroop to about 1.06 under load. Try VDDP: 900 mv and VDDG: 950 mv as a starting point. Also, what is your ProcODT set at? If this value is too high it can limit your IF frequency at higher clocks according to Veii.


----------



## panni

MikeS3000 said:


> First, which Windows version? 2004 seems to be more sensitive to unstable IF than 1909. Try lowering your Vsoc to 1.1v. I have the Pro Wifi and my board does not like when to be over 1.1v at 1900. If your LLC is on auto it should vdroop to about 1.06 under load. Try VDDP: 900 mv and VDDG: 950 mv as a starting point. Also, what is your ProcODT set at? If this value is too high it can limit your IF frequency at higher clocks according to Veii.


I'm on 2004, but have been stable on that with my F6b settings as well.

Funnily leaving tRC on auto (=87) at least fixed the immediate crashes and AIDA looks good on 67.1ns (it's Micron E-Die [email protected]). I'll do an extended test run, if it isn't stable, I'll try your suggestions.
I'm fairly certain I need 990 mV on VDDG, though, at least that's what I remember from dialing in the values a year ago.

Timings attached.


----------



## pschorr1123

Sphex_ said:


> Sorry for the delayed response, I was out of town for a few days for a friend's wedding festivities.
> 
> 
> Anyways, I always run stability tests after updating BIOS versions. Especially with the jump I made, I was running F10c before upgrading to F20. I thought about using Q-Flashback, but like I said I was able to get BIOS to kind of snap out of it's weird behavior. I flashed F21 today and re-applied all of my old settings without issue. I'll be running Memory Stability tests tonight and overnight to be sure. I'm also going to fire up a few hours of Horizon tomorrow to see if I can replicate the behavior. Gigabyte accepted my RMA request so I have time to really put this thing through its paces before deciding to send it back or not.


Good to know you stability test after flashing. I was just kinda spit balling ideas as I was at a loss for what would cause your issues. I hope F21 is better for you. I've read some good things about it so far. I'm staying on F7b myself until I need to update for 4000 series although having the ability to play with 1usmus new CTR tool requires newer AGESA has me considering but my system runs fine and I don't want to bork it.


----------



## MakubeX

pal said:


> bcs your bus clock is 98Mhz. you need to put spread spectrum to disable but first you need to put your cpu clock control to auto I think, than you will see spread spectrum option.
> 
> After you set it to disable, you can set your clock to 100mhz again.


The problem was SVM. See the edit in my post with the solution.


----------



## Cata79

Disabling SVM is not a solution.


----------



## panni

OK, crashed after 2 hours of Karhu. Better than before, but not stable.

Lowered VSoC to 1.1V and VDDG to 950 mV. Leaving LLC at High for now.
@MikeS3000 if this doesn't work out, where would you go from here? 

Thanks!


----------



## pal

MakubeX said:


> The problem was SVM. See the edit in my post with the solution.



well, is bus at 100mhz now? I need SVM and worked only id spectrum disabled...


----------



## MikeS3000

panni said:


> OK, crashed after 2 hours of Karhu. Better than before, but not stable.
> 
> Lowered VSoC to 1.1V and VDDG to 950 mV. Leaving LLC at High for now.
> 
> @MikeS3000 if this doesn't work out, where would you go from here?
> 
> Thanks!


I'm no expert, still learning. I would try to leave Vsoc LLC on auto or the lowest setting for now. Things got considerable more unstable the higher I went with Vsoc. I don't know if your system would behave the same. Have your tried DRAM Calculator 1.7.3 and plugged in those settings for timings? From your timings it looks like you are plugging in for dual rank E-die. I like everything about the DRAM suggestions except for the voltages and I think those are too high and for me cause instability the higher I go with vsoc, VDDG and VDDP. It's counter-intuitive for the over-clocker in me as I am so used to higher voltage means greater stability the harder I push things. That DRAM Calculator forum has a wealth of knowledge. If you have single rank memory then I did read from Veii that he suggested values of 36 to 39 ProcODT for non-b-die memory. If it's dual rank then maybe just try some suggestions in the calculator.


----------



## MakubeX

pal said:


> well, is bus at 100mhz now? I need SVM and worked only id spectrum disabled...


Yup, I simply disabled SVM and now HWInfo shows a bus clock of 100 and memory as 1900MHz. Disabling spread spectrum didn't help me. Maybe because I'm setting the bus clock manually. When I set the bus clock the spread spectrum option disappears.


----------



## pal

wierd. maybe I set spectrum to disable and than I restart, after that I set bckl to 100mhz too. not sure. After that, spectrum is hidden, yes.


----------



## panni

MikeS3000 said:


> I'm no expert, still learning. I would try to leave Vsoc LLC on auto or the lowest setting for now. Things got considerable more unstable the higher I went with Vsoc. I don't know if your system would behave the same. Have your tried DRAM Calculator 1.7.3 and plugged in those settings for timings? From your timings it looks like you are plugging in for dual rank E-die. I like everything about the DRAM suggestions except for the voltages and I think those are too high and for me cause instability the higher I go with vsoc, VDDG and VDDP. It's counter-intuitive for the over-clocker in me as I am so used to higher voltage means greater stability the harder I push things. That DRAM Calculator forum has a wealth of knowledge. If you have single rank memory then I did read from Veii that he suggested values of 36 to 39 ProcODT for non-b-die memory. If it's dual rank then maybe just try some suggestions in the calculator.


Hey, just passed 12000% Karhu with 950/900/1.1V. Thank you so much!

Weird how board/CPU behaviour can change in a matter of one year worth of BIOS updates. Now trying it with a medium LLC instead of high.

Edit: Interestingly the board now sets tRC to 72 when set to auto.


----------



## MikeS3000

panni said:


> Hey, just passed 12000% Karhu with 950/900/1.1V. Thank you so much!
> 
> Weird how board/CPU behaviour can change in a matter of one year worth of BIOS updates. Now trying it with a medium LLC instead of high.
> 
> Edit: Interestingly the board now sets tRC to 72 when set to auto.


Cool, glad I could help. A lot has changed with AGESA revisions in the last year so old settings won't necessarily work. Sounds like you need less voltage to be stable which is a good thing!


----------



## monza1412

Something change in the memory department going from F20 to F21 although aida64 bench show no apparent difference. Same settings in the new bios are giving me errors in memtest, pretty annoying and hard to identify the culprit (tried Vdimm, VSoc, Vddp, Geardown mode, different procOdt, etc. and no dice). I'm in the X570I board btw.


----------



## superleeds27

Wonder if we'll eventually see AM4 AGESA combo V2 PI 1.0.8.0 or above?

I think 1.0.8.0 is a BETA, or so I've read?


----------



## DBaer

Well when you figure it out tell me and also tell the three teks at Microcenter that checked out my build. In the meantime my new MSI is running impressively.
Oh, and the second one to fail has been at Gigabyte for a long time, still waiting for the RMA or at least an answer.


----------



## dansi

Seems like a lot of msi cheerleaders here....hmm
We have one that claims 4.9ghz all cores oc with ryzen thanks to msi board...


----------



## KedarWolf

*IMPORTANT NOTE: The tool I used in yesterday's BIOS I posted here was missing the MMTool files needed. It'll still flash and be a working BIOS and the mods seemed to have worked, but I can't promise they all actually did apply.

Reflash this fixed one to be sure.*

Here is a link to the X570 Master F22 BIOS with updated Intel and RealTek Ethernet firmwares, updated integrated graphics GOP firmware and updated microcodes.

If it doesn't flash with Q-Flash, make a FreeDOS USB with the included RUFUS, copy the CWSDPMI.EXE, flashrom.exe and bios.bin files to it.

Then boot into BIOS, load BIOS defaults, save the BIOS settings and restart, boot from the USB *NOT UEFI*.

Next type


Code:


flashrom -p internal -w bios.bin

 and let it finish.

*It WILL erase all the saved BIOS profiles so back them up to USB if you're using the F22 BIOS or print screenshots to apply them for after you flash the BIOS if you're on a different BIOS.*

I swear by flashrom for Ryzen to flash a bios now, only way I'll do it any more. It's been tested for Gigabyte X570 and I use it on my MSI board. 

It is a superior way to completely erase and flash a new BIOS.

https://drive.google.com/file/d/1IcugwGu1Bm1VkEOVMrdtQ_w8vaNCUYbH/view?usp=sharing


----------



## Hyralak

KedarWolf said:


> *IMPORTANT NOTE: The tool I used in yesterday's BIOS I posted here was missing the MMTool files needed. It'll still flash and be a working BIOS and the mods seemed to have worked, but I can't promise they all actually did apply.
> 
> Reflash this fixed one to be sure.*
> 
> Here is a link to the X570 Master F22 BIOS with updated Intel and RealTek Ethernet firmwares, updated integrated graphics GOP firmware and updated microcodes.
> 
> If it doesn't flash with Q-Flash, make a FreeDOS USB with the included RUFUS, copy the CWSDPMI.EXE, flashrom.exe and bios.bin files to it.
> 
> Then boot into BIOS, load BIOS defaults, save the BIOS settings and restart, boot from the USB *NOT UEFI*.
> 
> Next type
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> flashrom -p internal -w bios.bin
> 
> and let it finish.
> 
> *It WILL erase all the saved BIOS profiles so back them up to USB if you're using the F22 BIOS or print screenshots to apply them for after you flash the BIOS if you're on a different BIOS.*
> 
> I swear by flashrom for Ryzen to flash a bios now, only way I'll do it any more. It's been tested for Gigabyte X570 and I use it on my MSI board.
> 
> It is a superior way to completely erase and flash a new BIOS.
> 
> https://drive.google.com/file/d/1IcugwGu1Bm1VkEOVMrdtQ_w8vaNCUYbH/view?usp=sharing





KedarWolf thank you for bios mod! 

Your modded bios has fixed an issue I was having with SLI and XMP on F20,F21,F22. Windows would say my SLI configuration has changed and when enabling it the screen would blink and go back to SLI disabled. If i disabled XMP it would work (if i manually set the XMP values SLI would not enable either)

Any bios below F20 worked flawlessly for the last year. Gigabyte support was less than helpful. They said SLI & XMP was working for them on F20,F21,F22 so it must be my hardware and recommended I reseat the cards, memory and SLI bridge as well as replace the SLI bridge even though SLI and XMP worked prior to F20 it was my hardware's fault. Your bios mod has it working as expected again!
Thank you


----------



## KedarWolf

Hyralak said:


> KedarWolf thank you for bios mod!
> 
> Your modded bios has fixed an issue I was having with SLI and XMP on F20,F21,F22. Windows would say my SLI configuration has changed and when enabling it the screen would blink and go back to SLI disabled. If i disabled XMP it would work (if i manually set the XMP values SLI would not enable either)
> 
> Any bios below F20 worked flawlessly for the last year. Gigabyte support was less than helpful. They said SLI & XMP was working for them on F20,F21,F22 so it must be my hardware and recommended I reseat the cards, memory and SLI bridge as well as replace the SLI bridge even though SLI and XMP worked prior to F20 it was my hardware's fault. Your bios mod has it working as expected again!
> Thank you


----------



## scaramonga

Most likely because, normal flashing does not erase some values that have been set in BIOS, and this screws things up. Using the 'Flashrom' method will completely wipe the slate


----------



## nowarranty

nowarranty said:


> Follow up, I tried F21 after reading some of the comments on gigabyte forum. Clear cmos, flashed, clear cmos and same issue as F20.
> 
> Windows reaches the startup logo then instantly crashes. Unusable bios for me, this is all stock settings with "load optimized defaults". I also tried manually settings voltages, memory, and changing the llc but it did not work.
> 
> Back to f12, I will have to wait for another bios from gigabyte that actually works. Hopefully soon we will have a bios that works on all setups.



Has anyone here who had problems with F20 and F21 successfully used F22? Want to give it a try, but im unsure if gigabyte was able to fix whatever "weird" behavior their bios has. I will probably take some screenshots of bios and try to flash. I still need to check gigabyte forum. Chances are if f22 is still crashing there is no point in me testing it, just trying to save some time in advance


----------



## dansi

Im happy with f21, dont feel a need to go f22 and reset everything.
I just needed to do a tick of positive offset to vsoc and it's great. Got lower aida64 latency then before, no more whea errors


----------



## nowarranty

dansi said:


> Im happy with f21, dont feel a need to go f22 and reset everything.
> I just needed to do a tick of positive offset to vsoc and it's great. Got lower aida64 latency then before, no more whea errors


f21 doesnt work for me, and many others :jealoussm
was same with f20. that's why i quoted my old post. no idea what gigabyte is doing. i do want the updated microcodes from newer releases but it doesnt help if they wont work


----------



## KedarWolf

nowarranty said:


> Has anyone here who had problems with F20 and F21 successfully used F22? Want to give it a try, but im unsure if gigabyte was able to fix whatever "weird" behavior their bios has. I will probably take some screenshots of bios and try to flash. I still need to check gigabyte forum. Chances are if f22 is still crashing there is no point in me testing it, just trying to save some time in advance


Did you try flashing it with flashrom.

See my post and the modded BIOS.

https://www.overclock.net/forum/11-...570-aorus-owners-thread-974.html#post28587952

Flashrom fixes stuff regular flashing can't.


----------



## FranZe

KedarWolf said:


> Did you try flashing it with flashrom.
> 
> See my post and the modded BIOS.
> 
> https://www.overclock.net/forum/11-...570-aorus-owners-thread-974.html#post28587952
> 
> Flashrom fixes stuff regular flashing can't.


I did this. Is the agesa right?


----------



## Tantawi

KedarWolf said:


> *IMPORTANT NOTE: The tool I used in yesterday's BIOS I posted here was missing the MMTool files needed. It'll still flash and be a working BIOS and the mods seemed to have worked, but I can't promise they all actually did apply.
> 
> Reflash this fixed one to be sure.*


The MMTool is not needed anymore for the recent versions, per the info in the thread, it would fail to integrate the firmwares otherwise, so no need to worry here, the old BIOS you generated is exactly like the new one.


----------



## Arpeggio

nowarranty said:


> f21 doesnt work for me, and many others :jealoussm
> was same with f20. that's why i quoted my old post. no idea what gigabyte is doing. i do want the updated microcodes from newer releases but it doesnt help if they wont work


Also to me the F21 does not work as for all the others after the F4 series.
The memories I am using are Corsair CMK16GX4M2B3200C16 (Gigabyte X570 Aorus Elite + Ryzen 3600) that work perfectly with the F4g bios I am currently using (default settings enabling only the XMP profile: perfectly stable system).
Both F20 and F21 with ALL conceivable configurations lead to the same result: BSOD or application crashes at random times. The only note is that the system is much more stable with the DRAM Power Down Mode disabled (in any case every 10/20 minutes crash or BSOD DRIVER IRQL NOT LESS OR EQUAL or BSOD KERNEL LOCK ENTRY LEAKED ON THREAD TERMINATION)
the problem is that not being able to update the BIOS with the latest ones I have to accept the fact that I cannot fix the SMM Callout Privilege Escalation bug. Only solution I see is either replace motherboard vendor or try other DRAMs


----------



## pschorr1123

Arpeggio said:


> Also to me the F21 does not work as for all the others after the F4 series.
> The memories I am using are Corsair CMK16GX4M2B3200C16 (Gigabyte X570 Aorus Elite + Ryzen 3600) that work perfectly with the F4g bios I am currently using (default settings enabling only the XMP profile: perfectly stable system).
> Both F20 and F21 with ALL conceivable configurations lead to the same result: BSOD or application crashes at random times. The only note is that the system is much more stable with the DRAM Power Down Mode disabled (in any case every 10/20 minutes crash or BSOD DRIVER IRQL NOT LESS OR EQUAL or BSOD KERNEL LOCK ENTRY LEAKED ON THREAD TERMINATION)
> the problem is that not being able to update the BIOS with the latest ones I have to accept the fact that I cannot fix the SMM Callout Privilege Escalation bug. Only solution I see is either replace motherboard vendor or try other DRAMs


Have you tested RAM stability using mem test hcl or similar? More often than not with random bsod's it's the RAM. You can also download and run AIDA64 and run the system stress test to see if it will crash out. Screen shot all errors as you will need them for the RAM rma process. Also pull 1 stick of RAM out to test each stick individually. 99% of the time it's 1 faulty module. 

Also note that the sub timings get set tighter automatically by each newer AGESA/bios when simply loading the XMP. Need to document set timings that worked in earlier bios then manually enter in bios. Otherwise if a setting is left at auto it may get set to something that your RAM/ or IMC doesn't like *some of these can even change upon reboot

Note if only using 2 sticks of RAM that you are using the 2nd and 4th slot (going left to right starting from CPU) this is very important on Daisy Chain Memory Topology boards like most X570s.


----------



## prymortal

Arpeggio said:


> Also to me the F21 does not work as for all the others after the F4 series.
> The memories I am using are Corsair CMK16GX4M2B3200C16 (Gigabyte X570 Aorus Elite + Ryzen 3600) that work perfectly with the F4g bios I am currently using (default settings enabling only the XMP profile: perfectly stable system).
> Both F20 and F21 with ALL conceivable configurations lead to the same result: BSOD or application crashes at random times. The only note is that the system is much more stable with the DRAM Power Down Mode disabled (in any case every 10/20 minutes crash or BSOD DRIVER IRQL NOT LESS OR EQUAL or BSOD KERNEL LOCK ENTRY LEAKED ON THREAD TERMINATION)
> the problem is that not being able to update the BIOS with the latest ones I have to accept the fact that I cannot fix the SMM Callout Privilege Escalation bug. Only solution I see is either replace motherboard vendor or try other DRAMs


Different Corsair Ram: CMW32GX4M43200C16, same specs more or less, Same BSOD, different game different Errors.
Can't remember how I fixed it but it was either changing to 2T timing, bumping ram voltage to 1.4V @xmp or reseating the Ram. Whatever I did way back then did fix it all that. I did upgrade to CMW32GX4M4C3600C18 then the current G.skillz after hence why I dont remember.


----------



## Medizinmann

Arpeggio said:


> Also to me the F21 does not work as for all the others after the F4 series.
> The memories I am using are Corsair CMK16GX4M2B3200C16 (Gigabyte X570 Aorus Elite + Ryzen 3600) that work perfectly with the F4g bios I am currently using (default settings enabling only the XMP profile: perfectly stable system).
> Both F20 and F21 with ALL conceivable configurations lead to the same result: BSOD or application crashes at random times. The only note is that the system is much more stable with the DRAM Power Down Mode disabled (in any case every 10/20 minutes crash or BSOD DRIVER IRQL NOT LESS OR EQUAL or BSOD KERNEL LOCK ENTRY LEAKED ON THREAD TERMINATION)
> the problem is that not being able to update the BIOS with the latest ones I have to accept the fact that I cannot fix the SMM Callout Privilege Escalation bug. Only solution I see is either replace motherboard vendor or try other DRAMs


Looks like instable RAM OC - failed XMP...

As always - get DRAM Calc and Thaiphoon burner and try to enter XMP settings manually…

Best regards,
Medizinmann


----------



## KedarWolf

FranZe said:


> I did this. Is the agesa right?


Check with someone else on F22. It's the newest BIOS.

They might have gone back to an earlier AGESA I think. I'm only modding the BIOS for you peeps, not running a Gigabyte board.

I DON'T change or mod the AGESA at all, nor does the tool I use to mod the BIOS.


----------



## KedarWolf

Tantawi said:


> The MMTool is not needed anymore for the recent versions, per the info in the thread, it would fail to integrate the firmwares otherwise, so no need to worry here, the old BIOS you generated is exactly like the new one.



Oh thanks, that's good to know.


----------



## KedarWolf

KedarWolf said:


> *IMPORTANT NOTE: The tool I used in yesterday's BIOS I posted here was missing the MMTool files needed. It'll still flash and be a working BIOS and the mods seemed to have worked, but I can't promise they all actually did apply.
> 
> Reflash this fixed one to be sure.*
> 
> Here is a link to the X570 Master F22 BIOS with updated Intel and RealTek Ethernet firmwares, updated integrated graphics GOP firmware and updated microcodes.
> 
> If it doesn't flash with Q-Flash, make a FreeDOS USB with the included RUFUS, copy the CWSDPMI.EXE, flashrom.exe and bios.bin files to it.
> 
> Then boot into BIOS, load BIOS defaults, save the BIOS settings and restart, boot from the USB *NOT UEFI*.
> 
> Next type
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> flashrom -p internal -w bios.bin
> 
> and let it finish.
> 
> *It WILL erase all the saved BIOS profiles so back them up to USB if you're using the F22 BIOS or print screenshots to apply them for after you flash the BIOS if you're on a different BIOS.*
> 
> I swear by flashrom for Ryzen to flash a bios now, only way I'll do it any more. It's been tested for Gigabyte X570 and I use it on my MSI board.
> 
> It is a superior way to completely erase and flash a new BIOS.
> 
> https://drive.google.com/file/d/1IcugwGu1Bm1VkEOVMrdtQ_w8vaNCUYbH/view?usp=sharing





Tantawi said:


> The MMTool is not needed anymore for the recent versions, per the info in the thread, it would fail to integrate the firmwares otherwise, so no need to worry here, the old BIOS you generated is exactly like the new one.


----------



## superleeds27

KedarWolf said:


> Check with someone else on F22. It's the newest BIOS.
> 
> They might have gone back to an earlier AGESA I think. I'm only modding the BIOS for you peeps, not running a Gigabyte board.
> 
> I DON'T change or mod the AGESA at all, nor does the tool I use to mod the BIOS.


It's the latest.


----------



## nowarranty

KedarWolf said:


> Did you try flashing it with flashrom.
> 
> See my post and the modded BIOS.
> 
> https://www.overclock.net/forum/11-...570-aorus-owners-thread-974.html#post28587952
> 
> Flashrom fixes stuff regular flashing can't.


i guess I will have to give this a try, I always thought bios utility would be free of problems but these past few bios have proved me wrong. 


pschorr1123 said:


> Have you tested RAM stability using mem test hcl or similar? More often than not with random bsod's it's the RAM. You can also download and run AIDA64 and run the system stress test to see if it will crash out. Screen shot all errors as you will need them for the RAM rma process. Also pull 1 stick of RAM out to test each stick individually. 99% of the time it's 1 faulty module.
> 
> Also note that the sub timings get set tighter automatically by each newer AGESA/bios when simply loading the XMP. Need to document set timings that worked in earlier bios then manually enter in bios. Otherwise if a setting is left at auto it may get set to something that your RAM/ or IMC doesn't like *some of these can even change upon reboot
> 
> Note if only using 2 sticks of RAM that you are using the 2nd and 4th slot (going left to right starting from CPU) this is very important on Daisy Chain Memory Topology boards like most X570s.


seems a lot of us having similar problems to his.
I tested memory overclocks on f12 to stabilize, but im referring to stock settings. stock works fine on f12 but f20 and f21 reboot when windows logo comes up.
default settings work flawless on older bios, but newer bios i cant boot with any variation of settings, im going to try kedarwolfs method and see if for whatever reason that works.


----------



## dox81

KedarWolf said:


> Check with someone else on F22. It's the newest BIOS.
> 
> They might have gone back to an earlier AGESA I think. I'm only modding the BIOS for you peeps, not running a Gigabyte board.
> 
> I DON'T change or mod the AGESA at all, nor does the tool I use to mod the BIOS.


Hi man,
I'd like, if possible, to be able to mod/compile my own BIOS and even share it here. Do you have any public git repo or any hints/guides on how I could get started on it?
Running your latest F22 for Aorus Master. Flawless. Hope you could help with some other builds in the future.
Thanks.


----------



## nowarranty

dox81 said:


> Hi man,
> I'd like, if possible, to be able to mod/compile my own BIOS and even share it here. Do you have any public git repo or any hints/guides on how I could get started on it?
> Running your latest F22 for Aorus Master. Flawless. Hope you could help with some other builds in the future.
> Thanks.


https://www.win-raid.com/f16-BIOS-Modding-Guides-and-Problems.html is best forum for modding


----------



## Arpeggio

pschorr1123 said:


> Have you tested RAM stability using mem test hcl or similar? More often than not with random bsod's it's the RAM. You can also download and run AIDA64 and run the system stress test to see if it will crash out. Screen shot all errors as you will need them for the RAM rma process. Also pull 1 stick of RAM out to test each stick individually. 99% of the time it's 1 faulty module.
> 
> Also note that the sub timings get set tighter automatically by each newer AGESA/bios when simply loading the XMP. Need to document set timings that worked in earlier bios then manually enter in bios. Otherwise if a setting is left at auto it may get set to something that your RAM/ or IMC doesn't like *some of these can even change upon reboot
> 
> Note if only using 2 sticks of RAM that you are using the 2nd and 4th slot (going left to right starting from CPU) this is very important on Daisy Chain Memory Topology boards like most X570s.


I did all the checks you indicated but I was unable to resolve


----------



## Arpeggio

prymortal said:


> Different Corsair Ram: CMW32GX4M43200C16, same specs more or less, Same BSOD, different game different Errors.
> Can't remember how I fixed it but it was either changing to 2T timing, bumping ram voltage to 1.4V @xmp or reseating the Ram. Whatever I did way back then did fix it all that. I did upgrade to CMW32GX4M4C3600C18 then the current G.skillz after hence why I dont remember.


if you could remember the magic potion I would be grateful


----------



## Arpeggio

Medizinmann said:


> Looks like instable RAM OC - failed XMP...
> 
> As always - get DRAM Calc and Thaiphoon burner and try to enter XMP settings manually…
> 
> Best regards,
> Medizinmann


could you tell me how to use DRAM Calc and Thaiphoon Burner? otherwise is there a reliable guide on how to do it? Thank you


----------



## MartB

Im doing some audio production lately and my usb DAC is crackling rhythmically whenever i have ryzen master open (it crackles on every refresh), or something intensive is happening while i playback music.

I read online that this could be related to infinity fabric stability, but i downclocked my ram to 2133mhz with a fabric clock of 1067 and it still crackles.

I also tried lowering the VDDP and VDDG voltages to 900mv and 950mv from the default my motherboard set (1000mv and 1050mv)

Can anyone point me into the right direction with this?
The dac works perfectly fine with other PCs im starting to wonder whether my CPU / Mainboard is defective.

Its the same crackling this guy gets in this video: 




Board: Aorus xtreme
CPU: 3900X
BIOS: F22


----------



## bassman33

I had audio cracking when i first built my pc on a focusrite interface but traced it to when i had open something using the audio interface asio drivers as well as the standard windows drivers e.g. running a DAW and youtube at the same time. I think the asio drivers took priority over windows
Eventually i worked out lowering the sample size buffer solved the problem and eventually a driver update came out and the problem went away completely.
My issue sounded distorted, but it was definitly nothing to do with the pc hardware in the end, just drivers and windows etc.
Its not about your pc components running too fast and slow r.e. infinity fabric, id consider doing some testing with other interfaces if u have any and play around with drivers and buffer sizes


----------



## MartB

I tried the onboard now, and it also crackles the exact same way.
Im beyond confused here, i disabled asio on the interface and im running on wasapi only, still the same.


----------



## bassman33

What interface?
If u are playing a game or just watching youtube does this happen?
This is not going to be hardware based, especially as your interface funxtions normally on other computers (as did mine) and its not cpu based either.

I also found changing the power plan to affect this. On low power it did it but on high it was fine. Once i changed the sample size in the interface it was fine, and it never occurred when normal non audio production apps were the only things running


----------



## pschorr1123

Arpeggio said:


> could you tell me how to use DRAM Calc and Thaiphoon Burner? otherwise is there a reliable guide on how to do it? Thank you


Really good guide here to get you started. https://www.reddit.com/r/Amd/comments/clbvod/guide_overclocking_your_ram_from_one_noobie_to/

Once you get a Tiaphoon burner Screenshot posted here others will be able to guide you to stabilize your setup.


----------



## Anypaper

MartB said:


> Im doing some audio production lately and my usb DAC is crackling rhythmically whenever i have ryzen master open (it crackles on every refresh), or something intensive is happening while i playback music.
> 
> I read online that this could be related to infinity fabric stability, but i downclocked my ram to 2133mhz with a fabric clock of 1067 and it still crackles.
> 
> I also tried lowering the VDDP and VDDG voltages to 900mv and 950mv from the default my motherboard set (1000mv and 1050mv)
> 
> Can anyone point me into the right direction with this?
> The dac works perfectly fine with other PCs im starting to wonder whether my CPU / Mainboard is defective.
> 
> Its the same crackling this guy gets in this video: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b6jt__Ryo1s
> 
> Board: Aorus xtreme
> CPU: 3900X
> BIOS: F22


Try to fix your Vsoc to 1.1v, vddp 900mv and vddg 950. Maybe you need to enable or disable Spread Spectrum in Bios.


----------



## Arpeggio

pschorr1123 said:


> Really good guide here to get you started. https://www.reddit.com/r/Amd/comments/clbvod/guide_overclocking_your_ram_from_one_noobie_to/
> 
> Once you get a Tiaphoon burner Screenshot posted here others will be able to guide you to stabilize your setup.


I ran the guide to the letter and set these parameters in the bios (much more stable) but still crash every 20/30 min :-(


----------



## pschorr1123

Arpeggio said:


> I ran the guide to the letter and set these parameters in the bios (much more stable) but still crash every 20/30 min :-(


If I were you I would try to manually set the XMP timings to try to get stable before tightening them down. For example 16, 18,18,18 for you primary timings. Best to just set XMP then go into Windows and use Ryzen Master or Zen Timings to screenshot all the RAM timings the bios sets when you select XMP for your kit then go back in and manually set those values.

Rtt park and ProcODT are very important for RAM stablity. I had a kit of Hynix AFR for my daughter's build and could not get stable at all until I set the rtt park to 48. Your mileage may vary. Try alternate values for cad bus, rtt park, and procODT that the calc suggests. I circled the settings in Dram Calc pic below that you can try alternate values for 

I'm not a good RAM OCer so hopefully someone else can look at your timings and set you on the right path. Do


----------



## Arpeggio

pschorr1123 said:


> If I were you I would try to manually set the XMP timings to try to get stable before tightening them down. For example 16, 18,18,18 for you primary timings. Best to just set XMP then go into Windows and use Ryzen Master or Zen Timings to screenshot all the RAM timings the bios sets when you select XMP for your kit then go back in and manually set those values.
> 
> Rtt park and ProcODT are very important for RAM stablity. I had a kit of Hynix AFR for my daughter's build and could not get stable at all until I set the rtt park to 48. Your mileage may vary. Try alternate values for cad bus, rtt park, and procODT that the calc suggests. I circled the settings in Dram Calc pic below that you can try alternate values for
> 
> I'm not a good RAM OCer so hopefully someone else can look at your timings and set you on the right path. Do


Thanks, i am waiting if anyone can give me information on how to change the parameters calculated by DRAM Calculator because the ones I posted still make the system unstable with the latest BIOS F21 for the X570 Elite. P.S. it still seems absurd to me that the F4g BIOS works fine for me and the latest BIOSes have introduced errors without having foreseen non-regression tests during development :-(

This in attach is current stable F4g Bios infor from Ryzen Master


----------



## pschorr1123

Arpeggio said:


> Thanks, i am waiting if anyone can give me information on how to change the parameters calculated by DRAM Calculator because the ones I posted still make the system unstable with the latest BIOS F21 for the X570 Elite. P.S. it still seems absurd to me that the F4g BIOS works fine for me and the latest BIOSes have introduced errors without having foreseen non-regression tests during development :-(
> 
> This in attach is current stable F4g Bios infor from Ryzen Master


Is this screen showing settings after you load bios safe defaults? As it looks like 2133 memclock with the fabric running at 1200 in uncoupled mode which is very un ideal as you incur a huge latency penalty.

People have reported issues with the latest bios/ AGESA revisions. Tiaphoon burner isn't always accurate about reporting RAM ICs. You can Google the serial on the white sticker (CM16GX4M2B3200cl16 rev 5.2) on the back of your RAM including the rev number to verify they are indeed Hynix AFRs.


----------



## Arpeggio

pschorr1123 said:


> Is this screen showing settings after you load bios safe defaults? As it looks like 2133 memclock with the fabric running at 1200 in uncoupled mode which is very un ideal as you incur a huge latency penalty.
> 
> People have reported issues with the latest bios/ AGESA revisions. Tiaphoon burner isn't always accurate about reporting RAM ICs. You can Google the serial on the white sticker (CM16GX4M2B3200cl16 rev 5.2) on the back of your RAM including the rev number to verify they are indeed Hynix AFRs.


BIOS F4g only enabled XMP defaults

.... this is the white sticker


----------



## pschorr1123

Arpeggio said:


> BIOS F4g only enabled XMP defaults
> 
> .... this is the white sticker


ver 5.39 according to this site below is Hynix MFR. Perhaps see if Dram calc advises anything different for MFR vs AFR

https://www.reddit.com/r/overclocking/wiki/ram/ddr4#wiki_8gbit_mfr

edit: did you save your Tiaphoon burner report as html so you can import that file into the Calc? This is a very important step otherwise you have to enter all timings in NS to calculate the MTS you desire


----------



## MikeS3000

KedarWolf said:


> *IMPORTANT NOTE: The tool I used in yesterday's BIOS I posted here was missing the MMTool files needed. It'll still flash and be a working BIOS and the mods seemed to have worked, but I can't promise they all actually did apply.
> 
> Reflash this fixed one to be sure.*
> 
> Here is a link to the X570 Master F22 BIOS with updated Intel and RealTek Ethernet firmwares, updated integrated graphics GOP firmware and updated microcodes.
> 
> If it doesn't flash with Q-Flash, make a FreeDOS USB with the included RUFUS, copy the CWSDPMI.EXE, flashrom.exe and bios.bin files to it.
> 
> Then boot into BIOS, load BIOS defaults, save the BIOS settings and restart, boot from the USB *NOT UEFI*.
> 
> Next type
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> flashrom -p internal -w bios.bin
> 
> and let it finish.
> 
> *It WILL erase all the saved BIOS profiles so back them up to USB if you're using the F22 BIOS or print screenshots to apply them for after you flash the BIOS if you're on a different BIOS.*
> 
> I swear by flashrom for Ryzen to flash a bios now, only way I'll do it any more. It's been tested for Gigabyte X570 and I use it on my MSI board.
> 
> It is a superior way to completely erase and flash a new BIOS.
> 
> https://drive.google.com/file/d/1IcugwGu1Bm1VkEOVMrdtQ_w8vaNCUYbH/view?usp=sharing


So basically if I want to flash the latest f22 on my Aorus Pro Wifi I would just use the same files in that download except for substituting the Pro Wifi BIOS and renaming that file to bios.bin and flash after I create a FreeDOS USB with Rufus? What are the advantages to this method vs. Qflash?


----------



## KedarWolf

MikeS3000 said:


> So basically if I want to flash the latest f22 on my Aorus Pro Wifi I would just use the same files in that download except for substituting the Pro Wifi BIOS and renaming that file to bios.bin and flash after I create a FreeDOS USB with Rufus? What are the advantages to this method vs. Qflash?


I can mod a BIOS for you, I use a tool to convert it to a bios.bin and mod it with updated firmwares etc.

BBIAB, preparing it for you.

Oh, and the advantages are it completely erases the old BIOS and flashes the new one clean. It really is the best way to flash a BIOS for X570.


----------



## MikeS3000

KedarWolf said:


> I can mod a BIOS for you, I use a tool to convert it to a bios.bin and mod it with updated firmwares etc.
> 
> BBIAB, preparing it for you.
> 
> Oh, and the advantages are it completely erases the old BIOS and flashes the new one clean. It really is the best way to flash a BIOS for X570.


I appreciate it!


----------



## KedarWolf

MikeS3000 said:


> I appreciate it!


Make a FreeDOS USB with the included RUFUS, copy the CWSDPMI.EXE, flashrom.exe and bios.bin files to it.

Then boot into BIOS, load BIOS defaults, save the BIOS settings and restart, boot from the USB *NOT UEFI*.

Next type


Code:


flashrom -p internal -w bios.bin

 and let it finish.

*It WILL erase all the saved BIOS profiles so back them up to USB if you're using the F22 BIOS or print screenshots to apply them for after you flash the BIOS if you're on a different BIOS.*

*X570 Aorus Pro WiFi F22 Modded.*

https://drive.google.com/file/d/1yc553GMhjUlvB-AXVMy_kv6tCGXvFRTx/view?usp=sharing


----------



## MikeS3000

KedarWolf said:


> Make a FreeDOS USB with the included RUFUS, copy the CWSDPMI.EXE, flashrom.exe and bios.bin files to it.
> 
> Then boot into BIOS, load BIOS defaults, save the BIOS settings and restart, boot from the USB *NOT UEFI*.
> 
> Next type
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> flashrom -p internal -w bios.bin
> 
> and let it finish.
> 
> *It WILL erase all the saved BIOS profiles so back them up to USB if you're using the F22 BIOS or print screenshots to apply them for after you flash the BIOS if you're on a different BIOS.*
> 
> *X570 Aorus Pro WiFi F22 Modded.*
> 
> https://drive.google.com/file/d/1yc553GMhjUlvB-AXVMy_kv6tCGXvFRTx/view?usp=sharing


It flashed just fine. I'm going to run a memtest overnight to see if this solves some of the weirdness I have been having with unstable IF at 1900. Thank you.


----------



## nowarranty

Arpeggio said:


> could you tell me how to use DRAM Calc and Thaiphoon Burner? otherwise is there a reliable guide on how to do it? Thank you


https://www.overclock.net/forum/28156606-post2878.html


----------



## nowarranty

KedarWolf said:


> Did you try flashing it with flashrom.
> 
> See my post and the modded BIOS.
> 
> https://www.overclock.net/forum/11-...570-aorus-owners-thread-974.html#post28587952
> 
> Flashrom fixes stuff regular flashing can't.


which tool are you using to extract .bin from the .f22 file? should I give efiflash a try? noticed it came inside the zip from gigabyte site
Was also curious if you could explain to me what the flashrom is going to do different than qflash utility, I want to give it a try tomorrow and see if the newer bios will work. will be glad if it works, but will still be upset that the official flashing method does not work. luckily the board has dual bios and flashback but it's still a pain to get bad results with the official bios


----------



## Arpeggio

pschorr1123 said:


> ver 5.39 according to this site below is Hynix MFR. Perhaps see if Dram calc advises anything different for MFR vs AFR
> 
> https://www.reddit.com/r/overclocking/wiki/ram/ddr4#wiki_8gbit_mfr
> 
> edit: did you save your Tiaphoon burner report as html so you can import that file into the Calc? This is a very important step otherwise you have to enter all timings in NS to calculate the MTS you desire


yes I did, and I also clicked on the link to "convert to ns"

in attach diff. from AFR & MFR Dram calc.


----------



## MyUsername

KedarWolf said:


> *IMPORTANT NOTE: The tool I used in yesterday's BIOS I posted here was missing the MMTool files needed. It'll still flash and be a working BIOS and the mods seemed to have worked, but I can't promise they all actually did apply.
> 
> Reflash this fixed one to be sure.*
> 
> Here is a link to the X570 Master F22 BIOS with updated Intel and RealTek Ethernet firmwares, updated integrated graphics GOP firmware and updated microcodes.
> 
> If it doesn't flash with Q-Flash, make a FreeDOS USB with the included RUFUS, copy the CWSDPMI.EXE, flashrom.exe and bios.bin files to it.
> 
> Then boot into BIOS, load BIOS defaults, save the BIOS settings and restart, boot from the USB *NOT UEFI*.
> 
> Next type
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> flashrom -p internal -w bios.bin
> 
> and let it finish.
> 
> *It WILL erase all the saved BIOS profiles so back them up to USB if you're using the F22 BIOS or print screenshots to apply them for after you flash the BIOS if you're on a different BIOS.*
> 
> I swear by flashrom for Ryzen to flash a bios now, only way I'll do it any more. It's been tested for Gigabyte X570 and I use it on my MSI board.
> 
> It is a superior way to completely erase and flash a new BIOS.
> 
> https://drive.google.com/file/d/1IcugwGu1Bm1VkEOVMrdtQ_w8vaNCUYbH/view?usp=sharing


Thank you for giving me some confidence with UBU. I did try this a few months ago but I chickened out as flashing it with qflash had an error and I was unable to get freedos to boot. Now I figured out why freedos wasn't working(Rufus was to blame) and now I've successfully modded my own bios and flashed with your suggested flashrom. Your mod works perfectly btw thanks man.


----------



## pschorr1123

Arpeggio said:


> yes I did, and I also clicked on the link to "convert to ns"
> 
> in attach diff. from AFR & MFR Dram calc.



I would ignore the timings suggested by calc and just try the kits XMP profile timings to start with. Also the recommended voltages seem off to me. The calc shows vddp and vddg being the same (.900) however, there is always a.05 delta minimum between the 2 ie my vddp is .900 and cldo vddg is .095. Don't be afraid to bump up the ddr voltage to 1.39 can always lower later after getting stable.

prior to any RAM OC you need to load RAM XMP 1st. This will let the board set things for the rated XMP. After loading xmp save and exit bios then re enter bios and config RAM

note: if you config cldo_vddg under amd/cbs menu you will need to cold boot the machine and hold down the power button 15 seconds with power cord unplugged so the capacitor can drain and the setting can take effect. If you just exit bios and boot to Windows the voltage will not be applied

Hopefully another X570 user with Hynix MFRs can chime in and help you out as I'm just a noob. I bought the very over priced Samsung B-dies during the RAM price fixing of 2017 so I would have an easier time. I paid $225 for 16GB I cry when I see same 3200 cl14 flare X kit on sale for $90 @ Newegg


----------



## Arpeggio

pschorr1123 said:


> I would ignore the timings suggested by calc and just try the kits XMP profile timings to start with. Also the recommended voltages seem off to me. The calc shows vddp and vddg being the same (.900) however, there is always a.05 delta minimum between the 2 ie my vddp is .900 and cldo vddg is .095. Don't be afraid to bump up the ddr voltage to 1.39 can always lower later after getting stable.
> 
> prior to any RAM OC you need to load RAM XMP 1st. This will let the board set things for the rated XMP. After loading xmp save and exit bios then re enter bios and config RAM
> 
> note: if you config cldo_vddg under amd/cbs menu you will need to cold boot the machine and hold down the power button 15 seconds with power cord unplugged so the capacitor can drain and the setting can take effect. If you just exit bios and boot to Windows the voltage will not be applied
> 
> Hopefully another X570 user with Hynix MFRs can chime in and help you out as I'm just a noob. I bought the very over priced Samsung B-dies during the RAM price fixing of 2017 so I would have an easier time. I paid $225 for 16GB I cry when I see same 3200 cl14 flare X kit on sale for $90 @ Newegg


I will do so and post the screenshots of the bios screens for any indications and / or corrections, thanks ... see you soon


----------



## Netherwind

MartB said:


> Im doing some audio production lately and my usb DAC is crackling rhythmically whenever i have ryzen master open (it crackles on every refresh), or something intensive is happening while i playback music.
> 
> I read online that this could be related to infinity fabric stability, but i downclocked my ram to 2133mhz with a fabric clock of 1067 and it still crackles.
> 
> I also tried lowering the VDDP and VDDG voltages to 900mv and 950mv from the default my motherboard set (1000mv and 1050mv)
> 
> Can anyone point me into the right direction with this?
> The dac works perfectly fine with other PCs im starting to wonder whether my CPU / Mainboard is defective.
> 
> Its the same crackling this guy gets in this video: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b6jt__Ryo1s
> 
> Board: Aorus xtreme
> CPU: 3900X
> BIOS: F22


Had the same problem on my Elite board while having my HyperX Cloud II connected to one of the USB 2.0 ports. The only solution for me was to use the 3.0+ ports instead.


----------



## Tantawi

nowarranty said:


> which tool are you using to extract .bin from the .f22 file? should I give efiflash a try? noticed it came inside the zip from gigabyte site
> Was also curious if you could explain to me what the flashrom is going to do different than qflash utility, I want to give it a try tomorrow and see if the newer bios will work. will be glad if it works, but will still be upset that the official flashing method does not work. luckily the board has dual bios and flashback but it's still a pain to get bad results with the official bios


You don't need tools for that, you just rename the file from xx.F22 to bios.bin and that is it. The BIOS file you download from Gigabyte is already a binary file.


----------



## nowarranty

Tantawi said:


> You don't need tools for that, you just rename the file from xx.F22 to bios.bin and that is it. The BIOS file you download from Gigabyte is already a binary file.


how about for efiflash, should i give it a try before doing flashrom?
curious why gigabyte bundles it inside the bios zip and whether it's preferred over q-flash


----------



## MikeS3000

When I flashed my bios last night with flashrom, would that have wiped and flashed my backup (secondary) bios on the board? Just curious if there is even a backup bios loaded after that flash.


----------



## icemanjkh

KedarWolf said:


> Oh, and the advantages are it completely erases the old BIOS and flashes the new one clean. It really is the best way to flash a BIOS for X570.


Is this is any better/different to the "Q-FLASH PLUS" method (available on X570 Master)?

Q-FLASH+ method is where you plug a USB containing the desired firmware (renamed to 'gigabyte.bin') into the 'BIOS' USB port at the rear IO panel and press the QFLASH+ button, when the PC is powered OFF.
Q-Flash (non plus) is where you flash via the BIOS GUI/Windows.


----------



## KedarWolf

icemanjkh said:


> Is this is any better/different to the "Q-FLASH PLUS" method (available on X570 Master)?
> 
> Q-FLASH+ method is where you plug a USB containing the desired firmware (renamed to 'gigabyte.bin') into the 'BIOS' USB port at the rear IO panel and press the QFLASH+ button, when the PC is powered OFF.
> Q-Flash (non plus) is where you flash via the BIOS GUI/Windows.


I don't know about Gigabyte but both of those methods on my MSI board do NOT delete my BIOS profiles so I don't think they are really doing a full erase.


----------



## nowarranty

Looks like same problem on F22 as I (and others) had on F21 and F20. Tried Q-Flash and flashrom.

Instant crash when windows logo starts.

At this point I would actually love to know what the problem is. I can reproduce the problem constantly, I have no issues at all on F12 and before. With linux I can just load the latest microcode update before the kernel but for windows I'm stuck with an outdated bios.


----------



## pal

great, on F22 setting EDC value works, like on F12b.


----------



## MyUsername

icemanjkh said:


> Is this is any better/different to the "Q-FLASH PLUS" method (available on X570 Master)?
> 
> Q-FLASH+ method is where you plug a USB containing the desired firmware (renamed to 'gigabyte.bin') into the 'BIOS' USB port at the rear IO panel and press the QFLASH+ button, when the PC is powered OFF.
> Q-Flash (non plus) is where you flash via the BIOS GUI/Windows.



I would say yes, short story. I flashed f20a on my Master from f12g and it turned into a $#itshow. F20a and f20 was unstable and any minor configuration through CBS would fail and not even post, all I could do was use AMD overclocking but I wasn't happy with this. I tried flashing multiple times through QFlash in the bios and QFlash Plus, but these just seems to write over the previous bios without erasing the chip first. I had problems booting with Rufus and Freedos so was unable to use efiflash. When I realised I had to trick Rufus to flash Freedos with GPT partition so I could boot Freedos and use efiflash to clear the DMI data, this fixed it for me and was able to configure settings under CBS and use the bios as normal. Flashrom probably goes a bit further, it'll read the PCI device and possibly the DMI to know what board it is if Flashrom doesn't already know, then it'll erase the chip and then write to it.


----------



## hdtvguy

I will be honest, I am a bit disappointed with AMD and Gigabyte. I have several Intel rigs and several are Gigabyte. I have been Intel for years as I left AMD years ago due to their crappy RAID. I was due to upgrade my NAS/VM host as 4 cores and 32GB was just not cutting it. I wanted to go 10th gen Intel, but they were rare and super expensive and the power/heat draw was a turn off. I decided on Ryzen 9 3900X. I looked at reviews and features and needed at least 2 x8 PCIe 16 slots. That limited me and I would up with basically Gigabyte. For the server I went Aorus Ultra X570. I started with F20 and how stupid that SVM (virtualization) is disabled by default, took me forever to figure out that option was it and that it is hidden. Then these board layouts are frustrating to place this massive shroud and fan on the X570 chipset right where the first 2 PCIe 16 slots are. after fighting with clearances for the backs of the RAID card and my video card I had to really mangle the mounting bracket to get the LSI card to fit nicely and it had to go to slot 1 with video in slot 2. Upgrading flash is a mess as it sets everything back to defaults and even if you save your profiles to a USB it won’t use them since they were created under a previous BIOS version. Finally got it working but darn bus close is always 98-98.9 and never 100mhz. Afraid to tweak settings with al, the issues listed here. Guess I will live with it as for my server/NAS has several VMs and 128GB with 6TB SSD volume and 20TB HDD so stability is more important than perfect speeds. 

I did my workstation as well and went Aorus Master and was going for 2 x 2tb NVMe RAID 1 and what a mess. Disabling CSM makes the BIOS mentos slows and quirky with mouse not always working. Finally got RAID set up, but Array was constant,y going critical, tried numerous different NVMe brands and sizes. Finally got it working using the latest drivers on Gigabyte web site, but what a mess that any other drivers were not stable. I upgraded both boards to F21 due to the PCIe updates, but am skipping F22 for now and likely any newer BIOS unless the fixes directly benefit me. 

I think the combination of AMD which lacks the maturity of Intel for BIOS and feature support/stability and Gigabyte for there poor BIOS implementation, I suspect this will be my last round with AMD. At some point Intel will get their 7nm act together and will be fine for me, even if a little more money.


----------



## icemanjkh

MyUsername said:


> I would say yes, short story. I flashed f20a on my Master from f12g and it turned into a $#itshow. F20a and f20 was unstable and any minor configuration through CBS would fail and not even post, all I could do was use AMD overclocking but I wasn't happy with this. I tried flashing multiple times through QFlash in the bios and QFlash Plus, but these just seems to write over the previous bios without erasing the chip first. I had problems booting with Rufus and Freedos so was unable to use efiflash. When I realised I had to trick Rufus to flash Freedos with GPT partition so I could boot Freedos and use efiflash to clear the DMI data, this fixed it for me and was able to configure settings under CBS and use the bios as normal. Flashrom probably goes a bit further, it'll read the PCI device and possibly the DMI to know what board it is if Flashrom doesn't already know, then it'll erase the chip and then write to it.


Thanks.
(That's a shame tho)


----------



## dox81

MyUsername said:


> I would say yes, short story. I flashed f20a on my Master from f12g and it turned into a $#itshow. F20a and f20 was unstable and any minor configuration through CBS would fail and not even post, all I could do was use AMD overclocking but I wasn't happy with this. I tried flashing multiple times through QFlash in the bios and QFlash Plus, but these just seems to write over the previous bios without erasing the chip first. I had problems booting with Rufus and Freedos so was unable to use efiflash. When I realised I had to trick Rufus to flash Freedos with GPT partition so I could boot Freedos and use efiflash to clear the DMI data, this fixed it for me and was able to configure settings under CBS and use the bios as normal. Flashrom probably goes a bit further, it'll read the PCI device and possibly the DMI to know what board it is if Flashrom doesn't already know, then it'll erase the chip and then write to it.


Rufus and Freedos doesn't work for me also on x570 master. But I managed to use flashrom with Unetbootin and Freedos..


----------



## Cata79

hdtvguy said:


> how stupid that SVM (virtualization) is disabled by default, took me forever to figure out that option was it and that it is hidden.


I agree, this is just simply braindead.


----------



## dansi

hdtvguy said:


> Disabling CSM makes the BIOS mentos slows and quirky with mouse not always working.


This sucks, the bug i think affect other X570 too with nvidia pascal gpu

To work around, in the bios, press alt+cltr+f6, it will switch to lower resolution, and solves the navigation speed


----------



## Tantawi

hdtvguy said:


> Finally got it working but darn bus close is always 98-98.9 and never 100mhz.


Disable "Speed Spectrum", then the bus will be 99.98MHz (never 100MHz until you disable SVM, which you will not do obviously).


----------



## pal

yea, but this bus issue is now with F22 bios. Previously(F12b) I had cpu clock setting set too Auto and I saw bus clock report in HW @100MHz. In f22 bus clock on Auto I get 98.xMHz, bus clock at 100Mhz, get me 99.xMhz, at bus clock 101Mhz I have now 99.8Mhz.
I can't disable SVM. Speed spectrum is Disabled.


----------



## dansi

pal said:


> yea, but this bus issue is now with F22 bios. Previously(F12b) I had cpu clock setting set too Auto and I saw bus clock report in HW @100MHz. In f22 bus clock on Auto I get 98.xMHz, bus clock at 100Mhz, get me 99.xMhz, at bus clock 101Mhz I have now 99.8Mhz.
> I can disable SVM. Speed spectrum is Disabled.


disable SVM and turn off all Windows VM from 'windows features' menu


----------



## nowarranty

Cata79 said:


> I agree, this is just simply braindead.


virtualization is usually always disabled, as a security measure.

but to me what is more braindead is the option to disable the lan ports but not wifi or bluetooth. It's almost like gigabyte wants us to be at risk


----------



## hdtvguy

Cata79 said:


> I agree, this is just simply braindead.


And what is worse Ryzen Master does not work if you run virtualization like Hyper-V.


----------



## hdtvguy

Tantawi said:


> Disable "Speed Spectrum", then the bus will be 99.98MHz (never 100MHz until you disable SVM, which you will not do obviously).


Thanks I will try that. All the Intel builds I have done never had some many quirks on platform supposedly as mature as Ryzen Zen 2 and X570 a year in.


----------



## hdtvguy

nowarranty said:


> virtualization is usually always disabled, as a security measure.
> 
> but to me what is more braindead is the option to disable the lan ports but not wifi or bluetooth. It's almost like gigabyte wants us to be at risk


Hmm, don’t recall Virtualization being off by default in many of my recent Intel builds.


----------



## nowarranty

hdtvguy said:


> Hmm, don’t recall Virtualization being off by default in many of my recent Intel builds.


I haven't built an intel system recently, if the industry changed the norm it may be. 

My x570 aorus comes with SVM disabled on bios, not sure why some people come with it enabled.

Just generally speaking, virtualization on by default for the average user is not a benefit but more of a risk. That sounds funny to us, when we are in control of a system, but it's the same as giving the average Joe an administrator account on windows  only the worst can happen


----------



## lexer

So far F21 for the X570-I is working fine

-Manual RAM O.C profile from F12F is stable
-Manual VSOC no problems 

Compared to F12F:
-Lower chipset temperature
-Equeal RAM performance. Sighly less lantency 
-Sighly better CB20 score, never had 7340 points with my settings. 

But i don't know why this board is always one or two BIOS versions behind the rest of the AORUS X570 line up.


----------



## FoamyV

Hi people, just a quick question, ordered an x570 master the other day, high chances it s a 1.0. Should i go with it or return it? Looking for a decent board for the new ryzen, don't mind the lack of tb port or over 4000 memory overclocks. Any must have differences or things i should be aware of between the 3 revisions? Will strap it to a 3800x until later. Thank you.


----------



## hdtvguy

OK so on the Ultra I disabled Spread Spectrum and still get bus clocks of 98.7. My Master board has been rock solid with 100MHz bus. I think maybe becasue the Ultra is running Hyper-V and MS takes the base OS and basically virtualizes it, so maybe this is due to that. While I was in the BIOS I tried Buildzoids easy boost settings and no difference. I am going to chalk this up to the fact that the Hyper-V is installed and in the way. Interestingly if I do a single coore stress test I do get 4.457GHz and on 6 cores I get steady 4.291GHZ then with all cores a solid 4.04GHz and a stable 76-77C on air cooling, so I will call it done and good for now. 







FYI, left Spread Spectrum on and updated these settings form the video and on my Master and single core can get to sustain 4.4GHz and the all cores stressed levels off at 4.097GHz. so a very slight all cores boost, but decent single core. This syste is also on air and temps level off 74-75C, same Noctua NH-U14S with dual Redux 120mm 1700rpm fans. The room the server is in runs a bout 2-3F warmer than where my workstation is.


----------



## matthew87

hdtvguy said:


> Hmm, don’t recall Virtualization being off by default in many of my recent Intel builds.


Intel's equivalent - VT - is disabled by default for every HP or Dell enterprise client.


----------



## dansi

Yes intel vt-d/x are off by default in consumer motherboard of asus, gigabyte and msi from my experience. Probably not just security but performance and OC reasons too


----------



## matthew87

dansi said:


> Yes intel vt-d/x are off by default in consumer motherboard of asus, gigabyte and msi from my experience. Probably not just security but performance and OC reasons too


I'm specifically referring to enterprise Dell and HP devices.

Such as Dell Latitude, Optiplex and Precision, HP EliteBook, EliteDesk, Zbook and Z Workstations. 

I don't recall ever seeing Intel's VT-D or VT-I enabled by default on any HP or Dell enterprise laptop, desktop or workstation.


----------



## prymortal

FoamyV said:


> Hi people, just a quick question, ordered an x570 master the other day, high chances it s a 1.0. Should i go with it or return it? Looking for a decent board for the new ryzen, don't mind the lack of tb port or over 4000 memory overclocks. Any must have differences or things i should be aware of between the 3 revisions? Will strap it to a 3800x until later. Thank you.


Zero issues with my rev 1.0, only problems while i've had it have been past Bio's, Ryzen 3900x not doing advertised boost (on any board) & Ram sticks.
The newer Rev's if i remember correctly they re-added the Thunderbolt port that a handful of early 1.0's had? & come with a add-on card for it.
1 x Thunderbolt™ add-in card connector (Only rev1.1/2 available)


----------



## superleeds27

lexer said:


> So far F21 for the X570-I is working fine
> 
> -Manual RAM O.C profile from F12F is stable
> -Manual VSOC no problems
> 
> Compared to F12F:
> -Lower chipset temperature
> -Equeal RAM performance. Sighly less lantency
> -Sighly better CB20 score, never had 7340 points with my settings.
> 
> But i don't know why this board is always one or two BIOS versions behind the rest of the AORUS X570 line up.


It's on the same version as the elite?


----------



## pal

dansi said:


> disable SVM and turn off all Windows VM from 'windows features' menu


sorry, I forgot to add "'t". I need SVM. Is it maybe just HW bug not reading bus clock correctly?
In SIV it showing me bus @101Mhz, for example.


----------



## Nicked_Wicked

I wonder if we’re getting AGESA combopi V2 1.0.0.8 soon, supposedly it adds support for Vermeer (4xxx) CPU’s and probably some bug fixes as well. 

Not that I’m complaining though, F21 and F22 have been pretty stable for me.


----------



## Kha

Greetings, I have a x570 Aorus Pro, coupled with a 3900x and 2x8 Gskill Trident Silver 4000 running @3800 / IF 1900, 16-16-16-32 @1.36v. 

Worked perfectly fine with F21, upgraded to F22 couple days ago and seemed fine again, but today the bios resetted to default out of the blue. Had to input everything one more time but now I am scared something is off with my settings and dunno what to think. 

Anyone can give an advice ? Are my settings to tight for this voltage (aida64 stress test doesnt give any errors) ?


----------



## pal

the same happened to me. my pc shut down,smth with eletcrical and bios totaly resets it self, even saved profiles were gone.


----------



## Kha

pal said:


> the same happened to me. my pc shut down,smth with eletcrical and bios totaly resets it self, even saved profiles were gone.


Yes, you are right, my profiles were gone too lol. What's happening here ?!


----------



## Cata79

You're probably on the backup bios. Memory OC fail, most likely. Save profiles on USB, that's good practice.


----------



## Kha

Cata79 said:


> You're probably on the backup bios. Memory OC fail, most likely. Save profiles on USB, that's good practice.


I thought of that too, but if it would be an OC fail, then why would the system pass hours of Aida 64 stress test ? It appears rock solid to me in anything I do, never had any issue.


----------



## ManniX-ITA

Kha said:


> I thought of that too, but if it would be an OC fail, then why would the system pass hours of Aida 64 stress test ? It appears rock solid to me in anything I do, never had any issue.


It can be a memory training issue at boot.
You may need to tweak the ProcODT/CAD bus settings.
System can be perfectly stable and boot fine.
But if it's been shut off for a long time the training at boot is more difficult and can fail.

Had this issue with my Master frequently while tweaking.
Also had the same recently with an ASUS B550 board.
Small difference: the ASUS board doesn't reset the BIOS or wipes out the profiles...


----------



## ManniX-ITA

Kha said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Greetings, I have a x570 Aorus Pro, coupled with a 3900x and 2x8 Gskill Trident Silver 4000 running @3800 / IF 1900, 16-16-16-32 @1.36v.
> 
> Worked perfectly fine with F21, upgraded to F22 couple days ago and seemed fine again, but today the bios resetted to default out of the blue. Had to input everything one more time but now I am scared something is off with my settings and dunno what to think.
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone can give an advice ? Are my settings to tight for this voltage (aida64 stress test doesnt give any errors) ?


Bring down ProcODT as much as possible; 60 Ohm is borderline for 3800 MHz. Should be max 53.3 or lower, ideally between 36/43.
If you start having issues going down raise ClkDrvStrength up to 60 to compensate.
This is the most likely issue triggering memory training failures.

CMD rate at 2T seems way too conservative for this kit; try 1T, if it doesn't work much better 1T/GDM On than 2T.
Adjust tRFC2/4 with the calculator values: 223/137

You can find the correct values using the pre-release sheet:
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...YEq2RElJ5T6Hcx9WdReTsnIWw/edit#gid=1745688811

Otherwise latency will swing up and down.


----------



## St0RM53

MartB said:


> Im doing some audio production lately and my usb DAC is crackling rhythmically whenever i have ryzen master open (it crackles on every refresh), or something intensive is happening while i playback music.
> 
> I read online that this could be related to infinity fabric stability, but i downclocked my ram to 2133mhz with a fabric clock of 1067 and it still crackles.
> 
> I also tried lowering the VDDP and VDDG voltages to 900mv and 950mv from the default my motherboard set (1000mv and 1050mv)
> 
> Can anyone point me into the right direction with this?
> The dac works perfectly fine with other PCs im starting to wonder whether my CPU / Mainboard is defective.
> 
> Its the same crackling this guy gets in this video: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b6jt__Ryo1s
> 
> Board: Aorus xtreme
> CPU: 3900X
> BIOS: F22




Seems a different kind of DAC issue, but try setting PCIe to GEN 3; big story and i still haven't concluded on the exact cause; but this fixes all USB audio DAC issues


----------



## ManniX-ITA

St0RM53 said:


> Seems a different kind of DAC issue, but try setting PCIe to GEN 3; big story and i still haven't concluded on the exact cause; but this fixes all USB audio DAC issues


Be aware seems v2004 introduced audio crackling and popping issues with many USB audio products.


----------



## Sphex_

ManniX-ITA said:


> Bring down ProcODT as much as possible; 60 Ohm is borderline for 3800 MHz. Should be max 53.3 or lower, ideally between 36/43.
> If you start having issues going down raise ClkDrvStrength up to 60 to compensate.
> This is the most likely issue triggering memory training failures.
> 
> CMD rate at 2T seems way too conservative for this kit; try 1T, if it doesn't work much better 1T/GDM On than 2T.
> Adjust tRFC2/4 with the calculator values: 223/137
> 
> You can find the correct values using the pre-release sheet:
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...YEq2RElJ5T6Hcx9WdReTsnIWw/edit#gid=1745688811
> 
> Otherwise latency will swing up and down.


Not to barge in and derail your conversation too much, but what is the advantage of setting tRFC2/4 manually? I was under the impression that these values weren't used on AM4.


----------



## pal

Cata79 said:


> You're probably on the backup bios. Memory OC fail, most likely. Save profiles on USB, that's good practice.


I am not sure if I am ,bcs I am still on F22 bios. I didnt update backup bios to F22 unless it is done somehow on it own.
One time I noticed being on backup after Memory Oc fail but I had F10 and F6 on backup...


----------



## Kha

ManniX-ITA said:


> CMD rate at 2T seems way too conservative for this kit; try 1T, if it doesn't work much better 1T/GDM On than 2T.
> Adjust tRFC2/4 with the calculator values: 223/137
> 
> Otherwise latency will swing up and down.


Thank you, did just that (223/137), didn't know they were the reason for latency going up and down lol. Sadly, whatever I did in the past, this kit just doesnt go 1T. Here is my Thaiphoon Burner export, zip archived.


----------



## ManniX-ITA

Kha said:


> Thank you, did just that (223/137), didn't know they were the reason for latency going up and down lol. Sadly, whatever I did in the past, this kit just doesnt go 1T. Here is my Thaiphoon Burner export, zip archived.


It's absolutely uncommon for this kit... you should be able to go down to tCL 14 with 1T rate and GDM Off.
At tCL 16 it should be even easier.
It's a Samsung B-die, you can go very high with voltage without issues (except cooling of course).
If you haven't try to raise the voltage to 1.48v at least.

No luck with the settings from DRAM Calc?


----------



## ManniX-ITA

Sphex_ said:


> Not to barge in and derail your conversation too much, but what is the advantage of setting tRFC2/4 manually? I was under the impression that these values weren't used on AM4.


According to AMD's Robert those values are not used.
Indeed I didn't set them correctly until I've seen @Veii advising about it.
Didn't really notice much difference at the beginning.

But at some point I've spent a few hours testing different tRFC values.
Best way is to use Sandra Processor Multi Core Efficiency test; multiple runs observing both average and min/max values.
Ended up with very inconsistent results on each run: average swinging wildly from 45ns to 50ns, up to 10-15ns on max latency.

Till I realized I wasn't adjusting tRFC2/4 accordingly each time I changed tRFC value.
Latency immediately stabilized; 45-47ns in average, less than 5ns on max.
Finally could see consistent results with different tRFC values.

Just don't use AIDA64 for an accurate latency test, it's very limited.
If you are looking for a good tRFC value first find a stable tRAS/tRC combo.
tRAS will affect greatly min latency (between two close cores in the same CCX) and tRC max latency (between distant cores in different CCX/CCD).


----------



## Kha

ManniX-ITA said:


> It's absolutely uncommon for this kit... you should be able to go down to tCL 14 with 1T rate and GDM Off.
> At tCL 16 it should be even easier.
> It's a Samsung B-die, you can go very high with voltage without issues (except cooling of course).
> If you haven't try to raise the voltage to 1.48v at least.
> 
> No luck with the settings from DRAM Calc?


Didnt have the guts to go so far, lol, but I can try. Do I need to really put all the settings from DRAM calc or ?


----------



## ManniX-ITA

Kha said:


> Didnt have the guts to go so far, lol, but I can try. Do I need to really put all the settings from DRAM calc or ?


Yes you have to, all settings manually 
Could be very rewarding if it works!

Be sure to load the report with Import XMP.
I would only use a higher voltage; the Calculator is suggesting only 1.42v to 1.45v.
I'd set it at least at 1.48v.


----------



## Kha

ManniX-ITA said:


> Yes you have to, all settings manually
> Could be very rewarding if it works!
> 
> Be sure to load the report with Import XMP.
> I would only use a higher voltage; the Calculator is suggesting only 1.42v to 1.45v.
> I'd set it at least at 1.48v.


On my way !


----------



## Kha

At 1.45v got bios reset, went for 1.5v with safe profile. Booted, seems stable. Aida64 values are however worse than 16-16-16-32 tho. Any ideas ?


----------



## ManniX-ITA

Kha said:


> At 1.45v got bios reset, went for 1.5v with safe profile. Booted, seems stable. Aida64 values are however worse than 16-16-16-32 tho. Any ideas ?


That's probably cause the tRFC value went from 300 to 370; use the previous value including tRFC2/4.
And GDM should be disabled otherwise is auto-correcting to even values.


----------



## Nicked_Wicked

ManniX-ITA said:


> Kha said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you, did just that (223/137), didn't know they were the reason for latency going up and down lol. Sadly, whatever I did in the past, this kit just doesnt go 1T. Here is my Thaiphoon Burner export, zip archived.
> 
> 
> 
> It's absolutely uncommon for this kit... you should be able to go down to tCL 14 with 1T rate and GDM Off.
> At tCL 16 it should be even easier.
> It's a Samsung B-die, you can go very high with voltage without issues (except cooling of course).
> If you haven't try to raise the voltage to 1.48v at least.
> 
> No luck with the settings from DRAM Calc?
Click to expand...

It’s weird, my b-die kit (F4-3600C16-16GTZN) also doesn’t do 1T, I can use the fast 3800Mhz setting from DRAM calculator no problem with 1T + GDM with 1.35v (could probably go lower) 

But once I try pure 1T it just starts erroring in Karhu or Memtest86 after a short while. No matter what DRAM, SoC, VDDP or VDDG values, trying the safe profile also doesn’t seem to to anything useful. Booting is totally fine though even with voltages under 1.4v, it’s kinda puzzling.


----------



## Dreams-Visions

just saw the new F22 bios. 

I've updated from F21 which was giving me problems with the memory settings I was using in the past.

So far, so good. After some stress tests, no errors (which I was getting plenty of on F21).


----------



## Kha

Nicked_Wicked said:


> It’s weird, my b-die kit (F4-3600C16-16GTZN) also doesn’t do 1T, I can use the fast 3800Mhz setting from DRAM calculator no problem with 1T + GDM with 1.35v (could probably go lower)
> 
> But once I try pure 1T it just starts erroring in Karhu or Memtest86 after a short while. No matter what DRAM, SoC, VDDP or VDDG values, trying the safe profile also doesn’t seem to to anything useful. Booting is totally fine though even with voltages under 1.4v, it’s kinda puzzling.


Absolutely same here, no matter what I do, 1t simply doesnt work for me


----------



## Veii

ManniX-ITA said:


> According to AMD's Robert those values are not used.
> Indeed I didn't set them correctly until I've seen @Veii advising about it.
> Didn't really notice much difference at the beginning.
> 
> But at some point I've spent a few hours testing different tRFC values.
> Best way is to use Sandra Processor Multi Core Efficiency test; multiple runs observing both average and min/max values.
> Ended up with very inconsistent results on each run: average swinging wildly from 45ns to 50ns, up to 10-15ns on max latency.
> 
> Till I realized I wasn't adjusting tRFC2/4 accordingly each time I changed tRFC value.
> Latency immediately stabilized; 45-47ns in average, less than 5ns on max.
> Finally could see consistent results with different tRFC values.


Robert wasn't wrong. We aren't using X2 or X4 mode. Soo the values on their own are not loaded overriding tRFC
BUT ~ they are used for other autocorrecting timings for example tMRD + tMRDBAN & tMOD + tMODBAN
Also are used to back-convert tRFC and adjust it.
It's an accuracy thing

On one hand the boards are not IC aware and ill always mess it up.
Then they will not convert tRFC2/4 from tRFC because of rounding issues ~ they fail and bug out
This bug out, confuses In-Dimm autocorrecting memory timings which change in realtime and adapt to dataset size
Overall ending in a chain of messed up bugs
Soo good manner is, to either force tRFC 1 , 3 times - or just be accurate and get tRFC2 and tRFC4 to be correct

Once memory then allows to turn itself into x2 and x4 mode ~ everyone would have adapted and use them correctly, soo memory won't fail even at >80° celsius
tRFC accuracy is key for solid tREFi ~ soo overall tRFC accuracy is important
Which means, don't forget 2 and 4


----------



## Veii

Kha said:


> Ansolutely same here, no matter what I did, 1t simpl doesnt work for me


Do you know the PCB these kits are on ?
PCB Layer revision (A0,A1,A2 or dual rank B0,B1,B2) ?

You can try to push the first CAD_BUS value, ClkDrvStrength and lower procODT at the same time
High ClkDrvStr will help running GDM off
And it's suggested to start with 2T mode, till you have a solid set ~ later see what prevents you from 1T mode. Voltage, Impedance, RTT issues for example 
I know it says Threadripper, but it's useable for every Zen 2
https://www.techpowerup.com/review/...g-deep-dive-asus-rog-zenith-ii-extreme/6.html


----------



## Kha

Veii said:


> Do you know the PCB these kits are on ?
> PCB Layer revision (A0,A1,A2 or dual rank B0,B1,B2) ?
> 
> You can try to push the first CAD_BUS value, ClkDrvStrength and lower procODT at the same time
> High ClkDrvStr will help running GDM off
> And it's suggested to start with 2T mode, till you have a solid set ~ later see what prevents you from 1T mode. Voltage, Impedance, RTT issues for example
> I know it says Threadripper, but it's useable for every Zen 2
> https://www.techpowerup.com/review/...g-deep-dive-asus-rog-zenith-ii-extreme/6.html


Have no idea, but this is my taiphoon burn, if you figure it out, please do tell and save a poor soul from this 2T madness.


----------



## Tantawi

F30a appeared for Elite: https://www.gigabyte.com/Motherboard/X570-AORUS-ELITE-rev-10/support#support-dl-bios, with support for Zen 3 apparently:

"Update AGESA ComboV2 1.0.8.1 for New Gen AMD Ryzen processors support"


----------



## Kha

Pro too

https://www.gigabyte.com/Motherboard/X570-AORUS-PRO-rev-10/support#support-dl-bios


----------



## GoldCartGamer

For the Xtreme as well there is a F30a bios with the following description: "Update AGESA ComboV2 1.0.8.1 for New Gen AMD Ryzen processors support" Does that mean support for the new APU's or Zen 3 CPUs?


----------



## Veii

Kha said:


> Have no idea, but this is my taiphoon burn, if you figure it out, please do tell and save a poor soul from this 2T madness.


You will notice the PCB by inspecting the Kits by yourself, the traces closeup - on the side where the IC is on 
Example pictures here


Tantawi said:


> F30a appeared for Elite: https://www.gigabyte.com/Motherboard/X570-AORUS-ELITE-rev-10/support#support-dl-bios, with support for Zen 3 apparently:
> 
> "Update AGESA ComboV2 1.0.8.1 for New Gen AMD Ryzen processors support"


https://www.overclock.net/forum/379...4-8ghz-boost-16c-32t-cpu-14.html#post28584316 Information about >1080 AGESA 
5xxx Cézanne APU is Microcode A50 F00, A00 F00/F10, A20 F00/F10 are Vermeer Zen 3 units

Uploaded for Kha, PCB Trace-Design


----------



## Kha

Veii said:


> You will notice the PCB by inspecting the Kits by yourself, the traces closeup - on the side where the IC is on
> Example pictures here
> 
> https://www.overclock.net/forum/379...4-8ghz-boost-16c-32t-cpu-14.html#post28584316 Information about >1080 AGESA
> 5xxx Cézanne APU is Microcode A50 F00, A00 F00/F10, A20 F00/F10 are Vermeer Zen 3 units
> 
> Uploaded for Kha, PCB Trace-Design


Thank you, I will come back with pictures, maybe we can figure this out.


----------



## pal

Tantawi said:


> F30a appeared for Elite: https://www.gigabyte.com/Motherboard...upport-dl-bios, with support for Zen 3 apparently:
> 
> "Update AGESA ComboV2 1.0.8.1 for New Gen AMD Ryzen processors support"


you have it hidden here:
ELITE https://download.gigabyte.com/FileList/BIOS/mb_bios_x570-aorus-elite_f30a.zip
PRO https://download.gigabyte.com/FileList/BIOS/mb_bios_x570-aorus-pro_f30a.zip
MAster https://download.gigabyte.com/FileList/BIOS/mb_bios_x570-aorus-master_f30a.zip


----------



## ManniX-ITA

Kha said:


> Absolutely same here, no matter what I do, 1t simply doesnt work for me


There's always the binning factor of course.
Follow @Veii recommendations and maybe you can achieve 1T.



Veii said:


> Robert wasn't wrong. We aren't using X2 or X4 mode. Soo the values on their own are not loaded overriding tRFC
> BUT ~ they are used for other autocorrecting timings for example tMRD + tMRDBAN & tMOD + tMODBAN
> Also are used to back-convert tRFC and adjust it.
> It's an accuracy thing
> 
> On one hand the boards are not IC aware and ill always mess it up.
> Then they will not convert tRFC2/4 from tRFC because of rounding issues ~ they fail and bug out
> This bug out, confuses In-Dimm autocorrecting memory timings which change in realtime and adapt to dataset size
> Overall ending in a chain of messed up bugs
> Soo good manner is, to either force tRFC 1 , 3 times - or just be accurate and get tRFC2 and tRFC4 to be correct
> 
> Once memory then allows to turn itself into x2 and x4 mode ~ everyone would have adapted and use them correctly, soo memory won't fail even at >80° celsius
> tRFC accuracy is key for solid tREFi ~ soo overall tRFC accuracy is important
> Which means, don't forget 2 and 4


Thanks, now I have another long quote in my arsenal of answers


----------



## Nicked_Wicked

Interesting, microcode revision stayed the same, SMU firmware went from 46.62.0 to 46.64.0.


----------



## superleeds27

Tantawi said:


> F30a appeared for Elite: https://www.gigabyte.com/Motherboard/X570-AORUS-ELITE-rev-10/support#support-dl-bios, with support for Zen 3 apparently:
> 
> "Update AGESA ComboV2 1.0.8.1 for New Gen AMD Ryzen processors support"


Alpha then I take it


----------



## Nicked_Wicked

superleeds27 said:


> Tantawi said:
> 
> 
> 
> F30a appeared for Elite: https://www.gigabyte.com/Motherboard/X570-AORUS-ELITE-rev-10/support#support-dl-bios, with support for Zen 3 apparently:
> 
> "Update AGESA ComboV2 1.0.8.1 for New Gen AMD Ryzen processors support"
> 
> 
> 
> Alpha then I take it
Click to expand...

Yep, ballsy to release it so fast for everyone. Doesn’t seem to have any (new) significant issues from my brief experience.


----------



## matthew87

pal said:


> you have it hidden here:
> ELITE https://download.gigabyte.com/FileList/BIOS/mb_bios_x570-aorus-elite_f30a.zip
> PRO https://download.gigabyte.com/FileList/BIOS/mb_bios_x570-aorus-pro_f30a.zip
> MAster https://download.gigabyte.com/FileList/BIOS/mb_bios_x570-aorus-master_f30a.zip


It's up on Gigabyte's website now for the X570 Master:

https://www.gigabyte.com/au/Motherboard/X570-AORUS-MASTER-rev-10/support#support-dl-bios


----------



## rissie

matthew87 said:


> It's up on Gigabyte's website now for the X570 Master:
> 
> https://www.gigabyte.com/au/Motherboard/X570-AORUS-MASTER-rev-10/support#support-dl-bios


Had audio stuttering and some usb polling(?) when upgrading to f30a from f22. Went back to f22 because I didn't have time to troubleshoot. I'm still using my usual per ccx settings from all bios from f11 onwards.


----------



## prymortal

rissie said:


> Had audio stuttering and some usb polling(?) when upgrading to f30a from f22. Went back to f22 because I didn't have time to troubleshoot. I'm still using my usual per ccx settings from all bios from f11 onwards.


Funny you say that I actually had the opposite, Mouse polling issue on F22 & Audio (USB) static. Gone now on F30a with same settings. Mouse now moves Smooth as, no "skip"/"stops"/"dragging" like before.
Also when I turn off the PC it doesn't leave the USB powered while off like F22. I was actually going to clear Cmos today but since F30a was out, did it after updating.


----------



## Ohim

Will GigaByte ever fix the BIOS lag while CSM support is set to OFF?


----------



## Cata79

Probably not, it's been more than a year since I have this problem.


----------



## Ohim

What i hate the most is that at some point there was that "cheat" with changing the resolution from 1080p to 800x600 but they removed the possibility to do that as well...


----------



## dansi

Ohim said:


> Will GigaByte ever fix the BIOS lag while CSM support is set to OFF?


Only workaround is alt ctrl f6
Or change to new gpu, rdna or Turing and above


----------



## Cata79

I have 2080ti, so turing is also affected.


----------



## Acertified

Whats strange is that I have the older 1080 and 1060 cards in my PC and do NOT have the Lag in the BIOS.


----------



## Cata79

It probably has something to do with some gpu's uefi bios, but gigabyte won't bother. The mobo is good (aorus pro), but the bios is trash. I can't be bothered to upgrade from f11 and lose half an hour just to set my fans because of this bug.


----------



## superleeds27

I don't have any lag or issues with my bios?

Aorus Elite
Gigabyte 2070 Super


----------



## Medizinmann

I also have lag with my 2080TI - but it is actually a lot better since I flashed a different BIOS (flashed 380W BIOS from KFA2).


And it depends on the number of conncted USB-Devices - more devices - more lag...



Best regards,
Medizinmann


----------



## Acertified

Medizinmann said:


> I also have lag with my 2080TI - but it is actually a lot better since I flashed a different BIOS (flashed 380W BIOS from KFA2).
> 
> 
> And it depends on the number of conncted USB-Devices - more devices - more lag...
> 
> 
> 
> Best regards,
> Medizinmann


I have every single USB port connected to some device and still have ZERO lag.


----------



## dansi

How about the display? I'm on 4k display and it lags. Through display port 1.2


----------



## Medizinmann

Acertified said:


> I have every single USB port connected to some device and still have ZERO lag.



Lucky you - as I said - for me lag increases with more USB devices...


But biggest jump was with different GPU-BIOS - this seems to be the main problem.



Best regards,
Medizinmann


----------



## Medizinmann

dansi said:


> How about the display? I'm on 4k display and it lags. Through display port 1.2


I have got 4 displays connected - 1xDP 4k, 1xDP over USB-C 4k, 1xDP 1440p(2560x1440) and 1xDP 2k(1600x1200). 

But lag got actually a lot better/less after I flashed my PalitGamingOC Pro 2080TI with the KFA2 380W BIOS.

Best regards,
Medizinmann


----------



## Ohim

dansi said:


> Only workaround is alt ctrl f6
> Or change to new gpu, rdna or Turing and above


CTRL F6 doesn`t work for a long time ... they removed that at some point ..


----------



## dansi

Ohim said:


> CTRL F6 doesn`t work for a long time ... they removed that at some point ..


It started working from f20.

Alt+ctlr+f6

3 keys, not 2 now


----------



## Morph3R

Anyone has played with AGESA ComboV2 1.0.8.1 (F30a) already?


----------



## panni

MikeS3000 said:


> Cool, glad I could help. A lot has changed with AGESA revisions in the last year so old settings won't necessarily work. Sounds like you need less voltage to be stable which is a good thing!


Hey, checking back for an update. I went back to F6b with my old settings. Getting 1900 IF stable on ComboPIv21.0.0.2 turned out to be extremely difficult (also read about that in a couple of threads). 
Seems like my VSOC needs to be at 1.15V for it to be stable in the long run, and F21 just didn't let me do that.

It passed 20000%+ Karhu and MT5 perfectly on 900/950/1.1V, but I had random shutdowns in day-to-day tasks.

I guess I'll revisit one I pop a Zen3 CPU in the board.


Thank you for your help, though.


----------



## Nicked_Wicked

Morph3R said:


> Anyone has played with AGESA ComboV2 1.0.8.1 (F30a) already?



Been running it for a while now without any problems, performance is more or less the same as F22. A-ok in my book!


----------



## bucdan

Just tried the new F21 BIOS for the ITX board and tried RAM overclocking for the first time ever on this system. Easy 3600 on Micron E-die, basically effortless. Gonna see how 3800 goes this weekend.


----------



## bigcid10

Sorry ,I made a mistake here ,I meant to post this here and it wound up in a separate thread away from here
Thanks for understanding

I'm not a good math guy,lol
can someone explain this tRFC Calculator (mini)
in layman terms ?

trfc needs to be configured
settings are 7000% stable in Karhu ramtest (newest)
Thank you


----------



## mrsteelx

bigcid10 said:


> Sorry ,I made a mistake here ,I meant to post this here and it wound up in a separate thread away from here
> Thanks for understanding
> 
> I'm not a good math guy,lol
> can someone explain this tRFC Calculator (mini)
> in layman terms ?
> 
> trfc needs to be configured
> settings are 7000% stable in Karhu ramtest (newest)
> Thank you


for you trfc2 need to be set to 374 and trfc4 to 230. trfc2 and 4 are not directly used in ryzen systems. however, trfc2 and 4 are used to make auto corrections dunning memory training. 

Use formula:
tRFC2 = tRFC / 1.346
tRFC4 = tRFC / 2.1875


----------



## bigcid10

mrsteelx said:


> for you trfc2 need to be set to 374 and trfc4 to 230. trfc2 and 4 are not directly used in ryzen systems. however, trfc2 and 4 are used to make auto corrections dunning memory training.
> 
> Use formula:
> tRFC2 = tRFC / 1.346
> tRFC4 = tRFC / 2.1875


Use the 374/230 for trfc2/4 and leave 503 as trfc ?
Thank you


----------



## Sphex_

bigcid10 said:


> Use the 374/230 for trfc2/4 and leave 503 as trfc ?
> Thank you


Have you used the calculator? It should spit out tRFC values you can try. As the owner of a B-Die kit, 503 seems high to me, but we don't know what ICs your kit has.


----------



## bigcid10

Sphex_ said:


> Have you used the calculator? It should spit out tRFC values you can try. As the owner of a B-Die kit, 503 seems high to me, but we don't know what ICs your kit has.


hynix djr
I fried ,but it looks like chinese to me,lol


----------



## ManniX-ITA

bigcid10 said:


> hynix djr
> I fried ,but it looks like chinese to me,lol


It's pretty easy to use:









Select your speed in cell B2, input your tCL in B3 and tRC in B4.

Then you'll have the optimal tRFC values calculated for you.
For your IC the failsafe values in B8-B10 are the only one usable.
Probably better to use tRC multiple than 503.

If you want to use 503 or another custom tRFC input it in cell J5.
The corresponding tRFC2/4 will be shown in H9 and H10.


----------



## bigcid10

ManniX-ITA said:


> It's pretty easy to use:
> 
> View attachment 369262
> 
> 
> Select your speed in cell B2, input your tCL in B3 and tRC in B4.
> 
> Then you'll have the optimal tRFC values calculated for you.
> For your IC the failsafe values in B8-B10 are the only one usable.
> Probably better to use tRC multiple than 503.
> 
> If you want to use 503 or another custom tRFC input it in cell J5.
> The corresponding tRFC2/4 will be shown in H9 and H10.


Thank you 
now it looks more like English
exactly what I was looking for


----------



## St0RM53

ManniX-ITA said:


> It's pretty easy to use:
> 
> View attachment 369262
> 
> 
> Select your speed in cell B2, input your tCL in B3 and tRC in B4.
> 
> Then you'll have the optimal tRFC values calculated for you.
> For your IC the failsafe values in B8-B10 are the only one usable.
> Probably better to use tRC multiple than 503.
> 
> If you want to use 503 or another custom tRFC input it in cell J5.
> The corresponding tRFC2/4 will be shown in H9 and H10.



Where can i find this xls? Is this b-die specific or should work with e-die as well?


----------



## ManniX-ITA

St0RM53 said:


> Where can i find this xls? Is this b-die specific or should work with e-die as well?


It's a shared Google spreadsheet:
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1A7G97QOL0dNMwJZa9SYEq2RElJ5T6Hcx9WdReTsnIWw/edit#gid=0

Save a copy for yourself before changing values (more practical).
Works for any IC; it's up to your knowledge what's the lowest supported value.
If you don't know a good hint can come from the combo Taiphoon Burner/DRAM Calculator.


----------



## Ohim

dansi said:


> It started working from f20.
> 
> Alt+ctlr+f6
> 
> 3 keys, not 2 now


Thanks! Why on earth do they make these changes and why do they feel the need to hide them from the users?


----------



## Leito360

Dreams-Visions said:


> just saw the new F22 bios.
> 
> I've updated from F21 which was giving me problems with the memory settings I was using in the past.
> 
> So far, so good. After some stress tests, no errors (which I was getting plenty of on F21).


Which board are you using?

Edit: Where can I get F22? I looked for it on tweaktown but I had no luck.


----------



## ManniX-ITA

Leito360 said:


> Which board are you using?
> 
> Edit: Where can I get F22? I looked for it on tweaktown but I had no luck.


You may both want to head to the Gigabyte website and download F30a


----------



## scaramonga

No modded F30a?


----------



## Leito360

ManniX-ITA said:


> You may both want to head to the Gigabyte website and download F30a


Yeah, i'm really unsure about using a beta BIOS, i just want stability and be happy... the thing is I'm going to OC my mem and try to reach 3800MHz (best case scenario) or 3600MHz (worst case scenario) and I'm trying to get a BIOS version with good mem compatibility, I won't be using new CPUs, so the support for the newer ones isn't that relevant to me. I've a 3700X with a pair of Crucial 2x16GB (Micron E-die of course).

BTW, it will be my first time OCing memory... so far I know i need Zen Timings, AIDA, Thaiphoon, Memtest (windows)+Google StressApp for testing stability, and Ryzen Calculator to get some reference values to work with.... there's any other software that would be useful that I'm missing?


----------



## KedarWolf

Deleted.


----------



## Diablo85

KedarWolf said:


> Modded F30a you say? Hmmmmm. bbiab.
> 
> Modded Master F30a.
> 
> Make a FreeDOS USB with the included RUFUS, copy the CWSDPMI.EXE, flashrom.exe and bios.bin files to it.
> 
> Then boot into BIOS, load BIOS defaults, save the BIOS settings and restart, boot from the USB *NOT UEFI*.
> 
> Next type
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> flashrom -p internal -w bios.bin
> 
> and let it finish.
> 
> *It WILL erase all the saved BIOS profiles so print screenshots to apply them for after you flash the BIOS if you're on a different BIOS.*
> 
> https://drive.google.com/file/d/1NBfVY-z1B9zY00P4LwDx0xulc6SNLACr/view?usp=sharing


Xtreme too?


----------



## KedarWolf

Diablo85 said:


> Xtreme too?


https://drive.google.com/file/d/19f4-EwlkBaX4WUt6Bgf4_eBci1rWHmxp/view?usp=sharing


----------



## Diablo85

KedarWolf said:


> https://drive.google.com/file/d/19f4-EwlkBaX4WUt6Bgf4_eBci1rWHmxp/view?usp=sharing


Thank you!


----------



## St0RM53

KedarWolf said:


> Modded F30a you say? Hmmmmm. bbiab.
> 
> Modded Master F30a.
> 
> Make a FreeDOS USB with the included RUFUS, copy the CWSDPMI.EXE, flashrom.exe and bios.bin files to it.
> 
> Then boot into BIOS, load BIOS defaults, save the BIOS settings and restart, boot from the USB *NOT UEFI*.
> 
> Next type
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> flashrom -p internal -w bios.bin
> 
> and let it finish.
> 
> *It WILL erase all the saved BIOS profiles so print screenshots to apply them for after you flash the BIOS if you're on a different BIOS.*
> 
> https://drive.google.com/file/d/1NBfVY-z1B9zY00P4LwDx0xulc6SNLACr/view?usp=sharing



What changes/improvements/unlocks did you make?


----------



## ManniX-ITA

Leito360 said:


> Yeah, i'm really unsure about using a beta BIOS, i just want stability and be happy... the thing is I'm going to OC my mem and try to reach 3800MHz (best case scenario) or 3600MHz (worst case scenario) and I'm trying to get a BIOS version with good mem compatibility, I won't be using new CPUs, so the support for the newer ones isn't that relevant to me. I've a 3700X with a pair of Crucial 2x16GB (Micron E-die of course).
> 
> BTW, it will be my first time OCing memory... so far I know i need Zen Timings, AIDA, Thaiphoon, Memtest (windows)+Google StressApp for testing stability, and Ryzen Calculator to get some reference values to work with.... there's any other software that would be useful that I'm missing?


I don't make anymore distinction between beta and release with GB bios... the only one rock solid for me is F12a and should be beta.
Still have to try F30a but considering the lack of usual complaints seems better than F2x releases. Which all felt alpha releases to me.
If you really need only stability maybe F1x could be better, depends on the memory modules.

For the mem oc add Sandra to test latency and y-cruncher for stability.


----------



## KedarWolf

St0RM53 said:


> What changes/improvements/unlocks did you make?


Updated the RST, Intel and Realtek Ethernet firmwares and five microcodes were updated.

The GOP firmwares were already up to date.

No unlocks done.

Disk Controller
[Current version]
EFI AMD RAIDXpert2-Fxx - 9.3.0-00158
OROM AMD RAIDXpert2-Fxx - 8.1.0-00046

[Available versions for replacement]
1 - EFI AMD RAIDXpert2-Fxx - 9.3.0-00158
2 - OROM AMD RAIDXpert2-Fxx - 8.1.0-00064
S - Share files
0 - Exit to Main Menu

Network
[Current version]
EFI Intel PRO1000 UNDI - 6.6.04
OROM Intel Boot Agent GE - 1.5.62
EFI Realtek UNDI Driver - 2.035
OROM Realtek Boot Agent GE - 1.37

[Available version]
-\ for i82579/i217/i218/i219 chips
EFI Intel Gigabit UNDI - 0.0.29
OROM Intel Boot Agent CL - 0.1.16
-\ for i210/i211/i350 chips
EFI Intel PRO1000 UNDI - 9.3.10
OROM Intel Boot Agent GE - 1.5.88

EFI Realtek UNDI Driver - 2.054
OROM Realtek Boot Agent GE - 2.67

[Replacement]
CPUID 00800F00 mCode replaced
CPUID 00800F10 no replaced
CPUID 00800F11 no replaced
CPUID 00800F12 mCode replaced
CPUID 00800F82 no replaced
CPUID 00810F00 no replaced
CPUID 00810F10 no replaced
CPUID 00810F11 mCode replaced
CPUID 00810F80 no replaced
CPUID 00810F81 no replaced
CPUID 00820F01 no replaced
CPUID 00860F00 no replaced
CPUID 00860F01 no replaced
CPUID 00870F00 no replaced
CPUID 00870F10 no replaced
CPUID 00A00F00 mCode replaced
CPUID 00A20F00 mCode replaced
CPUID 00A20F10 no replaced
MCE found 17 mCodes - Processed 5 mCodes


----------



## Illined

KedarWolf said:


> Modded F30a you say? Hmmmmm. bbiab.
> 
> Modded Master F30a.
> 
> Make a FreeDOS USB with the included RUFUS, copy the CWSDPMI.EXE, flashrom.exe and bios.bin files to it.
> 
> Then boot into BIOS, load BIOS defaults, save the BIOS settings and restart, boot from the USB *NOT UEFI*.
> 
> Next type
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> flashrom -p internal -w bios.bin
> 
> and let it finish.
> 
> *It WILL erase all the saved BIOS profiles so print screenshots to apply them for after you flash the BIOS if you're on a different BIOS.*
> 
> https://drive.google.com/file/d/1NBfVY-z1B9zY00P4LwDx0xulc6SNLACr/view?usp=sharing



Bricked my main BIOS. Now running back-up BIOS. Flashed okay, wouldn't boot after flashing, waited 10 minutes. Debug LED kept going to 0d and then started over some ten seconds later.


----------



## superleeds27

Illined said:


> Bricked my main BIOS. Now running back-up BIOS. Flashed okay, wouldn't boot after flashing, waited 10 minutes. Debug LED kept going to 0d and then started over some ten seconds later.


Stick to official BIOS's


----------



## ManniX-ITA

Illined said:


> Bricked my main BIOS. Now running back-up BIOS. Flashed okay, wouldn't boot after flashing, waited 10 minutes. Debug LED kept going to 0d and then started over some ten seconds later.


You can recover flashing via USB stick with Q-Flash Plus


----------



## icemanjkh

KedarWolf said:


> Updated the RST, Intel and Realtek Ethernet firmwares and five microcodes were updated.


Thanks.

As someone who's worried/disappointed with the performance of SATA on X570 (Master), do you know if any of these firmware updates will improve that performance?
ps. I have 5x SATA drives (Samsung 850 Pro) and 1x NVMe, so SATA performance really matters to me.


----------



## Illined

ManniX-ITA said:


> You can recover flashing via USB stick with Q-Flash Plus



Yes! Already did so meanwhile.


I know to stick to the official Gigabyte BIOS, but this board having dual BIOS and Q-flash plus means you can be naughty without too much damage.


----------



## KedarWolf

Illined said:


> Bricked my main BIOS. Now running back-up BIOS. Flashed okay, wouldn't boot after flashing, waited 10 minutes. Debug LED kept going to 0d and then started over some ten seconds later.


 @ruin

Usage:
EFIFLASH [Input or Output File Name] [Command]

Commands:
/Q - [Q]uiet mode. Don't ask for key pressing. (Secure Flash)
/DB - Update both Main & Backup BIOS for DualBIOS System
/R - Reboot System after BIOS Update
/C - Clear DMI Data
/S - Save ROM image to file

Bypass:
!!! BIOS ID Mismatch !!!
!!! OEMID Mismatch !!!
!! Invalid BIOS image !!
The current BIOS image is outdated.

/DB switch will flash both BIOS's if you need to flashback to unmodded.

*Make SURE you are flashing the right BIOS, Master or XTreme, it has all checks removed so it'll even flash a wrong motherboard version BIOS.*


----------



## KedarWolf

Illined said:


> Yes! Already did so meanwhile.
> 
> 
> I know to stick to the official Gigabyte BIOS, but this board having dual BIOS and Q-flash plus means you can be naughty without too much damage.


I'd want to see if other peeps have problems or if it's isolated to you. I've used UBU Tool plenty of times to update MSI and Gigabyte BIOS's and no-one has ever had issues after flashing them. 

If it is a problem with other peeps, I'll delete the posts.


----------



## dox81

Nah man. Please keep updating. You GOP updates fixed my issue with the VGA light being on while booted into Windows. My monitor seems not to be detected at boot. Crappy monitor, probably.


----------



## ManniX-ITA

KedarWolf said:


> I'd want to see if other peeps have problems or if it's isolated to you. I've used UBU Tool plenty of times to update MSI and Gigabyte BIOS's and no-one has ever had issues after flashing them.
> 
> If it is a problem with other peeps, I'll delete the posts.


I'll try to test it later and let you know


----------



## KedarWolf

ManniX-ITA said:


> I'll try to test it later and let you know


ty.


----------



## Dyngsur

KedarWolf said:


> Updated the RST, Intel and Realtek Ethernet firmwares and five microcodes were updated.
> 
> The GOP firmwares were already up to date.
> 
> No unlocks done.
> 
> Disk Controller
> [Current version]
> EFI AMD RAIDXpert2-Fxx - 9.3.0-00158
> OROM AMD RAIDXpert2-Fxx - 8.1.0-00046
> 
> [Available versions for replacement]
> 1 - EFI AMD RAIDXpert2-Fxx - 9.3.0-00158
> 2 - OROM AMD RAIDXpert2-Fxx - 8.1.0-00064
> S - Share files
> 0 - Exit to Main Menu
> 
> Network
> [Current version]
> EFI Intel PRO1000 UNDI - 6.6.04
> OROM Intel Boot Agent GE - 1.5.62
> EFI Realtek UNDI Driver - 2.035
> OROM Realtek Boot Agent GE - 1.37
> 
> [Available version]
> -\ for i82579/i217/i218/i219 chips
> EFI Intel Gigabit UNDI - 0.0.29
> OROM Intel Boot Agent CL - 0.1.16
> -\ for i210/i211/i350 chips
> EFI Intel PRO1000 UNDI - 9.3.10
> OROM Intel Boot Agent GE - 1.5.88
> 
> EFI Realtek UNDI Driver - 2.054
> OROM Realtek Boot Agent GE - 2.67
> 
> [Replacement]
> CPUID 00800F00 mCode replaced
> CPUID 00800F10 no replaced
> CPUID 00800F11 no replaced
> CPUID 00800F12 mCode replaced
> CPUID 00800F82 no replaced
> CPUID 00810F00 no replaced
> CPUID 00810F10 no replaced
> CPUID 00810F11 mCode replaced
> CPUID 00810F80 no replaced
> CPUID 00810F81 no replaced
> CPUID 00820F01 no replaced
> CPUID 00860F00 no replaced
> CPUID 00860F01 no replaced
> CPUID 00870F00 no replaced
> CPUID 00870F10 no replaced
> CPUID 00A00F00 mCode replaced
> CPUID 00A20F00 mCode replaced
> CPUID 00A20F10 no replaced
> MCE found 17 mCodes - Processed 5 mCodes



awsome, but then is it better to download the bios you uploaded than the one from Gigabyte site?

Edit, the one you uploaded can I flash it by renaming it to GIGABYTE.bin? or do I need to follow the steps someone wrote before?


----------



## ManniX-ITA

KedarWolf said:


> ty.



Sadly is broken, debug code loop that seems memory training (C6-C8-14-15) then gets stuck into C6.


----------



## Illined

ManniX-ITA said:


> Sadly is broken, debug code loop that seems memory training (C6-C8-14-15) then gets stuck into C6.



That is exactly my experience. Going through 0d as well. Cold boot gets stuck on C6 indeed.


----------



## MikeS3000

Explain this. I used Flashrom to go back to BIOS F6e (the last 1.0.0.3 ABBA BIOS released for Aorus Pro Wifi). I have 10+ hours of Windows uptime and not a single WHEA Event 19 Bus/Interconnect warning running at 1900 fclk and essentially the exact same settings as I was running on the new BIOSes. Could the AGESA version make that big of a difference in FCLK stability and elimination of WHEA errors? With the newer BIOSes no matter what voltages or settings I used I could not get rid of the WHEA warnings at 1867 and 1900 FCLK (usually just 1 or 2 in a 24 hour period but still bothered me).


----------



## KedarWolf

ManniX-ITA said:


> Sadly is broken, debug code loop that seems memory training (C6-C8-14-15) then gets stuck into C6.


Sorry peeps, not sure what is going on.

I can try to mod it again, might have been some issue with it. I'll download it direct from Gigabyte website this time, used a new BIOS release website, might be the issue.

Actually, I just checed. The website I use downloads directly from the Gigabyte site.

I'll try the mod again though, something may have happened during.


----------



## superleeds27

I love how random the ERP thing can be.

Last few times I've shutdown the PC the mouse RGB stays on. 

It's happened before and a simple boot up and shutdown normally resolves it. For some reason though now it's deciding it wants to constantly stay on!


----------



## KedarWolf

I think I found the problem with the boot loop on flashing the BIOS. Flash the revision according to your motherboard (it'll say on the motherboard box what revision it is).

There are different BIOS's for the Rev. 1.0 motherboard and the Rev. 1.1 and 1.2.


Make a FreeDOS USB with the included RUFUS, copy the CWSDPMI.EXE, flashrom.exe and bios.bin files to it.

Then boot into BIOS, load BIOS defaults, save the BIOS settings and restart, boot from the USB *NOT UEFI*.

Next type


Code:


flashrom -p internal -w bios.bin

 and let it finish.

*It WILL erase all the saved BIOS profiles so print screenshots to apply them for after you flash the BIOS if you're on a different BIOS.*

Older X570 Master Rev. 1.0 (check your motherboard box). Link below.

https://drive.google.com/file/d/1LOjz3-QQ8xsCkkN994b_W3hFjpYgbsk0/view?usp=sharing

Newer Rev. 1.1 and 1.2 motherboards.

https://drive.google.com/file/d/197lvY_rJ68PtXR84c66mxYrRLjPfGQ67/view?usp=sharing


----------



## stasio

BIOS's for the Rev. 1.0 motherboard and the Rev. 1.1 and 1.2 are same.
Hash value, size and BIOS ID all same.


----------



## KedarWolf

stasio said:


> BIOS's for the Rev. 1.0 motherboard and the Rev. 1.1 and 1.2 are same.


Yeah, you're right, I did a SHA-1 check, they are identical. Remains to be seen if the newly modded BIOS boot loops still though.


----------



## Diablo85

KedarWolf said:


> https://drive.google.com/file/d/19f4-EwlkBaX4WUt6Bgf4_eBci1rWHmxp/view?usp=sharing


not sure what's going on, but i set up the freedos usb, loaded optimized defaults, booted to usb, flashed the bios, booted to windows and cpuz showed it was still on F21? 
typed in the command exactly.

rebooted, went through the steps, tried to flash again, got to freedos and i can't type anything from my keyboard? 

tried a different keyboard, no dice. (steelseries apex pro main, corsair k65 tkl backup)
tried usb2 and 3 ports, no dice.

tried a different usb drive, ran it through rufus, copied the files over, neither keyboards work in freedos?


----------



## KedarWolf

Diablo85 said:


> not sure what's going on, but i set up the freedos usb, loaded optimized defaults, booted to usb, flashed the bios, booted to windows and cpuz showed it was still on F21?
> typed in the command exactly.
> 
> rebooted, went through the steps, tried to flash again, got to freedos and i can't type anything from my keyboard?
> 
> tried a different keyboard, no dice. (steelseries apex pro main, corsair k65 tkl backup)
> tried usb2 and 3 ports, no dice.
> 
> tried a different usb drive, ran it through rufus, copied the files over, neither keyboards work in freedos?


Try the modded RUFUS from here, and copy the provided DLL to your System32 folder as well.

https://www.overclock.net/forum/11-...04-agesa-fw-stack-patched-bioses-3rd-gen.html


----------



## stasio

KedarWolf said:


> Yeah, you're right, I did a SHA-1 check, they are identical. Remains to be seen if the newly modded BIOS boot loops still though.


All BIOS's for the Rev. 1.x are indentical.
BIOS's for Rev. 2.x are different.


----------



## scaramonga

Thx for modded BIOS, will test later today 

I have 32Gb RAM - GSkill F4-3200C14-16GTZR (2x8Gb), which I run XMP, but don't overclock apart from that, so stock with XMP set. Setting 1T in BIOS (F21) causes it to instantly BSOD in Windows, unless I set Gear Down to 'enabled'. Any way to have Gear Down 'disabled' @ 1T or is switching back to 2T only option? I really don't like messing with RAM settings too much.

Thx guys.


----------



## KedarWolf

scaramonga said:


> Thx for modded BIOS, will test later today
> 
> I have 32Gb RAM - GSkill F4-3200C14-16GTZR (2x8Gb), which I run XMP, but don't overclock apart from that, so stock with XMP set. Setting 1T in BIOS (F21) causes it to instantly BSOD in Windows, unless I set Gear Down to 'enabled'. Any way to have Gear Down 'disabled' @ 1T or is switching back to 2T only option? I really don't like messing with RAM settings too much.
> 
> Thx guys.


Use one of the second two I posted. Deleting original now.


----------



## Ice009

Hey guys, just wanted to ask your opinion on a few things. I have a Gigabyte Aorus Master X570 that I got for a 3900X build, but I still haven't gotten around to using it. Do you guys think I should keep the MB and use it for Zen 3? Does anyone foresee any problems with Zen 3 and the Gigabyte X570 boards due to the smaller BIOS size (It's probably already been covered earlier in the thread, but I don't have time to read through it all).

Also, does anyone have any idea when Zen 3 is due out (even just a rough guess)? Do you also think the 4xxx equivalent of the 3900X would be much better?


----------



## ManniX-ITA

scaramonga said:


> Thx for modded BIOS, will test later today
> 
> I have 32Gb RAM - GSkill F4-3200C14-16GTZR (2x8Gb), which I run XMP, but don't overclock apart from that, so stock with XMP set. Setting 1T in BIOS (F21) causes it to instantly BSOD in Windows, unless I set Gear Down to 'enabled'. Any way to have Gear Down 'disabled' @ 1T or is switching back to 2T only option? I really don't like messing with RAM settings too much.
> 
> Thx guys.


You should post also a screenshot from Zentimings:

https://github.com/irusanov/ZenTimings/releases/tag/v1.1.0

If you don't want to mess too much keep GDM On.
But this kit is quite popular, I guess there's plenty of users that can suggest you fairly PnP settings.
You must up the voltage for sure to do anything; you should be able to set up to 1.5v with ease with a decent case airflow.



Ice009 said:


> Hey guys, just wanted to ask your opinion on a few things. I have a Gigabyte Aorus Master X570 that I got for a 3900X build, but I still haven't gotten around to using it. Do you guys think I should keep the MB and use it for Zen 3? Does anyone foresee any problems with Zen 3 and the Gigabyte X570 boards due to the smaller BIOS size (It's probably already been covered earlier in the thread, but I don't have time to read through it all).
> 
> Also, does anyone have any idea when Zen 3 is due out (even just a rough guess)? Do you also think the 4xxx equivalent of the 3900X would be much better?


There's a lot good and a lot bad to say about this board. The BIOS development so far has been very disappointing.
I have to be honest; I did upgrade my niece's rig with an ASUS B550 TUF Gaming with a 3600XT a few weeks ago and I got really sad 
Despite the questionable ASUS bios layout the system is much more stable, reliable and snappier. While costing half of mine...

The BIOS size limitation seems it's not going to be a problem.
Zen 3 should be announced in September with availability probably between October and December.
Yes it's probably going to be much better, rumored at least 15-20% unless some big surprises.


----------



## scaramonga

ManniX-ITA said:


> You should post also a screenshot from Zentimings:


Sure bud, here ya go


----------



## ManniX-ITA

scaramonga said:


> Sure bud, here ya go


Maybe @Veii can help you quickly unchoke this poor 3950x 

There are a number of settings, supposedly, tested here:

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...0MWVPcYjf6nOlr9CtkkfN78tSo/edit#gid=527992713

and here:

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...FQZp15rwWadbPTVDNgO8vtyDCM/edit#gid=509536383

Shouldn't be an issue [email protected] or [email protected], depends how high IF your CPU can go

BTW your kit should be 2x16GB


----------



## MyUsername

Ice009 said:


> Hey guys, just wanted to ask your opinion on a few things. I have a Gigabyte Aorus Master X570 that I got for a 3900X build, but I still haven't gotten around to using it. Do you guys think I should keep the MB and use it for Zen 3? Does anyone foresee any problems with Zen 3 and the Gigabyte X570 boards due to the smaller BIOS size (It's probably already been covered earlier in the thread, but I don't have time to read through it all).
> 
> Also, does anyone have any idea when Zen 3 is due out (even just a rough guess)? Do you also think the 4xxx equivalent of the 3900X would be much better?


Something I'd like to know too. On the whole I think the Master is a very good board and the bios hasn't been too bad on my end, mainly user error with cold boots etc with ironing out the memory timings and voltages, but atm with a my modded f30a bios I'm stable at 1866 with no problems I can detect (I just updated network drivers as GOP and mCode are up to date with UBU). There does seem to be some limitations with some memory configs though, probably due to the memory tracing on version 1.0 boards, but for me on my ver 1.0 board 4000MT/s is the max with Samsung Bdies with 4 x 8 or 2 x 16 configs, but I can OC to 4400 with 2 x 8 1.5V cl18. I'm sure Zen 3 won't be a problem as Gigabyte have already started rolling out the firmware for it with f30a. What I'm concerned about is whether the Zen 3 comes with 2GHz IF and can my memory keep up. If not I'm going to be testing a few mother boards with a better memory layout to find one that works, probably even the Master 1.1/1.2 revisions too.

I'm expecting the 4900x compared to my 3900x to be about 20% better, but this time I'm waiting for benchmarks. I preordered my 3900x cpu and mother board and my only problem was a Whea error that got fixed in a bios update the same week I built my machine.


----------



## MyUsername

scaramonga said:


> Thx for modded BIOS, will test later today
> 
> I have 32Gb RAM - GSkill F4-3200C14-16GTZR (2x8Gb), which I run XMP, but don't overclock apart from that, so stock with XMP set. Setting 1T in BIOS (F21) causes it to instantly BSOD in Windows, unless I set Gear Down to 'enabled'. Any way to have Gear Down 'disabled' @ 1T or is switching back to 2T only option? I really don't like messing with RAM settings too much.
> 
> Thx guys.


You've got 2 x 16 I think buddy, and yeah GDM with 1T is needed. You can have GDM off with 2 x 8 up to a point where it's become necessary for stability at higher speeds.

You really shouldn't have any problems getting your memory running at 3600 or even 3800 if your cpu lets you. Your sub timings are pretty much jedec default and just setting tcl, trcd, trp, tras, trc and perhaps bumping up to 1.4V should be enough, 1.5V is extreme but safe.

My ZenTimings for you which I think you should be able to achieve with some ease. 3600 XMP is at 1.35V and my 3733 daily config is 1.4V, 3800 is problematic for me on newer bios. I've been leaving vddp and vddg on auto recently in XFR with f21 and up which has been stable so far.


----------



## V1TRU

superleeds27 said:


> I love how random the ERP thing can be.
> 
> Last few times I've shutdown the PC the mouse RGB stays on.
> 
> It's happened before and a simple boot up and shutdown normally resolves it. For some reason though now it's deciding it wants to constantly stay on!


Random ErP also here on f21 and Itx Pro Wifi


----------



## Showw23

Hey Guys, I don't know much about BIOS updates, my latest update is F12h, but in the gigabyte site it doesn't even appear, the next one is the F20, 
My question is: The next one for me if I want to update the bios is directly the F20? 
Thank You


----------



## ManniX-ITA

Showw23 said:


> Hey Guys, I don't know much about BIOS updates, my latest update is F12h, but in the gigabyte site it doesn't even appear, the next one is the F20,
> My question is: The next one for me if I want to update the bios is directly the F20?
> Thank You


Which board do you have?

There's also the F30a option:








GIGABYTE Latest Beta BIOS - TweakTown Forums


Warning Some of beta BIOSes are still undergoing compatibility testing. GIGABYTE is sharing these BIOSes for testing purposes only and are not meant for general release. If you are not familiar with beta BIOS testing, then please only flash the recommended release BIOSes that are posted on the...




www.tweaktownforum.com


----------



## Diablo85

KedarWolf said:


> Try the modded RUFUS from here, and copy the provided DLL to your System32 folder as well.
> 
> AGESA FW stack patched bioses for 3rd gen


tried the modded rufus and copied the dll over to no avail. 🤷‍♂️


----------



## rissie

prymortal said:


> Funny you say that I actually had the opposite, Mouse polling issue on F22 & Audio (USB) static. Gone now on F30a with same settings. Mouse now moves Smooth as, no "skip"/"stops"/"dragging" like before.
> Also when I turn off the PC it doesn't leave the USB powered while off like F22. I was actually going to clear Cmos today but since F30a was out, did it after updating.


Had more time to test it, I had to up my VDDG voltage to 900 and 950. All previous versions I was using 800 and 850 for IF 1900. F30a is now running fine.


----------



## Leito360

Hello... I´m ocing my memory but I couldn´t find the cLDO VDDP voltage in the BIOS. I´m using a Elite board with F30a BIOS. Is it the same than VDDP Voltage?
Also the values applied to VDDG voltage are applied to VDDG IOD and CCD Voltages??


----------



## Disassociative

Installed the F30a beta, it solved my sleep issues but now going into the BIOS from a restart versus a cold boot freezes. Can't win it all I guess lmao


----------



## Showw23

ManniX-ITA said:


> Which board do you have?
> 
> There's also the F30a option:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GIGABYTE Latest Beta BIOS - TweakTown Forums
> 
> 
> Warning Some of beta BIOSes are still undergoing compatibility testing. GIGABYTE is sharing these BIOSes for testing purposes only and are not meant for general release. If you are not familiar with beta BIOS testing, then please only flash the recommended release BIOSes that are posted on the...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.tweaktownforum.com


I have a Gigabyte X570 Aorus Elite 
Thank you for the help.


----------



## ManniX-ITA

Showw23 said:


> I have a Gigabyte X570 Aorus Elite
> Thank you for the help.


You have F20, F21 and F30a.
IMO if you don't have any issue stay with your current bios.
These new versions are a lottery; could be they are fine for you, could be not.
I had only partial success with F30a; I'm back to F12a on my Master.


----------



## Dan Hot

Im on F22 and my PC wont shutdown correctly, after hes shutdown he start again and Code04 is show Fan goes 100%


----------



## MikeS3000

ManniX-ITA said:


> You have F20, F21 and F30a.
> IMO if you don't have any issue stay with your current bios.
> These new versions are a lottery; could be they are fine for you, could be not.
> I had only partial success with F30a; I'm back to F12a on my Master.


Agreed. I went back to F6e 1.0.0.3 ABBA. Fixed my WHEA errors and I'm getting the best single core boost of any BIOS. Multi-core has been pretty similar from BIOS to BIOS. I may test out the F30 series once it gets out of Beta.


----------



## superleeds27

Dan Hot said:


> Im on F22 and my PC wont shutdown correctly, after hes shutdown he start again and Code04 is show Fan goes 100%


Had a similar issue once, on my Aorus Elite on the F20 release.
Not sure if it gave the code04 but it reset the BIOS. Fans were going full blast though!

Updated to F21 and everything is fine so far, touch wood!


----------



## Dreams-Visions

Hey guys! Question for the bright minds here:

I'm looking at a RAM upgrade for my X570 Master and wanted to know if you guys thought this ram would work in the system?









G.SKILL Trident Z Neo Series 16GB SDRAM DDR4 3600 Desktop Memory - Newegg.com


Buy G.SKILL Trident Z Neo (For AMD Ryzen) Series 16GB (2 x 8GB) 288-Pin RGB DDR4 SDRAM DDR4 3600 (PC4 28800) Desktop Memory Model F4-3600C16D-16GTZNC with fast shipping and top-rated customer service. Once you know, you Newegg!




www.newegg.com





It's GSKILL's kit made specifically for Ryzen, but it's not on the QVL. I'm preeeetty sure it's just the 3600 kit linked below (which IS on the QVL), but with a higher stock voltage (1.5v vs 1.45v) and a slight increase in timings to compensate for the 3800 speed rating.









G.SKILL Trident Z Neo Series 32GB (4 x 8GB) 288-Pin PC RAM DDR4 3600 (PC4 28800) Desktop Memory Model F4-3600C14Q-32GTZNB - Newegg.com


Buy G.SKILL Trident Z Neo Series 32GB (4 x 8GB) 288-Pin PC RAM DDR4 3600 (PC4 28800) Desktop Memory Model F4-3600C14Q-32GTZNB with fast shipping and top-rated customer service. Once you know, you Newegg!




www.newegg.com





Again, this kit IS on the X570 Master QVL. 

So do you all think the first kit would work? Or does it make more sense to get the less expensive 3600 kit and see if I can't get the same timings out of it that I would be looking to get out of the 3800 kit? I was thinking maybe it would be more likely to get even better timings out of the first kit...but again, the bump in voltage makes me think it's just the same kit in a different SKU with a higher price tag (but guaranteed to work at the timings presented).

Any thoughts would be appreciated as always.


----------



## ManniX-ITA

Dreams-Visions said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Hey guys! Question for the bright minds here:
> 
> I'm looking at a RAM upgrade for my X570 Master and wanted to know if you guys thought this ram would work in the system?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> G.SKILL Trident Z Neo Series 16GB SDRAM DDR4 3600 Desktop Memory - Newegg.com
> 
> 
> Buy G.SKILL Trident Z Neo (For AMD Ryzen) Series 16GB (2 x 8GB) 288-Pin RGB DDR4 SDRAM DDR4 3600 (PC4 28800) Desktop Memory Model F4-3600C16D-16GTZNC with fast shipping and top-rated customer service. Once you know, you Newegg!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.newegg.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's GSKILL's kit made specifically for Ryzen, but it's not on the QVL. I'm preeeetty sure it's just the 3600 kit linked below (which IS on the QVL), but with a higher stock voltage (1.5v vs 1.45v) and a slight increase in timings to compensate for the 3800 speed rating.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> G.SKILL Trident Z Neo Series 32GB (4 x 8GB) 288-Pin PC RAM DDR4 3600 (PC4 28800) Desktop Memory Model F4-3600C14Q-32GTZNB - Newegg.com
> 
> 
> Buy G.SKILL Trident Z Neo Series 32GB (4 x 8GB) 288-Pin PC RAM DDR4 3600 (PC4 28800) Desktop Memory Model F4-3600C14Q-32GTZNB with fast shipping and top-rated customer service. Once you know, you Newegg!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.newegg.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Again, this kit IS on the X570 Master QVL.
> 
> 
> So do you all think the first kit would work? Or does it make more sense to get the less expensive 3600 kit and see if I can't get the same timings out of it that I would be looking to get out of the 3800 kit? I was thinking maybe it would be more likely to get even better timings out of the first kit...but again, the bump in voltage makes me think it's just the same kit in a different SKU with a higher price tag (but guaranteed to work at the timings presented).
> 
> Any thoughts would be appreciated as always.


Guess you have already tested your CPU can handle IF at 1900 MHz.
The only issue I see is that having 4 DIMMs at 3800 MHz working properly is very hard.
Except that you can still run the 3800 kit at 3600 with better timings and probably pretty sure 4 of them works properly.
Especially if you are thinking about a future 4000 upgrade maybe it's better to spend something more on the 3800.


----------



## pschorr1123

Dreams-Visions said:


> Hey guys! Question for the bright minds here:
> 
> I'm looking at a RAM upgrade for my X570 Master and wanted to know if you guys thought this ram would work in the system?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> G.SKILL Trident Z Neo Series 16GB SDRAM DDR4 3600 Desktop Memory - Newegg.com
> 
> 
> Buy G.SKILL Trident Z Neo (For AMD Ryzen) Series 16GB (2 x 8GB) 288-Pin RGB DDR4 SDRAM DDR4 3600 (PC4 28800) Desktop Memory Model F4-3600C16D-16GTZNC with fast shipping and top-rated customer service. Once you know, you Newegg!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.newegg.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's GSKILL's kit made specifically for Ryzen, but it's not on the QVL. I'm preeeetty sure it's just the 3600 kit linked below (which IS on the QVL), but with a higher stock voltage (1.5v vs 1.45v) and a slight increase in timings to compensate for the 3800 speed rating.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> G.SKILL Trident Z Neo Series 32GB (4 x 8GB) 288-Pin PC RAM DDR4 3600 (PC4 28800) Desktop Memory Model F4-3600C14Q-32GTZNB - Newegg.com
> 
> 
> Buy G.SKILL Trident Z Neo Series 32GB (4 x 8GB) 288-Pin PC RAM DDR4 3600 (PC4 28800) Desktop Memory Model F4-3600C14Q-32GTZNB with fast shipping and top-rated customer service. Once you know, you Newegg!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.newegg.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Again, this kit IS on the X570 Master QVL.
> 
> So do you all think the first kit would work? Or does it make more sense to get the less expensive 3600 kit and see if I can't get the same timings out of it that I would be looking to get out of the 3800 kit? I was thinking maybe it would be more likely to get even better timings out of the first kit...but again, the bump in voltage makes me think it's just the same kit in a different SKU with a higher price tag (but guaranteed to work at the timings presented).
> 
> Any thoughts would be appreciated as always.


Those kits are really high priced compared to other B-die kits. Getting the RAM to run @ 3800 is more dependent on your CPUs IMC. Not many Zen 2 CPUs can do 3800MTS/ 1900 IF especially with 4 dimms populated.


----------



## Dreams-Visions

ManniX-ITA said:


> Guess you have already tested your CPU can handle IF at 1900 MHz.
> The only issue I see is that having 4 DIMMs at 3800 MHz working properly is very hard.
> Except that you can still run the 3800 kit at 3600 with better timings and probably pretty sure 4 of them works properly.
> Especially if you are thinking about a future 4000 upgrade maybe it's better to spend something more on the 3800.


yea I was kinda thinking the same. But again, the question is more of whether the kit will work or not given it isn't explicitly on the QVL (while the 3600 variant is).



pschorr1123 said:


> Those kits are really high priced compared to other B-die kits. Getting the RAM to run @ 3800 is more dependent on your CPUs IMC. Not many Zen 2 CPUs can do 3800MTS/ 1900 IF especially with 4 dimms populated.


yea I currently have my 4x8 kit at 3800 with the IF @ 1900. been running it like that for almost a year now. I expect neither kit would have any problems running in that sense. Just more a question of compatibility and whether the uplift in the 1% and 0.1% lows would make it worth it. My current kit is set at 16-16-19-16-36-572 @ 3800. I assume with some tuning, these kits could get to something like 14-14-14-14-28-270 or something similar. So I'm trying to figure out (1) if the higher-certified kit could run at all on a Master mobo and (2) if the uplift would make it worth it.


----------



## ManniX-ITA

Dreams-Visions Binning is crucial... I'd go for the better kit


----------



## St0RM53

So what's the verdict? Mostly regarding Fclk and SOC stability. Is F22 or F30a better than F11? Did they fix the SOC voltage/DRAM termination voltage of the other beta versions?

Funnily it seems F7b (Agesa 1.0.0.3ABBA has the proper boost performance without using the EDC bug..AMD never said the reason for the change but i'm pretty certain is due to long term degradation issues)


----------



## ManniX-ITA

*St0RM53* for me still better F1x. Latest F30a seems stable but under-performing due to SoC voltage issue still present.


----------



## Leito360

ManniX-ITA said:


> SoC voltage


What SoC Voltage issue?

Also, I was able to get an stable OC @ 1866/3733 1.35v.... My VSOC Voltage is at 1100mV and my VSoC LLC at "High" preset. Can I change the VSOC LLC to Auto or I will have troubles with that? My board is an X570 Elite.


----------



## ManniX-ITA

Leito360 said:


> What SoC Voltage issue?
> 
> Also, I was able to get an stable OC @ 1866/3733 1.35v.... My VSOC Voltage is at 1100mV and my VSoC LLC at "High" preset. Can I change the VSOC LLC to Auto or I will have troubles with that? My board is an X570 Elite.


The SoC voltage issue is that whenever you change it from Auto it causes instability or worse performances.
On F30a couldn't find a why to set it with VID value at all, no POST and forced to clear CMOS.
No issues with LLC but same as SOC Voltage for me best was Auto; different settings would not yield improvements, low settings slightly less performances.


----------



## Dreams-Visions

ManniX-ITA said:


> Dreams-Visions Binning is crucial... I'd go for the better kit


That's what I'm thinking. Cheers.


----------



## pschorr1123

Dreams-Visions said:


> yea I was kinda thinking the same. But again, the question is more of whether the kit will work or not given it isn't explicitly on the QVL (while the 3600 variant is).
> 
> 
> yea I currently have my 4x8 kit at 3800 with the IF @ 1900. been running it like that for almost a year now. I expect neither kit would have any problems running in that sense. Just more a question of compatibility and whether the uplift in the 1% and 0.1% lows would make it worth it. My current kit is set at 16-16-19-16-36-572 @ 3800. I assume with some tuning, these kits could get to something like 14-14-14-14-28-270 or something similar. So I'm trying to figure out (1) if the higher-certified kit could run at all on a Master mobo and (2) if the uplift would make it worth it.


Then you are lucky getting 3800/ 1900 running with 4 dimms. Outside of aida 64 benchmarks you will not see any notable performance uplift from buying new RAM. IMO, that $ would be better spent on a new Ampere card or RDNA2 later on.


----------



## oRuin

Ryzen 3700x
Gigabyte Aorus Elite x570 (F21)
2x 8gb Patriot Viper Steel DDR4 4400mhz (16gb)

For the longest time I have been trying to get my memory to a command rate of 1T or GDM on.
This was one of the most frustrating issues I had with the machine when I first built it.
I could have all timings hugely relaxed, running at 3400mhz and still, anything other than 2T would make the system extremely unstable.
What am I doing wrong? Why can't I get even 1T with relaxed timings?

Below are my most optimal speed/timings so far. My Ryzens FLCK is weak at best, so 3666 on the memory is probably as good as it gets.









New item by Neil Owen







photos.app.goo.gl


----------



## ManniX-ITA

*oRuin*
Did you try lowering ProcODT to 30-40 ish?


----------



## oRuin

ManniX-ITA said:


> *oRuin*
> Did you try lowering ProcODT to 30-40 ish?


I'm pretty sure I did quite a while ago on an older BIOS. I'll give it another shot and see what I can do. 
It's just so annoying lol. It probably won't get me all that much but... I'm just finding it impossible.
I want to get 1T more to say that I've achieved it than for the system benefits!


----------



## ManniX-ITA

oRuin said:


> I'm pretty sure I did quite a while ago on an older BIOS. I'll give it another shot and see what I can do.
> It's just so annoying lol. It probably won't get me all that much but... I'm just finding it impossible.
> I want to get 1T more to say that I've achieved it than for the system benefits!


Understandable 
Achieving 1T sometimes is impossible even with Samsung ICs, there are many factors involved, but GDM On should be easy peasy.
Maybe check if you have the same issue at base clock 2133 MHz.


----------



## oRuin

ManniX-ITA said:


> Understandable
> Achieving 1T sometimes is impossible even with Samsung ICs, there are many factors involved, but GDM On should be easy peasy.
> Maybe check if you have the same issue at base clock 2133 MHz.


So far not going well. Seems on this BIOS, as soon as I use 1T, even the bios itself can crash. I'm slowing working my way around the ProcODTs with little affect. I'll keep on it. 
I have lwoered my SOC and VGGD though as recommended in another thread. 1.2v on SOC was a little high, and my PC seems stable -so far- with 1.1v.


----------



## ManniX-ITA

oRuin said:


> So far not going well. Seems on this BIOS, as soon as I use 1T, even the bios itself can crash. I'm slowing working my way around the ProcODTs with little affect. I'll keep on it.
> I have lwoered my SOC and VGGD though as recommended in another thread. 1.2v on SOC was a little high, and my PC seems stable -so far- with 1.1v.


Yes, indeed 1.2v is too high, it's not recommended more than 1.15v.
You may need to raise the memory voltage, what is set now?
Another solution could be the PMU bits but I'm not an expert in that area.


----------



## oRuin

ManniX-ITA said:


> Yes, indeed 1.2v is too high, it's not recommended more than 1.15v.
> You may need to raise the memory voltage, what is set now?
> Another solution could be the PMU bits but I'm not an expert in that area.


Memory is a 1.5v, I've been as high as 1.51v but no difference there sadly. I have a feeling this is more of a motherboard problem and CPU. I'll find out when the 4000 series release I guess. I'll have a look into PMU bits!


----------



## oRuin

Messing with PMU Bits, turned from auto to 8. Windows has booted with GDM enabled. Going to do some stress testing!


----------



## panni

Updated my historical X570 AORUS Pro BIOS post with all versions I have, with GDrive, Dropbox and MEGA links as attachments are now limited to 10.

If anyone has any BIOS files I'm missing, please hit me up.


----------



## Dreams-Visions

pschorr1123 said:


> Then you are lucky getting 3800/ 1900 running with 4 dimms. Outside of aida 64 benchmarks you will not see any notable performance uplift from buying new RAM. IMO, that $ would be better spent on a new Ampere card or RDNA2 later on.


I see. Yea, my timings on my 4x8 are as follows.









As for uplift, I feel like I've seen quite a few videos on YT that demonstrate potential uplift, especially at higher framerates. An Ampere card is on the agenda, but I continue to wonder if there is significant uplift in the 1% and 0.1% lows in games if I go with a kit that can provide lower and tighter timings at the same 3800 clock.

In the end, I may pick up a kit just to see with my own 2 eyes. Maybe any findings will help someone else if they find themselves in a similar position.


----------



## ManniX-ITA

Dreams-Visions said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> I see. Yea, my timings on my 4x8 are as follows.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As for uplift, I feel like I've seen quite a few videos on YT that demonstrate potential uplift, especially at higher framerates. An Ampere card is on the agenda, but I continue to wonder if there is significant uplift in the 1% and 0.1% lows in games if I go with a kit that can provide lower and tighter timings at the same 3800 clock.
> 
> In the end, I may pick up a kit just to see with my own 2 eyes. Maybe any findings will help someone else if they find themselves in a similar position.


You should be probably able to check yourself the effect by adjusting your timings with reasonable CL18 timings.
It's not the same but it could give you an idea about what to expect.
There are trillions of videos on Youtube where different timings are compared BTW.

The actual result depends on the GPU type, driver and game engine.
For some games there's no difference at all, others have better avg/max and a few also better lows.
The best benchmarks for memory timings are the in-game benchmark from Assassin's Creed Odyssey and Rise of the Tomb Raider AFAIK.
You need to use Low/Mid quality settings to avoid the GPU/CPU to bottleneck or cap.


----------



## Dreams-Visions

ManniX-ITA said:


> You should be probably able to check yourself the effect by adjusting your timings with reasonable CL18 timings.
> It's not the same but it could give you an idea about what to expect.
> There are trillions of videos on Youtube where different timings are compared BTW.
> 
> The actual result depends on the GPU type, driver and game engine.
> For some games there's no difference at all, others have better avg/max and a few also better lows.
> The best benchmarks for memory timings are the in-game benchmark from Assassin's Creed Odyssey and Rise of the Tomb Raider AFAIK.
> You need to use Low/Mid quality settings to avoid the GPU/CPU to bottleneck or cap.


roger that. I'll give that a try. ty!


----------



## pschorr1123

Dreams-Visions said:


> I see. Yea, my timings on my 4x8 are as follows.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As for uplift, I feel like I've seen quite a few videos on YT that demonstrate potential uplift, especially at higher framerates. An Ampere card is on the agenda, but I continue to wonder if there is significant uplift in the 1% and 0.1% lows in games if I go with a kit that can provide lower and tighter timings at the same 3800 clock.
> 
> In the end, I may pick up a kit just to see with my own 2 eyes. Maybe any findings will help someone else if they find themselves in a similar position.


Most of those YT videos showing massive uplift from RAM speed/ timings are in CPU bound scenerios. ie playing at 1080p with a 2080ti. If you look for games at 1440p or 4k then you are GPU bound which is where you should be 99.9% of the time the delta between RAM speeds becomes much much smaller. Take @ManniX-ITA 's advice and test for your self. I just feel you are going to be massivly dissapointed after dropping all of that cash on fancier RAM.

EDIT: As for your timings that is very impressive. With my 3600 cl 16 B-dies I could only run 3733 with your timings and that was with only 2 sticks. I got my hands on a Flare X 3200 cl14 kit and run 3600 at all 14s for primaries (basically just set xmp and changed speed as I'm lazy and impatient  )

math formula from Level 1 Techs to see which kit of RAM is faster
2000/ MTS * primary cl = ns per cycle 3200cl 14 2000/3200 =.625 * 14 = 8.75ns per cycle 3600 cl 16 2000/3600 =.5555 * 16= 8.8889 ns so 3200cl14 > 3600 cl 16 on paper. Useful for comparing kits before buying.


----------



## pschorr1123

I also wanted to add that I also watched YT videos during the Original Ryzen launch back in 2017. I originally had a 16GB kit of Corsair 3000 cl 15, 17,17,17,35 Micron rev b that cost $90 (which had no Google info). I talked myself into dropping $225 on 3600 cl 16 B-dies (I could have gotten the 3200cl 14 flare X same price but thought 3600 was "faster") This was during the price fixing and mining craze. Got 3200 all 14s running nicely on my 1700. AIDA64 results were awesome but when I started playing my games at 1440p I didn't notice much difference. I sure if I would have done proper before and after testing I may have seen 1-3% fps increases. Needless to say I still feel burned.


----------



## ManniX-ITA

It's indeed more a sport than anything else 
Unless of course you are in e-sports or an extremely competitive player.
There a few dozens fps to match the 240/360 Hz monitor refresh rate could be welcome.
But indeed unless you have CPU and GPU already top of the line that money for sure would be better spent there instead.
I'm holding off only cause DDR5 is around the corner and I want to spend some serious money on it.


----------



## pschorr1123

ManniX-ITA said:


> It's indeed more a sport than anything else
> Unless of course you are in e-sports or an extremely competitive player.
> There a few dozens fps to match the 240/360 Hz monitor refresh rate could be welcome.
> But indeed unless you have CPU and GPU already top of the line that money for sure would be better spent there instead.
> I'm holding off only cause DDR5 is around the corner and I want to spend some serious money on it.


I'm still kinda salty though, the same B-die kits I paid $225 can be had on Newegg for $90-$99.


----------



## Dreams-Visions

pschorr1123 said:


> Most of those YT videos showing massive uplift from RAM speed/ timings are in CPU bound scenerios. ie playing at 1080p with a 2080ti. If you look for games at 1440p or 4k then you are GPU bound which is where you should be 99.9% of the time the delta between RAM speeds becomes much much smaller. Take @ManniX-ITA 's advice and test for your self. I just feel you are going to be massivly dissapointed after dropping all of that cash on fancier RAM.
> 
> EDIT: As for your timings that is very impressive. With my 3600 cl 16 B-dies I could only run 3733 with your timings and that was with only 2 sticks. I got my hands on a Flare X 3200 cl14 kit and run 3600 at all 14s for primaries (basically just set xmp and changed speed as I'm lazy and impatient  )
> 
> math formula from Level 1 Techs to see which kit of RAM is faster
> 2000/ MTS * primary cl = ns per cycle 3200cl 14 2000/3200 =.625 * 14 = 8.75ns per cycle 3600 cl 16 2000/3600 =.5555 * 16= 8.8889 ns so 3200cl14 > 3600 cl 16 on paper. Useful for comparing kits before buying.


Thank you for the thoughts.

Yea I was thinking that with the new GPU release (I plan on picking up a 3090), those GPU bound games at 1440p might no longer be GPU bound games...that that the uplift demonstrated at 720p and 1080p in those YouTube videos would then be applicable to 1440+ with this new generation of cards in a way that they are demonstrably not today. Thus, perhaps a similar sort of uplift might occur with the better ram. I expect that I'll upgrade to a 175-200Hz monitor in the next year or so as well, so that performance uplift from better RAM might really matter. 

But it's not like those nice B-die kits are being discontinued (regardless of Samsung's protestations to the contrary). I'll wait until (1) I get my 3090 and (2) get my 4900X. Makes sense to see what the ideal IF speed is for the 4000 series of CPUs and how it scales before buying any ram kit right now. I'll circle back in November or so on the RAM front. 

Cheers, all!


----------



## RHBH

Hello, I'm looking for a X570 motherboard to buy.

Currently I'm between the ASUS Crosshair VIII, Gigabyte X570 AORUS Master and MSI X570 ACE

Is the X570 AORUS Master running stable, any known issues?

I've seen some posts on reddit about a WiFi +ErP bug, does this affects the X570 AORUS Master?
What about cold issue boots requiring the CMOS battery to be removed and reinstalled?


----------



## KedarWolf

RHBH said:


> Hello, I'm looking for a X570 motherboard to buy.
> 
> Currently I'm between the ASUS Crosshair VIII, Gigabyte X570 AORUS Master and MSI X570 ACE
> 
> Is the X570 AORUS Master running stable, any known issues?
> 
> I've seen some posts on reddit about a WiFi +ErP bug, does this affects the X570 AORUS Master?
> What about cold issue boots requiring the CMOS battery to be removed and reinstalled?


Highly recommend the MSI X570 Unify.

I feel MSI made the best X570 motherboards this time around.


----------



## dansi

KedarWolf said:


> Highly recommend the MSI X570 Unify.
> 
> I feel MSI made the best X570 motherboards this time around.


X570 Master looks better than Unify, and probably better VRM. Master have extra hardware for BCLK timer and digital audio

In a gigabyte thread, i recommend X570 Master. Bios updates are regular and on time. I have no problem on X570 Master.

MSI is known for their guerilla marketing tactics btw


----------



## KedarWolf

RHBH said:


> Hello, I'm looking for a X570 motherboard to buy.
> 
> Currently I'm between the ASUS Crosshair VIII, Gigabyte X570 AORUS Master and MSI X570 ACE
> 
> Is the X570 AORUS Master running stable, any known issues?
> 
> I've seen some posts on reddit about a WiFi +ErP bug, does this affects the X570 AORUS Master?
> What about cold issue boots requiring the CMOS battery to be removed and reinstalled?


If you get an older Master Rev. 1.0 you likely will have trouble. 1.1 and 1.2 they seem to be fixed though. Lots of peeps having trouble here with the 1.0.

Still, can't go wrong with the Unify I feel.

Edit: More than one person here who had trouble with the Master went to MSI and they were happy with them.


----------



## Illined

Right, so once again today the computer wouldn't boot. Not even a single sign of life: no LEDs on anywhere on the *X570 Master rev 1.0*. As described earlier in this thread. Only solution is to turn off the PSU and remove the CMOS-battery. No stability issues at all. The evening before everything works fine, I just shut the computer down as normal. Then it suddenly is like this in the morning.

After last time, I replaced the CMOS-battery with a new one. Have a Micron e-die 3000 kit which I used to run at 3600 or 3800. I no longer do this, I just enable XMP (thinking it might be the 3600/3800 speeds). PBO turned on and fan profiles changed. I now always save the profile to a USB-drive so I don't have to do everything over. Issue is present on each BIOS (F30a, F21, F20, F12, F11, ...) and is becoming more and more frequent.

I am now seriously considering buying a new, non-Gigabyte, board. Not that it's a lot of work to pop the battery out and back in, it's just a hassle and an indication that something is wrong with the board.


----------



## ManniX-ITA

RHBH said:


> Hello, I'm looking for a X570 motherboard to buy.
> 
> Currently I'm between the ASUS Crosshair VIII, Gigabyte X570 AORUS Master and MSI X570 ACE
> 
> Is the X570 AORUS Master running stable, any known issues?
> 
> I've seen some posts on reddit about a WiFi +ErP bug, does this affects the X570 AORUS Master?
> What about cold issue boots requiring the CMOS battery to be removed and reinstalled?


I would recommend the MSI Unify as well if you can live with less SATA ports and a much less good on-board Audio.
VRM is better on the Master but it's unlikely you come close to the limit of the other boards overclocking a 3950x.
Stability on this board is like searching for the Holy Grail, I have rev 1.0 as well.
The cold boot issue is pretty frequent, just as reported above, and the BIOS development is pretty awful.


----------



## dansi

Illined said:


> Right, so once again today the computer wouldn't boot. Not even a single sign of life: no LEDs on anywhere on the *X570 Master rev 1.0*. As described earlier in this thread. Only solution is to turn off the PSU and remove the CMOS-battery. No stability issues at all. The evening before everything works fine, I just shut the computer down as normal. Then it suddenly is like this in the morning.
> 
> After last time, I replaced the CMOS-battery with a new one. Have a Micron e-die 3000 kit which I used to run at 3600 or 3800. I no longer do this, I just enable XMP (thinking it might be the 3600/3800 speeds). PBO turned on and fan profiles changed. I now always save the profile to a USB-drive so I don't have to do everything over. Issue is present on each BIOS (F30a, F21, F20, F12, F11, ...) and is becoming more and more frequent.
> 
> I am now seriously considering buying a new, non-Gigabyte, board. Not that it's a lot of work to pop the battery out and back in, it's just a hassle and an indication that something is wrong with the board.


No boot is most of time ram 'overclock' failure. Board will either try to reboot or no boot, after you hard reset and able to boot, all settings are resetted. Thats why users suddenly find their bios settings gone

After your XMP, ram is 3000?

Try just, manually select your ram speed to 3200, change ram voltage to 1.35v. Turn on PBO. And leave everything else untouched, dont turn on XMP.

In older bios version, there is a bug when you use XMP, some modules would not set the ram voltage to 1.35v automatically, hence overclock failure. Im not sure if latest bios is patched to support more modules XMP. Worth give a try


----------



## Illined

I've been through this, but I feel like you don't get the scope of the issue. When I say it doesn't boot then I mean it won't even power on. It works flawlessly in the evening and eight hours later I press the power button and nothing happens. It doesn't try to boot, but fail. It just doesn't power on at all. Even the LED on the built-in powerbutton is off. I understand that RAM (even XMP) might cause a boot failure, but explain to me how exactly the RAM has caused the motherboard to seemingly have *died* overnight until I take the CMOS-battery out.

I can't even perform a BIOS-reset, because it doesn't do anything. Even using the header on the motherboard to reset the BIOS won't work. The very first time I had this I thought the board had died. Tried everything, a different PSU, one stick of RAM, reseating everything, nothing worked. Sent it back to the retailer, they popped the battery out and back in and it was fine.

Even bought a back-up board back then (which I resold later). It's an extreme hassle to have to do this. I can stress test the machine all I want and it runs fine.

Think I'm just going to buy the 3080 together with an actual decent board rather than sticking with something that only works half the time.


----------



## dansi

Illined said:


> I've been through this, but I feel like you don't get the scope of the issue. When I say it doesn't boot then I mean it won't even power on. It works flawlessly in the evening and eight hours later I press the power button and nothing happens. It doesn't try to boot, but fail. It just doesn't power on at all. Even the LED on the built-in powerbutton is off. I understand that RAM (even XMP) might cause a boot failure, but explain to me how exactly the RAM has caused the motherboard to seemingly have *died* overnight until I take the CMOS-battery out.
> 
> I can't even perform a BIOS-reset, because it doesn't do anything. Even using the header on the motherboard to reset the BIOS won't work. The very first time I had this I thought the board had died. Tried everything, a different PSU, one stick of RAM, reseating everything, nothing worked. Sent it back to the retailer, they popped the battery out and back in and it was fine.
> 
> Even bought a back-up board back then (which I resold later). It's an extreme hassle to have to do this. I can stress test the machine all I want and it runs fine.
> 
> Think I'm just going to buy the 3080 together with an actual decent board rather than sticking with something that only works half the time.


Oh yes i can see what is your scope.

Did you also try to switch bios to single mode? There is a dip switch on board, which you can toggle how the bios is to boot.

I just think is a combination of unstable ram oc or lack of xmp profile of older modules, and bios switching for dual bios boards.

These issues brought up before, yes all this gigabtye could fix, but havent if you are affected

Of course all else fail, definitely try other boards to prevent time wasting.

Also the thing with unstable ram OC, it can work one day, pass all memtest, and it may fail training next boot, or crash when you run the most innocent tasks. Ime.


----------



## Illined

It is in fact set to single BIOS, main BIOS. They are Micron AES modules, which are if I am correct also quite recent in terms of first production. They have the fabled E-die. 

I don't really see myself running 2133Mhz for weeks on end to see if the problem will also pop up.


----------



## dansi

I assume you have done the general trouble shooting like load optimised defaults, manually select ram speeds and voltage, use latest f22 bios, reseat cpu, reseat ram, gpu, use a dust blower on slots and contacts, uninstall 3rd party montioring software, make sure sata, wlan, usb connectors are tightened, change fresh cmos battery, disable 2nd realtek lan if not needed, anything else i missing? 

failed to cold boot when you have recent parts, is strange and need long trial and error to pin down.

i will definitely send back to rma the board and change a different model.


----------



## RHBH

Thanks for the feedback guys, definitely risking x570 Aorus Master Rev 1.0 from my list.

Does the cold boot issue affects only the master variant of the board?

I will ask the store what is the revision of the board they're selling.

Not sure about the master one, but I should be able to get the x570 AORUS PRO Wi-Fi or X570 AORUS Ultra Rev 1.1 if I want to.

For those who suggested the x570 Unify, unfortunately this one is not available in my region only the x570 Ace.


----------



## St0RM53

RHBH said:


> Hello, I'm looking for a X570 motherboard to buy.
> 
> Currently I'm between the ASUS Crosshair VIII, Gigabyte X570 AORUS Master and MSI X570 ACE
> 
> Is the X570 AORUS Master running stable, any known issues?
> 
> I've seen some posts on reddit about a WiFi +ErP bug, does this affects the X570 AORUS Master?
> What about cold issue boots requiring the CMOS battery to be removed and reinstalled?





Illined said:


> Right, so once again today the computer wouldn't boot. Not even a single sign of life: no LEDs on anywhere on the *X570 Master rev 1.0*. As described earlier in this thread. Only solution is to turn off the PSU and remove the CMOS-battery. No stability issues at all. The evening before everything works fine, I just shut the computer down as normal. Then it suddenly is like this in the morning.
> 
> After last time, I replaced the CMOS-battery with a new one. Have a Micron e-die 3000 kit which I used to run at 3600 or 3800. I no longer do this, I just enable XMP (thinking it might be the 3600/3800 speeds). PBO turned on and fan profiles changed. I now always save the profile to a USB-drive so I don't have to do everything over. Issue is present on each BIOS (F30a, F21, F20, F12, F11, ...) and is becoming more and more frequent.
> 
> I am now seriously considering buying a new, non-Gigabyte, board. Not that it's a lot of work to pop the battery out and back in, it's just a hassle and an indication that something is wrong with the board.



X570 Aorus master is the best overall board in terms of hardware and features. However avoid rev1.0 at all costs. Mine failed after 8-10 months of use and Amazon replaced me for free a rev1.1 board (in fact they full refunded me and i re-bought the board because after re-researching all boards even B550 there is no direct replacement; it's always some compromise..at least i got a full 2 new years of warranty  ). Rev 1.2 should be even better and it's what on stock at the moment. I haven't heard anyone that had failure with rev1.1 or 1.2 but time will show.

Now the GREAT NEWS. EVERYONE UPDATE TO F30a!!! This new AGESA rocks. I don't know what magic they've done here but it's the best bios so far. Firstly it fixed the pcie GEN 4 issue that caused low latency external DAC to crackle. Since there was (and still has) no separate pcie GEN setting for chipset and gpu, you were force to use gen3, meaning you lost potential performance in any devices going through the chipset as well as the gpu.

Moreover, the intracore latency has been improved so much, SINGLE THREAD performance is THROUGH THE ROOF. It OUTPERFORMS the EDC bug method in all single thread tests! V17 : 544->548, V19 : 182->187, V19AVX : 545->565
Plus this is scalable with FCLK!!! Multicore is improved very slightly (9325->9368), with very similar score to what PBO method is used. EDC bug should still work as well as buildzoid's method.

Additionally SOC is at 1.087V @ 1900mhz 1:1:1! I intentionally left it on AUTO as VDDG/VDDP voltages too (although after 1600mhz they are set to 1.050/1.1V by the bios) as it has been reported to be an issue if you change it from that one. I haven't done full stability testing but so far it's stable at the same tight dram timings. (Note i had tested the pcie gen 4 issue before with such VDDP/VDDG voltages but it didn't fix it as it is different kind of audio crackling, so something else changed).

If you have questions let me know!


----------



## dansi

RHBH said:


> Thanks for the feedback guys, definitely risking x570 Aorus Master Rev 1.0 from my list.
> 
> Does the cold boot issue affects only the master variant of the board?
> 
> I will ask the store what is the revision of the board they're selling.
> 
> Not sure about the master one, but I should be able to get the x570 AORUS PRO Wi-Fi or X570 AORUS Ultra Rev 1.1 if I want to.
> 
> For those who suggested the x570 Unify, unfortunately this one is not available in my region only the x570 Ace.


I have v1, i never get cold boot with pbo and ram oc.
But yes get for v1.3 if possible, they added better trace shielding for high ram oc of zen3.

If you dont need 2xpcie4 ssd, even the b550 master is great, it has vrm of 570 xtreme and has 32mb of bios capacity.
you lose out on intel lan and can use only 1xpcie4 ssd.


----------



## ManniX-ITA

St0RM53 said:


> X570 Aorus master is the best overall board in terms of hardware and features. However avoid rev1.0 at all costs. Mine failed after 8-10 months of use and Amazon replaced me for free a rev1.1 board (in fact they full refunded me and i re-bought the board because after re-researching all boards even B550 there is no direct replacement; it's always some compromise..at least i got a full 2 new years of warranty  ). Rev 1.2 should be even better and it's what on stock at the moment. I haven't heard anyone that had failure with rev1.1 or 1.2 but time will show.
> 
> Now the GREAT NEWS. EVERYONE UPDATE TO F30a!!! This new AGESA rocks. I don't know what magic they've done here but it's the best bios so far. Firstly it fixed the pcie GEN 4 issue that caused low latency external DAC to crackle. Since there was (and still has) no separate pcie GEN setting for chipset and gpu, you were force to use gen3, meaning you lost potential performance in any devices going through the chipset as well as the gpu.
> 
> Moreover, the intracore latency has been improved so much, SINGLE THREAD performance is THROUGH THE ROOF. It OUTPERFORMS the EDC bug method in all single thread tests! V17 : 544->548, V19 : 182->187, V19AVX : 545->565
> Plus this is scalable with FCLK!!! Multicore is improved very slightly (9325->9368), with very similar score to what PBO method is used. EDC bug should still work as well as buildzoid's method.
> 
> Additionally SOC is at 1.087V @ 1900mhz 1:1:1! I intentionally left it on AUTO as VDDG/VDDP voltages too (although after 1600mhz they are set to 1.050/1.1V by the bios) as it has been reported to be an issue if you change it from that one. I haven't done full stability testing but so far it's stable at the same tight dram timings. (Note i had tested the pcie gen 4 issue before with such VDDP/VDDG voltages but it didn't fix it as it is different kind of audio crackling, so something else changed).
> 
> If you have questions let me know!


Can you share BIOS screenshots with your settings?

I have tested F30a and yes it's pretty stable but my 3800x scores are lower than F12a with the EDC bug and much lower without.
Also while the memory performances with my Hynix DJR improved a lot I still see a considerable gap from F12a.
And I couldn't find a way to improve cause changing SoC voltage, LLC, VDDP, VDDG if does something is slowing down even further.


----------



## ManniX-ITA

dansi said:


> I have v1, i never get cold boot with pbo and ram oc.
> But yes get for v1.3 if possible, they added better trace shielding for high ram oc of zen3.
> 
> If you dont need 2xpcie4 ssd, even the b550 master is great, it has vrm of 570 xtreme and has 32mb of bios capacity.
> you lose out on intel lan and can use only 1xpcie4 ssd.


Another reason to go for B550 is SATA; not only does not have the horrible X570 bug but it's also the fastest controller I have ever seen, stellar performances.


----------



## dansi

St0RM53 said:


> X570 Aorus master is the best overall board in terms of hardware and features. However avoid rev1.0 at all costs. Mine failed after 8-10 months of use and Amazon replaced me for free a rev1.1 board (in fact they full refunded me and i re-bought the board because after re-researching all boards even B550 there is no direct replacement; it's always some compromise..at least i got a full 2 new years of warranty  ). Rev 1.2 should be even better and it's what on stock at the moment. I haven't heard anyone that had failure with rev1.1 or 1.2 but time will show.
> 
> Now the GREAT NEWS. EVERYONE UPDATE TO F30a!!! This new AGESA rocks. I don't know what magic they've done here but it's the best bios so far. Firstly it fixed the pcie GEN 4 issue that caused low latency external DAC to crackle. Since there was (and still has) no separate pcie GEN setting for chipset and gpu, you were force to use gen3, meaning you lost potential performance in any devices going through the chipset as well as the gpu.
> 
> Moreover, the intracore latency has been improved so much, SINGLE THREAD performance is THROUGH THE ROOF. It OUTPERFORMS the EDC bug method in all single thread tests! V17 : 544->548, V19 : 182->187, V19AVX : 545->565
> Plus this is scalable with FCLK!!! Multicore is improved very slightly (9325->9368), with very similar score to what PBO method is used. EDC bug should still work as well as buildzoid's method.
> 
> Additionally SOC is at 1.087V @ 1900mhz 1:1:1! I intentionally left it on AUTO as VDDG/VDDP voltages too (although after 1600mhz they are set to 1.050/1.1V by the bios) as it has been reported to be an issue if you change it from that one. I haven't done full stability testing but so far it's stable at the same tight dram timings. (Note i had tested the pcie gen 4 issue before with such VDDP/VDDG voltages but it didn't fix it as it is different kind of audio crackling, so something else changed).
> 
> If you have questions let me know!



Interesting, i am on F21 and it great for latency too and stable AF without whea cache error. 
Tempting to upgrade...


----------



## Ramad

St0RM53 said:


> X570 Aorus master is the best overall board in terms of hardware and features. However avoid rev1.0 at all costs. Mine failed after 8-10 months of use and Amazon replaced me for free a rev1.1 board (in fact they full refunded me and i re-bought the board because after re-researching all boards even B550 there is no direct replacement; it's always some compromise..at least i got a full 2 new years of warranty  ). Rev 1.2 should be even better and it's what on stock at the moment. I haven't heard anyone that had failure with rev1.1 or 1.2 but time will show.
> 
> Now the GREAT NEWS. EVERYONE UPDATE TO F30a!!! This new AGESA rocks. I don't know what magic they've done here but it's the best bios so far. Firstly it fixed the pcie GEN 4 issue that caused low latency external DAC to crackle. Since there was (and still has) no separate pcie GEN setting for chipset and gpu, you were force to use gen3, meaning you lost potential performance in any devices going through the chipset as well as the gpu.
> 
> Moreover, the intracore latency has been improved so much, SINGLE THREAD performance is THROUGH THE ROOF. It OUTPERFORMS the EDC bug method in all single thread tests! V17 : 544->548, V19 : 182->187, V19AVX : 545->565
> Plus this is scalable with FCLK!!! Multicore is improved very slightly (9325->9368), with very similar score to what PBO method is used. EDC bug should still work as well as buildzoid's method.
> 
> Additionally SOC is at 1.087V @ 1900mhz 1:1:1! I intentionally left it on AUTO as VDDG/VDDP voltages too (although after 1600mhz they are set to 1.050/1.1V by the bios) as it has been reported to be an issue if you change it from that one. I haven't done full stability testing but so far it's stable at the same tight dram timings. (Note i had tested the pcie gen 4 issue before with such VDDP/VDDG voltages but it didn't fix it as it is different kind of audio crackling, so something else changed).
> 
> If you have questions let me know!


VDDG/VDDP(CLDO_VDDP) at 1.05/1.1 respectively is not an issue, your system is stable because these are set to the correct voltages at the RAM speed you have chosen.
CLDO_VDDP should not be set higher than VDDR-0.1V, this is the only rule mentioned in AMD CBS under this setting. Some do set this voltage too low at 0.9 or lower and try to rung RAM at high frequency, that always leads to boot failure, blue screen or sudden shutdowns.

My older Ryzen 1600 ran at CLDO_VDDP = 1.200V and my current 2700X runs at CLDO_VDDP = 1.100V, that is with RAM at 3200MT/s using Samsung E-die which is a pain to get stable at this speed with Ryzen.


----------



## ManniX-ITA

*Ramad*

It's bit different with Zen2, I'd follow Veii advice:



Veii said:


> VDDG CCD & IOD share the voltage across them, soo it has a stepup offset from VDDP although no fixed one they where variable
> Tho it makes me question the "maximum" result on the calculator, where VDDP is higher than VDDG
> You shouldn't do that at all
> Try
> 900mv VDDP
> 1050 VDDG
> 1125 vSOC
> scaling used: 75mV
> * you can then pick where to invest these 75mV either CCD or IOD
> if you have voltage issues on VDDG and really need the bump:
> 950mV VDDP
> 1075mV VDDG
> 1150mv VSOC
> tho that would be for 1930-1950FLCK and XOC territory, normally you just use 50mV stepping
> 
> ** boards do always autocorrect neverless what you put in
> They only don't if you enable the UncoreOC flag


And read 1usmus guide:









AMD Ryzen Memory Tweaking & Overclocking Guide


Memory overclocking has a significant impact on performance of AMD Ryzen-powered machines, but the alleged complexity of memory tweaking on this platform, largely fueled by misinformation and lack of documentation, has kept some enthusiasts away from it. We want to change this.




www.techpowerup.com


----------



## Ramad

ManniX-ITA said:


> *Ramad*
> 
> It's bit different with Zen2, I'd follow Veii advice:
> 
> And read 1usmus guide:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AMD Ryzen Memory Tweaking & Overclocking Guide
> 
> 
> Memory overclocking has a significant impact on performance of AMD Ryzen-powered machines, but the alleged complexity of memory tweaking on this platform, largely fueled by misinformation and lack of documentation, has kept some enthusiasts away from it. We want to change this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.techpowerup.com


Sure, that is up to you. I have posted information by AMD themselves in every BIOS since this voltage have been introduced in late 2017, it's up to you which to follow.


----------



## ManniX-ITA

There are also the CPU sample and AGESA version variables.
My 3800x, like many others but not all, only works properly with VDDP/VDDG at 900/950.
But with the latest AGESA v2 seems working same or better at 1000/1050.


----------



## pschorr1123

Dreams-Visions said:


> Thank you for the thoughts.
> 
> Yea I was thinking that with the new GPU release (I plan on picking up a 3090), those GPU bound games at 1440p might no longer be GPU bound games...that that the uplift demonstrated at 720p and 1080p in those YouTube videos would then be applicable to 1440+ with this new generation of cards in a way that they are demonstrably not today. Thus, perhaps a similar sort of uplift might occur with the better ram. I expect that I'll upgrade to a 175-200Hz monitor in the next year or so as well, so that performance uplift from better RAM might really matter.
> 
> But it's not like those nice B-die kits are being discontinued (regardless of Samsung's protestations to the contrary). I'll wait until (1) I get my 3090 and (2) get my 4900X. Makes sense to see what the ideal IF speed is for the 4000 series of CPUs and how it scales before buying any ram kit right now. I'll circle back in November or so on the RAM front.
> 
> Cheers, all!


good strategy, that 3090 is gonna be a beast! Availability is looking really bad so I hope you got some bots programmed to buy online once orders go live. I thought only the pre fabricated RAM modules sporting b-dies were discontinued not the actual ICs RAM OEMs use like Corsair/ Gskill/ etc


----------



## pschorr1123

ManniX-ITA said:


> There are also the CPU sample and AGESA version variables.
> My 3800x, like many others but not all, only works properly with VDDP/VDDG at 900/950.
> But with the latest AGESA v2 seems working same or better at 1000/1050.


I really wish AMD would be better at documentation and have something similar to Intel's ARK where you can find any info on any CPU instead of having to rely on hear say in random forums. I love AMD but they need to work on some things like launching a more polished product. They have earned a lot of revenue from Zen sales over the past couple years so if the Zen 3 launch is as rushed and borked like previous ones they will be without excuse. Instead of upgrading on day 1 I'm going to sit back 3-6 months a wait for the bugs and issues to get sorted. Hopefully, they will prove me wrong.....


----------



## Illined

dansi said:


> I assume you have done the general trouble shooting like load optimised defaults, manually select ram speeds and voltage, use latest f22 bios, reseat cpu, reseat ram, gpu, use a dust blower on slots and contacts, uninstall 3rd party montioring software, make sure sata, wlan, usb connectors are tightened, change fresh cmos battery, disable 2nd realtek lan if not needed, anything else i missing?
> 
> failed to cold boot when you have recent parts, is strange and need long trial and error to pin down.
> 
> i will definitely send back to rma the board and change a different model.


As stated before I have already sent the motherboard back once (january 2020) and received the exact same board back. Thus, everything has been reseated already. I'm on the third fresh Windows install since then, reinstalled last weekend actually. I have in fact reseated everything three times since then: received new cooler, removed old cooler and cpu, cleaned cpu. Cooler was defective so sent it back, mounted the stock cooler. Received new cooler, removed entire motherboard to replace the ****ty thermal pad on the chipset and built everything back in.

It is at this point highly doubtful it is due to the seating of a component or due to a software error. As said: everything works fine, no issues whatsoever, shutdown computer, try to start computer in the morning and nothing happens. It is already a new CMOS-battery, replaced it when Mannix suggested this. Disabled second LAN by default because I don't use it. Also already in my post: issue persist with any BIOS version.

The only thing I have not done is manually select the RAM speed instead of letting the XMP take care of this. As far as optimized default, everytime I update the BIOS I first load optimized default and then flash the new one. Last week I even bricked a BIOS and updated it with Q-flash plus. This should have erased all settings.

I don't know what to do. I want a new board, perhaps another brand, but am sat here with an expensive "brick". How do you go about selling a board that doesn't work properly for yourself without the guilt that I may give someone a crappy board, while full well knowing someone else might not even have any issues with it. RMA'ing the board doesn't work. The retailer receives the board, pops a CPU in and deems it working after which they send it back. That is what happened last even though I explicitly asked for it to be replaced.

Edit: by manual RAM speed do you mean only set voltage and the multiplier, or also the timings? Just disabled the XMP, set it to mutiplier 30 and voltage to 1.35, but the timings are now crap:


----------



## pschorr1123

Anyone experience randon restart of pc when booting in Windows? Event viewer saysThe GLCKIO2 service failed to start due to the following error: The system cannot find the file specified. 

Google shows that to be the process for RGB Fusion. All of that crap is on the C:drive which is nvme but Windows 10 has this issue where all spinning rust needs to be awakened to do simple things like open control panel shut down pc, etc. SO I'm not sure if the is the fault of RGB Fusion or Windows 10 1903. This has only happened a couple times but is still annoying.


----------



## MikeS3000

Illined said:


> Right, so once again today the computer wouldn't boot. Not even a single sign of life: no LEDs on anywhere on the *X570 Master rev 1.0*. As described earlier in this thread. Only solution is to turn off the PSU and remove the CMOS-battery. No stability issues at all. The evening before everything works fine, I just shut the computer down as normal. Then it suddenly is like this in the morning.
> 
> After last time, I replaced the CMOS-battery with a new one. Have a Micron e-die 3000 kit which I used to run at 3600 or 3800. I no longer do this, I just enable XMP (thinking it might be the 3600/3800 speeds). PBO turned on and fan profiles changed. I now always save the profile to a USB-drive so I don't have to do everything over. Issue is present on each BIOS (F30a, F21, F20, F12, F11, ...) and is becoming more and more frequent.
> 
> I am now seriously considering buying a new, non-Gigabyte, board. Not that it's a lot of work to pop the battery out and back in, it's just a hassle and an indication that something is wrong with the board.


I have the same occasional issues on my Aorus Pro Wifi rev 1.0. I almost sent it back for warranty repair the first time this happened. I tore the whole system apart before I read to l leave the battery out for 10 min. and then try to boot. My hardware has a lot of features but definitely has its funky quirks.


----------



## dansi

Illined said:


> As stated before I have already sent the motherboard back once (january 2020) and received the exact same board back. Thus, everything has been reseated already. I'm on the third fresh Windows install since then, reinstalled last weekend actually. I have in fact reseated everything three times since then: received new cooler, removed old cooler and cpu, cleaned cpu. Cooler was defective so sent it back, mounted the stock cooler. Received new cooler, removed entire motherboard to replace the ****ty thermal pad on the chipset and built everything back in.
> 
> It is at this point highly doubtful it is due to the seating of a component or due to a software error. As said: everything works fine, no issues whatsoever, shutdown computer, try to start computer in the morning and nothing happens. It is already a new CMOS-battery, replaced it when Mannix suggested this. Disabled second LAN by default because I don't use it. Also already in my post: issue persist with any BIOS version.
> 
> The only thing I have not done is manually select the RAM speed instead of letting the XMP take care of this. As far as optimized default, everytime I update the BIOS I first load optimized default and then flash the new one. Last week I even bricked a BIOS and updated it with Q-flash plus. This should have erased all settings.
> 
> I don't know what to do. I want a new board, perhaps another brand, but am sat here with an expensive "brick". How do you go about selling a board that doesn't work properly for yourself without the guilt that I may give someone a crappy board, while full well knowing someone else might not even have any issues with it. RMA'ing the board doesn't work. The retailer receives the board, pops a CPU in and deems it working after which they send it back. That is what happened last even though I explicitly asked for it to be replaced.
> 
> Edit: by manual RAM speed do you mean only set voltage and the multiplier, or also the timings? Just disabled the XMP, set it to mutiplier 30 and voltage to 1.35, but the timings are now crap:
> View attachment 2458780


Yes just just set voltage and multiplier.
Seems you have to also manually set those timings to the specified numbers of your ram module.

When i set my e-die multiplier manually, the auto timings were pretty close to specified numbers. Strange yours become 20-20-20-48.

I would not trust retailer, they rather 'solve' the issue 
I would expect a real rma if you can communicate with your local gigabyte, at least they can get a replacement hopefully.


----------



## Illined

Unfortunately there is no local Gigabyte. All RMA's need to go through the retailer. I've made another ticket with Gigabyte early this morning, but I'm not expecting a solution. They are not known to be the best company when it comes to RMA.


----------



## ManniX-ITA

pschorr1123 said:


> I really wish AMD would be better at documentation and have something similar to Intel's ARK where you can find any info on any CPU instead of having to rely on hear say in random forums. I love AMD but they need to work on some things like launching a more polished product. They have earned a lot of revenue from Zen sales over the past couple years so if the Zen 3 launch is as rushed and borked like previous ones they will be without excuse. Instead of upgrading on day 1 I'm going to sit back 3-6 months a wait for the bugs and issues to get sorted. Hopefully, they will prove me wrong.....


Clearly AMD scarified reliability to catch up with Intel. They are getting close but still not there.
But business is business... it paid well. The experience was mostly as early adopters but at then end we got better products on both sides.
Can't say I'm fully happy about it but I'm neither too much disappointed.
The 3600XT with a B550 board I have recently built, despite some rare weird stuff, it's pretty rock solid and it was a good out-of-the-box experience.
Wish I had the same experience with this one too, especially since I paid it more than twice, but hey it's modern life...
Really hope they improved with Zen 3; let's see, I'm going to be again an early adopter for sure  



pschorr1123 said:


> Anyone experience randon restart of pc when booting in Windows? Event viewer saysThe GLCKIO2 service failed to start due to the following error: The system cannot find the file specified.
> 
> Google shows that to be the process for RGB Fusion. All of that crap is on the C:drive which is nvme but Windows 10 has this issue where all spinning rust needs to be awakened to do simple things like open control panel shut down pc, etc. SO I'm not sure if the is the fault of RGB Fusion or Windows 10 1903. This has only happened a couple times but is still annoying.


I know it's not the same and finicky but try to get rid of RGB Fusion and use OpenRGB:









Adam Honse / OpenRGB · GitLab


Open source RGB lighting control that doesn't depend on manufacturer software. For Windows, Linux, MacOS. ASUS, ASRock, Corsair, G.Skill, Gigabyte, HyperX, MSI, Razer, ThermalTake, and more...




gitlab.com





There's nothing better for stability and performances than blasting all GB software from your Windows install.
And you really have to upgrade Win10 at least to v1909; a lot of new drivers and software are starting to show weird incompatibilties.
Have recently moved to v2004 and so far so good; surprisingly got quite a welcome improvement in boot time.
Was expecting the worst so...


----------



## THUMPer1

Illined said:


> I've been through this, but I feel like you don't get the scope of the issue. When I say it doesn't boot then I mean it won't even power on. It works flawlessly in the evening and eight hours later I press the power button and nothing happens. It doesn't try to boot, but fail. It just doesn't power on at all. Even the LED on the built-in powerbutton is off. I understand that RAM (even XMP) might cause a boot failure, but explain to me how exactly the RAM has caused the motherboard to seemingly have *died* overnight until I take the CMOS-battery out.
> 
> I can't even perform a BIOS-reset, because it doesn't do anything. Even using the header on the motherboard to reset the BIOS won't work. The very first time I had this I thought the board had died. Tried everything, a different PSU, one stick of RAM, reseating everything, nothing worked. Sent it back to the retailer, they popped the battery out and back in and it was fine.
> 
> Even bought a back-up board back then (which I resold later). It's an extreme hassle to have to do this. I can stress test the machine all I want and it runs fine.
> 
> Think I'm just going to buy the 3080 together with an actual decent board rather than sticking with something that only works half the time.


For you and anyone else. This is a well known "bug" among the community. Look here - https://hardforum.com/threads/gigabyte-x570-aorus-master-wont-power-on-temporary-solution.1993194/
This is not an overlcock issue or anything like that. It is definitely a hardware issue of some sort. GB has failed to acknowledge any problems, and anytime the board is RMAed, users get the same board back with the same issue.


----------



## pschorr1123

ManniX-ITA said:


> Clearly AMD scarified reliability to catch up with Intel. They are getting close but still not there.
> But business is business... it paid well. The experience was mostly as early adopters but at then end we got better products on both sides.
> Can't say I'm fully happy about it but I'm neither too much disappointed.
> The 3600XT with a B550 board I have recently built, despite some rare weird stuff, it's pretty rock solid and it was a good out-of-the-box experience.
> Wish I had the same experience with this one too, especially since I paid it more than twice, but hey it's modern life...
> Really hope they improved with Zen 3; let's see, I'm going to be again an early adopter for sure
> 
> 
> 
> I know it's not the same and finicky but try to get rid of RGB Fusion and use OpenRGB:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Adam Honse / OpenRGB · GitLab
> 
> 
> Open source RGB lighting control that doesn't depend on manufacturer software. For Windows, Linux, MacOS. ASUS, ASRock, Corsair, G.Skill, Gigabyte, HyperX, MSI, Razer, ThermalTake, and more...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gitlab.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's nothing better for stability and performances than blasting all GB software from your Windows install.
> And you really have to upgrade Win10 at least to v1909; a lot of new drivers and software are starting to show weird incompatibilties.
> Have recently moved to v2004 and so far so good; surprisingly got quite a welcome improvement in boot time.
> Was expecting the worst so...


I will give that a shot. I'm not too picky just want to set my colors/ effects and be done never having to touch again. I hope AMD's IOMMU pass through for VMs gets more polished. Seems to be hit or miss and varies by vendor/ board


----------



## Illined

THUMPer1 said:


> For you and anyone else. This is a well known bug among the community. Look here - https://hardforum.com/threads/gigabyte-x570-aorus-master-wont-power-on-temporary-solution.1993194/
> This is not an overlcock issue or anything like that. It is definitely a hardware issue of some sort. GB has failed to acknowledge any problems, and anytime the board is RMAed, users get the same board back with the same issue.


I haven't read the thread yet, but I will (right after the Formula 1, which is a ****show today, is over). Thanks for the link!


----------



## pschorr1123

Illined said:


> Unfortunately there is no local Gigabyte. All RMA's need to go through the retailer. I've made another ticket with Gigabyte early this morning, but I'm not expecting a solution. They are not known to be the best company when it comes to RMA.


Sorry to hear of your issues. Can you record the behavior with a smart phone or something to present as evidence for your RMA? The way RMAs work is they need to be able to reproduce your issues otherwise they figure "everything is great must be user error". Was just a thought. Wish there was more concrete evidence of what exactly is failing/ causing the issue which we won't get until some famous/ expert tech tuber experiences first hand like Wendell from Level 1 Techs


----------



## ManniX-ITA

Illined said:


> I haven't read the thread yet, but I will (right after the Formula 1, which is a ****show today, is over). Thanks for the link!


You should give a try replacing the video cable as suggested as possible fix.
Another similar source of issues could be anything connected via USB and powered externally.


----------



## Illined

Don't have spare video cables laying around. Will have to look around for two DP cables on Amazon. Unplugged all USB devices not in use (actually also both monitors their USB-hub). Now only my keyboard and mouse are connected, as well as my smartphone. The last one isn't plugged in all the time.


----------



## ManniX-ITA

Just be sure they are certified, like this one:






Club 3D 2m DisplayPort 1.4 8K schwarz: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör


Club 3D 2m DisplayPort 1.4 8K schwarz: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör



www.amazon.de





Bought it almost 2 years ago and never had a problem; it's not even too much expensive.

Easy to find but anyway here's the certified cables db:






Cables & Adaptors Archives - DisplayPort







www.displayport.org


----------



## Boogie7910

Will G.Skill Trident Z Neo F4-3800C14Q-32GTZN work with XMP on this board?

Cpu is Ryzen 3900XT


----------



## PopReference

Boogie7910 said:


> Will G.Skill Trident Z Neo F4-3800C14Q-32GTZN work with XMP on this board?
> 
> Cpu is Ryzen 3900XT


Reaching 1900 on the Fabric clock isn't guaranteed and 4 sticks take more work then 2 stick kits to get working. You could down clock the mem to 3733 but you're probably over paying if you want fast easy ram.
I'd suggest the 3600c14 kit if you want to set and forget. Maybe if in the future you want try to OC to get the higher clocks you have some room to play with too.


----------



## Waltc

Just popped in to say I recently filled all 4 ram slots in my x570 Aorus Master rev 1.0 for 32GB 4x8GB, and I was pleasantly surprised to see system boot right up, no problems at all so far. The first set I had been using: 2x8GB Patriot Viper Steel 3733MHz @ 16-19-19-19-39-68...1T Gear Down (I use the XMP setting and then put in my own faster timings under Advanced Memory Settings); second set: Patriot Viper Steel 4133 (same settings, of course.) Just plugged in the 4133's and system booted without a problem. Check sig for system details...I thought maybe the faster set--which I had mistakenly ordered a while back but decided to keep, should run fine with the timings used for the slower ram, and that turned out to be correct. 3733 seems like a sweet spot for my system.


----------



## Ice009

ManniX-ITA said:


> There's a lot good and a lot bad to say about this board. The BIOS development so far has been very disappointing.
> I have to be honest; I did upgrade my niece's rig with an ASUS B550 TUF Gaming with a 3600XT a few weeks ago and I got really sad
> Despite the questionable ASUS bios layout the system is much more stable, reliable and snappier. While costing half of mine...
> 
> The BIOS size limitation seems it's not going to be a problem.
> Zen 3 should be announced in September with availability probably between October and December.
> Yes it's probably going to be much better, rumored at least 15-20% unless some big surprises.


Hi, sorry I didn't reply earlier as the forum went down for the site transfer/maintenance, and I only just logged in today for the first time since then.

Good to hear about the BIOS size not being an issue, but that doesn't sound too great if you're saying that your neice's B550 system felt better than your 3800X Aorus Master based system.



MyUsername said:


> Something I'd like to know too. On the whole I think the Master is a very good board and the bios hasn't been too bad on my end, mainly user error with cold boots etc with ironing out the memory timings and voltages, but atm with a my modded f30a bios I'm stable at 1866 with no problems I can detect (I just updated network drivers as GOP and mCode are up to date with UBU). There does seem to be some limitations with some memory configs though, probably due to the memory tracing on version 1.0 boards, but for me on my ver 1.0 board 4000MT/s is the max with Samsung Bdies with 4 x 8 or 2 x 16 configs, but I can OC to 4400 with 2 x 8 1.5V cl18. I'm sure Zen 3 won't be a problem as Gigabyte have already started rolling out the firmware for it with f30a. What I'm concerned about is whether the Zen 3 comes with 2GHz IF and can my memory keep up. If not I'm going to be testing a few mother boards with a better memory layout to find one that works, probably even the Master 1.1/1.2 revisions too.
> 
> I'm expecting the 4900x compared to my 3900x to be about 20% better, but this time I'm waiting for benchmarks. I preordered my 3900x cpu and mother board and my only problem was a Whea error that got fixed in a bios update the same week I built my machine.


Yeah, I'm also not sure about Zen 3 on this board, because I did read about what you said (about Zen 3 having higher infinity fabric) and whether or not our revision 1.0 boards can handle it. I assume we wouldn't be able to RMA the MB if that is the case, would we, since the board would still be functioning fine. 

By the way, do you use sleep much? I use it quite a bit and I've also read about people having issues with sleep. Not sure if it's specific to this board or AMD in general? If I left everything at stock with a 3900X, would I likely have any issues. I've only just started using AMD the past 6-8 months as before that, I've used Intel for years. I haven't tried overclocking the CPU or Memory yet with an AMD system, so I am looking to learn how to at least overclock my RAM for better system performance overall.

Also, to anyone who might know, I was thinking of getting 64GB of RAM to run on the Master. If I did, would 2 x 32GB sticks be OK on this MB, or should I be looking at 4 x 16GB? I wanted to get a kit of Crucial Ballistix Gaming 3200Mhz RAM from Amazon and try to overclock it. I have a few 4 x 8GB kits of Samsung B-Die RAM (G,Skill Flare X 3200Mhz CL14 and Hyper X Predator 4000Mhz - all are 4 x 8GB kits), but yeah, I wanted to to ask how you guys think one of these Crucial kits would go on this MB (either the 2 x 32GB or 4 x 16GB), or is there another kit/brand of RAM you guys would recommend over these Crucial kits for a similar price? Here is the link for the Crucial kits that I was looking at Crucial Ballistix Gaming Memory, 2x32GB (64GB Kit) DDR4 3200MT/s CL16 Unbuffered DIMM 288pin Black RGB, (PC4-19200), BL2K32G32C16U4BL: Amazon.com.au: Computers & Accessories


----------



## ManniX-ITA

Ice009 said:


> Hi, sorry I didn't reply earlier as the forum went down for the site transfer/maintenance, and I only just logged in today for the first time since then.
> 
> Good to hear about the BIOS size not being an issue, but that doesn't sound too great if you're saying that your neice's B550 system felt better than your 3800X Aorus Master based system.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, I'm also not sure about Zen 3 on this board, because I did read about what you said (about Zen 3 having higher infinity fabric) and whether or not our revision 1.0 boards can handle it. I assume we wouldn't be able to RMA the MB if that is the case, would we, since the board would still be functioning fine.
> 
> By the way, do you use sleep much? I use it quite a bit and I've also read about people having issues with sleep. Not sure if it's specific to this board or AMD in general? If I left everything at stock with a 3900X, would I likely have any issues. I've only just started using AMD the past 6-8 months as before that, I've used Intel for years. I haven't tried overclocking the CPU or Memory yet with an AMD system, so I am looking to learn how to at least overclock my RAM for better system performance overall.
> 
> Also, to anyone who might know, I was thinking of getting 64GB of RAM to run on the Master. If I did, would 2 x 32GB sticks be OK on this MB, or should I be looking at 4 x 16GB? I wanted to get a kit of Crucial Ballistix Gaming 3200Mhz RAM from Amazon and try to overclock it. I have a few 4 x 8GB kits of Samsung B-Die RAM (G,Skill Flare X 3200Mhz CL14 and Hyper X Predator 4000Mhz - all are 4 x 8GB kits), but yeah, I wanted to to ask how you guys think one of these Crucial kits would go on this MB (either the 2 x 32GB or 4 x 16GB), or is there another kit/brand of RAM you guys would recommend over these Crucial kits for a similar price? Here is the link for the Crucial kits that I was looking at Crucial Ballistix Gaming Memory, 2x32GB (64GB Kit) DDR4 3200MT/s CL16 Unbuffered DIMM 288pin Black RGB, (PC4-19200), BL2K32G32C16U4BL: Amazon.com.au: Computers & Accessories


No indeed doesn't sound great at all but that's life... 
About Zen 3 IF it's a big who knows, obviously no RMA in that case. 

I use sleep regularly; depending on the BIOS versione and general luck you may need to enable ErP and Power Loading and depending on your PSU you may need to set Power Supply Idle Control to Typical. This way for me doesn't skip a beat and all USB devices are working fine upon resume.

If you need help OCing your memory post here or in this thread:








NEW!!! DRAM Calculator for Ryzen™ 1.7.3 (overclocking...


AMD Ryzen Memory Tweaking & Overclocking Guide AMD Ryzen Memory Tweaking & Overclocking Guide MEMbench 0.6 README https://www.overclock.net/forum/27960952-post4412.html HOW USE MEMTEST in MEMbench https://www.overclock.net/forum/28069030-post5047.html DRAM Calculator for Ryzen™ 1.7.3 +...




www.overclock.net





High density modules are hard to OC and 4 sticks makes it even harder.
I'd go for 2x32GB but it's probably better 4x16GB instead.
I don't think you can find much better in that price range than the Crucial kits (or maybe I don't know any).
Considering how difficult could be to overclock much better to go for a 3600 MHz kit; it'll make your life much easier and they are barely more expensive.
Problem is I don't think they are in the QVL and I remember someone complaining about compatibility with some Ballistix modules.

There are a lot of G.Skill Trident kits with the same timings or even better (but the price goes up very quickly).
Usually they are much more hassle-free with Ryzen and most of them are in the QVL.
But still at 3600 and beyond there's not much guaranteed to work or even tested with 16/32GB density.
Would not target anything beyond 3600 for the IF; maybe look better timings.
Otherwise there are some new G.Skill kits high density and very high speed, above 4000, but they are extremely expensive.

Best would if you can order from Amazon with the 30-days return policy.
Test them, if they don't work send back.


----------



## St0RM53

ManniX-ITA said:


> Can you share BIOS screenshots with your settings?
> 
> I have tested F30a and yes it's pretty stable but my 3800x scores are lower than F12a with the EDC bug and much lower without.
> Also while the memory performances with my Hynix DJR improved a lot I still see a considerable gap from F12a.
> And I couldn't find a way to improve cause changing SoC voltage, LLC, VDDP, VDDG if does something is slowing down even further.


Here you go:


http://imgur.com/a/hsoCBxD


Same settings on rev 1.0 board cleared 10000% karhu test before (VDDG and VDDP 900/950mV). 2x16gb micron e-die. Basically this agesa allows you to boot 1900mhz fclk at very low soc voltage. This wasn't possible before. Note soc at auto (1.08V) wasn't stable, neither at 1.1V, now testing 1.15V. Some changes that i made from my usual settings was to lower ProcODT from 53ohms to see if it makes any difference. Also TRFC/2 and TRFC/4 i left intentionally on auto to see if it puts my usual settings, then i set them manually. What is weird if you set VDDG and VDDP on auto at 1900mhz you save and restart, and it changes them to manual 1.1 and 1.05V. Also Ryzen master can't read SOC and DRAM Voltage in the new AGESA (haven't checked if there is new version available yet). Anyways still testing but i am very happy with this release so far.



Ramad said:


> VDDG/VDDP(CLDO_VDDP) at 1.05/1.1 respectively is not an issue, your system is stable because these are set to the correct voltages at the RAM speed you have chosen.
> CLDO_VDDP should not be set higher than VDDR-0.1V, this is the only rule mentioned in AMD CBS under this setting. Some do set this voltage too low at 0.9 or lower and try to rung RAM at high frequency, that always leads to boot failure, blue screen or sudden shutdowns.
> 
> My older Ryzen 1600 ran at CLDO_VDDP = 1.200V and my current 2700X runs at CLDO_VDDP = 1.100V, that is with RAM at 3200MT/s using Samsung E-die which is a pain to get stable at this speed with Ryzen.
> 
> View attachment 2458776


Yes i am aware of this, just pushing to see what limits there is. I run 900/950mV successfully before.


----------



## ManniX-ITA

Thanks *St0RM53*, very interesting.
I don't have time or will to test more with F30a right now.
But I'm planning to move ASAP to a new 4000 something and if nothing else newer will come up I'll have to move to F30a.
Found juicy this rumor about the lower inter-core latency with AGESA 1.0.8.1:








New AMD Agesa Combo V2 1.0.8.1 update potentially improves latencies between CPU cores


You probably know CapFrameX from his activity in our forums as well as the utility, he concluded that after installing the Agesa Combo V2 1.0.8.1 update that he is noticing improvements to the latenci...




www.guru3d.com




Maybe something better is on the horizon. We have to hope GB graces us without too much waiting.


----------



## St0RM53

ManniX-ITA said:


> Thanks *St0RM53*, very interesting.
> I don't have time or will to test more with F30a right now.
> But I'm planning to move ASAP to a new 4000 something and if nothing else newer will come up I'll have to move to F30a.
> Found juicy this rumor about the lower inter-core latency with AGESA 1.0.8.1:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New AMD Agesa Combo V2 1.0.8.1 update potentially improves latencies between CPU cores
> 
> 
> You probably know CapFrameX from his activity in our forums as well as the utility, he concluded that after installing the Agesa Combo V2 1.0.8.1 update that he is noticing improvements to the latenci...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.guru3d.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe something better is on the horizon. We have to hope GB graces us without too much waiting.


It's not a rumour, i tested it with the same software (it's free), and it is scalable with fclk. The improvements are real and show in single thread benchmarks too like i reported. I remember i got around 53ns. The test probably is affected by dram latency too since they are probably using b-die. The germans here got an improvement but much higher latency than mine since they run 1600mhz fclk: AMD AGESA Combo-AM4 v2 1.0.8.1: Firmware verbessert Inter-Kern-Latenz und -Bandbreite
Also i have SVM enabled since i run Linux VM. Disabling it should improve benchmarks scores further.


----------



## ManniX-ITA

St0RM53 said:


> It's not a rumour, i tested it with the same software (it's free), and it is scalable with fclk. The improvements are real and show in single thread benchmarks too like i reported. I remember i got around 53ns. The test probably is affected by dram latency too since they are probably using b-die. The germans here got an improvement but much higher latency than mine since they run 1600mhz fclk: AMD AGESA Combo-AM4 v2 1.0.8.1: Firmware verbessert Inter-Kern-Latenz und -Bandbreite
> Also i have SVM enabled since i run Linux VM. Disabling it should improve benchmarks scores further.


Oh well I thought we were at 1.0.8.0 with F30a 
I don't remember any dramatic improvement with F30a from F22 (which should be 1.0.8.0 then) in latency with my Hynix DJR.
There was already a small uplift with F22 from the results with F12a using AGESA 1.0.0.4; but this memory with the V2 acts funny.


----------



## scaramonga

Any idea as to why I don't have Spread Spectrum and these other settings as yourself? Same BIOS - F30a (3950X) 
*St0RM53*


----------



## Mullcom

ManniX-ITA said:


> Thanks *St0RM53*, very interesting.
> I don't have time or will to test more with F30a right now.
> But I'm planning to move ASAP to a new 4000 something and if nothing else newer will come up I'll have to move to F30a.
> Found juicy this rumor about the lower inter-core latency with AGESA 1.0.8.1:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New AMD Agesa Combo V2 1.0.8.1 update potentially improves latencies between CPU cores
> 
> 
> You probably know CapFrameX from his activity in our forums as well as the utility, he concluded that after installing the Agesa Combo V2 1.0.8.1 update that he is noticing improvements to the latenci...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.guru3d.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe something better is on the horizon. We have to hope GB graces us without too much waiting.











AMD Ryzen 4000 “Vermeer” processor specifications leak - KitGuru


A confidential document from AMD showing the specifications of the upcoming Ryzen 4000




www.kitguru.net





If you miss it.

Skickat från min SM-G973F via Tapatalk


----------



## Ice009

ManniX-ITA said:


> No indeed doesn't sound great at all but that's life...
> About Zen 3 IF it's a big who knows, obviously no RMA in that case.


Yeah, true.



> I use sleep regularly; depending on the BIOS versione and general luck you may need to enable ErP and Power Loading and depending on your PSU you may need to set Power Supply Idle Control to Typical. This way for me doesn't skip a beat and all USB devices are working fine upon resume.


Thanks. Good to know I can still use sleep. I will have to find those settings you mentioned and change them. Do those settings just apply to this MB, or should they be changed in most AMD MBs if I want to use sleep?



> If you need help OCing your memory post here or in this thread:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NEW!!! DRAM Calculator for Ryzen™ 1.7.3 (overclocking...
> 
> 
> AMD Ryzen Memory Tweaking & Overclocking Guide AMD Ryzen Memory Tweaking & Overclocking Guide MEMbench 0.6 README https://www.overclock.net/forum/27960952-post4412.html HOW USE MEMTEST in MEMbench https://www.overclock.net/forum/28069030-post5047.html DRAM Calculator for Ryzen™ 1.7.3 +...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.overclock.net


I've never tried overclocking DDR4 RAM before, only DDR3 on my previous system/s, so thanks for the links. I will need to learn how and that seems to be a good starting point.



> High density modules are hard to OC and 4 sticks makes it even harder.
> I'd go for 2x32GB but it's probably better 4x16GB instead.


Which do you recommend? If I went with 2 x 32GB of the Crucial, I can only get a 3200Mhz kit as it says "unavailable" for the 3600Mhz kits that you suggested. I am in Australia, so not sure what it says for the people in the US and other countries.



> I don't think you can find much better in that price range than the Crucial kits (or maybe I don't know any).


I am open to suggestions if anyone can recommend a better kit for not much more.



> Considering how difficult could be to overclock much better to go for a 3600 MHz kit; it'll make your life much easier and they are barely more expensive.


If I went with 3600Mhz of the Crucial, I'd have to get two separate kits of the 2x16GB. Price is about $60 AUD more if I went with two 32GB kits of the 3600Mhz RAM in only one of the colours. The other two colours are over $100 more.



> Problem is I don't think they are in the QVL and I remember someone complaining about compatibility with some Ballistix modules.


From what I have read, the Crucial kits overclock quite well with the Micron E-Die and are the next best thing to Samsung B-die. Would that be correct?

Have other people in this thread used the Crucial kits on the Aorus Master? I think I read in the Q&A that Crucial said they're basically the same ICs as the Sport LTs.



> There are a lot of G.Skill Trident kits with the same timings or even better (but the price goes up very quickly).
> Usually they are much more hassle-free with Ryzen and most of them are in the QVL.


Do you have any suggestions on which G.Skill kits to look at that are sold on either Amazon.com.au or Newegg Au, or maybe I could find the G.Skill kits locally (a lot of stores here stock G.Skill, but hardly any have Crucial, so I'd have to order the Crucial from Amazon.



> But still at 3600 and beyond there's not much guaranteed to work or even tested with 16/32GB density.
> Would not target anything beyond 3600 for the IF; maybe look better timings.


So if looking at 16GB or 32GB modules, only expect 3600Mhz at most due to the density?



> Otherwise there are some new G.Skill kits high density and very high speed, above 4000, but they are extremely expensive.


They'd probably be well out of my price range. What ICs would those 4000Mhz high density kits use?



> Best would if you can order from Amazon with the 30-days return policy.
> Test them, if they don't work send back.


Does that Amazon 30-days return policy apply to countries other than the US? I don't normally buy computer hardware from Amazon. I usually buy it locally 99% of the time, but I thought with RAM, I'll give Amazon a go as the prices are quite good.


----------



## ManniX-ITA

Mullcom said:


> If you miss it.
> 
> Skickat från min SM-G973F via Tapatalk


Didn't but thanks 
Was expecting more juice considering the title but mostly just confirming previous leaks.
Thankfully we are almost there.



Ice009 said:


> Yeah, true.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks. Good to know I can still use sleep. I will have to find those settings you mentioned and change them. Do those settings just apply to this MB, or should they be changed in most AMD MBs if I want to use sleep?


I think they are valid more or less on all X570/B550, maybe slight change of naming from other brands.
Those are working for me but could be different boards needs something different.
I've seen few cases where ErP doesn't have to be enabled but it's rare; what do you have connected via USB matters.
Power loading and Idle Current depends on your specific PSU but these settings are pretty safe.



Ice009 said:


> I've never tried overclocking DDR4 RAM before, only DDR3 on my previous system/s, so thanks for the links. I will need to learn how and that seems to be a good starting point.
> Which do you recommend? If I went with 2 x 32GB of the Crucial, I can only get a 3200Mhz kit as it says "unavailable" for the 3600Mhz kits that you suggested. I am in Australia, so not sure what it says for the people in the US and other countries.


Says unavailable to me too.
I'd stay on the safe side and go for 4x16GB.



Ice009 said:


> I am open to suggestions if anyone can recommend a better kit for not much more.
> If I went with 3600Mhz of the Crucial, I'd have to get two separate kits of the 2x16GB. Price is about $60 AUD more if I went with two 32GB kits of the 3600Mhz RAM in only one of the colours. The other two colours are over $100 more.
> From what I have read, the Crucial kits overclock quite well with the Micron E-Die and are the next best thing to Samsung B-die. Would that be correct?
> 
> Have other people in this thread used the Crucial kits on the Aorus Master? I think I read in the Q&A that Crucial said they're basically the same ICs as the Sport LTs.
> Do you have any suggestions on which G.Skill kits to look at that are sold on either Amazon.com.au or Newegg Au, or maybe I could find the G.Skill kits locally (a lot of stores here stock G.Skill, but hardly any have Crucial, so I'd have to order the Crucial from Amazon.


The E-die is good but is more suited for frequency overclock than latency compared to B-die AFAIK.
Some reported issues with Crucial, others all good; problem with Crucial is that each module has the same part number but different versions.
And different versions have often completely different PCB and IC.

This is a list of G.Skill from Newgg, good timings at 3600, kit of 4 to avoid, hopefully, issues:






Are you a human?







www.newegg.com





This one is on the QVL but 8GB:





Are you a human?







www.newegg.com





These should be Samsung, more expensive:





Are you a human?







www.newegg.com









Are you a human?







www.newegg.com





I'd take that one in QVL; unless you have the budget for the most expensive Royal.



Ice009 said:


> So if looking at 16GB or 32GB modules, only expect 3600Mhz at most due to the density?
> They'd probably be well out of my price range. What ICs would those 4000Mhz high density kits use?


Yes, I'd target max 3600MHz and keep decent timings.
The high frequency kits are using high quality B-die binning from what I could find out online.
I'd avoid downclocking, you need experience as much as for overclocking to do it well.



Ice009 said:


> Does that Amazon 30-days return policy apply to countries other than the US? I don't normally buy computer hardware from Amazon. I usually buy it locally 99% of the time, but I thought with RAM, I'll give Amazon a go as the prices are quite good.


Looks is one of the few countries which are not:



> Amazon.com.au Return Policy:You may return for a full refund for the price you paid within 30 days of delivery any new computer purchased from Amazon that is "dead on arrival", arrives in damaged condition or is still in unopened boxes. Amazon may test or inspect returns. If Amazon finds a customer has misrepresented the condition of a return, Amazon may impose a fee equal to up to 15 percent of the merchandise sales price. Any returned computer that is damaged through customer misuse, missing parts, or in unsellable condition due to customer tampering may result in the customer being charged a restocking fee based on the condition of the computer.


They could ask you to pay a 15% restock fee... ouch.


----------



## RHBH

@Ice009

Here they got 3800MHz in a Micron E-Die 16GB DIMM double sided









Ballistix Sport AT DDR4-3200 CL16 1x 16GB Review


Ballistix is now offering their Sport AT memory in speeds of up to 3200 MHz and densities of up to 16 GB per stick. At CL16, the timings are decent, too. Is "Sport" just nomenclature or can this kit truly compete?




www.techpowerup.com





I've read that the Ballistix Max 16GB DIMM from Crucial are high bin Micron E-Die, achieving 4000MHz and 4400MHz as rated speeds, but these kits costs $400+









Crucial Gaming products | High-performance gaming memory and storage


From hard-core gamers to casual players, we have the gaming products you need for the gaming experience you crave. Crucial's high performance gaming memory and storage fuels legendary gaming experiences.




crucial.com





I recommend reading this for more info: ram/ddr4 - overclocking


----------



## Ice009

Thanks, guys. I'll look into all of that when I get home from work tonight.


----------



## dansi

Ice009 said:


> Thanks, guys. I'll look into all of that when I get home from work tonight.


With Zen2, you are limited by the FCLK of those cpus.
If you want high memory, gotta get Zen3.


----------



## ManniX-ITA

Ice009 said:


> Thanks, guys. I'll look into all of that when I get home from work tonight.


You can also check the guides mentioned in this Google spreadsheet:









AMD RAM overclocking


ZEN 2 - Matisse (7nm TSMC) s name,latency,FCLK,MT/s,timings,DIMMS,IC-type,part number,read,write,copy,VSOC,VDDG,VDIMM,VDDP,ProcODT,RTT,stability test,CPU,mainboard Reous,57,5 ns,1900 Mhz,3800 Mhz,<a href="https://abload.de/image.php?img=380014-14-13-1310000kzbkdb.png">14-13-14-13-30-44-247</a>...




docs.google.com


----------



## GoforceReloaded

With the new F30A bios with X570 Xtreme, I got a "whea-logger" with "no error" type, everytime i boot to W10 and only when i boot to W10.










I used Q Flash Plus to flash the bios.

(this is with a "safe" profile with 3733mhz/1866fclk)

(Also i solved WHEA error with "Bus/Interconnect Error" who was only related to FCLK being to high and or vSOC being to low)

Except that, everyting is fine. (and the inter cores latency has been reduced by ~15%)


----------



## ManniX-ITA

scaramonga said:


> Any idea as to why I don't have Spread Spectrum and these other settings as yourself? Same BIOS - F30a (3950X)


I think the XFR menu it's buried somewhere in the latest bios revisions; you have to look for it.
The spread spectrum it's hidden if CPU Clock Control is not set to Auto.


----------



## Ice009

dansi said:


> With Zen2, you are limited by the FCLK of those cpus.
> If you want high memory, gotta get Zen3.


Yeah, I am thinking of selling the 3900X and holding on the MB and trying out a Zen 3 CPU in it. I'm also thinking of selling the MB, but maybe I should try a Zen 3 CPU in it first.

Do you think the revision 1.0 boards would be able to handle high memory in your opinion, or is it just too early to say?


----------



## ManniX-ITA

Ice009 said:


> Yeah, I am thinking of selling the 3900X and holding on the MB and trying out a Zen 3 CPU in it. I'm also thinking of selling the MB, but maybe I should try a Zen 3 CPU in it first.
> 
> Do you think the revision 1.0 boards would be able to handle high memory in your opinion, or is it just too early to say?


Too early to say but there's hope at least for 4000/4200 MHz, maybe 4400 MHz could be borderline.


----------



## pschorr1123

scaramonga said:


> Any idea as to why I don't have Spread Spectrum and these other settings as yourself? Same BIOS - F30a (3950X)
> *St0RM53*
> 
> View attachment 2458924
> View attachment 2458925





St0RM53 said:


> It's not a rumour, i tested it with the same software (it's free), and it is scalable with fclk. The improvements are real and show in single thread benchmarks too like i reported. I remember i got around 53ns. The test probably is affected by dram latency too since they are probably using b-die. The germans here got an improvement but much higher latency than mine since they run 1600mhz fclk: AMD AGESA Combo-AM4 v2 1.0.8.1: Firmware verbessert Inter-Kern-Latenz und -Bandbreite
> Also i have SVM enabled since i run Linux VM. Disabling it should improve benchmarks scores further.


Looking into this a bit a came across a post from @Veii which he links this tweet here:

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1304460226238787585
So from what I'm reading in the tweet dude's testing on V2 1.0.8.1 is slightly worse than V2 1.0.0.2 so is this bunk or is there uplift vs older AGESA ie 1/0/0/3abba. IDK, I'm just an old fart that likes tech so can anyone else chime in on inter-core latency improvements of the new V2 AGESAs vs older ones?

Link to @Veii's original post form X370 Tiachi forum Asrock X370 Taichi Overclocking Thread post #7980


----------



## LesPaulLover

X570 Aorus Master: VCore set to Normal, -.10000v. Nothing is happening, though. My CPU (according to all the monitors I've checked) is pulling the exact same voltages as it would on "Auto" Vcore setting.

TLDR: *** am I doin wrong here? I have my 3900x on a dedicated 360mm rad open loop, and it's hitting upwards of 85c under stress test load. Is that normal operating temps for this CPU?


----------



## ManniX-ITA

LesPaulLover said:


> X570 Aorus Master: VCore set to Normal, -.10000v. Nothing is happening, though. My CPU (according to all the monitors I've checked) is pulling the exact same voltages as it would on "Auto" Vcore setting.
> 
> TLDR: *** am I doin wrong here? I have my 3900x on a dedicated 360mm rad open loop, and it's hitting upwards of 85c under stress test load. Is that normal operating temps for this CPU?


Which BIOS version are you using? Latest revisions have issues with voltages.
And stress test using what? It could be normal.


----------



## LesPaulLover

ManniX-ITA said:


> Which BIOS version are you using? Latest revisions have issues with voltages.
> And stress test using what? It could be normal.


I'm using the F22 BIOS and running CinebenchR20 and AIDA64 to test allcore load voltages. My temps have actually equalized from low/mid 80s down to low/mid 70s since last night. Perhaps due to thermal paste conditioning?

Still though whatever voltage offset I attempt the CPU seems to pull the same voltage and wattage under peak load and this seems to be confirmed accurate based on the temps not changing at all either.

Thanks


----------



## Sphex_

LesPaulLover said:


> I'm using the F22 BIOS and running CinebenchR20 and AIDA64 to test allcore load voltages. My temps have actually equalized from low/mid 80s down to low/mid 70s since last night. Perhaps due to thermal paste conditioning?
> 
> Still though whatever voltage offset I attempt the CPU seems to pull the same voltage and wattage under peak load and this seems to be confirmed accurate based on the temps not changing at all either.
> 
> Thanks


My 3700X will hit around ~80°C when rendering videos. This is with PBO enabled and an Arctic Liquid Freezer II 280mm strapped to it, so I'd say your temps are in good shape. No voltage issues to report, still hits 1.5V regularly in small workloads.


----------



## St0RM53

scaramonga said:


> Any idea as to why I don't have Spread Spectrum and these other settings as yourself? Same BIOS - F30a (3950X)
> *St0RM53*
> 
> View attachment 2458924
> View attachment 2458925


For spread spectrum to appear Blck needs to be set on Auto. Even if you set 100mhz it will still not appear (just gigabyte things, always has been this way)

The XFR is burried under the 3rd or 4th entry in the settings tab.




GoforceReloaded said:


> With the new F30A bios with X570 Xtreme, I got a "whea-logger" with "no error" type, everytime i boot to W10 and only when i boot to W10.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I used Q Flash Plus to flash the bios.
> 
> (this is with a "safe" profile with 3733mhz/1866fclk)
> 
> (Also i solved WHEA error with "Bus/Interconnect Error" who was only related to FCLK being to high and or vSOC being to low)
> 
> Except that, everyting is fine. (and the inter cores latency has been reduced by ~15%)


I have the same error and indeed it only appears once every time you boot into windows; it doesn't matter what soc voltage i use. Probably needs new chipset drivers maybe.



pschorr1123 said:


> Looking into this a bit a came across a post from @Veii which he links this tweet here:
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1304460226238787585
> So from what I'm reading in the tweet dude's testing on V2 1.0.8.1 is slightly worse than V2 1.0.0.2 so is this bunk or is there uplift vs older AGESA ie 1/0/0/3abba. IDK, I'm just an old fart that likes tech so can anyone else chime in on inter-core latency improvements of the new V2 AGESAs vs older ones?
> 
> Link to @Veii's original post form X370 Tiachi forum Asrock X370 Taichi Overclocking Thread post #7980


The performance increase is there assuming you are updating from AGESA V1 (aka 1.0.0.4 and lower, Gigabyte F11 and lower).


----------



## ManniX-ITA

LesPaulLover said:


> I'm using the F22 BIOS and running CinebenchR20 and AIDA64 to test allcore load voltages. My temps have actually equalized from low/mid 80s down to low/mid 70s since last night. Perhaps due to thermal paste conditioning?
> 
> Still though whatever voltage offset I attempt the CPU seems to pull the same voltage and wattage under peak load and this seems to be confirmed accurate based on the temps not changing at all either.
> 
> Thanks


Seems a too much big delta to me for just thermal paste settling... anyway in the 70s is good, keep monitoring.
I'd suggest you to try F30a, has much less quirks than F21/F22.
I remember someone reporting the CPU vCore not being adjusted, I hadn't that issue.
Maybe try to set a fixed voltage instead of offset and see what happens. But my advice is to move to F30a.

You should see quite a sizable gap between CB and AIDA, at least 5-10c.
I'd suggest to use Prime95 SmallFFT to check the maximum temperature.

*pschorr1123*
I have the feeling is an improvement in the sense that is fixing some issues introduced down the line of the new AGES versions.
But I can't really test it, at least what they are talking about; you need a processor with 2 CCDs, 3900 or 3950.


----------



## pschorr1123

Quick question, If you update bios to newer AGESA and it updates the PSP firmware does that take place on the CPU itself? So even if I flip the bios switch back to older bios the PSP firmware would still be updated and possibly cause issues?


----------



## pschorr1123

LesPaulLover said:


> X570 Aorus Master: VCore set to Normal, -.10000v. Nothing is happening, though. My CPU (according to all the monitors I've checked) is pulling the exact same voltages as it would on "Auto" Vcore setting.
> 
> TLDR: *** am I doin wrong here? I have my 3900x on a dedicated 360mm rad open loop, and it's hitting upwards of 85c under stress test load. Is that normal operating temps for this CPU?


Not sure if this still applies on newer bios but at launch it was advised by Wendel @ Level1 Tech to set CPU vcore to "normal" from auto. Otherwise there would be weird issues with vcore and boosting.

Also if using a negative offset be sure to validate CB scores to make sure you aren't losing performance due to clock stretching


----------



## nowarranty

Hello, F14 bios user here.
Long road of trouble since F20, F21, and F22.

Has anyone who had any issues on f2X let me know if F30a gave any different result? 

With the F2x bios I have never been able to boot windows. I've tried flashing through bios, with flashrom, and via the usb. I've tried with default settings, static voltages, and nothing I do can get past the windows logo. As soon as the windows logo appears the system reboots.

I can usually update microcode through the boot process on linux before kernel is loaded, but for windows I end up with an outdated bios mc. I'd like to be able to use windows, I know some people had issues that were memory related. New platform, new architecture, and I understand I can't expect a 100% rock solid system but this kind of bios trouble is super frustrating. With these bios when I flash and I "load optimized defaults" it asks me about changing a setting that was never changed in the first place, just leads me to believe something is borking the install. Iiirc it's intel lan PXE or something, as if I changed it between the flash/cmos reset.


----------



## ManniX-ITA

nowarranty said:


> Hello, F14 bios user here.
> Long road of trouble since F20, F21, and F22.
> 
> Has anyone who had any issues on f2X let me know if F30a gave any different result?
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> With the F2x bios I have never been able to boot windows. I've tried flashing through bios, with flashrom, and via the usb. I've tried with default settings, static voltages, and nothing I do can get past the windows logo. As soon as the windows logo appears the system reboots.
> 
> I can usually update microcode through the boot process on linux before kernel is loaded, but for windows I end up with an outdated bios mc. I'd like to be able to use windows, I know some people had issues that were memory related. New platform, new architecture, and I understand I can't expect a 100% rock solid system but this kind of bios trouble is super frustrating. With these bios when I flash and I "load optimized defaults" it asks me about changing a setting that was never changed in the first place, just leads me to believe something is borking the install. Iiirc it's intel lan PXE or something, as if I changed it between the flash/cmos reset.


Yes, F30a is much better give it a try


----------



## nowarranty

ManniX-ITA said:


> Yes, F30a is much better give it a try


Did you have the issue where f20, f21, and f22 did not boot into windows or bsod in windows?


----------



## LesPaulLover

Sphex_ said:


> My 3700X will hit around ~80°C when rendering videos. This is with PBO enabled and an Arctic Liquid Freezer II 280mm strapped to it, so I'd say your temps are in good shape. No voltage issues to report, still hits 1.5V regularly in small workloads.


And this on the 8C/16T 3700X as opposed to my 12C/24T 3900X? Well this makes me feel a bit better - I ***ed up my loop and didn't leave enough slack on the tubing meaning that repasting my CPU is gonna require a draining~


----------



## ManniX-ITA

nowarranty said:


> Did you have the issue where f20, f21, and f22 did not boot into windows or bsod in windows?


Not that one but a lot of weird stuff


----------



## LesPaulLover

pschorr1123 said:


> Not sure if this still applies on newer bios but at launch it was advised by Wendel @ Level1 Tech to set CPU vcore to "normal" from auto. Otherwise there would be weird issues with vcore and boosting.
> 
> Also if using a negative offset be sure to validate CB scores to make sure you aren't losing performance due to clock stretching


Yea I have Vcore set to "Normal" with then a -0.1000v offset. 

And isn't F30a a BETA BIOS? That was my understanding and so I went w/ the F22. Ill give F30a a try right now I guess - nothing to lose really (I'll NEVER purchase another mainboard w/o some kinda dual BIOS setup~)


----------



## nowarranty

ManniX-ITA said:


> Not that one but a lot of weird stuff


Ok thanks, I'm going to sit tight and see if anyone who had bsod or ram error can confirm if f30a worked. I'm honestly tired of flashing these gigabyte bioses because whatever is in F14 works and whatever is in F20 doesn't work, no user error on my end so it becomes very frustrating 

Love their board, detest their bios. I'm still baffled there is was bios option to disable wifi and bluetooth.


----------



## LesPaulLover

OK so I'm on F30a now - everything in BIOS reset to default. The board is pushing 1.340-1.360Vcore through the CPU under CinebenchR20 100% all-core load. Temps DO seem lower for whatever reason (topping out in the low70s after 10 mins of R20). This is voltage reported by both Ryzen Master and CPUZ (separately confirmed as I read you shouldn't run two monitors @ the same time on Zen3K CPUs)

Does that voltage range sound normal for an all-core boost load?


----------



## ManniX-ITA

LesPaulLover said:


> OK so I'm on F30a now - everything in BIOS reset to default. The board is pushing 1.340-1.360Vcore through the CPU under CinebenchR20 100% all-core load. Temps DO seem lower for whatever reason (topping out in the low70s after 10 mins of R20). This is voltage reported by both Ryzen Master and CPUZ (separately confirmed as I read you shouldn't run two monitors @ the same time on Zen3K CPUs)
> 
> Does that voltage range sound normal for an all-core boost load?


Yes on my 3800x is 1.350-1-370v and 76-78c.


----------



## LesPaulLover

OK so Ryzen master is reporting 1.380vcore under full load. CPUZ is reporting just 1.280vcore under load. When idle and low load, CPUZ and RM always report the same voltages. However, RyzenMaster is always exactly 0.100vcore ABOVE CPUZ anytime I stress the CPU to 100% load.

REALLY wish I knew which was correct but obviously Im leaning towards Ryzen Master


----------



## pschorr1123

St0RM53 said:


> For spread spectrum to appear Blck needs to be set on Auto. Even if you set 100mhz it will still not appear (just gigabyte things, always has been this way)
> snip
> 
> 
> 
> The performance increase is there assuming you are updating from AGESA V1 (aka 1.0.0.4 and lower, Gigabyte F11 and lower).


Thanks, that's pretty neat then.


----------



## Sphex_

LesPaulLover said:


> OK so Ryzen master is reporting 1.380vcore under full load. CPUZ is reporting just 1.280vcore under load. When idle and low load, CPUZ and RM always report the same voltages. However, RyzenMaster is always exactly 0.100vcore ABOVE CPUZ anytime I stress the CPU to 100% load.
> 
> REALLY wish I knew which was correct but obviously Im leaning towards Ryzen Master


Have you tried using HWInfo? It's a little more verbose and shows VID and actual measured voltage per core.


----------



## LesPaulLover

Here's an example of the wildy different voltages the various monitors are presenting me with:


----------



## MikeS3000

GoforceReloaded said:


> With the new F30A bios with X570 Xtreme, I got a "whea-logger" with "no error" type, everytime i boot to W10 and only when i boot to W10.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I used Q Flash Plus to flash the bios.
> 
> (this is with a "safe" profile with 3733mhz/1866fclk)
> 
> (Also i solved WHEA error with "Bus/Interconnect Error" who was only related to FCLK being to high and or vSOC being to low)
> 
> Except that, everyting is fine. (and the inter cores latency has been reduced by ~15%)


I have not seen that type of error before. Question, have you successfully run 1866 or 1900 FCLK without getting Bus/Interconnect Error? Only the 1.0.0.3 ABBA Bios runs without error for me at those frequencies.


----------



## GoforceReloaded

St0RM53 said:


> For spread spectrum to appear Blck needs to be set on Auto. Even if you set 100mhz it will still not appear (just gigabyte things, always has been this way)
> 
> The XFR is burried under the 3rd or 4th entry in the settings tab.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have the same error and indeed it only appears once every time you boot into windows; it doesn't matter what soc voltage i use. Probably needs new chipset drivers maybe.
> 
> 
> 
> The performance increase is there assuming you are updating from AGESA V1 (aka 1.0.0.4 and lower, Gigabyte F11 and lower).


Ok , since i'm not the only one and this "whea error" appeared with F30A only, it's a bug with the new firmware but i don't know what the "no error" type mean xD



MikeS3000 said:


> I have not seen that type of error before. Question, have you successfully run 1866 or 1900 FCLK without getting Bus/Interconnect Error? Only the 1.0.0.3 ABBA Bios runs without error for me at those frequencies.


I never saw that type of errors (or "no errors" ) either.

Yes, with everyting on auto (auto vsoc, auto llc, auto vddp (900), auto vddg (1050)), FCLK 1866 are running without any WHEA error or WHEA "Bus/Interconnect Error" with F22 bios. (*I tested this for 2 weeks with multiple reboot and my PC are running 24h/24*)

For 1900 FCLK, I need 1.150 vSOC - 1000 VDDP - 1075 VDG to get rid of WHEA "Bus/Interconnect Error". (tested this for 72h+, with y-cruncher too)
(with everything on auto, this is also fine but ... i had some WHEA "Bus/Interconnect Error" and some black screen for ~1s.)

Here's my current values (4*8GB @1.500V with corsair dominator airflow, samsung B die) :


----------



## Sphex_

LesPaulLover said:


> Here's an example of the wildy different voltages the various monitors are presenting me with:


Someone else with more knowledge of how these programs work may have to chime in, but if I had to guess CPU-Z is just reading the VID from one core at any given time, couldn't tell you which, but it's .002V off from some of the cores' VID values in HWinfo. Ryzen Master is most likely an average of VIDs or voltages of some sort, HWinfo's "CPU Core VID (Effective)" is pretty close. IIRC (I no longer have Ryzen Master installed) the program also calculates frequencies a bit weird, or at least it did, similar to HWInfo's "Effective Clock" values. Perhaps Ryzen Master is doing something similar here voltage-wise as well. You also have to take into account that these programs are polling at different intervals and the voltage on these chips changes constantly, outpacing the polling rate of these programs.

I wouldn't rely on CPU-Z's voltage readout, and instead run a stress test (like you were before) with both Ryzen Master and HWInfo open. Then compare the two during the stress test. You can change the polling rate of HWinfo to something lower than the default 2 seconds to get a more accurate readout.


----------



## scaramonga

St0RM53 said:


> For spread spectrum to appear Blck needs to be set on Auto. Even if you set 100mhz it will still not appear (just gigabyte things, always has been this way)
> 
> The XFR is burried under the 3rd or 4th entry in the settings tab.


Well there ya go, one learns something every day, cheers buddy!  Still can't find XFR though, lol, what is with Gigabyte and their BIOS's? lol. So many menu's buried deep within other menu's, and so many things being 'doubles' of what are in other menu's? lol. Thx kindly guys


----------



## LesPaulLover

scaramonga said:


> Well there ya go, one learns something every day, cheers buddy!  Still can't find XFR though, lol, what is with Gigabyte and their BIOS's? lol. So many menu's buried deep within other menu's, and so many things being 'doubles' of what are in other menu's? lol. Thx kindly guys


I actually just read up on this earlier today. Apparently, the duplicate settings are universal w/ X570/B550 motherboards as AMD required all vendors to include them as a sort of "standardized" set of BIOS options. Also, XFR should be located in one of these AMD menus: either "AMD CBS" or "AMD Overclocking"


----------



## nowarranty

scaramonga said:


> Well there ya go, one learns something every day, cheers buddy!  Still can't find XFR though, lol, what is with Gigabyte and their BIOS's? lol. So many menu's buried deep within other menu's, and so many things being 'doubles' of what are in other menu's? lol. Thx kindly guys


they need to hire a competent person who understands and knows how to do UX. gigabyte bios is like a puzzle.

i think this weekend I might try the newest version, f20, f21, f22 all crash at windows logo for me. then I have to jump through hoops trying to "diagnose" what works flawlessly on older bios.

god forbid I ask gigabyte for support  its always going to be user error, but not the user who botched up the hack job of a bios at their office


----------



## pschorr1123

LesPaulLover said:


> Here's an example of the wildy different voltages the various monitors are presenting me with:


With Zen 2 the CPU voltages and frequencies change up to 1000 times per second. The reporting software polls at a much slower rate. Also note that if you use more than 1 reporting/ monitoring software at a time you will incur issues. HWiNFO64 is the goto for most users here. However, you will need Ryzen Master if you want to verify that your cores are going to sleep as other software will report the last vid before core went to sleep. Do note that the sleeping cores have a super low vcore

You can read this thread here by Robert Hallock during the Zen 2 launch as it may answer some of your questions.

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/Amd/comments/cbls9g


----------



## t4t3r

The only vcore voltage to use/worry about is CPU Core Voltage (SVI2 TFN) in HWInfo. That is the actual sensor on the cpu.


----------



## nowarranty

t4t3r said:


> The only vcore voltage to use/worry about is CPU Core Voltage (SVI2 TFN) in HWInfo. That is the actual sensor on the cpu.


i thought this was indeed the voltage the cpu is using internally but the other is the voltage the motherboard is feeding the chip? not sure where the post is but i had asked in another thread, i can find it later when i'm home because now im confused!


----------



## ManniX-ITA

nowarranty said:


> i thought this was indeed the voltage the cpu is using internally but the other is the voltage the motherboard is feeding the chip? not sure where the post is but i had asked in another thread, i can find it later when i'm home because now im confused!


Yes, it's from the board and that's what is feeding to the CPU.
But the most important metric to watch is the single Core VID in relation to the effective core clock at 100% load.
Every core behaves different at different load levels on the whole CPU/CCD/CCX.


----------



## nowarranty

ManniX-ITA said:


> Yes, it's from the board and that's what is feeding to the CPU.
> But the most important metric to watch is the single Core VID in relation to the effective core clock at 100% load.
> Every core behaves different at different load levels on the whole CPU/CCD/CCX.


got it! think I understood.
so the chip may be only using 1xx voltage, but the motherboard is definitely still feeding 1.xx+ into the chip?


----------



## ManniX-ITA

If you want to monitor the WHEA errors I have shared the script I'm using here:









Powershell script for Event Log monitoring...


It's a quick script that I made to monitor the WHEA errors; not very fancy but effective: It's lightweight, only needs an additional app to run (otherwise the Powershell console will blink on screen) Toast notifications and Telegram Bot message can be enabled independently and via command line...




www.overclock.net





It can show a toast notification and/or send a message in a Telegram chat with a bot.
Quite handy to understand what triggered the WHEA errors; the Windows notifications are silenced in full screen but Telegram you can have it on your phone.



nowarranty said:


> got it! think I understood.
> so the chip may be only using 1xx voltage, but the motherboard is definitely still feeding 1.xx+ into the chip?


Yes, there are multiple reasons why it's lower.
From what I've read usually a big part of this delta is the low accuracy of the board sensors.


----------



## chucky27

Meanwhile F30a has disappeared from X570 Aorus Pro download section, though i still see it for other x570 boards at least for now.


----------



## superleeds27

chucky27 said:


> Meanwhile F30a has disappeared from X570 Aorus Pro download section, though i still see it for other x570 boards at least for now.


Gone from the Elite too on the UK site.

New version incoming?


----------



## MikeS3000

GoforceReloaded said:


> Ok , since i'm not the only one and this "whea error" appeared with F30A only, it's a bug with the new firmware but i don't know what the "no error" type mean xD
> 
> 
> 
> I never saw that type of errors (or "no errors" ) either.
> 
> Yes, with everyting on auto (auto vsoc, auto llc, auto vddp (900), auto vddg (1050)), FCLK 1866 are running without any WHEA error or WHEA "Bus/Interconnect Error" with F22 bios. (*I tested this for 2 weeks with multiple reboot and my PC are running 24h/24*)
> 
> For 1900 FCLK, I need 1.150 vSOC - 1000 VDDP - 1075 VDG to get rid of WHEA "Bus/Interconnect Error". (tested this for 72h+, with y-cruncher too)
> (with everything on auto, this is also fine but ... i had some WHEA "Bus/Interconnect Error" and some black screen for ~1s.)


I cannot get my board to even reliably boot past 1.1 vSOC. I'm trying your VDDP and VDDG settings at 1000 and 1075 now but I'm not optimistic.


----------



## LesPaulLover

Thanks for all the fantastic info here guys! Next question: Is it normal that disabling PBO and setting a -0.0750Vcore offset is actually INCREASING my CPUs performance? I'm now up to (roughly) 7390 CinebenchR20, vs (roughly) 7290 CR20 w/ PBO enabled and all voltages set to normal. And HWINFO seems to corroborate this - showing 4100-4150MHz vs 4050-4075MHz....

Additionally, should I adjust my LLC and/or VRM Power Phase settings? Currently I'm trying out "extreme performance" on the VRM Power Phase, and default Auto/Auto LLC (CPU/SOC)

Thanks again, yall!


----------



## t4t3r

Tried F30a on my x570-I and couldn't get it to boot at 3800/1900. F11 boots just fine but I do get occasional WHEA correctable errors, like maybe 3-4 in the course of an entire day.


----------



## ManniX-ITA

LesPaulLover said:


> Thanks for all the fantastic info here guys! Next question: Is it normal that disabling PBO and setting a -0.0750Vcore offset is actually INCREASING my CPUs performance? I'm now up to (roughly) 7390 CinebenchR20, vs (roughly) 7290 CR20 w/ PBO enabled and all voltages set to normal. And HWINFO seems to corroborate this - showing 4100-4150MHz vs 4050-4075MHz....
> 
> Additionally, should I adjust my LLC and/or VRM Power Phase settings? Currently I'm trying out "extreme performance" on the VRM Power Phase, and default Auto/Auto LLC (CPU/SOC)
> 
> Thanks again, yall!


That your CPU may need a negative offset to perform better is quite common; mine as well, around -0,05v for me.
But you should see the same uplift with PBO enabled and negative offset; although it may need a slightly different one, higher or lower
Wouldn't be normal otherwise. Unless your cooling is undersized.
The added voltage from PBO instead helping to keep higher clocks could raise too much the temperatures and trigger a downclock.


----------



## athkatla

F30 has been uploaded on the Gigabyte international site.


----------



## ManniX-ITA

Ice009 said:


> Thanks. Good to know I can still use sleep. I will have to find those settings you mentioned and change them. Do those settings just apply to this MB, or should they be changed in most AMD MBs if I want to use sleep?


I have to correct myself, the Power Loading must be set to Auto.
Somehow I've must copied it wrong from the previous profile or changed it for testing and forgot.
Despite it was like that for quite some time it started dropping first a random and then a regular BSOD at system resume.
Did a check on the old screenshots and found it was in Auto (so probably Disabled) and now resume is working regularly.


----------



## NoTime4Games

Has anyone tried F30 yet? Debating flashing it to my Aorus Elite x570 this evening.

_Ryzen 3900XT / Aorus Elite x570 / 32gb Crucial Ballistix @ 3733 CL16 (66ns)_


----------



## ManniX-ITA

NoTime4Games said:


> Has anyone tried F30 yet? Debating flashing it to my Aorus Elite x570 this evening.
> 
> _Ryzen 3900XT / Aorus Elite x570 / 32gb Crucial Ballistix @ 3733 CL16 (66ns)_


Still not available for Master, Xtreme and Ultra sadly.


----------



## psigh

I just tried F30 on Aorus Elite. One major issue was that it stopped recognising my keyboard (Corsair K70) using the top USB 2.0 ports in windows (it worked fine in the bios). Tried everything I could think of: resetting keyboard; reinstalling keyboard software, reinstalling the AMD chipset software, disabling things like CSM in bios ... finally fixed it by moving the keyboard to lower USB 3.1 ports.


----------



## NoTime4Games

@psigh Strange - all else is working fine so far? Did you roll your saved profile into the new bios, or just re enter all the settings (e.g. memory timings etc.)?


----------



## pal

chucky27 said:


> Meanwhile F30a has disappeared from X570 Aorus Pro download section, though i still see it for other x570 boards at least for now.


because you have F30 now.
*Update AMD AGESA ComboV2 1.0.8.1


----------



## chucky27

NoTime4Games said:


> Has anyone tried F30 yet? Debating flashing it to my Aorus Elite x570 this evening.
> 
> _Ryzen 3900XT / Aorus Elite x570 / 32gb Crucial Ballistix @ 3733 CL16 (66ns)_


Installed it 2hrs ago, seems to work just fine. No WHEA errors so far, USB working. Can't tell about high FCLK stability though as i'm running [email protected] No latency improvements compared to F22 on my setup.


----------



## Nicked_Wicked

No F30 for the Master yet, not that I’m complaining. F30a has been very stable for me.


----------



## St0RM53

scaramonga said:


> Well there ya go, one learns something every day, cheers buddy!  Still can't find XFR though, lol, what is with Gigabyte and their BIOS's? lol. So many menu's buried deep within other menu's, and so many things being 'doubles' of what are in other menu's? lol. Thx kindly guys


Well it's where i told you, normally it's AMD CBS but at least on the beta they added some weird named menus in settings tab, check 3rd or 4th one and you will find it if you go deeper into those menus


----------



## superleeds27

Will look at flashing F30 over the weekend I think


----------



## BMDJag

I am trying to stabilize a 1900 mhz FCLK but I am having some problems stabilizing it. With no adjustment to the SOC and VDDG voltages the computer will run but will reboot randomly because of a inter-connect whea error. I decided to try crank my SOC to 1.2v and my vddg to 1150mv and work down from there but my computer refuses to boot. This has me confused as from what I understand these voltages are the upper limits and should be good. I tried 1100 and same thing.

Next thing Tried setting the soc to 1.2 and not changing the vddg and leaving the fclk to auto and then I checked my voltages in zen timings and i am under 1.2v. infact I am under 1.1v. Is this normal? Should I just keep upping my voltage in bios past 1.2 and use zen timings to see what the voltage actually is? Or is something else going on?

Also I cant seem to find the entry for soc voltage in hwinfo. Any idea what it is labled as?

Thanks


----------



## ryouiki

Direct link to F30 for the Master seems to work:



https://download.gigabyte.com/FileList/BIOS/mb_bios_x570-aorus-master_f30.zip


----------



## GoforceReloaded

https://download.gigabyte.com/FileList/BIOS/mb_bios_x570-aorus-xtreme_f30.zip



For xtreme too, flashing in few minutes


----------



## Kha

Question: I have a 16-16-16-32 setup with a TRRDS of 6. Afaik, TFAW should be 4x TRRDS, yet with it 24, I can't pass stress tests. Hell, I can't pass even with 32, apparently need 36 for it. Any advice ?


----------



## ryouiki

Can't really say anything noticeably different about F30... a few of the Favorites menu items are not working again now (ex. try to add DRAM Power Options, and end up getting some memory subtiming instead). Cinebench still hovering around 7450 w/ 3900 (no PBO or CPU overclocking, only undervolt).

Otherwise seems to be working fine.


----------



## Waltc

GoforceReloaded said:


> https://download.gigabyte.com/FileList/BIOS/mb_bios_x570-aorus-Master_f30.zip
> For xtreme too, flashing in few minutes


Thanks for the link--strange that the file hasn't made it to the public servers yet! I'll use your link as I know it's fine--I got f30a the same way. Odd thing too is on the Tweaktown beta page, F30 has appeared for some of the mboards--rest are still F30a, including the master. It's like someone started and then stopped in mid stream doing the updates...


----------



## Kha

ryouiki said:


> Can't really say anything noticeably different about F30... a few of the Favorites menu items are not working again now (ex. try to add DRAM Power Options, and end up getting some memory subtiming instead). Cinebench still hovering around 7450 w/ 3900 (no PBO or CPU overclocking, only undervolt).
> 
> Otherwise seems to be working fine.


How much you are actually undervolting ? Any other "secret" setting ?  I am also with a 3900x without PBO or overclock and I get 7300 tops lol.


----------



## Waltc

Note on F30, Aorus Master. With my 4x8GB setup @ XMP 3733--suddenly XMP wouldn't function or boot. With F30a XMP functioned fine with custom timings. First time I've seen that in the ~14 months I've used the mboard. However, the good news is that even with my custom timings, the system is running fine with XMP off @ 3733Mhz, and I'm running faster than I was with XMP on, at least according to AIDA64 memory benches. With XMP on the system wouldn't boot to 3733 even at stock timings! Do I miss XMP? Of course not. Suddenly I'm running better without it! Just turning XMP off @ 3733 never occurred to me for some reason. System was always reverting to 1066 ...until I turned XMP off. Now it's a walk in the park sans XMP--go figure. Not complaining! Prefer it this way, actually.


----------



## psigh

NoTime4Games said:


> @psigh Strange - all else is working fine so far? Did you roll your saved profile into the new bios, or just re enter all the settings (e.g. memory timings etc.)?


Just rolled my settings over. Haven't stressed it yet but it was fine otherwise for the few hours I was playing games. Might try resetting settings this weekend to see if that fixes it.


----------



## GoforceReloaded

With F30 bios for X570 Xtreme :

=> PC is unstable and World of warcraft is crashing. (memory error)

*Also, just after power on or a reboot into BIOS, sometimes the PC reboot itself just BEFORE the loading of W10 ...*

Something's wrong.
I never had these issues before.

I flash the bios with Q Flash Plus.


----------



## Waltc

GoforceReloaded said:


> With F30 bios for X570 Xtreme :
> 
> => PC is unstable and World of warcraft is crashing. (memory error)
> 
> *Also, just after power on or a reboot into BIOS, sometimes the PC reboot itself just BEFORE the loading of W10 ...*
> 
> Something's wrong.
> I never had these issues before.
> 
> I flash the bios with Q Flash Plus.


Have you turned off XMP? Check out my post above on F30, x570 Master. Also, I do not get the PC reboot problem you mention. Did you make sure and clear CMOS properly after the flash? I flash using Q--flash (not +.) All I can think of...Hope you get it worked out...!


----------



## St0RM53

F30 final for all X570 boards posted in Tweaktown forums: GIGABYTE Latest Beta BIOS - TweakTown Forums

On GB's website they removed F30a from the Master page and only F22 and older shows


----------



## ryouiki

Kha said:


> How much you are actually undervolting ? Any other "secret" setting ?  I am also with a 3900x without PBO or overclock and I get 7300 tops lol.


Both of my 3900 like -0.10000 offset, that is about only thing I change CPU related + memory tuning... water cooling probably bigger factor since processor does not break 63C during Cinebench R20.


----------



## ryouiki

GoforceReloaded said:


> *Also, just after power on or a reboot into BIOS, sometimes the PC reboot itself just BEFORE the loading of W10 ...*


Is this happening every time or just after BIOS flash/changing BIOS settings? My Master will boot -> look like it is loading OS -> reboot -> boot into OS anytime I mess around with CSM/Secure Boot or just after a fresh BIOS flash.


----------



## ManniX-ITA

BMDJag said:


> I am trying to stabilize a 1900 mhz FCLK but I am having some problems stabilizing it. With no adjustment to the SOC and VDDG voltages the computer will run but will reboot randomly because of a inter-connect whea error. I decided to try crank my SOC to 1.2v and my vddg to 1150mv and work down from there but my computer refuses to boot. This has me confused as from what I understand these voltages are the upper limits and should be good. I tried 1100 and same thing.
> 
> Next thing Tried setting the soc to 1.2 and not changing the vddg and leaving the fclk to auto and then I checked my voltages in zen timings and i am under 1.2v. infact I am under 1.1v. Is this normal? Should I just keep upping my voltage in bios past 1.2 and use zen timings to see what the voltage actually is? Or is something else going on?
> 
> Also I cant seem to find the entry for soc voltage in hwinfo. Any idea what it is labled as?
> 
> Thanks


What's your board model and bios version in use?

First 1.2v for SoC is excessive and can cause damages without a specialized cooling.
Max recommended is 1.15v, tops 1.75v with an extremely efficient water cooling custom kit and taking some risks.

If it's always at 1.1v then probably there's a forced VID in AMD CBS or Overclocking (it's one of those duplicate settings you don't know which one has precedence).
So look for SOC VID (eg. SOC OVERCLOCK VID) and try to change it from 48 to 0.
The bios should change it accordingly to the value you select in the Tweaker menu but all the latest versions for me doesn't.
Plus whenever I change it manually to 0 results in no POST and clear CMOS.
Sometimes works not changing it and trying Normal and an offset.
In all latest bios F20 and above generally modifying SOC voltage results in instability and/or degrade of performances.
Before going that route I'd suggest you play with VDDP/VDDG and LLC settings.
SOC at 1.1v generally is enough for a stable IF 1900, it may be something else.

You may have more luck, or not, trying to stabilize the IF with lower voltages. 
Try first VDDP/VDDG at 900/950. Lower voltage, better signal integrity.
It really depends on the combination of your specific sample and the AGESA version.

For LLC try going up with SOC (if your board has it); mine is at HIgh and going lower with CPU; mine is at Medium.



Kha said:


> Question: I have a 16-16-16-32 setup with a TRRDS of 6. Afaik, TFAW should be 4x TRRDS, yet with it 24, I can't pass stress tests. Hell, I can't pass even with 32, apparently need 36 for it. Any advice ?


It's a general rule; doesn't make sense to go lower than that and could make things worse.
Secondary timings are dependent on speed, primary timings and other secondary timings.
Most timings have an impact on everything else when changed.
You probably have something else which is not set ideal and causing instability.
Do you have GDM enabled?
Cause if so then could be that in background, due to this instability, your tRRDS is being autocorrected to a higher value eg 8.
Thus resulting in a higher tFAW requirement.



GoforceReloaded said:


> With F30 bios for X570 Xtreme :
> 
> => PC is unstable and World of warcraft is crashing. (memory error)
> 
> *Also, just after power on or a reboot into BIOS, sometimes the PC reboot itself just BEFORE the loading of W10 ...*
> 
> Something's wrong.
> I never had these issues before.
> 
> I flash the bios with Q Flash Plus.


There's something in the profile which is causing instability.
This behavior is normal once you change something in the settings which doesn't need a full power cycle but a new POST.
Means the BIOS is struggling to apply some settings and it's an ill sign.


----------



## kazukun

There is a topic of SoC voltage, but if you attach Ram of AORUS DDR4 4400, the SoC voltage will automatically become 1.38V.


----------



## chucky27

F30: yesterday got a WHEA EventID 20 in the Kernel-WHEA error log (event level: Information), no description/details and no freeze/reboot/bsod either. Will monitor it further. F22 was error-free with the same settings.


----------



## ManniX-ITA

kazukun said:


> There is a topic of SoC voltage, but if you attach Ram of AORUS DDR4 4400, the SoC voltage will automatically become 1.38V.


Looks awfully high even for first gen Ryzen  

There's an old article from GN on SoC voltage which is still interesting:









How to Kill Your CPU with “Safe” Voltages | Raven Ridge SOC Voltage Guidelines


Even when using supposed “safe” voltages as a maximum input limit for overclocking via BIOS, it’s possible that the motherboard is feeding a significantly different voltage to the CPU. We’ve demonstrated this before, like when we talked about the Ultra Gaming’s Vdroop issues. -




www.gamersnexus.net


----------



## Kha

ManniX-ITA said:


> It's a general rule; doesn't make sense to go lower than that and could make things worse.
> Secondary timings are dependent on speed, primary timings and other secondary timings.
> Most timings have an impact on everything else when changed.
> You probably have something else which is not set ideal and causing instability.
> Do you have GDM enabled?
> Cause if so then could be that in background, due to this instability, your tRRDS is being autocorrected to a higher value eg 8.
> Thus resulting in a higher tFAW requirement.



I do have GDM, yes. These are my settings, can you please look at them and tell me what you think ?


----------



## superleeds27

chucky27 said:


> F30: yesterday got a WHEA EventID 20 in the Kernel-WHEA error log (event level: Information), no description/details and no freeze/reboot/bsod either. Will monitor it further. F22 was error-free with the same settings.


Isn't this down to low voltage/vcore?


----------



## IamEzio

Something is funny with this board (x570 Master), I've had for the past several months random 1 second audio glitches, I didn't play that much on the PC (PS4 new exclusives for the rescue) and they were happening no matter what I was doing at random (YouTube, music while surfing and such). I've tried most of the suggestions (no XMP, disabled power save in windows, PCI-E 3.0 and such, even full blown clean install), the last few days I Played some games on the PC and noticed that the glitches happen much more in games and were easy to reproduce. I remembered another change I did few months ago: *Enable Fan stop* on one of the fans (based on CPU temp) and every bios update since I always configured the same.
I am still not 100% sure I've fixed it as its been only a day, but after I've disabled it , it yet to happen even after a long gaming session. If this was what caused all of my issues, than gigabyte has some fixing to do..


----------



## chucky27

superleeds27 said:


> Isn't this down to low voltage/vcore?


I'm not sure, googling doesn't provide much info and the error has no description in the log. I'm not running CPU OC, all voltages on auto, vSOC seems to be the same as on F2x (hovering at 1.069 in HWINFO64). Also ran about 30m of AIDA64 stress test without a hitch. So the error seems random at this point, maybe they messed with LLC or smth in this build.


----------



## ManniX-ITA

Kha said:


> I do have GDM, yes. These are my settings, can you please look at them and tell me what you think ?
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2459248
> View attachment 2459249


2 things; what is the memory voltage and post a screenshot from Zentimings:








ZenTimings


ZenTimings is a simple and lightweight app for monitoring memory timings on Ryzen platform.




zentimings.protonrom.com


----------



## Kha

Mem Voltage is 1.35 (1.38 reported by Ryzen Master) and here it is the screenshot you asked:


----------



## Kha

ManniX-ITA said:


> 2 things; what is the memory voltage and post a screenshot from Zentimings:


done


----------



## Kha

I know that 1.35v might be low, but I would really want to tighten the timings on this specific voltage and not raise it.


----------



## ManniX-ITA

Kha said:


> done


I'd start first increasing considerably VDIMM; may fix the tFAW issue. 
If airflow is decent you can set at least 1.42v-1.45v, good airflow up to 1.5v.
Higher voltage should also allow lower tRFC, down to 252-280.

You can see some tested configs here:









Zen RAM OC Leaderboards


Zen 4 Sheet is sorted and verified submissions LOCKED each Thursday. Please provide proof of stability via Y-Cruncher AND a memory stability test, otherwise your submission will be removed. Refer to the FAQ for more info. MEMORY,PROCESSOR Username,Memory Latency,L3 Latency,DIMMs,Die Type,Rank,Me...




docs.google.com













AMD RAM overclocking


ZEN 2 - Matisse (7nm TSMC) s name,latency,FCLK,MT/s,timings,DIMMS,IC-type,part number,read,write,copy,VSOC,VDDG,VDIMM,VDDP,ProcODT,RTT,stability test,CPU,mainboard Reous,57,5 ns,1900 Mhz,3800 Mhz,<a href="https://abload.de/image.php?img=380014-14-13-1310000kzbkdb.png">14-13-14-13-30-44-247</a>...




docs.google.com





And maybe ask for some more fine-tuning advice in the DRAM Calc thread:









NEW!!! DRAM Calculator for Ryzen™ 1.7.3 (overclocking...


so these are my stock XMP results, will now try safe from calculator. is it normal in zen timigs for FCLK in idle to go down to 1600-ish?? it is set to 1800 in bios, and uclk==memclk is set. edit: cinebench R20 scores 4837, and HWINFO power diviation is around 94-96, during cinebench. now to...




www.overclock.net


----------



## ManniX-ITA

Kha said:


> I know that 1.35v might be low, but I would really want to tighten the timings on this specific voltage and not raise it.


Unless there's a very specific thermal reason, doesn't make sense.
The Samsung B-die are 20nm; they can sustain 1.6v at high temperature easily at the extreme.
Worst that can happen is they get unreliable, not damaged.


----------



## Kha

ManniX-ITA said:


> I'd start first increasing considerably VDIMM; may fix the tFAW issue.
> If airflow is decent you can set at least 1.42v-1.45v, good airflow up to 1.5v.
> Higher voltage should also allow lower tRFC, down to 252-280.


But if I would like to stay on this voltage, what are my options ?


----------



## ManniX-ITA

Kha said:


> But if I would like to stay on this voltage, what are my options ?


I don't have enough experience on it... worse timings for sure.
This should be the situation you are at now.
Maybe going to IF at 3600 is another one; but I don't think is going to be beneficial.
You can try to go down with ProcODT and VDDP as much as possible but it's risky.
Needs a lot of testing to exclude random instabilities.


----------



## Kha

ManniX-ITA said:


> I don't have enough experience on it... worse timings for sure.
> This should be the situation you are at now.
> Maybe going to IF at 3600 is another one; but I don't think is going to be beneficial.
> You can try to go down with ProcODT and VDDP as much as possible but it's risky.
> Needs a lot of testing to exclude random instabilities.


I understand, thank you.


----------



## Kha

Can you also please tell me when its the right time to raise SoC ?


----------



## ManniX-ITA

Kha said:


> Can you also please tell me when its the right time to raise SoC ?


Hopefully never  
Unless you need to raise VDDG to fix instabilities (USB lagging, stuttering, random BSOD, audio crackling, etc) keep it Auto or fixed 1.1v.
If your IF is stable at 1900 MHz don't touch it.
Most of the times is better to adjust LLC than tinkering with SOC voltage.


----------



## Kha

ManniX-ITA said:


> Hopefully never
> Unless you need to raise VDDG to fix instabilities (USB lagging, stuttering, random BSOD, audio crackling, etc) keep it Auto or fixed 1.1v.
> If your IF is stable at 1900 MHz don't touch it.
> Most of the times is better to adjust LLC than tinkering with SOC voltage.


Good news lol, yes my IF seems pretty stable, the only issues I have would be that 36 TFAW which I can't seem to get under, with 1.35v ) Bumped it now at 1.36v and trying once more TFAW 24, curious if it will pass the stress test or not.


----------



## Nicked_Wicked

Waltc said:


> Note on F30, Aorus Master. With my 4x8GB setup @ XMP 3733--suddenly XMP wouldn't function or boot. With F30a XMP functioned fine with custom timings. First time I've seen that in the ~14 months I've used the mboard. However, the good news is that even with my custom timings, the system is running fine with XMP off @ 3733Mhz, and I'm running faster than I was with XMP on, at least according to AIDA64 memory benches. With XMP on the system wouldn't boot to 3733 even at stock timings! Do I miss XMP? Of course not. Suddenly I'm running better without it! Just turning XMP off @ 3733 never occurred to me for some reason. System was always reverting to 1066 ...until I turned XMP off. Now it's a walk in the park sans XMP--go figure. Not complaining! Prefer it this way, actually.


Any known downsides running without XMP? I use my own custom timing timings anyway so it probably shouldn’t matter, theoretically you’ll also avoid the board messing with the XMP profile (performance level selection etc.)


----------



## pschorr1123

kazukun said:


> There is a topic of SoC voltage, but if you attach Ram of AORUS DDR4 4400, the SoC voltage will automatically become 1.38V.


Are you sure you aren't referencing the ddr voltage? With XMP applied goes to 1.35 plus a slight over volt on GB boards so it shows as 1.38 in Windows


----------



## St0RM53

F30 final now officially posted in Aorus master download page


----------



## Ren34

chucky27 said:


> F30: yesterday got a WHEA EventID 20 in the Kernel-WHEA error log (event level: Information), no description/details and no freeze/reboot/bsod either. Will monitor it further. F22 was error-free with the same settings.


I've had this error pop up for the last few bios revisions. I'm not sure what's causing either. No system symptoms or errors on any extended stress tests.


----------



## Waltc

IamEzio said:


> Something is funny with this board (x570 Master), I've had for the past several months random 1 second audio glitches, I didn't play that much on the PC (PS4 new exclusives for the rescue) and they were happening no matter what I was doing at random (YouTube, music while surfing and such). I've tried most of the suggestions (no XMP, disabled power save in windows, PCI-E 3.0 and such, even full blown clean install), the last few days I Played some games on the PC and noticed that the glitches happen much more in games and were easy to reproduce. I remembered another change I did few months ago: *Enable Fan stop* on one of the fans (based on CPU temp) and every bios update since I always configured the same.
> I am still not 100% sure I've fixed it as its been only a day, but after I've disabled it , it yet to happen even after a long gaming session. If this was what caused all of my issues, than gigabyte has some fixing to do..


Make sure you use the latest RealTek drivers from the _main GB site_...sound on the x570 Master is through a custom GB sound device on the Master, so the standard RealTek drivers from the RealTek site don't work very well as I know from experience. Big difference when using the drivers from the GB site.


----------



## Waltc

Nicked_Wicked said:


> Any known downsides running without XMP? I use my own custom timing timings anyway so it probably shouldn’t matter, theoretically you’ll also avoid the board messing with the XMP profile (performance level selection etc.)


Absolutely none that I can see! Performance is noticeably better. Yes, XMP does more than simply set frequency and timings for the ram!


----------



## NoTime4Games

I installed F30 today - computer is running OK but am getting some strange errors when trying to install new applications or open certain applications. "windows 10 error 0x80004005". Anyone had a similar experience after updating BIOS?


----------



## ManniX-ITA

NoTime4Games said:


> I installed F30 today - computer is running OK but am getting some strange errors when trying to install new applications or open certain applications. "windows 10 error 0x80004005". Anyone had a similar experience after updating BIOS?


That's a permission denied error, the filesystem may have been corrupted.
Are you running the OS from a SATA drive?


----------



## kazukun

pschorr1123 said:


> Are you sure you aren't referencing the ddr voltage? With XMP applied goes to 1.35 plus a slight over volt on GB boards so it shows as 1.38 in Windows


This is the state where the XMP profile is loaded.


http://imgur.com/af9a5ME


----------



## NoTime4Games

ManniX-ITA said:


> That's a permission denied error, the filesystem may have been corrupted.
> Are you running the OS from a SATA drive?


@ManniX-ITA yes I am running Windows from a m2 PCIe 4.0 SSD. Any ideas how to fix it? Thanks!


----------



## pschorr1123

kazukun said:


> This is the state where the XMP profile is loaded.
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/af9a5ME


Yes it looks like it from your Zen timgings app. Use HWiNFO64 to get accurate voltages for soc, vddp, vcore, vddg, dram, etc.


----------



## ManniX-ITA

kazukun said:


> This is the state where the XMP profile is loaded.


No idea how Ryzen 4xxx are behaving with vSOC at 2200 MHz IF.
It may be normal.



NoTime4Games said:


> @ManniX-ITA yes I am running Windows from a m2 PCIe 4.0 SSD. Any ideas how to fix it? Thanks!


I meant SATA, they get easily corrupted on the X570.
But yours is an M.2 drive; did you check the BCLK?
Sometimes these boards when they have issues with memory training they boot at very high BCLK 106/108 and corrupt also the M.2 drive.


----------



## NoTime4Games

ManniX-ITA said:


> No idea how Ryzen 4xxx are behaving with vSOC at 2200 MHz IF.
> It may be normal.
> 
> 
> 
> I meant SATA, they get easily corrupted on the X570.
> But yours is an M.2 drive; did you check the BCLK?
> Sometimes these boards when they have issues with memory training they boot at very high BCLK 106/108 and corrupt also the M.2 drive.


Pretty sure it’s 100


----------



## NoTime4Games

I tried sfc /scannow and the two DISM.exe commands you repair corruptions... which seems to have at least temporarily gotten rid of the error (at least in the two files I just tried, which gave errors previously)


----------



## kazukun

pschorr1123 said:


> Yes it looks like it from your Zen timgings app. Use HWiNFO64 to get accurate voltages for soc, vddp, vcore, vddg, dram, etc.


HWiNFO64 looks like this


http://imgur.com/wACPHea

Shows even higher voltage under load such as RamTest


----------



## LesPaulLover

ManniX-ITA said:


> That your CPU may need a negative offset to perform better is quite common; mine as well, around -0,05v for me.
> But you should see the same uplift with PBO enabled and negative offset; although it may need a slightly different one, higher or lower
> Wouldn't be normal otherwise. Unless your cooling is undersized.
> The added voltage from PBO instead helping to keep higher clocks could raise too much the temperatures and trigger a downclock.


Don't think it's temp related. With the cooler weather comin in this week my CPU now tops out @ 73-74c after 15 minutes AIDA64 FPU stress (15 mins is the max amount of time it takes for my liquid temp to reach saturation.)

Obviously it's a very small difference, but with PBO *DISABLED *all-core boost will sit @ 4100-4125MHz. With PBO *ENABLED* it'll top out around 4125-4175MHz (these clocks are during the full stress testing period)


----------



## pschorr1123

kazukun said:


> HWiNFO64 looks like this
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/wACPHea
> 
> Shows even higher voltage under load such as RamTest


I guess the 1.3ish SOC is normal for Renior aka Ryzen 4000 APUs. 

I wouldn't worry about it too much if that's what it defaults to when simply loading XMP. Sure would be nice if AMD would actually provide simple documentation about things like SOC vcore for example. Maybe search other threads for other Renoir owners to see what there SOC vcore defaults to. 

Very nice to see 2200 IF. Makes me excited for Vermeer next month. Amd has stated that they concentrated on IPC, Mem Controller, and boost. Supposedly boost clocks will last much longer like 1 min or so vs 1/1000th of a second like they do now......time will tell. 

You should be happy with you setup as your results look pretty sweet.


----------



## LesPaulLover

ManniX-ITA said:


> Unless there's a very specific thermal reason, doesn't make sense.
> The Samsung B-die are 20nm; they can sustain 1.6v at high temperature easily at the extreme.
> Worst that can happen is they get unreliable, not damaged.


My understand here and this is coming from a BuildZoid video, is that contrary to popular belief, increasing your DRAM voltage *DOES INDEED *increase stress on the CPU IMC. His recommendation for Ryzen is to *NOT EXCEED 1.450 VDIMM *for 24/7 usage (this was specifically a Ryzen3K + X570 memory overclocking video)


----------



## Kha

F30: I am an getting random Windows 10 instant shutdowns on my X570 Aorus Pro / 3900x. Never had any on F22 and before that. Any tips ?


----------



## ManniX-ITA

LesPaulLover said:


> Don't think it's temp related. With the cooler weather comin in this week my CPU now tops out @ 73-74c after 15 minutes AIDA64 FPU stress (15 mins is the max amount of time it takes for my liquid temp to reach saturation.)
> 
> Obviously it's a very small difference, but with PBO *DISABLED *all-core boost will sit @ 4100-4125MHz. With PBO *ENABLED* it'll top out around 4125-4175MHz (these clocks are during the full stress testing period)


These are very decent temps.
I thought clocks were lower; this could be normal for PB all-core load.
You probably don't have a very lucky binning.



LesPaulLover said:


> My understand here and this is coming from a BuildZoid video, is that contrary to popular belief, increasing your DRAM voltage *DOES INDEED *increase stress on the CPU IMC. His recommendation for Ryzen is to *NOT EXCEED 1.450 VDIMM *for 24/7 usage (this was specifically a Ryzen3K + X570 memory overclocking video)


For sure it does increase IMC stress. But it's marginal. I'm running, like probably a few dozens thousands more at least, my memory 24/7 at 1.45v for almost one year.
With the EDC bug and all the bells and whistles. Overclocking is inherently dangerous. But the risk in this case is pretty low, the numbers are pretty clear right now.
Running IF at 1900 and memory at 3800 is probably stressing 100 folds more the IMC. 50mv more on vSOC too.
If there's a worry about damaging the CPU you can get still very good results under-volting with FCLK/MCLK 1600/3200.
Looking for the lowest VDDP/VDDG voltages too is another way to keep low the IMC stress.
That's the most safe way forward; not my playing field sorry


----------



## IamEzio

Waltc said:


> Make sure you use the latest RealTek drivers from the _main GB site_...sound on the x570 Master is through a custom GB sound device on the Master, so the standard RealTek drivers from the RealTek site don't work very well as I know from experience. Big difference when using the drivers from the GB site.


After the clean W10 install I've installed the realtek audio drivers from the GB site, didn't make a difference, and I'm using the Optical out, it really seems that having the "fan stop" feature enabled on one of the fans inside the BIOS (smart fan 5) was causing the issues. bizarre I would say.


----------



## superleeds27

Kha said:


> F30: I am an getting random Windows 10 instant shutdowns on my X570 Aorus Pro / 3900x. Never had any on F22 and before that. Any tips ?


That sounds... Random?

Temperatures normal?
System errors present in event viewer/logs?


----------



## bluechris

ManniX-ITA said:


> These are very decent temps.
> I thought clocks were lower; this could be normal for PB all-core load.
> You probably don't have a very lucky binning.
> 
> 
> 
> For sure it does increase IMC stress. But it's marginal. I'm running, like probably a few dozens thousands more at least, my memory 24/7 at 1.45v for almost one year.
> With the EDC bug and all the bells and whistles. Overclocking is inherently dangerous. But the risk in this case is pretty low, the numbers are pretty clear right now.
> Running IF at 1900 and memory at 3800 is probably stressing 100 folds more the IMC. 50mv more on vSOC too.
> If there's a worry about damaging the CPU you can get still very good results under-volting with FCLK/MCLK 1600/3200.
> Looking for the lowest VDDP/VDDG voltages too is another way to keep low the IMC stress.
> That's the most safe way forward; not my playing field sorry


I also run almost a year my 4x16gb bdies which are nominal at 3200cl14 at 3733 cl14 with 1.52v more than a year with good cooling without a single glitch

Im with a PRO non wifi with a ryzen 3600 that cannot go to 1900 because its one of the 1st ones that sold.


----------



## Kha

superleeds27 said:


> That sounds... Random?
> 
> Temperatures normal?
> System errors present in event viewer/logs?


Yeah pretty random. Ok I checked it now:

2x of 

- The system has rebooted without cleanly shutting down first. This error could be caused if the system stopped responding, crashed, or lost power unexpectedly.

Level Critical
Task Category (63)
Keywords (70368744177664),(2)


----------



## ManniX-ITA

bluechris said:


> I also run almost a year my 4x16gb bdies which are nominal at 3200cl14 at 3733 cl14 with 1.52v more than a year with good cooling without a single glitch
> 
> Im with a PRO non wifi with a ryzen 3600 that cannot go to 1900 because its one of the 1st ones that sold.


Well I bought a 3600XT in August and it couldn't even reach 1800 MHz, had to settle for 1733 MHz.
It's a matter of luck in the binning even today with the XT versions.



Kha said:


> Yeah pretty random. Ok I checked it now:
> 
> 2x of
> 
> - The system has rebooted without cleanly shutting down first. This error could be caused if the system stopped responding, crashed, or lost power unexpectedly.
> 
> Level Critical
> Task Category (63)
> Keywords (70368744177664),(2)


There could be thousands of reasons.
Wasn't the previous bios version working fine?
I'd try first checking with forced VDDP/VDDG at 900/950.
Otherwise testing higher ProcODT and maybe different CAD bus settings.


----------



## ryouiki

Odd I received a WHEA error not long after upgrade to F30... I haven't seen these since the F20 release and adjusting VDDG voltages. Not really wanting to adjust those voltages any further since I would have to raise VSOC at that point.


----------



## ManniX-ITA

IamEzio said:


> After the clean W10 install I've installed the realtek audio drivers from the GB site, didn't make a difference, and I'm using the Optical out, it really seems that having the "fan stop" feature enabled on one of the fans inside the BIOS (smart fan 5) was causing the issues. bizarre I would say.


Well, I wouldn't be surprised about something like this with this board.
But I've also learned to monitor for at very least 2 weeks before chanting victory.
Sometimes this bizzarre issues pops up again after a long time.
Best thing for your peace of mind would be to enabled again the fan top and see if you can reproduce it.


----------



## Dan Hot

With F30 i have WHEA 19 but im not sure if its from Windows or IF :/


----------



## EnJoY

Flashed F30 this morning after dealing with random kernel power loss issues with F30a. So far it is stable.

Running custom PBO settings of 300, 230, 12 with 5x scalar and max CPU boost override set to 100MHz. Using a Corsair H115(?) and room is typically 76-78F degrees.

Hitting 4678MHz on all cores with a 3800X under high system load. Pretty sweet!











EDIT: To clarify, I'm very aware that it is not operating at those speeds sustained, just peaking at them during boost. But this is still impressive for a chip rated at 4.5GHz boost.


----------



## superleeds27

Has anyone had any success with F30?

All i'm seeing at the moment is issues. Currently sat on F21 on the Elite. Think I may stay on that too


----------



## ManniX-ITA

superleeds27 said:


> Has anyone had any success with F30?
> 
> All i'm seeing at the moment is issues. Currently sat on F21 on the Elite. Think I may stay on that too


I'll give it a try tomorrow.


----------



## EnJoY

superleeds27 said:


> Has anyone had any success with F30?
> 
> All i'm seeing at the moment is issues. Currently sat on F21 on the Elite. Think I may stay on that too


See my post directly above yours, so far so good. Had lots of issues with F30a however F30 so far is stable and performing very well.


----------



## RichterB

Does anyone have Display Port as PC source, and also have HDMI devices attached?
After F11 bios, I have to start my PC with monitor source already on Display Port.
If I start PC with source on HDMI, and change it after to DP, I'll have black screen.
I contacted Gigabyte a few times for this, but their answer is always "it's vga fault".
It could be right, but with F11 bios this issue doesn't exist. Only happened with F20 and F21.
Didn't try with F30, but I have no reason to think it'll be different. Rolling back to F11 resolved my issue.


----------



## Sphex_

RichterB said:


> Does anyone have Display Port as PC source, and also have HDMI devices attached?
> After F11 bios, I have to start my PC with monitor source already on Display Port.
> If I start PC with source on HDMI, and change it after to DP, I'll have black screen.
> I contacted Gigabyte a few times for this, but their answer is always "it's vga fault".
> It could be right, but with F11 bios this issue doesn't exist. Only happened with F20 and F21.
> Didn't try with F30, but I have no reason to think it'll be different. Rolling back to F11 resolved my issue.


What video card and motherboard do you have? I have two monitors, one connected via DP and one via HDMI. No issues here running F21 on an X570 Aorus Elite.


----------



## Glenn Lane

superleeds27 said:


> Has anyone had any success with F30?
> 
> All i'm seeing at the moment is issues. Currently sat on F21 on the Elite. Think I may stay on that too


I updated to F30 on my X570 UD motherboard and after a day it seemed fine. But I got some random reboots so I went back to F21 and all is well.


----------



## scaramonga

Can settings be transferred from F30a to F30 OK?


----------



## RichterB

Sphex_ said:


> What video card and motherboard do you have? I have two monitors, one connected via DP and one via HDMI. No issues here running F21 on an X570 Aorus Elite.


Rtx 2080 with X570 Aorus Elite. Your situation is a little different. I have 1 monitor with PC connected via DP and a Media box connected via HDMI. If I turn on my PC when the monitor is on HDMI, I have a black screen if I switch to DP. I have to switch to DP BEFORE I turn on my PC.
And, as I said, this problem doesn't occur with F11


----------



## LesPaulLover

scaramonga said:


> Can settings be transferred from F30a to F30 OK?


I generally just take photos w/ my phone and then manually input everything again when I update my BIOS.


----------



## PiotrMKG

I upgraded BIOS from F11 to F30 and I feel kind of lost. Where is XFR Enhancement? There were settings for PBO and other stuff. I did not tweak settings in AMD Overclocking since Buildzoid said in his video, that it is almost imposible to reset this settings if you happen to get them wrong.


----------



## scaramonga

PiotrMKG said:


> I upgraded BIOS from F11 to F30 and I feel kind of lost. Where is XFR Enhancement?


Buried deep in the menus of stuff that you don't know what half of its for. SETTINGS/AMD CBS/NBIO COMMON OPTIONS, XFR is under there. Took me a while to find it also 

Also, if you use 'flashrom' to flash BIOS, that will wipe it completely, including those settings that seem to remain after a normal BIOS flash


----------



## Kha

F30 on X570 Pro randomly stops, like a PSU power interrupt, then reboots. Happened 3 times in 24h, bit never before on F22. Flashing back right now.


----------



## Washijin

On X570 Ultra and F30a/F30 the single core boost is stuck at 4342Mhz; I'm back again at september 2019 issues.


Spoiler: rmaster


----------



## ManniX-ITA

Crossing fingers but seems this time I may have won the Gigabyte bios lottery bingo.
I'm still testing but so far I have quite good performances and also stability.
Wait before rolling back; I may have a useful insight below.

At the beginning I noticed a USB vdroop running y-cruncher stress test, switching from one test to the next one.
Indeed at boot the startup sound and device plugging sounds were crackling and lagging just a little bit.
Played a bit of The Division and after a few minutes was crashing and going back to the desktop.

Tried messing with LLC and got only worse.
Instead after a few minutes it did crash few seconds after loading.

Moved investigating VDDG and forced to 900.
Horrible, very slow Windows loading and awful crackling and lagging of audio.
Got back to bios and changed VDDG from 1050 to 1100.
This magically solved all the issues (at least seems so far); no vdroops running y-cruncher and played Division for half an hour without a single itch.
Now I have to re-validate the bench scores.

A bit weird the boot which is slower now.
Before I can use the USB keyboard there's a few seconds wait time more and the screen resets, black and back, a couple of times.
Except that all seems fine.

More detailed results and info on the profile later.

Give it a try with VDDG to 1100; consider so far with previous AGESA my 3800x could never work reliably with VDDG higher than 950.


----------



## Kha

Glenn Lane said:


> I updated to F30 on my X570 UD motherboard and after a day it seemed fine. But I got some random reboots so I went back to F21 and all is well.


Same here, had reboots aswell on X570 Pro, went back to F22.


----------



## Cata79

x570 pro too, no problems whatsoever.


----------



## Yuke

As always no issues after switching to F30. Haven't changed my settings/voltages since F12.

Rev. 1.0 Aorus Master 

_Shrug_


----------



## Waltc

PiotrMKG said:


> I upgraded BIOS from F11 to F30 and I feel kind of lost. Where is XFR Enhancement? There were settings for PBO and other stuff. I did not tweak settings in AMD Overclocking since Buildzoid said in his video, that it is almost imposible to reset this settings if you happen to get them wrong.


Many things change when the bios is updated. These changes began in the F20's and after. When you flash to a new bios, first thing you should do is set to the bios GUI to "advanced" and just walk through every setting to familiarize yourself with what may have changed--because things do change.

Also, Buildzoid is frequently wrong... I sometimes chuckle at some of the statements he makes! What he does is makes the cardinal mistake of thinking that if something happens to him, with the motherboard and bios version he's using in his video, that it will happen to everyone, every time, everywhere, regardless. I have no idea what he's talking about because I've used many, many different PBO settings--some of which didn't work too well--and never had a problem changing them out. That which seems impossible to Buildzoid is often possible for others... Buildzoid frequently leaps to erroneous conclusions and is far too dogmatic for his own good, imo.


----------



## Gnerma

F30 stable & good for me on v1.0 Elite.


----------



## ManniX-ITA

No, I gave up with F30.
Obviously I didn't won any lottery; it's buggy as all the predecessors with the new AGESA, seems even worse.

I could fix the instability with VDDG at 1100 but then had to touch the SOC voltage and it's bugged.
The moment I tried to adjust it the performances went down the drain.
I couldn't go back to the same scores not even going back to the previous settings or re-doing from scratch the profile.
This stuff really makes me wish to use this board as a practice target for a mallet.

At the end I could almost get back to decent performances with VID 3E but playing The Division still regularly crashes.
Instead of 10-15 needs 30-60 minutes but it's never really stable.


----------



## St0RM53

ManniX-ITA said:


> No, I gave up with F30.
> Obviously I didn't won any lottery; it's buggy as all the predecessors with the new AGESA, seems even worse.
> 
> I could fix the instability with VDDG at 1100 but then had to touch the SOC voltage and it's bugged.
> The moment I tried to adjust it the performances went down the drain.
> I couldn't go back to the same scores not even going back to the previous settings or re-doing from scratch the profile.
> This stuff really makes me wish to use this board as a practice target for a mallet.
> 
> At the end I could almost get back to decent performances with VID 3E but playing The Division still regularly crashes.
> Instead of 10-15 needs 30-60 minutes but it's never really stable.


i don't know if F30 has any differences with F30a, but F30a is super stable with 0 issues for me. However i had to bump SOC a little higher than usual. I didn't test with my previous 950/900mV VDDG/VDDP but on the "default" 1100/1050mV. Most importantly for me the pcie 4.0 issue is gone.


----------



## ManniX-ITA

St0RM53 said:


> i don't know if F30 has any differences with F30a, but F30a is super stable with 0 issues for me. However i had to bump SOC a little higher than usual. I didn't test with my previous 950/900mV VDDG/VDDP but on the "default" 1100/1050mV. Most importantly for me the pcie 4.0 issue is gone.


For me seems different, didn't tested for long but I didn't noticed the crashes many are reporting with F30.
Indeed I could see the same with F30 and could only fix it with VDDG at 1100.
The only problem I had with F30a is that is sensibly slower than F12a so I rolled back.


----------



## PiotrMKG

So I entered all previous mem settings into new bios and so far it works fine. Now to CPU "overclocking" what should I put into PBO settings? I have 3700X. Any chance I could squeeze better performance/latency from this kit?


----------



## nowarranty

Anyone with aorus master and working bios of F20, F21, F22, or F30 could test windows 7 for me? Are you able to boot this OS or instant BSOD?

I can boot windows 7 as a VM guest but not on actual host computer. Have had crash at windows logo since F20, I can't upgrade from F12. Linux and Windows work fine on F14.


----------



## Acertified

Kha said:


> F30 on X570 Pro randomly stops, like a PSU power interrupt, then reboots. Happened 3 times in 24h, bit never before on F22. Flashing back right now.


F30 is running very stable on my PRO-WIFI. No issues at the moment. One thing to note is that I am still running Win 1904 with all current Updates.


----------



## Brandon1337

Hey guys, this is my first post in this megathread but anyways so when I built my PC earlier this year I compatiable ram which was the HyperX 16GB 3000mhz kit. Everything works great and about 2-3 months later I decided I wanted to upgrade to another 2 sticks making it 32gb and I just constantly get bsod's it's not stable at all but when I take the newer sticks out its fine.

I'm wonder if its a possibility that a bios update to f21 for the memory stability if it might just work. I know this isnt the thread for trouble shoot for my ram but thats with the XMP enabled.

edit: sorry for got to mention mine is just the ELITE.


----------



## scaramonga

Waltc said:


> Many things change when the bios is updated. These changes began in the F20's and after. When you flash to a new bios, first thing you should do is set to the bios GUI to "advanced" and just walk through every setting to familiarize yourself with what may have changed--because things do change.
> 
> Also, Buildzoid is frequently wrong... I sometimes chuckle at some of the statements he makes! What he does is makes the cardinal mistake of thinking that if something happens to him, with the motherboard and bios version he's using in his video, that it will happen to everyone, every time, everywhere, regardless. I have no idea what he's talking about because I've used many, many different PBO settings--some of which didn't work too well--and never had a problem changing them out. That which seems impossible to Buildzoid is often possible for others... Buildzoid frequently leaps to erroneous conclusions and is far too dogmatic for his own good, imo.


While I agree with most of what you say, Gigabyte has this terrible habit of 'chopping and changing' things at will. Things get moved around (for no reason?), and certain things get replicated in other areas of the BIOS, this leaves previous settings still remaining, despite flashing normally (including QFlash) and setting to 'defaults'. It results in confusion, and utter mayhem, and can cause all sorts of problems with one's system if you have certain things set, in certain areas, and all that changes because Gigabyte decided to make it so, thus resulting in, nothing not getting properly reset on any new update.

Best to flash clean with 'flashrom', twice, for good measure , then set defaults, come out, then flash again with 'flashrom', set defaults again, then boot to BIOS and set your settings. You can be sure all is fresh that way  Never had a single problem since.

Time consuming, and a PITA yes, but more so is troubleshooting afterwards


----------



## KedarWolf

scaramonga said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> While I agree with most of what you say, Gigabyte has this terrible habit of 'chopping and changing' things at will. Things get moved around (for no reason?), and certain things get replicated in other areas of the BIOS, this leaves previous settings still remaining, despite flashing normally (including QFlash) and setting to 'defaults'. It results in confusion, and utter mayhem, and can cause all sorts of problems with one's system if you have certain things set, in certain areas, and all that changes because Gigabyte decided to make it so, thus resulting in, nothing not getting properly reset on any new update.
> 
> 
> 
> Best to flash clean with 'flashrom', twice, for good measure , then set defaults, come out, then flash again with 'flashrom', set defaults again, then boot to BIOS and set your settings. You can be sure all is fresh that way  Never had a single problem since.
> 
> Time consuming, and a PITA yes, but more so is troubleshooting afterwards


I use flashrom but what I do is set BIOS defaults, reboot into my flashrom USB, flash a DIFFERENT version of a BIOS than the one I want. Boot into Windows fully. Shutdown, power off my power supply by hitting the switch on it for ten seconds.

Boot back into flashrom, flash the BIOS I want to use, boot into Windows. Shutdown. Power off my power supply for ten seconds again.

Boot into BIOS, load my saved BIOS profile of the new BIOS I had saved, or if I never used it before, manually set all my settings again.

I do it this way because if I flash the same BIOS over the same BIOS even with updated firmwares using UBU Tool or whatever, flashrom only takes a few seconds to flash the BIOS rather than a minute or so so I feel it's not really replacing everything properly.

I power off my power supply between flashes as flashrom says it needs a power reset when you flash a BIOS. It might actually do it for your when it reboots but I prefer to manually power off my power supply to be sure.


----------



## ManniX-ITA

Brandon1337 said:


> Hey guys, this is my first post in this megathread but anyways so when I built my PC earlier this year I compatiable ram which was the HyperX 16GB 3000mhz kit. Everything works great and about 2-3 months later I decided I wanted to upgrade to another 2 sticks making it 32gb and I just constantly get bsod's it's not stable at all but when I take the newer sticks out its fine.
> 
> I'm wonder if its a possibility that a bios update to f21 for the memory stability if it might just work. I know this isnt the thread for trouble shoot for my ram but thats with the XMP enabled.
> 
> edit: sorry for got to mention mine is just the ELITE.


Post a Zentimings screenshot and Thaipoon Burner report.
Be sure to make a report for each kit.
Also take a picture of the modules, all 4 of them, looking at the pins.
Like these:



http://imgur.com/a/aozqziQ


Configuration for 4 DIMMs can be tricky and it's different from 2 sticks only.
The worst could be the 2 kits have completely different IC or PCB, sometimes happens in the same kit.


----------



## Dan Hot

PiotrMKG said:


> So I entered all previous mem settings into new bios and so far it works fine. Now to CPU "overclocking" what should I put into PBO settings? I have 3700X. Any chance I could squeeze better performance/latency from this kit?
> View attachment 2459383
> View attachment 2459385


Why u can read out all paramaeters?


----------



## ManniX-ITA

Dan Hot said:


> Why u can read out all paramaeters?


Did you reboot after installation?
I had the same issue but after the first reboot it was gone.


----------



## KedarWolf

PiotrMKG said:


> So I entered all previous mem settings into new bios and so far it works fine. Now to CPU "overclocking" what should I put into PBO settings? I have 3700X. Any chance I could squeeze better performance/latency from this kit?
> View attachment 2459383
> View attachment 2459385


I went with MSI because I thought it had the best memory support, I was not disappointed!

And I've passed 25 rounds of 1usmus_v3 TM5, 3 rounds of Anta Extreme TM5 as well as one hour of stressapptest with these settings.

This is with 2x16GB of Dual Rank RAM.


----------



## Dan Hot

ManniX-ITA said:


> Did you reboot after installation?
> I had the same issue but after the first reboot it was gone.


Äh what?
I dont installed the tool its a portable version.


----------



## ManniX-ITA

Dan Hot said:


> Äh what?
> I dont installed the tool its a portable version.


Sorry; the tool does install a driver in background at first launch: WinRing0x64.sys.
So it may need a reboot to work properly.


----------



## Dan Hot

ah ok, but that cant be the reason, if restart 100times new and it never show all parameters :/


----------



## ManniX-ITA

Dan Hot said:


> ah ok, but that cant be the reason, if restart 100times new and it never show all parameters :/


Are you running any other monitoring software in parallel maybe? CPU-z, AIDA, HWInfo, Ryzen Master...

Otherwise you may head over Github and open a new issue:


https://github.com/irusanov/ZenTimings/issues/



Go under Tools -> Debug and generate a Report to attach


----------



## Dan Hot

Maybe i found why:

Der Dienst "inpoutx64" wurde aufgrund folgenden Fehlers nicht gestartet:
Nicht genügend Systemressourcen, um den angeforderten Dienst auszuführen.

Windows Event ID 7000

This comes 2x when i start Timing Checker


----------



## ManniX-ITA

Dan Hot said:


> Maybe i found why:
> 
> Der Dienst "inpoutx64" wurde aufgrund folgenden Fehlers nicht gestartet:
> Nicht genügend Systemressourcen, um den angeforderten Dienst auszuführen.
> 
> Windows Event ID 7000
> 
> This comes 2x when i start Timing Checker


Yes this may be the reason...
It may conflict with another software using the same driver (like almost all that controls LEDs) or cause you have Valorant installed


----------



## Yuke

KedarWolf said:


> I went with MSI because I thought it had the best memory support, I was not disappointed!
> 
> And I've passed 25 rounds of 1usmus_v3 TM5, 3 rounds of Anta Extreme TM5 as well as one hour of stressapptest with these settings.
> 
> This is with 2x16GB of Dual Rank RAM.
> 
> View attachment 2459436


 Did you ever check how much of your crazy good results is due to the 107.7Mhz FSB OC?


----------



## Dan Hot

Valorant is installed but i disable the ac and played not thince the beta, maybe some other AC, i take a look on it. But thanks for the food for thought.


----------



## ManniX-ITA

Yuke said:


> Did you ever check how much of your crazy good results is due to the 107.7Mhz FSB OC?


It's actually FSB 100.4 x 19 = 1907.7


----------



## KedarWolf

ManniX-ITA said:


> It's actually FSB 100.4 x 19 = 1907.7


It's 100.45 in BIOS but I'm not sure if the extra .05 actually does anything, it seems to be just 100.4.


----------



## PiotrMKG

KedarWolf said:


> I went with MSI because I thought it had the best memory support, I was not disappointed!
> 
> And I've passed 25 rounds of 1usmus_v3 TM5, 3 rounds of Anta Extreme TM5 as well as one hour of stressapptest with these settings.
> 
> This is with 2x16GB of Dual Rank RAM.


I will punch Your settings and see what happens. I went with Master because I really need those 2 additional usb ports on the back I/O and dragon theme is not my thing. I wish all MB manufacturers made a line of products for adults (high grade components without silly gamer themes). 

Any PBO settings advice? Previously on F11 I had 300/230/230/4X/+100MHz


----------



## Yuke

KedarWolf said:


> It's 100.45 in BIOS but I'm not sure if the extra .05 actually does anything, it seems to be just 100.4.


 Ah, right, havent had breakfast yet....100.4 is still pretty good i guess. Im crashing with anything over 100.06 lol...do you use M.2 SSDs with it?


----------



## KedarWolf

Yuke said:


> Ah, right, havent had breakfast yet....100.4 is still pretty good i guess. Im crashing with anything over 100.06 lol...do you use M.2 SSDs with it?


I have two 1TB Gen 4 M.2's. no issues. One SATA 7200RPM hard drive as well. I'm TM5ing 100.65 as we speak.


----------



## ManniX-ITA

I can go up to 100.6 and something and pass all the stress tests up to 12 hours and without SATA corruption issues.
But with anything above 100.3 the system randomly reboots out of the blue, idling or under load.
Could take a few days or a couple of weeks but at some point does it.


----------



## Yuke

I'll give it another try i guess... last time i checked it out BIOS was in its infancy phase...whats a good stresstest to check for errors in this regard?


----------



## ManniX-ITA

Yuke said:


> I'll give it another try i guess... last time i checked it out BIOS was in its infancy phase...whats a good stresstest to check for errors in this regard?


OCCT and y-cruncher would be my first choices


----------



## Yuke

Yuke said:


> I'll give it another try i guess... last time i checked it out BIOS was in its infancy phase...whats a good stresstest to check for errors in this regard?


RIP me, had to switch to alternate BIOS after going over 100.33


----------



## ManniX-ITA

Yuke said:


> RIP me, had to switch to alternate BIOS after going over 100.33


Had the same issue testing FSB OC.
If you can't recover with CMOS clear then only way out is to remove the battery.


----------



## chucky27

These boards and UEFIs are weird. Made a random experiment with F30: changed vSOC from auto (1.1v supposedly, monitoring sw usually showed ~1.069) to manual 1.075v (sw reads it at 1.045-1.050) and no WHEA event 20 for 2 days now. VDDP/VDDG at default 900/950, fabric at 1700mhz. Does it make any sense?


----------



## Dan Hot

chucky27 said:


> These boards and UEFIs are weird. Made a random experiment with F30: changed vSOC from auto (1.1v supposedly, monitoring sw usually showed ~1.069) to manual 1.075v (sw reads it at 1.045-1.050) and no WHEA event 20 for 2 days now. VDDP/VDDG at default 900/950, fabric at 1700mhz. Does it make any sense?


What do u set LLCs?


----------



## chucky27

Dan Hot said:


> What do u set LLCs?


Don't touch them at all, everything is on default/auto.


----------



## Waltc

scaramonga said:


> While I agree with most of what you say, Gigabyte has this terrible habit of 'chopping and changing' things at will. Things get moved around (for no reason?), and certain things get replicated in other areas of the BIOS, this leaves previous settings still remaining, despite flashing normally (including QFlash) and setting to 'defaults'. It results in confusion, and utter mayhem, and can cause all sorts of problems with one's system if you have certain things set, in certain areas, and all that changes because Gigabyte decided to make it so, thus resulting in, nothing not getting properly reset on any new update.
> 
> Best to flash clean with 'flashrom', twice, for good measure , then set defaults, come out, then flash again with 'flashrom', set defaults again, then boot to BIOS and set your settings. You can be sure all is fresh that way  Never had a single problem since.
> 
> Time consuming, and a PITA yes, but more so is troubleshooting afterwards


A lot of the stuff they added/exposed is pretty good stuff--for instance, beginning with the F20's (which I don't recommend!--buggy, according to the moderator on the Gigabyte Forums. Try F22, on, instead!), the Master now fully supports ECC ram--if that's something you are interested in. It's something a lot of folks asked for. So there is a method to GB's "madness"--it just depends on what your needs are, imo. They don't update bioses and change things willy nilly... AMD makes a lot of these changes in their newer AGESA's as well, remember. 

Also, I highly recommend that after people flash they immediately clear CMOS, and that they hold down the backplate clear CMOS button for at least 15 seconds--this is actually the traditional way to do it properly. Motherboard residual charges have to be drained properly after a flash, before the bios is entered, or people wind up with what they think is a good flash only to find operational instabilities that don't make a lot of sense...! This should save you the trouble of having to flash twice every time. It also cures bioses which appear to incorporate changes that also don't make a lot of sense--I've seen a couple of those....

Clearing CMOS after a flash really isn't optional, and I don't think the folks who skip it realize how much aggravation and instability they see can be caused by failure to take this simple step. Here's how I do it--takes all of about ~30 secs:

*Power off after the flash is complete
*Turn off PSU
*Unplug PSU
*Hold down the PWR button to bleed off any residual capacitor charge (5-10 secs)
*Hold down the backplate CMOS button to clear CMOS for 15 secs (at least)
*Plug in PSU
*turn on PSU
*hit power button to boot
*enter bios and put in your desired settings

Also, I've found that saving my bios configurations to disk instead of the eight bios slots reserved is really the way to go, because if for some reason you lose the bios, or decide to reflash, you will also lose the saved bios config--unless it is saved to disk, of course. I discovered that the hard way!

*_You may well know all of this yourself, already, and if so, then maybe someone else can benefit! _


----------



## Dan Hot

Im downgrade to F11 on my master and all WHEA are gone so all Bios from F20-F30 are trash for me :/


----------



## chucky27

Dan Hot said:


> Im downgrade to F11 on my master and all WHEA are gone so all Bios from F20-F30 are trash for me :/


F22 has been good to me (F20/21 had occasional WHEA 19), everything on auto, ram 1.35v, 1700mhz FCLK, no wheas, will try F30 a bit more, if my recent vsoc experiment holds up then will stay, if not - back to F22.


----------



## KedarWolf

ManniX-ITA said:


> I can go up to 100.6 and something and pass all the stress tests up to 12 hours and without SATA corruption issues.
> But with anything above 100.3 the system randomly reboots out of the blue, idling or under load.
> Could take a few days or a couple of weeks but at some point does it.


I think that means you need more VoC voltage, maybe a bit more Vcore as well, or if you're running PBO a higher Offset.

I upped VoC a bit, stopped random reboots.


----------



## ManniX-ITA

chucky27 said:


> These boards and UEFIs are weird. Made a random experiment with F30: changed vSOC from auto (1.1v supposedly, monitoring sw usually showed ~1.069) to manual 1.075v (sw reads it at 1.045-1.050) and no WHEA event 20 for 2 days now. VDDP/VDDG at default 900/950, fabric at 1700mhz. Does it make any sense?


Could be, I tried vSOC 1.080 and 1.050 with F30 but it only got highly unstable.



Dan Hot said:


> What do u set LLCs?


I'm using CPU Medium and SOC High right now.



KedarWolf said:


> I think that means you need more VoC voltage, maybe a bit more Vcore as well, or if you're running PBO a higher Offset.
> 
> I upped VoC a bit, stopped random reboots.


I tried with up to 1.175v but couldn't never get rid of the reboots.

*Waltc*
Maybe removing the battery every time is a bit excessive 
It's usually well enough to flash with efiflash /c and clear CMOS.

Despite knowing it very well yesterday I just forgot it when I rolled back to F12a. And used Q-Flash instead.
I was still having crashes playing The Division; more seldom and usually after quite some time.
Also some rare audio crackling and USB vdroop.

But since I've slept just a bit less than 4 hours yesterday I didn't realize it. I was very sleepy yesterday and today is worse...
Kept messing with settings, checking if I did some changes on the profile which was rock solid.
Then I decided to see what would happen changing the vSOC and realized the error.

I had exactly the same bugs affecting F20 to F30 bios versions also on F12a.
Also had the same weird screen going black at Windows logon; except it was doing it just once instead of twice.
Re-flashed with efiflash and after 4 hours playing The Division not a single glitch.

This kind of stuff is Gigabyte messing up the AGESA integration.
I'm really fed up about this sloppiness; I've read more than a few hundreds of posts in MSI/ASUS and this rubbish only happens with Gigabyte.


----------



## GoforceReloaded

So...

I put back everything on auto with F30 bios (except vSOC LLC High + ram&fclk 3800/1900).









(i have ~64-64.3ns with these settings)










It's rock stable in y-cruncher (also passed TM5 25 & 50 cycles ...) but it got 2 WHEA errors (at the same time) earlier when playing marvel's avengers :

































Whea errors started to appear with F2X bios ...

I tried some change to vsoc - vddp - vddp but Y-cruncher was crashing and whea errors was still there ...

I will keep these settings and see if i have any crash in app/game or reboot and report back (so far, not a single crash/reboot since 14h+)

By the way, Icue Corsair 3.33.0.2 is buggy and "Corsair.Service.exe" is crashing every few hours, reverted back to 3.31.81 fixed the error completely. (if some of you has the same problem, you know what to do : p)


----------



## MikeS3000

WHEA errors have been happening to my 3900x at 1867 and 1900mhz fclk since July when I updated to Win 10 ver. 2004. I have tried just about every setting and voltage. All bios versions with AGESA 1.0.0.4 and above cause whea errors just like you posted. I test stable in all stress tests as well and errors go unnoticed unless I check hwinfo. Only the 1.0.0.3 ABBA bios versions are error free and produce the best single core boost for me. Multi is similar to the newer bios versions. I don’t know if this is a hardware error with newer agesa or windows reporting error. If you can test Win 10 1909 on a flash drive or something I bet you don’t error with the newer bioses.


----------



## whicker

Waltc said:


> A lot of the stuff they added/exposed is pretty good stuff--for instance, beginning with the F20's (which I don't recommend!--buggy, according to the moderator on the Gigabyte Forums. Try F22, on, instead!), the Master now fully supports ECC ram--if that's something you are interested in. It's something a lot of folks asked for. So there is a method to GB's "madness"--it just depends on what your needs are, imo. They don't update bioses and change things willy nilly... AMD makes a lot of these changes in their newer AGESA's as well, remember.
> 
> Also, I highly recommend that after people flash they immediately clear CMOS, and that they hold down the backplate clear CMOS button for at least 15 seconds--this is actually the traditional way to do it properly. Motherboard residual charges have to be drained properly after a flash, before the bios is entered, or people wind up with what they think is a good flash only to find operational instabilities that don't make a lot of sense...! This should save you the trouble of having to flash twice every time. It also cures bioses which appear to incorporate changes that also don't make a lot of sense--I've seen a couple of those....
> 
> Clearing CMOS after a flash really isn't optional, and I don't think the folks who skip it realize how much aggravation and instability they see can be caused by failure to take this simple step. Here's how I do it--takes all of about ~30 secs:
> 
> *Power off after the flash is complete
> *Turn off PSU
> *Unplug PSU
> *Hold down the PWR button to bleed off any residual capacitor charge (5-10 secs)
> *Hold down the backplate CMOS button to clear CMOS for 15 secs (at least)
> *Plug in PSU
> *turn on PSU
> *hit power button to boot
> *enter bios and put in your desired settings
> 
> Also, I've found that saving my bios configurations to disk instead of the eight bios slots reserved is really the way to go, because if for some reason you lose the bios, or decide to reflash, you will also lose the saved bios config--unless it is saved to disk, of course. I discovered that the hard way!
> 
> *_You may well know all of this yourself, already, and if so, then maybe someone else can benefit! _


If the board is in single bios mode, does it wipe both?


----------



## GoforceReloaded

MikeS3000 said:


> WHEA errors have been happening to my 3900x at 1867 and 1900mhz fclk since July when I updated to Win 10 ver. 2004. I have tried just about every setting and voltage. All bios versions with AGESA 1.0.0.4 and above cause whea errors just like you posted. I test stable in all stress tests as well and errors go unnoticed unless I check hwinfo. Only the 1.0.0.3 ABBA bios versions are error free and produce the best single core boost for me. Multi is similar to the newer bios versions. I don’t know if this is a hardware error with newer agesa or windows reporting error. If you can test Win 10 1909 on a flash drive or something I bet you don’t error with the newer bioses.


Yes, WHEA errors started also when i put W10 2004. (I tested new F2X bios when I installed W10 2004)

I hope that it will be fixed by AMD or Microsoft.

Maybe it's a bug in W10 or maybe there's a real "hardware" error happening.

If i have time, i'll test on W10 1909.


----------



## ManniX-ITA

GoforceReloaded said:


> So...
> 
> I put back everything on auto with F30 bios (except vSOC LLC High + ram&fclk 3800/1900).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (i have ~64-64.3ns with these settings)
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's rock stable in y-cruncher (also passed TM5 25 & 50 cycles ...) but it got 2 WHEA errors (at the same time) earlier when playing marvel's avengers :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whea errors started to appear with F2X bios ...
> 
> I tried some change to vsoc - vddp - vddp but Y-cruncher was crashing and whea errors was still there ...
> 
> I will keep these settings and see if i have any crash in app/game or reboot and report back (so far, not a single crash/reboot since 14h+)
> 
> By the way, Icue Corsair 3.33.0.2 is buggy and "Corsair.Service.exe" is crashing every few hours, reverted back to 3.31.81 fixed the error completely. (if some of you has the same problem, you know what to do : p)


Seems a good profile but did you look for the lowest possible tRFC?
It's pretty high for this kit; you should probably be able to go down till 280-300.



whicker said:


> If the board is in single bios mode, does it wipe both?


Not 100% sure but last time I swtiched the bios think I saw the profiles saved in cmos memory were still there.



GoforceReloaded said:


> Yes, WHEA errors started also when i put W10 2004. (I tested new F2X bios when I installed W10 2004)
> 
> I hope that it will be fixed by AMD or Microsoft.
> 
> Maybe it's a bug in W10 or maybe there's a real "hardware" error happening.
> 
> If i have time, i'll test on W10 1909.


I think it's a real hardware error but doesn't mean the results is always a crash or BSOD.
I never get WHEA errors in normal usage with a good profile.
But often I get them when I'm testing settings and it's not stable; if not a crash/BSDO they pop up together with USB vdroops, lagging, stuttering.

Yesterday I noticed my case is starting to fill with dust.
I don't have the side panels since I'm working on the new build.
Since I have to clean up I may try again F30 with the battery removal.
I don't do it every time but this time could be worth it...


----------



## m00nsun

PiotrMKG said:


> Any PBO settings advice? Previously on F11 I had 300/230/230/4X/+100MHz


It pays well to fine tune PBO if you use it, run it max, see what your max percentage draws actually are, convert to settings that are just above that.


----------



## MikeS3000

ManniX-ITA said:


> Seems a good profile but did you look for the lowest possible tRFC?
> It's pretty high for this kit; you should probably be able to go down till 280-300.
> 
> 
> 
> Not 100% sure but last time I swtiched the bios think I saw the profiles saved in cmos memory were still there.
> 
> 
> 
> I think it's a real hardware error but doesn't mean the results is always a crash or BSOD.
> I never get WHEA errors in normal usage with a good profile.
> But often I get them when I'm testing settings and it's not stable; if not a crash/BSDO they pop up together with USB vdroops, lagging, stuttering.
> 
> Yesterday I noticed my case is starting to fill with dust.
> I don't have the side panels since I'm working on the new build.
> Since I have to clean up I may try again F30 with the battery removal.
> I don't do it every time but this time could be worth it...


So why do I only get these WHEA warnings on Windows 10 2004 with the 1.0.0.4 AGESA or higher and no warnings with 1.0.0.3 ABBA? Also, on the newer AGESAs no errors on Windows 10 1909. Did Windows just get better at warning of early hardware errors or maybe is this just a conflict with chipset drivers and/or the AGESA and how it interacts with the newest Windows?


----------



## ManniX-ITA

MikeS3000 said:


> So why do I only get these WHEA warnings on Windows 10 2004 with the 1.0.0.4 AGESA or higher and no warnings with 1.0.0.3 ABBA? Also, on the newer AGESAs no errors on Windows 10 1909. Did Windows just get better at warning of early hardware errors or maybe is this just a conflict with chipset drivers and/or the AGESA and how it interacts with the newest Windows?


I guess it's how this error is reported; probably old AGESA were not reporting it at all and once they implemented MS had to support it.
Bear in mind that the WHEA error is generic and this one specific triggered by the IF is just one of many.
All AMD processors supports WHEA error reporting, this one is just a new addition to the set.


----------



## MikeS3000

Interesting. So maybe I am just fooling myself that 1.0.0.3 ABBA and Windows 10 1909 are more "stable" for my RAM and IF overclocks. Who knows. I'm stable enough that I don't crash and can pass all CPU and mem benchmarks that I throw at the system so I guess I'll just keep my settings.


----------



## ManniX-ITA

MikeS3000 said:


> Interesting. So maybe I am just fooling myself that 1.0.0.3 ABBA and Windows 10 1909 are more "stable" for my RAM and IF overclocks. Who knows. I'm stable enough that I don't crash and can pass all CPU and mem benchmarks that I throw at the system so I guess I'll just keep my settings.


Maybe or maybe not. The OC could be indeed more stable with 1.0.0.3; there are many users reporting higher IF OC with pre-1.0.0.4.
But could be as well the errors are there but causing nothing more than just a small glitch that you can't even notice it.
Which is supported by the fact with a newer AGESA and v2004 you don't see crashes or BSOD.
The only way to tell for sure is to actually play an FPS game for a few hours and see if you can spot stuttering or lagging.


----------



## PiotrMKG

m00nsun said:


> It pays well to fine tune PBO if you use it, run it max, see what your max percentage draws actually are, convert to settings that are just above that.


How close to 100% should I aim? My current settings are 137/84/127 that gives around 90%@load BTW where did Vcore offset in BIOS F30 go?


----------



## MikeS3000

ManniX-ITA said:


> Maybe or maybe not. The OC could be indeed more stable with 1.0.0.3; there are many users reporting higher IF OC with pre-1.0.0.4.
> But could be as well the errors are there but causing nothing more than just a small glitch that you can't even notice it.
> Which is supported by the fact with a newer AGESA and v2004 you don't see crashes or BSOD.
> The only way to tell for sure is to actually play an FPS game for a few hours and see if you can spot stuttering or lagging.


Yeah, played lots of games and never had any stuttering or issues. My son is huge into Fortnite so he tests the rig daily for me and gets great FPS and response on my aging GTX 1080


----------



## ManniX-ITA

PiotrMKG said:


> How close to 100% should I aim? BTW where did Vcore offset in BIOS F30 go?


Should be where it always has been, pretty sure.

You should aim at 100% you get running Prime95 SmallFTT.

I wrote 6 months a quick guide on how to look for the best vCore offset using the EDC bug:








EDC = 1, PBO TURBO BOOST


I have edited my previous post to make the numbers right. But still I don't get which way should I go to get better results Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk It's a very long process... this one worked for me. You need to use CPU-z without anything running in background. Best would...




www.overclock.net





Unfortunately in one of its not so good moments BZ suggested these open settings are good 
Which is not in most cases. You can get better results with fine tuning.
Those settings works only with some samples or when the cooling is thermally un-constrained.

For my 3800x best settings are:

 PPT/TDC at 125/80 with EDC at 0 (140).
 PPT/TDC at 135/90 with EDC at 1.
EDC bug needs a bit more headroom.


----------



## ManniX-ITA

MikeS3000 said:


> Yeah, played lots of games and never had any stuttering or issues. My son is huge into Fortnite so he tests the rig daily for me and gets great FPS and response on my aging GTX 1080


I'd say tested properly; you can rest easy


----------



## m00nsun

PiotrMKG said:


> How close to 100% should I aim? My current settings are 137/84/127 that gives around 90%@load BTW where did Vcore offset in BIOS F30 go?


I'd use Ryzen Master for the percentages conversion and aim for final of 90% at max with a little headroom with PPT/TDC. I don't trust the EDC Bug in any way, and stick to EDC 90 for my 3700x for proven best results and reliability.


----------



## ManniX-ITA

m00nsun said:


> I'd use Ryzen Master for the percentages conversion and aim for final of 90% at max with a little headroom with PPT/TDC. I don't trust the EDC Bug in any way, and stick to EDC 90 for my 3700x for proven best results and reliability.


I understand not being trusty on the EDC bug.
But data is data; there was no tsunami of dead Ryzen using it as many were shouting about.
My 3800x it's still running very reliably and it's almost nine months already running with it.

The best way to find the correct values is testing and testing and testing.
Higher PPT and TDC does not bring necessarily higher performances.
I recommend accurate scoring with CB20/CPU-z/Geekbench/7-zip to understand what are the best settings.

My max PPT is around 122 and TDC around 78.
I have tested PPT from 115 to 135 and TDC from 70 to 90 in steps of 2/3 for both to find the right values at EDC 0.
For EDC at 1 tested PPT from 120 to 140 and TDC from 75 to 95.

The specific CPU binning and the cooling are very important; there are no magic values, just a range to investigate.
So prep a google spreadsheet and do your own benching to get the best results


----------



## m00nsun

ManniX-ITA said:


> I understand not being trusty on the EDC bug.
> But data is data; there was no tsunami of dead Ryzen using it as many were shouting about.
> My 3800x it's still running very reliably and it's almost nine months already running with it.


I hear that, and have nothing against it, but I need my chip to last years and not willing to risk it on something we don't really understand. Totally agree with the rigorous testing and such, each chip is unique, there are no shortcuts to dialing it in properly.


----------



## ManniX-ITA

m00nsun said:


> I hear that, and have nothing against it, but I need my chip to last years and not willing to risk it on something we don't really understand. Totally agree with the rigorous testing and such, each chip is unique, there are no shortcuts to dialing it in properly.


I agree, if the goal is to keep it running as longest as possible then less overclock is better.
And I'm quite relieved I wasn't wrong. My goal was to keep it alive at least till the new one was out.
Would have been less than optimal to have to buy another 3000


----------



## Nighthog

PBO bug I've found with EDC=1 stops throttling if you move the mouse around... It throttles the moment you stop moving it. Much like AMD Radeon CHILL for gpu's where it lowers FPS to a target to conserve power if you are not doing anything.

Ryzen Chill.


----------



## MikeS3000

The EDC bug is like a neat party trick. However, it was never 100% reliable and did some weird things with memory latency and bandwidth. My Membench Easy test using DRAM calculator was consistently a few seconds slower and my latency on AIDA always increased by about a 1 ms whenever the bug was employed. Some of the other CPU benchmarks performed a bit better like CPU-z and CB15 and CB20. Geekbench 5 was nearly identical to regular PBO. I can't trust that bug.


----------



## ManniX-ITA

MikeS3000 said:


> The EDC bug is like a neat party trick. However, it was never 100% reliable and did some weird things with memory latency and bandwidth. My Membench Easy test using DRAM calculator was consistently a few seconds slower and my latency on AIDA always increased by about a 1 ms whenever the bug was employed. Some of the other CPU benchmarks performed a bit better like CPU-z and CB15 and CB20. Geekbench 5 was nearly identical to regular PBO. I can't trust that bug.


It's very hard to find stable settings and it doesn't work on all samples.
My memory OC improved but not by a great margin.
It's pushing more heat and stressing a lot more so if you are borderline stable it can easily end up badly.


----------



## chucky27

chucky27 said:


> F22 has been good to me (F20/21 had occasional WHEA 19), everything on auto, ram 1.35v, 1700mhz FCLK, no wheas, will try F30 a bit more, if my recent vsoc experiment holds up then will stay, if not - back to F22.


Well, after 3 error-free days event 20 is back. Back to F22 it is. I also wonder why the event level is not ERROR, but INFORMATION.


----------



## Yuke

EDC bug is annoying to figure out fast and rockstable settings but the results are there...even on really bad silicons. Clockspeeds scale perfect with it. Especially the jump between gaming clocks and medium loads like CB20 is significantly better...up to 4.6Ghz boosts while gaming vs ~4.3Ghz all core when doing CB20 is how i was expecting my CPU to scale when i got it first...but it never did before EDC bug was discovered.


----------



## GoforceReloaded

ManniX-ITA said:


> Seems a good profile but did you look for the lowest possible tRFC?
> It's pretty high for this kit; you should probably be able to go down till 280-300.
> 
> I think it's a real hardware error but doesn't mean the results is always a crash or BSOD.
> I never get WHEA errors in normal usage with a good profile.
> But often I get them when I'm testing settings and it's not stable; if not a crash/BSDO they pop up together with USB vdroops, lagging, stuttering.
> 
> Yesterday I noticed my case is starting to fill with dust.
> I don't have the side panels since I'm working on the new build.
> Since I have to clean up I may try again F30 with the battery removal.
> I don't do it every time but this time could be worth it...


I used tRFC 384 because i needed the ram to be 100% stable to test 1900 FCLK & vSOC with whea errors and also because my ram can get unstabled passed ~48°. (with these timings, it can be ok up to ~51-53°)

My kit can do tRFC 288 at 3800mhz without any problem if the ram stay below ~47-48°. (I don't think i can go lower) (also i'm using 4*8GB and the 2 dimms on middle are ~1-2° hotter than the others 2 ^^)

After 39h of uptime, the only whea errors I got were from yesterday when playing Marvel's Avengers, I played again for 8h without the 2 settings below and did not get any more errors :










Byt the way, when i got these 2 errors, I was playing Marvel's Avengers with these 2 settings on very high and they are labeled "optimised/made for Intel" ingame :








Increased water simulation.
Increased destruction.
These settings are disabled by default if an INTEL 10XXX cpu is not detected.

I don't know if these 2 WHEA errors was caused by that or if it was just a coincidence.

AUTO VDDP-VDDG-vSOC + high vSOC LLC seems good so far with F30 (except WHEA errors) and 1900 FCLK, I don't think AUTO LLC will be stable but i can try later.

I still need to test if I get WHEA errors when W10 is loaded. (I will not reboot until I hit 72-100h of uptime)


----------



## bassman33

I updated the X570 master to F30 and now when i go 'advanced startup' in windows 10 i can't boot into the bios, it brings up a black screen after restarting.
I can get to the bios via the DEL key at boot.
What could be causing this? some setting i need to change?


----------



## GoforceReloaded

bassman33 said:


> I updated the X570 master to F30 and now when i go 'advanced startup' in windows 10 i can't boot into the bios, it brings up a black screen after restarting.
> I can get to the bios via the DEL key at boot.
> What could be causing this? some setting i need to change?


Have you tested CSM enabled vs disabled ?


----------



## Caspy

Hello, first time posting in here.. and kinda need some help.

Not having any experiece with AMD, and just bought 1 month ago AMD Ryzen 9 3900x, with gigabyte aorus elite x570 board.

The problem i'm facing...is the fan speeds, cpu temperatures. Even if i move the mouse, or windows idling, cpu fans starting to go UP/DOWN. Temperatures goes from 35 to maximum 55 for 1 second or lower so that is why fans increasing speed.
Tryed alot... AMD balance.. windows balance.. neighter work to make it stable, just from gigabyte app that put all cores to 4.1ghz ( i don`t want that ).
The cpu cooler is a water coller with 2 fans. In maximum load won`t go more than 72-73 degrees celsius.

So the question is.. is that normal ? That the temperatures fluctuating alot even on idle or moving the mouse?
Atm ussing F20 bios version. i will upgrade to f30 soon.

Thank you ! and sorry if my english isn`t so good


----------



## ManniX-ITA

GoforceReloaded said:


> I used tRFC 384 because i needed the ram to be 100% stable to test 1900 FCLK & vSOC with whea errors and also because my ram can get unstabled passed ~48°. (with these timings, it can be ok up to ~51-53°)
> 
> My kit can do tRFC 288 at 3800mhz without any problem if the ram stay below ~47-48°. (I don't think i can go lower) (also i'm using 4*8GB and the 2 dimms on middle are ~1-2° hotter than the others 2 ^^)
> 
> After 39h of uptime, the only whea errors I got were from yesterday when playing Marvel's Avengers, I played again for 8h without the 2 settings below and did not get any more errors :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Byt the way, when i got these 2 errors, I was playing Marvel's Avengers with these 2 settings on very high and they are labeled "optimised/made for Intel" ingame :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Increased water simulation.
> Increased destruction.
> These settings are disabled by default if an INTEL 10XXX cpu is not detected.
> 
> I don't know if these 2 WHEA errors was caused by that or if it was just a coincidence.
> 
> AUTO VDDP-VDDG-vSOC + high vSOC LLC seems good so far with F30 (except WHEA errors) and 1900 FCLK, I don't think AUTO LLC will be stable but i can try later.
> 
> I still need to test if I get WHEA errors when W10 is loaded. (I will not reboot until I hit 72-100h of uptime)


Could be the additional workload triggered the errors; seems a good stress tester 



bassman33 said:


> I updated the X570 master to F30 and now when i go 'advanced startup' in windows 10 i can't boot into the bios, it brings up a black screen after restarting.
> I can get to the bios via the DEL key at boot.
> What could be causing this? some setting i need to change?


What did you select as boot device?
Could be it's not UEFI?

Usually you should have for the boot drive 3 selections:

MySSD
UEFI: MySSD
[Windows Boot Manager] MySSD
Selecting the first one could have that effect, check if you have selected the 2nd or 3rd



Caspy said:


> Hello, first time posting in here.. and kinda need some help.
> 
> Not having any experiece with AMD, and just bought 1 month ago AMD Ryzen 9 3900x, with gigabyte aorus elite x570 board.
> 
> The problem i'm facing...is the fan speeds, cpu temperatures. Even if i move the mouse, or windows idling, cpu fans starting to go UP/DOWN. Temperatures goes from 35 to maximum 55 for 1 second or lower so that is why fans increasing speed.
> Tryed alot... AMD balance.. windows balance.. neighter work to make it stable, just from gigabyte app that put all cores to 4.1ghz ( i don`t want that ).
> The cpu cooler is a water coller with 2 fans. In maximum load won`t go more than 72-73 degrees celsius.
> 
> So the question is.. is that normal ? That the temperatures fluctuating alot even on idle or moving the mouse?
> Atm ussing F20 bios version. i will upgrade to f30 soon.
> 
> Thank you ! and sorry if my english isn`t so good


You should check how they are configured in the bios.
Set only the CPU headers controlled by CPU temperature.
You probably have other fans connected to it.
If it's still annoying set the profile to silent or create a custom curve.

This thing about the temperature going up and down very quickly is normal.
To fix the temperature going up/down in idle you can try this:


__
https://www.reddit.com/r/Amd/comments/eng1y8


----------



## Caspy

Yeah, that is what i did + made a custom fan curves. But i still think isn`t normal.. my friend use same hardware but just ASUS board. and he doesn`t have any problems with this. .

Thanks for the fast reply !


----------



## ManniX-ITA

Caspy said:


> Yeah, that is what i did + made a custom fan curves. But i still think isn`t normal.. my friend use same hardware but just ASUS board. and he doesn`t have any problems with this. .
> 
> Thanks for the fast reply !


No problem 

Keep in mind could be also your binning is not so lucky.
I bought this summer a 3600 which was working fine but it was idling between 50-60c with a Corsair H115i AIO, terrible.
Sent it back and took a 3600xt which is idling at 30-40c. Same board, same everything.


----------



## Caspy

binning? what`s that?  haaha


----------



## bassman33

Does anyone know how to properly install RGB Fusion 2.0?
I get a message about MS Visual c++ 2015 not being installed during installation.
I can't find anything on the net about how to install it successfully, just a lot of fumbling about with installing and uninstalling things


----------



## Caspy

bassman33 said:


> Does anyone know how to properly install RGB Fusion 2.0?
> I get a message about MS Visual c++ 2015 not being installed during installation.
> I can't find anything on the net about how to install it successfully, just a lot of fumbling about with installing and uninstalling things


Try install manualy Visual c++ 2015? and after rgb fusion? i didn`t had that problem.. but... you should try. Or you should try to install rgb fusion from the gigabyte app.


----------



## bassman33

installing via the gigabyte app worked - thanks - i had read mixed things on whether that would solve the problem.
I feel like they need to either ditch the direct install, or make it work


----------



## pschorr1123

Caspy said:


> Yeah, that is what i did + made a custom fan curves. But i still think isn`t normal.. my friend use same hardware but just ASUS board. and he doesn`t have any problems with this. .
> 
> Thanks for the fast reply !


I believe Asus has a time hysteresis for the fans which you can set to 10 second delay. GB's version is basically a placebo 1-3 no difference as far as I can tell. What I have done is determine at what temp the CPU reaches when idle opening chrome tab for example and set that to my lowest temp for my fan curve. So my CPU hits 55 degrees maximum idle doing very light loads. So my custom fan curve starts at 55 degrees then I ramp up aggressively >60. YMMV depends on cooler, case, etc


----------



## brendiboy

Hello good People. This week i built my computer with x570 master and everything works fine. I installed HWinfo as well and according to it i have 2 differnt PCH temperatures with 20 degrees difference (52 and 72). On which temperature should i believe?


----------



## ManniX-ITA

brendiboy said:


> Hello good People. This week i built my computer with x570 master and everything works fine. I installed HWinfo as well and according to it i have 2 differnt PCH temperatures with 20 degrees difference (52 and 72). On which temperature should i believe?


Welcome to the club 

You have to believe both; the highest under the HWInfo section "(AMD X570)" it's an on-die thermal sensor; it's the internal Chipset temperature.
The lowest under the HWInfo section "(ITE IT8688E)" is from an on-pcb thermal sensor.

What you need to know is the following:

The Chipset fan setting in the Smart Fan section is working upon the temperature reported by the ITE IT8688E (it's the fan controller too), the lowest one
As you may have noticed the delta is very big, mine is 55c/64c. The delta is only 9 degrees instead of 20
Some users, like me, had stability issues between 70-75c on-die temperature
The thermal pad used by Gigabyte under the chipset heatsink is utter rubbish; if you want to lower this delta and improve the cooling you have to replace it yourself with a better pad or use a good thermal paste (that's what I did)
To remove the heatsink you need to remove the mainboard from the case and remove the backplate; it's annoying


----------



## brendiboy

ManniX-ITA said:


> Welcome to the club
> 
> You have to believe both; the highest under the HWInfo section "(AMD X570)" it's an on-die thermal sensor; it's the internal Chipset temperature.
> The lowest under the HWInfo section "(ITE IT8688E)" is from an on-pcb thermal sensor.
> 
> What you need to know is the following:
> 
> The Chipset fan setting in the Smart Fan section is working upon the temperature reported by the ITE IT8688E (it's the fan controller too), the lowest one
> As you may have noticed the delta is very big, mine is 55c/64c. The delta is only 9 degrees instead of 20
> Some users, like me, had stability issues between 70-75c on-die temperature
> The thermal pad used by Gigabyte under the chipset heatsink is utter rubbish; if you want to lower this delta and improve the cooling you have to replace it yourself with a better pad or use a good thermal paste (that's what I did)
> To remove the heatsink you need to remove the mainboard from the case and remove the backplate; it's annoying


Thank you for the information. Maybe i will change it in the future because so far everything is set on silent mode and i am happy about the performance. Thank you for the feedback


----------



## ManniX-ITA

brendiboy said:


> Thank you for the information. Maybe i will change it in the future because so far everything is set on silent mode and i am happy about the performance. Thank you for the feedback


It's annoying but also rewarding to see the temperature dropping so much 
There's binning quality also on the chipset.
Mine starts acting funny above 75c but I've seen others without any issue running it at above 80c.
An easier workaround can be adding a couple more silent fans into the case to improve airflow.


----------



## Yuke

brendiboy said:


> Thank you for the information. Maybe i will change it in the future because so far everything is set on silent mode and i am happy about the performance. Thank you for the feedback


Do you even hear it? Im running 8 Noctua Case-Fans at 1000rpm and they are louder than my chipset fan running at 1800rpm currently while gaming....All of them are overshadowed by my undervolted 2080Ti running at 1900rpm...


----------



## ryouiki

Seems like AMD platform is just very fussy.... was getting WHEA errors after installing F30, ended up having to re-install Windows for another reason and haven't seen another one since.


----------



## nowarranty

ryouiki said:


> Seems like AMD platform is just very fussy.... was getting WHEA errors after installing F30, ended up having to re-install Windows for another reason and haven't seen another one since.


At least you can boot! f20, f21, f22, and f30 all restart when windows logo spins for me.
F12 works fine.
I can use linux without a problem but windows 7 only works on f12 or before.
I've tried everything from flashing the bios through different methods, static voltages, and i cant figure out what the reason behind the crash is. I saw other people having some issues with the other bioses, many ram related, but i cant find someone to try and help me reproduce problem for newer bioses. i can do it on my end but im wondering what is in this new bios that causes the crash


----------



## Netherwind

So, what's the general recommendation for flashing BIOS nowadays?
Using EFIflash?
Using Q-Flash?
Using @BIOS?
Some talk about clearing CMOS before flashing, others recommend after and some don't mention clearing CMOS at all.


----------



## Nicked_Wicked

I don’t think It matters much, I always use Q-flash+ which I’m pretty confident in that it does a DMI clear just like efiflash. I tend to load optimized defaults before flashing and after flashing and after a big AGESA update an additional CMOS reset.


----------



## ManniX-ITA

I normally use efiflash /C which is clearing DMI data and so far saved me a lot of times.
Another good option is flashrom, which is normally used for modded bios.
Unless it's a very similar release eg. F12a <> F12b is better to avoid Q-Flash.

I always clear CMOS with a Load Optimized and Save & Exit after flashing.
Plugging out the CMOS battery is quite extreme but can help in extreme cases like when the board doesn't power up at all or shutdown immediately after switched on.


----------



## Netherwind

Nicked_Wicked said:


> I don't think It matters much, I always use Q-flash+ which I'm pretty confident in that it does a DMI clear just like efiflash. I tend to load optimized defaults before flashing and after flashing and after a big AGESA update an additional CMOS reset.





ManniX-ITA said:


> I normally use efiflash /C which is clearing DMI data and so far saved me a lot of times.
> Another good option is flashrom, which is normally used for modded bios.
> Unless it's a very similar release eg. F12a <> F12b is better to avoid Q-Flash.
> 
> I always clear CMOS with a Load Optimized and Save & Exit after flashing.
> Plugging out the CMOS battery is quite extreme but can help in extreme cases like when the board doesn't power up at all or shutdown immediately after switched on.


I'm on F20a at the moment and was thinking about upgrading to F30 due to now owning a 3080 which puts more pressure on the CPU, thus hoping for generally better boost behavior. Also thinking about going back to all-core OC, not sure yet.


----------



## Carbonic

Finally got declared my X570 Master dead and will be getting my money back. Will be getting a Unify to replace it so it's goodbye to this thread, best of luck to all of you, especially if you like me got a X570 Master at release.


----------



## Streetdragon

My Master is still happy^^ Even that after drowning it in Liquid, after Loopcleaning xD


----------



## Ziyan

Streetdragon said:


> My Master is still happy^^ Even that after drowning it in Liquid, after Loopcleaning xD


Same here, rev 1.0 master race since '19 August, running 12-16 hours a day (home office, then personal work or gaming), always on the latest stable BIOS 😄
Personally, I don't think there's any design issue with rev 1.0. It sounds more like a few users received defective units here, or hit some unfortunate compatiblity issues.


----------



## Carbonic

Ziyan said:


> Same here, rev 1.0 master race since '19 August, running 12-16 hours a day (home office, then personal work or gaming), always on the latest stable BIOS 😄
> Personally, I don't think there's any design issue with rev 1.0. It sounds more like a few users received defective units here, or hit some unfortunate compatiblity issues.


Got mine in July 2019 and it had an early serial number and the reports on here and on Twitter etc. would suggest a potential issue but it's hard to say without proper numbers which we don't have.
My X570 Master also had issues with horrible chipset temperatures, RGB Fusion and Gigabytes other software is still a mess so overall I was not happy with Gigabyte this time around.


----------



## Sphex_

Carbonic said:


> Got mine in July 2019 and it had an early serial number and the reports on here and on Twitter etc. would suggest a potential issue but it's hard to say without proper numbers which we don't have.
> My X570 Master also had issues with horrible chipset temperatures, RGB Fusion and Gigabytes other software is still a mess so overall I was not happy with Gigabyte this time around.


Understandable. Enjoy your new MSI board. I actually almost snagged a Unify late last month after I thought I bricked my Aorus Elite, but I was fortunate enough to fix my problem.


----------



## ManniX-ITA

Here as well running rev 1.0 since December 2019.
There have been quite some users with dead boards but it's hard to say if the rate is above average.


----------



## electrolux

Caspy said:


> Hello, first time posting in here.. and kinda need some help.
> 
> Not having any experiece with AMD, and just bought 1 month ago AMD Ryzen 9 3900x, with gigabyte aorus elite x570 board.
> 
> The problem i'm facing...is the fan speeds, cpu temperatures. Even if i move the mouse, or windows idling, cpu fans starting to go UP/DOWN. Temperatures goes from 35 to maximum 55 for 1 second or lower so that is why fans increasing speed.
> Tryed alot... AMD balance.. windows balance.. neighter work to make it stable, just from gigabyte app that put all cores to 4.1ghz ( i don`t want that ).
> The cpu cooler is a water coller with 2 fans. In maximum load won`t go more than 72-73 degrees celsius.
> 
> So the question is.. is that normal ? That the temperatures fluctuating alot even on idle or moving the mouse?
> Atm ussing F20 bios version. i will upgrade to f30 soon.
> 
> Thank you ! and sorry if my english isn`t so good


I have the x570 master motherboard and a 3900x cpu cooled by noctua 14 cooler with two fans. In the bios I set the fans on manual and choose a fan/temp curve that keeps things quiet. Maybe you can adjust you fan curve in the bios. Also I seem to have problems with the f20 bios for the master MB, but the f22 bios has things running smooth. I'm hesitant to try the f30 bios at this point. Maybe give the f22 bios a try? I would start with the fan curve though.


----------



## Nicked_Wicked

Mine is from August 19’ also, still going strong, pretty stable too. There’s still no (B550) board that covers my specific needs (and hardware uncertainties, Realtek cough cough) only thing I miss is some additional USB’s that are not CPU powered.

Would love to have a rev 1.2 to see if they fixed some of the long standing issues as well as better memory stability and general stability.


----------



## Acertified

My PRO-WiFi is from August of 2019 Rev 1.0 and has ran stable ever since I received it. The only issue I have ever had with it was at the beginning with the Cold boot Bug. Other than that, every BIOS version has had no issues on this board. I have it loaded with hardware but don't do much overclocking. Ryzen 7 3700X, 32GB 3600MHz RAM, 2 NVME drives, 1 SATA Hard Drive, 2 Nvidia GTX Video Cards, 3 Monitors, Every USB port has something plugged into it and all running on Windows 10 build 1909. I have heard too many stories about issues with Windows build 2004 particulary with WHEA errors so I have decided NOT to update to it just yet.


----------



## brendiboy

ryouiki said:


> Seems like AMD platform is just very fussy.... was getting WHEA errors after installing F30, ended up having to re-install Windows for another reason and haven't seen another one since.


Im using F30awithout a problems


----------



## Mullcom

I hope i come back to you all soon. I rebuild my chassi and have the computer offline for a while now. But need to finish some other projects before I can finnish my chassi. BTW if someone have color code for node304 you are welcome to send me a message 



Skickat från min SM-G973F via Tapatalk


----------



## Yuke

Ziyan said:


> Same here, rev 1.0 master race since '19 August, running 12-16 hours a day (home office, then personal work or gaming), always on the latest stable BIOS 😄
> Personally, I don't think there's any design issue with rev 1.0. It sounds more like a few users received defective units here, or hit some unfortunate compatiblity issues.


Same here, only issue i have is EDC-bug related, which i still struggle to get 100% idle stable (but i think im closing in after i went through all voltage/current related settings systematically).

Never had a BIOS version that was not working, Advertised boost clocks from the first day on (both Motherboard and CPU from early batches). RAM at 1900/3800 from the first BIOS on. Even SATA-SSD performance seems fixed now(116% userbenchmark score instead of the usual 50-60%).

I also think that because all the reviewer basically said that the Master is probably one of the best boards, many bought them and thus you see more issues popping up.

I just hope Revision 1.0 will be enough for 2000-2200IF clocks with my final Zen3 CPU at some point...


----------



## LesPaulLover

X570 Aorus Master - Which Chipset Temperature should I be looking at? Also the PCH Fanspeed is @ 1500RPM pretty much 24/7. Are these normal behaviors?


----------



## ManniX-ITA

LesPaulLover said:


> X570 Aorus Master - Which Chipset Temperature should I be looking at? Also the PCH Fanspeed is @ 1500RPM pretty much 24/7. Are these normal behaviors?
> 
> View attachment 2459868


The upper one is internal from the chipset, the lower is from external from the mainboard.
It's all normal for the Balanced fan profile.



Yuke said:


> Same here, only issue i have is EDC-bug related, which i still struggle to get 100% idle stable (but i think im closing in after i went through all voltage/current related settings systematically).
> 
> Never had a BIOS version that was not working, Advertised boost clocks from the first day on (both Motherboard and CPU from early batches). RAM at 1900/3800 from the first BIOS on. Even SATA-SSD performance seems fixed now(116% userbenchmark score instead of the usual 50-60%).
> 
> I also think that because all the reviewer basically said that the Master is probably one of the best boards, many bought them and thus you see more issues popping up.
> 
> I just hope Revision 1.0 will be enough for 2000-2200IF clocks with my final Zen3 CPU at some point...


With the power profiles included in the latest chipset drivers I didn't have any issues.

AFAIK the SATA performance bug is still there and there's no intention from AMD to fix it.


----------



## LesPaulLover

ManniX-ITA said:


> The upper one is internal from the chipset, the lower is from external from the mainboard.
> It's all normal for the Balanced fan profile.


Probably shouldve mentioned that these temps are just browsing the web with several Chrome tabs open. Everything looks ok? Reading around I've seen many posts on various forums suggest a repaste of the Chipset die but I really don't wanna have to tear my whole build down and take the MOBO out I just built it a week ago........


----------



## ManniX-ITA

LesPaulLover said:


> Probably shouldve mentioned that these temps are just browsing the web with several Chrome tabs open. Everything looks ok? Reading around I've seen many posts on various forums suggest a repaste of the Chipset die but I really don't wanna have to tear my whole build down and take the MOBO out I just built it a week ago........


Yeah I imagined since you were asking 
It's normal without replacing the original thermal paste.

I'm in the same scenario and I'm at 51/61c, my System 1 temperature is 40c now.
With higher ambient temps it goes up to 55/65c.

That's what you can expect, at least, replacing it.
It's very annoying to take it out but rewarding for the results.


----------



## ManniX-ITA

Mullcom said:


> I hope i come back to you all soon. I rebuild my chassi and have the computer offline for a while now. But need to finish some other projects before I can finnish my chassi. BTW if someone have color code for node304 you are welcome to send me a message
> 
> 
> 
> Skickat från min SM-G973F via Tapatalk


Good luck with your new build


----------



## Yuke

LesPaulLover said:


> X570 Aorus Master - Which Chipset Temperature should I be looking at? Also the PCH Fanspeed is @ 1500RPM pretty much 24/7. Are these normal behaviors?
> 
> View attachment 2459868


 71°C while doing nothing seems kinda weird to me. Hows your case airflow? Im sitting at 62°C and never replaced the thermalpad. Have a case fan sitting on top of my PSU shroud tho, pushing air from bottom to top...


----------



## Blintz

I am running a 3900x, x570 Aorus Master, with 32gb (2x16gb) of G.Skill Trident Z Neo. I'm currently on f11 and everything was stable but then I had a Windows Update issue and Microsoft updated me to build 2004 and I have been having blue screens ever since. Based on the minidump logs they said part of the problem was an Intel Network driver which had been identified and fixed with an intel update (possible but not sure) and one of the others was a memory problem (though the windows memory diagnostic found no problem) but now they're saying that I need to, or "should", update to f30 because... reasons? I don't know, I know f22 said "improves memory compatability" so maybe that's why. This computer was built by someone new to building computers, it's not overclocked (unless you count xmp) and was designed to be a work computer where things could just be plugged in, xmp set, and then not have to worry about it. It's been almost a month since Microsoft turned it into a $3000 paperweight (not US prices). Can the people on this forum please tell me which build (f21/22/30) is the most stable and gives me the best chance of fixing whatever is broken? Yes, I know you guys don't actually know what is broken but I'm at my wits end after being run in circles by Microsoft for a month and I just want this thing to go back to working /sigh


----------



## ManniX-ITA

Blintz said:


> I am running a 3900x, x570 Aorus Master, with 32gb (2x16gb) of G.Skill Trident Z Neo. I'm currently on f11 and everything was stable but then I had a Windows Update issue and Microsoft updated me to build 2004 and I have been having blue screens ever since. Based on the minidump logs they said part of the problem was an Intel Network driver which had been identified and fixed with an intel update (possible but not sure) and one of the others was a memory problem (though the windows memory diagnostic found no problem) but now they're saying that I need to, or "should", update to f30 because... reasons? I don't know, I know f22 said "improves memory compatability" so maybe that's why. This computer was built by someone new to building computers, it's not overclocked (unless you count xmp) and was designed to be a work computer where things could just be plugged in, xmp set, and then not have to worry about it. It's been almost a month since Microsoft turned it into a $3000 paperweight (not US prices). Can the people on this forum please tell me which build (f21/22/30) is the most stable and gives me the best chance of fixing whatever is broken? Yes, I know you guys don't actually know what is broken but I'm at my wits end after being run in circles by Microsoft for a month and I just want this thing to go back to working /sigh


You shouldn't have any kind of issue with bios F11 and v2004.
I'm using BIOS version F12a without any.

You can try moving to F30 but honestly it's a huge additional risk which could make even more difficult to understand what's the root cause for the BSODs.
Update the drivers to the latest versions; very likely this is the issue.

Update the Intel LAN drivers from the Intel website.

Use station-drivers for Realtek, LAN:






Realtek RTL-81xx Drivers Version 10.043.0922.2020 WHQL


Windows 10




www.station-drivers.com





Audio:






Realtek HD Audio (UAD) Drivers Version R2.8x (8945.1) WHQL (Gigabyte)


Windows 10




www.station-drivers.com


----------



## Blintz

Thanks, I'll try the station drivers for Realtek, all the other drivers are up to date. The computer was running for months without a hitch on f11 until it got bumped up to 2004 the first round of BSOD's were all relating to NTFS.sys which forced a complete windows reinstall and now the BSOD's are something else, they're looking more in depth at various logs and the minidumps to try and figure out what is going on


----------



## ManniX-ITA

Blintz said:


> Thanks, I'll try the station drivers for Realtek, all the other drivers are up to date. The computer was running for months without a hitch on f11 until it got bumped up to 2004 the first round of BSOD's were all relating to NTFS.sys which forced a complete windows reinstall and now the BSOD's are something else, they're looking more in depth at various logs and the minidumps to try and figure out what is going on


At some point you may have to consider if v2004 was just a coincidence and something is faulty.
Did you run some stress test?

Try y-cruncher:


y-cruncher - A Multi-Threaded Pi Program



And OCCT:





OCBASE/OCCT : Free, all-in-one stability, stress test, benchmark and monitoring tool for your PC


Ocbase is the home of OCCT, the most popular all-in-one stability / stress testing / benchmarking / monitoring tool available for PC




www.ocbase.com





It'd be easy and very informative to run for a while with memory configured at 2133 MHz.
If you don't get any more BSODs it's likely an hardware fault or less likely a wrong setting in the bios.


----------



## Yuke

ManniX-ITA said:


> With the power profiles included in the latest chipset drivers I didn't have any issues.
> 
> AFAIK the SATA performance bug is still there and there's no intention from AMD to fix it.


The july chipset drivers are the recent ones, right?

You are right about SATA performance. CrystalDiskMark still shows only half the performance at certain tests...probably enough benches on userbenchmark now to be "in spec"...


----------



## ManniX-ITA

Yuke said:


> The july chipset drivers are the recent ones, right?
> 
> You are right about SATA performance. CrystalDiskMark still shows only half the performance at certain tests...probably enough benches on userbenchmark now to be "in spec"...


Yes, latest one I know of is version 2.07.14.327.

So sad the B550 SATA controller is such a monster and X570 is so shameful...


----------



## Yuke

ManniX-ITA said:


> Yes, latest one I know of is version 2.07.14.327.
> 
> So sad the B550 SATA controller is such a monster and X570 is so shameful...


So it is a hardware issue thats not fixable?


----------



## pschorr1123

Yuke said:


> The july chipset drivers are the recent ones, right?
> 
> You are right about SATA performance. CrystalDiskMark still shows only half the performance at certain tests...probably enough benches on userbenchmark now to be "in spec"...


curious are these deltas at a high que depth? Reason I ask is the only relevant test for most desktop users is at que depth 1. They run tests @ que depth 32 to market bigger numbers.

From the limited info I have seen posted and my own tests @ que depth 1 4k random reads/ writes seems in line to me but I am by no means an expert so if anyone could chime in it would be appreciated. Kinda makes sense AMD's repurposed IO die as a chipset wouldn't be ideal but waiting until the time 550 launched for X570 would have really sucked IMO.


----------



## Yuke

pschorr1123 said:


> curious are these deltas at a high que depth? Reason I ask is the only relevant test for most desktop users is at que depth 1. They run tests @ que depth 32 to market bigger numbers.
> 
> From the limited info I have seen posted and my own tests @ que depth 1 4k random reads/ writes seems in line to me but I am by no means an expert so if anyone could chime in it would be appreciated. Kinda makes sense AMD's repurposed IO die as a chipset wouldn't be ideal but waiting until the time 550 launched for X570 would have really sucked IMO.


Im no expert myself but here is how my SATA-SSD (right image) compares on an Intel system (left image - could not find anything more similar).


----------



## LesPaulLover

Yuke said:


> 71°C while doing nothing seems kinda weird to me. Hows your case airflow? Im sitting at 62°C and never replaced the thermalpad. Have a case fan sitting on top of my PSU shroud tho, pushing air from bottom to top...


Case airflow is pretty great as far as I'm concerned. Never had any problems with temps on any component until now. The chipset placement looks absolutely TERRIBLE and wish I'd know that before purchasing......at this point the chipset fan is running 24/7 and Im concerned about its longevity


----------



## Yuke

LesPaulLover said:


> Case airflow is pretty great as far as I'm concerned. Never had any problems with temps on any component until now. The chipset placement looks absolutely TERRIBLE and wish I'd know that before purchasing......at this point the chipset fan is running 24/7 and Im concerned about its longevity


I can clearly see the vents of the chipset cover, even with my 2080Ti installed. Could be worse? I think in my case the fan installed on the PSU shroud just helps a lot...


----------



## pschorr1123

Yuke said:


> Im no expert myself but here is how my SATA-SSD (right image) compares on an Intel system (left image - could not find anything more similar).
> 
> View attachment 2459939


Interesting. It's almost as if there is some additional unknown overhead on the AMD system causing the much worse looking performance. Would be nice if a large Tech Tuber could shine a light on this so maybe it could possibly be addressed.


----------



## ManniX-ITA

There's a whole Reddit thread about it, I have posted there too my benchmarks:


__
https://www.reddit.com/r/Amd/comments/fwh7q0

Despite I'm using a massive Primocache with 8GB L1 ram and 250GB M.2 SSD L2 when I install a big Steam game it takes ages to finish the allocation.
It's something like 2-5 times slower than the previous rig with an i4770k/Z87 and a SATA SSD L2 caching.
While the B550 it's amazingly fast, probably the fastest SATA controller I've ever seen.


----------



## ManniX-ITA

LesPaulLover said:


> Case airflow is pretty great as far as I'm concerned. Never had any problems with temps on any component until now. The chipset placement looks absolutely TERRIBLE and wish I'd know that before purchasing......at this point the chipset fan is running 24/7 and Im concerned about its longevity


It's not the best design, MSI did it better.
I wouldn't be so worried about the longevity these fans are pretty sturdy and 1500rpm it's 1/3 of max speed.
With the silent profile when the temperature is below 60 the fan will stop.
But your is already at 55 running, it'd probably spin up and down continuously in idle. Which is even worse.
You would need to replace the pad for it. If they only had used a decent one...


----------



## karkass

Hello guys, I returned to the rabbit hole of attempts at ram overclock. I own two kits of CMK16GX4M2D3600C18 (2x 2x8). I have an x570 Aorus Elite rev 1.0 on F30 Bios version + 3800x on stock speeds. Please help me find some good known values. I am sick of errors and bsods. If I can't get stable c16 I will settle with c18. But at this moment nothing seems to be stable. Before I've used xmp values but with xmp disabled, and seemed ok (I was on F12 ).
Anyways, any help would be appreciated. Thank you in advance.


----------



## adrianhensler

ManniX-ITA said:


> Yes, latest one I know of is version 2.07.14.327.


For the chipset drivers, the Gigabyte download page has 2‎.07.21.306; at least on the Elite Wifi page ( X570 AORUS ELITE WIFI (rev. 1.x) | Motherboard - GIGABYTE Canada )


----------



## ManniX-ITA

karkass said:


> Hello guys, I returned to the rabbit hole of attempts at ram overclock. I own two kits of CMK16GX4M2D3600C18 (2x 2x8). I have an x570 Aorus Elite rev 1.0 on F30 Bios version + 3800x on stock speeds. Please help me find some good known values. I am sick of errors and bsods. If I can't get stable c16 I will settle with c18. But at this moment nothing seems to be stable. Before I've used xmp values but with xmp disabled, and seemed ok (I was on F12 ).
> Anyways, any help would be appreciated. Thank you in advance.


Post a screenshot from Zentimings and a Taiphoon burner report.



adrianhensler said:


> For the chipset drivers, the Gigabyte download page has 2‎.07.21.306; at least on the Elite Wifi page ( X570 AORUS ELITE WIFI (rev. 1.x) | Motherboard - GIGABYTE Canada )


Curious... either there's something new in the installer or for Windows 7


----------



## Sphex_

karkass said:


> Hello guys, I returned to the rabbit hole of attempts at ram overclock. I own two kits of CMK16GX4M2D3600C18 (2x 2x8). I have an x570 Aorus Elite rev 1.0 on F30 Bios version + 3800x on stock speeds. Please help me find some good known values. I am sick of errors and bsods. If I can't get stable c16 I will settle with c18. But at this moment nothing seems to be stable. Before I've used xmp values but with xmp disabled, and seemed ok (I was on F12 ).
> Anyways, any help would be appreciated. Thank you in advance.


Check this community sheet out. Someone with your same exact kit was able to achieve 3800 MHz with ok timings (Row 86). Assuming your kit is Samsung C-Die, you should be able to achieve something similar.
You might also want to head over to the DRAM Calculator thread if you haven't already. Download the software, plug the values in and it should get you started. They're also very willing to help over there, so feel free to post your question there as well.


----------



## LesPaulLover

Yuke said:


> I can clearly see the vents of the chipset cover, even with my 2080Ti installed. Could be worse? I think in my case the fan installed on the PSU shroud just helps a lot...
> 
> View attachment 2459942


Yea I can see the vent+fan as well. But still it's UNDER the GPU which seems less than ideal. Anyways I managed to break my rig down and get the MOBO out without having to drain my loop (SUPER glad I went with soft tubing) and repasted the chipset. Rebuilding now with fingers crossed~


----------



## LesPaulLover

ManniX-ITA said:


> It's not the best design, MSI did it better.
> I wouldn't be so worried about the longevity these fans are pretty sturdy and 1500rpm it's 1/3 of max speed.
> With the silent profile when the temperature is below 60 the fan will stop.
> But your is already at 55 running, it'd probably spin up and down continuously in idle. Which is even worse.
> You would need to replace the pad for it. If they only had used a decent one...


Yea I gave in and tore my rig down to repaste the damned thing. Things like this are PRECISELY the reason I went with soft tubing over hardline - managed to remove my mainboard entirely and only had to pop my CPU block off. Didn't have to drain the damned loop thankfully!

Also you make a really good point - I'd much rather the fan run @ static1500RPM then constantly be ramping up and down as I'm sure the latter would be worse for wear.

TLDR: Repasting the Chipset paid big dividends....(Chipset fan isn't even running at all now. Doesn't show on HWINFO until it first kicks on~)


----------



## LesPaulLover

Unfortunately it also appears that anytime I use the "SIV" program to set the speed of my fans, it always locks my "System3/PCH Fan" to a static 1950RPM (sadly....)


----------



## SacraficeMyGoat

Hey guys, how is the F30 BIOS? Any known issues?

Currently on F21, not really having any issues. Just wondering if it's worth the upgrade? Plan on swapping my 3700x for 4000 series on release.


----------



## karkass

Sphex_ said:


> Check this community sheet out. Someone with your same exact kit was able to achieve 3800 MHz with ok timings (Row 86). Assuming your kit is Samsung C-Die, you should be able to achieve something similar.
> You might also want to head over to the DRAM Calculator thread if you haven't already. Download the software, plug the values in and it should get you started. They're also very willing to help over there, so feel free to post your question there as well.


Thanks, I've headed there now. Unfortunately I don't have c-dies, but e-dies, so I don't think I will have any luck with that oc. Hope I will manage to make them stable.


----------



## karkass

ManniX-ITA said:


> Post a screenshot from Zentimings and a Taiphoon burner report.


Thank you. Here you go.
Thaiphoon here - https://files.fm/thumb_show.php?i=x7qxbbv7


----------



## ManniX-ITA

LesPaulLover said:


> Yea I gave in and tore my rig down to repaste the damned thing. Things like this are PRECISELY the reason I went with soft tubing over hardline - managed to remove my mainboard entirely and only had to pop my CPU block off. Didn't have to drain the damned loop thankfully!
> 
> Also you make a really good point - I'd much rather the fan run @ static1500RPM then constantly be ramping up and down as I'm sure the latter would be worse for wear.
> 
> TLDR: Repasting the Chipset paid big dividends....(Chipset fan isn't even running at all now. Doesn't show on HWINFO until it first kicks on~)
> 
> View attachment 2459975


Awesome results!



LesPaulLover said:


> Unfortunately it also appears that anytime I use the "SIV" program to set the speed of my fans, it always locks my "System3/PCH Fan" to a static 1950RPM (sadly....)


You'll save yourself a lot of troubles uninstalling ANY software from Gigabyte...
You should be able to do everything you need directly from the BIOS.



SacraficeMyGoat said:


> Hey guys, how is the F30 BIOS? Any known issues?
> 
> Currently on F21, not really having any issues. Just wondering if it's worth the upgrade? Plan on swapping my 3700x for 4000 series on release.


It's weird like all BIOS versions F2x and later.
If you don't have any issue better not to upgrade.
F21 should support already the upcoming Zen 3.



karkass said:


> Thank you. Here you go.
> Thaiphoon here - https://files.fm/thumb_show.php?i=x7qxbbv7


On my... they are really bad.
You should share the HTML report from Taiphoon.
Click on Report, scroll down the report to the bottom and click on show delays in nanosecons.
Then File, Export as, Complete HTML.
This report can be loaded in DRAM Calculator with Import XMP.


----------



## Illined

Do we know if the newer revision boards also come with the horrible thermal pad on the chipset or have they improved on this?

Can anyone tell me what repercussions I face when populating the M.2 slots on the Master? Are any of them shared with the PCI-Ex16? I know that running the M2C-socket results in losing SATA4/5, but is any bandwidth shared with the PCI-E slots?


----------



## ManniX-ITA

karkass said:


> Thank you. Here you go.
> Thaiphoon here - https://files.fm/thumb_show.php?i=x7qxbbv7


You should read this thread:








Corsair Vengeance LPX 3600-CL18 OC for Ryzen 5 3600


I've recently done a new build based on a Ryzen 5 3600. I haven't done any overclocking since the early 2000's, but as Zen CPU's pretty effectively OC themselves and can benefit from quick memory, I'm curious what I can get out of my RAM. Just for fun, btw, nothing too extravagant. I want to...




www.techpowerup.com







Illined said:


> Do we know if the newer revision boards also come with the horrible thermal pad on the chipset or have they improved on this?
> 
> Can anyone tell me what repercussions I face when populating the M.2 slots on the Master? Are any of them shared with the PCI-Ex16? I know that running the M2C-socket results in losing SATA4/5, but is any bandwidth shared with the PCI-E slots?


No sure about the thermal pad, I remember someone having rel 1.2 and still same bad temperature.

Look at the PDF in attach.
No they don't share bandwidth with PCIe x16 slots.
M2A is direct to the CPU, M2B and C are connected to the Chipset so they share the PCIe 4.0 x4 link with anything else there.
M2C, as you said, with the peculiarity of disabling SATA 4/5 once populated.


----------



## Rapidian

Blintz said:


> I am running a 3900x, x570 Aorus Master, with 32gb (2x16gb) of G.Skill Trident Z Neo. I'm currently on f11 and everything was stable but then I had a Windows Update issue and Microsoft updated me to build 2004 and I have been having blue screens ever since.


You can rollback build 2004 to 1909 if that is where you started from. Look under Settings, Updates and Security, Recovery, and then "Go back to the Previous version of Windows 10" button. I had to do this early trying out 2004 because the USB ports stopped working. But since then Microsoft has updated 2004 and I am back on it now after much hesitation. I'm on a X579 Master 1.0 rev, 3900x, 32gb memory. I have had no WHEA errors or problems since.


----------



## LesPaulLover

ManniX-ITA said:


> Awesome results!
> 
> 
> 
> You'll save yourself a lot of troubles uninstalling ANY software from Gigabyte...
> You should be able to do everything you need directly from the BIOS.


Sadly I'm a "silence freak." I have a Define R6 w/ no window and extra added sonic insulation I added inside the case. I like to have a Fan Profile for everyday desktop use and a separate Fan Profile for high-thermal workloads (gaming / rending etc).

Seems like SIV loads its most recent settings on system boot, without having to actually launch the program, which keeps all my fans @ low speed and doesn't alter the Chipset fan at all. Seems like it'll work out for me at the moment but we'll see.

Thanks for all the advice here as usual guys! Found this website just over a decade ago this year when I built my first gaming PC back in 2008 and it's been so incredibly useful!


----------



## Carbonic

LesPaulLover said:


> Case airflow is pretty great as far as I'm concerned. Never had any problems with temps on any component until now. The chipset placement looks absolutely TERRIBLE and wish I'd know that before purchasing......at this point the chipset fan is running 24/7 and Im concerned about its longevity


If you look further back in the thread you will see that I had similar high chipset temperatures while having pretty great case airflow. I also complained about the chipset fan placement. Changing the chipset thermal pad to good thermal paste and mounting the graphics card vertically helped quite a bit but it was just still higher than many others had it. Even tried placing fans to push plenty of fresh air directly over the fan - yet still high temperatures. My board eventually died - I don't know if it was due to whatever made the chipset temperatures that high.
I got a MSI MEG X570 Unify instead - the chipset fan is correctly placed so the GFX card doesn't cover it, everything just works so far (including the RGB software :O and XMP) and the chipset is properly cooled - I will miss the activity of this thread though.


----------



## ManniX-ITA

LesPaulLover said:


> Sadly I'm a "silence freak." I have a Define R6 w/ no window and extra added sonic insulation I added inside the case. I like to have a Fan Profile for everyday desktop use and a separate Fan Profile for high-thermal workloads (gaming / rending etc).
> 
> Seems like SIV loads its most recent settings on system boot, without having to actually launch the program, which keeps all my fans @ low speed and doesn't alter the Chipset fan at all. Seems like it'll work out for me at the moment but we'll see.
> 
> Thanks for all the advice here as usual guys! Found this website just over a decade ago this year when I built my first gaming PC back in 2008 and it's been so incredibly useful!


If you are a silence freak and money is not a big problem I'd really recommend you this:






Best Fan Control Software for Windows


Take a look a the best Fan Control Software for Windows. Control your fans based on all temperatures, like CPU, GPU, Mainboard, AIO liquid and external temperature sources.




www.argusmonitor.com





It will not mess with your system and can do what you need and much more.



Carbonic said:


> If you look further back in the thread you will see that I had similar high chipset temperatures while having pretty great case airflow. I also complained about the chipset fan placement. Changing the chipset thermal pad to good thermal paste and mounting the graphics card vertically helped quite a bit but it was just still higher than many others had it. Even tried placing fans to push plenty of fresh air directly over the fan - yet still high temperatures. My board eventually died - I don't know if it was due to whatever made the chipset temperatures that high.
> I got a MSI MEG X570 Unify instead - the chipset fan is correctly placed so the GFX card doesn't cover it, everything just works so far (including the RGB software :O and XMP) and the chipset is properly cooled - I will miss the activity of this thread though.


If I knew the SATA controller was so poor I wouldn't have minded about the missing ports and went for the Unify...
Probably not the chipset itself the reason for which the board died but there's binning lottery also there.
I've seen posted temperatures from a build almost identical to mine where it was running at least at 10c less.
Really hope that we don't get fooled again with the upcoming X670...


----------



## LesPaulLover

Illined said:


> Do we know if the newer revision boards also come with the horrible thermal pad on the chipset or have they improved on this?
> 
> Can anyone tell me what repercussions I face when populating the M.2 slots on the Master? Are any of them shared with the PCI-Ex16? I know that running the M2C-socket results in losing SATA4/5, but is any bandwidth shared with the PCI-E slots?


My Aorus Master is Rev1.1 and yea I had to replace the chipset pad w/ paste.

*EDIT: *To clarify I did *NOT *have to repaste the Chipset. It wasn't overheating or anything I just feel more comfortable with the lower temps and the Chipset Fan running as infrequently as feasible


----------



## bigcid10

Blintz said:


> Thanks, I'll try the station drivers for Realtek, all the other drivers are up to date. The computer was running for months without a hitch on f11 until it got bumped up to 2004 the first round of BSOD's were all relating to NTFS.sys which forced a complete windows reinstall and now the BSOD's are something else, they're looking more in depth at various logs and the minidumps to try and figure out what is going on





Blintz said:


> I am running a 3900x, x570 Aorus Master, with 32gb (2x16gb) of G.Skill Trident Z Neo. I'm currently on f11 and everything was stable but then I had a Windows Update issue and Microsoft updated me to build 2004 and I have been having blue screens ever since. Based on the minidump logs they said part of the problem was an Intel Network driver which had been identified and fixed with an intel update (possible but not sure) and one of the others was a memory problem (though the windows memory diagnostic found no problem) but now they're saying that I need to, or "should", update to f30 because... reasons? I don't know, I know f22 said "improves memory compatability" so maybe that's why. This computer was built by someone new to building computers, it's not overclocked (unless you count xmp) and was designed to be a work computer where things could just be plugged in, xmp set, and then not have to worry about it. It's been almost a month since Microsoft turned it into a $3000 paperweight (not US prices). Can the people on this forum please tell me which build (f21/22/30) is the most stable and gives me the best chance of fixing whatever is broken? Yes, I know you guys don't actually know what is broken but I'm at my wits end after being run in circles by Microsoft for a month and I just want this thing to go back to working /sigh


I'm running the same cpu,ram ,except ultra instead of master
bios F30 and have zero whea errors and no issues 
if 1867/1733 1.1250 vsoc,900,950 vddp/g


----------



## bigcid10

Illined said:


> Do we know if the newer revision boards also come with the horrible thermal pad on the chipset or have they improved on this?
> 
> Can anyone tell me what repercussions I face when populating the M.2 slots on the Master? Are any of them shared with the PCI-Ex16? I know that running the M2C-socket results in losing SATA4/5, but is any bandwidth shared with the PCI-E slots?


If you have 1 vc in Pciex16_1
and m.2 in slot 1,2 ,you get x4,x4
but if you add a 3rd it drops the 2nd to x2
so I used a pciex to m.2 adapter card in last pciex16 slot 
and left the 3rd m.2 open ,now I have x4,x4,x4 and the VC is still X16
but I have a 3900x


----------



## velikovsky

bigcid10 said:


> If you have 1 vc in Pciex16_1
> and m.2 in slot 1,2 ,you get x4,x4
> but if you add a 3rd it drops the 2nd to x2
> so I used a pciex to m.2 adapter card in last pciex16 slot
> and left the 3rd m.2 open ,now I have x4,x4,x4 and the VC is still X16
> but I have a 3900x


Where does it say this? The manual only mentions the Sata 4/5 bit Illined mentioned.

Edit - Ah M2C_SOCKET is limited to x2 for the Ultra which is what you have.


----------



## MyUsername

Illined said:


> Do we know if the newer revision boards also come with the horrible thermal pad on the chipset or have they improved on this?
> 
> Can anyone tell me what repercussions I face when populating the M.2 slots on the Master? Are any of them shared with the PCI-Ex16? I know that running the M2C-socket results in losing SATA4/5, but is any bandwidth shared with the PCI-E slots?


No repercussions, PCIEx16 3 shares bandwidth with M2B and M2C so it'll run at 4x as tested with my GPU. The drives idle a little hotter for some reason when you have more than one. I have no idea what temps they run at while being used as I can't monitor them while they're being used under raid 0, but I did put a temp probe on M2A that has got a riser cable blocking the air flow to it to see if it cooks which it doesn't at 48'C with everything under stress test, I've had no issues. Might be a different story if it was sandwiched between my GPU and CPU. Runs great.


----------



## Gnerma

All your guys' various BIOS update rain dances are hilarious.


----------



## John066

Hoping you guys can help me out. I recently updated my X570 Master to f30 bios and when i change the level for PBO in the bios the EDC does take and reverts back to default 215a, however PPT and TDC are able to be maxed. This appears to be a bios issue as when i change this setting in Ryzen Master it works just fine. I've tried several different numbers for EDC however it is always 215a; even when i put it below 215a. Does anyone have any suggestions? Its paired with a 3800x if that matters.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## ManniX-ITA

John066 said:


> Hoping you guys can help me out. I recently updated my X570 Master to f30 bios and when i change the level for PBO in the bios the EDC does take and reverts back to default 215a, however PPT and TDC are able to be maxed. This appears to be a bios issue as when i change this setting in Ryzen Master it works just fine. I've tried several different numbers for EDC however it is always 215a; even when i put it below 215a. Does anyone have any suggestions? Its paired with a 3800x if that matters.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


I guess it happens only to you... I'm just now testing again F30 and I definitely don't have this issue.
I leave PBO settings in Auto under CBS and set under AMD Overclocking, Advanced mode.

Maybe something is messed up with the flash.
Try clear CMOS. Or unplug the battery (which is below the GPU sadly).
Otherwise boot DOS with a USB stick, you cab make it with Rufus
Then use GB tool eg. efiflash f30.rom /c or flashrom -p internal -w f30.rom


----------



## adrianhensler

Just a post with some strangeness experienced around the BIOS resetting - this is not something I have experienced previously on my Elite Wifi (currently F30 with a 3800X). From my reading here; this BIOS reset issue is possibly affecting the Master boards more?

I installed AMD StoreMI just to try it out.

It didn't seem to work correctly (cached 5gb according to the tool; then nothing further even after a few weeks). I also didn't like that it abstracts the drives so now if I need to apply a firmware update I'd have to remove the configuration and uninstall; and it also stops the ability of reading the drive temperatures and other extended drive details (using HWInfo for example no longer works to the same level of detail)

At one point, the StoreMI configuration application would no longer open. When opening it would note it was broken and I should reinstall. Got stuck in a logic loop trying to repair:

-I could not uninstall it as it warned me to remove the configuration first (which I could not do as the application would not open).
-I could not reinstall over itself as it detected an existing configuration that I should remove (which I could not do as the application would not open).

Eventually I did get it to remove via Add/Remove Programs after renaming one of the StoreMI registry locations - but the configuration remained (StoreMI Bottom device / StoreMI controller under 'device manager | Storage controllers').

Here is the strange bit - removing those from device manager (also selecting the option to delete the drivers) of course suggested a reboot.
So reboot.... it shuts off, goes to start up.... and nothing. Hit the power button after a couple minutes.... no BIOS settings (saved BIOS profile did remain to be reloaded).

After another reboot I got dropped into Windows 10 recovery and Startup Repair is successful.... StoreMI configuration returned sadly.

This BIOS reset is fully repeatable and makes little sense to me. Removing a device from device manager and rebooting should have zero impact on the BIOS, correct? I get the Windows startup failing due to the changes, but it makes no sense the BIOS would blank out and hang bootup.

I do have a memory overclock, but it's fully stable in Windows and gaming and has been since I built the system late last year.

I did follow a thread on the AMD Community and also opened a ticket with AMD (the suggestion via the AMD ticket was to reinstall Windows).






Can not re-install storemi v2


This is a brand new Windows 10 Home installation on an Asrock B450 motherboard. I had a 1Tb boot HDD and installed additionally a 256Mb SATA SSD. I then proceeded to install the new beta StoreMI v2 software. Everything went smooth, I combined the HDD and the SSD and the cache was starting to...




community.amd.com


----------



## LesPaulLover

John066 said:


> Hoping you guys can help me out. I recently updated my X570 Master to f30 bios and when i change the level for PBO in the bios the EDC does take and reverts back to default 215a, however PPT and TDC are able to be maxed. This appears to be a bios issue as when i change this setting in Ryzen Master it works just fine. I've tried several different numbers for EDC however it is always 215a; even when i put it below 215a. Does anyone have any suggestions? Its paired with a 3800x if that matters.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


From what I understand, if you just set the PBO to "Motherboard" it'll automatically max out all the power limits (at least this is the case w/ the Aorus Master) because the VRMs are WAAAYYY overkill even w/ a 3950x on these boards.


----------



## LesPaulLover

I'd also like to quickly add: PRAISE BE TO REAL HEATSINKS!!! Thank you Gigabyte for including REAL, PROPERLY FINNED HEATSINKS on these X570 boards. I have a custom loop which means very little airflow over my CPU VRMs (compared to a modern air-cooler) yet I haven't seen my VRM temps exceed 60c on this Aorus Master!

I like simply not having to worry about things. It's one of the reasons I've been enjoying this Ryzen system so much over all - there's really no need to bother with overclocking. These chips seem to squeeze out every last bit of performance they have available with no work from the end user. MAYBE put a slight negative-offset on your core voltage, and youre done. Amazing!

Can't wait to drop a new Zen3 CPU in this board next month. Rumors/leaks coming are looking EXTREMELY impressive!


----------



## nowarranty

LesPaulLover said:


> I'd also like to quickly add: PRAISE BE TO REAL HEATSINKS!!! Thank you Gigabyte for including REAL, PROPERLY FINNED HEATSINKS on these X570 boards. I have a custom loop which means very little airflow over my CPU VRMs (compared to a modern air-cooler) yet I haven't seen my VRM temps exceed 60c on this Aorus Master!
> 
> I like simply not having to worry about things. It's one of the reasons I've been enjoying this Ryzen system so much over all - there's really no need to bother with overclocking. These chips seem to squeeze out every last bit of performance they have available with no work from the end user. MAYBE put a slight negative-offset on your core voltage, and youre done. Amazing!
> 
> Can't wait to drop a new Zen3 CPU in this board next month. Rumors/leaks coming are looking EXTREMELY impressive!


I think it's a solid board! The vrm design and heatsink was one of the main reasons I chose this board. I was going to pick up the asus rog but wanted to avoid it at all costs, because of asus warranty giving me trouble in the past. 

I want to try Zen3 4000 cpu but not too happy with the "PBO voiding warranty" that I learned earlier about.

Feel like the gigabyte bios would be amazing if it was organized better, and had options to disable bluetooth and wifi. I can't seem to use any of the newer bios because they all crash, but f12 still working fine. I can't boot windows with f20, f21, f22, on default settings and tried so many things I've given up. I would try and contact gigabyte support for some help but the forums end up with better suggestions and I know they won't take any possible bug reports serious. Maybe in the future there will be a better bios but for me its old works, new doesn't. Expensive board, sometimes I have buyers remorse with products like these.


----------



## LesPaulLover

nowarranty said:


> I want to try Zen3 4000 cpu but not too happy with the "PBO voiding warranty" that I learned earlier about.


Overclock will also void your warranty - be it Intel or AMD. Here's the thing though: There's no way for them to know unless you flat out tell em you've OCed


----------



## nowarranty

LesPaulLover said:


> Overclock will also void your warranty - be it Intel or AMD. Here's the thing though: There's no way for them to know unless you flat out tell em you've OCed


Yeah it sucks for both. Sure, no switch that gets flipped indicating a setting was used but at least Intel has the tuning plan Home Page which lets you know you can overclock your chip to its death without being second guessed. I wouldn't mind if AMD had something similar, or honestly if both chiplets could reach the advertised speeds!


----------



## ManniX-ITA

adrianhensler said:


> Just a post with some strangeness experienced around the BIOS resetting - this is not something I have experienced previously on my Elite Wifi (currently F30 with a 3800X). From my reading here; this BIOS reset issue is possibly affecting the Master boards more?
> 
> I installed AMD StoreMI just to try it out.
> 
> It didn't seem to work correctly (cached 5gb according to the tool; then nothing further even after a few weeks). I also didn't like that it abstracts the drives so now if I need to apply a firmware update I'd have to remove the configuration and uninstall; and it also stops the ability of reading the drive temperatures and other extended drive details (using HWInfo for example no longer works to the same level of detail)
> 
> At one point, the StoreMI configuration application would no longer open. When opening it would note it was broken and I should reinstall. Got stuck in a logic loop trying to repair:
> 
> -I could not uninstall it as it warned me to remove the configuration first (which I could not do as the application would not open).
> -I could not reinstall over itself as it detected an existing configuration that I should remove (which I could not do as the application would not open).
> 
> Eventually I did get it to remove via Add/Remove Programs after renaming one of the StoreMI registry locations - but the configuration remained (StoreMI Bottom device / StoreMI controller under 'device manager | Storage controllers').
> 
> Here is the strange bit - removing those from device manager (also selecting the option to delete the drivers) of course suggested a reboot.
> So reboot.... it shuts off, goes to start up.... and nothing. Hit the power button after a couple minutes.... no BIOS settings (saved BIOS profile did remain to be reloaded).
> 
> After another reboot I got dropped into Windows 10 recovery and Startup Repair is successful.... StoreMI configuration returned sadly.
> 
> This BIOS reset is fully repeatable and makes little sense to me. Removing a device from device manager and rebooting should have zero impact on the BIOS, correct? I get the Windows startup failing due to the changes, but it makes no sense the BIOS would blank out and hang bootup.
> 
> I do have a memory overclock, but it's fully stable in Windows and gaming and has been since I built the system late last year.
> 
> I did follow a thread on the AMD Community and also opened a ticket with AMD (the suggestion via the AMD ticket was to reinstall Windows).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can not re-install storemi v2
> 
> 
> This is a brand new Windows 10 Home installation on an Asrock B450 motherboard. I had a 1Tb boot HDD and installed additionally a 256Mb SATA SSD. I then proceeded to install the new beta StoreMI v2 software. Everything went smooth, I combined the HDD and the SSD and the cache was starting to...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> community.amd.com


Thanks for sharing it, I'm so glad I've never tested it.
Yes a device removal process can trigger BIOS changes; just like apply a profile on Ryzen Master.
But it's very uncommon... you can end up in situations like this. It's an approach that is usually avoided.
Unless is done properly and you are really sure about it, which seems this isn't the case.
I have read some many horror stories about the previous and latest StoreMI.

If you are interested in a caching solution and willing to pay for it:





PrimoCache - Excellent Software Caching Solution to Accelerate Storage


Home page of PrimoCache product which is a supplementary software caching scheme to improve the system performance.



www.romexsoftware.com




I'm using it since years and never been disappointed.

Are you running the latest BIOS version?
Because, clearly, StoreMI is heavily linked to the BIOS.



nowarranty said:


> I think it's a solid board! The vrm design and heatsink was one of the main reasons I chose this board. I was going to pick up the asus rog but wanted to avoid it at all costs, because of asus warranty giving me trouble in the past.
> 
> I want to try Zen3 4000 cpu but not too happy with the "PBO voiding warranty" that I learned earlier about.
> 
> Feel like the gigabyte bios would be amazing if it was organized better, and had options to disable bluetooth and wifi. I can't seem to use any of the newer bios because they all crash, but f12 still working fine. I can't boot windows with f20, f21, f22, on default settings and tried so many things I've given up. I would try and contact gigabyte support for some help but the forums end up with better suggestions and I know they won't take any possible bug reports serious. Maybe in the future there will be a better bios but for me its old works, new doesn't. Expensive board, sometimes I have buyers remorse with products like these.


Did you try flashing the F30 with Flashrom?

I'm running F30 and had to re-flash twice to get it work decently.
Lots of issues and weird stuff, somehow I managed to make it run at a decent speed and seems stable.
I'm using VDDG split 950/1050 which I had tried already and wasn't working...
Still F12a is unbeatable but I want to be ready for Zen 3.
Hopefully is going to work better with the new cpu.


----------



## nowarranty

ManniX-ITA said:


> Thanks for sharing it, I'm so glad I've never tested it.
> Yes a device removal process can trigger BIOS changes; just like apply a profile on Ryzen Master.
> But it's very uncommon... you can end up in situations like this. It's an approach that is usually avoided.
> Unless is done properly and you are really sure about it, which seems this isn't the case.
> I have read some many horror stories about the previous and latest StoreMI.
> 
> If you are interested in a caching solution and willing to pay for it:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PrimoCache - Excellent Software Caching Solution to Accelerate Storage
> 
> 
> Home page of PrimoCache product which is a supplementary software caching scheme to improve the system performance.
> 
> 
> 
> www.romexsoftware.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm using it since years and never been disappointed.
> 
> Are you running the latest BIOS version?
> Because, clearly, StoreMI is heavily linked to the BIOS.
> 
> 
> 
> Did you try flashing the F30 with Flashrom?
> 
> I'm running F30 and had to re-flash twice to get it work decently.
> Lots of issues and weird stuff, somehow I managed to make it run at a decent speed and seems stable.
> I'm using VDDG split 950/1050 which I had tried already and wasn't working...
> Still F12a is unbeatable but I want to be ready for Zen 3.
> Hopefully is going to work better with the new cpu.


I'm going to try again when there is some drastic change and hope the platform has more time to develop, way too many bioses being released recently.
I was getting ready to flash it the weekend before last, saw a post on this thread or another mentioning it was doing well and then a follow up that it wasn't so I completely avoided flashing.
Im glad the older bios works flawless but it's upsetting knowing I can only have latest microcode on linux and not windows.
To some degree I think it has to do with windows 7 and them finding a way to cripple this [Guide] 'Fixing' Windows 7 USB support on... but all my work and personal images are on older systems for when I need to use software in windows, other than that I do not use windows. I didn't even find out about lack of usb support until after buying the ryzen chip  was a pain! I believe I asked before but did not find anyone on this board using older windows but I did not follow up knowing someone will question why I'm using an older version of windows


----------



## ManniX-ITA

nowarranty said:


> I'm going to try again when there is some drastic change and hope the platform has more time to develop, way too many bioses being released recently.
> I was getting ready to flash it the weekend before last, saw a post on this thread or another mentioning it was doing well and then a follow up that it wasn't so I completely avoided flashing.
> Im glad the older bios works flawless but it's upsetting knowing I can only have latest microcode on linux and not windows.
> To some degree I think it has to do with windows 7 and them finding a way to cripple this [Guide] 'Fixing' Windows 7 USB support on... but all my work and personal images are on older systems for when I need to use software in windows, other than that I do not use windows. I didn't even find out about lack of usb support until after buying the ryzen chip  was a pain! I believe I asked before but did not find anyone on this board using older windows but I did not follow up knowing someone will question why I'm using an older version of windows


I understand, I'm really really really struggling with F30.
I've almost recovered most of the performances lost against F12a but know it started corrupting my SATA drives like crazy.
And again the clock is randomly set to when I boot from USB.
If I can't fix it in the next few hours I will roll back again.
Then I have just to hope it works better with Zen 3 otherwise I'll sell the board.

Guess you tried already virtualization of Windows 7 in Linux... except gaming today you can do almost everything.


----------



## Zefram0911

the 1usmus ryzen utility is suppose to be released tomorrow right?


----------



## ManniX-ITA

Zefram0911 said:


> the 1usmus ryzen utility is suppose to be released tomorrow right?


Yes 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1310526652758274051


----------



## Streetdragon

nice tool for "How to kill your chip and singlecore performence"


----------



## iRX

Has anyone heard about the new version AMD AGESA ComboV2 1.1.0.0 !?


----------



## ManniX-ITA

Streetdragon said:


> nice tool for "How to kill your chip and singlecore performence"


Were you able to test it?



iRX said:


> Has anyone heard about the new version AMD AGESA ComboV2 1.1.0.0 !?


Not yet seen


----------



## Streetdragon

why should i test that "tool"
Just manually test all CCX for its max speed at the highest save volatge for your CPU.
Thats the Voltage that your CPU requests at the worst case prime smal.

everything above that is risky and can/will degrade the chip over time.
The CPU is smarter than 1usmus


----------



## ManniX-ITA

It's a good CPU but it's not smarter than a butterfly let alone 1usmus 

I'll judge it based on testing more than feeling.
Don't think the tool is so trivial as you may think but let's see.

Any kind of overclocking can/will degrade faster the silicon.
This one seems to work spotting the best efficiency at the lowest voltages so, if it's doing what looks it is, could be less dangerous then PBO.


----------



## Streetdragon

Do as you think, but remember: 1usmus is overhyped and AMD knows better what the chips can survive. But ok: Back to topic:

On the Master F30 can i manually change the fanspeed of the chipfan? Or di i only can choose between silent, balanced and performence mode on the fan


----------



## ManniX-ITA

IMHO there are many more much more overhyped than 1usmus around... and they didn't help even a tenth the community as much he did.
I wouldn't be were I'm and in that short time with DDR4 overclocking without him and Veii.

But yes, back to the topic 
Indeed you can only pick these 3 profiles for the PCH.
Not sure cause I didn't try but maybe Argus Monitor can control it, worth a try if you are interested.


----------



## panni

Short update on my move from the very old AGESA versions (F6b BIOS on X570 Pro) to the newer ones. I had serious issues stabilizing my IF 1800 OC, which previously ran perfectly at VDDG/VDDP 990/900 and didn't want to budge on AGESA 1.0.8.1.

I've managed to stabilize it now on the F30 BIOS:

Changed DrvStr from 24-24-24-24 to 60-20-20-24
ProcODT from 48 to 43.6 Ohm
VDDG and VDDP to Auto (1050 mV)
SoC Voltage from 1.150V to Auto (1.1V)
One thing I also did was after BIOS update unplugging the PSU, hitting the power button once, then using the BIOS reset switch for a couple of seconds. Don't know whether this actually did anything, but I didn't do that when switching from F6b to F30a and didn't manage to stabilize my IF OC. Either there are fundamental changes from F30a to F30, or I borked myself by not properly resetting the BIOS after flash before.

Runs buttery smooth now, but only negligible memory throughput improvements and zero latency improvements.

Comparison old vs. new settings.


----------



## ManniX-ITA

panni said:


> Short update on my move from the very old AGESA versions (F6b BIOS on X570 Pro) to the newer ones. I had serious issues stabilizing my IF 1800 OC, which previously ran perfectly at VDDG/VDDP 990/900 and didn't want to budge on AGESA 1.0.8.1.
> 
> I've managed to stabilize it now on the F30 BIOS:
> 
> Changed DrvStr from 24-24-24-24 to 60-20-20-24
> ProcODT from 48 to 43.6 Ohm
> VDDG and VDDP to Auto (1050 mV)
> SoC Voltage from 1.150V to Auto (1.1V)
> One thing I also did was after BIOS update unplugging the PSU, hitting the power button once, then using the BIOS reset switch for a couple of seconds. Don't know whether this actually did anything, but I didn't do that when switching from F6b to F30a and didn't manage to stabilize my IF OC. Either there are fundamental changes from F30a to F30, or I borked myself by not properly resetting the BIOS after flash before.
> 
> Runs buttery smooth now, but only negligible memory throughput improvements and zero latency improvements.
> 
> Comparison old vs. new settings.


Yes there are enough subtle changes to make the IF behave differently.
I wasn't able to get rid of USB vdroops and audio crackling with F30a.
With a bit of fiddling I was able to stabilize it with F30 but I got severe SATA corruption issues.
Now I'm back to F12a and all works find and rock steady...

Almost time to find out what really brings this CTR on the table


----------



## Kha

I think that F30 somehow managed to alter the IF stability, because my previously rock stable Aorus Pro / 3900x with [email protected], started to random reboot. Went back to F22 and its perfect.


----------



## chucky27

Kha said:


> I think that F30 somehow managed to alter the IF stability, because my previously rock stable Aorus Pro / 3900x with [email protected], started to random reboot. Went back to F22 and its perfect.


Same here, F22 - 3400 is stable, F30 - even 3333 with loosened timings, manual high LLC and bumped voltages produces WHEA 19/20 once a day (no reboot).
I will report it to GB support (unless it's AGESA's fault) and encourage everyone with F30 issues to do the same.


----------



## iRX

*ClockTuner for Ryzen @ 1usmus CTR Beta 1.0.0.0 (29.09.2020)










ClockTuner for Ryzen @ 1usmus CTR v1.1 Beta 7*


----------



## pal

Streetdragon said:


> Do as you think, but remember: 1usmus is overhyped and AMD knows better what the chips can survive. But ok: Back to topic:
> 
> On the Master F30 can i manually change the fanspeed of the chipfan? Or di i only can choose between silent, balanced and performence mode on the fan


You can control your PCH rpm with Argus Monitor . on Pro it was working.


----------



## Kha

chucky27 said:


> Same here, F22 - 3400 is stable, F30 - even 3333 with loosened timings, manual high LLC and bumped voltages produces WHEA 19/20 once a day (no reboot).
> I will report it to GB support (unless it's AGESA's fault) and encourage everyone with F30 issues to do the same.


Please post the link / way to report to Gigabyte and I will too.


----------



## panni

I haven't seen any WHEAs yet on F30, been running it for about a day now.


----------



## egandt

I gave CTR 1.0Beta a try on my 3900X BIOS 30a (not a great test as I have way to much running on this system, but this is what I got:
















That is about 7.5% change, but then a number of values are not properly read such a core Vdrop and temp, as well as power Draw, since I'd like to believe that it is 1 watt since then I can run it in my phone, but I think that is incorrect. I'll try my 3950X later if I can get CTR to run there.

I have no Core Vdrop here, but if I run on my other box using Turbo I get 6.5% drop detected, however have not gotten this to complete a test run yet on that box.


----------



## chucky27

panni said:


> I haven't seen any WHEAs yet on F30, been running it for about a day now.


It seems to not affect everyone, maybe it's a combination of mb/tolerances/settings/cpu bin lottery - so for some 'lucky folks' changes are too much.
I've tried to eliminate some additional factors (tested with only 1 ssd enabled, 2 ssds + 1 hdd disabled), forced PCIe 3.0, flashed with flashrom and CMOS cleared, but the issue remained. Also in my case WHEAs occurred when the system was idle and not stressed (Prime95 and AIDA64 tests did not produce any errors), so it might not be the same issue others are experiencing (reboots, etc) or might be just another end of it's stick. F22 works just fine. I hope it's not the case of F22 just masking/not forwarding errors to Windows and having same issues as F30, albeit quietly.


----------



## ManniX-ITA

Oh my, CTR is AWESOME 

Well, it's a fantastic and perfect front-end for the Shamino Work tool which is the hidden gem!
Thanks to 1usmus for the reverse engineering and all this effort.

At the beginning I was not really impressed because I did follow the guide on how to use it.
Nice way to make the CPU more efficient, wonderful to undervolt and quickly test bios settings.
But it kept asking me to raise the LLC despite it was already at Extreme.
Setting vCore above 1.35v is locked. You can adjust the profile manually but if you go too high everything starts crashing...

Well it's probably not written in the guide to not displease AMD but you can overclock like crazy with 2 simple adjustments.
Crank up the positive vCore offset and play with the LLC, lower will compensate the high offset.

I have now a 4400 MHz all core profile that set the same via BIOS doesn't even boot into Windows.
Also I've done in a few hours so much testing of settings that would have taken days without CTR!

Test with ref frequency at 25MHz higher than your target and set ref voltage at 1350.

Didn't have time to test with a cycle higher than 120s but doing some quick tests everything was stable.

These are the settings I used:


----------



## ZafirZ

So I have a x570 Aorus Pro that I got last year. I used that board with a 1080ti and didn't have much issue with USB ports, or really anything besides ram voltage from the XMP profile not being correctly applied sometimes (manually inputting it fixed it). However I upgraded to a 3080 FE which I was lucky enough to get on launch the other week, but I've been having issues with USB since putting it in. Basically my USB devices(Mouse/Keyboard/USB sound card/USB Mic/Speakers) randomly "flicker" off and on (the only exception is my sound card which sometimes drops out entirely when this happens, seems like it just doesn't handle it very well), there's not really any rhyme or reason to it, some games run perfectly fine, no issues, and others like Apex Legends just randomly cause any number of my usb devices to turn off for a second and instantly come back on. Interestingly windows doesn't actually detect it as a disconnect though, like I don't get that noise or anything.

I was almost close to returning the card since I'd tried new windows installs, a different psu, changing which usb ports/reducing the amount connected etc, but then I found some people talking about PCIe 4.0 causing issues with USB DACS and other devices, with that I found out that setting PCIe to Gen 3 seems to make them stable again(at least I haven't had the issue in the time I've had it set - considering how sporadic the issue is it may still happen but I dunno). 

Unfortunately I don't really think dropping to Gen 3 is much of a solution when I've got a Gen 4 card and a Gen 4 NVMe. Gigabyte doesn't seem to allow you to select gen level for the PCI slot and M.2 slot separately, that could have been a solution if it was possible since Gen 4 doesnt give much of a performance boost on the GPU side. Which leaves me looking for another solution if anyone can think of anything, or has seen any issue like this before? 

Specs
X570 Aorus Pro Mobo F30a (Bios settings are mostly default besides the manual ram voltage of 1.35 which i mentioned before, as well as XMP being on)
Ryzen 9 3900XT with a Noctua NH-D15
Nvidia RTX 3080 FE
4x 8GB Corsair Vengeance RGB PRO 3200Mhz C16
Corsair RM850x 80+ Gold PSU


----------



## panni

ZafirZ said:


> So I have a x570 Aorus Pro that I got last year. I used that board with a 1080ti and didn't have much issue with USB ports, or really anything besides ram voltage from the XMP profile not being correctly applied sometimes (manually inputting it fixed it). However I upgraded to a 3080 FE which I was lucky enough to get on launch the other week, but I've been having issues with USB since putting it in. Basically my USB devices(Mouse/Keyboard/USB sound card/USB Mic/Speakers) randomly "flicker" off and on (the only exception is my sound card which sometimes drops out entirely when this happens, seems like it just doesn't handle it very well), there's not really any rhyme or reason to it, some games run perfectly fine, no issues, and others like Apex Legends just randomly cause any number of my usb devices to turn off for a second and instantly come back on. Interestingly windows doesn't actually detect it as a disconnect though, like I don't get that noise or anything.
> 
> I was almost close to returning the card since I'd tried new windows installs, a different psu, changing which usb ports/reducing the amount connected etc, but then I found some people talking about PCIe 4.0 causing issues with USB DACS and other devices, with that I found out that setting PCIe to Gen 3 seems to make them stable again(at least I haven't had the issue in the time I've had it set - considering how sporadic the issue is it may still happen but I dunno).
> 
> Unfortunately I don't really think dropping to Gen 3 is much of a solution when I've got a Gen 4 card and a Gen 4 NVMe. Gigabyte doesn't seem to allow you to select gen level for the PCI slot and M.2 slot separately, that could have been a solution if it was possible since Gen 4 doesnt give much of a performance boost on the GPU side. Which leaves me looking for another solution if anyone can think of anything, or has seen any issue like this before?
> 
> Specs
> X570 Aorus Pro Mobo F30a (Bios settings are mostly default besides the manual ram voltage of 1.35 which i mentioned before, as well as XMP being on)
> Ryzen 9 3900XT with a Noctua NH-D15
> Nvidia RTX 3080 FE
> 4x 8GB Corsair Vengeance RGB PRO 3200Mhz C16
> Corsair RM850x 80+ Gold PSU


I'd try F30 first and foremost, with a proper BIOS reset. F30a>F30 has changed a lot for me, if you follow my earlier posts.


----------



## ZafirZ

panni said:


> I'd try F30 first and foremost, with a proper BIOS reset. F30a>F30 has changed a lot for me, if you follow my earlier posts.


Will give it a shot. 

Find it hard to believe a bios could be so buggy/broken but will see. xD


----------



## Morph3R

iRX said:


> Has anyone heard about the new version AMD AGESA ComboV2 1.1.0.0 !?











MSI releases Combo PI V2 1.1.0.0 Beta BIOS with AMD Zen3 (Vermeer) support - VideoCardz.com


AMD COMBO PI BIOS UPDATE IS READY FOR 500-SERIES MOTHERBOARDS AS WELL AS FUTURE PROCESSORS Taiwan, Taipei – MSI, the world leading gaming motherboard brand, releases optimized BIOS updates for AMD 500-series motherboards. Combo PI V2 1.1.0.0 BIOS has been released and it will be able to download...




videocardz.com


----------



## ManniX-ITA

ZafirZ said:


> So I have a x570 Aorus Pro that I got last year. I used that board with a 1080ti and didn't have much issue with USB ports, or really anything besides ram voltage from the XMP profile not being correctly applied sometimes (manually inputting it fixed it). However I upgraded to a 3080 FE which I was lucky enough to get on launch the other week, but I've been having issues with USB since putting it in. Basically my USB devices(Mouse/Keyboard/USB sound card/USB Mic/Speakers) randomly "flicker" off and on (the only exception is my sound card which sometimes drops out entirely when this happens, seems like it just doesn't handle it very well), there's not really any rhyme or reason to it, some games run perfectly fine, no issues, and others like Apex Legends just randomly cause any number of my usb devices to turn off for a second and instantly come back on. Interestingly windows doesn't actually detect it as a disconnect though, like I don't get that noise or anything.
> 
> I was almost close to returning the card since I'd tried new windows installs, a different psu, changing which usb ports/reducing the amount connected etc, but then I found some people talking about PCIe 4.0 causing issues with USB DACS and other devices, with that I found out that setting PCIe to Gen 3 seems to make them stable again(at least I haven't had the issue in the time I've had it set - considering how sporadic the issue is it may still happen but I dunno).
> 
> Unfortunately I don't really think dropping to Gen 3 is much of a solution when I've got a Gen 4 card and a Gen 4 NVMe. Gigabyte doesn't seem to allow you to select gen level for the PCI slot and M.2 slot separately, that could have been a solution if it was possible since Gen 4 doesnt give much of a performance boost on the GPU side. Which leaves me looking for another solution if anyone can think of anything, or has seen any issue like this before?
> 
> Specs
> X570 Aorus Pro Mobo F30a (Bios settings are mostly default besides the manual ram voltage of 1.35 which i mentioned before, as well as XMP being on)
> Ryzen 9 3900XT with a Noctua NH-D15
> Nvidia RTX 3080 FE
> 4x 8GB Corsair Vengeance RGB PRO 3200Mhz C16
> Corsair RM850x 80+ Gold PSU


I call it USB vdroop; means the I/O die in the CPU is unstable at the given voltage.
Check your SOC and VDDG voltages with Ryzen Master or better:









ZenTimings


ZenTimings is a simple and lightweight app for monitoring memory timings on Ryzen platform.




zentimings.protonrom.com





You can try to fix it increasing the voltages but too much can have an adverse effect.
Your CPU will like a specific range of VDDG voltages; going too low or too high can make things even worse.

Try first increasing the SOC voltage to 1.15v with an offset.
Depending on how is set by default is a + 0.05v to +0.07v.
You can later check once stable if works fine with a lower voltage.

Your VDDG is probably set to 1050mv with F30a.
If your VDDP is set at 900mv you can try VDDG at 950/1000mv
If there are no improvements try VDDG at 1100mv.
You can also try setting VDDP at 900mv if it's not.

For my 3800x the working setup is using split VDDG; you can set it in AMD Overclocking menu.
VDDG CCD at at 950mv and VDDG IOD at 1050mv.

BTW you can try also F30 if it's available for the Pro, the IF stability is slightly different.


----------



## Kha

ManniX-ITA said:


> Oh my, CTR is AWESOME
> 
> Well, it's a fantastic and perfect front-end for the Shamino Work tool which is the hidden gem!
> Thanks to 1usmus for the reverse engineering and all this effort.
> 
> At the beginning I was not really impressed because I did follow the guide on how to use it.
> Nice way to make the CPU more efficient, wonderful to undervolt and quickly test bios settings.
> But it kept asking me to raise the LLC despite it was already at Extreme.
> Setting vCore above 1.35v is locked. You can adjust the profile manually but if you go too high everything starts crashing...
> 
> Well it's probably not written in the guide to not displease AMD but you can overclock like crazy with 2 simple adjustments.
> Crank up the positive vCore offset and play with the LLC, lower will compensate the high offset.
> 
> I have now a 4400 MHz all core profile that set the same via BIOS doesn't even boot into Windows.
> Also I've done in a few hours so much testing of settings that would have taken days without CTR!
> 
> Test with ref frequency at 25MHz higher than your target and set ref voltage at 1350.
> 
> Didn't have time to test with a cycle higher than 120s but doing some quick tests everything was stable.
> 
> These are the settings I used:
> 
> View attachment 2460404
> 
> 
> View attachment 2460406


I would honestly try it on my 3900x, if I wouldn't be a gamer. But since it will tank like hell my single core, for some multi core benefit that I won't ever need, I'll have to pass.


----------



## Nicked_Wicked

Went from 4980 to 5160 with CB20 MC

SC went from 515 to 492, as far as gaming performance goes I can’t say yet. Will have to do some benchmarks.

AGESA 1.1.0.0 might come rolling through this week as well.


----------



## chucky27

Kha said:


> Please post the link / way to report to Gigabyte and I will too.


GB Tech support: GIGABYTE - eSupport


----------



## ManniX-ITA

Kha said:


> I would honestly try it on my 3900x, if I wouldn't be a gamer. But since it will tank like hell my single core, for some multi core benefit that I won't ever need, I'll have to pass.


Indeed if you have a use case for single core performances it's not the way to go.
Love to do some testing but I always revert back to my PBO config.

Unless you can keep the same boost clock from PBO on the first CCX as static but it's very unlikely


----------



## ZafirZ

ManniX-ITA said:


> I call it USB vdroop; means the I/O die in the CPU is unstable at the given voltage.
> Check your SOC and VDDG voltages with Ryzen Master or better:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ZenTimings
> 
> 
> ZenTimings is a simple and lightweight app for monitoring memory timings on Ryzen platform.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zentimings.protonrom.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can try to fix it increasing the voltages but too much can have an adverse effect.
> Your CPU will like a specific range of VDDG voltages; going too low or too high can make things even worse.
> 
> Try first increasing the SOC voltage to 1.15v with an offset.
> Depending on how is set by default is a + 0.05v to +0.07v.
> You can later check once stable if works fine with a lower voltage.
> 
> Your VDDG is probably set to 1050mv with F30a.
> If your VDDP is set at 900mv you can try VDDG at 950/1000mv
> If there are no improvements try VDDG at 1100mv.
> You can also try setting VDDP at 900mv if it's not.
> 
> For my 3800x the working setup is using split VDDG; you can set it in AMD Overclocking menu.
> VDDG CCD at at 950mv and VDDG IOD at 1050mv.
> 
> BTW you can try also F30 if it's available for the Pro, the IF stability is slightly different.


That's really interesting to know, thanks.

So far I have installed F30 after the other poster mentioned it above, and later this evening I'll just have to keep trying Apex Legends to see if I can force the issue. Otherwise move onto trying to mess with voltages to see if I can get it stable.

I had a look at that Zentimings app and interestingly the VDDP/VDDG values don't even show a value, just show up as 0, not sure why. Ryzen Master is reporting 1.1 on the SOC, 0.9976 on the VDDP and 0.9504 on the VDDG. Hwinfo is more different still, reports the SOC as between 1.069 and 1.075 and only reports VDDP at 0.9, can't see VDDG.


----------



## ManniX-ITA

ZafirZ said:


> That's really interesting to know, thanks.
> 
> So far I have installed F30 after the other poster mentioned it above, and later this evening I'll just have to keep trying Apex Legends to see if I can force the issue. Otherwise move onto trying to mess with voltages to see if I can get it stable.
> 
> I had a look at that Zentimings app and interestingly the VDDP/VDDG values don't even show a value, just show up as 0, not sure why. Ryzen Master is reporting 1.1 on the SOC, 0.9976 on the VDDP and 0.9504 on the VDDG. Hwinfo is more different still, reports the SOC as between 1.069 and 1.075 and only reports VDDP at 0.9, can't see VDDG.


For Zentimings try to reboot, the driver it's loaded dynamically and sometimes struggles till the next reboot.
You could probably get away easily with a small bump up on SOC voltage.
It may also help trying to lower the VDDP to 900; if it works the lower voltage will help signal integrity.


----------



## ZafirZ

ManniX-ITA said:


> For Zentimings try to reboot, the driver it's loaded dynamically and sometimes struggles till the next reboot.
> You could probably get away easily with a small bump up on SOC voltage.
> It may also help trying to lower the VDDP to 900; if it works the lower voltage will help signal integrity.


Rebooting didn't seem to help, still shows the voltages as 0. =/


----------



## ManniX-ITA

ZafirZ said:


> Rebooting didn't seem to help, still shows the voltages as 0. =/


Someone else had this issue but I don't remember how he fixed it...
Is it asking for administrative permissions at launch?


----------



## ZafirZ

ManniX-ITA said:


> Someone else had this issue but I don't remember how he fixed it...
> Is it asking for administrative permissions at launch?


It is yeah, which I accept.


----------



## Kha

ManniX-ITA said:


> Indeed if you have a use case for single core performances it's not the way to go.
> Love to do some testing but I always revert back to my PBO config.
> 
> Unless you can keep the same boost clock from PBO on the first CCX as static but it's very unlikely


Can you please share some light with PBO, as in what settings I should try etc ? I am basically stock now, with a -0.0875 negative offset, getting 518ST / 7360 MT in Cinebench.


----------



## panni

ZafirZ said:


> It is yeah, which I accept.


Do you have _anything_ else running, monitoring wise? I ran into the same issue when I had a separate app running, that uses the Ryzen Master DLL I think. Try and quit anything monitoring related and run ZenTimings then.


----------



## ManniX-ITA

Kha said:


> Can you please share some light with PBO, as in what settings I should try etc ? I am basically stock now, with a -0.875 negative offset, getting 518ST / 7360 MT in Cinebench.


You should for sure try with a less negative offset, something live -0.05v (guess you meant -0.0875v).
Run CB20 with HWInfo open and in the middle of the rendering take a note of cores effective clock, core VIDs average, temperature and PPT/TDC/EDC values, final score.
Set it to Enabled and again take a note of the same values.
Then post the results here and we can take it from there.


----------



## ZafirZ

panni said:


> Do you have _anything_ else running, monitoring wise? I ran into the same issue when I had a separate app running, that uses the Ryzen Master DLL I think. Try and quit anything monitoring related and run ZenTimings then.


Yeah I already thought of that. I shut down MSI Afterburner in case it was conflicting in some way, but that didn't seem to help. :I

I also already uninstalled any of gigabytes programs the other day and moved back to just controlling fan curve via bios instead of SIV.


----------



## Gabrlknght

Hi all, first time x570 pro wifi rev1.1 owner here - I've just built my first PC in over 20 years after working on Macs/Linux systems for web & app development. So far, my experience has been really great - here's what I've put together in the case, I've edited the list to remove the other accessories for the time being:

PCPartPicker Part List: Unavailable

CPU: AMD Ryzen 9 3900X 3.8 GHz 12-Core Processor
CPU Cooler: NZXT KRAKEN Z73 73.11 CFM Liquid CPU Cooler
Motherboard: Gigabyte X570 AORUS PRO WIFI ATX AM4 Motherboard
Memory: G.Skill Trident Z RGB 32 GB (2 x 16 GB) DDR4-3600 CL16 Memory
Storage: Gigabyte AORUS NVMe Gen4 1 TB M.2-2280 NVME Solid State Drive
Video Card: EVGA GeForce RTX 2070 SUPER 8 GB XC ULTRA GAMING Video Card
Case: NZXT H710i ATX Mid Tower Case
Power Supply: Corsair RM (2019) 750 W 80+ Gold Certified Fully Modular ATX Power Supply
Case Fan: NZXT AER RGB 2 91.19 CFM 140 mm Fan
Case Fan: NZXT AER RGB 2 52.44 CFM 120 mm Fans 3-Pack 
Custom: Lian-Li Strimer Plus 24pin RGB cable
Custom: Lian-Li Strimer Plus 8pin RGB cable

Now, w/ this information - I wanted to ask the group what has worked best to properly address tuning the CPU / RAM settings to get the best performance and load/idle temps possible. Right now the CPU is averaging around 43C in idle and I haven't been able to put it under load yet b/c the system has been unstable at its JEDEC 2133MHz spec when trying any content from Steam.

I've got Taiphoon Burner and 1usmus's DRAM calculator 1.7.3 giving me SAFE values for my 3600mhz RAM to try, but my main problem is that I'm having a hard time navigating the menu setup insideF30 BIOS revision settings - does anyone have any tips on where I can properly locate all these settings that need to be adjusted so I can properly test this? Am I overdoing it by looking for all of these values? Any feedback for this hapless newb is greatly appreciated. Thank you.

-g


----------



## Ren34

chucky27 said:


> Same here, F22 - 3400 is stable, F30 - even 3333 with loosened timings, manual high LLC and bumped voltages produces WHEA 19/20 once a day (no reboot).
> I will report it to GB support (unless it's AGESA's fault) and encourage everyone with F30 issues to do the same.


Has anyone figured out what the WHEA 20 errors are? I seem to get one every now and then pop up in the log, but still no symptoms.


----------



## ZafirZ

Okay I actually figured out what was blocking ZenTimings. Turns out it was Vanguard, ie the anti-cheat software for Valorant. I'd disabled the tray application at some point, but seems like that doesn't actually disable the anti-cheat, so it was blocking it but not telling me anything because you need the tray agent for it to tell you that it's blocked something. Don't you just love these extreme anti-cheat solutions.

ZenTimings reports the following as my voltage settings -
1.075 for SOC, 0.9976 for VDDP and 0.9504 for VDDG.


----------



## chucky27

Ren34 said:


> Has anyone figured out what the WHEA 20 errors are? I seem to get one every now and then pop up in the log, but still no symptoms.


I couldn't find the definitive answer, one forum had it as 'too low vcore', another as 'NorthBridge/SoC error'. For me on F30 they popped up simultaneously, WHEA 20 in the 'Kernel-WHEA-Errors log' and WHEA 19 in the 'System' log with the source 'WHEA-Logger'. WHEA 19 at least had a Bus/Interconnect message, but 20 was empty. Already reported to GB and back to rock-stable F22


----------



## Kha

ManniX-ITA said:


> You should for sure try with a less negative offset, something live -0.05v (guess you meant -0.0875v).
> Run CB20 with HWInfo open and in the middle of the rendering take a note of cores effective clock, core VIDs average, temperature and PPT/TDC/EDC values, final score.
> Set it to Enabled and again take a note of the same values.
> Then post the results here and we can take it from there.


My bad, yes, it's 0.0875. Tried also with 0.05v but 0.0875v seems for me the best boost possible via negative offset. Will post the screenshots in several minutes.


----------



## Kha

Thats with PBO on Auto, negative offset -0.0875v.


----------



## Kha

And thats with PBO enabled.


----------



## MyUsername

Kha said:


> And thats with PBO enabled.



Yeah that's about right, PBO is a bit crap. -0.0875v is a bit excessive as it can cripple single thread performance but gives a small boost in MT. If you want the best of both worlds you could set EDC 1 with high PPT 230 and TDC 140. Use TDC as a throttle as your cpu may get hot, mine gets to 78'C with CB20, but start crunching prime95 with FFT 128 I can easily reach 95'C, gauge it with HWinfo and limit TDC until you're comfortable with temps. You could see numbers at 7500-7700 on CB20 depending how good you cooling is. CPU C-state needs to be disabled for EDC 1 to work.


----------



## ManniX-ITA

Gabrlknght said:


> Hi all, first time x570 pro wifi rev1.1 owner here - I've just built my first PC in over 20 years after working on Macs/Linux systems for web & app development. So far, my experience has been really great - here's what I've put together in the case, I've edited the list to remove the other accessories for the time being:
> 
> PCPartPicker Part List: Unavailable
> 
> CPU: AMD Ryzen 9 3900X 3.8 GHz 12-Core Processor
> CPU Cooler: NZXT KRAKEN Z73 73.11 CFM Liquid CPU Cooler
> Motherboard: Gigabyte X570 AORUS PRO WIFI ATX AM4 Motherboard
> Memory: G.Skill Trident Z RGB 32 GB (2 x 16 GB) DDR4-3600 CL16 Memory
> Storage: Gigabyte AORUS NVMe Gen4 1 TB M.2-2280 NVME Solid State Drive
> Video Card: EVGA GeForce RTX 2070 SUPER 8 GB XC ULTRA GAMING Video Card
> Case: NZXT H710i ATX Mid Tower Case
> Power Supply: Corsair RM (2019) 750 W 80+ Gold Certified Fully Modular ATX Power Supply
> Case Fan: NZXT AER RGB 2 91.19 CFM 140 mm Fan
> Case Fan: NZXT AER RGB 2 52.44 CFM 120 mm Fans 3-Pack
> Custom: Lian-Li Strimer Plus 24pin RGB cable
> Custom: Lian-Li Strimer Plus 8pin RGB cable
> 
> Now, w/ this information - I wanted to ask the group what has worked best to properly address tuning the CPU / RAM settings to get the best performance and load/idle temps possible. Right now the CPU is averaging around 43C in idle and I haven't been able to put it under load yet b/c the system has been unstable at its JEDEC 2133MHz spec when trying any content from Steam.
> 
> I've got Taiphoon Burner and 1usmus's DRAM calculator 1.7.3 giving me SAFE values for my 3600mhz RAM to try, but my main problem is that I'm having a hard time navigating the menu setup insideF30 BIOS revision settings - does anyone have any tips on where I can properly locate all these settings that need to be adjusted so I can properly test this? Am I overdoing it by looking for all of these values? Any feedback for this hapless newb is greatly appreciated. Thank you.
> 
> -g


It's weird that is unstable at 2133MHz... you should try to find out what's the issue before attempting to configure manual timings.
Is the XMP profile also unstable?



Ren34 said:


> Has anyone figured out what the WHEA 20 errors are? I seem to get one every now and then pop up in the log, but still no symptoms.


I get a few as well with F30. I just don't mind, doesn't seem to be a concern.



ZafirZ said:


> Okay I actually figured out what was blocking ZenTimings. Turns out it was Vanguard, ie the anti-cheat software for Valorant. I'd disabled the tray application at some point, but seems like that doesn't actually disable the anti-cheat, so it was blocking it but not telling me anything because you need the tray agent for it to tell you that it's blocked something. Don't you just love these extreme anti-cheat solutions.
> 
> ZenTimings reports the following as my voltage settings -
> 1.075 for SOC, 0.9976 for VDDP and 0.9504 for VDDG.


Forgot about Vanguard... it's a virus.


----------



## ManniX-ITA

Kha said:


> View attachment 2460487
> 
> 
> And thats with PBO enabled.


You should try to configure manually PBO.
But a negative offset that big could have a negative effect.
Is there a reason for it?
I'm using a negative offset because I get better performances but doesn't seem the case with yours.
Which BIOS version are you using?


----------



## Kha

ManniX-ITA said:


> You should try to configure manually PBO.
> But a negative offset that big could have a negative effect.
> Is there a reason for it?
> I'm using a negative offset because I get better performances but doesn't seem the case with yours.
> Which BIOS version are you using?


F22, my temperatures are quite higher with normal voltage and the MT performance in Cinebench is 7100 tops, while with negative offset goes 7350. 
In ST I get 518 with default voltage and same 518 with negative. Can you teach me me how I should modify the settings ?



MyUsername said:


> Yeah that's about right, PBO is a bit crap. -0.0875v is a bit excessive as it can cripple single thread performance but gives a small boost in MT. If you want the best of both worlds you could set EDC 1 with high PPT 230 and TDC 140. Use TDC as a throttle as your cpu may get hot, mine gets to 78'C with CB20, but start crunching prime95 with FFT 128 I can easily reach 95'C, gauge it with HWinfo and limit TDC until you're comfortable with temps. You could see numbers at 7500-7700 on CB20 depending how good you cooling is. CPU C-state needs to be disabled for EDC 1 to work.


Thanks for the tips, will try them.


----------



## Kha

Thanks @MyUsername

But isn't EDC1 dangerous ?


----------



## MyUsername

Kha said:


> Thanks @MyUsername
> 
> But isn't EDC1 dangerous ?


I'm not too sure there would be any danger as all you're doing is raising the amount of amps at a certain temperature with TDC as long you keep an eye on the temps and you don't do 1000s of benckmarks it should be okay. My CPU does maintain a slightly higher clock on MT 4.35GHz under 60'C and 4.2GHz high temps all core, I've monitored the CPU voltages and they look normal compared to stock or PBO. Manually overclocking the CPU to the limit or running the CPU at high temperatures with high Amps will accelerate the CPUs degradation.

Maintaining low temperatures as you always hit the TDC limit first, high stable IF and good timings is key to performance, and tbh I can't tell the difference between EDC 1 or stock if I'm not benching. Just set it up and enjoy.


----------



## ManniX-ITA

Kha said:


> Thanks @MyUsername
> 
> But isn't EDC1 dangerous ?


I'm using EDC bug since more than 6 months without any issue.
Indeed it's a higher overclocking than without but it's still within AMD specs.
If you want to avoid an higher than normal degradation then the best way is, as said, limiting with PPT or TDC.
I use PPT because for a 3800x the TDC is low and using it to limit is affecting single core performances.
With a 3900x you should be able to use TDC as well. But I still would use PPT.
TDC is tied to EDC and an artificial limit can cripple ST with some light workload and in general the performance behavior.

Now... you asked for it so be prepared for a long read and even more longer testing 

You should take a baseline reference score with PBO Disabled.
Take note of the temperature and score of CB20.

Then go to AMD Overclocking and PBO menu:










I would first test without the EDC bug and go for it later.
Finding a good configuration for the EDC bug can be really hard, if possible at all, and take a very long time.

Set the vCore voltage to Auto for now.
Set also all vCore LLC, SOC LLC, vCore Protection and PWM Phase control to Auto.

Now we are going to look for the FIT values.
As above PBO Advanced, PBO Limits Manual.
Set Scalar at 1x and Boost Clock at 200 MHz.

Set PPT/EDC/TDC to the max values, don't remember if it's 1000 or more.
Open HWInfo and run the CB20 MT bench, note the CPU Core Voltage SVI2 in HWInfo.
Run also Prime 95 SmallFFT and note again the vCore SVI2 (just wait the clock to stabilize a few minutes than stop it).
Hope you have a decent cooling because this could easily get the CPU to 95c and more.

Now there's a catch here; these are your FIT values at your current thermals.
You want to see how far you can go, you have to set everything you have at max speed.
Fans, pumps, whatever you are using to cool down max it.
If you have an AC set it at lowest temp and cool down the room for 2 hours with the PC off.
Or if it's winter keep the window open. Do your best to have the lowest temp.

These are the so called FIT voltages for your CPU at these loads.

Lower voltages = better binning.
You may want to stay within this value and +50mV for the best performances.
But it really depends on your cooling.
If you stay within these values with a sub-optimal cooling the CPU will go slower, not faster.
But it's your highest target, you may want to know if you upgrade your cooling.
It's also a reference for your next actions if you want to get the OC.

Now set PPT to 300 and TDC/EDC to 230.
This should be enough to cover max power usage for a 3900x.

Run CB20 and not the PPT/TDC/EDC max values in HWInfo.
Now use these values as 70% reference for PBO Manual limits.
If TDC max is 120 set as limit 170, etc

Set the CPU vCore LLC and SOC LLC to High.

Instead of CB20 now use the CPU-z benchmark and if you don't have it download Geekbench.
CB20 is slow, you need something quicker to evaluate ST and MT performances.

*Now pay attention because this is VERY important.*

CPU-z bench will show you a score while running and a final one.
It's a reference benchmark so Intel and AMD boosting are tailored to give you the best final score.
That's okay, it's how it works and you get the best final score than the boosting will work better.

*But it's MORE important to watch the how the score changes while the bench is in progress.*
The perfect MT score will start at a value and slowly decline just a bit. eg. 8250 and slowly down to 8190.
The perfect ST score will start at a value and slowly go upward just a bit. eg. 515 and slowly up to 520.

This is really hard to achieve of course, especially on MT as the thermal constraint will probably cripple the score very quickly.
If you keep getting the MT score crashing down or going down and up raise the SOC voltage with an offset, better not more than 1.15v.

If something is wrong the bench will start low and end high, will start high and crumble down and then high again or stay low.
I guess you got a picture at this point.

You need to run the CPU-z bench at least 3-5 times with a 30s-60s interval in between.
Keep in mind the behavior and note the score. The behavior is likely to be bad now.
Now run CB20 and Geekbench and note the scores.
Don't mind about the absolute scores, you only need them as a reference for the next tests.

It's going to be ugly; in your case you already know that at this point the voltage is too high and thermals too.
Anyone else would have now to start looking if a positive or negative offset is improving the situation.
You already know a negative offset is better for you but don't take for granted your current one.
The settings are already much different at this point.

Start checking with a -0.05v and go a bit down and up.
Find the best one for behavior more than final score.
My guess is you'll end up with something in between -0.08v and -0.05v.

Validate with Geekebench you really get higher scores and if so do the same with CB20.

Now once you have found the perfect spot you need to move onto the Scalar setting.
Scalar at 10x will add around 50mV in ST and about 20-25mV in MT load.
You want to use the max possible scalar as will help max boost clock in ST.
But it's not always possible and not always the best for performances.
It depends on your cooling and silicon; if your binning is good a lower voltage could work better than a higher one.
If your thermals are bad a higher voltage could cripple the performances.
But thermals here are less relevant because it's ST and usually much easier to handle for your cooling.

If you are lazy you can just set to Auto and test the offset a bit lower or higher to see what's the best.
But I recommend against it if you want to get the best ST performances.

Now test with Scalar at 2x,4x,6x,8x,10x.

Check for the CPU-z performances.
You are aiming for at least 530-535 points and steady behavior.
Give also a look at the MT behavior that is not crumbling down and you get a decent score.

If going higher with scalar is worse than your negative offset is too high; set it lower. eg from -0.05v to -0.05125 
Just use the next step and test again.
Select the best higher Scalar you can use, usually is from 4x and higher.
At this point you must have reached a good ST score with CPU-z.

Move onto the max boost clock; if everything is right if set from 0 to 75MHz the ST score will drop.
Check with 100 to 200 MHz what's the best; mine works best with 200 but for many 100 or 150 is better.

Validate that you have better scores than previously recorded and already good in absolute.

In general your MT scores and especially CB20 MT could be not the best.
You know you have a thermal constraint and this will cripple the MT performances.

Run CB20 MT and check the PPT/TDC/EDC max values.
Now use these values as 75/80% reference for PBO Manual limits.
If TDC max is 120 set as limit 160, etc

Now you need a long testing session with CB20 MT.
Run it with TDC values a bit lower and a bit higher (+/-15) in steps of 2 or 5, depends how much time you have.

Now you should also check with EDC set at 0 (default motherboard value).
Depending on the AGESA version it could give you better performances even if the resulting value is the same as what you set manually.

Once you have the best value for score move to EDC and do the same.
Verify with Geekbench and CPU-z as well when you test EDC values.

Once you have the best value for CB20 score move to PPT and do the same.
Now go back to TDC and verify it's still the best value.

Do a full round of benchmarks; you should have reached the best scores overall for both ST and MT in all benchmarks.
Check CB20 MT SVI2 vCore voltage, should be around or slightly higher than your FIT voltage recorded above; if too much higher something is wrong.
When you run benchmarks give always a look in HWInfo to Core VIDs and Effective clock at 100%; if there are drops something is wrong.

Now you can try to run Prime95 with LargeFFT and check the temperature and voltages.
You should be around or slightly higher than your FIT voltage, as above.
Check how's the temperature; if it's too much, above 90c, it's better to limit PPT.
Your CB20 MT score could go down but only just a bit.

Now you can start fine-tuning testing different settings for LLC, PWM and vCore protection.
These are my settings:










But really depends on your setup which are the best for you.
In general I've seen most people are using something similar.

Now if you want to try EDC bug it's much more complex...
The best EDC level could be anything between 1 and 30 something.
The offset will change and is probably going to be 1-2 step more positive than your best for normal EDC.

Consider you could have to repeat most of the steps above for each EDC value you test to find the best one.

But you can expect CPU-z single score to go from 530-540 to 550-560.
And the CPU-z MT score up to 100-200 more.
This will come with a thermal price to pay, mine is 5c more.
So if you are already too much constrained the bug could be ineffective, no matter what you try.
It could be ineffective just because your silicon doesn't like...
So be advised it could cost you a long testing and end up with zero results.


----------



## ManniX-ITA

So I'm happy to report that after so much troubling I'm finally on F30 with rock solid stability like F12a.
It was not easy to find out what was the root cause of the issue...

Hopefully this lesson learned and knowledge can be helpful to others as well.

The F2x were a mess overall but with F30a except poor performances it was quite stable.
That on F30 I could get better performances with no USB vdroops and audio crackling but still SATA corruption and random clock was really puzzling.

Then I started to get SATA corruption with F12a as well... ***???
I went back to the latest changes in the profile and found the culprit.
I had pretty recently changed the memory overclock profile.
Pretty extreme for my Hynix DJR but also tested and stressed thoroughly with TM5, Kahru and y-cruncher.

So what was the trigger for data corruption also on F12a?
The virtualization, the SVM mode.

SVM is probably the worst piece of silicon in this Ryzen processor.
On Intel it has a small hit on OC and temperature.
Here it's a mess... the temperature goes high like crazy and the spread spectrum cuts a whole 1.1 MHz from my FSB instead of the usual 0.1-0.2 MHz.
This of course has a huge negative impact on the performances as well.

So I keep it always disabled unless I need it.
Since I had to test some stuff with Virtualbox I did enable it and got SATA corruption, disabled all fine.

Previously I had correlated the SATA corruption issues to IF stability but that's wrong.
The IMC is impacted by IF issues and that's what is causing SATA corruption.
But the IF may be working fine and you still get SATA corruption if there's something wrong with the IMC or memory configuration.

From the previous testing with F2x, old conservative profile, clearly the IMC is weaker and prone to instability with the latest AGESA.
The random clock issue is linked to it and only happens with the latest AGESA.

This kind of instability was really hard to spot. I didn't test it more than TM5 with 4 cycles with F30.
Should have tested more and maybe I would have spotted it. But maybe.
With F12a was looking perfectly stable till SVM was enabled.
And would have been probably with F30 as well except the SATA and clock issues popping up randomly.

Another problem is even y-cruncher can miss this kind of subtle instability.
It is not a real workload and even if it pass doesn't mean something else is not affected.
Not really testing the memory like TM5/Kahru and the CPU is stressed in a very specific way.

Here for sure thermals have a primary role; on F30 my CPU doesn't work reliably with VDDG at 950mV, had to raise it to 1050mV.
This for sure is the main trigger for the IMC instability versus F12a.

So the best way I found to make the profile stable is to test it with SVM enabled.
The problem/advantage with SVM is that when enabled is going to hit really hard the IMC.
When I started TM5 to verify instead of passing the 25 cycles the computer rebooted around 8-10 cycles.

Not the best but very convenient!
TM5 does not stress much the CPU or IF, if almost at all.
This keeps the IMC not much naturally in a too much comfortable thermal profile.
But with SVM enabled it's another story. It's like you are testing memory while stressing the CPU.

*If you want to be sure your memory OC profile and IMC are rock solid test with TM5/Kahru and SVM enabled.*

I don't advise to test with SVM enabled with y-cruncher stress test cause the temperatures can go crazy high.
Unless of course you have adequate cooling.

At the end a small tRFC adjustment, it was way too aggressive, and a +0.1v on VDIMM did the trick.
Now I can pass TM5 with 25 cycles also with SVM enabled.
No more SATA or clock issues so far!


----------



## Kha

Thx @ManniX-ITA will start to read right away. A bit scared, tho...


----------



## ManniX-ITA

Kha said:


> Thx @ManniX-ITA will start to read right away. A bit scared, tho...


You better be 
Of course you can take shortcuts; use some suggested settings, test less and with higher granularity, set scalar and boost clock to Auto...
But you are probably not going to see the same performances you see around others are showing off.
No pain, no gain!


----------



## V1TRU

Hi,
Does someone replaced Matthew as community contact?

I have important infos on bluetooth problem after sleep that could help BIOS team in fixing such problem.

If someone of Gigabyte is reading this please write me in private, thanks


----------



## dansi

With the Zen3 leaks, im thinking to just jump to it and forget about tweaking Zen2.
There is only so much knobs left for Zen2.


----------



## ManniX-ITA

V1TRU said:


> Hi,
> Does someone replaced Matthew as community contact?
> 
> I have important infos on bluetooth problem after sleep that could help BIOS team in fixing such problem.
> 
> If someone of Gigabyte is reading this please write me in private, thanks


Good luck... nobody replaced him.
You can try to open a support ticket.
Probably wouldn't work, you'll get stuck at first level support.
Maybe you can try pinging *stasio*


----------



## Kha

dansi said:


> With the Zen3 leaks, im thinking to just jump to it and forget about tweaking Zen2.
> There is only so much knobs left for Zen2.


Wholeheartedly agree, yet the prices more probably will be insane if the jump of performance is according to what leaks tell. A couple more days and we'll see )


----------



## TheBrandon

Love the quality of this board but you just never know what you're going to get with updates. 
I am attempting to run 1900:1900 on 16 x 2 Samsung B Dies my pair doing very well in testing (I do have to run 1.5v in a Thermaltake P3) for 3800 @ CL14. My 3900 purchased day one has been very good with no issues. I update to F30 and am struggling. No issues with the beta version.

Short version, memtest good. Userbench good. It was getting late but I ran into a place I could not launch games as they'd crash almost instantly. On others, it'd crash after a few minutes whea error. Finally after some changes to VDDG and VDDR and I believe killing XMP I played for about 35 minutes until I started really getting system slow down but not frames. Textures falling out, potato graphics. Eventually crashed to desktop. USB devices include Mic, Stream Deck, to Monitor with an additional 2 devices, Keyboard, mouse, I feel like I am missing more on USB.

I'm shooting for the lowest possible system latency with the best gaming performance and now I am questioning everything. Where exactly do I change VDDR and VDDG? Is one spot better or over ride the other? Where should those and SOC be changed? What should starting voltages be at? I want to keep it safe but not sure what is what with some of the changes in terms of location any more. Make a change in one spot, its not reflected in another. I have an open case, CPU and GPU have CLC. Case is close to vent and my room is cooler. I keep my house at an auspiciously comfortable 69 degrees. I am extremely close I feel like but missing something on my target. I have no sata connections, I have 3 nvmes all on the board.

Is there a short and sweet version of what I am trying to accomplish. No idea why F30 is being so fussy. Beta was good. When I updated to the beat I was pretty shocked it maintained my bios settings. When I updated to F30, all were gone so its starting over time. Dang board had me up late and I should have called it good for the evening instead of not focusing on the changes and what did and didn't make a difference.

Thanks all!!!

EDIT Inaccurately listed bios version.


----------



## bigcid10

V1TRU said:


> Hi,
> Does someone replaced Matthew as community contact?
> 
> I have important infos on bluetooth problem after sleep that could help BIOS team in fixing such problem.
> 
> If someone of Gigabyte is reading this please write me in private, thanks


Maybe he can fly out and meet you personally,lol
Why don't you share what info you have with the forum ?
is it top secret ?


----------



## V1TRU

bigcid10 said:


> Maybe he can fly out and meet you personally,lol
> Why don't you share what info you have with the forum ?
> is it top secret ?


Yeah will do, but if they release a bios version with fix they will clean the mess for all the people with a AX200 card, not only for who will read this thread.

I'm trying everything to be sure that this fix I found is permanent and survives Windows updates, chipset drivers updates etc.

In a couple of days will post again if it's real, hope that's the case. 

If you don't have bluetooth problems after Windows sleep you will not be affected by this anyway


----------



## rissie

I did have to tweak Vddp and Vddg for F30 vs previous bioses. I went to 900 and 950 vs 800 and 850 for previous bioses. Right now I've just set it to auto which seems to work also. 



TheBrandon said:


> Love the quality of this board but you just never know what you're going to get with updates.
> I am attempting to run 1900:1900 on 16 x 2 Samsung B Dies my pair doing very well in testing (I do have to run 1.5v in a Thermaltake P3) for 3800 @ CL14. My 3900 purchased day one has been very good with no issues. I update to F30 and am struggling. No issues with the beta version.
> 
> Short version, memtest good. Userbench good. It was getting late but I ran into a place I could not launch games as they'd crash almost instantly. On others, it'd crash after a few minutes whea error. Finally after some changes to VDDG and VDDR and I believe killing XMP I played for about 35 minutes until I started really getting system slow down but not frames. Textures falling out, potato graphics. Eventually crashed to desktop. USB devices include Mic, Stream Deck, to Monitor with an additional 2 devices, Keyboard, mouse, I feel like I am missing more on USB.
> 
> I'm shooting for the lowest possible system latency with the best gaming performance and now I am questioning everything. Where exactly do I change VDDR and VDDG? Is one spot better or over ride the other? Where should those and SOC be changed? What should starting voltages be at? I want to keep it safe but not sure what is what with some of the changes in terms of location any more. Make a change in one spot, its not reflected in another. I have an open case, CPU and GPU have CLC. Case is close to vent and my room is cooler. I keep my house at an auspiciously comfortable 69 degrees. I am extremely close I feel like but missing something on my target. I have no sata connections, I have 3 nvmes all on the board.
> 
> Is there a short and sweet version of what I am trying to accomplish. No idea why F30 is being so fussy. Beta was good. When I updated to the beat I was pretty shocked it maintained my bios settings. When I updated to F30, all were gone so its starting over time. Dang board had me up late and I should have called it good for the evening instead of not focusing on the changes and what did and didn't make a difference.
> 
> Thanks all!!!
> 
> EDIT Inaccurately listed bios version.


----------



## ManniX-ITA

TheBrandon said:


> Love the quality of this board but you just never know what you're going to get with updates.
> I am attempting to run 1900:1900 on 16 x 2 Samsung B Dies my pair doing very well in testing (I do have to run 1.5v in a Thermaltake P3) for 3800 @ CL14. My 3900 purchased day one has been very good with no issues. I update to F30 and am struggling. No issues with the beta version.
> 
> Short version, memtest good. Userbench good. It was getting late but I ran into a place I could not launch games as they'd crash almost instantly. On others, it'd crash after a few minutes whea error. Finally after some changes to VDDG and VDDR and I believe killing XMP I played for about 35 minutes until I started really getting system slow down but not frames. Textures falling out, potato graphics. Eventually crashed to desktop. USB devices include Mic, Stream Deck, to Monitor with an additional 2 devices, Keyboard, mouse, I feel like I am missing more on USB.
> 
> I'm shooting for the lowest possible system latency with the best gaming performance and now I am questioning everything. Where exactly do I change VDDR and VDDG? Is one spot better or over ride the other? Where should those and SOC be changed? What should starting voltages be at? I want to keep it safe but not sure what is what with some of the changes in terms of location any more. Make a change in one spot, its not reflected in another. I have an open case, CPU and GPU have CLC. Case is close to vent and my room is cooler. I keep my house at an auspiciously comfortable 69 degrees. I am extremely close I feel like but missing something on my target. I have no sata connections, I have 3 nvmes all on the board.
> 
> Is there a short and sweet version of what I am trying to accomplish. No idea why F30 is being so fussy. Beta was good. When I updated to the beat I was pretty shocked it maintained my bios settings. When I updated to F30, all were gone so its starting over time. Dang board had me up late and I should have called it good for the evening instead of not focusing on the changes and what did and didn't make a difference.
> 
> Thanks all!!!
> 
> EDIT Inaccurately listed bios version.


Yes, beta was more stable for me as well, but also slower.

I guess for VDDR you mean VDDP.
It's better to change them in AMD Overclocking, you have there also split VDDG CCD/IOD.
I've been running VDDP/VDDG at 900/950 since ever but on F30 had to use VDDG CCD 950 and IOD 1050 to make it stable.

For the issue you are describing seems VDDG could be the only problem, try first with that.
Post a Ryzen Master screenshot.

You also try to bump SOC voltage with an offset (setting a specific voltage doesn't work, at least for me).
With IF 1900 and so low latency usually a 1.12-1.15v is required.
Best not to touch VDDP; should be a 900 or 950.
The memory controller with the latest AGESA is weaker, worse than earlier releases in F30.
I'm going to test now if bumping up VDDP helps but usually doesn't; higher voltage means stronger signal but also more noise.


----------



## Seadersn

something strange is going on with aorus x570 master (1.1 here) and its bios versions since f20. it's fact, that ifclk 1900 gives whea errors now on windoze boot with bios f30, beginning with bios f2x series. a 3900x which was stable with ifclk 1900 in bios f11 without any errors now gives whea error id 19 and sometimes 18 in f20 and up.Â 

pls, can someone tell what's wrong here? there are several ppl really p... off about this and gb support seemingly isn't able to handle these tickets correctly. of course it is overclocking and not guaranteed etc pp, but gigabyte is advertising its oc capability, and it's a pity since it was running just fine before bios f20 series so something must have changed; on other brands boards this isn't a problem, e.g. msi, asus and asrock (i don't want them, i really like this master board ).

this special cpu here was tested on another brands board and reaches the 1900 w/o any problems, w/o any whea errors, with even lower voltages. so, pls, gigabyte: what's up, what did you change that this capability is lost now? can you fix this pls? this is giving disadvantage over other boards.

sry


----------



## ManniX-ITA

Seadersn said:


> something strange is going on with aorus x570 master (1.1 here) and its bios versions since f20. it's fact, that ifclk 1900 gives whea errors now on windoze boot with bios f30, beginning with bios f2x series. a 3900x which was stable with ifclk 1900 in bios f11 without any errors now gives whea error id 19 and sometimes 18 in f20 and up.Â
> 
> pls, can someone tell what's wrong here? there are several ppl really p... off about this and gb support seemingly isn't able to handle these tickets correctly. of course it is overclocking and not guaranteed etc pp, but gigabyte is advertising its oc capability, and it's a pity since it was running just fine before bios f20 series so something must have changed; on other brands boards this isn't a problem, e.g. msi, asus and asrock (i don't want them, i really like this master board ).
> 
> this special cpu here was tested on another brands board and reaches the 1900 w/o any problems, w/o any whea errors, with even lower voltages. so, pls, gigabyte: what's up, what did you change that this capability is lost now? can you fix this pls? this is giving disadvantage over other boards.
> 
> sry


We are all in the same situation. Mine too is error free with F12a and popping WHEA errors with F30.
What did change is the AGESA. This is maybe one of the few issues were GB can't help.

If you get WHEA errors doesn't necessarily means that you didn't have before with a previous AGESA.
It's more likely, considering more or less everyone gets them with the new BIOS, that previously were just not *reported*.

Best way to find out if it's the mainboard or not is to use another board with *the same AGESA and SMU version* in the bios release.
If someone can do this type of test would be great.


----------



## Seadersn

the asus board had 1.0.8.0 instead of .1, so not comparable as it looks. smu version unknown.

what's an additional indicator: spontaneous reboots, with an whea error id 18 beforehand. these didn't happen with f11, but with f20 and up. so i'd say, that the theory that these errors were present before f2x too but only invisible to the user is not fully applicable, imo?


----------



## ManniX-ITA

Seadersn said:


> the asus board had 1.0.8.0 instead of .1, so not comparable as it looks. smu version unknown.
> 
> what's an additional indicator: spontaneous reboots, with an whea error id 18 beforehand. these didn't happen with f11, but with f20 and up. so i'd say, that the theory that these errors were present before f2x too but only invisible to the user is not fully applicable, imo?


Spontaneous reboots it's another story.
Not all WHEA errors are of the same kind 

Just got a WHEA error 18 testing for a solution and triggered a reboot.
But these are serious (Cache Hierarchy Error), marked as Error, not like the 19 which is a warning (Bus/Interconnect Error).
Usually means there's an instability with the IMC/memory.
If you see my post above with the new AGESA the IMC is weaker and needs less tight timings and more VDIMM to be stable.

Had a bunch of those 18 with the memory borderline stable and didn't triggered a reboot.
Never seen WHEA Error 20 so I can't judge...

With WHEA error 18 another possible solution is to increase VDDG.


----------



## Seadersn

jip, the vddg solution... hmm, i'll test f11 against f30 anyway this weekend with exactly same settings, let's see what's coming out 

thx for all your replies so far  i didn't read anything in this thread btw, will do this when driving home this evening via bus  every info is welcome.


----------



## ManniX-ITA

Lots of interesting info on this thread, thanks to all members sharing their experience


----------



## Nighthog

The new agesa is more fickle with your vSOC, VDDP & VDDG voltages. 

Basically earlier bios where more forgiving with un-tuned settings while F20-F30 are more needing to have proper settings for stability. FCLK in general didn't want to stay as stable as earlier. 
Those who get WHEA errors, it's a voltage issue. adjust them until it goes away.

VDDP 900mv was ok for a long time but I really notice it wants to stay in the 1050mv range for better usability. It for sure needs that @ 4600-4800Mhz Memory speeds, you can't boot with a 900mv VDDP at those speeds. 
VDDG is best to use the CCD / IOD separate. FCLK doesn't like the CCD voltage to be too high if using 1900FCLK.
IOD is often required and better to have matched or higher to you CCD voltage. 

But there are issues with VDDG, you get system bus interrupts/hiccups if they are not "right" for your choice of FCLK. Like it stutters and then you might have a cascade of errors or issues in windows for a moment. Depending on choice of voltage the error will shift from one area to another, at one voltage it might give audio issues, at another voltage it's USB issues, at another it will cause blue-screens & graphics driver crashes. At other voltages it's IMC hiccups or just spews a long tail of memory errors. The voltage can and will shift the "problem" around. You might get lucky and push it into an area that you don't use that much and have it stable as such if you really are pushing FCLK too much.

WHEA errors I noted where in my own case related to VDDG CCD. If I used a 1000-1040mv range it was pushing WHEA errors. If using above 1040mv I got Audio crackle. I need to stay 950-975mv CCD for 1900FCLK for least amount of problems.


----------



## GoforceReloaded

*I can confirm that F30 bios are bugged on X570 Xtreme.*

With bios F30, when i'm going to the bios (and change something, or not), sometimes PC fail to boot on W10 ... : PC hard reboot (shutdown + restart) after ~1-2 ring of loading W10. (It can happen 2X in a row, until you have a blue screen with the repair of windows, if i just hit "ENTER" to retry, it will work without problem ...)

*Re flashed F5B - F12F - F22 (I don't have this issue and i tried a lot of time to get it xD, like ~30+ reboot with change in bios).

Back to F30 : same issue.*

Flashed with flashrom.


----------



## Kha

GoforceReloaded said:


> PC hard reboot (shutdown + restart) after ~1-2 ring of loading W10.


That's exactly my issue with F30 on X570 pro. Same settings as before, just hard reboots, totally out of the blue / perfect memtests, stress tests etc. Went back to F22.


----------



## ManniX-ITA

Today I've made almost 12 hours of y-cruncher testing to see if I could find a way to get rid of WHEA Error 19.

The result is that BIOS F30 is unstable... I will roll-back to F12a.

I have tested with SVM Enabled almost the all time to stress even more.
Running y-cruncher typically triggers a Code 19 during the first run.
Apparently doesn't harm stability or performances but at the end I've done a longer testing.
I have decreased SOC Voltage offset from +0.5v to +0.3v, from 1.14v to 1.12v and disabled SVM.
y-cruncher stress test failed with an error on Core 5 after 3 WHEA Code 19 and 85 minutes.
First time I see y-cruncher failing on my system.

In the meantime, despite passing 25 cycles of TM5, I noticed a few times random clock and once SATA corruption.
I had to raise VDDP to 950, put another +0.1v on VDIMM and another +16 on tRFC.

Overall this increase in voltages is completely crazy.
The temperatures are higher and slowing down the memory has obviously a negative impact on performances.
There's really no reason other than the upgraded microcode to keep F30 and the cost it's not worth it.

Seems like all problems are coming from the new AGESA but I don't see MSI/ASUS owners having all these issues.


----------



## TheBrandon

ManniX-ITA said:


> Yes, beta was more stable for me as well, but also slower.
> 
> I guess for VDDR you mean VDDP.
> It's better to change them in AMD Overclocking, you have there also split VDDG CCD/IOD.
> I've been running VDDP/VDDG at 900/950 since ever but on F30 had to use VDDG CCD 950 and IOD 1050 to make it stable.
> 
> For the issue you are describing seems VDDG could be the only problem, try first with that.
> Post a Ryzen Master screenshot.
> 
> You also try to bump SOC voltage with an offset (setting a specific voltage doesn't work, at least for me).
> With IF 1900 and so low latency usually a 1.12-1.15v is required.
> Best not to touch VDDP; should be a 900 or 950.
> The memory controller with the latest AGESA is weaker, worse than earlier releases in F30.
> I'm going to test now if bumping up VDDP helps but usually doesn't; higher voltage means stronger signal but also more noise.



Thank you sir. Man, I've lost some faith in the next CPU I know regardless will end up in this machine this month. From Tweaker, I didn't have any luck bumping VCORE SOC and wasn't sure the exact workflow for setting the offset. Where is this done at? 

Did you deal with any mouse weirdness but everything checks out in LatencyMon? 

Should I just roll back? Hate to not beat on it but also don't want to destroy anything with values that may override something else or whatever else is going on with F30.


----------



## KedarWolf

ManniX-ITA said:


> Today I've made almost 12 hours of y-cruncher testing to see if I could find a way to get rid of WHEA Error 19.
> 
> The result is that BIOS F30 is unstable... I will roll-back to F12a.
> 
> I have tested with SVM Enabled almost the all time to stress even more.
> Running y-cruncher typically triggers a Code 19 during the first run.
> Apparently doesn't harm stability or performances but at the end I've done a longer testing.
> I have decreased SOC Voltage offset from +0.5v to +0.3v, from 1.14v to 1.12v and disabled SVM.
> y-cruncher stress test failed with an error on Core 5 after 3 WHEA Code 19 and 85 minutes.
> First time I see y-cruncher failing on my system.
> 
> In the meantime, despite passing 25 cycles of TM5, I noticed a few times random clock and once SATA corruption.
> I had to raise VDDP to 950, put another +0.1v on VDIMM and another +16 on tRFC.
> 
> Overall this increase in voltages is completely crazy.
> The temperatures are higher and slowing down the memory has obviously a negative impact on performances.
> There's really no reason other than the upgraded microcode to keep F30 and the cost it's not worth it.
> 
> Seems like all problems are coming from the new AGESA but I don't see MSI/ASUS owners having all these issues.


I haven't been able to run 3800 MHz on memory on my MSI board since the AGESA 1.0.0.5 BIOS and with that BIOS I can do 14-16-8-21-19 42 2T with a tCWL of 12 TM5 stable.

I get really impressive bandwidth, tRFC at 252, and latency in the 61.7ns range so I've stuck with it.


----------



## ManniX-ITA

TheBrandon said:


> Thank you sir. Man, I've lost some faith in the next CPU I know regardless will end up in this machine this month. From Tweaker, I didn't have any luck bumping VCORE SOC and wasn't sure the exact workflow for setting the offset. Where is this done at?
> 
> Did you deal with any mouse weirdness but everything checks out in LatencyMon?
> 
> Should I just roll back? Hate to not beat on it but also don't want to destroy anything with values that may override something else or whatever else is going on with F30.


You have to set VCORE SOC to Normal and and the offset in Dynamic VCORE SOC (DVID).

Yes, the USB vdroops will cause issues with USB peripherals.
That's almost all the times an issue with an insufficient VDDG.
Sometime also if it's too much but usually in that case you don't have USB vdroops but terrible performances in ST and MT benchmarks.

Since you already have these kind of issues, it's better to roll-back in my opinion.
Will make you life much easier.



KedarWolf said:


> I haven't been able to run 3800 MHz on memory on my MSI board since the AGESA 1.0.0.5 BIOS and with that BIOS I can do 14-16-8-21-19 42 2T with a tCWL of 12 TM5 stable.
> 
> I get really impressive bandwidth, tRFC at 252, and latency in the 61.7ns range so I've stuck with it.


That's good stuff 
Here I'm having issues with my Hynix DJR kit which is not a super-car more like a city-car...


----------



## Nicked_Wicked

Bummer that you guys seem to have WHEA errors with F30, I have gotten rid of them a year ago since F10 and some chipset driver updates. F30 has been pretty solid for me from the start, same for F30a.


----------



## TheBrandon

ManniX-ITA said:


> You have to set VCORE SOC to Normal and and the offset in Dynamic VCORE SOC (DVID).
> 
> Yes, the USB vdroops will cause issues with USB peripherals.
> That's almost all the times an issue with an insufficient VDDG.
> Sometime also if it's too much but usually in that case you don't have USB vdroops but terrible performances in ST and MT benchmarks.
> 
> Since you already have these kind of issues, it's better to roll-back in my opinion.
> Will make you life much easier.
> 
> 
> 
> That's good stuff
> Here I'm having issues with my Hynix DJR kit which is not a super-car more like a city-car...


Here is where I am not now. What would your defacto rollback bios be? Haven't tested this yet.


----------



## ManniX-ITA

TheBrandon said:


> Here is where I am not now. What would your defacto rollback bios be? Haven't tested this yet.
> View attachment 2460721


I'm assuming you have a Master of course.
My preferred BIOS is version F12a; it's a Beta release but best one for me.
You can roll-back to F22 as it seems many had luck with it; it's still using the latest AGESA.
Or you can go back to F11 or F12a, which are using the old one.

Do you still have problem with USB vdroops?
Try setting in CPU/VRM something strong:










If you still have issues, go in AMD CBS VDDG / NBIO/ XFR and set VDDG at 1050
Then go in AMD Overclocking and set split VDDG:










The split VDDG is what fixed my USB vdroops on F30.


----------



## dansi

I release the whea error bus connect appears only if you come out of sleep mode.
Yes f30 needs a bit more vddp and vddg voltage if you run higher fclk.
never have my system stutter before f30 with higher fclk


----------



## Yuke

I guess this would explain why i never experience any big changes/problems when going up the BIOS version ladder.

Always ran VDDP at 951mV and VDDG at 1051mV...went down to VDDG 1025mV for a test on F30 and promptly got a reboot + disconnected USB-Keyboard.


----------



## ManniX-ITA

Yep, problem is many CPUs doesn't handle well VDDG at 1050 with the new AGESA. Like mine.
More precisely VDDG CCD; my CB20 MT score at CCD 1000 is about 4600-4800 while at 1050 is 3600.
Previous I had drops of 100-200 points but with the latest is much worse.


----------



## MikeS3000

ManniX-ITA said:


> Yes, beta was more stable for me as well, but also slower.
> 
> I guess for VDDR you mean VDDP.
> It's better to change them in AMD Overclocking, you have there also split VDDG CCD/IOD.
> I've been running VDDP/VDDG at 900/950 since ever but on F30 had to use VDDG CCD 950 and IOD 1050 to make it stable.
> 
> For the issue you are describing seems VDDG could be the only problem, try first with that.
> Post a Ryzen Master screenshot.
> 
> You also try to bump SOC voltage with an offset (setting a specific voltage doesn't work, at least for me).
> With IF 1900 and so low latency usually a 1.12-1.15v is required.
> Best not to touch VDDP; should be a 900 or 950.
> The memory controller with the latest AGESA is weaker, worse than earlier releases in F30.
> I'm going to test now if bumping up VDDP helps but usually doesn't; higher voltage means stronger signal but also more noise.


I have been trying since July to get rid of WHEA error 19. I think you may have solved the puzzle. I have 21 hours of uptime and not a single error at 1900 fclk. I'm running Auto VSOC (1.1v), VDDP 900 mv, VDDG CCD 950 and IOD 1050. I messed with splitting the VDDG voltages months ago, but I never attempted such a wide difference of voltages between the 2 values. I'm on F30 BIOS. Thanks for the suggestions.


----------



## ManniX-ITA

MikeS3000 said:


> I have been trying since July to get rid of WHEA error 19. I think you may have solved the puzzle. I have 21 hours of uptime and not a single error at 1900 fclk. I'm running Auto VSOC (1.1v), VDDP 900 mv, VDDG CCD 950 and IOD 1050. I messed with splitting the VDDG voltages months ago, but I never attempted such a wide difference of voltages between the 2 values. I'm on F30 BIOS. Thanks for the suggestions.


Glad it was helpful, thanks for reporting back 

If you want double check and force WHEA Code 19 try every now and then to run y-cruncher stress test, default set of tests.
It will likely pop up during the 3 first tests.

I would also double check if the memory profile is solid.
You could not notice it but maybe there's a subtle instability.
Enable SVM in BIOS and run TM5 with 1usmus config for 25 cycles.
If it's not stable you may need to raise VDDP to 950mV.


----------



## panni

ManniX-ITA said:


> Glad it was helpful, thanks for reporting back
> 
> If you want double check and force WHEA Code 19 try every now and then to run y-cruncher stress test, default set of tests.
> It will likely pop up during the 3 first tests.
> 
> I would also double check if the memory profile is solid.
> You could not notice it but maybe there's a subtle instability.
> Enable SVM in BIOS and run TM5 with 1usmus config for 25 cycles.
> If it's not stable you may need to raise VDDP to 950mV.


Currently trying your suggestions after leaving VDDP/G on Auto and seeing a couple of WHEAs yesterday - not sure that they're bad, though.
VDDP 950, VDDG CCD 950 and IOD 1050 got me a pretty much immediate "red failed" in OCCT, currently trying VDDP Auto (1050), VDDG 950/1050.

Update: getting there; no OCCT fail in 10 minutes. I might have to play around with VDDP a little more.


----------



## ManniX-ITA

panni said:


> Currently trying your suggestions after leaving VDDP/G on Auto and seeing a couple of WHEAs yesterday - not sure that they're bad, though.
> VDDP 950, VDDG CCD 950 and IOD 1050 got me a pretty much immediate "red failed" in OCCT, currently trying VDDP Auto (1050), VDDG 950/1050.


VDDP/VDDG are very specific to the CPU sample.
The correct VDDP is also linked to the memory modules and your profile.
Generally 900/950 is a good combo but not always.
From what I've seen for Code 19 adjusting VDDP doesn't have an impact.
But could be that was my setup, not necessarily true for everyone.

If you know your VDDP needs to be higher keep it as it is.
Although Auto at 1050 is pretty uncommon; most likely tops at 1000.
But still it's not impossible that is the right one for your setup.
You can also test CCD at 900, but a delta so big usually doesn't work, or at 1000.


----------



## panni

ManniX-ITA said:


> VDDP/VDDG are very specific to the CPU sample.
> The correct VDDP is also linked to the memory modules and your profile.
> Generally 900/950 is a good combo but not always.
> From what I've seen for Code 19 adjusting VDDP doesn't have an impact.
> But could be that was my setup, not necessarily true for everyone.
> 
> If you know your VDDP needs to be higher keep it as it is.
> Although Auto at 1050 is pretty uncommon; most likely tops at 1000.
> But still it's not impossible that is the right one for your setup.
> You can also test CCD at 900, but a delta so big usually doesn't work, or at 1000.


Yep I'll play around with the values. If you remember, I went from F6b 950/990 VDDP/G to Auto/Auto on F30 to get my IF OC stable. Still happy that I got it working again, now there's some fiddling around left to do.

OCCT is great for quickly checking IF OC btw, it either detects an error or the system shuts off almost immediately.


----------



## ManniX-ITA

panni said:


> Yep I'll play around with the values. If you remember, I went from F6b 950/990 VDDP/G to Auto/Auto on F30 to get my IF OC stable. Still happy that I got it working again, now there's some fiddling around left to do.
> 
> OCCT is great for quickly checking IF OC btw, it either detects an error or the system shuts off almost immediately.


Been an OCCT user since its first version, it's great 
Still using version 4.51 in my experiments for the new build due to the unmatched reporting capabilities.


----------



## panni

It's sad that all this work will go to waste once zen3 is out. With those 8 core CCXs, do you think IF tuning will still matter?


----------



## ManniX-ITA

panni said:


> It's sad that all this work will go to waste once zen3 is out. With those 8 core CCXs, do you think IF tuning will still matter?


I honestly have no idea!
Guess if they can keep 2000/2200 IF without issues we'll try to push them to the limit 
The challenge will be more on the memory than the IF. Trying to reach 4600/4800 clocks will be the new normal.


----------



## panni

ManniX-ITA said:


> I honestly have no idea!
> Guess if they can keep 2000/2200 IF without issues we'll try to push them to the limit
> The challenge will be more on the memory than the IF. Trying to reach 4600/4800 clocks will be the new normal.


Yeah. I've spent so much time getting the optimal settings for my Crucial Ballistix 3200CL16 kit to run at 3800 with decent timings, and now I might have to get a new kit


----------



## ManniX-ITA

panni said:


> Yeah. I've spent so much time getting the optimal settings for my Crucial Ballistix 3200CL16 kit to run at 3800 with decent timings, and now I might have to get a new kit


Very likely I'm going to take a 5900x, if the rumors about the performances are true.
But my Hynix DJR kit can do at least 4200 even though with horrible timings.
Not sure I'm going to spend more money on a premium DDR4 kit; I have a Master rev 1.0 and it could be a limiting factor above 4400 MHz.
I'm more inclined to wait end of next year/beginning 2022 and spend some money on the next CPU with AM5/DDR5.
But who knows...


----------



## panni

According to Buildzoid I should easily be able to achieve 4200 MTs on my kit, but I'm not sure I'm up for the hassle. 3800 should be decent enough for zen3 as well.
BTW: My CPU seems to like VDDP at 970.


----------



## ManniX-ITA

panni said:


> According to Buildzoid I should easily be able to achieve 4200 MTs on my kit, but I'm not sure I'm up for the hassle. 3800 should be decent enough for zen3 as well.
> BTW: My CPU seems to like VDDP at 970.


Guess we have to see if 4200 with bad timings is better than 3800 with good timings on Zen3...
You should set 975 otherwise it's going to be auto-corrected internally.


----------



## MikeS3000

Spoke too soon on stability. I got 2 different WHEA warnings while running TM5. TM5 did pass without errors. Trying VDDP 950 and VDDG same as above.


----------



## panni

ManniX-ITA said:


> Guess we have to see if 4200 with bad timings is better than 3800 with good timings on Zen3...
> You should set 975 otherwise it's going to be auto-corrected internally.


Huh, what does it get autocorrected to? I just tried 975 and it failed in just above 1 minute. 970 worked.
Edit: 1000mV worked as well, what would you advise?


----------



## ManniX-ITA

MikeS3000 said:


> Spoke too soon on stability. I got 2 different WHEA warnings while running TM5. TM5 did pass without errors. Trying VDDP 950 and VDDG same as above.


I could not fix it completely with anything I tried. Reducing dramatically the occurrence yes, but not getting rid of it. 
Consider that is a Warning. Doesn't necessarily mean your system is unstable.
If the occurrence frequency is too high is a good indication that it is.
But most likely the errors are corrected and have no impact on stability and performances.
You have to judge yourself if that's the case.

I have a script that pings me on Telegram so I'm pretty sure that once playing a game I couldn't notice any lag or stutter.
At least the times it happened while I was playing.
But while running y-cruncher stress test after 3 consecutive errors it failed.
So it really depends...



panni said:


> Huh, what does it get autocorrected to? I just tried 975 and it failed in just above 1 minute. 970 worked.
> Edit: 1000mV worked as well, what would you advise?


Sorry my mistake 
They don't get auto-corrected if you have enabled UncoreOC.
Check that you have it enabled.

I would go higher, 970 is an odd value.

Here's a quote from Veii with a lot of information about the scaling:



Veii said:


> VDDG CCD & IOD share the voltage across them, soo it has a stepup offset from VDDP although no fixed one they where variable
> Tho it makes me question the "maximum" result on the calculator, where VDDP is higher than VDDG
> You shouldn't do that at all
> Try
> 900mv VDDP
> 1050 VDDG
> 1125 vSOC
> scaling used: 75mV
> * you can then pick where to invest these 75mV either CCD or IOD
> if you have voltage issues on VDDG and really need the bump:
> 950mV VDDP
> 1075mV VDDG
> 1150mv VSOC
> tho that would be for 1930-1950FLCK and XOC territory, normally you just use 50mV stepping
> 
> ** boards do always autocorrect neverless what you put in
> They only don't if you enable the UncoreOC flag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OC'ing T-Force 4133 cl18
> 
> 
> I built my first real PC just a couple months ago. I've recently been trying to get the most out of the system... both just for ****s and for some extra performance. My current build is PCPartPicker Part List CPU: AMD Ryzen 5 3600 3.6 GHz 6-Core Processor ($174.15 @ Walmart) CPU Cooler...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.overclock.net
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> as long as you keep the 50mV or 75mV stepping up, you can scale up
> 
> if you use 50mV stepping
> VDDP 900mV
> VDDG 950
> vSOC either 1000 or 1050 works (50mV or 50*2 mV = 100mV stepping)
> 
> Example of 75mV stepping
> VDDP 900mV
> vDDG 975mV
> vSOC 1050mV or 1125mV (75mV or 75*2 mV stepping)
> 
> As long as it follows this pattern it won't have issues
> Another example:
> VDDP 1000
> VDDG 1075
> VSOC 1150 (for XOC & LN2 preset and maybe 2000FCLK)
> 
> or another one:
> VDDP 1100
> VDDG 1150
> vSOC 1200 (for LN2 or 5000MT/s memory)
> 
> Although VDDP over 1000mV goes already into absurd not needed territory
> Max Consumer "reasonable" would be:
> VDDP 1050
> vDDG 1100
> vSOC 1150 (1.15v as max without causing negative effects for maximum FCLK OC)
> 
> I would not suggest to use 75mV stepping if you need to go already over 1.1v VSOC
> 50mV stepping is how it behaves according to AMDs tuning, 75mV stepping should be used for very bad leaky silicon
> Leaky silicon = X series cpus which are rated to boost near 4.7/4.8 while using absurd voltages


----------



## panni

Thanks, I'll set it to 1000mV then.

Edit: Whoops, spoke too soon. On first try 1000mV worked for a good half hour, now it failed after 8 minutes. Returning to VDDP Auto (1050) now.
Edit 2: And now VDDP Auto doesn't work anymore. What's happening here!


----------



## ManniX-ITA

panni said:


> Thanks, I'll set it to 1000mV then.
> 
> Edit: Whoops, spoke too soon. On first try 1000mV worked for a good half hour, now it failed after 8 minutes. Returning to VDDP Auto (1050) now.
> Edit 2: And now VDDP Auto doesn't work anymore. What's happening here!


Changing voltages can be tricky.
Shutdown, disconnect power to the PSU, wait 1 minute and then try again.


----------



## panni

ManniX-ITA said:


> Changing voltages can be tricky.
> Shutdown, disconnect power to the PSU, wait 1 minute and then try again.


You're awesome, thanks. Now it seems to be back to normal. How can this still be a thing in 2020? Was it stuck on a faulty voltage setting but reported the one I changed it to, correctly? How can this be "held" until power is fully removed?


----------



## ManniX-ITA

panni said:


> You're awesome, thanks. Now it seems to be back to normal. How can this still be a thing in 2020? Was it stuck on a faulty voltage setting but reported the one I changed it to, correctly? How can this be "held" until power is fully removed?


Well you have to thank AMD for this 
They are still catching up on Intel on a few things...


----------



## MyUsername

panni said:


> You're awesome, thanks. Now it seems to be back to normal. How can this still be a thing in 2020? Was it stuck on a faulty voltage setting but reported the one I changed it to, correctly? How can this be "held" until power is fully removed?


You have to cold boot(shutdown and power on) if you change VDDP.


----------



## panni

OK I'm suspecting this wasn't VDDP alone, but rather a combination of VDDP and the changes I made to VDDG CCD. Back on Auto for both now. Once I've got a stable state again, I'll try VDDG CCD 1000mV or something.

Edit: Nope, both on Auto isn't stable. I'm stuck, as this was definitely stable before. I guess I'll have to do the full BIOS reset dance again?


----------



## ManniX-ITA

panni said:


> OK I'm suspecting this wasn't VDDP alone, but rather a combination of VDDP and the changes I made to VDDG CCD. Back on Auto for both now. Once I've got a stable state again, I'll try VDDG CCD 1000mV or something.


There are some voltages like VDDP which requires a shutdown and power disconnect.
Others like VDDG (but more or less all voltages) should not but sometimes they get messed up and you have to spot yourself something is wrong and disconnect power from the board.
Plus with the Gigabyte boards there's a very annoying and historical issue with the CPU vCore which doesn't get properly applied unless you POST twice.
After something like thousands of tests I'm pretty skilled in catching it.
If I'm in doubt, shutdown and 1 minute PSU switched off, works like magic.


----------



## MyUsername

After reading all the success and horror stories with f30, I thought I'll have another go after failing miserably with f20-f22 1900/3800 sudden reboot problem or the USB stuttering.

I'm literally running minimum voltage on a laser cut knife edge but at least I'm not getting graphics driver crashes or sudden reboots now at 1900/3800.

SoC is at SV12 1.081v set through AMD OC 1085mV, 1.075v I will have a graphics driver crash seconds after Windows booting, memory timings, IF clock is set through AMD OC. VDDG CCD 970 and VDDG IOD 1030, odd values I know but CCD 5mV either way causes WHEA event 19 seconds after booting. I started with CCD at 900 with IOD at 1000 and added 5mV to CCD until the WHEA error stopped after Windows booting. Then increasing IOD by 5mV after running y-cruncher if a WHEA error popped up. Setting forced P state and disabling c-states under NBIO/SMU seems to help as IF fluctuations may cause a WHEA error I found. I'm surprised how flexible f12 is compared to this new AGESA, proper done my head in getting this new AGESA stable, spent far too long on f20-f22 I gave up.


----------



## panni

ManniX-ITA said:


> There are some voltages like VDDP which requires a shutdown and power disconnect.
> Others like VDDG (but more or less all voltages) should not but sometimes they get messed up and you have to spot yourself something is wrong and disconnect power from the board.
> Plus with the Gigabyte boards there's a very annoying and historical issue with the CPU vCore which doesn't get properly applied unless you POST twice.
> After something like thousands of tests I'm pretty skilled in catching it.
> If I'm in doubt, shutdown and 1 minute PSU switched off, works like magic.


How do you spot that? I honestly never had that with my stable setups. Once I reached a stable state, it stayed that way.


----------



## Skulligen

Hello, I’m currently running F30 on my Aorus Elite WiFi with 2700X. I’ve been trying to enable XFR Enhancement with manual PPT, EDC, and TDC. When I go to the following AMD CBS/NBIO/XFR/Accept I get the option to enable Precision Boost Overdrive. I only have the options for Auto, Disable, and Enable. When I put it to enable, there are no options for PPT, EDC, and TDC, nor is there an option for the scalar.

I was also trying to set my memory timings following dram calculator, timing and setting were easy, but I’m missing the VDDG CCD voltage and VDDG IOD voltage. I read that they might be under AMD Overclock but I do not have the menu on F30

Can anyone help me out? Thank you. I had no problem with my X470 Taichi.


----------



## LesPaulLover

panni said:


> I'd try F30 first and foremost, with a proper BIOS reset. F30a>F30 has changed a lot for me, if you follow my earlier posts.


F30 has worked perfectly for me as well since I built this rig in mid-September.


----------



## LesPaulLover

Deleted reply misunderstood OP sry~


----------



## ManniX-ITA

panni said:


> How do you spot that? I honestly never had that with my stable setups. Once I reached a stable state, it stayed that way.


My biggest helper? Logitech G13.
It's extremely sensitive to USB vdroops.
If there's anything wrong the screen will flicker.
Way before the mouse starts lagging or a peripheral disconnecting.

Another helper is audio; I keep Windows sounds enabled.
There too if there's something wrong you can feel it, starting from the startup sound.
A bit of lag, hesitation, distortion, crackling, noise.

Then the results; you had 970 working and 1000mv.
When results are incoherent it's time to shutdown and power off.

CPU-z bench behavior is another quick helper to spot issues.
If you know what's supposed to do with your CPU it's easy to spot something is wrong.

Using a test Windows installation on USB helps a lot too.
Booting time and smoothness are often a good indicator of troubles.


----------



## panni

LesPaulLover said:


> F30 has worked perfectly for me as well since I built this rig in mid-September.


Awesome, great to hear. Just don't make the mistake and fiddle with your VDD voltages, or you risk sharing my current pain


----------



## panni

Skulligen said:


> Hello, I’m currently running F30 on my Aorus Elite WiFi with 2700X. I’ve been trying to enable XFR Enhancement with manual PPT, EDC, and TDC. When I go to the following AMD CBS/NBIO/XFR/Accept I get the option to enable Precision Boost Overdrive. I only have the options for Auto, Disable, and Enable. When I put it to enable, there are no options for PPT, EDC, and TDC, nor is there an option for the scalar.
> 
> I was also trying to set my memory timings following dram calculator, timing and setting were easy, but I’m missing the VDDG CCD voltage and VDDG IOD voltage. I read that they might be under AMD Overclock but I do not have the menu on F30
> 
> Can anyone help me out? Thank you. I had no problem with my X470 Taichi.


Once you change VDDG from auto to manual and you enable uncore, you should see the split in vddg.


----------



## ManniX-ITA

Skulligen said:


> Hello, I’m currently running F30 on my Aorus Elite WiFi with 2700X. I’ve been trying to enable XFR Enhancement with manual PPT, EDC, and TDC. When I go to the following AMD CBS/NBIO/XFR/Accept I get the option to enable Precision Boost Overdrive. I only have the options for Auto, Disable, and Enable. When I put it to enable, there are no options for PPT, EDC, and TDC, nor is there an option for the scalar.
> 
> I was also trying to set my memory timings following dram calculator, timing and setting were easy, but I’m missing the VDDG CCD voltage and VDDG IOD voltage. I read that they might be under AMD Overclock but I do not have the menu on F30
> 
> Can anyone help me out? Thank you. I had no problem with my X470 Taichi.


The AMD Overclocking menu is in Settings just below AMD CBS:


----------



## Skulligen

ManniX-ITA said:


> The AMD Overclocking menu is in Settings just below AMD CBS:
> 
> View attachment 2460807


Fresh install of F30, and AMD Overclocking menu is not there, I only have AMD CBS, I'm not sure why.


----------



## ManniX-ITA

Skulligen said:


> Fresh install of F30, and AMD Overclocking menu is not there, I only have AMD CBS, I'm not sure why.


Ouch I've just read... you are using a 2700x.
The AMD Overclocking menu is not available.
All the stuff that's there, including split VDDP/VDDG, are specific to Zen2.


----------



## Skulligen

ManniX-ITA said:


> Ouch I've just read... you are using a 2700x.
> The AMD Overclocking menu is not available.
> All the stuff that's there, including split VDDP/VDDG, are specific to Zen2.


Well that sucks, I was able to use it with my AsRock X470 Taichi.
Weird that I can't even set the PBO to Manual and set the scalar.
I guess I made a mistake choosing this motherboard.


----------



## panni

ManniX-ITA said:


> My biggest helper? Logitech G13.
> It's extremely sensitive to USB vdroops.
> If there's anything wrong the screen will flicker.
> Way before the mouse starts lagging or a peripheral disconnecting.
> 
> Another helper is audio; I keep Windows sounds enabled.
> There too if there's something wrong you can feel it, starting from the startup sound.
> A bit of lag, hesitation, distortion, crackling, noise.
> 
> Then the results; you had 970 working and 1000mv.
> When results are incoherent it's time to shutdown and power off.
> 
> CPU-z bench behavior is another quick helper to spot issues.
> If you know what's supposed to do with your CPU it's easy to spot something is wrong.
> 
> Using a test Windows installation on USB helps a lot too.
> Booting time and smoothness are often a good indicator of troubles.


This is getting weirder and weirder. I did several "hard cold boots" (PSU off, 1 minute wait) to no avail, VDDG/VDDP Auto gives an almost immediate error in OCCT. Tried fully resetting the BIOS, albeit loading the previously saved profile to no avail (I didn't want to put in all the values again, after a clean flash, that would've been the last resort).

Noticed VSOC at 1.08V, which is odd, it had been at almost 1.1V before on Auto. I set it to "Normal" afterwards and +0.0125V to no avail, still stopping in OCCT.
Now I've got VSOC at "Normal" with no added voltage, resulting in 1.0438V SOC in zentimings on load, so technically below the 1.0477V for VDDG and VDDP at Auto, and OCCT runs for minutes now.

I'll keep playing around with the values, but I think my last known "stable" state, VDDG/VDDP on Auto, wasn't that. I think I was stuck at a voltage I don't know and Auto, apart from reporting 1050mV, wasn really applied.

This is weird.

Current state:


http://imgur.com/rllbTrU


Edit: I think "Auto" f*cked me. I'll never do that again.
Edit 2: After rebooting I noticed VDDG was still set to 950/1050, even though I've explicitly set it to Auto after the BIOS reset. I kept it at 950/1050 now. My saved profile might be borked. VSOC is sitting firmly at 1.05V at idle and 1.04XV at load. Investigating. LLC are both on Auto now instead of "High".
Edit 3: This might've been the VSOC at Auto. I'll report back.
Edit 4: VSOC at "Normal" (1.05V), VDDP Auto, VDDG 950/1050 are stable. I'm baffled. I'll try VDDP 900/950.
Edit 5: VDDP 950 clamps VSOC to 1.0V now (0.9875V under load), keeping VDDP at 0.9474V
Edit 6: VSOC at "Normal", VDDP at 950mV, VDDG CCD 950, VDDG IOD 1050 results at load (Auto LLC VSOC and CPU on a X570 Pro) as: VSOC 0.9875V, VDDP 0.9474V, VDDG 1.0477V
Edit 7: The above was super stuttery audio-wise, but "stable". Changed VDDP to 1000mV, which resulted in VSOC at "Normal" to be at 1.1063V under load, VDDP 0.9976V, VDDG 1.0477V. Audio issues gone.
Edit 8: A couple of reboots later this resulted in VSOC at 1.0938V and an immediate fail. This is getting ridiculous. Trying to normalize now.
Edit 9: Trying to get rid of "Normal" and "Auto" stuff: VSOC 1.05V, VDDP 1000mV, VDDG CCD 950, VDDG IOD 1050 explicitly set.- fail.
Edit 10: Set VSOC to 1.1V, VDDP 1000, VDDG CCD 950, VDDG IOD 1050mV testing... read: VSOC: 1.0813V, VDDP 0.9976V, VDDG 1.0477V.


----------



## ManniX-ITA

panni said:


> This is getting weirder and weirder. I did several "hard cold boots" (PSU off, 1 minute wait) to no avail, VDDG/VDDP Auto gives an almost immediate error in OCCT. Tried fully resetting the BIOS, albeit loading the previously saved profile to no avail (I didn't want to put in all the values again, after a clean flash, that would've been the last resort).
> 
> Noticed VSOC at 1.08V, which is odd, it had been at almost 1.1V before on Auto. I set it to "Normal" afterwards and +0.0125V to no avail, still stopping in OCCT.
> Now I've got VSOC at "Normal" with no added voltage, resulting in 1.0438V SOC in zentimings on load, so technically below the 1.0477V for VDDG and VDDP at Auto, and OCCT runs for minutes now.
> 
> I'll keep playing around with the values, but I think my last known "stable" state, VDDG/VDDP on Auto, wasn't that. I think I was stuck at a voltage I don't know and Auto, apart from reporting 1050mV, wasn really applied.
> 
> This is weird.
> 
> Current state:
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/rllbTrU
> 
> 
> Edit: I think "Auto" f*cked me. I'll never do that again.
> Edit 2: After rebooting I noticed VDDG was still set to 950/1050, even though I've explicitly set it to Auto after the BIOS reset. I kept it at 950/1050 now. My saved profile might be borked. VSOC is sitting firmly at 1.05V at idle and 1.04XV at load. Investigating. LLC are both on Auto now instead of "High".
> Edit 3: This might've been the VSOC at Auto. I'll report back.
> Edit 4: VSOC at "Normal" (1.05V), VDDP Auto, VDDG 950/1050 are stable. I'm baffled. I'll try VDDP 900/950.
> Edit 5: VDDP 950 clamps VSOC to 1.0V now (0.9875V under load), keeping VDDP at 0.9474V
> Edit 6: VSOC at "Normal", VDDP at 950mV, VDDG CCD 950, VDDG IOD 1050 results at load (Auto LLC VSOC and CPU on a X570 Pro) as: VSOC 0.9875V, VDDP 0.9474V, VDDG 1.0477V
> Edit 7: The above was super stuttery audio-wise, but "stable". Changed VDDP to 1000mV, which resulted in VSOC at "Normal" to be at 1.1063V under load, VDDP 0.9976V, VDDG 1.0477V. Audio issues gone.
> Edit 8: A couple of reboots later this resulted in VSOC at 1.0938V and an immediate fail. This is getting ridiculous. Trying to normalize now.
> Edit 9: Trying to get rid of "Normal" and "Auto" stuff: VSOC 1.05V, VDDP 1000mV, VDDG CCD 950, VDDG IOD 1050 explicitly set.- fail.
> Edit 10: Set VSOC to 1.1V, VDDP 1000, VDDG CCD 950, VDDG IOD 1050mV testing... read: VSOC: 1.0813V, VDDP 0.9976V, VDDG 1.0477V.


Sorry for all these issues.. I feel the pain. That's why I love F12a. Just works.

How are you setting VSOC?
If you set a specific voltage it's a mess.
Will do funny stuff. Performance drops and all sort of weirdness.
Always set to Normal and use an offset.

Also: I understand you don't want to input again all the values but your profile could be corrupted.
Trust me you get used to it after a while...
Plug a USB stick and take screenshots of every screen you changed something with F12.
Reboot and save the screenshots on Drive, Dropbox or whatever you can access with a Mobile/Tablet, even better if you have a notebook use that.
Then re-flash with efiflash or flashrom booting with DOS.
You can make a USB pendrive bootable with Rufus.


----------



## dansi

panni said:


> It's sad that all this work will go to waste once zen3 is out. With those 8 core CCXs, do you think IF tuning will still matter?


Basically this!
Zen3 will give a straight 20-30% boost of the gates.
Zen3 will have kinder IF fabrics, so you can push 4400mhz ram.
Zen3 will have even finer grain ccx overclocking.
All in, i expect Zen3 to be really really good, that tuning zen2 will never catch up. Zen2 at most have another 10% perf left to tune, but incredibly difficult to push beyond that 10% figure.


----------



## MyUsername

dansi said:


> Basically this!
> *Zen3 will have kinder IF fabrics, so you can push 4400mhz ram.*


This means new motherboard, because I can't reach them clocks on this board for the life of me. 4000MTs not a problem piece of piss easy, 4400MTs you're having a laugh with 2x16. I can just about do 4400 on 2x8 BDies on this ver 1.0 board.


----------



## ManniX-ITA

MyUsername said:


> This means new motherboard, because I can't reach them clocks on this board for the life of me. 4000MTs not a problem piece of piss easy, 4400MTs you're having a laugh with 2x16. I can just about do 4400 on 2x8 BDies on this ver 1.0 board.


Not sure 4400 but my Hynix DJR on the Master rel. 1.0 does work fine up to 4200.


----------



## MyUsername

ManniX-ITA said:


> Not sure 4400 but my Hynix DJR on the Master rel. 1.0 does work fine up to 4200.


I borrowed a pair of Crucial Ballistix MAX BLM2K16G40C18U4B 4000 MHz 2x16 from Amazon, these things clock like crazy. They did 4600MTs with no effort at 1.4-1.45V I think at cl18, fun to play with. But latency 72ns and bandwidth 55R ish 53W ish is poor at 3800 compared to what B Dies can pull off and these Micron's didn't like tight timings. I can do 4000MTs 18 19 19 19 with 2 x 16 B dies, there's a wall, it doesn't matter how loose the timings are or more volts, vddp 900-1050 25mV increments or ProcODT it just F9s after 4066.


----------



## panni

ManniX-ITA said:


> Sorry for all these issues.. I feel the pain. That's why I love F12a. Just works.
> 
> How are you setting VSOC?
> If you set a specific voltage it's a mess.
> Will do funny stuff. Performance drops and all sort of weirdness.
> Always set to Normal and use an offset.
> 
> Also: I understand you don't want to input again all the values but your profile could be corrupted.
> Trust me you get used to it after a while...
> Plug a USB stick and take screenshots of every screen you changed something with F12.
> Reboot and save the screenshots on Drive, Dropbox or whatever you can access with a Mobile/Tablet, even better if you have a notebook use that.
> Then re-flash with efiflash or flashrom booting with DOS.
> You can make a USB pendrive bootable with Rufus.


My last settings just ran OCCT for 7 hours straight. Explicitly set VSOC to 1.1V, VDDP 1000, VDDG 950/1050. Profile seems fine, luckily.


----------



## ManniX-ITA

MyUsername said:


> I borrowed a pair of Crucial Ballistix MAX BLM2K16G40C18U4B 4000 MHz 2x16 from Amazon, these things clock like crazy. They did 4600MTs with no effort at 1.4-1.45V I think at cl18, fun to play with. But latency 72ns and bandwidth 55R ish 53W ish is poor at 3800 compared to what B Dies can pull off and these Micron's didn't like tight timings. I can do 4000MTs 18 19 19 19 with 2 x 16 B dies, there's a wall, it doesn't matter how loose the timings are or more volts, vddp 900-1050 25mV increments or ProcODT it just F9s after 4066.
> View attachment 2460855


Guess it's not going to be easy to have anything working at 4200 on rel 1.0...

These should be the settings I had to use to boot at 4200 MHz with the Hynix DJR, ugly.





















panni said:


> My last settings just ran OCCT for 7 hours straight. Explicitly set VSOC to 1.1V, VDDP 1000, VDDG 950/1050. Profile seems fine, luckily.


Did you find out what was the issue?
Seems same settings you tested yesterday...


----------



## MyUsername

ManniX-ITA said:


> Guess it's not going to be easy to have anything working at 4200 on rel 1.0...
> 
> These should be the settings I had to use to boot at 4200 MHz with the Hynix DJR, ugly.


Yeah them timings are a bit as you say ugly, one thing hitting high clocks , but if timings are loose then what's the point.

I just chucked 2 x 8 in for a laugh, in bios, flicked a few numbers, BAM, too lazy to tune trfc, it is Sunday.


----------



## panni

ManniX-ITA said:


> Guess it's not going to be easy to have anything working at 4200 on rel 1.0...
> Did you find out what was the issue?
> Seems same settings you tested yesterday...


VSOC @ Auto was the issue. Having it fixed at 1.1V works; probably would work with Normal and an offset as well.
Also the board seemed to retain the uncore 950/1050 even though I tried setting VDD's to Auto.


----------



## ManniX-ITA

panni said:


> VSOC @ Auto was the issue. Having it fixed at 1.1V works; probably would work with Normal and an offset as well.
> Also the board seemed to retain the uncore 950/1050 even though I tried setting VDD's to Auto.


Yeah, the new AGESA is really weird with the SOC voltage... 
I use the offset cause found out sometimes the straight voltage wouldn't work and it's set at 1080mV.
With the offset I never had this issue.

If UncoreOC is enabled (not 100% but 99% sure it's the one) the VDDG will be forced Manual in AMD CBS.
You can check yourself setting it as Auto; reboot and re-enter in BIOS and you'll found out is back to Manual at 1050.
As a precaution, works 100%, I always set both VDDP and VDDG both in AMD CBS and Overclocking.
If you are using split VDDG in CBS you have to set the IOD value.


----------



## ManniX-ITA

MyUsername said:


> Yeah them timings are a bit as you say ugly, one thing hitting high clocks , but if timings are loose then what's the point.
> 
> I just chucked 2 x 8 in for a laugh, in bios, flicked a few numbers, BAM, too lazy to tune trfc, it is Sunday.
> View attachment 2460865


At least it can keep up 4440, that's comforting 
I'm curious to see if with the Zen3 the IF in sync can compensate the higher timings or not.

tCL 14 at 3800MTs is 7.36ns while tCL 18 at 4400MTs is 8.18ns.
It's only a 10% increase theoretically.
Let's assume you can keep in check the other timings and average a 10% also there.
The bandwidth increase is 15% and we know the CPU is hungry for bandwidth.
Plus higher speed IF in sync with UCLK/MCLK means lower latency, especially for inter-core communication.

Gaming with high-end GPU and fast M.2 SSDs could potentially benefit a lot...
Overall even an ugly kit could potentially be better at 4400 than 3800.
We need to wait cause the 4xxx were not fast enough to judge high IF/MCLK.


----------



## MyUsername

ManniX-ITA said:


> Yeah, the new AGESA is really weird with the SOC voltage...
> I use the offset cause found out sometimes the straight voltage wouldn't work and it's set at 1080mV.
> With the offset I never had this issue.
> 
> If UncoreOC is enabled (not 100% but 99% sure it's the one) the VDDG will be forced Manual in AMD CBS.
> You can check yourself setting it as Auto; reboot and re-enter in BIOS and you'll found out is back to Manual at 1050.
> As a precaution, works 100%, I always set both VDDP and VDDG both in AMD CBS and Overclocking.
> If you are using split VDDG in CBS you have to set the IOD value.


I have had a lot more success tweaking through AMD overclocking, and what I understand AMD OC is AGESA, so whatever settings you put here overrides everything else. AMD CBS is MB vendors spin on it, you can tweak some settings on the NBIO that help overclocking the IF, but if you use AMD OC leave XFR as auto, use XFR leave AMD OC as auto. You can set AMD OC and but bogus values under tweaker page and CBS vddp vddg and it won't change AMD OC settings.


----------



## ManniX-ITA

MyUsername said:


> I have had a lot more success tweaking through AMD overclocking, and what I understand AMD OC is AGESA, so whatever settings you put here overrides everything else. AMD CBS is MB vendors spin on it, you can tweak some settings on the NBIO that help overclocking the IF, but if you use AMD OC leave XFR as auto, use XFR leave AMD OC as auto. You can set AMD OC and but bogus values under tweaker page and CBS vddp vddg and it won't change AMD OC settings.


I think they are both from AGESA. ASUS boards have the same menu but slightly different.

If you set an OC profile in Ryzen Master will change the settings in AMD CBS, not in Overclocking.
Some settings are linked but not all. Just to create more confusion...

I've read Gigabyte complaining that was AMD forcing them to show the CBS menu but the MSI boards doesn't have it.
Not really sure what's the situation for real but it's annoying.


----------



## MyUsername

ManniX-ITA said:


> At least it can keep up 4440, that's comforting
> I'm curious to see if with the Zen3 the IF in sync can compensate the higher timings or not.
> 
> tCL 14 at 3800MTs is 7.36ns while tCL 18 at 4400MTs is 8.18ns.
> It's only a 10% increase theoretically.
> Let's assume you can keep in check the other timings and average a 10% also there.
> The bandwidth increase is 15% and we know the CPU is hungry for bandwidth.
> Plus higher speed IF in sync with UCLK/MCLK means lower latency, especially for inter-core communication.
> 
> Gaming with high-end GPU and fast M.2 SSDs could potentially benefit a lot...
> Overall even an ugly kit could potentially be better at 4400 than 3800.
> We need to wait cause the 4xxx were not fast enough to judge high IF/MCLK.


4400 on 16GB though, with the current trend with games I can see that running short soon and MSFS 2020 likes its memory.

I might wait this round and see what happens because I am expecting the IF to be heavily overhauled from the 3 series and I'm hoping they might have solved the latency issue. I'm waiting for the 3070ti to land anyway as RTX IO interests me as I've 3 M.2s, no doubt AMD has something similar coming looking at Xbox and PS5.


----------



## LesPaulLover

UGH....Turned my rig on this morning and had MASSIVE video artifacting all over the place. Immediately unplugged from the wall to check my loop for leaks THANKFULLY that was clear. Everything seems to be ok now but that was....disconcerting...to say the least. Doesn't seem to be GPU-related I've tested a couple games now and saw zero problems so I'm wondering if it was RAM-related. 

Currently running 3600MHz @ 16-15-15-15-30 (16 cuz of gear down mode) but I also passed like 8 hours of memtest @ these settings so I cant imagine that being the cause either....


----------



## Jism

Bios F30 and F21 are no "good" really. I came from a X470-F that sporadicly died due to a faulty NIC (intel) and later it just committed suicide on it's own leaving me with a dead board. I bought a X570 Auros Elite, the options compared to a X470-F are less and quite frankly not worth the extra pricing the 570 in general is. X570 AORUS ELITE (rev. 1.0) | Motherboard - GIGABYTE Global

Problem: I cant get the advertised XMP speeds to work. It's a 2x 16GB kit on 3200Mhz ratings (CL16) and it used to work problemless on the X470 while activating XMP. I know it's a Intel and not AMD thing, the XMP so the best thing i could do was getting it manually to work at 3133Mhz or so with the advertised timings. Also swapping slots dont matter in this case.

Problem: Even tho the beefy and good VRM there are no basic options such as VRM switching frequency. I mean a higher frequency is good for having a lower overall core voltage for the CPU, meaning less heat. I run a 2700X with a base clock of 103Mhz which sets the single core boost above 4.5Ghz. Thanks to the cooling it holds all core boost at 4.25Ghz or so for quite a long time. 60 degrees is the mark the CPU loweres boost pretty much, so keeping it below 60 is perfect conditions.

Problem: When flashing to F21 and F30 nothing works, i mean i can set any memory speed or timing i want, even tho the bios reports it as set, it's not working, lol. Windows shows me running safe JDEC settings all the time. Asus was always the better party in BIOS obviously and they know what they do.

I wish ive done a bit more homework before buying a motherboard like this. It runs, and it offers some basics but getting the max out of it is a different question. Ill upgrade soon to Zen3 which is a perfect jump from 2700x series.


----------



## ManniX-ITA

Jism said:


> Bios F30 and F21 are no "good" really. I came from a X470-F that sporadicly died due to a faulty NIC (intel) and later it just committed suicide on it's own leaving me with a dead board. I bought a X570 Auros Elite, the options compared to a X470-F are less and quite frankly not worth the extra pricing the 570 in general is. X570 AORUS ELITE (rev. 1.0) | Motherboard - GIGABYTE Global
> 
> Problem: I cant get the advertised XMP speeds to work. It's a 2x 16GB kit on 3200Mhz ratings (CL16) and it used to work problemless on the X470 while activating XMP. I know it's a Intel and not AMD thing, the XMP so the best thing i could do was getting it manually to work at 3133Mhz or so with the advertised timings. Also swapping slots dont matter in this case.
> 
> Problem: Even tho the beefy and good VRM there are no basic options such as VRM switching frequency. I mean a higher frequency is good for having a lower overall core voltage for the CPU, meaning less heat. I run a 2700X with a base clock of 103Mhz which sets the single core boost above 4.5Ghz. Thanks to the cooling it holds all core boost at 4.25Ghz or so for quite a long time. 60 degrees is the mark the CPU loweres boost pretty much, so keeping it below 60 is perfect conditions.
> 
> Problem: When flashing to F21 and F30 nothing works, i mean i can set any memory speed or timing i want, even tho the bios reports it as set, it's not working, lol. Windows shows me running safe JDEC settings all the time. Asus was always the better party in BIOS obviously and they know what they do.
> 
> I wish ive done a bit more homework before buying a motherboard like this. It runs, and it offers some basics but getting the max out of it is a different question. Ill upgrade soon to Zen3 which is a perfect jump from 2700x series.


Yes it's better suited for a Zen2/3... ASUS has a decent support for old processors, MSI the best. Gigabyte doesn't care.

XMP works but not with all modules. If it's not in the QVL it can be very problematic.
If you need help configuring it post a screenshot from Zentimings and download Taiphoon Burner and DRAM Calculator.

The PWM phase control is a feature "reserved" for more expensive boards... at least for Gigabyte.

Not sure what's the problem with F21/F30 could be likely the poor support GB reserves for pre-Zen2 processors.
Wouldn't mind too much honestly as they are a lot of troubles for many and you likely are not going to take any advantage with a 2700x.
Anyway it could be you need to flash with efiflash or flashrom instead of Q-Flash.


----------



## Skulligen

ManniX-ITA said:


> Anyway it could be you need to flash with efiflash or flashrom instead of Q-Flash.


Do you think this could fix the issue for not being able to set PBO to manual and adjust the PPT, TDC, and EDC; as well as, set the scalar?
I'm on F30 with a 2700X, and the only options I get are Auto, Enable, and Disable. Manual does not exist.
Maybe I need to downgrade to a different UEFI? I plan on getting a zen3 but kind of disappointed my X470 Taichi worked with no problems.


----------



## ManniX-ITA

Skulligen said:


> Do you think this could fix the issue for not being able to set PBO to manual and adjust the PPT, TDC, and EDC; as well as, set the scalar?
> I'm on F30 with a 2700X, and the only options I get are Auto, Enable, and Disable. Manual does not exist.
> Maybe I need to downgrade to a different UEFI? I plan on getting a zen3 but kind of disappointed my X470 Taichi worked with no problems.


No that was for the issues setting the memory.
The 2700x does not technically supports PBO but PB2.
There was some effort required from Gigabyte to enable the Manual settings and they didn't...
No hope also with a downgrade.
Did you try with Ryzen Master?


----------



## Skulligen

ManniX-ITA said:


> No that was for the issues setting the memory.
> The 2700x does not technically supports PBO but PB2.
> There was some effort required from Gigabyte to enable the Manual settings and they didn't...
> No hope also with a downgrade.
> Did you try with Ryzen Master?


Ah I see. I'll give Ryzen Master a go, thanks.


----------



## Jism

The quality of asus and their bios in general is 9 out of 10x better then Gigabyte. Ive bin spending all evening and night by now, i cant get beyond 3133Mhz POST while the same CPU & memory kit that i'm using, worked out of the box on the X470-F. It even allowed me to push through 3466Mhz or so running the same timings. It's just a wall i'm against, fiddled around with a zillion settings by now, no luck.

Best i can get is 3066Mhz with a slight increase in BCLK. Ill try F30 right now; see if that solves my issues. It's just ridicilious that a 250 euro board cant run proper / advertised timings. @Skulligen, no dude. Any flashing tool pretty much verifies the data written. One corrupt bit and it makes your board not post at all anymore. They just dont add that feature in there.


----------



## Jism

This is F30, with a Ryzen 2700x, if i set the memory multiplier to whatever setting, even up to 40 which is impossible, it'll report as 2133. Also in windows it completely ignored the CR set to 1, just being plain default at 2. I had it with gigabyte boards. Good luck geezus christ. I'm reverting back to a few different versions, see if i can find something to run as intended. Note that the Ryzen and this memory kit worked perfectly fine at 3200Mhz, even overclocked at 3466mhz. I cant get it to boot prompt 3066 or so.


----------



## kazukun

I'm looking forward to Zen 3 like Renoir.


http://imgur.com/AWs9jUB




http://imgur.com/XqtECxk

IF2366


http://imgur.com/Ou0neyF


----------



## Jism

Tried F10, no luck. The boot time was even longer then F20 or F30. So i reverted back to F20. I manually cram 1.35V in, manually lock the XMP applied timings, i save > reboot > head back into the bios, now i set the Memory multiplier to 31.33x > 3133Mhz > save > reboot > back into bios, hit the BCLK to 103Mhz which is 103.54mhz or so in realtime, and voila. I bet that if i turn my PC off, and back on, the settings woud'nt be applied, as it would revert back to safe mode (2100Mhz RAM) and i need to repeat the above.

But posting at exactly, 3200Mhz, with everything set to auto, voltage on 1.35V is a no go. What the hell is this stuff. Yes it's memtest stable. It's running simply at intended speeds.


----------



## ManniX-ITA

Jism said:


> View attachment 2460962
> 
> 
> Tried F10, no luck. The boot time was even longer then F20 or F30. So i reverted back to F20. I manually cram 1.35V in, manually lock the XMP applied timings, i save > reboot > head back into the bios, now i set the Memory multiplier to 31.33x > 3133Mhz > save > reboot > back into bios, hit the BCLK to 103Mhz which is 103.54mhz or so in realtime, and voila. I bet that if i turn my PC off, and back on, the settings woud'nt be applied, as it would revert back to safe mode (2100Mhz RAM) and i need to repeat the above.
> 
> But posting at exactly, 3200Mhz, with everything set to auto, voltage on 1.35V is a no go. What the hell is this stuff. Yes it's memtest stable. It's running simply at intended speeds.


Let me use an old Monthy Phyton's motto; Look On The Bright Side Of Life!
At least is future-proof and with Zen3 will run probably better than any x470 board.

If you want to OC the ram try to use almost all manual.
That's why 1usmus made DRAM Calculator. It will run better and will POST easier and quicker.
If there are problems with XMP at POST could be the ProcODT is set too high.
Post a Zentimings screenshot.
Create a full HTML report from Taiphoon Burner with "show time in ns" enabled and post it here and load it in DRAM Calc.


----------



## V1TRU

As promised here is my brief guide to fix bluetooth problems after Windows sleep.

-THE CAUSE
I did hours of researches and try/catch before the revelation:
Somehow Intel AX200 line power on most x570 aorus boards (aswell as some Asus and Asrock) comes from the same line that powers USB ports first;
So when the sleep is triggered and usb will go in power saving mode, the wifi/bluetooth card will go nuts.

-THE SOLUTION
Windows Control Panel >
Hardware and sound >
Devices Manager >
USB Controller: 
For each of the components in this list you have to reach properties/energy save and unchech "allow pc to turn off for energy saving"

P.S. if that isn't enough, do the same for each of the components under Bluetooth list.
That is not required on this board but someone fixed same issue on other boards.

This solution could potentially fix also the ErP Wifi problem, but my mobo doesn't have it so I couldn't try further.

You're welcome, hope this can help fixing problem for everyone.
The mobo is well built and performance are great, but I was almost ditching it becouse of this issue.


----------



## TheBrandon

USB 2.0 was not powering off on F30. All other USB (not sure about the front) were good. Good old fashion unplug power cable resolved this. F30 is bios version of 2020 right now. 😅


----------



## Sphex_

Welp, I'm done with my Aorus Elite. Idk if anyone else has faced a similar issue, but I've gotten my RMA approved and I'm sending the board back for repair. In the meantime I'm going to bite the bullet and snag an MSI X570 Unify. I use my computer for work and can't do the 1 month + of down time waiting for the motherboard to be repaired.

The issue I'm facing is that my PC has randomly black screened twice now, while idling, even at stock settings. The computer is completely unresponsive, the power and reset buttons don't work, any RGB LEDs connected to the PC cease to work, and the fans continue to run. I have to power the PC down, then hope it boots back up. If it does, it resets the BIOS settings. No problem, right? Just load up a profile. Nope. Changing ANY setting or value in the BIOS will cause the system to not POST. It'll bootloop, almost like it's memory training, then reset the BIOS settings again. When changing any setting in the BIOS, then saving and exiting, it says LAN PXE ROM Boot Option or whatever, even though I don't enable Network Stack or anything else related to PXE Boot. The only way to reliably get the settings to stick and for the computer to POST and boot properly is to enable Network Stack and disable the IPv4 and IPv6 PXE related options. This has happened on multiple BIOS versions now, so I'm thinking my motherboard is defective.


----------



## ManniX-ITA

Sphex_ said:


> Welp, I'm done with my Aorus Elite. Idk if anyone else has faced a similar issue, but I've gotten my RMA approved and I'm sending the board back for repair. In the meantime I'm going to bite the bullet and snag an MSI X570 Unify. I use my computer for work and can't do the 1 month + of down time waiting for the motherboard to be repaired.
> 
> The issue I'm facing is that my PC has randomly black screened twice now, while idling, even at stock settings. The computer is completely unresponsive, the power and reset buttons don't work, any RGB LEDs connected to the PC cease to work, and the fans continue to run. I have to power the PC down, then hope it boots back up. If it does, it resets the BIOS settings. No problem, right? Just load up a profile. Nope. Changing ANY setting or value in the BIOS will cause the system to not POST. It'll bootloop, almost like it's memory training, then reset the BIOS settings again. When changing any setting in the BIOS, then saving and exiting, it says LAN PXE ROM Boot Option or whatever, even though I don't enable Network Stack or anything else related to PXE Boot. The only way to reliably get the settings to stick and for the computer to POST and boot properly is to enable Network Stack and disable the IPv4 and IPv6 PXE related options. This has happened on multiple BIOS versions now, so I'm thinking my motherboard is defective.


Very likely a broken Flash chip.
Every time the flash is cleared via efiflash /c or flashrom the first time you save the settings the LAN PXE Boot option is marked as changed.
The fact that afterwards you have issues applying the profile corroborates that, it's struggling to save the settings reliably.
Very unlucky, this one was one occasion were a dual bios would have saved the day.


----------



## buffalo2102

Bad luck I think. My Aorus Elite is and has been a really solid board. Runs my 3800X and B-die at 1900/3800 virtually 24/7 without a hitch.


----------



## ZafirZ

As an update my previous issues with PCIe4.0, the short story is that for now I've ended up just turning it back down to pcie 3.0 for the moment to check stability and to hopefully get a bit of a reprieve from testing/messing.

The long story however.... Before posting on here the other week, when I briefly put back in my 1080 ti to make sure that everything was fine on it, I did come across a blue screen after putting it back in. Now up until that point I hadn't seen a blue screen in over a year or something, and so I figured it might have just been because I didn't do a full DDU wipe before putting it back in. I didn't think much of it past that, and I ended up putting my 3080 back in anyway on finding out more information of what could have been causing the USB issues. Sadly I ended up getting blue screens past that even in a fresh windows install(in particular all of these bsods was the windows OS kernel just spitting out random regular program .exe's that were allegedly causing a crash) adding insult to injury, so I needed to add that to my troubleshooting.

With regards to the USB woes, updating to f30 solved nothing, had the same issues unfortunately, downgrading too far isn't really an option either since I have a 3900XT and I think they only got supported in F20 or so? I did try messing with voltages, but as someone who hasn't messed much with them before, boy did it seem like a nightmare to do. Putting SoC onto normal(couldn't seem to change the offset on auto) and adding an offset decided to put it at 0.9v for example, which meant it was actually under vddp/vddg which as far as I understand just shouldn't happen at all since they are apparently derivatives. I think the computer blue screened not long after booting into windows when that happened, and the message was similar to previous BSODs interestingly, but considering the voltages were so ****ed I wasn't surprised to see that BSOD. Consequently for SoC I just had to set fixed values since offset was not working very well at all. Raising the SoC via that by a bit did seem like it helped, I went for longer without issues but the big problem I faced was regardless of what I set the soc/vddg/vddp to, Prime95 blend spit out errors pretty fast unlike if I turned pcie3.0 off, or turned off XMP.

Following that I started messing with the ram sticks themselves a bit. As a bit of back story, my RAM is actually 2 kits of 2x8gb of the same model, which I'm aware doesn't always work that well together even if they're the same model, but considering the computer worked okay since getting the other 2 sticks I thought I was in the clear. I ended up finding the older two of my sticks didn't seem to be able to pass Prime95 without spitting out rounding errors when under XMP, even though I'd been using the sticks for almost year without any problems. So I just took those out and sent them off, and am back down to 2x8gb. I did hope that maybe going down to 2 sticks might have been easier on the system, but I still ended up getting a usb disconnect the next day with voltages set to auto, so apparently not.

That basically leads me up to where I am now. I've still got my 3080 in the computer, I'm back down to PCIe3.0 with SoC/VDDG/VDDP set to auto and I'm using 16gb of ram instead of 32gb. I'm planning on just leaving it like this for a bit to see if the computer is stable like this, no usb issues, no BSODs etc. If it proves to be stable I'll go back to messing with voltages again to see if I can get PCIe4.0 stable.

I have to say, when I got my 3080, I really never expected to have so many bloody issues. Usually upgrading your GPU is one of the easiest tasks, lol.


----------



## ManniX-ITA

ZafirZ said:


> As an update my previous issues with PCIe4.0, the short story is that for now I've ended up just turning it back down to pcie 3.0 for the moment to check stability and to hopefully get a bit of a reprieve from testing/messing.
> 
> The long story however.... Before posting on here the other week, when I briefly put back in my 1080 ti to make sure that everything was fine on it, I did come across a blue screen after putting it back in. Now up until that point I hadn't seen a blue screen in over a year or something, and so I figured it might have just been because I didn't do a full DDU wipe before putting it back in. I didn't think much of it past that, and I ended up putting my 3080 back in anyway on finding out more information of what could have been causing the USB issues. Sadly I ended up getting blue screens past that even in a fresh windows install(in particular all of these bsods was the windows OS kernel just spitting out random regular program .exe's that were allegedly causing a crash) adding insult to injury, so I needed to add that to my troubleshooting.
> 
> With regards to the USB woes, updating to f30 solved nothing, had the same issues unfortunately, downgrading too far isn't really an option either since I have a 3900XT and I think they only got supported in F20 or so? I did try messing with voltages, but as someone who hasn't messed much with them before, boy did it seem like a nightmare to do. Putting SoC onto normal(couldn't seem to change the offset on auto) and adding an offset decided to put it at 0.9v for example, which meant it was actually under vddp/vddg which as far as I understand just shouldn't happen at all since they are apparently derivatives. I think the computer blue screened not long after booting into windows when that happened, and the message was similar to previous BSODs interestingly, but considering the voltages were so ****ed I wasn't surprised to see that BSOD. Consequently for SoC I just had to set fixed values since offset was not working very well at all. Raising the SoC via that by a bit did seem like it helped, I went for longer without issues but the big problem I faced was regardless of what I set the soc/vddg/vddp to, Prime95 blend spit out errors pretty fast unlike if I turned pcie3.0 off, or turned off XMP.
> 
> Following that I started messing with the ram sticks themselves a bit. As a bit of back story, my RAM is actually 2 kits of 2x8gb of the same model, which I'm aware doesn't always work that well together even if they're the same model, but considering the computer worked okay since getting the other 2 sticks I thought I was in the clear. I ended up finding the older two of my sticks didn't seem to be able to pass Prime95 without spitting out rounding errors when under XMP, even though I'd been using the sticks for almost year without any problems. So I just took those out and sent them off, and am back down to 2x8gb. I did hope that maybe going down to 2 sticks might have been easier on the system, but I still ended up getting a usb disconnect the next day with voltages set to auto, so apparently not.
> 
> That basically leads me up to where I am now. I've still got my 3080 in the computer, I'm back down to PCIe3.0 with SoC/VDDG/VDDP set to auto and I'm using 16gb of ram instead of 32gb. I'm planning on just leaving it like this for a bit to see if the computer is stable like this, no usb issues, no BSODs etc. If it proves to be stable I'll go back to messing with voltages again to see if I can get PCIe4.0 stable.
> 
> I have to say, when I got my 3080, I really never expected to have so many bloody issues. Usually upgrading your GPU is one of the easiest tasks, lol.


Wow, definitely bad luck.
I'm planning to take the 20GB version and I really hope the upgrade will go smoother than this...
Did you check the capacitors on the back of your board?


----------



## ZafirZ

ManniX-ITA said:


> Wow, definitely bad luck.
> I'm planning to take the 20GB version and I really hope the upgrade will go smoother than this...
> Did you check the capacitors on the back of your board?


Do you mean what sits on the underside of the cpu socket?

Visually looking at the motherboard in general it seems fine, basically as new bar some scuffs from cables or whatever brushing past, and maybe a bit of dust.

I guess I might not have posted this before, but the reason I was under the impression it may be pcie gen related was because when I was looking I came across this thread on reddit. Where someone with the exact same motherboard started having USB issues when they'd swapped to a 5700XT, which of course also supports PCIe4.0. Unfortunately for me it isn't just USB 2.0, but in my experience depending on whats plugged in where different devices out of my keyboard, mouse, usb mic and usb sound card can be effected so it's possible their testing may not have caught the issues on 3.0.

Reddit link


----------



## ManniX-ITA

ZafirZ said:


> Do you mean what sits on the underside of the cpu socket?
> 
> Visually looking at the motherboard in general it seems fine, basically as new bar some scuffs from cables or whatever brushing past, and maybe a bit of dust.
> 
> I guess I might not have posted this before, but the reason I was under the impression it may be pcie gen related was because when I was looking I came across this thread on reddit. Where someone with the exact same motherboard started having USB issues when they'd swapped to a 5700XT, which of course also supports PCIe4.0. Unfortunately for me it isn't just USB 2.0, but in my experience depending on whats plugged in where different devices out of my keyboard, mouse, usb mic and usb sound card can be effected so it's possible their testing may not have caught the issues on 3.0.


No, I meant the capacitors on the back of the 3080 
Hopefully you got a Founders Edition...

Your USB vdrooop issue is the most common stability problem with Zen2.
It's a multi-chip module running on an interposer, Infinity Fabric, which is driven by the I/O die (cIOD).









AMD Ryzen 3000 "Matisse" I/O Controller Die 12nm, Not 14nm


AMD Ryzen 3000 "Matisse" processors are multi-chip modules of two kinds of dies - one or two 7 nm 8-core "Zen 2" CPU chiplets, and an I/O controller die that packs the processor's dual-channel DDR4 memory controller, PCI-Express gen 4.0 root-complex, and an integrated southbridge that puts out...




www.techpowerup.com





The I/O die is the black sheep of this processor... it's big and runs hot, it's a 12nm die instead of 7nm like the CPU cores.
It's more or less the same die in X570 chipset but buried inside the cpu.

Whatever is external, DDR4 channels, PCIe lanes, everything runs through it and then is passed via the Infinity Fabric to the cores.
This bad boy clearly has been under sized for the task. It's too often a problem.
There's binning also on the I/O die; that's why some very good CPUs can't reach IF speed even at 1800, while others maybe worse can go up to 1900.

Whenever there's more stress or interference (which can be a big trouble with the new RTX 3xxx as clearly they have poor filtering also on the FE) the I/O die can become unstable.
The voltage that feeds the I/O die is the SOC Voltage; you may need up to 1.16-1.17v to make it stable but then you also need to manage the temperature increase.

When the I/O die is unstable anything can happen; it's controlling the IF, it's the main voltage rail for VDDG (IF and IOD, CCD for the cores), VDDP (external DDR4 PHY) and all the PCIe lanes (GPU and M.2) and USB ports connected to the CPU.

If you want to check if the I/O die is your problem set your IF and RAM at 2133 MHz and PCIe 4; if that's the issue very likely is going to work fine, maybe up to 3200MHz could keep up.
Running at PCIe 4 level requires much more power and signal integrity so it can be very challenging if your cIOD is not a good binning...


----------



## ZafirZ

ManniX-ITA said:


> No, I meant the capacitors on the back of the 3080
> Hopefully you got a Founders Edition...
> 
> Your USB vdrooop issue is the most common stability problem with Zen2.
> It's a multi-chip module running on an interposer, Infinity Fabric, which is driven by the I/O die (cIOD).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AMD Ryzen 3000 "Matisse" I/O Controller Die 12nm, Not 14nm
> 
> 
> AMD Ryzen 3000 "Matisse" processors are multi-chip modules of two kinds of dies - one or two 7 nm 8-core "Zen 2" CPU chiplets, and an I/O controller die that packs the processor's dual-channel DDR4 memory controller, PCI-Express gen 4.0 root-complex, and an integrated southbridge that puts out...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.techpowerup.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The I/O die is the black sheep of this processor... it's big and runs hot, it's a 12nm die instead of 7nm like the CPU cores.
> It's more or less the same die in X570 chipset but buried inside the cpu.
> 
> Whatever is external, DDR4 channels, PCIe lanes, everything runs through it and then is passed via the Infinity Fabric to the cores.
> This bad boy clearly has been under sized for the task. It's too often a problem.
> There's binning also on the I/O die; that's why some very good CPUs can't reach IF speed even at 1800, while others maybe worse can go up to 1900.
> 
> Whenever there's more stress or interference (which can be a big trouble with the new RTX 3xxx as clearly they have poor filtering also on the FE) the I/O die can become unstable.
> The voltage that feeds the I/O die is the SOC Voltage; you may need up to 1.16-1.17v to make it stable but then you also need to manage the temperature increase.
> 
> When the I/O die is unstable anything can happen; it's controlling the IF, it's the main voltage rail for VDDG (IF and IOD, CCD for the cores), VDDP (external DDR4 PHY) and all the PCIe lanes (GPU and M.2) and USB ports connected to the CPU.
> 
> If you want to check if the I/O die is your problem set your IF and RAM at 2133 MHz and PCIe 4; if that's the issue very likely is going to work fine, maybe up to 3200MHz could keep up.
> Running at PCIe 4 level requires much more power and signal integrity so it can be very challenging if your cIOD is not a good binning...


I have a 3080 FE yeah, and yes, that's what I figured that PCIe4.0 was likely putting more stress on the system and it's clearly not keeping up very well. 

My RAM is 3200MHz already at XMP and was unstable, but I admit that raising the SoC slightly did seem to improve it in my previous testing. My keyboard/mouse seemed to be less effected, but my sound card still cut out.

My big problem with raising the SoC was the fact that what you put in the BIOS didn't seem to be what you actually got when you booted into windows. Like by default it says it should be auto 1.1v, but when you look in windows 1.1v is actually showing up as 1.05-1.075 depending on how much the system is being taxed. As another example when I set a fixed value of 1.1125, ie a very tiny increase, it went up by around 0.006 in zen timings. (Nevermind what I mentioned about Normal with offset above, where it decided to put it all the way down to 0.9v for some reason) Now of course this could just be the sensor which the software reads isn't the most accurate, I'm not sure, as you can tell I'm not massively experienced with this stuff. 

The other annoyance is I've read conflicting information too, as some people say you shouldn't go too much higher than 1.1 else PCIe4.0 can actually suffer issues. Apparently some boards won't even let you set much higher if you're on 4.0. I possibly didn't try high enough to see if the gigabyte board is the same.


----------



## ManniX-ITA

Unfortunately there's no SOC LLC on the non premium boards.
You shouldn't have problems with PCIe 4 at least up to 1.12v.
Then more than the voltage itself the temperature could become a problem.
But I'd give a try up to 1.15v.

Another way to keep up the SOC Voltage is to increase the VDDG; if in Auto is set below to 1050 try Manual.
You could also go up to 1100 but it shouldn't be necessary and most of the times is just too much.


----------



## Skulligen

Jism said:


> View attachment 2460962
> 
> 
> Tried F10, no luck. The boot time was even longer then F20 or F30. So i reverted back to F20. I manually cram 1.35V in, manually lock the XMP applied timings, i save > reboot > head back into the bios, now i set the Memory multiplier to 31.33x > 3133Mhz > save > reboot > back into bios, hit the BCLK to 103Mhz which is 103.54mhz or so in realtime, and voila. I bet that if i turn my PC off, and back on, the settings woud'nt be applied, as it would revert back to safe mode (2100Mhz RAM) and i need to repeat the above.
> 
> But posting at exactly, 3200Mhz, with everything set to auto, voltage on 1.35V is a no go. What the hell is this stuff. Yes it's memtest stable. It's running simply at intended speeds.


I'm on F30 (2700X X570 Elite Wifi), and can't change my ram speed at all. I've tried XMP (with manual and auto voltage), tried disabling GDM, tried using DRAM Calculator. When I do get a successful boot, my ram is just defaulted to 2100Mhz. What is weird for me is that most of the time, after pressing Save and Exit in the bios, the system wont post. Even if I am just loading the default values and exiting. I have to hard cycle for it to post. Then sometimes it will post after saving, but in windows the ram speed is reset. My issue is probably because the memory I have (BLS2K8G4D30AESBK) isn't in the QVL list.


----------



## ManniX-ITA

@Skulligen @ZafirZ @Jism you all have a 2700X and all the exact same issue setting the RAM... I'd say Gigabyte screwed up something with Zen1 support on these boards.

You should all open a support ticket to GB and reference each other ticket number.


----------



## Nighthog

ManniX-ITA said:


> @Skulligen @ZafirZ @Jism you all have a 2700X and all the exact same issue setting the RAM... I'd say Gigabyte screwed up something with Zen1 support on these boards.
> 
> You should all open a support ticket to GB and reference each other ticket number.


I would guess F30 doesn't support 1000-2000 series processors.
What they are describing is the same behaviours when users on B550 installed "unsupported" 1000 & 2000 series processors on them. They "work" but you can't do anything in BIOS basically.


----------



## ManniX-ITA

Nighthog said:


> I would guess F30 doesn't support 1000-2000 series processors.
> What they are describing is the same behaviours when users on B550 installed "unsupported" 1000 & 2000 series processors on them. They "work" but you can't do anything in BIOS basically.


Well no ZafirZ owns a 3900XT, I was wrong 
But I think someone tested also older BIOS and was the same.
Wonder if someone else test a 2700x...


----------



## LesPaulLover

Got my RTX 3080 yesterday afternoon. Gamed on it all night. This morning my motherboard appears completely dead......


----------



## Illined

LesPaulLover said:


> Got my RTX 3080 yesterday afternoon. Gamed on it all night. This morning my motherboard appears completely dead......


Pop the CMOS-battery out, wait a minute, pop it back in. Don't forget to put all settings back in the BIOS, save the profile to a USB-drive and prepare to do this every so often.


https://hardforum.com/threads/gigabyte-x570-aorus-master-wont-power-on-temporary-solution.1993194/page-14



Edit: I would just like to add that this embedded reddit post is really annoying. Click on the topic, jump down to the correct new post, get ported all the way back because of a stupidly long embedded reddit post. A direct link would be better than the giant embed.


----------



## ZafirZ

ManniX-ITA said:


> Unfortunately there's no SOC LLC on the non premium boards.
> You shouldn't have problems with PCIe 4 at least up to 1.12v.
> Then more than the voltage itself the temperature could become a problem.
> But I'd give a try up to 1.15v.
> 
> Another way to keep up the SOC Voltage is to increase the VDDG; if in Auto is set below to 1050 try Manual.
> You could also go up to 1100 but it shouldn't be necessary and most of the times is just too much.


Is there any way to know the temperature or isn't there censors for that part of the CPU?

When I tried raising the VDDG the other day it didn't seem to touch the SoC too much, but I need to test further really.

I think the plan is going to be to keep my PC on Gen 3 till the weekend to make sure it's stable and there isn't any other issues at play on the PC, and I'll attempt to mess with the voltages again then.


Illined said:


> Pop the CMOS-battery out, wait a minute, pop it back in. Don't forget to put all settings back in the BIOS, save the profile to a USB-drive and prepare to do this every so often.
> 
> 
> https://hardforum.com/threads/gigabyte-x570-aorus-master-wont-power-on-temporary-solution.1993194/page-14
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: I would just like to add that this embedded reddit post is really annoying. Click on the topic, jump down to the correct new post, get ported all the way back because of a stupidly long embedded reddit post. A direct link would be better than the giant embed.


I've edited it so it's just an hyperlink. Think the forum automatically detects reddit posts and embeds them these days, cos when I posted it all I did was post the reddit link, didn't choose any embed option or whatever.


----------



## Kha

Question: I am getting several times a day a WHEA Event 19 Correctable Error Bus/Interconnect Error. In Event Log is labeled as "warning" tho.

Anybody knows wth is going on ?
Thanks.

Meanwhile I'll do tests with lower than 1900 IF, to see if it's related or not to it.


----------



## LesPaulLover

Illined said:


> Pop the CMOS-battery out, wait a minute, pop it back in. Don't forget to put all settings back in the BIOS, save the profile to a USB-drive and prepare to do this every so often.
> 
> 
> https://hardforum.com/threads/gigabyte-x570-aorus-master-wont-power-on-temporary-solution.1993194/page-14
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: I would just like to add that this embedded reddit post is really annoying. Click on the topic, jump down to the correct new post, get ported all the way back because of a stupidly long embedded reddit post. A direct link would be better than the giant embed.


Tried everything even my backup PSU. When the PSU power switch is flipped to on only the Mobo power button lights up - but the entire Mobo makes a "buzzing sound.". When I press the Mobo power button and dischagre the current the buzzing stops and the Mobo goes dark.


----------



## LesPaulLover

Guess I lucked out. I have FOUR DAYS left on my return window for the mobo.


----------



## Kha

@ManniX-ITA, can you please give me your advice ? <3 <3


----------



## ManniX-ITA

ZafirZ said:


> Is there any way to know the temperature or isn't there censors for that part of the CPU?
> 
> When I tried raising the VDDG the other day it didn't seem to touch the SoC too much, but I need to test further really.
> 
> I think the plan is going to be to keep my PC on Gen 3 till the weekend to make sure it's stable and there isn't any other issues at play on the PC, and I'll attempt to mess with the voltages again then.
> 
> I've edited it so it's just an hyperlink. Think the forum automatically detects reddit posts and embeds them these days, cos when I posted it all I did was post the reddit link, didn't choose any embed option or whatever.


There's no specific sensor. At least that we can see.
But the temp HWInfo labeled as CPU (Tctl/Tdie) should be the most relevant average.



Kha said:


> Question: I am getting several times a day a WHEA Event 19 Correctable Error Bus/Interconnect Error. In Event Log is labeled as "warning" tho.
> 
> Anybody knows wth is going on ?
> Thanks.
> 
> Meanwhile I'll do tests with lower than 1900 IF, to see if it's related or not to it.


It's related either to the IF or memory which are not stable.
Most of the times doesn't create any issue; I've run for days with the error popping up every now and then.
Didn't have any problem or perceived lagging.
But I've also seen y-cruncher failing after 3 consecutive errors.
Couldn't get rid of it, I rolled back to F12a.


----------



## LesPaulLover

Illined said:


> Pop the CMOS-battery out, wait a minute, pop it back in. Don't forget to put all settings back in the BIOS, save the profile to a USB-drive and prepare to do this every so often.
> 
> 
> https://hardforum.com/threads/gigabyte-x570-aorus-master-wont-power-on-temporary-solution.1993194/page-14
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: I would just like to add that this embedded reddit post is really annoying. Click on the topic, jump down to the correct new post, get ported all the way back because of a stupidly long embedded reddit post. A direct link would be better than the giant embed.


You saved a lotta headache brother thank you. Google didn't show that toms thread for some reason. Well I got FOUR DAYS left on my return and in debating it now.

For just $30 more I could get the crosshair board (which would be a first for me ASUS always seems a bit overpriced)


----------



## Kha

ManniX-ITA said:


> It's related either to the IF or memory which are not stable.
> Most of the times doesn't create any issue; I've run for days with the error popping up every now and then.
> Didn't have any problem or perceived lagging.
> But I've also seen y-cruncher failing after 3 consecutive errors.
> Couldn't get rid of it, I rolled back to F12a.


I see. I lowered the IF to 1866 and making tests. Till now (from several hours) nothing, but will stay like this for several days, just to be sure.


----------



## TheBrandon

Not to go all conspiracy but the F30 timing is pretty bad. My personal observation is I am now getting less performance than I was previously which would bode well for the new chips and their benchmark comparisons. You hate to see it.


----------



## ManniX-ITA

Kha said:


> I see. I lowered the IF to 1866 and making tests. Till now (from several hours) nothing, but will stay like this for several days, just to be sure.


I'm at IF 1900 and sometimes when it's idling I get a WHEA Code 19 also on F12a.
But it's a very rare occurrence. 
I got one a an 1 hour ago and it's the first time since 5 days I rolled back from F30.
Sometimes I don't get any for weeks, others 1-2 per day.
Never been linked to any instability or crash.


----------



## ManniX-ITA

TheBrandon said:


> Not to go all conspiracy but the F30 timing is pretty bad. My personal observation is I am now getting less performance than I was previously which would bode well for the new chips and their benchmark comparisons. You hate to see it.


There's really no reason to suspect any conspiracy out of a bad BIOS from Gigabyte.
It's just business as usual


----------



## Kha

ManniX-ITA said:


> I'm at IF 1900 and sometimes when it's idling I get a WHEA Code 19 also on F12a.
> But it's a very rare occurrence.
> I got one a an 1 hour ago and it's the first time since 5 days I rolled back from F30.
> Sometimes I don't get any for weeks, others 1-2 per day.
> Never been linked to any instability or crash.


did you try to mitigate it with some more voltage ?


----------



## LesPaulLover

ManniX-ITA said:


> There's really no reason to suspect any conspiracy out of a bad BIOS from Gigabyte.
> It's just business as usual


Lol actually true......long as my Zen3 CPU works fine I'll be happy, but I'm starting to be concerned on that front.....


----------



## ManniX-ITA

Kha said:


> did you try to mitigate it with some more voltage ?


I've done like trillions of tests 
I'm testing with a higher VSOC, cause you get better performances, but seems it's increasing slightly the occurrence.
Can't go above 1050mv on VDDG otherwise with this AGESA will start a lagging, stuttering, USB vdroop rave party.
But I'm not concerned; zero stability issues, I'm using it every day.



LesPaulLover said:


> Lol actually true......long as my Zen3 CPU works fine I'll be happy, but I'm starting to be concerned on that front.....


I'll be honest... I was you I'd get my chances with that ASUS board.


----------



## Kha

ManniX-ITA said:


> But I'm not concerned; zero stability issues, I'm using it every day.


Sadly, got earlier a blue screen and thats how I found about it. Granted, I was severely undervolted, but still, it's making me nervous lol.


----------



## Kha

Also, @ManniX-ITA, I feel my Vddg is quite high (auto). Is it normal or it should be like this ?


----------



## t4t3r

I also experienced the WHEA 19 errors with an X570-I that I eventually returned, but more so because it was difficult to get my memory kits tuned to known good timings/speeds, never experienced any issues with those errors. I believe I tested at 3733 for a day or so and the error disappeared. I experienced even worse performance with F30 so decided just to scrap it altogether, but I did come to like the simplicity of Gigabytes BIOS layout. Even though their CS is notoriously bad, I may consider them again for an ITX board I need to purchase.


----------



## Kha

Yes, I tested for half a day I think with 3733 and no issues so far. Went back now to 1900 with stock voltages on cpu and some over volting the ram, curious if error will persist or not.


----------



## ManniX-ITA

Kha said:


> Also, @ManniX-ITA, I feel my Vddg is quite high (auto). Is it normal or it should be like this ?
> View attachment 2461260


It's perfectly normal at 1050, the usual default. Must be 40mv below the SOC Voltage.

Tuning the SOC Voltage can be tricky.
You need it high if you are overclocking the RAM with tight timings, otherwise you can get instability and training issues at boot.
Higher you go and better will be the memory performances, which will translate in a better CB20 score.
But if you go too high will be detrimental for the single thread boosting and other benchmarks.

I'm testing 1.42v and 1.16v now; I have the feeling at 1.42v is not perfectly stable but I'm not sure yet.

Due to some recent upgrades on my main Windows install the standby doesn't work anymore.
I'm suspecting the latest Intel drivers for LAN and WiFi.
The Windows install on the pendrive is working absolutely fine.
Not sure the instabilities were due to these tests; the system becomes dramatically unstable after resume so could have been leftovers.
Now I'll stop for a while looking a solution for the Standby and will focus on the VSOC.

It's a pity if it's not stable cause I got some very good single core scores overall:



Spoiler


----------



## Kha

Ok so its not my ram for sure, the WHEA (in my case) has to be related to IF - it didn't appear at 1866/3733. What to do, what to do ?


----------



## ManniX-ITA

Kha said:


> Ok so its not my ram for sure, the WHEA (in my case) has to be related to IF - it didn't appear at 1866/3733. What to do, what to do ?


I'll make a movie citation: "Is it safe?"
It could pop up even after weeks.
Unless it's raining Code 19 and you see something is wrong it's probably ok to run at IF 1900 as well.
But if you want to be 100% sure just keep it at 1866.


----------



## Kha

Ok, I'll guess I'll give it a shot at 1900 again and will pay more attention to everything.


----------



## MikeS3000

I've been troubleshooting the even 19 WHEA since July. If you roll all the way back to a 1.0.0.3 ABBA BIOS those errors are gone. Also, if you run a BIOS 1.0.0.4 or newer on Windows ver. 1909 it's gone. The combo of Windows ver. 2004 and the newer BIOS versions will trigger it on my 3900x with IF 1900 and 1867. 1833 the errors are gone. I've just learned to live with the annoying errors and run at 1900 IF on the F30 BIOS and latest windows. No instability at all. Just hurts my OCD


----------



## Kha

My 2 cents is 1900 IF is the limit for 3xxx and any slight difference between bios versions voltages, can translate into this corrupt interconnect bus crap whea error. In some time maybe I'll go for Zen 3, but for now, I'll just leave it like that.

Hopefully we'll get a better bios soon. I see MSI already implemented AGESA 1.1.0.0, why Gigabyte is sleeping ?









MSI Releases AGESA Combo PI V2 1.1.0.0 BIOS Updates for AMD 500-series Motherboards


MSI, the world leading gaming motherboard brand, releases optimized BIOS updates for AMD 500-series motherboards. Combo PI V2 1.1.0.0 BIOS has been released and it will be able to download in the coming days. Highlights include: Optimized compatibility for AMD Ryzen 3000-Series and Ryzen 4000...




www.techpowerup.com


----------



## ManniX-ITA

Kha said:


> My 2 cents is 1900 IF is the limit for 3xxx and any slight difference between bios versions voltages, can translate into this corrupt interconnect bus crap whea error. In some time maybe I'll go for Zen 3, but for now, I'll just leave it like that.
> 
> Hopefully we'll get a better bios soon. I see MSI already implemented AGESA 1.1.0.0, why Gigabyte is sleeping ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MSI Releases AGESA Combo PI V2 1.1.0.0 BIOS Updates for AMD 500-series Motherboards
> 
> 
> MSI, the world leading gaming motherboard brand, releases optimized BIOS updates for AMD 500-series motherboards. Combo PI V2 1.1.0.0 BIOS has been released and it will be able to download in the coming days. Highlights include: Optimized compatibility for AMD Ryzen 3000-Series and Ryzen 4000...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.techpowerup.com


Oh yes, finally someone new asking again the crucial question.
There's a reason why this thread is so active, like any other for a single motherboard line.
We are all so bonded here that many come back posting even after changing the board for another brand.
And this bond is sentimental; we got a broken heart. And an empty wallet too.

Once upon a time there was Matthew; he was caring for us. Listening to our prayers.
Forwarding and translating our support requests. Providing a flow of new beta releases.
It was an happy time all together hands in hands.
He was the perfect community manager and everyone loved him.

It was a so wonderful and shining world that convinced me to forget the past issues with Gigabyte and buy a Master.
The moment I bought the board, Matthew went to support GB at a fair trade in Asia.
Weeks. Then there was Christmas time. Weeks and weeks. He never came back.
Finally we came to know he left Gigabyte for AMD.

Couldn't really hate him for that cause it was a big step up in career and he was a nice guy.
But basically he left us in the dust.
The support, quality and timing of BIOS releases have worsened dramatically since.
So here we are. Always ready to rant a little more about Gigabyte


----------



## Codebr0ken

Hello! my first comment, but I follow this thread on a regular basis.

Regarding WHEA ID 19 errors (system error corrected).

I have been this last month investigating the operation of the different gigabyte BIOS.

the way to repair those errors in the event viewer (if you have BSOD errors, it is obviously something else) although it can perfectly be derived from what I am going to say now.

The fault is the different updates of AMD A.G.E.S.A Some time ago AMD itself explained that their voltage was excessive and they began to gradually lower the voltage in the microcode A.G.E.S.A

Example reddit thread on what I'm talking about:

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/Amd/comments/cuojh2
(There was another thread in which an AMD worker detailed more about this, but mysteriously that thread disappeared)


The fault is not directly gigabyte, with other motherboards this error also happens but less accentuated by the LLc vcore soc and the way in which it treats its voltage in automatic ( Msi for example are the most efficient ).

The problem is related to the LLc Vcore Soc and its vdroop.

In my case, the way to fix this is to put a voltage of 1.1 on Vcore Soc and play around with the LLc vcore soc. ( for 1866 or 1833 IF , this is very variable, you need to find your sweet spot within the 1.2 margin )

I found a very useful section within the gigabyte options "PC Health", from within that option we can see the value of the Vcore Soc and how it changes when we modify the LLc vcore soc

From the tests I did, it seems that the Vcore Soc does not like voltage variations at all especially when the computer is in idle mode.

To monitor the voltage , how it behaves etc.. , I recommend the HWiNFO64 and look at the SOC Voltage (SVI2 TFN) there we can see the variations more clearly (if there is any). There is another section called CPU Vcore SOC but it is not reliable at all.

If you see any grammatical mistakes, sorry in advance. English is not my native language.


----------



## dansi

MikeS3000 said:


> I've been troubleshooting the even 19 WHEA since July. If you roll all the way back to a 1.0.0.3 ABBA BIOS those errors are gone. Also, if you run a BIOS 1.0.0.4 or newer on Windows ver. 1909 it's gone. The combo of Windows ver. 2004 and the newer BIOS versions will trigger it on my 3900x with IF 1900 and 1867. 1833 the errors are gone. I've just learned to live with the annoying errors and run at 1900 IF on the F30 BIOS and latest windows. No instability at all. Just hurts my OCD


I beat the 19 error by increasing the vsoc voltage offset by 1 click up.


----------



## chakazulu

Noticed something weird over here, not sure if it's related to :
BIOS F30
Windows build 2004
X570 Master - 3900X

But what I'm seeing is that after every boot, directly after login, all my networks adapters are not visible in CMD/ipconfig for the first 30-60 seconds. After that, they come 'online' and work correctly.
It's unrelated to the login because if I just wait a minute before logging in, they become online around the same time after boot.

I didn't have this before , wondering if others have seen this as well. It's not the end of the world but still annoying

[EDIT]
Replying to my own mail : I've solved this problem, it appears that I was running an older version of npcap (+wireshark) that caused the delay in the network.
Seems the older version doesn't like Build 2004


----------



## Codebr0ken

chakazulu said:


> Noticed something weird over here, not sure if it's related to :
> BIOS F30
> Windows build 2004
> X570 Master - 3900X


I also have that short "lag" on my ethernet connector (intel I211), I think it is a function of the Windows kernel (2004). 
If you remove the power save option on the network adapter the time is shortened but still exists. 









I'd say it's "normal"


----------



## MikeS3000

dansi said:


> I beat the 19 error by increasing the vsoc voltage offset by 1 click up.


No-go for me on dynamic vsoc and changing the offset. 1 click up and I get no boot. 2 clicks up and I booted but SOC SVI2 wierdly reads about 1.04v instead of about 1.06 at auto and I got an instant WHEA error. I don't know how increasing the offset can lower the voltage.


----------



## Nighthog

MikeS3000 said:


> No-go for me on dynamic vsoc and changing the offset. 1 click up and I get no boot. 2 clicks up and I booted but SOC SVI2 wierdly reads about 1.04v instead of about 1.06 at auto and I got an instant WHEA error. I don't know how increasing the offset can lower the voltage.


The AUTO voltage depends on your Memory/IMC speeds.
When you set it for normal /manual it works from a different start point than AUTO so you have to compensate.
AUTO might be 1.100V but normal might be 0.900-1.000V and the offset works from that depending on some variables. 

You can go to AMD_OVERCLOCKING and set the SoC voltage there manually to whatever you want, offset will then use that as base.


----------



## chakazulu

Codebr0ken said:


> I also have that short "lag" on my ethernet connector (intel I211), I think it is a function of the Windows kernel (2004).
> If you remove the power save option on the network adapter the time is shortened but still exists.
> View attachment 2461336
> 
> 
> I'd say it's "normal"


Thanks, so it's an undocumented feature LOL ? 

'Progress' can sometimes be 'wierd'


----------



## MikeS3000

Nighthog said:


> The AUTO voltage depends on your Memory/IMC speeds.
> When you set it for normal /manual it works from a different start point than AUTO so you have to compensate.
> AUTO might be 1.100V but normal might be 0.900-1.000V and the offset works from that depending on some variables.
> 
> You can go to AMD_OVERCLOCKING and set the SoC voltage there manually to whatever you want, offset will then use that as base.


You are correct! Still learning about this platform even after 14 months of use. I'm testing now with Vsoc set a 1100mv in AMD_OVERCLOCKING, main page of bios set vsoc on "normal" and vsoc offset to "0.00625" I see a small bump to about 1.075 vsoc svi2 up from 1.068. Let the testing begin. Thanks.


----------



## ManniX-ITA

Codebr0ken said:


> Hello! my first comment, but I follow this thread on a regular basis.
> 
> Regarding WHEA ID 19 errors (system error corrected).
> 
> I have been this last month investigating the operation of the different gigabyte BIOS.
> 
> the way to repair those errors in the event viewer (if you have BSOD errors, it is obviously something else) although it can perfectly be derived from what I am going to say now.
> 
> The fault is the different updates of AMD A.G.E.S.A Some time ago AMD itself explained that their voltage was excessive and they began to gradually lower the voltage in the microcode A.G.E.S.A
> 
> Example reddit thread on what I'm talking about:
> 
> __
> https://www.reddit.com/r/Amd/comments/cuojh2
> (There was another thread in which an AMD worker detailed more about this, but mysteriously that thread disappeared)
> 
> 
> The fault is not directly gigabyte, with other motherboards this error also happens but less accentuated by the LLc vcore soc and the way in which it treats its voltage in automatic ( Msi for example are the most efficient ).
> 
> The problem is related to the LLc Vcore Soc and its vdroop.
> 
> In my case, the way to fix this is to put a voltage of 1.1 on Vcore Soc and play around with the LLc vcore soc. ( for 1866 or 1833 IF , this is very variable, you need to find your sweet spot within the 1.2 margin )
> 
> I found a very useful section within the gigabyte options "PC Health", from within that option we can see the value of the Vcore Soc and how it changes when we modify the LLc vcore soc
> 
> From the tests I did, it seems that the Vcore Soc does not like voltage variations at all especially when the computer is in idle mode.
> 
> To monitor the voltage , how it behaves etc.. , I recommend the HWiNFO64 and look at the SOC Voltage (SVI2 TFN) there we can see the variations more clearly (if there is any). There is another section called CPU Vcore SOC but it is not reliable at all.
> 
> If you see any grammatical mistakes, sorry in advance. English is not my native language.


Thanks for the info.

The CPU VCORE SOC is the voltage fed from the motherboard to the CPU; it is reliable but it's not relevant in this case.

The are 2 problems with finding the right spot; first is that maybe a Code 19 can pop-up after weeks or even more. I was sure I got rid of it many times but one error always came up at some point.

The second is performances and stability; if you are using IF 1900 and/or tight memory timings you need a higher SOC voltage.
And it couldn't match the one you need to get rid of Code 19.

Honestly I decided to live with a few Code 19, which doesn't look to be a problem for stability, and look for the best performances.
Of course I aim to keep the Code 19 as less as possible.

AMD should do a better job here; yes the voltage is maybe excessive for a "normal" configuration but it's not enough for high frequency IF and memory OC.
The AGESA should drive better the I/O die to handle different environments without needing the users to do so much fine-tuning.


----------



## chakazulu

chakazulu said:


> Noticed something weird over here, not sure if it's related to :
> BIOS F30
> Windows build 2004
> X570 Master - 3900X
> 
> But what I'm seeing is that after every boot, directly after login, all my networks adapters are not visible in CMD/ipconfig for the first 30-60 seconds. After that, they come 'online' and work correctly.
> It's unrelated to the login because if I just wait a minute before logging in, they become online around the same time after boot.
> 
> I didn't have this before , wondering if others have seen this as well. It's not the end of the world but still annoying


Replying to my own mail : I've solved this problem, it appears that I was running an older version of npcap (+wireshark) that caused the delay in the network.
Seems the older version doesn't like Build 2004


----------



## Morph3R

Anyone considerring going ROG(ue)?








ROG Crosshair VIII Dark Hero | ROG Crosshair | Gaming Motherboards｜ROG - Republic of Gamers｜ROG Global


AMD Ryzen 3000 series ATX motherboard with Aura Sync, SupremeFX, ROG Audio, Dual M.2, Realtek LAN, Wifi , M.2 heatsink and USB 3.2 Gen 2



www.asus.com


----------



## Kha

@ManniX-ITA @Codebr0ken

So should I try bump the SoC a bit or the LLC, or should I try bump VDDG (you guys completeley lost me here lol) ?

And can you please tell me, where exactly should I modify them ? It appears to me these settings are in multiple places ?!

Thank you.


----------



## Mullcom

Watch AMD's Zen 3 Ryzen 5000 'Where Gaming Begins' Livestream Here


Zen 3 makes its debut




www.tomshardware.com





Skickat från min SM-G973F via Tapatalk


----------



## ManniX-ITA

Kha said:


> @ManniX-ITA @Codebr0ken
> 
> So should I try bump the SoC a bit or the LLC, or should I try bump VDDG (you guys completeley lost me here lol) ?
> 
> And can you please tell me, where exactly should I modify them ? It appears to me these settings are in multiple places ?!
> 
> Thank you.


Usually you need to adjust the VDDG for the USB vdroops, stuttering, instabilities.
We were discussing the VSOC to get rid of he WHEA Code 19.
But you have to check if it's not impacting the performances or memory reliability.

Keep the VDDG as it is if you don't have issues; if you get WHEA errors adjust the VSOC.
You need to fine-tune so it's likely an higher VSOC needs lower LLC like Low/Medium while a lower VSOC may need a higher LLC like High/Turbo.


----------



## Kha

ManniX-ITA said:


> Usually you need to adjust the VDDG for the USB vdroops, stuttering, instabilities.
> We were discussing the VSOC to get rid of he WHEA Code 19.
> But you have to check if it's not impacting the performances or memory reliability.
> 
> Keep the VDDG as it is if you don't have issues; if you get WHEA errors adjust the VSOC.
> You need to fine-tune so it's likely an higher VSOC needs lower LLC like Low/Medium while a lower VSOC may need a higher LLC like High/Turbo.


And in what menus I should find the VSOC and the LLC settings? Because I saw them in several places I think.


----------



## ManniX-ITA

Kha said:


> And in what menus I should find the VSOC and the LLC settings? Because I saw them in several places I think.


The SOC voltage only in Tweaker.
The SOC LLC is in the last menu of Tweaker: CPU/VRM etc don't remember exactly.
But not all boards have the SOC LLC setting.


----------



## Yuke

Guess i got owned by F30, too. At least to a small extend.

I was tightening my RAM timings the last couple of weeks and had some super weird, random Karhu errors. Like...i could run it for 4 hours straight without errors and next time i do a test to confirm everything, i get an error withing 4 minutes.

Seems some VDDG/VSoC voltages dont work for me anymore as well. I naturally went back to my last known RAM configuration that was 11000% Karhu stable and still got those random errors.

Trying out changes in VDDG/VSoC next....


----------



## ManniX-ITA

Yuke said:


> Guess i got owned by F30, too. At least to a small extend.
> 
> I was tightening my RAM timings the last couple of weeks and had some super weird, random Karhu errors. Like...i could run it for 4 hours straight without errors and next time i do a test to confirm everything, i get an error withing 4 minutes.
> 
> Seems some VDDG/VSoC voltages dont work for me anymore as well. I naturally went back to my last known RAM configuration that was 11000% Karhu stable and still got those random errors.
> 
> Trying out changes in VDDG/VSoC next....


Come to the Dark Side, we have cookies; roll back to F1x


----------



## ManniX-ITA

Okay, I want a 5950x...


----------



## dansi

MikeS3000 said:


> You are correct! Still learning about this platform even after 14 months of use. I'm testing now with Vsoc set a 1100mv in AMD_OVERCLOCKING, main page of bios set vsoc on "normal" and vsoc offset to "0.00625" I see a small bump to about 1.075 vsoc svi2 up from 1.068. Let the testing begin. Thanks.


i dont have to set anything in AMD OVERCLOCKING, i left it on auto.
Just put the vsoc in the main page to 'normal' and increase the offset.


----------



## dansi

ManniX-ITA said:


> Okay, I want a 5950x...


Multi core gain over 3950X is not as impressive.
From gamernexus, 5950X using the same IOD, the same IF, RAM oc is about the same too! The core clocks generally around the same, but can be lower!


----------



## Mullcom

ManniX-ITA said:


> Okay, I want a 5950x...


I am interested in 5900x
From 3600x it can be good Gain in performance. But the other hand . I not using all the performance in my 3600x ^_^



Prices is okej to be new CPUś.


Skickat från min SM-G973F via Tapatalk


----------



## Kha

@man


ManniX-ITA said:


> The SOC voltage only in Tweaker.
> The SOC LLC is in the last menu of Tweaker: CPU/VRM etc don't remember exactly.
> But not all boards have the SOC LLC setting.


Ok I found them and put Vsoc 1.1. Should start from this, right ? 

Also, at 1.1 VSOC, how should be SOC LLC ? I know that you said at low VSOC should be High/Turbo and at high VSOC Low/Medium, but dunno what is considered low or high )


----------



## ManniX-ITA

dansi said:


> Multi core gain over 3950X is not as impressive.
> From gamernexus, 5950X using the same IOD, the same IF, RAM oc is about the same too! The core clocks generally around the same, but can be lower!


Do I really need all those cores? Ehm, no not really.

But for 250 more, if it's really that the street price, I'm thinking about it.
It's going to be more for trying to set some scores at cold temps with my build with TEC cooling 
With the same 105W TDP at full load it could be a nice puppy to run a 10c.



Kha said:


> @man
> 
> 
> Ok I found them and put Vsoc 1.1. Should start from this, right ?
> 
> Also, at 1.1 VSOC, how should be SOC LLC ? I know that you said at low VSOC should be High/Turbo and at high VSOC Low/Medium, but dunno what is considered low or high )


It's just Low and High 
Fictional values; lower under load the VSOC will drop eg. 1100mV will go down to let's say 1060mV, Medium 1070mV, High 1080mV, Turbo 1090mV, Extreme will stay at1100mV.

But don't mistake an high LLC like the best thing to do.
The IC is trying to drop the voltage for a reason; maybe there's a thermal need or a light load that could allow too much voltage to be fed around.

If you force it higher or lower with other than Auto you can maybe fix an undesired behavior, like IF not stable at high frequency, or just making things worse.
I have it set to High and I get WHEA Error Code 19 at idle; most probably because under load stays at the voltage I need for performance and stability.
But without load the High LLC is keeping it too high and creates instability; like someone parking a car with 360s and an heavy feet on the gas pedal.

I think last time I tried Extreme on SOC LLC couldn't even boot into Windows.
So play with it carefully!


----------



## Codebr0ken

It seems the Whea 19 error is persistent, sticky XD. Today when I installed the nvidia driver the error appeared 3 times after 2 weeks without errors.










It may be that when applying my 3d profiles (copy and paste my configuration) it caused the error, I have continued investigating. I suspect a function called "SoC/Uncore OC Mode" within AMD Overclocking.

Since bios version F20 and later (x570 aorus elite) there is a bug which activates the "SoC/Uncore OC Mode" without your consent , In previous bios you could deactivate this option and it was never activated again ( Maybe for this reason the bios before F20 are more stable? Since the SoC/Uncore OC Mode can negatively modify the LLc vcore Soc configuration )

Even when you have disabled it, it reactivates on every reboot. I am monitoring the system with HWiNFO64 and it seems that the SoC Voltage (SVI2 TFN) is not so inconsistent it stays at 1.081 ~ 087v.

With that option activated it is much more inconsistent going down in idle mode to 1.077v

To disable the option, what I am doing is.

Disable "SoC/Uncore OC Mode"

Create a profile with my settings and save with the mode disabled.

And in every reboot of the system reload my profile.

I have to say, I always do this to reload my bios settings, except today when installing the Nvidia driver.

It only remains to wait, if this is really the problem. However gigabyte should fix that bug..


----------



## lum-x

Hi guys, I will get my AORUS Master this weekend and i read that the thermal pad on chipset is not the best one. Since i have some Fujipoly Extreme thermal pad laying around I was wondering is it worth changing the thermal pad before put my whole machine together. Just out or curiosity what is the thickness of the original thermal pad since i have a lot of 1mm left and a brand new 600x50x1.5mm.


----------



## Kha

ManniX-ITA said:


> Do I really need all those cores? Ehm, no not really.
> 
> But for 250 more, if it's really that the street price, I'm thinking about it.
> It's going to be more for trying to set some scores at cold temps with my build with TEC cooling
> With the same 105W TDP at full load it could be a nice puppy to run a 10c.
> 
> 
> 
> It's just Low and High
> Fictional values; lower under load the VSOC will drop eg. 1100mV will go down to let's say 1060mV, Medium 1070mV, High 1080mV, Turbo 1090mV, Extreme will stay at1100mV.
> 
> But don't mistake an high LLC like the best thing to do.
> The IC is trying to drop the voltage for a reason; maybe there's a thermal need or a light load that could allow too much voltage to be fed around.
> 
> If you force it higher or lower with other than Auto you can maybe fix an undesired behavior, like IF not stable at high frequency, or just making things worse.
> I have it set to High and I get WHEA Error Code 19 at idle; most probably because under load stays at the voltage I need for performance and stability.
> But without load the High LLC is keeping it too high and creates instability; like someone parking a car with 360s and an heavy feet on the gas pedal.
> 
> I think last time I tried Extreme on SOC LLC couldn't even boot into Windows.
> So play with it carefully!


Ok bear with me a bit please. 

I put SOC with 1.1 and left LLC as it is. Still got WHEA. 

Should I raise SOC or lower it now, I mean, is it SOC 1.1 standard, too low or too much ?

Also, when I should start tinkering with LLC ?


----------



## Codebr0ken

Kha said:


> Ok bear with me a bit please.
> 
> I put SOC with 1.1 and left LLC as it is. Still got WHEA.
> 
> Should I raise SOC or lower it now, I mean, is it SOC 1.1 standard, too low or too much ?
> 
> Also, when I should start tinkering with LLC ?


Put it on LLc Vcore Soc: Medium

It is not exceeding the 1.2 barrier, it still has margin 

Edit: 1.1 VSoc is the system default value


----------



## Kha

Codebr0ken said:


> Put it on LLc Vcore Soc: Medium
> 
> It is not exceeding the 1.2 barrier, it still has margin
> 
> Edit: 1.1 VSoc is the system default value


Ok so if I want to try to get rid of this WHEA, should I raise VSOC over 1.1, right ? And put LLC Vcore Soc to Medium for now ?


----------



## Codebr0ken

Kha said:


> Ok so if I want to try to get rid of this WHEA, should I raise VSOC over 1.1, right ? And put LLC Vcore Soc to Medium for now ?


Try to "play" first with the LLc Vcore Soc, go up (medium, high, turbo) without touching Soc voltage, although the truth is that for 1900IF maybe if necessary, but you can always try with 1.1

Can you give me a screenshot of your WHEA error?


----------



## Kha

Will do next one, priming 95 now with a ton of crap open with SOC 1.1 and Medium LLC SOC.


----------



## ManniX-ITA

Kha said:


> Will do next one, priming 95 now with a ton of crap open with SOC 1.1 and Medium LLC SOC.


I would try around 1.12-1.14V with Medium/High LLC for IF 1900.
But you have to consider there's no absolute value, you need to find the right one that works for your CPU.


----------



## Kha

Codebr0ken said:


> Try to "play" first with the LLc Vcore Soc, go up (medium, high, turbo) without touching Soc voltage, although the truth is that for 1900IF maybe if necessary, but you can always try with 1.1
> 
> Can you give me a screenshot of your WHEA error?













And this time got also a reboot in middle of Prime.




ManniX-ITA said:


> I would try around 1.12-1.14V with Medium/High LLC for IF 1900.
> But you have to consider there's no absolute value, you need to find the right one that works for your CPU.


Will do.


----------



## Codebr0ken

Exactly , as it says @ManniX-ITA, everything is test and error, it will depend on patience 😅

@Kha Thanks, that WHEA error is due to insufficient voltage in VSoc, not the classic WHEA annoying xD

Edit: try not to go too high, personally 1.2 would be my limit not to degrade the silicon in a few years


----------



## ManniX-ITA

I'd use y-cruncher instead of Prime95 to test.
It's good as well to test stability but much better to trigger WHEA Errors.


----------



## Kha

Trying now with 1.12 and LLC Medium, as @ManniX-ITA adviced.


----------



## Kha

Rebooted with 1.12500 Vcore SOC, Medium LLC. Ideas ?


----------



## Kha

Also, I saw there are 2 SOC voltages, a SOC and a Vcore SOC. I should tinker only the Vcore SOC, right and leave the other one as it is ?


----------



## Codebr0ken

@Kha

More voltage.
Perhaps you may not be able to reach that speed stably.
Do you have tight RAM times?

For the infinite bridge, Vcore Soc is used. For the CPU, SOC is used, it is a different voltage


----------



## Kha

Codebr0ken said:


> @Kha
> 
> More voltage.
> Perhaps you may not be able to reach that speed stably.
> Do you have tight RAM times?
> 
> For the infinite bridge, Vcore Soc is used. For the CPU, SOC is used, it is a different voltage


Understood. You mentioned 1.5v VSOC earlier, isn't 1.2v max value admissible ?


----------



## Kha

And reboot - Ctitical Kernel power


----------



## Codebr0ken

Kha said:


> Understood. You mentioned 1.5v VSOC earlier, isn't 1.2v max value admissible ?


1.2v VSOC I had a small error, that is the maximum for 24/7



Kha said:


> And reboot - Ctitical Kernel power


1.2v Vcore Soc and LLc on medium or high, if that's not enough, it would honestly drop to 1866


----------



## Kha

Codebr0ken said:


> 1.2v VSOC I had a small error, that is the maximum for 24/7


Aight, trying with 1.16v now, LLC Medium. HWInfo shows Vcore soc 1.128 tho.


----------



## Codebr0ken

Kha said:


> Aight, trying with 1.16v now, LLC Medium. HWInfo shows Vcore soc 1.128 tho.


But you have to look at this voltage


----------



## Kha

Codebr0ken said:


> But you have to look at this voltage
> 
> View attachment 2461398


Not sure I understand ?


----------



## Codebr0ken

Kha said:


> Not sure I understand ?


SoC Voltage (SVI2 TFN)


----------



## MyUsername

Kha said:


> Not sure I understand ?


What Codebr0ken means vcore soc is the voltage sent to the SoC like the number you see in the bios, what SV12 means, is the voltage the SoC is actually getting and is the value you need to keep an eye on


----------



## Kha

MyUsername said:


> What Codebr0ken means vcore soc is the voltage sent to the SoC like the number you see in the bios, what SV12 means, is the voltage the SoC is actually getting and is the value you need to keep an eye on


I see, at 1.1 SOC I get 1.056 SVI2 TFN. Is it bad ?


----------



## MyUsername

Kha said:


> I see, at 1.1 SOC I get 1.056 SVI2 TFN. Is it bad ?


For 1900 yes, I think 1.08V should be doable, just use any combo to get there. If you have high voltage and low LLC the Soc voltage may bounce around a little, and high LLC( I wouldn't go higher than turbo as extreme is a little too extreme) will pin the the voltage to what you selected. Whea I wouldn't worry about, if you're getting driver crashes and/or random reboots then investigate, if not just ignore.


----------



## dansi

Kha said:


> I see, at 1.1 SOC I get 1.056 SVI2 TFN. Is it bad ?


have not got any whea bus interconnect error since running vsoc svi2 at 1.088-1.094v, using positive offset in main menu, and in next menu vsoc llc set to normal.
try that


----------



## ManniX-ITA

Codebr0ken said:


> It seems the Whea 19 error is persistent, sticky XD. Today when I installed the nvidia driver the error appeared 3 times after 2 weeks without errors.
> 
> View attachment 2461391
> 
> 
> It may be that when applying my 3d profiles (copy and paste my configuration) it caused the error, I have continued investigating. I suspect a function called "SoC/Uncore OC Mode" within AMD Overclocking.
> 
> Since bios version F20 and later (x570 aorus elite) there is a bug which activates the "SoC/Uncore OC Mode" without your consent , In previous bios you could deactivate this option and it was never activated again ( Maybe for this reason the bios before F20 are more stable? Since the SoC/Uncore OC Mode can negatively modify the LLc vcore Soc configuration )
> 
> Even when you have disabled it, it reactivates on every reboot. I am monitoring the system with HWiNFO64 and it seems that the SoC Voltage (SVI2 TFN) is not so inconsistent it stays at 1.081 ~ 087v.
> 
> With that option activated it is much more inconsistent going down in idle mode to 1.077v
> 
> To disable the option, what I am doing is.
> 
> Disable "SoC/Uncore OC Mode"
> 
> Create a profile with my settings and save with the mode disabled.
> 
> And in every reboot of the system reload my profile.
> 
> I have to say, I always do this to reload my bios settings, except today when installing the Nvidia driver.
> 
> It only remains to wait, if this is really the problem. However gigabyte should fix that bug..


No it's not that the reason; I always have kept UncoreOC enabled on all bios releases.
Mind that there are a number of reasons to keep it enabled.
The IF frequency floating up & down is known to be problematic for stability.
It does often triggers memory training issues at boot with high IF.
Ultimately VDDP and VDDG will be auto-corrected by the board in stepping of 25mV.



lum-x said:


> Hi guys, I will get my AORUS Master this weekend and i read that the thermal pad on chipset is not the best one. Since i have some Fujipoly Extreme thermal pad laying around I was wondering is it worth changing the thermal pad before put my whole machine together. Just out or curiosity what is the thickness of the original thermal pad since i have a lot of 1mm left and a brand new 600x50x1.5mm.


YES. Replace it.
Hard to say but the 1mm should be more than enough.
I've used Conductonaut thermal paste.
More or less whatever you use is going to be 10x better than the default thermal pad.



Kha said:


> Trying now with 1.12 and LLC Medium, as @ManniX-ITA adviced.


Not only depends on your CPU but also on your memory timings.
Considering your setup and that it crashes at 1.1v guess that's a good range.

I had to scale up again to 1.16v.
Seems that repairing/installing games on multiple SATA HDDs is very taxing.
Noticed a bit of system lag yesterday while doing it.
Launched a game and the system became unstable immediately; stuttering, lagging, USB vdroops.
Did the same today with 1.16v and no issues... will double check again later at 1.14v.


----------



## Kha

Yeah, after a ton of tries with different settings, I had to give up and went back to 1866 /3733 - I feel the performance increase per inch of mind stress is definitely not a favorable ratio in this case. Thanks for the tips @ManniX-ITA & @Codebr0ken <3

I'll for sure try again if/when a new Bios will appear.


----------



## panni

@ManniX-ITA my F30 IF 3800 saga continues.

Remember how I was stable with these settings?
VSoC: 1.1V (manually put in in tweaker)
VDDP: 1000mV
VDDG: 950/1050mV
LLC: High/High

Turns out, this was on a knife's edge. I was running the sz Ryzen Balanced V4 profile (CB Forum) and switched to Pizza's High Performance profile, which resulted in an idle-crash a couple of days afterwards and, depending on the moon phase or something, unstable OCCT.

I tried playing around with minimal positive VSoC offsets, which didn't lead anywhere and resulted in extremely unproportional/unpredictable jumping in effective VSoC. A single step in offset could result in +/-0.1V; I've seen jumps from 1.15V to 1.05V effectively, just by changing the offset minimally.

That's when I decided to look at it from the other side. Getting a good VSoC baseline and predictable offset results.

So I set *VSoC in AMD OC to 1100mV* explicitly, which was unset/=0 previously and *SoC in Tweaker to Normal*, VSoC offset to +0.01875V and LLCs to Medium.
This resulted in a rock-stable clamped effective 1.1V SoC that didn't droop or overshoot, which was weird, as a Medium LLC should still allow for drooping.

*Then I set both LLCs to "Normal"*, which results in 1.094V (SVI2 TFN) SoC sustained and min, as well as 1.1V max.

System is stable this way. I believe I've read comments from your end regarding this, you might've nudged me in the right direction with those.

I guess, and correct me if I'm wrong, since the newer AGESAs tightened a lot of the inner workings, relying on a wonky VSoC with a massive LLC (High) results in serious overshoot of the voltage on the SoC and thus potential instability when exiting a high power state.

*So my takeaway for F30 is*: Find a VSoC that's stable, without a massive LLC, by clamping it in the OC menu and playing with the offset. Medium LLC helped with this, as it allowed me to predictably find the settings for getting effectively clamped 1.1V VSoC, then adjusting LLC _down_ afterwards to allow for droop and less overshoot.

New stable IF 3800 settings:
AMD OC VSoC: 1100
VDDP: 1000
VDDG: 1050/950
Tweaker VSoC: Normal
Tweaker VSoC Offset: +0.01875V
CPU/SOC LLC: Normal

Idle:









Load:










On another topic: Not sure if you heard, but the I/O-die in Ryzen 5000 will be the same as in 3000, DDR timing, frequency and probably IF sweet spots will be the same, so all this work actually means something.


----------



## Dan Hot

*VDDG_CCD=950mV, VDDG_IOD=1050mV* fixed WHEA Error 19 for me.


----------



## ManniX-ITA

panni said:


> @ManniX-ITA my F30 IF 3800 saga continues.
> 
> Remember how I was stable with these settings?
> VSoC: 1.1V (manually put in in tweaker)
> VDDP: 1000mV
> VDDG: 950/1050mV
> LLC: High/High
> 
> Turns out, this was on a knife's edge. I was running the sz Ryzen Balanced V4 profile (CB Forum) and switched to Pizza's High Performance profile, which resulted in an idle-crash a couple of days afterwards and, depending on the moon phase or something, unstable OCCT.
> 
> I tried playing around with minimal positive VSoC offsets, which didn't lead anywhere and resulted in extremely unproportional/unpredictable jumping in effective VSoC. A single step in offset could result in +/-0.1V; I've seen jumps from 1.15V to 1.05V effectively, just by changing the offset minimally.
> 
> That's when I decided to look at it from the other side. Getting a good VSoC baseline and predictable offset results.
> 
> So I set *VSoC in AMD OC to 1100mV* explicitly, which was unset/=0 previously and *SoC in Tweaker to Normal*, VSoC offset to +0.01875V and LLCs to Medium.
> This resulted in a rock-stable clamped effective 1.1V SoC that didn't droop or overshoot, which was weird, as a Medium LLC should still allow for drooping.
> 
> *Then I set both LLCs to "Normal"*, which results in 1.094V (SVI2 TFN) SoC sustained and min, as well as 1.1V max.
> 
> System is stable this way. I believe I've read comments from your end regarding this, you might've nudged me in the right direction with those.
> 
> I guess, and correct me if I'm wrong, since the newer AGESAs tightened a lot of the inner workings, relying on a wonky VSoC with a massive LLC (High) results in serious overshoot of the voltage on the SoC and thus potential instability when exiting a high power state.
> 
> *So my takeaway for F30 is*: Find a VSoC that's stable, without a massive LLC, by clamping it in the OC menu and playing with the offset. Medium LLC helped with this, as it allowed me to predictably find the settings for getting effectively clamped 1.1V VSoC, then adjusting LLC _down_ afterwards to allow for droop and less overshoot.
> 
> New stable IF 3800 settings:
> AMD OC VSoC: 1100
> VDDP: 1000
> VDDG: 1050/950
> Tweaker VSoC: Normal
> Tweaker VSoC Offset: +0.01875V
> CPU/SOC LLC: Normal
> 
> Idle:
> View attachment 2461454
> 
> 
> Load:
> View attachment 2461455
> 
> 
> 
> On another topic: Not sure if you heard, but the I/O-die in Ryzen 5000 will be the same as in 3000, DDR timing, frequency and probably IF sweet spots will be the same, so all this work actually means something.


The problem was likely the VSOC set to a fixed value; we all noticed weird behavior and instability at Auto or fixed.
With the latest AGESA the only way to make it work properly is though an offset.

The LLC depends on your CPU, setup and memory OC.
I'm using a pretty though profile now for my Hynix DJR kits and I can't run anymore at VSOC LLC lower than High otherwise either I see a huge drop of performances or instability.
Previously my preferred setting has always been Medium; it's a very good balance between reliability and performances.
I have to keep the VSOC at 1.16v now to avoid problems, this alone speaks for itself 

Nice that you got a stable profile, thanks for the feedback!  

Yes the I/O die is going to be the same but I'm pretty sure it will be "tweaked" like on the 4xxx.
Otherwise those IF at 2100/2200 wouldn't be possible.
We have to see, hopefully it's going to be that tiny bit better to fix all these issues together with the new AGESA 1.1.0.0.



Dan Hot said:


> *VDDG_CCD=950mV, VDDG_IOD=1050mV* fixed WHEA Error 19 for me.


Nice, you probably have a better sample than me 
I could only get to reduce it to a bare minimum at IF 1900.


----------



## panni

ManniX-ITA said:


> Otherwise those IF at 2100/2200 wouldn't be possible.


Do we have some sort of proof of those IF frequencies?



ManniX-ITA said:


> With the latest AGESA the only way to make it work properly is though an offset.


Yes, the difference for me was to set the baseline VSOC in AMD OC to 1100mV in order for the offset to work predictably, though.

Edit: Together with setting it to Normal.


----------



## chucky27

panni said:


> Do we have some sort of proof of those IF frequencies?
> 
> 
> Yes, the difference for me was to set the baseline VSOC in AMD OC to 1100mV in order for the offset to work predictably, though.
> 
> Edit: Together with setting it to Normal.


4000 series is a monolithic die, no I/O chiplet and probably has a refined memory controller and other PHY stuff. That's the main reason for those high clocks on Renoir.
So we shouldn't blindly extrapolate APU's IF to desktop versions. If the I/O is the same, the only hope is that they will have much better binning and some tweaks on the cpu chiplet side. 2100/2200 might not be there, but at least out-of-the-box 1900 for everyone without shaman dances and blood sacrifices is a real possibility.


----------



## panni

chucky27 said:


> 4000 series is a monolithic die, no I/O chiplet and probably has a refined memory controller and other PHY stuff. That's the main reason for those high clocks on Renoir.
> So we shouldn't blindly extrapolate APU's IF to desktop versions. If the I/O is the same, the only hope is that they will have much better binning and some tweaks on the cpu chiplet side. 2100/2200 might not be there, but at least out-of-the-box 1900 for everyone without shaman dances and blood sacrifices is a real possibility.


AMD provided more detailed information after yesterday's live stream to the media outlets (GamersNexus, CB), and told them that between zen2 and zen3 (3000, 5000) the I/O-die, apart from minor optimizations, hasn't changed. They're also on the same 12nm Globalfoundries node, and said that the sweet spots for memory will be the same as with the 3000 series.

Of course, there could be certain things that have improved, but I seriously doubt we see an uplift in Infinity Fabric clocks, as the basic setup is the same as with zen2. The APUs are a different story altogether as you mentioned.


----------



## Nighthog

Ryzen 4000G series can do that high IF 2000-2200 because it's a single SoC, not chiplet.

I think we will become disappointed for Ryzen 5000 series with regard to IMC&FCLK if they reused the same IO-DIE from Ryzen 3000. Cust cutting/shorter development cycle.
The only thing that could improve it is they adjusted the substrate or stability of the controller on the CCD/CCX side.
We have noted the the VDDG CCD doesn't like high voltages or FCLK gets unstable but it needs more voltage for higher frequency, we hit a roof. Maybe this is better and allows for higher clocks with the new generation.
There is a lot of performance to be found if we can increase FCLK & MEM with the 5000-series compared to 3000-series even from what was promised from AMD presentation only with regard to the IPC gains.


----------



## panni

Nighthog said:


> Ryzen 4000G series can do that high IF 2000-2200 because it's a single SoC, not chiplet.
> 
> I think we will become disappointed for Ryzen 5000 series with regard to IMC&FCLK if they reused the same IO-DIE from Ryzen 3000. Cust cutting/shorter development cycle.
> The only thing that could improve it is they adjusted the substrate or stability of the controller on the CCD/CCX side.
> We have noted the the VDDG CCD doesn't like high voltages or FCLK gets unstable but it needs more voltage for higher frequency, we hit a roof. Maybe this is better and allows for higher clocks with the new generation.
> There is a lot of performance to be found if we can increase FCLK & MEM with the 5000-series compared to 3000-series even from what was promised from AMD presentation only with regard to the IPC gains.


Bear in mind that the figures AMD presented were probably on a stock configuration (3200/1600). So the last couple of percent are still open to us, who like to tune their system to 3800. That's still very promising and the 19% IPC gain is massive IMHO.

A bit sad that they scrapped the 3700X variant and the non-X variants in the 5000 series for now, though. I loved my 1700 non-X. And the price was great.


----------



## TheOpenfield

Nope, both Intel and AMD test rigs had 3600 kits (probably @XMP though).


----------



## panni

TheOpenfield said:


> Nope, both Intel and AMD test rigs had 3600 kits (probably @XMP though).


Oops, didn't read the fine print then. OK well, still 200 MT/100 MHz off


----------



## ManniX-ITA

panni said:


> Do we have some sort of proof of those IF frequencies?
> 
> 
> Yes, the difference for me was to set the baseline VSOC in AMD OC to 1100mV in order for the offset to work predictably, though.
> 
> Edit: Together with setting it to Normal.


Well we have the 4xxx running at those IF speeds so the expectation is nothing less 
Hopefully the IF speed limitation on 3xxx were not only coming from the I/O die but from the Infinity Fabric interposer which should have been refreshed as well.
I'm pretty confident, more hopefully, that the single thread and memory latency improvements are coming out due to improvements in that area as well.
Wouldn't make sense to have a new core and leave everything else around exactly the same.
Compatible yes, same interfaces, same features but I'm pretty sure there's a lot new under the hood.

With F20/F30 once I change VSOC to Normal my SOC VID in AMD OC is fixed at 48, 1.1v.
If I change it then no POST and I have to clear CMOS to boot again...


----------



## panni

ManniX-ITA said:


> With F20/F30 once I change VSOC to Normal my SOC VID in AMD OC is fixed at 48, 1.1v.
> If I change it then no POST and I have to clear CMOS to boot again...


Uumm what? I wasn't aware that that wasn't a decimal number entry, it's at "1100". It was at "0" (zero) before I fiddled with it, even when setting VSOC to Normal.

Maybe this (zero) is what created the weird behaviour with the offsets for me?


----------



## Tantawi

dansi said:


> I beat the 19 error by increasing the vsoc voltage offset by 1 click up.


THANK YOU! this is the only thing that worked to let me keep my 1866 IF 1:1 stable with my 3900x and X570 Elite on any BIOS after F20a and get ride of any WHEA 19s. Cheers!


----------



## bkrownd

I just had a wierd thing come up with my Aorus Master. (which is still fairly new) I tried to boot, and it got stuck at code 39. I tried again and went into a series of boot loops. Eventually the Aorus splash screen came up on a couple of the boot loops, and finally it booted the third time it got to the splash screen. Now my memory XMP profile is no longer loaded, so maybe it reset my bios setup. I don't have any weird settings in bios. 🤔


----------



## MikeS3000

So strangely I set a negative vsoc offset of -0.0125 and I have 7 hours of uptime and no WHEA event 19 warning. When I went for a notch or two of positive I got a combo of WHEA 19 and another AMD64 machine check error. Even higher caused a hard black screen crash. For some reason my processor may like a lower vsoc at 1900 IF.


----------



## ManniX-ITA

panni said:


> Uumm what? I wasn't aware that that wasn't a decimal number entry, it's at "1100". It was at "0" (zero) before I fiddled with it, even when setting VSOC to Normal.
> 
> Maybe this (zero) is what created the weird behaviour with the offsets for me?


I assumed it was a VID like in the CBS menu but maybe it's me being wrong 
I've never really used it because set with the offset just works.


----------



## panni

ManniX-ITA said:


> I assumed it was a VID like in the CBS menu but maybe it's me being wrong
> I've never really used it because set with the offset just works.


Phew. I really thought I messed up here. There's an option in AMD OC menu for setting the VSoC, I used that. Where's the SOC VID in CBS? I didn't find it.

I've been using AMD OC for most of the things recently, as it's much more ordered and intuitive than CBS, especially for voltages.


----------



## ManniX-ITA

panni said:


> Phew. I really thought I messed up here. There's an option in AMD OC menu for setting the VSoC, I used that. Where's the SOC VID in CBS? I didn't find it.
> 
> I've been using AMD OC for most of the things recently, as it's much more ordered and intuitive than CBS, especially for voltages.


It's under XFR Enhancements the "SOC OVERCLOCK VID" option.
That's the one I was talking about indeed, I confused the 2 options 
Don't remember at all the behavior I got with the SOC voltage in AMD OC.


----------



## Nighthog

ManniX-ITA said:


> It's under XFR Enhancements the "SOC OVERCLOCK VID" option.
> That's the one I was talking about indeed, I confused the 2 options
> Don't remember at all the behavior I got with the SOC voltage in AMD OC.


That setting isn't working properly, you can't change it, it resets no matter what really. The AMD_CBS SOC voltage setting. 
Ignore it, and use the other options.


----------



## ManniX-ITA

Nighthog said:


> That setting isn't working properly, you can't change it, it resets no matter what really. The AMD_CBS SOC voltage setting.
> Ignore it, and use the other options.


Yeah, I'm ok with Normal/Offset works on all bios releases.
But I found irritating I couldn't use it after I spent some precious minutes to find out how to calculate the VID


----------



## Kha

ManniX-ITA said:


> I'm pretty confident, more hopefully, that the single thread and memory latency improvements are coming out due to improvements in that area as well.


This. From what I experimented with a ton of systems, the highest boost of fps in games is in direct relation with latency, and latency you can't possibly lower to these levels without a much faster IF (in this case).


----------



## ManniX-ITA

Kha said:


> This. From what I experimented with a ton of systems, the highest boost of fps in games is in direct relation with latency, and latency you can't possibly lower to these levels without a much faster IF (in this case).


Yes, they said the memory access between cores have been improved. Which in theory would mean also between CCDs.
They also specifically mentioned an overall memory latency improvement.
Considering the IOD is "the same" there are no big revolutions on DDR4 PHYs in the CCDs and in the IOD.

I'm assuming these performance enhancement coming from their best tech; the Infinity Fabric.
The memory lanes between CCDs and the IOD are going through it, the only part that can have been massively tweaked without substantial changes on the IOD.

I'm also assuming they did the trick Intel used for the past 10 years on their CPUs.
Optimizing the design and node process at 12nm to get out an IOD which is better in performances and thermals.
Otherwise it'd a huge bottleneck, it's already a bad one for the Zen2. Can't think they left it really exactly as it is.

With a better IF interposer and a slightly better IOD, if you are not limited by thermals, is very likely high frequency IF is possible.

Damn I really hope so 
I want to see that inter-core latency in Sandra dropping at least 20ns between distant cores!


----------



## Yuke

Yuke said:


> Guess i got owned by F30, too. At least to a small extend.
> 
> I was tightening my RAM timings the last couple of weeks and had some super weird, random Karhu errors. Like...i could run it for 4 hours straight without errors and next time i do a test to confirm everything, i get an error withing 4 minutes.
> 
> Seems some VDDG/VSoC voltages dont work for me anymore as well. I naturally went back to my last known RAM configuration that was 11000% Karhu stable and still got those random errors.
> 
> Trying out changes in VDDG/VSoC next....


VSoC changes did not work but VDDG upping from 1050 to 1075mV fixed the problem...so to anyone having F30 problems, maybe try to up your VDDG.


----------



## ManniX-ITA

Yuke said:


> VSoC changes did not work but VDDG upping from 1050 to 1075mV fixed the problem...so to anyone having F30 problems, maybe try to up your VDDG.


Higher VDDG and also higher VSOC for tight timings.
I can't run at 1.14v anymore with the latest profile... have to check 1.15v but right now I'm back at 1.16v.
If not already enabled, stress your ram with SVM on to be really sure it's rock solid.


----------



## Yuke

ManniX-ITA said:


> Higher VDDG and also higher VSOC for tight timings.
> I can't run at 1.14v anymore with the latest profile... have to check 1.15v but right now I'm back at 1.16v.
> If not already enabled, stress your ram with SVM on to be really sure it's rock solid.


Ill keep VSoC in mind if i check titghter timings...started with last known stable config obviously.

16 16 16 32 48 252


----------



## Illined

Officially looking forward to the Crosshair Dark Hero coming out. Might swap the Gigabyte board for it.


----------



## MyUsername

Illined said:


> Officially looking forward to the Crosshair Dark Hero coming out. Might swap the Gigabyte board for it.


Sexy board, but Zen3 is the deciding factor for me at the moment as I've so far got this Master by the proverbial balls and it's *WHEA ERROR FREE* at 1900/3800, doing micro tweaking with VDDG IOD. Just running the cpu through it's paces while I go shopping.


----------



## Kha

MyUsername said:


> Sexy board, but Zen3 is the deciding factor for me at the moment as I've so far got this Master by the proverbial balls and it's *WHEA ERROR FREE* at 1900/3800, doing micro tweaking with VDDG IOD. Just running the cpu through it's paces while I go shopping.


can you share the settings please ?


----------



## ryouiki

Nighthog said:


> That setting isn't working properly, you can't change it, it resets no matter what really. The AMD_CBS SOC voltage setting.
> Ignore it, and use the other options.


SOC VID is directly modified by whatever value is set in Tweaker -> Vcore SOC once the board reboots (it will not reflect a change while you are still in the BIOS). Sometime around F20 a bunch of items in Tweaker became directly linked to values in CBS menu.


----------



## ManniX-ITA

ryouiki said:


> SOC VID is directly modified by whatever value is set in Tweaker -> Vcore SOC once the board reboots (it will not reflect a change while you are still in the BIOS). Sometime around F20 a bunch of items in Tweaker became directly linked to values in CBS menu.


That's not what mine is doing; whatever is set in Tweaker the SOC VID is always set to 48 (1.100V).
Probably the reason why only Offset is working properly with F20+ releases; it's applied to the Normal value which is 1.100v.


----------



## ryouiki

ManniX-ITA said:


> That's not what mine is doing; whatever is set in Tweaker the SOC VID is always set to 48 (1.100V).
> Probably the reason why only Offset is working properly with F20+ releases; it's applied to the Normal value which is 1.100v.


Not sure, on both of my boards with F30, changing VCORE SOC in Tweaker -> Save -> Reboot -> BIOS causes SOC VID value to change. I played around with it just now adjusting it above/below 1.10 and the values went from 48, 4c, 50, etc.


----------



## ManniX-ITA

ryouiki said:


> Not sure, on both of my boards with F30, changing VCORE SOC in Tweaker -> Save -> Reboot -> BIOS causes SOC VID value to change. I played around with it just now adjusting it above/below 1.10 and the values went from 48, 4c, 50, etc.


Mmmm, either it's my setup or some other option which is causing this behavior.
I'm curious but I can't test it now... anyway Normal+Offset works just fine. It'll have to wait


----------



## LesPaulLover

QUESTION: So I've now had the "Aorus Master is totally powerless poroblem" TWO TIMES in the past week (since the first time it happened). My concern is that this is a sign of a bigger problem. Should I just RMA this board and grab a different brand? 

I think the big question here is whether this problem is BIOS related or HARDWARE related. This used to be my evening gaming PC - it's now doubled as my daytime work PC for the past 5(ish) months and I dont see that changing anytime soon (restrictions are still quite significant here in NY -- and hard to complain about that because despite being by far the hardest-hit by the pandemic in the first months, we've really overcome that and now we're one of the lowest-infection states in the US)


----------



## ManniX-ITA

LesPaulLover said:


> QUESTION: So I've now had the "Aorus Master is totally powerless poroblem" TWO TIMES in the past week (since the first time it happened). My concern is that this is a sign of a bigger problem. Should I just RMA this board and grab a different brand?
> 
> I think the big question here is whether this problem is BIOS related or HARDWARE related. This used to be my evening gaming PC - it's now doubled as my daytime work PC for the past 5(ish) months and I dont see that changing anytime soon (restrictions are still quite significant here in NY -- and hard to complain about that because despite being by far the hardest-hit by the pandemic in the first months, we've really overcome that and now we're one of the lowest-infection states in the US)


It'd be too much for me once in a month 
Seriously, RMA this one and take another brand.


----------



## OkNowImPoor

Kha said:


> F30: I am an getting random Windows 10 instant shutdowns on my X570 Aorus Pro / 3900x. Never had any on F22 and before that. Any tips ?


Wow thought I was going crazy! Im having the same issue. Im STILL having bios resets due to XMP, and now these random power drops out of nowhere 1-2 days after flashing F30.


----------



## panni

OkNowImPoor said:


> Wow thought I was going crazy! Im having the same issue. Im STILL having bios resets due to XMP, and now these random power drops out of nowhere 1-2 days after flashing F30.


Did you properly flash F30? No lingering AMD OC settings? What're you running, just XMP or increased IF?


----------



## OkNowImPoor

panni said:


> Did you properly flash F30? No lingering AMD OC settings? What're you running, just XMP or increased IF?


I never manually reset my bios. Just update. I dont OC, just enable XMP, virtualization and thats it...

I flashed back F21 now, removed the bios battery to be sure. Enabled XMP, lets see how it works out now. Fixing the power resets is my main concern, I can live with reloading a bios profile once a week, if I cant seem to fix it.


----------



## bassman33

Has anyone done any before/after comparisons to see any FPS benchmarking or otherwise after the new AGESA updates to 1.0.8.1?
Given that now we should be able to get even better performance out of zen2


----------



## panni

bassman33 said:


> Has anyone done any before/after comparisons to see any FPS benchmarking or otherwise after the new AGESA updates to 1.0.8.1?
> Given that now we should be able to get even better performance out of zen2


I've seen virtually no change in performance when going from F6b to F30. I guess the new AGESA just has a better default intra-core latency setup, that simply don't show given our highly optimized RAM/IF settings. Probably the latencies will be a lot better for default configs with just XMP enabled.

@ManniX-ITA 
Still experimenting with the LLC stuff. Since I've set a stable VSOC offset, I can't use anything but the "Normal" LLC anymore, or OCCT will fail. Might be my particular chip that doesn't like the overshoot that LLC implies.
Do you have any information on what the "Normal" LLC actually is? Is it basically disabled?


----------



## ManniX-ITA

bassman33 said:


> Has anyone done any before/after comparisons to see any FPS benchmarking or otherwise after the new AGESA updates to 1.0.8.1?
> Given that now we should be able to get even better performance out of zen2


I didn't as well see any performance improvement.
But my processor doesn't particularly like this new AGESA.
There are some slight improvements in memory latency but they are counter balanced by worse bandwidth results.
Maybe on CPUs with multiple CCDs there are greater improvements but I didn't see anyone impressed.



panni said:


> I've seen virtually no change in performance when going from F6b to F30. I guess the new AGESA just has a better default intra-core latency setup, that simply don't show given our highly optimized RAM/IF settings. Probably the latencies will be a lot better for default configs with just XMP enabled.
> 
> @ManniX-ITA
> Still experimenting with the LLC stuff. Since I've set a stable VSOC offset, I can't use anything but the "Normal" LLC anymore, or OCCT will fail. Might be my particular chip that doesn't like the overshoot that LLC implies.
> Do you have any information on what the "Normal" LLC actually is? Is it basically disabled?


That's weird; based on my experience if you can't regulate SOC LLC there's something else wrong.
Dunno about the Normal LLC, only Gigabyte knows...
By speculation with this setting the board should let the CPU decide which LLC to pick without intervention.


----------



## panni

Interesting. I'm quite happy with the current setup, though, as VSOC is very stable and dips a little on load as it should.


----------



## ManniX-ITA

panni said:


> Interesting. I'm quite happy with the current setup, though, as VSOC is very stable and dips a little on load as it should.


It may work indeed, why not. The VSOC behavior is highly dependent on the specific sample and the binning of the IOD.
Using Normal I always ended up with either instability or poor performances.


----------



## MyUsername

bassman33 said:


> Has anyone done any before/after comparisons to see any FPS benchmarking or otherwise after the new AGESA updates to 1.0.8.1?
> Given that now we should be able to get even better performance out of zen2


Not a lot in it, both at 1900/3800 PBO default
f12g









f30


----------



## Mullcom

MyUsername said:


> Not a lot in it, both at 1900/3800 PBO default
> f12g
> View attachment 2461658
> 
> 
> f30
> View attachment 2461659


But how is over clocking perforce? You should reach higher value with f30

Skickat från min SM-G973F via Tapatalk


----------



## Kha

MyUsername said:


> Sexy board, but Zen3 is the deciding factor for me at the moment as I've so far got this Master by the proverbial balls and it's *WHEA ERROR FREE* at 1900/3800, doing micro tweaking with VDDG IOD. Just running the cpu through it's paces while I go shopping.


So, can you please share the settings you use for *WHEA ERROR FREE* at 1900/3800 ?


----------



## MyUsername

Kha said:


> So, can you please share the settings you use for *WHEA ERROR FREE* at 1900/3800 ?


I get two types of whea errors, this one is vddg iod

Reported by component: Processor Core
Error Source: Unknown Error Source
Error Type: Bus/Interconnect Error
Processor APIC ID: 0

and this one is vddg ccd

Reported by component: Processor Core
Error Source: Machine Check Exception
Error Type: Bus/Interconnect Error
Processor APIC ID: 0

If you're on the edge like me, you can end up chasing them if you make a minor change on anything. It's a balance of cpu llc and voltage, soc llc and voltage, cpu temperature, memory timings, finding the goldilocks zone for vddg ccd and iod. Locking the soc pstate in NBIO can help. I've got little room to move on the soc voltage 1.081-1.094, one tick under pcie fails, one tick higher idle crash. VDDG ccd and iod can shift as I took my glass panel side off where the cpu idled at 23'C and I was having to drop ccd and iod by 5-10mV to compensate, panel back on cpu 30'C ccd and iod went up again.

Brute force is pointless and causes problems, you have to find the minimum working voltage.

You have to know how your pc behaves and what voltages work as using my settings probably won't work. Pain in the ass when you're adjusting things by one tick or 5mV, like you're trying to ride a wave. In my case1866/3733 is 100% stable zero whea errors, 1900/3800 I'm constantly adjusting the vddg, but it's stable.

This works for me, but depending what temperature the system is, vddg can move.


----------



## Kha

Yea, thanks for the tips, it's basically exactly what happens to me at 1900 and also the reason I went back to 1866. Sure, I lost like 0.8 nanonseconds latency but I am a much relaxed person now lol


----------



## Yuke

Kha said:


> Yea, thanks for the tips, it's basically exactly what happens to me at 1900 and also the reason I went back to 1866. Sure, I lost like 0.8 nanonseconds latency but I am a much relaxed person now lol


Did you read out your voltages after setting up all those things you mentioned over the last pages?

On my GB board i need to set VSoC to 1.112 and Turbo LLC to actually reach 1.1V and for 1.125V i even have to set it to 1.136V/Turbo LLC to reach contstant 1.125V...

Same goes for VDDG/VDDP...i always have to go a few mV over my target in BIOS to actually reach it.

I also had to increase CAD_BUS ClkDrv and procODT when i had to increase VSoC from 1.1 to 1.125V for latest AGESA.


----------



## Kha

Yuke said:


> Did you read out your voltages after setting up all those things you mentioned over the last pages?


Positive. No matter the settings used, I got:

Reported by component: Processor Core
Error Source: Unknown Error Source
Error Type: Bus/Interconnect Error
Processor APIC ID: 0


----------



## chucky27

Does anyone know if rival MBs experience these errors with the latest AGESA. I've reported mine to GB tech support and they told me "not our fault, wait until AMD releases better AGESA". And knowing GB, I'm wondering if it's really AGESA or their integration that's at fault here.


----------



## TheBrandon

chucky27 said:


> Does anyone know if rival MBs experience these errors with the latest AGESA. I've reported mine to GB tech support and they told me "not our fault, wait until AMD releases better AGESA". And knowing GB, I'm wondering if it's really AGESA or their integration that's at fault here.


Yes. Dealing with this on an ASUS. Glad I didn't bother updating my other Gigabyte board. Literally I/O on the ASUS and hard crash. Super frustrating. Worried next AGESA will align more with the 5000 series and hoping current chips (I'll be grabbing new one on the 5th) don't suffer with us having to deal with this mess. I plan on putting my 3900 in the box with the ASUS which has been problem free since day one.


----------



## duox7142

Hello all,

Now an owner of a Gigabyte Aorus Xtreme x570. I had a ASRock Taichi x570, which I had to switch out as there a number of issues, main one being RAM set to 3600mhz, despite passing Karhu and TM5 Anta Extreme, was causing huge issues for Easy Anti Cheat. I wanted to update the BIOS to see if microcode changes could help, but the BIOS update (done properly) was unstable and almost bricked Windows. So I had to roll back, but I also plan to just sell it off.

The Xtreme has been a lot better to work with. However, I'm having two main issues. 
1) the BIOS does not appear to have a maximum OC failure count before resetting to stock. This is a problem because anything unstable almost always requires reaching back to the clear CMOS, which is frustrating. Do you all know of a setting that would stop the infinite attempts to post?
2) I am having a very difficult time with IF at 1900. 3733/1866 my RAM frequency and timings are all stable. However, at 1900IF, with timings set loose, I am getting black screen reboots without any clear errors. The screen just goes black and immediately reboots. 

To tackle this, I've begun messing with vSOC, VDDG, and VDDP.
vSOC is very tricky on my CPU. It refuses to post all the time if set above 1.15v, and is highly unstable at 1.1v or above. A single run of Cinebench will trigger a crash. It's almost like high SOC causes CPU computation instability. Setting it really low has shown longer stability, but at the cost of audio popping and mouse/kb dropouts.
I've also adjusted VDDG IOD and CCD. I am not sure how it all works for my board, but I know VDDG cannot be higher than SOC, but higher VDDG > 1000mv seems to resolve audio popping / USB issues. VDDG IOD is the key one there for that. It looks like VDDG IOD is the same as cLDO VDDG. VDDG CCD I've heard can benefit from being sub 1000mv, but setting that didn't seem to make a splash.
What are the recommended steps these days to testing FLCK? How about LLC? My testing so far has not been very organized. I'm not sure if somehow I can get SOC stabilized higher for better performance. Almost everyone else has SOC at 1.1v for their stability, but my CPU doesn't like that. Given that there's 4 different variables to test, and negative voltage scaling, up to a certain point, it makes testing FLCK incredibly difficult.


----------



## panni

duox7142 said:


> Hello all,
> 
> Now an owner of a Gigabyte Aorus Xtreme x570. I had a ASRock Taichi x570, which I had to switch out as there a number of issues, main one being RAM set to 3600mhz, despite passing Karhu and TM5 Anta Extreme, was causing huge issues for Easy Anti Cheat. I wanted to update the BIOS to see if microcode changes could help, but the BIOS update (done properly) was unstable and almost bricked Windows. So I had to roll back, but I also plan to just sell it off.
> 
> The Xtreme has been a lot better to work with. However, I'm having two main issues.
> 1) the BIOS does not appear to have a maximum OC failure count before resetting to stock. This is a problem because anything unstable almost always requires reaching back to the clear CMOS, which is frustrating. Do you all know of a setting that would stop the infinite attempts to post?
> 2) I am having a very difficult time with IF at 1900. 3733/1866 my RAM frequency and timings are all stable. However, at 1900IF, with timings set loose, I am getting black screen reboots without any clear errors. The screen just goes black and immediately reboots.
> 
> To tackle this, I've begun messing with vSOC, VDDG, and VDDP.
> vSOC is very tricky on my CPU. It refuses to post all the time if set above 1.15v, and is highly unstable at 1.1v or above. A single run of Cinebench will trigger a crash. It's almost like high SOC causes CPU computation instability. Setting it really low has shown longer stability, but at the cost of audio popping and mouse/kb dropouts.
> I've also adjusted VDDG IOD and CCD. I am not sure how it all works for my board, but I know VDDG cannot be higher than SOC, but higher VDDG > 1000mv seems to resolve audio popping / USB issues. VDDG IOD is the key one there for that. It looks like VDDG IOD is the same as cLDO VDDG. VDDG CCD I've heard can benefit from being sub 1000mv, but setting that didn't seem to make a splash.
> What are the recommended steps these days to testing FLCK? How about LLC? My testing so far has not been very organized. I'm not sure if somehow I can get SOC stabilized higher for better performance. Almost everyone else has SOC at 1.1v for their stability, but my CPU doesn't like that. Given that there's 4 different variables to test, and negative voltage scaling, up to a certain point, it makes testing FLCK incredibly difficult.


There's been a lot of talk around 1900 IF in the last few pages, so maybe track back a little and read some of the user's experiences.

I seem to have a special case where LLC causes instability. Maybe, as a one-off, you can try my stable settings: (Gigabyte X570 AORUS Owners Thread)

Those have been super reliable lately; anything based on Auto VSOC paired together with a high LLC has caused long term issues in idle or OCCT, sporadically. This "super-fixed" non-LLC approach for the SOC works best for me with F30.


----------



## duox7142

panni said:


> There's been a lot of talk around 1900 IF in the last few pages, so maybe track back a little and read some of the user's experiences.
> 
> I seem to have a special case where LLC causes instability. Maybe, as a one-off, you can try my stable settings: (Gigabyte X570 AORUS Owners Thread)
> 
> Those have been super reliable lately; anything based on Auto VSOC paired together with a high LLC has caused long term issues in idle or OCCT, sporadically. This "super-fixed" non-LLC approach for the SOC works best for me with F30.


Thank you. I'm going to try some of the recommendations I've seen including yours, and post back later today. It seems VDDG_CCD decoupled from VDDG_IOD can be beneficial. I will also try AMD OC SOC voltage settings with different LLC. Basically, just logging each stepping and noting the results.


----------



## kwomo

Just got my board back from RMA only took two weeks, good job Gigabyte.

Wait....the board they have sent back has no CPU cooler mounting hardware installed. Guess I'll be waiting another two weeks.


----------



## bigcid10

Kha said:


> So, can you please share the settings you use for *WHEA ERROR FREE* at 1900/3800 ?


stop running 1900/3800,ryzen 3900x cpu's cannot reliably run at those setting 24/7
they may seem stable for a few days ,but eventually it will become unstable
1867/3733 is the highest you should go
you will get whea errors at those if/mem speeds
I've had zero whea errors in the last 7 bios's including f30
at 1867/1733


----------



## ManniX-ITA

duox7142 said:


> Hello all,
> 
> Now an owner of a Gigabyte Aorus Xtreme x570. I had a ASRock Taichi x570, which I had to switch out as there a number of issues, main one being RAM set to 3600mhz, despite passing Karhu and TM5 Anta Extreme, was causing huge issues for Easy Anti Cheat. I wanted to update the BIOS to see if microcode changes could help, but the BIOS update (done properly) was unstable and almost bricked Windows. So I had to roll back, but I also plan to just sell it off.
> 
> The Xtreme has been a lot better to work with. However, I'm having two main issues.
> 1) the BIOS does not appear to have a maximum OC failure count before resetting to stock. This is a problem because anything unstable almost always requires reaching back to the clear CMOS, which is frustrating. Do you all know of a setting that would stop the infinite attempts to post?
> 2) I am having a very difficult time with IF at 1900. 3733/1866 my RAM frequency and timings are all stable. However, at 1900IF, with timings set loose, I am getting black screen reboots without any clear errors. The screen just goes black and immediately reboots.
> 
> To tackle this, I've begun messing with vSOC, VDDG, and VDDP.
> vSOC is very tricky on my CPU. It refuses to post all the time if set above 1.15v, and is highly unstable at 1.1v or above. A single run of Cinebench will trigger a crash. It's almost like high SOC causes CPU computation instability. Setting it really low has shown longer stability, but at the cost of audio popping and mouse/kb dropouts.
> I've also adjusted VDDG IOD and CCD. I am not sure how it all works for my board, but I know VDDG cannot be higher than SOC, but higher VDDG > 1000mv seems to resolve audio popping / USB issues. VDDG IOD is the key one there for that. It looks like VDDG IOD is the same as cLDO VDDG. VDDG CCD I've heard can benefit from being sub 1000mv, but setting that didn't seem to make a splash.
> What are the recommended steps these days to testing FLCK? How about LLC? My testing so far has not been very organized. I'm not sure if somehow I can get SOC stabilized higher for better performance. Almost everyone else has SOC at 1.1v for their stability, but my CPU doesn't like that. Given that there's 4 different variables to test, and negative voltage scaling, up to a certain point, it makes testing FLCK incredibly difficult.


What BIOS release and CPU are you using?
Was the VSOC behavior same with the Taichi?

Forget a proper managing of the POST failures with this board.
You have to wait a lot, 3-5 minutes, then check if the debug code is static.
Shut it off from the power button (not the PSU switch).
Then do the same 4-5 times. Eventually will come POST again. Maybe.
I have a switch connected to the Clear CMOS is much faster...

If you can't go IF 1900 consider it could be, very likely, the CPU; what was the max speed with the Taichi?

My best advice, if you don't plan to upgrade to a 5000, is to use a BIOS below F20.
The old AGESA is can run with lower VSOC and VDDG.
VDDG must be at least below 40mV the VSOC.
Try with a split VDDG CCD/IOD at 950/1000.


----------



## duox7142

ManniX-ITA said:


> What BIOS release and CPU are you using?
> Was the VSOC behavior same with the Taichi?
> 
> Forget a proper managing of the POST failures with this board.
> You have to wait a lot, 3-5 minutes, then check if the debug code is static.
> Shut it off from the power button (not the PSU switch).
> Then do the same 4-5 times. Eventually will come POST again. Maybe.
> I have a switch connected to the Clear CMOS is much faster...
> 
> If you can't go IF 1900 consider it could be, very likely, the CPU; what was the max speed with the Taichi?
> 
> My best advice, if you don't plan to upgrade to a 5000, is to use a BIOS below F20.
> The old AGESA is can run with lower VSOC and VDDG.
> VDDG must be at least below 40mV the VSOC.
> Try with a split VDDG CCD/IOD at 950/1000.


I have the 3950X, F30 BIOS with the latest AGESA.
The VSOC behavior was worse on the Taichi, it would not allow me to change VSOC at all, up or down, any manual setting would fail to post. Likewise for VDDG or VDDP. No manual entries would post.
The lack of post failure limits is disappointing. Makes this all much more frustrating.
I'll try setting VDDG_IOD to 1050mv and VDDG_CCD to 950mv. SOC has to be 1090mv in that case for VDDG to go up to 1050mv. Presuming the CCDs can be happier with less voltage?
The problem with SOC voltage too high is that it fails CPU intensive tasks. TM5 Anta Extreme will pass, but not a single run of Cinebench. Why would this be? Only have a PBO limits increase on my CPU. No static OC.
Should I be setting SOC LLC to medium? And for SOC I'm setting it in the AMD OC menu, which I heard is riskier but the only way to get to unlock splitting VDDG up.


----------



## ManniX-ITA

You likely need SOC LLC at High or Turbo at least.
Yes the CCDs are happier with less voltage.
Try setting PWM to Extreme and CPU vCore protection to High or Turbo and 400mV.
Yes you need to set split VDDG in the AMD OC menu, set also a fixed value in XFR menu as the IOD value.
Better to test first with PBO disabled.


----------



## panni

bigcid10 said:


> stop running 1900/3800,ryzen 3900x cpu's cannot reliably run at those setting 24/7
> they may seem stable for a few days ,but eventually it will become unstable
> 1867/3733 is the highest you should go
> you will get whea errors at those if/mem speeds
> I've had zero whea errors in the last 7 bios's including f30
> at 1867/1733


Is this specific to the 3900X? Because I ran 1900/3800 stable for over a year with F6b on my 3700X. I just came back to this hassle because I wanted to prepare for zen3 by playing with the newer AGESA (F30).

My old F6b profile is still rock solid.


----------



## Nighthog

panni said:


> Is this specific to the 3900X? Because I ran 1900/3800 stable for over a year with F6b on my 3700X. I just came back to this hassle because I wanted to prepare for zen3 by playing with the newer AGESA (F30).
> 
> My old F6b profile is still rock solid.


No F20 & F30 are just more cranky with regard to stable voltages, more sensitive overall. Old settings just usually don't work for 1900/1933FCLK.

For example prior to F20 I could run 1933FCLK as a testing possibility but since F20 I've never gotten it to boot again. Had to settle for 1900FCLK but it's been more of a hassle and trouble ever since, where as before it was easy no hassle to do 1900FCLK stable. Now it's everything needs to be right. And ~F20 was more finicky than F30a has been.

Though the new BIOS is easier to do GDM: disabled 1T now. Prior it was real hard to get that to boot but now it's easy but still takes time to dial in the other settings for stability.


----------



## Kha

bigcid10 said:


> stop running 1900/3800,ryzen 3900x cpu's cannot reliably run at those setting 24/7
> they may seem stable for a few days ,but eventually it will become unstable
> 1867/3733 is the highest you should go
> you will get whea errors at those if/mem speeds
> I've had zero whea errors in the last 7 bios's including f30
> at 1867/1733


Yeah found that the hard way, after spending whole nights testing different voltages and settings, to absolutely no avail.


----------



## ryouiki

Kha said:


> Yeah found that the hard way, after spending whole nights testing different voltages and settings, to absolutely no avail.


Its all silicon lottery... one 3900x won't even do 1900, the other will do it but with alot of tweaking trying to get around WHEA errors. Funny part is the one that won't do 1900 has higher maximum clocks / performance vs. the one that will.


----------



## Morph3R

Do you guys think that the same trend will continue with 5000 series (I/O die unchanged)?


----------



## bigcid10

panni said:


> Is this specific to the 3900X? Because I ran 1900/3800 stable for over a year with F6b on my 3700X. I just came back to this hassle because I wanted to prepare for zen3 by playing with the newer AGESA (F30).
> 
> My old F6b profile is still rock solid.


yes,the 3900x is a PIA ,don't even bother
I run 1866(7)/1733 if/mem from 3600 mem
1.1250 vsoc / 1.380v mem v
vcore 1.250
vddg 950 /vddp 900
F30 bios
all stable


----------



## buffalo2102

ryouiki said:


> *Its all silicon lottery*... one 3900x won't even do 1900, the other will do it but with alot of tweaking trying to get around WHEA errors. Funny part is the one that won't do 1900 has higher maximum clocks / performance vs. the one that will.


Agree with this. I've been lucky and have had my 3800X on Aorus Elite at 1900/3800 pretty much from day one. Gone from F3 through to F30 without any hiccups on the way. Just flash, input timings etc. and enjoy. I really feel for the guys struggling on here.


----------



## kazukun

F30,F10 Ryzen 9 5950X Support 








X570 AORUS XTREME (rev. 1.0) Support | Motherboard - GIGABYTE Global


Lasting Quality from GIGABYTE.GIGABYTE Ultra Durable™ motherboards bring together a unique blend of features and technologies that offer users the absolute ...




www.gigabyte.com












B550I AORUS PRO AX (rev. 1.0) Support | Motherboard - GIGABYTE Global


Lasting Quality from GIGABYTE.GIGABYTE Ultra Durable™ motherboards bring together a unique blend of features and technologies that offer users the absolute ...




www.gigabyte.com


----------



## panni

kazukun said:


> F30,F10 Ryzen 9 5950X Support
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> X570 AORUS XTREME (rev. 1.0) Support | Motherboard - GIGABYTE Global
> 
> 
> Lasting Quality from GIGABYTE.GIGABYTE Ultra Durable™ motherboards bring together a unique blend of features and technologies that offer users the absolute ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.gigabyte.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> B550I AORUS PRO AX (rev. 1.0) Support | Motherboard - GIGABYTE Global
> 
> 
> Lasting Quality from GIGABYTE.GIGABYTE Ultra Durable™ motherboards bring together a unique blend of features and technologies that offer users the absolute ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.gigabyte.com


Huh? F30 has been there for a couple of weeks. Why are you posting this?


----------



## PopReference

Morph3R said:


> Do you guys think that the same trend will continue with 5000 series (I/O die unchanged)?


I think yes. They would have mentioned Mem speeds at the reveal if there was more performance there. Core changes could be enough to negate the Fclk gains though.




panni said:


> Huh? F30 has been there for a couple of weeks. Why are you posting this?


They added the new chips to the supported list to confirm the bios will work on them.


----------



## lum-x

So I bought a cheap pair of DDR4 3800 CL18 for 100 Euros on an offer (I assume it was a mistake when I bought them online because the price went up after my order was confirmed). Somewhere on the internet I found that the kit should have Hynix dies but it didn't. It has Nanya dies. Has anyone used them of has experience overclocking them. 










It would be interesting these days to see how much I can overclock them, hopefully get down to CL16 instead of 18 now.
Out of curiosity this would be a kit i would get imminently Ripjaws V DDR4-4266MHz CL17-18-18-38 1.50V 32GB (2x16GB) but not sure if its worth now.


----------



## Nighthog

lum-x said:


> So I bought a cheap pair of DDR4 3800 CL18 for 100 Euros on an offer (I assume it was a mistake when I bought them online because the price went up after my order was confirmed). Somewhere on the internet I found that the kit should have Hynix dies but it didn't. It has Nanya dies. Has anyone used them of has experience overclocking them.


Corsair does memory lottery, you gotta check the version number for the parts used. And websites & sales don't mention which versions they sell, it's always random.


----------



## lum-x

Will check it and come back maybe it will be helpful. 
Thanks


----------



## duox7142

Reporting back in: I ran more than 20 iterations of vSOC, VDDP, and the two VDDGs. Each pass has failings, mostly audio pops, but two did black screen. I pulled up Spotify and played a song with a sustained note in the intro of the song, listened for crackling like a dirty record, and then loaded up randomx-stress and listed again, then left it for hours and listened again. I found this to be the best testing methodology. SOC and CPU LLC set to turbo. Ram fully passes TM5 Anta Extreme. Only PBO enabled. 

I found raising vSOC to 1.1v causes immediate instability. It'll post, and maybe Windows, but you will hear immediate audio popping, no load required. It'll black screen shutdown with Cinebench R20 run. vSOC high causes black screens in my experience.

Neither VDDG IOD or CCD are stable below 980mv. CCD below 980mv gives WHEA Error 18, as mentioned above. IOD is unstable below 980mv, audio pops under no load.

I also have reason to believe VDDGs are unstable at 1.06v or above. There are still the black screen reboot, but having vSOC at 1.1v and VDDG at 1.06v caused no load audio popping. Running 1.1v vSOC and VDDG at 1000mv only had audio popping under load.

Most recently, vSOC at 1.05v, VDDG at 1010mv, and VDDP at 970mv caused a black screen. Normally I left VDDP at 1000mv. For the record, there's never been a black screen at or below 1.043v. It seems 1.05v may not be doable.

I thought I may have had a breakthrough yesterday: raising ProcODT to 60ohms seemed to delay audio popping. Ran at 1.043v vSOC, VDDP and VDDG at 1005mv. 16 hours no black screen. Still had a WHEA Error 10 hours in, but felt like progress. But 1.05v vSOC got me a black screen.

Is it possible cad bus termination resistances can improve FCLK stability?


----------



## Kha

duox7142 said:


> Hello all,
> 
> Now an owner of a Gigabyte Aorus Xtreme x570. I had a ASRock Taichi x570, which I had to switch out as there a number of issues, main one being RAM set to 3600mhz, despite passing Karhu and TM5 Anta Extreme, was causing huge issues for Easy Anti Cheat. I wanted to update the BIOS to see if microcode changes could help, but the BIOS update (done properly) was unstable and almost bricked Windows. So I had to roll back, but I also plan to just sell it off.
> 
> The Xtreme has been a lot better to work with. However, I'm having two main issues.
> 1) the BIOS does not appear to have a maximum OC failure count before resetting to stock. This is a problem because anything unstable almost always requires reaching back to the clear CMOS, which is frustrating. Do you all know of a setting that would stop the infinite attempts to post?
> 2) I am having a very difficult time with IF at 1900. 3733/1866 my RAM frequency and timings are all stable. However, at 1900IF, with timings set loose, I am getting black screen reboots without any clear errors. The screen just goes black and immediately reboots.
> 
> To tackle this, I've begun messing with vSOC, VDDG, and VDDP.
> vSOC is very tricky on my CPU. It refuses to post all the time if set above 1.15v, and is highly unstable at 1.1v or above. A single run of Cinebench will trigger a crash. It's almost like high SOC causes CPU computation instability. Setting it really low has shown longer stability, but at the cost of audio popping and mouse/kb dropouts.
> I've also adjusted VDDG IOD and CCD. I am not sure how it all works for my board, but I know VDDG cannot be higher than SOC, but higher VDDG > 1000mv seems to resolve audio popping / USB issues. VDDG IOD is the key one there for that. It looks like VDDG IOD is the same as cLDO VDDG. VDDG CCD I've heard can benefit from being sub 1000mv, but setting that didn't seem to make a splash.
> What are the recommended steps these days to testing FLCK? How about LLC? My testing so far has not been very organized. I'm not sure if somehow I can get SOC stabilized higher for better performance. Almost everyone else has SOC at 1.1v for their stability, but my CPU doesn't like that. Given that there's 4 different variables to test, and negative voltage scaling, up to a certain point, it makes testing FLCK incredibly difficult.


As someone who actively pursuit 1900 IF and who actually got it without any blackscreens or anything you experienced (got only some WHEA warrnings/errors from time to time), after I researched virtually everything that could be researched, talking on the subject with many estimed overclockers here...

I can tell you that the effort put into getting 1900 stable is NOT worth the time and pain invested. The difference in performance almost deosn't exist (under 1 nanosecond and around 2 points on ST Cinebench R20, which should translate in around 1 more fps in 1080p games).

And that's my 0.02$ about it.


----------



## lum-x

Nighthog said:


> Corsair does memory lottery, you gotta check the version number for the parts used. And websites & sales don't mention which versions they sell, it's always random.


I wanted to try and overclock the memory faster and for CMK32GX4M2Z3600C18 I couldn't find anything really useful. probably I have to remove the ram and heatsink to see more numbers,

Just did some quick Ram overclocking, went in and added Samsung b-die primary timings from DRAM calculator and did a 45 min memtest. I attached a baseline with XMP aida benchmark and another one with primary times set.















Tweaking secondary timings resulted in errors when tested with memtest. I probably need a lot of time to understand these chips and then find what is causing the errors. This will take a lot of time since i haven't done much overclocking in years.

This is the result i got from dram calculator benchmark. probably some of you can give me hints what should i do to lower secondary timings








I lowered memory voltage to 1.33 in bios and now it reads 1.368. For now I am not sure if F30 bios has wrong readings but in general it is about 20-40mV higher then set. I read somewhere that superIO has some issues with memory voltage readings but just thouhgt is better to aks if this is a common thing that you guys know.

Ideally i would like to run these as CL14


EDIT: there is no way i can run these under 16 even with +1.4v. Also now the biggest issue is setting a low RPT.


----------



## Nicked_Wicked

Kha said:


> As someone who actively pursuit 1900 IF and who actually got it without any blackscreens or anything you experienced (got only some WHEA warrnings/errors from time to time), after I researched virtually everything that could be researched, talking on the subject with many estimed overclockers here...
> 
> I can tell you that the effort put into getting 1900 stable is NOT worth the time and pain invested. The difference in performance almost deosn't exist (under 1 nanosecond and around 2 points on ST Cinebench R20, which should translate in around 1 more fps in 1080p games).
> 
> And that's my 0.02$ about it.


Guess I have a 3800X with a very good IMC, no instability, no WHEA errors in months at 3800/1900.

Here’s my settings which are pretty much the recommended standards on this forum: VDDP: 900mV, VDDG: 950mV, SoC: 1.1V (manually)


----------



## ManniX-ITA

My 3800x is okaysh; one Code 19 pops up every now and then.
It depends also on memory timings; more memory performances = more stress on IF.

But I agree; if 1900 is unstable don't waste your time to make it work, the gains over 1866 are almost intangible.
Unless it's a matter of pride of course and you really want that moment OH YEAH I HAVE DONE IT, than makes sense 

For my niece's build I gave up looking for a 3600XT that could do 1800 and settled for 1733.
It's a so brilliant binning on the CCD that I settled with 66 MHz less on the memory with ease.


----------



## chakazulu

1900 is stable on my 3900x but 1911 (BCLK 100.6) is already unstable, and I always like to build in a margin so have to say that 1866 is your best bet indeed.


----------



## Nighthog

lum-x said:


> I wanted to try and overclock the memory faster and for CMK32GX4M2Z3600C18 I couldn't find anything really useful. probably I have to remove the ram and heatsink to see more numbers,


The version number is there on a sticker on the heatsink with the other numbers. You can check online which version is what in general afterwards.


----------



## ManniX-ITA

Nighthog said:


> The version number is there on a sticker on the heatsink with the other numbers. You can check online which version is what in general afterwards.


@lum-x , if you take them out it would be useful just to take some pictures of the PCB near the pin contacts, without removing the heatsink.
It should be enough to find out which PCB version they are, which is different from the Corsair version number.


----------



## Nicked_Wicked

Does anyone know why tRRDS is limited to 4 on GB boards?

DRAM Calculator always recommends me a value of 3 and I thought for a while a BIOS update might fix it but I’m still stuck with 4 and I don’t think the Auto setting will do anything useful either.


----------



## panni

Nicked_Wicked said:


> Guess I have a 3800X with a very good IMC, no instability, no WHEA errors in months at 3800/1900.
> 
> Here’s my settings which are pretty much the recommended standards on this forum: VDDP: 900mV, VDDG: 950mV, SoC: 1.1V (manually)


You're not on F30 are you? Because those settings work up until F12 I believe.


----------



## panni

duox7142 said:


> Reporting back in: I ran more than 20 iterations of vSOC, VDDP, and the two VDDGs. Each pass has failings, mostly audio pops, but two did black screen. I pulled up Spotify and played a song with a sustained note in the intro of the song, listened for crackling like a dirty record, and then loaded up randomx-stress and listed again, then left it for hours and listened again. I found this to be the best testing methodology. SOC and CPU LLC set to turbo. Ram fully passes TM5 Anta Extreme. Only PBO enabled.
> 
> I found raising vSOC to 1.1v causes immediate instability. It'll post, and maybe Windows, but you will hear immediate audio popping, no load required. It'll black screen shutdown with Cinebench R20 run. vSOC high causes black screens in my experience.
> 
> Neither VDDG IOD or CCD are stable below 980mv. CCD below 980mv gives WHEA Error 18, as mentioned above. IOD is unstable below 980mv, audio pops under no load.
> 
> I also have reason to believe VDDGs are unstable at 1.06v or above. There are still the black screen reboot, but having vSOC at 1.1v and VDDG at 1.06v caused no load audio popping. Running 1.1v vSOC and VDDG at 1000mv only had audio popping under load.
> 
> Most recently, vSOC at 1.05v, VDDG at 1010mv, and VDDP at 970mv caused a black screen. Normally I left VDDP at 1000mv. For the record, there's never been a black screen at or below 1.043v. It seems 1.05v may not be doable.
> 
> I thought I may have had a breakthrough yesterday: raising ProcODT to 60ohms seemed to delay audio popping. Ran at 1.043v vSOC, VDDP and VDDG at 1005mv. 16 hours no black screen. Still had a WHEA Error 10 hours in, but felt like progress. But 1.05v vSOC got me a black screen.
> 
> Is it possible cad bus termination resistances can improve FCLK stability?


Did you try my "special" values already? It'd be nice to know whether this is a one-off or if it's more widely applicable on F30. (_both_ LLCs to Normal, AMD OC VSOC 1100, VSOC Normal, Offset +0.02 or so, VDDP 1000, VDDG CCD 950, VDDG IOD 1050mV; then gradually increase VSOC offset until OCCT doesn't fail)


----------



## Nicked_Wicked

panni said:


> You're not on F30 are you? Because those settings work up until F12 I believe.


I’ve been using F30 for a few weeks, fully Karhu, memtest86 and Prime95 stable. I will test OCCT tonight to see it it can make my build unstable.


----------



## duox7142

panni said:


> Did you try my "special" values already? It'd be nice to know whether this is a one-off or if it's more widely applicable on F30. (_both_ LLCs to Normal, AMD OC VSOC 1100, VSOC Normal, Offset +0.02 or so, VDDP 1000, VDDG CCD 950, VDDG IOD 1050mV; then gradually increase VSOC offset until OCCT doesn't fail)


I've got more to report in that I'll have to write-up my testing results. Those recommended settings did not work in my case, only a few moments in Windows prior to a black screen.
What's most interesting, is trying other people's settings where they had VDDP set to 900, which seems super low, actually stabilized my SOC voltage up to 1.125v so far! This high of SOC would fail to post previously, so that's a huge change. I'm now playing around with VDDG IOD and CCD at this higher SOC to see if there's more room for stability. I also set ProcODT to 60ohm, and ClkDrvStr to 60ohm as well. CCD is 950 I think, IOD is 1040 now. This only gave 1 WHEA over 24 hours, and no audio clipping when stressing FCLK. I've reached an "island of stability", so now I branch out. I did try 1060 on IOD, failed to load into windows. Honestly, this is all voodoo stuff, with very little in terms of documentation of what actually matters. But it's exciting to see what we can do and I like the challenge.


----------



## Nighthog

Generally the lower procODT you can drive the easier it is to go for frequency. 
What kind of kit is it that you have that requires 60ohm?
I'm in the 34.6-40Ohm range for best results. Single rank Micron & Hynix tested.


----------



## ManniX-ITA

Maybe I was right at the end 

DDR4-4000 is now the sweet spot for the 5000 series.









AMD's Ryzen 5000 "Zen 3" Desktop CPUs Geared For Memory Overclocking, Recommends DDR4-4000 As The Sweet-Spot In Leaked Slide


AMD Ryzen 5000 Desktop CPUs seem to be well tuned for memory overclocking and DDR4-4000 MHz is recommended as the sweet spot for Zen 3 chips.




wccftech.com


----------



## duox7142

Nighthog said:


> Generally the lower procODT you can drive the easier it is to go for frequency.
> What kind of kit is it that you have that requires 60ohm?
> I'm in the 34.6-40Ohm range for best results. Single rank Micron & Hynix tested.


It's 2 sticks of dual rank samsung bdie. It doesn't need 60ohms, in fact 48ohms is stable on ProcODT. I only changed it to try all I can. Do you think I'll have less FCLK issues if I run lower ohms?


----------



## ManniX-ITA

duox7142 said:


> It's 2 sticks of dual rank samsung bdie. It doesn't need 60ohms, in fact 48ohms is stable on ProcODT. I only changed it to try all I can. Do you think I'll have less FCLK issues if I run lower ohms?


Indirectly yes; a stressed IOD will have a negative impact on the IF.
You should aim to keep as lowest as possible ProcODT ClkDrvStr and VDDP.


----------



## Nighthog

duox7142 said:


> It's 2 sticks of dual rank samsung bdie. It doesn't need 60ohms, in fact 48ohms is stable on ProcODT. I only changed it to try all I can. Do you think I'll have less FCLK issues if I run lower ohms?


Might not, I've not tested Samsung B-die but dual-rank need more in general overall than single-rank kits so might be necesarry. But the IMC likes lower values for stability but your memory might need that higher value for them to be stable in contrast.
So a mismatch for requirements for IMC & Memory can cause you to hit limits earlier than when they are inline with each other. I had another Biostar board that could not boot properly with anything lower than 56-60Ohm but the memory liked 40Ohm for stability...(same kits I used on my Gigabyte) 
That resulted in maxium speeds of 3200Mhz... when the kits can do 4400Mhz+ in reality.


----------



## duox7142

ManniX-ITA said:


> Indirectly yes; a stressed IOD will have a negative impact on the IF.
> You should aim to keep as lowest as possible ProcODT ClkDrvStr and VDDP.





Nighthog said:


> Might not, I've not tested Samsung B-die but dual-rank need more in general overall than single-rank kits so might be necesarry. But the IMC likes lower values for stability but your memory might need that higher value for them to be stable in contrast.
> So a mismatch for requirements for IMC & Memory can cause you to hit limits earlier than when they are inline with each other. I had another Biostar board that could not boot properly with anything lower than 56-60Ohm but the memory liked 40Ohm for stability...(same kits I used on my Gigabyte)
> That resulted in maxium speeds of 3200Mhz... when the kits can do 4400Mhz+ in reality.


My memory doesn't require the ProcODT or ClkDrvStr, it is really good RAM thankfully. I will try lower for less IMC / FLCK stress. 
With VDDP, however, more voltage there stresses the FCLK? I will see if it can go a tad lower. 

My next steps are to try one setting change at a time, while I'm on an island of stability.

Lower and raise VDDP
Lower and raise VDDG IOD
Lower and raise VDDG CCD
Lower and raise vSOC
Lower ProcODT
Lower ClkDrvStr
I'm making all these changes via the AMD OC options, and matching where needed in the Tweaker / AMD CBS


----------



## Streetdragon

My 3800/1900 seams to be stable for now!
All i did was changing the SOC voltage from a fixed voltage 1.10-1.13x TO 
normal + Offset +0.04325V
LLC auto.
Results in 1.12-1.13V on the SOC
VDDG 1050(Auto). Lower = Laggs and crashes
VDDP 950 (Unchanged)

IF i give it the fixed voltage without offset it crashes and now its working.

Maybe it was all about a problem between the powerstages that caused the crashes for me


----------



## pal

I saw on a AMD slideshow, Ryzen 5000 will support max DDR 4 4000MHz, R 3000 is supporting ddr4 3800


----------



## MyUsername

ManniX-ITA said:


> Maybe I was right at the end
> 
> DDR4-4000 is now the sweet spot for the 5000 series.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AMD's Ryzen 5000 "Zen 3" Desktop CPUs Geared For Memory Overclocking, Recommends DDR4-4000 As The Sweet-Spot In Leaked Slide
> 
> 
> AMD Ryzen 5000 Desktop CPUs seem to be well tuned for memory overclocking and DDR4-4000 MHz is recommended as the sweet spot for Zen 3 chips.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wccftech.com


Knew it was a good chance it would be 2GHz IF and I wasn't making noise for nothing, definitely getting a 5900x(5950x if I can get one) bad boy now.


----------



## panni

Well. I've got my 32GB Ballistix 3200CL16 (dual sided) nailed down in timings and 3800MHz. I think I'll skip buying new memory for just 200MT more 
3800 should be quite decent for zen3. If not, that's going to be quite the hit to my bank account as 32 gigs 4000/4400MT Ballistix is around 400€ over here.

Edit: Hmm, according to several user reports, the Ballistix LT 3200CL16 can actually achieve 4000 16-21-21-41 at 1.5V. We'll see.


----------



## Xaris

panni said:


> Well. I've got my 32GB Ballistix 3200CL16 (dual sided) nailed down in timings and 3800MHz. I think I'll skip buying new memory for just 200MT more
> 3800 should be quite decent for zen3. If not, that's going to be quite the hit to my bank account as 32 gigs 4000/4400MT Ballistix is around 400€ over here.
> 
> Edit: Hmm, according to several user reports, the Ballistix LT 3200CL16 can actually achieve 4000 16-21-21-41 at 1.5V. We'll see.


What CPU are you using and do you mind sharing your a readout of all your timings/dram settings? I own the exact same ram as you (BL2K16G32C16U4B, Micron e-die, A2 binned, DR, etc). I just now received my GB X570 Aurorus Elite and planning to do a clean reinstall and everything because my current MSI B450 Tomahawk Max + 3600 is just kind of crappy (UEFI never worked, ignoring settings, etc) and I'm carrying over a later of baggage. I tried using DRAM Calc at even Safe but I feel this B450 was just too ****ty to make it work right so I'm excited to see if I'll get better results with the x570 and just starting over from scratch. But it'd be good to see what you were able to get using probably about the same setup as me and at least a reference point for when I try to OC it myself and make sure I'm pretty close.

Speaking of which since I'm about to install this fresh into my computer, should I flash to the F30 bios? I had read earlier that there's been some problems with OC-ing RAM and such but I don't know if that was ever confirmed.


----------



## panni

Xaris said:


> What CPU are you using and do you mind sharing your a readout of all your timings/dram settings? I own the exact same ram as you (BL2K16G32C16U4B, Micron e-die, A2 binned, DR, etc). I just now received my GB X570 Aurorus Elite and planning to do a clean reinstall and everything because my current MSI B450 Tomahawk Max + 3600 is just kind of crappy (UEFI never worked, ignoring settings, etc) and I'm carrying over a later of baggage. I tried using DRAM Calc at even Safe but I feel this B450 was just too ****ty to make it work right so I'm excited to see if I'll get better results with the x570 and just starting over from scratch. But it'd be good to see what you were able to get using probably about the same setup as me and at least a reference point for when I try to OC it myself and make sure I'm pretty close.
> 
> Speaking of which since I'm about to install this fresh into my computer, should I flash to the F30 bios? I had read earlier that there's been some problems with OC-ing RAM and such but I don't know if that was ever confirmed.


I have no issues with my ram on F30. Getting IF stable on 3800 is VERY different compared to the older AGESA versions like F12 and below, and I'd say it's much harder and has more variance.

Give me a second, I'll get you the latest settings I have.
There we go:










So here's a little write up that might help you getting there.
Keep in mind that you actually do have a different kit _and_ a different board (the Elite behaves differently to the Pro, at least in my limited sample size of 1 of both).
This gets me down to 66.6ns with good throughput values at 3800/1900 btw, which is on the higher (better) end of the Micron range, especially with dual sided memory.

First of all: Forget the DRAM Calculator for now. It still doesn't work well with Micron Rev. E and especially not the DR version that I have.
I'd follow this excellent entry, get to a good stable state with your main timings, then use the calculator to dial in seconary and tertiary timings. I started out with 16-20-20-40, the rest on auto, 1.4V, then worked my way down step by step.
My kit won't accept tRP below 18, it won't accept GDM off with 120ohm ClkDrv (some can apparently), and tWR doesn't want to budge much either.

I didn't want to go above 1.4V, though, so higher voltages may alleviate those.

In order to stabilize the RAM first, I'd not set the IF to a synchronous 1900 yet as stabilizing both at the same time with F30 is extremely hard.

For the Infinity Fabric I had quite the run with F30 but thanks to everyone here I managed to stabilize it - albeit a little differently than everybody else.
The IF OC has basically a couple of "states": immediate crash, errors in OCCT, crashes when under load as well as crashes when in idle (those are the most painful ones as they can take a day or so to surface), and a weird WHEA/instability/sound crackling issue state, where you've got a stable OC but you experience weird behaviours. People also had USB VDroop issues as well.

What did it for me is:
AMD OC VSoC: 1100
Tweaker VSoC: Normal
Tweaker VSoC Offset: +0.01875 (although I went a little higher than that to test for WHEA/crackling)
ProcODT: 48 (lower would destabilize my RAM)
CPU/SOC LLC: Normal
VDDP: 1000
VDDG CCD: 950
VDDG IOD: 1050

Now the last part is where this setup actually differs a lot from seemingly everybody else: LLC above Normal (=enabled) destabilizes my IF and I get almost immediate, or under 10 minute errors in OCCT. You might want to play around with this, but the key takeaway for F30 is to keep the SoC voltage controlled to a certain degree. LLC might work for you, it didn't for me.

I hope this helps.

Edit: While 20 runs of TM5 are a good indicator of memory stability, I'd pay the little buck for Karhu. For a really stable setup a Karhu run up to around 8000% should suffice, but I normally let mine run at least until 15000%, as I've seen rare fails above 10000% when testing.
Edit 2: For IF stability use OCCT as well as daily usage and your ears (you'll hear sound crackling if you're not quite there yet)
Edit 3: If you don't plan for zen3 in the short term, use F12 to dial in your memory at 3800, as getting the IF stable is much easier than on F30.


----------



## Xaris

panni said:


> I have no issues with my ram on F30. Getting IF stable on 3800 is VERY different compared to the older AGESA versions like F12 and below, and I'd say it's much harder and has more variance.
> 
> Edit: While 20 runs of TM5 are a good indicator of memory stability, I'd pay the little buck for Karhu. For a really stable setup a Karhu run up to around 8000% should suffice, but I normally let mine run at least until 15000%, as I've seen rare fails above 10000% when testing.
> Edit 2: For IF stability use OCCT as well as daily usage and your ears (you'll hear sound crackling if you're not quite there yet)
> Edit 3: If you don't plan for zen3 in the short term, use F12 to dial in your memory at 3800, as getting the IF stable is much easier than on F30.


Thanks a lot. Much appreciated. Yeah I'm not planning on a Zen3 for some time, although hopefully eventually but probably not until mid 2021, I've already spent way too much this year (new ram, x570, a schiit dac/amp, massdrops hd6xx, new PSU and an evga 3080), so I'll go with the F12 then. I'm actually really surprised that the bios version makes that much difference. I'll get it installed probably tomorrow night since I still have some work stuff to do tomorrow and play with it and hopefully post some good results. Hoping I have more luck than I did with my MSI B450 being kinda crappy.


----------



## mgege83

Hello guys,

I would like to ask if it is not a problem. I am not an overclocker but I bought new RAMs and they seem to be slow...
*RAM: G.SKILL Trident Z Neo DDR4 3600MHz 32GB (2x16GB) - F4-3600C16-16GTZNC*
At this time they run at 2133MHz. I changed in BIOS the XMP profile to enabled, nothing happened. I checked the Ryzen DRAM calculator, set the timings, but nothing happened eighter. Do you have any ide, what should I do to run my 3600MHz memory at 3600MHz?
Bios version: F30
CPU: Ryzen 2600
PSU: CORSAIR RM750x

Edit: I experinced the same with my old RAM - Corsair Vengence 3000MHz (2×8GB - CMK16GX4M2D3000C16W) - runs @2133 

I already wrote to G.Skill support and Gigabyte support as well yesterday, but I think they are mostly theoretical professionals and you are the practical ones... 










Thanks in advance (and sorry if my English is poor)

Gery


----------



## Kha

ManniX-ITA said:


> Maybe I was right at the end
> 
> DDR4-4000 is now the sweet spot for the 5000 series.


Yup, clearly the IF frequency got some love.


----------



## Yuke

4000 sweetspot would mean that 4200 will be possible on some samples...****ing crazy...hope my ram/cpu/mb combo will be able to handle it...


----------



## kenny0048

In my case, it was stable at VDDG 880mV at F20, but I had to raise it to 1040mV because CPU Internal Bus Error occurred even at 930mV at F30.
If it is unstable, you may want to try VDDG 1040mV, SOC = 1.1v, PM_1VSOC = 1.040v first.


----------



## L.Thorne

mgege83 said:


> Hello guys,
> 
> I would like to ask if it is not a problem. I am not an overclocker but I bought new RAMs and they seem to be slow...
> *RAM: G.SKILL Trident Z Neo DDR4 3600MHz 32GB (2x16GB) - F4-3600C16-16GTZNC*
> At this time they run at 2133MHz. I changed in BIOS the XMP profile to enabled, nothing happened. I checked the Ryzen DRAM calculator, set the timings, but nothing happened eighter. Do you have any ide, what should I do to run my 3600MHz memory at 3600MHz?
> Bios version: F30
> CPU: Ryzen 2600
> PSU: CORSAIR RM750x
> Gery


Have you checked what is the maximum supported memory speed of Ryzen 2600? I think it is 2933 MHz and some overclockers did manage to tweak it up to 3200 MHz. Ryzen 2600 is a legacy product and you shouldn't expect it to match all the capabilites of the latest motherboard and memory without a lot of serious tweaking and testing.

My suggestion is to enable XMP profile and then try first with manually set 3000 MHz and if it works then with 3200 MHz. If 3000 MHz does not work, try lowering step by step until you find the point it works. Note that XMP timings aren't probably optimal for lower frequencies.

Do not expect too much from Gigabyte support. I'm afraid I can't share your assesment they are "theoretical professionals".


----------



## mgege83

L.Thorne said:


> Have you checked what is the maximum supported memory speed of Ryzen 2600? I think it is 2933 MHz and some overclockers did manage to tweak it up to 3200 MHz. Ryzen 2600 is a legacy product and you shouldn't expect it to match all the capabilites of the latest motherboard and memory without a lot of serious tweaking and testing.
> 
> My suggestion is to enable XMP profile and then try first with manually set 3000 MHz and if it works then with 3200 MHz. If 3000 MHz does not work, try lowering step by step until you find the point it works. Note that XMP timings aren't probably optimal for lower frequencies.
> 
> Do not expect too much from Gigabyte support. I'm afraid I can't share your assesment they are "theoretical professionals".


Thanks for your kind answer.
I did not write but I already tried... 2666 does not work, 3000 niether. Nothing, only 2133
BTW as I wrote I tested my old RAM which is a 3000MHz Dual Kit and it runs at 2133 as well. Tried 2666, but did not work.


----------



## ManniX-ITA

mgege83 said:


> Thanks for your kind answer.
> I did not write but I already tried... 2666 does not work, 3000 niether. Nothing, only 2133
> BTW as I wrote I tested my old RAM which is a 3000MHz Dual Kit and it runs at 2133 as well. Tried 2666, but did not work.


I'm sorry but considering all the previous reports, I'd say you have been ripped off.
The whole X570 AORUS line from Gigabyte doesn't support any pre-Zen2 CPU.
They sell it as compatible but is so filled with bugs and limitations that I'd say it's a real scam to advertise it as it is.

Unfortunately it's almost impossible that GB will ever improve the compatibility.
Your only chance is to try the oldest BIOS release you can and hope it works better.
Otherwise if you want to keep the board upgrade to a Zen2 o Zen3. Thanks GB...
If you are in the return window would be better to replace it with an MSI.

About GB support being helpful or fixing anything is, well, more likely to win the super bowl lottery.


----------



## panni

ManniX-ITA said:


> I'm sorry but considering all the previous reports, I'd say you have been ripped off.
> The whole X570 AORUS line from Gigabyte doesn't support any pre-Zen2 CPU.
> They sell it as compatible but is so filled with bugs and limitations that I'd say it's a real scam to advertise it as it is.
> 
> Unfortunately it's almost impossible that GB will ever improve the compatibility.
> Your only chance is to try the oldest BIOS release you can and hope it works better.
> Otherwise if you want to keep the board upgrade to a Zen2 o Zen3. Thanks GB...
> If you are in the return window would be better to replace it with an MSI.
> 
> About GB support being helpful or fixing anything is, well, more likely to win the super bowl lottery.


Yeah, I'd try one of the older BIOSes. F12, F6 etc.


----------



## mgege83

ManniX-ITA said:


> I'm sorry but considering all the previous reports, I'd say you have been ripped off.
> The whole X570 AORUS line from Gigabyte doesn't support any pre-Zen2 CPU.
> They sell it as compatible but is so filled with bugs and limitations that I'd say it's a real scam to advertise it as it is.
> 
> Unfortunately it's almost impossible that GB will ever improve the compatibility.
> Your only chance is to try the oldest BIOS release you can and hope it works better.
> Otherwise if you want to keep the board upgrade to a Zen2 o Zen3. Thanks GB...
> If you are in the return window would be better to replace it with an MSI.
> 
> About GB support being helpful or fixing anything is, well, more likely to win the super bowl lottery.


I hope you are right, because I bought this mobo to prepare for 3900x  But maybe it will be a 5900x... I think I will not downgrade my BIOS, rather hope that series5 will be available this year here in Hungary... XD


----------



## ManniX-ITA

mgege83 said:


> I hope you are right, because I bought this mobo to prepare for 3900x  But maybe it will be a 5900x... I think I will not downgrade my BIOS, rather hope that series5 will be available this year here in Hungary... XD


Hold tight and go for a 5900x


----------



## panni

ManniX-ITA said:


> Hold tight and go for a 5900x


I'm still pondering whether I'd go 5900X, 5800X or wait for the 5700X. Not having to deal with two CCXs still seems like a pro to me.

What would you say?


----------



## ManniX-ITA

panni said:


> I'm still pondering whether I'd go 5900X, 5800X or wait for the 5700X. Not having to deal with two CCXs still seems like a pro to me.
> 
> What would you say?


I took my 3800x for the same reason and also because the base clock is a little bit higher.

But the truth is the base clock doesn't really matter; the 3900x CCDs are generally a better binning.
If you don't run with a "default " BIOS configuration the base clock is generally much higher than the advertised.
And the 3900x does much better than the 3800x in average.

The boost clock fmax is higher and together with the good binning the boost, max and sustained, is better.

Yes you have 2 CCDs but you also have 6 cores x CCD instead of 8; it's thermally much better for anything which is not full load.

Unsure about this but since didn't heard otherwise I have to assume the 5800x is maintaining the same castrated memory layout.
Half of the write speed; sorry no more for me. I want the full meal this time.

On top I see less issues on the horizon for the 2 CCDs layout due to the improvements on the Infinity Fabric.
Maybe the 5800x and below could have a little advantage with memory OC speed but it's just a little maybe considering the overall.

If I hadn't the intention to go for the 5950x sure I'd pick a 5900x instead of the 5800x


----------



## mrsteelx

panni said:


> I'm still pondering whether I'd go 5900X, 5800X or wait for the 5700X. Not having to deal with two CCXs still seems like a pro to me.
> 
> What would you say?


I would say go for the 5900x. you get 70mb cache vs 35 mb cache which makes up for the 2 ccx.


----------



## panni

ManniX-ITA said:


> I took my 3800x for the same reason and also because the base clock is a little bit higher.
> 
> But the truth is the base clock doesn't really matter; the 3900x CCDs are generally a better binning.
> If you don't run with a "default " BIOS configuration the base clock is generally much higher than the advertised.
> And the 3900x does much better than the 3800x in average.
> 
> The boost clock fmax is higher and together with the good binning the boost, max and sustained, is better.
> 
> Yes you have 2 CCDs but you also have 6 cores x CCD instead of 8; it's thermally much better for anything which is not full load.
> 
> Unsure about this but since didn't heard otherwise I have to assume the 5800x is maintaining the same castrated memory layout.
> Half of the write speed; sorry no more for me. I want the full meal this time.
> 
> On top I see less issues on the horizon for the 2 CCDs layout due to the improvements on the Infinity Fabric.
> Maybe the 5800x and below could have a little advantage with memory OC speed but it's just a little maybe considering the overall.
> 
> If I hadn't the intention to go for the 5950x sure I'd pick a 5900x instead of the 5800x





mrsteelx said:


> I would say go for the 5900x. you get 70mb cache vs 35 mb cache which makes up for the 2 ccx.


Interesting take. We'll see.

On another note, maybe you can share your opinions on this:
For Zen3 I'll be building at least two machines for close friends. As was made clear by AMD, the AM4 socket is basically dead after Zen3 (maybe another XT series, who knows, but that's apparently it).
I'm thinking of which mainboards to recommend, and there's where the issue lies:
The X570 AORUS Pro is the board I know and can handle mostly blindly (apart from major AGESA changes). I've been extremely happy with the board and the BIOSes, especially coming from an ASUS X370 Crosshair VI Hero back in the zen 1 days, which was an utter ****-show.

Does anyone know about the exact changes between the 1.0 Gigabyte X570 board variants and the 1.1/1.2? (I can only make out theoretical memory support in the specs)
If you're me, would you build the systems with the platform you know, with the board you know, or with the, as it seems like, now better choices, such as:
MSI MAG X570 Tomahawk WiFi
MSI MEG X570 Unify

The two MSI boards look good in terms of features, although they lack the dual BIOS feature which I've grown quite fond of. The threads for those boards on overclock.net look mostly fine, no bigger issues, only the same AGESA stuff that AMD pulled recently.

Both machines will probably last at least 4-5 years, so AM4 being EOL isn't really an issue. Otherwise I would've probably gone with a cheap B550 for now.


Thanks


----------



## ManniX-ITA

panni said:


> Interesting take. We'll see.
> 
> On another note, maybe you can share your opinions on this:
> For Zen3 I'll be building at least two machines for close friends. As was made clear by AMD, the AM4 socket is basically dead after Zen3 (maybe another XT series, who knows, but that's apparently it).
> I'm thinking of which mainboards to recommend, and there's where the issue lies:
> The X570 AORUS Pro is the board I know and can handle mostly blindly (apart from major AGESA changes). I've been extremely happy with the board and the BIOSes, especially coming from an ASUS X370 Crosshair VI Hero back in the zen 1 days, which was an utter ****-show.
> 
> Does anyone know about the exact changes between the 1.0 Gigabyte X570 board variants and the 1.1/1.2? (I can only make out theoretical memory support in the specs)
> If you're me, would you build the systems with the platform you know, with the board you know, or with the, as it seems like, now better choices, such as:
> MSI MAG X570 Tomahawk WiFi
> MSI MEG X570 Unify
> 
> The two MSI boards look good in terms of features, although they lack the dual BIOS feature which I've grown quite fond of. The threads for those boards on overclock.net look mostly fine, no bigger issues, only the same AGESA stuff that AMD pulled recently.
> 
> Both machines will probably last at least 4-5 years, so AM4 being EOL isn't really an issue. Otherwise I would've probably gone with a cheap B550 for now.
> 
> 
> Thanks


I'd go for the Tomahawk.
The Unify is a nice board but lacks 2 x SATA ports and USB ports on the back panel.
The Dual BIOS is nice but it's not really a necessity with a more stable BIOS and the USB flash to recover.
Also the MSI BIOS is 32MB instead of 16MB so more future-proof in theory.

The improved memory support with rel 1.1/1.2 has never been verified. Guess we have to see if it matters for the 5000 series.
The Master has also the TB3 headers, not sure about the other boards.


----------



## panni

ManniX-ITA said:


> The Dual BIOS is nice but it's not really a necessity with a more stable BIOS and the USB flash to recover.
> Also the MSI BIOS is 32MB instead of 16MB so more future-proof in theory.


Well. 32MB is only interesting for backwards-compatibility, which will probably be irrelevant for this board, given that AM4 is probably EOL.

Are there any BIOS instabilities you know of, with the AORUS X570 series? Apart from AGESA?


----------



## ManniX-ITA

panni said:


> Well. 32MB is only interesting for backwards-compatibility, which will probably be irrelevant for this board, given that AM4 is probably EOL.
> 
> Are there any BIOS instabilities you know of, with the AORUS X570 series? Apart from AGESA?


Well an AM4 successor for the 4000 line is not so unlikely.
MSI is also doing a very good job at the moment; new features could be back-ported.
You never know what happens, if for real you'll never need a new CPU.

GB is quite terrible both in quality and frequency of the releases.
Was the best, now is the worse.

My 3800x set at default speed is embarrassing; slow and unstable.
I had to tweak for weeks to make it work properly.

The fail boot guard simply doesn't work.
2/3rd of the times a POST fails you have to clear CMOS.
Or you just do it cause is faster.
This is something even an ASRock can do better since 10 years...

There are a lot of issues not specific to the AGESA which other boards does not have.
Like the cold boot, settings lost, or the board dead that needs the CMOS battery to be removed.

In comparison this summer I made a PC for my niece with a 3600XT on an ASUS B550 TUF Gaming.
Nothing exceptional, I had low expectations on this ASUS board.
Wow. A breeze to configure and optimize. No instabilities, no VSOC/VDDG problems.
Everything smooth and quick, it costs half of mine and it's almost same if not faster.
Tweaking took less than 2 days instead of 2 weeks.
She told me thanks again a couple of days ago because the PC simply rocks.


----------



## panni

Hmm OK, thanks. 

I must say that I never had most of the issues you mentioned, apart from the boot guard. I also haven't had any performance issues with my 3700X and stayed on F6b for over a year because it was so stable.



ManniX-ITA said:


> Wow. A breeze to configure and optimize. No instabilities, no VSOC/VDDG problems.


That was my experience when I got the X570 Pro. The Elite which I built for a friend was a different story, though; it needed a bit more fine tuning on the memory because the XMP wouldn't work. Has been stable ever since, though.


----------



## ManniX-ITA

Too many frustrations for me to recommend it.
There are simply better alternatives.

Last straw was looking at how bad the VRM of my Master behaves with CTR.
Much worse VRM designs from MSI and ASUS are outclassing it by far.

The only valid reason to recommend to anyone my Master would be the superb on-board audio right now.
Well... not such a big reason, another board with an external DAC is much better.


----------



## Mullcom

Itx version shuld have good VRM. 

Skickat från min SM-G973F via Tapatalk


----------



## St0RM53

ManniX-ITA said:


> Well an AM4 successor for the 4000 line is not so unlikely.
> MSI is also doing a very good job at the moment; new features could be back-ported.
> You never know what happens, if for real you'll never need a new CPU.
> 
> GB is quite terrible both in quality and frequency of the releases.
> Was the best, now is the worse.
> 
> My 3800x set at default speed is embarrassing; slow and unstable.
> I had to tweak for weeks to make it work properly.
> 
> The fail boot guard simply doesn't work.
> 2/3rd of the times a POST fails you have to clear CMOS.
> Or you just do it cause is faster.
> This is something even an ASRock can do better since 10 years...
> 
> There are a lot of issues not specific to the AGESA which other boards does not have.
> Like the cold boot, settings lost, or the board dead that needs the CMOS battery to be removed.
> 
> In comparison this summer I made a PC for my niece with a 3600XT on an ASUS B550 TUF Gaming.
> Nothing exceptional, I had low expectations on this ASUS board.
> Wow. A breeze to configure and optimize. No instabilities, no VSOC/VDDG problems.
> Everything smooth and quick, it costs half of mine and it's almost same if not faster.
> Tweaking took less than 2 days instead of 2 weeks.
> She told me thanks again a couple of days ago because the PC simply rocks.


This is true; Gigabyte had a good design but was not perfect that's why we have 2 revisions since. Probably because it was rushed to production for the launch. Also they probably didn't invest much in their engineers..You need more man-hours for proper testing. Bad management i would say. Probably a key engineer of theirs left too; That's why they had to move GBT_Matthew to a different position so they can cover other priorities. After my rev1.0 failed out of the blue i got a full refund from amazon and re-bought it and got a rev1.1. If this one fails again i will never buy another GB mobo. Stability+Reliability>extra features (although i will miss them, it's still better that having a PC that won't run)



ManniX-ITA said:


> Too many frustrations for me to recommend it.
> There are simply better alternatives.
> 
> Last straw was looking at how bad the VRM of my Master behaves with CTR.
> Much worse VRM designs from MSI and ASUS are outclassing it by far.
> 
> The only valid reason to recommend to anyone my Master would be the superb on-board audio right now.
> Well... not such a big reason, another board with an external DAC is much better.


Can you explain in detail what you mean by the VRM behavior? What problems are you having?

Regarding audio..if you are any serious regarding audio accuracy and reproduction on-board audio needs to go to trash. DAC is the only way to go even for entry level. 
While top end mobos have good codecs and dac chips the issue is with the amplifiers, and maybe filtering and shielding. Basically the chain is codec->DAC->Amplifier->Filter->Output. Doesn't matter if you have the best DAC chip in the world, if the chain is f*cked up at any point is game over. Even for "gaming" they advertise they can't drive any decent headphones..only cheap and overpriced "gaming" 16/32ohm headphones with ****ty quality. Really it's a f*cking fail but you have sponsored youtubers promoting ****ty products..and it even happens to other high end products too.._cough_ 3090 _cough_ "8K gaming" _cough_ fortnite streamer: can't believe it's not real butter _cough_


On another note what's the best tool you found out regarding stressing fclk stability?

I have a rare issue, happens with both F11 and F30a i currently use. System will hard reboot (aka black screen reboot) randomly when playing PUBG, and ONLY PUBG (yeah this game has the ****iest code known to man with 5 anti-cheats not doing nothing to stop cheaters). 
However i believe it's a system issue in this case because when it's the game it will generally crash only the game; (except this is not fully true since on a different stock intel workstation system in the past after some game update it would hard crash/reboot the system upon launch 9/10 times in a row..was due to some anti-cheat code ****)
I could have the system powered 5 days straight and play 5 different times with no crash, or have 3 crashes in a fresh boot in one play.
Karhu tests check out so i need another tool to test the I/O die.


----------



## ManniX-ITA

St0RM53 said:


> This is true; Gigabyte had a good design but was not perfect that's why we have 2 revisions since. Probably because it was rushed to production for the launch. Also they probably didn't invest much in their engineers..You need more man-hours for proper testing. Bad management i would say. Probably a key engineer of theirs left too; That's why they had to move GBT_Matthew to a different position so they can cover other priorities. After my rev1.0 failed out of the blue i got a full refund from amazon and re-bought it and got a rev1.1. If this one fails again i will never buy another GB mobo. Stability+Reliability>extra features (although i will miss them, it's still better that having a PC that won't run)
> 
> 
> 
> Can you explain in detail what you mean by the VRM behavior? What problems are you having?
> 
> Regarding audio..if you are any serious regarding audio accuracy and reproduction on-board audio needs to go to trash. DAC is the only way to go even for entry level.
> While top end mobos have good codecs and dac chips the issue is with the amplifiers, and maybe filtering and shielding. Basically the chain is codec->DAC->Amplifier->Filter->Output. Doesn't matter if you have the best DAC chip in the world, if the chain is f*cked up at any point is game over. Even for "gaming" they advertise they can't drive any decent headphones..only cheap and overpriced "gaming" 16/32ohm headphones with ****ty quality. Really it's a f*cking fail but you have sponsored youtubers promoting ****ty products..and it even happens to other high end products too.._cough_ 3090 _cough_ "8K gaming" _cough_ fortnite streamer: can't believe it's not real butter _cough_
> 
> 
> On another note what's the best tool you found out regarding stressing fclk stability?
> 
> I have a rare issue, happens with both F11 and F30a i currently use. System will hard reboot (aka black screen reboot) randomly when playing PUBG, and ONLY PUBG (yeah this game has the ****iest code known to man with 5 anti-cheats not doing nothing to stop cheaters).
> However i believe it's a system issue in this case because when it's the game it will generally crash only the game; (except this is not fully true since on a different stock intel workstation system in the past after some game update it would hard crash/reboot the system upon launch 9/10 times in a row..was due to some anti-cheat code ****)
> I could have the system powered 5 days straight and play 5 different times with no crash, or have 3 crashes in a fresh boot in one play.
> Karhu tests check out so i need another tool to test the I/O die.


There's a comment from 1usmus about how the VRMs on the boards he tested behaved with CTR.
Asrock was a disaster followed by Gigabyte.
Indeed when I tested it the vCore drops even with the highest setting.
It shouldn't flinch at that setting especially at such low voltages...

Yes about the audio that was my point as well.
Great onboard audio compared to other boards; not a really good selling point.
If you really care about analog audio output there's no other option than a good external DAC.

For IF testing use y-cruncher stress test, nothing better. Recommended by @Veii.

My best option to double check for memory OC stability is TM5 1usumus 25 cycles but with SVM enabled.
Mine was borderline and passing TM5 but not with SVM enabled so I had sporadic issues.

But whatever synthetic tool you use there's nothing better than playing a stressing game for a few hours.
Real workload wins always.
I'd just check some other game because PUBG is known to have the worst engine ever.
It could BSOD your machine not because there's something wrong but because it's a fracking dump their code.


----------



## panni

ManniX-ITA said:


> Asrock was a disaster followed by Gigabyte.


Now that's a little skewed here. The direct quote is: "During internal testing, in addition to ASUS motherboards, the CTR project demonstrated excellent MSI compatibility. Gigabyte was slightly behind [...]". (Source)



St0RM53 said:


> On another note what's the best tool you found out regarding stressing fclk stability?


For me OCCT has been the perfect indicator.


----------



## ManniX-ITA

panni said:


> Now that's a little skewed here. The direct quote is: "During internal testing, in addition to ASUS motherboards, the CTR project demonstrated excellent MSI compatibility. Gigabyte was slightly behind [...]".
> 
> 
> For me OCCT has been the perfect indicator.


I think he was still optimistic at the time 
Not sure where, I think they are in the Guru3D thread, he made much less benevolent comments.
Up to this tweet that says it all:










But anyway doesn't really matter.
I've tested myself, as always, and the VRM behaves poorly.
Hopefully it's another lack of engineering skills in the BIOS and not in the design.
But considering the less than outstanding development of the BIOS it could be the same.
Something that will be likely never ever fixed.


----------



## Streetdragon

the VRM on the Master are more than fine.
CTR is the biggest pile of scrap on the internet. Pls stop praying the buby to the sky for CRAP

The MasTer BoArd VrM arE BaD BecAusE tHe BuBbY iS SayIng iT.

It has a reason that AMD dont wanna work with him.

Just undervolt the CPU a bit and play around with PBO -> Better performance.


----------



## ManniX-ITA

Streetdragon said:


> the VRM on the Master are more than fine.
> CTR is the biggest pile of scrap on the internet. Pls stop praying the buby to the sky for CRAP
> 
> The MasTer BoArd VrM arE BaD BecAusE tHe BuBbY iS SayIng iT.
> 
> It has a reason that AMD dont wanna work with him.
> 
> Just undervolt the CPU a bit and play around with PBO -> Better performance.


I don't share your sentiment against 1usmus but whatever 
It could be you are right, can't judge it. You may have your reasons.

That AMD doesn't want to work with him really says nothing.

I'm saying it because I've done my testing, I don't take as granted anything.
Not from 1usmus or anyone else, if possible.
How behaves the VRM is objectively bad, it's true.
Why don't you test it yourself instead?

Without PBO or anything else "Auto" set the vCore LLC to Extreme, I think it's the highest level.

Then run some different workloads and check if it's dropping voltage.
It should not go down at the highest LLC instead it falls.

Maybe it's mine only but I highly doubt it considering all the reports from the Master in the Guru3D thread for CTR are the same.


----------



## Streetdragon

Why dont you want the vdrop? Do you wanna kill your CPU with voltage spikes?
ohman.....
Pls kill you Hardware but PLS stop recommend that to others and if you still wanna do it, pay them the replacment hardware. Looks like it you have enough money to buy boards and chips all over


----------



## pal

as far as I know, vdroop is good.


----------



## JyingJyang

Hi there, new to the forum and PC building/overclocking in general. Done plenty of research over the years, but only put forward the cash in the last year or so. Changed out drives and memory before, but that's about it.

Running a *2700X* on a *Gigabyte x570 Elite* with *3200CL16* memory clocked at 2933 (Gave the best results with DRAM Calculator Memory performance test over 3000 and 3066). It's Corsair Vengeance LPX Samsung B-die kit, apparently downbin (doh!). Couldn't get advertised 3200 to run stable. Though got close at vDIMM 1.49 volts. My guess is a Zen2/Zen3 processor would probably be able to do it.

Echoing a few things here: 

*F30* is *NOT* worth flashing to, especially if, like me, you're running *Zen+*. Memory overclocks do not register at all. It doesn't even try to boot loop as normal. Just resets to JEDEC.

*F22* seems to be working fine, but I am interested in the claims made for *F12* being the best to overclock memory with. Ran *F20* okay for awhile.

Did not realize that Gigabyte locked out certain overclock settings for Zen+ owners, a bit disappointed with that. But Ryzen Master should still work, correct? Not sure that I want to overclock my CPU, have seen several videos that say the 2700X doesn't achieve much beyond stock. Though I am tempted to increase my EDC, as I see the CPU regularly hits that even at practically idle. But am a bit broke so I think I will do my best to maintain the warranty. That's neglecting that memory overclocking can potentially do the same (though that's arguably false advertising if so).

Oh and Gigabyte support sucks. I told them I was having (specific) problems with the *UEFI*. Their full reply was "_You mean the BIOS?_" I know BIOS is the common (though outdated) term, but seriously, they should at least know its technical name to qualify as support. And that was apparently confusing enough to put the context of the support conversation on brakes.

I was originally sold on this board by *Hardware Unboxed* and *Seriously Hardcore Overclocking* on YouTube.

*Tech Deals* sold me on the *2700X* (good default fan, same core count as upcoming consoles), that and it was only $200 a year ago, which was a full $100 less than the 3600 (non X) in Canada.

Got a good deal on the 1080, used for $300 with only a single fan missing (and it runs!).

*Hardware Unboxed* also sold me on the memory, though I'm wishing a little bit that I had aimed for a higher clock and lower timings, I didn't realize that my binning could potentially not run at advertised speeds.

Have heard a little bit that running an NVME could potentially interfere with overclock settings, which is too bad, I really love the performance it offers (even though mine is cacheless).

Updated to *F30* due to the claims of better *CCX timing *in the recent AEGESA (My 2700X has two pairs of four cores). Having tested mine with *Sandra,* I feel pretty safe to say it accomplished absolutely nothing in my case (along with memory locked to JEDEC).

Main reason I came here was to see the results others were having with *F30* and to see in general where a good place for *Gigabyte board support* was. Really hope they come up with a newer and better vetted version, especially to *maintain Zen+ support*.


----------



## JyingJyang

JyingJyang said:


> Hi there, new to the forum and PC building/overclocking in general. Done plenty of research over the years, but only put forward the cash in the last year or so. Changed out drives and memory before, but that's about it.
> 
> Running a *2700X* on a *Gigabyte x570 Elite* with *3200CL16* memory clocked at 2933 (Gave the best results with DRAM Calculator Memory performance test over 3000 and 3066). It's Corsair Vengeance LPX Samsung B-die kit, apparently downbin (doh!). Couldn't get advertised 3200 to run stable. Though got close at vDIMM 1.49 volts. My guess is a Zen2/Zen3 processor would probably be able to do it.
> 
> Echoing a few things here:
> 
> *F30* is *NOT* worth flashing to, especially if, like me, you're running *Zen+*. Memory overclocks do not register at all. It doesn't even try to boot loop as normal. Just resets to JEDEC.
> 
> *F22* seems to be working fine, but I am interested in the claims made for *F12* being the best to overclock memory with. Ran *F20* okay for awhile.
> 
> Did not realize that Gigabyte locked out certain overclock settings for Zen+ owners, a bit disappointed with that. But Ryzen Master should still work, correct? Not sure that I want to overclock my CPU, have seen several videos that say the 2700X doesn't achieve much beyond stock. Though I am tempted to increase my EDC, as I see the CPU regularly hits that even at practically idle. But am a bit broke so I think I will do my best to maintain the warranty. That's neglecting that memory overclocking can potentially do the same (though that's arguably false advertising if so).
> 
> Oh and Gigabyte support sucks. I told them I was having (specific) problems with the *UEFI*. Their full reply was "_You mean the BIOS?_" I know BIOS is the common (though outdated) term, but seriously, they should at least know its technical name to qualify as support. And that was apparently confusing enough to put the context of the support conversation on brakes.
> 
> I was originally sold on this board by *Hardware Unboxed* and *Seriously Hardcore Overclocking* on YouTube.
> 
> *Tech Deals* sold me on the *2700X* (good default fan, same core count as upcoming consoles), that and it was only $200 a year ago, which was a full $100 less than the 3600 (non X) in Canada.
> 
> Got a good deal on the 1080, used for $300 with only a single fan missing (and it runs!).
> 
> *Hardware Unboxed* also sold me on the memory, though I'm wishing a little bit that I had aimed for a higher clock and lower timings, I didn't realize that my binning could potentially not run at advertised speeds.
> 
> Have heard a little bit that running an NVME could potentially interfere with overclock settings, which is too bad, I really love the performance it offers (even though mine is cacheless).
> 
> Updated to *F30* due to the claims of better *CCX timing *in the recent AEGESA (My 2700X has two pairs of four cores). Having tested mine with *Sandra,* I feel pretty safe to say it accomplished absolutely nothing in my case (along with memory locked to JEDEC).
> 
> Main reason I came here was to see the results others were having with *F30* and to see in general where a good place for *Gigabyte board support* was. Really hope they come up with a newer and better vetted version, especially to *maintain Zen+ support*.


Another thing was that I had major issues with my USB drive. It's a *Sandisk Cruzer 3.0 32GB*. Apparently that has something to do with vDroop and low default vSOC settings?? When I first installed Windows, my mouse and keyboard would jump in and out and lag like mad. I thought maybe it was because they were on a wireless controller. Screwed up some of my initial settings because I was just struggling to get through. Eventually pulled out the USB drive and bam, everything worked beautifully. Wasn't impressed to see that out of my new board, for sure. But I have read a few other posts that others had similar issues with that drive in particular.


----------



## ManniX-ITA

Streetdragon said:


> Why dont you want the vdrop? Do you wanna kill your CPU with voltage spikes?
> ohman.....
> Pls kill you Hardware but PLS stop recommend that to others and if you still wanna do it, pay them the replacment hardware. Looks like it you have enough money to buy boards and chips all over


I don't want the vdroop when I'm specifically asking the board not to do it.
That's the function of the LLC level setting.
It's not recommended to force a very high LLC unless there is a specific reason, eg. extreme overclocking, in the right conditions, eg. LN2 or chillers
And obviously I'm not recommending it to anyone unless he knows what is doing.

You are making things up just because you have a beef with 1usmus.


----------



## ManniX-ITA

JyingJyang said:


> Hi there, new to the forum and PC building/overclocking in general. Done plenty of research over the years, but only put forward the cash in the last year or so. Changed out drives and memory before, but that's about it.
> 
> Running a *2700X* on a *Gigabyte x570 Elite* with *3200CL16* memory clocked at 2933 (Gave the best results with DRAM Calculator Memory performance test over 3000 and 3066). It's Corsair Vengeance LPX Samsung B-die kit, apparently downbin (doh!). Couldn't get advertised 3200 to run stable. Though got close at vDIMM 1.49 volts. My guess is a Zen2/Zen3 processor would probably be able to do it.
> 
> Echoing a few things here:
> 
> *F30* is *NOT* worth flashing to, especially if, like me, you're running *Zen+*. Memory overclocks do not register at all. It doesn't even try to boot loop as normal. Just resets to JEDEC.
> 
> *F22* seems to be working fine, but I am interested in the claims made for *F12* being the best to overclock memory with. Ran *F20* okay for awhile.
> 
> Did not realize that Gigabyte locked out certain overclock settings for Zen+ owners, a bit disappointed with that. But Ryzen Master should still work, correct? Not sure that I want to overclock my CPU, have seen several videos that say the 2700X doesn't achieve much beyond stock. Though I am tempted to increase my EDC, as I see the CPU regularly hits that even at practically idle. But am a bit broke so I think I will do my best to maintain the warranty. That's neglecting that memory overclocking can potentially do the same (though that's arguably false advertising if so).
> 
> Oh and Gigabyte support sucks. I told them I was having (specific) problems with the *UEFI*. Their full reply was "_You mean the BIOS?_" I know BIOS is the common (though outdated) term, but seriously, they should at least know its technical name to qualify as support. And that was apparently confusing enough to put the context of the support conversation on brakes.
> 
> I was originally sold on this board by *Hardware Unboxed* and *Seriously Hardcore Overclocking* on YouTube.
> 
> *Tech Deals* sold me on the *2700X* (good default fan, same core count as upcoming consoles), that and it was only $200 a year ago, which was a full $100 less than the 3600 (non X) in Canada.
> 
> Got a good deal on the 1080, used for $300 with only a single fan missing (and it runs!).
> 
> *Hardware Unboxed* also sold me on the memory, though I'm wishing a little bit that I had aimed for a higher clock and lower timings, I didn't realize that my binning could potentially not run at advertised speeds.
> 
> Have heard a little bit that running an NVME could potentially interfere with overclock settings, which is too bad, I really love the performance it offers (even though mine is cacheless).
> 
> Updated to *F30* due to the claims of better *CCX timing *in the recent AEGESA (My 2700X has two pairs of four cores). Having tested mine with *Sandra,* I feel pretty safe to say it accomplished absolutely nothing in my case (along with memory locked to JEDEC).
> 
> Main reason I came here was to see the results others were having with *F30* and to see in general where a good place for *Gigabyte board support* was. Really hope they come up with a newer and better vetted version, especially to *maintain Zen+ support*.


There's a lot of people having issues with the 2000 family on the X570 AORUS line; as you may have noticed GB doesn't care at all.

You are lucky your memory works at 2933, most people can't get it to work at anything else than 2133.

The Corsair kit will probably run at 3600 with decent timings when you'll switch to a newer processor. Even if it's a bad bin.
Ryzen Master should work, I've recommended a few to test it but they didn't report back.

The OC problem is only about BCLK and with the SATA drives, not the NVMe.

The F30 AGESA supposedly has a better memory latency not between CCX but CCDs. So it'd be a thing only with 3900x and up.
But nobody reported a noticeable difference.
You better go back to the oldest or almost oldest BIOS for best compatibility and performances.

The USB issues are indeed linked to the voltages; not sure about the 2700x but I guess same as the 3000, you need to raise the VDDG.
VSOC should be higher by 40mv at least than VDDG; in theory with this RAM speed keeping it at 1.1v should be enough.


----------



## panni

JyingJyang said:


> *F22* seems to be working fine, but I am interested in the claims made for *F12* being the best to overclock memory with. Ran *F20* okay for awhile.


Hmm, I'd say at least with Zen2 F30 and F12 behave the same in terms of memory OC. For Infinity Fabric I wholeheartedly agree. That's on the AGESA, though.


----------



## JyingJyang

ManniX-ITA said:


> The F30 AGESA supposedly has a better memory latency not between CCX but CCDs. So it'd be a thing only with 3900x and up.
> But nobody reported a noticeable difference.
> You better go back to the oldest or almost oldest BIOS for best compatibility and performances.


Okay, it appears I misremembered and it was not between CCXs, but rather intercore, as it is supposed to be testable using the Multicore Efficiency Test in Sandra. I wouldn't be able to generate scores at all if it was meant to test CCD, as like you say, I don't have any. The best score I generated was about 80 ns with either firmware version.

Guru3D and CapFrameX are the source for the supposed claim at this link: New AMD Agesa Combo V2 1.0.8.1 update potentially improves latencies between CPU cores

Do you have another source that details the change?


----------



## ManniX-ITA

JyingJyang said:


> Okay, it appears I misremembered and it was not between CCXs, but rather intercore, as it is supposed to be testable using the Multicore Efficiency Test in Sandra. I wouldn't be able to generate scores at all if it was meant to test CCD, as like you say, I don't have any. The best score I generated was about 80 ns with either firmware version.
> 
> Guru3D and CapFrameX are the source for the supposed claim at this link: New AMD Agesa Combo V2 1.0.8.1 update potentially improves latencies between CPU cores
> 
> Do you have another source that details the change?


I don't remember sorry. But someone clarified it; no 14% possible sadly. 
Even the 3-7% on 3950x was dubious.
We all tested immediately and no one got any love...

You can test inter-core latency with Sandra, is the best test for latency.
The core meaning here is literally the single core; you will see the latency between each core and the other.
Latency between cores in same CCX and between cores in different CCX.

Indeed the result from the CapFrameX is pretty normal for a decent configuration 49ns and quite bad at 57ns.
Probably just messed the testing.

Below there's a Sandra Multi Core Efficiency test.
Each core is benching against the other.

So the first 2 cores, really close:
* U0-U1 Data Latency : 10.8ns*

Till the last one in the same CCX:
*U0-U7 Data Latency : 26.3ns*

This is the inter-core latency in the same CCX, about 25ns.

Then you have inter-CCX latency, which varies more:
*U0-U15 Data Latency : 64.7ns*

The result from Sandra is an average of all these values.
It's very hard to get a such bad result like 57ns...

More consistent are the results from this test, better is the memory profile.



Code:


SiSoftware Sandra

Benchmark Results
Inter-Core Bandwidth : 102.61GB/s
Results Interpretation : Higher Scores mean Better Performance.
Binary Numeral System (base 2) : 1GB(/s) = 1024MB(/s), 1MB(/s) = 1024kB(/s), 1kB(/s) = 1024 bytes(/s), etc.

Benchmark Results
Inter-Core Latency : 43.8ns
Results Interpretation : Lower Scores mean Better Performance.
Decimal Numeral System (base 10) : 1s = 1000ms, 1ms = 1000µs, 1µs = 1000ns, etc.

Performance per Thread
Inter-Core Bandwidth : 6.41GB/s
No. Threads : 16
Results Interpretation : Higher Scores mean Better Performance.
Binary Numeral System (base 2) : 1GB(/s) = 1024MB(/s), 1MB(/s) = 1024kB(/s), 1kB(/s) = 1024 bytes(/s), etc.

Performance vs. Power
Processor(s) Power : 66.97W
Inter-Core Bandwidth : 1568.94MB/s/W
Results Interpretation : Higher Scores mean Better Performance.
Inter-Core Latency : 6.54ns/W
Results Interpretation : Lower Scores mean Better Performance.

Capacity vs. Power
Total Cache Size : 554.28kB/W
Results Interpretation : Higher Scores mean Better Performance.

Performance vs. Speed
Inter-Core Bandwidth : 27.12MB/s/MHz
Results Interpretation : Higher Scores mean Better Performance.
Inter-Core Latency : 0.11ns/MHz
Results Interpretation : Lower Scores mean Better Performance.

Detailed Results
Processor Affinity : U0-U1 U2-U3 U4-U5 U6-U7 U8-U9 U10-U11 U12-U13 U14-U15
U0-U2 Data Latency : 25.9ns
U0-U4 Data Latency : 26.4ns
U0-U6 Data Latency : 26.3ns
U0-U8 Data Latency : 66.5ns
U0-U10 Data Latency : 64.5ns
U0-U12 Data Latency : 63.8ns
U0-U14 Data Latency : 59.4ns
U0-U1 Data Latency : 10.8ns
U0-U3 Data Latency : 25.8ns
U0-U5 Data Latency : 26.4ns
U0-U7 Data Latency : 26.3ns
U0-U9 Data Latency : 60.6ns
U0-U11 Data Latency : 65.2ns
U0-U13 Data Latency : 63.0ns
U0-U15 Data Latency : 64.7ns
U2-U4 Data Latency : 26.0ns
U2-U6 Data Latency : 25.9ns
U2-U8 Data Latency : 61.7ns
U2-U10 Data Latency : 63.0ns
U2-U12 Data Latency : 57.3ns
U2-U14 Data Latency : 62.0ns
U2-U1 Data Latency : 25.5ns
U2-U3 Data Latency : 9.9ns
U2-U5 Data Latency : 26.0ns
U2-U7 Data Latency : 25.9ns
U2-U9 Data Latency : 62.7ns
U2-U11 Data Latency : 62.6ns
U2-U13 Data Latency : 57.7ns
U2-U15 Data Latency : 51.9ns
U4-U6 Data Latency : 26.3ns
U4-U8 Data Latency : 64.6ns
U4-U10 Data Latency : 62.3ns
U4-U12 Data Latency : 62.0ns
U4-U14 Data Latency : 59.4ns
U4-U1 Data Latency : 26.0ns
U4-U3 Data Latency : 26.0ns
U4-U5 Data Latency : 9.7ns
U4-U7 Data Latency : 26.3ns
U4-U9 Data Latency : 59.4ns
U4-U11 Data Latency : 63.2ns
U4-U13 Data Latency : 54.3ns
U4-U15 Data Latency : 59.1ns
U6-U8 Data Latency : 61.8ns
U6-U10 Data Latency : 61.3ns
U6-U12 Data Latency : 59.6ns
U6-U14 Data Latency : 56.1ns
U6-U1 Data Latency : 25.9ns
U6-U3 Data Latency : 25.8ns
U6-U5 Data Latency : 26.3ns
U6-U7 Data Latency : 9.9ns
U6-U9 Data Latency : 62.1ns
U6-U11 Data Latency : 60.4ns
U6-U13 Data Latency : 62.0ns
U6-U15 Data Latency : 59.4ns
U8-U10 Data Latency : 25.7ns
U8-U12 Data Latency : 26.4ns
U8-U14 Data Latency : 26.3ns
U8-U1 Data Latency : 58.5ns
U8-U3 Data Latency : 63.9ns
U8-U5 Data Latency : 62.8ns
U8-U7 Data Latency : 61.9ns
U8-U9 Data Latency : 10.7ns
U8-U11 Data Latency : 25.9ns
U8-U13 Data Latency : 26.4ns
U8-U15 Data Latency : 26.3ns
U10-U12 Data Latency : 26.3ns
U10-U14 Data Latency : 26.2ns
U10-U1 Data Latency : 64.0ns
U10-U3 Data Latency : 64.5ns
U10-U5 Data Latency : 59.4ns
U10-U7 Data Latency : 65.4ns
U10-U9 Data Latency : 25.7ns
U10-U11 Data Latency : 10.3ns
U10-U13 Data Latency : 26.3ns
U10-U15 Data Latency : 26.4ns
U12-U14 Data Latency : 26.4ns
U12-U1 Data Latency : 64.2ns
U12-U3 Data Latency : 65.6ns
U12-U5 Data Latency : 63.8ns
U12-U7 Data Latency : 53.8ns
U12-U9 Data Latency : 26.3ns
U12-U11 Data Latency : 26.3ns
U12-U13 Data Latency : 10.1ns
U12-U15 Data Latency : 26.4ns
U14-U1 Data Latency : 63.6ns
U14-U3 Data Latency : 61.6ns
U14-U5 Data Latency : 60.6ns
U14-U7 Data Latency : 59.4ns
U14-U9 Data Latency : 26.4ns
U14-U11 Data Latency : 26.2ns
U14-U13 Data Latency : 26.4ns
U14-U15 Data Latency : 10.4ns
U1-U3 Data Latency : 25.5ns
U1-U5 Data Latency : 26.1ns
U1-U7 Data Latency : 25.9ns
U1-U9 Data Latency : 64.4ns
U1-U11 Data Latency : 56.2ns
U1-U13 Data Latency : 63.3ns
U1-U15 Data Latency : 63.4ns
U3-U5 Data Latency : 26.0ns
U3-U7 Data Latency : 25.9ns
U3-U9 Data Latency : 59.0ns
U3-U11 Data Latency : 62.1ns
U3-U13 Data Latency : 58.2ns
U3-U15 Data Latency : 62.6ns
U5-U7 Data Latency : 26.3ns
U5-U9 Data Latency : 61.1ns
U5-U11 Data Latency : 59.5ns
U5-U13 Data Latency : 55.4ns
U5-U15 Data Latency : 59.6ns
U7-U9 Data Latency : 64.0ns
U7-U11 Data Latency : 64.4ns
U7-U13 Data Latency : 59.2ns
U7-U15 Data Latency : 57.6ns
U9-U11 Data Latency : 25.9ns
U9-U13 Data Latency : 26.3ns
U9-U15 Data Latency : 26.3ns
U11-U13 Data Latency : 26.3ns
U11-U15 Data Latency : 26.2ns
U13-U15 Data Latency : 26.4ns
1x 64bytes Blocks Bandwidth : 12.35GB/s
4x 64bytes Blocks Bandwidth : 21.27GB/s
4x 256bytes Blocks Bandwidth : 78.83GB/s
4x 1024bytes Blocks Bandwidth : 229.18GB/s
4x 4kB Blocks Bandwidth : 347GB/s
16x 4kB Blocks Bandwidth : 333.36GB/s
4x 64kB Blocks Bandwidth : 374.41GB/s
16x 64kB Blocks Bandwidth : 331.33GB/s
8x 256kB Blocks Bandwidth : 302.86GB/s
4x 1024kB Blocks Bandwidth : 295GB/s
8x 1024kB Blocks Bandwidth : 15.22GB/s
8x 4MB Blocks Bandwidth : 14.71GB/s

Benchmark Status
Result ID : AMD Ryzen 7 3800X 8-Core Processor (8C 16T 3.88GHz/4.53GHz, 1.9GHz IMC, 8x 512kB L2, 2x 16MB L3)
Microcode : MU8F710013
Computer : GigaByte X570 AORUS MASTER Default string
Platform Compliance : x64
Buffering Used : No
No. Threads : 16
System Timer : 14.32MHz
Page Size : 2MB

Processor
Model : AMD Ryzen 7 3800X 8-Core Processor
Speed : 3.88GHz
Min/Max/Turbo Speed : 2.2GHz - 3.9GHz - 4.53GHz
Maximum Power : 66.97W - 134.37W
Cores per Processor : 8 Unit(s)
Cores per Compute Unit : 2 Unit(s)
Front Side Bus Speed : 100MHz
Revision/Stepping : 71 / 0
Microcode : MU8F710013
Latest Version : MU8F710021
L1D (1st Level) Data Cache : 8x 32kB, 8-Way, Exclusive, 64bytes Line Size, 2 Thread(s)
L1I (1st Level) Code Cache : 8x 32kB, 8-Way, Exclusive, 64bytes Line Size, 2 Thread(s)
L2 (2nd Level) Data/Unified Cache : 8x 512kB, 8-Way, Fully Inclusive, 64bytes Line Size, 2 Thread(s)
L3 (3rd Level) Data/Unified Cache : 2x 16MB, 16-Way, Exclusive, 64bytes Line Size, 8 Thread(s)

Memory Controller
Speed : 1.9GHz (100%)
Min/Max/Turbo Speed : 950MHz - 1.9GHz

Performance Enhancing Tips
Warning 241 : Dynamic OverClocking/Turbo enabled. Performance may not be consistent and may not match expectations!
Tip 229 : CPU microcode update available. Check for an updated System BIOS with updated microcode.
Tip 2 : Double-click tip or press Enter while a tip is selected for more information about the tip.


----------



## ryouiki

I'm really starting to think that IF frequency stability is significantly more complicated then just dealing with WHEA errors and/or test with memtest + ycruncher/etc.

Earlier this year I bought a 5700XT + Waterblock and ended up using it at a doorstop because it kept crashing constantly on certain games w/ Aorus Master + 3900X. I assumed it was a driver issue...

I just rebuilt my 2nd 3900X with a loop and decided to give this card another shot, which as expected started crashing in the exact same games even with the latest driver. I had also read a thread earlier in the day stating that memory frequency/IF clock/PCI settings can help resolve issues with this card, so I decided to give it a shot.

3800/1900 GDM Off (Normal config) -> Crashes. Change PCIE to 3.0 -> Crashes. Loosen Memory Timings -> Crashes. Lower Memory Frequency -> Crashes. Lower IF Clock -> Stable 8+ hours. Re-enable PCIE 4.0 still no crashes.

The interesting part about one game in particular that triggers this situation is that it causes memory temperatures go as high or even higher then the most extensive memtest applications. This particular chip has been running 3800/1900 GDM off for months without any indication of problems, yet lowering the IF frequency seems to have completely resolved the issue. Even more interesting it did not have any of the same issues with a 1080Ti installed.


----------



## ManniX-ITA

Interesting... 16 of the 24 PCIe lanes from the IOD are for the GPU. 
Seems logical that enabling PCIe 4 is a huge stress on top and could trigger instability with a borderline IF.

It'd be even more interesting to know if this happens only because there's some "magic" being both CPU and GPU from AMD or with any PCIe 4 GPU.
If you could buy also an RTX 3000 to test... kidding


----------



## Nighthog

ryouiki said:


> I'm really starting to think that IF frequency stability is significantly more complicated then just dealing with WHEA errors and/or test with memtest + ycruncher/etc.
> 
> Earlier this year I bought a 5700XT + Waterblock and ended up using it at a doorstop because it kept crashing constantly on certain games w/ Aorus Master + 3900X. I assumed it was a driver issue...
> 
> I just rebuilt my 2nd 3900X with a loop and decided to give this card another shot, which as expected started crashing in the exact same games even with the latest driver. I had also read a thread earlier in the day stating that memory frequency/IF clock/PCI settings can help resolve issues with this card, so I decided to give it a shot.
> 
> 3800/1900 GDM Off (Normal config) -> Crashes. Change PCIE to 3.0 -> Crashes. Loosen Memory Timings -> Crashes. Lower Memory Frequency -> Crashes. Lower IF Clock -> Stable 8+ hours. Re-enable PCIE 4.0 still no crashes.
> 
> The interesting part about one game in particular that triggers this situation is that it causes memory temperatures go as high or even higher then the most extensive memtest applications. This particular chip has been running 3800/1900 GDM off for months without any indication of problems, yet lowering the IF frequency seems to have completely resolved the issue. Even more interesting it did not have any of the same issues with a 1080Ti installed.


I thin you hit the nail on the head here. I also read this finding over at Reddit and was wanting to test it but as I only had a older Vega 64 I could not, but if I had a 5700XT I would have tested similar stuff out to find out.



ManniX-ITA said:


> Interesting... 16 of the 24 PCIe lanes from the IOD are for the GPU.
> Seems logical that enabling PCIe 4 is a huge stress on top and could trigger instability with a borderline IF.
> 
> It'd be even more interesting to know if this happens only because there's some "magic" being both CPU and GPU from AMD or with any PCIe 4 GPU.
> If you could buy also an RTX 3000 to test... kidding


It would generate lots of extra heat, I think the IOD is quite temperature sensitive. We know XOC have trouble with the FCLK in extreme temperatures. Limits the FCLK range quite a bit.

I've had some anecdotal observations when I've been doing various stuff that once when I had stable results and all I did was change my CPU waterblock orientation resulted in unstable results for memory afterwards. I was getting a worse temperature and resulted in the need to change settings.
I was perplexed why a block orientation change would suddenly make a stable OC completely memory unstable... took some effort but I ended up going back to the better block orientation but can't recall if that fixed it or not or if it was the new settings needed. Was quite a while back by now. So many AGESA/BIOS updates etc since.


----------



## Nighthog

panni said:


> Hmm, I'd say at least with Zen2 F30 and F12 behave the same in terms of memory OC. For Infinity Fabric I wholeheartedly agree. That's on the AGESA, though.


F12f was the best BIOS I myself had the best results with, I got 1933FCLK working on that version, no other BIOS has done it since. Though I haven't tested as much on this F30a one I'm currently using. But for sure the newer AGESA are just trouble in regard to FCLK & stability.

AGESA 1.0.8.1 I think has no support for Zen/Zen+.
Gigabyte has only the 16MB BIOS size and I think this AGESA version is limited in it's CPU support range, only meant for Zen2 & Zen3.
Maybe AGESA 1.1.0.0. would support all CPU's but Gigabyte hasn't released that version on their boards.

Zen+ users have to consider staying on earlier versions. I would recommend the F12f version myself as I had best experience using that one. But can't comment how well it works for Zen+ though.

Here is my 1933FCLK result using Hynix DJR.


----------



## betam4x

Is there a solution to the USB issues? My mouse and keyboard reset constantly when I plug in my Microphone unless I plug them into USB 3 ports. All of the ports at the right most side of the board have the issue, so I am assuming those are the ones provided by the chipset? I have used all 3 of these devices without issue on other machines (including a B550 system).


----------



## betam4x

panni said:


> Well. 32MB is only interesting for backwards-compatibility, which will probably be irrelevant for this board, given that AM4 is probably EOL.
> 
> Are there any BIOS instabilities you know of, with the AORUS X570 series? Apart from AGESA?


Yes.


----------



## LesPaulLover

JyingJyang said:


> Another thing was that I had major issues with my USB drive. It's a *Sandisk Cruzer 3.0 32GB*. Apparently that has something to do with vDroop and low default vSOC settings?? When I first installed Windows, my mouse and keyboard would jump in and out and lag like mad. I thought maybe it was because they were on a wireless controller. Screwed up some of my initial settings because I was just struggling to get through. Eventually pulled out the USB drive and bam, everything worked beautifully. Wasn't impressed to see that out of my new board, for sure. But I have read a few other posts that others had similar issues with that drive in particular.


I've had problems w/ my SANDISK Cruzer Glide on NUMEROUS mainboards (both AMD and Intel). Mine cant even run a Windows10 Install directly (without using RUFUS)

It's an absolute dogshit USB Drive sadly.


----------



## LesPaulLover

So what's the verdict here? Gigabyte's X570 boards are great in terms of VRM performance/cooling but absolutely dogshit in ALL other regards?


----------



## theantipop91

LesPaulLover said:


> So what's the verdict here? Gigabyte's X570 boards are great in terms of VRM performance/cooling but absolutely dogshit in ALL other regards?


Should have read this thread before buying the Aorus Elite x570 on Prime Day sales... Switching out from a Crosshair VI Hero x370 with a Ryzen 3600. Sounds like I'm going to have worse issues with this new board than the x370...


----------



## Xaris

theantipop91 said:


> Should have read this thread before buying the Aorus Elite x570 on Prime Day sales... Switching out from a Crosshair VI Hero x370 with a Ryzen 3600. Sounds like I'm going to have worse issues with this new board than the x370...


Hah! I did the exact same thing. On the other hand my previous MSI B450 Tomahawk Max was pretty crappy and not working as well as I felt it should. On the other hand, Amazon does let you return things from Prime Day until Jan 31st btw so you've got a solid 3 months to figure out if you want to keep it (just save your box and stuff). I've saved my old mobo for now incase I decide it's not worth keeping. So far I like it more than my MSI B450 and working better, albeit probably not having spent $149 for it when it technically worked "ok" beforehand so we'll see. I do like it having a lot more USB ports than my old one (and i had ran out given I have a ton of things plugged in).

So far I'm on F30 bios with a Ryzen 3600 and DR 3200hz-16 Ballistix ram and have no problems. I've OC-ed my ram up to 3600hz, PBO on, started with 16-20-20-40, down to 16-18-18-3, and slowly working to improve my timings (started those with DRAM Calc as "Fast" preset and seems stable from the testing I've done). Maybe if I get brave I'll bump up to 3800mhz OC next or try to lower my DRAM voltage a bit, haven't decided. I'm mostly after optimizing single-thread/single-core peformance because I'm finding my RTX 3080 is sometimes more bottlenecked by the processing side of things than the GPU side of things in trying to hit 120+ FPS.

The only confusion I'm finding is that there's like 3 duplicate settings, theres the Tweaker settings, then AMD CPU Overclocking, and AMD CBS Overclocking. It's not clear why there's both Tweaker and AMD CPU Setting OC options that appear to have the same options for changing timings/fclk/etc but I've done 90% of it through Tweaker for now. It's not clear why I'd need to use AMD CBS Settings.

The only thing I can't seem to figure out is why the Dynamic VSOC Offset (DVID) is greyed out. I didn't plan to set it much higher anyways but it's just strange. (nevermind, I didn't realize Tweaker VSOC disables that and to set the VSOC you had to go to AMD OC Settings)

Is there any optimization guide to some of these other poorly labelled settings somewhere and any defaults that really should be changed? (I've changed a few obvious things or to fit my preferences (i.e. no HD Audio since I have a DAC, etc).


----------



## ryouiki

theantipop91 said:


> Should have read this thread before buying the Aorus Elite x570 on Prime Day sales... Switching out from a Crosshair VI Hero x370 with a Ryzen 3600. Sounds like I'm going to have worse issues with this new board than the x370...


I'm not sure where this impression comes from... I have a Crosshair VII that had much worse problems then the Aorus board. A large portion of comments here are people trying to push their processors/memory to the edge and dealing with the issues that come from that.


----------



## ryouiki

Xaris said:


> The only confusion I'm finding is that there's like 3 duplicate settings, theres the Tweaker settings, then AMD CPU Overclocking, and AMD CBS Overclocking. It's not clear why there's both Tweaker and AMD CPU Setting OC options that appear to have the same options for changing timings/fclk/etc but I've done 90% of it through Tweaker for now. It's not clear why I'd need to use AMD CBS Settings.


With F20+ many of the "tweaker" items actually go back and edit items in CBS menu (but may not reflect until a reboot). Overclocking as far as i'm aware overrides both, and provides further items that are not available anywhere else. For example, you can adjust VDDG in CBS, but if you modify VDDG in Overclock then it overrides anything set in CBS.

In the earlier BIOSs at least changing various items (like memory timings etc.) did not actually adjust the corresponding items in CBS, but later BIOS will reflect these changes.

Overclocking also used to be somewhat dangerous in that clearing CMOS did not reset these values, so if you adjusted something that resulted in a no-boot situation, you had to Qflash the board to recover from the problem. It doesn't seem still be the case in later BIOS.


----------



## iRX

*X570 *BIOS updated to F31a.


AGESA ComboV2 1.1.0.0
"Vermeer" processor performance optimizations.
Tweaktown


----------



## kazukun

X570 AORUS XTREME BIOS F30a
AGESA ComboV2 1.0.8.1 


http://imgur.com/7R3GKIE


----------



## ManniX-ITA

kazukun said:


> X570 AORUS XTREME BIOS F30a
> AGESA ComboV2 1.0.8.1
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/7R3GKIE


Didn't tested it but checking with UBU seems the Zen3 microcode is not the latest.


----------



## kwomo

Hi all,

I had a x570 master that was working fine for about a year. A couple of weeks ago after a shutdown my PC wouldn't power on. Nothing, no motherboard lights, RGB, any sign of life. After trying all the suggestions I found online (CMOS battery) I was still getting nothing. Sent the board away to Gigabyte for RMA.

Gigabyte sent a replacement board. Tested the board out of the case and everything seemed normal. Over the weekend I installed everything into the case and redid my loop. After about 18 hours of leak testing I powered on and posted successfully. I then moved the PC to it's normal desk position and booted, posted fine and loaded windows. After that i shut down (happy that the problem was solved) and turned the power off at the PSU (outlet still on). Now after about 8 hours I've turned the PSU back on and once again there is no sign of life on the motherboard and it wont start. The only things I did before turning it on after the last shutdown was plug in ethernet and put the back case panels on. I've pulled the CMOS battery and once again it's not coming back to life.

So anyone have any idea what keeps killing my motherboard? PSU? I have a PSU tester which is showing there is no problem with the PSU and fans, pumps start if the PSU is jumpered. I also have a spare PSU and the board won't power up with that either. I'm stumped....please help!

Cheers.


----------



## ManniX-ITA

kwomo said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I had a x570 master that was working fine for about a year. A couple of weeks ago after a shutdown my PC wouldn't power on. Nothing, no motherboard lights, RGB, any sign of life. After trying all the suggestions I found online (CMOS battery) I was still getting nothing. Sent the board away to Gigabyte for RMA.
> 
> Gigabyte sent a replacement board. Tested the board out of the case and everything seemed normal. Over the weekend I installed everything into the case and redid my loop. After about 18 hours of leak testing I powered on and posted successfully. I then moved the PC to it's normal desk position and booted, posted fine and loaded windows. After that i shut down (happy that the problem was solved) and turned the power off at the PSU (outlet still on). Now after about 8 hours I've turned the PSU back on and once again there is no sign of life on the motherboard and it wont start. The only things I did before turning it on after the last shutdown was plug in ethernet and put the back case panels on. I've pulled the CMOS battery and once again it's not coming back to life.
> 
> So anyone have any idea what keeps killing my motherboard? PSU? I have a PSU tester which is showing there is no problem with the PSU and fans, pumps start if the PSU is jumpered. I also have a spare PSU and the board won't power up with that either. I'm stumped....please help!
> 
> Cheers.


Hard to say... it can be as well you got another bad one from Gigabyte.
Have you tested disconnecting everything from the mainboard?
Everything expect video, ram, cpu.
USB device, usb internal connectors, sata, unplugged nvme drives, power/reset/led wires, all you can.


----------



## THUMPer1

kwomo said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I had a x570 master that was working fine for about a year. A couple of weeks ago after a shutdown my PC wouldn't power on. Nothing, no motherboard lights, RGB, any sign of life. After trying all the suggestions I found online (CMOS battery) I was still getting nothing. Sent the board away to Gigabyte for RMA.
> 
> Gigabyte sent a replacement board. Tested the board out of the case and everything seemed normal. Over the weekend I installed everything into the case and redid my loop. After about 18 hours of leak testing I powered on and posted successfully. I then moved the PC to it's normal desk position and booted, posted fine and loaded windows. After that i shut down (happy that the problem was solved) and turned the power off at the PSU (outlet still on). Now after about 8 hours I've turned the PSU back on and once again there is no sign of life on the motherboard and it wont start. The only things I did before turning it on after the last shutdown was plug in ethernet and put the back case panels on. I've pulled the CMOS battery and once again it's not coming back to life.
> 
> So anyone have any idea what keeps killing my motherboard? PSU? I have a PSU tester which is showing there is no problem with the PSU and fans, pumps start if the PSU is jumpered. I also have a spare PSU and the board won't power up with that either. I'm stumped....please help!
> 
> Cheers.


Try pulling the CMOS battery for 10-15 mins. see if that resolves your issue.


----------



## IamEzio

kwomo said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I had a x570 master that was working fine for about a year. A couple of weeks ago after a shutdown my PC wouldn't power on. Nothing, no motherboard lights, RGB, any sign of life. After trying all the suggestions I found online (CMOS battery) I was still getting nothing. Sent the board away to Gigabyte for RMA.
> 
> Gigabyte sent a replacement board. Tested the board out of the case and everything seemed normal. Over the weekend I installed everything into the case and redid my loop. After about 18 hours of leak testing I powered on and posted successfully. I then moved the PC to it's normal desk position and booted, posted fine and loaded windows. After that i shut down (happy that the problem was solved) and turned the power off at the PSU (outlet still on). Now after about 8 hours I've turned the PSU back on and once again there is no sign of life on the motherboard and it wont start. The only things I did before turning it on after the last shutdown was plug in ethernet and put the back case panels on. I've pulled the CMOS battery and once again it's not coming back to life.
> 
> So anyone have any idea what keeps killing my motherboard? PSU? I have a PSU tester which is showing there is no problem with the PSU and fans, pumps start if the PSU is jumpered. I also have a spare PSU and the board won't power up with that either. I'm stumped....please help!
> 
> Cheers.


Remove the battery AND remove the power cables to the MB , at least that what helps whenever my X570 master bricks itself from time to time.


----------



## GoforceReloaded

LesPaulLover said:


> So what's the verdict here? Gigabyte's X570 boards are great in terms of VRM performance/cooling but absolutely dogshit in ALL other regards?


I own few motherboard (Godlike, Prestige Creation, Aqua ...) and Gigabyte X570 xtreme is the best one ...
A lot of issues come from AGESA and CPU, not from MB. (when overclocking IF & RAM)


----------



## Mullcom

GoforceReloaded said:


> I own few motherboard (Godlike, Prestige Creation, Aqua ...) and Gigabyte X570 xtreme is the best one ...
> A lot of issues come from AGESA and CPU, not from MB. (when overclocking IF & RAM)


Did you test ITX wifi ? I think this is mostly stable one of all.  

Skickat från min SM-G973F via Tapatalk


----------



## GoforceReloaded

I forgot but F31A bios has AGESA 1.0.8.1, not the new one. (only tested it for few minutes on backup bios because i don't have time)



Mullcom said:


> Did you test ITX wifi ? I think this is mostly stable one of all.
> 
> Skickat från min SM-G973F via Tapatalk


No sorry ^^


----------



## Nicked_Wicked

GoforceReloaded said:


> I forgot but F31A bios has AGESA 1.0.8.1, not the new one. (only tested it for few minutes on backup bios because i don't have time)
> 
> 
> 
> No sorry ^^


Hmm, weird considering the change log Stasio included. Think I’ll skip F31a until the next beta revision or stable release


----------



## 99belle99

ManniX-ITA said:


> Hard to say... it can be as well you got another bad one from Gigabyte.


How could he have got a bad one when it was working fine there is obviously something wrong with his setup after killing two boards.

Unplug the CMOS battery and press the power button on PC for a few seconds to drain any capacitors that would still have a charge in them. Leave it without the CMOS battery for at least half and hour an plug it back in and see.

Are you sure there are no leaks on the water setup.


----------



## ManniX-ITA

99belle99 said:


> How could he have got a bad one when it was working fine there is obviously something wrong with his setup after killing two boards.
> 
> Unplug the CMOS battery and press the power button on PC for a few seconds to drain any capacitors that would still have a charge in them. Leave it without the CMOS battery for at least half and hour an plug it back in and see.
> 
> Are you sure there are no leaks on the water setup.


Well 2 boards killed in one row doesn't seem a coincidence.
But yes could be he got back a broken replacement.
What you get from RMA is usually a repaired board and very often it turns out the fix didn't fix...

Motherboards manufacturers have tiers for returns; if you are a US retail reseller or a giant distributor you get back the Tier 1, best ones.
If you are small you get Tier 2 or 3, if you don't have many friends you get the scrap.
I know cause I was working for an HW distributor in the '90 and the GB boards had a massive return rate, something like double ASUS.
When the returns were coming back we had to test them very well one by one; 50% of them were bad.
A lot of water went under the bridge since then but the modus operandi is still the same.


----------



## Xaris

What's the consensus on Zen2 CPU Overclocking (Ryzen 3600)? If I recall and from my testing awhile back on the B450, there really isn't much to gain there these days, and enabling Precision Boost Overclock is about all you need to do and most of the gains come from DRAM overclocking right? I didn't touch Vcore either. Just wanted to make sure I shouldn't be bothering to fiddle with that. Seems to be doing it's job in boosting a 3600 from 3.6 to 4.0 on all cores at max load and sometimes 4.2 under less load for less core usage. Although it would be good to push single-core/thread performance for gaming because a lot of games are poorly optimized, if possible. Temperatures seem cool usually maxing at around 73c (air cooling), so maybe there's some more room there but just wanted to check that I shouldn't be doing something differently trying to tighten that up somehow before I start digging more tightening up the DRAM.

Right now I'm F30 stable (at least with OCCT and Karhu @ 5000%) setting my 32-GB Ballistix Micron-edie from 3200-CL16 to 3600-CL16 and reducing some stock timings with this, going to use this as an improved baseline and tweak things some more (I had some instability when I pushed a lot of parameters down a bit, but I was changing too much at once to pin-point it so I'll have to work with some of them one at a time). It's not great and kind of high latency at 74.7ns (with some other programs running in the background), just so far an improvement above stock and seems like a good place to work from.
View attachment 2462499

Something I noticed is I do have VSOC set to 1100 under OC Settings with an DVID offset of +0.012, and idle it shows 1.100 correctly, but then under load it goes down to 1.0938. It's not that big of a difference, but did I mess something up for a reason why it'd drop? I'd expect it to go up if anything

Also is there any particular reason to be optimizing or using CPU/VSOC Loadline Calibration other than Normal and trying to tighten things from there?

e: Nevermind, Karhu came out fine but TM5 had an error 4 minutes into it. Although I did run TM5 just after installing the new 2.10.13.408 chipset so who knows. Damn, weird. Changed DVID to +0.024 and upped DRAM Voltage to 1.41 and trying again, at least now it's now showing 1.1 to 1.106V on VSOC correctly. Passing some TM5 better thus far.


----------



## pal

updated drivers, v 2.10.13.408


https://www.amd.com/en/support/chipsets/amd-socket-am4/x570


----------



## Nicked_Wicked

Interesting, Stasio said the info he provided was incorrect so I guess this is a bug fixing beta perhaps? He says 1.1.0.0 will come soon anyway, fingers crossed end of this week or next week.


----------



## kwomo

ManniX-ITA said:


> Hard to say... it can be as well you got another bad one from Gigabyte.
> Have you tested disconnecting everything from the mainboard?
> Everything expect video, ram, cpu.
> USB device, usb internal connectors, sata, unplugged nvme drives, power/reset/led wires, all you can.
> [/QUOTE
> 
> 
> 99belle99 said:
> 
> 
> 
> How could he have got a bad one when it was working fine there is obviously something wrong with his setup after killing two boards.
> 
> Unplug the CMOS battery and press the power button on PC for a few seconds to drain any capacitors that would still have a charge in them. Leave it without the CMOS battery for at least half and hour an plug it back in and see.
> 
> Are you sure there are no leaks on the water setup.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ManniX-ITA said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well 2 boards killed in one row doesn't seem a coincidence.
> But yes could be he got back a broken replacement.
> What you get from RMA is usually a repaired board and very often it turns out the fix didn't fix...
> 
> Motherboards manufacturers have tiers for returns; if you are a US retail reseller or a giant distributor you get back the Tier 1, best ones.
> If you are small you get Tier 2 or 3, if you don't have many friends you get the scrap.
> I know cause I was working for an HW distributor in the '90 and the GB boards had a massive return rate, something like double ASUS.
> When the returns were coming back we had to test them very well one by one; 50% of them were bad.
> A lot of water went under the bridge since then but the modus operandi is still the same.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

I haven't disconnected everything yet as I haven't had time to take the loop apart. Just unplugged any unnecessary cables on the board. I will try and get around to it today hopefully. I did do all of that with the previous board outside of the case and it didn't change anything.

I've had the CMOS and power cables out for the last 8 hours. Just put the battery back in and it's still dead . I can't see any signs of leaks and I couldn't see any water damage on the last board when I had it apart. I'll have a really good look today but I don't think it's water related at this point. I agree that it's pretty unlikely I got a second bad board especially after it had booted fine.

The board I got back was definetly used before I got it. A revision 1.0 with plenty of signs of wear. Seems very coincidental both boards appeared to have died the same way.


----------



## Mullcom

kwomo said:


> I haven't disconnected everything yet as I haven't had time to take the loop apart. Just unplugged any unnecessary cables on the board. I will try and get around to it today hopefully. I did do all of that with the previous board outside of the case and it didn't change anything.
> 
> I've had the CMOS and power cables out for the last 8 hours. Just put the battery back in and it's still dead . I can't see any signs of leaks and I couldn't see any water damage on the last board when I had it apart. I'll have a really good look today but I don't think it's water related at this point. I agree that it's pretty unlikely I got a second bad board especially after it had booted fine.
> 
> The board I got back was definetly used before I got it. A revision 1.0 with plenty of signs of wear. Seems very coincidental both boards appeared to have died the same way.


One time in the past I did a bird that not started. After a long investigation with a friend we found I put a distance under bord on wrong place. When I removed it. The bord started. That day i lvl up in building computer ^_^

Skickat från min SM-G973F via Tapatalk


----------



## MyUsername

New drivers 2.10.13.408



https://www.amd.com/en/support/chipsets/amd-socket-am4/x570


----------



## panni

Xaris said:


> Something I noticed is I do have VSOC set to 1100 under OC Settings with an DVID offset of +0.012, and idle it shows 1.100 correctly, but then under load it goes down to 1.0938. It's not that big of a difference, but did I mess something up for a reason why it'd drop? I'd expect it to go up if anything
> 
> Also is there any particular reason to be optimizing or using CPU/VSOC Loadline Calibration other than Normal and trying to tighten things from there?
> 
> e: Nevermind, Karhu came out fine but TM5 had an error 4 minutes into it. Although I did run TM5 just after installing the new 2.10.13.408 chipset so who knows. Damn, weird. Changed DVID to +0.024 and upped DRAM Voltage to 1.41 and trying again, at least now it's now showing 1.1 to 1.106V on VSOC correctly. Passing some TM5 better thus far.


That depends on your particular hardware I guess. I've used the same approach (fixed VSOC + offset) with normal LLC and just gradually upped the voltage until the IF OC was stable. What you're experiencing is VDroop which LLC can compensate for (and also overcompensate). If you're not going way overboard with the offset, I'd prefer doing it that way instead of upping LLC.


----------



## IlIfadeIlI

Is Ryzen Balanced Power Plan still preferred with these new chipset drivers or is High Performance the same.


----------



## ManniX-ITA

I use the High Performance; no discernable power saving or reduction of temperature with the Balanced, just lower performances.


----------



## Mullcom

MyUsername said:


> New drivers 2.10.13.408
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.amd.com/en/support/chipsets/amd-socket-am4/x570


It seams that do change a lot with this driver.

Anyone done benchmark between tho old and new one?

Change in power plan, pci, optimize bug fixing and so on. Can be good to update.

Explaining in this article








AMD Introduces New Chipset Driver for Ryzen CPUs


Performance tuning is always welcome




www.tomshardware.com





Skickat från min SM-G973F via Tapatalk


----------



## Mullcom

Install and reboot.
















Skickat från min SM-G973F via Tapatalk


----------



## Unknownroad

Hey guys, would you recommend one of these 850w gold-rated PSU's over the other for an Aorus Master with planned 5900x or 5950x? Both are single 12v rail, fully modular, 10yr warranty:

*Corsair RM850x*








CORSAIR RMx White Series RM850x White 850W Modular Power Supply - Newegg.com


Buy CORSAIR RMx White Series RM850x White (CP-9020188-NA) 850W 80 PLUS Gold Certified, Fully Modular Power Supply, 10 Year Warranty with fast shipping and top-rated customer service. Once you know, you Newegg!




www.newegg.com




Connectors: 
1 x ATX 24-PIN (20+4)
2 x EPS/ATX12V 8-PIN (4+4)
6 x PCIe 8-PIN (6+2)
10 x SATA (3 SATA)
8 x PERIPHERAL (4-PIN)
1 x FLOPPY DRIVE ADAPTER (4-PIN)

*Seasonic FOCUS GX-850*








Seasonic FOCUS GX-850, 850W Full-Modular Power Supply for Gaming - Newegg.com


Buy Seasonic FOCUS GX-850, 850W 80+ Gold, Full-Modular, Fan Control in Fanless, Silent, and Cooling Mode, 10 Year Warranty, Perfect Power Supply for Gaming and Various Application, SSR-850FX. with fast shipping and top-rated customer service. Once you know, you Newegg!




www.newegg.com




Connectors: 
1 x Main Power
2 x 4/8 Pin CPU
6 x PCIE
10 x SATA
5 x Peripheral
1 x FDD


----------



## meridius

kwomo said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I had a x570 master that was working fine for about a year. A couple of weeks ago after a shutdown my PC wouldn't power on. Nothing, no motherboard lights, RGB, any sign of life. After trying all the suggestions I found online (CMOS battery) I was still getting nothing. Sent the board away to Gigabyte for RMA.
> 
> Gigabyte sent a replacement board. Tested the board out of the case and everything seemed normal. Over the weekend I installed everything into the case and redid my loop. After about 18 hours of leak testing I powered on and posted successfully. I then moved the PC to it's normal desk position and booted, posted fine and loaded windows. After that i shut down (happy that the problem was solved) and turned the power off at the PSU (outlet still on). Now after about 8 hours I've turned the PSU back on and once again there is no sign of life on the motherboard and it wont start. The only things I did before turning it on after the last shutdown was plug in ethernet and put the back case panels on. I've pulled the CMOS battery and once again it's not coming back to life.
> 
> So anyone have any idea what keeps killing my motherboard? PSU? I have a PSU tester which is showing there is no problem with the PSU and fans, pumps start if the PSU is jumpered. I also have a spare PSU and the board won't power up with that either. I'm stumped....please help!
> 
> Cheers.


could be the psu, I had a psu a few years back that fried two motherboards one old one new. It took out my 5 year old motherboard which i did not know as I just thought the motherboard packed in, and went and replaced the motherboard for a new one to find out it got fried within 30 mins sent it back got a replacement motherboard again but got a new psu with it and was fine after that, i am not saying this is the case with you but i did have a similar problem a few years back.


----------



## KedarWolf

meridius said:


> could be the psu, I had a psu a few years back that fried two motherboards one old one new. It took out my 5 year old motherboard which i did not know as I just thought the motherboard packed in, and went and replaced the motherboard for a new one to find out it got fried within 30 mins sent it back got a replacement motherboard again but got a new psu with it and was fine after that, i am not saying this is the case with you but i did have a similar problem a few years back.


Yeah, I thought it might be the PSU as well. Unusual two motherboards die so quick.


----------



## Xaris

Unknownroad said:


> Hey guys, would you recommend one of these 850w gold-rated PSU's over the other for an Aorus Master with planned 5900x or 5950x? Both are single 12v rail, fully modular, 10yr warranty:
> 
> *Corsair RM850x*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CORSAIR RMx White Series RM850x White 850W Modular Power Supply - Newegg.com
> 
> 
> Buy CORSAIR RMx White Series RM850x White (CP-9020188-NA) 850W 80 PLUS Gold Certified, Fully Modular Power Supply, 10 Year Warranty with fast shipping and top-rated customer service. Once you know, you Newegg!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.newegg.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Connectors:
> 1 x ATX 24-PIN (20+4)
> 2 x EPS/ATX12V 8-PIN (4+4)
> 6 x PCIe 8-PIN (6+2)
> 10 x SATA (3 SATA)
> 8 x PERIPHERAL (4-PIN)
> 1 x FLOPPY DRIVE ADAPTER (4-PIN)
> 
> *Seasonic FOCUS GX-850*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seasonic FOCUS GX-850, 850W Full-Modular Power Supply for Gaming - Newegg.com
> 
> 
> Buy Seasonic FOCUS GX-850, 850W 80+ Gold, Full-Modular, Fan Control in Fanless, Silent, and Cooling Mode, 10 Year Warranty, Perfect Power Supply for Gaming and Various Application, SSR-850FX. with fast shipping and top-rated customer service. Once you know, you Newegg!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.newegg.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Connectors:
> 1 x Main Power
> 2 x 4/8 Pin CPU
> 6 x PCIE
> 10 x SATA
> 5 x Peripheral
> 1 x FDD


Corsair has been iffy recently and seem to have gone a bit downhill the past several years, although probably still fine, but their name isn't quite as good as it used to be (and maybe it never was). Seasonic is a top notch brand and has good customer support and warrenty as well. Like they were giving out free 12-pin PCI-E connectors for people for the 3080 cards.

I would also throw a wrench into it by recommending the Super Flower 850W Gold: https://www.amazon.com/Super-Flower-Fanless-Modular-SF-850F14HG/dp/B07THY11J1/
Super Flower is top notch and used to the OEM producers for the EVGA PSUs (which have also gotten iffy and a bit sucky ever since they moved away from Super Flower). They're relatively new to selling directly in the States but it's good warranty and S-tier components.

Honestly any one will probably be fine as long as you're not buying IMaXPoweR4ChEAP PSUs


----------



## kwomo

KedarWolf said:


> Yeah, I thought it might be the PSU as well. Unusual two motherboards die so quick.


Sure is 😕, and I don't want to get another board until I know what's happening which I can't figure out. I have checked my PSU 24 pin with a multimeter and all the voltages are good. I'm not sure if that entirely rules out the PSU or not.


----------



## dansi

Im not surprised the 2000 zen have problems on gigabyte x570 line up. They are the only vendor going with 16mb bios, as i feared! If the issues with MSI earlier did not warn them not to cheap out already!

Other than that, my x570 master vrm is great, very cool and stable.


----------



## Unknownroad

Xaris said:


> Corsair has been iffy recently and seem to have gone a bit downhill the past several years, although probably still fine, but their name isn't quite as good as it used to be (and maybe it never was). Seasonic is a top notch brand and has good customer support and warrenty as well. Like they were giving out free 12-pin PCI-E connectors for people for the 3080 cards.
> 
> I would also throw a wrench into it by recommending the Super Flower 850W Gold: https://www.amazon.com/Super-Flower-Fanless-Modular-SF-850F14HG/dp/B07THY11J1/
> Super Flower is top notch and used to the OEM producers for the EVGA PSUs (which have also gotten iffy and a bit sucky ever since they moved away from Super Flower). They're relatively new to selling directly in the States but it's good warranty and S-tier components.
> 
> Honestly any one will probably be fine as long as you're not buying IMaXPoweR4ChEAP PSUs


Thanks! Will consider the super flower also. I guess I just wanted to make sure they all had the necessary amount/type of connectors needed for the Aorus Master.


----------



## Dreams-Visions

This new B-Die kit I just picked up and installed tho. Final-ish timings:

14-15-15-30 @ 3800 , 1.43v

<3


----------



## KedarWolf

Dreams-Visions said:


> This new B-Die kit I just picked up and installed tho. Final-ish timings:
> 
> 14-15-15-30 @ 3800 , 1.43v
> 
> <3


Which kit and 2x8GB or 2x16GB?


----------



## ManniX-ITA

So I went through the painful process of creating a new profile cause I was bothered by this VRM dropping voltage even at Ultra Extreme.
I've almost always used PBO so didn't test much with static OC but I didn't remember this behavior in the past.
And indeed with a new profile the voltage doesn't drop.
Same settings, no vdroop... what the frack?

Then I spotted the bug. Another juicy Gigabyte BIOS bug of course.
Which I noticed already in the past but forgot; I noticed with the VSOC but it does the same also with the vCore.
If you set Auto it shouldn't consider the offset but instead it does it... just like it's set to Normal.

Since it shouldn't consider it when Auto is selected the offset is grayed out and you can't change it.
I had a small offset set starting with 0.00x and was practically invisible.
Lot of time wasted... guess I'll have to wait for the 5950x to see how really is good or bad this VRM.
Right now works as expected, a little overshoot at Ultra Extreme and doesn't flinch at Extreme.


----------



## stasio

Nicked_Wicked said:


> Hmm, weird considering the change log Stasio included. Think I’ll skip F31a until the next beta revision or stable release


F31b is out.....supose to be with new AGESA.


----------



## Dazog

stasio said:


> F31b is out.....supose to be with new AGESA.


Yea I hex edited F31B Pro wifi.

It's ComboAM4v2PI 1.1.0.0


----------



## Mullcom

Dazog said:


> Yea I hex edited F31B Pro wifi.
> 
> It's ComboAM4v2PI 1.1.0.0





stasio said:


> F31b is out.....supose to be with new AGESA.


Any improvement?

Skickat från min SM-G973F via Tapatalk


----------



## Dazog

Mullcom said:


> Any improvement?
> 
> Skickat från min SM-G973F via Tapatalk


Someone else can be the Guinee pig


----------



## dansi

I have enough of beta bios, let's wait for final f31 or 32 or whatever they will call it.


----------



## Mullcom

Yepp. I do my upgrade when I am done with the rebuild. 

Skickat från min SM-G973F via Tapatalk


----------



## prymortal

X570 Master F31b. ComboAM4v2PI 1.1.0.0 confirmed, Zero issues, This said i'm "not really" overclocking just using my usual default settings which are only slightly higher, while waiting on a official release


----------



## Blackfyre

I'm looking at the *Gigabyte X570 AORUS Master* and would really appreciate some feedback from owners or those in the know. Sorry for slightly longer post.

*Current Setup:*

ASUS Maximus VII Ranger
*Noctua NH-D15*
4790K @ 4.6Ghz @ 1.235v
Gigabyte RTX 2070 Super
RAM 16Gb (2x8GB) @2400Mhz 11-13-13-30
EVGA SuperNOVA 1000W G2
1TB Samsung EVO 860
Corsair Carbide 600C

I will be upgrading the *Motherboard*, RAM, and CPU and adding an NVMe drive.

I already purchased the RAM on a big discount on Prime Day at almost half the price of what it would cost locally in Australia.

*Crucial Ballistix Gaming Memory - 4 x 8GB (32GB Total) 3600Mhz CL16*

I purchased two of the packs below:






Crucial Ballistix Gaming Memory, 2x8GB (16GB Kit) DDR4 3600MT/s CL16 Unbuffered DIMM 288pin Black, (PC4-19200), DDR4, BL2K8G36C16U4B: Amazon.com.au: Computers & Accessories


Crucial Ballistix Gaming Memory, 2x8GB (16GB Kit) DDR4 3600MT/s CL16 Unbuffered DIMM 288pin Black, (PC4-19200), DDR4, BL2K8G36C16U4B: Amazon.com.au: Computers & Accessories



www.amazon.com.au





Plan is to also purchase a Zen 3 CPU, most likely the *5800X*. Of course if I go with a cheaper motherboard, I can even push for the *5900X*, but as you can see from my current system above. I usually keep the system for 5 to 7 years before upgrading, and usually only upgrade the videocard (_which I most likely will end of next year_), that's my main reasoning for going with higher end motherboards, as I want reliability and longevity. My 4790K has been running at 4.6Ghz and at times 4.7Ghz on all cores with all power saving options disabled without issues with the board I have for years.

I do enjoy overclocking and hope the Zen 3 line-up actually has a little bit of headroom to push at least two cores to 5Ghz+ with the *Noctua NH-D15 *and with the latest rumours that Zen 3 is optimized to run best with 4000Mhz RAM, instead of Zen 2 3600Mhz RAM. I will also be looking to overclock my 4 x 8GB *Micron E die* (_I believe_) to 4000Mhz if that is true; and a higher end motherboard helps with achieving better results and keeping them stable over long periods (years).

*So essentially I have two important questions other than any general feedback:*

1. I have noticed the *Gigabyte X570 AORUS Master* has a metal back plate behind the CPU socket. The *Noctua NH-D15 *comes with its own back plate based on memory. How will I install the CPU cooler with this motherboard? Do I need to remove the back plate that comes with the board? Or will the *Noctua NH-D15 *be compatible with the back plate that's already there? Not sure how, as the cooler has its own bracket style for installation that needs to be plugged through from the back of the board based on what I remember.

2. How easy or difficult will it be to overclock that RAM I purchased with this board to 4000Mhz? Should I just sell it and buy 4000Mhz ready RAM? And how is the overclocking capability of this motherboard in general?


----------



## ManniX-ITA

Blackfyre said:


> I'm looking at the *Gigabyte X570 AORUS Master* and would really appreciate some feedback from owners or those in the know. Sorry for slightly longer post.
> 
> *Current Setup:*
> 
> ASUS Maximus VII Ranger
> *Noctua NH-D15*
> 4790K @ 4.6Ghz @ 1.235v
> Gigabyte RTX 2070 Super
> RAM 16Gb (2x8GB) @2400Mhz 11-13-13-30
> EVGA SuperNOVA 1000W G2
> 1TB Samsung EVO 860
> Corsair Carbide 600C
> 
> I will be upgrading the *Motherboard*, RAM, and CPU and adding an NVMe drive.
> 
> I already purchased the RAM on a big discount on Prime Day at almost half the price of what it would cost locally in Australia.
> 
> *Crucial Ballistix Gaming Memory - 4 x 8GB (32GB Total) 3600Mhz CL16*
> 
> I purchased two of the packs below:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crucial Ballistix Gaming Memory, 2x8GB (16GB Kit) DDR4 3600MT/s CL16 Unbuffered DIMM 288pin Black, (PC4-19200), DDR4, BL2K8G36C16U4B: Amazon.com.au: Computers & Accessories
> 
> 
> Crucial Ballistix Gaming Memory, 2x8GB (16GB Kit) DDR4 3600MT/s CL16 Unbuffered DIMM 288pin Black, (PC4-19200), DDR4, BL2K8G36C16U4B: Amazon.com.au: Computers & Accessories
> 
> 
> 
> www.amazon.com.au
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Plan is to also purchase a Zen 3 CPU, most likely the *5800X*. Of course if I go with a cheaper motherboard, I can even push for the *5900X*, but as you can see from my current system above. I usually keep the system for 5 to 7 years before upgrading, and usually only upgrade the videocard (_which I most likely will end of next year_), that's my main reasoning for going with higher end motherboards, as I want reliability and longevity. My 4790K has been running at 4.6Ghz and at times 4.7Ghz on all cores with all power saving options disabled without issues with the board I have for years.
> 
> I do enjoy overclocking and hope the Zen 3 line-up actually has a little bit of headroom to push at least two cores to 5Ghz+ with the *Noctua NH-D15 *and with the latest rumours that Zen 3 is optimized to run best with 4000Mhz RAM, instead of Zen 2 3600Mhz RAM. I will also be looking to overclock my 4 x 8GB *Micron E die* (_I believe_) to 4000Mhz if that is true; and a higher end motherboard helps with achieving better results and keeping them stable over long periods (years).
> 
> *So essentially I have two important questions other than any general feedback:*
> 
> 1. I have noticed the *Gigabyte X570 AORUS Master* has a metal back plate behind the CPU socket. The *Noctua NH-D15 *comes with its own back plate based on memory. How will I install the CPU cooler with this motherboard? Do I need to remove the back plate that comes with the board? Or will the *Noctua NH-D15 *be compatible with the back plate that's already there? Not sure how, as the cooler has its own bracket style for installation that needs to be plugged through from the back of the board based on what I remember.
> 
> 2. How easy or difficult will it be to overclock that RAM I purchased with this board to 4000Mhz? Should I just sell it and buy 4000Mhz ready RAM? And how is the overclocking capability of this motherboard in general?


I'm not a big fan of my Master; I wouldn't buy it again.
But it works mostly fine for most people.

There are a couple of things to know.
The chipset is positioned in a very bad spot; this means much higher temperatures than eg. an MSI Unify.
The thermal pad on the chipset is a total dummy... before installing the board you have to remove the backplate and the chipset heatsink and replace it with a good quality pad or paste.

There are some quality issues; cold boot, profile reset when you switch it on the day after; dead boards, hopefully they recover after unplugging the CMOS battery for 10-15 minutes (it's behind the GPU, you have to remove it every time) and other small stuff.
The cold boot issue is quite common, the rest less. 

You don't need to remove the backplate for the Noctua; it's not covering the backside of the CPU socket.

About overlocking; these CPUs are very different from your old 4790k. I had a 4770k overclocked before this one.
If you want to overclock a bit you'll need to run the Noctua at full speed all time.
They generate a lot of heat in a very small spot.
Not even a 360mm AIO can cope with it.
You either need a custom loop to get slightly better temps or a chiller.
Otherwise with normal cooling the best is a good PBO configuration or a mild static overlock or underclock.

The Master is not going to be easy to OC and it's going to be frustrating.
The boot failure guard doesn't work properly.
You need to clear the CMOS every time the POST fails or be ready to wait 10-15-20 minutes before it recovers by itself.

The RAM shouldn't be a problem to overclock but they are 4 DIMMs, this board like almost all X570 is a T-topology.
You can have issues to keep a stable 4000MHz, it'd be better a couple of dual rank 16GB modules.

If you get a Rel. 1.0 is limited to 4400 MHz, meaning in theory not much headroom.
The Rel 1.1/1.2 they go up to 5200MHz, better on paper but nobody really tested it.


----------



## Blackfyre

ManniX-ITA said:


> I'm not a big fan of my Master; I wouldn't buy it again.
> But it works mostly fine for most people.
> 
> There are a couple of things to know.
> The chipset is positioned in a very bad spot; this means much higher temperatures than eg. an MSI Unify.
> The thermal pad on the chipset is a total dummy... before installing the board you have to remove the backplate and the chipset heatsink and replace it with a good quality pad or paste.
> 
> There are some quality issues; cold boot, profile reset when you switch it on the day after; dead boards, hopefully they recover after unplugging the CMOS battery for 10-15 minutes (it's behind the GPU, you have to remove it every time) and other small stuff.
> The cold boot issue is quite common, the rest less.


I thought they fixed all these issues with newer revisions and BIOS updates already? No? So people with rev 1.1 and 1.2 still have these issues?



ManniX-ITA said:


> You don't need to remove the backplate for the Noctua; it's not covering the backside of the CPU socket.


Thank you for the info on this.



ManniX-ITA said:


> About overlocking; these CPUs are very different from your old 4790k. I had a 4770k overclocked before this one.
> If you want to overclock a bit you'll need to run the Noctua at full speed all time.
> They generate a lot of heat in a very small spot.
> Not even a 360mm AIO can cope with it.
> You either need a custom loop to get slightly better temps or a chiller.
> Otherwise with normal cooling the best is a good PBO configuration or a mild static overlock or underclock.


Well, this is disappointing to hear. So you're saying there is absolutely no overclocking headroom, not even on a couple of cores? Does this apply to the 10700K and 10900K too with high end air-coolers?



ManniX-ITA said:


> The RAM shouldn't be a problem to overclock but they are 4 DIMMs, this board like almost all X570 is a T-topology.
> You can have issues to keep a stable 4000MHz, it'd be better a couple of dual rank 16GB modules.
> 
> If you get a Rel. 1.0 is limited to 4400 MHz, meaning in theory not much headroom.
> The Rel 1.1/1.2 they go up to 5200MHz, better on paper but nobody really tested it.


Yes if I am buying the board, I will make sure it is the latest revision first before purchasing. I went with 4 x 8Gb to get the benefits of dual rank memory in dual channel mode with 4 sticks. I knew it would be more of a hassle when overclocking, but hopefully still achievable to hit 4000Mhz if it's necessary with Zen 3, otherwise I am happy to run at 3600Mhz XMP profiles with lower latency if it runs just as well.


----------



## ManniX-ITA

Blackfyre said:


> I thought they fixed all these issues with newer revisions and BIOS updates already? No? So people with rev 1.1 and 1.2 still have these issues?
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for the info on this.
> 
> 
> 
> Well, this is disappointing to hear. So you're saying there is absolutely no overclocking headroom, not even on a couple of cores? Does this apply to the 10700K and 10900K too with high end air-coolers?
> 
> 
> 
> Yes if I am buying the board, I will make sure it is the latest revision first before purchasing. I went with 4 x 8Gb to get the benefits of dual rank memory in dual channel mode with 4 sticks. I knew it would be more of a hassle when overclocking, but hopefully still achievable to hit 4000Mhz if it's necessary with Zen 3, otherwise I am happy to run at 3600Mhz XMP profiles with lower latency if it runs just as well.


Don't seem they have fixed it with latest revisions.

There's a little headroom but very little.
Zen3 will be different, allowing per Core overclock instead of per CCX so it's a green field.
We have to see.

Same for new Intel but less because they are not 7nm.
Edit: and they are not a multi chip module of course.

No benefits with 4 sticks here; it only gets more complex.
Some people had issues keeping 3600 MHz with 4 sticks while they could run easy at 3800 MHz.
If possible I wouldn't take the risk.


----------



## liakou

ManniX-ITA said:


> I'm not a big fan of my Master; I wouldn't buy it again.
> But it works mostly fine for most people.
> 
> There are a couple of things to know.
> The chipset is positioned in a very bad spot; this means much higher temperatures than eg. an MSI Unify.
> The thermal pad on the chipset is a total dummy... before installing the board you have to remove the backplate and the chipset heatsink and replace it with a good quality pad or paste.


Out of curiosity, could you define "high temps" for the chipset, so I can compare with mine? 
My board is fairly new, about a week now.


----------



## Blackfyre

ManniX-ITA said:


> Don't seem they have fixed it with latest revisions.
> 
> There's a little headroom but very little.
> Zen3 will be different, allowing per Core overclock instead of per CCX so it's a green field.
> We have to see.
> 
> Same for new Intel but less because they are not 7nm.
> Edit: and they are not a multi chip module of course.
> 
> No benefits with 4 sticks here; it only gets more complex.
> Some people had issues keeping 3600 MHz with 4 sticks while they could run easy at 3800 MHz.
> If possible I wouldn't take the risk.


Alright, thank you for your input. So in your opinion what's the best X570 boards to look at in terms of the quality I want? I will now most likely wait for Zen 3 reviews first before purchasing the board and seeing what people are generally saying the best boards with the best/fastest releasing BIOS updates/improvements for the new AMD chips.


----------



## Spectre73

ManniX-ITA said:


> The RAM shouldn't be a problem to overclock but they are 4 DIMMs, this board like almost all X570 is a T-topology.
> You can have issues to keep a stable 4000MHz, it'd be better a couple of dual rank 16GB modules.


The board is daisy chain. Like almost all x570 boards. These are better for 2 dimms than for 4.

IMHO you are overstating the problems. For most Master users, the board runs flawless.

Regarding other boards (MSI?) I have no idea if they are really better...everyone seems to rave about MSI, is that really true?


----------



## ManniX-ITA

liakou said:


> Out of curiosity, could you define "high temps" for the chipset, so I can compare with mine?
> My board is fairly new, about a week now.


There are 2 temperatures reported in HWInfo for the chipset.
One is from the mainboard, external sensor, the other from the chipset itself, the on-die sensor.

Mine is 53/61.5 now; a delta of 8.5c degrees.

If you have a higher delta it's bad.
I had a 15c delta before if I'm not wrong.
Some other had more than 20c with the internal temp going up to 82c.


----------



## ManniX-ITA

Blackfyre said:


> Alright, thank you for your input. So in your opinion what's the best X570 boards to look at in terms of the quality I want? I will now most likely wait for Zen 3 reviews first before purchasing the board and seeing what people are generally saying the best boards with the best/fastest releasing BIOS updates/improvements for the new AMD chips.


I'm not so confident in recommending boards I did not test.
But many ex-owners here went to MSI, mostly the Unify and they said is much better.
The Unify is ok but has less SATA ports and less USB ports on the back-panel.
I've read some good opinions about the MAG X570 Tomahawk, which is more feature packed.
I would check first as much possible reviews from Youtube and digging in the owners threads here before deciding.


----------



## ManniX-ITA

Spectre73 said:


> The board is daisy chain. Like almost all x570 boards. These are better for 2 dimms than for 4.
> 
> IMHO you are overstating the problems. For most Master users, the board runs flawless.
> 
> Regarding other boards (MSI?) I have no idea if they are really better...everyone seems to rave about MSI, is that really true?


Yes sorry a typo, of course they are almost all daisy chain not T-topology.
I don't think I'm overstating; yes it's working flawless for many but a lot had issues that other boards doesn't have.
I'm not happy with it and I'm sharing my opinion based on my experience and others that reported here.

All other boards have their issues; I've seen a lot of angering about MSI and ASUS.
But there are also a lot that moved to MSI from GB and reported back they are more than happy about it.

For sure ASUS and MSI are doing a much better job with BIOS releases right now.


----------



## Waltc

I own the x570 Aorus Master--had it since 7/9/2019--glad to say I don't have any of MannixX-ITA's problems.... Despite some teething problems, I think it's likely the best mboard I've ever owned, actually. Ran the mboard with a 3600X from July '19 to March 2020, with few problems that were all remedied as the bios versions matured, although I went through some daunting cold boot problems (including two "dead mboard-pop-the-CMOS battery" episodes) with my 3900X (purchased March 2020) ~3-4 months ago, but following a tip I picked up from the GB x570 forums, I got rid of my former DP1.4 cable (purchased in July '19--a Club 3d--the first DP1.4 cable listed on Amazon, actually) with a VESA-certified 8K DP1.4 cable--and knock on wood--haven't had a repeat of the dead-mboard, pop-the-CMOS-battery event in about ten weeks now. I cold boot daily, and have no cold-boot issues since I got rid of the early DP1.4 display cable. When I bought it July '19 it was the _only_ DP1.4 cable available on Amazon. (I have a DP1.4 GPU and a DP1.4 monitor.)

At first, I was resistant to the idea of my DP cable having anything at all to do with cold-booting problems, but when I read the actual warnings and alerts the VESA folks published about booting problems caused by defectively wired DP cables I figured what the heck and ordered the VESA-certified 8k cable--no problems since. Knock on wood.

It's kind of ironic that MannixX-ITA should mention ASUS x570 boards in a positive light, since what I've seen written about them so far is certainly not glowing--not even close... And MSI? I was running an MSI x470 mboard until I downloaded an MSI beta bios MSI had put up on their main download site--not their beta bios site--and it bricked my x470 mboard. I couldn't believe they would have posted a bios that bad on the main bios downloading site! But they did. That was my last MSI mboard. I decided to make sure the next board would feature a dual-bios with mechanical switches and would not be an MSI. Couldn't be happier with my choice. Different strokes for different folks, I guess... I will not hesitate to buy another GB mboard.

One last thing--I couldn't be happier with the system-ram stability I've got atm. I'm running 4x8GB @3733Mhz with no problems, and to top it off...in A2/B2 I'm running a set of Patriot Viper Steel 3733MHz DIMMs; in A1/B1 I'm running a set of Patriot Viper Steel 4133Mhz DIMMs. Of course, since these are not matched pairs they show different SPD settings so XMP doesn't work--boots to 2133MHz with XMP. But...it's not an issue for me since turning XMP off and running the system multiplier of 37.33 @ 16-19-19-19-39-68 1T Gear Down (faster than the XMP timings of both pair) works perfectly! I had the 4133Mhz set in my parts drawer so I figured I should at least try it--and darned if it didn't work! I think that's a fairly stable system.


----------



## ManniX-ITA

Thanks for the report @Waltc, indeed we have all our different experiences.
Interesting that you can confirm the cold boot issue fixed with the DP cable.
Could be @kwomo as well had the same issue and this time killed the boards..?

Still, you had this issue as many others but I don't see it as a recurring problem with other boards.
To me seems the GB boards could have been shielded better as the others seems to be.

Also the chipset location and terrible thermal pad is not a matter of experience.

I'm surprised about the x470 was bricked by the bad bios; didn't have the USB flashback?
I love too the Dual BIOS but with almost everyone supporting the flashback it became less relevant.

The 4 sticks are a lottery; lot of people are running them fine but few can go at 3800 and over.

Last question; I see you are running the F31b, how it is going?

PS: never spoke highly about the ASUS x570, don't know them. 
They have much more BIOS releases like MSI and their new PBO trick.
This already is 100 times more than what GB did in the last year.
Got a B550 TUF Gaming for my niece and it's pretty good; stable, razor fast, decent BIOS considering is ASUS.


----------



## Nicked_Wicked

Just tested F31b, seems good. AGESA 1.1.0.0 being reported by CPU-Z, SMU went up from 46.64.0 to 46.65.0, microcode revision stayed the same. Memory latency and performance is the same, CB20 MC result is the same if not very slightly better. (20-30 points extra) but very much within margin of error.

On the lookout for any standout bugs but event viewer doesn't seem to freak out about anything either, all in all seems pretty safe so far.


----------



## KedarWolf

ManniX-ITA said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not a big fan of my Master; I wouldn't buy it again.
> But it works mostly fine for most people.
> 
> There are a couple of things to know.
> The chipset is positioned in a very bad spot; this means much higher temperatures than eg. an MSI Unify.
> The thermal pad on the chipset is a total dummy... before installing the board you have to remove the backplate and the chipset heatsink and replace it with a good quality pad or paste.
> 
> There are some quality issues; cold boot, profile reset when you switch it on the day after; dead boards, hopefully they recover after unplugging the CMOS battery for 10-15 minutes (it's behind the GPU, you have to remove it every time) and other small stuff.
> The cold boot issue is quite common, the rest less.
> 
> You don't need to remove the backplate for the Noctua; it's not covering the backside of the CPU socket.
> 
> About overlocking; these CPUs are very different from your old 4790k. I had a 4770k overclocked before this one.
> If you want to overclock a bit you'll need to run the Noctua at full speed all time.
> They generate a lot of heat in a very small spot.
> Not even a 360mm AIO can cope with it.
> You either need a custom loop to get slightly better temps or a chiller.
> Otherwise with normal cooling the best is a good PBO configuration or a mild static overlock or underclock.
> 
> The Master is not going to be easy to OC and it's going to be frustrating.
> The boot failure guard doesn't work properly.
> You need to clear the CMOS every time the POST fails or be ready to wait 10-15-20 minutes before it recovers by itself.
> 
> 
> 
> The RAM shouldn't be a problem to overclock but they are 4 DIMMs, this board like almost all X570 is a T-topology.
> You can have issues to keep a stable 4000MHz, it'd be better a couple of dual rank 16GB modules.
> 
> If you get a Rel. 1.0 is limited to 4400 MHz, meaning in theory not much headroom.
> The Rel 1.1/1.2 they go up to 5200MHz, better on paper but nobody really tested it.


Almost all X570 boards are Daisy Chain including the Master. So the way to go is 2x16GB and the way the channels work, two Dual Rank 2x16GB better that two Single Rank 2x8GB.

Only a few preproduction boards were T-Topology, like the early Asrock X570

Edit: 2x16GB b-die like the Trident Z Neo 16-16-16-36 3600MHz really good. b-die still overclocks the best with the tightest timings.

Other people getting good results with other b-die kits though like the Viper kits. Google 'b-die finder website' to see if your RAM is or you want to buy b-die.


----------



## ManniX-ITA

KedarWolf said:


> Almost all X570 boards are Daisy Chain including the Master. So the way to go is 2x16GB and the way the channels work, two Dual Rank 2x16GB better that two Single Rank 2x8GB.
> 
> Only a few preproduction boards were T-Topology, like the early Asrock X570


Almost but not all 
There are some ASRock boards with T-topology.

It's in Italian but should be readable anyway, I think the info is correct:









Elenco X570 con VRM


Foglio1 AMD,Creato da R3d3x Tech qp,Usa la visualizzazione filtrata per confrontare le schede madri! Come? Chipset X570,<a href="https://www.youtube.com/c/TechqpR3d3x">https://www.youtube.com/c/TechqpR3d3x</a>,1) Clicca sulla riga 8 2) In alto a sinistra vicino all'icona della st...




docs.google.com


----------



## ryouiki

Blackfyre said:


> 1. I have noticed the *Gigabyte X570 AORUS Master* has a metal back plate behind the CPU socket. The *Noctua NH-D15 *comes with its own back plate based on memory. How will I install the CPU cooler with this motherboard?


The area surrounding the CPU socket on the back of the board is still exposed / the backplate covering the rest of the board does not interfere. If I recall correctly for the NH-D15, you will be retaining the actually back mount for the socket, and will just be replacing the 2 plastic clips /screws on the front side of the motherboard with Noctua's retention mechanism.

_Edit_ Yeah I double checked my NH-D15, the original AMD socket backplate stays, the stock plastic retention clips are removed and replaced with Noctua's.


----------



## 99belle99

I have the Aorus Ultra and have had no issues and own it a year now. I have a 3700X and can overclock it to 4.45GHz all core for benchmarks with tight timings. I have 16GB's of B-Die. I never tried to push the Infinity fabric past 1800MHz as I never seen the point and that is the issue with everyones problems as you are maxing out way beyond it's limit. Yes some people have had luck doing that but usually they will get a crash eventually. I run it mostly stock unless running a benchmark but keep 3600MHz RAM with tight timings and 1800MHz IF.

As I said above I do not bother to push it to it's limits as it is pointless and you deal with instability too.


----------



## rob-tech

Does anyone who uses the X570 Aorus Xtreme on bios F30 now see only two SATA controller entries under IDE ATA/ATAPI controllers in device manager (see attached image)?

A while back I remember seeing 4 entries instead of 2 on my prior board before RMAing. I'm wondering if something has gone bad or if this is expected with the new BIOS, please post a screenshot of the device manager with the IDE ATA/ATAPI controllers section opened if you don't mind. I would prefer not to open up the system to swap ports for testing and the reason I ask is because this board is an RMA replacement from Gigabyte.

Even on Linux, the lspci output now shows only 2 devices for me.


----------



## 99belle99

rob-tech said:


> Does anyone who uses the X570 Aorus Xtreme on bios F30 now see only two SATA controller entries under IDE ATA/ATAPI controllers in device manager (see attached image)?
> 
> A while back I remember seeing 4 entries instead of 2 on my prior board before RMAing. I'm wondering if something has gone bad or if this is expected with the new BIOS, please post a screenshot of the device manager with the IDE ATA/ATAPI controllers section opened if you don't mind. I would prefer not to open up the system to swap ports for testing and the reason I ask is because this board is an RMA replacement from Gigabyte.
> 
> Even on Linux, the lspci output now shows only 2 devices for me.


I see 3 but I do not have a Aorus Xtreme. I have a Aorus Ultra on F30.


----------



## V1TRU

I don't understand why x570 I Pro Wifi is left aside in beta bios thread.

Can we have updates like regular Pro Wifi owners, please?


----------



## ZafirZ

Well, I'm back again in my quest to try and get PCIe4.0 stable on my system. As a recap, I have a Aorus Pro X570 board, 3900XT, 2x8gb Corsair Veangeance Pro RGB 3200 cl16 ram(used to be 4 sticks but had to take 2 out), 850w PSU and after upgrading from a 1080ti to a 3080 Founders Edition I started experiencing my USB devices randomly turning off/on (or in the case of my sound card, it sometimes wouldn't come back on). After lots of troubleshooting like swapping PSUs, testing different ports, reinstalling windows etc I eventually figured out it was PCIe4.0, dropping the board to Gen 3 fixes it.

I ended up keeping it at PCIe3.0 for a few weeks to make sure the system was fine in other aspects since I did have some other side issues like 2 of the 4 sticks causing p95 errors under XMP which I ended up taking out, during that I had a mechanical hard drive start failing so I had to do a data recovery which delayed me trying to fix this again(Pretty bad luck these past number of weeks, not going to lie, lol).

This week I've been messing with SoC/VDDP/VDDG voltages again though after deciding that there wasn't any issues around that could affect results. Unfortunately I've not been having much luck at all so far really. Prior to this I'd already tried raising the SoC a bit and didn't work so I tried a different avenue, I swapped around the VDDG and the VDDP, 950/1000 VDDG and 950 VDDP, sadly that didn't work. I noticed that setting XMP in the bios also affects those voltages as well, and were the reason why the values were a bit interesting when I last checked (it seemed to set them to a bit under 1v VDDP, a bit under 0.95v VDDG and around 1.05-1.07 SoC - down from 1.1 which is what the BIOS says auto is). Following that I took off XMP and just manually dialed in the 3200, 1.35v and 16-18-18-36 and booted into windows with the voltages set to auto. This seem to set the SoC to 1.1v (though again this shows up as 1.05-1.07), VDDP to 0.9 and VDDG to 0.95. I tried just running on this but no luck still managed to get the issue. Following that I tried raising the SoC and VDDG a bit, pushing SoC closer to the 1.1 it should have been and raised the VDDG up to 1.05. Again no luck. I did even try dropping the ram down to 3000 instead of 3200, but that didn't help either. Still same issue.

The only thing I figured out during this voltage messing was it doesn't actually seem to happen when its under full load really. I tried playing some music(to listen to the issues of my sound card), shoving on a p95 heavy tft or blend, while leaving some cores free to run a gpu stress in OCCT or a unigine stress test, in theory this should saturate the IO with both memory, cpu and gpu workloads and yet no problems, clear audio. And yet, if I open up Epic Game Store just after stopping said stressing, loading that bloody launcher will be the thing which takes out my audio, causes my keyboard to freeze and the backlight of it to flicker. I just dont get it? I read that maybe it could be c-state related, but trying to disable global c-state control in the BIOS doesn't seem to save for whatever reason(if i boot into windows it doesn't seem like anythings happened, and if I go back into BIOS its back to auto...), so I couldn't verify that. But I'm not convinced having to disable that is much of a solution, if thats what it is.

So yeah, I guess long story short is anyone got any opinions of how to make this stable? I don't think I ever anticipated buying a 3080 would result in me having to learn so much about ram overclocking and stability lol...


----------



## SacraficeMyGoat

Anyone on the new x570 chipset drivers? Any issues?


----------



## des2k...

SacraficeMyGoat said:


> Anyone on the new x570 chipset drivers? Any issues?


running the new chipset drivers on x570 master, 3900x, works fine
cpu boost feels different, I'm still running the same custom power plan, but after the chipset update, I get better idle, less random core boosting and working cores holding the boost


----------



## des2k...

agesa 1.1.0.0 suppose to fix alot of bugs they introduced with these updates.

3900x, x570 master, only agesa 1.0.0.3 and 1.0.0.4 are usable for me. Anything after the voltages are complete garbage and not stable.

I can do 1800IF/3600 on auto voltages and 1900IF/3800 with vddp 920,vddg io 1029, vddg ccd 930 and 4066 async with agesa 1.0.0.4

I literally tested every bios after 1.0.0.4 and I can't even get stable with xmp 3200/1600IF.

Anyone tested voltages/IF with 1.1.0.0?


----------



## SacraficeMyGoat

des2k... said:


> running the new chipset drivers on x570 master, 3900x, works fine
> cpu boost feels different, I'm still running the same custom power plan, but after the chipset update, I get better idle, less random core boosting and working cores holding the boost


Alright thanks. I'll try it out tonight.


----------



## Speed Potato

Does the Aorus boards use some kind of 3rd party audio driver like the NAHIMIC3 utility on MSI's boards ?


----------



## ryouiki

ZafirZ said:


> So yeah, I guess long story short is anyone got any opinions of how to make this stable? I don't think I ever anticipated buying a 3080 would result in me having to learn so much about ram overclocking and stability lol...


With IF/MEM clock that low seems a little strange. One thing in my experiments with 5700XT running PCIE4.0 is that your memory/IF frequencies need to be 100% stable to not cause problems.

If you are using 3900XT and happen to be running Ryzen Balanced or similar power plan, also try disabling LSPM:

(Settings -> Power & Sleep Settings -> Additional Power Settings -> Change Plan Settings -> Change Advanced Power Settings -> PCI Express -> Link State Power Management: OFF)

At least on the 5700XT, and the card can run all day long with heavy benchmarks etc. with no problems, but when its not being fully utilized it seems like power saving kicks in and then an immediate spike in activity will cause instability/crashing with that setting enabled.

850W power supply should be sufficient for 3080FE, but they are very power hungry so if it isn't the best power supply it might be having difficulty keeping up. Especially if it isn't a new model, you may to turn of "Low Current Idle" in the BIOS settings (same place as Cool&Quiet/Global C states etc.).


----------



## ryouiki

SacraficeMyGoat said:


> Anyone on the new x570 chipset drivers? Any issues?


The only change from previous versions was the PCI driver and a very minor modification to the power plan, everything else is the same. Haven't noticed any difference.


----------



## ZafirZ

ryouiki said:


> With IF/MEM clock that low seems a little strange. One thing in my experiments with 5700XT running PCIE4.0 is that your memory/IF frequencies need to be 100% stable to not cause problems.
> 
> If you are using 3900XT and happen to be running Ryzen Balanced or similar power plan, also try disabling LSPM:
> 
> (Settings -> Power & Sleep Settings -> Additional Power Settings -> Change Plan Settings -> Change Advanced Power Settings -> PCI Express -> Link State Power Management: OFF)
> 
> At least on the 5700XT, and the card can run all day long with heavy benchmarks etc. with no problems, but when its not being fully utilized it seems like power saving kicks in and then an immediate spike in activity will cause instability/crashing with that setting enabled.
> 
> 850W power supply should be sufficient for 3080FE, but they are very power hungry so if it isn't the best power supply it might be having difficulty keeping up. Especially if it isn't a new model, you may to turn of "Low Current Idle" in the BIOS settings (same place as Cool&Quiet/Global C states etc.).


Unfortunately Link State Power Management is already set to off. As for the PSU, I've tried two highly regarded 850W ones, the Corsair RM850x and Superflower Leadex III Gold 850w. I honestly doubt it's a PSU issue consequently.


----------



## Xaris

ZafirZ said:


> Well, I'm back again in my quest to try and get PCIe4.0 stable on my system. As a recap, I have a Aorus Pro X570 board, 3900XT, 2x8gb Corsair Veangeance Pro RGB 3200 cl16 ram(used to be 4 sticks but had to take 2 out), 850w PSU and after upgrading from a 1080ti to a 3080 Founders Edition I started experiencing my USB devices randomly turning off/on (or in the case of my sound card, it sometimes wouldn't come back on). After lots of troubleshooting like swapping PSUs, testing different ports, reinstalling windows etc I eventually figured out it was PCIe4.0, dropping the board to Gen 3 fixes it.


What BIOS version are you on? Have you tried an older BIOS, like F11/F12? I'm using an EVGA 3080 on X570 Elite (F30) with PCI-E set to Gen 4 and not having problems. I've also OC-ed my ram a bit (but not too heavily) and not having problems, at least as far as I can tell. Only been having some instability when I try to push some OC-ing higher (haven't pinned down what was causing it so I went back to some safe OC settings). Also on an 850W Super Flower but I doubt it's a PSU issue at all.

Also have you tried setting CPU & SOC Load Line Calibration to Normal under Tweaker tab? Could be important.


----------



## ZafirZ

Xaris said:


> What BIOS version are you on? Have you tried an older BIOS, like F11/F12? I'm using an EVGA 3080 on X570 Elite (F30) with PCI-E set to Gen 4 and not having problems. I've also OC-ed my ram a bit (but not too heavily) and not having problems, at least as far as I can tell. Only been having some instability when I try to push some OC-ing higher (haven't pinned down what was causing it so I went back to some safe OC settings). Also on an 850W Super Flower but I doubt it's a PSU issue at all.
> 
> Also have you tried setting CPU & SOC Load Line Calibration to Normal under Tweaker tab? Could be important.


I'm on F30, before that I was on F30a. I haven't gone back to the early ones everyone says are much more stable purely because I have a 3900XT and apparently support only came in at F20. 

I haven't really messed with the LLC no. When I was tinkering with the SoC I tried to use use an offset to make up for the vdroop instead. 

Honestly at this point I'm kind of losing all hope though, I actually dropped off my RAM OC entirely(so just jedec) and I still managed to recreate the issue with what I mentioned above, ran p95/occt for a bit and then launched Epic Games Launcher, and while that launcher loads it does it. :I You'd think it should be stable at least at that...

The other poster mentioned something called "Low Current Idle", I actually did attempt to turn that off, but again much like the trying to disable Global C States Control, it just doesn't save for whatever reason.


----------



## Dreams-Visions

KedarWolf said:


> Which kit and 2x8GB or 2x16GB?


neither, actually. 4x8 

F4-3600C14Q-32GTRSB


----------



## rob-tech

99belle99 said:


> I see 3 but I do not have a Aorus Xtreme. I have a Aorus Ultra on F30.


Thanks, I'm not sure what to make of this discrepancy.

I guess I will wait for Aorus Xtreme owners to chime in with regard to how many SATA controllers they see under IDE ATA/ATAPI Controllers in device manager.


----------



## Xaris

ZafirZ said:


> I'm on F30, before that I was on F30a. I haven't gone back to the early ones everyone says are much more stable purely because I have a 3900XT and apparently support only came in at F20.
> 
> I haven't really messed with the LLC no. When I was tinkering with the SoC I tried to use use an offset to make up for the vdroop instead.
> 
> Honestly at this point I'm kind of losing all hope though, I actually dropped off my RAM OC entirely(so just jedec) and I still managed to recreate the issue with what I mentioned above, ran p95/occt for a bit and then launched Epic Games Launcher, and while that launcher loads it does it. :I You'd think it should be stable at least at that...
> 
> The other poster mentioned something called "Low Current Idle", I actually did attempt to turn that off, but again much like the trying to disable Global C States Control, it just doesn't save for whatever reason.


Where did you set it? It's sticking for me setting it under Tweaker->Advanced CPU Settings. I guess you can also try the latest F31b BIOS: GIGABYTE Latest Beta BIOS - TweakTown Forums Wouldn't hurt at this point.

I would give LLC a try setting it to Normal at least.

Also don't forget to use the custom ryzen universal power plan and the associated settings:
1usmus Custom Power Plan for Ryzen 3000 Zen 2 Processors
I have these also turned on as recommended:

Global C-state Control = Enabled
Power Supply Idle Control = Low Current Idle
CPPC = Enabled
CPPC Preferred Cores = Enabled
AMD Cool'n'Quiet = Enabled
PPC Adjustment = PState 0
Here's my safe settings on x570 Aurous Elite + Ryzen 3600 + Ballistix 3200x32 GB CL16 ram + EVGA 3080 XC3 Gaming, thats been OC-ed up to 3600 (actually 3733 now). Nothing to lose I guess at this point just copying them verbatim. No problem in Steam/Epic Games/benchmarks:

*Tweaker Page:*
Advanced CPU Settings:
Core Performance Boost: Auto
SVM Disabled
AMD Cool & Quiet: Enabled
PPC Adjustment: PState 0
Global C-state Control: Enabled
Power Supply Idle Control: Low Current Idle
CPPC: Enabled
CPPC Preferred Cores Enable
Main
CPU Clock Control: 100.00 MHZ
XMP: Disabled
System Memory Multiplier: 36.00
CPU VCore: Auto
VCOR Soc: Auto
DRAM Voltage: 1.4 (All else is auto)
CPU Vcore LLC: Normal
VCore SOC LLC: Normal
Timings
CAS: 16
TRCD: 20 (both)
tRP: 20
TRAS: 40
tCWL: 16
ProcODT: 48 ohms
Command Rate: 1T
Gear Down Mode: Enabled
CAD Bus Drive Strengths: 24 ohms on all
All else defaults/auto if not noted

*Settings Page:*
(Misc) PCI-E Slot Config: Gen 4
(AMD CBS) Untouched entirely
(AMD Overlocking Page)
-DDR Timings Config: Memory Clock 1800mhz
-DDR Controller Config / DRAM Power options: Power Down Enable -- Disabled
-Data Bus Config/ RttNOM Disable, RttWr RZQ/3, RttPark RZQ/1
-Infinity Fabric Frequency and Dividers: 1800 mhz
-Precision Boost Overdrive: Enabled
-SOC Voltage: 1100
-VDDP: 1000
-VDDG CCD: 950 / IOD 1050
(Note I was able to safely push all this up to 3733 safely but that can come later. I suppose if you wanted to be absolutely safe, set System Memory Multiplier to 32 and Memory Clock and IF to 1600 which is just stock at that point).

I dunno, **** sucks when it's not working for sure but maybe theres something there that will magic it into working.


----------



## ManniX-ITA

rob-tech said:


> Does anyone who uses the X570 Aorus Xtreme on bios F30 now see only two SATA controller entries under IDE ATA/ATAPI controllers in device manager (see attached image)?
> 
> A while back I remember seeing 4 entries instead of 2 on my prior board before RMAing. I'm wondering if something has gone bad or if this is expected with the new BIOS, please post a screenshot of the device manager with the IDE ATA/ATAPI controllers section opened if you don't mind. I would prefer not to open up the system to swap ports for testing and the reason I ask is because this board is an RMA replacement from Gigabyte.
> 
> Even on Linux, the lspci output now shows only 2 devices for me.


You forgot the attach. 

Just to be sure; haven't you by chance populated all 3 M.2 slots?
Cause that's the only reason I can think of you only see 2 entries.
Otherwise could be a dud.


----------



## ryouiki

ZafirZ said:


> The other poster mentioned something called "Low Current Idle", I actually did attempt to turn that off, but again much like the trying to disable Global C States Control, it just doesn't save for whatever reason.


That is really strange... i've seen other people talk about settings not taking, but never had this issue myself. I wonder if there is something that isn't getting cleaned up over various BIOS versions (I always Q-Flash+ a new BIOS/CMOS reset).

This item is also available in AMD CBS under CPU Common Options (Global C states is in CBS somewhere as well, maybe the same menu).


----------



## Dan Hot

Someone test Noctua NHD15 horizontal and vertical mount?
Im on horizontal now and it seems that fans are louder, boost lower, temps lower then vertical.


----------



## MyUsername

Dan Hot said:


> Someone test Noctua NHD15 horizontal and vertical mount?
> Im on horizontal now and it seems that fans are louder, boost lower, temps lower then vertical.


I tested this when I first built my pc, I got better performance vertical with both fans blowing in on the outside.


----------



## Dan Hot

MyUsername said:


> I tested this when I first built my pc, I got better performance vertical with both fans blowing in on the outside.


Like this, that both fans blow to the top out:


https://theouterhaven.b-cdn.net/wp-content/uploads/2018/07/nh-ds15-se-am4-tight.jpg


----------



## MyUsername

Dan Hot said:


> Like this, that both fans blow to the top out:
> 
> 
> https://theouterhaven.b-cdn.net/wp-content/uploads/2018/07/nh-ds15-se-am4-tight.jpg


.
I would suggest turning the heatsink 90 degrees, and have the fans blowing towards the exhaust.

My setup, I have a chimney case.


----------



## Elrick

Dan Hot said:


> Like this, that both fans blow to the top out:
> 
> 
> https://theouterhaven.b-cdn.net/wp-content/uploads/2018/07/nh-ds15-se-am4-tight.jpg


At least remove the Video Card and place it down to the floor of your case.

Have done that already with my Fractal 7 case and the Video Card runs quite cool, away from the Heatsink (connected via their extra cost cabling) and the whole case has far less heat trapped inside it now.

CPU gets lots of air and the temps are down.


----------



## ManniX-ITA

MyUsername said:


> .
> I would suggest turning the heatsink 90 degrees, and have the fans blowing towards the exhaust.
> 
> My setup, I have a chimney case.
> 
> View attachment 2462865


This is a very atypical push-pull configuration... is it really better to have the pull fan not in the middle position?

I usually put a pull fan on the exhaust grill on top the board back-panel (at a higher speed than the CPU fans).
In extreme cases in that position can go a 3rd fan but it doesn't really help much.


----------



## MyUsername

ManniX-ITA said:


> This is a very atypical push-pull configuration... is it really better to have the pull fan not in the middle position?
> 
> I usually put a pull fan on the exhaust grill on top the board back-panel (at a higher speed than the CPU fans).
> In extreme cases in that position can go a 3rd fan but it doesn't really help much.


Yeah I would agree to have a push pull setup if the exhaust was to the rear, but as I've got a chimney case it kinda works best if it has push push, then the two 200mm fans from the bottom pushes cold air up, then the two fans on the CPU push the hot air in to the middle of the heatsink and with the cold air coming from the bottom as well as convection pushes hot air from the heatsink up out of the exhaust at the top. I have the top case temp set at 35'C to ramp up the top exhaust fans, usually 20'C at the bottom of the case even during gaming.


----------



## ManniX-ITA

MyUsername said:


> Yeah I would agree to have a push pull setup if the exhaust was to the rear, but as I've got a chimney case it kinda works best if it has push push, then the two 200mm fans from the bottom pushes cold air up, then the two fans on the CPU push the hot air in to the middle of the heatsink and with the cold air coming from the bottom as well as convection pushes hot air from the heatsink up out of the exhaust at the top. I have the top case temp set at 35'C to ramp up the top exhaust fans, usually 20'C at the bottom of the case even during gaming.


Oh nice, didn't get it was a chimney case then it makes sense.
Cool, it's an interesting setup.


----------



## Kha

SacraficeMyGoat said:


> Anyone on the new x570 chipset drivers? Any issues?


Perfect so far.


----------



## ManniX-ITA

Kha said:


> Perfect so far.


Me as well so far everything fine.

I can't really be sure but I have the feeling the system is more "smooth".
Since I'm coding my OCMaestro tool I'm using a very clean profile, I think even the core boost is disabled.
Which is quite a massive gap from my usual super-optimized PBO profile.
I had the feeling I went back a few generations of CPU...
But since I've installed the latest chipset drivers it's still slow but with way less sluggish moments.
Maybe it's just that I'm starting to forget how quick it was before, dunno.


----------



## ManniX-ITA

Can anyone telling me which GUID is the Ryzen High Performance Power Plan 6.0.0.7 from the latest chipset drivers?

powercfg -list

I have 2 and I don't know which one is the new one:

Power Scheme GUID: 5df0c2c4-2752-4a79-b082-9f8e5d4200cf (AMD Ryzen™ High Performance)
Power Scheme GUID: 9935e61f-1661-40c5-ae2f-8495027d5d5d (AMD Ryzen™ High Performance)


----------



## Nighthog

ManniX-ITA said:


> Can anyone telling me which GUID is the Ryzen High Performance Power Plan 6.0.0.7 from the latest chipset drivers?
> 
> powercfg -list
> 
> I have 2 and I don't know which one is the new one:
> 
> Power Scheme GUID: 5df0c2c4-2752-4a79-b082-9f8e5d4200cf (AMD Ryzen™ High Performance)
> *Power Scheme GUID: 9935e61f-1661-40c5-ae2f-8495027d5d5d (AMD Ryzen™ High Performance)*


The below one is the one I have after new chipset install.


----------



## Dan Hot

GUID des Energieschemas: 2a0a1636-58b9-4a37-ba35-a346626b369b (AMD Ryzen™ High Performance)
GUID des Energieschemas: 381b4222-f694-41f0-9685-ff5bb260df2e (Ausbalanciert)
GUID des Energieschemas: 8c5e7fda-e8bf-4a96-9a85-a6e23a8c635c (Höchstleistung)
GUID des Energieschemas: 9897998c-92de-4669-853f-b7cd3ecb2790 (AMD Ryzen™ Balanced) *
GUID des Energieschemas: 9935e61f-1661-40c5-ae2f-8495027d5d5d (AMD Ryzen™ Custom)
GUID des Energieschemas: a1841308-3541-4fab-bc81-f71556f20b4a (Energiesparmodus)
GUID des Energieschemas: a5b3b056-ded1-4edf-b5d5-89c7f7582d78 (Ryzen Powerplan for 1004B)
GUID des Energieschemas: c67c2217-3d4b-484a-a265-34a1d75ba426 (1usmus Ryzen Universal)
GUID des Energieschemas: f446c7f0-4a6b-4477-bbd9-aa42f9b3450b (1usmus Ryzen Power Plan)

didn update the chipset driver


----------



## Semiconductor15

x570 Aorus Master stuck on blinking clear cmos

Hi, up until yesterday I was perfectly fine with my system (listed below) doing stuff as always. While I was playing a game system just shut down completely no sign of life even on/off button led on mobo (which stays lit while the system is turned off) was gone. I tried to restart nothing happened. I did some googling and tried stuff like unplugging psu and all the cables from the mobo, clearing cmos, taking off the cmos battery, waiting for a while and such but no result.

After all these, I am stuck in a state that just clear cmos button blinking nothing else. As a last resort, I tried q flash plus thing. I took off everything from the mobo all the cables, cpu, gpu, ram, ssd, etc.
Just plugged the 24pin and 8pin power cable and plugged a USB on the white USB port on rear IO (as instructed in manual with the right file name and USB format etc. btw I downloaded the latest bios version which is currently F30). When I turned the power on, the same thing just blinking clear cmos button and q flash plus button also does not do anything.

It would be perfect if someone can helped in desperation right now.

1kVA online UPS
x570 Aorus Master (at bios version F11 at the time of failure)
Ryzen 3950x
Nvidia Quadro 4000 ( yes I do play games on quadro)
G.skill 64GB 3600MHz
Corsair h150i
Corsair hx850i
Corsair fans 4x120mm
Samsung Evo 970


----------



## chakazulu

Semiconductor15 said:


> x570 Aorus Master stuck on blinking clear cmos


Are you still running in dual-bios ? In that case you could try to change the 2 bios switches in order to put it in single bios mode _and_ on backup bios + if needed : try cmos reset & Bios upgrade


----------



## Nighthog

For the USB flash you have a file GIGABYTE.bin on the drive and then press the Qflash button on the motherboard to start the flashing process. 
You do not press the power button to start the process.


----------



## ManniX-ITA

Semiconductor15 said:


> x570 Aorus Master stuck on blinking clear cmos
> 
> Hi, up until yesterday I was perfectly fine with my system (listed below) doing stuff as always. While I was playing a game system just shut down completely no sign of life even on/off button led on mobo (which stays lit while the system is turned off) was gone. I tried to restart nothing happened. I did some googling and tried stuff like unplugging psu and all the cables from the mobo, clearing cmos, taking off the cmos battery, waiting for a while and such but no result.
> 
> After all these, I am stuck in a state that just clear cmos button blinking nothing else. As a last resort, I tried q flash plus thing. I took off everything from the mobo all the cables, cpu, gpu, ram, ssd, etc.
> Just plugged the 24pin and 8pin power cable and plugged a USB on the white USB port on rear IO (as instructed in manual with the right file name and USB format etc. btw I downloaded the latest bios version which is currently F30). When I turned the power on, the same thing just blinking clear cmos button and q flash plus button also does not do anything.
> 
> It would be perfect if someone can helped in desperation right now.
> 
> 1kVA online UPS
> x570 Aorus Master (at bios version F11 at the time of failure)
> Ryzen 3950x
> Nvidia Quadro 4000 ( yes I do play games on quadro)
> G.skill 64GB 3600MHz
> Corsair h150i
> Corsair hx850i
> Corsair fans 4x120mm
> Samsung Evo 970


Indeed, test with single bios mode and switching from main to backup.
Did you unplug all the wires from the case?
Very often the issue is the power or reset button on the case getting crazy and stuck.


----------



## Semiconductor15

Nighthog said:


> For the USB flash you have a file GIGABYTE.bin on the drive and then press the Qflash button on the motherboard to start the flashing process.
> You do not press the power button to start the process.


Yeap I did GIGABYTE.bin thing and I am not pressing the power button, I am pressing the the q flash button on the rear io next to clear cmos.


----------



## Semiconductor15

chakazulu said:


> Are you still running in dual-bios ? In that case you could try to change the 2 bios switches in order to put it in single bios mode _and_ on backup bios + if needed : try cmos reset & Bios upgrade


 I have tried all four combinations. What I am doing is this, (with all the components taken off and cables unplugged except 8pin 24pin) I am unplugging psu form the wall, changing bios switches (to all combinations), removing the battery, pressing the clear cmos button for around 30 secs, then putting back the battery and plugging the psu. As soon as I plugged the psu back the clear cmos button starts to blink and mobo does not respond to anything. It does't matter if I insert the USB and try q flash.


----------



## Dreams-Visions

Hey guys, on my Auros Master X570, I've been noticing that the top USB2.0 ports in the back (the ones right below the connections for the Wifi adapter) no longer allow me to use them to access or use the mouse in the bios. In other words, I can't press DEL to get to the bios if my keyboard is connected to one of those 4x USB2.0 ports. If I switch them to one of my USB3.0 ports, they all work normally. It's like the USB2.0 ports don't "wake up" and become usable until Windows is loading up.

Is there some setting that was revised in recent BIOS releases that would have impacted this behavior?

Also, the QFlash option in the BIOS has never worked for me. It always just hard-freezes my system. I use the QFlash+ USB option to do all of my BIOS upgrades.


----------



## Semiconductor15

ManniX-ITA said:


> Indeed, test with single bios mode and switching from main to backup.
> Did you unplug all the wires from the case?
> Very often the issue is the power or reset button on the case getting crazy and stuck.


I don't even have a case and yes everything is taken out and unplugged except 8pin and 24pin but for that I unplugged the psu from the wall while changing the bios switches and clearing cmos.


----------



## ManniX-ITA

Semiconductor15 said:


> I have tried all four combinations. What I am doing is this, (with all the components taken off and cables unplugged except 8pin 24pin) I am unplugging psu form the wall, changing bios switches (to all combinations), removing the battery, pressing the clear cmos button for around 30 secs, then putting back the battery and plugging the psu. As soon as I plugged the psu back the clear cmos button starts to blink and mobo does not respond to anything. It does't matter if I insert the USB and try q flash.


Doesn't look good... is it powering up without GPU and RAM?
There are 4 diagnostic LEDs:










Do they respond well?
If you unplug VGA and/or memory does the corresponding LED lit up red?


----------



## ManniX-ITA

Semiconductor15 said:


> I don't even have a case and yes everything is taken out and unplugged except 8pin and 24pin but for that I unplugged the psu from the wall while changing the bios switches and clearing cmos.
> 
> View attachment 2462891
> 
> 
> View attachment 2462892


I may be wrong; doesn't Q-Flash+ need at least CPU and RAM to work?


----------



## Semiconductor15

ManniX-ITA said:


> I may be wrong; doesn't Q-Flash+ need at least CPU and RAM to work?


As far as I know it does not need anything apart from psu and a flash drive


----------



## ryouiki

ManniX-ITA said:


> Can anyone telling me which GUID is the Ryzen High Performance Power Plan 6.0.0.7 from the latest chipset drivers?


I just did a fresh Windows install on 2nd machine, the two included in 6.0.0.7 are:

Power Scheme GUID: 9897998c-92de-4669-853f-b7cd3ecb2790 (AMD Ryzen™ Balanced) *
Power Scheme GUID: 9935e61f-1661-40c5-ae2f-8495027d5d5d (AMD Ryzen™ High Performance)


----------



## ManniX-ITA

Semiconductor15 said:


> As far as I know it does not need anything apart from psu and a flash drive


Yeah seems so, I always used it with all in.
Doesn't look well if Q-Flash+ is not working.


----------



## Semiconductor15

ManniX-ITA said:


> Doesn't look good... is it powering up without GPU and RAM?
> There are 4 diagnostic LEDs:
> 
> View attachment 2462890
> 
> 
> Do they respond well?
> If you unplug VGA and/or memory does the corresponding LED lit up red?


Since currently I took everything off they do not lit at all just a flashing cmos clear button when powered on.


----------



## ManniX-ITA

Semiconductor15 said:


> As far as I know it does not need anything apart from psu and a flash drive


Not much that I can think of... what size is the flash drive?
Often a big drive is not recognized.
Did you test different models?
For sure 16GB should work but couldn't find about bigger ones.


----------



## ManniX-ITA

Semiconductor15 said:


> Since currently I took everything off they do not lit at all just a flashing cmos clear button when powered on.


Seems you are not alone...









x570 Aorus Xtreme - blinking cmos, no power | GIGABYTE USA Forum


Everything is plugged into my motherboard, CPU, CPU power, 24pin, gpu, ram (slots a2 and b2), m.2. I have a blinking clear cmos, nothing happens when I press or hold it. System doesn't boot at all.



forum.gigabyte.us


----------



## ZafirZ

Xaris said:


> Where did you set it? It's sticking for me setting it under Tweaker->Advanced CPU Settings. I guess you can also try the latest F31b BIOS: GIGABYTE Latest Beta BIOS - TweakTown Forums Wouldn't hurt at this point.
> 
> I would give LLC a try setting it to Normal at least.
> 
> Also don't forget to use the custom ryzen universal power plan and the associated settings:
> 1usmus Custom Power Plan for Ryzen 3000 Zen 2 Processors
> I have these also turned on as recommended:
> 
> Global C-state Control = Enabled
> Power Supply Idle Control = Low Current Idle
> CPPC = Enabled
> CPPC Preferred Cores = Enabled
> AMD Cool'n'Quiet = Enabled
> PPC Adjustment = PState 0
> Here's my safe settings on x570 Aurous Elite + Ryzen 3600 + Ballistix 3200x32 GB CL16 ram + EVGA 3080 XC3 Gaming, thats been OC-ed up to 3600 (actually 3733 now). Nothing to lose I guess at this point just copying them verbatim. No problem in Steam/Epic Games/benchmarks:
> 
> *Tweaker Page:*
> Advanced CPU Settings:
> Core Performance Boost: Auto
> SVM Disabled
> AMD Cool & Quiet: Enabled
> PPC Adjustment: PState 0
> Global C-state Control: Enabled
> Power Supply Idle Control: Low Current Idle
> CPPC: Enabled
> CPPC Preferred Cores Enable
> Main
> CPU Clock Control: 100.00 MHZ
> XMP: Disabled
> System Memory Multiplier: 36.00
> CPU VCore: Auto
> VCOR Soc: Auto
> DRAM Voltage: 1.4 (All else is auto)
> CPU Vcore LLC: Normal
> VCore SOC LLC: Normal
> Timings
> CAS: 16
> TRCD: 20 (both)
> tRP: 20
> TRAS: 40
> tCWL: 16
> ProcODT: 48 ohms
> Command Rate: 1T
> Gear Down Mode: Enabled
> CAD Bus Drive Strengths: 24 ohms on all
> All else defaults/auto if not noted
> 
> *Settings Page:*
> (Misc) PCI-E Slot Config: Gen 4
> (AMD CBS) Untouched entirely
> (AMD Overlocking Page)
> -DDR Timings Config: Memory Clock 1800mhz
> -DDR Controller Config / DRAM Power options: Power Down Enable -- Disabled
> -Data Bus Config/ RttNOM Disable, RttWr RZQ/3, RttPark RZQ/1
> -Infinity Fabric Frequency and Dividers: 1800 mhz
> -Precision Boost Overdrive: Enabled
> -SOC Voltage: 1100
> -VDDP: 1000
> -VDDG CCD: 950 / IOD 1050
> (Note I was able to safely push all this up to 3733 safely but that can come later. I suppose if you wanted to be absolutely safe, set System Memory Multiplier to 32 and Memory Clock and IF to 1600 which is just stock at that point).
> 
> I dunno, **** sucks when it's not working for sure but maybe theres something there that will magic it into working.





ryouiki said:


> That is really strange... i've seen other people talk about settings not taking, but never had this issue myself. I wonder if there is something that isn't getting cleaned up over various BIOS versions (I always Q-Flash+ a new BIOS/CMOS reset).
> 
> This item is also available in AMD CBS under CPU Common Options (Global C states is in CBS somewhere as well, maybe the same menu).


Turns out it was because I was setting the options under AMD CBS instead of Advanced CPU options. Apparently it just ignores you there.. 

I went through trying to change more settings. I tried the 1usmus power plan and the settings it wants in the bios. Didn't change much. I tried setting Power Supply Idle to typical instead too since that was mentioned before, no luck. 

I tried changing the vCore and SoC LLC to normal from auto. Didn't seem to visually change anything to the reported voltages in ZenTimings or HWinfo but I was a little optimistic in that it passed the test twice, but on the third attempt it did it again. I'm not sure if it passed twice because my PC had been off for about 10mins before i tested this change so it may have been a bit cooler(though I feel like if it was a temp issue it should be crashing at full load instead of when launching something _after _stress tests....), or if that was moving it in the right direction...


----------



## ManniX-ITA

ZafirZ said:


> Turns out it was because I was setting the options under AMD CBS instead of Advanced CPU options. Apparently it just ignores you there..
> 
> I went through trying to change more settings. I tried the 1usmus power plan and the settings it wants in the bios. Didn't change much. I tried setting Power Supply Idle to typical instead too since that was mentioned before, no luck.
> 
> I tried changing the vCore and SoC LLC to normal from auto. Didn't seem to visually change anything to the reported voltages in ZenTimings or HWinfo but I was a little optimistic in that it passed the test twice, but on the third attempt it did it again. I'm not sure if it passed twice because my PC had been off for about 10mins before i tested this change so it may have been a bit cooler(though I feel like if it was a temp issue it should be crashing at full load instead of when launching something _after _stress tests....), or if that was moving it in the right direction...


If it's crashing when launching something stressful usually it's the LLC too low.
The voltage drops too much when the load starts.
Try setting both LLC to High.


----------



## ricklen

I returned my X570 Ultra rev. 1.0 because it had the issues that when ERP is enabled the WIFI / Bluetooth would no longer function for some reason. The store immediately gave me a new board which is a rev. 1.2, I'm not able to test the board yet, but maybe someone knows if this specific issue has been fixed on this revision?


----------



## ZafirZ

ManniX-ITA said:


> If it's crashing when launching something stressful usually it's the LLC too low.
> The voltage drops too much when the load starts.
> Try setting both LLC to High.


Just tried both on high and still had the usb issue. =/


----------



## Nicked_Wicked

ricklen said:


> I returned my X570 Ultra rev. 1.0 because it had the issues that when ERP is enabled the WIFI / Bluetooth would no longer function for some reason. The store immediately gave me a new board which is a rev. 1.2, I'm not able to test the board yet, but maybe someone knows if this specific issue has been fixed on this revision?


Did you try the latest drivers on the Intel website? They fixed a lot of stuff for me, GB tends to be very late when it comes to updating the support page.


----------



## PiotrMKG

Hi. I have strange issue, I installed newest chipset drivers from AMD and Logitech G hub stopped working, it crashes on Windows login screen. I had similar problem before, but after installing drivers from Gigabyte site it was solved, now it returned after installing newest from AMD site.


----------



## ManniX-ITA

PiotrMKG said:


> Hi. I have strange issue, I installed newest chipset drivers from AMD and Logitech G hub stopped working, it crashes on Windows login screen. I had similar problem before, but after installing drivers from Gigabyte site it was solved, now it returned after installing newest from AMD site.


I have both the Logitech G Hub and LGS, also the old Profiler.
Still working fine after installing the chipset drivers.
It may be the Logitech USB HID filter; try to check if you have some USB device failed to load in the device manager.


----------



## Mullcom

ManniX-ITA said:


> I have both the Logitech G Hub and LGS, also the old Profiler.
> Still working fine after installing the chipset drivers.
> It may be the Logitech USB HID filter; try to check if you have some USB device failed to load in the device manager.


It not always usb stick is compatible. Test other brands. 

Also one thing. 

Filesystem type is important
Skickat från min SM-G973F via Tapatalk


----------



## PiotrMKG

ManniX-ITA said:


> I have both the Logitech G Hub and LGS, also the old Profiler.
> Still working fine after installing the chipset drivers.
> It may be the Logitech USB HID filter; try to check if you have some USB device failed to load in the device manager.












LGS works fine, G Hub crashes, I just tried to clean install it, and installer loops on launch.


----------



## ManniX-ITA

PiotrMKG said:


> View attachment 2462906
> 
> 
> LGS works fine, G Hub crashes, I just tried to clean install it, and installer loops on launch.


Yikes, doesn't look good...

This?









G HUB Install/Uninstall/Update Troubleshooting


G HUB issues regarding installing/uninstalling/updating: 1. G HUB is stuck at the loading screen with the logo animation on loop 2. G HUB no longer launches after updating 3. G HUB cannot b...




support.logi.com


----------



## PiotrMKG

ManniX-ITA said:


> Yikes, doesn't look good...
> 
> This?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> G HUB Install/Uninstall/Update Troubleshooting
> 
> 
> G HUB issues regarding installing/uninstalling/updating: 1. G HUB is stuck at the loading screen with the logo animation on loop 2. G HUB no longer launches after updating 3. G HUB cannot b...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> support.logi.com


Tried this, didn’t work.


----------



## Glenn Lane

I have a X570UD motherboard and I've been running F21 BIOS (equivalent to F22 on other motherboards). I upgraded to F30 BIOS and I got some reboots and shutdowns so I went back to F21 and everything was fine. I just can't well enough alone so I upgraded to F31b yesterday. Seemed fine until this morning and I got a spontaneous reboot and the BIOS reset to defaults. I have already gone back to F21 and maybe I just need to leave it there.


----------



## ManniX-ITA

PiotrMKG said:


> Tried this, didn’t work.


I fear what G Hub could do to my system every day.
You could try axing the G Hub entries in the registry as last resort.
I never checked but I guess there's a lot of garbage there as well.


----------



## PiotrMKG

ManniX-ITA said:


> I fear what G Hub could do to my system every day.
> You could try axing the G Hub entries in the registry as last resort.
> I never checked but I guess there's a lot of garbage there as well.


Done that when I was trying to clean install it one more time, didn''t work. Strange but when it crashed window popped up saying that LGH isn't compatibile with this windows version.


----------



## Xaris

ZafirZ said:


> Turns out it was because I was setting the options under AMD CBS instead of Advanced CPU options. Apparently it just ignores you there..
> 
> I went through trying to change more settings. I tried the 1usmus power plan and the settings it wants in the bios. Didn't change much. I tried setting Power Supply Idle to typical instead too since that was mentioned before, no luck.
> 
> I tried changing the vCore and SoC LLC to normal from auto. Didn't seem to visually change anything to the reported voltages in ZenTimings or HWinfo but I was a little optimistic in that it passed the test twice, but on the third attempt it did it again. I'm not sure if it passed twice because my PC had been off for about 10mins before i tested this change so it may have been a bit cooler(though I feel like if it was a temp issue it should be crashing at full load instead of when launching something _after _stress tests....), or if that was moving it in the right direction...


Well damn, was worth a shot. But yeah from the sound of it it seems like some sort of voltage drop instability somewhere. Try both LLCs set to High or maybe even Extreme. Your chip may also still be supported at an older bios, worth a shot at that too.

Or try F31b. Actually now that you mention it, and maybe its a similar problem, is I had an random problem where once and awhile my computer would just go "boom", like being in Windows and then just instantly basically power off and restart (sometimes resetting the BIOS settings too), but it was without rhyme or reason. I had thought it might be associated with OC-ing a little too high at the time (and I've been constantly messing with settings), but I couldn't duplicate why it would do that and pass stress testing but also seemed to happen maybe after testing or closing a game or something. It could be related to having it set to PCI-E Gen-4 too, it's just too random to pin-point to test Gen3 vs Gen 4. I've installed F31b BIOS last night and haven't had it happen even pushing some limits, but I also haven't played much games yet (I did have F31b crash _in the BIOS_ while changing settings off the defaults just after flashing, which was strange but PC has been stable running testing for 13-hrs now and turning testing on/off)

That said, 3080 performance from Gen3 to Gen 4 is very negligible, especially at 1440P so if you have to keep it at Gen3 to be stable, so be it, you aren't losing anything: 




TBF I bought this mobo from Prime Day so I have until January to return it, its working, seems to OC at least to reasonably safeish-levels, but I also feel like if I'm going to stick with this through Zen3 then I might want to do something better and just get my money back. I've got some time to decide and still have my old MSI B450 for now.


----------



## Valka814

Hey guys! I switched MB from x370 Crosshair VI Hero to x570 Aorus Elite. Dialed all of my stable 3800MHz memory settings and now in the GigaByte MB, the memory is not stable. Unstable at 3733MHz as well, not tested more speeds yet.
Can you guys give ideas where should I look?
Thank you!


----------



## Xaris

Valka814 said:


> Hey guys! I switched MB from x370 Crosshair VI Hero to x570 Aorus Elite. Dialed all of my stable 3800MHz memory settings and now in the GigaByte MB, the memory is not stable. Unstable at 3733MHz as well, not tested more speeds yet.
> Can you guys give ideas where should I look?
> Thank you!


What Bios are you running? Supposedly F30+ can be very tricky to get right because of AGESA changes. Try this person's voltages and settings (leave primary timings at 16-20-20-40-16 and all secondary timings at Auto):
(Gigabyte X570 AORUS Owners Thread)

If you've changed ProcODT at all, might want to up the resistance a little bit.


----------



## ryouiki

Valka814 said:


> Hey guys! I switched MB from x370 Crosshair VI Hero to x570 Aorus Elite. Dialed all of my stable 3800MHz memory settings and now in the GigaByte MB, the memory is not stable. Unstable at 3733MHz as well, not tested more speeds yet.
> Can you guys give ideas where should I look?
> Thank you!


Is your memory 4x8gb or 2x16gb? Crosshair VI is T-Topology if I remember correctly, so if you are using 4x8 these boards are going to work differently since x570 are Daisy Chain.


----------



## Valka814

Xaris said:


> What Bios are you running? Supposedly F30+ can be very tricky to get right because of AGESA changes. Try this person's voltages and settings (leave primary timings at 16-20-20-40-16 and all secondary timings at Auto):
> (Gigabyte X570 AORUS Owners Thread)
> 
> If you've changed ProcODT at all, might want to up the resistance a little bit.


Thank you very much! Looks like the main or only issue is around gear down mode and cad bus.
Thats what I used with my C6H:


http://imgur.com/MeYfGlu


----------



## rob-tech

ManniX-ITA said:


> You forgot the attach.
> 
> Just to be sure; haven't you by chance populated all 3 M.2 slots?
> Cause that's the only reason I can think of you only see 2 entries.
> Otherwise could be a dud.


No, I currently only have one M.2 drive in the first CPU slot as I'm waiting for more new drives before adding storage. I still only have 2 SATA controllers on Aorus Xtreme.









I see that you have a Master, how many M.2 cards do you use and does yours have 3 or 4 entries? A prior poster with the Aorus Ultra had 3 entries.


----------



## duox7142

Hi all, I got 99% stability with my 3800FCLK. The trick for me was to drop VDDP waaaay down to 900mv. I tried lower, but even if set in the BIOS lower it will not go below 900mv real world. That eliminated all audio crackling, and 99% of WHEA 19 issues. Also essential was to drop SOC from 1.1v, which is very unstable and causes black screens, down to 1.075v. That eliminated all black screen reboots.
Unfortunately, WHEA issues happen after about 2 days of uptime. No impact to anything, but instability is instability. So I'm going to try bringing SOC and VDDG_IOD down. Also I'll try the beta BIOS with new AGESA. Dropping VDDG_CCD resulted in black screens (can't remember what it was change from or to atm).


----------



## ZafirZ

Xaris said:


> Well damn, was worth a shot. But yeah from the sound of it it seems like some sort of voltage drop instability somewhere. Try both LLCs set to High or maybe even Extreme. Your chip may also still be supported at an older bios, worth a shot at that too.
> 
> Or try F31b. Actually now that you mention it, and maybe its a similar problem, is I had an random problem where once and awhile my computer would just go "boom", like being in Windows and then just instantly basically power off and restart (sometimes resetting the BIOS settings too), but it was without rhyme or reason. I had thought it might be associated with OC-ing a little too high at the time (and I've been constantly messing with settings), but I couldn't duplicate why it would do that and pass stress testing but also seemed to happen maybe after testing or closing a game or something. It could be related to having it set to PCI-E Gen-4 too, it's just too random to pin-point to test Gen3 vs Gen 4. I've installed F31b BIOS last night and haven't had it happen even pushing some limits, but I also haven't played much games yet (I did have F31b crash _in the BIOS_ while changing settings off the defaults just after flashing, which was strange but PC has been stable running testing for 13-hrs now and turning testing on/off)
> 
> That said, 3080 performance from Gen3 to Gen 4 is very negligible, especially at 1440P so if you have to keep it at Gen3 to be stable, so be it, you aren't losing anything:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TBF I bought this mobo from Prime Day so I have until January to return it, its working, seems to OC at least to reasonably safeish-levels, but I also feel like if I'm going to stick with this through Zen3 then I might want to do something better and just get my money back. I've got some time to decide and still have my old MSI B450 for now.


Setting them to High didn't really help much either. As for BIOS, on the gigabyte page for Aorus Pro X570 mentions support at F20 as well so don't think lower is possible.

The reason I wanted to get it stable is because I also have a Gen 4 NVMe, and on gigabyte boards there doesn't seem to be a setting to set the Gen on a lane basis, only global. So if you take it down to Gen 3 it nerfs the drive too, which sucks. As for returning the board, I've had it a year at this point, so I can't. xD

But yeah I dunno, I'm just pretty stumped. At this point there's a lot more information now since launch when I first got the card, some people have seemed to fix the issue through various methods like making their RAM OC less and stuff but if I'm getting it on JEDEC timings it's not really a ram oc that's causing it. =/ PCIe4.0 just seems so super fickle. I'm somewhat annoyed I paid more for PCIe4.0 stuff at this point, like the reason I got a x570 board was for that support, lol.


----------



## Xaris

ZafirZ said:


> Setting them to High didn't really help much either. As for BIOS, on the gigabyte page for Aorus Pro X570 mentions support at F20 as well so don't think lower is possible.
> 
> The reason I wanted to get it stable is because I also have a Gen 4 NVMe, and on gigabyte boards there doesn't seem to be a setting to set the Gen on a lane basis, only global. So if you take it down to Gen 3 it nerfs the drive too, which sucks. As for returning the board, I've had it a year at this point, so I can't. xD
> 
> But yeah I dunno, I'm just pretty stumped. At this point there's a lot more information now since launch when I first got the card, some people have seemed to fix the issue through various methods like making their RAM OC less and stuff but if I'm getting it on JEDEC timings it's not really a ram oc that's causing it. =/ PCIe4.0 just seems so super fickle. I'm somewhat annoyed I paid more for PCIe4.0 stuff at this point, like the reason I got a x570 board was for that support, lol.


Welp that really sucks. I'm totally out of ideas. Could be worth seeing if Gigabyte will RMA it saying it's unstable at Stock with Gen 4.0? Although they may send a refurb. Either that or buy a new one from Amazon and return it with your old one.

The other guy above who said they actually had to drop voltages to lower than usual levels to get stable was an interesting anecdote but if you were unstable at stock voltages and timings anyways then I guess it wouldn't matter.


----------



## ZafirZ

Xaris said:


> Welp that really sucks. I'm totally out of ideas. Could be worth seeing if Gigabyte will RMA it saying it's unstable at Stock with Gen 4.0? Although they may send a refurb. Either that or buy a new one from Amazon and return it with your old one.
> 
> The other guy above who said they actually had to drop voltages to lower than usual levels to get stable was an interesting anecdote but if you were unstable at stock voltages and timings anyways then I guess it wouldn't matter.


Since I use this PC for work as well atm due to COVID I can't really go without my motherboard to RMA it. :I

Don't think I'd manage to do a swap at Amazon either. The orders a year old so don't think they'd accept it for the old one, and I imagine the new ones will be the new revision so I think doing a swap on a new order may prove difficult as well. 

I'd consider buying a new mobo entirely, but it's a lot of money and messing around for something that may not even fix it really. I've seen reports from people with other motherboards from other companies too. Some of them were just about sound card drop outs, but I've noticed changing what ports devices are in changes which devices get taken out or are effected so it's possible its the same issue just in their set up they only notice the dac issues - in my case I use too many usb devices so something always gets taken out. Also I probably wouldn't notice the issue as much if I didn't have quite strong RGB lighting on my keyboard (I have a Ducky One2 RGB TKL keyboard) so it's super obvious when it happens to my keyboard because the backlight flickers off for a second.


----------



## Dreams-Visions

Valka814 said:


> Thank you very much! Looks like the main or only issue is around gear down mode and cad bus.
> Thats what I used with my C6H:
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/MeYfGlu


I've also seen some serious gear down mode challenges.










As soon as I flip GDM to disabled, crashes in Windows or lots of memory errors. Completely perfect behavior at this configuration with it on. I'm not sure that GDM matters enough to raise my timings to keep it disabled and I'd say my timings are pretty darn good as-is.

I assume being able to disable GDM is probably a luxury 2x16 or 2x8 kits have; I've not seen any 4x8GB kits (like mine) do GDM disabled. I'd love to see some examples of success, actually.


----------



## ryouiki

Dreams-Visions said:


> I assume being able to disable GDM is probably a luxury 2x16 or 2x8 kits have; I've not seen any 4x8GB kits (like mine) do GDM disabled. I'd love to see some examples of success, actually.


Definitely can be done, you can look at the AMD DDR4 Stability thread under AMD CPU forum to find some examples. My first 3900X will also run 3800/1900 w/ GDM disabled (GSkill FlareX 4x8gb), but I ended up lowering IF clock to 3733 to get away from semi-random WHEA errors being logged in the Event Log. I was only able to get this stable with CL16 however, I could never get CL15 to work 100% stable regardless of GDM settings.


----------



## ManniX-ITA

rob-tech said:


> No, I currently only have one M.2 drive in the first CPU slot as I'm waiting for more new drives before adding storage. I still only have 2 SATA controllers on Aorus Xtreme.
> 
> View attachment 2462933
> 
> 
> I see that you have a Master, how many M.2 cards do you use and does yours have 3 or 4 entries? A prior poster with the Aorus Ultra had 3 entries.


I have four of them and I think it depends on your physical and drivers configuration for both the M.2 and SATA drives:










1 and 2 are the M.2 drives in M2A and M2B.
Then there are 3 and 4 which are the SATA controllers.
The 3 is SATA ports 4/5 which runs on its own x2 PCIe link and shares with M2C.
The 5 and 6 are directly connected to the PCIe root; they must be the AHCI layer for the NVMe drives at 1 and 2 which are running with their NVMe driver.


----------



## ManniX-ITA

PiotrMKG said:


> Done that when I was trying to clean install it one more time, didn''t work. Strange but when it crashed window popped up saying that LGH isn't compatibile with this windows version.


Try to go to device manager, show hidden devices, devices by connection and check if you have Logitech devices:










Those which are not G HUB are probably from LGS, I'd try first to remove only the G HUB ones.
Otherwise you may have to reinstall LGS too.


----------



## ricklen

Nicked_Wicked said:


> Did you try the latest drivers on the Intel website? They fixed a lot of stuff for me, GB tends to be very late when it comes to updating the support page.


I did try them, I don't believe it was fixed after that. You're talking about the drivers for the WIFI chip right?


----------



## ManniX-ITA

ricklen said:


> I returned my X570 Ultra rev. 1.0 because it had the issues that when ERP is enabled the WIFI / Bluetooth would no longer function for some reason. The store immediately gave me a new board which is a rev. 1.2, I'm not able to test the board yet, but maybe someone knows if this specific issue has been fixed on this revision?


Did you try the solution provide recently to disable power saving on the USB devices?


----------



## MikeS3000

F31b BIOS posted on Gigabyte's downloads for X570.


----------



## PiotrMKG

ManniX-ITA said:


> Try to go to device manager, show hidden devices, devices by connection and check if you have Logitech devices:
> 
> View attachment 2462988
> 
> 
> Those which are not G HUB are probably from LGS, I'd try first to remove only the G HUB ones.
> Otherwise you may have to reinstall LGS too.


Hi, It worked, I deleted every entry related to mouse and I was able to install G Hub (just with keyboard because after deleting every thing mouse wasn't working), after second try. On first try I got BSOD IRQL not less or equal. Could You explain how on earth a single mouse can be seen as 5 devices?


----------



## ManniX-ITA

PiotrMKG said:


> Hi, It worked, I deleted every entry related to mouse and I was able to install G Hub (just with keyboard because after deleting every thing mouse wasn't working), after second try. On first try I got BSOD IRQL not less or equal. Could You explain how on earth a single mouse can be seen as 5 devices?
> View attachment 2463007


Nice!

If they are grayed out they are disconnected.
Windows remembers it because you could re-plug this device.

Cleary something went wrong with USB and the same mouse has been seen with a different ID multiple times.
Problem here is the USB HID filter from Logitech which is attaching to all HID devices for Hotkeys and other functions from LGS/HUB.
Probably got messed up together with the device.

Still better than many years ago when this driver from Logitech was giving random BSODs and corrupting Windows installations.


----------



## panni

Valka814 said:


> Thank you very much! Looks like the main or only issue is around gear down mode and cad bus.
> Thats what I used with my C6H:
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/MeYfGlu


We have the exact same memory chips.

I wasn't able to get GDM off + 120ohm ClkDrv to work, either. May be the board/CPU/AGESA combo.

Did my timings/settings otherwise work for you?



ryouiki said:


> Definitely can be done, you can look at the AMD DDR4 Stability thread under AMD CPU forum to find some examples. My first 3900X will also run 3800/1900 w/ GDM disabled (GSkill FlareX 4x8gb), but I ended up lowering IF clock to 3733 to get away from semi-random WHEA errors being logged in the Event Log. I was only able to get this stable with CL16 however, I could never get CL15 to work 100% stable regardless of GDM settings.


Yeah, it's super rare, though, for Micron E dual rank to achieve GDM off at 3800.


----------



## PiotrMKG

ManniX-ITA said:


> If they are grayed out they are disconnected.


There are not greyed out, they are plain black.


----------



## ManniX-ITA

PiotrMKG said:


> There are not greyed out, they are plain black.


Weird indeed, something is wrong with USB...


----------



## PiotrMKG

ManniX-ITA said:


> Weird indeed, something is wrong with USB...


Maybe because mouse is connected via usb hub? I have G900 so maybe dongle adds something.


----------



## BillieKiller

KedarWolf said:


> Almost all X570 boards are Daisy Chain including the Master. So the way to go is 2x16GB and the way the channels work, two Dual Rank 2x16GB better that two Single Rank 2x8GB.
> 
> Only a few preproduction boards were T-Topology, like the early Asrock X570
> 
> Edit: 2x16GB b-die like the Trident Z Neo 16-16-16-36 3600MHz really good. b-die still overclocks the best with the tightest timings.
> 
> Other people getting good results with other b-die kits though like the Viper kits. Google 'b-die finder website' to see if your RAM is or you want to buy b-die.


I have the master and I'm running a 3800X with 4x8Gb G Skill 4000CL17.

My memory configuration is currently 3733mhz 15-15-15-15-30 at 1.45V

I'm able to run 3800Mhz but no matter the timings or voltage, I get a crash from time to time, so I believe I got a chip which can't handle 1900Mhz on the infinity fabric so decided to keep it a 3733 and is rock solid. By the way I'm still using the box cooler, will get a custom loop on black friday.

Regarding the board, I didn't like the position of the chipset fan since the GPU completely blocks it and the MSI implementation appears to be much better. Another thing I hate about the board is the time to boot, which takes roughly 20 seconds until the OS starts to load.

Regarding issues, I had a problem when I got the board 1 year ago when my PC went to sleep but got fixed right after so no complaints on BIOS stability.

The last point is that I can't make this board go above 3800mhz on the memory using all 4 banks. Not sure if it is a limitation of the board itself or the CPU memory controller.

In the end, I think I would go for the MSI MEG due to chipset position and the heatpipe linking the chipset and the VRM heatsink, but overall I quite liked the Gigabyte board. I would give it a 4 out of 5, only wished to achieve a better performance when using all the 4 memory slots.

If by any means you are using a vertical mount for the GPU, the chipset location is not an issue at all.

Cheers.


----------



## ManniX-ITA

PiotrMKG said:


> Maybe because mouse is connected via usb hub? I have G900 so maybe dongle adds something.


Better to avoid HUBs for Keyboard and Mouse; they have a very high pooling rate and having an HUB in the middle can be a problem.
Indeed some motherboards have dedicated ports for the Mouse. Not sure if it's really helpful but anyway means better to use one on the board IO panel.


----------



## Nighthog

F31b seems to work wonders so give it a try guys. Seeing good results already with regard to stability vs F30a. Not to mention F20 versions which were kinda hell to manage with regard to vSoC & FCLK.

Getting back to the ease of use F12f was like.


----------



## Xaris

Nighthog said:


> F31b seems to work wonders so give it a try guys. Seeing good results already with regard to stability vs F30a. Not to mention F20 versions which were kinda hell to manage with regard to vSoC & FCLK.
> 
> Getting back to the ease of use F12f was like.


Yes F31b has seemed to fix my once in an random blue moon "just goes black and reboots" events. I haven't tried pushing OC-ing a lot yet though, going to see if I'll get stable at 3733 and then 3800 this weekend.


----------



## Streetdragon

BillieKiller said:


> I have the master and I'm running a 3800X with 4x8Gb G Skill 4000CL17.
> 
> My memory configuration is currently 3733mhz 15-15-15-15-30 at 1.45V
> 
> I'm able to run 3800Mhz but no matter the timings or voltage, I get a crash from time to time, so I believe I got a chip which can't handle 1900Mhz on the infinity fabric so decided to keep it a 3733 and is rock solid. By the way I'm still using the box cooler, will get a custom loop on black friday.
> 
> Regarding the board, I didn't like the position of the chipset fan since the GPU completely blocks it and the MSI implementation appears to be much better. Another thing I hate about the board is the time to boot, which takes roughly 20 seconds until the OS starts to load.
> 
> Regarding issues, I had a problem when I got the board 1 year ago when my PC went to sleep but got fixed right after so no complaints on BIOS stability.
> 
> The last point is that I can't make this board go above 3800mhz on the memory using all 4 banks. Not sure if it is a limitation of the board itself or the CPU memory controller.
> 
> In the end, I think I would go for the MSI MEG due to chipset position and the heatpipe linking the chipset and the VRM heatsink, but overall I quite liked the Gigabyte board. I would give it a 4 out of 5, only wished to achieve a better performance when using all the 4 memory slots.
> 
> If by any means you are using a vertical mount for the GPU, the chipset location is not an issue at all.
> 
> Cheers.


whats your SOC Voltage? Try setting the SOC voltage to normal/1.1V and give it a little offset of +0,025V or so


----------



## Kha

Hmm, if I update to F31b and save my settings, can I load them when F31 final is going to be relesead ?


----------



## ManniX-ITA

Kha said:


> Hmm, if I update to F31b and save my settings, can I load them when F31 final is going to be relesead ?


Unless they re-release exactly the same BIOS as final, no.


----------



## panni

ManniX-ITA said:


> Nice!
> 
> If they are grayed out they are disconnected.
> Windows remembers it because you could re-plug this device.
> 
> Cleary something went wrong with USB and the same mouse has been seen with a different ID multiple times.
> Problem here is the USB HID filter from Logitech which is attaching to all HID devices for Hotkeys and other functions from LGS/HUB.
> Probably got messed up together with the device.
> 
> Still better than many years ago when this driver from Logitech was giving random BSODs and corrupting Windows installations.


I'm seeing something similar and I'm suspecting the new AMD Chipset drivers to be the culprit, as it's the only thing that I've changed in the last couple of days.

The USB2 ports on the board behave weirdly - keyboard and mouse work properly, but my Steelseries Arctis Pro Wireless wasn't detected anymore, only as an "Unknown USB Device" with code 43 I think.

I've dealt a lot with USB weirdness before and I know about killing old ghost devices, removing drivers etc. Once I plugged it into one of the red ports, it worked again, reproducibly.

Edit: At least the USB filter driver hasn't changed with the latest update. I'll keep an eye on this.
Edit 2: It's only the last port that does this, the other three work well.
Edit 3: Can this be SoC voltage related? I'm still running two offset steps above my last stable as I wanted to test WHEA.


----------



## rob-tech

ManniX-ITA said:


> I have four of them and I think it depends on your physical and drivers configuration for both the M.2 and SATA drives:
> 
> View attachment 2462987
> 
> 
> 1 and 2 are the M.2 drives in M2A and M2B.
> Then there are 3 and 4 which are the SATA controllers.
> The 3 is SATA ports 4/5 which runs on its own x2 PCIe link and shares with M2C.
> The 5 and 6 are directly connected to the PCIe root; they must be the AHCI layer for the NVMe drives at 1 and 2 which are running with their NVMe driver.


Thanks for providing this helpful breakdown, it looks like I should be fine as the system hierarchy is like yours with the two main controllers providing six ports being visible.

The difference is that I don't have the 6th or 7th PCI Express Root Ports which house the two additional controllers visible like you do. I have one NVMe PCIe 4.0 SSD in M2A only and it has no corresponding AHCI layer like you said 5 and 6 must be.

Are 5 and 6 additional hardware that is integrated into the motherboard or is this some logic that depends on the M2 SSD and driver being used? I ask because you have two NVMe SSDs and they are not of the SATA over PCIe variety, therefore, AHCI should not be applicable as that is a legacy protocol that is not used by NVMe SSDs like yours and mine, unless I am misunderstanding something. 

Basically can it be concluded that the board is fine and the difference is driver related, or some hardware that is supposed to be attached to the PCIe system is not being detected?

Sorry for the questions, but you appear to know more than me.


----------



## ManniX-ITA

panni said:


> I'm seeing something similar and I'm suspecting the new AMD Chipset drivers to be the culprit, as it's the only thing that I've changed in the last couple of days.
> 
> The USB2 ports on the board behave weirdly - keyboard and mouse work properly, but my Steelseries Arctis Pro Wireless wasn't detected anymore, only as an "Unknown USB Device" with code 43 I think.
> 
> I've dealt a lot with USB weirdness before and I know about killing old ghost devices, removing drivers etc. Once I plugged it into one of the red ports, it worked again, reproducibly.
> 
> Edit: At least the USB filter driver hasn't changed with the latest update. I'll keep an eye on this.
> Edit 2: It's only the last port that does this, the other three work well.
> Edit 3: Can this be SoC voltage related? I'm still running two offset steps above my last stable as I wanted to test WHEA.
> View attachment 2463048


Didn't have any issue with the latest chipset drivers.
Could be indeed a VSOC/VDDG, if it's borderline stable stuff like this can happen.
Maybe try to lower or raise VDDG.



rob-tech said:


> Thanks for providing this helpful breakdown, it looks like I should be fine as the system hierarchy is like yours with the two main controllers providing six ports being visible.
> 
> The difference is that I don't have the 6th or 7th PCI Express Root Ports which house the two additional controllers visible like you do. I have one NVMe PCIe 4.0 SSD in M2A only and it has no corresponding AHCI layer like you said 5 and 6 must be.
> 
> Are 5 and 6 additional hardware that is integrated into the motherboard or is this some logic that depends on the M2 SSD and driver being used? I ask because you have two NVMe SSDs and they are not of the SATA over PCIe variety, therefore, AHCI should not be applicable as that is a legacy protocol that is not used by NVMe SSDs like yours and mine, unless I am misunderstanding something.
> 
> Basically can it be concluded that the board is fine and the difference is driver related, or some hardware that is supposed to be attached to the PCIe system is not being detected?
> 
> Sorry for the questions, but you appear to know more than me.


I think is related to the drivers. I never investigated too much.
Maybe is the Samsung NVMe driver which enables the AHCI layer.

This is related to SATA express but should be the same for any NVMe drives:


https://sata-io.org/sites/default/files/documents/NVMe%20and%20AHCI%20as%20SATA%20Express%20Interface%20Options%20-%20Whitepaper_.pdf



It's a compatibility layer so it's only accessed by the applications that doesn't "know" the NVMe driver.


----------



## Xaris

Kha said:


> Hmm, if I update to F31b and save my settings, can I load them when F31 final is going to be relesead ?


I don't think so, but the safe thing would be just to have some hand-written notes with all the BIOS changes you make so you can safely start over from Default and re-enter them and make sure nothing weird or sketchy gets carried with it. Usually doesn't take more than 5 minutes to plop them back into and it's something that's pretty infrequent.


----------



## rob-tech

ManniX-ITA said:


> Didn't have any issue with the latest chipset drivers.
> Could be indeed a VSOC/VDDG, if it's borderline stable stuff like this can happen.
> Maybe try to lower or raise VDDG.
> 
> 
> 
> I think is related to the drivers. I never investigated too much.
> Maybe is the Samsung NVMe driver which enables the AHCI layer.
> 
> This is related to SATA express but should be the same for any NVMe drives:
> 
> 
> https://sata-io.org/sites/default/files/documents/NVMe%20and%20AHCI%20as%20SATA%20Express%20Interface%20Options%20-%20Whitepaper_.pdf
> 
> 
> 
> It's a compatibility layer so it's only accessed by the applications that doesn't "know" the NVMe driver.


Thank You for getting back, everything is working fine so I'll leave it as is, it must be driver/configuration related.


----------



## ManniX-ITA

Xaris said:


> I don't think so, but the safe thing would be just to have some hand-written notes with all the BIOS changes you make so you can safely start over from Default and re-enter them and make sure nothing weird or sketchy gets carried with it. Usually doesn't take more than 5 minutes to plop them back into and it's something that's pretty infrequent.


Take screenshots, plug in a USB stick before POST and use F12.
I have hundreds of screenshots...



rob-tech said:


> Thank You for getting back, everything is working fine so I'll leave it as is, it must be driver/configuration related.


I'll try to investigate more, I don't know fully how it works and it bothers me 
But yes I think you have nothing to worry about.


----------



## Valka814

panni said:


> We have the exact same memory chips.
> 
> I wasn't able to get GDM off + 120ohm ClkDrv to work, either. May be the board/CPU/AGESA combo.
> 
> Did my timings/settings otherwise work for you?
> 
> 
> Yeah, it's super rare, though, for Micron E dual rank to achieve GDM off at 3800.


Not 100% sure yet, only passed 600% Memtest Pro and around 10 hour gaming, but it was stable with GDM off. The only thing I had to change is ClkDrv from 120 to 24. So the stable settings almost the same what I used with my Crosshair VI hero.


----------



## Valka814

SacraficeMyGoat said:


> Anyone on the new x570 chipset drivers? Any issues?


Battlefield V was a micro stutter fest for me, installing the previous fixed it.


----------



## Nighthog

For those with issues on memory stability. Particularly *GDM:disabled* is sensitive to your CAD BUS DriveStrength values. [24,20,24,24] etc.
Each kit of memory & memory type will need different settings for stability.

Each of my kits, Rev.E, Rev.J & Hynix DJR like these diffrent to be stable when running GDM:disabled, If using GeardownMode:Enabled there isn't much fuss about it but GDM:disabled must have these right for your kit to work out properly.
For example my kits:
4x8GB Rev.E must run [60,24,24,24]*or*[120,24,24,24] for GDM:disabled 1T to be stable.
2x8GB Rev.J needed a newer Agesa *ComboAM4v2PI* version, [20,20,24,24]*or*[24,20,24,24]
2x8GB Hynix DJR just worked with any settings to boot but really want a little extra clkDrvStr for stability. [40,20,20,20]

Just a tip about *tFAW* is also really sensitive to CAD BUS values, mostly needing more ClkDrvStr. 
That is if you want to go lower than the XMP values around ~30+, but if you want to use tFAW 8-16 you need a minimum ~60Ohm on these kits I have.
My Rev.E really want 120Ohm with these latest BIOS, requirement has increased from early bios managing with only 60Ohm but newest ones need 120Ohm.
Newer Rev.J & Hynix DJR aren't as demanding and can do with less, but in general ~60Ohm is needed anyway if you target ~16 tFAW.
CsOdtDrtStr & CkeDrvStr have an effect and might need to be 24-30Ohm for tFAW setting also if you go for a low value. 20Ohm usually doesn't work I've seen.


----------



## panni

Nighthog said:


> Just a tip about *tFAW* is also really sensitive to CAD BUS values, mostly needing more ClkDrvStr.
> That is if you want to go lower than the XMP values around ~30+, but if you want to use tFAW 8-16 you need a minimum ~60Ohm on these kits I have.


Interesting. I had no issues getting to tFAW 16 with default CAD BUS values (24-24-24-24).


----------



## Nighthog

panni said:


> Interesting. I had no issues getting to tFAW 16 with default CAD BUS values (24-24-24-24).


The issue is only really noted when I run Prime95 blend/custom targetting memory testing. 400K++ etc.
Your threads will crash/error out. I think it's related to IMC or something.

Kit of memory plays a aspect but in my system they really wanted it higher to be possible without issues. (long term stability/sudden random crashes)


----------



## Arpeggio

Hi everyone, I have been following you for a long time but after a series of attempts to update the BIOS I have not yet been able to update the current BIOS BiosVersion: F4g (stable for me)
After the purchase in 2019 of a Ryzen 3600 installed on a Gigabyte X570 AORUS Elite with 2x8GB CMK16GX4M2B3200C16 3200MHz I made the first update attempt starting from the BIOS F20 up to the last F31b with always the same result: bluescreen + reboot or bluescreen + blackscreen.
I have never dared to go into the meanders of changing the individual parameters of timing, voltage etc. etc. the only operations I've done are:
formatted a bootable usb stick with rufus, transferred the files, booted from usb and executed Efiflash.exe <BIOS> / C and restarted (both with XMP activated and without) and the results are always the same or the most varied errors including the 'latest SYSTEM_SERVICE_EXCEPTION from ntoskrnl.exe
I would like to understand where the problem lies :-( .... memory? Processor? Memory + processor? I thought I could update the bios, activate the XMP and be quiet but after two minutes I always have a bluescreen.


----------



## ManniX-ITA

Arpeggio said:


> Hi everyone, I have been following you for a long time but after a series of attempts to update the BIOS I have not yet been able to update the current BIOS BiosVersion: F4g (stable for me)
> After the purchase in 2019 of a Ryzen 3600 installed on a Gigabyte X570 AORUS Elite with 2x8GB CMK16GX4M2B3200C16 3200MHz I made the first update attempt starting from the BIOS F20 up to the last F31b with always the same result: bluescreen + reboot or bluescreen + blackscreen.
> I have never dared to go into the meanders of changing the individual parameters of timing, voltage etc. etc. the only operations I've done are:
> formatted a bootable usb stick with rufus, transferred the files, booted from usb and executed Efiflash.exe <BIOS> / C and restarted (both with XMP activated and without) and the results are always the same or the most varied errors including the 'latest SYSTEM_SERVICE_EXCEPTION from ntoskrnl.exe
> I would like to understand where the problem lies :-( .... memory? Processor? Memory + processor? I thought I could update the bios, activate the XMP and be quiet but after two minutes I always have a bluescreen.


Is it working fine at JEDEC setting, 2133MHz?
I'd bet on the memory, doesn't look like a good kit.

You may have no other choice other than setting manual timings and skip XMP.


----------



## Arpeggio

ManniX-ITA said:


> Is it working fine at JEDEC setting, 2133MHz?
> I'd bet on the memory, doesn't look like a good kit.
> 
> You may have no other choice other than setting manual timings and skip XMP.


No, it doesn't work well even with JEDEC setting, if you could follow me step by step to carry out tests, tell me what to do and I can produce screenshots of the results. Thank you


----------



## ManniX-ITA

Post a Zentimings and Taiphoon burner screenshots to start


----------



## Arpeggio

ManniX-ITA said:


> Post a Zentimings and Taiphoon burner screenshots to start


with the stable bios f4g or after installing the f31b?


----------



## Arpeggio

ManniX-ITA said:


> Post a Zentimings and Taiphoon burner screenshots to start


This are with stable f4g


----------



## ManniX-ITA

Arpeggio said:


> This are with stable f4g


Yes better to start with the stable BIOS and later try with the latest.

I get this with your settings, tell me if there's something wrong in the setup:










Would be better if you can share the Taiphoon Burner HTML report with latency displayed in ns, do you know how to do it?

But already here I see a huge discrepancy with the termination settings.
Doesn't work with the settings suggested by DRAM Calc?
Could be they are not Hynix AFR?

I found this:
_"First you need to clarify if you are talking about version 4.xx (Samsung) or 5.xx (Hynix), because they both are called CMK16GX4M2B3200C16. "_

From the timings seems indeed a 5.x Hynix but check the label on the DIMMs.

Also better if you get a picture of the contacts and surrounding area to check the PCB version:









If you didn't already start setting what I've marked above.
If not stable raise the ProcODT up to 53 and the VDIMM to 1.39.

Then we can see what else can be done.


----------



## Xaris

Nighthog said:


> For those with issues on memory stability. Particularly *GDM:disabled* is sensitive to your CAD BUS DriveStrength values. [24,20,24,24] etc.
> Each kit of memory & memory type will need different settings for stability.
> 
> Each of my kits, Rev.E, Rev.J & Hynix DJR like these diffrent to be stable when running GDM:disabled, If using GeardownMode:Enabled there isn't much fuss about it but GDM:disabled must have these right for your kit to work out properly.
> For example my kits:
> 4x8GB Rev.E must run [60,24,24,24]*or*[120,24,24,24] for GDM:disabled 1T to be stable.
> 2x8GB Rev.J needed a newer Agesa *ComboAM4v2PI* version, [20,20,24,24]*or*[24,20,24,24]
> 2x8GB Hynix DJR just worked with any settings to boot but really want a little extra clkDrvStr for stability. [40,20,20,20]
> 
> Just a tip about *tFAW* is also really sensitive to CAD BUS values, mostly needing more ClkDrvStr.
> That is if you want to go lower than the XMP values around ~30+, but if you want to use tFAW 8-16 you need a minimum ~60Ohm on these kits I have.
> My Rev.E really want 120Ohm with these latest BIOS, requirement has increased from early bios managing with only 60Ohm but newest ones need 120Ohm.
> Newer Rev.J & Hynix DJR aren't as demanding and can do with less, but in general ~60Ohm is needed anyway if you target ~16 tFAW.
> CsOdtDrtStr & CkeDrvStr have an effect and might need to be 24-30Ohm for tFAW setting also if you go for a low value. 20Ohm usually doesn't work I've seen.


This is interesting. Is there any real-world gaming advantage to trying to get GDM to disabled? I think I can do it with enough trial and error, but I'm not too interested in spending a lot of trial-and-error to get it right just as a benchmark stat.


----------



## panni

Xaris said:


> This is interesting. Is there any real-world gaming advantage to trying to get GDM to disabled? I think I can do it with enough trial and error, but I'm not too interested in spending a lot of trial-and-error to get it right just as a benchmark stat.


Not sure if this is still true, but it isn't a big deal if you ask me, compared to tightening timings and IF tuning.


----------



## Xaris

panni said:


> Not sure if this is still true, but it isn't a big deal if you ask me, compared to tightening timings and IF tuning.


Perfect, exactly what I was looking to see and yeah it ain't much. Right now with my 3080 I'm probably more single-thread performance limited just because most games are still not great at using all cores/thread. RAM OC-ing has noticebly good effect over stock/XMP but it doesnt seem trying to get GDM to work is worth the headache.

Does anyone have any suggestions to best juice the most single-core/single-threaded performance out of a Ryzen 3600 on this mobo? Right now I just have PBO enabled (auto), so usually hitting 4.0 Ghz overclock on all cores by default, but I feel I could do better somehow and with my 3080 I'm very much CPU/single-thread limited in games. Not utilizing as of the GPU as I could be


----------



## GoforceReloaded

F31B seems very good so far ... (only tested 3h  )

I set everything on auto again (even LLC) and no WHEA error with 1866 FCLK and ram at [email protected] or [email protected] (did not test 1900 FCLK yet)
VDDP 900 (auto), VDDG 1050 (auto), Vsoc ~1081 (auto)










On F30, i had to use 1.125V on soc + High LLC to get rid of whea errors ... with 1866 FCLK. (and VDDP 1000 + VDDG CCD 1000 + VDDG IOD 1075)

*-0.3ns on F31B and + ~10pts on CR20. (63.9ns (F31B) vs 64.2ns (F30) with 3733C16) (with the same CCX overclock 4400-4350-4375-4375 @1.331V)*


----------



## Arpeggio

ManniX-ITA said:


> Yes better to start with the stable BIOS and later try with the latest.
> 
> I get this with your settings, tell me if there's something wrong in the setup:
> 
> View attachment 2463144
> 
> 
> Would be better if you can share the Taiphoon Burner HTML report with latency displayed in ns, do you know how to do it?
> 
> But already here I see a huge discrepancy with the termination settings.
> Doesn't work with the settings suggested by DRAM Calc?
> Could be they are not Hynix AFR?
> 
> I found this:
> _"First you need to clarify if you are talking about version 4.xx (Samsung) or 5.xx (Hynix), because they both are called CMK16GX4M2B3200C16. "_
> 
> From the timings seems indeed a 5.x Hynix but check the label on the DIMMs.
> 
> Also better if you get a picture of the contacts and surrounding area to check the PCB version:
> View attachment 2463146
> 
> 
> If you didn't already start setting what I've marked above.
> If not stable raise the ProcODT up to 53 and the VDIMM to 1.39.
> 
> Then we can see what else can be done.


Here we are, Memory is v5.39 but i don't know if AFR or MFR and i've posted some other screen from HWMonitor


----------



## ManniX-ITA

Arpeggio said:


> Here we are, Memory is v5.39 but i don't know if AFR or MFR and i've posted some other screen from HWMonitor


Did you try with termination and cad bus settings?

You should take some better pictures of the connector, covering both back and front and all the length.

Share the Taiphoon burner complete HTML report, click on show delay in nanoseconds before exporting:


----------



## Nighthog

Xaris said:


> This is interesting. Is there any real-world gaming advantage to trying to get GDM to disabled? I think I can do it with enough trial and error, but I'm not too interested in spending a lot of trial-and-error to get it right just as a benchmark stat.


It's just I want to get everything possibly there is from the parts.

I want GDM:disabled because it allows me to use CL13,15,17 and some other options. If you can't use GDM:disabled you are stuck with a higher 14,16,18 CL setting and leave performance to be tapped. 
Mostly CL 13 & 15 are kinda useful as not all kits can do CL12 or 14 in all circumstances for example.


----------



## ManniX-ITA

Nighthog said:


> It's just I want to get everything possibly there is from the parts.
> 
> I want GDM:disabled because it allows me to use CL13,15,17 and some other options. If you can't use GDM:disabled you are stuck with a higher 14,16,18 CL setting and leave performance to be tapped.
> Mostly CL 13 & 15 are kinda useful as not all kits can do CL12 or 14 in all circumstances for example.


And it's also 1.5T command rate, while if it's off it could be possible to achieve 1T or 2T with higher frequency or tighter timings.


----------



## Arpeggio

ManniX-ITA said:


> Did you try with termination and cad bus settings?
> 
> You should take some better pictures of the connector, covering both back and front and all the length.
> 
> Share the Taiphoon burner complete HTML report, click on show delay in nanoseconds before exporting:
> 
> View attachment 2463194


i've renamed in .txt for upload problems. You can rename to html for original extension  i've attached front picture but i can't remove metal cover of ram :-(


----------



## ManniX-ITA

Arpeggio said:


> i've renamed in .txt for upload problems. You can rename to html for original extension  i've attached front picture but i can't remove metal cover of ram :-(


You don't have to remove it, just get a good look at the pcb which is visible around the connectors.
I'm pretty sure is an A1 revision.

The most important thing is the report than you can load in DRAM Calculator:










This tells you the right termination settings which are very important.
Seems they are right which is not a good thing, they could have been the issue.
Try setting the procODT lower and the recommended CAD BUS in 1. Check with 2 if not stable.

Then set manually the primary timings.

Check for stability and go for other timings manually.
Just keep only tRFC-tRFC2-tRFC4 in Auto.

Again if stable set tRFC-tRFC2-tRFC4 as 480-357-219.
If not stable set tRFC-tRFC2-tRFC4 as 540-401-247, typo: 520-386-238


----------



## Mullcom

Arpeggio said:


> i've renamed in .txt for upload problems. You can rename to html for original extension  i've attached front picture but i can't remove metal cover of ram :-(


Looks like you have same as me.

TYPE
D die from micro
CMK32GX4M2B3200C16
Corsair

Skickat från min SM-G973F via Tapatalk


----------



## ManniX-ITA

Mullcom said:


> Looks like you have same as me.
> 
> TYPE
> D die from micro
> CMK32GX4M2B3200C16
> Corsair
> 
> Skickat från min SM-G973F via Tapatalk


It's a version 5.39 as well?


----------



## Mullcom

ManniX-ITA said:


> It's a version 5.39 as well?


Let me check. That info do I not have collected in my documents. ^_^

Skickat från min SM-G973F via Tapatalk
View attachment 2463199


----------



## Mullcom

Find it.


----------



## Arpeggio

Mullcom said:


> Looks like you have same as me.
> 
> TYPE
> D die from micro
> CMK32GX4M2B3200C16
> Corsair
> 
> Skickat från min SM-G973F via Tapatalk


No, mine is a v5.39


----------



## Arpeggio

ManniX-ITA said:


> Yes better to start with the stable BIOS and later try with the latest.
> 
> I get this with your settings, tell me if there's something wrong in the setup:
> 
> View attachment 2463144
> 
> 
> Would be better if you can share the Taiphoon Burner HTML report with latency displayed in ns, do you know how to do it?
> 
> But already here I see a huge discrepancy with the termination settings.
> Doesn't work with the settings suggested by DRAM Calc?
> Could be they are not Hynix AFR?
> 
> I found this:
> _"First you need to clarify if you are talking about version 4.xx (Samsung) or 5.xx (Hynix), because they both are called CMK16GX4M2B3200C16. "_
> 
> From the timings seems indeed a 5.x Hynix but check the label on the DIMMs.
> 
> Also better if you get a picture of the contacts and surrounding area to check the PCB version:
> View attachment 2463146
> 
> 
> If you didn't already start setting what I've marked above.
> If not stable raise the ProcODT up to 53 and the VDIMM to 1.39.
> 
> Then we can see what else can be done.


i've tried to read A0 or A1 or a2 but i'm not able here all the photos i've done. Btw it's a v.5.39


----------



## Mullcom

Arpeggio said:


> No, mine is a v5.39


Yes. You have a newer manufacturing version.

Skickat från min SM-G973F via Tapatalk


----------



## ManniX-ITA

Arpeggio said:


> i've tried to read A0 or A1 or a2 but i'm not able here all the photos i've done. Btw it's a v.5.39


If you see the picture I've sent the Ax label is outside the PCB; you will not find it printed.

It's like a brain tease, "tell the differences".
You need to spot what is there and what's not to weight the possibility is a version or another:



















I'd say it's an A1; but better pictures would have helped 
Also it's better to check both the back and front side; the reference images are showing the layout from the back but components are mounted on both sides.


----------



## ManniX-ITA

What a pity neither of you got the 4.x which was using Samsung IC.
I think it's borderline criminal for Corsair to market different products using the same SKU, hate this.


----------



## Netherwind

Hi guys. What's currently the best way of updating BIOS? I'm on F30a (Aorus Elite) and want to try F31b.
I've only tried Q-Flash but not @BIOS, Q-Flash Plus or EfiFlash.


----------



## Valka814

I hear a very quite eletcric noise through my headphones when there is no sound playback. The headphone is connected to an USB DAC (Fiio E10k). Can this be an issue with my Aorus Elite X570 or should I look somewhere else?


----------



## Mullcom

ManniX-ITA said:


> What a pity neither of you got the 4.x which was using Samsung IC.
> I think it's borderline criminal for Corsair to market different products using the same SKU, hate this.


Yes. That is crazy.. 

So my settings can't use on his men's then. If they change so much.

Skickat från min SM-G973F via Tapatalk


----------



## ManniX-ITA

Netherwind said:


> Hi guys. What's currently the best way of updating BIOS? I'm on F30a (Aorus Elite) and want to try F31b.
> I've only tried Q-Flash but not @BIOS, Q-Flash Plus or EfiFlash.


If you want to be pretty sure everything is wiped out use efiflash /c.
Otherwise flashrom is even better, will wipe ever better.



Valka814 said:


> I hear a very quite eletcric noise through my headphones when there is no sound playback. The headphone is connected to an USB DAC (Fiio E10k). Can this be an issue with my Aorus Elite X570 or should I look somewhere else?


It could be a grounding issue.
Not easy to spot or fix.
If you have any electrical wire try to connect a metal part of the case to a radiator and check if the hiss disappears.



Mullcom said:


> Yes. That is crazy..
> 
> So my settings can't use on his men's then. If they change so much.
> 
> Skickat från min SM-G973F via Tapatalk


Definitely not, they are very different.


----------



## Arpeggio

ManniX-ITA said:


> If you see the picture I've sent the Ax label is outside the PCB; you will not find it printed.
> 
> It's like a brain tease, "tell the differences".
> You need to spot what is there and what's not to weight the possibility is a version or another:
> 
> View attachment 2463208
> 
> 
> View attachment 2463209
> 
> 
> I'd say it's an A1; but better pictures would have helped
> Also it's better to check both the back and front side; the reference images are showing the layout from the back but components are mounted on both sides.


I confirm ... it's a A1 model


----------



## psigh

Valka814 said:


> I hear a very quite eletcric noise through my headphones when there is no sound playback. The headphone is connected to an USB DAC (Fiio E10k). Can this be an issue with my Aorus Elite X570 or should I look somewhere else?


Try listening to it directly from the audio jack. If it's still there then it's the headphones. If it's not, then possibly issue with the usb or the DAC. Try a few different usb ports, if it dissapeares then might be a faulty usb port. If it repeats, I'd guess that it is the DAC rather than all the USB ports unless you do have a short somewhere.


----------



## Suedezu

Hi guys,

I'm running an X570 Aorus Elite with a 3900x, 32 GB DDR4 3200 Mhz. I have an Samsung 970 Evo 1TB NvMe boot drive and ever since I updated to some of the recent BIOS versions (can't remember with which version it started) my PC takes around 1 minute to boot.

Previously my PC would boot in about 15-20 seconds.

I have Ultra Fast boot enabled in the BIOS, tried with Fast boot or Normal boot but the boot time is the same, around 1 minute.

Does the latest BIOS version, F31b, improve boot time?

Thanks!

PS Any other advice to improve boot time is welcome.


----------



## pal

Suedezu said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I'm running an X570 Aorus Elite with a 3900x, 32 GB DDR4 3200 Mhz. I have an Samsung 970 Evo 1TB NvMe boot drive and ever since I updated to some of the recent BIOS versions (can't remember with which version it started) my PC takes around 1 minute to boot.
> 
> Previously my PC would boot in about 15-20 seconds.
> 
> I have Ultra Fast boot enabled in the BIOS, tried with Fast boot or Normal boot but the boot time is the same, around 1 minute.
> 
> Does the latest BIOS version, F31b, improve boot time?
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> PS Any other advice to improve boot time is welcome.


I had slow boot time only with seagate external hdd connected to the usb


----------



## ricklen

ricklen said:


> I returned my X570 Ultra rev. 1.0 because it had the issues that when ERP is enabled the WIFI / Bluetooth would no longer function for some reason. The store immediately gave me a new board which is a rev. 1.2, I'm not able to test the board yet, but maybe someone knows if this specific issue has been fixed on this revision?


I just installed my new board (Aorus Ultra rev. 1.2) and the ERP issues are solved, meaning that ERP works as it should and my WIFI signal is still perfect. On my rev. 1.0 the WIFI chip seemed to be disabled after enabling ERP and there was no way to fix this, not even with bios updates.

Also XMP seems to work fine now on the rev. 1.2, this did not work on my rev. 1.0 and I had to set my memory speeds / timings manually.


----------



## Netherwind

ManniX-ITA said:


> If you want to be pretty sure everything is wiped out use efiflash /c.
> Otherwise flashrom is even better, will wipe ever better.


Thanks but "Pretty sure" is good enough for me. So just extract contents to USB, boot from USB, then EXE name plus BIOS file name and /c?


----------



## ManniX-ITA

Netherwind said:


> Thanks but "Pretty sure" is good enough for me. So just extract contents to USB, boot from USB, then EXE name plus BIOS file name and /c?


Yes, you can use Rufus to create a DOS bootable USB stick.


----------



## KedarWolf

*Edit: Memory setting fixed.*

I'm posting a y-cruncher .cfg file for testing your RAM. It's safe to run, temps reasonable.

You need to download the latest version of y-cruncher, put the memtest.cfg in the same folder as the y-cruncher.exe.

Right-click and create a shortcut to the y-cruncher.exe.

Right-click on the short cut and go to Properties.

After the "D:\y-cruncher v0.7.8.9507\y-cruncher v0.7.8.9507\y-cruncher.exe" or whatever it is in your Target: add pause:1 config memtest.cfg

like "D:\y-cruncher v0.7.8.9507\\y-cruncher.exe" pause:1 config memtest.cfg

Run y-cruncher from the shortcut.

The .cfg is for a 3950x so edit it for your CPU, like if you're running a 24 thread 3900x or whatever, change
LogicalCores : [0 1 2 3 4 5 6 7 8 9 10 11 12 13 14 15 16 17 18 19 20 21 22 23 24 25 26 27 28 29 30 31]
to LogicalCores : [0 1 2 3 4 5 6 7 8 9 10 11 12 13 14 15 16 17 18 19 20 21 22 23]

If you're only running 16Gb of memory, change TotalMemory : 27487790694 to TotalMemory : 13743895347 

Adjust for your CPU threads.









memtest.cfg







drive.google.com


----------



## Obfuscator

Hello everyone, 

I have a X570 AORUS MASTER revision 1.0 and was wondering if any of you have had any experience good or bad using a TPM module in your motherboard. It looks like Gigabyte recomends the GC-TPM2.0_S module for it, so I just ordered one from Amazon.

Thanks in advance,
Obfuscator


----------



## Tantawi

Obfuscator said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I have a X570 AORUS MASTER revision 1.0 and was wondering if any of you have had any experience good or bad using a TPM module in your motherboard. It looks like Gigabyte recomends the GC-TPM2.0_S module for it, so I just ordered one from Amazon.
> 
> Thanks in advance,
> Obfuscator


Why do you need one over the built in AMD fTPM?


----------



## brendiboy

Hello everyone. Last week i had a problem with my x570 master. The computer doesnt want to turn on and there was no lights on on the MB. I removed the CMOS battery and everything works back to normal. My Question is does anyone know what is the reason this happening and did some find a solution about. 
P.S The battery voltage was 3V which shoulb be in spec.


----------



## ManniX-ITA

brendiboy said:


> Hello everyone. Last week i had a problem with my x570 master. The computer doesnt want to turn on and there was no lights on on the MB. I removed the CMOS battery and everything works back to normal. My Question is does anyone know what is the reason this happening and did some find a solution about.
> P.S The battery voltage was 3V which shoulb be in spec.


Are you connecting your monitor via a Displayport cable?
Fix for cold boot, profile reset at boot, is to replace the Displayport video cable to high quality certified one.
This issue could have the same root cause or linked to it.
Could be your cable is not in spec or just broken.


----------



## ManniX-ITA

Still have to do some more testing to really judge the VRM on my Master but at least I've found the issue that's causing so much troubles with CTR.

*It's not the VRM design, is the fracking BIOS which is bugged. Again and again.*
I really can't despise more the GB's engineering team working on the BIOS.
_*They are the outmost sloppy, lazy and unprofessional team in the whole industry (in my opinion).*_
It's absolutely unconceivable and incredible this bug is still there and they did nothing to fix it.
I'm sorry to be so harsh but that's it, no other way to put it out.

Do you remember this many years old bug concerning the whole Gigabyte mainboards lines, Intel or AMD, with the vCore setting?
That one which is causing lots of crashes and BSODs if you don't reboot twice after you change the vCore.
After the first reboot the vCore is just not applied properly.

Yes it's that one the root cause of all these issues.
Their "secret-magic-sauce" code to get an edge over the competitors that clearly they port from board to board since many years is buggy.
And they never cared to fix it despite it was widely reported!
I remember it from my now defunct Z87X-OC.

*It's not a BIOS POST issue, it just happens ALWAYS!*
If you set a vCore voltage the board doesn't apply it "for real"... like 50% of times and more.
It works properly only if their stupid code is setting it dynamically: clearly their hacks are messing up the normal behavior.
Not even their own developed BIOS can get it right the first time!

I'm never ever going to buy a Gigabyte board again, this is really too much....

I had to suffer dozens and dozens of sudden reboots while developing my OC tool without a possible explanation.
Had to test all LLC levels, PWM settings, everything. Got mad about it.
Then I remembered this bug and I realized that the only reason for this behavior would be if the vCore wasn't applied as reported...

Now I had to hack my code to set twice the voltage with a 50ms sleep in between.
Et voila, so far seems stable, no more reboots. But I'm still not sure it's enough.
I'll have to find a way to actually check if vCore is really active but I think the board could lie me back.
What a mess...

And yes, I have the feeling there's even more hidden behind.
I've seen a very bad behavior under load, more frequently at lower LLC levels.
Still have to test it after the double-VID fix but I don't have much expectations...
It's not the same issue but is connected to it.

Seems the vCore is lagging/dropping once set, even at Ultra Extreme LLC.
For a very short moment that can't be catch via software means.
Which again, I bet, must be some sort of issue with their malign magic code.
There's no way this could happen with this design and high quality components.
But the actual result is that if the vCore is changing under load, the CPU could crash or become unstable.
Whenever I'll have time, I'll plug an oscilloscope and try to catch what really happens.
Those voltage test-points could finally become handy...

_Shameful, shameful, shameful._


----------



## Mullcom

@ManniX-ITA 

WoW.. Its power on this CPU 








AMD's Ryzen 9 5950X Shatters PassMark Records


A new king is born.




www.tomshardware.com





Skickat från min SM-G973F via Tapatalk


----------



## KSIMP88

Recently purchased the Elite, seems to be decent. What's with the added screen at POST these days? Before the logo and the function keys to enter UEFI, choose boot device, etc. A dark screen with a horizontal cursor in the upper left? Takes several seconds to move on from that screen?

Also, currently run a 3200G and 64GB RAM (ddr4-3466). Unbalanced, I know. I just bought the board and RAM. I'll be getting a better CPU in November.


----------



## ManniX-ITA

Mullcom said:


> @ManniX-ITA
> 
> WoW.. Its power on this CPU
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AMD's Ryzen 9 5950X Shatters PassMark Records
> 
> 
> A new king is born.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.tomshardware.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skickat från min SM-G973F via Tapatalk


Damn AMD, I want one so badly... hope they'll open pre-orders soon on Amazon.



KSIMP88 said:


> Recently purchased the Elite, seems to be decent. What's with the added screen at POST these days? Before the logo and the function keys to enter UEFI, choose boot device, etc. A dark screen with a horizontal cursor in the upper left? Takes several seconds to move on from that screen?
> 
> Also, currently run a 3200G and 64GB RAM (ddr4-3466). Unbalanced, I know. I just bought the board and RAM. I'll be getting a better CPU in November.


It's one the "feeling in the '80s" shenanigans of the Gigabyte boards.
Slow POST, nothing can be done to improve it.
You can only try to shorten as much as possible after that screen with Fast boot and CSM off.
But it could be ugly if you get into another bug like lagging BIOS UI or unresponsive Mouse/Keyboard.


----------



## KSIMP88

I do have lagging UEFI. But I think it's because I'm maxing out the memory controller on this poor CPU?


----------



## ManniX-ITA

KSIMP88 said:


> I do have lagging UEFI. But I think it's because I'm maxing out the memory controller on this poor CPU?


Probably not, there's a keyboard shortcut to lower the resolution.
Ctrl+Alt+F6? or Ctrl+Shift+F6?

Do you have CSM disabled?


----------



## KSIMP88

I'll have to take a look when I get off work, thanks. I'll post back


----------



## ManniX-ITA

KSIMP88 said:


> I'll have to take a look when I get off work, thanks. I'll post back











(Gigabyte X570 AORUS Owners Thread)


How about the display? I'm on 4k display and it lags. Through display port 1.2 I have got 4 displays connected - 1xDP 4k, 1xDP over USB-C 4k, 1xDP 1440p(2560x1440) and 1xDP 2k(1600x1200). But lag got actually a lot better/less after I flashed my PalitGamingOC Pro 2080TI with the KFA2 380W...




www.overclock.net


----------



## panni

ManniX-ITA said:


> Probably not, there's a keyboard shortcut to lower the resolution.
> Ctrl+Alt+F6? or Ctrl+Shift+F6?
> 
> Do you have CSM disabled?


Ctrl+Alt+F6 it is on the newer BIOS revisions. In the past this setting was permanent, nowadays you have to press it every time you enter the BIOS.


----------



## Mullcom

panni said:


> Ctrl+Alt+F6 it is on the newer BIOS revisions. In the past this setting was permanent, nowadays you have to press it every time you enter the BIOS.


Insänt that a setting in bios for this feature now?

Skickat från min SM-G973F via Tapatalk


----------



## Obfuscator

Tantawi said:


> Why do you need one over the built in AMD fTPM?


Hi Tantawi, thanks for responding. 

To be honest, because a friend of mine recommended that I install one. I have to confess I was unaware that there is one built in. I have not been keeping my knowledge current like I used to.


----------



## Elrick

ManniX-ITA said:


> Still have to do some more testing to really judge the VRM on my Master but at least I've found the issue that's causing so much troubles with CTR.
> 
> *It's not the VRM design, is the fracking BIOS which is bugged. Again and again.*
> I really can't despise more the GB's engineering team working on the BIOS.
> _*They are the outmost sloppy, lazy and unprofessional team in the whole industry (in my opinion).*_
> It's absolutely unconceivable and incredible this bug is still there and they did nothing to fix it.
> I'm sorry to be so harsh but that's it, no other way to put it out.


Gigabyte has always been troublesome with it's ongoing Bios development. That was why I left them. Brilliant VRM hardware always let down by their Bios, completely unbelievable that they still continue to fail in providing firmware that can successfully control their own hardware after so many years in business.



ManniX-ITA said:


> I'm never ever going to buy a Gigabyte board again, this is really too much....


Said that too BUT you never know, when another four or five years pass and we forget their atrociousness in Bios delivery and return to them once again, to be punished by their ineptitude.

_


ManniX-ITA said:



Shameful, shameful, shameful.

Click to expand...

_Yes, that's more to do with our own ignorance relating to this failed company's delivery of fully functional firmware. Gigabyte will NEVER provide any type of real support hence best to go elsewhere for now.


----------



## GoforceReloaded

I have a "bug" in F31B with X570 Xtreme :

When i set a fixed voltage, the voltage in idle can jump higher ... ONLY on the second CCD with CCX3 and CCX4 :

Here's an example with 1.331V and LLC turbo.








CCD1 with CCX1 & 2 maximum voltage is 1.331V.

CCD2 with CCX2 & 4 can jump to 1.337, 1.375, 1.413V ... (only in idle when i'm doing nothing for more than 5min)

I don't have this with F30 bios.

So far, it's the only "problem" with F31B bios.


----------



## Tantawi

Obfuscator said:


> Hi Tantawi, thanks for responding.
> 
> To be honest, because a friend of mine recommended that I install one. I have to confess I was unaware that there is one built in. I have not been keeping my knowledge current like I used to.


Yes there is a built in one, the only downside of it vs. the dedicated one is that it gets emptied after each BIOS flash. So you may need to suspend Bitlocker on the boot drive before flashing an updated BIOS, otherwise you'll need to have your unlock key ready because you'll need it. After rebooting Bitlocker gets enabled automatically and reinstalls the needed keys there.

Similar to other usages, you'd need to backup the contents of it then restore after the update. I honestly only need the fTPM functionality for Bitlocker and so far it has been very smooth with tens of BIOS flashes.


----------



## Ohim

I see that Gigabyte has removed the F31b BIOS from their webpage


----------



## ManniX-ITA

Ohim said:


> I see that Gigabyte has removed the F31b BIOS from their webpage


Not a good sign usually... unless they plan an official release.


----------



## ryouiki

Ohim said:


> I see that Gigabyte has removed the F31b BIOS from their webpage


Going by the last few release (F2X and F30) they pulled the BETA BIOS and re-posted the same BIOS as final in a day or two later.


----------



## Ohim

I also looked at the Voltage issue that the guy above posted .. i see no voltages going over what i personally set ... For me it has been smooth sails with the F31b ... haven`t encountered any issues ... also the 1 core spikes don`t even touch 1.5V in auto ... it goes close but doesn`t hit 1.5V like in the past.


----------



## Nicked_Wicked

According to this article final is indeed F31 which is now officially released. It might fix some things but I wouldn’t hold my breath.

F31b has been stable for me so far so I don’t expect trouble.


----------



## prymortal

Ohim said:


> I also looked at the Voltage issue that the guy above posted .. i see no voltages going over what i personally set ... For me it has been smooth sails with the F31b ... haven`t encountered any issues ... also the 1 core spikes don`t even touch 1.5V in auto ... it goes close but doesn`t hit 1.5V like in the past.
> 
> View attachment 2463564


X570 Master, 3900x, F31b (Different board & CPU) Does hit 1.5V on auto but you need to go from Per Core (1.46-.49V) to Per CCX (1.5V) before it does. At least with my messing around & monitoring done today with the same real world scenarios rather than stress testing... As i said messing around & real world scenarios.


----------



## Kha

Anyone saw any improvement with WHEA errors with F31b?


----------



## MyUsername

Kha said:


> Anyone saw any improvement with WHEA errors with F31b?


The same, the IF has its limitations. I did experiment by disabling one ccd on my 3900x and the whea errors appear to have stopped, so I think it's too much traffic to each ccd over the IF at 1900 getting unstable and causing errors.


----------



## panni

MyUsername said:


> The same, the IF has its limitations. I did experiment by disabling one ccd on my 3900x and the whea errors appear to have stopped, so I think it's too much traffic to each ccd over the IF at 1900 getting unstable and causing errors.


So no changes compared to F30 in terms of getting IF 3800 stable?


----------



## MyUsername

panni said:


> So no changes compared to F30 in terms of getting IF 3800 stable?


No unfortunately. 1867 is 100% stable for me as I've done about 60 hours in death stranding no problems.


----------



## Kha

Well, 1866 for me was stable before too, with all versions. 1900 also was stable, but tightening ddram settings ended into these WHEA errors.


----------



## CapKrunch

1867 for me too.


----------



## Nighthog

F31b has been the best Bios since F12F on the X570 Xtreme for me. The F12f is still slightly better but for all normal purposes F31b is as good as it can be really. 

F12f is still the only BIOS that did 1933FCLK. But at least 1900FCLK works like it should again with F31b, no caveats like the F2x versions had. They where a nightmare to have working in length.


----------



## Dazog

F31d is posted


Update AMD AGESA ComboV2 1.1.0.0 C for performance optimized on Ryzen 5000 series processors


----------



## panni

Dazog said:


> F31d is posted
> 
> 
> Update AMD AGESA ComboV2 1.1.0.0 C for performance optimized on Ryzen 5000 series processors


In my case only for X570 AORUS PRO (rev. 1.1/1.2), 1.0 hasn't received the update yet.


----------



## Nicked_Wicked

Dazog said:


> F31d is posted
> 
> 
> Update AMD AGESA ComboV2 1.1.0.0 C for performance optimized on Ryzen 5000 series processors


Man, AMD’s AGESA numeration (and additional letters) are getting pretty bizarre.


----------



## pal

panni said:


> In my case only for X570 AORUS PRO (rev. 1.1/1.2), 1.0 hasn't received the update yet.


It is there, for 1.0








X570 AORUS PRO (rev. 1.0) Support | Motherboard - GIGABYTE Global


Lasting Quality from GIGABYTE.GIGABYTE Ultra Durable™ motherboards bring together a unique blend of features and technologies that offer users the absolute ...




www.gigabyte.com


----------



## Nicked_Wicked

F31d still has the same microcode and SMU, seems to be bugfixes for the AGESA only.


----------



## ryouiki

ManniX-ITA said:


> Yes, you can use Rufus to create a DOS bootable USB stick.


I gotta know... are you actually able to boot a FreeDOS USB stick on your x570 board? I've been trying to deal with another issue that wants FreeDOS booting, but I cannot get this board to actually do this... it will just infinitely scroll "invalid opcode" errors.


----------



## MyUsername

ryouiki said:


> I gotta know... are you actually able to boot a FreeDOS USB stick on your x570 board? I've been trying to deal with another issue that wants FreeDOS booting, but I cannot get this board to actually do this... it will just infinitely scroll "invalid opcode" errors.


I know what you mean. I would love to help you but some how after multiple flashing the bios it just started to work for me, drove me nuts. It will work and it's not you, I was getting a wall of opcode, I was just staring at my screen thinking w t f when it worked. May I suggest in rufus select non bootable, then select GPT partition, then select your freedos rom and flash. Might work dunno, but that's the last thing I did and now it works, I'm using FD12FULL.


----------



## KedarWolf

ryouiki said:


> I gotta know... are you actually able to boot a FreeDOS USB stick on your x570 board? I've been trying to deal with another issue that wants FreeDOS booting, but I cannot get this board to actually do this... it will just infinitely scroll "invalid opcode" errors.


You loading the BIOS defaults before booting from FreeDOS and booting NOT UEFI?

Edit: And did you try the custom RUFUS found in this thread with the DLL copied to your System32 folder?









AGESA FW stack patched bioses for 3rd gen


I decided to put these under a separate thread, since there are already quite many bioses available. File naming: Original bios build (version), M = modified, FI (4649 ASCII, i.e. SMU 46.49). Besides the actual SMU FW, these files also contain up to date PSP, PMU (IMC) FWs, bootloaders and...




www.overclock.net


----------



## ryouiki

KedarWolf said:


> You loading the BIOS defaults before booting from FreeDOS and booting NOT UEFI?
> 
> Edit: And did you try the custom RUFUS found in this thread with the DLL copied to your System32 folder?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AGESA FW stack patched bioses for 3rd gen
> 
> 
> I decided to put these under a separate thread, since there are already quite many bioses available. File naming: Original bios build (version), M = modified, FI (4649 ASCII, i.e. SMU 46.49). Besides the actual SMU FW, these files also contain up to date PSP, PMU (IMC) FWs, bootloaders and...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.overclock.net


Yeah, reset CMOS/load defaults, check that CSM is enabled, F12 to boot menu and select non-EFI. FreeDOS will just spit out constant streams of "invalid opcode".

I also tried the instructions in your thread... I have a Windows 7 VM available so I tried to make a bootable USB via rufus from there, but that will just result in the system trying to boot to the drive and sitting at a blinking underscore forever.

Seems like other people have been sucessful, but my system just refuses to boot to "DOS" like that, I have no problems booting images of Windows from USB however.


----------



## ryouiki

Dazog said:


> F31d is posted
> 
> 
> Update AMD AGESA ComboV2 1.1.0.0 C for performance optimized on Ryzen 5000 series processors


My Aorus Master X570 Rev 1.0 absolutely hates this BIOS. Memory training is struggling with settings that were rock-solid in F30, BIOS tends to hang with debug code 33 and then subsequent attempts to restart either result in 0d or F9 until a CMOS reset. Don't really have the time or patience to figure out exactly what the problem is, some quick adjustments to procODT/ClkDrvStr didn't make any difference. Back to F30 for now.


----------



## Seadersn

you did full cmos reset before and after flashing this new version, i assume?


----------



## ryouiki

Seadersn said:


> you did full cmos reset before and after flashing this new version, i assume?


Installed via QFlash+ which forces a CMOS reset anyway. Manually input all of the values from F30, then 50/50 chance that next boot would be successful.


----------



## Seadersn

qflash+ initiates a cmos reset? wow, that's nice and new to me, didn't know that, thc (ehm, thx, sry  xD)! looks like i need to inform myself a bit more about the capabilities of this board


----------



## chakazulu

ryouiki said:


> My Aorus Master X570 Rev 1.0 absolutely hates this BIOS. Memory training is struggling with settings that were rock-solid in F30, BIOS tends to hang with debug code 33 and then subsequent attempts to restart either result in 0d or F9 until a CMOS reset. Don't really have the time or patience to figure out exactly what the problem is, some quick adjustments to procODT/ClkDrvStr didn't make any difference. Back to F30 for now.


Agreed. Tried a lot of stuff with vcore/soc/etc voltages and memory timing down until 3200 and this thing refuses to boot correctly. Back to F31b


----------



## ManniX-ITA

ryouiki said:


> My Aorus Master X570 Rev 1.0 absolutely hates this BIOS. Memory training is struggling with settings that were rock-solid in F30, BIOS tends to hang with debug code 33 and then subsequent attempts to restart either result in 0d or F9 until a CMOS reset. Don't really have the time or patience to figure out exactly what the problem is, some quick adjustments to procODT/ClkDrvStr didn't make any difference. Back to F30 for now.





chakazulu said:


> Agreed. Tried a lot of stuff with vcore/soc/etc voltages and memory timing down until 3200 and this thing refuses to boot correctly. Back to F31b


Yes I was trying to answer when the PC suddenly rebooted...

It's a nightmare.

The Boot is completely broken; it's just selecting the USB stick in a flip-flop way for me. Once boots from the SSD, next USB, etc.
There's something deeply wrong, luckily my FreeDOS works but it doesn't ask for keyboard layout... messed up.
Everything seems messed up, wasted time to find a profile for the new kit.
It's all highly unstable, BIOS is sluggish, takes even more time than usual to show the POST screen.
Definitely 10 steps backwards from F31b.

It's going to be hellish to be a 5000s early adopter with these boards.


----------



## prymortal

ryouiki said:


> My Aorus Master X570 Rev 1.0 absolutely hates this BIOS. Memory training is struggling with settings that were rock-solid in F30, BIOS tends to hang with debug code 33 and then subsequent attempts to restart either result in 0d or F9 until a CMOS reset. Don't really have the time or patience to figure out exactly what the problem is, some quick adjustments to procODT/ClkDrvStr didn't make any difference. Back to F30 for now.


Had similar issue ages ago, No longer any issues like that Since:
Change from corsair 4 sticks to G.skill 2 sticks, Reseat ram, Fixed Ram timing o/c Issue by raising timing
Something in there was the fix unsure what though.
I can rule out letting the system start fully once before changing bio's settings, Updating Bios version & reseting Cmos each time from my original list as just "placebo" (short term) fixes in this specific case.
Currently using F31d no issues so far. 3900x, X570 Master Rev 1.0, 3600mhz CL16. Probably overclock it in a week & see how that goes.


----------



## Tantawi

All rock stable here here with F31d, X570 Elite + 3900X PBO bug + 64GB Micron E @ 3666 (1833 IF)


----------



## MyUsername

ryouiki said:


> Yeah, reset CMOS/load defaults, check that CSM is enabled, F12 to boot menu and select non-EFI. FreeDOS will just spit out constant streams of "invalid opcode".
> 
> I also tried the instructions in your thread... I have a Windows 7 VM available so I tried to make a bootable USB via rufus from there, but that will just result in the system trying to boot to the drive and sitting at a blinking underscore forever.
> 
> Seems like other people have been sucessful, but my system just refuses to boot to "DOS" like that, I have no problems booting images of Windows from USB however.


You're correct, all you have to do is load defaults then select your usb, not uefi and it should load. I'm just using Rufus 11 downloaded from their site. It's the motherboard, for some reason freedos can't load. There's is no fix that I could find, it just one day started to work, I tried everything. I knew it worked as my other pc worked fine.

I just spoke to my geek IT friend, he reckons it's a bootloop on the chipset, removing the battery and power cable, let it sit for 10 seconds, start pc and don't touch the bios and try again.


----------



## scaramonga

Flash with 'flashrom', it will wipe every setting and you can be sure its a clean slate before updating


----------



## MyUsername

scaramonga said:


> Flash with 'flashrom', it will wipe every setting and you can be sure its a clean slate before updating


That's the problem, you have to be able to boot freedos to use flashrom.


----------



## panni

ManniX-ITA said:


> It's going to be hellish to be a 5000s early adopter with these boards.





Nicked_Wicked said:


> F31d still has the same microcode and SMU, seems to be bugfixes for the AGESA only.


So I guess hate AMD for this one, not GB.


----------



## ManniX-ITA

panni said:


> So I guess hate AMD for this one, not GB.


Yes, more AMD less GB 

I was too quick to blame the F31d BIOS: my fault, I deserve it.
This BIOS like all those with the new AGESA is worsening IF and memory OC.

After a while I rolled back to F12a got almost the same issues.
Much less but same flip-flop at boot, messed up BIOS, sudden resets.
Shouldn't have tested it at the same time when plugging the new memory.
But I couldn't resist 

It's this new kit which either is very picky or is broken.
Anyway I'm not going to waste my time on it.
I've already ordered a new one. Got the price alert today.
CL16 1.40v instead of CL19 at 1.45v and costs less...


----------



## Mullcom

In the future and may doing there own MB. 

Skickat från min SM-G973F via Tapatalk


----------



## panni

ManniX-ITA said:


> I've already ordered a new one. Got the price alert today.
> CL16 1.40v instead of CL19 at 1.45v and costs less...


Which kit is that?


----------



## ryouiki

MyUsername said:


> You're correct, all you have to do is load defaults then select your usb, not uefi and it should load. I'm just using Rufus 11 downloaded from their site. It's the motherboard, for some reason freedos can't load. There's is no fix that I could find, it just one day started to work, I tried everything. I knew it worked as my other pc worked fine.
> 
> I just spoke to my geek IT friend, he reckons it's a bootloop on the chipset, removing the battery and power cable, let it sit for 10 seconds, start pc and don't touch the bios and try again.


Yeah i'm not really sure, I know there was a bug prior to AGESA 1.0.0.6 that would prevent very old OS from loading properly... maybe it is an issue with the video card and/or the USB flash drives i'm trying to use, but i'd have to tear watercooling loop to test the video card theory, and the whole reason I wanted FreeDOS/DOS to begin with was to run utility for the video card that required it....


----------



## ManniX-ITA

panni said:


> Which kit is that?


*G.Skill Trident Z RGB DIMM Kit 32GB, DDR4-4000, CL16-19-19-39 (F4-4000C16D-32GTZR)*









F4-4000C16D-32GTZRA - G.SKILL International Enterprise Co., Ltd.


Trident Z RGB DDR4-4000 CL16-16-16-36 1.40V 32GB (2x16GB) Featuring the award-winning Trident Z heatspreader design, the Trident Z RGB memory series combines vivid RGB lighting with awesome DDR4 DRAM performance.




www.gskill.com





They already shipped them nice... I think it was a single unit.
Only available now where I bought the C19 kit for almost 110€ more, mmmmh... let's hope everything goes well 









G.Skill Trident Z RGB DIMM Kit 32GB, DDR4-4000, CL16-19-19-39 ab € 266,60 (2023) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland


✔ Preisvergleich für G.Skill Trident Z RGB DIMM Kit 32GB, DDR4-4000, CL16-19-19-39 ✔ Bewertungen ✔ Produktinfo ⇒ Typ: DDR4 DIMM 288-Pin • Takt: 4000MHz • Module: 2x 16GB • JEDEC: PC4-32000U… ✔ Speicher ✔ Testberichte ✔ Günstig kaufen




geizhals.de


----------



## Mullcom

ManniX-ITA said:


> *G.Skill Trident Z RGB DIMM Kit 32GB, DDR4-4000, CL16-19-19-39 (F4-4000C16D-32GTZR)*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> F4-4000C16D-32GTZRA - G.SKILL International Enterprise Co., Ltd.
> 
> 
> Trident Z RGB DDR4-4000 CL16-16-16-36 1.40V 32GB (2x16GB) Featuring the award-winning Trident Z heatspreader design, the Trident Z RGB memory series combines vivid RGB lighting with awesome DDR4 DRAM performance.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.gskill.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They already shipped them nice... I think it was a single unit.
> Only available now where I bought the C19 kit for almost 110€ more, mmmmh... let's hope everything goes well
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> G.Skill Trident Z RGB DIMM Kit 32GB, DDR4-4000, CL16-19-19-39 ab € 266,60 (2023) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland
> 
> 
> ✔ Preisvergleich für G.Skill Trident Z RGB DIMM Kit 32GB, DDR4-4000, CL16-19-19-39 ✔ Bewertungen ✔ Produktinfo ⇒ Typ: DDR4 DIMM 288-Pin • Takt: 4000MHz • Module: 2x 16GB • JEDEC: PC4-32000U… ✔ Speicher ✔ Testberichte ✔ Günstig kaufen
> 
> 
> 
> 
> geizhals.de


wish you get good mems.

Bring us some screenshots when they arrive 

Skickat från min SM-G973F via Tapatalk


----------



## ManniX-ITA

Mullcom said:


> wish you get good mems.
> 
> Bring us some screenshots when they arrive
> 
> Skickat från min SM-G973F via Tapatalk


Well this C19 kit seems really problematic... hope this new one is a better binning.
Passed 15 TM5 cycles and was still horribly unstable.


----------



## superleeds27

I'm sticking to F21 for the time being. In no major rush to update to anything newer


----------



## MyUsername

ryouiki said:


> Yeah i'm not really sure, I know there was a bug prior to AGESA 1.0.0.6 that would prevent very old OS from loading properly... maybe it is an issue with the video card and/or the USB flash drives i'm trying to use, but i'd have to tear watercooling loop to test the video card theory, and the whole reason I wanted FreeDOS/DOS to begin with was to run utility for the video card that required it....


I went through that whole process of changing graphics cards, different memory, unplugging my m.2 and hard drives, different bios versions, bought new usb drives, reading a lot on forums which was no use as every one said it should just work, even on here no one has answers. Booting Windows on usb, Linux or any thing except freedos would work, just bonkers. Then one day I tried it and it worked  and has done since for a couple months now. My old 8GB sandisk usb that's 15 years old works fine booting freedos. I needed to use freedos while I was on F12g as I had a weird bug and needed flashrom to fully erase the chip. Keep at it, something might switch and just start working as it should. I'm sorry I have no definitive answer for you, it's something that should just work, there's no logic with it not working.


----------



## KedarWolf

ryouiki said:


> Yeah i'm not really sure, I know there was a bug prior to AGESA 1.0.0.6 that would prevent very old OS from loading properly... maybe it is an issue with the video card and/or the USB flash drives i'm trying to use, but i'd have to tear watercooling loop to test the video card theory, and the whole reason I wanted FreeDOS/DOS to begin with was to run utility for the video card that required it....


It can be fussy the type of USB you use. A USB 2.0 8GB or under is best I've found. It also can be which USB port you're plugged into. Try some of the other ports.


----------



## lum-x

For me F31d is not as stable as it was with memory OC. I already have a pair of weird Corsair Vengeance LPX with Nanya dies that i got super cheaf (for 100 euros). I could OC them before with safe Samsung die timings from Ryzen DRAM Calculator now I cannot. I just went back to default XMP profile as I don't want to push the voltage too much as I am not sure what is a safe voltage for these.


----------



## ManniX-ITA

lum-x said:


> For me F31d is not as stable as it was with memory OC. I already have a pair of weird Corsair Vengeance LPX with Nanya dies that i got super cheaf (for 100 euros). I could OC them before with safe Samsung die timings from Ryzen DRAM Calculator now I cannot. I just went back to default XMP profile as I don't want to push the voltage too much as I am not sure what is a safe voltage for these.


Since you have a Master you can stick one of the thermal probes on it and control the speed of a fan directly pointed towards the memory.
It's a good cheap solution to raise the voltage.
If you can keep them below 50c it should be ok. 
You really need a lot of voltage to cause any damage; way before the danger zone you'll see TM5 errors popping up.


----------



## ryouiki

MyUsername said:


> I went through that whole process of changing graphics cards, different memory, unplugging my m.2 and hard drives, different bios versions, bought new usb drives, reading a lot on forums which was no use as every one said it should just work, even on here no one has answers. Booting Windows on usb, Linux or any thing except freedos would work, just bonkers. Then one day I tried it and it worked  and has done since for a couple months now. My old 8GB sandisk usb that's 15 years old works fine booting freedos. I needed to use freedos while I was on F12g as I had a weird bug and needed flashrom to fully erase the chip. Keep at it, something might switch and just start working as it should. I'm sorry I have no definitive answer for you, it's something that should just work, there's no logic with it not working.


Perhaps some microcode update has borked VME again, who knows. I gave it one last go and reverted all the way back to F11 but no-go, invalid opcode/refuse to start.



KedarWolf said:


> It can be fussy the type of USB you use. A USB 2.0 8GB or under is best I've found. It also can be which USB port you're plugged into. Try some of the other ports.


I've tried 8/16/32gb 2.0, 32/64/128gb 3.0... I even tried a 2.0 MMC Card reader and stuck FreeDOS on a 16MB SDHC 😂

Beats me, I can live without boot support for FreeDOS/DOS at this point, the only reason I wanted it was to attempt to DOS flash a video BIOS, but i'm just going to skip it for now... if I ever tear down the loop again i'll stick the card in my 4790K system and see if I can flash it from there.


----------



## lum-x

ManniX-ITA said:


> Since you have a Master you can stick one of the thermal probes on it and control the speed of a fan directly pointed towards the memory.
> It's a good cheap solution to raise the voltage.
> If you can keep them below 50c it should be ok.
> You really need a lot of voltage to cause any damage; way before the danger zone you'll see TM5 errors popping up.


Not sure what is happening with this bios but I have issues now having stable memory even at 1.4v. Also for some reason every time the motherboard failed to post all saved bios settings were deleted. I just gave up for tonight with memory overclocking.


----------



## ManniX-ITA

lum-x said:


> Not sure what is happening with this bios but I have issues now having stable memory even at 1.4v. Also for some reason every time the motherboard failed to post all saved bios settings were deleted. I just gave up for tonight with memory overclocking.


I'm back to F12a indeed...
Any kind of memory OC is more difficult with releases F20 and above.
Some kits respond better and if it's not a tight oc are working fine with minor adjustments, others worse and everything can happen.


----------



## KedarWolf

ManniX-ITA said:


> Are you connecting your monitor via a Displayport cable?
> Fix for cold boot, profile reset at boot, is to replace the Displayport video cable to high quality certified one.
> This issue could have the same root cause or linked to it.
> Could be your cable is not in spec or just broken.


Can confirm!

My MSI Godlike would display a VGA Error on the motherboard display on any boot half the time, cold boot or reboot. I bought a Club 3D CAC-2068 DisplayPort to DisplayPort 1.4/HBR3 Cable DP 1.4 8K 60Hz 4k 144Hz 2m/6.56ft, Black cable, no more cold boot errors. 

I have a Samsung 3840x1080 144Hz HDR screen though as my main screen.


----------



## ManniX-ITA

ryouiki said:


> Perhaps some microcode update has borked VME again, who knows. I gave it one last go and reverted all the way back to F11 but no-go, invalid opcode/refuse to start.
> 
> 
> 
> I've tried 8/16/32gb 2.0, 32/64/128gb 3.0... I even tried a 2.0 MMC Card reader and stuck FreeDOS on a 16MB SDHC 😂
> 
> Beats me, I can live without boot support for FreeDOS/DOS at this point, the only reason I wanted it was to attempt to DOS flash a video BIOS, but i'm just going to skip it for now... if I ever tear down the loop again i'll stick the card in my 4790K system and see if I can flash it from there.


I guess it's superfluous to ask if you tried with memory set at JEDEC timings and 2133MHz.

What about USB peripherals and mass storage?
Did you try disconnecting everything possible?


----------



## ryouiki

ManniX-ITA said:


> I guess it's superfluous to ask if you tried with memory set at JEDEC timings and 2133MHz.
> 
> What about USB peripherals and mass storage?
> Did you try disconnecting everything possible?


Yeah I left memory timings as default when I was attempting, I also unplugged everything I could (only keyboard + Flash Drive on USB, tried Flash Drive in every USB port). I also pulled the memory to just 2 sticks but didn't make any difference.

The only thing that I have that is probably out of the ordinary is my 2x NVME that are initialized as RAID volumes, but removing the NVMe drives would be a nightmare without tearing down the entire watercooling loop. The only other thing plugged into the motherboard are 2x temperature sensors that are reading water temperature, but I can't see how that would cause an issue / all of my fans are connected to external Fan Controllers.

I've got a few different brand of USB drive on order just to see if that is the problem, but the current USB sticks boot, they just can't actually complete the boot either due to opcode errors (FreeDOS) or hanging (MS-DOS from Windows 7). Maybe it is an issue with 5700XT? I'm not sure... I put a spare 750Ti (all I had available) but it still hung with that card in a different PCIE slot.


----------



## ManniX-ITA

ryouiki said:


> Yeah I left memory timings as default when I was attempting, I also unplugged everything I could (only keyboard + Flash Drive on USB, tried Flash Drive in every USB port). I also pulled the memory to just 2 sticks but didn't make any difference.
> 
> The only thing that I have that is probably out of the ordinary is my 2x NVME that are initialized as RAID volumes, but removing the NVMe drives would be a nightmare without tearing down the entire watercooling loop. The only other thing plugged into the motherboard are 2x temperature sensors that are reading water temperature, but I can't see how that would cause an issue / all of my fans are connected to external Fan Controllers.
> 
> I've got a few different brand of USB drive on order just to see if that is the problem, but the current USB sticks boot, they just can't actually complete the boot either due to opcode errors (FreeDOS) or hanging (MS-DOS from Windows 7). Maybe it is an issue with 5700XT? I'm not sure... I put a spare 750Ti (all I had available) but it still hung with that card in a different PCIE slot.


The only "weird" thing is the RAIDset... but indeed it's not something you can remove or disable easily.

Did you try the workarounds posted below to avoid invalid opcode in Virtualbox?






The FreeDOS Project / Bugs / #212 Invalid Opcode (VirtualBox)







sourceforge.net


----------



## Arpeggio

ManniX-ITA said:


> *G.Skill Trident Z RGB DIMM Kit 32GB, DDR4-4000, CL16-19-19-39 (F4-4000C16D-32GTZR)*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> F4-4000C16D-32GTZRA - G.SKILL International Enterprise Co., Ltd.
> 
> 
> Trident Z RGB DDR4-4000 CL16-16-16-36 1.40V 32GB (2x16GB) Featuring the award-winning Trident Z heatspreader design, the Trident Z RGB memory series combines vivid RGB lighting with awesome DDR4 DRAM performance.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.gskill.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They already shipped them nice... I think it was a single unit.
> Only available now where I bought the C19 kit for almost 110€ more, mmmmh... let's hope everything goes well
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> G.Skill Trident Z RGB DIMM Kit 32GB, DDR4-4000, CL16-19-19-39 ab € 266,60 (2023) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland
> 
> 
> ✔ Preisvergleich für G.Skill Trident Z RGB DIMM Kit 32GB, DDR4-4000, CL16-19-19-39 ✔ Bewertungen ✔ Produktinfo ⇒ Typ: DDR4 DIMM 288-Pin • Takt: 4000MHz • Module: 2x 16GB • JEDEC: PC4-32000U… ✔ Speicher ✔ Testberichte ✔ Günstig kaufen
> 
> 
> 
> 
> geizhals.de


There is a 2x8GB version of this kit?

Thx


----------



## MyUsername

ManniX-ITA said:


> The only "weird" thing is the RAIDset... but indeed it's not something you can remove or disable easily.
> 
> Did you try the workarounds posted below to avoid invalid opcode in Virtualbox?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The FreeDOS Project / Bugs / #212 Invalid Opcode (VirtualBox)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sourceforge.net


Same problems I had, I would really like to know why.

Really nice choice memory you made. That was expensive RAM on launch, I had a look and accidently pressed the buy button. AMD got me excited with their presentation yesterday 😃


----------



## ManniX-ITA

MyUsername said:


> Same problems I had, I would really like to know why.
> 
> Really nice choice memory you made. That was expensive RAM on launch, I had a look and accidently pressed the buy button. AMD got me excited with their presentation yesterday 😃


Compulsive buyer  I know... should come in today!



Arpeggio said:


> There is a 2x8GB version of this kit?
> 
> Thx


No but there's plenty of 16GB kits. Like this one:

*G.Skill Trident Z RGB DIMM Kit 16GB, DDR4-4400, CL16-19-19-39 (F4-4400C16D-16GTZR)*

With single rank it's much easier.


----------



## Arpeggio

ManniX-ITA said:


> Compulsive buyer  I know... should come in today!
> 
> 
> 
> No but there's plenty of 16GB kits. Like this one:
> 
> *G.Skill Trident Z RGB DIMM Kit 16GB, DDR4-4400, CL16-19-19-39 (F4-4400C16D-16GTZR)*
> 
> With single rank it's much easier.


do you think taking this ram can solve the stability problems i have?


----------



## ManniX-ITA

Arpeggio said:


> do you think taking this ram can solve the stability problems i have?


No, they are not easy to configure.
I have the C19 kit now and they have been very problematic.
Unstable even with average timings and passing TM5.
If you are looking for peace of mind check for some kits in the QVL.


----------



## Arpeggio

ManniX-ITA said:


> No, they are not easy to configure.
> I have the C19 kit now and they have been very problematic.
> Unstable even with average timings and passing TM5.
> If you are looking for peace of mind check for some kits in the QVL.


Mine are in QVL but they are very unstable with bios above F12 (CMK16GX4M2B3200C16)


----------



## ManniX-ITA

Yeah, definitely not a Corsair kit next time 

If you want to change for something no-worries go with G.Skill.
You can take almost any 8GB module with Samsung IC and it will be running absolutely fine with XMP at 3600MHz.
If you know your IF can keep 1900 they can be easily overclocked up to 3800 with more than respectable timings.

Higher you go with frequency, lower with voltage, better is the binning.
But the price will skyrocket. 

If you are not looking for high performances, the Trident Z kit I have with Hynix DJR are super easy.
They can be overclocked at 3800MHz but not with great timings.
Still an excellent price/performance/compatibility ratio.


----------



## ManniX-ITA

Hey guys, I'm pretty close to release an alpha version of my OC tool: OCMaestro.
If you are skilled enough, love static OC and brave enough to take some risks send me a PM.
I'll run a short closed alpha testing with a few people before going public.


----------



## Dreams-Visions

*Has anyone had any luck with 4000MHz ram kits on an Auros Master?*

I picked up a $350 b-die kit (3600CL14) from the QVL list. It works fine at 3600. No errors after testing. Still working on a stable 3800MHz OC (where I define "stable" as able to pass hours of tests) . I can't even get the kit to allow the PC to POST @ 4000MHz with the loosest timings I could think of (just to see if it could get to Windows) @ ~1.5v. The system appears to try and fail to train it. Kit can't do GDM disabled at any speed that I can find.

I'm not sure if the issue is the memory kit or the mobo/Bios. Is it asking too much of 4x8?

Kit is one of the GSKill Trident Z Royal kits. Confirming someone out there is able to run their ram at 4000MHz on their Auros Master would be a helpful data point.

FWIW, I'm on F30 bios. Board rev 1.0.



BillieKiller said:


> I have the master and I'm running a 3800X with 4x8Gb G Skill 4000CL17.
> 
> My memory configuration is currently 3733mhz 15-15-15-15-30 at 1.45V
> 
> [...]
> 
> The last point is that I can't make this board go above 3800mhz on the memory using all 4 banks. Not sure if it is a limitation of the board itself or the CPU memory controller.
> 
> [...]
> 
> Cheers.


I see it isn't just me....

I'm a bit worried. I bought this RAM kit with the expectation that I would be able to hit that "sweet spot" of 4000MHz for my future 5900X. If these mobos can't even POST @ 4000MHz, I'm going to have to buy a different brand and move on. And without being able to test it, I can't tell if the memory is an issue (in which case I'd just return it) or if it's the board/bios. I have 2 weeks to figure out an answer.

But I'd like to see more data points than just the 2 of us. Anyone else tried their RAM at 4000MHz?


----------



## ManniX-ITA

I was able to boot at 4200MHz with the Hynix DJR kit 2x16GB on my Master rel 1.0.
Tomorrow I should get the 4000 CL16 kit but I can't test with 4x16GB, I have the CPU cooler blocking the 4th slot.


----------



## panni

Someone's excited about Ryzen 5000


----------



## MyUsername

Dreams-Visions said:


> *Has anyone had any luck with 4000MHz ram kits on an Auros Master?*
> 
> I picked up a $350 b-die kit (3600CL14) from the QVL list. It works fine at 3600. No errors after testing. Still working on a stable 3800MHz OC (where I define "stable" as able to pass hours of tests) . I can't even get the kit to allow the PC to POST @ 4000MHz with the loosest timings I could think of (just to see if it could get to Windows) @ ~1.5v. The system appears to try and fail to train it. Kit can't do GDM disabled at any speed that I can find.
> 
> I'm not sure if the issue is the memory kit or the mobo/Bios. Is it asking too much of 4x8?
> 
> Kit is one of the GSKill Trident Z Royal kits. Confirming someone out there is able to run their ram at 4000MHz on their Auros Master would be a helpful data point.
> 
> FWIW, I'm on F30 bios. Board rev 1.0.
> 
> 
> I see it isn't just me....
> 
> I'm a bit worried. I bought this RAM kit with the expectation that I would be able to hit that "sweet spot" of 4000MHz for my future 5900X. If these mobos can't even POST @ 4000MHz, I'm going to have to buy a different brand and move on. And without being able to test it, I can't tell if the memory is an issue (in which case I'd just return it) or if it's the board/bios. I have 2 weeks to figure out an answer.
> 
> But I'd like to see more data points than just the 2 of us. Anyone else tried their RAM at 4000MHz?


4000MTs is hard with 4x8 sticks, it is possible but it's near the limit for rev 1.0 even then it might not be 100% stable, however 4400MTs is easy with 2x8. It could be the IMC or the board or both. I got a pair Trident 2x16 Bdies and they're easier to clock to 4000MTs. I'm getting the 5900x or 5950x and I'll find out if the board is the limitation, if so new MSI board I think. I have purchased the same RAM as Mannix, so I'll be paying close attention if they can clock higher than 4000 or even hit 4000.


----------



## GoforceReloaded

ManniX-ITA said:


> Hey guys, I'm pretty close to release an alpha version of my OC tool: OCMaestro.
> If you are skilled enough, love static OC and brave enough to take some risks send me a PM.
> I'll run a short closed alpha testing with a few people before going public.


I already have an OC of 4425/4375/4400/4400 @1.35V for a 3900X, if you need users to test it, why not xD



Dreams-Visions said:


> *Has anyone had any luck with 4000MHz ram kits on an Auros Master?*
> 
> I picked up a $350 b-die kit (3600CL14) from the QVL list. It works fine at 3600. No errors after testing. Still working on a stable 3800MHz OC (where I define "stable" as able to pass hours of tests) . I can't even get the kit to allow the PC to POST @ 4000MHz with the loosest timings I could think of (just to see if it could get to Windows) @ ~1.5v. The system appears to try and fail to train it. Kit can't do GDM disabled at any speed that I can find.
> 
> I'm not sure if the issue is the memory kit or the mobo/Bios. Is it asking too much of 4x8?
> 
> Kit is one of the GSKill Trident Z Royal kits. Confirming someone out there is able to run their ram at 4000MHz on their Auros Master would be a helpful data point.
> 
> FWIW, I'm on F30 bios. Board rev 1.0.
> 
> 
> I see it isn't just me....
> 
> I'm a bit worried. I bought this RAM kit with the expectation that I would be able to hit that "sweet spot" of 4000MHz for my future 5900X. If these mobos can't even POST @ 4000MHz, I'm going to have to buy a different brand and move on. And without being able to test it, I can't tell if the memory is an issue (in which case I'd just return it) or if it's the board/bios. I have 2 weeks to figure out an answer.
> 
> But I'd like to see more data points than just the 2 of us. Anyone else tried their RAM at 4000MHz?


With a 3900X, i could boot at 4000mhz with 4*8 (this is the maximum i can do with this CPU), with 2*8 or 2*16, I can do 5000mhz. (X570 Xtreme REV 1.0)

For 4000mhz i used :
VDDP 1000
VSOC 1100
VDDG CCD 1000
VDDG IOD 1050
ProcODT 40 ohm
1.50V on ram










Cannot boot with less than 4000C19 on these 3200C14 ram.

For 5000mhz (C20) i used :
VDDP 1000
VSOC 1150
VDDG CCD 1000
VDDG IOD 1100
ProcODT 32 ohm
20 ohm on all DrvStr
1.60V on ram. (don't try this if you don't know what you are doing)
sorry, don't have screen of this overclock.

3600X or 3600XT IS WAY BETTER than any other Ryzen 3XXX CPU for ram overclocking. (I can "easily" do 4200-4800 with 4*8 with the same MB)


----------



## panni

MyUsername said:


> 4000MTs is hard with 4x8 sticks, it is possible but it's near the limit for rev 1.0 even then it might not be 100% stable, however 4400MTs is easy with 2x8. It could be the IMC or the board or both. I got a pair Trident 2x16 Bdies and they're easier to clock to 4000MTs. I'm getting the 5900x or 5950x and I'll find out if the board is the limitation, if so new MSI board I think. I have purchased the same RAM as Mannix, so I'll be paying close attention if they can clock higher than 4000 or even hit 4000.


I'll be running the tests for Micron E 3200 @ 4000+ 2x16 on a 5900X once I can.
Should work, if it doesn't, I'll switch boards as well.

Pretty sure we'll be seeing another minor AGESA update soon.


----------



## Dreams-Visions

thanks for the data points, guys! will keep trying on my kit and see what happens. These are my current tuned settings @ 3600. Pretty well tuned, though I haven't pulled every lever just yet.










I'll work on getting 3800 stable again tomorrow.

It's so weird that I haven't been able to get 3800 stable. It's only 200MHz higher on what appears to be a pretty decent bdie kit. If I can get that figured out, I'll have another look at 4000. Highest CL I tried was CL16 or CL18; can't remember which. I sort of felt that higher than CL17 or so, it wouldn't be worth it anyway so I didn't bother trying higher. Between the main timings and the tRFC/2/4, hopefully I can at least get it to post. If not...yea idk. I might end up doing something drastic. Again, I don't want to keep a RAM kit that can't do 4000MHz. This kit seems like it should be pretty solid, but I have yet to find timings that don't throw errors sooner or later in TestMem5 once I go above 3600MHz. And if the issue is more the board than the ram, I'd want to get a replacement X570 mobo lined up. One that I can be confident that its bios is well-written and can manage what should be a fairly trivial OC.

edit: in looking at some of the 4x8 kits in the QVL (all SS Bdie), they're around 19-23-23-45 or so. I didn't realize they were that high. I'll try again with primary settings similar to those and see what happens. I wonder if that one new 4000 CL16 GSkill kit would post with its XMP. I may order it just to see what happens.



MyUsername said:


> 4000MTs is hard with 4x8 sticks, it is possible but it's near the limit for rev 1.0 even then it might not be 100% stable, however 4400MTs is easy with 2x8. It could be the IMC or the board or both. I got a pair Trident 2x16 Bdies and they're easier to clock to 4000MTs. I'm getting the 5900x or 5950x and I'll find out if the board is the limitation, if so new MSI board I think. I have purchased the same RAM as Mannix, so I'll be paying close attention if they can clock higher than 4000 or even hit 4000.


Well, I hope I can get it to work. The kit was on the QVL, but I'll check it again for 4x8 kits that can do it. If none can, I may step over to 2x16. I'd rather not, but will if that's what is required.


----------



## LesPaulLover

So I posted about a month back that I replaced the Chipset thermal pad on my Aorus Master w/ some Thermal Grizzy Cryonaut. I'm just wondering how often that would need to be repasted. I'm thinking the repasting job should be good for what, at least a couple years?


----------



## panni

LesPaulLover said:


> So I posted about a month back that I replaced the Chipset thermal pad on my Aorus Master w/ some Thermal Grizzy Cryonaut. I'm just wondering how often that would need to be repasted. I'm thinking the repasting job should be good for what, at least a couple years?


Kryonaut doesn't really cure. Don't worry.


----------



## ManniX-ITA

GoforceReloaded said:


> I already have an OC of 4425/4375/4400/4400 @1.35V for a 3900X, if you need users to test it, why not xD
> 
> 
> 
> With a 3900X, i could boot at 4000mhz with 4*8 (this is the maximum i can do with this CPU), with 2*8 or 2*16, I can do 5000mhz. (X570 Xtreme REV 1.0)
> 
> For 4000mhz i used :
> VDDP 1000
> VSOC 1100
> VDDG CCD 1000
> VDDG IOD 1050
> ProcODT 40 ohm
> 1.50V on ram
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cannot boot with less than 4000C19 on these 3200C14 ram.
> 
> For 5000mhz (C20) i used :
> VDDP 1000
> VSOC 1150
> VDDG CCD 1000
> VDDG IOD 1100
> ProcODT 32 ohm
> 20 ohm on all DrvStr
> 1.60V on ram. (don't try this if you don't know what you are doing)
> sorry, don't have screen of this overclock.
> 
> 3600X or 3600XT IS WAY BETTER than any other Ryzen 3XXX CPU for ram overclocking. (I can "easily" do 4200-4800 with 4*8 with the same MB)


Nice, send me your e-mail in a PM 



Dreams-Visions said:


> thanks for the data points, guys! will keep trying on my kit and see what happens. These are my current tuned settings @ 3600. Pretty well tuned, though I haven't pulled every lever just yet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll work on getting 3800 stable again tomorrow.
> 
> It's so weird that I haven't been able to get 3800 stable. It's only 200MHz higher on what appears to be a pretty decent bdie kit. If I can get that figured out, I'll have another look at 4000. Highest CL I tried was CL16 or CL18; can't remember which. I sort of felt that higher than CL17 or so, it wouldn't be worth it anyway so I didn't bother trying higher. Between the main timings and the tRFC/2/4, hopefully I can at least get it to post. If not...yea idk. I might end up doing something drastic. Again, I don't want to keep a RAM kit that can't do 4000MHz. This kit seems like it should be pretty solid, but I have yet to find timings that don't throw errors sooner or later in TestMem5 once I go above 3600MHz. And if the issue is more the board than the ram, I'd want to get a replacement X570 mobo lined up. One that I can be confident that its bios is well-written and can manage what should be a fairly trivial OC.
> 
> edit: in looking at some of the 4x8 kits in the QVL (all SS Bdie), they're around 19-23-23-45 or so. I didn't realize they were that high. I'll try again with primary settings similar to those and see what happens. I wonder if that one new 4000 CL16 GSkill kit would post with its XMP. I may order it just to see what happens.
> 
> 
> Well, I hope I can get it to work. The kit was on the QVL, but I'll check it again for 4x8 kits that can do it. If none can, I may step over to 2x16. I'd rather not, but will if that's what is required.


Noticed you are using a very high VDDP, try at 900.
Unless there's a specific reason, eg. very high frequencies or the IC likes it should be lower.
I could run this kit at 855mV and you should be able as well.
Set it at 900mV or less for best results
*Less voltage = higher signal integrity, you can lower ProcODT and ClkDrvStrn = lower noise, gain more signal integrity.*

I'll let you know how it goes with this kit.
If you are unstable even at high timings then it's a termination/CAD bus settings issue.
With this kit at C19 it has been quite a mess to find the right settings.
Seems all right, TM5 passes, but suddenly problems at POST and BSODs...










Any slight variation of ProcODT and CAD BUS and it gets highly unstable.

About timings I could go down to pretty tight CL14 and tRFC 252 timings but only with GDM On.
With GDM Off at CL15 had issues at POST and at CL16 got errors.
Then I bought the new kit and stopped testing 

These are the settings I used on the Hynix DJR to boot at 4200:






















LesPaulLover said:


> So I posted about a month back that I replaced the Chipset thermal pad on my Aorus Master w/ some Thermal Grizzy Cryonaut. I'm just wondering how often that would need to be repasted. I'm thinking the repasting job should be good for what, at least a couple years?


Yes Cryonaut doesn't need repasting for 2-3 years on a CPU, guess it's ok for at least 4-5 on the chipset.


----------



## Nighthog

I'm ready to start testing a new kit of memory again.

Got bored and had nothing really to do so I bought another kit. Yet to put them in the system as I have my waterblock on my ram in the way but I should manage to just unscrew the block and push it to the side as I test another kit in there. Did as such once before on the Hynix DJR & Mircon rev.J.
I have another HyperX Fury kit to test. This time a 2x16GB to prior 2x8GB kits.

This is a 2x16GB single rank kit.

*HX436C18FB4K2/32 3600Mhz 18-22-22-22*
I read a review but they had a bad experience, I hope I will manage better.

EDIT: Booted no issues XMP 3600Mhz.
I see they are Micron chips.


----------



## ryouiki

LesPaulLover said:


> So I posted about a month back that I replaced the Chipset thermal pad on my Aorus Master w/ some Thermal Grizzy Cryonaut. I'm just wondering how often that would need to be repasted. I'm thinking the repasting job should be good for what, at least a couple years?


According to Der8auer Kryonaut is susceptible to pump-out effect, at should be replaced ~= 1 year. If you want longer lasting paste, then I believe he recommends something like Hydronaut:






Might be less problematic on the chipset since it doesn't get quite as hot as their example.


----------



## ryouiki

ManniX-ITA said:


> The only "weird" thing is the RAIDset... but indeed it's not something you can remove or disable easily.
> 
> Did you try the workarounds posted below to avoid invalid opcode in Virtualbox?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The FreeDOS Project / Bugs / #212 Invalid Opcode (VirtualBox)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sourceforge.net


Yeah I read those articles too, and tried 1.3 RC3 but it has the exact same problem.... for the LiveCD images the entire process hangs before I can even specify the "raw" parameter.

Today I received 4 new USB flash drives, 2x 2.0 USB, and 2 x 3.0 USB they all have the same problem. I have no idea what the actual cause is here I can only assume it has something to do with the RAID volumes (even though RAID is turned _off_ due to CMOS reset), but the NVME drivers are still initialized in this way.

Maybe next time I wipe the install drives I'll clear the NVMe drives and try again, but i'd rather not do that now


----------



## ManniX-ITA

ryouiki said:


> According to Der8auer Kryonaut is susceptible to pump-out effect, at should be replaced ~= 1 year. If you want longer lasting paste, then I believe he recommends something like Hydronaut:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Might be less problematic on the chipset since it doesn't get quite as hot as their example.


Missed that, I've read in the past exactly the opposite about the Kryonaut... 
For sure it doesn't bode well with ceramic, that's the the thing I had direct experience.
I used it in the past for at least 2 years with the i4770k and didn't shown any degrade in performances.
They market it as well as long lasting and no curing needed but I trust more Roman 

Really weird the FreeDOS issue...


----------



## Nighthog

The Micron Rev.E 16Gbit are running 4133Mhz right now. Need to loosen tRCDRD to go higher frequency. Stock XMP is too tight for 4000Mhz and above.
4000Mhz did tRCDRD @ 23.
4133Mhz is OK @ 24. 
4200Mhz didn't boot with 23.

Still everything else is XMP/stock for most part other than my 1900FCLK.


----------



## mgardiner73

Question for you guys as I've been reading through the last few pages of this thread. 

In short, which of the voltages would you increase/decrease to try and fix crackling through USB DAC / Headset?

I am noticing while idle (gaming etc.. is fine) that my audio will pop and crackle when a fresh sound is being played through it. For example when you get prompted for administrative privileges it'll crackle slightly followed by the normal sound. It mostly gets annoying during Discord session when I am browsing the internet and suddenly someone will speak and I can always tell my the crackle that comes before it; lol.

I am currently running my SOC at LLC3 with 1.10625V set (according to SoC Voltage SV12 TFN within HWINFO this keeps it almost exactly at 1.1 for stability purposes). I am currently running VDDG CCD at 0.950, VDDG IOD at 1.000 and cLDO VDDP at 0.900.

Thanks everyone.


----------



## ManniX-ITA

mgardiner73 said:


> Question for you guys as I've been reading through the last few pages of this thread.
> 
> In short, which of the voltages would you increase/decrease to try and fix crackling through USB DAC / Headset?
> 
> I am noticing while idle (gaming etc.. is fine) that my audio will pop and crackle when a fresh sound is being played through it. For example when you get prompted for administrative privileges it'll crackle slightly followed by the normal sound. It mostly gets annoying during Discord session when I am browsing the internet and suddenly someone will speak and I can always tell my the crackle that comes before it; lol.
> 
> I am currently running my SOC at LLC3 with 1.10625V set (according to SoC Voltage SV12 TFN within HWINFO this keeps it almost exactly at 1.1 for stability purposes). I am currently running VDDG CCD at 0.950, VDDG IOD at 1.000 and cLDO VDDP at 0.900.
> 
> Thanks everyone.


VDDG IOD, you have to try fine-tune higher or maybe lower than 1000mV.
For fine-tuning you need to enable Uncore OC if the AMD OC menu otherwise will be auto-corrected in 25mV steps.


----------



## mgardiner73

Evening @ManniX-ITA

So I'm kind of trying to use info from this thread to assist with my STRIX x570-E, lol, as you guys are a plethora of good knowledge.

With that said, I've noticed that my BIOS allows me to set these separately without having to change another settings. I'll have a peek for Uncore OC just incase it's a hidden setting but otherwise I've been able to set both separately as it stands.

Thank you again for the speedy reply. I've been having a heck of a time getting my Ryzen system stable again. I only recently managed to stop the random black-screen reboots.

*Would this happen to be the setting you're referring to? Below is my "optimized defaults" so to speak.


----------



## panni

ryouiki said:


> According to Der8auer Kryonaut is susceptible to pump-out effect, at should be replaced ~= 1 year. If you want longer lasting paste, then I believe he recommends something like Hydronaut:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Might be less problematic on the chipset since it doesn't get quite as hot as their example.


Didn't Kryonaut only experience dryout at temperatures around 80°C sustained? Who runs their CPU Ryzen that hot?


----------



## MyUsername

mgardiner73 said:


> Evening @ManniX-ITA
> 
> So I'm kind of trying to use info from this thread to assist with my STRIX x570-E, lol, as you guys are a plethora of good knowledge.
> 
> With that said, I've noticed that my BIOS allows me to set these separately without having to change another settings. I'll have a peek for Uncore OC just incase it's a hidden setting but otherwise I've been able to set both separately as it stands.
> 
> Thank you again for the speedy reply. I've been having a heck of a time getting my Ryzen system stable again. I only recently managed to stop the random black-screen reboots.
> 
> *Would this happen to be the setting you're referring to? Below is my "optimized defaults" so to speak.
> 
> View attachment 2463912


There's two, one under AMD CBS/XFR and one under AMD OC which has to be enabled to use the force SoC voltage. I think when it's set to auto in XFR, it enables when you go above 1800 and changes the SoC VID, I might be wrong just enable it anyway.


----------



## ManniX-ITA

mgardiner73 said:


> Evening @ManniX-ITA
> 
> So I'm kind of trying to use info from this thread to assist with my STRIX x570-E, lol, as you guys are a plethora of good knowledge.
> 
> With that said, I've noticed that my BIOS allows me to set these separately without having to change another settings. I'll have a peek for Uncore OC just incase it's a hidden setting but otherwise I've been able to set both separately as it stands.
> 
> Thank you again for the speedy reply. I've been having a heck of a time getting my Ryzen system stable again. I only recently managed to stop the random black-screen reboots.
> 
> *Would this happen to be the setting you're referring to? Below is my "optimized defaults" so to speak.
> 
> View attachment 2463912


Yes, you have to enable that option.

Got the new kit!
Looks like it's an A1 PCB.


----------



## Mullcom

Time for some testing [emoji3]

Skickat från min SM-G973F via Tapatalk


----------



## ManniX-ITA

Mullcom said:


> Time for some testing [emoji3]
> 
> Skickat från min SM-G973F via Tapatalk


Just in time for the weekend!
But I have to do some coding for OCMaestro so I can't spend too much time on it... just a bit!


----------



## Dreams-Visions

ManniX-ITA said:


> Just in time for the weekend!
> But I have to do some coding for OCMaestro so I can't spend too much time on it... just a bit!


I look forward to hearing good news. I was wondering if that kit would work for us since it's not on either company's QVL.



ManniX-ITA said:


> Noticed you are using a very high VDDP, try at 900.
> Unless there's a specific reason, eg. very high frequencies or the IC likes it should be lower.
> I could run this kit at 855mV and you should be able as well.
> Set it at 900mV or less for best results
> *Less voltage = higher signal integrity, you can lower ProcODT and ClkDrvStrn = lower noise, gain more signal integrity.*


thanks will test at 900 and will have a look at these settings today.


----------



## ManniX-ITA

Dreams-Visions said:


> I look forward to hearing good news. I was wondering if that kit would work for us since it's not on either company's QVL.
> 
> 
> 
> thanks will test at 900 and will have a look at these settings today.


Yes these kits are rarely on the QVL.
Even if so they usually require a bit of tinkering anyway.
But since they are Samsung B-die good binning it's usually only a matter of how much overclock you can squeeze out of it


----------



## Dreams-Visions

ManniX-ITA said:


> Yes these kits are rarely on the QVL.
> Even if so they usually require a bit of tinkering anyway.
> But since they are Samsung B-die good binning it's usually only a matter of how much overclock you can squeeze out of it


Roger that. I'll probably buy a kit if you can find stability at 4000MHz.


----------



## Tantawi

New F31e beta bios for X570 Elite: https://download.gigabyte.com/FileList/BIOS/mb_bios_x570-aorus-elite_f31e.zip


----------



## GoforceReloaded

F31E for X570 Xtreme : https://download.gigabyte.com/FileList/BIOS/mb_bios_x570-aorus-xtreme_f31e.zip


----------



## MyUsername

Master too F31e



https://download.gigabyte.com/FileList/BIOS/mb_bios_x570-aorus-master_f31e.zip


----------



## MyUsername

Just flashed new bios which seems okay and just chucked in some numbers, I was waiting for the debug F9 but it booted fine. I find it crazy I can't go faster than 4000MT/s, I mean straight 16s 1.4v, crazy headroom I would have thought, ran a quick test with TM5. WHY can't I go faster?


----------



## KedarWolf

MyUsername said:


> Just flashed new bios which seems okay and just chucked in some numbers, I was waiting for the debug F9 but it booted fine. I find it crazy I can't go faster than 4000MT/s, I mean straight 16s 1.4v, crazy headroom I would have thought, ran a quick test with TM5. WHY can't I go faster?
> View attachment 2463949


Why do you want to go 4000 or higher when you need to desync your memory divider to get it. 3800 if you can synced has much lower latency.


----------



## MyUsername

KedarWolf said:


> Why do you want to go 4000 or higher when you need to desync your memory divider to get it. 3800 if you can synced has much lower latency.


Just messing about and just wondering. With Zen 3 incoming, I know the slides did mention it but 4000MT/s is hopefully going to be the sweet spot on my chip so I'm just testing. I'm just baffled why it outright refuses to go faster than 4000, I would understand if the timings were super loose in the 20s at 1.6 volts. I really hope Zen 3 hasn't got this limitation.


----------



## PopReference

ManniX-ITA said:


> Yes, you have to enable that option.
> 
> Got the new kit!
> Looks like it's an A1 PCB.


Dual rank/sided ram stick PCB layouts are labeled with Bx instead of Ax and the 1 revision was mainly to make room for the RGB leds so best guess would be B1 layout.
Haven't seen many PCB for 16G sticks so I don't even know if there's a B2 revision.


----------



## ryouiki

MyUsername said:


> Just messing about and just wondering. With Zen 3 incoming, I know the slides did mention it but 4000MT/s is hopefully going to be the sweet spot on my chip so I'm just testing. I'm just baffled why it outright refuses to go faster than 4000, I would understand if the timings were super loose in the 20s at 1.6 volts. I really hope Zen 3 hasn't got this limitation.


My understanding from what was initially released is Ryzen 5000 is still going to be using the same I/O Die from Ryzen 3000, so you would end up with the same limitation of hitting a hard wall at FCLK frequency, and end up with 2:1 ratio with memory/big latency penalty. I could be wrong though I haven't kept up with it much lately.


----------



## scaramonga

Hilarious. Leave your RAM alone!


----------



## Valka814

Can you guys tell me, which sensors to look for the most accurate CPU and Chipse temperatues +CPU voltage in HWinfo? Aorus Elite, thanks!


----------



## panni

ryouiki said:


> My understanding from what was initially released is Ryzen 5000 is still going to be using the same I/O Die from Ryzen 3000, so you would end up with the same limitation of hitting a hard wall at FCLK frequency, and end up with 2:1 ratio with memory/big latency penalty. I could be wrong though I haven't kept up with it much lately.


Seems like it's the opposite and the I/O die or its interconnect have been optimized. Let's hope for that to actually be true: DDR4-4000 Rumored To Be The New Sweet Spot For AMD Ryzen 5000 CPUs

Let's hope for 3800 to be at least easily achievable. Although I've been running IF 1900 for well over a year now, including F30.

My biggest worry is having to switch over to MSI; fingers crossed that I can keep this trusty board.


----------



## ManniX-ITA

PopReference said:


> Dual rank/sided ram stick PCB layouts are labeled with Bx instead of Ax and the 1 revision was mainly to make room for the RGB leds so best guess would be B1 layout.
> Haven't seen many PCB for 16G sticks so I don't even know if there's a B2 revision.


I'm not an expert, I live on what I've learned from Veii 
There's a B2 PCB, it's in DRAM Calc selection; but there's no B1 mentioned there.
So I guess the right selection would be still A1 there.
Not that really matters but just to know.



MyUsername said:


> Just flashed new bios which seems okay and just chucked in some numbers, I was waiting for the debug F9 but it booted fine. I find it crazy I can't go faster than 4000MT/s, I mean straight 16s 1.4v, crazy headroom I would have thought, ran a quick test with TM5. WHY can't I go faster?
> View attachment 2463949


I think you are being too much optimistic.
Between 4000 and 4200 there could be a gap wide like a grand canyon.
Unless it's a very good binning you have adjust the timings up.
That's why I took this 4000 kit CL16 at 1.40v.

You probably have to raise the voltage to 1.45v and ProcODT for starter.
But it may need even 1.50v and much higher timings to boot at 4200 and above.

My Hynix DJR couldn't boot at 4200 unless the timings were atrocious.
I do expect better from this kit but still higher you go and less headroom you have for oc.
I'll use as guidance the tested timings that G.Skill is using to sell the higher speed kits.


----------



## KedarWolf

ManniX-ITA said:


> I'm not an expert, I live on what I've learned from Veii
> There's a B2 PCB, it's in DRAM Calc selection; but there's no B1 mentioned there.
> So I guess the right selection would be still A1 there.
> Not that really matters but just to know.
> 
> 
> 
> I think you are being too much optimistic.
> Between 4000 and 4200 there could be a gap wide like a grand canyon.
> Unless it's a very good binning you have adjust the timings up.
> That's why I took this 4000 kit CL16 at 1.40v.
> 
> You probably have to raise the voltage to 1.45v and ProcODT for starter.
> But it may need even 1.50v and much higher timings to boot at 4200 and above.
> 
> My Hynix DJR couldn't boot at 4200 unless the timings were atrocious.
> I do expect better from this kit but still higher you go and less headroom you have for oc.
> I'll use as guidance the tested timings that G.Skill is using to sell the higher speed kits.


B2 is Dual Rank A2.


----------



## ManniX-ITA

KedarWolf said:


> B2 is Dual Rank A2.


Yep, I think I have it somewhere in my notes 
I guess there's also the B1 despite you can't select it in DRAM Calc; according to Veii are similar.

Honestly I don't really know how to use the PCB info other than the few bits said by Veii or check what DRAM Calc is proposing.
To me it's crucial only cause Veii always ask for it to give out better recommendations 



Veii said:


> A2 and B2 aresimilar
> they only shine above 4000MT/s but are very sensitive to EMI
> A1 and B1 are also short trace layout and share the same tight timings benefits
> But A2/B2 are far more taxing , and require more impedance to get them even to work
> 
> Hmm i can only compare it to audio gear for illustrative purpose ~ i hope that is fine
> A2 PCB behaves very similar to low impedance IEMs (in ear monitors)
> Imagining 12-18Ω, it sounds like they are easy to drive
> Technically they are more efficient,but low impedance devices and speakers need a lot of current to even start doing something
> And you can imagine, when you put a quite strong signal on them - logically it is far more affected by 3rd party noise situations
> Soo even tho it needs "more current" to even start doing something , it remains very sensitive
> 
> *A1/B1 are easier on that part, but they only have the upperhand till 3800MT/s
> After 4000, their design starts to show and A2/B2 kits take over with higher speeds
> Mostly you notice a wall near 4133-4200MT/s with A1/A2 layout*
> The same goes for A0
> Where A0 is easier to drive, but the max cap is near 4K on them
> 
> EDIT:
> You can compare A1/B1 kits to high impedance headphones
> They still need a stronger signal but because they rated for example 120-300Ω, you wouldn't hear much current-noisefloor at all on them
> So they aren't affected much by a stronger signal, which helps in the memory world of scheme to use tighter lower timings
> Yet still will fail near the 4133 mark in "maximum capable speed" even tho their design appears superior
> 
> A0/B0 ones, make logically more sense
> they are simpler , but X1 and X2 layout stil have a big beneficial over X0 kits
> It's not easy to explain for me, i don't know where the exact issue is between X1 and X2 layout to make such a big difference in maximum speed
> Can be just Internal clock difference - not quite sure so far
> But i can say for sure, X2 kits are far more sensitive and you need much more current to make them start to shine
> Now on Daisy Chain where the signal is split in 75/25% instead of T-Topology which is 50/50%
> i hope you can see the issue there, why 4x A2 on Daisy Chain is just asking for trouble


----------



## meridius

version F31e (31/10/20) is now out for V1 motherboards of the master. I am on F11 still and don't know if its worth upgrading ?

Update AMD AGESA ComboV2 1.1.0.0 C for performance optimized on Ryzen 5000 series processors









X570 AORUS MASTER (rev. 1.0) Support | Motherboard - GIGABYTE U.K.


Lasting Quality from GIGABYTE.GIGABYTE Ultra Durable™ motherboards bring together a unique blend of features and technologies that offer users the absolute ...




www.gigabyte.com


----------



## ManniX-ITA

Indeed it's a much better kit.
Trying to see if I can get a 3800MHz CL14 with GDM On profile working but so far with no luck.
Memory training fails also with this one with GDM Off.

I always get immediately a flood of errors during TM5 test #6.
Which should be a problem with ProcODT/CAD Bus, VDIMM.
Indeed with the CL19 kit I could fix the CL16 profile with the right ProcODT/CAD settings.

Had to clear CMOS many times with CL19 kit testing settings, with this one not even once.
No matter what I tried couldn't fix the #6 errors.

It can POST easily with tCL-tRCD-tRP at 14-14-14.
Setting tRCD or tRP at 16 the memory training fails and either resets the profile or fails memory training and POST at 2133MHz.
Seems pretty weird to me but maybe it's just my ignorance on the matter....


----------



## Kha

If anyone wonders IF the WHEA errors are still present on last F31e and if you can have 1900 fabric stable:
Yes, WHEA still occurs and nothing has changed in this regard.


----------



## ManniX-ITA

Tried to use GDM Off without any success, any kind of config.
The only interesting info is that probably is adjusting tFAW at 24.

The XMP profile is wrongly serialized at 1.2v. Have to set 1.4v manually.
It doesn't work and neither the manual settings works; it just struggles training and after a while POST at 2133MHz.

Nothing at 4000 and above works, even with higher timings.
Now I'm switching to F31e to see if there's an improvement...


----------



## stasio

Kha said:


> If anyone wonders IF the WHEA errors are still present on last F31f and if you can have 1900 fabric stable:
> 
> yes, absolutely no difference from before, WHEA still appears and nothing changed.


Where you get BIOS F31f ?


----------



## MyUsername

ManniX-ITA said:


> I'm not an expert, I live on what I've learned from Veii
> There's a B2 PCB, it's in DRAM Calc selection; but there's no B1 mentioned there.
> So I guess the right selection would be still A1 there.
> Not that really matters but just to know.
> 
> 
> 
> I think you are being too much optimistic.
> Between 4000 and 4200 there could be a gap wide like a grand canyon.
> Unless it's a very good binning you have adjust the timings up.
> That's why I took this 4000 kit CL16 at 1.40v.
> 
> You probably have to raise the voltage to 1.45v and ProcODT for starter.
> But it may need even 1.50v and much higher timings to boot at 4200 and above.
> 
> My Hynix DJR couldn't boot at 4200 unless the timings were atrocious.
> I do expect better from this kit but still higher you go and less headroom you have for oc.
> I'll use as guidance the tested timings that G.Skill is using to sell the higher speed kits.


You would have thought a little bump in voltage or tweak here or there, but nope impenetrable 1000ft wall.

My 4000c16 should come in Tuesday from Newegg, I would have gone with the same as I've already got, as I suspect they're essentially the same kit with a different label for more money.

G.Skill use the same memory IC on a lot of their kits, hand picked I dunno, as they perform almost the same.

My current 3600C16 2*16








A kit 4000C18 4*8 I tested which was pretty much identical to my 3600C14 kit with a slightly different IC code, they went back.







3600c14 4*8







If I can reach 4000MT/s easily on the 5 series Ryzen then I'm going to be bouncing. I'm dropping a lot of money on this, I've never been in this position before with money and I'm like a kid in a sweet shop LOL


----------



## Kha

stasio said:


> Where you get BIOS F31f ?


My bad, somehow mystyped. Wanted to say F31e.


----------



## ManniX-ITA

Nope, this kit is not a good match for my Master.
Maybe it's because it's a rel 1.0.
Nothing above 3933 MHz works.
I could go up to 4200 MHz with the Hynix DJR kit.

Probably going to consider a new board for the 5950x...
But I really wouldn't like to buy another x570 with a he broken SATA controller.


----------



## ManniX-ITA

MyUsername said:


> You would have thought a little bump in voltage or tweak here or there, but nope impenetrable 1000ft wall.
> 
> My 4000c16 should come in Tuesday from Newegg, I would have gone with the same as I've already got, as I suspect they're essentially the same kit with a different label for more money.
> 
> G.Skill use the same memory IC on a lot of their kits, hand picked I dunno, as they perform almost the same.
> 
> My current 3600C16 2*16
> View attachment 2463995
> 
> 
> A kit 4000C18 4*8 I tested which was pretty much identical to my 3600C14 kit with a slightly different IC code, they went back.
> View attachment 2463996
> 
> 3600c14 4*8
> View attachment 2463997
> 
> If I can reach 4000MT/s easily on the 5 series Ryzen then I'm going to be bouncing. I'm dropping a lot of money on this, I've never been in this position before with money and I'm like a kid in a sweet shop LOL


Yes they are essentially always the same IC from Samsung.
The difference is the binning; the expensive kits are, in theory, cherry picked.
Tested thorughly, again at least in theory, at that frequency, timings and voltage they are sold.
If you are really lucky you could get the same with any other low-grade kit but it doesn't happens so often.

There are also other factors, like if Single or Dual Rank or the PCB layout and in general the quality of the other components and the assembly.
But a kit sold for 4000 MHz CL16 at 1.40v must work with that settings; otherwise either is broken or not compatible with the board.
I know the board can do 4200 MHz and the kit is way better than the CL19 kit so it's a matter of compatibility.


----------



## Nighthog

I'm having not much luck going above 4133Mhz on the HyperX kit with single rank 16GB sticks.

I've found that as soon as you try 4200Mhz the system really want to reboot all of a sudden consistently. 
The only solution to make it no do so is to go with less voltage. 1.500V reboots the whole time while 1.450V it happens on occasion but makes it impossible to use, it's too frequent. 
Right now 1.400V seems to have stopped it for now.
I tried really most things I could think of and they didn't help, I wonder what the issue is. Being constrained on the use of voltage like on this kit isn't the best result I was after.

I did a search on the part numbers and it's "twin-die" Micron memory.


----------



## ManniX-ITA

Not impressive but decent results so far at 3800 MHz:
















































Code:


SiSoftware Sandra

Benchmark Results
Inter-Core Bandwidth : 102.24GB/s
Results Interpretation : Higher Scores mean Better Performance.
Binary Numeral System (base 2) : 1GB(/s) = 1024MB(/s), 1MB(/s) = 1024kB(/s), 1kB(/s) = 1024 bytes(/s), etc.

Benchmark Results
Inter-Core Latency : 43.7ns
Results Interpretation : Lower Scores mean Better Performance.
Decimal Numeral System (base 10) : 1s = 1000ms, 1ms = 1000µs, 1µs = 1000ns, etc.

Performance per Thread
Inter-Core Bandwidth : 6.39GB/s
No. Threads : 16
Results Interpretation : Higher Scores mean Better Performance.
Binary Numeral System (base 2) : 1GB(/s) = 1024MB(/s), 1MB(/s) = 1024kB(/s), 1kB(/s) = 1024 bytes(/s), etc.

Performance vs. Power
Processor(s) Power : 66.97W
Inter-Core Bandwidth : 1563.22MB/s/W
Results Interpretation : Higher Scores mean Better Performance.
Inter-Core Latency : 6.53ns/W
Results Interpretation : Lower Scores mean Better Performance.

Capacity vs. Power
Total Cache Size : 554.28kB/W
Results Interpretation : Higher Scores mean Better Performance.

Performance vs. Speed
Inter-Core Bandwidth : 23.14MB/s/MHz
Results Interpretation : Higher Scores mean Better Performance.
Inter-Core Latency : 0.10ns/MHz
Results Interpretation : Lower Scores mean Better Performance.

Detailed Results
Processor Affinity : U0-U1 U2-U3 U4-U5 U6-U7 U8-U9 U10-U11 U12-U13 U14-U15
U0-U2 Data Latency : 26.1ns
U0-U4 Data Latency : 26.3ns
U0-U6 Data Latency : 26.0ns
U0-U8 Data Latency : 64.0ns
U0-U10 Data Latency : 63.2ns
U0-U12 Data Latency : 62.4ns
U0-U14 Data Latency : 61.8ns
U0-U1 Data Latency : 10.3ns
U0-U3 Data Latency : 26.1ns
U0-U5 Data Latency : 26.3ns
U0-U7 Data Latency : 26.1ns
U0-U9 Data Latency : 64.8ns
U0-U11 Data Latency : 60.1ns
U0-U13 Data Latency : 63.0ns
U0-U15 Data Latency : 62.4ns
U2-U4 Data Latency : 26.0ns
U2-U6 Data Latency : 25.5ns
U2-U8 Data Latency : 61.4ns
U2-U10 Data Latency : 61.2ns
U2-U12 Data Latency : 61.6ns
U2-U14 Data Latency : 62.7ns
U2-U1 Data Latency : 25.7ns
U2-U3 Data Latency : 10.3ns
U2-U5 Data Latency : 26.1ns
U2-U7 Data Latency : 25.5ns
U2-U9 Data Latency : 60.0ns
U2-U11 Data Latency : 59.8ns
U2-U13 Data Latency : 63.0ns
U2-U15 Data Latency : 61.5ns
U4-U6 Data Latency : 26.0ns
U4-U8 Data Latency : 62.7ns
U4-U10 Data Latency : 61.5ns
U4-U12 Data Latency : 59.2ns
U4-U14 Data Latency : 61.3ns
U4-U1 Data Latency : 26.1ns
U4-U3 Data Latency : 26.0ns
U4-U5 Data Latency : 10.9ns
U4-U7 Data Latency : 26.0ns
U4-U9 Data Latency : 61.4ns
U4-U11 Data Latency : 57.4ns
U4-U13 Data Latency : 62.6ns
U4-U15 Data Latency : 56.3ns
U6-U8 Data Latency : 59.4ns
U6-U10 Data Latency : 61.7ns
U6-U12 Data Latency : 57.4ns
U6-U14 Data Latency : 60.0ns
U6-U1 Data Latency : 26.1ns
U6-U3 Data Latency : 25.6ns
U6-U5 Data Latency : 26.0ns
U6-U7 Data Latency : 9.6ns
U6-U9 Data Latency : 59.5ns
U6-U11 Data Latency : 60.7ns
U6-U13 Data Latency : 61.3ns
U6-U15 Data Latency : 57.9ns
U8-U10 Data Latency : 26.2ns
U8-U12 Data Latency : 26.4ns
U8-U14 Data Latency : 26.3ns
U8-U1 Data Latency : 63.9ns
U8-U3 Data Latency : 63.1ns
U8-U5 Data Latency : 61.4ns
U8-U7 Data Latency : 62.2ns
U8-U9 Data Latency : 10.2ns
U8-U11 Data Latency : 25.7ns
U8-U13 Data Latency : 26.4ns
U8-U15 Data Latency : 26.3ns
U10-U12 Data Latency : 26.3ns
U10-U14 Data Latency : 25.8ns
U10-U1 Data Latency : 62.2ns
U10-U3 Data Latency : 61.3ns
U10-U5 Data Latency : 60.5ns
U10-U7 Data Latency : 61.1ns
U10-U9 Data Latency : 26.1ns
U10-U11 Data Latency : 10.5ns
U10-U13 Data Latency : 26.3ns
U10-U15 Data Latency : 26.0ns
U12-U14 Data Latency : 26.2ns
U12-U1 Data Latency : 60.0ns
U12-U3 Data Latency : 60.3ns
U12-U5 Data Latency : 58.9ns
U12-U7 Data Latency : 62.4ns
U12-U9 Data Latency : 26.5ns
U12-U11 Data Latency : 26.4ns
U12-U13 Data Latency : 10.0ns
U12-U15 Data Latency : 26.2ns
U14-U1 Data Latency : 62.9ns
U14-U3 Data Latency : 59.6ns
U14-U5 Data Latency : 61.7ns
U14-U7 Data Latency : 56.3ns
U14-U9 Data Latency : 26.2ns
U14-U11 Data Latency : 25.9ns
U14-U13 Data Latency : 26.2ns
U14-U15 Data Latency : 10.0ns
U1-U3 Data Latency : 26.0ns
U1-U5 Data Latency : 26.2ns
U1-U7 Data Latency : 26.0ns
U1-U9 Data Latency : 64.1ns
U1-U11 Data Latency : 62.8ns
U1-U13 Data Latency : 59.9ns
U1-U15 Data Latency : 62.9ns
U3-U5 Data Latency : 26.0ns
U3-U7 Data Latency : 25.5ns
U3-U9 Data Latency : 62.4ns
U3-U11 Data Latency : 61.1ns
U3-U13 Data Latency : 63.4ns
U3-U15 Data Latency : 61.1ns
U5-U7 Data Latency : 26.1ns
U5-U9 Data Latency : 62.7ns
U5-U11 Data Latency : 55.8ns
U5-U13 Data Latency : 64.0ns
U5-U15 Data Latency : 58.6ns
U7-U9 Data Latency : 55.8ns
U7-U11 Data Latency : 60.4ns
U7-U13 Data Latency : 58.9ns
U7-U15 Data Latency : 60.7ns
U9-U11 Data Latency : 26.2ns
U9-U13 Data Latency : 26.6ns
U9-U15 Data Latency : 26.3ns
U11-U13 Data Latency : 26.3ns
U11-U15 Data Latency : 26.1ns
U13-U15 Data Latency : 26.2ns
1x 64bytes Blocks Bandwidth : 12.24GB/s
4x 64bytes Blocks Bandwidth : 21.42GB/s
4x 256bytes Blocks Bandwidth : 78.36GB/s
4x 1024bytes Blocks Bandwidth : 227.55GB/s
4x 4kB Blocks Bandwidth : 345.17GB/s
16x 4kB Blocks Bandwidth : 326GB/s
4x 64kB Blocks Bandwidth : 370.12GB/s
16x 64kB Blocks Bandwidth : 325.2GB/s
8x 256kB Blocks Bandwidth : 297.65GB/s
4x 1024kB Blocks Bandwidth : 291.91GB/s
8x 1024kB Blocks Bandwidth : 15.73GB/s
8x 4MB Blocks Bandwidth : 15.07GB/s

Benchmark Status
Result ID : AMD Ryzen 7 3800X 8-Core Processor (8C 16T 4.53GHz, 1.9GHz IMC, 8x 512kB L2, 2x 16MB L3)
Microcode : MU8F710021
Computer : GigaByte X570 AORUS MASTER X570 MB
Platform Compliance : x64
Buffering Used : No
No. Threads : 16
System Timer : 10MHz
Page Size : 2MB

Processor
Model : AMD Ryzen 7 3800X 8-Core Processor
Speed : 4.53GHz
Min/Max/Turbo Speed : 2.2GHz - 3.9GHz - 4.53GHz
Maximum Power : 66.97W - 134.37W
Cores per Processor : 8 Unit(s)
Cores per Compute Unit : 2 Unit(s)
Front Side Bus Speed : 100MHz
Revision/Stepping : 71 / 0
Microcode : MU8F710021
Latest Version : MU8F710026
L1D (1st Level) Data Cache : 8x 32kB, 8-Way, Exclusive, 64bytes Line Size, 2 Thread(s)
L1I (1st Level) Code Cache : 8x 32kB, 8-Way, Exclusive, 64bytes Line Size, 2 Thread(s)
L2 (2nd Level) Data/Unified Cache : 8x 512kB, 8-Way, Fully Inclusive, 64bytes Line Size, 2 Thread(s)
L3 (3rd Level) Data/Unified Cache : 2x 16MB, 16-Way, Exclusive, 64bytes Line Size, 8 Thread(s)

Memory Controller
Speed : 1.9GHz (100%)
Min/Max/Turbo Speed : 950MHz - 1.9GHz

Performance Enhancing Tips
Warning 242 : Dynamic OverClocking/Turbo engaged. Performance will not be consistent!
Tip 229 : CPU microcode update available. Check for an updated System BIOS with updated microcode.
Tip 2 : Double-click tip or press Enter while a tip is selected for more information about the tip.


----------



## Mullcom

Cpu-z 
Should you not clock threads?

Skickat från min SM-G973F via Tapatalk


----------



## ManniX-ITA

meridius said:


> version F31e (31/10/20) is now out for V1 motherboards of the master. I am on F11 still and don't know if its worth upgrading ?
> 
> Update AMD AGESA ComboV2 1.1.0.0 C for performance optimized on Ryzen 5000 series processors
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> X570 AORUS MASTER (rev. 1.0) Support | Motherboard - GIGABYTE U.K.
> 
> 
> Lasting Quality from GIGABYTE.GIGABYTE Ultra Durable™ motherboards bring together a unique blend of features and technologies that offer users the absolute ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.gigabyte.com


I have just updated and so far works fine.
Did a few benches and it's pretty solid.


----------



## ManniX-ITA

Mullcom said:


> Cpu-z
> Should you not clock threads?
> 
> Skickat från min SM-G973F via Tapatalk


Sorry I don't get it... what do you mean with clock threads?


----------



## Mullcom

And have test to change 100mhz to 101?


Skickat från min SM-G973F via Tapatalk


----------



## Mullcom

ManniX-ITA said:


> Sorry I don't get it... what do you mean with clock threads?


This









Skickat från min SM-G973F via Tapatalk


----------



## ManniX-ITA

Mullcom said:


> This
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skickat från min SM-G973F via Tapatalk


What would you like to see, the max clock frequencies for the cores with different threads load?


----------



## Onede

I have a 3700X with Gigabyte X570 Aorus. Everything is updated to latest components like BIOS/chipset drivers etc.

When i opening HW Monitor or CPU-Z. Everything freezing. No BSOD. The mouse freeze to. It just locks everythiing The only option is to press the reset button on the case.
I have done stability testing and results was fine. 

What is causing this?


----------



## BTTB

Hi there

Greetings.  

New X570 Master owner as of 2 weeks ago.  

Will be watching this thread closely.

Kind Regards,
BTTB.


----------



## bsmith27

ManniX-ITA said:


> Nope, this kit is not a good match for my Master.
> Maybe it's because it's a rel 1.0.
> Nothing above 3933 MHz works.
> I could go up to 4200 MHz with the Hynix DJR kit.
> 
> Probably going to consider a new board for the 5950x...
> But I really wouldn't like to buy another x570 with a he broken SATA controller.


Which Bios version are you running?


----------



## ManniX-ITA

Couldn't resist in doing some more minor tweaking 

Didn't get better latency but a bit better bandwidth.
Also testing with low ProcODT and CAD Bus settings which were the stability issue with the CL19 kit.
Didn't test properly for stability but I'm going to see now with real world usage...

@bsmith27 I'm using the latest F31e and so far it's a big A-Okay for me.
With this latest memory profile I have the most stable CPU-z bench ever; almost doesn't flinch from start to end.
Best of the best it's not even the perfect PBO profile; I'm not using the negative offset.
Have to test my OC tool so I'm going to keep it without offset for a while.
Despite that great results; bit underwhelming with all-core in CB20 and Geekbench 5.






































@Mullcom mate hope this is what you meant:


----------



## ManniX-ITA

Onede said:


> I have a 3700X with Gigabyte X570 Aorus. Everything is updated to latest components like BIOS/chipset drivers etc.
> 
> When i opening HW Monitor or CPU-Z. Everything freezing. No BSOD. The mouse freeze to. It just locks everythiing The only option is to press the reset button on the case.
> I have done stability testing and results was fine.
> 
> What is causing this?


Do you have Valorant installed?
Then it's probably their Vanguard anti-cheat virus...

Otherwise download Autoruns:








Autoruns for Windows - Sysinternals


See what programs are configured to startup automatically when your system boots and you login.



docs.microsoft.com





Go to the Drivers section, look for cpuz or HWInfo drivers and deselect them.
Then restart and try again.


----------



## kazukun

X570 Xtreme REV 1.0 
AORUS RGB Memory 4400MHz(DJR)
Up to 4600MHz


http://imgur.com/k6yuVNq

3800MHz IF1900


http://imgur.com/AIkz2NM


----------



## panni

ManniX-ITA said:


> @bsmith27 I'm using the latest F31e and so far it's a big A-Okay for me.
> With this latest memory profile I have the most stable CPU-z bench ever; almost doesn't flinch from start to end.


So F31e is actually good? Or "just as AGESA-bad" as F30?


----------



## ManniX-ITA

panni said:


> So F31e is actually good? Or "just as AGESA-bad" as F30?


Except the new AGESA which is much more difficult for memory OC and IF stability, seems a good one.


----------



## GoforceReloaded

Kha said:


> If anyone wonders IF the WHEA errors are still present on last F31e and if you can have 1900 fabric stable:
> Yes, WHEA still occurs and nothing has changed in this regard.


WHEA errors are only related to SOC Voltage, VDDG and AGESA.

I tested 5 ryzen (3900X *2-3950X-3900XT-3600XT) and i needed to raise the SOC Voltage to be stable with 1866FCLK+ with newer AGESA.

In my case, ~1.150V is perfectly stable for 1900-1933 FCLK (my 3900X can do 1933)., 1866FCLK need ~1.125V. (it may vary and depends on the vdroop and LLC level !)

I tested these CPU on few motherboards (MSI Godlike, Gigabyte X570 Xtreme and ASUS Crosshair), the result was the same. (so i'm laughing when people are saying all gigabyte motherboard are bad, but i agree that there's a bug with the AORUS X570 MASTER REV 1.0 (don't know for others REV 1.1 and 1.2), sometimes the boards appear to be DEAD and remove the cmos battery resolve this issue)

Newer AGESA need a different voltage to be stable with 1866-1900FCLK. *(everything below ~1.1000V on VSOC (SVI2) will cause whea errors with 1866+FCLK and 4 dimms of B die, at least in my case with my 5 CPU and 3-4 MB)*









I need to set 1.125V + LLC high in the bios to get 1.1062V on VSOC SVI2 with this 3900X (and X570 Xtreme). (actually testing stepping of 75mV between VDDG CCD-IOD and VSOC (1000-1075-1125))
Vsoc Auto with LLC auto is ~1.075-1.081V on SVI2 and cause plenty of whea errors *(only in idle, never when i'm using the PC lol)*.
Vsco Auto Turbo is approaching ~1.09V and can cause very rare whea error, 1.1000V+ on SVI2 is whea error free. (testing this since 10 days with AGESA 1.1.0.0 and F31B)


My computers are running 24h/24 so it's very easy for me to spot whea errors.


----------



## Veii

@kazukun & @ManniX-ITA ,
Can you two try & check the bios for the option TSME, inside AMD CBS
And at the same time disable Data Scrambling (Should be near NBIO or under a subsection MBIST)
~ both also inside AMD CBS
Can you check on 2:1 mode, if you get a 8ns cut please, compared to no change 2:1 mode 

If MBIST is enabled, it should work under Data-Eye Mode
But there seems to be a Bios & PSP Firmware issue near F20->F31a where MBIST enabled (usually ECC) does bug out

It's under the users own warranty, that bugging out PSP Firmware will require a forced downgrade & direct bios update, to fix
As PSP Firmware will only update, if the newer bios has a newer firmware
It does not downgrade
Just as a warning, as i had it bug out already.
But also had a good success with it

Request is, to check how TSME & Data-Scrambling state is on any bios after 1004ABB
And to check if 2:1 mode will see the strong improvement
Aida64 should show it, but if not - the detailed latency curve from SiSoftwareSandra MCE, will or won't show changes


----------



## ManniX-ITA

GoforceReloaded said:


> WHEA errors are only related to SOC Voltage, VDDG and AGESA.
> 
> I tested 5 ryzen (3900X *2-3950X-3900XT-3600XT) and i needed to raise the SOC Voltage to be stable with 1866FCLK+ with newer AGESA.
> 
> In my case, ~1.150V is perfectly stable for 1900-1933 FCLK (my 3900X can do 1933)., 1866FCLK need ~1.125V. (it may vary and depends on the vdroop and LLC level !)
> 
> I tested these CPU on few motherboards (MSI Godlike, Gigabyte X570 Xtreme and ASUS Crosshair), the result was the same. (so i'm laughing when people are saying all gigabyte motherboard are bad, but i agree that there's a bug with the AORUS X570 MASTER REV 1.0 (don't know for others REV 1.1 and 1.2), sometimes the boards appear to be DEAD and remove the cmos battery resolve this issue)
> 
> Newer AGESA need a different voltage to be stable with 1866-1900FCLK. *(everything below ~1.1000V on VSOC (SVI2) will cause whea errors with 1866+FCLK and 4 dimms of B die, at least in my case with my 5 CPU and 3-4 MB)*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I need to set 1.125V + LLC high in the bios to get 1.1062V on VSOC SVI2 with this 3900X (and X570 Xtreme). (actually testing stepping of 75mV between VDDG CCD-IOD and VSOC (1000-1075-1125))
> Vsoc Auto with LLC auto is ~1.075-1.081V on SVI2 and cause plenty of whea errors *(only in idle, never when i'm using the PC lol)*.
> Vsco Auto Turbo is approaching ~1.09V and can cause very rare whea error, 1.1000V+ on SVI2 is whea error free. (testing this since 10 days with AGESA 1.1.0.0 and F31B)
> 
> 
> My computers are running 24h/24 so it's very easy for me to spot whea errors.


I'm using VSOC 1.16v with LLC High and still get WHEA errors at 1900 IF.
It depends on the CPU cIOD binning.
Sometimes is possible to reduce it to a minimum or fix it with VDDG fine-tuning.
But sometimes no matter what it doesn't work or they come back even after months.


----------



## BTTB

F31e Bios
All Auto
XMP Enabled

Edit: Second week of owing the X570 Master board, still teething my way though things. 
Managed to figure out the Realtek Wake on Lan issue, so quite please there.


----------



## ManniX-ITA

Veii said:


> @kazukun & @ManniX-ITA ,
> Can you two try & check the bios for the option TSME, inside AMD CBS
> And at the same time disable Data Scrambling (Should be near NBIO or under a subsection MBIST)
> ~ both also inside AMD CBS
> Can you check on 2:1 mode, if you get a 8ns cut please, compared to no change 2:1 mode
> 
> If MBIST is enabled, it should work under Data-Eye Mode
> But there seems to be a Bios & PSP Firmware issue near F20->F31a where MBIST enabled (usually ECC) does bug out
> 
> It's under the users own warranty, that bugging out PSP Firmware will require a forced downgrade & direct bios update, to fix
> As PSP Firmware will only update, if the newer bios has a newer firmware
> It does not downgrade
> Just as a warning, as i had it bug out already.
> But also had a good success with it
> 
> Request is, to check how TSME & Data-Scrambling state is on any bios after 1004ABB
> And to check if 2:1 mode will see the strong improvement
> Aida64 should show it, but if not - the detailed latency curve from SiSoftwareSandra MCE, will or won't show changes


Mate, if you have some advice on the memory profile you are welcome to tell 

I'm not sure I understood exactly what to test and how...
But I'll check the BIOS options; Data Scrambling pretty sure it's there, TSME maybe not.
I should see a 8ns cut with IF 2:1 with both options disabled?
Should I check if they are enabled by default? But then how to check?


----------



## Mullcom

ManniX-ITA said:


> What would you like to see, the max clock frequencies for the cores with different threads load?


It's okey. I only notis it was not check. you should get better scores when threads is check [emoji736]. 

How about to higher socket clock speed? It can do some more boost for the system.
It's sett at 100mhz. Test to set it to 101mhz. 

More then 103 you probably get errors for sata. But 101 probably you can get away with.



Skickat från min SM-G973F via Tapatalk


----------



## bsmith27

ManniX-ITA said:


> Couldn't resist in doing some more minor tweaking
> 
> Didn't get better latency but a bit better bandwidth.
> Also testing with low ProcODT and CAD Bus settings which were the stability issue with the CL19 kit.
> Didn't test properly for stability but I'm going to see now with real world usage...
> 
> @bsmith27 I'm using the latest F31e and so far it's a big A-Okay for me.
> With this latest memory profile I have the most stable CPU-z bench ever; almost doesn't flinch from start to end.
> Best of the best it's not even the perfect PBO profile; I'm not using the negative offset.
> Have to test my OC tool so I'm going to keep it without offset for a while.
> Despite that great results; bit underwhelming with all-core in CB20 and Geekbench 5.
> 
> View attachment 2464029
> 
> 
> View attachment 2464031
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2464032
> 
> 
> View attachment 2464033
> 
> 
> @Mullcom mate hope this is what you meant:
> 
> View attachment 2464034
> 
> 
> View attachment 2464035
> 
> 
> View attachment 2464036
> 
> 
> View attachment 2464037
> 
> 
> View attachment 2464038
> 
> 
> View attachment 2464039
> 
> 
> View attachment 2464040
> 
> 
> View attachment 2464041


----------



## Dreams-Visions

ManniX-ITA said:


> Nope, this kit is not a good match for my Master.
> Maybe it's because it's a rel 1.0.
> Nothing above 3933 MHz works.
> I could go up to 4200 MHz with the Hynix DJR kit.
> 
> Probably going to consider a new board for the 5950x...
> But I really wouldn't like to buy another x570 with a he broken SATA controller.


this hurts to read. mostly because also being on a rev 1 board, I am now unable to determine if my issue is the memory or the mobo. As a result, I don't know which lever to pull (replace the memory or replace the board). I have 2 weeks left with this ram kit before my return window expires and I'm getting frustrated just thinking about this.


----------



## ManniX-ITA

Mullcom said:


> It's okey. I only notis it was not check. you should get better scores when threads is check [emoji736].
> 
> How about to higher socket clock speed? It can do some more boost for the system.
> It's sett at 100mhz. Test to set it to 101mhz.
> 
> More then 103 you probably get errors for sata. But 101 probably you can get away with.
> 
> 
> 
> Skickat från min SM-G973F via Tapatalk


AFAIK the threads option is just to set the max number of threads, shouldn't give a better score.
About the BCLK for me it's causing issues after 100.3 and only 0.3 on top is hardly noticeable.
Not worth the loss of stability...


----------



## Mullcom

ManniX-ITA said:


> AFAIK the threads option is just to set the max number of threads, shouldn't give a better score.
> About the BCLK for me it's causing issues after 100.3 and only 0.3 on top is hardly noticeable.
> Not worth the loss of stability...


If that so. Then it not worth it.


Skickat från min SM-G973F via Tapatalk


----------



## ManniX-ITA

Dreams-Visions said:


> this hurts to read. mostly because also being on a rev 1 board, I am now unable to determine if my issue is the memory or the mobo. As a result, I don't know which lever to pull (replace the memory or replace the board). I have 2 weeks left with this ram kit before my return window expires and I'm getting frustrated just thinking about this.


From what I've tested and seen around and posted here the Hynix DJR kits can go at high frequency with the Master rel 1.0.
Which is not really worthwhile considering the horrible timings.
Didn't see anyone posting results with Samsung B-die at 4000 and over.
Indeed those ones seems to have issues.
I'm not sure there are viable options for this motherboard.
If it's going to be possible and worthwhile to run at 4000 and over with the new 5000s I'll think about replacing the board.


----------



## ManniX-ITA

Veii said:


> @kazukun & @ManniX-ITA ,
> Can you two try & check the bios for the option TSME, inside AMD CBS
> And at the same time disable Data Scrambling (Should be near NBIO or under a subsection MBIST)
> ~ both also inside AMD CBS
> Can you check on 2:1 mode, if you get a 8ns cut please, compared to no change 2:1 mode
> 
> If MBIST is enabled, it should work under Data-Eye Mode
> But there seems to be a Bios & PSP Firmware issue near F20->F31a where MBIST enabled (usually ECC) does bug out
> 
> It's under the users own warranty, that bugging out PSP Firmware will require a forced downgrade & direct bios update, to fix
> As PSP Firmware will only update, if the newer bios has a newer firmware
> It does not downgrade
> Just as a warning, as i had it bug out already.
> But also had a good success with it
> 
> Request is, to check how TSME & Data-Scrambling state is on any bios after 1004ABB
> And to check if 2:1 mode will see the strong improvement
> Aida64 should show it, but if not - the detailed latency curve from SiSoftwareSandra MCE, will or won't show changes


Didn't really understood the MBIST topic 
It's disabled by default and if I enable it doesn't POST and the BIOS profile is reset.

The TSME and Data Scrambling in Auto are Disabled, below the screenshots.
More than an 8ns improvement I see a 12ns degradation if enabled.

Auto:



















Enabled:



















Disabled:






















GoforceReloaded said:


> WHEA errors are only related to SOC Voltage, VDDG and AGESA.
> 
> I tested 5 ryzen (3900X *2-3950X-3900XT-3600XT) and i needed to raise the SOC Voltage to be stable with 1866FCLK+ with newer AGESA.
> 
> In my case, ~1.150V is perfectly stable for 1900-1933 FCLK (my 3900X can do 1933)., 1866FCLK need ~1.125V. (it may vary and depends on the vdroop and LLC level !)
> 
> I tested these CPU on few motherboards (MSI Godlike, Gigabyte X570 Xtreme and ASUS Crosshair), the result was the same. (so i'm laughing when people are saying all gigabyte motherboard are bad, but i agree that there's a bug with the AORUS X570 MASTER REV 1.0 (don't know for others REV 1.1 and 1.2), sometimes the boards appear to be DEAD and remove the cmos battery resolve this issue)
> 
> Newer AGESA need a different voltage to be stable with 1866-1900FCLK. *(everything below ~1.1000V on VSOC (SVI2) will cause whea errors with 1866+FCLK and 4 dimms of B die, at least in my case with my 5 CPU and 3-4 MB)*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I need to set 1.125V + LLC high in the bios to get 1.1062V on VSOC SVI2 with this 3900X (and X570 Xtreme). (actually testing stepping of 75mV between VDDG CCD-IOD and VSOC (1000-1075-1125))
> Vsoc Auto with LLC auto is ~1.075-1.081V on SVI2 and cause plenty of whea errors *(only in idle, never when i'm using the PC lol)*.
> Vsco Auto Turbo is approaching ~1.09V and can cause very rare whea error, 1.1000V+ on SVI2 is whea error free. (testing this since 10 days with AGESA 1.1.0.0 and F31B)
> 
> 
> My computers are running 24h/24 so it's very easy for me to spot whea errors.


Forgot to mention that another important point about VSOC is performances, not only WHEA errors.
To get good scores with an high IF clock and memory OC you need a higher voltage on VSOC.
Otherwise is going to suffer.


----------



## MikeS3000

Why does raising VSOC above 1.100v causing hard crashes and reboots? I tried 1125 and the system hard crashed under load. I thought that the latest BIOS likes slightly higher than 1.100v to minimize WHEA errors.


----------



## ryouiki

I finally solved the mystery of invalid opcode/no booting to legacy OS's.

Removing CMOS etc. didn't work, deleting RAID volume/destroying array didn't work, flashing F10, F11, F20, F30, F31e didn't work....

What it looks like the problem was is that if you Q-Flash+ the board while in Single-BIOS mode, apparently the board wants to also flash the secondary BIOS, but since it can't switch it gets stuck somehow and breaks legacy booting.

I ended up resolving it by putting board back in Dual-BIOS mode, running Q-Flash+ with F30, letting it update both the Main/Backup BIOS, and then putting board back in Single-BIOS mode. Now I can boot to FreeDOS/MS-DOS whenever I want.


----------



## KedarWolf

ryouiki said:


> I finally solved the mystery of invalid opcode/no booting to legacy OS's.
> 
> Removing CMOS etc. didn't work, deleting RAID volume/destroying array didn't work, flashing F10, F11, F20, F30, F31e didn't work....
> 
> What it looks like the problem was is that if you Q-Flash+ the board while in Single-BIOS mode, apparently the board wants to also flash the secondary BIOS, but since it can't switch it gets stuck somehow and breaks legacy booting.
> 
> I ended up resolving it by putting board back in Dual-BIOS mode, running Q-Flash+ with F30, letting it update both the Main/Backup BIOS, and then putting board back in Single-BIOS mode. Now I can boot to FreeDOS/MS-DOS whenever I want.


Glad you figured it out.


----------



## Veii

ManniX-ITA said:


> Didn't really understood the MBIST topic
> It's disabled by default and if I enable it doesn't POST and the BIOS profile is reset.
> 
> The TSME and Data Scrambling in Auto are Disabled, below the screenshots.
> More than an 8ns improvement I see a 12ns degradation if enabled.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Auto:
> 
> View attachment 2464076
> 
> 
> View attachment 2464077
> 
> 
> Enabled:
> 
> View attachment 2464078
> 
> 
> View attachment 2464079
> 
> 
> Disabled:
> 
> View attachment 2464080
> 
> 
> View attachment 2464081


I can see only 1:1 mode results
The latency curve should be used as comparison source
Looking at it alone doesn't do much 

The MBIST part, makes bugs ~ but hangs together with the Memory Training
It refusing to post, is one of the bugs ~ but i'm happy that it didn't do harm to you and you can boot 1900 without issues after using it (without having to flash back and forth)

One part of the question is answered, ty
Soo they do have it disabled by design on these bioses
Yes, the latency difference was around 8-10ns , 12 sounds in the realm of possibilities

This AMD paper might answer couple of questions about SOC/Fabric powerstates and how to fix instability with current bioses


----------



## mgardiner73

ManniX-ITA said:


> VDDG IOD, you have to try fine-tune higher or maybe lower than 1000mV.
> For fine-tuning you need to enable Uncore OC if the AMD OC menu otherwise will be auto-corrected in 25mV steps.


@ManniX-ITA 

Hi again Manni,

I've tried VDDG IOD 0.900v - 1.050v and cannot seem to eliminate that slightly crackling that's appearing while idle (when a sound plays that is, I should clarify that it's not a constant hiss/distortion). Would you happen to have any other suggestions to try? 

Thank you.


----------



## ManniX-ITA

mgardiner73 said:


> @ManniX-ITA
> 
> Hi again Manni,
> 
> I've tried VDDG IOD 0.900v - 1.050v and cannot seem to eliminate that slightly crackling that's appearing while idle (when a sound plays that is, I should clarify that it's not a constant hiss/distortion). Would you happen to have any other suggestions to try?
> 
> Thank you.


If you can't fix it adjusting just VDDG IOD it's more complex...
Try with different VDDG CCD; mine works only at 950.
Slightly lower and the crackling explodes, slightly higher and I have the same as you.

Then you could have to raise VSOC; at 1.100mV for me it's crackling, have to go above 1.120 at IF 1800 and above 1.150mV for IF 1900.
Right now I'm at 1.160mV which is stable and very performing.

It's not only important the voltage but also the LLC.
If your board has the VSOC LLC try raising it to at least High.
Otherwise raise the CPU LCC.
I was able to keep Medium LLC on VSOC but with IF 1900 and tighter timings had to raise to High to avoid crackling and USB vdroops.


----------



## ManniX-ITA

MikeS3000 said:


> Why does raising VSOC above 1.100v causing hard crashes and reboots? I tried 1125 and the system hard crashed under load. I thought that the latest BIOS likes slightly higher than 1.100v to minimize WHEA errors.


Seems weird, shouldn't...
Did you set Uncore OC to Enable?
Something so brutal could be the VDDG got too close to the VSOC voltage.
If you set Uncore it shouldn't be auto-corrected.
Otherwise raise the LLC, could be it had a high vdroop.
Try with something a bit higher, like 1150mV.


----------



## ManniX-ITA

Veii said:


> I can see only 1:1 mode results
> The latency curve should be used as comparison source
> Looking at it alone doesn't do much
> 
> The MBIST part, makes bugs ~ but hangs together with the Memory Training
> It refusing to post, is one of the bugs ~ but i'm happy that it didn't do harm to you and you can boot 1900 without issues after using it (without having to flash back and forth)
> 
> One part of the question is answered, ty
> Soo they do have it disabled by design on these bioses
> Yes, the latency difference was around 8-10ns , 12 sounds in the realm of possibilities
> 
> This AMD paper might answer couple of questions about SOC/Fabric powerstates and how to fix instability with current bioses


I tried already almost everything that is exposed in the AMD CBS 

Had hopes for the DF C-States to help with WHEA errors but doesn't look like.
I see in the paper is linked to the CPU C-States.
Since my CPU doesn't like the EDC bug, I have Global C-States disabled.
This explains why I didn't see any difference.
Seems not going to help at least for me, maybe works for those using C-States.

At the end I couldn't find anything helpful except the PMU training which wasn't exposed before.


----------



## Mullcom

How difficult is it to remove cpu cover?

Skickat från min SM-G973F via Tapatalk


----------



## ManniX-ITA

Mullcom said:


> How difficult is it to remove cpu cover?
> 
> Skickat från min SM-G973F via Tapatalk


Do you mean delid?


----------



## Mullcom

ManniX-ITA said:


> Do you mean delid?


Yes. I just did see that. Like he sad. Not worth it. But I can gain a bit knowledge. And if it bricks. I have good reason to buy 5950x 

Skickat från min SM-G973F via Tapatalk


----------



## ManniX-ITA

Mullcom said:


> Yes. I just did see that. Like he sad. Not worth it. But I can gain a bit knowledge. And if it bricks. I have good reason to buy 5950x
> 
> Skickat från min SM-G973F via Tapatalk


Indeed it's a good reason eheheh


----------



## BTTB

Hello Guys

Some help setting up Raid 1 and Raid 0 please.

After my experience with the Realtek Lan issue and several Bios resets, I don't trust the X570 Master Bios and the boards Raid capabilities in setting up my home Cloud and a place to store documents, music, family pictures and other stuff over and above what I store in the Cloud like business invoices etc.

My 2 x 6Tb Ironwolf Pro Hdds are coming tomorrow and I thought it prudent to ditch the boards Raid's options and rather utilise a separate PCI Card for this purpose.
You guys know this board well. Could you recommend a PCI Card that would be a solid performer with good driver support into the future, something I can move to other motherboards as time goes by without breaking the Raid 1 setup.

That all been said and asked.
Is it even advisable to run Raid 0 using the first two NVME slots. I have one 1TB Aorus Gen 4 NVMe drive in slot one, the second one is coming tomorrow.

Raid 0 for Windows and systems files
Raid 1 for storage on separate PCI expansion card.

Lastly, which PCI slot would you utilise for the Raid card.

Thank you.

Regards,
BTTB


----------



## ManniX-ITA

BTTB said:


> Hello Guys
> 
> Some help setting up Raid 1 and Raid 0 please.
> 
> After my experience with the Realtek Lan issue and several Bios resets, I don't trust the X570 Master Bios and the boards Raid capabilities in setting up my home Cloud and a place to store documents, music, family pictures and other stuff over and above what I store in the Cloud like business invoices etc.
> 
> My 2 x 6Tb Ironwolf Pro Hdds are coming tomorrow and I thought it prudent to ditch the boards Raid's options and rather utilise a separate PCI Card for this purpose.
> You guys know this board well. Could you recommend a PCI Card that would be a solid performer with good driver support into the future, something I can move to other motherboards as time goes by without breaking the Raid 1 setup.
> 
> That all been said and asked.
> Is it even advisable to run Raid 0 using the first two NVME slots. I have one 1TB Aorus Gen 4 NVMe drive in slot one, the second one is coming tomorrow.
> 
> Raid 0 for Windows and systems files
> Raid 1 for storage on separate PCI expansion card.
> 
> Lastly, which PCI would you utilise for the Raid card.
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> Regards,
> BTTB


Good idea not to use the x570 SATA controller, is bugged.

There's nothing much left today to my knowledge other than the LSI cards.
Not expensive, wide drivers support, good performances:






Amazon.com: SAS9211-8I 8PORT Int 6GB Sata+SAS Pcie 2.0: Electronics


Buy SAS9211-8I 8PORT Int 6GB Sata+SAS Pcie 2.0: RAID Controllers - Amazon.com ✓ FREE DELIVERY possible on eligible purchases



www.amazon.com





RAID 5 is only software but if you want to use 0/1/1E/10 should be hardware.

If you are going to use Raid 0 on the boot just do regular backups on the RAID array.
Yes these SSDs have proven be reliable but it's still Raid 0... something goes wrong and all is lost.

Check the document in attach; you have to use the 3rd PCIe slot to avoid sharing bandwidth with the GPU.
But it's limited to x4 bandwidth.
Or the 2nd PCIe slot if sharing the bandwidth is not an issue and you want to use the x8 bandwidth on the RAID controller.


----------



## Kha

@ManniX-ITA 

So, after some chance to resell at a good price the 3900x / X570 Aourus Pro that I have now, I wonder what is the best X570 out there and if I could find a better one than this Aorus Pro ? Can you please give me some advice ?


----------



## KedarWolf

Kha said:


> @ManniX-ITA
> 
> So, after some chance to resell at a good price the 3900x / X570 Aourus Pro that I have now, I wonder what is the best X570 out there and if I could find a better one than this Aorus Pro ? Can you please give me some advice ?


Some peeps have moved from the problematic Gigabyte X570 boards to the MSI X570 Unify and are quite pleased with it.


----------



## Kha

KedarWolf said:


> Some peeps have moved from the problematic Gigabyte X570 boards to the MSI X570 Unify and are quite pleased with it.


Ok, good to know, any other good option ?


----------



## Kha

Also, wth is happening here, everytime I check the forum I get a Captcha test, you guys get it too ?

Started to happen in the last days, was normal before.


----------



## BTTB

KedarWolf said:


> Some peeps have moved from the problematic Gigabyte X570 boards to the MSI X570 Unify and are quite pleased with it.


I looked at this motherboard but the Company we buy from only does Gigabyte and Asus. 
I was going to go with Asus but apparently in our country there have been warranty issues recently due to a change in the management company here, so ended up with the Aorus.
Looked long and hard at the X570 Unify, don't require or like RGB.


----------



## MikeS3000

ManniX-ITA said:


> Seems weird, shouldn't...
> Did you set Uncore OC to Enable?
> Something so brutal could be the VDDG got too close to the VSOC voltage.
> If you set Uncore it shouldn't be auto-corrected.
> Otherwise raise the LLC, could be it had a high vdroop.
> Try with something a bit higher, like 1150mV.


Uncore OC is enabled. On my cpu the closer I get to 1.1v on SOC the more likely for a crash. If I go slightly over then I will definitely hard crash. I've replicated this with VDDG and VDDP even set to auto so the board should adjust. Higher LLC makes it worse. So, I'm back to trying settings at 1.1v soc and auto LLC with varying VDDG and VDDP settings.


----------



## ManniX-ITA

Kha said:


> If anyone wonders IF the WHEA errors are still present on last F31e and if you can have 1900 fabric stable:
> Yes, WHEA still occurs and nothing has changed in this regard.


Can you please check again at IF 1900?

Which VDDP are you using now?

Test with a higher voltage if you can get rid of WHEA errors.
If you are using 900mV set 1000mV.
Set it to 50mV or 100mV above your current value.
But not above VDDG and keep a good distance from VSOC.
Best would be to keep VSOC at 1.15v for this test.

Use y-cruncher default stress test, one or two iterations should be enough to trigger a WHEA Code 19.

I had a sharp increase of Code 19 and also random SATA corruption with the new kit.
It's rocking hard to the limit the IF.
Raising the VDDP to 1000mV from 900mV seems to have fixed it.
I can't get anymore Code 19 with y-cruncher, before it was almost instant.



Kha said:


> Ok, good to know, any other good option ?


I didn't scout lately.
The Unify is a solid option.
But also a bit limited in features, like SATA and USB ports.
Was interested in the MAG Tomahawk but hadn't time to read enough about it.



MikeS3000 said:


> Uncore OC is enabled. On my cpu the closer I get to 1.1v on SOC the more likely for a crash. If I go slightly over then I will definitely hard crash. I've replicated this with VDDG and VDDP even set to auto so the board should adjust. Higher LLC makes it worse. So, I'm back to trying settings at 1.1v soc and auto LLC with varying VDDG and VDDP settings.


Could be a very bad binning of the cIOD...
You can try as well an higher VDDP to see if it's the memory channel.
Up to which max did you test?


----------



## Nighthog

Anyone have had trouble with reboots on high frequency with memory if using too much voltage?
This Micron 16GBit is weird @ 4200+ 
4200Mhz works with 1.400V but go 1.450V or 1.500, instant reboots, the more voltage the more reboots,
4266Mhz I almost got working ~1.350V but it would still reboot after ~10min in windows. 1.400V is instant reboot territory. 

More frequency and the voltage limit goes down and down. No errors, just a reboot, on occasion might corrupt files if doing such.
RTTPARK had a slight effect on it but didn't fix the issue. I've not seen any similar behaviour ever before. 
procODT seems to have no effect 30-40Ohm does nothing.
I was really keen to have wanted to try to see how far in frequency this kit would go but this reboot issue with this kit of memory is putting a stop to all efforts. 

No errors, just a reboot all of a sudden. LLC had not effect as I could see, neither SoC voltage.


----------



## ManniX-ITA

Nighthog said:


> Anyone have had trouble with reboots on high frequency with memory if using too much voltage?
> This Micron 16GBit is weird @ 4200+
> 4200Mhz works with 1.400V but go 1.450V or 1.500, instant reboots, the more voltage the more reboots,
> 4266Mhz I almost got working ~1.350V but it would still reboot after ~10min in windows. 1.400V is instant reboot territory.
> 
> More frequency and the voltage limit goes down and down. No errors, just a reboot, on occasion might corrupt files if doing such.
> RTTPARK had a slight effect on it but didn't fix the issue. I've not seen any similar behaviour ever before.
> procODT seems to have no effect 30-40Ohm does nothing.
> I was really keen to have wanted to try to see how far in frequency this kit would go but this reboot issue with this kit of memory is putting a stop to all efforts.
> 
> No errors, just a reboot all of a sudden. LLC had not effect as I could see, neither SoC voltage.


The previous CL19 kit were doing this and I had to raise ProcODT to 48 Ohm.
Did you try pumping up the VDDP instead of VDIMM?


----------



## Nighthog

ManniX-ITA said:


> The previous CL19 kit were doing this and I had to raise ProcODT to 48 Ohm.
> Did you try pumping up the VDDP instead of VDIMM?


I've tried VDDP in the 1000-1100V range but didn't see a effect, Not tested 48Ohm yet.


----------



## Kha

ManniX-ITA said:


> Can you please check again at IF 1900?


Sadly, no. After several hours of testing, I went back to F22.


----------



## ManniX-ITA

Kha said:


> Sadly, no. After several hours of testing, I went back to F22.


No worries. It's a common problem so someone else will soon fall in the same issue


----------



## ManniX-ITA

VDDP at 1000mV wasn't enough; I had no WHEA errors during y-cruncher but still got while playing.
So far seems I managed to fix it or reduce it consistently upping VDDG IOD from 1050mV to 1100mV.


----------



## Kha

As a parenthesis, I just ordered Ryzen 5800x . Found it at quite a good price on some local retailer, though dunno if it was a bad idea to go for 8 cores instead of 12. What you think @ManniX-ITA, what you will personally go for ?


----------



## Mullcom

Kha said:


> As a parenthesis, I just ordered Ryzen 5800x . Found it at quite a good price on some local retailer, though dunno if it was a bad idea to go for 8 cores instead of 12. What you think @ManniX-ITA, what you will personally go for ?


Yes. I think most of day to day work, we don't use all the cores of the CPU. Software engineers need to rebuild all software to get the full potential. 

But some off us like the power and go for the best of the best 

I want 5950x but I have no use for it. LoL

Skickat från min SM-G973F via Tapatalk


----------



## asdf893

edit: I have the x570 aorus master rev1.1 and I'm considering rev1.2 of the same board.

I have rev 1.1 of this board. Should I sell it used (and likely incur a $100-150 USD loss) in order to buy a new master to get rev 1.2? I'm getting ready for 5950x for some gaming+OBS recording. Current ram is corsair dom plat 4x16gb 3600 kit running at 3600 XMP. Thanks.


----------



## bsmith27

ManniX-ITA said:


> VDDP at 1000mV wasn't enough; I had no WHEA errors during y-cruncher but still got while playing.
> So far seems I managed to fix it or reduce it consistently upping VDDG IOD from 1050mV to 1100mV.


What is your current Cinebench 20 score?


----------



## pcmaster69

So I'm wondering if I should overclock my ram? I have the aorus master rev 1.1 with a 3950x and 128 GB corsair vengeance RGB pro ram 3600 CL 18. I'm currently using it with xmp and it works fine except for some high latency. I'm not sure how to overclock the ram.


----------



## ManniX-ITA

Kha said:


> As a parenthesis, I just ordered Ryzen 5800x . Found it at quite a good price on some local retailer, though dunno if it was a bad idea to go for 8 cores instead of 12. What you think @ManniX-ITA, what you will personally go for ?


I will go for a 5950x this time 
Not that I really need it but I'm curious to see how it goes with my TECs.
Got the 3800x instead of the 3900x cause I thought a single CCD would boost easier.
But it doesn't, what really matters is the binning and going up is better.

Except benchmarks of course, this 3800x is really fast.
If you don't need the additional cores the 5800x it's a good choice.
It could have an edge on the IF and memory OC speed vs the bigger brothers.



asdf893 said:


> edit: I have the x570 aorus master rev1.1 and I'm considering rev1.2 of the same board.
> 
> I have rev 1.1 of this board. Should I sell it used (and likely incur a $100-150 USD loss) in order to buy a new master to get rev 1.2? I'm getting ready for 5950x for some gaming+OBS recording. Current ram is corsair dom plat 4x16gb 3600 kit running at 3600 XMP. Thanks.


I don't remember the differences but I think were minor. Why would you want Rel 1.2?
The rel 1.0 has a different layout not the 1.1.



bsmith27 said:


> What is your current Cinebench 20 score?


Still have to run the benchmarks with these settings



pcmaster69 said:


> So I'm wondering if I should overclock my ram? I have the aorus master rev 1.1 with a 3950x and 128 GB corsair vengeance RGB pro ram 3600 CL 18. I'm currently using it with xmp and it works fine except for some high latency. I'm not sure how to overclock the ram.


I'd be curious to see what happens 
But I'll be honest, it can be a painful process. Especially if you don't know what to do.
Data corruption can occur very easily, is this a build you use also for business?


----------



## Kha

ManniX-ITA said:


> I will go for a 5950x this time
> Not that I really need it but I'm curious to see how it goes with my TECs.
> Got the 3800x instead of the 3900x cause I thought a single CCD would boost easier.
> But it doesn't, what really matters is the binning and going up is better.
> 
> Except benchmarks of course, this 3800x is really fast.
> If you don't need the additional cores the 5800x it's a good choice.
> It could have an edge on the IF and memory OC speed vs the bigger brothers.



Uh oh, that's a nice one lol ! Can you explain to me the "edge on the IF and memory OC vs the bigger ones" ?

Also, apparently people overclocked the 5900x to 5 ghz, how the heck they are doing this, via what bios settingss ?


----------



## Mullcom

Kha said:


> Uh oh, that's a nice one lol ! Can you explain to me the "edge on the IF and memory OC vs the bigger ones" ?
> 
> Also, apparently people overclocked the 5900x to 5 ghz, how the heck they are doing this, via what bios settingss ?


Hey. Kha!

Please add some information to your questions 

Any proof of other way around?

Skickat från min SM-G973F via Tapatalk


----------



## Nicked_Wicked

Kha said:


> As a parenthesis, I just ordered Ryzen 5800x . Found it at quite a good price on some local retailer, though dunno if it was a bad idea to go for 8 cores instead of 12. What you think @ManniX-ITA, what you will personally go for ?


The only shop that seems to be open for pre-order for me is Amazon and it costs €560 for the 5800X.

If they honoured AMD’s MSRP I would still be interested, but if these prices aren’t placeholders then it’s very expensive compared to the 3800X I got for €360 a few weeks after launch.

I don’t know what your use cases are but I know myself I will be doing some projects but even then I think more than 8 cores is rarely required, plus it’s a single CCD now within a single CCX since they can now fit 8 cores on CCD so it should have tangible latency benefits.


----------



## Veii

Kha said:


> Ok, good to know, any other good option ?


MSI X570 Tomahawk, if you need the Thunderbolt Header
MSI B550 Unify-X for overclocking

PCIe 4.0 chipset will negatively affect max FCLK (on new gens and on some zen 2's)
same goes for GPU 4.0 ~ up to users luck
X570 Strix-I (ITX)

These days, ASRock is not to recommend
B550 Taichi too expensive, ITX lineup underbuild or lacks a backplate with custom mounting system and interfearing XHCI chip on the back of the board
Probably the last good ones where X470 & X370 Taichi

ASUS Strix-E seems to be recommendable, but expensive


----------



## Kha

Mullcom said:


> Any proof of other way around?


Not sure I understand what you are trying to say. It's just some articles I read, that told the 5900x was overclocked tp 5 ghz and 5950x a bit over that. So I am asking how the heck did they do this, bios wise.



Nicked_Wicked said:


> I don’t know what your use cases are but I know myself I will be doing some projects but even then I think more than 8 cores is rarely required, plus it’s a single CCD now within a single CCX since they can now fit 8 cores on CCD so it should have tangible latency benefits.


The only situation I can see a 5800x coming ontop of the 5900x, would be a multicore application that would use strongly 7-8 cores. An even there, I am not sure the slightly smaller latency would trump the 100 mhz boost that the 5900x has.

Also, we still don't know if the 5900x is 6+6 or 8+4, because if it's the later, then it's game over in 100% of cases.


----------



## ManniX-ITA

Kha said:


> Uh oh, that's a nice one lol ! Can you explain to me the "edge on the IF and memory OC vs the bigger ones" ?
> 
> Also, apparently people overclocked the 5900x to 5 ghz, how the heck they are doing this, via what bios settingss ?


Meaning single CCD gives you more chances to reach higher IF clock and more stability under memory OC.
On average it's much more difficult to get a 3900x/3950x to work at IF 1900 than a 3800x.



Nicked_Wicked said:


> The only shop that seems to be open for pre-order for me is Amazon and it costs €560 for the 5800X.
> 
> If they honoured AMD’s MSRP I would still be interested, but if these prices aren’t placeholders then it’s very expensive compared to the 3800X I got for €360 a few weeks after launch.
> 
> I don’t know what your use cases are but I know myself I will be doing some projects but even then I think more than 8 cores is rarely required, plus it’s a single CCD now within a single CCX since they can now fit 8 cores on CCD so it should have tangible latency benefits.


Yes I really hope the prices at launch will not be such ridiculous... otherwise I'll wait.



Kha said:


> Not sure I understand what you are trying to say. It's just some articles I read, that told the 5900x was overclocked tp 5 ghz and 5950x a bit over that. So I am asking how the heck did they do this, bios wise.
> 
> 
> 
> The only situation I can see a 5800x coming ontop of the 5900x, would be a multicore application that would use strongly 7-8 cores. An even there, I am not sure the slightly smaller latency would trump the 100 mhz boost that the 5900x has.
> 
> Also, we still don't know if the 5900x is 6+6 or 8+4, because if it's the later, then it's game over in 100% of cases.


I think what you have read about was the max boost with PBO, not a static overclock.

The 5900x layout, like for the 3900x, is designed to recover the cores with 2 failed dies.
It's very likely to be kept the same 6+6 as before.


----------



## Kha

ManniX-ITA said:


> think what you have read about was the max boost with PBO, not a static overclock.


Yes ofc, but is there any reason why the 5800x can't reach 5 ghz too overclocked, as the 5900x and 5950x ? I mean, if the 5900x can do it, with 2 failed dies, right ?

quoting from AMD's flagship 16-core Ryzen 9 5950X was able to automatically overclock above 5 GHz

_"In the Geekbench 5 test , the new AMD flagship (5950x)was able to show the frequency value at 5.04 GHz."_

and

_"The Ryzen 9 5900X and Ryzen 7 5800X have also benefited from PBO technology. For the twelve- and eight-core chips, respectively, the maximum frequencies are declared at 4.8 and 4.7 GHz, respectively. However, in the same Geekbench 5, they were able to show the result at 4.94 and 4.84 GHz."_

It seems to me that they are basically overclocking n perfect line with the original clock, which is with 100 mhz less.

So, question: Can we remove this limit via Bios settings to go beyond this 100 mhz ? Because it definitely has to be an artificial limit here, imposed by AMD, I'm not buying any other theory.


----------



## ManniX-ITA

Kha said:


> Yes ofc, but is there any reason why the 5800x can't reach 5 ghz too overclocked, as the 5900x and 5950x ? I mean, if the 5900x can do it, with 2 failed dies, right ?


Cause it's a bad binning 
The good cores with 8 high quality dies will become the 1st or 2nd CCD for the 5950x.
The leftovers will become the CCD in the 5800x.
It could happen a 5800x will get a good binning but it's very rare like with the 3800x.


----------



## BTTB

ManniX-ITA said:


> Good idea not to use the x570 SATA controller, is bugged.
> 
> There's nothing much left today to my knowledge other than the LSI cards.
> Not expensive, wide drivers support, good performances:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Amazon.com: SAS9211-8I 8PORT Int 6GB Sata+SAS Pcie 2.0: Electronics
> 
> 
> Buy SAS9211-8I 8PORT Int 6GB Sata+SAS Pcie 2.0: RAID Controllers - Amazon.com ✓ FREE DELIVERY possible on eligible purchases
> 
> 
> 
> www.amazon.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RAID 5 is only software but if you want to use 0/1/1E/10 should be hardware.
> 
> If you are going to use Raid 0 on the boot just do regular backups on the RAID array.
> Yes these SSDs have proven be reliable but it's still Raid 0... something goes wrong and all is lost.
> 
> Check the document in attach; you have to use the 3rd PCIe slot to avoid sharing bandwidth with the GPU.
> But it's limited to x4 bandwidth.
> Or the 2nd PCIe slot if sharing the bandwidth is not an issue and you want to use the x8 bandwidth on the RAID controller.


Hi ManniX-ITA

Firstly, thanks for your input, much appreciated.

I do regularly image backups of my system and with my upcoming RAID 1 Array, those files can be stored there.

Here locally I found this Raid Card that is PCIe 3.0 and 8x.
My GFX Card is the Galax Geforce 970 which is PCIe 3.0.
I'll upgrade the GFX Card one of these days but I only play CS GO every now and then and it handles it fine.

The PC (see my specs) was built to be a little future proof for myself and business. My 5 year build if such a thing is possible these days. 

Put Raid Card in 2nd PCIe slot? The Raid 1 Setup will be for storage, music, docs etc.

Regards,
BTTB.


----------



## Kha

ManniX-ITA said:


> Cause it's a bad binning
> The good cores with 8 high quality dies will become the 1st or 2nd CCD for the 5950x.
> The leftovers will become the CCD in the 5800x.
> It could happen a 5800x will get a good binning but it's very rare like with the 3800x.


Obviously I understand the concept, but IF the 5900 dies would be THAT bad to actually have 2 of them cut out, then the 4.94 ghz overclock is not sustained by logic here and the 5900x should overclock worse than the 5800x, right ? 

Afaik this happened with the 3900x too, which overclocked worse than the 3800x.


----------



## ManniX-ITA

BTTB said:


> Hi ManniX-ITA
> 
> Firstly, thanks for your input, much appreciated.
> 
> I do regularly image backups of my system and with my upcoming RAID 1 Array, those files can be stored there.
> 
> Here locally I found this Raid Card that is PCIe 3.0 and 8x.
> My GFX Card is the Galax Geforce 970 which is PCIe 3.0.
> I'll upgrade the GFX Card one of these days but I only play CS GO every now and then and it handles it fine.
> 
> The PC (see my specs) was built to be a little future proof for myself and business. My 5 year build if such a thing is possible these days.
> 
> Put Raid Card in 2nd PCIe slot? The Raid 1 Setup will be for storage, music, docs etc.
> 
> Regards,
> BTTB.


You're welcome 
If you don't need massive speed use the 3rd slot at x4 and avoid messing with the GPU.
Unlikely you can saturate the x4 bandwidth anyway with a 1E configuration.
I would use 1E instead of Mirroring but check yourself the differences.

That card is more than ok; it's another LSI/Broadcom model, branded Supermicro.
Hope it's not insanely expensive as usually Supermicro brand adds $$$ on top.
But if that's what you can find locally go for it.


----------



## ManniX-ITA

Kha said:


> Obviously I understand the concept, but IF the 5900 dies would be THAT bad to actually have 2 of them cut out, then the 4.94 ghz overclock is not sustained by logic here and the 5900x should overclock worse than the 5800x, right ?
> 
> Afaik this happened with the 3900x too, which overclocked worse than the 3800x.


There's always 1 or 2 dies at least which are bad in a core and they drag down the whole CCX in how it can boost or sustain a static OC.
In the 3800x they are still there in the 3900x they are off.
Of course there's a tolerance and variance, if you have bad luck a 3900x can have bad dies or a 3800x can have all good dies.
But I've took mental notes of every boost and static OC that I could read about and I'm pretty sure now on average the 3900x/3950x they both do better than the 3800x.
They have both 2 CCDs and there's the binning lottery on the cIOD so on the IF and memory OC on average they do worse than the 3800x.


----------



## Mullcom

How do we know that? To know you need to be working with process.

How AMD place there components is only guess. This maybe also change overtime because how the cpu model demand look like.



Skickat från min SM-G973F via Tapatalk


----------



## ManniX-ITA

Mullcom said:


> How do we know that? To know you need to be working with process.
> 
> How AMD place there components is only guess. This maybe also change overtime because how the cpu model demand look like.
> 
> 
> 
> Skickat från min SM-G973F via Tapatalk


There's not much to guess, more than process is business


----------



## Kha

ManniX-ITA said:


> There's always 1 or 2 dies at least which are bad in a core and they drag down the whole CCX in how it can boost or sustain a static OC.
> In the 3800x they are still there in the 3900x they are off.
> Of course there's a tolerance and variance, if you have bad luck a 3900x can have bad dies or a 3800x can have all good dies.
> But I've took mental notes of every boost and static OC that I could read about and I'm pretty sure now on average the 3900x/3950x they both do better than the 3800x.
> They have both 2 CCDs and there's the binning lottery on the cIOD so on the IF and memory OC on average they do worse than the 3800x.


Understood, thanks alot. But still, if I would want to try to raise the boost of a 5800x to 5ghz or close, what should I do ?


----------



## Mullcom

God info fore you.



https://www.amd.com/en/support/kb/faq/cpu-pb2



To add one more factors is manufacturing process. Off course that don't tell anything about that because that don't want to say they made bad stuff [emoji12] 

Skickat från min SM-G973F via Tapatalk


----------



## ManniX-ITA

Kha said:


> Understood, thanks alot. But still, if I would want to try to raise the boost of a 5800x to 5ghz or close, what should I do ?


I can only wildly speculate on that 
Every processor model has an Fmax, the max boost achievable; for my 3800x is 4750 MHz.
Which is 250 MHz above the advertised 4.5 GHz. I can assume the Fmax for the 5800x could be 4950 MHz.
With a very good binning, an exceptional water cooling or better a chiller and maybe some BCLK OC and possibly the EDC bug maybe going over 5 GHz boost is possible.
I think it's too early to say.


----------



## Kha

Yeah guess so, I ordered already a 5800x (5900x there isn't yet on any offer here), but I am somehow tempted to go for a 12 core again. They are so smooth and do everything quite efortless. 

And man, can't wait to see what my Trident Silver Royal 4000 can do lol, they are rated 17-17-17-37, but I am bloody sure they can do much more.


----------



## Mullcom

Kha said:


> Yeah guess so, I ordered already a 5800x (5900x there isn't yet on any offer here), but I am somehow tempted to go for a 12 core again. They are so smooth and do everything quite efortless.
> 
> And man, can't wait to see what my Trident Silver Royal 4000 can do lol, they are rated 17-17-17-37, but I am bloody sure they can do much more.


Maybe this article you did see.

The Ryzen 9 5900X and Ryzen 7 5800X seem to benefit from PBO as well. The 12-core and octa-core chips are rated with a 4.8 GHz and 4.7 GHz boost clocks, respectively. Nonetheless, the Ryzen 9 5900X got as high as 4.94 GHz, while the Ryzen 7 5800X maxed out at 4.84 GHz.










AMD Ryzen 9 5950X 16-Core CPU Hits 5 GHz Without Breaking A Sweat


A result on Geekbench 5 shows the Ryzen 9 5950X's potential.




www.tomshardware.com





Skickat från min SM-G973F via Tapatalk


----------



## panni

Out of curiosity: Why are we testing memory kits at ~4000+ speeds on zen2 right now? I mean yes, you can sort of see where your kit is able to go, but there's still a lot of open questions regarding the IMC on zen3, isn't there? The fact that a kit might not boot on our boards with zen2 might not actually tell you anything as you don't know where the culprit lies, right?

If you're running 2:1, that only means the IF will run at half the speed. That doesn't mean that the zen2 IMC can actually handle 4000+ MT.

Edit: Read as: "I hope I won't have to switch boards for zen3 and good memory/IF speeds "


----------



## ManniX-ITA

panni said:


> Out of curiosity: Why are we testing memory kits at ~4000+ speeds on zen2 right now? I mean yes, you can sort of see where your kit is able to go, but there's still a lot of open questions regarding the IMC on zen3, isn't there? The fact that a kit might not boot on our boards with zen2 might not actually tell you anything as you don't know where the culprit lies, right?
> 
> If you're running 2:1, that only means the IF will run at half the speed. That doesn't mean that the zen2 IMC can actually handle 4000+ MT.
> 
> Edit: Read as: "I hope I won't have to switch boards for zen3 and good memory/IF speeds "


Yes but it can tell you if the kit doesn't boot with the Zen3 if the problem is on the kit/board or a bad binning on the new baby.

Now I know the board can do up to 4200 MHz with the Hynix DJR and doesn't work at 4000 MHz and up with the good B-Die kit.
Seems the memory compatibility improvements they did in Rel 1.1/1.2 layout were about a weak compatibility with the Samsung ICs.
This means if the new Zen3 coming can work at 4000 MHz and up with the Hynix DJR then I have to replace the board


----------



## Mullcom

But at the amd site they say 3600mhz mems
In the specifications.. 

So why so Worried?


Skickat från min SM-G973F via Tapatalk


----------



## panni

ManniX-ITA said:


> This means if the new Zen3 coming can work at 4000 MHz and up with the Hynix DJR then I have to replace the board


Yeah, fingers still crossed for my "old" Micron E-Die kit.


----------



## ManniX-ITA

Mullcom said:


> But at the amd site they say 3600mhz mems
> In the specifications..
> 
> So why so Worried?
> 
> 
> Skickat från min SM-G973F via Tapatalk


What's in the specs is what should work on all processors.
Then there's the "sweet spot" which AMD said is 4000 MHz now for Zen3 but only good binning processors will be able to work at that IF speed.

Not worried but wanting the best


----------



## Mullcom

ManniX-ITA said:


> What's in the specs is what should work on all processors.
> Then there's the "sweet spot" which AMD said is 4000 MHz now for Zen3 but only good binning processors will be able to work at that IF speed.
> 
> Not worried but wanting the best


Here.

They do not say up to 4000 only 3200










Skickat från min SM-G973F via Tapatalk


----------



## Mullcom

It must be a typo right?

Skickat från min SM-G973F via Tapatalk


----------



## Kha

So, can anyone explain this ? Looks to me some quite insane numbers.


----------



## panni

Nothing we didn't know yet, sadly.


----------



## Mullcom

Kha said:


> So, can anyone explain this ? Looks to me some quite insane numbers.
> View attachment 2464233


What numbers? I saw nothing extreme

Skickat från min SM-G973F via Tapatalk


----------



## ManniX-ITA

Mullcom said:


> It must be a typo right?
> 
> Skickat från min SM-G973F via Tapatalk


No it's normal, same as for Zen2.
That's what you will get 100%, IF at 1600 MHz.
Then it could go up to to 2000 MHz which is it's the "sweet spot".
I'd assume most if not all will be able to go up to 1800 MHz.



Kha said:


> So, can anyone explain this ? Looks to me some quite insane numbers.
> View attachment 2464233


Sounds right to me


----------



## PopReference

Kha said:


> So, can anyone explain this ? Looks to me some quite insane numbers.
> View attachment 2464233


The timings for the the ram looks great @4333 cl14 but this doesn't show what the fclk is at so no clue if it's 1:1 but the L3 layout could be the real changer for the latency improvement.


----------



## KedarWolf

ManniX-ITA said:


> No it's normal, same as for Zen2.
> That's what you will get 100%, IF at 1600 MHz.
> Then it could go up to to 2000 MHz which is it's the "sweet spot".
> I'd assume most if not all will be able to go up to 1800 MHz.
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds right to me


How it works, like Zen 2 can hit 3800 as the 'sweet spot' Zen 3 should be able to hit 4000 as the sweet spot with a decent IMC. Or like 3600 is standard on Zen 2, 3800 will be standard on Zen 3.


----------



## KedarWolf

KedarWolf said:


> How it works, like Zen 2 can hit 3800 synced as the 'sweet spot' Zen 3 should be able to hit 4000 as the sweet spot with a decent IMC. Or like 3600 synced is standard on Zen 2, 3800 will be standard on Zen 3.


----------



## kazukun

It would be fun to be able to exceed IF2300 like Renoir


----------



## Veii

Vermeer's FCLK should be 2133Mhz instead of 2000 only
Already >2000FCLK will very likely make issues with PCIe 4.0 ~ they haven't fixed it really

Renoir should only work @ >2200, if you enforce PCIe 3.0 , cut 8 lanes or run of PCIe 2.0 
depends on what works, but beyond 2000FCLK, PCIe seems to cause many issues
Cutting 8 lanes and staying on 4.0 worked well for notebooks
For current GPUs, this might be too slow ~ we'll have to see


----------



## GoforceReloaded

*I have a 5600X and i can now confirm that max FCLK is still 1900, at least on my CPU and F31E bios.

I can't boot with 1933 FCLK, even with 1.2V soc, 1.1V VDDG CCD, 1.15V VDDG IOD. (1900 FCLK is working with everyting set to auto)

5600X + 3800C14 (14-14-14-14-28-42) + 1900 FCLK = ~54ns.* (~66800MB/s Read -- ~30500MB/s Write -- ~55600MB/s copy)

With the same ram and an overclocked 3900X, i was getting ~63ns.

The 5600X is a monster in single thread and games.

No, i will not do any screenshot ^^


So, don't bother to buy ram of 4000+.

EDIT :

Some OC result with 5600X with a little NH-D15S with 1 fan :
4800MHZ all core @ 1.250V (not stable under avx load with handbrake)
4700MHZ all core @ 1.275V
4650MHZ all core @ 1.250V


----------



## ryouiki

GoforceReloaded said:


> *I have a 5600X and i can now confirm that max FCLK is still 1900, at least on my CPU and F31E bios.*


Seems to confirm what I've seen from someone posting their results on HWBot as well.


----------



## iNeri

GoforceReloaded said:


> *I have a 5600X and i can now confirm that max FCLK is still 1900, at least on my CPU and F31E bios.
> 
> I can't boot with 1933 FCLK, even with 1.2V soc, 1.1V VDDG CCD, 1.15V VDDG IOD. (1900 FCLK is working with everyting set to auto)
> 
> 5600X + 3800C14 (14-14-14-14-28-42) + 1900 FCLK = ~54ns.* (~66800MB/s Read -- ~30500MB/s Write -- ~55600MB/s copy)
> 
> With the same ram and an overclocked 3900X, i was getting ~63ns.
> 
> The 5600X is a monster in single thread and games.
> 
> No, i will not do any screenshot ^^
> 
> 
> So, don't bother to buy ram of 4000+.
> 
> EDIT :
> 
> Some OC result with 5600X with a little NH-D15S with 1 fan :
> 4800MHZ all core @ 1.250V (not stable under avx load with handbrake)
> 4700MHZ all core @ 1.275V
> 4650MHZ all core @ 1.250V


Thanks mate. 

Enviado desde mi ONEPLUS A6000 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## ManniX-ITA

At least there's a big improvement in latency and the static OC looks awesome 
Let's hope the bigger brothers ca do better on the IF.


----------



## GoforceReloaded

ManniX-ITA said:


> At least there's a big improvement in latency and the static OC looks awesome
> Let's hope the bigger brothers ca do better on the IF.


Yes, latency seems to be at least ~15-16% faster vs the 3900X overclocked @4.4ghz : p (maybe more with 5800X-5900X-5950X ?)

1900FCLK is easier to achieve with 4 dimm and no whea errors ... ^^ Maybe the F31 final bios will improve things.


----------



## ManniX-ITA

KedarWolf said:


> How it works, like Zen 2 can hit 3800 as the 'sweet spot' Zen 3 should be able to hit 4000 as the sweet spot with a decent IMC. Or like 3600 is standard on Zen 2, 3800 will be standard on Zen 3.


From what AMD suggested 4000 should be the new 3800 and 3800 the new 3600.


----------



## Mullcom

ManniX-ITA said:


> From what AMD suggested 4000 should be the new 3800 and 3800 the new 3600.


Then I need to change my mems to ;( 

Can't let cpu not fulfill full potential [emoji94]

Skickat från min SM-G973F via Tapatalk


----------



## ManniX-ITA

Mullcom said:


> Then I need to change my mems to ;(
> 
> Can't let cpu not fulfill full potential [emoji94]
> 
> Skickat från min SM-G973F via Tapatalk


Can't agree more 

But indeed it's a very small improvement overall for a very high price.


----------



## Mullcom

ManniX-ITA said:


> Can't agree more [emoji14]
> 
> But indeed it's a very small improvement overall for a very high price.


True. [emoji23]

Skickat från min SM-G973F via Tapatalk


----------



## ManniX-ITA

Mullcom said:


> True. [emoji23]
> 
> Skickat från min SM-G973F via Tapatalk


But also a pleasure; booting into my bloated Windows install and launching Chrome with my 279 open tabs has never been so butter smooth


----------



## Mullcom

ManniX-ITA said:


> But also a pleasure; booting into my bloated Windows install and launching Chrome with my 279 open tabs has never been so butter smooth


Yes. Latency is important I have notis. 

I also have extremely many chrome tabs open. But chrome doing fine to handel this pretty good. Even if it take up a bit of ram. The thing is different with 3D software I use. It only use around 30% of the CPU. 

Like I said before. Software need to adapt to multi core CPUs. So everyone need to start to demanding and push software companies to building for the future [emoji123]

Skickat från min SM-G973F via Tapatalk


----------



## KedarWolf

GoforceReloaded said:


> Yes, latency seems to be at least ~15-16% faster vs the 3900X overclocked @4.4ghz : p (maybe more with 5800X-5900X-5950X ?)
> 
> 1900FCLK is easier to achieve with 4 dimm and no whea errors ... ^^ Maybe the F31 final bios will improve things.


4 DIMMs harder to OC than two DIMMs as X570 boards are Daisy Chain. Maybe someone test with two DIMMs?


----------



## Dreams-Visions

GoforceReloaded said:


> *I have a 5600X and i can now confirm that max FCLK is still 1900, at least on my CPU and F31E bios.
> 
> I can't boot with 1933 FCLK, even with 1.2V soc, 1.1V VDDG CCD, 1.15V VDDG IOD. (1900 FCLK is working with everyting set to auto)
> 
> 5600X + 3800C14 (14-14-14-14-28-42) + 1900 FCLK = ~54ns.* (~66800MB/s Read -- ~30500MB/s Write -- ~55600MB/s copy)
> 
> With the same ram and an overclocked 3900X, i was getting ~63ns.
> 
> The 5600X is a monster in single thread and games.
> 
> No, i will not do any screenshot ^^
> 
> 
> So, don't bother to buy ram of 4000+.
> 
> EDIT :
> 
> Some OC result with 5600X with a little NH-D15S with 1 fan :
> 4800MHZ all core @ 1.250V (not stable under avx load with handbrake)
> 4700MHZ all core @ 1.275V
> 4650MHZ all core @ 1.250V


what ram kit are you rocking?


----------



## GoforceReloaded

Dreams-Visions said:


> what ram kit are you rocking?


F4-3800C14Q-32GTZN @1.60V only for these test ^^. (1.50V is stock voltage)



KedarWolf said:


> 4 DIMMs harder to OC than two DIMMs as X570 boards are Daisy Chain. Maybe someone test with two DIMMs?


No luck with 1 or 2 dimm so far.

I know someone who use PVS416G440C9K (viper 4400C19 2*8GB with the same timings of 14-14-14-14-28 @ 3800 and he can't do 1933 FCLK) with a B550 aorus master + 5600X.


----------



## MyUsername

I'm actually not surprised and somewhat relieved 2000MHz IF is not the new 3800. I'll be interested to see if 2*16 B-dies are easier to play with, I suspect they'll be similarly the same though. I wonder if 4*16 cl14 is possible? LOL


----------



## Mullcom

GoforceReloaded said:


> F4-3800C14Q-32GTZN @1.60V only for these test ^^. (1.50V is stock voltage)
> 
> 
> 
> No luck with 1 or 2 dimm so far.
> 
> I know someone who use PVS416G440C9K (viper 4400C19 2*8GB with the same timings of 14-14-14-14-28 @ 3800 and he can't do 1933 FCLK) with a B550 aorus master + 5600X.


I don't get this. 

Why can't you do more?
When I first start to test to OC my mems I did above 2000 with no problem on FCLK. At first I did have problem to boost my mems so try to Compensate it with higher FCLK


Skickat från min SM-G973F via Tapatalk


----------



## Veii

GoforceReloaded said:


> *I have a 5600X and i can now confirm that max FCLK is still 1900, at least on my CPU and F31E bios.
> 
> I can't boot with 1933 FCLK, even with 1.2V soc, 1.1V VDDG CCD, 1.15V VDDG IOD. (1900 FCLK is working with everyting set to auto)*


(
Can you please verify , if the Bios did let you select 480Ohm on procODT & CAD_BUS
Sounds to me like the lock is still there, or the bios refuses it
But it doesn't sound like it isn't possible
Up to if you can see this value changes (but do not push 480ohm on anything)


----------



## Nicked_Wicked

Doesn’t surprise me, IO die seems to be the same as in Zen 2 unfortunately.


----------



## Nighthog

Seems like the leaked slide mentioning 4000Mhz speed was a lie in essence. SAD!


----------



## panni

Well, I'd call it rather lucky than sad. No new boards and no new RAM needed is a good thing isn't it? Performance will still be higher than in the slides we've seen, with 1900 IF stable.



GoforceReloaded said:


> (1900 FCLK is working with everyting set to auto)


Notice anything different from Zen2 IF OC on that BIOS version? No WHEA, Crackling? 
That'd at least be good news.


----------



## Veii

Nighthog said:


> Seems like the leaked slide mentioning 4000Mhz speed was a lie in essence. SAD!


Technically both CPUs could run beyond 1900
If the user is given the ability to do so by his own wish 🤭


----------



## matthew87

ManniX-ITA said:


> Cause it's a bad binning
> The good cores with 8 high quality dies will become the 1st or 2nd CCD for the 5950x.
> The leftovers will become the CCD in the 5800x.
> It could happen a 5800x will get a good binning but it's very rare like with the 3800x.


The 3800X was well binned, an average 3800X would still overclock better than a 'good' 3700X.

Perhaps later revisions of the 3800X that changed, but certainly in the initial few months of launch the 3800X was binned. It was the 3700X that the 'dud' silicon went too.


----------



## Arpeggio

News: AMD Ryzen™ Chipset Driver Release Notes (2.10.13.408) 










.. maybe some good news for new x570 agesa bioses stability?


----------



## panni

Arpeggio said:


> News: AMD Ryzen™ Chipset Driver Release Notes (2.10.13.408)
> 
> View attachment 2464290
> 
> 
> .. maybe some good news for new x570 agesa bioses stability?


That's over two weeks old, and it didn't change anything for stability as far as I'm aware.


----------



## MyUsername

In a nutshell by buildzoid


----------



## PopReference

Nighthog said:


> Seems like the leaked slide mentioning 4000Mhz speed was a lie in essence. SAD!


Was either fake or redacted for a reason. When I heard that 5000 uses the same IO die as 3000 the conclusion was expected.

I'm still be interesting to see the effects of different memory OC has on Zen 3.


----------



## Nighthog

PopReference said:


> Was either fake or redacted for a reason. When I heard that 5000 uses the same IO die as 3000 the conclusion was expected.
> 
> I'm still be interesting to see the effects of different memory OC has on Zen 3.


Makes me reconsider to buy a 5000-series CPU at all. Might stay with the 3000series until a new other generation comes out. It was the memory clocking that was interesting with this platform for me personally.


----------



## BTTB

ManniX-ITA said:


> You're welcome
> If you don't need massive speed use the 3rd slot at x4 and avoid messing with the GPU.
> Unlikely you can saturate the x4 bandwidth anyway with a 1E configuration.
> I would use 1E instead of Mirroring but check yourself the differences.
> 
> That card is more than ok; it's another LSI/Broadcom model, branded Supermicro.
> Hope it's not insanely expensive as usually Supermicro brand adds $$$ on top.
> But if that's what you can find locally go for it.


The equivalent of about 220 Euros, not cheap as you say.

I'll need to get my head around Raid 1E, minimum 3 disks, going to be a problem for spinning rust drives in this case.
The InWin 303C case I'm using has slots for 3 x 2.5" in the front and 2 x 3.5" at the back.
I've ordered the 2 x 6Tb Ironwolf Pros for my backup to be mirrored in Raid 1.

Once again, thanks for your input, appreciated.


----------



## ManniX-ITA

BTTB said:


> The equivalent of about 220 Euros, not cheap as you say.
> 
> I'll need to get my head around Raid 1E, minimum 3 disks, going to be a problem for spinning rust drives in this case.
> The InWin 303C case I'm using has slots for 3 x 2.5" in the front and 2 x 3.5" at the back.
> I've ordered the 2 x 6Tb Ironwolf Pros for my backup to be mirrored in Raid 1.
> 
> Once again, thanks for your input, appreciated.


Ok my bad, I read you were ordering 6 HDDs that's why I recommended 1E


----------



## ManniX-ITA

Nighthog said:


> Makes me reconsider to buy a 5000-series CPU at all. Might stay with the 3000series until a new other generation comes out. It was the memory clocking that was interesting with this platform for me personally.


Still rooting for 4000 MHz but I'd be happy as well with a better performing 3800 MHz 

Too early yet, let's see what we get with something higher specced than the few 5600x there are around now.
I'm more interested in the awesome single thread performances than the better memory controller.


----------



## Kha

ManniX-ITA said:


> Still rooting for 4000 MHz but I'd be happy as well with a better performing 3800 MHz
> 
> Too early yet, let's see what we get with something higher specced than the few 5600x there are around now.
> I'm more interested in the awesome single thread performances than the better memory controller.


Same tbh, I want 4000 too 

So, question: Is it possible to raise only the boost over the cpu specifications ? Like making a 4.8ghz 5900x to boost to 5 ghz or more ?


----------



## PopReference

Kha said:


> Same tbh, I want 4000 too
> 
> So, question: Is it possible to raise only the boost over the cpu specifications ? Like making a 4.8ghz 5900x to boost to 5 ghz or more ?


No, a least that's not the way any 3x00 worked. I think in PBO options had a setting to raise the supposed max clock but it didn't do anything. The main overclock/tuning was getting the voltage settings to encourage highest possible clocks from the boost before reaching the cut-off temperatures.


----------



## MyUsername

ManniX-ITA said:


> Still rooting for 4000 MHz but I'd be happy as well with a better performing 3800 MHz
> 
> Too early yet, let's see what we get with something higher specced than the few 5600x there are around now.
> I'm more interested in the awesome single thread performances than the better memory controller.


Received my memory today, not easy to play with like my Trident Z Royals. Could not get 4000MT/s stable but it boots @1.40V-1.43V, outside of that it F9s. 
I thought what the hell and chucked 4*16 in and got it running @ 3733 straight 16s 1.4V. Testing atm but seems stable with TM5, 1.35V reboots hard. I'm actually quite surprised it even runs 3733 with 4*16 tbh, 3800 is impossible mind you, I get whea error 19 anyway at 1900/3800 so I'm not bothered. Minor hit running 64GB on Write 55800 from 56500, read 58500 latency 64.2ns on aida. Not bad.


----------



## Speed Potato

I get conflicting information from people with 2nd hand "insider knowledge" of Vermeer that it can FCLK over 2000Mhz. I won't hold my breath but it's definetelly getting hard to believe now that many people have been reporting that it won't work. Realistically, the CPU are being released in 2 days nad compatible bios are already out. if there is a hard limit set in the bios for FCLK then why isn't it unlocked in the current release bios ?


----------



## GoforceReloaded

Mullcom said:


> I don't get this.
> 
> Why can't you do more?
> When I first start to test to OC my mems I did above 2000 with no problem on FCLK. At first I did have problem to boost my mems so try to Compensate it with higher FCLK
> 
> 
> Skickat från min SM-G973F via Tapatalk


? You can't get 2000 FCLK (IF) on any ryzen 3XXX CPU with reasonable voltage.

The maximum with top 1-0.1% cpu is ~1933-1966mhz and not every 3XXX can do 1900.

You can get 2000-2300+ FCLK only on 4XXXG cpu.



Veii said:


> (
> Can you please verify , if the Bios did let you select 480Ohm on procODT & CAD_BUS
> Sounds to me like the lock is still there, or the bios refuses it
> But it doesn't sound like it isn't possible
> Up to if you can see this value changes (but do not push 480ohm on anything)


480Ohm can be selected on procODT.

CAD_BUS was 120ohm max like with the 3XXX (DrvStr ?)

I'm not home since tomorrow and i will retest things, also this F31E bios is only in beta, maybe there's something wrong, we will see : p


----------



## KedarWolf

GoforceReloaded said:


> ? You can't get 2000 FCLK (IF) on any ryzen 3XXX CPU with reasonable voltage.
> 
> The maximum with top 1-0.1% cpu is ~1933-1966mhz and not every 3XXX can do 1900.
> 
> You can get 2000-2300+ FCLK only on 4XXXG cpu.
> 
> 
> 
> 480Ohm can be selected on procODT.
> 
> CAD_BUS was 120ohm max like with the 3XXX (DrvStr ?)
> 
> I'm not home since tomorrow and i will retest things, also this F31E bios is only in beta, maybe there's something wrong, we will see : p


And 3800 on 3*** series is very BIOS dependent. I can do it TM5 with really great timings on the MSI AGESA 1.0.0.5 BIOS but every BIOS after that I'm unstable.


----------



## ManniX-ITA

MyUsername said:


> Received my memory today, not easy to play with like my Trident Z Royals. Could not get 4000MT/s stable but it boots @1.40V-1.43V, outside of that it F9s.
> I thought what the hell and chucked 4*16 in and got it running @ 3733 straight 16s 1.4V. Testing atm but seems stable with TM5, 1.35V reboots hard. I'm actually quite surprised it even runs 3733 with 4*16 tbh, 3800 is impossible mind you, I get whea error 19 anyway at 1900/3800 so I'm not bothered. Minor hit running 64GB on Write 55800 from 56500, read 58500 latency 64.2ns on aida. Not bad.
> View attachment 2464299
> View attachment 2464301


Nice setup 

I've made an effort with GDM Disabled but the results have been underwhelming to say the least.
Very hard to find working settings for ProcODT, CAD Bus and termination.
At the end the profile can pass TM5 but it's unstable; much lower timings than the one I'm using with lower or same performances.

Which release of the Master is yours? 1.1/1.2?


----------



## ryouiki

Don't try this at home....

Just a funny observation FCLK gets massively unstable a high temperatures, I moved one of my systems and somehow the water pump got disconnected, let me tell you about all the WHEA errors that were seen that day  All the USB devices were going completely crazy/keyboard disconnecting every1-2 seconds until I found the cause.


----------



## Yuke

Hmm, i was hopeful about higher IF clocks, especially after seeing the 4750G APU running at 2100Mhz months ago...


----------



## ManniX-ITA

Yuke said:


> Hmm, i was hopeful about higher IF clocks, especially after seeing the 4750G APU running at 2100Mhz months ago...


That's a monolithic chip, not an MCM so it was expected.
But considering we can do in rare cases 1933 MHz already I still hope/expect Zen3 can hit 2000 MHz pretty easily.


----------



## Nighthog

I'll share what I've reached on my curiosity on the 16Gbit Micron TwinDie kit, single rank.

Still no luck getting 4200+ working without reboots, only less voltage has helped thus far. 30-60Ohm procODT, did nothing, DrvStr values did nothing either. 
As it was not budging at all I went back to 3800/1900 to test how well it would behave there.

1.550V needed for CL16 @ 3800Mhz. Worst kit yet for that. 1.650V is not enough for CL15 to boot.
It was really curous on the tRAS it did allow. Could probably go lower if the motherboard would allow it.
SCL & tFAW are really not wanting to cooperate though.
procODT, RTT & DrvStr work with anything set really so not important on this kit in the speeds I could run.


----------



## ManniX-ITA

Nighthog said:


> I'll share what I've reached on my curiosity on the 16Gbit Micron TwinDie kit, single rank.
> 
> Still no luck getting 4200+ working without reboots, only less voltage has helped thus far. 30-60Ohm procODT, did nothing, DrvStr values did nothing either.
> As it was not budging at all I went back to 3800/1900 to test how well it would behave there.
> 
> 1.550V needed for CL16 @ 3800Mhz. Worst kit yet for that. 1.650V is not enough for CL15 to boot.
> It was really curous on the tRAS it did allow. Could probably go lower if the motherboard would allow it.
> SCL & tFAW are really not wanting to cooperate though.
> procODT, RTT & DrvStr work with anything set really so not important on this kit in the speeds I could run.
> View attachment 2464351


Did you try with setup timings at 50/60?


----------



## MyUsername

ManniX-ITA said:


> Nice setup
> 
> I've made an effort with GDM Disabled but the results have been underwhelming to say the least.
> Very hard to find working settings for ProcODT, CAD Bus and termination.
> At the end the profile can pass TM5 but it's unstable; much lower timings than the one I'm using with lower or same performances.
> 
> Which release of the Master is yours? 1.1/1.2?


Before I installed my new memory, I set the timings with my 3600cl16 kit for 4000MT/s, then put my 4000cl16 kit and it booted, it did F9 but posted on the second attempt. I then rebooted to tweak the trfc and then it fell apart. Could not get past F9 and got an 0d, bios fully reset. Setting the main timings 16, 16, 16, 16, 32, 48 the rest on auto with xmp on was bootable up to 3933. Bumping the voltage to 1.42 procodt to 48 made it able to boot, but I get errors in TM5. In thaiphoon the 4000cl16 kit appear identical to my 3600cl16 kit, but behave differently. Shame really I thought they'll be the same, if not slightly better. I have a rev 1.0 master, so I know the frustrations with this board, I would actually like to test a rev 1.1 or 1.2 to see if there is a noticeable difference. Still Zen 3 will be the deciding factor. Big day tomorrow, seen a Ryzen 5950x going for £750 which I thought wasn't bad.


----------



## Nighthog

ManniX-ITA said:


> Did you try with setup timings at 50/60?


AddrCmdSetup, CsOdtSetup or CkeSetup?
I've usually not had good luck with these rather than leaving them 0/0/0. Only my old B350 with Ryzen 1700 had any benefit a couple years back to tweak them.
I've seen CkeSetup did cause reboots like I have seen right now with this kit. But that was when I was messing with too high values.

It's the only options left to test anyway so will have to go through different values to see what they do.


----------



## ManniX-ITA

MyUsername said:


> Before I installed my new memory, I set the timings with my 3600cl16 kit, then put my 4000cl16 kit and it booted, it did F9 but posted on the second attempt. I then rebooted to tweak the trfc and then it fell apart. Could not get past F9 and got an 0d, bios fully reset. Setting the main timings 16, 16, 16, 16, 32, 48 the rest on auto with xmp on was bootable up to 3933. Bumping the voltage to 1.42 procodt to 48 made it able to boot, but I get errors in TM5. In thaiphoon the 4000cl16 kit appear identical to my 3600cl16 kit, but behave differently. Shame really I thought they'll be the same, if not slightly better. I have a rev 1.0 master, so I know the frustrations with this board, I would actually like to test a rev 1.1 or 1.2 to see if there is a noticeable difference. Still Zen 3 will be the deciding factor. Big day tomorrow, seen a Ryzen 5950x going for £750 which I thought wasn't bad.


I've noticed that whatever I've put starting from 1.46v I get errors in TM5... worrying.
But I didn't really test much.
Till 1.45v no problems at all.

With GDM enabled I have to set ProcODT 36.9 and 20/20/20/20 to have them stable and performing.
Otherwise bad things happen... 

You can see the profile I have validated here:








Zen RAM OC Leaderboards


Zen 4 Sheet is sorted and verified submissions LOCKED each Thursday. Please provide proof of stability via Y-Cruncher AND a memory stability test, otherwise your submission will be removed. Refer to the FAQ for more info. MEMORY,PROCESSOR Username,Memory Latency,L3 Latency,DIMMs,Die Type,Rank,Me...




docs.google.com





For some secondary timings both latency and bandwidth are improving if they are not too tight.
For tRAS and tRC at 34/50 is actually better than 32/48. GDM magic...
SLC at 2 which is impossible without GDM is helping quite a bit. But tFAW at 16 is unstable with these settings, 24 is way better.


----------



## ManniX-ITA

Nighthog said:


> AddrCmdSetup, CsOdtSetup or CkeSetup?
> I've usually not had good luck with these rather than leaving them 0/0/0. Only my old B350 with Ryzen 1700 had any benefit a couple years back to tweak them.
> I've seen CkeSetup did cause reboots like I have seen right now with this kit. But that was when I was messing with too high values.
> 
> It's the only options left to test anyway so will have to go through different values to see what they do.


I see mostly everyone is setting them all the same so did I 
Disaster with this Samsung B-Die with anything below 60.
Selected at first 61 but then I got some weird and inconsistent errors in TM5.
Went back to 60 and I could finally play with GDM Off.
Depends on the board and the kit so I think you have to scout for the proper values.
I would start with a binary search 1 and 60 and so on.


----------



## ManniX-ITA

MyUsername said:


> Before I installed my new memory, I set the timings with my 3600cl16 kit for 4000MT/s, then put my 4000cl16 kit and it booted, it did F9 but posted on the second attempt. I then rebooted to tweak the trfc and then it fell apart. Could not get past F9 and got an 0d, bios fully reset. Setting the main timings 16, 16, 16, 16, 32, 48 the rest on auto with xmp on was bootable up to 3933. Bumping the voltage to 1.42 procodt to 48 made it able to boot, but I get errors in TM5. In thaiphoon the 4000cl16 kit appear identical to my 3600cl16 kit, but behave differently. Shame really I thought they'll be the same, if not slightly better. I have a rev 1.0 master, so I know the frustrations with this board, I would actually like to test a rev 1.1 or 1.2 to see if there is a noticeable difference. Still Zen 3 will be the deciding factor. Big day tomorrow, seen a Ryzen 5950x going for £750 which I thought wasn't bad.


I don't even get a POST at 4000... wonder if it's the CPU having a role then.
With the Hynix DJR it could boot up to 4200MHz.

I'm waiting for Amazon to start selling the 5950x, going to do some silicon lottery.


----------



## Kha

ManniX-ITA said:


> But considering we can do in rare cases 1933 MHz already


We can ?! o.o


----------



## ManniX-ITA

Kha said:


> We can ?! o.o


Yes some samples can do it, mostly with the old AGESA as the new ones have worse IF stability.


----------



## panni

@ManniX-ITA Here's something weird. Remember how on F30 I was only able to get IF 1900 stable using a VSOC offset and LLC both set to "Normal"?

Turns out, if I set PBO in AMD OC to Disabled instead of Auto, which _supposedly_ is the same, I can use LLC to my heart's content. Just ran CPU LLC Turbo and SOC High for ****s and giggles, and it works. With PBO Auto OCCT _immediately_ stops.

Is this something that simply has changed in AGESA without anyone noticing? Or is my Auto setting borked perhaps?


----------



## Yuke

ManniX-ITA said:


> That's a monolithic chip, not an MCM so it was expected.
> But considering we can do in rare cases 1933 MHz already I still hope/expect Zen3 can hit 2000 MHz pretty easily.


Hmmm, yes, maybe another few Mhz with the refresh in 2021 (Warhol was it i think?). I doubt that i will be able to do more than 4000Mhz anyway, lmao.


----------



## ManniX-ITA

Well, I guess it's because with Auto is enabling PBO which is applying too much voltage.
Did you check with Ryzen Master?


----------



## panni

ManniX-ITA said:


> Well, I guess it's because with Auto is enabling PBO which is applying too much voltage.
> Did you check with Ryzen Master?


Well, PBO=Auto should enable the external control of PBO (through Ryzen Master or CTR), but the profile was on default, so it should never have made any difference.

This is weird.


----------



## ManniX-ITA

panni said:


> Well, PBO=Auto should enable the external control of PBO (through Ryzen Master or CTR), but the profile was on default, so it should never have made any difference.
> 
> This is weird.


AFAIK no, Auto is what the board decides to do.
You can control PBO whatever is selected there.
RM will change the settings as it wish.


----------



## panni

Precision Boost OVERDRIVE is what AMD is calling it when those three thresholds are bumped up. The default setting for PBO is “auto,” which the stock specification defines as disabled 
Gamersnexus

That was the only reference I could find quickly; most of the anecdotal evidence seems to state the same though: Auto = Off.


----------



## ManniX-ITA

Yes, welcome to the world of mainboard makers 
They do what they please no matter what the spec is saying.
Otherwise, why not just using as default Disabled instead of Auto?

From what I remember my Master with PBO Auto is setting AutoOC which is not PBO but similar, is upping the max boost.
But it could do whatever it pleases to beat other boards in benchmarks.


----------



## panni

ManniX-ITA said:


> Yes, welcome to the world of mainboard makers
> They do what they please no matter what the spec is saying.
> Otherwise, why not just using as default Disabled instead of Auto?
> 
> From what I remember my Master with PBO Auto is setting AutoOC which is not PBO but similar, is upping the max boost.
> But it could do whatever it pleases to beat other boards in benchmarks.


I'm talking about the AGESA PBO setting. Isn't this _fully_ controlled by AMD?

Edit: OK, nevertheless. Maybe this info helps someone who wasn't able to get IF1900 stable with F30.


----------



## ManniX-ITA

panni said:


> I'm talking about the AGESA PBO setting. Isn't this _fully_ controlled by AMD?


No it's fully controlled by the board.
RM can reprogram it whatever is set there but only if you manually set something via the software.
It can re-program quite a lot of settings accessing the SMU.


----------



## Mullcom

So you all saying that it's no way to reach 2000mhz what any settings you set in bios? 

[emoji3166]

Skickat från min SM-G973F via Tapatalk


----------



## GoforceReloaded

Mullcom said:


> So you all saying that it's no way to reach 2000mhz what any settings you set in bios?
> 
> [emoji3166]
> 
> Skickat från min SM-G973F via Tapatalk


Your screenshot is not working ^^


----------



## ManniX-ITA

GoforceReloaded said:


> Your screenshot is not working ^^


It's an emoji


----------



## panni

Mullcom said:


> So you all saying that it's no way to reach 2000mhz what any settings you set in bios?
> 
> [emoji3166]
> 
> Skickat från min SM-G973F via Tapatalk


Maybe if the IOD has better binning in zen3, but I highly doubt it. Why would it? It's the benefit of the design to be able to reuse certain parts. Better binning with a GloFo chip on the same process? I don't think so.


----------



## xeizo

panni said:


> Maybe if the IOD has better binning in zen3, but I highly doubt it. Why would it? It's the benefit of the design to be able to reuse certain parts. Better binning with a GloFo chip on the same process? I don't think so.


Bulldzoid has already tested with a 5600X, not a single MHz above 1900MHz, it's the exact same IOD with the exact same properties as 3-series. Vermeer has a better IMC but it's not coming to Zen 3.

Main(or only) enhancement of latency in Zen 3 is from the unified cache/CCD.


----------



## Mullcom

GoforceReloaded said:


> Your screenshot is not working ^^


Hehe.. tomorrow I test this. My time get eaten up by my rebuild of 3d printer.
[emoji16]

Skickat från min SM-G973F via Tapatalk


----------



## GoforceReloaded

ManniX-ITA said:


> It's an emoji


I thought he was showing a screenshot with a FCLK of 2000 on a ryzen 3XXX xD

I'm not even sure if someone has achieved a FCLK of 2000 on a ryzen 3XXX, even with "extreme overclocking".


----------



## TheBrandon

Any best guesses why I am seeing max 28gb/s read speed on memory and write @ 52 gb/s? I was thrilled to see 1900/1900 @ CL14 again on F31e on 2.10.13.408. Gskill F4-3200-16GTZR32GB. Clearly too good to be true. (Edit, Aorus Master X570, 3900)


----------



## SacraficeMyGoat

Sorry if this has been asked already, but any idea how the 5800x or 5000 series in general will perform on the x570 Aorus Master?


----------



## ManniX-ITA

SacraficeMyGoat said:


> Sorry if this has been asked already, but any idea how the 5800x or 5000 series in general will perform on the x570 Aorus Master?


No, too early to say.
Not many reasons to think it's going to be worse than 3000s or any other boards.
If they do support really support higher IF than Rel 1.0 could become an issue due to the memory layout, just that.

*I'm reasonably sure I got rid of WHEA Code 19 errors at IF 1900 with BIOS F31e.*
Or at least down to the very low frequency of F12a.

First, upping VDDP to 1000 and then 1050 from 900; this got rid of Code 19 under load.
But still had a lot of WHEA in idle.
Then I realized maybe I didn't set DF C-States to disabled.
And that was it; so far no more errors in Idle.

I also keep Global C-States disabled for the EDC Bug.

S*o in summary, on top of the higher VSOC and VDDG:*

*Raise VDDP to 1000 or more*
*Disable Global C-States*
*Disable DF C-States (Infinity Fabric C-States)*
 Let me know if it works for you as well


----------



## Kha

ManniX-ITA said:


> No, too early to say.
> Not many reasons to think it's going to be worse than 3000s or any other boards.
> If they do support really support higher IF than Rel 1.0 could become an issue due to the memory layout, just that.
> 
> *I'm reasonably sure I got rid of WHEA Code 19 errors at IF 1900 with BIOS F31e.*
> Or at least down to the very low frequency of F12a.
> 
> First, upping VDDP to 1000 and then 1050 from 900; this got rid of Code 19 under load.
> But still had a lot of WHEA in idle.
> Then I realized maybe I didn't set DF C-States to disabled.
> And that was it; so far no more errors in Idle.
> 
> I also keep Global C-States disabled for the EDC Bug.
> 
> S*o in summary, on top of the higher VSOC and VDDG:*
> 
> *Raise VDDP to 1000 or more*
> *Disable Global C-States*
> *Disable DF C-States (Infinity Fabric C-States)*
> Let me know if it works for you as well



If you tell me where I can find the Global-C States and DF C-States, will try right away.


----------



## ManniX-ITA

Kha said:


> If you tell me where I can find the Global-C States and DF C-States, will try right away.


Here we go.
Remember to raise the VDDP at least to 1000mV or above.

Screenshots below.


Spoiler



Global C-State:



















DF C-States:


----------



## MyUsername

Kha said:


> If you tell me where I can find the Global-C States and DF C-States, will try right away.


Tweaker page/advanced CPU settings for global Cstate and AMD CBS/NBIO common options/SMU common options for DF Cstates


----------



## Kha

Sorry. Same WHEA interconnect error after some load (prime95 blend).


----------



## ManniX-ITA

Kha said:


> Sorry. Same WHEA interconnect error after some load (prime95 blend).


What did you set for VDDG/VDDP/VSOC?
If it's under load is not enough voltage or LLC to weak.


----------



## Kha

That's the only WHEA I ever got, no matter the settings. VSOC 1.1-1.15, VDDG and VDDP what you said, LLC on auto.


----------



## ManniX-ITA

Kha said:


> That's the only WHEA I ever got, no matter the settings. VSOC 1.1-1.15, VDDG and VDDP what you said, LLC on auto.


LLC on Auto could be the trigger.
Try with High.
I have VDDG split 950/1050 but that's cause my CCD doesn't like more than 950.
Do you have split LLC settings for vCore and SOC?


----------



## Kha

The WHEA interconnect error usually happens after some minutes of load and usuallt never with the cpu cold. I am open to ideas tho.


----------



## Kha

ManniX-ITA said:


> LLC on Auto could be the trigger.
> Try with High.
> I have VDDG split 950/1050 but that's cause my CCD doesn't like more than 950.
> Do you have split LLC settings for vCore and SOC?


Will look again.


----------



## ManniX-ITA

Kha said:


> Thea WHEA intervonnect error usually happens after some minutes of load and usuallt never with the cpu cold. I am open to ideas tho.


Keep VSOC high as well. At least to test, I have mine at 1.165v now.
I'll check later if I can scale down without getting WHEA errors or degrade performances.


----------



## ManniX-ITA

ManniX-ITA said:


> Keep VSOC high as well. At least to test, I have mine at 1.165v now.
> I'll check later if I can scale down without getting WHEA errors or degrade performances.


Try also pushing VDDP to 1100mV if you still get WHEA.


----------



## Kha

Wait, so normal Vsoc at 1.65 ? And also LLC vsoc high too + cpu vcore LLC high ?


----------



## ManniX-ITA

Yes, I have current vCore to Turbo for other reasons but High should be enough.


----------



## Kha

Aight, let's see.


----------



## Kha

Btw I see something very strange happened, before this. In the last days, my Aida 64 memory benchmark went from 60000 / sec to 52000. Any ideas ?


----------



## ManniX-ITA

Kha said:


> Btw I see something very strange happened, before this. In the last days, my Aida 64 memory benchmark went from 60000 / sec to 52000. Any ideas ?


Ouch... post a Zentimings screenshot maybe.
Previously I had drops in bandwidth for memory due to insufficient VSOC Voltage and LLC, try now if something changed.


----------



## Kha

Priming 95 as we speak. F31, both LLC high, VSoC 1.15. Apparently it was because of some corrupt AIDA64, reinstalled and it's ok now.


----------



## Kha

Something is off lol, I am with 100% on all 12 cores, yet my cpu temp is VERY low ?


----------



## ManniX-ITA

Kha said:


> Something is off lol, I am with 100% on all 12 cores, yet my cpu temp is VERY low ?
> View attachment 2464427


Yes weird... can you check with HWInfo?
Maybe some cores are getting too much voltage and dropping frequency or effective clock.


----------



## Alastair

Hey guys. Just a quick question with regards to which voltages to believe with my Aorus X570 Pro WiFi.

I'm messing around with overclocking my 3800X. And we all know that voltage can degrade this thing quite easily. SO I am trying to get the most accurate measurements possible for my target of static 1.35v vcore as my max voltage limit THAT I have told myself I won't exceed.

Now at stock volts (1.1v on auto on static multi) I'm recording 1.06Vcore according to motherboard sensor in Hwinfo, SVI2 TFN reports 1.087v and my DMM probed to a capacitor on the back of the socket (I have verified its vcore) reports 1108 (same as the Hwinfo motherboard pretty much)

I believe the DMM reading. Or should I believe SVI2 TFN? Alot of what I have seen online says SVI2TFN is what the cpu is actually getting.


----------



## Kha

And WHEA. 3 of them in 1 minute. Sorry, it was just one, but 3 times reported lol. And here is the HWInfo


----------



## ManniX-ITA

Kha said:


> And WHEA. 3 of them in 1 minute. Sorry, it was just one, but 3 times reported lol. And here is the HWInfo
> View attachment 2464429


There's definitely something wrong with the vCore voltage.
It could be too high or too low.
I'd say 1.325v for Prime95 is too high. 91W PPT is abysmally low.
I have at least 115W PPT on the 3800W with P95 Large FFT.
What are you using as PBO settings?


----------



## Kha

ManniX-ITA said:


> There's definitely something wrong with the vCore voltage.
> It could be too high or too low.
> I'd say 1.325v for Prime95 is too high. 91W PPT is abysmally low.
> I have at least 115W PPT on the 3800W with P95 Large FFT.
> What are you using as PBO settings?


Default, as Enabled or something.


----------



## ManniX-ITA

Alastair said:


> Hey guys. Just a quick question with regards to which voltages to believe with my Aorus X570 Pro WiFi.
> 
> I'm messing around with overclocking my 3800X. And we all know that voltage can degrade this thing quite easily. SO I am trying to get the most accurate measurements possible for my target of static 1.35v vcore as my max voltage limit THAT I have told myself I won't exceed.
> 
> Now at stock volts (1.1v on auto on static multi) I'm recording 1.06Vcore according to motherboard sensor in Hwinfo, SVI2 TFN reports 1.087v and my DMM probed to a capacitor on the back of the socket (I have verified its vcore) reports 1108 (same as the Hwinfo motherboard pretty much)
> 
> I believe the DMM reading. Or should I believe SVI2 TFN? Alot of what I have seen online says SVI2TFN is what the cpu is actually getting.
> View attachment 2464430


AFAIK the vCore is what the MB is feeding to the CPU; which is the rail feeding the vCore SVI2 TFN.
Therefore it's normal the SVI2 TFN is lower than the CPU Core VID.
It's weird that you see a lower voltage than SVI2 TFN.. are you sure it's the right counter you are looking at?


----------



## ManniX-ITA

Kha said:


> Default, as Enabled or something.


Then you probably have AutoOC or PBO enabled; try checking with RM what's the status.
Test again with Disabled for PBO both in AMD CBS and AMD OC.


----------



## Alastair

ManniX-ITA said:


> AFAIK the vCore is what the MB is feeding to the CPU; which is the rail feeding the vCore SVI2 TFN.
> Therefore it's normal the SVI2 TFN is lower than the CPU Core VID.
> It's weird that you see a lower voltage than SVI2 TFN.. are you sure it's the right counter you are looking at?


SVI2 TFN is the lowest of all the readings. 
SVI2TFN = 1.086V
Vcore Mobo sensor in HWInfo =1.106v
DMM probing Socket = 1.108
DMM probing VRM capatitor = 1.12v

So when planning my OC and my max safe voltage should I go off SVI2TFN or vcore (since Vcore is = what my DMM is reading)


----------



## ManniX-ITA

Alastair said:


> SVI2 TFN is the lowest of all the readings.
> SVI2TFN = 1.086V
> Vcore Mobo sensor in HWInfo =1.106v
> DMM probing Socket = 1.108
> DMM probing VRM capatitor = 1.12v
> 
> So when planning my OC and my max safe voltage should I go off SVI2TFN or vcore (since Vcore is = what my DMM is reading)


What you set for the static OC is applied to vCore.
You may be a good candidate for my OC tool 
It'll have different profiles for Load, Light-threaded Boosting and can engage a limited profile for over Temp/PPT/TDC/EDC.
So you can choose to lower the VID/Frequency under heavy load.
Or use an undervoolting profile and switch to an overclocking profile only under load.

The SVI2 TFN will be regulated according to the CPU; higher LLC and will stay closer to the vCore.

Check the screenshot below.
The SVI2 TFN fluctuates between 1.263-1.269V and the Cores between 1.269-1.275V.


----------



## Alastair

So I will make my 1.35v target at SVI2tfn because if thats what the cpu is seeing then thats the one I am going to go off of.


----------



## ManniX-ITA

Alastair said:


> So I will make my 1.35v target at SVI2tfn because if thats what the cpu is seeing then thats the one I am going to go off of.


I wouldn't do that.
The cores itself will most likely get the VID applied to the vCore.
Only those that requires less will get less voltage, close to SVI2 TFN.

Honestly, it doesn't really matter what you read... you need to target the highest vCore with an high LLC that does allow some vdroop.
At the same time you have to keep temperatures in check; high temperature = higher degradation.
If there's no vdroop the worst cores will fail under load.

With a normal air/water cooling it's best to stay at 1.35V or below.
A very high performance water cooling could allow you to go up to 1.40V but if you need it then you have a bad binning.
Anything above 1.40V needs specialized cooling.


----------



## Kha

So, when I went back with LLC on Auto, the CPU started to boost normally lol. Is it something wrong with my Aorus Pro or what the heck is happening here ?!


----------



## ManniX-ITA

Kha said:


> So, when I went back with LLC on Auto, the CPU started to boost normally lol. Is it something wrong with my Aorus Pro or what the heck is happening here ?!


Don't think so, it's you CPU which needs a lower LLC.
Try with lower settings like Medium and Low or standard.

The CPU LLC may be involved in WHEA errors but may not.
Try leaving it to Auto and set SOC LLC to High first, check if you still get WHEA.

If you can't get LLC other than Auto to work for best performances you may need a negative vCore offset.
Set it to High and check at which offset you get good CB20 scores and no abnormal low temp with P95.


----------



## Kha

ManniX-ITA said:


> Don't think so, it's you CPU which needs a lower LLC.
> Try with lower settings like Medium and Low or standard.
> 
> The CPU LLC may be involved in WHEA errors but may not.
> Try leaving it to Auto and set SOC LLC to High first, check if you still get WHEA.
> 
> If you can't get LLC other than Auto to work for best performances you may need a negative vCore offset.
> Set it to High and check at which offset you get good CB20 scores and no abnormal low temp with P95.


I know for sure that the best CB20 scores I got with negative offset of 0.0875V.


----------



## Kha

ManniX-ITA said:


> Don't think so, it's you CPU which needs a lower LLC.
> Try with lower settings like Medium and Low or standard.
> 
> The CPU LLC may be involved in WHEA errors but may not.
> Try leaving it to Auto and set SOC LLC to High first, check if you still get WHEA.
> 
> If you can't get LLC other than Auto to work for best performances you may need a negative vCore offset.
> Set it to High and check at which offset you get good CB20 scores and no abnormal low temp with P95.


CB20 score with stock settings: 7200
CB20 score with negative offset: 7350+
CB20 score with negative offset + LLC High: 7200 again.


----------



## ManniX-ITA

Kha said:


> I know for sure that the best CB20 scores I got with negative offset of 0.0875V.


That's already a good hint.
But still could be better just to leave vCore LLC to Auto.
Unless you are still getting WHEA errors.



Kha said:


> CB20 score with stock settings: 7200
> CB20 score with negative offset: 7350+
> CB20 score with negative offset + LLC High: 7200 again.


Try with LLC High and an even Higher negative offset.

Maybe it could be worth to understand what is the Auto setting.
So testing different levels until you get get same scores.


----------



## Kha

ManniX-ITA said:


> That's already a good hint.
> But still could be better just to leave vCore LLC to Auto.
> Unless you are still getting WHEA errors.
> 
> 
> 
> Try with LLC High and an even Higher negative offset.
> 
> Maybe it could be worth to understand what is the Auto setting.
> So testing different levels until you get get same scores.


One thing I didn't mention: 

at negative offset and LLCs auto, in CB20 it boosts all cores to 4.1.
at LLC High, the boost drops to 4.0 all cores, rarely even 3950.


----------



## panni

Interesting. I don't have any issues with WHEA since my last tests with F30. Currently running:
VDDG IOD: 1050
VDDG CCD: 950
VDDP: 1000
AMD OC VSOC: 1100
VSOC Offset: +~0.03 (=1.1188V eff.)
PBO: Disabled
LLC both on High

The only thing I still experience is a very rare sound crackle in Zoom. Didn't manage to fix that yet.


----------



## ManniX-ITA

panni said:


> Interesting. I don't have any issues with WHEA since my last tests with F30. Currently running:
> VDDG IOD: 1050
> VDDG CCD: 950
> VDDP: 1000
> AMD OC VSOC: 1100
> VSOC Offset: +0.3 (=1.1188V eff.)
> PBO: Disabled
> LLC both on High
> 
> The only thing I still experience is a very rare sound crackle in Zoom. Didn't manage to fix that yet.


Crackling main driver is usually VDDG/VSOC.
You could either try to raise VDDG to 1100 and VSOC to 1.15V or raise just the VSOC.


----------



## panni

ManniX-ITA said:


> Crackling main driver is usually VDDG/VSOC.
> You could either try to raise VDDG to 1100 and VSOC to 1.15V or raise just the VSOC.


Tried that, had VSOC on 1.125 and VDDG IOD at 1075, at least that didn't change anything. Although I hadn't used LLC back then. Maybe I'll try again.

Nevertheless, I'll try to shoot down a 5900X in two hours, so maybe I'll have to start at level zero again


----------



## ManniX-ITA

panni said:


> Tried that, had VSOC on 1.125 and VDDG IOD at 1075, at least that didn't change anything. Although I hadn't used LLC back then. Maybe I'll try again.
> 
> Nevertheless, I'll try to shoot down a 5900X in two hours, so maybe I'll have to start at level zero again


More VSOC 
If you are on the edge of IF instability usually a higher VSOC helps a lot.
Not only for stability but also for performances.

Hope you can make it!
I'm looking online and yet not a single offer for a 5950x.... getting nervous.


----------



## panni

ManniX-ITA said:


> More VSOC
> If you are on the edge of IF instability usually a higher VSOC helps a lot.
> Not only for stability but also for performances.
> 
> Hope you can make it!
> I'm looking online and yet not a single offer for a 5950x.... getting nervous.


German retailers will list them as in stock/purchasable at 15:00 CET.


----------



## ManniX-ITA

panni said:


> German retailers will list them as in stock/purchasable at 15:00 CET.


Thanks for the info!


----------



## Kha

Ordered a 5800x some days ago, apparently should arrive next week at my door. Till then heopfully I'll find more about this new generation and if 5800x is good enough or not.


----------



## Nighthog

Kha said:


> CB20 score with stock settings: 7200
> CB20 score with negative offset: 7350+
> CB20 score with negative offset + LLC High: 7200 again.


That's normal behaviour, you only use LLC with PBO bug if you have stability issues. 
Regular PBO you don't want to use it as you loose performance, Use only the scalar setting then.
AUTO works best to boost with PBO but when using PBO bug/boost you might get instabilites as it boosts way too much, then we can regulate the boost behavour with LLC to tame it.


----------



## Kha

Nighthog said:


> That's normal behaviour, you only use LLC with PBO bug if you have stability issues.
> Regular PBO you don't want to use it as you loose performance, Use only the scalar setting then.
> AUTO works best to boost with PBO but when using PBO bug/boost you might get instabilites as it boosts way too much, then we can regulate the boost behavour with LLC to tame it.


I see, thanks. Can you please tell me, since I keep hearing about PBO + Auto Overclock. I know what PBO is and where are it's settings and what they are doing, but how can I turn on this Auto-Overclock feature ?


----------



## ManniX-ITA

First offer, available from 20th of November:












Kha said:


> I see, thanks. Can you please tell me, since I keep hearing about PBO + Auto Overclock. I know what PBO is and where are it's settings and what they are doing, but how can I turn on this Auto-Overclock feature ?


I can enable AutoOC either with PBO Auto in the BIOS or via Ryzen Master.


----------



## Kha

ManniX-ITA said:


> First offer, available from 20th of November:
> 
> View attachment 2464462
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can enable AutoOC either with PBO Auto in the BIOS or via Ryzen Master.


Wait, how you do it from Bios ? My PBO has Auto, Enabled, Disabled and Advanced.


----------



## Nighthog

Kha said:


> I see, thanks. Can you please tell me, since I keep hearing about PBO + Auto Overclock. I know what PBO is and where are it's settings and what they are doing, but how can I turn on this Auto-Overclock feature ?


AUTO-OC is only the maximum frequency limit, it does nothing else. You only raise the max boost frequency ceiling, doesn't add or alter the boost.
For example a 3800X has a stock 4.55Ghz limit. with AUTO-OC you can raise that to 4.75Ghz with a +200Mhz setting.
It does nothing else. If you have bad cores that can't be stable at like abvoe 4.6Ghz you can use AUTO-OC with like +25-50Mhz to limit the freqency range if your PBO bug tries to clock too much.

For example I have a few cores that give issues above 4.6Ghz with PBO bug and I use AUTO-OC limited with +50Mhz and I avoid the instability. But still have 4.60Ghz boost on occasion.


----------



## Kha

At PBO, I get this









and the only submenu is Advanced, which looks like this :


----------



## Nighthog

It's the *Max CPU Boost Clock Override* setting. (this is auto oc, different manufacturers name it differently)


----------



## Kha

Nighthog said:


> It's the *Max CPU Boost Clock Override* setting. (this is auto oc, different manufacturers name it differently)


So that's the Auto-Overclock thing ?! Thought it's something separate lol.


----------



## Mullcom

[emoji3166][emoji848].. okej. 1933 did black screen. LoL. 

Skickat från min SM-G973F via Tapatalk


----------



## Kha

@ManniX-ITA 

BIG QUOTE:









AMD Ryzen 9 5950X Zen 3 CPU Review - KitGuru


AMD's new Zen 3 processors are finally upon us and they bring to the market a brand-new architecture




www.kitguru.net






_"AMD highlighted that they are currently seeing some issues hitting 2000MHz Fabric Clocks with the AGESA 1.1.0.0 BIOS revisions, but they are expecting that this can be fixed with a BIOS update. We will have to wait to see if that is indeed the case."_


----------



## ManniX-ITA

Kha said:


> @ManniX-ITA
> 
> BIG QUOTE:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AMD Ryzen 9 5950X Zen 3 CPU Review - KitGuru
> 
> 
> AMD's new Zen 3 processors are finally upon us and they bring to the market a brand-new architecture
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.kitguru.net
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _"AMD highlighted that they are currently seeing some issues hitting 2000MHz Fabric Clocks with the AGESA 1.1.0.0 BIOS revisions, but they are expecting that this can be fixed with a BIOS update. We will have to wait to see if that is indeed the case."_


I could feel it in my bones 
Give me my 2 GHz!


----------



## Kha

ManniX-ITA said:


> I could feel it in my bones
> Give me my 2 GHz!


and








AMD Ryzen 9 5900X review


The Ryzen 9 5900X moves AMD out of Intel's shadow to take centre stage.




www.pcgamer.com





_"It's worth noting AMD is still working on getting the Infinity Fabric running flawlessly at 1,900MHz and 2,000MHz across all platforms though—it won't be available at launch. "_


----------



## PopReference

Seems like Zen 3 is a much better Overclocker then I suspected:

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1324351468774842370
Even the clocks are not the best possible but the expected clocks too


----------



## Kha

Chaps, the game is afoot !


----------



## ManniX-ITA

It's just a pity that if it's not working at launch we can't do silicon lottery for the IF speed...


----------



## Kha

ManniX-ITA said:


> It's just a pity that if it's not working at launch we can't do silicon lottery for the IF speed...



and some bad news for you, mate.









AMD Ryzen 9 5950X and 5900X Review: Zen 3 Breaks the 5 GHz Barrier


AMD's Magnum Opus




www.tomshardware.com





_We had great results with memory overclocking with the Ryzen 9 5900X - we dialed in a 2000 MHz fabric and DDR4-4000 at a 1:1:1 fclk/uclk/mclk ratio, beating the best results we've reached with the previous-gen Matisse processors due to the general limit of a 1900 MHz fabric with previous-gen chips. We weren't quite as lucky with the Ryzen 9 5950X, though, and settled for DDR4-3600 for our overclocked configurations below. _


----------



## ManniX-ITA

Kha said:


> and some bad news for you, mate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AMD Ryzen 9 5950X and 5900X Review: Zen 3 Breaks the 5 GHz Barrier
> 
> 
> AMD's Magnum Opus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.tomshardware.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _We had great results with memory overclocking with the Ryzen 9 5900X - we dialed in a 2000 MHz fabric and DDR4-4000 at a 1:1:1 fclk/uclk/mclk ratio, beating the best results we've reached with the previous-gen Matisse processors due to the general limit of a 1900 MHz fabric with previous-gen chips. We weren't quite as lucky with the Ryzen 9 5950X, though, and settled for DDR4-3600 for our overclocked configurations below. _


Whaaaat ????
Oh no


----------



## Kha

However some Germans are telling they went over 2000 with a 5950x so maybe Tomshardware got a bad sample or a bad mobo.









AMD Ryzen 5950X, 5900X, 5800X & 5600X im Test: Overclocking


AMD Ryzen 5000 im Test: Overclocking / Übertakten des Infinity Fabrics / Ryzen 9 5950X mit Infinity-Fabric- und Speicher-OC




www.computerbase.de


----------



## ManniX-ITA

Kha said:


> However some Germans are telling they went over 2000 with a 5950x so maybe Tomshardware got a bad sample or a bad mobo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AMD Ryzen 5950X, 5900X, 5800X & 5600X im Test: Overclocking
> 
> 
> AMD Ryzen 5000 im Test: Overclocking / Übertakten des Infinity Fabrics / Ryzen 9 5950X mit Infinity-Fabric- und Speicher-OC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.computerbase.de


YES, that's my 5950x 
58 ns with horrible timings, awesome!


----------



## Nighthog

Glad to see it was "buggy"... I do hope the new bios will also allow the older 3000 series to function better? It's been a ongoing issue for quite a while with regard to FCLK.


----------



## panni

How can shop software be this horrible in 2020? My god. Proshop failed, AMD.com failed, the others didn't even properly list the items before they were gone.


----------



## Mullcom

AMD Ryzen 9 5950X and 5900X Review: Zen 3 Breaks the 5 GHz Barrier


AMD's Magnum Opus




www.tomshardware.com





Skickat från min SM-G973F via Tapatalk


----------



## Mullcom

The site trying to fooling 

Skickat från min SM-G973F via Tapatalk


----------



## Mullcom

AMD power.









Skickat från min SM-G973F via Tapatalk


----------



## ryouiki

Kha said:


> @ManniX-ITA
> 
> BIG QUOTE:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AMD Ryzen 9 5950X Zen 3 CPU Review - KitGuru
> 
> 
> AMD's new Zen 3 processors are finally upon us and they bring to the market a brand-new architecture
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.kitguru.net
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _"AMD highlighted that they are currently seeing some issues hitting 2000MHz Fabric Clocks with the AGESA 1.1.0.0 BIOS revisions, but they are expecting that this can be fixed with a BIOS update. We will have to wait to see if that is indeed the case."_


I wonder if this will have any impact on 3000 series as well.... F31X so far has given me nothing but issues related to booting with IF1866+/3733 on 3900x, compared to F30 which has no problem at all.


----------



## ManniX-ITA

ryouiki said:


> I wonder if this will have any impact on 3000 series as well.... F31X so far has given me nothing but issues related to booting with IF1866+/3733 on 3900x, compared to F30 which has no problem at all.


Sadly that was one of the main trigger for me to jump on the 5000...
Last BIOS which was really working flawlessly for me was F12a.
Almost one year old.
I think the current generation has been relegated to best effort already since long time.


----------



## GoforceReloaded

Kha said:


> @ManniX-ITA
> 
> BIG QUOTE:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AMD Ryzen 9 5950X Zen 3 CPU Review - KitGuru
> 
> 
> AMD's new Zen 3 processors are finally upon us and they bring to the market a brand-new architecture
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.kitguru.net
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _"AMD highlighted that they are currently seeing some issues hitting 2000MHz Fabric Clocks with the AGESA 1.1.0.0 BIOS revisions, but they are expecting that this can be fixed with a BIOS update. We will have to wait to see if that is indeed the case."_


So i have this "bug" : p

The good news is FCLK can go up to 2000-2066. (maybe not on all CPU)

A friend reached 2000 FCLK with an asus motherboard on a 5900X.


----------



## Kha

GoforceReloaded said:


> So i have this "bug" : p
> 
> The good news is FCLK can go up to 2000-2066. (maybe not on all CPU)
> 
> A friend reached 2000 FCLK with an asus motherboard on a 5900X.


What board and bios ?


----------



## GoforceReloaded

Kha said:


> What board and bios ?


ROG Crosshair VIII Hero + bios 2402 (beta)

G.skills announced new ram with 4000C16 + 2000 FCLK : G.SKILL Updates Trident Z Neo DDR4 Specs Up To DDR4-4000 CL16 16GBx2 for AMD Ryzen 5000 CPUs-G.SKILL International Enterprise Co., Ltd.


----------



## ManniX-ITA

GoforceReloaded said:


> ROG Crosshair VIII Hero + bios 2402 (beta)
> 
> G.skills announced new ram with 4000C16 + 2000 FCLK : G.SKILL Updates Trident Z Neo DDR4 Specs Up To DDR4-4000 CL16 16GBx2 for AMD Ryzen 5000 CPUs-G.SKILL International Enterprise Co., Ltd.


In theory this 4000 CL16 1.40V is the kit I just bought, seems was a good choice


----------



## Kha

@ManniX-ITA @Nighthog 

I just upgraded to F31E and I get hard reboots at light tasks with 1866 FCLK (the old problem that made me go back to F22). Any ideas ?


----------



## Kha

@GoforceReloaded I think you had a similar problem, right ? With your system rebooting randomly ? 

How you solved it, can you please share ?


----------



## PiotrMKG

ManniX-ITA said:


> In theory this 4000 CL16 1.40V is the kit I just bought, seems was a good choice


You meant, that You bought Trident Royal Z version of this kit.


----------



## ManniX-ITA

PiotrMKG said:


> You meant, that You bought Trident Royal Z version of this kit.


No it's a Trident Neo RGB


----------



## Kha

And I just realized the sound cracks while I archived smth with WinRar...


----------



## ManniX-ITA

Kha said:


> And I just realized the sound cracks while I archived smth with WinRar...


Wasn't the Global C-States for the random reboot?

You may need to adjust all the voltages again...


----------



## GoforceReloaded

Kha said:


> @GoforceReloaded I think you had a similar problem, right ? With your system rebooting randomly ?
> 
> How you solved it, can you please share ?


For 1866 FCLK i use :

1.125V on SOC (I need at least ~1.1000V on VSOC SVI2) (try with LLC auto or high) (1.100V on SOC with extreme LLC can work too but it's better to have some vdroop)
1000 on VDDP
1000 on VDDG CCD
1075 on VDDG IOD










You need to do at least 1 cold boot after you have changed VDDP. (shutdown the computer and power it on)

Whea errors are gone and did not get 1 hard reboot (even with my 3900X overclocked).

I tested this on multiple ryzen 3XXX.

Can work with 1900 FCLK.

For 1900-1933 FCLK I used :

1.150V on SOC (i need at least ~1.1200V on VSOC SVI2 to get rid of whea errors)
1000 on VDDP
1000 on VDDG CCD
1100 on VDDG IOD


----------



## ryouiki

ManniX-ITA said:


> Sadly that was one of the main trigger for me to jump on the 5000...
> Last BIOS which was really working flawlessly for me was F12a.
> Almost one year old.
> I think the current generation has been relegated to best effort already since long time.


F30 has been really solid for me (even let me bring ProcODT down to 30ohms on 4x8gb) I guess i'll wait until a later AGESA revision. The 5xxx series chips look amazing, but I think i'd be better off getting something to replace 1080Ti before jumping from 3900x to 5900x.


----------



## Kha

Dunno why, but I think I want to get out of this and try something else. 
Either a superior Gigabyte than my x570 Pro or some other brand.
Some people are recommending Asus Strix X570 E and F, apparently they are much easier to OC and have dunno what Dr Mos phases that people praise to moon and back. Anyone knows anything ?


----------



## Dreams-Visions

GoforceReloaded said:


> ROG Crosshair VIII Hero + bios 2402 (beta)
> 
> G.skills announced new ram with 4000C16 + 2000 FCLK : G.SKILL Updates Trident Z Neo DDR4 Specs Up To DDR4-4000 CL16 16GBx2 for AMD Ryzen 5000 CPUs-G.SKILL International Enterprise Co., Ltd.


I think I'm going to return my 3600C14 ram for one of these 16x2 kits. While I feel like the Royal may have been able to do it, I don't know that I can _trust_ that it can do it in a 4x8 configuration. I get the distinct impression that there is a _reason_ why they are not offering a 4000MHz kit in a 4x8GB configuration and I'm not going to risk that $360 on the hope that it will work. If I can been able to secure a 5950/5900 today I would have had time in my return window to try it out. But it didn't work out like that, so back it's likely going to go.



ManniX-ITA said:


> In theory this 4000 CL16 1.40V is the kit I just bought, seems was a good choice


You bought another kit? Or is this the same kit that you were having trouble with?


----------



## ManniX-ITA

Dreams-Visions said:


> I think I'm going to return my 3600C14 ram for one of these 16x2 kits. While I feel like the Royal may have been able to do it, I don't know that I can _trust_ that it can do it in a 4x8 configuration. I get the distinct impression that there is a _reason_ why they are not offering a 4000MHz kit in a 4x8GB configuration and I'm not going to risk that $360 on the hope that it will work. If I can been able to secure a 5950/5900 today I would have had time in my return window to try it out. But it didn't work out like that, so back it's likely going to go.
> 
> 
> You bought another kit? Or is this the same kit that you were having trouble with?


What do you mean trouble?
If you mean that I can't boot at 4000MHz yes but it's not the kit.

I had previously the CL19 1.45V and that was real trouble.


----------



## Pepie

Hey guys, I first wanted to make a post here concerning some crashes I have been experiencing with my setup. (3700x with AORUS Elite). Since my post turned out quite long I decided to put it in a separate topic because I did not want to flood everyone here with a wall of text. If anyone would care to take a look I would be greatly appreciative. In summary, on random occasions all my windows will start to freeze, one for one, until my whole PC is frozen. Actually experienced one while making the post but I could publish it just in time so not all my typing went to waste. I have only been using my setup with XMP enabled, so not a lot of borderline overclocking going on. Thanks in advance to anyone who would like to chime in.


----------



## Drejfus

Just Installed R9 5950x
Bios F31e
System is 3 Year old... (updated to 20H2)
Bios is limiting CPU...


----------



## pal

will Bus Clock reporting in HW be ever fixed?


----------



## ManniX-ITA

pal said:


> will Bus Clock reporting in HW be ever fixed?
> View attachment 2464503


Not aware of any issue about it... are you sure you don't have spread spectrum or SVM enabled?


----------



## MyUsername

pal said:


> will Bus Clock reporting in HW be ever fixed?


Mines 100.00MHz, I always manually set to 100 and spread spectrum disabled


----------



## Xaris

MyUsername said:


> Mines 100.00MHz, I always manually set to 100 and spread spectrum disabled


Is there a particular reason one way or another to use Spread Spectrum? I've got it manually set to 100.00 MHz as well but reporting does fluctuate very minorly, which doesnt seem like it should be a problem so I just ignored it, but maybe it should be disabled as I push some voltages and timings more and more?


----------



## Kha

@ManniX-ITA are you happy with your Master ? Should I upgrade to it from Pro or just keep it, what's your take on it ?


----------



## Speed Potato

Xaris said:


> Is there a particular reason one way or another to use Spread Spectrum?


Spread spectrum have something do do with electrical radiations that could interfeer with 100mhz signals. In practice, the potential radiation interference is never a problem so the spectrum does not need to be spread. Always set spread spectrum to disable since it can introduce instability (with no benefit)


----------



## Xaris

Speed Potato said:


> Spread spectrum have something do do with electrical radiations that could interfeer with 100mhz signals. In practice, the potential radiation interference is never a problem so the spectrum does not need to be spread. Always set spread spectrum to disable since it can introduce instability (with no benefit)


Got it, Thanks I'll turn it off next time I hit up the BIOS.


----------



## MyUsername

Xaris said:


> Is there a particular reason one way or another to use Spread Spectrum? I've got it manually set to 100.00 MHz as well but reporting does fluctuate very minorly, which doesnt seem like it should be a problem so I just ignored it, but maybe it should be disabled as I push some voltages and timings more and more?


It's used to control electromagnetic interference if it's near sensitive equipment or radio noise interference. If that doesn't apply to you then disable it, you can improve your overclock too.


----------



## panni

MyUsername said:


> It's used to control electromagnetic interference if it's near sensitive equipment or radio noise interference. If that doesn't apply to you then disable it, you can improve your overclock too.


In order to actually achieve a flat 100MHz you need to disable virtualization as well. At least on my Pro.


----------



## Dreams-Visions

ManniX-ITA said:


> What do you mean trouble?
> If you mean that I can't boot at 4000MHz yes but it's not the kit.
> 
> I had previously the CL19 1.45V and that was real trouble.


oooh okay. I thought you were having trouble with the kit. If you'll recall, we briefly discussed my concern about the kit maybe not working properly since it wasn't on the QVL. So it's all good for you now? If so, I'll be picking up whatever you're using. lol. 

If you wouldn't mind listing the model number, that'd be splendid. I tried to look up the model numbers of the ram kits in the GSkill press release, but couldn't find anything on Newegg.


----------



## SamfisherAnD

On F12e, running 4 sticks 3600 at XMP would always crash for me in Warzone, but with F30e, I tried it again for a few hours and seems to have improved RAM stability?


----------



## ManniX-ITA

Dreams-Visions said:


> oooh okay. I thought you were having trouble with the kit. If you'll recall, we briefly discussed my concern about the kit maybe not working properly since it wasn't on the QVL. So it's all good for you now? If so, I'll be picking up whatever you're using. lol.
> 
> If you wouldn't mind listing the model number, that'd be splendid. I tried to look up the model numbers of the ram kits in the GSkill press release, but couldn't find anything on Newegg.


I can't run it at 4000 MHz on my Master but seems to be some peculiarity with my specific board or CPU.

@MyUsername got the same kit and it can run it a 4000 on a Master Rel 1.0

Check this quote:



MyUsername said:


> Received my memory today, not easy to play with like my Trident Z Royals. Could not get 4000MT/s stable but it boots @1.40V-1.43V, outside of that it F9s.
> I thought what the hell and chucked 4*16 in and got it running @ 3733 straight 16s 1.4V. Testing atm but seems stable with TM5, 1.35V reboots hard. I'm actually quite surprised it even runs 3733 with 4*16 tbh, 3800 is impossible mind you, I get whea error 19 anyway at 1900/3800 so I'm not bothered. Minor hit running 64GB on Write 55800 from 56500, read 58500 latency 64.2ns on aida. Not bad.
> View attachment 2464299
> View attachment 2464301


The kit model is F4-4000C16-16GTZR.
And from the screenshot above seems it can do 4000 at CL16, not bad.

I couldn't go down to CL15 or CL14 at 3800 but that was expected.
Still very fast, you can check the settings I'm using in the spreadsheet:









Zen RAM OC Leaderboards


Zen 4 Sheet is sorted and verified submissions LOCKED each Thursday. Please provide proof of stability via Y-Cruncher AND a memory stability test, otherwise your submission will be removed. Refer to the FAQ for more info. MEMORY,PROCESSOR Username,Memory Latency,L3 Latency,DIMMs,Die Type,Rank,Me...




docs.google.com


----------



## ManniX-ITA

Kha said:


> @ManniX-ITA are you happy with your Master ? Should I upgrade to it from Pro or just keep it, what's your take on it ?


No, I'm definitely not happy... too many problems, design and quality issues, one good BIOS every year, hard to OC.
I'd go exactly for the MSI as recommended by @Veii in the quote below.
They are going to have their own set of issues but the chipset is properly located, no need to change thermal pads, much easier to OC, rolling BIOS releases, etc



Veii said:


> *MSI X570 Tomahawk, if you need the Thunderbolt Header
> MSI B550 Unify-X for overclocking
> *
> PCIe 4.0 chipset will negatively affect max FCLK (on new gens and on some zen 2's)
> same goes for GPU 4.0 ~ up to users luck
> X570 Strix-I (ITX)
> 
> These days, ASRock is not to recommend
> B550 Taichi too expensive, ITX lineup underbuild or lacks a backplate with custom mounting system and interfearing XHCI chip on the back of the board
> Probably the last good ones where X470 & X370 Taichi
> 
> ASUS Strix-E seems to be recommendable, but expensive





SamfisherAnD said:


> On F12e, running 4 sticks 3600 at XMP would always crash for me in Warzone, but with F30e, I tried it again for a few hours and seems to have improved RAM stability?


Yes very likely; I think it was in one of the single liner change log.


----------



## BTTB

New Gigabyte Chipset Drivers for Master:

(Note) Win10 ver.2004 supported.
(Note) For AMD Ryzen 5000 series processors support

[2‎.09.28.509]

5‎0.44 MB

2‎020/11/05


----------



## Skolo!

BTTB said:


> [2‎.09.28.509]


On AMD site newer version 2.10.13.408 , than gigabyte posted.


----------



## Kha

For Pro too !


----------



## MyUsername

You,


ManniX-ITA said:


> I can't run it at 4000 MHz on my Master but seems to be some peculiarity with my specific board or CPU.
> 
> @MyUsername got the same kit and it can run it a 4000 on a Master Rel 1.0
> 
> Check this quote:
> 
> 
> 
> The kit model is F4-4000C16-16GTZR.
> And from the screenshot above seems it can do 4000 at CL16, not bad.
> 
> I couldn't go down to CL15 or CL14 at 3800 but that was expected.
> Still very fast, you can check the settings I'm using in the spreadsheet:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zen RAM OC Leaderboards
> 
> 
> Zen 4 Sheet is sorted and verified submissions LOCKED each Thursday. Please provide proof of stability via Y-Cruncher AND a memory stability test, otherwise your submission will be removed. Refer to the FAQ for more info. MEMORY,PROCESSOR Username,Memory Latency,L3 Latency,DIMMs,Die Type,Rank,Me...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> docs.google.com


Yeah, I tried again last night and got very close at 4000 cl16. I got a few errors on the third cycle on TM5, so I swapped the memory for my 3600 kit and it was the same throwing out errors after a few cycles. So yeah, I'm thinking the board ain't happy running at these speeds. 3800 cl16 1.4V, even 3800 cl14 with 1.5V is fine apart from getting whea errors on the 4000 kit. A new motherboard is looking very likely if I get a good Zen 3 that can do 2GHz on the IF. I had a 5950x in the basket yesterday, but Ebuyer's server crashed and I lost it 😭 oh well.


----------



## Kha

Found out today that 5800x can do over 5ghz too, so 99% that's where my money will go.

@ManniX-ITA one thing I never asked you and wanted to, yet... I forgot:

As you know, I have a X570 Pro coupled at a Gigabyte 750W psu. 
The X570 Pro has a dual 12v CPU connector, 8 pins + 4, but the psu that has only 1 cpu 8 pins 12v supply line output. Naturally, I use only the 8 pin.
On forums I read different opinions about this, some people arguing that you need to use both, others saying that only one is needed and the other connector is only for supepr high LN2 overclocks that draw an insane amount.
I also read that many with X570 Master and Extreme are only using just one 12v connector.

So, question: do I need to change the PSU or am I ok like this ?


----------



## Morph3R

Interesting stuff coming 








AMD Robert Hallock promises Ryzen 5000 undervolting with new functionality - VideoCardz.com


AMD Director of Technical Marketing – Robert Hallock – provided more details on Ryzen 5000 series compatibility, upcoming features, and upgrade opportunities for users with AMD 500 series motherboards. AMD lifts the curtain on Ryzen 5000 series Yesterday AMD released its Ryzen 5000 series...




videocardz.com





TLTR: AMD is preparing AGESA that will make IF overclocking much easier!


----------



## ManniX-ITA

Kha said:


> Found out today that 5800x can do over 5ghz too, so 99% that's where my money will go.
> 
> @ManniX-ITA one thing I never asked you and wanted to, yet... I forgot:
> 
> As you know, I have a X570 Pro coupled at a Gigabyte 750W psu.
> The X570 Pro has a dual 12v CPU connector, 8 pins + 4, but the psu that has only 1 cpu 8 pins 12v supply line output. Naturally, I use only the 8 pin.
> On forums I read different opinions about this, some people arguing that you need to use both, others saying that only one is needed and the other connector is only for supepr high LN2 overclocks that draw an insane amount.
> I also read that many with X570 Master and Extreme are only using just one 12v connector.
> 
> So, question: do I need to change the PSU or am I ok like this ?


You can drive a huge amount of current through the ATX24P+12V8P.
And that's nominal specs which are highly conservative.

If you have a 5800x even overclocked to the max and 1 GPU you'll never get even close.
The additional 12V4P may be needed in case of a 3950x/5950x massive overclock for LN2 with a dual overclocked GPU setup...

Depends also on the quality of the PSU; if it has a single rail is better otherwise there could be a current limit on the 12V8P.
The thickness of the wires too is important; many good PSUs are using oversized AWG than the specs and can deliver 2-3 times the nominal current.
I don't remember the OEM used by Gigabyte but I think it was a good one.

With your setup it's very likely not needed to change anything.


----------



## ManniX-ITA

Not a single WHEA Code 19 so far either at idle or under load.
Will start checking if I can go down to 1000mV VDDP and lower the VSOC.


----------



## Kha

ManniX-ITA said:


> Not a single WHEA Code 19 so far either at idle or under load.
> Will start checking if I can go down to 1000mV VDDP and lower the VSOC.


got the CPU already ?


----------



## Kha

Btw, anyone knows if there are any notable differences between X570 Pro and Ultra ? Would like to get rid of it, tbh, yet dunno in what to invest 

Basically, I want to boost to the max the 5800x, heard today reports of it going over 2000 IF and 5.05 ghz boost on auto, which sounds perfect to me.


----------



## chucky27

Kha said:


> Btw, anyone knows if there are any notable differences between X570 Pro and Ultra ? Would like to get rid of it, tbh, yet dunno in what to invest
> 
> Basically, I want to boost to the max the 5800x, heard today reports of it going over 2000 IF and 5.05 ghz boost on auto, which sounds perfect to me.


They are essentially the same board, where it matters (VRM, RAM traces...). Ultra adds 3rd NVMe slot (via chipset, disables 2 SATA ports if used), WiFi card and sliiiightly better VRM radiator.


----------



## MyUsername

Kha said:


> Btw, anyone knows if there are any notable differences between X570 Pro and Ultra ? Would like to get rid of it, tbh, yet dunno in what to invest
> 
> Basically, I want to boost to the max the 5800x, heard today reports of it going over 2000 IF and 5.05 ghz boost on auto, which sounds perfect to me.


The only difference I'm concerned about is the revised daisy chain topology. The rest is the same by the looks of it. The boosting of the CPU is down to the quality of the binning and how good your thermals are. It's a lottery and you just don't know until you get hands on. I'm planning on getting hopefully a Gigabyte master rev 1.1 or 1.2(I do actually like this board , just memory's crap) or an MSI Unify or Tomahawk to try out, one will be sent back.


----------



## ManniX-ITA

Kha said:


> got the CPU already ?


I wish.. want to do play the silicon lottery so I'll have to wait for Amazon to start selling it.
If you don't need the extra from X570 you should consider the B550 boards. They OC better and the chipset in better.


----------



## PiotrMKG

So how much will I gain in CB20 going from IF1900 to IF2000 having the same CPU % wise.


----------



## ManniX-ITA

PiotrMKG said:


> So how much will I gain in CB20 going from IF1900 to IF2000 having the same CPU % wise.


Not known yet, there's just an AIDA64 bench:









AMD Ryzen 5950X, 5900X, 5800X & 5600X im Test: Overclocking


AMD Ryzen 5000 im Test: Overclocking / Übertakten des Infinity Fabrics / Ryzen 9 5950X mit Infinity-Fabric- und Speicher-OC




www.computerbase.de


----------



## ManniX-ITA

Interesting summary, MSI could go up to FCLK 2100...









AMD & Its Board Partners Discuss Ryzen 5000 Zen 3 CPU Undervolting, Memory / Overclocking & 500 Series AGESA Support


AMD has started sharing more details for the Ryzen 5000 Zen 3 Desktop CPUs undervolting, memory support, and overclocking functionalities.




wccftech.com


----------



## Kha

ManniX-ITA said:


> Interesting summary, MSI could go up to FCLK 2100...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AMD & Its Board Partners Discuss Ryzen 5000 Zen 3 CPU Undervolting, Memory / Overclocking & 500 Series AGESA Support
> 
> 
> AMD has started sharing more details for the Ryzen 5000 Zen 3 Desktop CPUs undervolting, memory support, and overclocking functionalities.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wccftech.com


Any particular reason ?


----------



## Krradr

Hi, guys i really need your help, my audio is crackling sometimes, i have an ryzen 3700x, gtx 1070, Kingston HyperX FURY Black [HX436C17FB3K2/16] 16 gb, windows 10, all my drivers are up to date, nothing is overclocked except XMP profile, i have crackling like this 



 . I was trying to change some voltages here and there but nothing helped. I was trying to change my xmp profile to off and on, updating my realtek audio drivers, fresh wndows 10 install, i have logitech g pro x and steelseries arctis 7 headsets, all my audio devices have this problem. I even change my PCI-e 4.0 to 3.0, to no avail. I didn't here crackling in games except cod warzone and red dead redemption 2, every single game that i played work fine. No problems in movies, music services like spotify etc. But i have crackling when watching youtube and jump through the file back and forward sometimes i here this crackling and this is very annoying. Please help me, i've read a ton of articles on the web with the same problems and nothing what is suggested helped me.
P. S. sorry for my bad english, it's not my prime language.


----------



## Kha

Krradr said:


> Hi, guys i really need your help, my audio is crackling sometimes, i have an ryzen 3700x, gtx 1070, Kingston HyperX FURY Black [HX436C17FB3K2/16] 16 gb, windows 10, all my drivers are up to date, nothing is overclocked except XMP profile, i have crackling like this
> 
> 
> 
> . I was trying to change some voltages here and there but nothing helped. I was trying to change my xmp profile to off and on, updating my realtek audio drivers, fresh wndows 10 install, i have logitech g pro x and steelseries arctis 7 headsets, all my audio devices have this problem. I even change my PCI-e 4.0 to 3.0, to no avail. I didn't here crackling in games except cod warzone and red dead redemption 2, every single game that i played work fine. No problems in movies, music services like spotify etc. But i have crackling when watching youtube and jump through the file back and forward sometimes i here this crackling and this is very annoying. Please help me, i've read a ton of articles on the web with the same problems and nothing what is suggested helped me.
> P. S. sorry for my bad english, it's not my prime language.


Hello, what motherboard and bios version ?


----------



## Krradr

Kha said:


> Hello, what motherboard and bios version ?


gigabyte x570 aorus elite, F30


----------



## Kha

Krradr said:


> gigabyte x570 aorus elite, F30


Thought so. There are alot of people with similar F30 issues, including me. As far as I understood, there are several fixes, one of them being revert to F22 bios, which appears to be much more stable than F30 and above.


----------



## ManniX-ITA

Krradr said:


> gigabyte x570 aorus elite, F30


It's VSOC/VDDG voltage issue.
Usually it can be fixed with fine tuning but not everyone was so lucky.

Post your Zentimings screenshot.


----------



## Krradr

Kha said:


> Thought so. There are alot of people with similar F30 issues, including me. As far as I understood, there are several fixes, one of them being revert to F22 bios, which appears to be much more stable than F30 and above.


i think you mean F21 because there is no F22 only F20, F21, F30, F31E. And i can confirm that i got exactly the same issues on F20 and F21, i just upgraded from F21 to F30 today. You got exactly the same issue as me? Does this bother you at all?


----------



## Krradr

ManniX-ITA said:


> It's VSOC/VDDG voltage issue.
> Usually it can be fixed with fine tuning but not everyone was so lucky.
> 
> Post your Zentimings screenshot.


----------



## ManniX-ITA

Krradr said:


> View attachment 2464545


Start increasing the VSOC you are below the mandatory 40mV distance from VDDG.
Set it to 1100mV at least.
If you still get crackling 1050mV VDDG could be too much for your cores.
You'll have to go to AMD OC menu and set a split VDDG there; VDDG IOD at 1050 and VDDG CCD at between 950 and 1000.
If you still get crackling then VDDG at 1050 could be too high, try to lower down to 1000 but usually F30+ likes 1000 or more.


----------



## Krradr

ManniX-ITA said:


> Start increasing the VSOC you are below the mandatory 40mV distance from VDDG.
> Set it to 1100mV at least.
> If you still get crackling 1050mV VDDG could be too much for your cores.
> You'll have to go to AMD OC menu and set a split VDDG there; VDDG IOD at 1050 and VDDG CCD at between 950 and 1000.
> If you still get crackling then VDDG at 1050 could be too high, try to lower down to 1000 but usually F30+ likes 1000 or more.


I cannot change anything in the AMD oc, I'm trying to change default values from 700 but nothing is happening, I press lmb, enter, nothing is happening. And btw if I change anything in this section do I lose warranty on mobo?


----------



## ManniX-ITA

PiotrMKG said:


> So how much will I gain in CB20 going from IF1900 to IF2000 having the same CPU % wise.


What about this?

*

 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1324351004989640706*


----------



## ManniX-ITA

Krradr said:


> I cannot change anything in the AMD oc, I'm trying to change default values from 700 but nothing is happening, I press lmb, enter, nothing is happening. And btw if I change anything in this section do I lose warranty on mobo?


No don't worry, you don't loose the warranty.
You have to type in the numbers, it's not a selection


----------



## Krradr

I did like you said and still got crackling. About vsoc I did the right thing? And then I go to the AMD oc and change values like you said, unfortunately I don't have a cod warzone or rdr 2 to check if this games works fine. The only thing that I can trigger this issue like in the video above.


----------



## Krradr

sorry about the huge image


----------



## ManniX-ITA

No problem 
That's not the SOC voltage... if you check Zentimings it's probably the same.
It's the VCORE SOC above.

Just to be sure change it directly in the AMD OC menu and leave it as Auto there, SoC Voltage option.

If you plug a USB stick with FAT32 filesystem you can save BIOS screenshots with F12. Much better.


----------



## Krradr

ManniX-ITA said:


> No problem
> That's not the SOC voltage... if you check Zentimings it's probably the same.
> It's the VCORE SOC above.
> 
> Just to be sure change it directly in the AMD OC menu and leave it as Auto there, SoC Voltage option.
> 
> If you plug a USB stick with FAT32 filesystem you can save BIOS screenshots with F12. Much better.


There is no such option in amd oc-soc voltage as auto, only numbers, default is 0.


----------



## panni

You want to set VCORE VSOC. And I'd suggest fixing VSOC to 1100 in the AMD OC menu as well. There are two settings; the latter worked better for me.
Also you possibly want a small VSOC offset in tweaker. +0.02 or something (dynamic VSOC).

Edit: whoops, ManniX beat me to it.
Edit 2: Also possibly PBO disabled and both LLCs to High for the moment.


----------



## ManniX-ITA

Krradr said:


> There is no such option in amd oc-soc voltage as auto, only numbers, default is 0.


No I meant Auto in the Tweakers menu for VCORE SOC.
Set the desired Voltage with numbers where it's 0 in the SoC Voltage under AMD OC.
Start with 1100 go to 1120 if you still get crackling.
Otherwise proceed with the other options.


----------



## panni

ManniX-ITA said:


> Set the desired Voltage with numbers where it's 0 in the SoC Voltage under AMD OC.
> Start with 1100 go to 1120 if you still get crackling.


Oh? I'm still using 1100 + Tweaker Normal + Offset - is setting it in AMD OC directly without offset the better way?


----------



## ManniX-ITA

panni said:


> Oh? I'm still using 1100 + Tweaker Normal + Offset - is setting it in AMD OC directly without offset the better way?


After many hundreds of tests I couldn't find a difference 
But I ended up trusting more the AMD OC setting as it's less prone to bugs in new releases.


----------



## Kha

Krradr said:


> i think you mean F21 because there is no F22 only F20, F21, F30, F31E. And i can confirm that i got exactly the same issues on F20 and F21, i just upgraded from F21 to F30 today. You got exactly the same issue as me? Does this bother you at all?


I didn't check your board version, thought all are the same. But yes, F21 should be ok as a last resort if you don't somehow fix it by tweaking the voltages.


----------



## Kha

@ManniX-ITA And I got again WHEA Interconnet error, during an AIDA memory stress test @ 4000mhz 16-16-16-32 @1.42v

F22 with quite low IF 1800 (obviously not coupled).

Any ideas what should I do ? The stress test was for like 30 mins til I got the WHEA.


----------



## Krradr

ManniX-ITA said:


> No I meant Auto in the Tweakers menu for VCORE SOC.
> Set the desired Voltage with numbers where it's 0 in the SoC Voltage under AMD OC.
> Start with 1100 go to 1120 if you still get crackling.
> Otherwise proceed with the other options.


i did everything as you said, o difference. What is my other options? Btw do you have this problem at all? Honestly i don't think it's related to amd, i saw shroud stream some RDR2 and he has the same issues as me, but he use an intel system. idk what to do.


----------



## ManniX-ITA

Mmmm at 1800?
It's weird, probably it's not the IF unstable but the memory OC.
Try to adjust your timings


----------



## ManniX-ITA

Krradr said:


> i did everything as you said, o difference. What is my other options? Btw do you have this problem at all? Honestly i don't think it's related to amd, i saw shroud stream some RDR2 and he has the same issues as me, but he use an intel system. idk what to do.


You kidding? 
I had this problem since day 1.
It's been a constant fight to fix it...

Did you disable DF C-states?


----------



## Krradr

ManniX-ITA said:


> You kidding?
> I had this problem since day 1.
> It's been a constant fight to fix it...
> 
> Did you disable DF C-states?


I don't know what it is, I only did what you told.


----------



## ManniX-ITA

Go to AMD CBS>NBIO>SMU Common Options and Disable DF C-states.

Test and if not working raise the SoC Voltage to 1150.

If not, set your RAM speed to 2133MHz.

If not, AMD OC, set UncoreOC to Enable.
Test a lot of split VDDG combinations with VDDG IOD between 1000 and 1100 and VDDG CCD between 950 and 1050.

If you find a working combination raise your RAM back to 3600.
Then you can test scaling down the SoC Voltage versus 1100, but still at least 50mV above VDDG IOD.


----------



## Krradr

ManniX-ITA said:


> Go to AMD CBS>NBIO>SMU Common Options and Disable DF C-states.
> 
> Test and if not working raise the SoC Voltage to 1150.
> 
> If not, set your RAM speed to 2133MHz.
> 
> If not, AMD OC, set UncoreOC to Enable.
> Test a lot of split VDDG combinations with VDDG IOD between 1000 and 1100 and VDDG CCD between 950 and 1050.
> 
> If you find a working combination raise your RAM back to 3600.
> Then you can test scaling down the SoC Voltage versus 1100, but still at least 50mV above VDDG IOD.


Jesusssss, ok, I will try later, thx.


----------



## ManniX-ITA

Krradr said:


> Jesusssss, ok, I will try later, thx.


Yes I'm not joking when I say I made a few thousands of tests..
But hopefully you'll need only a few dozens and fix the issue


----------



## MyUsername

panni said:


> Oh? I'm still using 1100 + Tweaker Normal + Offset - is setting it in AMD OC directly without offset the better way?


I read on tweaktown that the setting for the soc voltage in AMD OC applies the voltage before the PSP gives control to the bios, there's different levels. AMD OC has a higher level of control, privileges than the bios, hence why any settings you apply here override the settings in the bios.


----------



## Nicked_Wicked

Krradr said:


> i did everything as you said, o difference. What is my other options? Btw do you have this problem at all? Honestly i don't think it's related to amd, i saw shroud stream some RDR2 and he has the same issues as me, but he use an intel system. idk what to do.


I wouldn’t worry about RDR2 audio crackling, it happens, no matter how good your system, audiocard and their drivers are, even supposedly jitter-immune audio interfaces still crackle in my experience.

If you still hear crackling during other games or when doing simple things such as idling or watching video’s I would look into raising/lowering voltages.


----------



## Kha

ManniX-ITA said:


> Mmmm at 1800?
> It's weird, probably it's not the IF unstable but the memory OC.
> Try to adjust your timings


Went 1.43v and passed the memory stress test. And now I wonder if the previous WHEAs interconnect at 1900 were related to ram entirely (had some really tight timings).

1.43v for Samsung B-Die should be safe, right ? (ram temp in full load was 43 Celsius).


----------



## Nighthog

Kha said:


> Went 1.43v and passed the memory stress test. And now I wonder if the previous WHEAs interconnect at 1900 were related to ram entirely (had some really tight timings).
> 
> 1.43v for Samsung B-Die should be safe, right ? (ram temp in full load was 43 Celsius).


Voltage is safe. They can handle much more.


----------



## Kha

Nighthog said:


> Voltage is safe. They can handle much more.


Good to know, would like to go a bit higher when I'll get my 5800x. So far I'm a happy bunny, seems it's stable @ 4000 16-16-16-32 with 1.43v.


----------



## ManniX-ITA

Kha said:


> Good to know, would like to go a bit higher when I'll get my 5800x. So far I'm a happy bunny, seems it's stable @ 4000 16-16-16-32 with 1.43v.


Yes till 1.45v it's a piece of cake, just keep the temp in check and don't go over 50c/51c-

Indeed could be tour previous WHEA errors were all due to the memory OC.


----------



## Illined

Being entirely sick of the issues with this X570 Master, I have gone ahead and ordered an X570 Tomehawk. Hopefully the new board will arrive tomorrow at which point I will say goodbye to the Master. It'll be a great paperweight.


----------



## ManniX-ITA

Illined said:


> Being entirely sick of the issues with this X570 Master, I have gone ahead and ordered an X570 Tomehawk. Hopefully the new board will arrive tomorrow at which point I will say goodbye to the Master. It'll be a great paperweight.


Well, let us know if it was worth it... I'm terribly tempted as well.


----------



## Kha

ManniX-ITA said:


> Well, let us know if it was worth it... I'm terribly tempted as well.


Indeed, please do share your experience with it, I'm interested in swaping teams too.


----------



## panni

MyUsername said:


> I read on tweaktown that the setting for the soc voltage in AMD OC applies the voltage before the PSP gives control to the bios, there's different levels. AMD OC has a higher level of control, privileges than the bios, hence why any settings you apply here override the settings in the bios.


Probably true for the bare Tweaker SOC voltage, but the DVID/Dynamic SOC voltage is still applied. Been using 1100 AMD OC SOC value together with an offset.


----------



## Mullcom

I dont get why it not going up more.
my temps if fine.
















Skickat från min SM-G973F via Tapatalk


----------



## Mullcom

Mullcom said:


> I dont get why it not going up more.
> my temps if fine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skickat från min SM-G973F via Tapatalk


som settings in bios












































Skickat från min SM-G973F via Tapatalk


----------



## ManniX-ITA

You mean the boost clock or under full load?


----------



## pal

ManniX-ITA said:


> Not aware of any issue about it... are you sure you don't have spread spectrum or SVM enabled?


Spread Spectrum is Disable, bckl set at 100 and yes SVM is Enable, I need it.
This happen from F30 on, I think. with SVM Disable is at 100 rock solid.


----------



## Mullcom

ManniX-ITA said:


> You mean the boost clock or under full load?


Yes. When I do bench it stay at 4.1ghz all cores. 

Skickat från min SM-G973F via Tapatalk


----------



## ManniX-ITA

Mullcom said:


> Yes. When I do bench it stay at 4.1ghz all cores.
> 
> Skickat från min SM-G973F via Tapatalk


I see is boosting up to 4200 and something.
So under full load it's maxing at 4100.
What is the frequency that can reach under full load without SVM?


----------



## Mullcom

ManniX-ITA said:


> I see is boosting up to 4200 and something.
> So under full load it's maxing at 4100.
> What is the frequency that can reach under full load without SVM?


I have SVM mode already disabled. 

Skickat från min SM-G973F via Tapatalk


----------



## ManniX-ITA

What do you expect the frequency under full load to be then?
Was that 4100 at 63c after a CB20 multi core benchmark?


----------



## Yuke

Mullcom said:


> I have SVM mode already disabled.
> 
> Skickat från min SM-G973F via Tapatalk


Did you try EDC/TDC/PPT limits?

Start with 1/0/0 and go from there


----------



## Mullcom

Hmm. Kind of strange. In dram calc benchmark I get 4.250 all cores and 2cores top 4.299mhz.




Skickat från min SM-G973F via Tapatalk


----------



## Mullcom

ManniX-ITA said:


> What do you expect the frequency under full load to be then?
> Was that 4100 at 63c after a CB20 multi core benchmark?


Yes

Skickat från min SM-G973F via Tapatalk


----------



## ManniX-ITA

Mullcom said:


> Yes
> 
> Skickat från min SM-G973F via Tapatalk


You are being limited in full core load but not by temperature.
Set the right values for your CPU for PPT/TDC/EDC.
Probably the motherboard settings are messing up something in the boosting alogrithm.

Not sure what's best for a 3600X, check with something unconstrained like 140/110/140.

I would also lower the SOC LLC as Turbo can cause weird issues at 1.15v, I'd set it to High


----------



## Mullcom

ManniX-ITA said:


> You are being limited in full core load but not by temperature.
> Set the right values for your CPU for PPT/TDC/EDC.
> Probably the motherboard settings are messing up something in the boosting alogrithm.
> 
> Not sure what's best for a 3600X, check with something unconstrained like 140/110/140.
> 
> I would also lower the SOC LLC as Turbo can cause weird issues at 1.15v, I'd set it to High


Okej.. interesting my mems seams now have more to give.

Time to make some popcorn.. and start testing = rebooting computer Many times [emoji12]

Yes. All core don't go over 4250mhz.
2cores stop at 4299
Skickat från min SM-G973F via Tapatalk


----------



## ManniX-ITA

My 3800x cores if I'm not wrong with CB20 they go up to 4275 MHz.
It's a medium complexity AVX workload so it's normal they scale down.
At 63c maybe there's still headroom to go higher but what is your expectation?


----------



## Kha

@ManniX-ITA can you please tell (as much as possible, in detail) what you don't like at your Master?


----------



## ManniX-ITA

Uff.. I should have made a list.
Let me see what comes up to my mind quickly:

Chipset position under the GPU
Thermal pad that must be replaced
CMOS battery position under the GPU
Hard to overclock and to get stable
Non working POST boot guard failure
Underperforming PCB memory layout since I have a Rel 1.0
Many exclusive BIOS bugs
BIOS layout, although there's worst
Slow and inconsistent BIOS releases compared to MSI/ASUS
16MB BIOS; yes it's Dual but I paid 380€ for it


----------



## Netherwind

ManniX-ITA said:


> My 3800x cores if I'm not wrong with CB20 they go up to 4275 MHz.
> It's a medium complexity AVX workload so it's normal they scale down.
> At 63c maybe there's still headroom to go higher but what is your expectation?


So far I feel that my 3800X like a Per-CCX OC to 4400MHz best. Temps are lower than Auto and it performs at a fixed speed regardless of the workload.
Though I must say I'm excited to see what my upcoming 5800X can do.


----------



## ManniX-ITA

Netherwind said:


> So far I feel that my 3800X like a Per-CCX OC to 4400MHz best. Temps are lower than Auto and it performs at a fixed speed regardless of the workload.
> Though I must say I'm excited to see what my upcoming 5800X can do.


What voltage you need to keep it at 4400?


----------



## Kha

ManniX-ITA said:


> Uff.. I should have made a list.
> Let me see what comes up to my mind quickly:
> 
> Chipset position under the GPU
> Thermal pad that must be replaced
> CMOS battery position under the GPU
> Hard to overclock and to get stable
> Non working POST boot guard failure
> Underperforming PCB memory layout since I have a Rel 1.0
> Many exclusive BIOS bugs
> BIOS layout, although there's worst
> Slow and inconsistent BIOS releases compared to MSI/ASUS
> 16MB BIOS; yes it's Dual but I paid 380€ for it


Yeah, everything you said it's basically on my list too lol...


----------



## ManniX-ITA

Kha said:


> Yeah, everything you said it's basically on my list too lol...


And I've been very lucky, I've not mentioned the issues others had.

The "cold boot" issue, which is due to the DisplayPort cable but seems to me these boards are much more sensible to it than any other.
The random fake death that requires unplugging the CMOS battery, which is under the GPU.
Those with the CMOS battery quickly draining, although is a while I don't see someone complaining.
The quite a few, not sure but seems more than the usual, that found out in the morning the board was stone dead without reason.

Lots of people have no issues or very few but even if I've been quite lucky I wouldn't buy it again... 
Statistically I've the feeling the likelihood something goes wrong is too high.


----------



## Kha

ManniX-ITA said:


> And I've been very lucky, I've not mentioned the issues others had.
> 
> The "cold boot" issue, which is due to the DisplayPort cable but seems to me these boards are much more sensible to it than any other.
> The random fake death that requires unplugging the CMOS battery, which is under the GPU.
> Those with the CMOS battery quickly draining, although is a while I don't see someone complaining.
> The quite a few, not sure but seems more than the usual, that found out in the morning the board was stone dead without reason.
> 
> Lots of people have no issues or very few but even if I've been quite lucky I wouldn't buy it again...
> Statistically I've the feeling the likelihood something goes wrong is too high.


Yeah, I am somehow in a similar boat, since apart of these WHEAs, can't say I met huge issues. But still, the ones you already mentioned, are pretty annoying and I wholeheartedly agree.

Dunno what to buy, really, was looking at the Asus X570 Strix or MSI earlier. I also am extremely annoyed about the +3 degrees in full load reported on 5800x compared to both 5900x and 5950x, so now I am torn between 5800x and 5900x.

And in my country the 5900x is the only one who is missing from shops...


----------



## ManniX-ITA

Kha said:


> Yeah, I am somehow in a similar boat, since apart of these WHEAs, can't say I met huge issues. But still, the ones you already mentioned, are pretty annoying and I wholeheartedly agree.
> 
> Dunno what to buy, really, was looking at the Asus X570 Strix or MSI earlier. I also am extremely annoyed about the +3 degrees in full load reported on 5800x compared to both 5900x and 5950x, so now I am torn between 5800x and 5900x.
> 
> And in my country the 5900x is the only one who is missing from shops...


Always like that...
I'm waiting for Amazon to start selling the 5950x but I'm getting impatient.
Seems almost impossible to find it anywhere online in Germany.

As I said the other day, higher temperature for the 5800x had to be expected... the good full cores are going all to the 5950x.
The 5900x has the advantage of only 6 cores per CCD.


----------



## Riotvan

Installed a 5900X in an Aorus Pro today and after some slight issues with VDDG and VDDP voltage it went well. Used to have a 3800X in here and i just copied over the settings but it wasn’t stable at 3733 with 4x8gb e die. Lowered the VDDG and VDDP by 50mv to 900/850 and it’s stable again. No audio issues, whea errors or hard resets.
Might try for higher IF after i’ve run it for a while...

Also the weird lag problem when adjusting fan curve in the bios is gone!


----------



## ManniX-ITA

Riotvan said:


> Installed a 5900X in an Aorus Pro today and after some slight issues with VDDG and VDDP voltage it went well. Used to have a 3800X in here and i just copied over the settings but it wasn’t stable at 3733 with 4x8gb e die. Lowered the VDDG and VDDP by 50mv to 900/850 and it’s stable again. No audio issues, whea errors or hard resets.
> Might try for higher IF after i’ve run it for a while...
> 
> Also the weird lag problem when adjusting fan curve in the bios is gone!


Yes please 
900/850 seems pretty low... could be a good sign.


----------



## Kha

On the other hand... the 5800x is running 4 degrees colder than my 3900x, so it isn't that bad, right ? 

https://tpucdn.com/review/amd-ryzen-7-5800x/images/cpu-temperature.png



(me trying to find good enough reasons to stick with the 5800x)


----------



## Riotvan

ManniX-ITA said:


> Yes please
> 900/850 seems pretty low... could be a good sign.


Seems to be a pretty good chip idd, several cores reach 4.941ghz and all core 4.5ish with cb20 and this is with an old D14. Pbo is enabled. Stays under 75C.


----------



## Mullcom

Getting better 

need to fix TRFC lower. dont remember how to calc this but i think i have saved some info  if i find it.









Skickat från min SM-G973F via Tapatalk


----------



## ManniX-ITA

Kha said:


> On the other hand... the 5800x is running 4 degrees colder than my 3900x, so it isn't that bad, right ?
> 
> https://tpucdn.com/review/amd-ryzen-7-5800x/images/cpu-temperature.png
> 
> 
> 
> (me trying to find good enough reasons to stick with the 5800x)


eheheh it's an awesome chip, they all are
Plus if you don't really need all those cores is less expensive than the 5900x and only 100 MHz slower.


----------



## Kha

ManniX-ITA said:


> eheheh it's an awesome chip, they all are
> Plus if you don't really need all those cores is less expensive than the 5900x and only 100 MHz slower.


Yes, ofc. But tell me, what the heck are you planning to do with that 16 core 32 threads beast lol ? Is there anything apart Blender and ML that actually makes use of it ?


----------



## Krradr

Nicked_Wicked said:


> I wouldn’t worry about RDR2 audio crackling, it happens, no matter how good your system, audiocard and their drivers are, even supposedly jitter-immune audio interfaces still crackle in my experience.
> 
> If you still hear crackling during other games or when doing simple things such as idling or watching video’s I would look into raising/lowering voltages.


Only in games like rdr2 and cod warzone I have crackling audio, no issues whatsoever in any game except this 2, in movies I hear popping only with fast forward but this is no big deal, no crackling or popping when actually watching a movie, listening music, doing simple stuff like browsing. You to have a crackling audio?


----------



## Krradr

Maybe to completely avoid crackling audio issues need to buy a mobo from a different brand? Or this problems persist in mobos from asus, asrock, msi as well?


----------



## Illined

ManniX-ITA said:


> Uff.. I should have made a list.
> Let me see what comes up to my mind quickly:
> 
> Chipset position under the GPU
> Thermal pad that must be replaced
> CMOS battery position under the GPU
> Hard to overclock and to get stable
> Non working POST boot guard failure
> Underperforming PCB memory layout since I have a Rel 1.0
> Many exclusive BIOS bugs
> BIOS layout, although there's worst
> Slow and inconsistent BIOS releases compared to MSI/ASUS
> 16MB BIOS; yes it's Dual but I paid 380€ for it


Adding to this that if you have the no-power bug with this board, the only solution is to remove the CMOS-battery. As ManniX has stated it is located underneath the GPU, which means that unless you have vGPU you need to remove the graphics card.

The delivery date of my X570 Tomahawk was pushed back to tuesday, but no worries. I look forward to being trouble-free. The store has also approved my RMA of the Master. They can do with it what they want, I don't want it anymore.


----------



## MyUsername

Kha said:


> Yes, ofc. But tell me, what the heck are you planning to do with that 16 core 32 threads beast lol ? Is there anything apart Blender and ML that actually makes use of it ?


My ego(epeen) LOL But seriously I want mine to last several years and hopefully in a couple of years or sooner games will make more or better use of the cores available. Besides I've wanted to build a ridiculously overkill PC for some time and now is the time.

Got my memory running okay at 4000MT/s finally, TWTRL was causing me problems, went from 8 to 10 and voila. 1.43V


----------



## Mullcom

MyUsername said:


> My ego(epeen) LOL But seriously I want mine to last several years and hopefully in a couple of years or sooner games will make more or better use of the cores available. Besides I've wanted to build a ridiculously overkill PC for some time and now is the time.
> 
> Got my memory running okay at 4000MT/s finally, TWTRL was causing me problems, went from 8 to 10 and voila. 1.43V
> 
> View attachment 2464588


Nice!!

@ManniX-ITA I found some timing for your men's.

62.4 ns 2x16GB Samsung B-die 3800 MHz 1900 MHz 
16-8-16-14-28-40-260 

30393 MB/s 56163 MB/s 
R7 3800X 4.4 Ghz 
Dual 
1.100 V 1.500 V 950 mV 1050 mV 44 Ω Disabled RZQ/3 RZQ/1 
24 Ω 24 Ω 24 Ω 24 Ω 
Auto Auto Auto 
Trident-Z Neo CL16 3600Mhz 
Gigabyte Aorus X570 Master 
F5o 1003AAB

Skickat från min SM-G973F via Tapatalk


----------



## Yuke

Man, stop talking about motherboard replacements you all. ****ing B550 Unify-X is smiling at me...and i havent had that many problems with my Aorus Master...but potentially underperforming memory pcb layout is a really annoying voice at the back of my head that wont stop shutting the **** up...


----------



## Yuke

Mullcom said:


> Nice!!
> 
> @ManniX-ITA I found some timing for your men's.
> 
> 62.4 ns 2x16GB Samsung B-die 3800 MHz 1900 MHz
> 16-8-16-14-28-40-260
> 
> 30393 MB/s 56163 MB/s
> R7 3800X 4.4 Ghz
> Dual
> 1.100 V 1.500 V 950 mV 1050 mV 44 Ω Disabled RZQ/3 RZQ/1
> 24 Ω 24 Ω 24 Ω 24 Ω
> Auto Auto Auto
> Trident-Z Neo CL16 3600Mhz
> Gigabyte Aorus X570 Master
> F5o 1003AAB
> 
> Skickat från min SM-G973F via Tapatalk


Those are mine that i put in the excel sheet, lol

i switched to 28-42-252 in the meantime, tho and i forgot to change Motherboard BIOS to F30...


----------



## Mullcom

Yuke said:


> Those are mine that i put in the excel sheet, lol
> 
> i switched to 28-42-252 in the meantime, tho and i forgot to change Motherboard BIOS to F30...


Cool! Hehe finding the doc on google when I searched for D-die



Skickat från min SM-G973F via Tapatalk


----------



## Bart

It will be interesting to see what 3600 CL16 stuff will clock at in terms of timings. I have a bunch of 16/16/16/36 stuff, and some 3200CL14 stuff, which as far as I can tell is pretty much the same B-die bin. If 3800 becomes the new "safe performance" default, I wonder what the timings will be. Oh well, once my 5950x lands, we will see!


----------



## panni

Yuke said:


> Man, stop talking about motherboard replacements you all. **ing B550 Unify-X is smiling at me...and i havent had that many problems with my Aorus Master...but potentially underperforming memory pcb layout is a really annoying voice at the back of my head that wont stop shutting the ** up...


Well. If the 5900X works reasonably well with my Pro, I'll stick with it. It's highly likely that this is the last AM4 platform, so I'll just skip two CPU releases and get AM5 afterwards. The real-world difference between the Pro and a newer MSI board should be nearly negiglible; as long as everything's stable.

Edit: Getting an AM4 board replacement on a possibly dead platform is a ridiculous money waste. Although I can't say I haven't thought about it


----------



## MyUsername

panni said:


> Well. If the 5900X works reasonably well with my Pro, I'll stick with it. It's highly likely that this is the last AM4 platform, so I'll just skip two CPU releases and get AM5 afterwards. The real-world difference between the Pro and a newer MSI board should be nearly negiglible; as long as everything's stable.
> 
> Edit: Getting an AM4 board replacement on a possibly dead platform is a ridiculous money waste. Although I can't say I haven't thought about it


I think we'll be alright, I'm feeling a bit more confident now memory speeds there with my kit IF I need it or lucky enough to be able reach 2GHz IF, I'll find out soon hopefully. Backup plan is to sell to a guy I know.


----------



## EniGma1987

ManniX-ITA said:


> Uff.. I should have made a list.
> Let me see what comes up to my mind quickly:
> 
> Chipset position under the GPU
> Thermal pad that must be replaced
> CMOS battery position under the GPU
> Hard to overclock and to get stable
> Non working POST boot guard failure
> Underperforming PCB memory layout since I have a Rel 1.0
> Many exclusive BIOS bugs
> BIOS layout, although there's worst
> Slow and inconsistent BIOS releases compared to MSI/ASUS
> 16MB BIOS; yes it's Dual but I paid 380€ for it


Sorry but what specific x570 board do you have? This thread seems to be a main thread for them all but I know Gigabyte sells like 5 different X570 Aorus models.
Do you know are things like the bio bugs, memory pcb layout, and maybe the boot guard thing possibly/probably fixed in v1.1/1.2 hardware on some boards? 



I did see info from AMD just earlier today that they plan to make changes to AGESA code to improve the reliability of users to hit 2000MHz FCLK on new CPUs. Would this most likely also help general memory clocking in that 3600-4000 range? since the FCLK would be more stable and has more headroom


----------



## Yuke

panni said:


> Well. If the 5900X works reasonably well with my Pro, I'll stick with it. It's highly likely that this is the last AM4 platform, so I'll just skip two CPU releases and get AM5 afterwards. The real-world difference between the Pro and a newer MSI board should be nearly negiglible; as long as everything's stable.
> 
> Edit: Getting an AM4 board replacement on a possibly dead platform is a ridiculous money waste. Although I can't say I haven't thought about it


Yes, definitely a waste.

But its hard to ignore the voice, lol. On reddit is a guy who posted an AIDA screenshot of someone who managed to run a Bdie Kit at 4266Mhz 1:1 with a 5900X. I think my QVL list doesnt even go that high...

I am also considering an upgrade for my emulation PC...so i could..in theory...use my "old" motherboard there again. Cant get full speed in Dolphin with my i5 3570K and PS2-Emulation starts getting implemented more and more in RetroArch.


----------



## motoray

Random question. I have been using my x570 Aorus master for a few months with my 3700x waiting for 5800-5900x upgrade. Just replaced my ram because the previous gskill kit decided to start causing crashes and noticed randomly temps would go nuts in HWMonitor. New ram works great but it will still randomly be sitting at 35C then 256C and back to 35C. Doesn't seem to cause any issues just think its odd. Must be a mobo issue considering it still happens with a completely new kit of ram. (on the newest bios from a few weeks ago)


----------



## MyUsername

Mullcom said:


> Nice!!
> 
> @ManniX-ITA I found some timing for your men's.
> 
> 62.4 ns 2x16GB Samsung B-die 3800 MHz 1900 MHz
> 16-8-16-14-28-40-260
> 
> 30393 MB/s 56163 MB/s
> R7 3800X 4.4 Ghz
> Dual
> 1.100 V 1.500 V 950 mV 1050 mV 44 Ω Disabled RZQ/3 RZQ/1
> 24 Ω 24 Ω 24 Ω 24 Ω
> Auto Auto Auto
> Trident-Z Neo CL16 3600Mhz
> Gigabyte Aorus X570 Master
> F5o 1003AAB
> 
> Skickat från min SM-G973F via Tapatalk


I like this memory.


----------



## SacraficeMyGoat

Any idea when the F31 final release is gonna drop?


----------



## ManniX-ITA

Kha said:


> Yes, ofc. But tell me, what the heck are you planning to do with that 16 core 32 threads beast lol ? Is there anything apart Blender and ML that actually makes use of it ?


Well, there's a lot of stuff that can use all these cores.
Right now I could enjoy a better debugging with Visual Studio, it's crawling for almost 1 minute at every stop.
But mainly would be benchmarks in my case 
I have something like 5K of cooling that could make a good use of all that heat.



Krradr said:


> Maybe to completely avoid crackling audio issues need to buy a mobo from a different brand? Or this problems persist in mobos from asus, asrock, msi as well?


It's an AMD design limitation, they have still a lot to learn about failsafe operation.
Yes there's a bit of GB magic there too but it does happen with different degrees on all boards.



Yuke said:


> Man, stop talking about motherboard replacements you all. **ing B550 Unify-X is smiling at me...and i havent had that many problems with my Aorus Master...but potentially underperforming memory pcb layout is a really annoying voice at the back of my head that wont stop shutting the ** up...


It's yelling at me...



EniGma1987 said:


> Sorry but what specific x570 board do you have? This thread seems to be a main thread for them all but I know Gigabyte sells like 5 different X570 Aorus models.
> Do you know are things like the bio bugs, memory pcb layout, and maybe the boot guard thing possibly/probably fixed in v1.1/1.2 hardware on some boards?
> 
> 
> 
> I did see info from AMD just earlier today that they plan to make changes to AGESA code to improve the reliability of users to hit 2000MHz FCLK on new CPUs. Would this most likely also help general memory clocking in that 3600-4000 range? since the FCLK would be more stable and has more headroom


I have an AORUS Master Rel. 1.0, not sure then new AGESA will help lower FCLK we have to see.
They said is specifically for the higher FCLK but who knows...



motoray said:


> Random question. I have been using my x570 Aorus master for a few months with my 3700x waiting for 5800-5900x upgrade. Just replaced my ram because the previous gskill kit decided to start causing crashes and noticed randomly temps would go nuts in HWMonitor. New ram works great but it will still randomly be sitting at 35C then 256C and back to 35C. Doesn't seem to cause any issues just think its odd. Must be a mobo issue considering it still happens with a completely new kit of ram. (on the newest bios from a few weeks ago)


This is weird... it's the temp sensor on the memory itself?
Either you got another broken kit which is unlikely or there's something wrong in the board.



MyUsername said:


> I like this memory.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2464597


Seems you have either a better binning or a better Master than mine.
I can't do tRDCWR without stability issues, can't go down to tRFC 247 either.
And neither boot at 2000 MHz.
Have to wait for the 5950x to see how it works...


----------



## panni

MyUsername said:


> I think we'll be alright, I'm feeling a bit more confident now memory speeds there with my kit IF I need it or lucky enough to be able reach 2GHz IF, I'll find out soon hopefully. Backup plan is to sell to a guy I know.


Well, 2ghz will probably mean the same that 1900 meant: less than 5% of effective gaming performance - if that. Most of what we're doing here is benchmark/latency-chasing, if we're honest.

Don't get me wrong, I've also been chasing IF clock and memory timings just for the lulz, and am running a 1900 IF for over a year and am struggling with F30, but in the end it doesn't really "matter", apart from tightening your timings above 3600 MT.

At least it shouldn't be a trigger for getting a new motherboard when we're talking about that kind of performance increase. Stability would be another question, but I doubt you'll be having serious stability issues if you'd settle for 3600CL16 and just be fine with that smidge less performance.

The other thing I doubt is that _anyone_ who uses their rig as a gaming rig actually runs their games at 1080p. Anyone running games at or above 1440p should probably ignore IF 1900/2000, tighten their timings for 1800 and be done with it.

Again, I'm not excluding myself from this and I understand the struggle behind optimizing as much as possible, but throwing away a working motherboard because it performs 1% worse than the newer one is bonkers.

Edit: That's pretty recent. If you seriously can't run your MB day-to-day because of stability reasons, sure, replace it. Everything else is a clear-cut first-world-problem (and I don't blame anyone for that, just want to point this out).
Edit 2: Sorry, this was a generic rant, not pointed at you.
Edit 3: Yep, I realize that I sound like I'm trying to justify the Gigabyte board I have. I'm not; I'd swap to a more recent mainboard instantly if I could justify it.


----------



## Krradr

ManniX-ITA said:


> Well, there's a lot of stuff that can use all these cores.
> Right now I could enjoy a better debugging with Visual Studio, it's crawling for almost 1 minute at every stop.
> But mainly would be benchmarks in my case
> I have something like 5K of cooling that could make a good use of all that heat.
> 
> 
> 
> It's an AMD design limitation, they have still a lot to learn about failsafe operation.
> Yes there's a bit of GB magic there too but it does happen with different degrees on all boards.
> 
> 
> 
> It's yelling at me...
> 
> 
> 
> I have an AORUS Master Rel. 1.0, not sure then new AGESA will help lower FCLK we have to see.
> They said is specifically for the higher FCLK but who knows...
> 
> 
> 
> This is weird... it's the temp sensor on the memory itself?
> Either you got another broken kit which is unlikely or there's something wrong in the board.
> 
> 
> 
> Seems you have either a better binning or a better Master than mine.
> I can't do tRDCWR without stability issues, can't go down to tRFC 247 either.
> And neither boot at 2000 MHz.
> Have to wait for the 5950x to see how it works...


I wish i knew about this stupid audio crackling issues before i bought AMD, i've replace my old i7 3770 which have 0 problems for years. I shouldn't switch to this amd hype stuff, it would be much better to stick on intel. Need to sell mobo and cpu and buy intel. I will never buy AMD stuff ever again, they were trash than, they still a trash.


----------



## KedarWolf

Krradr said:


> I wish i knew about this stupid audio crackling issues before i bought AMD, i've replace my old i7 3770 which have 0 problems for years. I shouldn't switch to this amd hype stuff, it would be much better to stick on intel. Need to sell mobo and cpu and buy intel. I will never buy AMD stuff ever again, they were trash than, they still a trash.


Haven't seen anyone having audio issues with the MSI X570 Unify at all.


----------



## panni

Krradr said:


> I wish i knew about this stupid audio crackling issues before i bought AMD, i've replace my old i7 3770 which have 0 problems for years. I shouldn't switch to this amd hype stuff, it would be much better to stick on intel. Need to sell mobo and cpu and buy intel. I will never buy AMD stuff ever again, they were trash than, they still a trash.


What exactly are you complaining about? Did anyone guarantee you a certain IF/RAM clock higher than spec when buying AMD?


----------



## ManniX-ITA

Krradr said:


> I wish i knew about this stupid audio crackling issues before i bought AMD, i've replace my old i7 3770 which have 0 problems for years. I shouldn't switch to this amd hype stuff, it would be much better to stick on intel. Need to sell mobo and cpu and buy intel. I will never buy AMD stuff ever again, they were trash than, they still a trash.


Well, there's always a trade-off.
If you want the best CPU you have to go with AMD now.
I didn't use any of the latest Intel 9/10 thousands but everyone told me they have their own share of issues, it's not like the old times.
Intel is doing crap lately and couldn't improve its process so it's stretching over the limits the old one.


----------



## ManniX-ITA

KedarWolf said:


> Haven't seen anyone having audio issues with the MSI X570 Unify at all.


It happens with all boards:


__
https://www.reddit.com/r/MSI_Gaming/comments/egzkpm

Whenever you go over IF 1600 it can happen, depends on the CPU and the binning quality of the cores, IF, IOD...
AMD did a very bad job on how the CPU/board are negotiating the right voltages.


----------



## panni

ManniX-ITA said:


> AMD did a very bad job on how the CPU/board are negotiating the right voltages.


Did they? Do they have an obligation to satisfy everyone explicitly _not_ using the maximum officially supported clock? Just because it isn't traditional OC it's still OC.


----------



## ManniX-ITA

panni said:


> What exactly are you complaining about? Did anyone guarantee you a certain IF/RAM clock higher than spec when buying AMD?


True the specs say 3200 MHz but then what about the recommended sweet spot?
It's a thin line...


----------



## KedarWolf

On Google there are like three threads about the Unify popping that I'm pretty sure were all resolved by disabling room correction and stuff.

On Gigabyte it's been a long stream of people complaining about popping in audio.


----------



## panni

ManniX-ITA said:


> True the specs say 3200 MHz but then what about the recommended sweet spot?
> It's a thin line...


It's the sweet spot, not the recommended sweet spot. It's "recommended" basically once you can hit that frequency. It's not a guarantee nor a guideline.

Edit: There's a reason why the "sweet spot" stuff is never official. There's not a single instance of Intel or AMD saying that you WILL be able to clock that 10900K at 5300 MHz all-core, or run RAM at 3900 1:1.


----------



## ManniX-ITA

KedarWolf said:


> On Google there are like three threads about the Unify popping that I'm pretty sure were all resolved by disabling room correction and stuff.
> 
> On Gigabyte it's been a long stream of people complaining about popping in audio.


Yes that's because GB is "special", you know...
But it does happens with all boards on a varying degree cause it's the CPU the culprit.
Better boards, less occurrences... easier to fix.



panni said:


> Did they? Do they have an obligation to satisfy everyone explicitly _not_ using the maximum officially supported clock? Just because it isn't traditional OC it's still OC.


No what I meant has nothing to do with OC.
It's about negotiating and tolerating the voltages.
Whatever is OC or not; AMD did a terrible job.
It should be able to pick the right ones but instead is most of the times selecting a random value in a large scale.
Unfortunately the CPU just doesn't work properly or works with degraded performances if you don't pick yourself the right one.
Values which have a very small tolerance.
There's room for improvement big like the moon.



panni said:


> It's the sweet spot, not the recommended sweet spot. It's recommended once you can hit that frequency. It's not a guarantee nor a guideline.


Yes it's the recommended sweet spot from AMD directly, not guaranteed but it's indeed a guideline. Thin line.
Who's not happy about it can go back to Intel and good luck


----------



## Krradr

panni said:


> What exactly are you complaining about? Did anyone guarantee you a certain IF/RAM clock higher than spec when buying AMD?


Listen dude i don't know this stuff IF/RAM clock speed, fabric stuff whatever, i don't want to know, all i want is to buy stuff and is working like it should without doing so much things. Change frequency, voltage and so on, i never overcloked anything in my life. I really appreciate *ManniX-ITA *for advices he gave me, i did everything he said but nothing helped me, of course my problem is not so serious, but it is some time very annoying.


----------



## panni

Krradr said:


> Listen dude i don't know this stuff IF/RAM clock speed, fabric stuff whatever, i don't want to know, all i want is to buy stuff and is working like it should without doing so much things. Change frequency, voltage and so on, i never overcloked anything in my life. I really appreciate *ManniX-ITA *for advices he gave me, i did everything he said but nothing helped me, of course my problem is not so serious, but it is some time very annoying.


Sorry, didn't want to trigger you there. Is the crackling gone once you set your RAM to 3200, which is the maximum "no questions asked" clock Ryzen _officially_ supports?


----------



## ManniX-ITA

Krradr said:


> Listen dude i don't know this stuff IF/RAM clock speed, fabric stuff whatever, i don't want to know, all i want is to buy stuff and is working like it should without doing so much things. Change frequency, voltage and so on, i never overcloked anything in my life. I really appreciate *ManniX-ITA *for advices he gave me, i did everything he said but nothing helped me, of course my problem is not so serious, but it is some time very annoying.


You're welcome 
But it's really weird nothing helped.
Maybe you have another issue?

Did you try running memory at 3200 and 2133 MHz?
Cause if you still have the issue then there's something else wrong.
Could be a grounding issue; maybe a broken wall power socket or power strip.


----------



## panni

ManniX-ITA said:


> Yes it's the recommended sweet spot from AMD directly


It's not. You buy the CPU from AMD with a maximum supported memory clock of 3200 MHz. If you can't hit that with the motherboard you've bought, with your memory kit on QVL, you can RMA it.

Anything above that is basically heresay, as it is with Intel. There's a reason why the on-the-tin specs haven't changed, it's because they can't guarantee that you hit anything above 3200 MHz on every board/config/brain out there.


----------



## ManniX-ITA

panni said:


> It's not. You buy the CPU from AMD with a maximum supported memory clock of 3200 MHz. If you can't hit that with the motherboard you've bought, with your memory kit on QVL, you can RMA it.
> 
> Anything above that is basically heresay, as it is with Intel. There's a reason why the on-the-tin specs haven't changed, it's because they can't guarantee that you hit anything above 3200 MHz on every board/config/brain out there.


Yes it is 

You can find anywhere the slides from AMD recommending, but not guaranteeing, 3800 MHz as the sweet spot for Zen2. And they are not faked.
This is called a guideline.


----------



## ManniX-ITA

And this yet another fault at AMD.
There are 3 slots for XMP profiles.
AMD should have enforced the manufacturers to put mandatory an XMP profile for 3200 MHz due to their specs.
Otherwise forbid to sell the memory kits as AMD compatible and the board vendors to put them in the QVL.
But they have been sloppy.
So now users with less knowledge only have the easy option to select a 3600 MHz profile and wondering why it's not working.
Because of course they can't know it's already an "OC" out of specs.


----------



## panni

ManniX-ITA said:


> Yes it is
> 
> You can find anywhere the slides from AMD recommending, but not guaranteeing, 3800 MHz as the sweet spot for Zen2. And they are not faked.
> This is called a guideline.


OK, just for the fun of it: Show me one official AMD website citing a sweet spot for Ryzen memory, or any recommended memory frequencies above 3200 for Ryzen, directly from AMD. The only thing I'm aware of, that's "semi-official", is this. Everything else is, by definition, anecdotal.


----------



## ManniX-ITA

panni said:


> OK, just for the fun of it: Show me one official AMD website citing a sweet spot for Ryzen memory, or any recommended memory frequencies above 3200 for Ryzen, directly from AMD. The only thing I'm aware of, that's "semi-official", is this. Everything else is, by definition, anecdotal.


Like this one? 

Do note the asterisk below memory OC not supported by AMD product warranty.

If the *recommended Price/Perf Config *is 3600 MHz it's obvious that specs or not a normal customer does expect it to work 100% of the times.

Because here AMD is providing exactly that: *guidelines*.
It's a thin line and they are well playing over it.


















AMD E3 2019 Tech Day: All Slide Decks (Ryzen 3000 "Zen 2", Radeon RX 5000 "Navi", etc)


This continuously-updating article is a compilation of the 11 (eleven) slide-decks AMD pushed out that cover its upcoming Ryzen 3000 series processor- and Radeon RX 5000-series graphics card launches on July 7, at varying levels of technical insight to target different classes of audiences...




www.techpowerup.com


----------



## panni

Yeah and now we're in AMD marketing territory, exactly. Should we really get into that debate here? Have you been there for the last ten years of pre-launch-lies from AMD?

This is the same as saying that every 10900K has to be able to hit 5.3 GHz all-core because the pre-launch slide-deck said that.


----------



## ManniX-ITA

panni said:


> Yeah and now we're in AMD marketing territory, exactly. Should we really get into that debate here? Have you been there for the last ten years of pre-launch-lies from AMD?
> 
> This is the same as saying that every 10900K has to be able to hit 5.3 GHz all-core because the pre-launch slide-deck said that.


I'm not debating on what's true from either one or another, of course, waste of time they are both liars 

But I do understand if a normal user is buying a 3600 XMP memory kit and is surprised it doesn't work out-of-the-box.
Even if he had a look around for AMD material like the slide above, he'd have the impression that was not OC or was "supported".
The slide above is subtly suggesting 3600 may be not an OC while it is, gross art of deception.

*PLUG IT IN, IT JUST WORKS*

Oh c'mon... _maybe it works _

Checking the specs and understanding them is out of the reach of a normal user.
That's what AMD and Intel marketing are counting on with their games, it's business and a dirty one to win.

Just don't be too harsh about it when someone is complaining, they have all rights to be surprised they didn't know.


----------



## dansi

does the new latest bios helps ryzen 3000 users?
better boost clocks?
more tweaks opened in bios?
no more whea events?


----------



## ManniX-ITA

dansi said:


> does the new latest bios helps ryzen 3000 users?
> better boost clocks?
> more tweaks opened in bios?
> no more whea events?


No it doesn't...
There are all the options in the AMD CBS now.
But the WHEA problem it's still there and augmented.
Memory OC is more difficult, voltages needs to be raised, boost clock is the same or worse usually.
I couldn't get the same performances as of F12a but close to.
Finally I could get rid of WHEA errors but only with a very high VDDP.


----------



## ryouiki

I'm not sure what all the fuss is ... JEDEC spec is maximum 3200... anything else is overclock and no guarantees. 1900 on 3000 series is like the top 5-10% of chips based on data from Silicon Lottery testing, so seems like some unrealistic expectations. And all the slides for > 3733 were in 2:1 mode, so with the correct RAM this doesn't seem terrible difficult.

_Edit_ Also here is text of GD-112:


Overclocking memory will void any applicable AMD product warranty, *even if such overclocking is enabled via AMD hardware and/or software*. This may also void warranties offered by the system manufacturer or retailer or motherboard vendor. Users assume all risks and liabilities that may arise out of overclocking memory, including, without limitation, failure of or damage to RAM/hardware,* reduced system performance and/or data loss, corruption or vulnerability*. GD-112


----------



## Mullcom

I start to wondering if AMD holding back FCLK only för sell/marketing purpose... 

And it's about software changes to make FCLK handel higher speed.



I mean if they did release all the goodness in the beginning they Should they not be able to sell the new products. If they now say they working on fixing FCLK to 2000mhz for zen3 and it has same memory controller it's a bit odd don't you think [emoji23][emoji848]

Skickat från min SM-G973F via Tapatalk


----------



## ManniX-ITA

Mullcom said:


> I start to wondering if AMD holding back IFKM only för sell/marketing purpose...
> 
> And it's about software changes to make IFKM handel higher speed.
> 
> 
> 
> I mean if they did release all the goodness in the beginning they Should they not be able to sell the new products. If they now say they working on fixing IFKM to 2000mhz for zen3 and it has same memory controller it's a bit odd don't you think [emoji23][emoji848]
> 
> Skickat från min SM-G973F via Tapatalk


No I don't believe so 

It is a software change in AGESA.
They probably have a fix as they said but either it's not a full fix or it needs more time to be validated.
This kind of stuff takes months usually to validate and even when you're sure it works when out in the field there could be unexpected side effects.

Let's hope the validation goes well and it's going to work!


----------



## Kha

Yuke said:


> On reddit is a guy who posted an AIDA screenshot of someone who managed to run a Bdie Kit at 4266Mhz 1:1 with a 5900X. I think my QVL list doesnt even go that high...


Question: why there is no FCLK Clock on that test ?


----------



## dansi

ManniX-ITA said:


> No it doesn't...
> There are all the options in the AMD CBS now.
> But the WHEA problem it's still there and augmented.
> Memory OC is more difficult, voltages needs to be raised, boost clock is the same or worse usually.
> I couldn't get the same performances as of F12a but close to.
> Finally I could get rid of WHEA errors but only with a very high VDDP.


I hope gigabyte can add this auto+manual oc that asus has

This is the dream, single/low load tasks, stay with amd pb
Heavy mt tasks, manual all core OC takes over.


----------



## ManniX-ITA

dansi said:


> I hope gigabyte can add this auto+manual oc that asus has
> 
> This is the dream, single/low load tasks, stay with amd pb
> Heavy mt tasks, manual all core OC takes over.


I can do that already with my OC tool


----------



## dansi

ManniX-ITA said:


> I can do that already with my OC tool


whats that?
though i prefer to set in bios, once and forget.
can gigabyte ask thestilt for Fmax OC codes? Please pay mr stilt 

this is the craziest THE feature for zen2/3. Intel can do adaptive OC. Whereas Amd is stuck at manul oc overriding max boost...


----------



## ManniX-ITA

dansi said:


> whats that?
> though i prefer to set in bios, once and forget.
> can gigabyte ask thestilt for Fmax OC codes? Please pay mr stilt
> 
> this is the craziest THE feature for zen2/3. Intel can do adaptive OC. Whereas Amd is stuck at manul oc overriding max boost...


My OC tool is all software of course; but it allows much more flexibility than BIOS settings.
Not ready yet for prime time, still have to work a bit on the engine and a lot on the GUI.
And I suck with GUIs... need more time the usual.

I'm not sure that this Fmax code is from Stilt; from what I understood he's only promoting it.


----------



## KedarWolf

What if someone breaks out in all caps here, then we're screwed.


----------



## ManniX-ITA

KedarWolf said:


> What if someone breaks out in all caps here, then we're screwed.


EHEHEHEH

PEACE AND LOVE


----------



## Krradr

Mannix-ita you said to me that you have exactly the same problem with audio crackling/popping and you still cannot solve this problems. How you deal with it? You just ignore it?


----------



## ManniX-ITA

Krradr said:


> Mannix-ita you said to me that you have exactly the same problem with audio crackling/popping and you still cannot solve this problems. How you deal with it? You just ignore it?


No no, I had a hard time since day one but I solved it.
I'd be gone mad otherwise... can't stand it for 1 nanosecond.

I mean.. it's a recurring issue, you need a lot of fine tuning.
With different AGESA, memory settings even 1c raising ambient temperature it could come back.

But really, if you couldn't fix it with all the thing I suggested it may be a different root cause than the right voltages.
Did you test at 3200 and 2133 ram speed?


----------



## Krradr

ManniX-ITA said:


> No no, I had a hard time since day one but I solved it.
> I'd be gone mad otherwise... can't stand it for 1 nanosecond.
> 
> I mean.. it's a recurring issue, you need a lot of fine tuning.
> With different AGESA, memory settings even 1c raising ambient temperature it could come back.
> 
> But really, if you couldn't fix it with all the thing I suggested it may be a different root cause than the right voltages.
> Did you test at 3200 and 2133 ram speed?


My memory 3600 mhz, xmp profile only allow me to set 3000, without xmp it's default 2.4.


----------



## ManniX-ITA

Krradr said:


> My memory 3600 mhz, xmp profile only allow me to set 3000, without xmp it's default 2.4.


Default 2400 is good, what about that? Still crackling?
With XMP you can force the multiplier as you please, shouldn't be a problem with timings to go down.


----------



## Krradr

ManniX-ITA said:


> Default 2400 is good, what about that? Still crackling?
> With XMP you can force the multiplier as you please, shouldn't be a problem with timings to go down.


Yes, even with 2400 still crackling, maybe it has to be like this when I rapidly press notification sound for test?


----------



## matthew87

Krradr said:


> I wish i knew about this stupid audio crackling issues before i bought AMD, i've replace my old i7 3770 which have 0 problems for years. I shouldn't switch to this amd hype stuff, it would be much better to stick on intel. Need to sell mobo and cpu and buy intel. I will never buy AMD stuff ever again, they were trash than, they still a trash.


I have had no audio issues with either my old Asus X370 Crosshair, Gigabyte X570 Master, Ryzen 1700X or 3800X. 

How exactly is AMD to blame?


----------



## Krradr

matthew87 said:


> I have had no audio issues with either my old Asus X370 Crosshair, Gigabyte X570 Master, Ryzen 1700X or 3800X.
> 
> How exactly is AMD to blame?


I do not blame amd as is, x470, x570 only for amd cpu, that's it.


----------



## ManniX-ITA

Krradr said:


> Yes, even with 2400 still crackling, maybe it has to be like this when I rapidly press notification sound for test?


Then either your issue is not the voltages or it's already too much.
Keep the memory speed as it is and set VDDP/VDDG at 900/950 and test again.

No you shouldn't get crackling in any case.

Do you have an electrical wire and a radiator in the vicinity?
You should check if there's a grounding issue connecting a metal part of the PC case to the radiator.
Any metal object that can connect it should be good enough.

How is you monitor connected? Via an HDMI cable or Displayport?


----------



## matthew87

Krradr said:


> I do not blame amd as is, x470, x570 only for amd cpu, that's it.


Sorry, I don't understand. 

All I can say is I've had no audio issues with my Gigabyte X570 Master, and that's including when it was running OC'd memory to 3600mhz.


----------



## Krradr

ManniX-ITA said:


> Then either your issue is not the voltages or it's already too much.
> Keep the memory speed as it is and set VDDP/VDDG at 900/950 and test again.
> 
> No you shouldn't get crackling in any case.
> 
> Do you have an electrical wire and a radiator in the vicinity?
> You should check if there's a grounding issue connecting a metal part of the PC case to the radiator.
> Any metal object that can connect it should be good enough.
> 
> How is you monitor connected? Via an HDMI cable or Displayport?


I don't have el wire and radiator. Monitor display port, 4k tv through hdmi.


----------



## ManniX-ITA

Krradr said:


> I don't have el wire and radiator. Monitor display port, 4k tv through hdmi.


Try to disconnect the monitor and leave only the 4K TV, just to be sure it's not the displayport cable.


----------



## gogx

Just got my new 5800x and its great 

Only XMP Ss disabled









XMP+PBO+200+1x scalar









Hitting 5Gh in cinebench single thread


----------



## ManniX-ITA

Awesome!
Did you try if the EDC bug still works?


----------



## Netherwind

ManniX-ITA said:


> What voltage you need to keep it at 4400?


1.331V which may be a tad too high but I felt, why not. The CPU is not running hot anyway, even in CPU intensive games.



gogx said:


> Just got my new 5800x and its great
> 
> Only XMP Ss disabled
> 
> 
> XMP+PBO+200+1x scalar
> 
> 
> Hitting 5Gh in cinebench single thread


Congrats! Which CPU did you have previously? Were you considering the 5900X too?


----------



## ManniX-ITA

Netherwind said:


> 1.331V which may be a tad too high but I felt, why not. The CPU is not running hot anyway, even in CPU intensive games.


Nice, I can't get it stable even at 1.375V at 4400 all cores.


----------



## Yuke

@Krradr 

do you have CSGO installed by any chance? The benchmark map is known for to stress audio a lot and was crashing my sound pretty fast when my IF was not stable...maybe you got unlucky there with the silicon quality?

Havent read all the last pages but did you try to put a bit more voltage on it?


----------



## Krradr

Yuke said:


> @Krradr
> 
> do you have CSGO installed by any chance? The benchmark map is known for to stress audio a lot and was crashing my sound pretty fast when my IF was not stable...maybe you got unlucky there with the silicon quality?
> 
> Havent read all the last pages but did you try to put a bit more voltage on it?


i don't have cs go, i tried change voltage to no avail.


----------



## gogx

Netherwind said:


> 1.331V which may be a tad too high but I felt, why not. The CPU is not running hot anyway, even in CPU intensive games.
> 
> 
> Congrats! Which CPU did you have previously? Were you considering the 5900X too?


3600x
I was considering it, the prices here in EU are sky high....payed for the 5800x 470eur got some discount by my frend who owns the store, the 5600x is 350eur, 5900x is 725eur and the 5950x is 920eur in my country...


----------



## Yuke

Krradr said:


> i don't have cs go, i tried change voltage to no avail.


I just read up on your issue...to be honest this seems like a windows problem?

Found this thread:









Audio popping when fast forward/start and stop, or clicking windows sound icon


Hello I have a VERY peculiar problem. Whenever i start or stop a sound, a popping sound occurs. It happens when i click the windows audio icon in right bottom corner and then click outside it, so the sound abruptly ends. It produce a fairly loud popping sound. Same when i fast forward any audio...




www.techpowerup.com





People on desktops/laptops(intel/amd) have those pop issues...i am also hearing the pop issues in your video. Maybe try the stuff suggested in the thread (stereo mixing changes, some registry entry changes).


----------



## Kha

Time to brag with my ddr4.  Solid stable @ 4266 16-16-16-32.


----------



## MyUsername

Kha said:


> Time to brag with my ddr4.  Solid stable @ 4266 16-16-16-32.
> 
> View attachment 2464628


WOWSERS, what revision board are you running?


----------



## Kha

MyUsername said:


> WOWSERS, what revision board are you running?


1.0


----------



## MyUsername

Kha said:


> 1.0


 Cool, 2x16 RAM?


----------



## Kha

Nah, 2x8. Trident Silver 4000, rated 17-17-17-37 by G.Skill, yet they can go upstairs quite a bunch, people succeded to raise them to 4200 CL 12. Extreme voltage, obviously, but still. 

So happy I got them last year and I recommend them with all my heart, after 1 hour of memory stress test at 4266 16-16-16-32 @1.49v they didn't even break a sweat, just 41 degrees.









G.SKILL Trident Z Royal DDR4 4000 Memory Review - Overclockers


The Trident Z Royal is G.SKILL's attempt at a high-end, premium RGB memory that is guaranteed to add a luxury element to your next build.




www.overclockers.com


----------



## MyUsername

Kha said:


> Nah, 2x8. Trident Silver 4000, rated 17-17-17-37 by G.Skill, yet they can go upstairs quite a bunch, people succeded to raise them to 4200 CL 12. Extreme voltage, obviously, but still.


Ah, you can push higher I think, I reckon 4400 might be achievable 😎


----------



## MyUsername

Krradr said:


> I wish i knew about this stupid audio crackling issues before i bought AMD, i've replace my old i7 3770 which have 0 problems for years. I shouldn't switch to this amd hype stuff, it would be much better to stick on intel. Need to sell mobo and cpu and buy intel. I will never buy AMD stuff ever again, they were trash than, they still a trash.


There's nothing wrong with AMD. It may be due to bad grounding in your PC between the case and motherboard, faulty PSU, bad power in your home or you may have a faulty motherboard, but it's not AMD's fault. Annoying I know as I've had it in the past, but currently on my system has been pretty good through my headphones, my speakers go through optical out on the motherboard.


----------



## Kha

MyUsername said:


> Ah, you can push higher I think, I reckon 4400 might be achievable 😎


It is ofc, but for sure not at cl16.


----------



## MyUsername

ManniX-ITA said:


> Seems you have either a better binning or a better Master than mine.
> I can't do tRDCWR without stability issues, can't go down to tRFC 247 either.
> And neither boot at 2000 MHz.
> Have to wait for the 5950x to see how it works...


The memory should 100% reach 4000cl16, G.Skill test the memory before they ship it out. Motherboard will be the same, I can't see how they can differ much and again they get checked to be within operating spec. Your CPU IMC might be the only part that may be weaker, but then I think that's unlikely.

I took it slow this time rather than going straight to the deep end. I set 4000 memory and 1800 IF, and set the primary timings 16, 16, 16 ,16 ,32, 48 the rest on auto in AMD OC and left the bios as default apart from setting DF C-State on the IOD. It did pause on 15 on the post code for a while, while figuring out the timings. It posted, quick TM5 check and then moved on to the secondary timings. The tertiary timings where not a problem and you don't need more than trfc 160ns to be honest as I think 0.5ns won't make much of a difference. If you can't run 4000MT/s on just primary timings then yeah something is going on stopping you.


----------



## MyUsername

Kha said:


> It is ofc, but for sure not at cl16.


Hold my beer, testing

Did a quick one, it's possible if you give it power 1.5V, not best timings but it works.








I got 4400cl16 bootable but it ain't stable for s#!t even at 1.65V 4400cl18 +1.5V is better.


----------



## meridius

Kha said:


> Yeah, everything you said it's basically on my list too lol...


the thing is when i asked in here what to go for every one said this was the best motherboard to go for ????


----------



## panni

ManniX-ITA said:


> Finally I could get rid of WHEA errors but only with a very high VDDP.


What VDDP are you currently at?

Edit: In fact, care to post your currently range of voltages and IF-related settings you're using?


----------



## Mullcom

Kha said:


> Time to brag with my ddr4. [emoji14] Solid stable @ 4266 16-16-16-32.
> 
> View attachment 2464628


Latency is 7.2??

Why is that so high? Regarding to the specs of cores

Skickat från min SM-G973F via Tapatalk


----------



## dansi

Kha said:


> Time to brag with my ddr4.  Solid stable @ 4266 16-16-16-32.
> 
> View attachment 2464628


are you using 1:1:1 ratio because your results do not seem as high as my 3000 series?


----------



## Kha

MyUsername said:


> Hold my beer, testing
> 
> Did a quick one, it's possible if you give it power 1.5V, not best timings but it works.
> View attachment 2464636
> 
> 
> I got 4400cl16 bootable but it ain't stable for s#!t even at 1.65V 4400cl18 +1.5V is better.
> 
> View attachment 2464637


Not bad ! At 4266 cl16 I could pass every test at 1.49v, I think.


----------



## Kha

dansi said:


> are you using 1:1:1 ratio because your results do not seem as high as my 3000 series?


No, ofc it's not coupled. And I am on 3000 series too


----------



## ManniX-ITA

panni said:


> What VDDP are you currently at?
> 
> Edit: In fact, care to post your currently range of voltages and IF-related settings you're using?


That's what I'm using right now.

But I want to check if I can go back to VDDP 1000mV and VSOC 1.600V or less.










Settings that matters for me about IF are Global C States and DF C-states off to get rid of WHEA errors in idle.



MyUsername said:


> The memory should 100% reach 4000cl16, G.Skill test the memory before they ship it out. Motherboard will be the same, I can't see how they can differ much and again they get checked to be within operating spec. Your CPU IMC might be the only part that may be weaker, but then I think that's unlikely.
> 
> I took it slow this time rather than going straight to the deep end. I set 4000 memory and 1800 IF, and set the primary timings 16, 16, 16 ,16 ,32, 48 the rest on auto in AMD OC and left the bios as default apart from setting DF C-State on the IOD. It did pause on 15 on the post code for a while, while figuring out the timings. It posted, quick TM5 check and then moved on to the secondary timings. The tertiary timings where not a problem and you don't need more than trfc 160ns to be honest as I think 0.5ns won't make much of a difference. If you can't run 4000MT/s on just primary timings then yeah something is going on stopping you.


Did more or less the same but without a positive outcome 
But there are too many variables I preferred to look for a working 3800 config cause I have to code the OC tool...
Later I'll play again to see if I can get it working at 4000.
Or directly wait for the 5950x if it doesn't take ages...


----------



## panni

ManniX-ITA said:


> But I want to check if I can go back to VDDP 1000mV and VSOC 1.600V or less.


VDDG IOD 1100 and CCD 950? VDDP 1050 resolved your crackling?


----------



## Kha

gogx said:


> Just got my new 5800x and its great
> 
> Only XMP Ss disabled
> View attachment 2464615
> 
> 
> XMP+PBO+200+1x scalar
> View attachment 2464616
> 
> 
> Hitting 5Gh in cinebench single thread


Can you please do a MT Cinebench 20 and tell me how much is boosting all cores ? Thanks.



Mullcom said:


> Latency is 7.2??
> 
> Why is that so high? Regarding to the specs of cores
> 
> Skickat från min SM-G973F via Tapatalk


Because my 3900x can't possibly reach 4266 FCLK, so it's not 1:1.


----------



## ManniX-ITA

panni said:


> VDDG IOD 1100 and CCD 950? VDDP 1050 resolved your crackling?


Crackling was resolved with VDDG 1050/950 VDDP 900..
WHEA Code 19 was resolved with VDDG 1100/950 and VDDP 1050 (possibly working also at 1000, I forgot to disable DF C States)


----------



## Mullcom

I have done some new testings. 

I reach 2000mhz with all auto and only higher up men's voltages. 1.35v and it boots.

Interesting part was that fckl didn't follow more when I passed 1800mhz. though I had 1to1

So now I setting only fckl higher. I reached 1900mhz but then it shot of and start as it has to low voltage. 



Skickat från min SM-G973F via Tapatalk


----------



## pack66

Hey All, I recently purchased a 5800x and am shopping motherboards. Currently looking at the Aorus Elite and ASUS TUF Plus. I'm coming from a 4770k/ASUS ROG VI Impact which has done well over the last 6/7 years. Couple of questions:

Elite owners, how do you like your board and features? Anyone using the Type-C internal connection? Did you cross-shop and what made you go with the Elite?

All owners, how do you like the overclocking software? How's the support for the been for bios/utility updates? I kind of liked AI Suite when it was supported, but ASUS left me high and dry when Win10 came out and I had to uninstall. I liked the fan control software and o/c'ing was easy enough. I've been stable with a non-delidded 4770k @ 4.5ghz. 

Thanks for your replies.


----------



## dansi

pack66 said:


> Hey All, I recently purchased a 5800x and am shopping motherboards. Currently looking at the Aorus Elite and ASUS TUF Plus. I'm coming from a 4770k/ASUS ROG VI Impact which has done well over the last 6/7 years. Couple of questions:
> 
> Elite owners, how do you like your board and features? Anyone using the Type-C internal connection? Did you cross-shop and what made you go with the Elite?
> 
> All owners, how do you like the overclocking software? How's the support for the been for bios/utility updates? I kind of liked AI Suite when it was supported, but ASUS left me high and dry when Win10 came out and I had to uninstall. I liked the fan control software and o/c'ing was easy enough. I've been stable with a non-delidded 4770k @ 4.5ghz.
> 
> Thanks for your replies.











Asus CH8 Dark Hero is the only X570 you should buy!


Because of this feature. You can manual overclock to hit high all cores clock, at the same time maintain Amd stock 5Ghz(for Zen3) single core turbo




www.overclock.net




see above, get a Asus ch8 dark. nothing else in x570 or b550 comes close.
Too bad asus got us in the balls with their exclusive dynamic oc features.


----------



## Kha

dansi said:


> Asus CH8 Dark Hero is the only X570 you should buy!
> 
> 
> Because of this feature. You can manual overclock to hit high all cores clock, at the same time maintain Amd stock 5Ghz(for Zen3) single core turbo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.overclock.net
> 
> 
> 
> 
> see above, get a Asus ch8 dark. nothing else in x570 or b550 comes close.
> Too bad asus got us in the balls with their exclusive dynamic oc features.


If he eyes the TUF / Aorus Elite, clearly he doesn't want a board that will cost him more than his 5800x. I assume.



pack66 said:


> Hey All, I recently purchased a 5800x and am shopping motherboards. Currently looking at the Aorus Elite and ASUS TUF Plus. I'm coming from a 4770k/ASUS ROG VI Impact which has done well over the last 6/7 years. Couple of questions:
> 
> Elite owners, how do you like your board and features? Anyone using the Type-C internal connection? Did you cross-shop and what made you go with the Elite?
> 
> All owners, how do you like the overclocking software? How's the support for the been for bios/utility updates? I kind of liked AI Suite when it was supported, but ASUS left me high and dry when Win10 came out and I had to uninstall. I liked the fan control software and o/c'ing was easy enough. I've been stable with a non-delidded 4770k @ 4.5ghz.
> 
> Thanks for your replies.


I think you should go for a X570 Aorus Pro, they are solid and I think their VRM is a bit better. They also have 2 SSD M2 slots, so overall, it's a better package.

Kinda everything above (price wise) appears to not have a real value, unless you overclock with LN2 at extreme values that most probably you won't do.
Also, X570 Pro should be almost the same price with Elite, so you should really consider it.


----------



## pack66

dansi said:


> Asus CH8 Dark Hero is the only X570 you should buy!
> 
> 
> Because of this feature. You can manual overclock to hit high all cores clock, at the same time maintain Amd stock 5Ghz(for Zen3) single core turbo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.overclock.net
> 
> 
> 
> 
> see above, get a Asus ch8 dark. nothing else in x570 or b550 comes close.
> Too bad asus got us in the balls with their exclusive dynamic oc features.


That's way out of my budget and quite frankly, I don't think I needed the VI Impact when I bought it, so I doubt I'd use the features on the CH8. I'm trying to stay below $200.


----------



## MyUsername

pack66 said:


> Hey All, I recently purchased a 5800x and am shopping motherboards. Currently looking at the Aorus Elite and ASUS TUF Plus. I'm coming from a 4770k/ASUS ROG VI Impact which has done well over the last 6/7 years. Couple of questions:
> 
> Elite owners, how do you like your board and features? Anyone using the Type-C internal connection? Did you cross-shop and what made you go with the Elite?
> 
> All owners, how do you like the overclocking software? How's the support for the been for bios/utility updates? I kind of liked AI Suite when it was supported, but ASUS left me high and dry when Win10 came out and I had to uninstall. I liked the fan control software and o/c'ing was easy enough. I've been stable with a non-delidded 4770k @ 4.5ghz.
> 
> Thanks for your replies.


The gigabyte suite of overclocking, system monitor, RGB software is somewhat of a resource hog and I personally don't use it. AMD have their own Ryzen Master which has everything you need to overclock, it's very similar to what you would find in the bios excluding the advanced options, in that any input here would be copied to the bios. You could learn from that and get your hands dirty in the bios itself. With Gigabyte you get basic fan control in the bios which I find adequate by using the different sensors on the motherboard, I prefer the fan control in the bios than the Gigabyte suite.

Bios updates have been okay, they're not as frequent as Asus or MSI but Gigabyte tend release one usually around the time AMD releases a new agesa, I've never had any serious problems related to a bios update. Gigabyte did have a minor problem with some recent bios's, but I think they've fix it now, bug with agesa maybe.

If you are new to AMD, don't expect to overclock the same as Intel. You can do a manual overclock, but the best performance increase is with the infinity fabric and memory overclock running at their maximum as AMD have done a great job optimizing the cpu cores. AMD platform I find is a tweakers playground if you like that sort of thing.

On the whole the VRMs and in general Gigabyte board are solid, I would go with a Pro if you budget allows.


----------



## dansi

pack66 said:


> That's way out of my budget and quite frankly, I don't think I needed the VI Impact when I bought it, so I doubt I'd use the features on the CH8. I'm trying to stay below $200.


ok i thought you are on rog train.
granted the ch8 dark will give noticeable performance advantage
the rest of x570 are about the same bracket. the only issue with gigabtye x570, they have limited bios storage area. it may or may not harm bios features.


----------



## pack66

@MyUsername Thanks for the input. After reading some, I think I'm leaning towards overlocking through the bios. Didn't know that fan curves can be set in bios as well, that's nice. Unfortunately, I think the Pro is out of my budget.


----------



## Yuke

Nooooo...first time having a 3hours+ Star Citizen session and i finally also got hit by a WHEA error (This game hammers CPU and RAM like crazy O_O).

Went from VDDP 950 to 1000mV now...hopefully this will resolve my problem...


----------



## Kha

Btw, anyone knows if we can read somewhere the diferrences between the revisions of Gigabyte boards ? I know that my Pro, for example, has 1.0, 1.1 and 1.2. @ManniX-ITA , maybe know something ?


----------



## ManniX-ITA

Kha said:


> Btw, anyone knows if we can read somewhere the diferrences between the revisions of Gigabyte boards ? I know that my Pro, for example, has 1.0, 1.1 and 1.2. @ManniX-ITA , maybe know something ?


You have to spot the differences somewhere, those which are in specs.









X570 AORUS MASTER (rev. 1.0) Key Features | Motherboard - GIGABYTE Global


Lasting Quality from GIGABYTE.GIGABYTE Ultra Durable™ motherboards bring together a unique blend of features and technologies that offer users the absolute ...




www.gigabyte.com





Just right to (rev 1.0) you can click on rev. 1.1/1.2 and check what's different.


----------



## MyUsername

Kha said:


> Btw, anyone knows if we can read somewhere the diferrences between the revisions of Gigabyte boards ? I know that my Pro, for example, has 1.0, 1.1 and 1.2. @ManniX-ITA , maybe know something ?


The only significant difference is the revised memory topology allowing higher memory clock speeds, the rest is 99% the same. Master got Thunderbolt on rev 1.1 but that's about it.


----------



## panni

pack66 said:


> Hey All, I recently purchased a 5800x and am shopping motherboards. Currently looking at the Aorus Elite and ASUS TUF Plus. I'm coming from a 4770k/ASUS ROG VI Impact which has done well over the last 6/7 years. Couple of questions:
> 
> Elite owners, how do you like your board and features? Anyone using the Type-C internal connection? Did you cross-shop and what made you go with the Elite?
> 
> All owners, how do you like the overclocking software? How's the support for the been for bios/utility updates? I kind of liked AI Suite when it was supported, but ASUS left me high and dry when Win10 came out and I had to uninstall. I liked the fan control software and o/c'ing was easy enough. I've been stable with a non-delidded 4770k @ 4.5ghz.
> 
> Thanks for your replies.


You might want to consider the MSI X570 Tomahawk WiFI and the Unify as well.


----------



## Kha

Anyone with a Pro, Ultra or Master, that had/still has the hard random reboot with F31 ? I still have to use F22 cause of it.


----------



## Acertified

I had the reboot issue in the past but with F30 and above I no longer have it. I am currently running F31e
FYI... I have the PRO WIFI


----------



## bsmith27

ManniX-ITA said:


> That's what I'm using right now.
> 
> But I want to check if I can go back to VDDP 1000mV and VSOC 1.600V or less.
> 
> View attachment 2464649
> 
> 
> Settings that matters for me about IF are Global C States and DF C-states off to get rid of WHEA errors in idle.
> 
> 
> 
> Did more or less the same but without a positive outcome
> But there are too many variables I preferred to look for a working 3800 config cause I have to code the OC tool...
> Later I'll play again to see if I can get it working at 4000.
> Or directly wait for the 5950x if it doesn't take ages...


Where is the adjustment for the VSOC (SVI2) and the VSOC (SMU) in the Master's Bios?


----------



## Mullcom

pack66 said:


> @MyUsername Thanks for the input. After reading some, I think I'm leaning towards overlocking through the bios. Didn't know that fan curves can be set in bios as well, that's nice. Unfortunately, I think the Pro is out of my budget.


I can recommend itx wifi pro 

I only getting problem with it when I changed something I don't know what is it 



Skickat från min SM-G973F via Tapatalk


----------



## Kha

Acertified said:


> I had the reboot issue in the past but with F30 and above I no longer have it. I am currently running F31e
> FYI... I have the PRO WIFI


Doh, I didn't have it till F30/F31. Anyone knows more about this random reboot ?


----------



## panni

Kha said:


> Anyone with a Pro, Ultra or Master, that had/still has the hard random reboot with F31 ? I still have to use F22 cause of it.


Nope, also never had that once IF was stable. Aorus Pro.


----------



## Mullcom

Yuke said:


> Did you try EDC/TDC/PPT limits?
> 
> Start with 1/0/0 and go from there


Hi 

Thx for advice.

I did sett 0/0/1
And dame!! Cpu did ride the CB20 then never before.

All core nearly 4400mhz

I also disable PBO... LOL

Skickat från min SM-G973F via Tapatalk


----------



## Yuke

Mullcom said:


> Hi
> 
> Thx for advice.
> 
> I did sett 0/0/1
> And dame!! Cpu did ride the CB20 then never before.
> 
> All core nearly 4400mhz
> 
> I also disable PBO... LOL
> 
> Skickat från min SM-G973F via Tapatalk


np, check the EDC = 1 thread here in the forums for more information









EDC = 1, PBO TURBO BOOST


Pretty good, depends on the settings but usually folding is quite though I think folding and handbrake is about as hard as i hit my cpu, so should be a valid test I think.




www.overclock.net


----------



## Krradr

Mannix-ita for some reason I cannot change values in VDDG menu, default is 700 for ios and ccd, I trying to change to 1000 each for example but they reverse to 700. I know that I need to change another parameter because they cannot exceed it, but what exactly I need to change? Soc voltage? I tried to change to 1150, and change VDDG but it's still cannot allow me to change it, it's drop again to 700 no matter what. What do I do wrong here?


----------



## panni

Krradr said:


> Mannix-ita for some reason I cannot change values in VDDG menu, default is 700 for ios and ccd, I trying to change to 1000 each for example but they reverse to 700. I know that I need to change another parameter because they cannot exceed it, but what exactly I need to change? Soc voltage? I tried to change to 1150, and change VDDG but it's still cannot allow me to change it, it's drop again to 700 no matter what. What do I do wrong here?


Are you in AMD CBS or AMD OC? Use the latter.


----------



## Xvelved

Hello, I'm using X570 Aorus Elite with Bios F31e. HWINFO reported lots of WHEA warnings(CPU Cache L2 error Event ID 19) I can confirmed on windows Event Viewer as well. I have tried all bios version F10, F11, F20, F21, F30, F31e all reported WHEA. Weird thing is when I downgrade to version F4 all of the WHEA is gone.

I have tried by adjusting C-state, DF C-states turn off. Adjusting VDDG IOD, VDDG CCD, VDDP, VSOC doesnt work too.
I just wanted to use the latest bios but without any WHEA warnings. I'm using Ryzen 3700x with G.Sskill Trident Z Neo 2x8 3600mhz


----------



## EniGma1987

Mullcom said:


> I start to wondering if AMD holding back FCLK only för sell/marketing purpose...
> And it's about software changes to make FCLK handel higher speed.
> I mean if they did release all the goodness in the beginning they Should they not be able to sell the new products. If they now say they working on fixing FCLK to 2000mhz for zen3 and it has same memory controller it's a bit odd don't you think


I doubt AMD is holding back performance through firmware for the CPUs. This is the last generation the whole bus design will be used, so if fabric clock were locked down on performance it would have been in AMDs interest to fully unlock the potential in the 5000 series.
With the next-gen, AMD is going to have to do some major changes to its design for fabric clock. DDR5 frequency starts at 6400mhz and is supposed to scale into the DDR-9000~ range over the whole generation. So either AMD will have to make the default config be 2:1 and will need to rework their cores and IO die to try and fix the big latency hit that normally happens when crossing clock domains. This could be done by using the newer designed PAM4 SerDes like Ethernet has. Or, AMD will need to re-design their Infinity Fabric On Package, Infinity Fabric Inter Socket, Coherent AMD Socket Extender, and Scalable Data Fabric to work at a much higher frequency. It seems unlikely AMD will be able to figure out the hardware rework for such a speed jump since that would mean making the bus' somehow need to hit 4000MHz or so, which is double the speed it is capable of now on the best of chips, and I doubt AMD wants to go with so much hardware that would greatly increase the cost of the die and package.

edit:
I suspect that it is not necessarily the actual fabric clock (FCLK) frequency that is topping out at 1900-2000MHz, but rather the IFOP and/or IFIS SerDes instead. There have been reports of chipset and PCI-E issues with high FCLK and that makes sense since those are tied to the IFIS. Just so everyone is on the same page here: the data transfer path goes from the CCX to the SDF, to a CAKE in the core die, to one end of the IFOP, over to the other end of the IFOP on the IO die, to a CAKE on the IO die side, to the UMC, and then to the actual DDR4 memory (definitions of all those acronyms were written out in the last paragraph). The CAKE uses 128-bit packets, and the IFOP is 32-bit, so it has to do 4 transfers per FCLK, which means 8GHz (for read anyway, write bandwidth is half the read). The IFIS on the other hand is only 16-bit, so it has to do 8 transfers per FCLK. That would mean at 2GHz FCLK, the IFIS SerDes is being made to run 16GHz. Which, 16GHz is not unheard of at all since we have had 25.78GHz SerDes for 4 years now, but I just kinda doubt AMD really designed their bus to operate at 16GHz given that speeds like that and above were not super common at the time AMD was designing their bus. Someone please correct me if I am wrong here on these speeds, but I dont believe AMD is using PAM4 SerDes currently to lower the frequency they need to run at.


----------



## panni

EniGma1987 said:


> I doubt AMD is holding back performance through firmware for the CPUs. This is the last generation the whole bus design will be used, so if fabric clock were locked down on performance it would have been in AMDs interest to fully unlock the potential in the 5000 series. With the next-gen, AMD is going to have to do some major changes to its design for fabric clock. DDR5 frequency starts at 6400mhz and is supposed to scale into the DDR-9000~ range over the whole generation. So either AMD will have to make the default config be 2:1 and will need to rework their cores and IO die to try and fix the big latency hit that normally happens when crossing clock domains, or AMD will need to re-design their IFOP SerDes, IFIS SerDes, and CAKE to work at a much higher frequency. It seems unlikely AMD will be able to figure out the hardware rework for such a speed jump since that would mean making the bus' somehow need to hit 4000MHz or so, which is double the speed it is capable of now on the best of chips.


Source(s), please! (DDR5 especially)


----------



## matthew87

EniGma1987 said:


> I doubt AMD is holding back performance through firmware for the CPUs. This is the last generation the whole bus design will be used, so if fabric clock were locked down on performance it would have been in AMDs interest to fully unlock the potential in the 5000 series. With the next-gen, AMD is going to have to do some major changes to its design for fabric clock. DDR5 frequency starts at 6400mhz and is supposed to scale into the DDR-9000~ range over the whole generation. So either AMD will have to make the default config be 2:1 and will need to rework their cores and IO die to try and fix the big latency hit that normally happens when crossing clock domains, or AMD will need to re-design their IFOP SerDes, IFIS SerDes, and CAKE to work at a much higher frequency. It seems unlikely AMD will be able to figure out the hardware rework for such a speed jump since that would mean making the bus' somehow need to hit 4000MHz or so, which is double the speed it is capable of now on the best of chips.


I doubt AMD are going to have an issue given the modularity of their Ryzen architecture and the fact they have roughly another 2 years before DDR5 is even close to being mainstream and general retail availability. You're grossly selling AMD short if you honestly believe they wont be able to design an I/O fabric to competently support DDR5. 

How many people would have believed 4 years ago just prior to the launch of the first gen Ryzen chips, that AMD today would have both raw performance and IPC lead over Intel yet alone either.... Yet here we are....


----------



## ManniX-ITA

EniGma1987 said:


> I doubt AMD is holding back performance through firmware for the CPUs. This is the last generation the whole bus design will be used, so if fabric clock were locked down on performance it would have been in AMDs interest to fully unlock the potential in the 5000 series. With the next-gen, AMD is going to have to do some major changes to its design for fabric clock. DDR5 frequency starts at 6400mhz and is supposed to scale into the DDR-9000~ range over the whole generation. So either AMD will have to make the default config be 2:1 and will need to rework their cores and IO die to try and fix the big latency hit that normally happens when crossing clock domains, or AMD will need to re-design their IFOP SerDes, IFIS SerDes, and CAKE to work at a much higher frequency. It seems unlikely AMD will be able to figure out the hardware rework for such a speed jump since that would mean making the bus' somehow need to hit 4000MHz or so, which is double the speed it is capable of now on the best of chips.


There's nothing to worry 

Infinity Fabric it's HyperTransport on a interposer.
Once the process for the interposer gets better it'll be able to run easily back at the old 2600 and probably much higher, 3000 is very likely.
AMD will for sure use an IOD at 7nm thanks to the lower voltage requirement and the capacity will exceed DDR5 needs.

Considering it runs already at 2100 today on Zen3 the 2250 you'll need for DDR5-9000 it's already there now.
It will run at the same base bus speed thus, unfortunately, same latency as before.

You can have an interesting read how DDR5 works here:









DDR5 Memory Specification Released: Setting the Stage for DDR5-6400 And Beyond







www.anandtech.com







Krradr said:


> Mannix-ita for some reason I cannot change values in VDDG menu, default is 700 for ios and ccd, I trying to change to 1000 each for example but they reverse to 700. I know that I need to change another parameter because they cannot exceed it, but what exactly I need to change? Soc voltage? I tried to change to 1150, and change VDDG but it's still cannot allow me to change it, it's drop again to 700 no matter what. What do I do wrong here?


This is weird you should be able to.
Try set a the same time in AMD CBS menu under XFR. You don't have split VDDG there, use the highest.
If it's still resetting try to reset the settings with load optimized defaults and retype everything.
Otherwise you have some sort of issue; you need to flash booting with DOS to reset fully the CMOS.
Using efiflash /c or flashrom -p internal -w.


----------



## Mullcom

matthew87 said:


> I doubt AMD are going to have an issue given the modularity of their Ryzen architecture and the fact they have roughly another 2 years before DDR5 is even close to being mainstream and general retail availability. You're grossly selling AMD short if you honestly believe they wont be able to design an I/O fabric to competently support DDR5.
> 
> How many people would have believed 4 years ago just prior to the launch of the first gen Ryzen chips, that AMD today would have both raw performance and IPC lead over Intel yet alone either.... Yet here we are....





ManniX-ITA said:


> There's nothing to worry
> 
> Infinity Fabric it's HyperTransport on a interposer.
> Once the process for the interposer gets better it'll be able to run easily back at the old 2600 and probably much higher, 3000 is very likely.
> AMD will for sure use an IOD at 7nm thanks to the lower voltage requirement and the capacity will exceed DDR5 needs.
> 
> Considering it runs already at 2100 today on Zen3 the 2250 you'll need for DDR5-9000 it's already there now.
> It will run at the same base bus speed thus, unfortunately, same latency as before.
> 
> You can have an interesting read how DDR5 works here:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DDR5 Memory Specification Released: Setting the Stage for DDR5-6400 And Beyond
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.anandtech.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is weird you should be able to.
> Try set a the same time in AMD CBS menu under XFR. You don't have split VDDG there, use the highest.
> If it's still resetting try to reset the settings with load optimized defaults and retype everything.
> Otherwise you have some sort of issue; you need to flash booting with DOS to reset fully the CMOS.
> Using efiflash /c or flashrom -p internal -w.





EniGma1987 said:


> I doubt AMD is holding back performance through firmware for the CPUs. This is the last generation the whole bus design will be used, so if fabric clock were locked down on performance it would have been in AMDs interest to fully unlock the potential in the 5000 series.
> With the next-gen, AMD is going to have to do some major changes to its design for fabric clock. DDR5 frequency starts at 6400mhz and is supposed to scale into the DDR-9000~ range over the whole generation. So either AMD will have to make the default config be 2:1 and will need to rework their cores and IO die to try and fix the big latency hit that normally happens when crossing clock domains. This could be done by using the newer designed PAM4 SerDes like Ethernet has. Or, AMD will need to re-design their Infinity Fabric On Package, Infinity Fabric Inter Socket, Coherent AMD Socket Extender, and Scalable Data Fabric to work at a much higher frequency. It seems unlikely AMD will be able to figure out the hardware rework for such a speed jump since that would mean making the bus' somehow need to hit 4000MHz or so, which is double the speed it is capable of now on the best of chips, and I doubt AMD wants to go with so much hardware that would greatly increase the cost of the die and package.
> 
> edit:
> I suspect that it is not necessarily the actual fabric clock (FCLK) frequency that is topping out at 1900-2000MHz, but rather the IFOP and/or IFIS SerDes instead. There have been reports of chipset and PCI-E issues with high FCLK and that makes sense since those are tied to the IFIS. Just so everyone is on the same page here: the data transfer path goes from the CCX to the SDF, to a CAKE in the core die, to one end of the IFOP, over to the other end of the IFOP on the IO die, to a CAKE on the IO die side, to the UMC, and then to the actual DDR4 memory (definitions of all those acronyms were written out in the last paragraph). The CAKE uses 128-bit packets, and the IFOP is 32-bit, so it has to do 4 transfers per FCLK, which means 8GHz (for read anyway, write bandwidth is half the read). The IFIS on the other hand is only 16-bit, so it has to do 8 transfers per FCLK. That would mean at 2GHz FCLK, the IFIS SerDes is being made to run 16GHz. Which, 16GHz is not unheard of at all since we have had 25.78GHz SerDes for 4 years now, but I just kinda doubt AMD really designed their bus to operate at 16GHz given that speeds like that and above were not super common at the time AMD was designing their bus. Someone please correct me if I am wrong here on these speeds, but I dont believe AMD is using PAM4 SerDes currently to lower the frequency they need to run at.


Interesting. But I am not talking about hardware limits. I am talking about that hardware have the potential but limit deep in the code of software. AMD know already it can go higher but didn't add effort to it because it not meter back then when Zen1 come. But now it's need fore more and AMD say. We working on solution. 


And what do we know if we going to have DDR5 in the future. Maybe it something completely different. My believe is that memory and disk going to be merge to one.

There's nothing to worry 









Optane in the membrane: How Intel's memory-storage technology faces two ways – Blocks and Files


Analysis Like the Roman god Janus, Intel’s Optane technology faces two ways, to memory and to storage, and that has made adoption harder, because it is neither memory fish nor storage fowl, but both. Why should this matter? There is a memory/storage hierarchy forming a kind of continuum from...




blocksandfiles.com





Skickat från min SM-G973F via Tapatalk


----------



## Kha

Xvelved said:


> Hello, I'm using X570 Aorus Elite with Bios F31e. HWINFO reported lots of WHEA warnings(CPU Cache L2 error Event ID 19) I can confirmed on windows Event Viewer as well. I have tried all bios version F10, F11, F20, F21, F30, F31e all reported WHEA. Weird thing is when I downgrade to version F4 all of the WHEA is gone.
> 
> I have tried by adjusting C-state, DF C-states turn off. Adjusting VDDG IOD, VDDG CCD, VDDP, VSOC doesnt work too.
> I just wanted to use the latest bios but without any WHEA warnings. I'm using Ryzen 3700x with G.Sskill Trident Z Neo 2x8 3600mhz


Hey. Think you missed the 2 most important things:
_
1 - Are you overclocking ? 
2 - What Infinity Fabric / Dram frequencies you use ?_


----------



## MartB

F31E is buggy on the xtreme aswell, i had no problems with the previous stable bios, now the whea errors start popping up.


----------



## Kha

So, after I analyzed quite a bunch of different HWInfos for 5800x and 5900x / 5950x, it appears that there is a paradox I can’t understand. Simply put, the boosts from 5800x appears to be more consistent than 5950x ones, as you can see in the screenshots, on same system, in case of 5950x, 5 cores from CCD1 can’t clock higher than 4825. Same thing applies with 6 cores CCD2.

Meanwhile, in case of 5800x, all cores clock perfectly to 4850 while the temperatures are - expected and in line with the old 3800x - higher than it’s bigger brothers. Average voltages per core are also higher.


















So my question is: Are the ccds of 5950x better binned for real ? The temperature and voltages suggests so, but the overall lower average boost suggest otherwise - If 5950x is really good binned, why then it struggles to reach 4.85 ghz ?

There is also one more question to put: what's the reason for same 5800x having same TDP as the 5900x / 5950x ? Could it be that it’s higher temperature is not the symptom of a bad bin, but the effect of a too high TDP for only 8 cores ? Afterall 5600x has 2 less cores and just 65W, right, where the heck are to be found the extra 40W till 105 ?

Or is it the other way around and 5800x is really the worst bin of all, and this way needs more power to keep up, which translates in bigger heat ?

@ManniX-ITA , what's your take on this ?


----------



## adversary

Kha said:


> So, after I analyzed quite a bunch of different HWInfos for 5800x and 5900x / 5950x, it appears that there is a paradox I can’t understand. Simply put, the boosts from 5800x appears to be more consistent than 5950x ones, as you can see in the screenshots, on same system, in case of 5950x, 5 cores from CCD1 can’t clock higher than 4825. Same thing applies with 6 cores CCD2.
> 
> Meanwhile, in case of 5800x, all cores clock perfectly to 4850 while the temperatures are - expected and in line with the old 3800x - higher than it’s bigger brothers. Average voltages per core are also higher.
> 
> View attachment 2464721
> View attachment 2464720
> 
> 
> 
> So my question is: Are the ccds of 5950x better binned for real ? The temperature and voltages suggests so, but the overall lower average boost suggest otherwise - If 5950x is really good binned, why then it struggles to reach 4.85 ghz ?
> 
> There is also one more question to put: what's the reason for same 5800x having same TDP as the 5900x / 5950x ? Could it be that it’s higher temperature is not the symptom of a bad bin, but the effect of a too high TDP for only 8 cores ? Afterall 5600x has 2 less cores and just 65W, right, where the heck are to be found the extra 40W till 105 ?
> 
> Or is it the other way around and 5800x is really the worst bin of all, and this way needs more power to keep up, which translates in bigger heat ?



Speaking of 5800X, any info which overclock people get on it so far?


----------



## Kha

adversary said:


> Speaking of 5800X, any info which overclock people get on it so far?


Overclock as in max boosts or all core ? All core I think 4.8ghz or so and boosts about 5.15ghz. Mileage can vary a bit, as with everything else.


----------



## Xvelved

Kha said:


> Hey. Think you missed the 2 most important things:
> 
> _1 - Are you overclocking ?
> 2 - What Infinity Fabric / Dram frequencies you use ?_


Everything has been reset to stock bios so no OC except for the default XMP profile 3600mhz, IF 1800mhz. Using G. Skill 16GB F4-3600C18D-16GTZN
Booting to windows will straightly produce the WHEA warnings every minute, some additional info; I dont experience any BSOD/hangs but just my event viewer flooded with the warnings


----------



## adversary

Kha said:


> Overclock as in max boosts or all core ? All core I think 4.8ghz or so and boosts about 5.15ghz. Mileage can vary a bit, as with everything else.



I mean all core OC. So, most people so far get 4.8Ghz? Which voltage is needed for that clock based on users expirience so far?


----------



## kazukun

5950X　X570 AORUS XTREME　F31e
IF1900 or more does not go up
Good up to 1900


http://imgur.com/MhLYMu1


----------



## Kha

kazukun said:


> 5950X　X570 AORUS XTREME　F31e
> IF1900 or more does not go up
> Good up to 1900
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/MhLYMu1


Can you please fire a hwinfo and do some light threaded stuff (browing, games etc) and then post a screenshot with the frequencies ?


----------



## Kha

Xvelved said:


> Everything has been reset to stock bios so no OC except for the default XMP profile 3600mhz, IF 1800mhz. Using G. Skill 16GB F4-3600C18D-16GTZN
> Booting to windows will straightly produce the WHEA warnings every minute, some additional info; I dont experience any BSOD/hangs but just my event viewer flooded with the warnings


I think a good place to start would be put your VSOC to 1.1v fixed and then see if it helps.



adversary said:


> I mean all core OC. So, most people so far get 4.8Ghz? Which voltage is needed for that clock based on users expirience so far?


This I don't know, but you could use guru3d.com as a good resource for this, they tend to go in all tests all core overclock. Dunno why is so much interest in this tbh, if you do it on Ryzen cpus, you'll lose the max boosts and the gaming performance will be usually lower.









AMD Ryzen 7 5800X review


It's time for already our 4th ZEN3 review, yes the much anticipated Ryzen 5 5800X. This is the processor that is on the watchlist of many with 8 cores and 16 threads if offers a bit more flexibility ... Overclocking and tweaking




www.guru3d.com


----------



## pal

Kha said:


> Anyone with a Pro, Ultra or Master, that had/still has the hard random reboot with F31 ? I still have to use F22 cause of it.


I never had random reboots on PRO, now running F31e w/o an issue.


----------



## Kha

pal said:


> I never had random reboots on PRO, now running F31e w/o an issue.


How about WHEA, are you getting any ? Also, I asssume your IF is 1800, based on signature, right ?


----------



## Netherwind

adversary said:


> Speaking of 5800X, any info which overclock people get on it so far?


I hear many people are having temperature problems with their 5800X. There are some rumors regarding IHS/TIM problems on a batch of 5800X.

Got one incoming soon, perhaps next week so I'm quite worried.


----------



## Xvelved

Kha said:


> I think a good place to start would be put your VSOC to 1.1v fixed and then see if it helps.
> 
> 
> 
> This I don't know, but you could use guru3d.com as a good resource for this, they tend to go in all tests all core overclock. Dunno why is so much interest in this tbh, if you do it on Ryzen cpus, you'll lose the max boosts and the gaming performance will be usually lower.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AMD Ryzen 7 5800X review
> 
> 
> It's time for already our 4th ZEN3 review, yes the much anticipated Ryzen 5 5800X. This is the processor that is on the watchlist of many with 8 cores and 16 threads if offers a bit more flexibility ... Overclocking and tweaking
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.guru3d.com


Is it VCORE SOC in the tweaker?


----------



## pal

Kha said:


> How about WHEA, are you getting any ? Also, I asssume your IF is 1800, based on signature, right ?


yup, If is 1800mhz, no whea errors.















I guess, problems come with IF 1900 and over?


----------



## Kha

pal said:


> yup, If is 1800mhz, no whea errors.
> View attachment 2464740
> View attachment 2464742
> 
> I guess, problems come with IF 1900 and over?


Not quite, lower than 1900, at 1867 lol.
It's however perfectly stable and no errors with F22.
With F30 / F31, random reboots (rare but still present) and WHEA interconnect errors (more often).



Netherwind said:


> I hear many people are having temperature problems with their 5800X. There are some rumors regarding IHS/TIM problems on a batch of 5800X.
> 
> Got one incoming soon, perhaps next week so I'm quite worried.


I think it has to be some bad batch, because there are reports with some 5800s running colder than the 5900x.

Please share your experience once you get it.


----------



## Netherwind

gogx said:


> 3600x
> I was considering it, the prices here in EU are sky high....payed for the 5800x 470eur got some discount by my frend who owns the store, the 5600x is 350eur, 5900x is 725eur and the 5950x is 920eur in my country...


The 470€ for the 5800X seems in line with what I'm paying here (485€) but your 5900X price seems very expensive. I've also got an order for a 5900X at 592€ and the 5950X would cost 865€.



Kha said:


> I think it has to be some bad batch, because there are reports with some 5800s running colder than the 5900x.
> 
> Please share your experience once you get it.


I will. I've also ordered a 5900X but I'm quite far back in the queue so it may take several weeks before I get one. I'm still trying to decide which one to go for.


----------



## KedarWolf

Netherwind said:


> The 470€ for the 5800X seems in line with what I'm paying here (485€) but your 5900X price seems very expensive. I've also got an order for a 5900X at 592€ and the 5950X would cost 865€.
> 
> 
> I will. I've also ordered a 5900X but I'm quite far back in the queue so it may take several weeks before I get one. I'm still trying to decide which one to go for.


I preordered a 5950x the day of the release at a local store but just before the store closed at 6:30 at night, so who knows how many orders are ahead of me.

The store guy did say the stock is extremely limited, every store in town only got one each to sell on release day. He said he can't even guarantee they'll be in stock by Xmas. 

This is in Toronto, Canada as well, a city of five million peeps.


----------



## panni

What's the current VSOC/VDDP/VDDG recommendation for IF 1800 on F30? 950 IOD, 900 CCD, 950 VDDP?

Edit: Trying 3600 again to see where I land; I seem to have issues stabilizing that, though.


----------



## adversary

Netherwind said:


> I hear many people are having temperature problems with their 5800X. There are some rumors regarding IHS/TIM problems on a batch of 5800X.
> 
> Got one incoming soon, perhaps next week so I'm quite worried.



Isn't it soldered?

Well, perhaps someone will investigate more so more info will pop up in some time. If there is such problem, hope they fix it in next batches/revision.


----------



## kundica

kazukun said:


> 5950X　X570 AORUS XTREME　F31e
> IF1900 or more does not go up
> Good up to 1900
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/MhLYMu1


My 5900x arrived today. I'm hitting a wall at 1900 IF as well. I haven't looked through the thread to see how others with Z3n are doing but I'm wondering if it might be AGESA. I dropped my ram to AUTO SPD and tried to bump up the IF and can't even post at 1933. I have no issues running 3800 CL16 4x8gb at 1.35v. I'm using g.skill 4000 CL17 1.35v rate modules.

My CPU runs cooler than my 3900x did at stock settings. Max temp I've seen under heavy multicore stress with a 280 AIO is 62. PBO is no joke though. It greatly increases my all core boost but it comes a massive heat increase. Prime95 small FFT stress hits 52 stock and 89 with PBO.


----------



## adversary

kundica said:


> My 5900x arrived today. I'm hitting a wall at 1900 IF as well. I haven't looked through the thread to see how others with Z3n are doing but I'm wondering if it might be AGESA. I dropped my ram to AUTO SPD and tried to bump up the IF and can't even post at 1933. I have no issues running 3800 CL16 4x8gb at 1.35v. I'm using g.skill 4000 CL17 1.35v rate modules.
> 
> My CPU runs cooler than my 3900x did at stock settings. Max temp I've seen under heavy multicore stress with a 280 AIO is 62. PBO is no joke though. It greatly increases my all core boost but it comes a massive heat increase. Prime95 small FFT stress hits 52 stock and 89 with PBO.




I'm still not on AMD (collecting info and waiting for needed parts), but this however you may find useful. In another thread I asked some questions so I will copy here for you part of it, what Veii answered.

"AGESA 1.1.0.0 Patch B & C are locked to 1900Mhz FCLK
AGESA 1.1.0.0 Patch D including PSP Firmware update (cold boot after the update)
~ unlocks > 2000FCLK

Up to 2133Mhz is easily possible
2200Mhz should be again the hardcap, but we'll see (4200MT/s CL14 flat, is possible so far)

ProcODT should be selectable up to 480ohm, in order to verify you have at least 1.1.0.0 Patch B
Undervolting is yet not "unlocked" on Patch D
Don't select 480ohm ProcODT, but keep it in mind that it's there
IMC didn't change, soo Matisse should be able to do up to 1966 too
No unlock for Matisse on 1.1.0.0 Patch D yet

Keep also in mind that PCIe 4.0 starts to crash with Fabric Beyond 2000Mhz
Should already cause issues around 1966Mhz , but have that in mind when OCing"


----------



## kundica

adversary said:


> "AGESA 1.1.0.0 Patch B & C are locked to 1900Mhz FCLK
> AGESA 1.1.0.0 Patch D including PSP Firmware update (cold boot after the update)
> ~ unlocks > 2000FCLK


Oh. That's great to hear. I thought it might be AGESA given how hard the wall I was hitting seemed to be. Thanks for the info!

Is Patch D available yet for the Aorus Master? I only see up to F31e on the Gigabyte site.


----------



## panni

adversary said:


> Keep also in mind that PCIe 4.0 starts to crash with Fabric Beyond 2000Mhz


Beyond or at/including 2000?


----------



## adversary

kundica said:


> Oh. That's great to hear. I thought it might be AGESA given how hard the wall I was hitting seemed to be. Thanks for the info!
> 
> Is Patch D available yet for the Aorus Master? I only see up to F31e on the Gigabyte site.



I have no idea as I still do not have personal expirience with AMD. I just did copy info.

I hope all motherboard manufacturers will provide BIOS updates sooner or later, right? Because I also plan to go above 1900 (maybe 1966 as best spot for reasons mentioned in my previous post/copy ?).


----------



## Elrick

adversary said:


> I hope all motherboard manufacturers will provide BIOS updates sooner or later, right? Because I also plan to go above 1900 (maybe 1966 as best spot for reasons mentioned in my previous post/copy ?).


The trouble with releasing any bios updates sooner rather than later are the bugs that shall be sent out and then watch the furor and disgust as many start suffering with failed operation.

That is why Bios updates take time but also where the company wants to pour money into developing further updates. On all older hardware that will eventually get ignored as new hardware is released here.

Would rather wait for a proven and reliable bios, than get some beta junk that is bound to destroy your next safe start up, when using it.


----------



## Dreams-Visions

after watching this...I'm just going to stick with this 3600CL14 kit and relax. No meaningful performance gains to be found from higher clocked RAM. Chasing 4000MHz kits looks like a giant waste of time outside of those who enjoy benchmarking for the fun of it.

I guess for me the only question is whether my current rock solid 16-17-17-17-34-52 @ 3800 is better or worse than a rock solid 14-15-15-15-30-45 @ 3600.

Either way, it appears we (or at least I) have dedicated far more thought, worry, and energy to this matter than it warranted.


----------



## panni

panni said:


> What's the current VSOC/VDDP/VDDG recommendation for IF 1800 on F30? 950 IOD, 900 CCD, 950 VDDP?
> 
> Edit: Trying 3600 again to see where I land; I seem to have issues stabilizing that, though.


Hmm. F30 even seems to have made 3600 harder than before. I'm at VSOC 1050, VDDP 950, VDDG 1000/1000 right now. No crashes, but OCCT fails.
Any ideas @ManniX-ITA ?

Edit: Seems like I've found a spot at 950/950 VDDG, 900 VDDP, VSOC 1025.


----------



## PopReference

Dreams-Visions said:


> I guess for me the only question is whether my current rock solid 16-17-17-17-34-52 @ 3800 is better or worse than a rock solid 14-15-15-15-30-45 @ 3600.


simple answer: 3600 at those timings is faster then 3800 above cl15.

Wendell from level1 tech made a calculator for this stuff during Ryzen 1000 launch and it's really useful for this stuff. Zen 2 really benefited from faster fclk so ideally higher memclks would better but Zen 3 isn't as limited so lower cycle times from tighter timings seem to be the better direction for the new Ryzen launch chips.

I'd suggest what ever is most stable, running benchmarks that show how much you're really losing is very often a minimal change in real world performance.


----------



## kazukun

kundica said:


> My 5900x arrived today. I'm hitting a wall at 1900 IF as well. I haven't looked through the thread to see how others with Z3n are doing but I'm wondering if it might be AGESA. I dropped my ram to AUTO SPD and tried to bump up the IF and can't even post at 1933. I have no issues running 3800 CL16 4x8gb at 1.35v. I'm using g.skill 4000 CL17 1.35v rate modules.
> 
> My CPU runs cooler than my 3900x did at stock settings. Max temp I've seen under heavy multicore stress with a 280 AIO is 62. PBO is no joke though. It greatly increases my all core boost but it comes a massive heat increase. Prime95 small FFT stress hits 52 stock and 89 with PBO.


Exactly the same. I am looking forward to the future BIOS.


----------



## Kha

adversary said:


> I'm still not on AMD (collecting info and waiting for needed parts), but this however you may find useful. In another thread I asked some questions so I will copy here for you part of it, what Veii answered.
> 
> "AGESA 1.1.0.0 Patch B & C are locked to 1900Mhz FCLK
> AGESA 1.1.0.0 Patch D including PSP Firmware update (cold boot after the update)
> ~ unlocks > 2000FCLK
> 
> Up to 2133Mhz is easily possible
> 2200Mhz should be again the hardcap, but we'll see (4200MT/s CL14 flat, is possible so far)
> 
> ProcODT should be selectable up to 480ohm, in order to verify you have at least 1.1.0.0 Patch B
> Undervolting is yet not "unlocked" on Patch D
> Don't select 480ohm ProcODT, but keep it in mind that it's there
> IMC didn't change, soo Matisse should be able to do up to 1966 too
> No unlock for Matisse on 1.1.0.0 Patch D yet
> 
> Keep also in mind that PCIe 4.0 starts to crash with Fabric Beyond 2000Mhz
> Should already cause issues around 1966Mhz , but have that in mind when OCing"


I can't find anything about Patch D, not even the slightest reference, can you please post the source for:

"AGESA 1.1.0.0 Patch B & C are locked to 1900Mhz FCLK
AGESA 1.1.0.0 Patch D including PSP Firmware update (cold boot after the update)
~ unlocks > 2000FCLK"


----------



## ManniX-ITA

Dreams-Visions said:


> after watching this...I'm just going to stick with this 3600CL14 kit and relax. No meaningful performance gains to be found from higher clocked RAM. Chasing 4000MHz kits looks like a giant waste of time outside of those who enjoy benchmarking for the fun of it.
> 
> I guess for me the only question is whether my current rock solid 16-17-17-17-34-52 @ 3800 is better or worse than a rock solid 14-15-15-15-30-45 @ 3600.
> 
> Either way, it appears we (or at least I) have dedicated far more thought, worry, and energy to this matter than it warranted.


Yes, it's more or less just for benchmarks 

Different type of workloads use differently the RAM.
Some can enjoy a better bandwidth others a better latency.
There are game engines that can get a boost in max fps and min fps with a better latency, others don't.
But it's a matter of few percent points.

Where really matters it's usually some kind of professional workload, but even there it's about a few percent points.
Obviously when you are computing a fluid dynamics simulation or compiling for a source code that takes days it's a different story.
A few percent points means a few hours less over the total.



panni said:


> Hmm. F30 even seems to have made 3600 harder than before. I'm at VSOC 1050, VDDP 950, VDDG 1000/1000 right now. No crashes, but OCCT fails.
> Any ideas @ManniX-ITA ?
> 
> Edit: Seems like I've found a spot at 950/950 VDDG, 900 VDDP, VSOC 1025.


Yes the IF is much less stable on F3x, for some less than F2x.
For me it's the same.

I still have WHEA errors under load.
I could get it reduced so badly that is hard to reproduce with y-cruncher.
But still in gaming it pops out.
Got stubborn yesterday and mad a lot of testing but couldn't improve it.

If OCCT fails usually it's because vCore/LLC/VDDG CCD.
You are lucky if you can use these settings with F31e, they were the most stable for me in F12a.
But I get a flood of WHEA 19 and stuttering, audio crackling and usb vdroop with F31e.


----------



## Mullcom

Quick question 

Different CPU VDDP and VDD18 in bios?










Skickat från min SM-G973F via Tapatalk


----------



## gogx

Netherwind said:


> The 470€ for the 5800X seems in line with what I'm paying here (485€) but your 5900X price seems very expensive. I've also got an order for a 5900X at 592€ and the 5950X would cost 865€.
> 
> 
> I will. I've also ordered a 5900X but I'm quite far back in the queue so it may take several weeks before I get one. I'm still trying to decide which one to go for.


Here in slovenia everting is 50euro+ more expencive...

I tested my 5800x a little bit, ram3600/1800IF+PBO+200+2xscalar boosting to 5050Mh, single treted preformance is great: CB20 647points  CPUZ single 700...Multicore is a little low for me i think due to temps, im on an coolermaster hyper 212 evo at the moment CB20multi: 6006

1900IF isnt stable getting WHEA errors in aida64chace bencmark..my ram was running 3800/1900IF on my 3600x no problem...

Quote from Tweaktownforum: "AGESA 1.1.0.0 patch D is required to enable IF1900 or later on Zen3. "

So we wait for the new BIOS to drop


----------



## Kha

gogx said:


> Here in slovenia everting is 50euro+ more expencive...
> 
> I tested my 5800x a little bit, ram3600/1800IF+PBO+200+2xscalar boosting to 5050Mh, single treted preformance is great: CB20 647points  CPUZ single 700...Multicore is a little low for me i think due to temps, im on an coolermaster hyper 212 evo at the moment CB20multi: 6006
> 
> 1900IF isnt stable getting WHEA errors in aida64chace bencmark..my ram was running 3800/1900IF on my 3600x no problem...
> 
> Quote from Tweaktownforum: "AGESA 1.1.0.0 patch D is required to enable IF1900 or later on Zen3. "
> 
> So we wait for the new BIOS to drop



Can you please tell what board you have and give also the link from Tweaktownforum ? Thanks.

Edit: found it but how that guy knows ? I could find no other source on internet about AGESA 1.1.0.0 patch D.


----------



## Mullcom

Kha said:


> Can you please tell what board you have and give also the link from Tweaktownforum ? Thanks.
> 
> Edit: found it but how that guy knows ? I could find no other source on internet about AGESA 1.1.0.0 patch D.


I found this only.


https://bbs.nga.cn/read.php?tid=24086599&rand=411



Skickat från min SM-G973F via Tapatalk


----------



## Kha

Mullcom said:


> I found this only.
> 
> 
> https://bbs.nga.cn/read.php?tid=24086599&rand=411
> 
> 
> 
> Skickat från min SM-G973F via Tapatalk












Which, as you can see, is deleted and not a reliable source of info, especially since the guy has minus reputation )

I wonder where the heck this mysterious "patch D" appeared...


----------



## gogx

Kha said:


> Can you please tell what board you have and give also the link from Tweaktownforum ? Thanks.
> 
> Edit: found it but how that guy knows ? I could find no other source on internet about AGESA 1.1.0.0 patch D.


Elite...

Amd Robert Hallock 2) Yes, it can clock to DDR4-4000 1:1 if you have a good sample. Upcoming AGESA work will make this easier. 








AMD Robert Hallock promises Ryzen 5000 undervolting with new functionality - VideoCardz.com


AMD Director of Technical Marketing – Robert Hallock – provided more details on Ryzen 5000 series compatibility, upcoming features, and upgrade opportunities for users with AMD 500 series motherboards. AMD lifts the curtain on Ryzen 5000 series Yesterday AMD released its Ryzen 5000 series...




videocardz.com


----------



## Kha

gogx said:


> Elite...
> 
> Amd Robert Hallock 2) Yes, it can clock to DDR4-4000 1:1 if you have a good sample. Upcoming AGESA work will make this easier.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AMD Robert Hallock promises Ryzen 5000 undervolting with new functionality - VideoCardz.com
> 
> 
> AMD Director of Technical Marketing – Robert Hallock – provided more details on Ryzen 5000 series compatibility, upcoming features, and upgrade opportunities for users with AMD 500 series motherboards. AMD lifts the curtain on Ryzen 5000 series Yesterday AMD released its Ryzen 5000 series...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> videocardz.com


Oh, you mean Robert's tweets, I saw them. Thought was something else, thanks tho.


----------



## Kha

Xvelved said:


> Is it VCORE SOC in the tweaker?


Yes


----------



## Netherwind

KedarWolf said:


> I preordered a 5950x the day of the release at a local store but just before the store closed at 6:30 at night, so who knows how many orders are ahead of me.
> 
> The store guy did say the stock is extremely limited, every store in town only got one each to sell on release day. He said he can't even guarantee they'll be in stock by Xmas.
> 
> This is in Toronto, Canada as well, a city of five million peeps.


I get about the same message here in Sweden, no CPUs until the end of this month or beginning of Dec. Could be a few units here and there but nothing major.



adversary said:


> Isn't it soldered?
> 
> Well, perhaps someone will investigate more so more info will pop up in some time. If there is such problem, hope they fix it in next batches/revision.


I believe it is. Anyway, I'll keep reading on Reddit, I hope it's just a faulty batch.



gogx said:


> Here in slovenia everting is 50euro+ more expencive...
> 
> I tested my 5800x a little bit, ram3600/1800IF+PBO+200+2xscalar boosting to 5050Mh, single treted preformance is great: CB20 647points  CPUZ single 700...Multicore is a little low for me i think due to temps, im on an coolermaster hyper 212 evo at the moment CB20multi: 6006
> 
> 1900IF isnt stable getting WHEA errors in aida64chace bencmark..my ram was running 3800/1900IF on my 3600x no problem...
> 
> Quote from Tweaktownforum: "AGESA 1.1.0.0 patch D is required to enable IF1900 or later on Zen3. "
> 
> So we wait for the new BIOS to drop


CPU-Z Single 700 is ridiculous  I get 530-535 if I'm lucky on my 3800X.

Yes the Cooler Master Hyper 212 Evo is after all an entry level cooler which would be better suited fora 5600X  Got any plans to upgrade it? Got any temps recorded during your benchmarks?


----------



## gogx

Netherwind said:


> I get about the same message here in Sweden, no CPUs until the end of this month or beginning of Dec. Could be a few units here and there but nothing major.
> 
> 
> I believe it is. Anyway, I'll keep reading on Reddit, I hope it's just a faulty batch.
> 
> 
> CPU-Z Single 700 is ridiculous  I get 530-535 if I'm lucky on my 3800X.
> 
> Yes the Cooler Master Hyper 212 Evo is after all an entry level cooler which would be better suited fora 5600X  Got any plans to upgrade it? Got any temps recorded during your benchmarks?


What for Air cooling do you people reccomend? Im not into water dont want to use AIO...Im looking at noctua aircoolers..Do they sell somting that is same formfactor as the Evo212? But better preforming ...They have so manny ist confusing...Ty for anny info on this..

Max temp in CB20 was 87c Push/Pull on the Evo for multi...in single i didnt see 60c...I heve an ancent Antec900 case whitch has great airflow...


----------



## Kha

@gogx can you please fire up a HWInfo and post some screenshots with your 5800x boosts ? Gaming, browsing, whatever.


----------



## Xvelved

Kha said:


> Yes


Fixed voltage 1.1 doesnt solve the WHEA. Spent half day trying to figure out. I gave up trying to solve this issue using the latest bios F31e. All other bios version doesn't work too with same warnings. The most stable bios version for my system is the Aorus Elite version F4 which has absolutely NO WHEA warnings. I can only guess version F4 has AGESA 1.0.0.3 ABB is stable for my system, higher version of AGESA 1.0.0.4B - 1.1.0.0C will cause tons of WHEA warnings. Some additonal info, when I stress test using OCCT Whea immediately reported during the test.

My last solution is RMA the CPU or the mobo or probably both.

Attached in the screenshot is the warnings when using latest bios, thats 10,000+ Warnings within the past 1 week.


----------



## gogx

Kha said:


> @gogx can you please fire up a HWInfo and post some screenshots with your 5800x boosts ? Gaming, browsing, whatever.


Im not home at the moment but i did monitor them closely, what i can remember:

CPU-Z multi the freq starts at 4600 and drops to 4550/4500 on some cores
single one core hitting 4998Mh efective core clock.

CB20 multi the freq starts at 4550 and quickly dips down to 4450/4425...
In single it jumps around on cores efectiveclock max was 4984Mh

Aida64chacebenchmark: there i see one core hitting 5049Mh efective core clock 

Games/web, didnt pay much attention on that but all my cores show max 5050Mh core clock


----------



## Yuke

F30 is a crapshow, even 1150/1075/1000mV combo gives me WHEAs in Star Citizen ***.

Everything else seems to work tho...even on lower values.


----------



## Kha

Xvelved said:


> Fixed voltage 1.1 doesnt solve the WHEA. Spent half day trying to figure out. I gave up trying to solve this issue using the latest bios F31e. All other bios version doesn't work too with same warnings. The most stable bios version for my system is the Aorus Elite version F4 which has absolutely NO WHEA warnings. I can only guess version F4 has AGESA 1.0.0.3 ABB is stable for my system, higher version of AGESA 1.0.0.4B - 1.1.0.0C will cause tons of WHEA warnings. Some additonal info, when I stress test using OCCT Whea immediately reported during the test.
> 
> My last solution is RMA the CPU or the mobo or probably both.
> 
> Attached in the screenshot is the warnings when using latest bios, thats 10,000+ Warnings within the past 1 week.
> View attachment 2464842


What CPU and board you have again ?



gogx said:


> Im not home at the moment but i did monitor them closely, what i can remember:
> 
> CPU-Z multi the freq starts at 4600 and drops to 4550/4500 on some cores
> single one core hitting 4998Mh efective core clock.
> 
> CB20 multi the freq starts at 4550 and quickly dips down to 4450/4425...
> In single it jumps around on cores efectiveclock max was 4984Mh
> 
> Aida64chacebenchmark: there i see one core hitting 5049Mh efective core clock
> 
> Games/web, didnt pay much attention on that but all my cores show max 5050Mh core clock


So let me understand: all your cores in HWInfo can boost to 5050 ?! If so, you have quite a sample lol, that's beautiful !


----------



## gogx

Kha said:


> What CPU and board you have again ?
> 
> 
> 
> So let me understand: all your cores in HWInfo can boost to 5050 ?! If so, you have quite a sample lol, that's beautiful !


Will poste screanshots when i get home and yes the coreclock multiplayer for all cores is 50,5 the efective clock in gaming/webbrosing is lower...

Oo i have a picture on my phone playing Overwatch, that i send to a frend of mine..


----------



## Kha

Wow, quite nice ! What PBO and Auto OC settings you have ? Also what temps you get with what cooler ?


----------



## panni

ManniX-ITA said:


> Yes the IF is much less stable on F3x, for some less than F2x.
> For me it's the same.


It seems like for 1800 IF is very voltage-sensitive. I reached a stable state when lowering everything even further than in my first try. I believe the key was 1025 VSOC instead of 1050. This is very contrary to stabilizing 1900, which needed way more voltage than 1800 on F30.

Hopefully all of this goes away with 5000.

Edit: BTW, I haven't seen any WHEA errors during the past couple of weeks with F30, neither on 1800 nor 1900 IF. The only thing that happened was a sporadic slight audio crackle in zoom depending on what ran in the background. Trying 1800 to see if that's the case there as well.


----------



## ManniX-ITA

panni said:


> It seems like for 1800 IF is very voltage-sensitive. I reached a stable state when lowering everything even further than in my first try. I believe the key was 1025 VSOC instead of 1050. This is very contrary to stabilizing 1900, which needed way more voltage than 1800 on F30.
> 
> Hopefully all of this goes away with 5000.
> 
> Edit: BTW, I haven't seen any WHEA errors during the past couple of weeks with F30, neither on 1800 nor 1900 IF. The only thing that happened was a sporadic slight audio crackle in zoom depending on what ran in the background. Trying 1800 to see if that's the case there as well.


The audio crackling, stuttering and USB vdroop is more related to VDDG IOD and happens independently from WHEA Error 19.

I've maybe found a solution, at least for me, for Code 19 under load. Maybe cause it's already like the tenth time it pops up again after a while 

I've run two runs of y-cruncher stress tests with 4 and 5 iterations and a couple of hours of WWZ "playing".
If it's not completely gone it's reduced to a level so low I've never seen with F31e.

*The issue is linked to both vCore and vSOC and I could mitigate it with the Overcurrent protection settings.
Unfortunately these are not available on every board.*










The CPU Vcore Current Protection must be set to Normal; I found out with Low the occurrence was very rare but with Normal I can't reproduce it at all.
The allowed mV has to be 400mV. The CPU vCore doesn't seem to matter but if I set 150mV the Code 19 with y-cruncher is almost instant.

While looking for a solution I stumbled upon the NBIO LCLK DPM options.
Not sure what they do but it's a power state for the NorthBridge IO, guess it's the cIOD or maybe the CCD NB.

Anyway it has 2 states that can be forced as fixed; 1 = 300MHz, 2 = 600MHz.
I've forced it a 2 and got y-cruncher crashing under stress.
Since forced at 1 it's half speed of something I went first to check with some benchmarks.

Surprisingly I got not only same performances but quite some random very high numbers.
One of the best Geekbench 5 score I've ever recorded:










And also an excellent CPU-z:










And this profile is not even remotely optimized, I'm using it to test static OC so it doesn't have any vCore offset.

Not sure if it really helps with performances or with Code 19 but I'm keeping it enabled.
Doesn't hurt and it's another automatic power state less.

Let me know if you notice any performance or stability improvement.


----------



## ManniX-ITA

Mullcom said:


> Quick question [emoji780]
> 
> Different CPU VDDP and VDD18 in bios?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skickat från min SM-G973F via Tapatalk


I use CPU VDD18 at 1.840v.


----------



## Netherwind

ManniX-ITA said:


> The audio crackling, stuttering and USB vdroop is more related to VDDG IOD and happens independently from WHEA Error 19.
> 
> I've maybe found a solution, at least for me, for Code 19 under load. Maybe cause it's already like the tenth time it pops up again after a while
> 
> I've run two runs of y-cruncher stress tests with 4 and 5 iterations and a couple of hours of WWZ "playing".
> If it's not completely gone it's reduced to a level so low I've never seen with F31e.
> 
> *The issue is linked to both vCore and vSOC and I could mitigate it with the Overcurrent protection settings.
> Unfortunately these are not available on every board.*
> 
> View attachment 2464865
> 
> 
> The CPU Vcore Current Protection must be set to Normal; I found out with Low the occurrence was very rare but with Normal I can't reproduce it at all.
> The allowed mV has to be 400mV. The CPU vCore doesn't seem to matter but if I set 150mV the Code 19 with y-cruncher is almost instant.
> 
> While looking for a solution I stumbled upon the NBIO LCLK DPM options.
> Not sure what they do but it's a power state for the NorthBridge IO, guess it's the cIOD or maybe the CCD NB.
> 
> Anyway it has 2 states that can be forced as fixed; 1 = 300MHz, 2 = 600MHz.
> I've forced it a 2 and got y-cruncher crashing under stress.
> Since forced at 1 it's half speed of something I went first to check with some benchmarks.
> 
> Surprisingly I got not only same performances but quite some random very high numbers.
> One of the best Geekbench 5 score I've ever recorded:
> 
> View attachment 2464867
> 
> 
> And also an excellent CPU-z:
> 
> View attachment 2464868
> 
> 
> And this profile is not even remotely optimized, I'm using it to test static OC so it doesn't have any vCore offset.
> 
> Not sure if it really helps with performances or with Code 19 but I'm keeping it enabled.
> Doesn't hurt and it's another automatic power state less.
> 
> Let me know if you notice any performance or stability improvement.


Wow, that GPU-Z score is ridiculous. And that's with a 3800X? My personal best is 533,9/5937 at 4425/4400 Per-CCX OC. Geekbench personal best is 1356/10276 at 4450/4450 Per-CCX OC.


----------



## ManniX-ITA

Netherwind said:


> Wow, that GPU-Z score is ridiculous. And that's with a 3800X? My personal best is 533,9/5937 at 4425/4400 Per-CCX OC. Geekbench personal best is 1356/10276 at 4450/4450 Per-CCX OC.


Yes but that's not the best score I got.

Was much easier with BIOS F12a:








AMD Ryzen 7 3800X @ 4348.99 MHz - CPU-Z VALIDATOR


[bhr0jz] Validated Dump by PANDORUM (2020-02-04 09:27:44) - MB: Gigabyte X570 AORUS MASTER - RAM: 32768 MB




valid.x86.fr





Or with F11:








AMD Ryzen 7 3800X @ 4398.97 MHz - CPU-Z VALIDATOR


[048kmf] Validated Dump by PANDORUM (2020-02-01 15:19:43) - MB: Gigabyte X570 AORUS MASTER - RAM: 32768 MB




valid.x86.fr





The good single thread score is thanks to the EDC bug.

Your scores for multi-threaded seems low I'm not sure... 
Pretty sure I was hitting 6100 with CPU-z on an all core 4400 MHz.


----------



## Mullcom

ManniX-ITA said:


> I use CPU VDD18 at 1.840v.


Okej... 


-_.(^_^)._-



Skickat från min SM-G973F via Tapatalk


----------



## Mullcom

The AMD Ryzen 9 5950X hits over 6.3 GHz and 15,000 points in Cinebench R20










The AMD Ryzen 9 5950X hits over 6.3 GHz and 15,000 points in Cinebench R20


The AMD Ryzen 9 5950X has already shown its overclocking potential with an all-core boost clock of 6.362 GHz. The Vermeer processor has pushed past the 15,000 mark in Cinebench R20 too, albeit at 1.692 V and on LN2 cooling.




www.notebookcheck.net








Skickat från min SM-G973F via Tapatalk


----------



## Yuke

ManniX-ITA said:


> The audio crackling, stuttering and USB vdroop is more related to VDDG IOD and happens independently from WHEA Error 19.


I am not sure anymore if the Audio problems are hardware related here. I recently found this:









Audio popping when fast forward/start and stop, or clicking windows sound icon


Hello I have a VERY peculiar problem. Whenever i start or stop a sound, a popping sound occurs. It happens when i click the windows audio icon in right bottom corner and then click outside it, so the sound abruptly ends. It produce a fairly loud popping sound. Same when i fast forward any audio...




www.techpowerup.com





People with Intel/Amd/Desktops/Laptops are experiencing Audio problems which seem to be Windows 10 update related...

I have the problems too and already tried:

Memory @ stock
No OC of IF
Overprotection settings you mentioned

Nothing helped.


----------



## Yuke

Yuke said:


> I am not sure anymore if the Audio problems are hardware related here. I recently found this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Audio popping when fast forward/start and stop, or clicking windows sound icon
> 
> 
> Hello I have a VERY peculiar problem. Whenever i start or stop a sound, a popping sound occurs. It happens when i click the windows audio icon in right bottom corner and then click outside it, so the sound abruptly ends. It produce a fairly loud popping sound. Same when i fast forward any audio...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.techpowerup.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> People with Intel/Amd/Desktops/Laptops are experiencing Audio problems which seem to be Windows 10 update related...
> 
> I have the problems too and already tried:
> 
> Memory @ stock
> No OC of IF
> Overprotection settings you mentioned
> 
> Nothing helped.


It seems to be a Stereo mixing issue that causes the pops sometimes.


----------



## ManniX-ITA

Yuke said:


> I am not sure anymore if the Audio problems are hardware related here. I recently found this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Audio popping when fast forward/start and stop, or clicking windows sound icon
> 
> 
> Hello I have a VERY peculiar problem. Whenever i start or stop a sound, a popping sound occurs. It happens when i click the windows audio icon in right bottom corner and then click outside it, so the sound abruptly ends. It produce a fairly loud popping sound. Same when i fast forward any audio...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.techpowerup.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> People with Intel/Amd/Desktops/Laptops are experiencing Audio problems which seem to be Windows 10 update related...
> 
> I have the problems too and already tried:
> 
> Memory @ stock
> No OC of IF
> Overprotection settings you mentioned
> 
> Nothing helped.


Yes the Win10 audio sub-system has always been a mess.
Worse than Win7.
Especially the latest versions which made for many all the PCIe sound cards unusable.

But the Ryzen audio crackling is very specific.
Your issue if it's happening without IF OC or memory OC has probably a different root cause.

You should first check with Latencymon if there's something wrong:





Resplendence Software - LatencyMon: suitability checker for real-time audio and other tasks


LatencyMon: suitability checker for real-time audio and other tasks



www.resplendence.com





There's a small utility used to check what's the clock of the timer, it should say 14MHz or 10MHz:








WinTimerTester_1.1


MediaFire is a simple to use free service that lets you put all your photos, documents, music, and video in a single place so you can access them anywhere and share them everywhere.



www.mediafire.com





In theory, but it's not always true, it should work best if you only use HPET timer.
But it could have adverse impacts; system lags, less responsive, inputs lagging, mouse trails, big game fps drops

Theoretically also 10MHz is okay but 14MHz should be the best.
If it's below then it's not good. 

The HPET timer setting in the BIOS is near the ErP and Wake On Lan, it's enabled by default.

Here's a pretty accurate thread:








TWEAK: Enable HPET (in BIOS and OS) for better performance and FPS


By default Windows 7 uses different timers in the CPU to calculate stuff. HPET is the newest and best of these timers, but because of default combination of timers it takes longer time for CPU to keep up all the timers and sync between them. Forcing Windows to use HPET only improves performance a...



www.neowin.net





It's a complex topic:








Win 10 1909 "bcdedit /set useplatformtick yes&quot...


Yea thats what i said. That if you ask most pros the most they do is just set their power plan to performance and change their nvidea control panel settings, that is about it. There are very few csgo / quake pros that don't at least do that and quite a few are into getting the most out of their...




www.overclock.net





Here are some suggested fixes as well:


Windows 10 - Possible Latency Fixes - www.steinberg.net


----------



## Yuke

ManniX-ITA said:


> Yes the Win10 audio sub-system has always been a mess.
> Worse than Win7.
> Especially the latest versions which made for many all the PCIe sound cards unusable.
> 
> But the Ryzen audio crackling is very specific.
> Your issue if it's happening without IF OC or memory OC has probably a different root cause.
> 
> You should first check with Latencymon if there's something wrong:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Resplendence Software - LatencyMon: suitability checker for real-time audio and other tasks
> 
> 
> LatencyMon: suitability checker for real-time audio and other tasks
> 
> 
> 
> www.resplendence.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's a small utility used to check what's the clock of the timer, it should say 14MHz or 10MHz:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinTimerTester_1.1
> 
> 
> MediaFire is a simple to use free service that lets you put all your photos, documents, music, and video in a single place so you can access them anywhere and share them everywhere.
> 
> 
> 
> www.mediafire.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In theory, but it's not always true, it should work best if you only use HPET timer.
> But it could have adverse impacts; system lags, less responsive, inputs lagging, mouse trails, big game fps drops
> 
> Theoretically also 10MHz is okay but 14MHz should be the best.
> If it's below then it's not good.
> 
> The HPET timer setting in the BIOS is near the ErP and Wake On Lan, it's enabled by default.
> 
> Here's a pretty accurate thread:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TWEAK: Enable HPET (in BIOS and OS) for better performance and FPS
> 
> 
> By default Windows 7 uses different timers in the CPU to calculate stuff. HPET is the newest and best of these timers, but because of default combination of timers it takes longer time for CPU to keep up all the timers and sync between them. Forcing Windows to use HPET only improves performance a...
> 
> 
> 
> www.neowin.net
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's a complex topic:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Win 10 1909 "bcdedit /set useplatformtick yes&quot...
> 
> 
> Yea thats what i said. That if you ask most pros the most they do is just set their power plan to performance and change their nvidea control panel settings, that is about it. There are very few csgo / quake pros that don't at least do that and quite a few are into getting the most out of their...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.overclock.net
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here are some suggested fixes as well:
> 
> 
> Windows 10 - Possible Latency Fixes - www.steinberg.net


Hmm, the timer tester tool shows 10Mhz with a ratio of 1.0 and latencymon gives me the "System is suitable" conclusion so far...

No idea if am using the tools right tho ._.

Ill try to find the HPET option and check if its active...

HPET seems active in OS and BIOS...LatencyMon reports 5000 "hard pagefault counts" in 10min....is this a problem?


----------



## Mullcom

Zen 3 is sold out everywhere but AMD’s Frank Azor says it was not a paper launch


The shortage occurred despite "shipping tons of units," Azor says.




www.pcgamer.com








Skickat från min SM-G973F via Tapatalk


----------



## Mullcom

If you not trust windows for audio. You can always check with a other is like linux. If it clicking in both you have problem with the hardware. 

Skickat från min SM-G973F via Tapatalk


----------



## ManniX-ITA

Yuke said:


> Hmm, the timer tester tool shows 10Mhz with a ratio of 1.0 and latencymon gives me the "System is suitable" conclusion so far...
> 
> No idea if am using the tools right tho ._.
> 
> Ill try to find the HPET option and check if its active...
> 
> HPET seems active in OS and BIOS...LatencyMon reports 5000 "hard pagefault counts" in 10min....is this a problem?


If it's all green it's not a problem, there are always hard pagefaults.

Try setting the HPET opening an elevated command prompt:

*bcdedit /set useplatformclock true* 

Reboot and try again with the timer tool, should say 14MHz.
Then test the audio


----------



## ManniX-ITA

Forgot about this one, easier to check, test and enable/disable HPET:









The HPET bug: What it is and what it isn't


Anandtech recently released an article that pointed out problems with their CPU reviews due to an enabled High Precision Event Timer in Windows. Some Intel processors suffered from decreased performance in games and other benchmarks. Since then a lot of misconceptions are going around. People...




www.overclockers.at


----------



## Kha

@ManniX-ITA you didn't answer my post, can you please tell me what you think ?


----------



## Kha

Kha said:


> So, after I analyzed quite a bunch of different HWInfos for 5800x and 5900x / 5950x, it appears that there is a paradox I can’t understand. Simply put, the boosts from 5800x appears to be more consistent than 5950x ones, as you can see in the screenshots, on same system, in case of 5950x, 5 cores from CCD1 can’t clock higher than 4825. Same thing applies with 6 cores CCD2.
> 
> Meanwhile, in case of 5800x, all cores clock perfectly to 4850 while the temperatures are - expected and in line with the old 3800x - higher than it’s bigger brothers. Average voltages per core are also higher.
> 
> View attachment 2464721
> View attachment 2464720
> 
> 
> 
> So my question is: Are the ccds of 5950x better binned for real ? The temperature and voltages suggests so, but the overall lower average boost suggest otherwise - If 5950x is really good binned, why then it struggles to reach 4.85 ghz ?
> 
> There is also one more question to put: what's the reason for same 5800x having same TDP as the 5900x / 5950x ? Could it be that it’s higher temperature is not the symptom of a bad bin, but the effect of a too high TDP for only 8 cores ? Afterall 5600x has 2 less cores and just 65W, right, where the heck are to be found the extra 40W till 105 ?
> 
> Or is it the other way around and 5800x is really the worst bin of all, and this way needs more power to keep up, which translates in bigger heat ?
> 
> @ManniX-ITA , what's your take on this ?


----------



## Kha

This one.


----------



## ManniX-ITA

Kha said:


> This one.


Missed it 

As I said many times don't be mislead by frequencies with Ryzen, it's not an Intel CPU.
Higher frequencies are not necessarily equal to higher IPC/performances.
Did you see any benchmark where the 5800x was faster than a 5900x or 5950x?
The real throughput despite the frequencies that is telling you is higher.

TDP has a different meaning and honestly is just BS in my opinion.









AMD Ryzen TDP Explained: Deep-Dive on TDP Definitions & What Cooler Manufacturers Think


Thermal Design Power, or TDP, is a term used by AMD and Intel to refer in an extremely broad sense to the rate at which a CPU cooler must dissipate heat from the chip to allow it to perform as advertised. Sort of. Depending on the specific formula and product, this number often ends up a...




www.gamersnexus.net




.

It just means that you can use the same cooler for all the 105W processors and they still work, better the lower specced worse the higher.
For the 65W you can use a less performant cooler.
Doesn't tell you how much heat they can generate or how they perform with a certain TDP cooler.

Yes the 5800x needs higher voltage cause it's the bad bin.

BTW again WWZ and not a single WHEA Code 19, very promising.


----------



## Kha

ManniX-ITA said:


> Missed it
> 
> As I said many times don't be mislead by frequencies with Ryzen, it's not an Intel CPU.
> Higher frequencies are not necessarily equal to higher IPC/performances.
> Did you see any benchmark where the 5800x was faster than a 5900x or 5950x?
> The real throughput despite the frequencies that is telling you is higher.
> 
> TDP has a different meaning and honestly is just BS in my opinion.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AMD Ryzen TDP Explained: Deep-Dive on TDP Definitions & What Cooler Manufacturers Think
> 
> 
> Thermal Design Power, or TDP, is a term used by AMD and Intel to refer in an extremely broad sense to the rate at which a CPU cooler must dissipate heat from the chip to allow it to perform as advertised. Sort of. Depending on the specific formula and product, this number often ends up a...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.gamersnexus.net
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> It just means that you can use the same cooler for all the 105W processors and they still work, better the lower specced worse the higher.
> For the 65W you can use a less performant cooler.
> Doesn't tell you how much heat they can generate or how they perform with a certain TDP cooler.
> 
> Yes the 5800x needs higher voltage cause it's the bad bin.
> 
> BTW again WWZ and not a single WHEA Code 19, very promising.



Guess you're right, as always . So basically (if I understood correct), the 5800x performance is given by the higher voltage alone.
Which voltage is needed because of the worse 5800's binning to maintain a decent / comparable performance with it's bigger brothers.
Which ultimately results in a higher heat output.

Meanwhile, the 1 ccx from 5950x equal the performance of the 5800x at lower frequencies, with lower voltages and temperature.


----------



## ManniX-ITA

Kha said:


> Guess you're right, as always . So basically (if I understood correct), the 5800x performance is given by the higher voltage alone.
> Which voltage is needed because of the worse 5800's binning to maintain a decent / comparable performance with it's bigger brothers.
> Which ultimately results in a higher heat output.
> 
> Meanwhile, the 1 ccx from 5950x equal the performance of the 5800x at lower frequencies, with lower voltages and temperature.


I'm not always right but I keep a high score 
Yes, the 5800x has a bit of "clock stretching" thanks to the added voltage to keep up with the better bins.


----------



## Drejfus

R9 5950x
X570 Aorus Elite














ManniX-ITA said:


> The audio crackling, stuttering and USB vdroop is more related to VDDG IOD and happens independently from WHEA Error 19.
> 
> I've maybe found a solution, at least for me, for Code 19 under load. Maybe cause it's already like the tenth time it pops up again after a while
> 
> I've run two runs of y-cruncher stress tests with 4 and 5 iterations and a couple of hours of WWZ "playing".
> If it's not completely gone it's reduced to a level so low I've never seen with F31e.
> 
> *The issue is linked to both vCore and vSOC and I could mitigate it with the Overcurrent protection settings.
> Unfortunately these are not available on every board.*
> 
> View attachment 2464865
> 
> 
> The CPU Vcore Current Protection must be set to Normal; I found out with Low the occurrence was very rare but with Normal I can't reproduce it at all.
> The allowed mV has to be 400mV. The CPU vCore doesn't seem to matter but if I set 150mV the Code 19 with y-cruncher is almost instant.
> 
> While looking for a solution I stumbled upon the NBIO LCLK DPM options.
> Not sure what they do but it's a power state for the NorthBridge IO, guess it's the cIOD or maybe the CCD NB.
> 
> Anyway it has 2 states that can be forced as fixed; 1 = 300MHz, 2 = 600MHz.
> I've forced it a 2 and got y-cruncher crashing under stress.
> Since forced at 1 it's half speed of something I went first to check with some benchmarks.
> 
> Surprisingly I got not only same performances but quite some random very high numbers.
> One of the best Geekbench 5 score I've ever recorded:
> 
> View attachment 2464867
> 
> 
> And also an excellent CPU-z:
> 
> View attachment 2464868
> 
> 
> And this profile is not even remotely optimized, I'm using it to test static OC so it doesn't have any vCore offset.
> 
> Not sure if it really helps with performances or with Code 19 but I'm keeping it enabled.
> Doesn't hurt and it's another automatic power state less.
> 
> Let me know if you notice any performance or stability improvement.


----------



## MyUsername

Kha said:


> Guess you're right, as always . So basically (if I understood correct), the 5800x performance is given by the higher voltage alone.
> Which voltage is needed because of the worse 5800's binning to maintain a decent / comparable performance with it's bigger brothers.
> Which ultimately results in a higher heat output.
> 
> Meanwhile, the 1 ccx from 5950x equal the performance of the 5800x at lower frequencies, with lower voltages and temperature.


I wouldn't put it that way. Obviously AMD test each CCD when it rolls off the production line to determine binning. For each 5950x or 5900x you would get one very good binning and a lower end binning as CCD 2. The 5800x may get average to high binning but still have to perform to a level within voltage parameters and within the thermal envelope.


----------



## MyUsername

Drejfus said:


> R9 5950x
> X570 Aorus Elite
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2464896


Want!


----------



## Yuke

ManniX-ITA said:


> If it's all green it's not a problem, there are always hard pagefaults.
> 
> Try setting the HPET opening an elevated command prompt:
> 
> *bcdedit /set useplatformclock true*
> 
> Reboot and try again with the timer tool, should say 14MHz.
> Then test the audio


Well, Audio problem is still there but i have the feeling my mouse is less "floaty" now with this setting, lol.


----------



## Xvelved

Kha said:


> What CPU and board you have again ?


I have Ryzen 3700x with Gigabyte Aorus Elite


----------



## Kha

Xvelved said:


> I have Ryzen 3700x with Gigabyte Aorus Elite


If so, my advice is to stay on the bios you find stable, till we get a new better one.


----------



## Kha

MyUsername said:


> I wouldn't put it that way. Obviously AMD test each CCD when it rolls off the production line to determine binning. For each 5950x or 5900x you would get one very good binning and a lower end binning as CCD 2. The 5800x may get average to high binning but still have to perform to a level within voltage parameters and within the thermal envelope.


Honestly I am so interested in the negative offset results that we can't test now. My feeling is also that 5800x isn't necessarily lower binned, but pushed a bit over the top via excesive voltage, to keep up with it's bigger brothers.

For example, my 3900x is feeling perfectly with -0.0875v offset and that's how I get highest performance in C20, both ST / MT. The heat drops with 10 degrees at load also and I could see it happen in 5800x case too.


----------



## gogx

Kha said:


> @gogx can you please fire up a HWInfo and post some screenshots with your 5800x boosts ? Gaming, browsing, whatever.


Auros Elite PBO+200+scalarx1

Cpuzsingle:









CpuzMulti:









CB20Single:









CB20Multi:









BrosingWeb:


----------



## ManniX-ITA

MyUsername said:


> I wouldn't put it that way. Obviously AMD test each CCD when it rolls off the production line to determine binning. For each 5950x or 5900x you would get one very good binning and a lower end binning as CCD 2. The 5800x may get average to high binning but still have to perform to a level within voltage parameters and within the thermal envelope.


Yes & no.

Of course it's more about the first CCD; the binning first decision is to pick for CCD1 those with the better first 4 cores, especially the 0.
Although there are 3800x with bad core 0 it's quite rare.

The 3900x is a different story being a 6-core, there's no competition above; the good CCDs are always CCD1.

But for the 3800x there's competition by the 3950x; the good CCDs often becomes its CCD2 instead of CCD1 for the 3800x.
I did expect otherwise as well but from what I've seen it's not working like that.
There must be a reason behind, maybe a better thermal balance that could otherwise degrade the CCD1 performances under all core usage.

The 3800x/5800x being a one CCD only does not have the same thermal constraints; it can be run at higher voltages without the fear that cores from the adjacent CCD are failing.
So the good binning it's less an advantage than with the big brother with 2 CCDs which *needs *it.



Yuke said:


> Well, Audio problem is still there but i have the feeling my mouse is less "floaty" now with this setting, lol.


Good for the mouse lol
Are you sure you don't have a grounding issue?
I'd suggest to install Windows on an USB stick and test if it's a hw or sw issue.



Kha said:


> Honestly I am so interested in the negative offset results that we can't test now. My feeling is also that 5800x isn't necessarily lower binned, but pushed a bit over the top via excesive voltage, to keep up with it's bigger brothers.
> .
> For example, my 3900x is feeling perfectly with -0.0875v offset and that's how I get highest performance in C20, both ST / MT. The heat drops with 10 degrees at load also and I could see it happen in 5800x case too.


Binning is essentially can it run at X frequency at Y voltage.

If you need more voltage to run at the same frequency you have a "bad" binning.
My bad binning 3800x needs about 1.380V to run at 4400 MHz.
Good binnings can do the same at 1.325V and there are some exceptional ones that can do it at 1.275V.

I think the new 5000s, at least the very few that have been produced so far, are all exceptional binning.
I haven't seen one that can't do an all core of 4700-4800 MHz, it's awesome.


----------



## MyUsername

ManniX-ITA said:


> Yes & no.
> 
> Of course it's more about the first CCD; the binning first decision is to pick for CCD1 those with the better first 4 cores, especially the 0.
> Although there are 3800x with bad core 0 it's quite rare.
> 
> The 3900x is a different story being a 6-core, there's no competition above; the good CCDs are always CCD1.
> 
> But for the 3800x there's competition by the 3950x; the good CCDs often becomes its CCD2 instead of CCD1 for the 3800x.
> I did expect otherwise as well but from what I've seen it's not working like that.
> There must be a reason behind, maybe a better thermal balance that could otherwise degrade the CCD1 performances under all core usage.
> 
> The 3800x/5800x being a one CCD only does not have the same thermal constraints; it can be run at higher voltages without the fear that cores from the adjacent CCD are failing.
> So the good binning it's less an advantage than with the big brother with 2 CCDs which *needs *it.


I think you are over complicating and a little bit exaggerating. The binning on the 3800x can't be that bad otherwise good clocks won't be achievable no matter how many volts you put through it or how much thermal headroom it has. For example, my second CCD is unable to reach 4.6GHz on any core, max is 4.4GHz at high volts. If I had a 3800x that scaled like that it would be RMAed. 3800x have slightly more thermal headroom allowing more volts to be able to clock slightly higher. I think having 0.1V difference between 3800x range is to be expected


----------



## Eluryh

Is Aorus really preparing new/refresh X570 mobos? Stock for some models is near to 0. Specially the Xtreme.


----------



## MyUsername

Kha said:


> Honestly I am so interested in the negative offset results that we can't test now. My feeling is also that 5800x isn't necessarily lower binned, but pushed a bit over the top via excesive voltage, to keep up with it's bigger brothers.
> 
> For example, my 3900x is feeling perfectly with -0.0875v offset and that's how I get highest performance in C20, both ST / MT. The heat drops with 10 degrees at load also and I could see it happen in 5800x case too.


What are you getting in CB20? I get 7550 multi, can't remember single, but I get 555ish single,8700ish multi cpu-z

That's with EDC bug!


----------



## ManniX-ITA

MyUsername said:


> I think you are over complicating and a little bit exaggerating. The binning on the 3800x can't be that bad otherwise good clocks won't be achievable no matter how many volts you put through it or how much thermal headroom it has. For example, my second CCD is unable to reach 4.6GHz on any core, max is 4.4GHz at high volts. If I had a 3800x that scaled like that it would be RMAed. 3800x have slightly more thermal headroom allowing more volts to be able to clock slightly higher. I think having 0.1V difference between 3800x range is to be expected


I'm not sure I'm following your reasoning... seems more or less what I said.
It's about the binning decision toward the big brother, the 3950x.
You have a 3900x it's a different matter being both CCDs with 2 cores fused out.

Don't get me wrong, the 3800x has a generally very good binning.
Mine is one of the worst and despite that with PBO can run pretty well.
Those which are not good ends up in 3600/3700 processors which are real trash sometimes.
I got a 3600x that was idling at 50/60c...


----------



## MyUsername

ManniX-ITA said:


> I'm not sure I'm following your reasoning... seems more or less what I said.
> It's about the binning decision toward the big brother, the 3950x.
> You have a 3900x it's a different matter being both CCDs with 2 cores fused out.
> 
> Don't get me wrong, the 3800x has a generally very good binning.
> Mine is one of the worst and despite that with PBO can run pretty well.
> Those which are not good ends up in 3600/3700 processors which are real trash sometimes.
> I got a 3600x that was idling at 50/60c...


I'm not sure AMD would would limit the performance on the 3800x compared to the 3950x as the 3800x is their top 8 core CPU, if the 3800x performed the same as the 3700x then yeah I would agree. X series gets top end CCD 0, the none X series gets trash.

The way I see, 3950x gets top end, 3800x middle of the top end, 3700x low of the top end.


----------



## Kha

MyUsername said:


> What are you getting in CB20? I get 7550 multi, can't remember single, but I get 555ish single,8700ish multi cpu-z
> 
> That's with EDC bug!


Around 7400 without any EDC or PBO, just negative offset.


----------



## ManniX-ITA

MyUsername said:


> I'm not sure AMD would would limit the performance on the 3800x compared to the 3950x as the 3800x is their top 8 core CPU, if the 3800x performed the same as the 3700x then yeah I would agree. X series gets top end CCD 0, the none X series gets trash.


Why would they do that?

It's not a matter of limiting, is just picking the best binning for the most expensive SKUs.
Business decision, the margin difference between a 3800x and a 3950x is astronomical.
Plus there's probably also a technical factor due to a thermal constraint for the 2 CCDs.

We are talking about very small differences here; with PBO the differences are very much mitigated.
Where you can really see the difference is at which voltage you can make a stable static OC.

There's no limiting because, unless very rare occurrences, the 3800x can do what it's designed for.
With a little more voltage and a little more higher temperature.
But this can be only a concern if you want to do static OC otherwise doesn't really matter.


----------



## MyUsername

Yes of course they pick the best binning for the 3950x, 3950x is the best of the best. However CCD 0 on the 3950x and the CCD on the 3800x are not that far from each other. You do get some golden samples on the 3950x that can probably do 4.6GHz all core on CCD 0, the second CCD will be awful, but generally they clock about the same. That's what I've seen on silicon lottery anyway, they're not a million miles apart. The TDP on the 3950x and 3800x are the same, so AMD advise the same heatsink. Static overclocking is a bit of a side issue and not by design, we're talking what 5% difference in clocks.


----------



## ManniX-ITA

MyUsername said:


> Yes of course they pick the best binning for the 3950x, 3950x is the best of the best. However CCD 0 on the 3950x and the CCD on the 3800x are not that far from each other. You do get some golden samples on the 3950x that can probably do 4.6GHz all core on CCD 0, the second CCD will be awful, but generally they clock about the same. That's what I've seen on silicon lottery anyway, there not a million miles apart. The TDP on the 3950x and 3800x are the same, so AMD advise the same heatsink. Static overclocking is a bit of a side issue and not by design, we're talking what 5% difference in clocks.


Yes, they are not far apart. There's a small difference, most often even below 5%.
Sometimes like a bad binning 3800x you can get a bad binning 3950x.
But the difference is more marked with static clocks otherwise in auto mode it's very marginal.
Static clocks is an edge case but is by design, otherwise you wouldn't be able to do it 

The TDP/cooling BS is another story.
Yes they have the same TDP but that's because the 3950x will cripple performances to compensate a bad cooler.
While the 3800x will give the most, up to a certain fixed limit, with a great cooler.
That's another edge case where the binning matters.
A sample with a superior binning will shine in Auto/AutoOC/Mode with a great cooling.
The bad binning has its own silicon limits so it will give what it can.


----------



## Kha

@ManniX-ITA , what the heck is this Curve Optimizer Boost, know anything ? Some dude posted a thread earlier in AMD CPU forum.








AMD 5800X AMD Curve Optimizer Boost set up to 5050Mhz...


AMD 5800X AMD Curve Optimizer Boost set to 5050Mhz for all cores and good temperatures when PC gaming. So basically when all things are good thermal,electrical ETC all cores have the ability to boost up to 5050Mhz. Timestamp and BIOS settings Cinebench -Single core 653 - 0:01 The Dark...




www.overclock.net







Could find only some words from 1usmus, seems it's a thing specific to Zen 3, or well, that's he sais in this tweet

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1302956950217527296


----------



## MyUsername

Kha said:


> @ManniX-ITA , what the heck is this Curve Optimizer Boost, know anything ? Some dude posted a thread earlier in AMD CPU forum.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AMD 5800X AMD Curve Optimizer Boost set up to 5050Mhz...
> 
> 
> AMD 5800X AMD Curve Optimizer Boost set to 5050Mhz for all cores and good temperatures when PC gaming. So basically when all things are good thermal,electrical ETC all cores have the ability to boost up to 5050Mhz. Timestamp and BIOS settings Cinebench -Single core 653 - 0:01 The Dark...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.overclock.net
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Could find only some words from 1usmus, seems it's a thing specific to Zen 3, or well, that's he sais in this tweet
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1302956950217527296


Configurable PBO by the looks of it. Really can't wait to get one of these puppies, overclocking is going to be so much fun. Just hope it's not a quick way to kill the cpu.


----------



## ManniX-ITA

Kha said:


> @ManniX-ITA , what the heck is this Curve Optimizer Boost, know anything ? Some dude posted a thread earlier in AMD CPU forum.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AMD 5800X AMD Curve Optimizer Boost set up to 5050Mhz...
> 
> 
> AMD 5800X AMD Curve Optimizer Boost set to 5050Mhz for all cores and good temperatures when PC gaming. So basically when all things are good thermal,electrical ETC all cores have the ability to boost up to 5050Mhz. Timestamp and BIOS settings Cinebench -Single core 653 - 0:01 The Dark...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.overclock.net
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Could find only some words from 1usmus, seems it's a thing specific to Zen 3, or well, that's he sais in this tweet
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1302956950217527296


Hard to say exactly what is it.
It should allow some sort of fine-tuning of the boost curves with a weighting factor:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1311988058825293825
From this other tweet seems you can define if positive or negative as well.
A much better way than setting specific values for PPT and TDC and should be per core.
AMD denied the per core clocking so could be they will block this one too.
We have to see how it turns out.


----------



## Kha

ManniX-ITA said:


> AMD denied the per core clocking so could be they will block this one too.
> We have to see how it turns out.


Yeah that's what I wanted to say, didn't Robert Hallock said no overclock per core ? Yet this thingie appears live, right ?


----------



## ManniX-ITA

Kha said:


> Yeah that's what I wanted to say, didn't Robert Hallock said no overclock per core ? Yet this thingie appears live, right ?


That was before they said it wouldn't work.
I really hope they don't mess again but it's AMD...


----------



## Kha

Seems we have some info right on this forum lol.








Ryzen 9 5950X Curve Optimizer to 5.1 GHz, PBO and...


Zen 3 is here The much anticipated Zen 3 architecture has finally been launched close to a year and a half after Zen 2 while remaining on the same 7nm TSMC process. AMD's recently released Ryzen 3000XT showed there are frequency gains to be had just by manufacturing improvements over time. The...




www.overclock.net


----------



## ljmadness

Hi,
I am one of the few lucky one who got their hand on a 5900x. I know the IOD did not change on the 5900x, and previously with my 3900x I was not able to hit 1900FCLK stable. I know the 5000 series is rumored to be able to hit 2000Fclk, but I am not concern about that right now until the next Bios. All I want right now is to be able to hit 1900Fclk on the 5000 series, with my current memory and for the life of me I can't seem to do it. I am hoping I can get some suggestion on settings I can try in Bios to get to 1900Fclk.

Below is my build:
CPU - 5900x
MB - Aorus Master 570x
BIOs - 31E
Memory - G.Skill F4-3200C14-16GTZ
VC - 1080ti

BIOs Voltages/Setting:
VDDP - 1150mv
VDDG CCD - 1000mv
VDDG IOD - 1150mv
SoC - 1.25 (I know this is a little high, but I want to set it to a value where I can safely assume the SoC isn't what is stopping me from booting into 1900fclk before tuning it lower)
DIMM - 1.45v (I know this is high as well, but same idea as about)
SoC load line is set to - Turbo
Soc Current Protection - 400
Phase Control - Extreme

Everything else is on AUTO, I can get to 3733 with no issues, but i just can't hit 3800 for some reason. My 5900x has everything on AUTO with just PBO = 200 and 2x scalar.


----------



## MikeS3000

ljmadness said:


> Hi,
> I am one of the few lucky one who got their hand on a 5900x. I know the IOD did not change on the 5900x, and previously with my 3900x I was not able to hit 1900FCLK stable. I know the 5000 series is rumored to be able to hit 2000Fclk, but I am not concern about that right now until the next Bios. All I want right now is to be able to hit 1900Fclk on the 5000 series, with my current memory and for the life of me I can't seem to do it. I am hoping I can get some suggestion on settings I can try in Bios to get to 1900Fclk.
> 
> Below is my build:
> CPU - 5900x
> MB - Aorus Master 570x
> BIOs - 31E
> Memory - G.Skill F4-3200C14-16GTZ
> VC - 1080ti
> 
> BIOs Voltages/Setting:
> VDDP - 1150mv
> VDDG CCD - 1000mv
> VDDG IOD - 1150mv
> SoC - 1.25 (I know this is a little high, but I want to set it to a value where I can safely assume the SoC isn't what is stopping me from booting into 1900fclk before tuning it lower)
> DIMM - 1.45v (I know this is high as well, but same idea as about)
> SoC load line is set to - Turbo
> Soc Current Protection - 400
> Phase Control - Extreme
> 
> Everything else is on AUTO, I can get to 3733 with no issues, but i just can't hit 3800 for some reason. My 5900x has everything on AUTO with just PBO = 200 and 2x scalar.


Seems like your voltages could be a bit too high. My 3900x goes crazy with VSOC over 1.1v and just crashes and I have been running 1900 fclk since around launch. Did you try vsoc at 1.1v? Leave SOC load line, current protection, phase control on auto for now as well as auto values for VDDP, VDDG. See if that boots. Otherwise, could be your RAM. Maybe try running RAM at default non-xmp and force fclk to 1900 to see if you can boot. I don't know about the 5000 series, but defaults for my Aorus Pro Wifi are vsoc 1.1, VDDP 900 and VDDG 1050 when I leave everything on Auto and it works well.


----------



## kundica

Running the 5900x with F31e on the Aorus Master and Curve Optimizer isn't accessible in the BIOS. I suspect it's there since some other Patch C bios have it, but hidden. Anyone familiar with modding a bios so we can try to gain access?


----------



## ljmadness

MikeS3000 said:


> Seems like your voltages could be a bit too high. My 3900x goes crazy with VSOC over 1.1v and just crashes and I have been running 1900 fclk since around launch. Did you try vsoc at 1.1v? Leave SOC load line, current protection, phase control on auto for now as well as auto values for VDDP, VDDG. See if that boots. Otherwise, could be your RAM. Maybe try running RAM at default non-xmp and force fclk to 1900 to see if you can boot. I don't know about the 5000 series, but defaults for my Aorus Pro Wifi are vsoc 1.1, VDDP 900 and VDDG 1050 when I leave everything on Auto and it works well.


Just tried leaving both Soc - 1.1 VDDP and VDDG on auto and their respective values still no luck. I even left all the timing on Auto, the memory is running 26-26-26-58-88 and it boots right in with those values at 3733 but as soon as I switch to 3800 for and 1900 fclk, it refuse to boot.


----------



## Yuke

Curve Optimizer seems to work so good that no one tries out EDC = 1 anymore?


----------



## PowerK

I'm considering on Aorus X570 Extreme and was thinking of using G.Skill DDR4-4000 CL14 ram kit. This this 4000CL15 achievable with 5950X and this board?


----------



## ManniX-ITA

ljmadness said:


> Hi,
> I am one of the few lucky one who got their hand on a 5900x. I know the IOD did not change on the 5900x, and previously with my 3900x I was not able to hit 1900FCLK stable. I know the 5000 series is rumored to be able to hit 2000Fclk, but I am not concern about that right now until the next Bios. All I want right now is to be able to hit 1900Fclk on the 5000 series, with my current memory and for the life of me I can't seem to do it. I am hoping I can get some suggestion on settings I can try in Bios to get to 1900Fclk.
> 
> Below is my build:
> CPU - 5900x
> MB - Aorus Master 570x
> BIOs - 31E
> Memory - G.Skill F4-3200C14-16GTZ
> VC - 1080ti
> 
> BIOs Voltages/Setting:
> VDDP - 1150mv
> VDDG CCD - 1000mv
> VDDG IOD - 1150mv
> SoC - 1.25 (I know this is a little high, but I want to set it to a value where I can safely assume the SoC isn't what is stopping me from booting into 1900fclk before tuning it lower)
> DIMM - 1.45v (I know this is high as well, but same idea as about)
> SoC load line is set to - Turbo
> Soc Current Protection - 400
> Phase Control - Extreme
> 
> Everything else is on AUTO, I can get to 3733 with no issues, but i just can't hit 3800 for some reason. My 5900x has everything on AUTO with just PBO = 200 and 2x scalar.
> 
> View attachment 2465031


Very likely only a new AGESA version can help you.
You can try the LN2 switch to Enabled and maybe CPU VDD18 at 1.760V.


----------



## Mullcom

ljmadness said:


> Just tried leaving both Soc - 1.1 VDDP and VDDG on auto and their respective values still no luck. I even left all the timing on Auto, the memory is running 26-26-26-58-88 and it boots right in with those values at 3733 but as soon as I switch to 3800 for and 1900 fclk, it refuse to boot.



Do it anyting? Like trying to boot but cut itself directly. Or nothing happen?

This things are really important. It can lead to different solution.

You can test this. It working for me to have 1900 

Loade optimize default.

Check so you enable both
VDDG CCD = 1000
And 
VDDG IOD = 1000

Enable FCLK 1900
Let soc and core be auto. 

let ram be at default right now.

Note. 
You need to know that is ram or other things that courses problem. This way you find out. If computer cut off directly it more common to mems not get the voltage it needs.




Skickat från min SM-G973F via Tapatalk


----------



## ljmadness

Mullcom said:


> Do it anyting? Like trying to boot but cut itself directly. Or nothing happen?
> 
> This things are really important. It can lead to different solution.
> 
> You can test this. It working for me to have 1900
> 
> Loade optimize default.
> 
> Check so you enable both
> VDDG CCD = 1000
> And
> VDDG IOD = 1000
> 
> Enable FCLK 1900
> Let soc and core be auto.
> 
> let ram be at default right now.
> 
> Note.
> You need to know that is ram or other things that courses problem. This way you find out. If computer cut off directly it more common to mems not get the voltage it needs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skickat från min SM-G973F via Tapatalk


just tried your suggestion with 1900 fclk. My PC tried to boot up and bring up the bios/initial loading screen but it crashed/black screen immediately. 

Now the motherboard is stuck with error code 0d. it definitely seems like the CPU more specifically the IO Die is not happy with running 1900 fclk.


----------



## ljmadness

ljmadness said:


> just tried your suggestion with 1900 fclk. My PC tried to boot up and bring up the bios/initial loading screen but it crashed/black screen immediately.
> 
> Now the motherboard is stuck with error code 0d. it definitely seems like the CPU more specifically the IO Die is not happy with running 1900 fclk.


I just tried with VDDG CCD 1000 and IOD - 1150, I managed to load into windows but it is not stable. My computer just restarted and It is in recovery mode, but for that brief mins I did see the IF at 1900 fclk.


----------



## Mullcom

ljmadness said:


> just tried your suggestion with 1900 fclk. My PC tried to boot up and bring up the bios/initial loading screen but it crashed/black screen immediately.
> 
> Now the motherboard is stuck with error code 0d. it definitely seems like the CPU more specifically the IO Die is not happy with running 1900 fclk.


It seams like that yes.

I have no problem to do 1900 with this.
Yesterday I try do some testing with 1933 and it don't bring up the screen for the bios and only power cycle upstart and reset the bios.

Yours is different. It thinking it should not crach if it manage to go thru power cycle upstart.

Sometimes when I messing around timings to tight for men's I getting frezz in upstart and bios. When this happens i then need to be quick to get in to bios and loaded other profile and reboot. But it do no craches. Maybe consider remount CPU? I have no other ideas frome my side more and this info how my system responds. No craches only power cycle and frezz and "cutting power/reboot if there low power for men's."

Skickat från min SM-G973F via Tapatalk


----------



## ManniX-ITA

ljmadness said:


> I just tried with VDDG CCD 1000 and IOD - 1150, I managed to load into windows but it is not stable. My computer just restarted and It is in recovery mode, but for that brief mins I did see the IF at 1900 fclk.


You need to try a lot of combinations.
Usually for the CCDs a lower voltage helps.
Try 950.


----------



## Mullcom

Also check you ram. Are this correct mounted on the bord. Test go for a single mem mounted instead of two.

C0 code is related to ddr timings.

Test also clear cmos

Skickat från min SM-G973F via Tapatalk


----------



## Mullcom

Also here is one post that was interesting.









1900 FCLK on 3950x - How I did it -


Hi guys, just want to share how I was able to get my FCLK to 1900 mhz 100% stable on a Crosshair VIII impact ( with G.SKILL 4000 mhz CL19 32GB ( 2x16 ) My system is 100% stable at 1866 FCLK and 7333 memory, but it would not boot at 1900. So, at 1900 FCLK the board would not even post. With...




www.overclock.net





Skickat från min SM-G973F via Tapatalk


----------



## Streetdragon

ljmadness said:


> Hi,
> I am one of the few lucky one who got their hand on a 5900x. I know the IOD did not change on the 5900x, and previously with my 3900x I was not able to hit 1900FCLK stable. I know the 5000 series is rumored to be able to hit 2000Fclk, but I am not concern about that right now until the next Bios. All I want right now is to be able to hit 1900Fclk on the 5000 series, with my current memory and for the life of me I can't seem to do it. I am hoping I can get some suggestion on settings I can try in Bios to get to 1900Fclk.
> 
> Below is my build:
> CPU - 5900x
> MB - Aorus Master 570x
> BIOs - 31E
> Memory - G.Skill F4-3200C14-16GTZ
> VC - 1080ti
> 
> BIOs Voltages/Setting:
> VDDP - 1150mv
> VDDG CCD - 1000mv
> VDDG IOD - 1150mv
> SoC - 1.25 (I know this is a little high, but I want to set it to a value where I can safely assume the SoC isn't what is stopping me from booting into 1900fclk before tuning it lower)
> DIMM - 1.45v (I know this is high as well, but same idea as about)
> SoC load line is set to - Turbo
> Soc Current Protection - 400
> Phase Control - Extreme
> 
> Everything else is on AUTO, I can get to 3733 with no issues, but i just can't hit 3800 for some reason. My 5900x has everything on AUTO with just PBO = 200 and 2x scalar.
> 
> View attachment 2465031


Read from some Zen3 User, that they are unable to boot 1900fclk, but got right into windows with 2000 and higher!

Give it a shot. Bios is bugged as hell. AGESA is bugged


----------



## Kha

ljmadness said:


> Hi,
> I am one of the few lucky one who got their hand on a 5900x. I know the IOD did not change on the 5900x, and previously with my 3900x I was not able to hit 1900FCLK stable. I know the 5000 series is rumored to be able to hit 2000Fclk, but I am not concern about that right now until the next Bios. All I want right now is to be able to hit 1900Fclk on the 5000 series, with my current memory and for the life of me I can't seem to do it. I am hoping I can get some suggestion on settings I can try in Bios to get to 1900Fclk.
> 
> Below is my build:
> CPU - 5900x
> MB - Aorus Master 570x
> BIOs - 31E
> Memory - G.Skill F4-3200C14-16GTZ
> VC - 1080ti
> 
> BIOs Voltages/Setting:
> VDDP - 1150mv
> VDDG CCD - 1000mv
> VDDG IOD - 1150mv
> SoC - 1.25 (I know this is a little high, but I want to set it to a value where I can safely assume the SoC isn't what is stopping me from booting into 1900fclk before tuning it lower)
> DIMM - 1.45v (I know this is high as well, but same idea as about)
> SoC load line is set to - Turbo
> Soc Current Protection - 400
> Phase Control - Extreme
> 
> Everything else is on AUTO, I can get to 3733 with no issues, but i just can't hit 3800 for some reason. My 5900x has everything on AUTO with just PBO = 200 and 2x scalar.
> 
> View attachment 2465031



Hello,
1st of all, put your ram at some lower frequency and go uncouple mode so you can drag the ram out of the equation.
Then disable spread spectrum so you won't have any unwanted fluctuation that would go over the stability threshold your specific setup might have.
Also test with all IF over 1900 (1933, 1966, 2000, 2033, 2066).

If nothing works, then I suggest you wait for the next Agesa.


----------



## Mullcom

My bad.


----------



## ManniX-ITA

Had my first WHEA Code 19 playing WWZ yesterday.
Seems is greatly reduced but not gone, I'll test now with lower VSOC.

At some point someone from OCN joined and asked me if I was the same from OCN 
Sorry dude you were kicked by the server probably due to lag; the server started lagging and we barely made it out...


----------



## Mullcom

ManniX-ITA said:


> Had my first WHEA Code 19 playing WWZ yesterday.
> Seems is greatly reduced but not gone, I'll test now with lower VSOC.
> 
> At some point someone from OCN joined and asked me if I was the same from OCN
> Sorry dude you were kicked by the server probably due to lag; the server started lagging and we barely made it out...


Server? 

Skickat från min SM-G973F via Tapatalk


----------



## ManniX-ITA

Mullcom said:


> Server?
> 
> Skickat från min SM-G973F via Tapatalk


The WWZ server instantiated by the matchmaking, not a particular one.
Great game but there are few players so the servers are "cheap" and often lagging.


----------



## MyUsername

ManniX-ITA said:


> You need to try a lot of combinations.
> Usually for the CCDs a lower voltage helps.
> Try 950.


Didn't someone post the other day that the CCD and iod range was 850 to 950 on their 5900x or something?


----------



## Mullcom

ManniX-ITA said:


> The WWZ server instantiated by the matchmaking, not a particular one.
> Great game but there are few players so the servers are "cheap" and often lagging.


Aha. A game.. hehe. To old for this things. Or it's more cind of to little time. ^_^'

Skickat från min SM-G973F via Tapatalk


----------



## ManniX-ITA

MyUsername said:


> Didn't someone post the other day that the CCD and iod range was 850 to 950 on their 5900x or something?


Yes, I don't remember exactly but I've seen something very low like 900.



Mullcom said:


> Aha. A game.. hehe. To old for this things. Or it's more cind of to little time. ^_^'
> 
> Skickat från min SM-G973F via Tapatalk


I got so old I started again playing games 
And it's the only way to trigger even the most rare Code 19.


----------



## Kha

@ManniX-ITA , I just read that MSI boards actually have a +500 pbo compared to other brands. I also read about boosts in excess of 5.2 ghz on a mere 5800x because of that. Know anything ?


----------



## ManniX-ITA

Kha said:


> @ManniX-ITA , I just read that MSI boards actually have a +500 pbo compared to other brands. I also read about boosts in excess of 5.2 ghz on a mere 5800x because of that. Know anything ?


Yes I know they have it and always been jealous about it... but it didn't really did anything with Zen2.
That's good news that it works with Zen3, wasn't aware. But I don't have an MSI...


----------



## Kha

ManniX-ITA said:


> Yes I know they have it and always been jealous about it... but it didn't really did anything with Zen2.
> That's good news that it works with Zen3, wasn't aware. But I don't have an MSI...


Yea I don't have either but was thinking maybe it's time to change sides now.


----------



## ManniX-ITA

Kha said:


> Yea I don't have either but was thinking maybe it's time to change sides now.


I'm thinking about it as well, of course.
But I'm reading about too many issues lately with the latest BIOS releases from MSI.
Maybe it's wiser to wait and see for a while how the situation is evolving.
Just to be sure MSI is not becoming a new GB...


----------



## Kha

ManniX-ITA said:


> I'm thinking about it as well, of course.
> But I'm reading about too many issues lately with the latest BIOS releases from MSI.
> Maybe it's wiser to wait and see for a while how the situation is evolving.
> Just to be sure MSI is not becoming a new GB...


afaik the issues are all related to the latest AGESA iterations, no ?


----------



## ManniX-ITA

Kha said:


> afaik the issues are all related to the latest AGESA iterations, no ?


Not all and the support for Zen3 seems much worse than with GB and ASUS boards with the same AGESA.


----------



## panni

@ManniX-ITA Mindfactory has 5900X for a 100€ premium in stock, just bought one.

BTW: F30 3700X 1800 IF stable and completely WHEA/crackle-free, with VDDP 900, VDDG 990/990, LLC Auto.


----------



## ManniX-ITA

panni said:


> @ManniX-ITA Mindfactory has 5900X for a 100€ premium in stock, just bought one.
> 
> BTW: F30 3700X 1800 IF stable and completely WHEA/crackle-free, with VDDP 900, VDDG 990/990, LLC Auto.


Thanks for the info.
I'm tempted but I'm still holding for the 5950x... and considering the wide variance with IF seen around I'll most likely wait for Amazon to source it.
Going to do some binning lottery till I get one that is satisfying.

Nice about the crackle free IF at 1800!


----------



## Kha

panni said:


> @ManniX-ITA Mindfactory has 5900X for a 100€ premium in stock, just bought one.
> 
> BTW: F30 3700X 1800 IF stable and completely WHEA/crackle-free, with VDDP 900, VDDG 990/990, LLC Auto.


Interesting, probably they will start to appear the next days in more places.



ManniX-ITA said:


> Thanks for the info.
> I'm tempted but I'm still holding for the 5950x... and considering the wide variance with IF seen around I'll most likely wait for Amazon to source it.
> Going to do some binning lottery till I get one that is satisfying.
> 
> Nice about the crackle free IF at 1800!


How one can do this binning lottery you talk about ?! o.o


----------



## ManniX-ITA

Kha said:


> Interesting, probably they will start to appear the next days in more places.
> 
> 
> 
> How one can do this binning lottery you talk about ?! o.o


Thanks to the Amazon 30 days return policy, here in Germany works like in the U.S.


----------



## Kha

ManniX-ITA said:


> Thanks to the Amazon 30 days return policy, here in Germany works like in the U.S.


Not bad. The retailers here allow 14 days return policy, which I'll probably use if my sample will prove not good enough.


----------



## panni

ManniX-ITA said:


> Thanks to the Amazon 30 days return policy, here in Germany works like in the U.S.


Anything bought at the moment can be returned until 31.01.2021 on Amazon.de.


----------



## ManniX-ITA

Kha said:


> Not bad. The retailers here allow 14 days return policy, which I'll probably use if my sample will prove not good enough.


I think here as well but you have often to pay for the return shipment, you need a good reason that could be challenged, some they require it comes back with the original packaging and the product in perfect state or they'll charge you something to pay...
With Amazon is free, no questions asked, no surprises.



panni said:


> Anything bought at the moment can be returned until 31.01.2021 on Amazon.de.


If they only had one 5950x


----------



## patryk

Hi i have problem for use precision boost overdrive: emabled and loadlie calibration i can't set both of these to enable one has to be turned off because bios is freez.
pbo disable and llc turbo mode full stable ccd 0 4.45ghz ccd 1 4.3ghz vcore 1.32v.

question 2 
form idle or full load me cpu has clock oc 4.45 / 4.3 
I would like to set the clock based on idle 
and full load oc clock


----------



## Kha

ManniX-ITA said:


> I think here as well but you have often to pay for the return shipment, you need a good reason that could be challenged


Nah, no good reason needed afaik. Just to return it in a decent condition, without scratches or stuff broken etc.


----------



## ManniX-ITA

patryk said:


> Hi i have problem for use precision boost overdrive: emabled and loadlie calibration i can't set both of these to enable one has to be turned off because bios is freez.
> pbo disable and llc turbo mode full stable ccd 0 4.45ghz ccd 1 4.3ghz vcore 1.32v.
> 
> question 2
> form idle or full load me cpu has clock oc 4.45 / 4.3
> I would like to set the clock based on idle
> and full load oc clock


LLC can't be disabled, either you set Auto or a specific value.
PBO doesn't like high LLC levels, usually High is the max; if you want to set it use a lower one.

Static OC in BIOS doesn't allow different clocks for Idle state.
It can be done via software but I still didn't release the tool, sorry


----------



## patryk

ManniX-ITA said:


> LLC can't be disabled, either you set Auto or a specific value.
> PBO doesn't like high LLC levels, usually High is the max; if you want to set it use a lower one.
> 
> Static OC in BIOS doesn't allow different clocks for Idle state.
> It can be done via software but I still didn't release the tool, sorry


I see Film in youtube for ryzen 5900x and asus mother board x570 and he use based clock in idle and when cpu bust which was previously set in the bios 

So which is better option PBO enable or LLC turbo mode for OC?
PBO enable and llc auto i lose 0.07v for full load CPU EDC lock
or
PBO disable and llc turbo mode i lose 0.015v full load but CPU EDC lock 140a


----------



## ManniX-ITA

patryk said:


> I see Film in youtube for ryzen 5900x and asus mother board x570 and he use based clock in idle and when cpu bust which was previously set in the bios
> 
> So which is better option PBO enable or LLC turbo mode for OC?
> PBO enable and llc auto i lose 0.07v for full load CPU EDC lock
> or
> PBO disable and llc turbo mode i lose 0.015v full load but CPU EDC lock 140a


That's probably the ASUS exclusive feature for the CH8 Dark Hero.
Not available on any other board.
But don't worry it's something you'll be able to do with my tool.

If you want more performances is better PBO.
But it could cause the system to become unstable.
Should be all automatic but sometimes fine-tuning is required.

If you have time you can try with the EDC bug but it's not always working for everyone.








EDC = 1, PBO TURBO BOOST


EDC = 1, PBO TURBO BOOST bug* *bug = *feature*. Some posters over at the X570 Crosshair VIII thread came upon a way to get PBO to boost like never before. LINK Shorthand info: Set PBO into manual mode: PPT 0 TDC 0 EDC 1 c-states disabled For better tweaked results: PPT [150]~[300+] TDC...




www.overclock.net


----------



## patryk

ManniX-ITA said:


> That's probably the ASUS exclusive feature for the CH8 Dark Hero.
> Not available on any other board.
> But don't worry it's something you'll be able to do with my tool.
> 
> If you want more performances is better PBO.
> But it could cause the system to become unstable.
> Should be all automatic but sometimes fine-tuning is required.
> 
> If you have time you can try with the EDC bug but it's not always working for everyone.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDC = 1, PBO TURBO BOOST
> 
> 
> EDC = 1, PBO TURBO BOOST bug* *bug = *feature*. Some posters over at the X570 Crosshair VIII thread came upon a way to get PBO to boost like never before. LINK Shorthand info: Set PBO into manual mode: PPT 0 TDC 0 EDC 1 c-states disabled For better tweaked results: PPT [150]~[300+] TDC...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.overclock.net


Or set PBO advanced and use cpu EDC limit 300a ?


----------



## ManniX-ITA

patryk said:


> Or set PBO advanced and use cpu EDC limit 300a ?


I'm not really in favor of unlocked values.
PBO works with a "curve" to optimize the boost.
Unlocked values will most likely reduce your performances.

You should set reasonable values for your processor and cooling capacity.

For my 3800x the best PBO settings are PPT/TDC/EDC 125/80/140.
While with the EDC bug are PPT/TDC/EDC 135/90/1.

It may be worth if you run some benchmarks to see which ones are the best.
For your 3900x would be best to check PPT between 140 and 160 and TDC between 100 and 120.
I wouldn't move the EDC from 140 but why not testing; usually doesn't help.

Set also the boost clock between 100 and 200 MHz and the Scalar as high you can.
The Scalar could degrade the performances if too high.


----------



## ljmadness

Kha said:


> Hello,
> 1st of all, put your ram at some lower frequency and go uncouple mode so you can drag the ram out of the equation.
> Then disable spread spectrum so you won't have any unwanted fluctuation that would go over the stability threshold your specific setup might have.
> Also test with all IF over 1900 (1933, 1966, 2000, 2033, 2066).
> 
> If nothing works, then I suggest you wait for the next Agesa.


when you say uncouple you just mean the fclk is uncouple from the memorry clk right?

I tried all the above IF and with different combo of VDDG CCD and IOD voltages and still no luck getting 1900 fclk stable. I think I am just going to wait for the next AGESA and hope for the bests.

Thank you all for the suggestions at least it helped me isolate the problem is more or less with the cpu itself not doing 1900 and above.


----------



## patryk

ManniX-ITA said:


> I'm not really in favor of unlocked values.
> PBO works with a "curve" to optimize the boost.
> Unlocked values will most likely reduce your performances.
> 
> You should set reasonable values for your processor and cooling capacity.
> 
> For my 3800x the best PBO settings are PPT/TDC/EDC 125/80/140.
> While with the EDC bug are PPT/TDC/EDC 135/90/1.
> 
> It may be worth if you run some benchmarks to see which ones are the best.
> For your 3900x would be best to check PPT between 140 and 160 and TDC between 100 and 120.
> I wouldn't move the EDC from 140 but why not testing; usually doesn't help.
> 
> Set also the boost clock between 100 and 200 MHz and the Scalar as high you can.
> The Scalar could degrade the performances if too high.


When PBO enable i have for full load cpu EDC around 212A cpu temp 72C


----------



## ManniX-ITA

patryk said:


> When PBO enable i have for full load cpu EDC around 212A cpu temp 72C


That's quite a lot 
I thought at full load would be lower than that.
Try with EDC around that value, between 200 and 220 to see the performances.
But at least with the old AGESA, didn't test the last one as I always use the EDC bug, setting to 0 was always yielding more performances.


----------



## patryk

ManniX-ITA said:


> That's quite a lot
> I thought at full load would be lower than that.
> Try with EDC around that value, between 200 and 220 to see the performances.
> But at least with the old AGESA, didn't test the last one as I always use the EDC bug, setting to 0 was always yielding more performances.


When PBO is disabled cpu EDC is lock for 140a
PBO enabled i see max 240A when vcore around 1.35v full load but is ustable for ccd0 4.5ghz /ccd 1 4.35ghz
4.45 / 4.3 work in full load 1.29v


----------



## ManniX-ITA

patryk said:


> When PBO is disabled cpu EDC is lock for 140a
> PBO enabled i see max 240A when vcore around 1.35v full load but is ustable for ccd0 4.5ghz /ccd 1 4.35ghz
> 4.45 / 4.3 work in full load 1.29v


It'd be better to keep 1.29V as 24h voltage.
But if you want to go for 1.35V and mitigate the excessive power the best way is to limit using PPT.
If you limit EDC the single thread performances will be hit.
While with PPT will be mostly the full core being limited.
You should be able to find a value that keeps it stable; if it's unstable only under full load.


----------



## panni

ljmadness said:


> when you say uncouple you just mean the fclk is uncouple from the memorry clk right?
> 
> I tried all the above IF and with different combo of VDDG CCD and IOD voltages and still no luck getting 1900 fclk stable. I think I am just going to wait for the next AGESA and hope for the bests.
> 
> Thank you all for the suggestions at least it helped me isolate the problem is more or less with the cpu itself not doing 1900 and above.


Keep in mind that high SOC voltages _can_ actually be detrimental to stability. I'd try going down as well.


----------



## patryk

ManniX-ITA said:


> It'd be better to keep 1.29V as 24h voltage.
> But if you want to go for 1.35V and mitigate the excessive power the best way is to limit using PPT.
> If you limit EDC the single thread performances will be hit.
> While with PPT will be mostly the full core being limited.
> You should be able to find a value that keeps it stable; if it's unstable only under full load.


Actualy PBO disabled LLC turbo mode vcore 1.32v (full load 1.306v) ccd0 4.45ghz / ccd1 4.3ghz stable 

full load cinebench r20 (7739 multi 516single)
tdc 104a max
edc 140a max
package power (smu) 168w max


----------



## Mullcom

ManniX-ITA said:


> I think here as well but you have often to pay for the return shipment, you need a good reason that could be challenged, some they require it comes back with the original packaging and the product in perfect state or they'll charge you something to pay...
> With Amazon is free, no questions asked, no surprises.
> 
> 
> 
> If they only had one 5950x


TR release next year Q1 right? Price maybe go down = good opportunity to buy. ^_^

Skickat från min SM-G973F via Tapatalk


----------



## RedRumy3

I just stuck the 5900x in flashed latest bios on my x570 ultra. I set xmp and tried going for my stock ddr4-4000 speeds but wouldn't boot but 1900/3800 booted no issues which is nice since my 3900x would not be stable on anything over 3600.

I will probably try and tweak timings later on when final bios version is out.


----------



## MyUsername

Mullcom said:


> TR release next year Q1 right? Price maybe go down = good opportunity to buy. ^_^
> 
> Skickat från min SM-G973F via Tapatalk


Might be a good idea to wait a bit, at least for the prices to settle down a little, some prices are just ridiculous at the moment. December looks like shops might get restocked, not pinning my hopes on it though.


----------



## Kha

at


ljmadness said:


> when you say uncouple you just mean the fclk is uncouple from the memorry clk right?


Yes.



RedRumy3 said:


> I just stuck the 5900x in flashed latest bios on my x570 ultra. I set xmp and tried going for my stock ddr4-4000 speeds but wouldn't boot but 1900/3800 booted no issues which is nice since my 3900x would not be stable on anything over 3600.
> 
> I will probably try and tweak timings later on when final bios version is out.
> 
> View attachment 2465084


There is no Core 0 in your frequency tab.


----------



## ljmadness

RedRumy3 said:


> I just stuck the 5900x in flashed latest bios on my x570 ultra. I set xmp and tried going for my stock ddr4-4000 speeds but wouldn't boot but 1900/3800 booted no issues which is nice since my 3900x would not be stable on anything over 3600.
> 
> I will probably try and tweak timings later on when final bios version is out.
> 
> View attachment 2465084


Interesting enough, I used @RedRumy3 your

SoC =1100mv
VDDP- 950mv
VDDG CCD + IOD = 1050mv

I am able to boot into windows with 1900 fclk (default mem clck) without crashing/blackscreen for a few minutes. I do see the following WHEA error, and I think I remember see a post from @MyUsername the following error has something to do with vddg ccd

_A corrected hardware error has occurred.

Reported by component: Processor Core
Error Source: Unknown Error Source
Error Type: Bus/Interconnect Error
Processor APIC ID: 0

The details view of this entry contains further information._

On a side note, how did you install zentiming? I download it and tried to install it, but somehow the installation.exe file just opens and then closes without doing anything.


----------



## RedRumy3

Kha said:


> at
> 
> Yes.
> 
> 
> 
> There is no Core 0 in your frequency tab.


I just noticed that :O lol weirdddd figured it out, somehow I disabled the monitoring in hwinfo on it lol still weird



ljmadness said:


> Interesting enough, I used @RedRumy3 your
> 
> SoC =1100mv
> VDDP- 950mv
> VDDG CCD + IOD = 1050mv
> 
> I am able to boot into windows with 1900 fclk (default mem clck) without crashing/blackscreen for a few minutes. I do see the following WHEA error, and I think I remember see a post from @MyUsername the following error has something to do with vddg ccd
> 
> _A corrected hardware error has occurred.
> 
> Reported by component: Processor Core
> Error Source: Unknown Error Source
> Error Type: Bus/Interconnect Error
> Processor APIC ID: 0
> 
> The details view of this entry contains further information._
> 
> On a side note, how did you install zentiming? I download it and tried to install it, but somehow the installation.exe file just opens and then closes without doing anything.


I had to change my settings to those because before on default I was getting around 600 whea errors hwinfo was saying lol and when I use those settings It got rid of my whea errors. Zentimings you need newer version which I got from here


https://github.com/irusanov/ZenTimings/releases/tag/v1.2.1


----------



## ljmadness

RedRumy3 said:


> I just noticed that :O lol weirdddd figured it out, somehow I disabled the monitoring in hwinfo on it lol still weird
> 
> 
> 
> I had to change my settings to those because before on default I was getting around 600 whea errors hwinfo was saying lol and when I use those settings It got rid of my whea errors. Zentimings you need newer version which I got from here
> 
> 
> https://github.com/irusanov/ZenTimings/releases/tag/v1.2.1


Thanks for the link, now I need to figure out how to run my ram at 3800mhz. As soon as I set my memory to 3800mhz, I get the 07 motherboard error so definitely has something to do with the RAM. Let see how far I can get before giving up and go buy a new sets of ram that are rated for 4000mhz.

using these similar voltages
SoC = 1100mv
VDDP = 950mv
VDDG CCD + IOD = 1050mv


----------



## awaybreaktoday

RedRumy3 said:


> I just stuck the 5900x in flashed latest bios on my x570 ultra. I set xmp and tried going for my stock ddr4-4000 speeds but wouldn't boot but 1900/3800 booted no issues which is nice since my 3900x would not be stable on anything over 3600.
> 
> I will probably try and tweak timings later on when final bios version is out.
> 
> View attachment 2465084


Ok you have done all this tuning on your system but yet your CPUz bench numbers are lower than my stock settings? Why is that? I am also running 4x16GB Ram sticks 3600 16-18-18-36...
Why is mine faster than yours?


----------



## Kha

@ManniX-ITA some days ago I think you said something about B550 boards being better overclockers than x570, yet I didn't understand why or managed to find any resource related to it over internet. Can you please expand a bit what you know about this ?

I ask because I saw MSI advertising some new B550 Unify and Unify-X and they look pretty damn good. They also claim 2 world records with them.






MSI MEG B550 UNIFY AMD AM4 DDR4 CF M.2 USB 3.2 Gen 2 Wi-Fi 6 HDMI ATX Gaming Motherboard


Powered by AMD Ryzen AM4 processors, the MSI MEG B550 UNIFY begins its dark conquest with a design made to accomplish any task with cruel efficiency. Connect to ultra-fast networks with 2.5G LAN and Wi-Fi AX. Move bulky files faster with USB 3.2 Gen 2. On




www.msi.com


----------



## RedRumy3

awaybreaktoday said:


> Ok you have done all this tuning on your system but yet your CPUz bench numbers are lower than my stock settings? Why is that? I am also running 4x16GB Ram sticks 3600 16-18-18-36...
> Why is mine faster than yours?


I'm just running xmp profile with mine, what numbers are you getting?


----------



## kenny0048

ljmadness said:


> Interesting enough, I used @RedRumy3 your
> 
> SoC =1100mv
> VDDP- 950mv
> VDDG CCD + IOD = 1050mv
> 
> I am able to boot into windows with 1900 fclk (default mem clck) without crashing/blackscreen for a few minutes. I do see the following WHEA error, and I think I remember see a post from @MyUsername the following error has something to do with vddg ccd
> 
> _A corrected hardware error has occurred.
> 
> Reported by component: Processor Core
> Error Source: Unknown Error Source
> Error Type: Bus/Interconnect Error
> Processor APIC ID: 0
> 
> The details view of this entry contains further information._
> 
> On a side note, how did you install zentiming? I download it and tried to install it, but somehow the installation.exe file just opens and then closes without doing anything.



In my case, there were problems with sound, key repeat, internal bus error, etc. in F31e.
It became stable by setting PMU (9), VDDP(860mV), VDDG (1040mV), CPU PLL(1.8v), and tCL(+1).
3900X + X570 Aorus Elite (F31e, AGESA ) + ballistix sport lt DDR4-3000 CL15 2x16GB(32GB) [DDR4-3800 CL18, FCLK1900MHz]
*Ryzen Dram Calc Easy Bench : 102.8s


----------



## ManniX-ITA

Kha said:


> @ManniX-ITA some days ago I think you said something about B550 boards being better overclockers than x570, yet I didn't understand why or managed to find any resource related to it over internet. Can you please expand a bit what you know about this ?
> 
> I ask because I saw MSI advertising some new B550 Unify and Unify-X and they look pretty damn good. They also claim 2 world records with them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MSI MEG B550 UNIFY AMD AM4 DDR4 CF M.2 USB 3.2 Gen 2 Wi-Fi 6 HDMI ATX Gaming Motherboard
> 
> 
> Powered by AMD Ryzen AM4 processors, the MSI MEG B550 UNIFY begins its dark conquest with a design made to accomplish any task with cruel efficiency. Connect to ultra-fast networks with 2.5G LAN and Wi-Fi AX. Move bulky files faster with USB 3.2 Gen 2. On
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.msi.com


Yes I'm looking at the Unify-X too.









NEW!!! DRAM Calculator for Ryzen™ 1.7.3 (overclocking...


The Unify-X has three Gen 4 M.2 slots according to the MSI website. I'm considering it too, seems a decent trade-off to have 3 x M.2 directly connected to the CPU and better memory OC vs GPU limited to x8 and 4 x SATA ports. But you need a PCIe 4.0 GPU to avoid fps loss. And of course you'll...




www.overclock.net





But you need a PCIe 4.0 GPU if you want to use the 2 additional M.2 slots without too many sacrifices.
It has 2 x DIMM slots only so a memory OC heaven.

I bought a cheapo ASUS B550 TUF Gaming for my niece and it was amazing; rocket fast, stable, good and easy OC...
The SATA ports are not only bug free but also incredibly fast.

But there are trade-offs being a lower class chipset; much less USB ports, only 1 M.2 from the chipset, etc


----------



## Kha

ManniX-ITA said:


> Yes I'm looking at the Unify-X too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NEW!!! DRAM Calculator for Ryzen™ 1.7.3 (overclocking...
> 
> 
> The Unify-X has three Gen 4 M.2 slots according to the MSI website. I'm considering it too, seems a decent trade-off to have 3 x M.2 directly connected to the CPU and better memory OC vs GPU limited to x8 and 4 x SATA ports. But you need a PCIe 4.0 GPU to avoid fps loss. And of course you'll...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.overclock.net
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But you need a PCIe 4.0 GPU if you want to use the 2 additional M.2 slots without too many sacrifices.
> It has 2 x DIMM slots only so a memory OC heaven.
> 
> I bought a cheapo ASUS B550 TUF Gaming for my niece and it was amazing; rocket fast, stable, good and easy OC...
> The SATA ports are not only bug free but also incredibly fast.
> 
> But there are trade-offs being a lower class chipset; much less USB ports, only 1 M.2 from the chipset, etc


I am aware that are some trade-offs but in my opinion, they aren't important. I only need 1 Gen 4 graphic card and 1 really fast gen 4 SSD, I am quite ok with additional m2 slots being gen 3 (Samsung 970 Evo Plus goes easily over 3 gb/sec so it's really enough for secondary)

Regarding USBs, 4 on the back + 2 on the front are also more than enough, at least for me.


----------



## ManniX-ITA

Kha said:


> I am aware that are some trade-offs but in my opinion, they aren't important. I only need 1 Gen 4 graphic card and 1 really fast gen 4 SSD, I am quite ok with additional m2 slots being gen 3 (Samsung 970 Evo Plus goes easily over 3 gb/sec so it's really enough for secondary)
> 
> Regarding USBs, 4 on the back + 2 on the front are also more than enough, at least for me.


If you are fine with the trade-offs IMHO the B550 is a much better platform.
Only 2 x DIMM is way better for OC.

But remember you only have 2 x M.2 slots from the chipset configuration; the other 2, regardless if only one or both are populated and at which speed, will force the GPU to x8.


----------



## Kha

ManniX-ITA said:


> If you are fine with the trade-offs IMHO the B550 is a much better platform.
> Only 2 x DIMM is way better for OC.
> 
> But remember you only have 2 x M.2 slots from the chipset configuration; the other 2, regardless if only one or both are populated and at which speed, will force the GPU to x8.


Most probably I will never ever use more than 2 M2 anyway. But I do have a problem with all other brands other than msi having the max +200 Auto Oc offset. Afaik all people who managed to go over 5.05 ghz had msi boards...


----------



## ManniX-ITA

Kha said:


> Most probably I will never ever use more than 2 M2 anyway. But I do have a problem with all other brands other than msi having the max +200 Auto Oc offset. Afaik all people who managed to go over 5.05 ghz had msi boards...


I didn't follow, too busy these days...
But I'm quite puzzled that only MSI is having this option.
I did expect at some point all the others would follow up, just to say they had it too.


----------



## Kha

ManniX-ITA said:


> I didn't follow, too busy these days...
> But I'm quite puzzled that only MSI is having this option.
> I did expect at some point all the others would follow up, just to say they had it too.


Not necessarily. MSI has it from 2 years on most of it's boards, yet the rest didn't follow.


----------



## ManniX-ITA

Kha said:


> Not necessarily. MSI has it from 2 years on most of it's boards, yet the rest didn't follow.


Exactly, I was expecting the others to follow up 1 year and half ago...
I suspect they didn't cause it was absolutely pointless up to the 3000s (from what I know of).
Maybe now if it's working with the 5000s the others could jump in.
Anyway if I recall correctly it can be enabled with BIOS modding, pretty sure a lot of time ago I have seen ASUS biosmods with 500 MHz boost.


----------



## Kha

ManniX-ITA said:


> Exactly, I was expecting the others to follow up 1 year and half ago...
> I suspect they didn't cause it was absolutely pointless up to the 3000s (from what I know of).
> Maybe now if it's working with the 5000s the others could jump in.
> Anyway if I recall correctly it can be enabled with BIOS modding, pretty sure a lot of time ago I have seen ASUS biosmods with 500 MHz boost.


Well, tbh I really don't want to go that far with modding the BIOS, especially since I somehow feel attracted to the new Unify series - they look better built than all the rest. The super shielded PCB, the 90A 44+2 direct phases, the insane potential of memory overclock, everything looks really sweet to me lol.

I also happen to like the board looks (hate RGB to hell and back). BIOS isn't bad either, has a lot of nice stuff in it too.


----------



## ManniX-ITA

Kha said:


> Well, tbh I really don't want to go that far with modding the BIOS, especially since I somehow feel attracted to the new Unify series - they look better built than all the rest. The super shielded PCB, the 90A 44+2 direct phases, the insane potential of memory overclock, everything looks really sweet to me lol.
> 
> I also happen to like the board looks (hate RGB to hell and back). BIOS isn't bad either, has a lot of nice stuff in it too.


I share all the sentiment


----------



## Kha

ManniX-ITA said:


> I share all the sentiment


Then let's do this ! 

Tho we only need MSI to actually start selling them lol, I watched a stream with them testing the boards and they said they are going to be in shops at beginning of this week. However... seeing that amazon.de shown earlier MEG X570 Unify being "on the way", with a 14 November stock date, maybe the transport from MSI will include also the B550


----------



## ManniX-ITA

Kha said:


> Then let's do this !
> 
> Tho we only need MSI to actually start selling them lol, I watched a stream with them testing the boards and they said they are going to be in shops at beginning of this week. However... seeing that amazon.de shown earlier MEG X570 Unify being "on the way", with a 14 November stock date, maybe the transport from MSI will include also the B550


eheh it's very promising but I'd rather first see what's the customers feedback.
Have to finish coding the OC tool and work on my build, not sure I want to swap the board right now


----------



## Kha

ManniX-ITA said:


> eheh it's very promising but I'd rather first see what's the customers feedback.
> Have to finish coding the OC tool and work on my build, not sure I want to swap the board right now


Well, I already sold my 3900x and x570 Aorus Pro, so I am on the market for shiny trinkets


----------



## ManniX-ITA

Kha said:


> Well, I already sold my 3900x and x570 Aorus Pro, so I am on the market for shiny trinkets


Wonderful, pick it up and let me know


----------



## KedarWolf

I'm going with the Unify-X, memory overclocking should be exceptional and I already have 2x16GB b-die CL16 3600 Neos. 

Looking at the Trident Z Neo 2x16GB DDR4-4000 CL16-19-19-39 b-dies though or maybe the 2x16GB DDR4-3800 14-16-16-36.

Will have to see which kit is better.



Read more: G.Skill revamped the Trident Z Neo series for Ryzen 5000


----------



## ManniX-ITA

KedarWolf said:


> I'm going with the Unify-X, memory overclocking should be exceptional and I already have 2x16GB b-die CL16 3600 Neos.
> 
> Looking at the Trident Z Neo 2x16GB DDR4-4000 CL16-19-19-39 b-dies though or maybe the 2x16GB DDR4-3800 14-16-16-36.
> 
> Will have to see which kit is better.
> 
> 
> 
> Read more: G.Skill revamped the Trident Z Neo series for Ryzen 5000


I have the G.Skill F4-4000C16-16GTZR; they are working a little weird but I think it's my AORUS Master the issue.
Same kit with another AORUS Master Rel 1.0 are working much better; could be also my kit is not the best binning.
Have to see how it goes with a 5000 or another board to really know.


----------



## foylemaa

Has anyone with an X570 Master have issues with controlling the RBG on the ram sticks? Ever since I updated my BIOS to F31E and installed my 5950X I cant control the ram RGB with The G.Skill software or RGB Fusion.


----------



## panni

RedRumy3 said:


> I just stuck the 5900x in flashed latest bios on my x570 ultra. I set xmp and tried going for my stock ddr4-4000 speeds but wouldn't boot but 1900/3800 booted no issues which is nice since my 3900x would not be stable on anything over 3600.
> 
> I will probably try and tweak timings later on when final bios version is out.
> 
> View attachment 2465084


Do you need VDDG this high?


----------



## ManniX-ITA

foylemaa said:


> Has anyone with an X570 Master have issues with controlling the RBG on the ram sticks? Ever since I updated my BIOS to F31E and installed my 5950X I cant control the ram RGB with The G.Skill software or RGB Fusion.


Yes I forgot to mention it.
I use OpenRGB only and it can't control anymore neither the board or RAM LEDs.
They messed up something.


----------



## Kha

ManniX-ITA said:


> Wonderful, pick it up and let me know


Will do, the second they appear available on amazon.de or other online shops.


----------



## ManniX-ITA

ManniX-ITA said:


> Yes I forgot to mention it.
> I use OpenRGB only and it can't control anymore neither the board or RAM LEDs.
> They messed up something.


Well, I've updated to v0.4 and at the beginning didn't work.
But selecting the colors from the tray menu seems to have unblocked it.
Now it works and I was able to save new profiles.
So try latest version of OpenRGB.


----------



## panni

Who was that recently with the super low VDDG/VDDP voltages and a Ryzen 5000? I can't find it. 5900X is coming later today and I'd love to have some reference points.

BTW, does this website not have a "search in thread" function or am I stupid?


----------



## ManniX-ITA

panni said:


> Who was that recently with the super low VDDG/VDDP voltages and a Ryzen 5000? I can't find it. 5900X is coming later today and I'd love to have some reference points.
> 
> BTW, does this website not have a "search in thread" function or am I stupid?


Don't remember either...
Not the best feature the search, just write something in the search community field on top.
3 options to search below, last one is this discussion.


----------



## Illined

It has happened. My X570 Tomahawk arrived yesterday and I had time to rebuild my rig then and there, so I did. I shipped the Master out today. Anyone have a constant boatload of issues should think hard about their options, because there is only so much time one wants to spend debugging. The MSI BIOS is heaven, by the way. No longer are there thousands of tabs and menus to search through!


----------



## ManniX-ITA

Illined said:


> It has happened. My X570 Tomahawk arrived yesterday and I had time to rebuild my rig then and there, so I did. I shipped the Master out today. Anyone have a constant boatload of issues should think hard about their options, because there is only so much time one wants to spend debugging. The MSI BIOS is heaven, by the way. No longer are there thousands of tabs and menus to search through!


Hey, I want a deep comparison with the Master in the coming days 
It's the other option against the Unify-X I'm considering.


----------



## Kha

Illined said:


> It has happened. My X570 Tomahawk arrived yesterday and I had time to rebuild my rig then and there, so I did. I shipped the Master out today. Anyone have a constant boatload of issues should think hard about their options, because there is only so much time one wants to spend debugging. The MSI BIOS is heaven, by the way. No longer are there thousands of tabs and menus to search through!


Please tell us everything, quite interested and possibly changing sides to MSI too.


----------



## Kha

ManniX-ITA said:


> Hey, I want a deep comparison with the Master in the coming days
> It's the other option against the Unify-X I'm considering.


Why not X570 Unify, is it Tomahawk better ?


----------



## ManniX-ITA

Kha said:


> Why not X570 Unify, is it Tomahawk better ?


The Unify is more bare bone, feature-wise the Tomahawk is more like the Master.
More USB ports, 6 SATA ports, it's also newer. And Veii recommended it as well


----------



## panni

Looking at the Tomahawk threads, BIOS stability is almost the same as over here. Most of that stuff is due to early AGESA revisions.

I'll be building a couple of systems with the X570 Tomahawk soon, one with 3700X, one with 5900X, I'll report back.



ManniX-ITA said:


> feature-wise the Tomahawk is more like the Master.


How do you figure? Are we talking about the same board? It's missing most of the enthusiast features including BIOS reset buttons, Postcode, has a pretty weak backplate USB-setup, no dual BIOS. Don't get me wrong, it looks like the way to go in that price range, but I wouldn't compare it to the master.


----------



## Illined

ManniX-ITA said:


> Hey, I want a deep comparison with the Master in the coming days
> It's the other option against the Unify-X I'm considering.


Your list was:

Chipset position under the GPU
Thermal pad that must be replaced
CMOS battery position under the GPU
Hard to overclock and to get stable
Non working POST boot guard failure
Underperforming PCB memory layout on rev 1.0
Many exclusive BIOS bugs
BIOS layout, although there's worst
Slow and inconsistent BIOS releases compared to MSI/ASUS
16MB BIOS; yes it's Dual but I paid 380€ for it
Let's have a look:

Chipsetfan has better positioning, if you mount a GPU the fan won't be blocked (unless you choose a 4slot model)
Chipset temperature is being reported at around 40 degrees, significantly lower than the Master. No need to demount and repaste (as I did with the Master)
CMOS-battery is positioned lower, next to the m.2 slot. Should be able to reach it with GPU mounted
Overclocked my 3000C15 RAM to 3600C16, ran 3 cycles TM5 and found no errors. Going out later today and plan on running 12 cycles while I am away
There are options in the OC-menu of the MSI for memory training attempts, which I did not have on the Master
PCB layout for memory (although I have no inside info) was already reported to be better than on the Master
Did not find any bugs yet running the available BIOS
BIOS layout is better, but this is a personal opinion. Going to the OC-menu gives me a plethora of options. All RAM settings are together, unlike the Master. AMD overclocking is reachable from the OC-menu. Both AMD OC and AMD CBS are found, but they don't seem to share any options (how difficult is this ****, Gigabyte?!)
Can't say anything about BIOS releases
32MB BIOS chip, not dual BIOS, but recoverable if flash is corrupt (due to powerloss for example)
RGB lights on the right side of the board, which can probably be turned off. Can't be arsed to install bloatware to turn the RGB off
No debug LCD, but it does have debug lights
All the fan headers, with the exception of CPU_FAN and PUMP, can be found at the bottom
VRM heatsink felt very beefy. No heatpipe between top and left side, but should be extremely good nonetheless (according to Buildzoid)
No other annoying red lights everywhere on the PCB (like the Master did have)
It's lighter since it doesn't have a backplate. This is not an issue to me, because it made the Master much heavier and had no added incentive...
Only the top PCI-Ex16 slot is reinforced. This should not be an issue for most people. History has shown to repeat itself here, as dual graphics are slowly disappearing again (just like they did in the past)
1x8 + 1x4 CPU-powersocket. Only plugged the 1x8 in
What exactly would you like to see compared?

As far as RAM OC is concerned, I could never get it decently stable on the Master. I am hoping for the best. Just knowing that I won't have any cold boot issues anymore is fantastic!


----------



## Illined

panni said:


> How do you figure? Are we talking about the same board? It's missing most of the enthusiast features including BIOS reset buttons, Postcode, has a pretty weak backplate USB-setup, no dual BIOS. Don't get me wrong, it looks like the way to go in that price range, but I wouldn't compare it to the master.


If you have the issue that the board won't boot at all, the BIOS reset button is as useful as an elephant in kitchen: it's cool, but pretty useless. I have had the joys of using the Master for over a year and the dual BIOS has not once helped me. It's cool if you brick one of the two, but recoverable with the Q-flash+. I eventually set it to run as single BIOS. You are absolutely right though, the Master has more features. I originally bought it because it was said to be a solid board, good PCB, good VRM. I didn't use all the features it had and the PCB didn't turn out to be all that great anyway.

The most important feature a motherboard can have, for me, is that when I press the power button it will turn on. The Master did not offer me this feature. If it won't even turn on randomly, then how trustworthy are any of the other features? Gigabyte had crappy boards previous two generations and everyone thought they turned it around. They didn't.


----------



## ManniX-ITA

Illined said:


> Your list was:
> 
> Chipset position under the GPU
> Thermal pad that must be replaced
> CMOS battery position under the GPU
> Hard to overclock and to get stable
> Non working POST boot guard failure
> Underperforming PCB memory layout on rev 1.0
> Many exclusive BIOS bugs
> BIOS layout, although there's worst
> Slow and inconsistent BIOS releases compared to MSI/ASUS
> 16MB BIOS; yes it's Dual but I paid 380€ for it
> Let's have a look:
> 
> Chipsetfan has better positioning, if you mount a GPU the fan won't be blocked (unless you choose a 4slot model)
> Chipset temperature is being reported at around 40 degrees, significantly lower than the Master. No need to demount and repaste (as I did with the Master)
> CMOS-battery is positioned lower, next to the m.2 slot. Should be able to reach it with GPU mounted
> Overclocked my 3000C15 RAM to 3600C16, ran 3 cycles TM5 and found no errors. Going out later today and plan on running 12 cycles while I am away
> There are options in the OC-menu of the MSI for memory training attempts, which I did not have on the Master
> PCB layout for memory (although I have no inside info) was already reported to be better than on the Master
> Did not find any bugs yet running the available BIOS
> BIOS layout is better, but this is a personal opinion. Going to the OC-menu gives me a plethora of options. All RAM settings are together, unlike the Master. AMD overclocking is reachable from the OC-menu. Both AMD OC and AMD CBS are found, but they don't seem to share any options (how difficult is this ****, Gigabyte?!)
> Can't say anything about BIOS releases
> 32MB BIOS chip, not dual BIOS, but recoverable if flash is corrupt (due to powerloss for example)
> RGB lights on the right side of the board, which can probably be turned off. Can't be arsed to install bloatware to turn the RGB off
> No debug LCD, but it does have debug lights
> All the fan headers, with the exception of CPU_FAN and PUMP, can be found at the bottom
> VRM heatsink felt very beefy. No heatpipe between top and left side, but should be extremely good nonetheless (according to Buildzoid)
> No other annoying red lights everywhere on the PCB (like the Master did have)
> It's lighter since it doesn't have a backplate. This is not an issue to me, because it made the Master much heavier and had no added incentive...
> Only the top PCI-Ex16 slot is reinforced. This should not be an issue for most people. History has shown to repeat itself here, as dual graphics are slowly disappearing again (just like they did in the past)
> 1x8 + 1x4 CPU-powersocket. Only plugged the 1x8 in
> What exactly would you like to see compared?
> 
> As far as RAM OC is concerned, I could never get it decently stable on the Master. I am hoping for the best. Just knowing that I won't have any cold boot issues anymore is fantastic!


40c chipset temp? Wow...

That's already a lot of info thanks.
I think I would miss only the debug LCD but considering how limited is the usefulness not that much.

I'd wish to know if & how is easier to OC and get it stable.
So just let's us know how it goes. That the memory is easier to OC is already a good info and fitting with those which already moved to MSI.




panni said:


> Looking at the Tomahawk threads, BIOS stability is almost the same as over here. Most of that stuff is due to early AGESA revisions.
> 
> I'll be building a couple of systems with the X570 Tomahawk soon, one with 3700X, one with 5900X, I'll report back.
> 
> 
> How do you figure? Are we talking about the same board? It's missing most of the enthusiast features including BIOS reset buttons, Postcode, has a pretty weak backplate USB-setup, no dual BIOS. Don't get me wrong, it looks like the way to go in that price range, but I wouldn't compare it to the master.


Nice, let us know then!
From what I've read many things are shared but not all.
Hard to say for me, I'm just lurking the threads and reddit.
But I've seen quite a rise in complaints lately about MSI BIOS releases.

No it wasn't a comparison against the Master, it was against the Unify.
Meaning the Tomahawk is less bare-bone than the Unify, more close to the Master (like SATA ports and USB).

I love those things from the Master as I liked them from my former Z87X-OC. Very cool & nice.
But I've found both boards to have a less than average oc potential and lots of issues, struggling for stability.
My previous Z87X-OC was ashamed by a cheap ASRock 
So what's the point? Maybe I'm exaggerating but I feel it's like a Ferrari with a FIAT engine.
My opinion of course, I could be wrong.


----------



## Nicked_Wicked

Starting to look into the Unify or Unify X as well, getting tired of all the issues with the Master. What is the difference between the 2 other than the fact that the X version seems to be heavily optimized for dual channel RAM? Also I wonder if they use the new AX210 chip, and the newest i225 ethernet chip or will they use Realtek for ethernet?


----------



## Kha

Nicked_Wicked said:


> Starting to look into the Unify or Unify X as well, getting tired of all the issues with the Master. What is the difference between the 2 other than the fact that the X version seems to be heavily optimized for dual channel RAM? Also I wonder if they use the new AX210 chip, and the newest i225 ethernet chip or will they use Realtek for ethernet?


Realtek® 8125B-CG 2.5G LAN is present on kinda all MSI boards, apart of the ACE, which has both Intel and Realtek.


----------



## MyUsername

Well after you guys talking about MSI Tomahawk, I thought sod it I'll buy one. I have got next week off as holiday anyway, I planned for Cyberpunk, but as that's delayed I need something to tinker with, hopefully this will quench my curiosity. I blame you guys lol.

Besides my mate needs a motherboard to go with his 3900x he's buying off me.

Edit: Cancelled and gone for the Unify.


----------



## kazukun

foylemaa said:


> Has anyone with an X570 Master have issues with controlling the RBG on the ram sticks? Ever since I updated my BIOS to F31E and installed my 5950X I cant control the ram RGB with The G.Skill software or RGB Fusion.


5950X,X570 AORUSXTREME BIOS F31e
I'm experiencing the same symptoms.


----------



## ManniX-ITA

kazukun said:


> 5950X,X570 AORUSXTREME BIOS F31e
> I'm experiencing the same symptoms.


Unless you have a specific reason not to, best to use OpenRGB.
Works fine with v0.4 and will not slow down your system.









Releases · Adam Honse / OpenRGB · GitLab


Open source RGB lighting control that doesn't depend on manufacturer software. For Windows, Linux, MacOS. ASUS, ASRock, Corsair, G.Skill, Gigabyte, HyperX, MSI, Razer, ThermalTake, and more...




gitlab.com





The RGB software from G.Skill and GB are using a driver which will steal 3-5% of your performances.
At least till a while ago was like that.


----------



## panni

ManniX-ITA said:


> Unless you have a specific reason not to, best to use OpenRGB.
> Works fine with v0.4 and will not slow down your system.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Releases · Adam Honse / OpenRGB · GitLab
> 
> 
> Open source RGB lighting control that doesn't depend on manufacturer software. For Windows, Linux, MacOS. ASUS, ASRock, Corsair, G.Skill, Gigabyte, HyperX, MSI, Razer, ThermalTake, and more...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gitlab.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The RGB software from G.Skill and GB are using a driver which will steal 3-5% of your performances.
> At least till a while ago was like that.


Have they fixed the RGB states for GB motherboards? I tested OpenRGB a couple of weeks ago and the RGB settings didn't stick at all for the motherboard lights of the Pro.


----------



## ManniX-ITA

panni said:


> Have they fixed the RGB states for GB motherboards? I tested OpenRGB a couple of weeks ago and the RGB settings didn't stick at all for the motherboard lights of the Pro.


Let me check, I think I've seen the board lights changing but it's below the desk and I'm not sure.


----------



## ManniX-ITA

ManniX-ITA said:


> Let me check, I think I've seen the board lights changing but it's below the desk and I'm not sure.


No there are issues, only Direct works.
But it's messed up, green lights as red and red as green.


----------



## panni

ManniX-ITA said:


> No there are issues, only Direct works.
> But it's messed up, green lights as red and red as green.


Yeah for me the profiles didn't work for the GB lights. Loading a saved profile resulted in basically no profile being applied and random colors being set. That's a bummer.


----------



## Kha

@Illined , can you please test this Max CPU Boost Clock Override ? It's the Auto OC and should go up to +500 Mhz. Some MSI users are reporting insane boosts in excess of 5.2 ghz, compared to the normal 5.05 ghz we can get via Gigabyte and rest.

That if you have a Ryzen 5000, at 3000 series apparently it doesn't do nothing or, well, almost nohing.


----------



## ljmadness

ManniX-ITA said:


> I have the G.Skill F4-4000C16-16GTZR; they are working a little weird but I think it's my AORUS Master the issue.
> Same kit with another AORUS Master Rel 1.0 are working much better; could be also my kit is not the best binning.
> Have to see how it goes with a 5000 or another board to really know.


How is G.Skill F4-4000C16-16GTZR different than the new trident z neo? I am getting tired of tinkering with my 3200mhc cl14 ram to 3800mhz, so I am thinking about just buying another kit that is rated for 4000mhz and call it a day, not sure if I want to wait for the trident z neon since it has the same cas latency as the F4-4000cl16 you have


----------



## ManniX-ITA

ljmadness said:


> How is G.Skill F4-4000C16-16GTZR different than the new trident z neo?


This is a Trident Z RGB kit instead of Neo; supposedly they are "better".









F4-4000C16D-32GTZRA-G.SKILL International Enterprise Co., Ltd.


G.SKILL




www.gskill.com





In theory would mean better binning for the Samsung B-Die ICs but I presume the differences are minimal if any...
For sure they are aesthetically different, the heat-spreader is full black instead of half black/half aluminum.

From what they said the Neo module has the same timings but I'm not sure if it's 1.40V.


----------



## Kha

ManniX-ITA said:


> This is a Trident Z RGB kit instead of Neo; supposedly they are "better".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> F4-4000C16D-32GTZRA-G.SKILL International Enterprise Co., Ltd.
> 
> 
> G.SKILL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.gskill.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In theory would mean better binning for the Samsung B-Die ICs but I presume the differences are minimal if any...
> For sure they are aesthetically different, the heat-spreader is full black instead of half black/half aluminum.
> 
> From what they said the Neo module has the same timings but I'm not sure if it's 1.40V.


This F4-4000C16D-32GTZR what voltage needs at 4000 ? 

Edit, I think you linked the 32 gb version, no ? The 16 appears to have 1.4, I think.









F4-4000C16D-16GTZRA-G.SKILL International Enterprise Co., Ltd.


G.SKILL




www.gskill.com


----------



## ManniX-ITA

Kha said:


> This F4-4000C16D-32GTZR what voltage needs at 4000 ?
> 
> Edit, I think you linked the 32 gb version, no ? The 16 appears to have 1.4, I think.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> F4-4000C16D-16GTZRA-G.SKILL International Enterprise Co., Ltd.
> 
> 
> G.SKILL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.gskill.com


Same for the 2x16GB version, needs 1.40V for 4000CL16.


----------



## Kha

ManniX-ITA said:


> Same for the 2x16GB version, needs 1.40V for 4000CL16.


Just tested my









F4-4000C17D-16GTRS-G.SKILL International Enterprise Co., Ltd.


G.SKILL




www.gskill.com





and can do easily 4000 16-16-16-32 at 1.4v. Possibly even under 1.4


----------



## Kha

But nope. 1.39v results in failed memtest


----------



## ManniX-ITA

Kha said:


> Just tested my
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> F4-4000C17D-16GTRS-G.SKILL International Enterprise Co., Ltd.
> 
> 
> G.SKILL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.gskill.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and can do easily 4000 16-16-16-32 at 1.4v. Possibly even under 1.4


Depends on the IC, some timings are scaling with voltage.
For Samsung B-Die the CL and RFC needs voltage to be tight.
These are only tested timings, you could be lucky and me unlucky and your kit could be better than mine.

Eg. at 1.40V I can't go lower than RFC 288. At 1.45V it works at 272.


----------



## Kha

@ManniX-ITA looky here:

I asked the GerardFraser dude from MSI Tomahawk forums to make a higher than +200 offset test. Guess what ?










My note: this for me is the final nail in the coffin of Gigabyte. I am out lol.


----------



## Dan Hot

ManniX-ITA said:


> This is a Trident Z RGB kit instead of Neo; supposedly they are "better".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> F4-4000C16D-32GTZRA-G.SKILL International Enterprise Co., Ltd.
> 
> 
> G.SKILL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.gskill.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In theory would mean better binning for the Samsung B-Die ICs but I presume the differences are minimal if any...
> For sure they are aesthetically different, the heat-spreader is full black instead of half black/half aluminum.
> 
> From what they said the Neo module has the same timings but I'm not sure if it's 1.40V.


QVL:

ASRock
ASUS
EVGA
MSI
Creee


----------



## ManniX-ITA

Kha said:


> @ManniX-ITA looky here:
> 
> I asked the GerardFraser from MSI Tomahawk forums to make a higher than +200 offset test. Guess what lol ?
> 
> View attachment 2465205


It's promising but is there for real an improvement in performances?
Because with Ryzen a higher clock does not necessarily result in an higher IPC.


----------



## Alastair

So I've been messing around with my 3800X these past few days. And Ive been having one heck of a time trying to OC it. And not a good heck of a time. Coming from my experience with Vishera which would eat volts for breakfast and poop out MHZ out the other end, Matisse is turning out to be a VERY different beast to me. Although I knew that would be the case when I jumped into ryzen.

But I wanted to share my progress with you guys and get any input from you that you may have to offer. I am not super experienced with Ryzen. And all my knowledge on Vishera and various FX platforms are well.... pointless to say the least. So if there are any glaringly obvious flaws in my settings be sure to point them out I wont be offended.

So if it doesn't show in my sig, my rig is GHOST and consists of:
3800X
Aorus X570 Pro Wifi F22
32GB (8GBX4) Avexir Core 2 3600MHz 18-20-20-44 1.35V (Thaiphoon identifies these as B-Die A2's screenshot below)
Vega 64 LC
And this is all under a custom loop which consists of a Raystorm on the CPU, Fullcover on the Vega and 280+360 rads. (Usually see around 60-70c at 4450 at room temps*see below)
Ive had this cpu for almost a year and I have been running it like this for most of the time. I've been too lazy to dabble in the overclocks because it was just so good at stock. But with 5000 series here I want to try close the gap a bit.









*So Stock+XMP gave me around 5200CB R20 with 525-530 single.
*4450MHz CCX1 4425MHz CCX2 @ 1.35V on cpu svi2tfn (or ~1.38Vcore) VDD18= 1.84 and VDDP= 0.94 with turbo LLC (As close to flat vdroop as I can get) gave me ~5400CB R20 and 515-520 single. I tested this for a little over an hour in Handbrake while doing work and it turned out perfect so I am calling this one stable for now. Usually Handbrake shows things within an hour or so for me so I am happy with it for now. And I primarily use this machine for gaming so it doesn't need to be protein folding stable. Just gaming stable. Anyways I havent messed around a HUGE amount. I tried tweaking VDD18 and VDDP but it didn't seem to help stabilize CCX2 to 4450. If anyone can assist in getting that last 25MHz out of CCX2 for all core 4450 that would be great. I have targeted 1.35V as my maximum comfortable voltage on svi2tfn. I looked at what the cpu was getting at stock and at PBO 1X it was getting around 1.33-1.34V for all core workloads so I made 1.35V my comfortable limit. If I can go further I would like to. But I don't want to damage the chip. I don't need it to last 10 years. But I don't want it degraded in 6 months time.

*So far messing with PBO I have just done the quick 0,0,1 EDC and +200 and ive seen 16t boosts to 4350 with a ~5300CB R20, best result being with -0.0325V offset. Again very quick testing by using quick CB runs. But anything more or less than -0.0325V offset scores lower in CB R20. 1T boost hit 4650MHz. I have noticed in this configuration single threaded is completely bugged. But thats probably because I went straight 0.0.1 on the EDC bug. I'll adjust the PPT and stuff and see if that improves it later. Now what I am thinking of doing to get a LITTLE bit more out of PBO is to roll back to a F12 as with F12 I could get an entire 1 whole MHZ on the BCLK for 101 x whatever to just get a little more performance. I cant even get 1MHz BCLK on F22 or F31. Which means in ST 101x46.5= almost 4696MHz for 1T and 4393MHz for 16T.

*Now Fclk and memory has been a whole lot harder to mess with, and reading this thread it seems the Aorus boards have been a bit of a pain in this regard. I can set 3666MHz DRAM with 1833MHz Fclk and it seems to run fine. 3733MHz with 1866FCLK and I can boot into windows but it isnt stable. If anyone can give me guidance on voltages to try and help get me to 3733/1866 that would be great. I am pretty sure the memory will do 3800 no issues but I don't think this has 1900MHz FCLK in it but would like to get there if I can. I am not sure what combination of SOCvcore and VDDG and VDDP to use. So any guidance there would be awesome.

Thanks guys.

EDIT: I am still getting used to the new OCN (Not as good as Huddler but WAY better than Vbullitin OCN) BUT WHERE IS THE RIGBUILDER? I cant find it?


----------



## Kha

Alastair said:


> So I've been messing around with my 3800X these past few days. And Ive been having one heck of a time trying to OC it. And not a good heck of a time. Coming from my experience with Vishera which would eat volts for breakfast and poop out MHZ out the other end, Matisse is turning out to be a VERY different beast to me. Although I knew that would be the case when I jumped into ryzen.
> 
> But I wanted to share my progress with you guys and get any input from you that you may have to offer. I am not super experienced with Ryzen. And all my knowledge on Vishera and various FX platforms are well.... pointless to say the least. So if there are any glaringly obvious flaws in my settings be sure to point them out I wont be offended.
> 
> So if it doesn't show in my sig, my rig is GHOST and consists of:
> 3800X
> Aorus X570 Pro Wifi F22
> 32GB (8GBX4) Avexir Core 2 3600MHz 18-20-20-44 1.35V (Thaiphoon identifies these as B-Die A2's screenshot below)
> Vega 64 LC
> And this is all under a custom loop which consists of a Raystorm on the CPU, Fullcover on the Vega and 280+360 rads. (Usually see around 60-70c at 4450 at room temps*see below)
> Ive had this cpu for almost a year and I have been running it like this for most of the time. I've been too lazy to dabble in the overclocks because it was just so good at stock. But with 5000 series here I want to try close the gap a bit.
> View attachment 2465202
> 
> 
> *So Stock+XMP gave me around 5200CB R20 with 525-530 single.
> *4450MHz CCX1 4425MHz CCX2 @ 1.35V on cpu svi2tfn (or ~1.38Vcore) VDD18= 1.84 and VDDP= 0.94 with turbo LLC (As close to flat vdroop as I can get) gave me ~5400CB R20 and 515-520 single. I tested this for a little over an hour in Handbrake while doing work and it turned out perfect so I am calling this one stable for now. Usually Handbrake shows things within an hour or so for me so I am happy with it for now. And I primarily use this machine for gaming so it doesn't need to be protein folding stable. Just gaming stable. Anyways I havent messed around a HUGE amount. I tried tweaking VDD18 and VDDP but it didn't seem to help stabilize CCX2 to 4450. If anyone can assist in getting that last 25MHz out of CCX2 for all core 4450 that would be great. I have targeted 1.35V as my maximum comfortable voltage on svi2tfn. I looked at what the cpu was getting at stock and at PBO 1X it was getting around 1.33-1.34V for all core workloads so I made 1.35V my comfortable limit. If I can go further I would like to. But I don't want to damage the chip. I don't need it to last 10 years. But I don't want it degraded in 6 months time.
> 
> *So far messing with PBO I have just done the quick 0,0,1 EDC and +200 and ive seen 16t boosts to 4350 with a ~5300CB R20, best result being with -0.0325V offset. Again very quick testing by using quick CB runs. But anything more or less than -0.0325V offset scores lower in CB R20. 1T boost hit 4650MHz. I have noticed in this configuration single threaded is completely bugged. But thats probably because I went straight 0.0.1 on the EDC bug. I'll adjust the PPT and stuff and see if that improves it later. Now what I am thinking of doing to get a LITTLE bit more out of PBO is to roll back to a F12 as with F12 I could get an entire 1 whole MHZ on the BCLK for 101 x whatever to just get a little more performance. I cant even get 1MHz BCLK on F22 or F31. Which means in ST 101x46.5= almost 4696MHz for 1T and 4393MHz for 16T.
> 
> *Now Fclk and memory has been a whole lot harder to mess with, and reading this thread it seems the Aorus boards have been a bit of a pain in this regard. I can set 3666MHz DRAM with 1833MHz Fclk and it seems to run fine. 3733MHz with 1866FCLK and I can boot into windows but it isnt stable. If anyone can give me guidance on voltages to try and help get me to 3733/1866 that would be great. I am pretty sure the memory will do 3800 no issues but I don't think this has 1900MHz FCLK in it but would like to get there if I can. I am not sure what combination of SOCvcore and VDDG and VDDP to use. So any guidance there would be awesome.
> 
> Thanks guys.


Not bad but why this desire to overclock all cores ? You lose a ton of ST boost this way and the heat / consumption is astronomical too. The way I see it, all core OC would be beneficial only in heavy MT situations, which, truth to be said, are quite rare if you don't do creation stuff. If you do, then just forget what I said


----------



## Kha

ManniX-ITA said:


> It's promising but is there for real an improvement in performances?
> Because with Ryzen a higher clock does not necessarily result in an higher IPC.


Maybe but the thing is that the guy told me he has a 37$ cooler.  Imagine what it can be done with serious cooling and tweaking lol.


----------



## ManniX-ITA

Alastair said:


> So I've been messing around with my 3800X these past few days. And Ive been having one heck of a time trying to OC it. And not a good heck of a time. Coming from my experience with Vishera which would eat volts for breakfast and poop out MHZ out the other end, Matisse is turning out to be a VERY different beast to me. Although I knew that would be the case when I jumped into ryzen.
> 
> But I wanted to share my progress with you guys and get any input from you that you may have to offer. I am not super experienced with Ryzen. And all my knowledge on Vishera and various FX platforms are well.... pointless to say the least. So if there are any glaringly obvious flaws in my settings be sure to point them out I wont be offended.
> 
> So if it doesn't show in my sig, my rig is GHOST and consists of:
> 3800X
> Aorus X570 Pro Wifi F22
> 32GB (8GBX4) Avexir Core 2 3600MHz 18-20-20-44 1.35V (Thaiphoon identifies these as B-Die A2's screenshot below)
> Vega 64 LC
> And this is all under a custom loop which consists of a Raystorm on the CPU, Fullcover on the Vega and 280+360 rads. (Usually see around 60-70c at 4450 at room temps*see below)
> Ive had this cpu for almost a year and I have been running it like this for most of the time. I've been too lazy to dabble in the overclocks because it was just so good at stock. But with 5000 series here I want to try close the gap a bit.
> View attachment 2465202
> 
> 
> *So Stock+XMP gave me around 5200CB R20 with 525-530 single.
> *4450MHz CCX1 4425MHz CCX2 @ 1.35V on cpu svi2tfn (or ~1.38Vcore) VDD18= 1.84 and VDDP= 0.94 with turbo LLC (As close to flat vdroop as I can get) gave me ~5400CB R20 and 515-520 single. I tested this for a little over an hour in Handbrake while doing work and it turned out perfect so I am calling this one stable for now. Usually Handbrake shows things within an hour or so for me so I am happy with it for now. And I primarily use this machine for gaming so it doesn't need to be protein folding stable. Just gaming stable. Anyways I havent messed around a HUGE amount. I tried tweaking VDD18 and VDDP but it didn't seem to help stabilize CCX2 to 4450. If anyone can assist in getting that last 25MHz out of CCX2 for all core 4450 that would be great. I have targeted 1.35V as my maximum comfortable voltage on svi2tfn. I looked at what the cpu was getting at stock and at PBO 1X it was getting around 1.33-1.34V for all core workloads so I made 1.35V my comfortable limit. If I can go further I would like to. But I don't want to damage the chip. I don't need it to last 10 years. But I don't want it degraded in 6 months time.
> 
> *So far messing with PBO I have just done the quick 0,0,1 EDC and +200 and ive seen 16t boosts to 4350 with a ~5300CB R20, best result being with -0.0325V offset. Again very quick testing by using quick CB runs. But anything more or less than -0.0325V offset scores lower in CB R20. 1T boost hit 4650MHz. I have noticed in this configuration single threaded is completely bugged. But thats probably because I went straight 0.0.1 on the EDC bug. I'll adjust the PPT and stuff and see if that improves it later. Now what I am thinking of doing to get a LITTLE bit more out of PBO is to roll back to a F12 as with F12 I could get an entire 1 whole MHZ on the BCLK for 101 x whatever to just get a little more performance. I cant even get 1MHz BCLK on F22 or F31. Which means in ST 101x46.5= almost 4696MHz for 1T and 4393MHz for 16T.
> 
> *Now Fclk and memory has been a whole lot harder to mess with, and reading this thread it seems the Aorus boards have been a bit of a pain in this regard. I can set 3666MHz DRAM with 1833MHz Fclk and it seems to run fine. 3733MHz with 1866FCLK and I can boot into windows but it isnt stable. If anyone can give me guidance on voltages to try and help get me to 3733/1866 that would be great. I am pretty sure the memory will do 3800 no issues but I don't think this has 1900MHz FCLK in it but would like to get there if I can. I am not sure what combination of SOCvcore and VDDG and VDDP to use. So any guidance there would be awesome.
> 
> Thanks guys.
> 
> EDIT: I am still getting used to the new OCN (Not as good as Huddler but WAY better than Vbullitin OCN) BUT WHERE IS THE RIGBUILDER? I cant find it?


If you can go back to F12, it's more stable and needs less voltage.
I could run VDDG/VDDP 950/900 at IF 1900.

With the new F31e I have to run VDDG/VDDP 1100/1000 at IF 1900.
More VSOC, more performances. I'm running at 1165mV now.
But it's safe only up to 1.7V, over can be dangerous.

What is your problem with the EDC bug? Cores crashing clocks?
If that's the case you need to disable Global C States and in newer BIOSes also DF C state.

For the PBO Bug I'm using 135/90/1, if you find the right values the performances will go up.
Scalar the higher you can set, depends on the CPU. Compensate with the offset.
Higher is the scalar, longer is the boost.

The 2nd CCX is usually a lesser performer so it's likely you can't get that 25 MHz, mine as well has the same delta.
But my binning is much worse and I need at least 1.375V and it's barely stable at 4425/4400.
That was with F12a, with F31e is much less. Didn't test much but couldn't go over 4375/4350.

Check that you have enabled the L1 prefetch, UncoreOC.


----------



## ManniX-ITA

Kha said:


> Maybe but the thing is that the guy told me he has a 37$ cooler.  Imagine what it can be done with serious cooling and tweaking lol.


Yes I've seen that lol.
We need more data


----------



## Alastair

Kha said:


> Not bad but why this desire to overclock all cores ? You lose a ton of ST boost this way and the heat / consumption is astronomical too. The way I see it, all core OC would be beneficial only in heavy MT situations, which, truth to be said, are quite rare if you don't do creation stuff. If you do, then just forget what I said


My desire is the absolute best performance full stop. Not necessarily all cores. Ive been messing around with PBO AND all core. That being said I havent been messing around with PBO for long so any advice to get the most out of PBO is great. BUT from what I have observed thus far. At stock I have rarely seen my clocks go above 4.4Ghz in games. It generally settles into 4.35GHz when gaming. Depending on the game of course but 4.3-4.4 is generally where she sits. All core will give me a LITTLE more in that regard. But I am aware PBO might give me more as well. And with regards to heat and power. Heat isn't a concern. I have yet to see above 75C with the all coer setting and above 70C is usually only on a high ambient temp day.


ManniX-ITA said:


> If you can go back to F12, it's more stable and needs less voltage.
> I could run VDDG/VDDP 950/900 at IF 1900.
> 
> With the new F31e I have to run VDDG/VDDP 1100/1000 at IF 1900.
> More VSOC, more performances. I'm running at 1165mV now.
> But it's safe only up to 1.7V, over can be dangerous.
> 
> What is your problem with the EDC bug? Cores crashing clocks?
> If that's the case you need to disable Global C States and in newer BIOSes also DF C state.
> 
> For the PBO Bug I'm using 135/90/1, if you find the right values the performances will go up.
> Scalar the higher you can set, depends on the CPU. Compensate with the offset.
> Higher is the scalar, longer is the boost.
> 
> The 2nd CCX is usually a lesser performer so it's likely you can't get that 25 MHz, mine as well has the same delta.
> But my binning is much worse and I need at least 1.375V and it's barely stable at 4425/4400.
> That was with F12a, with F31e is much less. Didn't test much but couldn't go over 4375/4350.
> 
> Check that you have enabled the L1 prefetch, UncoreOC.


When I say EDC seems bugged its sitting around 2.5-3.5GHz in Cinebench 1T. Probably because I just set 0, 0, 1. I read that setting 0, 0, 1 broke CB 1T so I am sure I will get that fixed. Im currently on 5X scaler. I heard cranking it all the way can loose performance. But again still experimenting will see how I get on. 

Also whats all this talk of crackling audio? I havent NOTICED any audio crackling on my end. 

PS When I posted this at the time this was good enough for 3rd place for Vega on HWbot. And that was stock CPU. Might be able to better that now that I am tweaking CPU.


----------



## Kha

ManniX-ITA said:


> Yes I've seen that lol.
> We need more data


new data:





MSI Global English Forum


...




forum-en.msi.com





Basically, a confirmation it doesn't affect B550 Unify and Unify-X 

My note: I always thought last AGESA is pure garbage and this is the perfect confirmation.


----------



## Alastair

Browsing OCN


----------



## ManniX-ITA

Alastair said:


> My desire is the absolute best performance full stop. Not necessarily all cores. Ive been messing around with PBO AND all core. That being said I havent been messing around with PBO for long so any advice to get the most out of PBO is great. BUT from what I have observed thus far. At stock I have rarely seen my clocks go above 4.4Ghz in games. It generally settles into 4.35GHz when gaming. Depending on the game of course but 4.3-4.4 is generally where she sits. All core will give me a LITTLE more in that regard. But I am aware PBO might give me more as well. And with regards to heat and power. Heat isn't a concern. I have yet to see above 75C with the all coer setting and above 70C is usually only on a high ambient temp day.
> 
> When I say EDC seems bugged its sitting around 2.5-3.5GHz in Cinebench 1T. Probably because I just set 0, 0, 1. I read that setting 0, 0, 1 broke CB 1T so I am sure I will get that fixed. Im currently on 5X scaler. I heard cranking it all the way can loose performance. But again still experimenting will see how I get on.
> 
> Also whats all this talk of crackling audio? I havent NOTICED any audio crackling on my end.
> 
> PS When I posted this at the time this was good enough for 3rd place for Vega on HWbot. And that was stock CPU. Might be able to better that now that I am tweaking CPU.
> View attachment 2465213


Crashing single core with PBO bug is the Global C States.
Follow my advice and shouldn't crash any more.

For fine-tuning the PBO parameters use the CPU-z bench.
If you do it right you can go from you single thread CPU-z score which is probably around 535 now to 560 and over.
It's not a world apart but for games it can be appreciated.

Yes in general those will be the clocks in gaming; but you'll get more speed in single and light threaded.
This results in higher and more stable fps. It's quite a welcome difference 
I can usually sit between 4450 and 4525 in games when the cpu/cores usage is low.
Your 3800x is better so you should be able to get even more.
That's also why you don't have audio crackling issue.


----------



## Mullcom

Alastair said:


> Browsing OCN
> View attachment 2465214


What?

Skickat från min SM-G973F via Tapatalk


----------



## Mullcom

ManniX-ITA said:


> Crashing single core with PBO bug is the Global C States.
> Follow my advice and shouldn't crash any more.
> 
> For fine-tuning the PBO parameters use the CPU-z bench.
> If you do it right you can go from you single thread CPU-z score which is probably around 535 now to 560 and over.
> It's not a world apart but for games it can be appreciated.
> 
> Yes in general those will be the clocks in gaming; but you'll get more speed in single and light threaded.
> This results in higher and more stable fps. It's quite a welcome difference
> I can usually sit between 4450 and 4525 in games when the cpu/cores usage is low.
> Your 3800x is better so you should be able to get even more.
> That's also why you don't have audio crackling issue.


Are you using 1usmus power plan or amd?

Skickat från min SM-G973F via Tapatalk


----------



## ManniX-ITA

Mullcom said:


> Are you using 1usmus power plan or amd?
> 
> Skickat från min SM-G973F via Tapatalk


There's no need anymore to use 1usmus power plan, unless the AMD High Performance is not working properly.
I'm using a modified AMD HP plan for low power consumption in idle:


__
https://www.reddit.com/r/Amd/comments/eng1y8

Then I have Process Lasso switching to the Ultimate Power Plan for games and other heavy duty workload.


----------



## Mullcom

ManniX-ITA said:


> There's no need anymore to use 1usmus power plan, unless the AMD High Performance is not working properly.
> I'm using a modified AMD HP plan for low power consumption in idle:
> 
> 
> __
> https://www.reddit.com/r/Amd/comments/eng1y8
> 
> Then I have Process Lasso switching to the Ultimate Power Plan for games and other heavy duty workload.


WOW! You really want it to go to the edge all the time. Even if you not want it to boost

Skickat från min SM-G973F via Tapatalk


----------



## Alastair

ManniX-ITA said:


> Crashing single core with PBO bug is the Global C States.
> Follow my advice and shouldn't crash any more.
> 
> For fine-tuning the PBO parameters use the CPU-z bench.
> If you do it right you can go from you single thread CPU-z score which is probably around 535 now to 560 and over.
> It's not a world apart but for games it can be appreciated.
> 
> Yes in general those will be the clocks in gaming; but you'll get more speed in single and light threaded.
> This results in higher and more stable fps. It's quite a welcome difference
> I can usually sit between 4450 and 4525 in games when the cpu/cores usage is low.
> Your 3800x is better so you should be able to get even more.
> That's also why you don't have audio crackling issue.


I am busy playing planetside 2 right now and I am seeing 4500-4475 with PBO so thats nice!


----------



## ManniX-ITA

Alastair said:


> I am busy playing planetside 2 right now and I am seeing 4500-4475 with PBO so thats nice!


eheheh understandable, great game, played it a lot


----------



## Kha

ManniX-ITA said:


> eheheh understandable, great game, played it a lot


Never played it, I am more into World of Warcraft. Classic versions, not this retail rainbow fest.


----------



## ManniX-ITA

Kha said:


> Never played it, I am more into World of Warcraft. Classic versions, not this retail rainbow fest.


It's the only really massive FPS game, if you like the genre has its own charm


----------



## Kha

View attachment 2465205


Btw, looking at this, where the heck is his C20 score ? Could it be the results from this HWinfo be photoshopped ? They are almost too good to be true. The heat is basically non existant, max 62 Celsius on Tctl/Tdie on a cpu almost everyone reports as being too hot ?!

This or he has the best sample possible lol.


----------



## ManniX-ITA

Kha said:


> View attachment 2465205
> 
> 
> Btw, looking at this, where the heck is his C20 score ? Could it be the results from this HWinfo be photoshopped ? They are almost too good to be true. The heat is basically non existant, max 62 Celsius on Tctl/Tdie on a cpu almost everyone reports as being too hot ?!
> 
> This or he has the best sample possible lol.


That screenshot was probably meant to show only the max boost.
If you see the max PPT at 83W the CPU was not pushed to 100% with HWInfo open.


----------



## Kha

ManniX-ITA said:


> That screenshot was probably meant to show only the max boost.
> If you see the max PPT at 83W the CPU was not pushed to 100% with HWInfo open.


Indeed. The PPT should be in the lines of 140w for 5800x and above, right ?


----------



## ManniX-ITA

Kha said:


> Indeed. The PPT should be in the lines of 140w for 5800x and above, right ?


Depends on the workload but at 100% would be at least 110W.
I think my 3800x goes up to 135W with P95 Small FFT, 125W Large.


----------



## Kha

142 would be my 3900x max.


----------



## Alastair

ManniX-ITA said:


> If you can go back to F12, it's more stable and needs less voltage.
> I could run VDDG/VDDP 950/900 at IF 1900.
> 
> With the new F31e I have to run VDDG/VDDP 1100/1000 at IF 1900.
> More VSOC, more performances. I'm running at 1165mV now.
> But it's safe only up to 1.7V, over can be dangerous.
> 
> What is your problem with the EDC bug? Cores crashing clocks?
> If that's the case you need to disable Global C States and in newer BIOSes also DF C state.
> 
> For the PBO Bug I'm using 135/90/1, if you find the right values the performances will go up.
> Scalar the higher you can set, depends on the CPU. Compensate with the offset.
> Higher is the scalar, longer is the boost.
> 
> The 2nd CCX is usually a lesser performer so it's likely you can't get that 25 MHz, mine as well has the same delta.
> But my binning is much worse and I need at least 1.375V and it's barely stable at 4425/4400.
> That was with F12a, with F31e is much less. Didn't test much but couldn't go over 4375/4350.
> 
> Check that you have enabled the L1 prefetch, UncoreOC.


What does enaing L1 prefetch do? Are you referring to the L1 and L2 Stream HW Prefetcher in the CBS menu?


----------



## ManniX-ITA

Alastair said:


> What does enaing L1 prefetch do? Are you referring to the L1 and L2 Stream HW Prefetcher in the CBS menu?


Yes these ones, they are L1 cache settings.
Important to get good performances.


----------



## Alastair

ManniX-ITA said:


> Yes these ones, they are L1 cache settings.
> Important to get good performances.


Do I enable both L1 and L2 or just the L1?


----------



## ManniX-ITA

Alastair said:


> Do I enable both L1 and L2 or just the L1?


Yes sorry, both L1 and L2.


----------



## Alastair

And where do I detect the difference in performance? AIDA or will it appear in something like Cinebench or the CPU-z bench?


----------



## Alastair

PS Where is Rig builder where are my Rigs in my Sigs?


----------



## ManniX-ITA

Alastair said:


> And where do I detect the difference in performance? AIDA or will it appear in something like Cinebench or the CPU-z bench?


I don't remember exactly.
But I remember once I forgot to enable it and noticed a drop somewhere.
Took a while to notice they were disabled.
There should be an all around small gain.


----------



## Alastair

ManniX-ITA said:


> I don't remember exactly.
> But I remember once I forgot to enable it and noticed a drop somewhere.
> Took a while to notice they were disabled.
> There should be an all around small gain.


Also where do I find those Cstates I have to disable. I rolled back to F12


----------



## ManniX-ITA

Tweaker Menu > Advanced CPU Settings > Global C-State Control.

There's no DF C-States in F12 but you don't need it with that version.


----------



## ManniX-ITA

Despite I'm falling asleep I managed to record a video demoing OCMaestro, the custom OC tool I'm developing.
It can do the same as ASUS DOS; it's software but it's not limited to a single motherboard model  






I'll likely fall asleep very soon...


----------



## Kha

ManniX-ITA said:


> Despite I'm falling asleep I managed to record a video demoing OCMaestro, the custom OC tool I'm developing.
> It can do the same as ASUS DOS; it's software but it's not limited to a single motherboard model
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll likely fall asleep very soon...


No, don't please ! Tell me fast what board should I buy to start my silicon lottery on 5800x. The board I currently have will go bye bye tomorrow so I need to buy a new one that I'll return after I figure out the 5800x.


----------



## ManniX-ITA

LoL I'd say the Unify-X but it's probably not being on sale before the 20th...
I'd opt for a Tomahawk, which it's a board you could fall in love, or an X570 Unify.
Otherwise is getting though... last choice would be an ASUS B550 ROG


----------



## Kha

ManniX-ITA said:


> LoL I'd say the Unify-X but it's probably not being on sale before the 20th...
> I'd opt for a Tomahawk, which it's a board you could fall in love, or an X570 Unify.
> Otherwise is getting though... last choice would be an ASUS B550 ROG


How you know it's gonna be on 20th ? Based on the amazon X570 Unify date or ?


----------



## ManniX-ITA

Kha said:


> How you know it's gonna be on 20th ? Based on the amazon X570 Unify date or ?


No because Veii said it


----------



## Kha

ManniX-ITA said:


> No because Veii said it


woot, where ?!


----------



## ManniX-ITA

Here:









NEW!!! DRAM Calculator for Ryzen™ 1.7.3 (overclocking...


The Unify-X has three Gen 4 M.2 slots according to the MSI website. I'm considering it too, seems a decent trade-off to have 3 x M.2 directly connected to the CPU and better memory OC vs GPU limited to x8 and 4 x SATA ports. But you need a PCIe 4.0 GPU to avoid fps loss. And of course you'll...




www.overclock.net





He said after the 20th...

Looks like it's getting also some very good VRM at 90A, the B550 Aorus Master has 70A:









B550 VRM DB sheet


시트1 Feedback : [email protected] Don't requst permission / You can leave comment :) Product,Price,Config,Phase Type,VRM Type,MOSFET (Vcore),PWM Controller,LAN,Wireless LAN,Audio ASUS ROG STRIX B550-XE Gaming WiFi,$ 330,14+2,Dual-Output,DrMOS,TI X95410RR 90A,ASP1405i (7+1),Intel I225-V (2.5...




docs.google.com


----------



## Kha

ManniX-ITA said:


> Here:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NEW!!! DRAM Calculator for Ryzen™ 1.7.3 (overclocking...
> 
> 
> The Unify-X has three Gen 4 M.2 slots according to the MSI website. I'm considering it too, seems a decent trade-off to have 3 x M.2 directly connected to the CPU and better memory OC vs GPU limited to x8 and 4 x SATA ports. But you need a PCIe 4.0 GPU to avoid fps loss. And of course you'll...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.overclock.net
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He said after the 20th...
> 
> Looks like it's getting also some very good VRM at 90A, the B550 Aorus Master has 70A:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> B550 VRM DB sheet
> 
> 
> 시트1 Feedback : [email protected] Don't requst permission / You can leave comment :) Product,Price,Config,Phase Type,VRM Type,MOSFET (Vcore),PWM Controller,LAN,Wireless LAN,Audio ASUS ROG STRIX B550-XE Gaming WiFi,$ 330,14+2,Dual-Output,DrMOS,TI X95410RR 90A,ASP1405i (7+1),Intel I225-V (2.5...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> docs.google.com


Knew about the 90A VRM, told you earlier I think.


----------



## ManniX-ITA

Kha said:


> Knew about the 90A VRM, told you earlier I think.


Yeah, you are right.
It'd be the best option honestly, if only was already available...


----------



## Kha

ManniX-ITA said:


> Yeah, you are right.
> It'd be the best option honestly, if only was already available...


We'll get it np.


----------



## panni

OK 5900X is in on F31e.

Without any tuning besides setting RAM to 3600 and IF to 1800 I see 4950 MHz max boost.









Didn't set any voltages except DDR at 1.4V. Pretty neat in my opinion.

The only thing that bothers me a little is that I tried using the same memory settings as before for 3800/1900 and couldn't boot at all, even not with 18-20-20-72, subtimings auto.
Tried VDDG 1000, VDDP 950 once, but no dice. I believe this BIOS version doesn't have the "XMP High Frequency Support", which set some voltages automatically, especially VSOC, which is now hovering at an extremely low 0.975V idle.

Currently running a test-run of OCCT to see whether this may actually be a stable IF right now.

I'll commence testing at the weekend.

Edit: Debug LEDs froze at MEM, hovered back to CPU from time to time during the 10 minute 3800 test run.
Edit 2: SOC Uncore explicitly off right now.
Edit 3: The memory timings are semi-optimized - those were my safe timings for 3800 before.
Edit 4: Yep, that's definitely more load on the VRM compared to the 3700X. I can hear a slight coil whine; thought it was the pump, first.
Edit 5: That's stable. No WHEA, no crackling in Youtube while running OCCT either, will test semi-idle + Zoom tomorrow, which is where I always had occasional minor crackling with F30 and 3700X. @ManniX-ITA VDroop seems to be better than before, is that possible? 0.975V vs. 0.9688V under load isn't nearly as much as before.

*Attention everyone who's using Argus monitor and is doing an in-place swap to Zen3*
Make sure to update it to 5.2.03, otherwise it won't properly detect the CPU temperature and _WILL NOT_ spin up the fans depending on how it's set up.


----------



## wirx

I have 3800x, X570 master, MSI 3090 Trio X with EVGA 500W Bios and I installed 4x8GB Patriot Viper 4400Mhz CL19 RAM there, before i used 2x16GB Crucial 4000Mhz Ballistix
I got quite easily IF to 1900 and configured RAM with DRAM calculator to 3800MHz. Windows boots fine and there was no errors until I start games with videocard overclock.
Some games what were before very easily to crash with RAM clocking, crash now almost always with videocard clock. But If I run those games without oveclocking videocard they work fine.
Problems are with NFS Heat, Fortnite, Watchdogs and probably some more. I run different memorytests like Aida and Memtest64 over 1 hour, 0 problems. But when I run NFS Heat, it will crash less than 1 minute..always. So I tried to lower IF to 1800 and auto, lower RAM speed to 3600, 3000, 2600, tried default memory profiles, added more VSOC (1,15V), VDDG (1.075), etc voltages, but still always after videocard overclock game crashes. (At screenshot time voltages are auto, seems to working best) Before with 2x Ballistix I run games usually +120 GPU and +700 mem, but now it crashes even +75 GPU and +0 mem. Haven't seen it crash now with stock clocks, but mybe I havent played enough time.
I recently updated BIOS F30 to F31e, can this be a problem?
What I do wrong?








AMD Ryzen 7 3800X @ 4373.98 MHz - CPU-Z VALIDATOR


[gf3nch] Validated Dump by GAMER (2020-11-13 01:16:10) - MB: Gigabyte X570 AORUS MASTER - RAM: 32768 MB




valid.x86.fr


----------



## panni

I'd go lower with VDDP, something like 950 mV. VSOC might need a bump. But if your games work fine without the videocard OC, I'd leave the OC be. It's a 3090 and pretty much maxed out as-is.
You could try setting your PCIE to 3.0 if you haven't already.

Did someone just post something about his unstable GPU OC and the post got deleted? ***.
Reappeared. Weird.


----------



## KedarWolf

Maxon - Downloads


All Maxon products are available as free, fully functional trials. To use the application you will have to register for a Maxon account and accept our EULA.




www.maxon.net





Scroll down to the Cinebench Release 23 Installers, new benchmark.


----------



## ManniX-ITA

panni said:


> OK 5900X is in on F31e.
> 
> Without any tuning besides setting RAM to 3600 and IF to 1800 I see 4950 MHz max boost.
> View attachment 2465248
> 
> 
> Didn't set any voltages except DDR at 1.4V. Pretty neat in my opinion.
> 
> The only thing that bothers me a little is that I tried using the same memory settings as before for 3800/1900 and couldn't boot at all, even not with 18-20-20-72, subtimings auto.
> Tried VDDG 1000, VDDP 950 once, but no dice. I believe this BIOS version doesn't have the "XMP High Frequency Support", which set some voltages automatically, especially VSOC, which is now hovering at an extremely low 0.975V idle.
> 
> Currently running a test-run of OCCT to see whether this may actually be a stable IF right now.
> 
> I'll commence testing at the weekend.
> 
> Edit: Debug LEDs froze at MEM, hovered back to CPU from time to time during the 10 minute 3800 test run.
> Edit 2: SOC Uncore explicitly off right now.
> Edit 3: The memory timings are semi-optimized - those were my safe timings for 3800 before.
> Edit 4: Yep, that's definitely more load on the VRM compared to the 3700X. I can hear a slight coil whine; thought it was the pump, first.
> Edit 5: That's stable. No WHEA, no crackling in Youtube while running OCCT either, will test semi-idle + Zoom tomorrow, which is where I always had occasional minor crackling with F30 and 3700X. @ManniX-ITA VDroop seems to be better than before, is that possible? 0.975V vs. 0.9688V under load isn't nearly as much as before.
> 
> *Attention everyone who's using Argus monitor and is doing an in-place swap to Zen3*
> Make sure to update it to 5.2.03, otherwise it won't properly detect the CPU temperature and _WILL NOT_ spin up the fans depending on how it's set up.


Thanks for the feedback!
Yes the LLC is requested by the CPU so a different behavior is expected.



wirx said:


> I have 3800x, X570 master, MSI 3090 Trio X with EVGA 500W Bios and I installed 4x8GB Patriot Viper 4400Mhz CL19 RAM there, before i used 2x16GB Crucial 4000Mhz Ballistix
> I got quite easily IF to 1900 and configured RAM with DRAM calculator to 3800MHz. Windows boots fine and there was no errors until I start games with videocard overclock.
> Some games what were before very easily to crash with RAM clocking, crash now almost always with videocard clock. But If I run those games without oveclocking videocard they work fine.
> Problems are with NFS Heat, Fortnite, Watchdogs and probably some more. I run different memorytests like Aida and Memtest64 over 1 hour, 0 problems. But when I run NFS Heat, it will crash less than 1 minute..always. So I tried to lower IF to 1800 and auto, lower RAM speed to 3600, 3000, 2600, tried default memory profiles, added more VSOC (1,15V), VDDG (1.075), etc voltages, but still always after videocard overclock game crashes. (At screenshot time voltages are auto, seems to working best) Before with 2x Ballistix I run games usually +120 GPU and +700 mem, but now it crashes even +75 GPU and +0 mem. Haven't seen it crash now with stock clocks, but mybe I havent played enough time.
> I recently updated BIOS F30 to F31e, can this be a problem?
> What I do wrong?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AMD Ryzen 7 3800X @ 4373.98 MHz - CPU-Z VALIDATOR
> 
> 
> [gf3nch] Validated Dump by GAMER (2020-11-13 01:16:10) - MB: Gigabyte X570 AORUS MASTER - RAM: 32768 MB
> 
> 
> 
> 
> valid.x86.fr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2465251


Your VSOC is too low, if you want to keep 1100 VDDP best you set it at 1150mV.
Otherwise you'll get crashes.
But indeed your VDDP is probably too high set it at 1000mV.

Better to set VSOC at 1100 and VDDP at 1000.



panni said:


> I'd go lower with VDDP, something like 950 mV. VSOC might need a bump. But if your games work fine without the videocard OC, I'd leave the OC be. It's a 3090 and pretty much maxed out as-is.
> You could try setting your PCIE to 3.0 if you haven't already.
> 
> Did someone just post something about his unstable GPU OC and the post got deleted? ***.


I still see it, maybe a glitch in the matrix....


----------



## Kha

Morning. @ManniX-ITA This Curve Optimizer puzzles me a quite alot. The more I read about it, the less I understand lol.


----------



## Morph3R

For the guys who are considering moving to 2nd gen x570 boards (e.g. ASUS Dark Hero) strictly for memory overclocking reason:


----------



## panni

ManniX-ITA said:


> Thanks for the feedback!
> Yes the LLC is requested by the CPU so a different behavior is expected.
> 
> 
> 
> Your VSOC is too low, if you want to keep 1100 VDDP best you set it at 1150mV.
> Otherwise you'll get crashes.
> But indeed your VDDP is probably too high set it at 1000mV.
> 
> Better to set VSOC at 1100 and VDDP at 1000.
> 
> 
> 
> I still see it, maybe a glitch in the matrix....


OK this is getting a little ridiculous. I still have very slight audio popping in Zoom, even with the 5900X. Is this just a combination of Windows 10 2004 and Ryzen? Or is this a generic 2004 problem?
I have DF C-States on, and I'm pretty sure the popping comes from low frequency states from the CPU, but I've never experienced this prior F30/F31e; with F6b it was inexistant. I can't blame it on the BIOS change, though, as I've also upgraded to Windows 10 2004 at around the same time I started testing the new BIOS releases.


----------



## Mullcom

panni said:


> OK this is getting a little ridiculous. I still have very slight audio popping in Zoom, even with the 5900X. Is this just a combination of Windows 10 2004 and Ryzen? Or is this a generic 2004 problem?
> I have DF C-States on, and I'm pretty sure the popping comes from low frequency states from the CPU, but I've never experienced this prior F30/F31e; with F6b it was inexistant. I can't blame it on the BIOS change, though, as I've also upgraded to Windows 10 2004 at around the same time I started testing the new BIOS releases.


Maybe try to update bios agean from dos boot and reinstall windows after that. 

Some times things solving with doing stuff twice. 

Skickat från min SM-G973F via Tapatalk


----------



## ManniX-ITA

panni said:


> OK this is getting a little ridiculous. I still have very slight audio popping in Zoom, even with the 5900X. Is this just a combination of Windows 10 2004 and Ryzen? Or is this a generic 2004 problem?
> I have DF C-States on, and I'm pretty sure the popping comes from low frequency states from the CPU, but I've never experienced this prior F30/F31e; with F6b it was inexistant. I can't blame it on the BIOS change, though, as I've also upgraded to Windows 10 2004 at around the same time I started testing the new BIOS releases.


It's the Ryzen had it since day one on Win10 and I think it was 1803.
Depends on your specific sample...
Test with Global and DF C States disabled to see if it goes away.


----------



## panni

ManniX-ITA said:


> It's the Ryzen had it since day one on Win10 and I think it was 1803.
> Depends on your specific sample...
> Test with Global and DF C States disabled to see if it goes away.


I didn't have it with the 3700X on F6b. Definitely not. It's either the new AGESA, a chipset/driver combo, changes to the power plans and/or the combination with 10 2004.


----------



## Yuke

panni said:


> OK this is getting a little ridiculous. I still have very slight audio popping in Zoom, even with the 5900X. Is this just a combination of Windows 10 2004 and Ryzen? Or is this a generic 2004 problem?
> I have DF C-States on, and I'm pretty sure the popping comes from low frequency states from the CPU, but I've never experienced this prior F30/F31e; with F6b it was inexistant. I can't blame it on the BIOS change, though, as I've also upgraded to Windows 10 2004 at around the same time I started testing the new BIOS releases.


Windows problem imho (AMD/Intel/Desktop/Laptops), posted about it a few days ago. Does NOT go away with:


Stock everything
Hardcore voltages for VSOC/VDDP/VDDG
Switch between Soundcards
Whatever mannix told me to do lol

Its plain and simple broken.


----------



## panni

Yuke said:


> Windows problem imho (AMD/Intel/Desktop/Laptops), posted about it a few days ago. Does NOT go away with:
> 
> 
> Stock everything
> Hardcore voltages for VSOC/VDDP/VDDG
> Switch between Soundcards
> Whatever mannix told me to do lol
> 
> Its plain and simple broken.


Oh, I wasn't aware it's also the case with Intel. That pretty much settles it for me. Trying 20H2 later today.


----------



## ManniX-ITA

Yuke said:


> Windows problem imho (AMD/Intel/Desktop/Laptops), posted about it a few days ago. Does NOT go away with:
> 
> 
> Stock everything
> Hardcore voltages for VSOC/VDDP/VDDG
> Switch between Soundcards
> Whatever mannix told me to do lol
> 
> Its plain and simple broken.


Yes your problem could be more generic, Win10 has a lot of issues with audio and v2004 made it worse.
But panni didn't had it with the 3700x; I'm assuming in that case is not a Windows problem but his Ryzen.

The new AGESA seems much more prone to trigger it. The voltages required for everything are higher and the IF much less stable.
I could run VDDG/VDDP 950/900 with F12 with no issues while now I have to run 1100/1000.
At 950/900 it's a mess, crackling, USB vdroop, lagging...


----------



## LionAlonso

ManniX-ITA said:


> Yes your problem could be more generic, Win10 has a lot of issues with audio and v2004 made it worse.
> But panni didn't had it with the 3700x; I'm assuming in that case is not a Windows problem but his Ryzen.
> 
> The new AGESA seems much more prone to trigger it. The voltages required for everything are higher and the IF much less stable.
> I could run VDDG/VDDP 950/900 with F12 with no issues while now I have to run 1100/1000.
> At 950/900 it's a mess, crackling, USB vdroop, lagging...


Could you explain situations you enconter lag, crackling or examples of Vdroop?
I have x570 Aorus master with new 5900X
FCLK 1900 with 1.075Vsoc (variates between 1.056 to 1.068 in HWINFO) VDDG/VDDP 950/900, i dont have whea errors, and i think i dont have that things you have said, maybe if you tell me the situations i can try to see if they appear.


----------



## ManniX-ITA

They all happen when the CPU goes into or exit an idle state and/or under load.

Audio crackling and pops is pretty obvious, audio is distorted.

Lagging as well, usually happens under load, you'll have fps drops in gaming or mouse movement/windows animation stuttering and lagging.

USB vdroop is more difficult to spot unless you have some peripherals with LEDs or a display.
I have a Logitech G13 and the display flickers when it's happening, I can spot it immediately.
If it's more severe also the LEDs on the mouse will start flickering and the mouse pointer will lag.
When it's even more severe you'll get USB peripherals disconnected, reconnected, sometimes not recognized until re-plugged.

It's very annoying so if you didn't notice it is very likely you are not hit


----------



## panni

ManniX-ITA said:


> But panni didn't had it with the 3700x; I'm assuming in that case is not a Windows problem but his Ryzen.


Again, my switch from F6b to F30 was in the same timeframe that I upgraded to 2004. It _might_ not be related to F30 or my CPU.


----------



## Kha

@ManniX-ITA 

Chinese review of B550 Unify. 





微星MEG B550 UNIFY主板评测：为超频玩家打造的大杀器 - 超能网


超能网（Expreview）专注于为主流科技产品提供全新视角的资讯，专注于100%高价值原创内容的创造，专注于最真实的体验式报道。




expreview.com





Quoting final phrases:

_"MSI MEG B550 UNIFY is expected to be launched at the end of November, and the media quoted it at RMB 2,999, which is more expensive than many X570 motherboards. Its specifications are indeed higher than those of X570, especially the overclocking ability of CPU and memory. I believe it Many new world records will be created in the hands of many overclockers."_


----------



## ManniX-ITA

panni said:


> Again, my switch from F6b to F30 was in the same timeframe that I upgraded to 2004. It _might_ not be related to F30 or my CPU.


Yeah it might be indeed, I wasn't focused


----------



## ManniX-ITA

Kha said:


> @ManniX-ITA
> 
> Chinese review of B550 Unify.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 微星MEG B550 UNIFY主板评测：为超频玩家打造的大杀器 - 超能网
> 
> 
> 超能网（Expreview）专注于为主流科技产品提供全新视角的资讯，专注于100%高价值原创内容的创造，专注于最真实的体验式报道。
> 
> 
> 
> 
> expreview.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting final phrases:
> 
> _"MSI MEG B550 UNIFY is expected to be launched at the end of November, and the media quoted it at RMB 2,999, which is more expensive than many X570 motherboards. Its specifications are indeed higher than those of X570, especially the overclocking ability of CPU and memory. I believe it Many new world records will be created in the hands of many overclockers."_


And this is the non -X version...


----------



## LionAlonso

ManniX-ITA said:


> They all happen when the CPU goes into or exit an idle state and/or under load.
> 
> Audio crackling and pops is pretty obvious, audio is distorted.
> 
> Lagging as well, usually happens under load, you'll have fps drops in gaming or mouse movement/windows animation stuttering and lagging.
> 
> USB vdroop is more difficult to spot unless you have some peripherals with LEDs or a display.
> I have a Logitech G13 and the display flickers when it's happening, I can spot it immediately.
> If it's more severe also the LEDs on the mouse will start flickering and the mouse pointer will lag.
> When it's even more severe you'll get USB peripherals disconnected, reconnected, sometimes not recognized until re-plugged.
> 
> It's very annoying so if you didn't notice it is very likely you are not hit


Ok, so indeed nothing of that have been with me, and i have tested a lot of stress test, also no problems of usb because i also have a corsair k95 rgb and it would have flicker i guess.
One thing, u seem to know a lot about this.
Do you know why my 5900x can mantain 4.300Mhz boost in cinebench multi in cold boot, but when my 280mm AIO gets a bit hotter it only goes to 4.225-4.250?
My max temps doesnt exceed 70-75 degreed during the bench, and no signs of throttling in hw info ,homewer im sure it throttles that bit down.
Or do u think it has something to do with the BIOS? i didnt reset bios when i changed my 3900X because of ram timings, but i think it isnt need, eveything got recognized well...
Thanks in advance.


----------



## ManniX-ITA

LionAlonso said:


> Ok, so indeed nothing of that have been with me, and i have tested a lot of stress test, also no problems of usb because i also have a corsair k95 rgb and it would have flicker i guess.
> One thing, u seem to know a lot about this.
> Do you know why my 5900x can mantain 4.300Mhz boost in cinebench multi in cold boot, but when my 280mm AIO gets a bit hotter it only goes to 4.225-4.250?
> My max temps doesnt exceed 70-75 degreed during the bench, and no signs of throttling in hw info ,homewer im sure it throttles that bit down.
> Or do u think it has something to do with the BIOS? i didnt reset bios when i changed my 3900X because of ram timings, but i think it isnt need, eveything got recognized well...
> Thanks in advance.


I don't have a Vermeer so you already know more than me here 

But it seems, as you said, a typical thermal throttling case.
Every single degree counts with Ryzen.

Make this test; set the AIO at max speed after a CB run limited to 4.250 and wait 15 minutes.
Then run it again and see if it's keeping 4.300; if it is then it's thermal throttling, the CPU can sense the heatsink is warmer and throttles.
Otherwise if it's still throttling to 4.250 there could be something else.
But I wouldn't know where to look...


----------



## LionAlonso

ManniX-ITA said:


> I don't have a Vermeer so you already know more than me here
> 
> But it seems, as you said, a typical thermal throttling case.
> Every single degree counts with Ryzen.
> 
> Make this test; set the AIO at max speed after a CB run limited to 4.250 and wait 15 minutes.
> Then run it again and see if it's keeping 4.300; if it is then it's thermal throttling, the CPU can sense the heatsink is warmer and throttles.
> Otherwise if it's still throttling to 4.250 there could be something else.
> But I wouldn't know where to look...


Thanks for the response.
Yeah thats the thing already tried and that is happening.
It makes me a bit mad that it throttles before 90 degrees, to be honest, but if theres no way for that not to happen.
Also, its sad that with a corsair h115i Rgb platinum, a 280mm AIO my cpu is throttling, i also get surprised when i saw 70-75 degrees under load, but i think i will have to get used to it.
Maybe if aorus implements curve stabilizer, and the new features of zen 3 i can try to undervolt it a bit...
Thanks!


----------



## ManniX-ITA

LionAlonso said:


> Thanks for the response.
> Yeah thats the thing already tried and that is happening.
> It makes me a bit mad that it throttles before 90 degrees, to be honest, but if theres no way for that not to happen.
> Also, its sad that with a corsair h115i Rgb platinum, a 280mm AIO my cpu is throttling, i also get surprised when i saw 70-75 degrees under load, but i think i will have to get used to it.
> Maybe if aorus implements curve stabilizer, and the new features of zen 3 i can try to undervolt it a bit...
> Thanks!


You're welcome 
It's all part of squeezing every last bit of performances.

Due to the density of the node you need an incredibly performing custom loop with at least a 360+240 radiator to get some bits more than that.
There are a lot of gates where the CPU starts throttling; it's adapting to the thermals, not only from the thermal sensor you see but from hundreds of them inside the dies.
Even at 40c there could be spots running at 60c and that can cause a throttling under specific conditions.

But in general the for the 3000s first throttling is noticeable at 60c, at 75c is the general target for load and at 85c is hand-braking.


----------



## panni

LionAlonso said:


> Thanks for the response.
> Yeah thats the thing already tried and that is happening.
> It makes me a bit mad that it throttles before 90 degrees, to be honest, but if theres no way for that not to happen.
> Also, its sad that with a corsair h115i Rgb platinum, a 280mm AIO my cpu is throttling, i also get surprised when i saw 70-75 degrees under load, but i think i will have to get used to it.
> Maybe if aorus implements curve stabilizer, and the new features of zen 3 i can try to undervolt it a bit...
> Thanks!


It doesn't throttle. It just doesn't boost as high.

Anything above base clock is dictated by a couple of sensors and their state - pretty much what GPUs have been doing the last couple of years. They boost as long as they're comfortable with it.
You can change that behaviour by adjusting certain PBO settings I think, but I wouldn't worry that much.

And as a side note: AIOs weren't really that great, especially not the older Asetek-design ones, such as Corsair's. They've never really made much sense until a couple of months ago, when 3rd party designs got _really_ good (Arctic, EK).

Up until that point you could basically go with a Noctua NH-D15 instead of an AIO.


----------



## Kha

ManniX-ITA said:


> And this is the non -X version...


Don't think it will be that expensive really. Iirc, the MSI stream said something about it being under 300$.


----------



## Yuke

ManniX-ITA said:


> Yes your problem could be more generic, Win10 has a lot of issues with audio and v2004 made it worse.
> But panni didn't had it with the 3700x; I'm assuming in that case is not a Windows problem but his Ryzen.
> 
> The new AGESA seems much more prone to trigger it. The voltages required for everything are higher and the IF much less stable.
> I could run VDDG/VDDP 950/900 with F12 with no issues while now I have to run 1100/1000.
> At 950/900 it's a mess, crackling, USB vdroop, lagging...


Dunno what to try anymore tbh. I went up to unsafe voltages for everything to test it out...im gonna ask a friend for an extrenal USB DAC so i can rule out some case interferences soon.


----------



## panni

Yuke said:


> Dunno what to try anymore tbh. I went up to unsafe voltages for everything to test it out...im gonna ask a friend for an extrenal USB DAC so i can rule out some case interferences soon.


I'm using a Steelseries Arctis Pro Wireless and just for the fun of it I added the "permanent USB power" to the external DAC, driven by a power brick. Didn't change a thing.
Although it might not be a valid test, because I don't know how the DAC behaves, and whether it only switches over to the permanent power source once the main USB is off.

Report back please! I was also thinking of buying a powered USB hub to see if that changes things and to narrow down the issue.


----------



## ManniX-ITA

panni said:


> It doesn't throttle. It just doesn't boost as high.
> 
> Anything above base clock is dictated by a couple of sensors and their state - pretty much what GPUs have been doing the last couple of years. They boost as long as they're comfortable with it.
> You can change that behaviour by adjusting certain PBO settings I think, but I wouldn't worry that much.
> 
> And as a side note: AIOs weren't really that great, especially not the older Asetek-design ones, such as Corsair's. They've never really made much sense until a couple of months ago, when 3rd party designs got _really_ good (Arctic, EK).
> 
> Up until that point you could basically go with a Noctua NH-D15 instead of an AIO.


Indeed, the throttling should be read as less boost. The base clock is still theoretically what's in the specs which is an easy 3.7 GHz 

But it's not a couple of sensors; AMD was very proud of their "network" of thousands of voltage, current and thermal sensors in Zen2.
Which made me mad cause didn't exactly work as expected...
At least seems they have improved a lot with Zen3, it's definitely over my expectations.



Kha said:


> Don't think it will be that expensive really. Iirc, the MSI stream said something about it being under 300$.


The VRM sheet is reporting these prices:


MSI MEG B550 Unify-X$ 299MSI MEG B550 Unify$ 279

If it works it's a reasonable high price.



Yuke said:


> Dunno what to try anymore tbh. I went up to unsafe voltages for everything to test it out...im gonna ask a friend for an extrenal USB DAC so i can rule out some case interferences soon.


That could be a good test.
But first I would use a USB stick with Win-To-Go:






Create Windows 11/10/8/8.1/7 Bootable USB with AOMEI Partition Assistant


Windows To Go Creator can help you make a bootable USB from Windows 11/10/8/8.1/7 ISO/ESD file. Then, you can boot Windows 10/8/8.1/7 from it anywhere and anytime.



www.diskpart.com





You can test with a Windows 1909 and 2004 ISO and exclude it's a Windows issue or not and even check if it's 2004 specific.

Are you using the latest Realtek drivers right?






Realtek HD Audio (UAD) Drivers Version R2.8x (9034.1) WHQL (Gigabyte)


Windows 10




www.station-drivers.com





There is a new version 9034.1; I'm going to test it now.

Another issue could be the IRQs...









Windows: Line-Based vs. Message Signaled-Based Interrupts. MSI tool.


... or another attempt to improve latencies Little bit of theory: ***** From "Windows Internals" by Mark Russinovich, David A. Solomon, Alex...




forums.guru3d.com





But it's dangerous stuff to test


----------



## Yuke

ManniX-ITA said:


> Indeed, the throttling should be read as less boost. The base clock is still theoretically what's in the specs which is an easy 3.7 GHz
> 
> But it's not a couple of sensors; AMD was very proud of their "network" of thousands of voltage, current and thermal sensors in Zen2.
> Which made me mad cause didn't exactly work as expected...
> At least seems they have improved a lot with Zen3, it's definitely over my expectations.
> 
> 
> 
> The VRM sheet is reporting these prices:
> 
> 
> MSI MEG B550 Unify-X$ 299MSI MEG B550 Unify$ 279
> 
> If it works it's a reasonable high price.
> 
> 
> 
> That could be a good test.
> But first I would use a USB stick with Win-To-Go:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Create Windows 11/10/8/8.1/7 Bootable USB with AOMEI Partition Assistant
> 
> 
> Windows To Go Creator can help you make a bootable USB from Windows 11/10/8/8.1/7 ISO/ESD file. Then, you can boot Windows 10/8/8.1/7 from it anywhere and anytime.
> 
> 
> 
> www.diskpart.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can test with a Windows 1909 and 2004 ISO and exclude it's a Windows issue or not and even check if it's 2004 specific.
> 
> Are you using the latest Realtek drivers right?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Realtek HD Audio (UAD) Drivers Version R2.8x (9034.1) WHQL (Gigabyte)
> 
> 
> Windows 10
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.station-drivers.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is a new version 9034.1; I'm going to test it now.
> 
> Another issue could be the IRQs...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Windows: Line-Based vs. Message Signaled-Based Interrupts. MSI tool.
> 
> 
> ... or another attempt to improve latencies Little bit of theory: ***** From "Windows Internals" by Mark Russinovich, David A. Solomon, Alex...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forums.guru3d.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But it's dangerous stuff to test


To be honest i think over the past year i broke something in my OS. I couldnt even install the Realtek software (driver was installed) when i tried out my on board sound. I will do a clean installation of my OS when i switch to my next GPU soon (probably AMD).


----------



## ManniX-ITA

Yuke said:


> To be honest i think over the past year i broke something in my OS. I couldnt even install the Realtek software (driver was installed) when i tried out my on board sound. I will do a clean installation of my OS when i switch to my next GPU soon (probably AMD).


Weird, could be something is wrong.
I have as well weird stuff and needs to re-install but it's a nightmare just to think about it...

Try this latest drivers from station-drivers, I've just installed it and they seems good so far.


----------



## Kha

ManniX-ITA said:


> The VRM sheet is reporting these prices:
> 
> MSI MEG B550 Unify-X$ 299MSI MEG B550 Unify$ 279
> If it works it's a reasonable high price.


Yeah, definitely not cheap and almost canibalizing the X570 Ace and Unify.

And I just ordered an X570 Unify, got the confirmation email already, should arrive on 26th November. 287 Euros, final price - transport included. Till then, most probably more info will transpire about the B550 Unify and Unify-X and I'll either order one of those or will just remain at the X570 Unify.

The game is afoot !


----------



## panni

Yuke said:


> To be honest i think over the past year i broke something in my OS. I couldnt even install the Realtek software (driver was installed) when i tried out my on board sound. I will do a clean installation of my OS when i switch to my next GPU soon (probably AMD).


Are you on 2004? I've just upgraded to 20H2 and the last meeting zoom audio was pop-free. I'll try with a bigger Zoom room soon (lel).

Edit: Realtek Software: That might not be related to a broken OS. I've had several instances where I wasn't able to get the control panel working, even before Ryzen. Due to a couple of Windows changes in the last years, that control panel might not install at all.
Edit 2: 20H2 definitely reduced the popping. Interesting.


----------



## Yuke

panni said:


> Are you on 2004? I've just upgraded to 20H2 and the last meeting zoom audio was pop-free. I'll try with a bigger Zoom room soon (lel).
> 
> Edit: Realtek Software: That might not be related to a broken OS. I've had several instances where I wasn't able to get the control panel working, even before Ryzen. Due to a couple of Windows changes in the last years, that control panel might not install at all.
> Edit 2: 20H2 definitely reduced the popping. Interesting.


Just installed it, maybe its a bit better now but could be placebo. ._.


----------



## kenny0048

wirx said:


> I have 3800x, X570 master, MSI 3090 Trio X with EVGA 500W Bios and I installed 4x8GB Patriot Viper 4400Mhz CL19 RAM there, before i used 2x16GB Crucial 4000Mhz Ballistix
> I got quite easily IF to 1900 and configured RAM with DRAM calculator to 3800MHz. Windows boots fine and there was no errors until I start games with videocard overclock.
> Some games what were before very easily to crash with RAM clocking, crash now almost always with videocard clock. But If I run those games without oveclocking videocard they work fine.
> Problems are with NFS Heat, Fortnite, Watchdogs and probably some more. I run different memorytests like Aida and Memtest64 over 1 hour, 0 problems. But when I run NFS Heat, it will crash less than 1 minute..always. So I tried to lower IF to 1800 and auto, lower RAM speed to 3600, 3000, 2600, tried default memory profiles, added more VSOC (1,15V), VDDG (1.075), etc voltages, but still always after videocard overclock game crashes. (At screenshot time voltages are auto, seems to working best) Before with 2x Ballistix I run games usually +120 GPU and +700 mem, but now it crashes even +75 GPU and +0 mem. Haven't seen it crash now with stock clocks, but mybe I havent played enough time.
> I recently updated BIOS F30 to F31e, can this be a problem?
> What I do wrong?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AMD Ryzen 7 3800X @ 4373.98 MHz - CPU-Z VALIDATOR
> 
> 
> [gf3nch] Validated Dump by GAMER (2020-11-13 01:16:10) - MB: Gigabyte X570 AORUS MASTER - RAM: 32768 MB
> 
> 
> 
> 
> valid.x86.fr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2465251


For 8-Layer PCB Mother Board, Try the following settings.
*Setting is does not support 4-Layer PCB.

tCL +2
tRTP +2
tRDWR +2
tWRRD (tRDWR/2)

CLDO_VDDP 860mV(Micron), 1000mV(Samsung)
CLDO_VDDG 1050mV
VSOC 1120mV (VDDG+70mV)
CPU PLL 1.8v

ProcODT 120ohm
RttNOM RZQ/6
RttWR AUTO
RttPARK AUTO
ClkDrvStr 60ohm
AddrCmdSetup +60
CsOdtSetup +60
CkeSetup +60
PCIE Gen Speed (Gen3)
DFE Read Training (Enable)
FFE Write Training (Enable)
PMU Pattern Bits (9) *MAX


----------



## nangu

ManniX-ITA said:


> Despite I'm falling asleep I managed to record a video demoing OCMaestro, the custom OC tool I'm developing.
> It can do the same as ASUS DOS; it's software but it's not limited to a single motherboard model
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll likely fall asleep very soon...


Man, that's an amazing tool!! The only one thing I was begging since Ryzen 3000 launch was a tool to mix ST or light threaded loads stock boost with a custom MT/all core load OC, dynamically, with user VID control.

As I understand, the tool you are developing can be used to mix PBO ST boost with all core OC depending on the load or a series of custom parameters, right? That's great!!

It can be used with 3000 series too, as I can see you are testing on the 3950X. Do you have any plans to release it to the public?

Thank you!!


----------



## ManniX-ITA

nangu said:


> Man, that's an amazing tool!! The only one thing I was begging since Ryzen 3000 launch was a tool to mix ST or light threaded loads stock boost with a custom MT/all core load OC, dynamically, with user VID control.
> 
> As I understand, the tool you are developing can be used to mix PBO ST boost with all core OC depending on the load or a series of custom parameters, right? That's great!!
> 
> It can be used with 3000 series too, as I can see you are testing on the 3950X. Do you have any plans to release it to the public?
> 
> Thank you!!


Yes, right now the switch is based on CPU load at 80%, otherwise it stays in PBO. I'm planning to make it configurable with a range of 60-95%.
There's a delay in disengaging which I also plan to make it configurable.
I'm not sure it makes sense to use current and temperature as DOS is doing (guess the IC can't probe the OS CPU usage) but suggestions are welcome.

I'm using a 3800x right now. It should work on all Matisse, probably on Threadripper 3000s as well.
Of course I'm planning to support Vermeer but I'm waiting for prices to drop down to a reasonable level to buy a 5950x.
I'll have to support it blindly at first.

Sure I'll release it public, there will be a thread on OCN.


----------



## Mullcom

This clear thing up a bit.

How dual singel rank men's works.





Skickat från min SM-G973F via Tapatalk


----------



## Mullcom

kenny0048 said:


> For 8-Layer PCB Mother Board, Try the following settings.
> *Setting is does not support 4-Layer PCB.
> 
> tCL +2
> tRTP +2
> tRDWR +2
> tWRRD (tRDWR/2)
> 
> CLDO_VDDP 860mV(Micron), 1000mV(Samsung)
> CLDO_VDDG 1050mV
> VSOC 1120mV (VDDG+70mV)
> CPU PLL 1.8v
> 
> ProcODT 120ohm
> RttNOM RZQ/6
> RttWR AUTO
> RttPARK AUTO
> ClkDrvStr 60ohm
> AddrCmdSetup +60
> CsOdtSetup +60
> CkeSetup +60
> PCIE Gen Speed (Gen3)
> DFE Read Training (Enable)
> FFE Write Training (Enable)
> PMU Pattern Bits (9) *MAX
> 
> View attachment 2465325


How do I find how many layers bird have?

Found it..

X570I Aorus Pro WIFI = 6x TDA21472 70A powerstages on 8 layer PCB, backplate, wifi 6

Skickat från min SM-G973F via Tapatalk


----------



## nangu

ManniX-ITA said:


> Yes, right now the switch is based on CPU load at 80%, otherwise it stays in PBO. I'm planning to make it configurable with a range of 60-95%.
> There's a delay in disengaging which I also plan to make it configurable.
> I'm not sure it makes sense to use current and temperature as DOS is doing (guess the IC can't probe the OS CPU usage) but suggestions are welcome.
> 
> I'm using a 3800x right now. It should work on all Matisse, probably on Threadripper 3000s as well.
> Of course I'm planning to support Vermeer but I'm waiting for prices to drop down to a reasonable level to buy a 5950x.
> I'll have to support it blindly at first.
> 
> Sure I'll release it public, there will be a thread on OCN.


Great!! Yes, I read your guess work in the DOS thread and it seems feasible that's the case in the ASUS implementation via BIOS + IC. I don't have in my mind a use case for which using current as a trigger can be usefull, but may be a control by temperature can be usefull. For example, not 100% load scenarios stress the CPU the same, nor the same application load the CPU at the same amount of stress trough the duration of the work all the time. So, trough the same 100% load the CPU varies temperature by a decent margin depending on the varying stress (P95 is an example of that behaviour in some test configs). In those cases, being able to modify the VID and all core clocks based on temperature is may be usefull to maximize the top clocks until a target temperature is reached.

In that scenario, if we can control clocks only by load %, we are leaving some potential performance out of the table.

It's something edgy tbh, and something that needs a lot better thinking than my brain can do surely  

Anyway, thanks for your response. I'll be following your development for sure.

Have a nice day.


----------



## Kha

@ManniX-ITA

Buildzoid streams _NOW _some overclocking with B550 Unify-X


----------



## HalongPort

I am still on F4 BIOS with my Elite V1.0.
What's the best BIOS to upgrade to for RAM oc?
After reading through some forums it seems like the new 3X versions are a hit or miss.


----------



## panni

HalongPort said:


> I am still on F4 BIOS with my Elite V1.0.
> What's the best BIOS to upgrade to for RAM oc?
> After reading through some forums it seems like the new 3X versions are a hit or miss.


Memory or infinity fabric? For the former it doesn't really matter, for the latter: F12. If you don't have any issues with your F4, stay there.


----------



## ManniX-ITA

nangu said:


> Great!! Yes, I read your guess work in the DOS thread and it seems feasible that's the case in the ASUS implementation via BIOS + IC. I don't have in my mind a use case for which using current as a trigger can be usefull, but may be a control by temperature can be usefull. For example, not 100% load scenarios stress the CPU the same, nor the same application load the CPU at the same amount of stress trough the duration of the work all the time. So, trough the same 100% load the CPU varies temperature by a decent margin depending on the varying stress (P95 is an example of that behaviour in some test configs). In those cases, being able to modify the VID and all core clocks based on temperature is may be usefull to maximize the top clocks until a target temperature is reached.
> 
> In that scenario, if we can control clocks only by load %, we are leaving some potential performance out of the table.
> 
> It's something edgy tbh, and something that needs a lot better thinking than my brain can do surely
> 
> Anyway, thanks for your response. I'll be following your development for sure.
> 
> Have a nice day.


You as well!

No it's no edgy at all 
When I thought about the Limit profile I did it more as an emergency procedure; something is wrong and I want to drop to a safe profile, less voltage and lower clocks.
But then I started thinking exactly about this scenario; I'm fine with 110W PPT at 75c for CB20 but if start P95 Small FFT it will jump at 135W and 90c.
This would trigger the Limit profile, killing the performances and resulting in a ping-pong.
Temp above the limit, 60 seconds limited and very slow, then the temp will drop, back to the normal profile, temp up, limit, etc

What I'm planning is "Dynamic Upper Limits"; I want to monitor Temperature/PPT/TDC/EDC and lower the clocks by 25 MHz till the value above the threshold drops.
Then remove the penalty if the value falls back below the threshold, still in steps of 25 MHz.
Without changing voltage should be quick enough to be reactive and at the same time not being too brutal, modulating the performance drop.
Plus it should work whatever the running profile is Active or Load.
I'll have to check if I can make it work reliably.


----------



## Leito360

What's the recommended BIOS for an stable memory OC? F12? Which of its revisions? Or is it F31e better?
I'm on Ryzen 3000 (3700X)


----------



## panni

Leito360 said:


> What's the recommended BIOS for an stable memory OC? F12? Which of its revisions? Or is it F31e better?
> I'm on Ryzen 3000 (3700X)


F12 e/f, depending on your board. Anything below F20.


----------



## Leito360

panni said:


> F12 e/f, depending on your board. Anything below F20.


Aorus Elite WiFi


----------



## sviru007

Hi Guys. I have X570 ELITE with 5900x. 3200 Ram. My Cinebench result is low. 8100 in multi and 578in single... it boost ony up to 4.400mhz in single and 4300 in multi. Any suggestions? W10 in here. AIO Arctic max tem in R20 MULTI 68C. Thank you.


----------



## panni

Leito360 said:


> Aorus Elite WiFi


Unless you're preparing for Ryzen 5000, stay on anything below F20-F31 BIOS releases.


----------



## HalongPort

panni said:


> Memory or infinity fabric? For the former it doesn't really matter, for the latter: F12. If you don't have any issues with your F4, stay there.


Do you have a link for the F12 BIOS?
The old betas on TweakTown have been removed and on the official Gigabyte site there are only F11 and F20.


----------



## panni

HalongPort said:


> Do you have a link for the F12 BIOS?
> The old betas on TweakTown have been removed and on the official Gigabyte site there are only F11 and F20.


Might be that for the Elite there never was a final F12. I only have my archive for the Pro. F11 should be fine.


----------



## HalongPort

Just searched through TweakTown.
Old betas for Elite:
F12G
F12H
Going to try F11 and the two betas, thanks again for your help. 

Edit:
F12F


----------



## Leito360

panni said:


> Unless you're preparing for Ryzen 5000, stay on anything below F20-F31 BIOS releases.


I'm sorry i didn't read that someone asked the same question before i did.
No, for one I'm staying away from Zen3, i'll wait and see what Zen3+ has to offer, and then decide.


----------



## panni

OK, a couple of Ryzen 5900X F31e observations on an AORUS X570 Pro:

3600 is dead-easy for me with semi-tight timings, default voltages, which are ridiculously low (VSOC 0.975, Auto: VDDP 900, VDDG 900/900), rock stable
up until 3766 it boots normally - not changing any voltages, system crashes on an AIDA latency run
[@3800:1:1] 3800 with any voltages set and RAM at F30 config doesn't post at all
[@3733:1:1] 3766 gets through AIDA (stability not tested) when setting AMD OC VSOC to 1100, VDDP 900, VDDG CCD 950, VDDG IOD 1050, with pretty decent results:










[@3733:1:1] as you can see, AMD OC SOC 1100 results in a set VSOC at 1.075V (1.063V load), which is well below set voltage (every other VSOC voltage on Auto; @ManniX-ITA please don't get mad, this is very likely AGESA behaviour )
[@3733:1:1] setting Tweaker SOC voltage to 1.1V results in the same effective voltage - 1.075V (1.063V load)
[@3733:1:1] reverting VDDG/VDDP except SOC voltages (AMD OC, Tweaker) results in the following (stats probably due to variance; or it's unstable):










[@3800:not-sync] Full BIOS reset, RAM 1.4V, XMP on, no Infinity Fabric settings or VSOC settings (MCLK 1900, FCLK 1800, VSOC 0.975V, VDDP/G 900 (default):











[@3800:1:1] hitting a hard wall at 3800; memory at 1.4V XMP. Tried overcompensating on VSOC, VDDG IOD, no dice. Might be related to default XMP profile, but was stable with very (Micron-E)-tight timings on F30 with 3700X. Can't get 3800 1:1 to boot with 5900X at all yet. 1866.6 seems walled for now.
Comparison of F31e 5900X and F30 3700X quick stable (3700X 24/7 stable F30 on the right, not my fastest stable settings; test with 5900X on the left; loose timings, I've had the right one stable with much tighter timings):​






Edit: update #8
Edit: this was my last fastest stable on F30 in case anyone was wondering.
Edit: Trying to stabilize last 3733 settings for now (OK, some of these default voltages aren't enough; WHEAs at the wazoo.). Blaming the hard wall on AGESA. If it's not on AGESA I'll be swapping the board.
Edit: Someone seems to be able to hit 1900 IF on a X570 AORUS Elite. Curious. (Source)

TL;DR for now: Can't get IF 1900 _to boot_ at all. *Or I'm somehow an idiot. *If so, please educate me.


----------



## lum-x

Finally in a shop close to me I can pre-order 5 series and get them on 17th this month. Not sure if i should go and get one now or wait for prices to drop for quite some time.
Prices are:

5950x - €919
5800x - €509
5600x - €339
It is just insanely tempting to go and get 5950x now, others CPU's I don't think they are worth the price now. Also checking prices in geizhals.eu the seller here is not charging too much


----------



## MyUsername

lum-x said:


> Finally in a shop close to me I can pre-order 5 series and get them on 17th this month. Not sure if i should go and get one now or wait for prices to drop for quite some time.
> Prices are:
> 
> 5950x - €919
> 5800x - €509
> 5600x - €339
> It is just insanely tempting to go and get 5950x now, others CPU's I don't think they are worth the price now. Also checking prices in geizhals.eu the seller here is not charging too much



Found a good price on a 5950x for £773.80, couldn't resist and pre-ordered at DinoPC.com.


----------



## ManniX-ITA

panni said:


> OK, a couple of Ryzen 5900X F31e observations on an AORUS X570 Pro:
> 
> 3600 is dead-easy for me with semi-tight timings, default voltages, which are ridiculously low (VSOC 0.975, Auto: VDDP 900, VDDG 900/900), rock stable
> up until 3766 it boots normally - not changing any voltages, system crashes on an AIDA latency run
> [@3800:1:1] 3800 with any voltages set and RAM at F30 config doesn't post at all
> [@3733:1:1] 3766 gets through AIDA (stability not tested) when setting AMD OC VSOC to 1100, VDDP 900, VDDG CCD 950, VDDG IOD 1050, with pretty decent results:
> 
> View attachment 2465385
> 
> 
> [@3733:1:1] as you can see, AMD OC SOC 1100 results in a set VSOC at 1.075V (1.063V load), which is well below set voltage (every other VSOC voltage on Auto; @ManniX-ITA please don't get mad, this is very likely AGESA behaviour )
> [@3733:1:1] setting Tweaker SOC voltage to 1.1V results in the same effective voltage - 1.075V (1.063V load)
> [@3733:1:1] reverting VDDG/VDDP except SOC voltages (AMD OC, Tweaker) results in the following (stats probably due to variance; or it's unstable):
> 
> View attachment 2465388
> 
> 
> [@3800:not-sync] Full BIOS reset, RAM 1.4V, XMP on, no Infinity Fabric settings or VSOC settings (MCLK 1900, FCLK 1800, VSOC 0.975V, VDDP/G 900 (default):
> 
> View attachment 2465390
> 
> 
> 
> [@3800:1:1] hitting a hard wall at 3800; memory at 1.4V XMP. Tried overcompensating on VSOC, VDDG IOD, no dice. Might be related to default XMP profile, but was stable with very (Micron-E)-tight timings on F30 with 3700X. Can't get 3800 1:1 to boot with 5900X at all yet. 1866.6 seems walled for now.
> Comparison of F31e 5900X and F30 3700X quick stable (3700X 24/7 stable F30 on the right, not my fastest stable settings; test with 5900X on the left; loose timings, I've had the right one stable with much tighter timings):​View attachment 2465391​
> Edit: update #8
> Edit: this was my last fastest stable on F30 in case anyone was wondering.
> Edit: Trying to stabilize last 3733 settings for now (OK, some of these default voltages aren't enough; WHEAs at the wazoo.). Blaming the hard wall on AGESA. If it's not on AGESA I'll be swapping the board.
> Edit: Someone seems to be able to hit 1900 IF on a X570 AORUS Elite. Curious. (Source)
> 
> TL;DR for now: Can't get IF 1900 _to boot_ at all. *Or I'm somehow an idiot. *If so, please educate me.


Thanks for the updates.

I think the chances to get the IF stable or booting are linked to the memory; he's using Samsung B-Die.

Maybe if you want to see if it's a memory issue you could try to boot with some crazy high timings:
20-24-24-24-44-80 and rest Auto.


----------



## ManniX-ITA

lum-x said:


> Finally in a shop close to me I can pre-order 5 series and get them on 17th this month. Not sure if i should go and get one now or wait for prices to drop for quite some time.
> Prices are:
> 
> 5950x - €919
> 5800x - €509
> 5600x - €339
> It is just insanely tempting to go and get 5950x now, others CPU's I don't think they are worth the price now. Also checking prices in geizhals.eu the seller here is not charging too much


Yes the price premium for the 5950x it's still acceptable, not for the others.
But I'll wait for the new AGESA and will do silicon lottery. I'm trying to resist


----------



## sviru007

LionAlonso said:


> Ok, so indeed nothing of that have been with me, and i have tested a lot of stress test, also no problems of usb because i also have a corsair k95 rgb and it would have flicker i guess.
> One thing, u seem to know a lot about this.
> Do you know why my 5900x can mantain 4.300Mhz boost in cinebench multi in cold boot, but when my 280mm AIO gets a bit hotter it only goes to 4.225-4.250?
> My max temps doesnt exceed 70-75 degreed during the bench, and no signs of throttling in hw info ,homewer im sure it throttles that bit down.
> Or do u think it has something to do with the BIOS? i didnt reset bios when i changed my 3900X because of ram timings, but i think it isnt need, eveything got recognized well...
> Thanks in advance.


Hi. What is your R20 score on SingleCore and Multi? I get 580 instead of 640 in single core idk why. Temps never hit 70.


----------



## Mullcom

I try to find this setting in bios..

DFE Read Training (Enable)
FFE Write Training (Enable)
PMU Pattern Bits (9) *MAX

Can't find them anywhere..... Is this only for latest beta bios?

Skickat från min SM-G973F via Tapatalk


----------



## lum-x

ManniX-ITA said:


> Yes the price premium for the 5950x it's still acceptable, not for the others.
> But I'll wait for the new AGESA and will do silicon lottery. I'm trying to resist


Not sure if I should wait or just get it. its very very tempting since the shop is like few mins away on foot XD. AGESA will come regardless so but just not sure if its worth the wait, what i mean with the wait is like 1 year, and probably a new revision of CPU or smth .


----------



## MyUsername

Mullcom said:


> I try to find this setting in bios..
> 
> DFE Read Training (Enable)
> FFE Write Training (Enable)
> PMU Pattern Bits (9) *MAX
> 
> Can't find them anywhere..... Is this only for latest beta bios?
> 
> Skickat från min SM-G973F via Tapatalk


Yeah it's in the newer bios, it's under DDR4 common options.


----------



## Mullcom

MyUsername said:


> Yeah it's in the newer bios, it's under DDR4 common options.


Okej. Then I need to do bios flash. I am not in the latest bios.



Skickat från min SM-G973F via Tapatalk


----------



## Mullcom

Some info for you that wonder what tREFI X2 and tREFI x4 does..

Like me I have not get any info about this values in settings and being told that that don't do anything.

Now I found a bit info by reading how men's works. But as always hard to understand.. lol

Anyway here is the info.









#For those that have temperature control 
Usage with TCR Mode If the temperature controlled refresh mode is enabled, only the normal mode (fixed 1x mode, MR3[8:6] = 000) is allowed. If any other refresh mode than the normal mode is selected, the temperature controlled refresh mode must be disabled.



Skickat från min SM-G973F via Tapatalk


----------



## ManniX-ITA

Mullcom said:


> I try to find this setting in bios..
> 
> DFE Read Training (Enable)
> FFE Write Training (Enable)
> PMU Pattern Bits (9) *MAX
> 
> Can't find them anywhere..... Is this only for latest beta bios?
> 
> Skickat från min SM-G973F via Tapatalk


They are available in all releases starting from F20.
But I don't remember exactly where in CBS menu.



lum-x said:


> Not sure if I should wait or just get it. its very very tempting since the shop is like few mins away on foot XD. AGESA will come regardless so but just not sure if its worth the wait, what i mean with the wait is like 1 year, and probably a new revision of CPU or smth .


Indeed but that will require a new board with AM5 socket and new DDR5 RAM.
I'm probably going to skip the first generation and wait for the year later.
Curious to see how/if the high IF would help or not performances; would be a pity to be limited, too much fun gone


----------



## MikeS3000

If I want to upgrade to 32 GB of RAM what is the best path? I have 2x8GB Hynix DJR Trident Z Neo kit running at 3800CL16. Should I buy 2 more sticks of the same kit for $115 or am I asking for troubling trying to hit the same speed and timings with 4 sticks?


----------



## Kha

Mullcom said:


> I try to find this setting in bios..
> 
> DFE Read Training (Enable)
> FFE Write Training (Enable)
> PMU Pattern Bits (9) *MAX
> 
> Can't find them anywhere..... Is this only for latest beta bios?
> 
> Skickat från min SM-G973F via Tapatalk


And another reason I decided to go MSI. They have search function in bios lol.



lum-x said:


> Not sure if I should wait or just get it. its very very tempting since the shop is like few mins away on foot XD. AGESA will come regardless so but just not sure if its worth the wait, what i mean with the wait is like 1 year, and probably a new revision of CPU or smth .


Mannix is right waiting. If you buy now, before the new AGESA, you probably won't be able to send the cpu back, in case the sample will prove not good enough. We need the new AGESA before anything.

However I'll risk everything on the new B550 Unify or Unify-X.


----------



## Mullcom

So.. what I understand when reading this is that if use use more then one memory slot 

#Case D is the way to go.
RTT- park enable
RTT-non enable
RTT-WR enable or disable. It depends if you want Rtt-wr to be the reader indicator. If disable it can be rtt-park and rtt-non.

#Case C is the way if you have dual-rank mems in one slot.
RTT- park Disable
RTT-non enable
RTT-WR enable or disable. It depends if you want Rtt-wr to be the trigger on high and low or high-z at low and rtt-non as high.


Be aware that I just read this and can be wrong because I may miss other important info.

Right now I don't now what every number are use for. But think it's kind of measurement when it should trigger.....










Skickat från min SM-G973F via Tapatalk


----------



## panni

ManniX-ITA said:


> Thanks for the updates.
> 
> I think the chances to get the IF stable or booting are linked to the memory; he's using Samsung B-Die.
> 
> Maybe if you want to see if it's a memory issue you could try to boot with some crazy high timings:
> 20-24-24-24-44-80 and rest Auto.


Well, at least not directly. I've booted 3800 mem successfully in F31e with the 5900X as you can see in my post (see [@3800:not-sync] entry). 1900 IF is what doesn't want to boot.

Edit: Continuing testing F31e: Setting AMD OC VSOC to 1000 _or_ Tweaker VSOC to 1.1V doesn't do anything; stays at 0.975V. Setting AMD OC VSOC 1100 results in 1.075V. Update: Ryzen Master sees AMD OC VSOC 1100 as 1.1V. In reality it's 1.075V.
Edit 2: I'm seeing a whole lot of reports of people hitting a heavy 1:1 wall trying to approach 3800.
Edit 3: F31e is more beta than I thought. Ah well, that's what you get for early adopting.


----------



## panni

MSI with multiple issues on Ace/Unify/Creation and BIOSes. (German ref)


----------



## MyUsername

Kha said:


> Mannix is right waiting. If you buy now, before the new AGESA, you probably won't be able to send the cpu back, in case the sample will prove not good enough. We need the new AGESA before anything.
> 
> However I'll risk everything on the new B550 Unify or Unify-X.


Trouble is with that thinking, how long do you wait and what is the difference from 1900 which should be doable and 2000? What if the next AGESA doesn't work to our expectations. Would we even notice the difference unless we benchmark? It's just a number to me and life's too short.


----------



## MyUsername

panni said:


> MSI with multiple issues on Ace/Unify/Creation and BIOSes. (German ref)


Cancelling my MSI Unify until this problem gets resolved, I don't need this headache.


----------



## panni

MyUsername said:


> Cancelling my MSI Unify until this problem gets resolved, I don't need this headache.


Was that irony or do you mean that ? It's already resolved in the latest MSI beta BIOS.



MyUsername said:


> Trouble is with that thinking, how long do you wait and what is the difference from 1900 which should be doable and 2000? What if the next AGESA doesn't work to our expectations. Would we even notice the difference unless we benchmark? It's just a number to me and life's too short.


Well. IMHO anything above 3600/1800 was benchmark-stroking. Between 3800CL18/1900 and 3600CL16/1800 there's virtually no difference in gaming - I suspect the same to be true for 3800/1900 vs. 4000/2000.

Edit: While I'm hitting a wall at 3800 on the 5900X, I'm quite amazed by how low the voltages are that are needed for stable 3600 - all at default, 0.975, 900/900/900. 3733 needs slightly higher voltages, got it stable at VSOC 1.075 (AMD OC VSOC 1100), VDDP 900, VDDG CCD 950, VDDG IOD 1000. Fingers crossed for the next BIOS update.


----------



## ManniX-ITA

panni said:


> Was that irony or do you mean that ? It's already resolved in the latest MSI beta BIOS.
> 
> 
> Well. IMHO anything above 3600/1800 was benchmark-stroking. Between 3800CL18/1900 and 3600CL16/1800 there's virtually no difference in gaming - I suspect the same to be true for 3800/1900 vs. 4000/2000.
> 
> Edit: While I'm hitting a wall at 3800 on the 5900X, I'm quite amazed by how low the voltages are that are needed for stable 3600 - all at default, 0.975, 900/900/900. 3733 needs slightly higher voltages, got it stable at VSOC 1.075 (AMD OC VSOC 1100), VDDP 900, VDDG CCD 950, VDDG IOD 1000. Fingers crossed for the next BIOS update.


Yes, what I meant is to boot in sync at 1900 could be you need crazy high timings.
But indeed it's too early, this latest AGESA is pretty bad.


----------



## MyUsername

panni said:


> Was that irony or do you mean that ? It's already resolved in the latest MSI beta BIOS.
> 
> 
> Well. IMHO anything above 3600/1800 was benchmark-stroking. Between 3800CL18/1900 and 3600CL16/1800 there's virtually no difference in gaming - I suspect the same to be true for 3800/1900 vs. 4000/2000.


Got one on order for Friday, I have a Tomahawk in the process of being returned by the courier. I can't make up my mind and I'm driving myself nuts. Decisions


----------



## ManniX-ITA

MyUsername said:


> Got one on order for Friday, I have a Tomahawk in the process of being returned by the courier. I can't make up my mind and I'm driving myself nuts. Decisions


May I ask why are you returning the Tomahawk?


----------



## LionAlonso

panni said:


> Was that irony or do you mean that ? It's already resolved in the latest MSI beta BIOS.
> 
> 
> Well. IMHO anything above 3600/1800 was benchmark-stroking. Between 3800CL18/1900 and 3600CL16/1800 there's virtually no difference in gaming - I suspect the same to be true for 3800/1900 vs. 4000/2000.
> 
> Edit: While I'm hitting a wall at 3800 on the 5900X, I'm quite amazed by how low the voltages are that are needed for stable 3600 - all at default, 0.975, 900/900/900. 3733 needs slightly higher voltages, got it stable at VSOC 1.075 (AMD OC VSOC 1100), VDDP 900, VDDG CCD 950, VDDG IOD 1000. Fingers crossed for the next BIOS update.


If it helps, i have got 1900FCLK Stable with my 5900x and aorus master and with 2x16Gb Hynix DJR CL16 with manual tight timings.
Vsoc: 1.075 (1.056 in Hw info)
VDDG CCD AND IOD: 1000
VDDP: 950 (911 in Hw info)


----------



## LionAlonso

sviru007 said:


> Hi. What is your R20 score on SingleCore and Multi? I get 580 instead of 640 in single core idk why. Temps never hit 70.


Hi;
With everything closed (ICUE, logitech, nvidia geforce)
Best run all stock (PBO OFF):
MC:8436
SC:632
Max temps in the test around 70-72 with Corsair h115i RGB PLATINUM with all in medium in Icue.


----------



## panni

LionAlonso said:


> If it helps, i have got 1900FCLK Stable with my 5900x and aorus master and with 2x16Gb Hynix DJR CL16 with manual tight timings.
> Vsoc: 1.075 (1.056 in Hw info)
> VDDG CCD AND IOD: 1000
> VDDP: 950 (911 in Hw info)


Tried VSOC 1100, VDDP 950, VDDG 1050 already. Doesn't post at all.


----------



## MyUsername

ManniX-ITA said:


> May I ask why are you returning the Tomahawk?


Absolutely nothing wrong with it, it's just I've got 3 M.2 MP600 and I'm kind of hoping I can just drop the M.2s in to the Unify and use them as they're in raid 0 and my games folder is 1.8TB and I really CBA to reinstall even though I have 200Mb. It'll be a shame not to use all 3 too.


----------



## panni

MyUsername said:


> Absolutely nothing wrong with it, it's just I've got 3 M.2 MP600 and I'm kind of hoping I can just drop the M.2s in to the Unify and use them as they're in raid 0 and my games folder is 1.8TB and I really CBA to reinstall even though I have 200Mb. It'll be a shame not to use all 3 too.


Hahaha, speaking of first-world-problems


----------



## LionAlonso

panni said:


> Tried VSOC 1100, VDDP 950, VDDG 1050 already. Doesn't post at all.


Forgot to say I put everything in AMD OVERCLOCKING section, the others are at auto.
And in Xfr enhancement SOC Oc to 0.
You have aorus master? May i ask you your temps under full load and ur max SC and MC CB20 score with 5900X without PBO or OC?


----------



## sviru007

LionAlonso said:


> Hi;
> With everything closed (ICUE, logitech, nvidia geforce)
> Best run all stock (PBO OFF):
> MC:8436
> SC:632
> Max temps in the test around 70-72 with Corsair h115i RGB PLATINUM with all in medium in Icue.


Any idea why I have such results? The only thing is that I have 1909 W10 that was originally on i7 2700k - idk if it does any difference. Bad early bin?


----------



## LionAlonso

sviru007 said:


> Any idea why I have such results? The only thing is that I have 1909 W10 that was originally on i7 2700k - idk if it does any difference. Bad early bin?


I also dont have the best results...
But first, update windows to 20H2
Update AMD chipster drivers
Update Bios to AGESA 1.1.1.0 C 
Close all tray programs when benchmarking
Could be bad bin yes, but very important, what are ur temps during cb? And in idle? And also take a look at the effective clocks in single and multicore (with HWinfo is good)


----------



## meridius

Hi all I have only upgraded my bios once from f4 to f11 on the master when i bought it about 10 months ago, do you think there is a better bios to use and go for ? as i am tempted to update it

thanks.


----------



## MyUsername

meridius said:


> Hi all I have only upgraded my bios once from f4 to f11 on the master when i bought it about 10 months ago, do you think there is a better bios to use and go for ? as i am tempted to update it
> 
> thanks.


F12 if you want an easy ride. If you like tinkering try F31e. What cpu do you have? You have dual bios, so tinker with the other bios chip. Flashing with flashrom with freedos is probably best as it clears remnants of the previous bios.


----------



## meridius

i have the 3900x what would f12 give me over f11 since that's the next version and there's been a lot of updates to the bios since then, I don't overclock as i just dont see the point for me


----------



## sviru007

LionAlonso said:


> I also dont have the best results...
> But first, update windows to 20H2
> Update AMD chipster drivers
> Update Bios to AGESA 1.1.1.0 C
> Close all tray programs when benchmarking
> Could be bad bin yes, but very important, what are ur temps during cb? And in idle? And also take a look at the effective clocks in single and multicore (with HWinfo is good)


My temps are 39idle, 68 on load in R20. I have 4300 Mhz in MultiCore and ca 4500 in single core. Somethiong is wrong. Newest bios form gigabyte. 
Do you set priority thread to real time when using r20? It is not boosting enough i guess?


----------



## panni

LionAlonso said:


> Forgot to say I put everything in AMD OVERCLOCKING section, the others are at auto.
> And in Xfr enhancement SOC Oc to 0.
> You have aorus master? May i ask you your temps under full load and ur max SC and MC CB20 score with 5900X without PBO or OC?


I'll try your settings later today; I'm in the middle of a mem stability test. I'll post temps and CB20 then as well.

Edit: I have the AORUS Pro.


----------



## LionAlonso

sviru007 said:


> My temps are 39idle, 68 on load in R20. I have 4300 Mhz in MultiCore and ca 4500 in single core. Somethiong is wrong. Newest bios form gigabyte.
> Do you set priority thread to real time when using r20? It is not boosting enough i guess?


Something is wrong, mine at 4300Mhz in MC CB20 score is 8436
Your SC Mhz are bad yes, it should be up to 4.900 minimum.
Where is the priority thread option?


----------



## MyUsername

meridius said:


> i have the 3900x what would f12 give me over f11 since that's the next version and there's been a lot of updates to the bios since then, I don't overclock as i just dont see the point for me


You would notice very little if you don't overclock, I think there was memory compatibility fixes etc and I don't think Gigabyte released a new AGESA on F12. However a new microcode for the 3900x dated 25/01/2020 might be worth an update, F31e has it and it's stable and it's got AMD AGESA ComboV2 1.1.0.0 C, it might run better with the new AMD drivers. Switch to the other bios and give it a test, if you can't get on with it switch back.


----------



## panni

OK, 3733 rock stable:


----------



## panni

LionAlonso said:


> You have aorus master? May i ask you your temps under full load and ur max SC and MC CB20 score with 5900X without PBO or OC?












Cooler is an Arctic Liquid Freezer 2 280 with two Noctua NF-A12x25. Fan curve is optimized for silence, it never went over 50% fan speed.
PBO settings left at default in BIOS, only memory and IF set. This was a back-to-back run, first multicore then immediately afterwards single core.

Edit: Doing another run with full fan speed now.

Power schema now High Performance, fans at full speed:


----------



## Mullcom

Colorful Preps DDR4-4000 C14 RAM For AMD Ryzen 5000 CPUs


Samsung B-die heaven.




www.tomshardware.com





Wow 

Skickat från min SM-G973F via Tapatalk


----------



## LionAlonso

panni said:


> View attachment 2465418
> 
> 
> Cooler is an Arctic Liquid Freezer 2 280. Fan curve is optimized for silence, it never went over 50% fan speed.
> PBO settings left at default in BIOS, only memory and IF set. This was a back-to-back run, first multicore then immediately afterwards single core.
> 
> Edit: Doing another run with full fan speed now.
> 
> Power schema now High Performance, fans at full speed:
> View attachment 2465420


Mmm, defo a bit on the low side.
Try to disable spread spectrum from bios to get 100.0 bus clock.
Single score result is not good, multicore get a pass.
Did you closed all tray apps?
Also CCD1 is much hotter than CCD2, this also happens to me in my 280mm AIO.
I really think is a problem from Bios And AGESA rather than bad silicone, because all the real world benchmark seems a bit low than the reviews from reputable sites.


----------



## sviru007

panni said:


> Cooler is an Arctic Liquid Freezer 2 280 with two Noctua NF-A12x25. Fan curve is optimized for silence, it never went over 50% fan speed.
> PBO settings left at default in BIOS, only memory and IF set. This was a back-to-back run, first multicore then immediately afterwards single core.
> 
> Edit: Doing another run with full fan speed now.
> 
> Power schema now High Performance, fans at full speed:


I'm seeing very weird behaviour. In Cinebench R20 single core my 5900x boost to 4500 on one core and than goes down to 3700 on this core and boosts another core to 4500 and so on. 
How this is supposed to work? Should it stay always on one core and push it to the max or does it switch them all the time?


----------



## panni

LionAlonso said:


> Mmm, defo a bit on the low side.
> Try to disable spread spectrum from bios to get 100.0 bus clock.
> Single score result is not good, multicore get a pass.
> Did you closed all tray apps?
> Also CCD1 is much hotter than CCD2, this also happens to me in my 280mm AIO.
> I really think is a problem from Bios And AGESA rather than bad silicone, because all the real world benchmark seems a bit low than the reviews from reputable sites.


All tray apps closed apart from HWiNFO and Argus Monitor (fan control). I'll try another run later with spread spectrum disabled.


----------



## Yuke

Sooo...smart memory access is confirmed to be only working with UEFI and GPT partitions without legacy support.

I did a clean installation and without legacy support my BIOS is lagging like **** now, lol.


----------



## panni

Yuke said:


> Sooo...smart memory access is confirmed to be only working with UEFI and GPT partitions without legacy support.
> 
> I did a clean installation and without legacy support and my BIOS is lagging like **** now, lol.


CTRL+ALT+F6 every time you enter.


----------



## Yuke

panni said:


> CTRL+ALT+F6 every time you enter.


Whats gonna happen?


----------



## Mullcom

Yuke said:


> Whats gonna happen?


I think this lower resulution or something

Skickat från min SM-G973F via Tapatalk


----------



## ManniX-ITA

sviru007 said:


> I'm seeing very weird behaviour. In Cinebench R20 single core my 5900x boost to 4500 on one core and than goes down to 3700 on this core and boosts another core to 4500 and so on.
> How this is supposed to work? Should it stay always on one core and push it to the max or does it switch them all the time?


It should mostly go over the best cores.
CB20 single core is not single threaded.
It's using multiple threads and I think spawning a new one for every tile is rendered.
The Windows scheduler will then move the computing thread across the best cores as the previous one is still considered under load once the new one starts.
But if it's going over all your cores, even those not marked as best cores something is wrong with the ACPI CPPC tags
You may need to remove the chipset drivers, clean with the AMD utility and re-install.


----------



## panni

Yuke said:


> Whats gonna happen?


The lag goes away


----------



## sviru007

ManniX-ITA said:


> It should mostly go over the best cores.
> CB20 single core is not single threaded.
> It's using multiple threads and I think spawning a new one for every tile is rendered.
> The Windows scheduler will then move the computing thread across the best cores as the previous one is still considered under load once the new one starts.
> But if it's going over all your cores, even those not marked as best cores something is wrong with the ACPI CPPC tags
> You may need to remove the chipset drivers, clean with the AMD utility and re-install.


Thanks. I will do clean install of 20h2 W10 today and everything will be clear i guess. Is it necessary to install chipset drivers? If Single is still poor i might have bad silicone.


----------



## ManniX-ITA

sviru007 said:


> Thanks. I will do clean install of 20h2 W10 today and everything will be clear i guess. Is it necessary to install chipset drivers? If Single is still poor i might have bad silicone.


Yes you really need it otherwise will not work as intended.


----------



## sviru007

ManniX-ITA said:


> Yes you really need it otherwise will not work as intended.


I did install drivers now but it hangs. So no idea if it installed or not. RYZEN master is not working at all. Can't install it either.


----------



## ManniX-ITA

sviru007 said:


> I did install drivers now but it hangs. So no idea if it installed or not. RYZEN master is not working at all. Can't install it either.


That's weird, you sure it's not a memory issue?
Try to set the ram speed to 2133MHz and try again.


----------



## sviru007

ManniX-ITA said:


> That's weird, you sure it's not a memory issue?
> Try to set the ram speed to 2133MHz and try again.


I have 64gb Crucial 3200 xmp. Working great. Tried with 2 sticks. Same result. But I will try as you said before installing new system. When I set prioryty to realtime on Cinebench it gives me almost 8600 on multi... but only 608 on single. I don't think this is the proper way to test thou. I tried witcher 3 my cores stayed at 4450 or something close.


----------



## ManniX-ITA

sviru007 said:


> I have 64gb Crucial 3200 xmp. Working great. Tried with 2 sticks. Same result. But I will try as you said before installing new system. When I set prioryty to realtime on Cinebench it gives me almost 8600 on multi... but only 608 on single. I don't think this is the proper way to test thou. I tried witcher 3 my cores stayed at 4450 or something close.


If the chipset drivers are missing the windows scheduler could have problems allocating the workload to the best scores.
It could explain the lower than expected single core performances.
You should set CB20 to High priority instead of realtime to test.
Check also the Ryzen High Performance power plan is selected if it was able to install it

You can try to the AMD Cleanup utility:


https://www.amd.com/en/support/kb/faq/gpu-601


----------



## KSIMP88

Well, what with the 5900x not being available for a while, I decided to start OCing the 3200g. last time I had an overclockable desktop was a 2500K I think.

So.... seems I'm maxing out at 4.0-4.1 GHz. Is this normal? 1.4v. Going to 42x caused the system to lock up during Prime95, but it didn't throw an error. I'm used to seeing errors before a complete system freeze. Maybe there's something new about overclocking. What's this SOC stuff? Yes, I can google, but I feel I'll get a better understanding here, specifically for my CPU and motherboard. I understand the safe ceiling is 1.2v? But what is really going on?


----------



## ManniX-ITA

KSIMP88 said:


> Well, what with the 5900x not being available for a while, I decided to start OCing the 3200g. last time I had an overclockable desktop was a 2500K I think.
> 
> So.... seems I'm maxing out at 4.0-4.1 GHz. Is this normal? 1.4v. Going to 42x caused the system to lock up during Prime95, but it didn't throw an error. I'm used to seeing errors before a complete system freeze. Maybe there's something new about overclocking. What's this SOC stuff? Yes, I can google, but I feel I'll get a better understanding here, specifically for my CPU and motherboard. I understand the safe ceiling is 1.2v? But what is really going on?


I think you are in the range for a 3200g with bad binning.
Did you try with a lower voltage? 1.4V is already very high, you may reach higher clocks.
My 3800x gets unstable over 1.375V.
If Prime95 just trigger a reboots is usually too less or too much voltage for that frequency.
Usually is too less, the CPU will drop massively the Vcore due to the load and it'll be too low for that workload at that frequency.
You probably have to raise the LLC to High/Turbo or even more but it's going to be risky.
The VSOC is usually more needed to OC memory and IF.
You better leave it at 1100 to lower thermals but higher VSOC means more performances.
Safe if 1.17V over that you need specialized cooling, 1.2V is already danger zone.


----------



## sviru007

ManniX-ITA said:


> If the chipset drivers are missing the windows scheduler could have problems allocating the workload to the best scores.
> It could explain the lower than expected single core performances.
> You should set CB20 to High priority instead of realtime to test.
> Check also the Ryzen High Performance power plan is selected if it was able to install it
> 
> You can try to the AMD Cleanup utility:
> 
> 
> https://www.amd.com/en/support/kb/faq/gpu-601


Installing W10 20h2 solved all issues. Now single core 630 multi 8480.
I didn't install chipset drivers. Nor did I test in high priority. After installing chipset drivers numbers went down... So idk. I would not install them again. 

So clean install is the first thing to do. Now it boosts to 4.94GHz. Yay!


----------



## panni

Huh. Ryzen power profiles are dead with Zen3, did anyone notice the news? They're not being installed anymore by the chipset drivers, and AMD officially confirmed it.


----------



## KSIMP88

Well, I'm holding at 4.1GHz, but my 1070 is sitting pretty at 2062/4752. I'll survive until AMD gets more 5900x in. Curious to see the performance gain from this cheap APU!


https://www.3dmark.com/spy/15287442



Not sure why Futuremark gives those numbers for the GPU clocks, but whatevs.

EDIT: I guess this: https://www.3dmark.com/spy/15207515

But I'll be ready for a GPU soon too, sooooo


----------



## Elrick

panni said:


> Huh. Ryzen power profiles are dead with Zen3, did anyone notice the news? They're not being installed anymore by the chipset drivers, and AMD officially confirmed it.


Suspect for NOW, they are waiting for further developments.

AMD has always omitted installation of certain drivers and/or profiles simply because it might interfere with the new CPUs reliability at this point in time.

Probably some time this year of next, new power profiles will be provided for the Zen 3 hardware.


----------



## panni

Elrick said:


> Suspect for NOW, they are waiting for further developments.
> 
> AMD has always omitted installation of certain drivers and/or profiles simply because it might interfere with the new CPUs reliability at this point in time.
> 
> Probably some time this year of next, new power profiles will be provided for the Zen 3 hardware.


1) Ryzen 5000 Series doesn’t need a power plan. Don’t expect to see one. - The last part is very finite.


----------



## ManniX-ITA

sviru007 said:


> Installing W10 20h2 solved all issues. Now single core 630 multi 8480.
> I didn't install chipset drivers. Nor did I test in high priority. After installing chipset drivers numbers went down... So idk. I would not install them again.
> 
> So clean install is the first thing to do. Now it boosts to 4.94GHz. Yay!


I missed that a Power Plan is not needed... so weird.
Maybe it's anyway related?

_3) But you CAN tweak Ryzen perf vs. power with the Win10 Power & Sleep sider AFTER you install the chipset driver. _

I'd find a way to make it work with chipset drivers.
I've never seen a new CPU working better without.
Yes 20H2 for sure is more updated but you'll always be missing something otherwise.

Try to see if you slider was not the max and maybe install the Ultimate Power plan.


----------



## panni

sviru007 said:


> Installing W10 20h2 solved all issues. Now single core 630 multi 8480.
> I didn't install chipset drivers. Nor did I test in high priority. After installing chipset drivers numbers went down... So idk. I would not install them again.
> 
> So clean install is the first thing to do. Now it boosts to 4.94GHz. Yay!


Weird, indeed. Especially as my boost clocks are fine but I'm 5% off of your CB scores.


----------



## KedarWolf

ManniX-ITA said:


> If the chipset drivers are missing the windows scheduler could have problems allocating the workload to the best scores.
> It could explain the lower than expected single core performances.
> You should set CB20 to High priority instead of realtime to test.
> Check also the Ryzen High Performance power plan is selected if it was able to install it
> 
> You can try to the AMD Cleanup utility:
> 
> 
> https://www.amd.com/en/support/kb/faq/gpu-601


When you boot into Safe Mode with that utility it says it does NOT remove the chipset drivers.


----------



## ManniX-ITA

KedarWolf said:


> When you boot into Safe Mode with that utility it says it does NOT remove the chipset drivers.


Yep, you are right I forgot that 
Used it a long time ago.

To remove the drivers if the uninstall doesn't work properly probably the only tool is the MS troubleshooter:


https://support.microsoft.com/en-us/help/17588/windows-fix-problems-that-block-programs-being-installed-or-removed


----------



## dansi

ryzen profiles always seemed like short term hot fix because Amd did not do a good job with their first gen race to idle boosting on zen2/7nm

zen3 on 7nm+ seems to fixed all that in silicon. Getting 5ghz is no joke and i was floored. Did not see that coming


----------



## ManniX-ITA

dansi said:


> ryzen profiles always seemed like short term hot fix because Amd did not do a good job with their first gen race to idle boosting on zen2/7nm
> 
> zen3 on 7nm+ seems to fixed all that in silicon. Getting 5ghz is no joke and i was floored. Did not see that coming


I didn't heard anything, even marketing boosting, about big changes there.
But could be there have been many under the hood improvements, is quite impressive indeed.


----------



## wirx

panni said:


> I'd go lower with VDDP, something like 950 mV. VSOC might need a bump. But if your games work fine without the videocard OC, I'd leave the OC be. It's a 3090 and pretty much maxed out as-is.
> You could try setting your PCIE to 3.0 if you haven't already.


Thnx, VDDP does that trick and now is everything back to normal.


----------



## Nicked_Wicked

For most of us who are using Auto CPU Clock Control might want to check their BCLK, mine showed 108.04MHz (!!) out of the blue, this is with BIOS F31e and with Spread Spectrum Control off, this seems like a very serious and possibly system damaging bug. On reboot it seemed to recover to normal Auto clocks (100.3-4MHz most of the time)

I’m now manually assigning it to 100.00MHz in the hope this won’t come back, I’ll do some more tests.










After reboot:


----------



## ManniX-ITA

Nicked_Wicked said:


> For most of us who are using Auto CPU Clock Control might want to check their BCLK, mine showed 108.04MHz (!!) of the blue, this is with BIOS F31e and with Spread Spectrum Control off, this seems like a very serious and possibly system damaging bug. On reboot it seemed to recover to normal Auto clocks (100.3-4MHz most of the time)
> 
> I’m now manually assigning it to 100.00MHz in the hope this won’t come back, I’ll do some more tests.
> 
> View attachment 2465512
> 
> 
> After reboot:
> 
> View attachment 2465513


It will. It happens very often.
Got quite a lot of data corruption due to this bug.

If it happens too frequently or without any change in bios settings means the system is unstable, usually the memory settings.


----------



## Nicked_Wicked

ManniX-ITA said:


> It will. It happens very often.
> Got quite a lot of data corruption due to this bug.
> 
> If it happens too frequently or without any change in bios settings means the system is unstable, usually the memory settings.


Quite interesting, because of the rapid BIOS releases a while ago I felt lazy and just kept my RAM on the standard XMP profile and today when I wanted to enter my custom values in I get this ****.

With or without custom timings and can’t create and crashes and/or error codes in any application or Event Viewer, I just get the feeling there’s either some serious hardware related problems with this board or the BIOS needs a serious overhaul. 

At this point I’m just looking forward to the release of the B550 Unify.


----------



## ManniX-ITA

Nicked_Wicked said:


> Quite interesting, because of the rapid BIOS releases a while ago I felt lazy and just kept my RAM on the standard XMP profile and today when I wanted to enter my custom values in I get this ****.
> 
> With or without custom timings and can’t create and crashes and/or error codes in any application or Event Viewer, I just get the feeling there’s either some serious hardware related problems with this board or the BIOS needs a serious overhaul.
> 
> At this point I’m just looking forward to the release of the B550 Unify.


Of course the general board stability plays a primary role.
It's a common issue with GB but it does happen indeed with all boards, it's just very rare.
The root cause is the AMD AGESA which is weak.

There must be a safety check at POST because most of the times when it does happen at the actual boot the BCLK is back at 100 MHz.
But it's a symptom of instability, sometimes the safety check doesn't work and you boot into Windows with crazy high BCLK.
Which made me think the very low BCLK oc with Ryzen is just an AMD artificial limit.
While was unstable and messed up SATA drives I could boot and even reboot safely with BLCK between 104 and 106.
If I set anything above 101 in the BIOS it doesn't even try to load Windows...


----------



## Nighthog

BCLK worked wonders on X470 & Ryzen 1000 series processor

130 BCLK could be used before graphics card crapped out, but there was no use for it on first generation cpu's. No benefit on it. Just caused more heat.
2000 series & 3000 series have use for it but it's the X570 motherboards that are the issue. PCIE gen4.0 doesn't like it.
Have to go down and use gen 3 or gen 2 even for it to work trouble free.


----------



## Mullcom

Before I desirable spred spectrum. I had 98.x

Now when it is disabled. I get 99.1

And the older bios I had i mostly always had 100

Skickat från min SM-G973F via Tapatalk


----------



## ManniX-ITA

Mullcom said:


> Before I desirable spred spectrum. I had 98.x
> 
> Now when it is disabled. I get 99.1
> 
> And the older bios I had i mostly always had 100
> 
> Skickat från min SM-G973F via Tapatalk


Could be you have SVM enabled?


----------



## ishanjain

Hello everyone!

I am building my PC after a long time of using laptops. I will be using 5900x + 3080. I was quite close to buying this motherboard but then few people told me about the cold boot issue with this motherboard and other x570 motherboards from gigabyte. I also found out that Gigabyte has not acknowledged this issue.

Have you all encountered this issue before? How common is it? I asked the retailer and they have 1.2 revision in stock. Does this cold boot issue also exist on this revision? This is a near perfect motherboard for me but this cold boot issue will be quite annoying and I don't really want to deal with it. :/ 

Some people also suggested waiting for dark hero but dark hero will probably be lot more expensive here and likely out of the budget I have allocated for a motherboard. 

In case you don't know the cold boot issue I am referring to, I'll be happy to DM you or share the link to a post on another forum. (I am not sure if that's allowed so not sharing it in this post).


----------



## Mullcom

@ManniX-ITA hey. You remember you change something with 600hz to 300hz ?

I found a setting in the ram that may be connected to this.

tPHYWRD: I believe this is related to a digital-to-analog microcontroller called a PHY chip found in the Ryzen SoC. This timing also appears to be related to writes.

Skickat från min SM-G973F via Tapatalk


----------



## panni

ishanjain said:


> I was quite close to buying this motherboard


Which one specifically?


----------



## ishanjain

panni said:


> Which one specifically?


Oh right. I was going to buy X570 Aorus Master.


----------



## ManniX-ITA

Mullcom said:


> @ManniX-ITA hey. You remember you change something with 600hz to 300hz ?
> 
> I found a setting in the ram that may be connected to this.
> 
> tPHYWRD: I believe this is related to a digital-to-analog microcontroller called a PHY chip found in the Ryzen SoC. This timing also appears to be related to writes.
> 
> Skickat från min SM-G973F via Tapatalk


That is NBIO LCLK DPM; I checked the AMD documentation and should be related to the Integrated GPU.
Somehow it does make a difference despite there's no iGPU.

The PHY is a generic term:





Physical layer - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org





In that case is the DDR4 PHY; it's where the bus is terminated.
There's a PHY for everything  Ethernet, HDMI, etc



ishanjain said:


> Hello everyone!
> 
> I am building my PC after a long time of using laptops. I will be using 5900x + 3080. I was quite close to buying this motherboard but then few people told me about the cold boot issue with this motherboard and other x570 motherboards from gigabyte. I also found out that Gigabyte has not acknowledged this issue.
> 
> Have you all encountered this issue before? How common is it? I asked the retailer and they have 1.2 revision in stock. Does this cold boot issue also exist on this revision? This is a near perfect motherboard for me but this cold boot issue will be quite annoying and I don't really want to deal with it. :/
> 
> Some people also suggested waiting for dark hero but dark hero will probably be lot more expensive here and likely out of the budget I have allocated for a motherboard.
> 
> In case you don't know the cold boot issue I am referring to, I'll be happy to DM you or share the link to a post on another forum. (I am not sure if that's allowed so not sharing it in this post).


The root cause for the cold boot issue seems to be the DisplayPort cable; a very good one, certified, seems to have fixed it for most if not any having this issue.

Obviously GigaByte shielding isn't well done as other brands; almost all having this issue were using the same cable without problems on other boards.
There are other issues possibly related to the shielding.

For some users the board just dies; working fine the day before, dead the next day.
It's not very common but not even that rare, happens every 1-2-4 weeks; usually works again unplugging the CMOS battery which is below the GPU (annoying).
Sometimes the board is dead and needs RMA...


----------



## ishanjain

ManniX-ITA said:


> The root cause for the cold boot issue seems to be the DisplayPort cable; a very good one, certified, seems to have fixed it for most if not any having this issue.
> 
> Obviously GigaByte shielding isn't well done as other brands; almost all having this issue were using the same cable without problems on other boards.
> There are other issues possibly related to the shielding.
> 
> For some users the board just dies; working fine the day before, dead the next day.
> It's not very common but not even that rare, happens every 1-2-4 weeks; usually works again unplugging the CMOS battery which is below the GPU (annoying).
> Sometimes the board is dead and needs RMA...



After reading a lot of threads about it, There are a lot of approaches that temporarily fix the issue but I have not yet seen a permanent fix for it from anyone. This is such a perfect board for me it's terrible they have this annoying issue on it.
Since I live in a small town, If I have to do an RMA, I'll be left without a PC for at least a month. :/


----------



## Markus_

Hi all,

I was lucky and I upgradet from a 3700x to a 5950x.
The speed i get on the road with the board is really like the official tests results from the tec press.

CB20 MC 11400
CB20 SC 637

Today i play arround a little with the AMD Performance PBO.

Strange thing. If i go to enable the PBO i got the best performance.
I get less performance if i choose the limits bei my own for TDP EDC and so on. 

Also played around with Scaler also no luck.
Looks really Strange. 

Markus


----------



## PopReference

Mullcom said:


> Before I desirable spred spectrum. I had 98.x
> 
> Now when it is disabled. I get 99.1
> 
> And the older bios I had i mostly always had 100


If it's not virtualization then it could be a reporting bug. If you set the bclk manually above 100 a small amount, check to see if it did change in os, then set it back to 100 this can fix it.
I've had this issue on a few bios updates.


----------



## Mullcom

PopReference said:


> If it's not virtualization then it could be a reporting bug. If you set the bclk manually above 100 a small amount, check to see if it did change in os, then set it back to 100 this can fix it.
> I've had this issue on a few bios updates.


Okej. This was weird . Computer can't boot and resett bios. I Change to 101

Skickat från min SM-G973F via Tapatalk


----------



## PopReference

Mullcom said:


> Okej. This was weird . Computer can't boot and resett bios. I Change to 101


101 is a lot. 100.10 is probably enough maybe even 100.5.


----------



## Mullcom

PopReference said:


> 101 is a lot. 100.10 is probably enough maybe even 100.5.


Ahaa. That was new. In the old days was no 0.1



Skickat från min SM-G973F via Tapatalk


----------



## bsmith27

ManniX-ITA said:


> If the chipset drivers are missing the windows scheduler could have problems allocating the workload to the best scores.
> It could explain the lower than expected single core performances.
> You should set CB20 to High priority instead of realtime to test.
> Check also the Ryzen High Performance power plan is selected if it was able to install it
> 
> You can try to the AMD Cleanup utility:
> 
> 
> https://www.amd.com/en/support/kb/faq/gpu-601


Do you use 1usmus power plan in the control panel or the Ryzen High Performance power plan?


----------



## Leito360

If anyone needs them, here are the F12 BIOS (bioses) for AORUS ELITE WIFI :

F12e
F12g


----------



## psigh

Markus_ said:


> I get less performance if i choose the limits bei my own for TDP EDC and so on.
> 
> Also played around with Scaler also no luck.


Have you tried dialling in your TDP/etc so that underload, they reach 95-99% of the set values (as reported in HW monitor) ? I found this maximised performance of my 3700x.


----------



## stasio

F31g is out.....


----------



## nievz

stasio said:


> F31g is out.....


does this have the curve optimizer?

Has anyone reported to Gigabyte that we are impatiently waiting for this feature for our 5800x's? 

@stasio F31G is not available yet for the Aorus X570 Master rev 1.2 ...


----------



## stasio

nievz said:


> does this have the curve optimizer?
> 
> Has anyone reported to Gigabyte that we are impatiently waiting for this feature for our 5800x's?
> 
> @stasio F31G is not available yet for the Aorus X570 Master rev 1.2 ...


On TweakTown forum.....
*With curve optimizer BIOS will be in day or two.......*
Also on GB web page.


----------



## stasio

-----


----------



## ManniX-ITA

F31g: seems to be same AGESA/SMU, don't see any change in performances so far.

Only visible change: PCIe ASPM available now in the options and disabled by default. No need to modify the power plan anymore.


----------



## nievz

ManniX-ITA said:


> F31g: seems to be same AGESA/SMU, don't see any change in performances so far.
> 
> Only visible change: PCIe ASPM available now in the options and disabled by default. No need to modify the power plan anymore.


where did you download? Please provide link.


----------



## nievz

stasio said:


> On TweakTown forum.....
> With curve optimizer BIOS will be in day or two.......
> Also on GB web page.


So the one on Tweaktown forum doesnt have the Curve Optimizer yet?


----------



## KedarWolf

nievz said:


> where did you download? Please provide link.











GIGABYTE Latest Beta BIOS - TweakTown Forums


Warning Some of beta BIOSes are still undergoing compatibility testing. GIGABYTE is sharing these BIOSes for testing purposes only and are not meant for general release. If you are not familiar with beta BIOS testing, then please only flash the recommended release BIOSes that are posted on the...




www.tweaktownforum.com


----------



## nievz

KedarWolf said:


> GIGABYTE Latest Beta BIOS - TweakTown Forums
> 
> 
> Warning Some of beta BIOSes are still undergoing compatibility testing. GIGABYTE is sharing these BIOSes for testing purposes only and are not meant for general release. If you are not familiar with beta BIOS testing, then please only flash the recommended release BIOSes that are posted on the...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.tweaktownforum.com


Thanks, does it have the curve optimizer?


----------



## KedarWolf

nievz said:


> Thanks, does it have the curve optimizer?


Don't think so, someone said new one with it will be a few days.


----------



## stasio

KedarWolf said:


> Don't think so, someone said new one with it will be a few days.


I said here and on TT forum, but they don't read properly.
Bolded now.......


----------



## ManniX-ITA

stasio said:


> I said here and on TT forum, but they don't read properly.
> Bolded now.......


You should have sent a PM to everyone interested 

From Tweaktown:



stasio said:


> *The new BIOS supports the SAM (Smart Access Memory) function.
> Another beta BIOS day or two....to add the Vf curve.*


And:
*PCIe ASPM option in Settings, disabled by default.*


----------



## Yuke

ManniX-ITA said:


> You should have sent a PM to everyone interested
> 
> From Tweaktown:
> 
> 
> 
> And:
> *PCIe ASPM option in Settings, disabled by default.*


Hows IF stability / RAM stability with 31?

Still in need of higher voltages? I have to run 1150 VSOC now ...


----------



## Nighthog

Thanks for the F31g.

Any idea when better FCLK OC will be available? 
The last bios I could have 1933FCLK working on was F12f, no other BIOS has worked to get that working again.


----------



## Nicked_Wicked

ManniX-ITA said:


> You should have sent a PM to everyone interested
> 
> From Tweaktown:
> 
> 
> 
> And:
> *PCIe ASPM option in Settings, disabled by default.*


Any idea what that option does?


----------



## ManniX-ITA

Yuke said:


> Hows IF stability / RAM stability with 31?
> 
> Still in need of higher voltages? I have to run 1150 VSOC now ...


Same same, no difference at all that I could see



Nicked_Wicked said:


> Any idea what that option does?


It's the PCIe power saving mode, triggers instability if enabled.


----------



## m00nsun

stasio said:


> On TweakTown forum.....
> *With curve optimizer BIOS will be in day or two.......*
> Also on GB web page.


Thanks Stasio, you are legend!


----------



## Alastair

Is there a way we can tell the Temps of the IO die on Ryzen?


----------



## ManniX-ITA

Alastair said:


> Is there a way we can tell the Temps of the IO die on Ryzen?


There's no exposed thermal sensor for the IOD.
But when the CCDs temps are lower than the CPU die temp you can tell that delta is mostly due to it.
Under load the CCDs will always be hotter.


----------



## Blackfyre

Good news for those on Aorus Master, just saw this tweet, FCLK 2000Mhz now all good apparently on new BIOS just released, good luck 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1328363682817044480


----------



## ManniX-ITA

Blackfyre said:


> Good news for those on Aorus Master, just saw this tweet, FCLK 2000Mhz now all good apparently on new BIOS just released, good luck
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1328363682817044480


LoL, I don't think so, much probably just random luck
The fix mentioned by AMD requires a new AGESA and would affect positively also Zen2.

This BIOS, if something, made my IF at 1900 more unstable; I'm getting over and over SATA corruption.
Now I'm upping even further voltages and will test the memory with Kahru.


----------



## Mullcom

Blackfyre said:


> Good news for those on Aorus Master, just saw this tweet, FCLK 2000Mhz now all good apparently on new BIOS just released, good luck
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1328363682817044480


Cant wait for it to test it out. See if this also helps for zen2+

Skickat från min SM-G973F via Tapatalk


----------



## Mullcom

ManniX-ITA said:


> LoL, I don't think so, much probably just random luck
> The fix mentioned by AMD requires a new AGESA and would affect positively also Zen2.
> 
> This BIOS, if something, made my IF at 1900 more unstable; I'm getting over and over SATA corruption.
> Now I'm upping even further voltages and will test the memory with Kahru.


Hey! Don't kill the spirit of reaching higher lvl of boost [emoji1787]

Skickat från min SM-G973F via Tapatalk


----------



## ManniX-ITA

Mullcom said:


> Hey! Don't kill the spirit of reaching higher lvl of boost [emoji1787]
> 
> Skickat från min SM-G973F via Tapatalk


I'm sorry 
Looking forward to it, I may be able to boot at 1933 with 3800x.
This just doesn't look like it's going to happen with this release...


----------



## Nighthog

ManniX-ITA said:


> I'm sorry
> Looking forward to it, I may be able to boot at 1933 with 3800x.
> This just doesn't look like it's going to happen with this release...


I tried the F31g on the Xtreme and 1933 didn't boot on my 3800x. only F12f that has worked thus far, and that needed LN2 mode for it not to get stuck on 07 postcode. 
No other bios fixes the stuck on 07 message since.


----------



## Mullcom

ManniX-ITA said:


> I'm sorry
> Looking forward to it, I may be able to boot at 1933 with 3800x.
> This just doesn't look like it's going to happen with this release...


Time will tell. I have no problem to run 1900 but 1933 it don't boot. It's only 33mhz. Can't only be the chipset. That's is my hope for now. 



Skickat från min SM-G973F via Tapatalk


----------



## Dan Hot

Some test with 3900x 31g if SAM option is t here and make any differnet?


----------



## kundica

Updated from F31e to F31g and it's throwing WHEA Event 19 errors like crazy on my Aorus Master with a 5900x. Running the exact same settings as I did on F31e without errors.


----------



## Mullcom

kundica said:


> Updated from F31e to F31g and it's throwing WHEA Event 19 errors like crazy. Running the exact same settings as I did on F31e without errors.


How did you flash it?
Did you shutdown power after?

Skickat från min SM-G973F via Tapatalk


----------



## kundica

Mullcom said:


> How did you flash it?
> Did you shutdown power after?


I did a CLR CMOS then flashed it in the BIOS through Q-Flash on the x570 Aorus Master. Since I was in the bios there's no clear way to shutdown after it flashes, it just reboots. I set everything to stock including memory and I'm still getting them so that tells me something is going on with the bios.

On a side note, this bios will run above 1900 IF even though Gigabyte says that's coming in a later update. My system booted at 4000CL18/2000 IF with my 5900x and everything else set to Auto. I'm running 4x8gb so I might try dropping down to 2x8gb and see if I can get the WHEA error to go away.


----------



## MikeS3000

I wonder if Zen 2 owners will get lucky and have their IF run above 1900 as well on later BIOS revisions.


----------



## Mullcom

kundica said:


> I did a CLR CMOS then flashed it in the BIOS through Q-Flash on the x570 Aorus Master. Since I was in the bios there's no clear way to shutdown after it flashes, it just reboots. I set everything to stock including memory and I'm still getting them so that tells me something is going on with the bios.
> 
> On a side note, this bios will run above 1900 IF even though Gigabyte says that's coming in a later update. My system booted at 4000CL18/2000 IF with my 5900x and everything else set to Auto. I'm running 4x8gb so I might try dropping down to 2x8gb and see if I can get the WHEA error to go away.


Interesting. So what could you reach before?



Skickat från min SM-G973F via Tapatalk


----------



## kundica

Mullcom said:


> Interesting. So what could you reach before?


I've been running 4x8gb 3800CL16 with tight timings since I had my 3900x and the Aorus Master. Same settings ran fine on f31e.

I cleared CMOS again and let my memory default to 2133 on Auto. I'm not seeing any WHEA error but 2133 is not acceptable. I'm going to push up the memory is steps and see when the errors start to show up. I know that one of the recent bios updates caused WHEA errors for the C8H owners and ASUS had to release a beta bios to fix them.


----------



## ryouiki

Hmmm F31g is much better then F31d on my Master Rev1.0 & 1.1 + 3900X... no longer hanging at POST with 0D randomly. Hoping this addition of having *PCIe ASPM* resolves an issue I constantly have with 5700XT, but probably not 😆


----------



## ManniX-ITA

kundica said:


> I did a CLR CMOS then flashed it in the BIOS through Q-Flash on the x570 Aorus Master. Since I was in the bios there's no clear way to shutdown after it flashes, it just reboots. I set everything to stock including memory and I'm still getting them so that tells me something is going on with the bios.
> 
> On a side note, this bios will run above 1900 IF even though Gigabyte says that's coming in a later update. My system booted at 4000CL18/2000 IF with my 5900x and everything else set to Auto. I'm running 4x8gb so I might try dropping down to 2x8gb and see if I can get the WHEA error to go away.


Well even without this incoming patch someone could boot even at 2133 IF on the Master...
But it's interesting you can now with 31g... I'll give a check if I can run 1933 just to be sure.

To avoid WHEA Errors with my 3800x I had to do the following, maybe something could help with your 5900x as well:

VDDG 1100 / IOD-CCD 1100-950
VDDP 1050
VSOC 1165
CPU LLC High
SOC LLC High
CPU OVP Normal
UncoreOC Enabled
CPU & SOC Current protection 400mV


----------



## Nicked_Wicked

Hopefully F31 stable will come out with support for the curve optimizer in a few days, now to find a 5xxx chip. 😓


----------



## MikeS3000

Nicked_Wicked said:


> Hopefully F31 stable will come out with support for the curve optimizer in a few days, now to find a 5xxx chip. 😓


For sure. This seems like even greater scarcity compared to the Zen 2 launch. I keep telling myself to have patience. I think it took me 5 weeks after launch to score a 3900x last time around.


----------



## ManniX-ITA

No improvements yet for IF at 1933.
But for the first time it's recovering by itself clearing CMOS, could they have fixed the boot failure guard finally?


----------



## kundica

ManniX-ITA said:


> Well even without this incoming patch someone could boot even at 2133 IF on the Master...
> But it's interesting you can now with 31g... I'll give a check if I can run 1933 just to be sure.
> 
> To avoid WHEA Errors with my 3800x I had to do the following, maybe something could help with your 5900x as well:
> 
> VDDG 1100 / IOD-CCD 1100-950
> VDDP 1050
> VSOC 1165
> CPU LLC High
> SOC LLC High
> CPU OVP Normal
> UncoreOC Enabled
> CPU & SOC Current protection 400mV


Thanks! I'll give these changes a try. I noticed anything above 3600CL16 returns WHEA errors, even everything else on AUTO. Quite strange how 3800CL16 with tuned timings didn't have any issues on the previous bios.


----------



## ManniX-ITA

kundica said:


> Thanks! I'll give these changes a try. I noticed anything above 3600CL16 returns WHEA errors, even everything else on AUTO. Quite strange how 3800CL16 with tuned timings didn't have any issues on the previous bios.


I had to raise VDDP from 1000 to 1050 to fix memory errors compared to the previous F31e.
Kahru was popping errors like crazy


----------



## kundica

ManniX-ITA said:


> I had to raise VDDP from 1000 to 1050 to fix memory errors compared to the previous F31e.
> Kahru was popping errors like crazy


Still getting errors. Rolled back to 31e and tried my 3800CL16 again. Runs without issues. I don't even need to run adjusted voltages for 3800CL16 to run fine on 31e.


----------



## Leito360

What temperature must the X570 reach to trigger the overheat protection?

I'm on a X570 Aorus Elite and I've had 3 sudden shutdowns during this week. My first guess is that is the PSU showing its age (It has 6 years now), but today I thought about the chipset getting hot and triggering the overheat protection and that could be the reason of the shudown, but i don't know at what temperature the overheat protection for the chipset triggers.


----------



## MyUsername

Leito360 said:


> What temperature must the X570 reach to trigger the overheat protection?
> 
> I'm on a X570 Aorus Elite and I've had 3 sudden shutdowns during this week. My first guess is that is the PSU showing its age (It has 6 years now), but today I thought about the chipset getting hot and triggering the overheat protection and that could be the reason of the shudown, but i don't know at what temperature the overheat protection for the chipset triggers.



Probably about 95'C. Your USB, SATA and stuff would behave erratic before the system would force a shutdown. Besides, if the chipset is getting to that sort of temps then there's some cooling issues in your system that need looking at. Should be about 60-70'C for normal operation, check HWINFO.


----------



## Mullcom

I am in for a try to but dos is messing with me......

Skickat från min SM-G973F via Tapatalk


----------



## Mullcom

LoL.. Link i downloaded is for other board.









Skickat från min SM-G973F via Tapatalk


----------



## Mullcom

stasio said:


> I said here and on TT forum, but they don't read properly.
> Bolded now.......


Hi. Can you pleas change link to correct file on the other forum ? I get elite. 

I have itx pro wifi. 

Skickat från min SM-G973F via Tapatalk


----------



## patryk

Hello

I have question
when windows start the display post is AA later it changes to "0C"
post error code "0C" what is this ? 
the computer boots up and works properly
Actualy platform is OC 
Without OC show "AA" or "40" but work ok


----------



## MyUsername

patryk said:


> Hello
> 
> I have question
> when windows start the display post is AA later it changes to "0C"
> post error code "0C" what is this ?
> the computer boots up and works properly
> Actualy platform is OC
> Without OC show "AA" or "40" but work ok


Have you set a manual static overclock?


----------



## BTTB

patryk said:


> Hello
> 
> I have question
> when windows start the display post is AA later it changes to "0C"
> post error code "0C" what is this ?
> the computer boots up and works properly
> Actualy platform is OC
> Without OC show "AA" or "40" but work ok


I have more or less the same Post Codes on my X570 Master using Bios F31e.
Its usually AA then AO. 
From cold boot I get post code, 40 like this morning as I put the PC on for the first time. 
If I reboot now it will become AA/AO.
Using Ryzen Master Post Code changes to F8.

Also seen OC but only when running a benchmark. Googled OC and came up with "Overclock"?
OC is not in the manual, nor is 40 for that matter.

The consensus online is that if Windows boots to desktop OK, then these codes are irrelevant. 
But I would still check in the Manual if you get a code other than these mentioned above.

Oh, I changed my Bios from UEFI to Legacy to be able to see the Bios of my Raid Card (See Signature) and I think after that I started seeing Post Code 40.
Before then I had never had Post Code 40.

And yes all works OK with these codes above .... so far.


----------



## gogx

Im gething a lot of WHEA errors "AIDA64" with the new F31g Bios only XMP enabled..whent back to F31e..no errors there...


----------



## stasio

BIOS F31h on TT forum....

- Enhance Curve Optimizer


----------



## Mullcom

stasio said:


> BIOS F31h on TT forum....
> 
> - Enhance Curve Optimizer


God work. Thx for fixing the link. Let's try this

Skickat från min SM-G973F via Tapatalk


----------



## ManniX-ITA

BTTB said:


> I have more or less the same Post Codes on my X570 Master using Bios F31e.
> Its usually AA then AO.
> From cold boot I get post code, 40 like this morning as I put the PC on for the first time.
> If I reboot now it will become AA/AO.
> Using Ryzen Master Post Code changes to F8.
> 
> Also seen OC but only when running a benchmark. Googled OC and came up with "Overclock"?
> OC is not in the manual, nor is 40 for that matter.
> 
> The consensus online is that if Windows boots to desktop OK, then these codes are irrelevant.
> But I would still check in the Manual if you get a code other than these mentioned above.
> 
> Oh, I changed my Bios from UEFI to Legacy to be able to see the Bios of my Raid Card (See Signature) and I think after that I started seeing Post Code 40.
> Before then I had never had Post Code 40.
> 
> And yes all works OK with these codes above .... so far.


Yes, it's undocumented and probably doesn't really matter.
Post codes 30/40 should indicate normal operation after a resume from standby, I think S3 is 30 and S1 is 40.

When I start OCMaestro it changes to d3.


----------



## Mullcom

stasio said:


> BIOS F31h on TT forum....
> 
> - Enhance Curve Optimizer


Seams I still can't flash

Bios mismatch.

It's closer with the name. But this is the ITX

It should have I in the name. 

Thx 









Skickat från min SM-G973F via Tapatalk


----------



## Mullcom

When I check a bit closer. It seams that this bird is not in the list at all. Not prioritized I guess. But if you generate one I can test it to check if it don't have any surprised problems. 



Skickat från min SM-G973F via Tapatalk


----------



## stasio

Mullcom said:


> When I check a bit closer. It seams that this bird is not in the list at all. Not prioritized I guess. But if you generate one I can test it to check if it don't have any surprised problems.
> 
> 
> 
> Skickat från min SM-G973F via Tapatalk


Yea, sure...here you go...








X570IAORUSPROWIFI


MediaFire is a simple to use free service that lets you put all your photos, documents, music, and video in a single place so you can access them anywhere and share them everywhere.



www.mediafire.com





Anyway new BIOS supose to be on GB web page in day or two,


----------



## Mullcom

So. I start to investigate this now.

Not finding the new fletcher's. Is this only available for zen3 cpus?

#Testing BIOS beta F31h
#-ON-
#X570 I Airbus pro wifi v1.1

#How I flash the bios.
1. Take some screenshots over my settings.
2. Load bios to default.
3. Load freedos.
4 flash bios with command /c and /v
5. Reboot and go in to bios.
6. Power off computer
7. Start up computer.
8. Start testing settings.


##What I have found out so far.

* Favorite is some how removed to default and I need to reattach them. This happen when bios failed with cycle the new settings I sett.

* Test to run FCLK 1933 and 1966 with no luck.

* Trying to sett mem's clock to 1900. But it not changing. In windows still default setting.
I have not touch AMD overclock. Only change in AMD CBS. 

*Frome previous bios my bus clock was 99.2 and this bios is now 99.8 

*Having hard time to take screenshot to my usb device. Try both fat and fat32 and NTFS type.
It say don't find any usb device but when I check boot options it's there.



I am still in testing mode. 







Skickat från min SM-G973F via Tapatalk


----------



## billy1816

On beta F31h I can boot my 5600x at 4000mhz 1:1 but I've been having some sound issues, probably related to voltage. If I increase vsoc too much it gets worse, I'm having some trouble finding the sweet spot.


----------



## LionAlonso

billy1816 said:


> On beta F31h I can boot my 5600x at 4000mhz 1:1 but I've been having some sound issues, probably related to voltage. If I increase vsoc too much it gets worse, I'm having some trouble finding the sweet spot.


How much is your vsoc?


----------



## billy1816

LionAlonso said:


> How much is your vsoc?


I've been trying between 1V and 1.9V (yeah, too much). I think the most stable one has been around 1.34 or 1.32, but still some light sound popping every now and then. I don't know if vddg or vddp have some impact but i've seen no change from .950 vto 1.1v

Edit: I have to say that actually I'm at 3800mhz @ 1.124V on bios, 1.1 on Windows with no issue, so it's 100% caused by the IF/Vsoc at 4000.


----------



## F1Aussie

Hey guys, dropping the beastly 5950x into my PC tonight and went to setup the bios on my x570 master on f31e and could no longer see XMP high frequency support, has it been removed?
Cheers


----------



## Yuke

billy1816 said:


> I've been trying between 1V and 1.9V (yeah, too much). I think the most stable one has been around 1.34 or 1.32, but still some light sound popping every now and then. I don't know if vddg or vddp have some impact but i've seen no change from .950 vto 1.1v
> 
> Edit: I have to say that actually I'm at 3800mhz @ 1.124V on bios, 1.1 on Windows with no issue, so it's 100% caused by the IF/Vsoc at 4000.


Any chance you upgraded your windows version recently? If you went over 1909 recently, its probably a windows issue... took the opportunity to test it out the last couple of day when switching to UEFI bios and tested every single windows update out after suddenly having sound pop/crack problems...1909 was the last one for me without problems.

They changed some power management bullshit on higher versions so power delivery of the soundcard is too slow when a sudden sound happen...


----------



## billy1816

Yuke said:


> Any chance you upgraded your windows version recently? If you went over 1909 recently, its probably a windows issue... took the opportunity to test it out the last couple of day when switching to UEFI bios and tested every single windows update out after suddenly having sound pop/crack problems...1909 was the last one for me without problems.
> 
> They changed some power management bullshit on higher versions so power delivery of the soundcard is too slow when a sudden sound happen...


When I load up my 3800mhz 1:1 profile I have no issue, so I'd say it's 100% caused by too much IF/Vsoc at 4000


----------



## Yuke

billy1816 said:


> When I load up my 3800mhz 1:1 profile I have no issue, so I'd say it's 100% caused by too much IF/Vsoc at 4000


Yes, could also be a VSOC/VDDG issue, just wanted to mention the alternative.


----------



## ManniX-ITA

billy1816 said:


> When I load up my 3800mhz 1:1 profile I have no issue, so I'd say it's 100% caused by too much IF/Vsoc at 4000


You should try to play with split VDDG CCD/IOD with a lower value for CCD and higher to IOD.


----------



## panni

Yuke said:


> Any chance you upgraded your windows version recently? If you went over 1909 recently, its probably a windows issue... took the opportunity to test it out the last couple of day when switching to UEFI bios and tested every single windows update out after suddenly having sound pop/crack problems...1909 was the last one for me without problems.
> 
> They changed some power management bullshit on higher versions so power delivery of the soundcard is too slow when a sudden sound happen...


I've been following the whole 2004 ordeal a lot recently, as I never managed to completely eradicate the crackling/popping (I thought it was better with 20H2 but turned out to be a placebo). This seems to be a widespread issue after 1909 - someone did a write-up and linked some of the other posts with the same issue. Unfortunately it was never officially recognized by Microsoft.

I can confirm this happens even without any DPC Latency issues, is _not_ board specific and happens with Intel as well.


----------



## ManniX-ITA

panni said:


> I've been following the whole 2004 ordeal a lot recently, as I never managed to completely eradicate the crackling/popping (I thought it was better with 20H2 but turned out to be a placebo). This seems to be a widespread issue after 1909 - someone did a write-up and linked some of the other posts with the same issue. Unfortunately it was never officially recognized by Microsoft.
> 
> I can confirm this happens even without any DPC Latency issues, is _not_ board specific and happens with Intel as well.


Yes, which is a different issue from the crackling due to the voltages with Ryzen.
AFAIK it should only hit USB and PCIe audio solutions; making a mess for classic add-in boards and external DACs.
But if it's the MS issue the on-board audio, if it's using UAD drivers, should still work properly.
Since I've been lucky and only experienced the specific Ryzen issue, can't confirm it's so.


----------



## kundica

Flashed F31h this morning. Still causing an insane number of WHEA errors if I set my memory to anything over 3600CL16. IMO, there's clearly something wrong with F31g and F31h when it comes to memory. On F31e I can run 3800CL14 without issue and without doing any crazy memory or secondary voltage tweaking.

Dropped my memory down to avoid errors then enabled Curve Optimizer with a Negative value of 15 on all cores and a +200 PBO. It was too aggressive and caused random reboots with some cores boosting to 5150. Dropped it down to Negative 10 on all cores and it seems to be stable. I plan to tune the settings per core this afternoon.


----------



## Yuke

panni said:


> I've been following the whole 2004 ordeal a lot recently, as I never managed to completely eradicate the crackling/popping (I thought it was better with 20H2 but turned out to be a placebo). This seems to be a widespread issue after 1909 - someone did a write-up and linked some of the other posts with the same issue. Unfortunately it was never officially recognized by Microsoft.
> 
> I can confirm this happens even without any DPC Latency issues, is _not_ board specific and happens with Intel as well.


Oh crap, that reddit thread is heart breaking. I dont see a fix coming anytime soon...


----------



## Mullcom

Yuke said:


> Oh crap, that reddit thread is heart breaking. I dont see a fix coming anytime soon...


I am using some other modified realtec driver for my audio it maybe help you all with the sound. I haven't notis anything yet of this issues.

Skickat från min SM-G973F via Tapatalk


----------



## Mullcom

The Ultimate Realtek HD Audio Driver Mod for Windows 10


Hi ladies and gentlemen and enthusiasts of sound, There is new updated Driver Mod to version 8627. In the package are included Dolby PCEE4, Dolby Digital Plus, DTS Headphone X, Dolby Atmos for Gaming, Sound Blaster 720 UWP and also Nahimic who optimises Nvidia HDMI Audio Driver. Dolby Digital...




www.techpowerup.com





Skickat från min SM-G973F via Tapatalk


----------



## panni

Mullcom said:


> I am using some other modified realtec driver for my audio it maybe help you all with the sound. I haven't notis anything yet of this issues.
> 
> Skickat från min SM-G973F via Tapatalk


The issue is not limited to Realtek, sadly. I have the issue with an external USB sound card, which worked perfectly in earlier Windows versions - it's using the Windows drivers (Steelseries Arctis Pro Wireless). My onboard sound is deactivated in BIOS.

I've also checked for IRQ conflicts as some people had their GPU on the same IRQ as the sound card; not the case over here :/

Edit: Info from several of the threads: People tend to get the issue after upgrading Windows, some of them never had them, reinstalled Windows, and got the issues afterwards.


----------



## Mullcom

panni said:


> The issue is not limited to Realtek, sadly. I have the issue with an external USB sound card, which worked perfectly in earlier Windows versions - it's using the Windows drivers (Steelseries Arctis Pro Wireless). My onboard sound is deactivated in BIOS.
> 
> I've also checked for IRQ conflicts as some people had their GPU on the same IRQ as the sound card; not the case over here :/


Ahas. External soundcard. Hmm. Okej. 

So when you all use the imbedded soundcard you don't have any issues?


Test change to a other IRQ. Hope this get rid of conflict


Skickat från min SM-G973F via Tapatalk


----------



## Tweedilderp

panni said:


> The issue is not limited to Realtek, sadly. I have the issue with an external USB sound card, which worked perfectly in earlier Windows versions - it's using the Windows drivers (Steelseries Arctis Pro Wireless). My onboard sound is deactivated in BIOS.
> 
> I've also checked for IRQ conflicts as some people had their GPU on the same IRQ as the sound card; not the case over here :/
> 
> Edit: Info from several of the threads: People tend to get the issue after upgrading Windows, some of them never had them, reinstalled Windows, and got the issues afterwards.



Issue i think is related to the new system timer/clock being used in 2004 and 2009 windows 10 vers.

If you use the timer bench app it will show you even with HPET disabled we are capped at 10 instead of 3.9.

To alleviate issues i suggest you fiddle around with spread spectrum and HPET in the BIOS then look into dynamichtick and platformclock in the OS.

I myself used rufus to download a bootable 1909 iso before bed. I have a pro cd key so i will be installing and using group policy to disable updates.

If all goes well ill make my own thread with my findings. The settings above did get rid of most of my crackling apart from my true 7.1 headset on usb 3. Still crackles like a mofo but stutters in games arent as jarring.


----------



## panni

Tweedilderp said:


> Issue i think is related to the new system timer/clock being used in 2004 and 2009 windows 10 vers.
> 
> If you use the timer bench app it will show you even with HPET disabled we are capped at 10 instead of 3.9.
> 
> To alleviate issues i suggest you fiddle around with spread spectrum and HPET in the BIOS then look into dynamichtick and platformclock in the OS.
> 
> I myself used rufus to download a bootable 1909 iso before bed. I have a pro cd key so i will be installing and using group policy to disable updates.
> 
> If all goes well ill make my own thread with my findings. The settings above did get rid of most of my crackling apart from my true 7.1 headset on usb 3. Still crackles like a mofo but stutters in games arent as jarring.


Interesting, I don't have _any_ audio issues once the CPU is out of the low power state, e.g. running a game. The issues are only there in a low power state.

Timerbench:


----------



## ManniX-ITA

Tweedilderp said:


> Issue i think is related to the new system timer/clock being used in 2004 and 2009 windows 10 vers.
> 
> If you use the timer bench app it will show you even with HPET disabled we are capped at 10 instead of 3.9.
> 
> To alleviate issues i suggest you fiddle around with spread spectrum and HPET in the BIOS then look into dynamichtick and platformclock in the OS.
> 
> I myself used rufus to download a bootable 1909 iso before bed. I have a pro cd key so i will be installing and using group policy to disable updates.
> 
> If all goes well ill make my own thread with my findings. The settings above did get rid of most of my crackling apart from my true 7.1 headset on usb 3. Still crackles like a mofo but stutters in games arent as jarring.


The best configuration should be to use HPET Enabled in BIOS and not in Windows.
It will allow the system to use whatever is best. Doesn't work always but unless you have a specific issue it's better this way.
You'll see it limited to 10 in Timerbench using invariant TSC but if HPET is enabled in BIOS it will be used when required.



panni said:


> Interesting, I don't have _any_ audio issues once the CPU is out of the low power state, e.g. running a game. The issues are only there in a low power state.
> 
> Timerbench:
> View attachment 2465762


You should try disabling Global C-State and DF C-States.
The AMD power management is very aggressive.


----------



## LionAlonso

ManniX-ITA said:


> You should try to play with split VDDG CCD/IOD with a lower value for CCD and higher to IOD.


Hi!
Hi have stable 1900IF with my 5900x.
Homewer im using 1.075 Vsoc, 1000 VDDG (For both CCD and IOD) and 950VDDP.
Do you recomend me to try to lower the VDDG CCD or if im stable I shouldnt touch it?
Is there any benefit?
Thanks in advance!


----------



## PopReference

I'm able to replicate the noise crackle from adjusting the Windows volume slider, never notice this specific issue since I don't use them for volume adjust. I was also able to get static from the Youtube video volume slider.
I did find that Foobar2000's as well as Media player Classic's volume slider had ZERO crackle. VLC does have audio crackle since it adjusts the Windows volume slider. There could be something in the way the volume adjusting is reported in Windows that some media players avoid maybe. I think it's most likely non-hardware related and probably Microsoft issue.


----------



## panni

ManniX-ITA said:


> The best configuration should be to use HPET Enabled in BIOS and not in Windows.
> It will allow the system to use whatever is best. Doesn't work always but unless you have a specific issue it's better this way.
> You'll see it limited to 10 in Timerbench using invariant TSC but if HPET is enabled in BIOS it will be used when required.
> 
> 
> 
> You should try disabling Global C-State and DF C-States.
> The AMD power management is very aggressive.


And run a CPU with 80W idle? Because of a software issue? That's something I'd rather not do. It does fix the issues mostly, though, combined with Typical Current Idle.


----------



## ManniX-ITA

LionAlonso said:


> Hi!
> Hi have stable 1900IF with my 5900x.
> Homewer im using 1.075 Vsoc, 1000 VDDG (For both CCD and IOD) and 950VDDP.
> Do you recomend me to try to lower the VDDG CCD or if im stable I shouldnt touch it?
> Is there any benefit?
> Thanks in advance!


In theory better thermals which should allow a bit more performances and/or sustained boost.
But the difference at least on the 3000s is quite marginal.
I'd keep it as it is but I have seen people using down to 900 for both VDDG and VDDP on the 5000s.


----------



## LionAlonso

ManniX-ITA said:


> In theory better thermals which should allow a bit more performances and/or sustained boost.
> But the difference at least on the 3000s is quite marginal.
> I'd keep it as it is but I have seen people using down to 900 for both VDDG and VDDP on the 5000s.


I may try it,I have to see if it doesnt give me audio crackling or usb vdrop with the 1900FCLK as you previously stated days before.
The thing is, why the VDDG CCD should be lower than the IOD?
As said, if i try to get the voltages down a bit for VDDP and VDDG (to 900), how do I test it for instabilty? Blender benchmark and youtube, and it shouldnt have dropped frames or audio desync for example?
Thank you!


----------



## ManniX-ITA

LionAlonso said:


> I may try it,I have to see if it doesnt give me audio crackling or usb vdrop with the 1900FCLK as you previously stated days before.
> The thing is, why the VDDG CCD should be lower than the IOD?
> As said, if i try to get the voltages down a bit for VDDP and VDDG (to 900), how do I test it for instabilty? Blender benchmark and youtube, and it shouldnt have dropped frames or audio desync for example?
> Thank you!


Cause usually the CCD needs less than IOD. And could be it doesn't like it higher than a specific value.
But it's not necessarily true, depends on the CPU and system settings.
Yes you have to test with the above but also with y-cruncher to check you don't get cores crashing or WHEA errors.
Finally a good pass with TM5, best would 25 cycles 1usmus cfg, to double check the RAM is working properly.


----------



## superleeds27

The bloody ERP has a mind of its own.

Shut down PC - Mouse RGB still on
Power it up
Shut down PC - Mouse RGB still on
Power it up
Shut down PC - Mouse RGB still on
Power it up
Shut down PC - Mouse RGB still on
Power it up

Why all of a sudden, after months of shutting down and turning off and not having any issues at all?

Hurray. Finally, 5th time lucky!


----------



## panni

Yuke said:


> Any chance you upgraded your windows version recently? If you went over 1909 recently, its probably a windows issue... took the opportunity to test it out the last couple of day when switching to UEFI bios and tested every single windows update out after suddenly having sound pop/crack problems...1909 was the last one for me without problems.
> 
> They changed some power management bullshit on higher versions so power delivery of the soundcard is too slow when a sudden sound happen...


Which sound card are you using? I believe I've mostly got rid of the issue now. Basically removed any filter drivers that were installed, disk related, removed my 330W custom limit on the 1080 Ti, removed all audio devices, rebooted and reinstalled them, then I noticed one thing: the Chat audio output device of my Arctic Pro Wireless had an audio format of "1 Channel, 16 Bit, 48000 Hz" without a suffix selected, directly below the standard "1 Channel, 16 Bit, 48000 Hz (DVD-Quality)". I've set that to the standard one and the weird non-standard one went away after a reboot.

Additionally I created PowerSettings entries in the registry (HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\Class\{4d36e96c-e325-11ce-bfc1-08002be10318}) for my USB audio devices, if they had none, otherwise I've changed them, and set all of them to
IdlePowerState = 00 00 00 00 (state 0)
ConservationIdleTime = 10 0e 00 00 (3600 seconds)
PerfomanceIdleTime = 20 1C 00 00 (7200 seconds)

Not sure if the last measure did anything. Before I call this fixed in my case, I'll observe it for a couple of days, but the last Zoom meetings have been pretty crackle-free.

Edit: I'll be reapplying the 330W limit and the GPU OC in the coming days to see if it had any effect. I've read of people retting rid of the issue when changing to GPU.



ManniX-ITA said:


> Finally a good pass with TM5, best would 25 cycles 1usmus cfg, to double check the RAM is working properly.


This is the fastest full memory TM5 profile. Beats Karhu in just about 3 hours for 32 GB and covers the same detection rate.



LionAlonso said:


> I may try it,I have to see if it doesnt give me audio crackling or usb vdrop with the 1900FCLK as you previously stated days before.
> The thing is, why the VDDG CCD should be lower than the IOD?
> As said, if i try to get the voltages down a bit for VDDP and VDDG (to 900), how do I test it for instabilty? Blender benchmark and youtube, and it shouldnt have dropped frames or audio desync for example?
> Thank you!


For me, one hour of OCCT basically confirms IF/voltage stability. Either it fails with a red state, or the system reboots in that timeframe it's running.


----------



## gogx

stasio said:


> BIOS F31h on TT forum....
> 
> - Enhance Curve Optimizer


Getting WHEA errors with F31g and F31h only XMP enebled 3600CL16...No errors on F31e


----------



## LionAlonso

panni said:


> Which sound card are you using? I believe I've mostly got rid of the issue now. Basically removed any filter drivers that were installed, disk related, removed my 330W custom limit on the 1080 Ti, removed all audio devices, rebooted and reinstalled them, then I noticed one thing: the Chat audio output device of my Arctic Pro Wireless had an audio format of "1 Channel, 16 Bit, 48000 Hz" without a suffix selected, directly below the standard "1 Channel, 16 Bit, 48000 Hz (DVD-Quality)". I've set that to the standard one and the weird non-standard one went away after a reboot.
> 
> Additionally I created PowerSettings entries in the registry (HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\Class\{4d36e96c-e325-11ce-bfc1-08002be10318}) for my USB audio devices, if they had none, otherwise I've changed them, and set all of them to
> IdlePowerState = 00 00 00 00 (state 0)
> ConservationIdleTime = 10 0e 00 00 (3600 seconds)
> PerfomanceIdleTime = 20 1C 00 00 (7200 seconds)
> 
> Not sure if the last measure did anything. Before I call this fixed in my case, I'll observe it for a couple of days, but the last Zoom meetings have been pretty crackle-free.
> 
> Edit: I'll be reapplying the 330W limit and the GPU OC in the coming days to see if it had any effect. I've read of people retting rid of the issue when changing to GPU.
> 
> 
> This is the fastest full memory TM5 profile. Beats Karhu in just about 3 hours for 32 GB and covers the same detection rate.
> 
> 
> For me, one hour of OCCT basically confirms IF/voltage stability. Either it fails with a red state, or the system reboots in that timeframe it's running.


Hi!
Could u tell me in what mode you run the OCCT?
Thanks in advance!


----------



## Mullcom

gogx said:


> Getting WHEA errors with E31g and E31h only XMP enebled 3600CL16...No errors on F31e


Note that xmp is only for intel kind of.. AMD had said that they not recommend any settings and it's up to memory makers and the users to find Compable time settings.

Most xmp also working with amd. But in my case. It not stable enough so was need to change. 


Skickat från min SM-G973F via Tapatalk


----------



## Yuke

panni said:


> Which sound card are you using? I believe I've mostly got rid of the issue now. Basically removed any filter drivers that were installed, disk related, removed my 330W custom limit on the 1080 Ti, removed all audio devices, rebooted and reinstalled them, then I noticed one thing: the Chat audio output device of my Arctic Pro Wireless had an audio format of "1 Channel, 16 Bit, 48000 Hz" without a suffix selected, directly below the standard "1 Channel, 16 Bit, 48000 Hz (DVD-Quality)". I've set that to the standard one and the weird non-standard one went away after a reboot.
> 
> Additionally I created PowerSettings entries in the registry (HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\Class\{4d36e96c-e325-11ce-bfc1-08002be10318}) for my USB audio devices, if they had none, otherwise I've changed them, and set all of them to
> IdlePowerState = 00 00 00 00 (state 0)
> ConservationIdleTime = 10 0e 00 00 (3600 seconds)
> PerfomanceIdleTime = 20 1C 00 00 (7200 seconds)
> 
> Not sure if the last measure did anything. Before I call this fixed in my case, I'll observe it for a couple of days, but the last Zoom meetings have been pretty crackle-free.
> 
> Edit: I'll be reapplying the 330W limit and the GPU OC in the coming days to see if it had any effect. I've read of people retting rid of the issue when changing to GPU.
> 
> 
> This is the fastest full memory TM5 profile. Beats Karhu in just about 3 hours for 32 GB and covers the same detection rate.
> 
> 
> For me, one hour of OCCT basically confirms IF/voltage stability. Either it fails with a red state, or the system reboots in that timeframe it's running.


Tried out Onboard of Aorus Master, AE5 from Creative and G6 external. My quality was always shown as 24bit/48000Hz (studio quality) as default ... but tried out almost all of them.

Power settings sounds like something worth looking into...gotta sit down and read into that.


----------



## panni

LionAlonso said:


> Hi!
> Could u tell me in what mode you run the OCCT?
> Thanks in advance!


Just the default occt mode, but I still use the old 4.5.1 version. Don't like the newer ones and they have limits in the free version.


----------



## Kha

LionAlonso said:


> how do I test it for instabilty?


Aida64 stress test for 35 mins - Cpu, Fpu, cache and memory alltogether ; usually any IF fabric issue / fail memory overclock will get exposed this way.


----------



## Xaris

Does anyone know why disabling CSM would cause my BIOS to be laggy as hell? Aourus Elite, f31e. Mouse movement is janky and feels like 2003 bioses all over again, keyboard input is even pretty slow but manageble. Enabling CSM fixes it, but I'd like to run without it if I can.


----------



## MikeS3000

Xaris said:


> Does anyone know why disabling CSM would cause my BIOS to be laggy as hell? Aourus Elite, f31e. Mouse movement is janky and feels like 2003 bioses all over again, keyboard input is even pretty slow but manageble. Enabling CSM fixes it, but I'd like to run without it if I can.


I think ctrl+alt+f6 will fix when you enter BIOS. I've had that issue since I got my mobo in Aug. '19. Explain this. I just upgraded my monitor and now I can't even disable CSM. When I disable and save the BIOS it just does a few reboot cycles until it enables CSM on its own and then finishes booting. Both my old and new monitor were connected via different displayport cables to my GTX 1080.


----------



## matthew87

What's the conclusion been on overclocking a 5800x VS a 5900x?

Is there any advantage to the 5800x being a single ccx and not having to contend with Infinity Fabric between modules?


----------



## nievz

@stasio is Gigabyte aware of the WHEA issue in f31h and are they working on fixing?


----------



## stasio

nievz said:


> @stasio is Gigabyte aware of the WHEA issue in f31h and are they working on fixing?


Probably yes, as that BIOS start to appear on GB web page......


----------



## matthew87

F1h is available for the X570 Aorus Master:









X570 AORUS MASTER (rev. 1.0) Support | Motherboard - GIGABYTE Australia


Lasting Quality from GIGABYTE.GIGABYTE Ultra Durable™ motherboards bring together a unique blend of features and technologies that offer users the absolute ...




www.gigabyte.com






https://download.gigabyte.com/FileList/BIOS/mb_bios_x570-aorus-master_f31h.zip


----------



## Mullcom

X570 I AORUS PRO WIFI (rev. 1.0)
Bios *F31h* date 2‎020/11/16

#Page#








X570 I AORUS PRO WIFI (rev. 1.0) Support | Motherboard - GIGABYTE Australia


Lasting Quality from GIGABYTE.GIGABYTE Ultra Durable™ motherboards bring together a unique blend of features and technologies that offer users the absolute ...




www.gigabyte.com





#File#


https://download.gigabyte.com/FileList/BIOS/mb_bios_x570-i-aorus-pro-wifi_f31h.zip



Skickat från min SM-G973F via Tapatalk


----------



## patryk

MyUsername said:


> Have you set a manual static overclock?


Yes is manual


----------



## Kha

matthew87 said:


> What's the conclusion been on overclocking a 5800x VS a 5900x?
> 
> Is there any advantage to the 5800x being a single ccx and not having to contend with Infinity Fabric between modules?


Yes and no. 5800x has indeed slight better latency than 5900x, but 5900x' higher frequency makes up for the difference, usually ending on top in gaming benchmarks. Not with much though, just 1-2% tops.

However, if coupling a really good sample of 5800x with a Msi board (which has an up to +500 auto oc), with some tweaking (and luck !) you could get boosts of 5.1-5.2ghz. Some are reporting over 650 C20 single thread in such ideal conditions, but again, you need some luck to achieve this.

My personal opinion is the 5900x is the better choice overall, IF you find it decent priced. But as I said, not with much, just 1-2% tops.


----------



## ccs86

Hey guys, anyone running a Zen 3 on their Aorus Master?

I just got mine installed in my rev 1.2 last night. No boot until I updated the BIOS, then all good. Ballistix 3600 CL16 won't boot on XMP, so I'll dig into manual setup today.

On the Windows side, the Easytune software launches, but then quits after telling me that "the processor doesn't support overclocking feature". 

Also SIV runs, and works for fan tuning, but the system information and hardware monitor tabs are blank.

WTH Gigabyte?

Sent from my Pixel 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## nievz

I'm also getting the WHEA errors beyond 3600. However, I played around with the Curve Optimizer but didn't improve my voltages at all and so my 5800x is running hotter since it is now on higher clocks. With the setting of -5, my CPU jumps up almost immediately to 90C while running Cinebench.How was everyone's experience using this feature?


----------



## panni

ccs86 said:


> Hey guys, anyone running a Zen 3 on their Aorus Master?
> 
> I just got mine installed in my rev 1.2 last night. No boot until I updated the BIOS, then all good. Ballistix 3600 CL16 won't boot on XMP, so I'll dig into manual setup today.
> 
> On the Windows side, the Easytune software launches, but then quits after telling me that "the processor doesn't support overclocking feature".
> 
> Also SIV runs, and works for fan tuning, but the system information and hardware monitor tabs are blank.
> 
> WTH Gigabyte?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 4 using Tapatalk


Honestly: Get that software off your system as fast as you can. _Any_ motherboard company's system/tuning/fancontrol software has been abysmal for as long as I can remember.

For your particular issue: Zen3 probably isn't supported yet by the manufacturers software.


----------



## panni

Yuke said:


> Tried out Onboard of Aorus Master, AE5 from Creative and G6 external. My quality was always shown as 24bit/48000Hz (studio quality) as default ... but tried out almost all of them.
> 
> Power settings sounds like something worth looking into...gotta sit down and read into that.


I just did a full DDU in safe mode and got rid of all NVIDIA stuff, then reinstalled the latest drivers without GF Experience. Have you ever done that lately? Seemed to resolve Zoom issues even further.


----------



## ccs86

panni said:


> Honestly: Get that software off your system as fast as you can. _Any_ motherboard company's system/tuning/fancontrol software has been abysmal for as long as I can remember.
> 
> For your particular issue: Zen3 probably isn't supported yet by the manufacturers software.


No argument there. It's been a while since I have built a PC, so I figured I would see if they have caught up to present day...not so much.

Suggestions for alternatives?

Sent from my Pixel 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## panni

ccs86 said:


> No argument there. It's been a while since I have built a PC, so I figured I would see if they have caught up to present day...not so much.
> 
> Suggestions for alternatives?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 4 using Tapatalk


Ryzen Master for Overclocking, unless you want to do that in the BIOS (which I prefer), HWiNFO64 for monitoring (only enable sensors and it sits nicely in the tray), Argus Monitor for fan control, MSI Afterburner for GPU OC.


----------



## Mullcom

panni said:


> Honestly: Get that software off your system as fast as you can. _Any_ motherboard company's system/tuning/fancontrol software has been abysmal for as long as I can remember.
> 
> For your particular issue: Zen3 probably isn't supported yet by the manufacturers software.


@ccs86 

Don't install gigabyte software. It's buggy as hell. You get better of using 3d part software they adding time to there software. software from manufacturers is just for show.. so they have something put up on the Selling page of the product.

Skickat från min SM-G973F via Tapatalk


----------



## ccs86

Mullcom said:


> @ccs86
> 
> Don't install gigabyte software. It's buggy as hell. You get better of using 3d part software they adding time to there software. software from manufacturers is just for show.. so they have something put up on the Selling page of the product.
> 
> Skickat från min SM-G973F via Tapatalk


None of it, huh? Not even @BIOS?

Sent from my Pixel 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## ManniX-ITA

ccs86 said:


> None of it, huh? Not even @BIOS?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 4 using Tapatalk


They usually all install a driver which is going to cost you some performances.
Better to eradicate all software from Gigabyte.
It's very easy to flash through the BIOS itself, @BIOS it's only adding some risk.


----------



## panni

ManniX-ITA said:


> They usually all install a driver which is going to cost you some performances.
> Better to eradicate all software from Gigabyte.
> It's very easy to flash through the BIOS itself, @BIOS it's only adding some risk.


And depending on your luck, may destroy your OS (see manufacturer's RGB control software in general).


----------



## MyUsername

patryk said:


> Yes is manual


There you go, what I've found to be the common debug codes;

AA and A0 are normal operation. A0 not so common as AA and I can't remember what needs to be changed in the bios to get A0. No need for concern your PC will function normally.
d3 and F8 are when you access your system for voltages or use low level control, like Ryzen Master or Zentimings etc
07 is FCLK is not getting enough volts SoC or VDDG ccd/iod or FCLK clock set too high.
0d or F9 are memory related, 0d being more serious as that can and will reset the bios. FCLK can cause 0d but I've usually found memory to be the problem.
0C manual overclock.

There's more but these are common.


----------



## MyUsername

ManniX-ITA said:


> They usually all install a driver which is going to cost you some performances.
> Better to eradicate all software from Gigabyte.
> It's very easy to flash through the BIOS itself, @BIOS it's only adding some risk.


I would not touch @BIOS with a 10 foot pole, you're really asking for trouble, DOS FTW. Why they added @BIOS I really don't know.


----------



## LionAlonso

MyUsername said:


> I would not touch @BIOS with a 10 foot pole, you're really asking for trouble, DOS FTW. Why they added @BIOS I really don't know.


I have to say i ahve never had problems flashing with @BIOS.
Why do you say its bad? It has malware?


----------



## Mullcom

ccs86 said:


> None of it, huh? Not even @BIOS?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 4 using Tapatalk


I think you get the answer [emoji1787]

But if you missed the posts is my rekommendation to use a usb-stick/memory drive that have freedos and flash bios this way. 

Skickat från min SM-G973F via Tapatalk


----------



## Mullcom

LionAlonso said:


> I have to say i ahve never had problems flashing with @BIOS.
> Why do you say its bad? It has malware?


Not bad. But flash in windows is always more Rescable then freedos.


Skickat från min SM-G973F via Tapatalk


----------



## ManniX-ITA

LionAlonso said:


> I have to say i ahve never had problems flashing with @BIOS.
> Why do you say its bad? It has malware?


No malware but it's risky to flash from within Windows and if I'm not wrong it will install the gigabyte driver.
The driver alone it's a risk, can cause BSOD and steal performances.

After uninstall it's better to check with Sysinternals Autoruns if the drivers have been removed, otherwise deselect them and reboot:


----------



## Yuke

panni said:


> I just did a full DDU in safe mode and got rid of all NVIDIA stuff, then reinstalled the latest drivers without GF Experience. Have you ever done that lately? Seemed to resolve Zoom issues even further.


Ill try it out next time the driver gets updated. Right now im doing RAM stress testing to get F30 error free again with my old timings.


----------



## ljmadness

MyUsername said:


> There you go, what I've found to be the common debug codes;
> 
> AA and A0 are normal operation. A0 not so common as AA and I can't remember what needs to be changed in the bios to get A0. No need for concern your PC will function normally.
> d3 and F8 are when you access your system for voltages or use low level control, like Ryzen Master or Zentimings etc
> 07 is FCLK is not getting enough volts SoC or VDDG ccd/iod or FCLK clock set too high.
> 0d or F9 are memory related, 0d being more serious as that can and will reset the bios. FCLK can cause 0d but I've usually found memory to be the problem.
> 0C manual overclock.
> 
> There's more but these are common.


In my quest to hitting 1900 fclk + mclk with the below votlages, I am able to post and load into windows wither either 1900 mclk or 1900 fclk using below voltages for SOC, VDDG ccd/iod and VDDP, but I keep running into 07 debug code whenever I try to set both clk to 1900. I tried different SOC, VDDG voltages and still no luck. Any idea of suggestions on what else I can change to get to that magical 1900 fclk = mclk. I can hit 1866 for both clk with no issues, I still can't do 1900 for both.

I have a 5900x and a x570 aorus master with 32bg dual rank trident z F4-3200c14.

SOC: 1.1
VDDG ccd/iod = 1050/1050
VDDP = 950


----------



## Nighthog

ljmadness said:


> In my quest to hitting 1900 fclk + mclk with the below votlages, I am able to post and load into windows wither either 1900 mclk or 1900 fclk using below voltages for SOC, VDDG ccd/iod and VDDP, but I keep running into 07 debug code whenever I try to set both clk to 1900. I tried different SOC, VDDG voltages and still no luck. Any idea of suggestions on what else I can change to get to that magical 1900 fclk = mclk. I can hit 1866 for both clk with no issues, I still can't do 1900 for both.
> 
> I have a 5900x and a x570 aorus master with 32bg dual rank trident z F4-3200c14.
> 
> SOC: 1.1
> VDDG ccd/iod = 1050/1050
> VDDP = 950


VDDG_CCD: 950-1000mv
VDDG_IOD: 1000-1100mv
VDDP: 900-1100mv
VSOC: 1.050-1-150V

I think your VDDG_CCD is a bit high.
But also you might need a little extra VDDG_IOD, 1100mv. (VDDG_IOD is usually important for high FCLK/MCLK 1:1)
But for 1900FCLK 1000mv should be good enough. unless you have a real bad memory controller.


----------



## MyUsername

ljmadness said:


> In my quest to hitting 1900 fclk + mclk with the below votlages, I am able to post and load into windows wither either 1900 mclk or 1900 fclk using below voltages for SOC, VDDG ccd/iod and VDDP, but I keep running into 07 debug code whenever I try to set both clk to 1900. I tried different SOC, VDDG voltages and still no luck. Any idea of suggestions on what else I can change to get to that magical 1900 fclk = mclk. I can hit 1866 for both clk with no issues, I still can't do 1900 for both.
> 
> I have a 5900x and a x570 aorus master with 32bg dual rank trident z F4-3200c14.
> 
> SOC: 1.1
> VDDG ccd/iod = 1050/1050
> VDDP = 950


I don't know, I have a 3900x. Are you using bios F31h? Have you tried splitting VDDG CCD and IOD under AMD overclocking? Start with CCD 900 and IOD 950 and work up, so next would be CCD 950 IOD 1000. With my 3900x, 1866 is easy setting it through AMD CBS, but gets finicky at 1900. AMD OC for some reason tends to be a bit better at overclocking the IF, leave AMD CBS as default and adjust AMD OC, set memory timings on the tweaker page. No joy, wait for new AGESA.

Play with VDDP and procODT, moving VDDP a little can move a memory hole.

I've got a Zen 3 on pre-order, so it's a guessing game for me until then.


----------



## Mullcom

This bios is a mess. I going back.

Test 12 or something you all mentioned .

Skickat från min SM-G973F via Tapatalk


----------



## ljmadness

MyUsername said:


> I don't know, I have a 3900x. Are you using bios F31h? Have you tried splitting VDDG CCD and IOD under AMD overclocking? Start with CCD 900 and IOD 950 and work up, so next would be CCD 950 IOD 1000. With my 3900x, 1866 is easy setting it through AMD CBS, but gets finicky at 1900. AMD OC for some reason tends to be a bit better at overclocking the IF, leave AMD CBS as default and adjust AMD OC, set memory timings on the tweaker page. No joy, wait for new AGESA.
> 
> Play with VDDP and procODT, moving VDDP a little can move a memory hole.
> 
> I've got a Zen 3 on pre-order, so it's a guessing game for me until then.


I am on F31e didn't bother with F31h, not sure if it will make any difference as it is still on the same AGESA. I will try to play around with VDDP and procODT, it just seems bizarre to me that I can hit each clk at 1900mhz individually but not with both together, that I just can't wrap my head around.


----------



## MyUsername

ljmadness said:


> I am on F31e didn't bother with F31h, not sure if it will make any difference as it is still on the same AGESA. I will try to play around with VDDP and procODT, it just seems bizarre to me that I can hit each clk at 1900mhz individually but not with both together, that I just can't wrap my head around.


You don't know until you try, Gigabyte might have done some tinkering under the hood, it's a long shot. I think that curve optimizer got added on f31h. It's early days, even Zen 2 didn't work properly IMO until agesa 1.0.0.4b came out, even then it took Gigabyte a while to pull their finger out and fix that. I get your frustration when AMD claim 2000 FCLK is possible, you would have thought 1900 to be a breeze.


----------



## Drejfus

DDR on 1.45v 
CPU -48mv offset
PBO: OFF



http://imgur.com/YZhctqX


----------



## ryouiki

For 3900X (1866 FLCK/3733MCLK)/ X570 Master (1.0/1.1):

F31H seems to be working the same as F31E... other F31 releases were rubbish for me though. Having "Smart Access Memory" isn't terribly useful at the moment since no one can actually buy a 6800 series GPU anyway... I also believe one of the reviewers noted that for this to work properly PCI "above 4G decoding" needed to be enabled, but can't see to find the source at the moment.


----------



## RedRumy3

I just flashed F31H and I was able to boot in windows @ 2000 FCLK but I get tons of whea errors. Tried playing around a bit with different voltages etc but nothing seems to stop the whea errors. I went back to F31E for now and back to 1900 FCLK and no whea errors. Hopefully it's the bios and they can fix it because I would love to run 2000 since my memory is ddr4-4000


----------



## ljmadness

MyUsername said:


> I don't know, I have a 3900x. Are you using bios F31h? Have you tried splitting VDDG CCD and IOD under AMD overclocking? Start with CCD 900 and IOD 950 and work up, so next would be CCD 950 IOD 1000. With my 3900x, 1866 is easy setting it through AMD CBS, but gets finicky at 1900. AMD OC for some reason tends to be a bit better at overclocking the IF, leave AMD CBS as default and adjust AMD OC, set memory timings on the tweaker page. No joy, wait for new AGESA.
> 
> Play with VDDP and procODT, moving VDDP a little can move a memory hole.
> 
> I've got a Zen 3 on pre-order, so it's a guessing game for me until then.


What vppd and proODT values do you recommend? I tried the standard 950-1050 for vppd but no idea about procODT


----------



## Kha

And... I managed to snag a 6800xt - Smart Memory Access, here I come !

/flex


----------



## Mullcom

There are a big change coming for all motherboard. 

To sell bords with AMD from now on is different. Because user are not going to switch mords as often then before. The socket on the bord are build to last severally generations. So right now is the demand high from customers there bord gets the proper software under the period customers really need to change. Customer don't want to get stuck with a brand that give a sh&$ after customer have buy the bord. This customers are going to the brand thats going to win this battle. This leaves to loosing profit in the end and severally years after that..

Do I am on right track here? 


Skickat från min SM-G973F via Tapatalk


----------



## MyUsername

ljmadness said:


> What vppd and proODT values do you recommend? I tried the standard 950-1050 for vppd but no idea about procODT


For my dual rank B-die at 3800 I need vddp 1000mV, procodt 40Ω dram 1.4V. I would think vddp 1000, procodt 40-48Ω, dram 1.5V should be a good starting point, if that doesn't work then I doubt it's the memory. 1.5V will be fine until you can get it to boot or even for daily, then dial it back a few steps until it F9s then bump it up. Keep in mind if you have 1050 vddp or vddg then SoC SV12 has to be 50mV higher at SV12 1.1V, not what the vcore soc reads as you would input into the bios, or the registers in the iod will force it 50mV lower than SV12 voltage.


----------



## SacraficeMyGoat

So I have a 5800x arriving tomorrow that i'm going to put in my x570 Aorus Master. What BIOS would you all recommend? I'm currently on F20, I imagine I need to be on F30+ to be able to use the 5800x correct? Should I upgrade to F30, F31e, or F31h?

Also, any known issues I should look out for when installing the 5000 series in the Aorus Master?

Thanks.


----------



## kundica

SacraficeMyGoat said:


> So I have a 5800x arriving tomorrow that i'm going to put in my x570 Aorus Master. What BIOS would you all recommend? I'm currently on F20, I imagine I need to be on F30+ to be able to use the 5800x correct? Should I upgrade to F30, F31e, or F31h?
> 
> Also, any known issues I should look out for when installing the 5000 series in the Aorus Master?
> 
> Thanks.


I recommend F31e. There are memory issues with anything newer.


----------



## jamexman

Kha said:


> And... I managed to snag a 6800xt - Smart Memory Access, here I come !
> 
> /flex



Careful, you need to have CSM disabled for the Resizable BAR and 4G options to show, and if you had already installed windows 10 with CSM enabled, you are going to have to disable CSM and reinstall windows again, or it won't boot.


----------



## bsmith27

Drejfus said:


> DDR on 1.45v
> CPU -48mv offset
> PBO: OFF
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/YZhctqX


Why is your tRFC so high?


----------



## SacraficeMyGoat

kundica said:


> I recommend F31e. There are memory issues with anything newer.


Okay, thanks. I'll update to that tonight.


----------



## Yuke

Voltages that i need now for F30 Bios and above


----------



## ktmrc8

I need advice on next steps. I rebooted my computer (x570 Elite) and it will not go back into Windows. I can get into the BIOS just fine but it just spins when loading Windows. I tried booting from a recovery USB drive, but that just gives me a blue screen (not a crash - just blue background and a cursor that looks like VGA). I usually run stock with a modest memory overclock, so I'm not doing anything crazy. I've been on F20 for a while now with no issues.

Just yesterday I noticed a WHEA error report for the first time in HWInfo. When I checked it was a cache inconsistency issue. It seems like I have some kind of hardware problem but I'm not sure what. Any suggestions on how to proceed? TIA.


----------



## Leito360

MyUsername said:


> There you go, what I've found to be the common debug codes;
> 
> AA and A0 are normal operation. A0 not so common as AA and I can't remember what needs to be changed in the bios to get A0. No need for concern your PC will function normally.
> d3 and F8 are when you access your system for voltages or use low level control, like Ryzen Master or Zentimings etc
> 07 is FCLK is not getting enough volts SoC or VDDG ccd/iod or FCLK clock set too high.
> 0d or F9 are memory related, 0d being more serious as that can and will reset the bios. FCLK can cause 0d but I've usually found memory to be the problem.
> 0C manual overclock.
> 
> There's more but these are common.


Can you share the site/manual where you found all that? I have a post card and knowing all these codes will come in handy!
Thanks!


----------



## ryouiki

Leito360 said:


> Can you share the site/manual where you found all that? I have a post card and knowing all these codes will come in handy!
> Thanks!


Quite a few that are being asked about here are standard AMI BIOS status codes, you can find the UEFI status code list on American Megatrends website somewhere.

E.g.:

0x30 System is waking up from the S3 sleep state
0x40 System is waking up from the S4 sleep state
0xAC System has transitioned into ACPI mode. Interrupt controller is in PIC mode.
0xAA System has transitioned into ACPI mode. Interrupt controller is in APIC mode.

etc.


----------



## ManniX-ITA

ktmrc8 said:


> I need advice on next steps. I rebooted my computer (x570 Elite) and it will not go back into Windows. I can get into the BIOS just fine but it just spins when loading Windows. I tried booting from a recovery USB drive, but that just gives me a blue screen (not a crash - just blue background and a cursor that looks like VGA). I usually run stock with a modest memory overclock, so I'm not doing anything crazy. I've been on F20 for a while now with no issues.
> 
> Just yesterday I noticed a WHEA error report for the first time in HWInfo. When I checked it was a cache inconsistency issue. It seems like I have some kind of hardware problem but I'm not sure what. Any suggestions on how to proceed? TIA.


All the F3x releases need much more voltage on everything...
Raise the VSOC, VDDP, VDDG to very high values and check if you can boot (look at Yuke's post above).
Then start lowering them till you find values that works for you.

Only peculiarity is about the WHEA error; could be you need a specific VDDG CCD voltage.
Set VDDG split and test with VDDG CCD at 950.


----------



## panni

jamexman said:


> Careful, you need to have CSM disabled for the Resizable BAR and 4G options to show, and if you had already installed windows 10 with CSM enabled, you are going to have to disable CSM and reinstall windows again, or it won't boot.


That's possible without reinstalling Windows: MBR2GPT tool test guidance - Windows drivers


----------



## ManniX-ITA

panni said:


> That's possible without reinstalling Windows: MBR2GPT tool test guidance - Windows drivers


I think EASUS Free partition manager can convert it too:









Convert MBR to GPT Without Data Loss (Windows 11 Available)


EaseUS Partition Manager is your best choice to convert MBR to GPT without losing data. It doesn't require partition deleting or formatting before MBR to GPT converting process.




www.easeus.com


----------



## MyUsername

Leito360 said:


> Can you share the site/manual where you found all that? I have a post card and knowing all these codes will come in handy!
> Thanks!


There is no manual or documentation on these codes, I've searched everywhere. A GUY OVER HERE posted a list of post codes, but it's not very helpful. I just watch the behaviour and get a feel of what the board is trying telling me. Sometimes you don't need to know what they mean and even the explanation is most of the time useless, you just need to know what tripped that code and get a feel for the system.

There's only a handful of codes you need to know AA,A0 normal, F9 0d memory, 07 can be the memory controller or FCLK, FCLK is more common I find but this generally means the board doesn't like your settings and you need to try again, d3 F8 are utility codes like monitoring or overclocking, 30 and 40 are resume from sleep state. Other codes are meaningless.


----------



## MyUsername

Yuke said:


> Voltages that i need now for F30 Bios and above
> 
> View attachment 2465857
> View attachment 2465858
> View attachment 2465859


My memory can do them timings but the memory gets way too hot as I need 1.5V for trcdwr 8 and they throw out a lot of errors once it passes 50'C, but it did get my latency down to 63ns.


----------



## Yuke

MyUsername said:


> My memory can do them timings but the memory gets way too hot as I need 1.5V for trcdwr 8 and they throw out a lot of errors once it passes 50'C, but it did get my latency down to 63ns.


I dont have temp problems right now as it is winter. Ill see how it goes next summer...

I also need 1.5V BIOS for the timings...but with F30+ BIOS i have to increase all SOC stability related voltages...could do the above timings 1100/1050/950 before...


----------



## MyUsername

Yuke said:


> I dont have temp problems right now as it is winter. Ill see how it goes next summer...
> 
> I also need 1.5V BIOS for the timings...but with F30+ BIOS i have to increase all SOC stability related voltages...could do the above timings 1100/1050/950 before...


Yeah the SoC has gone up 0.05V, before on F20 it would have randomly restarted at the same volts, crazy. Having some good results with F31h, computers being nice to me. Testing TM5, it's at 40 mins cycle 6, promising and at 1.4V how I don't know. VDDG CCD is 950


----------



## nievz

i'm getting minimal WHEA errors on F31h even at 3600mhz.


----------



## Nicked_Wicked

Yuke said:


> I dont have temp problems right now as it is winter. Ill see how it goes next summer...
> 
> I also need 1.5V BIOS for the timings...but with F30+ BIOS i have to increase all SOC stability related voltages...could do the above timings 1100/1050/950 before...


Winter?! Are you living in the future my dude?


----------



## Yuke

Nicked_Wicked said:


> Winter?! Are you living in the future my dude?


Hehe, well not according to the calendar...but that's all over the place anyway since global warming kicked in overdrive.

8°C regularly outside is winter for me


----------



## ktmrc8

ManniX-ITA said:


> All the F3x releases need much more voltage on everything...
> Raise the VSOC, VDDP, VDDG to very high values and check if you can boot (look at Yuke's post above).
> Then start lowering them till you find values that works for you.
> 
> Only peculiarity is about the WHEA error; could be you need a specific VDDG CCD voltage.
> Set VDDG split and test with VDDG CCD at 950.


I'm still on F20. I never made the jump to F3x. And I've been there without issue since it was available - so some time now.

I tried to boot Ubuntu from USB - no luck. I will burn an Ubuntu CD and try that next.


----------



## nievz

Just an update, looks like I was able to resolve my WHEA errors on f31h (X570 Aorus Master) by setting my VSOC at 1v (LLC high) and 900 CCD/IOD. Note that it's very sensitive, without LLC on the SOC, I was still getting the errors because it was at .961v or something. I don't have time yet to mess with the voltage at 1867IF but it may be possible to eliminate the errors this way.


----------



## ManniX-ITA

ktmrc8 said:


> I'm still on F20. I never made the jump to F3x. And I've been there without issue since it was available - so some time now.
> 
> I tried to boot Ubuntu from USB - no luck. I will burn an Ubuntu CD and try that next.


Weird... thought it was after upgrade to one of the latest releases.
It could be indeed an hardware problem.

Try to set the RAM to 2133 MHz first, just to minimize the risk it's a memory issue.
You could try the free version of SARDU to boot into some diagnostics:








SARDU MultiBoot Creator | HomePage EN


SARDU MultiBoot Creator PRO is the best Solution for IT Disaster Recovery. It is designed to help you create an emergency rescue USB Flash Drive ...




www.sardu.pro


----------



## kundica

nievz said:


> Just an update, looks like I was able to resolve my WHEA errors on f31h (X570 Aorus Master) by setting my VSOC at 1v (LLC high) and 900 CCD/IOD. Note that it's very sensitive, without LLC on the SOC, I was still getting the errors because it was at .961v or something. I don't have time yet to mess with the voltage at 1867IF but it may be possible to eliminate the errors this way.
> 
> View attachment 2465922
> 
> 
> View attachment 2465920


Are you having any random reboots? Even once I stabilized my memory and didn't have any more WHEA issues, my system would randomly reboot on F31h.


----------



## nievz

kundica said:


> Are you having any random reboots? Even once I stabilized my memory and didn't have any more WHEA issues, my system would randomly reboot on F31h.


Nope it's rock solid now, after doing a few runs on Cinebench and a few BFV rounds, as well as a game in Warzone. I was getting reboots earlier when I had my PBO OC set to +200. I lowered it down to +50 and then my curve is set to -20 all cores. I don't care about the max single core clock anyway. My games loves the multicore performance. I'm consistently at 4.75GHZ all cores while gaming with this setting on my 5800x.


----------



## SacraficeMyGoat

Going to install my 5800x later to replace my 3700x. Will I need to reinstall the chipset drivers or anything else or is it plug and play once I update to BIOS F31e?


----------



## mrsteelx

SacraficeMyGoat said:


> Going to install my 5800x later to replace my 3700x. Will I need to reinstall the chipset drivers or anything else or is it plug and play once I update to BIOS F31e?


you want F31h with 5800x after that, it's plug and play


----------



## kundica

SacraficeMyGoat said:


> Going to install my 5800x later to replace my 3700x. Will I need to reinstall the chipset drivers or anything else or is it plug and play once I update to BIOS F31e?


Just make sure your chipset drivers are up to date. F31e is the most stable bios for the new processors.


mrsteelx said:


> you want F31h with 5800x after that, it's plug and play


They only need F31e to run their new processor. I warn against anything newer because many of us are having RAM stability issues with the newer betas.


----------



## SacraficeMyGoat

Thank you, yeah thats why I went with F31e. Will I need to change my BIOS settings again or can I set the BIOS (ram OC and what not) up on my 3700x and then install the 5800X?

Edit: Sorry, tried to quote you both but it didn't work for some reason...

Edit: Ugh... Was just about to save and exit my BIOS settings and the BIOS FROZE!!!! So now I have to restart, aghhhhhh!!!!!


----------



## mrsteelx

SacraficeMyGoat said:


> Thank you, yeah thats why I went with F31e. Will I need to change my BIOS settings again or can I set the BIOS (ram OC and what not) up on my 3700x and then install the 5800X?
> 
> Edit: Sorry, tried to quote you both but it didn't work for some reason...


The reason for saying F31h is because it gives you access to _Curve Optimizer_ which allows you to push cpu to 5 plus ghz. Also every time we update bios, ram oc being stable can and will change. it's a matter of finding what needs to be changed to work.


----------



## Netherwind

mrsteelx said:


> The reason for saying F31h is because it gives you access to _Curve Optimizer_ which allows you to push cpu to 5 plus ghz. Also every time we update bios, ram oc being stable can and will change. it's a matter of finding what needs to be changed to work.


I just got a 5900X which I haven't installed yet (still rollin' on my 3800X). So F31h or e? Rufus/Efiflash or Q-flash?


----------



## SacraficeMyGoat

mrsteelx said:


> The reason for saying F31h is because it gives you access to _Curve Optimizer_ which allows you to push cpu to 5 plus ghz. Also every time we update bios, ram oc being stable can and will change. it's a matter of finding what needs to be changed to work.


Gotcha, ill update from F31e to F31 when the final release drops. Thanks though. Hopefully this works out.

What tests should I run to make sure it's running correctly, and any idea what scores I should expect to see?

Installed the 5800x and F31e, put my 3800MHz RAM OC settings on, so far it seems to be running fine, we'll see if any issues arise as the day goes on.

Edit: Also, MSI Afterburner isn't showing the CPU temp option under the monitoring section, anyone know if this is a known issue? I tried reinstalling it and still no CPU Temps. Although HWinfo shows it (i prefer the overlay on MSI AB.) It shows CPU usage, just no temp stuff for the CPU.


----------



## panni

nievz said:


> Just an update, looks like I was able to resolve my WHEA errors on f31h (X570 Aorus Master) by setting my VSOC at 1v (LLC high) and 900 CCD/IOD. Note that it's very sensitive, without LLC on the SOC, I was still getting the errors because it was at .961v or something. I don't have time yet to mess with the voltage at 1867IF but it may be possible to eliminate the errors this way.
> 
> View attachment 2465922
> 
> 
> View attachment 2465920


I've never seen VDDP higher than VDDG. Was that intentional/needed?


----------



## nievz

panni said:


> I've never seen VDDP higher than VDDG. Was that intentional/needed?


It’s a residual setting from my previous overclock. I really don’t know much about vddp. What is the ideal setting?


----------



## panni

nievz said:


> It’s a residual setting from my previous overclock. I really don’t know much about vddp. What is the ideal setting?


For me it runs perfectly on 900/Auto on F31e. Don't know about F31h, though.


----------



## panni

Huh. @ManniX-ITA I think VDroop/LLC are finally better with F31e compared to F30. VSOC AMD OC 1000, +0.0125 Offset and High LLC, VDroops completely gone, that thing's clamped to 1.0V beautifully:


----------



## LionAlonso

Can anyone test if in f31H with the "copy test" in Aida he gets WHEA errors or crashes?
The motherboard makes a dizzly sound, and i get whea errors or crash.
Thanks in advance guys!


----------



## ljmadness

MyUsername said:


> For my dual rank B-die at 3800 I need vddp 1000mV, procodt 40Ω dram 1.4V. I would think vddp 1000, procodt 40-48Ω, dram 1.5V should be a good starting point, if that doesn't work then I doubt it's the memory. 1.5V will be fine until you can get it to boot or even for daily, then dial it back a few steps until it F9s then bump it up. Keep in mind if you have 1050 vddp or vddg then SoC SV12 has to be 50mV higher at SV12 1.1V, not what the vcore soc reads as you would input into the bios, or the registers in the iod will force it 50mV lower than SV12 voltage.


Unfortunately I am going to wait for the next BIOs or AGESA, I tried all the combo voltage setting and I just can’t boot into windows with 1900 fclk and mclk. I have no idea why it would work for one or the other at 1900 but never both together. I don’t think the issue is my RAM or CPU as each Individually can get 1900 clk.

I do have the first revision of the aorus master 1.0, not sure if the mobo has anything to do with it but not going to get a new board to test just for this. I already tried one ram stick in each slot and nothing changes, just keep booting into 07 LED error and just stuck...😩


----------



## Kryptonic83

You might need the new beta version of MSI Afterburner, https://download-eu2.guru3d.com/afterburner/[Guru3D.com]-MSIAfterburnerSetup463Beta3Build15854.zip



SacraficeMyGoat said:


> Gotcha, ill update from F31e to F31 when the final release drops. Thanks though. Hopefully this works out.
> 
> What tests should I run to make sure it's running correctly, and any idea what scores I should expect to see?
> 
> Installed the 5800x and F31e, put my 3800MHz RAM OC settings on, so far it seems to be running fine, we'll see if any issues arise as the day goes on.
> 
> Edit: Also, MSI Afterburner isn't showing the CPU temp option under the monitoring section, anyone know if this is a known issue? I tried reinstalling it and still no CPU Temps. Although HWinfo shows it (i prefer the overlay on MSI AB.) It shows CPU usage, just no temp stuff for the CPU.


----------



## SacraficeMyGoat

Kryptonic83 said:


> You might need the new beta version of MSI Afterburner, https://download-eu2.guru3d.com/afterburner/[Guru3D.com]-MSIAfterburnerSetup463Beta3Build15854.zip


Unfortunately that didn't work either. Kind find others with the same issue either.. Idk what's going on.

Edit: Do I have to enable the CPU plug in under monitoring? I've never had to do that before, can you check if that's enabled on yours? If it's enabled it will have a checkmark next to CPU, under active plug ins.


----------



## Kryptonic83

SacraficeMyGoat said:


> Unfortunately that didn't work either. Kind find others with the same issue either.. Idk what's going on.
> 
> Edit: Do I have to enable the CPU plug in under monitoring? I've never had to do that before, can you check if that's enabled on yours? If it's enabled it will have a checkmark next to CPU, under active plug ins.


Oh wait I'm sorry, I linked the previous beta, this link should be the latest. I know on the previous one I had to enable the cpu plugin, but this latest version 4.6.3 beta 4 should work without the cpu plugin. https://download-eu2.guru3d.com/afterburner/[Guru3D.com]-MSIAfterburnerSetup463Beta4Build15910.rar


----------



## Nighthog

ljmadness said:


> Unfortunately I am going to wait for the next BIOs or AGESA, I tried all the combo voltage setting and I just can’t boot into windows with 1900 fclk and mclk. I have no idea why it would work for one or the other at 1900 but never both together. I don’t think the issue is my RAM or CPU as each Individually can get 1900 clk.
> 
> I do have the first revision of the aorus master 1.0, not sure if the mobo has anything to do with it but not going to get a new board to test just for this. I already tried one ram stick in each slot and nothing changes, just keep booting into 07 LED error and just stuck...😩


How much VDDG_IOD did you use? I've noted [07] usually means too little when trying for 1933 on my CPU sample.


----------



## panni

ljmadness said:


> Unfortunately I am going to wait for the next BIOs or AGESA, I tried all the combo voltage setting and I just can’t boot into windows with 1900 fclk and mclk. I have no idea why it would work for one or the other at 1900 but never both together. I don’t think the issue is my RAM or CPU as each Individually can get 1900 clk.
> 
> I do have the first revision of the aorus master 1.0, not sure if the mobo has anything to do with it but not going to get a new board to test just for this. I already tried one ram stick in each slot and nothing changes, just keep booting into 07 LED error and just stuck...😩


I've experienced the same with F31h and my 5900X on the AORUS Pro. Both RAM and CPU were able to handle 1900/3800 individually but not together. I tried some common combinations of voltages but the board wouldn't POST at all (screen stayed black, no debug POST code on this board).

Edit: F31i landed, no changelog yet.


----------



## abdulian

Hi,

Wanted to comment / add a little bit about my BIOS experience as I have been following this thread since a while now.

My rig:
GB X570 Aorus PRO WIFI rev 1.0
R 5950 | 32GB (F4-4000-C16-16-GTRS) | GB 5700 XT (-> 6900 XT soon as I can buy it) | Samsung 970 Evo Plus | Thermaltake Core V21 | Noctua Cooling (NH-D15 + 7 other fans)

I have been testing both F31h in last 2 days, trying to get stable 3800 RAM / 1900 FCLK and I just cannot stabilize the system with this BIOS. RAM is certainly not bad (B-die), but I cannot get all system stable even at FCLK 1800... WHEA errors all the time. Rolled back to F30 -> F30e today, and will try to use this one instead of the newest.

Will post how it is going with F31e

EDIT: or will go straight to F31i and be the crash test dummy


----------



## LionAlonso

abdulian said:


> Hi,
> 
> Wanted to comment / add a little bit about my BIOS experience as I have been following this thread since a while now.
> 
> My rig:
> GB X570 Aorus PRO WIFI rev 1.0
> R 5950 | 32GB (F4-4000-C16-16-GTRS) | GB 5700 XT (-> 6900 XT soon as I can buy it) | Samsung 970 Evo Plus | Thermaltake Core V21 | Noctua Cooling (NH-D15 + 7 other fans)
> 
> I have been testing both F31h in last 2 days, trying to get stable 3800 RAM / 1900 FCLK and I just cannot stabilize the system with this BIOS. RAM is certainly not bad (B-die), but I cannot get all system stable even at FCLK 1800... WHEA errors all the time. Rolled back to F30 -> F30e today, and will try to use this one instead of the newest.
> 
> Will post how it is going with F31e
> 
> EDIT: or will go straight to F31i and be the crash test dummy


When you try it plz say if you can avoid the WHEA or the Crashes from f31h.
For me at 1900 and doing the copy test of aida, 100% reproduction rate...


----------



## wirx

I tried everything with 5900x and 31e, cant get it even boot with IF2000, but after update to 31h it works like a charm.
No problem with RAM(4x patriot 4400mhz) with 31h.


----------



## panni

wirx said:


> I tried everything with 5900x and 31e, cant get it even boot with IF2000, but after update to 31h it works like a charm.
> No problem with RAM(4x patriot 4400mhz) with 31h.
> View attachment 2466024


Any WHEA in HWiNFO64?


----------



## LionAlonso

Ok.
F31H, It seems to be stable for 1900IF, But i had to get down CurveStab to -20, otherwise at -25 it would crash at aida memory test, i found it was the curve stabilizer option.
VSOC:1.1 
VDDG IOD: 1000 
VDDG CCD: 950 
VDDP:950


----------



## nievz

wirx said:


> I tried everything with 5900x and 31e, cant get it even boot with IF2000, but after update to 31h it works like a charm.
> No problem with RAM(4x patriot 4400mhz) with 31h.
> View attachment 2466024


What are your voltages and did you get any WHEA errors after a while?


VSOC?
VDDG IOD?
VDDG CCD?
VDDP?


----------



## abdulian

LionAlonso said:


> When you try it plz say if you can avoid the WHEA or the Crashes from f31h.
> For me at 1900 and doing the copy test of aida, 100% reproduction rate...


F31i - cannot flash this one, as this is not the right revision for my mobo (ITX) apparently. Will go back to F30 and / or F31e to check, maybe will give F31h a try if others re getting such positive resutls...

it is curious though in F31h

enabling XMP gives no effect, memory goes to default clock
3600 / 1600 cannot get stable
3800 / 1900 cannot get stable

or perhaps I am doing something wrong (I got tons of WHEA errors)










Any recommendations what can I change?


----------



## LionAlonso

abdulian said:


> F31i - cannot flash this one, as this is not the right revision for my mobo (ITX) apparently. Will go back to F30 and / or F31e to check, maybe will give F31h a try if others re getting such positive resutls...
> 
> it is curious though in F31h
> 
> enabling XMP gives no effect, memory goes to default clock
> 3600 / 1600 cannot get stable
> 3800 / 1900 cannot get stable
> 
> or perhaps I am doing something wrong (I got tons of WHEA errors)
> 
> View attachment 2466025
> 
> 
> Any recommendations what can I change?


Vsoc to 1.1 (tweak LLC to have it very stable)
VDDG IOD 1000-1050
VDDG 950-1000
VDDP 950 (as u have)
If u have curve stabilizer, put it to 0, and when u are stable go down 5 by 5, making benchmarks because curve stab ALSO gives crashes and WHEA errors.


----------



## wirx

(check zen on previous post)
VSOC 1125
VDDG IOD 1047
VDDG CCD 1047
VDDP 0.859 
Hwinfo seems working fine


----------



## abdulian

LionAlonso said:


> Vsoc to 1.1 (tweak LLC to have it very stable)
> VDDG IOD 1000-1050
> VDDG 950-1000
> VDDP 950 (as u have)
> If u have curve stabilizer, put it to 0, and when u are stable go down 5 by 5, making benchmarks because curve stab ALSO gives crashes and WHEA errors.


VSOC is indeed 1.1
VDDG IOD - 1000
VDDG CCD - 1000
VDDP - 950
changed LLC (both) to MEDIUM

Still getting WHEA errors.

@wirx
suggests to bump up the VSOC slightly. I will do that too. (EDIT: set to 1.125, still errors)

I mean, I did the basic stuff using Ryzen Dram Calcluator but apperently cannot stabilize, probably missing something.

Any other tips?


----------



## panni

wirx said:


> (check zen on previous post)
> VSOC 1125
> VDDG IOD 1047
> VDDG CCD 1047
> VDDP 0.859
> Hwinfo seems working fine
> View attachment 2466026


The WHEA counter is right at the bottom of HWiNFO (not visible on your screenshot).


----------



## wirx

Sorry, did´t know, but still 0
I have some problems with CB20, but those are because 4700Mhz core clock and 1.35v, it sometimes shuts down. But with lower Mhz no problems, also I haven´t seen anywhere else problems with higher CPU MHz.


----------



## abdulian

I just got a really stupid question that crossed my mind thanks to @wrix and his posts:










and










and










??


----------



## nievz

it looks like i've successfully elimited the WHEA errors at 1866 IF on f31h. I kept upping the VSOC from 1v until 1.175 (1.15 after vdroop) and finally no more errors.


----------



## panni

abdulian said:


> I just got a really stupid question that crossed my mind thanks to @wrix and his posts:
> 
> View attachment 2466033
> 
> 
> and
> 
> View attachment 2466034
> 
> 
> and
> 
> View attachment 2466035
> 
> 
> ??


That's not a question. What are you asking?

99.8 is normal, you can disable spread spectrum and SVM to get an even 100 MHz. That number's not related to the WHEAs.


----------



## abdulian

panni said:


> That's not a question. What are you asking?
> 
> 99.8 is normal, you can disable spread spectrum and SVM to get an even 100 MHz. That number's not related to the WHEAs.


I thought I will ask anyway if that 99.8 vs 100 is not a WHEA related problem, but seems it is not.

Anyway - still cannot get my memory stable. Any other hints what should I tweak?

[EDIT] at this moment I gave up a bit and loaded BIOS defaults due to instability. Will probably wait for some other release. Could not stabilize anything from 3200 / 3600 / 3800... I see on other forums that this is common problem (also other MOBOs).


----------



## nievz

Anyone tried the new f31i BIOS over at GIGABYTE Latest Beta BIOS - TweakTown Forums Particularly interested if they got rid of the WHEA errors yet.


----------



## Tantawi

nievz said:


> Anyone tried the new f31i BIOS over at GIGABYTE Latest Beta BIOS - TweakTown Forums Particularly interested if they got rid of the WHEA errors yet.


From the comments everyone is having WHEA errors at even higher intervals  I will stay away for now!


----------



## Nicked_Wicked

nievz said:


> Anyone tried the new f31i BIOS over at GIGABYTE Latest Beta BIOS - TweakTown Forums Particularly interested if they got rid of the WHEA errors yet.


Still on F31e, seeing the WHEA problems with the newer BIOSes I don’t plan on updating yet. Hopefully stable is around the corner without the WHEA problems.


----------



## nevcairiel

Hey,

I'm a new owner of a X570 Aorus Master with a 5950X, but I'm having a lot of trouble getting anything stable, even at full stock.
I'm on the F31e BIOS as it was recommended to get a 1.1.0.0 AGESA for 5000 Ryzen, but I'm probably going to try F30 as well soon.

The system will boot to windows, and even if i let it sit on the login screen it'll eventually reboot and log one of two errors, either a WHEA_UNCORRECTABLE_ERROR , or a Machine Check Exception (_Bus_/_Interconnect Error_ or Cache Hierarchy Error)

I would assume (and hope) that at full stock the default BIOS settings should be stable, or is that assumption wrong on this board and CPU?
Or is F31e troublesome, since its still a beta?

I've already tried two sets of RAM, the new 3600CL16 kit I got for that build, as well as my old 3200 kit in my current intel box, the result is the same. XMP is not enabled, so the memory is running on 2133 even. But also tried XMP or manually setting timings, with the same result.

Is there something funky with my board? The CPU?
Initially I blamed the memory, but my old set showed the same issues and that one definitely works in my old setup.

Any hints would be appreciated.


----------



## ManniX-ITA

nevcairiel said:


> Hey,
> 
> I'm a new owner of a X570 Aorus Master with a 5950X, but I'm having a lot of trouble getting anything stable, even at full stock.
> I'm on the F31e BIOS as it was recommended to get a 1.1.0.0 AGESA for 5000 Ryzen, but I'm probably going to try F30 as well soon.
> 
> The system will boot to windows, and even if i let it sit on the login screen it'll eventually reboot and log one of two errors, either a WHEA_UNCORRECTABLE_ERROR , or a Machine Check Exception (_Bus_/_Interconnect Error_ or Cache Hierarchy Error)
> 
> I would assume (and hope) that at full stock the default BIOS settings should be stable, or is that assumption wrong on this board and CPU?
> Or is F31e troublesome, since its still a beta?
> 
> I've already tried two sets of RAM, the new 3600CL16 kit I got for that build, as well as my old 3200 kit in my current intel box, the result is the same. XMP is not enabled, so the memory is running on 2133 even. But also tried XMP or manually setting timings, with the same result.
> 
> Is there something funky with my board? The CPU?
> Initially I blamed the memory, but my old set showed the same issues and that one definitely works in my old setup.
> 
> Any hints would be appreciated.


It could be one or all of those you said.
Try first the latest BIOS, *F31i*.
Then go back to F30 if it's not working.
I had similar issues when I bought the 3800x.
The AGESA is still very unstable.









GIGABYTE Latest Beta BIOS - TweakTown Forums


Warning Some of beta BIOSes are still undergoing compatibility testing. GIGABYTE is sharing these BIOSes for testing purposes only and are not meant for general release. If you are not familiar with beta BIOS testing, then please only flash the recommended release BIOSes that are posted on the...




www.tweaktownforum.com


----------



## ryouiki

abdulian said:


> I just got a really stupid question that crossed my mind thanks to @wrix and his posts:
> 
> View attachment 2466034


Bus Clock not reading 100.00 is generally either you have spread spectrum enabled, or you have SVM mode enabled with Hyper-V installed, or a combination of both.


----------



## dansi

I doubt so! Whea errors will pop up suddenly when you dont expect it



nievz said:


> it looks like i've successfully elimited the WHEA errors at 1866 IF on f31h. I kept upping the VSOC from 1v until 1.175 (1.15 after vdroop) and finally no more errors.
> 
> View attachment 2466036


----------



## LionAlonso

Guys one importante thing!
Habing curve stabilizer makes whea errors pop up and hard crashes.
I thought my 5900X was stable at -25 
And that was the cause of instability (whea) and hard crashes at aida copy test
And it worked for full cinebench, gaming, cpuz test.
Aida copy test is the best way to know if curve stabilizer is stable.


----------



## abdulian

panni said:


> That's not a question. What are you asking?
> 
> 99.8 is normal, you can disable spread spectrum and SVM to get an even 100 MHz. That number's not related to the WHEAs.


I thought I will ask anyway if that 99.8 vs 100 is not a WHEA related problem, but seems it is


nevcairiel said:


> Hey,
> 
> I'm a new owner of a X570 Aorus Master with a 5950X, but I'm having a lot of trouble getting anything stable, even at full stock.
> I'm on the F31e BIOS as it was recommended to get a 1.1.0.0 AGESA for 5000 Ryzen, but I'm probably going to try F30 as well soon.
> 
> The system will boot to windows, and even if i let it sit on the login screen it'll eventually reboot and log one of two errors, either a WHEA_UNCORRECTABLE_ERROR , or a Machine Check Exception (_Bus_/_Interconnect Error_ or Cache Hierarchy Error)
> 
> I would assume (and hope) that at full stock the default BIOS settings should be stable, or is that assumption wrong on this board and CPU?
> Or is F31e troublesome, since its still a beta?
> 
> I've already tried two sets of RAM, the new 3600CL16 kit I got for that build, as well as my old 3200 kit in my current intel box, the result is the same. XMP is not enabled, so the memory is running on 2133 even. But also tried XMP or manually setting timings, with the same result.
> 
> Is there something funky with my board? The CPU?
> Initially I blamed the memory, but my old set showed the same issues and that one definitely works in my old setup.
> 
> Any hints would be appreciated.


I believe there is nothing wrong with your board it is just most likely the BIOS itself. After spending hours with bios / tweaking / manual timings etc I have just loaded the defaults (ram at 2133) and just left it as it is. There is no point, not with my board at least.

Few of you mention some curve optimizer - i just assume this is for cpu clock speed? I do not have this in my bios at all ot it is hidden some where where I do not normalny look  but for sure never touched that part of the system / that part of the setup.

And I cannot even try the F31i as it is not available for my board. It is for AORUS PRO WiFi but not for the AORUS I PRO WiFi, well at least untill today afternoon (that was the last time I have checked).


----------



## Kryptonic83

abdulian said:


> I thought I will ask anyway if that 99.8 vs 100 is not a WHEA related problem, but seems it is
> 
> 
> I believe there is nothing wrong with your board it is just most likely the BIOS itself. After spending hours with bios / tweaking / manual timings etc I have just loaded the defaults (ram at 2133) and just left it as it is. There is no point, not with my board at least.
> 
> Few of you mention some curve optimizer - i just assume this is for cpu clock speed? I do not have this in my bios at all ot it is hidden some where where I do not normalny look  but for sure never touched that part of the system / that part of the setup.
> 
> And I cannot even try the F31i as it is not available for my board. It is for AORUS PRO WiFi but not for the AORUS I PRO WiFi, well at least untill today afternoon (that was the last time I have checked).


Curve optimizer added in f31h. I’m stable on f31e for now with my 5950x and 3800cl16 Aorus Master.


----------



## abdulian

Kryptonic83 said:


> Curve optimizer added in f31h. I’m stable on f31e for now with my 5950x and 3800cl16 Aorus Master.


I have tested the F31h and for sure there was no curve optimizer in my BIOS, which menu does it sit Under just out of curiousity?


----------



## Kryptonic83

abdulian said:


> I have tested the F31h and for sure there was no curve optimizer in my BIOS, which menu does it sit Under just out of curiousity?


Or maybe it was f31g figured they would have left it in h and i as well. I can’t verify as I’m still on e but it should be under AMD overclocking then PBO advanced.


----------



## dansi

Does curve optimiser work on zen2?


----------



## abdulian

Kryptonic83 said:


> Or maybe it was f31g figured they would have left it in h and i as well. I can’t verify as I’m still on e but it should be under AMD overclocking then PBO advanced.


I will check just out of curiousity. It will probably not make any difference. 

I will try somo more previous bioses like F30 perhaps this weekend unless there are some offcial newer versions.


----------



## Mullcom

dansi said:


> Does curve optimiser work on zen2?


I didn't see it in bios with latest version.

But if it work or not is the question. And I have no idea. I am wondering the same thing
Skickat från min SM-G973F via Tapatalk


----------



## wirx

panni said:


> The WHEA counter is right at the bottom of HWiNFO (not visible on your screenshot).


Tested some time, and yes there are WHEA [email protected], usually they pop like 100 at one second and then will be sometimes 30 minutes and then again 100 errors at once. Tried lots of benchmarks and memtests. Aida copy or latency sometimes throws whea errors in Hwinfo, sometimes not. But there isn´t single crash in benches, windows or games...yet  I also tried IF1900 and errors are still there, but with IF1800 didnt get any errors about 15 minutes. Tried also higher-lower voltages everywhere, but WHEA-s are still there. I also installed f31i bios, but nothing changed. I will wait next BIOS, but at moment also everything seems to working 100%, so mybe just some windows drivers errors with new AGESA?
They usually start -
A corrected hardware error has occurred.

Reported by component: Processor Core
Error Source: Corrected Machine Check
Error Type: Bus/Interconnect Error
Processor APIC ID: 0

and then will be ~100errors at one second -
A corrected hardware error has occurred.

Reported by component: Processor Core
Error Source: Unknown Error Source
Error Type: Bus/Interconnect Error
Processor APIC ID: 0


----------



## RedRumy3

F31i still getitng bunch of whea errors @ 2000 & 1900 but F31e I don't get any at 1900 but 2000 doesn't boot. I guess I will stick to F31e for now and wait to see if they can fix it


----------



## stasio

abdulian said:


> F31i - cannot flash this one, as this is not the right revision for my mobo (ITX) apparently. Will go back to F30 and / or F31e to check, maybe will give F31h a try if others re getting such positive ......


I include now your board on TT forum.

Btw,

X570 series BIOS bump to F31k.


----------



## Xaris

Just got my 5600x to replace my 3600 and about to install it in the next hour or so. I'm currently still using f31e on my Aouros Elite. Is that still considered the most stable BIOS at the moment for overclocking? I hate how GB BIOSes seem to wildly flip and flop around between absolutely terrible and stable


----------



## Nighthog

stasio said:


> I include now your board on TT forum.
> 
> Btw,
> 
> X570 series BIOS bump to F31k.


Good to see updates, are they all focused on the 5000 series?


----------



## kundica

stasio said:


> I include now your board on TT forum.
> 
> Btw,
> 
> X570 series BIOS bump to F31k.


Thanks!

I don't want to jinx it but F31k doesn't immediately throw WHEA errors for me at known good settings on F31e. None actually, in the 20 minutes I've been testing it.


----------



## ljmadness

kundica said:


> Thanks!
> 
> I don't want to jinx it but F31k doesn't immediately throw WHEA errors for me at known good settings on F31e. None actually, in the 20 minutes I've been testing it.


Is F31k out already? I couldn't boot into windows with F31e @1900, but I was able to boot into windows with 1900 with pretty standard soc, vddp and vddg, and even got to 1966 on F31g higher voltages for those 3 settings. 

I set the VSOC to normal and use the offset to adjust the voltages so the voltages stays constant i.e. 1.1v. Nonetheless, I noticed the same WHEA errors keep coming up in the same pattern even when I use my 100% stable 1866mhz fclk from F31e. In my testing I ignored all the memory settings and only tested with FCLK + voltage chagnes and I am still seeing the same WHEA errors *IN THE SAME PATTERN*.

For 1933 to 1966mhz I use the following voltages:
VSOC - Normal
Dynamic VSOC(DVID) - + 0.1875
VDDP - 1000
VDDG ccd/iod = 1125

SOC = 1.175 in HWINFO and zen timing.

Anything below 1900mhz I can use
VSOC - Normal
DVID - +0.126
VDDP - 900
VDDG ccd/iod = 900/950

SOC = 1.1 in HWINFO

The pattern I see with my WHEA error starts with 1 error after 15-20 seconds loading into windows, then it jumps to 102 after another 30 seconds or so consistently no matter what frequency I was testing. 

For 2000mhz I can't boot into it and I don't want to set the voltage any higher.


----------



## kundica

ljmadness said:


> Is F31k out already?


Yes, and it's on the Tweaktown Forum. WHEA issues are gone for me. IF above 1900 is also working but whether or not you can run it is on your chip. My understanding with 31e is that IF was capped at 1900.


----------



## kundica

PLZ DELETE


----------



## nievz

No WHEA errors for me either on f31k. I'm back to my stable settings i was using on f31e! This is gonna be a nice weekend


----------



## RedRumy3

5900X With X570 Ultra & 4x8GB DDR4-4000 B-Die F31K
I can boot 1900 now with no whea errors which is great just like F31e but 2000 still giving me whea errors not matter what I try with voltages etc. Hopefully they will keep trying with bios.

Running XMP but will play with timings once I make sure no whea errors


----------



## gogx

Testing F31k for an hour, no WHEA errors at XMP"1800IF" and no errors at 1900IF..For the first time my setting from the previous processor 3600x work, ram timings ect...didnt test higher IF 
Good work GB


----------



## nievz

Is 62.1ns good for 3800 CL16?


----------



## abdulian

nievz said:


> Is 62.1ns good for 3800 CL16?
> 
> View attachment 2466173


I believe so. As far as I remeber those close to 60 are fantastic results. 

You can always lunch Ryzen RAM Calculator and do memory benchmark. Will take little bit over 3 minutes, but you will have great reference point there as well.

Let us knkw the details like sticks, voltages, timings etc.


----------



## Auxillary Field

nievz said:


> Is 62.1ns good for 3800 CL16?
> 
> View attachment 2466173


Given your timings that seems pretty good. I've been playing with F31k this morning and finally got my memory stable at 3800CL16 1:1 (F31e topped out at 3733CL16 1:1) with 4x8 B-die. Going higher than this results in whea errors while running y-cruncher though.


----------



## nievz

My timings are in red below. I'm using Hynix DJR, G.Skill Trident Z Neo F4-3600C16D-32GTZNC at 1.4v in BIOS.









I did another benchmark run with my startup programs closed and got a nice 59.3ns. I think F31k is solid! My FPS in Warzone is just insane. I've never seen my rtx 3090 get worked up this much until I got my 3800IF and RAM stabilized.










Voltages:









Yeah just the only thing i don't like is my 5800x's temp 🤣


----------



## Nighthog

@nievz about your Hynix DJR, can't your kit do lower *tRFC*?
I had a kit that could do 448 tRFC @ 3866/1933. Would lower your latency more.


----------



## ManniX-ITA

Nighthog said:


> @nievz about your Hynix DJR, can't your kit do lower *tRFC*?
> I had a kit that could do 448 tRFC @ 3866/1933. Would lower your latency more.


Yes I think at 1.4V with that kit I could go down to 512.
With a small VDIMM bump down to 496.


----------



## iNeri

nievz said:


> Is 62.1ns good for 3800 CL16?


Thats weird guys, on f31 i got about 5 ns less.

Fixed OC









PBO+200


----------



## panni

Still can't boot (POST!) my Micron E-Die at 3800 combined with IF 1900 on F31k, no matter what I try. Damn.


----------



## kundica

iNeri said:


> Thats weird guys, on f31 i got about 5 ns less.


Your timings are significantly tighter.


----------



## LionAlonso

ManniX-ITA said:


> Yes I think at 1.4V with that kit I could go down to 512.
> With a small VDIMM bump down to 496.


Ye, mine can do at 1.4 V the 497 that the dram calc indicates.
Definetely something he should try lowering.


----------



## iNeri

kundica said:


> Your timings are significantly tighter.


I will try f31i and report back but on f31h I got worse result on Aida ns at same timings

Enviado desde mi ONEPLUS A6000 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## kundica

iNeri said:


> I will try f31i and report back but on f31h I got worse result on Aida ns at same timings
> 
> Enviado desde mi ONEPLUS A6000 mediante Tapatalk


I thought you were comparing your results to the other user. No? If you're comparing to your own results then I don't know, but if you're comparing to the other user, your timings are tighter than theirs.


----------



## Netherwind

I recently got my 5900X and am running F30 since so many have reported problems with F31. Frequencies (up to 4950MHz on CCD0 and up to 4800-4850MHz on CCD1) and benchmarks are mostly as expected but one thing is strange and that's my temps. In multicore stresstests like AIDA64, 3DMark TS or FS physics, CPU-Z and CB20, temps are quite low (64-67C) with frequencies hitting 4200-4250MHz and SC tests are equally cool. But when I'm idling on desktop, playing WoW or doing mundane tasks the CPU temps can suddenly spike to 75C or even slightly above. At that point I see the voltage hitting 1.5V or close to 1.5V and this makes me wonder what the hell is going on?

Also enabling PBO in AMD Overclocking, setting range to "Motherboard" and +200 has no effect. Bench, frequencies, temps are the same as on Auto.


----------



## kundica

Netherwind said:


> I recently got my 5900X and am running F30 since so many have reported problems with F31. Frequencies (up to 4950MHz on CCD0 and up to 4800-4850MHz on CCD1) and benchmarks are mostly as expected but one thing is strange and that's my temps. In multicore stresstests like AIDA64, 3DMark TS or FS physics, CPU-Z and CB20, temps are quite low (64-67C) with frequencies hitting 4200-4250MHz and SC tests are equally cool. But when I'm idling on desktop, playing WoW or doing mundane tasks the CPU temps can suddenly spike to 75C or even slightly above. At that point I see the voltage hitting 1.5V or close to 1.5V and this makes me wonder what the hell is going on?
> 
> Also enabling PBO in AMD Overclocking, setting range to "Motherboard" and +200 has no effect. Bench, frequencies, temps are the same as on Auto.


You won't see a drastic difference unless you change the PBO Limits setting from AUTO to MOTHERBOARD or Manual limits and use the Curve Optimizer.

For example, PBO Limits on Auto with +XXX boost and CO not enabled give me roughly the same results as stock. Enabling CO with a negative offset boosts my cores to the set PBO boost and improves my single and multicore perf at slightly more power draw 137w for CPU package power. Setting PBO limits to Motherboard on top of that provides insane all core boost but comes at the cost of heat and power. I hit 210w CPU package power and had an all core CB20 boost to 4.575 when using CO neg 10 all core and +100 boost. You'll need to work through the settings and tweak for stability because using CO and PBO with boost can get hairy.


----------



## kaoski

Bus/Interconnect Error or Sound Stuttering Error A slower delay occurs when exceeding 3733Mhz.
For now, it is forced to focus on 3733Mhz


----------



## nievz

kaoski said:


> Bus/Interconnect Error or Sound Stuttering Error A slower delay occurs when exceeding 3733Mhz.
> For now, it is forced to focus on 3733Mhz
> 
> View attachment 2466208
> View attachment 2466209


what brand of RAM are you using?


----------



## nievz

Nighthog said:


> @nievz about your Hynix DJR, can't your kit do lower *tRFC*?
> I had a kit that could do 448 tRFC @ 3866/1933. Would lower your latency more.


tried tRFC 485 and i CTD on BFV using 1.4v or 1.42v.


----------



## kaoski

nievz said:


> what brand of RAM are you using?


G.SKILL Flare X Series 16GB (2 x 8GB) Model F4-3200C14D-16GFX


----------



## wirx

I tried F31k, same WHEA errors when IF2000, nothing changed, no restarts or crashes, just whea errors. Only thing what changed is after F31k installation my windows can´t shut down or restart. After shut down, screen goes black and CPU fan starts spinning, but after 5 minutes nothing changed, motherboard shows no errors. Installed windows on separete SSD and it works there fine, with restarts and shut downs. I installed F31k when I was in Windows, so probably that broke somehow my win. If anybody have some idea how to repair windows without over installing, please let me know


----------



## Ohim

I can`t make 3800 CL16 stable like i did with my former 3700X, i do have 4 sticks of ram instead of 2 but i couldn`t do it even with 2 sticks ... but got fully stable 3600 CL14 with no WHEA errors or any mem tests


----------



## Mullcom

wirx said:


> I tried F31k, same WHEA errors when IF2000, nothing changed, no restarts or crashes, just whea errors. Only thing what changed is after F31k installation my windows can´t shut down or restart. After shut down, screen goes black and CPU fan starts spinning, but after 5 minutes nothing changed, motherboard shows no errors. Installed windows on separete SSD and it works there fine, with restarts and shut downs. I installed F31k when I was in Windows, so probably that broke somehow my win. If anybody have some idea how to repair windows without over installing, please let me know


I get this symptoms when I use ryzen master.



Skickat från min SM-G973F via Tapatalk


----------



## Mullcom

stasio said:


> I include now your board on TT forum.
> 
> Btw,
> 
> X570 series BIOS bump to F31k.


Is ther any chance that 3000 gett any love. 
Or only focus with ryzen 5000?

Skickat från min SM-G973F via Tapatalk


----------



## Yuke

Call me crazy but i get more and more hints pointing towards CPU-cache related instabilities causing my RAM errors.

I significantly get more errors when using Karhu with cache stressing set to enabled (switched from default which only stresses it a bit).

Here is the FAQ about it straight from the website:



> CPU cache:
> 
> The CPU cache mode to use during the test.
> 
> - Disabled:
> 
> The memory pages are marked non-cachable and the CPU cache is not
> used during the test. The test will progress very slowly and it
> will not pick up any CPU cache instability related errors.
> 
> - Write-combine:
> 
> The memory pages are marked write-combined and the CPU cache is
> used only for buffering writes. This is a little faster mode that
> might pick up CPU cache instability related write errors.
> 
> - Default:
> 
> The CPU cache is used, but flushed frequently. The test will
> progress very quickly and it might pick up CPU cache instability
> related read and write errors.
> 
> - Enabled:
> 
> The CPU cache is used without restriction. This is the fastest
> mode and the probability of picking up CPU cache instability
> related read and write errors is also the highest.


I got rid of my undervolting, that was always working with older BIOS versions, and switched to an +offset value with LLC Vdrooping to 1.32V and so far i am hammering my RAM with my old VSOC, VDDG, VDDP settings and still going strong...usually gave me errors in the first 5-20 minutes of the run when Cache option is set to Enabled.

Maybe have a look into that if you are still pulling out your hairs about "RAM" problems...


----------



## abdulian

Just loaded 31k

1st launch - enabled XMP profile (4000) and no effects, RAM went to default mode
2nd launch - enabled manually 3800 / 1900 with 1.4V 1.1 SOC VDDP 950 VDDGs 1100 etc. Not too tight timings ("safe")
desktop -> HWinfo -> Ryzen DRAM Calculator -> launched memory bench.

After ~10 minutes I got 4 WHEA erros.
With previous bioses I was getting around 100-200 errors per minute, with previous bios I would be way over 1k WHEA errors by this time.

I think there is a progress and hope  yes, this is a short 15 minute test, but this is way way better than it was although the errors are stilll there. I will work on those on Monday.


----------



## bsmith27

Seems like the level cache3 on the Ryzen 7 3700x is almost double compared to the Ryzen 7 5800x according to the aida64 cache and memory benchmark. This is my current benchmark:

























My Specs:

*PC Case* – Lian Li PC-08

*Motherboard* – Gigabyte Aorus X570 Master

*CPU* – AMD Ryzen 3700x

*GPU* (Graphics Card) – Asus Rog Strix GeForce GTX 1080 A8G

*PSU* – EVGA Supernova 1600 G2 80 Gold 1600w

*CPU water Cooler* – Corsair Hydro series H100i RGB Platinum 240mm Radiator

*Hard Drives:*
 Samsung SSD 860 EVO 500GB (Main hardrive mostly for operating system)
 Sabrent 512GB Rocket NVMe PCIe M.2 (mainly used for running software)
 Toshiba P300 3TB 7200 RPM SATA 6Gb/s 64MB Cache 3.5 inch (mainly used for storage)
 Western Digital Blue WD40EZRZ 4TB 5400 RPM SATA 6Gb/s 64MB Cache (mainly used for storage)
 Western Digital Blue WD10EZEX 1TB 7200 RPM SATA 6Gb/s 64MB Cache (mainly used for storage)

*Memory* - G.SKILL Ripjaws V Series F4-3200C14D-16GVK 16GB (2 x 8GB) 288-Pin DDR4 SDRAM DDR4 3200 (PC4 25600)

*Lighting and Fan controlle*r - Corsair Commander Pro Digital RGB controlled with Corsair iCUE software

*Fan Hub* - SilverStone PWM Fan Hub

*Mouse* – Logitech G502 Hero

*Keyboard* - VicTsing Gaming Keyboard


----------



## PopReference

bsmith27 said:


> Seems like the level cache3 on the Ryzen 7 3700x is almost double compared to the Ryzen 7 5800x according to the aida64 cache and memory benchmark. This is my current benchmark


Yeah you're on to some thing. It does make sense though when compared to ram and ranks discussion: 8 cores sharing 1 large stack of memory compared to 2 stacks, though the mem is split sort of 4 and 4 cores. Most programs seem to benefit from the better latency of Zen3 so the trade off was worth it compared to raw benchmark speeds.


----------



## bsmith27

So what are your specs and benchmarks currently?


----------



## pwn1ca

Hey guys!

Does anyone have problems with newer bios versions on his x570 mainboard?

The last version that works with my x570 aorus elite is f12h. Flashing any newer version results in a blackscreen.
(F20,F21,F30)


After flashing the board will not POST anymore. The fans are running at low speed and nothing else happens.


I tried every possible way to update the bios. @BIOS, Q-Flash, Q-Flash-plus, tried different keyboards, another ram-kit, changed the gpu. No improvement at all









After flashing back to an older bios version, everyhting works as expected.

Does anyone have an idea what I can do to get newer versions work? F20 and newer bios versions have a more recent agesa version included. Could there be some correlation? Is there any way to update the agesa included in the bios? bios-mod or something like that ? Or could the cpu be faulty? 

F4 - Boot ok
F10 - Boot ok
F11 - Boot ok
F12h - Boot ok
F20 - won't boot
F21 - won't boot
F30 - won't boot


----------



## Netherwind

kundica said:


> You won't see a drastic difference unless you change the PBO Limits setting from AUTO to MOTHERBOARD or Manual limits and use the Curve Optimizer.
> 
> For example, PBO Limits on Auto with +XXX boost and CO not enabled give me roughly the same results as stock. Enabling CO with a negative offset boosts my cores to the set PBO boost and improves my single and multicore perf at slightly more power draw 137w for CPU package power. Setting PBO limits to Motherboard on top of that provides insane all core boost but comes at the cost of heat and power. I hit 210w CPU package power and had an all core CB20 boost to 4.575 when using CO neg 10 all core and +100 boost. You'll need to work through the settings and tweak for stability because using CO and PBO with boost can get hairy.


So CO is the trick here? Just enabling PBO, adding +200MHz and setting limits to Motherboard isn't enough?

Strange. I thought I saw this guy just enabling PBO and +200MHz which instantly gave him 200 MHz more (single thread boosting to 5,05-5,1GHz). But maybe he did use CO which I must have missed in that case. I don't have CO yet but am thinking about F31e which some have reported being stable?



pwn1ca said:


> Hey guys!
> 
> Does anyone have problems with newer bios versions on his x570 mainboard?
> 
> The last version that works with my x570 aorus elite is f12h. Flashing any newer version results in a blackscreen.
> (F20,F21,F30)
> 
> 
> After flashing the board will not POST anymore. The fans are running at low speed and nothing else happens.
> 
> 
> I tried every possible way to update the bios. @BIOS, Q-Flash, Q-Flash-plus, tried different keyboards, another ram-kit, changed the gpu. No improvement at all
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After flashing back to an older bios version, everyhting works as expected.
> 
> Does anyone have an idea what I can do to get newer versions work? F20 and newer bios versions have a more recent agesa version included. Could there be some correlation? Is there any way to update the agesa included in the bios? bios-mod or something like that ? Or could the cpu be faulty?
> 
> F4 - Boot ok
> F10 - Boot ok
> F11 - Boot ok
> F12h - Boot ok
> F20 - won't boot
> F21 - won't boot
> F30 - won't boot


Tried loading Optimized settings, then clear CMOS, then Efiflash /C going from a working BIOS to a newer BIOS?


----------



## iRX

bsmith27 said:


> This is my current benchmark:





bsmith27 said:


> So what are your specs and benchmarks currently?


Same ))


----------



## Asutz

Is the Sound Crackle thing fixed or is there a Solution?
I have the same issues on Ch7, tried Voltages and Drivers.Not Helping.

It is definitily a Hardware thing, crackling also with a Linux Boot so no driver or latency issue.

Maybe Shielding, reading it often even on some Intel Boards.Im pissed that no Hardware Reviewer is focussed on Testing Sound performance, ch7 is also a Board which is not an entry level Board.
The fact that it can happen on every Board makes it really tough for me to replace it with another asus, looking @b550, but looks like nobody cant say 100% what is the root problem for the cracklings.


----------



## ManniX-ITA

Asutz said:


> Is the Sound Crackle thing fixed or is there a Solution?
> I have the same issues on Ch7, tried Voltages and Drivers.Not Helping.
> 
> It is definitily a Hardware thing, crackling also with a Linux Boot so no driver or latency issue.
> 
> Maybe Shielding, reading it often even on some Intel Boards.Im pissed that no Hardware Reviewer is focussed on Testing Sound performance, ch7 is also a Board which is not an entry level Board.
> The fact that it can happen on every Board makes it really tough for me to replace it with another asus, looking @b550, but looks like nobody cant say 100% what is the root problem for the cracklings.


If it's the Ryzen specific crackling issue, it can be fixed almost 100% of the times.
You need to find the right voltages for VSOC, VDDG CCD & IOD.
But it depends on the IF and memory OC.
Sometimes with the highest IF your CPU can support, it can't be fixed.
It's just too much for it and you nee to scale back the IF speed 1 notch or lower the memory timings.
But also in this case it's very common you can fix it with a very high VSOC voltage, depends what you choose.


----------



## Ohim

I have no sound crackling issues .. if you have it it`s something else! Have both 3700X and 5800X systems.


----------



## Spectre73

So anyone else having the problem that the IF no longer downclocks even though SOC uncore OC is disabled (in both places) and DF cstates enabled? Seems to have only happened on 31h and 31k. 31e seemed to not have this problem.


----------



## bsmith27

iRX said:


> Same ))
> View attachment 2466301
> 
> View attachment 2466302


Looks like your tRFC is pretty high - should try to get it under 300. Also GDM (Gear down mode) works better set to Disabled and you could also go lower on your ProcODT. Have you tried to overclock your memory to 1866mHZ - I have tried but cant seem to get mem tests without errors so I'm at 1800mHZ like you are.


----------



## Waltc

No crackling sound here, either...over the past 17 months with both a 3600X and a 3900X, x570 Aorus Master...first I've heard of a "Ryzen crackling sound" event... Here's my 3733Mhz 4x8GB AIDA 64 cache & memory bench, except for the 16 19 19 19 39 68 1T Gear Down settings, all other settings on Auto. I'm content.


----------



## abdulian

stasio said:


> I include now your board on TT forum.
> 
> Btw,
> 
> X570 series BIOS bump to F31k.


@stasio firstly thank you Sir, please find some preliminary notes from my testing of F31k - hope this is useful feedback.

1. Loading XMP - in my case F4-4000C16-16GTRS has no result, RAM goes to normal 2300 however BIOS is showing that XMP profile is on. Sth wrong there definitely
2. Manual setting of 3800 RAM (loose timings) and 1900 IF results in WHEA errors. Small number of errors comparing to other bioses (1 error per few minutes vs. 100-200 errors per minute). I believe it is worth tryuing if I can "stabilize" this.
3. Manual setting of 3600 RAM (loose timings) and 1800 IF - no errors, all memory tests passing
4. Manual setting of 3600 RAM (tighter timings - below) and 1800 IF - no errors, all memory tests passing.
5. No tests of Manual 4000 RAM / 2000 IF due to point no 2.

I would say F31k is definitely improved, however this XMP does not seem right. It should enable XMP and put IF to some "auto" not just load plain defaults.

Current RAM










and some HWInfo










Thank you again - please include my board in all betas, will be testing further on, I think I should be getting 1900-2000 IF / 3800-4000 RAM and obviosuly XMP should work fine.


----------



## Kryptonic83

Netherwind said:


> So CO is the trick here? Just enabling PBO, adding +200MHz and setting limits to Motherboard isn't enough?
> 
> Strange. I thought I saw this guy just enabling PBO and +200MHz which instantly gave him 200 MHz more (single thread boosting to 5,05-5,1GHz). But maybe he did use CO which I must have missed in that case. I don't have CO yet but am thinking about F31e which some have reported being stable?
> 
> 
> Tried loading Optimized settings, then clear CMOS, then Efiflash /C going from a working BIOS to a newer BIOS?


F31e doesn’t have CO either but is stable for me. F31g I think was first one they added CO. I’m still waiting a bit for more reports of stability in the recent beta bioses


----------



## kundica

Netherwind said:


> So CO is the trick here? Just enabling PBO, adding +200MHz and setting limits to Motherboard isn't enough?


Yes and no. CO seems to help the single core boost significantly. When I first starting testing it and tried +200 with a neg offset of 15 on all cores I was seeing cores hit 5150 but the system wasn't stable. Leaving out CO for a second, if I just set +boost with Limits on auto I didn't see much of a difference. I noticed that occasionally a core might boost higher but it wasn't reflected in perf benchmarks.

PBO Limits on Auto doesn't raise the limits. Manually setting the limits or using the motherboard limits should impact all core boost even without +boost or CO. Adding boost to it might help it boost higher on top of that but it'll depend on all the other factors that impact PBO. Setting CO on top of boost and mobo limits helps the single and multicore boost higher. Setting the PBO limits generates a massive amount of heat and power draw so that's something you might consider as you tune.

In an attempt to summarize:

PBO Limits set to Auto with no other changes has little to no impact on performance or clocks for single or multicore
PBO Limits set to Auto with +boost might provide higher single core max boost but it probably won't have significant impact on perf
PBO Limits set to Auto with +boost and CO set will provide single and multicore boost with perf increase to both
PBO Limits set to manual/mobo with no other changes will have massive multicore increase but not single and it might even go down.
PBO Limits set to manual/mobo with +boost will have multicore perf increase and possibly single as well but I didn't see much
PBO Limits set to manual/mobo with +boost and CO will greatly increase single and multicore perf

F31k seems pretty stable to me. I can run my ram at 3800CL16, even 14, again like I could on F31e. F31e doesn't have CO but all of the versions after do.


----------



## xstarscream

I'm currently on a Crosshair VIII Hero. I've got a Master I could try out and I'm wondering if you guys think I should. It seems all boards are having some type of issues with these newer bios though?


----------



## pwn1ca

Netherwind said:


> Tried loading Optimized settings, then clear CMOS, then Efiflash /C going from a working BIOS to a newer BIOS?


Hi, thanks for your reply.  I tried loading optimized settings before flashing a more recent version. I didn't tried efiflash /C yet. I cleared CMOS via battery and jumper multiple times after flashing a newer bios, but unfortunately that didn't work either. Could you give me a quick guide in which order I should do the mentioned steps?


----------



## ManniX-ITA

pwn1ca said:


> Hi, thanks for your reply.  I tried loading optimized settings before flashing a more recent version. I didn't tried efiflash /C yet. I cleared CMOS via battery and jumper multiple times after flashing a newer bios, but unfortunately that didn't work either. Could you give me a quick guide in which order I should do the mentioned steps?


Format a USB stick with Rufus to boot in DOS:





Rufus - The Official Website (Download, New Releases)


Rufus is a small application that creates bootable USB drives, which can then be used to install or run Microsoft Windows, Linux or DOS. In just a few minutes, and with very few clicks, Rufus can help you run a new Operating System on your computer...



rufus.ie





Download the BIOS and extract it on the usb stick, efiflash is included in the zip file.

Flash with efiflash using the /C switch after the bios filename.

efiflash filename <options>

/S Save current BIOS file to a backup file on your USB stick
/C Clear DMI
/R Reboot
/X Force Flash
/DB Update both main & backup BIOS


----------



## Kha

@ManniX-ITA 7ghz with B550 Unify-X, new world record !









For the first time, the effective frequency of DDR4 RAM reached 7.0 GHz. And here it was not without Ryzen hybrid processors | Phonemantra.com


According to the source, an overclocker from China under the nickname Baby-Y managed to set a world record for overclocking RAM: its effective frequency was 7004 MHz (3502.1 MHz). The previous record was 6666 MHz.




phonemantra.com


----------



## ljmadness

I don’t know what change in F31k, when I tested specifically 1900fclk the WHEA errrors are gone, but now when I try to boot With 1900 fclk and mclk, I run into the 07 LED error again no matter what soc, VDDG or VDDP voltage I use, the same issue I ran into in F31e.

In F31g, I can actually boot into windows, but obviously with a bunch of WHEA errors. I am going to wait for another BIOs, since I know with F31g that my memory controller could handle 1900 for fclk and mclk but something was reverted in F31k.


----------



## ManniX-ITA

Kha said:


> @ManniX-ITA 7ghz with B550 Unify-X, new world record !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For the first time, the effective frequency of DDR4 RAM reached 7.0 GHz. And here it was not without Ryzen hybrid processors | Phonemantra.com
> 
> 
> According to the source, an overclocker from China under the nickname Baby-Y managed to set a world record for overclocking RAM: its effective frequency was 7004 MHz (3502.1 MHz). The previous record was 6666 MHz.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> phonemantra.com


Oh juicy


----------



## RedRumy3

GDM disable still gives me errors so I have to leave that enabled but not sure if I should try lowering other timings I just basically used what dram calculator showed and so far so good.


----------



## OmegaNemesis28

Hey all

This is my first AMD build.
I have a 5600X with a x570 elite mobo.

Any recommended bios settings that I should enable right off the bat? I did XMP on the ram of course. I don't intend to overclock yet since I'm stuck with the wraith cooler until I can find a waterblock replacement


----------



## bsmith27

RedRumy3 said:


> GDM disable still gives me errors so I have to leave that enabled but not sure if I should try lowering other timings I just basically used what dram calculator showed and so far so good.
> 
> View attachment 2466323


Try raising your DRAM voltage to 1.480


----------



## Praetorr

I haven't checked-in on the latest BIOS for this board in quite some time. Still running F12, which seems to be the most solid long-term.

Is my read accurate, based on skimming the last few recent pages of this thread, that the new BIOS is still pretty rough?


----------



## wirx

Tried IF2100 with F31k and it works, well it didn´t crashed and throws about same amount wheas as IF2000. But speed was lower, is it because it´s too much for motherboard or there is some voltages what I can change? (Actually already tried lower-higher VSOC, VDDP, VDDG, but result was always slow perfomance)








Here is CPU-id AMD Ryzen 9 5900X @ 4698.9 MHz - CPU-Z VALIDATOR

But IF2033 seems to working fine and RAM was faster than with IF2000
















AMD Ryzen 9 5900X @ 4698.9 MHz - CPU-Z VALIDATOR


[plycad] Validated Dump by Anonymous (2020-11-22 22:26:01) - MB: Gigabyte X570 AORUS MASTER - RAM: 32768 MB




valid.x86.fr





IF2000 RAM benchmark









Can it be RAM issue? DRAM calculator does´t have 2100MHz and when I change timings to 17-17-17-17-34 system wont boot. Any ideas?


----------



## ManniX-ITA

wirx said:


> Tried IF2100 with F31k and it works, well it didn´t crashed and throws about same amount wheas as IF2000. But speed was lower, is it because it´s too much for motherboard or there is some voltages what I can change? (Actually already tried lower-higher VSOC, VDDP, VDDG, but result was always slow perfomance)
> View attachment 2466349
> 
> Here is CPU-id AMD Ryzen 9 5900X @ 4698.9 MHz - CPU-Z VALIDATOR
> 
> But IF2033 seems to working fine and RAM was faster than with IF2000
> View attachment 2466350
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AMD Ryzen 9 5900X @ 4698.9 MHz - CPU-Z VALIDATOR
> 
> 
> [plycad] Validated Dump by Anonymous (2020-11-22 22:26:01) - MB: Gigabyte X570 AORUS MASTER - RAM: 32768 MB
> 
> 
> 
> 
> valid.x86.fr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IF2000 RAM benchmark
> View attachment 2466351
> 
> 
> Can it be RAM issue? DRAM calculator does´t have 2100MHz and when I change timings to 17-17-17-17-34 system wont boot. Any ideas?


I guess you have to wait for the new AGESA.
The latency at 27.4 with 4200 MHz seems too good to be true.


----------



## Leito360

MyUsername said:


> There is no manual or documentation on these codes, I've searched everywhere. A GUY OVER HERE posted a list of post codes, but it's not very helpful. I just watch the behaviour and get a feel of what the board is trying telling me. Sometimes you don't need to know what they mean and even the explanation is most of the time useless, you just need to know what tripped that code and get a feel for the system.
> 
> There's only a handful of codes you need to know AA,A0 normal, F9 0d memory, 07 can be the memory controller or FCLK, FCLK is more common I find but this generally means the board doesn't like your settings and you need to try again, d3 F8 are utility codes like monitoring or overclocking, 30 and 40 are resume from sleep state. Other codes are meaningless.


Here:


https://ami.com/ami_downloads/Aptio_V_Status_Codes.pdf



Does anyone remember if the option to change "BankGroupSwap" and "BankGroupSwapAlt" is available in F12 BIOS? Where?


----------



## Mullcom

Leito360 said:


> Here:
> 
> 
> https://ami.com/ami_downloads/Aptio_V_Status_Codes.pdf
> 
> 
> 
> Does anyone remember if the option to change "BankGroupSwap" and "BankGroupSwapAlt" is available in F12 BIOS? Where?


I did see it in 31h.

Df or north bridge. Don't remember exactly

Skickat från min SM-G973F via Tapatalk


----------



## wirx

Yeah, 27.4 was error, on screenshot AIDA latency test was 71.3ns


----------



## MyUsername

Leito360 said:


> Here:
> 
> 
> https://ami.com/ami_downloads/Aptio_V_Status_Codes.pdf
> 
> 
> 
> Does anyone remember if the option to change "BankGroupSwap" and "BankGroupSwapAlt" is available in F12 BIOS? Where?


I've read that pdf, explanations aren't very helpful for F9 0d 07. I should have said there's no manuals and docs that are helpful.

BGS and BGSAlt are in F20 and later. It's in AMD CBS/UMC common options/DRAM memory mapping. 

I set my 2x16 dual rank to BGS and I get slightly better read 59.3GB/s and write 58.2GB/s compared to BGSAlt 58.8 and 57.5.


----------



## danisflying

So unfortunately I'm not able to get my IF frequency booting at 1900 on my 5900x with x570 aorus master (memory works at 3800 no problem).

I've tried raising soc,vddg,procodt and none will even allow me to boot. Have I just got a bad bin or does anyone have any extra suggestions that I can try?

On bios f31k

Attached are my stable timings at 3600 @1.43 dram voltage


----------



## ljmadness

danisflying said:


> So unfortunately I'm not able to get my IF frequency booting at 1900 on my 5900x with x570 aorus master (memory works at 3800 no problem).
> 
> I've tried raising soc,vddg,procodt and none will even allow me to boot. Have I just got a bad bin or does anyone have any extra suggestions that I can try?
> 
> On bios f31k
> 
> Attached are my stable timings at 3600 @1.43 dram voltage


Read my previous post, I tried many different combo for the soc, vddg, vddp voltages and I can not boot into 1900. Does your mobo LED display 07 when you try to boot at 1900 fclk and mclk? F31g is the only bios where I can boot with 1900 for both clks but there are WHEA errors all over the place for that version.


----------



## rayrockiii

BIOS F31j released on gigabyte's site for Aorus Elite X570 - X570 AORUS ELITE (rev. 1.0) Support | Motherboard - GIGABYTE Global


----------



## PowerK

rayrockiii said:


> BIOS F31j released on gigabyte's site for Aorus Elite X570 - X570 AORUS ELITE (rev. 1.0) Support | Motherboard - GIGABYTE Global


Yeah, I see that for X570 Extreme, too. However, F31*k* released couple of days ago is newer than F31*j*, right? (k comes after j)
They both seem to have the same date. 20/11/20


----------



## ryouiki

F31j is on Aorus Master page as well, but as PowerK said F31k is on Tweaktown... think I will sit this out until a final release is available (still on F31h).


----------



## danisflying

ljmadness said:


> Read my previous post, I tried many different combo for the soc, vddg, vddp voltages and I can not boot into 1900. Does your mobo LED display 07 when you try to boot at 1900 fclk and mclk? F31g is the only bios where I can boot with 1900 for both clks but there are WHEA errors all over the place for that version.


Yeah displays 07 for me no matter what I change
Going to try the f31j just in case


----------



## gogx

gogx said:


> Testing F31k for an hour, no WHEA errors at XMP"1800IF" and no errors at 1900IF..For the first time my setting from the previous processor 3600x work, ram timings ect...didnt test higher IF
> Good work GB


Tested F31k for the weekend, no WHEA errors in AidaChaceBenchmark i got two WHEA errors playing games at 1900IF...Adjusted my LLC on medium, got one error in 2 hours, then LLC High, no errors...


----------



## Yuke

Yuke said:


> Call me crazy but i get more and more hints pointing towards CPU-cache related instabilities causing my RAM errors.
> 
> I significantly get more errors when using Karhu with cache stressing set to enabled (switched from default which only stresses it a bit).
> 
> Here is the FAQ about it straight from the website:
> 
> 
> 
> I got rid of my undervolting, that was always working with older BIOS versions, and switched to an +offset value with LLC Vdrooping to 1.32V and so far i am hammering my RAM with my old VSOC, VDDG, VDDP settings and still going strong...usually gave me errors in the first 5-20 minutes of the run when Cache option is set to Enabled.
> 
> Maybe have a look into that if you are still pulling out your hairs about "RAM" problems...












Old VSOC/VDDG/VDDP settings @ Karhu with Cache stressing enabled 

Undervolting replaced with Offset+2 LLC High


----------



## iRX

bsmith27 said:


> Have you tried to overclock your memory to 1866mHZ


No, I haven’t even tried it, everything fine for me. My system was at default settings and even the PBO was turned off, the timings not touched only set XMP profile with multiplier x36 and DDR voltage 1.42V and no problems for a year.


----------



## LionAlonso

I guess F31k still newer than f31j, if we follow the letters right?


----------



## Alyjen

gogx said:


> Tested F31k for the weekend, no WHEA errors in AidaChaceBenchmark i got two WHEA errors playing games at 1900IF...Adjusted my LLC on medium, got one error in 2 hours, then LLC High, no errors...


Hi from the Asus owner, I had the same issue, I wasn't even aware of the WHEA but then when I found them (system was super stable otherwise) VSOC LLC improved the situation way faster than tweaking voltages or other settings.

My motherboard when left on auto sets them all over the place for FCLK 1900
VSOC to 1.1V
VDDP to 1.0V
VDDG IOD to 1.05V
VDDG CCD to 0.9V 

I only had to tweak VDDG CCD to be more on pair with others (1.0V) & set VSOC LLC to higher setting to get rid (at least for now) all WHEA errors. Otherwise VSOC was dropping to around 1.0813V and neve reaching 1.1V even during heavy load.


----------



## ZafirZ

Was somewhat hopeful the new f31j bios may help with the USB issues I'd been having since getting a Nvidia 3080 FE since it mentions USB stability even if it only mentions 2.0(I'd been having issues on all USB ports). Sadly not. Dropping PCIe to Gen 3 is still the only 'fix' I've found. =/


----------



## pwn1ca

ManniX-ITA said:


> Format a USB stick with Rufus to boot in DOS:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rufus - The Official Website (Download, New Releases)
> 
> 
> Rufus is a small application that creates bootable USB drives, which can then be used to install or run Microsoft Windows, Linux or DOS. In just a few minutes, and with very few clicks, Rufus can help you run a new Operating System on your computer...
> 
> 
> 
> rufus.ie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Download the BIOS and extract it on the usb stick, efiflash is included in the zip file.
> 
> Flash with efiflash using the /C switch after the bios filename.
> 
> efiflash filename <options>
> 
> /S Save current BIOS file to a backup file on your USB stick
> /C Clear DMI
> /R Reboot
> /X Force Flash
> /DB Update both main & backup BIOS


Flashed the newest version F31J with efiflash /c today, unfortunately without success  Blackscreen after reboot. I did a "load optimized defaults" and clear CMOS before. Do you got another idea?  And do you think the cpu can have some kind of fault to be incompatible with newer agesa versions?

As soon I flash the f11 version via qflash+ the system boots up without any issues.


----------



## ManniX-ITA

pwn1ca said:


> Flashed the newest version F31J with efiflash /c today, unfortunately without success  Blackscreen after reboot. I did a "load optimized defaults" and clear CMOS before. Do you got another idea?  And do you think the cpu can have some kind of fault to be incompatible with newer agesa versions?
> 
> As soon I flash the f11 version via qflash+ the system boots up without any issues.


Unlikely it could be a CPU issue, never heard about something similar...

Try to use flashrom:









232.5 KB file on MEGA







mega.nz





flashrom -p internal -w bios.rom


----------



## Kmachine

F31j fix me WHEA-Logger event id 19 warnings on windows event log. With F31h i had several entries per minute.


----------



## SacraficeMyGoat

So i'm on F31e atm, with a 5800x and 3080. This is the first time i've had issues. I get a hard crash when the system hibernates/sleeps with a WHEA/Cache Hierarchy Error. It only happens when the system goes to sleep or hibernates though.

Anyone else have this issue? Does it happen on F31j (the latest beta BIOS?)

I see some folks saying F31j fixed their whea errors, does this include the sleep/hibernate errors? I don't believe I get any other errors unless it goes in this state.


----------



## psychomantium

Anyone experiencing this behaviour when enabling PBO? Had PBO enabled only earlier, and did 11k+ r20 score. 
After fiddling with Curve Optimizer and stuff, going back to only PBO + 200mhz. This happens. 

Clear CMOS start over? 
F31j - Aorus Master


----------



## Seadersn

@SacraficeMyGoat @psychomantium try and use f31k bios


----------



## Seadersn

GIGABYTE Latest Beta BIOS - TweakTown Forums


Warning Some of beta BIOSes are still undergoing compatibility testing. GIGABYTE is sharing these BIOSes for testing purposes only and are not meant for general release. If you are not familiar with beta BIOS testing, then please only flash the recommended release BIOSes that are posted on the...




www.tweaktownforum.com


----------



## Kryptonic83

psychomantium said:


> Anyone experiencing this behaviour when enabling PBO? Had PBO enabled only earlier, and did 11k+ r20 score.
> After fiddling with Curve Optimizer and stuff, going back to only PBO + 200mhz. This happens.
> 
> Clear CMOS start over?
> F31j - Aorus Master
> View attachment 2466461


Tried setting motherboard limits for PBO instead of auto limits?


----------



## psychomantium

Kryptonic83 said:


> Tried setting motherboard limits for PBO instead of auto limits?


Sorry, I am using motherboard limits. Flashed to K bios now. Seems like it's working normally on multi, currently running a single core cb20.

Sent from my AC2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## psychomantium

EDIT: 
Just did a small tune to the Curve. And I'll stick with these results until I get my new RAM kit.
Currently running 2x8gb 3200 CL16... 









Current results.


----------



## Mullcom

More news for 5000








AMD Precision Boost Overdrive 2: Adaptive Undervolting For Ryzen 5000 Coming Soon







www.anandtech.com





Skickat från min SM-G973F via Tapatalk


----------



## Kha

As some of us will migrate to the new MSI B550 Unify and Unify-X boards, I invite everyone interested in discussions related to these 2 boards on a new dedicated thread, so we won't polute anymore the Gigabyte Aorus thread.









MSI B550 Unify / Unify-X Overclocking & Discussions...


State of the art World Record holders, both B550 Unify & Unify-X are dedicated for extreme overclocking. Be it the aggresive VRM design with Direct 14+2 90A power phases and Titanium Chokes III, the top notch R&D, cooling solutions or the server grade PCB with 6 layers and 2oz Thickened Copper...




www.overclock.net





@Veii @ManniX-ITA @panni


----------



## kundica

psychomantium said:


> EDIT:
> Just did a small tune to the Curve. And I'll stick with these results until I get my new RAM kit.


What are your CO settings. You should be seeing better single core perf boost like the following on my 5900x. I've noticed that setting too aggressive of CO will have a negative impact on the result. I've also noticed that leaving PBO limits on Auto instead of mobo limits tends to have a slightly better impact on single core but won't give the big gains in multicore. That said, my single core perf could be better in the second image because I'm running CO on all cores instead of the 4 best ones.

PBO motherboard limits, +200, CO negative 10 on 4 best cores, 0 on all other cores, scalar 10x.









PBO Auto limits, +100, CO negative 10 on all cores, scalar auto.


----------



## nievz

Anyone here using Gskill Flare-X 4x8GB? Can you share your settings?


----------



## iRX

nievz said:


> Anyone here using Gskill Flare-X 4x8GB? Can you share your settings?


I have 2x8 FlareX 3200C14 (B-Die) and I posted settings on previous page...


----------



## ryouiki

nievz said:


> Anyone here using Gskill Flare-X 4x8GB? Can you share your settings?


These are settings on my FlareX 3200CL14 4x8GB (tested on both A0 and A2 layouts of these kits).










I also had no problem taking FlareX to 3800CL16 (will need to adjust TRFC from above however) but neither of my 3900X much like FCLK that high w/o WHEA errors. I also had GDM disabled working at one point, but I cannot get this stable on later BIOS versions.


----------



## psychomantium

kundica said:


> What are your CO settings. You should be seeing better single core perf boost like the following on my 5900x. I've noticed that setting too aggressive of CO will have a negative impact on the result. I've also noticed that leaving PBO limits on Auto instead of mobo limits tends to have a slightly better impact on single core but won't give the big gains in multicore. That said, my single core perf could be better in the second image because I'm running CO on all cores instead of the 4 best ones.
> 
> PBO motherboard limits, +200, CO negative 10 on 4 best cores, 0 on all other cores, scalar 10x.
> View attachment 2466488
> 
> 
> PBO Auto limits, +100, CO negative 10 on all cores, scalar auto.
> View attachment 2466489


Alright, so I ended up testing a bit, but only on two cores. So I set 14/16 to negative 25 other two to 20. - 200mhz + 10X scalar + Motherboard. 
Reminder; I'm running on 3200 CL16 RAM with two sticks. Not sure how that'll affect the performance in CB.. I imagine not a lot.


----------



## kundica

psychomantium said:


> Alright, so I ended up testing a bit, but only on two cores. So I set 14/16 to negative 25 other two to 20. - 200mhz + 10X scalar + Motherboard.
> Reminder; I'm running on 3200 CL16 RAM with two sticks. Not sure how that'll affect the performance in CB.. I imagine not a lot.


Try using smaller offsets. 125mv(25x5) is a lot. Also, update your HWinfo newest release(it might be beta). There's something funky with your VID.


----------



## psychomantium

kundica said:


> Try using smaller offsets. 125mv(25x5) is a lot. Also, update your HWinfo newest release(it might be beta). There's something funky with your VID.


Aren't the steps supposed to be between 3-5mv? But yeah, I guess it's still a lot. I'll update and retry again tomorrow. 

Sent from my AC2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## kundica

psychomantium said:


> Aren't the steps supposed to be between 3-5mv? But yeah, I guess it's still a lot. I'll update and retry again tomorrow.


Yes. If you watch Robert's video on this today it's 5mv under heavy load and 3mv on the other end. That means your settings are 75-125mv depending on the load. I'd start with 5 or 10 and see what sort of results you get. Your mc seems fine, you want to work on getting your sc up.


----------



## kirina

Hello
My system is 5950x + x570 arous master
One strange thing was found in the f31e~f31k bios, but it is seldom fixed.
Per ccx overclock don't work precisely. ccd1 : 4.7ghz, ccd2 : 4.625ghz settings. vCore 1.331v

I hope it will be fixed in the next BIOS.


----------



## panni

A little off-topic experience with the X570 Unify. I sincerely hope this was just a faulty board, otherwise it's not an option for me.

Edit: Sadly doesn't look like it. MSI's flashback method doesn't seem to be good enough. That thread attributes the failures to AGESA - Gigabyte is using the same AGESA, so I'd see the issue on MSI's implementation. Especially disconcerting is the fact that the flashback process can be that hit and miss.


----------



## SacraficeMyGoat

Anyone know why my chipset temps would go up from replacing my CPU and/or upgrading BIOS?

Ever since I installed my 5800x and updated to F31e, my chipset temps always sit around 70C. Before that they were in the 60s.

I'm definitely going to repad the chipset when I get a new PSU, but until then, no idea why either of these would cause chipset temps to raise so much...

Edit: Also, how do I check what chipset driver version i'm on. I'm not sure if I need to update it or not. I checked in device manager and couldn't find it.


----------



## Madmaxneo

Hello all,
Don't pay attention to my sig because for some reason it will not change to my current Aorus rig build. I have a 3900x on a Gigabyte X570 Elite Wifi with 64 gb of G.Skill Z Neo 3600.

My question isn't about performance though as everything is working great and I am not going to OC anything until I get my waterloop updated to better control the heat.

I'd like to know if anyone has had any experience with the ARGB hub extensions for the MB? I'd like to add an ARGB hub extension because I already have several ARGB lights connected including the case lights (Lian Li LanCool 2), a Lian Li light strip, a RGB rear fan, and a GPU ARGB support bracket. I would like to add a couple of the Thermaltake Pure 14 ARGB on top of the case for the rad also. I also plan on adding 2 or 3 more ARGB strips to replace the NZXT Hue lights I have in there.

I saw this this ARGB hub extension on Amazon and wonder if it's any good, but it has loads of ARGB ports. Then there is this Cooler Master one that has less ports and costs $10 more, I really want all those extra ports...lol

I will also be upgrading my case to the Lian Li O11DXL-X O11 Dynamic XL case and may be adding the ARGB distro plate...lol.


----------



## ryouiki

SacraficeMyGoat said:


> Edit: Also, how do I check what chipset driver version i'm on. I'm not sure if I need to update it or not. I checked in device manager and couldn't find it.


If you installed via AMD's actual chipset installer then Start->Settings->Apps will show you the build number it thinks is installed. You can also check C:\AMD\ if you haven't deleted it, since ADM dumps all their drivers on extraction into this directory.

If you don't have the entry here or you installed drivers manually launch a command prompt and type "pnputil -e" and look at the various AMD devices. You will have to compare this list against the latest chipset release notes to figure out if the versions match or not.


----------



## ccs86

Should we run the chipset drivers from AMD or from Gigabyte?

Sent from my Pixel 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## ryouiki

ccs86 said:


> Should we run the chipset drivers from AMD or from Gigabyte?


The ones from the AMD are likely more up to date, or the same version depending on the last time Gigabyte released. The drivers from OEM website sometime have different overall version number, but the actual device drivers themselves are the same.

Some of the drivers also aren't actually drivers, like the SMBUS device is just a dummy .inf so you don't have unknown device in Device Manager.


----------



## SacraficeMyGoat

ryouiki said:


> If you installed via AMD's actual chipset installer then Start->Settings->Apps will show you the build number it thinks is installed. You can also check C:\AMD\ if you haven't deleted it, since ADM dumps all their drivers on extraction into this directory.
> 
> If you don't have the entry here or you installed drivers manually launch a command prompt and type "pnputil -e" and look at the various AMD devices. You will have to compare this list against the latest chipset release notes to figure out if the versions match or not.


Got it, thanks!


----------



## ManniX-ITA

panni said:


> A little off-topic experience with the X570 Unify. I sincerely hope this was just a faulty board, otherwise it's not an option for me.
> 
> Edit: Sadly doesn't look like it. MSI's flashback method doesn't seem to be good enough. That thread attributes the failures to AGESA - Gigabyte is using the same AGESA, so I'd see the issue on MSI's implementation. Especially disconcerting is the fact that the flashback process can be that hit and miss.


Seems is not that good indeed, mostly compatibility issues:

_I just got my tomahawk, and also had issues getting it to recognize the usb drive as well: either leaving the usb light constantly on or flashing a couple times and stopping. Finally it did work and has worked since. I can say a couple things: A Sandisk 3.0 16GB works fine, and formatting it to EXFAT on an IMac works fine too, which is how I did it, not having a windows machine handy. Also that flashing via the button works with a populated board. I used a previous stable bios, I think 013? Why it failed initially I can’t explain, maybe Some manuf. residue on the usb contacts? Anyway have some patience and keep trying. Now I’ve moved on to try figuring why good 3200C14 is only running at 2133, XMP just makes me have to clear the bios. Don’t think I like this AMI bios _

More or less works like Q-Flash+, it's very picky about the USB stick model.


----------



## psychomantium

Madmaxneo said:


> Hello all,
> Don't pay attention to my sig because for some reason it will not change to my current Aorus rig build. I have a 3900x on a Gigabyte X570 Elite Wifi with 64 gb of G.Skill Z Neo 3600.
> 
> My question isn't about performance though as everything is working great and I am not going to OC anything until I get my waterloop updated to better control the heat.
> 
> I'd like to know if anyone has had any experience with the ARGB hub extensions for the MB? I'd like to add an ARGB hub extension because I already have several ARGB lights connected including the case lights (Lian Li LanCool 2), a Lian Li light strip, a RGB rear fan, and a GPU ARGB support bracket. I would like to add a couple of the Thermaltake Pure 14 ARGB on top of the case for the rad also. I also plan on adding 2 or 3 more ARGB strips to replace the NZXT Hue lights I have in there.
> 
> I saw this this ARGB hub extension on Amazon and wonder if it's any good, but it has loads of ARGB ports. Then there is this Cooler Master one that has less ports and costs $10 more, I really want all those extra ports...lol
> 
> I will also be upgrading my case to the Lian Li O11DXL-X O11 Dynamic XL case and may be adding the ARGB distro plate...lol.


That hub looks a lot like my Lamptron - They are a bit flimsy on the actual contacts, but it works just fine in my system, I see this one doesn't say "Lamptron" but it looks pretty much spot on otherwise. 
You can check some of their stuff out here


----------



## psychomantium

kundica said:


> Yes. If you watch Robert's video on this today it's 5mv under heavy load and 3mv on the other end. That means your settings are 75-125mv depending on the load. I'd start with 5 or 10 and see what sort of results you get. Your mc seems fine, you want to work on getting your sc up.


EDIT: added results for Scalar 5X.
Having started at 5 and 10 and so on, it seems like it doesn't boost my single core at all and again tanks the performance of multicore.. The negative offset should leave more headroom for single thread and Multicore Mhz unless I've completely misunderstood, -24 (like I did now on my latest, but scalar on auto because the temps shot up to 90cish with x10 on so ditched that) - Motherboard + 200 mhz + Neg -24 all core seems to be the most balanced result I can get . Could you run your ram at 3200CL16 and redo a single core run?

11214 MC/ 634 SingleCore - PBO200+ -24 all core 10X scalar. Motherboard.
11100 MC/ 626 SingleCore - PBO200+ -24 all core Auto scalar. Motherboard - 8C less in temps. give or take.
11185 MC/ 631 SingleCore - PBO200+ -24 all core 5X scalar. Motherboard - High temps still. Hitting 90C


----------



## panni

ManniX-ITA said:


> Seems is not that good indeed, mostly compatibility issues:
> 
> _I just got my tomahawk, and also had issues getting it to recognize the usb drive as well: either leaving the usb light constantly on or flashing a couple times and stopping. Finally it did work and has worked since. I can say a couple things: A Sandisk 3.0 16GB works fine, and formatting it to EXFAT on an IMac works fine too, which is how I did it, not having a windows machine handy. Also that flashing via the button works with a populated board. I used a previous stable bios, I think 013? Why it failed initially I can’t explain, maybe Some manuf. residue on the usb contacts? Anyway have some patience and keep trying. Now I’ve moved on to try figuring why good 3200C14 is only running at 2133, XMP just makes me have to clear the bios. Don’t think I like this AMI bios _
> 
> More or less works like Q-Flash+, it's very picky about the USB stick model.


I agree. My issues with it is that once you HAVE a working USB stick, it should _always_ work, otherwise the functionality is inherently broken, as it's meant to save you from bad flashes, bad BIOS settings etc. My trusty 256 MB FAT32 USB2 stick has never failed me on the AORUS and previous boards with flashback a function.

If I can brick a board permanently by using flashback, the board is bad.


----------



## ManniX-ITA

panni said:


> I agree. My issues with it is that once you HAVE a working USB stick, it should _always_ work, otherwise the functionality is inherently broken, as it's meant to save you from bad flashes, bad BIOS settings etc. My trusty 256 MB FAT32 USB2 stick has never failed me on the AORUS and previous boards with flashback a function.
> 
> If I can brick a board permanently by using flashback, the board is bad.


Indeed, I wonder if it was that particular Unify defective.
Anyway, I've ordered a Unify-X; the first thing I'll do is to find a working stick for the USB flashback.

I'm also bad and weak.. I have pre-ordered a 5950x on Alternate. Damn me...


----------



## panni

ManniX-ITA said:


> Indeed, I wonder if it was that particular Unify defective.
> Anyway, I've ordered a Unify-X; the first thing I'll do is to find a working stick for the USB flashback.
> 
> I'm also bad and weak.. I have pre-ordered a 5950x on Alternate. Damn me...


Judging from the numerous posts I've read about flashback and Ryzen 5000 on MSI, this seems to be _very_ common and not limited to my board or the Unify. It's very sad as I liked the layout and simplicity of the Unify very much. And now I have to go through a lengthy RMA cycle. Returning the board once used isn't an option.


----------



## Mullcom

ManniX-ITA said:


> I'm also bad and weak.. I have pre-ordered a 5950x on Alternate. Damn me...


Then you going to like this.









16-core Ryzen 9 5950X overclocked to 4.7 GHz on all cores @1.12V outperforms 32-core Threadripper 2990WX in Cinebench R23


Instead of using the potentially more harmful method involving raised voltages, the latest Ryzen 5000 desktop CPUs make it easier for users to obtain impressive overclocking results through undervolting. This way, users do not need sophisticated cooling solutions, and can just utilize regular...




www.notebookcheck.net





Skickat från min SM-G973F via Tapatalk


----------



## ManniX-ITA

panni said:


> Judging from the numerous posts I've read about flashback and Ryzen 5000 on MSI, this seems to be _very_ common and not limited to my board or the Unify. It's very sad as I liked the layout and simplicity of the Unify very much. And now I have to go through a lengthy RMA cycle. Returning the board once used isn't an option.


I had a look around and eventually in almost all cases it was about to finding a stick model that would work.
Unless of course the board was really broken.
Seems they use some OS with a bad USB support for the Flashback function.
I'm surprised cause those were common issues 10 year ago... indeed the GB version doesn't have all these issues.

Anyway I used only once Q-Flash+.
I don't think I'm going to need the Flashback function, at least hope so.
From what I've seen is extremely rare the MSI BIOS gets stuck like the GB's and it's recoverable with a clear CMOS.


----------



## ManniX-ITA

Mullcom said:


> Then you going to like this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 16-core Ryzen 9 5950X overclocked to 4.7 GHz on all cores @1.12V outperforms 32-core Threadripper 2990WX in Cinebench R23
> 
> 
> Instead of using the potentially more harmful method involving raised voltages, the latest Ryzen 5000 desktop CPUs make it easier for users to obtain impressive overclocking results through undervolting. This way, users do not need sophisticated cooling solutions, and can just utilize regular...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.notebookcheck.net
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skickat från min SM-G973F via Tapatalk


I gave up on the silicon lottery so I have to hope in good luck... ouch.


----------



## panni

ManniX-ITA said:


> I had a look around and eventually in almost all cases it was about to finding a stick model that would work.
> Unless of course the board was really broken.
> Seems they use some OS with a bad USB support for the Flashback function.
> I'm surprised cause those were common issues 10 year ago... indeed the GB version doesn't have all these issues.
> 
> Anyway I used only once Q-Flash+.
> I don't think I'm going to need the Flashback function, at least hope so.
> From what I've seen is extremely rare the MSI BIOS gets stuck like the GB's and it's recoverable with a clear CMOS.


Definitely. What broke my trust in the system was the fact that I was able to flashback with that one stick multiple times (albeit not successfully as it seems), and the board getting stuck in a state where it didn't accept that or any stick, at all. This is extremely repelling to me as this is a last-resort functionality that I have to be able to rely on.


----------



## Alastair

You guys think since PBO2 is a simple AGESA update that maybe us 3000 owners could get it as well?


----------



## ManniX-ITA

Alastair said:


> You guys think since PBO2 is a simple AGESA update that maybe us 3000 owners could get it as well?


No, it's enabled via an AGESA update. It requires hardware capabilities which are not present in 3000s.


----------



## nievz

ryouiki said:


> These are settings on my FlareX 3200CL14 4x8GB (tested on both A0 and A2 layouts of these kits).
> 
> View attachment 2466509
> 
> 
> I also had no problem taking FlareX to 3800CL16 (will need to adjust TRFC from above however) but neither of my 3900X much like FCLK that high w/o WHEA errors. I also had GDM disabled working at one point, but I cannot get this stable on later BIOS versions.


Thanks for your input. I was able to push my 4x8GB Flare-X B-die to 3800 CL14 @1.54v.


----------



## Alastair

ManniX-ITA said:


> No, it's enabled via an AGESA update. It requires hardware capabilities which are not present in 3000s.


What hardware makes this possible on zen3 vs zen 2?


----------



## ManniX-ITA

Alastair said:


> What hardware makes this possible on zen3 vs zen 2?


It's the Curve Optimizer function, check the video from AMD:









AMD's Robert Hallock explains Ryzen 3rd Gen's Precision Boost Overdrive tech


Get up to 200MHz higher boost clocks!




www.overclock3d.net


----------



## ryouiki

nievz said:


> Thanks for your input. I was able to push my 4x8GB Flare-X B-die to 3800 CL14 @1.54v.


That is much further then I could push them, but I tried to limit under 1.4V because without active cooling I was already seeing memory hit 45C+ in some apps. You might try to see if you can get ProcODT lower if possible...probably better for someone like Veii to answer, but TRFC might require some tweaking to get a clean divider?


----------



## Alastair

ManniX-ITA said:


> It's the Curve Optimizer function, check the video from AMD:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AMD's Robert Hallock explains Ryzen 3rd Gen's Precision Boost Overdrive tech
> 
> 
> Get up to 200MHz higher boost clocks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.overclock3d.net


That video is for 3000 series. So I still don't understand what hardware is required as a pre-requisit inside of a processor in order to get PBO2


----------



## nievz

ryouiki said:


> That is much further then I could push them, but I tried to limit under 1.4V because without active cooling I was already seeing memory hit 45C+ in some apps. You might try to see if you can get ProcODT lower if possible...probably better for someone like Veii to answer, but TRFC might require some tweaking to get a clean divider?


I'm really glad and surprised I got them this low. I just used the 3600 settings from DRAM calculator and adjusted voltage until they were stable.
Been running with no issues for a day. I think I'm ok running this as my daily if it stays stable. They go above 55 while gaming and heat from my 3090 is not helping. I'm at 39-40C while on Windows desktop browsing and doing work related stuff.


----------



## LionAlonso

Can someone give me an opinion if this is good overclock (for 3800MHZ at 1.40V) with Samsung bdie? 
the bdie are 3200 CL14 stock with xmp.
I have rum TM5 extreme and memtest, so far seems stable, any recomendation for more tests to test for stability?
Thanks in advance!


----------



## ManniX-ITA

Alastair said:


> That video is for 3000 series. So I still don't understand what hardware is required as a pre-requisit inside of a processor in order to get PBO2


I thought there was a video but maybe I'm wrong 
You can read about it here:









AMD Precision Boost Overdrive 2: Adaptive Undervolting For Ryzen 5000 Coming Soon







www.anandtech.com













Ryzen 5000 Series Gets In The Undervolting Action With Precision Boost Overdrive 2


The Ryzen 5000 Series are about to get quite the boost with Precision Boost Overdrive 2 and Curve Optimizer in the upcoming AGESA.




wccftech.com





AMD said it can't be ported to the 3000. AMD said.

You want my opinion non corroborated by facts?
I don't see anything different with the "previous" PBO.
Looks like it's they are just exposing some parameters that were previously hidden.
Who knows?
Maybe with the 6000 series they'll sell us the parameter to adjust the curve slope


----------



## ManniX-ITA

LionAlonso said:


> View attachment 2466643
> 
> 
> Can someone give me an opinion if this is good overclock (for 3800MHZ at 1.40V) with Samsung bdie?
> the bdie are 3200 CL14 stock with xmp.
> I have rum TM5 extreme and memtest, so far seems stable, any recomendation for more tests to test for stability?
> Thanks in advance!


Yes it's good.
Maybe tRFC/2/4 at 288/214/132 if it works and try to lower tCWL to 14
But at 1.40v likely will not work, you may need 1.45v.


----------



## EniGma1987

@stasio 
There is a user named Veii in this thread here:








NEW!!! DRAM Calculator for Ryzen™ 1.7.3 (overclocking...


Free performance, tCWL 12 Should be stable with this set later tWRRD 1 instead 3 and SCL drop to 3 Could be stable up to PCB Another one is tRRD_L to 5 and tWTR_L to 10 ~ maybe stable but needs perf testing with SiSoftware Sandra MultiCore Efficiency Test it's a bit unclear, if it's better, just...




www.overclock.net





Who seems to have found that an older bios with an older SMU version (I dont even know what that is lol) can overclock well past 2000MHz FCLK just fine, and it is only newer bios versions with a newer SMU that has resizable BAR support for the graphics cards that is causing the problem. Are you able to do a test with a beta bios that could combine an older SMU from version 0.56.30.0 with newer AGESA 1.1.8.0 and see how well it works? Maybe if that test/beta bios functions well, differences can be found for a reason the FCLK suffers and it could lead to a fix on newer firmware that does have resizable BAR


----------



## Zefram0911

Alastair said:


> That video is for 3000 series. So I still don't understand what hardware is required as a pre-requisit inside of a processor in order to get PBO2


----------



## bsmith27

nievz said:


> Thanks for your input. I was able to push my 4x8GB Flare-X B-die to 3800 CL14 @1.54v.
> 
> View attachment 2466591


Hey can you do a screen shot of your memory timings on your Zen Timings app as well.


----------



## bsmith27

ManniX-ITA said:


> I gave up on the silicon lottery so I have to hope in good luck... ouch.


Bios upgrade F30 to F31K

Recently flashed my Bios on X570 Master from F30 to F31K. Is there any need to flash to F31J and then to F31K? for some reason Gigabyte released both on the same date and I missed the F31J.


----------



## LionAlonso

bsmith27 said:


> Bios upgrade F30 to F31K
> 
> Recently flashed my Bios on X570 Master from F30 to F31K. Is there any need to flash to F31J and then to F31K? for some reason Gigabyte released both on the same date and I missed the F31J.


No it isnt.
One was available for the public at official GB page(31j one)
And the other was at tweaktown as beta (31k one)
I stayed with K because i suppose, by the letter, that is a bit newer, but we dont really know...


----------



## PowerK

Are people hitting FCLK 2000 MHz with Ryzen 5000 CPUs, yet? Or are we supposed to wait for AGESA update to achieve FCLK 2000?


----------



## kazukun

RamTest　1 hour


----------



## nievz

bsmith27 said:


> Hey can you do a screen shot of your memory timings on your Zen Timings app as well.


My timings are in red










UPDATE: just downloaded ZenTimings


----------



## ManniX-ITA

bsmith27 said:


> Hey can you do a screen shot of your memory timings on your Zen Timings app as well.





bsmith27 said:


> Bios upgrade F30 to F31K
> 
> Recently flashed my Bios on X570 Master from F30 to F31K. Is there any need to flash to F31J and then to F31K? for some reason Gigabyte released both on the same date and I missed the F31J.


Use Greenshot:






Downloads


Greenshot - a free screenshot tool optimized for productivity




getgreenshot.org





At least for my 3800x seems there's not difference between g/h/i/j/k, they are all worse than e with much less stable IF and frequent WHEA errors.


----------



## nievz

So i've unleased the power limit on my 3090 to introduce more heat to the case so far no crashes or errors.


----------



## lum-x

Might be irrelevant to post 5serires prices in here. Still thinking about gettin that 5950x. They have it in stock for some time


----------



## Nicked_Wicked

Been running F31k since yesterday, no problems and no WHEA errors at 1900 IF, performance seems ever so slightly worse than F31e.


----------



## panni

nievz said:


> My timings are in red
> 
> View attachment 2466685
> 
> 
> UPDATE: just downloaded ZenTimings
> 
> View attachment 2466686


Did you need ProcODT at 60 for it to even POST? Or did that just affect stability?
I'm asking because my 5900X doesn't even POST with synchronous IF/DDR.


----------



## stasio

F31l.....

No much difference as F31k.


----------



## Nicked_Wicked

stasio said:


> F31l.....
> 
> No much difference as F31k.


Hey stasio, any idea when F31 stable will get released or a new beta BIOS with AGESA 1.1.8.0?


----------



## kazukun

X570 F31l(L)








GIGABYTE Latest Beta BIOS - TweakTown Forums


Warning Some of beta BIOSes are still undergoing compatibility testing. GIGABYTE is sharing these BIOSes for testing purposes only and are not meant for general release. If you are not familiar with beta BIOS testing, then please only flash the recommended release BIOSes that are posted on the...




www.tweaktownforum.com


----------



## stasio

Nicked_Wicked said:


> Hey stasio, any idea when F31 stable will get released or a new beta BIOS with AGESA 1.1.8.0?


Off duty now, will check tmr....


----------



## nievz

panni said:


> Did you need ProcODT at 60 for it to even POST? Or did that just affect stability?
> I'm asking because my 5900X doesn't even POST with synchronous IF/DDR.


I didn't mess with it. It's auto in BIOS. Make sure you are using f31k. Cause other release were either unstable or unbootable with these settings for me.


----------



## Yuke

ManniX-ITA said:


> Use Greenshot:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Downloads
> 
> 
> Greenshot - a free screenshot tool optimized for productivity
> 
> 
> 
> 
> getgreenshot.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At least for my 3800x seems there's not difference between g/h/i/j/k, they are all worse than e with much less stable IF and frequent WHEA errors.


Any chance you are still running your undervolt?

I got rid of mine and even on Auto settings i still got errors....Had to go at least Auto/Turbo LLC for stability with my OLD IF SETTINGS again ... even better performance wise is +0.025 and Medium LLC...but im still checking optimal settings out without going over 1.325V average in P95.


----------



## ManniX-ITA

Yuke said:


> Any chance you are still running your undervolt?
> 
> I got rid of mine and even on Auto settings i still got errors....Had to go at least Auto/Turbo LLC for stability with my OLD IF SETTINGS again ... even better performance wise is +0.025 and Medium LLC...but im still checking optimal settings out without going over 1.325V average in P95.


No undervolt with any 31, it's a direct comparison.
The IF is less stable; with same settings on 31e the WHEA errors are very rare while with any release later they pop up almost any time I use y-cruncher or play WWZ.


----------



## Yuke

ManniX-ITA said:


> No undervolt with any 31, it's a direct comparison.
> The IF is less stable; with same settings on 31e the WHEA errors are very rare while with any release later they pop up almost any time I use y-cruncher or play WWZ.


My Go-To is Star Citizen and Karhu with Cache stressing enabled. Was able to prevent all the Errors by just throwing a ****load of voltage on my CPU...SC hammers my CPU .. up to 80% usage..its insane and Karhu usually gave me errors within 25minutes of running....

All problems gone now...i run 1116mV/1050mV/975mV SOC settings again.


----------



## ManniX-ITA

Yuke said:


> My Go-To is Star Citizen and Karhu with Cache stressing enabled. Was able to prevent all the Errors by just throwing a ****load of voltage on my CPU...SC hammers my CPU .. up to 80% usage..its insane and Karhu usually gave me errors within 25minutes of running....
> 
> All problems gone now...i run 1116mV/1050mV/975mV SOC settings again.


Can't run below 1160mV SOC with this B-Die kit and tight timings.
No problems with F12a, I did tested till 1140mV and it was error free.
Below that the memory bandwidth start suffering too much.


----------



## gogx

F31I giving Whea errors again all AUTO only xmp enabled "3600"


stasio said:


> F31l.....
> 
> No much difference as F31k.


F31I giving Whea errors again all AUTO only XMP enabled3600...no errors on F31k and F31j
Elite 5800x


----------



## Yuke

ManniX-ITA said:


> Can't run below 1160mV SOC with this B-Die kit and tight timings.
> No problems with F12a, I did tested till 1140mV and it was error free.
> Below that the memory bandwidth start suffering too much.


Same for me with F30+
Had to up VSOC to 1150mV with my old undervolt settings on CPU to prevent hardware errors...but still had Karhu early errors with Cache stressing enabled.

I know it does not seem logical...and i also dont get it...tried it out out of sheer frustration but it just works with the new overvolted settings for the CPU.

There is a Star Citizen event now, so i play for hours and hours with CPU getting hammered and no hardware errors anymore...and i already posted my Karhu overnight run without errors...


----------



## ManniX-ITA

Yuke said:


> Same for me with F30+
> Had to up VSOC to 1150mV with my old undervolt settings on CPU to prevent hardware errors...but still had Karhu early errors with Cache stressing enabled.
> 
> I know it does not seem logical...and i also dont get it...tried it out out of sheer frustration but it just works with the new overvolted settings for the CPU.
> 
> There is a Star Citizen event now, so i play for hours and hours with CPU getting hammered and no hardware errors anymore...and i already posted my Karhu overnight run without errors...


Unfortunately my 3800x with the latest AGESA does not like at all any kind of positive offset, even the first notch the performance will collapse.
I'm keeping it without because I'm developing OCMaestro and I need it neutral.


----------



## Jason_Cruze

I think the latest BIOS f31l/f11k are a dud and does not support higher FCLK. Got my 5600x running at 1967 stable using the previous version. Boot cycling at 2000 FCLK. 

Hynix CJR kit running @3933cl16 55~56ns latency. I don't think it will go much tighter @1.46v


----------



## Yuke

ManniX-ITA said:


> Unfortunately my 3800x with the latest AGESA does not like at all any kind of positive offset, even the first notch the performance will collapse.
> I'm keeping it without because I'm developing OCMaestro and I need it neutral.


What is that tool about? 

My performance is also worse without undervolt...but i prefer no errors, lol.

Even Auto voltage and Auto LLC still gave me errors...i think the new BIOS is just not trained for trashtier silicons anymore...

First settings that fixed issues for me was Auto Voltage and LLC set to Turbo...


----------



## ManniX-ITA

Yuke said:


> What is that tool about?
> 
> My performance is also worse without undervolt...but i prefer no errors, lol.
> 
> Even Auto voltage and Auto LLC still gave me errors...i think the new BIOS is just not trained for trashtier silicons anymore...
> 
> First settings that fixed issues for me was Auto Voltage and LLC set to Turbo...


At least with F31e didn't get any improvement with LLC Turbo, will try again.
Vcore voltage is set to Auto.

Made a video about OCMaestro a while ago:








Ryzen 9 5950X Curve Optimizer to 5.1 GHz, PBO and...


so only MSI has curve optimizer? Only the dark Hero has DOS? like, what's up with all other boards, garbage? I hope we will see DOS on all the boards... that skatterbencher guy said no only dark hero due to pcb level change




www.overclock.net





Building the annoying GUI right now


----------



## panni

Yuke said:


> Same for me with F30+
> Had to up VSOC to 1150mV with my old undervolt settings on CPU to prevent hardware errors...but still had Karhu early errors with Cache stressing enabled.
> 
> I know it does not seem logical...and i also dont get it...tried it out out of sheer frustration but it just works with the new overvolted settings for the CPU.
> 
> There is a Star Citizen event now, so i play for hours and hours with CPU getting hammered and no hardware errors anymore...and i already posted my Karhu overnight run without errors...


Star Citizen is a weird one. I noticed extremely strange behaviour with its installer last week: When it's downloading the game onto an NVMe SSD, I can't watch my own stream in my browser anymore. It lags to a full halt. Wasn't able to reproduce this with a different type of video, different SSDs. Also no errors or WHEAs. This is reproducible by deleting the game and downloading it again using the RSI.

Feels like it's stressing some pipeline to its max, can't pinpoint which though. Might be the IOD (the NVMe is in the CPU slot).

Edit: Come to think of it, it might also just have saturated my downstream. I'll test this again.
Edit 2: Installer on same disk as target game folder.


----------



## Yuke

ManniX-ITA said:


> At least with F31e didn't get any improvement with LLC Turbo, will try again.
> Vcore voltage is set to Auto.
> 
> Made a video about OCMaestro a while ago:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ryzen 9 5950X Curve Optimizer to 5.1 GHz, PBO and...
> 
> 
> so only MSI has curve optimizer? Only the dark Hero has DOS? like, what's up with all other boards, garbage? I hope we will see DOS on all the boards... that skatterbencher guy said no only dark hero due to pcb level change
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.overclock.net
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Building the annoying GUI right now


Wow, sounds promising!

I lost a bit of my single core performance but Multi and especially in game clocks are on track and even improved. But as i said, i use +0.025 offset with medium LLC atm. Overdrive set to +75Mhz (+50Mhz confirmed stable) ... my old +150-200Mhz settings caused reboots in games.


----------



## Yuke

panni said:


> Star Citizen is a weird one. I noticed extremely strange behaviour with its installer last week: When it's downloading the game onto an NVMe SSD, I can't watch my own stream in my browser anymore. It lags to a full halt. Wasn't able to reproduce this with a different type of video, different SSDs. Also no errors or WHEAs. This is reproducible by deleting the game and downloading it again using the RSI.
> 
> Feels like it's stressing some pipeline to its max, can't pinpoint which though. Might be the IOD (the NVMe is in the CPU slot).
> 
> Edit: Come to think of it, it might also just have saturated my downstream. I'll test this again.
> Edit 2: Installer on same disk as target game folder.


I think SC saturates everything 😂😂😂

When i land on a planet and watch my ship from above, the stir up of dust spikes my 3800X to 80% load, lmao.


----------



## ryouiki

nievz said:


> Thanks for your input. I was able to push my 4x8GB Flare-X B-die to 3800 CL14 @1.54v.
> 
> View attachment 2466591


Maybe this is a dumb question but what processor are you running? Ryzen Master is showing CLDO VDDG CCD/IOD as two separate entries.... is this a feature of 5000 series, as no version of Ryzen Master has ever shown me these values split this way?


----------



## bsmith27

My Cinebench20 score on my Ryzen 7 3700x Aorus Master is 5200 on multi core at best.. but the single core score is 530 at best. That's not far behind on the single core score from the Ryzen 9 5950x which is around 600 something. Single core is most important in gaming - so why dish out all that extra money for a mere 100 points??? Especially when the Ryzen 7 3700x has a TDP of 65W compared to the Ryzen 9 5950x TDP of 105W.


----------



## ryouiki

bsmith27 said:


> My Cinebench20 score on my Ryzen 7 3700x Aorus Master is 5200 on multi core at best.. but the single core score is 530 at best. That's not far behind on the single core score from the Ryzen 9 5950x which is around 600 something. Single core is most important in gaming - so why dish out all that extra money for a mere 100 points??? Especially when the Ryzen 7 3700x has a TDP of 65W compared to the Ryzen 9 5950x TDP of 105W.


If single core matters, then you are looking at like 15-20% uplift from 3000 to 5000 series, but unless you are playing games at 1080p you are going to end up GPU bound anyway so not that much of a concern. 5950X vs 3700X really isn't comparable though, the 5950X (and even 5900X) is overkill for gaming anyway unless you just don't care about price at all.


----------



## PowerK

bsmith27 said:


> My Cinebench20 score on my Ryzen 7 3700x Aorus Master is 5200 on multi core at best.. but the single core score is 530 at best. That's not far behind on the single core score from the Ryzen 9 5950x which is around 600 something. Single core is most important in gaming - so why dish out all that extra money for a mere 100 points??? Especially when the Ryzen 7 3700x has a TDP of 65W compared to the Ryzen 9 5950x TDP of 105W.


What kind of logic is this?
Comparing your 'best' R20 score of 530 to conservative 647 of 5950X, it's 18% (generation-over-generation) single core performance improvement. This is from the same 7nm fabrication. Also, why are you comparing TDP of 8-core CPU with 16-core CPU in the same context? Lol.


----------



## Chaotic_Cannon

Hi,
So this might not be the correct place for this but I just got a Gigabyte x570 Arous Uktra, AMD 5900x and RTX 3080.
The board has 2 (8+4) power rails on the top left of the board where I only put in the connector on the 8 pin.
I do not have any other chip but the 5900x and have not flashed the BIOS to the latest yet. 
I keep getting the DRAM light on the board (swapped the ram out multiple times,1 and 2 sticks, etc with working sticks) and the thing won’t post nor show any video output at all of any kind.

I am stuck. Think I have a faulty board.


----------



## ryouiki

Chaotic_Cannon said:


> Hi,
> So this might not be the correct place for this but I just got a Gigabyte x570 Arous Uktra, AMD 5900x and RTX 3080.
> The board has 2 (8+4) power rails on the top left of the board where I only put in the connector on the 8 pin.
> I do not have any other chip but the 5900x and have not flashed the BIOS to the latest yet.
> I keep getting the DRAM light on the board (swapped the ram out multiple times,1 and 2 sticks, etc with working sticks) and the thing won’t post nor show any video output at all of any kind.
> 
> I am stuck. Think I have a faulty board.


Q-Flash+ the board with a BIOS that supports 5000 series (F30 or higher).






The Ultra manual seems to indicate the Q-Flash button is on the board in the top right corner.


----------



## bsmith27

PowerK said:


> What kind of logic is this?
> Comparing your 'best' R20 score of 530 to conservative 647 of 5950X, it's 18% (generation-over-generation) single core performance improvement. This is from the same 7nm fabrication. Also, why are you comparing TDP of 8-core CPU with 16-core CPU in the same context? Lol.


I'm just saying for the money why pound your CPU with more (TDP) and wallet ($$) for an extra 100 points in gaming????? doesn't make sense


----------



## ryouiki

bsmith27 said:


> I'm just saying for the money why pound your CPU with more (TDP) and wallet ($$) for an extra 100 points in gaming????? doesn't make sense


If cost and TDP are the concern, then 5600X would be the choice... same stock TDP, 2 less cores, 600+ single threaded score, roughly close to 3700X in multi-threaded score.


----------



## Jason_Cruze

I got 627 and 4712 in R20 while playing with PBO and curve optimizer. Single core boosts to 4850 and multi-core varies from 4675 to 4725 in my 5600x. I'm not able to steady the multi-core clocks for now. Anybody can help with curve optimizer guide. How to achieve higher boost clocks? Temps are not a problem using a custom loop.


----------



## Chaotic_Cannon

ryouiki said:


> Q-Flash+ the board with a BIOS that supports 5000 series (F30 or higher).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Ultra manual seems to indicate the Q-Flash button is on the board in the top right corner.


Thanks, but as I said I get no video output from either the GPU or the onboard HDMI on the board itself. Plus the DRAM led light is on once the mobo is powered on


----------



## bsmith27

ryouiki said:


> If cost and TDP are the concern, then 5600X would be the choice... same stock TDP, 2 less cores, 600+ single threaded score, roughly close to 3700X in multi-threaded score.


 Yes good to know - 👍


----------



## ryouiki

Chaotic_Cannon said:


> Thanks, but as I said I get no video output from either the GPU or the onboard HDMI on the board itself. Plus the DRAM led light is on once the mobo is powered on


It is not going to POST until the BIOS is updated.


----------



## Chaotic_Cannon

ryouiki said:


> It is not going to POST until the BIOS is updated.


Ok, understood, but even with power turned on the MOBO sticks on the LED for DRAM. So if bios is not updated would I expect the DRAM light to be lit rather than the CPU light which is what I would expect?


----------



## ryouiki

Chaotic_Cannon said:


> Ok, understood, but even with power turned on the MOBO sticks on the LED for DRAM. So if bios is not updated would I expect the DRAM light to be lit rather than the CPU light which is what I would expect?


Did you Q-Flash+ the board already?

Unless somehow you managed to get a board already flashed with F30+ from the factory, then the board just flat doesn't support a 5000 series out of the box, and must be flashed before it can successfully boot. I'm not 100% sure what LED's will light up in this state, but on the Aorus Master someone reported Dr. Debug will display 0D/A6 error w/ DRAM LED lit.


----------



## stasio

Nicked_Wicked said:


> Hey stasio, any idea when F31 stable will get released or a new beta BIOS with AGESA 1.1.8.0?











GIGABYTE Latest Beta BIOS - TweakTown Forums


Warning Some of beta BIOSes are still undergoing compatibility testing. GIGABYTE is sharing these BIOSes for testing purposes only and are not meant for general release. If you are not familiar with beta BIOS testing, then please only flash the recommended release BIOSes that are posted on the...




www.tweaktownforum.com


----------



## nievz

ryouiki said:


> Maybe this is a dumb question but what processor are you running? Ryzen Master is showing CLDO VDDG CCD/IOD as two separate entries.... is this a feature of 5000 series, as no version of Ryzen Master has ever shown me these values split this way?


5800x. I just downloaded the latest version. Not sure the difference with older ones.


----------



## ryouiki

nievz said:


> 5800x. I just downloaded the latest version. Not sure the difference with older ones.


Ah, very nice, must be a feature of 5000 series. The latest on 3900X still only shows VDDG as a single value even though you can configure them separately in BIOS.


----------



## ManniX-ITA

bsmith27 said:


> I'm just saying for the money why pound your CPU with more (TDP) and wallet ($$) for an extra 100 points in gaming????? doesn't make sense


It's not benchmarking, not like finishing a job a few seconds short.
More about how you finish the job.
Not only about max FPS, more importantly it's about average and min.
Those 100 points and 500 MHz more makes a world of difference.



ryouiki said:


> Ah, very nice, must be a feature of 5000 series. The latest on 3900X still only shows VDDG as a single value even though you can configure them separately in BIOS.


Weird, they can be read via SMU separately also on 3000s. Like ZenTimings is doing.


----------



## ryouiki

ManniX-ITA said:


> Weird, they can be read via SMU separately also on 3000s. Like ZenTimings is doing.


Interesting, I just downloaded ZenTimings, VDDG IOD gives me a value, but VDDG CCD gives "N/A". This on F31L... Ryzen Master is also somewhat strange, if you run AMD's Graphics Driver cleanup utility, you will lose the ability to see multiple values until you reinstall Ryzen Master


----------



## ManniX-ITA

ryouiki said:


> Interesting, I just downloaded ZenTimings, VDDG IOD gives me a value, but VDDG CCD gives "N/A". This on F31L... Ryzen Master is also somewhat strange, if you run AMD's Graphics Driver cleanup utility, you will lose the ability to see multiple values until you reinstall Ryzen Master


I'm not sure why it does that but I have seen that most of the times when someone is posting a screenshot with missing values it's because they have something set to Auto which is auto-corrected.
And it's often bad because sometimes the VDDG is set to 1150mV and the VSOC auto-corrected to 1200mV which is really too high, unless you need it for a hefty overclocking.


----------



## ryouiki

ManniX-ITA said:


> I'm not sure why it does that but I have seen that most of the times when someone is posting a screenshot with missing values it's because they have something set to Auto which is auto-corrected.
> And it's often bad because sometimes the VDDG is set to 1150mV and the VSOC auto-corrected to 1200mV which is really too high, unless you need it for a hefty overclocking.


No idea, I have VDDG IOD set to 975mv and VDDG CCD set to 950mv (via AMD Overclocking). VSOC is manually set to 1.093* something or other with SOC LLC set to medium to keep a SVI2 TFN locked @ 1.075


----------



## Mullcom

If someone want to test stable ram. Play gta5. LoL

This game is Petty system OC.


Skickat från min SM-G973F via Tapatalk


----------



## Eluryh

Any news about new X570 Aorus mobos?


----------



## nievz

BFV is a good test of RAM too. It will crash to desktop if you have unstable timings. I never use memtest. I just play games and leave my computer on 24/7. If it crashes, or experience any issue, then something's up. 😂


----------



## Netherwind

Yuke said:


> Wow, sounds promising!
> 
> I lost a bit of my single core performance but Multi and especially in game clocks are on track and even improved. But as i said, i use +0.025 offset with medium LLC atm. Overdrive set to +75Mhz (+50Mhz confirmed stable) ... my old +150-200Mhz settings caused reboots in games.
> 
> 
> View attachment 2466730


Those scores look really good. My old 3800X never got past 535SC and 5937MC with Per-CCX OC to 4425MHz. On the other hand it was the first batch of CPUs so perhaps later batches were a bit better.


----------



## Yuke

Yuke said:


> Wow, sounds promising!
> 
> I lost a bit of my single core performance but Multi and especially in game clocks are on track and even improved. But as i said, i use +0.025 offset with medium LLC atm. Overdrive set to +75Mhz (+50Mhz confirmed stable) ... my old +150-200Mhz settings caused reboots in games.
> 
> 
> View attachment 2466730


The lower LLC settings errored out last night, was so upset that i did hardcore testing over night without sleep, lol

Auto/Turbo/+50Mhz overdrive
+0.025/High/+75Mhz overdrive
+0.050/Medium/+100Mhz overdrive

Are the only settings working for me, all three Vdroop to ~1.324V in P95 and should be safe.

Last one should be a tiny bit better in low load gaming as two cores can boost to 4650Mhz regularly. 

Especially the gaming experience got improved by a lot...even in Star Citizen with 50-80% load i can sustain almost 4.5Ghz effective clocks now...


----------



## St0RM53

I will be updating the secondary bios and testing against F30...which F31 bios to use? Is F30L good or not?


----------



## sviru007

Guys I have 5900x Aorus elite Crucial 3200. After one week with Nvme today it couldn't boot. Windows crashed. Then boot loop. Bios reset to defaults. Any ideas what is going on? Have heard about problems with nvme and gigabyte. Once my windows was stuck when hdd was plugged in usb port. Never happened before. Just after installing NVME like there is some kind of a conflict with devices. I have 2gpu RTX2070 1080ti. On Sata SSD all good. Bios f31kj.


----------



## Madudzik

sviru007 said:


> Guys I have 5900x Aorus elite Crucial 3200. After one week with Nvme today it couldn't boot. Windows crashed. Then boot loop. Bios reset to defaults. Any ideas what is going on? Have heard about problems with nvme and gigabyte. Once my windows was stuck when hdd was plugged in usb port. Never happened before. Just after installing NVME like there is some kind of a conflict with devices. I have 2gpu RTX2070 1080ti. On Sata SSD all good. Bios f31kj.


In which slot your nvme is?


----------



## pal

is F32L a little ****ed up version? I have a filling cpu offset(-) aint working like before.


----------



## sviru007

Madudzik said:


> In which slot your nvme is?


First slot m1.


----------



## ccs86

I am running a 5900X on an X570 Master, with a Liquid Freezer II 360.

Setting PBO to MB limits and running XMP on my 2x32gb Ballistix 3600 CL16 gives some nice performance increase.

But, whenever I try to apply some of the recommended manual OC settings on this thread, I seem to lose performance. Setting the CPU multiplier manually seems to limit the dynamic limits of PBO for certain cores. Does that sound right?

Am I better off just pushing the PBO limits instead?

What about load line calibration?

Do we have a dynamic OC switcher feature? It sounds like that could be the best of both worlds.


Here are my R20 results and stats while running the multicore test. Am I right that I am solidly against a current limitation, with the only way to get more performance through under-volting to allow higher clocks, while keeping current the same? 

Average core voltage was 1.373v reported be Ryzen Master during this test.

Sent from my Pixel 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## bsmith27

Jason_Cruze said:


> I got 627 and 4712 in R20 while playing with PBO and curve optimizer. Single core boosts to 4850 and multi-core varies from 4675 to 4725 in my 5600x. I'm not able to steady the multi-core clocks for now. Anybody can help with curve optimizer guide. How to achieve higher boost clocks? Temps are not a problem using a custom loop.



Remember to set Cinebench20 to High Priority in task manager each time you start Cinebench20. Right click on Cinebench.exe in the Details tab then click on set priority and then click on High. Gives me an extra 400 points on multi core.


----------



## Madudzik

sviru007 said:


> First slot m1.


So it's directly "connected" to cpu, is it pcie 4 or 3? Also are you 100% sure that nvme is in fully working order?


----------



## SacraficeMyGoat

So I just updated to F31j. Still getting whea crashes/errors when my PC goes to sleep/hibernates. My Sata SSD's are also showing as removeable drives, despite enabling ErP (as I do on all BIOS versions.)

Anyone know a fix for the removeable drives? This is the first BIOS i've had this issue with. Usually enabling ErP makes it go away, but not this time..


----------



## Madudzik

SacraficeMyGoat said:


> So I just updated to F31j. Still getting whea crashes/errors when my PC goes to sleep/hibernates. My Sata SSD's are also showing as removeable drives, despite enabling ErP (as I do on all BIOS versions.)
> 
> Anyone know a fix for the removeable drives? This is the first BIOS i've had this issue with. Usually enabling ErP makes it go away, but not this time..


You should be able to disable it in bios in sata port settings. I just wonder why you don't want it? Windows 10 is treating all drives as a hot swap/plug for some time now as a default....


----------



## sviru007

Madudzik said:


> So it's directly "connected" to cpu, is it pcie 4 or 3? Also are you 100% sure that nvme is in fully working order?


Yes it is working fine. EVO 970 PLUS 1TB. Samsung magican no errors. Now it is runing fine but when it happened most of the connected disks had errors. I hope it will never occur again... but I have this feeling in my gut...


----------



## SacraficeMyGoat

Madudzik said:


> You should be able to disable it in bios in sata port settings. I just wonder why you don't want it? Windows 10 is treating all drives as a hot swap/plug for some time now as a default....


Interesting, thanks. This is the first time it's showed up. I normally always enable ErP and that solves the Sata drives showing as removable. I just hate seeing it there and don't want to accidently remove them.

So there is a new setting in the BIOS that will allow me to disable this?


----------



## Madudzik

SacraficeMyGoat said:


> Interesting, thanks. This is the first time it's showed up. I normally always enable ErP and that solves the Sata drives showing as removable. I just hate seeing it there and don't want to accidently remove them.
> 
> So there is a new setting in the BIOS that will allow me to disable this?


According to other forum it was somewhere around ''BIOS: Goto - IO Ports - Sata - Sata Hotplug > disable''
New bios could change location of this though...
I have Elite and not sure about Master bios...


----------



## Madudzik

sviru007 said:


> Yes it is working fine. EVO 970 PLUS 1TB. Samsung magican no errors. Now it is runing fine but when it happened most of the connected disks had errors. I hope it will never occur again... but I have this feeling in my gut...


Good to hear, keep looking for a final bios version, hopefully it will straight things up for you


----------



## sviru007

Madudzik said:


> Good to hear, keep looking for a final bios version, hopefully it will straight things up for you


I understand thad it is better to connect directly to CPU when it comes to m2?


----------



## Mullcom

sviru007 said:


> I understand thad it is better to connect directly to CPU when it comes to m2?


Kind of. What you should think of is not use total bandwidth. So if you have more m2 you should separate them. 


Skickat från min SM-G973F via Tapatalk


----------



## Chaotic_Cannon

ryouiki said:


> Did you Q-Flash+ the board already?
> 
> Unless somehow you managed to get a board already flashed with F30+ from the factory, then the board just flat doesn't support a 5000 series out of the box, and must be flashed before it can successfully boot. I'm not 100% sure what LED's will light up in this state, but on the Aorus Master someone reported Dr. Debug will display 0D/A6 error w/ DRAM LED lit.


I have flashed the BIOS with the method you showed, thanks for that part. Now however I am in the same place as before just a different LED light. I flashed BIOS to F30, then installed the CPU, GPU and CPU cooler and RAM and turned on. There is still no video output to the GPU connections or the onboard HDMI connection on the MOBO and where before the DRAM light was lit on the board, now the BOOT light is lit. I have tried mashing the keyboard to get into BIOS screen in case it was flashed in an instant on the monitor but no go. 

I am at a loss right now.


----------



## ccs86

Flash the latest bios.

Sent from my Pixel 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Madudzik

sviru007 said:


> I understand thad it is better to connect directly to CPU when it comes to m2?


It's a bit more complex since you have 2 gpu's and nvme taking pci lines direct from cpu. It will all work but you are putting much more strain on your cpu so you might need to change voltages and other settings. Also like I said before latest bios is still in beta, it might take a time to sort out all possible problems. Just don't think is something wrong with your system. You have a cpu from a brand new family, it is always a harsh time for owner of new tech, keep posting any problem, hopefully we will help you out👍


----------



## Chaotic_Cannon

Chaotic_Cannon said:


> I have flashed the BIOS with the method you showed, thanks for that part. Now however I am in the same place as before just a different LED light. I flashed BIOS to F30, then installed the CPU, GPU and CPU cooler and RAM and turned on. There is still no video output to the GPU connections or the onboard HDMI connection on the MOBO and where before the DRAM light was lit on the board, now the BOOT light is lit. I have tried mashing the keyboard to get into BIOS screen in case it was flashed in an instant on the monitor but no go.
> 
> I am at a loss right now.


So I have been messing around some more. Seems the GPU is picky about the cable. I switched cables and got video and got into the Bios. Installed the OS and now setting up the OS as I like it. Next after that is tweaking the 5900x to get the best performance. 

Thanks all


----------



## panni

Yuke said:


> I think SC saturates everything 😂😂😂
> 
> When i land on a planet and watch my ship from above, the stir up of dust spikes my 3800X to 80% load, lmao.


Hmm. Seems like saturating any NVMe results in lags right now. Does anyone experience this as well?


----------



## Proficient6

have just purchased a Gigabyte x570 aorus master with bios f31j for my ryzen 5900x. Everything is working fine i have applied high performance power plan in windows 20h2 but upon booting into windows my drives seem to turn off after turning on initially with computer then all reboot themselves and randomly do the same thing every now and then despite disabling drives sleeping in power plan. Is it possible this is a bios bug as i was not experiencing this with my previous build. Happened on 2004 as well with new build until updated last night with same issue. Am using the lian li O11L dynamic xl case with the hard drives in the hot swap bays. Thanks


----------



## Yuke

panni said:


> Hmm. Seems like saturating any NVMe results in lags right now. Does anyone experience this as well?


Game is optimised like ****. I don't think we should analyse it in its state right now...best thing you can do is to install it on an SSD, have more than 16Gb of ram and a high core count CPU. 

No one runs this smoothly atm.


----------



## kaoski

I use GIGABYTE B550I AORUS PRO AX product.
SoC, VDDP, VDDG (IOD, CCD) voltage regulation was required to apply figures exceeding 3933Mhz.

It was possible to boot 4200Mhz based on IF 1:1 Unable to stabilize due to sound tear in window

It can be stabilized by adjusting 4133Mhz again.

WHEA errors are constantly logged.


----------



## nievz

What i found was there was little to no improvement upgrading from 3800CL16 (16-16-19-21-36) to B-die 3800CL14 (14-15-14-28-42) in FPS (and that is a significant upgrade). At this point and at 1440p, the 5800x was already the bottleneck. Just throwing it out there, you don't have to go so high with your clocks. Just tighten the timings. Where I experienced tangible increase in performance was in tweaking my curve.


----------



## Netherwind

I must have misunderstood something but I thought that F31x with AGESA 1.1.0.0 C would add the Curve Optimizer? I updated from F30 to F31j using Q-Flash and saw a pretty massive performance drop in CB20 SC though the MC score was improved. SC score should be around 640 and not 591. Is the Aorus Elite too weak for the 5900X?










CPU-Z scores though are pretty great (although I don't like that program since the result can vary a lot)










I must add that idle temps are crazy low now, just 31-32C which is great of course.


----------



## nievz

Netherwind said:


> I must have misunderstood something but I thought that F31x with AGESA 1.1.0.0 C would add the Curve Optimizer? I updated from F30 to F31j using Q-Flash and saw a pretty massive performance drop in CB20 SC though the MC score was improved. SC score should be around 640 and not 591. Is the Aorus Elite too weak for the 5900X?
> 
> View attachment 2466952
> 
> 
> CPU-Z scores though are pretty great (although I don't like that program since the result can vary a lot)
> 
> View attachment 2466953
> 
> 
> I must add that idle temps are crazy low now, just 31-32C which is great of course.


f31k has CO. I think f31j too but has WHEA errors so i would avoid that.


----------



## Kryptonic83

nievz said:


> f31k has CO. I think f31j too but has WHEA errors so i would avoid that.


I'm stable on f31j w/ my 5950x, no WHEA errors, using the same 3800ram/1900FCLK settings I used with F31e. But now I have some PBO curve optimizer settings. Working great so far. I couldn't post with 1933+ FCLK same thing happened on F31e. I did try out F31l(L) but was getting WHEA errors even at 1900FCLK, but it did let me boot at 1933 and 2000 FCLK.


----------



## nievz

Kryptonic83 said:


> I'm stable on f31j w/ my 5950x, no WHEA errors, using the same 3800ram/1900FCLK settings I used with F31e. But now I have some PBO curve optimizer settings. Working great so far. I couldn't post with 1933+ FCLK same thing happened on F31e. I did try out F31l(L) but was getting WHEA errors even at 1900FCLK, but it did let me boot at 1933 and 2000 FCLK.


I couldn't get rid of the WHEA errors on f31j no matter what voltage i set at 3800ram/IF. Maybe the issue was specific to my board - x570 Aorus Master?


----------



## nievz

I think i'm done tweaking.
There's no more performance left to squeeze out 😂

CPU: AMD Ryzen 5800X - Curve Optimizer -25 all cores | PBO OC +0mhz
MSI Gaming X Trio RTX 3090 (undervolted)
RAM Gskill Flare-X (Samsung B-die)@3800mhz 14-14-15-14-28 / 1900 UCLK
Motherboard: Gigabyte x570 Master rev1.2 BIOS f31k


----------



## panni

Yuke said:


> Game is optimised like ****. I don't think we should analyse it in its state right now...best thing you can do is to install it on an SSD, have more than 16Gb of ram and a high core count CPU.
> 
> No one runs this smoothly atm.


This time it was not Star Citizen, this happened when installing Elite: Dangerous.


----------



## ccs86

Are WHEA errors the best metric for top level stability?

With my current settings they will stay at 0 through Cinebench and running some games. Then sometimes I'll look again and see like 20. Is that an issue to worry about?

Sent from my Pixel 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## RoadRashed

Just finished my X570 Ultra build last Sunday. I apologize if it's been covered in the other 12,000 post.....but does anyone know why I can't use EasyTune with this 5950x CPU? When I try to run the software, I get this message:








It's been almost 8 years since I've built a rig and tried to overclock....going to be spending a lot of time reading through this thread, but was hoping to just do some easy stuff soon just to play. It's not like I NEED this thing to be any faster right now. lol 











https://pcpartpicker.com/user/RoadRashed/builds/


----------



## Mullcom

EasyTune have no support for 5000. It's only supported 3000.

I did read his Twitter that he didn't have time to include support for both CPUs. But some stuff still working with 5000

Skickat från min SM-G973F via Tapatalk


----------



## RoadRashed

Mullcom said:


> EasyTune have no support for 5000. It's only supported 3000.


 Thanks for the reply. Saves me from continuing to spend time trying to figure out how to get it to work. I guess I'll figure out a "HardTune" later.


----------



## Netherwind

nievz said:


> f31k has CO. I think f31j too but has WHEA errors so i would avoid that.


I found CO, it was hidden in PBO 

Changing to PBO Advanced and mobo limits gave me a pretty nice boost in CB. Now to try CO!


----------



## ccs86

Netherwind said:


> I found CO, it was hidden in PBO
> 
> Changing to PBO Advanced and mobo limits gave me a pretty nice boost in CB. Now to try CO!
> 
> View attachment 2466984


What CO settings did you land on?

Sent from my Pixel 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kryptonic83

nievz said:


> I couldn't get rid of the WHEA errors on f31j no matter what voltage i set at 3800ram/IF. Maybe the issue was specific to my board - x570 Aorus Master?


Yeah strange I’m on the x570 aorus master as well


----------



## savagebunny

Realized I posted in the other GB thread. 

Was stuck at 1800 FCLK on bios F31j, F31k allowed me to get 1900 FCLK. Tried Bios F31I but locks up everytime i spam the DEL key to get into bios. I do have a kit of B-dies which can run [email protected], but went to a 32GB Micron E-die kit that I was hoping to get some good numbers from. 

Stock settings FCLK 1800 is doable. For my 5950x I need at least over 1.02v SoC to maintain 1900FCLK 1.075 BIOS 1.063v SVIN2

Forgot to mention 1.39v bios DRAM, 1.41v DRAM Windows for 3600Mhz, 1.41/1.428 for 3800Mhz stability
Here is the kit I used. https://smile.amazon.com/dp/B083TSLDF2


----------



## Netherwind

ccs86 said:


> What CO settings did you land on?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 4 using Tapatalk


Pff, idk. Sure, I got better scores but after reading the few threads I could find on Reddit and other places my scores are lower than expected.
-5 on CCD0 and -10 on CCD1 with LLC on High and Scalar/Frequency increase left on Auto.

I read about people seeing boosts up to 5100MHz but I was only able to achieve that with -10/-15, Scalar x10 and +200MHz but my CB20 scores were lower.

What I'd like to find is a real guide or video explaining everything in detail but I guess CO is so new that nobody has the whole picture. Sure, there are guides out there but every one leave out at least one detail.


----------



## SacraficeMyGoat

Anyone know a fix for reboots/whea errors when the PC goes to sleep/hibernates?

This issue showed up after upgrading from F20x to F30x/F31x.

I don't get any whea errors playing games or doing any other activity, only when my PC goes to sleep. Obviously I could just set it to never sleep/hibernate, but i'd rather attempt to fix the underlying issue before doing that.

I've been running my 3600C16 at 3800MHz/1900FCLK since I built this machine, and only recently this issue started happening. I'm aware it's most likely the BIOS and/or the RAM OC, but i'd like to fix it if possible.


----------



## nievz

Netherwind said:


> Pff, idk. Sure, I got better scores but after reading the few threads I could find on Reddit and other places my scores are lower than expected.
> -5 on CCD0 and -10 on CCD1 with LLC on High and Scalar/Frequency increase left on Auto.
> 
> I read about people seeing boosts up to 5100MHz but I was only able to achieve that with -10/-15, Scalar x10 and +200MHz but my CB20 scores were lower.
> 
> What I'd like to find is a real guide or video explaining everything in detail but I guess CO is so new that nobody has the whole picture. Sure, there are guides out there but every one leave out at least one detail.


Try -20 all cores, pbo OC +25. That should give you nice MC score in the expense of top single core boost - which I don’t think is very important this day and age since games today are multithreaded.


----------



## savagebunny

Netherwind said:


> Pff, idk. Sure, I got better scores but after reading the few threads I could find on Reddit and other places my scores are lower than expected.
> -5 on CCD0 and -10 on CCD1 with LLC on High and Scalar/Frequency increase left on Auto.
> 
> I read about people seeing boosts up to 5100MHz but I was only able to achieve that with -10/-15, Scalar x10 and +200MHz but my CB20 scores were lower.
> 
> What I'd like to find is a real guide or video explaining everything in detail but I guess CO is so new that nobody has the whole picture. Sure, there are guides out there but every one leave out at least one detail.


I'll share my CO experience. 5950x -10 all core, +25Mhz. Anything more than 25Mhz worse performance CB15/20/CPU-z etc. -11 is CB15/20 & Geekbench5 stable, but restarts on Geekbench4 leaning towards little voltage. Every 1 point of the curve is 1-3mV. If you use a -10 Neg curve that's about 30mV if its perfect. 

The best settings I found so far for Aorus Ultra via AMD OVERCLOCKING sub-menu
PBO Enabled
PBO Limits Motherboard
Voltage Scalar 2x.
Offset Mhz 25Mhz


----------



## Frohteloss

Kryptonic83 said:


> Yeah strange I’m on the x570 aorus master as well


I'm in the same boat, x570 aorus master with F31j and getting WHEA 18 errors accompanied by crash/reboots on my 5900x. It's randomly only when idling after long periods of time though. I'm hoping it's a bios issue and will be fixed. I'd hate to have to try and send my 5900x back...who knows how long before there's enough supply to even send me another one. Was hard enough getting one in the first place.


----------



## koshimizzz

I just built a new pc and it was working for a few days on the x570 aorus elite. My case (Cooler Master H500) has built in RGB in the front case fans but they weren't connected. I tried opening the case today, turned power supply off, and tried connecting the pins onto the motherboard (making sure I was grounded). Now I don't know if I connected the wrong pins on the wrong place and shorted something, but after turning on the power supply all that happened was that the lights from the mobo keep constantly flashing, as well as the power button on the case. I tried disconnecting the RGB pins I put into the motherboard but the problem persists. As soon as I turn on the power supply the mobo and case power button constantly flash (here's a video of what's happening: https://files.catbox.moe/cruwz8.mp4). I've as of now taken the entire system apart and tested all components and the mobo seems to be the problem, the only thing I can't test is the CPU since I don't have another am4 mobo, also tried taking CMOS battery for 30 minutes and jumping CMOS pins after that but issue still persists. Tried reseating CPU to no avail, at this point I really don't know what else to try other than to assume it's dead. Any ideas on what's going on?


----------



## Asaf95

Hello everyone I just recive yesterday my computer with this spec :
amd 5800x/ x570 aorus master/ g skill royal series 32gb 4000mhz cas 15/ MSI 3080 gaming X- TRIO/ samsung 980 pro 1tb/ seagate barracuda 4tb 256mb / h500 mesh argb/ RM 850x PS/ EK 360MM Air cooler
I get like 20 errors of WHEA error in a day (Aorus master x570 version F31J ) I tried change the voltage and the speed of 4000mhz to 3200mhz without any sucess yet , while playing warzone 10 minute and crashed blue screen WHEA even while I am just in desktop same issuse WHEA Error , i really dont know if the motherboard is faulty or cpu is faulty I am so confused need ur help guys thanks.


----------



## SacraficeMyGoat

Frohteloss said:


> I'm in the same boat, x570 aorus master with F31j and getting WHEA 18 errors accompanied by crash/reboots on my 5900x. It's randomly only when idling after long periods of time though. I'm hoping it's a bios issue and will be fixed. I'd hate to have to try and send my 5900x back...who knows how long before there's enough supply to even send me another one. Was hard enough getting one in the first place.


Sounds like the same issue i'm having, although it only happens when my system goes to sleep (when I idle.) No WHEA errors or anything while stressing/playing games, but as soon as it goes to sleep or hibernates, it resets with WHEA errors.

I think this is probably a BIOS issue or an issue with RAM OC, not really sure though.


----------



## dansi

s


Asaf95 said:


> Hello everyone I just recive yesterday my computer with this spec :
> amd 5800x/ x570 aorus master/ g skill royal series 32gb 4000mhz cas 15/ MSI 3080 gaming X- TRIO/ samsung 980 pro 1tb/ seagate barracuda 4tb 256mb / h500 mesh argb/ RM 850x PS/ EK 360MM Air cooler
> I get like 20 errors of WHEA error in a day (Aorus master x570 version F31J ) I tried change the voltage and the speed of 4000mhz to 3200mhz without any sucess yet , while playing warzone 10 minute and crashed blue screen WHEA even while I am just in desktop same issuse WHEA Error , i really dont know if the motherboard is faulty or cpu is faulty I am so confused need ur help guys thanks.


we zen2 users, who overclock our fclk and memory, had whea bus connect errors since moving to f30 and newer bios. 
What we dont suffer is crashing and bsod.
yeah something is not right with AMD AGESA ComboV2 1.0.8.1 with support for zen3.


----------



## ryouiki

Both of my 3900X are on F31L now, and so far it as been working fine. One of them seems to be okay with running at FCLK1900 again, but the other still refuses to run that high / OD debug code.

One thing I noticed which is slightly odd is I would occasionally (once a day or two) get a WHEA 19 error only when the system is idle. This seems to be caused by my -0.1 Vcore offset, raising it to -0.875 and haven't see another one.

It is also interesting comparing the two different boards, I use the same BIOS settings for both, and they both lock to 1.075 VSOC (SVI2 TFN reading), but the ITE sensor for VSOC differs by 20-30mv between them.


----------



## Last-Rights

PowerK said:


> What kind of logic is this?
> Comparing your 'best' R20 score of 530 to conservative 647 of 5950X, it's 18% (generation-over-generation) single core performance improvement. This is from the same 7nm fabrication. Also, why are you comparing TDP of 8-core CPU with 16-core CPU in the same context? Lol.


My best r20 score is 619 and I rarely see 4.9ghz on my 5950x using a aorus master. I'm also 9738 multicore lol. So that's not a conservative number on the 5950x. Tech yes city's review of the 5950x has almost identical scores as me. I'm not sure if I'm doing something wrong cause PBO makes my scores go down further on r20 single thread to 588 and gives me 9856 on r20 multi. I'm new to AMD platform. I have my ram at 3600 14-15-15-32 and am running everything else default other than PBO enabled for the test but haven't turned it on cause the loss in single core is so drastic and the multi gains are so small, plus my tempos go from low 60s to high 70s with pbo.


----------



## PowerK

Last-Rights said:


> My best r20 score is 619 and I rarely see 4.9ghz on my 5950x using a aorus master. I'm also 9738 multicore lol. So that's not a conservative number on the 5950x. Tech yes city's review of the 5950x has almost identical scores as me. I'm not sure if I'm doing something wrong cause PBO makes my scores go down further on r20 single thread to 588 and gives me 9856 on r20 multi. I'm new to AMD platform. I have my ram at 3600 14-15-15-32 and am running everything else default other than PBO enabled for the test but haven't turned it on cause the loss in single core is so drastic and the multi gains are so small, plus my tempos go from low 60s to high 70s with pbo.


Take a look at this video comparing with 3950X in gaming.


----------



## dansi

ryouiki said:


> Both of my 3900X are on F31L now, and so far it as been working fine. One of them seems to be okay with running at FCLK1900 again, but the other still refuses to run that high / OD debug code.
> 
> One thing I noticed which is slightly odd is I would occasionally (once a day or two) get a WHEA 19 error only when the system is idle. This seems to be caused by my -0.1 Vcore offset, raising it to -0.875 and haven't see another one.
> 
> It is also interesting comparing the two different boards, I use the same BIOS settings for both, and they both lock to 1.075 VSOC (SVI2 TFN reading), but the ITE sensor for VSOC differs by 20-30mv between them.


dont worry, whea will come back shortly. i though i solved mine with additional offset, it was fine for a few days, and bam, it appears.

thankfully no bsod or anything harmful besides event viewer.


----------



## Last-Rights

PowerK said:


> Take a look at this video comparing with 3950X in gaming.


I'm not saying there is no difference there totally is a difference. I'm just saying these chips vary massively, atleast out of the box. In r20 single thread I cant get above 619 lol. I'm hoping I'm just doing something wrong but I've spent days trying to increase my scores and only manually overclocking to 4.65ghz has had any benefit, but I want single core and multi core performance which pbo I thought would provide according to reviews. I've gotten over 600 ST r20 using CO tonight but I just started messing with it today. I'm really confused what my issue is. Great example the guy you posted that video from gets 694 on his cpuz single core my best is 670 default settings and it drops to 640 with pbo.


----------



## nievz

Frohteloss said:


> I'm in the same boat, x570 aorus master with F31j and getting WHEA 18 errors accompanied by crash/reboots on my 5900x. It's randomly only when idling after long periods of time though. I'm hoping it's a bios issue and will be fixed. I'd hate to have to try and send my 5900x back...who knows how long before there's enough supply to even send me another one. Was hard enough getting one in the first place.


I had this too, seemed to be related to voltage. Increase your LLC a step or two. If you’re on auto, change it to normal or high.


----------



## nievz

Last-Rights said:


> I'm not saying there is no difference there totally is a difference. I'm just saying these chips vary massively, atleast out of the box. In r20 single thread I cant get above 619 lol. I'm hoping I'm just doing something wrong but I've spent days trying to increase my scores and only manually overclocking to 4.65ghz has had any benefit, but I want single core and multi core performance which pbo I thought would provide according to reviews. I've gotten over 600 ST r20 using CO tonight but I just started messing with it today. I'm really confused what my issue is. Great example the guy you posted that video from gets 694 on his cpuz single core my best is 670 default settings and it drops to 640 with pbo.


I get 625 SC in r20 with -20 CO, +25mhz. 6100 MC. 5800x


----------



## Asaf95

nievz said:


> I had this too, seemed to be related to voltage. Increase your LLC a step or two. If you’re on auto, change it to normal or high.


You're sure it's not related to a memory card either? because i have the same problem and take down my memory card from 4000mhz to 3200mhz and still not fix version of bios f31j


----------



## nievz

Sinc


Asaf95 said:


> You're sure it's not related to a memory card either? because i have the same problem and take down my memory card from 4000mhz to 3200mhz and still not fix version of bios f31j


That tells me it’s not since 3200 is already pretty loose assuming you’re using auto timings. Haven’t had the issue since setting my LLC to high.


----------



## elmalloc

Hi,

Bought everything new from Microcenter recently, assembled last night.

Gigabyte *X570 Auros Elite WIFI *motherboard (latest beta bios, or latest release bios), 5950X and 3090 TUF OC. EVGA 1300W 80 GOLD. All new hardware/clean WINDOWS 10 install. 

I looked at the* qualified vendor list for RAM *and I don't see my 16GB sticks on the list, only the 8GB stick version is on the list G.Skill TridentZ Neo F4-3600C16D-32GTNZC *(2x16GB)*. G-skill's website says it's supported for this motherboard, though.

Windows crashes with BSOD after about 15-20 minutes (*WHEA_UNRECOVERABLE_ERROR*) and on reboot the *BIOS can't find the NVME drive *(980 PRO). Have to *shut the PC down and turn it back on to recover the NVME*. There is no minidump (fails to write it). Latest windows update, latest Nvidia driver, installed AMD firmware for x570 chipset.

Google says this is a hardware error. It does this when I'm browsing chrome, or sometimes during a performance test (3DMark). Side note, the *5950X seems to spike hot (75C) and idle at 45C*, others are saying their 5950X is also doing this. It can spike just launching Chrome. I read a lot last night and it seems like a lot of people with X570 auros elite have this problem (BSOD, disappearing NVME), dating back at least a year.

I tried latest beta bios, one bios back, still same problem. I stepped down to PCI-E3 in bios, seemed to help a little. I switched to HDMI for a bit because apparently older DP cables can have a feedback loop to the motherboard and mess with the 3.3V rail. That also seemed to help a bit. I ran *Samsung magician *and the drive timings/temp/health looked fine. Windows is a fresh install. I tried safe mode and letting it idle there didn't seem to crash?

What do you guys suggest?* Should I return the mobo and try another brand/model? *Do you guys think the 16GB RAM not being on that QVL (only 8GB version) is not a good thing? I turned XMP off and it would still BSOD at some point.

I do have another machine (TUF B550plus, 3080, 5600X, Crucial 4x8GB) that seems to not have any issues.

Thanks!


----------



## MikeS3000

I upgraded to a 5800x yesterday. I was a 3900x user since August 2019. I have a X570 Aorus Pro Wifi. I'm running BIOS F31k. Everything went super smoothly! I used my same RAM timings on a 4x8 gb kit of Trident Z Neo Hynix DJR to boot at 3800 speed. I first tried auto settings for VSOC, VDDP and VDDG. It set 1.05 VSOC and 0.975 for VDDP, VDDG IOD and VDDG CCD. It was sort of stable, one WHEA and Memtest kind of stopped working. So, I then set VSOC to 1.075, VDDP 915mv, VDDG IOD to 995mv, VDDG CDD to 955mv and let 20 cycles of Memtest 1usmus v3 run overnight. I woke up to 0 errors and no WHEA. 

Curve optimizer is the real deal. I turned on PBO to motherboard max, auto scalar, +200 auto overlock. I set 6 of my 8 cores at -15 and my 2 best cores at -3. Every single core can hit 5050 mhz. I scored 6185 in CB20 multi and 642 in single. The only quirks right now are with RGB Fusion 2.0 nor TridentZ RGB Control will detect the g.skill RAM. This is a known issue with Gigabyte and G.skill so not a huge deal.

Also, on the same BIOS i just screwed around with trying to boot higher FCLK and leaving RAM at 3800 for now. I booted to windows at FCLK 2000 and I didn't try to push it further. This is exciting news.


----------



## elmalloc

MikeS3000 said:


> I upgraded to a 5800x yesterday. I was a 3900x user since August 2019. I have a X570 Aorus Pro Wifi. I'm running BIOS F31k. Everything went super smoothly! I used my same RAM timings on a 4x8 gb kit of Trident Z Neo Hynix DJR to boot at 3800 speed. I first tried auto settings for VSOC, VDDP and VDDG. It set 1.05 VSOC and 0.975 for VDDP, VDDG IOD and VDDG CCD. It was sort of stable, one WHEA and Memtest kind of stopped working. So, I then set VSOC to 1.075, VDDP 915mv, VDDG IOD to 995mv, VDDG CDD to 955mv and let 20 cycles of Memtest 1usmus v3 run overnight. I woke up to 0 errors and no WHEA.
> 
> Curve optimizer is the real deal. I turned on PBO to motherboard max, auto scalar, +200 auto overlock. I set 6 of my 8 cores at -15 and my 2 best cores at -3. Every single core can hit 5050 mhz. I scored 6185 in CB20 multi and 642 in single. The only quirks right now are with RGB Fusion 2.0 nor TridentZ RGB Control will detect the g.skill RAM. This is a known issue with Gigabyte and G.skill so not a huge deal.
> 
> Also, on the same BIOS i just screwed around with trying to boot higher FCLK and leaving RAM at 3800 for now. I booted to windows at FCLK 2000 and I didn't try to push it further. This is exciting news.


Can you help me with my question baove since you are in a similar situation but I'm BSOD contsantly with WHEA_UNRECOVERABLE_ERROR?

I went to 1.2v, 4.6ghz on all cores for now with latest beta bios.


----------



## DethZero

Hey guys,

So I just recently got a 5800x installed on Gigabyte x570 Aorus Master. By default, everything seems to work fine, using BIOS F31j and xmp memory finds the g.skill tident neo 3600 correctly with timings. Also using Cooler Master ML360R AiO cooler too. Temperatures seem rather good, after running cinebench r23 for an hour, max it hit was 84c.

One thing I'm really confused by is the PBO and curve optimizer. Do I leave all voltages on auto? Can't seem to get anything stable or working properly when using this method.


----------



## nievz

MikeS3000 said:


> I upgraded to a 5800x yesterday. I was a 3900x user since August 2019. I have a X570 Aorus Pro Wifi. I'm running BIOS F31k. Everything went super smoothly! I used my same RAM timings on a 4x8 gb kit of Trident Z Neo Hynix DJR to boot at 3800 speed. I first tried auto settings for VSOC, VDDP and VDDG. It set 1.05 VSOC and 0.975 for VDDP, VDDG IOD and VDDG CCD. It was sort of stable, one WHEA and Memtest kind of stopped working. So, I then set VSOC to 1.075, VDDP 915mv, VDDG IOD to 995mv, VDDG CDD to 955mv and let 20 cycles of Memtest 1usmus v3 run overnight. I woke up to 0 errors and no WHEA.
> 
> Curve optimizer is the real deal. I turned on PBO to motherboard max, auto scalar, +200 auto overlock. I set 6 of my 8 cores at -15 and my 2 best cores at -3. Every single core can hit 5050 mhz. I scored 6185 in CB20 multi and 642 in single. The only quirks right now are with RGB Fusion 2.0 nor TridentZ RGB Control will detect the g.skill RAM. This is a known issue with Gigabyte and G.skill so not a huge deal.
> 
> Also, on the same BIOS i just screwed around with trying to boot higher FCLK and leaving RAM at 3800 for now. I booted to windows at FCLK 2000 and I didn't try to push it further. This is exciting news.


You should set your best cores to -20 or lower because they should need less voltage to reach the same speed. Lower curve setting means less voltage and higher clock.


----------



## MikeS3000

elmalloc said:


> Can you help me with my question baove since you are in a similar situation but I'm BSOD contsantly with WHEA_UNRECOVERABLE_ERROR?
> 
> I went to 1.2v, 4.6ghz on all cores for now with latest beta bios.


Are you getting this BSOD at fully stock settings? Have you used F31K bios?


----------



## MikeS3000

nievz said:


> You should set your best cores to -20 or lower because they should need less voltage to reach the same speed. Lower curve setting means less voltage and higher clock.


See setting to -20 won't work for me. My understanding is to set less of a negative curve on your 2 best cores because when you run single threaded workloads then these will try and boost the highest and be utilized the most per CPPC and the windows scheduler. I ran quite a few tests using OCCT Large as well as CB23 single and multi tests. I actually started getting a ton of OCCT errors at my above settings (-15 on 6 cores and -3 on 2 cores). I just ran an hour at -10 and -3 and I passed, no errors. Also, if I run CB23 single on -4 or -5 for my 2 best cores then the benchmark errors.


----------



## Kryptonic83

MikeS3000 said:


> The only quirks right now are with RGB Fusion 2.0 nor TridentZ RGB Control will detect the g.skill RAM. This is a known issue with Gigabyte and G.skill so not a huge deal.


Try OpenRGB. It doesn’t work perfect for me like it doesn’t always save/load a profile properly but does let me change my gskill rgb


----------



## EniGma1987

ccs86 said:


> Are WHEA errors the best metric for top level stability?
> 
> With my current settings they will stay at 0 through Cinebench and running some games. Then sometimes I'll look again and see like 20. Is that an issue to worry about?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 4 using Tapatalk


If you are only getting as much as 20 and sometimes none that is probably fine. I just got my PC set up a couple of days ago and only spent about an hour so far playing with the settings. At default, I was not getting any WHEA and everything ran nice and smooth. Benchmarks were low from being at stock though. As I increased memory and FCLK speed benchmarks got better and better of course, but I started getting a handful of WHEA at 2400, a decent amount at 3600, and tons at 3800. Interestingly enough the benchmarks said my performance was great, latency was down at 53ns with 3800. And yet, in actual games, many of them ran like crap. Some were fine, but others just had crazy lag. As soon as I lowered speed back down to 3200 and WHEA errors went away, benchmarks said my performance was lower but all my games ran perfectly again. So something really is going oin when you are getting WHEA errors. After all, the error stands for hardware error so it is obviously bad. lol. I think by spending so much time correcting these hardware faults it is robbing performance greatly, even if metrics like AIDA show bandwidth is higher and latency improved. Best to not have any of them, but it doesnt seem noticeable of an issue when you stay under a couple dozen per hour. You could try upping your voltages just 1 step each and see if that helps the errors go away. You may be right on the edge of that stability area.


----------



## ljmadness

I got a 5900x I doubt it has anything to do with my CPU, but when I do a quick bench with CPUz it never seem to use the best core indicated on Ryzen master, but I know R20 uses the best core when doing single core bench.


----------



## Last-Rights

Can anyone give me advice on the 5950x/aorus master_. _I'm getting different scores with the exact same settings. I tested 1.275v 4x overdrive scalar 25mhz max boost override on cpuz got 630 single 11498 multi and changed the voltage to test 1.3v results went down so I changed it back to 1.275v did not touch any other settings results are now 589 single and 11475 multi how is that even possible?


----------



## Yuke

ljmadness said:


> I got a 5900x I doubt it has anything to do with my CPU, but when I do a quick bench with CPUz it never seem to use the best core indicated on Ryzen master, but I know R20 uses the best core when doing single core bench.
> 
> View attachment 2467166
> View attachment 2467167


Thats sadly normal. CPU-Z always runs on Core 0...they never answered my E-Mails when i asked them about it...dont even bother. You can force it to run on your desired core via the task manager if you wanna bench it.


----------



## kazukun

MikeS3000 said:


> I upgraded to a 5800x yesterday. I was a 3900x user since August 2019. I have a X570 Aorus Pro Wifi. I'm running BIOS F31k. Everything went super smoothly! I used my same RAM timings on a 4x8 gb kit of Trident Z Neo Hynix DJR to boot at 3800 speed. I first tried auto settings for VSOC, VDDP and VDDG. It set 1.05 VSOC and 0.975 for VDDP, VDDG IOD and VDDG CCD. It was sort of stable, one WHEA and Memtest kind of stopped working. So, I then set VSOC to 1.075, VDDP 915mv, VDDG IOD to 995mv, VDDG CDD to 955mv and let 20 cycles of Memtest 1usmus v3 run overnight. I woke up to 0 errors and no WHEA.
> 
> Curve optimizer is the real deal. I turned on PBO to motherboard max, auto scalar, +200 auto overlock. I set 6 of my 8 cores at -15 and my 2 best cores at -3. Every single core can hit 5050 mhz. I scored 6185 in CB20 multi and 642 in single. The only quirks right now are with RGB Fusion 2.0 nor TridentZ RGB Control will detect the g.skill RAM. This is a known issue with Gigabyte and G.skill so not a huge deal.
> 
> Also, on the same BIOS i just screwed around with trying to boot higher FCLK and leaving RAM at 3800 for now. I booted to windows at FCLK 2000 and I didn't try to push it further. This is exciting news.


RGB Fusion
Note: For AMD Ryzen 5000 series processors support 
B20.1113.1
https://download.gigabyte.com/FileList/Utility/RGB_Fusion_B20.1113.1.zip


----------



## RedRumy3

Quick question, does this seem about right for 5900x? I think I have all my settings down just want to make sure it's running good


----------



## wirx

I tried Precision overdrive and curve optimizer today, got quite good numbers I think -
Settings were PT 500W, TDC 240A, EDC 240A, Two best cores were -10 and other -20, CPU boost override +100Mhz
CB20 multi test temp about 80c with AIO cooler, all core boost til 70c remains 4.6Ghz, after that 4.55Ghz, single core spikes 5075Mhz









I was quite happy with results and hopes were high that games are now litlebit faster. But after testing most CPU demanding/depending games like Tombrider, Watchdogs and NFS Heat, found out that they were slower than All core 4.7Ghz overclock. Tombrider benchmark -10fps and Watchdogs -2fps. MSI 3090 was exactly same settings as 4.7Ghz all-core. Also Portroyal and Timespy Extreme were litlebit lower. Because todays games don´t use only one core, they use at least 3-4, some 10 or more if CPU has so many ofcoors. Only realy old or simple games use 1 core, but in those FPS is more than enough either way.
So i loaded [email protected] all core overclock back, and it's quiter also, so win-win.








Here are CPU-z links








AMD Ryzen 9 5900X @ 4598.93 MHz - CPU-Z VALIDATOR


[9dmcqm] Validated Dump by Anonymous (2020-11-29 14:53:42) - MB: Gigabyte X570 AORUS MASTER - RAM: 32768 MB




valid.x86.fr












AMD Ryzen 9 5900X @ 4698.9 MHz - CPU-Z VALIDATOR


[thmfkf] Validated Dump by Anonymous (2020-11-29 21:33:46) - MB: Gigabyte X570 AORUS MASTER - RAM: 32768 MB




valid.x86.fr





And with F31L IF2000/IF1800 are same whea errors what were K, J, etc. But no crashes.


----------



## Last-Rights

Is anyone here running a 5950x on the Aorus master, if so what performance are you getting in R20 single/multi and CPUz sibgle/multi? Also are you having any issues?


----------



## MikeS3000

kazukun said:


> RGB Fusion
> Note: For AMD Ryzen 5000 series processors support
> B20.1113.1
> https://download.gigabyte.com/FileList/Utility/RGB_Fusion_B20.1113.1.zip


Already using that version. It recognizes the motherboard and Gigabyte graphics card ever time. It does not recognize the RAM. However, it did recognize the RAM up until yesterday when I had my 3900x installed.


----------



## dr.Rafi

Illined said:


> Your list was:
> 
> Chipset position under the GPU
> Thermal pad that must be replaced
> CMOS battery position under the GPU
> Hard to overclock and to get stable
> Non working POST boot guard failure
> Underperforming PCB memory layout on rev 1.0
> Many exclusive BIOS bugs
> BIOS layout, although there's worst
> Slow and inconsistent BIOS releases compared to MSI/ASUS
> 16MB BIOS; yes it's Dual but I paid 380€ for it
> Let's have a look:
> 
> Chipsetfan has better positioning, if you mount a GPU the fan won't be blocked (unless you choose a 4slot model)
> Chipset temperature is being reported at around 40 degrees, significantly lower than the Master. No need to demount and repaste (as I did with the Master)
> CMOS-battery is positioned lower, next to the m.2 slot. Should be able to reach it with GPU mounted
> Overclocked my 3000C15 RAM to 3600C16, ran 3 cycles TM5 and found no errors. Going out later today and plan on running 12 cycles while I am away
> There are options in the OC-menu of the MSI for memory training attempts, which I did not have on the Master
> PCB layout for memory (although I have no inside info) was already reported to be better than on the Master
> Did not find any bugs yet running the available BIOS
> BIOS layout is better, but this is a personal opinion. Going to the OC-menu gives me a plethora of options. All RAM settings are together, unlike the Master. AMD overclocking is reachable from the OC-menu. Both AMD OC and AMD CBS are found, but they don't seem to share any options (how difficult is this ****, Gigabyte?!)
> Can't say anything about BIOS releases
> 32MB BIOS chip, not dual BIOS, but recoverable if flash is corrupt (due to powerloss for example)
> RGB lights on the right side of the board, which can probably be turned off. Can't be arsed to install bloatware to turn the RGB off
> No debug LCD, but it does have debug lights
> All the fan headers, with the exception of CPU_FAN and PUMP, can be found at the bottom
> VRM heatsink felt very beefy. No heatpipe between top and left side, but should be extremely good nonetheless (according to Buildzoid)
> No other annoying red lights everywhere on the PCB (like the Master did have)
> It's lighter since it doesn't have a backplate. This is not an issue to me, because it made the Master much heavier and had no added incentive...
> Only the top PCI-Ex16 slot is reinforced. This should not be an issue for most people. History has shown to repeat itself here, as dual graphics are slowly disappearing again (just like they did in the past)
> 1x8 + 1x4 CPU-powersocket. Only plugged the 1x8 in
> What exactly would you like to see compared?
> 
> As far as RAM OC is concerned, I could never get it decently stable on the Master. I am hoping for the best. Just knowing that I won't have any cold boot issues anymore is fantastic!


Everything yo said is true,i have master was ok with 3900x but with my current 5800x cpu i tried three ram kits dual ranks and single ranks tight and loose timing nothing work hwinfo keep spitting errors on idle and i start pulling my hair with cold boots only defult 2133 ram speeds is stable for me even with the latest update f31j bios.


----------



## Last-Rights

dr.Rafi said:


> Everything yo said is true,i have master was ok with 3900x but with my current 5800x cpu i tried three ram kits dual ranks and single ranks tight and loose timing nothing work hwinfo keep spitting errors on idle and i start pulling my hair with cold boots only defult 2133 ram speeds is stable for me even with the latest update f31j bios.


Ok so it isnt just me having a million problems with these boards.


----------



## nievz

wirx said:


> I tried Precision overdrive and curve optimizer today, got quite good numbers I think -
> Settings were PT 500W, TDC 240A, EDC 240A, Two best cores were -10 and other -20, CPU boost override +100Mhz
> CB20 multi test temp about 80c with AIO cooler, all core boost til 70c remains 4.6Ghz, after that 4.55Ghz, single core spikes 5075Mhz
> View attachment 2467169
> 
> 
> I was quite happy with results and hopes were high that games are now litlebit faster. But after testing most CPU demanding/depending games like Tombrider, Watchdogs and NFS Heat, found out that they were slower than All core 4.7Ghz overclock. Tombrider benchmark -10fps and Watchdogs -2fps. MSI 3090 was exactly same settings as 4.7Ghz all-core. Also Portroyal and Timespy Extreme were litlebit lower. Because todays games don´t use only one core, they use at least 3-4, some 10 or more if CPU has so many ofcoors. Only realy old or simple games use 1 core, but in those FPS is more than enough either way.
> So i loaded [email protected] all core overclock back, and it's quiter also, so win-win.
> View attachment 2467171
> 
> Here are CPU-z links
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AMD Ryzen 9 5900X @ 4598.93 MHz - CPU-Z VALIDATOR
> 
> 
> [9dmcqm] Validated Dump by Anonymous (2020-11-29 14:53:42) - MB: Gigabyte X570 AORUS MASTER - RAM: 32768 MB
> 
> 
> 
> 
> valid.x86.fr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AMD Ryzen 9 5900X @ 4698.9 MHz - CPU-Z VALIDATOR
> 
> 
> [thmfkf] Validated Dump by Anonymous (2020-11-29 21:33:46) - MB: Gigabyte X570 AORUS MASTER - RAM: 32768 MB
> 
> 
> 
> 
> valid.x86.fr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And with F31L IF2000/IF1800 are same whea errors what were K, J, etc. But no crashes.


Were you monitoring your clocks while in game? With -25 CO all cores, +0mhz i’m always between 4.75-4.850 in CPU demanding games and my fps are higher compared to my 4.7 static OC.


----------



## nievz

Last-Rights said:


> Ok so it isnt just me having a million problems with these boards.


My settings without whea errors at 3800 are
1.112 vsoc, vsoc llc auto
900vddp, ccd and IOD
1.52 dram


----------



## Last-Rights

nievz said:


> My settings without whea errors at 3800 are
> 1.112 vsoc, vsoc llc auto
> 900vddp, ccd and IOD
> 1.52 dram


I appreciate the info. I'm not having WHEA errors tho. I'm getting different results with the same bios settings lol. I finally have started having success with the CO scaler but if I touch the voltage at all it just goes full blown chaos. With the same settings I get completely different results if I change the voltage from normal or auto to a manual voltage.


----------



## nievz

Last-Rights said:


> I appreciate the info. I'm not having WHEA errors tho. I'm getting different results with the same bios settings lol. I finally have started having success with the CO scaler but if I touch the voltage at all it just goes full blown chaos. With the same settings I get completely different results if I change the voltage from normal or auto to a manual voltage.


Sorry meant to reply to @dr.Rafi lol

I think I had the same result touching vcore voltage. I just stay on auto and use LLC to stabilize my curve settings.


----------



## gogx

New F31l bios on gigabyte website...is it anny diferent than that one on TT forums? The one on TT forums gives me Whea errors at xmp settings...3600/1800


----------



## Dyngsur

gogx said:


> New F31l bios on gigabyte website...is it anny diferent than that one on TT forums? The one on TT forums gives me Whea errors at xmp settings...3600/1800


Yeah gives you Whea errors all the time, F31K have worked best for me so far with my 5900x, Negative 15 on Curve Optimizer

The 5900x wont do negativ 20 or 25. I guess 5900x vs 5800x is that 5900x needs more voltage to work.


----------



## ryouiki

gogx said:


> New F31l bios on gigabyte website...is it anny diferent than that one on TT forums? The one on TT forums gives me Whea errors at xmp settings...3600/1800


For the X570 Master at least, the two BIOS files are identical.


----------



## Semiconductor15

Semiconductor15 said:


> x570 Aorus Master stuck on blinking clear cmos
> 
> Hi, up until yesterday I was perfectly fine with my system (listed below) doing stuff as always. While I was playing a game system just shut down completely no sign of life even on/off button led on mobo (which stays lit while the system is turned off) was gone. I tried to restart nothing happened. I did some googling and tried stuff like unplugging psu and all the cables from the mobo, clearing cmos, taking off the cmos battery, waiting for a while and such but no result.
> 
> After all these, I am stuck in a state that just clear cmos button blinking nothing else. As a last resort, I tried q flash plus thing. I took off everything from the mobo all the cables, cpu, gpu, ram, ssd, etc.
> Just plugged the 24pin and 8pin power cable and plugged a USB on the white USB port on rear IO (as instructed in manual with the right file name and USB format etc. btw I downloaded the latest bios version which is currently F30). When I turned the power on, the same thing just blinking clear cmos button and q flash plus button also does not do anything.
> 
> It would be perfect if someone can helped in desperation right now.
> 
> 1kVA online UPS
> x570 Aorus Master (at bios version F11 at the time of failure)
> Ryzen 3950x
> Nvidia Quadro 4000 ( yes I do play games on quadro)
> G.skill 64GB 3600MHz
> Corsair h150i
> Corsair hx850i
> Corsair fans 4x120mm
> Samsung Evo 970


Hi everyone, it has been a while but my problem is solved at last. I am letting you know just in case there is some having the similar issues.

I tried literally everything to fix the problem but nothing worked at the end I have shipped the mobo to local service of Gigabyte under guarantee. They took a look at it and informed me that it is a faulty or malfunctioning capacitors that killed the board. They have replaced the capacitors and right now it works like a champ.

As far as I understand from our conversations with the service this particular Aorus Master mobos (rev. 1.0 versions at least) is somehow problematic that's why right now rev. 1.1 and rev. 1.2 versions of them so if you are in the market for this mobo I suggest you to check the revision version.


----------



## LionAlonso

Dyngsur said:


> Yeah gives you Whea errors all the time, F31K have worked best for me so far with my 5900x, Negative 15 on Curve Optimizer
> 
> The 5900x wont do negativ 20 or 25. I guess 5900x vs 5800x is that 5900x needs more voltage to work.


mine can do -15 two best cores and -20 on the other 10.
U can try it yourself


----------



## Dyngsur

LionAlonso said:


> mine can do -15 two best cores and -20 on the other 10.
> U can try it yourself


How do you check the best cores? Easiest way


----------



## Kryptonic83

Dyngsur said:


> How do you check the best cores? Easiest way


Ryzen master software


----------



## PowerK

What do you guys do with your board and CPU?  I've never seen a single WHEA error on this board (X570 Xtreme). Whatever I do with it, it either POST or doesn't. If it posts, test either fails with an error or reboots. (if it does not pass) No WHEA errors. BIOS F31e,j,k nothing.

On Intel platform that I've been used to over the last decade, WHEA errors were a good sign. It meant 'close to stability' just need bit more fine tuning (ie. voltage).


----------



## Streetdragon

PowerK said:


> What do you guys do with your board and CPU?  I've never seen a single WHEA error on this board (X570 Xtreme). Whatever I do with it, it either POST or doesn't. If it posts, test either fails with an error or reboots. (if it does not pass) No WHEA errors. BIOS F31e,j,k nothing.
> 
> On Intel platform that I've been used to over the last decade, WHEA errors were a good sign. It meant 'close to stability' just need bit more fine tuning (ie. voltage).


maybe its a problem with zen3? I can boot or not with my zen2. Or get a reboot after some hours of gaming. No 3800 for me.....


----------



## Dyngsur

Kryptonic83 said:


> Ryzen master software


If C2 and C9 is my best cores, what counts as core 2 in bios? starts from core 0 in bios and not 1.


----------



## nievz

Dyngsur said:


> How do you check the best cores? Easiest way











AMD Clarifies "Best Cores" vs "Preferred Cores" Discrepancies For Ryzen CPUs







www.anandtech.com





Ryzen Master just shows you Windows preferred cores and not necessarily the best(see article from Anandtech). I found out about this while tuning curve - the second best core that RM was showing was actually my worst. I was only able to stabilize that particular core by adding more voltage via CO.


----------



## Mullcom

nievz said:


> AMD Clarifies "Best Cores" vs "Preferred Cores" Discrepancies For Ryzen CPUs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.anandtech.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ryzen Master just shows you Windows preferred cores and not necessarily the best(see article from Anandtech). I found out about this while tuning curve - the second best core that RM was showing was actually my worst. I was only able to stabilize that particular core by adding more voltage via CO.


I want some more info about this. Trying to learn .. whare are settings in bios and so on. Pleas.

Skickat från min SM-G973F via Tapatalk


----------



## Dyngsur

nievz said:


> AMD Clarifies "Best Cores" vs "Preferred Cores" Discrepancies For Ryzen CPUs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.anandtech.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ryzen Master just shows you Windows preferred cores and not necessarily the best(see article from Anandtech). I found out about this while tuning curve - the second best core that RM was showing was actually my worst. I was only able to stabilize that particular core by adding more voltage via CO.


Okay but can you explain what you did to see the best cores? If Ryzen Master aint showing it properly I mean.


----------



## Mullcom

Dyngsur said:


> Okay but can you explain what you did to see the best cores? If Ryzen Master aint showing it properly I mean.


The discrepancy that’s been discussed by the community in recent weeks, and that’s been prevalent since the launch of the Ryzen 3000 series in July, is that in the majority of situations and setups, the actual CPU cores that are being loaded in the operating system under single-threaded or lightly threaded workloads mostly never matched the best CPU cores as reported by Ryzen Master. This can be seen with any generic monitoring utility such as the task manager.

Skickat från min SM-G973F via Tapatalk


----------



## PowerK

Streetdragon said:


> maybe its a problem with zen3? I can boot or not with my zen2. Or get a reboot after some hours of gaming. No 3800 for me.....


I don't think so. I'm using 5950X.


----------



## nievz

Dyngsur said:


> Okay but can you explain what you did to see the best cores? If Ryzen Master aint showing it properly I mean.


I set all my cores to -25, +75mhz, crashed, set core 0 to -10, crashed, set core 0 back to -25 and core 1 to -10, crashed, and so on until it didn't crash anymore when I got to core 6.


----------



## Dyngsur

nievz said:


> I set all my cores to -25, +75mhz, crashed, set core 0 to -10, crashed, set core 0 back to -25 and core 1 to -10, crashed, and so on until it didn't crash anymore when I got to core 6.


okay so you have 1 core @ -10 with 75 mhz and rest -25?

I feel I dont understand how the curve optimiser works yet, havent fiddle to much yet


----------



## nievz

Dyngsur said:


> okay so you have 1 core @ -10 with 75 mhz and rest -25?
> 
> I feel I dont understand how the curve optimiser works yet, havent fiddle to much yet


Correct but I got an error in R20 on my third run so I had to lower core 7 to -10 as well making two cores at -10 and the rest -25. However, in doing that, my achievable clocks in Warzone and BFV lowered. So I'm testing 7 cores at -25 with one core at -10, +50mhz right now.


----------



## LionAlonso

nievz said:


> Correct but I got an error in R20 on my third run so I had to lower core 7 to -10 as well making two cores at -10 and the rest -25. However, in doing that, my achievable clocks in Warzone and BFV lowered. So I'm testing 7 cores at -25 with one core at -10, +50mhz right now.


How much is your effective clock at warzone (because that is the important one)?
I have my 5900X at -15 two best cores and -20 others, just for comparison.


----------



## nievz

LionAlonso said:


> How much is your effective clock at warzone (because that is the important one)?
> I have my 5900X at -15 two best cores and -20 others, just for comparison.


With my current setting, between 4750 and 4825. I see I'm mostly at 4775 and 4800 all cores. What about yours?


----------



## LionAlonso

nievz said:


> With my current setting, between 4750 and 4825. I see I'm mostly at 4775 and 4800 all cores. What about yours?


Thats impossible for effective clock, warzone never use 12 cores fully loaded.
That has to be the core clock, take a look at effective one in HWINFO, thats the important one

Edit: There is a better way of testing ur cpu, just download 3dmark and do a timespy run, then check ur cpu score, here is mine:
NVIDIA GeForce RTX 3080 video card benchmark result - AMD Ryzen 9 5900X,Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd. X570 AORUS MASTER (3dmark.com)


----------



## Dyngsur

nievz said:


> Correct but I got an error in R20 on my third run so I had to lower core 7 to -10 as well making two cores at -10 and the rest -25. However, in doing that, my achievable clocks in Warzone and BFV lowered. So I'm testing 7 cores at -25 with one core at -10, +50mhz right now.


yeah but how do you know what the best cores is?


----------



## nievz

LionAlonso said:


> Thats impossible for effective clock, warzone never use 12 cores fully loaded.
> That has to be the core clock, take a look at effective one in HWINFO, thats the important one


Ah sorry I see what you meant. My effective clocks are lower than my core clocks. Around 4.6 but i don't see the effective clock the way I think you're thinking when playing games. I see the effective clock as indication on how heavily the core is loaded. If it was 100% (equal to core clock) like on Cinebench, it won't be anywhere near 4.8. 

But i know my CO tweaks are working because I confirm with the FPS I get.


----------



## MikeS3000

Still tinkering with CO on my 5800x. HWinfo seems to show consistency as to which cores are my 2 best as well as being favored by the OS in single core tasks. I've found that CB20 or CB23 single core is a good test to see if you are remotely stable on your 2 best cores. If you can pass multiple single core runs without erroring then very likely you have a good setup. OCCT large worked for checking all-core load. I had failures in OCCT at -15 on 6 of my cores and -3 on my 2 best. I scaled back to -10 and -3 and I passed an hour. I'm also finding that maybe it isn't a great idea to crank up the core boost to +200. I'm testing again to see if I can run +150 or +175 and use more negative offset. This should net a more stable overclock and may improve benchmark scores for more consistent results.


----------



## nievz

Dyngsur said:


> yeah but how do you know what the best cores is?


I don't know the actual rankings. That'll probably take aenourmous amount of time testing that I'm not willing to do any time soon.😊


----------



## LionAlonso

nievz said:


> Ah sorry I see what you meant. My effective clocks are lower than my core clocks. Around 4.6 but i don't see the effective clock the way I think you're thinking when playing games. I see the effective clock as indication on how heavily the core is loaded. If it was 100% (equal to core clock) like on Cinebench, it won't be anywhere near 4.8.
> 
> But i know my CO tweaks are working because I confirm with the FPS I get.


Thats completely correct, but is a bit of a mess to measure that that way.
And as i said, warzone doesnt load all cores, so a lot of them will be even at idle in effective clocks.
As said is better to do a fast 3DMARK run and take a look at your cpu score.
It takes you 4 min and is far more objective than the other way.


----------



## nievz

LionAlonso said:


> Thats completely correct, but is a bit of a mess to measure that that way.
> And as i said, warzone doesnt load all cores, so a lot of them will be even at idle in effective clocks.
> As said is better to do a fast 3DMARK run and take a look at your cpu score.
> It takes you 4 min and is far more objective than the other way.


I agree thanks for the tip. What is the best test to find CPU score in 3D Mark? I only used PR to test my 3090 OC a couple of months ago.


----------



## Dyngsur

None can help me figure out the best cores or if its a program that shows the best cores?


----------



## PopReference

Dyngsur said:


> None can help me figure out the best cores or if its a program that shows the best cores?


Ryzen master show what core is best the cpu reports it it's self. Hwinfo also labels cores under (per#x/y) you can also watch which core clocks the highest.



Dyngsur said:


> If C2 and C9 is my best cores, what counts as core 2 in bios? starts from core 0 in bios and not 1.


core 1 to 8 is equal to 0 to 7. HWinfo also labels from 0


----------



## LionAlonso

nievz said:


> I agree thanks for the tip. What is the best test to find CPU score in 3D Mark? I only used PR to test my 3090 OC a couple of months ago.


Timespy should be fine


----------



## Last-Rights

I updated to F31L did more harm than good, my FCLK goes to 3800/1900 now but I lost 5% performance single/multi core with the same settings as before the bios and my RGB resets to default after each boot. I'll be rolling back now lol


----------



## MikeS3000

Is the general consensus that F31k is still the best Bios for Ryzen 5000? I have been stable at 1900 fclk with minimal voltage adjustments and no WHEA errors, and can boot 2000 with WHEA errors and no tweaking yet. I don't even know what "L" added in terms of functionality.


----------



## ryouiki

MikeS3000 said:


> I don't even know what "L" added in terms of functionality.


The only note between when they posted 31k and 31l was the addition of "Improve FCLK OC ability", but there is no way of knowing for sure if that was really specific to "L" release or not.


----------



## MyUsername

ryouiki said:


> The only note between when they posted 31k and 31l was the addition of "Improve FCLK OC ability", but there is no way of knowing for sure if that was really specific to "L" release or not.


Whatever this different ABL version that affects FCLK and memory has done the trick, my 3900x is loving it at 1900/3800 not a single whea and it's getting some insane scores with cpu-z, EDC bug nothing special.


----------



## Marius A

Hi everyone i have aorus x570 master, latest bios , windows 2004 fully updated , and i have big connectivity issues on the realtek 2.5gb adapter is unusable with latest driver , just resets itself or completely looses connectivity, i am forced to use the intel one, anyone having connectivity issues with realtek 2.5gb lan adapter? error on event viewer is always the same The network interface "Realtek Gaming 2.5GbE Family Controller" has begun resetting. There will be a momentary disruption in network connectivity while the hardware resets. Reason: The network driver detected that its hardware has stopped responding to commands. This network interface has reset 2 time(s) since it was last initialized.


----------



## Dreams-Visions

Does anyone else have an issue where trying to use the Q-Flash or @BIOS update modes result in a hard system freeze? Auros Master.

I have only ever been able to update my Bios with Q-Flash Plus and I've had it for more than a year.

Before I build out this full open loop, I'd like to know that my motherboard isn't having unique problems. If I need to buy a new motherboard, the time to do it for me is now. Looking for some peace of mind there.


----------



## Ates

Tried the F31L Bios, was able to boot up 2000 FCLK but gave me a ton of WHEA errors.

My old setting that worked on F31J (1900 FCLK) also gave a ton of errors as well.

I reverted back to F31J running 1900 FCLK


----------



## sviru007

Guys does Qflash PLUS work when CPU and other parts are already installed? Or do you have to take everything out?


----------



## MyUsername

Marius A said:


> Hi everyone i have aorus x570 master, latest bios , windows 2004 fully updated , and i have big connectivity issues on the realtek 2.5gb adapter is unusable with latest driver , just resets itself or completely looses connectivity, i am forced to use the intel one, anyone having connectivity issues with realtek 2.5gb lan adapter? error on event viewer is always the same The network interface "Realtek Gaming 2.5GbE Family Controller" has begun resetting. There will be a momentary disruption in network connectivity while the hardware resets. Reason: The network driver detected that its hardware has stopped responding to commands. This network interface has reset 2 time(s) since it was last initialized.


Realtek network adaptors are not the best, they work great when they choose. I was getting intermittent behaviour a while back then switched to the Intel gigabit network and disabled the Realtek one in the bios and never had a network problem since. Realtek audio is fine, network crap.


----------



## MyUsername

sviru007 said:


> Guys does Qflash PLUS work when CPU and other parts are already installed? Or do you have to take everything out?


Yes it'll work with the CPU and memory installed. Take the memory out if you're unsure.


----------



## Netherwind

nievz said:


> Try -20 all cores, pbo OC +25. That should give you nice MC score in the expense of top single core boost - which I don’t think is very important this day and age since games today are multithreaded.


I'll try that buy last time I tried something was -10 on CCD0 and -20 on CCD1 which worked fine while playing WoW but restarted my computer with a WHEA error while installing a small program. About multithreaded games, i fired up Wolcen and damn, that game sure is super heavy on the CPU.



savagebunny said:


> I'll share my CO experience. 5950x -10 all core, +25Mhz. Anything more than 25Mhz worse performance CB15/20/CPU-z etc. -11 is CB15/20 & Geekbench5 stable, but restarts on Geekbench4 leaning towards little voltage. Every 1 point of the curve is 1-3mV. If you use a -10 Neg curve that's about 30mV if its perfect.
> 
> The best settings I found so far for Aorus Ultra via AMD OVERCLOCKING sub-menu
> PBO Enabled
> PBO Limits Motherboard
> Voltage Scalar 2x.
> Offset Mhz 25Mhz


Thanks, I'll try your settings too. True that Offset worsens CB runs slightly.



wirx said:


> I tried Precision overdrive and curve optimizer today, got quite good numbers I think -
> Settings were PT 500W, TDC 240A, EDC 240A, Two best cores were -10 and other -20, CPU boost override +100Mhz
> CB20 multi test temp about 80c with AIO cooler, all core boost til 70c remains 4.6Ghz, after that 4.55Ghz, single core spikes 5075Mhz
> View attachment 2467169
> 
> 
> I was quite happy with results and hopes were high that games are now litlebit faster. But after testing most CPU demanding/depending games like Tombrider, Watchdogs and NFS Heat, found out that they were slower than All core 4.7Ghz overclock. Tombrider benchmark -10fps and Watchdogs -2fps. MSI 3090 was exactly same settings as 4.7Ghz all-core. Also Portroyal and Timespy Extreme were litlebit lower. Because todays games don´t use only one core, they use at least 3-4, some 10 or more if CPU has so many ofcoors. Only realy old or simple games use 1 core, but in those FPS is more than enough either way.
> So i loaded [email protected] all core overclock back, and it's quiter also, so win-win.
> View attachment 2467171
> 
> Here are CPU-z links
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AMD Ryzen 9 5900X @ 4598.93 MHz - CPU-Z VALIDATOR
> 
> 
> [9dmcqm] Validated Dump by Anonymous (2020-11-29 14:53:42) - MB: Gigabyte X570 AORUS MASTER - RAM: 32768 MB
> 
> 
> 
> 
> valid.x86.fr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AMD Ryzen 9 5900X @ 4698.9 MHz - CPU-Z VALIDATOR
> 
> 
> [thmfkf] Validated Dump by Anonymous (2020-11-29 21:33:46) - MB: Gigabyte X570 AORUS MASTER - RAM: 32768 MB
> 
> 
> 
> 
> valid.x86.fr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And with F31L IF2000/IF1800 are same whea errors what were K, J, etc. But no crashes.


Those are one of the best CPU-Z and CB20 scores I've seen so far, you must have a really good chip there.

I used to run my 3800X with an all-core OC which was cooler and generally better than Auto. On the other hand that chip never boosted over 4450Mhz anyway, but you think that potentially loosing 300MHz single-core frequency over improved multi core frequency is OK while running all-core 4,7GHz?


----------



## Kryptonic83

Ates said:


> Tried the F31L Bios, was able to boot up 2000 FCLK but gave me a ton of WHEA errors.
> 
> My old setting that worked on F31J (1900 FCLK) also gave a ton of errors as well.
> 
> I reverted back to F31J running 1900 FCLK


same experience for me, i'm stable on F31J for now at 1900 FCLK


----------



## Kryptonic83

Marius A said:


> Hi everyone i have aorus x570 master, latest bios , windows 2004 fully updated , and i have big connectivity issues on the realtek 2.5gb adapter is unusable with latest driver , just resets itself or completely looses connectivity, i am forced to use the intel one, anyone having connectivity issues with realtek 2.5gb lan adapter? error on event viewer is always the same The network interface "Realtek Gaming 2.5GbE Family Controller" has begun resetting. There will be a momentary disruption in network connectivity while the hardware resets. Reason: The network driver detected that its hardware has stopped responding to commands. This network interface has reset 2 time(s) since it was last initialized.


I lost connection twice using the realtek, have now switched over to the intel adapter, i don't have a 2.5gb switch anyways.


----------



## Marius A

Kryptonic83 said:


> I lost connection twice using the realtek, have now switched over to the intel adapter, i don't have a 2.5gb switch anyways.


ah ok so i am not the only one with issues with realtek 2.5gb network adapter , no matter what settings or driver version or bios i use i have those disconnects when using the realtek network adapter, is a pity you pay premium for aorus x570 master but one adapter is really unusable if you want stable internet connection so you are forced to use the intel one


----------



## wirx

Here


LionAlonso said:


> Thats impossible for effective clock, warzone never use 12 cores fully loaded.
> That has to be the core clock, take a look at effective one in HWINFO, thats the important one
> 
> Edit: There is a better way of testing ur cpu, just download 3dmark and do a timespy run, then check ur cpu score, here is mine:
> NVIDIA GeForce RTX 3080 video card benchmark result - AMD Ryzen 9 5900X,Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd. X570 AORUS MASTER (3dmark.com)



I tried Timespy with Allcore vs PBO + curve.
PBO was wery litle better with room temp, outside Allcore wins - https://www.3dmark.com/compare/spy/15786547/spy/15460660/spy/15463782
But CPU test lasts about 5 seconds, CPU won't go warm with this time and result will be different when GPU is cooler, thats way PC Case will be cooler also.

I also tried different EDC bug with 5900x, tried EDC 1, 5, 10, 12, 20. Best results was with 10. I saw allcore boost 4900Mhz and because of 90c temp it goes down to 4700, so with better cooling than AIO KrakenX73 (quite hard to find better) I will get better results than Allcore. But single core was tricky, after single core start, 2 best cores remain steady 5050Mhz, sadly after about 30-50 sec. All cores goes to 3000Mhz or lower, also CPU voltage drops lower than 1V. After Cinebench restart all thing were back ok, but 30sec later, cores speed drops down again. CPU temp was about 45-50c. I tried disabling C states, what causes EDC10 in real life, so speed was really low. Single core was much more unstable with lower EDC and when more than 10 EDC then, bug doesn't work. Also tried to disabling AMD quiet and lots of other stuff, but cant get stable one core with 5900x and EDC bug.


----------



## prymortal

Marius A said:


> ah ok so i am not the only one with issues with realtek 2.5gb network adapter , no matter what settings or driver version or bios i use i have those disconnects when using the realtek network adapter, is a pity you pay premium for aorus x570 master but one adapter is really unusable if you want stable internet connection so you are forced to use the intel one


Same boat as the others. But to correct you Not a pity, one is clearly for internet usage other is clearly for LAN use. As how many, let alone do you have a 2.5G switch & network? People buy it knowning this, those that don't, get educated quickly via a review. Been this way for years with dual LAN MB's, since Win10 didn't support Teaming, As of now it "kind of does" but very debatable battle trying to team them.


----------



## dr.Rafi

Last-Rights said:


> Ok so it isnt just me having a million problems with these boards.


Ithink not only master have issue read other motherboards brands all similar problem,ithink these 5000 generation Are fast cpu but it seams they missed the cash and the fabric .it can be due to the high temp they running at.


----------



## dr.Rafi

nievz said:


> My settings without whea errors at 3800 are
> 1.112 vsoc, vsoc llc auto
> 900vddp, ccd and IOD
> 1.52 dram


Timings ?Auto?


----------



## ccs86

prymortal said:


> Same boat as the others. But to correct you Not a pity, one is clearly for internet usage other is clearly for LAN use. As how many, let alone do you have a 2.5G switch & network? People buy it knowning this, those that don't, get educated quickly via a review. Been this way for years with dual LAN MB's, since Win10 didn't support Teaming, As of now it "kind of does" but very debatable battle trying to team them.


What does that even mean?

Are you really suggesting that the "proper" use of these adapters is to have the 2.5G hooked up to a LAN with no internet access, and then run a second LAN with your internet, on the Intel adapter? Lol

There is nothing about 2.5G that should make it any less reliable for your active internet connection. The pity is that Realtek's implementation apparently drops the ball somewhere.

Sent from my Pixel 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## PopReference

ccs86 said:


> What does that even mean?
> 
> Are you really suggesting that the "proper" use of these adapters is to have the 2.5G hooked up to a LAN with no internet access, and then run a second LAN with your internet, on the Intel adapter? Lol
> 
> There is nothing about 2.5G that should make it any less reliable for your active internet connection. The pity is that Realtek's implementation apparently drops the ball somewhere.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 4 using Tapatalk


I think it has to do with internet speeds from the ISP, saturation a 1G line is more then most can handle. While hooking up a connection is in a local network is easier, though don't think you can use both lan ports at the same time.

Some people with a good fiber connection can probably use 2,5 even though 10 has been around longer.


----------



## ccs86

I'm saying that most people dump their internet into their LAN, to serve all wired devices. Why wouldn't you want to connect your computer via the faster network adapter, assuming you have some 2.5G hardware on your LAN?



Sent from my Pixel 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## PopReference

ccs86 said:


> I'm saying that most people dump their internet into their LAN, to serve all wired devices. Why wouldn't you want to connect your computer via the faster network adapter, assuming you have some 2.5G hardware on your LAN?
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 4 using Tapatalk


Okay, I get it.


----------



## Encidia_KOR

X570 Aorus Xtreme USB Thumb drive.
It's formatted by cdfs, and right click format doesn't work at all, also doesn't work with diskpart, partition tools. How do I format this thing? It looks shabby that I want to use it as put some bios and profiles. plz need some help


----------



## Tantawi

MyUsername said:


> Whatever this different ABL version that affects FCLK and memory has done the trick, my 3900x is loving it at 1900/3800 not a single whea and it's getting some insane scores with cpu-z, EDC bug nothing special.
> View attachment 2467270


Wow... can you share your EDC bug values? I wanna copy them and try


----------



## Dyngsur

PopReference said:


> Ryzen master show what core is best the cpu reports it it's self. Hwinfo also labels cores under (per#x/y) you can also watch which core clocks the highest.
> 
> 
> core 1 to 8 is equal to 0 to 7. HWinfo also labels from 0


Okey thanks a lot, i got 2 cores @-10 and rest minus 25

Dunno if I could run just 1 core @-10 and rest minus 25

It seems that the Curve Optimiser is kinda strange atm, and the new bios 31L gives a lot of errors, dunno why. So 31K works best for me atm, someone else seen all errors that 31L bios gives?


----------



## Dyngsur

Done some tinkering, with negative values etc. This is what I achieved so far.


----------



## MyUsername

Dyngsur said:


> Done some tinkering, with negative values etc. This is what I achieved so far.


 Good God man, are you running LN2 to get 4.65 on all core? Holy crap 😲


----------



## Dyngsur

MyUsername said:


> Good God man, are you running LN2 to get 4.65 on all core? Holy crap 😲


nope corsair h150 push/pull config  my computer stands near a window, lol


----------



## Frietkot Louis

Dyngsur said:


> nope corsair h150 push/pull config  my computer stands near a window, lol


An open window in Sverige (Sweden) at this time,


Dyngsur said:


> nope corsair h150 push/pull config  my computer stands near a window, lol


Will be 4.8Ghz maybe in a couple of months if you keep the window open during winter in Sverige ;-)


----------



## jigar7

Hello all, I am new to this tread. I was googling around a bit for the idle temps for the 3950X but the numbers are all over the place.

My Config:
CPU: Ryzen 3950X
Mobo: Aorus X570 Master (rev 1.0)
RAM: Gskill Trident Neo Z (3600C16D-32GTZR)
nVME: Crucial 1TB
SSD: Samsung EVO 850 1TB
GPU: Zotac GTX 1080Ti
PSU: Corsair RM1000x
AIO: Kraken X53 top mount push config
Chassis: Phanteks Enthoo 719
Fans: 4 x Noctua (2000rpm pwm) 120mm front intake, 1 x Noctua 140mm (1200rpm) bottom intake, 2 x 120mm (1500rpm AIO) top exhaust, 1 x Noctua 140mm (2000rpm pwm) back exhaust

I have tried tinkering with Ryzen master but could not get a fairly stable overclock by lowering the voltages so switched to using the OC tuner by gigabyte. I am kind of a noob when it comes to OC. OC Tuner gave an all core 3.7Ghz OC where my idle temps were 38-41C. Recently Gigabyte dropped a OC tuner update, which gives me an all core OC of 4.1Ghz but runs fairly warmer at 44-50C. And the temps keep jumping by 5C, similar to the default Ryzen clock at 4.7Ghz where the temps jumped from 50-55C. I really curse myself for updating to the new OC Tuner app, will mostly go back to the older one which gave me stable temps at the cost of lower performance. I've jumped from intel i7 2600k to ryzen 3950x recently so such high idle temps scare me.

Plus since this is a massive case, I assume the positive pressure is just not enough, could mount 4 more 120mm fans on the side but am a little cash strapped at the moment. Any suggestions would help. 

My rig also completely freezes once in two weeks at initial boot up once in windows, but that might be due to the NZXT + Gigabyte + Razer start up apps which I have managed to delay at start up with Startup Delayer. I just wish Gigabyte would invest more in giving at least some functional and visually appealing apps. Asus is almost there, but their mid/top tier X570 boards were more expensive than the AORUS master. 

Thank you. Stay Safe.


----------



## Dyngsur

jigar7 said:


> g with Ryzen master but could not get a fairly stable overclock by lowering the voltages so switched to using the OC tuner by





Frietkot Louis said:


> An open window in Sverige (Sweden) at this time,
> 
> Will be 4.8Ghz maybe in a couple of months if you keep the window open during winter in Sverige ;-)


haha yeah 
kinda funny to see the scores raise lol!

well gonna tinker some more with this, dunno for example if I need 2 cores @-10 or if its enough with 1. Haven´t tried it yet, but so far I am impressed of the computer.


----------



## velikovsky

I'm late to the party! Anyone have a link to F31J and/or F31K??


----------



## Ohim

Tried F31L and it breaks my mem OC .. gives me tons of WHEA errors with basically the same settings.

F31K download link for 7 days - X570AORUSELITE.F31k


----------



## Marius A

This doesnt make any sense for me as well, i bought this motherboard and i want all connections to be able to function without any issues, and ive put the internet connection first on the realtek while the intel was not connected adn then on the intel and the realtek was not connected, intel worked flawlessly realtek always droppes the connection. I didnt just payed for an intel working connection, cause i want to use the intel one for the slower lan to nas connection and use the realtek with my my TP-Link Archer AX11000 2.5gb internet connection.


----------



## Ohim

Since when is Realtek better than Intel at networking ?


----------



## Ohim

velikovsky said:


> I'm late to the party! Anyone have a link to F31J and/or F31K??


Oh ... just noticed that i gave you the Aorus Elite BIOS .. you have the Master !


----------



## MyUsername

Ohim said:


> Since when is Realtek better than Intel at networking ?


Drivers, Intel drivers are just better and Intel make very good networking devices. Realtek years ago were pretty bad with their drivers, hardware side of things was okay but that's useless if the software is buggy, they have improved a lot since then but still they've got room for improvement. The realtek 2.5 gbe is probably best suited for lan rather than internet as it's got better bandwidth and Intel may have better latency for internet.


----------



## velikovsky

Ohim said:


> Oh ... just noticed that i gave you the Aorus Elite BIOS .. you have the Master !


Ha! No harm done... It's my bad for not specifying Master 

So, got my 5800X yesterday and F31L is terrible. Anyone can share F31J and/or F31K??


----------



## awaybreaktoday

J bios is here, replace letter with version you want


https://download.gigabyte.com/FileList/BIOS/mb_bios_x570-aorus-master_f31j.zip


----------



## awaybreaktoday

I have had to go back to J, K and L too many issues........


----------



## Dhoulmagus

Is this a known issue and I'm just late to the party:


My 3700x rig (x570 aorus pro wifi, 2x16GB G.skill 3600 hynix D) has been crashing relentlessly for over a year now but I haven't had time to really deal with it. Fully stress test stable, memtest stable, drives stable, but endless crashes while browsing or idling. Changing power plans / changing chipset drivers makes no difference. Reformatting no difference. Due to that it's basically just become my backup PC while I slave away on an ancient bulldozer system.

I found "timmy joe pc tech" video where he shows that his review sample 3700x would crash constantly on any gigabyte board but work fine with any other brand. From the comments I saw a few folks conclude that it was a voltage issue.. sure enough I've disabled c-states and jacked load line calibration and I've been rock solid stable for over a week. This is not a review sample but the board and CPU were launch day purchases.

IIRC it was stable when I first built it but after the first bios update it became increasingly unstable, by the time F30 came around I would crash 10-20 times a day -- this includes with default bios and PBO off.

Has been a very disappointing rig to own overall, especially after dropping $200+ on the motherboard. Glad it seems to be stable now but damn, figured I better write this down incase anybody else in the universe still has the same issue.


----------



## Yuke

Dhoulmagus said:


> Is this a known issue and I'm just late to the party:
> 
> 
> My 3700x rig (x570 aorus pro wifi, 2x16GB G.skill 3600 hynix D) has been crashing relentlessly for over a year now but I haven't had time to really deal with it. Fully stress test stable, memtest stable, drives stable, but endless crashes while browsing or idling. Changing power plans / changing chipset drivers makes no difference. Reformatting no difference. Due to that it's basically just become my backup PC while I slave away on an ancient bulldozer system.
> 
> I found "timmy joe pc tech" video where he shows that his review sample 3700x would crash constantly on any gigabyte board but work fine with any other brand. From the comments I saw a few folks conclude that it was a voltage issue.. sure enough I've disabled c-states and jacked load line calibration and I've been rock solid stable for over a week. This is not a review sample but the board and CPU were launch day purchases.
> 
> IIRC it was stable when I first built it but after the first bios update it became increasingly unstable, by the time F30 came around I would crash 10-20 times a day -- this includes with default bios and PBO off.
> 
> Has been a very disappointing rig to own overall, especially after dropping $200+ on the motherboard. Glad it seems to be stable now but damn, figured I better write this down incase anybody else in the universe still has the same issue.


Thats what i said three pages ago but finally someone else to confirm. 

I run +0.05V offset with LLC5 now and every single problem that i have ever had after upgrading to F30+ BIOS is gone.

I am finally able to go back to healthy SOC voltages, my RAM timings are tight again. I don't know if my CPU will survive it but my temps are not even close to being an issue.

Later BIOS versions are not optimized for trash tier early adopter Zen2 SKUs anymore. All Zen3 are overachievers...imho whatever voltage logic they have in later AGESA ****s with early Zen2 CPUs.

I remember with early BIOS version that the voltage went up to 1.55V with PBO2....now i have to put +0.05V offset to get 1.575V PBO2 peaks. So in theory, +0.025 offset with LLC4 should work, too.


----------



## Dhoulmagus

Yuke said:


> Thats what i said three pages ago but finally someone else to confirm.
> 
> I run +0.05V offset with LLC5 now and every single problem that i have ever had after upgrading to F30+ BIOS is gone.
> 
> I am finally able to go back to healthy SOC voltages, my RAM timings are tight again. I don't know if my CPU will survive it but my temps are not even close to being an issue.
> 
> Later BIOS versions are not optimized for trash tier early adopter Zen2 SKUs anymore. All Zen3 are overachievers...imho whatever voltage logic they have in later AGESA ****s with early Zen2 CPUs.
> 
> I remember with eary BIOS version that the voltage went up to 1.55V with PBO2....now i have to put +0.05V offset to get 1.575V PBO peaks. So in theory, +0.025 offset with LLC4 should work, too.


Glad you figured this out too... I would imagine gigabyte is aware of this by now?? I do plan to eventually upgrade to a better CPU in another 6-12 months but I find it pretty comical that we have to resort to manual voltages just to run a $339? CPU.

I too had completely given up on memory overclocking / IF overclocking due to the massive instability.. so I guess I can give that a shot later on today and actually squeeze a bit more out of this system.


----------



## Yuke

Dhoulmagus said:


> Glad you figured this out too... I would imagine gigabyte is aware of this by now?? I do plan to eventually upgrade to a better CPU in another 6-12 months but I find it pretty comical that we have to resort to manual voltages just to run a $339? CPU.
> 
> I too had completely given up on memory overclocking / IF overclocking due to the massive instability.. so I guess I can give that a shot later on today and actually squeeze a bit more out of this system.


I agree 100% but then again, maybe its our fault that we changed to a BIOS optimised for Zen3. I always upgraded because it said "better memory support" additionally.

I also wanted to wait another 6 months before upgrading...but maybe i have to do it earlier, if my CPU degrades. Thankfully i would have a use for it in my Emulation rig.


----------



## panni

Marius A said:


> Hi everyone i have aorus x570 master, latest bios , windows 2004 fully updated , and i have big connectivity issues on the realtek 2.5gb adapter is unusable with latest driver , just resets itself or completely looses connectivity, i am forced to use the intel one, anyone having connectivity issues with realtek 2.5gb lan adapter? error on event viewer is always the same The network interface "Realtek Gaming 2.5GbE Family Controller" has begun resetting. There will be a momentary disruption in network connectivity while the hardware resets. Reason: The network driver detected that its hardware has stopped responding to commands. This network interface has reset 2 time(s) since it was last initialized.












You've posted exactly the same in the Unify thread. Do you have both boards and Realtek problems on both?


----------



## nievz

Dhoulmagus said:


> Is this a known issue and I'm just late to the party:
> 
> 
> My 3700x rig (x570 aorus pro wifi, 2x16GB G.skill 3600 hynix D) has been crashing relentlessly for over a year now but I haven't had time to really deal with it. Fully stress test stable, memtest stable, drives stable, but endless crashes while browsing or idling. Changing power plans / changing chipset drivers makes no difference. Reformatting no difference. Due to that it's basically just become my backup PC while I slave away on an ancient bulldozer system.
> 
> I found "timmy joe pc tech" video where he shows that his review sample 3700x would crash constantly on any gigabyte board but work fine with any other brand. From the comments I saw a few folks conclude that it was a voltage issue.. sure enough I've disabled c-states and jacked load line calibration and I've been rock solid stable for over a week. This is not a review sample but the board and CPU were launch day purchases.
> 
> IIRC it was stable when I first built it but after the first bios update it became increasingly unstable, by the time F30 came around I would crash 10-20 times a day -- this includes with default bios and PBO off.
> 
> Has been a very disappointing rig to own overall, especially after dropping $200+ on the motherboard. Glad it seems to be stable now but damn, figured I better write this down incase anybody else in the universe still has the same issue.


I used to have a 3700x on an MSI B450 Tomahawk Max. I found out pretty early on that I had to run + offset on my voltage when PBO is enabled. This doesn't seem to be isolated to Gigabyte boards.


----------



## Last-Rights

Dyngsur said:


> Done some tinkering, with negative values etc. This is what I achieved so far.
> View attachment 2467347
> View attachment 2467348


Hey awesome scores! What are your VRM, vcore voltage and what PBO settings in bios? I'm still getting terrible scores on my aorus master/5950x made some improvement but still 629 R20 single and sub 10000 multi. Really could use some help optimizing the bios settings to get performance. With default setting I get 667 in CPUz single thread. I've noticed my cores will not boost but for a second and never holds the boost I got 2 cores that go to 5125mhz 2 others that do 5050mhz but it wont hold the boost even with 60c temps. So confused. I installed the latest ryzen chipset driver and I dont have the ryzen power plan options. Could that be the problem? I've uninstalled and reinstalled the chipset drivers and ryzen master still doesn't show up in the windows power plan section.


----------



## Dyngsur

Last-Rights said:


> Hey awesome scores! What are your VRM, vcore voltage and what PBO settings in bios? I'm still getting terrible scores on my aorus master/5950x made some improvement but still 629 R20 single and sub 10000 multi. Really could use some help optimizing the bios settings to get performance. With default setting I get 667 in CPUz single thread. I've noticed my cores will not boost but for a second and never holds the boost I got 2 cores that go to 5125mhz 2 others that do 5050mhz but it wont hold the boost even with 60c temps. So confused. I installed the latest ryzen chipset driver and I dont have the ryzen power plan options. Could that be the problem? I've uninstalled and reinstalled the chipset drivers and ryzen master still doesn't show up in the windows power plan section.



vcore = auto
vsoc=1.1
dram=1.5

3800Mhz, FCLK 1900 15/14/14/14/28/42 TRFC 245 (128ns) with zentimings 1.2.1

VDDG 1150
VDDP1000

PBO = motherboard

Curve optimiser -15 on 2 best cores and rest -50

+100 mhz

Scalar auto

Thermal auto

LLC vcore auto
LLC vsoc high


----------



## Last-Rights

lol -50 scalar do you mean -5? There is 0% chance any cpu would boot with a -50...I tried these settings (-5 instead of -50) performance was worse than default settings


----------



## Xaris

Is there a good guide floating around on best way to use Curve Optimizer and PBO for 5600x's? I'm still on F30e so I dont have the feature yet, but planning on installing F30j (that's the best latest stable one for DRAM overclocking right? Right now I'm just using Auto-OC setting from Ryzen Master but it seems like I can do better since my temps are fine with a FUMA2 cooler.

Unrelated but there was some discussion about HPET awhile back. Should that be Enabled or Disabled in Windows with TimerBench? I guess benchmark wise there seemed to be a slight boost to Enabling it when I tried.


----------



## ccs86

Well, count me into the not-happy-with-31L crew...

5900X / X570 Master / 2x32 Ballistix 3600 CL16

With 31J, I was running XMP, PBO: MB Limits, +200, -10 all CO. Almost no WHEA, but I was getting some random reboots, once every couple days (no Windows crash logs written)

With 31L, using those same settings, CB20 was showing slight gains, but WHEA errors stacking up like crazy. Even reverting to PBO:enabled is still throwing a lot of WHEA.

Trying to decide whether it's even worth trying 31K, or if I just revert to 31J for now.

How annoying is it that you have to redo all your fan curves after each flash? Is it safe to load optimized defaults, tweak only the Smart Fan curves, save the profile to a file, and load that profile into a different BIOS revision?


----------



## ccs86

I thought this might be helpful, since all the setting data people post gets scattered throughout the thread, and can have some missing details, so I created a Google Sheet to track settings:









Ryzen / Aorus Settings


Sheet1 CPU,MB,BIOS Revision,RAM,PBO Mode,PBO Scalar,PBO Clock,CO,working/Failing,CB20 Scores,WHEA Errors,Notes 5900X,X570 Master,F31J,2x32 Ballistix 3600 CL16,MB Limits,Auto,150,-10 all,8754 / 576,minimal,Generally very stable. Some random idle reboots though. 5900X,X570 Master,F31L,2x32 Ballist...




docs.google.com





Feel free to add columns for more important settings, this is just a rough framework. It might help us identify patterns on each BIOS revision, of what works and what doesn't.


----------



## Jason_Cruze

I was able to get some nice CB20 scores with my 5600x but unfortunately the Curve optimizer is not matured. On Multi-threaded workloads, the processor can perform at lesser volts but needs some boost in lightly threaded workloads.
Hence application does not crash on CB20 but does so in games. I finally rested with setting CO all cores to -16.










So trying to get the system stable using CO is very difficult and needs work. The lesser the temps the boost clock will hold longer, Even a single digit temperature increase can cause you to lose boost clocks up to 150Mhz.


----------



## ryouiki

ccs86 said:


> How annoying is it that you have to redo all your fan curves after each flash? Is it safe to load optimized defaults, tweak only the Smart Fan curves, save the profile to a file, and load that profile into a different BIOS revision?


From my experience this will not work, it will just refuse to load profile at least for different revision. I ended up just using external fan controllers anyway, because I had a number of issues where certain fan header would not give fan enough voltage to startup after resuming from sleep.


----------



## jamexman

So I updated my bios for my Aorus Master to F31l and I don't see the Re-size bar option for AMD Smart Access Memory support in the bios anywhere. Anyone has found it?


----------



## Dyngsur

Last-Rights said:


> lol -50 scalar do you mean -5? There is 0% chance any cpu would boot with a -50...I tried these settings (-5 instead of -50) performance was worse than default settings


yeah -50


----------



## Jason_Cruze

Dyngsur said:


> yeah -50


Have you checked stability or is it just for benching?


----------



## Dyngsur

Jason_Cruze said:


> Have you checked stability or is it just for benching?


I have not have the time to check stability 100%, but I guess its not 100% stable.
Something is strange with bios updates, they aint working good at the moment, hope Gigabyte fix it.


----------



## Jason_Cruze

Dyngsur said:


> I have not have the time to check stability 100%, but I guess its not 100% stable.
> Something is strange with bios updates, they aint working good at the moment, hope Gigabyte fix it.


Ok, It is not stable for me when I did 30 negative for non- best cores and 15 for the best 2 but I could do benchmarks.
In gaming it will cause instant crash as the same boost clocks cannot be achieved by all the cores with the given negative offset.


----------



## Dyngsur

Jason_Cruze said:


> Ok, It is not stable for me when I did 30 negative for non- best cores and 15 for the best 2 but I could do benchmarks.
> In gaming it will cause instant crash as the same boost clocks cannot be achieved by all the cores with the given negative offset.


Yeah, feel the same, think we need new chipset drivers, new bios and some tweaks so its stable with gpu aswell when gaming.


----------



## Dyngsur

Jason_Cruze said:


> Ok, It is not stable for me when I did 30 negative for non- best cores and 15 for the best 2 but I could do benchmarks.
> In gaming it will cause instant crash as the same boost clocks cannot be achieved by all the cores with the given negative offset.


I am tryin -15 on my 2 best cores and rest -25 
PBO Scalar Auto
300/230/205
+100Mhz

Gonna fiddle some more, I got an RX5700XT card for now and maybe new driver will help with stability in games, but dunno. I feel the computer is living a own life atm, sometimes it works for hours and sometimes it just reboots, dunno if its memory thats ****ing up with the new bios or if its something else.
My memory settings worked flawless with my 3900xt so I guess its bios or something else


----------



## stasio

F31n.....Agesa 1.1.0.0 *D* and fix random reboots.

(Last post on TT forum, problem with uploading)


----------



## dansi

stasio said:


> F31n.....Agesa 1.1.0.0 *D* and fix random reboots.
> 
> (Last post on TT forum, problem with uploading)


Not sure it make sense for Gigabyte to throw out so many beta bios in quick succession. 
I think users are sick of flashing, re-inputting bios values, at the same time, not sure enough time to field test them.

What is wrong with this Amd Agesa? Why so hard for Amd and their partners to get a simple working bios out? Zen3 is out for almost a month.


----------



## stasio

dansi said:


> Not sure it make sense for Gigabyte to throw out so many beta bios in quick succession.
> I think users are sick of flashing, re-inputting bios values, at the same time, not sure enough time to field test them.
> 
> What is wrong with this Amd Agesa? Why so hard for Amd and their partners to get a simple working bios out? Zen3 is out for almost a month.


I just announcing, nobody forcing to flash.
Even, I wont to do now.......here....


----------



## Geicher

I really appreciate the fast incremental updates & communication from Gigabyte! Way better than having to wait weeks for updates, especially when the current versions are mostly broken for a lot of users. (Myself included, couldn't find any stable BIOS version so far, but maybe 31n will fix my random reboots?!.)


----------



## Nicked_Wicked

dansi said:


> Not sure it make sense for Gigabyte to throw out so many beta bios in quick succession.
> I think users are sick of flashing, re-inputting bios values, at the same time, not sure enough time to field test them.
> 
> What is wrong with this Amd Agesa? Why so hard for Amd and their partners to get a simple working bios out? Zen3 is out for almost a month.


This has been the case for the Zen 2 release as well, I think it has more to do with AMD’s chaotic AGESA delivery to manufacturers rather than the manufacturers themselves who try to get the chipset working the way AMD intended.


----------



## Dyngsur

stasio said:


> F31n.....Agesa 1.1.0.0 *D* and fix random reboots.
> 
> (Last post on TT forum, problem with uploading)


When will the new bios be uploaded? 

Best Regards Johan


----------



## psychomantium

Dyngsur said:


> When will the new bios be uploaded?
> 
> Best Regards Johan


I already downloaded mine from TT. 
Also, my smart fan menu freezes in L and N bios... @stasio 

Sent from my AC2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Nicked_Wicked

Dyngsur said:


> When will the new bios be uploaded?
> 
> Best Regards Johan


It’s already posted, check the last page on the TT forum.


----------



## Dyngsur

Nicked_Wicked said:


> It’s already posted, check the last page on the TT forum.


Thanks saw that now, gonna try it tonight. Working now so cant do much


----------



## Dyngsur

Would be awesome if the F31N fix random reboots and all, maybe we can tweak the curve optimizer a bit more and get it more stable


----------



## abdulian

stasio said:


> F31n.....Agesa 1.1.0.0 *D* and fix random reboots.
> 
> (Last post on TT forum, problem with uploading)


I am happy to try 31n once available.IDK whgether my commets are even usefull to you @stasio (let me know) or am I just postign garbagge in here but anyway...

Did a 31l test today, major step back vs 31k - just to sum up quickly:

selecting XMP Profile (4000) puts ram into default mode although BIOS is showing that XMP is enabled
4000 / 2000 did not even try
3800 / 1900 auto - loads of WHEA, could not stabilize
3600 / 1800 auto - loads of WHEA, could not stabilize
3600 / 1800 manual timings - loads of WHEA, could not stabilize

Rolled back to 31k.


----------



## psychomantium

Just did a quick pbo +150 maybe (gonna double check) mb -20 and -10 on best cores. 3200 cl16 ram. F31N bios Aorus Master X570. Seems very unstable in BIOS + can't access Smart Fan.


----------



## nievz

Dyngsur said:


> Yeah, feel the same, think we need new chipset drivers, new bios and some tweaks so its stable with gpu aswell when gaming.


I think it's not stable because -50 is too much undervolt. Like the conventional way of overclocking, there's just a certain voltage for a given clock speed that is stable and it varies with each CPU.


----------



## dansi

stasio said:


> I just announcing, nobody forcing to flash.
> Even, I wont to do now.......here....


No i mean what is going on here? 
Not attacking you, it is good that you post here and update us for the latest bios.
It is just unusual to see this happening, a first i seen. Im afraid something is wrong with Amd Aegsa now


----------



## Cata79

I am on 31n, and one improvement I see is that the fans don't spin full speed at every restart. Took them long enough to fix that crap.


----------



## Jason_Cruze

Tested the new beta, still FCLK is buggy and won't post higher clocks. I think the best BETA as of now is f31k for x570 and f11j for B550.


----------



## panni

Quick WHEA BIOS test on AORUS Pro:

F31L: WHEA at 3600/Auto
F31k: no WHEA
F31h: WHEA at 3600/Auto
F31e: no WHEA

On F31k I've experienced a weird reproducible issue with Handbrake/X265 - tasks crash randomly when denoise filters are active. Trying to reproduce this with F31e.


----------



## wirx

Tried F31n and can't get it to boot anything higher than IF1900, tried different voltages, but still nothing. With older bioses I can get 5900x to windows IF2100 and IF2033 was stable, but with WHEA errors. So i'm back in F31L.


----------



## psychomantium

Alright, a bit of more tweaking with the CO.
200mhz - Motherboard limits, auto LLC. Auto Scalar. 3200mhz CL16... 5950X on X570 Aorus Master rev.1. Max temps 86c EK-360 AIO push/pull. F31N bios.
-25 on best cores.
-32 on the rest.


----------



## Jason_Cruze

psychomantium said:


> Alright, a bit of more tweaking with the CO.
> 200mhz - Motherboard limits, auto LLC. Auto Scalar. 3200mhz CL16... 5950X on X570 Aorus Master rev.1. Max temps 86c EK-360 AIO push/pull. F31N bios.
> -25 on best cores.
> -32 on the rest.
> 
> View attachment 2467513


Going lower will fetch you good benchmark scores but will be unstable in lightly threaded workloads. If you want a stable machine then avoid going past -15 but if you want to experiment punch away.


----------



## Lunarage

Right, here we go.

Very common BSOD for me brand new build Aorus X570 Master (now using Bios v31.L) && AMD 5800x
No overclock.

Setup and troubleshooting can be found on AMD Zen3 & Nvidia 3070 Brand new build - BSOD when playing Doom - Page 4 - Windows 10 Forums (tenforums.com)

Is my BSOD down to this flaming Gigabyte bios?? Im not even overclocking ^^

Computer Type: PC/Desktop
System Manufacturer/Model Number: Homemade
OS: Windows 10 20H2
CPU: AMD Ryzen Zen 3 5800x
Motherboard: Gigabyte X570 Aorus Master
Memory: Corsair CMW32GX4M2Z3200C16 Vengeance RGB PRO 2x16GB 3200MHz DDR4
Graphics Card: Gigabyte GeForce RTX 3070 GAMING OC 8G
PSU: Corsair RM750 80 PLUS Gold
Case: MSI MAG Vampiric 010x Black ATX
Cooling: MSI MAG Core Liquid 240R CPU Cooler Radiator
Hard Drives: Gigabyte AORUS 1TB SSD M.2 MVMe PCe Gen4 x2


----------



## Mullcom

stasio said:


> I just announcing, nobody forcing to flash.
> Even, I wont to do now.......here....[emoji99]


You doing well. I hope your manager understand why it's so important that you are here. 

Gigabyte should take this as advantages and use things like this. Many people test because it fun and want to get better scores with the hardware. Use the community to gather information. Only need is to guide them.. in the end you get users that sticks with your brand. 

Skickat från min SM-G973F via Tapatalk


----------



## panni

Lunarage said:


> Right, here we go.
> 
> Very common BSOD for me brand new build Aorus X570 Master (now using Bios v31.L) && AMD 5800x
> No overclock.
> 
> Setup and troubleshooting can be found on AMD Zen3 & Nvidia 3070 Brand new build - BSOD when playing Doom - Page 4 - Windows 10 Forums (tenforums.com)
> 
> Is my BSOD down to this flaming Gigabyte bios?? Im not even overclocking ^^
> 
> Computer Type: PC/Desktop
> System Manufacturer/Model Number: Homemade
> OS: Windows 10 20H2
> CPU: AMD Ryzen Zen 3 5800x
> Motherboard: Gigabyte X570 Aorus Master
> Memory: Corsair CMW32GX4M2Z3200C16 Vengeance RGB PRO 2x16GB 3200MHz DDR4
> Graphics Card: Gigabyte GeForce RTX 3070 GAMING OC 8G
> PSU: Corsair RM750 80 PLUS Gold
> Case: MSI MAG Vampiric 010x Black ATX
> Cooling: MSI MAG Core Liquid 240R CPU Cooler Radiator
> Hard Drives: Gigabyte AORUS 1TB SSD M.2 MVMe PCe Gen4 x2


Please post a screenshot of Zentimings. F31L threw WHEAs at me even at stock settings, I'd try F31e or h.

BTW we're in the same boat as other-motherboard-manufacturer-users right now; AGESA isn't there yet, this isn't limited to Gigabyte.


----------



## Nighthog

stasio said:


> F31n.....Agesa 1.1.0.0 *D* and fix random reboots.
> 
> (Last post on TT forum, problem with uploading)


Thanks for all the updates you provide! 
It's good to see this initiative from you.


----------



## RobJoy

dansi said:


> Not sure it make sense for Gigabyte to throw out so many beta bios in quick succession.
> I think users are sick of flashing, re-inputting bios values, at the same time, not sure enough time to field test them.
> 
> What is wrong with this Amd Agesa? Why so hard for Amd and their partners to get a simple working bios out? Zen3 is out for almost a month.


No one is forcing you to update BIOS every single version they give out.
All you can do is appreciate them doing so and giving you a choice.


----------



## Lunarage

My stock-level timings with bios F31f, h,j,l. ........

Side note, i only installed this BIOS as out of the box, it wouldn't boot up at all

Whats the stable version  ?


----------



## Ohim

Lunarage said:


> My stock-level timings with bios F31f, h,j,l. ........
> 
> Side note, i only installed this BIOS as out of the box, it wouldn't boot up at all
> 
> Whats the stable version  ?


Well many people still try to boot with 1T while their RAM is Double Rank at 32GB ... you need that 2T to boot.


----------



## Mullcom

Ohim said:


> Well many people still try to boot with 1T while their RAM is Double Rank at 32GB ... you need that 2T to boot.


Öhm.. what is the problem with dualrank and 1t? 


Skickat från min SM-G973F via Tapatalk


----------



## psychomantium

Jason_Cruze said:


> Going lower will fetch you good benchmark scores but will be unstable in lightly threaded workloads. If you want a stable machine then avoid going past -15 but if you want to experiment punch away.


Ran fine through Horizon Zero dawn benchmark. Going to reset to default but keep xmp and look at behaviour. 

Sent from my AC2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mullcom

panni said:


> Please post a screenshot of Zentimings. F31L threw WHEAs at me even at stock settings, I'd try F31e or h.
> 
> BTW we're in the same boat as other-motherboard-manufacturer-users right now; AGESA isn't there yet, this isn't limited to Gigabyte.


Memory: Corsair CMW32GX4M2Z3200C16 
This is a bit problematic...

XMP is not tested on amd system I suppose.

If you enable cmp check voltage is sett to 1.35 this don't change aromatic.

One more thing change me timing TRC54 to 56 or 57.

Skickat från min SM-G973F via Tapatalk


----------



## Nighthog

At least all the new updates don't break 3000 series compatibility. All has worked fine on here using those.


----------



## harkinsteven

31n now available. Running at 3733mhz - 1867 IF. No WHEA, no crashing. All good for me. aorus pro and 5800x


----------



## Kha

harkinsteven said:


> 31n now available. Running at 3733mhz - 1867 IF. No WHEA, no crashing. All good for me. aorus pro and 5800x


Try more.


----------



## kundica

Dyngsur said:


> yeah -50


AMD put out documentation last week that 30 is the max. Running 50 might not be doing anything more. I also see some evidence of clock stretching in your CPUZ scores. I have similar scores at a lower clock.

Sent from my GM1917 using Tapatalk


----------



## kazukun

F31n PBO Test


----------



## EniGma1987

stasio said:


> F31n.....Agesa 1.1.0.0 *D* and fix random reboots.
> 
> (Last post on TT forum, problem with uploading)


I see you said in your post on the TT forums:


> Next update.....same changes but the ABL with high fclk.


Does that mean we should _hopefully_ be able to boot at 2000MHz with the coming release of bios F31o? Right now it sucks that so many of us have a hard wall at 1900mhz.


----------



## wirx

Looked today those WHEA errors what keep poping up with IF2000
They come always after exactly 2 minutes and there will be exactly 101 errors each time.
I shut down diagnostic policy service and Event viewer after that stopped logging whea errors, but they still pop up HWinfo. Can't find any information where HWinfo gets WHEA information. One option is that logger only checks every 2 minutes. But before shutting diagnostic policy down, they pop up in Event viewer also every 2 minutes. Even if I made F5 refresh, they come 2 minutes intervals. After that I disabled all USB(even mouse and keyboard), wifi, etc what i can find in BIOS and windows, but errors still pops up.
So mybe somebody knows what windows or motherboard checks every 2 minutes and find out what causes WHEA. I have tried 2 different windows and result is same.


----------



## Jason_Cruze

Can confirm going beyond negative 35 yields in performance loss I think 30 is the sweet spot.

If there was a inbuilt switch to apply 30 negative on heavy workloads and reduce it to 15 with lightly threaded workloads would be so much efficient.

Hope AMD address this in this aspect. I think curve optimizer needs a lot of work.


psychomantium said:


> Ran fine through Horizon Zero dawn benchmark. Going to reset to default but keep xmp and look at behaviour.
> 
> Sent from my AC2003 using Tapatalk


Try highly CPU bound games like civilization, dota 2 it will crash more often, that was my experience anyways.


----------



## Dyngsur

Well F31N aint stable, F31K is the best for me atleast.


----------



## gtz

Decided to give a crack at the X570 Elite and 5800X last night with the latest BIOS. First let say the X570 elite has been my go to board for highish end client builds. Amazon always has them between 169-189 and open box deals as low as 120. I have always been a snob and always used boards more expensive on my main builds but decided to give this a whirl for my main pc since I have put at least 8 of these in client builds. I just tested this on top of its cardboard box and the 5800XT with a cheapo chinese 40 dollar 6 heatpipe cooler and I am blown away. 

All stock, all I did was overclock my ram and infinity fabric to 1900/3800 (I know my ram is stable at 3800 because used settings from previous gen 2 ryzens so did not try to pursue 2000if but will in the future. The 5800x is an impressive piece of silicon, boosting to all core 4.58 ghz and single core to 4.85. Ran cb r20 get an all core score of a little over 6000 and single core at 630. Aida gets me a latancy score of 57ns. My ram is cheapo hynix djr. Can't wait to run this on a custom cooler running a 420mm rad. Will try to atleast push the all core to 4.8-5.0





Ohim said:


> Well many people still try to boot with 1T while their RAM is Double Rank at 32GB ... you need that 2T to boot.


My kit is 32gb double rank and runs 1t fine. Maybe I got lucky.


----------



## Jason_Cruze

EniGma1987 said:


> I see you said in your post on the TT forums:
> 
> 
> Does that mean we should _hopefully_ be able to boot at 2000MHz with the coming release of bios F31o? Right now it sucks that so many of us have a hard wall at 1900mhz.


I hope so my chip does 1967 and boot cycles at 2000. Hope it does the magic number 2100.


Dyngsur said:


> Well F31N aint stable, F31K is the best for me atleast.


Agreed 
F31K best for x570
F11J best for B550 

Both releases based on the same revision and best in FCLK overclocking


----------



## Jason_Cruze

gtz said:


> Decided to give a crack at the X570 Elite and 5800X last night with the latest BIOS. First let say the X570 elite has been my go to board for highish end client builds. Amazon always has them between 169-189 and open box deals as low as 120. I have always been a snob and always used boards more expensive on my main builds but decided to give this a whirl for my main pc since I have put at least 8 of these in client builds. I just tested this on top of its cardboard box and the 5800XT with a cheapo chinese 40 dollar 6 heatpipe cooler and I am blown away.
> 
> All stock, all I did was overclock my ram and infinity fabric to 1900/3800 (I know my ram is stable at 3800 because used settings from previous gen 2 ryzens so did not try to pursue 2000if but will in the future. The 5800x is an impressive piece of silicon, boosting to all core 4.58 ghz and single core to 4.85. Ran cb r20 get an all core score of a little over 6000 and single core at 630. Aida gets me a latancy score of 57ns. My ram is cheapo hynix djr. Can't wait to run this on a custom cooler running a 420mm rad. Will try to atleast push the all core to 4.8-5.0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My kit is 32gb double rank and runs 1t fine. Maybe I got lucky.


I tried mixing RAM kits (Micron Rev E & Hynix CJR) and was able to achieve 3933 mem with 1967 FCLK which is dual rank dual channel at 1T, GDM enabled. The problem is rev e is very much temperature sensitive thus needs a fan blowing air directly towards it otherwise it spews error whereas CJR held up its own. CJR are generally better compared to rev e in my opinion.


----------



## Ironcobra

Just updated to N from L on my 5800x and master, still tons of whea errors but stable in benching. Running 3800 cl16 and 1900if. -20 on two best cores and -25 on the rest. About to put a long gaming session in to see where stability is and will report back.


----------



## nievz

kazukun said:


> F31n PBO Test
> View attachment 2467522
> View attachment 2467523
> View attachment 2467524


Can you screenshot HWINFO window while running cinebench multi core? I would like to see what frequency and voltage you're hitting at -50


----------



## nievz

If it helps people on the TT forums and here, f31k has been stable for me since its release. Running IF1900/3800 RAM. Been gaming for hours daily, running benchmarks, using office programs, not a single WHEA error, crash, or sudden reboot on my x570 Aorus Master+5800x.


----------



## MikeS3000

I am afraid to touch another BIOS revision as f31k has been stable as well. 3800/1900 RAM. No WHEA errors like I used to get on my 3900x. I have booted up to 2000 fclk albeit with whea errors but I didn't mess with voltages to tinker. May wait this out until f31 final or new AGESA and beta versions of that.


----------



## gtz

Jason_Cruze said:


> I tried mixing RAM kits (Micron Rev E & Hynix CJR) and was able to achieve 3933 mem with 1967 FCLK which is dual rank dual channel at 1T, GDM enabled. The problem is rev e is very much temperature sensitive thus needs a fan blowing air directly towards it otherwise it spews error whereas CJR held up its own. CJR are generally better compared to rev e in my opinion.


Rev E has the ability to clock high a lot easier. Sadly ryzen does not benefit any since you won't run 1:1 and Intel (most 9900K, 10700k, the few 10900 that I played with top out around 4400 ish) so I see no point in having ddr4 running 4600-5000 if nothing can use it or benefit.

My DJR kit, which is the new variant over CJR overall responds better to voltage over CJR and are able to tighten timings a little bit better. Most beneficial is trfc. With enough voltage you can drop it to 400-450. I run mine at 500 at 1.4 volts. With 1.45 I can do 470, and 1.55 with plenty of airflow over it can do 440. Not as good as the 280-350 b die can do but for the price I paid I am happy.


----------



## psychomantium

Alright, I flashed back to F31K, which I felt a bit more stable for some reason. 
PBO 200. CO set to -20 on two best -30 on the rest. Now I'll wait for my ram to arrive, hopefully before christmas.... And/Or newer more stable BIOS.


----------



## Xaris

Does anyone else have a problem on their x570 AE where if their computer goes to sleep, it'll power off and then wake-up a few seconds later with a Windows BSOD? My DRAM OC has been rock stable @ 3833/1866 and doesn't matter if I was using just Auto-OC or Auto-OC with CO. Happened on F31e and F31j now. It's okay, I can just not use Sleep it's not a big deal, just wondering if there was some killer option somewhere throwing it off.

Also happens with 1usmus Universal power plan and also the SZ Ryzen Profile V4 power plan.


----------



## Jason_Cruze

gtz said:


> Rev E has the ability to clock high a lot easier. Sadly ryzen does not benefit any since you won't run 1:1 and Intel (most 9900K, 10700k, the few 10900 that I played with top out around 4400 ish) so I see no point in having ddr4 running 4600-5000 if nothing can use it or benefit.
> 
> My DJR kit, which is the new variant over CJR overall responds better to voltage over CJR and are able to tighten timings a little bit better. Most beneficial is trfc. With enough voltage you can drop it to 400-450. I run mine at 500 at 1.4 volts. With 1.45 I can do 470, and 1.55 with plenty of airflow over it can do 440. Not as good as the 280-350 b die can do but for the price I paid I am happy.


Agreed I have got only CJR and Micron Rev E to play with, while my Rev e is rated @ 3000cl15 but easily boots to 4000 with just adjusting the volts and loosening the timings. But over my tests it seems rev e is more temperature sensitive and spews errors without airflow. Since I'm using a open loop there won't be any good airflow in the case as it would the hot air off the RAD's. So I was not able to achieve stable clocks at high memory speeds using Micron sticks.

Alternatively on testing with CJR they are not temperature sensitive as Micron and has tighter tRFC and tRC compared to them. I was able to get 1967 to work with my 5600x. So tuned CJR to 3933cl16 @1.46 with 497 tRFC and 55 tRC. So essentially the tRFC ns is around 252. 

Generally micron does tRFC ns around 350, CJR/DJR around 260 and B die around 150 to 200.

Hence I'm sticking with CJR kit for the time being and getting 55ns latency compared to 60ns with the rev e kit.

I'm hoping my chip will do 2100 FCLK and CJR does 4200. Let's see what happens.


----------



## dr.Rafi

MyUsername said:


> Good God man, are you running LN2 to get 4.65 on all core? Holy crap 😲


Have one too all cores 4.55 and is mid 70C custom water cool and heat killer block ,even i run out of thermal paste and not properly applied.


----------



## PiotrMKG

Hi guys, 
I've been wondering which BIOS is "best" for 3000 series CPU if there is one.


----------



## dr.Rafi

Frietkot Louis said:


> An open window in Sverige (Sweden) at this time,
> 
> Will be 4.8Ghz maybe in a couple of months if you keep the window open during winter in Sverige ;-)


If I live there simply will make my computer a small box mounted to the side of the house outdoor and enjoy, 0 noise and great tempratures.


----------



## Xaris

PiotrMKG said:


> Hi guys,
> I've been wondering which BIOS is "best" for 3000 series CPU if there is one.


If you aren't planning on doing Zen3, the F12 (Aor Master) or F11 (Aor Elite) are generally considered the best for overclocking with easiest approach to getting DRAM OC/IF stable.

Otherwise if you do plan on doing Zen3 in the future, F31j seems pretty good. Before that F31e worked well. I haven't tried out F31K or F31L. Some peoples say F31K has been good, some say it's been bad. But again it's sort of moot if you aren't doing Zen3 at all. Even more moot if you aren't OC-ing your RAM/IF at all.


----------



## Jason_Cruze

dr.Rafi said:


> If I live there simply will make my computer a small box mounted to the side of the house outdoor and enjoy, 0 noise and great tempratures.


Lucky guys, Where I live even on winter season my ambient won't drop below 18°c and in general stays at 20° to 25°c and in the summer reaches max of 35°c.


----------



## dr.Rafi

awaybreaktoday said:


> J bios is here, replace letter with version you want
> 
> 
> https://download.gigabyte.com/FileList/BIOS/mb_bios_x570-aorus-master_f31j.zip


So all the bios versions files stay on their website, they just hide the older versions


----------



## dr.Rafi

Xaris said:


> If you aren't planning on doing Zen3, the F12 (Aor Master) or F11 (Aor Elite) are generally considered the best for overclocking with easiest approach to getting DRAM OC/IF stable.
> 
> Otherwise if you do plan on doing Zen3 in the future, F31j seems pretty good. Before that F31e worked well. I haven't tried out F31K or F31L. Some peoples say F31K has been good, some say it's been bad. But again it's sort of moot if you aren't doing Zen3 at all. Even more moot if you aren't OC-ing your RAM/IF at all.


I think Mostly Gigabyte is tenkering with Fclk, ram in their multiple latest beta bioses, so some bioses are good with certain rams kits and not with others


----------



## Ohim

gtz said:


> Decided to give a crack at the X570 Elite and 5800X last night with the latest BIOS. First let say the X570 elite has been my go to board for highish end client builds. Amazon always has them between 169-189 and open box deals as low as 120. I have always been a snob and always used boards more expensive on my main builds but decided to give this a whirl for my main pc since I have put at least 8 of these in client builds. I just tested this on top of its cardboard box and the 5800XT with a cheapo chinese 40 dollar 6 heatpipe cooler and I am blown away.
> 
> All stock, all I did was overclock my ram and infinity fabric to 1900/3800 (I know my ram is stable at 3800 because used settings from previous gen 2 ryzens so did not try to pursue 2000if but will in the future. The 5800x is an impressive piece of silicon, boosting to all core 4.58 ghz and single core to 4.85. Ran cb r20 get an all core score of a little over 6000 and single core at 630. Aida gets me a latancy score of 57ns. My ram is cheapo hynix djr. Can't wait to run this on a custom cooler running a 420mm rad. Will try to atleast push the all core to 4.8-5.0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My kit is 32gb double rank and runs 1t fine. Maybe I got lucky.


1T with Gear Down enabled ?


----------



## Netherwind

Apparently ASUS has some setting in their Digi+ menu where you can change so that the CPU decides on how to use VRMs instead of the mobo or something like that. Apparently it can greatly boost CB20. Anyone know if we have something equivalent? I tried searching but didn't find anything.



nievz said:


> If it helps people on the TT forums and here, f31k has been stable for me since its release. Running IF1900/3800 RAM. Been gaming for hours daily, running benchmarks, using office programs, not a single WHEA error, crash, or sudden reboot on my x570 Aorus Master+5800x.


What do I do? Just change mem speed from 36 to 38?


----------



## Nicked_Wicked

F31n seems okay so far, no WHEA problems at 1900 FCLK.


----------



## Dyngsur

Nicked_Wicked said:


> F31n seems okay so far, no WHEA problems at 1900 FCLK.


F31N with X570 master aren´t working good, at least not for me.
F31K works better, more stable, no issues with running 1900 FCLK etc, F31N didnt work at all!

And to all other try 1usumus powerplan, works better for me than the windows balanced one even if its not made for 5000 series cpu.

Try the settings 190 // 125 // 205 aswell


----------



## panni

panni said:


> Quick WHEA BIOS test on AORUS Pro:
> 
> F31L: WHEA at 3600/Auto
> F31k: no WHEA
> F31h: WHEA at 3600/Auto
> F31e: no WHEA
> 
> On F31k I've experienced a weird reproducible issue with Handbrake/X265 - tasks crash randomly when denoise filters are active. Trying to reproduce this with F31e.


The Handbrake/X265 appcrash is reproducible with F31e as well.


----------



## kazukun

nievz said:


> Can you screenshot HWINFO window while running cinebench multi core? I would like to see what frequency and voltage you're hitting at -50


Is this good?


----------



## panni

panni said:


> The Handbrake/X265 appcrash is reproducible with F31e as well.


Yikes, now I can't enter BIOS anymore (hangs after pressing DEL at "Entering Setup ..."). Boots to Windows just fine.

Edit: reset BIOS, loaded same profile, works again. Investigating the appcrash without Core Performance Boost now.

Edit 2: In case someone with Ryzen 5000 wants to reproduce: 1080p video file to 720p x265 with NLMeans denoise filter on in Handbrake. Crashes randomly after a certain amount of time either the encoding thread or the GUI itself. Didn't happen on 3700X. (Ref. ticket)


----------



## LionAlonso

panni said:


> The Handbrake/X265 appcrash is reproducible with F31e as well.


And with f31 N??


----------



## panni

LionAlonso said:


> And with f31 N??


Not tried yet. Trying to reproduce it with Core Performance Boost disabled currently. Will report back.


----------



## Xaris

E: Oops old post.


----------



## panni

panni said:


> Edit 2: In case someone with Ryzen 5000 wants to reproduce: 1080p video file to 720p x265 with NLMeans denoise filter on in Handbrake. Crashes randomly after a certain amount of time either the encoding thread or the GUI itself. Didn't happen on 3700X. (Ref. ticket)





panni said:


> Not tried yet. Trying to reproduce it with Core Performance Boost disabled currently. Will report back.


Still happens with CPB off. Come on AMD, this is starting to feel like Ryzen 1000 with the Linux bug, where I had to RMA the CPU because it was from one of the first batches. Hopefully this is "only" bad AGESA and not a bad chip.

Testing F31N tomorrow, otherwise this'll be a ticket at AMD.com.


----------



## SacraficeMyGoat

Well F31j seems to be terrible as well. First time my board hasn't powered on and then when I finally got it to power on, my BIOS reset..

What BIOS would you guys recommend for 5800x?

Edit: Can someone link me to F31k for the aorus master please.


----------



## Xaris

SacraficeMyGoat said:


> Well F31j seems to be terrible as well. First time my board hasn't powered on and then when I finally got it to power on, my BIOS reset..
> 
> What BIOS would you guys recommend for 5800x?


F31j has been good for me. Previously F31e was also rock-solid but lacks Curve Optimizer (if you care)


----------



## PowerK

Are you guys able to update BIOS to the F31n ??
I tried from F31j, but it prompts me with "Invalid BIOS image" and would not let me flash.
X570 Aorus Xtreme with 5950X.


----------



## ccs86

Sounds like you download the BIOS for the wrong motherboard model, or just got a bad download and need to try again.

Sent from my Pixel 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## PowerK

Tried the download three times to make sure I got the correct download for the motherboard and tried to flash three times. No go.


----------



## PowerK

Flashing to F31l is working.
BIOS file for F31n download must be corrupt.


----------



## Madudzik

PowerK said:


> Tried the download three times to make sure I got the correct download for the motherboard and tried to flash three times. No go.
> Make sure you are downloading Bios for a right mobo revision. Also try different gigabyte sites (located in other continents).


----------



## SacraficeMyGoat

PowerK said:


> Flashing to F31l is working.
> BIOS file for F31n download must be corrupt.


Just updated to F31n since F31j reset on me. Did you try redownloading the file?


----------



## dr.Rafi

Dyngsur said:


> F31N with X570 master aren´t working good, at least not for me.
> F31K works better, more stable, no issues with running 1900 FCLK etc, F31N didnt work at all!
> 
> And to all other try 1usumus powerplan, works better for me than the windows balanced one even if its not made for 5000 series cpu.
> 
> Try the settings 190 // 125 // 205 aswell


If you tinker with CO then all the ram issues starts otherwise most bioeses seams ok to me.


----------



## dr.Rafi

kazukun said:


> Is this good?
> View attachment 2467591


With fclk 1800 and ram 4000 you not losing performance?
anything not 1:1 ratio make me lose performance, 4266 ram and fclk 1900 less performance than 3800 ram /1900 flck.


----------



## dr.Rafi

kazukun said:


> Is this good?
> View attachment 2467591


And suprise you dont have vrout reading in hwinfo?


----------



## LionAlonso

dr.Rafi said:


> If you tinker with CO then all the ram issues starts otherwise most bioeses seams ok to me.


I think that tweaking CO doesnt mean anything to ram stability, i think it has to be with the cpu itself making unestable due to the undervolt.
When tweaking CO too much, aida memory copy will crash, but not due to the ram, it is in fact more because of the cache of the cpu.
An also sometimes idle crash or hard reboot due to idle voltage being to low.
You have to find sweet spot for your silicon.


----------



## dr.Rafi

panni said:


> Yikes, now I can't enter BIOS anymore (hangs after pressing DEL at "Entering Setup ..."). Boots to Windows just fine.
> 
> Edit: reset BIOS, loaded same profile, works again. Investigating the appcrash without Core Performance Boost now.
> 
> Edit 2: In case someone with Ryzen 5000 wants to reproduce: 1080p video file to 720p x265 with NLMeans denoise filter on in Handbrake. Crashes randomly after a certain amount of time either the encoding thread or the GUI itself. Didn't happen on 3700X. (Ref. ticket)


Entering bios issue happen to me with F31j


----------



## dr.Rafi

panni said:


> Yikes, now I can't enter BIOS anymore (hangs after pressing DEL at "Entering Setup ..."). Boots to Windows just fine.
> 
> Edit: reset BIOS, loaded same profile, works again. Investigating the appcrash without Core Performance Boost now.
> 
> Edit 2: In case someone with Ryzen 5000 wants to reproduce: 1080p video file to 720p x265 with NLMeans denoise filter on in Handbrake. Crashes randomly after a certain amount of time either the encoding thread or the GUI itself. Didn't happen on 3700X. (Ref. ticket)


NLMeans denoise where you find that?


----------



## Jason_Cruze

Micron Rev E and Hynix CJR mixed running stable now after loosening tRFC. Is there any timing I can do better for stability?


----------



## ryouiki

F31n also appears to be okay on 3000 series (3900x) + Master, it just finished 6 hours of y-cruncher without an issue, not seeing any other problems at the moment.


----------



## dr.Rafi

LionAlonso said:


> I think that tweaking CO doesnt mean anything to ram stability, i think it has to be with the cpu itself making unestable due to the undervolt.
> When tweaking CO too much, aida memory copy will crash, but not due to the ram, it is in fact more because of the cache of the cpu.
> An also sometimes idle crash or hard reboot due to idle voltage being to low.
> You have to find sweet spot for your silicon.


Yes you correct iknow its not ram issue because have 3 kits of ram and all can go much higher than what they crashing with on this cpu, itis cpu itself , too low voltage but really performance gain of CO and PBO is haigher than crazy tweaking or overclocking the ram, the 5000 generation is less dependant on ram performance than the 3000 was.


----------



## prymortal

Just got a 5900x, installed it, updated Bios, reset cmos, set xmp, no overclocks
Anyway 4.875~5.1ghz across the whole cpu (Stock - no o/c) on just a AIO (x73 Kracken) Is that common? Because the 3900x was a joke for boost speeds even on the good bios.

(Edit: Fixed the WHEA errors.)


----------



## Jason_Cruze

prymortal said:


> Just got a 5900x, installed it, updated Bios, reset cmos, set xmp, no overclocks
> Anyway 4.875~5.1ghz across the whole cpu (Stock - no o/c) on just a AIO (x73 Kracken) Is that common? Because the 3900x was a joke for boost speeds even on the good bios.
> 
> (Edit: Fixed the WHEA errors.)


Pretty normal behaviour under PBO, I think the PBO is set to Auto in your BIOS by default.

Boost behaviour for 5000 series when PBO is enabled.
5600x - 4.85
5800x - 4.95
5900x - 5.05
5950x - 5.15


----------



## prymortal

Jason_Cruze said:


> Pretty normal behaviour under PBO, I think the PBO is set to Auto in your BIOS by default.
> 
> Boost behaviour for 5000 series when PBO is enabled.
> 5600x - 4.85
> 5800x - 4.95
> 5900x - 5.05
> 5950x - 5.15


Thanks, I was wondering if that was the case, but never thought to check if it was enabled.


----------



## kazukun

dr.Rafi said:


> With fclk 1800 and ram 4000 you not losing performance?
> anything not 1:1 ratio make me lose performance, 4266 ram and fclk 1900 less performance than 3800 ram /1900 flck.


I usually use this timing.


----------



## ccs86

prymortal said:


> Just got a 5900x, installed it, updated Bios, reset cmos, set xmp, no overclocks
> Anyway 4.875~5.1ghz across the whole cpu (Stock - no o/c) on just a AIO (x73 Kracken) Is that common? Because the 3900x was a joke for boost speeds even on the good bios.
> 
> (Edit: Fixed the WHEA errors.)


That doesn't sound right to me.

Can you grab a screenshot from Ryzen Master during a Cinebench multi core test. All core boost is way less than you are saying without PBO or manual OC.

Sent from my Pixel 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## PatrickE

prymortal said:


> Thanks, I was wondering if that was the case, but never thought to check if it was enabled.


I don't think PBO is enabled by default in your bios but the 5000 series boost much higher stock compared to the 3000 series. I have a 5800x and occasionally see it boost to just over 5ghz, and PBO is not enabled.


----------



## Geicher

Hi guys,

I have a new Aorus Elite with a 5600X and a RTX 3080. The system usually boots fine, but after starting it when it was off for a while OR i exit the BIOS screen with ("Discard and Exit") I get a strange beeping pattern. After the beeps the system starts as usual. I think I can hear 1 long and 2 / 3 short beeps.

Here is a demo:





Does anyone have the same issue?


----------



## psychomantium

kazukun said:


> Is this good?
> View attachment 2467591


This looks like the voltages I'm getting at -30, actually slightly higher it seems. So no real change if you drop below -30, I think I also tried -40 without seeing any change in VID.


----------



## Marius A

hi anyone has a link for downloading the aorus x570 master f31k bios please?


----------



## MyJules

Geicher said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I have a new Aorus Elite with a 5600X and a RTX 3080. The system usually boots fine, but after starting it when it was off for a while OR i exit the BIOS screen with ("Discard and Exit") I get a strange beeping pattern. After the beeps the system starts as usual. I think I can hear 1 long and 2 / 3 short beeps.
> 
> Here is a demo:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does anyone have the same issue?


I think BIOS is AWARD so here. something about yoru vid card.
Computer POST and beep codes 





What does BIOS beep sound mean? | FAQ - GIGABYTE Global







www.gigabyte.com


----------



## Ohim

kazukun said:


> I usually use this timing.
> View attachment 2467635


Disable Gear Down and put the ram on 2T ... you might actually get better latency this way!


----------



## panni

dr.Rafi said:


> NLMeans denoise where you find that?












"Good" news:
I found out what caused the crashes in Handbrake with Denoise filter - apparently the CPU/IF doesn't like my timings that were stable on the 3700X.

This fails in Handbrake:









This doesn't ([email protected]):









Timings had been stable for a year, even on 3800/1900, Karhu and [email protected] I'm guessing I'll have to wait for a more final AGESA update to re-test my timings.

I wont try and stabilize secondary/tertiary timings again until we have a more stable AGESA. This is extremely time consuming compared to just running Karhu and TM5.
I'm guessing the type of workload applied by using the denoise filter drives the CPU right to the edge, in a different way than most other apps.


----------



## Ohim

panni said:


> View attachment 2467662
> 
> 
> "Good" news:
> I found out what caused the crashes in Handbrake with Denoise filter - apparently the CPU/IF doesn't like my timings that were stable on the 3700X.
> 
> This fails in Handbrake:
> View attachment 2467674
> 
> 
> This doesn't ([email protected]):
> View attachment 2467675
> 
> 
> Timings had been stable for a year, even on 3800/1900, Karhu and [email protected] I'm guessing I'll have to wait for a more final AGESA update to re-test my timings.
> 
> I wont try and stabilize secondary/tertiary timings again until we have a more stable AGESA. This is extremely time consuming compared to just running Karhu and TM5.
> I'm guessing the type of workload applied by using the denoise filter drives the CPU right to the edge, in a different way than most other apps.


Like i've said to the other guy .. use Gear Down disabled but go for 2T , see how it goes! I also find it disturbing how high you guys are going with TRFC values ... This is my fully stable 3600 CL14 OC!


----------



## dr.Rafi

panni said:


> View attachment 2467662
> 
> 
> "Good" news:
> I found out what caused the crashes in Handbrake with Denoise filter - apparently the CPU/IF doesn't like my timings that were stable on the 3700X.
> 
> This fails in Handbrake:
> View attachment 2467674
> 
> 
> This doesn't ([email protected]):
> View attachment 2467675
> 
> 
> Timings had been stable for a year, even on 3800/1900, Karhu and [email protected] I'm guessing I'll have to wait for a more final AGESA update to re-test my timings.
> 
> I wont try and stabilize secondary/tertiary timings again until we have a more stable AGESA. This is extremely time consuming compared to just running Karhu and TM5.
> I'm guessing the type of workload applied by using the denoise filter drives the CPU right to the edge, in a different way than most other apps.


Yes i tested was stable with my 5900x 
Ryzen 5000 with current bios and Agesa ,the best performance and stability i get is 3600 ram and leave all timing auto , the performance lift you get from ram tunning is less than playing with curve optimizer , i have one cmd on my 5900x very great and can do -30 the other one can do -10 on 3 cores and -5 on the other 3 cores which give me lift from 8150 CB20 to 9000 only by playing with PBO and the CO.
to find wich core are better and or worse, not by how much it boost or by ryzen master ,but i looked which core is pulling more wattage in hwinfo on defult bios setting ,that is the worst and give it less minus number with CO.


----------



## dr.Rafi

The Funny thing even amd engeneers dont completly know how their new cpus behave , watched their vedio 1 week ago was talking that 5000 series like ram tunning to get more performance but its not true at least with the current AGESA and bioses . 
another thing i noticed they seams meaningly programed AGESA to make 5950 boost more than 5900 my research with 5950x cpu owners result showing 5950 is boosting more with higher vcore and much higher temprature, and more wattage pulling , while mine is running 20 C colder and vcore 0.100 volt less but less boosting which is not true of how they calimed this generation run ,have to boost more with less voltage and temp.


----------



## Lunarage

Mullcom said:


> Öhm.. what is the problem with dualrank and 1t?
> 
> 
> Skickat från min SM-G973F via Tapatalk


What is 1T and 2T? I dont overclock any of my PC at the moment... cannot get it bloody stable at stock yet^^


Bloody WHEA bug check code 0x00000124... tried 3 different pairs of ram and 4 versions of F31 bios.


----------



## dr.Rafi

Lunarage said:


> What is 1T and 2T? I dont overclock any of my PC at the moment... cannot get it bloody stable at stock yet^^
> 
> 
> Bloody WHEA bug check code 0x00000124... tried 3 different pairs of ram and 4 versions of F31 bios.


Leave the timing on auto and play with CO and PBO.


----------



## Lunarage

dr.Rafi said:


> Leave the timing on auto and play with CO and PBO.


I had to google what Precision Boost Override (PBO) was ^^ (unsure about CO).

What I'm looking for here, is confirmation - are others with STOCK AMD 5800x and Gigabyte Aorus x570 master receiving BSOD (WHEA)?

Should I RMA my motherboard, or wait for a new stable BIOS to be released?


----------



## scoobied77

ryouiki said:


> F31n also appears to be okay on 3000 series (3900x) + Master, it just finished 6 hours of y-cruncher without an issue, not seeing any other problems at the moment.


Where are you downloading this F31n?

I can only see F31l


----------



## dr.Rafi

Lunarage said:


> I had to google what Precision Boost Override (PBO) was ^^ (unsure about CO).
> 
> What I'm looking for here, is confirmation - are others with STOCK AMD 5800x and Gigabyte Aorus x570 master receiving BSOD (WHEA)?
> 
> Should I RMA my motherboard, or wait for a new stable BIOS to be released?


If you enabled XMP disable it first , for me f31j bios was bad f31k is working better but was stable on bios defult setting


----------



## Lunarage

dr.Rafi said:


> If you enabled XMP disable it first , for me f31j bios was bad f31k is working better but was stable on bios defult setting


XMP has been disabled, still BSOD when playing a game...
Clean install with 'only' Nvidia GFX driver installed (no other driver including AMD chipset).... BSOD....

RAM replaced 3 times... BSOD.

If i was overclocking.. id have energy to investigate... but its literally stock so aargh!

i've tried about 5 versions of F31... nothing has resolved it. Whats the most stable? Is it F30?


----------



## panni

Ohim said:


> ... I also find it disturbing how high you guys are going with TRFC values ... This is my fully stable 3600 CL14 OC!


It's perfectly normal for Micron E-Die.


----------



## Geicher

MyJules said:


> I think BIOS is AWARD so here. something about yoru vid card.
> Computer POST and beep codes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What does BIOS beep sound mean? | FAQ - GIGABYTE Global
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.gigabyte.com


Hi, 

I found out the problem is my DP cable. When i connect my monitor with HDMI, the problem is gone. Will test another DP cable soon. Thanks.


----------



## Yuke

Lunarage said:


> XMP has been disabled, still BSOD when playing a game...
> Clean install with 'only' Nvidia GFX driver installed (no other driver including AMD chipset).... BSOD....
> 
> RAM replaced 3 times... BSOD.
> 
> If i was overclocking.. id have energy to investigate... but its literally stock so aargh!
> 
> i've tried about 5 versions of F31... nothing has resolved it. Whats the most stable? Is it F30?


Try a run with VCORE LLC set to Turbo/High.

I am still on Zen2 CPU but Auto LLC also crashes my perfectly stable 3800X with BSODs. Voltage logic is broken on later AGESA imho. If your CPU is no Gold/Platinum sample you are ****ed.


----------



## panni

Yikes, just tried 3800 on F31n and got into a very persistent bootloop. So still a no-go for me on F31n. Had to BIOS flashback to F31e to get it working again.


----------



## Ohim

Like i've told you .. your setting has 1T for dual rank memory! .. go for 2T 😉And leave that GearDown Disabled.


----------



## ccs86

Ohim said:


> Like i've told you .. your setting has 1T for dual rank memory! .. go for 2T [emoji6]And leave that GearDown Disabled.


I'm a little hazy on when this should be used.

I am running 2x32 Ballistix 3600 CL16. Should I run those settings?

Sent from my Pixel 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## panni

Ohim said:


> Like i've told you .. your setting has 1T for dual rank memory! .. go for 2T 😉And leave that GearDown Disabled.


Whom are you referring to?


----------



## Ohim

To you Panni, but i see a lot of people using 1T with 32GB kits .. those are Dual Rank kits and you need 2T to run properly (or 4x8 GB is the same as dual rank) ... Going with GearDown Enabled to go around it makes no difference .. in my case Enabling Gear Down to be able to boot with 1T gives me worse latency numbers in AIDA! 

I was using Gear Down Disabled and 1T only with a 16GB Kit... with 32GB Kit you need to go 2T. IT should solve your problem with the boot loop on that 31n BIOS.


----------



## panni

Ohim said:


> To you Panni, but i see a lot of people using 1T with 32GB kits .. those are Dual Rank kits and you need 2T to run properly (or 4x8 GB is the same as dual rank) ... Going with GearDown Enabled to go around it makes no difference .. in my case Enabling Gear Down to be able to boot with 1T gives me worse latency numbers in AIDA!
> 
> I was using Gear Down Disabled and 1T only with a 16GB Kit... with 32GB Kit you need to go 2T. IT should solve your problem with the boot loop on that 31n BIOS.


Where do you get your info from? That has nothing to do with Dual Rank. I ran my kit on 3800 1T for over a year.

99% of the successful IF 3800 Zen3 Dual Rank setups run 1T. There's even a couple running Dual Rank with 1T _and_ GDM off.


----------



## Ohim

Humor me and try 2T with the new BIOS and see if you get the boot loop


----------



## Ohim

PS: Gear Down Enabled slows down the ram , what you think you gain with 1T you lose it here


----------



## panni

Ohim said:


> Humor me and try 2T with the new BIOS and see if you get the boot loop


Are you running dual rank 1900/3800 on that BIOS? I can successfully run 1800/3600 on it, with 1T.


----------



## panni

Ohim said:


> PS: Gear Down Enabled slows down the ram , what you think you gain with 1T you lose it here


GDM is basically 1.5T.


----------



## Jason_Cruze

I'm running dual rank 4*8 sticks at 3933 with 1T and GDM enabled.


----------



## panni

Jason_Cruze said:


> I'm running dual rank 4*8 sticks at 3933 with 1T and GDM enabled.


This. I believe the 1900/3800 wall I'm hitting is due to memory compatibility explicitly with Micron-E on Zen3.


----------



## Jason_Cruze

panni said:


> This. I believe the 1900/3800 wall I'm hitting is due to memory compatibility explicitly with Micron-E on Zen3.


I'm actually running mixed sticks with CJR and Rev e @3933cl 16 find the timings below,


Jason_Cruze said:


> View attachment 2467621
> 
> 
> Micron Rev E and Hynix CJR mixed running stable now after loosening tRFC. Is there any timing I can do better for stability?


----------



## Ohim

Yes, GDM is 1.5T but you get into stability issues often this way (when using dual rank memory)... for my particular setup i'm better off with 2T and GDM disabled than to keep it enabled and use 1T!! Which only works fine with the F31K with other BIOS versions it throws WHEA errors.

This is what i'm currently using ... as for 3800 CL16 .. i have yet to figure out 100% stable settings with the Zen3 chip. Still getting 2-3 WHEA errors at some point.
So far i have the best latency around here from what i've seen.


----------



## panni

Ohim said:


> So far i have the best latency around here from what i've seen.


You don't 
There's people running dual rank on 1T 3800 and GDM on with lower latency.

Edit: Wait, you're right, you're running 3600 not 3800.

Edit 2: Can you boot 1900/3800 sync?


----------



## Ohim

panni said:


> You don't
> There's people running dual rank on 1T 3800 and GDM on with lower latency.


I'm talking about seeing the people posting here, i'm sure there are better variants out there!


----------



## Jason_Cruze

Without GDM my system won't even post. GDM is best for stability and the upsides of enabling it is usually worth the slight penalty.


----------



## Ohim

ANd from what i see the 1T guys there are 16GB kits .. which are Single rank


----------



## Mullcom

I have dual rank mems. MicronD 

Gsm disabled and T1. Using T2 it don't start.

Skickat från min SM-G973F via Tapatalk


----------



## panni

Ohim said:


> ANd from what i see the 1T guys there are 16GB kits .. which are Single rank


Can you boot 1900/3800 sync? I'm _only_ talking about my wall at 1900/3800. I can boot 3600 just fine.


----------



## Ohim

With 3600 CL14 memory and 54.8 ns i have better latency than these guys with 3800


----------



## Jason_Cruze

Ohim said:


> ANd from what i see the 1T guys there are 16GB kits .. which are Single rank


Running 4 single rank sticks is dual rank.


----------



## Ohim

panni said:


> Can you boot 1900/3800 sync? I'm _only_ talking about my wall at 1900/3800. I can boot 3600 just fine.


Yes, i can do 3800 CL16 , but it's not 100% stable ... it passes the MEM test but fails WHEA!


----------



## Ohim

Jason_Cruze said:


> Running 4 single rank sticks is dual rank.


Correct ... 4 Single sticks are Dual Rank


----------



## panni

Ohim said:


> With 3600 CL14 memory and 54.8 ns i have better latency than these guys with 3800
> 
> View attachment 2467686


Let's stop the penis comparison: Can you boot at 1900/3800 or not? I'm trying to solve a specific issue I have with booting 1900/3800 on Micron-E, that no BIOS has fixed yet. You're running a completely different set of chips.

So either you can boot 1900/3800 and you _need_ 2T for that, or this discussion is pointless.


----------



## Ohim

I replied to you above with a picture of me running AIDA cache test at 1900/3800!!!!


----------



## Ohim

And the point of the debate is to get the most stable and fastest option out there and for some reason i see you guys holding to that 1T no matter what .. even if it costs you the stability of the system!


----------



## panni

Ohim said:


> And the point of the debate is to get the most stable option out there and for some reason i see you guys holding to that 1T no matter what .. even if it costs you the stability of the system!


Well, that wasn't _my_ point of debate. I'm in a completely different situation - and stable by the way on 1T GDM on, 3600.
I _have_ been stable with Zen2 and this exact kit with harsher timings at 3800 for over a year as I said.

The fact that I bootloop at 3800 has nothing to do with the memory config itself, but compatibility with AGESA and Micron-E.

Edit: To clarify again: I can't POST at 3800 no matter the config.
Edit 2: I can POST at 4000 on my RAM or 2000 on IF; as soon as I synchronize the two at anything above 3733, I can't POST and have to reset.


----------



## Ohim

My Zen2 settings are not 100% stable to the Zen3 .. and at this point i don't care about the old settings anymore! And you keep on refusing to use the 2T and GDM Disabled to see if it fixes your bootloop


----------



## panni

Ohim said:


> My Zen2 settings are not 100% stable to the Zen3 .. and at this point i don't care about the old settings anymore! And you keep on refusing to use the 2T and GDM Disabled to see if it fixes your bootloop


OK, I'll try again on 2T.

Your original point BTW was that 1T GDM on can't be as stable on Dual Rank as 2T GDM off. That's simply not true.


----------



## Ohim

I have 1T GDM ON stable only on the F31K and it has lesser performance than 2T and GDM OFF!


----------



## Mullcom

Ohim said:


> I have 1T GDM ON stable only on the F31K and it has lesser performance than 2T and GDM OFF!


Then you sett bad timings and T2 correct it. That's way you get better latency. -_-

Skickat från min SM-G973F via Tapatalk


----------



## Ohim

The ram is dual rank and you need 2T .. or use GDM ON which slows it to 1.5! You won't be able to run true 1T and GDM OFF with dual rank! And as you can see my timings are fine since my latency is better than people running higher speeds


----------



## panni

Ohim said:


> You won't be able to run true 1T and GDM OFF with dual rank!












Would you stop it already?


----------



## Ohim

He is basically the only one to claim to have 1T and GDM OFF (with dual rank) from that list... at this point i wonder if he didn't do a typo!

Edit: Deff not a typo, but he's the only one i can see at a glance being able to do that!


----------



## panni

Ohim said:


> He is basically the only one to claim to have 1T and GDM OFF (with dual rank) from that list... at this point i wonder if he didn't do a typo!


Then look at his screenshot. Wow, dude.

Also if you change tabs to the Zen2 list, you can see _a lot_ of people running 1T GDM off Dual Rank. The Zen3 list is still very young.


----------



## Ironcobra

Im wondering how everyone but me has cracked 50ns in latency, can anyone spot what the problem is here? Or do I just have a crappy mobo/ram pair.


----------



## Ohim

First of all the TRFC are wrong ... you get TRFC then TRFC2 = TRFC1 / 1.346 , TRFC4 = TRFC2/1.625


----------



## Mullcom

GDM off T1










TYPE
D die from micro
CMK32GX4M2B3200C16
Corsair
JEDEC DIMM Label 
16GB 2Rx8 PC4-2133P-UB0-10 

Part Number 
D9TZV (MT40A1G8WE-075E) 
Package 
Standard Monolithic 78-ball FBGA 
78-ball 8.0mm x 12.0mm FBGA

Die Density / Count 
8 Gb D-die (Z01B / 20 nm) / 1 die 
Input Clock Frequency 
1067 MHz (0,938 ns) 
Speed Grade 
DDR4-2133P downbin 
//
Minimum CAS Latency Time (tAAmin)
This word defines the minimum CAS Latency in medium timebase (MTB) units.
Based on medium timebase of 0.125ns
DDR4-2133Pdownbin 12.50ns. = 6Ch
//


Skickat från min SM-G973F via Tapatalk
View attachment 2467695


----------



## wirx

I tried 1T with GDM enabled and 2T GDM disabled.
Results are almoust identical. 2T gives litlebit better latency, but read, write and copy are lower. Tried 3-4x each benchmark. Btw, in Aida64 if you doubleclick latency result windows it only test latency, if you doubleclick Memory name, then it benchmarks all memory windows.
RAM is Patriot ViperSteel 4400 4x8GB 

1T GDM Enabled








2T GDM disabled








But still best is IF2033 51.9 latency and over 60000MB/s copy.


----------



## Ironcobra

Ohim said:


> First of all the TRFC are wrong ... you get TRFC then TRFC2 = TRFC1 / 1.346 , TRFC4 = TRFC2/1.625


I thought trfc2 and 4 meant nothing on zen, anyway still no change.


----------



## Ohim

Oh .. i just noticed that you have over 5Ghz clocks ... might be that your OC is not what it seems to be ... my test was done at stock.


----------



## Ironcobra

Ohim said:


> Oh .. i just noticed that you have over 5Ghz clocks ... might be that your OC is not what it seems to be ... my test was done at stock.


Nope worse at stock by 2ns


----------



## Mullcom

Hmmmmmmm. I can't even change to T2.

In bios I select it but in windows still T1. LoL

Skickat från min SM-G973F via Tapatalk


----------



## Ironcobra

So I shut down all the background apps running and got 55.4 so I guess its just the software im running. Starting the apps I use back one by one, discord steam and especially wallpaper engine really add alot of latency. Good to know


----------



## nievz

Ohim said:


> Yes, i can do 3800 CL16 , but it's not 100% stable ... it passes the MEM test but fails WHEA!
> 
> View attachment 2467687


 My timings are tighter than yours at 3800 but you have better latency. How could that be?


----------



## Ohim

*nievz*
See the guy above, he closed some stuff running in the background and he got better latency! See if that's the case with you as well!


----------



## Ironcobra

Ohim said:


> *nievz*
> See the guy above, he closed some stuff running in the background and he got better latency! See if that's the case with you as well!


Yep I bet running aida in safe mode would show the best results and rule out bloat.


----------



## Ohim

It's enough to have HWinfo running in the background and you already get latency penalty


----------



## panni

nievz said:


> My timings are tighter than yours at 3800 but you have better latency. How could that be?
> 
> View attachment 2467700
> 
> 
> View attachment 2467701


I noticed having Karhu still open after stability testing, then running AIDA, easily adds a couple of ns. Close anything but AIDA, especially anything regularly refreshing things, like Karhu or ZenTimings.


----------



## EniGma1987

PatrickE said:


> I don't think PBO is enabled by default in your bios but the 5000 series boost much higher stock compared to the 3000 series. I have a 5800x and occasionally see it boost to just over 5ghz, and PBO is not enabled.


When I built my system, PBO was enabled to auto by default in my bios on the Aorus Master. Could depend on board, or bios version. But when I asked about a temp thing in another thread people said most likely it was due to PBO and sure enough, when I looked it was set to auto.




Lunarage said:


> What is 1T and 2T? I dont overclock any of my PC at the moment... cannot get it bloody stable at stock yet^^
> 
> Bloody WHEA bug check code 0x00000124... tried 3 different pairs of ram and 4 versions of F31 bios.


I havent looked at bsod codes in well over a decade, but hasnt 124 always been vcore too low (or int he very rare case too high)?
101 is also vcore
50 is memory related and often voltage to memory
0A is also memory related.


Im kinda surprised to see a bunch of replies and not one even made a mention of vcore. Do overclockers really no longer know the 4 most common error codes for doing overclocks? This really should have been the very first thing mentioned by a half dozen people at the first sight of Lunarage mentioning an x124 error. How does everyone know where to start changing things when they find instability if they do not know the error codes anymore?




Ohim said:


> With 3600 CL14 memory and 54.8 ns i have better latency than these guys with 3800


Did you do 1 run or 3-5 and average them? AIDA can vary nearly 10ns from run to run on memory latency depending what Windows decided to do in the background at the time.


----------



## Ohim

*EniGma1987*
It varries with 10ns when you have stupid software running in the background ... it should't have more than 0.5ns difference between the runs.


----------



## Mullcom

nievz said:


> My timings are tighter than yours at 3800 but you have better latency. How could that be?


It can be it's to tight and memory do some missing and need to re do tick/cycle. And in the end you get more ticks. 

Test to set trp to 15 instead of 14. 



Skickat från min SM-G973F via Tapatalk


----------



## dr.Rafi

Lunarage said:


> XMP has been disabled, still BSOD when playing a game...
> Clean install with 'only' Nvidia GFX driver installed (no other driver including AMD chipset).... BSOD....
> 
> RAM replaced 3 times... BSOD.
> 
> If i was overclocking.. id have energy to investigate... but its literally stock so aargh!
> 
> i've tried about 5 versions of F31... nothing has resolved it. Whats the most stable? Is it F30?


Did you try to new windows installation ?and one more last thing i had WD m2 ssd drive(not NVME PCIe) in aorus master x570 when upgrading to the new cpu and bios the M2 drive become almost unbootable until i swapped with nvme drive with windows installation.


----------



## Mullcom

Here is about REFI and RTC









Skickat från min SM-G973F via Tapatalk


----------



## dr.Rafi

Ohim said:


> Humor me and try 2T with the new BIOS and see if you get the boot loop


Suprise me how some dont even like to try, i like to try everything even if sound so crazy and stupid that how you learn new things.


----------



## nievz

I tried 2T+GDM disabled and 1T+GDM disabled, both results were worst than my original setting of 1T+GDM enabled.


----------



## dr.Rafi

panni said:


> You don't
> There's people running dual rank on 1T 3800 and GDM on with lower latency.
> 
> Edit: Wait, you're right, you're running 3600 not 3800.
> 
> Edit 2: Can you boot 1900/3800 sync?


Someone is running 1.150volt vsoc with best write and read scores !!! is that considered safe voltage?


----------



## EniGma1987

Ohim said:


> *EniGma1987*
> It varries with 10ns when you have stupid software running in the background ... it should't have more than 0.5ns difference between the runs.


except that it also does it on a brand new windows install


----------



## Ohim

*EniGma1987*
If it happens when you do a brand windows install then it means you are installing too much bloatware on your system .. be it an RGB controlling software or w/e... i have no such garbage running on my PC and i have never seen the latency to wildly fluctuate with months of use between the tests.


----------



## Xaris

dr.Rafi said:


> Someone is running 1.150volt vsoc with best write and read scores !!! is that considered safe voltage?


Yeah 1.15v is fine as long as it's not boosting itself too high with an offset and RAM temps arent getting too hot.. I'm not sure what's considered "dangerous" territory but I'd guess up to 1.2v is probably 100% safe. That said more voltage isn't always better because of thermals.


----------



## KedarWolf

dr.Rafi said:


> Someone is running 1.150volt vsoc with best write and read scores !!! is that considered safe voltage?


This is what I get on my 3950x with Cl14 3800. VOC 1.1375v. TM5 stable as well.


----------



## SacraficeMyGoat

Here is my benchmark. 5800x, 32GB (2x16) 3600MHz CL16 E die running @ 3800MHz/1900FCLK.

Pretty much just running ryzen calc settings. If anyone has any suggestions on tweaks, i'm open. I've pretty much stuck with these settings since I built my machine, since they're stable. Haven't done much tweaking.

Edit: This is on F31n btw. Was on F31j but the BIOS reset on me. My previous latency on my 3700x was 67.2ns.


----------



## ccs86

F31N has been great for me so far. Random reboots are gone so far, and 0 WHEA errors in a day and a half, through benchmarks and gaming.

5900X 
X570 Master
2x32 Ballistix 3600 CL16 XMP
PBO: MB Limits, +100 Clock, no CO


----------



## Yuke

panni said:


> I just did a full DDU in safe mode and got rid of all NVIDIA stuff, then reinstalled the latest drivers without GF Experience. Have you ever done that lately? Seemed to resolve Zoom issues even further.


Better late than never...new driver came out, i did the same thing as you and sound problems are gone...do you know which software package was causing it?


----------



## PatrickE

With nothing better to do I might as well tune at 3600 until a more stable bios for higher FLCK is out. I really didn't have the highest expectations as this is two 16gb kits that I purchased almost 2 years apart. Stable on preliminary tests. If it goes through the night without errors I'll try to tune a bit more.


----------



## kazukun

F31o、F11n








GIGABYTE Latest Beta BIOS - TweakTown Forums


Warning Some of beta BIOSes are still undergoing compatibility testing. GIGABYTE is sharing these BIOSes for testing purposes only and are not meant for general release. If you are not familiar with beta BIOS testing, then please only flash the recommended release BIOSes that are posted on the...




www.tweaktownforum.com


----------



## adapt3d

Hello,

Ever since f30 update, my PC when i shut it down overnight lose all settings(fast boot) in bios including time but not date.
When the pc is totally off (PSU Switch off) It starts with code 00 and needs about 5-10min to come into bios
When pc is off but psu switch remain ON the the PC starts with code 05 and again need about 5-10min to come into bios.

I've tried:
Changing 2032 battery
Downgrade to f22 bios
Ram change
CPU change
GPU change
PSU change
Turning OFF dual bios
Running bios on default
Currently on bios 31k 
Nothing helps... thinking i've paid 550euros for a motherboard that gives me such problems... GIGABYTE, *** ? 

I've found many people on forums with same problem but no possible solution. 
If anyone would have a solution it would be great.


----------



## dr.Rafi

Ohim said:


> Yes, i can do 3800 CL16 , but it's not 100% stable ... it passes the MEM test but fails WHEA!
> 
> View attachment 2467687





KedarWolf said:


> This is what I get on my 3950x with Cl14 3800. VOC 1.1375v. TM5 stable as well.
> 
> View attachment 2467729


So Voc =Vsoc?


----------



## dr.Rafi

Xaris said:


> Yeah 1.15v is fine as long as it's not boosting itself too high with an offset and RAM temps arent getting too hot.. I'm not sure what's considered "dangerous" territory but I'd guess up to 1.2v is probably 100% safe. That said more voltage isn't always better because of thermals.


Alot to learn so Vsoc is also affecting the memory? , i thought is related to IMC (memory controller) and only Vdimm is memory voltage.


----------



## dr.Rafi

SacraficeMyGoat said:


> Here is my benchmark. 5800x, 32GB (2x16) 3600MHz CL16 E die running @ 3800MHz/1900FCLK.
> 
> Pretty much just running ryzen calc settings. If anyone has any suggestions on tweaks, i'm open. I've pretty much stuck with these settings since I built my machine, since they're stable. Haven't done much tweaking.
> 
> Edit: This is on F31n btw. Was on F31j but the BIOS reset on me. My previous latency on my 3700x was 67.2ns.


Ryzen calculator is not yet updated to support ryzen 5000 cpus, i have three kit of rams all were stable on 3900x ihad but not anymore with new 5900x i have now.


----------



## dr.Rafi

ccs86 said:


> F31N has been great for me so far. Random reboots are gone so far, and 0 WHEA errors in a day and a half, through benchmarks and gaming.
> 
> 5900X
> X570 Master
> 2x32 Ballistix 3600 CL16 XMP
> PBO: MB Limits, +100 Clock, no CO


what Fclck and ram frequency you running and any timing tune ??


----------



## Ohim

dr.Rafi said:


> So Voc =Vsoc?


1.1V for me ... i'm usually more conservative on voltage, i don't want to go high on it.


----------



## ManniX-ITA

panni said:


> Then look at his screenshot. Wow, dude.
> 
> Also if you change tabs to the Zen2 list, you can see _a lot_ of people running 1T GDM off Dual Rank. The Zen3 list is still very young.





nievz said:


> I tried 2T+GDM disabled and 1T+GDM disabled, both results were worst than my original setting of 1T+GDM enabled.


I can run as well 1T+GDM Disabled but it's pointless since it's slower than 1T+GDM Enabled.



dr.Rafi said:


> Someone is running 1.150volt vsoc with best write and read scores !!! is that considered safe voltage?





Xaris said:


> Yeah 1.15v is fine as long as it's not boosting itself too high with an offset and RAM temps arent getting too hot.. I'm not sure what's considered "dangerous" territory but I'd guess up to 1.2v is probably 100% safe. That said more voltage isn't always better because of thermals.


1.2V is not safe, 1.17V is considered the max for 24h/7 usage



adapt3d said:


> Hello,
> 
> Ever since f30 update, my PC when i shut it down overnight lose all settings(fast boot) in bios including time but not date.
> When the pc is totally off (PSU Switch off) It starts with code 00 and needs about 5-10min to come into bios
> When pc is off but psu switch remain ON the the PC starts with code 05 and again need about 5-10min to come into bios.
> 
> I've tried:
> Changing 2032 battery
> Downgrade to f22 bios
> Ram change
> CPU change
> GPU change
> PSU change
> Turning OFF dual bios
> Running bios on default
> Currently on bios 31k
> Nothing helps... thinking i've paid 550euros for a motherboard that gives me such problems... GIGABYTE, *** ?
> 
> I've found many people on forums with same problem but no possible solution.
> If anyone would have a solution it would be great.


What you describe is a memory issue; faulty RAM or wrong settings but could be the board as well having an issue with the DIMM slots.


----------



## Dyngsur

Sometimes I wish i went for a different brand, feels like Gigabytes bios is crap, they havent worked very good for a long time imo. Kinda sad actually.


----------



## Streetdragon

wirx said:


> I tried 1T with GDM enabled and 2T GDM disabled.
> Results are almoust identical. 2T gives litlebit better latency, but read, write and copy are lower. Tried 3-4x each benchmark. Btw, in Aida64 if you doubleclick latency result windows it only test latency, if you doubleclick Memory name, then it benchmarks all memory windows.
> RAM is Patriot ViperSteel 4400 4x8GB
> 
> 1T GDM Enabled
> View attachment 2467692
> 
> 2T GDM disabled
> View attachment 2467693
> 
> But still best is IF2033 51.9 latency and over 60000MB/s copy.
> View attachment 2467694


That are some nice results! Congrats^^


----------



## dr.Rafi

ManniX-ITA said:


> I can run as well 1T+GDM Disabled but it's pointless since it's slower than 1T+GDM Enabled.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1.2V is not safe, 1.17V is considered the max for 24h/7 usage
> 
> 
> 
> What you describe is a memory issue; faulty RAM or wrong settings but could be the board as well having an issue with the DIMM slots.


Thanks mate life saver.


----------



## prymortal

ccs86 said:


> That doesn't sound right to me.
> 
> Can you grab a screenshot from Ryzen Master during a Cinebench multi core test. All core boost is way less than you are saying without PBO or manual OC.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 4 using Tapatalk


Been busy with selling the old PC stuff, but I think *Jason_Cruze* was correct something probably PBO2 enabled. Because it was only on F31K. F31l, N & O the boost is 4.8/4.9 on all cores (it's still default settings) nothing much over boosting as high as often as that Bio's.


----------



## dr.Rafi

Dyngsur said:


> Sometimes I wish i went for a different brand, feels like Gigabytes bios is crap, they havent worked very good for a long time imo. Kinda sad actually.


You right like aorus master z490 i have, i totaly regret buying it,they made the bios like you never going to run defult intel setting ,on defult bios setting is pumping the cpu with 1.5 stright away and overclock it and all the time i had BSOD, untill i figured the VCCIO and VCCsa where crazy high on defult and have to manually put them to mindfull voltage.


----------



## ryouiki

dr.Rafi said:


> You right like aorus master z490 i have, i totaly regret buying it,they made the bios like you never going to run defult intel setting ,on defult bios setting is pumping the cpu with 1.5 stright away and overclock it and all the time i had BSOD, untill i figured the VCCIO and VCCsa where crazy high on defult and have to manually put them to mindfull voltage.


On Intel it is pretty much everyone doing it:


----------



## Dyngsur

dr.Rafi said:


> You right like aorus master z490 i have, i totaly regret buying it,they made the bios like you never going to run defult intel setting ,on defult bios setting is pumping the cpu with 1.5 stright away and overclock it and all the time i had BSOD, untill i figured the VCCIO and VCCsa where crazy high on defult and have to manually put them to mindfull voltage.



yeah, I felt that MSI or Asus would been a better choice now..


----------



## lum-x

Dyngsur said:


> yeah, I felt that MSI or Asus would been a better choice now..


Yes same here after what you are talking, also that time there was a 300Euro offer for Crosshair VIII Hero, but I decided to go with Gigabyte for Intel LAN and better VRM for 5950 later (probably March 2021 for my b-day). Still 2 months since I got the motherboad and the only issue I have is BIOS 31 doesn't like RAM overclocking. Fingers crossed Gigabyte will iron out some issues that are talked all the time.


----------



## Dyngsur

Cant even understand anything anymore, my Aida64 test as lower copy that writing and reading with 5900x, 
With 3900xt it worked like a charm.
Thinking of changing my motherboard to another, but damn thats a lot of money wasted if so.


My memory is stable, 24 cycle TM5 etc etc..


----------



## dr.Rafi

ryouiki said:


> On Intel it is pretty much everyone doing it:


Not Asus though


----------



## ManniX-ITA

Dyngsur said:


> Cant even understand anything anymore, my Aida64 test as lower copy that writing and reading with 5900x,
> With 3900xt it worked like a charm.
> Thinking of changing my motherboard to another, but damn thats a lot of money wasted if so.
> 
> 
> My memory is stable, 24 cycle TM5 etc etc..
> View attachment 2467780


You VSOC is for sure being auto-corrected.
Why are you using such a high VDDG at 1100mV?
Your CPU is probably struggling with such a high voltage and auto-correcting VSOC.

Try to set manually VDDG between 950 and 1050 max.


----------



## dr.Rafi

ManniX-ITA said:


> You VSOC is for sure being auto-corrected.
> Why are you using such a high VDDG at 1100mV?
> Your CPU is probably struggling with such a high voltage and auto-correcting VSOC.
> 
> Try to set manually VDDG between 950 and 1050 max.


There is way to stop Vsoc autocorrecting ?


----------



## nievz

Dyngsur said:


> Cant even understand anything anymore, my Aida64 test as lower copy that writing and reading with 5900x,
> With 3900xt it worked like a charm.
> Thinking of changing my motherboard to another, but damn thats a lot of money wasted if so.
> 
> 
> My memory is stable, 24 cycle TM5 etc etc..
> View attachment 2467780


Have you tried enabling GDM?



ManniX-ITA said:


> You VSOC is for sure being auto-corrected.
> Why are you using such a high VDDG at 1100mV?
> Your CPU is probably struggling with such a high voltage and auto-correcting VSOC.
> 
> Try to set manually VDDG between 950 and 1050 max.


what is VSOC auto correction? And how to prevent it?


----------



## ManniX-ITA

dr.Rafi said:


> There is way to stop Vsoc autocorrecting ?


Yes, it's auto-correcting because it's a rail voltage.
It must be set at a voltage above 40mV (better 50mV for me) what it's feeding; VDDP and VDDG.


----------



## ManniX-ITA

nievz said:


> what is VSOC auto correction? And how to prevent it?


If VSOC as above is set at the same VDDG voltage of 1100mV at boot will be auto-corrected to at least 1140mV.
You will not see it as the BIOS setting will be shown.

VSOC is subject to LLC, Load Line Calibration.
Meaning under specific conditions the CPU will bring down the voltage; under load and often going in/out idle or switching C states.
If it gets too close the voltages it's feeding (usually it's VDDG as is more often needed higher than VDDP) those voltages will not be kept at the requested value.
Having VDDG or VDDP dropping even slightly will cause instability; USB vdroop, crashes, memory or IF instability (WHEA Code 19), CPU critical errors (VDDG CCD crashing, WHEA 18), etc... 

So if you want to be on the safe side always check what this broken AGESA is setting in Auto or what you force manually and keep a delta of 50mV from the highest VDDG/VDDP value.


----------



## Dyngsur

ManniX-ITA said:


> You VSOC is for sure being auto-corrected.
> Why are you using such a high VDDG at 1100mV?
> Your CPU is probably struggling with such a high voltage and auto-correcting VSOC.
> 
> Try to set manually VDDG between 950 and 1050 max.


how do you mean with VSOC = auto corrected? Can you turn that off?
Okey gonna try some more, but VSOC LLC = High for me, should I use auto, can that help?


----------



## ManniX-ITA

Dyngsur said:


> how do you mean with VSOC = auto corrected? Can you turn that off?


See my post above you have to set it higher; either you forced it to 1100mV or Auto messed up.
But it's very likely the issue is the way too high VDDG, bring it down. I haven't seen once a 5000s needing such a high VDDG.


----------



## wirx

Tried F31o but it won't boot over IF1900, same as F31n.
But F31L is working fine, tried with tighter timings and IF2033, RAM voltage is 1.5V 4x8GB Patriot 4400


----------



## Dyngsur

ManniX-ITA said:


> See my post above you have to set it higher; either you forced it to 1100mV or Auto messed up.
> But it's very likely the issue is the way too high VDDG, bring it down. I haven't seen once a 5000s needing such a high VDDG.


ok ok, VDDP is okey?
VDDG turn down to 1050 than?


----------



## lum-x

Is there a spreadsheet with all/ or most common things you have to look after when overclocking. Althought ryzen dram calculator does a lot for overclocking


----------



## ManniX-ITA

Dyngsur said:


> ok ok, VDDP is okey?
> VDDG turn down to 1050 than?


Yeah it's ok but I would check which are the lowest voltages you can run with.
Lower means more headroom for boost, more reliability, better signal integrity.
I've seen a lot of samples than can run at VDDP/VDDG set at 900mV which is awesome.
Maybe not your case cause your memory OC is pretty tight.

Start testing with VSOC set to 1100mV fixed and VDDP/VDDG 900/950.
Then if it's not stable test VDDG 1000 and 1050.
If it's not stable again test VDDP/VDDG 950/950.
And again higher VDDG.


----------



## Dyngsur

ManniX-ITA said:


> See my post above you have to set it higher; either you forced it to 1100mV or Auto messed up.
> But it's very likely the issue is the way too high VDDG, bring it down. I haven't seen once a 5000s needing such a high VDDG.


Turn down them a bit, but the copy seems strange, what of the timings affect the copy?


----------



## panni

Yuke said:


> Better late than never...new driver came out, i did the same thing as you and sound problems are gone...do you know which software package was causing it?


No idea, sadly. Tell me if they come back; I've disabled Global C-States as well because of the GB specific USB 2.0 issues. Still have the occasional crackle, but not by far as bad as before.


----------



## panni

Dyngsur said:


> yeah, I felt that MSI or Asus would been a better choice now..





lum-x said:


> Yes same here after what you are talking, also that time there was a 300Euro offer for Crosshair VIII Hero, but I decided to go with Gigabyte for Intel LAN and better VRM for 5950 later (probably March 2021 for my b-day). Still 2 months since I got the motherboad and the only issue I have is BIOS 31 doesn't like RAM overclocking. Fingers crossed Gigabyte will iron out some issues that are talked all the time.


The issues on MSI as _exactly_ the same right now. I agree that GB doesn't have the best BIOSes out there, but the problems we're experiencing are observable 1-to-1 in the other manufacturer-threads as well. I'm explicitly watching MSI Unify and Tomahawk threads besides this one (as I have a Unify on RMA, which failed).

AMD failed miserably again, here. It feels like real AGESA development started just before launch and their software departments aren't as big as Intels.


----------



## ManniX-ITA

Dyngsur said:


> Turn down them a bit, but the copy seems strange, what of the timings affect the copy?


Not a single one, some of them are affecting copy, don't remember which ones.

I'm quite impressed you can even boot with these settings...
I don't think it's a matter of changing a setting, this profile looks completely wrong.

But in general the performances are good but not for such settings, read & write speed and latency should be better.
Despite GDM is Off for sure many of these timings are being auto-corrected.
Copy is low because there's a huge de-sync somewhere.

Try fixing the tertiary timings, look at the spreadsheets.
At some point you should see Copy going up.
Bringing down it's often not helping or even doing worse.
Start with SC, RRDL, CWL, SCL, they are more likely causing the issue.


----------



## panni

Out of curiosity: Is there anyone in this thread running Zen3 and Micron-E die above 1800/3600 apart from the wild Micron/Hynix combo? 
Looking at the google sheet I might be the only one, I'd like to confirm the hard wall at 1800.


----------



## lum-x

panni said:


> The issues on MSI as _exactly_ the same right now. I agree that GB doesn't have the best BIOSes out there, but the problems we're experiencing are observable 1-to-1 in the other manufacturer-threads as well. I'm explicitly watching MSI Unify and Tomahawk threads besides this one (as I have a Unify on RMA, which failed).
> 
> AMD failed miserably again, here. It feels like real AGESA development started just before launch and their software departments aren't as big as Intels.


Yes it is very true, but the amount of stuff you read about x570 Master seems like few issues are more pronounced in this motherboard (besides so far I love the motherboard), and it is worrying if you machine leaves you hanging when you need it the most. If gaming is an issue that for me it is not the biggest issue but when I am working I think it makes you feed bad for the purchase. Still i believe most issues can be solved with BIOS since there are many shared x570 issues being talked around. Thanks for sharing your thoughts for other boards @panni


----------



## Dyngsur

ManniX-ITA said:


> Not a single one, some of them are affecting copy, don't remember which ones.
> 
> I'm quite impressed you can even boot with these settings...
> I don't think it's a matter of changing a setting, this profile looks completely wrong.
> 
> But in general the performances are good but not for such settings, read & write speed and latency should be better.
> Despite GDM is Off for sure many of these timings are being auto-corrected.
> Copy is low because there's a huge de-sync somewhere.
> 
> Try fixing the tertiary timings, look at the spreadsheets.
> At some point you should see Copy going up.
> Bringing down it's often not helping or even doing worse.
> Start with SC, RRDL, CWL, SCL, they are more likely causing the issue.


Kinda strange cause it worked very good with a 3900xt cpu..
Maybe I need to reinstall win10.

What spreadsheet are you talking about?

okey but still doesnt get any errors 24 cycle TIM5.. well gonna try in safe mode and see what happends


----------



## ManniX-ITA

Dyngsur said:


> Kinda strange cause it worked very good with a 3900xt cpu..
> Maybe I need to reinstall win10.
> 
> What spreadsheet are you talking about?
> 
> okey but still doesnt get any errors 24 cycle TIM5.. well gonna try in safe mode and see what happends


These spreadsheets:









AMD RAM overclocking


ZEN 2 - Matisse (7nm TSMC) name,latency,FCLK,MT/s,timings,DIMMS,IC-type,part number,read,write,copy,VSOC,VDDG,VDIMM,VDDP,ProcODT,RTT,stability test,CPU,mainboard Reous,57,5 ns,1900 Mhz,3800 Mhz,<a href="https://abload.de/image.php?img=380014-14-13-1310000kzbkdb.png">14-13-14-13-30-44-247</a>,2x...




docs.google.com













Zen RAM OC Leaderboards


Zen 4 Sheet is sorted and verified submissions LOCKED each Thursday. Please provide proof of stability via Y-Cruncher AND a memory stability test, otherwise your submission will be removed. Refer to the FAQ for more info. MEMORY,PROCESSOR Username,Memory Latency,L3 Latency,DIMMs,Die Type,Rank,Me...




docs.google.com





Seems extreme to re-install Win10 and safe mode isn't going to help.
Yes it can be stable, amazingly, but that's probably only because the timings are auto-corrected.
Maybe the 3900xt did a better job with the corrections.

Check what are the constraints here:








integralfx/MemTestHelper


C# WPF to automate HCI MemTest. Contribute to integralfx/MemTestHelper development by creating an account on GitHub.




github.com





For instance I'm pretty sure CWL at -5 from CL should not be possible.
SCL at 2 is possible but it's very unlikely at 3800. And so on.
Try picking up the timings which you see higher in the spreadsheets above and where they get better results than you.
Then test what happens if you change them.
Set CWL at -4,-3,-2, etc and test. If you don't see changes or improving it was being auto-corrected.
If performances are worsening than it was working.
But you have to read about the relationships between timings in the guide above.
Many needs to be adjusted together.


----------



## adapt3d

ManniX-ITA said:


> What you describe is a memory issue; faulty RAM or wrong settings but could be the board as well having an issue with the DIMM slots.


I tried to run on default bios whole day which resulted at same scenario next morning.
Tests are showing that my ram is stable.
But will try different DIIM slots - Thank you for idea

My memory is 1:1 IF 1866

Check screens for more info


----------



## ManniX-ITA

adapt3d said:


> I tried to run on default bios whole day which resulted at same scenario next morning.
> Tests are showing that my ram is stable.
> But will try different DIIM slots - Thank you for idea
> 
> My memory is 1:1 IF 1866
> 
> Check screens for more info
> View attachment 2467792
> 
> View attachment 2467793
> 
> View attachment 2467794


Try using IF 1600 and if you still have issues test using one DIMM at a time.


----------



## Jason_Cruze

panni said:


> Out of curiosity: Is there anyone in this thread running Zen3 and Micron-E die above 1800/3600 apart from the wild Micron/Hynix combo?
> Looking at the google sheet I might be the only one, I'd like to confirm the hard wall at 1800.


Nope, from what I have seen they are all B-dies


----------



## Dyngsur

.


----------



## Dyngsur

ManniX-ITA said:


> These spreadsheets:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AMD RAM overclocking
> 
> 
> ZEN 2 - Matisse (7nm TSMC) name,latency,FCLK,MT/s,timings,DIMMS,IC-type,part number,read,write,copy,VSOC,VDDG,VDIMM,VDDP,ProcODT,RTT,stability test,CPU,mainboard Reous,57,5 ns,1900 Mhz,3800 Mhz,<a href="https://abload.de/image.php?img=380014-14-13-1310000kzbkdb.png">14-13-14-13-30-44-247</a>,2x...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> docs.google.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zen RAM OC Leaderboards
> 
> 
> Zen 4 Sheet is sorted and verified submissions LOCKED each Thursday. Please provide proof of stability via Y-Cruncher AND a memory stability test, otherwise your submission will be removed. Refer to the FAQ for more info. MEMORY,PROCESSOR Username,Memory Latency,L3 Latency,DIMMs,Die Type,Rank,Me...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> docs.google.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seems extreme to re-install Win10 and safe mode isn't going to help.
> Yes it can be stable, amazingly, but that's probably only because the timings are auto-corrected.
> Maybe the 3900xt did a better job with the corrections.
> 
> Check what are the constraints here:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> integralfx/MemTestHelper
> 
> 
> C# WPF to automate HCI MemTest. Contribute to integralfx/MemTestHelper development by creating an account on GitHub.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> github.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For instance I'm pretty sure CWL at -5 from CL should not be possible.
> SCL at 2 is possible but it's very unlikely at 3800. And so on.
> Try picking up the timings which you see higher in the spreadsheets above and where they get better results than you.
> Then test what happens if you change them.
> Set CWL at -4,-3,-2, etc and test. If you don't see changes or improving it was being auto-corrected.
> If performances are worsening than it was working.
> But you have to read about the relationships between timings in the guide above.
> Many needs to be adjusted together.


yeah but look all the copy is way lower than reading and writing on all of them exept the one with 4000/2000 FCLK.
So I guess its not only my that act like that, so something is strange for all of them it seems, why my latency is a bit higher, got 55ns can be that I dont have a fresh win install with zero programs installed... I got one that has been running for a while now, and I have crashed several times so I guess with a fresh win install i will get better results.

tried looser timings, worse results. So I guess you are wrong some, can I turn of auto correct somehow?


----------



## Dyngsur

Tried some other settings that worked before.
Same results, so something with 5000 series and copy doesnt work or its a missreading.


----------



## ManniX-ITA

Dyngsur said:


> yeah but look all the copy is way lower than reading and writing on all of them exept the one with 4000/2000 FCLK.
> So I guess its not only my that act like that, so something is strange for all of them it seems, why my latency is a bit higher, got 55ns can be that I dont have a fresh win install with zero programs installed... I got one that has been running for a while now, and I have crashed several times so I guess with a fresh win install i will get better results.
> 
> tried looser timings, worse results. So I guess you are wrong some, can I turn of auto correct somehow?


You can test with a Win10 install on a USB stick to check if it's related to Windows.
The very good R/W bandwidth is due to low CL an RFC.

But this 5 GB/s difference on copy vs write is much more the usual average of 2 GB/s I have seen around.

Look at this post:








NEW!!! DRAM Calculator for Ryzen™ 1.7.3 (overclocking...


Here are some additional settings you can try like the RTTNOM etc. I've been testing whole nigth and day. These are the findings: LLC, now setting for CPU is LLC Mode 2 and for NB/SoC LLC is Mode 3. Upping the NB SoC from 1.05 to 1.1 doesn't seem to help. On the contrary I think it make it...




www.overclock.net





It's at 3800 MHz and except write is better than yours.
But it's a CL16 with RFC at 288... that's why I'm saying there's something wrong with your timings.

You can't turn auto-correction off, you need to set the right values which will not be auto-corrected.


----------



## Mullcom

ManniX-ITA said:


> These spreadsheets:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AMD RAM overclocking
> 
> 
> ZEN 2 - Matisse (7nm TSMC) name,latency,FCLK,MT/s,timings,DIMMS,IC-type,part number,read,write,copy,VSOC,VDDG,VDIMM,VDDP,ProcODT,RTT,stability test,CPU,mainboard Reous,57,5 ns,1900 Mhz,3800 Mhz,<a href="https://abload.de/image.php?img=380014-14-13-1310000kzbkdb.png">14-13-14-13-30-44-247</a>,2x...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> docs.google.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zen RAM OC Leaderboards
> 
> 
> Zen 4 Sheet is sorted and verified submissions LOCKED each Thursday. Please provide proof of stability via Y-Cruncher AND a memory stability test, otherwise your submission will be removed. Refer to the FAQ for more info. MEMORY,PROCESSOR Username,Memory Latency,L3 Latency,DIMMs,Die Type,Rank,Me...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> docs.google.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seems extreme to re-install Win10 and safe mode isn't going to help.
> Yes it can be stable, amazingly, but that's probably only because the timings are auto-corrected.
> Maybe the 3900xt did a better job with the corrections.
> 
> Check what are the constraints here:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> integralfx/MemTestHelper
> 
> 
> C# WPF to automate HCI MemTest. Contribute to integralfx/MemTestHelper development by creating an account on GitHub.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> github.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For instance I'm pretty sure CWL at -5 from CL should not be possible.
> SCL at 2 is possible but it's very unlikely at 3800. And so on.
> Try picking up the timings which you see higher in the spreadsheets above and where they get better results than you.
> Then test what happens if you change them.
> Set CWL at -4,-3,-2, etc and test. If you don't see changes or improving it was being auto-corrected.
> If performances are worsening than it was working.
> But you have to read about the relationships between timings in the guide above.
> Many needs to be adjusted together.





Dyngsur said:


> Kinda strange cause it worked very good with a 3900xt cpu..
> Maybe I need to reinstall win10.
> 
> What spreadsheet are you talking about?
> 
> okey but still doesnt get any errors 24 cycle TIM5.. well gonna try in safe mode and see what happends


Yes. As @ManniX-ITA saying.

Even if you get stable with timing is not nessesary be good config. There are build in safe mekanism if something goes wrong. Then it may get a other chans to do it. 

Like "active bank" for so memory can wright or read from it. If timing is off say to short for that funktion and it sometime missing it trying again. This I guess not showing as error because in the end all work out. But to process did take much longer then what you sett this funktion to. 

Hope this is understandable. And note this. I am only reading and try to learn my self.

Skickat från min SM-G973F via Tapatalk


----------



## Yuke

panni said:


> No idea, sadly. Tell me if they come back; I've disabled Global C-States as well because of the GB specific USB 2.0 issues. Still have the occasional crackle, but not by far as bad as before.


Well, some of those crackling sound could be because the content creator messed it up.

I installed everything but the HDMI-Sound driver and the GeForce-Experience suite and used the reproducible tests provided here: Audio popping when fast forward/start and stop, or clicking windows sound icon

...and the issues are gone.


----------



## Nighthog

Dyngsur said:


> Tried some other settings that worked before.
> Same results, so something with 5000 series and copy doesnt work or its a missreading.
> View attachment 2467798


There is a general "lack" on Copy bandwidth in general on these new AGESA versions. I think there is a change in the way it's handled in BIOS, might be a security option/mitigation that is causing it. 
Like Executive branch prediction, or something else.
I see the same loss of copy bandwidth on Ryzen 3000 on the latest AGESA, it's not isolated to Ryzen 5000.


----------



## Dyngsur

ManniX-ITA said:


> You can test with a Win10 install on a USB stick to check if it's related to Windows.
> The very good R/W bandwidth is due to low CL an RFC.
> 
> But this 5 GB/s difference on copy vs write is much more the usual average of 2 GB/s I have seen around.
> 
> Look at this post:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NEW!!! DRAM Calculator for Ryzen™ 1.7.3 (overclocking...
> 
> 
> Here are some additional settings you can try like the RTTNOM etc. I've been testing whole nigth and day. These are the findings: LLC, now setting for CPU is LLC Mode 2 and for NB/SoC LLC is Mode 3. Upping the NB SoC from 1.05 to 1.1 doesn't seem to help. On the contrary I think it make it...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.overclock.net
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's at 3800 MHz and except write is better than yours.
> But it's a CL16 with RFC at 288... that's why I'm saying there's something wrong with your timings.
> 
> You can't turn auto-correction off, you need to set the right values which will not be auto-corrected.


Ah I see, well you cant help me to correct the timings than perhaps?
I am trying to learn it myself, so all help would be great!


----------



## Ohim

I see that GB pulled the F31 versions from the website, at least for my x570 Aorus Elite.


----------



## ManniX-ITA

Nighthog said:


> There is a general "lack" on Copy bandwidth in general on these new AGESA versions. I think there is a change in the way it's handled in BIOS, might be a security option/mitigation that is causing it.
> Like Executive branch prediction, or something else.
> I see the same loss of copy bandwidth on Ryzen 3000 on the latest AGESA, it's not isolated to Ryzen 5000.


Must be something new, I see now a decrease but it was not there with 31e:










Maybe it's a setting but my profile right now is very similar to that which I used for validation.



Dyngsur said:


> Ah I see, well you cant help me to correct the timings than perhaps?
> I am trying to learn it myself, so all help would be great!


It's not exactly my turf 
I know something but just because recently had to work on my kits.

Best would be to post in the DRAM Calculator thread:








NEW!!! DRAM Calculator for Ryzen™ 1.7.3 (overclocking...


AMD Ryzen Memory Tweaking & Overclocking Guide AMD Ryzen Memory Tweaking & Overclocking Guide MEMbench 0.6 README https://www.overclock.net/forum/27960952-post4412.html HOW USE MEMTEST in MEMbench https://www.overclock.net/forum/28069030-post5047.html DRAM Calculator for Ryzen™ 1.7.3 +...




www.overclock.net





There almost all experienced people can help, I can chime in.
As a start why don't you try something similar as the settings from that post and check what's the performance gap?
Maybe there are BIOS settings which are not directly the timings but related which are holding off your performances.


----------



## ManniX-ITA

Ohim said:


> I see that GB pulled the F31 versions from the website, at least for my x570 Aorus Elite.


Master as well, maybe a new "release" BIOS is coming...


----------



## superleeds27

ManniX-ITA said:


> Master as well, maybe a new "release" BIOS is coming...


I never understand why they release them? If they're pulled they're clearly not right and your average joe will be flashing these.


----------



## panni

Yuke said:


> Well, some of those crackling sound could be because the content creator messed it up.
> 
> I installed everything but the HDMI-Sound driver and the GeForce-Experience suite and used the reproducible tests provided here: Audio popping when fast forward/start and stop, or clicking windows sound icon
> 
> ...and the issues are gone.


You mean little pops when moving the timeline and on start/stop? I still have those, but not during playback itself.


----------



## panni

superleeds27 said:


> I never understand why they release them? If they're pulled they're clearly not right and your average joe will be flashing these.


They release beta BIOSes occasionally - anything with a letter at the end tends to be beta. All the intermediate "releases" you see in this thread are sort of internal and are given to us as a "courtesy" via the TweakTown thread.

I agree that they should be more strict with official releases on the website, especially as they don't mark BIOSes as beta visibly apart from the letter at the end.


----------



## Dyngsur

ManniX-ITA said:


> Must be something new, I see now a decrease but it was not there with 31e:
> 
> View attachment 2467807
> 
> 
> Maybe it's a setting but my profile right now is very similar to that which I used for validation.
> 
> 
> 
> It's not exactly my turf
> I know something but just because recently had to work on my kits.
> 
> Best would be to post in the DRAM Calculator thread:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NEW!!! DRAM Calculator for Ryzen™ 1.7.3 (overclocking...
> 
> 
> AMD Ryzen Memory Tweaking & Overclocking Guide AMD Ryzen Memory Tweaking & Overclocking Guide MEMbench 0.6 README https://www.overclock.net/forum/27960952-post4412.html HOW USE MEMTEST in MEMbench https://www.overclock.net/forum/28069030-post5047.html DRAM Calculator for Ryzen™ 1.7.3 +...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.overclock.net
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There almost all experienced people can help, I can chime in.
> As a start why don't you try something similar as the settings from that post and check what's the performance gap?
> Maybe there are BIOS settings which are not directly the timings but related which are holding off your performances.



yeah, so its something else than my timings imo, but I have like asked in the other forum part for advice and hope some can help me out!


----------



## HyperC

So what is the best way to OC these new toys just gaming that matters to me I should have my 5900x by the 10th, Happy I can finally use my x570 motherboard again


----------



## panni

HyperC said:


> So what is the best way to OC these new toys just gaming that matters to me I should have my 5900x by the 10th, Happy I can finally use my x570 motherboard again


I wouldn't bother right now and wait for more mature AGESA and final BIOSes. There's too much early adopter pain at the moment.
Just dropping in a 5000 series and going with 3600 will give you a perfect baseline for gaming. 3800/4000 will get interesting later, and even then, we're probably only talking about benchmark results and a couple of FPS in games.


----------



## Frietkot Louis

Dyngsur said:


> Sometimes I wish i went for a different brand, feels like Gigabytes bios is crap, they havent worked very good for a long time imo. Kinda sad actually.


Well, yes. me too. I still plan on making an ESXi server from my 3900x so probably the gigabyte board is going together with the CPU in that after I've tested another mobo from MSI or ASUS with a 5950x


----------



## kaoski

I am conducting a test every time the beta version of the bios is released.
I just updated it from F11m to F11n.

3800 windows bootable in IF 1:1.
WHEA errors are not resolved.

The product I am using is B550i Aorus Pro Ax.
WHEA error occurred in F11k version.
By using G.Skill FlareX 3200 CL14 memory, we were able to achieve 4200 clocks in IF 1:1 condition.

We are planning to check the application status of high clock on F11n.


----------



## Yuke

panni said:


> You mean little pops when moving the timeline and on start/stop? I still have those, but not during playback itself.


No, not those slider things, those are expected. But the two videos i posted below. The first one was popping when trying to stereo-mix from left to right and reverse and the electro song was a crackling mess 24/7 (probably also stereo-mixing problem). 

Both are fixed for me now. Thinking about getting Big Navi now because i strongly doubt that Nvidia will fix things. They never did with so many other things like Dithering on driver level.


----------



## Frietkot Louis

Dyngsur said:


> Tried some other settings that worked before.
> Same results, so something with 5000 series and copy doesnt work or its a missreading.
> View attachment 2467798


Aida 6.30 gives lower copy scores than 6.25 ;-) Just saying.


----------



## Dyngsur

Frietkot Louis said:


> Aida 6.30 gives lower copy scores than 6.25 ;-) Just saying.


so downgrade aida64 to 6.25 will give better results?


----------



## ccs86

dr.Rafi said:


> what Fclck and ram frequency you running and any timing tune ??


1800 FCLK
1800/3600 RAM
Straight XMP timings

Sent from my Pixel 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## ManniX-ITA

Frietkot Louis said:


> Aida 6.30 gives lower copy scores than 6.25 ;-) Just saying.


Damn you are right didn't consider AIDA version 
It's 2.5 GB/s less...



Dyngsur said:


> so downgrade aida64 to 6.25 will give better results?


Yes but you'll still have another 2.5 GB/s unaccounted for


----------



## Frietkot Louis

ManniX-ITA said:


> Damn you are right didn't consider AIDA version
> It's 2.5 GB/s less...


for me it's the difference between 62G and 55G, if I remember correctly.


----------



## Frietkot Louis

Dyngsur said:


> so downgrade aida64 to 6.25 will give better results?


Count on it my swedish friend. Flygvapnet !


----------



## Mullcom

Frietkot Louis said:


> Count on it my swedish friend. Flygvapnet !


Many svenskar here.

Skickat från min SM-G973F via Tapatalk


----------



## Dyngsur

Okey, so now I show you that all shiet works like I told you but still thinks Gigabyte needs a real working bios, so fark F31K works best. The latest F31O was shiet, couldnt even boot into windows with 1900FCLK.


----------



## Frietkot Louis

Mullcom said:


> Many svenskar here.
> 
> Skickat från min SM-G973F via Tapatalk


Okay ;-) Many swedish. OT: I just have a special affinity with Sweden since I spend 3 weeks there in 1990 (!) on an international Airforce/cadets exchange (IACE 1990). Best 3 weeks of my life and I lost 3 Kg with your food without doing any effort and enjoining it !


----------



## Khonagashira

Hi,

I'm following this thread for the past couple days, and i'm wondering where do you set your settings (Vsoc, VDDP, VDDG, FCLK) ?

Is it in "AMD Overclocking" or in "XFR Enhancements" ? Did you notice a difference between them two sections ?

I'm trying to hit 1900FCLK, but I can't get it to work for now (while I can hit 1867 easily...).

X570 Master, 5900X, just tried F31o...


----------



## Frietkot Louis

K Version works for me. Still on my 3900X though. I won't pay over MSRP for 5xxx out of principle.


----------



## Frietkot Louis

Khonagashira said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm following this thread for the past couple days, and i'm wondering where do you set your settings (Vsoc, VDDP, VDDG, FCLK) ?
> 
> Is it in "AMD Overclocking" or in "XFR Enhancements" ? Did you notice a difference between them two sections ?
> 
> I'm trying to hit 1900FCLK, but I can't get it to work for now (while I can hit 1867 easily...).
> 
> X570 Master, 5900X, just tried F31o...


Hey French (bonjour) dude. I can hit 1900FCLK and it's kinda stable but not when temps in the case are rising during gaming.

My standard settings are :
Vsoc 1,125 (never higher), LLC Medium
VDDP 950
VDDG 1050

Those are 100% stable @ 1866 and no WHEA errors. Even with 60+ degrees temps on the ram.

I lose 1GIG/s compared to 1900 and max 1 ns on latency, no worth to risk to go higher.

HTH.


----------



## Khonagashira

Frietkot Louis said:


> Hey French (bonjour) dude. I can hit 1900FCLK and it's kinda stable but not when temps in the case are rising during gaming.
> 
> My standard settings are :
> Vsoc 1,125 (never higher), LLC Medium
> VDDP 950
> VDDG 1050
> 
> Those are 100% stable @ 1866 and no WHEA errors. Even with 60+ degrees temps on the ram.
> 
> I lose 1GIG/s compared to 1900 and max 1 ns on latency, no worth to risk to go higher.
> 
> HTH.


Thx for the answer.

I'm stable @ 1867 FCLK with this settings :


----------



## Dyngsur




----------



## Dyngsur

Khonagashira said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm following this thread for the past couple days, and i'm wondering where do you set your settings (Vsoc, VDDP, VDDG, FCLK) ?
> 
> Is it in "AMD Overclocking" or in "XFR Enhancements" ? Did you notice a difference between them two sections ?
> 
> I'm trying to hit 1900FCLK, but I can't get it to work for now (while I can hit 1867 easily...).
> 
> X570 Master, 5900X, just tried F31o...


Try F31K, I cant boot into win10 with F31O


----------



## Dyngsur

Thinking of changing my 5900X to another one and see if I get better luck  But dunno yet still Gigabytes Bios sucks balls!


----------



## wirx

Dyngsur said:


> View attachment 2467839


Wau, how you accomplished that? What were memory settings?


----------



## Dyngsur

wirx said:


> Wau, how you accomplished that? What were memory settings?


Apparently I am using settings that shouldn't work, but it works for me.
Well dunno about this cpu, but Gigabyte needs to get their bios working cause I think its their bios that holding back atm.


----------



## Khonagashira

Dyngsur said:


> Try F31K, I cant boot into win10 with F31O


Thx, I'll give it a try !

By the way, which section do you use for your BIOS settings ?

"AMD Overclocking" or "XFR Enhancements" ? Is there a difference ?


----------



## Frietkot Louis

Khonagashira said:


> Thx for the answer.
> 
> I'm stable @ 1867 FCLK with this settings :
> View attachment 2467838


Hey, you have exactly the same DRAMS from G-Skill I had before. There are great as long as you use them in 2x16. I've tested them in 4x16 and then 3600 is the maxx that is kinda stable.

Currently running 4x8 GB-die (since 2x8 GB was not good compared to 2x16 G-skill), and have reserved the 4x16 for my future ESXi server @ 64GB.

Good choice.


----------



## Frietkot Louis

Dyngsur said:


> View attachment 2467839


Those speeds are off the charts ... *** :-0 ! ;-)


----------



## Dyngsur

Khonagashira said:


> Thx, I'll give it a try !
> 
> By the way, which section do you use for your BIOS settings ?
> 
> "AMD Overclocking" or "XFR Enhancements" ? Is there a difference ?


I dont think its a difference atm I am using all settings in the AMD Overclocking menu, but they work in XFR aswell, but you cant change the VDDG volt for IOD or CCD in XFR menu separately so thats why I am using the AMD overclocking menu. 

But use F31K most stable bios so far imo for 5900x cpu and x570 Master


----------



## Dyngsur

Frietkot Louis said:


> Those speeds are off the charts ... *** :-0 ! ;-)


Yeah I am kinda happy, but thought maybe I could improve them more, but my computer is seriously modded with a lot of fans and have 120mm fan on the mem sticks and 2 * 120mm on my GPU, 6*120mm fans on 360 radiator push/pull config and 1*120mm fan blowing out in the back, 1*140mm in top blowing out and 1*140mm blowing in over the mem sticks.


----------



## dr.Rafi

Frietkot Louis said:


> for me it's the difference between 62G and 55G, if I remember correctly.


That is quit alot.


----------



## Frietkot Louis

Dyngsur said:


> Yeah I am kinda happy, but thought maybe I could improve them more, but my computer is seriously modded with a lot of fans and have 120mm fan on the mem sticks and 2 * 120mm on my GPU, 6*120mm fans on 360 radiator push/pull config and 1*120mm fan blowing out in the back, 1*140mm in top blowing out and 1*140mm blowing in over the mem sticks.


Seriously dude this is excellent, only thing I see is the L3 cache latency it looks like cr*p. But this can be aida of course....


----------



## Frietkot Louis

dr.Rafi said:


> That is quit alot.


I know. this was before.....


----------



## Dyngsur

Frietkot Louis said:


> Seriously dude this is excellent, only thing I see is the L3 cache latency it looks like cr*p. But this can be aida of course....


old aida that doesnt support the 5000 series, just wanted to check the copy speed.
So thats why.


----------



## Dyngsur

Frietkot Louis said:


> I know. this was before.....
> 
> View attachment 2467844


----------



## Frietkot Louis

Dyngsur said:


> View attachment 2467846


Well. Nothing much to say eh ;-P congrats I am not jealous .... not yet ! ;-)


----------



## Dyngsur

Frietkot Louis said:


> Well. Nothing much to say eh ;-P congrats I am not jealous .... not yet ! ;-)


hehe well I am not satisfied, want more more


----------



## Frietkot Louis

Dyngsur said:


> hehe well I am not satisfied, want more more


Okay, whatever gives you pleasure. Really. I am actually here because I find some kindred souls during Corona lockdowns. Cheers.


----------



## Dyngsur

Frietkot Louis said:


> Okay, whatever gives you pleasure. Really. I am actually here because I find some kindred souls during Corona lockdowns. Cheers.


hehe know the feeling been home for several weeks working.


----------



## ryouiki

Feels like AGESA this time around is super BETA status... F31o out + apparently new 1.1.8.x AGESA incoming as well (maybe fix Renoir compatibility?) I'm not sure we will see "final" BIOS release for some time.

Also thanks for mention about AIDA64 speed changes between version, I was starting to think new BIOS had cause some unknown issue.


----------



## MikeS3000

I am trying out f31o on my Aorus Pro Wifi. So far it's just as stable as f31k for me. I used the same settings and really no difference at all. No WHEA at 1900 fclk. I haven't messed with voltage too much. Auto settings tries to boot at 1.05 vsoc and .975 on the rest of the voltages. I'm at 1.075 vsoc and you can see the other voltages. I believe @Veii suggested using 40mv steps between voltages for Zen 3 so that is what I tried.


----------



## MyUsername

ManniX-ITA said:


> Yes, it's auto-correcting because it's a rail voltage.
> It must be set at a voltage above 40mV (better 50mV for me) what it's feeding; VDDP and VDDG.


The VDDG is on a linear regulator, so it goes down from the SoC voltage. The SoC will remain at your selected voltage and the regulator for the VDDG will auto correct 40mV lower if set too high, same as VDDP.


----------



## dr.Rafi

Dyngsur said:


> Turn down them a bit, but the copy seems strange, what of the timings affect the copy?


I copied your setting with f31k put the VDIM to 1.5 volt was giving me BSOD on boot up so changed only trcdrd to 15 and is up and running now but you have better ram and ithink BSOD is ram issue not cpu or bios, its very old kit but good one .
How much voltage you feeding VDIM (ram voltage)?


----------



## Mullcom

6.85 latency 

TYPE
D die from micro
CMK32GX4M2B3200C16
Corsair
JEDEC DIMM Label 
16GB 2Rx8 PC4-2133P-UB0-10 

Part Number 
D9TZV (MT40A1G8WE-075E) 
Package 
Standard Monolithic 78-ball FBGA 
78-ball 8.0mm x 12.0mm FBGA

Die Density / Count 
8 Gb D-die (Z01B / 20 nm) / 1 die 
Input Clock Frequency 
1067 MHz (0,938 ns) 
Speed Grade 
DDR4-2133P downbin 

Skickat från min SM-G973F via Tapatalk


----------



## dr.Rafi

Dyngsur said:


> View attachment 2467839


Very Impressed what did you do to make copy so high ?


----------



## ManniX-ITA

Dyngsur said:


> View attachment 2467839


Kinda cheating this way but looks awesome 



MyUsername said:


> The VDDG is on a linear regulator, so it goes down from the SoC voltage. The SoC will remain at your selected voltage and the regulator for the VDDG will auto correct 40mV lower if set too high, same as VDDP.


I've always read from Veii that is VSOC auto-correcting up and not vice versa.
It happened to me once that I've mistakenly set the VSOC too close to VDDG.
I have a very specific behavior when VDDG is below the correct value and it wasn't that one, USB vdroop.
Instead I got BSOD and freezes/stuttering, it was very specific.


----------



## dr.Rafi

Dyngsur said:


> View attachment 2467839


Oh igot it now Aida portable V6.25 








Aida v6.25








Aida v6.30


----------



## Netherwind

Feels like my mem (G-Skill F4-3600C16D-32GTZNC) are unOCable for some reason. I'm trying to run them at 3800MHz but I can't get past POST.

I'm a Mem OC novice but this is what I've gathered that I must change in BIOS:
System Memory Multiplier : x38
DRAM Voltage (CH A/B) : 1.400V
FCLK Frequency : 1900MHz
UCLK DIV1 MODE : UCLK==MEMCLK

I've left XMP enabled too (not sure if it's correct)


----------



## ManniX-ITA

Netherwind said:


> Feels like my mem (G-Skill F4-3600C16D-32GTZNC) are unOCable for some reason. I'm trying to run them at 3800MHz but I can't get past POST.
> 
> I'm a Mem OC novice but this is what I've gathered that I must change in BIOS:
> System Memory Multiplier : x38
> DRAM Voltage (CH A/B) : 1.400V
> FCLK Frequency : 1900MHz
> UCLK DIV1 MODE : UCLK==MEMCLK
> 
> I've left XMP enabled too (not sure if it's correct)
> View attachment 2467877
> View attachment 2467878


You need to disable XMP and set manually timings.
DRAM Calc can give you some settings to start with, even if it does not support specifically Zen3.


----------



## MyUsername

ManniX-ITA said:


> Kinda cheating this way but looks awesome
> 
> 
> 
> I've always read from Veii that is VSOC auto-correcting up and not vice versa.
> It happened to me once that I've mistakenly set the VSOC too close to VDDG.
> I have a very specific behavior when VDDG is below the correct value and it wasn't that one, USB vdroop.
> Instead I got BSOD and freezes/stuttering, it was very specific.


I set VDDG IOD 1100, SoC at 1.137(SV12 1.125V) in AMD OC. RM and hwinfo are both reporting the same watts used, the maths adds up A*V=W. I like to think and hope the SoC SV12 is accurate and if the SoC is being offset why is nothing detecting it? And secondly the Infineon XDPE132GSC on the VRM is spot on super accurate, if that's wrong then the board might as well go in the bin.


----------



## ManniX-ITA

MyUsername said:


> I set VDDG IOD 1100, SoC at 1.137(SV12 1.125V) in AMD OC. RM and hwinfo are both reporting the same watts used, the maths adds up A*V=W. I like to think and hope the SoC SV12 is accurate and if the SoC is being offset why is nothing detecting it? And secondly the Infineon XDPE132GSC on the VRM is spot on super accurate, if that's wrong then the board might as well go in the bin.
> 
> View attachment 2467893
> View attachment 2467894


The Watt value is computed from the current and voltage which is reported.
If that's wrong then also the power consumption is wrong.
Guess only AMD can tell for sure how it works.


----------



## panni

Netherwind said:


> Feels like my mem (G-Skill F4-3600C16D-32GTZNC) are unOCable for some reason. I'm trying to run them at 3800MHz but I can't get past POST.
> 
> I'm a Mem OC novice but this is what I've gathered that I must change in BIOS:
> System Memory Multiplier : x38
> DRAM Voltage (CH A/B) : 1.400V
> FCLK Frequency : 1900MHz
> UCLK DIV1 MODE : UCLK==MEMCLK
> 
> I've left XMP enabled too (not sure if it's correct)
> View attachment 2467877
> View attachment 2467878


Welcome to my world 
I've got a wall at 3800 (can't get above 3733) on Micron-E. Patiently waiting for the new AGESA.

That's the best I was able to manage so far:


----------



## Veii

MyUsername said:


> The VDDG is on a linear regulator, so it goes down from the SoC voltage. The SoC will remain at your selected voltage and the regulator for the VDDG will auto correct 40mV lower if set too high, same as VDDP.
> 
> 
> ManniX-ITA said:
> 
> 
> 
> Kinda cheating this way but looks awesome
> 
> 
> I've always read from Veii that is VSOC auto-correcting up and not vice versa.
> It happened to me once that I've mistakenly set the VSOC too close to VDDG.
> I have a very specific behavior when VDDG is below the correct value and it wasn't that one, USB vdroop.
> Instead I got BSOD and freezes/stuttering, it was very specific.
Click to expand...




MyUsername said:


> I set VDDG IOD 1100, SoC at 1.137(SV12 1.125V) in AMD OC. RM and hwinfo are both reporting the same watts used, the maths adds up A*V=W. I like to think and hope the SoC SV12 is accurate and if the SoC is being offset why is nothing detecting it? And secondly the Infineon XDPE132GSC on the VRM is spot on super accurate, if that's wrong then the board might as well go in the bin.
> 
> View attachment 2467893
> View attachment 2467894


It was being upshifted up to cLDO_VDDP state
You are correct that the VDDG line is taken from the SOC line
But the issue is, there are awkward exceptions which do not explain how VDDG voltage is shifted between VDDG IOD & CCD

Taken for example on Matisse this set:
VDDP 900
VDDG CCD 950
VDDG IOD 1000
VSOC 1075

Which is equal to
VDDP 900
VDDG 1000
VSOC 1075
using 75mV stepping on both but the same works with 50mV stepping
pushing one VDDG up and lowering the other one equally - still keeping up the avg voltage
It remains stable and the current remains the same

The issue is,
SMU can not detect this - nor can boards detect where and how voltage is split
It happens that somewhere it takes and equalizes VDDG voltage - which is not from the SOC line (sounds wrong)

But the main problem is the same
the FIT module does regulate the voltage split and it can not be tracked via SMU
Early on ZenTimings could read out the set CCD voltage via the bios - these days it has no idea
(becasue there is no data how when and from where it is split

There are evens where VDDG_CCD is lower and IOD higher
example:
VDDP 900
VDDG CCD 875
VDDG IOD 1000
VSOC 1050
50mV stepping , avg VDDG is 950mV

on both examples 1000mV SOC would work too,
while the same perfect scaling (40mV here) also happens for Vermeer
Well technically for Matisse it's around 43-48mV , 50mV stepping is used from AMD by default on Matisse

Early on many couple of people friend their CPUs, because couple of BIOS bugs pushed cLDO_VDDP as 1150mV
Which ment, the lowest VDDG could be 1.2 (too high) and SOC around 1.25 (in a perfect world)
Most of the times it was tho 1.25 for VDDG and SOC near 1.3+

The auto-correction happens from the bottom upwards
SOC is always 50mV higher than VDDG avg voltage
Just here lies again the problem of "where does VDDG get it's voltage from , if IOD happens to be higher than SOC"

Autocorrection indeed happens, but at this day many mechanismsare implemented to protect the CPUs and autocorrect
On Matisse early on you had to enable UncoreOC soo it would skip autocorrection and blindly apply what you set
It was necessary even if variable SOC and variable FCLK was disabled on these units ~ else the voltages would be just ignored and autocorrected to keep up stability

Vermeer i'm still investigating something awkward
By default it pushes identical VDDG CCD as cLDO_VDDP ~ which is bizzare
But at least can say that 40mV stepping works out well

if i remember it out of my head, my 2066 FCLK atm runs at 40mV stepping
VDDP 900mV
VDDG CCD 940mV (980 already causes hardlocks ~ lower CCD is needed)
VDDG IOD 1020mV
VSOC 1060mV (proc 34.3ohm)
although i push 1100mV SOC because of PBO and BCLK OC
(doing avg math, it's 900-980-1060 , just that high CCD causes issues on Vermeer ~ Cores just hardcrash)

I can not answer everything fully, research day by day continues (still fighting with 2100FCLK...)
But i sadly can also not relate to WHEA issues or similar problems
I just keep using the same formula i've learned from Matisse and had no problems at all 
Can not relate to people's WHEA issues - have never seen even one


----------



## Nighthog

Here I have 2266FCLK working on my Ryzen 5 4650G Pro.

Thumbs up for Renoir memory controller!


----------



## Veii

Nighthog said:


> Here I have 2266FCLK working on my Ryzen 5 4650G Pro.
> 
> Thumbs up for Renoir memory controller!


What where your voltages 
SOC could maybe be used on Vermeer~ as it seems to love SOC voltage


----------



## SacraficeMyGoat

panni said:


> Out of curiosity: Is there anyone in this thread running Zen3 and Micron-E die above 1800/3600 apart from the wild Micron/Hynix combo?
> Looking at the google sheet I might be the only one, I'd like to confirm the hard wall at 1800.


I've been running my 32gb 3600 c16 (2x16) E Die kit @ 3800/1900FCLK since I got my 5800x and haven't had any issues. Using the same exact settings I used on my 3700x.


----------



## Jason_Cruze

I was able to boot 4200cl16 using Hynix CJR and Micron Rev E. I will tighten the timings once my chip allows me to push 2100 FCLK. Meanwhile staying with 1967 FCLK and 3933cl16.










The new boards are great at overclocking. I never thought 4 sticks would boot beyond 3800 to be honest, yet reached 4200.


----------



## Jason_Cruze

panni said:


> Welcome to my world
> I've got a wall at 3800 (can't get above 3733) on Micron-E. Patiently waiting for the new AGESA.
> 
> That's the best I was able to manage so far:
> View attachment 2467907


Before testing with mixed set. I booted 3933 using Rev E alone and then with only CJR, both of them were able to do 3933MCLK/1967 FCLK individually before I mixed them, After that too it still works but I had to loosen trfc and trc to match with my Rev E kit as CJR can go much tighter on those timings.


----------



## hotripper

GB has pulled all f31 versions except F30 off their support page(x570Elite wifi). I put f31E a couple of weeks ago then it disappeared the next day and now l is gone too, it was there yesterday. Reason?


----------



## Jason_Cruze

hotripper said:


> GB has pulled all f30 versions except F30 off their support page(x570Elite wifi). I put f30E a couple of weeks ago then it disappeared the next day and now l is gone too, it was there yesterday. Reason?


Yup noticed that in B550 page as well they removed the f11 versions and now only f10 remains.


----------



## hotripper

F11 is still avab for the elite. I understand pulling older versions, but wonder why they pulled newest versions. Maybe because of the issues like some have reported here? F31E has been solid for me, so far so good.


----------



## dr.Rafi

Great timing with this kit i never was able t







o go so tight on timing with this ram kit, even with intel or ryzen 3000.


----------



## Jason_Cruze

hotripper said:


> F11 is still avab for the elite. I understand pulling older versions, but wonder why they pulled newest versions. Maybe because of the issues like some have reported here? F31E has been solid for me, so far so good.


Not for Aorus Pro


----------



## dr.Rafi

hotripper said:


> GB has pulled all f31 versions except F30 off their support page(x570Elite wifi). I put f31E a couple of weeks ago then it disappeared the next day and now l is gone too, it was there yesterday. Reason?


May be agesa 1100D is coming 👀


----------



## hotripper

Jason_Cruze said:


> Not for Aorus Pro


F11 was solid. The only reason I updated to F31E was for the security update a few months ago, which I had just noticed a couple of weeks ago haha


----------



## Jason_Cruze

dr.Rafi said:


> Great timing with this kit i never was able t
> View attachment 2467962
> o go so tight on timing with this ram kit, even with intel or ryzen 3000.


B-die or Rev E?


----------



## dr.Rafi

Jason_Cruze said:


> B-die or Rev E?


B-die


----------



## Jason_Cruze

dr.Rafi said:


> B-die


I thought bdie could go much tighter?


----------



## dr.Rafi

Jason_Cruze said:


> I thought bdie could go much tighter?


Yes i seen go tighter and i have other kits c14 or 15 can go tighter but this kit is c19 ,i was never be able to push it less than 16


----------



## Jason_Cruze

dr.Rafi said:


> Yes i seen go tighter and i have other kits c14 or 15 can go tighter but this kit is c19 ,i was never be able to push it less than 16


Oh I get it, a poor binned b die I presume.


----------



## kazukun

Nighthog said:


> Here I have 2266FCLK working on my Ryzen 5 4650G Pro.
> 
> Thumbs up for Renoir memory controller!


Can't you go up to 2366?


----------



## Cata79

This isn't a GB thread anymore, it's memory overclocking, can't you just go to memory threads. You've all been spamming this thread for a long time now.


----------



## Nighthog

kazukun said:


> Can't you go up to 2366?


System reboots when I try go into Windows with 2300FCLK, might be some other voltage that needs adjustment or my "bin" is just so much more worse than yours.


----------



## nievz

Jason_Cruze said:


> I was able to boot 4200cl16 using Hynix CJR and Micron Rev E. I will tighten the timings once my chip allows me to push 2100 FCLK. Meanwhile staying with 1967 FCLK and 3933cl16.
> 
> View attachment 2467939
> 
> 
> The new boards are great at overclocking. I never thought 4 sticks would boot beyond 3800 to be honest, yet reached 4200.


what exact voltage are you using for vsoc, ccd, iod, vddp to get rid of WHEA errors on f31k? Mine is rock solid at 1900IF but spews WHEA errors at anything higher.


----------



## Jason_Cruze

nievz said:


> what exact voltage are you using for vsoc, ccd, iod, vddp to get rid of WHEA errors on f31k? Mine is rock solid at 1900IF but spews WHEA errors at anything higher.


Just Vsoc to 1.1 rest are all at Auto.
Even without touching Vsoc. I was able to post 1967 without any errors. So to be safe I went with 1.1 VSOC.

Setting FCLK to 2000 starts to boot cycle. Hoping future BIOS revisions to fix this.


----------



## Dyngsur

ManniX-ITA said:


> Kinda cheating this way but looks awesome
> 
> 
> 
> I've always read from Veii that is VSOC auto-correcting up and not vice versa.
> It happened to me once that I've mistakenly set the VSOC too close to VDDG.
> I have a very specific behavior when VDDG is below the correct value and it wasn't that one, USB vdroop.
> Instead I got BSOD and freezes/stuttering, it was very specific.


It was a test for see if copy worked and it did, so i guess it was newer aida qith **** bios that makes copy lower.


----------



## Dyngsur

dr.Rafi said:


> I copied your setting with f31k put the VDIM to 1.5 volt was giving me BSOD on boot up so changed only trcdrd to 15 and is up and running now but you have better ram and ithink BSOD is ram issue not cpu or bios, its very old kit but good one .
> How much voltage you feeding VDIM (ram voltage)?
> View attachment 2467867


1.5 vdim volt


----------



## Ohim

Cata79 said:


> This isn't a GB thread anymore, it's memory overclocking, can't you just go to memory threads. You've all been spamming this thread for a long time now.


I actually find it interesting for people who are into Memory tweaking! ANd this on GB Board ... if you have any other issue with your board feel free to post.


----------



## Dyngsur

Cata79 said:


> This isn't a GB thread anymore, it's memory overclocking, can't you just go to memory threads. You've all been spamming this thread for a long time now.


This affects the GB poor bios updates, with memory stability so it suits just fine here imo..


----------



## Netherwind

ManniX-ITA said:


> You need to disable XMP and set manually timings.
> DRAM Calc can give you some settings to start with, even if it does not support specifically Zen3.


Noobish question, where do I do that? Looks like I can change timings in at least two places:
1. Advanced Memory Settings -> Memory Subtimings
2. AMD CBS -> UMC Common Options & AMD CBS -> NIBO Common Options



panni said:


> Welcome to my world
> I've got a wall at 3800 (can't get above 3733) on Micron-E. Patiently waiting for the new AGESA.
> 
> That's the best I was able to manage so far:
> View attachment 2467907


Are you on F31j like me? Some say that it won't boot to 1900 but that for example F31l does.


----------



## MyUsername

Veii said:


> It was being upshifted up to cLDO_VDDP state
> You are correct that the VDDG line is taken from the SOC line
> But the issue is, there are awkward exceptions which do not explain how VDDG voltage is shifted between VDDG IOD & CCD
> 
> Taken for example on Matisse this set:
> VDDP 900
> VDDG CCD 950
> VDDG IOD 1000
> VSOC 1075
> 
> Which is equal to
> VDDP 900
> VDDG 1000
> VSOC 1075
> using 75mV stepping on both but the same works with 50mV stepping
> pushing one VDDG up and lowering the other one equally - still keeping up the avg voltage
> It remains stable and the current remains the same
> 
> The issue is,
> SMU can not detect this - nor can boards detect where and how voltage is split
> It happens that somewhere it takes and equalizes VDDG voltage - which is not from the SOC line (sounds wrong)
> 
> But the main problem is the same
> the FIT module does regulate the voltage split and it can not be tracked via SMU
> Early on ZenTimings could read out the set CCD voltage via the bios - these days it has no idea
> (becasue there is no data how when and from where it is split
> 
> There are evens where VDDG_CCD is lower and IOD higher
> example:
> VDDP 900
> VDDG CCD 875
> VDDG IOD 1000
> VSOC 1050
> 50mV stepping , avg VDDG is 950mV
> 
> on both examples 1000mV SOC would work too,
> while the same perfect scaling (40mV here) also happens for Vermeer
> Well technically for Matisse it's around 43-48mV , 50mV stepping is used from AMD by default on Matisse
> 
> Early on many couple of people friend their CPUs, because couple of BIOS bugs pushed cLDO_VDDP as 1150mV
> Which ment, the lowest VDDG could be 1.2 (too high) and SOC around 1.25 (in a perfect world)
> Most of the times it was tho 1.25 for VDDG and SOC near 1.3+
> 
> The auto-correction happens from the bottom upwards
> SOC is always 50mV higher than VDDG avg voltage
> Just here lies again the problem of "where does VDDG get it's voltage from , if IOD happens to be higher than SOC"
> 
> Autocorrection indeed happens, but at this day many mechanismsare implemented to protect the CPUs and autocorrect
> On Matisse early on you had to enable UncoreOC soo it would skip autocorrection and blindly apply what you set
> It was necessary even if variable SOC and variable FCLK was disabled on these units ~ else the voltages would be just ignored and autocorrected to keep up stability
> 
> Vermeer i'm still investigating something awkward
> By default it pushes identical VDDG CCD as cLDO_VDDP ~ which is bizzare
> But at least can say that 40mV stepping works out well
> 
> if i remember it out of my head, my 2066 FCLK atm runs at 40mV stepping
> VDDP 900mV
> VDDG CCD 940mV (980 already causes hardlocks ~ lower CCD is needed)
> VDDG IOD 1020mV
> VSOC 1060mV (proc 34.3ohm)
> although i push 1100mV SOC because of PBO and BCLK OC
> (doing avg math, it's 900-980-1060 , just that high CCD causes issues on Vermeer ~ Cores just hardcrash)
> 
> I can not answer everything fully, research day by day continues (still fighting with 2100FCLK...)
> But i sadly can also not relate to WHEA issues or similar problems
> I just keep using the same formula i've learned from Matisse and had no problems at all
> Can not relate to people's WHEA issues - have never seen even one


I don't know maybe, I agree to disagree, I can only go by what it's telling me. I'm a mechanical engineer and I just like playing with PCs.

I have spent hours tinkering with VDDG IOD/CCD, mainly to try to resolve WHEA, but that appears to be fixed with these later bioses for my chip at least. What I have found VDDG IOD and CCD is actually quite flexible and not really governed by any set of rules, just find a range that works. I have read far to much on AMD's white papers and I've seen no evidence of this. Usually anything under 1800 will work at default and 1867 and higher may need fine tuning.

VDDG CCD has never been viewable by any utility to my knowledge, I've never seen it and assumed it wasn't seen or reported by the SMU on Matisse, but now it is on Vermeer.

If the SoC autocorrects itself then how? I'm confused how the data coming from the VRM is also not reporting the offset. The values for the VRM should be coming directly from the Infineon chip and not skewed via the bios or SMU or whatever.

This is my fine tuned settings 100% stable at 1900/3800 1.4V on the memory. I've memorized this and fill this in after every flash. Any tighter and I lose CPU and memory performance. The tertiary are left at bios default as adjusting them does nothing. For daily this is fine for me.










This is my point I'm trying to explain

















Uncore OC is disabled, SoC voltage set on main tweaker page, VDDG and VDDP set in AMD OC.


----------



## Yuke

Am i the only one who just matches VDDG IOD and CCD? -_-

Never had any problems with that...and 1usmus seem to recommend the same in his calculator.


----------



## wirx

Is there any way to replace or make faster Gigabyte SIV Fan manager? Every time I restart computer, it takes 20-30sec before I can change anything. After closing program it starts 1-2 sec, but after next computer restart it takes again 20-30 sec?
Also SIV doesn't show any sensor info with 5900x, it was working fine with 3800x


----------



## ManniX-ITA

Yuke said:


> Am i the only one who just matches VDDG IOD and CCD? -_-
> 
> Never had any problems with that...and 1usmus seem to recommend the same in his calculator.


No, it depends on the CPU.
Some others like mine needs a lower CCD voltage to work properly.



wirx said:


> Is there any way to replace or make faster Gigabyte SIV Fan manager? Every time I restart computer, it takes 20-30sec before I can change anything. After closing program it starts 1-2 sec, but after next computer restart it takes again 20-30 sec?
> Also SIV doesn't show any sensor info with 5900x, it was working fine with 3800x


Best way to use SIV is doing Uninstall 
Use BIOS to set the fans and HWInfo to monitor.


----------



## wirx

Yes, bios is fine, but if I want to faster or quieter fans, i need to restart, it takes even more time, than starting SIV


----------



## ManniX-ITA

wirx said:


> Yes, bios is fine, but if I want to faster or quieter fans, i need to restart, it takes even more time, than starting SIV


I know, sadly SIV it's an horrible piece of software.

It's not free but if you really want something better and are will to pay for it there's Argus Monitor.
That's a fine piece of software.


----------



## henson0115

Cata79 said:


> This isn't a GB thread anymore, it's memory overclocking, can't you just go to memory threads. You've all been spamming this thread for a long time now.


this, especially when you have to sift through 600 odd bloody memory overclocking posts to find something actually bios related... why cant a memory overclocking thread be started separately...


----------



## panni

wirx said:


> Yes, bios is fine, but if I want to faster or quieter fans, i need to restart, it takes even more time, than starting SIV


Try Argus Monitor.


----------



## panni

SacraficeMyGoat said:


> I've been running my 32gb 3600 c16 (2x16) E Die kit @ 3800/1900FCLK since I got my 5800x and haven't had any issues. Using the same exact settings I used on my 3700x.


That's super weird. We still have different kits, but regardless the BIOS version and settings I can't POST synchronously with 1900/3800. Individually it's fine.


----------



## ManniX-ITA

henson0115 said:


> this, especially when you have to sift through 600 odd bloody memory overclocking posts to find something actually bios related... why cant a memory overclocking thread be started separately...


I understand but this is one of the most active threads on the forum.
Wouldn't help much not having a few pages about memory oc.
There are a lot of specifics about the boards regarding memory, it's useful sometimes.
When it's more generic as above it's better to post on the DRAM Calculator thread.


----------



## henson0115

ManniX-ITA said:


> I understand but this is one of the most active threads on the forum.
> Wouldn't help much not having a few pages about memory oc.
> There are a lot of specifics about the boards regarding memory, it's useful sometimes.
> When it's more generic as above it's better to post on the DRAM Calculator thread.


i agree some of it is useful, but there is a fine line and we are starting to reach it imo, but what do i know


----------



## ManniX-ITA

henson0115 said:


> i agree some of it is useful, but there is a fine line and we are starting to reach it imo, but what do i know


Always better to share your opinion imo 
Let's keep it in mind, I don't have the same feeling but you could be right.


----------



## Nighthog

Yay, I tried to run the iGPU on the 4650G Pro on my X570 motherboard... Blackscreen boot-loops & bluescreens are what you get. Had to use a restore point and a few tries to reinstall the drivers while not having the iGPU enabled to get back to functional order.

The 20.11.3 drivers seem broken for the 4650G.


----------



## PatrickE

Silly question perhaps, but are there any disadvantages in adjusting memory after X.M.P profile has been loaded? I usually just make all the adjustments from the already loaded X.M.P, which seems to work fine, but I was wondering if there are any hidden settings that could cause problems.


----------



## MikeS3000

I have been testing f31o for about a day. I flashed back to f31k. I can't boot above 1900 fclk on this bios.


----------



## PopReference

PatrickE said:


> Silly question perhaps, but are there any disadvantages in adjusting memory after X.M.P profile has been loaded? I usually just make all the adjustments from the already loaded X.M.P, which seems to work fine, but I was wondering if there are any hidden settings that could cause problems.


That tends to be the recommended way of memory overclocking. There are mem timings that are connected to each other and should be adjusted together but if you didn't know to do that you still would have issues regardless if the xmp profile was on or left auto.


----------



## Mullcom

MikeS3000 said:


> I have been testing f31o for about a day. I flashed back to f31k. Here are the bugs that I have found so far:
> 1. Microphone inputs on front panel and rear I/O do not work (works again after flashing back to f31k and I had one unhappy 10 year old Fortnite player last night)
> 2. Can't boot above 1900 fclk


I let my kid test play also. But heads up. One night it get bluescreen and locking the sound and that scared a bit. Close range is recommended.

Skickat från min SM-G973F via Tapatalk


----------



## ccs86

MikeS3000 said:


> I have been testing f31o for about a day. I flashed back to f31k. Here are the bugs that I have found so far:
> 1. Microphone inputs on front panel and rear I/O do not work (works again after flashing back to f31k and I had one unhappy 10 year old Fortnite player last night)
> 2. Can't boot above 1900 fclk


I ran into this front mic issue with F31N.

I resolved it by installing the latest audio drivers from Gigabyte.this also installed a real tech audio app from the Microsoft store that has some extra features and settings.

Sent from my Pixel 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## MikeS3000

Delete


----------



## Jason_Cruze

MikeS3000 said:


> I have been testing f31o for about a day. I flashed back to f31k. Here are the bugs that I have found so far:
> 1. Microphone inputs on front panel and rear I/O do not work (works again after flashing back to f31k and I had one unhappy 10 year old Fortnite player last night)
> 2. Can't boot above 1900 fclk


Can confirm there is still a hard wall at 1900 FCLK. The best beta for FCLK support is still f31k and f11j.


----------



## Battler624

Jason_Cruze said:


> Can confirm there is still a hard wall at 1900 FCLK. The best beta for FCLK support is still f31k and f11j.


Cant even do FCLK 1900 on my aorus elite, I have a feeling its a gigabyte issue.

Edit: Imma download the newest bios which released i'm guessing in the past hour (because I installed the cpu less than 3 hours ago with the latest bios at the time)

Edit2: Curve optimized is available on the f31o bios, also zentimings now work (didn't work with f30 bios)


----------



## dr.Rafi

kazukun said:


> Can't you go up to 2366?
> View attachment 2467966
> View attachment 2467968


Thats even 2366 not 2266


kazukun said:


> Can't you go up to 2366?
> View attachment 2467966
> View attachment 2467968


Impressed thats look great result i assume they using agood IMC on pro cpus, your cpu temp is so good too that might helping too,not sure what temprature you have max loading the cpu?


----------



## dr.Rafi

Asking what is the best software to benchmark and test cpu/memory performance together? ,using cinebench20 is only cpu indicative and not affecting much by memory tweaking ,I am using cpu score timespy now but need something that give me quick idea, any help apperetiated.


----------



## dr.Rafi

Jason_Cruze said:


> Can confirm there is still a hard wall at 1900 FCLK. The best beta for FCLK support is still f31k and f11j.


Correct best at the moment is K


----------



## dr.Rafi

Battler624 said:


> Cant even do FCLK 1900 on my aorus elite, I have a feeling its a gigabyte issue.
> 
> Edit: Imma download the newest bios which released i'm guessing in the past hour (because I installed the cpu less than 3 hours ago with the latest bios at the time)
> 
> Edit2: Curve optimized is available on the f31o bios, also zentimings now work (didn't work with f30 bios)


Use F31k , was able to boot 2000 fclck with 5900x


----------



## Battler624

dr.Rafi said:


> Use F31k , was able to boot 2000 fclck with 5900x


Cant find it for the aorus elite wifi.

Also the F31O throws whea uncorrectable, so that sucks.


----------



## pal

they removed F31x from GB website, there is lastest F30. I am on F31n and it works fine, i guess, on 3700x and 1800/1800, oc memory...


----------



## Battler624

pal said:


> they removed F31x from GB website, there is lastest F30. I am on F31n and it works fine, i guess, on 3700x and 1800/1800, oc memory...


there is F31 released today, nonbeta but it doesn't even hit 1900 on my end and 1867 is whea errors (didn't try 1833, 1800 seems good so far)


----------



## dr.Rafi

Ohim said:


> I actually find it interesting for people who are into Memory tweaking! ANd this on GB Board ... if you have any other issue with your board feel free to post.


This is the major issue with this board at the moment ,and Gigabyte and AMd team is watching closly what we doing so they can sort memory issues in next bios release, I copied memory setting and memory voltages for someone with Asus tuf x570 board,same cpu same memory kit, was stable but iam getting much less memory speed . to confirm is gigabyte issues .


----------



## dr.Rafi

Battler624 said:


> there is F31 released today, nonbeta but it doesn't even hit 1900 on my end and 1867 is whea errors (didn't try 1833, 1800 seems good so far)


What is your cpu ?


----------



## ryouiki

F31o is now on the European website, no changes from the version on TT forums.


----------



## dr.Rafi

Yuke said:


> Am i the only one who just matches VDDG IOD and CCD? -_-
> 
> Never had any problems with that...and 1usmus seem to recommend the same in his calculator.


For me go so tight on timing, and using OC curve , lifting IOD 50mv help me get stable memory test.


----------



## Ohim

dr.Rafi said:


> This is the major issue with this board at the moment ,and Gigabyte and AMd team is watching closly what we doing so they can sort memory issues in next bios release, I copied memory setting and memory voltages for someone with Asus tuf x570 board,same cpu same memory kit, was stable but iam getting much less memory speed . to confirm is gigabyte issues .


I managed to get at some point the 3800 CL16 with almost 0 WHEA errors but when i tried the F31L BIOS i forgot to save those settings and now i am lost ..i totally gave up on trying to OC IF to 1900 .. Had no issues with The 3700X .. totally bonkers on the 5800X.


I also hate that GB didn't fix the BIOS lag when CSM is turned OFF ...


----------



## Nighthog

Ohim said:


> I managed to get at some point the 3800 CL16 with almost 0 WHEA errors but when i tried the F31L BIOS i forgot to save those settings and now i am lost ..i totally gave up on trying to OC IF to 1900 .. Had no issues with The 3700X .. totally bonkers on the 5800X.
> 
> 
> I also hate that GB didn't fix the BIOS lag when CSM is turned OFF ...


BIOS LAG is GPU dependent! Some gpu's have it others don't. (firmware compatibility issues)


----------



## F1Aussie

Hi guys, I have a 5950x and notice that CCD1 gets random temp spikes up to almost 20 degrees higher than the max CPU temp, have seen it as high as 88.5. Does anyone know if this is an issue that is being looked at?


----------



## panni

Nighthog said:


> BIOS LAG is GPU dependent! Some gpu's have it others don't. (firmware compatibility issues)


That's the first time I heard of this. Once CSM is disabled, the BIOS lags, independent of the GPU. This can only be fixed by hitting CTRL+ALT+F6.

Which GPUs have no lags in BIOS with CSM disabled?


----------



## Nighthog

panni said:


> That's the first time I heard of this. Once CSM is disabled, the BIOS lags, independent of the GPU. This can only be fixed by hitting CTRL+ALT+F6.
> 
> Which GPUs have no lags in BIOS with CSM disabled?


Any GPU I've used have never had the issue, RX 480, RX Vega 64. 
From what I had read it was specific to some Nvidia gpu's, some vendors had lag others didn't.


----------



## panni

Nighthog said:


> Any GPU I've used have never had the issue, RX 480, RX Vega 64.
> From what I had read it was specific to some Nvidia gpu's, some vendors had lag others didn't.


OK that's new to me, but good info. I was under the impression this was a common thing with the GB BIOSes.


----------



## prymortal

panni said:


> That's the first time I heard of this. Once CSM is disabled, the BIOS lags, independent of the GPU. This can only be fixed by hitting CTRL+ALT+F6.
> 
> Which GPUs have no lags in BIOS with CSM disabled?


So... Dont take this as set in stone. It's still in TESTING, but its hard to get the AMD GPU to finish testing.
Anyway so I used my RTX3080 no lag with CSM disabled after the 5800xt testing. left the bio's required SAM settings on.
Settings required to use SAM:

Enable - Above 4G encoding
Resize bar support.
CSM - Disabled (Now by default when you turn on resizebar)
No bio's lagg. I also updated F31n (3900x) > F31o (5900x) with no lagg same settings. (X570 Master Rev 1.0). Also set to Gen 4 pci-e.
If I read this before I sold my 1080ti I'd test the lagg on that.. because i know it lagged on prior bio's. day to late now.


----------



## panni

prymortal said:


> So... Dont take this as set in stone. It's still in TESTING, but its hard to get the AMD GPU to finish testing.
> Anyway so I used my RTX3080 no lag with CSM disabled after the 5800xt testing. left the bio's required SAM settings on.
> Settings required to use SAM:
> 
> Enable - Above 4G encoding
> Resize bar support.
> CSM - Disabled (Now by default when you turn on resizebar)
> No bio's lagg. I also updated F31n (3900x) > F31o (5900x) with no lagg same settings. (X570 Master Rev 1.0). Also set to Gen 4 pci-e.
> If I read this before I sold my 1080ti I'd test the lagg on that.. because i know it lagged on prior bio's. day to late now.


Yeah I have reproducible lag with my 1080Ti. So you'd say changing those settings might kill that issue? I'll try.


----------



## Yuke

I had BIOS lags first, was using ctrl+alt+f6 for lower resolution and recently, for whatever reason, the lag is just gone...dont ask me why, havent changed anyting.


----------



## PatrickE

prymortal said:


> So... Dont take this as set in stone. It's still in TESTING, but its hard to get the AMD GPU to finish testing.
> Anyway so I used my RTX3080 no lag with CSM disabled after the 5800xt testing. left the bio's required SAM settings on.
> Settings required to use SAM:
> 
> Enable - Above 4G encoding
> Resize bar support.
> CSM - Disabled (Now by default when you turn on resizebar)
> No bio's lagg. I also updated F31n (3900x) > F31o (5900x) with no lagg same settings. (X570 Master Rev 1.0). Also set to Gen 4 pci-e.
> If I read this before I sold my 1080ti I'd test the lagg on that.. because i know it lagged on prior bio's. day to late now.


I tried this and it did not work with a 2070 Super. But, when I reverted back to disable and no resize bar support, the lag dissapeared...


----------



## dr.Rafi

Battler624 said:


> Cant find it for the aorus elite wifi.
> 
> Also the F31O throws whea uncorrectable, so that sucks.


They took it off


F1Aussie said:


> Hi guys, I have a 5950x and notice that CCD1 gets random temp spikes up to almost 20 degrees higher than the max CPU temp, have seen it as high as 88.5. Does anyone know if this is an issue that is being looked at?


Not issue CCD1 one is used more than the CCD2 during light load application try to fully load the cpu and check


----------



## dr.Rafi

Ohim said:


> I managed to get at some point the 3800 CL16 with almost 0 WHEA errors but when i tried the F31L BIOS i forgot to save those settings and now i am lost ..i totally gave up on trying to OC IF to 1900 .. Had no issues with The 3700X .. totally bonkers on the 5800X.
> 
> 
> I also hate that GB didn't fix the BIOS lag when CSM is turned OFF ...


use these setting for voltages and check
and if you have single rank 2x8 gig ram b-die ram you can try the whole timing setting , stable for me on 2 kits totally different to each others .


----------



## prymortal

panni said:


> Yeah I have reproducible lag with my 1080Ti. So you'd say changing those settings might kill that issue? I'll try.


If you could, be intersting to know.
Safe bet is 3000 series GPU's are not affected. Just tried clearing Cmos & just disabling CSM (Pci-e Gen4), No lagg.
Also redid my original post after & no lagg.


PatrickE said:


> I tried this and it did not work with a 2070 Super. But, when I reverted back to disable and no resize bar support, the lag dissapeared...


So csm is disabled & laggs gone?
Do you still have above 4G on?


----------



## ryouiki

Odd, they reposted F31L on the Americas' website, but still F31O on Europe.



panni said:


> That's the first time I heard of this. Once CSM is disabled, the BIOS lags, independent of the GPU. This can only be fixed by hitting CTRL+ALT+F6.
> 
> Which GPUs have no lags in BIOS with CSM disabled?


My EVGA 1080Ti has unusable amounts of lag once CSM is disabled. My PowerColor 5700XT has none. I also briefly tested a old Gigabyte 750Ti when I was having issues with the 5700XT, it also did not lag. I'll eventually test one of the 3080 cards, but to date not been able to actual find one that is available.


----------



## PatrickE

prymortal said:


> So csm is disabled & laggs gone?
> Do you still have above 4G on?


Yes, csm is disabled. First I turned on 4G, enabled resize bar and rebooted, but still had lag. Turned off 4G and disabled resize bar and rebooted, and lag is now gone...🤷‍♂️


----------



## panni

PatrickE said:


> Yes, csm is disabled. First I turned on 4G, enabled resize bar and rebooted, but still had lag. Turned off 4G and disabled resize bar and rebooted, and lag is now gone...🤷‍♂️


W TF? OK, trying this.


----------



## Jason_Cruze

Is there any other way other than Ryzen master, to identify the best cores on the processor. Ryzen master is currently broken for 5600x.


----------



## Last-Rights

Dyngsur said:


> yeah -50


Strange cause mine wont run any cores that low on the scalar without the machine randomly shutting off eventually. I have one that does -36 but the others are all -20 or less. Are you running fixed voltage and high loadline to go that low?


----------



## dr.Rafi

Jason_Cruze said:


> Is there any other way other than Ryzen master, to identify the best cores on the processor. Ryzen master is currently broken for 5600x.


Hwinfo 


Jason_Cruze said:


> Is there any other way other than Ryzen master, to identify the best cores on the processor. Ryzen master is currently broken for 5600x.


Hwinfo put the power plan in windows to high performance and watch the cores in hwinfo which 2 are boosting more often


----------



## Battler624

dr.Rafi said:


> What is your cpu ?


5900X


----------



## Battler624

Just some quick notes, with the previous bios (f30) I was boosting to 4.95 by default, now I cant hit 4.85 and my CB20 dropped by 1000 points.

Great going so far.


----------



## dr.Rafi

Last-Rights said:


> Strange cause mine wont run any cores that low on the scalar without the machine randomly shutting off eventually. I have one that does -36 but the others are all -20 or less. Are you running fixed voltage and high loadline to go that low?


It is balance either you go higher on boosting number 0 to 200 ,or lower on curve voltage, if you have 5900x or 5950 x you can put ccd2 to -70 because mostly the cpu is boosting the first ccd for light load applications, and start -5 on first ccd , for me going minus voltage on curve is more important to make cpu boost in multi threaded application and less power and temp. while keep the boosting number as low as possible which affect light thread application boosting


----------



## Jason_Cruze

dr.Rafi said:


> Hwinfo
> 
> Hwinfo put the power plan in windows to high performance and watch the cores in hwinfo which 2 are boosting more often


So I can set R20 to run on 2 cores and check hwinfo to get the idea. The catch is, if I leave hwinfo in the background and after a game session I could see all the cores have boosted to 4850.

I have also identified setting CO to -15 causes instability in gaming where it quits to desktop and unable to run the game again or any GPU related stuff until a reboot. After setting them to -10, everything is working fine

Another question, Will Gigabyte include Dynamic OC Switch like ASUS?


----------



## dr.Rafi

Battler624 said:


> 5900X


best is f31k , and keep your ram /fclck 3800/1900 anything above is stable for me to 3933 and can boot 4000 but not stable but going higher than 3800/1900 droping performance with exact ram and bios setting only changed the these 2 setting , 400 point drop in cinebench20 and cpu score timespy ,even if aida or memory /cash benching software will give you more numbers .


----------



## dr.Rafi

Jason_Cruze said:


> So I can set R20 to run on 2 cores and check hwinfo to get the idea. The catch is, if I leave hwinfo in the background and after a game session I could see all the cores have boosted to 4850.
> 
> I have also identified setting CO to -15 causes instability in gaming where it quits to desktop and unable to run the game again or any GPU related stuff until a reboot. After setting them to -10, everything is working fine
> 
> Another question, Will Gigabyte include Dynamic OC Switch like ASUS?


nope try best cpuz bench 1 or 2 threads and mostly use 1 thread because already hwinfo is using 1 thread so use another thread with another software and try to endtask any program running in background untill you got cpu 0 utilization in task manager.


----------



## Jason_Cruze

Was meaning to ask has anybody else faced this bug of Ryzen Master issue using 5600x irrespective of the board. It hides the core information as shown below,


















Source :

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/AMDHelp/comments/jq3kf6


----------



## dr.Rafi

Jason_Cruze said:


> So I can set R20 to run on 2 cores and check hwinfo to get the idea. The catch is, if I leave hwinfo in the background and after a game session I could see all the cores have boosted to 4850.
> 
> I have also identified setting CO to -15 causes instability in gaming where it quits to desktop and unable to run the game again or any GPU related stuff until a reboot. After setting them to -10, everything is working fine
> 
> Another question, Will Gigabyte include Dynamic OC Switch like ASUS?


Use per core optimizer not all cores keep the best 2 or 3 core with less minus numbers like -5 and try to lower others further i gained multi threaded performance down to -70 even better than -50


----------



## Last-Rights

Jason_Cruze said:


> So I can set R20 to run on 2 cores and check hwinfo to get the idea. The catch is, if I leave hwinfo in the background and after a game session I could see all the cores have boosted to 4850.
> 
> I have also identified setting CO to -15 causes instability in gaming where it quits to desktop and unable to run the game again or any GPU related stuff until a reboot. After setting them to -10, everything is working fine


Exactly same thing here also my PC just restarts randomly when I put more than -20 on the CCD2 cores except one that will do -30 and no more than -8 to -10 on CCD1 reguardless of PBO max boost offset. Also have tried 360/230/230 on the limits as well as motherboard and even maxing out LLC to highest and maxing the soc/vcore protection limts with the same result. Everyone's talking about -50 and I'm just confused cause once windows boots at those scalar curves it just reboots before I get to desktop lol. I have 2 cores that with PBO and 0mhz Offset hit 5050mhz and just adding 0mhz -5 scalar I get 5125mhz+ on core 4&6 I think those cores are boosting WAY out of range and crashing my pc







_edit also they wont hold this frequency it just leaps this high or higher for a moment and I get a reboot. My sustained clocks aren't this high tho cause my weak dual tower cooler I'm waiting to replace_


----------



## dr.Rafi

Jason_Cruze said:


> Was meaning to ask has anybody else faced this bug of Ryzen Master issue using 5600x irrespective of the board. It hides the core information as shown below,
> 
> View attachment 2468086
> 
> View attachment 2468087
> 
> 
> Source :
> 
> __
> https://www.reddit.com/r/AMDHelp/comments/jq3kf6


i never put rayzen master (virus)in my machine


----------



## Jason_Cruze

dr.Rafi said:


> nope try best cpuz bench 1 or 2 threads and mostly use 1 thread because already hwinfo is using 1 thread so use another thread with another software and try to endtask any program running in background untill you got cpu 0 utilization in task manager.





dr.Rafi said:


> Use per core optimizer not all cores keep the best 2 or 3 core with less minus numbers like -5 and try to lower others further i gained multi threaded performance down to -70 even better than -50


Man...without Ryzen master identifying the best cores is tedious. Now when using CPUZ, I can see Core 0 and Core 5 boosting, while using R20 I can see Core 3 and Core 5 boosting and for a second Core 4 too. 

I just want to see those stars which points the best cores until then I cannot play with CO.


----------



## dr.Rafi

Last-Rights said:


> Exactly same thing here also my PC just restarts randomly when I put more than -20 on the CCD2 cores except one that will do -30 and no more than -8 to -10 on CCD1 reguardless of PBO max boost offset. Also have tried 360/230/230 on the limits as well as motherboard and even maxing out LLC to highest and maxing the soc/vcore protection limts with the same result. Everyone's talking about -50 and I'm just confused cause once windows boots at those scalar curves it just reboots before I get to desktop lol. I have 2 cores that with PBO and 0mhz Offset hit 5050mhz and just adding 0mhz -5 scalar I get 5125mhz+ on core 4&6 I think those cores are boosting WAY out of range and crashing my pc
> View attachment 2468088
> _edit also they wont hold this frequency it just leaps this high or higher for a moment and I get a reboot. My sustained clocks aren't this high tho cause my weak dual tower cooler I'm waiting to replace_


5900x here 24/7 stable ccd2 -70 all and ccd1 -5 -5 -70 -70 -5 -5 but only add 75 boost if i put more i have to go higher on minus numbers in CO
just to make it clear reducing voltage in CO will help the cpu boost more because less thermal limit ,but adding adding number to boosting frquency will make the cpu go higher in single threaded/light threaded application combining these with very low voltage in CO will cause cpu crash
amd 5000 cpu love high VCORE in light thread and love low vcore in multithreaded.


----------



## dr.Rafi

Battler624 said:


> Just some quick notes, with the previous bios (f30) I was boosting to 4.95 by default, now I cant hit 4.85 and my CB20 dropped by 1000 points.
> 
> Great going so far.


Same here they did it to maximize stablity on higher flck and ram frequency ,so people think oh new ryzen is stable with higher fclck and memory


----------



## ManniX-ITA

Jason_Cruze said:


> Was meaning to ask has anybody else faced this bug of Ryzen Master issue using 5600x irrespective of the board. It hides the core information as shown below,
> 
> View attachment 2468086
> 
> View attachment 2468087
> 
> 
> Source :
> 
> __
> https://www.reddit.com/r/AMDHelp/comments/jq3kf6





Last-Rights said:


> Exactly same thing here also my PC just restarts randomly when I put more than -20 on the CCD2 cores except one that will do -30 and no more than -8 to -10 on CCD1 reguardless of PBO max boost offset. Also have tried 360/230/230 on the limits as well as motherboard and even maxing out LLC to highest and maxing the soc/vcore protection limts with the same result. Everyone's talking about -50 and I'm just confused cause once windows boots at those scalar curves it just reboots before I get to desktop lol. I have 2 cores that with PBO and 0mhz Offset hit 5050mhz and just adding 0mhz -5 scalar I get 5125mhz+ on core 4&6 I think those cores are boosting WAY out of range and crashing my pc
> View attachment 2468088
> _edit also they wont hold this frequency it just leaps this high or higher for a moment and I get a reboot. My sustained clocks aren't this high tho cause my weak dual tower cooler I'm waiting to replace_


The best cores should be shown in HWInfo as:

*Core X Clock (perf #Y/Z)*

Where X is the number of the physical core (starting from 0) and Y and Z the quality (starting from 1 as the best) of the thread.










If you don't see the cores in RM like @Jason_Cruze or the perf in HWInfo like @Last-Rights is very likely something is wrong with the ACPI tags.

The ACPI tags are provided by the CPU at each boot and it's the following event in the Windows System log:










You should both check you have this event.
There should be one event log for each CPU thread.

If you don't could be either:

You need to reset the System Log with Clear Log in the event viewer
In the BIOS "CPPC Preferred Cores" is not enabled or Auto defaults to Disabled
There's a bug in the BIOS and the CPU doesn't send the tags
Now... is this a reliable way to identify the best cores?
Yes and no.

Yes because there's no other way and it's going to tell you 99% which are the best ones, that's what RM is using as well.

No because those values are changing every time they are queried, means every Windows boot.
Different cooling conditions at boot will change the quality, "maximum performance percentage".
If you have cores very close to each other they could swap positions with the usual best cores.
Change of voltages and LLC can also cause core swaps.

Does the quality per thread makes any sense?
Not on this CPU but it works like that.
They'll have different values, guess they are queried at a different time.
Usually both threads in the same core are so close that they are almost always matching.
But sometimes if the delta is bigger this could cause a best core swap.
In my case it happens sometimes my Core 0 ends up being the best instead of Core 3.


----------



## dr.Rafi

Jason_Cruze said:


> Man...without Ryzen master identifying the best cores is tedious. Now when using CPUZ, I can see Core 0 and Core 5 boosting, while using R20 I can see Core 3 and Core 5 boosting and for a second Core 4 too.
> 
> I just want to see those stars which points the best cores until then I cannot play with CO.


i have 12 cores you have only 6 you try and error in curve optimizer to find which one like less voltage and which one more .
mostly 0 is best core so i assume 0and 5 are best in your case ,keep these to 5 in optimizer and drop the rest more


----------



## robcom

Hi! anyone here using x570 aorus master rev 1.1/1.2? just want to confirm what's the latest bios?

I just checked my bios. it's f31e while the latest bios on gigabyte's page is f30 so im wondering if i downloaded the bios from 1.0
sometimes gigabyte deletes updates from their site. 

my system is working fine, but im just wondering if by any chance you downloaded rev 1.0 bios and installing it to a rev 1.2 will it cause damage?


----------



## dr.Rafi

ManniX-ITA said:


> The best cores should be shown in HWInfo as:
> 
> *Core X Clock (perf #Y/Z)*
> 
> Where X is the number of the physical core (starting from 0) and Y and Z the quality (starting from 1 as the best) of the thread.
> 
> View attachment 2468091
> 
> 
> If you don't see the cores in RM like @Jason_Cruze or the perf in HWInfo like @Last-Rights is very likely something is wrong with the ACPI tags.
> 
> The ACPI tags are provided by the CPU at each boot and it's the following event in the Windows System log:
> 
> View attachment 2468089
> 
> 
> You should both check you have this event.
> There should be one event log for each CPU thread.
> 
> If you don't could be either:
> 
> You need to reset the System Log with Clear Log in the event viewer
> In the BIOS "CPPC Preferred Cores" is not enabled or Auto defaults to Disabled
> There's a bug in the BIOS and the CPU doesn't send the tags
> Now... is this a reliable way to identify the best cores?
> Yes and no.
> 
> Yes because there's no other way and it's going to tell you 99% which are the best ones, that's what RM is using as well.
> 
> No because those values are changing every time they are queried, means every Windows boot.
> Different cooling conditions at boot will change the quality, "maximum performance percentage".
> If you have cores very close to each other they could swap positions with the usual best cores.
> Change of voltages and LLC can also cause core swaps.
> 
> Does the quality per thread makes any sense?
> Not on this CPU but it works like that.
> They'll have different values, guess they are queried at a different time.
> Usually both threads in the same core are so close that they are almost always matching.
> But sometimes if the delta is bigger this could cause a best core swap.
> In my case it happens sometimes my Core 0 ends up being the best instead of Core 3.


So knowing which one is the best as you explained is not neccesory the best in CO and still need to try to find how they reacting to undervolting .


----------



## Last-Rights

ManniX-ITA said:


> The best cores should be shown in HWInfo as:
> 
> *Core X Clock (perf #Y/Z)*
> 
> Where X is the number of the physical core (starting from 0) and Y and Z the quality (starting from 1 as the best) of the thread.
> 
> View attachment 2468091
> 
> 
> If you don't see the cores in RM like @Jason_Cruze or the perf in HWInfo like @Last-Rights is very likely something is wrong with the ACPI tags.
> 
> The ACPI tags are provided by the CPU at each boot and it's the following event in the Windows System log:
> 
> View attachment 2468089
> 
> 
> You should both check you have this event.
> There should be one event log for each CPU thread.
> 
> If you don't could be either:
> 
> You need to reset the System Log with Clear Log in the event viewer
> In the BIOS "CPPC Preferred Cores" is not enabled or Auto defaults to Disabled
> There's a bug in the BIOS and the CPU doesn't send the tags
> Now... is this a reliable way to identify the best cores?
> Yes and no.
> 
> Yes because there's no other way and it's going to tell you 99% which are the best ones, that's what RM is using as well.
> 
> No because those values are changing every time they are queried, means every Windows boot.
> Different cooling conditions at boot will change the quality, "maximum performance percentage".
> If you have cores very close to each other they could swap positions with the usual best cores.
> Change of voltages and LLC can also cause core swaps.
> 
> Does the quality per thread makes any sense?
> Not on this CPU but it works like that.
> They'll have different values, guess they are queried at a different time.
> Usually both threads in the same core are so close that they are almost always matching.
> But sometimes if the delta is bigger this could cause a best core swap.
> In my case it happens sometimes my Core 0 ends up being the best instead of Core 3.


Sometimes hwinfo reports all 16 cores as perf/1 ill reboot and it will change back most of the time tho lol and ryzen master shows the true best. I got the same results with cppc/cppc preferred cores (both settings individually and mixed) auto and disabled. I'll look at the event log tomorrow for sure in the morning thanks for the help


----------



## Last-Rights

dr.Rafi said:


> 5900x here 24/7 stable ccd2 -70 all and ccd1 -5 -5 -70 -70 -5 -5 but only add 75 boost if i put more i have to go higher on minus numbers in CO
> just to make it clear reducing voltage in CO will help the cpu boost more because less thermal limit ,but adding adding number to boosting frquency will make the cpu go higher in single threaded/light threaded application combining these with very low voltage in CO will cause cpu crash
> amd 5000 cpu love high VCORE in light thread and love low vcore in multithreaded.


Yeah I can only reduce 1 core to -30 with 0mhz max boost the rest need to be lower or I crash at windows startup with a fresh windows install all chipset drivers high performance power plan F31L bios all other settings default in bios.


----------



## dr.Rafi

Bizzare things going on for me I took both memory sticks and put other kit in to do some tweaking later put back both first ram sticks back in and my result for cash and boosting jumped ,so only thing come to my mind to swap the position of the sticks from dimm 2 to 4 and dimm 4 to 2 , and get slower cash and boost again swap them again back and got the boost cash boost again , please need someone explain to me this the first time in my life face such thing.


----------



## Jason_Cruze

ManniX-ITA said:


> The best cores should be shown in HWInfo as:
> 
> *Core X Clock (perf #Y/Z)*
> 
> Where X is the number of the physical core (starting from 0) and Y and Z the quality (starting from 1 as the best) of the thread.
> 
> View attachment 2468091
> 
> 
> If you don't see the cores in RM like @Jason_Cruze or the perf in HWInfo like @Last-Rights is very likely something is wrong with the ACPI tags.
> 
> The ACPI tags are provided by the CPU at each boot and it's the following event in the Windows System log:
> 
> View attachment 2468089
> 
> 
> You should both check you have this event.
> There should be one event log for each CPU thread.
> 
> If you don't could be either:
> 
> You need to reset the System Log with Clear Log in the event viewer
> In the BIOS "CPPC Preferred Cores" is not enabled or Auto defaults to Disabled
> There's a bug in the BIOS and the CPU doesn't send the tags
> Now... is this a reliable way to identify the best cores?
> Yes and no.
> 
> Yes because there's no other way and it's going to tell you 99% which are the best ones, that's what RM is using as well.
> 
> No because those values are changing every time they are queried, means every Windows boot.
> Different cooling conditions at boot will change the quality, "maximum performance percentage".
> If you have cores very close to each other they could swap positions with the usual best cores.
> Change of voltages and LLC can also cause core swaps.
> 
> Does the quality per thread makes any sense?
> Not on this CPU but it works like that.
> They'll have different values, guess they are queried at a different time.
> Usually both threads in the same core are so close that they are almost always matching.
> But sometimes if the delta is bigger this could cause a best core swap.
> In my case it happens sometimes my Core 0 ends up being the best instead of Core 3.


Will try the steps to see whether the cores are shown in RM.
Meanwhile this is the hwinfo shown for the clocks.








Based on these it seems Core 3 and 5 are best right?


----------



## ManniX-ITA

Last-Rights said:


> Sometimes hwinfo reports all 16 cores as perf/1 ill reboot and it will change back most of the time tho lol and ryzen master shows the true best. I got the same results with cppc/cppc preferred cores (both settings individually and mixed) auto and disabled. I'll look at the event log tomorrow for sure in the morning thanks for the help


It's important to clear the system log.
CPPC Preferred AFAIK should disable the tags but I never tested it.
Could be that even if disabled the old tags still in system event log are read.
So you still get the info in RM and HWInfo but it's not updated.



dr.Rafi said:


> Bizzare things going on for me I took both memory sticks and put other kit in to do some tweaking later put back both first ram sticks back in and my result for cash and boosting jumped ,so only thing come to my mind to swap the position of the sticks from dimm 2 to 4 and dimm 4 to 2 , and get slower cash and boost again swap them again back and got the boost cash boost again , please need someone explain to me this the first time in my life face such thing.
> View attachment 2468093


On my Matisse a slower cache benchmark means unstable IF/memory.



Jason_Cruze said:


> Will try the steps to see whether the cores are shown in RM.
> Meanwhile this is the hwinfo shown for the clocks.
> View attachment 2468094
> 
> Based on these it seems Core 3 and 5 are best right?


Core 5 the best and 2nd is 3, then 1, 0, 2, 4


----------



## Dyngsur

Last-Rights said:


> Strange cause mine wont run any cores that low on the scalar without the machine randomly shutting off eventually. I have one that does -36 but the others are all -20 or less. Are you running fixed voltage and high loadline to go that low?


nope, auto on voltage, but wounder what happends if you crank some more volt with a positive offset, wounder if that can help.


----------



## Mullcom

I have investigated a bit why I can't lower read speed 
= tRCDRD

I finally get a good latency with 

16-18-20-20-36-56.

When I change and lower tRCDRD to 18.
I gett errors in testing. So I check if there are a time issue if it have problem to be finish so I set trip to 18 and leave tRCDRD on 20 and I have no issue with that. 

So must be something else that holding this back. I have try to change power but no different notis om how many errors I get.

Any advice is appreciate. "_"

Skickat från min SM-G973F via Tapatalk


----------



## Jason_Cruze

ManniX-ITA said:


> Core 5 the best and 2nd is 3, then 1, 0, 2, 4


So @ManniX-ITA what do you think will the negative offset limit would be, some say beyond 30 it is not efficient and some go beyond 50 to 70. What would be the best number?

Currently testing with these settings so far so good, 
Cores 2 & 4 to -30
Cores 1 & 0 to -20
Cores 5 & 3 to -10


----------



## prymortal

robcom said:


> Hi! anyone here using x570 aorus master rev 1.1/1.2? just want to confirm what's the latest bios?
> 
> I just checked my bios. it's f31e while the latest bios on gigabyte's page is f30 so im wondering if i downloaded the bios from 1.0
> sometimes gigabyte deletes updates from their site.
> 
> my system is working fine, but im just wondering if by any chance you downloaded rev 1.0 bios and installing it to a rev 1.2 will it cause damage?


Unfortunately I have Rev 1.0, But I know running 1.1/2 isn't an issue because a lot of the posted Beta seem to be for them, only difference (At least that I have found) is USB-C titan ridge option between them.
New Bio's will be posted soon™ on the website & F31o (test Bio's) is on Tweaktown forums. Personally i'd wait for the new one I were you, wont be long.


----------



## nievz

Can someone explain what scalar does for overclocking? Will it help to stabilize?


----------



## Jason_Cruze

nievz said:


> Can someone explain what scalar does for overclocking? Will it help to stabilize?


I'm using Auto scalar and Auto LLC


----------



## Kha

Hey @ManniX-ITA mate, anything really good happens with the Aorus boards lately, via the latest bios iterrations ?


----------



## superleeds27

panni said:


> They release beta BIOSes occasionally - anything with a letter at the end tends to be beta. All the intermediate "releases" you see in this thread are sort of internal and are given to us as a "courtesy" via the TweakTown thread.
> 
> I agree that they should be more strict with official releases on the website, especially as they don't mark BIOSes as beta visibly apart from the letter at the end.


That's what I meant. Why release BETA bioses on the official website for your average user to download. It doesn't really make sense.

Or, they should be clearly labelled as a BETA, flash at own risk etc.


----------



## MyUsername

nievz said:


> Can someone explain what scalar does for overclocking? Will it help to stabilize?


What this should do is maintain boost clocks for a little longer to allow the CPU to run with higher volts until it reaches thermal limits TDC. It may degrade the CPU 1-2% more when set high 10x. Will it help stabilize? no.


----------



## Jason_Cruze

ManniX-ITA said:


> Core 5 the best and 2nd is 3, then 1, 0, 2, 4





Jason_Cruze said:


> So @ManniX-ITA what do you think will the negative offset limit would be, some say beyond 30 it is not efficient and some go beyond 50 to 70. What would be the best number?
> 
> Currently testing with these settings so far so good,
> Cores 2 & 4 to -30
> Cores 1 & 0 to -20
> Cores 5 & 3 to -10


After some horizon zero dawn benchmark, Dota & R20 testing.
Looks stable using the below negative offsets.
Cores 2 & 4 to *-40*
Core 0 to *-35*
Core 1 to *-30*
Best Cores 5 & 3 to *-10*
Note: Going below -40 causes clocks to boost lesser. Now in R20 all core boosts to 4625 to 4650 under full load. Without CO optimization it was at 4500 under full load.


----------



## Wechhe

robcom said:


> Hi! anyone here using x570 aorus master rev 1.1/1.2? just want to confirm what's the latest bios?
> 
> I just checked my bios. it's f31e while the latest bios on gigabyte's page is f30 so im wondering if i downloaded the bios from 1.0
> sometimes gigabyte deletes updates from their site.
> 
> my system is working fine, but im just wondering if by any chance you downloaded rev 1.0 bios and installing it to a rev 1.2 will it cause damage?


I have a x570 Master rev 1.2, installed it yesterday with a 5900x and 2x 32GB Ballistix Ram. I am using Bios F31o. According to my knowledge the BIOS is the same for rev 1.0, 1.1 and 1.2 
If your system is running fine and you are not missing anything or if you don't want play around risking instabilities, I recommend to not update but wait until you a) have problems or b) want a feature offered in a newer version


----------



## ManniX-ITA

Mullcom said:


> I have investigated a bit why I can't lower read speed
> = tRCDRD
> 
> I finally get a good latency with
> 
> 16-18-20-20-36-56.
> 
> When I change and lower tRCDRD to 18.
> I gett errors in testing. So I check if there are a time issue if it have problem to be finish so I set trip to 18 and leave tRCDRD on 20 and I have no issue with that.
> 
> So must be something else that holding this back. I have try to change power but no different notis om how many errors I get.
> 
> Any advice is appreciate. "_"
> 
> Skickat från min SM-G973F via Tapatalk


You should raise your VSOC, it's set lower than VDDG.
Try with 1150mV.



Jason_Cruze said:


> So @ManniX-ITA what do you think will the negative offset limit would be, some say beyond 30 it is not efficient and some go beyond 50 to 70. What would be the best number?
> 
> Currently testing with these settings so far so good,
> Cores 2 & 4 to -30
> Cores 1 & 0 to -20
> Cores 5 & 3 to -10


You are changing the VID voltage for each core; how it reacts and how far below you can go it's a matter of silicon quality.
I'm assuming that if you can go way down without crashing it's a good sign.
But it may also depends on the specific BIOS as it has been tested often the voltages doesn't change at all below or above a specific value.



nievz said:


> Can someone explain what scalar does for overclocking? Will it help to stabilize?


Depends, if your stability issue is not enough voltage raising the scalar could help.
But mostly it's the opposite, going higher can give too much voltage and create troubles.
Think about the scalar as the base value for the Curve Optimizer, it's adding voltage to all cores.
It works exactly like CO, less voltage with more load and more voltage with light loads for boosting.



Kha said:


> Hey @ManniX-ITA mate, anything really good happens with the Aorus boards lately, via the latest bios iterrations ?


Not that I could see... these latest AGESA are only meant to support 5000s, up to now only brings less stability for 3000s.
I hope we get within December the one that will unlock higher IF for all.


----------



## Jason_Cruze

ManniX-ITA said:


> You are changing the VID voltage for each core; how it reacts and how far below you can go it's a matter of silicon quality.
> I'm assuming that if you can go way down without crashing it's a good sign.
> But it may also depends on the specific BIOS as it has been tested often the voltages doesn't change at all below or above a specific value.


Any idea why going below 40 causes performance loss in R20?


----------



## Wechhe

Question regarding the SOC voltage:

I have a 5900x on a x570 Master with F31o Bios. All on default except XMP profile for RAM, CSM off and Infinity Fabric to 1800 MHz (to match 3600 RAM).

SoC Voltage in Bios is set to AUTO 1.2V which is the default setting.

In Ryzen Master it says "CDDCR-SOC 1.2" and with HWInfo I see SoC Voltages 1.175-1.181 Volt. "
Isn't that a bit high?
VCore for CPU is arount 1.43 - 1.5V which I think is also really high....

Is that connected to any (default) settings in the F31o Bios? Or normal for the 5900x ?


----------



## ManniX-ITA

Jason_Cruze said:


> Any idea why going below 40 causes performance loss in R20?


You have to think that the offset you set is: hey PBO, try to use a lower or higher voltage to reach that frequency on that core.

PBO will use a pre-determined set of voltages, that you can influence with the scalar.

When you tell the algorithm to use a lower voltage it could be successful; for frequency F you end up using voltage V-1.
Using a lower voltage has the advantage of a lower ampere A and a lower temperature T.
Means that the core could reach F+1 or even F+n as max instead of F because the throttling due to T and A will come later.

When the cooling is not exceptional you can have a bounce-back effect; T will raise too rapidly due to an higher V and F is scaled back.

But you need V for an higher F; only very good cores can reach a high frequency with a low voltage.
If you get lower scores it's because the voltage is not enough.
With Ryzen F is just a number, even at same or higher F the real IPC throughput can be dramatically lower due to internal throttling.


----------



## ryouiki

robcom said:


> Hi! anyone here using x570 aorus master rev 1.1/1.2? just want to confirm what's the latest bios?
> 
> I just checked my bios. it's f31e while the latest bios on gigabyte's page is f30 so im wondering if i downloaded the bios from 1.0
> sometimes gigabyte deletes updates from their site.
> 
> my system is working fine, but im just wondering if by any chance you downloaded rev 1.0 bios and installing it to a rev 1.2 will it cause damage?


The Master boards use the same BIOS files regardless of revision. Gigabyte seems to have the habit of removing BIOS links if they are going to release a new revision of BETA, or release a "final" version. They also don't always update the 1.0 vs 1.1/1.2 page at the same time.


----------



## MikeS3000

I highly suggest you guys watch the following presentation to get some better insight on precision boost overdrive 2 and curve optimizer. 




30 is supposed to be the maximum allowed value for curve optimizer. Higher values probably max you at 30 and don't do anything. Robert from AMD says to start around -8 to -10. I'm at -2 on my 2 best cores and -10 on the other 6 on my 5800x. Going lower than -2 will cause cinebench single core to fail. Same thing goes if I go lower than -10 and run OCCT large I will get errors. Those using such high negative values hopefully you are doing thorough testing because likely you are unstable.


----------



## ryouiki

Wechhe said:


> Question regarding the SOC voltage:
> 
> I have a 5900x on a x570 Master with F31o Bios. All on default except XMP profile for RAM, CSM off and Infinity Fabric to 1800 MHz (to match 3600 RAM).
> 
> SoC Voltage in Bios is set to AUTO 1.2V which is the default setting.
> 
> In Ryzen Master it says "CDDCR-SOC 1.2" and with HWInfo I see SoC Voltages 1.175-1.181 Volt. "
> Isn't that a bit high?
> VCore for CPU is arount 1.43 - 1.5V which I think is also really high....
> 
> Is that connected to any (default) settings in the F31o Bios? Or normal for the 5900x ?


I don't have a 5000 series chip, but at least on 3000 series, the BIOS displays "Auto 1.2V", however VDDCR SOC reads 1.1 in Ryzen Master, and the actual voltage (read by the processor) is roughly 1.08ish V. I'm not sure if enabling XMP might somehow modify this, since I define all memory settings manually.

As for VCORE if this is set to Auto/Normal + Offset, and boosting algorithm is allowed to do its thing, then seeing VID of 1.5 V is normal, it will run higher voltages to hit higher boost clocks on individual cores. On heavy all core loads VCORE is generally kept under 1.3V.


----------



## Mullcom

ManniX-ITA said:


> You should raise your VSOC, it's set lower than VDDG.
> Try with 1150mV.


That boost a bit more now. Both PBO and get a bit better latency and did not test lower settings yet. Thx









Skickat från min SM-G973F via Tapatalk


----------



## pwn1ca

ManniX-ITA said:


> Unlikely it could be a CPU issue, never heard about something similar...
> 
> Try to use flashrom:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 232.5 KB file on MEGA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mega.nz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flashrom -p internal -w bios.rom


Hey @ManniX-ITA

Many thanks for the tip! 

Just tried F30 & F31l bios today with flashrom and Q-Flash Plus. Both versions does not POST with my board 

I removed 1 DIMM, changed the GPU, unplugged all devices (SATA,USB) but still only blackscreen and no POST.

Any other idea? 

Kind regards!


----------



## Mullcom

pwn1ca said:


> Hey @ManniX-ITA
> 
> Many thanks for the tip!
> 
> Just tried F30 & F31l bios today with flashrom and Q-Flash Plus. Both versions does not POST with my board
> 
> I removed 1 DIMM, changed the GPU, unplugged all devices (SATA,USB) but still only blackscreen and no POST.
> 
> Any other idea?
> 
> Kind regards!


If you have start take action to removing hardware to solving issue you have. Then I recommend to take morderbord out of chassi completely and test with 2 different power supply and only attach the only necessary like
#CPU
#1stick of mem in correct memory port on board
#GPO

Skickat från min SM-G973F via Tapatalk


----------



## Last-Rights

Dyngsur said:


> nope, auto on voltage, but wounder what happends if you crank some more volt with a positive offset, wounder if that can help.


Tried that I get high boosts clocks like 4.9ghz-5ghz all cores at 1.225v but my scores in both single/multi drop and the effective clocks are 3.8ghz on most cores. At 1.3v+ my cpu wont boost at all above 4.3ghz on any cores. But the effective clocks are equal to core clocks.


----------



## ManniX-ITA

pwn1ca said:


> Hey @ManniX-ITA
> 
> Many thanks for the tip!
> 
> Just tried F30 & F31l bios today with flashrom and Q-Flash Plus. Both versions does not POST with my board
> 
> I removed 1 DIMM, changed the GPU, unplugged all devices (SATA,USB) but still only blackscreen and no POST.
> 
> Any other idea?
> 
> Kind regards!



Weird... I'm thinking that maybe the flash is broken and the new releases are using those corrupt areas while the old one doesn't.
I'll do an RMA.


----------



## dr.Rafi

pwn1ca said:


> Hey @ManniX-ITA
> 
> Many thanks for the tip!
> 
> Just tried F30 & F31l bios today with flashrom and Q-Flash Plus. Both versions does not POST with my board
> 
> I removed 1 DIMM, changed the GPU, unplugged all devices (SATA,USB) but still only blackscreen and no POST.
> 
> Any other idea?
> 
> Kind regards!


Iam not sure though Does Aorus elite have 2 bioses ?if do try to flash to the other bios.


----------



## Simonarne

So my 5950x is ariving tomorow. how can i tell on my x570 aorus ultra rev1.2 what bios version it is. i want to know what version so i either know what i'm updating from with q-flash or if it will just work out of the box


----------



## LionAlonso

@ManniX-ITA Hi!
One question, do you see normal the difference between write and read speed in L3 Cache?








I have stress tested, TM5, ycruncher, Aida stress test, OCCT, blender+audio playback and everything seems stable...
And more people here that shares aida benchs in 5900X seems to suffer the same.
But i have read this ==> difference (more than about 20GB/s) in READ vs. WRITE in LvL3 cache = SOC voltage wrong 
I am a bit lost...
Thanks in advance!


----------



## pwn1ca

Mullcom said:


> If you have start take action to removing hardware to solving issue you have. Then I recommend to take morderbord out of chassi completely and test with 2 different power supply and only attach the only necessary like
> #CPU
> #1stick of mem in correct memory port on board
> #GPO
> 
> Skickat från min SM-G973F via Tapatalk


Ah sorry, I should have mentioned that my board is running fine with BIOS version F12h or lower. So I think that might me some issue with my BIOS-Chip or something like that. Everything else is working as expected.



ManniX-ITA said:


> Weird... I'm thinking that maybe the flash is broken and the new releases are using those corrupt areas while the old one doesn't.
> I'll do an RMA.


Hm, that's exactly what Iam thinking  the verification process thats running after writing the new bios always succeeds without any issues though.



dr.Rafi said:


> Iam not sure though Does Aorus elite have 2 bioses ?if do try to flash to the other bios.


Unfortunately not it does only have Q-Flash + to recover from a corrupt BIOS. But that's working fine for me, used it multiple times already.

I was able to update the included cpu microcode/agesa with Uefi Bios Updater to the latest available version. That modded bios is running fine.
So there's probably no relationship to the included agesa-version of newer bios versions.


----------



## ManniX-ITA

LionAlonso said:


> @ManniX-ITA Hi!
> One question, do you see normal the difference between write and read speed in L3 Cache?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have stress tested, TM5, ycruncher, Aida stress test, OCCT, blender+audio playback and everything seems stable...
> And more people here that shares aida benchs in 5900X seems to suffer the same.
> But i have read this ==> difference (more than about 20GB/s) in READ vs. WRITE in LvL3 cache = SOC voltage wrong
> I am a bit lost...
> Thanks in advance!


Did you try running it again and again double clicking with the mouse on L3 Cache?
Is it always like that or only sometimes?
Because these AIDA benchmarks are quite unreliable, especially with 5000s.
I'd use the Memory and Cache benchmark from Sanda 2020 to compare.

Yes could be something is wrong, not sure about the VSOC, seems weird.
I'd say more better to tweak VDDG CCD.


----------



## Last-Rights

I'm getting so frustrated im using F31L and my pc shuts off and locks up using default settings, is anyone else getting this?


----------



## LionAlonso

ManniX-ITA said:


> Did you try running it again and again double clicking with the mouse on L3 Cache?
> Is it always like that or only sometimes?
> Because these AIDA benchmarks are quite unreliable, especially with 5000s.
> I'd use the Memory and Cache benchmark from Sanda 2020 to compare.
> 
> Yes could be something is wrong, not sure about the VSOC, seems weird.
> I'd say more better to tweak VDDG CCD.


All the L3 values fluctuate when double clicking,but the top write value is always 20 or more GB/s lower than the top read or copy i get, the max value i have seen in write is like 600 and in read i think i have seen like 640 or so.
Ill try Sandra 2020, and in case its difference, what should i do, go up with VDDG CCD or go down? i guess its go up? i have it now at 900 and IOD at 950, with VDDP of 850 and VSOC of 1.050
Thanks!


----------



## Last-Rights

Sometimes it locks up at when you try to enter the bios, the screen just freezes and it's just locked up till you restart the machine.
I dont know what to do at this point the PC isnt useable. Optimized defaults it just shuts off randomly whenever it wants cant get into the bios half the time. I'm seriously about to just switch back to my 9900k so I have a working computer again till they update the bios. Just flashed F30 onto the board to try that just locks up at the bios screen lol. Same problems as before PBO lowers performance by 5+% doesn't boost where its supposed to and the computer isnt stable. Under stress tests my cpu maxes at 77c. No cores boost to 4.9ghz at default settings on F30 either. When I used the scalar on F31L it boosts to nearly 5.2ghz and crashes everytime it goes that high.


----------



## ricklen

Simonarne said:


> So my 5950x is ariving tomorow. how can i tell on my x570 aorus ultra rev1.2 what bios version it is. i want to know what version so i either know what i'm updating from with q-flash or if it will just work out of the box


It's probably at F20, mine was too out of the box. But you can find it in your BIOS. Let me know how your 5950x is running i'll have the same board and same revision.


----------



## Dreams-Visions

Looks like F31o was posted again.


----------



## Wechhe

Is there a good tutorial about Precision Boost Overdrive 2 / Curve Optimizer in regards to the Gigabyte boards? Like which settings specifically are needed within the Gigabyte Board and which setting is what?


----------



## Last-Rights

Wechhe said:


> Is there a good tutorial about Precision Boost Overdrive 2 / Curve Optimizer in regards to the Gigabyte boards? Like which settings specifically are needed within the Gigabyte Board and which setting is what?


Best bet is return your gigabyte board if you still can and get another brand these motherboards are a complete mess right now lol. I tried my cpu in my friends MEG godlike and these are my scores with PBO, on the gigabyte aorus master I get 667/12750 default settings and 660/12450 with PBO on 0-200mhz offset does not add any frequency at all on the aorus master but gives instability.


----------



## ManniX-ITA

LionAlonso said:


> All the L3 values fluctuate when double clicking,but the top write value is always 20 or more GB/s lower than the top read or copy i get, the max value i have seen in write is like 600 and in read i think i have seen like 640 or so.
> Ill try Sandra 2020, and in case its difference, what should i do, go up with VDDG CCD or go down? i guess its go up? i have it now at 900 and IOD at 950, with VDDP of 850 and VSOC of 1.050
> Thanks!


You have to try, could be it wants it higher or lower.



Last-Rights said:


> Sometimes it locks up at when you try to enter the bios, the screen just freezes and it's just locked up till you restart the machine.
> I dont know what to do at this point the PC isnt useable. Optimized defaults it just shuts off randomly whenever it wants cant get into the bios half the time. I'm seriously about to just switch back to my 9900k so I have a working computer again till they update the bios. Just flashed F30 onto the board to try that just locks up at the bios screen lol. Same problems as before PBO lowers performance by 5+% doesn't boost where its supposed to and the computer isnt stable. Under stress tests my cpu maxes at 77c. No cores boost to 4.9ghz at default settings on F30 either. When I used the scalar on F31L it boosts to nearly 5.2ghz and crashes everytime it goes that high.


When it's hanging in the BIOS it's very often a problem with RAM.
Try to run with RAM at 2133 to see if that's where to look into.


----------



## Last-Rights

ManniX-ITA said:


> You have to try, could be it wants it higher or lower.
> 
> 
> 
> When it's hanging in the BIOS it's very often a problem with RAM.
> Try to run with RAM at 2133 to see if that's where to look into.


Yup I've let it run at 2133 cause 3200mhz is unstable also a second kit of ram 2x16gb 3600mhz cl 16 same problem WHEA errors unless I push VGGD, VDDP and SOC voltages to dangerously high voltages on both kits. The worst part is they still happen occasionally. These parts in this config works 100% perfectly on my friends MEG godlike I can also do 1900mhz FCLK on that board and 1600mhz FCLK is unstable on this board. I didn't try 2000mhz FCLK cause the dram calculator doesn't go that high for my ram but it did 3800mhz/1900mhz without any issues/errors. These boards are total crap atm, really upset with Aorus/Gigabyte released these boards that are no where near ready for the 5000 series. The extreme performance difference is mind-blowing on the MEG, I mean how can they be so incompetent that these bios are this trash. I am glad I know my CPU/Ram is fine but I'm stuck with a trash motherboard unless they fix the bios.


----------



## ManniX-ITA

Last-Rights said:


> Yup I've let it run at 2133 cause 3200mhz is unstable also a second kit of ram 2x16gb 3600mhz cl 16 same problem WHEA errors unless I push VGGD, VDDP and SOC voltages to dangerously high voltages on both kits. The worst part is they still happen occasionally. These parts in this config works 100% perfectly on my friends MEG godlike I can also do 1900mhz FCLK on that board and 1600mhz FCLK is unstable on this board. I didn't try 2000mhz FCLK cause the dram calculator doesn't go that high for my ram but it did 3800mhz/1900mhz without any issues/errors. These boards are total crap atm, really upset with Aorus/Gigabyte released these boards that are no where near ready for the 5000 series. The extreme performance difference is mind-blowing on the MEG, I mean how can they be so incompetent that these bios are this trash. I am glad I know my CPU/Ram is fine but I'm stuck with a trash motherboard unless they fix the bios.


I've a B550 Unify-X on order so I don't really love much my Master as well.
But it looks kind of extreme how badly works, don't see anyone with all these issues.
Maybe you should RMA this board.


----------



## Wechhe

I have built my system yesterday. 5900x with the Master and F31o. I am runnning 1800 MHz IF clocks with 2x 32 GB RAM running on 3600 CL16. Stable and fast - no issues so far.

@Last-Rights
What are your SoC, VGGD, VDDP voltages? What to you consider high?


----------



## Last-Rights

Wechhe said:


> I have built my system yesterday. 5900x with the Master and F31o. I am runnning 1800 MHz IF clocks with 2x 32 GB RAM running on 3600 CL16. Stable and fast - no issues so far.
> 
> @Last-Rights
> What are your SoC, VGGD, VDDP voltages? What to you consider high?


Dram 1.5v
VDDP 1.1v
VDDG IOD 1.1v
VDDG CCD 1.1v
I wouldn't run these voltages daily or your cpu will have a short life. 1.5v on Bdie isn't a big deal.
Also I'm not sure if its due to errors but I lose performance with 3200mhz Ram-1600mhz FCLK and even more at 3600mhz-1800mhz and it plummets at 3800mhz-1900mhz It will boot no problem with these frequencies but HWINFO shows errors like crazy and that is why I think I'm losing performance with higher FCLK. This is the worst experience I've had with a motherboard in 20 years.


----------



## Wechhe

I have everything on Auto / default - except the RAM running on 1.35V with the XMP profile. 

Are your settings manually set up? Or automatic settings? Where do you check the settings under Windows?


----------



## Last-Rights

Wechhe said:


> I have everything on Auto / default - except the RAM running on 1.35V with the XMP profile.
> 
> Are your settings manually set up? Or automatic settings? Where do you check the settings under Windows?


Both XMP settings without any changes and I've tried auto everything as well as Dram calculator settings. I've even tried exceeding the max suggested voltages and that only lowers the amount of errors but doesn't get rid of them.


----------



## Last-Rights

This should say everything you need to know about Gigaybtes Bios on these boards... they cant even form a sentence properly.
"Are you sure to update bios?" LOL


----------



## Wechhe

Come on man - now you are sulking over nothing... 

Wait for the Bios version which implements AGESA 1.1.8.0. It should arrive during the next 1-2 weeks. I believe that will make things better - also for you mate 

Is there another way than "ZenTimings 1.2.1" to read values like VDDP VDDG? ZenTimings is not showing those values to me.


----------



## ManniX-ITA

Wechhe said:


> Come on man - now you are sulking over nothing...
> 
> Wait for the Bios version which implements AGESA 1.1.8.0. It should arrive during the next 1-2 weeks. I believe that will make things better - also for you mate
> 
> Is there another way than "ZenTimings 1.2.1" to read values like VDDP VDDG? ZenTimings is not showing those values to me.


You can try the latest beta, adds a lot of useful info too:






beta - Google Drive







drive.google.com


----------



## Wechhe

Thank you for the URL. Unfortunately it does not work - the values are still not shown.


----------



## Last-Rights

Wechhe said:


> Thank you for the URL. Unfortunately it does not work - the values are still not shown.


lol I'm not sulking, I'm disappointed I got this motherboard. I not only got it for myself but I suggested it to a friend whos building his 5900x today cause the reviews were top notch and the reviews for these chips that were done on these boards like Kitguru praised its performance. Now im sitting here sweating hoping its just my board that is the problem and I will know in the next hour or two when he boots it up. Sucks telling someone to get something then finding out its crap and has a terrible bios when other boards work perfectly fine with these CPU's.


----------



## Wechhe

Mine works perfectly fine. Sorry, but I hope it is just you wanting to much with a Beta Bios at an early adopter stage. Plus maybe the combination with your RAM and particular settings. Meaning I hope you are just unlucky temporarily - until AGESA 1.1.8.0 is out. 

By the way - there are also people with MSI boards who have problems. So it is not all better "on the other side"


----------



## Last-Rights

Wechhe said:


> Mine works perfectly fine. Sorry, but I hope it is just you wanting to much with a Beta Bios at an early adopter stage. Plus maybe the combination with your RAM and particular settings. Meaning I hope you are just unlucky temporarily - until AGESA 1.1.8.0 is out.
> 
> By the way - there are also people with MSI boards who have problems. So it is not all better "on the other side"


Yeah wanting to not crash randomly at optimized default settings or being able to get into the bios after rebooting without the screen freezing and needing to power cycle the machine, high expectations lol. Even happens on F30 non beta bios.


----------



## Wechhe

hm - that is not okay indeed. Then I probably misunderstood your previous postings.

According to others at Tweak Town Forum, this one and a german board I am reading:
Version F31k should be the most stable one. Did you try that one?


----------



## Last-Rights

Wechhe said:


> hm - that is not okay indeed. Then I probably misunderstood your previous postings.
> 
> According to others at Tweak Town Forum, this one and a german board I am reading:
> Version F31k should be the most stable one. Did you try that one?


I have not tried K yet if you know where to get a copy. I have tried F31H F31J F31L previously and F30 today all with the same reboot issues. F30 would reboot while gaming/workloads and the F31's have all rebooted while the machine is idle.


----------



## Wechhe

Sure, here you go:


https://download.gigabyte.com/FileList/BIOS/mb_bios_x570-aorus-master_f31k.zip



Hint: You can just replace the version directly in the URL.

I have also read from others that enabling XMP profile triggers problems for some people (even when using the same settings by manually changing them). Just in case you want to try that as well.

I will go to bed now - it is late in Germany. *Good luck* with F31k and have a nice rest of your Sunday.


----------



## Last-Rights

Wechhe said:


> Sure, here you go:
> 
> 
> https://download.gigabyte.com/FileList/BIOS/mb_bios_x570-aorus-master_f31k.zip
> 
> 
> 
> Hint: You can just replace the version directly in the URL.
> 
> I have also read from others that enabling XMP profile triggers problems for some people (even when using the same settings by manually changing them). Just in case you want to try that as well.
> 
> I will go to bed now - it is late in Germany. *Good luck* with F31k and have a nice rest of your Sunday.


Same thanks for the bios my friend.


----------



## LionAlonso

ManniX-ITA said:


> You have to try, could be it wants it higher or lower.
> 
> 
> 
> When it's hanging in the BIOS it's very often a problem with RAM.
> Try to run with RAM at 2133 to see if that's where to look into.


Ok i have discovered EDC and TDC Limits its what makes the difference in L3 cache speeds!
upping them a bit to like 115TDC and 160TDC makes L3 far more stable.


----------



## matthew87

Last-Rights said:


> lol I'm not sulking, I'm disappointed I got this motherboard. I not only got it for myself but I suggested it to a friend whos building his 5900x today cause the reviews were top notch and the reviews for these chips that were done on these boards like Kitguru praised its performance. Now im sitting here sweating hoping its just my board that is the problem and I will know in the next hour or two when he boots it up. Sucks telling someone to get something then finding out its crap and has a terrible bios when other boards work perfectly fine with these CPU's.


Perhaps you're just unlucky and have a DOA board?

Also, have you tried:

1.Clear CMOS via button on rear of board
2. Disconnect power and leave for1-2 minutes
3. Reflash BIOS via USB Flash Back

I did have one instance with my Aorus X570 Master where it was almost like the BIOS update/flash failed and the BIOS was stuck in a mishmash of the previous version and new. Really weird BIOS GUI bugs, freezing, crashing, and a full BIOS reflash resolved it.


----------



## Jason_Cruze

I'm using motherboard limits and my L3 cache speed is in 350's. Do I need to tweak TDC and EDC to get better results? Or Do I need to change BIOS?
RAM & CPU specs in my signature.


----------



## Last-Rights

matthew87 said:


> Perhaps you're just unlucky and have a DOA board?
> 
> Also, have you tried:
> 
> 1.Clear CMOS via button on rear of board
> 2. Disconnect power and leave for1-2 minutes
> 3. Reflash BIOS via USB Flash Back
> 
> I did have one instance with my Aorus X570 Master where it was almost like the BIOS update/flash failed and the BIOS was stuck in a mishmash of the previous version and new. Really weird BIOS GUI bugs, freezing, crashing, and a full BIOS reflash resolved it.


It's my board I gotta RMA it. My friend just finished his 5900x build with a Arous master rev 1.2 identical board to me same revision and everything. His scores are 678.4 single thread and 9805 multi on his 5900x stock. My scores are 667 single and 11588 multi on my 5950x stock. Both using F30 bios to test. Clearly something wrong with this motherboard.


----------



## gogx

Anny one noticed this... or is it a Aida64 bug?The L3 test in aida goes way up when i set the PBO limit to motherboard...

PBOauto









PBO Motherboard


----------



## Enzarch

Last-Rights said:


> It's my board I gotta RMA it. My friend just finished his 5900x build with a Arous master rev 1.2 identical board to me same revision and everything. His scores are 678.4 single thread and 9805 multi on his 5900x stock. My scores are 667 single and 11588 multi on my 5950x stock. Both using F30 bios to test. Clearly something wrong with this motherboard.


Your buddy's numbers align with mine with PBO enabled (not stock)


----------



## Jason_Cruze

gogx said:


> Anny one noticed this... or is it a Aida64 bug?The L3 test in aida goes way up when i set the PBO limit to motherboard...
> 
> PBOauto
> View attachment 2468219
> 
> 
> PBO Motherboard
> 
> View attachment 2468220


How did you get the PBO to boost 50.5 in your 5800x? I thought 5800x maxed out at 4.95.


----------



## gogx

Jason_Cruze said:


> How did you get the PBO to boost 50.5 in your 5800x? I thought 5800x maxed out at 4.95.


All stock/auto it boosts to 4.85..Cpu boost clock override in PBO to +200 and its 5.05


----------



## Jason_Cruze

gogx said:


> All stock/auto it boosts to 4.85..Cpu boost clock override in PBO to +200 and its 5.05


I thought all stock would fetch 5800x to 4.75 max, and +200 offset using PBO takes it to 4.95 like most of the 5800x. Maybe you won the lottery or does all 5800x boosts similar?


----------



## gogx

Jason_Cruze said:


> I thought all stock would fetch 5800x to 4.75 max, and +200 offset using PBO takes it to 4.95 like most of the 5800x. Maybe you won the lottery or does all 5800x boosts similar?


I think they all boost that high


----------



## Last-Rights

Enzarch said:


> Your buddy's numbers align with mine with PBO enabled (not stock)


What motherboard do you use? and is it 5900x? His aorus master has none of the problems im having it seems. his 5900x wrecks my 5950x in single core. First thing i noticed on his 5900x is his will boost all the time seeing jumps to 4.8 even while just sitting at desktop in cpuz, my 5950x and aorus master (same board) just sits at 3.6ghz and has dips to 3.1ghz... Which makes no sense the multiplier is 36 LOL







Completely stock 5900x with his XMP profile enabled everything else 100% optimized defaults.... Same motherboard as me for my 5950x and mine scores 667 identical settings.


----------



## Simonarne

ricklen said:


> It's probably at F20, mine was too out of the box. But you can find it in your BIOS. Let me know how your 5950x is running i'll have the same board and same revision.


Thank you i will post about my new cpu when i get it


----------



## Streetdragon

Last-Rights said:


> What motherboard do you use? and is it 5900x? His aorus master has none of the problems im having it seems. his 5900x wrecks my 5950x in single core. First thing i noticed on his 5900x is his will boost all the time seeing jumps to 4.8 even while just sitting at desktop in cpuz, my 5950x and aorus master (same board) just sits at 3.6ghz and has dips to 3.1ghz... Which makes no sense the multiplier is 36 LOL
> View attachment 2468226
> Completely stock 5900x with his XMP profile enabled everything else 100% optimized defaults.... Same motherboard as me for my 5950x and mine scores 667 identical settings.


whats your enegry profile in Windows? Use the AMD Ryzen High Power


----------



## prymortal

Last-Rights said:


> What motherboard do you use? and is it 5900x? His aorus master has none of the problems im having it seems. his 5900x wrecks my 5950x in single core. First thing i noticed on his 5900x is his will boost all the time seeing jumps to 4.8 even while just sitting at desktop in cpuz, my 5950x and aorus master (same board) just sits at 3.6ghz and has dips to 3.1ghz... Which makes no sense the multiplier is 36 LOL
> Completely stock 5900x with his XMP profile enabled everything else 100% optimized defaults.... Same motherboard as me for my 5950x and mine scores 667 identical settings.


Don't set the multiplier, unless you are manually over-clocking. See if that helps.


----------



## matthew87

Last-Rights said:


> It's my board I gotta RMA it. My friend just finished his 5900x build with a Arous master rev 1.2 identical board to me same revision and everything. His scores are 678.4 single thread and 9805 multi on his 5900x stock. My scores are 667 single and 11588 multi on my 5950x stock. Both using F30 bios to test. Clearly something wrong with this motherboard.


But that doesn't tell us if the underlying issue is hardware fault or corrupted BIOS/Firmware....


----------



## Last-Rights

Streetdragon said:


> whats your enegry profile in Windows? Use the AMD Ryzen High Power


Yes high performance ryzen profile.


----------



## Last-Rights

matthew87 said:


> But that doesn't tell us if the underlying issue is hardware fault or corrupted BIOS/Firmware....


I followed your instructions from earlier ment to reply to you and thank you for the suggestion. Performance was the same afterwards, but it was worth a try.


----------



## Wechhe

Another idea I have read a lot in others forums for people facing stability issues on STOCK Bios: 
Disable "C-States" in Bios and/or PBO (from Auto --> Disabled).


----------



## MyUsername

Last-Rights said:


> Yes high performance ryzen profile.


The 5000 series doesn't need a Ryzen power profile and will function on Windows power profiles. 

You have a hardware problem by the sounds of it, RMA it.


----------



## V1TRU

Any idea why they removed bios above v30 from official support page?
X570 pro i wifi


----------



## Enzarch

Last-Rights said:


> What motherboard do you use? and is it 5900x? His aorus master has none of the problems im having it seems. his 5900x wrecks my 5950x in single core. First thing i noticed on his 5900x is his will boost all the time seeing jumps to 4.8 even while just sitting at desktop in cpuz, my 5950x and aorus master (same board) just sits at 3.6ghz and has dips to 3.1ghz... Which makes no sense the multiplier is 36 LOLCompletely stock 5900x with his XMP profile enabled everything else 100% optimized defaults.... Same motherboard as me for my 5950x and mine scores 667 identical settings.


I have an x570 Master and 5900x as well, Your buddys scores are nearly identical to mine with PBO enabled, so Im not sure its 'stock' and that you should be comparing scores.

DO NOT use Ryzen power plans for Zen3, in fact, they shouldnt even install with your chipset drivers; Did you do an upgrade on the same OS install? This could be a potential issue.

I also recommend doing BIOS updates via Q-Flash Plus (flashback)

While you very well could have a hardware issue, its best to troubleshoot as much as possible first. Not many things worse than a 'bad' RMA


----------



## LionAlonso

Jason_Cruze said:


> View attachment 2468217
> 
> I'm using motherboard limits and my L3 cache speed is in 350's. Do I need to tweak TDC and EDC to get better results? Or Do I need to change BIOS?
> RAM & CPU specs in my signature.


Maybe its because x570 is not like b550, but i dont really know...
im using F31K



gogx said:


> Anny one noticed this... or is it a Aida64 bug?The L3 test in aida goes way up when i set the PBO limit to motherboard...
> 
> PBOauto
> View attachment 2468219
> 
> 
> PBO Motherboard
> 
> View attachment 2468220


That what i was talking about, it doesnt seem like a bug, other people with different boards when putting motherboard limits get L3 cache speeds aumented.


----------



## Wechhe

Since you mentioned Bios Update via Q-Flash ( flashback) - do you mean using the USB Stick and then the Flashback Button (instead of Q-Flash in the Bios) as the best method to update the BIOS?

Another question:
I have a x570 Master and only a 5900x CPU, so I had to update the Bios on the factory-new Board using the Flashback method without CPU, RAM and GPU installed - because the factory BIOS version does not work with 5000 CPUs.

1) Can I do the upgrade using the Flashback Button also with CPU, RAM and everything installed? In the manual it says that it only works without CPU, RAM and GPU.
2) I am not sure, if the Backup-BIOS was also updated --> How do I update that as well now, preferably without disassembling my PC?


----------



## Mullcom

How do I know if my bird are Daisy chain or T-topology?

Or is this something you setup in bios?

Gigabyte X570 I AORUS PRO WIFI

Skickat från min SM-G973F via Tapatalk


----------



## Jason_Cruze

LionAlonso said:


> Maybe its because x570 is not like b550, but i dont really know...
> im using F31K


Could you tell me your values for ppt tdc and edc?


----------



## LionAlonso

Last-Rights said:


> What motherboard do you use? and is it 5900x? His aorus master has none of the problems im having it seems. his 5900x wrecks my 5950x in single core. First thing i noticed on his 5900x is his will boost all the time seeing jumps to 4.8 even while just sitting at desktop in cpuz, my 5950x and aorus master (same board) just sits at 3.6ghz and has dips to 3.1ghz... Which makes no sense the multiplier is 36 LOL
> View attachment 2468226
> Completely stock 5900x with his XMP profile enabled everything else 100% optimized defaults.... Same motherboard as me for my 5950x and mine scores 667 identical settings.


Cpuz always use 1 core (in physical order) on single thread works, if ur best core is not the best one and his best core is the best one he will have better score.
Try just to add a negative curve optimizer offset (for example 20) on your first core and run the cpuz bench again, you will see it.


----------



## LionAlonso

Jason_Cruze said:


> Could you tell me your values for ppt tdc and edc?


145PPT
180TDC 
200EDC
When i get to computer ill post my L3 values.


----------



## MyUsername

Mullcom said:


> How do I know if my bird are Daisy chain or T-topology?
> 
> Or is this something you setup in bios?
> 
> Gigabyte X570 I AORUS PRO WIFI
> 
> Skickat från min SM-G973F via Tapatalk


GB Aorus boards have daisy chain. I think the main difference is DC works better with 2 sticks and gets slightly limited with 4 sticks, whereas T topology works better at higher clocks with 4 sticks. No settings within the bios to adjust this as it's hardware. Some Asrock boards have T topology.


----------



## Jason_Cruze

LionAlonso said:


> 145PPT
> 180TDC
> 200EDC
> When i get to computer ill post my L3 values.


I checked with f11n bios(latest), L3 cache was shy of 500 compared to 350. I think this is a bug.
Reverted to f11j and we can clearly see a wall present in this bios as it does not allow past 350 for L3 cache.


----------



## ManniX-ITA

Wechhe said:


> Since you mentioned Bios Update via Q-Flash ( flashback) - do you mean using the USB Stick and then the Flashback Button (instead of Q-Flash in the Bios) as the best method to update the BIOS?
> 
> Another question:
> I have a x570 Master and only a 5900x CPU, so I had to update the Bios on the factory-new Board using the Flashback method without CPU, RAM and GPU installed - because the factory BIOS version does not work with 5000 CPUs.
> 
> 1) Can I do the upgrade using the Flashback Button also with CPU, RAM and everything installed? In the manual it says that it only works without CPU, RAM and GPU.
> 2) I am not sure, if the Backup-BIOS was also updated --> How do I update that as well now, preferably without disassembling my PC?


Yes you can use it also with all stuff installed.
Not sure about the backup flash, I think it depends on how did you set the physical switch for single or dual.
Anyway you can update the backup via efiflash or from Q-Flash in BIOS.



Mullcom said:


> How do I know if my bird are Daisy chain or T-topology?
> 
> Or is this something you setup in bios?
> 
> Gigabyte X570 I AORUS PRO WIFI
> 
> Skickat från min SM-G973F via Tapatalk


It's about how the PCB design so it can't be set in BIOS.
As said above all these board are Daisy Chain.



Jason_Cruze said:


> I checked with f11n bios(latest), L3 cache was shy of 500 compared to 350. I think this is a bug.
> Reverted to f11j and we can clearly see a wall present in this bios as it does not allow past 350 for L3 cache.
> 
> View attachment 2468235





LionAlonso said:


> Ok i have discovered EDC and TDC Limits its what makes the difference in L3 cache speeds!
> upping them a bit to like 115TDC and 160TDC makes L3 far more stable.


Doesn't really make sense as the L3 should not really be power hungry and shouldn't be limited by TDC or EDC.
I think as well it's a bug in the AGESA.


----------



## Jason_Cruze

ManniX-ITA said:


> Yes you can use it also with all stuff installed.
> Not sure about the backup flash, I think it depends on how did you set the physical switch for single or dual.
> Anyway you can update the backup via efiflash or from Q-Flash in BIOS.
> 
> 
> 
> It's about how the PCB design so it can't be set in BIOS.
> As said above all these board are Daisy Chain.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Doesn't really make sense as the L3 should not really be power hungry and shouldn't be limited by TDC or EDC.
> I think as well it's a bug in the AGESA.


Man... They fix some and they break some.. Now I have to decide between L3 speeds or better FCLK support. May as well wait for better BIOS which supports both. As reworking the memory timings for 3800 is a big task as that is only supported in latest BIOS.


----------



## Jason_Cruze

ManniX-ITA said:


> You have to think that the offset you set is: hey PBO, try to use a lower or higher voltage to reach that frequency on that core.
> 
> PBO will use a pre-determined set of voltages, that you can influence with the scalar.
> 
> When you tell the algorithm to use a lower voltage it could be successful; for frequency F you end up using voltage V-1.
> Using a lower voltage has the advantage of a lower ampere A and a lower temperature T.
> Means that the core could reach F+1 or even F+n as max instead of F because the throttling due to T and A will come later.
> 
> When the cooling is not exceptional you can have a bounce-back effect; T will raise too rapidly due to an higher V and F is scaled back.
> 
> But you need V for an higher F; only very good cores can reach a high frequency with a low voltage.
> If you get lower scores it's because the voltage is not enough.
> With Ryzen F is just a number, even at same or higher F the real IPC throughput can be dramatically lower due to internal throttling.


After some testing the below values achieves the best performance and is stable in games and other applications, also fetching neat scores in R20.

Best Cores 5 & 3 to -10
Bad Core 4 to -25
Rest all set to -20


----------



## Mac D

I've got a question.

I've bought a AMD Ryzen 7 5800x, together with a Gigabyte X570 Aorus Pro a couple of weeks ago.
Runs like a charm, except it tendes to heat up quit well when playing DCS and X-Plane (even with custom loop cooling the CCD1 Tdie hits 82 degrees celcius)
So yesterday I put BIOS F31o on the Aorus Pro, in the hope of using PBO 2.

Long story short : I for the life of me can't figure it out.
I found out the best core and the preferd core Windows like to use
I found out the PPT, EDC and TDC values when everyting is running stock.

Yet for some reason the 5800x doesn't seem to react to negative offsets in curve optimizer, it only pills on the voltage.
Then I tried changing PPT, EDC and TDC : work for single core performance , multi core performance went down the drain.

After searching the interwebz I came up on a youtube movie of der8auer who uses package power control and package power limit in BIOS.
Guess what : can't find either in the current BIOS version

So, could someone here, who's using the same motherboard and CPU please post his X570 Aorus Pro BIOS settings so I at least have a starting point.


----------



## Dyngsur

My settings I use now works really good and are stable, modified them a bit and got good clocks, could even take my 3600Mhz mem and clock them to 4000/2000FCLK @F31K bios, thou it gave me ****loads of whea erros, but the computer work.
Havent tried it more, required 1.55v dram but I got B-Die and with my fan blowing on them they never got hotter than 35 degree Celsius.
This aint what I use now, so you know!


----------



## nievz

Mac D said:


> I've got a question.
> 
> I've bought a AMD Ryzen 7 5800x, together with a Gigabyte X570 Aorus Pro a couple of weeks ago.
> Runs like a charm, except it tendes to heat up quit well when playing DCS and X-Plane (even with custom loop cooling the CCD1 Tdie hits 82 degrees celcius)
> So yesterday I put BIOS F31o on the Aorus Pro, in the hope of using PBO 2.
> 
> Long story short : I for the life of me can't figure it out.
> I found out the best core and the preferd core Windows like to use
> I found out the PPT, EDC and TDC values when everyting is running stock.
> 
> Yet for some reason the 5800x doesn't seem to react to negative offsets in curve optimizer, it only pills on the voltage.
> Then I tried changing PPT, EDC and TDC : work for single core performance , multi core performance went down the drain.
> 
> After searching the interwebz I came up on a youtube movie of der8auer who uses package power control and package power limit in BIOS.
> Guess what : can't find either in the current BIOS version
> 
> So, could someone here, who's using the same motherboard and CPU please post his X570 Aorus Pro BIOS settings so I at least have a starting point.


I am not familiar with "package power control and package power limit", maybe this is actually PPT. Limiting any power targets should cause you to lose full load MC performance so I won't count on any of these limiters to magically lower your temps while maintaining the same scores.


----------



## LionAlonso

Jason_Cruze said:


> I checked with f11n bios(latest), L3 cache was shy of 500 compared to 350. I think this is a bug.
> Reverted to f11j and we can clearly see a wall present in this bios as it does not allow past 350 for L3 cache.
> 
> View attachment 2468235


Take a look mine with the settings as i said, may be a bug but i think that more speed is always better!


----------



## nievz

LionAlonso said:


> Take a look mine with the settings as i said, may be a bug but i think that more speed is always better!
> View attachment 2468244


I'm also on F31k but i'm nowhere near your L3 scores. Did you do anything special to make this happen or does the 5900x just has more bandwidth?


----------



## LionAlonso

nievz said:


> I'm also on F31k but i'm nowhere near your L3 scores. Did you do anything special to make this happen or does the 5900x just has more bandwidth?
> View attachment 2468245


Modify in PBO just the EDC and TDC limits, the PPT is not necessary and usually just adds more heat


----------



## nievz

LionAlonso said:


> Modify in PBO just the EDC and TDC limits, the PPT is not necessary and usually just adds more heat


Can you give me the exact settings or photo of that page please?


----------



## Jason_Cruze

nievz said:


> I'm also on F31k but i'm nowhere near your L3 scores. Did you do anything special to make this happen or does the 5900x just has more bandwidth?
> View attachment 2468245











This is what I'm getting.


----------



## gogx

Jason_Cruze said:


> View attachment 2468248
> 
> This is what I'm getting.


Poste #12,860 ...Enabling Motherboard limits in PBO on F31o gets me better L3 score..but worse CB20 scores...


----------



## LionAlonso

gogx said:


> Poste #12,860 ...Enabling Motherboard limits in PBO on F31o gets me better L3 score..but worse CB20 scores...


Ye, you have to fine tune them, in order not to loose scores and not to loose l3 cache speed (unless is bugged)
Dont touch ppt and put edc around 180-200


----------



## Jason_Cruze

Gained 60 pts in R20 setting the PBO from Motherboard to Auto


----------



## ManniX-ITA

gogx said:


> Poste #12,860 ...Enabling Motherboard limits in PBO on F31o gets me better L3 score..but worse CB20 scores...


At least with Matisse, this is the best way for me to tune PBO limits:

Set very high limits for PPT/TDC/EDC (usually motherboard or max you can input)
Run CB20 multicore with HWInfo open
Take the max values eg. TDC = 70
Set the values in BIOS using the max values as a 70%-80% base eg. TDC between 85 and 100.


----------



## Jason_Cruze

Before and After setting PBO to Auto in R20 scores,










ManniX-ITA said:


> At least with Matisse, this is the best way for me to tune PBO limits:
> 
> Set very high limits for PPT/TDC/EDC (usually motherboard or max you can input)
> Run CB20 multicore with HWInfo open
> Take the max values eg. TDC = 70
> Set the values in BIOS using the max values as a 70%-80% base eg. TDC between 85 and 100.


Will try this and check.


----------



## gogx

ManniX-ITA said:


> At least with Matisse, this is the best way for me to tune PBO limits:
> 
> Set very high limits for PPT/TDC/EDC (usually motherboard or max you can input)
> Run CB20 multicore with HWInfo open
> Take the max values eg. TDC = 70
> Set the values in BIOS using the max values as a 70%-80% base eg. TDC between 85 and 100.


Will test this when i get home from work..

In hwInfo when PBO set to Auto and testing CB20MC the EDC value goes to 140A but when set to Motherbord it goes only to 126A...Same setting testing CPUz on auto 140A on motherboard 147A, so higher and i get litle higher score...Will test the manual settings...


----------



## ManniX-ITA

Jason_Cruze said:


> Before and After setting PBO to Auto in R20 scores,
> View attachment 2468254
> 
> 
> Will try this and check.


For testing the results, or course, more time you spend testing more gain you can achieve.
A perfect tuning on my 3800x was worth 20 pts in Single Core and 100 pts in Multi Core.

I usually first start with high values and then trimming down TDC.
Once found the best TDC, tuning EDC and last PPT.
Then cross checking all values small steps up & down if it's really the best setup.

For Vermeer considering the L3 cache issue, I'd check also how it goes with a base of 60%, just to be sure.
On Zen3 the L3 cache is critical for performances so if it's going for real half speed is a problem.


----------



## Jason_Cruze

ManniX-ITA said:


> For testing the results, or course, more time you spend testing more gain you can achieve.
> A perfect tuning on my 3800x was worth 20 pts in Single Core and 100 pts in Multi Core.
> 
> I usually first start with high values and then trimming down TDC.
> Once found the best TDC, tuning EDC and last PPT.
> Then cross checking all values small steps up & down if it's really the best setup.
> 
> For Vermeer considering the L3 cache issue, I'd check also how it goes with a base of 60%, just to be sure.
> On Zen3 the L3 cache is critical for performances so if it's going for real half speed is a problem.


Don't know about others my L3 cache speed does not change unless I update the bios. I need to stick with old f11j/f31k for FCLK support.

Will test out the PBO limits and will report back tomorrow.


----------



## ccs86

Whenever I run Cinebench multi core, I seem to be up against the EDC limit (215 motherboard), PPT and TDC are well below max 

5900X

Sent from my Pixel 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jedi Mind Trick

Aside from the board just being overpriced, is there any reason not to get (well, in the case, keep [got one for pennies on the dollar]) an X570 Ultra? 

Der8auer did a review on a few boards (X570 Pro included, which seems almost identical to the Ultra) and it seemed that really the only downside to the VRM is that it runs warm with no/little airflow (it handled the 3900x at 4.2ghz 1.4v [~225w load] with no airflow without throttling, granted the VRMs were HOT; did much better in a case with some airflow).

I cannot make up my mind if this board is enough of an upgrade over my X470 Taichi (enough to justify getting rid of the Taichi + Monoblock, because well, the monoblock looks awesome) as it seems to have roughly the same VRM, but it has more M.2 slots, PCIe 4.0, and supports Zen 3 'right now' (granted getting a 5k chip seems like more trouble than it is worth right now). A 5900x/5950x seem like they would be relevant for quite some time, so I'm leaning towards the X570 just for PCIe 4.0.


----------



## Spectre73

Is anyone able to run linpack xtreme on a 5000 series CPU? I always get the following error while every other stability test runs fine.


----------



## EniGma1987

Spectre73 said:


> Is anyone able to run linpack xtreme on a 5000 series CPU? I always get the following error while every other stability test runs fine.
> 
> View attachment 2468284


It is possible the test just needs to be updated. I remember a few Intel releases where Prime95 failed immediately with a hardware error until the program got updated to understand the Arch.


----------



## Spectre73

EniGma1987 said:


> It is possible the test just needs to be updated. I remember a few Intel releases where Prime95 failed immediately with a hardware error until the program got updated to understand the Arch.


Thank you. That's what I wanted to hear. Got already a little worried.


----------



## Mullcom

So I have started to test PBO.

Started at 
300-300-4 10x 200+
Then moving down
200-200-4 10x 200+
100-100-4 10x 200+
50-50-4 10x 200+
100-50-4 10x 200+
50-100-4 10x 200+

Collecting the data to get to know how it behave and it was a bit interesting.

Overall the best of this was 200-200

But it must be one more factor in the way to boost more because it stop at TDP 96w

Best score 
CB 3800
Cpu-z round MT 4270 ST 521


Skickat från min SM-G973F via Tapatalk


----------



## Mullcom

So I start to wonder what this is. 
Found this setting in bios under smu

This is old img.












Skickat från min SM-G973F via Tapatalk


----------



## Simonarne

Soo rgb fusion chrashes my computer. any alternatives. also is there no fan control software for the gigabyte x570 aorus ultra?


----------



## MyUsername

Mullcom said:


> So I start to wonder what this is.
> Found this setting in bios under smu
> 
> This is old img.
> 
> 
> 
> Skickat från min SM-G973F via Tapatalk


Same as PPT. AMD say that to put the CPU in performance mode cTDP and PPL have to be the same value. APBDIS P0 forces the FCLK and memory controller to run at maximum speed.

NBIO configured for max performance


----------



## ManniX-ITA

Simonarne said:


> Soo rgb fusion chrashes my computer. any alternatives. also is there no fan control software for the gigabyte x570 aorus ultra?











Adam Honse / OpenRGB · GitLab


Open source RGB lighting control that doesn't depend on manufacturer software. For Windows, Linux, MacOS. ASUS, ASRock, Corsair, G.Skill, Gigabyte, HyperX, MSI, Razer, ThermalTake, and more...




gitlab.com


----------



## Mullcom

Uninstall all gigabyte software. This is crap and should be banden.

Skickat från min SM-G973F via Tapatalk


----------



## lum-x

ManniX-ITA said:


> Adam Honse / OpenRGB · GitLab
> 
> 
> Open source RGB lighting control that doesn't depend on manufacturer software. For Windows, Linux, MacOS. ASUS, ASRock, Corsair, G.Skill, Gigabyte, HyperX, MSI, Razer, ThermalTake, and more...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gitlab.com


do you know if the issue if the issue with Red and Green coulor swap is fixed, or we should still do the patch and compile with the fix ?


----------



## airforce46270

Jedi Mind Trick said:


> Aside from the board just being overpriced, is there any reason not to get (well, in the case, keep [got one for pennies on the dollar]) an X570 Ultra?
> 
> Der8auer did a review on a few boards (X570 Pro included, which seems almost identical to the Ultra) and it seemed that really the only downside to the VRM is that it runs warm with no/little airflow (it handled the 3900x at 4.2ghz 1.4v [~225w load] with no airflow without throttling, granted the VRMs were HOT; did much better in a case with some airflow).
> 
> I cannot make up my mind if this board is enough of an upgrade over my X470 Taichi (enough to justify getting rid of the Taichi + Monoblock, because well, the monoblock looks awesome) as it seems to have roughly the same VRM, but it has more M.2 slots, PCIe 4.0, and supports Zen 3 'right now' (granted getting a 5k chip seems like more trouble than it is worth right now). A 5900x/5950x seem like they would be relevant for quite some time, so I'm leaning towards the X570 just for PCIe 4.0.


This board has an issue with cold booting and it's sporadic. Some people have never had it happen and others have had it happen quite a bit (I am one of those people). See the following post for more info: https://hardforum.com/threads/gigabyte-x570-aorus-master-wont-power-on-temporary-solution.1993194/


----------



## ManniX-ITA

lum-x said:


> do you know if the issue if the issue with Red and Green coulor swap is fixed, or we should still do the patch and compile with the fix ?


Did not have time to test the last version yet


----------



## velikovsky

.


----------



## kazukun

5950X
X570 AORUS XTREME BIOS F31n
Ballistix MAX BLM2K16G40C18U4B 4x16GB (3800 IF1900 16-16-20-16-36 1T)

11809pts Single 650cb

PPT 300
TDC 230
EDC 230
PBO Scalar 10X
MaxCPU Boost 200
Curve Opt ALL Cores
ALL Core Curve Sign Negative
ALL Core Curve Magnitude 200


----------



## Xaris

kazukun said:


> 5950X
> X570 AORUS XTREME BIOS F31n
> Ballistix MAX BLM2K16G40C18U4B 4x16GB (3800 IF1900 16-16-20-16-36 1T)
> 
> 11809pts Single 650cb
> 
> PPT 300
> TDC 230
> EDC 230
> PBO Scalar 10X
> MaxCPU Boost 200
> Curve Opt ALL Cores
> ALL Core Curve Sign Negative
> ALL Core Curve Magnitude 200


Negative 200??? What the hell? That can't be right can it? Most people have done -5 to -30, maybe -50. I can't imagine that would even boot up.

I would also suggest trying playing around with smaller numbers on the best 2 cores as well.


----------



## Xaris

Jason_Cruze said:


> View attachment 2468217
> 
> I'm using motherboard limits and my L3 cache speed is in 350's. Do I need to tweak TDC and EDC to get better results? Or Do I need to change BIOS?
> RAM & CPU specs in my signature.


Interesting, I just ran AIDA64 myself and getting about the exact same numbers with a 5600x on X570 AE F31j. Did you get this resolved?

I've tried both changing Manual TDC/EDC/PPT and Motherboard setting and didn't matter.


http://imgur.com/Rb4U1gD


Speaking of which, is the newest F31o good to use? F31j has otherwise seemed fine.


----------



## Last-Rights

Xaris said:


> Negative 200??? What the hell? That can't be right can it? Most people have done -5 to -30, maybe -50. I can't imagine that would even boot up.
> 
> I would also suggest trying playing around with smaller numbers on the best 2 cores as well.


I cant do more than 10 all core negative without crashing non stop tried every bios with CO same results lol same board same cpu


----------



## kazukun

Last-Rights said:


> I cant do more than 10 all core negative without crashing non stop tried every bios with CO same results lol same board same cpu


Limiting it to the EDC230 will work fine.
Larger than EDC230 will cause problems.


----------



## 8thwonderuk

I've just received my X570 Aorus Master rev.1.2. Gone to plug in my 3090 FTW3 and it doesn't click in to the pcie slot because the chipset heatsink/fan are raised above the height of the pcie slot. What the hell is going on? Have I got a wrongly mounted heatsink? It looks like it's been raised up with bolt risers. This can't be the intended design surely. A top end motherboard that you can't fit a GPU in to?! It's not even the fact that it's a large GPU because the raised heatsink is right next to the pcie slot. I'm so confused right now. Does anyone have any knowledge about this issue?

Also before anyone suggests it I don't want to vertically mount the GPU.


----------



## Xaris

So I noticed when running CB23 Single Core that Ryzen Master/HWINFO would show the clocks on Core6 and Core1 alternating around constantly (C6 would go up to 4.85, stay for several seconds, then drop down while C1 would then pick up, and just oscillate between them constantly 4.85/0 -> 2.4/2.4 -> 0/4.8 -> 2.4/2.4 -> 4.85/0kind of thing). Turns out this is Windows hardware scheduling and setting Cinebench to "Highest" priority in Task manager basically fixed CB to only stick to using the best core (C6) for the most part. This ultimately only added about +25 (1550->1575) so it's not a big deal an improvement is an improvement still even if it's number ****ing; is there a way to somehow make this a global setting to not oscillate around for all games and such?


----------



## prymortal

8thwonderuk said:


> I've just received my X570 Aorus Master rev.1.2. Gone to plug in my 3090 FTW3 and it doesn't click in to the pcie slot because the chipset heatsink/fan are raised above the height of the pcie slot. What the hell is going on? Have I got a wrongly mounted heatsink? It looks like it's been raised up with bolt risers. This can't be the intended design surely. A top end motherboard that you can't fit a GPU in to?! It's not even the fact that it's a large GPU because the raised heatsink is right next to the pcie slot. I'm so confused right now. Does anyone have any knowledge about this issue?
> 
> Also before anyone suggests it I don't want to vertically mount the GPU.


I only have the (EVGA FTW3) 3080 but that side of the board should be the same, just 3090 longer & wider towards the case window. There is a few mm of space between the card & MB heatsink/fan on X570 Master Rev 1.0 so It could be the Card (brand) thats the issue? (My card sits perfectly level Zero sagg)
Also for note the Heatsink temp doesn't change when blocked off & the M.2 runs colder on my system even blocked off with the 3 slots.


----------



## dr.Rafi

Last-Rights said:


> Best bet is return your gigabyte board if you still can and get another brand these motherboards are a complete mess right now lol. I tried my cpu in my friends MEG godlike and these are my scores with PBO, on the gigabyte aorus master I get 667/12750 default settings and 660/12450 with PBO on 0-200mhz offset does not add any frequency at all on the aorus master but gives instability.
> 
> View attachment 2468187


Very true My Aorus master went into selling system, Got Asus strix x570i with dual rank ram PBO and 1966 fclk fully stable with exact same setting and parts never been able to stablize the ram with zero errors even with 1900 fclk


----------



## MyUsername

8thwonderuk said:


> I've just received my X570 Aorus Master rev.1.2. Gone to plug in my 3090 FTW3 and it doesn't click in to the pcie slot because the chipset heatsink/fan are raised above the height of the pcie slot. What the hell is going on? Have I got a wrongly mounted heatsink? It looks like it's been raised up with bolt risers. This can't be the intended design surely. A top end motherboard that you can't fit a GPU in to?! It's not even the fact that it's a large GPU because the raised heatsink is right next to the pcie slot. I'm so confused right now. Does anyone have any knowledge about this issue?
> 
> Also before anyone suggests it I don't want to vertically mount the GPU.


It's tight I know that, I noticed this when I put my 2070 in a year ago and thought that's a bit close. Is there anything on the graphics card sticking out in that location of the heatsink stopping it? The heatsink shouldn't be on standoffs and should sit flat on the chipset, it's held by the usual screws with springs on the back, I think been a year since I removed the back plate.


----------



## Jason_Cruze

My 5600x is completely maxed out in PBO and boosts to 4.85 under lightly threaded workloads, boosts to 4625 on all core workloads like R20.

I'm actually using custom loop 480 RAD which also includes my overclocked GTX 1070Ti in the loop and during gaming have observed high 70's, 85 in AIDA64 with FPU and 70 without FPU, 80 in R15 & R20 runs.

I probably think that is how the processor behaves under PBO, pushes volts to the limits until the temps 95c or VRM's are maxed out. Without PBO it will significantly reduce temps. I always have tested with PBO so cannot conclude on the temps without PBO.

I have also tried reapplying the thermal paste, Still the same temps.

My ambient are slightly on the high side 26 to 33 btw.

Can other 5600x users share their temps under load with thier ambient.


----------



## Xaris

Jason_Cruze said:


> My 5600x is completely maxed out in PBO and boosts to 4.85 under lightly threaded workloads, boosts to 4625 on all core workloads like R20.
> 
> I'm actually using custom loop 480 RAD which also includes my overclocked GTX 1070Ti in the loop and during gaming have observed high 70's, 85 in AIDA64 with FPU and 70 without FPU, 80 in R15 & R20 runs.
> 
> I probably think that is how the processor behaves under PBO, pushes volts to the limits until the temps 95c or VRM's are maxed out. Without PBO it will significantly reduce temps. I always have tested with PBO so cannot conclude on the temps without PBO.
> 
> I have also tried reapplying the thermal paste, Still the same temps.
> 
> My ambient are slightly on the high side 26 to 33 btw.
> 
> Can other 5600x users share their temps under load with thier ambient.


Are you using Curve Optimizer to undervolt your cores as well? I get the same 4.85 / 4.625 boosting with PBO Manual + CO. Using OCCT Extreme AVX2 testing (or CB20), I'm getting 82c max.; nominally around 78-82c, 80 typical. Under ambient I get around 30-35c. I'm using air cooling with a Scythe FUMA2 cooler on an 6-year old Phanteks.

I don't have a good ambient temp in my house but around 62-70f. I'm not sure how accurate for ambient-case temp this is but it says around 30c for System.


http://imgur.com/DfjYKkd


e: and of course 5600x + x57 AE.


----------



## 8thwonderuk

MyUsername said:


> It's tight I know that, I noticed this when I put my 2070 in a year ago and thought that's a bit close. Is there anything on the graphics card sticking out in that location of the heatsink stopping it? The heatsink shouldn't be on standoffs and should sit flat on the chipset, it's held by the usual screws with springs on the back, I think been a year since I removed the back plate.


Nothing abnormal about the card. The heatsink sits about 3/4mm above the PCB. therefore about 3/4mm above the height if the pcie slot. I can see underneath it, and I can see the stand off screws that are raising it up. I'm assuming it's a design change for the rev 1.2 but it seems like an utterly bizarre design choice. I really need to find someone else that owns a rev 1.2.


----------



## Jason_Cruze

Xaris said:


> Are you using Curve Optimizer to undervolt your cores as well? I get the same 4.85 / 4.625 boosting with PBO Manual + CO. Using OCCT Extreme AVX2 testing (or CB20), I'm getting 82c max.; nominally around 78-82c, 80 typical. Under ambient I get around 30-35c. I'm using air cooling with a Scythe FUMA2 cooler on an 6-year old Phanteks.
> 
> I don't have a good ambient temp in my house but around 62-70f.


Without CO all core loads won't go above 4525. 
CPU idles at 36 to 40. How does it do under gaming or during R20, R15 runs and what is your CO settings?


----------



## Xaris

Jason_Cruze said:


> Without CO all core loads won't go above 4525.
> CPU idles at 36 to 40. How does it do under gaming or during R20, R15 runs and what is your CO settings?


R20 was same as OCCT AVX2 Extreme, around 80c max. I don't have R15. I also editted my post but I got sent into the Moderation Queue from editting too much. Here's my final post:

_Are you using Curve Optimizer to undervolt your cores as well? I get the same 4.85 / 4.625 boosting with PBO Manual + CO. Using OCCT Extreme AVX2 testing (or CB20), I'm getting 82c max.; nominally around 78-82c, 80 typical. Under ambient I get around 30-35c. I'm using air cooling with a Scythe FUMA2 cooler on an 6-year old Phanteks.

I don't have a good ambient temp in my house but around 62-70f. I'm not sure how accurate for ambient-case temp this is but it says around 30c for System. _

Gaming not sure, a lot less though. It would depend on game I guess but I would say around 50-65c? I'm not sure I have a good benchmarking game on my plate to test at the moment.

My CO settings:


http://imgur.com/FC58fu8

(I just recently changed it from Motherboard Limits to PPT 165, TDC 90, EDC 180 and I haven't noticed any real difference, negative or positive. Maybe slightly negative at most but within any sort of margin of error)


http://imgur.com/kZhXfIy


I haven't played around with it too much yet. Some people have weirdly reported doing the opposite: Ryzen 9 5950X Curve Optimizer to 5.1 GHz, PBO and...


----------



## dr.Rafi

Jason_Cruze said:


> My 5600x is completely maxed out in PBO and boosts to 4.85 under lightly threaded workloads, boosts to 4625 on all core workloads like R20.
> 
> I'm actually using custom loop 480 RAD which also includes my overclocked GTX 1070Ti in the loop and during gaming have observed high 70's, 85 in AIDA64 with FPU and 70 without FPU, 80 in R15 & R20 runs.
> 
> I probably think that is how the processor behaves under PBO, pushes volts to the limits until the temps 95c or VRM's are maxed out. Without PBO it will significantly reduce temps. I always have tested with PBO so cannot conclude on the temps without PBO.
> 
> I have also tried reapplying the thermal paste, Still the same temps.
> 
> My ambient are slightly on the high side 26 to 33 btw.
> 
> Can other 5600x users share their temps under load with thier ambient.


If you lower the CO voltages untill you get same boosting and stable will reduce the load temp significantly, even you might get better boost under full load. iam using only 360 rad for 5900x and get similar temps.


----------



## Jason_Cruze

dr.Rafi said:


> If you lower the CO voltages untill you get same boosting and stable will reduce the load temp significantly, even you might get better boost under full load. iam using only 360 rad for 5900x and get similar temps.


Horizon zero dawn CPU hovers around 60's but in COD Warzone high 70's.

I have used CO, still doesn't change the temps in R20 runs. GPU never hits 60, stays below 55


----------



## PatrickE

ManniX-ITA said:


> Adam Honse / OpenRGB · GitLab
> 
> 
> Open source RGB lighting control that doesn't depend on manufacturer software. For Windows, Linux, MacOS. ASUS, ASRock, Corsair, G.Skill, Gigabyte, HyperX, MSI, Razer, ThermalTake, and more...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gitlab.com


Amazing. Finally got rid of the rainbow LED on the MSI X Trio


----------



## Jedi Mind Trick

airforce46270 said:


> This board has an issue with cold booting and it's sporadic. Some people have never had it happen and others have had it happen quite a bit (I am one of those people). See the following post for more info: https://hardforum.com/threads/gigabyte-x570-aorus-master-wont-power-on-temporary-solution.1993194/





Last-Rights said:


> Best bet is return your gigabyte board if you still can and get another brand these motherboards are a complete mess right now lol. I tried my cpu in my friends MEG godlike and these are my scores with PBO, on the gigabyte aorus master I get 667/12750 default settings and 660/12450 with PBO on 0-200mhz offset does not add any frequency at all on the aorus master but gives instability.





dr.Rafi said:


> Very true My Aorus master went into selling system, Got Asus strix x570i with dual rank ram PBO and 1966 fclk fully stable with exact same setting and parts never been able to stablize the ram with zero errors even with 1900 fclk


Welp, guess I'm keeping my x470 Taichi and returning this and either riding the Taichi out for a bit and hoping for the best or waiting to get a better board/for these to get better.
Thanks y'all (even if I wasn't the one y'all replied to)!


----------



## Jason_Cruze

Xaris said:


> R20 was same as OCCT AVX2 Extreme, around 80c max. I don't have R15. I also editted my post but I got sent into the Moderation Queue from editting too much. Here's my final post:
> 
> _Are you using Curve Optimizer to undervolt your cores as well? I get the same 4.85 / 4.625 boosting with PBO Manual + CO. Using OCCT Extreme AVX2 testing (or CB20), I'm getting 82c max.; nominally around 78-82c, 80 typical. Under ambient I get around 30-35c. I'm using air cooling with a Scythe FUMA2 cooler on an 6-year old Phanteks.
> 
> I don't have a good ambient temp in my house but around 62-70f. I'm not sure how accurate for ambient-case temp this is but it says around 30c for System. _
> 
> Gaming not sure, a lot less though. It would depend on game I guess but I would say around 50-65c? I'm not sure I have a good benchmarking game on my plate to test at the moment.
> 
> My CO settings:
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/FC58fu8
> 
> (I just recently changed it from Motherboard Limits to PPT 165, TDC 90, EDC 180 and I haven't noticed any real difference, negative or positive. Maybe slightly negative at most but within any sort of margin of error)
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/kZhXfIy
> 
> 
> I haven't played around with it too much yet. Some people have weirdly reported doing the opposite: Ryzen 9 5950X Curve Optimizer to 5.1 GHz, PBO and...


Guys I think the temps in all the Ryzen processors with single chiplet will behave the same once you have crossed a cooling capacity threshold. Since the temperature is very concentrated on a single spot no matter how much cooling you throw at it removing the heat from that spot becomes very difficult. Maybe that is the reason we are seeing so much parity between temperature results from different users with different cooling hardware. Maybe couple degrees difference depending on your room temp. My room temp is always 80~95f. 100+f on summer. 85f on winter.

Setting the CO to negative 10 on best cores and 16 on the weaker cores is the most stable, rest all spewed errors when testing with OCCT. I have left PBO at Auto as it fetches 20 to 30 pts in R20.


----------



## Xaris

Jason_Cruze said:


> Setting the CO to negative 10 on best cores and 16 on the weaker cores is the most stable, rest all spewed errors when testing with OCCT. I have left PBO at Auto as it fetches 20 to 30 pts in R20.


What combination of numbers did you try? Just curious. 

Doesn't setting PBO to Auto turn off CO? I didn't get quite as much boosting leaving PBO on Auto so I set it to a +200 mhz offset. I haven't tested changing the Scaler yet but AFAIK scaler doesn't seem to do anything of importance. Some have used 1 and 10 and doesn't seem to really matter.

But yeah probably true w/r/t temperature. I'm pretty happy getting 80c at max load boosting to 4.85/4.625 for the 5600x. And it's not like I have a great case or the best airflow in it either, it's pretty jury-rigged together and I'm not an expert at all. I do need to go back and work on my RAM a little more. I've got a pretty good stable platform but I've probably got some more room to work with. 

As an aside question to the general populace, are there any glaringly obvious spots I can try to take my 3200-CL16 Micron e-die anywhere that matter much? Lower tFAW? Lower tRFC? I think I can get it up 3800/1900.


http://imgur.com/jX9DPro


----------



## Jason_Cruze

Xaris said:


> What combination of numbers did you try? Just curious.
> 
> Doesn't setting PBO to Auto turn off CO? I didn't get quite as much boosting leaving PBO on Auto so I set it to a +200 mhz offset. I haven't tested changing the Scaler yet but AFAIK scaler doesn't seem to do anything of importance. Some have used 1 and 10 and doesn't seem to really matter.
> 
> But yeah probably true w/r/t temperature. I'm pretty happy getting 80c at max load boosting to 4.85/4.625 for the 5600x. And it's not like I have a great case or the best airflow in it either, it's pretty jury-rigged together and I'm not an expert at all. I do need to go back and work on my RAM a little more. I've got a pretty good stable platform but I've probably got some more room to work with.
> 
> As an aside question to the general populace, are there any glaringly obvious spots I can try to take my 3200-CL16 Micron e-die anywhere that matter much? Lower tFAW? Lower tRFC? I think I can get it up 3800/1900.
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/jX9DPro





dr.Rafi said:


> how you left the PBO to auto and still able to access CO


I meant* PBO limits to Auto instead of Manual or Motherboard limits.*

In terms of RAM I'm mixing both Hynix CJR 3600cl19 Sniper X kit and Rev E Ballistix 3000cl15 kit, running them at 3933cl16. You have a better trfc ns than mine. I don't think you can do much further with Rev E. You can compare the secondary and tertiary timings as the primary timings is made with CJR in mind and the rest with Rev E.









I was able to post 4200cl16 too as shown below but I also need my FCLK to post at 2100 which does not happen with the current state of the BIOS hoping to do that in the future,


----------



## dr.Rafi

Jason_Cruze said:


> Guys I think the temps in all the Ryzen processors with single chiplet will behave the same once you have crossed a cooling capacity threshold. Since the temperature is very concentrated on a single spot no matter how much cooling you throw at it removing the heat from that spot becomes very difficult. Maybe that is the reason we are seeing so much parity between temperature results from different users with different cooling hardware. Maybe couple degrees difference depending on your room temp. My room temp is always 80~95f. 100+f on summer. 85f on winter.
> 
> Setting the CO to negative 10 on best cores and 16 on the weaker cores is the most stable, rest all spewed errors when testing with OCCT. I have left PBO at Auto as it fetches 20 to 30 pts in R20.


how you left the PBO to auto and still able to access CO


----------



## Jason_Cruze

dr.Rafi said:


> how you left the PBO to auto and still able to access CO


Post : #12,939


----------



## dr.Rafi

Last-Rights said:


> Yup I've let it run at 2133 cause 3200mhz is unstable also a second kit of ram 2x16gb 3600mhz cl 16 same problem WHEA errors unless I push VGGD, VDDP and SOC voltages to dangerously high voltages on both kits. The worst part is they still happen occasionally. These parts in this config works 100% perfectly on my friends MEG godlike I can also do 1900mhz FCLK on that board and 1600mhz FCLK is unstable on this board. I didn't try 2000mhz FCLK cause the dram calculator doesn't go that high for my ram but it did 3800mhz/1900mhz without any issues/errors. These boards are total crap atm, really upset with Aorus/Gigabyte released these boards that are no where near ready for the 5000 series. The extreme performance difference is mind-blowing on the MEG, I mean how can they be so incompetent that these bios are this trash. I am glad I know my CPU/Ram is fine but I'm stuck with a trash motherboard unless they fix the bios.


You Do not need even god like $$$$ motherboard iam on Asus itx x570 strix now, which is as old released as gigabyte aorus master i had , and 8 power stages , no extreme overclocking features like ,powerbotton , post code voltage points, etc.. but is doing far better , with strix i pushed a very cheap gskill ram F4-2666C19S-16GIS to 3800 stable with loose timings.


----------



## dr.Rafi

Last-Rights said:


> View attachment 2468192
> This should say everything you need to know about Gigaybtes Bios on these boards... they cant even form a sentence properly.
> "Are you sure to update bios?" LOL


Exactly like my English LOL


----------



## dr.Rafi

@ *ManniX-ITA*
@ *Last-Rights*

Do you think those vlotages is safe for 24/7?. thanks


----------



## shiznit

Is the L3 speed difference real or a bug in AIDA? Aorus Elite with F31j.


----------



## Jason_Cruze

shiznit said:


> Is the L3 speed difference real or a bug in AIDA? Aorus Elite with F31j.


Probably BIOS. Changing it to recent ones increases the L3 cache speed.


----------



## shiznit

Jason_Cruze said:


> Probably BIOS. Changing it to recent ones increases the L3 cache speed.


So I should upgrade to the latest F31 version? Thanks.

Also, I'm having pretty good luck with manual OC but I don't like high LLC and I don't care if heavy loads throttle. EDC cap seems to be working, is that a viable way to "reverse boost"?


----------



## Jason_Cruze

shiznit said:


> So I should upgrade to the latest F31 version? Thanks.
> 
> Also, I'm having pretty good luck with manual OC but I don't like high LLC and I don't care if heavy loads throttle. EDC cap seems to be working, is that a viable way to "reverse boost"?


If you are not memory overclocking or satisfied with the FCLK support then by all means upgrade to the latest BIOS.

I really can't comment on the second question because I have only tested my CPU with PBO.
Memory overclocking support is better on version of BIOS f31k/f11j.
For latest fixes and better L3 cache speed get the latest version.


----------



## Xaris

Jason_Cruze said:


> Memory overclocking support is better on version of BIOS f31k/f11j.


Do you know if that's true for F31o as well? I'm on F31j but I also don't want to upgrade to it and have my memory OC settings start crapping out. I guess I can test it and find out. Worst case I just revert back.

But yeah it looks like latest AGESA BIOS fixes it on the ASUS and GB.


----------



## shiznit

Jason_Cruze said:


> If you are not memory overclocking or satisfied with the FCLK support then by all means upgrade to the latest BIOS.
> 
> I really can't comment on the second question because I have only tested my CPU with PBO.
> Memory overclocking support is better on version of BIOS f31k/f11j.
> For latest fixes and better L3 cache speed get the latest version.


I'll give it a shot, I want the L3 boost. I'm running 3200 Ballistix E-die at 3600 16-19-16-16 with fast timings from the calculator. No errors in TM5 extreme.


----------



## Jason_Cruze

Xaris said:


> Do you know if that's true for F31o as well? I'm on F31j but I also don't want to upgrade to it and have my memory OC settings start crapping out. I guess I can test it and find out. Worst case I just revert back.
> 
> But yeah it looks like latest AGESA BIOS fixes it on the ASUS and GB.


In my tests except BIOS f31k/f11j, no other BIOS version allows 1967 FCLK, but the latest BIOS F31o/F11n does hold 1900 FCLK and heard from users that they are comparatively better than most versions out there. If you won't go past 1900 FCLK then you can upgrade to f31o.



shiznit said:


> I'll give it a shot, I want the L3 boost. I'm running 3200 Ballistix E-die at 3600 16-19-16-16 with fast timings from the calculator. No errors in TM5 extreme.


Go Flashing!


----------



## shiznit

Flashed. L3 went from 360 GB/s read to 717! Now I have to re-enter all my memory timings lol, it refused to load the old profile.


----------



## nievz

shiznit said:


> Flashed. L3 went from 360 GB/s read to 717! Now I have to re-enter all my memory timings lol, it refused to load the old profile.


Did you flash to f31o? I will be flashing today too. I want to L3 boost! Hopefully, more FPS!


----------



## Jason_Cruze

nievz said:


> Did you flash to f31o? I will be flashing today too. I want to L3 boost! Hopefully, more FPS!


You won't see any difference in FPS, unless you are CPU bound heavily.


----------



## nievz

Jason_Cruze said:


> You won't see any difference in FPS, unless you are CPU bound heavily.


I hope i do see some boost. bfv is cpu (5800x) bound at 1440p ultra on an rtx 3090. Increasing my ram speed doesn’t help either. Only increasing my cpu clocks does it yield better fps so hopefully this L3 boost helps.


----------



## ManniX-ITA

8thwonderuk said:


> I've just received my X570 Aorus Master rev.1.2. Gone to plug in my 3090 FTW3 and it doesn't click in to the pcie slot because the chipset heatsink/fan are raised above the height of the pcie slot. What the hell is going on? Have I got a wrongly mounted heatsink? It looks like it's been raised up with bolt risers. This can't be the intended design surely. A top end motherboard that you can't fit a GPU in to?! It's not even the fact that it's a large GPU because the raised heatsink is right next to the pcie slot. I'm so confused right now. Does anyone have any knowledge about this issue?
> 
> Also before anyone suggests it I don't want to vertically mount the GPU.


Seems really weird... I would RMA it.
If it was a general 1.2 release issue I guess you wouldn't be the first one to complain.



Xaris said:


> So I noticed when running CB23 Single Core that Ryzen Master/HWINFO would show the clocks on Core6 and Core1 alternating around constantly (C6 would go up to 4.85, stay for several seconds, then drop down while C1 would then pick up, and just oscillate between them constantly 4.85/0 -> 2.4/2.4 -> 0/4.8 -> 2.4/2.4 -> 4.85/0kind of thing). Turns out this is Windows hardware scheduling and setting Cinebench to "Highest" priority in Task manager basically fixed CB to only stick to using the best core (C6) for the most part. This ultimately only added about +25 (1550->1575) so it's not a big deal an improvement is an improvement still even if it's number ****ing; is there a way to somehow make this a global setting to not oscillate around for all games and such?


ProcessLasso



dr.Rafi said:


> @ *ManniX-ITA*
> @ *Last-Rights*
> 
> Do you think those vlotages is safe for 24/7?. thanks


Yes, no worries.


----------



## dr.Rafi

shiznit said:


> So I should upgrade to the latest F31 version? Thanks.
> 
> Also, I'm having pretty good luck with manual OC but I don't like high LLC and I don't care if heavy loads throttle. EDC cap seems to be working, is that a viable way to "reverse boost"?


Yes what you using for EDC


----------



## Dyngsur

F31K gives good results for me @ L3 cache etc. Dont bother with F31O cause its not good for memory OC etc.


----------



## MyUsername

8thwonderuk said:


> Nothing abnormal about the card. The heatsink sits about 3/4mm above the PCB. therefore about 3/4mm above the height if the pcie slot. I can see underneath it, and I can see the stand off screws that are raising it up. I'm assuming it's a design change for the rev 1.2 but it seems like an utterly bizarre design choice. I really need to find someone else that owns a rev 1.2.


I remember it being this tight like this guy with the same problem a year ago here. It did fit but I had to be a little bit brutal pushing the graphics card in, this made me put the graphics card on a vertical mount. Stupid design.


----------



## robcom

For some reason I still get whea errors even when xmp is disabled. 

Im getting whea errors previously due to xmp and I disabled it. then my computer was stable like for a month (stock settings), 

I tried to mess with xmp again then got the error and return everything to stock and for some reason it rebooted. checked my event viewer and it was a whea error. 

my bios is f31e (x570 aorus master 1.2) 

should i go and update it or revert back to a much stable bios? 

ryzen 9 3900x 
g skill ripjaws V 32gb f4-3600c18d-32gvk


----------



## Xaris

F31o has fixed the L3 over F31j, although I do get worse CB20 scores with apparent same settings. With my 5600x + x570 AE F31j I was getting 4702/624 and just got 4640/614. I guess within a margin of error anyways but a little strange that the same apparent settings had that effect just by changing the bios.


















As an aside, I also gave overingclocking my RAM even further from from 32->38 with 1:1 IF 1900 and it wouldn't post. So it looks like my current baseline of 37.33 is probably as high as I'll get it. That was using 1.41V on DRAM, 1100 on VSOC, +.06v on DVID, LLCs High, 1000 VDPP, 950 CCD and 1050 IOD which was good for 37.33/18.67 but apparently not good for 38/19. Is that probably about the limit I can take this or is there something here I could sacrafice and shoot for it?


----------



## Xaris

robcom said:


> For some reason I still get whea errors even when xmp is disabled.
> 
> Im getting whea errors previously due to xmp and I disabled it. then my computer was stable like for a month (stock settings),
> 
> I tried to mess with xmp again then got the error and return everything to stock and for some reason it rebooted. checked my event viewer and it was a whea error.
> 
> my bios is f31e (x570 aorus master 1.2)
> 
> should i go and update it or revert back to a much stable bios?
> 
> ryzen 9 3900x
> g skill ripjaws V 32gb f4-3600c18d-32gvk


That sounds like your RAM may be bad.

If you're not using Zen3 or planning to use Zen3, I would say just go back to F11/F12. If you're still getting WHEA errors on F11/F12, something seems faulty. There isn't much reason to update.

Edit: I misread your post. I thought you were getting WHEA with XMP off as well as on. I would note that XMP is kinda janky for Zens so it's possible your RAM is actually fine. Have you checked your ram on is on your QVL (qualified vendor list) for your motherboard? My old pair of ram wasn't and XMP didn't play well. I would suggest doing manual timings and manually setting your frequency, and may need to up your DRAM voltage.


----------



## robcom

Xaris said:


> That sounds like your RAM may be bad.
> 
> If you're not using Zen3 or planning to use Zen3, I would say just go back to F11/F12. If you're still getting WHEA errors on F11/F12 without XMP, something seems faulty. There isn't much reason to update.


okay thank you!! will try to revert it to f11/f12, 
is it okay to downgrade bios even though i have the updated one? is it the same process (boot to bios > update bios)


----------



## Xaris

robcom said:


> okay thank you!! will try to revert it to f11/f12,
> is it okay to downgrade bios even though i have the updated one? is it the same process (boot to bios > update bios)


Yeah it's fine, people downgrade all the time and it's very interchanagble. Same exact same process, put it on a USB stick or something and just flash it. You'll have to re-do your settings of course so write down any settings you want to keep. You can also try F22 but F11 is probably a good one to start with.

e: looks like your ram is on the QVL. Is it 2x16 GB sticks? Did you make sure you put them in the right memory slots? You want to use SLOT_2 & SLOT 4










If you're still getting WHEA errors with XMP on F11/F22, I would suggest turning it off, set your Memory Multiplier to 36 under Tweaker, set your first four primary timings to 16-20-20-40 under Tweaker (Advanced Memory Settings); set your memory clock to 1800 under AMD OC Settings (DDR Menu), set your Infinity Fabric to 1800 under AMD OC Settings, and up your DRAM voltage a bit to like 1.3 - 1.35 under Tweaker and see if that's stable. If it is, go ahead and manualyl enter the rest of your XMP timings under Tweaker tab and see how that goes. If it's not, you may need to also increase the VSOC Voltage a bit under AMD OC Settings (try something like 1000 or 1050 -- you aren't really OCing your ram so you shouldn't have to push it). If it's STILL not stable, then welp. Just possible something is faulty with the RAM, but also I don't really like XMP to begin with because I've had issues with it in the past so it's not impossible it just doesn't play well and some of it's timings is just not happy with Zen chips.


----------



## Dyngsur

robcom said:


> For some reason I still get whea errors even when xmp is disabled.
> 
> Im getting whea errors previously due to xmp and I disabled it. then my computer was stable like for a month (stock settings),
> 
> I tried to mess with xmp again then got the error and return everything to stock and for some reason it rebooted. checked my event viewer and it was a whea error.
> 
> my bios is f31e (x570 aorus master 1.2)
> 
> should i go and update it or revert back to a much stable bios?
> 
> ryzen 9 3900x
> g skill ripjaws V 32gb f4-3600c18d-32gvk


Try F31K, most stable so far at least for me.


----------



## ManniX-ITA

robcom said:


> For some reason I still get whea errors even when xmp is disabled.
> 
> Im getting whea errors previously due to xmp and I disabled it. then my computer was stable like for a month (stock settings),
> 
> I tried to mess with xmp again then got the error and return everything to stock and for some reason it rebooted. checked my event viewer and it was a whea error.
> 
> my bios is f31e (x570 aorus master 1.2)
> 
> should i go and update it or revert back to a much stable bios?
> 
> ryzen 9 3900x
> g skill ripjaws V 32gb f4-3600c18d-32gvk


Roll-back.
You need stupid high voltages to keep it stable even at stock.

I'm probably going back to F12a if this new BIOS with AGESA is not coming in the next few days.
Was able to stabilize F31e but F31k keeps crashing with random BSOD every now and then.


----------



## robcom

Xaris said:


> Yeah it's fine, people downgrade all the time and it's very interchanagble. Same exact same process, put it on a USB stick or something and just flash it. You'll have to re-do your settings of course so write down any settings you want to keep. You can also try F22 but F11 is probably a good one to start with.
> 
> e: looks like your ram is on the QVL. Is it 2x16 GB sticks? Did you make sure you put them in the right memory slots? You want to use SLOT_2 & SLOT 4
> 
> View attachment 2468455
> 
> 
> If you're still getting WHEA errors with XMP on F11/F22, I would suggest turning it off, set your Memory Multiplier to 36 under Tweaker, set your first four primary timings to 16-20-20-40 under Tweaker (Advanced Memory Settings); set your memory clock to 1800 under AMD OC Settings (DDR Menu), set your Infinity Fabric to 1800 under AMD OC Settings, and up your DRAM voltage a bit to like 1.3 - 1.35 under Tweaker and see if that's stable. If it is, go ahead and manualyl enter the rest of your XMP timings under Tweaker tab and see how that goes. If it's not, you may need to also increase the VSOC Voltage a bit under AMD OC Settings (try something like 1000 or 1050 -- you aren't really OCing your ram so you shouldn't have to push it). If it's STILL not stable, then welp. Just possible something is faulty with the RAM, but also I don't really like XMP to begin with because I've had issues with it in the past so it's not impossible it just doesn't play well and some of it's timings is just not happy with Zen chips.


Thanks! yes I put the ram sticks in A2 and B2

yup its 2x16GB, f4-3600-c18d-32gvk hynix cjr/djr

what qvl list did you look into? last time a check it's not in the qvl list
it's my fault to begin with not researching enough. I already bought the parts
when I discovered that it needs to be in Mobo's QVL
but it really is confusing because in g.skill's website, it does support x570 aourus master

okay I will try to set it up.
I'm still confused, before I mess with xmp, my system is stable (xmp disabled)
I regret messing with it again.

but it feels wrong not running my memory on advertised speed.


edit: Yup it rebooted even if its disabled. but it only rebooted today. hoping that it wont reboot again.need to finish my projects before i flash back to f12


----------



## Dyngsur

ManniX-ITA said:


> Roll-back.
> You need stupid high voltages to keep it stable even at stock.
> 
> I'm probably going back to F12a if this new BIOS with AGESA is not coming in the next few days.
> Was able to stabilize F31e but F31k keeps crashing with random BSOD every now and then.


Could link F31E, I wanna try that one, dont have it.


----------



## robcom

ManniX-ITA said:


> Roll-back.
> You need stupid high voltages to keep it stable even at stock.
> 
> I'm probably going back to F12a if this new BIOS with AGESA is not coming in the next few days.
> Was able to stabilize F31e but F31k keeps crashing with random BSOD every now and then.


looks like i will go back too. kinda worried that reboots will damage the parts.


----------



## Dyngsur

robcom said:


> looks like i will go back too. kinda worried that reboots will damage the parts.


reboots wont damage parts, maybe crash win10 but nothing else.


----------



## robcom

Dyngsur said:


> reboots wont damage parts, maybe crash win10 but nothing else.


I see, thanks for the info!


----------



## nievz

So I just updated to f31o from f31k on my Master and it’s been smooth sailing so far. I had to increase my IOD from 900mv to 1000 to get rid of the WHEA errors. I also noticed that the cpu was running 5c hotter so i changed my LLC from turbo to Auto and now I’m back yo my old temps. With the softer llc, it boosts a bit higher in games now, in addition I was able to increase my PBO OC from 100mhz to +150. No stability issues so far. I like it! And yes the L3 speeds doubled.😃


----------



## Dyngsur

nievz said:


> So I just updated to f31o from f31k on my Master and it’s been smooth sailing so far. I had to increase my ccd from 900mv to 1000 to get rid of the WHEA errors. I also noticed that the cpu was running 5c hotter so i changed my LLC from turbo to Auto and now I’m back yo my old temps. With the softer llc, it boosts a bit higher in games now, in addition I was able to increase my PBO OC from 100mhz to +150. No stability issues so far. I like it! And yes the L3 speeds doubled.😃


What FCLK do you running your memory @?


----------



## nievz

Dyngsur said:


> What FCLK do you running your memory @?


1900/3800 cl14 exactly my old settings. -8 for the two best cores, -25 rest. My bfv clocks just went up 25mhz avg after going from 100mhz to +150mhz oc. This would crash previously on 31k.


----------



## Dyngsur

nievz said:


> 1900/3800 cl14 exactly my old settings.


Really strange that you could run F31O without whea errors etc, all that have tested it have got errors with OC on memory, do you use Curve Optimizer as well?
But good for you at least.


----------



## nievz

Dyngsur said:


> Really strange that you could run F31O without whea errors etc, all that have tested it have got errors with OC on memory, do you use Curve Optimizer as well?
> But good for you at least.


Absolutely CO settings above

IN-GAME in BFV. As you can see, BFV uses all 16 threads and some are pinging 100%. Higher clocks, higher FPS.


----------



## ManniX-ITA

Dyngsur said:


> Could link F31E, I wanna try that one, dont have it.


GigaByte removes them from the page not from the download server, just swap the letter.



https://download.gigabyte.com/FileList/BIOS/mb_bios_x570-aorus-master_f31e.zip


----------



## MikeS3000

Delete


----------



## Hibbing

PBO Motherboard


----------



## Dyngsur

Tried a lot of Bios and F31K is the only one that lets me get my memory working, can even get them to 2000FCLK but with errors.
3800/1900 works perfectly with F31K but all other bios gives me error code and don´t let me boot into windows with those settings.


----------



## panni

Xaris said:


> F31o has fixed the L3 over F31j, although I do get worse CB20 scores with apparent same settings. With my 5600x + x570 AE F31j I was getting 4702/624 and just got 4640/614. I guess within a margin of error anyways but a little strange that the same apparent settings had that effect just by changing the bios.
> 
> View attachment 2468453
> 
> View attachment 2468452
> 
> 
> As an aside, I also gave overingclocking my RAM even further from from 32->38 with 1:1 IF 1900 and it wouldn't post. So it looks like my current baseline of 37.33 is probably as high as I'll get it. That was using 1.41V on DRAM, 1100 on VSOC, +.06v on DVID, LLCs High, 1000 VDPP, 950 CCD and 1050 IOD which was good for 37.33/18.67 but apparently not good for 38/19. Is that probably about the limit I can take this or is there something here I could sacrafice and shoot for it?
> View attachment 2468454


You're pretty much in the same boat as me right now. This is the best I was able to do:









3800/1900 still won't POST with F31n.

If the old AGESAs are anything to go by, 3800 will be easily achievable with Micron-E in the future.


----------



## Dyngsur

panni said:


> You're pretty much in the same boat as me right now. This is the best I was able to do:
> View attachment 2468476
> 
> 
> 3800/1900 still won't POST with F31n.
> 
> If the old AGESAs are anything to go by, 3800 will be easily achievable with Micron-E in the future.


3800/1900 only post in F31K so far fo me without issues, think it worked with F31J as well, but all other doesn't post.


----------



## shiznit

dr.Rafi said:


> Yes what you using for EDC


On my x570 Elite, when "AMD Overclocking Manual OC" is set, the only power target that seems to be honored is EDC. Looking in HWiFNO64, PPT shoots to 120-130 on full load and TDC matches EDC. I tried 80 per the memory thread on this forum but I'm not sure how to tell if it's doing anything or what an optimal value would be.


----------



## dr.Rafi

MyUsername said:


> I remember it being this tight like this guy with the same problem a year ago here. It did fit but I had to be a little bit brutal pushing the graphics card in, this made me put the graphics card on a vertical mount. Stupid design.


There should be standards volumes for each part on motherboard and motherboard sections itself , and all vendors have to stick with these volumes and never pass it, but always Gigabyte do what they like to do either with there bioses or design.
They could use a thin heat sink with pipe and put the extention of heatsink as tower beside the ram / atx power connector .area.


----------



## Xaris

Dyngsur said:


> 3800/1900 only post in F31K so far fo me without issues, think it worked with F31J as well, but all other doesn't post.


Does F31K still have Curve Optimizer? Perhaps I'll try that some point or just wait out future BIOSes for now. F31o seems fine otherwise. I ran a 20000% Karhu test last night, no WHEA.


----------



## Dyngsur

Xaris said:


> Does F31K still have Curve Optimizer?


yes


----------



## Last-Rights

F31o Has changed everything for my setup. No reboots, bios never freezes, ram runs at 3600mhz/1800mhz fclk scores are in line with reviews. Only issue that remains is my RGB ram resets from blue to rainbow(default) after a shutdown. PBO still does lower my scores on the Aorus master tho, but im getting similar performance with just xmp and default settings now which is VERY strange but better than before.


----------



## dr.Rafi

Xaris said:


> F31o has fixed the L3 over F31j, although I do get worse CB20 scores with apparent same settings. With my 5600x + x570 AE F31j I was getting 4702/624 and just got 4640/614. I guess within a margin of error anyways but a little strange that the same apparent settings had that effect just by changing the bios.
> 
> View attachment 2468453
> 
> View attachment 2468452
> 
> 
> As an aside, I also gave overingclocking my RAM even further from from 32->38 with 1:1 IF 1900 and it wouldn't post. So it looks like my current baseline of 37.33 is probably as high as I'll get it. That was using 1.41V on DRAM, 1100 on VSOC, +.06v on DVID, LLCs High, 1000 VDPP, 950 CCD and 1050 IOD which was good for 37.33/18.67 but apparently not good for 38/19. Is that probably about the limit I can take this or is there something here I could sacrafice and shoot for it?
> View attachment 2468454


First thing try to get F31k bios is better than f31o ,then put you vddp 950 or at least lower or = to ccd, iod 
bit higher around 50millivolt iam using 950 vddp, 950 ccd, 1050 iod , and start with high Soc as high as 1160 and test , then start dopping the soc to minimum stable .keep all ram timing to defult only cranck dram voltage to 1.5 v , later on you can deal with subtiming.


----------



## Last-Rights

dr.Rafi said:


> First thing try to get F31k bios is better than f31o ,then put you vddp 950 or at least lower or = to ccd, iod
> bit higher around 50millivolt iam using 950 vddp, 950 ccd, 1050 iod , and start with high Soc as high as 1160 and test , then start dopping the soc to minimum stable .keep all ram timing to defult only cranck dram voltage to 1.5 v , later on you can deal with subtiming.


F31k reboots randomly for me and wont let me run XMP at 3200mhz ... these problems vary from person to person massively.


----------



## dr.Rafi

Last-Rights said:


> F31o Has changed everything for my setup. No reboots, bios never freezes, ram runs at 3600mhz/1800mhz fclk scores are in line with reviews. Only issue that remains is my RGB ram resets from blue to rainbow(default) after a shutdown. PBO still does lower my scores on the Aorus master tho, but im getting similar performance with just xmp and default settings now which is VERY strange but better than before.
> View attachment 2468518


Try to use co with pbo , best 3 cores on ccd1 to -1 ,and -5 the rest or the ccd 1 , but ccd2 have to be all same start with -10 and test you can lower later all cores by 5 at each time , but the fast 3 or 4 cores on ccd 1 keep it -1 , i test it CO deos not work unless all core have to be in minus values minimum -1, if you get stability issues fix the EDC to defult of PBO by intering same value for me is 190A on 5900x not sure yours. 
keep pbo frequency +50 first.


----------



## dr.Rafi

Last-Rights said:


> F31k reboots randomly for me and wont let me run XMP at 3200mhz ... these problems vary from person to person massively.


i never worry for xmp on these broken bioses , first i tried to put only ramvoltages, fclk, ram frequency, vddp, vddg, soc values and boot, then , search on spread sheet for memory overclocking and try to copy memory setting of memory kits that is similar to mine , and was succsfull with 3 kit of rams .









Zen RAM OC Leaderboards


Zen 4 Sheet is sorted and verified submissions LOCKED each Thursday. Please provide proof of stability via Y-Cruncher AND a memory stability test, otherwise your submission will be removed. Refer to the FAQ for more info. MEMORY,PROCESSOR Username,Memory Latency,L3 Latency,DIMMs,Die Type,Rank,Me...




docs.google.com




they have links to validation which shows on some if its b die, or the model number of the ram


----------



## Last-Rights

dr.Rafi said:


> i never worry for xmp on these broken bioses , first i tried to put only ramvoltages, fclk, ram frequency, vddp, vddg, sov values and boot, then , search on spread sheet for memory overclocking and try to copy memory setting of memory kits that is similar to mine , and was succsfull with 3 kit of rams .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zen RAM OC Leaderboards
> 
> 
> Zen 4 Sheet is sorted and verified submissions LOCKED each Thursday. Please provide proof of stability via Y-Cruncher AND a memory stability test, otherwise your submission will be removed. Refer to the FAQ for more info. MEMORY,PROCESSOR Username,Memory Latency,L3 Latency,DIMMs,Die Type,Rank,Me...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> docs.google.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> they have links to validation which shows on some if its b die, or the model number of the ram


I've had great xmp results on F31o, only problems have been RGB ram controls resetting to default rainbow effect after shutdowns and PBO lowering my scores from default/xmp settings in bios.


----------



## LionAlonso

dr.Rafi said:


> Try to use co with pbo , best 3 cores on ccd1 to -1 ,and -5 the rest or the ccd 1 , but ccd2 have to be all same start with -10 and test you can lower later all cores by 5 at each time , but the fast 3 or 4 cores on ccd 1 keep it -1 , i test it CO deos not work unless all core have to be in minus values minimum -1, if you get stability issues fix the EDC to defult of PBO by intering same value for me is 190A on 5900x not sure yours.
> keep pbo frequency +50 first.


Hi, could you explain why would EDC would cause instability? And also, why is EDC at default at 190A? Its simpossible, and at default pbo with motherboard limits is much higher than 190.


----------



## Dyngsur

Last-Rights said:


> F31k reboots randomly for me and wont let me run XMP at 3200mhz ... these problems vary from person to person massively.


xmp is s.h.i.t., put the settings by urself. xmp misses to set properly dram voltage, thats why!
F31K is the best bios so far.
Trust me I have been doing OC a lot, and tested all bios so far, but yes it depends of silicon lottery, motherboard, etc etc but try F31K and put the right dram voltage if u wanna use XMP than it will work.


----------



## Dyngsur

Last-Rights said:


> I've had great xmp results on F31o, only problems have been RGB ram controls resetting to default rainbow effect after shutdowns and PBO lowering my scores from default/xmp settings in bios.


My dram is single rank and i got 54 ns, gonna buy dual rank and than we will see, but I can tell you that if you cant get 3200mhz with F31K to work you are doing something wrong.


----------



## Last-Rights

Dyngsur said:


> xmp is s.h.i.t., put the settings by urself. xmp misses to set properly dram voltage, thats why!
> F31K is the best bios so far.
> Trust me I have been doing OC a lot, and tested all bios so far, but yes it depends of silicon lottery, motherboard, etc etc but try F31K and put the right dram voltage if u wanna use XMP than it will work.


lol I did manually input the settings with Dram Calc (even tried looser timings to eliminate the errors and it didn't help) and got WHEA errors and random reboots non-stop at dangerously high Dram/VDDG IOD&CCD/VPPD/SOC voltages, increasing the voltages this high helped lower the amount of WHEA errors but they were still present with the random reboots. I wasn't willing to go higher than Dram 1.5v-VDDG IOD&CCG 1.1v-SOC 1.2v not worth the risk for 3200mhz/1600mhz FCLK. Also XMP had WHEA errors less on the older bios (F31L/F31J which were the best for me prior I tried all the others F30 and up with worse results and more reboots/errors) than when I would manually put the timings in threw Dram calculator with those very high voltages. I updated to F31o and can run 3600/1800 with xmp or custom dram calc timings no problem now and zero WHEA errors or random reboots, I'll be trying 3800/1900 later today.


----------



## MyJules

Last-Rights said:


> F31o Has changed everything for my setup. No reboots, bios never freezes, ram runs at 3600mhz/1800mhz fclk scores are in line with reviews. Only issue that remains is my RGB ram resets from blue to rainbow(default) after a shutdown. PBO still does lower my scores on the Aorus master tho, but im getting similar performance with just xmp and default settings now which is VERY strange but better than before.
> View attachment 2468518



your number looks similar to mine. x570 Elite with F31K.


----------



## Last-Rights

MyJules said:


> your number looks similar to mine. x570 Elite with F31K.
> 
> View attachment 2468550


Yeah everyone said to try F31K and it didn't help me but finally F31o has fixed something and its night and day. But the results of bios changes seems very individual to everyone for some reason. F31J/L worked best before today for me. But F31o has been a huge improvement overall in performance and stability.


----------



## nievz

My CB score on f31o


----------



## dr.Rafi

LionAlonso said:


> Hi, could you explain why would EDC would cause instability? And also, why is EDC at default at 190A? Its simpossible, and at default pbo with motherboard limits is much higher than 190.


I said for 5900x for 5600x or 5950x might be different that what my motherboard is maxing may be, EDC is the max current allowoable not sure why but my knowldge when you under volt the current go high if you fix the power used because power in watt is = Voltage * current in ampere. and might be there hidden EDC number for each core so when you put EDC 190 A may be each core have there limit set and stop them from boosting ,i Know most times the the crashing from negative curve in CO is when start application, light loads, or idles but when doing heavy loads benchs never crash which mean the best cores are boosting so high and they not receiving enough vcore responce from vrm and crash , what proof my idea here in Australia one day ambient is 27 and next is 35 and next is 21 ,i noticed the pc is is crashing in cold days not in hot days ,which mean the cores are boosting more often in cold days, the problem with CO is boosting all cores loads and single core load.
If there is setting to limit PBO to boost to for example to 5000 will be great so when you add frquency of +200 will be added to multi thread loads but will never let light or single thread application to boost any core to pass 5000 or what ever number is stable, we can use thermal limit but again will limit all senarios not only light loads.


----------



## dr.Rafi

I noticed new issue , if you have even the best quality raiser cable even if you put the setting bios to gen3 or what ever your cable is , you have to drop your overclocking setting i have strix 3080 with raiser cable i cant boot PBO, and have to drop memory to 3600 and fclk to 1800 other than that WEHAAAAA, crashing, or even not booting,
test it on three type of raiser cables i have


----------



## dr.Rafi

Last-Rights said:


> Yeah everyone said to try F31K and it didn't help me but finally F31o has fixed something and its night and day. But the results of bios changes seems very individual to everyone for some reason. F31J/L worked best before today for me. But F31o has been a huge improvement overall in performance and stability.


Yes F31o is stable but really is limiting your {Golden/rare/my dream cpu}you should get more than 13100 in cpu z








CPU-Z Benchmark for AMD Ryzen 9 5950X (32T) - CPU-Z VALIDATOR


Best CPU performance - 64-bit - November 2022




valid.x86.fr


----------



## Jason_Cruze

I would prefer testing your CO settings using OCCT stress test. If not stable it will spew hundreds of error under couple of minutes of stress testing.

F31o is better than most other revisions and as previously suggested the best bios if you are not overclocking. Which I think most of them won't do. 

F31k is better in terms of FCLK overclocking and RAM stability in general.

Anyways we are still in beta with a lot of bugs to fix like L3 cache speed, WHEA errors and higher FCLK support.

After satisfied with your score by meddling with PBO limits try to set it at Auto and retry the benchmark.


----------



## Ates

Does someone have a link to the F31k Bios for x570 Aorus master Rev 1.2?


----------



## dr.Rafi

Dyngsur said:


> My dram is single rank and i got 54 ns, gonna buy dual rank and than we will see, but I can tell you that if you cant get 3200mhz with F31K to work you are doing something wrong.


test also dual rank b-die i could not get lower than 53.9 stable but you are ram experet with your magic super tight timing i used for single rank was great but iwant 32 gig ram on my system. hope you get us something work better on dual rank ,wish you where local to me will let you try my dual rank before you buy one.


----------



## Jason_Cruze

dr.Rafi said:


> test also dual rank b-die i could not get lower than 53.9 stable but you are ram experet with your magic super tight timing i used for single rank was great but iwant 32 gig ram on my system. hope you get us something work better on dual rank ,wish you where local to me will let you try my dual rank before you buy one.


I thought b die could get 50ns easy. I got 55ns using CJR 16gb kit and now getting 57 with both CJR and Rev E. I paid a penalty of 2ns for dual rank and 16gb of additional memory.


----------



## Xaris

Jason_Cruze said:


> I would prefer testing your CO settings using OCCT stress test. If not stable it will spew hundreds of error under couple of minutes of stress testing.
> 
> F31o is better than most other revisions and as previously suggested the best bios if you are not overclocking. Which I think most of them won't do.
> 
> F31k is better in terms of FCLK overclocking and RAM stability in general.
> 
> Anyways we are still in beta with a lot of bugs to fix like L3 cache speed, WHEA errors and higher FCLK support.
> 
> After satisfied with your score by meddling with PBO limits try to set it at Auto and retry the benchmark.


I'll play around with it more but I tried Auto, Motherboard, and Manual (170 PPT/EDC, 90 TDC) and honestly I can't say CB20 resulted in any difference that isn't just noise with background processes. But yeah definitely run OCCT AVX2 Extreme testing to check for stability. My next thing will be to play with some numbers some more, like flipping the Pref Core voltages around with the Derpy Core voltages.

But yeah it's beta's all the way down. we're really early-adopting **** that a lot of people can't even buy easily so I'm not surprised things are buggy all around. I'll see what the next BIOS revision brings.


Interestingly, maybe it's the F31o bios, but tRCDRD will not budge at all on my Micron E-Die I was stable at 20 and tried 18 and just got constant BSODs. Trying 19 right now. I'm surprised that one is such a stickler. Also how important is ProcODT? Running at 48 right now but I'll see if I can push that down to 43.6.


----------



## dr.Rafi

Jason_Cruze said:


> I would prefer testing your CO settings using OCCT stress test. If not stable it will spew hundreds of error under couple of minutes of stress testing.
> 
> F31o is better than most other revisions and as previously suggested the best bios if you are not overclocking. Which I think most of them won't do.
> 
> F31k is better in terms of FCLK overclocking and RAM stability in general.
> 
> Anyways we are still in beta with a lot of bugs to fix like L3 cache speed, WHEA errors and higher FCLK support.
> 
> After satisfied with your score by meddling with PBO limits try to set it at Auto and retry the benchmark.


For L3 cash swaped my ram modules from slot 4 to 2 and slot 2 to 4 and got 300 +points on cash on aorus master.


----------



## Jason_Cruze

Xaris said:


> I'll play around with it more but I tried Auto, Motherboard, and Manual (170 PPT/EDC, 90 TDC) and honestly I can't say CB20 resulted in any difference that isn't just noise with background processes. But yeah definitely run OCCT AVX2 Extreme testing to check for stability. My next thing will be to play with some numbers some more, like flipping the Pref Core voltages around with the Derpy Core voltages.
> 
> But yeah it's beta's all the way down. we're really early-adopting **** that a lot of people can't even buy easily so I'm not surprised things are buggy all around. I'll see what the next BIOS revision brings.
> 
> 
> Interestingly, maybe it's the F31o bios, but tRCDRD will not budge at all on my Micron E-Die I was stable at 20 and tried 18 and just got constant BSODs. Trying 19 right now. I'm surprised that one is such a stickler. Also how important is ProcODT? Running at 48 right now but I'll see if I can push that down to 43.6.


It may also be your tRFC. I just punched the numbers mentioned online on my REV e kit and was having constant bsod. Thought my kit was bad but it was the tRFC, loosening it slightly made it to stabilize. Rev e really needs to have higher volt or nice temps to have tRFC ns less than 300.

Find you tRFC ns using Zen timings. Adjust your tRFC to make the ns to 300+. It can also be calculated using dram calculator.


----------



## Jason_Cruze

dr.Rafi said:


> For L3 cash swaped my ram modules from slot 4 to 2 and slot 2 to 4 and got 300 +points on cash on aorus master.


All RAM slots are populated for me.


----------



## dr.Rafi

Jason_Cruze said:


> I thought b die could get 50ns easy. I got 55ns using CJR 16gb kit and now getting 57 with both CJR and Rev E. I paid a penalty of 2ns for dual rank and 16gb of additional memory.


Yes i got 42ns on same kit with z490 and 10900kf but not with this new ryzen disaster


----------



## dr.Rafi

Jason_Cruze said:


> All RAM slots are populated for me.


so basiclly you running dual rank try to modules on 2 and 4 and check the l3 cash
also noticed l3 cash go high when the cpu boost more.


----------



## Xaris

Jason_Cruze said:


> It may also be your tRFC. I just punched the numbers mentioned online on my REV e kit and was having constant bsod. Thought my kit was bad but it was the tRFC, loosening it slightly made it to stabilize. Rev e really needs to have higher volt or nice temps to have tRFC ns less than 300.
> 
> Find you tRFC ns using Zen timings. Adjust your tRFC to make the ns to 300+. It can also be calculated using dram calculator.


Gratzi. Good tip. I'm running at 291ns on the tRFC at the moment. I'll try loosening that up and seeing if I can push the tRCDRD down another tick. 19 seems stable so far with Karhu currently @ 1100%. I don't suppose there's any temperature sensors on RAM is there? Not seeing anything in HWINFO.


----------



## Jason_Cruze

dr.Rafi said:


> so basiclly you running dual rank try to modules on 2 and 4 and check the l3 cash
> also noticed l3 cash go high when the cpu boost more.


Yes basically CJR Kit is on A2,B2 and Rev E is on A1, B1. Do I need to switch the kits?


----------



## Jason_Cruze

dr.Rafi said:


> Yes i got 42ns on same kit with z490 and 10900kf but not with this new ryzen disaster


Memory controller is not as matured as Intel and also we are tying it up to our IF, not the case in Intel. So I think you need to have a insanely strong controller to be able to do 2100 FCLK and 4200 Memory clock with insanely tight timings to achieve 48ns in Ryzen as showcased by MSI.

OR

You can run IF in desync overclock your b die RAM to 4800+ with tightest timings possible. It will also fetch you 55~56ns.


----------



## dr.Rafi

Jason_Cruze said:


> Yes basically CJR Kit is on A2,B2 and Rev E is on A1, B1. Do I need to switch the kits?


never expect best results with 2 models kits on same system ,best results needs same model and 4 modules be in one kit 4x8 or 4x 16 kit from manifacturer .


----------



## ryouiki

Ates said:


> Does someone have a link to the F31k Bios for x570 Aorus master Rev 1.2?





https://download.gigabyte.com/FileList/BIOS/mb_bios_x570-aorus-master_f31k.zip


----------



## kazukun

Cpu-z Bench
Single 690.6
Multi 13313.3

5950X X570 AORUS XTREME BIOS F31o 
Ballistix MAX BLM2K16G40C18U4B 4x16GB (3800 IF1900 16-16-19-16-36 1T) 
PPT 300 
TDC 230 
EDC 230
PBO Scalar 10X 
MaxCPU Boost 100 
Curve Opt ALL Cores ALL Core 
Curve Sign Negative 
ALL Core Curve Magnitude 50


----------



## Jason_Cruze

dr.Rafi said:


> never expect best results with 2 models kits on same system ,best results needs same model and 4 modules be in one kit 4x8 or 4x 16 kit from manifacturer .


Yes that's what I said 2ns penalty for dual rank and 16gb additional memory. I think it's worth it. 
L3 cache is not dependent on RAM right?


----------



## Last-Rights

Current config on F31o, 0mhz offset 3x scalar and 9 to 25 CO depending on core 175/165/140 for my power draw.


----------



## Xaris

dr.Rafi said:


> I noticed new issue , if you have even the best quality raiser cable even if you put the setting bios to gen3 or what ever your cable is , you have to drop your overclocking setting i have strix 3080 with raiser cable i cant boot PBO, and have to drop memory to 3600 and fclk to 1800 other than that WEHAAAAA, crashing, or even not booting,
> test it on three type of raiser cables i have


That's odd but for what it's worth, a lot of people even historically in this thread haven't been able to make Gen4 work with higher overclocking. It's kind of weird but a lot of people have to run it as Gen3 or else it implodes stability. I guess with a riser cable I could see something similar happening. I'm not sure why that's the case but there's precedent for it.

Gen4 is kind of a joke at the moment and has 0% gaming difference but yeah I don't know if it's a Gigabyte problem or AGESA problem or what.


----------



## Jason_Cruze

Xaris said:


> That's odd but for what it's worth, a lot of people even historically in this thread haven't been able to make Gen4 work with higher overclocking. It's kind of weird but a lot of people have to run it as Gen3 or else it implodes stability. I guess with a riser cable I could see something similar happening. I'm not sure why that's the case but there's precedent for it.
> 
> Gen4 is kind of a joke at the moment and has 0% gaming difference but yeah I don't know if it's a Gigabyte problem or AGESA problem or what.


Just setting the Pcie configuration to Gen4 is the way to enable Gen4 in GB boards right?

I just set it up and do not face any issues, does it happens only when using it on new graphic cards?


----------



## Xaris

Jason_Cruze said:


> Just setting the Pcie configuration to Gen4 is the way to enable Gen4 in GB boards right?
> 
> I just set it up and do not face any issues, does it happens only when using it on new graphic cards?


Yeah that enables it. It works for me and I have it running myself, but I'm also not pushing my FCLOCK above 1867 at the moment. It's possible that if we get another good BIOS where I can push it up to 1900 and above I may need to turn it down to Gen3. I know in the past in this thread a lot of people have had problems unless they turned it off or else they get WHEA/POST problems. Not sure if it only applies to new GPUs but also the new GPUs are the only ones that use it.

For example this guy but also I remember several others: (Gigabyte X570 AORUS Owners Thread)


----------



## Jason_Cruze

Xaris said:


> Yeah that enables it. It works for me and I have it running myself, but I'm also not pushing my FCLOCK above 1867 at the moment. It's possible that if we get another good BIOS where I can push it up to 1900 and above I may need to turn it down to Gen3. I know in the past in this thread a lot of people have had problems unless they turned it off or else they get WHEA/POST problems. Not sure if it only applies to new GPUs but also the new GPUs are the only ones that use it.
> 
> For example this guy but also I remember several others: (Gigabyte X570 AORUS Owners Thread)


No problems running @ 1967 FCLK, Maybe it all depends on the right BIOS and right CHIP.
It may also be the new cards which utilize gen4 and not the old ones. Guys with new GPU's can confirm


----------



## dr.Rafi

kazukun said:


> Cpu-z Bench
> Single 690.6
> Multi 13313.3
> 
> 5950X X570 AORUS XTREME BIOS F31o
> Ballistix MAX BLM2K16G40C18U4B 4x16GB (3800 IF1900 16-16-19-16-36 1T)
> PPT 300
> TDC 230
> EDC 230
> PBO Scalar 10X
> MaxCPU Boost 100
> Curve Opt ALL Cores ALL Core
> Curve Sign Negative
> ALL Core Curve Magnitude 50
> View attachment 2468594


How you decide to go with 230 edc ?
and no weha with those setting?
and your graphic is rx550 too slow that why you not getting any unstability try to test these setting on rtx 3080 or 3090 if you can have access to them and check i was doing all the initial testing with geforce gt710 graphic but when pluging rtx 3080 all the stability story changed .


----------



## Marius A

ryouiki said:


> https://download.gigabyte.com/FileList/BIOS/mb_bios_x570-aorus-master_f31k.zip


is this the same bios for rev 1.0 as well? does anyone have a link for f31k for rev1.0 as well?


----------



## ManniX-ITA

Marius A said:


> is this the same bios for rev 1.0 as well? does anyone have a link for f31k for rev1.0 as well?


Same version for all releases


----------



## dr.Rafi

Jason_Cruze said:


> Yes that's what I said 2ns penalty for dual rank and 16gb additional memory. I think it's worth it.
> L3 cache is not dependent on RAM right?


L3 for me went from 500ish to 600ish when i enable CO and the cpu boost more.


----------



## dr.Rafi

Jason_Cruze said:


> Just setting the Pcie configuration to Gen4 is the way to enable Gen4 in GB boards right?
> 
> I just set it up and do not face any issues, does it happens only when using it on new graphic cards?


We Where talking when you use extension cable for graphic card with out extension cable gen4 is work automatically if you have x570 mainboard and gen4 supported graphic and cpu like ryzen 2 and 3 .


----------



## Dyngsur

dr.Rafi said:


> test also dual rank b-die i could not get lower than 53.9 stable but you are ram experet with your magic super tight timing i used for single rank was great but iwant 32 gig ram on my system. hope you get us something work better on dual rank ,wish you where local to me will let you try my dual rank before you buy one.


Hehe thanks, for 32gb you will need to tweak the RttPark-,RttWr- and RttNom Values.
If you wanna go higher than 1900FCLK, you might need to use 2T or GDM On.
You will probably loose the timings a bit to, loosen up the TRFC etc.


----------



## dr.Rafi

Last-Rights said:


> Current config on F31o, 0mhz offset 3x scalar and 9 to 25 CO depending on core 175/165/140 for my power draw.
> View attachment 2468612


what is your temp? , i try it it making the cpu to boost more but temp is going up .


----------



## kazukun

dr.Rafi said:


> How you decide to go with 230 edc ?
> and no weha with those setting?
> and your graphic is rx550 too slow that why you not getting any unstability try to test these setting on rtx 3080 or 3090 if you can have access to them and check i was doing all the initial testing with geforce gt710 graphic but when pluging rtx 3080 all the stability story changed .


EDC230 scored the best.
Neither 220 nor 240 produced better results.

It is good with no WHEA errors.

The 6900XT will arrive this weekend and I will be testing the Gen4 and SAM.


----------



## Dyngsur

kazukun said:


> EDC230 scored the best.
> Neither 220 nor 240 produced better results.
> 
> It is good with no WHEA errors.
> 
> The 6900XT will arrive this weekend and I will be testing the Gen4 and SAM.


Whats ur PPT, TDC? Just curious.


----------



## F0erster

Hi all,
maybe you can help me troubleshoot my setup? 

I have really hard crashes when using [email protected] with cpu&gpu. 
Hard crash meaning instant loss of power and black screen. When i start the PC again it needs 30s with orange RGB lights to auto-enter bios and auto-reset to "stable" settings. BIOS is the current 30o. It happened before 30o too, but i dont know if it happened with the 21 version.

I suspected PBO and RAM overclock first and dialed everything back to safe, but it still happens. It seems to crash even on the "optimized default" settings. All drivers are up to date. My power consumption measured from the wall outlet is 460w when folding full throttle and i have a 550w PSU. Is there anything I can do to narrow down the search? 
I can also exclude cooling, CPU and GPU are watercooled over 3x360mm radiator space.

thanks!


----------



## ManniX-ITA

F0erster said:


> Hi all,
> maybe you can help me troubleshoot my setup?
> 
> I have really hard crashes when using [email protected] with cpu&gpu.
> Hard crash meaning instant loss of power and black screen. When i start the PC again it needs 30s with orange RGB lights to auto-enter bios and auto-reset to "stable" settings. BIOS is the current 30o. It happened before 30o too, but i dont know if it happened with the 21 version.
> 
> I suspected PBO and RAM overclock first and dialed everything back to safe, but it still happens. It seems to crash even on the "optimized default" settings. All drivers are up to date. My power consumption measured from the wall outlet is 460w when folding full throttle and i have a 550w PSU. Is there anything I can do to narrow down the search?
> I can also exclude cooling, CPU and GPU are watercooled over 3x360mm radiator space.
> 
> thanks!


I suspect the PSU can't handle the power spikes.
You can't see the spikes when measuring the AC power consumption.
Probably there's a voltage drop and the board resets.


----------



## F0erster

ManniX-ITA said:


> I suspect the PSU can't handle the power spikes.
> You can't see the spikes when measuring the AC power consumption.
> Probably there's a voltage drop and the board resets.


it sure feels like a PSU crash, silent "clack" and off everything goes. PSU is a beQuiet! Straight Power 11, which is not a low-end one. 
Can higher total wattage PSUs automatically handle those spikes better? If yes, what wattage should i go for, i am ready to buy a PSU just for the sake of finding the culprit. Should 750W be sufficient?


----------



## ManniX-ITA

F0erster said:


> it sure feels like a PSU crash, silent "clack" and off everything goes. PSU is a beQuiet! Straight Power 11, which is not a low-end one.
> Can higher total wattage PSUs automatically handle those spikes better? If yes, what wattage should i go for, i am ready to buy a PSU just for the sake of finding the culprit. Should 750W be sufficient?


Yes, if it's a good one 750W should be enough.
Quite surprising since it's a beQuiet... but we don't know which kind of spike this is.
A good 550W should be able to peak at 650W but maybe the constant load it's reducing this margin.
My advice is to look for something on Amazon to test and if it's not working send it back.


----------



## panni

F0erster said:


> it sure feels like a PSU crash, silent "clack" and off everything goes. PSU is a beQuiet! Straight Power 11, which is not a low-end one.
> Can higher total wattage PSUs automatically handle those spikes better? If yes, what wattage should i go for, i am ready to buy a PSU just for the sake of finding the culprit. Should 750W be sufficient?


Sounds like the PSUs OCP trips. Look at how high the peak Amperage can go on the PSU - you probably trip it with the spikes from the 2080 Ti. If it worked before, the PSU probably degraded over time. Also: The straight power series isn't really high end. I'd go Dark Power Pro 11 750, Seasonic PX/TX-750, or a good Corsair.

See the LTT PSU reference table.

Edit: The specs of your PSU; also: it's a multi rail one, so unless you're using 12V3 and 12V4 for the GPU you're limited to 36A (432W peak) instead of 40A (480W peak), which is still cutting it close with the 2080Ti:









As multi GPU is pretty much dead, I'd go with a good single rail PSU such as the ones I've mentioned.

Edit 2: Have you tried using the higher rated rails for the GPU?
Edit 3: If you're on a budget, try one of the Fractal Design ION+ Platinum, they're decent as well.
Edit 4: And remember, most of your other stuff also occupies the 12V rails, such as fans and pumps, at least when connected via board header.


----------



## Fichte

Hey y'all! 

Yesterday, I bought a X570 Aorus Master and equipped it with a brand new 5950X.

While the results in Cinebench R20 are quite good at stock, I am a bit disappointed in the FCLK tuning.
No matter what I try (changing around VDDG and SOC voltages, including LLC, going from F31j to k to o and back, ...), my PC will not boot with a FCLK above 1867Mhz (no matter if the RAM is synced or not, the RAM alone goes beyond 4000 MHz if I leave the FCLK at 1867MHz or below). Once I set the FCLK to 1900, my board gets stuck in a boot loop, always ending up on 07. 

Does anyone else have that problem or did experience this in the past? Is this connected to the CPUs memory controller or is this connected to the Gigabyte board? 
I have a MSI X570 Ace on the way to test this independently, but I was wondering if there's ways to remedy this without actually unboxing the alternative board  

Lastly a question related to motherboard returns (in case I'd want to go for the MSI). Is there anything special I need to be aware of when returning a board (within the 14 days "right to return"-period)?
The only thing I've actively done is removing the plastics on the heatsinks, slotting in the CPU, RAM and GPU; attaching the WiFi antenna and updating the BIOS. Any potential risk of discussions when returning the board or should it be a "no brainer"?

Thank you in advance for your support, much appreciated. Should you have any questions w/r/t the performance of my hardware as is, please shoot!


----------



## panni

Fichte said:


> Does anyone else have that problem or did experience this in the past? Is this connected to the CPUs memory controller or is this connected to the Gigabyte board?


Depending on (probably) your memory there's a hard wall at 1900 right now, not limited to Gigabyte. We're still in early-AGESA-adopter-stage.



Fichte said:


> Lastly a question related to motherboard returns (in case I'd want to go for the MSI). Is there anything special I need to be aware of when returning a board (within the 14 days "right to return"-period)?


That depends on the retailer and your country of residence. Certain ones are more lax with their return policies, others don't accept "used" hardware.


----------



## F0erster

panni said:


> Sounds like the PSUs OCP trips. Look at how high the peak Amperage can go on the PSU - you probably trip it with the spikes from the 2080 Ti. If it worked before, the PSU probably degraded over time. Also: The straight power series isn't really high end. I'd go Dark Power Pro 11 750, Seasonic PX/TX-750, or a good Corsair.
> 
> See the LTT PSU reference table.
> 
> Edit: The specs of your PSU; also: it's a multi rail one, so unless you're using 12V3 and 12V4 for the GPU you're limited to 36A (432W peak) instead of 40A (480W peak), which is still cutting it close with the 2080Ti:
> View attachment 2468631
> 
> 
> As multi GPU is pretty much dead, I'd go with a good single rail PSU such as the ones I've mentioned.
> 
> Edit 2: Have you tried using the higher rated rails for the GPU?
> Edit 3: If you're on a budget, try one of the Fractal Design ION+ Platinum, they're decent as well.
> Edit 4: And remember, most of your other stuff also occupies the 12V rails, such as fans and pumps, at least when connected via board header.


thank you for your decent explanation. Well since i just learned to care about PSU rails today... no i havent checked which ones i am using 
Which leads to my next question:
How do i choose rails, since i cannot connect the 2080 Ti to any other headers from the PSU (labeled PCIe1 PCIe2). 
I assume the higher powered ones go to the GPU - thats what i would expect from the manufacturer at least.


----------



## panni

F0erster said:


> thank you for your decent explanation. Well since i just learned to care about PSU rails today... no i havent checked which ones i am using
> Which leads to my next question:
> How do i choose rails, since i cannot connect the 2080 Ti to any other headers from the PSU (labeled PCIe1 PCIe2).
> I assume the higher powered ones go to the GPU - thats what i would expect from the manufacturer at least.


Which specific model do you have? beQuiet! Straight Power 11 has Gold and Platinum versions. Could you provide a photo of your PSU's sticker?

Normally the rails should be labeled as the ones in the specs are; but I'm not sure anymore I screenshotted the right specs for your PSU.


----------



## nievz

Isn't PBO2 = CO? And it is already in the BIOS we're using(e.g. f31k above) so what new features besides optimizations/stability is waiting for us in AGESA 1.1.8.0?


----------



## F0erster

panni said:


> Which specific model do you have? beQuiet! Straight Power 11 has Gold and Platinum versions. Could you provide a photo of your PSU's sticker?
> 
> Normally the rails should be labeled as the ones in the specs are; but I'm not sure anymore I screenshotted the right specs for your PSU.


I have the Gold version... it looks like this and the 2080Ti is connected as mentioned to PCIe1 and PCIe2


----------



## panni

F0erster said:


> I have the Gold version... it looks like this and the 2080Ti is connected as mentioned to PCIe1 and PCIe2











Source

So I guess you're already using the only configuration available, using the higher Amperage rails.

I'd test-buy a high quality 750W PSU if you can find one. They're hopelessly hard to come by right now, as everyone's specing out their new machines for Ryzen 5000 and RTX 3000/RX6000.

Edit: Although, depending on how old your unit is, you might also want to contact BeQuiet for an RMA. That GPU _should_ not trip the OCP necessarily.

Which 2080 Ti do you have?

Edit 2: The DP Pro 11 is actually obtainable for a reasonable price right now (probably because the 12 version is out). Fractal and Seasonic offerings have a long delivery time at the moment and bad pricing.


----------



## F0erster

panni said:


> View attachment 2468634
> 
> Source
> 
> So I guess you're already using the only configuration available, using the higher Amperage rails.
> 
> I'd test-buy a high quality 750W PSU if you can find one. They're hopelessly hard to come by right now, as everyone's specing out their new machines for Ryzen 5000 and RTX 3000/RX6000.
> 
> Edit: Although, depending on how old your unit is, you might also want to contact BeQuiet for an RMA. That GPU _should_ not trip the OCP necessarily.
> 
> Which 2080 Ti do you have?


Many thanks. Because of space limitations in the PSU bay of my case, i went with the 750W Straight Power 11 Platinum with 24A Rails which add up to 576W for the GPU.
This PSU is only 10mm longer than my current one and the Dark Power ones are 30mm longer which would be a problem for me. I learned something today and i am positive that the new psu will fix my crashes 
Like you said lets hope i can actually get my hands on one since everything is overbought atm.

EDIT: bought the PSU Sept.19.
GPU is as follows: GPU


----------



## panni

F0erster said:


> Many thanks. Because of space limitations in the PSU bay of my case, i went with the 750W Straight Power 11 Platinum with 24A Rails which add up to 576W for the GPU.
> This PSU is only 10mm longer than my current one and the Dark Power ones are 30mm longer which would be a problem for me. I learned something today and i am positive that the new psu will fix my crashes
> Like you said lets hope i can actually get my hands on one since everything is overbought atm.
> 
> EDIT: bought the PSU Sept.19.
> GPU is as follows: GPU


Damn, that's a shame about the size. The DP 11 has an "OC Key" with which you can switch between four independent 12V rails to one massive one. That'd have been nice for any 3080 you might buy in the future, as those spike even harder.


----------



## Fichte

panni said:


> Depending on (probably) your memory there's a hard wall at 1900 right now, not limited to Gigabyte. We're still in early-AGESA-adopter-stage.


I understand that the current BIOS landscape is also heavily influenced by the (imo not so great) AGESA progress by AMD. I've tested three different kits that I have laying around here (which are all B-Die) and independently from the kit and the settings (high/low voltage(s), tight/loose timings), the FCLK went from "stress test stable" to "does not even boot". 
That obviously doesn't rule out a memory wall, but it's also a little confusing to me as there seems to be variations in OC results even with the same parameters (i.e. CPU, board, RAM and bios version of two persons being equal, person A gets to 2000MHz, whereas person B can't boot 1900).

Going back through the thread, I've seen that you are also "hard walling" at 1867MHz, but seem to suspect a sync issue. How does this present itself? Can you boot a FCLK of 19xx while leaving your memory unsynced, or did I misunderstand?


----------



## Fichte

nievz said:


> Isn't PBO2 = CO? And it is already in the BIOS we're using(e.g. f31k above) so what new features besides optimizations/stability is waiting for us in AGESA 1.1.8.0?


According to some posts on reddit and other forums, some ASUS boards on the new AGESA seem to more reliably get to 2000MHz FCLK w/ less WHEA errors. 
At this point in time, everything seems to be quite anecdotal though. If I had a dollar for each conflicting message I read while browsing hardware-forums, I'd...


----------



## nievz

Fichte said:


> According to some posts on reddit and other forums, some ASUS boards on the new AGESA seem to more reliably get to 2000MHz FCLK w/ less WHEA errors.
> At this point in time, everything seems to be quite anecdotal though. If I had a dollar for each conflicting message I read while browsing hardware-forums, I'd...


I lot of people on Reddit and forums including some users on TT are expecting "PBO2", but PBO2 is already here with CO right?


----------



## panni

Fichte said:


> Going back through the thread, I've seen that you are also "hard walling" at 1867MHz, but seem to suspect a sync issue. How does this present itself? Can you boot a FCLK of 19xx while leaving your memory unsynced, or did I misunderstand?


Yes, both memory and infinity fabric can go over 1866 for me individually, but not both at the same time.



F0erster said:


> Many thanks. Because of space limitations in the PSU bay of my case, i went with the 750W Straight Power 11 Platinum with 24A Rails which add up to 576W for the GPU.
> This PSU is only 10mm longer than my current one and the Dark Power ones are 30mm longer which would be a problem for me. I learned something today and i am positive that the new psu will fix my crashes
> Like you said lets hope i can actually get my hands on one since everything is overbought atm.
> 
> EDIT: bought the PSU Sept.19.
> GPU is as follows: GPU


Also have a look at this single rail PSU: https://www.idealo.de/preisvergleich/OffersOfProduct/200503431_-toughpower-pf1-750w-thermaltake.html
It's gotten quite good reviews, ranks high on the LTT PSU list and offers a very compact package. Also it's obtainable.


----------



## ryouiki

Fichte said:


> According to some posts on reddit and other forums, some ASUS boards on the new AGESA seem to more reliably get to 2000MHz FCLK w/ less WHEA errors.
> At this point in time, everything seems to be quite anecdotal though. If I had a dollar for each conflicting message I read while browsing hardware-forums, I'd...


I'm not sure AMD hasn't partially created this problem (unrealistic expectations) because there is no telling if every CPU is even capable of 1900+ still. AMD already confirmed that that 5000 series uses same I/O die, and that higher potential FCLK had to do with some changes to AGESA, so I guess only they really know.

I was under the impression based on some documentation from 1usmus that 07 generally indicated the specific chip isn't capable of running at that FCLK. I know between my two 3000 series chips, on exactly same system (motherboard/memory/etc.) one of them will POST just fine at 1900 the other will always fail with 07 regardless of voltage settings. Funnily enough the chip that will hit 1900 on Aorus Master _will not_ POST on my ASUS x470 motherboard above 1867.

Then there are some reports of people moving from Aorus Master to new MSI board and suddenly stable at FCLK they couldn't reach before... so who really knows.


----------



## Jason_Cruze

I think those people who are expecting PBO2 are on older platforms b450 and x470. New platform adopters have already been using PBO2 one of its features is under-volting CPU via CO.

FCLK in general requires all the stars to be perfectly aligned to get 2000+ FCLK. There are some users who are able to boot into windows with 2000+ FCLK but lot of WHEA. So in my opinion with the current state of bios if you are able to achieve 1900+ FCLK you got a decent IO, if it boots 2000+ then that is a good IO. If it can't even post 1900 then that IO is questionable to achieve 2000 even after bios updates. I may be wrong too.

Please do not compare different motherboards for FCLK, one may be ahead in implementing AGESA.We need to wait until all the board manufacturers have reached a stable bios version before playing the blame game.


----------



## Fichte

The problem with the message(s) is that, since everybody keeps repeating and altering it, they get to a point where they create confusion. After reading up on the matter, I was under the impression that 2000MHz would be the "new" 1900MHz, i.e. only a small percentage of users would be able to reach it/get it stable. To me, this implied that 1900MHz should now be reachable with some tuning in the BIOS and following some rough guidelines on overclocking forums. 

I will receive my MSI board tomorrow. Even though it's still not a 100% conclusive test, this should give me an idea whether the "wall" of 1900 is more CPU- or more board-related.
After I'm done with the testing (probably Friday during the day), I will let you guys know what my findings are. Might help explaining some things happening to others.


----------



## Jason_Cruze

Fichte said:


> The problem with the message(s) is that, since everybody keeps repeating and altering it, they get to a point where they create confusion. After reading up on the matter, I was under the impression that 2000MHz would be the "new" 1900MHz, i.e. only a small percentage of users would be able to reach it/get it stable. To me, this implied that 1900MHz should now be reachable with some tuning in the BIOS and following some rough guidelines on overclocking forums.
> 
> I will receive my MSI board tomorrow. Even though it's still not a 100% conclusive test, this should give me an idea whether the "wall" of 1900 is more CPU- or more board-related.
> After I'm done with the testing (probably Friday during the day), I will let you guys know what my findings are. Might help explaining some things happening to others.


The wall for me is 2000 FCLK. I have reached stability without touching any settings and just setting up FCLK to 1967 did the trick. So it all depends on your IO die. AMD should not have marketed this as a feature as it is a more of a silicon lottery. They subtly mentioned it cannot be achieved by everyone.


----------



## Fichte

Jason_Cruze said:


> Please do not compare different motherboards for FCLK, one may be ahead in implementing AGESA.We need to wait until all the board manufacturers have reached a stable bios version before playing the blame game.


I don't intend to start a blame game, I don't have any "allegiance" towards any brand. Each and every big manufacturer has let me down in some way during the last years, so they've all more or less proven that brand loyalty would be rather foolish...

What I don't fully understand about the AGESA implementation and the differences in achievable FCLK: Gigabyte for example has been on 1.1.0.0C for a couple of beta bioses by now, same goes for MSI. To my understanding as a layman, this should mean that neither of them should have a (major) advantage when it comes to AGESA-bound things like FCLK, i.e. that their implementation of that very AGESA is then lackluster at a given point in time. Am I mixing stuff up here?


----------



## Jason_Cruze

Fichte said:


> I don't intend to start a blame game, I don't have any "allegiance" towards any brand. Each and every big manufacturer has let me down in some way during the last years, so they've all more or less proven that brand loyalty would be rather foolish...
> 
> What I don't fully understand about the AGESA implementation and the differences in achievable FCLK: Gigabyte for example has been on 1.1.0.0C for a couple of beta bioses by now, same goes for MSI. To my understanding as a layman, this should mean that neither of them should have a (major) advantage when it comes to AGESA-bound things like FCLK, i.e. that their implementation of that very AGESA is then lackluster at a given point in time. Am I mixing stuff up here?


Maybe with your results from the MSI board on the same processor we can conclude that it is the chip which is responsible or the lackluster implemention of AGESA between different manufacturers.


----------



## panni

Fichte said:


> I don't intend to start a blame game, I don't have any "allegiance" towards any brand. Each and every big manufacturer has let me down in some way during the last years, so they've all more or less proven that brand loyalty would be rather foolish...
> 
> What I don't fully understand about the AGESA implementation and the differences in achievable FCLK: Gigabyte for example has been on 1.1.0.0C for a couple of beta bioses by now, same goes for MSI. To my understanding as a layman, this should mean that neither of them should have a (major) advantage when it comes to AGESA-bound things like FCLK, i.e. that their implementation of that very AGESA is then lackluster at a given point in time. Am I mixing stuff up here?


There's potentially a lot more that factors in here. VSoC/VRM capability perhaps, LLC/VDroop, memory timings (and compatibility).
One thing is pretty certain: The 1.0 GB boards seem to have worse memory layouts than 1.1/1.2 and other newer designs. Hence the lower supported DOCP/XMP speeds in their specs.

I tried the swap to the MSI Unify and failed miserably, but due to their BIOS flashback implementation (as many more have), and probably the ABL.

IMHO we can only wait and see. I would be super surprised if the 5000 series can't hit 1900/3800 the same way 3000 did.


----------



## Last-Rights

dr.Rafi said:


> Yes F31o is stable but really is limiting your {Golden/rare/my dream cpu}you should get more than 13100 in cpu z
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CPU-Z Benchmark for AMD Ryzen 9 5950X (32T) - CPU-Z VALIDATOR
> 
> 
> Best CPU performance - 64-bit - November 2022
> 
> 
> 
> 
> valid.x86.fr


I can get higher but I want a balanced setup I can get 13500+ on multi but I want more single core as well. This config of 690/13133 is perfect for productivity and gaming all in one. Also all previous bios before F31o just crashed non-stop and I couldn't even turn on XMP or alter memory in any way on multiple ram kits. Now everything works wonderfully and is super stable. It seems the bios is very personal tho I'm seeing people get great results from other bios. But to idel in the high 30's C and have lower power consumption and higher performance is the results I got with F31o as well as stability for the first time.


----------



## Xaris

Fichte said:


> The problem with the message(s) is that, since everybody keeps repeating and altering it, they get to a point where they create confusion. After reading up on the matter, I was under the impression that 2000MHz would be the "new" 1900MHz, i.e. only a small percentage of users would be able to reach it/get it stable. To me, this implied that 1900MHz should now be reachable with some tuning in the BIOS and following some rough guidelines on overclocking forums.
> 
> I will receive my MSI board tomorrow. Even though it's still not a 100% conclusive test, this should give me an idea whether the "wall" of 1900 is more CPU- or more board-related.
> After I'm done with the testing (probably Friday during the day), I will let you guys know what my findings are. Might help explaining some things happening to others.


Do let us know. And yeah I can't run >1867 @ 1:1 on F31o myself at the moment. Some other people have said they've got 1900 1:1 working on previous AGESA or older BIOS versions (pannini has mentioned they had it working on F22? F11? in the past) so it's sort of a newer development that has broken it.

I don't follow other manufacturers but I do remember at around Zen3 release people with MSI boards were also hitting a wall with 1900. I don't know if that was fixed or it's only a wall with 1:1. It does sound like a general problem all around that tends to drift one way or another here and there, but yeah there's a lot of factors at play that it's hard to say.

Based on the latest Zen3 Overclocking spreadsheet, it looks like a fair amount of people have hit 1900 @ 1:1, but it's all on ASUS motherboards or slightly older F31j/F31k. I think the people here who have it working at that level or above are also running that. So right now our particular wall at 1867 seems like it's F31o-related. If you want, you can also try going to F31k and see if that works for you.


----------



## LionAlonso

Xaris said:


> Do let us know. And yeah I can't run >1867 @ 1:1 on F31o myself at the moment. Some other people have said they've got 1900 1:1 working on previous AGESA or older BIOS versions (pannini has mentioned they had it working on F22? F11? in the past) so it's sort of a newer development that has broken it.
> 
> I don't follow other manufacturers but I do remember at around Zen3 release people with MSI boards were also hitting a wall with 1900. I don't know if that was fixed or it's only a wall with 1:1. It does sound like a general problem all around that tends to drift one way or another here and there, but yeah there's a lot of factors at play that it's hard to say.
> 
> Based on the latest Zen3 Overclocking spreadsheet, it looks like a fair amount of people have hit 1900 @ 1:1, but it's all on ASUS motherboards or slightly older F31j/F31k. I think the people here who have it working at that level or above are also running that. So right now our particular wall at 1867 seems like it's F31o-related. If you want, you can also try going to F31k and see if that works for you.


I can get stable 1900FCLK with F31K and f31o with 1,05 Vsoc 950 VDDG IOD and 900 VDDG CCD AND VDPP with 5900X and Bdie 3800Cl16.
But f31o seems to decrease my CB and boost scores under same circunstances as F31K.
I think this is a completely lottery till AGESA stabilizes...


----------



## Fichte

panni said:


> I tried the swap to the MSI Unify and failed miserably, but due to their BIOS flashback implementation (as many more have), and probably the ABL.


What was your issue with their BIOS flashback? And what does ABL stand for?

I personally do not believe that it's the memory and its timings. No matter what kits or timings I run, the FCLK won't budge. But as you already stated, could be almost anything or a combination of various different things. Let's see. I will still try the MSI board just to see for myself.


----------



## Fichte

Xaris said:


> Based on the latest Zen3 Overclocking spreadsheet, it looks like a fair amount of people have hit 1900 @ 1:1, but it's all on ASUS motherboards or slightly older F31j/F31k. I think the people here who have it working at that level or above are also running that. So right now our particular wall at 1867 seems like it's F31o-related. If you want, you can also try going to F31k and see if that works for you.


I believe we have both submitted our results to this spreadsheet (if there's no two Xaris around). The top spots are mostly taken by MSI and ASUS boards, which should only be a snapshot. I'm pretty convinced that, once the BIOS and AGESA issues have been ironed out, performance differences should be coming from our beloved silicone lottery.

W/r/t the different bioses, I've tried the three version that have received the most positive feedback throughout the last pages here: F31j, F31k and F31o. None of them posted above 1867 FCLK. The one difference I was able to spot: while J and O were stuck at 07 for > 10 seconds at times, K started to loop back pretty much instantly. Odd, but I wasn't able to decipher what exactly that meant...


----------



## Xaris

Fichte said:


> I believe we have both submitted our results to this spreadsheet (if there's no two Xaris around). The top spots are mostly taken by MSI and ASUS boards, which should only be a snapshot. I'm pretty convinced that, once the BIOS and AGESA issues have been ironed out, performance differences should be coming from our beloved silicone lottery.
> 
> W/r/t the different bioses, I've tried the three version that have received the most positive feedback throughout the last pages here: F31j, F31k and F31o. None of them posted above 1867 FCLK. The one difference I was able to spot: while J and O were stuck at 07 for > 10 seconds at times, K started to loop back pretty much instantly. Odd, but I wasn't able to decipher what exactly that meant...


Yeah that was me. Yeah I'm not terribly worried about it at the moment, just playing the waiting game and using the time now to see what I can do with what I have. I feel hopeful that things will be ironed out, it's still really early.

That said my particular mobo, the Elite, is quite a step back from most people's Aor Master or Unify or other boards. and I only paid around $125 USD new for it, so if my own motherboard is just too limited to push it more even in the future then oh well. I didn't want to overpay for one because I've already spent an ungodly amount of money this year. Maybe I'll revisit that sometime into latter 2021 if there's another late-generation refresh and the higher-end ones start coming down in price but like Unify's cost $300 and definitely way too much for me to spend on a motherboard. The value for the Elite seems quite good overall.

And good to know you tried those BIOSes too. I didn't try pushing it >1867 at the time when I was on F31j (I did have the L3 cache bug) but at this point I just need my things to be stable and high-performing for gaming and engineering programs so I'm content to just wait it out for now. Aside from the IF wall, o seems pretty good.


As an aside, I do think it's funny how many different tests people do out there and how much it varies. I've seen vids where people test 3200 vs 3600 and find no difference. Meanwhile some tests do show significant improvement in manual timings or higher 1:1 IF clocking. Like this one where they did manual Ryzen Timings and found a noticeble improvement over stock/XMP.








And this one:









Likewise this guy actually seems like he knows what he's doing and finds a very big increase in just overclocking the DRAM with tight timings and it's night and day over stock/xmp timings: 



 which is quite impressive.









Meanwhile there's other youtube TechDeals guys whose like wow no difference at all in 3200 vs 3600! Just absolutely so much mis-information out there.


----------



## Efraine Rhyder

Hello everyone. I’m in quite desperate situation and can’t find a solution, so, before doing any sort of warranty/RMA I’d like to ask your opinion on how this could be fixed.
Currently running Ryzen 5 5600X on Gigabyte x570 Aorus Elite (noWifi) with Gigabyte RTX 3070. RAM 2x8GB 3600CL16 XMP (no manual overcloking). PC’s been built 11/30/2020 - so it’s very fresh one. OS: Windows 10 pro.

I’m experiencing a popping crackle in my headphones whenever sound starts (any sound - music, windows notification, even when I open something like OperaGX) or when I actively change volume/stop sound in the middle of it. It is also noticeable right before windows boots up (after Aorus with spinning circle when my KB and Mouse RGB comes back on).

Things I tried:

Playing around with drivers (nothing changed, even on Windows default drivers)
Changing PCIE Gen to force Gen3
Disabling C-states in BIOS
Rolling BIOS back from F31o to F30
Trying to boot from Lili ubuntu USB - same crackling there (right before OS boots and when working with volume)

if anyone has an idea on how to fix this issue without wasting money or RMA warranty - I will greatly appreciate it. I ram out of ideas


----------



## dr.Rafi

Last-Rights said:


> I can get higher but I want a balanced setup I can get 13500+ on multi but I want more single core as well. This config of 690/13133 is perfect for productivity and gaming all in one. Also all previous bios before F31o just crashed non-stop and I couldn't even turn on XMP or alter memory in any way on multiple ram kits. Now everything works wonderfully and is super stable. It seems the bios is very personal tho I'm seeing people get great results from other bios. But to idel in the high 30's C and have lower power consumption and higher performance is the results I got with F31o as well as stability for the first time.


Your setting worked for me too i was after balanced performance like you,thank you, mee too not worry to over boost in single thread application,but now the cpu is boosting +150 in multi thread load and 140 EDC is the sweet spot , my only concern is cpu temp with full load cpuz is reaching 70 and others like occt with avx is hitting limit 90 c,what you using for cooling setup ? radiator size ?.


----------



## Xaris

Efraine Rhyder said:


> Hello everyone. I’m in quite desperate situation and can’t find a solution, so, before doing any sort of warranty/RMA I’d like to ask your opinion on how this could be fixed.
> Currently running Ryzen 5 5600X on Gigabyte x570 Aorus Elite (noWifi) with Gigabyte RTX 3070. RAM 2x8GB 3600CL16 XMP (no manual overcloking). PC’s been built 11/30/2020 - so it’s very fresh one. OS: Windows 10 pro.
> 
> I’m experiencing a popping crackle in my headphones whenever sound starts (any sound - music, windows notification, even when I open something like OperaGX) or when I actively change volume/stop sound in the middle of it. It is also noticeable right before windows boots up (after Aorus with spinning circle when my KB and Mouse RGB comes back on).
> 
> Things I tried:
> 
> Playing around with drivers (nothing changed, even on Windows default drivers)
> Changing PCIE Gen to force Gen3
> Disabling C-states in BIOS
> Rolling BIOS back from F31o to F30
> Trying to boot from Lili ubuntu USB - same crackling there (right before OS boots and when working with volume)
> 
> if anyone has an idea on how to fix this issue without wasting money or RMA warranty - I will greatly appreciate it. I ram out of ideas


First, does this go away with turning off XMP? Try that and report back. Audio crackling is a very common thing people run into when overclocking, in part sometimes just not getting enough voltage, or sometimes too much.

The major problem is XMP is really not great for Ryzens. They're really an "Intel feature" so to speak and doesn't always work great on Zen. It doesn't adjust voltages, sometimes doesn't adjust infinity fabric to keep it synchronous with memory clock, and sometimes XMP can put a demand that's higher than what stock voltages will provide. I generally turn people away from doing XMP in general, it always leads to problems like this. If turning off XMP fixes it, come back and we can point you in a direction to up your DRAM and VSOC voltage a bit or do manual tuning (it's really not that bad even if it's it intimidating).

I almost guarantee all your parts are fine, hopefully that gives you some peace of mind. This is a common problem. Especially with newer F30+ bioses due to new AGESA for Zen3 support it really seems like they impose higher voltage requires for DRAM stability and XMP just doesn't cut it at all.

And now that you peaked your head into the rabbit hole, you can now start fine-tuning your frequencies and timings >. You can push your ram to 3866 if you want to easily. But first thing is just getting your stock/XMP stable by upping voltages and getting the peace of mind that all your things are good, it's not a hardware problem.


----------



## pal

I wou


Efraine Rhyder said:


> Hello everyone. I’m in quite desperate situation and can’t find a solution, so, before doing any sort of warranty/RMA I’d like to ask your opinion on how this could be fixed.
> Currently running Ryzen 5 5600X on Gigabyte x570 Aorus Elite (noWifi) with Gigabyte RTX 3070. RAM 2x8GB 3600CL16 XMP (no manual overcloking). PC’s been built 11/30/2020 - so it’s very fresh one. OS: Windows 10 pro.
> 
> I’m experiencing a popping crackle in my headphones whenever sound starts (any sound - music, windows notification, even when I open something like OperaGX) or when I actively change volume/stop sound in the middle of it. It is also noticeable right before windows boots up (after Aorus with spinning circle when my KB and Mouse RGB comes back on).
> 
> Things I tried:
> 
> Playing around with drivers (nothing changed, even on Windows default drivers)
> Changing PCIE Gen to force Gen3
> Disabling C-states in BIOS
> Rolling BIOS back from F31o to F30
> Trying to boot from Lili ubuntu USB - same crackling there (right before OS boots and when working with volume)
> 
> if anyone has an idea on how to fix this issue without wasting money or RMA warranty - I will greatly appreciate it. I ram out of ideas


I would try to play with voltages. vsoc, vdram, VDDG IOD , VDDG CCD AND VDPP. give it a try and raise them a little.

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/MSI_Gaming/comments/el6e8m


----------



## Efraine Rhyder

Xaris said:


> First, does this go away with turning off XMP? Try that and report back. Audio crackling is a very common thing people run into when overclocking, in part sometimes just not getting enough voltage, or sometimes too much.
> 
> The major problem is XMP is really not great for Ryzens. They're really an "Intel feature" so to speak and doesn't always work great on Zen. It doesn't adjust voltages, sometimes doesn't adjust infinity fabric to keep it synchronous with memory clock, and sometimes XMP can put a demand that's higher than what stock voltages will provide. I generally turn people away from doing XMP in general, it always leads to problems like this. If turning off XMP fixes it, come back and we can point you in a direction to up your DRAM and VSOC voltage a bit or do manual tuning (it's really not that bad even if it's it intimidating).


Unfortunately, turning off XMP and doing CMOS power drain (to reset bios settings) - didn’t help. Same issue persists.

I could still try manually overclocking memory, maybe I just need higher voltages for my mobo’s soundcard to work properly? I’m not sure, first time experiencing this.

Tried another pair of headphones - same issue.

Thing is - it’s not persistent when music is playing, it’s just beggining and end/cut offs. Sometimes I hear crackle in COD Warzone when you drop from plane (just pressed button to jump off plane for example), sometimes hear it somewhere in between the fight. It’s not like my sound crackles 100% of the time, but those cut offs or windows notifications with big pop really annoy my ears.


----------



## Efraine Rhyder

pal said:


> I wou
> 
> I would try to play with voltages. vsoc, vdram, VDDG IOD , VDDG CCD AND VDPP. give it a try and raise them a little.
> 
> __
> https://www.reddit.com/r/MSI_Gaming/comments/el6e8m


oi, lads, I have no idea what are those voltages and if it safe to change them, I’m very very shy to touch something like that myself without proper understanding


----------



## Hibbing

First time trying 1900 1:1 and it just works. No issues at all.


----------



## Xaris

Efraine Rhyder said:


> Unfortunately, turning off XMP and doing CMOS power drain (to reset bios settings) - didn’t help. Same issue persists.
> 
> I could still try manually overclocking memory, maybe I just need higher voltages for my mobo’s soundcard to work properly? I’m not sure, first time experiencing this.
> 
> Tried another pair of headphones - same issue.
> 
> Thing is - it’s not persistent when music is playing, it’s just beggining and end/cut offs. Sometimes I hear crackle in COD Warzone when you drop from plane (just pressed button to jump off plane for example), sometimes hear it somewhere in between the fight. It’s not like my sound crackles 100% of the time, but those cut offs or windows notifications with big pop really annoy my ears.


Huh okay strange. I would think turning off XMP would fix but in either case before you get discouraged, try doing some higher voltages. This isn't an uncommon problem at all. I know playing with voltages seems intimidating but it's really not bad.

With XMP off, I'd suggest changing these four settings:

(Tweaker Tab) DRAM Voltage: Set to 1.3V. This is a very very safe setting. I think default is around 1.2V or something. I personally run at 1.41V and can go up to 1.5V+.
(Settings -> AMD OC -> VSOC Voltage): Set to 1000 mV. This is also a very very safe setting. I personally run at 1.1V and all standard guides use 1.1V as a baseline.
(Settings -> AMD OC -> VDDP Voltage) Set to 900mV. This is also a very very safe setting. I personally run at 1000 mV
(Settings -> AMD OC -> VDDG Voltages) Set IOD to 950mV (This is also a very very safe setting. I personally run at 1050mV); And then set CCD to 850 mV.

If that seems to fix it with XMP off, now try turning XMP on and seeing if it stays fixed. If not, you may need to up those a little bit, maybe add +50 mV to each.

Edit: For background, here's a little bit of information about voltages and tuning and such: https://github.com/integralfx/MemTestHelper/blob/master/DDR4 OC Guide.md#amd---am4


----------



## Efraine Rhyder

Xaris said:


> Huh okay strange. I would think turning off XMP would fix but in either case before you get discouraged, try doing some higher voltages. This isn't an uncommon problem at all. I know playing with voltages seems intimidating but it's really not bad.
> 
> With XMP off, I'd suggest changing these four settings:
> 
> (Tweaker Tab) DRAM Voltage: Set to 1.3V. This is a very very safe setting. I think default is around 1.2V or something. I personally run at 1.41V and can go up to 1.5V+.
> (Settings -> AMD OC -> VSOC Voltage): Set to 1000 mV. This is also a very very safe setting. I personally run at 1.1V and all standard guides use 1.1V as a baseline.
> (Settings -> AMD OC -> VDDP Voltage) Set to 900mV. This is also a very very safe setting. I personally run at 1000 mV
> (Settings -> AMD OC -> VDDG Voltages) Set IOD to 950mV (This is also a very very safe setting. I personally run at 1050mV); And then set CCD to 850 mV.
> 
> If that seems to fix it with XMP off, now try turning XMP on and seeing if it stays fixed. If not, you may need to up those a little bit, maybe add +50 mV to each.
> 
> Edit: For background, here's a little bit of information about voltages and tuning and such: https://github.com/integralfx/MemTestHelper/blob/master/DDR4 OC Guide.md#amd---am4











Did everything as you said. Still got click before windows boot and popping while testing windows notifications. XMP off.

Going to adjust +50mV to each and see if it works.


----------



## Xaris

Efraine Rhyder said:


> View attachment 2468653
> 
> Did everything as you said. Still got click before windows boot and popping while testing windows notifications. XMP off.
> 
> Going to adjust +50mV to each and see if it works.


Hmm damn. Yeah let me know if +50mV helps. I'm running out of ideas then. Also is it 4 sticks or 2 sticks of ram? If it's just 2 sticks, did you put them in the right channels?










Could be something is just bad with the onboard audio controller now that that didn't seem to help, although it's strange that it's only at the start/end of audio. Kinda running out of ideas now.


----------



## Efraine Rhyder

It didn’t help. Crackles/popping are still there.


----------



## Efraine Rhyder

Xaris said:


> Hmm damn. Yeah let me know if +50mV helps. I'm running out of ideas then. Also is it 4 sticks or 2 sticks of ram? If it's just 2 sticks, did you put them in the right channels?
> 
> View attachment 2468657
> 
> 
> Could be something is just bad with the onboard audio controller now that that didn't seem to help, although it's strange that it's only at the start/end of audio. Kinda running out of ideas now.


yup, 2 sticks, A2B2, like on picture from manual

also, PSU is factory new as well - Corsair RM750x (8+ Gold or how was it called...)


----------



## Xaris

Efraine Rhyder said:


> yup, 2 sticks, A2B2, like on picture from manual


Damn, i'm really out of ideas then. I guess it could be the motherboard/onboard audio chip and it's just not working right or something is defective ram-wise. The only other thing that I have left in my brain to try is taking out one of each RAM sticks and see if it fixes it by running just one of each at a time.

Really sounds like you've done everything else I can think of trying. I guess next step is RMA then sadly  If it still persists having tried only using 1 ram stick of each at a time, then it's probably a motherboard problem and probably have to RMA that. At least you gave it a fair shot all around. Sorry, that really sucks.


----------



## Efraine Rhyder

Xaris said:


> Damn, i'm really out of ideas then. I guess it could be the motherboard/onboard audio chip and it's just not working right or something is defective ram-wise. The only other thing that I have left in my brain to try is taking out one of each RAM sticks and see if it fixes it by running just one of each at a time.


I can try that. But I highly doubt it has any problems - they passed Memtest86 before I started to hear this crackles. Feels like it started after I got beta bios, but can’t be sure. Only troubleshooting it today.


----------



## Xaris

Efraine Rhyder said:


> I can try that. But I highly doubt it has any problems - they passed Memtest86 before I started to hear this crackles. Feels like it started after I got beta bios, but can’t be sure. Only troubleshooting it today.


Yeah RAM is probably fine then. The only thing I have left otherwise to try is something like F31j bios; although that you had it on both F30 and F31o isn't a good sign. Here's a link to the F31j bios for Aor Elite https://download.gigabyte.com/FileList/BIOS/mb_bios_x570-aorus-elite_f31j.zip

I personally use an Aor Elite F31o as well but I have my onboard sound card disabled because I have a USB DAC/AMP for my headphones. I guess I could try to turn mine on and see if I get crackling too.


----------



## Efraine Rhyder

Xaris said:


> Yeah RAM is probably fine then. The only thing I have left otherwise to try is something like F31j bios; although that you had it on both F30 and F31o isn't a good sign. Here's a link to the F31j bios for Aor Elite https://download.gigabyte.com/FileList/BIOS/mb_bios_x570-aorus-elite_f31j.zip
> 
> I personally use an Aor Elite F31o as well but I have my onboard sound card disabled because I have a USB DAC/AMP for my headphones. I guess I could try to turn mine on and see if I get crackling too.


I’m already considering that headphone setup myself >.< probably will be MUCH cheaper than RMA or warranty hassle...

I don’t know, should I try taking mobo out of case and try to boot it on it’s carton box? Maybe somethings wrong with seatings...


----------



## Xaris

Efraine Rhyder said:


> I’m already considering that headphone setup myself >.< probably will be MUCH cheaper than RMA or warranty hassle...
> 
> I don’t know, should I try taking mobo out of case and try to boot it on it’s carton box? Maybe somethings wrong with seatings...


Could be worth a shot if you have the time, but I would be annoyed myself at that point lol. Do you have a front case audio jack port to try? Some cases have them but not all. I know on an older (Intel) build that I had I'd get crackling if I plugged my headphones directly into the audio-jack on the motherboard but if I used the front-case audio jack it'd be fine. I assume it must have just been some sort of interference somewhere on the motherboard.

And yeah DAC/AMPs are nice, especially if you have really good headphones. I personally use a Schiit Modi 3+ DAC with a Schiit Magni AMP, it's nice, albeit a little pricy, but there's so many choices depending on needs. If your headphones aren't really great then it might be a questionable purchase overall.


----------



## Efraine Rhyder

Xaris said:


> Could be worth a shot if you have the time, but I would be annoyed myself at that point lol. Do you have a front case audio jack port to try? Some cases have them but not all. I know on an older (Intel) build that I had I'd get crackling if I plugged my headphones directly into the audio-jack on the motherboard but if I used the front-case audio jack it'd be fine


yeah, I’m using front audio ports 

just posted with one stick - same crackle when windows booted >.<

oh yeah, I’m very annoyed at this point. Built a pretty good rig to find out my mobo sucks and now I need to tear everything apart for RMA.


----------



## Xaris

Efraine Rhyder said:


> yeah, I’m using front audio ports
> 
> just posted with one stick - same crackle when windows booted >.<
> 
> oh yeah, I’m very annoyed at this point. Built a pretty good rig to find out my mobo sucks and now I need to tear everything apart for RMA.


Does it happen when plugged directly into the back port then? You may have mentioned that you did and I just forgot.

But yeah i guess if you have to tear it all apart for an RMA anyways and are about ready to ship it out, I suppose you could run it out of the case just as a quick test. I think the CPU heatsink and RAM and such will stay connected as as you take it off the studs, so the only thing you'd have to take off and put back on would be the GPU and wouldn't take that long. Otherwise I wouldn't bother doing that until the very last minute until it's ready to be RMA'd though because it's such a slim chance that's the problem.

Sorry!


----------



## nievz

Xaris said:


> Yeah that was me. Yeah I'm not terribly worried about it at the moment, just playing the waiting game and using the time now to see what I can do with what I have. I feel hopeful that things will be ironed out, it's still really early.
> 
> That said my particular mobo, the Elite, is quite a step back from most people's Aor Master or Unify or other boards. and I only paid around $125 USD new for it, so if my own motherboard is just too limited to push it more even in the future then oh well. I didn't want to overpay for one because I've already spent an ungodly amount of money this year. Maybe I'll revisit that sometime into latter 2021 if there's another late-generation refresh and the higher-end ones start coming down in price but like Unify's cost $300 and definitely way too much for me to spend on a motherboard. The value for the Elite seems quite good overall.
> 
> And good to know you tried those BIOSes too. I didn't try pushing it >1867 at the time when I was on F31j (I did have the L3 cache bug) but at this point I just need my things to be stable and high-performing for gaming and engineering programs so I'm content to just wait it out for now. Aside from the IF wall, o seems pretty good.
> 
> 
> As an aside, I do think it's funny how many different tests people do out there and how much it varies. I've seen vids where people test 3200 vs 3600 and find no difference. Meanwhile some tests do show significant improvement in manual timings or higher 1:1 IF clocking. Like this one where they did manual Ryzen Timings and found a noticeble improvement over stock/XMP.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this one:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Likewise this guy actually seems like he knows what he's doing and finds a very big increase in just overclocking the DRAM with tight timings and it's night and day over stock/xmp timings:
> 
> 
> 
> which is quite impressive.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meanwhile there's other youtube TechDeals guys whose like wow no difference at all in 3200 vs 3600! Just absolutely so much mis-information out there.


Here is my score with the built in benchmark on SOTTR. I've never seen any 5800x review with a score higher than mine. [email protected], DRAM calc timings. I rarely see reviews as true representation of what the components are capable of, i prefer in-game footage of regular users on youtube to give me better info. 










Here's Kitguru's with 3600CL16


----------



## Xaris

nievz said:


> Here is my score with the built in benchmark on SOTTR. I've never seen any 5800x review with a score higher than mine. [email protected], DRAM calc timings. I rarely see reviews as true representation of what the components are capable of, i prefer in-game footage of regular users on youtube to give me better info.
> 
> View attachment 2468660
> 
> 
> Here's Kitguru's with 3600CL16
> View attachment 2468662


Damn nice. Congrats. And yeah I find a lot of review stuff very iffy. Just curious, what RAM do you have? 3800 CL14 is very nice.


----------



## Efraine Rhyder

Xaris said:


> Does it happen when plugged directly into the back port then? You may have mentioned that you did and I just forgot.
> 
> But yeah i guess if you have to tear it all apart for an RMA anyways and are about ready to ship it out, I suppose you could run it out of the case just as a quick test. I think the CPU heatsink and RAM and such will stay connected as as you take it off the studs, so the only thing you'd have to take off and put back on would be the GPU and wouldn't take that long. Otherwise I wouldn't bother doing that until the very last minute until it's ready to be RMA'd though because it's such a slim chance that's the problem.
> 
> Sorry!


I think I tried back ports and got same result. I could give it another run just to be sure, but I’m getting desperate and tired.

Need to contact gigabyte tech support and ask about this...

Probably it’s going to be easier to just buy myself new headphone setup at this point. At least I can still work.

have you tried your sound controller? I’m interested if it’s better than mine.


----------



## nievz

Xaris said:


> Damn nice. Congrats. And yeah I find a lot of review stuff very iffy. Just curious, what RAM do you have? 3800 CL14 is very nice.


Gskill Flare-X (B-die) 4x8gb, x570 Master - f31o BIOS.


----------



## Xaris

Efraine Rhyder said:


> have you tried your sound controller? I’m interested if it’s better than mine.


Yeah the hardest part would be going without a computer. Could also try a cheap USB headphones for the interim but yep, at least you can feel good knowing you gave it your 9000% effort there :| I'll let you know sometime tomorrow, I'm tied up doing some work stuff so I can't restart and turn on my onboard sound controller for awhile.



nievz said:


> Gskill Flare-X (B-die) 4x8gb, x570 Master - f31o BIOS.


Seems like some nice stuff, although $200 for 32GB would be out of my price range. I just bought my 3200-CL16 Micron-e for $75 for 32GBs from Amazon during Cyber Monday sale, been very good bang for the buck but yeah I kind of wish I had splurged a little more on some good CL-14 B-die stuff. You should post your stuff to Zen RAM Overclocking


----------



## Blatsz32

Hello, just a quick question. I was interested in getting a 9900k bundle off either Amazon or Newegg but was hesitant because of the cooling. I currently have a 7700k with z270 mobo set up with custom water cooling. My question is, Am I able to put my current cpu block on a z390 mobo without needing additional hardware?
As a matter of fact, can you keep the same cooling solution for the new 10 series chips?


----------



## Xaris

Blatsz32 said:


> Hello, just a quick question. I was interested in getting a 9900k bundle off either Amazon or Newegg but was hesitant because of the cooling. I currently have a 7700k with z270 mobo set up with custom water cooling. My question is, Am I able to put my current cpu block on a z390 mobo without needing additional hardware?
> As a matter of fact, can you keep the same cooling solution for the new 10 series chips?


This is the AMD AM4 Gigabyte thread, I don't know if anyone can answer that. Check out the Gigabyte thread for Intel here: Intel Motherboards

I think Comet Lake uses a different socket but usually cooling units can be interchangeble with the motherboard backplate. I would check your cooling unit compatibility chart. Intel socket changes are a mess but I believe cooling units should be interchangeble between Crabby Lake and Coffee Lake and even Comet Lake.


----------



## Blatsz32

oh crap, I typed 9900k as a parameter and got this...I apologize.


----------



## LionAlonso

Efraine Rhyder said:


> I’m already considering that headphone setup myself >.< probably will be MUCH cheaper than RMA or warranty hassle...
> 
> I don’t know, should I try taking mobo out of case and try to boot it on it’s carton box? Maybe somethings wrong with seatings...


It happens to me also, but is general problem, happens also in my laptop with i7 and rtx 2060 and also in one friends computer with 6700K and 1080.
The thing is much people dont know it or they dont realise it.
Take a look: 



Is anyone in this forum without dac able to do this without popping?


----------



## Efraine Rhyder

Xaris said:


> Does it happen when plugged directly into the back port then? You may have mentioned that you did and I just forgot.
> 
> But yeah i guess if you have to tear it all apart for an RMA anyways and are about ready to ship it out, I suppose you could run it out of the case just as a quick test. I think the CPU heatsink and RAM and such will stay connected as as you take it off the studs, so the only thing you'd have to take off and put back on would be the GPU and wouldn't take that long. Otherwise I wouldn't bother doing that until the very last minute until it's ready to be RMA'd though because it's such a slim chance that's the problem.
> 
> Sorry!


I decided to try it on cardboard from MoBo.
It posted - with same sound issue.
I’m now 100% sure it’s either MoBo’s fault, or 0.00001% chance of PSU fault (which is unlikely but still).

building everything back and thinking about going for budget external sound card - not going to hassle with warranty and RMA, it’s gonna take too long and I need my rig back for work.




LionAlonso said:


> It happens to me also, but is general problem, happens also in my laptop with i7 and rtx 2060 and also in one friends computer with 6700K and 1080.
> The thing is much people dont know it or they dont realise it.
> Take a look:
> 
> 
> 
> Is anyone in this forum without dac able to do this without popping?


oh yeah it sounds just like that

_insert what-how meme_

some people have fixed it with manual overclocking
I’m sitting here rebuilding my rig back xD


----------



## Xaris

Efraine Rhyder said:


> I decided to try it on cardboard from MoBo.
> It posted - with same sound issue.
> I’m now 100% sure it’s either MoBo’s fault, or 0.00001% chance of PSU fault (which is unlikely but still).
> 
> building everything back and thinking about going for budget external sound card - not going to hassle with warranty and RMA, it’s gonna take too long and I need my rig back for work.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oh yeah it sounds just like that
> 
> _insert what-how meme_
> 
> some people have fixed it with manual overclocking
> I’m sitting here rebuilding my rig back xD


Welp. That sucks. Ultimately just a flaw that sometimes onboard sound controllers are just not very good. There's a lot of electronics going on so sometimes they just get something a little too touchy and susceptibility to EM interference. And some are better than others. Definitely a good DAC/AMP combo could be a nice investment that can you use for decades.

Dumb option but does your monitor have an audio jack in it? You'd be surprised how many actually do. When I had my busted front-port on my old intel build, I ended up plugging it directly into the monitor and it was fine just running it via HDMI/Displayport. You'll have to change your Default Sound Device to your monitor of course


----------



## Efraine Rhyder

Xaris said:


> Welp. That sucks. Ultimately just a flaw that sometimes onboard sound controllers are just not very good. There's a lot of electronics going on so sometimes they just get something a little too touchy and susceptibility to EM interference. And some are better than others. Definitely a good DAC/AMP combo could be a nice investment that can you use for decades.
> 
> Dumb option but does your monitor have an audio jack in it? You'd be surprised how many actually do. When I had my busted front-port on my old intel build, I ended up plugging it directly into the monitor and it was fine just running it via HDMI/Displayport. You'll have to change your Default Sound Device to your monitor of course
> 
> View attachment 2468686


I have 27GL850-B. It has Jack port.
Issue is still there, although is not THAT bad, but sound quality is so bad I can’t even set it up and I think I just can’t hear those pops because of how poorly it works.


----------



## Xaris

Efraine Rhyder said:


> I have 27GL850-B. It has Jack port.
> Issue is still there, although is not THAT bad, but sound quality is so bad I can’t even set it up and I think I just can’t hear those pops because of how poorly it works.


Yeah then grab a DAC it is.

I really like my Modi 3+ + Magni and combo though it'll be $200 total. Headphone only though if that's a dealbreaker (I use an USB Mic myself so I don't need an Mic-in jack). If you wanted an cheaper all-in-one DAC/AMP unit with microphone and headphone jack for a good price that has good sound quality, Fulla is quite nice for $99 Schiit Audio: Audio Products Designed and Built in California and a very good budget option. If you want a n even more budget option: Monolith by Monoprice USB DAC - Monoprice.com but I'd rather just spring for the Fulla at that point unless you need the tiny footprint.

Not sure how shipping to EU is.

Depends on audiophile you want to get though, I'm sure you could find some $20 things.


----------



## Mandarb

Hey guys, some questions here.. I myself have an ASUS X570-E Gaming, other than the USB + PCIe Gen4 issue fine.

Friend has a Gigabyte Aorus Elite with a 5800X in it, cooled by a NZXT Kraken Z73.

He gets lower scores from his 5800X than from his 3700X placeholder. Current BIOS is F31o, the newest release.

His CPU runs immediately up to 90°C and into thermal throtling when running CR20.

Looking at the BIOS I saw Core Performance Boost an Performance Boost Overdrive. Judging from the nomenclature I assumed CPB was a motherboard side setting allowing more power to be consumed by the CPU, while PBO is the CPU holding the reigns and boosting itself. Setting was on CPB Auto and PBO Advanced.

In testing however, deactivating CPB also seems to be deactivating any PBO functionality and with CPB diabled the CPU never leaves baseclocks (3.8GHz), no matter what the PBO settings are.

It seems to be working entirely different than PBO and Performance Enhancer on my ASUS board.

It all seems either way too low or then way too high.

From review scores he should be getting around 6100points in CR20 Multi. Offset voltage drops boosts too far, best numbers so far with Eco mode enabled. Any tips appreciated as I'm super confused now.


----------



## Xaris

Mandarb said:


> Hey guys, some questions here.. I myself have an ASUS X570-E Gaming, other than the USB + PCIe Gen4 issue fine.
> 
> Friend has a Gigabyte Aorus Elite with a 5800X in it, cooled by a NZXT Kraken Z73.
> 
> He gets lower scores from his 5800X than from his 3700X placeholder. Current BIOS is F31o, the newest release.
> 
> His CPU runs immediately up to 90°C and into thermal throtling when running CR20.
> 
> Looking at the BIOS I saw Core Performance Boost an Performance Boost Overdrive. Judging from the nomenclature I assumed CPB was a motherboard side setting allowing more power to be consumed by the CPU, while PBO is the CPU holding the reigns and boosting itself. Setting was on CPB Auto and PBO Advanced.
> 
> In testing however, deactivating CPB also seems to be deactivating any PBO functionality and with CPB diabled the CPU never leaves baseclocks (3.8GHz), no matter what the PBO settings are.
> 
> It seems to be working entirely different than PBO and Performance Enhancer on my ASUS board.
> 
> It all seems either way too low or then way too high.
> 
> From review scores he should be getting around 6100points in CR20 Multi. Offset voltage drops boosts too far, best numbers so far with Eco mode enabled. Any tips appreciated as I'm super confused now.


I dont know, sounds like his cooling isn't working right if it's immediately hitting 90C. I'm using a Scythe FUMA2 air-cooling with PBO+200mhz with Curve Optimizer running -10 on Best Cores and -16 on other cores and I peak at around 80c under max load.

Poor thermal paste job? Are the fans running at fullspeed (force the BIOS to run them at full-speed all the time as a test). Is the cooling unit broken? Did he tighten the cooling unit the CPU all the way making sure it's making tight contact and there's no voids in the paste job? I would leave CPB and PBO on, it's sort of a nice feature and would be silly not to use them. This all sounds like a cooling problem, not a hardware or settings problem.


----------



## Mandarb

Cooler is definitely fine, worked as expected on the 3700X. He also repasted twice (correction, thrice) already with Kryonaut, so that shouldn't be it either. Cooler also most definitely doesn't have a plastic foil on it. Fans etc are running plus one CR20 run shouldn't saturate the water either.


----------



## Xaris

Mandarb said:


> Cooler is definitely fine, worked as expected on the 3700X. He also repasted twice (correction, thrice) already with Kryonaut, so that shouldn't be it either. Cooler also most definitely doesn't have a plastic foil on it. Fans etc are running plus one CR20 run shouldn't saturate the water either.


I don't know then. Sounds like it's overheating not drawing down temps fast enough and then throttling downwards.

That said he can try a few things and even use the 1usmus Power Plan (works for Zen3 just fine):

Global C-state Control = Enabled
Power Supply Idle Control = Low Current Idle
CPPC = Enabled
CPPC Preferred Cores = Enabled
AMD Cool'n'Quiet = Enabled
PPC Adjustment = PState 0









1usmus Custom Power Plan for Ryzen 3000 Zen 2 Processors


In this article by our resident Ryzen tweaking guru "1usmus" we present a customized power plan for AMD's new Ryzen 3000 processors. The new power plan ensures workloads run on the best cores, which not only increases boost clocks, but also stops threads from bouncing between cores too often.




www.techpowerup.com





Leave CPB on. Put PBO on Manual, use Motherboard/Auto Limits, use a low offset like +100mhz, and then go into Curve Optimizer to undervolt it, say -15 to all cores as a starting point and see what that takes it.


----------



## Efraine Rhyder

Xaris said:


> Yeah then grab a DAC it is.
> 
> I really like my Modi 3+ + Magni and combo though it'll be $200 total. Headphone only though if that's a dealbreaker (I use an USB Mic myself so I don't need an Mic-in jack). If you wanted an cheaper all-in-one DAC/AMP unit with microphone and headphone jack for a good price that has good sound quality, Fulla is quite nice for $99 Schiit Audio: Audio Products Designed and Built in California and a very good budget option. If you want a n even more budget option: Monolith by Monoprice USB DAC - Monoprice.com but I'd rather just spring for the Fulla at that point unless you need the tiny footprint.
> 
> Not sure how shipping to EU is.
> 
> Depends on audiophile you want to get though, I'm sure you could find some $20 things.


Anything else you could suggest? So that I have more choices to look for

also this is how my cable management looks like because of ducking Silverstone RL06. Can’t place them all behind mobo on the other side  but at least it looks cool with all RGB on


----------



## Xaris

Efraine Rhyder said:


> Anything else you could suggest? So that I have more choices to look for
> 
> also this is how my cable management looks like because of ducking Silverstone RL06. Can’t place them all behind mobo on the other side  but at least it looks cool with all RGB on
> 
> View attachment 2468692
> 
> View attachment 2468693


Not really, i'm not an expert at all on the stuff, just what I have and know people who've had. It really depends on how deep down the audiophile rabbet hole you wanted to go down and/or if you NEED a mic-in jack or just headphone-out jack, if you wanted an all-in-one unit or a separate DAC/AMP, and what your budget is. I would google Reddit posts, like this kind of stuff Reddit posts about DACs and AMPS. 

Looks nice and clean. Mine is an absolute disaster but hey it's out of sight, out of mind.


----------



## Efraine Rhyder

Xaris said:


> Not really, i'm not an expert at all on the stuff, just what I have and know people who've had. It really depends on how deep down the audiophile rabbet hole you wanted to go down and/or if you NEED a mic-in jack or just headphone-out jack, if you wanted an all-in-one unit or a separate DAC/AMP, and what your budget is. I would google Reddit posts, like this kind of stuff Reddit posts about DACs and AMPS.
> 
> Looks nice and clean. Mine is an absolute disaster but hey it's out of sight, out of mind.


Thank you for everything. I’m looking for headphone only DAC/AMP. I have USB mic with its own soundcard and settings.


----------



## Xaris

Efraine Rhyder said:


> Thank you for everything. I’m looking for headphone only DAC/AMP. I have USB mic with its own soundcard and settings.


Good luck! It's nice to have a good one anyways.

You're probably sick of this, but could you run ZenTimings and paste the result? ZenTimings

I was doing some Googling and it looks like all the stuff I could find was stuff you already tried (i.e. turning PCIE to Gen3) so that's not h. And did you try turning of Spread Spectrum Control?


----------



## Efraine Rhyder

Xaris said:


> Good luck! It's nice to have a good one anyways.
> 
> You're probably sick of this, but could you run ZenTimings and paste the result? ZenTimings
> 
> I was doing some Googling and it looks like all the stuff I could find was stuff you already tried (i.e. turning PCIE to Gen3) so that's not h. And did you try turning of Spread Spectrum Control?











There we go

Spread Spectrum Control?Haven't heard of it, so probably haven't tried.


----------



## Xaris

Efraine Rhyder said:


> View attachment 2468706
> 
> There we go
> 
> Spread Spectrum Control?Haven't heard of it, so probably haven't tried.


It's under Tweaker Tab, just below CPU Clock Frequency at the top. I doubt it will fix anything though, the only thing it does is disable some noise in the clock, was just curious.

Uhhh what the... something seems VERY broke there. Why is that coming up with NaN and infinity on the clocks? 1.25V on CCD? 40V on IOD?? Is it running as an Administrator? It should look like this:








Very not looking right. What if you select #1 at the bottom?

Do you have a Trusted Platform Module or something running in the BIOS?


----------



## Efraine Rhyder

Xaris said:


> It's under Tweaker Tab, just below CPU Clock Frequency at the top. I doubt it will fix anything though, the only thing it does is disable some noise in the clock, was just curious.
> 
> Uhhh what the... something seems VERY broke there. Why is that coming up with NaN and infinity on the clocks? 1.25V on CCD? 40V on IOD?? Is it running as an Administrator? It should look like this:
> View attachment 2468707
> 
> Very not looking right. What if you select #1 at the bottom?


Don't have #1, only two #0s

Okay. This explains why changing XMP did nothing to sound. Feels like my IF doesn't exist.

Oh boy, i guess its time for another troubleshooting!


----------



## Xaris

Err my bad, it'd be two #0s.... yeah no idea.. I can't find anything about why it wouldn't display that stuff. What about HWINFO64? Free Download HWiNFO Sofware | Installer & Portable for Windows, DOS


----------



## Efraine Rhyder

Xaris said:


> Err my bad, it'd be two #0s.... yeah no idea.. I can't find anything about why it wouldn't display that stuff. What about HWINFO64? Free Download HWiNFO Sofware | Installer & Portable for Windows, DOS
> View attachment 2468708


----------



## Xaris

Huh okay, I guess that looks fine actually. Well if you got the time on your hands, I could say the very last thing to try would be

Tweaker:

Turn off Spread Spectrum
Set CPU Clock to 100.00
At the very bottom there's a button to set Loadline Calibration, try setting both CPU/VSOC LLC to Normal, or set them both to High.
--> Try that first. See if it does anything

Then:

Turn off XMP
Set Memory Multiplier to 36.00
DRAM Voltage 1.35V
under Advanced Memory Settings set:

TCL 16
tRCDWD/tRCDR/tRP = 20
TRAS = 40
tCWL = 16
Leave all secondary on Auto


Command Rate 1T


ProcODT 53
RTT_NOM Disabled
RTT_WR Disabled
RTT_Park RZQ/5
Settings - AMD OC Menu:

DDR Frequency -> Set Memory to Manual -> Memory Clock 1800
Infinity Fabric Frequency - Set Manual to 1800
I think you've already got VSOC and stuff set as before so those seem fine

See if that does anything at all. If it does you can try Manual Timing the rest of them:










Overall though I think it's just a bunk sound controller.


----------



## Efraine Rhyder

Xaris said:


> Huh okay, I guess that looks fine actually. Well if you got the time on your hands, I could say the very last thing to try would be
> 
> Tweaker:
> 
> Turn off Spread Spectrum
> Set CPU Clock to 100.00
> At the very bottom there's a button to set Loadline Calibration, try setting both CPU/VSOC LLC to Normal, or set them both to High.
> --> Try that first. See if it does anything
> 
> Then:
> 
> Turn off XMP
> Set Memory Multiplier to 36.00
> DRAM Voltage 1.35V
> under Advanced Memory Settings set:
> 
> TCL 16
> tRCDWD/tRCDR/tRP = 20
> TRAS = 40
> tCWL = 16
> Leave all secondary on Auto
> 
> 
> Command Rate 1T
> 
> 
> ProcODT 53
> RTT_NOM Disabled
> RTT_WR Disabled
> RTT_Park RZQ/5
> Settings - AMD OC Menu:
> 
> DDR Frequency -> Set Memory to Manual -> Memory Clock 1800
> Infinity Fabric Frequency - Set Manual to 1800
> I think you've already got VSOC and stuff set as before so those seem fine
> 
> See if that does anything at all. If it does you can try Manual Timing the rest of them:
> 
> View attachment 2468713
> 
> 
> Overall though I think it's just a bunk sound controller.











Are these the right timings? RCDR and RCDW especially because everything looks complicated to me ahahah


----------



## Dreams-Visions

welp, been running F31o for a few days now. Rock solid, no stability issues with my 5950X.

I haven't spent any time doing tuning in bios yet. Probably won't until I set up my open loop.


----------



## Efraine Rhyder

Xaris said:


> Huh okay, I guess that looks fine actually. Well if you got the time on your hands, I could say the very last thing to try would be
> 
> Tweaker:
> 
> Turn off Spread Spectrum
> Set CPU Clock to 100.00
> At the very bottom there's a button to set Loadline Calibration, try setting both CPU/VSOC LLC to Normal, or set them both to High.
> --> Try that first. See if it does anything
> 
> Then:
> 
> Turn off XMP
> Set Memory Multiplier to 36.00
> DRAM Voltage 1.35V
> under Advanced Memory Settings set:
> 
> TCL 16
> tRCDWD/tRCDR/tRP = 20
> TRAS = 40
> tCWL = 16
> Leave all secondary on Auto
> 
> 
> Command Rate 1T
> 
> 
> ProcODT 53
> RTT_NOM Disabled
> RTT_WR Disabled
> RTT_Park RZQ/5
> Settings - AMD OC Menu:
> 
> DDR Frequency -> Set Memory to Manual -> Memory Clock 1800
> Infinity Fabric Frequency - Set Manual to 1800
> I think you've already got VSOC and stuff set as before so those seem fine
> 
> See if that does anything at all. If it does you can try Manual Timing the rest of them:
> 
> View attachment 2468713
> 
> 
> Overall though I think it's just a bunk sound controller.












This is how it looks now after all those settings tuned.
Sound issues are still there. I will order FX-Audio DAC-X6 tomorrow to have better soundcard than what I currently have...


----------



## dr.Rafi

Efraine Rhyder said:


> View attachment 2468656
> 
> 
> It didn’t help. Crackles/popping are still there.


that vddg ccd should be 990 or 1000


----------



## Xaris

dr.Rafi said:


> that vddg ccd should be 990 or 1000


I mean yeah you can run it at that and it's safe to try it, but if stock timings @ CCD don't fix it at 900, then probably nothing will. On average most people run it at 950mV Zen RAM Overclocking


----------



## Efraine Rhyder

Xaris said:


> I mean yeah you can run it at that and it's safe to try it, but if stock timings @ CCD don't fix it at 900, then probably nothing will. On average most people run it at 950mV Zen RAM Overclocking


Hm. Did we do something with CPU? It runs 5C hotter (around 70C) than my usual (65C) under heavy load.


----------



## hotripper

Dreams-Visions said:


> welp, been running F31o for a few days now.


Now if AMD could just design a power plan that doesnt have the CPU sawtooth temps, then I wouldnt have to run a custom plan anymore.


----------



## Xaris

Efraine Rhyder said:


> Hm. Did we do something with CPU? It runs 5C hotter (around 70C) than my usual (65C) under heavy load.


Not that I can think of, most of it had to do with DRAM. CCD provides some more voltage to the controller but I'm not sure it would have much of an impact. Since none of it fixed the problem anyways, feel free just to do a BIOS reset to defaults.

Also don't forget these settings under Tweaker -> Advanced CPU Settings are generally recommended all around. Maybe they got reset:

Global C-state Control = Enabled
Power Supply Idle Control = Low Current Idle
CPPC = Enabled
CPPC Preferred Cores = Enabled
AMD Cool'n'Quiet = Enabled
PPC Adjustment = PState 0
edit: Maybe maybe the changes to Loadline Calibration. Could turn those back to Auto since it didn't fix the problem.


----------



## Efraine Rhyder

Xaris said:


> Not that I can think of, most of it had to do with DRAM. CCD provides some more voltage to the controller but I'm not sure it would have much of an impact. Since none of it fixed the problem anyways, feel free just to do a BIOS reset to defaults.
> 
> Also don't forget these settings under Tweaker -> Advanced CPU Settings are generally recommended all around. Maybe they got reset:
> 
> Global C-state Control = Enabled
> Power Supply Idle Control = Low Current Idle
> CPPC = Enabled
> CPPC Preferred Cores = Enabled
> AMD Cool'n'Quiet = Enabled
> PPC Adjustment = PState 0
> edit: Maybe maybe the changes to Loadline Calibration. Could turn those back to Auto since it didn't fix the problem.


Alright. I’ll set it up.

got a question - that BIOS image you provided - F31j - my MoBo says it’s invalid  got another version to download?


----------



## Xaris

Efraine Rhyder said:


> Alright. I’ll set it up.
> 
> got a question - that BIOS image you provided - F31j - my MoBo says it’s invalid  got another version to download?


You said it's the Aorus Elite Non-Wifi right? X570 AORUS ELITE (rev. 1.0) Key Features | Motherboard - GIGABYTE Global

Same as I have if so, let me double check. This SHOULD be it. You can just take the latest one from Gigabyte and then swap out the letter. https://download.gigabyte.com/FileList/BIOS/mb_bios_x570-aorus-elite_f31j.zip


----------



## Efraine Rhyder

Xaris said:


> You said it's the Aorus Elite Non-Wifi right? X570 AORUS ELITE (rev. 1.0) Key Features | Motherboard - GIGABYTE Global
> 
> Same as I have, let me double check.


Yup

This URL has only F31o which i currently have on my drives. I was interested in trying F31j.


----------



## Xaris

Efraine Rhyder said:


> Yup
> 
> This URL has only F31o which i currently have on my drives. I was interested in trying F31j.


Hmm well I uploaded the one I had on my thumb drive when I flashed it a week or two ago: GB X570 F31j - Google Drive

Let me know if that doesnt work


----------



## Efraine Rhyder

Xaris said:


> Hmm well I uploaded the one I had on my thumb drive when I flashed it a week or two ago: GB X570 F31j - Google Drive
> 
> Let me know if that doesnt work


Also, if I set CPU clock to 100 - Spread Spectrum option disappears for some reason... so I don’t know if it’s off or on when clock is manually set.

will try this one, thanks!


----------



## Xaris

Efraine Rhyder said:


> Also, if I set CPU clock to 100 - Spread Spectrum option disappears for some reason... so I don’t know if it’s off or on when clock is manually set.
> 
> will try this one, thanks!


Yeah that's supposed to be intentional. However I noticed a bug in GB if that if I don't turn off Spread Spectrum first, it actually doesn't seem disabled. That's why sometimes you'll see clocks move around a little bit like 99.8 - 100.2 sort of thing. Generally good just to have it a 100.00 for stability reasons and not have it wiggle around.


----------



## kazukun

F31








GIGABYTE Latest Beta BIOS - TweakTown Forums


Warning Some of beta BIOSes are still undergoing compatibility testing. GIGABYTE is sharing these BIOSes for testing purposes only and are not meant for general release. If you are not familiar with beta BIOS testing, then please only flash the recommended release BIOSes that are posted on the...




www.tweaktownforum.com




F11








GIGABYTE Latest Beta BIOS - TweakTown Forums


Warning Some of beta BIOSes are still undergoing compatibility testing. GIGABYTE is sharing these BIOSes for testing purposes only and are not meant for general release. If you are not familiar with beta BIOS testing, then please only flash the recommended release BIOSes that are posted on the...




www.tweaktownforum.com


----------



## Xaris

kazukun said:


> F31
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GIGABYTE Latest Beta BIOS - TweakTown Forums
> 
> 
> Warning Some of beta BIOSes are still undergoing compatibility testing. GIGABYTE is sharing these BIOSes for testing purposes only and are not meant for general release. If you are not familiar with beta BIOS testing, then please only flash the recommended release BIOSes that are posted on the...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.tweaktownforum.com


Sweet, this just came out of beta huh? I'll give it a test tomorrow and see if I can push my FCLK higher with it. Efraine you may want to give this one a shot as well lol


----------



## Efraine Rhyder

It’s still invalid


Xaris said:


> Yeah that's supposed to be intentional. However I noticed a bug in GB if that if I don't turn off Spread Spectrum first, it actually doesn't seem disabled. That's why sometimes you'll see clocks move around a little bit like 99.8 - 100.2 sort of thing. Generally good just to have it a 100.00 for stability reasons and not have it wiggle around.


Still says invalid image.
Strange.

and BCLK still jumps around 100.2-100.3 in bios
While Bus clock is 100 according to Hwinfo64


----------



## Leito360

panni said:


> Welcome to my world
> I've got a wall at 3800 (can't get above 3733) on Micron-E. Patiently waiting for the new AGESA.
> 
> That's the best I was able to manage so far:
> View attachment 2467907


Could you share your memory settings?


----------



## iNeri

nievz said:


> Here is my score with the built in benchmark on SOTTR. I've never seen any 5800x review with a score higher than mine. [email protected], DRAM calc timings. I rarely see reviews as true representation of what the components are capable of, i prefer in-game footage of regular users on youtube to give me better info.
> 
> View attachment 2468660
> 
> 
> Here's Kitguru's with 3600CL16
> View attachment 2468662


Here's my [email protected] 3600cl14 










[email protected] with a x570 aorus pro wifi rev1.0









Enviado desde mi ONEPLUS A6000 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## dr.Rafi

Efraine Rhyder said:


> View attachment 2468706
> 
> There we go
> 
> Spread Spectrum Control?Haven't heard of it, so probably haven't tried.


VDDG too high


----------



## dr.Rafi

Xaris said:


> It's under Tweaker Tab, just below CPU Clock Frequency at the top. I doubt it will fix anything though, the only thing it does is disable some noise in the clock, was just curious.
> 
> Uhhh what the... something seems VERY broke there. Why is that coming up with NaN and infinity on the clocks? 1.25V on CCD? 40V on IOD?? Is it running as an Administrator? It should look like this:
> View attachment 2468707
> 
> Very not looking right. What if you select #1 at the bottom?
> 
> Do you have a Trusted Platform Module or something running in the BIOS?


his problom is using f30 bios with 5600x he have to try f31k or o


----------



## dr.Rafi

Efraine Rhyder said:


> View attachment 2468706
> 
> There we go
> 
> Spread Spectrum Control?Haven't heard of it, so probably haven't tried.


try to update to f31 k or f31o bios you using f30 bios


----------



## Xaris

dr.Rafi said:


> his problom is using f30 bios with 5600x he have to try f31k or o


He said he tried F31o and audio crackling persisted and only went back to F30 to see if it was still a problem there. I agree though no reason to run F30 at this point.


----------



## dr.Rafi

Xaris said:


> Err my bad, it'd be two #0s.... yeah no idea.. I can't find anything about why it wouldn't display that stuff. What about HWINFO64? Free Download HWiNFO Sofware | Installer & Portable for Windows, DOS
> View attachment 2468708


bios update to f31k


----------



## dr.Rafi

Xaris said:


> He said he tried F31o and audio crackling persisted and only went back to F30 to see if it was still a problem there. I agree though no reason to run F30 at this point.


oh ok i didnt follow the whole storey, I meant for displaying wrong info in zen timing .


----------



## dr.Rafi

Efraine Rhyder said:


> View attachment 2468710
> 
> View attachment 2468711


try also to fix your base clock to 100 i can see 99.8 hwinfo you can do it on main tweaker bios page top.


----------



## MakubeX

I'm running a 5950X on an X570 Master and I am hitting that 1867 fclk wall hard with bios f31o and f31 (latest beta).

Just installed f31j. Hopefully this will let me reach 1900 at least.


----------



## Xaris

MakubeX said:


> I'm running a 5950X on an X570 Master and I am hitting that 1867 fclk wall hard with bios f31o and f31 (latest beta).
> 
> Just installed f31j. Hopefully this will let me reach 1900 at least.


Damn with F31 as well huh? I was going to install that tomorrow too. My problem with the F31j was that it halved the L3 Cache. Now the L3 Cache bug may just be masturbatory number jerking and meaningless for real world performance, but it's strange. Weirdly I got better CB20 scores with F31j than F31o even with half the L3 cache.


----------



## MakubeX

Xaris said:


> Damn with F31 as well huh? I was going to install that tomorrow too. My problem with the F31j was that it halved the L3 Cache. Now the L3 Cache bug may just be masturbatory number jerking and meaningless for real world performance, but it's strange. Weirdly I got better CB20 scores with F31j than F31o even with half the L3 cache.


I just tried f31j and f31k and ran into the same 1867 wall on both. High or low SOCv, it wouldn't even post. Dropping it to 1867 got me into Windows, no problem. So I suspect it's a bios + my CPU combo issue.

Seeing that at least f31j worked for you, maybe you'll have better luck with F31.


----------



## Xaris

MakubeX said:


> I just tried f31j and f31k and ran into the same 1867 on both. High or low SOCv, it wouldn't even post. Dropping it to 1867 got me into Windows, no problem. So I suspect it's a bios + my CPU combo issue.
> 
> Seeing that at least f31j worked for you, maybe you'll have better luck with F31.


Nah I didn't try pushing past 1867 on F31j so I don't know. Just saying it had a L3 bug. I've only tried it on F31o so far. I haven't tried F31k yet. What's your DIMM die?


----------



## dansi

the 1867 wall is probably the cpu/soc silicon limits, i doubt bios updates will help.

i gone through many oc in the past, and unless we are talking about really early bios, most bios changes dont improve oc much.

soo unless amd loosens many timings and such, to make it appears that you can run at 1900 but the perf will be worse off.


----------



## MakubeX

Xaris said:


> Nah I didn't try pushing past 1867 on F31j so I don't know. Just saying it had a L3 bug. I've only tried it on F31o so far. I haven't tried F31k yet. What's your DIMM die?


I gotcha.

Here's my RAM info











dansi said:


> the 1867 wall is probably the cpu/soc silicon limits, i doubt bios updates will help.
> 
> i gone through many oc in the past, and unless we are talking about really early bios, most bios changes dont improve oc much.
> 
> soo unless amd loosens many timings and such, to make it appears that you can run at 1900 but the perf will be worse off.


You might be right and I thought this could be the reason but it's strange that even with temporary high voltages and loose memory timings it doesn't even post. No matter what settings I tried, it's the same behavior but then it's just fine one step down in the fclk. This kind of hard wall it's not how it normally goes if the problem is simply the quality of the chip, at least in my experience.


----------



## Xaris

dansi said:


> the 1867 wall is probably the cpu/soc silicon limits, i doubt bios updates will help.
> 
> i gone through many oc in the past, and unless we are talking about really early bios, most bios changes dont improve oc much.
> 
> soo unless amd loosens many timings and such, to make it appears that you can run at 1900 but the perf will be worse off.


I think the thing that's throwing people off is they COULD on older BIOSes. For example, panni used to run his ram at 3800 IF 1:1 on F11/F22(?) and setup hasn't changed. Only AGESA updates.

and


MakubeX said:


> You might be right and I thought this could be the reason but it's strange that even with temporary high voltages and loose memory timings it doesn't even post. No matter what settings I tried, it's the same behavior but then it's just fine one step down in the fclk. This kind of hard wall it's not how it normally goes if the problem is simply the quality of the chip, at least in my experience.


yeah this. it's one thing to just not get it stable and getting WHEA errors, it's another thing that it just won't POST. you would think there would be some combination that would allow it to POST but just absolutely **** the bed in Windows

and ah ok you got a b-die. That's good to know. I thought maybe it might have been something with Micron E-die because at least panni and myself have Micron e-die's and hit the wall. FWIW some other b-die havers have reported getting it stable according to this spreadsheet: Zen RAM Overclocking I dont know if that helps you at all though in copying what someone like u/kryptonic listed.


----------



## Fichte

MakubeX said:


> I'm running a 5950X on an X570 Master and I am hitting that 1867 fclk wall hard with bios f31o and f31 (latest beta).
> 
> Just installed f31j. Hopefully this will let me reach 1900 at least.


A couple of pages down the thread I described exactly the samsung issues occurring on my setup. I also run a 5950X on a X570 Master (1.2) and B-die RAM and my system won't post at 1900 while breezing through 1867 without errors/issues in Windows.

My MSI X570 Ace arrived already, so maybe tonight (10 hours from now) we will know if it's a silicone or a bios/agesa limitation. Will keep you posted, maybe it will give you peace of mind to know what's at hand.

_EDIT: As the package seems to have been dropped off at my neigbours, I wasn't able to get my hands on the board today (they weren't home all evening...). As soon as I have it here with me, I'll post my findings. Fingers crossed I manage to come across them when they're home..._


----------



## MyJules

are we done with x570 beta?? the latest posted in TT lost a letter after F31. it seems to run a bit hotter on my board X57, Elite.


----------



## panni

Efraine Rhyder said:


> I think I tried back ports and got same result. I could give it another run just to be sure, but I’m getting desperate and tired.
> 
> Need to contact gigabyte tech support and ask about this...
> 
> Probably it’s going to be easier to just buy myself new headphone setup at this point. At least I can still work.
> 
> have you tried your sound controller? I’m interested if it’s better than mine.


This is a much more generic issue if you _don't_ have DPC latency issues (use LatencyMon to find that out).

Switching the audio device will most likely not help. This is not a generic issue with Gigabyte boards, but a combination of Windows 10 > 1909 and modern setups.
You can try disabling power management on your onboard audio and USB ports, but that will most likely not help, either.

The issue is unrecognized as of yet.

Reference Reddit
Reference Microsoft


Some users have been able to alleviate the issue mostly by DDUing the NVIDIA stuff and installing the driver vanilla, without GF Experience. But it seems like this is a systemic issue since 2004.

Edit: Added Microsoft community issue link.
Edit 2: The only real solution I know of is going with an older Windows 10 version.


----------



## atm0706

Are any of you having luck with curve optimizer?

I've been seeing a lot of posts on reddit and elsewhere and a few people seem to have been getting some impressive performance gains with negative values in all core and per core settings. Like 5150mhz single core. None of the ones I've seen were using gigabyte boards though. All have been asus and msi, which I haven't been following.

I haven't bee able to exceed negative 5 all core, or all cores set to negative 5 and my best two at negative 10, which is sometimes unstable. Some people have been able to get cores 1-5 negative 10 and the rest over negative 30. Maybe chip just isn't a winner... My max single core is usually 4850-4940 in cb r20 single core test. It occasionally spikes to 5050 when theres light loads.

Relevant specs
Bios f31o
Aorus elite x570
5900x
Evga 750ga

Pbo advanced
Motherboard limits
+200mhz


----------



## zware

atm0706 said:


> Are any of you having luck with curve optimizer?
> 
> I've been seeing a lot of posts on reddit and elsewhere and a few people seem to have been getting some impressive performance gains with negative values in all core and per core settings. Like 5150mhz single core. None of the ones I've seen were using gigabyte boards though. All have been asus and msi, which I haven't been following.
> 
> I haven't bee able to exceed negative 5 all core, or all cores set to negative 5 and my best two at negative 10, which is sometimes unstable. Ae people have been able to get cores 1-5 negative 10 and the rest over negative 30. Maybe chip just isn't a winner...
> 
> Relevant specs
> Bios f31o
> Aorus elite x570
> 5900x
> Evga 750ga
> 
> Pbo advanced
> Motherboard limits
> +200mhz


I have just gave it a try: -10 on 4 best cores and -16 on the rest ... rest is same as yours:





Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd. X570 AORUS MASTER - Geekbench Browser


Benchmark results for a Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd. X570 AORUS MASTER with an AMD Ryzen 9 5950X processor.



browser.geekbench.com


----------



## MakubeX

Fichte said:


> A couple of pages down the thread I described exactly the samsung issues occurring on my setup. I also run a 5950X on a X570 Master (1.2) and B-die RAM and my system won't post at 1900 while breezing through 1867 without errors/issues in Windows.
> 
> My MSI X570 Ace arrived already, so maybe tonight (10 hours from now) we will know if it's a silicone or a bios/agesa limitation. Will keep you posted, maybe it will give you peace of mind to know what's at hand.


Thanks, that would be very very much appreciated. I was already looking at new non-Gigabyte motherboards last night.


----------



## Efraine Rhyder

panni said:


> This is a much more generic issue if you _don't_ have DPC latency issues (use LatencyMon to find that out).
> 
> Switching the audio device will most likely not help. This is not a generic issue with Gigabyte boards, but a combination of Windows 10 > 1903 and modern setups.
> You can try disabling power management on your onboard audio and USB ports, but that will most likely not help, either.
> 
> The issue is unrecognized as of yet.
> 
> Reference Reddit
> Reference Microsoft
> 
> 
> Some users have been able to alleviate the issue mostly by DDUing the NVIDIA stuff and installing the driver vanilla, without GF Experience. But it seems like this is a systemic issue since 2004.
> 
> Edit: Added Microsoft community issue link.
> Edit 2: The only real solution I know of is going with an older Windows 10 version.


I only encounter high DPC on Nvidia driver when I start games, but I haven’t noticed any noticeable problem while gaming.

and I’ve been doing DDU before and already proved its not software issue because I can hear it when power’s being sent to Jack ports (when windows loading finishes I see RGB on my KB and Mouse popping back AND a pop in my headphones). 
I don’t think it’s PSU because everything else works fine and passes all tests. No power related issue

I highly doubt it’s windows related issue, more likely bad controller on my sound card. And I highly doubt warranty will notice this issue, they’ll just restore BIOS and say that’s my OC causing this issue because reasons. And I’ll get my MoBo back in same condition.

That way I’m 100% sure using DAC/AMP device will give me better results with onboard sound off.


----------



## Efraine Rhyder

I _could potentially _try installing Windows 1909 but I’m already so pissed off with this problem don’t have any more strength to do another windows reinstall...


----------



## panni

I have the exact same issues as you, running a USB soundcard. This has started to be an issue when updating to Windows 10 2004.
I've been running this board/sound combination for over a year without any problems.

Best of luck, though. Maybe switching sound cards fixes it for you.


----------



## Efraine Rhyder

Quick update on the case:

Disabling inboard audio controller did nothing to fix the issue - I still hear this popping happening on my LG display when connected trough its jackport. Not on boot but with windows notifications and other applications.

Question now - is it safe for me to downgrade windows? Which version should I go with? Because I’m using RTX 3070 and Ryzen 5 5600X, that means I need a specific windows version to make all those chipset drivers to work properly.


----------



## MyJules

Efraine Rhyder said:


> Quick update on the case:
> 
> Disabling inboard audio controller did nothing to fix the issue - I still hear this popping happening on my LG display when connected trough its jackport. Not on boot but with windows notifications and other applications.
> 
> Question now - is it safe for me to downgrade windows? Which version should I go with? Because I’m using RTX 3070 and Ryzen 5 5600X, that means I need a specific windows version to make all those chipset drivers to work properly.


so your audio problem is not with the onboard audio but with sound from your monitor via HDMI (or DP)? then it has nothing to do with onboard audio. Check to make sure you have correct (new) audio driver with your video card manufacture and have proper sampling/format set for your monitor. if you have mismatch or say monitor have difficulty decoding, you will get bad sound.


----------



## panni

MyJules said:


> so your audio problem is not with the onboard audio but with sound from your monitor via HDMI (or DP)? then it has nothing to do with onboard audio. Check to make sure you have correct (new) audio driver with your video card manufacture and have proper sampling/format set for your monitor. if you have mismatch or say monitor have difficulty decoding, you will get bad sound.


This is a systemic/Windows issue. Doesn't matter the sound device - that is, _if_ he has the same hard-to-fix issue I've been having, which it sounds like.
Ref:

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/Windows10/comments/hbm7mj/_/gbwavch



Efraine Rhyder said:


> Which version should I go with?


AFAIK 1909 didn't have the issue.


----------



## Efraine Rhyder

MyJules said:


> so your audio problem is not with the onboard audio but with sound from your monitor via HDMI (or DP)? then it has nothing to do with onboard audio. Check to make sure you have correct (new) audio driver with your video card manufacture and have proper sampling/format set for your monitor. if you have mismatch or say monitor have difficulty decoding, you will get bad sound.


I just used DDU to uninstall Video and Sound drivers, reinstalled them back from MoBo’s manufacturer website AND STILL HAVE THIS ISSUE. It’s not drivers. It’s something else. Already told it in my first message - happens in fresh windows installation with default drivers from Microsoft.


----------



## Last-Rights

Got my 5950x running great on air


----------



## Jason_Cruze

The latest stable BIOS is nothing new, Cannot post higher FCLK, don't bother testing it.


----------



## MakubeX

Xaris said:


> I think the thing that's throwing people off is they COULD on older BIOSes. For example, panni used to run his ram at 3800 IF 1:1 on F11/F22(?) and setup hasn't changed. Only AGESA updates.
> 
> and
> 
> yeah this. it's one thing to just not get it stable and getting WHEA errors, it's another thing that it just won't POST. you would think there would be some combination that would allow it to POST but just absolutely **** the bed in Windows
> 
> and ah ok you got a b-die. That's good to know. I thought maybe it might have been something with Micron E-die because at least panni and myself have Micron e-die's and hit the wall. FWIW some other b-die havers have reported getting it stable according to this spreadsheet: Zen RAM Overclocking I dont know if that helps you at all though in copying what someone like u/kryptonic listed.


Unfortunately I had no luck mimicking u/kryptonic's settings on F31 beta nor f31j despite him having the exact same hardware as me. I played around with variants of it too, changing voltages and such but nothing worked.


----------



## Deepcuts

Last-Rights said:


> Got my 5950x running great on air


Now do a stress test of about 1 hour with that overclock and get back to us with more details on how great that air really is.
That is if it does not melt, crash, and burn before.


----------



## Netherwind

I'm getting really tired of this. The more BIOSes I try, the worse results I get. PBO hardly does anything, CO results just gets everything warm and gives some MC gains but far from what people report. All-core OC fails at 4,7GHz and I couldn't get my RAM to post at 1900FLCK with F31j. Now I tried F31o since some have said it solves some issues but my bench results are bad. Thinking about getting back to F30 which worked fine and gave me slightly better than expected results. If I do downgrade, do I have to do anything special? Or can I just use Q-Flash?


----------



## Xaris

panni said:


> This is a much more generic issue if you _don't_ have DPC latency issues (use LatencyMon to find that out).
> 
> Switching the audio device will most likely not help. This is not a generic issue with Gigabyte boards, but a combination of Windows 10 > 1909 and modern setups.
> You can try disabling power management on your onboard audio and USB ports, but that will most likely not help, either.
> 
> The issue is unrecognized as of yet.
> 
> Reference Reddit
> Reference Microsoft
> 
> 
> Some users have been able to alleviate the issue mostly by DDUing the NVIDIA stuff and installing the driver vanilla, without GF Experience. But it seems like this is a systemic issue since 2004.
> 
> Edit: Added Microsoft community issue link.
> Edit 2: The only real solution I know of is going with an older Windows 10 version.


I think the thing that’s throwing me off here is Efraine mentioned the audio problem persisted when he tried Ubuntu or some Linux thing. If it had gone away then yeah I’d be all over it being Windows problem. Maybe it has multiple roots

but this is also good to know in general.


----------



## Xaris

Netherwind said:


> I'm getting really tired of this. The more BIOSes I try, the worse results I get. PBO hardly does anything, CO results just gets everything warm and gives some MC gains but far from what people report. All-core OC fails at 4,7GHz and I couldn't get my RAM to post at 1900FLCK with F31j. Now I tried F31o since some have said it solves some issues but my bench results are bad. Thinking about getting back to F30 which worked fine and gave me slightly better than expected results. If I do downgrade, do I have to do anything special? Or can I just use Q-Flash?
> View attachment 2468770


Yes you can just re-flash it using Q-Flash. Nothing special, same as upgrading.

You do lose Curve Optimizer if you go to F30 though.


----------



## Efraine Rhyder

Xaris said:


> I think the thing that’s throwing me off here is Efraine mentioned the audio problem persisted when he tried Ubuntu or some Linux thing. If it had gone away then yeah I’d be all over it being Windows problem. Maybe it has multiple roots
> 
> but this is also good to know in general.


This is an example of crackling i have. Sometimes i can hear it when F5 browser tab, sometime when i change them, sometimes when i open one :/
Yeah, i tried booting from ubuntu USB, heard same crackling listening to music and changing volume... And since i have this even trough my display - all i can do now is try my old and pretty meh Thermaltake 1000W PSU (I heard it’s really really bad and shouldn’t be used that’s why I bought top class Corsair RM750x) and see if it fixes. If it does - well, we found a culprit then...


----------



## Dyngsur

Jason_Cruze said:


> The latest stable BIOS is nothing new, Cannot post higher FCLK, don't bother testing it.


 F31?


----------



## Efraine Rhyder

Efraine Rhyder said:


> This is an example of crackling i have. Sometimes i can hear it when F5 browser tab, sometime when i change them, sometimes when i open one :/
> Yeah, i tried booting from ubuntu USB, heard same crackling listening to music and changing volume... And since i have this even trough my display - all i can do now is try my old and pretty meh Thermaltake 1000W PSU (I heard it’s really really bad and shouldn’t be used that’s why I bought top class Corsair RM750x) and see if it fixes. If it does - well, we found a culprit then...


PSU check failed. Same issue with other PSU.
Now I’m 100% sure something’s is wrong.
I will try reinstalling old windows version if I find 1909. Preferably a USB.


----------



## MikeS3000

Netherwind said:


> I'm getting really tired of this. The more BIOSes I try, the worse results I get. PBO hardly does anything, CO results just gets everything warm and gives some MC gains but far from what people report. All-core OC fails at 4,7GHz and I couldn't get my RAM to post at 1900FLCK with F31j. Now I tried F31o since some have said it solves some issues but my bench results are bad. Thinking about getting back to F30 which worked fine and gave me slightly better than expected results. If I do downgrade, do I have to do anything special? Or can I just use Q-Flash?


Just to rule out issues, did you try running windows in safe mode and run some benches or load up windows but close resource-hogging apps and check task manager for programs with high cpu usage before running benches? Also, did you run CB20 setting priorty to high or realtime? What are your temps during single and multi-core?


----------



## Netherwind

Xaris said:


> Yes you can just re-flash it using Q-Flash. Nothing special, same as upgrading.
> 
> You do lose Curve Optimizer if you go to F30 though.


OK, thanks! I'll try to go back and see what happens.
No loss regarding CO, I can hardly use it anyway. Anything lower than -10 reboots the computer.



MikeS3000 said:


> Just to rule out issues, did you try running windows in safe mode and run some benches or load up windows but close resource-hogging apps and check task manager for programs with high cpu usage before running benches? Also, did you run CB20 setting priorty to high or realtime? What are your temps during single and multi-core?


I will do that. Also I did install some optional Windows Update packages.
CB20 prio is default, at least I haven't touched it. Temps are around 64-65C.


----------



## noshoesworld

Hi all,

I am fairly new to overclocking, have been trying to find a stable OC on Ryzen 5900X after doing some research. I've seen people getting 4.6-4.7 stable all core, but I can't seem to knack it. The closest I have come is setting x47 multiplier, 1.268 volt, LLC medium, XMP enabled and I can't remember if I left PBO on auto or disabled it. Ran Prime95 blended stress test and saw some failures. Looking for any guidance!!


----------



## Netherwind

noshoesworld said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I am fairly new to overclocking, have been trying to find a stable OC on Ryzen 5900X after doing some research. I've seen people getting 4.6-4.7 stable all core, but I can't seem to knack it. The closest I have come is setting x47 multiplier, 1.268 volt, LLC medium, XMP enabled and I can't remember if I left PBO on auto or disabled it. Ran Prime95 blended stress test and saw some failures. Looking for any guidance!!


1.268v seems really low for 4700GHz. The few all-core tests I've read featured around 1.33v to get 4700MHz. I personally cannot achieve such an OC since the computer restarts once I try anything heavier than CPU-Z.


----------



## noshoesworld

Netherwind said:


> 1.268v seems really low for 4700GHz. The few all-core tests I've read featured around 1.33v to get 4700MHz. I personally cannot achieve such an OC since the computer restarts once I try anything heavier than CPU-Z.


My thing with that is that 1.268 seems to = a much higher voltage sometimes, but maybe I had my LLC configured incorrectly before? Sould I be shooting for a lower frequency all core OC?


----------



## Xaris

noshoesworld said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I am fairly new to overclocking, have been trying to find a stable OC on Ryzen 5900X after doing some research. I've seen people getting 4.6-4.7 stable all core, but I can't seem to knack it. The closest I have come is setting x47 multiplier, 1.268 volt, LLC medium, XMP enabled and I can't remember if I left PBO on auto or disabled it. Ran Prime95 blended stress test and saw some failures. Looking for any guidance!!


I would generally not bother touching cpu multiplier and voltage these days. Just use PBO with +200 mhz offset and CO


http://imgur.com/FC58fu8




http://imgur.com/kZhXfIy


----------



## noshoesworld

Xaris said:


> I would generally not bother touching cpu multiplier and voltage these days. Just use PBO with +200 mhz offset and CO
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/FC58fu8
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/kZhXfIy


Thanks, will give this a try! Had some issues using the PBO manual settings but perhaps that is just the BIOS version I'm in.


----------



## noshoesworld

Xaris said:


> I would generally not bother touching cpu multiplier and voltage these days. Just use PBO with +200 mhz offset and CO
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/FC58fu8
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/kZhXfIy


Just tried this, advanced PBO settings still causing reboot! not entirely sure why.


----------



## dr.Rafi

atm0706 said:


> Are any of you having luck with curve optimizer?
> 
> I've been seeing a lot of posts on reddit and elsewhere and a few people seem to have been getting some impressive performance gains with negative values in all core and per core settings. Like 5150mhz single core. None of the ones I've seen were using gigabyte boards though. All have been asus and msi, which I haven't been following.
> 
> I haven't bee able to exceed negative 5 all core, or all cores set to negative 5 and my best two at negative 10, which is sometimes unstable. Some people have been able to get cores 1-5 negative 10 and the rest over negative 30. Maybe chip just isn't a winner... My max single core is usually 4850-4940 in cb r20 single core test. It occasionally spikes to 5050 when theres light loads.
> 
> Relevant specs
> Bios f31o
> Aorus elite x570
> 5900x
> Evga 750ga
> 
> Pbo advanced
> Motherboard limits
> +200mhz


f 31K my friend and use less minus on best cores 1 to 5 and more on rest , and put LLc on cpu and soc BOTH to medium or more untill you get stability, and try to copy VDDP VDDGs and SOC values from someone have similar CPU AND ram , bet for me VDDP 950, IOD 1050,ccd 1000, sov 1150. good luck.


----------



## kazukun

This is an RX550 card, but SAM is enabled.


----------



## dr.Rafi

zware said:


> I have just gave it a try: -10 on 4 best cores and -16 on the rest ... rest is same as yours:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd. X570 AORUS MASTER - Geekbench Browser
> 
> 
> Benchmark results for a Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd. X570 AORUS MASTER with an AMD Ryzen 9 5950X processor.
> 
> 
> 
> browser.geekbench.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2468745


C state disabled


----------



## dr.Rafi

MakubeX said:


> Thanks, that would be very very much appreciated. I was already looking at new non-Gigabyte motherboards last night. [emoji28]


another great option i replaced my master with asus x570 strix i itx motherboard, it is a tiny devil.


----------



## dr.Rafi

Last-Rights said:


> Got my 5950x running great on air
> View attachment 2468765


Please list all your setting details iam really 😍with you results


----------



## dr.Rafi

kazukun said:


> This is an RX550 card, but SAM is enabled.
> View attachment 2468839


where do you got you zen timing latest version from?


----------



## MakubeX

So, in addition to the hard 1867 FCLK wall issue, I ran into another annoying issue. Anyone else experience this? On a "Per CCX" OC only half of my cores are getting affected and set to the speed I chose. All Core OC and PBO affect all cores just fine but, as you can see in the attached image, Per CCX only boosts half of the cores.










No issues before on the same board with an 3900XT with FCLK of 1900 on a F2X bios but, since upgrading to an 5950X and the F31x bios... oh boy.


----------



## Xaris

noshoesworld said:


> Just tried this, advanced PBO settings still causing reboot! not entirely sure why.


Is it possibly a ram/XMP stability problem? Or a vdroop stability? Have you tried raising LLC CPU/VSOC to High?

Is there any particular rhyme or reason to when it's rebooting? I know when I had poor DRAM stability it would automatically restart occasionally. Seems likely that with XMP you might not be getting enough DRAM+VSOC+VDDP+VDDG voltage because XMP doesn't adjust voltages and F3#x bioses seem to require some more voltage for stability.

I want you to turn XMP off and let me know if you're still getting random reboots. If you are, it's probably not a CPU stability problem.


----------



## noshoesworld

Xaris said:


> Is it possibly a ram/XMP stability problem? Or a vdroop stability? Have you tried raising LLC CPU/VSOC to High?
> 
> Is there any particular rhyme or reason to when it's rebooting? I know when I had poor DRAM stability it would automatically restart occasionally. Seems likely that with XMP you might not be getting enough DRAM+VSOC+VDDP+VDDG voltage because XMP doesn't adjust voltages and F3#x bioses seem to require some more voltage for stability.


I haven't adjusted LLC settings while using PBO, could be that! Did a little more digging and it seems that the PBO advanced setting that causes the reboot to happen is the +200 boost. It happens right before Windows login screen.


----------



## noshoesworld

Xaris said:


> Is it possibly a ram/XMP stability problem? Or a vdroop stability? Have you tried raising LLC CPU/VSOC to High?
> 
> Is there any particular rhyme or reason to when it's rebooting? I know when I had poor DRAM stability it would automatically restart occasionally. Seems likely that with XMP you might not be getting enough DRAM+VSOC+VDDP+VDDG voltage because XMP doesn't adjust voltages and F3#x bioses seem to require some more voltage for stability.
> 
> I want you to turn XMP off and let me know if you're still getting random reboots. If you are, it's probably not a CPU stability problem.


Update: adjusting LLC to High let me boot into windows, but did BSOD - how would I go about adjusting those voltages safely? _and_ turning off XMP does not stop the crash at boot.


----------



## kazukun

dr.Rafi said:


> where do you got you zen timing latest version from?








beta - Google Drive







drive.google.com


----------



## Xaris

noshoesworld said:


> Update: adjusting LLC to High let me boot into windows, but did BSOD - how would I go about adjusting those voltages safely?


Do you still get BSODs with XMP off?


----------



## noshoesworld

Xaris said:


> Do you still get BSODs with XMP off?


yes, unfortunately! this indicates a RAM stability issue?


----------



## Xaris

noshoesworld said:


> yes, unfortunately! this indicates a RAM stability issue?


Nah could just be the PBO is pushing too much for the sillicon lottery, or cooling, or something else. Feel free to turn it back on. I just wanted to isolate it as a potential source of problems because XMP Settings aren't great for Ryzen, it's really best for Intel stuff so it's good to test if there's stability with it off as well. Does PBO with +150 mhz offset crash it? Also hows the temperatures?

Can you post your Tweaker Settings + Advanced CPU Settings and your AMD OC Settings?


----------



## noshoesworld

Xaris said:


> Nah could just be the PBO is pushing too much for the sillicon lottery, or cooling, or something else. Feel free to turn it back on. I just wanted to isolate it as a potential source of problems because XMP Settings aren't great for Ryzen, it's really best for Intel stuff so it's good to test if there's stability with it off as well. Does PBO with +150 mhz offset crash it? Also hows the temperatures?
> 
> Can you post your Tweaker Settings + Advanced CPU Settings and your AMD OC Settings?


Which AMD OC settings do you want to see? My PBO is set to advanced, motherboard, 1x scalar, +150 now ( still crashing) no curve adjustments except for LLC High, temp limit 90. PBO through Ryzen Master seems to work fine, temps acceptable as well.


----------



## Xaris

noshoesworld said:


> Which AMD OC settings do you want to see? My PBO is set to advanced, motherboard, 1x scalar, +150 now ( still crashing) no curve adjustments except for LLC High, temp limit 90. PBO through Ryzen Master seems to work fine, temps acceptable as well.


Hmm, looks fine. Does +100 mhz still crash? I'm on a 5600x and it's been fine with +200, but maybe the 5950x doesn't like it because it has 2 CCDXs

A could things you could try
Tweaker:

Spread Spectrum Control -> Disable
CPU Clock Control -> Set to 100.00
DRAM Voltage: Can up to 1.35V very safely

Under Advanced CPU:

Global C-state Control = Enabled
Power Supply Idle Control = Low Current Idle
CPPC = Enabled
CPPC Preferred Cores = Enabled
AMD Cool'n'Quiet = Enabled
PPC Adjustment = PState 0
Under AMD OC Settings:

Set VSOC Voltage to 1050 mV (1.05 V)
Set VDDP to to 950 mV
Set VDDG IOD to 1000 mV
Set VDDG CCD to 900 mV (may need to go to 950mV as a final check)

See if that does anything.

Can also try leaving the PBO Limits from Motherboard -> Auto or set them to Manual but it hsouldn't be a problem. I personally found changing those didnt' seem to do much but worth a shot.


----------



## Dyngsur

Someone tested the new F31 bios? I mean so it work with Dram stability, can boot with FCLK 1900 etc etc..


----------



## robcom

Hi, just wondering what is the stock settings for fclk?
Just rebooted when underload received a whea logger error. Event id 18

edit: just wondering if 1800 is the stock settings for fclk? Maybe something went wrong when I messed with xmp

stock settings and xmp disabled. Still at bios f31e

Is it possible that I have faulty hardware?

I do get whea errors when xmp is enabled,
I managed to run my system stable on stock settings. But then I did try to mess with xmp again after trying my luck to run my ram on advertised speeds, I reverted back to stock settings, and I still get whea error and hard reboot.

ryzen 9 3900x
Gskill 2x16 f4-3600c18d-32gvk
aorus master rev1.2


----------



## Xaris

robcom said:


> Hi, just wondering what is the stock settings for fclk?
> Just rebooted when underload received a whea logger error. Event id 18
> 
> edit: just wondering if 1800 is the stock settings for fclk? Maybe something went wrong when I messed with xmp
> 
> stock settings and xmp disabled. Still at bios f31e
> 
> Is it possible that I have faulty hardware?
> 
> I do get whea errors when xmp is enabled,
> I managed to run my system stable on stock settings. But then I did try to mess with xmp again after trying my luck to run my ram on advertised speeds, I reverted back to stock settings, and I still get whea error and hard reboot.
> 
> ryzen 9 3900x
> Gskill 2x16 f4-3600c18d-32gvk
> aorus master rev1.2


Stock is something low, like 1439 without XMP (i think memory defaults to 2877, so half that)

I would say do a revert to Optimized Defaults Settings button, or flash it to f31j/k/o, and leave it all stock or even downclock the FCLK to 1500 and see if it goes away. If it's fixed, great, then you know it's XMP causing the problem because it's not providing enough voltage and F3# bios's seem to require more dram/vsoc/vddp/vddg voltage to stay stable wtih XMP enabled.

XMP is not great because it doesn't adjust voltages and sometimes doesn't adjust FCLK as well.


----------



## robcom

Xaris said:


> Stock is something low, like 1417 without XMP (i think memory defaults to 2877)
> 
> I would say do a revert to Optimized Defaults Settings button, or flash it to f31j/k/o, and leave it all stock and see if it goes away. If it's fixed, great, then you know it's XMP causing the problem because it's not providing enough voltage and F3# bios's seem to require more dram/vsoc/vddp/vddg voltage to stay stable wtih XMP enabled.
> 
> XMP is not great because it doesn't adjust voltages and sometimes doesn't adjust FCLK as well.



I see, many thanks! 

i remember seeing FCLK at 1800 when I disabled xmp 

I did revert back to optimized defaults. 

hope that it won't restart again. 

I was thinking of going back to f11 or f22, should I update to 31o?


----------



## Xaris

robcom said:


> I see, many thanks!
> 
> i remember seeing FCLK at 1800 when I disabled xmp
> 
> I did revert back to optimized defaults.
> 
> hope that it won't restart again.
> 
> I was thinking of going back to f11 or f22, should I update to 31o?


Are you on Zen2 (3xxx) or Zen3 (5xxx)? If you're on Zen2, yeah go ahead and go back to F11. It's been a fan favorite of this thread. If you're on Zen3, you have to use the latest one because it's not supported.

If you want to run XMP on F3X, I would say change your DRAM Voltage under Tweaker to 1.4V and then under AMD OC set VSOC to 1100mV; VDDP to 1000mV; VDDG_CCD to 950mV and VDDG_IOD to 1050mV, and see if that's stable. If it's stable, feel free to drop all those in 50mV increments until it no longer stable. Or just leave them because they're safe voltags so it doesn't matter much but it's always nice to figure out the minimum you need anyways, even out of scientific curiosity more than anything else.


----------



## robcom

Xaris said:


> Are you on Zen2 or Zen3? If you're on Zen2, yeah go ahead and go back to F11. If you're on Zen3, you have to use the latest one.
> 
> If you want to run XMP on F3X, I would say change your DRAM Voltage under Tweaker to 1.4V and then under AMD OC set VSOC to 1100mV; VDDP to 1000mV; VDDG_CCD to 950mV and VDDG_IOD to 1050mV, and see if that's stable.


okay thank you very much! 

I'm on zen 2, Will go back to f11 

hope that it's much stable.


----------



## Xaris

robcom said:


> okay thank you very much!
> 
> I'm on zen 2, Will go back to f11
> 
> hope that it's much stable.


Probably a good idea. The only reason to run a newer one would be if you have plans to get a Zen3 at some point. Let us know how it goes


----------



## Nicked_Wicked

Dyngsur said:


> Someone tested the new F31 bios? I mean so it work with Dram stability, can boot with FCLK 1900 etc etc..


Quite solid here, not much different from F31o it seems.


----------



## Dyngsur

Nicked_Wicked said:


> Quite solid here, not much different from F31o it seems.


Well Imo F31O was crap, but gonna try the bios when I have time, F31K Has been the best so far.


----------



## BTTB

Dyngsur said:


> Well Imo F31O was crap, but gonna try the bios when I have time, F31K Has been the best so far.


Been watching this thread intently, not because I'm overclocking, but to see any issues you guys might be having with the X570 Master.
Its a finicky board at best.
I tried F31o, was fine for a day or so, then windows wouldn't see my 2nd NVMe drive for some reason?
On F31k now and OK so far.

For non-tinkerers like myself, we are looking for an easy definite guide all nicely wrapped up in one place to view and implement, not spread across 660 pages of threads. I'm lost with some of the settings I read here. Must be lots of fun for you guys, will get to it one day.

If someone could resolve my windows sleep state issue I would be most grateful, as since I installed my new Raid Card in PCIe slot 2 (fans in the way of slot 3) my PC goes to sleep OK but when it wakes I will get a Power State Failure after a minute or two and the PC will reboot.
I'm pretty sure its the Raid Card. The card has 4 drives attached in RAID 10, basically seen as one drive in windows.


----------



## ManniX-ITA

Got my 5950x and seems I was pretty lucky with silicon lottery:










Up to 2067 MHz IF easy 

Unfortunately my Master is awful, have to wait for the Unify-X.
It can't run my B-Die kit above 3933 MHz.
Needs ProcODT at 30 ohm and I just can't go below that...

Last F31 BIOS for the first time can run it at 4000 MHz but only with desync.
Unfortunately also has IF locking at 1900 MHz.
They clearly forgot to kill artificially the higher IF clocks in F31k.

But I could run up to 3933 MHz insync with F31K and it rocks:










Unfortunately F31k is dropping WHEA errors like crazy and the CO is not working at all, random reboots.
Now I'm on F31 waiting for a better BIOS or for the Unify-X to come in.

I'm also testing CO but I'm still using an air cooler so it's heavily thermally constrained.
Ended up with -10 on best cores (1,4) and core 0, all else at -15.
Even at -20 got sporadic reboots.

The limits are pretty weird, but I'm thermally constrained there as well; motherboard limits seems to work better.
Issue seems to be EDC; at 215A is more balanced, going to 230A improves a bit single thread but it's worse for multi thread.
Above that it just drops significantly.

The memory controller has still some problems:










These block transfer types should be higher than that:

16x 64kB Blocks Bandwidth : 256.36GB/s
8x 256kB Blocks Bandwidth : 300.32GB/s

But in general is quite ok:










Good cores are boosting up to almost 5 GHz and peaking at 5.10-5.15 GHz:



















Pretty good also at 3800 MHz:


----------



## Kha

ManniX-ITA said:


> Good cores are boosting up to almost 5 GHz and peaking at 5.10-5.15 GHz:


Thats your +200 offset limit. The Unify-X will go higher.


----------



## ManniX-ITA

Kha said:


> Thats your +200 offset limit. The Unify-X will go higher.


That's my hope 
But I'll still be very limited on the cooling side.


----------



## Kha

ManniX-ITA said:


> That's my hope
> But I'll still be very limited on the cooling side.


With 16 cores, I guess that's normal lol. Grats for the good hand you got there


----------



## Waltc

BTTB said:


> Been watching this thread intently, not because I'm overclocking, but to see any issues you guys might be having with the X570 Master.
> Its a finicky board at best.
> I tried F31o, was fine for a day or so, then windows wouldn't see my 2nd NVMe drive for some reason?
> On F31k now and OK so far.
> 
> For non-tinkerers like myself, we are looking for an easy definite guide all nicely wrapped up in one place to view and implement, not spread across 660 pages of threads. I'm lost with some of the settings I read here. Must be lots of fun for you guys, will get to it one day.
> 
> If someone could resolve my windows sleep state issue I would be most grateful, as since I installed my new Raid Card in PCIe slot 2 (fans in the way of slot 3) my PC goes to sleep OK but when it wakes I will get a Power State Failure after a minute or two and the PC will reboot.
> I'm pretty sure its the Raid Card. The card has 4 drives attached in RAID 10, basically seen as one drive in windows.


Good news is the F31 (non-beta-finally) bios is out--and running great here.

Been running the x570 Master for the past 17 months and all I can say about the board is that it just keeps on getting better!... I scratch my head when people say it's "terrible" and so on--usually it's just fretting because someone can't get that extra 100MHz or so in an overclock or in IF. The important thing about overclocking Ryzen today is simply to understand that overclocking isn't guaranteed by the maker of any motherboard or CPU. They only guarantee stock-clocked performance--it's always been that way. Anything else beyond that is literally pot luck and YMMV. AMD's official CPU mem controller support of XMP ends at 3733MHz, which I've been happily running for many months across every bios, beta or otherwise, that GB has published, without difficulty, with the standard IF for 3733Mhz of 1867MHz in coupled mode, of course. There are "guides" for overclocking plastered all over the Internet--just be aware that they _might not_ work for you. Just do a Bing/Duck search for "Zen2 overclocking guides"--lots of videos on the subject, as well.

As to NVMe support, check out my sig--I run a PCIe4 NVMe drive in the top/first NVMe slot; a PCIe3 960 EVO 250GB in the second slot--I don't use the third half-sized slot (M2C per the Master manual.) I've never seen an instance in which any NVMe drive fails to appear under Windows--although I'm not sure if you mean it doesn't show up in the bios, or it doesn't show up under your OS. If it shows in Win10 it means your bios is supporting it. If Windows doesn't see it--the first thing you might look at is *turning off fastboot* in Windows and in your bios if both are on. That seems to fix the issue for most people. Second suggestion: if Win10 can't see a drive, simply reboot--this can happen if the system is booting so fast that one of your drives didn't initialize on the first boot.

As to your sleep issues, years ago after discovering that sleep mode involves not only the motherboard but also the device drivers in the system (GPU, RAID controllers, etc.), I was no longer mystified by the problems I had with sleep myself way back then. So, I disabled sleep entirely, and have done so, ever since. Back then, way before SSD's, sleep was great if you could get it to work reliably, because cold boot could take 90-120 seconds _or longer,_ depending on your type of platter boot drive. Today I cold boot in 8-10 seconds with the 980 Pro, and 10-12 seconds when I was using the PCIe3 960 EVO as my boot drive. Basically, my personal credo with sleep is if it causes me problems it gets disabled. Today I disable it always. You can still blank your monitor every so often--even if you've turned off sleep.

Last, what RAID card did you buy? I might want to mess with it again sometime... I would do it the way you have done it--with a dedicated controller. I ran RAID 0 for years without a problem, but used a dedicated controller then, too. Hope some of this helps... EDIT: saw your RAID controller in your SIG...


----------



## ManniX-ITA

BTTB said:


> Been watching this thread intently, not because I'm overclocking, but to see any issues you guys might be having with the X570 Master.
> Its a finicky board at best.
> I tried F31o, was fine for a day or so, then windows wouldn't see my 2nd NVMe drive for some reason?
> On F31k now and OK so far.
> 
> For non-tinkerers like myself, we are looking for an easy definite guide all nicely wrapped up in one place to view and implement, not spread across 660 pages of threads. I'm lost with some of the settings I read here. Must be lots of fun for you guys, will get to it one day.
> 
> If someone could resolve my windows sleep state issue I would be most grateful, as since I installed my new Raid Card in PCIe slot 2 (fans in the way of slot 3) my PC goes to sleep OK but when it wakes I will get a Power State Failure after a minute or two and the PC will reboot.
> I'm pretty sure its the Raid Card. The card has 4 drives attached in RAID 10, basically seen as one drive in windows.


There could be so much that can go wrong....
Do you have Global C States enabled or disabled?
Which Power Plan are you using?
Have you updated the Realtek Ethernet driver?
Have you disabled the "allow the device to be powered off" for each and every USB device?
Have you enabled ErP in the Settings menu?
Have you set in Advanced CPU for Power Supply Idle Control "Typical current load"?


----------



## Spectre73

Waltc said:


> Good news is the F31 (non-beta-finally) bios is out--and running great here.
> 
> Been running the x570 Master for the past 17 months and all I can say about the board is that it just keeps on getting better!... I scratch my head when people say it's "terrible" and so on--usually it's just fretting because someone can't get that extra 100MHz or so in an overclock or in IF. The important thing about overclocking Ryzen today is simply to understand that overclocking isn't guaranteed by the maker of any motherboard or CPU. They only guarantee stock-clocked performance--it's always been that way. Anything else beyond that is literally pot luck and YMMV. AMD's official CPU mem controller support of XMP ends at 3733MHz, which I've been happily running for many months across every bios, beta or otherwise, that GB has published, without difficulty, with the standard IF for 3733Mhz of 1867MHz in coupled mode, of course. There are "guides" for overclocking plastered all over the Internet--just be aware that they _might not_ work for you. Just do a Bing/Duck search for "Zen2 overclocking guides"--lots of videos on the subject, as well.
> 
> As to NVMe support, check out my sig--I run a PCIe4 NVMe drive in the top/first NVMe slot; a PCIe3 960 EVO 250GB in the second slot--I don't use the third half-sized slot (M2C per the Master manual.) I've never seen an instance in which any NVMe drive fails to appear under Windows--although I'm not sure if you mean it doesn't show up in the bios, or it doesn't show up under your OS. If it shows in Win10 it means your bios is supporting it. If Windows doesn't see it--the first thing you might look at is *turning off fastboot* in Windows and in your bios if both are on. That seems to fix the issue for most people. Second suggestion: if Win10 can't see a drive, simply reboot--this can happen if the system is booting so fast that one of your drives didn't initialize on the first boot.
> 
> As to your sleep issues, years ago after discovering that sleep mode involves not only the motherboard but also the device drivers in the system (GPU, RAID controllers, etc.), I was no longer mystified by the problems I had with sleep myself way back then. So, I disabled sleep entirely, and have done so, ever since. Back then, way before SSD's, sleep was great if you could get it to work reliably, because cold boot could take 90-120 seconds _or longer,_ depending on your type of platter boot drive. Today I cold boot in 8-10 seconds with the 980 Pro, and 10-12 seconds when I was using the PCIe3 960 EVO as my boot drive. Basically, my personal credo with sleep is if it causes me problems it gets disabled. Today I disable it always. You can still blank your monitor every so often--even if you've turned off sleep.
> 
> Last, what RAID card did you buy? I might want to mess with it again sometime... I would do it the way you have done it--with a dedicated controller. I ran RAID 0 for years without a problem, but used a dedicated controller then, too. Hope some of this helps... EDIT: saw your RAID controller in your SIG...


I had exactly the same thoughts before I bought a 5800x. Today I messed the whole day with bios revision to get rid of blue screens (WHEA hardware errros). I did even use very mild settings (3600 RAM) but the system kept crashing with F31o and F31 (final, from tweaktown). 
Only after switching back to F31k was I able to get rid of the bluescreen - at least at 3600 MHz. After many hours of "stressful" testing I am - at least for today - not in the mood to try 3800/1900. And I will probably get WHEA errors or bluescreens again...
So no, it is not error free, at least not at the bleeding edge, but I still consider it a good board, for ZEN 2.


----------



## nievz

I had problems with sleep on my Master. I tried disabling the realtek and a bunch of other things. The only thing that resolved the issue is when I swapped the 3700x with the 5800x 😄


----------



## MakubeX

Waltc said:


> Good news is the F31 (non-beta-finally) bios is out--and running great here.
> 
> Been running the x570 Master for the past 17 months and all I can say about the board is that it just keeps on getting better!... I scratch my head when people say it's "terrible" and so on--usually it's just fretting because someone can't get that extra 100MHz or so in an overclock or in IF. The important thing about overclocking Ryzen today is simply to understand that overclocking isn't guaranteed by the maker of any motherboard or CPU. They only guarantee stock-clocked performance--it's always been that way. Anything else beyond that is literally pot luck and YMMV. AMD's official CPU mem controller support of XMP ends at 3733MHz, which I've been happily running for many months across every bios, beta or otherwise, that GB has published, without difficulty, with the standard IF for 3733Mhz of 1867MHz in coupled mode, of course. There are "guides" for overclocking plastered all over the Internet--just be aware that they _might not_ work for you. Just do a Bing/Duck search for "Zen2 overclocking guides"--lots of videos on the subject, as well.
> 
> As to NVMe support, check out my sig--I run a PCIe4 NVMe drive in the top/first NVMe slot; a PCIe3 960 EVO 250GB in the second slot--I don't use the third half-sized slot (M2C per the Master manual.) I've never seen an instance in which any NVMe drive fails to appear under Windows--although I'm not sure if you mean it doesn't show up in the bios, or it doesn't show up under your OS. If it shows in Win10 it means your bios is supporting it. If Windows doesn't see it--the first thing you might look at is *turning off fastboot* in Windows and in your bios if both are on. That seems to fix the issue for most people. Second suggestion: if Win10 can't see a drive, simply reboot--this can happen if the system is booting so fast that one of your drives didn't initialize on the first boot.
> 
> As to your sleep issues, years ago after discovering that sleep mode involves not only the motherboard but also the device drivers in the system (GPU, RAID controllers, etc.), I was no longer mystified by the problems I had with sleep myself way back then. So, I disabled sleep entirely, and have done so, ever since. Back then, way before SSD's, sleep was great if you could get it to work reliably, because cold boot could take 90-120 seconds _or longer,_ depending on your type of platter boot drive. Today I cold boot in 8-10 seconds with the 980 Pro, and 10-12 seconds when I was using the PCIe3 960 EVO as my boot drive. Basically, my personal credo with sleep is if it causes me problems it gets disabled. Today I disable it always. You can still blank your monitor every so often--even if you've turned off sleep.
> 
> Last, what RAID card did you buy? I might want to mess with it again sometime... I would do it the way you have done it--with a dedicated controller. I ran RAID 0 for years without a problem, but used a dedicated controller then, too. Hope some of this helps... EDIT: saw your RAID controller in your SIG...


Oh, that's not beta? I thought it was since it's not in the official motherboard support page yet. Good to know. I tried that bios and it didn't help with my issues. My issues are certainly not simply that I can't get "that extra 100MHz". If you see my post here, Per CCX clock settings is broken.


----------



## Xaris

BTTB said:


> Been watching this thread intently, not because I'm overclocking, but to see any issues you guys might be having with the X570 Master.
> Its a finicky board at best.
> I tried F31o, was fine for a day or so, then windows wouldn't see my 2nd NVMe drive for some reason?
> On F31k now and OK so far.
> 
> For non-tinkerers like myself, we are looking for an easy definite guide all nicely wrapped up in one place to view and implement, not spread across 660 pages of threads. I'm lost with some of the settings I read here. Must be lots of fun for you guys, will get to it one day.
> 
> If someone could resolve my windows sleep state issue I would be most grateful, as since I installed my new Raid Card in PCIe slot 2 (fans in the way of slot 3) my PC goes to sleep OK but when it wakes I will get a Power State Failure after a minute or two and the PC will reboot.
> I'm pretty sure its the Raid Card. The card has 4 drives attached in RAID 10, basically seen as one drive in windows.


tbf we're on an overclocking forum. For non-tinkerers honestly just running "Optimized Defaults" + 1usmus Ryzen Power Plan settings is probably about the most anyone will need to do and will be running smooth as butter for 99% of people. I'm not sure there's much to Guide about. These days Defaults and basic Ryzen Master PBO settings will get most people most everything they need. It's really about eeking out that extra 10% of gaming performance or what not and seeing limits of silicon lottery that's just interesting on a tinkering level. We're also in a state of some really early janky BIOS releases so there's a lot of discourse about if something's working better or not. Something can work one day and not the next.

Honestly sleep is such a disaster with so many variables that it's hard to say. I gave sleep a shot a couple weeks ago and it would sleep for 10 seconds and then wake itself up and BSOD. Turns out this was a Nvidia GPU problem with custom fan curves that they fixed with drivers. I still just don't use it because with CPU and GPU settings they run at minimal power and I'll just turn my monitor off if I need to or shut it down. It'll be way too hard to get it to work and even then there's no guarantee Windows will be 100% happy when it comes out of sleep as well, often that induces bugs into the running session. Now throw RAID in there and oooh boy, it's already a very complex and delicate system right there and maybe Windows doesn't like that going to sleep. Mannita-X's suggestions are about the best I can think of there.


----------



## atm0706

So I have had a bit more luck dialing in negative curve optimizer settings on f31o with my 5900x on an Aorus Elite X570.
Before, I couldn't get stability passed an all core of -7. All core is definitely not the way to go if using curve optimizer.

My best cores are 3 and 4. I have cores 0-2 set to -15, cores 3-4 set to -10, and cores 5-11 set to -30. So far so good with these settings. I think the key is dialing in the weaker cores first, and then dialing in the better ones after that. I have vcore llc set to high, and soc llc set to normal.

I have run cinebench r20 multiple times without issue, and aida64 also works, though runs really really hot. Too hot actually. After 5 minutes tdie was exceeding 92c, and clocks were holding at ~4.6 all core. I have pbo thermal throttle limit on auto, which I thought was 90c... Even though amd says 90c is fine, it still feels way too hot imo. I have some liquid metal I am going to use instead of mx4 paste and see if it makes much difference. Buildzoid used it on his 3950x and dropped temps by about 8-9c. Just worried about warranty since it will remove the laser etching. I'm using an EVGA CLC 240. I could probably benefit from a larger radiator, but I already had this one from when I was using an R5 3600.

What are you guys using for PBO limits? I have mine set to motherboard. This definitely gives me the best performance so far, but also has the highest temps. I am wondering if slightly lower manual numbers will net the same performance, at a lower temp.

Also, I am running 4x8 crucial ballistix elite 3600 cl16 but OC to 3800mhz with the xmp timings, and IF at 1900mhz. 2000mhz IF crashed the first time I tried it, but I also just set ram speed to 4000 without loosening timings so that may have been why. As much as I enjoy messing around with settings to try and squeeze out more performance, I am getting to the point where I just want to be done with it.


----------



## Xaris

atm0706 said:


> So I have had a bit more luck dialing in negative curve optimizer settings on f31o with my 5900x on an Aorus Elite X570.
> Before, I couldn't get stability passed an all core of -7. All core is definitely not the way to go if using curve optimizer.
> 
> My best cores are 3 and 4. I have cores 0-2 set to -15, cores 3-4 set to -10, and cores 5-11 set to -30. So far so good with these settings. I think the key is dialing in the weaker cores first, and then dialing in the better ones after that. I have vcore llc set to high, and soc llc set to normal.
> 
> I have run cinebench r20 multiple times without issue, and aida64 also works, though runs really really hot. Too hot actually. After 5 minutes tdie was exceeding 92c, and clocks were holding at ~4.6 all core. I have pbo thermal throttle limit on auto, which I thought was 90c... Even though amd says 90c is fine, it still feels way too hot imo. I have some liquid metal I am going to use instead of mx4 paste and see if it makes much difference. Buildzoid used it on his 3950x and dropped temps by about 8-9c. Just worried about warranty since it will remove the laser etching. I'm using an EVGA CLC 240. I could probably benefit from a larger radiator, but I already had this one from when I was using an R5 3600.
> 
> What are you guys using for PBO limits? I have mine set to motherboard. This definitely gives me the best performance so far, but also has the highest temps. I am wondering if slightly lower manual numbers will net the same performance, at a lower temp.
> 
> Also, I am running 4x8 crucial ballistix elite 3600 cl16 but OC to 3800mhz with the xmp timings, and IF at 1900mhz. 2000mhz IF crashed the first time I tried it, but I also just set ram speed to 4000 without lowering timings so that may have been why. As much as I enjoy messing around with settings to try and squeeze out more performance, I am getting to the point where I just want to be done with it.


Yeah you don't want to use a negative to all-cores, it defeats the purpose of optimizing your power budget which is where CO shines.

That's pretty similar to what I'm using on a 5600x. That is LLCs High, Motherboard Limits, +200mhz offset, -10 to best cores (0 & 5) and -16 to rest of the cores (I could probably go lower on this honestly I haven't tried). I'm using Aircooling with a Scythe FUMA2 + Grizzley paste and peak around 79-82c. Hows your case air flow? I've got 2 noctua front fans, 2 generic upper fans, and generic 240mm fan on the back.

That said, a 5600x is of course going to generate quite a lot less heat than a 5900x because it only has 1CCDX/6 cores with a TPD of like 65W compared to like 105W on the 5900x. That's probably why most Gaming benchmarks have the 5600x coming ontop beating even 5950x most of the time because of thermal performance is favorable more for a 5600x than a 5900x and most gaming doesn't use multi-threading very well. So... it could just be yeah that's how hot it's going to get with a 5900x. You could TRY improving case flow and using a bigger radiator-cooling (like the FUMA2) with a better paste job, but I would temper your expectations. You could also try dropping your PBO offset a little bit. I wouldn't be surprised that if I popped a 5900x into my mobo that i'd be reaching similar temps.

I tried using Manual Limits and honestly noticed nearly zero difference. But yeah you can try lower manual limits. I think what Mannita-X suggested is use HWINFO and look what your maximum-used PPT, TDC, and EDC numbers and then divide that by 60% to 80%.


----------



## Xaris

One interesting observation is the only people who've broken the 1867mhz wall have a 5900 or 5950x. I haven't seen many with 1CCX chips (56/5800x)s break that with consistency. The few entries on the spreadsheet that claim to have done so are all mostly on ASRock, exclusively all of them are 2X single-rank ram (no 2x dual or 4xSR) and often have pretty high DRAM voltage (1.45V to 1.5V) or just seem kind of suspect all around. Note a single GIGABYTE on that list.

Has anyone with a Zen3 1CCX chip tried 1.5V on the DRAM when going for 3800 @ 1:1 on F31?


----------



## atm0706

Xaris said:


> Yeah you don't want to use a negative to all-cores, it defeats the purpose of optimizing your power budget which is where CO shines.
> 
> That's pretty similar to what I'm using on a 5600x. That is LLCs High, Motherboard Limits, +200mhz offset, -10 to best cores (0 & 5) and -16 to rest of the cores (I could probably go lower on this honestly I haven't tried). I'm using Aircooling with a Scythe FUMA2 + Grizzley paste and peak around 79-82c. Hows your case air flow? I've got 2 noctua front fans, 2 generic upper fans, and generic 240mm fan on the back.
> 
> That said, a 5600x is of course going to generate quite a lot less heat than a 5900x because it only has 1CCDX/6 cores with a TPD of like 65W compared to like 105W on the 5900x. That's probably why most Gaming benchmarks have the 5600x coming ontop beating even 5950x most of the time because of thermal performance is favorable more for a 5600x than a 5900x and most gaming doesn't use multi-threading very well. So... it could just be yeah that's how hot it's going to get with a 5900x. You could TRY improving case flow and using a bigger radiator-cooling (like the FUMA2) with a better paste job, but I would temper your expectations. You could also try dropping your PBO offset a little bit. I wouldn't be surprised that if I popped a 5900x into my mobo that i'd be reaching similar temps.
> 
> I tried using Manual Limits and honestly noticed nearly zero difference. But yeah you can try lower manual limits. I think what Mannita-X suggested is use HWINFO and look what your maximum-used PPT, TDC, and EDC numbers and then divide that by 60% to 80%.


My case airflow is pretty good, but I'm changing it up in a couple days when my new fans arrive. It's mostly for lower noise, but performance should be the same or better. I got a 5 pack of Arctic p12s.
Right now I have a Meshify C with the EVGA clc 240 rad on the front as intake with a 3rd 120mm fan underneath. I made a shroud so the bottom most fan blows up into the case/gpu, not into the psu basement. I also have 2x 140mm noctua fans exhausting out the top, and the fractal 120mm fan that came with the case exhausting out the back. The case fans are all set to about 700rpm though for noise reasons, and the 2 evga rad fans are at 1450rpm, which are LOUD AF. Every fan will be a p12 soon, but I might leave the 2 noctua 140s in the top since they're relatively quiet.

Ill look up the post you suggested and see if it makes any difference.


----------



## atm0706

Xaris said:


> One interesting observation is the only people who've broken the 1867mhz wall have a 5900 or 5950x. I haven't seen many with 1CCX chips (56/5800x)s break that with consistency. The few entries on the spreadsheet that claim to have done so are all mostly on ASRock, exclusively all of them are 2X single-rank ram (no 2x dual or 4xSR) and often have pretty high DRAM voltage (1.45V to 1.5V) or just seem kind of suspect all around. Note a single GIGABYTE on that list.
> 
> Has anyone with a Zen3 1CCX chip tried 1.5V on the DRAM when going for 3800 @ 1:1 on F31?


My ram is 4x single rank (I think, its 4x8gb, and I'm pretty sure all 8gb dimms are sr). I'm also using 1.35v from the xmp profile, though the motherboard shows it at 1.38v on the right hand side where it shows current settings.


----------



## Xaris

atm0706 said:


> My ram is 4x single rank (I think, its 4x8gb, and I'm pretty sure all 8gb dimms are sr). I'm also using 1.35v from the xmp profile, though the motherboard shows it at 1.38v on the right hand side where it shows current settings.


that's good to know, but you also have a 2 CCX chip (5900x) too. I haven't seen any that have pulled it off with a 1 CCX on Gigabyte


----------



## atm0706

Xaris said:


> that's good to know, but you also have a 2 CCX chip (5900x) too. I haven't seen any that have pulled it off with a 1 CCX on Gigabyte


 Oh I see, I thought you meant there was no one on a gigabyte board over 1867mhz, period.


----------



## SacraficeMyGoat

Xaris said:


> One interesting observation is the only people who've broken the 1867mhz wall have a 5900 or 5950x. I haven't seen many with 1CCX chips (56/5800x)s break that with consistency. The few entries on the spreadsheet that claim to have done so are all mostly on ASRock, exclusively all of them are 2X single-rank ram (no 2x dual or 4xSR) and often have pretty high DRAM voltage (1.45V to 1.5V) or just seem kind of suspect all around. Note a single GIGABYTE on that list.
> 
> Has anyone with a Zen3 1CCX chip tried 1.5V on the DRAM when going for 3800 @ 1:1 on F31?


I've been running 3800/1900 on my 5800x and Aorus Master (rev 1.1) since I got it (about a month ago), through multiple BIOS revisions, only issue I had was on F31j. Been running it on F31n for about a week now without issues. Not a single WHEA error or anything.

Running 2x16GB Micron E Die in Dual Rank @ 1.45V. Using the same settings I was using on my 3700x (ryzen dram calc settings.)


----------



## atm0706

Kha said:


> Thats your +200 offset limit. The Unify-X will go higher.


Is this because MSI has a +500 option for autoOC? I wonder why other brands dont offer that? Even though they likely wont achieve a full +500, it'd still be nice to let it go as high as it can.


----------



## KedarWolf

ManniX-ITA said:


> Got my 5950x and seems I was pretty lucky with silicon lottery:
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2468905
> 
> 
> Up to 2067 MHz IF easy
> 
> Unfortunately my Master is awful, have to wait for the Unify-X.
> It can't run my B-Die kit above 3933 MHz.
> Needs ProcODT at 30 ohm and I just can't go below that...
> 
> Last F31 BIOS for the first time can run it at 4000 MHz but only with desync.
> Unfortunately also has IF locking at 1900 MHz.
> They clearly forgot to kill artificially the higher IF clocks in F31k.
> 
> But I could run up to 3933 MHz insync with F31K and it rocks:
> 
> 
> 
> Unfortunately F31k is dropping WHEA errors like crazy and the CO is not working at all, random reboots.
> Now I'm on F31 waiting for a better BIOS or for the Unify-X to come in.
> 
> I'm also testing CO but I'm still using an air cooler so it's heavily thermally constrained.
> Ended up with -10 on best cores (1,4) and core 0, all else at -15.
> Even at -20 got sporadic reboots.
> 
> The limits are pretty weird, but I'm thermally constrained there as well; motherboard limits seems to work better.
> Issue seems to be EDC; at 215A is more balanced, going to 230A improves a bit single thread but it's worse for multi thread.
> Above that it just drops significantly.
> 
> The memory controller has still some problems:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> These block transfer types should be higher than that:
> 
> 16x 64kB Blocks Bandwidth : 256.36GB/s
> 8x 256kB Blocks Bandwidth : 300.32GB/s
> 
> But in general is quite ok:
> 
> View attachment 2468899
> 
> 
> Good cores are boosting up to almost 5 GHz and peaking at 5.10-5.15 GHz:
> 
> View attachment 2468900
> 
> 
> View attachment 2468901
> 
> 
> Pretty good also at 3800 MHz:
> 
> View attachment 2468902
> 
> 
> View attachment 2468903
> 
> 
> View attachment 2468904


Your latency is nice but what is up with your SisSoftSandra multicore bandwidth.

I get this with my CCX overclocked 3950x.


----------



## panni

SacraficeMyGoat said:


> I've been running 3800/1900 on my 5800x and Aorus Master (rev 1.1) since I got it (about a month ago), through multiple BIOS revisions, only issue I had was on F31j. Been running it on F31n for about a week now without issues. Not a single WHEA error or anything.
> 
> Running 2x16GB Micron E Die in Dual Rank @ 1.45V. Using the same settings I was using on my 3700x (ryzen dram calc settings.)


Oh? Can you post your zentimings screenshot?

I've been having a hard wall at 1900 for every BIOS using my 5900X. Did you do anything special to achieve that?


----------



## dr.Rafi

ManniX-ITA said:


> Got my 5950x and seems I was pretty lucky with silicon lottery:
> 
> View attachment 2468905
> 
> 
> Up to 2067 MHz IF easy
> 
> Unfortunately my Master is awful, have to wait for the Unify-X.
> It can't run my B-Die kit above 3933 MHz.
> Needs ProcODT at 30 ohm and I just can't go below that...
> 
> Last F31 BIOS for the first time can run it at 4000 MHz but only with desync.
> Unfortunately also has IF locking at 1900 MHz.
> They clearly forgot to kill artificially the higher IF clocks in F31k.
> 
> But I could run up to 3933 MHz insync with F31K and it rocks:
> 
> View attachment 2468906
> 
> 
> Unfortunately F31k is dropping WHEA errors like crazy and the CO is not working at all, random reboots.
> Now I'm on F31 waiting for a better BIOS or for the Unify-X to come in.
> 
> I'm also testing CO but I'm still using an air cooler so it's heavily thermally constrained.
> Ended up with -10 on best cores (1,4) and core 0, all else at -15.
> Even at -20 got sporadic reboots.
> 
> The limits are pretty weird, but I'm thermally constrained there as well; motherboard limits seems to work better.
> Issue seems to be EDC; at 215A is more balanced, going to 230A improves a bit single thread but it's worse for multi thread.
> Above that it just drops significantly.
> 
> The memory controller has still some problems:
> 
> View attachment 2468897
> 
> 
> These block transfer types should be higher than that:
> 
> 16x 64kB Blocks Bandwidth : 256.36GB/s
> 8x 256kB Blocks Bandwidth : 300.32GB/s
> 
> But in general is quite ok:
> 
> View attachment 2468899
> 
> 
> Good cores are boosting up to almost 5 GHz and peaking at 5.10-5.15 GHz:
> 
> View attachment 2468900
> 
> 
> View attachment 2468901
> 
> 
> Pretty good also at 3800 MHz:
> 
> View attachment 2468902
> 
> 
> View attachment 2468903
> 
> 
> View attachment 2468904


To solve Weha errors, put all cores on ccd1 -15 and all cores on ccd2 -25, PBO 500ptt,235tdc, and 245 ecd, vcore offset +0.01 to +0.05 minimum that get you to stability better, all spread spectrums off, c state off, LLC high or medium on Soc and medium on Vcore cpu, + 50 on PBO frequency override, weha for me become past itest those setting on both gigabyte master ans asus strix, then you can play with minus values but best multi and single performance when you keep the whole ccd same values, as much you go with minus you need more +offset on vcore but watch carfully in hwinfo not to pass 1.5 max ,LLC increase will help with stability but will decrease your multi thread performance, because the idea is use + offset on vcore to keep any core boosting enough voltage to boost, and LLC vcore minimum so higher multithread performance , because vdroop in heavy load, those setting works on any ryzen 5000 but lower boost cpu owners can try more frequncy override in PBO depend on their silicon quality.
also any over tighting memory overclock ,will need more +offset on vcore ,but best performance is with 3800 speed.


----------



## SacraficeMyGoat

panni said:


> Oh? Can you post your zentimings screenshot?
> 
> I've been having a hard wall at 1900 for every BIOS using my 5900X. Did you do anything special to achieve that?


----------



## Xaris

SacraficeMyGoat said:


> I've been running 3800/1900 on my 5800x and Aorus Master (rev 1.1) since I got it (about a month ago), through multiple BIOS revisions, only issue I had was on F31j. Been running it on F31n for about a week now without issues. Not a single WHEA error or anything.
> 
> Running 2x16GB Micron E Die in Dual Rank @ 1.45V. Using the same settings I was using on my 3700x (ryzen dram calc settings.)


Edit: Nevermind just saw your latest post.


----------



## Xaris

Overall not too dissimilar timings from me, but your voltages (aside from DRAM V, I use 1.4v which maybe is the problem) are even lower than mine and I couldn't get it stable at 1900.

I suppose one big difference is that I've generally been using 24 ohms for ClkDrStrength instead of 60. Do you know what happens when you push your ClkDriveStrength down to 24? I wonder if that could be some sort of key. I'll try it in about an hour


----------



## panni

Weird. You're not far off my default settings. I ran my kit on _way_ lower timings on 1900 before (3700X). I can't even begin to POST on anything remote to that, synchronized (1900 or 3800 aren't a problem, synchronized is).
Feels like BIOSes without tested (older?) Micron-E XMP are just way off right now.

Yes, I'm running a 3200 kit way over spec, but that's been the case for a year now on 1.4V, and the non-POST screams "BIOS" to me.

Edit: Fingers crossed for bad AGESA. Otherwise this really is a step back.


----------



## Skorgen

Waltc said:


> Good news is the F31 (non-beta-finally) bios is out--and running great here.
> 
> Been running the x570 Master for the past 17 months and all I can say about the board is that it just keeps on getting better!... I scratch my head when people say it's "terrible" and so on--usually it's just fretting because someone can't get that extra 100MHz or so in an overclock or in IF. The important thing about overclocking Ryzen today is simply to understand that overclocking isn't guaranteed by the maker of any motherboard or CPU. They only guarantee stock-clocked performance--it's always been that way. Anything else beyond that is literally pot luck and YMMV. AMD's official CPU mem controller support of XMP ends at 3733MHz, which I've been happily running for many months across every bios, beta or otherwise, that GB has published, without difficulty, with the standard IF for 3733Mhz of 1867MHz in coupled mode, of course. There are "guides" for overclocking plastered all over the Internet--just be aware that they _might not_ work for you. Just do a Bing/Duck search for "Zen2 overclocking guides"--lots of videos on the subject, as well.
> 
> As to NVMe support, check out my sig--I run a PCIe4 NVMe drive in the top/first NVMe slot; a PCIe3 960 EVO 250GB in the second slot--I don't use the third half-sized slot (M2C per the Master manual.) I've never seen an instance in which any NVMe drive fails to appear under Windows--although I'm not sure if you mean it doesn't show up in the bios, or it doesn't show up under your OS. If it shows in Win10 it means your bios is supporting it. If Windows doesn't see it--the first thing you might look at is *turning off fastboot* in Windows and in your bios if both are on. That seems to fix the issue for most people. Second suggestion: if Win10 can't see a drive, simply reboot--this can happen if the system is booting so fast that one of your drives didn't initialize on the first boot.
> 
> As to your sleep issues, years ago after discovering that sleep mode involves not only the motherboard but also the device drivers in the system (GPU, RAID controllers, etc.), I was no longer mystified by the problems I had with sleep myself way back then. So, I disabled sleep entirely, and have done so, ever since. Back then, way before SSD's, sleep was great if you could get it to work reliably, because cold boot could take 90-120 seconds _or longer,_ depending on your type of platter boot drive. Today I cold boot in 8-10 seconds with the 980 Pro, and 10-12 seconds when I was using the PCIe3 960 EVO as my boot drive. Basically, my personal credo with sleep is if it causes me problems it gets disabled. Today I disable it always. You can still blank your monitor every so often--even if you've turned off sleep.
> 
> Last, what RAID card did you buy? I might want to mess with it again sometime... I would do it the way you have done it--with a dedicated controller. I ran RAID 0 for years without a problem, but used a dedicated controller then, too. Hope some of this helps... EDIT: saw your RAID controller in your SIG...


Why isn't this available on Gigabyte's official support page. The latest bios on their site is F31o.


----------



## SacraficeMyGoat

Xaris said:


> Overall not too dissimilar timings from me, but your voltages (aside from DRAM V, I use 1.4v which maybe is the problem) are even lower than mine and I couldn't get it stable at 1900.
> 
> I suppose one big difference is that I've generally been using 24 ohms for ClkDrStrength instead of 60. Do you know what happens when you push your ClkDriveStrength down to 24? I wonder if that could be some sort of key. I'll try it in about an hour


Interesting. I'm not really sure what would happen tbh. I imagine your DRAM V and/or ClkDrStr could definitely have something to do with it though. I personally haven't done much tweaking beyond DRAM Calc, as things could change once the final BIOS is release (guess it already is, but I haven't downloaded it yet.)

I think if F31 final release runs well with my current settings, I may do some further tweaking.

Let me know how it goes.


----------



## ManniX-ITA

KedarWolf said:


> Your latency is nice but what is up with your SisSoftSandra multicore bandwidth.
> 
> I get this with my CCX overclocked 3950x.
> 
> View attachment 2468963


Not sure, sadly very few are testing with Sandra.
Would be nice to compare and see if it's a general issue.
I also thought I didn't update Sandra for a while, maybe with Vermeer it's messing up like AIDA did in earlier versions.


----------



## Xaris

SacraficeMyGoat said:


> Interesting. I'm not really sure what would happen tbh. I imagine your DRAM V and/or ClkDrStr could definitely have something to do with it though. I personally haven't done much tweaking beyond DRAM Calc, as things could change once the final BIOS is release (guess it already is, but I haven't downloaded it yet.)
> 
> I think if F31 final release runs well with my current settings, I may do some further tweaking.
> 
> Let me know how it goes.


Holy freaking ****, it worked.










Absolutely insane. Panni, take note, I originally tried upping ClkDrvStr from 24->60 and uppded DRAMVoltage from 1.41V, got same NO POST wall and BIOS would reset itself. So I thought alright let me take a look at tRFC and I upped that from 295 ns (~525 to 592) and also manually set tRFC2 and tRFC4. It worked!!!

I'm running a Karhu test right now. If it's not stable, that's at least HUGE progress given I was getting a NO POST wal;ll before. At least instability I can work with.

Update: Decidedly very not stable though. Hard resets about 1 minute into Windows or like 50% on Karhu. Tried adding +50mV to the VDDP and VDDGs with no success. I think I'll have to losen tRFC and some of those other timings more. But getting it to post at >1867 on F31o is pretty exciting, better than not.

I wonder.. the "Auto" defaults for tRFC2 and tRFC4 are based on JEDEC timings as far as I can tell, how important are manually changing those? If I were to do hypothetical calculation using DRAM Calc for them @ 3800 / 310 ns, I'd come up with 589/438/269.


----------



## ManniX-ITA

Yes, Sandra needed an update but seems AMD has to fix something... hoperfully.
My 5950x is even better than the reference benchmark from Sandra, ouch.












dr.Rafi said:


> To solve Weha errors, put all cores on ccd1 -15 and all cores on ccd2 -25, PBO 500ptt,235tdc, and 245 ecd, vcore offset +0.01 to +0.05 minimum that get you to stability better, all spread spectrums off, c state off, LLC high or medium on Soc and medium on Vcore cpu, + 50 on PBO frequency override, weha for me become past itest those setting on both gigabyte master ans asus strix, then you can play with minus values but best multi and single performance when you keep the whole ccd same values, as much you go with minus you need more +offset on vcore but watch carfully in hwinfo not to pass 1.5 max ,LLC increase will help with stability but will decrease your multi thread performance, because the idea is use + offset on vcore to keep any core boosting enough voltage to boost, and LLC vcore minimum so higher multithread performance , because vdroop in heavy load, those setting works on any ryzen 5000 but lower boost cpu owners can try more frequncy override in PBO depend on their silicon quality.
> also any over tighting memory overclock ,will need more +offset on vcore ,but best performance is with 3800 speed.


Thanks for the info.
LLC set to High gave me worse results same for EDC higher than 215A.
Got some WHAE Errors Code 1 yesterday some something must be fixed.
But I want to keep it as chill as possible cause the Dark Rock Pro 4 is definitely undersized for this puppy.


----------



## ManniX-ITA

Xaris said:


> Holy freaking ****, it worked.
> 
> View attachment 2469007
> 
> 
> Absolutely insane. Panni, take note, I originally tried upping ClkDrvStr from 24->60 and uppded DRAMVoltage from 1.41V, got same NO POST wall and BIOS would reset itself. So I thought alright let me take a look at tRFC and I upped that from 295 ns (~525 to 592) and also manually set tRFC2 and tRFC4. It worked!!!
> 
> I'm running a Karhu test right now. If it's not stable, that's at least HUGE progress given I was getting a NO POST wal;ll before. At least instability I can work with.
> 
> Update: Decidedly very not stable though. Hard resets about 1 minute into Windows or like 50% on Karhu. Tried adding +50mV to the VDDP and VDDGs with no success. I think I'll have to losen tRFC and some of those other timings more. But getting it to post at >1867 on F31o is pretty exciting, better than not.
> 
> I wonder.. the "Auto" defaults for tRFC2 and tRFC4 are based on JEDEC timings as far as I can tell, how important are manually changing those? If I were to do hypothetical calculation using DRAM Calc for them @ 3800 / 310 ns, I'd come up with 589/438/269.


Auto doesn't work, calc the correct values from the 2nd sheet here, just write your tRFC in J5 cell:









tRFC mini


TM5 Error Description ,TM5 Errors Decyphered,SOURCE 1usmus_V3,Error Type,Error Description ERROR #0,RefreshStable 0Mb,Voltage cutoff choke, suspect tRRD & tWTR Nearly always tRRD & tWTR but can also be too low tRP or tiny bit too low tRC (if user used > -3 on tRC) Start by adding VDIMM 6x Err...




docs.google.com





Test with lower ProcODT values, I had to go down to 30 Ohm on my Master for 3933 MHz.


----------



## Xaris

ManniX-ITA said:


> Auto doesn't work, calc the correct values from the 2nd sheet here, just write your tRFC in J5 cell:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tRFC mini
> 
> 
> TM5 Error Description ,TM5 Errors Decyphered,SOURCE 1usmus_V3,Error Type,Error Description ERROR #0,RefreshStable 0Mb,Voltage cutoff choke, suspect tRRD & tWTR Nearly always tRRD & tWTR but can also be too low tRP or tiny bit too low tRC (if user used > -3 on tRC) Start by adding VDIMM 6x Err...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> docs.google.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Test with lower ProcODT values, I had to go down to 30 Ohm on my Master for 3933 MHz.


Good to know, let me give it another shot. I decided to roll my profile back to my safe 3733 for now until I could brainstorm some more ideas.

I suppose I fundamentally misunderstood ProcODT, I thought higher was worse for latency but better for stability? I'll try it with lower.


----------



## Kha

atm0706 said:


> I wonder why other brands dont offer that?


Because they are stupid.


----------



## ManniX-ITA

Xaris said:


> Good to know, let me give it another shot. I decided to roll my profile back to my safe 3733 for now until I could brainstorm some more ideas.
> 
> I suppose I fundamentally misunderstood ProcODT, I thought higher was worse for latency but better for stability? I'll try it with lower.


Hard to explain 









Electrical termination - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org





In general you need the _right value_ for termination.

If you need a high termination value means you have a strong signal which at that very high frequency can degrade very easily for many other reasons.
In your case if it's unstable at 48 Ohm could mean at higher frequency you need 36.9 or 40 as the right value.

Think about it as cruise control for a car.
Set too high and the acceleration will brake the car too strongly, the guy tail-gaiting will crash on your bumper.
Set too low and you'll brake too late and crash on the car's bumper in front of you.

You could try lowering VDDP from 1000mV, it is already very high; if you can make it work at 900mV is a huge advantage.
But there could be other reasons why a high VDDP is needed to have the BUS error-free eg. quality of the cIOD or length of the BUS.


----------



## Spectre73

Is anyone able to tell what is causing the WHEA errors at 1900 fclk or is this still anyones guess? Do we at least now which settings are responsible or what we can tweak to eliminate them? Is it only an AGESA issue? CPU voltage? SOC voltage? I am out of ideas how to solve them and it makes me a little uncomfortable.


----------



## Xaris

ManniX-ITA said:


> Hard to explain
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Electrical termination - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> en.wikipedia.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In general you need the _right value_ for termination.
> 
> If you need a high termination value means you have a strong signal which at that very high frequency can degrade very easily for many other reasons.
> In your case if it's unstable at 48 Ohm could mean at higher frequency you need 36.9 or 40 as the right value.
> 
> Think about it as cruise control for a car.
> Set too high and the acceleration will brake the car too strongly, the guy tail-gaiting will crash on your bumper.
> Set too low and you'll brake too late and crash on the car's bumper in front of you.
> 
> You could try lowering VDDP from 1000mV, it is already very high; if you can make it work at 900mV is a huge advantage.
> But there could be other reasons why a high VDDP is needed to have the BUS error-free eg. quality of the cIOD or length of the BUS.


Got it. So I have just now tried a series of ProcODTs from 60 down to 32. Didn't help. Also tried raising some of the various DrvStrengths from 24->30-40 to see if it helped as well.

I do notice it's "stable" @ 1900 1:1 with low load but as as soon as I start up a RamTest or anything heavy then I'll start getting USB audio crackling and hard reset soon after. I'm also running PBO+200 with /-10 & -16 offsets at the same time though so it's sort of a double whammy of CPU and DRAM OC-ing. I'm partly being lazy there because I have my CPU settings stable @ 1866 so I'd like to keep those stable settings and see what it'd take to get to 1900. I'm back to 1867 @ 1:1 for now.

Interesting, I wasn't aware that lower VDDP's could be advantageous. Where do you see the advantage crop up? Does that apply to VDDG as well? I took your suggestion and currently testing a little lower on the VDDPs a bit from 1000->925. My old vs new:


----------



## Spectre73

Xaris said:


> Got it. So I have just now tried a series of ProcODTs from 60 down to 32. Didn't help. Also tried raising some of the ClkDrStrengths from 24->30-40
> 
> I do notice it's "stable" @ 1900 1:1 with low load but as as soon as I start up a RamTest I'll start getting USB audio crackling and hard reset soon after. I'm also running PBO+200 with /-10 & -16 offsets at the same time though so it's sort of a double whammy of CPU and DRAM OC-ing. I'm back to 1867 @ 1:1 for now.
> 
> Interesting, I wasn't aware that lower VDDP's could be advantageous. Where do you see the advantage crop up? Does that apply to VDDG as well? I took your suggestion and currently testing a little lower on the VDDPs a bit from 1000->925. My old vs new. Running a test on it now just to check.
> View attachment 2469013
> View attachment 2469012


These settings boot for me with no problem and are OCCT large AVX2 stable (1 hour only). P95 blend overnight worked, too. Maybe you cvan get some information out of it. I know your RAM is not b-die but it is more about voltages and termination settings.


----------



## Xaris

Spectre73 said:


> These settings boot for me with no problem and are OCCT large AVX2 stable (1 hour only). P95 blend overnight worked, too. Maybe you cvan get some information out of it.
> 
> View attachment 2469014


Thanks. Looks like you got some good b-die. I'm on Micron e so unfortunately I have to use quite a lot.... looser timings. Some of those are pretty similar to what I use at a stable 1867 but couldn't use them to POST at 1900 but I'll mess around with them more. Are you 2x Dual Rank or 4x Single Rank by any chance? Although you mentioned earlier I guess you're getting some WHEA errors still though? I do notice that mine in particular is very very picky about tRCDWR and I can easily WHEA error myself just lowering that by 1 point, although that may not apply to you. If you loosen some of timings are you still getting WHEA errors?

Also where did you get the newer ZenTimings beta? I can't find it on their website or github.


----------



## ManniX-ITA

Spectre73 said:


> Is anyone able to tell what is causing the WHEA errors at 1900 fclk or is this still anyones guess? Do we at least now which settings are responsible or what we can tweak to eliminate them? Is it only an AGESA issue? CPU voltage? SOC voltage? I am out of ideas how to solve them and it makes me a little uncomfortable.


Hopefully it's the AGESA; I would wait for the version that will unlock higher IF clocks. Clearly there's an issue and it's probably hitting also lower clocks, even if more marginally.



Xaris said:


> Got it. So I have just now tried a series of ProcODTs from 60 down to 32. Didn't help. Also tried raising some of the various DrvStrengths from 24->30-40 to see if it helped as well.
> 
> I do notice it's "stable" @ 1900 1:1 with low load but as as soon as I start up a RamTest or anything heavy then I'll start getting USB audio crackling and hard reset soon after. I'm also running PBO+200 with /-10 & -16 offsets at the same time though so it's sort of a double whammy of CPU and DRAM OC-ing. I'm partly being lazy there because I have my CPU settings stable @ 1866 so I'd like to keep those stable settings and see what it'd take to get to 1900. I'm back to 1867 @ 1:1 for now.
> 
> Interesting, I wasn't aware that lower VDDP's could be advantageous. Where do you see the advantage crop up? Does that apply to VDDG as well? I took your suggestion and currently testing a little lower on the VDDPs a bit from 1000->925. My old vs new:
> View attachment 2469013
> View attachment 2469012


Lower voltages are usually better if enough.
If you run high IF or memory OC the only voltage you must keep high is VSOC.
Try upping it for IF 1900, I used 1150mV up to 1966 MHz.
But I'm thinking to test higher to see if it has an impact on WHEA errors.
Vermeer likes a lot high VSOC.

About USB crackling and resets at high load means it's not stable.
Could be your VDDG is too low or too high.
Vermeer likes low VDDG values.
I'm running with both VDDG at 950 and it's just perfect, working also at 3933 MHz as well 2067 MHz in de-sync.
But every sample has its own liking, but a new AGESA could change the behavior.
What usually doesn't change is the VDDG CCD.


----------



## Spectre73

Xaris said:


> Thanks. Looks like you got some good b-die. I'm on Micron e so unfortunately I have to use quite a lot.... looser timings. I do notice that mine in particular is very very picky about tRCDWR and I can easily WHEA error myself just lowering that by 1 point, although that may not apply to you. Are you 2x Dual Rank or 4x Single Rank by any chance? Although you mentioned earlier I guess you're getting some WHEA errors still though? If you loosen some of timings are you still getting WHEA errors?
> 
> ALso where did you get the newer ZenTimings beta? I can't find it on their website or github.


AFAIK WHEA errors do not indicate RAM instability (correct me if I am wrong) but FCLK instability. This is my filtered event manager:








The link is somewhere in this forum, I just looked for it but unfortunately can not provide the link. So if you need the latest beta I can at least provide that for you:









ZenTimings


Folder



1drv.ms


----------



## Xaris

Spectre73 said:


> ZenTimings
> 
> 
> Folder
> 
> 
> 
> 1drv.ms
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL]


Thanks. Downloaded it. I like it gives more information like VDIMM.

Did you manually change your termination voltage? I tried 900 on VDDP and 950 on VDDGs and didn't have any luck. The only thing I didn't try was .725 on VT. But I'm also on F31o and probably should accept this BIOS just isn't the one to use but I'm being stubborn. What's the latest BIOS that you ran those on? Did F31 (non-beta) behave differently?

Also you may be right it's just an FCLK stability but I think things can be related or rather intertwined. Like ManniX-ITA suggested, what about a higher VSOC? 1.075V seems maybe a little too low.


----------



## wirx

I tried F31 final version and still no boot anything over IF 1900MHz. With J, K, L I have no problem to boot IF2100 windows and IF2033 was stable, but every 2 minutes it gives 101 WHEA errors, luckiy system is stable with those and no real errors.
5900x, master


----------



## Spectre73

Xaris said:


> Thanks. Downloaded it. I like it gives more information like VDIMM.
> 
> Did you manually change your termination voltage? I tried 900 on VDDP and 950 on VDDGs and didn't have any luck. The only thing I didn't try was .725 on VT. But I'm also on F31o and probably should accept this BIOS just isn't the one to use but I'm being stubborn. What's the latest BIOS that you ran those on? Did F31 (non-beta) behave differently?
> 
> Also you may be right it's just an FCLK stability but I think things can be related or rather intertwined. Like ManniX-ITA suggested, what about a higher VSOC? 1.075V seems maybe a little too low.


MEM VTT is half VDIMM and you should only change it if you are going for DIMM frequencies way above 4000. I am no expert here, but it is only relevant if you are trying to crack world records.
This video specifically deals with the topic: Crucial tuning

For me F31o did not work at all - system crashed even at 3600 MHz. Same for F31. So went back to F31k because many people reported success with it.

Regarding termination voltages I looked up this list:
Zen RAM Overclocking and tried a few things. So of course I am manually changing voltages, but I have no real graps on what works and what not. Since I am finally able to run 3600 with relative ease now, I went from there for 3800. I also looked up the users here, that all post their successes.

It probably is a combination of early BIOS revisions and other factors. Asus just released AGESA 1.1.8.0 for their boards. Maybe this fixes things, already.


----------



## ManniX-ITA

Spectre73 said:


> AFAIK WHEA errors do not indicate RAM instability (correct me if I am wrong) but FCLK instability. This is my filtered event manager:
> View attachment 2469015
> 
> 
> The link is somewhere in this forum, I just looked for it but unfortunately can not provide the link. So if you need the latest beta I can at least provide that for you:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ZenTimings
> 
> 
> Folder
> 
> 
> 
> 1drv.ms


At least WHEA Code 19 is directly connected to memory instability.
The memory channel is tunneled over the Infinity Fabrics via GMI link so any instability is reflected there.



Xaris said:


> Thanks. Downloaded it. I like it gives more information like VDIMM.
> 
> Did you manually change your termination voltage? I tried 900 on VDDP and 950 on VDDGs and didn't have any luck. The only thing I didn't try was .725 on VT. But I'm also on F31o and probably should accept this BIOS just isn't the one to use but I'm being stubborn. What's the latest BIOS that you ran those on? Did F31 (non-beta) behave differently?
> 
> Also you may be right it's just an FCLK stability but I think things can be related or rather intertwined. Like ManniX-ITA suggested, what about a higher VSOC? 1.075V seems maybe a little too low.


I've tested only F31k against F31 and what I could see, except the IF locking, is much less WHEA errors.



Spectre73 said:


> MEM VTT is half VDIMM and you should only change it if you are going for DIMM frequencies way above 4000. I am no expert here, but it is only relevant if you are trying to crack world records.
> This video specifically deals with the topic: Crucial tuning
> 
> For me F31o did not work at all - system crashed even at 3600 MHz. Same for F31. So went back to F31k because many people reported success with it.


So far I've used it at -25mV and -50mV and it provides a very small increase in stability. But that was with Matisse.
Right now I'm at -50mV and will check if it has an impact on WHEA errors removing or reducing it.


----------



## Spectre73

ManniX-ITA said:


> At least WHEA Code 19 is directly connected to memory instability.
> The memory channel is tunneled over the Infinity Fabrics via GMI link so any instability is reflected there.


What I find very strange then is that I am unable to get ANY memory error regardless of the application I use.
I am running P95 large FFT, OCCT large AVX2 extreme, Karhu overnight. Nothing shows any error. Ok, granted, windows reported a corrected error, so that is probably to be expected,,,,

In addition, why is suddenly everyone getting these kind of errors, but not with ZEN 2? Is Zen 3 more sensitive?



ManniX-ITA said:


> I've tested only F31k against F31 and what I could see, except the IF locking, is much less WHEA errors.


So was F31k or F31 better for you?



ManniX-ITA said:


> So far I've used it at -25mV and -50mV and it provides a very small increase in stability. But that was with Matisse.
> Right now I'm at -50mV and will check if it has an impact on WHEA errors removing or reducing it.


Hm. That is to experimental for me. But please report your findings.


----------



## ManniX-ITA

Spectre73 said:


> What I find very strange then is that I am unable to get ANY memory error regardless of the application I use.
> I am running P95 large FFT, OCCT large AVX2 extreme, Karhu overnight. Nothing shows any error. Ok, granted, windows reported a corrected error, so that is probably to be expected,,,,
> 
> In addition, why is suddenly everyone getting these kind of errors, but not with ZEN 2? Is Zen 3 more sensitive?
> 
> 
> 
> So was F31k or F31 better for you?
> 
> 
> 
> Hm. That is to experimental for me. But please report your findings.


Yes they are corrected so mostly not harming.
But error correction is expensive; means slower speed and higher latency.

Not sure if this flood of errors for Zen 3 are real.
I think such a massive rate should have an impact.

Went to F31 because CO is working there.
So better performances with less heat; nice to run at 3933 MHz but doesn't bring much in terms of speed.

I'll let you know about VTT; have to do some testing but coding is more important


----------



## Kha

From my experience, WHEA 19 is related to the Memory-IF-Cores bus errors, however I can't say, specifically, which segment.

With the Aorus X570 Pro I was getting them at 1900 IF with relaxed timings but also on 1866 IF with tight timings. Basically it felt like after some threshold of data per second the bus was failing and WHEA appeared, despite different IF values.

I bet my socks that I could've get them even at 1800 or lower, with extremely tight timings.


----------



## Yuke

Heads up
..in F31 DRAM termination voltage is now an offset....hopefully it get adjusted accordingly to the DRAM voltage set...why are they keep making things complicated


----------



## ManniX-ITA

Yuke said:


> Heads up
> ..in F31 DRAM termination voltage is now an offset....hopefully it get adjusted accordingly to the DRAM voltage set...why are they keep making things complicated


I think it's quite a while like that.
Yes indeed it's from VDIMM, I'm using it.


----------



## Yuke

ManniX-ITA said:


> I think it's quite a while like that.
> Yes indeed it's from VDIMM, I'm using it.


Havent tested any of the beta releases, thats probably why its new to me, lol


----------



## Fichte

After a morning of testing I can report back w/r/t the performance of my 5950X on the X570 Aorus Master v1.2 versus the X570 Ace, especially when it comes to overclocking the FCLK:



> The newest MSI beta BIOS does not post beyond 1867MHz FCLK, no matter if it's syncronised with the RAM or not
> The older MSI BIOS (version C, non-beta) posts even 2000MHz, but results only improve until 1967MHz (latency decreases at 2000MHz for some reason)
> There seems to be a (very miniscule) trade-off in single core vs. multi core performance in "MSI vs. GB", i.e. MSI gives me 15 points more SC performance in CB20 (average of 3 runs), while I get approximately 150 points more in MC on the GB board (F31o, which was the most stable and performant BIOS for me)


Long story short: If your 5950X (or other Zen 3) does not post beyond 1867MHz on your board, don't fret. Chances are that you don't actually have a lemon, software just hasn't caught up to the newest generation yet (as many others have already rightfully pointed out here). It's also not an issue that's unique to one vendor, as the different MSI BIOS versions showed. The patient will be rewarded!  

I'll get back with some more information w/r/t performance, but I'll have to excuse myself for this afternoon. Getting back tonight should you have some questions concerning my findings above.

Cheers!


----------



## nievz

I've not had any WHEA errors since F31k, all i did was increase my IOD to 1000mv to clear the occasional errors. I think this is also related to the memory controller quality in the CPU that's why a lot of people are having difficulties.


----------



## panni

Xaris said:


> Holy freaking ****, it worked.
> 
> View attachment 2469007
> 
> 
> Absolutely insane. Panni, take note, I originally tried upping ClkDrvStr from 24->60 and uppded DRAMVoltage from 1.41V, got same NO POST wall and BIOS would reset itself. So I thought alright let me take a look at tRFC and I upped that from 295 ns (~525 to 592) and also manually set tRFC2 and tRFC4. It worked!!!
> 
> I'm running a Karhu test right now. If it's not stable, that's at least HUGE progress given I was getting a NO POST wal;ll before. At least instability I can work with.
> 
> Update: Decidedly very not stable though. Hard resets about 1 minute into Windows or like 50% on Karhu. Tried adding +50mV to the VDDP and VDDGs with no success. I think I'll have to losen tRFC and some of those other timings more. But getting it to post at >1867 on F31o is pretty exciting, better than not.
> 
> I wonder.. the "Auto" defaults for tRFC2 and tRFC4 are based on JEDEC timings as far as I can tell, how important are manually changing those? If I were to do hypothetical calculation using DRAM Calc for them @ 3800 / 310 ns, I'd come up with 589/438/269.


I already have very high tRFC on Auto (my old 3800 profile resulted in Handbrake crashes, so I reverted to XMP for now, which works well until 3733):









Might try lowering ProcODT and upping ClkDrv, but I'm somewhat hesitant and I think I'll wait for the next big AGESA update.
The necessity for higher tRFC compared to the same kit on the 3700X is a bit worrying to me - hopefully they only messed up memory compat in 1.1.0.0 and not in the chip design itself.

Edit: Still a heavy nope for me. 60-20-24-24 and playing with ProcODT didn't change anything. I left most of the memory on Auto, though, as I don't have the time to fiddle with it now.


----------



## BTTB

ManniX-ITA said:


> There could be so much that can go wrong....
> Do you have Global C States enabled or disabled?
> Which Power Plan are you using?
> Have you updated the Realtek Ethernet driver?
> Have you disabled the "allow the device to be powered off" for each and every USB device?
> Have you enabled ErP in the Settings menu?
> Have you set in Advanced CPU for Power Supply Idle Control "Typical current load"?


Do you have Global C States enabled or disabled?
Its on Auto.

Which Power Plan are you using?
1usmus Ryzen Universal

Have you updated the Realtek Ethernet driver?
Yes, its also disabled in the Bios. I use the Intel Lan or Wifi.

Have you disabled the "allow the device to be powered off" for each and every USB device?
Only USB Mass Storage Device wasn't ticked, changed this setting.

Have you enabled ErP in the Settings menu?
Was Disabled. Have enabled this setting.

Have you set in Advanced CPU for Power Supply Idle Control "Typical current load"?
was Auto. Its set as Typical now.


----------



## ManniX-ITA

BTTB said:


> Do you have Global C States enabled or disabled?
> Its on Auto.
> 
> Which Power Plan are you using?
> 1usmus Ryzen Universal
> 
> Have you updated the Realtek Ethernet driver?
> Yes, its also disabled in the Bios. I use the Intel Lan or Wifi.
> 
> Have you disabled the "allow the device to be powered off" for each and every USB device?
> Only USB Mass Storage Device wasn't ticked, changed this setting.
> 
> Have you enabled ErP in the Settings menu?
> Was Disabled. Have enabled this setting.
> 
> Have you set in Advanced CPU for Power Supply Idle Control "Typical current load"?
> was Auto. Its set as Typical now.


Check how's going.
Better to switch to the latest Ryzen High Performance power plan, 1usmus plan is outdated now.
If you still have issues try disabling Global C states and DF C states (in AMD CBS -> SMU)


----------



## MikeS3000

If you guys are upgrading to Zen 3 from Zen 2 I highly encourage uninstalling the AMD chipset drivers and then reinstalling. the drivers will recognize that you are on Zen 3 and actually won't include any AMD power plans. It's officially been stated that windows power plans are fine for Zen 3. I just use balanced with the slider in the middle.


----------



## Latte

Hey guys, I am new to this forum.

I have an 5900x together with an AORUS Master Rev.1.0. I just gave the F31 release bios a try, but I get automatic restarts in idle state after about 5-6 minutes. It doesn't matter if I leave everything on stock, setuo OC or setup Ram OC, etc. If there is some load, everything runs great, also with OC -15 all core, PBO +100 & motherboard limits. This restart issue exists in all bios versions after F31e. Somethimes an BSOD with 'PAGE_FAULT_IN_NON_PAGED_AREA' appears on boot before entering windows, but only with bios after F31e. With F31e everything is rock stable with IF 1800, RAM OC 3600 & tight timings from dram calculator - no restarts, no BSOD. And just FYI, I never got a WHEA error - no matter which bios version.

Maybe one of you have an advice for me. Thanks in advance!

Best Regards
Latte

PS:
I flash every bios version with flashrom usb drive like this (maybe the false way?):
1. old bios > boot into bios > set optimal defaults > save and restart
2. old bios > boot into bios > load flashrom > install bios > restart
3. new bios > boot into bios > set optimal defaults > save and restart
4. ONLY now I begin to tweak


----------



## ManniX-ITA

Latte said:


> Hey guys, I am new to this forum.
> 
> I have an 5900x together with an AORUS Master Rev.1.0. I just gave the F31 release bios a try, but I get automatic restarts in idle state after about 5-6 minutes. It doesn't matter if I leave everything on stock, setuo OC or setup Ram OC, etc. If there is some load, everything runs great, also with OC -15 all core, PBO +100 & motherboard limits. This restart issue exists in all bios versions after F31e. Somethimes an BSOD with 'PAGE_FAULT_IN_NON_PAGED_AREA' appears on boot before entering windows, but only with bios after F31e. With F31e everything is rock stable with IF 1800, RAM OC 3600 & tight timings from dram calculator - no restarts, no BSOD. And just FYI, I never got a WHEA error - no matter which bios version.
> 
> Maybe one of you have an advice for me. Thanks in advance!
> 
> Best Regards
> Latte
> 
> PS:
> I flash every bios version with flashrom usb drive like this (maybe the false way?):
> 1. old bios > boot into bios > set optimal defaults > save and restart
> 2. old bios > boot into bios > load flashrom > install bios > restart
> 3. new bios > boot into bios > set optimal defaults > save and restart
> 4. ONLY now I begin to tweak


Try to set the High Performance power plan, if you are not using it already, with minimum processor state at 7%.
If it doesn't help check with Global C States disabled.


----------



## Latte

ManniX-ITA said:


> Try to set the High Performance power plan, if you are not using it already, with minimum processor state at 7%.
> If it doesn't help check with Global C States disabled.


Thanks for your reply Manni! I really appreciate it. I use default unedited Windows balanced plan, like the recommendation by AMD. But I will definetely try the High Performance plan. Does the 7% do the magic? Maybe set min. % in balanced from 5 to 7? What is the difference between this two plans, if I change the min. % as low as the balanced one? Sry for the many questions, but I am desperate after weeks of testing and failing.


----------



## ManniX-ITA

Latte said:


> Thanks for your reply Manni! I really appreciate it. I use default unedited Windows balanced plan, like the recommendation by AMD. But I will definetely try the High Performance plan. Does the 7% do the magic? Maybe set min. % in balanced from 5 to 7? What is the difference between this two plans, if I change the min. % as low as the balanced one? Sry for the many questions, but I am desperate after weeks of testing and failing.


There are many differences under the hood in how the CPU will boost and go to idle.

The 7% value as been suggested by @Veii.
Yes you can also try 7% in Balanced if it's helping.
It should limit the lowest processor frequency to a tad bit higher.
I don't have any issues with my 5950x but I'm testing it.
Don't see any difference so far but every model is different.


----------



## Latte

ManniX-ITA said:


> There are many differences under the hood in how the CPU will boost and go to idle.
> 
> The 7% value as been suggested by @Veii.
> Yes you can also try 7% in Balanced if it's helping.
> It should limit the lowest processor frequency to a tad bit higher.
> I don't have any issues with my 5950x but I'm testing it.
> Don't see any difference so far but every model is different.


Since you mentioned your advice with the High Performance plan incl. 7% min I am testing intensively. I can't reproduce the idle restarts - you are my hero! But I am a litte concerned about my values now: AMD 5900x, Gigabyte X570 Aorus Master - Imgur

Please look at the core voltages...up to 1.519 VID (short & on low load) and this low L3 cache speed.

mentionable bios settings:

AMD CBS > PBO disabled
AMD Overclocking
soc voltage 1100
vddp 900
vddg 950/1000
PBO > advanced, MB limits, auto scalar, +100mhz, core 0+2+5 -15, rest cores -20

dram voltage 1.38
IF 1800
tight dram timings by dram calc > 3600 cl16
rest voltages auto
llc auto (vcore & soc)
csm disabled

What i did in this 33min:

no idle testing (restarted after this)
litte session Godfall incl. Benchmark
cpu-z bench (672/9821)
AIDA Memory bench
CrystalDiscMark bench

I never got this voltages with F31e.

EDIT:

it restarted now after intro of cyberpunk > i deactivated now CO
now I set both PBO to auto
I have to increase Vsoc, dram voltage & vddg iod to run stable memory 3600 (in contrast to F31e)
Vsoc: 1050 -> 1100
dram voltage: 1.37 -> 1.38
vddg iod: 950 -> 1000


----------



## Yuke

Lmao i am getting whea with F31 buahahahaha, literally no problems for ages and "the non beta saviour bios" ****s me over...**** this ****


----------



## Latte

Yuke said:


> Lmao i am getting whea with F31 buahahahaha, literally no problems for ages and "the non beta saviour bios" *s me over...* this ****


Which beta-F31 bios was the most stable in your testing?


----------



## Yuke

Latte said:


> Which beta-F31 bios was the most stable in your testing?


I didnt test any beta bios. Switched from F30 to F31. Before that F20 to F30 directly. F31 is the first one giving me problems with my "figured out" settings, that were working before....


----------



## Dyngsur

Someone know why SV12 runs higher than the core vids when not using 1usmus Universal poweplan?
Cant get them to work with either balanced or high, can it be that I need to reinstall win10?


----------



## SacraficeMyGoat

Finally dove in and replaced the thermal pad on my x570 Aorus Master chipset fan, while replacing my PSU. Dropped over 10C (70/71C to 60C!!!)

Pretty happy with those results. I just used a 1mm Gelid Xtreme thermal pad instead of paste.


----------



## dr.Rafi

ManniX-ITA said:


> Yes they are corrected so mostly not harming.
> But error correction is expensive; means slower speed and higher latency.
> 
> Not sure if this flood of errors for Zen 3 are real.
> I think such a massive rate should have an impact.
> 
> Went to F31 because CO is working there.
> So better performances with less heat; nice to run at 3933 MHz but doesn't bring much in terms of speed.
> 
> I'll let you know about VTT; have to do some testing but coding is more important


"Went to F31 because CO is working there."
What difference you got ?, better performance with same setting ?or you can go lower with minus vlauses while keep the stability? can you please explain in details ,thanks


----------



## Hiquanji

Hello,

I apologise if this isn't the place to post but I'm at wits end. First PC build, using Aorus x570 elite (no wifi). Finished build, no post, no display. Followed all the troubleshooting guides, no luck. I was attempting to breadboard and found out this mobo doesn't have a bios speaker, which is super frustrating.

I came across Amazon review that said it might take 15 minutes to post, can that be true?

Build is:
X570
Ryzen 5600x
Radeon 6800
850w Super Flower PSU

Reseated everything, plugged psu direct into wall, adding one part at a time and nothing changes. Even had extra sticks of ram to try in all the single and dual channel configs.

How do I know if mobo or another part is DOA?

Thanks,
Josh


----------



## Madudzik

Hiquanji said:


> Hello,
> 
> I apologise if this isn't the place to post but I'm at wits end. First PC build, using Aorus x570 elite (no wifi). Finished build, no post, no display. Followed all the troubleshooting guides, no luck. I was attempting to breadboard and found out this mobo doesn't have a bios speaker, which is super frustrating.
> 
> I came across Amazon review that said it might take 15 minutes to post, can that be true?
> 
> Build is:
> X570
> Ryzen 5600x
> Radeon 6800
> 850w Super Flower PSU
> 
> Reseated everything, plugged psu direct into wall, adding one part at a time and nothing changes. Even had extra sticks of ram to try in all the single and dual channel configs.
> 
> How do I know if mobo or another part is DOA?
> 
> Thanks,
> Josh


Hi,
it can take a while, I never experienced 15 min but 5 min easy, just wait and be calm


----------



## OldBones

Hiquanji said:


> Hello,
> 
> I apologise if this isn't the place to post but I'm at wits end. First PC build, using Aorus x570 elite (no wifi). Finished build, no post, no display. Followed all the troubleshooting guides, no luck. I was attempting to breadboard and found out this mobo doesn't have a bios speaker, which is super frustrating.
> 
> I came across Amazon review that said it might take 15 minutes to post, can that be true?
> 
> Build is:
> X570
> Ryzen 5600x
> Radeon 6800
> 850w Super Flower PSU
> 
> Reseated everything, plugged psu direct into wall, adding one part at a time and nothing changes. Even had extra sticks of ram to try in all the single and dual channel configs.
> 
> How do I know if mobo or another part is DOA?
> 
> Thanks,
> Josh


Did you update the Aorus x570 elite (no wifi) BIOS to F30 or F31 minimum before you dropped the Ryzen 5600x in it? AFAIK you currently just can't buy a X570 board off the shelf and install a 5000 series chip without a Bios upgrade first.

Never heard of a board taking any more than 10-20 seconds to post if the rig was built right and running the proper bios and bios settings.

Good luck................


----------



## dr.Rafi

Hiquanji said:


> Hello,
> 
> I apologise if this isn't the place to post but I'm at wits end. First PC build, using Aorus x570 elite (no wifi). Finished build, no post, no display. Followed all the troubleshooting guides, no luck. I was attempting to breadboard and found out this mobo doesn't have a bios speaker, which is super frustrating.
> 
> I came across Amazon review that said it might take 15 minutes to post, can that be true?
> 
> Build is:
> X570
> Ryzen 5600x
> Radeon 6800
> 850w Super Flower PSU
> 
> Reseated everything, plugged psu direct into wall, adding one part at a time and nothing changes. Even had extra sticks of ram to try in all the single and dual channel configs.
> 
> How do I know if mobo or another part is DOA?
> 
> Thanks,
> Josh


Yes you need bios update


----------



## Marius A

MikeS3000 said:


> If you guys are upgrading to Zen 3 from Zen 2 I highly encourage uninstalling the AMD chipset drivers and then reinstalling. the drivers will recognize that you are on Zen 3 and actually won't include any AMD power plans. It's officially been stated that windows power plans are fine for Zen 3. I just use balanced with the slider in the middle.


i did this as well , fixed my single core boost reported speed on my ryzen 5900x from 4650 mhz to 4950 mhz , also the whea errors are gone after doing this. Pity they still hadnt fix the realtek 2.5gb adapter network disconnection issue with latest bios ,no matter what realtek driver i am using. I have ZERO issues with the intel one.
bellow the error i am getting while using the realtek nic on my master with my 1 gb internet connection +qbittorrent ."The network interface "Realtek Gaming 2.5GbE Family Controller" has begun resetting. There will be a momentary disruption in network connectivity while the hardware resets. Reason: The network driver detected that its hardware has stopped responding to commands. This network interface has reset 9 time(s) since it was last initialized."


----------



## ManniX-ITA

dr.Rafi said:


> "Went to F31 because CO is working there."
> What difference you got ?, better performance with same setting ?or you can go lower with minus vlauses while keep the stability? can you please explain in details ,thanks


On F31k with -30 couldn't boot into WIndows, -5/-10 random reboots.

I got a reboot also on F31 with -30 and went to -15.
Now I'm back at -30 and seems working fine... not sure which setting improved it.


----------



## Hiquanji

dr.Rafi said:


> Yes you need bios update


Thank you Rafi and OldBones, my assumption that the board supported gen 3 out of the box was the issue!

Successfully qflashed bios, now to rebuild in the case 

Looking forward to reading the other tips and tricks here, seems like a great community.


----------



## matthew87

Yuke said:


> I didnt test any beta bios. Switched from F30 to F31. Before that F20 to F30 directly. F31 is the first one giving me problems with my "figured out" settings, that were working before....


I don't understand why you're complaining so much.

You're clearly running custom bios settings, no surprise that at times changes to firmware and microcode can result in previously stable settings no longer being so.

Why'd you bother updating your BIOS if you're system was working fine? 

Jesus...


----------



## Veii

Latte said:


> Thanks for your reply Manni! I really appreciate it. I use default unedited Windows balanced plan, like the recommendation by AMD. But I will definetely try the High Performance plan. Does the 7% do the magic? Maybe set min. % in balanced from 5 to 7? What is the difference between this two plans, if I change the min. % as low as the balanced one? Sry for the many questions, but I am desperate after weeks of testing and failing.
> 
> 
> ManniX-ITA said:
> 
> 
> 
> There are many differences under the hood in how the CPU will boost and go to idle.
> 
> The 7% value as been suggested by @Veii.
> Yes you can also try 7% in Balanced if it's helping.
> It should limit the lowest processor frequency to a tad bit higher.
> I don't have any issues with my 5950x but I'm testing it.
> Don't see any difference so far but every model is different.
Click to expand...

I pushed an Alpha here on this forum ~ and till today figured a bit more out on that topic

Soo 7% works only with a powerplan that utilizes CPPC and allowes the lowest powerstate to be loaded
This 7% does change down*, but the "issue" or let's call it "boost" ~ is replicatable
* when you change BLCK and change PBO Voltage Multiplier/LLC - between X1-X10 or global negative offset, this correct value changes

For me right now it's 2%
But you need to utilize a powerplan which's work is to force cores to sleep
I'm worried that there won't be a "FINAL" powerplan version , because the "optimal idle state" ~ changes up to users overclock
On default 7% should introduce this little bump down bellow on the picture
Focus on the purple curve
maybe it's noticable that i hit 83GB/s earlier - but that scales with effective boost too. while the curve results are consistent, the GB/s are not










Yuke said:


> I didnt test any beta bios. Switched from F30 to F31. Before that F20 to F30 directly. F31 is the first one giving me problems with my "figured out" settings, that were working before....


Please test all the beta bioses that where pushed here:








GIGABYTE Latest Beta BIOS - TweakTown Forums


Warning Some of beta BIOSes are still undergoing compatibility testing. GIGABYTE is sharing these BIOSes for testing purposes only and are not meant for general release. If you are not familiar with beta BIOS testing, then please only flash the recommended release BIOSes that are posted on the...




www.tweaktownforum.com




& probably go couple of pages back for earlier versions

Memory Training broke fully the recent ABL & SMU updates
One of the main reason i am skipping Patch-C fully
1/6 random reboots passes memory training ~ they just speed it up again and broke b-dies memory training


----------



## Dyngsur

Asking again, if someone know why SV12 runs higher than the core vids when not using 1usmus Universal poweplan?
Cant get them to work with either balanced or high, can it be that I need to reinstall win10?

Or ca it be aomthing else?


----------



## Jason_Cruze

Dyngsur said:


> Asking again, if someone know why SV12 runs higher than the core vids when not using 1usmus Universal poweplan?
> Cant get them to work with either balanced or high, can it be that I need to reinstall win10?
> 
> Or ca it be aomthing else?


How are you using 1usmus power plans in ryzen 5000 series? does it support?


----------



## Dyngsur

Jason_Cruze said:


> How are you using 1usmus power plans in ryzen 5000 series? does it support?


Work for me, atleast i getting my cores more with less SV12 voltage


----------



## Xaris

Jason_Cruze said:


> How are you using 1usmus power plans in ryzen 5000 series? does it support?


I'm using it and it seems fine but I don't know if it matters unlike Zen2.

If anyone knows what we should be doing Power Plan wise for Zen3, I'd be curious to know what's the best approach to that but it's still early.


----------



## ryouiki

For F31o and now F31 these have been extremely solid on 3000 series chips (3900x) for me. It has been 7+ days now without a single WHEA error @ 1867FCLK and negative 0.8125 Vcore offset while leaving both system running 24x7 + stress tests/games/etc.

2nd system is still crashing in one DirectX11 game, but I'm 99.999% sure this is AMD driver fault, since system with Nvidia card has no issues with same game. I could be PCIE 4.0 problem, but unfortunately getting PCIE4.0 Nvidia card for testing right now is next to impossible.


----------



## Mullcom

ryouiki said:


> For F31o and now F31 these have been extremely solid on 3000 series chips (3900x) for me. It has been 7+ days now without a single WHEA error @ 1867FCLK and negative 0.8125 Vcore offset while leaving both system running 24x7 + stress tests/games/etc.
> 
> 2nd system is still crashing in one DirectX11 game, but I'm 99.999% sure this is AMD driver fault, since system with Nvidia card has no issues with same game. I could be PCIE 4.0 problem, but unfortunately getting PCIE4.0 Nvidia card for testing right now is next to impossible.


This is good news. I may test to go higher .
I am on 21. It's stable and have God timings and boost now.



Skickat från min SM-G973F via Tapatalk


----------



## Jason_Cruze

I found out a weird bug when using f11j/f31k BIOS, during heavy load gaming sessions, the application would simply crash. I have tried Warzone and after a game it crashes in between the game hard crashes and PC restarts. Same when playing cyberpunk the game crashes after a while.

I have tried to revert all the OC done to the GPU but still the issue persisted. I initially thought the problem is with the game(cyberpunk) itself but confirmed this issue after playing warzone. So I updated my bios to f11n/f31o had to down clock my IF to 1900 and my memory to 3800 for it to post..

After that I have played 3 games straight in warzone without any crashes. *I suspect it due to the poorly done curve optimizer in f11j or it could be the higher IF clock*. I strongly think it would be the former as during benchmark and memory stability testing it worked fine. I have set the same settings with just one change in f11n.

The PBO limits when set to Motherboard fetches 400 points higher than Auto settings in R20 under f11n.

Previously on Auto in f11j used to get 4650
Now on Auto in f11n fetches 4250

With Motherboard limits in f11j used to get 4620
With Motherboard limits in f11n fetches 4622

Do not use the latest F11 or F31, it increases the temps of the CPU drastically and is basically broken. My system idle temps was increased by 5c and during browsing and moving cursor spikes it to 63 to 65c whereas in other bios it would be less than 50c.


----------



## Drevi

Xaris said:


> One interesting observation is the only people who've broken the 1867mhz wall have a 5900 or 5950x. I haven't seen many with 1CCX chips (56/5800x)s break that with consistency. The few entries on the spreadsheet that claim to have done so are all mostly on ASRock, exclusively all of them are 2X single-rank ram (no 2x dual or 4xSR) and often have pretty high DRAM voltage (1.45V to 1.5V) or just seem kind of suspect all around. Note a single GIGABYTE on that list.
> 
> Has anyone with a Zen3 1CCX chip tried 1.5V on the DRAM when going for 3800 @ 1:1 on F31?


5600X on X570 Elite F31k running 1900fclk for 3 weeks. No errors on memtest, no whea, no crashes, no BSOD. 3200C15 gskill kit (**** tier B-die) @1.42v


----------



## KW0225

Just made a new account here. Having an infuriating issue with my new build that _possibly_ was triggered by a Windows update but want to see if anyone else is having similar issues.

Every time I shut down my PC, all of my SATA drives fall off the map. Disk management says "not initialized" and "unallocated." DMDE sees my partitions and I can extract all of the data (thankfully - these are my backup drives). I extracted everything once, formatted the drives, transferred everything back over, and it did it _again_ after shutting down my PC earlier today. I thought it may have been a one time issue from a Windows update or something, but I guess it has become chronic. I'm about to update my BIOS but trying to decide which version. Just reinstalled chipset drivers. Trying to figure out if I can reinitialize them somehow with DMDE so I don't have to wipe them and transfer everything over again.

Sound familiar to anyone?

Hardware list:
Gigabyte X570 Aorus Master Rev 1.1 BIOS version F30
Ryzen 5600X
RTX 3070 FE
32GB TridentZ CL18 4000mhz (running at 3800, FCLK 1900)
Samsung 980 Pro 500GB M.2 (no issue)
Samsung 970 Pro 1TB M.2 (no issue)
Samsung 960 Evo 1TB SATA (_big issue_)
WD Black 4TB SATA HDD (_big issue_)


----------



## Dyngsur

KW0225 said:


> Just made a new account here. Having an infuriating issue with my new build that _possibly_ was triggered by a Windows update but want to see if anyone else is having similar issues.
> 
> Every time I shut down my PC, all of my SATA drives fall off the map. Disk management says "not initialized" and "unallocated." DMDE sees my partitions and I can extract all of the data (thankfully - these are my backup drives). I extracted everything once, formatted the drives, transferred everything back over, and it did it _again_ after shutting down my PC earlier today. I thought it may have been a one time issue from a Windows update or something, but I guess it has become chronic. I'm about to update my BIOS but trying to decide which version. Just reinstalled chipset drivers. Trying to figure out if I can reinitialize them somehow with DMDE so I don't have to wipe them and transfer everything over again.
> 
> Sound familiar to anyone?
> 
> Hardware list:
> Gigabyte X570 Aorus Master Rev 1.1 BIOS version F30
> Ryzen 5600X
> RTX 3070 FE
> 32GB TridentZ CL18 4000mhz (running at 3800, FCLK 1900)
> Samsung 980 Pro 500GB M.2 (no issue)
> Samsung 970 Pro 1TB M.2 (no issue)
> Samsung 960 Evo 1TB SATA (_big issue_)
> WD Black 4TB SATA HDD (_big issue_)


Go and use F31K, than go to diskmanagement and try to activate the disk there.
When I reinstalled win10 I had issues with my 2 SSD, but I manage to activate them there and they started to work.
But it can also be a win10 thats corrupt.
Have you tried "sfc /scannow"? or the dism commands in commandprompt?


----------



## KW0225

Dyngsur said:


> Go and use F31K, than go to diskmanagement and try to activate the disk there.
> When I reinstalled win10 I had issues with my 2 SSD, but I manage to activate them there and they started to work.
> But it can also be a win10 thats corrupt.
> Have you tried "sfc /scannow"? or the dism commands in commandprompt?


F31k is pretty stable?

The issue is that if I initialize the disks in disk management it will wipe them and format them. Haven't done any SFC, DISM, or CHKDSK commands yet - I think I'm going to get everything backed up into the cloud before I proceed any further I think. Will take a day or so of uploading I think lol.


----------



## Spectre73

Drevi said:


> 5600X on X570 Elite F31k running 1900fclk for 3 weeks. No errors on memtest, no whea, no crashes, no BSOD. 3200C15 gskill kit (**** tier B-die) @1.42v
> 
> View attachment 2469307


How are you able to fix VSOC to 1.1? My master undervolts heavly (at least if the voltage readings are correct) and even with heavy vsoc LLC I can not reach 1.1. Do you overvolt in BIOS to get a 1.1 reading?


----------



## ManniX-ITA

Dyngsur said:


> Work for me, atleast i getting my cores more with less SV12 voltage


I don't get what is your issue with Core Voltage SVI2.
Don't see any difference in behavior changing power plans.
Till it's a bit lower on average against the Core VID Effective should be fine.
If the single Core VIDs are boosting quickly up the Core Voltage will not go down.
Sometimes it's the rate of update on HWInfo that can't catch the changes quickly enough.

I'm using the 1usmus Power Plan modified as base and seems to work great.

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/Amd/comments/eng1y8

Power mode slider in the middle, Better Performance.
All cores are going down in idle to 2200MHz/0.925V without boosting up with low usage.
Very good performances even without switching to Performance mode in Process Lasso.

Steady idle temps between 32c and 35c which is awesome for an air-cooled 5950x.



Jason_Cruze said:


> I found out a weird bug when using f11j/f31k BIOS, during heavy load gaming sessions, the application would simply crash. I have tried Warzone and after a game it crashes in between the game hard crashes and PC restarts. Same when playing cyberpunk the game crashes after a while.
> 
> I have tried to revert all the OC done to the GPU but still the issue persisted. I initially thought the problem is with the game(cyberpunk) itself but confirmed this issue after playing warzone. So I updated my bios to f11n/f31o had to down clock my IF to 1900 and my memory to 3800 for it to post..
> 
> After that I have played 3 games straight in warzone without any crashes. *I suspect it due to the poorly done curve optimizer in f11j or it could be the higher IF clock*. I strongly think it would be the former as during benchmark and memory stability testing it worked fine. I have set the same settings with just one change in f11n.
> 
> The PBO limits when set to Motherboard fetches 400 points higher than Auto settings in R20 under f11n.
> 
> Previously on Auto in f11j used to get 4650
> Now on Auto in f11n fetches 4250
> 
> With Motherboard limits in f11j used to get 4620
> With Motherboard limits in f11n fetches 4622
> 
> Do not use the latest F11 or F31, it increases the temps of the CPU drastically and is basically broken. My system idle temps was increased by 5c and during browsing and moving cursor spikes it to 63 to 65c whereas in other bios it would be less than 50c.


Using F31 and very good temps in idle as above, maybe you need to tweak your Power Plan.
I'm thinking to go back to test F31k, I had massive WHEA errors even at 1900 FCLK and reboots with any count in CO.
But now with an almost proper profile it could be different.
Was able to use it without CO with 1967 FCLK which was really nice with memory OC.



KW0225 said:


> F31k is pretty stable?
> 
> The issue is that if I initialize the disks in disk management it will wipe them and format them. Haven't done any SFC, DISM, or CHKDSK commands yet - I think I'm going to get everything backed up into the cloud before I proceed any further I think. Will take a day or so of uploading I think lol.


Could be F31k or F31, seems it depends on your specific configuration.
I'm pretty used to SATA weird errors... mostly corruption.
In my experience is always linked to IF/Memory OC instability (can be stable in one release, unstable in the next) or VSOC too low.
First thing I'd try is a higher VSOC, I'm using 1150mV and zero issues.

But I can confirm, as suggested earlier, mine too was having *random issues with Auto LLC*.
If you see anything weird, especially with CO, *first thing to try is CPU LLC Medium and SOC LLC to High*.


----------



## ManniX-ITA

Spectre73 said:


> How are you able to fix VSOC to 1.1? My master undervolts heavly (at least if the voltage readings are correct) and even with heavy vsoc LLC I can not reach 1.1. Do you overvolt in BIOS to get a 1.1 reading?


At least for me ZenTimings is always reading it 125mV below the 1150mV set in BIOS; set fixed AMD OC menu, Auto in Tweaker menu.

In HWInfo is always jumping from 1138mV to 1144mV.


----------



## Jason_Cruze

Hey @ManniX-ITA I do not have the option of Ryzen high performance power plan, only these options as shown below,










Any method to enable it, I'm using the chipset drivers from AMD 2.10.13.408.

What am I doing wrong here. F31/F11 are still more or less similar to F31o/f11n in terms of bug fixes and FCLK support.

Still f31K/f11j reign supreme in terms of FCLK support.


----------



## ManniX-ITA

Jason_Cruze said:


> Hey @ManniX-ITA I do not have the option of Ryzen high performance power plan, only these options as shown below,
> 
> View attachment 2469347
> 
> 
> Any method to enable it, I'm using the chipset drivers from AMD 2.10.13.408.
> 
> What am I doing wrong here. F31/F11 are still more or less similar to F31o/f11n in terms of bug fixes and FCLK support.
> 
> Still f31K/f11j reign supreme in terms of FCLK support.


Because it's not installed anymore by the chipset drivers installer with Zen 3 processors.

If you want to try download from here:




__





1usmus_efficient.pow







drive.google.com





And then from an elevated command prompt:

powercfg -import 1usmus_efficient.pow

F31k is better with FCLK cause they just forgot to enable the locking.
There's nothing wrong, it's just usual AMD mess to hurry up the launch


----------



## Jason_Cruze

ManniX-ITA said:


> Because it's not installed anymore by the chipset drivers installer with Zen 3 processors.
> 
> If you want to try download from here:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1usmus_efficient.pow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> drive.google.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And then from an elevated command prompt:
> 
> powercfg -import 1usmus_efficient.pow
> 
> F31k is better with FCLK cause they just forgot to enable the locking.
> There's nothing wrong, it's just usual AMD mess to hurry up the launch


Are you using 1sumus power plan or the regular ones with just the imported threshold values?


----------



## ManniX-ITA

Jason_Cruze said:


> Are you using 1sumus power plan or the regular ones with just the imported threshold values?


I'm using the 1usmus Power Plan right now.
Seems to work better for me.
Normal HP is keeping always very high the voltages & clocks, so high idle temperatures.
With the Balanced I don't get the Power Mode slider and the clocks and voltages are going just a bit lower than the HP.


----------



## panni

Spectre73 said:


> How are you able to fix VSOC to 1.1? My master undervolts heavly (at least if the voltage readings are correct) and even with heavy vsoc LLC I can not reach 1.1. Do you overvolt in BIOS to get a 1.1 reading?


+0.00125V offset clamps it to 1.0V for me. And yes, this has been the case with Ryzen 5000 for me on my Pro, since the beginning.


----------



## nievz

Jason_Cruze said:


> I found out a weird bug when using f11j/f31k BIOS, during heavy load gaming sessions, the application would simply crash. I have tried Warzone and after a game it crashes in between the game hard crashes and PC restarts. Same when playing cyberpunk the game crashes after a while.
> 
> I have tried to revert all the OC done to the GPU but still the issue persisted. I initially thought the problem is with the game(cyberpunk) itself but confirmed this issue after playing warzone. So I updated my bios to f11n/f31o had to down clock my IF to 1900 and my memory to 3800 for it to post..
> 
> After that I have played 3 games straight in warzone without any crashes. *I suspect it due to the poorly done curve optimizer in f11j or it could be the higher IF clock*. I strongly think it would be the former as during benchmark and memory stability testing it worked fine. I have set the same settings with just one change in f11n.
> 
> The PBO limits when set to Motherboard fetches 400 points higher than Auto settings in R20 under f11n.
> 
> Previously on Auto in f11j used to get 4650
> Now on Auto in f11n fetches 4250
> 
> With Motherboard limits in f11j used to get 4620
> With Motherboard limits in f11n fetches 4622
> 
> Do not use the latest F11 or F31, it increases the temps of the CPU drastically and is basically broken. My system idle temps was increased by 5c and during browsing and moving cursor spikes it to 63 to 65c whereas in other bios it would be less than 50c.


Try 0mhz PCO OC. Your overclock might be unsstable due to higher single core boost. Never had any crash on Warzone/BFV on f31k, when I did it was due to unstable OC or CO. I've since updated and I'm pretty happy with f31o, no issues.


----------



## Khonagashira

What about the L3 speeds in Aida64 with bios >= F31o ? Is it a sofware bug or the bios reduce the speed ?

Actually trying to get ride of the WHEA errors with the F31k @ 1900 FCLK. Is it safe to put vSoc at 1.175v or a little more for a 24/7 use ?


----------



## ManniX-ITA

Khonagashira said:


> What about the L3 speeds in Aida64 with bios >= F31o ? Is it a sofware bug or the bios reduce the speed ?
> 
> Actually trying to get ride of the WHEA errors with the F31k @ 1900 FCLK. Is it safe to put vSoc at 1.175v or a little more for a 24/7 use ?


My guess maybe was an issue with AIDA method of testing, like the Copy bandwidth.
I get now about 750 GB/s steady with both latest release and beta versions.
This is on the bloated Windows install with Hyper-V enabled.



















For Matisse it was recommended to avoid over 1170mV for 24h usage.
I guess for Vermeer is the same.
I used without issues 1175mV on my 3800x for quite a while but I'd say is borderline.


----------



## Khonagashira

ManniX-ITA said:


> My guess maybe was an issue with AIDA method of testing, like the Copy bandwidth.
> I get now about 750 GB/s steady with both latest release and beta versions.
> This is on the bloated Windows install with Hyper-V enabled.
> 
> View attachment 2469362
> 
> 
> View attachment 2469363
> 
> 
> For Matisse it was recommended to avoid over 1170mV for 24h usage.
> I guess for Vermeer is the same.
> I used without issues 1175mV on my 3800x for quite a while but I'd say is borderline.


Ok, so I'll stop increasing the vSoc. Thx.

And I'll try again the F31 bios and Aida64. Last time there was the L3 Cache bug. Is there another way to check the L3 Cache status ?


----------



## LionAlonso

Khonagashira said:


> Ok, so I'll stop increasing the vSoc. Thx.
> 
> And I'll try again the F31 bios and Aida64. Last time there was the L3 Cache bug. Is there another way to check the L3 Cache status ?


For me the L3 cache bug is related to edc and tdc limit, just try to put them on default and then on motherboard, im sure u will ser the variation between motherboard and stock limits...


----------



## ManniX-ITA

Khonagashira said:


> Ok, so I'll stop increasing the vSoc. Thx.
> 
> And I'll try again the F31 bios and Aida64. Last time there was the L3 Cache bug. Is there another way to check the L3 Cache status ?


There's Cache Bandwidth test in Sandra, you can compare with my values but I'm not sure about model to model comparison.
But you need the very latest version of Sandra for Vermeer.

*Cache/Memory Bandwidth FMA/256 : 798.6GB/s*

Looks very similar to AIDA values.
Otherwise:

*L3 (3rd Level) Data/Unified Cache FMA/256 : 94.51GB/s*



Code:


SiSoftware Sandra

Benchmark Results
Cache/Memory Bandwidth FMA/256 : 798.6GB/s
L1D (1st Level) Data Cache FMA/256 : 3.38TB/s
L2 (2nd Level) Data/Unified Cache FMA/256 : 1.72TB/s
L3 (3rd Level) Data/Unified Cache FMA/256 : 94.51GB/s
Results Interpretation : Higher Scores mean Better Performance.
Binary Numeral System (base 2) : 1GB(/s) = 1024MB(/s), 1MB(/s) = 1024kB(/s), 1kB(/s) = 1024 bytes(/s), etc.
Speed Factor : 122.80
Results Interpretation : Lower Scores mean Better Performance.

Performance per Thread
Cache/Memory Bandwidth : 25GB/s
L1D (1st Level) Data Cache : 108.26GB/s
L2 (2nd Level) Data/Unified Cache : 54.9GB/s
L3 (3rd Level) Data/Unified Cache : 3GB/s
No. Threads : 32
Results Interpretation : Higher Scores mean Better Performance.
Binary Numeral System (base 2) : 1GB(/s) = 1024MB(/s), 1MB(/s) = 1024kB(/s), 1kB(/s) = 1024 bytes(/s), etc.

Performance vs. Power
Processor(s)/Chipset(s)/Memory Power : 31.35W
Cache/Memory Bandwidth FMA/256 : 26084.98MB/s/W
Results Interpretation : Higher Scores mean Better Performance.

Capacity vs. Power
Total Cache Size : 2368.10kB/W
Results Interpretation : Higher Scores mean Better Performance.

Performance vs. Speed
Cache/Memory Bandwidth FMA/256 : 240.52MB/s/MHz
Results Interpretation : Higher Scores mean Better Performance.

Cache/Memory Results Breakdown
Data Item Size : 32bytes
Buffer Memory Accesses : No
Offset Memory Accesses : Yes

Detailed Results
2kB Data Set : 4TB/s (2.62TB/s - 4.34TB/s)
4kB Data Set : 4TB/s (2.62TB/s - 4.34TB/s)
8kB Data Set : 4TB/s (2.62TB/s - 4.34TB/s)
16kB Data Set : 4TB/s (2.62TB/s - 4.34TB/s)
32kB Data Set : 4TB/s (2.62TB/s - 4.34TB/s)
64kB Data Set : 4TB/s (2.62TB/s - 4.34TB/s)
128kB Data Set : 4TB/s (2.62TB/s - 4.34TB/s)
256kB Data Set : 4TB/s (2.62TB/s - 4.34TB/s)
512kB Data Set : 3.55TB/s (2.21TB/s - 4.22TB/s)
1MB Data Set : 2.26TB/s (1.86TB/s - 2.4TB/s)
2MB Data Set : 2TB/s (1.54TB/s - 2.09TB/s)
4MB Data Set : 1.84TB/s (1.32TB/s - 2.08TB/s)
8MB Data Set : 1.79TB/s (1.25TB/s - 2TB/s)
16MB Data Set : 415.1GB/s (250.73GB/s - 480.27GB/s)
64MB Data Set : 98.1GB/s (84.44GB/s - 118GB/s)
256MB Data Set : 49GB/s (45GB/s - 54.26GB/s)
1GB Data Set : 33.85GB/s (33.15GB/s - 34.35GB/s)
4GB Data Set : 33.2GB/s (32.65GB/s - 33.56GB/s)

Benchmark Status
Result ID : AMD Ryzen 9 5950X 16-Core Processor (16C 32T 3.4GHz, 16x 512kB L2, 2x 32MB L3); AMD F17v7 (Ryzen2/ThreadRipper2 Matisse) Host Bridge; 2x 8GB G.Skill F4-4000C16-16GTZR DDR4 (3.8GHz 128-bit) PC4-32000 (16-16-16-32 6-48-16-12)
Revision : ; F31
Computer : GigaByte X570 AORUS MASTER X570 MB
Platform Compliance : x64
Total Memory : 32GB
No. Threads : 32
Processor Affinity : U0-C0T0 U2-C1T0 U4-C2T0 U6-C3T0 U8-C4T0 U10-C5T0 U12-C6T0 U14-C7T0 U16-C8T0 U18-C9T0 U20-C10T0 U22-C11T0 U24-C12T0 U26-C13T0 U28-C14T0 U30-C15T0 U1-C0T1 U3-C1T1 U5-C2T1 U7-C3T1 U9-C4T1 U11-C5T1 U13-C6T1 U15-C7T1 U17-C8T1 U19-C9T1 U21-C10T1 U23-C11T1 U25-
System Timer : 10MHz
Page Size : 2MB

Processor
Model : AMD Ryzen 9 5950X 16-Core Processor
Speed : 3.4GHz
Cores per Processor : 16 Unit(s)
Threads per Core : 2 Unit(s)
Front-Side Bus Speed : 100MHz
Revision/Stepping : 21 / 0
L1D (1st Level) Data Cache : 16x 32kB, 8-Way, Exclusive, 64bytes Line Size, 2 Thread(s)
L1I (1st Level) Code Cache : 16x 32kB, 8-Way, Exclusive, 64bytes Line Size, 2 Thread(s)
L2 (2nd Level) Data/Unified Cache : 16x 512kB, 8-Way, Fully Inclusive, 64bytes Line Size, 2 Thread(s)
L3 (3rd Level) Data/Unified Cache : 2x 32MB, 16-Way, Exclusive, 64bytes Line Size, 16 Thread(s)

Features
SSE2 - Streaming SIMD Extensions v2 : Yes
SSE3 - Streaming SIMD Extensions v3 : Yes
SSE4.1 - Streaming SIMD Extensions v4.1 : Yes
SSE4.2 - Streaming SIMD Extensions v4.2 : Yes
AES - Accelerated Cryptography Support : Yes
SHA - Accelerated Hashing Support : Yes
AVX - Advanced Vector eXtensions : Yes
FMA3 - Fused Multiply/Add eXtensions : Yes
AVX2 - Advanced Vector eXtensions v2 : Yes
HTT - Hyper-Threading Technology : Yes

Computer
Name : GigaByte X570 AORUS MASTER X570 MB
Computer BIOS : F31

Latest BIOS
Version : T57
Date of Manufacture : martedì 20 ottobre 2020
Update URL : Not available in this version (Lite).

To enable it, get support and other benefits, please upgrade.

(Goto 'Help - Get More: Upgrade')

Chipset
Model : AMD F17v7 (Ryzen2/ThreadRipper2 Matisse) Host Bridge
Revision : A1
Front-Side Bus Speed : 19x 100MHz (1.9GHz)
Width : 256-bit
Maximum Bus Bandwidth : 59.38GB/s

Logical/Chipset Memory Banks
Bank #0 : 8GB DDR4 16-16-16-32 6-48-16-12 1T
Bank #2 : 8GB DDR4 16-16-16-32 6-48-16-12 1T
Channels : 2
Width : 128-bit
Memory Bus Speed : 2x 1.9GHz (3.8GHz)
Min/Max/Turbo Speed : 2x 950MHz (1.9GHz) - 2x 1.9GHz (3.8GHz)
Multiplier : 19x
Min/Max/Turbo Multiplier : 57/6x - 19x
Integrated in Processor : Yes
Maximum Memory Bus Bandwidth : 59.38GB/s

Memory Module(s)
Memory Module : G.Skill/Samsung F4-4000C16-16GTZR 16GB DDR4 2Rx8 PC4-32000U DDR4-4000 (15-15-15-36 4-51-16-5)
Memory Module : G.Skill/Samsung F4-4000C16-16GTZR 16GB DDR4 2Rx8 PC4-32000U DDR4-4000 (15-15-15-36 4-51-16-5)

Performance Enhancing Tips
Tip 1100 : System BIOS update available. To update, visit the manufacturer's website.
Tip 2 : Double-click tip or press Enter while a tip is selected for more information about the tip.


----------



## Latte

ManniX-ITA said:


> Because it's not installed anymore by the chipset drivers installer with Zen 3 processors.
> 
> If you want to try download from here:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1usmus_efficient.pow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> drive.google.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And then from an elevated command prompt:
> 
> powercfg -import 1usmus_efficient.pow
> 
> F31k is better with FCLK cause they just forgot to enable the locking.
> There's nothing wrong, it's just usual AMD mess to hurry up the launch


Thx for the power plan! Highly appreciate it! Do you also use the bios recommendations by 1usmus in his power plan guide like 'low current idle', etc.?

Best Regards!


----------



## ManniX-ITA

Latte said:


> Thx for the power plan! Highly appreciate it! Do you also use the bios recommendations by 1usmus in his power plan guide like 'low current idle', etc.?
> 
> Best Regards!


Yes, in general you should use those settings with or even without his plan 
Only exception is the PS Idle Control; depends on your PSU.
If you have problems at Idle or resuming from standby then set it to Typical; otherwise Auto or Low Current.


----------



## Drevi

Spectre73 said:


> How are you able to fix VSOC to 1.1? My master undervolts heavly (at least if the voltage readings are correct) and even with heavy vsoc LLC I can not reach 1.1. Do you overvolt in BIOS to get a 1.1 reading?


On main bios menu set 1.112v and LLC High. Stays glued at 1.1v (this is after desktop usage, gaming and CB run.


----------



## Latte

ManniX-ITA said:


> Yes, in general you should use those settings with or even without his plan
> Only exception is the PS Idle Control; depends on your PSU.
> If you have problems at Idle or resuming from standby then set it to Typical; otherwise Auto or Low Current.


This plan is awesome! Low idle and also nice performance in gaming. Should the LLC options stay on auto or should they adjust to high including 400mv protection etc.? I am asking, because this was recommended for the 3900x I had before.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## ManniX-ITA

Latte said:


> This plan is awesome! Low idle and also nice performance in gaming. Should the LLC options stay on auto or should they adjust to high including 400mv protection etc.? I am asking, because this was recommended for the 3900x I had before.
> 
> Thanks in advance!


Definitely avoid LLC Auto for me.
I have CPU Medium and SOC High.
Also PWM to Extreme though I didn't see any difference.
CPU OVP Protection I didn't test it so far, I have it still on Auto.
Looking at how it works doesn't seem to be needed.
But it's something could be helpful to manage WHEA errors.


----------



## Dreams-Visions

Welp, Dark Hero order from Amazon just confirmed. So these will be my twilight days for my Auros Master and my time in this fun thread. I might re-appropriate it for some other duty here in my house, but I'm not really sure what. I still have my 3900X and AIO, so maybe I just sell the whole rig. Idunno. 

The Auros Master continues to be a rock-solid board for me, but has not been without its issues. The biggest one right now being the reality that at any given time, the system can decide to simply not boot up from cold start, necessitating a CMOS battery removal to get up and running. That only happened once to me, but that may be because I rarely shut my computer down. Once was enough for me because I thought there was as serious problem, which led me to completely disassemble my machine, expecting to need to replace the PSU and its cables (I assumed it was the PSU). Tried my backup PSU and same problem. Then I realized it was probably the mobo and was gearing up for a frustrating RMA. 

It wasn't until I read a Newegg review that I found out that it may be the battery. Took it out, put it back in and it worked. Ruined my cable management, however, and resulted in 2.5 hours of lost time. But at least I didn't go further down a wild goose chase. But that memory is fresh because it was only about 1.5 months ago after 12 months of board ownership.

I would ordinarily just consider this an inconvenience and grit and bear it since the board has otherwise been very stable, but I'm about to build my first open loop. If I go open loop, it becomes _extremely_ inconvenient to try to remove a CMOS battery should this issue happen again. I'd have to break down have the loop and drain the entire system to get it working again. Just because the board has a built-in bug that can't be solved presumably without some sort of RMA or straight replacement to a newer revision of the board (mine is 1.0). And it seems like it would only be a matter of when rather than IF. It's already shown it will do this to me. So I feel like for peace of mind I have to move on. Dark Hero seems to be the best of the available choices out there and it should allow me to really get the most out of my 5950X and bdie memory kit.


----------



## Xaris

Dreams-Visions said:


> Welp, Dark Hero order from Amazon just confirmed. So these will be my twilight days for my Auros Master and my time in this fun thread. I might re-appropriate it for some other duty here in my house, but I'm not really sure what. I still have my 3900X and AIO, so maybe I just sell the whole rig. Idunno.
> 
> The Auros Master continues to be a rock-solid board for me, but has not been without its issues. The biggest one right now being the reality that at any given time, the system can decide to simply not boot up from cold start, necessitating a CMOS battery removal to get up and running. That only happened once to me, but that may be because I rarely shut my computer down. Once was enough for me because I thought there was as serious problem, which led me to completely disassemble my machine, expecting to need to replace the PSU and its cables (I assumed it was the PSU). Tried my backup PSU and same problem. Then I realized it was probably the mobo and was gearing up for a frustrating RMA.
> 
> It wasn't until I read a Newegg review that I found out that it may be the battery. Took it out, put it back in and it worked. Ruined my cable management, however, and resulted in 2.5 hours of lost time. But at least I didn't go further down a wild goose chase. But that memory is fresh because it was only about 1.5 months ago after 12 months of board ownership.
> 
> I would ordinarily just consider this an inconvenience and grit and bear it since the board has otherwise been very stable, but I'm about to build my first open loop. If I go open loop, it becomes _extremely_ inconvenient to try to remove a CMOS battery should this issue happen again. I'd have to break down have the loop and drain the entire system to get it working again. Just because the board has a built-in bug that can't be solved presumably without some sort of RMA or straight replacement to a newer revision of the board (mine is 1.0). And it seems like it would only be a matter of when rather than IF. It's already shown it will do this to me. So I feel like for peace of mind I have to move on. Dark Hero seems to be the best of the available choices out there and it should allow me to really get the most out of my 5950X and bdie memory kit.


Grats. $400 is way way way more than I'd ever want to spend on a motherboard myself unless it'll make me breakfast in the morning and a handy at night. Seems like a good motherboard though. I will say for the ~$130 I paid for the Aorus Elite, it's been a very solid motherboard for me and punches way above its' weight, poor Zen3 beta bioses and all. It was definitely a step up from the MSI B450 Tomahawk I had before.

That said if a better/newer high-end option comes down to around sub/= $200 then I'd definitely consider it.


----------



## Xaris

Fichte said:


> After a morning of testing I can report back w/r/t the performance of my 5950X on the X570 Aorus Master v1.2 versus the X570 Ace, especially when it comes to overclocking the FCLK:
> 
> 
> 
> Long story short: If your 5950X (or other Zen 3) does not post beyond 1867MHz on your board, don't fret. Chances are that you don't actually have a lemon, software just hasn't caught up to the newest generation yet (as many others have already rightfully pointed out here). It's also not an issue that's unique to one vendor, as the different MSI BIOS versions showed. The patient will be rewarded!
> 
> I'll get back with some more information w/r/t performance, but I'll have to excuse myself for this afternoon. Getting back tonight should you have some questions concerning my findings above.
> 
> Cheers!


Also forgot to say, thanks for looping back on that. Good to know. I suspected as much that that's probably the case and not a GB-specific problem.


----------



## Latte

@ManniX-ITA 
I noticed, that my memory latency in AIDA fluctuates significantly, when I switch between '1usmus Ryzen Efficient' and 'Windows Balanced':

1usmus Ryzen Efficient > between 60.5 - 62 (out of 10 tries)
Windows Balanced > between 58 - 59 (out of 10 tries)
What the hell?


----------



## ManniX-ITA

Latte said:


> @ManniX-ITA
> I noticed, that my memory latency in AIDA fluctuates significantly, when I switch between '1usmus Ryzen Efficient' and 'Windows Balanced':
> 
> 1usmus Ryzen Efficient > between 60.5 - 62 (out of 10 tries)
> Windows Balanced > between 58 - 59 (out of 10 tries)
> What the hell?


Yes, it's a 1ms fixed for me. Didn't notice it.

Try this one based on Balanced:




__





BalancedLowPower.pow







drive.google.com





I get the normal latency with the great idle temps.
Maybe I did some other changes in the past to that profile.


----------



## Wormburner

I've tried my novice ass off on this board (Aorus Ultra w/5800x) but just have zero luck. I had the sound issues with cracking or what have you earlier and finally fixed that about a month ago. I can't get the bluetooth to now work for the life of me (waiting on a new headset to come in the mail), it just cuts out before it stops working altogether (I've enabled services, messed with drivers, enhancements, etc). The POS won't remember a fan setting or calibration for the life of itself. Every other day they're back to running full bore despite setting it up in BIOS. I gave up and ran SIV and that worked for a couple days.

Every time I Google Search something or browse I see others with the same issue. I really feel like I should get a different board at this point, RMA this thing, then chuck the new one they send me on eBay and wash my hands of it. I've never had this many issues with a Gigabyte product. Sorry for the rant.......just really, really looking for answers and this is the only forum I can hawk and ever find consistently good information.


----------



## Xaris

Wormburner said:


> I've tried my novice ass off on this board (Aorus Ultra w/5800x) but just have zero luck. I had the sound issues with cracking or what have you earlier and finally fixed that about a month ago. I can't get the bluetooth to now work for the life of me (waiting on a new headset to come in the mail), it just cuts out before it stops working altogether (I've enabled services, messed with drivers, enhancements, etc). The POS won't remember a fan setting or calibration for the life of itself. Every other day they're back to running full bore despite setting it up in BIOS. I gave up and ran SIV and that worked for a couple days.
> 
> Every time I Google Search something or browse I see others with the same issue. I really feel like I should get a different board at this point, RMA this thing, then chuck the new one they send me on eBay and wash my hands of it. I've never had this many issues with a Gigabyte product. Sorry for the rant.......just really, really looking for answers and this is the only forum I can hawk and ever find consistently good information.


How did you fix your sound crackling? Another user had that problem but we couldn't get it resolved other than telling them to buy a USB DAC.

I will say the Elite remembers my fan settings as far as I know. Bluetooth yeah that one is probably just because I presume most onboard bluetooth **** is janky. One reason I'd rather just run a PCI Bluetooth card and can move it around between builds at least.

But yeah if you're having that much problems just RMA it and re-sell it. Not sure what a go-to is right now but Asrock B550 Taichi, Asus Dark Hero, or MSI Unify seems decent -- just overpriced for my needs.


----------



## Wormburner

Xaris said:


> How did you fix your sound crackling? Another user had that problem but we couldn't get it resolved other than telling them to buy a USB DAC.
> 
> I will say the Elite remembers my fan settings as far as I know. Bluetooth yeah that one is probably just because I presume most onboard bluetooth **** is janky. One reason I'd rather just run a PCI Bluetooth card and can move it around between builds at least.
> 
> But yeah if you're having that much problems just RMA it and re-sell it. Not sure what a go-to is right now but Asrock B550 Taichi, Asus Dark Hero, or MSI Unify seems decent -- just overpriced for my needs.


Changed to an Audeze Mobius which has it's own ordeal and doesn't rely on the Realtek as far as I know.....then the left speaker went out in it a couple days ago so I'm trying to just get by with a bluetooth headset for now but it just flat out doesn't work. Great timing selling my Sennheiser's two weeks ago LOL!

I'm a bit clueless on what motherboards to purchase at the moment. I'm going to Microcenter tomorrow so will probably pick something else up. I'd rather not spend 300-400 on one either.


----------



## MikeS3000

Khonagashira said:


> What about the L3 speeds in Aida64 with bios >= F31o ? Is it a sofware bug or the bios reduce the speed ?
> 
> Actually trying to get ride of the WHEA errors with the F31k @ 1900 FCLK. Is it safe to put vSoc at 1.175v or a little more for a 24/7 use ?


1.175v might be safe. Just to test F31 I set auto for all of my voltages at 3800/1900 and the bios selected 1.2v for vsoc. F31k selects 1.05v for the same frequencies. I would get like one whea error every day or so so I increased my vsoc to 1.125v and played with vddp and vddg voltages a bit to try and eliminate errors.


----------



## Yuke

So. jumping from F30 to F31 i can say the following so far for my system: 3800X from Day1


Undervolting is not working at all anymore for me, giving out WHEAs.
In F30 i only got Cache related RAM errors if i undervolted the CPU.
F20 was the last version where i could run an undervolt. Now i have settled for +0.05V with LLC medium to regain my undervolt performance.
IF is even less stable in F31 at 1.1 VSOC than it was with F30. With F30 i had the occasional WHEA when gaming at 1.1 VSOC, with F31 i was crashing to desktop every few minutes.
VSOC 1.125V fixed that problem (1.16 VSOC is probably already enough but couldnt be bothered testing it over night).


----------



## ryouiki

Dreams-Visions said:


> I would ordinarily just consider this an inconvenience and grit and bear it since the board has otherwise been very stable, but I'm about to build my first open loop. If I go open loop, it becomes _extremely_ inconvenient to try to remove a CMOS battery should this issue happen again. I'd have to break down have the loop and drain the entire system to get it working again.


On a 1-1.5 slot water block graphics card you can still reach the battery assuming you don't have hardline or something else blocking just below the card. You just have to be really careful when you eject it depending on what is below (I've accidentally dropped the battery into lower radiator fan last time)… I've done it more than once for 5700XT EKWB and 1080Ti Hydro Copper cards on both my Master boards.


----------



## Jason_Cruze

nievz said:


> Try 0mhz PCO OC. Your overclock might be unsstable due to higher single core boost. Never had any crash on Warzone/BFV on f31k, when I did it was due to unstable OC or CO. I've since updated and I'm pretty happy with f31o, no issues.


Yes I suspect the OC was unstable but using the same settings in f11n/f31o bios and it is now stable. I have played Cyberpunk and Warzone without any crashes. So it concludes the fact that the CO is buggy in f11j/f31k. 

I have set Auto LLC and Auto scalar in PBO and it works fine but I think tweaking the PBO limits can improve multicore performance instead of settings it to Motherboard limits.

Just hoping GB will release BIOS soon which will support FCLK to 2000+ on our processors similar to MSI and ASUS.


----------



## lum-x

Good news I believe, if someone else haven't posted this yet.
New AIDA64 Extreme 6.32.5600 (Aida download URL) now supports Zen 3. Would be nice if someone can confirm if there are any differences in results.

Release notes:

AVX2 and FMA accelerated 64-bit benchmarks for AMD Zen 3 based Ryzen 5000 Series processors
EVGA iCX3 sensor support
GPU details for AMD Radeon RX 6000 Series
GPU details for nVIDIA GeForce RTX 3050, GeForce RTX 3060, GeForce RTX 3060 Ti, GeForce RTX 3070 Ti, GeForce RTX 3080 Ti


----------



## ManniX-ITA

lum-x said:


> Good news I believe is someone else haven't posted this yet.
> New AIDA64 Extreme 6.32.5600 (Aida download URL) now supports Zen 3. Would be nice if someone can confirm if there are any difference in results
> 
> Release notes:
> 
> 
> AVX2 and FMA accelerated 64-bit benchmarks for AMD Zen 3 based Ryzen 5000 Series processors
> EVGA iCX3 sensor support
> GPU details for AMD Radeon RX 6000 Series
> GPU details for nVIDIA GeForce RTX 3050, GeForce RTX 3060, GeForce RTX 3060 Ti, GeForce RTX 3070 Ti, GeForce RTX 3080 Ti


Here's the comparison, definitely a different picture now on some tests 

--------[ AIDA64 Extreme ]----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

* Version AIDA64 v6.32.5600*
Version AIDA64 v6.30.5500

--------[ Memory Read ]-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

* 16x Ryzen 9 5950X HT 4625 MHz Gigabyte X570 Aorus Master X570 Dual DDR4-3800 16-16-16-32 CR1 58972 MB/s*
16x Ryzen 9 5950X HT 4575 MHz Gigabyte X570 Aorus Master X570 Dual DDR4-3800 16-16-16-32 CR1 58772 MB/s

--------[ Memory Write ]------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

* 16x Ryzen 9 5950X HT 4625 MHz Gigabyte X570 Aorus Master X570 Dual DDR4-3800 16-16-16-32 CR1 57982 MB/s*
16x Ryzen 9 5950X HT 4650 MHz Gigabyte X570 Aorus Master X570 Dual DDR4-3800 16-16-16-32 CR1 57931 MB/s

--------[ Memory Copy ]-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

* 16x Ryzen 9 5950X HT 4600 MHz Gigabyte X570 Aorus Master X570 Dual DDR4-3800 16-16-16-32 CR1 56393 MB/s*
16x Ryzen 9 5950X HT 4700 MHz Gigabyte X570 Aorus Master X570 Dual DDR4-3800 16-16-16-32 CR1 56350 MB/s

--------[ Memory Latency ]----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

* Ryzen 9 5950X 4750 MHz Gigabyte X570 Aorus Master X570 Dual DDR4-3800 16-16-16-32 CR1 56.6 ns*
Ryzen 9 5950X 4725 MHz Gigabyte X570 Aorus Master X570 Dual DDR4-3800 16-16-16-32 CR1 56.6 ns

--------[ CPU Queen ]---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

* 16x Ryzen 9 5950X HT 4625 MHz Gigabyte X570 Aorus Master X570 Dual DDR4-3800 16-16-16-32 CR1 165717*
16x Ryzen 9 5950X HT 4975 MHz Gigabyte X570 Aorus Master X570 Dual DDR4-3800 16-16-16-32 CR1 165733

--------[ CPU PhotoWorxx ]----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

* 16x Ryzen 9 5950X HT 4575 MHz Gigabyte X570 Aorus Master X570 Dual DDR4-3800 16-16-16-32 CR1 35869 MPixel/s*
16x Ryzen 9 5950X HT 4575 MHz Gigabyte X570 Aorus Master X570 Dual DDR4-3800 16-16-16-32 CR1 34870 MPixel/s

--------[ CPU ZLib ]----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

* 16x Ryzen 9 5950X HT 4575 MHz Gigabyte X570 Aorus Master X570 Dual DDR4-3800 16-16-16-32 CR1 1842.1 MB/s*
16x Ryzen 9 5950X HT 4625 MHz Gigabyte X570 Aorus Master X570 Dual DDR4-3800 16-16-16-32 CR1 1823.8 MB/s

--------[ CPU AES ]-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

* 16x Ryzen 9 5950X HT 4425 MHz Gigabyte X570 Aorus Master X570 Dual DDR4-3800 16-16-16-32 CR1 290048 MB/s*
16x Ryzen 9 5950X HT 4450 MHz Gigabyte X570 Aorus Master X570 Dual DDR4-3800 16-16-16-32 CR1 158992 MB/s

--------[ CPU SHA3 ]----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

* 16x Ryzen 9 5950X HT 4475 MHz Gigabyte X570 Aorus Master X570 Dual DDR4-3800 16-16-16-32 CR1 7401 MB/s*
16x Ryzen 9 5950X HT 4475 MHz Gigabyte X570 Aorus Master X570 Dual DDR4-3800 16-16-16-32 CR1 5610 MB/s

--------[ FPU Julia ]---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

* 16x Ryzen 9 5950X HT 4525 MHz Gigabyte X570 Aorus Master X570 Dual DDR4-3800 16-16-16-32 CR1 210008*
16x Ryzen 9 5950X HT 4550 MHz Gigabyte X570 Aorus Master X570 Dual DDR4-3800 16-16-16-32 CR1 159897

--------[ FPU Mandel ]--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

* 16x Ryzen 9 5950X HT 4550 MHz Gigabyte X570 Aorus Master X570 Dual DDR4-3800 16-16-16-32 CR1 115408*
16x Ryzen 9 5950X HT 4525 MHz Gigabyte X570 Aorus Master X570 Dual DDR4-3800 16-16-16-32 CR1 84139

--------[ FPU SinJulia ]------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

* 16x Ryzen 9 5950X HT 4625 MHz Gigabyte X570 Aorus Master X570 Dual DDR4-3800 16-16-16-32 CR1 26177*
16x Ryzen 9 5950X HT 4975 MHz Gigabyte X570 Aorus Master X570 Dual DDR4-3800 16-16-16-32 CR1 26429

--------[ FP32 Ray-Trace ]----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

* 16x Ryzen 9 5950X HT 4450 MHz Gigabyte X570 Aorus Master X570 Dual DDR4-3800 16-16-16-32 CR1 34830 KRay/s*
16x Ryzen 9 5950X HT 4475 MHz Gigabyte X570 Aorus Master X570 Dual DDR4-3800 16-16-16-32 CR1 35150 KRay/s

--------[ FP64 Ray-Trace ]----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

* 16x Ryzen 9 5950X HT 4475 MHz Gigabyte X570 Aorus Master X570 Dual DDR4-3800 16-16-16-32 CR1 18664 KRay/s*
16x Ryzen 9 5950X HT 4450 MHz Gigabyte X570 Aorus Master X570 Dual DDR4-3800 16-16-16-32 CR1 18779 KRay/s


----------



## lum-x

ManniX-ITA said:


> Here's the comparison, definitely a different picture now on some tests
> 
> --------[ AIDA64 Extreme ]----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> * Version AIDA64 v6.32.5600*
> Version AIDA64 v6.30.5500
> 
> --------[ Memory Read ]-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> * 16x Ryzen 9 5950X HT 4625 MHz Gigabyte X570 Aorus Master X570 Dual DDR4-3800 16-16-16-32 CR1 58972 MB/s*
> 16x Ryzen 9 5950X HT 4575 MHz Gigabyte X570 Aorus Master X570 Dual DDR4-3800 16-16-16-32 CR1 58772 MB/s
> 
> --------[ Memory Write ]------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> * 16x Ryzen 9 5950X HT 4625 MHz Gigabyte X570 Aorus Master X570 Dual DDR4-3800 16-16-16-32 CR1 57982 MB/s*
> 16x Ryzen 9 5950X HT 4650 MHz Gigabyte X570 Aorus Master X570 Dual DDR4-3800 16-16-16-32 CR1 57931 MB/s
> 
> --------[ Memory Copy ]-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> * 16x Ryzen 9 5950X HT 4600 MHz Gigabyte X570 Aorus Master X570 Dual DDR4-3800 16-16-16-32 CR1 56393 MB/s*
> 16x Ryzen 9 5950X HT 4700 MHz Gigabyte X570 Aorus Master X570 Dual DDR4-3800 16-16-16-32 CR1 56350 MB/s
> 
> --------[ Memory Latency ]----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> * Ryzen 9 5950X 4750 MHz Gigabyte X570 Aorus Master X570 Dual DDR4-3800 16-16-16-32 CR1 56.6 ns*
> Ryzen 9 5950X 4725 MHz Gigabyte X570 Aorus Master X570 Dual DDR4-3800 16-16-16-32 CR1 56.6 ns
> 
> --------[ CPU Queen ]---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> * 16x Ryzen 9 5950X HT 4625 MHz Gigabyte X570 Aorus Master X570 Dual DDR4-3800 16-16-16-32 CR1 165717*
> 16x Ryzen 9 5950X HT 4975 MHz Gigabyte X570 Aorus Master X570 Dual DDR4-3800 16-16-16-32 CR1 165733
> 
> --------[ CPU PhotoWorxx ]----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> * 16x Ryzen 9 5950X HT 4575 MHz Gigabyte X570 Aorus Master X570 Dual DDR4-3800 16-16-16-32 CR1 35869 MPixel/s*
> 16x Ryzen 9 5950X HT 4575 MHz Gigabyte X570 Aorus Master X570 Dual DDR4-3800 16-16-16-32 CR1 34870 MPixel/s
> 
> --------[ CPU ZLib ]----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> * 16x Ryzen 9 5950X HT 4575 MHz Gigabyte X570 Aorus Master X570 Dual DDR4-3800 16-16-16-32 CR1 1842.1 MB/s*
> 16x Ryzen 9 5950X HT 4625 MHz Gigabyte X570 Aorus Master X570 Dual DDR4-3800 16-16-16-32 CR1 1823.8 MB/s
> 
> --------[ CPU AES ]-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> * 16x Ryzen 9 5950X HT 4425 MHz Gigabyte X570 Aorus Master X570 Dual DDR4-3800 16-16-16-32 CR1 290048 MB/s*
> 16x Ryzen 9 5950X HT 4450 MHz Gigabyte X570 Aorus Master X570 Dual DDR4-3800 16-16-16-32 CR1 158992 MB/s
> 
> --------[ CPU SHA3 ]----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> * 16x Ryzen 9 5950X HT 4475 MHz Gigabyte X570 Aorus Master X570 Dual DDR4-3800 16-16-16-32 CR1 7401 MB/s*
> 16x Ryzen 9 5950X HT 4475 MHz Gigabyte X570 Aorus Master X570 Dual DDR4-3800 16-16-16-32 CR1 5610 MB/s
> 
> --------[ FPU Julia ]---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> * 16x Ryzen 9 5950X HT 4525 MHz Gigabyte X570 Aorus Master X570 Dual DDR4-3800 16-16-16-32 CR1 210008*
> 16x Ryzen 9 5950X HT 4550 MHz Gigabyte X570 Aorus Master X570 Dual DDR4-3800 16-16-16-32 CR1 159897
> 
> --------[ FPU Mandel ]--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> * 16x Ryzen 9 5950X HT 4550 MHz Gigabyte X570 Aorus Master X570 Dual DDR4-3800 16-16-16-32 CR1 115408*
> 16x Ryzen 9 5950X HT 4525 MHz Gigabyte X570 Aorus Master X570 Dual DDR4-3800 16-16-16-32 CR1  84139
> 
> --------[ FPU SinJulia ]------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> * 16x Ryzen 9 5950X HT 4625 MHz Gigabyte X570 Aorus Master X570 Dual DDR4-3800 16-16-16-32 CR1 26177*
> 16x Ryzen 9 5950X HT 4975 MHz Gigabyte X570 Aorus Master X570 Dual DDR4-3800 16-16-16-32 CR1 26429
> 
> --------[ FP32 Ray-Trace ]----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> * 16x Ryzen 9 5950X HT 4450 MHz Gigabyte X570 Aorus Master X570 Dual DDR4-3800 16-16-16-32 CR1 34830 KRay/s*
> 16x Ryzen 9 5950X HT 4475 MHz Gigabyte X570 Aorus Master X570 Dual DDR4-3800 16-16-16-32 CR1 35150 KRay/s
> 
> --------[ FP64 Ray-Trace ]----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> * 16x Ryzen 9 5950X HT 4475 MHz Gigabyte X570 Aorus Master X570 Dual DDR4-3800 16-16-16-32 CR1 18664 KRay/s*
> 16x Ryzen 9 5950X HT 4450 MHz Gigabyte X570 Aorus Master X570 Dual DDR4-3800 16-16-16-32 CR1 18779 KRay/s


Thanks, yes some tests are another league, but what I am happy is that memory tests are the same. Are you @ManniX-ITA happy with your 5950x ?


----------



## Khonagashira

MikeS3000 said:


> 1.175v might be safe. Just to test F31 I set auto for all of my voltages at 3800/1900 and the bios selected 1.2v for vsoc. F31k selects 1.05v for the same frequencies. I would get like one whea error every day or so so I increased my vsoc to 1.125v and played with vddp and vddg voltages a bit to try and eliminate errors.


Did you succeed at eliminating the last WHEA error ? I didn't. I tried different voltages (only vSoc, VDDP, VDDG), as I think it's not memory related (no error on memory test) but only IF.

And I tried the last version of Aida, I got the same results as before (F31e/k vs. F31(o)) :

















I will try some games benchmark to see if there a difference in the results...

I don't use the PBO (as I think the stock performance of the CPU is already overkill for my usage), but instead I set a negative offset on the vCore to get better temps (and a slightly longer boost).

My point of view :
F31e : - can run 1867 FCLK @ 1v vSoc
- idle @ 2,400 Mhz (so better idle temps)
- can't run 1900 FCLK

F31k : - can run 1867 FCLK @ 1.1v vSoc
- can run 1900 FCLK @ 1.175v vSoc (but can't get rid of WHEA errors)
- same idle frequency as above

F31(o) : - can run 1867 FCLK @ 1.1v vSoc (didn't try lower vSoc)
- idle frequency is now 2,880 Mhz (+~3°C at idle)
- L3 Cache speed reduced in Aida64 (I'll try to see if it impacts games benchmark)
- can't run 1900 FCLK

Thinking about going back to F31e and I'll wait for F32 and the last AGESA...

Just one question everyone, do you have better temps with undervolting or with the CO ?


----------



## LionAlonso

Khonagashira said:


> Did you succeed at eliminating the last WHEA error ? I didn't. I tried different voltages (only vSoc, VDDP, VDDG), as I think it's not memory related (no error on memory test) but only IF.
> 
> And I tried the last version of Aida, I got the same results as before (F31e/k vs. F31(o)) :
> 
> View attachment 2469542
> View attachment 2469543
> 
> 
> I will try some games benchmark to see if there a difference in the results...
> 
> I don't use the PBO (as I think the stock performance of the CPU is already overkill for my usage), but instead I set a negative offset on the vCore to get better temps (and a slightly longer boost).
> 
> My point of view :
> F31e : - can run 1867 FCLK @ 1v vSoc
> - idle @ 2,400 Mhz (so better idle temps)
> - can't run 1900 FCLK
> 
> F31k : - can run 1867 FCLK @ 1.1v vSoc
> - can run 1900 FCLK @ 1.175v vSoc (but can't get rid of WHEA errors)
> - same idle frequency as above
> 
> F31(o) : - can run 1867 FCLK @ 1.1v vSoc (didn't try lower vSoc)
> - idle frequency is now 2,880 Mhz (+~3°C at idle)
> - L3 Cache speed reduced in Aida64 (I'll try to see if it impacts games benchmark)
> - can't run 1900 FCLK
> 
> Thinking about going back to F31e and I'll wait for F32 and the last AGESA...
> 
> Just one question everyone, do you have better temps with undervolting or with the CO ?


Take a look at ur L3 cache, very very low, up TDC and EDC and see if it goes higher and stable.


----------



## Jason_Cruze

LionAlonso said:


> Take a look at ur L3 cache, very very low, up TDC and EDC and see if it goes higher and stable.


Could you tell the values you have used under PBO limits.


----------



## Khonagashira

LionAlonso said:


> Take a look at ur L3 cache, very very low, up TDC and EDC and see if it goes higher and stable.


Yeah, you're right. I just set the PBO limits to "Motherboard" and the L3 Cache is back and better than what I had before


----------



## LionAlonso

Jason_Cruze said:


> Could you tell the values you have used under PBO limits.


145 PPT
155TDC
180EDC
Seems to be stable and maximum L3 cache without giving motherboard limits which make a lot more heat, for me this was a good sweet spot.


----------



## superleeds27

Bit of a weird one with F21 on the Elite and Smartfan in the Bios.

I've been using it for a while. Noticed today that two of my fans weren't ramping when they should be. (Not sure how long this has been happening for?)

Checked SmartFan in Bios and for some reason the two that weren't ramping had switched the temperature sensor. I use CPU but these two were using System 1. I'm 99% sure I'd set them all to CPU.

Changed them to CPU went to save and it shows the changes you've made. Showed me changing the sensor for the two from CPU to CPU?

Bizarre.

Booted into windows and it now looks like they all ramp as they should?


----------



## ManniX-ITA

lum-x said:


> Thanks, yes some tests are another league, but what I am happy is that memory tests are the same. Are you @ManniX-ITA happy with your 5950x ?


Quite happy yes, need to upgrade the board and move to the new build with better cooling but it's already a joy.



Khonagashira said:


> Did you succeed at eliminating the last WHEA error ? I didn't. I tried different voltages (only vSoc, VDDP, VDDG), as I think it's not memory related (no error on memory test) but only IF.
> 
> And I tried the last version of Aida, I got the same results as before (F31e/k vs. F31(o)) :
> 
> View attachment 2469542
> View attachment 2469543
> 
> 
> I will try some games benchmark to see if there a difference in the results...
> 
> I don't use the PBO (as I think the stock performance of the CPU is already overkill for my usage), but instead I set a negative offset on the vCore to get better temps (and a slightly longer boost).
> 
> My point of view :
> F31e : - can run 1867 FCLK @ 1v vSoc
> - idle @ 2,400 Mhz (so better idle temps)
> - can't run 1900 FCLK
> 
> F31k : - can run 1867 FCLK @ 1.1v vSoc
> - can run 1900 FCLK @ 1.175v vSoc (but can't get rid of WHEA errors)
> - same idle frequency as above
> 
> F31(o) : - can run 1867 FCLK @ 1.1v vSoc (didn't try lower vSoc)
> - idle frequency is now 2,880 Mhz (+~3°C at idle)
> - L3 Cache speed reduced in Aida64 (I'll try to see if it impacts games benchmark)
> - can't run 1900 FCLK
> 
> Thinking about going back to F31e and I'll wait for F32 and the last AGESA...
> 
> Just one question everyone, do you have better temps with undervolting or with the CO ?


I'd avoid undervolting with the offset.
I have the feeling Vermeer doesn't work properly with negative offset; hence AMD's statement that now undervolting should be done via CO.

If you want to get rid of WHEA errors try with F31.
Here's the profile I'm using now with the 5950x
It's still a work in progress but you could make a test and adapt it to your 5900x.






 SS_L01.F31.rar







drive.google.com





Crucial are the LLC settings, higher VSOC, low VDDG and the right EDC.

I've done some quick testing today with different EDC values to see how it was impacting the performances and gaming in particular.
A lower EDC actually improves performances, especially in gaming.
There are many caveats of course; the following is for a 5950x under an highly thermally constrained cooling.

But I'm pretty sure that with different degrees is valid for all models, better is the cooling less are the constraints:

At EDC 245A the performances were ok but it's unstable with VDDG at 950mV.
Never seen with anything a single hint of instability. Then I ran the Resident Evil 6 benchmark and got this (score is high but fake):









Had to raise VDDG 1050mV; otherwise it was stuttering, dropping frames, USB vdroops under load.
All benchmarks immediately got worse; *higher VDDG means lower performances on my 5950x*


*Lowering EDC from 245 to 180 generated more heat, better performances:*
EDC 245 at 950mV:










EDC 245 at 1050mv:


























EDC 180 at 950mV:






























*Lowering EDC is messing with the Curve Optimizer*; below 200A benching with Geekebench 5 triggers a system reset. Just like too much negative count.
EDC at motherboard level 215A was slightly underperforming versus 180A:



















*EDC at 200A seems the sweet spot without messing with CO*
It's running RE6 benchmark 2c below EDC 180A and EDC 215A which both tops at 77c
Has the best single core boost, in scores not in frequency. Max boost frequencies are never changing.





































Even if the performance difference is not really big the right spot for EDC meant lower temperatures without instability.
It may be worth to investigate which one is the best for you.
Use Geekbench 5 and Resident Evil 6 benchmarks; very quick way to spot troubles.


----------



## ManniX-ITA

superleeds27 said:


> Bit of a weird one with F21 on the Elite and Smartfan in the Bios.
> 
> I've been using it for a while. Noticed today that two of my fans weren't ramping when they should be. (Not sure how long this has been happening for?)
> 
> Checked SmartFan in Bios and for some reason the two that weren't ramping had switched the temperature sensor. I use CPU but these two were using System 1. I'm 99% sure I'd set them all to CPU.
> 
> Changed them to CPU went to save and it shows the changes you've made. Showed me changing the sensor for the two from CPU to CPU?
> 
> Bizarre.
> 
> Booted into windows and it now looks like they all ramp as they should?


This kind of weird stuff usually means the RAM is unstable.


----------



## Khonagashira

ManniX-ITA said:


> Quite happy yes, need to upgrade the board and move to the new build with better cooling but it's already a joy.
> 
> 
> 
> I'd avoid undervolting with the offset.
> I have the feeling Vermeer doesn't work properly with negative offset; hence AMD's statement that now undervolting should be done via CO.
> 
> If you want to get rid of WHEA errors try with F31.
> Here's the profile I'm using now with the 5950x
> It's still a work in progress but you could make a test and adapt it to your 5900x.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SS_L01.F31.rar
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> drive.google.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crucial are the LLC settings, higher VSOC, low VDDG and the right EDC.
> 
> I've done some quick testing today with different EDC values to see how it was impacting the performances and gaming in particular.
> A lower EDC actually improves performances, especially in gaming.
> There are many caveats of course; the following is for a 5950x under an highly thermally constrained cooling.
> 
> But I'm pretty sure that with different degrees is valid for all models, better is the cooling less are the constraints:
> 
> At EDC 245A the performances were ok but it's unstable with VDDG at 950mV.
> Never seen with anything a single hint of instability. Then I ran the Resident Evil 6 benchmark and got this (score is high but fake):
> 
> View attachment 2469602
> 
> Had to raise VDDG 1050mV; otherwise it was stuttering, dropping frames, USB vdroops under load.
> All benchmarks immediately got worse; *higher VDDG means lower performances on my 5950x*
> 
> 
> *Lowering EDC from 245 to 180 generated more heat, better performances:*
> EDC 245 at 950mV:
> 
> View attachment 2469605
> 
> 
> EDC 245 at 1050mv:
> 
> View attachment 2469596
> 
> 
> View attachment 2469597
> View attachment 2469601
> 
> 
> EDC 180 at 950mV:
> 
> View attachment 2469598
> 
> 
> View attachment 2469599
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2469600
> 
> 
> 
> *Lowering EDC is messing with the Curve Optimizer*; below 200A benching with Geekebench 5 triggers a system reset. Just like too much negative count.
> EDC at motherboard level 215A was slightly underperforming versus 180A:
> 
> View attachment 2469606
> 
> 
> View attachment 2469607
> 
> 
> *EDC at 200A seems the sweet spot without messing with CO*
> It's running RE6 benchmark 2c below EDC 180A and EDC 215A which both tops at 77c
> Has the best single core boost, in scores not in frequency. Max boost frequencies are never changing.
> 
> View attachment 2469608
> 
> 
> View attachment 2469609
> 
> 
> View attachment 2469610
> 
> 
> View attachment 2469611
> 
> 
> Even if the performance difference is not really big the right spot for EDC meant lower temperatures without instability.
> It may be worth to investigate which one is the best for you.
> Use Geekbench 5 and Resident Evil 6 benchmarks; very quick way to spot troubles.


Thank you very much for all the informations !

I just tried CO and indeed it seems like a nice tool to manage the temperature. And it's giving me better performance.
I am currently using LionAlonso's values for PBO Limits (145 PPT, 155 TDC, 180 EDC), but I'll try differents EDC value to see the results (downloading Geekbench 5 & RE 6 benchmark).

Last things I would like to know :


PWM Phase Control : does it change something to set it at eXm Perf ?
L1/2 Stream HW Prefetcher : does it have something to do with stability ?
Do you do a cold boot after changing CLDO_VDDP (some guides say that we need to) ?

Thank you again for all your help !!


----------



## Spectre73

@ManniX-ITA How do you flash your BIOS? Do you use the integrated Qflash or do you use some external flasher like flashrom?


----------



## LionAlonso

Khonagashira said:


> Thank you very much for all the informations !
> 
> I just tried CO and indeed it seems like a nice tool to manage the temperature. And it's giving me better performance.
> I am currently using LionAlonso's values for PBO Limits (145 PPT, 155 TDC, 180 EDC), but I'll try differents EDC value to see the results (downloading Geekbench 5 & RE 6 benchmark).
> 
> Last things I would like to know :
> 
> 
> PWM Phase Control : does it change something to set it at eXm Perf ?
> L1/2 Stream HW Prefetcher : does it have something to do with stability ?
> Do you do a cold boot after changing CLDO_VDDP (some guides say that we need to) ?
> 
> Thank you again for all your help !!


Keep in mind mi values are for 5900X, may be different fron mannis 5950X, but ill see how it goes with the benchs he has said.
For sure he has tested way more his values than I tested mines.


----------



## ManniX-ITA

Khonagashira said:


> Thank you very much for all the informations !
> 
> I just tried CO and indeed it seems like a nice tool to manage the temperature. And it's giving me better performance.
> I am currently using LionAlonso's values for PBO Limits (145 PPT, 155 TDC, 180 EDC), but I'll try differents EDC value to see the results (downloading Geekbench 5 & RE 6 benchmark).
> 
> Last things I would like to know :
> 
> 
> PWM Phase Control : does it change something to set it at eXm Perf ?
> L1/2 Stream HW Prefetcher : does it have something to do with stability ?
> Do you do a cold boot after changing CLDO_VDDP (some guides say that we need to) ?
> 
> Thank you again for all your help !!


PWM Control set to eXm can give some more stability under OC.
It has the drawback of more power draw but it's usually worth it especially with 5900x/5950x, they can peak really high loads in a split second.
Since the Master and Extreme have the best PWM controller in the market it'd be a shame not use it.

L1&L2 Prefetch are about performances not stability

Yes you need to power cycle when you change VDDP.
With ErP disabled I usually switch off from the PSU to be sure.
If ErP is enabled just waiting for the Power LED on the board to light off has been enough so far.



Spectre73 said:


> @ManniX-ITA How do you flash your BIOS? Do you use the integrated Qflash or do you use some external flasher like flashrom?


Usually flashrom, it's the safest for a clean start.


----------



## superleeds27

ManniX-ITA said:


> This kind of weird stuff usually means the RAM is unstable.


I'll keep an eye on it. Pretty sure it's the first time it's happened. A simple reboot may have even fixed it to be fair?

Gigabyte seem to love random. Like the whole mouse RGB randomly staying on as and when it feels like it!


----------



## abdulian

My journey with new BIOSes continue.

Made an upgrade of my GPU from GB 5700 XT Gaming OC -> PNY RTX 3090 XLR8 but that is just a side story.

F31 and F31o tested today. Both BIOSes share same results tbh.

XMP profiles will not work, RAM immediately goes to default mode.
I am able to setup manualy 3600 / 1800 with tight timings no WHEA errors.
anything above 3600 / 1800 will not work - 3800 / 1900 boots, gives WHEA errors in Windows; 4000 / 2000 will not even boot (was able to boot with previous betas).

Despite manual setup of RAM - Cinabench R20 crashes the computer immediately after test start at anything else than default RAM settings.

@stasio FYI


----------



## abdulian

UNDERVOLTING question to preferably 5950 users.


did you try it?
what offset did you set?
what other bios settings you tweakd to get a good performance & temps?
did you change anything in e.g. PBO?
did you change e.g. power plan etc.?

Would be happy to get some guides, I am looking to lower my current peak temps slightly - did some basic undervloting (I think offset of 0,05 or 0,1, dont remember now) and PBO curve optimizer with negative 10 on all cores, also undervolted my GPU (I think roughly -0,850 with 1750 clock flat.

My temps are hitting peak 80C on CPU, with average below 60; GPU peak 75C with average below 60.

Happy to get some hints what I can improve / what data to share to get further guidelines


----------



## ManniX-ITA

abdulian said:


> UNDERVOLTING question to preferably 5950 users.
> 
> 
> did you try it?
> what offset did you set?
> what other bios settings you tweakd to get a good performance & temps?
> did you change anything in e.g. PBO?
> did you change e.g. power plan etc.?
> 
> Would be happy to get some guides, I am looking to lower my current peak temps slightly - did some basic undervloting (I think offset of 0,05 or 0,1, dont remember now) and PBO curve optimizer with negative 10 on all cores, also undervolted my GPU (I think roughly -0,850 with 1750 clock flat.
> 
> My temps are hitting peak 80C on CPU, with average below 60; GPU peak 75C with average below 60.
> 
> Happy to get some hints what I can improve / what data to share to get further guidelines


Did not try yet but AMD said is not supported; seems with a negative offset becomes very unstable with random reboots in idle and under load.
AMD is suggesting to use PBO with CO, at least for now not sure if it'll change with future AGESA releases.

If you want to use PBO with CO set LLC vCore/SOC to Medium/High, VSOC at 1150mV, possibly VDDP/VDDG at 900/950mV.
For max undervolting scalar to 1x and Boost Clock to 0 MHz.
Then test what is the lowest negative count you can go, sometimes it gets unstable at 20/30 others can go down to the minimum but usually after 50/70 it doesn't change.

You need to find the right PBO limits; I'm using PPT/TDC/EDC at 280/235/200.
I've shared my settings and the modified Balanced power plan a few posts above.

With that Power plan idle temps are pretty steady at 35-40c.
But I use Process Lasso to switch to the Ultimate Power Plan for heavy duty apps.


----------



## Slashuzero

Hi i would like to improve my figures with my ram (from 3400mhz to 3800mhz maybe 4000) i think it can support it
( G.SKILL TridentZ Series 16GB (2 x 8GB) 288-Pin DDR4 SDRAM DDR4 3400 (PC4 27200) Intel Z370 Platform Desktop Memory Model F4-3400C16D-16GTZ)
Im on watecooling ,im in auto mode @4.3ghz max with the proc ,i reach 55°c-60°C in full load 
Long time i didnt overclock a rig , i never performed on AMD. and i am kinda lost..
I attached more info about my specs..
Thanks for your help.


----------



## Yuke

ManniX-ITA said:


> Did not try yet but AMD said is not supported; seems with a negative offset becomes very unstable with random reboots in idle and under load.
> AMD is suggesting to use PBO with CO, at least for now not sure if it'll change with future AGESA releases.
> 
> If you want to use PBO with CO set LLC vCore/SOC to Medium/High, VSOC at 1150mV, possibly VDDP/VDDG at 900/950mV.
> For max undervolting scalar to 1x and Boost Clock to 0 MHz.
> Then test what is the lowest negative count you can go, sometimes it gets unstable at 20/30 others can go down to the minimum but usually after 50/70 it doesn't change.
> 
> You need to find the right PBO limits; I'm using PPT/TDC/EDC at 280/235/200.
> I've shared my settings and the modified Balanced power plan a few posts above.
> 
> With that Power plan idle temps are pretty steady at 35-40c.
> But I use Process Lasso to switch to the Ultimate Power Plan for heavy duty apps.


Hey Manni, what rules do you apply when trying to figure out values for the power limits?

When i run P95 small FFTs with EDC=1 i get 142W and 91A max, should i cap it to something like 140/90?


----------



## ManniX-ITA

Yuke said:


> Hey Manni, what rules do you apply when trying to figure out values for the power limits?
> 
> When i run P95 small FFTs with EDC=1 i get 142W and 91A max, should i cap it to something like 140/90?


I did not investigate at all PPT/TDC yet 

Just got some values posted in another thread which were giving good results.
Only tested for EDC.

This is for Vermeer, it's different from Matisse...
On Matisse I had very good results running unlocked, high limits, running CB20 MT and setting the limits at 75% of the max usage.
If you set straight the P95 limits your scores will be probably lower.


----------



## BLKKROW

I am running into a strange issue, and I wanted to see if this has happened to anyone else. 

I am running a 3900X, on a X570 Pro WIFI. A month ago, when I would turn on my computer it wouldn't post. It would go to a black screen with a single underscore. I tested everything, including resetting CMOS, RAM, GPU, etc. The only thing that fixed my issue, was taking everything off the motherboard, including the CPU/RAM/GPU and using the Q-Flash and updating the Bios. I thought at the time, this made sense, as my Mobo had a beta BIOS from release that was working for me, so I never changed it. 

However, today I am running into the same issue. This time, I just let my computer boot for 30-40 minutes and it finally posted. Should I seek RMA if possible through Gigabyte? Or what would you do?


----------



## ManniX-ITA

BLKKROW said:


> I am running into a strange issue, and I wanted to see if this has happened to anyone else.
> 
> I am running a 3900X, on a X570 Pro WIFI. A month ago, when I would turn on my computer it wouldn't post. It would go to a black screen with a single underscore. I tested everything, including resetting CMOS, RAM, GPU, etc. The only thing that fixed my issue, was taking everything off the motherboard, including the CPU/RAM/GPU and using the Q-Flash and updating the Bios. I thought at the time, this made sense, as my Mobo had a beta BIOS from release that was working for me, so I never changed it.
> 
> However, today I am running into the same issue. This time, I just let my computer boot for 30-40 minutes and it finally posted. Should I seek RMA if possible through Gigabyte? Or what would you do?


Before going for the RMA you could investigate:

CMOS battery: do you have a DMM to check the voltage? Otherwise just replace it with a new one
Video cable: are you using a DisplayPort cable? Could be it's broken or low quality, a new certified one it's not cheap but also not really expensive


----------



## BLKKROW

ManniX-ITA said:


> Before going for the RMA you could investigate:
> 
> CMOS battery: do you have a DMM to check the voltage? Otherwise just replace it with a new one
> Video cable: are you using a DisplayPort cable? Could be it's broken or low quality, a new certified one it's not cheap but also not really expensive


Thank you for your reply, I can check the CMOS battery voltage and I have three monitors hooked up via display port or HDMI. When it boots, I do see a single underscore as you would see within an old console or MS-DOS. So I believe the video is working correctly, it just seems odd to me that it is happening once a month.


----------



## ManniX-ITA

BLKKROW said:


> Thank you for your reply, I can check the CMOS battery voltage and I have three monitors hooked up via display port or HDMI. When it boots, I do see a single underscore as you would see within an old console or MS-DOS. So I believe the video is working correctly, it just seems odd to me that it is happening once a month.


Yes, it's not a matter of video not working.

There's quite a literature about it:


__
https://www.reddit.com/r/nvidia/comments/a1nmej



https://hardforum.com/threads/displayport-cables-must-not-use-pin-20-warning.1803684/



Bottom line if they are not certified they could cause similar issues due to improper pin mapping or loose grounding.
Up to burning the Motherboard, the GPU, the Monitor.
Seems the GB boards are extremely sensitive to this kind of issues, more than the others (probably poor shielding).
Lots of people found out about their bad cable after switching from another brand to GB.
Sometimes they don't boot at all like dead or when you switch it on the BIOS profile is reset like a clear CMOS.


----------



## BLKKROW

ManniX-ITA said:


> Yes, it's not a matter of video not working.
> 
> There's quite a literature about it:
> 
> 
> __
> https://www.reddit.com/r/nvidia/comments/a1nmej
> 
> 
> 
> https://hardforum.com/threads/displayport-cables-must-not-use-pin-20-warning.1803684/
> 
> 
> 
> Bottom line if they are not certified they could cause similar issues due to improper pin mapping or loose grounding.
> Up to burning the Motherboard, the GPU, the Monitor.
> Seems the GB boards are extremely sensitive to this kind of issues, more than the others (probably poor shielding).
> Lots of people found out about their bad cable after switching from another brand to GB.
> Sometimes they don't boot at all like dead or when you switch it on the BIOS profile is reset like a clear CMOS.


I see, I purchased some Amazon Basic Cables a year or two ago, and have been using those.



https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B015OW3P1O/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_search_asin_title?ie=UTF8&psc=1



Would you try something different?


----------



## ManniX-ITA

BLKKROW said:


> I see, I purchased some Amazon Basic Cables a year or two ago, and have been using those.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B015OW3P1O/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_search_asin_title?ie=UTF8&psc=1
> 
> 
> 
> Would you try something different?


Bad stuff...

You can check yourself here:





Cables & Adaptors Archives - DisplayPort







www.displayport.org





Doesn't look like they are certified.

I'm using the certified Club3D cables, zero issues.
Someone else here had the cold boot issue and fixed it purchasing the Club3D:



https://www.amazon.com/dp/B0767F5DNR/



Ahah they even added it to the description:

*"pin 20 is not assigned (no power supply) to avoid damage due to short-circuits"*


----------



## BLKKROW

ManniX-ITA said:


> Bad stuff...
> 
> You can check yourself here:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cables & Adaptors Archives - DisplayPort
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.displayport.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Doesn't look like they are certified.
> 
> I'm using the certified Club3D cables, zero issues.
> Someone else here had the cold boot issue and fixed it purchasing the Club3D:
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/dp/B0767F5DNR/
> 
> 
> 
> Ahah they even added it to the description:
> 
> *"pin 20 is not assigned (no power supply) to avoid damage due to short-circuits"*


Thank you, I will purchase these and try them and see if the issue resolves itself.


----------



## ManniX-ITA

BLKKROW said:


> Thank you, I will purchase these and try them and see if the issue resolves itself.


I'll do it anyway but first check the CMOS battery, should be easier.


----------



## panni

ManniX-ITA said:


> Bad stuff...
> 
> You can check yourself here:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cables & Adaptors Archives - DisplayPort
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.displayport.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Doesn't look like they are certified.
> 
> I'm using the certified Club3D cables, zero issues.
> Someone else here had the cold boot issue and fixed it purchasing the Club3D:
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/dp/B0767F5DNR/
> 
> 
> 
> Ahah they even added it to the description:
> 
> *"pin 20 is not assigned (no power supply) to avoid damage due to short-circuits"*


KabelDirekt and Cable Matters are also certified and quite a bit cheaper.

Amazing how many cables are sold uncertified.

Edit: Weirdly Amazon itself labels the cables as certified but doesn't provide the proof as other manufacturers do, and they're not listed in the VESA database.


----------



## ManniX-ITA

panni said:


> KabelDirekt and Cable Matters are also certified and quite a bit cheaper.
> 
> Amazing how many cables are sold uncertified.


I can only personally vouch for the Club3D to work properly.
But I guess if it's the Pin 20 is not connected and the grounding is proper any cable can work properly.
It's even more amazing that most of these uncertified cables have these issues...


----------



## panni

ManniX-ITA said:


> I can only personally vouch for the Club3D to work properly.
> But I guess if it's the Pin 20 is not connected and the grounding is proper any cable can work properly.
> It's even more amazing that most of these uncertified cables have these issues...


Yeah now that I think of it: The Pin 20 issues can manifest when the display stays on, the PC is off, then is turned on again, followed by a blank screen/no signal.
I've had that issue a couple of times in the last months, and that's only fixed by power cycling (pulling the actual plugs of) the displays themselves afterwards.

I guess I dodged a bullet there, as I'm apparently using Pin 20 enabled cables (Amazon Basics). Ordering new cables.


----------



## ManniX-ITA

panni said:


> Yeah now that I think of it: The Pin 20 issues can manifest when the display stays on, the PC is off, then is turned on again.
> I've had that issue a couple of times in the last months, that the display simply won't turn on and that's only fixed by power cycling the displays themselves.
> 
> I guess I dodged a bullet there, as I'm apparently using Pin 20 enabled cables (Amazon Basics). Ordering new cables.


Ouch, time to replace it 

What's more worrying is that this is the _best _case; there have been quite some cases where it had fried the monitor or some component.
I can only imagine what would be to find out that a new 2200€ RTX 3090 was killed by a 15€ cable...


----------



## panni

ManniX-ITA said:


> Ouch, time to replace it
> 
> What's more worrying is that this is the _best _case; there have been quite some cases where it had fried the monitor or some component.
> I can only imagine what would be to find out that a new 2200€ RTX 3090 was killed by a 15€ cable...


Yeah and it seems like with a dual monitor setup only one of the cables has to have Pin 20 wired, in order for this to happen, as I'm using the DELL provided DP cable for one of my monitors, and they're certified.


----------



## BLKKROW

ManniX-ITA said:


> Ouch, time to replace it
> 
> What's more worrying is that this is the _best _case; there have been quite some cases where it had fried the monitor or some component.
> I can only imagine what would be to find out that a new 2200€ RTX 3090 was killed by a 15€ cable...


CMOS Battery measuring right at 3.0V.

Thanks to Amazon I have my new DP to DP, you linked above. I do have two other monitors that are HDMI on the Monitor to DP on the video card, would you replace those as well?


----------



## Jason_Cruze

ManniX-ITA said:


> Yes, it's not a matter of video not working.
> 
> There's quite a literature about it:
> 
> 
> __
> https://www.reddit.com/r/nvidia/comments/a1nmej
> 
> 
> 
> https://hardforum.com/threads/displayport-cables-must-not-use-pin-20-warning.1803684/
> 
> 
> 
> Bottom line if they are not certified they could cause similar issues due to improper pin mapping or loose grounding.
> Up to burning the Motherboard, the GPU, the Monitor.
> Seems the GB boards are extremely sensitive to this kind of issues, more than the others (probably poor shielding).
> Lots of people found out about their bad cable after switching from another brand to GB.
> Sometimes they don't boot at all like dead or when you switch it on the BIOS profile is reset like a clear CMOS.


I'm also using this cable Amazon Basics cable. Should I change it?


----------



## BTTB

This Cable thing worries me, maybe not now but when I upgrade my GFX Card.

Just bought the Dell S3220DGF which comes with DP, HDMI and USB Upstream Cables.
1 x HDMI 2.0 cable
1 x DP 1.2 cable
1 x USB 3.0 upstream cable

I'm using the DP cable and USB Upstream, not encountered any issues so far. Monitor is running at 164Hz as advertised.
Using Bios 31K on Master.

What's odd if you look at the online link of this monitor.
The actual DP port on the monitor under Connectivity is given as follows:
1 x DisplayPort 1.4

Unclear why the actual DP is 1.4 whereas the cable is 1.2.
I doubt it makes any difference with my old Geforce 970 but I am going to upgrade one of these days and wondered what if the cable that came with the monitor is OK. Its really thick solid cable, feels like good quality but of course its the wiring inside that counts.


----------



## ManniX-ITA

BLKKROW said:


> CMOS Battery measuring right at 3.0V.
> 
> Thanks to Amazon I have my new DP to DP, you linked above. I do have two other monitors that are HDMI on the Monitor to DP on the video card, would you replace those as well?


That's more problematic... thanks to the dumb competition between the two standards neither VESA or HDMI orgs are certifying converters.

It's usually less of a problem but in theory to be on the safe side you should buy a DP certified cable and a converter from a DP certified cables producer.

Like this one:








DisplayPort


DisplayPort




www.purelink.de





But it's going to be really expensive...
Maybe if your are familiar with the DMM it could be enough to check the Pin 20 is not connected:













Jason_Cruze said:


> I'm also using this cable Amazon Basics cable. Should I change it?


Yes you should.



BTTB said:


> This Cable thing worries me, maybe not now but when I upgrade my GFX Card.
> 
> Just bought the Dell S3220DGF which comes with DP, HDMI and USB Upstream Cables.
> 1 x HDMI 2.0 cable
> 1 x DP 1.2 cable
> 1 x USB 3.0 upstream cable
> 
> I'm using the DP cable and USB Upstream, not encountered any issues so far. Monitor is running at 164Hz as advertised.
> Using Bios 31K on Master.
> 
> What's odd if you look at the online link of this monitor.
> The actual DP port on the monitor under Connectivity is given as follows:
> 1 x DisplayPort 1.4
> 
> Unclear why the actual DP is 1.4 whereas the cable is 1.2.
> I doubt it makes any difference with my old Geforce 970 but I am going to upgrade one of these days and wondered what if the cable that came with the monitor is OK. Its really thick solid cable, feels like good quality but of course its the wiring inside that counts.


That's weird... pretty sure you are limited now. Even with the 970 if you are maxing the video resolution.
I don't remember exactly the WQHD limitations with DP 1.2 but you shouldn't be able to use 165Hz with 10bit colors RGB.
Or if it's working could be it's using DSC which is a lossy compression.

Guess Dell stayed on the cheap side to save some dollars


----------



## Morph3R

ManniX-ITA said:


> Maybe if your are familiar with the DMM it could be enough to check the Pin 20 is not connected:
> 
> View attachment 2469786


Already checked my DP cable which originally came with my Samsung ultrawide monitor. Result: pin 20 is not assigned but I was still experiencing mobo-dead-on-boot issue.

I presume that the issue comes from too sensitive low-level circutry on the Master mobo and I'm sure it has something to do with EMI (RFI) where cables acts as an antennas, I personally bought a bunch of snap-on ferrite beads (ferrite cores) and installed them on every single external cable (even power and WiFi antenna) connected to mobo and no issues since then (5 months and counting)...


----------



## ManniX-ITA

Morph3R said:


> Already checked my DP cable which originally came with my Samsung ultrawide monitor. Result: pin 20 is not assigned but I was still experiencing mobo-dead-on-boot issue.
> 
> I presume that the issue comes from too sensitive low-level circutry on the Master mobo and I'm sure it has something to do with EMI (RFI) where cables acts as an antennas, I personally bought a bunch of snap-on ferrite beads (ferrite cores) and installed them on every single external cable (even power and WiFi antenna) connected to mobo and no issues since then (5 months and counting)...


Yes my assumption too, the GB boards have weak EMI protection and grounding.
A lot of people only started having these issues with their cable after switching from another brand.
Unless Pin 20 is connected, that's a threat with any board.

DP to HDMI cables/adapters always have some circuitry in between for the conversion so it's less a problem but still to be on the safe side should be checked.


----------



## BTTB

ManniX-ITA said:


> That's weird... pretty sure you are limited now. Even with the 970 if you are maxing the video resolution.
> I don't remember exactly the WQHD limitations with DP 1.2 but you shouldn't be able to use 165Hz with 10bit colors RGB.
> Or if it's working could be it's using DSC which is a lossy compression.
> 
> Guess Dell stayed on the cheap side to save some dollars


Advanced Display Settings showing 8-bit RGB


----------



## ManniX-ITA

BTTB said:


> Advanced Display Settings showing 8-bit RGB
> View attachment 2469808


You should check in the nVidia control panel if you can select RGB and 10 bit.
Otherwise it's the cable limiting, the monitor according to Dell is 10 bit.


----------



## superleeds27

panni said:


> KabelDirekt and Cable Matters are also certified and quite a bit cheaper.
> 
> Amazing how many cables are sold uncertified.
> 
> Edit: Weirdly Amazon itself labels the cables as certified but doesn't provide the proof as other manufacturers do, and they're not listed in the VESA database.


I've been using the following: StarTech.com - DISPLPORT6L.

Grabbed one after reading about the cables that come with monitors not being great!


----------



## BTTB

ManniX-ITA said:


> You should check in the nVidia control panel if you can select RGB and 10 bit.
> Otherwise it's the cable limiting, the monitor according to Dell is 10 bit.


It only shows 8 bit in Control Panel.
Unless its the Galax 970, it is an old card.

Would changing to HDMI possibly make a difference.


----------



## Jason_Cruze

This is old news budget monitor always has this problem, either I can go 120Hz 10bit color or 144Hz 8bit color. I have settled with the latter as there are no visible improvements with 10 bit color.


----------



## nievz

Thank you for all the info. I just ordered a Club 3D VESA certified DP cable off Amazon. Maybe this will finally resolve the occasional few seconds black screens I've been getting as well as my monitor being stuck at 144hz after waking from sleep. This is not isolated to GB as I had the same exact issues on my previous MSI board.


----------



## ManniX-ITA

BTTB said:


> It only shows 8 bit in Control Panel.
> Unless its the Galax 970, it is an old card.
> 
> Would changing to HDMI possibly make a difference.


No you can only use the DP to enable everything.
It's not for sure the card; it does support 10bit.










Here in the nVidia control panel where I have only a grayed out "8 bpc" you should have a selection for "10 bpc" as well.
It's probably the cable otherwise.



Jason_Cruze said:


> This is old news budget monitor always has this problem, either I can go 120Hz 10bit color or 144Hz 8bit color. I have settled with the latter as there are no visible improvements with 10 bit color.


You need 10 bit content otherwise there's very little difference; almost unnoticeable better gradients.
If the monitor is compatible you can watch video streams or play games in HDR mode.


----------



## Jason_Cruze

BTTB said:


> It only shows 8 bit in Control Panel.
> Unless its the Galax 970, it is an old card.
> 
> Would changing to HDMI possibly make a difference.


Try to reduce your refresh rate to 120. You would be able to select 10bpc. If not your monitor is not supported.

Also got some info from @stasio in the other forum, seems like F11/F31 are dead in the water.


> Just spoken with GB HQ.
> 
> Official BIOS F31 and F11 is stopped to be posted on GB web page last moment, due to unexpected shutdown issue reported to R&D and investigation of disconnection of Realtek® 2.5GbE LAN chip and some other minor issue.
> 
> So,they decide to continue with Beta BIOS, till issues will be solved.


----------



## stasio

Yup....
New Beta BIOS is posted.


----------



## Jason_Cruze

stasio said:


> Yup....
> New Beta BIOS is posted.


Is it based on 1.1.8.0 @stasio


----------



## Jason_Cruze

Just using PBO and CO, 5600x Geekbench 5 score,


----------



## Spectre73

Jason_Cruze said:


> Is it based on 1.1.8.0 @stasio


It is not on tweaktown.....where is it?


----------



## stasio

Spectre73 said:


> It is not on tweaktown.....where is it?


First page unable to change, so is posted in same threat on the end.








GIGABYTE Latest Beta BIOS - TweakTown Forums


Warning Some of beta BIOSes are still undergoing compatibility testing. GIGABYTE is sharing these BIOSes for testing purposes only and are not meant for general release. If you are not familiar with beta BIOS testing, then please only flash the recommended release BIOSes that are posted on the...




www.tweaktownforum.com


----------



## stasio

Jason_Cruze said:


> Is it based on 1.1.8.0 @stasio


Still 1.1.0.0 , as AMD must resolve some bugs with it ,for some CPU's.


----------



## Jason_Cruze

Got some confirmation from AMD_Robert himself about the Ryzen Master bug for 5600X and they are working on it.

https://www.reddit.com/r/Amd/comments/jq39h7/ryzen_5600x_ryzen_master_bug_temperature_clock/


----------



## stasio

New set of Beta BIOS released.....TT forum "GB Latest Beta BIOS"....last post.


----------



## Nicked_Wicked

Interesting, BIOS letters came back after the supposedly stable release, already on F31q now. What happens after F31z?


----------



## Jason_Cruze

Nicked_Wicked said:


> Interesting, BIOS letters came back after the supposedly stable release, already on F31q now. What happens after F31z?


Maybe F31ZA


----------



## wirx

Still no boot with F31q when IF anything higher than 1900Mhz. But with F31J, K and L IF 2000 works without problems(only every 2minutes 101 wheas) and I can boot to windows IF2100.


----------



## Yuke

Wait, so it was not a final BIOS and they keep releasing Beta versions again?....


----------



## LionAlonso

Yuke said:


> Wait, so it was not a final BIOS and they keep releasing Beta versions again?....


Yeah, and remember we still
In early AGESA 1.1.1.0 
Seems 1.1.8.0 give some problemas altough asus has already some bios with that agesa


----------



## Yuke

Well, certainly explains why the "holy grail non beta" release is worse than F20 and F30 in terms of stability, overclocking and performance like i mentioned here a couple of days ago... another week wasted to make things stable and fast again...nice work...


----------



## stasio

Nicked_Wicked said:


> Interesting, BIOS letters came back after the supposedly stable release, already on F31q now. *What happens after F31z?*


F32a


----------



## ManniX-ITA

Yuke said:


> Wait, so it was not a final BIOS and they keep releasing Beta versions again?....





Yuke said:


> Well, certainly explains why the "holy grail non beta" release is worse than F20 and F30 in terms of stability, overclocking and performance like i mentioned here a couple of days ago... another week wasted to make things stable and fast again...nice work...


The holy grail non beta can only happen once AMD will finally release a good quality working AGESA.
Seems they are struggling even more than the usual.

The problem is not rolling out beta releases.
Seems to me more a marketing gig due to the bad rep about the slow releases.
"Hey, let's spit out 2 releases per day now so we make our customers happy".

The problem is the lack of community management. What Matthew was doing before.
There's very little value in releasing so many betas without collecting feedback and provide follow ups.

I'm still happier than without nothing but it's not very smart.


----------



## Mullcom

ManniX-ITA said:


> The problem is the lack of community management. What Matthew was doing before.
> There's very little value in releasing so many betas without collecting feedback and provide follow ups.
> 
> I'm still happier than without nothing but it's not very smart.


Exactly.. I did type this a while ago... If they use community right way they can fix problem faster and get regular buys happy with bords with solid/quality bios.

Skickat från min SM-G973F via Tapatalk


----------



## ManniX-ITA

Slashuzero said:


> Hi i would like to improve my figures with my ram (from 3400mhz to 3800mhz maybe 4000) i think it can support it
> ( G.SKILL TridentZ Series 16GB (2 x 8GB) 288-Pin DDR4 SDRAM DDR4 3400 (PC4 27200) Intel Z370 Platform Desktop Memory Model F4-3400C16D-16GTZ)
> Im on watecooling ,im in auto mode @4.3ghz max with the proc ,i reach 55°c-60°C in full load
> Long time i didnt overclock a rig , i never performed on AMD. and i am kinda lost..
> I attached more info about my specs..
> Thanks for your help.


You should start from the basics.

Post a screenshot from Taiphoon Burner and ZenTimings.
Use DRAM Calculator with the Taiphoon Burner report in Import XMP; it will suggest some good timings to start with.

Since are B-dies you could also find good timings to test on the spreadsheets:









AMD RAM overclocking


ZEN 2 - Matisse (7nm TSMC) s name,latency,FCLK,MT/s,timings,DIMMS,IC-type,part number,read,write,copy,VSOC,VDDG,VDIMM,VDDP,ProcODT,RTT,stability test,CPU,mainboard Reous,57,5 ns,1900 Mhz,3800 Mhz,<a href="https://abload.de/image.php?img=380014-14-13-1310000kzbkdb.png">14-13-14-13-30-44-247</a>...




docs.google.com













Zen RAM OC Leaderboards


Zen 4 Sheet is sorted and verified submissions LOCKED each Thursday. Please provide proof of stability via Y-Cruncher AND a memory stability test, otherwise your submission will be removed. Refer to the FAQ for more info. MEMORY,PROCESSOR Username,Memory Latency,L3 Latency,DIMMs,Die Type,Rank,Me...




docs.google.com





Would be better also if you can have a visual inspection and find out which PCB version they are:


----------



## BoMbY

@stasio Is there any chance you are going to enable "Re-Size BAR Support" for Zen1 and Zen2? There are reports it is working just fine in principle. I'm currently on an Aorus Elite with F31o bios, and Ryzen 3700X, and it seems like it is not available yet.


----------



## Dyngsur

Someone tried with PPT, TDC and EDC settings with their 5900x?
Mine is currently 300/230/205


----------



## tsamolotoff

BoMbY said:


> @stasio Is there any chance you are going to enable "Re-Size BAR Support" for Zen1 and Zen2? There are reports it is working just fine in principle. I'm currently on an Aorus Elite with F31o bios, and Ryzen 3700X, and it seems like it is not available yet.


I tried forcing it on my x470 board, but GBT changed something so that forcing options via AMIBCP or even manually by editing UEFI module does not work for some reason.


----------



## prymortal

BoMbY said:


> @stasio Is there any chance you are going to enable "Re-Size BAR Support" for Zen1 and Zen2? There are reports it is working just fine in principle. I'm currently on an Aorus Elite with F31o bios, and Ryzen 3700X, and it seems like it is not available yet.


F31o Seems to have issues for it, Was testing it out & the bios seems to do the right things, but in windows!
Did all the testing for it & later on noticed 5900x, X570 Mast erRev 1.0: 6800xt Large Memory lane not showing up, RTX 3080 Large Memory Lane not showing up.

(F31Q) Also PCI-E & PCI (Auto gen1, 2, 3, 4) options seem to do the same thing? Tested with Gen 4.0 GPU & Gen 3 Nvme set both to gen 4, gen 4 + auto, Auto + gen 4 no difference noticed.

Keep in mind i'm only testing apples to apples, not stress testing.
F31Q - Only tried the RTX 3080 since its a hassle to swap GPU's Anyway Large Memory Lane STILL not showing up. Have to test AMD 6800xt to be sure, but not going to.
F31Q - So... Seems to think my 5900x is a 3900x at a guess, 3.8 base speed, mixed sustained boost speed, 4.8GHz mostly top end boost speed - Which is what my old 3900x did mostly, Never really hit 4.8ghz though hence the upgrade to 5900x, I know from multipul bio's this 5900x can boost to 5ghz without PBO, Holds 4.4GHZ substained for VERY long periods & 3.6-3.7ghz is its base speed, never saw any of that.
F31Q chipset temps are up 5deg C. Vs F31o (& prior bio's) ~ could be anything but the ramped up fans mean it should be cooler....
F31Q Fans going nuts(Edit: nevermind this one) Had to reload Fan profile as I forgot i needed to do.
F31Q: Voltage per core is 0.011 higher under boost (with lower boost achived) than prior bio's. More differences noticed but thats the only standout one.
Flashed back to F31o & we are working as normal, boost speeds, substantiated boost of 4.4.ghz, top end boost is back 4.9ghz performing like a 5900x again! Chipset down 5deg. Going to wait for next AGESA, F31o is stable enough to do what i need.


----------



## F0erster

panni said:


> Damn, that's a shame about the size. The DP 11 has an "OC Key" with which you can switch between four independent 12V rails to one massive one. That'd have been nice for any 3080 you might buy in the future, as those spike even harder.


just wanted to inform you again, i got the new PSU, i went a little overboard tbh. After 5 cancellations because of "out of stock" PSUs I bought an available Seasonic Prime TX 750W. 
No crashes anymore and back to rockstable with my OC settings. Only drawback being i had to redo all my cables. Thanks again for helping me pinpoint the PSU as the problem.


----------



## Mullcom

If games like GTA5 start to lagg. What can that be?

Description of lagg.

Everything is snappy and fast but some times it came of hack on the screen like something does not keep up.


I may try to get some recordings when I finding any good software for it.



Skickat från min SM-G973F via Tapatalk


----------



## ManniX-ITA

Mullcom said:


> If games like GTA5 start to lagg. What can that be?
> 
> Description of lagg.
> 
> Everything is snappy and fast but some times it came of hack on the screen like something does not keep up.
> 
> 
> I may try to get some recordings when I finding any good software for it.
> 
> 
> 
> Skickat från min SM-G973F via Tapatalk


You can enable CSV logging from HWInfo and share it.


----------



## ManniX-ITA

Khonagashira said:


> Thank you very much for all the informations !
> 
> I just tried CO and indeed it seems like a nice tool to manage the temperature. And it's giving me better performance.
> I am currently using LionAlonso's values for PBO Limits (145 PPT, 155 TDC, 180 EDC), but I'll try differents EDC value to see the results (downloading Geekbench 5 & RE 6 benchmark).
> 
> Last things I would like to know :
> 
> 
> PWM Phase Control : does it change something to set it at eXm Perf ?
> L1/2 Stream HW Prefetcher : does it have something to do with stability ?
> Do you do a cold boot after changing CLDO_VDDP (some guides say that we need to) ?
> 
> Thank you again for all your help !!


I have tested today with the negative count borderline unstable.
Running Geekbench 5 till was triggering a reboot.

Anything for PWM below eXm Perf and is rebooting immediately.
CPU and SOC OverVoltage Protection must be set to 400mV, High at least. 
Tested up to Extreme and it wouldn't change the outcome.


----------



## Frietkot Louis

Hey,

I am wondering if PBO is still behaving bad (EDC bug...) on the Master. Reason for asking is that I've bought a 5950x and a MSI X570 tomahawk and it works perfectly on that motherboard (respecting Watts and EDC).

Still have my 3900x and x570 master but I guess my daily system will change very soon. MSI bios is a pleasure after gigabyte BIOS


----------



## ManniX-ITA

Not sure what you mean with bad... PBO wouldn't boost as it was supposed to on any board as I know.
I was using the EDC Bug on the Master with the 3800x and it was working fine.
With the 5950x on the Master the EDC Bug doesn't work at all. Not that there's any reason for it... 
PBO2 works pretty well so there's no need to workaround it 

I'm waiting the Unify-X so I'll be able soon to make a direct comparison as well.


----------



## LionAlonso

Dyngsur said:


> Someone tried with PPT, TDC and EDC settings with their 5900x?
> Mine is currently 300/230/205


For me that value of EDC is too high, my boost at games and CB 20 score starts to go down.
I have around 8750 CB20 score at 160 EDC, and thats the sweet spot also for games more or less (depending of games)


ManniX-ITA said:


> Not sure what you mean with bad... PBO wouldn't boost as it was supposed to on any board as I know.
> I was using the EDC Bug on the Master with the 3800x and it was working fine.
> With the 5950x on the Master the EDC Bug doesn't work at all. Not that there's any reason for it...
> PBO2 works pretty well so there's no need to workaround it
> 
> I'm waiting the Unify-X so I'll be able soon to make a direct comparison as well.


It will be a shame if we loose you in this thread, you have given so much valueable info , i can only thank you.
Hope you still here when you get the Unify, atleast casually


----------



## ManniX-ITA

LionAlonso said:


> For me that value of EDC is too high, my boost at games and CB 20 score starts to go down.
> I have around 8750
> 
> It will be a shame if we loose you in this thread, you have given so much valueable info , i can only thank you.
> Hope you still here when you get the Unify, atleast casually


Not going anywhere 
I'm probably keeping the Master either for a 2nd PC or my niece (but her cheap ASUS B550 works so well...).


----------



## Frietkot Louis

ManniX-ITA said:


> Not sure what you mean with bad... PBO wouldn't boost as it was supposed to on any board as I know.
> I was using the EDC Bug on the Master with the 3800x and it was working fine.
> With the 5950x on the Master the EDC Bug doesn't work at all. Not that there's any reason for it...
> PBO2 works pretty well so there's no need to workaround it
> 
> I'm waiting the Unify-X so I'll be able soon to make a direct comparison as well.


Well bad as when I put a value it's not seen in hwinfo.

PPT limit too 200 Watts on MSI .... CPU takes just 200 Watts
EDC limit to 200 or 250. MSI board respects it

I've never seen this on gigabyte.

It might of course be due to the 5950x instead of the 3900x. But I won't put my 5950x on my master because there's liquid metal on my 3900X ;-)


----------



## ManniX-ITA

Frietkot Louis said:


> Well bad as when I put a value it's not seen in hwinfo.
> 
> PPT limit too 200 Watts on MSI .... CPU takes just 200 Watts
> EDC limit to 200 or 250. MSI board respects it
> 
> I've never seen this on gigabyte.
> 
> It might of course be due to the 5950x instead of the 3900x. But I won't put my 5950x on my master because there's liquid metal on my 3900X ;-)


Must have been some weirdness with the BIOS/AGESA and your 3900x.
I've tested limits on the Master with the 3800x an it was always respecting it.
Many things to complain about but not this one


----------



## Kha

@ManniX-ITA I am just reading this thread and it seems absolutely all boards are plagues by this usb drop, happen to know anything about it ? 157 posts so far and counting.


__
https://www.reddit.com/r/Amd/comments/kevhze


----------



## ManniX-ITA

Kha said:


> @ManniX-ITA I am just reading this thread and it seems absolutely all boards are plagues by this usb drop, happen to know anything about it ? 157 posts so far and counting.
> 
> 
> __
> https://www.reddit.com/r/Amd/comments/kevhze


There's absolutely nothing new.
Exactly the same with Zen2.
It's a mix of many issues with even more fixes.
Main culprit it's usually the garbage cIOD.


----------



## Kha

ManniX-ITA said:


> There's absolutely nothing new.
> Exactly the same with Zen2.
> It's a mix of many issues with even more fixes.
> Main culprit it's usually the garbage cIOD.


I think I had it too once, felt it had to do with the FCLK / tight ram timings. Relaxed them a bit and went away.


----------



## Kha

Btw, the cIOD is that 12nm IO made at Global Foundries right ? Which is the same in Ryzen 5000, so we'll have this issue again ?


----------



## ManniX-ITA

Kha said:


> I think I had it too once, felt it had to do with the FCLK / tight ram timings. Relaxed them a bit and went away.


That one, yes.

Yes, the Infinity Fabric became unstable.
When the IF becomes unstable the cIOD get unstable as well.
There are many other reasons when the cIOD goes nuts:

Bad binning with high IF speed
Themal issues
VDDG too high or too low
VDDG CCD too high, needs to be splitted
PCIe 4.0 link to the GPU or the Chipset unstable
VSOC too low
Probably a lot others...
The cIOD is the Achille's heel of an otherwise quite well designed CPU.


----------



## Kha

Yup, I remember I got it @1900 FCLK with some not very tight timings. Accompanied by WHEAs ofc. Then went to 1866 with same timings, went away. Started to tighten, came back again, hence my thought back then was it all had to do with IF and timings. 

And I just found out some more data about this, happy I wasn't quite far away with the IF / timings being related to the whole thing.

_"Communication between CCD and cIOD is across a GMI link, a development of AMD's Infinity Fabric technology. Now on a clock domain decoupled from memory clock speeds, it's also more stable at higher frequencies."_









AMD Ryzen 9 3900X Review - Zen 2 Explained


AMD's Zen 2 architecture eventually arrives, now with more than 8 cores and groundbreaking new CPU design on TSMCs 7nm process, let's take a look at the 12-core, 24-thread Ryzen 9 3900X processor.



www.vortez.net


----------



## HyperC

wirx said:


> Tried F31o but it won't boot over IF1900, same as F31n.
> But F31L is working fine, tried with tighter timings and IF2033, RAM voltage is 1.5V 4x8GB Patriot 4400
> 
> View attachment 2467785


Very nice which motherboard revision do you have


----------



## Kha

@ManniX-ITA Just read the last Asus bios 1401 implemented higher than 200 boost override (you can input any value and it works). Can you please check the last Gigabyte version on your Master ? Who knows, maybe Gigabyte followed too.


----------



## Kha




----------



## ManniX-ITA

Kha said:


> @ManniX-ITA Just read the last Asus bios 1401 implemented higher than 200 boost override (you can input any value and it works). Can you please check the last Gigabyte version on your Master ? Who knows, maybe Gigabyte followed too.


No it's not there on the Master at least till F31.
Let's see if GB follows.


----------



## Jason_Cruze

ManniX-ITA said:


> No it's not there on the Master at least till F31.
> Let's see if GB follows.


GB needs to implement a couple of things,

Higher FCLK support without WHEA.
Boost override limit to 500.
Fixing Curve Optimizer bugs.
Fixing PBO limits. (MSI user claims tweaking the limits fetched him 20c less in temps)



Kha said:


> @ManniX-ITA Just read the last Asus bios 1401 implemented higher than 200 boost override (you can input any value and it works). Can you please check the last Gigabyte version on your Master ? Who knows, maybe Gigabyte followed too.


Could you confirm if the Asus beta bios 1401 is based on AGESA 1.1.8.0? I got some info that Asus started working on the beta with that AGESA but GB is still using 1.1.0.0 

I may be wrong here as @stasio suggested that AMD is fixing the bugs in AGESA 1.1.8.0 so GB can't work on it for now.


----------



## Kha

Jason_Cruze said:


> GB needs to implement a couple of things,
> 
> Higher FCLK support without WHEA.
> Boost override limit to 500.
> Fixing Curve Optimizer bugs.
> Fixing PBO limits. (MSI user claims tweaking the limits fetched him 20c less in temps)
> 
> 
> Could you confirm if the Asus beta bios 1401 is based on AGESA 1.1.8.0? I got some info that Asus started working on the beta with that AGESA but GB is still using 1.1.0.0
> 
> I may be wrong here as @stasio suggested that AMD is fixing the bugs in AGESA 1.1.8.0 so GB can't work on it for now.






__
https://www.reddit.com/r/Amd/comments/kb6yoi


----------



## Jason_Cruze

So let's hope gigabyte does the same after implementing 1.1.8.0


----------



## Kha

Jason_Cruze said:


> So let's hope gigabyte does the same after implementing 1.1.8.0


If Gigabyte does it, well, will be pretty much bang up all my purchase plans back to square one. On a side note, you shouldn't have high hopes for the 1.1.8.0 - the +500 override boost option is not related to AGESA, but to a modified UEFI module that MSI implemented more than 1 year ago.


----------



## Gerd_Gerdsen

Ssd's not working properly on my system.

Hi guys,

yesterday i upgraded psu, gpu, threw out a hdd and installed 3 ssd's instead. Board is the x570 Aorus Master rev 1.0, bios is the F20. The non-disabled 4 remaining sata ports are now populated, aswell as the 3 m.2 slots, connected are ports 0-3. Windows 10 recognize all 3 new ssd's, but 3dmark cant collect the system info and crystal disk info takes a long time to load and doesnt find all of them most of the time. When crystal disk info finds them all, wich happend one time in yesterdays testing, it stops responding for like 20 secounds when i switch trough the ssd's connected to 0 and 2 for, the sata ports on top of the doublestacked sata ports. I copied a few gb on the ssd's and had weird delays on one of them but it doesnt happen all the time. Bios recognize the ssd'd aswell and when crystal disk info finds them, it says the ssd's are 100% healthy. I guessed one of the 0 and 2 sata ports was defect, so i hotplugged them while beeing in the 3dmark benchmark select screen, but the benchmark started normally with system info collected.

I switched out sata cables and ports, checked for windows 10 updates and plugged the power cables on another utility port of the psu. Also i installed the newest nvidia drivers with the clean install option. There are now 8 partitions, the ssd's i have problems with are both 1tb Sandisk ultra 3d, the third is a 2tb crucial mx500 and doesnt cause any problems at all. The hdd had weird delays aswell, but i thought it came from beeing a hdd and i was used to longer loading times, coming from a 2500k system with a 970 wich i replaced last may. I hope it is just me beeing stupid, but i hope it is just a software issue.

Edit:
cpu is a 3700x


----------



## Jason_Cruze

Kha said:


> If Gigabyte does it, well, will be pretty much bang up all my purchase plans back to square one. On a side note, you shouldn't have high hopes for the 1.1.8.0 - the +500 override boost option is not related to AGESA, but to a modified UEFI module that MSI implemented more than 1 year ago.


If other manufacturers can do. I think Gigabyte can do the same. Hope everything comes to fruition. They have best value boards in thier lineup compared to other manufacturers, if they polish thier BIOS then they can be exceptional. Let's hope for the best.


----------



## dansi

Yes i hope gigabyte enables the >200mhz pbo boost clocks.
I see a lot of potential left in zen2 but things are stuck at +200mhz only. 
It will be good for games.


----------



## Mullcom

dansi said:


> Yes i hope gigabyte enables the >200mhz pbo boost clocks.
> I see a lot of potential left in zen2 but things are stuck at +200mhz only.
> It will be good for games.


Jepp! 200 is not much. I know I can do more with my cpu. 

Skickat från min SM-G973F via Tapatalk


----------



## Yuke

Zen2 optimisation is so weird on later BIOS versions. With F20 and before you had PBO2 boost voltage up to 1.55V with *AUTO SETTINGS. *

Now i need + 0.03125V offset to achieve 1.55V PBO2 boost voltage again.


----------



## IntelHouseFire

Since I'm getting some weird issues lately, I decided now might be a good time to update my Ultra bios from F4i. Do I get F30 or F31o? I'm guessing the letter signifies a beta version?


----------



## Mullcom

ManniX-ITA said:


> You can enable CSV logging from HWInfo and share it.


Seams it getaway when I change some settings in the game that was for nvidia. 

So many things can go wrong this days.

Skickat från min SM-G973F via Tapatalk


----------



## Kha

IntelHouseFire said:


> Since I'm getting some weird issues lately, I decided now might be a good time to update my Ultra bios from F4i. Do I get F30 or F31o? I'm guessing the letter signifies a beta version?


Positive. I would however wait for F31 final if there is no real rush.


----------



## Tessitups

ricklen said:


> It's probably at F20, mine was too out of the box. But you can find it in your BIOS. Let me know how your 5950x is running i'll have the same board and same revision.


Me too I am waiting for my and 5800x and I have the same motherboard rev 1.2. I don't know if I need to update the bios...
I would like to know how it worked for you guys


----------



## Jason_Cruze

Kha said:


> Positive. I would however wait for F31 final if there is no real rush.


It seems F11 & F31 are officially dead and GB plans to release BETA bios in the meantime, while AMD fixes their AGESA. Maybe we can hope for stable F12 and F32 release in the next year, until then it will be beta bios for everyone.


----------



## ManniX-ITA

Jason_Cruze said:


> It seems F11 & F31 are officially dead and GB plans to release BETA bios in the meantime, while AMD fixes their AGESA. Maybe we can hope for stable F12 and F32 release in the next year, until then it will be beta bios for everyone.


Luckily enough for me the best BIOS for my 5950x is the F31 they released a while ago before the new betas.


----------



## Mullcom

ManniX-ITA said:


> Luckily enough for me the best BIOS for my 5950x is the F31 they released a while ago before the new betas.


For me still 21 with Ryzen 3600x



Skickat från min SM-G973F via Tapatalk


----------



## stasio

Jason_Cruze said:


> If other manufacturers can do. I think Gigabyte can do the same. Hope everything comes to fruition. They have best value boards in thier lineup compared to other manufacturers, if they polish thier BIOS then they can be exceptional. Let's hope for the best.


A few things I want to be clear....

-AMD has *suggested* Gigabyte not to release any BIOS with Agesa 1.1.8.0, so they didn't.
-Asus released 1.1.8.0 only for 400 series and it only boots up with Vermeer CPUs.
-Also, the PBO 2 on 1.1.8.0 is very early beta. AMD will officially release PBO 2 with 1.1.9.0 Agesa.
-GB will get 1.1.9.0 code this week and arround 2 weeks time might have be ready.
-All BIOS's released Dec 18, BIOS includes Cezanne bootup and it fixes random shut downs....will be soon on GB web site.


----------



## Kha

@stasio can you please forward to the Gigabyte bios development team our request of +500 AutoOC / Boost Override ? MSI has it from 2019, Asus implemented it too some days ago in 1401 and I hear is coming also at AsRock. It's just Gigabyte that doesn't have bigger boost override than +200.


----------



## Mullcom

stasio said:


> A few things I want to be clear....
> 
> -AMD has *suggested* Gigabyte not to release any BIOS with Agesa 1.1.8.0, so they didn't.
> -Asus released 1.1.8.0 only for 400 series and it only boots up with Vermeer CPUs.
> -Also, the PBO 2 on 1.1.8.0 is very early beta. AMD will officially release PBO 2 with 1.1.9.0 Agesa.
> -GB will get 1.1.9.0 code this week and arround 2 weeks time might have be ready.
> -All BIOS's released Dec 18, BIOS includes Cezanne bootup and it fixes random shut downs.


Thx for delivery of information. it is grateful

So it's seams it AMD that holding back the innovation then. 



Skickat från min SM-G973F via Tapatalk


----------



## Mullcom

Kha said:


> @stasio can you please forward to the Gigabyte bios development team our request of +500 AutoOC / Boost Override ? MSI has it from 2019, Asus implemented it too some days ago in 1401 and I hear is coming also at AsRock. It's just Gigabyte that doesn't have bigger boost override than +200.


I think it's more important that he should deliver best strategy then a specific Feature.

Right now it's important to deliver the best strategy how they going to handle the demands from the customer in long-term. 
AMD have change how users buying there hardware because the focus on socket support over longer time. User not need to change the boards as often. So development for best bios in the market is likely equal or more important then hardware. I believe that if failing to support user with god bios over long time going to loose profit in the future.

...

Skickat från min SM-G973F via Tapatalk


----------



## stasio

Kha said:


> @stasio can you please forward to the Gigabyte bios development team our request of +500 AutoOC / Boost Override ? MSI has it from 2019, Asus implemented it too some days ago in 1401 and I hear is coming also at AsRock. It's just Gigabyte that doesn't have bigger boost override than +200.


You got any screenshot of it...+500?
I am lazy to search....haha

Btw,
Agesa code is up to 200.
Are we talking about same thing?


----------



## Nighthog

stasio said:


> You got any screenshot of it...+500?
> I am lazy to search....haha


I would like this feature to be even available for Renoir, whole PBO feature set doesn't work on Renoir CPU 4650G Pro on X570 Xtreme.
There are other features also missing compared to using a 3000 series cpu. (ccx/ccd OC), vddg voltage settings etc.


----------



## Jason_Cruze

stasio said:


> You got any screenshot of it...+500?
> I am lazy to search....haha
> 
> Btw,
> Agesa code is up to 200.
> Are we talking about same thing?


I believe he stated that ASUS 1401 bios allows the user to enter values 0 to 500 and once saved it can also be seen in the Ryzen Master.


----------



## MishelLngelo

stasio said:


> A few things I want to be clear....
> 
> -AMD has *suggested* Gigabyte not to release any BIOS with Agesa 1.1.8.0, so they didn't.
> -Asus released 1.1.8.0 only for 400 series and it only boots up with Vermeer CPUs.
> -Also, the PBO 2 on 1.1.8.0 is very early beta. AMD will officially release PBO 2 with 1.1.9.0 Agesa.
> -GB will get 1.1.9.0 code this week and arround 2 weeks time might have be ready.
> -All BIOS's released Dec 18, BIOS includes Cezanne bootup and it fixes random shut downs....will be soon on GB web site.


BIOS 5809 with AGESA 1180 on my Asus prime x470 pro works fine with 3700x and so should with all Matisse core.


----------



## Kha

stasio said:


> You got any screenshot of it...+500?
> I am lazy to search....haha
> 
> Btw,
> Agesa code is up to 200.
> Are we talking about same thing?


Sure, here it is the last ASUS version, 1401.









I don't have a screenshot from MSI, but they have it from like 1 year, same thing. You can see here a youtube movie posted by @gerardfraser, who has a MSI X570 Tomahawk and shown boosts in excess of 5150 Mhz with a 5800x.


----------



## JulesTRF

Hello guys, just bought a x570master, yeah, but...

I am having trouble trying to run/install linux (any distro at this point) on my x570master, I have tried multiple setups in the bios and nothing works.
I tried disabling CSM and secure boot, also tried MBR, GPT, balena, unetbootin and rufus. diskpart...

Most of the time, i am getting these errors:
1.55 to 10.55 No irq handler for vector
Initramfs unpacking failed: decoding failed
r8169 unknown chip XID 641

Am I missing something in the bios that I should unable or disable ?

my setup
x570master rev 1.2 F31o
ryzen 7 2700x
g skill flare x 16go 3200 14
nvidia msi 1060 6gb


----------



## ManniX-ITA

JulesTRF said:


> Hello guys, just bought a x570master, yeah, but...
> 
> I am having trouble trying to run/install linux (any distro at this point) on my x570master, I have tried multiple setups in the bios and nothing works.
> I tried disabling CSM and secure boot, also tried MBR, GPT, balena, unetbootin and rufus. diskpart...
> 
> Most of the time, i am getting these errors:
> 1.55 to 10.55 No irq handler for vector
> Initramfs unpacking failed: decoding failed
> r8169 unknown chip XID 641
> 
> Am I missing something in the bios that I should unable or disable ?
> 
> my setup
> x570master rev 1.2 F31o
> ryzen 7 2700x
> g skill flare x 16go 3200 14
> nvidia msi 1060 6gb


Are you 100% sure the RAM is stable?

I'm using F31 and just booted in Ubuntu Live and Parrot Security without issues.
some irqh errors at boot in the messages but I think that was nothing new.


----------



## JulesTRF

Well i don't know, I was able to launch windows just fine.
Enabling xmp does not give me any error during post.


----------



## ManniX-ITA

JulesTRF said:


> Well i don't know, I was able to launch windows just fine.
> Enabling xmp does not give me any error during post.


Try to run at least 3 runs of TM5 with 1usmus config:









NEW!!! DRAM Calculator for Ryzen™ 1.7.3 (overclocking...


You guys have all good timings, but please change TM5 config to 20 rounds instead of 5 for the future Else Karhu does work too ~ just to mention @KendarWolf your chip always was unique You can run 1900FCLK with just 855?mV VDDP before And now can run 1900FCLK with only 0.9375mV vSOC o . O ...




www.overclock.net





Just to be sure before you go around chasing ghosts about settings.


----------



## ManniX-ITA

JulesTRF said:


> Well i don't know, I was able to launch windows just fine.
> Enabling xmp does not give me any error during post.


I remember some users posting they had problems booting Linux with new BIOS releases.
Test with older versions, your CPU is supported starting from F4.


----------



## JulesTRF

thank you, 1st test, no error.

Edit: I did 2 more tests, no error. Switched on xmp profile 1, first test : no error.


----------



## ryouiki

JulesTRF said:


> Most of the time, i am getting these errors:
> 1.55 to 10.55 No irq handler for vector
> Initramfs unpacking failed: decoding failed
> r8169 unknown chip XID 641


Hard to say what is happening / which distribution this is etc... the IRQ shouldn't prevent boot, the unknown chip error has to do with onboard realtek (I have this disabled in BIOS). You can probably get rid of the irq errors by disabling IOMMU in the BIOS.

Since this is Nvidia graphics, you may have to try setting kernel parameter "nomodeset" on boot.


----------



## JulesTRF

I tried again just now with ubuntu, using: F4, hd audio controller disabled, IOMMU disabled and CSM disabled.
same result but now, irq issue is gone.

How can I do that "nomodeset" on boot ?
What is the price of the cheapest amd graphics card ? ^^

Edit: I just got something new, with only change : csm enabled and legacy only, the MB is now stuck on error 78 (ACPI core intitialization)


----------



## ryouiki

JulesTRF said:


> I tried again just now with ubuntu, using: F4, hd audio controller disabled, IOMMU disabled and CSM disabled.
> same result but now, irq issue is gone.
> 
> How can I do that "nomodeset" on boot ?
> What is the price of the cheapest amd graphics card ? ^^
> 
> Edit: I just got something new, with only change : csm enabled and legacy only, the MB is now stuck on error 78 (ACPI core intitialization)


Assuming you are getting to GRUB screen, I think you have to hit "E" then add "nomodeset" to end of line starting with Linux.


----------



## JulesTRF

thank you, nomodset is already there.

Edit: Oh wait, it added assuming drive cache and booted ! ^^

This is it, thanks a lot guys !


----------



## Nicked_Wicked

Quote from stasio on TT:

Some more info...

-AMD has *suggested* Gigabyte not to release any BIOS with Agesa 1.1.8.0, so they didn't.
-Asus released 1.1.8.0 only for 400 series and it only boots up with Vermeer CPUs.
-Also, the PBO 2 on 1.1.8.0 is very early beta. AMD will officially release PBO 2 with 1.1.9.0 Agesa.
-GB will get 1.1.9.0 code this week and arround 2 weeks time might have be ready.

So we can expect the new AGESA soon-ish.


----------



## Kha

Nicked_Wicked said:


> Quote from stasio on TT:
> 
> Some more info...
> 
> -AMD has *suggested* Gigabyte not to release any BIOS with Agesa 1.1.8.0, so they didn't.
> -Asus released 1.1.8.0 only for 400 series and it only boots up with Vermeer CPUs.
> -Also, the PBO 2 on 1.1.8.0 is very early beta. AMD will officially release PBO 2 with 1.1.9.0 Agesa.
> -GB will get 1.1.9.0 code this week and arround 2 weeks time might have be ready.
> 
> So we can expect the new AGESA soon-ish.


He wrote it in this thread too, some hours ago. But thanks.


----------



## lexer

With F31O now my 3900X does 1900 FCLK and seems stable. With older BIOS can't even boot at that clock.


----------



## PJVol

*JulesTRF*
As for r8169, idk have you got your eth0 up, but when I booted ubuntu first time after switch mb, it turned out, that my current kernel(5.6) have no dkms driver for realtek 2.5G (r8125 in my case), there were promises of have it included in 5.7 or later. Fortunately, there were sources (w/readme) at the realtek site, for easily build against current kernel. One thing, you have to have been installed is build-essential.


----------



## dr.Rafi

prymortal said:


> F31o Seems to have issues for it, Was testing it out & the bios seems to do the right things, but in windows!
> Did all the testing for it & later on noticed 5900x, X570 Mast erRev 1.0: 6800xt Large Memory lane not showing up, RTX 3080 Large Memory Lane not showing up.
> 
> (F31Q) Also PCI-E & PCI (Auto gen1, 2, 3, 4) options seem to do the same thing? Tested with Gen 4.0 GPU & Gen 3 Nvme set both to gen 4, gen 4 + auto, Auto + gen 4 no difference noticed.
> 
> Keep in mind i'm only testing apples to apples, not stress testing.
> F31Q - Only tried the RTX 3080 since its a hassle to swap GPU's Anyway Large Memory Lane STILL not showing up. Have to test AMD 6800xt to be sure, but not going to.
> F31Q - So... Seems to think my 5900x is a 3900x at a guess, 3.8 base speed, mixed sustained boost speed, 4.8GHz mostly top end boost speed - Which is what my old 3900x did mostly, Never really hit 4.8ghz though hence the upgrade to 5900x, I know from multipul bio's this 5900x can boost to 5ghz without PBO, Holds 4.4GHZ substained for VERY long periods & 3.6-3.7ghz is its base speed, never saw any of that.
> F31Q chipset temps are up 5deg C. Vs F31o (& prior bio's) ~ could be anything but the ramped up fans mean it should be cooler....
> F31Q Fans going nuts(Edit: nevermind this one) Had to reload Fan profile as I forgot i needed to do.
> F31Q: Voltage per core is 0.011 higher under boost (with lower boost achived) than prior bio's. More differences noticed but thats the only standout one.
> Flashed back to F31o & we are working as normal, boost speeds, substantiated boost of 4.4.ghz, top end boost is back 4.9ghz performing like a 5900x again! Chipset down 5deg. Going to wait for next AGESA, F31o is stable enough to do what i need.


they trying to increase the per core voltage to stablize there failure of idle reboots which translate to less boosting in single thread and more temp..


----------



## Nicked_Wicked

Kha said:


> He wrote it in this thread too, some hours ago. But thanks.


Oh wow, I totally missed that. My bad.


----------



## dr.Rafi

ManniX-ITA said:


> There's absolutely nothing new.
> Exactly the same with Zen2.
> It's a mix of many issues with even more fixes.
> Main culprit it's usually the garbage cIOD.


I had it 13 years ago doing overclock on dual core intel with phase change cooling all my usbs stoped working at certain frequencies.


----------



## stasio

Kha said:


> Sure, here it is the last ASUS version, 1401.


Thx for pic.


----------



## MyJules

dr.Rafi said:


> they trying to increase the per core voltage to stablize there failure of idle reboots which translate to less boosting in single thread and more temp..


that fits with my experience. with older F31x, i could do CO around -10-ish at most (all core). With F31 (no letter), i can do -17 (all core) fine, though normal idle temp seems to be a bit higher. I could probably go higher (well, i should really say lower, since it's a negative num) but i am only changing that number once a day or every other day. oh, that's on 5950x


----------



## ManniX-ITA

MyJules said:


> that fits with my experience. with older F31x, i could do CO around -10-ish at most (all core). With F31 (no letter), i can do -17 (all core) fine, though normal idle temp seems to be a bit higher. I could probably go higher (well, i should really say lower, since it's a negative num) but i am only changing that number once a day or every other day. oh, that's on 5950x


I could do max -10 with F31j/k and still have quite horrible performances.
With F31 it's possible -35 and -20 on the 2 best cores on the 1st CCD.
Gives the best sustained boost results overall.

The problem going down with the count is the temperature, at least for me.
I can go down to -25 and still survive Geekbench 5.
The boost is amazing almost 5075 compared to 5000 with -20.
Going down to -28 and the sustained boost is 5075-5100 but it crashes on Geekbench ST test HDR or before.
With -30 it's boosting at 5100-5150 but crashes during CPU-z ST bench.

You can't see it because the temperature sensors maximum granularity is per CCD.
During a single core boosting it doesn't go above 62c so it looks it's easy peasy but it's not.
Internally the single core must be skyrocketing in temperature probably around 90c-100c.

If I set the count at -25 I can survive a single Geekbench 5 benchmark.
*But if I run immediately before a CB23 MT and then GB5 it's crashing.*
Setting a manual fan curve to 100% at 55c will allow it to survive.
But it's borderline stable and the fan noise from the ramping up and down is annoying so I went back to -20.

If you want to be sure it's 100% stable run GB5 while in a thermal stress condition like CB20/CB23 MT.


----------



## Jason_Cruze

F12b bios released for B550, not much different from f11n.


----------



## Jason_Cruze

ManniX-ITA said:


> I could do max -10 with F31j/k and still have quite horrible performances.
> With F31 it's possible -35 and -20 on the 2 best cores on the 1st CCD.
> Gives the best sustained boost results overall.
> 
> The problem going down with the count is the temperature, at least for me.
> I can go down to -25 and still survive Geekbench 5.
> The boost is amazing almost 5075 compared to 5000 with -20.
> Going down to -28 and the sustained boost is 5075-5100 but it crashes on Geekbench ST test HDR or before.
> With -30 it's boosting at 5100-5150 but crashes during CPU-z ST bench.
> 
> You can't see it because the temperature sensors maximum granularity is per CCD.
> During a single core boosting it doesn't go above 62c so it looks it's easy peasy but it's not.
> Internally the single core must be skyrocketing in temperature probably around 90c-100c.
> 
> If I set the count at -25 I can survive a single Geekbench 5 benchmark.
> *But if I run immediately before a CB23 MT and then GB5 it's crashing.*
> Setting a manual fan curve to 100% at 55c will allow it to survive.
> But it's borderline stable and the fan noise from the ramping up and down is annoying so I went back to -20.
> 
> If you want to be sure it's 100% stable run GB5 while in a thermal stress condition like CB20/CB23 MT.


During my tests with CO using f11j. It was more aggressive on the negative offset and did not know when to provide more and when to reduce, so in general fetched more R20 score but was unstable in every other applications especially in games. After using f11n/f12b, it is more lenient in the negative offset and allows to set a greater negative offset to individual cores. R20 scores are not as good as before 20 to 40 points lower but stable in all applications.


----------



## Kha

stasio said:


> Thx for pic.


You're welcome, hope you guys will implement it too ; would be a pity for Gigabyte to be the only one who doesn't have it.


----------



## stasio

Jason_Cruze said:


> F12b bios released for B550, not much different from f11n.


Same as I posted....


----------



## Streetdragon

i think my 3900x is dying. Not even 3733Mhz/1833Mhz is stable anymore. 
Worst
Potato
Chip
Ever

Hope i can buy a 5900x in 2021.... maybe April or so


----------



## Kha

Streetdragon said:


> i think my 3900x is dying. Not even 3733Mhz/1833Mhz is stable anymore.
> Worst
> Potato
> Chip
> Ever
> 
> Hope i can buy a 5900x in 2021.... maybe April or so


They are pretty sturdy, are you using the same bios version as before ? Also, did you gave it hell via EDC bug ?


----------



## psychomantium

Finally got my RAM. 4 sticks of 4000CL15 G.skill.
Any tips for getting 2000 FCLK/UCLK to boot?
X570 Aorus Master Rev 1.


----------



## ManniX-ITA

psychomantium said:


> Finally got my RAM. 4 sticks of 4000CL15 G.skill.
> Any tips for getting 2000 FCLK/UCLK to boot?
> X570 Aorus Master Rev 1.
> 
> View attachment 2470587


You can only boot at FCLK 2000 with F31k but it's pointless.
There's no gain at all and with F31k the CPU is much slower.
Makes sense just if you want to check if it does work or not.

You should look for some good settings in the spreadsheet:









Zen RAM OC Leaderboards


Zen 4 Sheet is sorted and verified submissions LOCKED each Thursday. Please provide proof of stability via Y-Cruncher AND a memory stability test, otherwise your submission will be removed. Refer to the FAQ for more info. MEMORY,PROCESSOR Username,Memory Latency,L3 Latency,DIMMs,Die Type,Rank,Me...




docs.google.com


----------



## ManniX-ITA

Streetdragon said:


> i think my 3900x is dying. Not even 3733Mhz/1833Mhz is stable anymore.
> Worst
> Potato
> Chip
> Ever
> 
> Hope i can buy a 5900x in 2021.... maybe April or so


Said the same thing once about my 3800x.
Go back to an old BIOS (pre F20) and start a profile from scratch.
Check first the FCLK, maybe you'll get surprised.


----------



## ShropshireJohn

F31q now up on the X570 Elite BIOS page.


----------



## Yuke

Streetdragon said:


> i think my 3900x is dying. Not even 3733Mhz/1833Mhz is stable anymore.
> Worst
> Potato
> Chip
> Ever
> 
> Hope i can buy a 5900x in 2021.... maybe April or so


It is not dying, it just needs a lot of extra voltage with later BIOS versions if it was "on the edge" with older BIOS versions...

CPU gets literally 0.025V less boost voltage with F20 and above...

Settings that work for me on later BIOS versions:


-0.03125V offset / extreme LLC
+0.00625V offset / Turbo LLC ---> PBO2 Boost voltage 1.525V
+0.03125V / High LLC ---> PBO2 Boost voltage 1.55V (old default settings)
+0.05V / Med LLC ----> PBO2 Boost voltage 1.575
+0.075V / Low LLC ----> PBO2 Boost voltage 1.6V (Pre F4 BIOS default settings)


----------



## Streetdragon

didnt played around the PBO or core voltage / LLC.
I give it a little undervolt scince beginning. No edc bug or whatever, because it boosts max to 4550. Once in a while, when the moon shines. Worst Day1 Chip ever.
Dont wanna give it more voltage. Potato is potato^^


----------



## Yuke

Streetdragon said:


> didnt played around the PBO or core voltage / LLC.
> I give it a little undervolt scince beginning. No edc bug or whatever, because it boosts max to 4550. Once in a while, when the moon shines. Worst Day1 Chip ever.
> Dont wanna give it more voltage. Potato is potato^^


dude, i would need 1.46V for an all core OC at 4.4Ghz, trust me, i know what a bad chip looks like, lol

And i was gettings errors with and without PBO2/EDC. Especially if i use C-States.


----------



## ManniX-ITA

Streetdragon said:


> didnt played around the PBO or core voltage / LLC.
> I give it a little undervolt scince beginning. No edc bug or whatever, because it boosts max to 4550. Once in a while, when the moon shines. Worst Day1 Chip ever.
> Dont wanna give it more voltage. Potato is potato^^


Well, the new one is indeed much better.
But my 3800x as well was pretty bad and wouldn't boost more than 4500.
With F12A BIOS, voltage offset -0.4375V, High vCore and SOC LLC with EDC bug I've used it almost a year bosting to 4650 and IF 1900.
Bad binning chips requires some work to run decently.


----------



## wirx

psychomantium said:


> Finally got my RAM. 4 sticks of 4000CL15 G.skill.
> Any tips for getting 2000 FCLK/UCLK to boot?
> X570 Aorus Master Rev 1.



Havent seen any running 2000FCLK with O, you can try K or L bioses.
My settings are here and I run 2000 every day without problems - All-core vs PBO overclock perfomance in real life
FCLK 2000 is for sure faster than 1900
Also check your memory latency, it should be 55 or less, mybe TRC 89 is too much?


----------



## psychomantium

wirx said:


> Havent seen any running 2000FCLK with O, you can try K or L bioses.
> My settings are here and I run 2000 every day without problems - All-core vs PBO overclock perfomance in real life
> FCLK 2000 is for sure faster than 1900
> Also check your memory latency, it should be 55 or less, mybe TRC 89 is too much?


Was looking quickly over your screenshots there, Isn't a VSOC at 1.250v a bit high for every day use? 

Using the F31Q bios now and did this. Stable on a quick memtest but rebooted and got a bluescreen.


----------



## ManniX-ITA

psychomantium said:


> Was looking quickly over your screenshots there, Isn't a VSOC at 1.250v a bit high for every day use?
> 
> Using the F31Q bios now and did this. Stable on a quick memtest but rebooted and got a bluescreen.
> View attachment 2470629


Your ProcODT seems really too high.
Try with something between 34 and 40.

Depends on what's your VDIMM, you could crash if it's too low.
If you raised it or it's already high (depends on your stick and cooling, but 1.5V is doable usually), you can set tRAS 28 and tRC 42, tFAW at 20 or 16, SCL at 4.
tRFC as well with a high VDIMM can easily go down to 266/198/122.


----------



## psychomantium

ManniX-ITA said:


> Your ProcODT seems really too high.
> Try with something between 34 and 40.
> 
> Depends on what's your VDIMM, you could crash if it's too low.
> If you raised it or it's already high (depends on your stick and cooling, but 1.5V is doable usually), you can set tRAS 28 and tRC 42, tFAW at 20 or 16, SCL at 4.
> tRFC as well with a high VDIMM can easily go down to 266/198/122.


EDIT: I'll stay on the top settings and play some and check how it is.

Update; stable in a quick TestMem5, crashes when I try to run Horizon Zero Dawn.








Did these changes.








Horizon Zero Dawn kept crashing, tested out Doom and it ran buttery smooth at 200fps. No crash for a little while.


----------



## t4t3r

That 4000c15 GSkill kit is awesome. I wonder if they're going to make a dual-rank 2x16 of that bin or if we'll just have to be content with the existing 4266c17 and 3800c14 kit coming out. 

Maybe bump tras and a couple tertiaries to get it stable, sounds like you are close. That may be borderline SOC voltage for daily though!


----------



## wirx

psychomantium said:


> Was looking quickly over your screenshots there, Isn't a VSOC at 1.250v a bit high for every day use?
> 
> Using the F31Q bios now and did this. Stable on a quick memtest but rebooted and got a bluescreen.


Hmm, where you see 1.250V VSOC?
It's 1150mv in BIOS (AMD overclock menu) and 1.1438V in Zen timings.


----------



## psychomantium

wirx said:


> Hmm, where you see 1.250V VSOC?
> It's 1150mv in BIOS (AMD overclock menu) and 1.1438V in Zen timings.


Ah, I must have mixed it with something else then. : )


----------



## psychomantium

t4t3r said:


> That 4000c15 GSkill kit is awesome. I wonder if they're going to make a dual-rank 2x16 of that bin or if we'll just have to be content with the existing 4266c17 and 3800c14 kit coming out.
> 
> Maybe bump tras and a couple tertiaries to get it stable, sounds like you are close. That may be borderline SOC voltage for daily though!


So far it's amazing. I left it at Auto, but I did put on LLC high. So I might lower that and adjust the timings a bit to get it a bit more stable, I'll run a memtest later. Playing some games now. : )


----------



## Kha

@ManniX-ITA you said something about your board being rev. 1.0 and not being able to overclock like later revisions ? can you please tell me more about it ?


----------



## ManniX-ITA

psychomantium said:


> So far it's amazing. I left it at Auto, but I did put on LLC high. So I might lower that and adjust the timings a bit to get it a bit more stable, I'll run a memtest later. Playing some games now. : )


You can probably lower the VDDP to 900mV it's going to be more stable.
On Zen3 is really needed only for over 4000 MHz.

You can then try to lower the VSOC to 1150mV, less stressful.



Kha said:


> @ManniX-ITA you said something about your board being rev. 1.0 and not being able to overclock like later revisions ? can you please tell me more about it ?


You can check the specifications:









X570 AORUS MASTER (rev. 1.1/1.2) Specification | Motherboard - GIGABYTE Global


Lasting Quality from GIGABYTE.GIGABYTE Ultra Durable™ motherboards bring together a unique blend of features and technologies that offer users the absolute ...




www.gigabyte.com





Rev 1.0 can only go up to 4400 MHz.
They messed up the design.


----------



## Streetdragon

Streetdragon said:


> didnt played around the PBO or core voltage / LLC.
> I give it a little undervolt scince beginning. No edc bug or whatever, because it boosts max to 4550. Once in a while, when the moon shines. Worst Day1 Chip ever.
> Dont wanna give it more voltage. Potato is potato^^


nevermind. even jedec is not stable. Chip is dead from undervolting and gaming^^
Ok not dead. Just not stable over long stress tests


----------



## t4t3r

Master 1.1/1.2 has a revised memory trace layout and some other things. They've done the same with a couple of their other AM4 boards as well. Double-edged sword as it's nice they are staying on top of performance but doesn't bode well with rev 1 owners in these cases.


----------



## ManniX-ITA

Streetdragon said:


> nevermind. even jedec is not stable. Chip is dead from undervolting and gaming^^
> Ok not dead. Just not stable over long stress tests


Seems a bit weird that undervolting did all this damage...
I'll give a bump to VSOC and LLC, maybe change up or down VDDG.


----------



## Kha

ManniX-ITA said:


> Rev 1.0 can only go up to 4400 MHz.
> They messed up the design.


Sweet, I have a Rev 1.1 offer at some insanely good price, if somehow I won't find in time a B550 Unify.


----------



## Mullcom

About good bords. 

Take a look at gigabyte ITX bord. I think this can do well when it comes to performance. But you loosen PXIe ports. But no one this day's going for SLI right?

Just a tip.

Skickat från min SM-G973F via Tapatalk


----------



## EniGma1987

t4t3r said:


> Master 1.1/1.2 has a revised memory trace layout and some other things. They've done the same with a couple of their other AM4 boards as well. Double-edged sword as it's nice they are staying on top of performance but doesn't bode well with rev 1 owners in these cases.


Just about every generation of every board from Gigabyte always has a rev1.0 with a lot of problems and then new hardware versions come out. Everyone should know by now not to buy Gigabyte for the first year of a board release.


----------



## Alex0401

EniGma1987 said:


> Just about every generation of every board from Gigabyte always has a rev1.0 with a lot of problems and then new hardware versions come out. Everyone should know by now not to buy Gigabyte for the first year of a board release.


I will never buy a gigabyte brand again


----------



## Spectre73

So I tried out curve optimizer with F31k (5800x) and to start things of I dialed a -5 offset all core into CO with motherboard limits, 0 MHz overclock and PBO scalar x10. The system starts fine, but blue screens eventually. Without CO -5 system is stable for days now. So can I assume that my CPU just is not able to be undervolted at all or has this probably more to do with early AGESA or BIOS bugs? I fear that my CPU is just a bad sample because the SVI2 core voltage reaches up to 1.51v+ (occasional spikes), whereas 1.5 should be the max, even according to AMD.
Have users any experience if it has more to do with a bad CPU bin or immature BIOS?
I suppose, since the system runs "fine" at stock, RMA is out of the question....


----------



## Kha

Spectre73 said:


> So I tried out curve optimizer with F31k (5800x) and to start things of I dialed a -5 offset all core into CO with motherboard limits, 0 MHz overclock and PBO scalar x10. The system starts fine, but blue screens eventually. Without CO -5 system is stable for days now. So can I assume that my CPU just is not able to be undervolted at all or has this probably more to do with early AGESA or BIOS bugs? I fear that my CPU is just a bad sample because the SVI2 core voltage reaches up to 1.51v+ (occasional spikes), whereas 1.5 should be the max, even according to AMD.
> Have users any experience if it has more to do with a bad CPU bin or immature BIOS?
> I suppose, since the system runs "fine" at stock, RMA is out of the question....


Could be also that your PWM is not delivering what it should, not like I didn't see something like this before. There are, however, tons of 5800x who aren't very good binned and struggle even with IF 3800, while generating vast amounts of heat (low efficiency bin that needs a ton of voltage). Yours could be indeed one of them, but till you try in on a 2nd mobo, hard to put the finger on which one is the culprit.

The immature code I would immediately toss out of the equation since these are all modules sent by AMD via AGESA, pretty much identical in all cases/brands and afaik, Gigabyte/Asus/MSI/AsRock don't have the permission to modify AMD's code. 

And given that in other cases CO works perfectly, it can't (shouldn't be it) be the code.


----------



## Kha

stasio said:


> Thx for pic.


And here it is the MSI version too, with the +500 Mhz.


----------



## stasio

Kha said:


> And here it is the MSI version too, with the +500 Mhz.


Thx, I found this and already send yesterday.
Let see......


----------



## bassman33

Does anyone get coil whine on their X570 master (or similar)?

When i'm in games and the gpu isn't doing much (e.g. at a menu), it seems to cause a fair bit of coil wine on my X570 - it's not the gpu itself, because i just upgraded it, and when i went back and tested with the old one, i could bring it on too, albeit by lowering the resolution to 1024x768 just to force a higher throughput for the gpu/cpu.

I also get it when i'm in cinebench, but to a lesser degree, and i don't get it at all in furmark


----------



## Jason_Cruze

bassman33 said:


> Does anyone get coil whine on their X570 master (or similar)?
> 
> When i'm in games and the gpu isn't doing much (e.g. at a menu), it seems to cause a fair bit of coil wine on my X570 - it's not the gpu itself, because i just upgraded it, and when i went back and tested with the old one, i could bring it on too, albeit by lowering the resolution to 1024x768 just to force a higher throughput for the gpu/cpu.
> 
> I also get it when i'm in cinebench, but to a lesser degree, and i don't get it at all in furmark


Personally for me coil whine occurs during heavy CPU stress testing like OCCT. Games/Benchmarks do not cause coil whine generally.


----------



## Kha

bassman33 said:


> Does anyone get coil whine on their X570 master (or similar)?
> 
> When i'm in games and the gpu isn't doing much (e.g. at a menu), it seems to cause a fair bit of coil wine on my X570 - it's not the gpu itself, because i just upgraded it, and when i went back and tested with the old one, i could bring it on too, albeit by lowering the resolution to 1024x768 just to force a higher throughput for the gpu/cpu.
> 
> I also get it when i'm in cinebench, but to a lesser degree, and i don't get it at all in furmark


Out of curiosity, what revision is your X570 Master?


----------



## bassman33

Kha said:


> Out of curiosity, what revision is your X570 Master?


1.1


----------



## Khonagashira

bassman33 said:


> Does anyone get coil whine on their X570 master (or similar)?
> 
> When i'm in games and the gpu isn't doing much (e.g. at a menu), it seems to cause a fair bit of coil wine on my X570 - it's not the gpu itself, because i just upgraded it, and when i went back and tested with the old one, i could bring it on too, albeit by lowering the resolution to 1024x768 just to force a higher throughput for the gpu/cpu.
> 
> I also get it when i'm in cinebench, but to a lesser degree, and i don't get it at all in furmark


Yeah, I got coil whine too. I can reduce it by setting "Power Supply Idle Control" => "Typical Current Idle"


----------



## Kha

Khonagashira said:


> Yeah, I got coil whine too. I can reduce it by setting "Power Supply Idle Control" => "Typical Current Idle"


Do you have it in all situations or just when you are gaming ?


----------



## Frietkot Louis

stasio said:


> Thx, I found this and already send yesterday.
> Let see......


On my X570 Tomahawk this setting will simply just not apply to AMD OVERCLOCKING when you set it > 200Mhz, then in AMD Overclocking menu it just reads 0. Also in Ryzen Master. Just saying .... not really useful to get that high in offset anyway I guess.


----------



## Yuke

Frietkot Louis said:


> On my X570 Tomahawk this setting will simply just not apply to AMD OVERCLOCKING when you set it > 200Mhz, then in AMD Overclocking menu it just reads 0. Also in Ryzen Master. Just saying .... not really useful to get that high in offset anyway I guess.


Yep, i yet have to see any influence over +75Mhz...maybe top 0.00001% of all chips are good enough to make use of it at +500Mhz.


----------



## ryouiki

EniGma1987 said:


> Just about every generation of every board from Gigabyte always has a rev1.0 with a lot of problems and then new hardware versions come out. Everyone should know by now not to buy Gigabyte for the first year of a board release.


I personally can't tell any difference between my Rev 1.0 and Rev 1.1 boards... maybe memory trace layout improved for higher frequency, but due to FCLK/MCLK coupling almost no one is going to run memory high enough for it to even matter since the IOD on everything but Renoir isn't capable of doing it anyway???


----------



## Kha

Yuke said:


> Yep, i yet have to see any influence over +75Mhz...maybe top 0.00001% of all chips are good enough to make use of it at +500Mhz.


You won't see much influence at Matisse, however with decent Vermeers you will. 5600x can get boosts close to 5ghz, while 5800x can reach 5.2. Look for @gerardfraser on this forum and also on Youtube, he has many threads and videos where he demonstrates this.


----------



## Kha

Question: on X570 Aorus Master (and other Gigabyte boards), the revision is printed on the box, or you need to look directly on the board itself ?


----------



## ryouiki

Kha said:


> Question: on X570 Aorus Master (and other Gigabyte boards), the revision is printed on the box, or you need to look directly on the board itself ?


There is a sticker on the outside of the box that has the board Serial # etc. that also shows revision number after platform name.... ex:

"AMD AM4 X570/rev1.1"


----------



## Kha

ryouiki said:


> There is a sticker on the outside of the box that has the board Serial # etc. that also shows revision number after platform name.... ex:
> 
> "AMD AM4 X570/rev1.1"


Thanks mate.


----------



## EniGma1987

Kha said:


> Question: on X570 Aorus Master (and other Gigabyte boards), the revision is printed on the box, or you need to look directly on the board itself ?


It is also printed on the motherboard somewhere.


----------



## Frietkot Louis

Kha said:


> You won't see much influence at Matisse, however with decent Vermeers you will. 5600x can get boosts close to 5ghz, while 5800x can reach 5.2. Look for @gerardfraser on this forum and also on Youtube, he has many threads and videos where he demonstrates this.


Yeah on my 5950x up to ~150Mhz will have better boost clocks, but I can understand that the lower-tier models might have a benefit of this.


----------



## Kha

Question (since I am quite tempted by the B550 Master and another board wirh Realtek 2.5gbe): 

I hear about disonnect issues with the Realtek 2.5 gbe, anyone with B550 Master encountered this ?


----------



## St0RM53

Did gigabyte add SAM support yet for non-zen3 cpu's?


----------



## Xaris

St0RM53 said:


> Did gigabyte add SAM support yet for non-zen3 cpu's?


Yeah its been there for awhile now. It's Enable Above 4G Encoding and Re-sizable BAR Support.


----------



## Xaris

Yuke said:


> Yep, i yet have to see any influence over +75Mhz...maybe top 0.00001% of all chips are good enough to make use of it at +500Mhz.


I'm running at +200 mhz on a 5600x no problemo. 4.85g boost or 4.625 all-core. Unfortunately GB AE seems capped at +200. Is there a way to unlock that or is that just what we're stuck at with GB?


----------



## SacraficeMyGoat

Kha said:


> You won't see much influence at Matisse, however with decent Vermeers you will. 5600x can get boosts close to 5ghz, while 5800x can reach 5.2. Look for @gerardfraser on this forum and also on Youtube, he has many threads and videos where he demonstrates this.


Bit off topic, but is there a way to enable the chip to boost to it's maximum clock, assuming the thermal limit doesn't slow it down? I have a 5800x btw, just want to see what I can achieve out of curiousity. Stock, it seems to hit around 4.7-4.9GHz.


Kha said:


> You won't see much influence at Matisse, however with decent Vermeers you will. 5600x can get boosts close to 5ghz, while 5800x can reach 5.2. Look for @gerardfraser on this forum and also on Youtube, he has many threads and videos where he demonstrates this.


Bit off topic, but is there a way to enable the chip to boost to it's maximum clock, assuming the thermal limit doesn't slow it down? I have a 5800x btw, just want to see what I can achieve out of curiousity. Stock, it seems to hit around 4850MHz max, according to Hwinfo.


----------



## ManniX-ITA

Spectre73 said:


> So I tried out curve optimizer with F31k (5800x) and to start things of I dialed a -5 offset all core into CO with motherboard limits, 0 MHz overclock and PBO scalar x10. The system starts fine, but blue screens eventually. Without CO -5 system is stable for days now. So can I assume that my CPU just is not able to be undervolted at all or has this probably more to do with early AGESA or BIOS bugs? I fear that my CPU is just a bad sample because the SVI2 core voltage reaches up to 1.51v+ (occasional spikes), whereas 1.5 should be the max, even according to AMD.
> Have users any experience if it has more to do with a bad CPU bin or immature BIOS?
> I suppose, since the system runs "fine" at stock, RMA is out of the question....


No it's very likely F31k the issue, not the CPU 
It does almost the same on my 5950x, CO negative can't go below -10 otherwise is unstable.
With F31 it can go down to -35 and -20 on the best cores and it's obviously much faster.
F31k for me it's also much slower with same settings without PBO than F31.


----------



## Xaris

ManniX-ITA said:


> No it's very likely F31k the issue, not the CPU
> It does almost the same on my 5950x, CO negative can't go below -10 otherwise is unstable.
> With F31 it can go down to -35 and -20 on the best cores and it's obviously much faster.
> F31k for me it's also much slower with same settings without PBO than F31.


Just curious, have you given F31q a shot or is that a no-go BIOS as well?

It's kinda interesting just how much the AGESA updates and BIOSes have largely been a ****show across the board. Was watching some Bullzoid and other videos and they're all just like yeah it's a total disaster right now and most sub $220 mobos are going to be hitting an IF 1867-1900 wall. At least in Gigabyte's defense, it's not a specific GB problem it seems like. Hopefully the next AGESA update really fixes stuff up.


----------



## ManniX-ITA

Xaris said:


> Just curious, have you given F31q a shot or is that a no-go BIOS as well?
> 
> It's kinda interesting just how much the AGESA updates and BIOSes have largely been a ****show across the board. Was watching some Bullzoid and other videos and they're all just like yeah it's a total disaster right now and most sub $220 mobos are going to be hitting an IF 1867-1900 wall. At least in Gigabyte's defense, it's not a specific GB problem it seems like. Hopefully the next AGESA update really fixes stuff up.


Yes it's indeed not on GB this time 

It's the reason I gave testing more: o, p, q... too many and seems to be all the same more or less.
We need something decent from AMD this time to see some serious improvements.
Anyway for me at 1900 FCLK with F31 it goes pretty well even with a decent CO overclock.


----------



## dr.Rafi

ManniX-ITA said:


> No it's very likely F31k the issue, not the CPU
> It does almost the same on my 5950x, CO negative can't go below -10 otherwise is unstable.
> With F31 it can go down to -35 and -20 on the best cores and it's obviously much faster.
> F31k for me it's also much slower with same settings without PBO than F31.


Can you please give us a link to the F31 bios you using.
thanks


----------



## Mullcom

Xaris said:


> Yeah its been there for awhile now. It's Enable Above 4G Encoding and Re-sizable BAR Support.


Hi.

Have you more info on this?

4G Encoding and Re-sizable BAR Support...

I have no clue what this is. What needs to be done to have this working? And what dose it do? Try to Google it but don't find any good explanation...

Skickat från min SM-G973F via Tapatalk


----------



## Mullcom

Xaris said:


> I'm running at +200 mhz on a 5600x no problemo. 4.85g boost or 4.625 all-core. Unfortunately GB AE seems capped at +200. Is there a way to unlock that or is that just what we're stuck at with GB?


Don't really know exactly. But maybe EDC bug may it go higher. Other way is to clock manually.

INFO-_ 
CPU boost with CTDP and PPT
_-SITE-_





I may have found how to set max turbo vid on Ryzen 3000...


I discovered this completely by accident while digging around in bios and I'm hoping others can confirm what I have found. This is a sample size of 2 motherboards and is not conclusive so I need some willing volunteers to validate (or invalidate) my findings. This could be really useful for...




overclockers.co.uk





Skickat från min SM-G973F via Tapatalk


----------



## Nighthog

*F31q* for *X570 Xtreme* had some drastic changes to the memory settings you need to run higher frequency. (4000+) *[Renoir]*
Not figured it all out yet but there was a dramatic increase in the required ProcODT value needed to pass boot & run without initial errors, also I can't even get close yet to as tight timings as before on the primaries, need to relax them quite a bit to not get errors there for now. Might need some other values adjusted because of the ProcODT change. 

For example earlier BIOS I could run my 19-23-23 3466Mhz *8Gbit Rev.E* kit @ *4000Mhz XMP*. But now it's not working any more, best I get is *3800Mhz @ XMP* values. 
For the 4000Mhz I need to increase to 19-25-25 for the initial primaries now. And more frequency even more relaxed is needed. Never been that temperamental before.

ProcODT changed from needed 32-40 Ohm range into a 43.6-48 Ohm range as a whole for my Micron 8Gbit Rev.E.

But there is a side effect, I can boot higher frequency now, but for the moment but it's harder to get stable. (4333Mts 2166FCLK 4x8Gb works to boot)
I get unusual instant reboots on a load that I haven't had using this particular kit before above 4000Mts.
It's mimicking the *16Gbit Rev.E* kits I have when I was going above 4000Mts on those 2x16GB to a extent. Reboot on any memory load unless having the "perfect" settings.


----------



## Jason_Cruze

MSI has released BIOS with AGESA 1.1.9.0
Source:MSI Starts Rolling Out AMD AGESA 1.1.9.0 BIOS Firmware For X570 & B550 Motherboards


----------



## LionAlonso

Jason_Cruze said:


> MSI has released BIOS with AGESA 1.1.9.0
> Source:MSI Starts Rolling Out AMD AGESA 1.1.9.0 BIOS Firmware For X570 & B550 Motherboards


Stasio said few days ago that aroud 2 weeks we will have it.
Dunno if christmas holidays count in that period he gave.


----------



## Streetdragon

Mullcom said:


> Hi.
> 
> Have you more info on this?
> 
> 4G Encoding and Re-sizable BAR Support...
> 
> I have no clue what this is. What needs to be done to have this working? And what dose it do? Try to Google it but don't find any good explanation...
> 
> Skickat från min SM-G973F via Tapatalk


in the bios, under settings -> io-Ports 
there are the two options. Dont know if it works


----------



## Mullcom

Jason_Cruze said:


> MSI has released BIOS with AGESA 1.1.9.0
> Source:MSI Starts Rolling Out AMD AGESA 1.1.9.0 BIOS Firmware For X570 & B550 Motherboards


MSI have understand the market and adapt.

Good for them and users 


Skickat från min SM-G973F via Tapatalk


----------



## Frietkot Louis

Mullcom said:


> MSI have understand the market and adapt.
> Good for them and users


Well, given this is in a gigabyte thread, our comments are probably somewhat off-topic ;-)
What I can say about the MSI board I have is that it appears to be less of a hassle to work with (in BIOS).
At the same time, I'm okay with my Gigabyte Master. Maybe they just need to hire more people to develop the bios ?
Also, gigabyte has done AFAIK less shady marketing tactics than ASUS and MSI ..... that deserves credit.
To each his own


----------



## Kha

I'm trying to get a MSI B550 Unify / Unify-X, but if I won't be able to do that in the following 10 days or so, I may go X570 Master (if I'll find a rev 1.1/1.2). I was almost sold to a B550 Master, till I found out they have horrible disconnect issues with the Relatek 2.5gbe, apparently unsolvable.


----------



## ManniX-ITA

dr.Rafi said:


> Can you please give us a link to the F31 bios you using.
> thanks


Here:





__





X570AORUSMASTER.F31







drive.google.com


----------



## Yuke

call me crazy but i got a performance boost out of F31q for whatever reason.


----------



## Kha

Yuke said:


> call me crazy but i got a performance boost out of F31q for whatever reason.


Ok, you're crazy.


----------



## LionAlonso

Yuke said:


> call me crazy but i got a performance boost out of F31q for whatever reason.


Where did u cane from? F31K?


----------



## Yuke

LionAlonso said:


> Where did u cane from? F31K?


The fake F31 non beta release (no idea what it is called now).

It seems that undervolting works better again with the latest release. Still testing if i can go back to my old settings again (-0.03125V / High LLC) but even -0.01875V / Turbo showed better results.


----------



## LionAlonso

Yuke said:


> The fake F31 non beta release (no idea what it is called now).
> 
> It seems that undervolting works better again with the latest release. Still testing if i can go back to my old settings again (-0.03125V / High LLC) but even -0.01875V / Turbo showed better results.


Why undervolt? U prefer it over CurveOptimizer?


----------



## dr.Rafi

ManniX-ITA said:


> Here:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> X570AORUSMASTER.F31
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> drive.google.com


Thank you you the best.


----------



## MikeS3000

Anyone with a 5900x experience random idle or light usage windows crashes and reboots? I usually get WHEA uncorrectable 18 cache hierarchy or no WHEA and just crash and reboot and the unexpected shutdown logged in event viewer. I just upgraded from a 5800x and am starting to regret my decision (5800x still sitting on my desk). I know there are some threads on this but I'm trying to see if there are any specific BIOSes that eliminate this on Gigabyte x570 boards. To be fair I was running overclocked memory at 3800 / 1900 (rock stable settings on 3900x and 5800x). Also, I was trying different combos of PBO and auto OC from +100 to +200 with curve optimizer no greater than -10 on any of my cores. I'm testing at stock (PBO Auto) and just XMP for my Hynix DJR Ram at 3600. I noticed that VSOC on f31q on auto is set to 1.2v whereas my manual settings I would run between 1.1 and 1.125v. If this crashes essentially on stock settings then I don't know what to do. Maybe I should return the 5900x and keep the 5800x.


----------



## Mullcom

Frietkot Louis said:


> Well, given this is in a gigabyte thread, our comments are probably somewhat off-topic ;-)
> What I can say about the MSI board I have is that it appears to be less of a hassle to work with (in BIOS).
> At the same time, I'm okay with my Gigabyte Master. Maybe they just need to hire more people to develop the bios ?
> Also, gigabyte has done AFAIK less shady marketing tactics than ASUS and MSI ..... that deserves credit.
> To each his own


Dont get me wrong. was not any promotion to MSI. more a reguler consern over gigabyte. I only feal to get the word out about this becouse it going in some years ahead effekt gigabyte. Adapt to new demands is the hard stuff for a company. I really like the brand. I am really happy with my motherboard. As Hardware its was the best out there for me when i get it. 

Sorry if this isn't exactly as thred topic information. [emoji14]




Skickat från min SM-G973F via Tapatalk


----------



## 0ldn3rd

MikeS3000 said:


> Anyone with a 5900x experience random idle or light usage windows crashes and reboots? I usually get WHEA uncorrectable 18 cache hierarchy or no WHEA and just crash and reboot and the unexpected shutdown logged in event viewer. I just upgraded from a 5800x and am starting to regret my decision (5800x still sitting on my desk). I know there are some threads on this but I'm trying to see if there are any specific BIOSes that eliminate this on Gigabyte x570 boards. To be fair I was running overclocked memory at 3800 / 1900 (rock stable settings on 3900x and 5800x). Also, I was trying different combos of PBO and auto OC from +100 to +200 with curve optimizer no greater than -10 on any of my cores. I'm testing at stock (PBO Auto) and just XMP for my Hynix DJR Ram at 3600. I noticed that VSOC on f31q on auto is set to 1.2v whereas my manual settings I would run between 1.1 and 1.125v. If this crashes essentially on stock settings then I don't know what to do. Maybe I should return the 5900x and keep the 5800x.


Yes, i made the exact same experience! Upgrading from 3700X to 5900X on X570 AORUS ULTRA. Bios F31o was running fine with 3700X ... no Bluescreens, crashes, Log entries...
Since saturday i try to get a 5900X running stable on this board. No way!
i tried F30 Bios - This wasn't able to cold boot ! Every time power was taken off completly for about 5-10 minutes, i had to restore whole BIOS setup.
F31o BIOS - was cold boot stable, but got a lot of WHEA id 18 errors...
F31q BIOS - was running much better, but still got WHEA 18 sometime... I have a watercooled rig and i can produce those WHEA's on command! I start cyberpunkt 2077... play a while until water gets to 40°C and CPU Tctl gets >80°C for a while.... then leave the game... and open webbrowser.. click on a youtube video you like... 3.....2.....1.... BOOOOM ... Bluescreen & Reboot. I do this testprocedure now for quite a while...
I send a request to the shop i bought the CPU and they will send me a new one... But actually i'm not 100% sure whether it's the really the CPU or something else? I dismounted the CPU already twice, i dismounted CPU cooling block 4..5 times... Made a CLR-CMOS, load optimized defaults, ... ECO Mode ON/OFF... no chance... so meanwhile i don't know what else to do!

Memory is 2x16Gb GSkill 3200Cl14 (XMP) and xmp is activated. No OC or something! Everything default setting....

Best regards from germany... and merry x-mas to all of you!!


----------



## Yuke

LionAlonso said:


> Why undervolt? U prefer it over CurveOptimizer?


I still have Zen2


----------



## Makino

0ldn3rd said:


> Yes, i made the exact same experience! Upgrading from 3700X to 5900X on X570 AORUS ULTRA. Bios F31o was running fine with 3700X ... no Bluescreens, crashes, Log entries...
> Since saturday i try to get a 5900X running stable on this board. No way!
> i tried F30 Bios - This wasn't able to cold boot ! Every time power was taken off completly for about 5-10 minutes, i had to restore whole BIOS setup.
> F31o BIOS - was cold boot stable, but got a lot of WHEA id 18 errors...
> F31q BIOS - was running much better, but still got WHEA 18 sometime... I have a watercooled rig and i can produce those WHEA's on command! I start cyberpunkt 2077... play a while until water gets to 40°C and CPU Tctl gets >80°C for a while.... then leave the game... and open webbrowser.. click on a youtube video you like... 3.....2.....1.... BOOOOM ... Bluescreen & Reboot. I do this testprocedure now for quite a while...
> I send a request to the shop i bought the CPU and they will send me a new one... But actually i'm not 100% sure whether it's the really the CPU or something else? I dismounted the CPU already twice, i dismounted CPU cooling block 4..5 times... Made a CLR-CMOS, load optimized defaults, ... ECO Mode ON/OFF... no chance... so meanwhile i don't know what else to do!
> 
> Memory is 2x16Gb GSkill 3200Cl14 (XMP) and xmp is activated. No OC or something! Everything default setting....
> 
> Best regards from germany... and merry x-mas to all of you!!


I was getting a lot of repeatable WHEA crashes with the 5900x, going from a perfect working 3900x. I did solve this at least for now by raising the ram voltage little by little until it stopped giving errors or crashes, it sits at ~1.41V now. There must be better options like tweaking vddc or vddg but im still trying to figure this out.


----------



## IntelHouseFire

Does the Q-flash function support flashing from a CD? Since a BSOD a few days ago I've been stuck on the backup bios, where my USB ports are extremely buggy when I put a storage medium in. Keyboard and mouse works, but USB drives are almost always undetectable, which means I can't flash the bios to fix my problem.

Last time this happened I solved it by removing the CMOS battery, but I'd rather not.


----------



## MikeS3000

Seems to be the 5950x and 5900x are affected the most by these crashes. My 5800x same board same bios never crashed. I find it hard to believe that AMD would release a ton of defective CPUs into the wild. The crash is pretty random for me. Although I did finish a gaming session and the pc was cooling down for 10 minutes and I hard crashed in Google chrome. Gut feeling is insufficient vcore at low loads. I'll let you know how my trial running stock cpu plus xmp and all auto goes.


----------



## matthew87

IntelHouseFire said:


> Does the Q-flash function support flashing from a CD? Since a BSOD a few days ago I've been stuck on the backup bios, where my USB ports are extremely buggy when I put a storage medium in. Keyboard and mouse works, but USB drives are almost always undetectable, which means I can't flash the bios to fix my problem.
> 
> Last time this happened I solved it by removing the CMOS battery, but I'd rather not.


Qflash should work regardless.

You don't even need input peripherals connected to use it. And because it functions completely separate from the BIOS/UEFI firmware it shouldn't matter. 

Have you tried to flash / update the BIOS via USB from the dedicated port on the rear of the motherboard?


----------



## IntelHouseFire

matthew87 said:


> Qflash should work regardless.
> 
> You don't even need input peripherals connected to use it. And because it functions completely separate from the BIOS/UEFI firmware it shouldn't matter.
> 
> Have you tried to flash / update the BIOS via USB from the dedicated port on the rear of the motherboard?


To avoid confusion, by Q-flash I don't mean the Q-flash plus function where you update while the computer is off. I mean how you'd normally flash the bios from the UEFI, which is what is called "Q-flash", at least on my board. I guess I can try Q-flash plus as well, but I'd rather try the regular way first.


----------



## t4t3r

IntelHouseFire said:


> To avoid confusion, by Q-flash I don't mean the Q-flash plus function where you update while the computer is off. I mean how you'd normally flash the bios from the UEFI, which is what is called "Q-flash", at least on my board. I guess I can try Q-flash plus as well, but I'd rather try the regular way first.


No reason not to just use bios flashback (not q flash obviously) if you're concerned about the usb port.


----------



## Jason_Cruze

For random reboots,
Check your PSU if it works properly and able to handle variable loads.
Update to the latest BIOS.
Set PBO to disabled and do not use CO.

When an individual core is not getting enough juice it wold cause a reboot. I have faced these issues with my 5600x when using CO aggressively.

This issue affects the higher end CPU's more because they boost to higher clocks, whereas lower end skews will not cross 4.95

This stresses the algorithm used in CO and it must know when to lower the volt and when to increase them to prevent reboot. 

If you disable every overclocking feature and still face random reboots then it might be the BIOS.


----------



## Xaris

0ldn3rd said:


> Yes, i made the exact same experience! Upgrading from 3700X to 5900X on X570 AORUS ULTRA. Bios F31o was running fine with 3700X ... no Bluescreens, crashes, Log entries...
> Since saturday i try to get a 5900X running stable on this board. No way!
> i tried F30 Bios - This wasn't able to cold boot ! Every time power was taken off completly for about 5-10 minutes, i had to restore whole BIOS setup.
> F31o BIOS - was cold boot stable, but got a lot of WHEA id 18 errors...
> F31q BIOS - was running much better, but still got WHEA 18 sometime... I have a watercooled rig and i can produce those WHEA's on command! I start cyberpunkt 2077... play a while until water gets to 40°C and CPU Tctl gets >80°C for a while.... then leave the game... and open webbrowser.. click on a youtube video you like... 3.....2.....1.... BOOOOM ... Bluescreen & Reboot. I do this testprocedure now for quite a while...
> I send a request to the shop i bought the CPU and they will send me a new one... But actually i'm not 100% sure whether it's the really the CPU or something else? I dismounted the CPU already twice, i dismounted CPU cooling block 4..5 times... Made a CLR-CMOS, load optimized defaults, ... ECO Mode ON/OFF... no chance... so meanwhile i don't know what else to do!
> 
> Memory is 2x16Gb GSkill 3200Cl14 (XMP) and xmp is activated. No OC or something! Everything default setting....
> 
> Best regards from germany... and merry x-mas to all of you!!


A couple of things to try:

Turn off XMP. Does it go away? (Tweaker)
Turn off PBO entirely / set to Disabled. Does it go away? (AMD OC Menu)
Try increasing the CPU/VSOC Load Line Calibration to say.. High (Tweaker, bottom of page). Not sure it's a Vdroop problem but at least it doesnt hurt to try. Can also try "Normal".
Try increasing DRAM Voltages to 1.41 (Tweaker), VSOC to 1.13 (AMD OC menu), VDDP to 900mV and VDDG's to 900 (AMD OC Menu). May need to increase those to 950.
I really doubt any of these will make a difference but I'm running them and worth a shot (they're under Tweaker -> CPU Settings)

Global C-state Control = Enabled
Power Supply Idle Control = Low Current Idle
CPPC = Enabled
CPPC Preferred Cores = Enabled
AMD Cool'n'Quiet = Enabled
PPC Adjustment = PState 0

Right now the AGESA version seems pretty crappy overall but I think there's at least some things you can try to eliminate some potential problem,s before you start swapping out your chip. It sounds like you have a replicable method to test so these shouldn't take you more than half hour to see if it solves your problem.


----------



## dr.Rafi

MikeS3000 said:


> Seems to be the 5950x and 5900x are affected the most by these crashes. My 5800x same board same bios never crashed. I find it hard to believe that AMD would release a ton of defective CPUs into the wild. The crash is pretty random for me. Although I did finish a gaming session and the pc was cooling down for 10 minutes and I hard crashed in Google chrome. Gut feeling is insufficient vcore at low loads. I'll let you know how my trial running stock cpu plus xmp and all auto goes.


Google chrome is the most idle crushing for 5000 series expecially running youtubes, you eleminate the crushing by puting the cpu to run on defult no CO or PBO which is the most cause of crushing ,or you can put your system graphic to run on pcie gen3 instead of 4,that help me alot


----------



## dr.Rafi

Xaris said:


> A couple of things to try:
> 
> Turn off XMP. Does it go away? (Tweaker)
> Turn off PBO entirely / set to Disabled. Does it go away? (AMD OC Menu)
> Try increasing the CPU/VSOC Load Line Calibration to say.. High (Tweaker, bottom of page). Not sure it's a Vdroop problem but at least it doesnt hurt to try. Can also try "Normal".
> Try increasing DRAM Voltages to 1.41 (Tweaker), VSOC to 1.13 (AMD OC menu), VDDP to 900mV and VDDG's to 900 (AMD OC Menu). May need to increase those to 950.
> I really doubt any of these will make a difference but I'm running them and worth a shot (they're under Tweaker -> CPU Settings)
> 
> Global C-state Control = Enabled
> Power Supply Idle Control = Low Current Idle
> CPPC = Enabled
> CPPC Preferred Cores = Enabled
> AMD Cool'n'Quiet = Enabled
> PPC Adjustment = PState 0
> 
> Right now the AGESA version seems pretty crappy overall but I think there's at least some things you can try to eliminate some potential problem,s before you start swapping out your chip. It sounds like you have a replicable method to test so these shouldn't take you more than half hour to see if it solves your problem.


Tested 5800x 5900x 5950x on 3 motherboards no cpu crash or any sort of unstabilty unless I play with PBO or CO , so we cant accused AMD agesa, and no way to compare the genration with previous one , I understand previous generation run agood ram timing and setting but this generation perfromance on bios defult still far faster than previous one overclocked .


----------



## F1Aussie

What exactly have all the agesa updàtes fixed since 1.0.0.4? All I ever read here is about issues with them not things that have been fixed or new features.
And all the gigabyte Fxx, seem to be the same, just new issues, what have they done that is positive. Not a criticism, just genuinely curious.


----------



## 0ldn3rd

I expect a running system, when i buy a new cpu and put it into my rig... update the BIOS. Then i expect, that it should work, with using default settings in BIOS! Otherwise the release was to early! So i try the way of changing the cpu... the retailers can discuss the thing with amd or the boardpartners. i don't buy a cpu, praised to be fast...blablabla... and i can't use it nearly 6 weeks after release even with stock settings. 
If there are problems with XMP - then this should removed from BIOS...
I get the behaviour also with JEDEC RAM Setting 2133Mhz instead of 3200MHz(XMP)
When it is neccesary to use special settings, then i expect information about this from AMD? from Gigabyte? i dont't know! But they can't be serious thinking that it's our work to do...post settings in forums which can MAYBE solve the problem. It's they're job! Not ours! It's our job when we wan't to got a step further to OC, etc. ... But a brand new CPU out of the Box with default setting... thats not our job!
I hope that AMD can build a pyramid with returned CPUs! (And i use AMD since Athlon 800 for slot A!)


----------



## Jason_Cruze

F1Aussie said:


> What exactly have all the agesa updàtes fixed since 1.0.0.4? All I ever read here is about issues with them not things that have been fixed or new features.
> And all the gigabyte Fxx, seem to be the same, just new issues, what have they done that is positive. Not a criticism, just genuinely curious.


In my testing of various gigabyte bios, I haven't faced any major issues. The USB frequent disconnection was major for some but that too had a workaround which was later addressed in the BIOS updates. The only thing which gigabyte needs to address is higher FCLK support without WHEA. The majority of issues raised by users are based on memory support which was always dodgy in AMD compared to Intel. It will take time to settle until then they fix some and cause bubble up issues in the process

I agree that when people buy new processors, they want it support out of the gate with basic and promised features but remember they are not releasing new motherboards accompanied by new processors, they need to accommodate more sets of previous gen processors. It is said that if you buy a processor at launch be ready to be a BETA tester.


----------



## Frietkot Louis

Mullcom said:


> Sorry if this isn't exactly as thred topic information. [emoji14]


Hey, don't worry about it. It was not my goal to be critical on you at all. Cheers mate.


----------



## Yuke

@panni 

did the sound problems come back for you too with later nvidia drivers?

do you remember which version it was that was working?

im ****ed again thanks to nvidia driver updates and cant remember which version the "good" driver was....


----------



## MikeS3000

Jason_Cruze said:


> For random reboots,
> Check your PSU if it works properly and able to handle variable loads.
> Update to the latest BIOS.
> Set PBO to disabled and do not use CO.
> 
> When an individual core is not getting enough juice it wold cause a reboot. I have faced these issues with my 5600x when using CO aggressively.
> 
> This issue affects the higher end CPU's more because they boost to higher clocks, whereas lower end skews will not cross 4.95
> 
> This stresses the algorithm used in CO and it must know when to lower the volt and when to increase them to prevent reboot.
> 
> If you disable every overclocking feature and still face random reboots then it might be the BIOS.


So far so good 18 plus hours on pbo auto/default and xmp only. Hopefully the crashes were from too aggressive of a curve optimizer. I'll take this in steps and maybe put back my overclocked RAM settings and if that is stable play with PBO again. 5900x is really held back without pbo at least for multi core. I have an NH-D15s on this and when I run cinebench with PBO off it runs at like 50°. It immediately hits power limits and sits at about 4.3 GHz. With pbo on it's between 4.5 and 4.6 GHz all core for cinebench.


----------



## Frietkot Louis

MikeS3000 said:


> So far so good 18 plus hours on pbo auto/default and xmp only. Hopefully the crashes were from too aggressive of a curve optimizer. I'll take this in steps and maybe put back my overclocked RAM settings and if that is stable play with PBO again. 5900x is really held back without pbo at least for multi core. I have an NH-D15s on this and when I run cinebench with PBO off it runs at like 50°. It immediately hits power limits and sits at about 4.3 GHz. With pbo on it's between 4.5 and 4.6 GHz all core for cinebench.


Curve optimizer will indeed crash the system if being too agressive. Certainly with higher frequency auto overclock offsets. I just set it on 50Mhz on my 5950x to have it boost to 5100Mhz maximum. offset to -11 on all cores.


----------



## ghiga_andrei

MikeS3000 said:


> Seems to be the 5950x and 5900x are affected the most by these crashes. My 5800x same board same bios never crashed. I find it hard to believe that AMD would release a ton of defective CPUs into the wild. The crash is pretty random for me. Although I did finish a gaming session and the pc was cooling down for 10 minutes and I hard crashed in Google chrome. Gut feeling is insufficient vcore at low loads. I'll let you know how my trial running stock cpu plus xmp and all auto goes.


I want to agree with you here, but how do you explain the tons on people that replaced their 5900x with RMA from AMD and the new cpu works fine in the exact same setup ? I've read at least 8 cases of this on reddit with 5900x / 5950x (and even 1 with a 5600x).


----------



## Kha

Simple, they were most probably using IF at limit and living with the WHEAs. And when the errors went impossible to be corrected, crashes occured. They RMA-ed and got a bit more lucky with the silicon lottery, that's all.


----------



## ghiga_andrei

Kha said:


> Simple, they were most probably using IF at limit and living with the WHEAs. And when the errors went impossible to be corrected, crashes occured. They RMA-ed and got a bit more lucky with the silicon lottery, that's all.


I'm not sure about that, most of them said they run default BIOS settings, not even XMP. Could be PBO on, depending on what auto means for manufacturer. And the fact that all cpus that AMD sends back are better silicon is very dubious, this means they keep the good binned chips for RMAs ?


----------



## scaramonga

0ldn3rd said:


> I expect a running system, when i buy a new cpu and put it into my rig... update the BIOS. Then i expect, that it should work, with using default settings in BIOS!


Stay away from Gigabyte or ASUS then, grab an ASROCK or MSI if you wish for something to work out of the box


----------



## ghiga_andrei

scaramonga said:


> Stay away from Gigabyte or ASUS then, grab an ASROCK or MSI if you wish for something to work out of the box


lol, says in your signature you have an Aorus MB


----------



## KedarWolf

*The kits listed are b-die.

F4-3600C14D-32GTZN*
Trident Z Neo
DDR4-3600MHz CL14-15-15-35 1.45V
32GB (2x16GB)










F4-3600C14D-32GTZN-G.SKILL International Enterprise Co., Ltd.


G.SKILL




www.gskill.com





*F4-3800C14D-32GTZN*
Trident Z Neo
DDR4-3800MHz CL14-16-16-36 1.50V
32GB (2x16GB)









F4-3800C14D-32GTZN - G.SKILL International Enterprise Co., Ltd.


Trident Z Neo DDR4-3800 CL14-16-16-36 1.50V 32GB (2x16GB) Engineered and optimized for full compatibility on the latest AMD Ryzen platforms, Trident Z Neo brings unparalleled DRAM memory performance and vibrant RGB lighting to any gaming PC or workstation with latest AMD Ryzen CPUs and AMD DDR4...




www.gskill.com


----------



## 0ldn3rd

Kha said:


> Simple, they were most probably using IF at limit and living with the WHEAs. And when the errors went impossible to be corrected, crashes occured. They RMA-ed and got a bit more lucky with the silicon lottery, that's all.


My setup is running @stocksettings !
My setup was running with 3700X without an trouble!

AORUS ULTRA X570
2x 16GB G.Skill 3200cl14 (Samsung B-Die)
1x RX6800 (no OC/UV)
-> R7 3700X running fine!
-> R9 5900X as mentioned before, after a while of gaming, chrashing a few seconds after returning to Desktop/Youtube (lower Load)

I guess they selected too much Dies as "good" actual to get enough for 5900X/5950X CPUs....
And i'm very sure that they actually don't have a really stable AGESA Code... and they even set their priorities actually to make some new things like PBO+, CurveOptimizer instead of getting the CPU running.


----------



## Streetdragon

After reading the latest problems here... i think my cpu is ok, but the board god killed by the biosupdates. Flashing back is not working. GG. Last Gigabyte board for me.....


----------



## Kha

0ldn3rd said:


> My setup is running @stocksettings !
> My setup was running with 3700X without an trouble!
> 
> AORUS ULTRA X570
> 2x 16GB G.Skill 3200cl14 (Samsung B-Die)
> 1x RX6800 (no OC/UV)
> -> R7 3700X running fine!
> -> R9 5900X as mentioned before, after a while of gaming, chrashing a few seconds after returning to Desktop/Youtube (lower Load)
> 
> I guess they selected too much Dies as "good" actual to get enough for 5900X/5950X CPUs....
> And i'm very sure that they actually don't have a really stable AGESA Code... and they even set their priorities actually to make some new things like PBO+, CurveOptimizer instead of getting the CPU running.


Ok, after I read various reddit and other forums threads regarding this issue, it seems to be a VSOC problem, that in some _board / bios / cpu_ combos either ends too low or too high, affecting stability. And since there aren't 2 cpus quite the same, some samples do work at these voltages, while others crash.

TLDR: if you experience crashing issues with Ryzen 5000 series, would be a good idea to update with the last bios version, then manually set the VSOC 1.1 in bios.



MikeS3000 said:


> Seems to be the 5950x and 5900x are affected the most by these crashes. My 5800x same board same bios never crashed. I find it hard to believe that AMD would release a ton of defective CPUs into the wild. The crash is pretty random for me. Although I did finish a gaming session and the pc was cooling down for 10 minutes and I hard crashed in Google chrome. Gut feeling is insufficient vcore at low loads. I'll let you know how my trial running stock cpu plus xmp and all auto goes.



See above.


----------



## 0ldn3rd

@Kha Yes, maybe... and as i mentioned before... It's not our job to read the hole internet 2xtimes and every known forum to get a cpu with stock settings running! In my opinion there had to be a guide made by AMD oder Boardpartners like: "Hey guys, sorry... but actually there can be appear some problems, so please try to use this setting XYZ at position ABC in BIOS!"

It's AMD's and/or Gigabytes/MSI's/ASRock's/....etc. Job to made it possible for us to get the CPU running even after weeks after release of the CPU... Sorry i'm pissed off beyond believe!

one day of checking/try&error/useing different setting is ok... maybe two days... but i've still problems after a week of only trying different setting now.. and actually theres still a minor improvement, but still far away from stable conditions... 

Today i can't recommend my friends & buddies to buy a Zen3 System... it's would be impossible for most of them to get the system in a stable condition! This can't be serious weeks after release!


----------



## Kha

0ldn3rd said:


> @Kha Yes, maybe... and as i mentioned before... It's not our job to read the hole internet 2xtimes and every known forum to get a cpu with stock settings running! In my opinion there had to be a guide made by AMD oder Boardpartners like: "Hey guys, sorry... but actually there can be appear some problems, so please try to use this setting XYZ at position ABC in BIOS!"
> 
> It's AMD's and/or Gigabytes/MSI's/ASRock's/....etc. Job to made it possible for us to get the CPU running even after weeks after release of the CPU... Sorry i'm pissed off beyond believe!
> 
> one day of checking/try&error/useing different setting is ok... maybe two days... but i've still problems after a week of only trying different setting now.. and actually theres still a minor improvement, but still far away from stable conditions...
> 
> Today i can't recommend my friends & buddies to buy a Zen3 System... it's would be impossible for most of them to get the system in a stable condition! This can't be serious weeks after release!


I can totally understand your frustration, but you also need to realize this is an overclocking / tech forum, not a place to vent anger - people come here for solutions, not for drama. Go try what I said, update your bios with the last version, then put manually set VSOC to 1.1v, then come back and tell us if it worked. Cheers.


----------



## ghiga_andrei

Kha said:


> I can totally understand your frustration, but you also need to realize this is an overclocking / tech forum, not a place to vent anger - people come here for solutions, not for drama. Go try what I said, update your bios with the last version, then put manually set VSOC to 1.1v, then come back and tell us if it worked. Cheers.


Why do you recommend 1.1V for VSOC ? Isn't that too low ? The latest BIOS for Aorus Elite (F31q) increased the VSOC and it seems a little more stable at 1.2V for some users on reddit (I am not at home at the moment and cannot test on my system yet). I am really curious about this.


----------



## ghiga_andrei

Also something really interesting is that if you browse reddit and the amd forums and even this page, it seems most (if not all) people who have problems with the 5000 series are from Europe. I don't really understand this. Did we receive worse chips ? Or did we receive just a lot more chips and US is still waiting for stock ?


----------



## 0ldn3rd

ghiga_andrei said:


> Why do you recommend 1.1V for VSOC ? Isn't that too low ? The latest BIOS for Aorus Elite (F31q) increased the VSOC and it seems a little more stable at 1.2V for some users on reddit (I am not at home at the moment and cannot test on my system yet). I am really curious about this.


That exact what i try to point out! Why theres no official instruction how to handle problems... We even don't know exactly what they change vom beta to beta-bios... 
Some try to set value x to y...others set this value to z... next one set a total different value from a to b... 
And even not trying to OC or UV the system.. only get stable @defaultsettings...

i tried to set VSoc to 1.1 already on monday or so... without positive effect... i tried many of all the other suggestions in many many forums... no change... 

And i'm quite sure that i'n not the only one with problems like that! But i'm sure that not everyone with this issues is writing in forums.


----------



## Kha

ghiga_andrei said:


> Why do you recommend 1.1V for VSOC ? Isn't that too low ? The latest BIOS for Aorus Elite (F31q) increased the VSOC and it seems a little more stable at 1.2V for some users on reddit (I am not at home at the moment and cannot test on my system yet). I am really curious about this.


1.1 is the official AMD value for Ryzen, but yes, you can try other values (between 1.0 and 1.2, anything higher or lower is not recommended) and see if they suit you better. I've seen plenty of time different bios versions for my X570 Aorus Pro pushing for different voltages, VSOC included. Other people here have too reported same thing in the past and the general consensus was that everyone should aim for ~1.1, more or less (some people reported that a higher than 1.1 VSOC stabilized their Infinity Fabric and some even the sound stuttering issue).

Also, if you read the reddit posts, some people there with similar issues as 0ldn3rd claim they fixed it via 1.1 VSOC, one more reason for him to try what I said.


----------



## Yuke

VSOC 1.125V Vdrooping to 1.114V is my sweetspot atm. - readout voltages not BIOS voltages.


----------



## Kha

Yuke said:


> VSOC 1.125V Vdrooping to 1.114V is my sweetspot atm. - readout voltages not BIOS voltages.


What rev is your Master ?


----------



## garikfox

Anyone with a 3900X? Looks like BIOS F22 would be the best to use here...


----------



## Mullcom

garikfox said:


> Anyone with a 3900X? Looks like BIOS F22 would be the best to use here...


I use F21 and it's the best for me. I have 3600X

Skickat från min SM-G973F via Tapatalk


----------



## OldBones

garikfox said:


> Anyone with a 3900X? Looks like BIOS F22 would be the best to use here...


My 3900X/X570 Master has been running flawlessly on F21 for months now. Rock solid stable. Don't see my ever upgrading to one of these nightmare 5000 series chips. I need a rig that actually works.


----------



## Kha

OldBones said:


> My 3900X/X570 Master has been running flawlessly on F21 for months now. Rock solid stable. Don't see my ever upgrading to one of these nightmare 5000 series chips. I need a rig that actually works.


Sweet, did you have any issues with your Master ? Also, what revision you have ?


----------



## Yuke

Kha said:


> What rev is your Master ?


1.0


----------



## Kha

Yuke said:


> 1.0


I asked since I keep hearing there are some differences between the revisions, especially at memory traces and wanna figure as much as I can.


----------



## OldBones

Kha said:


> Sweet, did you have any issues with your Master ? Also, what revision you have ?


Rev 1.0 Master has run like a rocket since the day I bought it. Rock solid board. IMHO AMD made a big mistake trying to run 2nd, 3rd and 5th gen processors on the x570 chipsets. They should have come up with a next gen AM4 x590 or whatever chipset/board for the 5000 series processors. Trying to make the x570 do way more than it's capable of doing well as demonstrated by this never ending string of F31 Beta Bios they keep releasing. Just my 2 cents.............


----------



## Marius A

i have an 5900x + aorus x570 master rev1.0 with f31o+32gb (2x16gb)ram and except issues with usb 2.0, my logitech mx keys randomly stops working and my mx master 3 mouse keeps lagging around , also realtek nic 2.5gb disconnects when using qbittorent no matter what drivers version or bios lor settings i am using , everything is working really great on all auto , except that xmp disabled and ram is set manual on 3600 and ram voltage on 1.35v , maybe it helps someone who has instability issues . I am using latest amd drivers after uninstalling completely the ones used for my 3800x and windows is 10 2004. I have attached zentiming readings


----------



## PeteW

I've an x570 Aorus Pro setup which has been working great with an AMD Radeon 5700. At last my RTX 3080 arrived.
I uninstalled the AMD software and added the 3080. The Mobo at POST gives 3 short beeps than one long beep (I added a loudspeaker a while ago to help with any POST issues).
The machine then continues to boot and the 3080 seems to operate as normal - well apart from MS Flight SIm crashes.
Looking at the Mobo LEDS, it appears to me the VGA LED lights for some time. But then goes out after 10+secs. ANy ideas on what is going on here? How do I rectify it? Is it a problem? 
I can't find any info about what the 3 short beeps/1 long beep means from an AMI BIOS.


----------



## econ8

PeteW said:


> I've an x570 Aorus Pro setup which has been working great with an AMD Radeon 5700. At last my RTX 3080 arrived.
> I uninstalled the AMD software and added the 3080. The Mobo at POST gives 3 short beeps than one long beep (I added a loudspeaker a while ago to help with any POST issues).
> The machine then continues to boot and the 3080 seems to operate as normal - well apart from MS Flight SIm crashes.
> Looking at the Mobo LEDS, it appears to me the VGA LED lights for some time. But then goes out after 10+secs. ANy ideas on what is going on here? How do I rectify it? Is it a problem?
> I can't find any info about what the 3 short beeps/1 long beep means from an AMI BIOS.


1x long, 3x short = Video error with RAM-DAC or Video-RAM. Checks if monitor cable is defective.


----------



## PeteW

econ8 said:


> 1x long, 3x short = Video error with RAM-DAC or Video-RAM. Checks if monitor cable is defective.


Ok. Thanks for the suggestion. Can try one cable at a time as I have 2 monitors connected. But as it was working with the old card, and putting the old card back in, it is fine. And it does boot ok.


----------



## Bart

I'm running my 3900x on the latest BIOS for the Aorus Master, F31q, no complaints here. I was SUPPOSED to have a 5950X, but mine arrived with bent pins, wrecked in shipping. I decided to tinker with this latest BIOS since everyone seems to be complaining in here, and I'm liking what i see. I haven't gotten into the new CCX features they've added, but I seem to be rock solid and stable at IF 1900mhz across the board, 3800mhz RAM, and I'm maintaining my default DOCP RAM timings at the higher clock (16-16-16-36). The only thing I had to do was bump the RAM voltage up from stock 1.35V to 1.4V, and set LLC to high. That got me my highest single GPU Time Spy score ever (15849), for whatever little that's worth, LOL!


----------



## scaramonga

ghiga_andrei said:


> lol, says in your signature you have an Aorus MB


Yes, which is why I said in reply to poster that if he want's something to work 'out of the box', then don't pick Gigabyte or ASUS. I like things that don't work 'out of the box', hence I have the Master.


----------



## icekimon

Guys i'm having the most wierd problems i've ever had with a new pc. I'm coming from a 2700x asus crosshair 7 to a 5900x and a aorus master. All good first day some crashes but was playing with the curve optimizer. Now i just run PBO enabled but still recieving crashes. But not the kind i would expect. Yesterday i had a crash where my m.2 drives got lost in bios and couldn't boot. Now i have to load optimized default settings-> save> restart and enter bios and activate nmve raid to be able to find a bootable drive(nvme drives, both of them). All in all not the biggest problem. Now i was opening ryzen master, after playing a few hours with no problems and i got a crash. After this crash all of a sudden the bios asks me to enter a password, i didn't put any bios password in or so. Only thing i could do was to go to backup bios and flash the main bios again.
I've alrdy been running a vsoc offset of +0.025, c state disabled and idle power to typical. Ram is running at 3200mhz cl14 and i bumped the voltage also up to 1.4v. I'm no stranger to pc problems but these bios problems i'm having are really wierd to me.
Also running the f31q bios. 
Do you think i might have a faulty board since my bios is getting f*cked up all the time.


----------



## ManniX-ITA

icekimon said:


> Guys i'm having the most wierd problems i've ever had with a new pc. I'm coming from a 2700x asus crosshair 7 to a 5900x and a aorus master. All good first day some crashes but was playing with the curve optimizer. Now i just run PBO enabled but still recieving crashes. But not the kind i would expect. Yesterday i had a crash where my m.2 drives got lost in bios and couldn't boot. Now i have to load optimized default settings-> save> restart and enter bios and activate nmve raid to be able to find a bootable drive(nvme drives, both of them). All in all not the biggest problem. Now i was opening ryzen master, after playing a few hours with no problems and i got a crash. After this crash all of a sudden the bios asks me to enter a password, i didn't put any bios password in or so. Only thing i could do was to go to backup bios and flash the main bios again.
> I've alrdy been running a vsoc offset of +0.025, c state disabled and idle power to typical. Ram is running at 3200mhz cl14 and i bumped the voltage also up to 1.4v. I'm no stranger to pc problems but these bios problems i'm having are really wierd to me.
> Also running the f31q bios.
> Do you think i might have a faulty board since my bios is getting f*cked up all the time.


Are you using a DisplayPort cable to connect the monitor?


----------



## ManniX-ITA

0ldn3rd said:


> @Kha Yes, maybe... and as i mentioned before... It's not our job to read the hole internet 2xtimes and every known forum to get a cpu with stock settings running! In my opinion there had to be a guide made by AMD oder Boardpartners like: "Hey guys, sorry... but actually there can be appear some problems, so please try to use this setting XYZ at position ABC in BIOS!"
> 
> It's AMD's and/or Gigabytes/MSI's/ASRock's/....etc. Job to made it possible for us to get the CPU running even after weeks after release of the CPU... Sorry i'm pissed off beyond believe!
> 
> one day of checking/try&error/useing different setting is ok... maybe two days... but i've still problems after a week of only trying different setting now.. and actually theres still a minor improvement, but still far away from stable conditions...
> 
> Today i can't recommend my friends & buddies to buy a Zen3 System... it's would be impossible for most of them to get the system in a stable condition! This can't be serious weeks after release!


The first 2-3 months I bought the 3800x it was crashing at boot with stock settings on the Master.
Got lucky with the 5950x, it works fine without CO and PBO enabled at stock.

AMD goal was to overtake Intel on performances, not stability or reliability.
Guess they have it on their list for this decade...
The AGESA is a constant alpha/beta quality release.
It's puzzling that it can't set reliable basic voltage settings but this is it.
Without proper technical knowledge or support it can be a nightmare, I wouldn't recommend it to anyone unprepared.


----------



## 0ldn3rd

Did someone know, whether there is some official Information from AMD which CPU (for example 3700X or 5900X) needs which voltage setting , for the case, that BIOS is doing something wrong odr different from what AMD is recommending.
I just want to check with maybe a pdf-file or so, the settings in BIOS, the values read out by RyzenMaster and the settings given in that maybe existing file from AMD.
Where to get all this information about VcoreSoC... VDDG...and so on?


----------



## ManniX-ITA

0ldn3rd said:


> Did someone know, whether there is some official Information from AMD which CPU (for example 3700X or 5900X) needs which voltage setting , for the case, that BIOS is doing something wrong odr different from what AMD is recommending.
> I just want to check with maybe a pdf-file or so, the settings in BIOS, the values read out by RyzenMaster and the settings given in that maybe existing file from AMD.
> Where to get all this information about VcoreSoC... VDDG...and so on?


Use ZenTimings, latest beta to check the values:






ZenTimings_v1.2.2.95-beta.zip







drive.google.com





There's no documentation from AMD, post here and you'll get advice. 
That's the best you can get, you know it should be done properly in Auto...


----------



## rjong

0ldn3rd said:


> That exact what i try to point out! Why theres no official instruction how to handle problems... We even don't know exactly what they change vom beta to beta-bios...
> Some try to set value x to y...others set this value to z... next one set a total different value from a to b...
> And even not trying to OC or UV the system.. only get stable @defaultsettings...
> 
> i tried to set VSoc to 1.1 already on monday or so... without positive effect... i tried many of all the other suggestions in many many forums... no change...
> 
> And i'm quite sure that i'n not the only one with problems like that! But i'm sure that not everyone with this issues is writing in forums.


I am experiencing the exact same problems as you do. After +- 30min of gaming my windows crashes with the WHEA-logger error.
My setup:
Aorus x570 master
5900x
G.skill DDR4 SDRAM F4-3600C16Q-32GTZN 

i have tried the follwing bios versions with all the same results:

F31e
F31k
F31o
F31q
F30 

everytime running with XMP and PBO off.

i don't really know what to do anymore..


----------



## ManniX-ITA

rjong said:


> I am experiencing the exact same problems as you do. After +- 30min of gaming my windows crashes with the WHEA-logger error.
> My setup:
> Aorus x570 master
> 5900x
> G.skill DDR4 SDRAM F4-3600C16Q-32GTZN
> 
> i have tried the follwing bios versions with all the same results:
> 
> F31e
> F31k
> F31o
> F31q
> F30
> 
> everytime running with XMP and PBO off.
> 
> i don't really know what to do anymore..


Can you post a screenshot from ZenTimings (link is in the post above)?


----------



## 0ldn3rd

ManniX-ITA said:


> Use ZenTimings, latest beta to check the values:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ZenTimings_v1.2.2.95-beta.zip
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> drive.google.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's no documentation from AMD, post here and you'll get advice.
> That's the best you can get, you know it should be done properly in Auto...


But that's my problem... sure, i can read out alle the values with ZenTimings or/and RyzenMaster... but i get those fxxxing WHEA Errors and i get advice to set Value x to z.. But i want to know where those advices are come from? On what are they based? Palantir-reading?
Somehow for example Gigabye knows (or should know) with what kind of CPU which voltage is to set... there must be somewhere a kind of factsheet. i simply want to check, where my problem is... Does my board set the values correct? But i can only decide waht is correct or incorrect, when i get those informations what a cpu like 3700X or 5900X needs in which Value in BIOS... 

Actually i see that the set 1.000V in BIOS can be easily 1.050V in RyzenMaster, etc. so i want to see, what is recommended for alle those values in BIOS... and whats really read out in BIOS and in RyzenMaster, ZenTiming, HWInfo, etc...


----------



## rjong

ManniX-ITA said:


> Can you post a screenshot from ZenTimings (link is in the post above)?


----------



## ManniX-ITA

Try to set the XMP profile (your kit should have no problem running with XMP.
Go to AMD OC menu and set:
SOC Voltage: 1150
VDDP: 900
VDDG CCD: 950
VDDG IOD: 1050
Uncore OC Mode: Enabled





























Here it's IOD 950, set it to 1050:


----------



## ManniX-ITA

Couple of things about the Master.

My M.2 thermal pad degraded over time and found out the slimly oily goo all over the 970 Pro.
Bit less on the Intel SSD which is not getting really hot.

Found out I could at least boot with some CL14 profiles and my B-die kit.
Not stable of course cause Rel. 1.0 is awful (works like a charm on the Unify-X).

Of course there's another bug... *you need to keep selected the XMP profile using manual timings*.

Didn't have this issue with the Hynix DJR kit, only with the B-die.
It's really weird, never happened before.
On the MSI and also the ASUS if I remember correctly, the XMP profile is de-selected automatically when you input manual timings.
But since I noticed it wasn't on the Master, I gave it a try and it works.
No reason for it, just another bug.


----------



## rjong

ManniX-ITA said:


> Try to set the XMP profile (your kit should have no problem running with XMP.
> Go to AMD OC menu and set:
> SOC Voltage: 1150
> VDDP: 900
> VDDG CCD: 950
> VDDG IOD: 1050
> Uncore OC Mode: Enabled


going to try these settings now.


----------



## ManniX-ITA

0ldn3rd said:


> But that's my problem... sure, i can read out alle the values with ZenTimings or/and RyzenMaster... but i get those fxxxing WHEA Errors and i get advice to set Value x to z.. But i want to know where those advices are come from? On what are they based? Palantir-reading?
> Somehow for example Gigabye knows (or should know) with what kind of CPU which voltage is to set... there must be somewhere a kind of factsheet. i simply want to check, where my problem is... Does my board set the values correct? But i can only decide waht is correct or incorrect, when i get those informations what a cpu like 3700X or 5900X needs in which Value in BIOS...
> 
> Actually i see that the set 1.000V in BIOS can be easily 1.050V in RyzenMaster, etc. so i want to see, what is recommended for alle those values in BIOS... and whats really read out in BIOS and in RyzenMaster, ZenTiming, HWInfo, etc...


Based on experience; every CPU is different and needs different voltages. Voltages can be lower due to LLC or maybe not set properly or auto-corrected.
There's a range, which depends on other settings (like RAM, IF clock, etc), a scaling, some voltages are derived from SOC, etc etc.
It's usually 80% fault of the AMD AGESA and 20% in how the board vendor integrated it.
No ready made cookbook, you need to follow and learn.


----------



## icekimon

ManniX-ITA said:


> Are you using a DisplayPort cable to connect the monitor?


Yes i'm using DP for both my screens, on my other setup never had any trouble with these DP cables tho.


----------



## ManniX-ITA

rjong said:


> going to try these settings now.


Post another ZenTimings screenshot once you have set it


----------



## ManniX-ITA

icekimon said:


> Yes i'm using DP for both my screens, on my other setup never had any trouble with these DP cables tho.


The Gigabyte boards have a much weaker protection than other boards.
Check if they are certified.
If they are not change both of them.


----------



## rjong

ManniX-ITA said:


> Post another ZenTimings screenshot once you have set it


----------



## ManniX-ITA

rjong said:


> View attachment 2471255


It's weird that is not reading properly the values with F30...
Can you post a screenshot from Ryzen Master?


----------



## rjong

ManniX-ITA said:


> It's weird that is not reading properly the values with F30...
> Can you post a screenshot from Ryzen Master?


----------



## ManniX-ITA

rjong said:


> View attachment 2471256


There is definitely something wrong... check first if it's stable now.
But the VDDG IOD is reported as -1 in RM and this is wrong.
Probably something messed up in the CPU SMU.

If you are familiar with Rufus the best option would be to try flashing again the BIOS with flashrom.


----------



## 0ldn3rd

ManniX-ITA said:


> Based on experience; every CPU is different and needs different voltages. Voltages can be lower due to LLC or maybe not set properly or auto-corrected.
> There's a range, which depends on other settings (like RAM, IF clock, etc), a scaling, some voltages are derived from SOC, etc etc.
> It's usually 80% fault of the AMD AGESA and 20% in how the board vendor integrated it.
> No ready made cookbook, you need to follow and learn.


NO!

There must be a list of standard Values given by AMD! 
With your way, the First owner of a new CPU has to set 24V Core and BOOM CPU gone... Next user.. 23V... 
NO WAY!

There are Values within the CPU is designed by AMD! And i want to know those default Values and i want to check whether the BIOS/AGESA has set this Values correct or not!

I build my rigs now since about 20years... and since 20 years there are always informations about default setting recommended by manufacturer!

I want those recommended values by AMD... not the try&error settings!

How should i decide whats broken (CPU or Board), when i cannot see that the CPU is running with the recommended values, because i dont know the values?


----------



## rjong

ManniX-ITA said:


> There is definitely something wrong... check first if it's stable now.
> But the VDDG IOD is reported as -1 in RM and this is wrong.
> Probably something messed up in the CPU SMU.
> 
> If you are familiar with Rufus the best option would be to try flashing again the BIOS with flashrom.


played 15 min of cyberpunk and again crashed..

will create a bootable usb and flash the bios to F30 again.


----------



## Mullcom

0ldn3rd said:


> NO!
> 
> There must be a list of standard Values given by AMD!
> With your way, the First owner of a new CPU has to set 24V Core and BOOM CPU gone... Next user.. 23V...
> NO WAY!
> 
> There are Values within the CPU is designed by AMD! And i want to know those default Values and i want to check whether the BIOS/AGESA has set this Values correct or not!
> 
> I build my rigs now since about 20years... and since 20 years there are always informations about default setting recommended by manufacturer!
> 
> I want those recommended values by AMD... not the try&error settings!
> 
> How should i decide whats broken (CPU or Board), when i cannot see that the CPU is running with the recommended values, because i dont know the values?


To get true value you need to measure this directly from chip or circuit / components.

Skickat från min SM-G973F via Tapatalk


----------



## ManniX-ITA

0ldn3rd said:


> NO!
> 
> There must be a list of standard Values given by AMD!
> With your way, the First owner of a new CPU has to set 24V Core and BOOM CPU gone... Next user.. 23V...
> NO WAY!
> 
> There are Values within the CPU is designed by AMD! And i want to know those default Values and i want to check whether the BIOS/AGESA has set this Values correct or not!
> 
> I build my rigs now since about 20years... and since 20 years there are always informations about default setting recommended by manufacturer!
> 
> I want those recommended values by AMD... not the try&error settings!
> 
> How should i decide whats broken (CPU or Board), when i cannot see that the CPU is running with the recommended values, because i dont know the values?


Don't think I have seen something like this from Intel in the last 20 years.
These are not 8-bits CPUs anymore.
Maybe you should go back to Intel and see if it's better.



rjong said:


> played 15 min of cyberpunk and again crashed..
> 
> will create a bootable usb and flash the bios to F30 again.


Use flashrom to flash the BIOS:

flashrom -p internal -w file.rom









232.5 KB file on MEGA







mega.nz





It's going to clean up better than efiflash the rom.


----------



## Yuke

0ldn3rd said:


> NO!
> 
> There must be a list of standard Values given by AMD!
> With your way, the First owner of a new CPU has to set 24V Core and BOOM CPU gone... Next user.. 23V...
> NO WAY!
> 
> There are Values within the CPU is designed by AMD! And i want to know those default Values and i want to check whether the BIOS/AGESA has set this Values correct or not!
> 
> I build my rigs now since about 20years... and since 20 years there are always informations about default setting recommended by manufacturer!
> 
> I want those recommended values by AMD... not the try&error settings!
> 
> How should i decide whats broken (CPU or Board), when i cannot see that the CPU is running with the recommended values, because i dont know the values?





0ldn3rd said:


> NO!
> 
> There must be a list of standard Values given by AMD!
> With your way, the First owner of a new CPU has to set 24V Core and BOOM CPU gone... Next user.. 23V...
> NO WAY!
> 
> There are Values within the CPU is designed by AMD! And i want to know those default Values and i want to check whether the BIOS/AGESA has set this Values correct or not!
> 
> I build my rigs now since about 20years... and since 20 years there are always informations about default setting recommended by manufacturer!
> 
> I want those recommended values by AMD... not the try&error settings!
> 
> How should i decide whats broken (CPU or Board), when i cannot see that the CPU is running with the recommended values, because i dont know the values?


Sounds like a defective CPU if your 3700x ran without a problem on the same system?

Otherwise people gave you the recommended advice already....


Disable C-States
Use Typical Idle-Current
Try VSOC (readout not BIOS) at 1.1-1.125V
set LLC to Turbo
try extreme settings for power delivery system (advanced cpu settings)

and most importantly: Recheck your RAM stability...the 5900X is a **** ton faster than the 3700X and could surface new problems in this regard.


----------



## 0ldn3rd

@ManniX-ITA
Celeron 300A was my last Intel CPU in my main PC... ;-)

In the past it was not neccessary to request those datas! i put the
pentium60 in Socket... Bios reset...Autosettings.... it works!
Celeron300A in Slot... Bios reset...Autosettings.... it works! (easy OC by isolating a single contact!)
Athlon800 in Slot... Bios reset...Autosettings.... it works!
The hole Socket A family... Bios reset...Autosettings.... it works!
Socket 939... from Athlon64 3000 to X2 4400... Bios reset...Autosettings.... it works!
AM2 , AM2+ and AM3 up to FX8350... Bios reset...Autosettings.... it works!
Edit2: I forgot the Phenom X2 ...X6 i used too...
AM4 1700X,2700X,3700X... Bios reset...Autosettings.... it works!


AM4 5900X ... Bios reset...Autosettings.... WHEA Errors, Bluescreens, Reboots..

seriously you will tell me the situation is normal? you will tell me "go back to intel"?? i do not often read such kind of Bxxxxxt!

Edit:

@Yuke I'm not sure.. whether the CPU is defect or not, that was the reason why i asked for official Values for voltages etc. from AMD to see whether BIOS & Board set those correct! Actually we have only Beta-Bioses from GB F30 was as far as i can say a so called "stable" release. But with this F30 my rig wasn't able to coldboot.

With F31 Versions i see different voltage values at default and so i'd like to see official recommended values by AMD to see where maybe BIOS is still buggy...

But the only answer i get actually is to go back to intel... can't believe it... sorry


----------



## ManniX-ITA

0ldn3rd said:


> @ManniX-ITA
> Celeron 300A was my last Intel CPU in my main PC... ;-)
> 
> In the past it was not neccessary to request those datas! i put the
> pentium60 in Socket... Bios reset...Autosettings.... it works!
> Celeron300A in Slot... Bios reset...Autosettings.... it works! (easy OC by isolating a single contact!)
> Athlon800 in Slot... Bios reset...Autosettings.... it works!
> The hole Socket A family... Bios reset...Autosettings.... it works!
> Socket 939... from Athlon64 3000 to X2 4400... Bios reset...Autosettings.... it works!
> AM2 , AM2+ and AM3 up to FX8350... Bios reset...Autosettings.... it works!
> Edit2: I forgot the Phenom X2 ...X6 i used too...
> AM4 1700X,2700X,3700X... Bios reset...Autosettings.... it works!
> 
> 
> AM4 5900X ... Bios reset...Autosettings.... WHEA Errors, Bluescreens, Reboots..
> 
> seriously you will tell me the situation is normal? you will tell me "go back to intel"?? i do not often read such kind of Bxxxxxt!
> 
> Edit:
> 
> @Yuke I'm not sure.. whether the CPU is defect or not, that was the reason why i asked for official Values for voltages etc. from AMD to see whether BIOS & Board set those correct! Actually we have only Beta-Bioses from GB F30 was as far as i can say a so called "stable" release. But with this F30 my rig wasn't able to coldboot.
> 
> With F31 Versions i see different voltage Values at default and so i'd like to see official recommendes values by AMD to see where maybe BIOS is still buggy...
> 
> But the only answer i get actually is to go back to intel... can't belive it... sorry


Sorry but you are being extremely stubborn and rude, try to apply some netiquette here.
You don't listen and are shouting and ranting like hell, wasting our time. Ranting once is fine, pages of ranting is not.
I've already told you I had the same experience with my 3800x and I got lucky with the 5950x. But you don't listen.

No one said this is normal of course.
Auto should work. But it's not.
If you want to find a solution listen to the advice you get without shouting NO AMD MUST GIVE ME THIS MAGIC VOLTAGES SHEEEET.
Otherwise yes, the only answer you'll get here is please go back to Intel and save us from this nightmare


----------



## rjong

ManniX-ITA said:


> Don't think I have seen something like this from Intel in the last 20 years.
> These are not 8-bits CPUs anymore.
> Maybe you should go back to Intel and see if it's better.
> 
> 
> 
> Use flashrom to flash the BIOS:
> 
> flashrom -p internal -w file.rom
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 232.5 KB file on MEGA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mega.nz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's going to clean up better than efiflash the rom.


i flashed the bios without any problems.









but ryzen master still reported the VDDG IOD as -1

So i used the motherboard switch to load my backup bios, which is flashed at F31k, booted to windows and RM didn't show the -1 anymore.
i rebooted again and set the following:
XMP Enable
SOC Voltage: 1150
VDDP: 900
VDDG CCD: 950
VDDG IOD: 1050
Uncore OC Mode: Enabled 

these are the new screens:


----------



## ManniX-ITA

rjong said:


> i flashed the bios without any problems.
> View attachment 2471261
> 
> 
> but ryzen master still reported the VDDG IOD as -1
> 
> So i used the motherboard switch to load my backup bios, which is flashed at F31k, booted to windows and RM didn't show the -1 anymore.
> i rebooted again and set the following:
> XMP Enable
> SOC Voltage: 1150
> VDDP: 900
> VDDG CCD: 950
> VDDG IOD: 1050
> Uncore OC Mode: Enabled
> 
> these are the new screens:
> View attachment 2471262
> 
> 
> View attachment 2471263


Looks much better, seems the F31 has some issues with the 5900x... good to know.

Check if you still crash under gaming.
If you still crash go to CPU/VRM Settings in the Tweaker menu and set:
CPU VCORE LLC: Medium
VCORE SOC LLC: High


----------



## psychomantium

Well, here's some information from an AMD slide.


----------



## Kha

Question for X570 Master owners: How the battery issue treated you so far ?

I'm interested in the experience since I might get myself a Master and never had this issue on my previous X570 Aorus Pro, so I don't know much about this.


----------



## ManniX-ITA

Kha said:


> Question for X570 Master owners: How the battery issue treated you so far ?
> 
> I'm interested in the experience since I might get myself a Master and never had this issue on my previous X570 Aorus Pro, so I don't know much about this.


Never had the issue. Well, I had it once recently 
I think that 99% of the times is related to the DisplayPort cable issue.

Since I'm doing Home Office my desk got a mess... I decided to clean it up and re-organize it a few days ago.
Decided to also add as a 2nd monitor the previous ASUS VG248 monitor.
But I couldn't find the DP cable from the new one; I probably left it in the box that I moved in the basement.
Ravaging around I found an old Belkin DP cable I was using before I bought the Club3D certified.
I thought let's just check if the monitor is still working then I'll go pick up the good one.
Stupid mistake of course, by the time I finished setting up everything I forgot about it.
One hour of BSOD, crashes, weird memory errors... was testing the B-die kit just before swapping the Master to Unify-X.
Then it struggled to boot, BIOS profile reset. Finally remembered about the cable. Disconnected it and fine, no more issues.

Note that I bought the Club3D cable in 2018, mostly cause the Belkin was too short.
I did use it with the ASRock Z87 Extreme4 for a long time without having any issues.


----------



## Kha

ManniX-ITA said:


> Never had the issue. Well, I had it once recently
> I think that 99% of the times is related to the DisplayPort cable issue.
> 
> Since I'm doing Home Office my desk got a mess... I decided to clean it up and re-organize it a few days ago.
> Decided to also add as a 2nd monitor the previous ASUS VG248 monitor.
> But I couldn't find the DP cable from the new one; I probably left it in the box that I moved in the basement.
> Ravaging around I found an old Belkin DP cable I was using before I bought the Club3D certified.
> I thought let's just check if the monitor is still working then I'll go pick up the good one.
> Stupid mistake of course, by the time I finished setting up everything I forgot about it.
> One hour of BSOD, crashes, weird memory errors... was testing the B-die kit just before swapping the Master to Unify-X.
> Then it struggled to boot, BIOS profile reset. Finally remembered about the cable. Disconnected it and fine, no more issues.
> 
> Note that I bought the Club3D cable in 2018, mostly cause the Belkin was too short.
> I did use it with the ASRock Z87 Extreme4 for a long time without having any issues.


Lol not sure I understand. Bios corrupted from a bad DP cable interference or what ?

I am talking about a battery issue that some Master owners experience (tons of reddit and other forums threads), as in the system randomly not booting at all ; motherboard playing dead, as it would behave without a psu. Some say its related to cold boots after some hours with the power being cut from the socket or stuff like. Only fix so far appears to be taking out the battery, let the motherboard discharge for minutes then put it back or no joy.


----------



## Kha

@ManniX-ITA This is what I am talking about.






Gigabyte X570 Aorus Master won't power on - (temporary) solution


Well guys, I've had a frustrating AF night. Thought I'd share just in case this can help someone else :) So backstory - A few years ago (like, 2015 maybe) I had a Corsair AX860i power supply crap out in my i7 6700K / Gigabyte Z170 Gaming 7 build. System would power on for a few seconds, then...




hardforum.com


----------



## Yuke

Kha said:


> Lol not sure I understand. Bios corrupted from a bad DP cable interference or what ?
> 
> I am talking about a battery issue that some Master owners experience (tons of reddit and other forums threads), as in the system randomly not booting at all ; motherboard playing dead, as it would behave without a psu. Some say its related to cold boots after some hours with the power being cut from the socket or stuff like. Only fix so far appears to be taking out the battery, let the motherboard discharge for minutes then put it back or no joy.


I had to remove the battery once at the very early days of release. Did not boot after setting OC stuff in BIOS...never had it again since. Probably resolved on later BIOS?


----------



## Kha

Yuke said:


> I had to remove the battery once at the very early days of release. Did not boot after setting OC stuff in BIOS...never had it again since. Probably resolved on later BIOS?


That's good news, thanks.


----------



## Madudzik

Hi,
I am on X570 Elite (F21), 3700x and 16 gb Team Group 8pack at 3733 (B-die). Just purchased another 16 gb (2x8) of the same memory. I understand that populating all ram slots will put a bit of strain on mem controller. Is there anything I should do before adding that extra ram, like changing bios settings or it should be a straightforward process?
Regards, Mario


----------



## PatrickE

I am curios what result others are experiencing by just enabling PBO. When I enable PBO (Aorus Elite, F31j, 5800X) the all core boost drops by 50mhz and max temps drop significantly. I don't see a difference in single core, with occasional spikes up to 5010mhz in both modes. Performance in cinebench doesn't really change more than what I normally would consider margin of error. Sometimes PBO on is slightly faster than PBO off and vice versa. The lower temps are a good enough reason for me to leave PBO on, unless there are some other disadvantages that I am not aware of.

PBO on/off running cinebech for 10 minutes.

PBO Off
All core: 4491-4516mhz, 83-84C, 1.30V-1.34V

PBO On
All core: 4441-4466mhz, 75-76C, 1.25V-1.28V


----------



## rjong

ManniX-ITA said:


> Looks much better, seems the F31 has some issues with the 5900x... good to know.
> 
> Check if you still crash under gaming.
> If you still crash go to CPU/VRM Settings in the Tweaker menu and set:
> CPU VCORE LLC: Medium
> VCORE SOC LLC: High


took a few hours this time, before the crash appeared.
but again WHEA-logger crash.
i changed the:
CPU VCORE LLC: Medium
VCORE SOC LLC: High

gonna see if this works..


----------



## Marius A

an interesting trick ive found in my case to get some easy extra performance, after flashing a new bios version on my x570 master rev 1 , ive set everything on auto except ram which ive put on 3600 and ram voltage on 1.35v, no xmp, then entered windows run some cbr20 got around 8350 points usually , then went back into bios and enabled advanced pbo curve optimizer and chose negative all core 10 on my 5900x , didnt touch any other option inside pbo since ive saw it gave me instability when using kurwa optm . Then saved it and entered windows run some cbr20 and now is around 8500 points easy . Then went inside bios again and changed pbo option back to auto and cbr 20 is still above 8500 but i get 30 points more than before and the kurwa optimizer is handled auto by the motherboard hopefully. I could replicate this on f31o and f31q easy small performance gain both single and multi core and without raising temps at all. Havent tested bar cause i have nvidia gpu, only issues so far are usb acting up and realtek network for me


----------



## pal

wow, F31q gave some big headache. On this version i extra enabled BAR and 4G(pci e 16x @3.0) and I had no display screen. I heard some windows sounds in background. When I hit reset didnt post anymore. ****, big one. well, battery out solved the problem and for now I am not touching BAR


----------



## St0RM53

Remember when i made a post regarding random black screen crashes in specific games (pubg, and now cyberpunk 2077)?

It's still an on-going investigation but it seems that forcing pcie gen 3 fixes this issue without lowering fclk/mclk/uclk from 1900mhz. I would get these crashes even on lower fclk, but same settings everything, but setting gen 3 is 100% stable. I happened to try this after i read a reddit post regarding better overclocking results on 5700xt. I'm running x570 aorus master rev 1.1 F30a, msi 5700xt gaming x and 3950x.

Anyone experienced this? Also which voltages other than SOC voltage (which had no effect in my tests) are important to PCIe phy stability? 
Also who is at fault you think here? Mobo, cpu or gpu?? It's like we are beta testers for AMD


----------



## Kha

St0RM53 said:


> Remember when i made a post regarding random black screen crashes in specific games (pubg, and now cyberpunk 2077)?
> 
> It's still an on-going investigation but it seems that forcing pcie gen 3 fixes this issue without lowering fclk/mclk/uclk from 1900mhz. I would get these crashes even on lower fclk, but same settings everything, but setting gen 3 is 100% stable. I happened to try this after i read a reddit post regarding better overclocking results on 5700xt. I'm running x570 aorus master rev 1.1 F30a, msi 5700xt gaming x and 3950x.
> 
> Anyone experienced this? Also which voltages other than SOC voltage (which had no effect in my tests) are important to PCIe phy stability?
> Also who is at fault you think here? Mobo, cpu or gpu?? It's like we are beta testers for AMD


I didn't experience this but I remember Veii saying that AMD has issues with IF over 1900 and pcie 4.0, so your experience actually appears to make sense.


----------



## rjong

rjong said:


> took a few hours this time, before the crash appeared.
> but again WHEA-logger crash.
> i changed the:
> CPU VCORE LLC: Medium
> VCORE SOC LLC: High
> 
> gonna see if this works..


same issue. PC crashes or 1 of my NVME drives is disconnecting..


----------



## ManniX-ITA

St0RM53 said:


> Remember when i made a post regarding random black screen crashes in specific games (pubg, and now cyberpunk 2077)?
> 
> It's still an on-going investigation but it seems that forcing pcie gen 3 fixes this issue without lowering fclk/mclk/uclk from 1900mhz. I would get these crashes even on lower fclk, but same settings everything, but setting gen 3 is 100% stable. I happened to try this after i read a reddit post regarding better overclocking results on 5700xt. I'm running x570 aorus master rev 1.1 F30a, msi 5700xt gaming x and 3950x.
> 
> Anyone experienced this? Also which voltages other than SOC voltage (which had no effect in my tests) are important to PCIe phy stability?
> Also who is at fault you think here? Mobo, cpu or gpu?? It's like we are beta testers for AMD


There should be an option in AMD CBS menu to set the chipset link only to PCIe 3.
Could be either a board or a CPU problem.
VDDG is another voltage important for PCIe as it depends on the IF.
Otherwise you have to try lower down the IF clock.



rjong said:


> same issue. PC crashes or 1 of my NVME drives is disconnecting..


Honestly, I would RMA this 5900x...
If you got an improvement with these settings it's the CPU.
It shouldn't be unstable with these settings.
WHEA Error 19 and nVME crashing means IF is unstable.

If you want to still look for a solution, you can try:

VDDG IOD to 1100
VDDG CCD to 1000/1050
SOC Voltage to 1180
Disable PBO, should be Auto by Default
CPU vCore to High/Turbo
PWM to eXm Perf
CPU OverVoltage Protection to 400mv/High


----------



## Kha

I don't get something. Previous generation of Ryzen didn't have these issues, not even a half of what people are novadays reporting. Instability at stock settings, devices today working ok and tomorrow they crash 10 times per hour, usb ports going nuts, what the heck is going on here ?!


----------



## ManniX-ITA

Kha said:


> Lol not sure I understand. Bios corrupted from a bad DP cable interference or what ?
> 
> I am talking about a battery issue that some Master owners experience (tons of reddit and other forums threads), as in the system randomly not booting at all ; motherboard playing dead, as it would behave without a psu. Some say its related to cold boots after some hours with the power being cut from the socket or stuff like. Only fix so far appears to be taking out the battery, let the motherboard discharge for minutes then put it back or no joy.





Kha said:


> @ManniX-ITA This is what I am talking about.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gigabyte X570 Aorus Master won't power on - (temporary) solution
> 
> 
> Well guys, I've had a frustrating AF night. Thought I'd share just in case this can help someone else :) So backstory - A few years ago (like, 2015 maybe) I had a Corsair AX860i power supply crap out in my i7 6700K / Gigabyte Z170 Gaming 7 build. System would power on for a few seconds, then...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hardforum.com


Yes, this issue and the cold boot clear cmos plus various instabilities.
All has been reported multiple times as fixed replacing the DP cable.
Weak shielding on the board makes them extremely sensible.



Kha said:


> I don't get something. Previous generation of Ryzen didn't have these issues, not even a half of what people are novadays reporting. Instability at stock settings, devices today working ok and tomorrow they crash 10 times per hour, usb ports going nuts, what the heck is going on here ?!


Had all these issues with my 3800x at the beginning


----------



## St0RM53

ManniX-ITA said:


> There should be an option in AMD CBS menu to set the chipset link only to PCIe 3.
> Could be either a board or a CPU problem.
> VDDG is another voltage important for PCIe as it depends on the IF.
> Otherwise you have to try lower down the IF clock.
> 
> 
> 
> Honestly, I would RMA this 5900x...
> If you got an improvement with these settings it's the CPU.
> It shouldn't be unstable with these settings.
> WHEA Error 19 and nVME crashing means IF is unstable.
> 
> If you want to still look for a solution, you can try:
> 
> VDDG IOD to 1100
> VDDG CCD to 1000/1050
> SOC Voltage to 1180
> Disable PBO, should be Auto by Default
> CPU vCore to High/Turbo
> PWM to eXm Perf
> CPU OverVoltage Protection to 400mv/High



VDDG is already high but i heard stepping makes a difference for whatever reason; Separate PCIe gen for chipset and gpu i heard has been added on F31 only; either way the link affected seems to be the one for the gpu not the chipset; (since the crash only happens in games and i don't have any device though the chipset other than sata drives); I wrote the crash happens even at lower fclk (but i need to test more frequencies to be sure how it is correlates). My findings so far show that if pcie 4.0 is enabled then it decreases fclk stability. However i don't know which component is responsible since i don't have other parts to test. Still now on reddit with people that got 3000 series gpu's a lot more issues are popping up? (remember the usb dac crackling i was writing about before? very similar issues. What i didn't test is if it was indeed F11->F30a that fixed it or the Rev 1.0-Rev 1.1 i got since the other board happened to fail..but i have F11 on backup bios of this rev1.1 board..so i can test and find out) )


----------



## ManniX-ITA

St0RM53 said:


> VDDG is already high but i heard stepping makes a difference for whatever reason; Separate PCIe gen for chipset and gpu i heard has been added on F31 only; either way the link affected seems to be the one for the gpu not the chipset; (since the crash only happens in games and i don't have any device though the chipset other than sata drives); I wrote the crash happens even at lower fclk (but i need to test more frequencies to be sure how it is correlates). My findings so far show that if pcie 4.0 is enabled then it decreases fclk stability. However i don't know which component is responsible since i don't have other parts to test. Still now on reddit with people that got 3000 series gpu's a lot more issues are popping up? (remember the usb dac crackling i was writing about before? very similar issues. What i didn't test is if it was indeed F11->F30a that fixed it or the Rev 1.0-Rev 1.1 i got since the other board happened to fail..but i have F11 on backup bios of this rev1.1 board..so i can test and find out) )


Very hard to tell without comparing similar setups with same and different board.
But of course the board could be the culprit; it's the component with the highest risk factor in the chain.


----------



## Kha

ManniX-ITA said:


> Had all these issues with my 3800x at the beginning


Nope, not even a flinch for my old 3900x and X570 Pro. Couldn't reach more than 1900 IF, but everything was totally stable, no matter the Bios / Agesa version.


----------



## PeteW

PeteW said:


> Ok. Thanks for the suggestion. Can try one cable at a time as I have 2 monitors connected. But as it was working with the old card, and putting the old card back in, it is fine. And it does boot ok.


Just posting as have a solution. I upgraded the Mobo BIOS to verson F31q. Now have the one beep in post. What is more surprising (to me) is the scores in 3DMark Time Spy and Heaven had gotten a decent uplift. Can't complain about that,


----------



## PeteW

PeteW said:


> Ok. Thanks for the suggestion. Can try one cable at a time as I have 2 monitors connected. But as it was working with the old card, and putting the old card back in, it is fine. And it does boot ok.


Just posting as have a solution. I upgraded the Mobo BIOS to verson F31q. Now have the one beep in post. What is more surprising (to me) is the scores in 3DMark Time Spy and Heaven had gotten a decent uplift. Can't complain about that,


----------



## ManniX-ITA

Kha said:


> Nope, not even a flinch for my old 3900x and X570 Pro. Couldn't reach more than 1900 IF, but everything was totally stable, no matter the Bios / Agesa version.


Same here now, not a problem with the 5950x while many others are going through hell.
Was the same with Zen1, someone told me when I complained about my 3800x.
But I guess it's mostly a perception due to the sales numbers.
With Zen1 maybe 10% of CPU sales were Ryzen, now we are close to 90%.
Much more people complaining.


----------



## Kha

ManniX-ITA said:


> Same here now, not a problem with the 5950x while many others are going through hell.
> Was the same with Zen1, someone told me when I complained about my 3800x.
> But I guess it's mostly a perception due to the sales numbers.
> With Zen1 maybe 10% of CPU sales were Ryzen, now we are close to 90%.
> Much more people complaining.


Yeah you probably are right, everyone wants a Ryzen these days.


----------



## St0RM53

ManniX-ITA said:


> Very hard to tell without comparing similar setups with same and different board.
> But of course the board could be the culprit; it's the component with the highest risk factor in the chain.


Maybe, but knowing how electrical design works i don't think they (GB) would f*ck up the electrical implementation of PCIe 4.0; I'm pretty sure AMD gave them a reference design too and specific electrical requirements. Also they need to follow the specific PCIe standard. My intuition points me to the implementation on I/O die of Ryzen 3000 and the mess going on with the AGESA updates.


----------



## ManniX-ITA

St0RM53 said:


> Maybe, but knowing how electrical design works i don't think they (GB) would f*ck up the electrical implementation of PCIe 4.0; I'm pretty sure AMD gave them a reference design too and specific electrical requirements. Also they need to follow the specific PCIe standard. My intuition points me to the implementation on I/O die of Ryzen 3000 and the mess going on with the AGESA updates.


It can be, the I/O die is terrible and a bad binning indeed could cause any kind of weird issues.
But PCIe 4.0 mostly gets critical with long traces; in the chain GPU-Board-CPU it's the Board that has the longest traces, from the CPU to the GPU.
It's logically the component with the highest risk of fault.


----------



## rissie

Managed to get some B-die for cheap to test vs my GSkill DJRs... definitely faster but required more voltage for SOC and Vdimm (running 1.51v in bios for stability). On a 1.0 board. So 3800 CL14 with very fast sub-timings vs 3800cl16 with my older DJR is worth just 2+ns in AIDA. If you're less willing to tweak, I believe the DJR memory is better - almost always boots and cheaper.


----------



## stasio

Kha said:


> @stasio can you please forward to the Gigabyte bios development team our request of +500 AutoOC / Boost Override ? MSI has it from 2019, Asus implemented it too some days ago in 1401 and I hear is coming also at AsRock. It's just Gigabyte that doesn't have bigger boost override than +200.


I got Test BIOS for X570 Master with +600 AutoOC / Boost Override.
Who want to try can PM me.


----------



## Jason_Cruze

stasio said:


> I got Test BIOS for X570 Master with +600 AutoOC / Boost Override.
> Who want to try can PM me.


Willing to test on B550 AP if possible.


----------



## stasio

Jason_Cruze said:


> Willing to test on B550 AP if possible.


Master only......


----------



## dansi

does it work for zen2 or need zen3 to boost override?


----------



## matthew87

ManniX-ITA said:


> Yes, this issue and the cold boot clear cmos plus various instabilities.
> All has been reported multiple times as fixed replacing the DP cable.
> Weak shielding on the board makes them extremely sensible.
> 
> 
> 
> Had all these issues with my 3800x at the beginning


I had no issues whatsoever with my 3800x and i brought it and an Aorus Master at launch.


----------



## Kha

stasio said:


> I got Test BIOS for X570 Master with +600 AutoOC / Boost Override.
> Who want to try can PM me.


Love you !


----------



## Kha

stasio said:


> Master only......


For now, right ? Or just the Master will receive the treatment ? I ask because I need to buy a new board lol, debating between a X570 Master and a B550 Master.


----------



## stasio

Kha said:


> For now, right ? Or just the Master will receive the treatment ? I ask because I need to buy a new board lol, debating between a X570 Master and a B550 Master.


For now only test BIOS,don't know in future.


----------



## Kha

stasio said:


> For now only test BIOS,don't know in future.


Can you at least please ask for a B550 Master version too, so we can test both chipsets ?


----------



## Mullcom

stasio said:


> Master only......


Crap. ;(,,,

Send you on directly when I saw your message. 

Sorry for spamming.
Hehe.

Skickat från min SM-G973F via Tapatalk


----------



## Kha

Mullcom said:


> Crap. ;(,,,
> 
> Send you on directly when I saw your message.
> 
> Sorry for spamming.
> Hehe.
> 
> Skickat från min SM-G973F via Tapatalk


You on B550 Master, mate ? If so, can you make a mini review with your take on it ? Quite interested in it.


----------



## Jason_Cruze

Kha said:


> You on B550 Master, mate ? If so, can you make a mini review with your take on it ? Quite interested in it.


Why do you need a master? Any specific reason?


----------



## Mullcom

Kha said:


> You on B550 Master, mate ? If so, can you make a mini review with your take on it ? Quite interested in it.


No I am not.

But I am not on master x570 either.




Skickat från min SM-G973F via Tapatalk


----------



## Kha

Jason_Cruze said:


> Why do you need a master? Any specific reason?


The B550 Master has the same VRM as the X570 Extreme, you can't find better at Gigabyte. Board has nice feats too.

Truth to be told I'm trying to get my hands on a MSI B550 Unify-X, but in case I won't find it in the next 10 days or so, I'll give the B550 Master a serious try.


----------



## Frietkot Louis

Kha said:


> I don't get something. Previous generation of Ryzen didn't have these issues, not even a half of what people are novadays reporting. Instability at stock settings, devices today working ok and tomorrow they crash 10 times per hour, usb ports going nuts, what the heck is going on here ?!


Might just be a gigabyte thing. Have no issues at all on my MSI X570 tomahawk. And I'm not going to take out my 3900x from my gigabyte master to test the 5950x on it


----------



## psychomantium

stasio said:


> I got Test BIOS for X570 Master with +600 AutoOC / Boost Override.
> Who want to try can PM me.


What AGESA is on this test bios?


----------



## Jason_Cruze

Kha said:


> The B550 Master has the same VRM as the X570 Extreme, you can't find better at Gigabyte. Board has nice feats too.
> 
> Truth to be told I'm trying to get my hands on a MSI B550 Unify-X, but in case I won't find it in the next 10 days or so, I'll give the B550 Master a serious try.


The x570 chipset is only useful if you use more than one gen4 m.2 and use lots of SATA devices, otherwise you can get a B550 and enjoy all of the same perks.

If memory overclocking is a priority for you, get Unify/Master as you have suggested, do not opt for a motherboard based on VRM efficiency as a 180 dollar B550 board from most manufacturers can handle overclocking of 5950x without breaking a sweat.


----------



## stasio

psychomantium said:


> What AGESA is on this test bios?


Not 1.1.9.0


----------



## HyperC

Soooooo which oneis it


----------



## kazukun

stasio said:


> I got Test BIOS for X570 Master with +600 AutoOC / Boost Override.
> Who want to try can PM me.


I would like to try the BIOS of the X570 AORUS XTREME.


----------



## Kha

Jason_Cruze said:


> If memory overclocking is a priority for you, get Unify/Master as you have suggested,


It is, thanks.


----------



## stasio

kazukun said:


> I would like to try the BIOS of the X570 AORUS XTREME.


Send.
Others, please notify me......I can't go reading post by posts.......


----------



## Kha

@stasio B550 Master please ? Can you send ?


----------



## St0RM53

ManniX-ITA said:


> Sorry but you are being extremely stubborn and rude, try to apply some netiquette here.
> You don't listen and are shouting and ranting like hell, wasting our time. Ranting once is fine, pages of ranting is not.
> I've already told you I had the same experience with my 3800x and I got lucky with the 5950x. But you don't listen.
> 
> No one said this is normal of course.
> Auto should work. But it's not.
> If you want to find a solution listen to the advice you get without shouting NO AMD MUST GIVE ME THIS MAGIC VOLTAGES SHEEEET.
> Otherwise yes, the only answer you'll get here is please go back to Intel and save us from this nightmare


I want the MAGIK VOLTA ****T too 🤣🤣🤣



ManniX-ITA said:


> Never had the issue. Well, I had it once recently
> I think that 99% of the times is related to the DisplayPort cable issue.
> 
> Since I'm doing Home Office my desk got a mess... I decided to clean it up and re-organize it a few days ago.
> Decided to also add as a 2nd monitor the previous ASUS VG248 monitor.
> But I couldn't find the DP cable from the new one; I probably left it in the box that I moved in the basement.
> Ravaging around I found an old Belkin DP cable I was using before I bought the Club3D certified.
> I thought let's just check if the monitor is still working then I'll go pick up the good one.
> Stupid mistake of course, by the time I finished setting up everything I forgot about it.
> One hour of BSOD, crashes, weird memory errors... was testing the B-die kit just before swapping the Master to Unify-X.
> Then it struggled to boot, BIOS profile reset. Finally remembered about the cable. Disconnected it and fine, no more issues.
> 
> Note that I bought the Club3D cable in 2018, mostly cause the Belkin was too short.
> I did use it with the ASRock Z87 Extreme4 for a long time without having any issues.


OMG, the DP cable Pin 20 problem..so many people don't know about this 🤔🤔 Here's some info:








Avoid graphics card damage - The DisplayPort Pin 20 Issue Explained - Cable Chick Blog


Incorrectly made DisplayPort cables can cause boot issues on PCs. Find out why this was ever a problem and how correctly manufactured cables aren't affected.




www.cablechick.com.au






The DisplayPort Pin 20 Problem



Btw last night i got a single crash only with gen 3; interestingly i've noticed the 5700xt runs 45W less with same utilization, same boost, and 15oC lower temp...what's even the point of running it in pcie gen 4 i don't know. However i've noticed i got a WHEA cache hierarchy error i didn't got before. Somehow i have some dumps of it from a few months ago but nothing recently; using the debugger it shows AuthenticAMD.sys is to blame.. yeah back to testing bios settings...btw a lot of people have this issue:

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/AMDHelp/comments/hhn8wl


----------



## Jason_Cruze

Kha said:


> It is, thanks.


Then B550 it is


----------



## Kha

St0RM53 said:


> OMG, the DP cable Pin 20 problem..so many people don't know about this 🤔🤔 Here's some info:


I heard about this Pin 20 issue, but didn't know was related. Happen to know how we can check if a cable has the issue or not ?

Mine came with a Sapphire Radeon 6950 Toxic, think in 2010 or so. Pretty thick, has the DP logo on it and the cord is inscribed with this:

_DisplayPort Cable E119932 RU AWM STYLE 20276 80º 30V VW-1_


----------



## Dyngsur

I really don't get it, the F31K bios works with 3800/1900 with my ram but almost all other bios wont let me boot with those settings, cant go higher than 3733/1866.
Someone have any idea why?
Very strange in my opinion, I dont even touch the timings and none of the bios except F31K let me boot. With F31K I can use very low timings with no problem etc.


----------



## LionAlonso

Dyngsur said:


> I really don't get it, the F31K bios works with 3800/1900 with my ram but almost all other bios wont let me boot with those settings, cant go higher than 3733/1866.
> Someone have any idea why?
> Very strange in my opinion, I dont even touch the timings and none of the bios except F31K let me boot. With F31K I can use very low timings with no problem etc.


What for new Agesa, And in case it doesnt work, just stay F31k if its stable for you, f31k already have CO so....


----------



## Dyngsur

LionAlonso said:


> What for new Agesa, And in case it doesnt work, just stay F31k if its stable for you, f31k already have CO so....


Yeah I guess I have to, but strange imo that the other wont work even if they are updated.
I thought they improve their bios and not making them worse, I really feel I should picked another brand than Gigabyte when it is like it is with their bios =(


----------



## Dyngsur

stasio said:


> Send.
> Others, please notify me......I can't go reading post by posts.......


I have send a request of testing new bios for master, I pm you!


----------



## rjong

ManniX-ITA said:


> Honestly, I would RMA this 5900x...
> If you got an improvement with these settings it's the CPU.
> It shouldn't be unstable with these settings.
> WHEA Error 19 and nVME crashing means IF is unstable.
> 
> If you want to still look for a solution, you can try:
> 
> VDDG IOD to 1100
> VDDG CCD to 1000/1050
> SOC Voltage to 1180
> Disable PBO, should be Auto by Default
> CPU vCore to High/Turbo
> PWM to eXm Perf
> CPU OverVoltage Protection to 400mv/High


Could it also be the motherboard thats being faulty?
Before i had this 5900x, i used a 5600x in the same system setup and i couldn't run 1800 FCLK with that proc. Same things happend like the nVME drive being disconnected and WHEA errors in the systemlog. I had to turn down the FCLK to 3733 to make the system stable. Think i was running bios F31e back then.

but on the other hand.. now the system aint stable with all the default settings and the ones you gave me. 
so bad motherboard or 2 times bad luck with the processor?


----------



## Dyngsur

rjong said:


> Could it also be the motherboard thats being faulty?
> Before i had this 5900x, i used a 5600x in the same system setup and i couldn't run 1800 FCLK with that proc. Same things happend like the nVME drive being disconnected and WHEA errors in the systemlog. I had to turn down the FCLK to 3733 to make the system stable. Think i was running bios F31e back then.
> 
> but on the other hand.. now the system aint stable with all the default settings and the ones you gave me.
> so bad motherboard or 2 times bad luck with the processor?


Have the motherboard worked with another cpu before than it could be broke now or bad luck with cpu * 2.
But try bios F31K, all other versions have been bad for me.


----------



## rjong

Dyngsur said:


> Have the motherboard worked with another cpu before than it could be broke now or bad luck with cpu * 2.
> But try bios F31K, all other versions have been bad for me.


tried bios: F30, F31e, F31k, F31o, F31q
every time the same crashes..


----------



## MikeS3000

I was quick to blame my new 5900x for idle reboots on my Aorus Pro Wifi. I was running RAM at 3800/1900 and messing with curve optimizer. Turns out it was the fault of too aggressive of a curve. I could game for hours and then coming out of the game and opening a browser or RGB Fusion I would blue screen crash and it was repeatable. I'm 20+ hour uptime with -5 curve on all cores just to test and +0 mhz on auto oc. I really wish there was a way to tell which core or cores was responsible for the crashes. I spent hours this weekend testing each individual core setting affinity and running OCCT small, SSE until I got errors to find a stable curve value per core. Great test to find the limit while loading the core but not so good to test the curve at low workloads which has led to most of my instability.


----------



## St0RM53

Kha said:


> I heard about this Pin 20 issue, but didn't know was related. Happen to know how we can check if a cable has the issue or not ?
> 
> Mine came with a Sapphire Radeon 6950 Toxic, think in 2010 or so. Pretty thick, has the DP logo on it and the cord is inscribed with this:
> 
> *DisplayPort Cable E119932 RU AWM STYLE 20276 80º 30V VW-1*



easy to check with a multimeter


----------



## Dyngsur

rjong said:


> tried bios: F30, F31e, F31k, F31o, F31q
> every time the same crashes..


strange, Gigabyte do have issues with their bios as it is now, at least when oc ram, cpu etc!


----------



## rjong

Dyngsur said:


> strange, Gigabyte do have issues with their bios as it is now, at least when oc ram, cpu etc!


I know there are some stability issue's but the system should be stable when running on defaults without OC. 
I will contact the shop and try to replace my cpu first.


----------



## Kha

St0RM53 said:


> easy to check with a multimeter


Could do that, can you please show me what pins I need to measure ?


----------



## 0ldn3rd

rjong said:


> I know there are some stability issue's but the system should be stable when running on defaults without OC.
> I will contact the shop and try to replace my cpu first.


i had similar issues.... X570 AORUS ULTRA with 3700X no problems... with 5900X trouble, Reboots, WHEA Errors .. i only run the PC with Stocksettings... execpt RAM... XMP is active, but i have the same issues even with XMP off and RAM in JEDEC Setting 2133Mhz... (Same RAM was running with 3700X on 3600Cl14 11000% Karrhu test....)
My exchange CPU will arrive tomorrow... so i will check whats different or maybe the new one will work out of the box...


----------



## St0RM53

Kha said:


> Could do that, can you please show me what pins I need to measure ?


Well technically you should check and find:
1) Pin 20 to Pin 20 on the other side of the cable should not be connected/shorted
2) If Pin 20 to Pin 20 on the other side of the cable are connected then connect the cable to your gpu running and measure voltage across the ground (the exposed metal of the connector should be ground); remove and connect to powered on monitor and measure the same thing. Only one of the 2 should show voltage (3.3V in this case), preferably only from the GPU.

So you could say there are no bad cables just bad implementations of good intentions


----------



## Mullcom

About Display Port it's common user failing to putt in the cable correct. Include me in this.

I did have hard time to get my big screen working correctly. It get issues like didn't wake up on sleep. 

Found it was need to put it in 1mm more after mush investigation..

Grafic card was needed to move more to right to get display port get in 1mm

Skickat från min SM-G973F via Tapatalk


----------



## KW0225

Has anyone had issues populating all three M.2 slots on the X570 Master?

Upon first install of my third drive it was neither recognized by Windows or BIOS. I uninstalled it and initialized it in an external enclosure, reinstalled it, and now only a handful of the USB ports on the rear of my PC are working. USB C does not. Front panel USB don't work either. 

Did I overload the chipset and steal the PCIe lanes from the front panel usb? Seems ridiculous. 

Sent from my HD1925 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mullcom

KW0225 said:


> Has anyone had issues populating all three M.2 slots on the X570 Master?
> 
> Upon first install of my third drive it was neither recognized by Windows or BIOS. I uninstalled it and initialized it in an external enclosure, reinstalled it, and now only a handful of the USB ports on the rear of my PC are working. USB C does not. Front panel USB don't work either.
> 
> Did I overload the chipset and steal the PCIe lanes from the front panel usb? Seems ridiculous.
> 
> Sent from my HD1925 using Tapatalk


I think this can be awnserd in the manual.

Skickat från min SM-G973F via Tapatalk


----------



## KW0225

Mullcom said:


> I think this can be awnserd in the manual.


I'm not seeing any clear guidelines in the manual, but oddly enough everything seems to be working again. Lol

It does appear that 4 of the USB 3.1 Gen 1/2 ports are tied directly to the CPU and the rest are through the chipset, including front panel. I have been having issues with HDD/SSDs connected via SATA and I am wondering if the chipset on my board is faulty and I may need a warranty replacement.


----------



## ghiga_andrei

I upgraded from a 3700x to a 5900x last week. My 3700x was running stable with PBO+200Mhz, XMP and -0.075V voltage offset for the last 4 months now on my Aorus Elite x570. The 5900x had multiple problems. First, it was stable with PBO disabled, but with PBO on it crashed with WHEA. XMP on or off did not make any difference. Second, playing with the curve optimizer resulted in WHEA errors also. Any negative value on the CO would crash it on Chrome, Youtube, not benchmarks. Values between -1 and -5 would crash within several hours of use, while values between -6 and -10 would crash within minutes. That is with PBO disabled.

But the third and biggest problem was temperature difference between CCDs. CCD1 was running 92dgrC in any benchmark while CCD2 never got past 75dgrC. I have a dual tower cooler with good fans and I use Kryonaut paste in an uniform thin layer spread. Was not my first CPU mount. First I thought it's a bad IHS but then I looked at the power consumption reported by HWInfo and guess what: CCD1 cores were consuming 15W each while the CCD2 cores were consuming 10W each at the same time and load (Cinebench MC tests).

For me this was clear it's bad silicon.

I returned it and bought another 5900x from a different store. Installed it in the exact same system with the exact cooler and paste and results are better. The temperatures and power consumption between CCDs is similar, now with CCD2 running a little hotter than CCD1, but the difference is now like 80dgr and 83dgr. I never see more than 3dgr between them in full load. PBO is also stable on the 2nd 5900x, but to a degree. PBO auto is stable, PBO+50MHz is stable, but PBO+75MHz and more crashes with WHEA. Also, any negative value on the Curve Optimized still crashes with WHEA. No problem with XMP.

To me it is obvious the chips are binned to the absolute limit. And I don't think the problem is the IO die, it's the chiplets themselves (at least in the case of my 1st 5900x).

I will keep the 2nd 5900x even though I think it is still not very good silicon, but at least I know I can have much worse.

*AMD managed to take away all the joy and satisfaction from buying this rather expensive and marketed as one of the best CPUs out there. I got only stress and anguish from this whole experience.*


----------



## Mullcom

KW0225 said:


> I'm not seeing any clear guidelines in the manual, but oddly enough everything seems to be working again. Lol
> 
> It does appear that 4 of the USB 3.1 Gen 1/2 ports are tied directly to the CPU and the rest are through the chipset, including front panel. I have been having issues with HDD/SSDs connected via SATA and I am wondering if the chipset on my board is faulty and I may need a warranty replacement.


Okej.

Good question. But it can be a lot of things. If all working now then it's not direct failure. 

Direct failure is more easy to dealing with then hiccup. 

1. Check cabling so it's no loose cable.
2. Check multi usb port and do some movement of sharefiles.
3. If it happens again. Try to gather as much information as possible. 

Three thing a use in my work is Time and Impact,Event.

This aspects is more important to finding a issue. 






Skickat från min SM-G973F via Tapatalk


----------



## Kha

ghiga_andrei said:


> I upgraded from a 3700x to a 5900x last week. My 3700x was running stable with PBO+200Mhz, XMP and -0.075V voltage offset for the last 4 months now on my Aorus Elite x570. The 5900x had multiple problems. First, it was stable with PBO disabled, but with PBO on it crashed with WHEA. XMP on or off did not make any difference. Second, playing with the curve optimizer resulted in WHEA errors also. Any negative value on the CO would crash it on Chrome, Youtube, not benchmarks. Values between -1 and -5 would crash within several hours of use, while values between -6 and -10 would crash within minutes. That is with PBO disabled.
> 
> But the third and biggest problem was temperature difference between CCDs. CCD1 was running 92dgrC in any benchmark while CCD2 never got past 75dgrC. I have a dual tower cooler with good fans and I use Kryonaut paste in an uniform thin layer spread. Was not my first CPU mount. First I thought it's a bad IHS but then I looked at the power consumption reported by HWInfo and guess what: CCD1 cores were consuming 15W each while the CCD2 cores were consuming 10W each at the same time and load (Cinebench MC tests).
> 
> For me this was clear it's bad silicon.
> 
> I returned it and bought another 5900x from a different store. Installed it in the exact same system with the exact cooler and paste and results are better. The temperatures and power consumption between CCDs is similar, now with CCD2 running a little hotter than CCD1, but the difference is now like 80dgr and 83dgr. I never see more than 3dgr between them in full load. PBO is also stable on the 2nd 5900x, but to a degree. PBO auto is stable, PBO+50MHz is stable, but PBO+75MHz and more crashes with WHEA. Also, any negative value on the Curve Optimized still crashes with WHEA. No problem with XMP.
> 
> To me it is obvious the chips are binned to the absolute limit. And I don't think the problem is the IO die, it's the chiplets themselves (at least in the case of my 1st 5900x).
> 
> I will keep the 2nd 5900x even though I think it is still not very good silicon, but at least I know I can have much worse.
> 
> *AMD managed to take away all the joy and satisfaction from buying this rather expensive and marketed as one of the best CPUs out there. I got only stress and anguish from this whole experience.*


Quite an experience. Where from you got the cpus btw ?


----------



## ghiga_andrei

Kha said:


> Quite an experience. Where from you got the cpus btw ?


Both shops from Romania, first one from Flax and second one from Vexio. The 2nd one has higher serial number but I don't know which letters are the lot numbers.


----------



## Kha

ghiga_andrei said:


> Both shops from Romania, first one from Flax and second one from Vexio. The 2nd one has higher serial number but I don't know which letters are the lot numbers.


Mine is Emag, but didn't test it yet, board will arrive in 2 days from now. Hopefully will be a decent sample.


----------



## Mullcom

@Kha Gigabyte B550M Aorus Pro Review: Reasonably Priced, Capable Micro ATX

Skickat från min SM-G973F via Tapatalk


----------



## ghiga_andrei

Kha said:


> Mine is Emag, but didn't test it yet, board will arrive in 2 days from now. Hopefully will be a decent sample.


We should compare SNs after you test it and decide if it's good or not.


----------



## Xaris

ghiga_andrei said:


> I upgraded from a 3700x to a 5900x last week. My 3700x was running stable with PBO+200Mhz, XMP and -0.075V voltage offset for the last 4 months now on my Aorus Elite x570. The 5900x had multiple problems. First, it was stable with PBO disabled, but with PBO on it crashed with WHEA. XMP on or off did not make any difference. Second, playing with the curve optimizer resulted in WHEA errors also. Any negative value on the CO would crash it on Chrome, Youtube, not benchmarks. Values between -1 and -5 would crash within several hours of use, while values between -6 and -10 would crash within minutes. That is with PBO disabled.
> 
> But the third and biggest problem was temperature difference between CCDs. CCD1 was running 92dgrC in any benchmark while CCD2 never got past 75dgrC. I have a dual tower cooler with good fans and I use Kryonaut paste in an uniform thin layer spread. Was not my first CPU mount. First I thought it's a bad IHS but then I looked at the power consumption reported by HWInfo and guess what: CCD1 cores were consuming 15W each while the CCD2 cores were consuming 10W each at the same time and load (Cinebench MC tests).
> 
> For me this was clear it's bad silicon.
> 
> I returned it and bought another 5900x from a different store. Installed it in the exact same system with the exact cooler and paste and results are better. The temperatures and power consumption between CCDs is similar, now with CCD2 running a little hotter than CCD1, but the difference is now like 80dgr and 83dgr. I never see more than 3dgr between them in full load. PBO is also stable on the 2nd 5900x, but to a degree. PBO auto is stable, PBO+50MHz is stable, but PBO+75MHz and more crashes with WHEA. Also, any negative value on the Curve Optimized still crashes with WHEA. No problem with XMP.
> 
> To me it is obvious the chips are binned to the absolute limit. And I don't think the problem is the IO die, it's the chiplets themselves (at least in the case of my 1st 5900x).
> 
> I will keep the 2nd 5900x even though I think it is still not very good silicon, but at least I know I can have much worse.
> 
> *AMD managed to take away all the joy and satisfaction from buying this rather expensive and marketed as one of the best CPUs out there. I got only stress and anguish from this whole experience.*


Good to know. Honestly from what I'm seeing it sounds like the 5900x series may just have a lot of faulty production/horrible binning going on. A bunch of people have came in with problems (i.e. that one guy super frustrated that AMD wouldn't give him the answer) and it seems like he also had a bunk chip. Would probably explain why a lot of people are having problems and other people are not. Could be the very good ones are mostly being sold as 5950x.

My 5600x has been rock-solid and OC's extremely well, and it seems like everyone with a 5600x hasn't had a problem. I don't know about the 5800x but I haven't heard much problems with them either. It could be these 2 CCX chips, in particular the 5900x, are just really not well QC'd or binned.

Although I would personally RMA and return the second 5900x. Seems like a waste of money to hold onto a bad chip.


----------



## St0RM53

Remember the PCIe 4.0 and USB issues i had tested over months ago. We finally have some (partial) closure today as i did the final tests. Short answer AGESA V2 1.0.8.1 and after fixes it and REV 1.0 to 1.1 makes no difference to the issue. Full details here:


__
https://www.reddit.com/r/Amd/comments/km1y58

@stasio I started testing the bios you've sent me; so far so good but i have things to report and more things to test. I'm i free to post the publicly here or let you know over PM only?


----------



## Yuke

Love the F31q BIOS for Zen2. It continues to amaze me and makes the transition time to Warhol bearable.

Was able to drop VRAM voltage by 0.013V and undervolting performs fine again. Hopefully the "full release" wont mess things up for me.


----------



## stasio

St0RM53 said:


> @stasio I started testing the bios you've sent me; so far so good but i have things to report and more things to test. I'm i free to post the publicly here or let you know over PM only?


Post here, no problem.


----------



## scaramonga

F31q?


----------



## Kha

Mullcom said:


> @Kha Gigabyte B550M Aorus Pro Review: Reasonably Priced, Capable Micro ATX
> 
> Skickat från min SM-G973F via Tapatalk


Yeah, I know the board, but I already ordered the B550 Master, which should arrive soonTM. Thanks though.



ghiga_andrei said:


> We should compare SNs after you test it and decide if it's good or not.


We'll definitely do that.


----------



## Mullcom

Have anyone test PBO on +600mhz ?

Are it working? Do it boost more then 200?

Skickat från min SM-G973F via Tapatalk


----------



## ryouiki

St0RM53 said:


> Remember the PCIe 4.0 and USB issues i had tested over months ago. We finally have some (partial) closure today as i did the final tests. Short answer AGESA V2 1.0.8.1 and after fixes it and REV 1.0 to 1.1 makes no difference to the issue. Full details here:


Did you finish testing without the 5700XT? Your post isn't entirely clear to me....

I have suspicions that the 5700XT is the underlying cause here/perhaps there is a major hardware defect in these cards.


----------



## St0RM53

ryouiki said:


> Did you finish testing without the 5700XT? Your post isn't entirely clear to me....
> 
> I have suspicions that the 5700XT is the underlying cause here/perhaps there is a major hardware defect in these cards.


Yes final testing is with the 5700XT. The RTX2080 was borrowed at the time to test GPU @ Gen 3 with X570 chipset @ Gen 4 as there was no option to set separate beforehand.


----------



## Jason_Cruze

Mullcom said:


> Have anyone test PBO on +600mhz ?
> 
> Are it working? Do it boost more then 200?
> 
> Skickat från min SM-G973F via Tapatalk


I think the difference will be significant only on lower end cpu. So there aren't many users with x570 master using 5600x. So we have to wait unless it is available for larger audience.


----------



## Mullcom

Jason_Cruze said:


> I think the difference will be significant only on lower end cpu. So there aren't many users with x570 master using 5600x. So we have to wait unless it is available for larger audience.


Hope someone with master can make a test between 200 and 600. 
Should be interesting to test it my self 
My temp is still okej for more boost. With 3600x. 

Skickat från min SM-G973F via Tapatalk


----------



## Kha

Jason_Cruze said:


> I think the difference will be significant only on lower end cpu. So there aren't many users with x570 master using 5600x. So we have to wait unless it is available for larger audience.


Works with 5800x too, since it caps at 5.05 ghz with +200 and a good sample is capable to go higher than that (demonstrated by Gerardfraser on this forum with his MSI board and 5800x - reached 5.2ghz boosts).


----------



## Kha

@stasio any update on a B550 Master +600 bios ? I can test it if you give it to me.


----------



## psychomantium

Jason_Cruze said:


> I think the difference will be significant only on lower end cpu. So there aren't many users with x570 master using 5600x. So we have to wait unless it is available for larger audience.


I did test a +600mhz on PBO on test BIOS on my Aorus Master, it did boost my multicore to about the same levels as with old PBO 200mhz, but my single core boost seemed to be a bit higher with these settings and a negative all core CO -25. One core boosted to about 5125mhz.


----------



## dosenfisch

I've switched from bios F31 (the version without a letter) to stasios test bios T40e. According to the reported version within CPU-Z, it uses AGESA 1.1.8. My 5950x still hits a wall with a FCLK >= 1900 MHz, while 1866 MHz runs fine with SoC Voltage set to real 1.12-1.125V. HWiNFO is reporting that the AutoOC limit of 600 MHz is applied correctly, but as with bios F31 AutoOC actually makes no difference whatsoever. Multicore load is still temperature limited with aircooling (Nocua NH-D15) as expected, but even under single core load, the cpu hits exactly the same frequency (peak at 5025 MHz with SuperPi, 5000 MHz with CB20). The only real difference I found was within the Curve Optimizer. With F31, the two best cores where running with -12, the rest of CCD 0 with -20 and the whole CCD1 with -15. Now I have to run the best two cores at -10 and the rest of CCD0 with -15. With the old settings on T40e, I've got a slight performance uplift with CB20 and CB23, but it was not stable anymore. The new settings are performance wise on spot with my initial results of F31. Therefore, the max stable performance has not changed. 

relevant bios settings: 
-LLC vcore = standard, LLC soc = low
-VDDP 900 mv, VDDG CCD = 750 mv, VDDG IOD = 950 mv
-PBO: PPT 230 W, TDC 215 A, EDC 160 A (best compromise between SC and MC perfomance), Scalar 1x, thermal limit 83 °C (actually faster then 90 °C)


----------



## LionAlonso

psychomantium said:


> I did test a +600mhz on PBO on test BIOS on my Aorus Master, it did boost my multicore to about the same levels as with old PBO 200mhz, but my single core boost seemed to be a bit higher with these settings and a negative all core CO -25. One core boosted to about 5125mhz.
> 
> View attachment 2471589


Wit that single score you are clock stretching so its useless to have the 600mhz PBO boost.


----------



## St0RM53

stasio said:


> Post here, no problem.


Ok so far i only had a few hours testing T40e so i'll tell you my observations:

- Qflash update from F11 in the secondary bios to it worked just fine

- CSM should be disabled by default in my opinion. This is due to AMD SAM requiring CSM off meaning any new system build should have W10 installed with CSM off. If someone wants to boot old OS with MBR should know how to disable CSM themselves.

- Bios performance/responsiveness with CSM off seemed good like the same as CSM on, unlike older bios versions where CSM off = laggy mouse/screens

- Most functions inside bios seem to work fine so far, aka didn't find anything broken yet but i still have lots of things to test.

- Previous settings for 1900mhz FCLK 1:1:1 with tight manual timings worked fine. I let the bios set VDDG (1.05V) and VDDP default voltages; lowered SOC voltage as there is no reason for 1.2V, but default but it's ok to keep. However VDDP voltage default might be too high to be safe?? (1.1V) I'm assuming AMD told you the safe voltages..

- I am running latest chipset drivers that were released like 3 months ago (maybe there is newer now but i didn't check yet or newer internal ones) with the AMD high performance plan. There is significant change in idle and low load performance. Much lower clocks and power consumption. Note i have PBO active and if i remember well this is what caused the higher power consumption at low load. Settings are EXACTLY the same from F31a i've been using before. The change seems to be specific on voltage control. Before it would go to 1.5V even at low load even though it was not needed to finish the small task. This is the source of the increased power consumption was there before. Maybe single thread performance is affected too but i have not tested yet.

- CB20 multi-score is 50 points lower than F30a. I have a feeling this is due to a change in PBO operation for the settings i use. 9299 for reference back to back 2 tests with same exact score. 999EDC/TDC/PTC, 5x scalar (not the ideal settings; i have to test the other methods too; Buildzoid method, EDC BUG method)

- Resize bar works with Navi 1 (5700XT) and Zen 2 (3950X) successfully but i don't know if it yields any increased performance. Large memory pool is shown in resources meaning it's successfully working (but probably the gpu driver doesn't take advantage yet)

- I've played a little Cyberpunk with re-size bar enabled and 0 crashes, but this maybe due to a small change i made and i think was the source of my previous issues; i need to test it on F30a to see if it affects or not before i say anything conclusive.


----------



## ghiga_andrei

Xaris said:


> Good to know. Honestly from what I'm seeing it sounds like the 5900x series may just have a lot of faulty production/horrible binning going on. A bunch of people have came in with problems (i.e. that one guy super frustrated that AMD wouldn't give him the answer) and it seems like he also had a bunk chip. Would probably explain why a lot of people are having problems and other people are not. Could be the very good ones are mostly being sold as 5950x.
> 
> My 5600x has been rock-solid and OC's extremely well, and it seems like everyone with a 5600x hasn't had a problem. I don't know about the 5800x but I haven't heard much problems with them either. It could be these 2 CCX chips, in particular the 5900x, are just really not well QC'd or binned.
> 
> Although I would personally RMA and return the second 5900x. Seems like a waste of money to hold onto a bad chip.


There are plenty on reddit that complain also about the 5950x reporting similar problems... I guess it's just that 5900x has greater sales numbers than 5950x or 5800x that it seems it has more issues than the rest... 

Instead of returning the second 5900x I will keep it until the AGESA and BIOS releases stabilize and see then. If it's still worse than what others are reporting I will directly RMA at AMD. It seems this is the best way to get a good chip. I made the mistake of selling the 3700x when I ordered the first 5900x and so I cannot return and wait for later batches.


----------



## ManniX-ITA

KW0225 said:


> I'm not seeing any clear guidelines in the manual, but oddly enough everything seems to be working again. Lol
> 
> It does appear that 4 of the USB 3.1 Gen 1/2 ports are tied directly to the CPU and the rest are through the chipset, including front panel. I have been having issues with HDD/SSDs connected via SATA and I am wondering if the chipset on my board is faulty and I may need a warranty replacement.


It's probably the VSOC and/or VDDG IOD too low, bump them a little bit



psychomantium said:


> I did test a +600mhz on PBO on test BIOS on my Aorus Master, it did boost my multicore to about the same levels as with old PBO 200mhz, but my single core boost seemed to be a bit higher with these settings and a negative all core CO -25. One core boosted to about 5125mhz.
> 
> View attachment 2471589


You should test with CPU-z.

Keep HWInfo open to record the effective clock.
In the sensors options you need to set the pooling period to 500ms.

Run CPU-z and set in Bench the Threads to 1.
Open the Task Manager go to details, find cpu-z executable and click on set affinity.
Select one thread on the core you want to test (you should check at least the best cores, core 0 and a couple of the not good ones in 1st and 2nd CCD).

Now leave the Set Affinity window there and start the bench.
The bench will run the MT on 1 thread, the affinity is reset at start so it'll be the best core auto selected.
While it's running the MT at around 5 seconds from start click OK on the Set Affinity window.
The bench will start running on the core you selected.

These were some results from the Master:

Best cores (1,4) -20
All Others -35

CoreNumber PerfClock EffClock Score

0 5025 4973 685.2
1 5000 5015 687.8
2 5000 4940 680.8
3 5000 4946 681.7
4 5075 5007 686.5
5 5000 4892 674.3
6 5050 4976 686.8
7 5000 4905 676.7
8 4925 4837 667.0
9 4850 4844 667.9
10 4825 4788 660.4
11 4900 4809 662.8
12 4900 4862 671.5
13 4825 4771 657.9
14 4825 4791 660.9
15 4850 4760 655.7

You need to record the score.
These are other settings which were performing worse in general:

1 5150 5107 686.8

Core 1 boosted to 5107 MHz but score lower than the above running at 5015 MHz, clock stretching.


----------



## psychomantium

ManniX-ITA said:


> It's probably the VSOC and/or VDDG IOD too low, bump them a little bit
> 
> 
> 
> You should test with CPU-z.
> 
> Keep HWInfo open to record the effective clock.
> In the sensors options you need to set the pooling period to 500ms.
> 
> Run CPU-z and set in Bench the Threads to 1.
> Open the Task Manager go to details, find cpu-z executable and click on set affinity.
> Select one thread on the core you want to test (you should check at least the best cores, core 0 and a couple of the not good ones in 1st and 2nd CCD).
> 
> Now leave the Set Affinity window there and start the bench.
> The bench will run the MT on 1 thread, the affinity is reset at start so it'll be the best core auto selected.
> While it's running the MT at around 5 seconds from start click OK on the Set Affinity window.
> The bench will start running on the core you selected.
> 
> These were some results from the Master:
> 
> Best cores (1,4) -20
> All Others -35
> 
> CoreNumber PerfClock EffClock Score
> 
> 0 5025 4973 685.2
> 1 5000 5015 687.8
> 2 5000 4940 680.8
> 3 5000 4946 681.7
> 4 5075 5007 686.5
> 5 5000 4892 674.3
> 6 5050 4976 686.8
> 7 5000 4905 676.7
> 8 4925 4837 667.0
> 9 4850 4844 667.9
> 10 4825 4788 660.4
> 11 4900 4809 662.8
> 12 4900 4862 671.5
> 13 4825 4771 657.9
> 14 4825 4791 660.9
> 15 4850 4760 655.7
> 
> You need to record the score.
> These are other settings which were performing worse in general:
> 
> 1 5150 5107 686.8
> 
> Core 1 boosted to 5107 MHz but score lower than the above running at 5015 MHz, clock stretching.


Already tested a best cores -20 and all others -30 and it crashed during a CB20 run single thread so I stopped.

I might test again with Cpu-z but right now I think I'll just wait for the next AGESA tbh.


----------



## ghiga_andrei

I wonder what would AMD say if we mentioned PBO instability / weak results as a reason for RMA since their official position is that PBO voids the warranty... Technically they should refuse the RMA and also maybe permanently invalidate the warranty on that chip ?


----------



## Yuke

Gigabyte knocked it out of the park with F31q.










3800Mhz/CL16 - cant remember ever being on a faster BIOS in regard of RAM latency. My second best score with different BIOS was 62.4ns (8 out of 10 times even only 62.5ns)


----------



## PJVol

Mullcom said:


> Have anyone test PBO on +600mhz ?
> 
> Are it working? Do it boost more then 200?


Trying to tune my 5600X with PBO Curve I stopped testing at +400 Boost Override, I just see no multicore performance increase starting from 375. In my case it is somehow limited by locked 110W PPT, whatever I set it to in PBO menu (temps are still far from the limits at that time). Single threaded performance, on the other hand, increased a bit, but at the same time I had to lower offset value (absolute) for the weaker cores to prevent them from crash, and thus decreasing allcore boost. So as long as PPT limited, it makes a little sense to go beyond 350-375.


----------



## Mullcom

PJVol said:


> Trying to tune my 5600X with PBO Curve I stopped testing at +400 Boost Override, I just see no multicore performance increase starting from 375. In my case it is somehow limited by locked 110W PPT, whatever I set it to in PBO menu (temps are still far from the limits at that time). Single threaded performance, on the other hand, increased a bit, but at the same time I had to lower offset value (absolute) for the weaker cores to prevent them from crash, and thus decreasing allcore boost. So as long as PPT limited, it makes a little sense to go beyond 350-375.


Did you test it with EDC =1 bug or regualer settings?

Skickat från min SM-G973F via Tapatalk


----------



## PJVol

EDC 1 bug?  No. As if it wasn't buggy enough already...

@ManniX-ITA
I found CB R20 1T suits better for that, since you can test 6 to 8 cores in one run, just switching affinity.


----------



## Kha

PJVol said:


> Trying to tune my 5600X with PBO Curve I stopped testing at +400 Boost Override, I just see no multicore performance increase starting from 375. In my case it is somehow limited by locked 110W PPT, whatever I set it to in PBO menu (temps are still far from the limits at that time). Single threaded performance, on the other hand, increased a bit, but at the same time I had to lower offset value (absolute) for the weaker cores to prevent them from crash, and thus decreasing allcore boost. So as long as PPT limited, it makes a little sense to go beyond 350-375.


Well, 375 is already 175 more than the old +200 default. Not bad.


----------



## 0ldn3rd

Today i got the RMA exchange CPU (5900X) and it's running out of the box instead of the "old" one...!
I only cleared CMOS by removing battery once more. Then changed CPU. Put in battery again. Starting an load "optimized default settings & XMP" and since that, there was no more bluescreen or reboot until now. Checking the pc now for about 2-3 hours, all the critical things crashing with old cpu are now running without any trouble!
There was no need to adjust voltages or so... !
But, it's clear, to be 100%sure i will keep an eye on the pc the next days and i will not adjust something in BIOS. It had to run at default settings and if this will be reliable in the next days... we can talk about SAM, MemOC and so on...


----------



## ghiga_andrei

0ldn3rd said:


> Today i got the RMA exchange CPU (5900X) and it's running out of the box instead of the "old" one...!
> I only cleared CMOS by removing battery once more. Then changed CPU. Put in battery again. Starting an load "optimized default settings & XMP" and since that, there was no more bluescreen or reboot until now. Checking the pc now for about 2-3 hours, all the critical things crashing with old cpu are now running without any trouble!
> There was no need to adjust voltages or so... !
> But, it's clear, to be 100%sure i will keep an eye on the pc the next days and i will not adjust something in BIOS. It had to run at default settings and if this will be reliable in the next days... we can talk about SAM, MemOC and so on...


We should just all RMA our chips it seems and get good silicon. AMD clearly keeps some good binned chips for RMAs.


----------



## 0ldn3rd

@ghiga_andrei i agree with you in the point, that you/we should all RMA the CPUs if they won't run with actual BIOS at default settings...
But i bought my CPU from a retailer here in germany, not directly from AMD, the retailer sent me immediately a exchange CPU before i sent the old one back! That was a really good support! i heared about AMD wants back the "buggy" CPU first and then decides to send a new one... (i heared so, and i'm not sure!)

Meanwhile i also heared from guys who had to RMA twice ore three times until the CPU runs at default settings. An thats the reason why i say: RMA ur CPUs if they don't run reliable on stock-settings with actual BIOS! It seems that AMD was going to far this time... maybe a lot of CPUs are buggy from the beginning... maybe theyre too late with a reliable AGESA... i dont know! But i don't want to eat this soup out for AMD! i paid for a usable CPU and i want to get a usable CPU! Don't know who forgot to do his homework, and i even don't care who is "guilty" AMD can discuss those things with Boardpartners and retailers when they get tons of CPUs back!


----------



## ghiga_andrei

could you please test if PBO+200MHz is also stable without changing anything else ? mine is not, even on the 2nd 5900x...


----------



## ManniX-ITA

PJVol said:


> EDC 1 bug?  No. As if it wasn't buggy enough already...
> 
> @ManniX-ITA
> I found CB R20 1T suits better for that, since you can test 6 to 8 cores in one run, just switching affinity.


But you can't record the score and understand if it's clock stretching


----------



## Jason_Cruze

My hope for the future lies totally on the memory side of things instead of CPU with respect to overclocking, both manually and by using PBO.

In spite of the recent hype of +600Mhz boost clock override, I don't think most processors won't see a difference in terms of boost clock as many reported from the previous threads.
If they provide support for higher stable IF clock on most of the chips ranging from 1900 to 2100, then that would be great.

Already processors are hitting 80c during R20 benchmarks and 70's during gaming when using a combination of PBO and CO in my custom water cooled setup. In terms of CPU overclocking, I think the area they need to concentrate now is optimizing the CO. As it provides a way to reduce temps on one side and also increases the chip capacity to hold higher boost clocks in different workloads.


----------



## 0ldn3rd

I will try... but actually my holidays are ending... :-( after a week of trouble with the cpu... it was planned that i had more time for testing&playing...

But, what i can say actually is, that the old 5900x has a CCD with ~4.94GHz and one with 4.88GHz seen on all cores as Peakvalues... the new one under same conditions has CCD0 ~4.92GHz & CCD1 ~4.75GHz. So i expect a little worse boost ability.. but its still not tested!!! Maybe the thermalpaste needs a few more hours to fill the spaces between cpu and block in the right way...


----------



## Kha

ghiga_andrei said:


> could you please test if PBO+200MHz is also stable without changing anything else ? mine is not, even on the 2nd 5900x...


This is normal. 5900x' factory max boost is 4.95 ghz and +200 is 5.15 ghz - a boost very few cpus are reaching in close-to-ideal situations, let alone do it constantly and reliably. Test the waters first for max boost (safe settings, no Curve Optimizer), then only after you get it aim for tweaks.

And yes, everything over 5.0 ghz should be seen as a win scenario with Ryzen 5000.


----------



## ghiga_andrei

Kha said:


> This is normal. 5900x' factory max boost is 4.95 ghz and +200 is 5.15 ghz - a boost very few cpus are reaching in close-to-ideal situations, let alone do it constantly and reliably. Test the waters first for max boost (safe settings, no Curve Optimizer), then only after you get it aim for tweaks.


The problem is that the CPU will try to boost to that frequency but it doesn't get enough voltage on Defaults. This is my case. I see 5Ghz and then after a small time it reboots. No Curve optimizer, all Auto voltages. I think the zen2 cpu would just not boost after a certain frequency, but the zen3 just tries to boost to max even if it's not stable.


----------



## dosenfisch

I just run AIDA64 Cache & Memory Benchmark and with bios T40e my L3 bandwidth is roughly halved (342 GB/s read, 384 GB/s write, 330 GB/s copy) compared to F31.


----------



## Kha

ghiga_andrei said:


> The problem is that the CPU will try to boost to that frequency but it doesn't get enough voltage on Defaults. This is my case. I see 5Ghz and then after a small time it reboots. No Curve optimizer, all Auto voltages. I think the zen2 cpu would just not boost after a certain frequency, but the zen3 just tries to boost to max even if it's not stable.


Try different LLC values.


----------



## ManniX-ITA

dosenfisch said:


> I just run AIDA64 Cache & Memory Benchmark and with bios T40e my L3 bandwidth is roughly halved (342 GB/s read, 384 GB/s write, 330 GB/s copy) compared to F31.


Increase EDC value


----------



## Leito360

@ManniX-ITA , i'm on a Elite WiFi (F12g), I OCd my memory (E-Die 3200 CAS16) to 3600 CAS36 stock voltage. I ran 1hr of GSAP and 400% of memtest with no WHEA or any other errors. Next week i'm going to try to reach 3733 and that's it.
Some people said to me that I should use Y-Cruncher to see if I get some WHEA errors, what settings should I use and how long should I loop the test?

Also, I have been having like a WHEA per month, even in stock settings (i'm 100% sure because I run my system on stock during december), how weird is that?
I leave a couple of screenshots regarding my WHEA errors and my actual memory settings. Take into consideration that I still haven't got any WHEA errors since I OCd my memory 2 days ago.


----------



## PJVol

ManniX-ITA said:


> But you can't record the score and understand if it's clock stretching


I dont need score, all I need before switching affinity is current "Average" value of "current" core effective clock. What stretching has to do with it?
Ps: of course, after core affinity was set, you have to restart sampling (clock button)


----------



## Xaris

ghiga_andrei said:


> There are plenty on reddit that complain also about the 5950x reporting similar problems... I guess it's just that 5900x has greater sales numbers than 5950x or 5800x that it seems it has more issues than the rest...
> 
> Instead of returning the second 5900x I will keep it until the AGESA and BIOS releases stabilize and see then. If it's still worse than what others are reporting I will directly RMA at AMD. It seems this is the best way to get a good chip. I made the mistake of selling the 3700x when I ordered the first 5900x and so I cannot return and wait for later batches.


You're right, seems to be a bunch on Reddit and even a 33-page thread on this forum, especially towards the end. Replaced 3950X with 5950X = WHEA and reboots Sounds like similar problem you and 0ld and others have been having. Of course there's always going to be bad silicon lottery losers and winners, and I doubt a sizeable majority are bunk, but it does seem a little abnormally high.

Just curious, what was the batch number of your first 5900x and what's the batch of the replacement?

Strange, like I said I haven't seen many people with problems with 56/58 at all, and I would think those would be the most popular models in terms of shear volume sold and 59/59.5 are more niche chips. I'm guessing perhaps it something with the 2 CCX CPUs being a little more prone to finnicky silicon where the motherboard isn't giving it enough voltage for the bad silicon lottery whereas the 1 CCX chips can tolerate some bad silicon more. Could be they're skimping on QA/QC and just trying to get them out the door to sell ASAP, which makes sense given it's a very hot commodity. Of course there are also lots of other factors (AGESA, various AIB BIOSes being broken, lots of differing configurations, etc) but it does seem like everyone whose had problems have had it fixed by just getting a new chip entirely, so yeah leads me to think there's a big silicon lottery problem with these 2 CCX chips in particular. It's quite possible newer AGESA updates will make them work better though, but I guess they really should be working out of the box anyways.


----------



## ManniX-ITA

PJVol said:


> I dont need score, all I need before switching affinity is current "Average" value of "current" core effective clock. What stretching has to do with it?
> Ps: of course, after core affinity was set, you have to restart sampling (clock button)


Yes you need it, clock stretching means you'll get a lower or same score at a higher clock frequency.
The IPC (Instructions Per Cycle) can be throttled internally, just watching CB running at 5100 MHz is not going to tell you if the actual throughput is higher than with a different setting pushing 5000 MHz.
You should run the whole CB ST test and compare the score; it's faster with CPU-z 

Read again my previous post with the CPU-z scores.


----------



## PJVol

ManniX-ITA said:


> Read again my previous post with the CPU-z scores.


As long as your post was addressed to 5950X user with a crippled ST performance, I would say there's no need for crystall ball to see that 637pts is nowhere near of what it should be with sustained 5125Mhz. But back to your last post, first things first:

1. No, I don't. I'll show why in a moment, and considering your methodology, decided to run cpu-z as you described. My settings was PBO +375, curve 13-13-13-10-8-14, Vcore offset +10mv / LLC medium, and here it is:


Core 0 *5*Core 1 *4*Core 2 *3*Core 3 *2*Core 4 *1*Core 5 *6*Avg. Effective Clock501950195018502050215018Score692.5695.5695.4695.6695.2695.4
(here I have one good core - 4th, one bad - 5th, and remained are of modest quality)

Well, what we see here? To be honest, nothing, besides the fact that CPU-Z overload 0-core for some reason (did you know that it chose Core0 for the ST benchmark regardless of core performance order fused? ) and the deviation you see in frequencies from 5025 is caused by a sudden load spike when swithching from ST to MT test. No other benchmark I've run did ignore the CPO.

2. Now back to why I say, I don't need the score to evaluate a cpu performance per core. Lets try something more useful then. Here is CB R15 MT run limited to 2 render threads and affinity was set to both threads of a tested core respectively (HWInfo64 running in "snapshot polling mode" and according to author, reports more precise data):


Core 0 *5*Core 1 *4*Core 2 *3*Core 3 *2*Core 4 *1*Core 5 *6*Avg effective clock4,9884,9834,9565,0245,0254,933Avg Vcore SVI2 / VID1.4261.4211.4121.4111.3811.405Score367366364370370361

Don't you find that the second test is more informative? The effective clocks here almost exactly match the boost clocks (screenshot below), and nicely correlated with bench scores, so I see no reason to worry much about clock stretching.







Well, anyway, thanks for the advices and have a nice weekend, and good luck with your boards!


----------



## ryouiki

Tested F31q finally... seems to be working as well as the previously released/replaced F31, however sometime between F31n and F31q it appears my memory timings are no longer 100% stable. Failed memory test after 17 hours... trying to slightly loosen TRFC to see if that helps.


----------



## saint12

so what are the cons of having a rev 1.0 master and buying a 5900x besides not being able to run higher clocked memory?


----------



## Xaris

saint12 said:


> so what are the cons of having a rev 1.0 master and buying a 5900x besides not being able to run higher clocked memory?


i don't think there's any cons other than 5900x is pretty expensive and seems to have some bad silicon lottery going on. Do you need a 5900x for work/video transcoding/simulation purposes or just gaming? I would say if it's just gaming, get a 5600x, it performs better/same fps-wise than all the other Zen3's and much cheaper.

tbf a lot of motherboards across the board are running into that IF wall issue, except some outliers or some extreme $400 ones (like b550 taichi) paired with $300+ ram.


----------



## dr.Rafi

Kha said:


> Try different LLC values.


Latest bios with Agessa 1190 fixed this issue on Asus motherboards.


----------



## dr.Rafi

Leito360 said:


> @ManniX-ITA , i'm on a Elite WiFi (F12g), I OCd my memory (E-Die 3200 CAS16) to 3600 CAS36 stock voltage. I ran 1hr of GSAP and 400% of memtest with no WHEA or any other errors. Next week i'm going to try to reach 3733 and that's it.
> Some people said to me that I should use Y-Cruncher to see if I get some WHEA errors, what settings should I use and how long should I loop the test?
> 
> Also, I have been having like a WHEA per month, even in stock settings (i'm 100% sure because I run my system on stock during december), how weird is that?
> I leave a couple of screenshots regarding my WHEA errors and my actual memory settings. Take into consideration that I still haven't got any WHEA errors since I OCd my memory 2 days ago.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2471665
> 
> 
> View attachment 2471666


Not sure the yellow warning is consider bad too ?


----------



## Okasha

Hi all! Just upgraded from F30 to F31q, without problems. Took me a while as the BIOS updater kept saying there was something wrong with the bios files (tried different versions). Ultimately it turned out that switching my very old USB stick with a newer one solved the problem  For now it runs stable here, stressed it with Prime a bit. 

Another question, I am running a mini ITX build in a NR200 and planning to deshroud my GPU. The challenge however is that the Gigabyte X570 Aorus Pro Wifi ITX does not allow me to let the case fans be regulated by the GPU/PCI-E temperature. You can only select CPU/VRM/Case. Anyone who has a nice idea/experience how I could cope with this challenge with this GA motherboard? I would prefer not to use third party software and just manage it via the Bios.


----------



## dr.Rafi

Xaris said:


> i don't think there's any cons other than 5900x is pretty expensive and seems to have some bad silicon lottery going on. Do you need a 5900x for work/video transcoding/simulation purposes or just gaming? I would say if it's just gaming, get a 5600x, it performs better/same fps-wise than all the other Zen3's and much cheaper.
> 
> tbf a lot of motherboards across the board are running into that IF wall issue, except some outliers or some extreme $400 ones (like b550 taichi) paired with $300+ ram.


Asus Itx x570 & 5950x stable with latest agessa 1190 & fclk 2033 for me , no pbo i did not try pbo yet with those high fclk clocks.


----------



## Kha

dr.Rafi said:


> Latest bios with Agessa 1190 fixed this issue on Asus motherboards.


Still waiting this magic from Gigabyte.


----------



## Jason_Cruze

dr.Rafi said:


> Asus Itx x570 & 5950x stable with latest agessa 1190 & fclk 2033 for me , no pbo i did not try pbo yet with those high fclk clocks.


Out of curiosity, what was your chip able to achieve in terms of FCLK using Gigabyte board?


----------



## psychomantium

dr.Rafi said:


> Asus Itx x570 & 5950x stable with latest agessa 1190 & fclk 2033 for me , no pbo i did not try pbo yet with those high fclk clocks.


Can't wait to get this agesa and test it out on the X570 Aorus Master.. Hope it brings stability at 2000 fclk so I hopefully can run my kit at 4000 CL15...


----------



## dr.Rafi

Jason_Cruze said:


> Out of curiosity, what was your chip able to achieve in terms of FCLK using Gigabyte board?


I have 5900x on gigabyte , i feel worried to take 5950x ofetnly and test it on gigabyte with high fclk setting i figured today on asus , but gigabyte is able to do 2000 on both cpus but with Whea errors , the amd water block i use have to take it by pulling without turning motion first which pull the cpu out of socket with it some times and bend pins sometimes.


----------



## dr.Rafi

psychomantium said:


> Can't wait to get this agesa and test it out on the X570 Aorus Master.. Hope it brings stability at 2000 fclk so I hopefully can run my kit at 4000 CL15...


i still get whea on 2000 fclk with new agessa on hwinfo,but rundom idle reboots gone ,and on 1966 fclk no reboots for 3 days


----------



## ManniX-ITA

PJVol said:


> As long as your post was addressed to 5950X user with a crippled ST performance, I would say there's no need for crystall ball to see that 637pts is nowhere near of what it should be with sustained 5125Mhz. But back to your last post, first things first:
> 
> 1. No, I don't. I'll show why in a moment, and considering your methodology, decided to run cpu-z as you described. My settings was PBO +375, curve 13-13-13-10-8-14, Vcore offset +10mv / LLC medium, and here it is:
> 
> 
> Core 0 *5*Core 1 *4*Core 2 *3*Core 3 *2*Core 4 *1*Core 5 *6*Avg. Effective Clock501950195018502050215018Score692.5695.5695.4695.6695.2695.4
> (here I have one good core - 4th, one bad - 5th, and remained are of modest quality)
> 
> Well, what we see here? To be honest, nothing, besides the fact that CPU-Z overload 0-core for some reason (did you know that it chose Core0 for the ST benchmark regardless of core performance order fused? ) and the deviation you see in frequencies from 5025 is caused by a sudden load spike when swithching from ST to MT test. No other benchmark I've run did ignore the CPO.
> 
> 2. Now back to why I say, I don't need the score to evaluate a cpu performance per core. Lets try something more useful then. Here is CB R15 MT run limited to 2 render threads and affinity was set to both threads of a tested core respectively (HWInfo64 running in "snapshot polling mode" and according to author, reports more precise data):
> 
> 
> Core 0 *5*Core 1 *4*Core 2 *3*Core 3 *2*Core 4 *1*Core 5 *6*Avg effective clock4,9884,9834,9565,0245,0254,933Avg Vcore SVI2 / VID1.4261.4211.4121.4111.3811.405Score367366364370370361
> 
> Don't you find that the second test is more informative? The effective clocks here almost exactly match the boost clocks (screenshot below), and nicely correlated with bench scores, so I see no reason to worry much about clock stretching.
> View attachment 2471716
> 
> Well, anyway, thanks for the advices and have a nice weekend, and good luck with your boards!


Thanks 

Maybe there was a misunderstanding about the goal, I wasn't clear.
The purpose of that test was to identify performances and clock stretching with different Curve Optimizer offsets.

You need to get the scores and compare them with something else. Otherwise is pointless, I agree.
When you change settings to raise the bar and get more performances, like with CO or the EDC bug, it's more likely clock stretching to happen.
Those results you got are now a baseline.
They can be useful to check different CO settings.

There are 2 reasons why to use CPU-z instead of CB; first it's much faster, second it's an SSE2 benchmark.
CB uses AVX instructions and with those the boosting will behave different.
If you are more interested in professional workload maybe makes sense to invest more time testing with CB.
But if your use case is more general purpose or gaming it's better to focus on CPU-z.

I don't have your CPU-z issue, mine runs on core 4 the best one.
Maybe you have to force enabled CPPC Preferred in BIOS or purge the System Logs.



Leito360 said:


> @ManniX-ITA , i'm on a Elite WiFi (F12g), I OCd my memory (E-Die 3200 CAS16) to 3600 CAS36 stock voltage. I ran 1hr of GSAP and 400% of memtest with no WHEA or any other errors. Next week i'm going to try to reach 3733 and that's it.
> Some people said to me that I should use Y-Cruncher to see if I get some WHEA errors, what settings should I use and how long should I loop the test?
> 
> Also, I have been having like a WHEA per month, even in stock settings (i'm 100% sure because I run my system on stock during december), how weird is that?
> I leave a couple of screenshots regarding my WHEA errors and my actual memory settings. Take into consideration that I still haven't got any WHEA errors since I OCd my memory 2 days ago.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2471665
> 
> 
> View attachment 2471666


WHEA Code 18 is bad.
Quite weird you get it at 1800 MHz.
Stock means IF at 1600? More worrying...

The VSOC may be too low; try 1100mV up to 1150mV.

Then lower VDDP to 900 and check what are the lowest VDDG settings you can run.
Ideally VDDG CCD/IOD at 950/950 otherwise test with IOD at 1000/1050.
If it's not working raise the CCD to 1000 and then 1050.

With y-cruncher run the stress test.
Usually WHEA errors will pop between one test and another.
Very often during the 1st or 2nd iteration start.
If you run 10 iterations without it's pretty safe to say they are fixed or very rare.


----------



## Mullcom

LoL!!!

I have run stable a long time now. 

Last night I did shutdown my computer and guess what!... I power cycle now when I press power button [emoji1787]....

It resett bios and I loade my saved profile still not booting. Hehe. [emoji23]

Skickat från min SM-G973F via Tapatalk

Update. 
Seams it not resetting bios. It still have some of the config setup but it down clock my men's. :/

Update 2.
Disable PBO. And it atart up.. enable it and it do the same thing. Hmm.

Update 3. What a hell !! Now I disable it second time it don't start!! What's going on here. LoL. No logical at all.

Update 4. I lett computer booting after it falling several time to boot upp and power cycle. If I go in I bios I see it down clock my memory. But now when I am in windows I have exactly the same mems mhz and timings as yesterday. But cpu seams to go without PBO.


----------



## ghiga_andrei

Mullcom said:


> LoL!!!
> 
> I have run stable a long time now.
> 
> Last night I did shutdown my computer and guess what!... I power cycle now when I press power button [emoji1787]....
> 
> It resett bios and I loade my saved profile still not booting. Hehe. [emoji23]
> 
> Skickat från min SM-G973F via Tapatalk
> 
> Update.
> Seams it not resetting bios. It still have some of the config setup but it down clock my men's. :/
> 
> Update 2.
> Disable PBO. And it atart up.. enable it and it do the same thing. Hmm.
> 
> Update 3. What a hell !! Now I disable it second time it don't start!! What's going on here. LoL. No logical at all.
> 
> Update 4. I lett computer booting after it falling several time to boot upp and power cycle. If I go in I bios I see it down clock my memory. But now when I am in windows I have exactly the same mems mhz and timings as yesterday. But cpu seams to go without PBO.


Did you try to reset the BIOS by removing the Battery for a few minutes and shorting the battery contacts with a metal screwdriver for a few seconds ? This will discharge any energy left in the capacitors that could still power on the Flash memory even without the battery.


----------



## ghiga_andrei

Oh, and MAKE SURE YOUR POWER CORD IS DISCONECTED when you reset the BIOS and short the contacts. Otherwise you could damage something.


----------



## Mullcom

ghiga_andrei said:


> Oh, and MAKE SURE YOUR POWER CORD IS DISCONECTED when you reset the BIOS and short the contacts. Otherwise you could damage something.


Hehe.

This is my nest test. Thx for replying. 

I update when I finding more strange stings.

Skickat från min SM-G973F via Tapatalk


----------



## pipould

Anybody has the B550 version here ?


----------



## wirx

Seems that Yuri 1usmus has beaten Gigabyte and AMD, new CTR 2.0 now offer All-core and PBO hybrid overclock.
CTR 2.0 is at moment in beta status and available via small contribution via https://www.patreon.com/1usmus/posts
Here is my results with 5900x, Aorus Master and Kraken X73 cooler.
I get before 
Allcore multi 9344 / single 608 
PBO multi 9076 / single 651
CTR multi 9334 / single 638 
So both multi and single are now good results 
There is 2 profiles, one for all-core and one is PBO(stock 5900x), you can choose what CPU usage all-core kicks in, all other time it uses default 5900x clocks. 
Because it`s beta 1, PBO won`t work at moment well, that`s why I used stock clocks and single is 638, but PBO probably works in near future, so this number will go up.

It stays mystery how one guy can make such a program(DRAM calculator is also from him) and big companys with hundreds of inseners and millions of research money like AMD, Gigabyte, MSI, etc can`t.


----------



## Streetdragon

Pls stop.... open a new thread for that "tool" and kill your chips there


----------



## Zefram0911

with only a 3900X, should I care about bioses after F31q? will anything affect us last gen users?


----------



## ManniX-ITA

Zefram0911 said:


> with only a 3900X, should I care about bioses after F31q? will anything affect us last gen users?


@Yuke reported good results, seems they are not the main focus but still there can be improvements


----------



## Yuke

Zefram0911 said:


> with only a 3900X, should I care about bioses after F31q? will anything affect us last gen users?


Hopefully they will iterate on F31q...i need better USB stability in terms of USB-soundcard but dont want to miss ram and cpu performance.


----------



## Kha

@ghiga_andrei finally installed the B550 Master with the 5900x from eMag. This 5900x silicon appears to be quite ok, boosted instantly to 4.95 on several cores. This with stock settings, absolutely nothing touched in Bios, fresh Windows 10 install. Iddles in lower 40 Celsius with Dark Rock Pro 4, vCore 1.47 average, vSOC 1.181v











About the board, so far everything seems to work ; the VRM radiators are basically cold, same temperature as the case.


----------



## Streetdragon

F31q solved my USB problems so far. The Curve Optimizer is only working with zen3 as far as i know


----------



## Jason_Cruze

5900x boosting to 5330Mhz on a MSI motherboard (+400 Boost Override).

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/Amd/comments/kmuwcf


----------



## Kha

Jason_Cruze said:


> 5900x boosting to 5330Mhz on a MSI motherboard (+400 Boost Override).
> 
> __
> https://www.reddit.com/r/Amd/comments/kmuwcf


@stasio please have a look. We need this asap on Gigabyte boards


----------



## ghiga_andrei

Kha said:


> @ghiga_andrei finally installed the B550 Master with the 5900x from eMag. This 5900x silicon appears to be quite ok, boosted instantly to 4.95 on several cores. This with stock settings, absolutely nothing touched in Bios, fresh Windows 10 install. Iddles in lower 40 Celsius with Dark Rock Pro 4, vCore 1.47 average, vSOC 1.181v
> 
> View attachment 2471824
> 
> 
> 
> About the board, so far everything seems to work ; the VRM radiators are basically cold, same temperature as the case.


Really glad it's stable at least at stock, my 2nd one also boosts to 4950 on all CCD1 cores given a few hours of uptime. Here's a screenshot with PBO with Normal limits and +50Mhz, the max I've been able to achieve stable with it. Anything starting with +75 to +200Mhz crashes within minutes / hours:









Let me know when you have time to test also Curve optimizer -5 / -10 and see if it's stable for you, or PBO+200MHz without Curve optimizer. Also check if you have different power consumption between CCDs under load or different max temperatures. These were all my issues. To check stability you need to cycle Heavy load than switch to Light load, something like CB20 then start a youtube video in Chrome. This always crashes mine if I use negative CO or PBO+200Mhz.

Also, let's also check Serial Numbers. 
The 1st 5900x which was really bad had SN = 9JG2219W00020 and the 2nd 5900x which is better has SN = 9JG2255W00112. I don't know which of there numbers are the lot number, but you can see the 2nd one appears newer, but not by a lot.


----------



## ghiga_andrei

Xaris said:


> Just curious, what was the batch number of your first 5900x and what's the batch of the replacement?


The 1st 5900x which was really bad had SN = 9JG2219W00020 and the 2nd 5900x which is better has SN = 9JG2255W00112. I don't know which of there numbers are the lot number, but you can see the 2nd one appears newer, but not by a lot.


----------



## St0RM53

@stasio

More details regarding T50e vs F30a


Slightly worst Memory/Cache bandwidth everywhere
1.8ns Latency increase for exact same timings..this is BAD
~2.2% worse single thread performance;
Under AVX load the performance decrease is within margin of error
Setting favorites still has bugs; some parameters can't be added, others don't show an icon next to them when they've been already added


@ManniX-ITA
I think i found where is the source of those random PUBG and Cyberpunk black screen crashes. Seems to not be SOC/VDDP/VDDG related; I had CPU load line calibration to High; now on Turbo it seems to fix it. Meaning on a gaming workload the sudden unload and the re-load of CPU will make voltage drop too low causing a crash. Therefore it might be worth setting higher CPU load line calibration and using a negative CPU voltage offset so not to lose MT performance under full steady load like rendering for example.


----------



## Kha

ghiga_andrei said:


> Let me know when you have time to test also Curve optimizer -5 / -10 and see if it's stable for you, or PBO+200MHz without Curve optimizer. Also check if you have different power consumption between CCDs under load or different max temperatures. These were all my issues. To check stability you need to cycle Heavy load than switch to Light load, something like CB20 then start a youtube video in Chrome. This always crashes mine if I use negative CO or PBO+200Mhz.


Kinda hard since I already requested a refund for the B550 Master. The board was beautiful in almost all aspects, but that Realtek chip gave me the NDIS error so the instant I saw it, that instant I stopped everything.

Funny thing is that it didn't happen in heavy torrenting, previously I downloaded like 30 gigabytes without any issue at over 100 MB/sec and no problem at all. It happened in some light upload/download, when I was seeding like 4-5 torrents and downloading a new one with like 1-2 MB /sec and also browsing Facebook. 

/shrug. Back to square one for me, but well, at least I'm happy my 5900x appears to be good.


----------



## Kha

@stasio I just got a B550 Master that has the Realtek disconnect issue. I can obviously get a refund for it, but I would like to know if this issue will be fixed via future drivers or not, can you give us an update regarding this ? Thanks.


----------



## Nicked_Wicked

Yuke said:


> Hopefully they will iterate on F31q...i need better USB stability in terms of USB-soundcard but dont want to miss ram and cpu performance.


What soundcard do you use? I use a USB DAC and it has no drop-outs or crackling, although it has it’s own femto-clock generator which may minimise such issues.


----------



## Jason_Cruze

Kha said:


> @stasio I just got a B550 Master that has the Realtek disconnect issue. I can obviously get a refund for it, but I would like to know if this issue will be fixed via future drivers or not, can you give us an update regarding this ? Thanks.


I have got a comment from him in another forum regarding this issue.

It seems the problem lies in Realtek side according to gigabyte and when a user consulted with Realtek they are blaming the board partners.

It is a deadlock issue for now and we need the board partners to work with Realtek to resolve this and no one can resolve this alone.


----------



## PatrickE

Okasha said:


> Hi all! Just upgraded from F30 to F31q, without problems. Took me a while as the BIOS updater kept saying there was something wrong with the bios files (tried different versions). Ultimately it turned out that switching my very old USB stick with a newer one solved the problem  For now it runs stable here, stressed it with Prime a bit.
> 
> Another question, I am running a mini ITX build in a NR200 and planning to deshroud my GPU. The challenge however is that the Gigabyte X570 Aorus Pro Wifi ITX does not allow me to let the case fans be regulated by the GPU/PCI-E temperature. You can only select CPU/VRM/Case. Anyone who has a nice idea/experience how I could cope with this challenge with this GA motherboard? I would prefer not to use third party software and just manage it via the Bios.


The answer is Argus Monitor. My best software purchase in 2020.


----------



## Kha

Jason_Cruze said:


> I have got a comment from him in another forum regarding this issue.
> 
> It seems the problem lies in Realtek side according to gigabyte and when a user consulted with Realtek they are blaming the board partners.
> 
> It is a deadlock issue for now and we need the board partners to work with Realtek to resolve this and no one can resolve this alone.


Well I would like to know if this issue is at hardware level or its fixable via drivers and there is some hope. Yes, it's Realtek's fault (since it affects Asus, MSI, Gigabyte and AsRock alike), but an update would be really nice so we know if to RMA the boards or we can hope for a fix.


----------



## Dreams-Visions

dr.Rafi said:


> Asus Itx x570 & 5950x stable with latest agessa 1190 & fclk 2033 for me , no pbo i did not try pbo yet with those high fclk clocks.


what RAM kit are you running, btw?


----------



## dr.Rafi

Jason_Cruze said:


> 5900x boosting to 5330Mhz on a MSI motherboard (+400 Boost Override).
> 
> __
> https://www.reddit.com/r/Amd/comments/kmuwcf


Yes if you have Idle temp. around 22 to 20 C you boost higher but with idle of 29 -32 forget about it. even with msi motherboard it wont be stable or it wont boost to that number .


----------



## LionAlonso

dr.Rafi said:


> Yes if you have Idle temp. around 22 to 20 C you boost higher but with idle of 29 -32 forget about it. even with msi motherboard it wont be stable or it wont boost to that number .


Isn’t it limited to load temp instead of idle temp?


----------



## ManniX-ITA

Kha said:


> Well I would like to know if this issue is at hardware level or its fixable via drivers and there is some hope. Yes, it's Realtek's fault (since it affects Asus, MSI, Gigabyte and AsRock alike), but an update would be really nice so we know if to RMA the boards or we can hope for a fix.


Guess must be a lottery.
Not using for long but so far I have zero issues with the Unify-X.

Did you try disabling the HW Offload?
That's usually the main problem with Realtek.


----------



## Mullcom

Check realtecks website. Use latest drivers

In linux there are problems to with realtek and you always install drivers from there website.

Skickat från min SM-G973F via Tapatalk


----------



## Yuke

Nicked_Wicked said:


> What soundcard do you use? I use a USB DAC and it has no drop-outs or crackling, although it has it’s own femto-clock generator which may minimise such issues.


Nothing fancy, SB G6...sadly was sound popping like crazy in Cyberpunk2077...read on SB subreddit that people had a **** ton of problems with it...tried all the "software" solutions i could find there and then decided to return it and try out a second unit because a person was claiming his RMA came back with "grounding issues of the box" as the problem they found...


----------



## Kha

ManniX-ITA said:


> Guess must be a lottery.
> Not using for long but so far I have zero issues with the Unify-X.
> 
> Did you try disabling the HW Offload?
> That's usually the main problem with Realtek.


Yup, still happened. If you want to replicate it, you need to have several torrents at once then start browsing sites, Facebook etc and eventually you'll get it. And when it will happen you won't get any fancy message, the only markers will be internet stoppage and NDIS error if you check in event viewer.

And btw, it plagues even the X570 master realtek NIC, isn't related to just the new B550 boards. Luckily the X570 has dual lan .


----------



## ManniX-ITA

Kha said:


> Yup, still happened. If you want to replicate it, you need to have several torrents at once then start browsing sites, Facebook etc and eventually you'll get it. And when it will happen you won't get any fancy message, the only markers will be internet stoppage and NDIS error if you check in event viewer.
> 
> And btw, it plagues even the X570 master realtek NIC, isn't related to just the new B550 boards. Luckily the X570 has dual lan .


Torrenting for how long?
I kept it running for 4 hours.
No Event 10400 in the Logs.


----------



## dr.Rafi

LionAlonso said:


> Isn’t it limited to load temp instead of idle temp?


off course load temp what matter I mentioned Idle temp. so just to give you idea and single core or idle boosting mostly depend on ambient and idle temp that you start with especially in very short benchmark like cpuz , even if you have a bad cooler, but the load temp matter and good cooler start shining in long sustained multi core load.


----------



## Jaanus

After the 5950x upgrade (before I used the 3950X CPU) I discovered 2 strange problems with my Aorus Master motherboard. Quite often there has been a problem lately that when I enter a BIOS, I change some non-essential settings (example a fan curve), save and exit. Then the computer does not boot (the VGA / RAM / CPU LEDs flash alternately). I turn off the computer completely, I wait for all RGB LEDs to go out, I turn on and after a few moments the bios are reset by themselves.

Another problem is that you cannot manually set the CCD0 CCX1 and CCD1 CCX1 Ratio as the 3950x did. There are only CCD0 CCX0 and CCD1 CCX0. For example, if I select CCD0 47 and CCD1 46, then in fact HWinfo shows that CCX1 cores still works at ~ 3700mhz.

I have tried 2 different BIOS F31 and F31q, both of which have these problems. Does anyone have similar problems?


----------



## Frietkot Louis

Mullcom said:


> Check realtecks website. Use latest drivers
> 
> In linux there are problems to with realtek and you always install drivers from there website.
> 
> Skickat från min SM-G973F via Tapatalk


I actually didn't bother to install Realtek drivers for LAN and sound and it works perfectly.


----------



## ManniX-ITA

Jaanus said:


> After the 5950x upgrade (before I used the 3950X CPU) I discovered 2 strange problems with my Aorus Master motherboard. Quite often there has been a problem lately that when I enter a BIOS, I change some non-essential settings (example a fan curve), save and exit. Then the computer does not boot (the VGA / RAM / CPU LEDs flash alternately). I turn off the computer completely, I wait for all RGB LEDs to go out, I turn on and after a few moments the bios are reset by themselves.
> 
> Another problem is that you cannot manually set the CCD0 CCX1 and CCD1 CCX1 Ratio as the 3950x did. There are only CCD0 CCX0 and CCD1 CCX0. For example, if I select CCD0 47 and CCD1 46, then in fact HWinfo shows that CCX1 cores still works at ~ 3700mhz.
> 
> I have tried 2 different BIOS F31 and F31q, both of which have these problems. Does anyone have similar problems?


The ratio issue is a known bug.

About the boot issues, just to be sure; are you using a DisplayPort cable to connect the monitor?
If so try to switch to HDMI and see how it goes.
Since you only upgraded only the CPU it's unlikely but you never know.


----------



## Marius A

Kha said:


> Yup, still happened. If you want to replicate it, you need to have several torrents at once then start browsing sites, Facebook etc and eventually you'll get it. And when it will happen you won't get any fancy message, the only markers will be internet stoppage and NDIS error if you check in event viewer.
> 
> And btw, it plagues even the X570 master realtek NIC, isn't related to just the new B550 boards. Luckily the X570 has dual lan .


i got the x570 master rev 1.0 and ive tried 5 different bioses and 7 driver versions including the latest 1045 from December 3rd from the realtek website, and no matter what settings i used: disabling all power saving features, forcing 1gb , i still got ndis disconnects on my realtek 2.5gb nic when running qbittorent while watching youtube or browsing the web . On the intel nic adapter i have 0 issues and i mean ZERO . This the only issue i have with my x570 master at stock besides the usb ports malfunctioning issues on the rear io, my logitech mx keyboard just stops working and my mx master 3 mouse starts stuttering heavily from time to time, tested on all usb ports on the rear io . Everything works perfectly however if i use my fractal design r6 front panel usb2.0 or 3.0 .


----------



## EniGma1987

I had started using the realtek Ethernet port a few days ago and got disconnects on it too right away, any time I had heavy traffic on it. I switched back to the Intel port temporarily and have no issues, and I will be putting my Mellanox card back in this weekend. I have a Master v1.1 MB. Interesting to see it is a common problem and not just a single bad board I happened to get.


----------



## Jason_Cruze

Jaanus said:


> After the 5950x upgrade (before I used the 3950X CPU) I discovered 2 strange problems with my Aorus Master motherboard. Quite often there has been a problem lately that when I enter a BIOS, I change some non-essential settings (example a fan curve), save and exit. Then the computer does not boot (the VGA / RAM / CPU LEDs flash alternately). I turn off the computer completely, I wait for all RGB LEDs to go out, I turn on and after a few moments the bios are reset by themselves.
> 
> Another problem is that you cannot manually set the CCD0 CCX1 and CCD1 CCX1 Ratio as the 3950x did. There are only CCD0 CCX0 and CCD1 CCX0. For example, if I select CCD0 47 and CCD1 46, then in fact HWinfo shows that CCX1 cores still works at ~ 3700mhz.
> 
> I have tried 2 different BIOS F31 and F31q, both of which have these problems. Does anyone have similar problems?


I believe that is due to your motherboard having dual bios which automatically switches to the other bios when it finds some issues. Overclocking with dual bios is very tedious and many users hate that feature escepially in gigabyte boards with exception of boards having a manual switch to traverse between the bios.


----------



## Jason_Cruze

EniGma1987 said:


> I had started using the realtek Ethernet port a few days ago and got disconnects on it too right away, any time I had heavy traffic on it. I switched back to the Intel port temporarily and have no issues, and I will be putting my Mellanox card back in this weekend. I have a Master v1.1 MB. Interesting to see it is a common problem and not just a single bad board I happened to get.


I haven't faced such issues using my B550 board, maybe higher speeds and more stress causes it to go haywire. 

Could you guys mention the ISP speeds you are using with your ethernet connection.

I'm using a 300Mbps connection and haven't faced such issues.


----------



## Bart

I just installed the 5950x on my Aorus Master, old 1.0 version. I am liking what I'm seeing so far. Over 29,000 in Cinebench R23, temps in the low 70s under full load. This CPU is a monster!!


----------



## ManniX-ITA

EniGma1987 said:


> I had started using the realtek Ethernet port a few days ago and got disconnects on it too right away, any time I had heavy traffic on it. I switched back to the Intel port temporarily and have no issues, and I will be putting my Mellanox card back in this weekend. I have a Master v1.1 MB. Interesting to see it is a common problem and not just a single bad board I happened to get.


What do you mean with heavy traffic? 1 GBps or more?


----------



## Jaanus

UPDATE: It seems like last bios (F31 Dated 12/30/2020) fixed my bios boot issues. 



ManniX-ITA said:


> The ratio issue is a known bug.
> 
> About the boot issues, just to be sure; are you using a DisplayPort cable to connect the monitor?
> If so try to switch to HDMI and see how it goes.
> Since you only upgraded only the CPU it's unlikely but you never know.


----------



## Jason_Cruze

Nevermind guys, I just faced the network disconnection just now. Hope a fix comes soon. Updated to 10.45 from the realtek website, hope it is better.


----------



## stasio

Kha said:


> @stasio I just got a B550 Master that has the Realtek disconnect issue. I can obviously get a refund for it, but I would like to know if this issue will be fixed via future drivers or not, can you give us an update regarding this ? Thanks.


Try for last day of this year new final BIOS,
F31 for X570 and F11/12 for B550.


----------



## Mullcom

Bart said:


> I just installed the 5950x on my Aorus Master, old 1.0 version. I am liking what I'm seeing so far. Over 29,000 in Cinebench R23, temps in the low 70s under full load. This CPU is a monster!!


Yes. Wee. Have fun now.

Skickat från min SM-G973F via Tapatalk


----------



## Kha

ManniX-ITA said:


> Torrenting for how long?
> I kept it running for 4 hours.
> No Event 10400 in the Logs.


3-4 hours at me too, didn't happen from beginning. I saw its important to have several torrents active at once, like downloading and uploading same time, even if low speed. The NDIS error appeared while I was browsing Facebook/sites, like it was reported by other people too. 

I wasn't torrenting like a maniac or something, was just 1-2 MB/sec download and 1 MB upload.



stasio said:


> Try for last day of this year new final BIOS,
> F31 for X570 and F11/12 for B550.


I tried bios F11p, is the Realtek issue related to bios ? I am talking about the Lan disconnect here.


----------



## pal

lets hope PC do not blow up 😁


----------



## Jason_Cruze

SPOILER: My 5600x is boosting 4950 now.


----------



## Xaris

Is the latest 12-30-20 F31 bios a newer AGESA version? Any updates to IF walls that like F31o had?



Jason_Cruze said:


> SPOILER: My 5600x is boosting 4950 now.


Holy hell, nice. Did they increase the PBO offset cap? My x570 AE could only go up to +200. I guess I gotta try this.

Notice any CB/CPUZ improvements?


----------



## Jason_Cruze

OMG!!! 5Ghz


----------



## Jason_Cruze

Xaris said:


> Is the latest 12-30-20 F31 bios a newer AGESA version? Any updates to IF walls that like F31o had?
> 
> 
> Holy hell, nice. Did they increase the PBO offset cap? My x570 AE could only go up to +200. I guess I gotta try this.
> 
> Notice any CB/CPUZ improvements?


Yes they added the offset override in the latest BIOS, Will test later will try to push the boost to MAX


----------



## Kha

Frietkot Louis said:


> I actually didn't bother to install Realtek drivers for LAN and sound and it works perfectly.


What board ? Also did you try Qbittorrent ?


----------



## Kha

Grats guys, seems my crusade for higher than 200 mhz offset on Gigabyte boards was a success.

Now, if only we'll solve somehow the Realtek issue, would be a perfect new year's eve...


----------



## dansi

stasio said:


> Try for last day of this year new final BIOS,
> F31 for X570 and F11/12 for B550.


where to download? gigabyte website still list f31q, assume is beta.


----------



## Mullcom

dansi said:


> where to download? gigabyte website still list f31q, assume is beta.











GIGABYTE Latest Beta BIOS - TweakTown Forums


Warning Some of beta BIOSes are still undergoing compatibility testing. GIGABYTE is sharing these BIOSes for testing purposes only and are not meant for general release. If you are not familiar with beta BIOS testing, then please only flash the recommended release BIOSes that are posted on the...




www.tweaktownforum.com





First page.


Skickat från min SM-G973F via Tapatalk


----------



## ManniX-ITA

I'm using the HCL driver for the Realtek and can't trigger any disconnection with the Unify-X:










I'm hammering with TCP at 1 Gbps now and will try with UDP later.


----------



## stasio

Please redownload X570 and B550 BIOS.

New release date is Dec 31 2020, links are same.


----------



## Kha

stasio said:


> Please redownload X570 and B550 BIOS.
> 
> New release date is Dec 31 2020, links are same.


@stasio please update us on Realtek disconnect, can we hope for a fix ?


----------



## Kha

ManniX-ITA said:


> I'm using the HCL driver for the Realtek and can't trigger any disconnection with the Unify-X:
> 
> View attachment 2472021
> 
> 
> I'm hammering with TCP at 1 Gbps now and will try with UDP later.


Not going to happen on TCP, but on UDP. Go download 3-4 torrents, start seeding them and just browse. Also, please share your network settings and what did you modify.


----------



## ManniX-ITA

Kha said:


> Not going to happen on TCP, but on UDP. Go download 3-4 torrents, start seeding them and just browse.


Did that and couldn't get a disconnection in 8 hours


----------



## Kha

ManniX-ITA said:


> Did that and couldn't get a disconnection in 8 hours


Interesting, changed any driver or just went with the one Windows assigned by default ? Also, please share settings.


----------



## stasio

Kha said:


> @stasio please update us on Realtek disconnect, can we hope for a fix ?


Sorry no info...
They screw me last moment to reupload all BIOS's and all of them left office.
First upload is release Dec 30 and latest is Dec 31.
Links are same.

Edit:
So got Override+...up to ?


----------



## Mullcom

stasio said:


> Sorry no info...
> They screw me last moment to reupload all BIOS's and all of them left office.
> First upload is release Dec 30 and latest is Dec 31.
> Links are same.


You should automatic upload process 

Skickat från min SM-G973F via Tapatalk


----------



## Kha

stasio said:


> Sorry no info...
> They screw me last moment to reupload all BIOS's and all of them left office.
> First upload is release Dec 30 and latest is Dec 31.
> Links are same.
> 
> Edit:
> So got Override+...up to ?


Can't test that because I had to RMA the B550 Master because of the Realtek issue.


----------



## Mullcom

Seams I finding time to test the new bios. Jumping from F21. It is the stable one so far for me


Skickat från min SM-G973F via Tapatalk


----------



## Kha

ManniX-ITA said:


> Did you try disabling the HW Offload?
> That's usually the main problem with Realtek.


I saw this just now, prolly I was temporary blind or something. Can you please tell me where is this setting ? Did you disable it too ?

Also, what driver are you using, the one that windows installed by default or ? Thanks.


----------



## wirx

I tried latest 30.dec F31 on X570 Master, but still no boot anything more than IF1900. With F31k and F31L it will boot IF2100 and is stable IF2000.
Also tried F31 PrecisionBoost, without any overclock, 5900x stays 4950Mhz as before, CB20 are also same as F31L.


----------



## Jason_Cruze

Guys it seems we need to have a really good sample and good cooling/ambient temps to reach those 5Ghz clocks on lower end skews like 5600x.

These limits would not allow my processor to hold more than 4875 during single core load, and also we need to reduce the voltage (curve optimizer) so much to get boost to 5Ghz and it will definitely not be stable at those clocks.










Curve Optimizer disabled, it will boost to 4800 only, currently I have tested most of the PBO offsets available and stuck with 225 as going up needs lower value in curve optimizer and we need to find a very nice balance between these settings to achieve better clock speeds.

and yes, still 1900 limit is there in terms of FCLK.


----------



## proximus

Hi all, is it worth to update Aorus X570 BIOS to the latest - F31q for Ryzen 3700X?
Was wondering if 3700X can benefit from the latest AMD AGESA ComboV2 1.1.0.0 D in F31q.

Thank you in advance.


----------



## ManniX-ITA

Kha said:


> I saw this just now, prolly I was temporary blind or something. Can you please tell me where is this setting ? Did you disable it too ?
> 
> Also, what driver are you using, the one that windows installed by default or ? Thanks.


Yes it's the Windows default HCL driver.

These are the settings.

You have to go the the Device Properties -> Advanced and disable:


Advanced EEE
ARP Offload
Energy-Efficient Ethernet
Gigabit-Lite
Green Ethernet
Interrupt Moderation
IPv5 Checksum Offload
Large Send Offload v2 (IPv4)
Large Send Offload v2 (IPv6)
NS Offload
Power Saving Mode
TCP Checksum Offload (IPv4)
TCP Checksum Offload (IPv6)
UDP Checksum Offload (IPv4)
UDP Checksum Offload (IPv6)
And of course in Power Management disable Allow the computer to turn off this device


----------



## Mullcom

ManniX-ITA said:


> Yes it's the Windows default HCL driver.
> 
> These are the settings.
> 
> You have to go the the Device Properties -> Advanced and disable:
> 
> 
> Advanced EEE
> ARP Offload
> Energy-Efficient Ethernet
> Gigabit-Lite
> Green Ethernet
> Interrupt Moderation
> IPv5 Checksum Offload
> Large Send Offload v2 (IPv4)
> Large Send Offload v2 (IPv6)
> NS Offload
> Power Saving Mode
> TCP Checksum Offload (IPv4)
> TCP Checksum Offload (IPv6)
> UDP Checksum Offload (IPv4)
> UDP Checksum Offload (IPv6)
> And of course in Power Management disable Allow the computer to turn off this device


Realtek have problem with

TCP Checksum Offload. This often cause the nic to disconnect.



Skickat från min SM-G973F via Tapatalk


----------



## ManniX-ITA

Jason_Cruze said:


> Guys it seems we need to have a really good sample and good cooling/ambient temps to reach those 5Ghz clocks on lower end skews like 5600x.
> 
> These limits would not allow my processor to hold more than 4875 during single core load, and also we need to reduce the voltage (curve optimizer) so much to get boost to 5Ghz and it will definitely not be stable at those clocks.
> 
> View attachment 2472041
> 
> 
> Curve Optimizer disabled, it will boost to 4800 only, currently I have tested most of the PBO offsets available and stuck with 225 as going up needs lower value in curve optimizer and we need to find a very nice balance between these settings to achieve better clock speeds.
> 
> and yes, still 1900 limit is there in terms of FCLK.


Try looking first the lowest negative count you can go.
For my 5950x is -35 but it depends on the AGESA version; with 1.1.9.0 can't even set below 30.

Then set a higher negative count for the best cores.
Start with something like -5 and go down till it's stable.
Run CB20 MT and immediately after it's finished start GeekBench 5.

Down you go better will be the boosting, I could do almost 5200 MHz with -27.
But it would crash instantly with Geekbench.

You can't see it but while the CCD is reporting maybe 60c once a single core starts boosting at that frequency the internal temp is probably going over 90c.
For best results you need to keep the cooling pretty strong; with my Dark Rock Pro I'm using a steep curve with min 50% and ramping up at max 100% just at 60c.
It's dead silent anyway but it's also not enough for very high boosting.


----------



## Frietkot Louis

Kha said:


> What board ? Also did you try Qbittorrent ?


Well, to be honest this was on my MSI tomahawk, since it has a 2,5G realtek LAN only and I had big issues with audio on my Master when installing the gigabyte drivers I wanted to try without installing anything to see if that worked better.

I always use the intel LAN on my master to avoid any issues ....

I might try to remove the new audio drivers on my master but had already a lot of problems before when trying to change drivers. Seems like realtek drivers are a mess.

And I never do torrents since these are work related pc's....


----------



## woppy101

the new bios has killed my performance, for some reason now with my old settings my vcore won’t shift past 1.188 v I’m under 10k cb20 and even stress testing the chip is under 65c, not got a clue what’s happening


----------



## woppy101




----------



## Marius A

Jason_Cruze said:


> Nevermind guys, I just faced the network disconnection just now. Hope a fix comes soon. Updated to 10.45 from the realtek website, hope it is better.


10.45 driver version didnt help me, i have 500 mbps fiber connection and while having qbittorent opened without downloading anything and just browsing the web or watching some youtube i get those disconnects and in the windows eventviewer i get ndis warning that my realtek 2.5gb adapter has just reset, on the intel adapter using the same cable 0 issues . Ive put a ticket to gigabyte with logs, different drivers versions ive tried and settings and and they replied that they forwarded it to the tehnical team, but no update so far.


----------



## LionAlonso

woppy101 said:


> View attachment 2472046


Damn, thats a hard clock stretching, look ur effective clock, revert as soon as u can.


----------



## ManniX-ITA

woppy101 said:


> View attachment 2472046


I'd check the PBO Limits with HWInfo or Ryzen Master.



Marius A said:


> 10.45 driver version didnt help me, i have 500 mbps fiber connection and while having qbittorent opened without downloading anything and just browsing the web or watching some youtube i get those disconnects and in the windows eventviewer i get ndis warning that my realtek 2.5gb adapter has just reset, on the intel adapter using the same cable 0 issues . Ive put a ticket to gigabyte with logs, different drivers versions ive tried and settings and and they replied that they forwarded it to the tehnical team, but no update so far.


Seems I got lucky with the Unify-X... always used the Intel NIC on the Master.
Have a 100 Mbps connection and never got disconnects in the same scenario. Until now at least....


----------



## woppy101

LionAlonso said:


> Damn, thats a hard clock stretching, look ur effective clock, revert as soon as u can.


Had to clear the cmos to get it to reset, but this bios has killed my performance this is prior to the new bios








and this is now with the exact same settings


----------



## Mullcom

woppy101 said:


> Had to clear the cmos to get it to reset, but this bios has killed my performance this is prior to the new bios
> View attachment 2472049
> 
> and this is now with the exact same settings
> View attachment 2472049
> View attachment 2472050


I have think about something about new bios.

Seams you can't measure old vs new bios with same settings. It not fair.

Why?
If new bios hase other programming and reacting different with the new code. Then when have same settings going to be different. 

I think when you change bios you need to start completely from scratch. And try to find the best settings for just that new bios.

If we did know what have been change. Then it should be more easier.

Skickat från min SM-G973F via Tapatalk


----------



## Kha

ManniX-ITA said:


> Yes it's the Windows default HCL driver.
> 
> These are the settings.
> 
> You have to go the the Device Properties -> Advanced and disable:
> 
> 
> Advanced EEE
> ARP Offload
> Energy-Efficient Ethernet
> Gigabit-Lite
> Green Ethernet
> Interrupt Moderation
> IPv5 Checksum Offload
> Large Send Offload v2 (IPv4)
> Large Send Offload v2 (IPv6)
> NS Offload
> Power Saving Mode
> TCP Checksum Offload (IPv4)
> TCP Checksum Offload (IPv6)
> UDP Checksum Offload (IPv4)
> UDP Checksum Offload (IPv6)
> And of course in Power Management disable Allow the computer to turn off this device


I have no options like this, no Power Management, nothing. Am I missing something ?


----------



## Mullcom

Kha said:


> I have no options like this, no Power Management, nothing. Am I missing something ?
> 
> View attachment 2472057


At first page.. 
Check driver version an date please.


Skickat från min SM-G973F via Tapatalk


----------



## ManniX-ITA

Kha said:


> I have no options like this, no Power Management, nothing. Am I missing something ?
> 
> View attachment 2472057


You must have a different driver version.
Try uninstall device or update driver.


----------



## Kha

@ManniX-ITA check this out 






Realtek PCIe FE / GBE / 2.5G / Gaming Ethernet Family Controller Software - REALTEK







www.realtek.com


----------



## Mullcom

Kha said:


> @ManniX-ITA check this out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Realtek PCIe FE / GBE / 2.5G / Gaming Ethernet Family Controller Software - REALTEK
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.realtek.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2472059


It's the application. Check driver from that install what's date it is.

Skickat från min SM-G973F via Tapatalk


----------



## ManniX-ITA

Kha said:


> @ManniX-ITA check this out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Realtek PCIe FE / GBE / 2.5G / Gaming Ethernet Family Controller Software - REALTEK
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.realtek.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2472059


Was not there this morning


----------



## Mullcom

ManniX-ITA said:


> Was not there this morning


Driver date is from 17 dec

Skickat från min SM-G973F via Tapatalk


----------



## Latte

@ManniX-ITA Do you keep using the "Balanced LowPower" power plan for your 5950X?


----------



## Kha

Well, at least now I have the device settings, let's see. Bought an Ethernet pcie card too, just in case.


----------



## ManniX-ITA

Latte said:


> @ManniX-ITA Do you keep using the "Balanced LowPower" power plan for your 5950X?


Yes, I'm using that as base with the power slider in the middle.
It does switch to the Ultimate with ProcessLasso.


----------



## Kha

ManniX-ITA said:


> Yes, I'm using that as base with the power slider in the middle.
> It does switch to the Ultimate with ProcessLasso.


Appear to be working so far, but the download speed goes up and down, from 60-70 MB/sec to 20 or so from time to time.


----------



## Kha

And no, it happened again.


----------



## Kha




----------



## Mullcom

Kha said:


> Appear to be working so far, but the download speed goes up and down, from 60-70 MB/sec to 20 or so from time to time.


You can enable "flow control" and see if it make more stable speed.

Skickat från min SM-G973F via Tapatalk


----------



## Kha

Mullcom said:


> You can enable "flow control" and see if it make more stable speed.
> 
> Skickat från min SM-G973F via Tapatalk


It is enabled. But I get again the NDIS errors, 2 so far. Will try with the PCIE card for the next days, and if I'll find a better board, will ask a refund for the B550 Master.


----------



## Mullcom

Kha said:


> View attachment 2472064


What is the chip you have. I may can take a look for more info for you. 

You are really Sure it's computer that do this so it's not the other end of cable ?


Disable ipv6 IF you not using it.

Skickat från min SM-G973F via Tapatalk


----------



## Kha

Mullcom said:


> What is the chip you have. I may can take a look for more info for you.
> 
> You are really Sure it's computer that do this so it's not the other end of cable ?
> 
> 
> Disable ipv6 IF you not using it.
> 
> Skickat från min SM-G973F via Tapatalk


100% is computer, no question about it ; previous Aorus X570 Pro with Intel didn't do this. Testing with IPV6 disabled and default Windows driver.


----------



## Mullcom

Kha said:


> 100% is computer, no question about it ; previous Aorus X570 Pro with Intel didn't do this. Testing with IPV6 disabled and default Windows driver.


Ye. But chip name of the the nic. Do you have that?


Skickat från min SM-G973F via Tapatalk


----------



## Kha

Mullcom said:


> Ye. But chip name of the the nic. Do you have that?
> 
> 
> Skickat från min SM-G973F via Tapatalk


It's RTL8125BG.


----------



## ManniX-ITA

Kha said:


> It's RTL8125BG.


I can try updating the UNDI driver with UBU, which BIOS version are you using?
Noticed on the Master was always outdated.


----------



## Mullcom

Kha said:


> It's RTL8125BG.


I can promise you that it is some setting that curse this behavior. 

Don't let computer have controll over changing power for pci or the network card.

Quick search giving this.
Network problem you have is a direct related to realtek and not bios or mob. 


//When installing new drivers try to remove old ones before. Dubbel check in advance tabb when settings changes for nic.
Always reboot to get new setting enable.//



> I've being having this problem as well.
> Gigabyte B550 Pro ac motherboard.
> Ryzen 7 3700K and GTX1660Ti.
> 
> It seems to be ok now. Here's how I fixed it (I hope).
> 
> Update your driver
> 
> 
> Open Driver Manager
> Right click on Network Adapters --> Realtek Gaming 2.5Gbe Family Controller --> Properties
> Open Advanced tab.
> 
> Set the following:
> Energy-Efficent Ethernet Disabled
> Gigabit Lite Disabled
> Green Ethernet Disabled
> Maximum Number of RSS Queues 4
> 
> Go to the Power Management tab and turn off 'Allow the computer to turn off this device to save power'
> 
> Click OK and reboot.


Skickat från min SM-G973F via Tapatalk


----------



## Kha

ManniX-ITA said:


> I can try updating the UNDI driver with UBU, which BIOS version are you using?
> Noticed on the Master was always outdated.


Just installed F11 full from Stasio.


----------



## ManniX-ITA

Kha said:


> Just installed F11 full from Stasio.


Is there a download link?
I don't see it in TT.


----------



## Kha

ManniX-ITA said:


> Is there a download link?
> I don't see it in TT.











GIGABYTE Latest Beta BIOS - TweakTown Forums


Warning Some of beta BIOSes are still undergoing compatibility testing. GIGABYTE is sharing these BIOSes for testing purposes only and are not meant for general release. If you are not familiar with beta BIOS testing, then please only flash the recommended release BIOSes that are posted on the...




www.tweaktownforum.com







Mullcom said:


> I can promise you that it is some setting that curse this behavior.
> 
> Don't let computer have controll over changing power for pci or the network card.
> 
> Fast search
> 
> I've being having this problem as well.
> Gigabyte B550 Pro ac motherboard.
> Ryzen 7 3700K and GTX1660Ti.
> 
> It seems to be ok now. Here's how I fixed it (I hope).
> Update your driver to 10.43.723.3030.
> Windows10 also did an update on 8/09/2020: Realtek Semiconductor Corp. - Extension - 6.0.8945.1
> 
> Open Driver Manager
> Right click on Network Adapters --> Realtek Gaming 2.5Gbe Family Controller --> Properties
> Open Advanced tab.
> 
> Set the following:
> Energy-Efficent Ethernet Disabled
> Gigabit Lite Disabled
> Green Ethernet Disabled
> Maximum Number of RSS Queues 4
> 
> Go to the Power Management tab and turn off 'Allow the computer to turn off this device to save power'
> 
> Click OK and reboot.
> 
> Skickat från min SM-G973F via Tapatalk


Ok let's see. Rebooting.


----------



## Kha

Nope, got NDIS again. Going to install the pcie card. Which is a DLINK with RTL chip


----------



## Mullcom

Kha said:


> Nope, got NDIS again. Going to install the pcie card. Which is a DLINK with RTL chip


Are you install realtek with the software or only install driver?

Skickat från min SM-G973F via Tapatalk


----------



## Mullcom

Mullcom said:


> Are you install realtek with the software or only install driver?
> 
> Skickat från min SM-G973F via Tapatalk


Found this now...

The RTL8125BG/RTL8125BGS is compatible with Microsoft NDIS5, NDIS6 (IPv4, IPv6, TCP, UDP) Checksum and Segmentation Task-offload (Large send and Giant send) features,



Go in to networks setting an se if this is installed. If it is remove it. 

Software off loading may be the course of this issue

Skickat från min SM-G973F via Tapatalk


----------



## Kha

Mullcom said:


> Found this now...
> 
> The RTL8125BG/RTL8125BGS is compatible with Microsoft NDIS5, NDIS6 (IPv4, IPv6, TCP, UDP) Checksum and Segmentation Task-offload (Large send and Giant send) features,
> 
> 
> 
> Go in to networks setting an se if this is installed. If it is remove it.
> 
> Software off loading may be the course of this issue
> 
> Skickat från min SM-G973F via Tapatalk


Remove what ?! And from where ?


----------



## ManniX-ITA

Kha said:


> Remove what ?! And from where ?


If you followed my instructions before the HW Offloading is already disabled.

I have updated the F11; the UNDI was there 4 times, don't know why, versions 2.035 and 2.052.
Now it's updated to 2.054.






mod_B550AORUSMASTER.zip







drive.google.com





You need to flash with flashrom


----------



## Kha

ManniX-ITA said:


> If you followed my instructions before the HW Offloading is already disabled.
> 
> I have updated the F11; the UNDI was there 4 times, don't know why, versions 2.035 and 2.052.
> Now it's updated to 2.054.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mod_B550AORUSMASTER.zip
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> drive.google.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You need to flash with flashrom


Have no idea what you are talking about lol. Can you please explain in several words whats this UNDI thing is and what's happening ?


----------



## ManniX-ITA

Kha said:


> Have no idea what you are talking about lol. Can you please explain in several words whats this UNDI thing is and what's happening ?


It's the Realtek firmware in the BIOS file.
Do you know how to flash with flashrom?


----------



## Kha

ManniX-ITA said:


> It's the Realtek firmware in the BIOS file.
> Do you know how to flash with flashrom?


I tried to flash with Qflash, in Bios, but got invalid file. No, I didn't flash with flashrom before.


----------



## dkuster

I'm looking for some help with a weird DRAM overclocking issue. I have an x570 aorus extreme on bios version F21.

In the bios, I can set:
Infinity Fabric Frequency and Dividers 1800MHz
Memory Clock Speed 1800MHz
FCLK Frequency 1800MHz

And ZenTimings will report MCLK, FCLK, and UCLK at 1800MHz as expected.

If I bump all three settings up to 1833MHz and reboot ZenTimings will show FCLK at 1833 and the others at 1800.

If I boot back into the bios I see that the memory clock was set back to 1800. So basically I can't seem to raise it above 1800. The whole idea was to keep the 1:1:1 clock ratio so this isn't what I want to see.

Am I missing another bios setting somewhere, or is this an issue with F21, or ???

Thanks!


----------



## t4t3r

dkuster said:


> I'm looking for some help with a weird DRAM overclocking issue. I have an x570 aorus extreme on bios version F21.
> 
> In the bios, I can set:
> Infinity Fabric Frequency and Dividers 1800MHz
> Memory Clock Speed 1800MHz
> FCLK Frequency 1800MHz
> 
> And ZenTimings will report MCLK, FCLK, and UCLK at 1800MHz as expected.
> 
> If I bump all three settings up to 1833MHz and reboot ZenTimings will show FCLK at 1833 and the others at 1800.
> 
> If I boot back into the bios I see that the memory clock was set back to 1800. So basically I can't seem to raise it above 1800. The whole idea was to keep the 1:1:1 clock ratio so this isn't what I want to see.
> 
> Am I missing another bios setting somewhere, or is this an issue with F21, or ???
> 
> Thanks!


You should only need to set it in 2 places: Memory Multiplier (36.00) and under Settings -> AMD Overclocking -> Infinity Fabric (1800mhz). I am still running F20 on my B550i as I haven't put my other 5900x in it yet, and my X570i still has an even older bios (F11 I think?).


----------



## prymortal

stasio said:


> Please redownload X570 and B550 BIOS.
> 
> New release date is Dec 31 2020, links are same.


My God the issues I had after downloading this Bio's!! Long Story short Bio's works fine, no issues noticed relating to the bio's other than CSM lagg is back with a vengeance.

So after installing Bio's My hard drive on the other hand had a lose sata cable somehow after installing bios, Error E6, Error A2, windows not starting, drives not loading, stuck on bio's screen & finally PC not restarting. OH THERE IS MORE! but thats enough on this issue. (_Originally thought it might be related to bio's because timing but can confirm it was just the sata cable._)

The keyboard for some reason decided that the ' key now has a Heap of delay. Only key that does. This i have not been able to figure out yet. As it also happened after bio's update. I know its not a sticky key, because if i press space after it does the releases it from the delay. (_dead key usual due to keyboard input change - Which hasn't been changed, So its a random O/S thing not bio's - Now confirmed some reason changed to US international which has dead keys_)


----------



## dkuster

t4t3r said:


> You should only need to set it in 2 places: Memory Multiplier (36.00) and under Settings -> AMD Overclocking -> Infinity Fabric (1800mhz). I am still running F20 on my B550i as I haven't put my other 5900x in it yet, and my X570i still has an even older bios (F11 I think?).


Thanks, I think I figured it out. It seems I have to also adjust the "system memory multiplier". I'm testing now at 1833MHz with a 1:1 ratio...


----------



## ManniX-ITA

Kha said:


> I tried to flash with Qflash, in Bios, but got invalid file. No, I didn't flash with flashrom before.


You have to flash using flashrom:

flashrom -p internal -w file.rom









232.5 KB file on MEGA







mega.nz





Create a FreeDOS bootable USB stick with Rufus and boot with it:






Rufus - The Official Website (Download, New Releases)


Rufus is a small application that creates bootable USB drives, which can then be used to install or run Microsoft Windows, Linux or DOS. In just a few minutes, and with very few clicks, Rufus can help you run a new Operating System on your computer...



rufus.ie


----------



## dansi

updated to f31, key in my old settings, ran some benchmarks. results are similar to f22. i saw the option for resizeable bar, and boost clock overide, enabled both of them.

guess my zen2 is at its limit for pbo tweaks. until amd can release per core vcore offsets, some form of curve optimizer....zen2 is going to stay thermals limited with only silicon wide vcore offset, there is nothing left to gain from new bioses.

oh and still getting whea 19 errors. thankfully no bsod and lock ups still.


----------



## Kha

*Two questions about Ryzen 5000.*

1. Question about Curve Optimizer: what is the best procedure to figure it the stable values ? (I put -15 to all cores and system looks pretty stable so far).

2. Why SOC is so high ? Ryzen Master shows 1.2 (excuse the horrible ram timings, didn't tuned them yet).


----------



## Kha

ManniX-ITA said:


> Create a FreeDOS bootable USB stick with Rufus and boot with it:


That gonna be a *****, don't have an USB around


----------



## Kha




----------



## Mullcom

dkuster said:


> I'm looking for some help with a weird DRAM overclocking issue. I have an x570 aorus extreme on bios version F21.
> 
> In the bios, I can set:
> Infinity Fabric Frequency and Dividers 1800MHz
> Memory Clock Speed 1800MHz
> FCLK Frequency 1800MHz
> 
> And ZenTimings will report MCLK, FCLK, and UCLK at 1800MHz as expected.
> 
> If I bump all three settings up to 1833MHz and reboot ZenTimings will show FCLK at 1833 and the others at 1800.
> 
> If I boot back into the bios I see that the memory clock was set back to 1800. So basically I can't seem to raise it above 1800. The whole idea was to keep the 1:1:1 clock ratio so this isn't what I want to see.
> 
> Am I missing another bios setting somewhere, or is this an issue with F21, or ???
> 
> Thanks!


After 1800mhz you need to follow it to higher FCLK manually.

Skickat från min SM-G973F via Tapatalk


----------



## Mastakony

Feedback
5950X on Aorus [email protected]

Except for my F4-3800C14 stuck at 3600C14 (Still can't reach IF1900), I can now keep a rock solid "SMT OFF [email protected]"
Yeah I don't care about SMT.

Waiting for F32 for maybe take the IF1900

But I can say this F31 is not so bad...on Elite.


Envoyé de mon Redmi K30 Pro en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Jason_Cruze

Kha said:


> View attachment 2472081


Just run R20 single core and see how the core boosts, based on reports 5600x maxes out at 4850~4900, so you can only play with 200 to 250 max offset rest all are unstable and may cause instant reboot.

I have settled for +250 offset.


----------



## Kha

Jason_Cruze said:


> Just run R20 single core and see how the core boosts, based on reports 5600x maxes out at 4850~4900, so you can only play with 200 to 250 max offset rest all are unstable and may cause instant reboot.
> 
> I have settled for +250 offset.


I am talking about Curve Optimizer values, not about the +offset.


----------



## Mullcom

dansi said:


> updated to f31, key in my old settings, ran some benchmarks. results are similar to f22. i saw the option for resizeable bar, and boost clock overide, enabled both of them.
> 
> guess my zen2 is at its limit for pbo tweaks. until amd can release per core vcore offsets, some form of curve optimizer....zen2 is going to stay thermals limited with only silicon wide vcore offset, there is nothing left to gain from new bioses.
> 
> oh and still getting whea 19 errors. thankfully no bsod and lock ups still.


Same for me. No gain at all. I have try to use PBO as it should be used. But I only loosing performance. Haven't yet try PBO big buy that is the only way I get better boost and get my +200

Perhaps I can do better with PBO bug now when it has up to +500

Start to think yo manually overclock CPU but need to learn which settings.

Wonder if I go for manual settings is this going be all the time or can it still down lock when lower loading comes?

Skickat från min SM-G973F via Tapatalk


----------



## Mastakony

Kha said:


> *Two questions about Ryzen 5000.*
> 
> 1. Question about Curve Optimizer: what is the best procedure to figure it the stable values ? (I put -15 to all cores and system looks pretty stable so far).
> 
> 2. Why SOC is so high ? Ryzen Master shows 1.2 (excuse the horrible ram timings, didn't tuned them yet).
> 
> View attachment 2472080


1. Sorry but I only Manual OCing so I can't help.

2. AFAIK vSOC in RM is VID which is the voltage it ask. But you should check the SOC Voltage in HWInfo which is the delivered vSOC.

Envoyé de mon Redmi K30 Pro en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## PatrickE

Is the "new" F31 BIOS any different from the F31 that was posted (and removed) earlier this month?


----------



## Bart

I'm still seeing the same F31Q BIOS that was uploaded 12/18/2020 on their website.


----------



## Kha

Well guys, talk to you most probably tomorrow or something. May you all have a Happy New Year ! 
(We surely deserve one).


----------



## Kha

Mastakony said:


> 1. Sorry but I only Manual OCing so I can't help.
> 
> 2. AFAIK vSOC in RM is VID which is the voltage it ask. But you should check the SOC Voltage in HWInfo which is the delivered vSOC.
> 
> Envoyé de mon Redmi K30 Pro en utilisant Tapatalk


*My Ryzen 5900x*

SoC Voltage in HWInfo - 1.181v current, 1.175 min, 1.188 max
CPU VCore Soc in HWInfo - 1.200v everywhere.
Ryzen Master VDDCR SOC - 1.2v


----------



## thibautvs

Just installed F31 bios, coming from the F31q. Now i don't seem to have any whea bsod anymore. I could get them 90 procent of the time using geekbench for some reason. Now after a few runs with some negative offset on the cores and pb+200 on my 5900x. It all seems stable. I will test more but seems that this has solved my bsod problems. All the rest of my voltages are on auto now, as before i was tuning them to get the least problems as i can. C state etc is enabled aswell now. Memory is running 3200mhz cl14 xmp.

Boost went up 50mhz aswell with same settings on the f31 bios.

Edit: all core boost when playing cyberpunk is now around 4.7 ghz and single core is 5.1ghz as before it was 4.65 and 5ghz.


----------



## scaramonga

All good here on latest for Master (F31 - 30/12/20)  Not that I had any problems anyway. Usual update process - reset defaults, flashrom, reset defaults, flashrom again, reset defaults. Never fails  Half the problems on here, are settings not getting cleared properly, through the normal flash process, which is mostly Gigabytes fault, that, and numerous duplicates scattered all over a poorly programmed BIOS.

Anyone notice they have separated PCIe Gen section now? 2 options (since I last updated anyway) PCIe x16 speed & PCIe speed, used to be just the one


----------



## Kha

@ghiga_andrei here you go, a good read for what you asked regarding Curve and boosts and offset.


__
https://www.reddit.com/r/Amd/comments/khtx1o


----------



## Mullcom

Happy new year [emoji178][emoji3060]

Skickat från min SM-G973F via Tapatalk


----------



## Jason_Cruze

The best I could get as of now,


----------



## dr.Rafi

Kha said:


> Well guys, talk to you most probably tomorrow or something. May you all have a Happy New Year !
> (We surely deserve one).
> 
> View attachment 2472083


----------



## ryouiki

Hmmm F31 "Final" posted with 12/31/2020 date seems to have some oddities in the BIOS menus.

Thunderbolt support menu is completely missing now. Additionally various items you can add to the as shortcuts via "INS" key are now mapping to the wrong items in the BIOS, mostly seems to be an issue with the AMD Overclocking.... for example trying to create a shortcut for "Power Down Enable" ends up somehow creating an entry for Spread Spectrum, and you set VDDG to manual and try to add VDDG IOD, it ends up creating an entry that isn't even a valid selection.


----------



## Efraine Rhyder

Hey guys, just updated to F31, fresh release.
Earlier today (around 4:30AM) I’ve encountered UNEXPECTED_STORE_EXCEPTION BSOD. Had similar BSODs back on 12/26/2020(strangely, same timing around 4:30AM) and 12/4/2020(this one was due to WHEA errors, got fixed with newer BIOS).
Every time this kind of BSOD happened my system froze and was stuck at 0%, then after reboot I couldn’t even get in BIOS or past it (stuck on Aorus logo with DEL and F button prompts)

Anyone knows how to trace the culprit? My system failed to make minidump or memory dump during these BSODs so I’m left clueless...


----------



## ShropshireJohn

I'm suspecting USB issues with F31 on my Elite board, I've had a few strange disconnects with my Xbox Wireless controller that I didn't get on my previous BIOS. 

I might Flash back to F31Q


----------



## Kha

I got too some USB keyboard issues, but I feel most of them were related to my too aggressive Curve Optimizer.


----------



## Jason_Cruze

Kha said:


> I got too some USB keyboard issues, but I feel most of them were related to my too aggressive Curve Optimizer.


I would wait for 1190 agesa before tweaking CO aggressively and hopefully it allows 2000 FCLK.


----------



## Kha

Jason_Cruze said:


> I would wait for 1190 agesa before tweaking CO aggressively and hopefully it allows 2000 FCLK.


I am already with some cores at -30 in Curve Optimizer - testing the waters right now. Regarding Infinity Fabric, seems either my 5900x is not very good, or there is a brick wall in this F31, because highest FCLK for me is 1866. No WHEAS, but can't even boot with more.

@ManniX-ITA what do you think about my voltages ?


----------



## LionAlonso

Kha said:


> I am already with some cores at -30 in Curve Optimizer - testing the waters right now. Regarding Infinity Fabric, seems either my 5900x is not very good, or there is a brick wall in this F31, because highest FCLK for me is 1866. No WHEAS, but can't even boot with more.
> 
> @ManniX-ITA what do you think about my voltages ?
> 
> View attachment 2472152


I can do 1900IF with 5900X in every of the F31 Bioses stable with no WHEA at 1.05 Vsoc, 950 IOD, 900 CCD and VDPP
When i was tweaking at start, trying to put a higher vsoc was bad for me, u can give it a try.


----------



## Kha

LionAlonso said:


> I can do 1900IF with 5900X in every of the F31 Bioses stable with no WHEA at 1.05 Vsoc, 950 IOD, 900 CCD and VDPP
> When i was tweaking at start, trying to put a higher vsoc was bad for me, u can give it a try.


will do, thanks.


----------



## ManniX-ITA

Kha said:


> I am already with some cores at -30 in Curve Optimizer - testing the waters right now. Regarding Infinity Fabric, seems either my 5900x is not very good, or there is a brick wall in this F31, because highest FCLK for me is 1866. No WHEAS, but can't even boot with more.
> 
> @ManniX-ITA what do you think about my voltages ?
> 
> View attachment 2472152


Looks fine for idle.
You have to check under load with frequencies, single and all cores.



LionAlonso said:


> I can do 1900IF with 5900X in every of the F31 Bioses stable with no WHEA at 1.05 Vsoc, 950 IOD, 900 CCD and VDPP
> When i was tweaking at start, trying to put a higher vsoc was bad for me, u can give it a try.


When you go up with IF you need to raise VDDG; both CCD and IOD.
At the same time you need to go up with VSOC.
I need 1.2V VSOC with 1150 VDDG IOD and 1100 CCD for 2067 MHz IF.
Hopefully once fixed in the AGESA the needed voltage will be lower.



http://imgur.com/C3tQivn


For IF 1900 the VSOC is at 1.15V and VDDG CCD/IOD at 950/1050.
Would work even with less but I'd have small USB vdroops and lagging under load.
Depends on the AGESA version.


----------



## Lexi is Dumb

Updated to the F31Q bios on my X570 Pro Wifi that adds re-size bar support.
It appears to be working on my 3700X. 3440x1440 Ultra High preset. Can anyone else confirm? Try some other games known to be affected by SAM?

"Disabled"









"Auto"


----------



## Mullcom

How do I change core vid?

I try to change it on CPU Vcore to 1.2500v

But maybe is sent that? I get 1.1000v in windows.


Update... Found It
Skickat från min SM-G973F via Tapatalk


----------



## Nighthog

*Re-Size BAR Support* works on *F31 *with Ryzen 5 4650G Pro on X570 Xtreme. Got a more responsive system and better scores from GPU, RX VEGA 64.


----------



## Kha

ManniX-ITA said:


> Looks fine for idle.
> You have to check under load with frequencies, single and all cores.


Isn't SOC supposed to be ~1.1 or something ? Or this 1.1 value was specific to Ryzen 3000 ?


----------



## Lexi is Dumb

Re; Re-Size bar again.
I had to run this one multiple times. The result was always this drastic 
it seems to have a heavy effect on my CPU/GPU utilization. in the AC benchmark, my CPU usage dropped from 50% to 30% with Re-size bar on. Look at the "GPU bound" numbers here in SOTTR. What the heck is going on?
3440x1440 Highest Preset. TAA. DX12.

Re-size bar Disabled









Auto.


----------



## ManniX-ITA

Kha said:


> Isn't SOC supposed to be ~1.1 or something ? Or this 1.1 value was specific to Ryzen 3000 ?


Better if at least 1.1V, higher for IF or RAM OC.
1.2V is really a lot, for 24h usage better not above about 1.75V.


----------



## Kha

ManniX-ITA said:


> Better if at least 1.1V, higher for IF or RAM OC.
> 1.2V is really a lot, for 24h usage better not above about 1.75V.


Yeah, that's why I asked. I really don't wanna fry this 5900x lol.


----------



## Kha

Also, saw your entry in the Zen 3 OC sheet and the VDDP, VDDG IOD, VDDG CCD look pretty brutal, can you please explain them a bit so me and others can understand more about what we need to do ? Thanks.


----------



## ManniX-ITA

Kha said:


> Also, saw your entry in the Zen 3 OC sheet and the VDDP, VDDG IOD, VDDG CCD look pretty brutal, can you please explain them a bit so me and others can understand more about what we need to do ? Thanks.


VSOC golden rule is 40-50mV above the highest VDDG/VDDP voltage.
Higher means more performances and more stability.
Generally is not needed above 1.15V, depends on IF clock and memory timings.
For CL14 at high IF 1900, below 1.175-1.8V it could be unstable.
Currently for IF above 2000 is almost always mandatory at 1.2V.

Lower are the voltages and better will be the thermals; this has obvious advantages.
But you can't just go down as you please, there's a limit for the silicon.
VDDG CCD usually below 900 will crash the cores. IOD below 950 will give you USB problems and crashes under load.

Higher voltages will raise the thermals but will also unlocks higher IF and high memory frequency and timings OC.
Depends on the CPU silicon here as well; especially with x900/x950x. They need voltage to keep it up.
It's easier to overclock with x600x/x800x at lower voltages.
Always better to find the lowest possible voltages for both CCD and IOD.
y-cruncher stress test to find the lowest CCD and gaming to spot USB and lagging for IOD.
Higher IOD means more performances and more stability but even a bit too high and is the opposite.
CCD too high or too low will cause crashes or stuttering.

VDDP is generally better at 900mV; sometimes can go down to 800 but it depends on silicon, it could become unstable.
Lower the voltage and better the signal integrity; easier to tune ProcODT, CAD_BUS, VDIMM.
Here too for tight timings and high frequencies more could be needed. But often is not required.
VDDP at 800mV could work for 3800CL16 but not for 3800CL14 or 4000CL16.
Depends on the CPU, board, memory kit PCB and IC.
It's not recommended to go above 1050mV; the DDR4 bus will become really stressed.
This will have a very negative impact on the Infinity Fabrics reliability.


----------



## St0RM53

ryouiki said:


> Hmmm F31 "Final" posted with 12/31/2020 date seems to have some oddities in the BIOS menus.
> 
> Thunderbolt support menu is completely missing now. Additionally various items you can add to the as shortcuts via "INS" key are now mapping to the wrong items in the BIOS, mostly seems to be an issue with the AMD Overclocking.... for example trying to create a shortcut for "Power Down Enable" ends up somehow creating an entry for Spread Spectrum, and you set VDDG to manual and try to add VDDG IOD, it ends up creating an entry that isn't even a valid selection.


'

there haven't been a bios update i haven't found this issue..reported it a couple of times already


----------



## ManniX-ITA

Kha said:


> I am already with some cores at -30 in Curve Optimizer - testing the waters right now. Regarding Infinity Fabric, seems either my 5900x is not very good, or there is a brick wall in this F31, because highest FCLK for me is 1866. No WHEAS, but can't even boot with more.
> 
> @ManniX-ITA what do you think about my voltages ?
> 
> View attachment 2472152


I have just noticed the VSOC is at 1.2V...
Really too high for this configuration.
I'd set it manually at 1.15V.

You can try with VDDG IOD at 1050 to fix the USB problems.
And to boot at 1900 you could need it at 1100.
If that's the case set VSOC at 1.17V or 1.18V.

There was someone that reported he had no more issues with the Realtek NIC enabling the Network Stack in the BIOS.


----------



## master_ggr

Efraine Rhyder said:


> Hey guys, just updated to F31, fresh release.
> Earlier today (around 4:30AM) I’ve encountered UNEXPECTED_STORE_EXCEPTION BSOD. Had similar BSODs back on 12/26/2020(strangely, same timing around 4:30AM) and 12/4/2020(this one was due to WHEA errors, got fixed with newer BIOS).
> Every time this kind of BSOD happened my system froze and was stuck at 0%, then after reboot I couldn’t even get in BIOS or past it (stuck on Aorus logo with DEL and F button prompts)
> 
> Anyone knows how to trace the culprit? My system failed to make minidump or memory dump during these BSODs so I’m left clueless...


I have a Aorus pro, Zen2 3800x, pcie 4.0 NVMe. Also I updated from F31q to the newer F31 (12/31/2020). Personally I fighting with problems after wakeup, some time freezing and then get BSOD like describe from @Efraine Rhyder, only power off is possible, the problem is lost the pcie 4.0 NVMe disk! For now, I set the pcie stuff from auto to 4.0. Since then, no more BSOD or lost of disk! I only use XMP no OC.


----------



## Kha

ManniX-ITA said:


> I have just noticed the VSOC is at 1.2V...
> Really too high for this configuration.
> I'd set it manually at 1.15V.
> 
> You can try with VDDG IOD at 1050 to fix the USB problems.
> And to boot at 1900 you could need it at 1100.
> If that's the case set VSOC at 1.17V or 1.18V.
> 
> There was someone that reported he had no more issues with the Realtek NIC enabling the Network Stack in the BIOS.


Yeah, I put it now to 1.1, will test. Will try 1.15 too.

I don't have USB problems (so far). Got only some small issues with keyboard when I undervolted too much with CO.

Will try the VDDG IOD soon at 1100 for higher IF.

I saw the reddit post and enabled Network Stack in BIOS by yesterday. Still got NDIS error.


----------



## Kha

And that's me, after some CO tuning (Highest cores -29, lowest -17)

Appears stable so I validated it.









AMD Ryzen 9 5900X @ 4473.96 MHz - CPU-Z VALIDATOR


[bzd5rc] Validated Dump by KHA (2021-01-01 15:40:16) - MB: Gigabyte B550 AORUS MASTER - RAM: 16384 MB




valid.x86.fr


----------



## MikeS3000

Nice single core result! Your multi is a bit low. Do you mind sharing your settings? On my 5900x I noticed that if I leave power limits at default I get nice single core scores but multi suffers. If I choose "motherboard limits" then multi will go up and single drops a bit. EDC is the biggest factor for single core. EDC at 140 I get higher boost than "motherboard" 215A. So far I've only been stable at -10 on my 2nd CCD and around -5 on the first CCD with +0 overclock (higher values are nice to look at but lead to instability and no increase in benchmark scores). I'll score around 670 single and 10,000 multi at those settings. Stability is so tricky with per core curve optimizer. Need the correct values to stop idle blue and black screen shut downs.


----------



## dansi

Lexi is Dumb said:


> Re; Re-Size bar again.
> I had to run this one multiple times. The result was always this drastic
> it seems to have a heavy effect on my CPU/GPU utilization. in the AC benchmark, my CPU usage dropped from 50% to 30% with Re-size bar on. Look at the "GPU bound" numbers here in SOTTR. What the heck is going on?
> 3440x1440 Highest Preset. TAA. DX12.
> 
> Re-size bar Disabled
> View attachment 2472165
> 
> 
> Auto.
> View attachment 2472166



interesting if it works.
do you have other games to test?

unigine? 3dmark? geekbench?

sadly it dont work on geforce, so we cant join in.


----------



## ryouiki

St0RM53 said:


> there haven't been a bios update i haven't found this issue..reported it a couple of times already


I've seen this in older BIOS, but hasn't been a problem in most of the F31 betas.... also not quite sure why they would remove thunderbolt options at this point.


----------



## EniGma1987

ManniX-ITA said:


> What do you mean with heavy traffic? 1 GBps or more?


Saturating 1gbps and starving for bandwidth because there are 3 streams trying to take it all up. One download stream, two upload streams. The port cant seem to do both directions at full speed either which is pretty sad. It claims Full-Duplex, but acts like Half-Duplex.
Heavy as far as bandwidth goes, not heavy connection wise like torrenting.
It seems like any time the bandwidth pushes close to 1gbps the Realtek Ethernet port crashes after an 30 minutes or so.




ManniX-ITA said:


> Yes it's the Windows default HCL driver.
> 
> These are the settings.
> 
> You have to go the the Device Properties -> Advanced and disable:
> 
> 
> Advanced EEE
> ARP Offload
> Energy-Efficient Ethernet
> Gigabit-Lite
> Green Ethernet
> Interrupt Moderation
> IPv5 Checksum Offload
> Large Send Offload v2 (IPv4)
> Large Send Offload v2 (IPv6)
> NS Offload
> Power Saving Mode
> TCP Checksum Offload (IPv4)
> TCP Checksum Offload (IPv6)
> UDP Checksum Offload (IPv4)
> UDP Checksum Offload (IPv6)
> And of course in Power Management disable Allow the computer to turn off this device


Kinda pointless to use a good NIC if everything it does is going to be disabled and send that traffic to the CPU to process instead.
If Realtek is known to crash with TCP Offload and such then they are completely junk and should never be used in any products.


----------



## ManniX-ITA

EniGma1987 said:


> Saturating 1gbps and starving for bandwidth because there are 3 streams trying to take it all up. One download stream, two upload streams. The port cant seem to do both directions at full speed either which is pretty sad. It claims Full-Duplex, but acts like Half-Duplex.
> Heavy as far as bandwidth goes, not heavy connection wise like torrenting.
> It seems like any time the bandwidth pushes close to 1gbps the Realtek Ethernet port crashes after an 30 minutes or so.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kinda pointless to use a good NIC if everything it does is going to be disabled and send that traffic to the CPU to process instead.
> If Realtek is known to crash with TCP Offload and such then they are completely junk and should never be used in any products.


I only tried for 20 minutes but I'm pretty sure I don't have this issue.

If you are familiar with Rufus and flashrom I can mod the BIOS with the same UNDI/OROM combination used for the Unify-X.

Offloading sucks also on Intel; unless you have a very expensive NIC is always better to disable it.
Realtek engine is worse of course.
It's not much effort for the CPU and works better and faster, it does improve latency and interoperability.


----------



## Kha

MikeS3000 said:


> Nice single core result! Your multi is a bit low. Do you mind sharing your settings? On my 5900x I noticed that if I leave power limits at default I get nice single core scores but multi suffers. If I choose "motherboard limits" then multi will go up and single drops a bit. EDC is the biggest factor for single core. EDC at 140 I get higher boost than "motherboard" 215A. So far I've only been stable at -10 on my 2nd CCD and around -5 on the first CCD with +0 overclock (higher values are nice to look at but lead to instability and no increase in benchmark scores). I'll score around 670 single and 10,000 multi at those settings. Stability is so tricky with per core curve optimizer. Need the correct values to stop idle blue and black screen shut downs.


I don't have any fancy settings, like EDC pushed higher or motherboards limits etc. Just Curve Optimizer tuned a bit.


----------



## Kha

EniGma1987 said:


> Saturating 1gbps and starving for bandwidth because there are 3 streams trying to take it all up. One download stream, two upload streams.


Actually I have the same issue but doesn't appear to be related to saturating 1gbps. It can happen even at 100-200 mbps or lower.


----------



## Efraine Rhyder

master_ggr said:


> I have a Aorus pro, Zen2 3800x, pcie 4.0 NVMe. Also I updated from F31q to the newer F31 (12/31/2020). Personally I fighting with problems after wakeup, some time freezing and then get BSOD like describe from @Efraine Rhyder, only power off is possible, the problem is lost the pcie 4.0 NVMe disk! For now, I set the pcie stuff from auto to 4.0. Since then, no more BSOD or lost of disk! I only use XMP no OC.


Hm. So you are suggesting changing PCIE to Gen4 and that helped you counter BSOD?


----------



## MikeS3000

Kha said:


> I don't have any fancy settings, like EDC pushed higher or motherboards limits etc. Just Curve Optimizer tuned a bit.


Any boost override or just 0? So for PBO you are just running Auto scalar, auto limits and per core curve optimizer?


----------



## Mullcom

Are there anyone that get this errors when using CB20 ?

Manual OC my CPU and seams to be issue with CB when i go for higher then 43
can boot on 44 and 45.


I Have rocksolid stable Memory done testing on those.


----------



## Kha

MikeS3000 said:


> Any boost override or just 0? So for PBO you are just running Auto scalar, auto limits and per core curve optimizer?


Yes, Curve optimizer and +50 boost override.


----------



## Mullcom

Kha said:


> Yes, Curve optimizer and +50 boost override.


Did you solve the nic problem?

Skickat från min SM-G973F via Tapatalk


----------



## Adam_S

Has anyone faced issues with XMP after updating to F31q? I have recently updated my BIOS from F20 to F31q, and now XMP is not working. Memory speed locked at 2133 despite enabling XMP.


----------



## Kha

Mullcom said:


> Did you solve the nic problem?
> 
> Skickat från min SM-G973F via Tapatalk


No, I got an Gigabit Ethernet - USB 3.0 card. It works perfectly without any setting. It also has a Realtek chip...


----------



## Mullcom

Kha said:


> No, I got an Gigabit Ethernet - USB 3.0 card. It works perfectly without any setting. It also has a Realtek chip...


That's a bit spooky. Is it same chip?

I have the same issue with other board but in FreeBSD OS. Fix it when I disable off loaded tcp and udp. You should take a look on the nic,s in device manager and see if there is any different between them. If it is sett the failing nic with same settings that working nic. 

Skickat från min SM-G973F via Tapatalk


----------



## Mastakony

Adam_S said:


> Has anyone faced issues with XMP after updating to F31q? I have recently updated my BIOS from F20 to F31q, and now XMP is not working. Memory speed locked at 2133 despite enabling XMP.


If you on Ryzen 3000, stay on F20 F21, dude...
I missed F21 but my 5950X need a buggy Bios F30 F31 to boot

Envoyé de mon Redmi K30 Pro en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Adam_S

Mastakony said:


> If you on Ryzen 3000, stay on F20 F21, dude...
> I missed F21 but my 5950X need a buggy Bios F30 F31 to boot
> 
> Envoyé de mon Redmi K30 Pro en utilisant Tapatalk


got a 5900x yesterday, was very excited. But having issues with XMP and front USB2.0 headers😭


----------



## Mastakony

Mullcom said:


> Are there anyone that get this errors when using CB20 ?
> 
> Manual OC my CPU and seams to be issue with CB when i go for higher then 43
> can boot on 44 and 45.
> 
> 
> I Have rocksolid stable Memory done testing on those.
> View attachment 2472208
> View attachment 2472209


Just level up the voltage to pass CB but you can stay at your lower voltage for daily use...
The real test is in game...
Don't care about CB or P95 non sense benchmark (cuz not real use)

Right now I'm testing 5950X SMT OFF [email protected] no probs in games and desktop but CB doesn't pass...

What the most important? [emoji2957][emoji2957][emoji2957]

Envoyé de mon Redmi K30 Pro en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Mastakony

Adam_S said:


> got a 5900x yesterday, was very excited. But having issues with XMP and front USB2.0 headers[emoji24]


A clear CMOS solved my RAM issue. Seems strange cuz BIOS Flash should erase all things from previous BIOS but maybe it can keep some bad bug in memory.
I worked for me

Envoyé de mon Redmi K30 Pro en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Mullcom

Mastakony said:


> Just level up the voltage to pass CB but you can stay at your lower voltage for daily use...
> The real test is in game...
> Don't care about CB or P95 non sense benchmark (cuz not real use)
> 
> Right now I'm testing 5950X SMT OFF [email protected] no probs in games and desktop but CB doesn't pass...
> 
> What the most important? [emoji2957][emoji2957][emoji2957]
> 
> Envoyé de mon Redmi K30 Pro en utilisant Tapatalk


That's is true 



Skickat från min SM-G973F via Tapatalk


----------



## Kha

Mullcom said:


> That's a bit spooky. Is it same chip?


Good gracious, no.


----------



## HyperC

Mastakony said:


> Just level up the voltage to pass CB but you can stay at your lower voltage for daily use...
> The real test is in game...
> Don't care about CB or P95 non sense benchmark (cuz not real use)
> 
> Right now I'm testing 5950X SMT OFF [email protected] no probs in games and desktop but CB doesn't pass...
> 
> What the most important?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Envoyé de mon Redmi K30 Pro en utilisant Tapatalk


 Some games use avx and so does windows so you might crash randomly, if you were using r20 that also uses avx


----------



## Mullcom

HyperC said:


> Some games use avx and so does windows so you might crash randomly, if you were using r20 that also uses avx


Aha. Then I know what to do. Thx [emoji178]

Skickat från min SM-G973F via Tapatalk


----------



## Kha

ManniX-ITA said:


> I have just noticed the VSOC is at 1.2V...
> Really too high for this configuration.
> I'd set it manually at 1.15V.
> 
> You can try with VDDG IOD at 1050 to fix the USB problems.
> And to boot at 1900 you could need it at 1100.
> If that's the case set VSOC at 1.17V or 1.18V.
> 
> There was someone that reported he had no more issues with the Realtek NIC enabling the Network Stack in the BIOS.


I put it at 1.5v and got some stability issues, tho I am not 100% if it was from it or from too aggressive CO. Went back to 1.2 for now, but tomorrow will test it again.


----------



## Xaris

Efraine Rhyder said:


> Hey guys, just updated to F31, fresh release.
> Earlier today (around 4:30AM) I’ve encountered UNEXPECTED_STORE_EXCEPTION BSOD. Had similar BSODs back on 12/26/2020(strangely, same timing around 4:30AM) and 12/4/2020(this one was due to WHEA errors, got fixed with newer BIOS).
> Every time this kind of BSOD happened my system froze and was stuck at 0%, then after reboot I couldn’t even get in BIOS or past it (stuck on Aorus logo with DEL and F button prompts)
> 
> Anyone knows how to trace the culprit? My system failed to make minidump or memory dump during these BSODs so I’m left clueless...


Oof. The fact you can't get back into the BIOS isn't a good sign. Honestly given the other problems you've had, I'm not so sure it isn't a more deeper hardware problem -- probably motherboard. There is a lesser possibility that it's CPU-related... but... I hope not but it's definitely possible. I forgot, what chip do you have again?

I presume this was at stock BIOS flashed settings right?

I suppose you can try reset defaults -> flash bios -> reset defaults again just to make sure. maybe clear the CMOS battery. Make sure wPCI-E is set to Gen 3 (just incase, 100% useless unless you have a 4.0 M.2 drive). But you should always be able to get back into the BIOS with default settings. 

At this point I would probably say save yourself a headache trying to figure it out and start the RMA process and buy a new one from some retailer where you can still return stuff in 30 days. The GB RMA process will prob take longer than 30-days, but.... if it does come in sooner then you can always return the new one. Or if it comes in after 30-days, then just resell the new or RMA'd motherboard locally.

It's gunna be annoying having to swap out motherboard but I'm not sure that trying to work-around whatever problems you have is going to be any better.


----------



## Kha

Nvm, I am an idiot. Was modifying vCore and thought I was doing vSoc...


----------



## ManniX-ITA

Kha said:


> Nvm, I am an idiot. Was modifying vCore and thought I was doing vSoc...


Where are you changing it?

Try directly in the AMD Overclocking menu leaving Auto in Tweaker


----------



## ryouiki

Back on F31q. It also appears that if you set resizable bar = auto + 4g decoding = enabled and then enable CSM it can cause the board to no longer boot (VGA LED + A* Debug Code)... required a CMOS reset.


----------



## Bart

I might try a CMOS reset myself. I never use USB 2.0 devices, so I was unaware of any issues until I got an Aquacomputer Next flow meter that uses USB 2.0, now it's driving me nuts!! Constant complaints about voltage drops, or constant beeps and resets.


----------



## Efraine Rhyder

Xaris said:


> Oof. The fact you can't get back into the BIOS isn't a good sign. Honestly given the other problems you've had, I'm not so sure it isn't a more deeper hardware problem -- probably motherboard. There is a lesser possibility that it's CPU-related... but... I hope not but it's definitely possible. I forgot, what chip do you have again?
> 
> I presume this was at stock BIOS flashed settings right?
> 
> I suppose you can try reset defaults -> flash bios -> reset defaults again just to make sure. maybe clear the CMOS battery. Make sure wPCI-E is set to Gen 3 (just incase, 100% useless unless you have a 4.0 M.2 drive). But you should always be able to get back into the BIOS with default settings.
> 
> At this point I would probably say save yourself a headache trying to figure it out and start the RMA process and buy a new one from some retailer where you can still return stuff in 30 days. The GB RMA process will prob take longer than 30-days, but.... if it does come in sooner then you can always return the new one. Or if it comes in after 30-days, then just resell the new or RMA'd motherboard locally.
> 
> It's gunna be annoying having to swap out motherboard but I'm not sure that trying to work-around whatever problems you have is going to be any better.


5600X on Aorus Elite X570 (non WiFi)

I have no idea. I need to make sure it’s 100% motherboard or CPU before even trying to work on warranty... But I have no idea how to confirm it :/

And all the problems, besides sound one - inconsistent. Makes it more harder to trace down.


----------



## Efraine Rhyder

Xaris said:


> Oof. The fact you can't get back into the BIOS isn't a good sign. Honestly given the other problems you've had, I'm not so sure it isn't a more deeper hardware problem -- probably motherboard. There is a lesser possibility that it's CPU-related... but... I hope not but it's definitely possible. I forgot, what chip do you have again?
> 
> I presume this was at stock BIOS flashed settings right?
> 
> I suppose you can try reset defaults -> flash bios -> reset defaults again just to make sure. maybe clear the CMOS battery. Make sure wPCI-E is set to Gen 3 (just incase, 100% useless unless you have a 4.0 M.2 drive). But you should always be able to get back into the BIOS with default settings.
> 
> At this point I would probably say save yourself a headache trying to figure it out and start the RMA process and buy a new one from some retailer where you can still return stuff in 30 days. The GB RMA process will prob take longer than 30-days, but.... if it does come in sooner then you can always return the new one. Or if it comes in after 30-days, then just resell the new or RMA'd motherboard locally.
> 
> It's gunna be annoying having to swap out motherboard but I'm not sure that trying to work-around whatever problems you have is going to be any better.


Oh I forgot to mention that everything happened before I updated to new bios, I was using F31 earlier release. I got to new bios after BSOD. Using OC settings you provided to me once before.

I tried checking my SSD, it had 115 retired blocks, but after I updated its firmware (since its Intel it is possible) it went down to 5 now. Idk, maybe it could have been the problem? NVMe SSD is totally clear. HDD has some problems - 1 reallocates sector (and 1 reallocated event), 7 pending sectors. But I have nothing that’s being run on that HDD, it’s just for files storage...

Idk what else I can test on my pc. Last time I used Prime95 or Memtest86 I had no problems whatsoever, so...


----------



## master_ggr

Efraine Rhyder said:


> Hm. So you are suggesting changing PCIE to Gen4 and that helped you counter BSOD?


Yes, until now


----------



## Kha

ManniX-ITA said:


> Where are you changing it?
> 
> Try directly in the AMD Overclocking menu leaving Auto in Tweaker


I changed by mistake vCore and not vSoC. Now should be ok. But.. any reason to change it at AMD Overclocking and not Tweaker ? 

This is at what I get at 1.1. I should go for 1.15, right ?

Also, can you please tell me the difference between auto and motherboard limits and if it motherboard limits is safe or not for daily ?


----------



## ManniX-ITA

Kha said:


> I changed by mistake vCore and not vSoC. Now should be ok. But.. any reason to change it at AMD Overclocking and not Tweaker ?
> 
> This is at what I get at 1.1. I should go for 1.15, right ?
> 
> Also, can you please tell me the difference between auto and motherboard limits and if it motherboard limits is safe or not for daily ?
> 
> View attachment 2472307


Sometimes Tweaker can't override but if it's working is fine.


----------



## Mastakony

Kha said:


> I changed by mistake vCore and not vSoC. Now should be ok. But.. any reason to change it at AMD Overclocking and not Tweaker ?
> 
> View attachment 2472307


Changing vSOC/vCore in tweaker is OK but you'll see a wrong value in Ryzen Master.
If you change it in AMD OC, you'll have the good value in RM.

The reason is RM show the VID (input)
Tweaker only change the delivered voltage (the main value you want to change lol)

Test it :
Put 1.3v in vCore and 1.1v in vSOC in n Tweaker.
You'll see it change the good value in HWINFO
BUT in RM you'll see 1.1v and 1.2v...

Now change it only in AMD OC, and you'll see the good values in both HWINFO and RM...

Changing in Tweaker and AMD OC at the same time is not a problem.
I personally change it in both to have an overview of my OC in main page...

Envoyé de mon Redmi K30 Pro en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Kha

@ManniX-ITA can you please tell me the difference between auto and motherboard limits and if it motherboard limits is safe or not for daily ?


----------



## ManniX-ITA

Kha said:


> @ManniX-ITA can you please tell me the difference between auto and motherboard limits and if it motherboard limits is safe or not for daily ?


Auto is usually setting the default limits for the CPU TDP; it's the same 105W for 5800/5900/5950. I think it's 140/95/145 or something similar.
It's very conservative.
Motherboard is the limit for the motherboard's VRM; it's usually very high.
The CPU will limit anyway but especially with high EDC it could become unstable without a proper cooling or using Curve Optimizer.

More than "dangerous" the limits when too high will degrade performances and make it unstable.
You need to find some good values for your setup and configuration.


----------



## Kha

ManniX-ITA said:


> Auto is usually setting the default limits for the CPU TDP; it's the same 105W for 5800/5900/5950. I think it's 140/95/145 or something similar.
> It's very conservative.
> Motherboard is the limit for the motherboard's VRM; it's usually very high.
> The CPU will limit anyway but especially with high EDC it could become unstable without a proper cooling or using Curve Optimizer.
> 
> More than "dangerous" the limits when too high will degrade performances and make it unstable.
> You need to find some good values for your setup and configuration.


Cooling is ok, I have iddle (browsing + Winamp + some taskbar residents) 36-38 Celsius.

1st CCD boosts all cores to 5ghz, 2nd goes like this:

c6 - 4.900
c7 - 4.875
c8 - 4.925
c9 - 4.900
c10 - 4.875
c11 - 4.925

Now, obviously the 2nd CCD is not as good as the 1st, but is there any way to make it boost higher ?


----------



## ManniX-ITA

Kha said:


> Cooling is ok, I have iddle (browsing + Winamp + some taskbar residents) 36-38 Celsius.
> 
> 1st CCD boosts all cores to 5ghz, 2nd goes like this:
> 
> c6 - 4.900
> c7 - 4.875
> c8 - 4.925
> c9 - 4.900
> c10 - 4.875
> c11 - 4.925
> 
> Now, obviously the 2nd CCD is not as good as the 1st, but is there any way to make it boost higher ?


You can try forcing the scalar to 10 if it's not already there.
Or use a lower negative count for the CCD2.
But once you'll raise the boost for the other cores this will make PBO reduce the boost for the good ones.


----------



## Kha

ManniX-ITA said:


> You can try forcing the scalar to 10 if it's not already there.


No, I was on Auto.



ManniX-ITA said:


> Or use a lower negative count for the CCD2.


And how I do that ?


----------



## ManniX-ITA

Kha said:


> No, I was on Auto.
> 
> 
> 
> And how I do that ?


You should have the Curve Optimizer menu in AMD CBS menu.
It's a bit tricky you need to find the lowest negative count you can go.
Then the lowest you can go for the good cores.
It's risky, if the count is too much the CPU will reset and Windows can be corrupted.
I wouldn't do it without a specific Windows installation that you can sacrifice.


----------



## Kha

I tinkered a bit the Curve Optimizer, appeared stable with -25 on best cores and -17 on worst ones, however I got some weird situations that made me go to all core -16 for now.

The 10x scalar you mentioned, is it safe ?
Also, does LLC plays any part in the stability, when Curve Optimizer is used ?


----------



## ManniX-ITA

Kha said:


> I tinkered a bit the Curve Optimizer, appeared stable with -25 on best cores and -17 on worst ones, however I got some weird situations that made me go to all core -16 for now.
> 
> The 10x scalar you mentioned, is it safe ?


Not really, where the count become unstable could change.
Best would be to keep the Boost clock not too high.
Usually up to 5100/5150 MHz should be enough without triggering instability.
On my 5950x with 100 MHz it can boost up to 5150.
If I set it to 150 MHz with Scalar 10x and a negative count too low it will be unstable.
The 5900x should have 4950 as fmax so in theory up to 200 MHz should be fine.


----------



## Kha

ManniX-ITA said:


> Not really, where the count become unstable could change.
> Best would be to keep the Boost clock not too high.
> Usually up to 5100/5150 MHz should be enough without triggering instability.
> On my 5950x with 100 MHz it can boost up to 5150.
> If I set it to 150 MHz with Scalar 10x and a negative count too low it will be unstable.
> The 5900x should have 4950 as fmax so in theory up to 200 MHz should be fine.


I am actually just going with +50, to reach 5ghz. Should I try 10x scalar and compare boosts on the 2nd ccd ?


----------



## Kha

Btw, I found the perfect thing to check max boosts per core. Get HWinfo and then play a loud MP3 with Winamp and change the affinity to the core you want to check; it appears the 2 vu-meters have the perfect load for this thing


----------



## ManniX-ITA

Kha said:


> I am actually just going with +50, to reach 5ghz. Should I try 10x scalar and compare boosts on the 2nd ccd ?


Yes see the effect.

But you should do the opposite with the count, lower on worst cores than best cores.
Something like -25 on the worst and -15 on the good ones. They'll all boost much higher.
Then you could try setting -30 on the 2nd CCD and see how it goes.



Kha said:


> Btw, I found the perfect thing to check max boosts per core. Get HWinfo and then play a loud MP3 with Winamp and change the affinity to the core you want to check; it appears the 2 vu-meters have the perfect load for this thing
> 
> View attachment 2472311


That's good to see the max boost but it's better to check the sustained boost.
Max boost is kinda pointless unless you want to brag about top speed 
You need a beefy non-AVX workload like CPU-z bench.


----------



## Mullcom

About AVX. Is tear any settings in bios to regulate it? I don't find so much on google about this. 

Skickat från min SM-G973F via Tapatalk


----------



## Kha

ManniX-ITA said:


> But you should do the opposite with the count, lower on worst cores than best cores.
> Something like -25 on the worst and -15 on the good ones. They'll all boost much higher.
> Then you could try setting -30 on the 2nd CCD and see how it goes.


Wow, wait a minute, let me see if I get it.

You are saying that the good cores should get higher values, like -5 for example, while bad cores should get undervolted more, like -20 ?

Am I missing something - souldn't be the other way around like the worst cores needing more voltage to do the job so less undervolt for them and more undervolt for the efficient cores (good ones) ?


----------



## ManniX-ITA

Kha said:


> Wow, wait a minute, let me see if I get it.
> 
> You are saying that the good cores should get higher values, like -5 for example, while bad cores should get undervolted more, like -20 ?
> 
> Am I missing something - souldn't be the other way around like the worst cores needing more voltage to do the job ?


In theory is 3-5mV for each count.
You will undervolt and then the CPU will try to boost as higher it can at that voltage.
The good cores once the worst cores will have less allocated budget (due to the lower voltage) will have the option to boost more.

It's more a balancing thing for the algorithm; the different values will tell which ones to prioritize.
But at the same time lower is the count and higher you ask the core to attempt the max clock.

Practically lower is the count and smaller the gap between the worst and good cores, faster they'll try to boost.
At -30 and -15 good ones you get a normal boost for the good cores at X MHz.
If you set -20 you'll get X+50 MHz, -25 X+100 MHz, -27 X+150MHz.
Setting all to -30, if it's stable, will mostly flat out everything.


----------



## Kha

ManniX-ITA said:


> In theory is 3-5mV for each count.
> You will undervolt and then the CPU will try to boost as higher it can at that voltage.
> The good cores once the worst cores will have less allocated budget (due to the lower voltage) will have the option to boost more.
> 
> It's more a balancing thing for the algorithm; the different values will tell which ones to prioritize.
> But at the same time lower is the count and higher you ask the core to attempt the max clock.
> 
> Practically lower is the count and smaller the gap between the worst and good cores, faster they'll try to boost.
> At -30 and -15 good ones you get a normal boost for the good cores at X MHz.
> If you set -20 you'll get X+50 MHz, -25 X+100 MHz, -27 X+150MHz.
> Setting all to -30, if it's stable, will mostly flat out everything.













My boosts after going like you said, ccd1 on -15 and ccd2 on -25. Should I stop here or ?


----------



## LionAlonso

Kha said:


> View attachment 2472315
> 
> 
> 
> My boosts after going like you said, ccd1 on -15 and ccd2 on -25. Should I stop here or ?


You can try multiple runs of copy in aida memory test, i have found that is one of the test that most stresses ccd2, if u can run 5 or 6 consecutives times u have good undervolt on ccd2.
Sometimes we think that we can lower a lot bad cores but when u get to a situation that bad cores need to boost they crash.


----------



## qiller

Kha said:


> Wow, wait a minute, let me see if I get it.
> 
> You are saying that the good cores should get higher values, like -5 for example, while bad cores should get undervolted more, like -20 ?
> 
> Am I missing something - souldn't be the other way around like the worst cores needing more voltage to do the job so less undervolt for them and more undervolt for the efficient cores (good ones) ?


Best 2 cores (1/1 + 1/2) of my 5950X are peaking out, over 100MHz effective clock more to the third best core (2/3). So the standard curve, that AMD binned to their CPUs, is pushing 2 cores almost to the limit and let the rest boost decently. If you want avoid instability, don't steal vcore to your 2 best core too much per curve optimizer. And: Instability is not shown in load-benchmarks like cb20/23/cpuz, even with single-thread load. You need low load like browsing etc. with low cold ambients temperatures. Low temperature is important to get high clocks and to trigger the instability. Single-thread and multi-thread loads are easy to test, instability comes in low load situations with low cpu temperatures and this is way more difficult to analyze.

Here i did some binning testing:








Ryzen 9 5950X Binning


New LAN Cloud - ein sicherer Ort für all Deine Daten




nextcloud.new-lan.de




Check out the *avg value of the effective clock* of the cores concernd. For stock i did not all cores, but you can check the pbo values, that are not differing much. Load is st-cb23 pointed with affinity setting. Screenshots are done after 1:15min runtime with resettet values during the cb23-run to get conlusive avg values of the st-cb23 run. There are also values of my last curve. All settings are with 0MHz AutoOC.


----------



## ManniX-ITA

Kha said:


> View attachment 2472315
> 
> 
> 
> My boosts after going like you said, ccd1 on -15 and ccd2 on -25. Should I stop here or ?


If you have a decent cooling you can go higher.
With my 5950x and a Dark Rock Pro 4, which is very limiting, I can boost up to 5150 MHz (not sustained) on the best and 5000 MHz on the worst.

If you want to check the temperature is not a problem open both CineBench 20/23 and Geekbench 5.
Run CB MT and once finished immediately start Geekbench 5.
If the cooling is a problem it will reset.


----------



## MikeS3000

Cyberpunk 2077 seems to be exposing the weakness of my curve optimizer settings. On the latest 12/31 f31 "final" bios from TT if I set any negative values then Cyberpunk will crash trying to load a game save. If I disable the cuve then games can load. It seems to be that the curve values are acting differently on F31 where you can't be as aggressive with the curve as other bios revisions. Placebo or did anyone else encounter this?


----------



## SacraficeMyGoat

MikeS3000 said:


> Cyberpunk 2077 seems to be exposing the weakness of my curve optimizer settings. On the latest 12/31 f31 "final" bios from TT if I set any negative values then Cyberpunk will crash trying to load a game save. If I disable the cuve then games can load. It seems to be that the curve values are acting differently on F31 where you can't be as aggressive with the curve as other bios revisions. Placebo or did anyone else encounter this?


That's most likely the outdated F31, as the final release had issues. I could be wrong and they released the updated F31, but to my knowledge they haven't.

Also, I don't think Cyberpunk is a very good stability test at the moment due to various performance/bug issues with the game.


----------



## Kha

@ManniX-ITA I just watched Robert's exposition of PBO 2 and CO, yet he said that the best way to CO is start undervolting the best cores, then the rest, since the best cores can give more.

Yet what you told was exact opposite, as in tune lowest possible the worst cores, so now I am in a complete dilemma of what to do lol.


----------



## ManniX-ITA

Kha said:


> @ManniX-ITA I just watched Robert's exposition of PBO 2 and CO, yet he said that the best way to CO is start undervolting the best cores, then the rest, since the best cores can give more.
> 
> Yet what you told was exact opposite, as in tune lowest possible the worst cores, so now I am in a complete dilemma of what to do lol.


Make some tests for yourself; that's what I did.

The worst cores can go much more down than the good cores.
They basically don't care much because they are not going to boost very high anyway.

If you set them to -30 they'll boost much better than at -10.
The good cores let's say they can go max down to -15.
If you check the sustained boost and the whole performances when the worst ones are set at -30 it's much better than when set at -10.

I guess Robert didn't really tested much for himself the final product and relied on engineering's info on what to say


----------



## qiller

Kha said:


> @ManniX-ITA I just watched Robert's exposition of PBO 2 and CO, yet he said that the best way to CO is start undervolting the best cores, then the rest, since the best cores can give more.
> 
> Yet what you told was exact opposite, as in tune lowest possible the worst cores, so now I am in a complete dilemma of what to do lol.


As ManniX-ITA said, you must test it. My 2 best cores don't like a strong undervolting. If I do that (lower than -5 counts), I'll get shutdown-/restart-problems (e.g. booting into UEFI settings with shutdown -r- fw -t 0 will hang up or shows BSOD) or freezes while browsing or doing nothing special occur.


----------



## ManniX-ITA

I've seen good results by fine-tuning each offset but I couldn't replicate it.
Despite all the efforts at the end a single higher negative count for all the worst and a lower for the best always yielded better results.

I've also tried to create an algorithm using the quality reported by the CPPC tags and that too was yielding much worse results.

Tested also the other recommendation from AMD to use a lower count on the 2nd CCD and that one didn't work for me.
The 2nd CCD got very marginally faster while there was a big drop both on the worst and best cores on the 1st.

Till I don't move to the new build with the TECs and watercooling, I can't do very reliable testing; way too much limited by the cooling capacity.


----------



## LionAlonso

Hi, anyone who knows how good is this result with a 5900X with CO:
Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd. X570 AORUS MASTER - Geekbench Browser
I have just CO, no Boost override or scalar.
I cant find any baseline benchs.

@ManniX-ITA Btw, right now i found geekbench good for stability, but i have to say that multiple fast passes of copy in memory bench of aida for the worst cores works better.
I dont know why, but only that specific part of the bench boost like crazy the worst cores (ccd2 ones).
Is the only one which crashed if i apply a lot of negative curve on my worst cores.


----------



## ManniX-ITA

Keep in mind *there's a lot of hidden logic behind the curve optimizer*.

I'll make you an example; my best cores 1 & 4 have quality 216.
My core 0 has quality 211; it's almost at the same level.

I though it would boost higher with a count like the best ones.
Or maybe half-way between the worst and best cores.

But it's not like that.
Despite the quality level the behavior is the same as the other cores.
It doesn't crash at the same negative count as the best ones but as the same the worst ones are crashing.
It's only slightly better boosting than the others which have a worse quality level.

PBO basically knows which are the best cores and it's behaving differently with them.
*How you set the counts, more than really turning a knob, is about giving directions to PBO how you'd like it to run.*


----------



## LionAlonso

ManniX-ITA said:


> Keep in mind *there's a lot of hidden logic behind the curve optimizer*.
> 
> I'll make you an example; my best cores 1 & 4 have quality 216.
> My core 0 has quality 211; it's almost at the same level.
> 
> I though it would boost higher with a count like the best ones.
> Or maybe half-way between the worst and best cores.
> 
> But it's not like that.
> Despite the quality level the behavior is the same as the other cores.
> It doesn't crash at the same negative count as the best ones but as the same the worst ones are crashing.
> It's only slightly better boosting than the others which have a worse quality level.
> 
> PBO basically knows which are the best cores and it's behaving differently with them.
> *How you set the counts, more than really turning a knob, is about giving directions to PBO how you'd like it to run.*


Where do you see the “score” of the quality of the cores?


----------



## ManniX-ITA

LionAlonso said:


> Hi, anyone who knows how good is this result with a 5900X with CO:
> Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd. X570 AORUS MASTER - Geekbench Browser
> I have just CO, no Boost override or scalar.
> I cant find any baseline benchs.
> 
> @ManniX-ITA Btw, right now i found geekbench good for stability, but i have to say that multiple fast passes of copy in memory bench of aida for the worst cores works better.
> I dont know why, but only that specific part of the bench boost like crazy the worst cores (ccd2 ones).
> Is the only one which crashed if i apply a lot of negative curve on my worst cores.


I think it's pretty good.
I don't have enough cooling but I couldn't pass 1699 on single and 18972 on multi with the 5950x.

Not a bad idea AIDA, it's one of the worst test to pass.
It's overloading the VRM like crazy; the only test were I can hear the Unify-X coil whine.



LionAlonso said:


> Where do you see the “score” of the quality of the cores?


In the System Logs:










You have one event for each thread.


----------



## LionAlonso

ManniX-ITA said:


> I think it's pretty good.
> I don't have enough cooling but I couldn't pass 1699 on single and 18972 on multi with the 5950x.
> 
> Not a bad idea AIDA, it's one of the worst test to pass.
> It's overloading the VRM like crazy; the only test were I can hear the Unify-X coil whine.
> 
> 
> 
> In the System Logs:
> 
> View attachment 2472372
> 
> 
> You have one event for each thread.


my best on the 5900X only have 177 
I have tried 50Mhz boots override, i have better single core (26 more) but the multi is worse (130 less).
Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd. X570 AORUS MASTER - Geekbench Browser
Do you think for gaming is better to have at 5Ghz with more single and a bit less multi or stock with better multi?
I dont care about a number but i prefer better performance at everyday tasks and gaming.


----------



## ManniX-ITA

LionAlonso said:


> my best on the 5900X only have 177
> I have tried 50Mhz boots override, i have better single core (26 more) but the multi is worse (130 less).
> Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd. X570 AORUS MASTER - Geekbench Browser
> Do you think for gaming is better to have at 5Ghz with more single and a bit less multi or stock with better multi?
> I dont care about a number but i prefer better performance at everyday tasks and gaming.


26 more in single is almost significant but 130 in multi is below the margin of error.
For everyday tasks is better single perf.
In theory for gaming as well but if you really want to be sure check with CPU-z.
You can set the number of threads and looking for the best 4-6-8 threads boosting is the best for gaming.


----------



## scanz

ManniX-ITA said:


> I'll make you an example; my best cores 1 & 4 have quality 216.
> My core 0 has quality 211; it's almost at the same level.


I have a couple questions on 'best cores';

should we trust what Ryzen Master displays as being the best cores per CCD? Reason for asking is as similar to you, I have another core which performs identical to the two best in CCD 0 and a core in CCD 1 which sometimes performs better than the two best.
when people refer to 'two best', is this the best and second best in CCD 0 or the best across all CCD (i.e. the best single cores in CCD 0 & CCD 1 for a 5900X)?

Additionally, is there any rough guidance on what values should be applied for PPT, TDC and EDC? As I see a lot of variations used and suggested by people. I recall you stating earlier in the thread that EDC should not be set too high, but what is a 'high' value? Is there a baseline for these which can be used to tweak / test against?


----------



## Mullcom

WoW. singel core power rocks =D


----------



## Efraine Rhyder

master_ggr said:


> Yes, until now


Until now? Didn’t help?


----------



## HyperC

well that is very strange cause a my cores say 


*NominalFrequency*3700


*MaximumPerformancePercent*100


*MinimumPerformancePercent*100


*MinimumThrottlePercent*100


*PerformanceImplementation*0


----------



## HyperC

scanz said:


> I have a couple questions on 'best cores';
> 
> should we trust what Ryzen Master displays as being the best cores per CCD? Reason for asking is as similar to you, I have another core which performs identical to the two best in CCD 0 and a core in CCD 1 which sometimes performs better than the two best.
> when people refer to 'two best', is this the best and second best in CCD 0 or the best across all CCD (i.e. the best single cores in CCD 0 & CCD 1 for a 5900X)?
> 
> Additionally, is there any rough guidance on what values should be applied for PPT, TDC and EDC? As I see a lot of variations used and suggested by people. I recall you stating earlier in the thread that EDC should not be set too high, but what is a 'high' value? Is there a baseline for these which can be used to tweak / test against?


As for the best cores maybe check what voltage they pull loaded, I have been playing with all my power settings I have noticed in my case with my 5900x that i normally use EDC of 260 it has zero problems pulling 240a full load, the funny thing is i lower to 200 performance goes up and if I try 180 ill crash, but it really depends in your CPU try the motherboard instead of manual load ryzen master check the numbers it sets then go back into bios and change only the EDC maybe 20 or 40 higher


----------



## LionAlonso

HyperC said:


> As for the best cores maybe check what voltage they pull loaded, I have been playing with all my power settings I have noticed in my case with my 5900x that i normally use EDC of 260 it has zero problems pulling 240a full load, the funny thing is i lower to 200 performance goes up and if I try 180 ill crash, but it really depends in your CPU try the motherboard instead of manual load ryzen master check the numbers it sets then go back into bios and change only the EDC maybe 20 or 40 higher


Sooo, if you let stock PPT,TDC and EDC settings you crash? Wow
What have you change? What are your settings ?


----------



## KedarWolf

ManniX-ITA said:


> Keep in mind *there's a lot of hidden logic behind the curve optimizer*.
> 
> I'll make you an example; my best cores 1 & 4 have quality 216.
> My core 0 has quality 211; it's almost at the same level.
> 
> I though it would boost higher with a count like the best ones.
> Or maybe half-way between the worst and best cores.
> 
> But it's not like that.
> Despite the quality level the behavior is the same as the other cores.
> It doesn't crash at the same negative count as the best ones but as the same the worst ones are crashing.
> It's only slightly better boosting than the others which have a worse quality level.
> 
> PBO basically knows which are the best cores and it's behaving differently with them.
> *How you set the counts, more than really turning a knob, is about giving directions to PBO how you'd like it to run.*


How do you tell the core quality?


----------



## ManniX-ITA

KedarWolf said:


> How do you tell the core quality?


In the System Logs:

View attachment 2472372


You have one event for each thread.


----------



## HyperC

LionAlonso said:


> Sooo, if you let stock PPT,TDC and EDC settings you crash? Wow
> What have you change? What are your settings ?


Not stock I was using 300 across the board at first then PPT 300 TDC and EDC 260, messed around for a day or so like that then selected my motherboard settings under PBO which sets them to PPT 1200 TDC 540 and EDC 212.. Ran some tests then changed them so basically atm using 1200, 540, 260 and now messing around with the boost and curve for oh 3 days LOL might just quit and wait for better bios since I haven't been able to 2000 fclk anymore... My business is closed due to covid so I got plenty of time on my hands think I need a second system for more testing aka booting


----------



## Biggd0gg

LionAlonso said:


> my best on the 5900X only have 177
> I have tried 50Mhz boots override, i have better single core (26 more) but the multi is worse (130 less).
> Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd. X570 AORUS MASTER - Geekbench Browser
> Do you think for gaming is better to have at 5Ghz with more single and a bit less multi or stock with better multi?
> I dont care about a number but i prefer better performance at everyday tasks and gaming.


The core quality numbers are not absolute, PBO enabled will alter them slightly. Core quality increases by 6-7 points with PBO enabled on my 5900x.


*Core**Stock**PBO*117418121701773162168417418151581646166173713714381541609145152101331391115015612141147


----------



## HyperC

guess my cpu is broken @ 100% maybe this has something to do with power options? Wow i was correct for once i just installed 1usmus power plan and bam showing different % now


----------



## Jason_Cruze

The GeekBench 5 score of my highly tuned 5600x for single core. This is stable and tested with OCCT.





Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd. B550 AORUS PRO - Geekbench Browser


Benchmark results for a Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd. B550 AORUS PRO with an AMD Ryzen 5 5600X processor.



browser.geekbench.com




I could get better multi core results 9450+ but single core results will tank if offset is reduced. At least I'm happy in a way that the single core score is better than @LionAlonso (non-tuned 5900x)

For testing the CO use OCCT small FFT and run at 1 thread. It will spew errors in less than 2 minutes, It will help to identify if one of the cores is not stable with the curve optimizer setting.

My best CPU core is rated at 148 in the event viewer, guess all low end skews are bad in terms of these figures.


----------



## ManniX-ITA

scanz said:


> I have a couple questions on 'best cores';
> 
> should we trust what Ryzen Master displays as being the best cores per CCD? Reason for asking is as similar to you, I have another core which performs identical to the two best in CCD 0 and a core in CCD 1 which sometimes performs better than the two best.
> when people refer to 'two best', is this the best and second best in CCD 0 or the best across all CCD (i.e. the best single cores in CCD 0 & CCD 1 for a 5900X)?
> 
> Additionally, is there any rough guidance on what values should be applied for PPT, TDC and EDC? As I see a lot of variations used and suggested by people. I recall you stating earlier in the thread that EDC should not be set too high, but what is a 'high' value? Is there a baseline for these which can be used to tweak / test against?


Yes, which best cores RM is pointing at are those that PBO is "optimizing" on.
It's the best cores on 1st CCD; the best cores on 2nd CCD are pretty useless unless they have a greater quality index than all those in the 1st CCD.
They have almost always lower quality than any in 1st CCD.
If you run CPU-z bench with 4 threads you'll see the Windows scheduler will first select the other cores from the 1st CCD instead of the best cores from the 2nd.
I have the feeling the quality indexes for the 2nd CCD are artificially lowered to keep it this way.

The PBO limits are very tricky.
Standard are the limits for the TDP the CPU is labeled; for 105W is 142/95/140.
These limits more or less works till the 3800x/5800x.

The real decision maker is the temperature.
You need to set them to values that will allow the CPU to smoothly hit the limit.
Otherwise you'll only get higher power consumption, higher temperature and lower performances.
With the bigger CPUs the TDP limits are crippling performances.

For the 3800x and below I had a method that was working pretty well; 70-80% of CB20 MT run.
But with the 5950x it doesn't work.
If you raise the limits the CPU will just consume a staggering amount of TDC and EDC.
Also the limits behavior on these CPUs becomes heavily linked to the AGESA version and other PBO settings (especially boost clock, scalar and CO).

I ended up looking around for limits which gave good results from others.
I've tested to check how good they were for my setup.
Right now I'm using 280/145/180 but I'm not satisfied.
Not wasting more time as this is AGESA 1.1.9.0, not a good one yet.

At 180A EDC the L3 performances are low but in general the CPU goes faster than 200/205/215A.

PPT generally alters slightly the performances, it's useful to limit in case of cooling constraint.
But not optimal TDC/EDC can greatly impact the performances.
EDC especially, even if a single core boosting doesn't usually go above 65A setting EDC at 140 or 215 can make a lot of difference.
It's about how it will get there. And even more importantly what will happen when workload from ST will become light-threaded.
Standard 140A will barely accommodate 2 cores boosting at max frequency.
But the temperature is always the main driver; 2 cores boosting will almost always be limited first by thermals.

How to check if the settings for limits are good or not?
Test, test, test, bench, bench, bench 

The usual triptych; CPU-z, GeekBench and CineBench.

First run CPU-z and look for the best score but more importantly how the score is changing during the run.

MT bench should start high and slowly decrease a little bit.
Starting low and then raising up it's bad, the limit is too low.
Starting high and dropping suddenly or by a big margin or swinging the limit is too high.

ST bench should be ideally rock solid.
If it's starting low and raising up the limit is too low.
Starting high and suddenly dropping and then recovering up or staying low then the limit is too high.

The run Geekbench 5 and check the scores.
If you see a small variation in the global scores and a big one in one or some tests there's something wrong with the settings.
GB is very fast and runs many different type of workloads, it's a good quick all-around test to see how PBO is behaving.

Only when you are confident you have good settings run CineBench R20/R23 and compare the results.
CB is slow and a single AVX type workload; different settings can give you same CB score but very different all-around performances.
That's why it's best first to check the scores with GB and only later with CB.



Biggd0gg said:


> The core quality numbers are not absolute, PBO enabled will alter them slightly. Core quality increases by 6-7 points with PBO enabled on my 5900x.
> 
> 
> *Core**Stock**PBO*117418121701773162168417418151581646166173713714381541609145152101331391115015612141147


Quality index can change slightly even just rebooting the system.



HyperC said:


> guess my cpu is broken @ 100% maybe this has something to do with power options? Wow i was correct for once i just installed 1usmus power plan and bam showing different % now


You should set much lower PBO limits and test again.
With Motherboard limits it can easily become unstable.


----------



## Mullcom

ManniX-ITA said:


> Yes, which best cores RM is pointing at are those that PBO is "optimizing" on.
> It's the best cores on 1st CCD; the best cores on 2nd CCD are pretty useless unless they have a greater quality index than all those in the 1st CCD.
> They have almost always lower quality than any in 1st CCD.
> If you run CPU-z bench with 4 threads you'll see the Windows scheduler will first select the other cores from the 1st CCD instead of the best cores from the 2nd.
> I have the feeling the quality indexes for the 2nd CCD are artificially lowered to keep it this way.
> 
> The PBO limits are very tricky.
> Standard are the limits for the TDP the CPU is labeled; for 105W is 142/95/140.
> These limits more or less works till the 3800x/5800x.
> 
> The real decision maker is the temperature.
> You need to set them to values that will allow the CPU to smoothly hit the limit.
> Otherwise you'll only get higher power consumption, higher temperature and lower performances.
> With the bigger CPUs the TDP limits are crippling performances.
> 
> For the 3800x and below I had a method that was working pretty well; 70-80% of CB20 MT run.
> But with the 5950x it doesn't work.
> If you raise the limits the CPU will just consume a staggering amount of TDC and EDC.
> Also the limits behavior on these CPUs becomes heavily linked to the AGESA version and other PBO settings (especially boost clock, scalar and CO).
> 
> I ended up looking around for limits which gave good results from others.
> I've tested to check how good they were for my setup.
> Right now I'm using 280/145/180 but I'm not satisfied.
> Not wasting more time as this is AGESA 1.1.9.0, not a good one yet.
> 
> At 180A EDC the L3 performances are low but in general the CPU goes faster than 200/205/215A.
> 
> PPT generally alters slightly the performances, it's useful to limit in case of cooling constraint.
> But not optimal TDC/EDC can greatly impact the performances.
> EDC especially, even if a single core boosting doesn't usually go above 65A setting EDC at 140 or 215 can make a lot of difference.
> It's about how it will get there. And even more importantly what will happen when workload from ST will become light-threaded.
> Standard 140A will barely accommodate 2 cores boosting at max frequency.
> But the temperature is always the main driver; 2 cores boosting will almost always be limited first by thermals.
> 
> How to check if the settings for limits are good or not?
> Test, test, test, bench, bench, bench
> 
> The usual triptych; CPU-z, GeekBench and CineBench.
> 
> First run CPU-z and look for the best score but more importantly how the score is changing during the run.
> 
> MT bench should start high and slowly decrease a little bit.
> Starting low and then raising up it's bad, the limit is too low.
> Starting high and dropping suddenly or by a big margin or swinging the limit is too high.
> 
> ST bench should be ideally rock solid.
> If it's starting low and raising up the limit is too low.
> Starting high and suddenly dropping and then recovering up or staying low then the limit is too high.
> 
> The run Geekbench 5 and check the scores.
> If you see a small variation in the global scores and a big one in one or some tests there's something wrong with the settings.
> GB is very fast and runs many different type of workloads, it's a good quick all-around test to see how PBO is behaving.
> 
> Only when you are confident you have good settings run CineBench R20/R23 and compare the results.
> CB is slow and a single AVX type workload; different settings can give you same CB score but very different all-around performances.
> That's why it's best first to check the scores with GB and only later with CB.
> 
> 
> 
> Quality index can change slightly even just rebooting the system.
> 
> 
> 
> You should set much lower PBO limits and test again.
> With Motherboard limits it can easily become unstable.





Jason_Cruze said:


> The GeekBench 5 score of my highly tuned 5600x for single core. This is stable and tested with OCCT.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd. B550 AORUS PRO - Geekbench Browser
> 
> 
> Benchmark results for a Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd. B550 AORUS PRO with an AMD Ryzen 5 5600X processor.
> 
> 
> 
> browser.geekbench.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I could get better multi core results 9450+ but single core results will tank if offset is reduced. At least I'm happy in a way that the single core score is better than @LionAlonso (non-tuned 5900x)
> 
> For testing the CO use OCCT small FFT and run at 1 thread. It will spew errors in less than 2 minutes, It will help to identify if one of the cores is not stable with the curve optimizer setting.
> 
> My best CPU core is rated at 148 in the event viewer, guess all low end skews are bad in terms of these figures.





Biggd0gg said:


> The core quality numbers are not absolute, PBO enabled will alter them slightly. Core quality increases by 6-7 points with PBO enabled on my 5900x.
> 
> 
> *Core**Stock**PBO*117418121701773162168417418151581646166173713714381541609145152101331391115015612141147





KedarWolf said:


> How do you tell the core quality?


Here is a good article that's explaine this









AMD Clarifies "Best Cores" vs "Preferred Cores" Discrepancies For Ryzen CPUs







www.anandtech.com





Skickat från min SM-G973F via Tapatalk


----------



## Jason_Cruze

Mullcom said:


> Here is a good article that's explaine this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AMD Clarifies "Best Cores" vs "Preferred Cores" Discrepancies For Ryzen CPUs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.anandtech.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skickat från min SM-G973F via Tapatalk


This is an old article and I think the communication issues have been ironed out and now the preferred cores of the OS is actually the best cores.
If you are still not sure, disable Preferred cores in BIOS and your HWInfo will show the OS preferred/best cores in digits ranging from 1 to n depending upon your cores.

Using the event viewer gives an idea of how much good your CORE is electrically and how much it can boost using less volts. I guess per core optimizer will take a lot of time to optimize in higher end chips comparatively. Don't worry we all will redo the process once gigabyte launches BIOS with AGESA 1190


----------



## Mullcom

Easy way to find best ccx is to clock both as high you can and when it crash you lower one of the ccx by 25mhz and if it still crash do the other way around. 

I find out this from buikdzoid.
on't finding the link for this right now:

Here is a other video how of ccx OC





Skickat från min SM-G973F via Tapatalk


----------



## wirx

Sadly per CCX overclock isn't working on latest F31 as it wasn't working before
5900x CPU, both CCX are set 4450Mhz in BIOS









It will work fine when using RyzenMaster or CTR. My CCX1 can handle 150Mhz more than CCX2


----------



## dr.Rafi

ManniX-ITA said:


> Make some tests for yourself; that's what I did.
> 
> The worst cores can go much more down than the good cores.
> They basically don't care much because they are not going to boost very high anyway.
> 
> If you set them to -30 they'll boost much better than at -10.
> The good cores let's say they can go max down to -15.
> If you check the sustained boost and the whole performances when the worst ones are set at -30 it's much better than when set at -10.
> 
> I guess Robert didn't really tested much for himself the final product and relied on engineering's info on what to say


If AMD did a good testing, they wouldnt release a broken Agessa, and hundered of issues we takling to make their cpu run properly.


----------



## KedarWolf

After reading about VGA issues, boot issues and saying someone put some kind of electromagnetic shielding on their cables to help stop the PC from getting VGA errors on boot, I did some serious cable management on the cables leading into my PC.

On my Godlike, the onboard display would actually say 'VGA Error' once in every three or four reboots or cold starts on my PC.

To fix it I had to power off my power supply, turn in back on, start my PC, and power cycle my main display port monitor to get it to display anything. The HDMI would be fine.

Or I could just unplug my DP cable or power cable to my main monitor, then it would boot every time.

And yes, I have high quality certified Club3D 8K 60Hz cable that DOESN'T have the extra pin that can cause issues.

The cable management: I moved the modem further from it, making sure all the cables leading into the PC and power bar/conditioner were not all tangled with each other.

Even got rid of some cables that were loose near the rest but not actually in use with my PC and peripherals.

Now I've booted quite a few times, no more VGA errors. 

Part of the issue might have been the 15 or so fans I use for push-pull on my two rads and in my PC case, and all that other stuff just caused too much magnetic interference.


----------



## dr.Rafi

ManniX-ITA said:


> Keep in mind *there's a lot of hidden logic behind the curve optimizer*.
> 
> I'll make you an example; my best cores 1 & 4 have quality 216.
> My core 0 has quality 211; it's almost at the same level.
> 
> I though it would boost higher with a count like the best ones.
> Or maybe half-way between the worst and best cores.
> 
> But it's not like that.
> Despite the quality level the behavior is the same as the other cores.
> It doesn't crash at the same negative count as the best ones but as the same the worst ones are crashing.
> It's only slightly better boosting than the others which have a worse quality level.
> 
> PBO basically knows which are the best cores and it's behaving differently with them.
> *How you set the counts, more than really turning a knob, is about giving directions to PBO how you'd like it to run.*


You right there is many hidden things going on, also when changing the count for certain cores is not only affecting those cores because there is many smart regulations going on inside the core, the temprature, power/current consumption, and vdroop behavior at certain LLC, is all changing for the CCD, so affecting how the other cores behave regard boosting and stability.


----------



## Kha

I just completed several hours of torrenting with Qbitorrent with the the Realtek onboard going only TCP instead of the default TCP/UDP.

It works, absolutely no issue, high speed, low latency, as reported before. And mind you, with the default adapter settings, even with the power management on.

I wanted to do the test since I thought maybe the disconnect issue starts when the chip gets warm or something, but after I downloaded hundreds of gigabytes and uploaded quite some too, it's clear everything is related to the way this Realtek chip treats the UDP connections. Something is off.

I have only one question for the people with enough enough knowledge of these things ( @stasio @ManniX-ITA come to mind):

_Given the NIC appears to have no issue working at high speeds, could this be fixed by Gigabyte/Realtek via a driver or bios update or something is truly broken inside the hardware, beyond redemption ?_


----------



## scanz

ManniX-ITA said:


> The real decision maker is the temperature.
> You need to set them to values that will allow the CPU to smoothly hit the limit.
> Otherwise you'll only get higher power consumption, higher temperature and lower performances.
> With the bigger CPUs the TDP limits are crippling performances.


Which is impacting temperature the most, PPT, TDC or EDC? Or is it just the combination of all 3?
Temp wise, I found changing Scalar from Auto to any manual settng adds up to ~10-12c to my temps - is this normal? 



ManniX-ITA said:


> I ended up looking around for limits which gave good results from others.
> I've tested to check how good they were for my setup.
> Right now I'm using 280/145/180 but I'm not satisfied.
> Not wasting more time as this is AGESA 1.1.9.0, not a good one yet.
> ...
> How to check if the settings for limits are good or not?
> Test, test, test, bench, bench, bench


I thought I had fine settings and was waiting for next AGESA, but then ran GB and was getting a reboot so now I'm back to tweaking and just trying to get a better understanding as well - it's annoying how addictive tweaking is 

I set my PBO limits to mobo, then ran some tests and watched the power consumptions in Ryzen Master to see what they topped out at.


PBO LimitCPU-ZCB20GBPPT 1200W16%18%20%TDC 540A22%25%22%EDC 215A100%100%100%

If I take those values for PPT and TDC, add 5% for headway, then I get 300 and 160 respectively. For EDC, it's hitting the limit in all tests - is this fine or should there be some headway? 

And thank you, exactly the sort of information and help I was looking for.


----------



## Jason_Cruze

Kha said:


> I just completed several hours of torrenting with Qbitorrent with the the Realtek onboard going only TCP instead of the default TCP/UDP.
> 
> It works, absolutely no issue, high speed, low latency, as reported before. And mind you, with the default adapter settings, even with the power management on.
> 
> I wanted to do the test since I thought maybe the disconnect issue starts when the chip gets warm or something, but after I downloaded hundreds of gigabytes and uploaded quite some too, it's clear everything is related to the way this Realtek chip treats the UDP connections. Something is off.
> 
> I have only one question for the people with enough enough knowledge of these things ( @stasio @ManniX-ITA come to mind):
> 
> _Given the NIC appears to have no issue working at high speeds, could this be fixed by Gigabyte/Realtek via a driver or bios update or something is truly broken inside the hardware, beyond redemption ?_


So what is the fix to your problem?


----------



## ManniX-ITA

Kha said:


> I just completed several hours of torrenting with Qbitorrent with the the Realtek onboard going only TCP instead of the default TCP/UDP.
> 
> It works, absolutely no issue, high speed, low latency, as reported before. And mind you, with the default adapter settings, even with the power management on.
> 
> I wanted to do the test since I thought maybe the disconnect issue starts when the chip gets warm or something, but after I downloaded hundreds of gigabytes and uploaded quite some too, it's clear everything is related to the way this Realtek chip treats the UDP connections. Something is off.
> 
> I have only one question for the people with enough enough knowledge of these things ( @stasio @ManniX-ITA come to mind):
> 
> _Given the NIC appears to have no issue working at high speeds, could this be fixed by Gigabyte/Realtek via a driver or bios update or something is truly broken inside the hardware, beyond redemption ?_


It's very unlikely that something like this needs an hardware change.
Especially since there are boards like my Unify-X which does not show any kind of issue.

I'm very inclined to think it's something wrong in the BIOS integration of the OROM/UNDI (the Realtek firmware bundled with the board BIOS).
Unfortunately there's no one that can test the combo which is working for me on the Unify-X.


----------



## ManniX-ITA

scanz said:


> Which is impacting temperature the most, PPT, TDC or EDC? Or is it just the combination of all 3?
> Temp wise, I found changing Scalar from Auto to any manual settng adds up to ~10-12c to my temps - is this normal?
> 
> 
> I thought I had fine settings and was waiting for next AGESA, but then ran GB and was getting a reboot so now I'm back to tweaking and just trying to get a better understanding as well - it's annoying how addictive tweaking is
> 
> I set my PBO limits to mobo, then ran some tests and watched the power consumptions in Ryzen Master to see what they topped out at.
> 
> 
> PBO LimitCPU-ZCB20GBPPT 1200W16%18%20%TDC 540A22%25%22%EDC 215A100%100%100%
> 
> If I take those values for PPT and TDC, add 5% for headway, then I get 300 and 160 respectively. For EDC, it's hitting the limit in all tests - is this fine or should there be some headway?
> 
> And thank you, exactly the sort of information and help I was looking for.


It's all 3 impacting thermals; PPT/TDC are hitting the roof with all-core usage, EDC first for light-threaded.
The biggest problem is the temperature you don't see; when a core boosting is crashing the CPU at 60c.
That's because we don't have the granularity to see what is the localized jump of temperature around that core.

The "art" of fine-tuning all these parameters is not only to find something that doesn't crash.
It's defining the best "curves" for all these algorithms to avoid the throttle the CPU too early or too late.
If you find the sweet spot then you also get the best performances.

No it's not normal that temp difference with the scalar; as a minimum it should have the same temp if set to 1x.

For the limits it depends on what you used as a reference.
I did use CB20 as 70-80% base because that was the difference versus the hardest workload, P95 Small FFT.
Using CB20 avoided me to run too many times P95 FFT, which is dangerous if you play with settings.
If you didn't use something very heavy then it's better a 10-15-20% margin for headway.
Depends on the setup, test these 3 margins and see how the scores are changing.

Happy tweaking


----------



## Mullcom

ManniX-ITA said:


> It's very unlikely that something like this needs an hardware change.
> Especially since there are boards like my Unify-X which does not show any kind of issue.
> 
> I'm very inclined to think it's something wrong in the BIOS integration of the OROM/UNDI (the Realtek firmware bundled with the board BIOS).
> Unfortunately there's no one that can test the combo which is working for me on the Unify-X.


I added some info here.

What I can see it is software related.

Driver need to be better. I have a embedded nic on one off my device that are used as router network traffic. System are FreeBSD and befoure i use a older driver and get issue with WAN port start to loop. This is now fixed with the latest driver. I have enable mostly all features that nic have. The only thing I have not enable is tcp offload. I can't have this enable because other functions.

Realtek have never been good with drivers but it seams that they try to change this in future.

Skickat från min SM-G973F via Tapatalk


----------



## ManniX-ITA

Mullcom said:


> I added some info here.
> 
> What I can see it is software related.
> 
> Driver need to be better. I have a embedded nic on one off my device that are used as router network traffic. System are FreeBSD and befoure i use a older driver and get issue with WAN port start to loop. This is now fixed with the latest driver. I have enable mostly all features that nic have. The only thing I have not enable is tcp offload. I can't have this enable because other functions.
> 
> Realtek have never been good with drivers but it seams that they try to change this in future.
> 
> Skickat från min SM-G973F via Tapatalk


Well, yes & no 

Realtek is not a Tier 1 manufacturer, it's not a premium brand. It's cost effective.
They are improving, like always, but a very bit and very slowly.

They are the cheap option for almost everything.
You need a very cheap SoC for a media player or a STB? It's Realtek.

The only premium segment they live on is the audio chipsets; they are cheap, cost effective, flexible and customizable.
But that's mostly because over time the competition disappeared.

I don't think here's nothing wrong more than the usual in the drivers.
Mine is working, USB NICs are working properly.
It's more likely in the BIOS firmware and/or how has been integrated.


----------



## Kha

ManniX-ITA said:


> It's very unlikely that something like this needs an hardware change.
> Especially since there are boards like my Unify-X which does not show any kind of issue.
> 
> I'm very inclined to think it's something wrong in the BIOS integration of the OROM/UNDI (the Realtek firmware bundled with the board BIOS).
> Unfortunately there's no one that can test the combo which is working for me on the Unify-X.



I am willing to do it but I think I will need your live counselling. I am sending you a Discord invite on pm.


----------



## ghiga_andrei

Biggd0gg said:


> The core quality numbers are not absolute, PBO enabled will alter them slightly. Core quality increases by 6-7 points with PBO enabled on my 5900x.
> 
> 
> *Core**Stock**PBO*117418121701773162168417418151581646166173713714381541609145152101331391115015612141147


Where do you get these number from ?


----------



## Mastakony

ghiga_andrei said:


> Where do you get these number from ?


Just a cat on his keyboard

Envoyé de mon Redmi K30 Pro en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## scanz

ManniX-ITA said:


> If you didn't use something very heavy then it's better a 10-15-20% margin for headway.
> Depends on the setup, test these 3 margins and see how the scores are changing.
> 
> Happy tweaking


Ran the same tests with the following limits;


PBO LimitCPU-ZCB20GBPPT 360W48%54%54%TDC 220A50%58%66%EDC 270A81%80%82%

For CO I'm running -15 on 2 best and -25 on all other cores with a +100mhz boost. I put Scalar back to auto.

All CCD 0 cores max perf clock at 5050mhz, CCD 1 cores at 4950 (2 at 4975).
Max effective clock is 4640 for majority of cores, 2 best hit 4975-5000 and a couple others hit 4740.

Temps for MT tests are low-mid 70c, ST low 60c. Score wise they are slightly lower across the board, I guess because of the auto Scalar?

Suspect I can decrease PPT and TDC slightly, but perhaps leave EDC where it is? 
On the CO front, perhaps -30 could help CCD 1 cores to try hit 5000mhz.


----------



## LionAlonso

scanz said:


> Ran the same tests with the following limits;
> 
> 
> PBO LimitCPU-ZCB20GBPPT 360W48%54%54%TDC 220A50%58%66%EDC 270A81%80%82%
> 
> For CO I'm running -15 on 2 best and -25 on all other cores with a +100mhz boost. I put Scalar back to auto.
> 
> All CCD 0 cores max perf clock at 5050mhz, CCD 1 cores at 4950 (2 at 4975).
> Max effective clock is 4640 for majority of cores, 2 best hit 4975-5000 and a couple others hit 4740.
> 
> Temps for MT tests are low-mid 70c, ST low 60c. Score wise they are slightly lower across the board, I guess because of the auto Scalar?
> 
> Suspect I can decrease PPT and TDC slightly, but perhaps leave EDC where it is?
> On the CO front, perhaps -30 could help CCD 1 cores to try hit 5000mhz.


It will be very interesting if you also add scores in the table for the different runs.


----------



## ManniX-ITA

scanz said:


> Ran the same tests with the following limits;
> 
> 
> PBO LimitCPU-ZCB20GBPPT 360W48%54%54%TDC 220A50%58%66%EDC 270A81%80%82%
> 
> For CO I'm running -15 on 2 best and -25 on all other cores with a +100mhz boost. I put Scalar back to auto.
> 
> All CCD 0 cores max perf clock at 5050mhz, CCD 1 cores at 4950 (2 at 4975).
> Max effective clock is 4640 for majority of cores, 2 best hit 4975-5000 and a couple others hit 4740.
> 
> Temps for MT tests are low-mid 70c, ST low 60c. Score wise they are slightly lower across the board, I guess because of the auto Scalar?
> 
> Suspect I can decrease PPT and TDC slightly, but perhaps leave EDC where it is?
> On the CO front, perhaps -30 could help CCD 1 cores to try hit 5000mhz.


The max effective for the other cores seems a bit low, try testing with CPU-z with affinity how much they really boost.
I would definitely lower PPT and TDC; maybe 280 and 165.
Depends on the cooling but usually you don't want much margin on TDC; it's better to nail it down otherwise the performances could suffer.

EDC is a difficult one.
Is it really increasing the scores per power usage?
On my 5950x it's scoring better at 180 than any other value above.
Guess that's the limit of the cooler.
But it's consuming a whole 245A anyway with decreasing performances; from 200 to 245 is more or less the same.

Try first decreasing the CO count as this could change the whole picture dramatically.


----------



## MikeS3000

@ManniX-ITA On my 5900x I notice that playing with PPT and TDC doesn't affect things as much as EDC. I ran some CPU-Z benches and had increasing single core scores with lower EDC down to even 90 but as EDC goes lower so does multi-score. At Motherboard limits of 215A I get pretty even effective clocks during CB20. If I lower EDC then I start to get a fairly large differential between CCD0 and CCD1. at 140A CCD0 sits at 4550 mhz and CCD1 is at 4300 mhz. at 215A CCD0 runs at 4500 mhz and CCD1 4483mhz so pretty even. How do I achieve high single thread boost but also retain the best mult-thread peformance?


----------



## qiller

Try 140/0/200 TDC/EDC/PPT with a good curve and cooling.


----------



## epicbanaan

Latest bios (F31) seems pretty stable on my zen2 (3700x)

IF1900


----------



## Mullcom

epicbanaan said:


> Latest bios (F31) seems pretty stable on my zen2 (3700x)
> 
> IF1900
> 
> View attachment 2472493


Yep. I am keeping 31 for now. 3600x zen2

Skickat från min SM-G973F via Tapatalk


----------



## PJVol

ManniX-ITA said:


> That's because we don't have the granularity to see what is the localized jump of temperature around that core.


Funny that you mentioned it here, 'cause that's what was annoying the most in my recent testing.
I just couldn't figure it out, what was the reason for immediate crush on CBr20 start (both st and mt) when CO/autoOC settings on the edge, and if it managed to start successfully, it NEVER crash then untill finished, contrary to zen2, where crush might happen anytime while benching

I saw one user also claimed that these sudden reboots at the start are due to very short temp burst, which in itself caused by too high frequency spike. I dont't know how credible all of it, but he mentioned cpu "switching instruction set" may produce the spikes, and as example of that, running prime95 with avx, then close it and run cb r20 st. (Though I thought that cb st test use avx as well). 

From my own experience, I mostly saw pc crashes if it stays idle 5-20 min beore launching cb r20, and almost never does during several consequent runs.

While I understanding such issues are inevitable at the edge case OC, would like to know your take on it.


----------



## scanz

ManniX-ITA said:


> The max effective for the other cores seems a bit low, try testing with CPU-z with affinity how much they really boost.


I did do this for my previous settings (before I got a reboot during a GB run) and the perf and eff clocks were close (I think...), a 150mhz difference at most on weaker cores.



ManniX-ITA said:


> I would definitely lower PPT and TDC; maybe 280 and 165.
> Depends on the cooling but usually you don't want much margin on TDC; it's better to nail it down otherwise the performances could suffer.
> 
> EDC is a difficult one.
> Is it really increasing the scores per power usage?
> On my 5950x it's scoring better at 180 than any other value above.
> Guess that's the limit of the cooler.
> But it's consuming a whole 245A anyway with decreasing performances; from 200 to 245 is more or less the same.


Just ran 3 sets of tests with different PBO limits (CPU-Z > GB > CB20). First is set to mobo, second and third manual.
All with CO of -15 best, -25 rest, +100Mhz and Auto Scalar.
Including scores for @LionAlonso 


PBO Limits
PPT / TDC / EDCCPU Z Max Usage
PPT / TDC / EDCCPU Z STCPU MTGB Max Usage
PPT / TDC / EDCGB STGB MTCB20 Max Usage
PPT / TDC / EDCCB20 STCB20 MT1200W / 540A / 215A14% / 20% / 100%685.7984716% / 24% / 100%17141474516% / 24% / 100%6348633360W / 220A / 270A48% / 49% / 81%682984555% / 62% / 84%17191457454% / 58% / 80%6288578280W / 165A / 270A61% / 65% / 81%684984674% / 83% / 82%17191445370% / 77% / 80%6328637

Temps maxed out at 80c during MT / high load and around 62c during ST / lighter load. For reference, idles at low-mid 30c.

Clocks wise, all 3 sets saw all cores of CCD 0 hit a perf max of 5050 and for effective 3 cores hitting 4900+ and the rest 4635. For CCD 1, 3 cores hit a perf max of 5000, with the rest 4900+ and all with an effective of 4635.



ManniX-ITA said:


> Try first decreasing the CO count as this could change the whole picture dramatically.


When you say decrease the CO count, does that mean apply further negative values, or less? i.e. -25 to -30, or -25 to -20.


----------



## MikeS3000

@scanz could you do me a favor and test at EDC 140. I don't care what PPT and TDC are set at as it shouldn't matter. Specifically I want to see if your single core goes way up. Multi should definitely be down.


----------



## LionAlonso

scanz said:


> I did do this for my previous settings (before I got a reboot during a GB run) and the perf and eff clocks were close (I think...), a 150mhz difference at most on weaker cores.
> 
> 
> Just ran 3 sets of tests with different PBO limits (CPU-Z > GB > CB20). First is set to mobo, second and third manual.
> All with CO of -15 best, -25 rest, +100Mhz and Auto Scalar.
> Including scores for @LionAlonso
> 
> 
> PBO Limits
> PPT / TDC / EDCCPU Z Max Usage
> PPT / TDC / EDCCPU Z STCPU MTGB Max Usage
> PPT / TDC / EDCGB STGB MTCB20 Max Usage
> PPT / TDC / EDCCB20 STCB20 MT1200W / 540A / 215A14% / 20% / 100%685.7984716% / 24% / 100%17141474516% / 24% / 100%6348633360W / 220A / 270A48% / 49% / 81%682984555% / 62% / 84%17191457454% / 58% / 80%6288578280W / 165A / 270A61% / 65% / 81%684984674% / 83% / 82%17191445370% / 77% / 80%6328637
> 
> Temps maxed out at 80c during MT / high load and around 62c during ST / lighter load. For reference, idles at low-mid 30c.
> 
> Clocks wise, all 3 sets saw all cores of CCD 0 hit a perf max of 5050 and for effective 3 cores hitting 4900+ and the rest 4635. For CCD 1, 3 cores hit a perf max of 5000, with the rest 4900+ and all with an effective of 4635.
> 
> 
> When you say decrease the CO count, does that mean apply further negative values, or less? i.e. -25 to -30, or -25 to -20.


Thank you very much.
Imo you need to dig more into tweaking, for baseline i let you my scores with CO, 145-105-150 PPT-TDC-EDC and Boost override of 50 Mhz (5Ghz) on my 5900x.
Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd. X570 AORUS MASTER - Geekbench Browser
CB20Score is : 8750 MC and 643 SC Hitting 100% PPT and EDC limit.
Max temp during bench are 67 degrees (Corsair H115I rgb Platinum /280mm)
I think it has to be with CO, i have spend hours and hours finetuning it, or maybe u are thermally constraint with that high PBO limit values.


----------



## ManniX-ITA

scanz said:


> I did do this for my previous settings (before I got a reboot during a GB run) and the perf and eff clocks were close (I think...), a 150mhz difference at most on weaker cores.
> 
> 
> Just ran 3 sets of tests with different PBO limits (CPU-Z > GB > CB20). First is set to mobo, second and third manual.
> All with CO of -15 best, -25 rest, +100Mhz and Auto Scalar.
> Including scores for @LionAlonso
> 
> 
> PBO Limits
> PPT / TDC / EDCCPU Z Max Usage
> PPT / TDC / EDCCPU Z STCPU MTGB Max Usage
> PPT / TDC / EDCGB STGB MTCB20 Max Usage
> PPT / TDC / EDCCB20 STCB20 MT1200W / 540A / 215A14% / 20% / 100%685.7984716% / 24% / 100%17141474516% / 24% / 100%6348633360W / 220A / 270A48% / 49% / 81%682984555% / 62% / 84%17191457454% / 58% / 80%6288578280W / 165A / 270A61% / 65% / 81%684984674% / 83% / 82%17191445370% / 77% / 80%6328637
> 
> Temps maxed out at 80c during MT / high load and around 62c during ST / lighter load. For reference, idles at low-mid 30c.
> 
> Clocks wise, all 3 sets saw all cores of CCD 0 hit a perf max of 5050 and for effective 3 cores hitting 4900+ and the rest 4635. For CCD 1, 3 cores hit a perf max of 5000, with the rest 4900+ and all with an effective of 4635.
> 
> 
> When you say decrease the CO count, does that mean apply further negative values, or less? i.e. -25 to -30, or -25 to -20.


I meant trying to go lower from -25 to -30.
Lower you go and higher they are boosting but then the limits behavior could change.


----------



## Kha

Question for the X570 Aorus owners who previously experienced random reboots:

Did the last Bios version(s) fixed this for you or not ? Please include your X570 model.


----------



## scanz

MikeS3000 said:


> @scanz could you do me a favor and test at EDC 140. I don't care what PPT and TDC are set at as it shouldn't matter. Specifically I want to see if your single core goes way up. Multi should definitely be down.


Keeping everything the same as previous tests, changing only EDC to 140 and I had some interesting results...


PBO Limits
PPT / TDC / EDCCPU Z Max Usage
PPT / TDC / EDCCPU Z STCPU MTGB Max Usage
PPT / TDC / EDCGB STGB MTCB20 Max Usage
PPT / TDC / EDCCB20 STCB20 MT280W / 165A / 140A62% / 67% / 100%6921000868% / 75% / 100%1738148970% / 78% / 100%6368761

Both higher ST and MT scores and I ran multiple CPU-Z benches because the tests seemed to get better after each run.


CPU-ZTest 1Test 2Test 3Test 4Test 5Test 6ST689691692692691.5692MT98649969999710008997510002.6

Temps were the same as previous tests.

Clock wise;
CCD 0 perf max for all cores was 5050Mhz. For eff max 1 core hit 5050, 2 4950 and 3 at 4728.
CCD 1 perf max for 3 cores was 5050Mhz, 1 at 5025 and 2 at 4975. For eff max all cores were 4728.



LionAlonso said:


> Thank you very much.
> Imo you need to dig more into tweaking, for baseline i let you my scores with CO, 145-105-150 PPT-TDC-EDC and Boost override of 50 Mhz (5Ghz) on my 5900x.
> Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd. X570 AORUS MASTER - Geekbench Browser
> CB20Score is : 8750 MC and 643 SC Hitting 100% PPT and EDC limit.
> Max temp during bench are 67 degrees (Corsair H115I rgb Platinum /280mm)
> I think it has to be with CO, i have spend hours and hours finetuning it, or maybe u are thermally constraint with that high PBO limit values.


I sure hope it's not a thermal constraint, I have a EK-AIO 360. Do have the heating on though, cold here!

Using your PBO limits...


PBO Limits
PPT / TDC / EDCCPU Z Max Usage
PPT / TDC / EDCCPU Z STCPU MTGB Max Usage
PPT / TDC / EDCGB STGB MTCB20 Max Usage
PPT / TDC / EDCCB20 STCB20 MT145W / 105A / 150A100% / 90% / 100%689 (3 tests all returned this)3 tests; 1st 9712, 2nd 9759, 3rd 9764100% / 98% / 100%173014319100% / 95% / 100%6388335

Temps with these values saw a decrease, with 72c under MT / high load tests and the usual low 60c for ST / lighter loads.

Clock wise;
CCD 0 perf max for all cores was 5050Mhz. For eff max 1 core hit 5010, 1 4995, 1 4950 and 3 at 4700.
CCD 1 perf max for 2 cores was 5050Mhz, 2 at 5025 and 2 at 4975. For eff max all cores were 4700.



ManniX-ITA said:


> I meant trying to go lower from -25 to -30.
> Lower you go and higher they are boosting but then the limits behavior could change.


Understood, thanks.


----------



## PJVol

*@scanz*
Dude, if you see cores boosting up to 5050 and your cb20 st score is below 648-650, then somthing is wrong with your settings. First thought is you have clocks "streched".

Take a close look at perf. clock and effective clock of 2 best cores during the ST bench, they shouldn't differ more than 1mhz distance.

PS: And btw, what Tctl was during cb20 st?


----------



## scanz

PJVol said:


> Dude, if you see cores boosting up to 5050 and your cb20 st score is below 648-650, then somthing is wrong with your settings. First thought is you have clocks "streched".
> 
> Take a close look at perf. clock and effective clock of 2 best cores during the ST bench, they shouldn't differ more than 1mhz distance.
> 
> PS: And btw, what Tctl was during cb20 st?


Tctl 64c.

Perf and eff clocks of best cores are close, but more than 1mhz difference from what I can tell. Difficult to compare the 2 values during the test, but varies between a 40-50Mhz difference on Current and Max values.


----------



## des2k...

epicbanaan said:


> Latest bios (F31) seems pretty stable on my zen2 (3700x)
> 
> IF1900
> 
> View attachment 2472493


Which version of F31 ? 

Aorus x570 Master
I find F31x to be very stable for SOC, I even get 67ns with my 3900x at 1900IF , there's some weird issues where it randomly restarts or turns off.
While I did play with some bios settings to mitigate these, they eventually creep up again.


I'm back to F11, where 1800IF is 24/7 stable on auto voltages. 
1900IF custom voltages is on the edge of stability. It passes P95,Memtest,realbench but games will BSOD if I increase SOC voltages.


----------



## epicbanaan

des2k... said:


> Which version of F31 ?
> 
> Aorus x570 Master
> I find F31x to be very stable for SOC, I even get 67ns with my 3900x at 1900IF , there's some weird issues where it randomly restarts or turns off.
> While I did play with some bios settings to mitigate these, they eventually creep up again.
> 
> 
> I'm back to F11, where 1800IF is 24/7 stable on auto voltages.
> 1900IF custom voltages is on the edge of stability. It passes P95,Memtest,realbench but games will BSOD if I increase SOC voltages.



The last F31 posted by stasio. X570AORUSPRO

I only had weird reboots some bios versions ago, it could work all day and then suddenly reboot (youtube, CP2077 etc etc) back then i increased the CPU/VRM settings to high / high performance. and it never happend again.

i have been playing CP2077, COD MW etc all christmas without crashing.


----------



## ManniX-ITA

PJVol said:


> Funny that you mentioned it here, 'cause that's what was annoying the most in my recent testing.
> I just couldn't figure it out, what was the reason for immediate crush on CBr20 start (both st and mt) when CO/autoOC settings on the edge, and if it managed to start successfully, it NEVER crash then untill finished, contrary to zen2, where crush might happen anytime while benching
> 
> I saw one user also claimed that these sudden reboots at the start are due to very short temp burst, which in itself caused by too high frequency spike. I dont't know how credible all of it, but he mentioned cpu "switching instruction set" may produce the spikes, and as example of that, running prime95 with avx, then close it and run cb r20 st. (Though I thought that cb st test use avx as well).
> 
> From my own experience, I mostly saw pc crashes if it stays idle 5-20 min beore launching cb r20, and almost never does during several consequent runs.
> 
> While I understanding such issues are inevitable at the edge case OC, would like to know your take on it.


It's overclocking, it's a lovely living on the edge of a deep canyon 

The idle issue is something else, some AGESA versions have problems with CO/PBO and Global C States.
If you don't have issue with C states disabled, try another BIOS release.

Not sure about the "switching instruction set"...
I did a very simple and effective test to verify that it was indeed a temperature issue; doesn't matter the instructions set.

I've set the CO count for the best cores to the edge of instability.
Meaning it wouldn't crash running GeekBench after idle but only if launching GeekBench after a CB20 run.

This was with the Dark Rock Pro fans running in silent mode.
With the fans switched to static 100% it wasn't rebooting.

Without any other concurrent load PBO gives a green flag to the best cores to go crazy high.
If the temperature spike can't be managed by the cooling it will reset the CPU due to thermal protection.
This happens only with very high temperatures so it's probably something about 90-100c.

Same for the lowest count for all the cores.
Set lower than 35 would reset during Windows boot or launching any benchmark.
With the fans set to 100% it was able to boot and run benchmarks, before resetting eventually.

I've spent a few hours testing for PBO settings; ended with 280/175/215.

This AGESA 1.1.9.0 beta is... very beta.
Scores are not very reliable and reproducible.
But it works very different from the ones I've tested on the Master.

As expected every values must be fine-tuned manually.
Bit lower or bit higher and the scores goes down.

With these values I could also tune better the CO counts; I think I'm now with -20 for Core 1 and -22 for Core 4.
Max boost is 5200 MHz and sustained peaks to 5075 MHz on Core 4 with a CPU-z score of 694.


----------



## ManniX-ITA

MikeS3000 said:


> @ManniX-ITA On my 5900x I notice that playing with PPT and TDC doesn't affect things as much as EDC. I ran some CPU-Z benches and had increasing single core scores with lower EDC down to even 90 but as EDC goes lower so does multi-score. At Motherboard limits of 215A I get pretty even effective clocks during CB20. If I lower EDC then I start to get a fairly large differential between CCD0 and CCD1. at 140A CCD0 sits at 4550 mhz and CCD1 is at 4300 mhz. at 215A CCD0 runs at 4500 mhz and CCD1 4483mhz so pretty even. How do I achieve high single thread boost but also retain the best mult-thread peformance?


I don't see this split with lower EDC settings with the 5950x.
Maybe the 5900x has a very specific logic to prioritize available power for the 1st CCD.

Not sure if you can get both single and multi threaded high at the same time.
There's always a trade off.
But for me fine-tuning meant pretty good single threaded score, not exceptional, but at the same time good MT as well.

Can you check and compare 210/130/215 against 210/130/160?


----------



## Mullcom

Is PBO the only way to brake the 125 limits of EDC? 
When I manually OC I came go above 125 

Skickat från min SM-G973F via Tapatalk


----------



## PJVol

scanz said:


> Tctl 64c.
> 
> Perf and eff clocks of best cores are close, but more than 1mhz difference from what I can tell. Difficult to compare the 2 values during the test, but varies between a 40-50Mhz difference on Current and Max values.


The difference is easily to note if a) you run HWInfo in "snapshot CPU polling" mode, b) in 2-3 sec after your bench started, click the "clock" button (bottom of panel) to restart data sampling.
Btw, I just did run several times cbr 20 ST/MT with a different EDC values set in PBO, original was 110 (not default, that is 90). Below is a ST/MT scores and clocks, in ST test there were no visible stretching, or it is so small, that sensors can't report them.
temps in ST 47-50 c, MT 70-72 c

ST ScoreMT ScoreMT clock /eff. maxStretching90A64847624806 / 475056​95A64948074803 / 477726​110A64948284791 / 47865​MB fused limit65048384748 / 4748-​



ManniX-ITA said:


> It's overclocking, it's a lovely living on the edge of a deep canyon


These edc experiments have opened my eyes on "what the ... is going on" with L3 bandwidth . Here are AIDA-membench screens, note the EDC in red:


















ManniX-ITA said:


> If you don't have issue with C states disabled, try another BIOS release


If you mean random reboots from idle - no such issues, but disabling C-states helps a lot in those crazy-edge-undervolts (when launching CB halts cpu with a 1/2 chance) and allows the test to pass.



ManniX-ITA said:


> If the temperature spike can't be managed by the cooling it will reset the CPU due to thermal protection.
> This happens only with very high temperatures so it's probably something about 90-100c.


I beleive there was something like 115 c temp limit in bios, but not sure whether it alarmed at temp spikes or something else. You know, it's hard to beleive that such spikes can not be managed or mitigated at least in bios (smu firmware), let alone pmu itself.
Are you aware of any software way to detect them, as I'm still not sure if temp spikes are the cause of cpu reset and not buggy smu behavior ?


----------



## des2k...

Does the final F31 fix the random restarts, shutdowns on Aorus Master ? 3900x, stock no XMP.
Last beta F31 I tried also disabled SATA ports. I can only see 2 vs 4 in device manager (from F11)


----------



## Gettz8488

Not sure if it's been released yet but has the precision boost undervolting feature been released yet?


----------



## rayrockiii

For those of us that are still rocking AMD 3000 series processors such as a 3600, 3700X, 3800X, 3900X, 3950X, etc on gigabyte x570 motherboards .......... Does newer BIOS releases such as F31 even offer anything for us at this point? Is there any reason to upgrade to F31 at this point if there is no AMD 5000 series processor in the equation?


----------



## des2k...

rayrockiii said:


> For those of us that are still rocking AMD 3000 series processors such as a 3600, 3700X, 3800X, 3900X, 3950X, etc on gigabyte x570 motherboards .......... Does newer BIOS releases such as F31 even offer anything for us at this point? Is there any reason to upgrade to F31 at this point if there is no AMD 5000 series processor in the equation?


I tried all f30 f31, not this new one posted recently because it's not on the gb site.

with my 3900x, I do get better score at stock,pbo and soc on auto supports 1900IF. But all of that is not worth the absolute garbage stability.

It just randomly restarts, bsod and turns off. With being so random you can't validate / test any bios changes.

With F11 it's rock solid even when running pbo,edc bug or 1800IF. Once I have Prime95,memtest,realbench,games passing 8h+ nothing will crash the system.

On f31 to me it seems the SMU, various voltages are borked and Gigabyte won't fix it. Just like prev f30.


----------



## Wechhe

rayrockiii said:


> For those of us that are still rocking AMD 3000 series processors such as a 3600, 3700X, 3800X, 3900X, 3950X, etc on gigabyte x570 motherboards .......... Does newer BIOS releases such as F31 even offer anything for us at this point? Is there any reason to upgrade to F31 at this point if there is no AMD 5000 series processor in the equation?


That is exactly what I also dont understand. The only feature might be SAM / resizable BAR&above 4G support. Otherwise there is nothing new for Ryzen-3000 series except an "unstable" AGESA and lots of things not working as well as the well-tested UEFI versions before F30.


----------



## dr.Rafi

epicbanaan said:


> The last F31 posted by stasio. X570AORUSPRO
> 
> I only had weird reboots some bios versions ago, it could work all day and then suddenly reboot (youtube, CP2077 etc etc) back then i increased the CPU/VRM settings to high / high performance. and it never happend again.
> 
> i have been playing CP2077, COD MW etc all christmas without crashing.


"increased the CPU/VRM settings to high / high performance"
you mean in bios LLC ?


----------



## LionAlonso

dr.Rafi said:


> "increased the CPU/VRM settings to high / high performance"
> you mean in bios LLC ?


Just remember that if you increase LLC without a fixed OC you are loosing performance.
I have tested a lot with my 5900X, and if u really need it because bad silicon its ok, but even fine tuning CO (because u can lower more the CO when you go up in LLC) it works better and with less heat with auto LLC (that is the minimum level indeed) .
But if you crash at defaults and u really need it in terms of stability... go ahead


----------



## Jason_Cruze

Updated Geekbench 5 score with Ryzen 5600x.





Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd. B550 AORUS PRO - Geekbench Browser


Benchmark results for a Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd. B550 AORUS PRO with an AMD Ryzen 5 5600X processor.



browser.geekbench.com


----------



## Jason_Cruze

Guys If you are having a 65w TDP processor and want temps to reduce up to *20c* when using PBO,
Use these PBO limits instead of "Motherboard" or "Auto",
88W, 60A & 90A

Report back with the results, In my case temps max at *65c *instead of *80c *during R20 but the issue is your multicore score will be affected slightly, in my case previously all core boosts were *4600 *with Motherboard limits peaking at *80c*, now all core boosts to *4500 *peaking at *65c*. Worth the hit I guess, your single core results will not be affected.

Note: If you have to redo the stability test and increases and decrease the offset depending on your boost behavior.


----------



## PJVol

These basically are factory limits (tdc 78w), so unless one gonna use CO or/and Boost Override, ain't just disabling PBO will do the same?


----------



## Jason_Cruze

PJVol said:


> These basically are factory limits (tdc 78w), so unless one gonna use CO or/and Boost Override, ain't just disabling PBO will do the same?


You are correct but you will not see a boost in single core scores without enabling PBO, This is just how much you can push the processor single core boost without increasing the temps. It does cause instability if the boosts are pushed higher.


----------



## Dyngsur

ManniX-ITA said:


> It's overclocking, it's a lovely living on the edge of a deep canyon
> 
> The idle issue is something else, some AGESA versions have problems with CO/PBO and Global C States.
> If you don't have issue with C states disabled, try another BIOS release.
> 
> Not sure about the "switching instruction set"...
> I did a very simple and effective test to verify that it was indeed a temperature issue; doesn't matter the instructions set.
> 
> I've set the CO count for the best cores to the edge of instability.
> Meaning it wouldn't crash running GeekBench after idle but only if launching GeekBench after a CB20 run.
> 
> This was with the Dark Rock Pro fans running in silent mode.
> With the fans switched to static 100% it wasn't rebooting.
> 
> Without any other concurrent load PBO gives a green flag to the best cores to go crazy high.
> If the temperature spike can't be managed by the cooling it will reset the CPU due to thermal protection.
> This happens only with very high temperatures so it's probably something about 90-100c.
> 
> Same for the lowest count for all the cores.
> Set lower than 35 would reset during Windows boot or launching any benchmark.
> With the fans set to 100% it was able to boot and run benchmarks, before resetting eventually.
> 
> I've spent a few hours testing for PBO settings; ended with 280/175/215.
> 
> This AGESA 1.1.9.0 beta is... very beta.
> Scores are not very reliable and reproducible.
> But it works very different from the ones I've tested on the Master.
> 
> As expected every values must be fine-tuned manually.
> Bit lower or bit higher and the scores goes down.
> 
> With these values I could also tune better the CO counts; I think I'm now with -20 for Core 1 and -22 for Core 4.
> Max boost is 5200 MHz and sustained peaks to 5075 MHz on Core 4 with a CPU-z score of 694.


Kinda interesting reading, my 5900x in CPU-Z does over 700 in ST and over 10100 in MT.
It does around 649-651 in ST CR20 and around 8950-9023 in MT.

Bios F31K
My Settings is 300/235/205.
Best cores -5/-10 rest 4 best cores -50, the other 6 cores -100
Gonna try to lower them a bit and see what happends.
And I dont think its good to use 200mhz cause the CPU doesnt sustain those clocks, my CPU likes 100Mhz more than anything else, but I think my 5900x is faulty aswell cause of Core 0 aint working as the others, it behaves different.


----------



## ManniX-ITA

PJVol said:


> The difference is easily to note if a) you run HWInfo in "snapshot CPU polling" mode, b) in 2-3 sec after your bench started, click the "clock" button (bottom of panel) to restart data sampling.
> Btw, I just did run several times cbr 20 ST/MT with a different EDC values set in PBO, original was 110 (not default, that is 90). Below is a ST/MT scores and clocks, in ST test there were no visible stretching, or it is so small, that sensors can't report them.
> temps in ST 47-50 c, MT 70-72 c
> 
> ST ScoreMT ScoreMT clock /eff. maxStretching90A64847624806 / 475056​95A64948074803 / 477726​110A64948284791 / 47865​MB fused limit65048384748 / 4748-​
> 
> 
> 
> These edc experiments have opened my eyes on "what the ... is going on" with L3 bandwidth . Here are AIDA-membench screens, note the EDC in red:
> View attachment 2472566
> 
> View attachment 2472571
> 
> 
> If you mean random reboots from idle - no such issues, but disabling C-states helps a lot in those crazy-edge-undervolts (when launching CB halts cpu with a 1/2 chance) and allows the test to pass.
> 
> 
> I beleive there was something like 115 c temp limit in bios, but not sure whether it alarmed at temp spikes or something else. You know, it's hard to beleive that such spikes can not be managed or mitigated at least in bios (smu firmware), let alone pmu itself.
> Are you aware of any software way to detect them, as I'm still not sure if temp spikes are the cause of cpu reset and not buggy smu behavior ?


I'm not really worried about that kind of clock stretching; it's the effect of limiting. 
Up to 50 MHz it's acceptable. There's no need to be perfectly aligned unless there's a performance drop.

It's more worrying when the effective clock is going up and the IPC is going down:


*PPT / TDC / EDC**Effective Clock**CPU-z MT*185/130/180441012911.5185/130/190442512740.0190/135/180445012841.0

The 3 limits must be balanced together otherwise you could end up with higher clocks which will give you just a little bit or less than lower limits.

On my 5950x higher limits are increasing the scores but not that much and at the expense of much increased thermals and power consumption.
Guess if I wasn't limited by cooling the gap would be much higher.

At least on the Master the L3 performances were not linked to better scores.
It was actually going better with crippled L3 at 180A than full speed at 215A.

About the temp spike; it's OC, I think it's better that the CPU doesn't handle it.
If you don't undervolt with CO or exaggerate the Boost clock it's not happening.
If it was handled by the CPU would have been probably too much conservative and limiting OC.
Better to adjust the settings or improve the cooling but having the option to go over the borders.

You can also use the Power Throttle Temperature to limit but it's way too much conservative for my liking.

If it was a buggy behavior it would haven't worked to increase the fan speeds, the cooling capacity, and avoid the crashes.



Dyngsur said:


> Kinda interesting reading, my 5900x in CPU-Z does over 700 in ST and over 10100 in MT.
> It does around 649-651 in ST CR20 and around 8950-9023 in MT.
> 
> Bios F31K
> My Settings is 300/235/205.
> Best cores -5/-10 rest 4 best cores -50, the other 6 cores -100
> Gonna try to lower them a bit and see what happends.
> And I dont think its good to use 200mhz cause the CPU doesnt sustain those clocks, my CPU likes 100Mhz more than anything else, but I think my 5900x is faulty aswell cause of Core 0 aint working as the others, it behaves different.


I think the 5900x is acting a bit different from the 5950x regarding power budget.
Try to lower them down but together.
At some point I started with high EDC, decreasing PPT and TDC in tandem and then lowering EDC.
Once PPT and TDC looked balanced 215A was giving much better results than any value above.

On F31k my 5950x couldn't even go down to -15 all core without crashing, per-core wasn't working at all; -10,-5 crashing.

Did you try with a single offset for the rest of the cores, either all -50 or -100?
On my 5950x using two different counts would only degrade performances.
I'm curious if it's just mine or not.


----------



## sviru007

Guys I have data corruption on my NVME 970 on Aorus Elite. 5900X, 64gigs. All stock settings. It is random. 2 gpus. Beta bios f31e. Once in a week maybe. Some files are corrupted. MS Edge missing and so on. Any ideas what to do? I do not recall having any issues when booting and working on W10 from SATA SSD MX500.


----------



## ManniX-ITA

sviru007 said:


> Guys I have data corruption on my NVME 970 on Aorus Elite. 5900X, 64gigs. All stock settings. It is random. 2 gpus. Beta bios f31e. Once in a week maybe. Some files are corrupted. MS Edge missing and so on. Any ideas what to do? I do not recall having any issues when booting and working on W10 from SATA SSD MX500.


It may be the Auto voltages are messed up.
Post a screenshot form the latest Zentimings beta:






ZenTimings_v1.2.2.95-beta.zip







drive.google.com







Mullcom said:


> Is PBO the only way to brake the 125 limits of EDC?
> When I manually OC I came go above 125
> 
> Skickat från min SM-G973F via Tapatalk


You can set PBO limits also while using static OC.
Just use PBO Advanced and input the limits.


----------



## sviru007

ManniX-ITA said:


> It may be the Auto voltages are messed up.
> Post a screenshot form the latest Zentimings beta:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ZenTimings_v1.2.2.95-beta.zip
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> drive.google.com


My ZEN timings. XMP profile in bios.


----------



## scanz

Dyngsur said:


> Kinda interesting reading, my 5900x in CPU-Z does over 700 in ST and over 10100 in MT.
> It does around 649-651 in ST CR20 and around 8950-9023 in MT.
> 
> Bios F31K
> My Settings is 300/235/205.
> Best cores -5/-10 rest 4 best cores -50, the other 6 cores -100
> Gonna try to lower them a bit and see what happends.
> And I dont think its good to use 200mhz cause the CPU doesnt sustain those clocks, my CPU likes 100Mhz more than anything else, but I think my 5900x is faulty aswell cause of Core 0 aint working as the others, it behaves different.


Those scores are a hell of a lot better than on my 5900x... have you changed any other settings in bios? Also, -50 and -100?! seems excessive


----------



## ManniX-ITA

sviru007 said:


> My ZEN timings. XMP profile in bios.
> 
> View attachment 2472596


Try with VSOC to 1100mV, VDDG CCD to 950mV and VDDG IOD to 1000mV.


----------



## scanz

ManniX-ITA said:


> Once PPT and TDC looked balanced 215A was giving much better results than any value above.


How did you determine PPT and TDC looked balanced? After all my testing yesterday I still can't decide which are appropriate values for these limits. Should they be hitting 100% usage? Should they be more around the 80% mark? or is it simply the lower the better (in terms of consumption, so a higher limit value) without increasing temps too high?

Looking at others scores / performances I perhaps need further tweaking on the CO before settling on limits...


----------



## sviru007

ManniX-ITA said:


> Try with VSOC to 1100mV, VDDG CCD to 950mV and VDDG IOD to 1000mV.


I ll do that. Do you think this is memory releated issue? I have no WHEA errors in event manager.


----------



## ManniX-ITA

scanz said:


> How did you determine PPT and TDC looked balanced? After all my testing yesterday I still can't decide which are appropriate values for these limits. Should they be hitting 100% usage? Should they be more around the 80% mark? or is it simply the lower the better (in terms of consumption, so a higher limit value) without increasing temps too high?
> 
> Looking at others scores / performances I perhaps need further tweaking on the CO before settling on limits...


Balanced meaning that you get same or better results going down.
If you raise PPT this will allow the same TDC limit to be better utilized.
Eg. PPT/TDC 175/130 = 100%/91%; PPT/TDC 185/130 = 100%/96%

Comparing CPU-z, GB5 and CB23 scores I've settled to PPT/TDC consumption at 90% with CPU-z MT bench.
This gives me overall the best scores.

EDC is always maxing out at 100% so I ended up testing different levels after "balancing" PPT/EDC.

You should first tweak CO but also after; pretty sure I wasn't able to keep these negative counts before.



sviru007 said:


> I ll do that. Do you think this is memory releated issue?


More likely it's a voltages issue.
The AGESA is setting very low voltages in Auto and sometimes they are unstable.
More likely to happen at IF 1900 but also at lower IF frequencies can be problematic.
Doesn't hurt to keep the voltages higher at these levels, it will improve reliability.


----------



## sviru007

ManniX-ITA said:


> Balanced meaning that you get same or better results going down.
> If you raise PPT this will allow the same TDC limit to be better utilized.
> Eg. PPT/TDC 175/130 = 100%/91%; PPT/TDC 185/130 = 100%/96%
> 
> Comparing CPU-z, GB5 and CB23 scores I've settled to PPT/TDC consumption at 90% with CPU-z MT bench.
> This gives me overall the best scores.
> 
> EDC is always maxing out at 100% so I ended up testing different levels after "balancing" PPT/EDC.
> 
> You should first tweak CO but also after; pretty sure I wasn't able to keep these negative counts before.
> 
> 
> 
> More likely it's a voltages issue.
> The AGESA is setting very low voltages in Auto and sometimes they are unstable.
> More likely to happen at IF 1900 but also at lower IF frequencies can be problematic.
> Doesn't hurt to keep the voltages higher at these levels, it will improve reliability.


Great. I will do as you said after work and observe. Thanks


----------



## Mullcom

??????









Skickat från min SM-G973F via Tapatalk


----------



## Yuke

Anyone figured out what the "standard" LLC setting does? According to the visualisation it should be lower than the "Low" setting but i get way higher boost voltages with it.


----------



## LionAlonso

Yuke said:


> Anyone figured out what the "standard" LLC setting does? According to the visualisation it should be lower than the "Low" setting but i get way higher boost voltages with it.


according to a multimeter, standard, Normal and auto are the same:
GIGABYTE X570 AORUS MASTER Review en español - XanxoGaming 
Its in spanish but u can take a look to the LLC table.


----------



## MyJules

ManniX-ITA said:


> I'm not really worried about that kind of clock stretching; it's the effect of limiting.
> Up to 50 MHz it's acceptable. There's no need to be perfectly aligned unless there's a performance drop.
> 
> It's more worrying when the effective clock is going up and the IPC is going down:
> 
> 
> *PPT / TDC / EDC**Effective Clock**CPU-z MT*185/130/180441012911.5185/130/190442512740.0190/135/180445012841.0
> 
> The 3 limits must be balanced together otherwise you could end up with higher clocks which will give you just a little bit or less than lower limits.
> 
> On my 5950x higher limits are increasing the scores but not that much and at the expense of much increased thermals and power consumption.
> Guess if I wasn't limited by cooling the gap would be much higher.
> 
> At least on the Master the L3 performances were not linked to better scores.
> It was actually going better with crippled L3 at 180A than full speed at 215A.
> 
> About the temp spike; it's OC, I think it's better that the CPU doesn't handle it.
> If you don't undervolt with CO or exaggerate the Boost clock it's not happening.
> If it was handled by the CPU would have been probably too much conservative and limiting OC.
> Better to adjust the settings or improve the cooling but having the option to go over the borders.
> 
> You can also use the Power Throttle Temperature to limit but it's way too much conservative for my liking.
> 
> If it was a buggy behavior it would haven't worked to increase the fan speeds, the cooling capacity, and avoid the crashes.
> 
> 
> 
> I think the 5900x is acting a bit different from the 5950x regarding power budget.
> Try to lower them down but together.
> At some point I started with high EDC, decreasing PPT and TDC in tandem and then lowering EDC.
> Once PPT and TDC looked balanced 215A was giving much better results than any value above.
> 
> On F31k my 5950x couldn't even go down to -15 all core without crashing, per-core wasn't working at all; -10,-5 crashing.
> 
> Did you try with a single offset for the rest of the cores, either all -50 or -100?
> On my 5950x using two different counts would only degrade performances.
> I'm curious if it's just mine or not.


I just did the same as yours with my 5950x (on x570 Elite board with "2nd" F31 BIOS). I took your "190/135/180" setting and got CPU-Z MT 12970 & single score of 687. That's just about the same, if not better for MT, than motherboard limit in my setup. And temp seems to be lower with this combo as well. thx for the tip of manipulating all 3 at the same time. I was adjusting only PPT to reduce heat on load. (BTW, -15 on CO, all core. Like yours, i could only do like -5 with F31k)


----------



## ManniX-ITA

Mullcom said:


> ??????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skickat från min SM-G973F via Tapatalk


Hell of a 3600x, congratz


----------



## Mullcom

ManniX-ITA said:


> Hell of a 3600x, congratz


It must be a bug or somting. IT power cycel aboit and i got this.
109Mhz on BUS 

Its no way i can bot in windows at this lvl of OC


----------



## ManniX-ITA

MyJules said:


> I just did the same as yours with my 5950x (on x570 Elite board with "2nd" F31 BIOS). I took your "190/135/180" setting and got CPU-Z MT 12970 & single score of 687. That's just about the same, if not better for MT, than motherboard limit in my setup. And temp seems to be lower with this combo as well. thx for the tip of manipulating all 3 at the same time. I was adjusting only PPT to reduce heat on load. (BTW, -15 on CO, all core. Like yours, i could only do like -5 with F31k)


Higher limits will give you better performances but with a huge increase of temperatures and power consumption.

With 280/175/215 the CPU-z MT score is 13053.5 and ST 687.1 but CB23 MT is 29516.
CB23 MT with those settings is at about 28000 and something.

It's strictly dependent on the cooling how well you can score in MT so there aren't magic numbers; everyone should bench to find the right spot for his setup.


----------



## ManniX-ITA

Mullcom said:


> It must be a bug or somting. IT power cycel aboit and i got this.
> 109Mhz on BUS
> 
> Its no way i can bot in windows at this lvl of OC


Yes, don't do it 
I booted once at 106 cause I didn't notice and almost lost the Windows install.
It's an AGESA issue; which is also showing how artificial is the BCLK limit as well.
I couldn't even post at 102 but when it's getting mad you can easily boot in Windows with crazy high values.


----------



## Kha

@ManniX-ITA found something regarding the Realtek 2.5gbe

quote from someone in a github (google translated)

_8125 2.5G network card uses openwrt routing PT download to reach 30MB/S, the network card is broken and the solution is dead

Solution 1
Replace the router, use a non-openwrt router, such as tp routing, millet routing, etc. are based on openwrt, so there will be problems
If there is no tp router, you can try to remove the openwrt router and connect the optical modem directly to solve the problem

Solution 2
Enter the BT client, in the settings, turn off UTP transmission. UTP is a transmission protocol algorithm based on UDP. The problem caused by the lack of support for UDP transmission due to a problem with the openwrt router firmware, the problem can be solved by simply using TCP transmission_









Micro Transport Protocol (μTP) seemingly causing Realtek 2.5GbE controllers to reset (Event ID 10400, source NDIS)? · Issue #5761 · arvidn/libtorrent


Please provide the following information libtorrent version (or branch): libtorrent-rasterbar | 1.2.11+gitafa406f890 qBittorrent v4.3.1 platform/architecture: Windows 10 20H2 compiler and compiler ...




github.com





What do you make of it ?


----------



## Kha

Update: don't wanna jinx it but it seems I don't have any NDIS error or connection issues going directly with ethernet in the modem, without the router.

Everything is perfect while hammering it with Qbittorent uTP at 800-900 mb/sec - 125gb torrent. Sure, some small spikes here on there but that's common if you go only torrenting via uTP alone.

So... what the **** this means ?!


----------



## ManniX-ITA

Kha said:


> Update: don't wanna jinx it but it seems I don't have any NDIS error or connection issues going directly with ethernet in the modem, without the router.
> 
> Everything is perfect while hammering it with Qbittorent uTP at 800-900 mb/sec - 125gb torrent
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2472604


Which kind of router do you have?
It could be a compatibility issue with the router but it's still weird the disconnection issue.
Maybe it was the router resetting the LAN port and not the NIC driver crashing.


----------



## Kha

ManniX-ITA said:


> Which kind of router do you have?
> It could be a compatibility issue with the router but it's still weird the disconnection issue.
> Maybe it was the router resetting the LAN port and not the NIC driver crashing.


I have TP-Link TL-WDR3600, worked perfectly for years.


----------



## Kha

Also, there this guy on the Reddit thread claiming, and I quote:

_Technical_Can7844
1 point
·
4 hours ago
·
edited 3 hours ago
I just found out, that this could be related to the switch you are using.

I tried three different switches:

NETGEAR GS108GE

TP-Link TL-SG105

D-Link DGS-105 (no problems!)

With both Netgear and TP-Link switches the issue occurs.
After switching to the D-Link switch the issue never happens again!_


__
https://www.reddit.com/r/gigabytegaming/comments/hqsrj5


Granted, I know he talks about switches, not routers, but still.


----------



## Kha

Just look at this omg, it's beautiful ! no discs, full uTP connection for more than 1 hour straight, no issues !

Only one question arise: what router to get to be sure it will handle this rtl 8125 chip ?!


----------



## ManniX-ITA

Kha said:


> I have TP-Link TL-WDR3600, worked perfectly for years.


I can't say anything good about TP-Link 
Except that they can be easily flashed with OpenWRT and cheap.

But I'm not sure the issue is linked to OpenWRT.
I have more the feeling it's the ethernet IC switch crashing.
If you are satisfied with the Tp-Link try adding in between the D-Link DGS-105 which is known to have no issues.

I'm using a FritzBox 7490.


----------



## Kha

ManniX-ITA said:


> I can't say anything good about TP-Link
> Except that they can be easily flashed with OpenWRT and cheap.
> 
> But I'm not sure the issue is linked to OpenWRT.
> I have more the feeling it's the ethernet IC switch crashing.
> If you are satisfied with the Tp-Link try adding in between the D-Link DGS-105 which is known to have no issues.
> 
> I'm using a FritzBox 7490.


I assume this ethernet IC switch is the TP-Link router one, right ?


----------



## ManniX-ITA

Kha said:


> I assume this ethernet IC switch is the TP-Link router one, right ?


No it's the chipset handling the Ethernet ports and doing the switching:





__





Techdata: TP-Link TL-WDR3600 1.1, 1.2, 1.3, 1.4, 1.5


Techdata: TP-Link TL-WDR3600 1.1, 1.2, 1.3, 1.4, 1.5 Usage ~~hideseceditbutton~~ * IMPORTANT : Edit this page only via the LEFT edit button below the dataentry box * After editing, please enter a short summary of your edit: * Which field has been changed? (e.g.




openwrt.org





On the TL-WDR3600 it's this one:

Switch: *Atheros AR8327N *


----------



## Kha

ManniX-ITA said:


> No it's the chipset handling the Ethernet ports and doing the switching:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Techdata: TP-Link TL-WDR3600 1.1, 1.2, 1.3, 1.4, 1.5
> 
> 
> Techdata: TP-Link TL-WDR3600 1.1, 1.2, 1.3, 1.4, 1.5 Usage ~~hideseceditbutton~~ * IMPORTANT : Edit this page only via the LEFT edit button below the dataentry box * After editing, please enter a short summary of your edit: * Which field has been changed? (e.g.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> openwrt.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On the TL-WDR3600 it's this one:
> 
> Switch: *Atheros AR8327N *


Yes, I mean if this ethernet switch is the one within the router, not in my Realtek ethernet.


----------



## Yuke

Anyone else has a different readout of SOC voltage (SVI2 TFN) in OCCT?

It is not even close to the readout in hwinfo64 (SVI2 TFN).

Possible reason for many problems?


----------



## ManniX-ITA

Lexi is Dumb said:


> Re; Re-Size bar again.
> I had to run this one multiple times. The result was always this drastic
> it seems to have a heavy effect on my CPU/GPU utilization. in the AC benchmark, my CPU usage dropped from 50% to 30% with Re-size bar on. Look at the "GPU bound" numbers here in SOTTR. What the heck is going on?
> 3440x1440 Highest Preset. TAA. DX12.
> 
> Re-size bar Disabled
> View attachment 2472165
> 
> 
> Auto.
> View attachment 2472166


Could you please run a comparison benchmark with the GPU set to x16 vs x8 lanes?


----------



## Kha

@ManniX-ITA know anything about this Archer Ax20 ? I can't find the switch type 









AX1800 Dual-Band Wi-Fi 6 Router


Equipped with the latest wireless technology, Wi-Fi 6, Archer AX20 delivers faster speeds, greater capacity, and reduced network congestion.




www.tp-link.com


----------



## panni

Kha said:


> @ManniX-ITA know anything about this Archer Ax20 ? I can't find the switch type
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AX1800 Dual-Band Wi-Fi 6 Router
> 
> 
> Equipped with the latest wireless technology, Wi-Fi 6, Archer AX20 delivers faster speeds, greater capacity, and reduced network congestion.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.tp-link.com











TP-LINK Archer AX1800 - TechInfoDepot







en.techinfodepot.shoutwiki.com


----------



## Mullcom

ManniX-ITA said:


> You can set PBO limits also while using static OC.
> Just use PBO Advanced and input the limits.


I test this. It still to 125 edc then it stops. Application crash when it want more then this. It's sad this limits me to further up. It's fine working and stable. But when AVX kicks in i am doomd. 

When I sett PBO to moderbord it get survived a little bit over 125. 

A125.130 and I get nearly finished CB 

Skickat från min SM-G973F via Tapatalk


----------



## ManniX-ITA

Mullcom said:


> I test this. It still to 125 edc then it stops. Application crash when it want more then this. It's sad this limits me to further up. It's fine working and stable. But when AVX kicks in i am doomd.
> 
> When I sett PBO to moderbord it get survived a little bit over 125.
> 
> A125.130 and I get nearly finished CB
> 
> Skickat från min SM-G973F via Tapatalk


If it's a temperature issue try to find out at which temp is crashing and set a throttle limit.


----------



## Mullcom

WoW... Finaly I test PBO bug and set EDC=1










Skickat från min SM-G973F via Tapatalk


----------



## Mullcom

ManniX-ITA said:


> If it's a temperature issue try to find out at which temp is crashing and set a throttle limit.


Don't think so. If I don't have missed anything my temps is fine.

But now I got some to test. 

Manual OC = 4550mhz
Enable PBO with EDC 1 bug.
Disable MST for now.


546.5 singel and 3257 multi in CPU-Z


Skickat från min SM-G973F via Tapatalk


----------



## ManniX-ITA

Mullcom said:


> Don't think so. If I don't have missed anything my temps is fine.
> 
> But now I got some to test.
> 
> Manual OC = 4550mhz
> Enable PBO with EDC 1 bug.
> Disable MST for now.
> 
> 
> 546.5 singel and 3257 multi in CPU-Z
> 
> 
> Skickat från min SM-G973F via Tapatalk


The EDC bug will work only if PBO is enabled; manual OC will disable it.
I think the MT score is very low, especially for a manual OC to 4550 MHz.









CPU-Z Benchmark - CPU-Z VALIDATOR


Best CPU performance - 64-bit - October 2022




valid.x86.fr





The 3600X should score at least 4100.


----------



## ManniX-ITA

Mullcom said:


> WoW... Finaly I test PBO bug and set EDC=1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skickat från min SM-G973F via Tapatalk


I think you are running in de-sync mode; UCLK is 1833 and FCLK is 1866.
Check your settings for IF and memory multiplier.


----------



## Mullcom

ManniX-ITA said:


> I think you are running in de-sync mode; UCLK is 1833 and FCLK is 1866.
> Check your settings for IF and memory multiplier.


I change. Manually input. FCLK.

Change it so it all the same now. But now I can't go over EDC 43.

Must finding a whey. It's only AVX that crashes. Regular benches work just fine. And now I am 4550

Skickat från min SM-G973F via Tapatalk


----------



## ManniX-ITA

Mullcom said:


> I change. Manually input. FCLK.
> 
> Change it so it all the same now. But now I can't go over EDC 43.
> 
> Must finding a whey. It's only AVX that crashes. Regular benches work just fine. And now I am 4550
> 
> Skickat från min SM-G973F via Tapatalk


You may need more VSOC and VDDG CCD.
Post a Zentimings screenshot.


----------



## Mullcom

ManniX-ITA said:


> You may need more VSOC and VDDG CCD.
> Post a Zentimings screenshot.


I go down and find a god way to a daly bases profile. 

But going to test more on this later on. Seams not be CPU or ram that holding back. 

Temp is just fine. 
Memory have i worked a lot with to finding stable good timing.









Skickat från min SM-G973F via Tapatalk


----------



## Mullcom

ManniX-ITA said:


> The EDC bug will work only if PBO is enabled; manual OC will disable it.
> I think the MT score is very low, especially for a manual OC to 4550 MHz.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CPU-Z Benchmark - CPU-Z VALIDATOR
> 
> 
> Best CPU performance - 64-bit - October 2022
> 
> 
> 
> 
> valid.x86.fr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The 3600X should score at least 4100.


The MT score is low because I disabled SMT.

It is easier to get to know the CPU and see what is capable of. I found out this now when I start manually OC. MT do add some more % chance it go wrong so it easy this way. After OC is done just enable SMT. But it's do more stress on cpu so maybe need to step down one step after enable it.

Skickat från min SM-G973F via Tapatalk


----------



## Hibbing

PJVol said:


> The difference is easily to note if a) you run HWInfo in "snapshot CPU polling" mode, b) in 2-3 sec after your bench started, click the "clock" button (bottom of panel) to restart data sampling.
> Btw, I just did run several times cbr 20 ST/MT with a different EDC values set in PBO, original was 110 (not default, that is 90). Below is a ST/MT scores and clocks, in ST test there were no visible stretching, or it is so small, that sensors can't report them.
> temps in ST 47-50 c, MT 70-72 c
> 
> ST ScoreMT ScoreMT clock /eff. maxStretching90A64847624806 / 475056​95A64948074803 / 477726​110A64948284791 / 47865​MB fused limit65048384748 / 4748-​
> 
> 
> 
> These edc experiments have opened my eyes on "what the ... is going on" with L3 bandwidth . Here are AIDA-membench screens, note the EDC in red:
> View attachment 2472566
> 
> View attachment 2472571
> 
> 
> If you mean random reboots from idle - no such issues, but disabling C-states helps a lot in those crazy-edge-undervolts (when launching CB halts cpu with a 1/2 chance) and allows the test to pass.
> 
> 
> I beleive there was something like 115 c temp limit in bios, but not sure whether it alarmed at temp spikes or something else. You know, it's hard to beleive that such spikes can not be managed or mitigated at least in bios (smu firmware), let alone pmu itself.
> Are you aware of any software way to detect them, as I'm still not sure if temp spikes are the cause of cpu reset and not buggy smu behavior ?


Why is your L3 so slow?


----------



## HyperC

Hibbing said:


> Why is your L3 so slow?
> 
> View attachment 2472651


Update Aida and find out

So, I disabled my ccd yesterday boosted a lot higher same settings single and all core wish they allowed to test the other ccd


----------



## ManniX-ITA

Hibbing said:


> Why is your L3 so slow?
> 
> View attachment 2472651


L3 cache on 3000 is "faster" but less efficient than on 5000


----------



## PJVol

Hibbing said:


> Why is your L3 so slow?


Oh, God! Damn it, my CPU is total trash... gonna donate it to someone tomorrow


----------



## Hibbing

HyperC said:


> Update Aida and find out
> 
> So, I disabled my ccd yesterday boosted a lot higher same settings single and all core wish they allowed to test the other ccd


Have the latest and get the same L3 scores. Mem down a bit.


----------



## HyperC

Hibbing said:


> Have the latest and get the same L3 scores. Mem down a bit.


Umm that screenshot you posted is not the newest the version you posted was 6.25 I have atm 6.32.5600.. And i know for a fact the L3 speeds are way different


----------



## Hibbing

HyperC said:


> Umm that screenshot you posted is not the newest the version you posted was 6.25 I have atm 6.32.5600.. And i know for a fact the L3 speeds are way different


Why's your L3 so slow?


----------



## ManniX-ITA

Mullcom said:


> I go down and find a god way to a daly bases profile.
> 
> But going to test more on this later on. Seams not be CPU or ram that holding back.
> 
> Temp is just fine.
> Memory have i worked a lot with to finding stable good timing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skickat från min SM-G973F via Tapatalk


You need to raise the VSOC; at 1.125V is too close to VDDG IOD at 1.100V
Set it to 1.150V.


----------



## HyperC

Hibbing said:


> Why's your L3 so slow?
> View attachment 2472664


LOL well that pretty much fawked up because i know once i updated mine from running it changed, Wish i had my SS still had to reformat maybe it's with the 5000 series only?


----------



## scanz

Changed a few things on my 5900X this evening.

PBO Limits as per below.
For CCD 0, 2 best cores -15 and rest -25.
For CCD 1, all cores -30.
Auto Scalar.
+100Mhz.


PBO Limits
PPT / TDC / EDCCPU Z Max Usage
PPT / TDC / EDCCPU Z STCPU MTGB Max Usage
PPT / TDC / EDCGB STGB MTCB20 Max Usage
PPT / TDC / EDCCB20 STCB20 MT180W / 120A / 140A99% / 94% / 100%69110127100% / 100% / 100%172514785100% / 100% / 100%6378727

Scores for MT in CPU-Z and CB20 is quite a bit better and highest so far in GB, but ST is largely similar to previous tests.
Temps wise they were better, maxing out at 74c during MT tests and my usual 64c during ST.
Clocks are up from previous;
CCD 0 - Perf max all 5050. Eff max 1 core 5029, 1 core 4992, 1 core 4916 and 3 remaining 4803.
CCD 1 - Perf max 5050 for all but 1 core, which hit 5025. Eff max all 4803, except 1 core hitting 5015.

Not really sure where to go with these and help bring up the scores, plenty of people seem to break the 700 mark for ST in CPU-Z, 15000 for MT in GB and 640 & 9000 marks in CB20, but I can't crack it.


----------



## Dyngsur

ManniX-ITA said:


> I'm not really worried about that kind of clock stretching; it's the effect of limiting.
> Up to 50 MHz it's acceptable. There's no need to be perfectly aligned unless there's a performance drop.
> 
> It's more worrying when the effective clock is going up and the IPC is going down:
> 
> 
> *PPT / TDC / EDC**Effective Clock**CPU-z MT*185/130/180441012911.5185/130/190442512740.0190/135/180445012841.0
> 
> The 3 limits must be balanced together otherwise you could end up with higher clocks which will give you just a little bit or less than lower limits.
> 
> On my 5950x higher limits are increasing the scores but not that much and at the expense of much increased thermals and power consumption.
> Guess if I wasn't limited by cooling the gap would be much higher.
> 
> At least on the Master the L3 performances were not linked to better scores.
> It was actually going better with crippled L3 at 180A than full speed at 215A.
> 
> About the temp spike; it's OC, I think it's better that the CPU doesn't handle it.
> If you don't undervolt with CO or exaggerate the Boost clock it's not happening.
> If it was handled by the CPU would have been probably too much conservative and limiting OC.
> Better to adjust the settings or improve the cooling but having the option to go over the borders.
> 
> You can also use the Power Throttle Temperature to limit but it's way too much conservative for my liking.
> 
> If it was a buggy behavior it would haven't worked to increase the fan speeds, the cooling capacity, and avoid the crashes.
> 
> 
> 
> I think the 5900x is acting a bit different from the 5950x regarding power budget.
> Try to lower them down but together.
> At some point I started with high EDC, decreasing PPT and TDC in tandem and then lowering EDC.
> Once PPT and TDC looked balanced 215A was giving much better results than any value above.
> 
> On F31k my 5950x couldn't even go down to -15 all core without crashing, per-core wasn't working at all; -10,-5 crashing.
> 
> Did you try with a single offset for the rest of the cores, either all -50 or -100?
> On my 5950x using two different counts would only degrade performances.
> I'm curious if it's just mine or not.


Did use single offset for specific cores. the best is -9 -15 the 4 second best is -50 and the rest 6 cores -100
100mhz offset


----------



## ManniX-ITA

scanz said:


> Changed a few things on my 5900X this evening.
> 
> PBO Limits as per below.
> For CCD 0, 2 best cores -15 and rest -25.
> For CCD 1, all cores -30.
> Auto Scalar.
> +100Mhz.
> 
> 
> PBO Limits
> PPT / TDC / EDCCPU Z Max Usage
> PPT / TDC / EDCCPU Z STCPU MTGB Max Usage
> PPT / TDC / EDCGB STGB MTCB20 Max Usage
> PPT / TDC / EDCCB20 STCB20 MT180W / 120A / 140A99% / 94% / 100%69110127100% / 100% / 100%172514785100% / 100% / 100%6378727
> 
> Scores for MT in CPU-Z and CB20 is quite a bit better and highest so far in GB, but ST is largely similar to previous tests.
> Temps wise they were better, maxing out at 74c during MT tests and my usual 64c during ST.
> Clocks are up from previous;
> CCD 0 - Perf max all 5050. Eff max 1 core 5029, 1 core 4992, 1 core 4916 and 3 remaining 4803.
> CCD 1 - Perf max 5050 for all but 1 core, which hit 5025. Eff max all 4803, except 1 core hitting 5015.
> 
> Not really sure where to go with these and help bring up the scores, plenty of people seem to break the 700 mark for ST in CPU-Z, 15000 for MT in GB and 640 & 9000 marks in CB20, but I can't crack it.


You need scalar at 10x but it could become unstable.
For ST both a lower count and a higher boost clock.
I'm using *+150* now so you should be able with the right settings to support +200.

I can break 700 with -25 scalar on the best cores but it's overheating.
After crashing with GB5 the board did a shutoff and restart and then crashed loading Windows.

For better MT on mine worked better the same negative count, the lowest possible on both CCDs.


----------



## ManniX-ITA

Dyngsur said:


> Did use single offset for specific cores. the best is -9 -15 the 4 second best is -50 and the rest 6 cores -100
> 100mhz offset


I meant if you compared against:

-4 -14 best and the 10 rest cores at -50
-4 -14 best and the 10 rest cores at -100


----------



## saunupe1911

scanz said:


> Changed a few things on my 5900X this evening.
> 
> PBO Limits as per below.
> For CCD 0, 2 best cores -15 and rest -25.
> For CCD 1, all cores -30.
> Auto Scalar.
> +100Mhz.
> 
> 
> PBO Limits
> PPT / TDC / EDCCPU Z Max Usage
> PPT / TDC / EDCCPU Z STCPU MTGB Max Usage
> PPT / TDC / EDCGB STGB MTCB20 Max Usage
> PPT / TDC / EDCCB20 STCB20 MT180W / 120A / 140A99% / 94% / 100%69110127100% / 100% / 100%172514785100% / 100% / 100%6378727
> 
> Scores for MT in CPU-Z and CB20 is quite a bit better and highest so far in GB, but ST is largely similar to previous tests.
> Temps wise they were better, maxing out at 74c during MT tests and my usual 64c during ST.
> Clocks are up from previous;
> CCD 0 - Perf max all 5050. Eff max 1 core 5029, 1 core 4992, 1 core 4916 and 3 remaining 4803.
> CCD 1 - Perf max 5050 for all but 1 core, which hit 5025. Eff max all 4803, except 1 core hitting 5015.
> 
> Not really sure where to go with these and help bring up the scores, plenty of people seem to break the 700 mark for ST in CPU-Z, 15000 for MT in GB and 640 & 9000 marks in CB20, but I can't crack it.


Do you have a clean Windows install with nothing running in the background? My max Cinebench maxes are 630 and 8700 at 5150 Perf max on my 2 fastest cores (Core 1 and 3) and 4950 on quite a few single cores during various times. All core maxes via Cinebench around 4500. But this is with NZXT, Nvidia stuff, Precision X1, RealTek Audio, and basic stuff to run my system in the background. Pretty sure I could crack 640 and 9000 on a clean install.


----------



## scanz

ManniX-ITA said:


> You need scalar at 10x but it could become unstable.
> For ST both a lower count and a higher boost clock.
> I'm using *+150* now so you should be able with the right settings to support +200.
> 
> I can break 700 with -25 scalar on the best cores but it's overheating.
> After crashing with GB5 the board did a shutoff and restart and then crashed loading Windows.
> 
> For better MT on mine worked better the same negative count, the lowest possible on both CCDs.


Tried x10 Scalar with same settings and CPU-Z produced similar results, then I got rebooted during GB.
So I put it down to x5 and again, results (scores and clocks) are pretty much the same and I saw a slight rise in temps.


PBO Limits
PPT / TDC / EDCCPU Z Max Usage
PPT / TDC / EDCCPU Z STCPU MTGB Max Usage
PPT / TDC / EDCGB STGB MTCB20 Max Usage
PPT / TDC / EDCCB20 STCB20 MT180W / 120A / 140A100% / 95% / 100%69110035100% / 100% / 100%172914649100% / 100% / 100%6368750



saunupe1911 said:


> Do you have a clean Windows install with nothing running in the background? My max Cinebench maxes are 630 and 8700 at 5150 Perf max on my 2 fastest cores (Core 1 and 3) and 4950 on quite a few single cores during various times. All core maxes via Cinebench around 4500. But this is with NZXT, Nvidia stuff, Precision X1, RealTek Audio, and basic stuff to run my system in the background. Pretty sure I could crack 640 and 9000 on a clean install.


It's a 2-3 week old build, I have Ryzen Master and HWInfo running during benches and close everything else.


----------



## LionAlonso

scanz said:


> Tried x10 Scalar with same settings and CPU-Z produced similar results, then I got rebooted during GB.
> So I put it down to x5 and again, results (scores and clocks) are pretty much the same and I saw a slight rise in temps.
> 
> 
> PBO Limits
> PPT / TDC / EDCCPU Z Max Usage
> PPT / TDC / EDCCPU Z STCPU MTGB Max Usage
> PPT / TDC / EDCGB STGB MTCB20 Max Usage
> PPT / TDC / EDCCB20 STCB20 MT180W / 120A / 140A100% / 95% / 100%69110035100% / 100% / 100%172914649100% / 100% / 100%6368750
> 
> 
> It's a 2-3 week old build, I have Ryzen Master and HWInfo running during benches and close everything else.


I really feel that that all the SC score is bad for +100MHz, i have better results at +0 MHz...
And also GB score is way too low compared with others.
You should easily pass 15000 MC.
I really dont know what could be, as said, i am at different limits (145-105-150).


----------



## scanz

LionAlonso said:


> I really feel that that all the SC score is bad for +100MHz, i have better results at +0 MHz...
> And also GB score is way too low compared with others.
> You should easily pass 15000 MC.
> I really dont know what could be, as said, i am at different limits (145-105-150).


Will give your limits and +0Mhz a test tomorrow. What are you running for CO? Are there any other bios settings you've changed? i.e. LLC? 

Have you tuned your memory? I've only set XMP, DRAM Voltage to 1.4 and put IF to 1800 (have 2x16GB 3600 CL16 16-16-36), not looked into fine tuning at all.


----------



## LionAlonso

scanz said:


> Will give your limits and +0Mhz a test tomorrow. What are you running for CO? Are there any other bios settings you've changed? i.e. LLC?
> 
> Have you tuned your memory? I've only set XMP, DRAM Voltage to 1.4 and put IF to 1800 (have 2x16GB 3600 CL16 16-16-36), not looked into fine tuning at all.


Co -20 best cores -25 CCD 0 and for CCD1 -20 
LLC for vcore auto, exact same primary timings for ram as u but with 3800 (Bdie) at 1.05Vsoc 950 CCD and 900 IOD AND VDDP
U can take a look of my scores of GB on my recent post.


----------



## QQryQ

scanz said:


> Will give your limits and +0Mhz a test tomorrow. What are you running for CO? Are there any other bios settings you've changed? i.e. LLC?
> 
> Have you tuned your memory? I've only set XMP, DRAM Voltage to 1.4 and put IF to 1800 (have 2x16GB 3600 CL16 16-16-36), not looked into fine tuning at all.


actually I have xmp enabled and my IF is 1800 in hwmonitor do I need rise voltage at all? XMP working with 3600 16-18-18-36.
similar build with 5900x on board but cant compare to any one.. PBO with curve -15 all core, motherboard control the pbo limits, rest on auto.










fast test with all on on my pc, maybe thats why my MT is that low will try test it later,
its from CB23 but those single core boosts seems to not handle for long its more like spikes (10-30sec) is there any way to increase duration of that single core boost? and also multicore boost? to be more stable


----------



## PJVol

scanz said:


> It's a 2-3 week old build, I have Ryzen Master and HWInfo running during benches and close everything else.


I would uninstall Ryzen Master, never used it personally and there were cases people come across messed settings with it.


----------



## Dyngsur

_Okey, done some more tweaking and got this scores. Done for today..._

UserBenchmarks: Game 132%, Desk 112%, Work 151%
CPU: AMD Ryzen 9 5900X - *110.3%*
GPU: AMD RX 5700-XT - *117.6%*
SSD: Kingston SA2000M81000G 1TB - *312.7%*
SSD: Samsung 850 Evo 250GB - *149.2%*
RAM: G.SKILL Ripjaws V DDR4 3600 C16 2x8GB - *155.3%*
MBD: Gigabyte X570 AORUS MASTER



*CPU-Z - 705 ST 10195 MT

Geekbench 5 - 1788 ST 15772 MT

CR20 - 647 ST 9030 MT

PBO 230/150/205

Curve Optimiser*
_Best Core *C1 -8*
Second Core *C4 -15
All other Cores -50





























*_


----------



## St0RM53

Code:


A fatal hardware error has occurred.

Reported by component: Processor Core
Error Source: Machine Check Exception
Error Type: Cache Hierarchy Error
Processor APIC ID: 24 -> This changes to many different cores

The details view of this entry contains further information.

This issue is very widespread just search "Cache Hierarchy Error Ryzen" and you will find an unlimited amount of threads. Windows only seemed to implement an error entry since the 20H2 update because i don't ever remember it in the past i had these crashes with PUBG. Now playing Cyberpunk the issue is occurring much more frequently but i think i've found a solution which seems to work.
At first i reported increasing CPU load line calibration from High to Turbo, but that didn't had an effect, possibly because the issue only happens in gaming. However reverting to High and setting CPU Vcore from Auto to Normal and setting a +0.05V offset seems to fix the issue. *** is going on here. Is AMD to blame here? Isn't the FIT curve hardcoded into Ryzen 3000 series CPUs? Or is Gigabyte to blame??










Kinda changed the behavior of how voltage is applied to the cores. And i am pretty sure i never ever saw 1V min before doing this. I think i should test with 0 offset, just on normal because what looks like to me is that the Vcore AUTO option seriously ****s things up.


----------



## saunupe1911

Dyngsur said:


> _Okey, done some more tweaking and got this scores. Done for today..._
> 
> UserBenchmarks: Game 132%, Desk 112%, Work 151%
> CPU: AMD Ryzen 9 5900X - *110.3%*
> GPU: AMD RX 5700-XT - *117.6%*
> SSD: Kingston SA2000M81000G 1TB - *312.7%*
> SSD: Samsung 850 Evo 250GB - *149.2%*
> RAM: G.SKILL Ripjaws V DDR4 3600 C16 2x8GB - *155.3%*
> MBD: Gigabyte X570 AORUS MASTER
> 
> 
> 
> *CPU-Z - 705 ST 10195 MT
> 
> Geekbench 5 - 1788 ST 15772 MT
> 
> CR20 - 647 ST 9030 MT
> 
> PBO 230/150/205
> 
> Curve Optimiser*
> _Best Core *C1 -8*
> Second Core *C4 -15
> All other Cores -50
> 
> View attachment 2472698
> View attachment 2472699
> View attachment 2472700
> View attachment 2472701
> *_


I can barely get a benchmark to run before Windows crashes when I set the other slower cores to negative -50. I can only be stable at around -20 for the other cores.

I would love to see your other bios settings in that section overclocking section. I have a X570 Aorus Master as well.


----------



## saunupe1911

Dyngsur said:


> _Okey, done some more tweaking and got this scores. Done for today..._
> 
> UserBenchmarks: Game 132%, Desk 112%, Work 151%
> CPU: AMD Ryzen 9 5900X - *110.3%*
> GPU: AMD RX 5700-XT - *117.6%*
> SSD: Kingston SA2000M81000G 1TB - *312.7%*
> SSD: Samsung 850 Evo 250GB - *149.2%*
> RAM: G.SKILL Ripjaws V DDR4 3600 C16 2x8GB - *155.3%*
> MBD: Gigabyte X570 AORUS MASTER
> 
> 
> 
> *CPU-Z - 705 ST 10195 MT
> 
> Geekbench 5 - 1788 ST 15772 MT
> 
> CR20 - 647 ST 9030 MT
> 
> PBO 230/150/205
> 
> Curve Optimiser*
> _Best Core *C1 -8*
> Second Core *C4 -15
> All other Cores -50
> 
> View attachment 2472698
> View attachment 2472699
> View attachment 2472700
> View attachment 2472701
> *_


And man where do you set PPT, TDC, and EDC in the Aorus Master bios. I only see this in Ryzen Master. I wish Aorus Master overclock settings wasn’t so buried.

Found it. Had to set PBO limites to manual.


----------



## DrCorps

F31 Complete is up for x570 Master. No O,I,N,Q modifier


----------



## dansi

any difference with what the F31 that was downloaded during the new year? 

what is 1.1.0.0D?

my F31 cpuz is showing 1.1.0.0 only


----------



## Kellz

DrCorps said:


> F31 Complete is up for x570 Master. No O,I,N,Q modifier
> View attachment 2472738


Now the question is, if you are already on the "old" F31 which got taken back by Gigabyte according to Stasio, does the Motherboard still recognize the new F31 and let's you update it? I could see it saying "you are already on the latest bios".


----------



## Nighthog

dansi said:


> any difference with what the F31 that was downloaded during the new year?
> 
> what is 1.1.0.0D?
> 
> my F31 cpuz is showing 1.1.0.0 only


Different "patch" version of 1.1.0.0... there is a earlier patch C around used in the early beta versions. 
You can't see witch patch is used other than Gigabytes notes. 

I think patch C allowed 2000FCLK on 5000series but with WHEA errors while patch D limits to 1900FCLK with no errors.


----------



## MyJules

Kellz said:


> Now the question is, if you are already on the "old" F31 which got taken back by Gigabyte according to Stasio, does the Motherboard still recognize the new F31 and let's you update it? I could see it saying "you are already on the latest bios".


i went from 1st F31 to new F31 (on x570Elite)


----------



## scanz

Most optimal and safest way for updating the bios?


----------



## dansi

Nighthog said:


> Different "patch" version of 1.1.0.0... there is a earlier patch C around used in the early beta versions.
> You can't see witch patch is used other than Gigabytes notes.
> 
> I think patch C allowed 2000FCLK on 5000series but with WHEA errors while patch D limits to 1900FCLK with no errors.











(Gigabyte X570 AORUS Owners Thread)


where to download? gigabyte website still list f31q, assume is beta.https://www.tweaktownforum.com/forum/tech-support-from-vendors/gigabyte/28656-gigabyte-latest-beta-bios First page. Skickat från min SM-G973F via Tapatalk




www.overclock.net





Any different from this F31 above link? 
I cant see whether my is C or D? Using cpuz.
Though with zen2, i dont expect much magic left.


----------



## ghiga_andrei

lol, for Aorus Elite all F31 bioses are completely gone, not even beta still available on the site:








X570 AORUS ELITE (rev. 1.0) Support | Motherboard - GIGABYTE Global


Lasting Quality from GIGABYTE.GIGABYTE Ultra Durable™ motherboards bring together a unique blend of features and technologies that offer users the absolute ...




www.gigabyte.com


----------



## St0RM53

St0RM53 said:


> Code:
> 
> 
> A fatal hardware error has occurred.
> 
> Reported by component: Processor Core
> Error Source: Machine Check Exception
> Error Type: Cache Hierarchy Error
> Processor APIC ID: 24 -> This changes to many different cores
> 
> The details view of this entry contains further information.
> 
> This issue is very widespread just search "Cache Hierarchy Error Ryzen" and you will find an unlimited amount of threads. Windows only seemed to implement an error entry since the 20H2 update because i don't ever remember it in the past i had these crashes with PUBG. Now playing Cyberpunk the issue is occurring much more frequently but i think i've found a solution which seems to work.
> At first i reported increasing CPU load line calibration from High to Turbo, but that didn't had an effect, possibly because the issue only happens in gaming. However reverting to High and setting CPU Vcore from Auto to Normal and setting a +0.05V offset seems to fix the issue. *** is going on here. Is AMD to blame here? Isn't the FIT curve hardcoded into Ryzen 3000 series CPUs? Or is Gigabyte to blame??
> 
> View attachment 2472717
> 
> 
> Kinda changed the behavior of how voltage is applied to the cores. And i am pretty sure i never ever saw 1V min before doing this. I think i should test with 0 offset, just on normal because what looks like to me is that the Vcore AUTO option seriously ****s things up.



So no one knows anything about this?


----------



## Kha

@stasio Svet, the admin of MSI forums made this statement today, regarding the Realtek 2.5gbe controller disconnect:















MSI Global English Forum


...




forum-en.msi.com





Can you please check this with your Gigabyte colleagues too ? Thanks.


----------



## master_ggr

I have still spontaneous BSOD!
My system is:
Gigabyte Aorus Pro Rev. 1.0
Ryzen 3800X
G.Skill F4-3600C16-16GTZNC
Nvidia RTX 2080
Force MP600 NVMe disk
I use only XMP, and no longer OC
I tried out all BIOS starting version 11 until now 31 from 12/31/2020!
I build my own systems for more than 20 years! But what I detect now is a bad, unstable system and what I think it is the Mainboard incl. BIOS. Sorry to say this but in this configuration not usable.
The main problem which I think I have identified is, that the NVMe disk PCIe Gen4 will be invisible for the system this produce the BSOD, but how, or wit which settings I can fix this?
I was back on BIOS version F22, but still the same problem.
If any of you can give me a hint? Thanks


----------



## ManniX-ITA

Spent some, probably wasted, time testing with CO on the AGESA 1.1.9.0 beta.
Next release will probably be much different but hopefully some info could still be valid.

Unfortunately the negative count is limited to 30. Hopefully is just a bug and not an intention from AMD to limit the count...
My cores could go at least down to -35 so it's a pity.

For the 2nd CCD despite the lowest negative count and the low performances the VID voltage is at least 1.350v.
It would probably benefit the most if a lower count was available.

The 2nd best core it's the one that was crashing with a low count; below 20 crashes.
It's just a little slower than the 1st best which is running at -25 now; with 5 counts more it's running at 20mV higher VID.

The 1st best core at -27 runs slower and in MT the score gets lower.

CPU LLC is better mild than high; MSI Level 3 (High) is worse then Level 5 (Medium).
VSOC LLC doesn't change at all the performances.

GeekBench 5 is testing the max clock for the CPU while it's starting.
If you want to know which is the max boost open HWInfo and start and close GB5 a dozen times.
My 1st max boost recorded effective 5153 MHz and 2nd core 5140 MHz. Best recorded ever 5185 MHz.

Boost clock set to 200 MHz does not improve scores; max clock recorded by GB5 from usually 5.20 GHz goes down to 5.15 GHz.

Ended with this configuration:

1st best: -25
2nd best: -20
All rest 1st CCD: -28
All rest 2nd CCD: -30
A slightly different count for the 1st and 2nd CCD seems to improve a little bit the performances.
Seems to "help" PBO telling which one is your preferred.

PPT/TDC/EDC: 280/175/215.
Tested slight variations up and down and got worse performances in ST and MT.

Some benchmarks:


CB23 MT29647CB23 ST1662


GB5 ST1704GB5 MT18888


 CPU-z MT687.9 CPU-z ST13184.6

I'm severely limited by cooling, anything all core jumps immediately to 90c.
So MT improvements are barely visible, could be bigger.

Could reach up to 694 if CPU-z ST runs on the 1st best core:










Without MT first and no thermal constraint could go over the 700 mark:


----------



## ManniX-ITA

master_ggr said:


> I have still spontaneous BSOD!
> My system is:
> Gigabyte Aorus Pro Rev. 1.0
> Ryzen 3800X
> G.Skill F4-3600C16-16GTZNC
> Nvidia RTX 2080
> Force MP600 NVMe disk
> I use only XMP, and no longer OC
> I tried out all BIOS starting version 11 until now 31 from 12/31/2020!
> I build my own systems for more than 20 years! But what I detect now is a bad, unstable system and what I think it is the Mainboard incl. BIOS. Sorry to say this but in this configuration not usable.
> The main problem which I think I have identified is, that the NVMe disk PCIe Gen4 will be invisible for the system this produce the BSOD, but how, or wit which settings I can fix this?
> I was back on BIOS version F22, but still the same problem.
> If any of you can give me a hint? Thanks


Did you test forcing PCIe Gen3?


----------



## Yuke

Don't upgrade if you are still on Zen2....

Worst RAM performance that i have seen in over a year....

Same everything...


----------



## ccs86

ManniX-ITA said:


> Spent some, probably wasted, time testing with CO on the AGESA 1.1.9.0 beta.
> Next release will probably be much different but hopefully some info could still be valid.
> 
> Unfortunately the negative count is limited to 30. Hopefully is just a bug and not an intention from AMD to limit the count...
> My cores could go at least down to -35 so it's a pity.
> 
> For the 2nd CCD despite the lowest negative count and the low performances the VID voltage is at least 1.350v.
> It would probably benefit the most if a lower count was available.
> 
> The 2nd best core it's the one that was crashing with a low count; below 20 crashes.
> It's just a little slower than the 1st best which is running at -25 now; with 5 counts more it's running at 20mV higher VID.
> 
> The 1st best core at -27 runs slower and in MT the score gets lower.
> 
> CPU LLC is better mild than high; MSI Level 3 (High) is worse then Level 5 (Medium).
> VSOC LLC doesn't change at all the performances.
> 
> GeekBench 5 is testing the max clock for the CPU while it's starting.
> If you want to know which is the max boost open HWInfo and start and close GB5 a dozen times.
> My 1st max boost recorded effective 5153 MHz and 2nd core 5140 MHz. Best recorded ever 5185 MHz.
> 
> Boost clock set to 200 MHz does not improve scores; max clock recorded by GB5 from usually 5.20 GHz goes down to 5.15 GHz.
> 
> Ended with this configuration:
> 
> 1st best: -25
> 2nd best: -20
> All rest 1st CCD: -28
> All rest 2nd CCD: -30
> A slightly different count for the 1st and 2nd CCD seems to improve a little bit the performances.
> Seems to "help" PBO telling which one is your preferred.
> 
> PPT/TDC/EDC: 280/175/215.
> Tested slight variations up and down and got worse performances in ST and MT.
> 
> Some benchmarks:
> 
> 
> CB23 MT29647CB23 ST1662
> 
> 
> GB5 ST1704GB5 MT18888
> 
> 
> CPU-z MT687.9 CPU-z ST13184.6
> 
> I'm severely limited by cooling, anything all core jumps immediately to 90c.
> So MT improvements are barely visible, could be bigger.
> 
> Could reach up to 694 if CPU-z ST runs on the 1st best core:
> 
> View attachment 2472767
> 
> 
> Without MT first and no thermal constraint could go over the 700 mark:
> 
> View attachment 2472768


Do you think your power limits would apply to a 5900X as well, or are specific to the 5950X?

Sent from my Pixel 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## master_ggr

I have still sponanous BSOD.


ManniX-ITA said:


> Did you test forcing PCIe Gen3?


Maybe a point to try out. Days befor I was on F31 latest, and I did try something with forcing to Gen4. But unfortunally the BSOD are back, few houres later! Today I decide to go back to F22, but ok I try this out. The strange thing it is never crash on havy load or in a game, always in idle moments :-(
I will report my findings.


----------



## ManniX-ITA

ccs86 said:


> Do you think your power limits would apply to a 5900X as well, or are specific to the 5950X?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 4 using Tapatalk


Very specific, not only because of the model but also for the cooling.
Look at last posts from @Dyngsur and @LionAlonso









(Gigabyte X570 AORUS Owners Thread)


Where do you get these number from ?Just a cat on his keyboard Envoyé de mon Redmi K30 Pro en utilisant Tapatalk




www.overclock.net













(Gigabyte X570 AORUS Owners Thread)


Why is your L3 so slow? Oh, God! Damn it, my CPU is total trash... gonna donate it to someone tomorrow




www.overclock.net


----------



## ManniX-ITA

master_ggr said:


> I have still sponanous BSOD.
> 
> Maybe a point to try out. Days befor I was on F31 latest, and I did try something with forcing to Gen4. But unfortunally the BSOD are back, few houres later! Today I decide to go back to F22, but ok I try this out. The strange thing it is never crash on havy load or in a game, always in idle moments :-(
> I will report my findings.


Only on idle may be something else.

Check you power profile if the Link State PM is disabled:










This can crash your PCIe bus in idle.
But the latest releases had it in the settings and it was disabled by default.


----------



## Wechhe

Yuke said:


> Don't upgrade if you are still on Zen2....
> 
> Worst RAM performance that i have seen in over a year....
> 
> Same everything...
> 
> View attachment 2472769
> View attachment 2472770


Do you mean "don't upgrade from F31q to F31)? Or which version?
Because the two picture show identical performance....?


----------



## Yuke

Wechhe said:


> Do you mean "don't upgrade from F31q to F31)? Or which version?
> Because the two picture show identical performance....?


Yes from Q to Final.

If you consider 61.9ns vs 62.8ns as identical, no1 can help you anymore.


----------



## stasio

ghiga_andrei said:


> lol, for Aorus Elite all F31 bioses are completely gone, not even beta still available on the site:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> X570 AORUS ELITE (rev. 1.0) Support | Motherboard - GIGABYTE Global
> 
> 
> Lasting Quality from GIGABYTE.GIGABYTE Ultra Durable™ motherboards bring together a unique blend of features and technologies that offer users the absolute ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.gigabyte.com


F31 BIOS are on GB server but not yet visible.....so if you need F31...



https://download.gigabyte.com/FileList/BIOS/mb_bios_x570-aorus-elite_f31.zip



also all Beta's are there ....eg...F31q..need to add "q" after 31 (or other letter).


----------



## LionAlonso

stasio said:


> F31 BIOS are on GB server but not yet visible.....so if you need F31...
> 
> 
> 
> https://download.gigabyte.com/FileList/BIOS/mb_bios_x570-aorus-elite_f31.zip
> 
> 
> 
> also all Beta's are there ....eg...F31q..need to add "q" after 31 (or other letter).


Could you please tell us how is it going implementing AGESA 1.1.9.0? 
Any problems so far like with 1.1.8.0?


----------



## St0RM53

ManniX-ITA said:


> Spent some, probably wasted, time testing with CO on the AGESA 1.1.9.0 beta.
> Next release will probably be much different but hopefully some info could still be valid.
> 
> Unfortunately the negative count is limited to 30. Hopefully is just a bug and not an intention from AMD to limit the count...
> My cores could go at least down to -35 so it's a pity.
> 
> For the 2nd CCD despite the lowest negative count and the low performances the VID voltage is at least 1.350v.
> It would probably benefit the most if a lower count was available.
> 
> The 2nd best core it's the one that was crashing with a low count; below 20 crashes.
> It's just a little slower than the 1st best which is running at -25 now; with 5 counts more it's running at 20mV higher VID.
> 
> The 1st best core at -27 runs slower and in MT the score gets lower.
> 
> CPU LLC is better mild than high; MSI Level 3 (High) is worse then Level 5 (Medium).
> VSOC LLC doesn't change at all the performances.
> 
> GeekBench 5 is testing the max clock for the CPU while it's starting.
> If you want to know which is the max boost open HWInfo and start and close GB5 a dozen times.
> My 1st max boost recorded effective 5153 MHz and 2nd core 5140 MHz. Best recorded ever 5185 MHz.
> 
> Boost clock set to 200 MHz does not improve scores; max clock recorded by GB5 from usually 5.20 GHz goes down to 5.15 GHz.
> 
> Ended with this configuration:
> 
> 1st best: -25
> 2nd best: -20
> All rest 1st CCD: -28
> All rest 2nd CCD: -30
> A slightly different count for the 1st and 2nd CCD seems to improve a little bit the performances.
> Seems to "help" PBO telling which one is your preferred.
> 
> PPT/TDC/EDC: 280/175/215.
> Tested slight variations up and down and got worse performances in ST and MT.
> 
> Some benchmarks:
> 
> 
> CB23 MT29647CB23 ST1662
> 
> 
> GB5 ST1704GB5 MT18888
> 
> 
> CPU-z MT687.9CPU-z ST13184.6
> 
> I'm severely limited by cooling, anything all core jumps immediately to 90c.
> So MT improvements are barely visible, could be bigger.
> 
> Could reach up to 694 if CPU-z ST runs on the 1st best core:
> 
> View attachment 2472767
> 
> 
> Without MT first and no thermal constraint could go over the 700 mark:
> 
> View attachment 2472768



Where did you find bios with AGESA 1.1.9.0? I'm on T50e still; did i miss a post here? Also could you take a look on this post of mine below? You might know something, cause i've searched and i cannot find any accurate info.



St0RM53 said:


> Code:
> 
> 
> A fatal hardware error has occurred.
> 
> Reported by component: Processor Core
> Error Source: Machine Check Exception
> Error Type: Cache Hierarchy Error
> Processor APIC ID: 24 -> This changes to many different cores
> 
> The details view of this entry contains further information.
> 
> This issue is very widespread just search "Cache Hierarchy Error Ryzen" and you will find an unlimited amount of threads. Windows only seemed to implement an error entry since the 20H2 update because i don't ever remember it in the past i had these crashes with PUBG. Now playing Cyberpunk the issue is occurring much more frequently but i think i've found a solution which seems to work.
> At first i reported increasing CPU load line calibration from High to Turbo, but that didn't had an effect, possibly because the issue only happens in gaming. However reverting to High and setting CPU Vcore from Auto to Normal and setting a +0.05V offset seems to fix the issue. *** is going on here. Is AMD to blame here? Isn't the FIT curve hardcoded into Ryzen 3000 series CPUs? Or is Gigabyte to blame??
> 
> View attachment 2472717
> 
> 
> Kinda changed the behavior of how voltage is applied to the cores. And i am pretty sure i never ever saw 1V min before doing this. I think i should test with 0 offset, just on normal because what looks like to me is that the Vcore AUTO option seriously ****s things up.


I can only hypothesize the following 2 explanations so far:

Either AUTO setting does something completely different than fixed/normal/offset OR
Either it applies some setting normal or offset setting set by the motherboard makers


----------



## saunupe1911

ManniX-ITA said:


> Spent some, probably wasted, time testing with CO on the AGESA 1.1.9.0 beta.
> Next release will probably be much different but hopefully some info could still be valid.
> 
> Unfortunately the negative count is limited to 30. Hopefully is just a bug and not an intention from AMD to limit the count...
> My cores could go at least down to -35 so it's a pity.
> 
> For the 2nd CCD despite the lowest negative count and the low performances the VID voltage is at least 1.350v.
> It would probably benefit the most if a lower count was available.
> 
> The 2nd best core it's the one that was crashing with a low count; below 20 crashes.
> It's just a little slower than the 1st best which is running at -25 now; with 5 counts more it's running at 20mV higher VID.
> 
> The 1st best core at -27 runs slower and in MT the score gets lower.
> 
> CPU LLC is better mild than high; MSI Level 3 (High) is worse then Level 5 (Medium).
> VSOC LLC doesn't change at all the performances.
> 
> GeekBench 5 is testing the max clock for the CPU while it's starting.
> If you want to know which is the max boost open HWInfo and start and close GB5 a dozen times.
> My 1st max boost recorded effective 5153 MHz and 2nd core 5140 MHz. Best recorded ever 5185 MHz.
> 
> Boost clock set to 200 MHz does not improve scores; max clock recorded by GB5 from usually 5.20 GHz goes down to 5.15 GHz.
> 
> Ended with this configuration:
> 
> 1st best: -25
> 2nd best: -20
> All rest 1st CCD: -28
> All rest 2nd CCD: -30
> A slightly different count for the 1st and 2nd CCD seems to improve a little bit the performances.
> Seems to "help" PBO telling which one is your preferred.
> 
> PPT/TDC/EDC: 280/175/215.
> Tested slight variations up and down and got worse performances in ST and MT.
> 
> Some benchmarks:
> 
> 
> CB23 MT29647CB23 ST1662
> 
> 
> GB5 ST1704GB5 MT18888
> 
> 
> CPU-z MT687.9CPU-z ST13184.6
> 
> I'm severely limited by cooling, anything all core jumps immediately to 90c.
> So MT improvements are barely visible, could be bigger.
> 
> Could reach up to 694 if CPU-z ST runs on the 1st best core:
> 
> View attachment 2472767
> 
> 
> Without MT first and no thermal constraint could go over the 700 mark:
> 
> View attachment 2472768


Was this testing done on a 5900X or 5950X?


----------



## master_ggr

ManniX-ITA said:


> Only on idle may be something else.
> 
> Check you power profile if the Link State PM is disabled:
> 
> View attachment 2472771
> 
> 
> This can crash your PCIe bus in idle.
> But the latest releases had it in the settings and it was disabled by default.


Hmm, ok it was really not off! I corrected this also. I will now do work with this configuration, PCIe Gen3 and PCI Express -> Link State Power Management Off.
Two or more days later, I switch back the PCIe Gen3 to Auto. Fingercross it was the Power Management setting.
Many thanks, I will report how it is running...


----------



## ManniX-ITA

St0RM53 said:


> Where did you find bios with AGESA 1.1.9.0? I'm on T50e still; did i miss a post here? Also could you take a look on this post of mine below? You might know something, cause i've searched and i cannot find any accurate info.
> 
> 
> 
> I can only hypothesize the following 2 explanations so far:
> 
> Either AUTO setting does something completely different than fixed/normal/offset OR
> Either it applies some setting normal or offset setting set by the motherboard makers


That's from the Unify-X which has a beta firmware with 1.1.9.0; it's more or less generic stuff.

The Auto setting for vCore is normally under the manufacturer's wing.
Eg. the big mess about Power Deviation with vCore pumped up and not reported to win on reviewer's benchmarks

Depends on the BIOS release and its AGESA how it works.

On the Master with the 3800x I had to use a -0.4V offset to make it work better.
This till F3x releases with the new AGESA, there it was unstable with the offset.
Unfortunately the Auto setting is not always reliable.

About the 1.0V is pretty normal; usually it should be able to go down to 0.9V and 2200 MHz.
It's probably a matter of Power Saving profile.



saunupe1911 said:


> Was this testing done on a 5900X or 5950X?


5950x


----------



## St0RM53

ManniX-ITA said:


> That's from the Unify-X which has a beta firmware with 1.1.9.0; it's more or less generic stuff.
> 
> The Auto setting for vCore is normally under the manufacturer's wing.
> Eg. the big mess about Power Deviation with vCore pumped up and not reported to win on reviewer's benchmarks
> 
> Depends on the BIOS release and its AGESA how it works.
> 
> On the Master with the 3800x I had to use a -0.4V offset to make it work better.
> This till F3x releases with the new AGESA, there it was unstable with the offset.
> Unfortunately the Auto setting is not always reliable.
> 
> About the 1.0V is pretty normal; usually it should be able to go down to 0.9V and 2200 MHz.
> It's probably a matter of Power Saving profile.
> 
> 
> 
> 5950x


Thanks a lot for the info. So indeed AUTO *≠* NORMAL. *** Gigabyte. I didn't know the Power Deviation "fiasco" was related to this. I will be doing further testing but people need to know. From the time i had this motherboard i never ever changed the Vcore setting from AUTO and had these random crashes (but only while gaming specific games). I've been passing all the stress tests i've ran, but Cyberpunk caused this issue much more frequently that's why i decided to chase it.


----------



## LionAlonso

ManniX-ITA said:


> That's from the Unify-X which has a beta firmware with 1.1.9.0; it's more or less generic stuff.
> 
> The Auto setting for vCore is normally under the manufacturer's wing.
> Eg. the big mess about Power Deviation with vCore pumped up and not reported to win on reviewer's benchmarks
> 
> Depends on the BIOS release and its AGESA how it works.
> 
> On the Master with the 3800x I had to use a -0.4V offset to make it work better.
> This till F3x releases with the new AGESA, there it was unstable with the offset.
> Unfortunately the Auto setting is not always reliable.
> 
> About the 1.0V is pretty normal; usually it should be able to go down to 0.9V and 2200 MHz.
> It's probably a matter of Power Saving profile.
> 
> 
> 
> 5950x


Hi;
So if we are stable at auto Vcore (with CO and everything) its a good option to try normal instead to see if it idles at lower voltages?
And also, whats your minimum processor state in balanced power settings for u? When i change it to 0% it goes back to 100% miesteriously, no issues so far homewer, i idle at high 30 and around 0,975V


----------



## ManniX-ITA

With the 5000 is better not to touch it unless really needed.
Going down is usually killing the boost or locking the clocks.
Up sometimes help but I tried on mine and it didn't.

With the 3000 is a different story; offset can make it stable if it's not or give more performances and/or lower temperatures.
Depends on the binning, usually the bad ones are the most prone to get benefits.

It doesn't help usually with idle voltages; it's more likely it's going to mess it up.


----------



## scanz

ManniX-ITA said:


> CPU LLC is better mild than high; MSI Level 3 (High) is worse then Level 5 (Medium).
> VSOC LLC doesn't change at all the performances.


I did wonder what the Gigabyte LLC modes were equivalent to for other boards, as I see people saying set LLC to "mode 3" or "level 4", but Gigabyte uses different terms.



ManniX-ITA said:


> Boost clock set to 200 MHz does not improve scores; max clock recorded by GB5 from usually 5.20 GHz goes down to 5.15 GHz.


Does it allow for boost higher than +200 now?


----------



## LionAlonso

ManniX-ITA said:


> With the 5000 is better not to touch it unless really needed.
> Going down is usually killing the boost or locking the clocks.
> Up sometimes help but I tried on mine and it didn't.
> 
> With the 3000 is a different story; offset can make it stable if it's not or give more performances and/or lower temperatures.
> Depends on the binning, usually the bad ones are the most prone to get benefits.
> 
> It doesn't help usually with idle voltages; it's more likely it's going to mess it up.


Thank you!
So auto vcore = normal with no offset right?


----------



## ManniX-ITA

scanz said:


> I did wonder what the Gigabyte LLC modes were equivalent to for other boards, as I see people saying set LLC to "mode 3" or "level 4", but Gigabyte uses different terms.
> 
> 
> Does it allow for boost higher than +200 now?


Actually the GigaByte terms for LLC are more user-friendly; except the Low/Standard which are maybe the same but it's not clear.

At +150 with the 5950x the Fmax is already at 5200 MHz. It has a negative impact to go higher with my setup.
Higher values are more helpful to lower models.


----------



## ManniX-ITA

LionAlonso said:


> Thank you!
> So auto vcore = normal with no offset right?


Not really; depends 
On my 3800x different BIOS releases had different behaviors with Auto and Normal.
But in general is very similar.


----------



## scanz

ManniX-ITA said:


> Actually the GigaByte terms for LLC are more user-friendly; except the Low/Standard which are maybe the same but it's not clear.


Fair enough, just wondered what "level 4" or "mode 3" from other boards equate to for the Gigabyte terms.



ManniX-ITA said:


> At +150 with the 5950x the Fmax is already at 5200 MHz. It has a negative impact to go higher with my setup.
> Higher values are more helpful to lower models.


Yes understood, but is the option for higher than +200 now available? Currently, on my bios at least (F31q) it's limited to +200. Not that I've ever been able to stabily run +200..


----------



## ManniX-ITA

scanz said:


> Fair enough, just wondered what "level 4" or "mode 3" from other boards equate to for the Gigabyte terms.
> 
> 
> Yes understood, but is the option for higher than +200 now available? Currently, on my bios at least (F31q) it's limited to +200. Not that I've ever been able to stabily run +200..


I think Stasio shared some releases with the unlocked Boost clock, it could go up to 600.
For sure was available for the Master, don't know about other models.


----------



## Mullcom

ManniX-ITA said:


> I think Stasio shared some releases with the unlocked Boost clock, it could go up to 600.
> For sure was available for the Master, don't know about other models.


F31 have it as it now. Latest release on the website.

My bord did get it now. X570i pro wifi itx

Skickat från min SM-G973F via Tapatalk


----------



## ryouiki

Seems they released same F31 as was posted on Tweaktown days ago, I was really hoping they would fix bug they introduced when adding to "Favorites" menu between F31Q and F31 final, but apparently not.


----------



## Anulu

Mullcom said:


> F31 have it as it now. Latest release on the website.
> 
> My bord did get it now. X570i pro wifi itx
> 
> Skickat från min SM-G973F via Tapatalk


Im thinking about buying the X570i pro wifi itx.

How good is it for Ram/IF Overclocking?
Do you have any WHEA Errors with newest Bios at higher IF/Ram Speed?


----------



## saunupe1911

Getting 8784 Multi and 631 Single on Cinebench. 36C average idle with straight up PBO (no tweaks) on F31...not too bad of a starting point with this BIOS. I may roll with this for quite a while until others start seeing what it can do...nah I'm kidding myself...I will probably start tweaking PBO later today smh.

Now hopefully RealTek gets their crap together and update the LAN driver. I haven't had a drop out in weeks though.


----------



## Gettz8488

Okay so I have an unusual question I know most of us on here like too Overclock their cpu. But I’m curious if it’s possible to reduce my Clock speed 100-200ghz across the board but also reduce my voltage while still keeping it adaptive meaning not locked. Any help would be appreciated 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## saunupe1911

Gettz8488 said:


> Okay so I have an unusual question I know most of us on here like too Overclock their cpu. But I’m curious if it’s possible to reduce my Clock speed 100-200ghz across the board but also reduce my voltage while still keeping it adaptive meaning not locked. Any help would be appreciated
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


I noticed that setting voltage manually to like 1.2v with PBO off give you close to stock advertised speeds and very low temps. I think I was idling around 31C or 32C.


----------



## Drejfus

saunupe1911 said:


> I noticed that setting voltage manually to like 1.2v with PBO off give you close to stock advertised speeds and very low temps. I think I was idling around 31C or 32C.


I have VID 1100mV and CCX1 - 4400 CCX2 - 4200 (Full stable)


----------



## Mullcom

Anulu said:


> Im thinking about buying the X570i pro wifi itx.
> 
> How good is it for Ram/IF Overclocking?
> Do you have any WHEA Errors with newest Bios at higher IF/Ram Speed?


I have never seen this issue with this board.
But have not test any extrema cpu ether.

Using 3600x. It's feels stable. I have crappy ram but I managed to get God timing anyway. But it was time-consuming and was need to learn a bit more about ram how it works.

The only thing was bios versions that make trouble for me. F22 was solid God bios version. But now I am at F31 and I think I stay on that. It handled my timings and no trouble of clocking. 

overall I am impresset with this hardware. It has 2 M2 slots so I am doing raid-0 of this. 
Note that only one of this has pcix 4
One mounted on backside and other under heatsink. Chipset is always around 58-60c 

Here is a link to buildzoid brake down of this bord.





Skickat från min SM-G973F via Tapatalk


Update.

I have managed to go up to 1900 Fclock
And test my ram to go above 2000mhz. 
But timings was not so good then.

If you want anything I should test just ask.


----------



## scanz

So some interesting results in tonight's tests. The following were set for both tests;
LLC auto
CCD 950
IOD 900
VDDP 900

Seems my unit does not like @LionAlonso 's settings much (CB20 MT score noticeably lower).

CO -20 2 best, -25 rest
Auto Scalar
+50Mhz


PBO Limits
PPT / TDC / EDCCPU Z Max Usage
PPT / TDC / EDCCPU Z STCPU MTGB Max Usage
PPT / TDC / EDCGB STGB MTCB20 Max Usage
PPT / TDC / EDCCB20 STCB20 MT145W / 105A / 150A100% / 92% / 100%6919944100% / 95% / 100%174314869100% / 97% / 100%6388589

Temps 60c ST, 70c MT.

Clocks;
Perf - 5000Mhz all but 3 cores, which were 4975.
Eff - best cores 4991, rest 4408 (this seems quite poor)

I then tried @Dyngsur 's most recently posted settings.

CO -8 best, -15 next best and -50 rest
Auto Scalar
+50Mhz


PBO Limits
PPT / TDC / EDCCPU Z Max Usage
PPT / TDC / EDCCPU Z STCPU MTGB Max Usage
PPT / TDC / EDCGB STGB MTCB20 Max Usage
PPT / TDC / EDCCB20 STCB20 MT230W / 150A / 205A76% / 74% / 100%6921014886% / 86% / 100%17341514788% / 89% / 100%6419044

Temps 64c ST, 82c MT.

Clocks;
Perf - all cores 5000Mhz
Eff - 3 cores 4986, rest 4783

Quite happy with the results with 2nd settings, still not as highly scored as @Dyngsur, but better than anything I've managed so far. Would ideally like to bring down the temps a bit.


----------



## CapKrunch

updated my bios to F31 from Gigabyte and I have to said that I'm impressed so far. Thanks AMD for everything.


----------



## LionAlonso

scanz said:


> So some interesting results in tonight's tests. The following were set for both tests;
> LLC auto
> CCD 950
> IOD 900
> VDDP 900
> 
> Seems my unit does not like @LionAlonso 's settings much (CB20 MT score noticeably lower).
> 
> CO -20 2 best, -25 rest
> Auto Scalar
> +50Mhz
> 
> 
> PBO Limits
> PPT / TDC / EDCCPU Z Max Usage
> PPT / TDC / EDCCPU Z STCPU MTGB Max Usage
> PPT / TDC / EDCGB STGB MTCB20 Max Usage
> PPT / TDC / EDCCB20 STCB20 MT145W / 105A / 150A100% / 92% / 100%6919944100% / 95% / 100%174314869100% / 97% / 100%6388589
> 
> Temps 60c ST, 70c MT.
> 
> Clocks;
> Perf - 5000Mhz all but 3 cores, which were 4975.
> Eff - best cores 4991, rest 4408 (this seems quite poor)
> 
> I then tried @Dyngsur 's most recently posted settings.
> 
> CO -8 best, -15 next best and -50 rest
> Auto Scalar
> +50Mhz
> 
> 
> PBO Limits
> PPT / TDC / EDCCPU Z Max Usage
> PPT / TDC / EDCCPU Z STCPU MTGB Max Usage
> PPT / TDC / EDCGB STGB MTCB20 Max Usage
> PPT / TDC / EDCCB20 STCB20 MT230W / 150A / 205A76% / 74% / 100%6921014886% / 86% / 100%17341514788% / 89% / 100%6419044
> 
> Temps 64c ST, 82c MT.
> 
> Clocks;
> Perf - all cores 5000Mhz
> Eff - 3 cores 4986, rest 4783
> 
> Quite happy with the results with 2nd settings, still not as highly scored as @Dyngsur, but better than anything I've managed so far. Would ideally like to bring down the temps a bit.


Mmm, seems so, maybe if u dont crash and u can go lower on CO u will have better scores in MC while mantaining really lower temps.
Only thing is that it should be 950 IOD and 900 CCD.


----------



## Anulu

Mullcom said:


> Using 3600x. It's feels stable. I have crappy ram but I managed to get God timing anyway. But it was time-consuming and was need to learn a bit more about ram how it works.


Sorry i forgot to mention i have Ryzen 5000 that has the WHEA Errors on my current Asrock x370 Board at higher IF/Mem clock (>1600/3200)

Didnt have that Problem with Ryzen 3700x and i need a new ITX Mainboard because there is no more Bios support from Asrock (AMD not happy about the x370 TestBios Release)

Thanks for you Answer,looks like a nice Board good VRM and its not very expensive.


----------



## scanz

LionAlonso said:


> Mmm, seems so, maybe if u dont crash and u can go lower on CO u will have better scores in MC.
> Only thing is that it should be 950 IOD and 900 CCD.


Thanks. Forgot to mention, when running with your settings I got booted twice when attempting to run CB20.
First was after running CPU-Z and GB then CB20. Second was just trying to run CB20 after loading Windows and closing start-up apps. Tried a third time and it ran fine.


----------



## LionAlonso

scanz said:


> Thanks. Forgot to mention, when running with your settings I got booted twice when attempting to run CB20.
> First was after running CPU-Z and GB then CB20. Second was just trying to run CB20 after loading Windows and closing start-up apps. Tried a third time and it ran fine.


Mmm, that should be because the lower CO combined with lower EDC, if thats the case u should definetely look forward higher limits (at cost of higher temps) if u want better scores.
For curiosity, whats ur best cores score in event viewer (ID55)?


----------



## Marius A

diconnecting issue is still there on bios F31 for realtek 2.5gb network adapter on the aorus x570 master rev1.0 using the latest realtek driver available, crap is crap i wonder why they dont update inside the bios the network firmware uefi ndu to the latest one available by the manufacturer


----------



## scanz

LionAlonso said:


> Mmm, that should be because the lower CO combined with lower EDC, if thats the case u should definetely look forward higher limits (at cost of higher temps) if u want better scores.
> For curiosity, whats ur best cores score in event viewer (ID55)?


First time looking at the scores in event viewer, just after booting up. Is it normal for the 2nd CCD (cores 6-11) to be so noticeably lower?


CoreScore0172*1**177*216831644160*5**177*61447152814891401015611136


----------



## LionAlonso

scanz said:


> First time looking at the scores in event viewer, just after booting up. Is it normal for the 2nd CCD (cores 6-11) to be so noticeably lower?
> 
> 
> CoreScore0172*1**177*216831644160*5**177*61447152814891401015611136


Yes, its normal for them to be lower, your scores are not bad for 5900X


----------



## Gettz8488

saunupe1911 said:


> I noticed that setting voltage manually to like 1.2v with PBO off give you close to stock advertised speeds and very low temps. I think I was idling around 31C or 32C.


The problem with setting a manual voltage is that the cpu no longer downvolts itself 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## MikeS3000

How are the CPUs scored for CPPC in event viewer? Are the values coded into the cpu relative to other cpus? My 5900x only scores 174 on my 2 best cores, and I think 170 on my 3rd best core. Am I to assume that my best cores should perform worse than someone with higher numbers like @scanz?


----------



## LionAlonso

MikeS3000 said:


> How are the CPUs scored for CPPC in event viewer? Are the values coded into the cpu relative to other cpus? My 5900x only scores 174 on my 2 best cores, and I think 170 on my 3rd best core. Am I to assume that my best cores should perform worse than someone with higher numbers like @scanz?


Based on what i have seen if u got same cpu with same boos override yes.


----------



## MikeS3000

I guess I don't understand exactly. I believe I checked my 5900x at +0 boost override and have pbo and curve optimizer running. Would my scoring change by altering boost override?


----------



## LionAlonso

MikeS3000 said:


> I guess I don't understand exactly. I believe I checked my 5900x at +0 boost override and have pbo and curve optimizer running. Would my scoring change by altering boost override?


I think sometimes it changes yes, u should try yourself.


----------



## MikeS3000

Yeah, not that it matters that much. My cpu is not a great single core over-clocker but does well on multi. One of my top 2 cores can't take any negative curve or the core will throw errors in OCCT, small, SSE single thread after 15 to 20 min even at -1. Changing boost override does nothing for benchmarks but can lead to instability in my experience.


----------



## LionAlonso

MikeS3000 said:


> Yeah, not that it matters that much. My cpu is not a great single core over-clocker but does well on multi. One of my top 2 cores can't take any negative curve or the core will throw errors in OCCT, small, SSE single thread after 15 to 20 min even at -1. Changing boost override does nothing for benchmarks but can lead to instability in my experience.


Yeah, if thats the case sure it wont be a valid score, i was talking about “stable” config, everyone can put 500 boost override and “trick” the system but if it crashes right away...
20 mint of OCCT small SSE single is hard to the cores yes, a good way to test it.


----------



## scanz

LionAlonso said:


> Yes, its normal for them to be lower, your scores are not bad for 5900X


That's somewhat of a relief - I was beginning to think I had a poor unit given my bench scores in comparison to others, but I guess it really does come down to individual units and their own preferred settings. Thanks for your help during my testing so far btw, same to @ManniX-ITA , appreciated.


----------



## wirx

AMD Announces AGESA 1.1.9.0 Firmware Updates, Improve FCLK OC Stability


AMD just revealed the top four changes with its new AGESA 1.1.9.0 microcode update, which motherboard manufacturers and OEMs will release via UEFI firmware updates in January and February, 2021. Beta firmware updates with 1.1.9.0 have already been floating around for the past couple of weeks. To...




www.techpowerup.com




AMD just revealed the top four changes with its new AGESA 1.1.9.0 microcode update, which motherboard manufacturers and OEMs will release via UEFI firmware updates in January and February, 2021. Beta firmware updates with 1.1.9.0 have already been floating around for the past couple of weeks. To begin with, the new AGESA enables support for the S0i3 power state of Windows 10, more commonly known as Modern Standby. Next up, AMD claims that firmware updates with 1.1.9.0 should improve system stability in the FCLK 1800 MHz to 2000 MHz range.


----------



## geekdll

Updated to bios F31 on Aorus Master and cant get my FCLK to run stable at 1900Mhz. I'm using a 5900x with G.Skill CL14 3800mhz memory with XMP profile on.

I changed the following settings in the bios:
Memory XMP profile enabled to 3800mhz cl14
Infinity Fabric Frequency and Dividers set to "1900mhz"
FCLK Frequency set to "1900mhz"
UCLK DIV1 Mode set to "UCLK==MEMCLK"

The system boots with MLCK FCLK UCLK all at 1900mhz when I check ZenTimings but it doesn't run stable reboots and audio cuts out.
Am I missing a setting or something?

Could this be the Bios or just no luck with my 5900x? 
Maybe wait for the AGESA to be updated?


----------



## ManniX-ITA

geekdll said:


> Updated to bios F31 on Aorus Master and cant get my FCLK to run stable at 1900Mhz. I'm using a 5900x with G.Skill CL14 3800mhz memory with XMP profile on.
> 
> I changed the following settings in the bios:
> Memory XMP profile enabled to 3800mhz cl14
> Infinity Fabric Frequency and Dividers set to "1900mhz"
> FCLK Frequency set to "1900mhz"
> UCLK DIV1 Mode set to "UCLK==MEMCLK"
> 
> The system boots with MLCK FCLK UCLK all at 1900mhz when I check ZenTimings but it doesn't run stable reboots and audio cuts out.
> Am I missing a setting or something?
> 
> Could this be the Bios or just no luck with my 5900x?
> Maybe wait for the AGESA to be updated?


Post a ZenTimings screenshot, probably the Auto voltages are not enough






ZenTimings_v1.2.2.95-beta.zip







drive.google.com


----------



## geekdll

ManniX-ITA said:


> Post a ZenTimings screenshot, probably the Auto voltages are not enough
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ZenTimings_v1.2.2.95-beta.zip
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> drive.google.com


----------



## ManniX-ITA

geekdll said:


> View attachment 2472929


Well, it looks pretty ok...
Did you test IF 1900 with earlier BIOS releases?

Maybe try setting VDDG CCD at 950mV and VDDG IOD at 1050mV.


----------



## geekdll

ManniX-ITA said:


> Well, it looks pretty ok...
> Did you test IF 1900 with earlier BIOS releases?
> 
> Maybe try setting VDDG CCD at 950mV and VDDG IOD at 1050mV.


I didn't try FCLK 1900mhz before on any other bios because I just got this ram kit.

I tried setting the VDDG CCD and IOD to what you recommend and system wouldn't even boot.
Could this just be that my 5900x is not good enough? Or this bios just doesn't support a FCLK 1900mhz stable?


----------



## dr.Rafi

geekdll said:


> Updated to bios F31 on Aorus Master and cant get my FCLK to run stable at 1900Mhz. I'm using a 5900x with G.Skill CL14 3800mhz memory with XMP profile on.
> 
> I changed the following settings in the bios:
> Memory XMP profile enabled to 3800mhz cl14
> Infinity Fabric Frequency and Dividers set to "1900mhz"
> FCLK Frequency set to "1900mhz"
> UCLK DIV1 Mode set to "UCLK==MEMCLK"
> 
> The system boots with MLCK FCLK UCLK all at 1900mhz when I check ZenTimings but it doesn't run stable reboots and audio cuts out.
> Am I missing a setting or something?
> 
> Could this be the Bios or just no luck with my 5900x?
> Maybe wait for the AGESA to be updated?


try 1.1 volt on VDDGIOD, VDDGCCD, VDDP, and VSOC, that is defult XMP 3800/1900 on Unify motherboard with latest Agessa. and you have same ram like mine


----------



## LionAlonso

geekdll said:


> I didn't try FCLK 1900mhz before on any other bios because I just got this ram kit.
> 
> I tried setting the VDDG CCD and IOD to what you recommend and system wouldn't even boot.
> Could this just be that my 5900x is not good enough? Or this bios just doesn't support a FCLK 1900mhz stable?


If u have time u can also try lowering them down, 1,05 Vsoc, 950 IOD and 900 CCD and VDDP.
It works flawlessly with my 5900X at 1900FCLK since the first beta of f31


----------



## ManniX-ITA

geekdll said:


> I didn't try FCLK 1900mhz before on any other bios because I just got this ram kit.
> 
> I tried setting the VDDG CCD and IOD to what you recommend and system wouldn't even boot.
> Could this just be that my 5900x is not good enough? Or this bios just doesn't support a FCLK 1900mhz stable?


Could be it's not good enough but it's not very likely.

That you can't even boot is weird; try setting the CPU LLC to High, I guess is in Auto now.
If it doesn't work set also VSOC LLC to High.


----------



## dsm52

Anulu said:


> Sorry i forgot to mention i have Ryzen 5000 that has the WHEA Errors on my current Asrock x370 Board at higher IF/Mem clock (>1600/3200)
> 
> Didnt have that Problem with Ryzen 3700x and i need a new ITX Mainboard because there is no more Bios support from Asrock (AMD not happy about the x370 TestBios Release)
> 
> Thanks for you Answer,looks like a nice Board good VRM and its not very expensive.


I also have the X570I Pro Wifi, currently running it with a 5600X & F31 BIOS, and a Corsair H80i AIO.

IF1900 works fine, so 1:1:1 is no problem - though I have 4400Mhz ram. I believe F31 (non-beta) doesn't allow >1900 currently and right now I haven't tried further.
I used to have the 4650G APU, which allowed up to IF2166 fairly easily, so the board itself is more than capable.

I've only recently started experimenting with the 5600X, and my cooling isn't great as I have a very small case. I can manage 4.65GHz all core OC, but trying to get PBO working better with tweaking.

Hope that helps


----------



## kazukun

ManniX-ITA said:


> Post a ZenTimings screenshot, probably the Auto voltages are not enough
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ZenTimings_v1.2.2.95-beta.zip
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> drive.google.com











ZenTimings


ZenTimings is a simple and lightweight app for monitoring memory timings on Ryzen platform.




zentimings.protonrom.com




Latest: v1.2.2 for Windows (Jan 3 2021)


----------



## Kha

I am seeing something strange with my 5900x as in if I tighten timings, latency rises. And it's not a stability issue, because I tried with different memory voltages and it's same thing.


----------



## Streetdragon

some timings missmatsching with other?


----------



## Mullcom

Kha said:


> I am seeing something strange with my 5900x as in if I tighten timings, latency rises. And it's not a stability issue, because I tried with different memory voltages and it's same thing.


This can happen when memory misses some timings like access a row .

Then it's need to do that again and that's why latency gose up.

Skickat från min SM-G973F via Tapatalk


----------



## Yuke

New issue surfaced for me with F31 final.

L3 Write Cache seems to be breaking down when benchmarking with AIDA. Not always...but often enough to annoy the hell out of me. Any input regarding this?


----------



## LionAlonso

Yuke said:


> New issue surfaced for me with F31 final.
> 
> L3 Write Cache seems to be breaking down when benchmarking with AIDA. Not always...but often enough to annoy the hell out of me. Any input regarding this?


If u do 7-10 memory copy test (clicking on it) also crashes, or that part is stable?


----------



## Yuke

LionAlonso said:


> If u do 7-10 memory copy test (clicking on it) also crashes, or that part is stable?


wow, i didnt know you can do that, lol.

It didnt crash, only had variance between 530-650gb/s...the issue i have drops it down to 200-300 gb/s

:edit:

did see a few drops down to 490gb/s after 500 double clicks or so...guess if continue i could catch up on the 200/300 gb/s drops...


----------



## LionAlonso

Yuke said:


> wow, i didnt know you can do that, lol.
> 
> It didnt crash, only had variance between 530-650gb/s...the issue i have drops it down to 200-300 gb/s
> 
> :edit:
> 
> did see a few drops down to 490gb/s after 500 double clicks or so...guess if continue i could catch up on the 200/300 gb/s drops...


Im talking about memory copy one, not L3, try that if u can.
That could be heating or stress in vrm , the thing is if you dont crash, ur system is stable.
But yes, no one likes throttling, even in memory
BTW, if u go up in EDC u will have stable and higher L3.


----------



## Yuke

LionAlonso said:


> Im talking about memory copy one, not L3, try that if u can.
> That could be heating or stress in vrm , the thing is if you dont crash, ur system is stable.
> But yes, no one likes throttling, even in memory
> BTW, if u go up in EDC u will have stable and higher L3.


Temps are no issue, sitting at 29°C VRM temps after a few runs...EDC could be an issue to look into..im still using EDC=1 - thanks

:edit:
no changes...even stock settings shows that variance in gb/s...probably just a trash tier test...


----------



## chozen-de

Hey guys I've got one question! My curve optimizer settings on my 5950x were -15 for my best 2 cores with the rest on my first CCD at -25. All the cores on my second CCD were set to -30.
After about 30 min with OCCT (Small, SSE, 1T) the best core on my second CCD started to spew out errors at -30. I've since change it to -25, which seems to be fine.
However, does it even make sense to test your whole second CCD for stability with OCCT (Small, SSE, 1T)? Do 1 threaded tasks ever get allocated to my second CCD under normal circumstances?

I've used my system at 2x -15, 6x -25, 8x -30 for 5 days while benchmarking, gaming and even idling overnight with no errors or shutdowns of any kind. It's only after i started using OCCT for 1 hour per core that i started seeing one of my cores erroring.


----------



## LionAlonso

chozen-de said:


> Hey guys I've got one question! My curve optimizer settings on my 5950x were -15 for my best 2 cores with the rest on my first CCD at -25. All the cores on my second CCD were set to -30.
> After about 30 min with OCCT (Small, SSE, 1T) the best core on my second CCD started to spew out errors at -30. I've since change it to -25, which seems to be fine.
> However, does it even make sense to test your whole second CCD for stability with OCCT (Small, SSE, 1T)? Do 1 threaded tasks ever get allocated to my second CCD under normal circumstances?
> 
> I've used my system at 2x -15, 6x -25, 8x -30 for 5 days while benchmarking, gaming and even idling overnight with no errors or shutdowns of any kind. It's only after i started using OCCT for 1 hour per core that i started seeing one of my cores erroring.


A good way for me to test the second CCD is to do a lot of continued AIDA memory copy benchmarks (by clicking on it)
And yes, OCCT in that config makes 0 sense on the second CCD.


----------



## Anulu

dsm52 said:


> I also have the X570I Pro Wifi, currently running it with a 5600X & F31 BIOS, and a Corsair H80i AIO.
> 
> IF1900 works fine, so 1:1:1 is no problem - though I have 4400Mhz ram. I believe F31 (non-beta) doesn't allow >1900 currently and right now I haven't tried further.
> I used to have the 4650G APU, which allowed up to IF2166 fairly easily, so the board itself is more than capable.
> 
> I've only recently started experimenting with the 5600X, and my cooling isn't great as I have a very small case. I can manage 4.65GHz all core OC, but trying to get PBO working better with tweaking.
> Hope that helps


Thanks! Your Results look good with the 5600x 

I think im going with the X570I Pro Wifi over the Asus CH8 Impact.
Its not same Level but it delivers enough Power for the 5950x and it offers more Room for my Watercool Tubing 

My modded NZXT H200i Case has a lot of Space.Still a Challenge for 2 Radiators,the Pump and Reservoir


----------



## Yuke

Yuke said:


> New issue surfaced for me with F31 final.
> 
> L3 Write Cache seems to be breaking down when benchmarking with AIDA. Not always...but often enough to annoy the hell out of me. Any input regarding this?


Tried out SiSandra and it seems i am overperforming at low data sizes but underperforming at larger data sizes?


----------



## t4t3r

geekdll said:


> Updated to bios F31 on Aorus Master and cant get my FCLK to run stable at 1900Mhz. I'm using a 5900x with G.Skill CL14 3800mhz memory with XMP profile on.
> 
> I changed the following settings in the bios:
> Memory XMP profile enabled to 3800mhz cl14
> Infinity Fabric Frequency and Dividers set to "1900mhz"
> FCLK Frequency set to "1900mhz"
> UCLK DIV1 Mode set to "UCLK==MEMCLK"
> 
> The system boots with MLCK FCLK UCLK all at 1900mhz when I check ZenTimings but it doesn't run stable reboots and audio cuts out.
> Am I missing a setting or something?
> 
> Could this be the Bios or just no luck with my 5900x?
> Maybe wait for the AGESA to be updated?


Make sure spread spectrum is disabled.


----------



## dansi

not getting whea errors or warnings for 3 days now.
when i used to get 1 warnings per day, and some rare error 

since increasing the vsoc offset up another click
in the xfr menu, setting vddp 1.1v and vddg 1.05v
in amd overclocking vddg menu, setting ccd vddg 1v and iod vddg 1.05v

fingers cross.
I guess tuning up the vdd/soc voltages is the key


----------



## Mullcom

dansi said:


> not getting whea errors or warnings for 3 days now.
> when i used to get 1 warnings per day, and some rare error
> 
> since increasing the vsoc offset up another click
> in the xfr menu, setting vddp 1.1v and vddg 1.05v
> in amd overclocking vddg menu, setting ccd vddg 1v and iod vddg 1.05v
> 
> fingers cross.
> I guess tuning up the vdd/soc voltages is the key





Yuke said:


> Temps are no issue, sitting at 29°C VRM temps after a few runs...EDC could be an issue to look into..im still using EDC=1 - thanks
> 
> :edit:
> no changes...even stock settings shows that variance in gb/s...probably just a trash tier test...





LionAlonso said:


> Im talking about memory copy one, not L3, try that if u can.
> That could be heating or stress in vrm , the thing is if you dont crash, ur system is stable.
> But yes, no one likes throttling, even in memory
> BTW, if u go up in EDC u will have stable and higher L3.


EDC is a mess!

I know I can go beyond 4500 but it seams that CPU is Hardware clockt at 125-EDC 

Try so many things now. PBO is a joke. No logic at all. 

Skickat från min SM-G973F via Tapatalk


----------



## PJVol

Yuke said:


> no changes...even stock settings shows that variance in gb/s...probably just a trash tier test...


What l3 speed aida report if you just set pbo limits to motherboard?


----------



## Yuke

PJVol said:


> What l3 speed aida report if you just set pbo limits to motherboard?


L3 Writespeed? 590-630gb/s i would say...as i wrote it is pretty much all over the place if you spamclick it, regardless if stock settings or something is set...

SiSandra seems very consistent but has the drop in speed at larger data set sizes that i posted.


----------



## geekdll

LionAlonso said:


> If u have time u can also try lowering them down, 1,05 Vsoc, 950 IOD and 900 CCD and VDDP.
> It works flawlessly with my 5900X at 1900FCLK since the first beta of f31


Still runs unstable at 1900mhz FCLK



t4t3r said:


> Make sure spread spectrum is disabled.


Didn't make a difference still unstable at 1900mhz

Im starting to think this 5900x just isn't good enough or this Bios with this AGESA is holding it back.


----------



## SolidCDM

I have a question.

Is it possible for the 2nd CCD to score higher in the event manager than the 1st CCD?

On boot with PBO enabled I get:
Core 11: 168
Core 10: 168
Core 9: 181
Core 8: 181
Core 7: 181
Core 6: 181
Core 5: 177
Core 4: 177
Core 3: 164
Core 2: 164
Core 1: 173
Core 0: 173

I've just recently started trying to optimize the individual cores in CO and comparing my results to others, it seems my CCD scores are reversed? 

Currently running: -15 all cores 
PPT 250, TDC 160 and EDC 180
Scalar x10
Boost 200 Mhz

CPU-z: SC: 678,6; MC: 10027
GB5: SC: 1765; MC: 16101
Cine R23: SC: 1635; MC: 22911


----------



## QQryQ

SolidCDM said:


> I have a question.
> 
> Is it possible for the 2nd CCD to score higher in the event manager than the 1st CCD?
> 
> On boot with PBO enabled I get:
> Core 11: 168
> Core 10: 168
> Core 9: 181
> Core 8: 181
> Core 7: 181
> Core 6: 181
> Core 5: 177
> Core 4: 177
> Core 3: 164
> Core 2: 164
> Core 1: 173
> Core 0: 173
> 
> I've just recently started trying to optimize the individual cores in CO and comparing my results to others, it seems my CCD scores are reversed?
> 
> Currently running: -15 all cores
> PPT 250, TDC 160 and EDC 180
> Scalar x10
> Boost 200 Mhz
> 
> CPU-z: SC: 678,6; MC: 10027
> GB5: SC: 1765; MC: 16101
> Cine R23: SC: 1635; MC: 22911


Seem's your settings sit better than anythink I tried but still my multi is way too low used to have all on auto with pbo advanced +200 mhz and motherboard pbo limits control and all cores curve -15 but still I'cant run any of @Dyngsur 's or @scanz 's or @LionAlonso 's settings cant go anything over -15 curve at higher doesnt allow me to boot my pc, with your settings and increased PPT to 260 TDC to 170 and EDC 180
my scores are:

cpu-z ST: 671.6 MT: 9777
cine r23: ST: 1632 MT: 22426
cine r20: ST: 638 MT: 8698

can't pass 4,450 - 4500mhz with multi with any settings is my cpu broken or how to push it higher what's limit me there? also I set CCD to 900 IOD 950 and VDDP to 900 and DRAM Volt to 1.4 and IF to 1800 with xmp profile on.









AMD Ryzen 9 5900X @ 4500.56 MHz - CPU-Z VALIDATOR


[9yvh09] Validated Dump by Anonymous (2021-01-06 21:14:10) - MB: Gigabyte X570 AORUS MASTER - RAM: 32768 MB




valid.x86.fr


----------



## scanz

SolidCDM said:


> I have a question.
> 
> Is it possible for the 2nd CCD to score higher in the event manager than the 1st CCD?
> 
> On boot with PBO enabled I get:
> Core 11: 168
> Core 10: 168
> Core 9: 181
> Core 8: 181
> Core 7: 181
> Core 6: 181
> Core 5: 177
> Core 4: 177
> Core 3: 164
> Core 2: 164
> Core 1: 173
> Core 0: 173


Is it possible you've miscounted the scores here? Event viewer has 2 entries per core, due to each core having 2 threads. Reason I ask is every score above is repeated and the threads for each core will carry the same score. If not, then they seem very good compared to mine!



SolidCDM said:


> I've just recently started trying to optimize the individual cores in CO and comparing my results to others, it seems my CCD scores are reversed?
> 
> Currently running: -15 all cores
> PPT 250, TDC 160 and EDC 180
> Scalar x10
> Boost 200 Mhz
> 
> CPU-z: SC: 678,6; MC: 10027
> GB5: SC: 1765; MC: 16101
> Cine R23: SC: 1635; MC: 22911


Solid scores, particularly in GB5. I haven't ever been able to run +200Mhz, no matter which settings I try it will reach Windows and then reboot.


----------



## SolidCDM

scanz said:


> Is it possible you've miscounted the scores here? Event viewer has 2 entries per core, due to each core having 2 threads. Reason I ask is every score above is repeated and the threads for each core will carry the same score. If not, then they seem very good compared to mine!
> 
> 
> Solid scores, particularly in GB5. I haven't ever been able to run +200Mhz, no matter which settings I try it will reach Windows and then reboot.


Event manager shows me 24 cores numbered 0 to 23 with 12 to 23 scoring considerably lower than the others, so I'm guessing these are the SMT threads?

I'm pretty happy with the GB5 and Cine r23 scores buy my CPU-z seem low compared to others, I think.

I tried CO -20 all core when I was running F31q bios (currently F31), but it would get unstable when idle and reboot every so often. I was able to play and stress the CPU just fine though. Haven't tried it with F31. I was hoping to optimize the individual cores now, because I've hit a wall with everything else. RAM won't do any spectacular timings (3800 at 16-16-16-16-32) and fclock won't go higher than 1900 on F31q or F31.

Interestingly AIDA tells me the RAM latency is 55,7, which I think is pretty decent for such average timings?

Edit:
Also have any of you been optimizing your RAM timings in the bios? I can't get it to boot if I run anything but the XMP-profile if I adjust timings in the bios.

If I use Ryzen Master, however, I don't have a problem tweaking the timings, applying and running them. When I do that, though, they show wacky values in the bios while both Ryzen Master and CPU-z show the values I entered in Ryzen Master?


----------



## ManniX-ITA

QQryQ said:


> Seem's your settings sit better than anythink I tried but still my multi is way too low used to have all on auto with pbo advanced +200 mhz and motherboard pbo limits control and all cores curve -15 but still I'cant run any of @Dyngsur 's or @scanz 's or @LionAlonso 's settings cant go anything over -15 curve at higher doesnt allow me to boot my pc, with your settings and increased PPT to 260 TDC to 170 and EDC 180
> my scores are:
> 
> cpu-z ST: 671.6 MT: 9777
> cine r23: ST: 1632 MT: 22426
> cine r20: ST: 638 MT: 8698
> 
> can't pass 4,450 - 4500mhz with multi with any settings is my cpu broken or how to push it higher what's limit me there? also I set CCD to 900 IOD 950 and VDDP to 900 and DRAM Volt to 1.4 and IF to 1800 with xmp profile on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AMD Ryzen 9 5900X @ 4500.56 MHz - CPU-Z VALIDATOR
> 
> 
> [9yvh09] Validated Dump by Anonymous (2021-01-06 21:14:10) - MB: Gigabyte X570 AORUS MASTER - RAM: 32768 MB
> 
> 
> 
> 
> valid.x86.fr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2472994
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2472995


If you want to use low negative counts you have to raise the voltages and LLC.
Start high and then scale back down until it starts getting unstable.

VSOC: 1.175
IOD: 1100
CCD: 1050

LLC vCore and SOC: High
PWM: High or above


----------



## chozen-de

I got one more question about the behavior of cores and their threads.
When doing 1 threaded stability tests, do you have to test both threads on a single core or is it save to assume both are stable if one of them is?


----------



## ManniX-ITA

chozen-de said:


> I got one more question about the behavior of cores and their threads.
> When doing 1 threaded stability tests, do you have to test both threads on a single core or is it save to assume both are stable if one of them is?


I'd say just one, it's the same physical core


----------



## chozen-de

ManniX-ITA said:


> I'd say just one, it's the same physical core


Okay great, thanks!
Also regarding your other comment from a moment ago. 
Are you saying that by increasing SoC and VDDG voltages you might be able to stabilize a higher negative value with curve optimizer?
Increasing LLC for vcore seems straight forward (higher vcore means more headroom for higher negative counts), though i wasn't able to increase my performance with this.


----------



## ManniX-ITA

chozen-de said:


> Okay great, thanks!
> Also regarding your other comment from a moment ago.
> Are you saying that by increasing SoC and VDDG voltages you might be able to stabilize a higher negative value with curve optimizer?
> Increasing LLC for vcore seems straight forward (higher vcore means more headroom for higher negative counts), though i wasn't able to increase my performance with this.


Yes, both VDDG voltages are very important.
Depends on your CPU and AGESA version.
Mine needs a bump; with stock can work at 900/950 but with CO needs more.

Higher LLC will reduce the performances; the VID will be corrected a bit higher.
But a bit higher means also a bit less boost and less chance it's crashing.
You need to balance it with the Boost clock; lower LLC will increase performances of all cores, crippling the Boost clock will limit only the best ones.

I see a lot of people that can't go above +0 MHz in any case, depends on the silicon.
Anyway what you need to aim for is a good overall sustained; if the peak is 5050 or 5200 doesn't really change much.
It's just nice to see


----------



## QQryQ

ManniX-ITA said:


> If you want to use low negative counts you have to raise the voltages and LLC.
> Start high and then scale back down until it starts getting unstable.
> 
> VSOC: 1.175
> IOD: 1100
> CCD: 1050
> 
> LLC vCore and SOC: High
> PWM: High or above


Actually I cant breake multi clock frequency I stuck at 4450-4500mhz, and I dont know where should start increasing it, dont mind using different values but I didnt know where to start, from your suggestion I'll try change those values and then check how my cpu will act, by "scaling back down" you mean Vsoc , iod, ccd ? or the llc ?


----------



## scanz

I'm trying to lower my temps a bit following last night's tests.

So running the same settings, except slightly decreasing PPT and EDC.

Also ran CB23 to compare with @QQryQ and @SolidCDM 


PBO Limits
PPT / TDC / EDCCPU Z Max Usage
PPT / TDC / EDCCPU Z STCPU MTGB Max Usage
PPT / TDC / EDCGB STGB MTCB20 Max Usage
PPT / TDC / EDCCB20 STCB20 MTCB23 
Max Usage
PPT / TDC / EDCCB23 STCB23 MT210W / 150A / 185A83% / 75% / 100%6921017893% / 86% / 100%17311515996% / 88% / 100%639888296% / 89% / 100%164123433

Scores roughly the same if not slightly better, except in CB20 - MT saw quite a drop the 9044 I got last night.

Clocks roughly the same as well, although a little strange;
Perf Max was 4999.5 across all cores, rather than all cores hitting 5000+
Eff Max was 4900+ on 3 cores, 4790 on the rest.

However, temps were exactly the same, 64c during ST and 82c during MT. Do have the heating on, but ideally I'd like to bring this down a bit. Any suggestions other than further decreasing PPT and EDC until it begins to negatively impact the scores?


----------



## Dyngsur

Got some questions myself, bought new memory, Patriot Viper 4400 mhz 2×8gb.

Tried new F31 bios but doesnt post on 3800/1900... nothing works except F31k for me. Why can't I get the memory to work on other bios than F31K? All other bios won't even let me boot when trying 3800/1900, get motherboard error code O7.. than the bios trying to post again!

With F31k I could get the patriot to boot at 4000/2000 and 4200/2100 but got tons of whea error. Tried 3800/1900 no whea errors but couldn't get them to work with any cl configuration. Gonna turn the **** back!

Changed back to my G-skill ripjaws. Work 3800/1900 np but still can't get lower latency in aida64 than 55ns.. can it be that my 5900x is bad binned? Or can it be the bloody master motherboard that holds me back.
Tried so many possible settings, but can't get the latency lower!

Someone have any idea?
Someone know any good memory with low low cl?

Can it be win10 that is ****ed cause of many crashes when trying to oc?

Thos starting to get boring and I am thinking of change the 5900x to a 5800x, maybe its easier to get memory to post higher cause of the 5800x only uses 1 CCD?
When checking all memory oc results almost all of them uses 5600x or 5800x.
Not many uses the 5900x, but I might be wrong so thats why I am asking cause my ideas are soon gone! I dunno what more I can try!

Or did I loose on the silicone lottery with the infinity fabric on my 5900x? But its kinda strange that I can boot into win10 om F31k with almost any settings but no other bios work... ah well I am tired when I am writing so the grammar might be wrong, lol. 

Well hope someone could help me out.


----------



## saunupe1911

scanz said:


> I'm trying to lower my temps a bit following last night's tests.
> 
> So running the same settings, except slightly decreasing PPT and EDC.
> 
> Also ran CB23 to compare with @QQryQ and @SolidCDM
> 
> 
> PBO Limits
> PPT / TDC / EDCCPU Z Max Usage
> PPT / TDC / EDCCPU Z STCPU MTGB Max Usage
> PPT / TDC / EDCGB STGB MTCB20 Max Usage
> PPT / TDC / EDCCB20 STCB20 MTCB23
> Max Usage
> PPT / TDC / EDCCB23 STCB23 MT210W / 150A / 185A83% / 75% / 100%6921017893% / 86% / 100%17311515996% / 88% / 100%639888296% / 89% / 100%164123433
> 
> Scores roughly the same if not slightly better, except in CB20 - MT saw quite a drop the 9044 I got last night.
> 
> Clocks roughly the same as well, although a little strange;
> Perf Max was 4999.5 across all cores, rather than all cores hitting 5000+
> Eff Max was 4900+ on 3 cores, 4790 on the rest.
> 
> However, temps were exactly the same, 64c during ST and 82c during MT. Do have the heating on, but ideally I'd like to bring this down a bit. Any suggestions other than further decreasing PPT and EDC until it begins to negatively impact the scores?


I've been on Reddit and everywhere else. Hitting 4900+ causes temps into the 80s with virtually every AIO cooler. 5900x's are just hot CPUs. At this point I've just turned PBO on with no tweaks and let it hit 4950 on it's own. Maybe future chipset and bios updates will make things better.


----------



## wirx

With latest F31 you can add up to 500Mhz boost, with 5900x normal EDC, PPT and TDC I got same results as before - rare 5150Mhz spikes and usual 5050Mhz. But if you put in bios EDC value 5, then I got 5298Mhz single core and quite stable 5221 all single CPU CB20 test. Sadly effective clock was low and result was only 515, but mybe somebody figure out what to change in other settings and got with EDC bug better results.


----------



## saunupe1911

wirx said:


> With latest F31 you can add up to 500Mhz boost, with 5900x normal EDC, PPT and TDC I got same results as before - rare 5150Mhz spikes and usual 5050Mhz. But if you put in bios EDC value 5, then I got 5298Mhz single core and quite stable 5221 all single CPU CB20 test. Sadly effective clock was low and result was only 515, but mybe somebody figure out what to change in other settings and got with EDC bug better results.
> View attachment 2473014


No way your max temp was 57.4C during that run lol. What cooler are you using?


----------



## wirx

It was single core test, so only 1/12 cores was active at once. With multi temps are about 70-75c and allcore 4400Mhz PBO. Kraken X73 was cooler.


----------



## saunupe1911

wirx said:


> It was single core test, so only 1/12 cores was active at once. With multi temps are about 70-75c and allcore 4400Mhz PBO. Kraken X73 was cooler.


I have a X73 as well. I believe I saw 72C with 4400Mhz all core clock. I've just been sticking with normal PBO for now. Man I wish AMD implement some type Dynamic OC for all motherboards. I've spent to much time tweaking curves and other settings. Can't find a real balance just yet.


----------



## scanz

saunupe1911 said:


> I've been on Reddit and everywhere else. Hitting 4900+ causes temps into the 80s with virtually every AIO cooler. 5900x's are just hot CPUs. At this point I've just turned PBO on with no tweaks and let it hit 4950 on it's own. Maybe future chipset and bios updates will make things better.


Yeah I've seen the comments regarding these being hot CPUs, but on other settings I was able to clock the same, all be it with lower scores, but also with lower temps. For me it seems higher scores = higher temps


----------



## ghiga_andrei

Just a warning from my side as I've lost some time because of this: If you set the Vcore to Normal and set a dynamic offset and then set Vcore back to Auto, the dynamic offset value IS STILL IN EFFECT. You have to set dynamic offset to Auto and then set Vcore back to Auto, even if the setting is greyed out. It's so stupid.


----------



## geekdll

Dyngsur said:


> Got some questions myself, bought new memory, Patriot Viper 4400 mhz 2×8gb.
> 
> Tried new F31 bios but doesnt post on 3800/1900... nothing works except F31k for me. Why can't I get the memory to work on other bios than F31K? All other bios won't even let me boot when trying 3800/1900, get motherboard error code O7.. than the bios trying to post again!
> 
> With F31k I could get the patriot to boot at 4000/2000 and 4200/2100 but got tons of whea error. Tried 3800/1900 no whea errors but couldn't get them to work with any cl configuration. Gonna turn the **** back!
> 
> Changed back to my G-skill ripjaws. Work 3800/1900 np but still can't get lower latency in aida64 than 55ns.. can it be that my 5900x is bad binned? Or can it be the bloody master motherboard that holds me back.
> Tried so many possible settings, but can't get the latency lower!
> 
> Someone have any idea?
> Someone know any good memory with low low cl?
> 
> Can it be win10 that is ****ed cause of many crashes when trying to oc?
> 
> Thos starting to get boring and I am thinking of change the 5900x to a 5800x, maybe its easier to get memory to post higher cause of the 5800x only uses 1 CCD?
> When checking all memory oc results almost all of them uses 5600x or 5800x.
> Not many uses the 5900x, but I might be wrong so thats why I am asking cause my ideas are soon gone! I dunno what more I can try!
> 
> Or did I loose on the silicone lottery with the infinity fabric on my 5900x? But its kinda strange that I can boot into win10 om F31k with almost any settings but no other bios work... ah well I am tired when I am writing so the grammar might be wrong, lol.
> 
> Well hope someone could help me out.


When I was running bios F31k with my 5800x using my G.skill 3800mhz CL14 ram I could set my FCLK to 1900mhz easy for that 1 to 1. Now that I updated to this final F31 bios and installed a brand new 5900x I cant run FCKL 1900mhz stable. So two things changed the bios to F31 final and my cpu to a 5900x. Its either my 5900x cant handle the FCLK or this bios with its AGESA version doesn't support it stable. 
AMD did announce they are beta testing AGESA 1.1.9.0 which should improve system stability in the FCLK 1800 MHz to 2000 MHz range. So that might be what we have to wait for in the next couple of months.


----------



## SacraficeMyGoat

How is the new F31? Any issues on 5000 series?

Currently on F31n with no issues, but would like to upgrade to F31 if it's stable. I don't typically have any issues booting @ 3800/1900, at least with any previous BIOSes that other people have tried.


----------



## dr.Rafi

710


geekdll said:


> Still runs unstable at 1900mhz FCLK
> 
> 
> 
> Didn't make a difference still unstable at 1900mhz
> 
> Im starting to think this 5900x just isn't good enough or this Bios with this AGESA is holding it back.


Did you try all 1.1 volts ?


----------



## dr.Rafi

scanz said:


> I'm trying to lower my temps a bit following last night's tests.
> 
> So running the same settings, except slightly decreasing PPT and EDC.
> 
> Also ran CB23 to compare with @QQryQ and @SolidCDM
> 
> 
> PBO Limits
> PPT / TDC / EDCCPU Z Max Usage
> PPT / TDC / EDCCPU Z STCPU MTGB Max Usage
> PPT / TDC / EDCGB STGB MTCB20 Max Usage
> PPT / TDC / EDCCB20 STCB20 MTCB23
> Max Usage
> PPT / TDC / EDCCB23 STCB23 MT210W / 150A / 185A83% / 75% / 100%6921017893% / 86% / 100%17311515996% / 88% / 100%639888296% / 89% / 100%164123433
> 
> Scores roughly the same if not slightly better, except in CB20 - MT saw quite a drop the 9044 I got last night.
> 
> Clocks roughly the same as well, although a little strange;
> Perf Max was 4999.5 across all cores, rather than all cores hitting 5000+
> Eff Max was 4900+ on 3 cores, 4790 on the rest.
> 
> However, temps were exactly the same, 64c during ST and 82c during MT. Do have the heating on, but ideally I'd like to bring this down a bit. Any suggestions other than further decreasing PPT and EDC until it begins to negatively impact the scores?


You can decrease heat further by decreasing Vsoc and vddg iod voltage with more conservative ram/fclk setting ,sweet spot for fclk is 1900-1866


----------



## dr.Rafi

Dyngsur said:


> Got some questions myself, bought new memory, Patriot Viper 4400 mhz 2×8gb.
> 
> Tried new F31 bios but doesnt post on 3800/1900... nothing works except F31k for me. Why can't I get the memory to work on other bios than F31K? All other bios won't even let me boot when trying 3800/1900, get motherboard error code O7.. than the bios trying to post again!
> 
> With F31k I could get the patriot to boot at 4000/2000 and 4200/2100 but got tons of whea error. Tried 3800/1900 no whea errors but couldn't get them to work with any cl configuration. Gonna turn the **** back!
> 
> Changed back to my G-skill ripjaws. Work 3800/1900 np but still can't get lower latency in aida64 than 55ns.. can it be that my 5900x is bad binned? Or can it be the bloody master motherboard that holds me back.
> Tried so many possible settings, but can't get the latency lower!
> 
> Someone have any idea?
> Someone know any good memory with low low cl?
> 
> Can it be win10 that is ****ed cause of many crashes when trying to oc?
> 
> Thos starting to get boring and I am thinking of change the 5900x to a 5800x, maybe its easier to get memory to post higher cause of the 5800x only uses 1 CCD?
> When checking all memory oc results almost all of them uses 5600x or 5800x.
> Not many uses the 5900x, but I might be wrong so thats why I am asking cause my ideas are soon gone! I dunno what more I can try!
> 
> Or did I loose on the silicone lottery with the infinity fabric on my 5900x? But its kinda strange that I can boot into win10 om F31k with almost any settings but no other bios work... ah well I am tired when I am writing so the grammar might be wrong, lol.
> 
> Well hope someone could help me out.


there no bios or agessa or cpu or memory or motherboard as my knowldge is able to boot over 1900 fclk with no whea me personaly tried 3 motherboards and 3 cpus 5800x,5900x,5950x ,i can run stable up to 2033 but with whea , so ithink gigabyte locked the fclk to 1900 with latest bios to reduce the RMA and customer complains.


----------



## ManniX-ITA

geekdll said:


> When I was running bios F31k with my 5800x using my G.skill 3800mhz CL14 ram I could set my FCLK to 1900mhz easy for that 1 to 1. Now that I updated to this final F31 bios and installed a brand new 5900x I cant run FCKL 1900mhz stable. So two things changed the bios to F31 final and my cpu to a 5900x. Its either my 5900x cant handle the FCLK or this bios with its AGESA version doesn't support it stable.
> AMD did announce they are beta testing AGESA 1.1.9.0 which should improve system stability in the FCLK 1800 MHz to 2000 MHz range. So that might be what we have to wait for in the next couple of months.


You should try F31k with the 5900x.
I could use 1933 MHz without WHEA; 1967 unstable, 2000/2033/2067 with WHEA.
It's definitely different and better for IF. But the Curve Optimizer was messed up.


----------



## Dyngsur

geekdll said:


> When I was running bios F31k with my 5800x using my G.skill 3800mhz CL14 ram I could set my FCLK to 1900mhz easy for that 1 to 1. Now that I updated to this final F31 bios and installed a brand new 5900x I cant run FCKL 1900mhz stable. So two things changed the bios to F31 final and my cpu to a 5900x. Its either my 5900x cant handle the FCLK or this bios with its AGESA version doesn't support it stable.
> AMD did announce they are beta testing AGESA 1.1.9.0 which should improve system stability in the FCLK 1800 MHz to 2000 MHz range. So that might be what we have to wait for in the next couple of months.


Okey, I am so tired of this, gonna turn back my Patriot Viper atleast cause they sucked.
My G-Skill Ripjaws is better but still kinda interesting I cant get better Aida score with my settings, I guess it can be the BIOS, something is acting strange atleast.


----------



## geekdll

ManniX-ITA said:


> You should try F31k with the 5900x.
> I could use 1933 MHz without WHEA; 1967 unstable, 2000/2033/2067 with WHEA.
> It's definitely different and better for IF. But the Curve Optimizer was messed up.


Where can I get bios F31K?


----------



## geekdll

dr.Rafi said:


> 710
> 
> Did you try all 1.1 volts ?


I did wouldn't boot


----------



## ManniX-ITA

geekdll said:


> Where can I get bios F31K?











(Gigabyte X570 AORUS Owners Thread)


Do you mean "don't upgrade from F31q to F31)? Or which version? Because the two picture show identical performance....? Yes from Q to Final. If you consider 61.9ns vs 62.8ns as identical, no1 can help you anymore.




www.overclock.net


----------



## Kellz

SacraficeMyGoat said:


> How is the new F31? Any issues on 5000 series?
> 
> Currently on F31n with no issues, but would like to upgrade to F31 if it's stable. I don't typically have any issues booting @ 3800/1900, at least with any previous BIOSes that other people have tried.


It works really well for me on X570 Master. Can only recommend flashing it.

Curve optimizer seems to work aswell compared to previous F31 which got taken back. Idle temps seem lower aswell due to the undervolt. You mostly gain performance in synthetics over gaming benchmarks. I'm still undecided if I run my 5800X pure stock for gaming only, hopefully with AGESA 1.1.9.0 we get 2000 FCLK but it will probs take until mid february is my guess for a full and stable release. 

My PBO advanced settings: fmax +100, -10 allcore curve optimizer, motherboard limits, scalar 1x

Some benchmarks stock vs. pbo









Effective clock with pbo









CB23 1T with pbo









My ram (3800 CL14 needs 1.55V which get's toasty because of dual rank, don't like that and neither do I want a dedicated ram fan in my system) At this point I just wait for the stable 2000+ fclk agesa and probs run 4000 CL16 with those subs at 1.5V or less.









SOTTR Demo 720p lowest with 5800X at stock









vs. 5800x pbo


----------



## geekdll

ManniX-ITA said:


> You should try F31k with the 5900x.
> I could use 1933 MHz without WHEA; 1967 unstable, 2000/2033/2067 with WHEA.
> It's definitely different and better for IF. But the Curve Optimizer was messed up.


I just tried F31k and it boots with 1900mhz FCLK but its not stable same as Bios F31 final. Also tried F31e and that doesn't boot at all with FCLK set to 1900mhz. I guess my 5900x is either not cut out for 1900mhz or the AGESA on this bios is the issue. But my 5800x ran stable at 1900mhz FCLK on F31k. Could just be this 5900x just isn't good enough. I will wait for the bios update with the updated AGESA. Has anyone posted a 5900x on a Aorus Master with 1900mhz FCLK?


----------



## 8thwonderuk

I'm currently on F31o with my g.skill 4000 cl16 on 3600 cl16, 5900x, and x570 master. I couldn't get 3800 ram 1900 fabric clock to boot. It's currently running very stable and I'm happy with the performance. Is there any reason to update to the final F31 bios or should I just wait for a new AGESA update?


----------



## Marius A

ghiga_andrei said:


> Just a warning from my side as I've lost some time because of this: If you set the Vcore to Normal and set a dynamic offset and then set Vcore back to Auto, the dynamic offset value IS STILL IN EFFECT. You have to set dynamic offset to Auto and then set Vcore back to Auto, even if the setting is greyed out. It's so stupid.


Same thing happens when you enable kurwa optimizer on advance pbo and then set pbo back to auto , kurwa optimizer is still enabled


----------



## Dathedral

I am using a 5800x and an RTX 3080 with an EVGA 750 GQ PSU. I am using a CO of -17 on my best two cores, -19 on my next two, -20 on the next two , -22 and on the worst two cores at -250. I can complete Cinebench R23 with no problem if I run either the multi core or single core test once. If I set it to run 30 minute loop my computer will usually reboot as soon as the second run of the test begins, sometime it will do it on the third. There are no WHEA errors in the event viewer. Is it possible my PSU tripping overcurrent protection?


----------



## ManniX-ITA

Dathedral said:


> I am using a 5800x and an RTX 3080 with an EVGA 750 GQ PSU. I am using a CO of -17 on my best two cores, -19 on my next two, -20 on the next two , -22 and on the worst two cores at -250. I can complete Cinebench R23 with no problem if I run either the multi core or single core test once. If I set it to run 30 minute loop my computer will usually reboot as soon as the second run of the test begins, sometime it will do it on the third. There are no WHEA errors in the event viewer. Is it possible my PSU tripping overcurrent protection?


More likely thermal protection; could be the cores at -250?
You have to find which one or ones are tripping.
Could any of those.


----------



## Dathedral

ManniX-ITA said:


> More likely thermal protection; could be the cores at -250?
> You have to find which one or ones are tripping.
> Could any of those.


Its definitely my two best cores. I was able to complete several 30 minute tests at -10 all cores. I then ran it with my two best cores at -15 and left the rest at -10 and had the same reboot issue. Its happening during the single core test and temps aren't going past 64c. Right now I am running a test at -17 but boost at +150 instead of +250 to see if it makes a difference.


----------



## dansi

dansi said:


> not getting whea errors or warnings for 3 days now.
> when i used to get 1 warnings per day, and some rare error
> 
> since increasing the vsoc offset up another click
> in the xfr menu, setting vddp 1.1v and vddg 1.05v
> in amd overclocking vddg menu, setting ccd vddg 1v and iod vddg 1.05v
> 
> fingers cross.
> I guess tuning up the vdd/soc voltages is the key


another day gone, and still no whea error or warning in event viewer.

hopefully this continues! 
guess anyone with either whea error, try increasing and tweaking your vsoc, vddp, vddg - vddg iod and ccd.


----------



## dr.Rafi

Anyone need quick way to find max boost for each core in convenient and easy way can use this great software.









Releases · jedi95/BoostTester


Simple tool for generating loads that should trigger maximum CPU boost clocks. - jedi95/BoostTester




github.com




But be sure you have these 
Visual C++ Redistributable for Visual Studio 2015 installed otherwise you will get error massages missing DLLs





Download Visual C++ Redistributable for Visual Studio 2015 from Official Microsoft Download Center







www.microsoft.com


----------



## dr.Rafi

dansi said:


> another day gone, and still no whea error or warning in event viewer.
> 
> hopefully this continues!
> guess anyone with either whea error, try increasing and tweaking your vsoc, vddp, vddg - vddg iod and ccd.


Yup 5000 series like high vddp and vddg's


----------



## master_ggr

master_ggr said:


> Hmm, ok it was really not off! I corrected this also. I will now do work with this configuration, PCIe Gen3 and PCI Express -> Link State Power Management Off.
> Two or more days later, I switch back the PCIe Gen3 to Auto. Fingercross it was the Power Management setting.
> Many thanks, I will report how it is running...


I can now report my experience with the following system:

My system is:
Gigabyte Aorus Pro Rev. 1.0
Ryzen 3800X
G.Skill F4-3600C16-16GTZNC
Nvidia RTX 2080
Force MP600 NVMe disk

The system is now mor than 1 year old, I started with the BIOS F11, which was stable.
But at the time, I like to follow the improvements on technology, I think about to switch to the newest CPU generations from AMD. On this way, I try out the newest BIOS, which was a long way, from F11 to F31! My need is to have a stable environment, using the range of possible safe OC.
All my components are working well, are up to date, also I try this with the MB too. Strange, that Gigabyte or AMD cannot fix a stable working configuration following the time. For my system, I am not able to run with a newer BIOS than F21, all the newer versions are not stable, with the "auto" configurations, which is really not a good sign. Now I do not really trust this x570 AMD world, even the technical figures are much better that Intel.
The last 6 month did not show development in the right direction, not sure it is linked only to Gigabyte?
For me I stay at this configuration, wait for the next steps and then I try again to update.
Are the others with the same experiences out there?


----------



## psychomantium

stasio said:


> A few things I want to be clear....
> 
> -AMD has *suggested* Gigabyte not to release any BIOS with Agesa 1.1.8.0, so they didn't.
> -Asus released 1.1.8.0 only for 400 series and it only boots up with Vermeer CPUs.
> -Also, the PBO 2 on 1.1.8.0 is very early beta. AMD will officially release PBO 2 with 1.1.9.0 Agesa.
> -GB will get 1.1.9.0 code this week and arround 2 weeks time might have be ready.
> -All BIOS's released Dec 18, BIOS includes Cezanne bootup and it fixes random shut downs....will be soon on GB web site.


Any news on the 1.1.9.0?


----------



## Jason_Cruze

Our only hope for 2000 FCLK is AGESA 1.1.9.0.
Using Normal/Auto as Vcore is the same, It would be better to set it at *Normal *and set negative offset to improve temps and multicore performance at the cost of slight single core performance.

Using slight positive offset under Vcore improves single core performance as it pushes more volts to the cores which helps it to keep it boosted for longer but affects multicore performance and temps. 

Curve optimiser still glitches and causes immediate reboot sometimes during R20 test using slight positive offset. The good thing is increasing the negative offset more than necessary tanks performance all over the board and it does not cause reboots like the curve optimiser.


----------



## dansi

will 1.1.9.0 helps with zen2 to also hit 2000 fclk? or even 1900 fclk.
zen2 and zen3 uses the same iod IF no?


----------



## Jason_Cruze

dansi said:


> will 1.1.9.0 helps with zen2 to also hit 2000 fclk? or even 1900 fclk.


I would not have high hopes on zen 2 as it should already have a BIOS which allows it to reach it's max potential.
These would be ideally addressing the higher FCLK support on 5000 series processors. 


dansi said:


> zen2 and zen3 uses the same iod IF no?


They have the same IO but they have probably locked out the 3000 series processors.


----------



## Mullcom

I found some interesting when I did some more testing on my setup.

I did manually OC my cpu to see how fare I can take it. I get up to 4600mhz without SMT.
I stop going up and at this point I down clock to 4550mhz and enable SMT. It's running stable but did lower to 4500mhz and set my voltage to core at 1.450.

The problem I did get to go higher was that I reached EDC 125A this was limit and didn't go over and there for my benchmark crash.

I can do CPU-Z benchmark with no problem at 4500mhz. But when I try CB20it crash. This is ware AVX kicks in. And I reach 125EDC limits Directly. So...... I try to find a way how to higher this limit. And I found if I only sett PBO to enable. Not advance or manual only enable! I did find that EDC go higher then 125. 

Now the strange part. Even it now it go higher CB crash but not other benchmark that don't use AVX. 

I was hoping this was the solution to why AVX benchmark workloads crashes. But it seams more complex that this. 

So if it power consumption is limit then benchmark should be working if I only benchmark some of the cores in CB20 right?
But my surprise it does not working either.
I sett 6 core it crash and then 4cores crash.

Sooo... If it not power consumption that I first think it was regarding EDC125limit. What can it be then? That is the main question right now.


conclusion!
So to get to know your CPU do some testing manually first and only regularly CPU stress test. PBO do nothing at all to benefits better OC then manually settings. It completely useless in this manners. Waste of time to mess around with the overboost settings and limits. But it's have one thing that is good and it erase limitations of EDC if you sett only to enable and nothing else. About AVX I founding is must be a flaw in some way. Did reading about the cpu from gen 2 should handle this automatically. There fore I think we don't have any offsets in bios for this. But still from my investigation I found this is not working as it should.

Skickat från min SM-G973F via Tapatalk


----------



## Kha

New Realtek Beta Driver that fixes the disconnect issue for Realtek 2.5GbE controller.

Big thanks to *Svet *- the admin of MSI forums, for providing the Beta release asap.






MSI Global English Forum


...




forum-en.msi.com










Install_Win10_10046_Win8_8083_Win7_7137_Installer_1037_2.7z







drive.google.com


----------



## zwacki

Is there any good bios settings tutorial for gaming for the gigabyte motherboards?


----------



## Yuke

dansi said:


> another day gone, and still no whea error or warning in event viewer.
> 
> hopefully this continues!
> guess anyone with either whea error, try increasing and tweaking your vsoc, vddp, vddg - vddg iod and ccd.


This shouldn't come to anyone's surprise....the XFR default voltages were always an excellent start for overclocking attempts in my experience. They changed over time and right now they are at 1050VDDG and 1000VDDP...which are working perfectly fine for me. Combine it with VSOC of 1.1V (1.12V/Turbo needed in BIOS) and you should have a good baseline...if you go tight on the ram timings i would say 1.125 VSOC is the absolute minimum, tho...


----------



## Streetdragon

Kha said:


> New Realtek Beta Driver that fixes the disconnect issue for Realtek 2.5GbE controller.
> 
> Big thanks to *Svet *- the admin of MSI forums, for providing the Beta release asap.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MSI Global English Forum
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forum-en.msi.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Install_Win10_10046_Win8_8083_Win7_7137_Installer_1037_2.7z
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> drive.google.com


nice thx!
Funny though, with the Intel NIC i get error logs, that it disconnects from time to time and with the realtec NIC i have no problems


----------



## ManniX-ITA

dr.Rafi said:


> Anyone need quick way to find max boost for each core in convenient and easy way can use this great software.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Releases · jedi95/BoostTester
> 
> 
> Simple tool for generating loads that should trigger maximum CPU boost clocks. - jedi95/BoostTester
> 
> 
> 
> 
> github.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But be sure you have these
> Visual C++ Redistributable for Visual Studio 2015 installed otherwise you will get error massages missing DLLs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Download Visual C++ Redistributable for Visual Studio 2015 from Official Microsoft Download Center
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.microsoft.com


BoostTester is good to check the *sustained *boost clock, not the _*max*_ boost.

I've made a while ago my own version that can trigger the max boost clock.
It's quite a bit slower but in 2-3 cycles should be able to let HWInfo catch the max frequency.






BoostTester.exe







drive.google.com





Here's the modified code if you want to compile your own:



Code:


int runTest(int core) {
    //Setup
    SetThreadAffinityMask(GetCurrentThread(), static_cast<DWORD_PTR>(1) << core);

    //Randomly jump through the array
    //This will alternate between the high and low half
    //This is certain to run to completion because no element can contain the index for itself.
    //This process should defeat branch predictors and prefetches
    //and result in needing data from RAM on every loop iteration.
    unsigned int value = mem[0];
    unsigned int qvalue = mem[0];

    for (int n = 0; n < 100; n++)
    {
        for (int i = 0; i < ARRAY_SIZE/8192; i++)
        {
            //Set value equal to the value stored at an array index
            value = mem[value];
        }
        Sleep(50);
    }

    for (int i = 0; i < ARRAY_SIZE; i++)
    {
        //Set value equal to the value stored at an array index
        value = mem[value];
    }

    //Return final value to prevent loop from being optimized out
    return value;
}

int main()
{
    //Print info
    cout << "CPU Max boost tester" << endl;
    unsigned int memsize = ARRAY_SIZE / 256 / 1024;
    cout << "Memory required: " << memsize << " MB" << endl;

    //One time setup
    mem = new unsigned int[ARRAY_SIZE];

    //Populate memory array
    cout << "Filling memory array" << endl;
    for (unsigned int i = 0; i < HALF_ARRAY; i++)
    {
        //Fill low half of the array with values from the high half
        mem[i] = i + HALF_ARRAY;

        //Fill high half of the array with values for the low half
        mem[i + HALF_ARRAY] = i;
    }

    //Now we shuffle the high and low part of the array.
    //Doing it this way ensures that no element contains the index for itself
    cout << "Performing array shuffle (low)" << endl;
    for (unsigned int i = 0; i < HALF_ARRAY; i++) {
        int r = rand() % HALF_ARRAY;
        unsigned int temp = mem[i];
        mem[i] = mem[r];
        mem[r] = temp;
    }

    cout << "Performing array shuffle (high)" << endl;
    for (unsigned int i = HALF_ARRAY; i < ARRAY_SIZE; i++) {
        int r = (rand() % HALF_ARRAY) + HALF_ARRAY;
        unsigned int temp = mem[i];
        mem[i] = mem[r];
        mem[r] = temp;
    }

    CPUInfo info = getCPUInfo();
    int threadsPerCore = info.getThreadsPerCore();

    //This value has no actual meaning, but is required to avoid runTest() being optimized out by the compiler
    unsigned long counter = 0;
    //This condition will never be false. Tricking the compiler....
    while (counter < 0xFFFFFFFFF) {
        for (int i = 0; i < info.logicalCoreCount; i+=threadsPerCore) {
            cout << "Running on core: " << (i / threadsPerCore) << endl;
            counter = runTest(i);
            Sleep(3000);
        }
    }

    //Have to use the return from runTest() somewhere or it gets optimized out.
    return counter;
}


----------



## Kha

Finally done with Curve Optimizer ; sitting on -30 on every core apart the 2 preferred cores who stay on -15 and -20.

PBO completely untouched, idle temperature 36 degrees, full load tops 68 degrees, CPUZ 691 ST, 9976 MT. Every core is boosting sustained to 5ghz (sustained as in several seconds, some cores even 10-15).

I declare myself satisfied.









AMD Ryzen 9 5900X @ 4523.95 MHz - CPU-Z VALIDATOR


[nldfc6] Validated Dump by KHA (2021-01-08 17:49:50) - MB: Gigabyte B550 AORUS MASTER - RAM: 16384 MB




valid.x86.fr


----------



## OldBones

Kha said:


> PBO completely untouched, idle temperature 36 degrees, full load tops 68 degrees, CPUZ 691 ST, 9976 MT. Every core is boosting sustained to 5ghz (sustained as in several seconds, some cores even 10-15).
> 
> I declare myself satisfied.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AMD Ryzen 9 5900X @ 4523.95 MHz - CPU-Z VALIDATOR
> 
> 
> [nldfc6] Validated Dump by KHA (2021-01-08 17:49:50) - MB: Gigabyte B550 AORUS MASTER - RAM: 16384 MB
> 
> 
> 
> 
> valid.x86.fr


Just wondering why your Idle temp is so high. My 3900X idles at 26C under a Cooler Master Hyper 212X Turbo air cooler. Runs whisper quiet. Is it the 5900X or your cooling solution that's jacking up your Idle temp?


----------



## MikeS3000

So pretty disappointed with my 5900x that I have owned for a just a few weeks. Decided to play with curve optimizer and pbo and ran Prime 95, single thread, non-avx large fft and tested each core one by one. Well my #1 gold star core in CCD 0 has to be defective. It requires Positve 5 count on curve optimizer not to fail prime. All 11 of my other cores can handle some negative curve. I got curious and loaded BIOS defaults and the same damn thing. I can't pass prime nor OCCT on single thread at default settings when I isolate my #1 core. It's effective clock puts it at about 5th place in CCD0 after the +5 offset compared to the others running up to -10 offset. I am still within my return period but I have a feeling this retailing doesn't have any replacement 5900x cpus so I am SOL.

Hoping Gigabyte releases a beta of new AGESA to see if this corrects my problem.


----------



## t4t3r

It's been the same for a couple of generations now - the quality of these chips improves significantly throughout the release cycle. 2020-produced Zen 2 chips were some of the best AMD has ever released so it should be no surprise that early Zen 3 could be spotty in terms of silicon quality. It is unfortunately the price we pay for early adoption.


----------



## Kha

OldBones said:


> Just wondering why your Idle temp is so high. My 3900X idles at 26C under a Cooler Master Hyper 212X Turbo air cooler. Runs whisper quiet. Is it the 5900X or your cooling solution that's jacking up your Idle temp?


People usually report 72-75 for full load on air, so I'm quite happy with my 68c thank you very much. Regarding idle, think the laws of physics won't allow me to have anything lower with case closed and a room temp of 27 degrees.


----------



## Dyngsur

Kha said:


> Finally done with Curve Optimizer ; sitting on -30 on every core apart the 2 preferred cores who stay on -15 and -20.
> 
> PBO completely untouched, idle temperature 36 degrees, full load tops 68 degrees, CPUZ 691 ST, 9976 MT. Every core is boosting sustained to 5ghz (sustained as in several seconds, some cores even 10-15).
> 
> I declare myself satisfied.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AMD Ryzen 9 5900X @ 4523.95 MHz - CPU-Z VALIDATOR
> 
> 
> [nldfc6] Validated Dump by KHA (2021-01-08 17:49:50) - MB: Gigabyte B550 AORUS MASTER - RAM: 16384 MB
> 
> 
> 
> 
> valid.x86.fr


This is my scores with 5900x
You can tweak it more, or maybe its the thermal that holding back!


----------



## OldBones

Kha said:


> People usually report 72-75 for full load on air, so I'm quite happy with my 68c thank you very much. Regarding idle, think the laws of physics won't allow me to have anything lower with case closed and a room temp of 27 degrees.


You make a good point. Case selection is critical in a build. My choice for the 3900X is a Cooler Master CM690 III. Lots of steel mesh. Excellent natural air flow aided by a 200mm front fan and four 120mm case fans. The 'laws of physics' won't allow my case to trap heat period. And as you so correctly pointed out. Ambient room temp does play a major factor. It's minus 6c here in the Great White North today so having a room temp of 27 degrees is happily not an issue.


----------



## saunupe1911

Dyngsur said:


> This is my scores with 5900x
> You can tweak it more, or maybe its the thermal that holding back!
> 
> View attachment 2473284


That's a cool running 5900X. My temps max out at 74.9 °C / 167 °F during CPU Z tests with Kraken X73 and Lian LI XL case with 10 overall fans. Heck I'm wondering if I need to reapply thermal paste lol


----------



## Kha

Dyngsur said:


> This is my scores with 5900x
> You can tweak it more, or maybe its the thermal that holding back!
> 
> View attachment 2473284


Heh, I am not interested in going PBO for daily use ; tested it some days ago and I got similar results with yours, over 10k MT and 700+ ST, however I wasn't comfortable with the heat. Nice scores tho. 👍


----------



## bsmith27

Kha said:


> Finally done with Curve Optimizer ; sitting on -30 on every core apart the 2 preferred cores who stay on -15 and -20.
> 
> PBO completely untouched, idle temperature 36 degrees, full load tops 68 degrees, CPUZ 691 ST, 9976 MT. Every core is boosting sustained to 5ghz (sustained as in several seconds, some cores even 10-15).
> 
> I declare myself satisfied.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AMD Ryzen 9 5900X @ 4523.95 MHz - CPU-Z VALIDATOR
> 
> 
> [nldfc6] Validated Dump by KHA (2021-01-08 17:49:50) - MB: Gigabyte B550 AORUS MASTER - RAM: 16384 MB
> 
> 
> 
> 
> valid.x86.fr


Duuude - GTX 650???? Whaaaa.... Seriously???


----------



## Kha

bsmith27 said:


> Duuude - GTX 650???? Whaaaa.... Seriously???


Well, I just sold my 1080 ti, this one is borrowed )


----------



## Latte

Kha said:


> Finally done with Curve Optimizer ; sitting on -30 on every core apart the 2 preferred cores who stay on -15 and -20.
> 
> PBO completely untouched, idle temperature 36 degrees, full load tops 68 degrees, CPUZ 691 ST, 9976 MT. Every core is boosting sustained to 5ghz (sustained as in several seconds, some cores even 10-15).
> 
> I declare myself satisfied.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AMD Ryzen 9 5900X @ 4523.95 MHz - CPU-Z VALIDATOR
> 
> 
> [nldfc6] Validated Dump by KHA (2021-01-08 17:49:50) - MB: Gigabyte B550 AORUS MASTER - RAM: 16384 MB
> 
> 
> 
> 
> valid.x86.fr


Nice values, congrats! What are your LLC settings at?


----------



## dr.Rafi

ManniX-ITA said:


> BoostTester is good to check the *sustained *boost clock, not the _*max*_ boost.
> 
> I've made a while ago my own version that can trigger the max boost clock.
> It's quite a bit slower but in 2-3 cycles should be able to let HWInfo catch the max frequency.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BoostTester.exe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> drive.google.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's the modified code if you want to compile your own:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> int runTest(int core) {
> //Setup
> SetThreadAffinityMask(GetCurrentThread(), static_cast<DWORD_PTR>(1) << core);
> 
> //Randomly jump through the array
> //This will alternate between the high and low half
> //This is certain to run to completion because no element can contain the index for itself.
> //This process should defeat branch predictors and prefetches
> //and result in needing data from RAM on every loop iteration.
> unsigned int value = mem[0];
> unsigned int qvalue = mem[0];
> 
> for (int n = 0; n < 100; n++)
> {
> for (int i = 0; i < ARRAY_SIZE/8192; i++)
> {
> //Set value equal to the value stored at an array index
> value = mem[value];
> }
> Sleep(50);
> }
> 
> for (int i = 0; i < ARRAY_SIZE; i++)
> {
> //Set value equal to the value stored at an array index
> value = mem[value];
> }
> 
> //Return final value to prevent loop from being optimized out
> return value;
> }
> 
> int main()
> {
> //Print info
> cout << "CPU Max boost tester" << endl;
> unsigned int memsize = ARRAY_SIZE / 256 / 1024;
> cout << "Memory required: " << memsize << " MB" << endl;
> 
> //One time setup
> mem = new unsigned int[ARRAY_SIZE];
> 
> //Populate memory array
> cout << "Filling memory array" << endl;
> for (unsigned int i = 0; i < HALF_ARRAY; i++)
> {
> //Fill low half of the array with values from the high half
> mem[i] = i + HALF_ARRAY;
> 
> //Fill high half of the array with values for the low half
> mem[i + HALF_ARRAY] = i;
> }
> 
> //Now we shuffle the high and low part of the array.
> //Doing it this way ensures that no element contains the index for itself
> cout << "Performing array shuffle (low)" << endl;
> for (unsigned int i = 0; i < HALF_ARRAY; i++) {
> int r = rand() % HALF_ARRAY;
> unsigned int temp = mem[i];
> mem[i] = mem[r];
> mem[r] = temp;
> }
> 
> cout << "Performing array shuffle (high)" << endl;
> for (unsigned int i = HALF_ARRAY; i < ARRAY_SIZE; i++) {
> int r = (rand() % HALF_ARRAY) + HALF_ARRAY;
> unsigned int temp = mem[i];
> mem[i] = mem[r];
> mem[r] = temp;
> }
> 
> CPUInfo info = getCPUInfo();
> int threadsPerCore = info.getThreadsPerCore();
> 
> //This value has no actual meaning, but is required to avoid runTest() being optimized out by the compiler
> unsigned long counter = 0;
> //This condition will never be false. Tricking the compiler....
> while (counter < 0xFFFFFFFFF) {
> for (int i = 0; i < info.logicalCoreCount; i+=threadsPerCore) {
> cout << "Running on core: " << (i / threadsPerCore) << endl;
> counter = runTest(i);
> Sleep(3000);
> }
> }
> 
> //Have to use the return from runTest() somewhere or it gets optimized out.
> return counter;
> }


*Sustained *boost clock,ok then even better ,that what really mater to tweak for CO, and find ST performance, even the one I post never trigger unstable tunning.

The best way for me to find unstable boosting/idle reboots is opening this website on google chrome (it is stable on Microsoft edge, and firefox though)




__





Scorptec Computers







www.scorptec.com.au




and do some exploring through sub menus.


----------



## geekdll

MikeS3000 said:


> So pretty disappointed with my 5900x that I have owned for a just a few weeks. Decided to play with curve optimizer and pbo and ran Prime 95, single thread, non-avx large fft and tested each core one by one. Well my #1 gold star core in CCD 0 has to be defective. It requires Positve 5 count on curve optimizer not to fail prime. All 11 of my other cores can handle some negative curve. I got curious and loaded BIOS defaults and the same damn thing. I can't pass prime nor OCCT on single thread at default settings when I isolate my #1 core. It's effective clock puts it at about 5th place in CCD0 after the +5 offset compared to the others running up to -10 offset. I am still within my return period but I have a feeling this retailing doesn't have any replacement 5900x cpus so I am SOL.
> 
> Hoping Gigabyte releases a beta of new AGESA to see if this corrects my problem.


I feel like the new AGESA will unlock the 5900x potential. We just got to wait and see.


----------



## geekdll

Dyngsur said:


> This is my scores with 5900x
> You can tweak it more, or maybe its the thermal that holding back!
> 
> View attachment 2473284


Could you hit 1900Mhz FCLK with your 5900x on the Master F31 final bios?


----------



## ManniX-ITA

dr.Rafi said:


> *Sustained *boost clock,ok then even better ,that what really mater to tweak for CO, and find ST performance, even the one I post never trigger unstable tunning.
> 
> The best way for me to find unstable boosting/idle reboots is opening this website on google chrome (it is stable on Microsoft edge, and firefox though)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Scorptec Computers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.scorptec.com.au
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and do some exploring through sub menus.


Yes the max boost is more an eye candy 

But I still prefer to record a score than just seeing the clock.

Browsing heavy sites is indeed a vey good way to check if there could be idle reboots.

To check for thermal issues I still find the best GeekBench5 and CB23 MT+GB5.


----------



## Kha

Latte said:


> Nice values, congrats! What are your LLC settings at?


Auto.


----------



## dr.Rafi

ManniX-ITA said:


> Yes the max boost is more an eye candy
> 
> But I still prefer to record a score than just seeing the clock.
> 
> Browsing heavy sites is indeed a vey good way to check if there could be idle reboots.
> 
> To check for thermal issues I still find the best GeekBench5 and CB23 MT+GB5.


Did you notice Aorus master report or really run 5950x 5 to 7 C temprature hoter than Msi B550 Unify-x ? or it might be my cooler mounting difference


----------



## ManniX-ITA

dr.Rafi said:


> Did you notice Aorus master report or really run 5950x 5 to 7 C temprature hoter than Msi B550 Unify-x ? or it might be my cooler mounting difference


Nope, I have a Dark Rock Pro 4.
Didn't really take any reference for temperatures...
Whenever is all-core goes up to 90c. In idle with the Unify-X runs at the same temp.


----------



## dansi

damn i got a first whea corrected error after 5 clean days.

it appears after i left the system and it went into rest mode!


----------



## Dyngsur

its just EYE candy! my Computer sucking in cold air from window... same as every Ryzen can do, the coolder they get the higher boost clock.
But tbh my cpu is trash imo, I am gonna turn it in and change it to a new one or take a 5800x cause of only 1 ccd and get better memory latency.
Dunno if the 5900x is better for gaming than 5800x anyway. But havent decide me yet.


----------



## Nicked_Wicked

Dyngsur said:


> its just EYE candy! my Computer sucking in cold air from window... same as every Ryzen can do, the coolder they get the higher boost clock.
> But tbh my cpu is trash imo, I am gonna turn it in and change it to a new one or take a 5800x cause of only 1 ccd and get better memory latency.
> Dunno if the 5900x is better for gaming than 5800x anyway. But havent decide me yet.


From a gaming performance perspective the 5900X reigns slightly supreme despite the higher latency because it compensates with a higher core clock and bigger cache. But yeah for latency the 5800X is getting pretty close to Intel with tight timings on your RAM. I'm looking to snag one for DAW purposes.


----------



## Dyngsur

Nicked_Wicked said:


> From a gaming performance perspective the 5900X reigns slightly supreme despite the higher latency because it compensates with a higher core clock and bigger cache. But yeah for latency the 5800X is getting pretty close to Intel with tight timings on your RAM. I'm looking to snag one for DAW purposes.


It doens't have higher clock, a 5800x can achive higher allcore clock with a optimised curve than a 5900x. 
So thats not entirly true, but in some games 5900x is faster that uses more than 8 cores.


----------



## t4t3r

Memory latency is nowhere close to Intel because of the monolithic architecture. That’s not a bad thing as amd has made great improvements there, but memory bandwidth and latency is still supreme on Intel by a pretty significant margin.


----------



## Dyngsur

t4t3r said:


> Memory latency is nowhere close to Intel because of the monolithic architecture. That’s not a bad thing as amd has made great improvements there, but memory bandwidth and latency is still supreme on Intel by a pretty significant margin.


51-50ns is catching up. My 5900x with 16 GB does around 54-55ns, I wounder how low it will be with 5800x.


----------



## t4t3r

Dyngsur said:


> 51-50ns is catching up. My 5900x with 16 GB does around 54-55ns, I wounder how low it will be with 5800x.


50-51 is also the absolute lowest we’ve seen validated on Ryzen 5000 which is still 15+ ns above well tuned z490 setups. Again, huge improvement for a single generation but the architecture difference makes it inherently an unfair fight.


----------



## Kha

Talking about "eye candy" - got an order of a rtx 3070 (Gigabyte Gaming OC) at 670 Euros, transport included. Is it a good price or not ?


----------



## ManniX-ITA

Kha said:


> Talking about "eye candy" - got an order of a rtx 3070 (Gigabyte Gaming OC) at 670 Euros, transport included. Is it a good price or not ?


If it's for real yes


----------



## Yuke

Kha said:


> Talking about "eye candy" - got an order of a rtx 3070 (Gigabyte Gaming OC) at 670 Euros, transport included. Is it a good price or not ?


considering the market we are in, its good...objectively speaking its an absolute trash tier price.


----------



## Marius A

Kha said:


> New Realtek Beta Driver that fixes the disconnect issue for Realtek 2.5GbE controller.
> 
> Big thanks to *Svet *- the admin of MSI forums, for providing the Beta release asap.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MSI Global English Forum
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forum-en.msi.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Install_Win10_10046_Win8_8083_Win7_7137_Installer_1037_2.7z
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> drive.google.com


thank you !!!!!!! hopefully no more disconnection issues while using qbitorrent with the 2.5gb realtek lan , testing now on my x570 master rev1.0


----------



## Kha

ManniX-ITA said:


> If it's for real yes


What you mean if it's for real ? 



Yuke said:


> considering the market we are in, its good...


That bad are things right now ?! I honestly didn't follow the prices for gpus, was focused more on Ryzen and mobos in the last months.


----------



## ManniX-ITA

Kha said:


> What you mean if it's for real ?
> 
> 
> 
> That bad are things right now ?! I honestly didn't follow the prices for gpus, was focused more on Ryzen and mobos in the last months.


Almost all RTX 3000 and Radeon 6000 are not available and very often good prices are "scams" or "sorry we have a delay, you have to wait a few weeks more".
I've seen people buying 3070 at 1000 euro...


----------



## Kha

ManniX-ITA said:


> Almost all RTX 3000 and Radeon 6000 are not available and very often good prices are "scams" or "sorry we have a delay, you have to wait a few weeks more".
> I've seen people buying 3070 at 1000 euro...


Nah this one is legit, I know the company ( www.flax.ro ), they have a good history. So the price is good you say ? Fine then.


----------



## ManniX-ITA

Kha said:


> Nah this one is legit, I know the company ( www.flax.ro ), they have a good history. So the price is good you say ? Fine then.


If you trust them they can honor the order, it's a good offer go for it.


----------



## Leito360

ManniX-ITA said:


> WHEA Code 18 is bad.
> Quite weird you get it at 1800 MHz.
> Stock means IF at 1600? More worrying...
> 
> The VSOC may be too low; try 1100mV up to 1150mV.
> 
> Then lower VDDP to 900 and check what are the lowest VDDG settings you can run.
> Ideally VDDG CCD/IOD at 950/950 otherwise test with IOD at 1000/1050.
> If it's not working raise the CCD to 1000 and then 1050.
> 
> With y-cruncher run the stress test.
> Usually WHEA errors will pop between one test and another.
> Very often during the 1st or 2nd iteration start.
> If you run 10 iterations without it's pretty safe to say they are fixed or very rare.


Why is WHEA 18 that bad? What does it imply?
Yes 1600 was stock, and it surprised me as well getting a WHEA when in stock values.

I pushed the VSOC to 1100mV but I kept all the other values untouched (VDDP=950mV; VDDG=1000mV). I ran Y-Cruncher stress for 12 iterations with 0 WHEA errors, so I think i'm okay... or as you said, the WHEAs are super uncommon. I'll see how everything goes in the coming weeks, then I'll try to get 3733 stable.

Thank you for your advice!!
BTW, why does Gigabyte set the voltage some mV lower than what is selected in the BIOS (i.e. I set VSOC to 1.1V but sensors show 1.093V)? I remember Buildzoid made some commentary about this "issue" but I don't remember what he actually said. (I have disabled spread spectrum and I think I disabled Global C-States)

Some screenshots:


----------



## ManniX-ITA

Leito360 said:


> Why is WHEA 18 that bad? What does it imply?
> Yes 1600 was stock, and it surprised me as well getting a WHEA when in stock values.
> 
> I pushed the VSOC to 1100mV but I kept all the other values untouched (VDDP=950mV; VDDG=1000mV). I ran Y-Cruncher stress for 12 iterations with 0 WHEA errors, so I think i'm okay... or as you said, the WHEAs are super uncommon. I'll see how everything goes in the coming weeks, then I'll try to get 3733 stable.
> 
> Thank you for your advice!!
> BTW, why does Gigabyte set the voltage some mV lower than what is selected in the BIOS (i.e. I set VSOC to 1.1V but sensors show 1.093V)? I remember Buildzoid made some commentary about this "issue" but I don't remember what he actually said. (I have disabled spread spectrum and I think I disabled Global C-States)
> 
> Some screenshots:
> 
> View attachment 2473369
> 
> 
> View attachment 2473371


WHEA Error 18 means a critical error in the CPU; very often leads to system crash or reboot.
Error 19 is an IF error and is very rare that leads to a crash.
Mostly does not affect performances at all or very lightly.

Seems to me as well it's ok; VSOC is lower due to LLC, if it's not needed the CPU will adjust the voltage.
If you set a very high LLC level for the VSOC it will be 1.1V steady.
But this can cause troubles, if there's load it could overshoot and get too high.


----------



## qiller

Besides, event id 19 is a *warning* (correctable error), event id 18 is an uncorrectable error.


----------



## psychomantium

From TT forum.


----------



## Kha

psychomantium said:


> From TT forum.
> 
> View attachment 2473373


Nice, thanks for sharing.


----------



## Yuke

Kha said:


> What you mean if it's for real ?
> 
> 
> 
> That bad are things right now ?! I honestly didn't follow the prices for gpus, was focused more on Ryzen and mobos in the last months.





Kha said:


> What you mean if it's for real ?
> 
> 
> 
> That bad are things right now ?! I honestly didn't follow the prices for gpus, was focused more on Ryzen and mobos in the last months.


Bad as ****...shortages + Crypto at an all time high...

6900XT goes for 1600-1800€ here...and people pay for it...saw five saphire nitros yesterday and today stocks are down to two...


----------



## lh2p

So what is the recommended LLC. Iv seen Turbo iv seen high and standard. I keep getting WHEA errors when I switched to my 5900x. I had a 5800x running flawlessly at 1900 fclk, but now that I got the 5900x I can barely run at 1800mhz. Iv tried turning off amd cool n quiet, set to typical power state, turned off global c states (which were all on with the 5800x). Also anytime I turn put pbo on anything other than on I cant boot into windows. Not sure If i just got the worst 5900x or what is going on.

Im considering going back to the 5800x I had at this point. Not sure if anyone can advice and point me in the right direction.


----------



## ManniX-ITA

lh2p said:


> So what is the recommended LLC. Iv seen Turbo iv seen high and standard. I keep getting WHEA errors when I switched to my 5900x. I had a 5800x running flawlessly at 1900 fclk, but now that I got the 5900x I can barely run at 1800mhz. Iv tried turning off amd cool n quiet, set to typical power state, turned off global c states (which were all on with the 5800x). Also anytime I turn put pbo on anything other than on I cant boot into windows. Not sure If i just got the worst 5900x or what is going on.
> 
> Im considering going back to the 5800x I had at this point. Not sure if anyone can advice and point me in the right direction.


If it's so unstable try with higher VDDG CCD & IOD, at least LLC High if not Turbo and PWM to eXm Perf.


----------



## Dyngsur

lh2p said:


> So what is the recommended LLC. Iv seen Turbo iv seen high and standard. I keep getting WHEA errors when I switched to my 5900x. I had a 5800x running flawlessly at 1900 fclk, but now that I got the 5900x I can barely run at 1800mhz. Iv tried turning off amd cool n quiet, set to typical power state, turned off global c states (which were all on with the 5800x). Also anytime I turn put pbo on anything other than on I cant boot into windows. Not sure If i just got the worst 5900x or what is going on.
> 
> Im considering going back to the 5800x I had at this point. Not sure if anyone can advice and point me in the right direction.


depends, like I told people before 5900x uses 2 CCD wich f.u.c.k.s many things with memory. 
trial and error with that, but same memory that worked with 5800x @ speed 1900 might not work with 5900x cause of the 2 CCD's...

Thats why I am thinking of returning my 5900x and grab a 5800x cause I mostly gaming! But I havent decided yet, I got a friend working on a computer store so I can turn back my 5900x and grab another one or change it to 5800x whenever I want. But people claim that 5900x is the best gaming cpu wich I cant agree with, but its a really good CPU but harde to get the memory stable with.
1 thing that 5900x suffers is low latency compared to the 1 CCD cpus like 5600x and 5800x.


----------



## lh2p

Will try LLC high and see how that goes. I had ccd and iod set to auto. Should I do 1000?

I was getting like 80 degrees without CO on the 5800x on a custom loop which is annoying. But crashes are more. I have till the 30 to return so I'll give it some time for that new agesa to come out and see jf that fixes it.


----------



## lh2p

Dyngsur said:


> depends, like I told people before 5900x uses 2 CCD wich f.u.c.k.s many things with memory.
> trial and error with that, but same memory that worked with 5800x @ speed 1900 might not work with 5900x cause of the 2 CCD's...
> 
> Thats why I am thinking of returning my 5900x and grab a 5800x cause I mostly gaming! But I havent decided yet, I got a friend working on a computer store so I can turn back my 5900x and grab another one or change it to 5800x whenever I want. But people claim that 5900x is the best gaming cpu wich I cant agree with, but its a really good CPU but harde to get the memory stable with.
> 1 thing that 5900x suffers is low latency compared to the 1 CCD cpus like 5600x and 5800x.


I will say that when I can run cinebench runs on the 5900x single core seems to be better than my best optimized 5800x settings at 1900 fclk


----------



## geekdll

lh2p said:


> So what is the recommended LLC. Iv seen Turbo iv seen high and standard. I keep getting WHEA errors when I switched to my 5900x. I had a 5800x running flawlessly at 1900 fclk, but now that I got the 5900x I can barely run at 1800mhz. Iv tried turning off amd cool n quiet, set to typical power state, turned off global c states (which were all on with the 5800x). Also anytime I turn put pbo on anything other than on I cant boot into windows. Not sure If i just got the worst 5900x or what is going on.
> 
> Im considering going back to the 5800x I had at this point. Not sure if anyone can advice and point me in the right direction.





Dyngsur said:


> depends, like I told people before 5900x uses 2 CCD wich f.u.c.k.s many things with memory.
> trial and error with that, but same memory that worked with 5800x @ speed 1900 might not work with 5900x cause of the 2 CCD's...
> 
> Thats why I am thinking of returning my 5900x and grab a 5800x cause I mostly gaming! But I havent decided yet, I got a friend working on a computer store so I can turn back my 5900x and grab another one or change it to 5800x whenever I want. But people claim that 5900x is the best gaming cpu wich I cant agree with, but its a really good CPU but harde to get the memory stable with.
> 1 thing that 5900x suffers is low latency compared to the 1 CCD cpus like 5600x and 5800x.


I was able to get my 5800x easy to 1900mhz FLCK with this final f31 bios and previous beta f31 bios on my Aorus Master (Complete Setup in my signature) but now that I got this 5900x I cant get it to run stable at 1900mhz FCLK no matter what version of the F31 bios I try or voltages as recommend by some on this forum. Dyngsur has a point with the 5900x being 2 CCD's and the 5800x being a single CCD is a factor. Also we could just have not great binned 5900x's. I'm starting to think its more the AGESA versions on this bios. AMD claims that firmware updates with AGESA 1.1.9.0 should improve system stability in the FCLK 1800 MHz to 2000 MHz range. So I will hang onto my 5800x and 5900x and see what happens with these upcoming bios.


----------



## MikeS3000

Dyngsur said:


> depends, like I told people before 5900x uses 2 CCD wich f.u.c.k.s many things with memory.
> trial and error with that, but same memory that worked with 5800x @ speed 1900 might not work with 5900x cause of the 2 CCD's...
> 
> Thats why I am thinking of returning my 5900x and grab a 5800x cause I mostly gaming! But I havent decided yet, I got a friend working on a computer store so I can turn back my 5900x and grab another one or change it to 5800x whenever I want. But people claim that 5900x is the best gaming cpu wich I cant agree with, but its a really good CPU but harde to get the memory stable with.
> 1 thing that 5900x suffers is low latency compared to the 1 CCD cpus like 5600x and 5800x.


Not necessarily true about memory latency. I owned a 5800x for a month and now have a 5900x (possibly regretting my decision as well). With the same RAM and settings my 5900x will show about 58 ns in AIDA and the 5800x could only do about high 59s. Is there another latency test that you are referring to?


----------



## ManniX-ITA

Dyngsur said:


> depends, like I told people before 5900x uses 2 CCD wich f.u.c.k.s many things with memory.
> trial and error with that, but same memory that worked with 5800x @ speed 1900 might not work with 5900x cause of the 2 CCD's...
> 
> Thats why I am thinking of returning my 5900x and grab a 5800x cause I mostly gaming! But I havent decided yet, I got a friend working on a computer store so I can turn back my 5900x and grab another one or change it to 5800x whenever I want. But people claim that 5900x is the best gaming cpu wich I cant agree with, but its a really good CPU but harde to get the memory stable with.
> 1 thing that 5900x suffers is low latency compared to the 1 CCD cpus like 5600x and 5800x.


I don't think it's a matter of 2 CCDs.
My 5950x could run at IF 2067 and get down to 52.6 which is the lowest latency obtained with 2x16GB DR in the spreadsheet together with another 5950x.
All other lower latencies are for 8GB SR DIMMs.

From what I see, my suspect is that AMD is recycling a lot of bad CCDs which have 2 cores broken.
For the 3900x/xt they were cherry picking only the good ones but probably due to the shortage of production capacity they decided to be lax on QA and re-use also the mediocre ones.
5600x is going to have an advantage due to thermals on IF and memory OC but the best cores, after the 5950x, will probably be on the 5800x.


----------



## LionAlonso

I have to say im happy with my 5900X
I may have good luck but IF has run without problems 1900FCLK , for me low voltages work better than high, if u are out of hope u can also try lower voltages:
1,05 VSOC with medium LLC
900 VDDG CCD and VDDP 
950 VDDG IOD 
Bdie at 1,4 V and 3800 CL16.
Auto vcore with Auto LLC and tuned CO
Im waiting new agesa and i might go for 2000 FCLK.


----------



## lh2p

LionAlonso said:


> I have to say im happy with my 5900X
> I may have good luck but IF has run without problems 1900FCLK , for me low voltages work better than high, if u are out of hope u can also try lower voltages:
> 1,05 VSOC with medium LLC
> 900 VDDG CCD and VDDP
> 950 VDDG IOD
> Bdie at 1,4 V and 3800 CL16.
> Auto vcore with Auto LLC and tuned CO
> Im waiting new agesa and i might go for 2000 FCLK.


I'll try that. What are you other settings on pbo?


----------



## Yuke

lh2p said:


> I'll try that. What are you other settings on pbo?


I would be surprised to see this work a second time....seems like platinum sample IF bin to me + good RAM kit bin.


----------



## Yuke

Not sure if you guys remember, i had super random Karhu errors (could do a 20000% run without issues to only get an error the next day after 2minutes). No crashes or anything...just the weird error once in a while...

Managed to get rid of it by changing VSOC from 1115mV to 1165mV...

Pretty crazy that between 99.9999% stability and 100% stability sits a 0.05V gap.


----------



## LionAlonso

Yuke said:


> I would be surprised to see this work a second time....seems like platinum sample IF bin to me + good RAM kit bin.


The ram is not even push tight, it can do 3800 CL14 but with more voltage and heat.
But i dont think so, a lot of people here get 1900 stable, in fact i have to say the ones who cant are less....
When i try 2000 FCLK we will see how well binned is the chip, but im sure ill have to go up in Vsoc.











lh2p said:


> I'll try that. What are you other settings on pbo?


Sure, but this is very chip dependant:
PBO right now (for everyday use i prefer to have better multicore, but i could also add more boost):
CurveOptimizer -25 first ccd -20 second -17 two best cores
PBO Limits : 145-105-150 (very conservative, i dont like heat)
boost override +25 (the best i could without loosing MT score)
I let you a fast GB5 i did with this settings, temps dont go over 65-67 with corsair platinum h115I rgb:
Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd. X570 AORUS MASTER - Geekbench Browser


----------



## LionAlonso

Yuke said:


> Not sure if you guys remember, i had super random Karhu errors (could do a 20000% run without issues to only get an error the next day after 2minutes). No crashes or anything...just the weird error once in a while...
> 
> Managed to get rid of it by changing VSOC from 1115mV to 1165mV...
> 
> Pretty crazy that between 99.9999% stability and 100% stability sits a 0.05V gap.


Btw, have you tried TM5? in extreme config is almost as good or better than karhu


----------



## Yuke

LionAlonso said:


> The ram is not even push tight, it can do 3800 CL14 but with more voltage and heat.
> But i dont think so, a lot of people here get 1900 stable, in fact i have to say the ones who cant are less....
> When i try 2000 FCLK we will see how well binned is the chip, but im sure ill have to go up in Vsoc.
> View attachment 2473444
> 
> 
> 
> Sure, but this is very chip dependant:
> PBO right now (for everyday use i prefer to have better multicore, but i could also add more boost):
> CurveOptimizer -25 first ccd -20 second -17 two best cores
> PBO Limits : 145-105-150 (very conservative, i dont like heat)
> boost override +25 (the best i could without loosing MT score)
> I let you a fast GB5 i did with this settings, temps dont go over 65-67 with corsair platinum h115I rgb:
> Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd. X570 AORUS MASTER - Geekbench Browser


Oh okay, maybe 1.4V works because of you your tRFC...i had same timings in the early days with 288 tRFC and needed 1.42V for stability...but my kit is not that good anyway. The SOC/VDDP/VDDG voltages are pretty good tho...wouldnt be surprised to see it run at 2000-2100Mhz.


----------



## Yuke

LionAlonso said:


> Btw, have you tried TM5? in extreme config is almost as good or better than karhu


Yeah, no problems with TM5. Karhu with activated Cache stressing is the best stress test ive found so far...Y-Cruncher, OCCT, TM5..never gave me problems. Karhu and Star Citizen are the only two things that ever surfaced any kinds of errors in the past.


----------



## dr.Rafi

Dyngsur said:


> its just EYE candy! my Computer sucking in cold air from window... same as every Ryzen can do, the coolder they get the higher boost clock.
> But tbh my cpu is trash imo, I am gonna turn it in and change it to a new one or take a 5800x cause of only 1 ccd and get better memory latency.
> Dunno if the 5900x is better for gaming than 5800x anyway. But havent decide me yet.


Sucking freezing cold air in you mean right now their, I want test mine with radiator submerged in ice, not sure i have AIO 240 may be try with that., or wait for winter and do like you.


----------



## dr.Rafi

Kha said:


> Talking about "eye candy" - got an order of a rtx 3070 (Gigabyte Gaming OC) at 670 Euros, transport included. Is it a good price or not ?


It is good price Here in Australia the best price for that card is 690 Euros


----------



## dr.Rafi

Dyngsur said:


> depends, like I told people before 5900x uses 2 CCD wich f.u.c.k.s many things with memory.
> trial and error with that, but same memory that worked with 5800x @ speed 1900 might not work with 5900x cause of the 2 CCD's...
> 
> Thats why I am thinking of returning my 5900x and grab a 5800x cause I mostly gaming! But I havent decided yet, I got a friend working on a computer store so I can turn back my 5900x and grab another one or change it to 5800x whenever I want. But people claim that 5900x is the best gaming cpu wich I cant agree with, but its a really good CPU but harde to get the memory stable with.
> 1 thing that 5900x suffers is low latency compared to the 1 CCD cpus like 5600x and 5800x.


I think I disagree I have 5900x and 5950x both are @ 1900 whea free tested with latest f31 bios on Aorus master and both can do 2033 with whea ,Memory 32 gig dual rank gskill bdie, 3200 mhz 15,15,15,36 timing stock now running 16 16 16 16 32 1900 , i did quick test now with 3dmark downloding in back ground.








Edit: meant 2033 but not with this bios this one is locked 1900
Lol 10 days left! my internet is much better but this computer is so far from the wifi router with many obstructions.


----------



## Kha

Tbh I am thinking too on giving back the 5900x and replacing it with a 5800x. How are the temperatures (idle and full load) on the 5800x, anyone knows ?


----------



## ryouiki

Kha said:


> Tbh I am thinking too on giving back the 5900x and replacing it with a 5800x. How are the temperatures (idle and full load) on the 5800x, anyone knows ?


So far as I understand the 5800X is same as previous gen... 1 + 1 (IO DIE + CCD).... assuming they were like 3800X the CCD is better bin, but overall your heat dissipation isn't any better/maybe worse because smaller surface area contacting the IHS.


----------



## Kha

ryouiki said:


> So far as I understand the 5800X is same as previous gen... 1 + 1 (IO DIE + CCD).... assuming they were like 3800X the CCD is better bin, but overall your heat dissipation isn't any better/maybe worse because smaller surface area contacting the IHS.


Well, just read some forums with 5800x users who get 90 degrees thermal throttling with Krakens, so no, I think I'll just remain with the 5900x.


----------



## Lepala

LionAlonso said:


> I have to say im happy with my 5900X
> I may have good luck but IF has run without problems 1900FCLK , for me low voltages work better than high, if u are out of hope u can also try lower voltages:
> 1,05 VSOC with medium LLC
> 900 VDDG CCD and VDDP
> 950 VDDG IOD
> Bdie at 1,4 V and 3800 CL16.
> Auto vcore with Auto LLC and tuned CO
> Im waiting new agesa and i might go for 2000 FCLK.


Hi thx this settings solved my whea errors on 5900X also F31 X570 Aorus Ultra running 3600 CL16


----------



## Alex0401

After upgrading Bios x570 Aorus Master to F31, the frequencies of the processor and RAM are always the same.


----------



## Kha

Alex0401 said:


> After upgrading Bios x570 Aorus Master to F31, the frequencies of the processor and RAM are always the same.
> View attachment 2473474


Bios isn't a reliable way to witness/measure boosts.
Boot in Windows and install HWInfo64 and open it with Sensors-Only. Look there for frequencies and after browsing a bit, youtube, whatever, post a screenshot of HWInfo here again.


----------



## Dyngsur

ManniX-ITA said:


> I don't think it's a matter of 2 CCDs.
> My 5950x could run at IF 2067 and get down to 52.6 which is the lowest latency obtained with 2x16GB DR in the spreadsheet together with another 5950x.
> All other lower latencies are for 8GB SR DIMMs.
> 
> From what I see, my suspect is that AMD is recycling a lot of bad CCDs which have 2 cores broken.
> For the 3900x/xt they were cherry picking only the good ones but probably due to the shortage of production capacity they decided to be lax on QA and re-use also the mediocre ones.
> 5600x is going to have an advantage due to thermals on IF and memory OC but the best cores, after the 5950x, will probably be on the 5800x.


5950 is a lot better binned than 5900x it seems.
My memory can do 4000/2000 on f31k aswell but with whea errors.
But like I said before I guess my cpu might be bad.
But what I have seen it seems that low.latency prefers 1 CCD but I might be wrong.
Same mobo I use today I could run 1933 with 3800x. 
When upgrading to 3900xt I couldn't go over 1900.

I bought 4400mhz patriot viper b-died no luck there either, so I guess it's my cpu that's bad.


----------



## Dyngsur

LionAlonso said:


> I have to say im happy with my 5900X
> I may have good luck but IF has run without problems 1900FCLK , for me low voltages work better than high, if u are out of hope u can also try lower voltages:
> 1,05 VSOC with medium LLC
> 900 VDDG CCD and VDDP
> 950 VDDG IOD
> Bdie at 1,4 V and 3800 CL16.
> Auto vcore with Auto LLC and tuned CO
> Im waiting new agesa and i might go for 2000 FCLK.


Yes but cl 16 ain't what I am aiming for, I am aiming for cl14-15 with trfc 245....
I got my ripjaws 100% stable now, but even with patriot viper or ripjaws as soon you go over 1933mhz with whatever timing the whea error starts coming.
So otherwise it's my cpu or something else. I have tried all bios and f31k is the only bios that works for me with all other I got the error code 07... no matter what voltage I use when trying to use 3800/1900 so I guess my 5900x is bad binned for IF clock.


----------



## Dyngsur

And for people using B-Die you can safely use 1.5v, no point trying to get tighter timings with lower voltage, I bet most of you will se better performance with higher voltage on b-die when doing aida or other memory tests. 

Check bullzoids videos about memory oc with B-Die.


----------



## LionAlonso

Dyngsur said:


> And for people using B-Die you can safely use 1.5v, no point trying to get tighter timings with lower voltage, I bet most of you will se better performance with higher voltage on b-die when doing aida or other memory tests.
> 
> Check bullzoids videos about memory oc with B-Die.


Yeah but more voltage comes with more heat, right now at 1.4V mines get up to 49-50 degrees while gaming, if i add more voltage i may even see instability due to heat.
Maybe in the future with a custom loop ill think of go tight tight with ram.


----------



## ManniX-ITA

Dyngsur said:


> 5950 is a lot better binned than 5900x it seems.
> My memory can do 4000/2000 on f31k aswell but with whea errors.
> But like I said before I guess my cpu might be bad.
> But what I have seen it seems that low.latency prefers 1 CCD but I might be wrong.
> Same mobo I use today I could run 1933 with 3800x.
> When upgrading to 3900xt I couldn't go over 1900.
> 
> I bought 4400mhz patriot viper b-died no luck there either, so I guess it's my cpu that's bad.


More or less is the same with my 5950x.
I could do the same, WHEA errors above 1900.
Unify-X as well, up to 2067 but with WHEA and very high voltages.
We have to see what AMD pulls of the hat.
If they have something to pull off...


----------



## Dyngsur

ManniX-ITA said:


> More or less is the same with my 5950x.
> I could do the same, WHEA errors above 1900.
> Unify-X as well, up to 2067 but with WHEA and very high voltages.
> We have to see what AMD pulls of the hat.
> If they have something to pull off...


Yeah, I think I will return my 5900x and change it to another one or 5800x.
Even 5600x interest me but I dunno yet. AMD havent released new chipset drivers for a long time and Gigabytes bios sucks as usual.

I hope the pull their s.h.i.e.t together.


----------



## Dyngsur

LionAlonso said:


> Yeah but more voltage comes with more heat, right now at 1.4V mines get up to 49-50 degrees while gaming, if i add more voltage i may even see instability due to heat.
> Maybe in the future with a custom loop ill think of go tight tight with ram.


 put a 120 MM fan with zipties, problem solved.


----------



## Kha

ManniX-ITA said:


> If they have something to pull off...


this.


----------



## Marius A

Marius A said:


> thank you !!!!!!! hopefully no more disconnection issues while using qbittorrent with the 2.5gb realtek lan , testing now on my x570 master rev1.0


24 hours 0 disconnects thank you Kha !!! finally this new driver version 10.046 beta fixed the 2.5gb lan disconnection issue on the x570 master 1 year and half later.


----------



## kairi_zeroblade

Kha said:


> Well, just read some forums with 5800x users who get 90 degrees thermal throttling with Krakens, so no, I think I'll just remain with the 5900x.


what good does a Kraken deliver against a custom water loop?? I own a 5800x and never beyond 80c with 5ghz PBO tune..under a 360 Rad custom water loop..

please stop spreading these bad rumors about the product..its not like though I can't afford a 5900x to begin with..I can also afford one and the 5950x its just happens to be invicible from where am at..and the only option I can go is with a 5800x..

aside from that, its a single CCD, what would you expect from a thermal stand point?? If there is something to avoid is the 5900x as the latency on higher memory frequency yet the stability is a hit or miss..

Moreover, this 5800x of mine never gave me a single WHEA since it booted up..


----------



## ManniX-ITA

kairi_zeroblade said:


> what good does a Kraken deliver against a custom water loop?? I own a 5800x and never beyond 80c with 5ghz PBO tune..under a 360 Rad custom water loop..
> 
> please stop spreading these bad rumors about the product..its not like though you can afford a 5900x to begin with..I can also afford one and the 5950x its just happens to be invicible from where am at..and the only option I can go is with a 5800x..
> 
> aside from that, its a single CCD, what would you expect from a thermal stand point?? If there is something to avoid is the 5900x as the latency on higher memory frequency yet the stability is a hit or miss..
> 
> Moreover, this 5800x of mine never gave me a single WHEA since it booted up..


I don't think I understand your point about the custom water loop...
Guess @Kha meant that the 5800x isn't going to be much easier to cool down than a 5900x.
Even a 5600x maxed out with PBO running P95 Small FFT is probably going to throttle at 90c with an AIO, especially if it's a 240mm.

It's not a bad rumor, it's by design and there's nothing to worry about.
The only way to gain some considerable degrees is a massive custom loop or a chiller.

The 5900x against a 5800x has the advantage of spreading the thermal load over 2 CCDs but it has 12 cores instead of 8.
More or less same boat, the higher thermal density for the 8 cores CCX can be harder to manage but that depends on the water block.


----------



## kairi_zeroblade

ManniX-ITA said:


> I don't think I understand your point about the custom water loop...


I meant I am running mine under a custom water loop with a 360 radiator..

my point is, if you could have afforded to buy a 5800x, why would you use an AIO with it?? could have spent a hefty amount of money to invest on cooling it.._(not that I am against AIO setups, but beforehand buying the 5800x you should have taken into consideration your cooling capacity..IMHO) _those who simply complain its hot simply needs a better cooler..AMD didn't even ship one to begin with..


----------



## Kha

kairi_zeroblade said:


> what good does a Kraken deliver against a custom water loop??


A NZXT Kraken X63 is much better than a Dark Rock Pro4, which is a solution that manages to keep the 5900x under total control, with 34-35 degrees idle and 68 full load. If a 5800x is throttling with such cooling, I have 0 interest in it. Why ? Just because.



kairi_zeroblade said:


> I own a 5800x and never beyond 80c with 5ghz PBO tune..under a 360 Rad custom water loop..


And my uncle has a yellow motorboat with a Honda engine. Do you care ? I bet you don't. Same about me regarding your cooling system.



kairi_zeroblade said:


> please stop spreading these bad rumors about the product..


Go google _5800x temperature_ and you will get hundreds of reddit and forums posts with unhappy people reporting egg-frying experiences. Surely several hundreds 5800x unhappy owners aren't spreading misinformation, just for the sake of it, but hey, if you are happy with it and made it work, good for you buddy ! 

/peace


----------



## bigblueshock

I've been trying to keep up with all these BIOS's. I have a 3900x and I'm on F22. I'm debating on going back to F11, F12a, or f12g (or another F12 version) as F22 isn't fully stable with the same settings I used previously. I'm running 4 g.skill sticks (32GB total) at 3733 Cas 14.

Got a weird Machine Check Exception/Cache Hierarchy Error last night. I'm wondering if I should just try adjusting/tweaking memory settings, or just go back.

Edit: It was WHEA Code 18. But I assume it's due to my memory overclock


----------



## des2k...

wirx said:


> With latest F31 you can add up to 500Mhz boost, with 5900x normal EDC, PPT and TDC I got same results as before - rare 5150Mhz spikes and usual 5050Mhz. But if you put in bios EDC value 5, then I got 5298Mhz single core and quite stable 5221 all single CPU CB20 test. Sadly effective clock was low and result was only 515, but mybe somebody figure out what to change in other settings and got with EDC bug better results.
> View attachment 2473014


Usually you run CB20 ST normal or PBO , and see what current you get for EDC.
for EDC bug you would choose values +1 or -1 of that value.

For my 3900x it's around EDC 16. Now for R20 ST scores under EDC, you will register lower because it's just single thread and you'll hover around that stock EDC for ST which might cause some throttling.

For games / other apps, this throttling doesn't kick in because other cores are also boosting, and you'll be higher on that EDC value.

I haven't run EDC bug for a while, it does add to the memory latency 1ns or 1.5ns worst under Aida (with already slow memory that's a big loss) and screws with AVX voltages. I know I needed a big +vcore offset to get it stable on Prime / [email protected] 

Also because the CPU is not regulated for boost, you'll run into stability issues if you don't limit with PPT / TDC under high current workloads.


----------



## Dyngsur

kairi_zeroblade said:


> what good does a Kraken deliver against a custom water loop?? I own a 5800x and never beyond 80c with 5ghz PBO tune..under a 360 Rad custom water loop..
> 
> please stop spreading these bad rumors about the product..its not like though I can't afford a 5900x to begin with..I can also afford one and the 5950x its just happens to be invicible from where am at..and the only option I can go is with a 5800x..
> 
> aside from that, its a single CCD, what would you expect from a thermal stand point?? If there is something to avoid is the 5900x as the latency on higher memory frequency yet the stability is a hit or miss..
> 
> Moreover, this 5800x of mine never gave me a single WHEA since it booted up..


Good writing, something I figured out aswell! 1 CCD will benefit the latency and run cooler.
Exactly what I said about latency etc before... Thats why I am thinking of returning my 5900x and grab a 5800x or hope to get a good 5900x.

But I have also seen people complaining about 5800x and high temps but I guess it can be that the 5800x using alot of power aswell and that brings heat, I have no problem cooling my 5900x with an AIO, using corsair H150 bla bla, changed fanst to artic so i got push/pull with 6 fans.

Next computer in 5 years I will use custom water loop, and most of the problems will be solved.

currently idle temp 15 degrees, but with a window open in my room. guess its around 20-25 degrees if closed.


----------



## gvansly1

Hi all,
Not sure if this is the right forum for this question so if Admin deems it necessary, move it.

Current setup AORUS Master rev 01 | BIOS F31 | Latest AMD Chipset [2.10.13.408], Ryzen 3900x, G.Skill F4-3600C16-16GTZN [x2 Memtest stable @ 3800 Mt/s]

Question1: 5900x on its way, do I just drop it in the socket or do I need to re flash BIOS F31 and reinstall chipset?
Question 2: My current DDR4 is not on the QVL for the "Vermeer chip" as specified on Gigabyte Support, Do I need to but new ram or try my current sticks first? 

Thanks in advance for any insight.


----------



## Ohim

So .. as it turns out i have fixed my X570 Aorus Elite BIOS lag when i have CSM compatibility set to OFF ... The culprit was the GTX 1080Ti FTW3 card ... with the new RX 6800XT the BIOS is snappy even with CSM compatibility OFF ... 

Quite some strange bug if you ask me.


----------



## Dyngsur

gvansly1 said:


> Hi all,
> Not sure if this is the right forum for this question so if Admin deems it necessary, move it.
> 
> Current setup AORUS Master rev 01 | BIOS F31 | Latest AMD Chipset [2.10.13.408], Ryzen 3900x, G.Skill F4-3600C16-16GTZN [x2 Memtest stable @ 3800 Mt/s]
> 
> Question1: 5900x on its way, do I just drop it in the socket or do I need to re flash BIOS F31 and reinstall chipset?
> Question 2: My current DDR4 is not on the QVL for the "Vermeer chip" as specified on Gigabyte Support, Do I need to but new ram or try my current sticks first?
> 
> Thanks in advance for any insight.


Drop it in and use default settings and go from there every chip is different.


----------



## gvansly1

Dyngsur said:


> Drop it in and use default settings and go from there every chip is different.


Thanks and question2? My current ram is not on the Vermeer QVL, do I need to buy new ram?


----------



## LionAlonso

gvansly1 said:


> Thanks and question2? My current ram is not on the Vermeer QVL, do I need to buy new ram?


No


----------



## Lepala

Still had random whea errors, but i checked my ram it was sk hynix d die kit f4-3600c16d-32gvkc. I ran ryzen dram calculator it showed 1,37-1,38 voltage max for ram , and 1050/1050/1050 vddg iod, ccd and vddp. Made those values to bios and vola now everything works no errors etc. To get system stable u need to check your ram type and recommended vddg and vddp voltages for it.


----------



## ryouiki

Dyngsur said:


> Next computer in 5 years I will use custom water loop, and most of the problems will be solved.
> 
> currently idle temp 15 degrees, but with a window open in my room. guess its around 20-25 degrees if closed.


15C Idle temperatures? What is your ambient temp like 11-12C? Don't get hypothermia!

All that said, because of how small the die size is on Ryzen 7nm, even a monster water cooling loop doesn't make such a huge difference in temperatures... with 2x 360 radiators and Heatkiller Blocks/Pumps/Res the best I saw on my 3900X was a 10C improvement over the high end air coolers (NH-D15), unless I was running synthetic stress tests for many hours.

Maybe there are newer blocks that can improve on that slightly, but at full load @ 22-23C ambient 3900x running completely maxed out (Prime95 or some other AVX load) gets to about 70C once the water temperature reaches a steady state.

Where the real difference was made was knocking 30C off the Graphic card/x570 chipset, and overall case temp was lower so memory was running 5C cooler as well.


----------



## Netherwind

t4t3r said:


> It's been the same for a couple of generations now - the quality of these chips improves significantly throughout the release cycle. 2020-produced Zen 2 chips were some of the best AMD has ever released so it should be no surprise that early Zen 3 could be spotty in terms of silicon quality. It is unfortunately the price we pay for early adoption.


You're quite right there. I was an early adopter of the 3800X and when I compared my results to people who bought their CPUs last year they got much better results than me.
Unfortunately I didn't win at the lottery with my 5900X either.



Dyngsur said:


> This is my scores with 5900x
> You can tweak it more, or maybe its the thermal that holding back!
> 
> View attachment 2473284


Over 10k with a 5900X, that's crazy! Care to share some results? I just did a CPU-Z myself with CO (-5 best cores, -10 worst cores) and F31o and I only get 690 SC and 9548 MC.



dansi said:


> damn i got a first whea corrected error after 5 clean days.
> 
> it appears after i left the system and it went into rest mode!


Since I reinstalled windows early December I've gotten three WHEA errors (Cache Hierarchy Error). Thinking about trying the very latest F31.


----------



## Dyngsur

gvansly1 said:


> Thanks and question2? My current ram is not on the Vermeer QVL, do I need to buy new ram?


nope dont think so


----------



## Dyngsur

ryouiki said:


> 15C Idle temperatures? What is your ambient temp like 11-12C? Don't get hypothermia!
> 
> All that said, because of how small the die size is on Ryzen 7nm, even a monster water cooling loop doesn't make such a huge difference in temperatures... with 2x 360 radiators and Heatkiller Blocks/Pumps/Res the best I saw on my 3900X was a 10C improvement over the high end air coolers (NH-D15), unless I was running synthetic stress tests for many hours.
> 
> Maybe there are newer blocks that can improve on that slightly, but at full load @ 22-23C ambient 3900x running completely maxed out (Prime95 or some other AVX load) gets to about 70C once the water temperature reaches a steady state.
> 
> Where the real difference was made was knocking 30C off the Graphic card/x570 chipset, and overall case temp was lower so memory was running 5C cooler as well.


no its not, I got my computer near a window thats open, and now in Sweden its cold outside it sucking in the cold air  @ summer it will be warmer hehe


----------



## geekdll

Dyngsur said:


> Yeah, I think I will return my 5900x and change it to another one or 5800x.
> Even 5600x interest me but I dunno yet. AMD havent released new chipset drivers for a long time and Gigabytes bios sucks as usual.
> 
> I hope the pull their s.h.i.e.t together.


I have another 5900x coming late next week so I will see if that one can hit 1900mhz FCLK like my 5800x can. I'll keep you guys updated.


----------



## dr.Rafi

Kha said:


> Well, just read some forums with 5800x users who get 90 degrees thermal throttling with Krakens, so no, I think I'll just remain with the 5900x.





Dyngsur said:


> Yes but cl 16 ain't what I am aiming for, I am aiming for cl14-15 with trfc 245....
> I got my ripjaws 100% stable now, but even with patriot viper or ripjaws as soon you go over 1933mhz with whatever timing the whea error starts coming.
> So otherwise it's my cpu or something else. I have tried all bios and f31k is the only bios that works for me with all other I got the error code 07... no matter what voltage I use when trying to use 3800/1900 so I guess my 5900x is bad binned for IF clock.


Whea Is not only your issue, you can search this website if someone have whea free over 1933 fclk let us know, iam reading all over the website with all AMD motherboards and who use 5000 series processors, never seen someone even claim 1933+ whea free,its either AMD architecture issue, or AGEESA problem even Agessa 1.1.9.0 didn't fix Whea issue, some can get to 2000+ with Whea but Event id 19 which is correctable but still affecting the performance even if it's stable with no reboots.


----------



## dr.Rafi

ManniX-ITA said:


> I don't think I understand your point about the custom water loop...
> Guess @Kha meant that the 5800x isn't going to be much easier to cool down than a 5900x.
> Even a 5600x maxed out with PBO running P95 Small FFT is probably going to throttle at 90c with an AIO, especially if it's a 240mm.
> 
> It's not a bad rumor, it's by design and there's nothing to worry about.
> The only way to gain some considerable degrees is a massive custom loop or a chiller.
> 
> The 5900x against a 5800x has the advantage of spreading the thermal load over 2 CCDs but it has 12 cores instead of 8.
> More or less same boat, the higher thermal density for the 8 cores CCX can be harder to manage but that depends on the water block.


I used to have 5800x and 5900x and 5950x now all have similar temp when maxed out with PBO and overclocking using same sytem ,the only difference 5950x run cooler on stock because is idling 3400 instead 3600 and bosst less when doing multi core test around 4100 to 4200 while 5800x and 5900x can reach 4400x to4500x on stock setting.


----------



## dr.Rafi

Dyngsur said:


> And for people using B-Die you can safely use 1.5v, no point trying to get tighter timings with lower voltage, I bet most of you will se better performance with higher voltage on b-die when doing aida or other memory tests.
> 
> Check bullzoids videos about memory oc with B-Die.


LOl Buildzoid did run memory faster than cpu nearly 6000 mhz on air and 2.0 volt memory 🙂


----------



## dr.Rafi

kairi_zeroblade said:


> I meant I am running mine under a custom water loop with a 360 radiator..
> 
> my point is, if you could have afforded to buy a 5900x, why would you use an AIO with it?? could have spent a hefty amount of money to invest on cooling it.._(not that I am against AIO setups, but beforehand buying the 5900x you should have taken into consideration your cooling capacity..IMHO) _those who simply complain its hot simply needs a better cooler..AMD didn't even ship one to begin with..


Or if you can't afford custom water cooler simply keep the cpu with reasonable overclock ,everything is their in bios for you no need to complain.


----------



## dr.Rafi

Dyngsur said:


> Good writing, something I figured out aswell! 1 CCD will benefit the latency and run cooler.
> Exactly what I said about latency etc before... Thats why I am thinking of returning my 5900x and grab a 5800x or hope to get a good 5900x.
> 
> But I have also seen people complaining about 5800x and high temps but I guess it can be that the 5800x using alot of power aswell and that brings heat, I have no problem cooling my 5900x with an AIO, using corsair H150 bla bla, changed fanst to artic so i got push/pull with 6 fans.
> 
> Next computer in 5 years I will use custom water loop, and most of the problems will be solved.
> 
> currently idle temp 15 degrees, but with a window open in my room. guess its around 20-25 degrees if closed.


If I live their i will install custome watercooling with the radiators mounted outdoor and long tubes through wall to my computer and never have issue ,free Chiller all over the year.


----------



## dr.Rafi

wirx said:


> With latest F31 you can add up to 500Mhz boost, with 5900x normal EDC, PPT and TDC I got same results as before - rare 5150Mhz spikes and usual 5050Mhz. But if you put in bios EDC value 5, then I got 5298Mhz single core and quite stable 5221 all single CPU CB20 test. Sadly effective clock was low and result was only 515, but mybe somebody figure out what to change in other settings and got with EDC bug better results.
> View attachment 2473014


That is ahuge clock stretching going on with low Edc nominal clock show high becuase of low current but the performance gain is low there is no way around it otherwise AMD could use it by defult.
The High clock showing is very tiny ***** when there is super light load on cpu, to make it easy to understand, small Edc value is like a micro motor running on very low current can reach very high round per minute let say 6000RPM but when any load applied to that motor can make it slow down extremely and stop, while high EDC is like a big motor with high current it wont reach 6000rpm but have high torque and can not be stopped or slow down when force(load/torque) applied.


----------



## tyw214

Did I just get a really bad silicone or something is wrong with my HW?

I can't even set a negative Curve Optimizer at all without stability issues. Like even Negative 1 on the Curve Optimizer in PBO would give me random restart/bsod....


----------



## kairi_zeroblade

Dyngsur said:


> But I have also seen people complaining about 5800x and high temps but I guess it can be that the 5800x using alot of power aswell and that brings heat, I have no problem cooling my 5900x with an AIO, using corsair H150 bla bla, changed fanst to artic so i got push/pull with 6 fans.
> 
> Next computer in 5 years I will use custom water loop, and most of the problems will be solved.
> 
> currently idle temp 15 degrees, but with a window open in my room. guess its around 20-25 degrees if closed.



Ironically the TDP specs of the 5800X are the same as the 5900x and 5950x..at stock the max PPT is 142w..that would explain the heat..furthermore, the 5800x only does 4.5-4.7ghz all core turbo(depends on the workload) which can be achieved using a lower PPT if you tune via bios or Ryzen Master (manual PBO limits)..tuning it makes it run cooler, I have done this and temps drop significantly around 61c peak (I live in a hot, humid country, and no AC, ambient sits around 29c mostly while afternoons can get 32-34c), while still hitting single core boosts upto 4.85ghz (YMMV)..

If AMD or an AIB board partner would take time tuning the firmware for 5800x or in general the single CCD processors, these products would be near perfection..

I feel, all those who adopted earlier(Am one of those who bought it a week after it was made available on retail) the Ryzen 5000 series are most likely guinea pigs..while AMD is fixing crap..

If only I have seen this before purchasing the parts, I could have simply went 10850k since its cheaper and stocks are everywhere here..



dr.Rafi said:


> Or if you can't afford custom water cooler simply keep the cpu with reasonable overclock ,everything is their in bios for you no need to complain.


I simply refuse to see logic in buying a Processor w/o a cooler, and you simply don't plan what kind of cooling or rather an effective means of cooling would you use on it..

the default settings alone sound reasonable enough if you did not consider planning on the cooling method you would adopt..yet alone there are still options, like I mentioned above, that would significantly help reduce the temps on these single CCD processors..

the multi CCD processors don't have much thermal issues like the single ones have (less cramped-up dies, or they could have been binned better overall), or the heat generated is simply worth the extra cores for the performance output..

just for a heads up, I am not into a very long debacle(that would simply trigger any narrow minded user) about the heresays on the Ryzen 7 5800X for me I have already accepted its fate and simply happy with it..all I can do is hope for AMD to fix their crap and crank up some more juice out of these chips..and off course, more stocks..


----------



## Gerd_Gerdsen

I'm quite a novice pc builder and i'm planning on upgrading my 3700x to a 5950x , board is a x570 Master rev 1.0. Maybe switching out my Dark Rock Pro 4 for a Arctic Freezer 240, as it annoys me to fiddle around with a ruler to lose the latch on the pcie for my GPU to get out. Does it negatively affect my ram significally when there is a little bit less airflow over it? Also im thinking of getting another two sticks of double ranked b-die ram, should this be fine with the memory controller in the 5950x?


----------



## ManniX-ITA

tyw214 said:


> Did I just get a really bad silicone or something is wrong with my HW?
> 
> I can't even set a negative Curve Optimizer at all without stability issues. Like even Negative 1 on the Curve Optimizer in PBO would give me random restart/bsod....


It's very dependent on the CPU, try different BIOS releases and you could have a different behavior.
In any case you may need higher VSOC, VDDG and LLC for CO.



Gerd_Gerdsen said:


> I'm quite a novice pc builder and i'm planning on upgrading my 3700x to a 5950x , board is a x570 Master rev 1.0. Maybe switching out my Dark Rock Pro 4 for a Arctic Freezer 240, as it annoys me to fiddle around with a ruler to lose the latch on the pcie for my GPU to get out. Does it negatively affect my ram significally when there is a little bit less airflow over it? Also im thinking of getting another two sticks of double ranked b-die ram, should this be fine with the memory controller in the 5950x?


The 5950x will be fine, not sure about the Master with 4 B-die DR.
I have the same configuration and I can tell you the Dark Rock Pro 4 is not enough for a 5950x.
Even the AF 240 could be under-sized; I would fit a 360 or at least a 280.
I have 2 DIMMs with the Dark Rock and they get damn hot (it's the bad Master Rel 1.0 design); change first the cooling before adding more sticks.


----------



## Dyngsur

kairi_zeroblade said:


> Ironically the TDP specs of the 5800X are the same as the 5900x and 5950x..at stock the max PPT is 142w..that would explain the heat..furthermore, the 5800x only does 4.5-4.7ghz all core turbo(depends on the workload) which can be achieved using a lower PPT if you tune via bios or Ryzen Master (manual PBO limits)..tuning it makes it run cooler, I have done this and temps drop significantly around 61c peak (I live in a hot, humid country, and no AC, ambient sits around 29c mostly while afternoons can get 32-34c), while still hitting single core boosts upto 4.85ghz (YMMV)..
> 
> If AMD or an AIB board partner would take time tuning the firmware for 5800x or in general the single CCD processors, these products would be near perfection..
> 
> I feel, all those who adopted earlier(Am one of those who bought it a week after it was made available on retail) the Ryzen 5000 series are most likely guinea pigs..while AMD is fixing crap..
> 
> If only I have seen this before purchasing the parts, I could have simply went 10850k since its cheaper and stocks are everywhere here..



I bought mine aswell a week after release, I ordered mine 3 min after release  so I feel you.


----------



## ManniX-ITA

kairi_zeroblade said:


> I meant I am running mine under a custom water loop with a 360 radiator..
> 
> my point is, if you could have afforded to buy a 5900x, why would you use an AIO with it?? could have spent a hefty amount of money to invest on cooling it.._(not that I am against AIO setups, but beforehand buying the 5900x you should have taken into consideration your cooling capacity..IMHO) _those who simply complain its hot simply needs a better cooler..AMD didn't even ship one to begin with..


Sorry but this doesn't make sense 
You were complaining about spreading bad rumors on the 5800x and now you are doing the same about the 5900x (and guess also the 5950x)?
Is there a faction war between models supporters I didn't know about? Joking 

It's obvious that almost 90% of users doesn't have the knowledge, will or interest to build and maintain a custom loop. It's not mainstream.
There's no strict need for a custom loop to run a 5900x or a 5950x.
Yes you need an adequate cooling (I can tell the Dark Rock Pro 4 is not enough for a 5950x) but there are many 280/360mm AIO which are perfectly fine for the task.
Most 360mm unless they have a really old WB or bad performing in general are absolutely fine.

Also most of the people complaining that their processor is running too hot either are comparing a similar setup which runs much cooler or they don't know exactly how is it configured and are surprised about the heat.
It's not always a problem of cooling capacity.


----------



## MyJules

ManniX-ITA said:


> Sorry but this doesn't make sense
> You were complaining about spreading bad rumors on the 5800x and now you are doing the same about the 5900x (and guess also the 5950x)?
> Is there a faction war between models supporters I didn't know about? Joking
> 
> It's obvious that almost 90% of users doesn't have the knowledge, will or interest to build and maintain a custom loop. It's not mainstream.
> There's no strict need for a custom loop to run a 5900x or a 5950x.
> Yes you need an adequate cooling (I can tell the Dark Rock Pro 4 is not enough for a 5950x) but there are many 280/360mm AIO which are perfectly fine for the task.
> Most 360mm unless they have a really old WB or bad performing in general are absolutely fine.
> 
> Also most of the people complaining that their processor is running too hot either are comparing a similar setup which runs much cooler or they don't know exactly how is it configured and are surprised about the heat.
> It's not always a problem of cooling capacity.


I have 5950x with 280 AIO. no issues with temp at all. CO -17 all core, voltage on auto with exception of DRAM (1.31v running 1833Mhz). I can idle around 28 - 31c, depending on room temp.


----------



## kairi_zeroblade

ManniX-ITA said:


> Sorry but this doesn't make sense
> You were complaining about spreading bad rumors on the 5800x and now you are doing the same about the 5900x (and guess also the 5950x)?


typo'd 5900x..I meant a 5800x..


----------



## Kha

ManniX-ITA said:


> Sorry but this doesn't make sense
> You were complaining about spreading bad rumors on the 5800x and now you are doing the same about the 5900x (and guess also the 5950x)?
> Is there a faction war between models supporters I didn't know about? Joking
> 
> It's obvious that almost 90% of users doesn't have the knowledge, will or interest to build and maintain a custom loop. It's not mainstream.
> There's no strict need for a custom loop to run a 5900x or a 5950x.
> Yes you need an adequate cooling (I can tell the Dark Rock Pro 4 is not enough for a 5950x) but there are many 280/360mm AIO which are perfectly fine for the task.
> Most 360mm unless they have a really old WB or bad performing in general are absolutely fine.
> 
> Also most of the people complaining that their processor is running too hot either are comparing a similar setup which runs much cooler or they don't know exactly how is it configured and are surprised about the heat.
> It's not always a problem of cooling capacity.


This. Don't know how it is for your 5950x, but the Dark Rock Pro 4 is absolutely ok for my 12 core 5900x ; 35-36 idle, tops 68 full load. To leave this setup for a 4-core-less that throttles at 90c with virtually anything apart of a 360 / custom loop / chiller makes absolutely no sense to me.

And make no mistake, this isn't about me being reluctant to go for a more advanced cooling solution or being cheap, it's about I just can't see any real benefit ; in any given MT situation, a 5900x with a decent air/aio will wipe the floor with a 5800x. Sure, an aggressive cooled 5800x (or even a 5600x) might get in front in some ST benchmark or get 1 fps more in some games, I give you that, but again (like I said before and plenty of times), I am not interested in e-peen contests or pointless struggles where you build an advanced setup for a mere 1-2% more performance that will make absolutely no real life difference apart of benchmarks.


----------



## matthew87

ManniX-ITA said:


> Also most of the people complaining that their processor is running too hot either are comparing a similar setup which runs much cooler or they don't know exactly how is it configured and are surprised about the heat.
> It's not always a problem of cooling capacity.


I've never encountered high idle temps with my 3800x.

Despite all the claims, and I live in South Australia. The driest state in the driest continent in the world where at night it's bloody 32c and I don't have any temp issues at idle or load. 

My CPU idles at 3-5c above ambient and never more than 35c above under load. Never once seen it exceed 67c in gaming.


----------



## icemanjkh

matthew87 said:


> I've never encountered high idle temps with my 3800x.


Did you mean to type 5800x?
If not, how's that relevant?


----------



## PiotrMKG

So I upgraded from 3700X to 5900X and tried to optimize it but running Dyngsur settings ( 230/150/205 CO -8 best 2 cores, -50 rest, +50MHz) randomly crashes my PC in CB23, sometimes it crashes right away, sometimes at the end, sometimes crushes after 30min of looped running, and sometimes never (3h+ of running). Another thing is that RAM settings that I had for 3700X seem does not work with 5900X (same BIOS)


----------



## HyperC

So, the Realtek disconnects have been happening to me and really only since I installed 1usmus power plan and followed his guide, Not putting any blame on him!! So please don't take it that way, Wondering if everyone else that has this issue vs the people that aren't using the power plan or the settings in bios for it, the beta msi driver did not help either, never had the issues before really wonder it is the CPPC setting in bios


----------



## HyperC

PiotrMKG said:


> So I upgraded from 3700X to 5900X and tried to optimize it but running Dyngsur settings ( 230/150/205 CO -8 best 2 cores, -50 rest, +50MHz) randomly crashes my PC in CB23, sometimes it crashes right away, sometimes at the end, sometimes crushes after 30min of looped running, and sometimes never (3h+ of running). Another thing is that RAM settings that I had for 3700X seem does not work with 5900X (same BIOS)


-50 might be to much try -25 or 30


----------



## Mullcom

It seams that 1usmus has manage to unlock a second ccx1 or something on x5600

Skickat från min SM-G973F via Tapatalk


----------



## Lepala

tyw214 said:


> Did I just get a really bad silicone or something is wrong with my HW?
> 
> I can't even set a negative Curve Optimizer at all without stability issues. Like even Negative 1 on the Curve Optimizer in PBO would give me random restart/bsod....


Did you change power supply idle control to typical instead of auto? That will help with random restarts too.


----------



## Kha

Question for Ryzen 5000 owners:

What vSoc you get if you leave it on Auto ? Please include the IF / MCLK too.

Me 1.2v @ 1866 IF / MCLK


----------



## qiller

stock: 1.0V
fclk>=1800: 1.2V


----------



## ghiga_andrei

Kha said:


> Question for Ryzen 5000 owners:
> 
> What vSoc you get if you leave it on Auto ?
> 
> Me 1.2v


1.175V on Aorus Elite with F31q


----------



## Kha

ghiga_andrei said:


> 1.175V on Aorus Elite with F31q


what IF ?


----------



## ghiga_andrei

Kha said:


> what IF ?


1800MHz, all settings Default / Auto, only XMP for 3600CL16 RAM.

I don't really understand how the BIOS decides what SOC voltage to set on auto. Why do you get 1.2 and I get 1.175 if we both have 5900x ?


----------



## dr.Rafi

PiotrMKG said:


> So I upgraded from 3700X to 5900X and tried to optimize it but running Dyngsur settings ( 230/150/205 CO -8 best 2 cores, -50 rest, +50MHz) randomly crashes my PC in CB23, sometimes it crashes right away, sometimes at the end, sometimes crushes after 30min of looped running, and sometimes never (3h+ of running). Another thing is that RAM settings that I had for 3700X seem does not work with 5900X (same BIOS)


Try mine i put it beside yours for comparism with the voltages B-die can run 24/7 1.5 volt
But really you need to update bios to latest Aorus master F31 , only one senario they might not run if you have aorus master REV 1.0 which really sucks with memory .


----------



## dr.Rafi

I watched Buildzoid vedio rambling about b550/x570 motherboards update december 2020 , he mentioned if you need to run high density memory medules with high clocks you need micron chips not B-die, he said B-die is vey hard on memory controller.


----------



## Kha

ghiga_andrei said:


> 1800MHz, all settings Default / Auto, only XMP for 3600CL16 RAM.
> 
> I don't really understand how the BIOS decides what SOC voltage to set on auto. Why do you get 1.2 and I get 1.175 if we both have 5900x ?


Well, for beginning, I am at 1866 and you at 1800 (Bios is rising vSOC with higher MCLK / FCLK) then there is sample quality, maybe yours is better.


----------



## ghiga_andrei

Kha said:


> Well, for beginning, I am at 1866 and you at 1800 (Bios is rising vSOC with higher MCLK / FCLK) then there is sample quality, maybe yours is better.


How could the BIOS know the sample quality to automatically adjust vSOC ? This for sure is not happening, probably is just scaling it with IF. And I'm sure your sample is better since you posted some CO values my sample could never achieve. Anything more than -3 on the best cores restart the system.


----------



## Yuke

PiotrMKG said:


> So I upgraded from 3700X to 5900X and tried to optimize it but running Dyngsur settings ( 230/150/205 CO -8 best 2 cores, -50 rest, +50MHz) randomly crashes my PC in CB23, sometimes it crashes right away, sometimes at the end, sometimes crushes after 30min of looped running, and sometimes never (3h+ of running). Another thing is that RAM settings that I had for 3700X seem does not work with 5900X (same BIOS)


We have the same Kit, if you want you could try out my timings.

















You can drop VSOC to 1125mV. It is enough for 99.99999999999999999999999999% of all the tests.


----------



## matthew87

icemanjkh said:


> Did you mean to type 5800x?
> If not, how's that relevant?


People have been complaining of high idle temps for multiple generations of Ryzen chips.

That's how it's relevant.


----------



## tyw214

ManniX-ITA said:


> It's very dependent on the CPU, try different BIOS releases and you could have a different behavior.
> In any case you may need higher VSOC, VDDG and LLC for CO.
> 
> 
> 
> The 5950x will be fine, not sure about the Master with 4 B-die DR.
> I have the same configuration and I can tell you the Dark Rock Pro 4 is not enough for a 5950x.
> Even the AF 240 could be under-sized; I would fit a 360 or at least a 280.
> I have 2 DIMMs with the Dark Rock and they get damn hot (it's the bad Master Rel 1.0 design); change first the cooling before adding more sticks.


You have any suggestion for VSOC, VDDG and LLC for just a tiny bit of undervolt for stability? also, do you know the most stable Bios revision right now? I am using the latest F31 from the site (no sublettering, just F31).

Also I am running the Trident Z Neo 3600mhz/CL14 kit (XMP)


----------



## tyw214

MyJules said:


> I have 5950x with 280 AIO. no issues with temp at all. CO -17 all core, voltage on auto with exception of DRAM (1.31v running 1833Mhz). I can idle around 28 - 31c, depending on room temp.


which bios you using? i can't even get my 5950x to CO-1....


----------



## Gerd_Gerdsen

I ended up purchasing a AF 360 AIO, but i have a Base 500DX, so a 360mm rad fits only in the front. As it is a 360 and my GPU is quite long it is very likely that i have to mount it tubes up. Would you guys rather topmount a 280 than frontmount a 360 with tubes up? Thanks for advise.



Gerd_Gerdsen said:


> I'm quite a novice pc builder and i'm planning on upgrading my 3700x to a 5950x , board is a x570 Master rev 1.0. Maybe switching out my Dark Rock Pro 4 for a Arctic Freezer 240, as it annoys me to fiddle around with a ruler to lose the latch on the pcie for my GPU to get out. Does it negatively affect my ram significally when there is a little bit less airflow over it? Also im thinking of getting another two sticks of double ranked b-die ram, should this be fine with the memory controller in the 5950x?





ManniX-ITA said:


> I have the same configuration and I can tell you the Dark Rock Pro 4 is not enough for a 5950x.
> Even the AF 240 could be under-sized; I would fit a 360 or at least a 280.
> I have 2 DIMMs with the Dark Rock and they get damn hot (it's the bad Master Rel 1.0 design); change first the cooling before adding more sticks.


----------



## brendiboy

Hello good people. I have an issue with the PCH fan on X570 Master with BIOS F30a. When the PCH fan profile is set to silence or balance, the rpm count in the bios is 0. But when it is set to performance the rpm is around 2500. My question is should i will be worry, because i dont see any drastic temperature change


----------



## ManniX-ITA

ghiga_andrei said:


> How could the BIOS know the sample quality to automatically adjust vSOC ? This for sure is not happening, probably is just scaling it with IF. And I'm sure your sample is better since you posted some CO values my sample could never achieve. Anything more than -3 on the best cores restart the system.


It's the AGESA picking up the auto voltages, then the board vendor can freely mess up with its own magic



tyw214 said:


> You have any suggestion for VSOC, VDDG and LLC for just a tiny bit of undervolt for stability? also, do you know the most stable Bios revision right now? I am using the latest F31 from the site (no sublettering, just F31).
> 
> Also I am running the Trident Z Neo 3600mhz/CL14 kit (XMP)


Set PWM to maximum level and LLC at least to High; otherwise Windows could not even boot
VSOC at 1150mV and VDDG depends on your CPU; IOD to be on the safe side 1050mV; CCD between 950 and 1050mv



Gerd_Gerdsen said:


> I ended up purchasing a AF 360 AIO, but i have a Base 500DX, so a 360mm rad fits only in the front. As it is a 360 and my GPU is quite long it is very likely that i have to mount it tubes up. Would you guys rather topmount a 280 than frontmount a 360 with tubes up? Thanks for advise.


280mm on top I'd say


----------



## ManniX-ITA

brendiboy said:


> Hello good people. I have an issue with the PCH fan on X570 Master with BIOS F30a. When the PCH fan profile is set to silence or balance, the rpm count in the bios is 0. But when it is set to performance the rpm is around 2500. My question is should i will be worry, because i dont see any drastic temperature change


That's probably because there's no need to start the fan, you are lucky
I think on balanced starts at 59c


----------



## brendiboy

ManniX-ITA said:


> That's probably because there's no need to start the fan, you are lucky
> I think on balanced starts at 59c


Thank you very much


----------



## Krradr

Hello everyone, I have a question, i have ryzen 3700x, with noctua nh-d15, 16 gb ddr4, gtx 1070, aorus gigabyte x570, f30 bios, xmp enabled, 1080p monitor, my question about AutoOC and precison boost overdrive, when AutoOC enabled by default my CPU jumps to ~4.3 hz and my temperature is a little bit higher than without AutoOC, i don't worry about temperature jump, i wonder does AutoOC and PBO add some noticable performance in games? I turn AUtoOC off and i don't see any difference at all, honestly in some games i see that they working a little bit better though. Do i need to turn off AutoOC and PBO and save some temperature or i should leave them on auto therefore enabled?


----------



## Dyngsur

PiotrMKG said:


> So I upgraded from 3700X to 5900X and tried to optimize it but running Dyngsur settings ( 230/150/205 CO -8 best 2 cores, -50 rest, +50MHz) randomly crashes my PC in CB23, sometimes it crashes right away, sometimes at the end, sometimes crushes after 30min of looped running, and sometimes never (3h+ of running). Another thing is that RAM settings that I had for 3700X seem does not work with 5900X (same BIOS)


try -30 on 3th, 4th and 5th best cores and rest 6 cores -50 with the 2 best cores @ -5 and see if that works.
all chips are different.


----------



## Dyngsur

geekdll said:


> I have another 5900x coming late next week so I will see if that one can hit 1900mhz FCLK like my 5800x can. I'll keep you guys updated.


yes please update so we can see if newer cpu's work better with the IF clock!


----------



## ghiga_andrei

Dyngsur said:


> try -30 on 3th, 4th and 5th best cores and rest 6 cores -50 with the 2 best cores @ -5 and see if that works.
> all chips are different.


Mine is only stable with 0 on 2 best cores, -5 on the rest of CCD1 and -30 on CCD2. Anything more on CCD1 and I get reboots on idle, even login screen. This is with +50Mhz only. Going to +100MHz crashes without any CO. So it really depends on how good the silicon is, you cannot take settings from other users.


----------



## dr.Rafi

ghiga_andrei said:


> Mine is only stable with 0 on 2 best cores, -5 on the rest of CCD1 and -30 on CCD2. Anything more on CCD1 and I get reboots on idle, even login screen. This is with +50Mhz only. Going to +100MHz crashes without any CO. So it really depends on how good the silicon is, you cannot take settings from other users.


Disable Global C-state and you can go lower on CO


----------



## MikeS3000

Yeah but you decrease max single core boost with c-states disabled. If cores are not sleeping then that eats into the overall power budget.


----------



## Nicked_Wicked

Interesting, MSI already released a AGESA 1.2.0.0 BIOS. Are you guys skipping 1.1.9.0 or is it still in the making? @stasio


----------



## Dyngsur

ghiga_andrei said:


> Mine is only stable with 0 on 2 best cores, -5 on the rest of CCD1 and -30 on CCD2. Anything more on CCD1 and I get reboots on idle, even login screen. This is with +50Mhz only. Going to +100MHz crashes without any CO. So it really depends on how good the silicon is, you cannot take settings from other users.


yes that was exactly what I wrote, all cpus are different!


----------



## LionAlonso

Nicked_Wicked said:


> Interesting, MSI already released a AGESA 1.2.0.0 BIOS. Are you guys skipping 1.1.9.0 or is it still in the making? @stasio


They said this week was coming 1.1.9.0 but i think all people here know GB in terms of support and BIOS is kinda slow.
We will see...


----------



## Netherwind

Kha said:


> This. Don't know how it is for your 5950x, but the Dark Rock Pro 4 is absolutely ok for my 12 core 5900x ; 35-36 idle, tops 68 full load. To leave this setup for a 4-core-less that throttles at 90c with virtually anything apart of a 360 / custom loop / chiller makes absolutely no sense to me.
> 
> And make no mistake, this isn't about me being reluctant to go for a more advanced cooling solution or being cheap, it's about I just can't see any real benefit ; in any given MT situation, a 5900x with a decent air/aio will wipe the floor with a 5800x. Sure, an aggressive cooled 5800x (or even a 5600x) might get in front in some ST benchmark or get 1 fps more in some games, I give you that, but again (like I said before and plenty of times), I am not interested in e-peen contests or pointless struggles where you build an advanced setup for a mere 1-2% more performance that will make absolutely no real life difference apart of benchmarks.


I totally agree with you. Also have a Dark Rock 4 Pro but found an awesome deal for a MSI MAG Core Liquid 360R. Idle temps are a bit higher with the AIO but load temps are a bit lower. The DR4P is quieter but now I'm running the AIO fans at 30% so that's really quiet. Idle/load temp difference is only 2C så that's worth it.

I think I fudged up the paste application but my idle is 38C (room temp 24C) and load in Cyberpunk 2077 around 70C. I think load in CPU-Z bench was 60C.

I would never have bought the AIO if it wasn't for the deal I found, I'm not even sure I'll keep it. One thing though, it looks really great and finally it's possible to take out my GPU with ease.


----------



## PiotrMKG

Dyngsur said:


> try -30 on 3th, 4th and 5th best cores and rest 6 cores -50 with the 2 best cores @ -5 and see if that works.
> all chips are different.


Should I check for best cores with PBO disabled or enabled? Regarding 1900MHz IF on F31 and 3700X I run vsoc 1.1 and 1050mV and 950mV and everything worked, now I can’t boot with those settings. How much more voltage can I put and stay on safe side? I thought that on zen3 it’s easier to get 1900 and on some even 2000MHz IF.


----------



## Dyngsur

PiotrMKG said:


> Should I check for best cores with PBO disabled or enabled? Regarding 1900MHz IF on F31 and 3700X I run vsoc 1.1 and 1050mV and 950mV and everything worked, now I can’t boot with those settings. How much more voltage can I put and stay on safe side? I thought that on zen3 it’s easier to get 1900 and on some even 2000MHz IF.


Check them in hwinfo, doesn't matter of pbo is enabled. hwinfo show the best cores anyway.
My cpu can't either boot with 1900FCLK with bios f31, I must use f31k for that to work.
With f31k I can also use 2000mhz but with whea errors. Dunno if it's the bloody bios/agesa version or a bad sample of the 5900x.


----------



## psychomantium

Dyngsur said:


> Check them in hwinfo, doesn't matter of pbo is enabled. hwinfo show the best cores anyway.
> My cpu can't either boot with 1900FCLK with bios f31, I must use f31k for that to work.
> With f31k I can also use 2000mhz but with whea errors. Dunno if it's the bloody bios/agesa version or a bad sample of the 5900x.



I can run with this. But it's 2T.


----------



## Dyngsur

psychomantium said:


> I can run with this. But it's 2T.
> View attachment 2473844


Yeah not bad, 2T ain't so far away that 1T is and I think you should be happy with it, the difference between 1T and 2T ain't super big, seen people using 2T and tightening their timings rather than using 1T and looser timings. 

What dram voltage do you use?
Maybe higher VDDG IOD and CCD can help you achieve 1T with higher dram voltage.

But also when I look on your tFAW it says 6, think that's wrong, should be more like 16 and TCWL should be 15 or 14.

Try those and see if you can use 1T.

You could also try and use same nrs on rRDRDSD and DD same with tWRWRSD and DD


----------



## icemanjkh

matthew87 said:


> People have been complaining of high idle temps for multiple generations of Ryzen chips.
> 
> That's how it's relevant.


Gotcha... it sounds like you're almost confirming that the 3/5800x series of Ryzens are both sub-optimal SKUs. I didn't realise the 3800x was in the same boat in terms of poor thermals.
Either way (or if I've misunderstood), the 5800x is definitely deserving of those complaints, and is objectively not as good as the other SKUs in the lineup. Confirmation bias (and buyer's remorse) will argue otherwise however.


----------



## PiotrMKG

Dyngsur said:


> Check them in hwinfo, doesn't matter of pbo is enabled. hwinfo show the best cores anyway.
> My cpu can't either boot with 1900FCLK with bios f31, I must use f31k for that to work.
> With f31k I can also use 2000mhz but with whea errors. Dunno if it's the bloody bios/agesa version or a bad sample of the 5900x.


so after testing this is what I got. After 3 loops cores #1 and #4 had highest clocks later core #0 joined 5GHz team.


----------



## Kreeker

I know RGB Fusion is crap, but I used to be able to at least set the color of my Trident Z memory.. Now it seems like the memory is not recognized at all.. Any ideas?


----------



## saunupe1911

Gigabyte posted the official RealTek LAN driver today for the Aorus Master with Win10 20H2 support. Not bad.









X570 AORUS MASTER (rev. 1.1/1.2) Support | Motherboard - GIGABYTE Global


Lasting Quality from GIGABYTE.GIGABYTE Ultra Durable™ motherboards bring together a unique blend of features and technologies that offer users the absolute ...




www.gigabyte.com


----------



## 8thwonderuk

Kreeker said:


> I know RGB Fusion is crap, but I used to be able to at least set the color of my Trident Z memory.. Now it seems like the memory is not recognized at all.. Any ideas?


I have the same Issue. I have RGB fusion starting in the system tray but it intermittently fails to recognise my Trident Z and it uses the default red. Sometimes loading up the g.skill RGB software and then opening RGB fusion after solves it but I'm not going to do that every time on start up. Another problem I have is the 2 different 3 pin ARGB headers seem to be linked in RGB fusion and I'm unable to set different colours. Utterly crap software. Kinda regret not sticking with ASUS. They're lightyears ahead of Gigabyte.


----------



## Dyngsur

PiotrMKG said:


> so after testing this is what I got. After 3 loops cores #1 and #4 had highest clocks later core #0 joined 5GHz team.


Yes core 1 and 4 is the best ones that win uses. So those should you have the lowest neg offset, try -5 or -8 the rest 4 cores in CCD1 try -15 or -20 and the rest 6 cores in CCD2 try -25 or -30 to start with and with 0 boost. Then you raise the boost 25mhz, than 50mhz etc untill you break the limit.

For my CPU the best performance was 100mhz boost, think 200mhz with 2 CCD's doesnt work well atm, maybe new bios will handle it better.


----------



## psychomantium

Dyngsur said:


> Yeah not bad, 2T ain't so far away that 1T is and I think you should be happy with it, the difference between 1T and 2T ain't super big, seen people using 2T and tightening their timings rather than using 1T and looser timings.
> 
> What dram voltage do you use?
> Maybe higher VDDG IOD and CCD can help you achieve 1T with higher dram voltage.
> 
> But also when I look on your tFAW it says 6, think that's wrong, should be more like 16 and TCWL should be 15 or 14.
> 
> Try those and see if you can use 1T.
> 
> You could also try and use same nrs on rRDRDSD and DD same with tWRWRSD and DD


Yeah I feel comfy on this as it hasn't spewed out any WHEA errors, and I'm waiting for a new AGESA before I try anything else. 

My dram V is set to 1.5v. 

I found these posts on Chiphell that I sort of "followed" with some slight adjustments.




__





极致发挥5800X－ZEN3内存提升10%变得如此简单！带你跑入50ns！ - 电脑讨论(新) - Chiphell - 分享与交流用户体验


极致发挥5800X－ZEN3内存提升10%变得如此简单！带你跑入50ns！,说明：本贴只适用于微星主板1.100版BIOS，后续1.200版BIOS巨大差异，请留意新贴1.200版。ZEN内存控制器的拉胯留下不好口碑，随着一代代的提升，到了锐龙四代后发现内存性 ...,电脑讨论(新),讨论区-技术与经验的讨论 ,Chiphell - 分享与交流用户体验




www.chiphell.com









详解5800X（ZEN3）如何最高稳定你的FCLK！ - 电脑讨论 - Chiphell - 分享与交流用户体验


详解5800X（ZEN3）如何最高稳定你的FCLK！,说明：BIOS版本差异存在巨大，本贴所用BIOS版本为1.1.00，另外1.2.00准备上一新BIOS另一贴，请留意。 ZEN3经过一系列的优化和微调架构后其性能已超越同期的英特尔 ...,电脑讨论,讨论区-技术与经验的讨论 ,Chiphell - 分享与交流用户体验




www.chiphell.com





Quite the interesting read with a google translate.


----------



## scanz

Kreeker said:


> I know RGB Fusion is crap, but I used to be able to at least set the color of my Trident Z memory.. Now it seems like the memory is not recognized at all.. Any ideas?


Have the same issue, but simply restarting RGB Fusion resolves it 9 times out of 10. 

Yeah it really is crap, even the configurations we can set are sub-par in comparison to other RGB software providers. Tbh I'm really disappointed by all the software Gigabyte provides, should've gone with another brand.


----------



## d0mmie

Hey there.

I'm currently running BIOS version F30 and it's been going really well, no issues at all. Although my CPU is a 3900X, I guess this BIOS is mostly intended for the new 5000 series. I'm just wondering if I should even bother updating to F31? Or might I be better served going back to F22, which seems to be the last AGESA version for the 3000 series CPU.


----------



## ghiga_andrei

scanz said:


> Have the same issue, but simply restarting RGB Fusion resolves it 9 times out of 10.
> 
> Yeah it really is crap, even the configurations we can set are sub-par in comparison to other RGB software providers. Tbh I'm really disappointed by all the software Gigabyte provides, should've gone with another brand.


I also considered RGB Fusion a crap product all the way, made me laugh. Had to search if it was official or I downloaded some 3rd party crap app by mistake. I actually uninstalled it and use the hardware RGB controller that came with the case. It's really limited but at least works all the time. Cannot control RAM, but it has default rainbow puke without any software.


----------



## ghiga_andrei

Also please take care that any RGB software running in the background consumes CPU time and takes performance. It has to send commands all the time via a bus. Very stupid implementation. I've read this somewhere else but cannot remember now where, some discussion on Cinebench results where some guy had low scores and it was due to the RGB app. I think it was other brand of MB but the principle is the same, they have to send commands all the time.


----------



## ManniX-ITA

ghiga_andrei said:


> Also please take care that any RGB software running in the background consumes CPU time and takes performance. It has to send commands all the time via a bus. Very stupid implementation. I've read this somewhere else but cannot remember now where, some discussion on Cinebench results where some guy had low scores and it was due to the RGB app. I think it was other brand of MB but the principle is the same, they have to send commands all the time.


Yes I can confirm; it's not the software by itself but the driver eating performances.
Often it's not even uninstalled, you have to manually remove it. It's shared by almost all RGB software which are a re-branding of the same OEM.
I use Sysinternals Autoruns.


----------



## WheresWally

@ghiga_andrei Have you tried OpenRGB to control the lighting, it works with a lot of products and provides a unified interface for RGB lighting. Adam Honse / OpenRGB

Gigabyte is not alone with the crappy RGB software and all the other bloatware that needs to be installed with it. Both my Gigabyte and Asus boards suffer from crapware.


----------



## wirx

psychomantium said:


> Yeah I feel comfy on this as it hasn't spewed out any WHEA errors, and I'm waiting for a new AGESA before I try anything else.
> 
> My dram V is set to 1.5v.
> 
> I found these posts on Chiphell that I sort of "followed" with some slight adjustments.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 极致发挥5800X－ZEN3内存提升10%变得如此简单！带你跑入50ns！ - 电脑讨论(新) - Chiphell - 分享与交流用户体验
> 
> 
> 极致发挥5800X－ZEN3内存提升10%变得如此简单！带你跑入50ns！,说明：本贴只适用于微星主板1.100版BIOS，后续1.200版BIOS巨大差异，请留意新贴1.200版。ZEN内存控制器的拉胯留下不好口碑，随着一代代的提升，到了锐龙四代后发现内存性 ...,电脑讨论(新),讨论区-技术与经验的讨论 ,Chiphell - 分享与交流用户体验
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.chiphell.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 详解5800X（ZEN3）如何最高稳定你的FCLK！ - 电脑讨论 - Chiphell - 分享与交流用户体验
> 
> 
> 详解5800X（ZEN3）如何最高稳定你的FCLK！,说明：BIOS版本差异存在巨大，本贴所用BIOS版本为1.1.00，另外1.2.00准备上一新BIOS另一贴，请留意。 ZEN3经过一系列的优化和微调架构后其性能已超越同期的英特尔 ...,电脑讨论,讨论区-技术与经验的讨论 ,Chiphell - 分享与交流用户体验
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.chiphell.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quite the interesting read with a google translate.


Thnx, good link with translate.
4x Patriot 4400 with 1.5V 










4x Patriot 4400 with 1.6V









Haven't got time to stability test, but first 2 minutest and 1.55V testmem5 runs fine with first pic settings.
I got 3800x OEM fan, what cools memories now.


----------



## ghiga_andrei

WheresWally said:


> @ghiga_andrei Have you tried OpenRGB to control the lighting, it works with a lot of products and provides a unified interface for RGB lighting. Adam Honse / OpenRGB
> 
> Gigabyte is not alone with the crappy RGB software and all the other bloatware that needs to be installed with it. Both my Gigabyte and Asus boards suffer from crapware.


I didn't know about this, I will make a note and test when I open my PC next time. I have to change all connections from the case controller to the MB headers, it's a pain to move all those wires.


----------



## scaramonga

ghiga_andrei said:


> Also please take care that any RGB software running in the background consumes CPU time and takes performance. It has to send commands all the time via a bus. Very stupid implementation. I've read this somewhere else but cannot remember now where, some discussion on Cinebench results where some guy had low scores and it was due to the RGB app. I think it was other brand of MB but the principle is the same, they have to send commands all the time.


I have it running at start, and then have it killed after about a minute via a task created in Task Scheduler. This allows just enough time for it to set colour scheme before it's killed


----------



## ghiga_andrei

scaramonga said:


> I have it running at start, and then have it killed after about a minute via a task created in Task Scheduler. This allows just enough time for it to set colour scheme before it's killed


I think this works for a static color, but if you want something dynamic like color cycling or rainbow puke you have to have it running. Also, what happens after Sleep / Hibernate with your setup ? Does it stay at the set color if the app is killed ?


----------



## Dyngsur

wirx said:


> Thnx, good link with translate.
> 4x Patriot 4400 with 1.5V
> 
> View attachment 2473939
> 
> 
> 4x Patriot 4400 with 1.6V
> View attachment 2473940
> 
> 
> Haven't got time to stability test, but first 2 minutest and 1.55V testmem5 runs fine with first pic settings.
> I got 3800x OEM fan, what cools memories now.


Very impressing results! Something that have hit me is it safe to run that high VSOC? 
I know the 5000 series like higher VSOC, but would be interesting to see if someone know whats a safe setting!


----------



## ghiga_andrei

Dyngsur said:


> Very impressing results! Something that have hit me is it safe to run that high VSOC?
> I know the 5000 series like higher VSOC, but would be interesting to see if someone know whats a safe setting!


Well, my BIOS auto sets it to 1.175V and Kha reported auto BIOS setting of 1.2V so it should be safe.


----------



## wirx

1150mv isnˇt high I think


----------



## Dyngsur

wirx said:


> 1150mv isnˇt high I think


Nope I dont think so either cause auto puts higher VSOC for me aswell


----------



## ManniX-ITA

scaramonga said:


> I have it running at start, and then have it killed after about a minute via a task created in Task Scheduler. This allows just enough time for it to set colour scheme before it's killed


The main issue is the driver, if they are installed will eat a bunch of percent of your performances:










It'd be better to schedule OpenRGB commands if it works for what you need to do.
Zero performance loss.



ghiga_andrei said:


> I think this works for a static color, but if you want something dynamic like color cycling or rainbow puke you have to have it running. Also, what happens after Sleep / Hibernate with your setup ? Does it stay at the set color if the app is killed ?


Also for the effects is just a command you don't need to keep it open.
With OpenRGB you can create a schedule to run it after system resume.


----------



## ManniX-ITA

Dyngsur said:


> Nope I dont think so either cause auto puts higher VSOC for me aswell


If you search there are somewhere LN2 overclocking guidelines from Gigabyte and ASUS.
They have recommendations about max safe voltages.

ASUS was recommending no more than 1.17V for VSOC with conventional cooling.
1.2V and more only with specialized cooling otherwise would damage the chip.

But I'm not sure these recommendations are up to date for Zen3.
My Unify-X as well is setting 1.2-1.25V for IF 4000 and up.


----------



## EniGma1987

Anyone else with a Aorus Master having a problem with post stopping at code 40 on a cold boot since updating to bios f31? I can force the computer off and then press the power button again to get it to boot fine, but a cold boot does this post code 40 every time now. Never happened in the past before this new bios version. The manual doesnt even list this post code either, just says that number is "reserved". Well, obviously not reserved for future use any more...


----------



## ManniX-ITA

EniGma1987 said:


> Anyone else with a Aorus Master having a problem with post stopping at code 40 on a cold boot since updating to bios f31? I can force the computer off and then press the power button again to get it to boot fine, but a cold boot does this post code 40 every time now. Never happened in the past before this new bios version. The manual doesnt even list this post code either, just says that number is "reserved". Well, obviously not reserved for future use any more...


Usually 40 and something at first boot is a problem training the memory.
You could try tweaking a bit VDIMM, ProcODT, CAD_BUS.


----------



## Kha

I just installed my shiny new rtx 3070 and I see bios has some sort of weird latency I never experienced before with the crap pcie 3 .0 graphic card I had before. Anyone knows more about this ?


----------



## wirx

Kha turn CSM off


----------



## Kha

wirx said:


> Kha turn CSM off


Was never on.


----------



## ryouiki

Kha said:


> I just installed my shiny new rtx 3070 and I see bios has some sort of weird latency I never experienced before with the crap pcie 3 .0 graphic card I had before. Anyone knows more about this ?


_Some_ (not all apparently based on other posts here) Nvidia cards will have pretty significant latency in BIOS if CSM is disabled. I'm not entirely sure exactly the reason for this... you can try to press "CTRL+ALT+F6" in BIOS and this will allow resolution change that should make it a little more responsive.


----------



## Marius A

EniGma1987 said:


> Anyone else with a Aorus Master having a problem with post stopping at code 40 on a cold boot since updating to bios f31? I can force the computer off and then press the power button again to get it to boot fine, but a cold boot does this post code 40 every time now. Never happened in the past before this new bios version. The manual doesnt even list this post code either, just says that number is "reserved". Well, obviously not reserved for future use any more...


this code was on msi x570 unify , after flashing to latest bios from website , board wont boot anymore, tried qflash code changed to 00 and board same as before wont boot anymore, ive returned it


----------



## qiller

ryouiki said:


> _Some_ (not all apparently based on other posts here) Nvidia cards will have pretty significant latency in BIOS if CSM is disabled. I'm not entirely sure exactly the reason for this... you can try to press "CTRL+ALT+F6" in BIOS and this will allow resolution change that should make it a little more responsive.


CSM=on -> Resolution is 1920x1080
CSM=off -> Resolution is 1920x1200
Ctr+Alt+F6 -> Resolution is 1024x768


----------



## matthew87

icemanjkh said:


> Gotcha... it sounds like you're almost confirming that the 3/5800x series of Ryzens are both sub-optimal SKUs. I didn't realise the 3800x was in the same boat in terms of poor thermals.
> Either way (or if I've misunderstood), the 5800x is definitely deserving of those complaints, and is objectively not as good as the other SKUs in the lineup. Confirmation bias (and buyer's remorse) will argue otherwise however.


There's pros and cons to the x800x chips. 

As they require a full working 8 core die they tend to be better binned and thus have higher o/c or better under-volt potential than either lower 6-8 core chips or multi modules that feature semi defective dies. 

It also hasn't been specific to the 3800-5800 chips either, there was far more complaints about the 3900x and its idle temps. From memory, there was some issues with AMD's AGESA at launch of the 3900x that caused it to really run very hot. 

I myself haven't had any thermal issues at idle or load with my chip, but I know it's been a regular criticism of the Ryzen 3 and 5 series. I think some of it has to do with the fact some CPU coolers and mounting mechanisms don't cover the surface area of the die well or exert enough even pressure to cover the i/o and CCX dies. 

There are a few reviews i've read where they found that some AiOs and CPU coolers, largely those designed around Intel platforms, while compatible with Ryzen chips really weren't suited given their multi-chip packaging. As a larger contact area is required to ensure all 2-3 dies within the CPU package are adequately contacting the cooler. This was certainly more of an issue in the first generations of Ryzen where most CPU coolers were Intel designed and AM4 mounts supported. Now that Ryzen's popularity has increased we've started to see more cooler vendors tweaking their designs to better support AM4 chips. 

Then there's power density, higher temps are something we're going to have to get use to as PC enthusiasts as vendors cram the same more power power into ever smaller surface areas.


----------



## dr.Rafi

New Gigabyte bios is out 








GIGABYTE Latest Beta BIOS - TweakTown Forums


Warning Some of beta BIOSes are still undergoing compatibility testing. GIGABYTE is sharing these BIOSes for testing purposes only and are not meant for general release. If you are not familiar with beta BIOS testing, then please only flash the recommended release BIOSes that are posted on the...




www.tweaktownforum.com


----------



## ManniX-ITA

dr.Rafi said:


> New Gigabyte bios is out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GIGABYTE Latest Beta BIOS - TweakTown Forums
> 
> 
> Warning Some of beta BIOSes are still undergoing compatibility testing. GIGABYTE is sharing these BIOSes for testing purposes only and are not meant for general release. If you are not familiar with beta BIOS testing, then please only flash the recommended release BIOSes that are posted on the...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.tweaktownforum.com


 

_
Agesa 1.1.0.0 D.....fix incompability with Matisse CPU's (3300X)
Date 01/13/2021
_

_Info:
_

_
Agesa 1.1.9.0 finish validation, BIOS will be compile shortly
Agesa 1.2.0.0 under validation,issues with USB's and others
_


Seems only a fix for 3300x till now


----------



## Jason_Cruze

ManniX-ITA said:


> _
> Agesa 1.1.0.0 D.....fix incompability with Matisse CPU's (3300X)
> Date 01/13/2021
> _
> 
> _Info:_
> 
> 
> _
> Agesa 1.1.9.0 finish validation, BIOS will be compile shortly
> Agesa 1.2.0.0 under validation,issues with USB's and others
> _
> 
> 
> Seems only a fix for 3300x till now


So this is still 1.1.0.0 D right?


----------



## Kha

Jason_Cruze said:


> So this is still 1.1.0.0 D right?


Yup


----------



## Jason_Cruze

New bios has messed up the boost clock override now my processor won't go past 4850.


----------



## ryouiki

qiller said:


> CSM=on -> Resolution is 1920x1080
> CSM=off -> Resolution is 1920x1200
> Ctr+Alt+F6 -> Resolution is 1024x768


Yeah not sure, maybe some issue with Nvidia GOP. Same board with 5700XT has no issues, but 1080Ti is super slow. This has been something reported to Gigabyte since the first BIOS releases for X570 Boards.


----------



## HyperC

matthew87 said:


> I myself haven't had any thermal issues at idle or load with my chip, but I know it's been a regular criticism of the Ryzen 3 and 5 series. I think some of it has to do with the fact some CPU coolers and mounting mechanisms don't cover the surface area of the die well or exert enough even pressure to cover the i/o and CCX dies.
> 
> There are a few reviews i've read where they found that some AiOs and CPU coolers, largely those designed around Intel platforms, while compatible with Ryzen chips really weren't suited given their multi-chip packaging. As a larger contact area is required to ensure all 2-3 dies within the CPU package are adequately contacting the cooler. This was certainly more of an issue in the first generations of Ryzen where most CPU coolers were Intel designed and AM4 mounts supported. Now that Ryzen's popularity has increased we've started to see more cooler vendors tweaking their designs to better support AM4 chips.
> 
> Then there's power density, higher temps are something we're going to have to get use to as PC enthusiasts as vendors cram the same more power power into ever smaller surface areas.


 Here is what I do when bored still have 5c temp guess I'll lap it to the moon


----------



## ManniX-ITA

HyperC said:


> Here is what I do when bored still have 5c temp guess I'll lap it to the moon


Wow.. do you have a lot of experience with liquid metal?

Cause that looks bare copper, it will react badly with liquid metal over time.
After a while the liquid metal will be suck into the copper and the thermal transfer will drop dramatically.
The water-block is very likely to get compromised down to be unusable after a while.
I know cause years ago I had a Swiftech AIO that was going to be retired soon and tried it.
After the copper base became gray/blue there was no thermal paste that would work properly.
Not even with Kryonaut could get decent temperatures.
If you want to use it with a copper block it must be nickel-plated. 

Also it's way too much, it should be spread very very thin.
Once is heated it will become liquid, extremely liquid, and will start slowly escaping and flowing down the CPU heat-spreader.
If the motherboard orientation is vertical the process will be very quick. 

You need to create a wall around the CPU heat-spreader to stop it and contain the drops using rubber or heat-resistant silicone.
But even if made properly it's still very risky.
I had it once done properly with a very thin layer and a protection I thought enough.
After 6 months a very thin small drop went through and fried the board.


----------



## ManniX-ITA

Jason_Cruze said:


> New bios has messed up the boost clock override now my processor won't go past 4850.


Yes I can confirm @stasio


----------



## matthew87

HyperC said:


> Here is what I do when bored still have 5c temp guess I'll lap it to the moon


5c? Above ambient or 5c in total, must be living in a fridge for that.


----------



## LionAlonso

Ill wait for Agesa 1.1.9.0, seems no sense to me to update again only for fix with 3300X and to ruin my boost clock...
Hope we get it in few hours...


----------



## Jason_Cruze

LionAlonso said:


> Ill wait for Agesa 1.1.9.0, seems no sense to me to update again only for fix with 3300X and to ruin my boost clock...
> Hope we get it in few hours...


Possibly tomorrow


----------



## Reous

The F32a/F12a already includes Agesa v2 1.2.0.0 
I know Stasio got information that it is still 1.1.0.0 but if you read out the bios files it says 1.2.0.0


----------



## LionAlonso

Reous said:


> The F32a/F12a already includes Agesa v2 1.2.0.0
> I know Stasio got information that it is still 1.1.0.0 but if you read out the bios files it says 1.2.0.0


Really interesting, so they release 1.2.0.0 and then "Agesa 1.1.9.0 finish validation, BIOS will be compile shortly ".
That so weird!
ANd BTW by shortly I understand in a few hours, but who knows with GB...
Anyways I wont go to 1.2.0.0 if it ruins boost and mess with USB.


----------



## def

Hello all awesome fellas, i'm new in here. I can't believe i'm back again to AMD overclocking scene after not using it more than 14 yrs now 

I'm using Aorus Master (rev1.2) with 5950x. Anyone know anything with the problem with long idle overnight then when you're back in the morning your system become slow (I mean some apps not responding, can't close or maybe take times, can't even restart or need to hard reset if lazy to wait) ? If i'm using it for work and play games for long time no issue whatsoever, it's like the computer wake up from the sleep then became weird. strange 

For windows setting i always on high performance mode.

I never have WHEA, only bsod a few times before setting up my timing on my G.Skill F4-3600C18-32GTZN manually(XMP crap).
CPU idle at 50-53°C / load 70-85°C
Stable clock around 4473.96MHz / Boost sometimes reach Max 5,000.8MHz (PBO / CO)

TestMEM extreme config passes - no error
RAMTest 1.1.1.0 passes - no error
OCCT - no error

Any ideas?


----------



## ManniX-ITA

Reous said:


> The F32a/F12a already includes Agesa v2 1.2.0.0
> I know Stasio got information that it is still 1.1.0.0 but if you read out the bios files it says 1.2.0.0


Thanks, I didn't check it.

Can't look it up for Hex "3D 9B 25 70 41 47 45 53 41".
How do you find the AGESA version in this BIOS file?
Any other software as well is not able to report the version (CPU-z, AIDA, HWInfo,..).


----------



## ManniX-ITA

def said:


> Hello all awesome fellas, i'm new in here. I can't believe i'm back again to AMD overclocking scene after not using it more than 14 yrs now
> 
> I'm using Aorus Master (rev1.2) with 5950x. Anyone know anything with the problem with long idle overnight then when you're back in the morning your system become slow (I mean some apps not responding, can't close or maybe take times, can't even restart or need to hard reset if lazy to wait) ? If i'm using it for work and play games for long time no issue whatsoever, it's like the computer wake up from the sleep then became weird. strange
> 
> For windows setting i always on high performance mode.
> 
> I never have WHEA, only bsod a few times before setting up my timing on my G.Skill F4-3600C18-32GTZN manually(XMP crap).
> CPU idle at 50-53°C / load 70-85°C
> Stable clock around 4473.96MHz / Boost sometimes reach Max 5,000.8MHz (PBO / CO)
> 
> TestMEM extreme config passes - no error
> RAMTest 1.1.1.0 passes - no error
> OCCT - no error
> 
> Any ideas?


You can try setting Power Idle Supply to Typical and/or ErP enabled.
But mine as well while it works after resume sometimes is complaining about disk corruption.


----------



## Reous

ManniX-ITA said:


> How do you find the AGESA version in this BIOS file?


You have to extract the setup file to view it with a hex editor.


----------



## ManniX-ITA

Reous said:


> You have to extract the setup file to view it with a hex editor.
> 
> View attachment 2474131


Weird, never had to do it with previous releases.


----------



## Jason_Cruze

So has anyone tried to go beyond 1900 FCLK using the new BIOS supposedly it is now 1.2.0.0


----------



## Kha

Jason_Cruze said:


> So has anyone tried to go beyond 1900 FCLK using the new BIOS supposedly it is now 1.2.0.0


Hmm, what 1.2.0.0 ?!


----------



## LionAlonso

Jason_Cruze said:


> So has anyone tried to go beyond 1900 FCLK using the new BIOS supposedly it is now 1.2.0.0


I could, but if it mess up so hard with USB and boost clock i prefer to wait...


----------



## Jason_Cruze

LionAlonso said:


> I could, but if it mess up so hard with USB and boost clock i prefer to wait...


I had tried the new bios, saw the boost behavior and reverted back.


----------



## ManniX-ITA

Jason_Cruze said:


> So has anyone tried to go beyond 1900 FCLK using the new BIOS supposedly it is now 1.2.0.0


Well, it works at least IF 2000 (I have SVM enabled):


----------



## Jason_Cruze

ManniX-ITA said:


> Well, it works at least IF 2000 (I have SVM enabled):
> 
> View attachment 2474147


Glad to hear, maybe we can get both of these in the upcoming 1.1.9.0 FCLK and boost behavior.


----------



## LionAlonso

ManniX-ITA said:


> Well, it works at least IF 2000 (I have SVM enabled):
> 
> View attachment 2474147


U already received the RMA processor? 🙄


----------



## ManniX-ITA

LionAlonso said:


> U already received the RMA processor? 🙄


Nope, still running the broken one...

WHEA Errors at IF2000 but not tons per second.


----------



## Latte

Hey guys,
could it be normal, that the VID goes beyond 1.5V? Like 1.529 or, my latest, 1.513? This is with Vcore LLC auto & everything else is stock except memory oc from 3200 to 3600 with Vsoc LLC high..
I know, these are only peaks, but can it damage my board or cpu?

I can disable these behavior by setup Vcore LLC to medium/high, but the I got less effective clocks and less performance in e.g. CPU-Z.


latest F31 final
5900x
Master

Best Regards.


----------



## Jason_Cruze

Guys I was able to go to bios with 2033 FCLK but it is unstable and cannot boot windows most of the time and even if it does it hangs and reboots. I just increased the FCLK. Any settings I could fiddle to get it to stable? I think we have some hope with the upcoming bios.


----------



## LionAlonso

Jason_Cruze said:


> Guys I was able to go to bios with 2033 FCLK but it is unstable and cannot boot windows most of the time and even if it does it hangs and reboots. I just increased the FCLK. Any settings I could fiddle to get it to stable? I think we have some hope with the upcoming bios.


With F32a? 
If u wanna try go up with VSOC and VDDG, and maybe VDDP if your ram matches FCLK at 2000.
Dis you notice anything more broken than boost override?


----------



## Jason_Cruze

LionAlonso said:


> With F32a?
> If u wanna try go up with VSOC and VDDG, and maybe VDDP if your ram matches FCLK at 2000.
> Dis you notice anything more broken than boost override?


With the latest one for my B550 AP its F12c, for x570 its F32a, I guess.


LionAlonso said:


> Dis you notice anything more broken than boost override?


No just noticed the boost behavior and a weird one where the USB was previously recognized in BIOS without reboot but after this BIOS it needs a reboot to recognize it in the BIOS.


----------



## Nicked_Wicked

Can anyone confirm that F32a is in fact AGESA 1.2.0.0? Because I have my doubts.


----------



## ManniX-ITA

Latte said:


> Hey guys,
> could it be normal, that the VID goes beyond 1.5V? Like 1.529 or, my latest, 1.513? This is with Vcore LLC auto & everything else is stock except memory oc from 3200 to 3600 with Vsoc LLC high..
> I know, these are only peaks, but can it damage my board or cpu?
> 
> I can disable these behavior by setup Vcore LLC to medium/high, but the I got less effective clocks and less performance in e.g. CPU-Z.
> 
> 
> latest F31 final
> 5900x
> Master
> 
> Best Regards.
> 
> View attachment 2474150


It's indeed a bit odd.
Shouldn't be needed so much voltage for those frequencies.
Try to set PBO Advanced and Scalar to Manual 1x.


----------



## ManniX-ITA

Nicked_Wicked said:


> Can anyone confirm that F32a is in fact AGESA 1.2.0.0? Because I have my doubts.


At least that's what is declared in the BIOS.


----------



## LionAlonso

Nicked_Wicked said:


> Can anyone confirm that F32a is in fact AGESA 1.2.0.0? Because I have my doubts.


Could you say why you doubt?


----------



## Streetdragon

tha max i can boot with F31 is 1900/3800. IF wont go higher. Mem can boot with 1900/4000.
Pls Gigabytebuild a good bios


----------



## LionAlonso

Streetdragon said:


> tha max i can boot with F31 is 1900/3800. IF wont go higher. Mem can boot with 1900/4000.
> Pls Gigabytebuild a good bios


Try f32a and report us back if you wanna ho hard


----------



## wirx

Tried F32a and sure it is better, than previos all version what come after F31L. F32a will work fine with IF2033 and will boot to windows with IF2100 (same was with F31L) But with F31L IF2033 wasn't real stable, now F32a seems to be more stable. But there is lots of whea errors as F31L also has. With F31L there was exactly 102 error in every 2 minutes. Now there will be about 1 error every second, then will be 2 minutes no errors and all again every second new whea. So in 15 minutes almost same ammount wheas as before. Tried IF2000 and exactly same amout errors, also with higher VSOC same results. 
Talking about results, those are really good -









One thing what I have seen with previous BIOS also, if I use all-core overclock, then alway RAM latency is about 1ns less. I use CTR program and after booting windows CPU is in PBO mode I got usually high 52ns, after appling all-core overclock results are low 51ns. Same thing if I use all-core overclock via BIOS.


----------



## Dyngsur

ManniX-ITA said:


> At least that's what is declared in the BIOS.


Hello mate!

Can you share the new F32A bios for me. Wanna try it this weekend 
/Dyngsur


----------



## Dyngsur

wirx said:


> Tried F32a and sure it is better, than previos all version what come after F31L. F32a will work fine with IF2033 and will boot to windows with IF2100 (same was with F31L) But with F31L IF2033 wasn't real stable, now F32a seems to be more stable. But there is lots of whea errors as F31L also has. With F31L there was exactly 102 error in every 2 minutes. Now there will be about 1 error every second, then will be 2 minutes no errors and all again every second new whea. So in 15 minutes almost same ammount wheas as before. Tried IF2000 and exactly same amout errors, also with higher VSOC same results.
> Talking about results, those are really good -
> View attachment 2474195
> 
> 
> One thing what I have seen with previous BIOS also, if I use all-core overclock, then alway RAM latency is about 1ns less. I use CTR program and after booting windows CPU is in PBO mode I got usually high 52ns, after appling all-core overclock results are low 51ns. Same thing if I use all-core overclock via BIOS.


Those scores is with manual allcore OC? 
4.8Ghz on CCD1 and CCD2 4.675Ghz? Whar Vcore did you manage to run your cpu at?


----------



## Dyngsur

ManniX-ITA said:


> Nope, still running the broken one...
> 
> WHEA Errors at IF2000 but not tons per second.


Whats wrong with your CPU?


----------



## LionAlonso

Dyngsur said:


> Hello mate!
> 
> Can you share the new F32A bios for me. Wanna try it this weekend
> /Dyngsur











X570AORUSMASTER


MediaFire is a simple to use free service that lets you put all your photos, documents, music, and video in a single place so you can access them anywhere and share them everywhere.



www.mediafire.com


----------



## dr.Rafi

How you Adjusting VSOC with the new F32a bios? i used to do it in AMD overclocking menu but now is stuck at 0 and can not be changed.


----------



## ManniX-ITA

Dyngsur said:


> Whats wrong with your CPU?


Seems to be faulty; USB drops while the GPU is in use.
Otherwise working perfectly. Have to send it back...


----------



## ManniX-ITA

dr.Rafi said:


> How you Adjusting VSOC with the new F32a bios? i used to do it in AMD overclocking menu but now is stuck at 0 and can not be changed.


That's new, you need to enable the UncoreOC option below to change it.


----------



## Dyngsur

LionAlonso said:


> X570AORUSMASTER
> 
> 
> MediaFire is a simple to use free service that lets you put all your photos, documents, music, and video in a single place so you can access them anywhere and share them everywhere.
> 
> 
> 
> www.mediafire.com


Thanks a lot!


----------



## wirx

Dyngsur said:


> Those scores is with manual allcore OC?
> 4.8Ghz on CCD1 and CCD2 4.675Ghz? Whar Vcore did you manage to run your cpu at?


Yes as in picture 4.8 CCX1 and 4.675 CCX2, manual voltage via CTR 1.325V for testing.
With F32a you can't still give different CCX different speeds in BIOS, only with CTR on Ryzen Master in Windows. Somehow my 5900x one CCX is 125Mhz better than other.


----------



## LionAlonso

ManniX-ITA said:


> Seems to be faulty; USB drops while the GPU is in use.
> Otherwise working perfectly. Have to send it back...


One thing, u were reproducing it with light gpu usage or videogames or only sintetich gpu bench? 
just for curiosity


----------



## HyperC

ManniX-ITA said:


> Wow.. do you have a lot of experience with liquid metal?
> 
> Cause that looks bare copper, it will react badly with liquid metal over time.
> After a while the liquid metal will be suck into the copper and the thermal transfer will drop dramatically.
> The water-block is very likely to get compromised down to be unusable after a while.
> I know cause years ago I had a Swiftech AIO that was going to be retired soon and tried it.
> After the copper base became gray/blue there was no thermal paste that would work properly.
> Not even with Kryonaut could get decent temperatures.
> If you want to use it with a copper block it must be nickel-plated.
> 
> Also it's way too much, it should be spread very very thin.
> Once is heated it will become liquid, extremely liquid, and will start slowly escaping and flowing down the CPU heat-spreader.
> If the motherboard orientation is vertical the process will be very quick.
> 
> You need to create a wall around the CPU heat-spreader to stop it and contain the drops using rubber or heat-resistant silicone.
> But even if made properly it's still very risky.
> I had it once done properly with a very thin layer and a protection I thought enough.
> After 6 months a very thin small drop went through and fried the board.


 I just pulled the block never cleaned it, been using liquid metal for many years and many blocks all copper just clean and a quick sanding back to new 0 issues


matthew87 said:


> 5c? Above ambient or 5c in total, must be living in a fridge for that.


 nah , talking about my ccd 0 ccd1, my point was I bought the biggest water block micro fin coverage and modded the mounting bracket


----------



## MTup

ManniX-ITA said:


> _
> Agesa 1.1.0.0 D.....fix incompability with Matisse CPU's (3300X)
> Date 01/13/2021
> _
> 
> _Info:_
> 
> 
> _
> Agesa 1.1.9.0 finish validation, BIOS will be compile shortly
> Agesa 1.2.0.0 under validation,issues with USB's and others
> _
> 
> 
> Seems only a fix for 3300x
> 
> I have the x570 itx and 1.1.0.0 D says:
> 
> 
> Update AMD AGESA ComboV2 1.1.0.0 D
> Performance optimized on Ryzen 5000 series processors
> Add Re-size bar option for AMD Smart Access Memory support
> Improve connection stability for USB 2.0 ports of USB hub
> Improve system stability


----------



## MTup

ManniX-ITA said:


> _
> Agesa 1.1.0.0 D.....fix incompability with Matisse CPU's (3300X)
> Date 01/13/2021
> _
> 
> _Info:_
> 
> 
> _
> Agesa 1.1.9.0 finish validation, BIOS will be compile shortly
> Agesa 1.2.0.0 under validation,issues with USB's and others
> _
> 
> 
> Seems only a fix for 3300x till now


I have the X570 i and 1.1.0.0. D say:

I have the x570 itx and 1.1.0.0 D says:


Update AMD AGESA ComboV2 1.1.0.0 D
Performance optimized on Ryzen 5000 series processors
Add Re-size bar option for AMD Smart Access Memory support
Improve connection stability for USB 2.0 ports of USB hub
Improve system stability


----------



## ManniX-ITA

LionAlonso said:


> One thing, u were reproducing it with light gpu usage or videogames or only sintetich gpu bench?
> just for curiosity


Just any, quick and 100% with World War Z
Yesterday got it just immediately after launching a game


----------



## LionAlonso

From stasio:
“ According some reporting that latest upload is with Agesa 1.2.0.0 (I get wrong info) ,they asked me to delete all links.
This BIOS's are still in testing and not to be used ,atm.
So guys, I will delete all links.”
Be careful with the F32a BIOS
Hope they end “compiling” the 1.1.9.0 one....


----------



## stasio

Kha said:


> Hmm, what 1.2.0.0 ?!


Yea, seems they give me testing BIOS with Agesa 1.2.0.0 and wrong info.
Today they ask me to delete all links on TT forum.
Sorry guys........


----------



## Jason_Cruze

Hoping to get the 1.1.9.0 BIOS today.


----------



## stasio

Jason_Cruze said:


> Hoping to get the 1.1.9.0 BIOS today.


Let me know ,when you get.

Edit:
Today will be BIOS with "real" Agesa 1.1.0.0 D ,which supose to be yesterday.


----------



## HyperC

stasio said:


> Yea, seems they give me testing BIOS with Agesa 1.2.0.0 and wrong info.
> Today they ask me to delete all links on TT forum.
> Sorry guys........


I hope that F32a bios doesn't have the newer agesa, because it offers 0 gainzzzzz same settings lost 25mhz


----------



## Dyngsur

stasio said:


> Yea, seems they give me testing BIOS with Agesa 1.2.0.0 and wrong info.
> Today they ask me to delete all links on TT forum.
> Sorry guys........


hmm okey, wich bios was it? f32a?


----------



## Kha

stasio said:


> Yea, seems they give me testing BIOS with Agesa 1.2.0.0 and wrong info.
> Today they ask me to delete all links on TT forum.
> Sorry guys........


No worries buddy, thanks for sharing the info. 

Btw, please pass on to Realtek that the RTL 8125 2.5gbe controller driver still has issues. 

*Issue 1 - it makes occasionally the router connected go crazy and drop everyone connected (you need to reset the router in order to connect again);
Issue 2 - there are still disconnecting issues in lot of games like World of Warcraft, Dying Light and others.*


----------



## ManniX-ITA

Kha said:


> No worries buddy, thanks for sharing the info.
> 
> Btw, please pass on to Realtek that the RTL 8125 2.5gbe controller driver still has issues.
> 
> *Issue 1 - it makes occasionally the router connected go crazy and drop everyone connected (you need to reset the router in order to connect again);
> Issue 2 - there are still disconnecting issues in lot of games like World of Warcraft, Dying Light and others.*


@stasio 
Issue 1 as described by @Kha seems likely all the switch ports enter a loop protection state from STP (Spanning Tree Protocol); all ports disabled and link status LED flashing


----------



## stasio

^


Kha said:


> No worries buddy, thanks for sharing the info.
> 
> Btw, please pass on to Realtek that the RTL 8125 2.5gbe controller driver still has issues.
> 
> *Issue 1 - it makes occasionally the router connected go crazy and drop everyone connected (you need to reset the router in order to connect again);
> Issue 2 - there are still disconnecting issues in lot of games like World of Warcraft, Dying Light and others.*


Me to pass to Realtek...?


Btw,
got BIOS which supose to be yesterday......will upload shortly on TT forum.
Same label....F32a....F12a/c


----------



## ManniX-ITA

stasio said:


> ^
> 
> Me to pass to Realtek...?
> 
> 
> Btw,
> got BIOS which supose to be yesterday......will upload shortly on TT forum.
> Same label....F32a....F12a/c


I guess it was you to pass to Gigabyte and them back to Realtek.
MSI is doing this but of course if you can't no problem.
Thanks for the update.


----------



## Kha

stasio said:


> ^
> 
> Me to pass to Realtek...?
> 
> 
> Btw,
> got BIOS which supose to be yesterday......will upload shortly on TT forum.
> Same label....F32a....F12a/c


Sorry mate, Svet - the admin of MSI forums said that MSI dev team is in touch with Realtek, so I thought Gigabyte is too.


----------



## stasio

Kha said:


> Sorry mate, Svet - the admin of MSI forums said that MSI dev team is in touch with Realtek, so I thought Gigabyte is too.


No problem mate, I am quite far from GB HQ.

Uploading BIOS's to be as per yesterday changelog.......


----------



## LionAlonso

Well i have to say, that as it seems GB is not gonna upload AGESA 1.1.9.0 because they are busy compiling it, im trying the F32A with AGESA 1.2.0.0 and for me, at early stage testing ,no bugs, and my boost override is working good.
I have a bit less latency in AIDA, and the other scores are more or less the same with same settings as F31.
No problem with PCIE 4.0 in M2 neither in GPU.
If someone want the 1.2.0.0 AGESA Version for Aorus Master just PM me, but flash at your own Risk!!


----------



## nievz

LionAlonso said:


> Well i have to say, that as it seems GB is not gonna upload AGESA 1.1.9.0 because they are busy compiling it, im trying the F32A with AGESA 1.2.0.0 and for me, at early stage testing ,no bugs, and my boost override is working good.
> I have a bit less latency in AIDA, and the other scores are more or less the same with same settings as F31.
> No problem with PCIE 4.0 in M2 neither in GPU.
> If someone want the 1.2.0.0 AGESA Version for Aorus Master just PM me, but flash at your own Risk!!


Did it improve IF OC?


----------



## LionAlonso

nievz said:


> Did it improve IF OC?


Have not tried yet, right now same settings as before 1,05 VSOC and 950 IOD and 900 CCD and VDDP 1900 FCLK stable.
No whea or reboots, have to pass TM5 this night.


----------



## Latte

ManniX-ITA said:


> It's indeed a bit odd.
> Shouldn't be needed so much voltage for those frequencies.
> Try to set PBO Advanced and Scalar to Manual 1x.


Thanks for your reply! With scalar 1x, the maximum voltage was 1.509V. It seems that Vcore LLC medium is the solution > max 1.494V. My scores are now a litte bit less than before, but so what!
The question is, who is the culprit - the cpu or the board and its bios?!

Appreciate your help!


----------



## ManniX-ITA

Latte said:


> Thanks for your reply! With scalar 1x, the maximum voltage was 1.509V. It seems that Vcore LLC medium is the solution > max 1.494V. My scores are now a litte bit less than before, but so what!
> The question is, who is the culprit - the cpu or the board and its bios?!
> 
> Appreciate your help!


You're welcome!

The culprit is the AGESA; the base request is made by the CPU via this interface.
Then the board is "adjusting" according to its tuning and your settings.

My guess is a newer AGESA is going hopefully to fix it.
It shouldn't be needed to set Medium LLC to keep it below 1.5V.
Especially cause almost always a tuning of Curve Optimizer requires an higher LLC.
But since yours is already using a very high voltage range for vCore is probably not needed.
What you loose is for sure a lot of performance gain you could achieve with CO and undervolting with a negative count.

But it's all very beta right now... what's most important now is that is stable.
Future releases should improve this behavior.


----------



## ManniX-ITA

nievz said:


> Did it improve IF OC?


Didn't for me, same limits and behavior as with F31K


----------



## berger0

ManniX-ITA said:


> Didn't for me, same limits and behavior as with F31K


Me either.
F32a on my Aorus Ultra with a 5900x still encounter WHEA errors when the IF was set to 1900+. It would not boot when IF was set to 2000.


----------



## panni

Attention: The F32a that was posted a day ago has been redacted by stasio and reposted (it's a different file but the same naming): GIGABYTE Latest Beta BIOS - TweakTown Forums


----------



## LionAlonso

panni said:


> Attention: The F32a that was posted a day ago has been redacted by stasio and reposted (it's a different file but the same naming): GIGABYTE Latest Beta BIOS - TweakTown Forums


Ye, as said, old is 1.2.0.0 and new still 1.1.0.0 D
I prefer old one, as atleast is new AGESA and for me there are no bugs.


----------



## stasio

panni said:


> Attention: The F32a that was posted a day ago has been redacted by stasio and reposted (it's a different file but the same naming): GIGABYTE Latest Beta BIOS - TweakTown Forums


Is posted here also, just need to read 1 page back......


----------



## LionAlonso

stasio said:


> Is posted here also, just need to read 1 page back......


BTW thanks for GB confussion uploading BIOS we are able to get the new AGESA 1.2.0.0 at the same time as Asus and MSI 
Atleast for once, we are there fighting them! 🙃


----------



## Dephcon

So I got my 5900X today and loaded up F31 on my x570 Master... I'm not super impressed.

With PBO or AutoOC enabled via Ryzen Master the CPU seems to hard stop scaling at 4.175Ghz @ 70* in Cr20 multicore. It's only drawing 118W from the socket, i feel like it should be pushing for higher temps. My 3900X would ramp up to 85*


----------



## epicbanaan

F32a BIOS with AGESA 1.2.0.0 anyone saved it ?  wanna try it out on a zen2 processor.


----------



## lh2p

Dephcon said:


> So I got my 5900X today and loaded up F31 on my x570 Master... I'm not super impressed.
> 
> With PBO or AutoOC enabled via Ryzen Master the CPU seems to hard stop scaling at 4.175Ghz @ 70* in Cr20 multicore. It's only drawing 118W from the socket, i feel like it should be pushing for higher temps. My 3900X would ramp up to 85*


Same setup as yours and I cant even turn on Auto OC or PBO. Have to set it to a 4.7 all core for stability. Trying to get a second one to see if i just got a bad one or if somehow i messed up my Mobo when i swapped the 5800x with the 5900x


----------



## TFJ444

Does anybody have the AGESA 1.2.0.0 BIOS for Aorus Pro Wifi?

On a separate note, I picked up a Dark Hero the other day at Micro Center and was incredibly underwhelmed. Lasted less than 24 hours before I threw the Aorus Pro Wifi back in.


----------



## Dephcon

lh2p said:


> Same setup as yours and I cant even turn on Auto OC or PBO. Have to set it to a 4.7 all core for stability. Trying to get a second one to see if i just got a bad one or if somehow i messed up my Mobo when i swapped the 5800x with the 5900x


Despite being able to go into bios to set xmp and flck, I'm now am unable to boot into bios. If i hit DEL it just freezes on the AORUS boot screen. Me thinks F31 is hot garbage.

silver lining is my performance is still (slightly) better than my 3900X on F20.


----------



## Dyngsur

F32a working for me, a bit higher latency in aida64 but better scores in cpu-z and cr20.

10300+ in MT on CPU-Z and ST 705-706

CR20 9100 in MT and 645-650 in ST

But the games FPS seems more solid and higher.


----------



## Kha

noob question: how you change resolution of Bios ? I know Ctrl-Alt-F6, but doesn't do kinda anything for me, while Alt-F6 shows a list of resolutions from I can't select anything.


----------



## Dephcon

Dyngsur said:


> F32a working for me, a bit higher latency in aida64 but better scores in cpu-z and cr20.
> 
> 10300+ in MT on CPU-Z and ST 705-706
> 
> CR20 9100 in MT and 645-650 in ST
> 
> But the games FPS seems more solid and higher.


jesus what settings are you using for curve optimizer? I was able to re-flash my bios and get an all core -5 to boot, only getting 8300 in CBr20


----------



## wirx

Latest SIV update finally seems to recognize Zen3 and now Gigabyte hardware monitor shows all voltages and temps.
Ok, mybe CPU mhz and Multipler still missing 








Stasio do you know what is wrong with yesterday uploaded "wrong" F32a, seems to work really fine, no crashes or other problems so far.


----------



## sechsterangriff

Hi everyone,

I don't know if this is the right place to post this but I'm seeking advice on how to overclock my RAM (2x16GB dual-rank B-die) to 3800 MHz with FCLK:MCLK:UCLK in sync. No matter how much I try I can't get to POST with these in sync at 1900 FCLK. While with 3600 MHz it does 1800 1:1:1 automatically.

The kit I'm using is kind of old, but apparently still good as I've seen people on-line who managed to overclock it successfully on ZEN3, just not with the X570 Aorus Master.

I'm a bit of a newbie to overclocking so please bare with with me.

My approach has been to tinker exclusively with memory settings leaving almost everything related to CPU overclock as auto/stock.
Regardless of how loose the timings I use, or voltage I provide to the RAM (up to 1.55v) whenever I try to enforce 1900 FCLK it always hangs on reboot. Usually with code 07/D7.
I've tried enforcing FCLK 1900, divider and VDDG via both AMD CBS and AMD Overclocking with no success.

Starting from zero I'm open to suggestions about where to go from here.

I'm thankful for any input I may receive.

Here are my current timings and info about my build.

EDIT: By the way, my board is Rev 1.2


----------



## stasio

wirx said:


> Stasio do you know what is wrong with yesterday uploaded "wrong" F32a, seems to work really fine, no crashes or other problems so far.


It's still in validation stage and undergoing compatibility testing.


----------



## Kreeker

stasio said:


> It's still in validation stage and undergoing compatibility testing.


Did F31 break RGB control of ram? I haven't tried downgrading to F30, but it seems like my Trident Z is not longer recognized as controllable via RGB Fusion. I'm trying OpenRGB and seeing the same issue.


----------



## LionAlonso

stasio said:


> It's still in validation stage and undergoing compatibility testing.


As every other beta BIOS.
I think all people here and in TT forum prefer them in order to test than GB spend another 3 weeks validating it and release it when Agesa 1.3.0.0 is ready....
For me the same, this BIOS "non validated" its better than the others that where validated....


----------



## HyperC

I get all errors running aida when it test the L2 cache, Is the 1st F32a different then the recent upload?


----------



## LionAlonso

HyperC said:


> I get all errors running aida when it test the L2 cache, Is the 1st F32a different then the recent upload?


What kind of errors? 
Yeah is different AGESA.
Old is newer AGESA 1.2.0.0 
New is older AGESA 1.1.0.0 D


----------



## HyperC

Hmmm, the 1st F32a i can do 2000 flck but does not list the agesa The newer uploaded one can not boot 2000 but i can tighten my ram better and Aida list the newer bios agesa 1.1.0.0 so confused


----------



## dr.Rafi

sechsterangriff said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I don't know if this is the right place to post this but I'm seeking advice on how to overclock my RAM (2x16GB dual-rank B-die) to 3800 MHz with FCLK:MCLK:UCLK in sync. No matter how much I try I can't get to POST with these in sync at 1900 FCLK. While with 3600 MHz it does 1800 1:1:1 automatically.
> 
> The kit I'm using is kind of old, but apparently still good as I've seen people on-line who managed to overclock it successfully on ZEN3, just not with the X570 Aorus Master.
> 
> I'm a bit of a newbie to overclocking so please bare with with me.
> 
> My approach has been to tinker exclusively with memory settings leaving almost everything related to CPU overclock as auto/stock.
> Regardless of how loose the timings I use, or voltage I provide to the RAM (up to 1.55v) whenever I try to enforce 1900 FCLK it always hangs on reboot. Usually with code 07/D7.
> I've tried enforcing FCLK 1900, divider and VDDG via both AMD CBS and AMD Overclocking with no success.
> 
> Starting from zero I'm open to suggestions about where to go from here.
> 
> I'm thankful for any input I may receive.
> 
> Here are my current timings and info about my build.
> 
> EDIT: By the way, my board is Rev 1.2


You Can try best with high voltages , start with Vsoc 1.150, VDDG iod 1.1, And difinitly that kit need 1.5 volt on ram, and loose the ram timing 17 17 17 17 45 60 as start only, and use SOC LLC on high and try to boot then you can tweaking down, one thing at time you will figure what was the main culprit to fclk 1900.


----------



## Jason_Cruze

With the alleged beta 1.2.0.0 bios, I'm now able to boot 2033 FCLK but still it comes to the desktop and when I open any application, it reboots.

If I increase my VSOC higher than 1.1, it does not boot 2033 and gets stuck at the BIOS. So that gives me a max of 1050 in VDDG. 

Can anyone else get a stable 2000 FCLK+ using 1.2.0.0 BIOS?

The funny thing is FCLK 2000 does not boot windows but FCLK 2033 does and crashes after coming to desktop. At least this gives me an idea that my chip is able to go 2033. Using f11j/f31k lead to 1967 stable btw.


----------



## ManniX-ITA

Jason_Cruze said:


> With the alleged beta 1.2.0.0 bios, I'm now able to boot 2033 FCLK but still it comes to the desktop and when I open any application, it reboots.
> 
> If I increase my VSOC higher than 1.1, it does not boot 2033 and gets stuck at the BIOS. So that gives me a max of 1050 in VDDG.
> 
> Can anyone else get a stable 2000 FCLK+ using 1.2.0.0 BIOS?
> 
> The funny thing is FCLK 2000 does not boot windows but FCLK 2033 does and crashes after coming to desktop. At least this gives me an idea that my chip is able to go 2033. Using f11j/f31k lead to 1967 stable btw.


I've test FCLK 2000 with the Master and it's working the same as with F31K; constant WHEA errors but not tons of it.
Didn't test higher FCLK.


----------



## dosenfisch

With Agesa 1.2.0.0 I can boot to Windows with an FCLK of 1933-2000 (didn't test 2033 and above). The WHEA 19 Bus/Interconnect errors are getting noticeable less, up until ~1050 mV VDDG IOD and 1150 mV vSOC. Above these voltages, I can't further reduce the number of errors.


----------



## Gerd_Gerdsen

I got the stuff and tried to install it. The 280 doesnt fit in the top, because the memory is to high, so i mounted it in the front with tubes down. I cant fit the hoses in front of the gpu, because the gpu is too long. Can i run it this way, when the tubes doesnt touch the gpu? Sorry for posting gore:














Gerd_Gerdsen said:


> I'm quite a novice pc builder and i'm planning on upgrading my 3700x to a 5950x , board is a x570 Master rev 1.0. Maybe switching out my Dark Rock Pro 4 for a Arctic Freezer 240, as it annoys me to fiddle around with a ruler to lose the latch on the pcie for my GPU to get out. Does it negatively affect my ram significally when there is a little bit less airflow over it? Also im thinking of getting another two sticks of double ranked b-die ram, should this be fine with the memory controller in the 5950x?





ManniX-ITA said:


> The 5950x will be fine, not sure about the Master with 4 B-die DR.
> I have the same configuration and I can tell you the Dark Rock Pro 4 is not enough for a 5950x.
> Even the AF 240 could be under-sized; I would fit a 360 or at least a 280.
> I have 2 DIMMs with the Dark Rock and they get damn hot (it's the bad Master Rel 1.0 design); change first the cooling before adding more sticks.





Gerd_Gerdsen said:


> I ended up purchasing a AF 360 AIO, but i have a Base 500DX, so a 360mm rad fits only in the front. As it is a 360 and my GPU is quite long it is very likely that i have to mount it tubes up. Would you guys rather topmount a 280 than frontmount a 360 with tubes up? Thanks for advise.





ManniX-ITA said:


> 280mm on top I'd say


----------



## LionAlonso

Gerd_Gerdsen said:


> I got the stuff and tried to install it. The 280 doesnt fit in the top, because the memory is to high, so i mounted it in the front with tubes down. I cant fit the hoses in front of the gpu, because the gpu is too long. Can i run it this way, when the tubes doesnt touch the gpu? Sorry for posting gore:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2474434


As long as the top of the water is on the radiator and not on the pump eveything is fine


----------



## ManniX-ITA

Gerd_Gerdsen said:


> I got the stuff and tried to install it. The 280 doesnt fit in the top, because the memory is to high, so i mounted it in the front with tubes down. I cant fit the hoses in front of the gpu, because the gpu is too long. Can i run it this way, when the tubes doesnt touch the gpu? Sorry for posting gore:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2474434


It should be fine as well!


----------



## nievz

dosenfisch said:


> With Agesa 1.2.0.0 I can boot to Windows with an FCLK of 1933-2000 (didn't test 2033 and above). The WHEA 19 Bus/Interconnect errors are getting noticeable less, up until ~1050 mV VDDG IOD and 1150 mV vSOC. Above these voltages, I can't further reduce the number of errors.


are thre any new features like PBO +500?


----------



## LionAlonso

nievz said:


> are thre any new features like PBO +500?


Ye, it is


----------



## Dyngsur

stasio said:


> It's still in validation stage and undergoing compatibility testing.


It doesnt boost as good as F31K, lower boost clocks but memory seems stable atleast!


----------



## Dyngsur

Dephcon said:


> jesus what settings are you using for curve optimizer? I was able to re-flash my bios and get an all core -5 to boot, only getting 8300 in CBr20


Cold winter air and negative curve


----------



## LionAlonso

Dyngsur said:


> It doesnt boost as good as F31K, lower boost clocks but memory seems stable atleast!


I think its optimised with agesa, now i can get 5Ghz with auto LLC and without loosing MT performance, for me its perfect! I can boost to 5Ghz with -25 in CO best cores.


----------



## saunupe1911

LionAlonso said:


> I think its optimised with agesa, now i can get 5Ghz with auto LLC and without loosing MT performance, for me its perfect! I can boost to 5Ghz with -25 in CO best cores.


Where did you all get this new bios for the Aorus Master? I'm feeling left out LMAO!


----------



## LionAlonso

saunupe1911 said:


> Where did you all get this new bios for the Aorus Master? I'm feeling left out LMAO!


Ill pass the one with AGESA 1.2.0.0, PM you!


----------



## epicbanaan

Anyone got the AGESA 1.2.0.0 bios for the AORUS PRO X570 ? dont want to pm the poor guy on tweaktown


----------



## Thoir

I would Also like if possible the latest Bios with AGESA 1.2.0.0 for the X570 Aorus Master V1.1


----------



## scanz

Gerd_Gerdsen said:


> I got the stuff and tried to install it. The 280 doesnt fit in the top, because the memory is to high, so i mounted it in the front with tubes down. I cant fit the hoses in front of the gpu, because the gpu is too long. Can i run it this way, when the tubes doesnt touch the gpu? Sorry for posting gore:


It's fine like that, some will argue it's actually better because you should get lower temps on your CPU. However, your GPU will suffer a bit so you might want to investigate if you can fit a fan or 2 at the bottom under the GPU.

BIOS situation seems to be a bit of a mess, think I'll wait some days or weeks for it to settle down before changing. Still running the same settings I posted a while back now and been completely stable.


----------



## stasio

epicbanaan said:


> Anyone got the AGESA 1.2.0.0 bios for the AORUS PRO X570 ? dont want to pm the poor guy on tweaktown


Test BIOS with Agesa 1.2.0.0 visible again on TT forum.....









GIGABYTE Latest Beta BIOS - TweakTown Forums


Warning Some of beta BIOSes are still undergoing compatibility testing. GIGABYTE is sharing these BIOSes for testing purposes only and are not meant for general release. If you are not familiar with beta BIOS testing, then please only flash the recommended release BIOSes that are posted on the...




www.tweaktownforum.com


----------



## Dyngsur

LionAlonso said:


> I think its optimised with agesa, now i can get 5Ghz with auto LLC and without loosing MT performance, for me its perfect! I can boost to 5Ghz with -25 in CO best cores.


That's nice! What PBO settings do you use and what neg co do you use?


----------



## LionAlonso

Dyngsur said:


> That's nice! What PBO settings do you use and what neg co do you use?


Sure, I let u here my settings with AGESA 1.2.0.0:
PBO: 150-105-150
50Mhz boost override
Curve Optimizer:
-25 first CCD and -20 second CCD
Auto LLC for Vcore and Medium for SOC
1.055Vsoc, 950 IOD, 900 CCD and VDPP
1900FCLK with Ram CL16
Some scores for baseline:
CB20 MT: 8760
CB20 ST: 642
Geekbench5:
Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd. X570 AORUS MASTER - Geekbench Browser
Max temps in benchmarks: 65-67
Temps gaming in warzone (it has a lot of cpu usage): Around 70


----------



## SacraficeMyGoat

Hey guys, I don't know a whole lot about it, so I figured I'd ask here to see peoples thoughts.

Would you guys recommend turning on SAM and/or Resizeable BAR? I was hoping it would give a decent boost in FPS @ 1080p for 240Hz. Are there any downsides to running these? Runing a 5800x and 3080.

Now that F31 final release has been out for a little bit, would you guys recommend updating or going to the new beta bios on tweaktown?


----------



## kairi_zeroblade

SacraficeMyGoat said:


> Hey guys, I don't know a whole lot about it, so I figured I'd ask here to see peoples thoughts.
> 
> Would you guys recommend turning on SAM and/or Resizeable BAR? I was hoping it would give a decent boost in FPS @ 1080p for 240Hz. Are there any downsides to running these? Runing a 5800x and 3080.


You can safely turn it on, though NVIDIA has yet to release drivers that has full support for resizable BAR for their GPU's..currently, turning this on with NVIDIA cards does nothing (yet)..NVIDIA did say on its CES 2021 Keynote that the support should be coming early March this year..


----------



## LionAlonso

SacraficeMyGoat said:


> Hey guys, I don't know a whole lot about it, so I figured I'd ask here to see peoples thoughts.
> 
> Would you guys recommend turning on SAM and/or Resizeable BAR? I was hoping it would give a decent boost in FPS @ 1080p for 240Hz. Are there any downsides to running these? Runing a 5800x and 3080.
> 
> Now that F31 final release has been out for a little bit, would you guys recommend updating or going to the new beta bios on tweaktown?


3080 doesnt have support for it till new drivers and Vbios that will come “”earlier””around march.


----------



## epicbanaan

stasio said:


> Test BIOS with Agesa 1.2.0.0 visible again on TT forum.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GIGABYTE Latest Beta BIOS - TweakTown Forums
> 
> 
> Warning Some of beta BIOSes are still undergoing compatibility testing. GIGABYTE is sharing these BIOSes for testing purposes only and are not meant for general release. If you are not familiar with beta BIOS testing, then please only flash the recommended release BIOSes that are posted on the...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.tweaktownforum.com


 flashed already, thanks (just played 5 hours of CoD zombies 0 problems )


----------



## Jason_Cruze

It depends on the processor and it's default boost behavior. 5600x depends highly on boost clock override to achieve 5ghz + and making it stable is another story.

On higher end skews the chips already has the potential to reach 5ghz+ so we can use CO extensively and just set less offset override.

The problem with the beta bios is that it does not allow the boost override to be above +200mhz internally. So 5600x maxes out at 4850.
If you are not using above +200 mhz, I believe it the beta bios will work fine.

Can someone say the safe limits for vsoc, vddg and vddp for 24/7 use?


----------



## Jason_Cruze

Guys great news achieved better stability 2033 FCLK.









Bootable now and not rebooting or crashing. Let's go 1.2.0.0


----------



## dansi

any ryzen 3000 users tested with 1.2.0.0?
I dream of getting just 1900 fclk!


----------



## stasio

epicbanaan said:


> flashed already, thanks (just played 5 hours of CoD zombies 0 problems )


This BIOS is just pre Beta, actually not for mass uses, as they told me that still 
contain bugs, which they are resolving now.


----------



## Jason_Cruze

Found some issues on 1.2.0.0 which gigabyte might already be working on. 

I just found the correct timings for the RAM kits to work at 4066 and saved the profile for reference.

Front panel and rear IO usb ports are not working for USB devices. They are working in BIOS luckily and not in windows. Keyboard and mouse are working so maybe some ports are locked out.

Boost clock override gets locked at 200 and not like the previous versions which allowed it to go +500.


----------



## saunupe1911

LionAlonso said:


> Ill pass the one with AGESA 1.2.0.0, PM you!


THANK YOU!!!!!! Much appreciated


----------



## Kha

I just installed the last F12A for my B550 Master and the latency in AIDA went from 55 ns to 65 ns, with absolute same settings. Is this normal ?

Nevermind, I didnt have IF coupled...


----------



## Lepala

F32A X570 Aorus Ultra working better too with agesa 1.2.0.0. No front or rear usb issues here or anything.


----------



## nievz

Jason_Cruze said:


> Guys great news achieved better stability 2033 FCLK.
> View attachment 2474519
> 
> 
> Bootable now and not rebooting or crashing. Let's go 1.2.0.0


Just better and still not solid? So are you still getting WHEA errors?


----------



## Jason_Cruze

nievz said:


> Just better and still not solid? So are you still getting WHEA errors?


No whea errors. Perfectly stable I just tightened my RAM timings and saved my profile. Reverted to previous bios because it has some usb and boosting issues.

Now I want 2100 FCLK.


----------



## Yuke

Even with Zen2 CPUs the Auto Voltage settings for VSOC are now drawing 1.175V by default (F31 final). I think people have to start overthinking the 1.125V "limit" 1usmus defined in his calculator...a lot of RMAs could be prevented....


----------



## Dyngsur

LionAlonso said:


> Sure, I let u here my settings with AGESA 1.2.0.0:
> PBO: 150-105-150
> 50Mhz boost override
> Curve Optimizer:
> -25 first CCD and -20 second CCD
> Auto LLC for Vcore and Medium for SOC
> 1.055Vsoc, 950 IOD, 900 CCD and VDPP
> 1900FCLK with Ram CL16
> Some scores for baseline:
> CB20 MT: 8760
> CB20 ST: 642
> Geekbench5:
> Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd. X570 AORUS MASTER - Geekbench Browser
> Max temps in benchmarks: 65-67
> Temps gaming in warzone (it has a lot of cpu usage): Around 70


Thanks  !


----------



## Lepala

Yuke said:


> Even with Zen2 CPUs the Auto Voltage settings for VSOC are now drawing 1.175V by default (F31 final). I think people have to start overthinking the 1.125V "limit" 1usmus defined in his calculator...a lot of RMAs could be prevented....


Yep Vsoc auto was pretty high 1.18v for me now running 1.1 manual medium llc showing 1.075v.


----------



## dansi

Yuke said:


> Even with Zen2 CPUs the Auto Voltage settings for VSOC are now drawing 1.175V by default (F31 final). I think people have to start overthinking the 1.125V "limit" 1usmus defined in his calculator...a lot of RMAs could be prevented....


on f31 final, vsoc is only 1.1v after additional offset over 'normal'.

are you sure yours is not too high unintended by bios?


----------



## Yuke

dansi said:


> on f31 final, vsoc is only 1.1v after additional offset over 'normal'.
> 
> are you sure yours is not too high unintended by bios?


Well, i checked after resetting my BIOS...so dunno what to tell you...see answer above you. Seems i am not the only one to have this.

Auto/Auto was 1.175V for me.


----------



## Kha

Any way to double check if this AGESA is really 1.2.0.0 for true ?


----------



## Lepala

Yuke said:


> Well, i checked after resetting my BIOS...so dunno what to tell you...see answer above you. Seems i am not the only one to have this.
> 
> Auto/Auto was 1.175V for me.


Well 1.200V is safe max for 24/7 use i think


----------



## Kha

I get auto vSOC of 1.2 with dram @3866, dunno if it's normal or not, but @1.1 seem to work perfectly.


----------



## Lepala

Is there any news about new amd chipset drivers for b550 and x570? They are really getting old now too. Btw i fixed my whea/ kernel power 41 errors by disabling global c states setting. I think its because old chipset drivers and windows cant hande power management correctly on 5000 series yet.


----------



## Lepala

Kha said:


> I get auto vSOC of 1.2 with dram @3866, dunno if it's normal or not, but I put it now to 1.1 and works perfectly.


I think auto gives vsoc accroding to higher dram xmp profile higher dram mhz means higher vsoc.


----------



## Kha

Ok after some tests, it seems with the new AGESA I can boot at speeds up to 2066 IF (can't boot to 1900, dunno why), but no matter what I get WHEA errors. This is my 1866 100% stable Zen timings screenshot. Any ideas of what settings should I try for higher than 1866 IF ?


----------



## nievz

Jason_Cruze said:


> No whea errors. Perfectly stable I just tightened my RAM timings and saved my profile. Reverted to previous bios because it has some usb and boosting issues.
> 
> Now I want 2100 FCLK.


what voltages did you set for vSOC, CCD, IOD, VDDP? I'm getting whea errors past 1900 and can't boot 2000.


----------



## nievz

LionAlonso said:


> Have not tried yet, right now same settings as before 1,05 VSOC and 950 IOD and 900 CCD and VDDP 1900 FCLK stable.
> No whea or reboots, have to pass TM5 this night.


have you had the change to try higher IF?


----------



## Jason_Cruze

nievz said:


> what voltages did you set for vSOC, CCD, IOD, VDDP? I'm getting whea errors past 1900 and can't boot 2000.


VSOC 1.1 greater than that it will not even post 1933. VSOC LLC Turbo,
VDDG(CCD,IOD) 1050, VDDP 1000.

I did not face any WHEA errors even when using 1967FCLK in F11J/F31K


----------



## nievz

Jason_Cruze said:


> VSOC 1.1 greater than that it will not even post 1933. VSOC LLC Turbo,
> VDDG(CCD,IOD) 1050, VDDP 1000.
> 
> I did not face any WHEA errors even when using 1967FCLK in F11J/F31K


You probably have a better CPU than I do. I get whea errors above 1900 even after using your voltages.


----------



## LionAlonso

Jason_Cruze said:


> VSOC 1.1 greater than that it will not even post 1933. VSOC LLC Turbo,
> VDDG(CCD,IOD) 1050, VDDP 1000.
> 
> I did not face any WHEA errors even when using 1967FCLK in F11J/F31K


Turbo LLC is very very high, the overshoot could be too much and that may be why u dont boot at more vsoc, at medium-high LLC it gives u problems?


----------



## Jason_Cruze

LionAlonso said:


> Turbo LLC is very very high, the overshoot could be too much and that may be why u dont boot at more vsoc, at medium-high LLC it gives u problems?


Probably won't. I usually set both the llc to high. 
Zen timings show only 1.0875 so no problem I guess.


----------



## Jason_Cruze

nievz said:


> You probably have a better CPU than I do. I get whea errors above 1900 even after using your voltages.


The best chip would do 2100 I guess. Let's hope it does in future revisions.


----------



## ghiga_andrei

Hey guys, I'm trying to disable C-states as some of you recommended to test if I can go lower with my CO, but I set the option to Disabled in the BIOS and I cannot see any difference. I still see the cores go to Sleep in Ryzen Master and I've changed the power plan to Balanced, High Performance, it's the same, I see no difference. Tried also cold boot with Shutdown and Power on but still cores to Sleep. Is there something more I have to do ?


----------



## gtz

dansi said:


> any ryzen 3000 users tested with 1.2.0.0?
> I dream of getting just 1900 fclk!


You should have been able to do 1900 on 3000 a long time ago error free. I bought my 3900x a few months after launch and it did it on a Gigabyte X570 pro, then upgraded to a 3950x on a Asus X570i Strix and did 1900. My daughter Ryzen 5 3500 can do 1900. Out of all my ryzen 3000 chips only a 3700X could not do 1900. So maybe yours can't if you have not been able to do in the past. Now the question is can ryzen 3000 hit 2000 since it is the same mem controller according to AMD, is amd artificially limiting ryzen 3000 not to hit 1900+??


----------



## des2k...

gtz said:


> You should have been able to do 1900 on 3000 a long time ago error free. I bought my 3900x a few months after launch and it did it on a Gigabyte X570 pro, then upgraded to a 3950x on a Asus X570i Strix and did 1900. My daughter Ryzen 5 3500 can do 1900. Out of all my ryzen 3000 chips only a 3700X could not do 1900. So maybe yours can't if you have not been able to do in the past. Now the question is can ryzen 3000 hit 2000 since it is the same mem controller according to AMD, is amd artificially limiting ryzen 3000 not to hit 1900+??


I don't think amd is limiting anything, ryzen 3000 still needs IF between cores inside the ccd, where 5000 it's a 8core complex no IF at play there.

There's a few that do 1933/1966 with ryzen 3000. I can do 1913IF with my 3900x but not 24/7 stable.
Running mine around 1905 so I don't get audio issues, crashes.


----------



## HyperC

ghiga_andrei said:


> Hey guys, I'm trying to disable C-states as some of you recommended to test if I can go lower with my CO, but I set the option to Disabled in the BIOS and I cannot see any difference. I still see the cores go to Sleep in Ryzen Master and I've changed the power plan to Balanced, High Performance, it's the same, I see no difference. Tried also cold boot with Shutdown and Power on but still cores to Sleep. Is there something more I have to do ?


First off the cores will always sleep until they need to be used so don't worry about that if they still sleep running a benchmark then worry, secondly there are like a thousand different ways to figure out the curve.. I would start with pbo settings then move onto boost mhz then change the curve


----------



## tojoski

I don't own one yet but seriously considering either an Aorus Pro Wifi (would prefer the non-wifi but it's not available) or the Aorus Ultra for my recently (luckily) acquired 5900x.

Might I ask here the consensus on the current stability of these boards and the issue's I have read about such as USB issues and Wifi + ERP issues?

From reading reviews it seems long POST was also a common issue at one time.


----------



## pal

Kha said:


> I get auto vSOC of 1.2 with dram @3866, dunno if it's normal or not, but @1.1 seem to work perfectly.


my vsoc auto is 1.1V @3600 dram on PRo


----------



## Kha

I don't get why I can boot till 2066 (with WHEAs) but I can't at 1900... Tried a ton of different settings, nothing.


----------



## HyperC

tojoski said:


> I don't own one yet but seriously considering either an Aorus Pro Wifi (would prefer the non-wifi but it's not available) or the Aorus Ultra for my recently (luckily) acquired 5900x.
> 
> Might I ask here the consensus on the current stability of these boards and the issue's I have read about such as USB issues and Wifi + ERP issues?
> 
> From reading reviews it seems long POST was also a common issue at one time.


Stable yes but that depends on which bios and how far you want to push your cpu, I can't speak on the wifi I removed it and the usb issues think was an issue depended on the bios version in my case, not sure about the post issue are you talking about problem having to pull the battery out?


----------



## Dyngsur

Kinda strange with the 5900x that some gets whea errors over 1900 and some not.
Must be the 2 CCD's thats the lottery with the IF clock...

Still wounder if not a single CCD from 5000 series (5600x or 5800x) would be better for OC ram etc. I guess most of guys are gamers and benchmarkers and tbh I think a single CCD would be better for OC etc and gaming  but i might be wrong. They have lower latency atleast... Still waiting for a new 5900x cpu to get in stock so I can change the one I have or change it to a single CCD one. 

But I dunno yet...For pure gaming there arent big difference between the cpus so.


----------



## scanz

Dyngsur said:


> Kinda strange with the 5900x that some gets whea errors over 1900 and some not.
> Must be the 2 CCD's thats the lottery with the IF clock...
> 
> Still wounder if not a single CCD from 5000 series (5600x or 5800x) would be better for OC ram etc. I guess most of guys are gamers and benchmarkers and tbh I think a single CCD would be better for OC etc and gaming  but i might be wrong. They have lower latency atleast... Still waiting for a new 5900x cpu to get in stock so I can change the one I have or change it to a single CCD one.
> 
> But I dunno yet...For pure gaming there arent big difference between the cpus so.


You could be on to something, lots of people getting great performance levels out of the 5800x for example. However, AMD themselves do advertise the 5900x as "the world's best gaming processor" so there must be some backing to that. Perhaps just needs more people to understand how to get the best out of PBO and other tweaks to get the best out of the 5900x.


----------



## des2k...

.


----------



## tojoski

HyperC said:


> Stable yes but that depends on which bios and how far you want to push your cpu, I can't speak on the wifi I removed it and the usb issues think was an issue depended on the bios version in my case, not sure about the post issue are you talking about problem having to pull the battery out?


You physically removed the wifi?

Yes, although from what I can tell the issue with having to pull the battery out is limited to the Aorus Master. There are some reviews of Gigabyte x570 boards that suggest long (20+ second) post times as well.

I have the Pro Wifi in my cart ready to pull the trigger but basically just looking for what the current state is in terms of board rev and bios.


----------



## Dyngsur

scanz said:


> You could be on to something, lots of people getting great performance levels out of the 5800x for example. However, AMD themselves do advertise the 5900x as "the world's best gaming processor" so there must be some backing to that. Perhaps just needs more people to understand how to get the best out of PBO and other tweaks to get the best out of the 5900x.


Still think its a good CPU, but I guess 1 CCD will be more effective with memory OC, both cause of the IF and latency. But I might be wrong, in games its like no difference between the 5600x, 5800x and 5900x.

Most games are based on consoles and consoles uses 8 cores but I dunno! Was more or less thinking out loud


----------



## Dyngsur

des2k... said:


> .


?


----------



## Jason_Cruze

Dyngsur said:


> Still think its a good CPU, but I guess 1 CCD will be more effective with memory OC, both cause of the IF and latency. But I might be wrong, in games its like no difference between the 5600x, 5800x and 5900x.
> 
> Most games are based on consoles and consoles uses 8 cores but I dunno! Was more or less thinking out loud


The difference is mostly compensated by the boost clocks the higher end chips can hold. Even with this advantage there isn't a significant difference in games unless the game demands more than 12 or 16 threads to work properly.

Usually I think the most binned chips will be made higher end processors which will eventually have a high probability of higher IF clock and better boost behavior but still it all depends on lottery.

The disadvantage of 1CCD is that heat and power is concentrated over the single chiplet so dispersing it becomes tedious, that is the reason 5800x is the hottest of the bunch.


----------



## Dyngsur

Jason_Cruze said:


> The difference is mostly compensated by the boost clocks the higher end chips can hold. Even with this advantage there isn't a significant difference in games unless the game demands more than 12 or 16 threads to work properly.
> 
> Usually I think the most binned chips will be made higher end processors which will eventually have a high probability of higher IF clock and better boost behavior but still it all depends on lottery.
> 
> The disadvantage of 1CCD is that heat and power is concentrated over the single chiplet so dispersing it becomes tedious, that is the reason 5800x is the hottest of the bunch.


Yeah but 2 CCD, shouldnt they get hotter than 1 cingle CCD? 

5600x have 6 Cores on 1 CCD and 5800x got 8 cores on 1 CCD. But the 5900x have 2 CCD's on 1 cpu, shouldnt the 5900x be the hottest of the 3? 

I mean 2 CCD's over 1 cpus theoretically should be warmer cause of 12 cores total over the cpu compared to 6 or 8 cores. Or am I thinking wrong now?


----------



## nievz

Dyngsur said:


> Kinda strange with the 5900x that some gets whea errors over 1900 and some not.
> Must be the 2 CCD's thats the lottery with the IF clock...
> 
> Still wounder if not a single CCD from 5000 series (5600x or 5800x) would be better for OC ram etc. I guess most of guys are gamers and benchmarkers and tbh I think a single CCD would be better for OC etc and gaming  but i might be wrong. They have lower latency atleast... Still waiting for a new 5900x cpu to get in stock so I can change the one I have or change it to a single CCD one.
> 
> But I dunno yet...For pure gaming there arent big difference between the cpus so.


I have a 5800x and i can't get past 1900 without whea errors. Black screen on 2000IF.


----------



## Dyngsur

nievz said:


> I have a 5800x and i can't get past 1900 without whea errors. Black screen on 2000IF.


Hmm okey, sounds strange in theory it should be easier with 1 single ccd but the cpus are indeed acting strange!


----------



## HyperC

tojoski said:


> You physically removed the wifi?
> 
> Yes, although from what I can tell the issue with having to pull the battery out is limited to the Aorus Master. There are some reviews of Gigabyte x570 boards that suggest long (20+ second) post times as well.
> 
> I have the Pro Wifi in my cart ready to pull the trigger but basically just looking for what the current state is in terms of board rev and bios.


 buy it, and yes unscrew the wifi card from my motherboard and throw it in the box 


Dyngsur said:


> Yeah but 2 CCD, shouldnt they get hotter than 1 cingle CCD?
> 
> 5600x have 6 Cores on 1 CCD and 5800x got 8 cores on 1 CCD. But the 5900x have 2 CCD's on 1 cpu, shouldnt the 5900x be the hottest of the 3?
> 
> I mean 2 CCD's over 1 cpus theoretically should be warmer cause of 12 cores total over the cpu compared to 6 or 8 cores. Or am I thinking wrong now?


 LOL just disable the ccd in bios and check the temps, I mean you aren't gaining much either way unless you game @1080p, and the whole FCLK thing 1900 is good depends on how big of an EPEN you need it's that or buy a binned cpu.. My 5900x does 5124-5187 if I remember correctly in CS:S loading 4 cores..


----------



## Kha

Dyngsur said:


> Yeah but 2 CCD, shouldnt they get hotter than 1 cingle CCD?
> 
> 5600x have 6 Cores on 1 CCD and 5800x got 8 cores on 1 CCD. But the 5900x have 2 CCD's on 1 cpu, shouldnt the 5900x be the hottest of the 3?


No, because 5800x has same 105W TDP as the 5900x and 5950x, difference being the 5800x needs/is designed to consume this whole deal of power for just 1 ccd of 8 active cores, while 5900x/5950x use it for 2 ccds 12 and 16 active cores.

TLDR version: 5800x has a stronger hot spot, while the bigger brothers have it more spread. Or at least this is what others who know more than I do are saying.


----------



## Dyngsur

HyperC said:


> buy it, and yes unscrew the wifi card from my motherboard and throw it in the box
> LOL just disable the ccd in bios and check the temps, I mean you aren't gaining much either way unless you game @1080p, and the whole FCLK thing 1900 is good depends on how big of an EPEN you need it's that or buy a binned cpu.. My 5900x does 5124-5187 if I remember correctly in CS:S loading 4 cores..


Hmm okey, well 1900FCLK minmum is what I need, prefer 2000, dunno what you prefer. About the CCDs I can try and disable them and see the difference. 
Just feels kinda strange that 1 CCD should be warmer than 2 CCD's @full load.

1CCD of 5900X should be compared to 5600X and I havent seen 1 single 5600X go as hot as 5900X and I can asure you that you get better memory latency with a 5600X vs 5900X.

Thats why I was asking if I am thinking wrong or not, 5800X on the other hand has 8 Cores on 1 CCD.


----------



## Dyngsur

Kha said:


> No, because 5800x has same 105W TDP as the 5900x and 5950x, difference being the 5800x needs/is designed to consume this whole deal of power for just 1 ccd of 8 active cores, while 5900x/5950x use it for 2 ccds 12 and 16 active cores.
> 
> TLDR version: 5800x has a stronger hot spot, while the bigger brothers have it more spread. Or at least this is what others who know more than I do are saying.


Yeah I guess its right with the 5800x that has 2 more cores over 1 CCD than 5900X, so yes that must be true, but a 5600X on the other hand must go colder atleast.


----------



## wings05

Hello, maybe someone here can help me?
I have x570 Aorus Pro and Ryzen 3700x. I now have 32GB of Corsair Vengeance LPX 3600 MHz 2x16 GB sticks.
CMK32GX4M2Z3600C18

I can not get the XMP working fully. When XMP is enabled the pc becomes unstable. I can get to windows but it will crash and restart when under stress.

What I have tried together or individually.
Bios F30 -> F31 and Reset optimum defaults in bios.
Set XMP on, profile1. There is no profile2.
Set Dram voltage manually to 1.35V or 1.40V
Set SoC voltage manually to 1.1V
Set XMP high frequency support to Auto and lvl3.

no help.

Also I tried to lower ram multiplier 36->34. This made system stable I think. Only addition was 1.35V manually on dram voltage. Everything else on auto. Then step by step increased towards 36 but I can not get there. I get one step away and it remains stable but if I put 36 it will become unstable again.

Edit: Everything on auto except multiplier 35.33 and it is fine. But 36.00 and it will crash. Also XMP off it is fine.


Is it possible to get full 3600 MHz stable or do I have bad RAM or just bad luck?
Memtest86 from usb does not find anything.

Should I use Dram Calculator? PCB version is a bit mystery to me. I think I have B0 and Micron E-die when looking from Thaipoon.

Anyone? Thanks!!


----------



## ManniX-ITA

wings05 said:


> Hello, maybe someone here can help me?
> I have x570 Aorus Pro and Ryzen 3700x. I now have 32GB of Corsair Vengeance LPX 3600 MHz 2x16 GB sticks.
> CMK32GX4M2Z3600C18
> 
> I can not get the XMP working fully. When XMP is enabled the pc becomes unstable. I can get to windows but it will crash and restart when under stress.
> 
> What I have tried together or individually.
> Bios F30 -> F31 and Reset optimum defaults in bios.
> Set XMP on, profile1. There is no profile2.
> Set Dram voltage manually to 1.35V or 1.40V
> Set SoC voltage manually to 1.1V
> Set XMP high frequency support to Auto and lvl3.
> 
> no help.
> 
> Also I tried to lower ram multiplier 36->34. This made system stable I think. Only addition was 1.35V manually on dram voltage. Everything else on auto. Then step by step increased towards 36 but I can not get there. I get one step away and it remains stable but if I put 36 it will become unstable again.
> 
> Is it possible to get full 3600 MHz stable or do I have bad RAM or just bad luck?
> Memtest86 from usb does not find anything.
> 
> Should I use Dram Calculator? PCB version is a bit mystery to me. I think I have B0 and Micron E-die when looking from Thaipoon.
> 
> Anyone? Thanks!!


Would be better if you test with TM5:






TM5.zip







drive.google.com





And then report back if/which error you get.

Also post a ZenTimings screenshot.
Could be the voltages or the memory bus settings are wrong.


----------



## dimenus88

Can someone explain to me how EDC fits in? Is 215 really the hard limit? Should I run a lower limit instead? Does that affect single core boost?

Is there an ideal ratio?

With an Arctic LFII 360mm on stock fans, I found my sweet spot to be about 195/145/180 for a 5950x. This would eventually hit 90c, but only under thermal testing scenarios, not any regular workloads. I've since upgraded to NF-A12x25s which seems to have given me a bit more headroom. I now seem to hit steady state with mobo limits before 90c. Just curious what everyone else is running into. Also, are my temps typical of a 360mm aio? I think I ran into an issue with counterfeit Kryonaut so I'm running MX4 paste. Temps seem good otherwise, just not sure if I should be able to push it harder still.

Edit: temps when gaming seem very normal, eg mid 60s when playing CP2077 on 4k.

Thanks


----------



## Madudzik

wings05 said:


> Hello, maybe someone here can help me?
> I have x570 Aorus Pro and Ryzen 3700x. I now have 32GB of Corsair Vengeance LPX 3600 MHz 2x16 GB sticks.
> CMK32GX4M2Z3600C18
> 
> I can not get the XMP working fully. When XMP is enabled the pc becomes unstable. I can get to windows but it will crash and restart when under stress.
> 
> What I have tried together or individually.
> Bios F30 -> F31 and Reset optimum defaults in bios.
> Set XMP on, profile1. There is no profile2.
> Set Dram voltage manually to 1.35V or 1.40V
> Set SoC voltage manually to 1.1V
> Set XMP high frequency support to Auto and lvl3.
> 
> no help.
> 
> Also I tried to lower ram multiplier 36->34. This made system stable I think. Only addition was 1.35V manually on dram voltage. Everything else on auto. Then step by step increased towards 36 but I can not get there. I get one step away and it remains stable but if I put 36 it will become unstable again.
> 
> Edit: Everything on auto except multiplier 35.33 and it is fine. But 36.00 and it will crash. Also XMP off it is fine.
> 
> 
> Is it possible to get full 3600 MHz stable or do I have bad RAM or just bad luck?
> Memtest86 from usb does not find anything.
> 
> Should I use Dram Calculator? PCB version is a bit mystery to me. I think I have B0 and Micron E-die when looking from Thaipoon.
> 
> Anyone? Thanks!!


Reset bios to default settings. Disable XMP, start with 3600 freq for memory, set Mclk, Uclk, IF to 1:1:1, all timings at default, Gear Down enabled, eveything else on default. That is gonna be your starting point. Use ZenTiming 1.2.2 and post screen shot. If stable start lowering your timings, one a the time, then restart and test. Good luck


----------



## Lepala

wings05 said:


> Hello, maybe someone here can help me?
> I have x570 Aorus Pro and Ryzen 3700x. I now have 32GB of Corsair Vengeance LPX 3600 MHz 2x16 GB sticks.
> CMK32GX4M2Z3600C18
> 
> I can not get the XMP working fully. When XMP is enabled the pc becomes unstable. I can get to windows but it will crash and restart when under stress.
> 
> What I have tried together or individually.
> Bios F30 -> F31 and Reset optimum defaults in bios.
> Set XMP on, profile1. There is no profile2.
> Set Dram voltage manually to 1.35V or 1.40V
> Set SoC voltage manually to 1.1V
> Set XMP high frequency support to Auto and lvl3.
> 
> no help.
> 
> Also I tried to lower ram multiplier 36->34. This made system stable I think. Only addition was 1.35V manually on dram voltage. Everything else on auto. Then step by step increased towards 36 but I can not get there. I get one step away and it remains stable but if I put 36 it will become unstable again.
> 
> Edit: Everything on auto except multiplier 35.33 and it is fine. But 36.00 and it will crash. Also XMP off it is fine.
> 
> 
> Is it possible to get full 3600 MHz stable or do I have bad RAM or just bad luck?
> Memtest86 from usb does not find anything.
> 
> Should I use Dram Calculator? PCB version is a bit mystery to me. I think I have B0 and Micron E-die when looking from Thaipoon.
> 
> Anyone? Thanks!!


Make vddp 1050, vddg iod and ccd 1050 on bios too with soc 1.1. Gives max stability


----------



## lum-x

Since i moved away from bios 30 i am struggling to make my memory kit run at CL16 using Ryzen Dram calculator so I decided to ask for some help in the forum. I believe I am missing something in here to make my kit stable.
My kit is, I would say a cheap one:








and my current setup is (included DRAM calculator as is was my baseline):


----------



## Lepala

lum-x said:


> Since i moved away from bios 30 i am struggling to make my memory kit run at CL16 using Ryzen Dram calculator so I decided to ask for some help in the forum. I believe I am missing something in here to make my kit stable.
> My kit is, I would say a cheap one:
> View attachment 2474687
> 
> 
> and my current setup is (included DRAM calculator as is was my baseline):
> 
> View attachment 2474686


Make your vddp voltage manual to 950-1050 range and maybe try 1.5voltage on ram too since you nanya kit that will take 1.5 too its cheapest one i think hard to make stable.


----------



## lum-x

Lepala said:


> Make your vddp voltage manual to 950-1050 range and maybe try 1.5voltage on ram too since you nanya kit that will take 1.5 too its cheapest one i think hard to make stable.


Increasing volgages is making everything super unstable. If ram voltage goes above 1.46 it starts giving me BSOD. Still its a 100 euro memory kit cant expect much more from it, but on the other side would like to see what can I get from them.


----------



## Lepala

Here is my stock voltages on f32a bios working stable. I had to enable pbo advanced and manually set all three power limits all to 666 to work without errors.


----------



## HyperC

lum-x said:


> Since i moved away from bios 30 i am struggling to make my memory kit run at CL16 using Ryzen Dram calculator so I decided to ask for some help in the forum. I believe I am missing something in here to make my kit stable.
> My kit is, I would say a cheap one:
> View attachment 2474687
> 
> 
> and my current setup is (included DRAM calculator as is was my baseline):
> 
> View attachment 2474686


Maybe I am not fully awake ATM, but you are using B-die timings?


----------



## SacraficeMyGoat

kairi_zeroblade said:


> You can safely turn it on, though NVIDIA has yet to release drivers that has full support for resizable BAR for their GPU's..currently, turning this on with NVIDIA cards does nothing (yet)..NVIDIA did say on its CES 2021 Keynote that the support should be coming early March this year..


Gotcha, thanks. So no point in turning it on until they release drivers that support it, correct?


----------



## kairi_zeroblade

SacraficeMyGoat said:


> Gotcha, thanks. So no point in turning it on until they release drivers that support it, correct?


yes..either ON or OFF does nothing (currently) no effect or impact on gaming or whatever you do..


----------



## Kha

Any tip for making 1900 IF work ? I can boot at 1866 and even 2000 or 2066, but not 1900


----------



## Jason_Cruze

Kha said:


> Any tip for making 1900 IF work ? I can boot at 1866 and even 2000 or 2066, but not 1900


I think 1900 can be achieved easily on 5000 series processors isn't it. I think most of the 1.1.0.0D bios allows 1900 FCLK and just has a hard lock after it.


----------



## Streetdragon

this. And there is a "hole" after 1900. 1933 wont work, but 2000 could. That is strange^^


----------



## ManniX-ITA

I have updated my power profiles if you are interested:









Ryzen Custom Power Plans for Windows 10/11 (Snappy...


CPUDoc now features a custom dynamic power plan with ultra low power in standby: https://github.com/mann1x/CPUDoc/releases/latest These are the custom power plans I've made for my 5950x. I have tested them as well on a 3800X and 5600G (not very thoroughly). They should not interfere with PBO...




www.overclock.net


----------



## lum-x

HyperC said:


> Maybe I am not fully awake ATM, but you are using B-die timings?


Yes that is my baseline, at least those worked with bios 30.


----------



## Latte

ManniX-ITA said:


> I have updated my power profiles if you are interested:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ryzen Custom Power Plans for Windows 10/11 (Snappy...
> 
> 
> CPUDoc now features a custom dynamic power plan with ultra low power in standby: https://github.com/mann1x/CPUDoc/releases/latest These are the custom power plans I've made for my 5950x. I have tested them as well on a 3800X and 5600G (not very thoroughly). They should not interfere with PBO...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.overclock.net


Much appreciated!
I used your BalancedLowPower1 for a while. What changed with v2?

Best Regards!


----------



## ManniX-ITA

Latte said:


> Much appreciated!
> I used your BalancedLowPower1 for a while. What changed with v2?
> 
> Best Regards!


Some adjustments about the processor throttle increase and decrease thresholds, more reactive.
Also a change in the boost policy and some other settings according to the EPYC server tuning recommendations to enable CPPC2.


----------



## Latte

ManniX-ITA said:


> Some adjustments about the processor throttle increase and decrease thresholds, more reactive.
> Also a change in the boost policy and some other settings according to the EPYC server tuning recommendations to enable CPPC2.


Ah, nice to know xD

Without touching your plan my min. state is 3675 MHz. I guess it is because of the 100% min power state. 3600 MHz with 5%. It feals like the good old Ryzen Balanced Power Plan ;-)


----------



## ManniX-ITA

Latte said:


> Ah, nice to know xD
> 
> Without touching your plan my min. state is 3675 MHz. I guess it is because of the 100% min power state. 3600 MHz with 5%. It feals like the good old Ryzen Balanced Power Plan ;-)


You can get a small bump in memory benchmark with a low min state. You can see it with Sandra MC efficiency bench.
But there's no absolute value, you need to find the right spot which is usually between 2 and 10%.

Problem is below 100% min state the AMD power management will be disabled and Windows scheduler will handle it.
At least on my 5950x it doesn't change almost anything but in some configurations it could cause issues.
That's why now by default I've set it at 100%, up to anyone to test different values.

Sometimes letting the AMD stuff handling low power states is even worse, triggering reboots in idle.
But that's a specific issue and must be investigated case by case; by default is best to run at 100% and hope it works.
Otherwise it could affect the max boost clock, even if I couldn't reproduce it on mine.


----------



## Nicked_Wicked

Any news on a AGESA 1.1.9.0 BIOS, GB is taking their sweet time.


----------



## Latte

ManniX-ITA said:


> You can get a small bump in memory benchmark with a low min state. You can see it with Sandra MC efficiency bench.
> But there's no absolute value, you need to find the right spot which is usually between 2 and 10%.
> 
> Problem is below 100% min state the AMD power management will be disabled and Windows scheduler will handle it.
> At least on my 5950x it doesn't change almost anything but in some configurations it could cause issues.
> That's why now by default I've set it at 100%, up to anyone to test different values.
> 
> Sometimes letting the AMD stuff handling low power states is even worse, triggering reboots in idle.
> But that's a specific issue and must be investigated case by case; by default is best to run at 100% and hope it works.
> Otherwise it could affect the max boost clock, even if I couldn't reproduce it on mine.


Thanks for clarification!

But is it good to run CPU Core Voltage (SVI2 TFN) also in idle almost the whole time at >= 1.450 V?


----------



## MikeS3000

Nicked_Wicked said:


> Any news on a AGESA 1.1.9.0 BIOS, GB is taking their sweet time.


Is Gigabyte the last major MB manufacturer to release a 1.1.9.0 BIOS for their x570 boards?


----------



## ManniX-ITA

Latte said:


> Thanks for clarification!
> 
> But is it good to run CPU Core Voltage (SVI2 TFN) also in idle almost at >= 1.450 V?


How would you do that?



MikeS3000 said:


> Is Gigabyte the last major MB manufacturer to release a 1.1.9.0 BIOS for their x570 boards?


MSI as well didn't release it, still beta.


----------



## kenny0048

wings05 said:


> Hello, maybe someone here can help me?
> I have x570 Aorus Pro and Ryzen 3700x. I now have 32GB of Corsair Vengeance LPX 3600 MHz 2x16 GB sticks.
> CMK32GX4M2Z3600C18
> 
> I can not get the XMP working fully. When XMP is enabled the pc becomes unstable. I can get to windows but it will crash and restart when under stress.
> 
> What I have tried together or individually.
> Bios F30 -> F31 and Reset optimum defaults in bios.
> Set XMP on, profile1. There is no profile2.
> Set Dram voltage manually to 1.35V or 1.40V
> Set SoC voltage manually to 1.1V
> Set XMP high frequency support to Auto and lvl3.
> 
> no help.
> 
> Also I tried to lower ram multiplier 36->34. This made system stable I think. Only addition was 1.35V manually on dram voltage. Everything else on auto. Then step by step increased towards 36 but I can not get there. I get one step away and it remains stable but if I put 36 it will become unstable again.
> 
> Edit: Everything on auto except multiplier 35.33 and it is fine. But 36.00 and it will crash. Also XMP off it is fine.
> 
> 
> Is it possible to get full 3600 MHz stable or do I have bad RAM or just bad luck?
> Memtest86 from usb does not find anything.
> 
> Should I use Dram Calculator? PCB version is a bit mystery to me. I think I have B0 and Micron E-die when looking from Thaipoon.
> 
> Anyone? Thanks!!


Micron E-die requires proper configuration of CmdDrv.
Try this first.

CLDO VDDP 860mV (DDR4 PHY Voltage)
CLDO VDDG 1000mV (50mV or more lower than SOC voltage *LDO spec Limit)
vSOC 1.1v
vDIMM 1.38v
ProcODT 53ohm

ClkDrvStr 60ohm (Dual rank=60ohm, Single rank=120ohm)
AddrCmdDrvStr 20ohm
CsOdtDrvStr 20ohm
CkeDrvStr 30ohm

AddrCmdSetup 60
CsOdtSetup 60
CkeSetup 60


----------



## Latte

ManniX-ITA said:


> How would you do that?


This happens, when i activate your v2 balanced power plan. That is why I ask.


----------



## MikeS3000

MSI as well didn't release it, still beta.
[/QUOTE]

Right, but we don't even have a beta.


----------



## Kha

And F31 / F11 removed from Gigabyte site. Wonder why.


----------



## ManniX-ITA

Latte said:


> This happens, when i activate your v2 balanced power plan. That is why I ask.


That's weird!
Do you have Global C-States enabled?
The min processor state is at 100%?



MikeS3000 said:


> MSI as well didn't release it, still beta.
> 
> Right, but we don't even have a beta.


My bad thought they released a beta also for 1.1.9.0...
Anyway the 1.1.9.0 for the Unify-X is not better than the 1.2.0.0.
We need something final at this point...


----------



## Latte

ManniX-ITA said:


> That's weird!
> Do you have Global C-States enabled?
> The min processor state is at 100%?


Yes!


----------



## Exou

There is new BIOS! What I have seen, gigabyte removes old bios before launching a new one(and it can take some days before it appears to gigabyte site), at least it was with beta bios.



https://download.gigabyte.com/FileList/BIOS/mb_bios_x570-aorus-master_f32.zip



I just edited download link so i could download new bios, but there is no changelog, so I don't know what is changed. I will try that bios and I can check AGESA version later.


----------



## Exou

No new AGESA


----------



## TaunyTiger

Exou said:


> No new AGESA
> 
> View attachment 2474862


Tried any FCLK? I can't run above 1867mhz on F31, or i can't run 1900mhz. My old AMD 3600 did 1900mhz with the same memory, and i did get 2000mhz on F31L, but lots of whea errors.


----------



## Exou

TaunyTiger said:


> Tried any FCLK? I can't run above 1867mhz on F31, or i can't run 1900mhz. My old AMD 3600 did 1900mhz with the same memory, and i did get 2000mhz on F31L, but lots of whea errors.


No, not today. My project tomorrow is to get my watercooling finally ready, and then I will try some overclocking.


----------



## TaunyTiger

Exou said:


> No, not today. My project tomorrow is to get my watercooling finally ready, and then I will try some overclocking.


Good luck! 



http://imgur.com/GIvWnDy




http://imgur.com/cYoh8lR


----------



## ManniX-ITA

Latte said:


> Yes!


Can you check what happens if min state is set at 1%?

This profile is quite reactive so if there's load on one CCD the vCore and frequency will spin up quickly.
But once there's no load it should go down to below 1.0V and the clocks around 2200 MHz.
Can you post a screenshot like this, let HWInfo run for a while:


----------



## Nicked_Wicked

I guess there's another BIOS underway but I seriously hope it isn't still 1.1.0.0 D, this whole AGESA affair is a mess right now.


----------



## LionAlonso

Nicked_Wicked said:


> I guess there's another BIOS underway but I seriously hope it isn't still 1.1.0.0 D, this whole AGESA affair is a mess right now.


Ask @stasio his last words regarding these “Agesa 1.1.9.0 shortly “””compiling”””” 
Seems GB compiles with an 8085...


----------



## Jason_Cruze

New BIOS. No new AGESA, maybe GB will skip 1.1.9.0 altogether and get on with 1.2.0.0


----------



## Taye

The release notes for F32 on the Aorus Master look pretty similar to those of F31.


----------



## Omnipius

I just tried F32. It installed, booted, and benched just fine. So are started seeing if any additional performance could be had. That's where things went wrong.

I was jumping back and forth between bios and windows looking to tune my undervolt curve. Suddenly, on an innocuous reboot from my known stable state the system hung, fell over a few times and then came back with the bios completely wiped back to factory settings. After this, my RAM would not work at any speed above 2133 when it was running 3733 with 1866 FCLK just fine before. 

When I looked at the timings, I noticed that at 2133 the secondary and tertiary timings set by F32 were a good bit tighter than those set by F31. However, that more aggressive training seems to be problematic at high speed. 

Luckily, I backed up my F31 bios and was able to revert for now. I'll load F32 into the 2nd bios slot and run some experiments with different RAM kits.


----------



## ishanjain

I just moved to F32 and it's taking much longer to post/boot up. 
It has went from 15 seconds boot up time to 38 seconds. It takes a lot more time to even show the aorus logo. :/ 
This is on a 5900x/3080/970 evo plus machine.


----------



## ManniX-ITA

Latte said:


> Yes!


I checked both plans for the vCore; are you using the Balanced or the Ultimate?
Because the Ultimate will stay most of the time at high vCore, it goes down very rarely.

In the meantime I'm working on new versions of both.


----------



## Kha

@stasio 

F12 - 1900 IF is still locked for B550 Master.


----------



## ghiga_andrei

So I've my system with some very small CO settings and only +50MHz on PBO and I have not had a restart in 10 days, and today in a matter of 3 hours I've had 2 restarts. Nothing has changed in the last 10 days, same temperature in the room, same everything even same programs open (Chrome and Word). So you can test the system for 10 days and think it's stable but then on the 11th this happens.


----------



## LionAlonso

ghiga_andrei said:


> So I've my system with some very small CO settings and only +50MHz on PBO and I have not had a restart in 10 days, and today in a matter of 3 hours I've had 2 restarts. Nothing has changed in the last 10 days, same temperature in the room, same everything even same programs open (Chrome and Word). So you can test the system for 10 days and think it's stable but then on the 11th this happens.


But caused by the proccesor 100% 
You have the event? Is Whea?


----------



## Latte

ManniX-ITA said:


> I checked both plans for the vCore; are you using the Balanced or the Ultimate?
> Because the Ultimate will stay most of the time at high vCore, it goes down very rarely.
> 
> In the meantime I'm working on new versions of both.


I am using the balanced one. I am working, so I can upload an hwinfo image later on, if needed?


----------



## ghiga_andrei

LionAlonso said:


> But caused by the proccesor 100%
> You have the event? Is Whea?


No, they were restarts, no blue screen. Right now I've loaded the BIOS defaults and just enabled XMP and see if I can go for 11 days like this.


----------



## Yuke

damn....still 1.1.1.0...gonna skip this even tho i need improvements to USB ports for USB-soundcard stability fix....


----------



## ManniX-ITA

Latte said:


> I am using the balanced one. I am working, so I can upload an hwinfo image later on, if needed?


Sure, is the power slider in the middle or set to max?


----------



## Latte

ManniX-ITA said:


> Sure, is the power slider in the middle or set to max?


The power slider is in the middle, by default.


----------



## stasio

Kha said:


> @stasio
> 
> F12 - 1900 IF is still locked for B550 Master.


I have nothing with this, sorry.


----------



## Kha

ghiga_andrei said:


> So I've my system with some very small CO settings and only +50MHz on PBO and I have not had a restart in 10 days, and today in a matter of 3 hours I've had 2 restarts. Nothing has changed in the last 10 days, same temperature in the room, same everything even same programs open (Chrome and Word). So you can test the system for 10 days and think it's stable but then on the 11th this happens.


Sad to hear that. Gave you a pm, maybe I can be of help.


----------



## Latte

ManniX-ITA said:


> Can you check what happens if min state is set at 1%?
> 
> This profile is quite reactive so if there's load on one CCD the vCore and frequency will spin up quickly.
> But once there's no load it should go down to below 1.0V and the clocks around 2200 MHz.
> Can you post a screenshot like this, let HWInfo run for a while:


Of course here it is:









Bench started 5 minutes after boot to be in full idle for 30 minutes.


----------



## tsh9993

hi guys,

does anyone have the bitspower or EK monoblock for this motherboard? Is it worth the money?


----------



## dimenus88

I'm getting a single WHEA 19 - Bus / Interconnect error when running 1900 FCLK and testing in OCCT. Doesn't matter if I run it for 3 mins or 10 minutes, it's only one error and it happens in the first minute. Any advice here? Reset RAM timings and test?

BIOS: F32A
RAM: CJR @ 1.42v / 16-20-24-38

Edit: this does not happen with the XMP profile / 1800 fclk.


----------



## mityfang

Wanted to post on here to see how others are getting 1900 or higher IF. I can't seem to boot past 1866 FCLK no matter what I try. I locked FCLK to 1866 and OC'd RAM past 4000 so it's not my ram sticks. I've used a Asus TUF X570, Aorus Master X570 1.0, and my current board an Aorus Master X570 1.2 and all of them are stuck at 1866 fclk. I have also used a 5800x and my current 5950x and both couldn't go past 1866 fclk. Here's a picture of my timings. Am I really just super unlucky with two zen 3 CPU's that had bad memory controllers and can't push their IF past 1866? 

5950x
X570 Aorus Master 1.2 (F32a bios)
Trident Z Neo 3600/16-16-16-36 Samsung B Die
DRAM Voltage 1.5v, SOC 1.1v, VDDG (IOD+CCD) 1.05v


----------



## TaunyTiger

tsh9993 said:


> hi guys,
> 
> does anyone have the bitspower or EK monoblock for this motherboard? Is it worth the money?


I got the EK monoblock for Master. In page 731 is a picture.
Good looking block, and never seen vrm temps past 48c. Idle @32c.


----------



## HyperC

Hmm , that F32 seems to be the same file size as the F32a probably not worth testing

@ mityfang have you tried 1.15 soc? maybe remove 2 dimms see if either help


----------



## ryouiki

HyperC said:


> Hmm , that F32 seems to be the same file size as the F32a probably not worth testing


All the BIOS file size are identical regardless of revision (16,777,216 bytes).

As for F32 (Final on Gigabyte Website), no noticeable difference between F31. Adding VDDG IOD to "Favorites" menu is still broken like in F31, performance is roughly the same, though hard to get 100% accurate test because water temp is 3C higher today then last time I recorded results.


----------



## EniGma1987

tsh9993 said:


> hi guys,
> 
> does anyone have the bitspower or EK monoblock for this motherboard? Is it worth the money?


I have a block on CPU, not VRM stuff. But even letting the CPU with PBO get up to 5GHz on cores the VRM does not get hot.


----------



## mityfang

HyperC said:


> Hmm , that F32 seems to be the same file size as the F32a probably not worth testing
> 
> @ mityfang have you tried 1.15 soc? maybe remove 2 dimms see if either help


I've tried 1.15 SOC and 1.17 SOC while changing my VDDG up as well. It just seems odd that after changing out motherboards, changing different CPU's, and multiple bios updates that I'm stuck at the exact same 1866 IF. I keep seeing others easily get 1900 and even 2000 so I'm not sure if it's my hardware or my settings. I'm tempted to go buy a 5600x to test with, maybe I'm just unlucky with getting two not as good CPU's.


----------



## TaunyTiger

mityfang said:


> I've tried 1.15 SOC and 1.17 SOC while changing my VDDG up as well. It just seems odd that after changing out motherboards, changing different CPU's, and multiple bios updates that I'm stuck at the exact same 1866 IF. I keep seeing others easily get 1900 and even 2000 so I'm not sure if it's my hardware or my settings. I'm tempted to go buy a 5600x to test with, maybe I'm just unlucky with getting two not as good CPU's.


I got the same problem, 1867mhz stable, not 1900mhz. F31L i was able to go for 2000mhz, but with lots of whea errors in hwinfo64. Never a reboot tho.
Now on F31 im running 1867/3733mhz CL14. F31L gave me 4000mhz CL16.

But i must say, the benchmarks is getting lower score with higher memory speed. Cinebench R20 for example, i get the best performence from 3600mhz memory.


----------



## mityfang

TaunyTiger said:


> I got the same problem, 1867mhz stable, not 1900mhz. F31L i was able to go for 2000mhz, but with lots of whea errors in hwinfo64. Never a reboot tho.
> Now on F31 im running 1867/3733mhz CL14. F31L gave me 4000mhz CL16.
> 
> But i must say, the benchmarks is getting lower score with higher memory speed. Cinebench R20 for example, i get the best performence from 3600mhz memory.


Maybe I'll try F31L. When I manually set FCLK to 1866 and increased RAM to 4000 I noticed lower read/write and worse latency in aida64. I think you'd have to OC to 4600 or higher to start getting back performance when not syncing 1:1. Something else I noticed was when I tighten primary timings lower than 14-14-14-14 at 3733 I also notice a performance hit. I left all primaries at 14 because any lower is worse performing. I figured it has something to do with GDM being more aggressive in order to maintain stability and hence why there's a performance hit. But I don't entirely know for sure.


----------



## TaunyTiger

mityfang said:


> Maybe I'll try F31L. When I manually set FCLK to 1866 and increased RAM to 4000 I noticed lower read/write and worse latency in aida64. I think you'd have to OC to 4600 or higher to start getting back performance when not syncing 1:1. Something else I noticed was when I tighten primary timings lower than 14-14-14-14 at 3733 I also notice a performance hit. I left all primaries at 14 because any lower is worse performing. I figured it has something to do with GDM being more aggressive in order to maintain stability and hence why there's a performance hit. But I don't entirely know for sure.


I've tried 1800mhz fclk and 4000 on ram aswell, but then then my MCLK was at 1000mhz, MCLK is divided on the memclock, 2000mhz on mem gives 1000mhz och MCLK, 1:2, didn't try 1:1, that should give 2000:1800:2000, if it boots. I did try 3200mhz CL12 (1600:1600:1600) on my memory, but then i got under 50k in read/write in aida64.


----------



## HyperC

mityfang said:


> Maybe I'll try F31L. When I manually set FCLK to 1866 and increased RAM to 4000 I noticed lower read/write and worse latency in aida64. I think you'd have to OC to 4600 or higher to start getting back performance when not syncing 1:1. Something else I noticed was when I tighten primary timings lower than 14-14-14-14 at 3733 I also notice a performance hit. I left all primaries at 14 because any lower is worse performing. I figured it has something to do with GDM being more aggressive in order to maintain stability and hence why there's a performance hit. But I don't entirely know for sure.


Do you know which version of the F32a bios you are using, If you are using the one with agesa 1.1.0.0 that bios does not boot at all for me over 1900. The other one was better for FCLK, does the cpu at least OC good?


----------



## mityfang

HyperC said:


> Do you know which version of the F32a bios you are using, If you are using the one with agesa 1.1.0.0 that bios does not boot at all for me over 1900. The other one was better for FCLK, does the cpu at least OC good?


How do you know which version of F32a you're on? It just says F32a. I can't find which AGESA I'm on. Won't show on HWinfo or CPUZ.


----------



## mityfang

TaunyTiger said:


> I've tried 1800mhz fclk and 4000 on ram aswell, but then then my MCLK was at 1000mhz, MCLK is divided on the memclock, 2000mhz on mem gives 1000mhz och MCLK, 1:2, didn't try 1:1, that should give 2000:1800:2000, if it boots. I did try 3200mhz CL12 (1600:1600:1600) on my memory, but then i got under 50k in read/write in aida64.


I haven't tried manually locking MCLK. Where is the option to do that in Gigabyte's bios?


----------



## TaunyTiger

mityfang said:


> I haven't tried manually locking MCLK. Where is the option to do that in Gigabyte's bios?


Under AMD CBS then XFR? I believe it's called MCLK DIV, there you can lock the MCLK and divide on memclock by 1 or 2.


----------



## HyperC

mityfang said:


> How do you know which version of F32a you're on? It just says F32a. I can't find which AGESA I'm on. Won't show on HWinfo or CPUZ.


If it doesn't say under motherboard the agesa then that is the better one IMO, the newest F32 bios seems worse mem timings and FLCK


----------



## mityfang

HyperC said:


> If it doesn't say under motherboard the agesa then that is the better one IMO, the newest F32 bios seems worse mem timings and FLCK


Guess I'm just stuck with lower IF on my CPU. I understand RAM OC might not be stable but I can't even post above 1866 no matter what I try.


----------



## Madudzik

mityfang said:


> Guess I'm just stuck with lower IF on my CPU. I understand RAM OC might not be stable but I can't even post above 1866 no matter what I try.


Just wait for a new bios pal. Start from scratches then. Don't know about other vendors but every new Gigabyte's bios is bringing something new (not always good or in good way) but you might be lucky this time. Surly they gonna focus on 5000 series in new revisions so who knows...


----------



## kenny0048

Latte said:


> Ah, nice to know xD
> 
> Without touching your plan my min. state is 3675 MHz. I guess it is because of the 100% min power state. 3600 MHz with 5%. It feals like the good old Ryzen Balanced Power Plan ;-)


old Ryzen Balanced Power Plan doesn't focus on power, 
This can be a problem if you have a lot of workloads with low CPU usage.
it's like an old man who bad at driving.
such cases it is better to use a custom power plan.


----------



## kazukun

There is a weak 5950X on the market that cannot reach IF1900.


----------



## ManniX-ITA

Latte said:


> Of course here it is:
> View attachment 2475004
> 
> 
> Bench started 5 minutes after boot to be in full idle for 30 minutes.


Yes seems in autonomous mode there's no pre-defined behavior; the CPU will decide if/when lower the vCore.
But I found the trade-off not acceptable so for the next profile the efficiency will be set to 0%, in favor of performances, while playing with other parameters.
The vCore will mostly stay high and clock at 3600 but low VIDs at 0.9V; yet it does give better thermals than with P-State control and clocks at 2200 with 1.0V vCore.

The AMD CPPC2 mode is still not working as it should; the power management sucks badly.
Yet it does have a small edge in thermals and latency.
Which is presumed to improve over time as the AGESA is being developed.
Question is; how well is being AGESA developed? Badly and slowly...


----------



## stasio

mityfang said:


> How do you know which version of F32a you're on? It just says F32a. I can't find which AGESA I'm on. Won't show on HWinfo or CPUZ.


F32a...dated 01/13/2021....Agesa 1.2.0.0 (non validate Beta)
F32a...dated 01/14/2021....Agesa 1.1.0.0 (validate Beta)

With Agesa 1.2.0.0 no indication in CPU-Z / AIDA64 or HwInfo.


----------



## scanz

Hmm I'd been perfectly stable for 2 weeks and now had 2 WHEA errors and reboots in the space of 2 days during work, so apps running; Citrix, Chrome, Zoom, Logicapture and Discord. Had no issues when gaming... haven't changed anything, only Nvidia driver update during that 2 week time period.

_A fatal hardware error has occurred.

Reported by component: Processor Core
Error Source: Machine Check Exception
Error Type: Cache Hierarchy Error
Processor APIC ID: 20_

Am I right in thinking "APIC ID: 20" is referring to that specific core? If so, I may just be able to lower the curve I have on it?


----------



## ManniX-ITA

Seems I have found the key to have CPPC2 behave properly 










No more temperature spikes with low core usage, clocks going down to 2200 MHz and both VIDs and vCore below 1.0V.
All the temps goes down to 36c in idle.
And when I mean idle that's with Chrome with hundreds of tabs and some other stuff open in the background.

If you want to modify your custom plan the key is to set the "Heterogenous thread scheduling policy" to "Prefer performance processors" and "Heterogenous short running thread scheduling policy" to "Prefer efficient processors".
This is valid only for the Balanced plan with the power slider in the middle; I strongly advise against using it with the slider to the max for better performances.
It will mess up all the settings and the vCore and temps will stay high with a lot of spikes in CCD temp with low usage threads.
Use instead the Ultimate Performance; it will still set vCore always high and temps higher but will schedule properly the threads and will not have huge spikes in CCD temps.










I will updated the plans in their thread shortly.


----------



## scanz

ManniX-ITA said:


> Seems I have found the key to have CPPC2 behave properly
> 
> ...
> 
> No more temperature spikes with low core usage, clocks going down to 2200 MHz and both VIDs and vCore below 1.0V.
> All the temps goes down to 36c in idle.
> And when I mean idle that's with Chrome with hundreds of tabs and some other stuff open in the background.


Hmm I haven't followed everything that has been discussed regarding your power plans, but are you saying this may fix the (what seems to me to be random...) spikes in boost and temps? Every few minutes or so I get a random boost of a core, causing the temps to spike and fans to ramp up. It can be annoying at times and happens when just using the computer for low load tasks.


----------



## ManniX-ITA

scanz said:


> Hmm I haven't followed everything that has been discussed regarding your power plans, but are you saying this may fix the (what seems to me to be random...) spikes in boost and temps? Every few minutes or so I get a random boost of a core, causing the temps to spike and fans to ramp up. It can be annoying at times and happens when just using the computer for low load tasks.


Depends; if you have something which is causing high load it will not fix it.
It's more about the low usage background threads which are spiking the temps from the idle temperature up to 5/10c continuously.
Try the plan and see if it works, best way to know.









Ryzen Custom Power Plans for Windows 10/11 (Snappy...


CPUDoc now features a custom dynamic power plan with ultra low power in standby: https://github.com/mann1x/CPUDoc/releases/latest These are the custom power plans I've made for my 5950x. I have tested them as well on a 3800X and 5600G (not very thoroughly). They should not interfere with PBO...




www.overclock.net


----------



## ManniX-ITA

Wow never seen these temps with the 5950x 

Flat CCD temp in idle, I mean really flat...
CCD1 minimum temperature down to 32.3c and I'm running at VDDG CCD/IOD 1120mV and vSOC 1.2V (1.18V effective)


----------



## alainvalain

ManniX-ITA said:


> Seems I have found the key to have CPPC2 behave properly
> 
> [...]
> 
> No more temperature spikes with low core usage, clocks going down to 2200 MHz and both VIDs and vCore below 1.0V.
> All the temps goes down to 36c in idle.
> And when I mean idle that's with Chrome with hundreds of tabs and some other stuff open in the background.
> 
> [...]
> 
> I will updated the plans in their thread shortly.


Hello!

So, I'm a "noob", kindof, but this seems to be a (the?) solution to that problem I also share with many others about very high idle temps and voltages. Would someone care to "explain like I'm 5" on how to get and then install these power schemes?  

Many thanks!


----------



## ManniX-ITA

alainvalain said:


> Hello!
> 
> So, I'm a "noob", kindof, but this seems to be a (the?) solution to that problem I also share with many others about very high idle temps and voltages. Would someone care to "explain like I'm 5" on how to get and then install these power schemes?
> 
> Many thanks!


I've added instructions on how to install in the main thread.


----------



## ghiga_andrei

yesterday I told you that my sistem which was stable for the last 10 days just had 3 reboots in the 11th day, which the same usage pattern... so I loaded BIOS defaults and just enabled XMP and today I got another reboot... I will try to load BIOS defaults again and just keep XMP disabled to see if it happens again... really weird that I had 10 days without any issues and then it started rebooting... I am not getting any blue screen and WHEA errors, just straight reboot and in the event logger I only see Unsafe shutdown, no other info... could it be CPU degradation after only a month ? it really makes no sense what is happening.. I see scanz is reporting similar behavior in a previous post...


----------



## Meeku

I've had some weird problems with my xmp profile as well. Running 5800x, X570 Aorus Pro (F31 bios) and G.Skill Tridenz Neo 3600mhz ram (16-19-19-39, Hynix C/DJR) these sticks are not on the motherboard's qvl, however G.Skill's site states that they should be compatible with this motherboard.
If I turn the xmp profile on the system works just fine, it doesn't spit out whea warnings or anything, but if I play some heavy game for 2 to 3 hours I get whea BSODs, event viewer shows them as bus/interconnect errors every time.
I've been running stress tests on my pc and nothing gives me errors or makes my system crash. I was able to make my system crash once with Prime95, by stopping small FFT test after running it for 3 hours without any errors, however this was like 2 weeks ago and prime hasn't given me a single BSOD after that, even after running it for 10+ hours. I even ran all kinds of RAM tests for hours (Karhu, Prime95 large FFT, tm5, OCCT) and they gave me no errors. However when running RAM tests my graphics driver crashes sometimes, even at stock 2133mhz speeds. It could be related to PCIe 4.0 being buggy.
Tried setting my DRAM voltage to 1.4v and SOC voltage to 1.1v but that didn't help. After that I turned the xmp profile off and had zero problems. I'm currently running these sticks at 3200mhz to see if they're stable or not, haven't had a crash yet.
I'll just wait for agesa 1.1.9.0 or 1.2.0.0 bios and see if it fixes the problem or not. If it doesn't I'll probably just get some ram that's on the qvl list.
Here's a zentimings screenshot with default xmp settings and dram voltage at 1.4, VSOC seems to be pretty high when set to auto.


----------



## ManniX-ITA

ghiga_andrei said:


> yesterday I told you that my sistem which was stable for the last 10 days just had 3 reboots in the 11th day, which the same usage pattern... so I loaded BIOS defaults and just enabled XMP and today I got another reboot... I will try to load BIOS defaults again and just keep XMP disabled to see if it happens again... really weird that I had 10 days without any issues and then it started rebooting... I am not getting any blue screen and WHEA errors, just straight reboot and in the event logger I only see Unsafe shutdown, no other info... could it be CPU degradation after only a month ? it really makes no sense what is happening.. I see scanz is reporting similar behavior in a previous post...


Honestly this happened to me dozens of times since I bought the 3800x 
These processors are really weird sometimes...

Wouldn't trust stock settings; check with ZenTimings what did you get as Auto voltages.
If you still get reboots with 2133 MHz memory try setting LLC High for CPU and SOC.


----------



## ManniX-ITA

Meeku said:


> I've had some weird problems with my xmp profile as well. Running 5800x, X570 Aorus Pro (F31 bios) and G.Skill Tridenz Neo 3600mhz ram (16-19-19-39, Hynix C/DJR) these sticks are not on the motherboard's qvl, however G.Skill's site states that they should be compatible with this motherboard.
> If I turn the xmp profile on the system works just fine, it doesn't spit out whea warnings or anything, but if I play some heavy game for 2 to 3 hours I get whea BSODs, event viewer shows them as bus/interconnect errors every time.
> I've been running stress tests on my pc and nothing gives me errors or makes my system crash. I was able to make my system crash once with Prime95, by stopping small FFT test after running it for 3 hours without any errors, however this was like 2 weeks ago and prime hasn't given me a single BSOD after that, even after running it for 10+ hours. I even ran all kinds of RAM tests for hours (Karhu, Prime95 large FFT, tm5, OCCT) and they gave me no errors. However when running RAM tests my graphics driver crashes sometimes, even at stock 2133mhz speeds. It could be related to PCIe 4.0 being buggy.
> Tried setting my DRAM voltage to 1.4v and SOC voltage to 1.1v but that didn't help. After that I turned the xmp profile off and had zero problems. I'm currently running these sticks at 3200mhz to see if they're stable or not, haven't had a crash yet.
> I'll just wait for agesa 1.1.9.0 or 1.2.0.0 bios and see if it fixes the problem or not. If it doesn't I'll probably just get some ram that's on the qvl list.
> Here's a zentimings screenshot with default xmp settings and dram voltage at 1.4, VSOC seems to be pretty high when set to auto.
> 
> View attachment 2475146


WHEA Error is 19 right?

You may need more VDDG try with 1050 or 1100.

Just to exclude PCIe 4.0 you could set it to Gen3.

Otherwise there's a chance could be the ProcODT, try lower settings scaling down.


----------



## ghiga_andrei

Meeku said:


> I've had some weird problems with my xmp profile as well. Running 5800x, X570 Aorus Pro (F31 bios) and G.Skill Tridenz Neo 3600mhz ram (16-19-19-39, Hynix C/DJR) these sticks are not on the motherboard's qvl, however G.Skill's site states that they should be compatible with this motherboard.
> If I turn the xmp profile on the system works just fine, it doesn't spit out whea warnings or anything, but if I play some heavy game for 2 to 3 hours I get whea BSODs, event viewer shows them as bus/interconnect errors every time.
> I've been running stress tests on my pc and nothing gives me errors or makes my system crash. I was able to make my system crash once with Prime95, by stopping small FFT test after running it for 3 hours without any errors, however this was like 2 weeks ago and prime hasn't given me a single BSOD after that, even after running it for 10+ hours. I even ran all kinds of RAM tests for hours (Karhu, Prime95 large FFT, tm5, OCCT) and they gave me no errors. However when running RAM tests my graphics driver crashes sometimes, even at stock 2133mhz speeds. It could be related to PCIe 4.0 being buggy.
> Tried setting my DRAM voltage to 1.4v and SOC voltage to 1.1v but that didn't help. After that I turned the xmp profile off and had zero problems. I'm currently running these sticks at 3200mhz to see if they're stable or not, haven't had a crash yet.
> I'll just wait for agesa 1.1.9.0 or 1.2.0.0 bios and see if it fixes the problem or not. If it doesn't I'll probably just get some ram that's on the qvl list.
> Here's a zentimings screenshot with default xmp settings and dram voltage at 1.4, VSOC seems to be pretty high when set to auto.
> 
> View attachment 2475146


I have the exact same RAM as you G.Skill Tridenz Neo 3600mhz ram (16-19-19-39). I have 2x16GB. My SOC voltage is set to 1.175V by the MB in auto mode when I enable XMP. I don't have a PCIe 4.0 GPU.


----------



## ghiga_andrei

ManniX-ITA said:


> Honestly this happened to me dozens of times since I bought the 3800x
> These processors are really weird sometimes...
> 
> Wouldn't trust stock settings; check with ZenTimings what did you get as Auto voltages.
> If you still get reboots with 2133 MHz memory try setting LLC High for CPU and SOC.


Will try XMP disabled and start from there.


----------



## Meeku

ManniX-ITA said:


> WHEA Error is 19 right?
> 
> You may need more VDDG try with 1050 or 1100.
> 
> Just to exclude PCIe 4.0 you could set it to Gen3.
> 
> Otherwise there's a chance could be the ProcODT, try lower settings scaling down.


I haven't had a single WHEA 19 error, it's always WHEA 18, bus/interconnect error.
Yeah I should try those settings later, thanks.


----------



## ManniX-ITA

Meeku said:


> I haven't had a single WHEA 19 error, it's always WHEA 18, bus/interconnect error.
> Yeah I should try those settings later, thanks.


That's weird, WHEA 18 should be something like Cache inconsistency.
And it's bad, means a core crashed.
It's not IF stability.
Usually it's either VDDG CCD too low or a faulty CPU.


----------



## ManniX-ITA

ghiga_andrei said:


> Will try XMP disabled and start from there.


If it's setting 1.175V in Auto you probably need high VDDG to get stability.
Try manual VDDG at 1050 or 1100.


----------



## ghiga_andrei

ManniX-ITA said:


> If it's setting 1.175V in Auto you probably need high VDDG to get stability.
> Try manual VDDG at 1050 or 1100.


Right now I'm running with XMP disabled (absolutely BIOS defaults) and VSOC is set to 0.975V. For XMP it was set to 1.175V so auto adjusts with IF. Will try the VDDG you recommended when I go back to XMP.


----------



## dimenus88

Is anyone having RAM training issues on F32? Mine won't even boot Hynix DJR @ XMP....

Edit: note to self, don't apply old profiles. bad things will happen, even across bios flashes.


----------



## Lepala

Meeku said:


> I've had some weird problems with my xmp profile as well. Running 5800x, X570 Aorus Pro (F31 bios) and G.Skill Tridenz Neo 3600mhz ram (16-19-19-39, Hynix C/DJR) these sticks are not on the motherboard's qvl, however G.Skill's site states that they should be compatible with this motherboard.
> If I turn the xmp profile on the system works just fine, it doesn't spit out whea warnings or anything, but if I play some heavy game for 2 to 3 hours I get whea BSODs, event viewer shows them as bus/interconnect errors every time.
> I've been running stress tests on my pc and nothing gives me errors or makes my system crash. I was able to make my system crash once with Prime95, by stopping small FFT test after running it for 3 hours without any errors, however this was like 2 weeks ago and prime hasn't given me a single BSOD after that, even after running it for 10+ hours. I even ran all kinds of RAM tests for hours (Karhu, Prime95 large FFT, tm5, OCCT) and they gave me no errors. However when running RAM tests my graphics driver crashes sometimes, even at stock 2133mhz speeds. It could be related to PCIe 4.0 being buggy.
> Tried setting my DRAM voltage to 1.4v and SOC voltage to 1.1v but that didn't help. After that I turned the xmp profile off and had zero problems. I'm currently running these sticks at 3200mhz to see if they're stable or not, haven't had a crash yet.
> I'll just wait for agesa 1.1.9.0 or 1.2.0.0 bios and see if it fixes the problem or not. If it doesn't I'll probably just get some ram that's on the qvl list.
> Here's a zentimings screenshot with default xmp settings and dram voltage at 1.4, VSOC seems to be pretty high when set to auto.
> 
> View attachment 2475146


Make vsoc 1.1 manual and llc medium on it. PBO advanced all three powerlimits to 666 try those should make it stable.


----------



## scanz

ManniX-ITA said:


> That's weird, WHEA 18 should be something like Cache inconsistency.
> And it's bad, means a core crashed.
> It's not IF stability.
> Usually it's either VDDG CCD too low or a faulty CPU.


So I should increase my VDDG CCD? It's currently at 900. My 2 reboots this week show WHEA 18 in Event Viewer with the below details.



scanz said:


> Hmm I'd been perfectly stable for 2 weeks and now had 2 WHEA errors and reboots in the space of 2 days during work, so apps running; Citrix, Chrome, Zoom, Logicapture and Discord. Had no issues when gaming... haven't changed anything, only Nvidia driver update during that 2 week time period.
> 
> _A fatal hardware error has occurred.
> 
> Reported by component: Processor Core
> Error Source: Machine Check Exception
> Error Type: Cache Hierarchy Error
> Processor APIC ID: 20_
> 
> Am I right in thinking "APIC ID: 20" is referring to that specific core? If so, I may just be able to lower the curve I have on it?


----------



## ManniX-ITA

scanz said:


> So I should increase my VDDG CCD? It's currently at 900. My 2 reboots this week show WHEA 18 in Event Viewer with the below details.


Yes try with VDDG 1000 with VSOC 1100 or VDDG 1050 with VSOC 1150.


----------



## Spectre73

ManniX-ITA said:


> That's weird, WHEA 18 should be something like Cache inconsistency.
> And it's bad, means a core crashed.
> It's not IF stability.
> Usually it's either VDDG CCD too low or a faulty CPU.


I often get this error immediately if I play around with CO settings. Too low settings (-X) can cause this behaviour. So I would not be too quick with a faulty CPU.


----------



## Dyngsur

ManniX-ITA said:


> Wow never seen these temps with the 5950x
> 
> Flat CCD temp in idle, I mean really flat...
> CCD1 minimum temperature down to 32.3c and I'm running at VDDG CCD/IOD 1120mV and vSOC 1.2V (1.18V effective)
> 
> View attachment 2475119


Must ask, I cant get my SV12 to reach same as vid, same as VR Out, they are constans 1.4 even if vid is 0.96

With Ryzen universal it works, and with a custom one I use aswell but tryed urs and it didnt work

I use a 5900x if thats any help


----------



## ManniX-ITA

Dyngsur said:


> Must ask, I cant get my SV12 to reach same as vid, same as VR Out, they are constans 1.4 even if vid is 0.96
> 
> With Ryzen universal it works, and with a custom one I use aswell but tryed urs and it didnt work
> 
> I use a 5900x if thats any help


That's normal, it's the CPU keeping them up for responsiveness.
What you should look for is if the temp spikes are lower.

The vCore should go down after 1-2 minutes of idling; when in idle mode the vCore will go down same as VIDs.
If it doesn't for some reason the system is not switching to a lower power state, something is blocking it.


----------



## ManniX-ITA

Spectre73 said:


> I often get this error immediately if I play around with CO settings. Too low settings (-X) can cause this behaviour. So I would not be too quick with a faulty CPU.


Yes, it's usually just a core crashing; can happen for many reasons.
The first is not enough CCD voltage or also low CO count which is very similar indeed.
Got WHEA Error 18 also with not enough LLC or with the EDC bug with not enough vCore.
Only when all the other options are exhausted it could be the CPU is faulty.


----------



## Dyngsur

ManniX-ITA said:


> That's normal, it's the CPU keeping them up for responsiveness.
> What you should look for is if the temp spikes are lower.
> 
> The vCore should go down after 1-2 minutes of idling; when in idle mode the vCore will go down same as VIDs.
> If it doesn't for some reason the system is not switching to a lower power state, something is blocking it.


the vcore is normal, 

Its the SV12 and VR OUT thats spiking.


----------



## HyperC

dimenus88 said:


> Is anyone having RAM training issues on F32? Mine won't even boot Hynix DJR @ XMP....
> 
> Edit: note to self, don't apply old profiles. bad things will happen, even across bios flashes.


I think the F32 is the worst bios from all the other betas at least for my system


ghiga_andrei said:


> yesterday I told you that my sistem which was stable for the last 10 days just had 3 reboots in the 11th day, which the same usage pattern... so I loaded BIOS defaults and just enabled XMP and today I got another reboot... I will try to load BIOS defaults again and just keep XMP disabled to see if it happens again... really weird that I had 10 days without any issues and then it started rebooting... I am not getting any blue screen and WHEA errors, just straight reboot and in the event logger I only see Unsafe shutdown, no other info... could it be CPU degradation after only a month ? it really makes no sense what is happening.. I see scanz is reporting similar behavior in a previous post...


If you are using the CO and boost maybe drop the boost by 25 or 50mhz


----------



## ManniX-ITA

Dyngsur said:


> the vcore is normal,
> 
> Its the SV12 and VR OUT thats spiking.


The Core VIDs (Core 0 VID, etc) should go down with voltage down to about 1.0V.
Core clocks (Perf) should go down to around 3600 MHz.
All the CPU vCore (Vcore, CPU Core VID (Effective), CPU Core Voltage (SVI2 TFN)) and the VRM feeding line which is VR VOUT should be kept at around 1.4V and something.

After 20-30 seconds of idling (no high load and no mouse/keyboard input) the Idle mode should kick in.

Core clocks (Perf) should go down to around 2200 MHz.
All the CPU vCore (Vcore, CPU Core VID (Effective), CPU Core Voltage (SVI2 TFN)) and the VR VOUT should start floating between 1.0V and 1.2V.

If there's no switch in 30 seconds then you have something running which is blocking the Idle mode, same as @Latte


----------



## bsmith27

Can anyone point me in the right direction on how to lower my idle CPU temp - here are a few screen shots:


----------



## dansi

still on f31, and no whea errors or faults for 3 weeks.

guys please tweak your vsoc, vddg-iod/ccd and vddp. should you wish to overclock your fclk/uclk/mclk/dram.

that seems to solve everything whea related


----------



## Dyngsur

ManniX-ITA said:


> The Core VIDs (Core 0 VID, etc) should go down with voltage down to about 1.0V.
> Core clocks (Perf) should go down to around 3600 MHz.
> All the CPU vCore (Vcore, CPU Core VID (Effective), CPU Core Voltage (SVI2 TFN)) and the VRM feeding line which is VR VOUT should be kept at around 1.4V and something.
> 
> After 20-30 seconds of idling (no high load and no mouse/keyboard input) the Idle mode should kick in.
> 
> Core clocks (Perf) should go down to around 2200 MHz.
> All the CPU vCore (Vcore, CPU Core VID (Effective), CPU Core Voltage (SVI2 TFN)) and the VR VOUT should start floating between 1.0V and 1.2V.
> 
> If there's no switch in 30 seconds then you have something running which is blocking the Idle mode, same as @Latte


Hey again! 
Well it doesnt kick in for me at idle with your powerplans.
The core vids works but not the SV12 TFN or the VR OUT.


----------



## ManniX-ITA

Dyngsur said:


> Hey again!
> Well it doesnt kick in for me at idle with your powerplans.
> The core vids works but not the SV12 TFN or the VR OUT.


That's weird... didn't found any method to check what could block it.
powercfg only keep tracks of what's blocking a sleep state, not idle.

Can you try a clean boot and check if hicks in?









How to Clean Boot Windows 10 and Why You Need to Do So?


Can’t run a program or install an update? You can perform a clean boot to find conflicting programs. Learn how to clean boot Windows 10 from this post.




www.minitool.com


----------



## stasio

New BIOS.....*.F33a*.....Agesa 1.2.0.0









GIGABYTE Latest Beta BIOS - TweakTown Forums


Warning Some of beta BIOSes are still undergoing compatibility testing. GIGABYTE is sharing these BIOSes for testing purposes only and are not meant for general release. If you are not familiar with beta BIOS testing, then please only flash the recommended release BIOSes that are posted on the...




www.tweaktownforum.com


----------



## Streetdragon

wow nice^^ So who is brave enough to try it xD


----------



## Kha

stasio said:


> New BIOS.....*.F33a*.....Agesa 1.2.0.0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GIGABYTE Latest Beta BIOS - TweakTown Forums
> 
> 
> Warning Some of beta BIOSes are still undergoing compatibility testing. GIGABYTE is sharing these BIOSes for testing purposes only and are not meant for general release. If you are not familiar with beta BIOS testing, then please only flash the recommended release BIOSes that are posted on the...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.tweaktownforum.com


Thanks man, B550 Master please ?


----------



## ManniX-ITA

Dyngsur said:


> Hey again!
> Well it doesnt kick in for me at idle with your powerplans.
> The core vids works but not the SV12 TFN or the VR OUT.





Dyngsur said:


> Hey again!
> Well it doesnt kick in for me at idle with your powerplans.
> The core vids works but not the SV12 TFN or the VR OUT.


Of course it doesn't, I've made a stupid mistake sorry 
Have some problems with the benching install so I couldn't test it in a clean environment.

The vCore will never go down.


----------



## stasio

Kha said:


> Thanks man, B550 Master please ?


B550 next week.


----------



## Latte

ManniX-ITA said:


> Of course it doesn't, I've made a stupid mistake sorry
> Have some problems with the benching install so I couldn't test it in a clean environment.
> 
> The vCore will never go down.


So the vCore above 1.4V is intended for now?


----------



## ManniX-ITA

Latte said:


> So the vCore above 1.4V is intended for now?


With this profile yes; the autonomous mode doesn't scale it down.
I'm working on an alternative profile with P-States.
That one will lower the vCore but the responsiveness is much worse and the temperatures only marginally better.
Checking if I can do better.


----------



## LionAlonso

For me F33a is working as f32a withAGESA 1.2.0.0 
It has even same “bug” or new requirement in bios where you cant select Vsoc viltage on AMD Overclocking without enabling Vsoc uncore.
Performance also seem to be the same with same settings.


----------



## Dyngsur

ManniX-ITA said:


> Of course it doesn't, I've made a stupid mistake sorry
> Have some problems with the benching install so I couldn't test it in a clean environment.
> 
> The vCore will never go down.


How do you mean now?
normal vcore goes down but not the SVI2 and VR Out


----------



## Kha

stasio said:


> B550 next week.


Aww, you don't love me anymore...


----------



## Spectre73

LionAlonso said:


> For me F33a is working as f32a withAGESA 1.2.0.0
> It has even same “bug” or new requirement in bios where you cant select Vsoc viltage on AMD Overclocking without enabling Vsoc uncore.
> Performance also seem to be the same with same settings.


It is the same on my MSI mobo. As you said, probably a new requirement. A long time ago, IF clock was able to clock down, if not used much. Was never able to reproduce that behaviour after some older bios revision. So, there are changes made, probably because they increase stability.


----------



## ManniX-ITA

Dyngsur said:


> How do you mean now?
> normal vcore goes down but not the SVI2 and VR Out


Probably different processor behavior; on my 5950x the vCore stays 99% at 1.4V.

Anyway I think I'll probably revert to P-state... 
Made a new with some alchemies between parameters that is pretty responsive and has good power consumption and few spikes.
It's a bit random, sometimes is spiking, but the CPU temp when there's really no background threads going on goes down to 38c.

Whatever AMD says the power management doesn't works as expected.
Core parking in P-State is messed up and works properly only if set to 30% of min unparked cores.
The performance decrease threshold also is messed up, spikes with low usage can only be avoided if set at 1%.
Some stuff is totally random and has a different weird behavior with autonomous mode on or off...

The autonomous mode seems messed up in general.
With this new P-State profile I score better with CPU-z than with the original Ultimate Performance or any of mine custom based on it.
It shouldn't be like that...


----------



## Dyngsur

ManniX-ITA said:


> Probably different processor behavior; on my 5950x the vCore stays 99% at 1.4V.
> 
> Anyway I think I'll probably revert to P-state...
> Made a new with some alchemies between parameters that is pretty responsive and has good power consumption and few spikes.
> It's a bit random, sometimes is spiking, but the CPU temp when there's really no background threads going on goes down to 38c.
> 
> Whatever AMD says the power management doesn't works as expected.
> Core parking in P-State is messed up and works properly only if set to 30% of min unparked cores.
> The performance decrease threshold also is messed up, spikes with low usage can only be avoided if set at 1%.
> Some stuff is totally random and has a different weird behavior with autonomous mode on or off...
> 
> The autonomous mode seems messed up in general.
> With this new P-State profile I score better with CPU-z than with the original Ultimate Performance or any of mine custom based on it.
> It shouldn't be like that...


Okey okey, well you should work on 1usumus Ryzen Universal and modify it so the core sleeps some more but still act snappy when power needed.


----------



## dsm52

scanz said:


> So I should increase my VDDG CCD? It's currently at 900. My 2 reboots this week show WHEA 18 in Event Viewer with the below details.


I'm also getting random reboots with WHEA 18 but only when I have _any_ CO -ve settings set. Simply disabling CO doesn't work - I have to set each back to 0, then no crashes whatsoever. Is it because the core tries to boost but doesn't get enough power?

I can boot and complete CB20 with CO -10,-10,-17,-17,-17. I also boosts nicely up to 5006Mhz effective clock on 1 of the cores and 4860-4960 on the other cores using ManniX's BoostTester.exe

I have 5600X with the following settings:
F31 non-beta
PBO limits PPT 200/ TDC 200/ EDC140
+400 PBO Max boost

Would be interested to know whether upping VDDG helps you or not.


----------



## Latte

ManniX-ITA said:


> With this profile yes; the autonomous mode doesn't scale it down.
> I'm working on an alternative profile with P-States.
> That one will lower the vCore but the responsiveness is much worse and the temperatures only marginally better.
> Checking if I can do better.


Is it still an option for 24/7 use (desktop & gaming). Or is it possible to cause degradation to the cpu?


----------



## ManniX-ITA

Latte said:


> Is it still an option for 24/7 use (desktop & gaming). Or is it possible to cause degredation to the cpu?


Could be but this last profile with P-State is much better... seems to me responsive almost if not the same as the autonomous.
No degradation issues to fear.
The vCore is high but there's no power consumption (no high current) and no high temperature, which are the factors for degradation


----------



## ManniX-ITA

Dyngsur said:


> Okey okey, well you should work on 1usumus Ryzen Universal and modify it so the core sleeps some more but still act snappy when power needed.


Going to update the profiles in a while with new ones which seems to be better.


----------



## Latte

ManniX-ITA said:


> Going to update the profiles in a while with new ones which seems to be better.


Nice! Really appreciate that and looking forward to your now profile


----------



## ManniX-ITA

I have updated the profiles, let me know!


----------



## HyperC

Does anyone else have different CO core changes, A cores that was normally -8 is now -25 and now my other cores don't like -30


----------



## LionAlonso

HyperC said:


> Does anyone else have different CO core changes, A cores that was normally -8 is now -25 and now my other cores don't like -30


The boost behavios has changed a lot in new AGESA.
Good cpus can go further down in best cores and now boost are more realistic btween normal and effective.
Thats why some people are reporting less boost, its because it was “false” boost, not effective one


----------



## Nicked_Wicked

No issues with F33a on Ryzen 3xxx, SMU went from 46.65.0 to 46.67.0, microcode stayed the same. No WHEA errors at 1900IF.


----------



## dr.Rafi

ManniX-ITA said:


> That's weird... didn't found any method to check what could block it.
> powercfg only keep tracks of what's blocking a sleep state, not idle.
> 
> Can you try a clean boot and check if hicks in?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How to Clean Boot Windows 10 and Why You Need to Do So?
> 
> 
> Can’t run a program or install an update? You can perform a clean boot to find conflicting programs. Learn how to clean boot Windows 10 from this post.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.minitool.com


I test your power plans too, the SV12 tfn core voltage, and core vid(effective) is dropping to around 0.9 to 1 volt only I choose best energy saving slider, but does not work if i choose better or best performance.
not sure if it is meant to work like that, I was not following your disscusion but just liked to give it try so you get more feedback.


----------



## ManniX-ITA

dr.Rafi said:


> I test your power plans too, the SV12 tfn core voltage, and core vid(effective) is dropping to around 0.9 to 1 volt only I choose best energy saving slider, but does not work if i choose better or best performance.
> not sure if it is meant to work like that, I was not following your disscusion but just liked to give it try so you get more feedback.


Thanks for the input; indeed should decrease also if set in better.


----------



## juniormkl

My Max CPU Boost Clock Override is limited to 200MHZ again on F33a, on F32a it was unlocked...


----------



## Krradr

hi, do you guys have random usb devices disconnecting? I have ryzen 3700x, x570 aorus elite, gtx 1070, win10, xmp profile enabled, latest drivers for everything, f30 bios. Do you suggest that I need to update to the latest bios f32? I heard that a lot of people with the latest CPUs and gpus (e. g. 3070, 80, 90) have this issue when mouse stuttering, hitching, people suggest to change pcie to gen3 and disable global c state. I did all of this and my problem still persist when I connect my mouse and keyboard to the usb 3.0, but the problem disappeared when I connected them to usb 2.0. What can I do here? Please help guys.


----------



## Madudzik

Krradr said:


> hi, do you guys have random usb devices disconnecting? I have ryzen 3700x, x570 aorus elite, gtx 1070, win10, xmp profile enabled, latest drivers for everything, f30 bios. Do you suggest that I need to update to the latest bios f32? I heard that a lot of people with the latest CPUs and gpus (e. g. 3070, 80, 90) have this issue when mouse stuttering, hitching, people suggest to change pcie to gen3 and disable global c state. I did all of this and my problem still persist when I connect my mouse and keyboard to the usb 3.0, but the problem disappeared when I connected them to usb 2.0. What can I do here? Please help guys.


Hi,
play with ErP (enabled/disabled), Gigabyte struggles with it, keyboard light on after PC switch off, random usb devices disconnecting, that sort of things...


----------



## Krradr

Madudzik said:


> Hi,
> play with ErP (enabled/disabled), Gigabyte struggles with it, keyboard light on after PC switch off, random usb devices disconnecting, that sort of things...


my erp disabled by default, you suggest to turn it on?


----------



## Madudzik

Krradr said:


> my erp disabled by default, you suggest to turn it on?


Yes, and test it then. For a few days, many restarts. let us know results, good luck


----------



## Krradr

Madudzik said:


> Yes, and test it then. For a few days, many restarts. let us know results, good luck


thx, i will


----------



## nievz

I'm happy with F33A so far, i'm now able to run my CO at +100mhz, -20 on the two best cores and -25 for the rest. Previously on f31o, i could only do -8 on two best cores (-25 on the rest, and +100mhz). 5800x here.

The biggest benefit is in-game in Warzone and BFV. Previously, I was averaging 4.675Ghz but now I'm at 4.775Ghz so this resulted to more fps.

I'm also able to do 1933IF stable on my Flare-X 4 dimms, 32GB but with 1.57v.


----------



## nievz

Sweet! (Clocks on Warzone)


----------



## Dyngsur

ManniX-ITA said:


> I have updated the profiles, let me know!


Thanks, but still they dont let me idle.
Kinda strange,


----------



## henson0115

try following this and then using manni's hetro change, with and without manni's change i get proper idle on a 3900x but mannis hetro change improved it.

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/Amd/comments/eng1y8

been using this for over a yearish without any issues.


----------



## Kha

nievz said:


> I'm also able to do 1933IF stable on my Flare-X 4 dimms


No WHEA at all ? How about previously ?


----------



## nievz

Kha said:


> No WHEA at all ? How about previously ?


No whea at 1.57v, i get whea at 1.54v. Honestly, i think I would have been able to run previously at the same speed if i only set my dram voltage higher. I was stable at 1900if 1.54v on f32o. Biggest difference for me really is the CO performance.


----------



## pal

well, I had issues booting to Win10 with F33a. I am using the same seetings and vcore at static @1.3V on F32a (1.2.0.0.) was working, now on F33a it didnt. With vcore on auto came to Windoes, in Easytune changed vcore from Static to Dynamic and set - offstet to -0.1V and got BDOS.
This is new, didnt had any major issues in the past.


----------



## RojoVerdeCiejo

Which BIOS has been most stable for Master X570 with 5950x (no overclock)? 

Passes all stress tests, memory86, OCCT, Prime95, Realbench, Cinebench looped, with no shutdowns or WHEA errors. But left on idle after a long day of usage, bam, restart with no BSOD. 

F22: solid, never had shutdowns with 3900x
F30: I was only on it a short period, I don't remember if it shutdown
F31: updated to use CO, best benchmarks but restarts made me wary about overclocking, but shutdowns later continued with stock settings. 
F33a: highest clocks lowest temps, I have not overclocked it and it just restarted again.


----------



## Dyngsur

henson0115 said:


> try following this and then using manni's hetro change, with and without manni's change i get proper idle on a 3900x but mannis hetro change improved it.
> 
> __
> https://www.reddit.com/r/Amd/comments/eng1y8
> 
> been using this for over a yearish without any issues.


What do you mean with hetro change?
Dont know what you mean


----------



## TaunyTiger

RojoVerdeCiejo said:


> Which BIOS has been most stable for Master X570 with 5950x (no overclock)?
> 
> Passes all stress tests, memory86, OCCT, Prime95, Realbench, Cinebench looped, with no shutdowns or WHEA errors. But left on idle after a long day of usage, bam, restart with no BSOD.
> 
> F22: solid, never had shutdowns with 3900x
> F30: I was only on it a short period, I don't remember if it shutdown
> F31: updated to use CO, best benchmarks but restarts made me wary about overclocking, but shutdowns later continued with stock settings.
> F33a: highest clocks lowest temps, I have not overclocked it and it just restarted again.


I'm using F31! Max IF is 1867mhz. So i'm running 3733mhzCL14 right now. Been testing some more Curve optimizer. I've always thought that my highest boost core could have the most negativ, but i was wrong. All core not even -2 is stable, thats because i got 1 or 2 core that cant handle it, and my highest boosting cores is unstable at -15, -13 works, right now running -17 on multiple cores, -13 on my highest boost cores and 0 on a few. Will be testing those cores also. [email protected], [email protected] and [email protected] +100mhz boostoverride. R20 gives: 638 singel and 8630multi.

Hoping for 2000mhz fclk with new bios, F31l i was able to boot with 2000mhz, but had a lots of whea errors. Now i have no errors and no blackscreen reboots.

With my settings in PBO+CO, all of my cores in CCD0 boost 5ghz+, 4400-4425mhz in R20 multithread load.


----------



## ManniX-ITA

RojoVerdeCiejo said:


> Which BIOS has been most stable for Master X570 with 5950x (no overclock)?
> 
> Passes all stress tests, memory86, OCCT, Prime95, Realbench, Cinebench looped, with no shutdowns or WHEA errors. But left on idle after a long day of usage, bam, restart with no BSOD.
> 
> F22: solid, never had shutdowns with 3900x
> F30: I was only on it a short period, I don't remember if it shutdown
> F31: updated to use CO, best benchmarks but restarts made me wary about overclocking, but shutdowns later continued with stock settings.
> F33a: highest clocks lowest temps, I have not overclocked it and it just restarted again.


Been using F33a these days, seems really stable.
Can boot at FCLK 2000 and 2033 but couldn't get rid of WHEA.

CO is improved but still a bit unstable.
Passed all the bench and stress tests with -30 and -20 on the good cores.
But since I'm still trying to figure out the USB issues I'm playing WWZ with the bench install.
Would freeze after 20 minutes with CO enabled.
I have it disabled now, I'll check if it works with less negative counts.


----------



## ManniX-ITA

Krradr said:


> hi, do you guys have random usb devices disconnecting? I have ryzen 3700x, x570 aorus elite, gtx 1070, win10, xmp profile enabled, latest drivers for everything, f30 bios. Do you suggest that I need to update to the latest bios f32? I heard that a lot of people with the latest CPUs and gpus (e. g. 3070, 80, 90) have this issue when mouse stuttering, hitching, people suggest to change pcie to gen3 and disable global c state. I did all of this and my problem still persist when I connect my mouse and keyboard to the usb 3.0, but the problem disappeared when I connected them to usb 2.0. What can I do here? Please help guys.


I'm fighting with USB issues since 1 month...
And I replaced almost everything, happens on both a 3800x and a 5950x on a Master and on a Unify-X.
And it was all perfect till one month ago.

But usually is just that you need a bit more VDDG and VSOC voltage.
Start posting a ZenTimings screenshot.


----------



## wirx

F33a finally locked up stabile FCLK 2100
Actually with VSOC 1150mv also FCLK2100 ram latency and cinebench were litlebit lower, but after small voltage bump to 1200mv and rising VDDG 1050->1075mv all seems stable now.
I can boot to windows with 2133, but system perfomance was slower, probably more VSOC will solve that, but didn't want to high with voltages.










WHEA-s are still there with FCLK 2000 whatever voltage is in, there will be 101 errors after every 2 minutes. It's always there when FCLK is more than 1900 and was same with older BIOSes. Luckily haven't found no other failures than rare USB2 errors sometimes. 
21 minutes WHEA graph looks like this.


----------



## dimenus88

Do you run SSE small on each core to test CO for stability?

That seems to be the fastest way I can introduce a crash.


----------



## nievz

wirx said:


> F33a finally locked up stabile FCLK 2100
> Actually with VSOC 1150mv also FCLK2100 ram latency and cinebench were litlebit lower, but after small voltage bump to 1200mv and rising VDDG 1050->1075mv all seems stable now.
> I can boot to windows with 2133, but system perfomance was slower, probably more VSOC will solve that, but didn't want to high with voltages.
> 
> View attachment 2475488
> 
> 
> WHEA-s are still there with FCLK 2000 whatever voltage is in, there will be 101 errors after every 2 minutes. It's always there when FCLK is more than 1900 and was same with older BIOSes. Luckily haven't found no other failures than rare USB2 errors sometimes.
> 21 minutes WHEA graph looks like this.
> View attachment 2475489


So it shouldn’t be stable at 2100 since you’re still getting whea’s.


----------



## matthew87

Do the newer bios' allow Ryzen 3rd gen chips to use SAM?


----------



## bsmith27

wirx said:


> F33a finally locked up stabile FCLK 2100
> Actually with VSOC 1150mv also FCLK2100 ram latency and cinebench were litlebit lower, but after small voltage bump to 1200mv and rising VDDG 1050->1075mv all seems stable now.
> I can boot to windows with 2133, but system perfomance was slower, probably more VSOC will solve that, but didn't want to high with voltages.
> 
> View attachment 2475488
> 
> 
> WHEA-s are still there with FCLK 2000 whatever voltage is in, there will be 101 errors after every 2 minutes. It's always there when FCLK is more than 1900 and was same with older BIOSes. Luckily haven't found no other failures than rare USB2 errors sometimes.
> 21 minutes WHEA graph looks like this.
> View attachment 2475489


Nice - any way you can post some screen shots of what you have set in your bios?


----------



## dr.Rafi

wirx said:


> F33a finally locked up stabile FCLK 2100
> Actually with VSOC 1150mv also FCLK2100 ram latency and cinebench were litlebit lower, but after small voltage bump to 1200mv and rising VDDG 1050->1075mv all seems stable now.
> I can boot to windows with 2133, but system perfomance was slower, probably more VSOC will solve that, but didn't want to high with voltages.
> 
> View attachment 2475488
> 
> 
> WHEA-s are still there with FCLK 2000 whatever voltage is in, there will be 101 errors after every 2 minutes. It's always there when FCLK is more than 1900 and was same with older BIOSes. Luckily haven't found no other failures than rare USB2 errors sometimes.
> 21 minutes WHEA graph looks like this.
> View attachment 2475489


Yes Seams time related even loading MT or ST rundomly but the Whea still showing in this pattern, it means is possible to be fixed in next releases.


----------



## Jason_Cruze

wirx said:


> F33a finally locked up stabile FCLK 2100
> Actually with VSOC 1150mv also FCLK2100 ram latency and cinebench were litlebit lower, but after small voltage bump to 1200mv and rising VDDG 1050->1075mv all seems stable now.
> I can boot to windows with 2133, but system perfomance was slower, probably more VSOC will solve that, but didn't want to high with voltages.
> 
> View attachment 2475488
> 
> 
> WHEA-s are still there with FCLK 2000 whatever voltage is in, there will be 101 errors after every 2 minutes. It's always there when FCLK is more than 1900 and was same with older BIOSes. Luckily haven't found no other failures than rare USB2 errors sometimes.
> 21 minutes WHEA graph looks like this.
> View attachment 2475489


Were you able to achieve the same FCLK with the previous 1.2.0.0 beta from @stasio for x570 or does the new BIOS performs well?


----------



## henson0115

Dyngsur said:


> What do you mean with hetro change?
> Dont know what you mean











(Gigabyte X570 AORUS Owners Thread)


Hmm I'd been perfectly stable for 2 weeks and now had 2 WHEA errors and reboots in the space of 2 days during work, so apps running; Citrix, Chrome, Zoom, Logicapture and Discord. Had no issues when gaming... haven't changed anything, only Nvidia driver update during that 2 week time period. A...




www.overclock.net




you need to edit the power plan and make these two options visible and set them as per mani's post  sorry i wasnt more specific, was kind on my phone at the time and couldnt find the link.

you can use a power plan editor which you will have to google for, unless someone knows a good link.

just to clarify, i created a new power profile based on the high performance amd one and used the settings from the reddit link i sent you, i then also used mani's hetro changes from above and see perfect idles.


----------



## wirx

I made some stability tests and can now say, that MCLK 2066 and 2100 aren't stable in games and memtest throws errors. It doesn't matter what voltages are vsoc, ram or anything else. It is stable in internet browsing, AIDA and cinebench tests. Tried with GDM disabled and 2T and got magical 49ns 









With F32a beta (that was removed) I can't boot with MCLK 2100 and MCLK 2066 was really slow in AIDA. So F33a is better, but still not stable enough.
MCLK 2033 works fine, no sudden restarts or game lags, also memtest runs without errors, haven't time to test F33a so long, but at least 10 minutes was without errors, here is F32a beta memtest. 









In BIOS all settings are default exept those what are attached down below, also in AMD overclocking menu VSOC is 1150, VDDP 850, VDDG both are 1050 -
I use all-core overclock via CTR (CCX1 4.8Ghx and CCX2 4.675Ghz @ 1.325V), it gives about 1ns less latency and 2x more L3 cache speeds.


----------



## ManniX-ITA

henson0115 said:


> (Gigabyte X570 AORUS Owners Thread)
> 
> 
> Hmm I'd been perfectly stable for 2 weeks and now had 2 WHEA errors and reboots in the space of 2 days during work, so apps running; Citrix, Chrome, Zoom, Logicapture and Discord. Had no issues when gaming... haven't changed anything, only Nvidia driver update during that 2 week time period. A...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.overclock.net
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you need to edit the power plan and make these two options visible and set them as per mani's post  sorry i wasnt more specific, was kind on my phone at the time and couldnt find the link.
> 
> you can use a power plan editor which you will have to google for, unless someone knows a good link.
> 
> just to clarify, i created a new power profile based on the high performance amd one and used the settings from the reddit link i sent you, i then also used mani's hetro changes from above and see perfect idles.


Nice!

You can also use QuickCPU, is very handy.
No need to mess with registry.



StackPath



@Dyngsur 

Today I ended up in the same scenario as you; vCore SVI2 always up while the others going down.
Yesterday I made some testing to try to fix my USB issues.
Turns out I left disabled in Advanced CPU Settings > AMD Cool & Quiet function.
If that's disabled then it will never go down. Always wondered the meaning of it 
Possibly there could be other options in the BIOS that could do the same but check this out.


----------



## Kha

@ManniX-ITA I made some more tests with the RTL 8125 NIC and after I removed Network Stack from bios, I got a blue Windows crash exactly when I was trying to log into World of Warcraft. 
Rebooted and once I got into bios, couldn't see any of my M.2 ssd drives. Went back to 1.15 vSOC, rebooted and they magically appeared.

What do you think, could the reason behind the crash be the NIC driver or the 1.175 vSOC we put yesterday ? I also replaced the 1st beta driver given by the MSI admin forums with the one from Gigabyte homepage. Sais it's same version tho.


----------



## ManniX-ITA

Kha said:


> @ManniX-ITA I made some more tests with the RTL 8125 NIC and after I removed Network Stack from bios, I got a blue Windows crash exactly when I was trying to log into World of Warcraft.
> Rebooted and once I got into bios, couldn't see any of my M.2 ssd drives. Went back to 1.15 vSOC, rebooted and they magically appeared.
> 
> What do you think, could the reason behind the crash be the NIC driver or the 1.175 vSOC we put yesterday ? I also replaced the 1st beta driver given by the MSI admin forums with the one from Gigabyte homepage. Sais it's same version tho.


I don't think so, the opposite maybe could have been.
Maybe more the Network Stack; some users reported they had less issues with it enabled.
Why did you disabled it?


----------



## Kha

ManniX-ITA said:


> I don't think so, the opposite maybe could have been.
> Maybe more the Network Stack; some users reported they had less issues with it enabled.
> Why did you disabled it?


Well, I wanted to see if it's stable without it. I still have it disabled but no issues so far.


----------



## ManniX-ITA

Kha said:


> Well, I wanted to see if it's stable without it. I still have it disabled but no issues so far.


More likely it went crazy for that change than the SOC voltage.
I've tested setting the SOC voltage below the recommended limit and after a while I got weird USB issues and audio issues.
The CPU is probably trying to auto-correct by itself internally (otherwise it wouldn't even boot into Windows) but it's a possible source of issues.


----------



## Kha

ManniX-ITA said:


> More likely it went crazy for that change than the SOC voltage.
> I've tested setting the SOC voltage below the recommended limit and after a while I got weird USB issues and audio issues.
> The CPU is probably trying to auto-correct by itself internally (otherwise it wouldn't even boot into Windows) but it's a possible source of issues.


Mkay back then to Network Stack for another 3 days, let's see. Will keep for now the 1.15v SOC, was very stable for me in the past.


----------



## Busy

wirx said:


> I made some stability tests and can now say, that MCLK 2066 and 2100 aren't stable in games and memtest throws errors. It doesn't matter what voltages are vsoc, ram or anything else. It is stable in internet browsing, AIDA and cinebench tests. Tried with GDM disabled and 2T and got magical 49ns
> View attachment 2475571
> 
> 
> With F32a beta (that was removed) I can't boot with MCLK 2100 and MCLK 2066 was really slow in AIDA. So F33a is better, but still not stable enough.
> MCLK 2033 works fine, no sudden restarts or game lags, also memtest runs without errors, haven't time to test F33a so long, but at least 10 minutes was without errors, here is F32a beta memtest.
> View attachment 2475572
> 
> 
> In BIOS all settings are default exept those what are attached down below, also in AMD overclocking menu VSOC is 1150, VDDP 850, VDDG both are 1050 -
> I use all-core overclock via CTR (CCX1 4.8Ghx and CCX2 4.675Ghz @ 1.325V), it gives about 1ns less latency and 2x more L3 cache speeds.


I didnt see on any picture what is the brand of you ddr4 modules? How many do you have? I wanna copy this to my settings if these are settings for Samsung b-die.

Thanks


----------



## zware

Does anyone having following behavior with bios f32 and f33a. when booting motherboard making 3 short beeps and one more little after (i have beeper attached) and everything seems to work fine afterword's, code on mb: A0. with f31 and older it does only short one before the post on the start, code on mb: AA. my system: aorus master x570 1.0, g.skill 3600c16 2x16Gb 1.0, 5950x and aorus 3080!


----------



## wirx

I have 4x 8GB Patriot ViperSteel 4400


----------



## ManniX-ITA

zware said:


> Does anyone having following behavior with bios f32 and f33a. when booting motherboard making 3 short beeps and one more little after (i have beeper attached) and everything seems to work fine afterword's, code on mb: A0. with f31 and older it does only short one before the post on the start, code on mb: AA. my system: aorus master x570 1.0, g.skill 3600c16 2x16Gb 1.0, 5950x and aorus 3080!


If I remember correctly, 3 beeps are RAM related.
Maybe try re-seating or checking the bus settings.


----------



## Dannyz

Hey all, just updated to F33a from F32 and noticed that they've taken away PBO2's max frequency offset which went up to 500MHz. Now it only goes up to 200MHz max. 
Before on F32, with +325MHz my 5900X was boost happy, but now only a couple cores haven seen a few spikes at/above 5GHz.










So I've been playing around with the new PBO2 curve optimizer in the bios and am confused by what's the best way to go about it.
With the key feature being per core undervolting, I'm personally finding that just leaving all cores with a -30 offset is yielding the best results for my chip.
Another question I have is when you guys are tinkering around with PBO2, are you turning off AMD Cool&Quiet or is better to just leave that enabled?

Haven't decided to take my 3733MHz ram further yet, but I gotta good feeling this bios should allow me to. On F32, no matter what I did 3800mem 1900fclk wasn't stable.


----------



## zware

ManniX-ITA said:


> If I remember correctly, 3 beeps are RAM related.
> Maybe try re-seating or checking the bus settings.


Its working w/o beeps or A0 code (IDE initialization is started ) when bios is f31 or older ... seems like its some new bios feature. I went back to f31 and all is nominal!


----------



## ManniX-ITA

zware said:


> Its working w/o beeps or A0 code (IDE initialization is started ) when bios is f31 or older ... seems like its some new bios feature. I went back to f31 and all is nominal!


Maybe it's just a BIOS bug, pretty uncommon to have the beeper connected these days



Dannyz said:


> Hey all, just updated to F33a from F32 and noticed that they've taken away PBO2's max frequency offset which went up to 500MHz. Now it only goes up to 200MHz max.
> Before on F32, with +325MHz my 5900X was boost happy, but now only a couple cores haven seen a few spikes at/above 5GHz.
> View attachment 2475639
> 
> 
> 
> So I've been playing around with the new PBO2 curve optimizer in the bios and am confused by what's the best way to go about it.
> With the key feature being per core undervolting, I'm personally finding that just leaving all cores with a -30 offset is yielding the best results for my chip.
> Another question I have is when you guys are tinkering around with PBO2, are you turning off AMD Cool&Quiet or is better to just leave that enabled?
> 
> Haven't decided to take my 3733MHz ram further yet, but I gotta good feeling this bios should allow me to. On F32, no matter what I did 3800mem 1900fclk wasn't stable.


Yes it's a pity they didn't extend the boost clock range on this one too.
About Cool & Quite the only change I've found out that if it's disabled the vCore SVI2 will not go down in idle.
Memory is better with F33a; I couldn't boot at 4000 MHz with F32 while now I can boot easily up to 4066 MHz


----------



## Dyngsur

henson0115 said:


> (Gigabyte X570 AORUS Owners Thread)
> 
> 
> Hmm I'd been perfectly stable for 2 weeks and now had 2 WHEA errors and reboots in the space of 2 days during work, so apps running; Citrix, Chrome, Zoom, Logicapture and Discord. Had no issues when gaming... haven't changed anything, only Nvidia driver update during that 2 week time period. A...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.overclock.net
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you need to edit the power plan and make these two options visible and set them as per mani's post  sorry i wasnt more specific, was kind on my phone at the time and couldnt find the link.
> 
> you can use a power plan editor which you will have to google for, unless someone knows a good link.
> 
> just to clarify, i created a new power profile based on the high performance amd one and used the settings from the reddit link i sent you, i then also used mani's hetro changes from above and see perfect idles.


Hello!

Downloaded a poweplan updater, but I dont exactly know what to change, if I only change the Heterogenus thread and short running, it still the same. Mannix must have changed something else, cause if I use the custom powerplan that I use, my SVI2 and VR OUT goes down to VID nrs.

The same with Ryzen Universal Powerplan.

Maybe you can guide me some, about what to change.


----------



## ManniX-ITA

Dyngsur said:


> Hello!
> 
> Downloaded a poweplan updater, but I dont exactly know what to change, if I only change the Heterogenus thread and short running, it still the same. Mannix must have changed something else, cause if I use the custom powerplan that I use, my SVI2 and VR OUT goes down to VID nrs.
> 
> The same with Ryzen Universal Powerplan.
> 
> Maybe you can guide me some, about what to change.


The vCore SVI2 will always go down if you set autonomous mode disabled.
The plans you are using are probably not using it, it's disabled like in the 1usmus plan.

If it's not going down it can be due to the AMD Cool & Quiet option in the BIOS or some other setting in the plan which is keeping it high with load.

I'm going to update now my custom plans; the LowPower is not autonomous and will bring it down quickly.
The Snappy is a balanced in autonomous which is focused on responsiveness, will go down very rarely.
The Ultimate is also with autonomous but based on the Windows Ultimate Performance, will bring it down quite consistently in idle.

Updated the plans.


----------



## Dyngsur

ManniX-ITA said:


> Nice!
> 
> You can also use QuickCPU, is very handy.
> No need to mess with registry.
> 
> 
> 
> StackPath
> 
> 
> 
> @Dyngsur
> 
> Today I ended up in the same scenario as you; vCore SVI2 always up while the others going down.
> Yesterday I made some testing to try to fix my USB issues.
> Turns out I left disabled in Advanced CPU Settings > AMD Cool & Quiet function.
> If that's disabled then it will never go down. Always wondered the meaning of it
> Possibly there could be other options in the BIOS that could do the same but check this out.


Nope not that, I have my AMD Cool & Quiet Function Enable. Must be something with powerplan or that you have a 5950x and building the powerplan around that.
It might behave different than a 5900x


----------



## ManniX-ITA

Dyngsur said:


> Nope not that, I have my AMD Cool & Quiet Function Enable. Must be something with powerplan or that you have a 5950x and building the powerplan around that.
> It might behave different than a 5900x


Which version did you tested?
Try the LowPower v8 I'm going to upload and let me know.
That's with autonomous mode disabled, the vCore should behave just like the 1usmus one.
Otherwise there's something I missed


----------



## Dyngsur

ManniX-ITA said:


> Which version did you tested?
> Try the LowPower v8 I'm going to upload and let me know.
> That's with autonomous mode disabled, the vCore should behave just like the 1usmus one.
> Otherwise there's something I missed


Hello, I have tryed v6 and v5, 
Havent tryed the others yet  Will do and see what happends. 
But cant do it just now, I am working atm. Will uppdate you as soon I can


----------



## ManniX-ITA

Dyngsur said:


> Hello, I have tryed v6 and v5,
> Havent tryed the others yet  Will do and see what happends.
> But cant do it just now, I am working atm. Will uppdate you as soon I can


Sure, I'm going to start now as well... good work 

I'm quite satisfied how both the LowPower and Ultimate are working right now, pretty sure they can be considered "final".
Unless something else weird comes out.

The Snappy it's still a WIP.


----------



## Marius A

juniormkl said:


> My Max CPU Boost Clock Override is limited to 200MHZ again on F33a, on F32a it was unlocked...


amd are playing hide and seek with those agesa ...i am good with f31 wont update untill there is another final version


----------



## RojoVerdeCiejo

On my previous post I mentioned that F33a had an unsafe shutdown. Except for XMP, I'm running everything stock, I have since changed the SOC from Auto (1.2v) to 1.1v and its been solid for 36 hours. According to an AMD briefing the SOC should be set at 1.1v when overclocking RAM and if unstable take baby steps up. Acording to buildzoid the Gigabyte Master starts having issues at 1.2v. So take it for what its worth. No WHEA errors, no USB issues, no shutdowns.


----------



## MyJules

i am liking F33a so far. i have x570 Elite with 5950x, 2 sticks of 32GB. All core CO with -20 and running 1833Mhz (i am not after OC. i want stable system).


----------



## gogx

F33a Auros Elite

Ram 3800 IF 1900
Running great so far.. PBO to auto, scalar auto, ofset +150...CO, best two cores -15 the rest -25


----------



## MyJules

RojoVerdeCiejo said:


> On my previous post I mentioned that F33a had an unsafe shutdown. Except for XMP, I'm running everything stock, I have since changed the SOC from Auto (1.2v) to 1.1v and its been solid for 36 hours. According to an AMD briefing the SOC should be set at 1.1v when overclocking RAM and if unstable take baby steps up. Acording to buildzoid the Gigabyte Master starts having issues at 1.2v. So take it for what its worth. No WHEA errors, no USB issues, no shutdowns.


i'll give it a try on my setup (not that i have any issues but). I do see that soc is on 1.2v-ish with auto. i've set negative offset and is now about 1.075v. I have x570 Elite...


----------



## saunupe1911

I've lost performance with F33a but temps are down by a lot. It's not allowing the 5900x to use as much power not sustaining the boost as much as F32. On the flip side I can't even crack 70c during any benchmark test so that's a huge plus. I wonder why AGESA ComboV2 1.2.0.0 is less aggressive


----------



## MikeS3000

saunupe1911 said:


> I've lost performance with F33a but temps are down by a lot. It's not allowing the CPU to use as much power not sustaining the boost as much as F32. On the flip side I can't even crack 70c during any benchmark test so that's a huge plus. I wonder why AGESA ComboV2 1.2.0.0 is less aggressive


Probably trying to help those like myself who have CPUs that either fail stress tests or blue-screen / black-screen at stock settings. Need some more testing but my "bad" core needed +5 CO to pass OCCT and Prime single core on 1.1.0.0. I noticed already that my CPU can take more negative #s for CO on most of my other cores and pass stress tests and not blue-screen. I don't think this AGESA "fixed" my bad core but may have lessened the amount of positive CO required to reach stability. Performance is about the same for me.


----------



## Kha

@stasio It's next week already mate, any news about our B550 Master F13a ?


----------



## Mopeygoth

X570 Master owner here, the chipset fan is making this terrible high-pitch sound.

it gets worse the higher rpm it spins of course, both honestly both in silent, performance, and balanced - they are all high pitch hell, just as i feared before buying this board.


Has anyone been looking into replacing the block with a solid heatsink, or by other means eliminating the need for the fan?


----------



## ManniX-ITA

Mopeygoth said:


> X570 Master owner here, the chipset fan is making this terrible high-pitch sound.
> 
> it gets worse the higher rpm it spins of course, both honestly both in silent, performance, and balanced - they are all high pitch hell, just as i feared before buying this board.
> 
> 
> Has anyone been looking into replacing the block with a solid heatsink, or by other means eliminating the need for the fan?


Also in silent?
You must have a very high SOC temperature.
It's a bit annoying but mine is not having any special high pitch.
Maybe would be worth considering an RMA.
If not, it's highly recommended to replace the horrible thermal pad with a proper one or thermal paste.

About a passive heatsink, didn't see anyone using it.
Except someone that used the HeatKiller SB water-block without connecting it to the loop and said it was kept at 30-40c.
It's big and tall and all copper.


----------



## saunupe1911

MikeS3000 said:


> Probably trying to help those like myself who have CPUs that either fail stress tests or blue-screen / black-screen at stock settings. Need some more testing but my "bad" core needed +5 CO to pass OCCT and Prime single core on 1.1.0.0. I noticed already that my CPU can take more negative #s for CO on most of my other cores and pass stress tests and not blue-screen. I don't think this AGESA "fixed" my bad core but may have lessened the amount of positive CO required to reach stability. Performance is about the same for me.


Interesting as my build froze with just 100+ mhz and -10 on my 2 best cores and -20 on the rest. I've had this setup with basically ever bios since F30.


----------



## Mopeygoth

ManniX-ITA said:


> Also in silent?
> You must have a very high SOC temperature.
> It's a bit annoying but mine is not having any special high pitch.
> Maybe would be worth considering an RMA.
> If not, it's highly recommended to replace the horrible thermal pad with a proper one or thermal paste.
> 
> About a passive heatsink, didn't see anyone using it.
> Except someone that used the HeatKiller SB water-block without connecting it to the loop and said it was kept at 30-40c.
> It's big and tall and all copper.


i dont think theres anything wrong with it - its doing 1800rpm in idle, i'm just very sensitive to noise - i don't want to hear it in idle :/

oh they are using a thermal pad? well thats just terrible - i will try repasting it, then maybe it will stay a bit lower idle and not kick in.

thats a nice tip, thanks - i was looking for one of the oldscool Thermalright chipset coolers, but they are way overpriced when available.

thanks man!


----------



## ManniX-ITA

Mopeygoth said:


> i dont think theres anything wrong with it, i'm just very sensitive to noise - i don't want to hear it in idle :/
> 
> oh they are using a thermal pad? well thats just terrible - i will try repasting it, then maybe it will stay a bit lower idle and not kick in.
> 
> thats a nice tip, thanks - i was looking for one of the oldscool Thermalright chipset coolers, but they are way overpriced when available.
> 
> thanks man!


You're welcome 
Re-pasting usually solve the issue as most of the time it stays below the 60c threshold which is when the fan is started with the Silent profile.

Anyway I've also a B550 Unify-X and yes not having that fan makes a big difference...


----------



## Mopeygoth

ManniX-ITA said:


> You're welcome
> Re-pasting usually solve the issue as most of the time it stays below the 60c threshold which is when the fan is started with the Silent profile.
> 
> Anyway I've also a B550 Unify-X and yes not having that fan makes a big difference...


cool, i guess it must be the PCH chipset temp im looking for..

i did another check from cold boot, and the fan did not start until the chipset hit 60c - so not PCH.

i'm not concerned about the temperatures, but i am bothered by the noise 

gonna do kryonaut replacement soon!


----------



## Hg201

I, too, have an X570 Aorus Master (1.0) board and am seeing the same PCH temps and fan speeds.










This is at idle!

Can anyone recommend a good tutorial on replacing the thermal pad on the chipset heatsink with thermal paste?


----------



## Yuke

Mopeygoth said:


> cool, i guess it must be the PCH temp im looking for..
> View attachment 2475733





Hg201 said:


> I, too, have an X570 Aorus Master (1.0) board and am seeing the same PCH temps and fan speeds.
> 
> View attachment 2475741
> 
> 
> This is at idle!
> 
> Can anyone recommend a good tutorial on replacing the thermal pad on the chipset heatsink with thermal paste?


Also 1.0 here.










Temps seem fine here...never replaced anything...


----------



## Hg201

Yuke said:


> Also 1.0 here.
> 
> View attachment 2475747
> 
> 
> Temps seem fine here...never replaced anything...


What power plan are you using?
I use AMD Ryzen High Performance, and I think it's idle settings are not great.


----------



## Yuke

Hg201 said:


> What power plan are you using?
> I use AMD Ryzen High Performance, and I think it's idle settings are not great.


Im pretty much maxed out on anything.


3800X with EDC=1 "fix" and skalar 10
RAM at 1.5V
VSOC at 1.185V
High Performance Powerplan with deactivated C-States/CoolnQuiet
3 m.2 SSDs

Should be plenty of heat. Maybe my PC-Case fan setup works well, dunno.

:edit:

Well, both of you run pretty slow idle case fan speeds from what i can see on the screenshots...thats probably a reason. I run mine at 1000rpm 24/7


----------



## qiller

Got a discussion in another forum and I wonder, what are your really default voltages in zentimings? For a correct reset of your uefi-settings you need to clear-cmos (press the button several times or hold it for some seconds) + load optimized defaults. Why I ask is, some got really high vsoc, like 1.175V (GET) or 1.231V (GET) with defaults. And I never saw such high voltages with pure defaults. This is, what I get.








What are your voltages?


----------



## ManniX-ITA

Hg201 said:


> What power plan are you using?
> I use AMD Ryzen High Performance, and I think it's idle settings are not great.


Power plan shouldn't matter for the Chipset SOC.
Someone is lucky, someone else less.
Mine were very similar.
Replaced with Kryonaut and now is 10c and more less.

You have to remove the board, remove the backplate and then remove the chipset heatsink.
Is not really much difficult.
Worst part could be removing the thermal pad.
Mine was really hard, rigid and sticky.
Had to use a plastic tool to remove it carefully, took 5-10 minutes.


----------



## ghiga_andrei

qiller said:


> Got a discussion in another forum and I wonder, what are your really default voltages in zentimings? For a correct reset of your uefi-settings you need to clear-cmos (press the button several times or hold it for some seconds) + load optimized defaults. Why I ask is, some got really high vsoc, like 1.175V (GET) or 1.231V (GET) with defaults. And I never saw such high voltages with pure defaults. This is, what I get.
> View attachment 2475756
> 
> What are your voltages?


My defaults are identical to yours without XMP on an Aorus Elite (seems we have almost same RAM too, don't know what the extra letter mean for my kit):










Here are also what happens when I turn XMP on:


----------



## HyperC

So I have a strange issue i can boot into window 2000 fclk at 1.112v soc anything lower causes usb issues.. idle windows 0 errors run Aida nets me 102 errors upped the soc 1 tick in bios all the way up to 1.212v and still the same ammount of errors. What gets even more odd is I pull 1 error mem read speed no matter what then with the lowest soc voltage went 101 to memory copy, upped soc 1 again memory read then 101 errors went to l2. So does everyone else boot in windows roughly with 1.1 soc and in counter the same issue


----------



## Dyngsur

ManniX-ITA said:


> Sure, I'm going to start now as well... good work
> 
> I'm quite satisfied how both the LowPower and Ultimate are working right now, pretty sure they can be considered "final".
> Unless something else weird comes out.
> 
> The Snappy it's still a WIP.


Lower works with idling, but not the Ultimate.


----------



## ManniX-ITA

Dyngsur said:


> Lower works with idling, but not the Ultimate.


Yes, Ultimate is autonomous.
You must have some setting in the profile which is keeping the vCore high.
My clean bench install can stay most of the time with low vCore also with the Ultimate, the main install which is bloated not much.


----------



## gassymancan

Holy wow. 

How the heck are y'all able to reach these numbers? 
I just got a higher binned memory that does XMP 4000 cl16 stock, but I can't budge past 3600 1:1 on f33a (but F32 is slightly better!...)

I've tried maxing out mem volts at 1.5v, 1.2 SOC, 1150 VDDG and 1100 VDDP. Not really sure what else to do. all LLC at turbo....

I was able to get 3733 on zen 2 1:1. Wth is going on. 
I feel like I'm missing a crucial setting somewhere but I don't know what it could be. 
Hoping future updates makes a difference. I guess its way too early in the bios update cycle to call it quits on 2000 1:1:1. 

Running a 5950x on an aorus master x570 rev 1.0


----------



## t4t3r

gassymancan said:


> Holy wow.
> 
> How the heck are y'all able to reach these numbers?
> I just got a higher binned memory that does XMP 4000 cl16 stock, but I can't budge past 3600 1:1 on f33a (but F32 is slightly better!...)
> 
> I've tried maxing out mem volts at 1.5v, 1.2 SOC, 1150 VDDG and 1100 VDDP. Not really sure what else to do. all LLC at turbo....
> 
> I was able to get 3733 on zen 2 1:1. Wth is going on.
> I feel like I'm missing a crucial setting somewhere but I don't know what it could be.
> Hoping future updates makes a difference. I guess its way too early in the bios update cycle to call it quits on 2000 1:1:1.
> 
> Running a 5950x on an aorus master x570 rev 1.0


Turn off spread spectrum. If it’s enabled I bet turning it off would take care of it.

If that is already disabled, decouple FCLK and MCLK as a test and run your memory at 4000 to validate both your board and dimms can handle it.


----------



## dr.Rafi

MikeS3000 said:


> Probably trying to help those like myself who have CPUs that either fail stress tests or blue-screen / black-screen at stock settings. Need some more testing but my "bad" core needed +5 CO to pass OCCT and Prime single core on 1.1.0.0. I noticed already that my CPU can take more negative #s for CO on most of my other cores and pass stress tests and not blue-screen. I don't think this AGESA "fixed" my bad core but may have lessened the amount of positive CO required to reach stability. Performance is about the same for me.


Some times bad mounted heatsink/waterblock can give different result with some cores crashing for overheating,
for me turning the waterblock 90 degree help me acheive better result with CO with same bios and setting(the waterblock micro fins is covering the dies areas rather than the other side of the cpu), AMD problem you cant moniter each core temp individually so is hard to tell if it is thermal problem especially if the over heated core is not one of the best cores so it wont boost frequently like others.


----------



## gassymancan

t4t3r said:


> Turn off spread spectrum. If it’s enabled I bet turning it off would take care of it.
> 
> If that is already disabled, decouple FCLK and MCLK as a test and run your memory at 4000 to validate both your board and dimms can handle it.


Well I finally got them to boot. It seems spread specturm disabling did help. But curiously enough...I can't boot at 1900. Period. I can boot at 1866, and 1933...but not 1900? I found that tip off another forum. Wild. 

Anyway, errors up the wazoo at 4000 and as far as I can tell my voltages are pretty much "safely" maxed everywhere, but I'll post up here and see if anyone can offer any advice. Thanks for the spread spectrum bit.


----------



## MikeS3000

dr.Rafi said:


> Some times bad mounted heatsink/waterblock can give different result with some cores crashing for overheating,
> for me turning the waterblock 90 degree help me acheive better result with CO with same bios and setting(the waterblock micro fins is covering the dies areas rather than the other side of the cpu), AMD problem you cant moniter each core temp individually so is hard to tell if it is thermal problem especially if the over heated core is not one of the best cores so it wont boost frequently like others.


I thought about remount but temps are really good overall. NH-D15s. Maybe i will give that a shot.


----------



## bsmith27

Yuke said:


> Also 1.0 here.
> 
> View attachment 2475747
> 
> 
> Temps seem fine here...never replaced anything...


Whats yoiur PCH temp when your in your BIOS?


----------



## Yuke

qiller said:


> Got a discussion in another forum and I wonder, what are your really default voltages in zentimings? For a correct reset of your uefi-settings you need to clear-cmos (press the button several times or hold it for some seconds) + load optimized defaults. Why I ask is, some got really high vsoc, like 1.175V (GET) or 1.231V (GET) with defaults. And I never saw such high voltages with pure defaults. This is, what I get.
> View attachment 2475756
> 
> What are your voltages?


Its the same for me without XMP profile..when i activate my 3600Mhz profile i get 1.175 VSOC ... when i change it to 1.185 VSOC i can have 3800Mhz stable as **** (no weird **** happening anymore like before when I still tried the "1usmus voltages".

When F32 goes non-beta I will try pushing to 1.2 VSOC and see if I can do over 3800Mhz on my Day1 Zen2 CPU.


----------



## Yuke

bsmith27 said:


> Whats yoiur PCH temp when your in your BIOS?


----------



## nievz

Hey guys, did F33A improved your all core overclock? I haven’t played with it since i’m using CO... but curious what your results are.


----------



## ManniX-ITA

nievz said:


> Hey guys, did F33A improved your all core overclock? I haven’t played with it since i’m using CO... but curious what your results are.


No changes for me.
Per CCX is still messed up.


----------



## Hammerkeg

ManniX-ITA said:


> No changes for me.
> Per CCX is still messed up.


In what way is it messed up for you?
I went from F30 to F33a, and I'm having some issues. Seems to be a bit less performance, and a bit less stable.


----------



## ManniX-ITA

Hammerkeg said:


> In what way is it messed up for you?
> I went from F30 to F33a, and I'm having some issues. Seems to be a bit less performance, and a bit less stable.


Bit less performant maybe, stability is fine for me.

Per CCX is messed up as reported by others; could be CPU model dependent.
Half of the cores per CCD, the 2nd part, have the wrong frequency (eg. 3600 instead of 4600).
This means there's a mistake in the SMU calls to set the frequencies.


----------



## Hammerkeg

ManniX-ITA said:


> Bit less performant maybe, stability is fine for me.
> 
> Per CCX is messed up as reported by others; could be CPU model dependent.
> Half of the cores per CCD, the 2nd part, have the wrong frequency (eg. 3600 instead of 4600).
> This means there's a mistake in the SMU calls to set the frequencies.


My clocks seem to be fine in Per CCX (at least by HWiNFO's reckoning). Weirdly, I've rerun CB R23 and intermediate scores are higher (Was below the 24C Xeon, now above) but I can't finish a run. Identical settings to F30.


----------



## Hg201

Yuke said:


> View attachment 2475911


Hmm. My system is much warmer overall. Here are my temperatures when in the BIOS:









My room temperature is 23℃. I wonder if my case is really that bad. It is a Fractal Design Define R6, which is not an airflow case, but I opened the front and side and removed all dust filters and it made no difference.


----------



## Slaytera

Hello,

i kinda have a problem with my x570 master rev 1.2 board.
I have a 4x8gb 3800mhz cl 14 ram kit which works fine. i can even run it at 4000 mhz. but as soon as i increase the FCLK above 1867, i get stuck in a bootloop till the bios resets.
running a ryzen 5950x & the latest bios (verion 33a)

was just wondering if anyone has the same issue with the infinity fabric oc or if u r fine.


----------



## SnowMan

EDIT 
I finally did get the f33a worked out and got tight timings.

F33A did allow a much higher stable fclk tested to 2000 with DDR 4000 B-die kit, however the performance no matter what timings I tried was not good. I have found that the best performing bios is f31 which curiously isn't even available from driver support website anymore. F31 yields very tight timings @ 3800

The 31q bios was the next best performer.


----------



## wirx

Try to rise vsoc voltage, I got much better benchmark results when going 1150mv to 1200mv
Also per core overclock isn't still working with f33a


----------



## Yuke

Hg201 said:


> Hmm. My system is much warmer overall. Here are my temperatures when in the BIOS:
> View attachment 2475916
> 
> 
> My room temperature is 23℃. I wonder if my case is really that bad. It is a Fractal Design Define R6, which is not an airflow case, but I opened the front and side and removed all dust filters and it made no difference.


My Room is kinda cold in winter. 

~19°C


----------



## Lepala

F33A Works better than F32A for me. Pbo advanced gave better performance on this too.


----------



## ManniX-ITA

Hg201 said:


> Hmm. My system is much warmer overall. Here are my temperatures when in the BIOS:
> View attachment 2475916
> 
> 
> My room temperature is 23℃. I wonder if my case is really that bad. It is a Fractal Design Define R6, which is not an airflow case, but I opened the front and side and removed all dust filters and it made no difference.


I have 54c with 21.7c room temperature.

As reported already, I've tested the Silent profile for the Chipset fan and is bugged.
The fan doesn't start even at 70c, die temp at 79c.

Then I got curious and wanted to see how up it would get with OCCT Power stress test (CPU+GPU).
Wow.
The moment I click on start on the test the PC freezes, black screen.
It doesn't power off keeping the power button pressed, can only switched off from the PSU.
Once rebooted BIOS profile is reset.

Tested a couple of times; with the Chipset fan profile set to Balanced no issue.
Bottom line: do not use the Silent profile!



Slaytera said:


> Hello,
> 
> i kinda have a problem with my x570 master rev 1.2 board.
> I have a 4x8gb 3800mhz cl 14 ram kit which works fine. i can even run it at 4000 mhz. but as soon as i increase the FCLK above 1867, i get stuck in a bootloop till the bios resets.
> running a ryzen 5950x & the latest bios (verion 33a)
> 
> was just wondering if anyone has the same issue with the infinity fabric oc or if u r fine.


It's pretty common, for some reason many 5000 can't boot at 1900 right now.
You can probably boot at IF 2000 with high voltages and maybe even 1933/1967 the issue is specific to 1900.


----------



## Hg201

ManniX-ITA said:


> As reported already, I've tested the Silent profile for the Chipset fan and is bugged.
> The fan doesn't start even at 70c, die temp at 79c.
> 
> Then I got curious and wanted to see how up it would get with OCCT Power stress test (CPU+GPU).
> Wow.
> The moment I click on start on the test the PC freezes, black screen.
> It doesn't power off keeping the power button pressed, can only switched off from the PSU.
> Once rebooted BIOS profile is reset.
> 
> Tested a couple of times; with the Chipset fan profile set to Balanced no issue.
> Bottom line: do not use the Silent profile!


Yesterday I switched to the Silent profile for the Chassis/PCH fan and it has been running for more than 24 hours without any problem. While in Windows the PCH Diode temperature is 77℃ and the fan is reported running at 1860 RPM.

This is on Aorus X570 Master with BIOS F31, PBO enabled but no CO tweaks, XMP memory profile.

(I am using your "Ultimate Performace v5" power plan in Windows -- thanks for that!)


----------



## ManniX-ITA

Hg201 said:


> Yesterday I switched to the Silent profile for the Chassis/PCH fan and it has been running for more than 24 hours without any problem. While in Windows the PCH Diode temperature is 77℃ and the fan is reported running at 1860 RPM.
> 
> (I am using your "Ultimate Performace v5" power plan in Windows -- thanks for that!)


Which BIOS version?
I've tested it with F33a but I remember someone reporting it also for an earlier BIOS and telling was not working for some latest releases already.
If the fan is spinning shouldn't be bugged.

Using as well the v5 profile with Process Lasso and seems pretty good so far, in case you see something weird let me know!


----------



## Hg201

ManniX-ITA said:


> Which BIOS version?
> I've tested it with F33a but I remember someone reporting it also for an earlier BIOS and telling was not working for some latest releases already.
> If the fan is spinning shouldn't be bugged.
> 
> Using as well the v5 profile with Process Lasso and seems pretty good so far, in case you see something weird let me know!


Yeah sorry, I edited my post with the BIOS version (F31). I am too chicken to try betas since I need my PC to be usable .


----------



## ManniX-ITA

Hg201 said:


> Yeah sorry, I edited my post with the BIOS version (F31). I am too chicken to try betas since I need my PC to be usable .


Well you are right, it can be dangerous 
Thanks for the info.


----------



## Dannyz

ManniX-ITA said:


> Bit less performant maybe, stability is fine for me.
> 
> Per CCX is messed up as reported by others; could be CPU model dependent.
> Half of the cores per CCD, the 2nd part, have the wrong frequency (eg. 3600 instead of 4600).
> This means there's a mistake in the SMU calls to set the frequencies.


I'm also finding the per core undervolting might be messed up as well. Settings cores to something like -20 or 25 all core yields better results vs settings the best ones to -25 and the worse cores to -30.


----------



## p2im0

Dannyz said:


> Hey all, just updated to F33a from F32 and noticed that they've taken away PBO2's max frequency offset which went up to 500MHz. Now it only goes up to 200MHz max.
> Before on F32, with +325MHz my 5900X was boost happy, but now only a couple cores haven seen a few spikes at/above 5GHz.
> View attachment 2475639
> 
> 
> 
> So I've been playing around with the new PBO2 curve optimizer in the bios and am confused by what's the best way to go about it.
> With the key feature being per core undervolting, I'm personally finding that just leaving all cores with a -30 offset is yielding the best results for my chip.
> Another question I have is when you guys are tinkering around with PBO2, are you turning off AMD Cool&Quiet or is better to just leave that enabled?
> 
> Haven't decided to take my 3733MHz ram further yet, but I gotta good feeling this bios should allow me to. On F32, no matter what I did 3800mem 1900fclk wasn't stable.


Holy cow, what settings were you using on F33a that was getting those boost clocks? I'm having a hard time with single core boost above 4.925MHz.


----------



## ghiga_andrei

Lepala said:


> F33A Works better than F32A for me. Pbo advanced gave better performance on this too.
> View attachment 2475929


Are these Defaults + XMP or did you manually set VSOC to 1.075V ? I don't understand why you would get 1.075V VSOC on Auto and I get 1.175V on Auto, with same frequency of RAM and IF. Other users also reported 1.175 or even 1.2V.


----------



## HyperC

wirx said:


> Try to rise vsoc voltage, I got much better benchmark results when going 1150mv to 1200mv
> Also per core overclock isn't still working with f33a


per core? meaning ccx ? if so works for me did 4.9 with get 1.35v and 4.6 other one


----------



## Dannyz

p2im0 said:


> Holy cow, what settings were you using on F33a that was getting those boost clocks? I'm having a hard time with single core boost above 4.925MHz.


I was on F32 Bios
PBO limit: Motherboard
Scalar: Auto
Curve optimizer set at -30 all cores
offset: 325MHz
Thermal limite: auto 

Doesn't matter as I believe the CPU was clock stretching and found out later it wasn't even stable. Finding stability when using curve optimizer is a lot more complex. You can pass 12 hours of prime95 but still be unstable in lightly threaded workloads.
I have since updated to F33 bios which seems a lot more stable both in regards to ram OC and curve optimizer.
Now I'm using the following settings:
PBO limit: Motherboard
Scalar: Auto
Curve optimizer set at -25 all cores
offset: 100MHz
Thermal limit: 255

My scores are around the same as before but I don't see my CPU boosting as often to 5GHz+. In CB20 my sustained single core boost is 4.9-4.925GHz but interestingly the scores are the same. Now I'm just trying to figure out how to actually get this CPU to sustain 5GHz in this workload. I see other people on this site do it with their 5900X CPUz.


----------



## DaftTitan

Yuke said:


> Also 1.0 here.
> 
> View attachment 2475747
> 
> 
> Temps seem fine here...never replaced anything...


Sorry for the dump question: I am new into this.
This print screen is which software? Thanks.


----------



## Hg201

DaftTitan said:


> Sorry for the dump question: I am new into this.
> This print screen is which software? Thanks.


That one is from AIDA64. "Computer -> Sensor" option.


----------



## ManniX-ITA

Dannyz said:


> I'm also finding the per core undervolting might be messed up as well. Settings cores to something like -20 or 25 all core yields better results vs settings the best ones to -25 and the worse cores to -30.


Didn't test it, will try to check it out

If you want to test CO stability run an MT bench or stress test and immediately after Geekbench 5. 
I use OCCT now. Keep both open, run OCCT for a couple of minutes, stop OCCT and run GB5.
If it's not stable will crash 100%, either with OCCT or GB5.


----------



## dimenus88

ManniX-ITA said:


> Didn't test it, will try to check it out
> 
> If you want to test CO stability run an MT bench or stress test and immediately after Geekbench 5.
> I use OCCT now. Keep both open, run OCCT for a couple of minutes, stop OCCT and run GB5.
> If it's not stable will crash 100%, either with OCCT or GB5.


The fastest way I've found to crash a core is OCCT SSE/small 2T w/ SMT on and affinity. MT won't necessarily cause the same crash if you're thermally limited.


----------



## p2im0

Dannyz said:


> I was on F32 Bios
> PBO limit: Motherboard
> Scalar: Auto
> Curve optimizer set at -30 all cores
> offset: 325MHz
> Thermal limite: auto
> 
> Doesn't matter as I believe the CPU was clock stretching and found out later it wasn't even stable. Finding stability when using curve optimizer is a lot more complex. You can pass 12 hours of prime95 but still be unstable in lightly threaded workloads.
> I have since updated to F33 bios which seems a lot more stable both in regards to ram OC and curve optimizer.
> Now I'm using the following settings:
> PBO limit: Motherboard
> Scalar: Auto
> Curve optimizer set at -25 all cores
> offset: 100MHz
> Thermal limit: 255
> 
> My scores are around the same as before but I don't see my CPU boosting as often to 5GHz+. In CB20 my sustained single core boost is 4.9-4.925GHz but interestingly the scores are the same. Now I'm just trying to figure out how to actually get this CPU to sustain 5GHz in this workload. I see other people on this site do it with their 5900X CPUz.


Ok thank you, this is FAR closer to what I'm seeing and able to achieve. Same settings above, also on F33, -28 on all; -18 on my starred cores (one refuses to boot above -20), -20 on grey dot cores.
Offset: 75MHz
Thermal: Auto
Scaler: Auto and 8x (I see sustained clocks longer at 8x)

I can hit 4.925 but even when increasing the offset clocks don't go any higher. Prior to F33 I couldn't get any core above -20.


----------



## Lepala

ghiga_andrei said:


> Are these Defaults + XMP or did you manually set VSOC to 1.075V ? I don't understand why you would get 1.075V VSOC on Auto and I get 1.175V on Auto, with same frequency of RAM and IF. Other users also reported 1.175 or even 1.2V.


XMP + vsoc 1.1 + medium llc. Got whea when gaming changed turbo llc 1.087 vsoc now no crashes so far. global c states disabled + typical idle psu. pbo advanced with 666/666/666 limits.


----------



## TaunyTiger

I installed F33a today, and notis the lower boost. So i tryed some higher CO. And yes, it's better. With F31 i could do -13 on some cores, -20 on others, and left my bad cores on 0. Right now i've bump upp all my cores with -5, and now F33a seems to boost pretty mutch like F31. I believe that F33a have lowered the frekvenz curve, compared to the older bioses. But you should still be able to restore your boost with CO. With F31, all of my CCD0 cores boosted 5050mhz in windows. With F33a only my best cores boosted 5ghz+. Now with some higher CO than before, witch was not stable then, is stable now. I got 2 cores boosting 4975mhz and 4 cores boosting 5ghz or higher in idle. R20 score: 638 singel - 8690 multi.
And I should be able to get 5050mhz CCD0 boost, and i might aswell be able to put -4/-5 on cores with 0, those was not stable with -2 before. I will try this out ofc.


----------



## gassymancan

This is what I'm running now to get 4000 1:1:1. I'm wondering what voltages I should try to adjust down (aside from SOC, VDDP/VDDG, I'll be starting at 1.1V then moving up until stable). If anyone has any specific ideas that would be sweet otherwise I was just going to start decreasing them one at a time. These are basically my settings from running my overclocked ram on Ryzen 3900x which ran well for about 6 months at those voltages. Wondering if its any different for ryzen 5000. I also have AMD cool n quiet mode disabled and SOC uncore mode enabled. 

What timings should I try to tighten up? Those are XMP. Otherwise I Was just going to go for 1usmus "safe" settings for 3800hz then go from there. 

Anyone know when 1usmus is coming up with the next iteration of memory calculators for ryzen 3rd gen/4000 IF/U/Memclocks?


----------



## TaunyTiger

gassymancan said:


> View attachment 2475978
> View attachment 2475980
> 
> 
> This is what I'm running now to get 4000 1:1:1. I'm wondering what voltages I should try to adjust down (aside from SOC, VDDP/VDDG, I'll be starting at 1.1V then moving up until stable). If anyone has any specific ideas that would be sweet otherwise I was just going to start decreasing them one at a time. These are basically my settings from running my overclocked ram on Ryzen 3900x which ran well for about 6 months at those voltages. Wondering if its any different for ryzen 5000. I also have AMD cool n quiet mode disabled and SOC uncore mode enabled.
> 
> What timings should I try to tighten up? Those are XMP. Otherwise I Was just going to go for 1usmus "safe" settings for 3800hz then go from there.
> 
> Anyone know when 1usmus is coming up with the next iteration of memory calculators for ryzen 3rd gen/4000 IF/U/Memclocks?


Start by disable GDM (Gear down mode). Your 4000CL15 sticks is running at 4000CL16.


----------



## mahaudi

What do I have to set if I use CCX OC. make that all cores have the right rhythm?

My CPU is running Primestable 4650 and 4550 Mhz @ 1.192v.

Tested with an Asus X570 Impact.

Today I installed the master for testing but if I set 4650 Mhz on the first chiplet and 4550 Mhz on the second chiplet, only the first 4 cores per chiplet are operated with the clock.

Bios : F33a

See for yourself:


----------



## gassymancan

TaunyTiger said:


> Start by disable GDM (Gear down mode). Your 4000CL15 sticks is running at 4000CL16.



Hmmm...
When I disable gear down mode it will only run at 2T. When I force it to run at 1T it wont boot to windows. Any suggestions?


----------



## KedarWolf

gassymancan said:


> Hmmm...
> When I disable gear down mode it will only run at 2T. When I force it to run at 1T it wont boot to windows. Any suggestions?


It's normal for 1T not to work except in lower RAM speeds but 2T actually performs better than 1T GDM enabled in most cases.

brb, going to show 2T vs 1T GDM enabled on my 3950x.


----------



## ManniX-ITA

mahaudi said:


> What do I have to set if I use CCX OC. make that all cores have the right rhythm?
> 
> My CPU is running Primestable 4650 and 4550 Mhz @ 1.192v.
> 
> Tested with an Asus X570 Impact.
> 
> Today I installed the master for testing but if I set 4650 Mhz on the first chiplet and 4550 Mhz on the second chiplet, only the first 4 cores per chiplet are operated with the clock.
> 
> Bios : F33a
> 
> See for yourself:


Yes it's doing the same for everyone, it's bugged.


----------



## stasio

B550 BIOS F13a is out.....








GIGABYTE Latest Beta BIOS - TweakTown Forums


Warning Some of beta BIOSes are still undergoing compatibility testing. GIGABYTE is sharing these BIOSes for testing purposes only and are not meant for general release. If you are not familiar with beta BIOS testing, then please only flash the recommended release BIOSes that are posted on the...




www.tweaktownforum.com


----------



## Jason_Cruze

stasio said:


> B550 BIOS F13a is out.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GIGABYTE Latest Beta BIOS - TweakTown Forums
> 
> 
> Warning Some of beta BIOSes are still undergoing compatibility testing. GIGABYTE is sharing these BIOSes for testing purposes only and are not meant for general release. If you are not familiar with beta BIOS testing, then please only flash the recommended release BIOSes that are posted on the...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.tweaktownforum.com


Thanks @stasio.


----------



## Nighthog

@stasio

When will the BIOS guys work on Ryzen 4000 series support?

My Ryzen 5 PRO 4650G is still a "locked" processor. PBO missing options in BIOS to be able to unlock it's TDC, EDC, PPT etc and the +200-500Mhz boost option.
Been several months since I mentioned this but nothing is happening but all the 3000 series & 5000 series are getting better support.

iGPU still can't be enabled with latest AMD drivers without blue screen occurring with a dPGU installed.
[97] post code errors freeze with random BIOS setting changes also getting more frequent.


----------



## wisebear

Hello, i have some questions regarding a couple of things i'm unsure about, hopefully somebody can answer them.
The questions are specifically about X570 AORUS Elite, but I suppose the general theory can apply to any X570 board.

1) When installing a new BIOS, is it MANDATORY to clear the CMOS via jumper/button, or will loading the optimized defaults be enough? I'm asking this cause in many occasions, reverting to a BIOS of which i had a perfectly stable profile, would result in that profile suddenly not being stable anymore (or even PC not POST at all), as if traces of settings had persisted between bios versions. This wasn't an issue between F30 and F31 releases, but it has become pretty annoying when switching to/from F33a. Problem is, clearing CMOS is extremely cumbersome for me (big hands + small case + questionable cable management + not a lot of space to do it without disconnecting a lot of stuff) but if turns out it really is necessary, i'll try to organize something.

2) LLC, My understanding is that they're meant to compensate for voltage drops on heavy loads. X570 Elite has only two menus (for CPU and RAM) and the settings are described as Auto, Normal, Standard, Low, etc which doesn't help me understand what kind of impact they actually have. Can anybody provide me a brief explanation on how they actually affect voltage and in what context i might want to change from one value to another? To me it seems something very useful when using a static overclock with a fixed voltage, but for example on my 5800x using PBO, where voltage is constantly changing and self regulated by the CPU (and lower voltages might lead to more overclocking headroom), why would I want LLC to interfere with it?

Thank you.


----------



## Spectre73

wisebear said:


> Hello, i have some questions regarding a couple of things i'm unsure about, hopefully somebody can answer them.
> The questions are specifically about X570 AORUS Elite, but I suppose the general theory can apply to any X570 board.
> 
> 1) When installing a new BIOS, is it MANDATORY to clear the CMOS via jumper/button, or will loading the optimized defaults be enough? I'm asking this cause in many occasions, reverting to a BIOS of which i had a perfectly stable profile, would result in that profile suddenly not being stable anymore (or even PC not POST at all), as if traces of settings had persisted between bios versions. This wasn't an issue between F30 and F31 releases, but it has become pretty annoying when switching to/from F33a. Problem is, clearing CMOS is extremely cumbersome for me (big hands + small case + questionable cable management + not a lot of space to do it without disconnecting a lot of stuff) but if turns out it really is necessary, i'll try to organize something.


It is considered to be the go to routine to clear cmos after every bios flash. If you have trouble reaching the spot, consider connecting the jumper with the reset switch of your case - at least if you do not need the reset functionality otherwise.


----------



## wisebear

Spectre73 said:


> It is considered to be the go to routine to clear cmos after every bios flash. If you have trouble reaching the spot, consider connecting the jumper with the reset switch of your case - at least if you do not need the reset functionality otherwise.


That's actually a pretty neat idea, i'll consider it!
Thank you.


----------



## ManniX-ITA

wisebear said:


> Hello, i have some questions regarding a couple of things i'm unsure about, hopefully somebody can answer them.
> The questions are specifically about X570 AORUS Elite, but I suppose the general theory can apply to any X570 board.
> 
> 1) When installing a new BIOS, is it MANDATORY to clear the CMOS via jumper/button, or will loading the optimized defaults be enough? I'm asking this cause in many occasions, reverting to a BIOS of which i had a perfectly stable profile, would result in that profile suddenly not being stable anymore (or even PC not POST at all), as if traces of settings had persisted between bios versions. This wasn't an issue between F30 and F31 releases, but it has become pretty annoying when switching to/from F33a. Problem is, clearing CMOS is extremely cumbersome for me (big hands + small case + questionable cable management + not a lot of space to do it without disconnecting a lot of stuff) but if turns out it really is necessary, i'll try to organize something.
> 
> 2) LLC, My understanding is that they're meant to compensate for voltage drops on heavy loads. X570 Elite has only two menus (for CPU and RAM) and the settings are described as Auto, Normal, Standard, Low, etc which doesn't help me understand what kind of impact they actually have. Can anybody provide me a brief explanation on how they actually affect voltage and in what context i might want to change from one value to another? To me it seems something very useful when using a static overclock with a fixed voltage, but for example on my 5800x using PBO, where voltage is constantly changing and self regulated by the CPU (and lower voltages might lead to more overclocking headroom), why would I want LLC to interfere with it?
> 
> Thank you.


You can either connect the Reset or add something like this:









Ytian 2 Pcs Computer PC Reset SW Taster Power EIN Aus Taste Knopf Schalter Kabel 50cm: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör


Ytian 2 Pcs Computer PC Reset SW Taster Power EIN Aus Taste Knopf Schalter Kabel 50cm: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör



www.amazon.de





Then hang it out the case in a safe position; you can buy breadboard cables like this one to extend if it's not long enough:









Longruner 120pcs Breadboard Ribbon Cables with ArduinoIDE Raspberry Pi 3 40pin Male to Female, 40pin Male to Male, 40pin Female to Female Breadboard Jumper Wires Dupont Wire Kit LK45: Amazon.de: Gewerbe, Industrie & Wissenschaft


Longruner 120pcs Breadboard Ribbon Cables with ArduinoIDE Raspberry Pi 3 40pin Male to Female, 40pin Male to Male, 40pin Female to Female Breadboard Jumper Wires Dupont Wire Kit LK45: Amazon.de: Gewerbe, Industrie & Wissenschaft



www.amazon.de





LLC generic info:








What is 'load line calibration' in my BIOS and how can I use it?


It helps calibrate your line load.




www.pcgamer.com




.

As general rule LLC High and Turbo for stability and OC; they'll keep the vCore more close to the nominal with a lesser drop.
Just use Turbo only if really needed by the situation.
Extreme is extreme... will keep the vCore at nominal level but it could cause overshoot, going higher than nominal.
So it's not really recommended unless there's a very specific reason and you know what you are doing.


----------



## Jason_Cruze

Guys in F33a do you have the boost override maxed out at +200Mhz and not +500Mhz as the previous BIOS?


----------



## ManniX-ITA

Jason_Cruze said:


> Guys in F33a do you have the boost override maxed out at +200Mhz and not +500Mhz as the previous BIOS?


Yes it's not there.

Have to say I was wrong with stability on F33a 
After days working properly with CO per core my PC wouldn't boot this morning.
Went back to all-core CO cause after some attempts I still got BSODs and random reboots.
Totally impredictable.


----------



## Jason_Cruze

ManniX-ITA said:


> Yes it's not there.
> 
> Have to say I was wrong with stability on F33a
> After days working properly with CO per core my PC wouldn't boot this morning.
> Went back to all-core CO cause after some attempts I still got BSODs and random reboots.
> Totally impredictable.


Faced the same in F12 bios as well but mostly no reboots, the opened application will close to desktop sometimes and it is mostly lightly threaded apps.
Still testing the latest BIOS, I'm stuck at 2033 FCLK, USB issues which I faced earlier was due to high VDDP voltage. Fixed it by reducing it. Currently working on stability under 2033 FCLK.


----------



## Hammerkeg

Where is this PBO2 curve optimizer tab? I can't find it. (3950X on Ryzen Master 1.0)


----------



## LionAlonso

ManniX-ITA said:


> Yes it's not there.
> 
> Have to say I was wrong with stability on F33a
> After days working properly with CO per core my PC wouldn't boot this morning.
> Went back to all-core CO cause after some attempts I still got BSODs and random reboots.
> Totally impredictable.


This has to be a casualty, but same for me also this morning, i have done a clear cmos and is working fine now with same CO settings.
This is so strange, i dont discard that with this buggy BIOS, the day and hour is bugged and when it hits some values the bios mess up :_D


----------



## ManniX-ITA

Jason_Cruze said:


> Faced the same in F12 bios as well but mostly no reboots, the opened application will close to desktop sometimes and it is mostly lightly threaded apps.
> Still testing the latest BIOS, I'm stuck at 2033 FCLK, USB issues which I faced earlier was due to high VDDP voltage. Fixed it by reducing it. Currently working on stability under 2033 FCLK.


Check for posts from @Veii on tips to stabilize FCLK 2000+









MSI B550 Unify / Unify-X Overclocking & Discussions...


I think they mean LLC settings at Level 3, but I find on my Unify X570 board Level 2 works quite well. No I mean the OCP protection level; I remember it can be configured also on the Unify-X, I'm using the Master now. Am I wrong?




www.overclock.net












MSI B550 Unify / Unify-X Overclocking & Discussions...


I've updated my custom power plans: https://www.overclock.net/threads/ryzen-custom-power-plans-for-windows-10-balanced-and-ultimate.1776353/




www.overclock.net







LionAlonso said:


> This has to be a casualty, but same for me also this morning, i have done a clear cmos and is working fine now with same CO settings.
> This is so strange, i dont discard that with this buggy BIOS, the day and hour is bugged and when it hits some values the bios mess up :_D


Anything could be!
But I was using that config at least a 2-3 days without issues and I switch it on every morning


----------



## ManniX-ITA

Hammerkeg said:


> Where is this PBO2 curve optimizer tab? I can't find it. (3950X on Ryzen Master 1.0)


Sorry CO is available only on 5000 series.


----------



## Leito360

Yuke said:


> damn....still 1.1.1.0...gonna skip this even tho i need improvements to USB ports for USB-soundcard stability fix....


Sorry... What stability problems with USB soundcard? I was considering getting one... I'm on Elite WiFi, though.


----------



## ghiga_andrei

Back with some debug info related to my stability problems with XMP from last week.

I updated to F33a and would still have reboots with XMP.
Then I did a clear CMOS by removing battery and enabled XMP and no reboots.
Then I set CO to -5 all core and got a reboot.
Then I set it back to 0 and still got reboots.
I did a new clear CMOS and just enabled XMP and no reboots in the last 3 days.
I test with 5 runs of R20 MC and then immediately Geekbench. Crashes most of the times.

So for me it seems that once you enable any setting on the Curve Optimizer even if you set it back to 0 all core or disable it, it will still be unstable. Only by resetting CMOS really disables the CO. This is horrible and cost me a lot of time.


----------



## Hammerkeg

ManniX-ITA said:


> Sorry CO is available only on 5000 series.


I figured as much. Starting to really dislike the featureset on this 3950X.


----------



## ManniX-ITA

ghiga_andrei said:


> Back with some debug info related to my stability problems with XMP from last week.
> 
> I updated to F33a and would still have reboots with XMP.
> Then I did a clear CMOS by removing battery and enabled XMP and no reboots.
> Then I set CO to -5 all core and got a reboot.
> Then I set it back to 0 and still got reboots.
> I did a new clear CMOS and just enabled XMP and no reboots in the last 3 days.
> I test with 5 runs of R20 MC and then immediately Geekbench. Crashes most of the times.
> 
> So for me it seems that one you enable any setting on the Curve Optimizer even if you set it back to 0 all core or disable it, it will still be unstable. Only by resetting CMOS really disables the CO. This is horrible and cost me a lot of time.


I don't have this issue but someone reported that to get back to a clean state it was not enough to disable CO.
He had to go back to per-core and set each count to 0.


----------



## ghiga_andrei

ManniX-ITA said:


> I don't have this issue but someone reported that to get back to a clean state it was not enough to disable CO.
> He had to go back to per-core and set each count to 0.


I tried even leaving it enabled and setting it to all-core Positive 0 as it is default.


----------



## Jason_Cruze

ManniX-ITA said:


> Check for posts from @Veii on tips to stabilize FCLK 2000+
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MSI B550 Unify / Unify-X Overclocking & Discussions...
> 
> 
> I think they mean LLC settings at Level 3, but I find on my Unify X570 board Level 2 works quite well. No I mean the OCP protection level; I remember it can be configured also on the Unify-X, I'm using the Master now. Am I wrong?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.overclock.net
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MSI B550 Unify / Unify-X Overclocking & Discussions...
> 
> 
> I've updated my custom power plans: https://www.overclock.net/threads/ryzen-custom-power-plans-for-windows-10-balanced-and-ultimate.1776353/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.overclock.net
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anything could be!
> But I was using that config at least a 2-3 days without issues and I switch it on every morning


Thanks for the tips @ManniX-ITA , my chip is weird. I cannot stabilize FCLK above 1933 FCLK if I go beyond or below 1.1 VSOC, It should be precisely 1.1 for me to reach 2033 FCLK.

I'm using 900 VDDP and 1000 for VDDG both CCD and IOD. System is working fine, yet to tighten the timings. Should i stay in this BIOS and sacrifice boost override or stick with high FCLK?


----------



## nievz

ManniX-ITA said:


> Check for posts from @Veii on tips to stabilize FCLK 2000+
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MSI B550 Unify / Unify-X Overclocking & Discussions...
> 
> 
> I think they mean LLC settings at Level 3, but I find on my Unify X570 board Level 2 works quite well. No I mean the OCP protection level; I remember it can be configured also on the Unify-X, I'm using the Master now. Am I wrong?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.overclock.net
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MSI B550 Unify / Unify-X Overclocking & Discussions...
> 
> 
> I've updated my custom power plans: https://www.overclock.net/threads/ryzen-custom-power-plans-for-windows-10-balanced-and-ultimate.1776353/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.overclock.net
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anything could be!
> But I was using that config at least a 2-3 days without issues and I switch it on every morning


i've tried everything that @Veii suggested but i still get WHEAs at 1967 and 2000 IF.


----------



## Yuke

Leito360 said:


> Sorry... What stability problems with USB soundcard? I was considering getting one... I'm on Elite WiFi, though.


I am experiencing small and random sound pops and crackles with my USB soundcard. In the soundblaster subreddit creative employees told people that they are in talk with AMD about those problems...most likely AGESA problem but could also be windows related.


----------



## Jason_Cruze

Can confirm latest beta bios suffers from random reboots.


----------



## Hammerkeg

At least in my case, Gen. 2 Ryzen is much more stable on F32, switching back for now.


----------



## TaunyTiger

So far so good with F33a. I got 2 cores running on -30 in CO. All between -4 to -30, most over -20. 
Gave me R20: 641 singel - 8708 multi.


----------



## gassymancan

ManniX-ITA said:


> Check for posts from @Veii on tips to stabilize FCLK 2000+
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MSI B550 Unify / Unify-X Overclocking & Discussions...
> 
> 
> I think they mean LLC settings at Level 3, but I find on my Unify X570 board Level 2 works quite well. No I mean the OCP protection level; I remember it can be configured also on the Unify-X, I'm using the Master now. Am I wrong?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.overclock.net
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MSI B550 Unify / Unify-X Overclocking & Discussions...
> 
> 
> I've updated my custom power plans: https://www.overclock.net/threads/ryzen-custom-power-plans-for-windows-10-balanced-and-ultimate.1776353/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.overclock.net
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anything could be!
> But I was using that config at least a 2-3 days without issues and I switch it on every morning


So he tells you to change cLDO_VDDP in the bios but I can't find it anywhere? is there another word for that?

edit: on an x570 aorus master


----------



## dosenfisch

gassymancan said:


> So he tells you to change cLDO_VDDP in the bios but I can't find it anywhere? is there another word for that?
> 
> edit: on an x570 aorus master


cLDO_VDDP is the "normal" VDDP entry in the AMD overclocking menu.


----------



## IamEzio

Yuke said:


> I am experiencing small and random sound pops and crackles with my USB soundcard. In the soundblaster subreddit creative employees told people that they are in talk with AMD about those problems...most likely AGESA problem but could also be windows related.


Did you also try the USB 3.0 ports on the MB? I noticed that even on the latest bios my topping D50 would not work reliably on the USB 2.0, moving it to 3.0 ports completely resolve the issue.


----------



## ManniX-ITA

Not sure


gassymancan said:


> So he tells you to change cLDO_VDDP in the bios but I can't find it anywhere? is there another word for that?
> 
> edit: on an x570 aorus master


CPU_VDDP on Master defaults to 900.
You can set a -0.20 mV offset and match VDDP at 880 mV.
Should be theoretically more stable.


----------



## dosenfisch

ManniX-ITA said:


> Check for posts from @Veii on tips to stabilize FCLK 2000+
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MSI B550 Unify / Unify-X Overclocking & Discussions...
> 
> 
> I've updated my custom power plans: https://www.overclock.net/threads/ryzen-custom-power-plans-for-windows-10-balanced-and-ultimate.1776353/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.overclock.net


Since I replaced my old Vega 64 a few days ago with an RX 6900 XT, my PC randomly crashed with an WHEA 18 error. The only fix I initially found was increasing my CPU LLC or drastically reducing the FCLK. Disabling PBO2 didn't work. Thanks to the mention post, I readjusted my settings and it seems as my system is stable again. 

CPU VDDP = -20 mV (real 875 mV) instead of AUTO 
cLDO_VDDP = 875 mV instead of 900mV 
VDDG CCD = 925 mV 
VDDG IOD = 1025 mV
 vSOC = 1.100 V (real 1.092V) 
I tried higher voltages for VDDG CCD and cLDO_VDDP beforehand, but it made matters way worse. Both VDDG voltages at 1.025 V lead to crashes every 10-30 minutes instead of once every few hours. 

(x570 Master F33a, 1866 FCLK, 5950X)


----------



## LionAlonso

ManniX-ITA said:


> Not sure
> 
> 
> CPU_VDDP on Master defaults to 900.
> You can set a -0.20 mV offset and match VDDP at 880 mV.
> Should be theoretically more stable.



Im trying that now, the offset in cpu vddp (so now 0.888) and cldo_vdpp at 850 instead of 900, and i have a bit more of scores than before with default vdpp and 900 cldo vdpp

Btw for me CPU VDDP with the offset is 0.888 and without it was 0.910....


----------



## RedRumy3

latest beta bios on my ultra and 5900x I am able to boot 4000/2000 but I can't get the whea errors to stop. TestMem5 Passes 9 runs but the whea errors are just non stop lol. I am back to 1900/3800 no whea errors.


----------



## SnowMan

I was finally able to work these timings and voltages out


----------



## dr.Rafi

ManniX-ITA said:


> I don't have this issue but someone reported that to get back to a clean state it was not enough to disable CO.
> He had to go back to per-core and set each count to 0.


Many setting in these new bioses are like glue, stick there I noticed with VDDGCCD and VDDP voltages even changing them to new value but seams they stuck with the old even in windows zentiming is showing new values but benching can tell, reseting bios and put the new vlues again change the whole story.


----------



## dr.Rafi

ManniX-ITA said:


> Not sure
> 
> 
> CPU_VDDP on Master defaults to 900.
> You can set a -0.20 mV offset and match VDDP at 880 mV.
> Should be theoretically more stable.


Theoritacally yes but with my 5950x not even on 3800/1900 OCCT lrage/sse alot of errors even hwinfo no errors and event viewer not reporting WHEA but didnt check what errors were, changing back to defult everything went normal even mine defult with aorus master is showing 0.912 volt.


----------



## Veii

dosenfisch said:


> Since I replaced my old Vega 64 a few days ago with an RX 6900 XT, my PC randomly crashed with an WHEA 18 error. The only fix I initially found was increasing my CPU LLC or drastically reducing the FCLK. Disabling PBO2 didn't work. Thanks to the mention post, I readjusted my settings and it seems as my system is stable again.
> 
> CPU VDDP = -20 mV (real 875 mV) instead of AUTO
> cLDO_VDDP = 875 mV instead of 900mV
> VDDG CCD = 925 mV
> VDDG IOD = 1025 mV
> vSOC = 1.100 V (real 1.092V)
> I tried higher voltages for VDDG CCD and cLDO_VDDP beforehand, but it made matters way worse. Both VDDG voltages at 1.025 V lead to crashes every 10-30 minutes instead of once every few hours.
> 
> (x570 Master F33a, 1866 FCLK, 5950X)


How do you benchmark ?
please use y-cruncher to check for WHEA and make the system crash
CPU VDDP on stock is 930
Some manufactures adjusted it down
But it makes a big difference later on
910 was bad , 920 too
900 worked, 880 worked
890 was unstable for example








This example except for CAD_BUS Timings which need to be 4-4-18 ,(3-3-15 tCKE 9 is for 3800)
I think this bios was AGESA 1190
It's only a voltage example with lower values & maybe some RTT example for dual rank people


----------



## dr.Rafi

Veii said:


> How do you benchmark ?
> please use y-cruncher to check for WHEA and make the system crash
> CPU VDDP on stock is 930
> Some manufactures adjusted it down
> But it makes a big difference later on
> 910 was bad , 920 too
> 900 worked, 880 worked
> 890 was unstable for example
> View attachment 2476203
> 
> This example except for CAD_BUS Timings which need to be 4-4-18 ,(3-3-15 tCKE 9 is for 3800)
> I think this bios was AGESA 1190
> It's only a voltage example with lower values & maybe some RTT example for dual rank people


What Vdim woltage was used on 3800 with that example ?seams 1.5 volt for me is accused of errors after 15 minutes OCCt large SSE , ram temp. reachs 53C, and errors start but not Whea ,give me:


----------



## Veii

dr.Rafi said:


> What Vdim woltage was used on 3800 with that example ?seams 1.5 volt for me is accused of errors after 15 minutes OCCt large SSE , ram temp. reachs 53C, and errors start but not Whea ,give me:
> View attachment 2476210
> View attachment 2476212


Try this then


Spoiler: 2x 16GB



Credits 「 Bloax」
2x 16GB










1.44vDIMM
tCKE 11 is for 4000MT/s, tCKE 9 is for 3800MT/s

This are 2 dimms
OCCT is a memory controller test, the way you have it set up
y-cruncher for the CPU (first 4 tests, at least passing them twice ~ later all tests passing them 4x, 4*18min)
First be even sure that TM5 is stable.

4 Dimms need RTT 7-3-3 or 703


Spoiler: 4 x A2 baseline looks rather like this



Credits:「 &&Devin」


----------



## ryouiki

dr.Rafi said:


> errors start but not Whea ,give me:
> View attachment 2476210


That is a windows activation/licensing error.... not related to hardware. Invalid product key/trying to run Enterprise Edition with bad MAK etc.


----------



## dr.Rafi

ryouiki said:


> That is a windows activation/licensing error.... not related to hardware. Invalid product key/trying to run Enterprise Edition with bad MAK etc.


this is extremely stripped and modified windows 10 found it somewhere online


----------



## henson0115

Anyone have issues with whea errors at stock after enabling resize bar? actually the crash from yesterday indicated a core issue but today it did not - Just upgraded to a 6800 from Vega and enabled resize bar and now suddenly getting crashing with CPU core error messages in event viewer(sometimes) I assume it's caused by re-size bar? F32 auros pro with 3900x, psu is a 850w revolt pro and it's not that, using two separate cables. It happens roughly once a day.
no other changes and it causes a full system reboot. 
cpu is full stock and pbo is switched off.


----------



## mahaudi

CCX OC. @ Prime Custom 45min. ..no AVX ... ( CCX oc set with Ryzen Master )

4650 / 4550 Mhz @ 1.194v.

IF 1900

Bios : F33a


----------



## henson0115

henson0115 said:


> Anyone have issues with whea errors at stock after enabling resize bar? actually the crash from yesterday indicated a core issue but today it did not - Just upgraded to a 6800 from Vega and enabled resize bar and now suddenly getting crashing with CPU core error messages in event viewer(sometimes) I assume it's caused by re-size bar? F32 auros pro with 3900x, psu is a 850w revolt pro and it's not that, using two separate cables. It happens roughly once a day.
> no other changes and it causes a full system reboot.
> cpu is full stock and pbo is switched off.


well its not re-size bar since i disabled it and its happened again, seems to happen when i use rdp on the machine to remote into another. changed from pci gen 4 to 3 lets see if that helps...


----------



## dosenfisch

Veii said:


> How do you benchmark ?
> please use y-cruncher to check for WHEA and make the system crash
> CPU VDDP on stock is 930
> Some manufactures adjusted it down
> But it makes a big difference later on
> 910 was bad , 920 too
> 900 worked, 880 worked
> 890 was unstable for example


My initial crashes all happened during idle, after leaving the system alone for a few hours and therefore I let the system run for more then 24h to be sure that they are gone.
As you sugested, today I also used y-cruncher and I've got two kinds of errors. FFT and C17 force the system to reboot, after the second screen went blank and the mouse pointer became black. Maybe that's an issue with the PCIE connection to the GPU? HNT on the other hand will fail with the "normal" WHEA 18 Cache Hierarchy Error. I don't know if FFT and C17 would have work before, because I used only the standard test selection back when I set up my system in December, but at least HNT made no problem then.
To counter the errors, I adjusted CPU VDDP even more. With -40 mV (856 mV), the FFT and HNT errors are gone. At -60 mV (real 840-856 mV), C17 didn't crash instantly, but within the 4. iteration instead. Let's see if -80 mV (real 816-828 mV) make it even more stable.


----------



## henson0115

well after swapping from gen 4 to gen 3 with the 6800 the random reboots appeared to have stopped, f32 is there some kind of gen 4 issues with f32, also tested f33a and same issue. any one have any ideas?
@stasio are you aware of any gen 4 issues with f32 and or f33a with x570 auros pro?
so you dont have to backtrack: link to original specs here








(Gigabyte X570 AORUS Owners Thread)


I was finally able to work these timings and voltages out




www.overclock.net


----------



## dosenfisch

That's exactly my problem. With an old Vega64 (PCI Gen3), everything was fine. Maybe lowering CPU VDDP (not cLDO_VDDP in the AMD menu) helps you too? It would at least be interesting, if it's just my system behaving strangely or if it's more of a real workaround for this PCIE 4 issue.


----------



## henson0115

dosenfisch said:


> That's exactly my problem. With an old Vega64 (PCI Gen3), everything was fine. Maybe lowering CPU VDDP (not cLDO_VDDP in the AMD menu) helps you too? It would at least be interesting, if it's just my system behaving strangely or if it's more of a real workaround for this PCIE 4 issue.


can you please give me steps to do and test? i can then go ahead and try it? did it actually fix your issue? can you now run it in gen 4? i left my vega56 on auto and never had nay such issue until the 6800.


----------



## henson0115

oops duplicate post please delete..


----------



## Lepala

In F33A i cant manually change vddp or vddg voltages it gives black screen and will reset bios settings.


----------



## mahaudi

Who is the specialist at Gigabyte who is responsible for the BIOS?


----------



## ghiga_andrei

For me it's puzzling why on the box and in the Where gaming begins presentation they specify 4.8GHz max boost for 5900x but stock they boost to 4.95GHz. This makes no sense. Also I'm very curious what frequency is actually needed to reach the gaming performance they showed in that presentation. Was that with 4.8GHz boost, 4.95GHz boost or even higher ? Because most of us here probably bought the product that has to meet that performance showcased there, not some random frequency specified on the box. I wished I had an RTX3080 to test the gaming performance but I don't and by the looks of it will not be able to get one until summer at least.


----------



## dosenfisch

henson0115 said:


> can you please give me steps to do and test? i can then go ahead and try it? did it actually fix your issue? can you now run it in gen 4? i left my vega56 on auto and never had nay such issue until the 6800.


You could try y-cruncher. Just enable all tests within the "Component Stress Tester" and let it run for a few iterations. If it crashes, you have an easy and fast way to verify if new settings are more stable. For me, C17 was the most problematic test, so at the end I just deselected all other tests to safe some time. If y-cruncher won't crash, you may have to let the pc run for a long time, e.g. let it idle over night. Just keep changing the voltages in small steps between your tests to avoid missing the right value for your system.
As for me, I had to lower CPU VDDP (located in the "Tweaker" tab of the bios) all the way down to -100 mV (real 804 mV). With every 20 mV step (starting at -40), I could run the C17 test longer before crashing. When even -80 mV for CPU VDDP wasn't enough (crash after 10 minutes), I tried to lower cLDO_VDDP and VDDG CCD instead by 25 mV but it made no difference, so I had to revert the changes and continued lowering CPU VDDP. With -100 mV, the C17 test finally ran for over an hour before I manually stopped y-cruncher. So let's hope the system is now completely stable. Of course, all tests where done with PCIE gen 4 enabled.


----------



## PiotrMKG

mahaudi said:


> Who is the specialist at Gigabyte who is responsible for the BIOS?


There isn’t one, just a student with some spare time


----------



## SnowMan

F33a bios is the best so far. Here is a screen shot. The CPU-Z score is a little low since I ran that last as things were starting to get pretty heated by then.


----------



## Lepala

dosenfisch said:


> My initial crashes all happened during idle, after leaving the system alone for a few hours and therefore I let the system run for more then 24h to be sure that they are gone.
> As you sugested, today I also used y-cruncher and I've got two kinds of errors. FFT and C17 force the system to reboot, after the second screen went blank and the mouse pointer became black. Maybe that's an issue with the PCIE connection to the GPU? HNT on the other hand will fail with the "normal" WHEA 18 Cache Hierarchy Error. I don't know if FFT and C17 would have work before, because I used only the standard test selection back when I set up my system in December, but at least HNT made no problem then.
> To counter the errors, I adjusted CPU VDDP even more. With -40 mV (856 mV), the FFT and HNT errors are gone. At -60 mV (real 840-856 mV), C17 didn't crash instantly, but within the 4. iteration instead. Let's see if -80 mV (real 816-828 mV) make it even more stable.


I adjusted my CPU VDDP -40mV and system seems to be fully stable now. Not getting random whea 18 crashes


----------



## nievz

Any idea why on F33A when I'm connected to my work VPN hibernate fails? Im able to duplicate the problem each time - it will take a while before shutting down and when i power back on, it doesn't reboot to previous state. When i'm not on VPN, works just fine. I already tested both the intel and realtek NIC but same issue.


----------



## MyJules

SnowMan said:


> F33a bios is the best so far. Here is a screen shot. The CPU-Z score is a little low since I ran that last as things were starting to get pretty heated by then.
> View attachment 2476319



what kind of cooling do you have? 3c on 3090???


----------



## Jason_Cruze

Anybody found a way to avoid random reboots in the latest BIOS F33a?


----------



## iluminacho

Jason_Cruze said:


> Anybody found a way to avoid random reboots in the latest BIOS F33a?


Upping the cpu voltage a little seemed to fix all BSODs(WHEA error) issues on my 5950x / x570 master rev 1.0 with F32a. But I'm using all the available pcie slots/bandwidth, so I suspect it has to do with that. But it is still ****ing unreasonable to have crashes at stock settings...


----------



## SnowMan

MyJules said:


> what kind of cooling do you have? 3c on 3090???


Corsair 380 front mounted in a Liam case. In Michigan where I live, this time of year it gets very cold. I have a table setup in the basement next to a window that has a wide sill shelf. Open the window and close the drapes for a cold benchmark. 

Many years ago I kept a small chest freezer next to my desk and cut holes in the top just large enough to slip the lines through. I put antifreeze in a open tub in the bottom of the freezer and a small submersible pump. That worked very well all year. I would say the window sill only gets me about half way there as far as cooling the cpu. In one respect as you have keenly pointed out, you can keep the graphics card cooler with the window sill method as well as your memory and vrm's. I have also used peltier on GPU's in the past, but that was back when the top end graphics card might cost you a fraction of the price.


----------



## Jason_Cruze

iluminacho said:


> Upping the cpu voltage a little seemed to fix all BSODs(WHEA error) issues on my 5950x / x570 master rev 1.0 with F32a. But I'm using all the available pcie slots/bandwidth, so I suspect it has to do with that. But it is still ****ing unreasonable to have crashes at stock settings...


No WHEA's or BSOD for me just random reboots.


----------



## SnowMan

Jason_Cruze said:


> No WHEA's or BSOD for me just random reboots.


Post a picture of your Zen timings. Might be something there you missed.


----------



## Jason_Cruze

SnowMan said:


> Post a picture of your Zen timings. Might be something there you missed.











To add,
VSOC 1.1, VDDP 950, VDDG 1050

Any timing or volts to change to prevent it from rebooting randomly, @ManniX-ITA


----------



## henson0115

Jason_Cruze said:


> No WHEA's or BSOD for me just random reboots.


gen 4 pci caused this for me... changing to gen 3 fixed it.


----------



## henson0115

dosenfisch said:


> You could try y-cruncher. Just enable all tests within the "Component Stress Tester" and let it run for a few iterations. If it crashes, you have an easy and fast way to verify if new settings are more stable. For me, C17 was the most problematic test, so at the end I just deselected all other tests to safe some time. If y-cruncher won't crash, you may have to let the pc run for a long time, e.g. let it idle over night. Just keep changing the voltages in small steps between your tests to avoid missing the right value for your system.
> As for me, I had to lower CPU VDDP (located in the "Tweaker" tab of the bios) all the way down to -100 mV (real 804 mV). With every 20 mV step (starting at -40), I could run the C17 test longer before crashing. When even -80 mV for CPU VDDP wasn't enough (crash after 10 minutes), I tried to lower cLDO_VDDP and VDDG CCD instead by 25 mV but it made no difference, so I had to revert the changes and continued lowering CPU VDDP. With -100 mV, the C17 test finally ran for over an hour before I manually stopped y-cruncher. So let's hope the system is now completely stable. Of course, all tests where done with PCIE gen 4 enabled.


thanks, i think il leave it at gen 3 for now and wait for gigabyte to fix gen 4 pci.


----------



## LionAlonso

Jason_Cruze said:


> View attachment 2476361
> 
> To add,
> VSOC 1.1, VDDP 950, VDDG 1050
> 
> Any timing or volts to change to prevent it from rebooting randomly, @ManniX-ITA


U have that problem without CO? 
And also, for me ur CCD voltage seems way too much, you are stable at y-cruncher and prime etc?


----------



## SnowMan

Jason_Cruze said:


> View attachment 2476361
> 
> To add,
> VSOC 1.1, VDDP 950, VDDG 1050
> 
> Any timing or volts to change to prevent it from rebooting randomly, @ManniX-ITA


Try this. Leave everything in the bios as is, but create 3 different profiles in your bios. 
1 Safe Settings: and set MCLK and FCLK so your Freq is 3600 1:1:1 
2 Medium Settings: and set MCLK and FCLK so your Freq is 3800 
3 Current Freq: 4067

Don't change voltages or anything yet. Trying to find out if the FCLK is stable. 

To speed the test bed process up use Passmark PerformanceTest and first run the memory mark.
Set preferences to very long. If it doesn't reboot then great. 
You will want to run one more test though before leaving the benchmark. 

With preference still set to very long, run the CPU Mark (Physics)

If both of those complete without a reboot then the problem is not your memory frequency or timings.
Report back and we can go from there.


----------



## ManniX-ITA

Jason_Cruze said:


> View attachment 2476361
> 
> To add,
> VSOC 1.1, VDDP 950, VDDG 1050
> 
> Any timing or volts to change to prevent it from rebooting randomly, @ManniX-ITA


For a 5600x the CCD voltage seems pretty high.
But I guess it really depends on the specific sample.

Try matching VDDG CCD with VDDP at 950mV.
Or matching VDDG CCD with VDDP at 900mV.
Or even lower VDDG CCD with VDDP and CPU_VDDP at 880mV.

Also OCP Current Protection, if it's available in the BIOS, to Medium and 400mV.
Higher CPU & SOC LLC.

These were the suggestions from Veii:



Veii said:


> Enable Global C-States for hibernation to function properly
> *Go into NBIO DPM , put both P0 states into number 2 = 600mhz link speed, leave the other on auto*
> *Main voltage field, put CPU VDDP at 900mV , see if you have any WHEA on ycruncher first 4 tests 2*4min
> then lower it to 880mV (stock 930mV)
> This is required for FCLK beyond 2000Mhz to function *
> *CPU VDD1.8 you can put to 1.83v or 1.85v
> it has subtle positive effects
> ~ but some boads bug it out at 2.1v which has negative effect*
> *APBDIS to 0 for missing mode
> this is so once AMD stops being *** around and actually enables back variable FCLK and vSoC , then it will function again and lower powerdraw a bit*


But currently anything above FCLK 1900 is unpredictable, you may be unable to fix the reboots...

ProcODT seems a bit higher for that frequency, check if you can go down.


----------



## gassymancan

SnowMan said:


> F33a bios is the best so far. Here is a screen shot. The CPU-Z score is a little low since I ran that last as things were starting to get pretty heated by then.
> View attachment 2476319


Whoa. What type of settings are you running to get A core of your cpu to boost to 5250?

so far max I’ve gotten to was 5175 at -20 on that core and +200 MHz CO.

also what’s your cpuvddp setting? I think we have identical systems. Haven’t had success keeping 4k IF stable yet.


----------



## Riotvan

Having a weird stability problem, no whea errors or reboots, usb works fine and audio is not distorted unless i enable game streaming in discord. Then i get distorted audio(usb) and usb problems(disconnects), no whea errors though.
Some info:







Any idea's? I have erp enabled and spread spectrum disabled.


----------



## LionAlonso

Riotvan said:


> Having a weird stability problem, no whea errors or reboots, usb works fine and audio is not distorted unless i enable game streaming in discord. Then i get distorted audio(usb) and usb problems(disconnects), no whea errors though.
> Some info:
> View attachment 2476365
> 
> Any idea's? I have erp enabled and spread spectrum disabled.


U have pcie 4.0?
It happens when streaming a game (that requieres a lot of pcie bandwith) or it also happen when u start stream at idle at desktop?


----------



## Riotvan

LionAlonso said:


> U have pcie 4.0?
> It happens when streaming a game (that requieres a lot of pcie bandwith) or it also happen when u start stream at idle at desktop?


Good idea, getting some oddities(keyboard flashed off and on quickly and some crackling sound for a sec) when just sharing my desktop as well. Though not nearly as bad. Am using pci-e 4.0 with a 3080 and a different psu doesn't have an effect, right now am using a new Corsair rm850x, mainly because the old one a Seasonic x-750 was getting old(11 years) and figured it'd be a good idea with such power hungry gpu. Though it has not made a difference other than peace of mind.


----------



## MyJules

Riotvan said:


> Having a weird stability problem, no whea errors or reboots, usb works fine and audio is not distorted unless i enable game streaming in discord. Then i get distorted audio(usb) and usb problems(disconnects), no whea errors though.
> Some info:
> View attachment 2476365
> 
> Any idea's? I have erp enabled and spread spectrum disabled.


I had my KB "flash" time to time when i am on a conf call etc (heavy USB traffic on audio and vid). i managed to eliminate/reduce significantly to the point where KB flashing is not noticeable with adjusting soc voltage. BIOS is set around 1.1v or one step below (not sure what it was without rebooting) but HWInfo says it's at 1.075v (my BIOS and HWInfo always disagrees a bit). if i go lower than what it's set now, my KB will flash time to time.

I have x570 Elite with 5950x, ram running at 1866Mhz (2x32GB). And i do have PCe 4.0 with BIOS set to auto in vid (3060ti).


----------



## LionAlonso

Riotvan said:


> Good idea, getting some oddities(keyboard flashed off and on quickly and some crackling sound for a sec) when just sharing my desktop as well. Though not nearly as bad. Am using pci-e 4.0 with a 3080 and a different psu doesn't have an effect, right now am using a new Corsair rm850x, mainly because the old one a Seasonic x-750 was getting old(11 years) and figured it'd be a good idea with such power hungry gpu. Though it has not made a difference other than peace of mind.


Yeah so definitely you should tweak voltages, it takes time but when you find sweet spot it wont happen again.
VSoc, VDDG and maybe VDDP, keep triying voltages and see if that goes away.


----------



## Riotvan

MyJules said:


> I had my KB "flash" time to time when i am on a conf call etc (heavy USB traffic on audio and vid). i managed to eliminate/reduce significantly to the point where KB flashing is not noticeable with adjusting soc voltage. BIOS is set around 1.1v or one step below (not sure what it was without rebooting) but HWInfo says it's at 1.075v (my BIOS and HWInfo always disagrees a bit). if i go lower than what it's set now, my KB will flash time to time.
> 
> I have x570 Elite with 5950x, ram running at 1866Mhz (2x32GB). And i do have PCe 4.0 with BIOS set to auto in vid (3060ti).





LionAlonso said:


> Yeah so definitely you should tweak voltages, it takes time but when you find sweet spot it wont happen again.
> VSoc, VDDG and maybe VDDP, keep triying voltages and see if that goes away.


Yeah i figured it was some voltage issue, before i had whea errors that got solved by finding the correct vddp and vddg voltages. I will try playing with vsoc voltage, maybe it is a bit too high.
Edit, i tried lowering vsoc and that has no effect. Only thing that seems to affect things is VDDP/VDDG, i tried increasing it and it made things worse, lowering has no effect. And it is already quite low.
Edit 2: Changing pci-e speed down to 3.0 seems to have fixed it. Wonder if this is an Agesa or board problem. Regardles my only pci-e 4.0 device is the gpu, so for now it won't affect things. But i was planning to make this a vfio setup where i put the 3080 in the second slot and another gpu for the host in the primary slot, and since the 3080 would have to run at 8x i'd like it to run at 4.0.
Might try the F33a bios or when it gets out of beta.


----------



## SnowMan

gassymancan said:


> Whoa. What type of settings are you running to get A core of your cpu to boost to 5250?
> 
> so far max I’ve gotten to was 5175 at -20 on that core and +200 MHz CO.
> 
> also what’s your cpuvddp setting? I think we have identical systems. Haven’t had success keeping 4k IF stable yet.


I use -15 scaler 3x and preferred cores. You might do better with the settings your at though. You just need to find away to keep it cool.


----------



## nievz

Jason_Cruze said:


> No WHEA's or BSOD for me just random reboots.


Seems like you need more vcore. If you're using CO, maybe add +5 to your current setting


----------



## Waltc

Jason_Cruze said:


> No WHEA's or BSOD for me just random reboots.


Random reboots--only time I've ever had them with any system is the result of CPU overheating tripping the UL safety circuitry in the motherboard and shutting the system down before damage, etc. In that instance, a new CPU cooler stopped them permanently. Never had them since, glad to say...


----------



## matthew87

Do the new Gigabyte BIOSs allow Ryzen 3rd gen to use SMA?


----------



## SesioN

Bios: F33a

PPT/TDC/EDC
210/124/155
scaler: 1x
boost override: +0 Mhz
curve optimizer: -30 on 14 cores, -25 on 1 core, -18 on 1 core

vcore: normal with a minus (-) offset of 0.08750V
LLT: medium
SoC LLT: medium
Infinity Fabric: 1600 Mhz (Memory 3200 CL14)

I was aiming at good enough score with low temperatures and no temperature spikes, here are my results:
(Ambient temperature: 24C, arctic liquid freezer ii 360 with arctic silver 5 applied, setup for "maximum" silence at full load, fans around 1000 rpm on radiator, 450 rpm system fans)











NOTE:
I have copy/pasted into the screenshot parts of a second screenshot within hwinfo (just scrolled down to show power draw etc.. and copy/pasted that part into main screenshot)


----------



## Kreeker

A couple a weeks ago I reported that my Trident Zs weren't being recognized by RGB Fusion. With the new version released on the 27th they are now.


----------



## dr.Rafi

Veii said:


> Try this then
> 
> 
> Spoiler: 2x 16GB
> 
> 
> 
> Credits 「 Bloax」
> 2x 16GB
> View attachment 2476231
> 
> 
> 
> 1.44vDIMM
> tCKE 11 is for 4000MT/s, tCKE 9 is for 3800MT/s
> 
> This are 2 dimms
> OCCT is a memory controller test, the way you have it set up
> y-cruncher for the CPU (first 4 tests, at least passing them twice ~ later all tests passing them 4x, 4*18min)
> First be even sure that TM5 is stable.
> 
> 4 Dimms need RTT 7-3-3 or 703
> 
> 
> Spoiler: 4 x A2 baseline looks rather like this
> 
> 
> 
> Credits:「 &&Devin」
> View attachment 2476232


Your setting is great ,with tcke 11 and 4,4,18 CAD_BUS Timings give me the best performance @ 4000 , but still getting Whea , and also work great @ 3800 with TCKE 9 and 3,3,15 CAD_BUS Timings .without whea but only need to put VDDGCCD bit higher @ 940 mv, and also the Soc @ 3800 to 1100 mv which dont need to be too high with 3800,
test it both on Aorus master x570 agessa 1190 and 1200 , and MSI b550 unify agessa 1200 but on MSI is bit strict anything change to your timing make it boot with blue screen ,but on gigabyte is easy to change bit and system still boot normally and pass tests.
tested on Dual rank 2x16 gig bdie 4000 cl 16 ram kit , while tested on single rank 2x 8 is not working.


----------



## Diablo85

Just picked up a 5900x, which bios do i want? I have F31 on my xtreme currently.


----------



## HyperC

Diablo85 said:


> Just picked up a 5900x, which bios do i want? I have F31 on my xtreme currently.


None we all should be paid for beta testing AMD needs to wakeup with all the Agesa bs, they said every agesa version was supposed to be better not sure where to all went but yeah maybe I am just salty from testing 90% of them for 3 months but the f33a listed is okay... Gotta love resetting bios profiles every other 5 days :rant over:


----------



## dr.Rafi

Diablo85 said:


> Just picked up a 5900x, which bios do i want? I have F31 on my xtreme currently.


F31 is better for boosting ,but f33 is good too ,, please can you post you results with fclk and overclocking on extreme,if you do so.
Iam intersted to see what can offer.
thanks


----------



## danisflying

How are you guys even getting 1900flck to boot on f33a? I've got a decent kit (b die 3600mhz cl14 2x16gb dual rank) and no matter how I set soc, vddp or vddg voltages I cannot even post at 1900. I've also attempted all the way from 43.6 to 60 ohms procodt and that isn't helping either.
Trying to run 1.5v 3800 c16 and it just isn't happening


----------



## kazukun

Comparing AIDA64 L3 cache test with default EDC and test set to 500

EDC500 ticks up great L3 speed


----------



## Spectre73

kazukun said:


> Comparing AIDA64 L3 cache test with default EDC and test set to 500
> 
> EDC500 ticks up great L3 speed


Yes, but overall performance seems to suffer.


----------



## kazukun

Spectre73 said:


> Yes, but overall performance seems to suffer.


It's true that to improve the overall performance, we need to fine-tune the CO, etc.


----------



## MyJules

SesioN said:


> Bios: F33a
> 
> PPT/TDC/EDC
> 210/124/155
> scaler: 1x
> boost override: +0 Mhz
> curve optimizer: -30 on 14 cores, -25 on 1 core, -18 on 1 core
> 
> vcore: normal with a minus (-) offset of 0.08750V
> LLT: medium
> SoC LLT: medium
> Infinity Fabric: 1600 Mhz (Memory 3200 CL14)
> 
> I was aiming at good enough score with low temperatures and no temperature spikes, here are my results:
> (Ambient temperature: 24C, arctic liquid freezer ii 360 with arctic silver 5 applied)
> 
> View attachment 2476461
> 
> 
> NOTE:
> I have copy/pasted into the screenshot parts of a second screenshot within hwinfo (just scrolled down to show power draw etc.. and copy/pasted that part into main screenshot)


I will try the same. I did noticed that what i set in BIOS are being reported higher in HWinfo on my board. let me see if i can lower my voltage... i was already running my RAM at 1.3v in bios (running at 1866MHz, 1.33v in HWInfo). i just did -0.036v for vcore and see how this goes for next few days. 

with CO at -22 all core, 185/135/170 setup... BIOS F33a


----------



## NoysX

danisflying said:


> How are you guys even getting 1900flck to boot on f33a? I've got a decent kit (b die 3600mhz cl14 2x16gb dual rank) and no matter how I set soc, vddp or vddg voltages I cannot even post at 1900. I've also attempted all the way from 43.6 to 60 ohms procodt and that isn't helping either.
> Trying to run 1.5v 3800 c16 and it just isn't happening


Maybe possible your Zen2 chips just not binned good enough since it's not even guaranteed to reach 1900 MHz on these chips? Or did you upgrade and forgot to change system info?


----------



## gassymancan

danisflying said:


> How are you guys even getting 1900flck to boot on f33a? I've got a decent kit (b die 3600mhz cl14 2x16gb dual rank) and no matter how I set soc, vddp or vddg voltages I cannot even post at 1900. I've also attempted all the way from 43.6 to 60 ohms procodt and that isn't helping either.
> Trying to run 1.5v 3800 c16 and it just isn't happening


Assuming your on 5000 series It’s a well known bug. Dunno who specifically it affects or why though. Maybe someone else who does can chime in. My 5950x won’t do anything above 3733 without errors. Wont boot at all at 3800, but will boot above it. I’m (probably naively) hopeful that the whea errors are also related to the bug. Time will tell. For now I’m just checking here daily for any updates that might help and running tighter timings at 3733. Nothings worked so far.


----------



## Bart

My 5950x boots / runs just fine at 1900 with 2 x 16GB dual rank sticks. If I use a 4 stick kit, it will not do 1900 but top out at 1866. Either way, near as I can tell, there's no difference at all between 1800 / 1900 speed-wise though. Maybe in specific benchmarks, but I don't think 1900 is worth the headache performance-wise.


----------



## Lepala

I think we will need to wait for stable bios release and new chipset drivers to get these cpus works properly zen 3 is in beta stage atm.


----------



## sechsterangriff

Bart said:


> My 5950x boots / runs just fine at 1900 with 2 x 16GB dual rank sticks. If I use a 4 stick kit, it will not do 1900 but top out at 1866. Either way, near as I can tell, there's no difference at all between 1800 / 1900 speed-wise though. Maybe in specific benchmarks, but I don't think 1900 is worth the headache performance-wise.


No WHEA errors? Want to share a ZenTimings screenshot?


----------



## kazukun

X570 AORUS XTREME　BIOS F33a
This is how I have it set on my Micron B-die 4-stick IF1900.
If there is a lot of noise, it has to do with the VDDG CCD and should be set to 900-950.


----------



## MikeS3000

I have no problems on my 5900x running a 4x8 hynix djr kit at 3800/1900. I've never had a whea interconnect warning event 19. 1.1v vsoc. 900mv vddp. 1000mv both vddg voltages.


----------



## TaunyTiger

I also got problem running 3800/1900mhz mem/fclk. Can't boot with 1900mhz, 1933mhz works with CL16 and errors.
So im running 3733mhz CL14-14-14-14-22 instead of 3800mhz CL16-15-14-14-22, without any errors.
Had a AMD 3600 on the same board and same memory before my 5900X, and my AMD 3600 was stable with 3800/1900mhz CL16-15-14-14-22.

I've been testing 3933mhz and 4000mhz CL16, but i notis that i get lower score on Cinebench R20 with higher memspeed than 3733mhz.
I have not tested higher ram speed score with F33a tho. 
But im getting better score and CO with F33a now than with earlier bios. Score in R20: 8797 multi - 648 singel.


----------



## MarT2

TaunyTiger said:


> So far so good with F33a. I got 2 cores running on -30 in CO. All between -4 to -30, most over -20.
> Gave me R20: 641 singel - 8708 multi.


Wow! What settings areyou using to get that scores? Thanks!


----------



## Redlurkeraite

sechsterangriff said:


> No WHEA errors? Want to share a ZenTimings screenshot?


I've managed to get my 5950x working with 4X16GB Bdie. 
3800CL14
No Wheas, No Karhu errors. 
Just a sleepless night.


----------



## TaunyTiger

MarT2 said:


> Wow! What settings areyou using to get that scores? Thanks!


Well im getting 8797 now and 648 in singel.  No errors and no reboots over 36h. The goal is over 8800+.
But I've seen better scores. Saw one luckyone running -30 all core on his 5900X giving him over 9100+ multi. He's not getting as good singelcore as me tho.
But im only running Curve Optimizer. Most of the cores running -20 and higher, some cores won't do -10. So right now testing -7 on 2 of my cores than can't do -10.
PBO limits on Motherboard, and Boostoverride @ 100mhz.









But this guy! Man golden sample 5900X!


----------



## scanz

I was tweaking with CPU earlier today and also hit CB20 scores of 648 ST with ~8800 MT, but went back to my original settings which gets me 9100+ MT and 645 ST. Still can't break 700 ST in CPU-Z though, 695 highest with 10200+ MT. I'm still on f31q bios.


----------



## TaunyTiger

scanz said:


> I was tweaking with CPU earlier today and also hit CB20 scores of 648 ST with ~8800 MT, but went back to my original settings which gets me 9100+ MT and 645 ST. Still can't break 700 ST in CPU-Z though, 695 highest with 10200+ MT. I'm still on f31q bios.


On a gigabyte board? And what cooling?
Sorry for beeing stupid and a bit drunk, F31q, yes ofc your on a gigabyte board.

I've been testing seens F30, and seen 8700+ multi a few times, but that was unstable. Now running almost 8800mT stable. So I'm happy with that. But i won't reach 9000, if it's not bios related.


----------



## bsmith27

ManniX-ITA said:


> Power plan shouldn't matter for the Chipset SOC.
> Someone is lucky, someone else less.
> Mine were very similar.
> Replaced with Kryonaut and now is 10c and more less.
> 
> You have to remove the board, remove the backplate and then remove the chipset heatsink.
> Is not really much difficult.
> Worst part could be removing the thermal pad.
> Mine was really hard, rigid and sticky.
> Had to use a plastic tool to remove it carefully, took 5-10 minutes.


Love all of your input - good stuff. Is there anyway you can share screen shots of all your bios settings, that would be very interesting to see. Cheers !!


----------



## Bart

sechsterangriff said:


> No WHEA errors? Want to share a ZenTimings screenshot?


No sir, but like I said I haven't gone bonkers tweaking, all voltages are at auto except for RAM, which is manually set to 1.4V (kit is 1.35). I'm not pushing the timings either, just using the XMP timings (CL16-16-16-36). Left it at XMP, set IF to 1900, changed memory multiplier to 38, set the RAM voltage to 1.4v, that's it. Memory is 16GB x 2 G.Skill TridentZ Neo CL3600-16-16-16-36.


----------



## HyperC

TaunyTiger said:


> Well im getting 8797 now and 648 in singel.  No errors and no reboots over 36h. The goal is over 8800+.
> But I've seen better scores. Saw one luckyone running -30 all core on his 5900X giving him over 9100+ multi. He's not getting as good singelcore as me tho.
> But im only running Curve Optimizer. Most of the cores running -20 and higher, some cores won't do -10. So right now testing -7 on 2 of my cores than can't do -10.
> PBO limits on Motherboard, and Boostoverride @ 100mhz.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But this guy! Man golden sample 5900X!


Mine is better


----------



## dr.Rafi

sechsterangriff said:


> No WHEA errors? Want to share a ZenTimings screenshot?


I was able to get my 5950x stable but whea @ 4000/2000fclk with quad rank x4stick dual rank total 64 gigabyte, and whea free @1900.


----------



## dr.Rafi

kazukun said:


> X570 AORUS XTREME　BIOS F33a
> This is how I have it set on my Micron B-die 4-stick IF1900.
> If there is a lot of noise, it has to do with the VDDG CCD and should be set to 900-950.
> View attachment 2476579
> View attachment 2476581
> View attachment 2476582
> View attachment 2476583
> View attachment 2476585


So setting Vcore SOC on tweaking menu to 1.150 instead of 1.2 does help ?


----------



## obogobo

I just made a ticket with Gigabyte regarding the 1900MHz Infinity Fabric bug. You guys should too so GB starts to take note and perhaps files issues upstream with AMD 

No amount of VDDG tuning has helped stabilize 1900 IF for me thus far, but 1933 runs fine with all settings on default.

edit: Aorus Xtreme 1.1 F33a and 5900X, 4 sticks GSkill 3800MHz Cl14 Samsung B-Die


----------



## Jason_Cruze

USB Issues at high FCLK any ways to prevent it.


----------



## ManniX-ITA

Jason_Cruze said:


> USB Issues at high FCLK any ways to prevent it.


Don't have experienced any USB issue at high FCLK but could be a side effect of WHEA errors.

Which voltages did you try?


----------



## Jason_Cruze

ManniX-ITA said:


> Don't have experienced any USB issue at high FCLK but could be a side effect of WHEA errors.
> 
> Which voltages did you try?


No WHEA errors just usb devices does not work and during heavy stress test the keyboard and mouse also stops working.

I have made it to work by increasing vddg one time but then I reverted back to older bios and redid the same now it does not work. 

Will try 900 vddp, 900 CCD and 1050 iod.


----------



## ManniX-ITA

Jason_Cruze said:


> No WHEA errors just usb devices does not work and during heavy stress test the keyboard and mouse also stops working.
> 
> I have made it to work by increasing vddg one time but then I reverted back to older bios and redid the same now it does not work.
> 
> Will try 900 vddp, 900 CCD and 1050 iod.


Best would be 1060 IOD but you need VSOC at least 1120-1160mV.
Low CCD can also cause the same USB issues; you should try going up if IOD it's not enough.
Ideally you should keep it between 950 and 1000.
High FCLK needs more voltage.


----------



## Jason_Cruze

ManniX-ITA said:


> Best would be 1060 IOD but you need VSOC at least 1120-1160mV.
> Low CCD can also cause the same USB issues; you should try going up if IOD it's not enough.
> Ideally you should keep it between 950 and 1000.
> High FCLK needs more voltage.


Correct 1060 on both CCD and IOD makes usb devices to work , maybe the issue is with less vsoc. Will increase vsoc and keep CCD and IOD less 50 from vsoc.


----------



## ManniX-ITA

Jason_Cruze said:


> Correct 1060 on both CCD and IOD makes usb devices to work , maybe the issue is with less vsoc. Will increase vsoc and keep CCD and IOD less 50 from vsoc.


I keep CCD at 1020mV.
I get worse performances on AES below 1000mV.
But higher than 1020mV couldn't see any difference.
Check with your sample, every and each is different.
Be sure that you keep at least 60mV from VSOC but be careful about LLC.
Especially in idle or with low load it will go down a bit.
If it drops below 50mV you could have issues.
Keeping it at a distance of 60mV is more safe.


----------



## Jason_Cruze

ManniX-ITA said:


> I keep CCD at 1020mV.
> I get worse performances on AES below 1000mV.
> But higher than 1020mV couldn't see any difference.
> Check with your sample, every and each is different.
> Be sure that you keep at least 60mV from VSOC but be careful about LLC.
> Especially in idle or with low load it will go down a bit.
> If it drops below 50mV you could have issues.
> Keeping it at a distance of 60mV is more safe.











Should I reduce CCD? LLC is set to High for both Vcore and Vsoc.
Going above 1.125 in Vsoc causes USB devices not to work and beyond 1.130 it doesn't boot. @ManniX-ITA


----------



## ManniX-ITA

Jason_Cruze said:


> View attachment 2476693
> 
> Should I reduce CCD? @ManniX-ITA


More relaxed CCD voltage helps with thermals.
I'd suggest you lower it by 20mV steps running benchmarks and checking USB.
Use GeekBench 5, it has a wide range of tests.
If you see a drop in a test stop and go back to the previous.
Considering it's a 5600x it should work with 980-1000mV.


----------



## Jason_Cruze

ManniX-ITA said:


> More relaxed CCD voltage helps with thermals.
> I'd suggest you lower it by 20mV steps running benchmarks and checking USB.
> Use GeekBench 5, it has a wide range of tests.
> If you see a drop in a test stop and go back to the previous.
> Considering it's a 5600x it should work with 980-1000mV.


Audio mildly crackles when playing via headset.


----------



## ManniX-ITA

Jason_Cruze said:


> Audio mildly crackles when playing via headset.


Then you have a sample that really love high voltages


----------



## LionAlonso

One thing guys, did someone tried to undervolt a bit the chipset core (PM_1VSOC = chipset core )
It defaults at 1V (0.990 V read in hw info)
And if someone did, any tips to test for undervolted chipset core? how are signs of instabiltity there?
Thanks in advance


----------



## MarT2

Wow guys, how are you getting about 650-700 points in CBr20 ST? About 8800 MT points seems OK to me, with PBO limits at motherboard (1200/540/215), AutoOC +200Mhz and Curve Optimizer -15 on 2 best cores, -25 all other cores. But I got better ST scores when using lower PBO limits (my best ST score is 634 using 200/125/110).
How can I improve my ST score? Thanks a lot!!!


----------



## scanz

TaunyTiger said:


> On a gigabyte board? And what cooling?
> Sorry for beeing stupid and a bit drunk, F31q, yes ofc your on a gigabyte board.
> 
> I've been testing seens F30, and seen 8700+ multi a few times, but that was unstable. Now running almost 8800mT stable. So I'm happy with that. But i won't reach 9000, if it's not bios related.


Yes x570 master. I have a 360 aio push pull on top, with additional fans on side, front and bottom of the case. Temps sometimes do peak at 80c during MT load in benches, but in games usually peak at 70c.

Just keep playing with the curve, took me a good amount of tweaking to get there 



HyperC said:


> Mine is better


This is very nice, I'm yet to tune my memory so hoping once i do that it will boost my scores a bit. Would you mind sharing your bios/pbo settings?


----------



## LionAlonso

MarT2 said:


> Wow guys, how are you getting about 650-700 points in CBr20 ST? About 8800 MT points seems OK to me, with PBO limits at motherboard (1200/540/215), AutoOC +200Mhz and Curve Optimizer -15 on 2 best cores, -25 all other cores. But I got better ST scores when using lower PBO limits (my best ST score is 634 using 200/125/110).
> How can I improve my ST score? Thanks a lot!!!


If you have get till that low EDC and got that result (that result is pretty bad for +200Mhz) prob is silicon quality.
But, im sure you can fine tune CO and start at 0 override with a good low value in best cores (-20 or more) and then start going up in increments of 25 in boost override.
Just in order you know i got that ST score at stock values, so your 200Mhz override now is useless and you are probably clock stretching hard.
Also cooling matters, keep that in mind.


----------



## Jason_Cruze

I gave up with the new BIOS F33a/F13a, reverted back to F12.

For me USB issues prevail even when setting it to 1967 FCLK in which I'm sure my processor was able to achieve perfectly back when using F31K/F11J BIOS.
I will wait for stable F13 BIOS with unlocked boost override.


----------



## nievz

MarT2 said:


> Wow guys, how are you getting about 650-700 points in CBr20 ST? About 8800 MT points seems OK to me, with PBO limits at motherboard (1200/540/215), AutoOC +200Mhz and Curve Optimizer -15 on 2 best cores, -25 all other cores. But I got better ST scores when using lower PBO limits (my best ST score is 634 using 200/125/110).
> How can I improve my ST score? Thanks a lot!!!


they are running CPU-Z benchmark, not CB20😊


----------



## HyperC

scanz said:


> Yes x570 master. I have a 360 aio push pull on top, with additional fans on side, front and bottom of the case. Temps sometimes do peak at 80c during MT load in benches, but in games usually peak at 70c.
> 
> Just keep playing with the curve, took me a good amount of tweaking to get there
> 
> 
> This is very nice, I'm yet to tune my memory so hoping once i do that it will boost my scores a bit. Would you mind sharing your bios/pbo settings?


Honestly I wish I could tell you!! but the newest gigabyte website bios changed my CO settings, That screen shot was from the first posted F32a I think... Basically using Normal vcore LLC All my other settings seem to change bios to bios anywhere from +75-150Mhz PPT 190-220 TDC 160-190 EDC 160-220 .. I have not tweaked the CO that much pretty much giving up on beta testing feels like a full time job


----------



## Veii

Jason_Cruze said:


> View attachment 2476693
> 
> Should I reduce CCD? LLC is set to High for both Vcore and Vsoc.
> Going above 1.125 in Vsoc causes USB devices not to work and beyond 1.130 it doesn't boot. @ManniX-ITA


For sure reduce procODT ,one or two steps with added ClkDrvStr
tCKE 9 CAD_Bus timings 3-3-15 works on single and on dual rank well enough @ 3800
tCKE 11 CAD_Bus Tmg 4-4-18 work on your frequency better @ 4000+

Maaybe 12 @ 5-5-21 could work out / under CAD_BUS 40-20-20-20 ~ for 4100
but you have to try if this is beneficial at all
If CAD_BUS timings are used,then you force the remain 3 values to 20ohm
If they are not used, you should increase both ClkDrvStr and CsOdtDrvStr to 30-40ohm
3rd value to fix memory training issues, first value to help running low procODT = lower minimum voltages overall
CkeDrvStr @ 24ohm is only needed if you run low CAD_BUS timings. It pretty much isn't anymore on Vermeer

But starting with GDM off 2T , and soo actually checking if you do power your dimms correctly
Is something you should begin with.
GDM on,is masking quite a lot of powering issues
Old known RTT Values do not work well anymore on Vermeer

EDIT:
TL;DR.:
40-20-30-20, 60-20-20-20, 60-20-40-20 without CAD_BUS timings @ tCKE 1
40-20-20-20 with CAD_BUS timings, tCKE up to frequency , and better RTT values than anything at RZQ/1 or disabled
RTT_Park = RZQ/1 you should only use if you stack 4* 16GB or 2*32GB.Although even then it's too much, soo rather for 2x 64gb , 4x16 or 8x 8gb


----------



## MarT2

nievz said:


> they are running CPU-Z benchmark, not CB20😊


Yes, but his ST CBr20 is super high too. @TaunyTiger is doing 648 ST, @scanz 645 , and @HyperC 649.
How are you getting this superhigh ST scores? My best ST result is 634


----------



## Jason_Cruze

Veii said:


> For sure reduce procODT ,one or two steps with added ClkDrvStr
> tCKE 9 CAD_Bus timings 3-3-15 works on single and on dual rank well enough @ 3800
> tCKE 11 CAD_Bus Tmg 4-4-18 work on your frequency better @ 4000+
> 
> Maaybe 12 @ 5-5-21 could work out / under CAD_BUS 40-20-20-20 ~ for 4100
> but you have to try if this is beneficial at all
> If CAD_BUS timings are used,then you force the remain 3 values to 20ohm
> If they are not used, you should increase both ClkDrvStr and CsOdtDrvStr to 30-40ohm
> 3rd value to fix memory training issues, first value to help running low procODT = lower minimum voltages overall
> CkeDrvStr @ 24ohm is only needed if you run low CAD_BUS timings. It pretty much isn't anymore on Vermeer
> 
> But starting with GDM off 2T , and soo actually checking if you do power your dimms correctly
> Is something you should begin with.
> GDM on,is masking quite a lot of powering issues
> Old known RTT Values do not work well anymore on Vermeer
> 
> EDIT:
> TL;DR.:
> 40-20-30-20, 60-20-20-20, 60-20-40-20 without CAD_BUS timings @ tCKE 1
> 40-20-20-20 with CAD_BUS timings, tCKE up to frequency , and better RTT values than anything at RZQ/1 or disabled
> RTT_Park = RZQ/1 you should only use if you stack 4* 16GB or 2*32GB.Although even then it's too much, soo rather for 2x 64gb , 4x16 or 8x 8gb


Thanks will do it in the future after stable BIOS from GB.

Meanwhile, please help me understand and correct me if I'm wrong.

I tried using 2t and GDM off, system does not post @3933 memory, checked using f31k/f11j bios.

I have mixed RAM kits installed in two channels, 2*8gb single rank micron rev e in one channel and 2*8gb single rank hynix cjr on another channel.

I have tested using memtest it was stable without these settings applied and I usually leave the timings below procodt to AUTO.

So to get better performance should I increase tcke to 11 and what are these timings,


Veii said:


> CAD_Bus Tmg 4-4-18


What does these timings denote, sorry for the novice questions,


Veii said:


> 40-20-30-20, 60-20-20-20, 60-20-40-20 without CAD_BUS timings @ tCKE 1


Any thoughts @Veii @ManniX-ITA


----------



## TaunyTiger

HyperC said:


> Mine is better
> View attachment 2476643


Insane Multi, I will never reach that! Already running 2 cores at -30 and most of the cores -20+.
But i'm not sure why, but i believe it might be the silicon lottery. I got 2 cores that gives me these singelscores, but won't even reach 9000 in multi. Probably because of some bad cores.



MarT2 said:


> Yes, but his ST CBr20 is super high too. @TaunyTiger is doing 648 ST, @scanz 645 , and @HyperC 649.
> How are you getting this superhigh ST scores? My best ST result is 634


I was also stuck at around the same score as you in Singel. But modifing Curve optimizer has given me both higher multi and singel score. Right now running 100mhz boostoverride, mb limits.


----------



## AYTOKPATOP

Hello guys anyone knows why i get black screens and beep sounds excact like a broken VGA when i enable SAM only? 
I use X570 Master with 5900X & 6800XT


----------



## Diablo85

dr.Rafi said:


> F31 is better for boosting ,but f33 is good too ,, please can you post you results with fclk and overclocking on extreme,if you do so.
> Iam intersted to see what can offer.
> thanks


Uh, maybe? I haven't done too much digging into AMD OC'ing since jumping to Ryzen with the 3rd gen. I primarily got the xtreme board as it was one of the few at launch of X570 without a chipset fan. 

don't judge too hard.


----------



## HyperC

TaunyTiger said:


> Insane Multi, I will never reach that! Already running 2 cores at -30 and most of the cores -20+.
> But i'm not sure why, but i believe it might be the silicon lottery. I got 2 cores that gives me these singelscores, but won't even reach 9000 in multi. Probably because of some bad cores.
> 
> 
> I was also stuck at around the same score as you in Singel. But modifing Curve optimizer has given me both higher multi and singel score. Right now running 100mhz boostoverride, mb limits.


 If AMD made CO and PBO tweakable in Master I would be so much happier, Maybe you guys need to tweak the pbo settings.. I can't remember exactly but +/- 10 on PPT or EDC affects think 10 or 15mhz I would only change 1 at a time pretty sure motherboard pbo gave me worse results , and haven't tested it again... Not sure who are how many people load hardware info after windows loads but if you do watch the multipliers should be a good indication for + or - with the CO settings


----------



## Cidious

Can anyone confirm which SMU version the F33a bios has? 










I would be grateful.


----------



## Veii

Cidious said:


> Can anyone confirm which SMU version the F33a bios has?
> 
> View attachment 2476800
> 
> 
> I would be grateful.


----------



## Cidious

Veii said:


>


Sorry but that doesn't answer my question in any way. I asked for the SMU version. I've read there are 2 different versions for 1.2.0.0 SMU 56.44 and 56.45. You're just linking me to info that I could have (and did) looked up myself... Thanks but no thanks haha.


----------



## Veii

Cidious said:


> Sorry but that doesn't answer my question in any way. I asked for the SMU version. I've read there are 2 different versions for 1.2.0.0 SMU 56.44 and 56.45. You're just linking me to info that I could have (and did) looked up myself... Thanks but no thanks haha.


I missread in the rush - my bad








Wonder what SMU 64.37 is for

As for comparison,
MSI B550 boards









There was a fix for "bad SATA" drive connection - loss of SATA port connection
SMU does not cover that tho


----------



## Cidious

Veii said:


> I missread in the rush - my bad
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wonder what SMU 64.37 is for


Thanks bud! 

MSI is doing an easy one and for ALL B550 boards they just renamed the 56.44 beta to Official.. Same bugs same everything.. 1 day build date difference between the beta and 'official'. Pretty surethey are struggling with too little specialised developers on the team.


----------



## Veii

Cidious said:


> MSI is doing an easy one and for ALL B550 boards they just renamed the 56.44 beta to Official.. Same bugs same everything.. 1 day build date difference between the beta and 'official'. Pretty surethey are struggling with too little specialised developers on the team.


At least you guys get any updates
I'm bored since ~4 months 
Only board that's being ignored

I find Cezanne SMU 64.37 interesting
Checking back and forth since when support for it actually exists


----------



## panni

Hey @ManniX-ITA, I've been running my 5900X with these settings stable since November:









I recently changed my 1080 Ti to a 6800 XT - since then I've experienced idle crashes (and especially between two high-load Handbrake encodes).

This CPU doesn't want to run 1800 with those low voltages anymore. Have you ever experienced something like this?

I tried 975 VDDG IOD and 1050 VSOC to no avail (although it crashed less frequently). Now I'm in the middle of testing 1000 VDDG IOD and 1100 VSOC.

Upping LLC didn't help, either.


This is quite disconcerting. The only thing I've changed is the GPU.

Any ideas?


----------



## kazukun

[QUOTE = "Cidious、投稿：28730756、メンバー：624334"]
F33a BIOSのSMUバージョンを誰かが確認できますか？

View attachment 2476800


私は感謝されます。
[/見積もり]


----------



## Hammerkeg

I've returned from F33a to F30, and I'm still getting weird issues with USB, mouse is lagging occasionally when I'm in a videocall. Never had this issue before. Don't have a PCIe Gen.4 card either.


----------



## MikeS3000

Anybody know if there is a way to reassign the two preferred cores in Windows? Since my gold star #1 core is a dud on my 5900x and requires +5 curve optimizer just to be stable, I was wondering if I can change the behavior in Windows to use different preferred cores that are better overclockers/boosters.


----------



## Frietkot Louis

MikeS3000 said:


> Anybody know if there is a way to reassign the two preferred cores in Windows? Since my gold star #1 core is a dud on my 5900x and requires +5 curve optimizer just to be stable, I was wondering if I can change the behavior in Windows to use different preferred cores that are better overclockers/boosters.


I'm quite sure it's not possible to change the preferred core unfortunately.

If you need positive curve optimizer to be stable I'd personally consider your CPU a good candidate for RMA. I have a couple 'less good' cores but they still work with -5


----------



## MikeS3000

Frietkot Louis said:


> I'm quite sure it's not possible to change the preferred core unfortunately.
> 
> If you need positive curve optimizer to be stable I'd personally consider your CPU a good candidate for RMA. I have a couple 'less good' cores but they still work with -5


Believe I would love to RMA but don't want to go through the hassle if I can stabilize. I may wait until supply improves and turnaround time is better for RMA. The rest of my cores can handle -8 to -30. My multi-core scores are pretty good with this chip but single suffers in benchmarks due to the crappy gold star core.


----------



## scanz

MikeS3000 said:


> Anybody know if there is a way to reassign the two preferred cores in Windows? Since my gold star #1 core is a dud on my 5900x and requires +5 curve optimizer just to be stable, I was wondering if I can change the behavior in Windows to use different preferred cores that are better overclockers/boosters.


I believe it should be in line with the performance score which you can see in Event Viewer (Id 55) and can't change.
How do you know that specific core has issues? Have you checked whea-logger in Event Viewer and it calls out that core?

As the person above said, it sounds very wrong that a specific core would require positive curve to be stable. What other settings have you changed or running in bios?


----------



## MikeS3000

scanz said:


> I believe it should be in line with the performance score which you can see in Event Viewer (Id 55) and can't change.
> How do you know that specific core has issues? Have you checked whea-logger in Event Viewer and it calls out that core?
> 
> As the person above said, it sounds very wrong that a specific core would require positive curve to be stable. What other settings have you changed or running in bios?


I have been pretty OCD with curve optimizer. Basically at full default BIOS settings, I ran OCCT single thread large and small SSE as well as Prime95 Large non-avx single thread. I isolate each core setting affinity in task manager. I found out early on that core 1 would fail these single thread stress tests in seconds or minutes. Every other core not only passes but can take some negative offset. I kept bumping CO +1 at a time on core 1 until I could pass these stress tests. It was really easy to see each change in CO would lead to 10 or 20 mhz decrease in frequency while running these tests which makes sense. I am not certain that core is responsible for reboots because the APIC ids that sometimes cause blue-screen are between 24-27 which corresponds to cores 10 and 11 on my 5900x. Those cores just get less negative on the CO until stable. I have yet to see a logged WHEA event 18 for core 1, but failing stress tests at stock is reason enough.


----------



## ManniX-ITA

panni said:


> Hey @ManniX-ITA, I've been running my 5900X with these settings stable since November:
> View attachment 2476811
> 
> 
> I recently changed my 1080 Ti to a 6800 XT - since then I've experienced idle crashes (and especially between two high-load Handbrake encodes).
> 
> This CPU doesn't want to run 1800 with those low voltages anymore. Have you ever experienced something like this?
> 
> I tried 975 VDDG IOD and 1050 VSOC to no avail (although it crashed less frequently). Now I'm in the middle of testing 1000 VDDG IOD and 1100 VSOC.
> 
> Upping LLC didn't help, either.
> 
> 
> This is quite disconcerting. The only thing I've changed is the GPU.
> 
> Any ideas?


That's probably because the 6800XT is PCIe Gen4.
Did you try switching to Gen3 to see if you can keep the same voltages?


----------



## panni

ManniX-ITA said:


> That's probably because the 6800XT is PCIe Gen4.
> Did you try switching to Gen3 to see if you can keep the same voltages?


It's been on PCIE Gen3 already.

Edit: Correction, GPU-Z still shows PCIE Gen4. Weird. I'll double check.


----------



## ManniX-ITA

panni said:


> It's been on PCIE Gen3 already.


Wow, that's weird then... I've not seen something like that.
Usually either changing to Gen4 or a new AGESA that radically changes the voltages requirement.
But I've seen so many weird stuff with Ryzens that I'm not anymore surprised about anything.

You need to scale up; VSOC is perfectly safe till *1.175V*.
For VDDG IOD the best is 1060mV and CCD depends; I'd suggest between 1000 and 1050, I'm using 1020.


----------



## Khonagashira

ManniX-ITA said:


> Wow, that's weird then... I've not seen something like that.
> Usually either changing to Gen4 or a new AGESA that radically changes the voltages requirement.
> But I've seen so many weird stuff with Ryzens that I'm not anymore surprised about anything.
> 
> You need to scale up; VSOC is perfectly safe till 1.75V.
> For VDDG IOD the best is 1060mV and CCD depends; I'd suggest between 1000 and 1050, I'm using 1020.


I think you wanted to write 1.175 Vsoc ;-)


----------



## ManniX-ITA

Khonagashira said:


> I think you wanted to write 1.175 Vsoc ;-)


Ah indeed


----------



## Xaris

ManniX-ITA said:


> For VDDG IOD the best is 1060mV and CCD depends; I'd suggest between 1000 and 1050, I'm using 1020.


I've been out of here for the last 3 weeks but I thought it was generally better to keep VDDG values somewhere in the 900-975 range for Zen3? Has this changed?

Unrelated question, but with F33a bios, has the IF 1900 wall been broken without WHEA events now? Last I knew only a very small minority could do >=1900 @ WHEA-free


----------



## ManniX-ITA

Xaris said:


> I've been out of here for the last 3 weeks but I thought it was generally better to keep VDDG values somewhere in the 900-975 range for Zen3? Has this changed?


Depends on many factors; if it works better but you can easily end up with USB issues or other instabilities.
For FCLK 1900 and up is better 1060mV, some samples can work with less but it's more likely true for 5600/5800x.
5900/5950x generally needs more.
Number of USB issues and type of devices matters too.
Eg. I have a USB-C 10Gbps SSD plugged in on the CPU USB-C port and it doesn't work if IOD is below 1000mV.


----------



## Madudzik

Cidious said:


> Can anyone confirm which SMU version the F33a bios has?
> 
> View attachment 2476800
> 
> 
> I would be grateful.



I'm on F33a, Elite with 3700x but my SMU is still 46.65.0...🤔


----------



## panni

ManniX-ITA said:


> Wow, that's weird then... I've not seen something like that.
> Usually either changing to Gen4 or a new AGESA that radically changes the voltages requirement.
> But I've seen so many weird stuff with Ryzens that I'm not anymore surprised about anything.
> 
> You need to scale up; VSOC is perfectly safe till *1.175V*.
> For VDDG IOD the best is 1060mV and CCD depends; I'd suggest between 1000 and 1050, I'm using 1020.


OK, reiterating:
I must've set PCIE Gen4 active after I installed the 6800 XT. Now I'm back on Gen3 with my original voltages (VSOC 1.0V, VDDG/P 900), and everything's rock stable.
Just ran 10 consecutive Handbrake encodes, and usually between the first and the second or the second and the third, right when the load goes down to zero temporarily, the system used to crash.
Now all of them completed without issue.

BTW: I wasn't able to reproduce this with OCCT, only with Handbrake or longer idle times on the PC.

I would've never guessed that just enabling PCIE Gen4 would change so much, even when the card is only idling; I guess keeping that high gen spec active just puts a _lot_ more stress on the 5900X's circuitry. That might explain the high auto voltages when Gen4 is enabled - has anyone tested those against Gen3?

Anyhow, I'll stay on Gen3 for now as I'm not willing to go up from a really nice, low voltage across the board, for a couple of FPS at best.

Thanks @ManniX-ITA for the suggestion.



ManniX-ITA said:


> For VDDG IOD the best is 1060mV and CCD depends; I'd suggest between 1000 and 1050, I'm using 1020.


Out of curiosity, why do you need these high voltages personally? Are you maintaining 1933 or have Gen4 active?


----------



## gassymancan

Xaris said:


> I've been out of here for the last 3 weeks but I thought it was generally better to keep VDDG values somewhere in the 900-975 range for Zen3? Has this changed?
> 
> Unrelated question, but with F33a bios, has the IF 1900 wall been broken without WHEA events now? Last I knew only a very small minority could do >=1900 @ WHEA-free


I keep coming back every few days to try different things based on discussions here.

Still haven’t been able to to >1867 without whea. 1900 won’t boot at all. It’s not the memory either. At least not directly. Right now it seems all that’s left to tweak is proc and rtt settings. Time will tell. Hoping it’s something related to this bios and I’m not just SOL forever.


----------



## Xaris

gassymancan said:


> I keep coming back every few days to try different things based on discussions here.
> 
> Still haven’t been able to to >1867 without whea. 1900 won’t boot at all. It’s not the memory either. At least not directly. Right now it seems all that’s left to tweak is proc and rtt settings. Time will tell. Hoping it’s something related to this bios and I’m not just SOL forever.


Good to know. Yeah sounds like we're primarily still in the waiting game. What RAM do you have? From what I can tell, the only people who've had any luck making >=1900 work is some really nice b-die + some extremely high-end mobos like Dark Hero or something, and honestly I'm kinda skeptical a whole lot of them are completely WHEA-free but in any case I haven't seen any concrete evidence people have made it work with Micron e-die (which I have) and WHEA-free yet.

I'm still only on F31 (non-beta) myself but yeah I could only get 1:1 1900 IF to boot with some very high voltages and very loose timing settings (high tRFC and jedec secondary timings) and pushing ProcODT down, but it would pretty much instantly crash Windows about 1minute into booting up. Nothing I could change seemed to help increase post-boot stability at all. Otherwise with even more reasonably voltages or better pinned down timings it just wouldn't even boot most of the time.

In general though I'm okay sticking with 1867, the difference in performance at 1867 vs 1900 is probably pretty negligible but would be nice to have it work at some point in the future.


----------



## Xaris

panni said:


> I would've never guessed that just enabling PCIE Gen4 would change so much, even when the card is only idling; I guess keeping that high gen spec active just puts a _lot_ more stress on the 5900X's circuitry. That might explain the high auto voltages when Gen4 is enabled - has anyone tested those against Gen3?
> 
> Anyhow, I'll stay on Gen3 for now as I'm not willing to go up from a really nice, low voltage across the board, for a couple of FPS at best.


I don't know but Gen4 has been giving people issues for awhile now going back well before Zen3 even came out. It's probably something to do with the x570 VRM or something. But yeah the difference is like negligible entirely. I think GN did a video and found between 0 to 1 fps difference (which is in a margin of error) between using a RTX 3080 @ 3 vs 4. Definitely no reason to use it although I personally had my 3080 running at 4 for awhile without seemingly any major problem, but just because I ad some rare weird quirks here and there that I ended up just turning it down to Gen3 (and some other settings)

Gen4 would matter more for an PCI-E 4 NVME drive but I think that can be configured seperately.


----------



## Bart

My 6900XT started giving me weird "blackout" issues recently, and I set my PCIE slot to gen3 as a possible fix. I _was_ running fine at auto, but trying to update to the most recent AMD GPU drivers gave me all sorts of headaches. First the driver install crashed (could have been a flaky OC too), but after reverting to defaults that was fine. Then after the update completed, my monitor would go dark 5 seconds after booting. System was fine, nothing actually crashes, the monitor just dies. Unplug / replug DP cable, and it would come back, for 5 more seconds, and vanish again. Even with no OC at all. But setting the primary PCIE slot to gen3 seems to have fixed it.


----------



## ManniX-ITA

panni said:


> OK, reiterating:
> I must've set PCIE Gen4 active after I installed the 6800 XT. Now I'm back on Gen3 with my original voltages (VSOC 1.0V, VDDG/P 900), and everything's rock stable.
> Just ran 10 consecutive Handbrake encodes, and usually between the first and the second or the second and the third, right when the load goes down to zero temporarily, the system used to crash.
> Now all of them completed without issue.
> 
> BTW: I wasn't able to reproduce this with OCCT, only with Handbrake or londer idle times on the PC.
> 
> I would've never guessed that just enabling PCIE Gen4 would change so much, even when the card isn't idle; I guess keeping that high gen spec active just puts a _lot_ more stress on the 5900X's circuitry. That might explain the high auto voltages when Gen4 is enabled - has anyone tested those against Gen3?
> 
> Anyhow, I'll stay on Gen3 for now as I'm not willing to go up from a really nice, low voltage across the board, for a couple of FPS at best.
> 
> Thanks @ManniX-ITA for the suggestion.
> 
> 
> Out of curiosity, why do you need these high voltages personally? Are you maintaining 1933 or have Gen4 active?


Cause my sample needs them to work properly with USB devices (I have a lot and the USB-C 10GBps SSD) otherwise disconnections and audio crackling.
IOD 1060mV was suggested by @Veii, tested as the best by many and I can confirm. Sweet spot for high FCLK.
Solved at least once an instability with tight timings going from 1020mV to 1060mV.
Considering that thermally the difference is negligible from 1000mV at least, it's a safe bet to avoid problems.
And usually works to fix them if you already have.


----------



## panni

ManniX-ITA said:


> Cause my sample needs them to work properly with USB devices (I have a lot and the USB-C 10GBps SSD) otherwise disconnections and audio crackling.
> IOD 1060mV was suggested by @Veii, tested as the best by many and I can confirm. Sweet spot for high FCLK.
> Solved at least once an instability with tight timings going from 1020mV to 1060mV.
> Considering that thermally the difference is negligible from 1000mV at least, it's a safe bet to avoid problems.
> And usually works to fix them if you already have.


If 1060 IOD is the way to go for higher FCLK, VSOC would at least be at 1.1 or even 1.11V - why is VDDP and CCD that "high"?


----------



## ManniX-ITA

panni said:


> If 1060 IOD is the way to go for higher FCLK, VSOC would at least be at 1.1 or even 1.11V - why is VDDP and CCD that "high"?


Yes at least, I use 1.16V usually (better performances).

VDDP should be 900mV or less; rarely is needed more.
CCD depends on the sample; my 5950x needs at least 1000mV for best performances, 950mV works, below audio is crackling.


----------



## panni

ManniX-ITA said:


> Yes at least, I use 1.16V usually (better performances).
> 
> VDDP should be 900mV or less; rarely is needed more.
> CCD depends on the sample; my 5950x needs at least 1000mV for best performances, 950mV works, below audio is crackling.


Interesting. I haven't noticed any particular audio crackling since switching from the 1080 Ti to the 6800 XT. After ironing out all the other possibilities, NVIDIA seemed to have been the problem.

Would you suggest IOD and CCD at 950 instead of my current 900 (with 1000 VSOC, which is stable)?


----------



## Cidious

panni said:


> Interesting. I haven't noticed any particular audio crackling since switching from the 1080 Ti to the 6800 XT. After ironing out all the other possibilities, NVIDIA seemed to have been the problem.
> 
> Would you suggest IOD and CCD at 950 instead of my current 900 (with 1000 VSOC, which is stable)?


I can confirm this. My 2070 Super also had many rounds of weird DPC latency issues but now 2 months on the 6800XT or so not a single latency issue or audio crackling. Nvidia has been struggling with driver latency issues for so long now it's getting awkward. Most or these issues are In combination with AM4 though.


----------



## ghiga_andrei

I have another small issue not related to the new CPUs.

I have my computer connected to the same wall socket as my laptop charger and my phone charger. When I connect either my laptop to the charger or the phone to the charger, the computer powers on. Not every time, but some times. I don't know if it's some EMC through the wall socket that's sending some parasitic signal to the Motherboard, or EMC going through the peripherals to the Motherboard. I am saying this because pressing any key on the keyboard also powers on the computer and I cannot find any BIOS setting to disable this. I'm guessing the keyboard catches the charger EMC and sends a key pressed signal to the MB ?

What do you guys think ?


----------



## panni

ghiga_andrei said:


> I have another small issue not related to the new CPUs.
> 
> I have my computer connected to the same wall socket as my laptop charger and my phone charger. When I connect either my laptop to the charger or the phone to the charger, the computer powers on. Not every time, but some times. I don't know if it's some EMC through the wall socket that's sending some parasitic signal to the Motherboard, or EMC going through the peripherals to the Motherboard. I am saying this because pressing any key on the keyboard also powers on the computer and I cannot find any BIOS setting to disable this. I'm guessing the keyboard catches the charger EMC and sends a key pressed signal to the MB ?
> 
> What do you guys think ?


That sounds like a faulty socket or PSU to me. This shouldn't happen. There should be a BIOS setting around wake-from-keyboard and/or "power on by keyboard".









Can you try looking for those and disabling them if they're enabled?

You can also check for power-loss settings in the BIOS. Perhaps there's a spike going to the PSU that triggers its "on power loss, start again when power's back" setting.


----------



## Cidious

ghiga_andrei said:


> I have another small issue not related to the new CPUs.
> 
> I have my computer connected to the same wall socket as my laptop charger and my phone charger. When I connect either my laptop to the charger or the phone to the charger, the computer powers on. Not every time, but some times. I don't know if it's some EMC through the wall socket that's sending some parasitic signal to the Motherboard, or EMC going through the peripherals to the Motherboard. I am saying this because pressing any key on the keyboard also powers on the computer and I cannot find any BIOS setting to disable this. I'm guessing the keyboard catches the charger EMC and sends a key pressed signal to the MB ?
> 
> What do you guys think ?


My friend had this last month. It was a faulty PSU (Corsair CX series). Also you can try to enable ErP. Another friend had an issue also with his Aorus X570 Pro Wifi ITX board constantly booting up again when powered off.


----------



## ghiga_andrei

panni said:


> That sounds like a faulty socket or PSU to me. This shouldn't happen. There should be a BIOS setting around wake-from-keyboard and/or "power on by keyboard".
> View attachment 2476928
> 
> 
> Can you try looking for those and disabling them if they're enabled?
> 
> You can also check for power-loss settings in the BIOS. Perhaps there's a spike going to the PSU that triggers its "on power loss, start again when power's back" setting.


Thanks, I will look again for these settings when I can reboot my PC, right now it is working.



Cidious said:


> My friend had this last month. It was a faulty PSU (Corsair CX series). Also you can try to enable ErP. Another friend had an issue also with his Aorus X570 Pro Wifi ITX board constantly booting up again when powered off.


I also have a Corsair PSU (RM750x) but it's fairly new (6 months). My sistem is not booting up randomly, just when connecting the chargers. Will look for ErP in the BIOS also.


----------



## ManniX-ITA

panni said:


> Interesting. I haven't noticed any particular audio crackling since switching from the 1080 Ti to the 6800 XT. After ironing out all the other possibilities, NVIDIA seemed to have been the problem.
> 
> Would you suggest IOD and CCD at 950 instead of my current 900 (with 1000 VSOC, which is stable)?


I'd suggest you run some benchmarks to verify if there's an impact on scores.
For me the Geekbench 5 AES test in ST showed the most bigger delta.


----------



## ManniX-ITA

ManniX-ITA said:


> I'd suggest you run some benchmarks to verify if there's an impact on scores.
> For me the Geekbench 5 AES test in ST had the most highest delta.


----------



## panni

Self-quote time!


----------



## ManniX-ITA

panni said:


> Self-quote time!


Don't know how it happened


----------



## henson0115

so figured out my issue was not with gen 3/gen 4 pci, but simpy f33a is unstable at stock settings, rolling back to f31 fixed my issues. anyone who is not using stock settings for the cpu will likely not face the issue, but is anyone at stock cpu and xmp seeing issues with random reboots on f32 or f33a. not bsods or event log entries other than unsafe shutdown. seems like ram timings have changed or a cpu setting has changed. in any case stock settings are not stable on f32 or f33. but are in old bios revisions.


----------



## IcemanUK85

henson0115 said:


> so figured out my issue was not with gen 3/gen 4 pci, but simpy f33a is unstable at stock settings, rolling back to f31 fixed my issues. anyone who is not using stock settings for the cpu will likely not face the issue, but is anyone at stock cpu and xmp seeing issues with random reboots on f32 or f33a. not bsods or event log entries other than unsafe shutdown. seems like ram timings have changed or a cpu setting has changed. in any case stock settings are not stable on f32 or f33. but are in old bios revisions.


This is interesting, I have been fighting random shut downs and instability, checked every component on my build and had boiled it down to Mobo.. Like you no bsod or errors, just kernel power critical errors in the events log. changing the psu didnt help. Going to roll the bios back to F30 to see if that helps.


----------



## iNeri

panni said:


> Hey @ManniX-ITA, I've been running my 5900X with these settings stable since November:
> View attachment 2476811
> 
> 
> I recently changed my 1080 Ti to a 6800 XT - since then I've experienced idle crashes (and especially between two high-load Handbrake encodes).
> 
> This CPU doesn't want to run 1800 with those low voltages anymore. Have you ever experienced something like this?
> 
> I tried 975 VDDG IOD and 1050 VSOC to no avail (although it crashed less frequently). Now I'm in the middle of testing 1000 VDDG IOD and 1100 VSOC.
> 
> Upping LLC didn't help, either.
> 
> 
> This is quite disconcerting. The only thing I've changed is the GPU.
> 
> Any ideas?


Did you have hwinfo64 open when this happened?

Close it and try again with pcie Gen 4 enabled

Enviado desde mi ONEPLUS A6000 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Hammerkeg

henson0115 said:


> so figured out my issue was not with gen 3/gen 4 pci, but simpy f33a is unstable at stock settings, rolling back to f31 fixed my issues. anyone who is not using stock settings for the cpu will likely not face the issue, but is anyone at stock cpu and xmp seeing issues with random reboots on f32 or f33a. not bsods or event log entries other than unsafe shutdown. seems like ram timings have changed or a cpu setting has changed. in any case stock settings are not stable on f32 or f33. but are in old bios revisions.


Similar issues. 3950X though. Both stability issues with overclock, and USB issues with standard settings. Currently switched back to F31 and everything is fine.



ManniX-ITA said:


> Yes at least, I use 1.16V usually (better performances).
> 
> VDDP should be 900mV or less; rarely is needed more.
> CCD depends on the sample; my 5950x needs at least 1000mV for best performances, 950mV works, below audio is crackling.


Do you know what recommended voltages would be for a 3950X? Tried 5950X ones, but it was quite unstable.


----------



## panni

iNeri said:


> Did you have hwinfo64 open when this happened?


Yes I did. Why? Is there a known issue?


----------



## iNeri

panni said:


> Yes I did. Why? Is there a known issue?


It's seem so, let me search for you the thread on the official mumak forum. 

Enviado desde mi ONEPLUS A6000 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## LionAlonso

iNeri said:


> It's seem so, let me search for you the thread on the official mumak forum.
> 
> Enviado desde mi ONEPLUS A6000 mediante Tapatalk


Wow, this seems interesting.
Although i havent any problemas with gen 4 and hw info open.
And i keep voltages very low for 1900FCLK


----------



## iNeri

LionAlonso said:


> Wow, this seems interesting.
> Although i havent any problemas with gen 4 and hw info open.
> And i keep voltages very low for 1900FCLK


Only happens with 6800 series gpu. There you go. 






Is HWiNFO causing the dreaded WHEA-Logger Event ID XX Cache Hierarchy Errors and sudden reboots on AMD Ryzen systems?


Hello everyone: A couple of users and myself have been suffering sudden reboots with our computers composed of Ryzen CPU systems (Ryzen 3000, but especially 5000) under different load conditions. The quickest way for us to trigger it, however, has been by using software designed to test RAM...




www.hwinfo.com





Enviado desde mi ONEPLUS A6000 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## gassymancan

Xaris said:


> Good to know. Yeah sounds like we're primarily still in the waiting game. What RAM do you have? From what I can tell, the only people who've had any luck making >=1900 work is some really nice b-die + some extremely high-end mobos like Dark Hero or something, and honestly I'm kinda skeptical a whole lot of them are completely WHEA-free but in any case I haven't seen any concrete evidence people have made it work with Micron e-die (which I have) and WHEA-free yet.
> 
> I'm still only on F31 (non-beta) myself but yeah I could only get 1:1 1900 IF to boot with some very high voltages and very loose timing settings (high tRFC and jedec secondary timings) and pushing ProcODT down, but it would pretty much instantly crash Windows about 1minute into booting up. Nothing I could change seemed to help increase post-boot stability at all. Otherwise with even more reasonably voltages or better pinned down timings it just wouldn't even boot most of the time.
> 
> In general though I'm okay sticking with 1867, the difference in performance at 1867 vs 1900 is probably pretty negligible but would be nice to have it work at some point in the future.


I'm running pretty high binned ram. Hopefully that isn't it. B die tridentz rgb 4x8 gb 4000 mhz cl 15-16-16-36 at 1.5v. I'm running a 5950x on an aorus master x570 rev 1.0. I'd be salty if it was the board itself but also not surprised as it was developed 2 years ago now. Ram runs fine at XMP with lower IF values. Just that magical >1867 that seems to make it mad. I just ordered a mobo cooling block so if the mobo is the problem then I'll be one sad panda. I figured i'd give it 2-3 months for now, 6 max.


----------



## ManniX-ITA

gassymancan said:


> I'm running pretty high binned ram. Hopefully that isn't it. B die tridentz rgb 4x8 gb 4000 mhz cl 15-16-16-36 at 1.5v. I'm running a 5950x on an aorus master x570 rev 1.0. I'd be salty if it was the board itself but also not surprised as it was developed 2 years ago now. Ram runs fine at XMP with lower IF values. Just that magical >1867 that seems to make it mad. I just ordered a mobo cooling block so if the mobo is the problem then I'll be one sad panda. I figured i'd give it 2-3 months for now, 6 max.


Sorry but the Master Rev 1.0 is awful with memory and particularly with B-die. 
It's the reason why I bought an MSI Unify-X.
I have a Trident-z RGB F4-4000C16-16GTZR kit.
The difference is astonishing; I can run timings and speeds that were out of reach with the Master.
They also run 5-10c cooler which means I can go to much higher error-free VDIMM without additional cooling.


----------



## panni

iNeri said:


> Only happens with 6800 series gpu. There you go.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is HWiNFO causing the dreaded WHEA-Logger Event ID XX Cache Hierarchy Errors and sudden reboots on AMD Ryzen systems?
> 
> 
> Hello everyone: A couple of users and myself have been suffering sudden reboots with our computers composed of Ryzen CPU systems (Ryzen 3000, but especially 5000) under different load conditions. The quickest way for us to trigger it, however, has been by using software designed to test RAM...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.hwinfo.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Enviado desde mi ONEPLUS A6000 mediante Tapatalk


Wow, this is super interesting. Thanks for pointing me to that thread.

I'm not 100% certain this is exactly my issue, as upping voltages has _somewhat_ _changed_ the timing of the occurrences.

Going back to PCIE Gen3 immediately fixed it.


----------



## lum-x

ManniX-ITA said:


> Sorry but the Master Rev 1.0 is awful with memory and particularly with B-die.
> It's the reason why I bought an MSI Unify-X.
> I have a Trident-z RGB F4-4000C16-16GTZR kit.
> The difference is astonishing; I can run timings and speeds that were out of reach with the Master.
> They also run 5-10c cooler which means I can go to much higher error-free VDIMM without additional cooling.


So you had Master Rev 1.0 I suppose. I always thought you had 1.1 at least. Revision 1.2 as I know has just a Realtek LAN firmware update that is not possible to do via bios so in terms on Memory OC 1.1 and 1.2 should be the same. By pure guessing can you say what will be the difference between Master 1.1/1.2 and MSI Unify-X (i know MSI has the best AMD motherboards especialy when it comes to Memory OC)


----------



## ManniX-ITA

lum-x said:


> So you had Master Rev 1.0 I suppose. I always thought you had 1.1 at least. Revision 1.2 as I know has just a Realtek LAN firmware update that is not possible to do via bios so in terms on Memory OC 1.1 and 1.2 should be the same. By pure guessing can you say what will be the difference between Master 1.1/1.2 and MSI Unify-X (i know MSI has the best AMD motherboards especialy when it comes to Memory OC)


Yes unfortunately I bought a 1.0, Rel 1.1/1.2 are on par with other X570 boards.
MSI is pretty good with memory OC but the Unify-X is particularly good because it only has 2 slots.
Shorter traces and all the goodness of no T-Topology/Daisy chain splitting.
It's in general better than any 4 DIMMs slot board.


----------



## Alex0401

ManniX-ITA said:


> Yes unfortunately I bought a 1.0, Rel 1.1/1.2 are on par with other X570 boards.
> MSI is pretty good with memory OC but the Unify-X is particularly good because it only has 2 slots.
> Shorter traces and all the goodness of no T-Topology/Daisy chain splitting.
> It's in general better than any 4 DIMMs slot board.


Why then doesn't Gigabyte change its motherboards rev 1.0 to rev1.1 or rev2.0 for buyers?


----------



## ManniX-ITA

Alex0401 said:


> Why then doesn't Gigabyte change its motherboards rev 1.0 to rev1.1 or rev2.0 for buyers?


Cause that's business..
Not that AMD swapped my 3800x with a 3800xt, you know. I'd like that but that's not how it works 

What I found extremely unpleasant is that such a high end-board works extremely bad with B-die in particular.
It's much worse than any x570 board of that time and it's unbelievable it wasn't thoroughly tested with B-die.
Broken design from Gigabyte, wrong and rushed choice from me.


----------



## Alex0401

ManniX-ITA said:


> Yes unfortunately I bought a 1.0, Rel 1.1/1.2 are on par with other X570 boards.
> MSI is pretty good with memory OC but the Unify-X is particularly good because it only has 2 slots.
> Shorter traces and all the goodness of no T-Topology/Daisy chain splitting.
> It's in general better than any 4 DIMMs slot board.


I also bought X570 AORUS MASTER (rev. 1.0). And after that, Gigabyte released two revisions in a few months. and I, who paid 350 euros for a product, must with a pain in my heart realize that I was a fool by buying the X570 AORUS MASTER (rev. 1.0). I will never buy a Gigabyte motherboard again ..


----------



## Alex0401

ManniX-ITA said:


> Cause that's business..
> Not that AMD swapped my 3800x with a 3800xt, you know. I'd like that but that's not how it works
> 
> What I found extremely unpleasant is that such a high end-board works extremely bad with B-die in particular.
> It's much worse than any x570 board of that time and it's unbelievable it wasn't thoroughly tested with B-die.
> Broken design from Gigabyte, wrong and rushed choice from me.


At that time, I followed the advice of the Hardware Unboxed YouTube channel. I will never listen to advice on YouTube again. they are deceivers who will sell their own mother for money;

and how does it work in the XMP mode of the RAM profile?


----------



## ManniX-ITA

Alex0401 said:


> At that time, I followed the advice of the Hardware Unboxed YouTube channel. I will never listen to advice on YouTube again. they are deceivers who will sell their own mother for money;


Well, the Master is also highly prided by BuildZoid and many others.
The Rel 1.1/1.2 has its own strong points, along many bad others.

Obviously YouTube reviewers are not using the boards in general; they just quickly review them.
Most of the bad stuff comes out after a while you use a board. 
But it's still better than going blind.

Truth is there's not a single board manufacturer today that can be trusted, they are all performing awfully on one or other aspect.
MSI as well has its own problems; I did just settled in the Unify-X and I have already to send it back to RMA.
Their M-Flash application doesn't start anymore after I've flashed the last BIOS.
Restoring the BIOS via Flashback doesn't fix it, pretty awful...


----------



## Hammerkeg

I had so many issues with my Master 1.0 first 4 months, I had to RMA it 3 times, because updating the BIOS bricked the board. By that time 1.1 came out, and I got super mad that they just randomly decided to add a thunderbolt ports onto the board (there's even a place for the headers on the board, they're just not there!).
So yes, 1.0 was definitely rushed, and is quite borked.


----------



## NoysX

If you care. Im running these Settings on a Master F33 for a while now not having any issues. These are Flare X 3200cl14 sticks. SR, 4 of them a 8Gigs. If u got any improvements to make feel free to advise me.  Didnt Change any of the VDDG since its running just fine. Now WHEA, OCCT all passed AIDA passed as well.


----------



## tyw214

Lepala said:


> Did you change power supply idle control to typical instead of auto? That will help with random restarts too.


where is that option? is that in the bios?


----------



## gassymancan

ManniX-ITA said:


> Yes unfortunately I bought a 1.0, Rel 1.1/1.2 are on par with other X570 boards.
> MSI is pretty good with memory OC but the Unify-X is particularly good because it only has 2 slots.
> Shorter traces and all the goodness of no T-Topology/Daisy chain splitting.
> It's in general better than any 4 DIMMs slot board.


So knowing what you know now, and with the knowledge that I’d probably take at least a 25% loss on water cooling parts for the master (and similar or worse for the used board if I jump ship) do you think I’m better off trying an aorus master 1.2 or going with a different mobo altogether?


----------



## gassymancan

Alex0401 said:


> I also bought X570 AORUS MASTER (rev. 1.0). And after that, Gigabyte released two revisions in a few months. and I, who paid 350 euros for a product, must with a pain in my heart realize that I was a fool by buying the X570 AORUS MASTER (rev. 1.0). I will never buy a Gigabyte motherboard again ..


I was honestly happy with my rev 1.0 for ryzen 3000. I was able to get some awesome error free timings on my ram and 3900x. But this ryzen 5000 thing has been BS. Now I’m just trying to figure out what board I should go with for getting my IF and 4 dimms to 4000 error free.


----------



## Diablo85

tyw214 said:


> where is that option? is that in the bios?


On my Xtreme, it's under the tweaker menu > advanced cpu settings > Power Supply Idle Control in bios


----------



## NoysX

Diablo85 said:


> On my Xtreme, it's under the tweaker menu > advanced cpu settings > Power Supply Idle Control in bios


Same on the master.


----------



## bsmith27

ManniX-ITA said:


> Well, the Master is also highly prided by BuildZoid and many others.
> The Rel 1.1/1.2 has its own strong points, along many bad others.
> 
> Obviously YouTube reviewers are not using the boards in general; they just quickly review them.
> Most of the bad stuff comes out after a while you use a board.
> But it's still better than going blind.
> 
> Truth is there's not a single board manufacturer today that can be trusted, they are all performing awfully on one or other aspect.
> MSI as well has its own problems; I did just settled in the Unify-X and I have already to send it back to RMA.
> Their M-Flash application doesn't start anymore after I've flashed the last BIOS.
> Restoring the BIOS via Flashback doesn't fix it, pretty awful...


I have had ZERO problems with my Aorus X570 Master motherboard Rev 1.0. No BSOD no failed boot attempts - it simply runs great and I'm overclocking the memory from 3200 to 3732 .


----------



## asdf893

In the last week I'm constantly battling lockups a few seconds after booting and some occasional BSODs. I can't tell if it started 2 bios updates ago or since I'm trying to plug in more GPU's to mine during my downtime. It's so difficult to successfully boot with 2 GPU's, nevermind 3 or 4 (PCIe risers). Is anyone else struggling with this? Rev1.1 with latest (f33?) bios.


----------



## khaledmohi

Hi all,
I recently bought the following configuration:
Ryzen 7 3700X
X570 Aorus PRO
G.Skill Trident Z Neo (2 x 16GB)
MSi 2070 Super Trio X
Samsung 980 PRO 1TB (installed in First m2 slot)
Samsung 970 Evo Plus 1TB (installed in Second m2 slot)
Samsung 860 Evo 1TB 

The issue I am bumping into our random BSODs with WHEA Uncorrectable Error. What would happen afterward is weird, the computer would restart and in BIOS my NVME 980 PRO (bootable) drive would be missing. If I just restart it would stay the same - no NVME drive being found. BUT if I would turn OFF the computer, and then turn ON, everything would work normally? 
I would appreciate any assistance because this is really annoying. Sometimes it would happen once in 10 days and sometimes twice in the same day.


----------



## ManniX-ITA

khaledmohi said:


> Hi all,
> I recently bought the following configuration:
> Ryzen 7 3700X
> X570 Aorus PRO
> G.Skill Trident Z Neo (2 x 16GB)
> MSi 2070 Super Trio X
> Samsung 980 PRO 1TB (installed in First m2 slot)
> Samsung 970 Evo Plus 1TB (installed in Second m2 slot)
> Samsung 860 Evo 1TB
> 
> The issue I am bumping into our random BSODs with WHEA Uncorrectable Error. What would happen afterward is weird, the computer would restart and in BIOS my NVME 980 PRO (bootable) drive would be missing. If I just restart it would stay the same - no NVME drive being found. BUT if I would turn OFF the computer, and then turn ON, everything would work normally?
> I would appreciate any assistance because this is really annoying. Sometimes it would happen once in 10 days and sometimes twice in the same day.


Is your monitor connected via a DisplayPort cable?
If so check if the cable is certified.
If not then buy a new one certified, Cablematters or Club3d are good choices, and check how it goes.



gassymancan said:


> So knowing what you know now, and with the knowledge that I’d probably take at least a 25% loss on water cooling parts for the master (and similar or worse for the used board if I jump ship) do you think I’m better off trying an aorus master 1.2 or going with a different mobo altogether?


ASUS is a mess right now, even the Dark Hero has some big issues with RAM oc.

MSI has problems developing the BIOS and I hear they are neglecting the x570 boards a lot.

I took it personally that they conned me with the Master so I'm not going to give Gigabyte another dime.
But if you are fine with that, there's not much better around.
You already know which are the weaknesses.
That you are going WC is a big plus.
My recommendation; replace ALL of the supposedly good quality thermal pads.
Otherwise at some point you'll get flooded by the oily slime they produce with high temperatures.
Backplate, M.2 slots, VRM, etc.



asdf893 said:


> In the last week I'm constantly battling lockups a few seconds after booting and some occasional BSODs. I can't tell if it started 2 bios updates ago or since I'm trying to plug in more GPU's to mine during my downtime. It's so difficult to successfully boot with 2 GPU's, nevermind 3 or 4 (PCIe risers). Is anyone else struggling with this? Rev1.1 with latest (f33?) bios.


Never tried more than 1 GPU but many reported the same issues with BIOS F32/F33.
I'd try to go back to F30/F31.
I had same issues with F33 but F32 was working fine.


----------



## NoysX

bsmith27 said:


> I have had ZERO problems with my Aorus X570 Master motherboard Rev 1.0. No BSOD no failed boot attempts - it simply runs great and I'm overclocking the memory from 3200 to 3732 .
> 
> View attachment 2477048


Could you give me a AIDA bench with this settings? Looking pretty good. Are these FlareX as well?


----------



## henson0115

IcemanUK85 said:


> This is interesting, I have been fighting random shut downs and instability, checked every component on my build and had boiled it down to Mobo.. Like you no bsod or errors, just kernel power critical errors in the events log. changing the psu didnt help. Going to roll the bios back to F30 to see if that helps.


took me a while to narrow it down. let me know how you get on!



Hammerkeg said:


> Similar issues. 3950X though. Both stability issues with overclock, and USB issues with standard settings. Currently switched back to F31 and everything is fine.


something has most definitely changed but ive no idea what. maybe related to the higher flck they have achieved on the newer bios.


interestingly for me the crashes only happen at idle, in game not a problem.


----------



## Hammerkeg

gassymancan said:


> So knowing what you know now, and with the knowledge that I’d probably take at least a 25% loss on water cooling parts for the master (and similar or worse for the used board if I jump ship) do you think I’m better off trying an aorus master 1.2 or going with a different mobo altogether?


I mean, I've only had good experiences with Gigabyte in the past. I'd go for a 1.2, because from what I've seen, it's still one of the best equipped boards out there.
Agreed on the thermal pads, I was putting a EK motherboard water block, and the VRM pads were just a hard crusty mess after half a year of running.


----------



## NoysX

henson0115 said:


> took me a while to narrow it down. let me know how you get on!
> 
> 
> something has most definitely changed but ive no idea what. maybe related to the higher flck they have achieved on the newer bios.
> 
> 
> interestingly for me the crashes only happen at idle, in game not a problem.


I had this random shutdowns as well and was able to fix them by optimizing my co per core. I think the reactivation peak Powerdraw of some cores where the problem. You could try to figure out another co or just set a minimal positiv vCore Offset and see if it works. Also try to set the pwm phase controler to exmprf or high performance since the vrm's seem to react faster or more phases are used even in lower powerstates. This rised my idle Powerdraw a bit but I got rid of this annoying shutdowns from idle. What is your llc for vCore?


----------



## henson0115

NoysX said:


> I had this random shutdowns as well and was able to fix them by optimizing my co per core. I think the reactivation peak Powerdraw of some cores where the problem. You could try to figure out another co or just set a minimal positiv vCore Offset and see if it works. Also try to set the pwm phase controler to exmprf or high performance since the vrm's seem to react faster or more phases are used even in lower powerstates. This rised my idle Powerdraw a bit but I got rid of this annoying shutdowns from idle. What is your llc for vCore?


actually my issue might be related to this link posted by someone else, since i have a 6800 and using hwinfo and it started after both upgrading to the 6800 and upgrading to f32 so not 100% but testing the beta fix version now to atleast remove it from the equation. after that i will test your advice thanks 





Is HWiNFO causing the dreaded WHEA-Logger Event ID XX Cache Hierarchy Errors and sudden reboots on AMD Ryzen systems?


So far so good. Reinstalled windows with all latest drivers including GPU, installed windows updates. I also installed all my apps, steam, uplay etc. HWiNFO is on all the time. I played Diablo 3 for 30 mins, no reboot. Tried Uplay games and no problem or reboot. Also browsing and watching...




www.hwinfo.com


----------



## IcemanUK85

henson0115 said:


> took me a while to narrow it down. let me know how you get on!
> 
> 
> something has most definitely changed but ive no idea what. maybe related to the higher flck they have achieved on the newer bios.
> 
> 
> interestingly for me the crashes only happen at idle, in game not a problem.


Managed to flash back to f30, but still getting the odd random reboot.. Seemingly like you it seems to be more at idle or low usage where it shutdown/reboots. I spoke to Gigabyte and they said the ram I have even though it is Ryzen "approved" its not on their QVL and is potentially the problem.. I'm not sure sure.. Feel like I am chasing shadows


----------



## wisebear

So, CTR 2 was publicly released today.
I'm one of those double-CCD 5800x owners and i'm getting a peculiar message on its log.








(the important part being the very first line, about the OS not seeing CPPC tags)
(those settings are obviously enabled in my bios and chipset drivers are installed)
I can't personally test this thing out till the w/end, but i'm curious if any other 5600x/5800x double-CCD users has gotten a similar message using F33a, since i saw screenshots from several users, although on different motherboard brands or BIOS revisions, not having this 'issue' at all.


----------



## dr.Rafi

panni said:


> OK, reiterating:
> I must've set PCIE Gen4 active after I installed the 6800 XT. Now I'm back on Gen3 with my original voltages (VSOC 1.0V, VDDG/P 900), and everything's rock stable.
> Just ran 10 consecutive Handbrake encodes, and usually between the first and the second or the second and the third, right when the load goes down to zero temporarily, the system used to crash.
> Now all of them completed without issue.
> 
> BTW: I wasn't able to reproduce this with OCCT, only with Handbrake or longer idle times on the PC.
> 
> I would've never guessed that just enabling PCIE Gen4 would change so much, even when the card is only idling; I guess keeping that high gen spec active just puts a _lot_ more stress on the 5900X's circuitry. That might explain the high auto voltages when Gen4 is enabled - has anyone tested those against Gen3?
> 
> Anyhow, I'll stay on Gen3 for now as I'm not willing to go up from a really nice, low voltage across the board, for a couple of FPS at best.
> 
> Thanks @ManniX-ITA for the suggestion.
> 
> 
> Out of curiosity, why do you need these high voltages personally? Are you maintaining 1933 or have Gen4 active?


5950x need more voltages(IOD,SOC, VDDP, CCD) than 5900x on 3800/1900 fclk+, have both, and tested both on many borads, disabling one CCD on 5950x or disabling some cores make it need less voltages like 5900x.


----------



## dr.Rafi

iNeri said:


> Only happens with 6800 series gpu. There you go.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is HWiNFO causing the dreaded WHEA-Logger Event ID XX Cache Hierarchy Errors and sudden reboots on AMD Ryzen systems?
> 
> 
> Hello everyone: A couple of users and myself have been suffering sudden reboots with our computers composed of Ryzen CPU systems (Ryzen 3000, but especially 5000) under different load conditions. The quickest way for us to trigger it, however, has been by using software designed to test RAM...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.hwinfo.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Enviado desde mi ONEPLUS A6000 mediante Tapatalk


My Suggestion disable CO,or disable Global c-state while running CO, stops any sudden reboots on 5000 series cpus.


----------



## dr.Rafi

iNeri said:


> Did you have hwinfo64 open when this happened?
> 
> Close it and try again with pcie Gen 4 enabled
> 
> Enviado desde mi ONEPLUS A6000 mediante Tapatalk


I think Hwinfo64 usually wake the cores out of sleep on a constant repeatetion rate determined in the setting, to read the data, any system with unstable tuned CO, and c-state enabled, will cause issues of rundom reboots, using any other software that have similar behavior to HWINfo will do the same, and using more powerfull gpus like latest from nvidia and amd make it worse, for me what was stable on gtx 970, is not slable when using rtx 3080, forcing PCE gen 3 in bios help to certain extent, but noteced, keep the system for long time on idle make it unresponsive partially (very sllugish).


----------



## henson0115

IcemanUK85 said:


> Managed to flash back to f30, but still getting the odd random reboot.. Seemingly like you it seems to be more at idle or low usage where it shutdown/reboots. I spoke to Gigabyte and they said the ram I have even though it is Ryzen "approved" its not on their QVL and is potentially the problem.. I'm not sure sure.. Feel like I am chasing shadows


you using hwinfo64? if so read this:




__





Is HWiNFO causing the dreaded WHEA-Logger Event ID XX Cache Hierarchy Errors and sudden reboots on AMD Ryzen systems?


Thanks for your feedback. The GPU was my suspect as well and you both guys have the Navi21 (RX 6800 XT). HWiNFO version 6.40 added enhanced support of these GPUs, so maybe it has something to do with that. Would be interesting to see if the problem happens with the GPU sensor monitoring disabled...




www.hwinfo.com





looks to be the cause  beta version should fix it.


----------



## IcemanUK85

I built my new machine a couple weeks ago and i am plagued with random restarts and reboots.. I have reflashed bios back to F30, run the machine on 2 different OS so I know its not isolated to windows. Mem test etc etc.. So pretty sure its one of three things CPU, mobo or power distribution. (I have also tried 2 different PSUs).. 

Anyone have any suggestions or had this issue before? The reboots seem to happen no matter what I am doing with the machine, gaming, streaming or even just sitting idle.. Makes zero sense to me.. 

specs are:
Ryzen 7 3700x
Aorus x570 Pro rev 1.0
Corsair vengence 32gb 3600mhz
MSI Gaming GTX1080ti
Adata XPG M.2 (x2)


----------



## IcemanUK85

dr.Rafi said:


> My Suggestion disable CO,or disable Global c-state while running CO, stops any sudden reboots on 5000 series cpus.


Sorry for sounding like a noob, but what is CO?


----------



## dr.Rafi

IcemanUK85 said:


> Sorry for sounding like a noob, but what is CO?


Curve optimizer ,is setting only for 5000 series under Precesion boost over drive menu in AMD overclocking in bios, is disabled by defult.


----------



## NoysX

IcemanUK85 said:


> Sorry for sounding like a noob, but what is CO?


Curve optimizer. It's a feature to undervolt single cores in the precision boost of amd.


----------



## dr.Rafi

IcemanUK85 said:


> I built my new machine a couple weeks ago and i am plagued with random restarts and reboots.. I have reflashed bios back to F30, run the machine on 2 different OS so I know its not isolated to windows. Mem test etc etc.. So pretty sure its one of three things CPU, mobo or power distribution. (I have also tried 2 different PSUs)..
> 
> Anyone have any suggestions or had this issue before? The reboots seem to happen no matter what I am doing with the machine, gaming, streaming or even just sitting idle.. Makes zero sense to me..
> 
> specs are:
> Ryzen 7 3700x
> Aorus x570 Pro rev 1.0
> Corsair vengence 32gb 3600mhz
> MSI Gaming GTX1080ti
> Adata XPG M.2 (x2)


You runing Xmp? or it is crahing on bios defult ?


----------



## NoysX

IcemanUK85 said:


> I built my new machine a couple weeks ago and i am plagued with random restarts and reboots.. I have reflashed bios back to F30, run the machine on 2 different OS so I know its not isolated to windows. Mem test etc etc.. So pretty sure its one of three things CPU, mobo or power distribution. (I have also tried 2 different PSUs)..
> 
> Anyone have any suggestions or had this issue before? The reboots seem to happen no matter what I am doing with the machine, gaming, streaming or even just sitting idle.. Makes zero sense to me..
> 
> specs are:
> Ryzen 7 3700x
> Aorus x570 Pro rev 1.0
> Corsair vengence 32gb 3600mhz
> MSI Gaming GTX1080ti
> Adata XPG M.2 (x2)


Maybe try to reorganise your rams. I had a issue like that 2y ago and it was magically fixed by changing the Rams to other slots.


----------



## henson0115

IcemanUK85 said:


> I built my new machine a couple weeks ago and i am plagued with random restarts and reboots.. I have reflashed bios back to F30, run the machine on 2 different OS so I know its not isolated to windows. Mem test etc etc.. So pretty sure its one of three things CPU, mobo or power distribution. (I have also tried 2 different PSUs)..
> 
> Anyone have any suggestions or had this issue before? The reboots seem to happen no matter what I am doing with the machine, gaming, streaming or even just sitting idle.. Makes zero sense to me..
> 
> specs are:
> Ryzen 7 3700x
> Aorus x570 Pro rev 1.0
> Corsair vengence 32gb 3600mhz
> MSI Gaming GTX1080ti
> Adata XPG M.2 (x2)


your issue is different, check your dram voltages, what is set? should be 1.350 i would guess?


----------



## IcemanUK85

dr.Rafi said:


> You runing Xmp? or it is crahing on bios defult ?


I am running on XMP now, but its crashed both on xmp and default.


----------



## ghiga_andrei

IcemanUK85 said:


> I am running on XMP now, but its crashed both on xmp and default.


Have you cleared the BIOS by battery removal reset ? Not just load defaults from the menu.


----------



## IcemanUK85

NoysX said:


> Maybe try to reorganise your rams. I had a issue like that 2y ago and it was magically fixed by changing the Rams to other slots.
> [/Q
> 
> 
> henson0115 said:
> 
> 
> 
> your issue is different, check your dram voltages, what is set? should be 1.350 i would guess?
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, the current dram voltages is set to 1.350v
Click to expand...


----------



## IcemanUK85

N


ghiga_andrei said:


> Have you cleared the BIOS by battery removal reset ? Not just load defaults from the menu.


No.. As I am shutting down to swap the ram modules around I will try that now.. 

Thanks guys


----------



## khaledmohi

ManniX-ITA said:


> Is your monitor connected via a DisplayPort cable?
> If so check if the cable is certified.
> If not then buy a new one certified, Cablematters or Club3d are good choices, and check how it goes.


I don't Think so. 

The cause of the blue screen is Samsung 980 Pro Gen 4.


----------



## IcemanUK85

ok- so removed the cmos battery swapped the ram around and havent applied xmp and still rebooting.. Seems to stay up for a shortwhile and then dropping out again.. No bsod or errors besides the kernel power error..


----------



## gassymancan

Before I move ahead with upgrading to an Aorus Master rev 1.1 or 1.2 from 1.0 board has anyone with these boards been able to run WHEA free at 2000 fclock? Can you take a shot of your settings on ZenTimings?


----------



## henson0115

IcemanUK85 said:


> ok- so removed the cmos battery swapped the ram around and havent applied xmp and still rebooting.. Seems to stay up for a shortwhile and then dropping out again.. No bsod or errors besides the kernel power error..


are you running any temp monitor software?


----------



## IcemanUK85

henson0115 said:


> are you running any temp monitor software?


I am, also HWmonitor etc.. Temps all seem solid. CPU sub 40c vram, ram in the 38 ish range.. Like you the reboots are happening at random, not necessarily under load or anything


----------



## Jason_Cruze

Hey guys, have you used the CTR 2.0 Application, if yes can you share your CPU and its Diagnostic results.
My sample is *SILVER*,








Hoping somebody to post GOLD and PLATINUM samples.


----------



## MikeS3000

Jason_Cruze said:


> Hey guys, have you used the CTR 2.0 Application, if yes can you share your CPU and its Diagnostic results.
> My sample is SILVER,
> View attachment 2477103


Result on 5900x not good for performance but decent for energy savings. Auto LLC vdroop I think is too great (6-7%) so low voltage used to confirm the clocks in my opinion. I get similar or better multi-core results and better single for sure with PBO and CO.


----------



## Jason_Cruze

MikeS3000 said:


> Result on 5900x not good for performance but decent for energy savings. Auto vdroop I think is too great (6-7%) so low voltage used to confirm the clocks in my opinion. I get similar or better multi-core results and better single for sure with PBO and CO.


So it is better to use regular PBO+CO instead of CTR? What is your sample?


----------



## MikeS3000

Jason_Cruze said:


> So it is better to use regular PBO+CO instead of CTR? What is your sample?


My sample said bronze on auto LLC. I'm pretty sure bumping LLC would change rating like the author said, but he does not rec. changing LLC for good reason because it will cause negative effects in hybrid OC mode when CPU is trying to boost on its own. Do all x570 Aorus boards show 6-7% vdroop on Auto? But don't pay too much attention to me because I may be RMAing my cpu due to a defective core that fails stock stress tests. I bought MSI B550 Unify that will be here tomorrow to see if the motherboard or the CPU is the culprit.


----------



## LionAlonso

Jason_Cruze said:


> Hey guys, have you used the CTR 2.0 Application, if yes can you share your CPU and its Diagnostic results.
> My sample is *SILVER*,
> View attachment 2477103
> 
> Hoping somebody to post GOLD and PLATINUM samples.


Where is the download link? 
You have to test it at default settings?


----------



## Jason_Cruze

LionAlonso said:


> Where is the download link?
> You have to test it at default settings?


It can be found in guru3d forum just google it.
It can be tested at any settings, I hope it takes a base frequency and volt and starts reducing the volts by keeping the frequency constant. So based on how much efficient your processor is your chip will be categorised from bronze to platinum.


----------



## NoysX

MikeS3000 said:


> My sample said bronze on auto LLC. I'm pretty sure bumping LLC would change rating like the author said, but he does not rec. changing LLC for good reason because it will cause negative effects in hybrid OC mode when CPU is trying to boost on its own. Do all x570 Aorus boards show 6-7% vdroop on Auto? But don't pay too much attention to me because I may be RMAing my cpu due to a defective core that fails stock stress tests. I bought MSI B550 Unify that will be here tomorrow to see if the motherboard or the CPU is the culprit.


So leaving the vCore LLC at which option does support PBO/AutoOC most? Didn't hear about that and it might be a problem with my Settings since I'm running high. Just used the same settings like I'm manually tweaking.  Which references do you have for that?


----------



## NoysX

NoysX said:


> So leaving the vCore LLC at which option does support PBO/AutoOC most? Didn't hear about that and it might be a problem with my Settings since I'm running high. Just used the same settings like I'm manually tweaking.  Which references do you have for that?


Ah just found it. Sry for asking before googleing... My bad.


----------



## Jason_Cruze

NoysX said:


> So leaving the vCore LLC at which option does support PBO/AutoOC most? Didn't hear about that and it might be a problem with my Settings since I'm running high. Just used the same settings like I'm manually tweaking.  Which references do you have for that?


From medium to high llc is recommended for cpu generally for overclocking. Mine is set to high as I have used my PBO+co settings at that llc and it worked fine.


----------



## MikeS3000

For PBO + CO you want LLC on Auto or lowest setting. You will sacrifice multi-core frequency if you increase LLC. Not sure if single core will change a lot with higher LLC.


----------



## NoysX

MikeS3000 said:


> For PBO + CO you want LLC on Auto or lowest setting. You will sacrifice multi-core frequency if you increase LLC. Not sure if single core will change a lot with higher LLC.


You know the actual reason for that? Is it in because of the switch delay. Coz the clock should be more stable with the lowest vdroop achievable right? Does a high llc overwrites the small v switches calculate by the pbo?


----------



## MikeS3000

NoysX said:


> You know the actual reason for that? Is it in because of the switch delay. Coz the clock should be more stable with the lowest vdroop achievable right? Does a high llc overwrites the small v switches calculate by the pbo?


Don't know the exact reason but increasing LLC will increase SVI2 TFN cpu voltage during load, therefore the CPU will compensate for the increase in vcore and temps by reducing clocks. It's counterintuitive to what CO is supposed to be used for. LLC auto gives you a stock baseline to work with and then changing CO per core will shift the VF curve individually based on the capability of each core. I'm not an electrical engineer but in my mind adding LLC and negative CO is like two forces pulling in opposite directions. I can see where some LLC would be beneficial in the case of an all-core or per ccx overclock to stabilize voltage, but not for PBO.

Do some test in the OS with EasyTune if you like and observe effective clocks for different scenarios. You'll see what I mean.


----------



## henson0115

IcemanUK85 said:


> I am, also HWmonitor etc.. Temps all seem solid. CPU sub 40c vram, ram in the 38 ish range.. Like you the reboots are happening at random, not necessarily under load or anything


Is there a period back when you didn't get them previously?


----------



## panni

ManniX-ITA said:


> Yes at least, I use 1.16V usually (better performances).
> 
> VDDP should be 900mV or less; rarely is needed more.
> CCD depends on the sample; my 5950x needs at least 1000mV for best performances, 950mV works, below audio is crackling.





iNeri said:


> Only happens with 6800 series gpu. There you go.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is HWiNFO causing the dreaded WHEA-Logger Event ID XX Cache Hierarchy Errors and sudden reboots on AMD Ryzen systems?
> 
> 
> Hello everyone: A couple of users and myself have been suffering sudden reboots with our computers composed of Ryzen CPU systems (Ryzen 3000, but especially 5000) under different load conditions. The quickest way for us to trigger it, however, has been by using software designed to test RAM...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.hwinfo.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Enviado desde mi ONEPLUS A6000 mediante Tapatalk


It actually was HWiNFO64.

Everything fine now after upgrading to latest beta. 3600, 1.0V VSOC, 900/900/900.

Edit: Running PCIE Gen4 of course.


----------



## obogobo

I just got a SILVER sample on the 5900X both with Load Line Calibration on Auto and on Turbo.

On Turbo the Cinebench score was ~8000 and on Auto it was ~8400.
On Turbo the test ran until a thread crashed, then exited gracefully and on Auto the system hard crashed with a black screen / rebooted.


----------



## Jason_Cruze

Am I the only one facing usb issues in the latest beta BIOS at any given FCLK?


----------



## bsmith27

NoysX said:


> Could you give me a AIDA bench with this settings? Looking pretty good. Are these FlareX as well?



*Sure here ya go: The memory I'm using is G.SKILL Ripjaws V Series F4-3200C14D-16GVK (8GB X 4)*


----------



## NoysX

bsmith27 said:


> *Sure here ya go: The memory I'm using is G.SKILL Ripjaws V Series F4-3200C14D-16GVK (8GB X 4)*
> 
> View attachment 2477170


Pretty damn fast ram. 👌🏼


----------



## IcemanUK85

henson0115 said:


> Is there a period back when you didn't get them previously?


Unfortunately not. Its happened since the first day of the build. I think I have a DOA MB or CPU..


----------



## henson0115

IcemanUK85 said:


> Unfortunately not. Its happened since the first day of the build. I think I have a DOA MB or CPU..


yea sounds like it, if its crashing at stock. maybe try a stock os with nothing else installed but the gpu and chipset drivers juts in case.
also go as far back on th bios front as you can depending on the board you have f11 was one of the better old bios on x570.


----------



## ghiga_andrei

IcemanUK85 said:


> Unfortunately not. Its happened since the first day of the build. I think I have a DOA MB or CPU..


Also as others have success with this (just to see if the CPU is actually bad, not for long term) try to enable Curve Optimizer in BIOS PBO and set it to all-core Positive 15. If that is stable than your CPU is 100% bad.


----------



## IcemanUK85

henson0115 said:


> yea sounds like it, if its crashing at stock. maybe try a stock os with nothing else installed but the gpu and chipset drivers juts in case.
> also go as far back on th bios front as you can depending on the board you have f11 was one of the better old bios on x570.


Thanks Henson, that was one of the first things I tried, clean install and stripped back. I also tried a linux live boot and saw the same hence why I am sure its hardware. 

I really appreciate your help on this, 2 weeks of error tracing.. not fun


----------



## IcemanUK85

ghiga_andrei said:


> Also as others have success with this (just to see if the CPU is actually bad, not for long term) try to enable Curve Optimizer in BIOS PBO and set it to all-core Positive 15. If that is stable than your CPU is 100% bad.


Thanks ghiga, I will give that a go and see how it goes..


----------



## wirx

Jason_Cruze said:


> Hey guys, have you used the CTR 2.0 Application, if yes can you share your CPU and its Diagnostic results.
> My sample is *SILVER*,
> View attachment 2477103
> 
> Hoping somebody to post GOLD and PLATINUM samples.


This sample system isn't flawless, you can easliy manipulate it with LLC turbo or extreme gives usually better result.
If you want realy compare, then here is other users benchmarks - CTR RYZEN 9 (ZEN3) STATS
CTR uploads automaticaly there after benchmark. To save time, you can add manually some user voltages and CCX speeds and try then.


----------



## sechsterangriff

wirx said:


> This sample system isn't flawless, you can easliy manipulate it with LLC turbo or extreme gives usually better result.
> If you want realy compare, then here is other users benchmarks - CTR RYZEN 9 (ZEN3) STATS
> CTR uploads automaticaly there after benchmark. To save time, you can add manually some user voltages and CCX speeds and try then.


If I use LLC at all I get a *BRONZE *sample with my 5900X. 
All the tuning I managed to perform are pretty mediocre. Either I'm really bad at this or I bought a potato from AMD 😂


----------



## Sir Beregond

Considering the Aorus Master X570 board along with the MSI X570 Unify for my new 5600X build. Any thoughts pros or cons?


----------



## HyperC

Are we just supposed to run the diagnostic test or tune first?


----------



## Hammerkeg

sechsterangriff said:


> If I use LLC at all I get a *BRONZE *sample with my 5900X.
> All the tuning I managed to perform are pretty mediocre. Either I'm really bad at this or I bought a potato from AMD 😂


I'm running Turbo and get bronze as well. Potato CPU gang I guess.



HyperC said:


> Are we just supposed to run the diagnostic test or tune first?


Diagnostic first.


----------



## HyperC

Silver using normal LLC


----------



## NoysX

IcemanUK85 said:


> Unfortunately not. Its happened since the first day of the build. I think I have a DOA MB or CPU..


You could also try if the configuration gets stable when you set a manual static clock like 3.7 GHz with a relatively high but still safe vCore. If the crashes are gone afterwardsy youcan be pretty sure that u got a bad cpu.


----------



## Alex564

Motherboard Gigabyte X570 I AORUS Pro WiFi. Chipset temperature 67-80 degrees.
I plan to replace the thermal pads. Can you please tell me what thickness thermal pads are needed? 0.5mm, 1mm, 1.5mm, or 2mm? Or can thermal paste be used?
What size (area) of thermal pad is needed? I ask in detail so that at the time of removing the radiators from the motherboard, everything is purchased and available.


----------



## Hibbing

New chipset drivers.



https://www.amd.com/en/support/chipsets/amd-socket-am4/x570


----------



## HyperC

Hibbing said:


> New chipset drivers.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.amd.com/en/support/chipsets/amd-socket-am4/x570


Does it break my pc or let me do 5.5ghz?


----------



## DaftTitan

Hibbing said:


> New chipset drivers.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.amd.com/en/support/chipsets/amd-socket-am4/x570


How do you know they are “new”? This link is the generic installer.


----------



## Hibbing

DaftTitan said:


> How do you know they are “new”? This link is the generic installer.


I have the ability to Identify Feb. 4, 2021, as a later date than October 19, 2020.


----------



## KedarWolf

DaftTitan said:


> How do you know they are “new”? This link is the generic installer.


AMD Chipset Drivers
Revision Number
2.13.27.501
File Size
51 MB
Release Date
2/4/2021


----------



## DaftTitan

I am on smartphone, that should be minimal site version 🙂


----------



## Madudzik

🤣


----------



## Madudzik

Hibbing said:


> I have the ability to Identify Feb. 4, 2021, as a later date than October 19, 2020.


😂


----------



## ryouiki

Hibbing said:


> New chipset drivers.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.amd.com/en/support/chipsets/amd-socket-am4/x570


Compared to previous drivers on X570 board:

SMBUS "Driver"/Placeholder - No Change
GPIO Driver - No Change
PSP Driver - No Change
PCI Driver - "Bug fixes"
Power Plan - "Updated Ryzen™ 7 desktop setting to support power slider and quiescent mode"


----------



## prymortal

https://www.amd.com/en/support/kb/release-notes/rn-ryzen-chipset-2-13-27-501


----------



## Jason_Cruze

For parity of results keep your LLC to Auto then do the testing. So still no GOLD and PLATINUM samples.


----------



## Spectre73

Jason_Cruze said:


> For parity of results keep your LLC to Auto then do the testing. So still no GOLD and PLATINUM samples.


My 5800x got reported as gold the first time I let the system run. The second time it was silver. This was with LLC Auto but with VRM switching frequency increased. No idea if this alters CTR reporting.


----------



## PJVol

Jason_Cruze said:


> For parity of results keep your LLC to Auto then do the testing. So still no GOLD and PLATINUM samples.


Can you say, what the Vdroop was running TUNE with LLC set to Auto. Just have a suspicion, the ASRock boards' strongest LLC is around what other vendors' Auto compensation.


----------



## Zefram0911

prymortal said:


> https://www.amd.com/en/support/kb/release-notes/rn-ryzen-chipset-2-13-27-501


do they put out release notes every time? how come we've never seen this before? lol.

thanks for the link.


----------



## Gerd_Gerdsen

Hello guys,

i'm a noob and ManniX warned me on high temperatures with the x570 Master rev 1.0, i would love to ask you wich temperatures are fine with bdie memory. I run the latest Bios f33a with a 5950x and 4 dimms of dual ranked bdie, the xmp profile loads 3600mhz cl16-16-16-36 and i run it now with 3866mhz cl16-16-16-32. I took the screenshot when i reached 50°C on one dimm while running prime 95 in the blend settings. I used the dram calculator 1.7.3 for the timmings. I would appreciate every help i can get for babies first bdie oc, especially what i should change from the suggested calculator settings i have let unchanged yet.











I took this screenshot after a benchmark with aida64



















Ive read in this thread that higher soc voltage isnt allways better, so i let it unchanged, ive also read, that bdie can handle 1,5 volt 24/7 so i have changed the dram voltage to 1,45v. I've read somewehre else on this board, that the settings on the right arent as important as the timmings, so i have just changed everything with a green dot.


----------



## NoysX

Gerd_Gerdsen said:


> Hello guys,
> 
> i'm a noob and ManniX warned me on high temperatures with the x570 Master rev 1.0, i would love to ask you wich temperatures are fine with bdie memory. I run the latest Bios f33a with a 5950x and 4 dimms of dual ranked bdie, the xmp profile loads 3600mhz cl16-16-16-36 and i run it now with 3866mhz cl16-16-16-32. I took the screenshot when i reached 50°C on one dimm while running prime 95 in the blend settings. I used the dram calculator 1.7.3 for the timmings. I would appreciate every help i can get for babies first bdie oc, especially what i should change from the suggested calculator settings i have let unchanged yet.
> 
> 
> View attachment 2477414
> 
> 
> I took this screenshot after a benchmark with aida64
> 
> View attachment 2477418
> 
> 
> View attachment 2477415
> 
> 
> Ive read in this thread that higher soc voltage isnt allways better, so i let it unchanged, ive also read, that bdie can handle 1,5 volt 24/7 so i have changed the dram voltage to 1,45v. I've read somewehre else on this board, that the settings on the right arent as important as the timmings, so i have just changed everything with a green dot.
> 
> View attachment 2477416


At first I would loot out the minimal SOC Voltage you can achieve. What LLC for the SOC are you yousing? Also try to determine the lowest vDRAM that you can Handy your ram with this timings. Up to 1.5V on the ram is fine with b-dies BUT be careful with your ram Temps. They shouldn't go above 50°C. Maybe run a OCCT Test and keep and eye on the temperatures. With everyday use you shouldn't reach benching temps on the ram anyway. Also a lower Voltage shouldn't b a problem since your not oc'ing them too much.


----------



## Gerd_Gerdsen

NoysX said:


> At first I would loot out the minimal SOC Voltage you can achieve. What LLC for the SOC are you yousing? Also try to determine the lowest vDRAM that you can Handy your ram with this timings. Up to 1.5V on the ram is fine with b-dies BUT be careful with your ram Temps. They shouldn't go above 50°C. Maybe run a OCCT Test and keep and eye on the temperatures. With everyday use you shouldn't reach benching temps on the ram anyway. Also a lower Voltage shouldn't b a problem since your not oc'ing them too much.


Thank you very much for taking the time out of your day to answer my question NoysX, i decreased the dram voltage to 1,4v and looked up my llc, they are all on auto. I will run a occt test before i try out the soc settings from the calculator and go lower.


----------



## gassymancan

HyperC said:


> Does it break my pc or let me do 5.5ghz?


Porque no los dos!?


----------



## gassymancan

Gerd_Gerdsen said:


> Thank you very much for taking the time out of your day to answer my question NoysX, i decreased the dram voltage to 1,4v and looked up my llc, they are all on auto. I will run a occt test before i try out the soc settings from the calculator and go lower.
> 
> View attachment 2477436


Also I’ve had to run a ram fan to keep temps reasonable when overclocking ram. Just FYI some people have had to do that to keep ddr4 stable at high voltages/temps.


----------



## prymortal

Zefram0911 said:


> do they put out release notes every time? how come we've never seen this before? lol.
> 
> thanks for the link.


Apparently so, but this is the first time I've ever noticed it myself.


----------



## Gerd_Gerdsen

NoysX said:


> At first I would loot out the minimal SOC Voltage you can achieve. What LLC for the SOC are you yousing? Also try to determine the lowest vDRAM that you can Handy your ram with this timings. Up to 1.5V on the ram is fine with b-dies BUT be careful with your ram Temps. They shouldn't go above 50°C. Maybe run a OCCT Test and keep and eye on the temperatures. With everyday use you shouldn't reach benching temps on the ram anyway. Also a lower Voltage shouldn't b a problem since your not oc'ing them too much.


OCCT is fun, it threw out alot whea errors, i went from 1,37v to 1,5v in 0,1v steps to see if it changes but in under a minute i had 90+ whea errors, so i changed to the fast preset for the "not as good as the A3/A2/B2 binned" ram, but it still gave me errors. i cleared cmos and enabled xmp to see if this is okay and it runs right now for 15 minutes without any errors. I will try out the 3800mhz presets next. My ram came in two kits, one i bought last summer and one last month, and the one from last month had a sticker on it that said, it was produced last december. With all the different cl14 kits g.skill sells right now it wouldnt suprise me if i got a bit unlucky with the secound kit, but ManniX warned me before that the ram could be a bit of a problem for the rev 1.0 Master.

While writing this i checked back on the occt test on my ram to see if any whea errors occurred, there was none, but the ram is running at 50°c right now :-/ Could another Board run it not as hot?















gassymancan said:


> Also I’ve had to run a ram fan to keep temps reasonable when overclocking ram. Just FYI some people have had to do that to keep ddr4 stable at high voltages/temps.


Thank you gassymancan, i have a 140mm silent wings 3 fan above the ram on full speed, but they can only do 1000rpm.


----------



## KedarWolf

Gerd_Gerdsen said:


> OCCT is fun, it threw out alot whea errors, i went from 1,37v to 1,5v in 0,1v steps to see if it changes but in under a minute i had 90+ whea errors, so i changed to the fast preset for the "not as good as the A3/A2/B2 binned" ram, but it still gave me errors. i cleared cmos and enabled xmp to see if this is okay and it runs right now for 15 minutes without any errors. I will try out the 3800mhz presets next. My ram came in two kits, one i bought last summer and one last month, and the one from last month had a sticker on it that said, it was produced last december. With all the different cl14 kits g.skill sells right now it wouldnt suprise me if i got a bit unlucky with the secound kit, but ManniX warned me before that the ram could be a bit of a problem for the rev 1.0 Master.
> 
> While writing this i checked back on the occt test on my ram to see if any whea errors occurred, there was none, but the ram is running at 50°c right now :-/ Could another Board run it not as hot?
> 
> 
> View attachment 2477444
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you gassymancan, i have a 140mm silent wings 3 fan above the ram on full speed, but they can only do 1000rpm.


My b-die G.Skill is really sensitive to heat. If I run my RAM fans at 6800 RPM, which is kind of loud, can just hear it over my headset, my RAM temps top out at 32C and Ollie TM5 running 6 hours passes all tests. I can't hear the fans with my headset on with a game or Twitch on or something though. Well, I don't notice it, but I can hear them a bit at 6800RPM.

If I run my RAM fans at 3000 RPM which is silent, my RAM tops out at 42C









DELTA 6CM 6025 60x60x25mm QFR0612UH 12V 0.70A 4-wire 4Pin PWM cooling fan | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for DELTA 6CM 6025 60x60x25mm QFR0612UH 12V 0.70A 4-wire 4Pin PWM cooling fan at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.ca














You can get the same fans cheaper here, but shipping can take a month or more from China to the USA/Canada.









6.75US $ 10% OFF|6CM 6025 60x60x25mm QFR0612UH 4 wire 4Pin PWM double ball bearing high volume air cooling fan|Fans & Cooling| - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com





My RAM fans I put in this frame.









14.43US $ 23% OFF|ALSEYE RAM Cooler PC Fan DDR Memory Cooler with Dual 60mm Fan PWM 1500 4000RPM Cooler for DDR2/3/4|memory cooler|ram coolerram memory cooler - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com


----------



## NoysX

Gerd_Gerdsen said:


> OCCT is fun, it threw out alot whea errors, i went from 1,37v to 1,5v in 0,1v steps to see if it changes but in under a minute i had 90+ whea errors, so i changed to the fast preset for the "not as good as the A3/A2/B2 binned" ram, but it still gave me errors. i cleared cmos and enabled xmp to see if this is okay and it runs right now for 15 minutes without any errors. I will try out the 3800mhz presets next. My ram came in two kits, one i bought last summer and one last month, and the one from last month had a sticker on it that said, it was produced last december. With all the different cl14 kits g.skill sells right now it wouldnt suprise me if i got a bit unlucky with the secound kit, but ManniX warned me before that the ram could be a bit of a problem for the rev 1.0 Master.
> 
> While writing this i checked back on the occt test on my ram to see if any whea errors occurred, there was none, but the ram is running at 50°c right now :-/ Could another Board run it not as hot?
> 
> 
> View attachment 2477444
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you gassymancan, i have a 140mm silent wings 3 fan above the ram on full speed, but they can only do 1000rpm.


Sounds pretty good. The WHEA could also be produced by the IF. I actually didn't work it out I'm waiting for some more stability patches before I'll try to go beyond 1900Mhz. But many ppl here fixed a lot of the instability by playing around with the VDDG. Maybe have a look here if you plan to try a stable over 1900 IF. I believe you can go a little higher since he's talking about a 5600x below.



ManniX-ITA said:


> For a 5600x the CCD voltage seems pretty high.
> But I guess it really depends on the specific sample.
> 
> Try matching VDDG CCD with VDDP at 950mV.
> Or matching VDDG CCD with VDDP at 900mV.
> Or even lower VDDG CCD with VDDP and CPU_VDDP at 880mV.
> 
> Also OCP Current Protection, if it's available in the BIOS, to Medium and 400mV.
> Higher CPU & SOC LLC.
> 
> These were the suggestions from Veii:
> 
> 
> 
> But currently anything above FCLK 1900 is unpredictable, you may be unable to fix the reboots...
> 
> ProcODT seems a bit higher for that frequency, check if you can go down.


----------



## NoysX

Gerd_Gerdsen said:


> Thank you very much for taking the time out of your day to answer my question NoysX, i decreased the dram voltage to 1,4v and looked up my llc, they are all on auto. I will run a occt test before i try out the soc settings from the calculator and go lower.
> 
> View attachment 2477436


The SOC llc should b set just as high until vSOC is shown static over time. Aida system stability test shows IF caused WHEA Errors pretty fast from what I read here and experienced. And I learned recently that if you plan a pbo oc llc for vCORE should remain on Auto.



MikeS3000 said:


> Don't know the exact reason but increasing LLC will increase SVI2 TFN cpu voltage during load, therefore the CPU will compensate for the increase in vcore and temps by reducing clocks. It's counterintuitive to what CO is supposed to be used for. LLC auto gives you a stock baseline to work with and then changing CO per core will shift the VF curve individually based on the capability of each core. I'm not an electrical engineer but in my mind adding LLC and negative CO is like two forces pulling in opposite directions. I can see where some LLC would be beneficial in the case of an all-core or per ccx overclock to stabilize voltage, but not for PBO.
> 
> Do some test in the OS with EasyTune if you like and observe effective clocks for different scenarios. You'll see what I mean.


----------



## matthew87

Have Gigabyte fixed their BIOS yet where you can actually run in EUFI mode with CSM disabled?


----------



## Cata79

no


----------



## Ohim

matthew87 said:


> Have Gigabyte fixed their BIOS yet where you can actually run in EUFI mode with CSM disabled?


That is UEFI mode and i'm running in that mode .. what exactly is your issue?


----------



## Lepala

Maybe we will get new F33 bios next week. This beta one is not working so well.


----------



## Kha

An update regarding the Realtek 8125 NIC ARP Loopback issue:

*It's NOT solved in the 10.046 drivers and it's still bringing down the entire network along with the routers too.*

After complaining to Realtek via email, I got an answer from them in which they sent me a Realtek Hardware Viewer proprietary tool and asked me to take some snapshots and send back. 
Saldy I RMA-ed the B550 Master so I can't help them anymore, but if there are here people with this issue willing to help the Realtek dev team, pm me so I can give you the details.


----------



## wisebear

Something peculiar happened yesterday and i'm not sure what triggered it.
Basically hwinfo will now see all my cores like this:








although it still respects the original preferred cores order (5 and 7 used to be my #1 cores, then 2 and 4 my #2 and so on), windows scheduler is now clearly ignoring CPPC (even though it is enabled in BIOS) which is easily confirmed by just running CB single thread test and seeing core 0 maxing up (instead of 5).

The only thing i did was to install the latest AMD chipset drivers and before that run CTR once (didn't even use it, just ran it once and checked its log)
I cleared CMOS, but that didn't fix it.
I double checked all the CPPC settings in BIOS and they're still enabled.

Is there a way to force windows scheduler to rebuild the information it needs?
Any clues?


----------



## Hammerkeg

wisebear said:


> Something peculiar happened yesterday and i'm not sure what triggered it.
> Basically hwinfo will now see all my cores like this:
> View attachment 2477510
> 
> although it still respects the original preferred cores order (5 and 7 used to be my #1 cores, then 2 and 4 my #2 and so on), windows scheduler is now clearly ignoring CPPC (even though it is enabled in BIOS) which is easily confirmed by just running CB single thread test and seeing core 0 maxing up (instead of 5).
> 
> The only thing i did was to install the latest AMD chipset drivers and before that run CTR once (didn't even use it, just ran it once and checked it's log)
> I cleared CMOS, but it didn't fix it.
> I double checked all the CPPC settings in BIOS and they're still enabled.
> 
> Is there a way to force windows scheduler to rebuild the information it needs?
> Any clues?


I have also gotten interesting numbers, not sure what it's about.


----------



## Marius A

Kha said:


> An update regarding the Realtek 8125 NIC ARP Loopback issue:
> 
> *It's NOT solved in the 10.046 drivers and it's still bringing down the entire network along with the routers too.*
> 
> After complaining to Realtek via email, I got an answer from them in which they sent me a Realtek Hardware Viewer proprietary tool and asked me to take some snapshots and send back.
> Saldy I RMA-ed the B550 Master so I can't help them anymore, but if there are here people with this issue willing to help the Realtek dev team, pm me so I can give you the details.


well so far since i am using this 10.046 driver i dont get those ndis error disconnect messages while using qbittorent and internet browsing or watching youtube etc


----------



## Kha

Marius A said:


> well so far since i am using this 10.046 driver i dont get those ndis error disconnect messages while using qbittorent and internet browsing or watching youtube etc


The ARP Loopback issue has no relation with the NDIS error, completely different problem.


----------



## Gerd_Gerdsen

KedarWolf said:


> My b-die G.Skill is really sensitive to heat. If I run my RAM fans at 6800 RPM, which is kind of loud, can just hear it over my headset, my RAM temps top out at 32C and Ollie TM5 running 6 hours passes all tests. I can't hear the fans with my headset on with a game or Twitch on or something though. Well, I don't notice it, but I can hear them a bit at 6800RPM.
> 
> If I run my RAM fans at 3000 RPM which is silent, my RAM tops out at 42C
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DELTA 6CM 6025 60x60x25mm QFR0612UH 12V 0.70A 4-wire 4Pin PWM cooling fan | eBay
> 
> 
> Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for DELTA 6CM 6025 60x60x25mm QFR0612UH 12V 0.70A 4-wire 4Pin PWM cooling fan at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!
> 
> 
> 
> www.ebay.ca
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2477447
> 
> 
> You can get the same fans cheaper here, but shipping can take a month or more from China to the USA/Canada.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 6.75US $ 10% OFF|6CM 6025 60x60x25mm QFR0612UH 4 wire 4Pin PWM double ball bearing high volume air cooling fan|Fans & Cooling| - AliExpress
> 
> 
> Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.aliexpress.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My RAM fans I put in this frame.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 14.43US $ 23% OFF|ALSEYE RAM Cooler PC Fan DDR Memory Cooler with Dual 60mm Fan PWM 1500 4000RPM Cooler for DDR2/3/4|memory cooler|ram coolerram memory cooler - AliExpress
> 
> 
> Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.aliexpress.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2477448


I ordered the frame, estimated delivery time is march, so i'll see. But thank you very much for the help and looking up the links!



NoysX said:


> Sounds pretty good. The WHEA could also be produced by the IF. I actually didn't work it out I'm waiting for some more stability patches before I'll try to go beyond 1900Mhz. But many ppl here fixed a lot of the instability by playing around with the VDDG. Maybe have a look here if you plan to try a stable over 1900 IF. I believe you can go a little higher since he's talking about a 5600x below.


Last night i allways enabled xmp after clearing cmos and went from there, after i tried out all 4 presets of the A3/A2/B2 and A0/B0 with 3800mhz settings and different dram voltages all causing whea errors, i tried it differently. I cleared cmos and typed in all the timings from a manual "safe" preset for 3733mhz based on the xmp profile html and changed the dram voltage and IF frequency, while letting everything else on auto . It bootcycled so i filled out the other values including vddg and it booted to windows, i ran a aida64 benchmark and occt test, but i stopped the test after 8 minutes, because one of the dimms reched 50°C (vdram 1,45v, i can go lower, 1,4v was recommended), but no whea errors. I guess i was stupid leaving that many settings on auto after loading the xmp profile in my prior attempts, but i will try out 3800mhz again after a clear cmos. It is just a bit sad, that the temperatures are a problem, but i have a few spare fans i can play around with until the frame arrives. Again, thank you very much for helping me.












NoysX said:


> The SOC llc should b set just as high until vSOC is shown static over time. Aida system stability test shows IF caused WHEA Errors pretty fast from what I read here and experienced. And I learned recently that if you plan a pbo oc llc for vCORE should remain on Auto.


ill keep that in mind for the future, thank you!


----------



## NoysX

Gerd_Gerdsen said:


> I ordered the frame, estimated delivery time is march, so i'll see. But thank you very much for the help and looking up the links!
> 
> 
> 
> Last night i allways enabled xmp after clearing cmos and went from there, after i tried out all 4 presets of the A3/A2/B2 and A0/B0 with 3800mhz settings and different dram voltages all causing whea errors, i tried it differently. I cleared cmos and typed in all the timings from a manual "safe" preset for 3733mhz based on the xmp profile html and changed the dram voltage and IF frequency, while letting everything else on auto . It bootcycled so i filled out the other values including vddg and it booted to windows, i ran a aida64 benchmark and occt test, but i stopped the test after 8 minutes, because one of the dimms reched 50°C (vdram 1,45v, i can go lower, 1,4v was recommended), but no whea errors. I guess i was stupid leaving that many settings on auto after loading the xmp profile in my prior attempts, but i will try out 3800mhz again after a clear cmos. It is just a bit sad, that the temperatures are a problem, but i have a few spare fans i can play around with until the frame arrives. Again, thank you very much for helping me.
> 
> 
> View attachment 2477515
> 
> 
> 
> ill keep that in mind for the future, thank you!


Did you import your ram profile from taiphoon to dram calculater? If you didn't maybe try that and try a 3800 MHz safe profile. There r many how to's in the www. And go up from that timing by timing. Or just leave it on the Safe preset untill aorus is providing a non beta F33. Maybe then it'll work better. Here's a very usefull reddit post if you plan to get into manual RAM Tweaking:



Spoiler: OC_guideline_DDR4





__
https://www.reddit.com/r/overclocking/comments/ahs5a2




Good luck. ✌🏼


----------



## wisebear

Hammerkeg said:


> I have also gotten interesting numbers, not sure what it's about.
> View attachment 2477513


did it happen after installing the latest AMD drivers by any chance?


----------



## Hammerkeg

wisebear said:


> did it happen after installing the latest AMD drivers by any chance?


Maybe, I'm not entirely sure what the values were before though.


----------



## Gerd_Gerdsen

NoysX said:


> Did you import your ram profile from taiphoon to dram calculater? If you didn't maybe try that and try a 3800 MHz safe profile. There r many how to's in the www. And go up from that timing by timing. Or just leave it on the Safe preset untill aorus is providing a non beta F33. Maybe then it'll work better. Here's a very usefull reddit post if you plan to get into manual RAM Tweaking:
> 
> 
> __
> https://www.reddit.com/r/overclocking/comments/ahs5a2
> 
> Good luck. ✌🏼


Thank you for the redditpost, i bookmarked it. I did only the 3733mhz attempt with the taiphoon data safe conversion and it was whea free in the occt test, but i stopped the test after 15 minutes, because one dimms reached 50°c. I have put a 140mm fan in the case, blowing air at the dimms and started a new attempt at 3800mhz, also with the taiphoon xmp readout on the safe preset. I had a few whea errors in occt, but increasing the two VDDG voltages by 0,025v fixed that. With the fan the temperature of dimm[1] stayed at 46°C for about 45 minutes without increasing further. I would leave it there and wait for a new non beta BIOS and for the fanframe from china wich KedarWolf suggested. Thank you very much for helping, the informations and the advise to increase VDDG.


----------



## Hammerkeg

I'm at a loss now. After having added a new network card into my PC, I've been getting horrible intermittent lag when running a 3D application during a voice call. Stock settings, PBO, fixed clocks, at both F31/32/33a.
I have no idea what else I could do to fix, I don't even have a PCIe gen.4 device in the system.


----------



## KedarWolf

NoysX said:


> Did you import your ram profile from taiphoon to dram calculater? If you didn't maybe try that and try a 3800 MHz safe profile. There r many how to's in the www. And go up from that timing by timing. Or just leave it on the Safe preset untill aorus is providing a non beta F33. Maybe then it'll work better. Here's a very usefull reddit post if you plan to get into manual RAM Tweaking:
> 
> 
> __
> https://www.reddit.com/r/overclocking/comments/ahs5a2
> 
> Good luck. ✌🏼


Please put that wall of scroll link in a Spoiler.


----------



## NoysX

KedarWolf said:


> Please put that wall of scroll link in a Spoiler.


Sry I'm kinda new here and didn't know that it would attach the whole post automatically.. 😅


----------



## KedarWolf

NoysX said:


> Sry I'm kinda new here and didn't know that it would attach the whole post automatically.. 😅


It's okay. We all make mistakes. Spoiler is your friend when posting multiple images or really long stuff. 

It's frustrating to have to scroll so far to get to the next post in the thread is all.


----------



## matthew87

Gerd_Gerdsen said:


> Hello guys,
> 
> i'm a noob and ManniX warned me on high temperatures with the x570 Master rev 1.0, i would love to ask you wich temperatures are fine with bdie memory. I run the latest Bios f33a with a 5950x and 4 dimms of dual ranked bdie, the xmp profile loads 3600mhz cl16-16-16-36 and i run it now with 3866mhz cl16-16-16-32. I took the screenshot when i reached 50°C on one dimm while running prime 95 in the blend settings. I used the dram calculator 1.7.3 for the timmings. I would appreciate every help i can get for babies first bdie oc, especially what i should change from the suggested calculator settings i have let unchanged yet.


Take ManniX's opinion with a gain of salt.

Don't get me wrong he knows more about OCing on the Aorus Master than I do, but he's made more than a few claims which are just flat out wrong.

I've questioned his comments a handful of times in this thread and each and every time it's ignored. Like that time he said 3800x's were inferior bins, despite the fact that's just outright incorrect. 

Temps of 50c for bdie is warm, but if you're not getting WHEA errors don't stress. Not even that unusual to get such temps at stock 1.35v on Samsung bdie kits.


----------



## KedarWolf

Gerd_Gerdsen said:


> I ordered the frame, estimated delivery time is march, so i'll see. But thank you very much for the help and looking up the links!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Last night i allways enabled xmp after clearing cmos and went from there, after i tried out all 4 presets of the A3/A2/B2 and A0/B0 with 3800mhz settings and different dram voltages all causing whea errors, i tried it differently. I cleared cmos and typed in all the timings from a manual "safe" preset for 3733mhz based on the xmp profile html and changed the dram voltage and IF frequency, while letting everything else on auto . It bootcycled so i filled out the other values including vddg and it booted to windows, i ran a aida64 benchmark and occt test, but i stopped the test after 8 minutes, because one of the dimms reched 50°C (vdram 1,45v, i can go lower, 1,4v was recommended), but no whea errors. I guess i was stupid leaving that many settings on auto after loading the xmp profile in my prior attempts, but i will try out 3800mhz again after a clear cmos. It is just a bit sad, that the temperatures are a problem, but i have a few spare fans i can play around with until the frame arrives. Again, thank you very much for helping me.
> 
> 
> View attachment 2477515
> 
> 
> 
> ill keep that in mind for the future, thank you!


The fans that come with it suck though. The ones I posted push a lot of air even at a silent 3000 RPM and my DIMMs top out at 42C and can't really notice it over my headset at 6800 RPM which keeps my DIMMs 33C and under even with OCCT or TM5. Whiny with no headset though at 6800 RPM.


----------



## bsmith27

KedarWolf said:


> The fans that come with it suck though. The ones I posted push a lot of air even at a silent 3000 RPM and my DIMMs top out at 42C and can't really notice it over my headset at 6800 RPM which keeps my DIMMs 33C and under even with OCCT or TM5. Whiny with no headset though at 6800 RPM.


 Hey KedarWolf - can you post a pic of you pc - just curious on what case you have your system in - 😎


----------



## KedarWolf

bsmith27 said:


> Hey KedarWolf - can you post a pic of you pc - just curious on what case you have your system in - 😎


I have a Thermaltake Core X9 set up as a test bench with no top or sides, and just awful cable management. 

Top 360 rad for CPU, top 280 rad for GPU, like 15 fans or something crazy.

If you can get over it being a Thermaltake product, it has awesome rad and fan support, can do like two 480s, two more 360s, and another 280 or something crazy like that, and if you needed it, dual power supplies.

And a horizontal motherboard which I love.


----------



## dansi

dansi said:


> still on f31, and no whea errors or faults for 3 weeks.
> 
> guys please tweak your vsoc, vddg-iod/ccd and vddp. should you wish to overclock your fclk/uclk/mclk/dram.
> 
> that seems to solve everything whea related


an update guys,
16d more, and still no new whea error.
at least for zen2. if you push your ram/IF, tweak your vsoc, vddg voltages to get rid of whea errors.


----------



## Lepala

dansi said:


> an update guys,
> 16d more, and still no new whea error.
> at least for zen2. if you push your ram/IF, tweak your vsoc, vddg voltages to get rid of whea errors.


For Zen 2 its true. F33A here and if i touch any of vddg or vddp up or down value my system wont even boot up, bugged bioses from gigabyte.


----------



## Gerd_Gerdsen

matthew87 said:


> Take ManniX's opinion with a gain of salt.
> 
> Don't get me wrong he knows more about OCing on the Aorus Master than I do, but he's made more than a few claims which are just flat out wrong.
> 
> I've questioned his comments a handful of times in this thread and each and every time it's ignored. Like that time he said 3800x's were inferior bins, despite the fact that's just outright incorrect.
> 
> Temps of 50c for bdie is warm, but if you're not getting WHEA errors don't stress. Not even that unusual to get such temps at stock 1.35v on Samsung bdie kits.


To be fair ManniX never claimed in his conversations with me, that 50°C is too hot, he just said, i should improve cooling when i was about to get a 5950x and two another dimms of double ranked bdie. I had a Dark Rock pro 4 and he said he struggles with this CPU+ aircooler-setup and that the rev1.0 Master isnt the best when it comes to memory isnt a secret. Also you guys push it way further than me, i just run a few tools and type in the values the programm tells me to, so user who are willing to help a noob out, wich honestly ends up more often than not in spoonfeeding, are a godsend for people like me. But i will keep in mind that 50°c isnt a magical barrier for the stability of bdie memory when it isnt throwing out errors, so thank you very much matthew. It is just, im a bit concerned of the enviroment of my memory aswell, i coudnt fit my aio in the top of my case(500DX) because the liquid freezer radiators are a bit thicker than usual, so i had to put it in the front. This and having an allready warm gpu gives me a few doubts if i can my system like this when it gets hotter, so having a bit of headroom doesnt sound so bad to me.



KedarWolf said:


> The fans that come with it suck though. The ones I posted push a lot of air even at a silent 3000 RPM and my DIMMs top out at 42C and can't really notice it over my headset at 6800 RPM which keeps my DIMMs 33C and under even with OCCT or TM5. Whiny with no headset though at 6800 RPM.


I will order the fans too, thank you very much for the warning!


----------



## dansi

Lepala said:


> For Zen 2 its true. F33A here and if i touch any of vddg or vddp up or down value my system wont even boot up, bugged bioses from gigabyte.


i am wondering should i update to F33A....is it any better on zen2 for you?


----------



## dsm52

Jason_Cruze said:


> Hey guys, have you used the CTR 2.0 Application, if yes can you share your CPU and its Diagnostic results.
> My sample is *SILVER*,
> View attachment 2477103
> 
> Hoping somebody to post GOLD and PLATINUM samples.


Seems us 5600X owners are in the minority here 
Mine gets identical results to yours - copied from the logfile. My settings are further below for comparison.

DIAGNOSTIC RESULTS
AMD Ryzen 5 5600X 6-Core Processor
Max temperature: 67.4°
Energy efficient: 3.94
Your CPU is SILVER SAMPLE
Recomended values for overclocking (P1 profile):
Reference voltage: 1150 mV
Reference frequency: 4375 MHz
Recomended values for overclocking (P2 profile):
Reference voltage: 1300 mV
Reference frequency: 4600 MHz
Recomended values for undervolting:
Reference voltage: 1025 mV
Reference frequency: 4125 MHz

I'm running F31 (non-beta) AGESA 1.1.0.0
CO -15 on 4 cores, -6 on best 2 cores, +400 Max boost.
SoC 1150, VDDP 850, VDDG CCD+IOD 1050.
LLC vCore + SoC: High
PWM Phase Control: High Perf
CPU Vcore current protection: High


----------



## Lepala

dansi said:


> i am wondering should i update to F33A....is it any better on zen2 for you?


Iam using 5900X on it tho. Try it.


----------



## dr.Rafi

Gerd_Gerdsen said:


> Hello guys,
> 
> i'm a noob and ManniX warned me on high temperatures with the x570 Master rev 1.0, i would love to ask you wich temperatures are fine with bdie memory. I run the latest Bios f33a with a 5950x and 4 dimms of dual ranked bdie, the xmp profile loads 3600mhz cl16-16-16-36 and i run it now with 3866mhz cl16-16-16-32. I took the screenshot when i reached 50°C on one dimm while running prime 95 in the blend settings. I used the dram calculator 1.7.3 for the timmings. I would appreciate every help i can get for babies first bdie oc, especially what i should change from the suggested calculator settings i have let unchanged yet.
> 
> 
> View attachment 2477414
> 
> 
> I took this screenshot after a benchmark with aida64
> 
> View attachment 2477418
> 
> 
> View attachment 2477415
> 
> 
> Ive read in this thread that higher soc voltage isnt allways better, so i let it unchanged, ive also read, that bdie can handle 1,5 volt 24/7 so i have changed the dram voltage to 1,45v. I've read somewehre else on this board, that the settings on the right arent as important as the timmings, so i have just changed everything with a green dot.
> 
> View attachment 2477416


Rams temperature have nothing to do with motherboard, ram temp. increase when you increase the ram voltage, for normal ambient aircooling is safe to use 1.5 volt you can use higher if you keep their temp. below 40, bdie normally slow down when their temp go over 50, so their is no point to run high voltage to stablize high frequency with tight timming, for daily use, only make sense for short memory benchmarks, which finish before the ram temp reach 50 +.
I can see you using 4 dimms modules, they easy got hot because no much air flow between, need a fan blowing air directly, or if you use only 2 dimms with same setting you will get around 7 to 10 degrees less temp.


----------



## ghiga_andrei

Just wanting to let everyone know that my troubles with XMP and reboots were caused by Curve Optimizer not being actually disabled when disabled in BIOS.
After I cleared the CMOS by battery reset 9 days ago and just enabled XMP and PBO and I did not enable Curve Optimizer again I have my PC up and running without reboots for 9 days straight and I had all kinds of normal usage on it (browsing, youtube, gaming, video compression, image filtering and some benchmarks from time to time to check if it does not reboot).

5900x on F33a Aorus Elite.


----------



## LionAlonso

ghiga_andrei said:


> Just wanting to let everyone know that my troubles with XMP and reboots were caused by Curve Optimizer not being actually disabled when disabled in BIOS.
> After I cleared the CMOS by battery reset 9 days ago and just enabled XMP and PBO and I did not enable Curve Optimizer again I have my PC up and running without reboots for 9 days straight and I had all kinds of normal usage on it (browsing, youtube, gaming, video compression, image filtering and some benchmarks from time to time to check if it does not reboot).
> 
> 5900x on F33a Aorus Elite.
> 
> View attachment 2477746


So your processor doesnt let you run CO? 
Whats your stock values in CB20? 
Thats really a shame... but if it runs well in stock maybe AMD doesnt accept RMA...


----------



## PJVol

Jason_Cruze said:


> can you share your CPU and its Diagnostic results


Mine is #481 in the table. The results below were with strong LLC, since ASRock PWM's can't maintain reasonable Vdroop at Auto setting.


Spoiler: Diagnostic log



*ClockTuner for Ryzen 2.0 RC3 by 1usmus*
AMD Ryzen 5 5600X 6-Core Processor
ASRock B550 Extreme4
BIOS ver. L1.81B SMU ver. 56.40.00
TABLE ver. 3672324
DRAM speed 3800 MHz
02/05/2021 04:10:44


Phoenix ready!
Cinebench R20 started
Cinebench R20 finished with result: 4538
Voltage: 1.166 V PPT: 76 W Temperature: 43.1°
04:12:35: Silicon FIT measurement started...
04:13:03: Silicon FIT measurement done!
04:13:03: Stress test stopped.


Default curve coefficients
CORE#1 6 CPPC 133
CORE#2 5 CPPC 137
CORE#3 5 CPPC 129
CORE#4 1 CPPC 140
CORE#5 0 CPPC 140
CORE#6 5 CPPC 125


AVX light mode
Cycle time: 60000 ms
Reference frequency: 4375MHz
Reference voltage: 1187 mV
Voltage step: 6 mV


Manual overclocking mode enabled
4:13:04: CCX1 (125): 4375 MHz, 1187 mV
4:13:05: Step# 1. Diagnostic VID: 1187 mV
4:13:06: Stress test 1 started...
4:13:43: Stress test stopped.
4:13:44: Stress test 2 started...
4:14:21: Stress test stopped.
4:14:22: Step# 2. Diagnostic VID: 1181 mV
4:14:23: Stress test 1 started...
4:14:59: Stress test stopped.
4:15:01: Stress test 2 started...
4:15:38: Stress test stopped.
4:15:38: Step# 3. Diagnostic VID: 1175 mV
4:15:39: Stress test 1 started...
4:16:16: Stress test stopped.
4:16:18: Stress test 2 started...
4:16:54: Stress test stopped.
4:16:55: Step# 4. Diagnostic VID: 1169 mV
4:16:56: Stress test 1 started...
4:17:33: Stress test stopped.
4:17:34: Stress test 2 started...
4:18:11: Stress test stopped.
4:18:12: Step# 5. Diagnostic VID: 1163 mV
4:18:13: Stress test 1 started...
4:18:50: Stress test stopped.
4:18:51: Stress test 2 started...
4:19:28: Stress test stopped.
4:19:29: Step# 6. Diagnostic VID: 1157 mV
4:19:30: Stress test 1 started...
4:20:06: Stress test stopped.
4:20:08: Stress test 2 started...
4:20:45: Stress test stopped.
4:20:45: Step# 7. Diagnostic VID: 1151 mV
4:20:46: Stress test 1 started...
4:21:23: Stress test stopped.
4:21:25: Stress test 2 started...
4:22:02: Stress test stopped.
4:22:02: Step# 8. Diagnostic VID: 1145 mV
4:22:03: Stress test 1 started...
4:22:40: Stress test stopped.
4:22:41: Stress test 2 started...
4:23:18: Stress test stopped.
4:23:19: Step# 9. Diagnostic VID: 1139 mV
4:23:20: Stress test 1 started...
4:23:57: Stress test stopped.
4:23:58: Stress test 2 started...
4:24:35: Stress test stopped.
4:24:36: Step# 10. Diagnostic VID: 1133 mV
4:24:37: Stress test 1 started...
4:25:13: Stress test stopped.
4:25:15: Stress test 2 started...
4:25:52: Stress test stopped.
4:25:52: Step# 11. Diagnostic VID: 1127 mV
4:25:53: Stress test 1 started...
4:26:30: Stress test stopped.
4:26:32: Stress test 2 started...
4:27:09: Stress test stopped.
4:27:09: Step# 12. Diagnostic VID: 1121 mV
4:27:10: Stress test 1 started...
4:27:47: Stress test stopped.
4:27:49: Stress test 2 started...
4:28:25: Stress test stopped.
4:28:26: Step# 13. Diagnostic VID: 1115 mV
4:28:27: Stress test 1 started...
4:29:04: Stress test stopped.
4:29:05: Stress test 2 started...
4:29:42: Stress test stopped.
4:29:43: Step# 14. Diagnostic VID: 1109 mV
4:29:44: Stress test 1 started...
4:30:21: Stress test stopped.
4:30:22: Stress test 2 started...
4:30:59: Stress test stopped.
4:30:59: Step# 15. Diagnostic VID: 1103 mV
4:31:00: Stress test 1 started...
4:31:37: Stress test stopped.
4:31:39: Stress test 2 started...
4:32:16: Stress test stopped.
4:32:16: Step# 16. Diagnostic VID: 1097 mV
4:32:17: Stress test 1 started...
4:32:54: Stress test stopped.
4:32:56: Stress test 2 started...
4:33:32: Stress test stopped.
4:33:33: Step# 17. Diagnostic VID: 1091 mV
4:33:34: Stress test 1 started...
4:34:11: Stress test stopped.
4:34:12: Stress test 2 started...
4:34:49: Stress test stopped.
4:34:50: Step# 18. Diagnostic VID: 1085 mV
4:34:51: Stress test 1 started...
4:35:28: Stress test stopped.
4:35:29: Stress test 2 started...
4:36:06: Stress test stopped.
4:36:06: Step# 19. Diagnostic VID: 1079 mV
4:36:07: Stress test 1 started...
4:36:44: Stress test stopped.
4:36:46: Stress test 2 started...
4:37:23: Stress test stopped.
4:37:23: Step# 20. Diagnostic VID: 1073 mV
4:37:24: Stress test 1 started...
4:38:01: Stress test stopped.
4:38:03: Stress test 2 started...
4:38:09: CCX1 VID injection: 0,2%
4:38:39: Stress test stopped.
4:38:40: Step# 21. Diagnostic VID: 1067 mV
4:38:41: Stress test 1 started...
4:38:47: CCX1 VID injection: 1,4%
4:39:18: Stress test stopped.
4:39:19: Stress test 2 started...
4:39:25: CCX1 VID injection: 1,8%
4:39:56: Stress test stopped.
4:39:57: Step# 22. Diagnostic VID: 1061 mV
4:39:58: Stress test 1 started...
4:40:04: CCX1 VID injection: 3,8%
4:40:35: Stress test stopped.
4:40:36: Stress test 2 started...
4:40:42: CCX1 VID injection: 7%
4:41:13: Stress test stopped.
4:41:14: Step# 23. Diagnostic VID: 1055 mV
4:41:15: Stress test 1 started...
4:41:20: CCX1 VID injection: 10,2%
4:41:51: Stress test stopped.
4:41:53: Stress test 2 started...
4:41:59: CCX1 VID injection: 13,4%
4:42:30: Stress test stopped.
4:42:30: Step# 24. Diagnostic VID: 1049 mV
4:42:31: Stress test 1 started...
4:42:37: CCX1 VID injection: 15,8%
4:43:08: Stress test stopped.
4:43:10: Stress test 2 started...
4:43:16: CCX1 VID injection: 19,5%
4:43:47: Stress test stopped.
4:43:47: Step# 25. Diagnostic VID: 1043 mV
4:43:48: Stress test 1 started...
4:43:54: CCX1 VID injection: 25,1%
4:44:25: Stress test stopped.
4:44:26: Stress test 2 started...
4:44:32: CCX1 VID injection: 27,8%
4:45:03: Stress test stopped.
4:45:04: Step# 26. Diagnostic VID: 1037 mV
4:45:05: Stress test 1 started...
4:45:11: CCX1 VID injection: 29,6%
4:45:42: Stress test stopped.
4:45:43: Stress test 2 started...
4:45:49: CCX1 VID injection: 34,8%
4:46:20: Stress test stopped.
4:46:21: Step# 27. Diagnostic VID: 1031 mV
4:46:22: Stress test 1 started...
4:46:28: CCX1 VID injection: 42,5%
4:46:59: Stress test stopped.
4:47:00: Stress test 2 started...
4:47:06: CCX1 VID injection: 40%
4:47:37: Stress test stopped.
4:47:37: Step# 28. Diagnostic VID: 1025 mV
4:47:38: Stress test 1 started...
4:47:44: CCX1 VID injection: 51%
4:48:15: Stress test stopped.
4:48:17: Stress test 2 started...
4:48:23: CCX1 VID injection: 57,1%
4:48:54: Stress test stopped.
4:48:54: Step# 29. Diagnostic VID: 1019 mV
4:48:55: Stress test 1 started...
4:49:01: CCX1 VID injection: 61,7%
4:49:32: Stress test stopped.
4:49:34: Stress test 2 started...
4:49:40: CCX1 VID injection: 61,8%
4:50:10: Stress test stopped.
4:50:11: Step# 30. Diagnostic VID: 1013 mV
4:50:12: Stress test 1 started...
4:50:18: CCX1 VID injection: 71,2%
4:50:49: Stress test stopped.
4:50:50: Stress test 2 started...
4:50:56: CCX1 VID injection: 72,8%
4:51:27: Stress test stopped.
4:51:28: Step# 31. Diagnostic VID: 1007 mV
4:51:29: Stress test 1 started...
4:51:35: CCX1 VID injection: 89,6%
4:51:35: Thread# 6 fall down!
4:51:35: Stress test stopped.
4:51:36: Step# 32. Diagnostic VID: 1013 mV


DIAGNOSTIC RESULTS
AMD Ryzen 5 5600X 6-Core Processor
Max temperature: 40,8°
Energy efficient: 4,32
Your CPU is GOLDEN SAMPLE
Recomended values for overclocking (P1 profile):
Reference voltage: 1150 mV
Reference frequency: 4625 MHz
Recomended values for overclocking (P2 profile):
Reference voltage: 1300 mV
Reference frequency: 4850 MHz
Recomended values for undervolting:
Reference voltage: 1025 mV
Reference frequency: 4350 MHz

Phoenix deactivated!


----------



## penguinslovebananas

I have this motherboard along with a Ryzen 5900x and I want to know if anyone else has tried this memory. When I look at the QVL list for Vermeer there was no C14 3600 or C16 4000 memory listed. I am either going to use one of these 3600 kits
*F4-3600C14D-32GTZR - G Skill
TF13D432G3600HC14CDC01 -Team Force*

or one of these 4000 kits

*F4-4000C16D-32GVK - G Skill***
F4-4000C16D-32GTZR - G Skill*

I am leaning towards the one with the stars because it is cheaper and doesn't have RGB and I have always been partial to G. Skill, but I know other manufactors now are just as good. I dislike RGB and beside I am going to be putting water blocks on the RAM as I have my own custom loop. Another question would I be better off getting 4 sticks of single rank 8GB memory. I know it is usually frowned up in gaming systems, but I have read a few arictles lately with Zen 3 saying it doesn't really matter or can actually give a slight improvement. I know I can get better speeds on single rank memory and I will only buy b-die memory.

If it makes a difference the rest of my specs are as follows

RTX 3090 Founders - if I can find one or AMD Radeon 6800XT
2TB XPG S70 SSD
Custom loop with TechN Cpu water block, EKWB founders edition GPU block and monarch ram water blocks
-Swiftech: 2x hydrae 360 rads with 6 helix fans each; Maelstrom 200mm res w/ D5 pump
Thermaltake W200 Core case

Can anyone comment on the use of these or have another recommendation for me? Cost is not really an issue. Thanks for the help.


----------



## NoysX

penguinslovebananas said:


> I have this motherboard along with a Ryzen 5900x and I want to know if anyone else has tried this memory. When I look at the QVL list for Vermeer there was no C14 3600 or C16 4000 memory listed. I am either going to use one of these 3600 kits
> *F4-3600C14D-32GTZR - G Skill
> TF13D432G3600HC14CDC01 -Team Force*
> 
> or one of these 4000 kits
> 
> *F4-4000C16D-32GVK - G Skill***
> F4-4000C16D-32GTZR - G Skill*
> 
> I am leaning towards the one with the stars because it is cheaper and doesn't have RGB and I have always been partial to G. Skill, but I know other manufactors now are just as good. I dislike RGB and beside I am going to be putting water blocks on the RAM as I have my own custom loop. Another question would I be better off getting 4 sticks of single rank 8GB memory. I know it is usually frowned up in gaming systems, but I have read a few arictles lately with Zen 3 saying it doesn't really matter or can actually give a slight improvement. I know I can get better speeds on single rank memory and I will only buy b-die memory.
> 
> If it makes a difference the rest of my specs are as follows
> 
> RTX 3090 Founders - if I can find one or AMD Radeon 6800XT
> 2TB XPG S70 SSD
> Custom loop with TechN Cpu water block, EKWB founders edition GPU block and monarch ram water blocks
> -Swiftech: 2x hydrae 360 rads with 6 helix fans each; Maelstrom 200mm res w/ D5 pump
> Thermaltake W200 Core case
> 
> Can anyone comment on the use of these or have another recommendation for me? Cost is not really an issue. Thanks for the help.


I'm using 4 sticks of 8Gbgs of these sticks on a Master 1.2:

F4-3200C14-8GFX

They go easy to 3800Mhz cl16-15-15-30 with 1.4 Volts.
It's b-die as well. Maybe the sticks you poster are a little higher binned but unless you plan a crazy oc it won't matter I belief.


----------



## TaunyTiger

LionAlonso said:


> So your processor doesnt let you run CO?
> Whats your stock values in CB20?
> Thats really a shame... but if it runs well in stock maybe AMD doesnt accept RMA...


He probably run way to high CO. Im testing right now, and some cores can't handle -10, when others can run -30 with F33a, with F31 and all the other beta bios, my cpu was not stable at -2 all core, just because 1 or 2 cores is so bad at CO. With F33a and lower performance/boost, you get more headroom with CO. My singelcore is boosting 5032mhz and 5069mhz effective on my 2 best cores, multi core tests it boost to 4,45ghz. On a 5900X.


----------



## Marius A

i am running 5900x with aorus x570 master rev1.0 f31 bios and i am using co with -15 on all cores without any reboots or errors with all other settings on auto, no xmp, memory manual timings , no auto oc enabled, whenever i enable auto oc+xx mhz system becomes unstable with co enabled , without auto oc system works great, temperature is better and multicore results are higher, pity it wont do -20 on all cores


----------



## KedarWolf

TaunyTiger said:


> He probably run way to high CO. Im testing right now, and some cores can't handle -10, when others can run -30 with F33a, with F31 and all the other beta bios, my cpu was not stable at -2 all core, just because 1 or 2 cores is so bad at CO. With F33a and lower performance/boost, you get more headroom with CO. My singelcore is boosting 5032mhz and 5069mhz effective on my 2 best cores, multi core tests it boost to 4,45ghz. On a 5900X.


Run the CTR2 Tool diagnostic, get the quality of each core, my two highest quality cores I need to run at -8, next 2 -10, rest -15 -20 -25 -30 with 30 for the lowest quality cores. With 200 boost and Scaler 4.

I get close to 11700 in Cinebench multicore and AIDA64 shows my single-core boost in Cache And Memory Test at 5175MHz.


----------



## LionAlonso

TaunyTiger said:


> He probably run way to high CO. Im testing right now, and some cores can't handle -10, when others can run -30 with F33a, with F31 and all the other beta bios, my cpu was not stable at -2 all core, just because 1 or 2 cores is so bad at CO. With F33a and lower performance/boost, you get more headroom with CO. My singelcore is boosting 5032mhz and 5069mhz effective on my 2 best cores, multi core tests it boost to 4,45ghz. On a 5900X.


Post some geekbench or CB20, boost nowadays with clock streching and compensation dont really matter


----------



## KedarWolf

KedarWolf said:


> Run the CTR2 Tool diagnostic, get the quality of each core, my two highest quality cores I need to run at -8, next 2 -10, rest -15 -20 -25 -30 with 30 for the lowest quality cores. With 200 boost and Scaler 4.
> 
> I get close to 11700 in Cinebench multicore and AIDA64 shows my single-core boost in Cache And Memory Test at 5175MHz.


----------



## HyperC

Sir please put that in spoiler hard to scroll  sorry had to troll it was to easy!! So what is your allcore boost 47x?


----------



## KedarWolf

HyperC said:


> Sir please put that in spoiler hard to scroll  sorry had to troll it was to easy!! So what is your allcore boost 47x?


----------



## KedarWolf

KedarWolf said:


> View attachment 2477839


This is my core quality and PBO settings in the Spoiler











Spoiler: Click On Spoiler To See PBO/Curve Optimizer Bios Screenshots


----------



## dr.Rafi

ghiga_andrei said:


> Just wanting to let everyone know that my troubles with XMP and reboots were caused by Curve Optimizer not being actually disabled when disabled in BIOS.
> After I cleared the CMOS by battery reset 9 days ago and just enabled XMP and PBO and I did not enable Curve Optimizer again I have my PC up and running without reboots for 9 days straight and I had all kinds of normal usage on it (browsing, youtube, gaming, video compression, image filtering and some benchmarks from time to time to check if it does not reboot).
> 
> 5900x on F33a Aorus Elite.
> 
> View attachment 2477746


Simply put the offcet to 0 that make it disabled technicaly, Disabling don't work, unless clearing cmos with battry as you mention, not only CO many setting in Amd overclocking menu do the same.


----------



## dr.Rafi

PJVol said:


> Mine is #481 in the table. The results below were with strong LLC, since ASRock PWM's can't maintain reasonable Vdroop at Auto setting.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Diagnostic log
> 
> 
> 
> *ClockTuner for Ryzen 2.0 RC3 by 1usmus*
> AMD Ryzen 5 5600X 6-Core Processor
> ASRock B550 Extreme4
> BIOS ver. L1.81B SMU ver. 56.40.00
> TABLE ver. 3672324
> DRAM speed 3800 MHz
> 02/05/2021 04:10:44
> 
> 
> Phoenix ready!
> Cinebench R20 started
> Cinebench R20 finished with result: 4538
> Voltage: 1.166 V PPT: 76 W Temperature: 43.1°
> 04:12:35: Silicon FIT measurement started...
> 04:13:03: Silicon FIT measurement done!
> 04:13:03: Stress test stopped.
> 
> 
> Default curve coefficients
> CORE#1 6 CPPC 133
> CORE#2 5 CPPC 137
> CORE#3 5 CPPC 129
> CORE#4 1 CPPC 140
> CORE#5 0 CPPC 140
> CORE#6 5 CPPC 125
> 
> 
> AVX light mode
> Cycle time: 60000 ms
> Reference frequency: 4375MHz
> Reference voltage: 1187 mV
> Voltage step: 6 mV
> 
> 
> Manual overclocking mode enabled
> 4:13:04: CCX1 (125): 4375 MHz, 1187 mV
> 4:13:05: Step# 1. Diagnostic VID: 1187 mV
> 4:13:06: Stress test 1 started...
> 4:13:43: Stress test stopped.
> 4:13:44: Stress test 2 started...
> 4:14:21: Stress test stopped.
> 4:14:22: Step# 2. Diagnostic VID: 1181 mV
> 4:14:23: Stress test 1 started...
> 4:14:59: Stress test stopped.
> 4:15:01: Stress test 2 started...
> 4:15:38: Stress test stopped.
> 4:15:38: Step# 3. Diagnostic VID: 1175 mV
> 4:15:39: Stress test 1 started...
> 4:16:16: Stress test stopped.
> 4:16:18: Stress test 2 started...
> 4:16:54: Stress test stopped.
> 4:16:55: Step# 4. Diagnostic VID: 1169 mV
> 4:16:56: Stress test 1 started...
> 4:17:33: Stress test stopped.
> 4:17:34: Stress test 2 started...
> 4:18:11: Stress test stopped.
> 4:18:12: Step# 5. Diagnostic VID: 1163 mV
> 4:18:13: Stress test 1 started...
> 4:18:50: Stress test stopped.
> 4:18:51: Stress test 2 started...
> 4:19:28: Stress test stopped.
> 4:19:29: Step# 6. Diagnostic VID: 1157 mV
> 4:19:30: Stress test 1 started...
> 4:20:06: Stress test stopped.
> 4:20:08: Stress test 2 started...
> 4:20:45: Stress test stopped.
> 4:20:45: Step# 7. Diagnostic VID: 1151 mV
> 4:20:46: Stress test 1 started...
> 4:21:23: Stress test stopped.
> 4:21:25: Stress test 2 started...
> 4:22:02: Stress test stopped.
> 4:22:02: Step# 8. Diagnostic VID: 1145 mV
> 4:22:03: Stress test 1 started...
> 4:22:40: Stress test stopped.
> 4:22:41: Stress test 2 started...
> 4:23:18: Stress test stopped.
> 4:23:19: Step# 9. Diagnostic VID: 1139 mV
> 4:23:20: Stress test 1 started...
> 4:23:57: Stress test stopped.
> 4:23:58: Stress test 2 started...
> 4:24:35: Stress test stopped.
> 4:24:36: Step# 10. Diagnostic VID: 1133 mV
> 4:24:37: Stress test 1 started...
> 4:25:13: Stress test stopped.
> 4:25:15: Stress test 2 started...
> 4:25:52: Stress test stopped.
> 4:25:52: Step# 11. Diagnostic VID: 1127 mV
> 4:25:53: Stress test 1 started...
> 4:26:30: Stress test stopped.
> 4:26:32: Stress test 2 started...
> 4:27:09: Stress test stopped.
> 4:27:09: Step# 12. Diagnostic VID: 1121 mV
> 4:27:10: Stress test 1 started...
> 4:27:47: Stress test stopped.
> 4:27:49: Stress test 2 started...
> 4:28:25: Stress test stopped.
> 4:28:26: Step# 13. Diagnostic VID: 1115 mV
> 4:28:27: Stress test 1 started...
> 4:29:04: Stress test stopped.
> 4:29:05: Stress test 2 started...
> 4:29:42: Stress test stopped.
> 4:29:43: Step# 14. Diagnostic VID: 1109 mV
> 4:29:44: Stress test 1 started...
> 4:30:21: Stress test stopped.
> 4:30:22: Stress test 2 started...
> 4:30:59: Stress test stopped.
> 4:30:59: Step# 15. Diagnostic VID: 1103 mV
> 4:31:00: Stress test 1 started...
> 4:31:37: Stress test stopped.
> 4:31:39: Stress test 2 started...
> 4:32:16: Stress test stopped.
> 4:32:16: Step# 16. Diagnostic VID: 1097 mV
> 4:32:17: Stress test 1 started...
> 4:32:54: Stress test stopped.
> 4:32:56: Stress test 2 started...
> 4:33:32: Stress test stopped.
> 4:33:33: Step# 17. Diagnostic VID: 1091 mV
> 4:33:34: Stress test 1 started...
> 4:34:11: Stress test stopped.
> 4:34:12: Stress test 2 started...
> 4:34:49: Stress test stopped.
> 4:34:50: Step# 18. Diagnostic VID: 1085 mV
> 4:34:51: Stress test 1 started...
> 4:35:28: Stress test stopped.
> 4:35:29: Stress test 2 started...
> 4:36:06: Stress test stopped.
> 4:36:06: Step# 19. Diagnostic VID: 1079 mV
> 4:36:07: Stress test 1 started...
> 4:36:44: Stress test stopped.
> 4:36:46: Stress test 2 started...
> 4:37:23: Stress test stopped.
> 4:37:23: Step# 20. Diagnostic VID: 1073 mV
> 4:37:24: Stress test 1 started...
> 4:38:01: Stress test stopped.
> 4:38:03: Stress test 2 started...
> 4:38:09: CCX1 VID injection: 0,2%
> 4:38:39: Stress test stopped.
> 4:38:40: Step# 21. Diagnostic VID: 1067 mV
> 4:38:41: Stress test 1 started...
> 4:38:47: CCX1 VID injection: 1,4%
> 4:39:18: Stress test stopped.
> 4:39:19: Stress test 2 started...
> 4:39:25: CCX1 VID injection: 1,8%
> 4:39:56: Stress test stopped.
> 4:39:57: Step# 22. Diagnostic VID: 1061 mV
> 4:39:58: Stress test 1 started...
> 4:40:04: CCX1 VID injection: 3,8%
> 4:40:35: Stress test stopped.
> 4:40:36: Stress test 2 started...
> 4:40:42: CCX1 VID injection: 7%
> 4:41:13: Stress test stopped.
> 4:41:14: Step# 23. Diagnostic VID: 1055 mV
> 4:41:15: Stress test 1 started...
> 4:41:20: CCX1 VID injection: 10,2%
> 4:41:51: Stress test stopped.
> 4:41:53: Stress test 2 started...
> 4:41:59: CCX1 VID injection: 13,4%
> 4:42:30: Stress test stopped.
> 4:42:30: Step# 24. Diagnostic VID: 1049 mV
> 4:42:31: Stress test 1 started...
> 4:42:37: CCX1 VID injection: 15,8%
> 4:43:08: Stress test stopped.
> 4:43:10: Stress test 2 started...
> 4:43:16: CCX1 VID injection: 19,5%
> 4:43:47: Stress test stopped.
> 4:43:47: Step# 25. Diagnostic VID: 1043 mV
> 4:43:48: Stress test 1 started...
> 4:43:54: CCX1 VID injection: 25,1%
> 4:44:25: Stress test stopped.
> 4:44:26: Stress test 2 started...
> 4:44:32: CCX1 VID injection: 27,8%
> 4:45:03: Stress test stopped.
> 4:45:04: Step# 26. Diagnostic VID: 1037 mV
> 4:45:05: Stress test 1 started...
> 4:45:11: CCX1 VID injection: 29,6%
> 4:45:42: Stress test stopped.
> 4:45:43: Stress test 2 started...
> 4:45:49: CCX1 VID injection: 34,8%
> 4:46:20: Stress test stopped.
> 4:46:21: Step# 27. Diagnostic VID: 1031 mV
> 4:46:22: Stress test 1 started...
> 4:46:28: CCX1 VID injection: 42,5%
> 4:46:59: Stress test stopped.
> 4:47:00: Stress test 2 started...
> 4:47:06: CCX1 VID injection: 40%
> 4:47:37: Stress test stopped.
> 4:47:37: Step# 28. Diagnostic VID: 1025 mV
> 4:47:38: Stress test 1 started...
> 4:47:44: CCX1 VID injection: 51%
> 4:48:15: Stress test stopped.
> 4:48:17: Stress test 2 started...
> 4:48:23: CCX1 VID injection: 57,1%
> 4:48:54: Stress test stopped.
> 4:48:54: Step# 29. Diagnostic VID: 1019 mV
> 4:48:55: Stress test 1 started...
> 4:49:01: CCX1 VID injection: 61,7%
> 4:49:32: Stress test stopped.
> 4:49:34: Stress test 2 started...
> 4:49:40: CCX1 VID injection: 61,8%
> 4:50:10: Stress test stopped.
> 4:50:11: Step# 30. Diagnostic VID: 1013 mV
> 4:50:12: Stress test 1 started...
> 4:50:18: CCX1 VID injection: 71,2%
> 4:50:49: Stress test stopped.
> 4:50:50: Stress test 2 started...
> 4:50:56: CCX1 VID injection: 72,8%
> 4:51:27: Stress test stopped.
> 4:51:28: Step# 31. Diagnostic VID: 1007 mV
> 4:51:29: Stress test 1 started...
> 4:51:35: CCX1 VID injection: 89,6%
> 4:51:35: Thread# 6 fall down!
> 4:51:35: Stress test stopped.
> 4:51:36: Step# 32. Diagnostic VID: 1013 mV
> 
> 
> DIAGNOSTIC RESULTS
> AMD Ryzen 5 5600X 6-Core Processor
> Max temperature: 40,8°
> Energy efficient: 4,32
> Your CPU is GOLDEN SAMPLE
> Recomended values for overclocking (P1 profile):
> Reference voltage: 1150 mV
> Reference frequency: 4625 MHz
> Recomended values for overclocking (P2 profile):
> Reference voltage: 1300 mV
> Reference frequency: 4850 MHz
> Recomended values for undervolting:
> Reference voltage: 1025 mV
> Reference frequency: 4350 MHz
> 
> Phoenix deactivated!


 "#481" what that refer to?


----------



## dr.Rafi

penguinslovebananas said:


> I have this motherboard along with a Ryzen 5900x and I want to know if anyone else has tried this memory. When I look at the QVL list for Vermeer there was no C14 3600 or C16 4000 memory listed. I am either going to use one of these 3600 kits
> *F4-3600C14D-32GTZR - G Skill
> TF13D432G3600HC14CDC01 -Team Force*
> 
> or one of these 4000 kits
> 
> *F4-4000C16D-32GVK - G Skill***
> F4-4000C16D-32GTZR - G Skill*
> 
> I am leaning towards the one with the stars because it is cheaper and doesn't have RGB and I have always been partial to G. Skill, but I know other manufactors now are just as good. I dislike RGB and beside I am going to be putting water blocks on the RAM as I have my own custom loop. Another question would I be better off getting 4 sticks of single rank 8GB memory. I know it is usually frowned up in gaming systems, but I have read a few arictles lately with Zen 3 saying it doesn't really matter or can actually give a slight improvement. I know I can get better speeds on single rank memory and I will only buy b-die memory.
> 
> If it makes a difference the rest of my specs are as follows
> 
> RTX 3090 Founders - if I can find one or AMD Radeon 6800XT
> 2TB XPG S70 SSD
> Custom loop with TechN Cpu water block, EKWB founders edition GPU block and monarch ram water blocks
> -Swiftech: 2x hydrae 360 rads with 6 helix fans each; Maelstrom 200mm res w/ D5 pump
> Thermaltake W200 Core case
> 
> Can anyone comment on the use of these or have another recommendation for me? Cost is not really an issue. Thanks for the help.


Gskill then Gskill then Gskill, have tested 5 kits so far all behave same, never have issues booting or running any frequency, my old sold now 3200c14 done 4400 on intel platform and 4066 max on 5950x, and all other kits are doing same frequency on 5950x which is fclk limit not ram. currently running your prefered one.


----------



## dr.Rafi

Marius A said:


> i am running 5900x with aorus x570 master rev1.0 f31 bios and i am using co with -15 on all cores without any reboots or errors with all other settings on auto, no xmp, memory manual timings , no auto oc enabled, whenever i enable auto oc+xx mhz system becomes unstable with co enabled , without auto oc system works great, temperature is better and multicore results are higher, pity it wont do -20 on all cores


If you disable c-state you lose performance but with c-state disabled you can run -30 all CO and crazy 175 boost you get more performance, MT and ST, and forget rundom reboots.


----------



## KedarWolf

I changed some timings back to what I normally use, getting this while running R20. 

Was trying something different earlier post with them.


----------



## HyperC

nice kedar , but was wondering about the effective clock speed


----------



## KedarWolf

HyperC said:


> nice kedar , but was wondering about the effective clock speed


I think the version of HWInfo I'm using is bugged. It stays low and around 0 all cores and that can't be right.


----------



## HyperC

no biggie, i did notice hwinfo need to update faster tho


----------



## KedarWolf

KedarWolf said:


> I think the version of HWInfo I'm using is bugged. It stays low and around 0 all cores and that can't be right.


I was running R20 in realtime priority with Benchmate and it was freezing HWInfo.

Here on normal priority.


----------



## dr.Rafi

KedarWolf said:


> Run the CTR2 Tool diagnostic, get the quality of each core, my two highest quality cores I need to run at -8, next 2 -10, rest -15 -20 -25 -30 with 30 for the lowest quality cores. With 200 boost and Scaler 4.
> 
> I get close to 11700 in Cinebench multicore and AIDA64 shows my single-core boost in Cache And Memory Test at 5175MHz.


My daily use system only watercool no subambient hankey-pankeies.
any motherborad simply disable c-state all cores -30 and any number over 150 boost tweak only limits, ppt using350 depend on your cooling, tdc 175, edc 180 higher better for multicore lower better for single cores, the rest of bios on defult, i tested custom CO(per core) good for benching with no stability, but worse with c-state enabled and try to make it stable, tested on 3 motherboards, 3 5950x and 1 5900x.
last whea before 6 days was trying to play with memory./fclk.
Edit: Iam using 190 Edc not 180 
[/QUOTE]


----------



## PJVol

dr.Rafi said:


> "#481" what that refer to?


To the row number (or result number in order of submission).
I think "#" symbol stands for "number"


----------



## PiotrMKG

@KedarWolf do I have revert PBO/CO to stock settings before running CTR2? Doesn't matter found it  Got silver according to CTR2.


----------



## ghiga_andrei

LionAlonso said:


> So your processor doesnt let you run CO?
> Whats your stock values in CB20?
> Thats really a shame... but if it runs well in stock maybe AMD doesnt accept RMA...


For R20 Single I almost always get 630.
For R20 Multi results vary a lot so I made a Python script to run R20 in a loop 25 times and extract the results and plot them in a graph over time:










The first 5 runs are always better than the stable values because the CPU heats up.
The PBO limits are default motherboard, did not tweak EDC or anything, will do this once when the BIOS is final. I don't want to waste time on multiple loops of tweaking.
I also must note that I am not running watercooling but a rather decent air cooler (Scythe Fuma 2) with a very silent fan curve. PC is dead silent, my gf's laptop fan makes more noise.

I can share the Python script for anyone interested.


----------



## DaftTitan

Hello,

Beginner here, sorry.. I am getting no post if FCLK is higher than 1900.
Any clue what could be the issue?

The RAM is B-die F4-3600C16D-16GTZN.










Edit:
Zentiming does not show the voltages currently set in bios (I am not sure why?)

Those are the values set in bios:
SOC: 1.125
VDDP: 0.95
VDDG: 1.05
PBO: Advanced
CPU LLC: High
SOC LLC: Auto
Phase control: Etrm Perf

Thanks you.


----------



## NoysX

DaftTitan said:


> Hello,
> 
> Beginner here, sorry.. I am getting no post if FCLK is higher than 1900.
> Any clue what could be the issue?
> 
> The RAM is B-die F4-3600C16D-16GTZN.
> 
> View attachment 2477880
> 
> 
> Edit:
> Zentiming does not show the voltages currently set in bios (I am not sure why?)
> 
> Those are the values set in bios:
> SOC: 1.125
> VDDP: 0.95
> VDDG: 1.05
> PBO: Advanced
> CPU LLC: High
> SOC LLC: Auto
> Phase control: Etrm Perf
> 
> Thanks you.


Yap, you could achieve a few degrees with better thermal paste if you used the included one. There is a replacement kit from DerBauer which improofs temps a little as well. My 5600X is running at ~70°C at CB20 allcore runs with a Heatkiller IV on it and a waterloop maxing water temp out at around 36°C.


----------



## DaftTitan

NoysX said:


> Yap, you could achieve a few degrees with better thermal paste if you used the included one. There is a replacement kit from DerBauer which improofs temps a little as well. My 5600X is running at ~70°C at CB20 allcore runs with a Heatkiller IV on it and a waterloop maxing water temp out at around 36°C.


Same here, around 70°C with Kraken x73 during CB20.
I had less before, It increased since I enabled PBO.
I don't think I am stuck at FCLK 1900 because of temperature issue


----------



## ManniX-ITA

Gerd_Gerdsen said:


> To be fair ManniX never claimed in his conversations with me, that 50°C is too hot, he just said, i should improve cooling when i was about to get a 5950x and two another dimms of double ranked bdie. I had a Dark Rock pro 4 and he said he struggles with this CPU+ aircooler-setup and that the rev1.0 Master isnt the best when it comes to memory isnt a secret. Also you guys push it way further than me, i just run a few tools and type in the values the programm tells me to, so user who are willing to help a noob out, wich honestly ends up more often than not in spoonfeeding, are a godsend for people like me. But i will keep in mind that 50°c isnt a magical barrier for the stability of bdie memory when it isnt throwing out errors, so thank you very much matthew. It is just, im a bit concerned of the enviroment of my memory aswell, i coudnt fit my aio in the top of my case(500DX) because the liquid freezer radiators are a bit thicker than usual, so i had to put it in the front. This and having an allready warm gpu gives me a few doubts if i can my system like this when it gets hotter, so having a bit of headroom doesnt sound so bad to me.
> 
> 
> 
> I will order the fans too, thank you very much for the warning!


You can run OCCT Power with SSE instructions for a couple of hours to simulate a long gaming session.
If it holds, you can be pretty sure you can throw almost anything at it.
It's still a synthetic test, using it with real workload is the only way to know for sure.

The threshold where the memory start to drop errors depends on many factors, mainly timings and VDIMM.
On the Master with modest timings at 1.49V was dropping errors above 53c under TM5.
With the Unify-X with tight timings and 1.53V runs happily at least till 56c.



matthew87 said:


> Take ManniX's opinion with a gain of salt.
> 
> Don't get me wrong he knows more about OCing on the Aorus Master than I do, but he's made more than a few claims which are just flat out wrong.
> 
> I've questioned his comments a handful of times in this thread and each and every time it's ignored. Like that time he said 3800x's were inferior bins, despite the fact that's just outright incorrect.
> 
> Temps of 50c for bdie is warm, but if you're not getting WHEA errors don't stress. Not even that unusual to get such temps at stock 1.35v on Samsung bdie kits.


And I'll keep ignoring you since you can't fix your attitude.


----------



## DaftTitan

NoysX said:


> Yap, you could achieve a few degrees with better thermal paste if you used the included one. There is a replacement kit from DerBauer which improofs temps a little as well. My 5600X is running at ~70°C at CB20 allcore runs with a Heatkiller IV on it and a waterloop maxing water temp out at around 36°C.


Well I disabled PBO, my Kraken get too noisy under gaming.


----------



## NoysX

DaftTitan said:


> Well I disabled PBO, my Kraken get too noisy under gaming.


You can set lower powertargets. Or just select cpu in powertarget and still optimize your core curves. Will give you better performance at a lower or same temp as disabling it.


----------



## matthew87

ManniX-ITA said:


> And I'll keep ignoring you since you can't fix your attitude.


Please do highlight any comments i've ever directed to you that were anything less than polite.

It's frankly you're attitude that's the issue, you got called out and now want to play the victim.


----------



## PiotrMKG

So, can anyone explain me, at what PBO settings I should diagnose and tune my 5900X in CTR2? (In BIOS I set Auto) At default settings (in CTR2) I get 50:50 silver or bronze rating if I go with advanced settings and set EDC/TDC/PPT to 230/150/205 I always get silver. And one more thing during tuning my PC reboots is this normal?


----------



## obogobo

PiotrMKG said:


> So, can anyone explain me, at what PBO settings I should diagnose and tune my 5900X in CTR2? (In BIOS I set Auto) At default settings (in CTR2) I get 50:50 silver or bronze rating if I go with advanced settings and set EDC/TDC/PPT to 230/150/205 I always get silver. And one more thing during tuning my PC reboots is this normal?


I'm not seeing the benefit of CTR over PBO2 + Curve Optimizer honestly... is there actually one? Hard to believe some random guy on Twitter outclassing AMD at their own game but I'd love to be wrong


----------



## KedarWolf

PBO Curve Optimizer R20 11700+ CTR2 4.7/4.65GHz all core, R20 12200+. Single-core goes down from 644 to 618.


----------



## KedarWolf

This is with PBO Curve Optimizer and CCX put at 47.25/46.75. Voltages set static at 1.3375v for the CCX.

Fixed, forgot to disable PBO on the CCX one.


----------



## NoysX

I was wondering about a thing. Wouldn't it be ways more effective if we would be able to set the max boost in pbo per core as well? In my system I can either set a high SC boost or a good allcore perf. But what if we could leave the co at like neg 25 or something, just that the cores r not crashing at idling and set the boost freq individually? Or is there any possibility for that and I'm just to blind to see it? Or do I achieve that by setting lower neg values and import a powerplan customly made?


----------



## KedarWolf

ManniX-ITA said:


> You can run OCCT Power with SSE instructions for a couple of hours to simulate a long gaming session.
> If it holds, you can be pretty sure you can throw almost anything at it.
> It's still a synthetic test, using it with real workload is the only way to know for sure.
> 
> The threshold where the memory start to drop errors depends on many factors, mainly timings and VDIMM.
> On the Master with modest timings at 1.49V was dropping errors above 53c under TM5.
> With the Unify-X with tight timings and 1.53V runs happily at least till 56c.
> 
> 
> 
> And I'll keep ignoring you since you can't fix your attitude.


I know what you mean by SSE instructions but not sure what you mean by OCCT Power.


----------



## ManniX-ITA

KedarWolf said:


> I know what you mean by SSE instructions but not sure what you mean by OCCT Power.


It's this one in OCCT 7.x:










You can select SSE (2) on the instruction set (AVX too but that's too much if you just want to simulate a normal heavy workload/gaming session) and (3) the GPU.

Interesting in OCCT 8.x the guy added a cycle for the Core to test PBO boosting:











Very happy I bought a lifetime license years ago


----------



## ManniX-ITA

NoysX said:


> I was wondering about a thing. Wouldn't it be ways more effective if we would be able to set the max boost in pbo per core as well? In my system I can either set a high SC boost or a good allcore perf. But what if we could leave the co at like neg 25 or something, just that the cores r not crashing at idling and set the boost freq individually? Or is there any possibility for that and I'm just to blind to see it? Or do I achieve that by setting lower neg values and import a powerplan customly made?


Sadly AMD likes to give us a limited set of tools to make our life miserable 
You can't set per core max boost clocks, you have to use higher negative counts (less negative).
Not sure how a custom power plan can help.


----------



## Gerd_Gerdsen

ManniX-ITA said:


> You can run OCCT Power with SSE instructions for a couple of hours to simulate a long gaming session.
> If it holds, you can be pretty sure you can throw almost anything at it.
> It's still a synthetic test, using it with real workload is the only way to know for sure.
> 
> The threshold where the memory start to drop errors depends on many factors, mainly timings and VDIMM.
> On the Master with modest timings at 1.49V was dropping errors above 53c under TM5.
> With the Unify-X with tight timings and 1.53V runs happily at least till 56c.


Thank you very much, do you think due to the higher possible ram frequencie oc's claimed by Gigabyte in the specifications on the rev1.1/1.2 Master, 4000mhz on rev.1.0 compared to 5100mhz on rev.1.1/1.2, that the newer revision should run the dimms more stable, or that the master is in this point flawed by design? 

I am sorry for not directly quoting you when i have talked about things regarding your recommandations to me, with misrepresenting details of said conversation in the process. I had no ill intend and didnt want to bother you while you have fun with your new unify-x.


----------



## ManniX-ITA

Gerd_Gerdsen said:


> Thank you very much, do you think due to the higher possible ram frequencie oc's claimed by Gigabyte in the specifications on the rev1.1/1.2 Master, 4000mhz on rev.1.0 compared to 5100mhz on rev.1.1/1.2, that the newer revision should run the dimms more stable, or that the master is in this point flawed by design?
> 
> I am sorry for not directly quoting you when i have talked about things regarding your recommandations to me, with misrepresenting details of said conversation in the process. I had no ill intend and didnt want to bother you while you have fun with your new unify-x.


Yes for sure the latest Rev 1.1/1.2 is much better. Didn't played with it directly but from what I've seen here posted it's on par with other x570 boards.
Don't worry about the quote, I don't mind 
I'd have much more fun with the Unify-X if AMD could finally deliver a working AGESA for high FCLK...


----------



## ColdMolecules

Hello, looking for advice on how to stabilize PBO with curve optimizer while running at 2000 FCLK (hooray). Running a 5600x on an Aorus Elite board, F33a. My ram is stable at 4000 16-18-16-16-35, but I’ve been noticing stability issues when trying to go past -5 on CO and trying to get to over 50 MHz boost override. Crashes under load but also during AIDA64 benchmarks.

I’ve found recently that upping VSoC to nearly 1.2, increasing CPU VDDP to 1.0, increasing VDDG IO/CCD to 1100/1050, and taking CLDO VDDP to 1000 have all significantly helped with stability, though I still can’t push the boost very high or the CO very low.

I’m still chasing the dream of CO and max boost together. Any further advice on getting PBO and 2000 FCLK to work together?


----------



## ManniX-ITA

ColdMolecules said:


> Hello, looking for advice on how to stabilize PBO with curve optimizer while running at 2000 FCLK (hooray). Running a 5600x on an Aorus Elite board, F33a. My ram is stable at 4000 16-18-16-16-35, but I’ve been noticing stability issues when trying to go past -5 on CO and trying to get to over 50 MHz boost override. Crashes under load but also during AIDA64 benchmarks.
> 
> I’ve found recently that upping VSoC to nearly 1.2, increasing CPU VDDP to 1.0, increasing VDDG IO/CCD to 1100/1050, and taking CLDO VDDP to 1000 have all significantly helped with stability, though I still can’t push the boost very high or the CO very low.
> 
> I’m still chasing the dream of CO and max boost together. Any further advice on getting PBO and 2000 FCLK to work together?


Not sure which options you have in Tweaker -> Advanced Voltage.
Try set LLC CPU/SOC to High, PWM to max value, OCP voltage to 400mV and level to Medium.


----------



## IcemanUK85

NoysX said:


> You could also try if the configuration gets stable when you set a manual static clock like 3.7 GHz with a relatively high but still safe vCore. If the crashes are gone afterwardsy youcan be pretty sure that u got a bad cpu.


Thanks NosyX, the Mobo is currently being RMAd for the second time so lets see what happens. Strangely I didnt have any reboots for 24hrs or so.. But I think there is an issue with some of the power phases..


----------



## ColdMolecules

ManniX-ITA said:


> Not sure which options you have in Tweaker -> Advanced Voltage.
> Try set LLC CPU/SOC to High, PWM to max value, OCP voltage to 400mV and level to Medium.


I can set SoC LLC and CPU LLC, both are at High.


----------



## overpower

Does it worth it to upgrade to gigabyte aorus x570 ultra from crosshair 6 hero? I wouldn't mind a 2nd m2 slot and I already have 3700x cpu so gen4 is a bonus.

Will I be able to achieve better oc/pbo clocks with the x570? Right now I have 32gb 3800 mhz with some tight timings but my biggest issue is the somehow low cpu boost at only 4100 (with pbo) (and scores like 4800 in r20). Also, I dont think asus will update the bios to support Nvidia rebar (rtx 3070). I can sell the c6h at around 120 euro and buy the gb ultra at 280.


----------



## Jason_Cruze

Guys don't expect new BIOS revisions any time soon. It will be two weeks from now at the minimum, based on the fact that they now release new BIOS twice per month while accommodating BIOS for older gen hardware.


----------



## NoysX

ColdMolecules said:


> Hello, looking for advice on how to stabilize PBO with curve optimizer while running at 2000 FCLK (hooray). Running a 5600x on an Aorus Elite board, F33a. My ram is stable at 4000 16-18-16-16-35, but I’ve been noticing stability issues when trying to go past -5 on CO and trying to get to over 50 MHz boost override. Crashes under load but also during AIDA64 benchmarks.
> 
> I’ve found recently that upping VSoC to nearly 1.2, increasing CPU VDDP to 1.0, increasing VDDG IO/CCD to 1100/1050, and taking CLDO VDDP to 1000 have all significantly helped with stability, though I still can’t push the boost very high or the CO very low.
> 
> I’m still chasing the dream of CO and max boost together. Any further advice on getting PBO and 2000 FCLK to work together?


What board are you on? LLC for the most stable pbo should b set to Auto I believe; to let the cpu determine the voltage more precisely. A dude here gave me a pretty detailed info bout that. What's the type of error you get? Just shutting down, freezing, blue screen WHEA?


----------



## CapKrunch

I agreed about leaving LLC on auto and let it do the work for you.


----------



## scanz

Jason_Cruze said:


> Guys don't expect new BIOS revisions any time soon. It will be two weeks from now at the minimum, based on the fact that they now release new BIOS twice per month while accommodating BIOS for older gen hardware.


Isn't even worth updating to F33a? I'm still on F31q...


----------



## 99belle99

overpower said:


> Does it worth it to upgrade to gigabyte aorus x570 ultra from crosshair 6 hero? I wouldn't mind a 2nd m2 slot and I already have 3700x cpu so gen4 is a bonus.
> 
> Will I be able to achieve better oc/pbo clocks with the x570? Right now I have 32gb 3800 mhz with some tight timings but my biggest issue is the somehow low cpu boost at only 4100 (with pbo) (and scores like 4800 in r20). Also, I dont think asus will update the bios to support Nvidia rebar (rtx 3070). I can sell the c6h at around 120 euro and buy the gb ultra at 280.


It's up to you really as it's your money. I have the X570 Ultra and I have had no problems with it.


----------



## Schmuckley

Why OP aka @Moparman likes Giga:


----------



## overpower

99belle99 said:


> It's up to you really as it's your money. I have the X570 Ultra and I have had no problems with it.


Mostly I care if I can keep my oc settings (or even better) and if x570 ultra will support rebar with rtx 3070


----------



## Jason_Cruze

scanz said:


> Isn't even worth updating to F33a? I'm still on F31q...


Personally I think AMD/Gigabyte reintroduced all the bugs which were resolved in the previous stable releases. USB issues, random reboots and many more in the latest F33a 1.2.0.0 AGESA. I think it is still very early to tell but I think it is better to stay with the known stable bios versions.


----------



## ManniX-ITA

If you had like me the issue with CO suddenly not working anymore with AGESA 1.2.0.0, crashing at Windows boot especially first power up in the morning, it's the VSOC voltage.
Set it in Tweaker menu as override and not in AMD OverClocking.


----------



## Jason_Cruze

Personally I face USB issues not working at any given FCLK from 1900+. Don't know what is causing it in 1.2.0.0


----------



## dr.Rafi

ManniX-ITA said:


> If you had like me the issue with CO suddenly not working anymore with AGESA 1.2.0.0, crashing at Windows boot especially first power up in the morning, it's the VSOC voltage.
> Set it in Tweaker menu as override and not in AMD OverClocking.


So you mean with new Agessa they sawped the control of vsoc to Tweaker menu?even if the Zen timing is reading it from Amd overclocking menu?


----------



## dr.Rafi

Jason_Cruze said:


> Personally I face USB issues not working at any given FCLK from 1900+. Don't know what is causing it in 1.2.0.0


Not working at all? or malfunctioning ?


----------



## dr.Rafi

No news for new Ageesa release?


----------



## Jason_Cruze

dr.Rafi said:


> Not working at all? or malfunctioning ?


Works in BIOS and does not work in Windows. If the USB device stay connected during startup it shows in Windows, then if you re-plug the device in windows it doesn't work. During stress test the entire system hangs, display, mouse and keyboard all will be non-usable.


dr.Rafi said:


> No news for new Ageesa release?


It's Chinese new year, need to wait at least for two weeks I guess.


dr.Rafi said:


> So you mean with new Agessa they sawped the control of vsoc to Tweaker menu?even if the Zen timing is reading it from Amd overclocking menu?


I always set the VSOC in the tweaker tab, never used the AMD Overclocking section except for PBO2.


----------



## ManniX-ITA

dr.Rafi said:


> So you mean with new Agessa they sawped the control of vsoc to Tweaker menu?even if the Zen timing is reading it from Amd overclocking menu?


No, it just doesn't work properly if you force a voltage in AMD Overclocking.
You have to set it in Tweakers Menu to get it to work reliably.
On MSI it's in the Overclocking Menu, you can choose Override or AMD OC.
On ASRock/ASUS is the VDDCR SOC voltage.

When you set it using AMD OC, you force what the CPU will request.
The other setting should force the supply voltage, what the MB will feed to the CPU.
Till 1.1.9.0 either method was working fine, in 1.2.0.0 something is broken.


----------



## Kha

99belle99 said:


> It's up to you really as it's your money. I have the X570 Ultra and I have had no problems with it.


Heard before they had some restart / reboot issues, like sudenly, out of the blue, cold reboot. Nothing like this ?


----------



## dr.Rafi

Jason_Cruze said:


> Works in BIOS and does not work in Windows. If the USB device stay connected during startup it shows in Windows, then if you re-plug the device in windows it doesn't work. During stress test the entire system hangs, display, mouse and keyboard all will be non-usable.
> 
> Did you try removing the battrey ? seams these Amd mainboards like to keep settings even if it showing to you new setting, and overclocking with multiple setting changes it screw up the whole system i have to reflash the same bios to get the 2.5 g to be visible in windows, was working ok but after multiple failed attempt to overclock, it disapear in windows no harware visible in device mangar I reset defult in bios ,removed the battrey even didnt solve the problem but after reflash the bios it shows in windows and work properly.


----------



## FMXP

Anyone know if current X570 Aorus Ultra BIOS (F33a) supports Resizable BAR for Nvidia yet?


----------



## ManniX-ITA

FMXP said:


> Anyone know if current X570 Aorus Ultra BIOS (F33a) supports Resizable BAR for Nvidia yet?


It's nVidia that doesn't support ReBAR yet.


----------



## bigblueshock

I posted on the AMD Memory OC thread, but figured I'd also post here considering I have a x570 Aorus Master.

Anyone using 4 DIMMS running a 5000 series at 3800 mhz/ 1900 FCLK? Right now I'm stable at 3733/1866 Cas14 just as I was with my old 3900x (upgraded to 5950x). I'm trying to get Cas 14 at 3800/1900.

I tried adjusting some timings but did not have luck booting 3800/1900 1.50V at Cas 14. I have a Memory Cooler and am using decent B-Die: F4-3600C15D-16GTZ

Is there a baseline somewhere of Important Timings? For instance: TCL, tRCDWR, tRCDRD, tRP, tRAS. ProcODT, RttNom, RttWr, RttPark, and all the DrvStr's. GDM Enabled considering I'm running 4 sticks. VSOC, VDDG/VDDP? I assume I will at least need 1.50V to run 3800 Cas 14.


----------



## LionAlonso

ManniX-ITA said:


> No, it just doesn't work properly if you force a voltage in AMD Overclocking.
> You have to set it in Tweakers Menu to get it to work reliably.
> On MSI it's in the Overclocking Menu, you can choose Override or AMD OC.
> On ASRock/ASUS is the VDDCR SOC voltage.
> 
> When you set it using AMD OC, you force what the CPU will request.
> The other setting should force the supply voltage, what the MB will feed to the CPU.
> Till 1.1.9.0 either method was working fine, in 1.2.0.0 something is broken.


Thats interesting.
For me seems to be working great same as before, i have selected normal in main menu with a little offset (+0.01250) and also in amd overclock the value i want (1.055) with uncore enabled.
LLC medium for VSOC.
The hwinfo lectures are 
Soc Voltage (Svi2tfn) : 1.056V 
CPU VCORE SOC : 1.056 - 1.068 
I havent had any problems with this.


----------



## ManniX-ITA

LionAlonso said:


> Thats interesting.
> For me seems to be working great same as before, i have selected normal in main menu with a little offset (+0.01250) and also in amd overclock the value i want (1.055) with uncore enabled.
> LLC medium for VSOC.
> The hwinfo lectures are
> Soc Voltage (Svi2tfn) : 1.056V
> CPU VCORE SOC : 1.056 - 1.068
> I havent had any problems with this.


Yes you have set an offset, so overriding the Auto.
Have the same behavior with both the Unify-X A10 BIOS with AGESA 1.2.0.0 and the Master BIOS F33a with AGESA 1.2.0.0.

Everything seems to work fine.
Then once CO per-core is enabled, after a few days, I started having sudden BSODs at first boot in the morning.
Or sudden reboots and BIOS profile resets on the Master.
With Unify-X while testing GPU driver crashes with 3DMark and random USB issues.

Setting the VSOC supply other than Auto seems to have it fixed.
So either a specific voltage or an offset will work.
Just don't set it only on AMD OC leaving the other Auto.


----------



## NoysX

bigblueshock said:


> I posted on the AMD Memory OC thread, but figured I'd also post here considering I have a x570 Aorus Master.
> 
> Anyone using 4 DIMMS running a 5000 series at 3800 mhz/ 1900 FCLK? Right now I'm stable at 3733/1866 Cas14 just as I was with my old 3900x (upgraded to 5950x). I'm trying to get Cas 14 at 3800/1900.
> 
> I tried adjusting some timings but did not have luck booting 3800/1900 1.50V at Cas 14. I have a Memory Cooler and am using decent B-Die: F4-3600C15D-16GTZ
> 
> Is there a baseline somewhere of Important Timings? For instance: TCL, tRCDWR, tRCDRD, tRP, tRAS. ProcODT, RttNom, RttWr, RttPark, and all the DrvStr's. GDM Enabled considering I'm running 4 sticks. VSOC, VDDG/VDDP? I assume I will at least need 1.50V to run 3800 Cas 14.


Have a look here maybe it helps you:



NoysX said:


> Did you import your ram profile from taiphoon to dram calculater? If you didn't maybe try that and try a 3800 MHz safe profile. There r many how to's in the www. And go up from that timing by timing. Or just leave it on the Safe preset untill aorus is providing a non beta F33. Maybe then it'll work better. Here's a very usefull reddit post if you plan to get into manual RAM Tweaking:
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: OC_guideline_DDR4
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> https://www.reddit.com/r/overclocking/comments/ahs5a2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good luck. ✌🏼


----------



## nievz

I went back to F31o after a week of instability and random issues on F33a. Waiting for the next version.


----------



## NoysX

bigblueshock said:


> I posted on the AMD Memory OC thread, but figured I'd also post here considering I have a x570 Aorus Master.
> 
> Anyone using 4 DIMMS running a 5000 series at 3800 mhz/ 1900 FCLK? Right now I'm stable at 3733/1866 Cas14 just as I was with my old 3900x (upgraded to 5950x). I'm trying to get Cas 14 at 3800/1900.
> 
> I tried adjusting some timings but did not have luck booting 3800/1900 1.50V at Cas 14. I have a Memory Cooler and am using decent B-Die: F4-3600C15D-16GTZ
> 
> Is there a baseline somewhere of Important Timings? For instance: TCL, tRCDWR, tRCDRD, tRP, tRAS. ProcODT, RttNom, RttWr, RttPark, and all the DrvStr's. GDM Enabled considering I'm running 4 sticks. VSOC, VDDG/VDDP? I assume I will at least need 1.50V to run 3800 Cas 14.


Else you could check out this and start from the settings maybe. It's a dr set, but maybe a good point to start with.



Spoiler: Gskill 3800 cl14 by igorslab












Does the new high-end RAM for Ryzen 5000 live up to its promise? - G.SKILL DDR4-3800 CL14 2x 16GB kit put through its paces | Page 3 | igor'sLAB


The Trident Z RGB and Neo series from G.SKILL have been around almost as long as DDR4. However, for the new Ryzen 5000 CPUs, G.SKILL has refreshed their SKUs and added new XMP variants specifically…




www.igorslab.de


----------



## overpower

FMXP said:


> Anyone know if current X570 Aorus Ultra BIOS (F33a) supports Resizable BAR for Nvidia yet?





ManniX-ITA said:


> It's nVidia that doesn't support ReBAR yet.


Do you know if I will be able to use rebar with 3700x and rtx 3070? I know that i need to update vbios, but what about my cpu (when the bios for the ultra will come out)


----------



## bsmith27

bigblueshock said:


> I posted on the AMD Memory OC thread, but figured I'd also post here considering I have a x570 Aorus Master.
> 
> Anyone using 4 DIMMS running a 5000 series at 3800 mhz/ 1900 FCLK? Right now I'm stable at 3733/1866 Cas14 just as I was with my old 3900x (upgraded to 5950x). I'm trying to get Cas 14 at 3800/1900.
> 
> I tried adjusting some timings but did not have luck booting 3800/1900 1.50V at Cas 14. I have a Memory Cooler and am using decent B-Die: F4-3600C15D-16GTZ
> 
> Is there a baseline somewhere of Important Timings? For instance: TCL, tRCDWR, tRCDRD, tRP, tRAS. ProcODT, RttNom, RttWr, RttPark, and all the DrvStr's. GDM Enabled considering I'm running 4 sticks. VSOC, VDDG/VDDP? I assume I will at least need 1.50V to run 3800 Cas 14.


Wow - 3733/1866 is the sweet spot. Anything under that or over that will degrade. And you could drop your Dram voltage to 1.48V


----------



## bsmith27

bsmith27 said:


> Wow - 3733/1866 is the sweet spot. Anything under that or over that will degrade. And you could drop your Dram voltage to 1.48V
> 
> View attachment 2478420


----------



## dr.Rafi

bigblueshock said:


> I posted on the AMD Memory OC thread, but figured I'd also post here considering I have a x570 Aorus Master.
> 
> Anyone using 4 DIMMS running a 5000 series at 3800 mhz/ 1900 FCLK? Right now I'm stable at 3733/1866 Cas14 just as I was with my old 3900x (upgraded to 5950x). I'm trying to get Cas 14 at 3800/1900.
> 
> I tried adjusting some timings but did not have luck booting 3800/1900 1.50V at Cas 14. I have a Memory Cooler and am using decent B-Die: F4-3600C15D-16GTZ
> 
> Is there a baseline somewhere of Important Timings? For instance: TCL, tRCDWR, tRCDRD, tRP, tRAS. ProcODT, RttNom, RttWr, RttPark, and all the DrvStr's. GDM Enabled considering I'm running 4 sticks. VSOC, VDDG/VDDP? I assume I will at least need 1.50V to run 3800 Cas 14.


This a profile iam using on mine might be helpfull though is on unify not master but used to work on master fine too


----------



## ManniX-ITA

overpower said:


> Do you know if I will be able to use rebar with 3700x and rtx 3070? I know that i need to update vbios, but what about my cpu (when the bios for the ultra will come out)


Seems so, the latest Gigabyte betas they support ReBAR already.
About the GPU I only know they are planning a release in March.



bsmith27 said:


> Wow - 3733/1866 is the sweet spot. Anything under that or over that will degrade. And you could drop your Dram voltage to 1.48V


Anything over in de-sync will degrade, yes.
But anything in-sync will be better and yes it'll need more VDIMM.


----------



## Frietkot Louis

ManniX-ITA said:


> bsmith27 said:
> Wow - 3733/1866 is the sweet spot. Anything under that or over that will degrade. And you could drop your Dram voltage to 1.48V
> 
> Anything over in de-sync will degrade, yes.
> But anything in-sync will be better and yes it'll need more VDIMM.


Yes and No I guess. in-sync is of course always the way to go, but for me also (RAM) performance seems to level off at 3733/1866 for both my 3900X and 5950X machines (more so on the 3900X), and CPU performance starts falling off a cliff around 3800/1900 and worse as it goes higher (5950X).


----------



## Kha

ManniX-ITA said:


> But anything in-sync will be better and yes it'll need more VDIMM.


If you happen to be WHEA free. Which, sadly, 99 from 100 people will get over 1866


----------



## Frietkot Louis

Kha said:


> If you happen to be WHEA free. Which, sadly, 99 from 100 people will get over 1866


Well then I'm lucky I guess, 1900 is WHEA free but 1933 gives tonnes of them on the 5950x
That's with VSoc 1.125, VDDP 0.960, VDDG 1.050


----------



## ManniX-ITA

Kha said:


> If you happen to be WHEA free. Which, sadly, 99 from 100 people will get over 1866


You are being too pessimistic 
Not sure about the share but I'm guessing it's more a 1/3rd which can't get FCLK 1900 stable.
It's more likely it works that it doesn't.


----------



## ManniX-ITA

Frietkot Louis said:


> Yes and No I guess. in-sync is of course always the way to go, but for me also (RAM) performance seems to level off at 3733/1866 for both my 3900X and 5950X machines (more so on the 3900X), and CPU performance starts falling off a cliff around 3800/1900 and worse as it goes higher (5950X).


Must be something else, I don't have this issue at all and it's quite uncommon.
Even with massive WHEA my memory performances are skyrocketing up to 2067/4133.
CPU takes a hit at 2033/2067 but scales up a bit till 2000.


----------



## Frietkot Louis

ManniX-ITA said:


> Must be something else, I don't have this issue at all and it's quite uncommon.
> Even with massive WHEA my memory performances are skyrocketing up to 2067/4133.
> CPU takes a hit at 2033/2067 but scales up a bit till 2000.


Good for you old guy ;-)

For me it's first stability and reasonable voltages and I'll take the above average performance that comes with it.


----------



## ManniX-ITA

Frietkot Louis said:


> Good for you old guy ;-)
> 
> For me it's first stability and reasonable voltages and I'll take the above average performance that comes with it.


If the aim is stability and reasonable voltages then yes, FCLK 1900 is more borderline and requires more pumping up on voltages.
There's not such a big difference between 1800 and 1900 for the CPU, quite some on the memory.
But still, nothing that will make you scream miracle.
The only big jump in speed that I could really notice was at FCLK 2067.

But if you see lower performances, there's something wrong with the settings.
Maybe you are trying to achieve it with the same voltages, than it makes sense.


----------



## panni

Hmm. I've just switched to F33a and I have to say, I'm a little impressed. No new instabilities, CTR works fine, CSM disabled doesn't lag anymore.

The only thing I've observed is that input gets a little choppy under a 100% load on the CPU.


----------



## panni

BTW, have you guys seen this article?

They've used a DDR4000 stick and scaled it down for several memory/fabric clocks. Seems like 3600 is an even harder sweet spot for Zen3 than it was for Zen2, and 3800 is not as beneficial.
Pay attention that the first part of the article shows the scaling for _zen2_!


----------



## dr.Rafi

ManniX-ITA said:


> If the aim is stability and reasonable voltages then yes, FCLK 1900 is more borderline and requires more pumping up on voltages.
> There's not such a big difference between 1800 and 1900 for the CPU, quite some on the memory.
> But still, nothing that will make you scream miracle.
> The only big jump in speed that I could really notice was at FCLK 2067.
> 
> But if you see lower performances, there's something wrong with the settings.
> Maybe you are trying to achieve it with the same voltages, than it makes sense.


I think ManniX your cpu is one of very rare 5950x that dont slow down as memory and cpu performance over 1966 or 1900 even I tested 3 so far 2 of them scale to 1966 then start the hit over that the third sweet spot was 1900, all of them can do 2033 but with massive vsoc and iod, and also I follow most amd motherboards section and memory tweaking never seen something better, refer me please if i missed any, disabling one ccd then yes they can scale more and get btter memory performance with higher fclk.


----------



## ManniX-ITA

dr.Rafi said:


> I think ManniX your cpu is one of very rare 5950x that dont slow down as memory and cpu performance over 1966 or 1900 even I tested 3 so far 2 of them scale to 1966 then start the hit over that the third sweet spot was 1900, all of them can do 2033 but with massive vsoc and iod, and also I fellow most amd motherboards section and memory tweaking never seen something better, refer me please if i missed any, disabling one ccd then yes they can scale more and get btter memory performance with higher fclk.


Usually there's no problem till FCLK 1900, above yes depends on the sample.
The IF gets unstable and you loose performances; mine is lucky, lesser loss than others.
But still there's a loss and it's unstable.
Some samples can't POST only at 1900 but higher, that's another issue.

But this is an instability issue; CPU and memory they, should, scale up proportionally with FCLK.



panni said:


> BTW, have you guys seen this article?
> 
> They've used a DDR4000 stick and scaled it down for several memory/fabric clocks. Seems like 3600 is an even harder sweet spot for Zen3 than it was for Zen2, and 3800 is not as beneficial.
> Pay attention that the first part of the article shows the scaling for _zen2_!


LoL, this article is completely wrong 
It's amateurish at best; this guy thought his 3600 was stable above 3733 and his 5800x above 3800.
But clearly he was wrong in both cases.
He got bad samples and/or used wrong settings for high FCLK.

Never had such scores falling down with the 3800x at 3866 MHz.
And of course I don't have scores falling down at 4000 MHz.
And neither at 4066MHz which is hardly stable:













Spoiler: 4000 MHz:













4000 vs 3800













Spoiler: 4066 MHz:



































Spoiler: 3800 MHz:

































At best there's a small difference within the margin of error, certainly not a massive drop due to whatever intrinsic issue they are speculating going higher with IF.
Actually Timespy is increasing a lot with higher IF, despite it's unstable, they should have done better these tests.
If and when AMD will fix this mess the gap will higher, much higher, going up with FCLK.

There are a lot of better articles around, maybe not the best or very complete, but more reliable:









Ryzen 3000 Memory Benchmark & Best RAM for Ryzen (fClock, uClock, & mClock)


Memory speed on Ryzen has always been a hot subject, with AMD’s 1000 and 2000 series CPUs responding favorably to fast memory while at the same time having difficulty getting past 3200MHz in Gen1. The new Ryzen 3000 chips officially support memory speeds up to 3200MHz and can reliably run kits...




www.gamersnexus.net





At least here you can see that 3800 MHz 1:1 is always better even if by a small margin.

3DMark should be free so I suggest you download it and check for yourself!


----------



## panni

ManniX-ITA said:


> LoL, this article is completely wrong


OK, it seemed a little shady as no one else reported anything similar, that's true.

Care to post your 3600 results as well for 3DM? Would be interesting how much the hassle is worth for 3800 vs. 3600 on Zen3.

Edit: His 3800+ results probably spewed WHEAs left and right 
Edit 2: Hmm, he claims this, though: "4000MHz helps a little. Despite maintaining a 1:1 infinity fabric ratio throughout"


----------



## ManniX-ITA

panni said:


> OK, it seemed a little shady as no one else reported anything similar, that's true.
> 
> Care to post your 3600 results as well for 3DM? Would be interesting how much the hassle is worth for 3800 vs. 3600 on Zen3.
> 
> Edit: His 3800+ results probably spewed WHEAs left and right
> Edit 2: Hmm, he claims this, though: "4000MHz helps a little. Despite maintaining a 1:1 infinity fabric ratio throughout"


Damn you know I love benchmarking 

As expected, as FCLK is going lower same does the scores.

Let me again be clear about this point, if I wasn't already.

Is it worth to go above FCLK 1800? *NO, NO, NO. Again: NO.*

There are few exceptions:

you run frequently very specific workloads that can gain a lot with high FCLK/memory speed (mostly scientific stuff)
you are a high FCLK freak, more is better (like me)
you are a benchmarking guy (again, that's me too!)
Otherwise, especially if your main use case is gaming, stay off it and save yourself from all the troubles.

Unless going FCLK 1900 is easy peasy and zero struggle, don't waste your time.
You'll probably need more voltage to get higher performances and you'll definitely risk it becomes unstable, maybe after weeks or months with seasonal change of temperatures.

We are talking about an average of 1-1.5% improvement in CPU score every 66 MHz.
That's gold for benchmarks, scrap metal for everything else.

Improvements in SOTR benchmark at 1024x768 with CPU bound settings (80-84%) is at GPU render 1 fps form FCLK 1800 to 1900.
CPU Render 95% is just 8 fps... 
Not worth, unless for the sake of benchmarking.



Spoiler: 3600 MHz:


























Spoiler: 3733 MHz:


----------



## panni

ManniX-ITA said:


> Not worth, unless for the sake of benchmarking.


Haha, thanks for doing the extra work. Yeah I wonder what's more worthwhile for me who regularly games on a 5900X but also uses Handbrake quite a lot. I've just enabled Hybrid OC in CTR - that probably did more for my Handbrake workloads (and temperatures for that matter, they've dropped by nearly 10°C) than going from 3600 to 3800 ever will.


----------



## ManniX-ITA

panni said:


> Haha, thanks for doing the extra work. Yeah I wonder what's more worthwhile for me who regularly games on a 5900X but also uses Handbrake quite a lot. I've just enabled Hybrid OC in CTR - that probably did more for my Handbrake workloads (and temperatures for that matter, they've dropped by nearly 10°C) than going from 3600 to 3800 ever will.


And a strong static OC will also give you better gaming performances than PBO in most cases.
It's pretty hard to use in real world the Zen3 5 GHz+ boost, unless you run a very good custom loop.
Mostly limited to a notepad Find in a big file


----------



## panni

ManniX-ITA said:


> And a strong static OC will also give you better gaming performances than PBO in most cases.
> It's pretty hard to use in real world the Zen3 5 GHz+ boost, unless you run a very good custom loop.
> Mostly limited to a notepad Find in a big file


Well, for something like maximizing FPS in CS:GO the two-core boost is actually quite great. But looking at the more complex/less optimized candidates such as Cyberpunk, the all-core OC with higher clocks and less power that CTR produces by default, that's certainly true. 

Although I'm looking forward to CTR getting a more heavy AVX workload for testing, as the light workload doesn't work for verifying clocks/VIDs for heavy load tasks. I had to up the VID by about 0.07 to achieve stability in my P1 profile. Still great power and temp savings, though.


----------



## jvidia

Some chipset fan questions for the X570 AORUS MASTER owners:

1) is it always on? if not when does it turns on? 

2) in bios, the chipset fan is controllable? if so how? curve as a normal fan or by "steps" ?

3) at last ... is it a deal breaker for a silent lover?

Thanks


----------



## KedarWolf

Get an MSI MEG B550 Unify-X, passive chipset cooling, can still do 2x M.2 PCI-e 4.0, two DIMM board, so really great memory overclocking, and the best VRM setup of any board you can buy.

Just sacrifice a goat or something that you don't get one with coil whine, the only problem with some of them. :/


----------



## 99belle99

jvidia said:


> Some chipset fan questions for the X570 AORUS MASTER owners:
> 
> 1) is it always on? if not when does it turns on?
> 
> 2) in bios, the chipset fan is controllable? if so how? curve as a normal fan or by "steps" ?
> 
> 3) at last ... is it a deal breaker for a silent lover?
> 
> Thanks


You cannot set a custom fan curve for chipset fan but you can set it to silent and will not turn on until 60 degrees Celsius.


----------



## Ironcobra

jvidia said:


> Some chipset fan questions for the X570 AORUS MASTER owners:
> 
> 1) is it always on? if not when does it turns on?
> 
> 2) in bios, the chipset fan is controllable? if so how? curve as a normal fan or by "steps" ?
> 
> 3) at last ... is it a deal breaker for a silent lover?
> 
> Thanks


I have mine on performance and have never ever heard a peep from it.


----------



## Rapidian

Hi, I've upgraded the 3900x in my X570 master to a 5900x (yay!). Both stock and XMP work for my 32Gb of G.Skill Flare-X 3200C14 (b-dies). I had been running my 3900x at 3800 MT/s nicely. Now when I try to overclock my memory at 3800 or 3600, I've been met with a boot loop where the LED code get stuck at 07 and loops over and over. I've tried to increase the SoC voltage to 1.1. My Master mobo is Rev 1.0 of the board. And honestly, it's really been great. But now, I'm looking for any insights to get beyond this current problem and allow me to push my memory further once again. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Rapidian

Rapidian said:


> Hi, I've upgraded the 3900x in my X570 master to a 5900x (yay!). Both stock and XMP work for my 32Gb of G.Skill Flare-X 3200C14 (b-dies). I had been running my 3900x at 3800 MT/s nicely. Now when I try to overclock my memory at 3800 or 3600, I've been met with a boot loop where the LED code get stuck at 07 and loops over and over. I've tried to increase the SoC voltage to 1.1. My Master mobo is Rev 1.0 of the board. And honestly, it's really been great. But now, I'm looking for any insights to get beyond this current problem and allow me to push my memory further once again. Thanks in advance.


Went back to first principles. I cannot apply the same memory config. I started to use the primary timings from my former 3800 setup (16-16-16-32-48 at 3600MCLK/FCLK/UCLK) and rest on auto. That boots. I'll go from here. Neglected to consider that the IOD is a new memory controller and can be different that my old chip.


----------



## Frietkot Louis

Rapidian said:


> Hi, I've upgraded the 3900x in my X570 master to a 5900x (yay!). Both stock and XMP work for my 32Gb of G.Skill Flare-X 3200C14 (b-dies). I had been running my 3900x at 3800 MT/s nicely. Now when I try to overclock my memory at 3800 or 3600, I've been met with a boot loop where the LED code get stuck at 07 and loops over and over. I've tried to increase the SoC voltage to 1.1. My Master mobo is Rev 1.0 of the board. And honestly, it's really been great. But now, I'm looking for any insights to get beyond this current problem and allow me to push my memory further once again. Thanks in advance.


Hey congrats on the upgrade.
My standard settings which just seem to work all the time : VSOC 1.125 , VDDP 0.960 , VDDG 1.050. (VSOC LLC to Medium instead of auto for corner cases).
Of course this may not work for you, but it works on my 3900X and 5950x every time for me.
I have the same memory 4x8. DRAM voltage @ 1.38 even for 3800/1900.


----------



## KedarWolf

Rapidian said:


> Went back to first principles. I cannot apply the same memory config. I started to use the primary timings from my former 3800 setup (16-16-16-32-48 at 3600MCLK/FCLK/UCLK) and rest on auto. That boots. I'll go from here. Neglected to consider that the IOD is a new memory controller and can be different that my old chip.


----------



## bsmith27

ManniX-ITA said:


> And a strong static OC will also give you better gaming performances than PBO in most cases.
> It's pretty hard to use in real world the Zen3 5 GHz+ boost, unless you run a very good custom loop.
> Mostly limited to a notepad Find in a big file
> 
> Hey ManniX - Love all of your tech advise  Can you share your main rig specs starting from your case to your mouse and all in between..


----------



## ManniX-ITA

jvidia said:


> Some chipset fan questions for the X570 AORUS MASTER owners:
> 
> 1) is it always on? if not when does it turns on?
> 
> 2) in bios, the chipset fan is controllable? if so how? curve as a normal fan or by "steps" ?
> 
> 3) at last ... is it a deal breaker for a silent lover?
> 
> Thanks


Can be configured in BIOS, you have 3 pre-defined settings:

Performance; full on at 2500rpm. Terrible if you are sensible and it doesn't bring that much over Balanced
Balanced and starts I think at 59c at 1800rpm; quite nice, if you replace the thermal pad and you are lucky the fan doesn't start at all in idle (that's what I used regularly)
Silent, it starts I think at 69c; currently broken in the latest beta, not recommended if you have M.2 drives, my 970 Pro would overheat during gaming
Guess you can download the BIOS manual, should be there

For a silent lover is not bad but also not the best.
The small fan has a distinct signature.
If you are a silent lover go for a B550 if that's possible.
Much less heat from the chipset, passive cooled.
I can hear the difference now without the chipset fan and I appreciate it.

Also what I love about the Unify-X is that it's not spinning at 100% the fans at boot like the Master.



bsmith27 said:


> Hey ManniX - Love all of your tech advise  Can you share your main rig specs starting from your case to your mouse and all in between..


Glad 🤟
The rig I'm currently using it's in my signature.
I'm working on a more eclectic build.



Rapidian said:


> Hi, I've upgraded the 3900x in my X570 master to a 5900x (yay!). Both stock and XMP work for my 32Gb of G.Skill Flare-X 3200C14 (b-dies). I had been running my 3900x at 3800 MT/s nicely. Now when I try to overclock my memory at 3800 or 3600, I've been met with a boot loop where the LED code get stuck at 07 and loops over and over. I've tried to increase the SoC voltage to 1.1. My Master mobo is Rev 1.0 of the board. And honestly, it's really been great. But now, I'm looking for any insights to get beyond this current problem and allow me to push my memory further once again. Thanks in advance.


That's the IF that can't boot. And the Master 1.0 can boot up to 2067 for sure, it's the CPU.
Set a high VSOC in Tweaker Menu at 1.2V, in AMD OC set VDDG CCD/IOD 1150 and VDDP 900.
If you still get 07 then you have a terrible sample. Better to RMA it.

If it boots then lower the voltages.
Ideally you should be able to go down to VSOC 1.15V, IOD 1060 and CCD 1000.
I have an SSD USB 10GBps so I need IOD 1080 and my 5950x likes voltages so I use CCD 1020.


----------



## KedarWolf

ManniX-ITA said:


> And a strong static OC will also give you better gaming performances than PBO in most cases.
> It's pretty hard to use in real world the Zen3 5 GHz+ boost, unless you run a very good custom loop.
> Mostly limited to a notepad Find in a big file


Here is Curve Optimize vs Static CCX OC at 4.725/4.675 Ghz.

Judge by graphics scores, not CPU scores or overall scores.

Edit: The Catzilla was a custom 4K run with multi-threading enabled.

*The scores are almost identical, within the margin of error.

I'll stick to running Curve Optimiser as I get single core of 5175MHz.

Curve Optimizer*




























*Static CCX Overclock*


----------



## jvidia

ManniX-ITA said:


> Can be configured in BIOS, you have 3 pre-defined settings:
> 
> Performance; full on at 2500rpm. Terrible if you are sensible and it doesn't bring that much over Balanced
> Balanced and starts I think at 59c at 1800rpm; quite nice, if you replace the thermal pad and you are lucky the fan doesn't start at all in idle (that's what I used regularly)
> Silent, it starts I think at 69c; currently broken in the latest beta, not recommended if you have M.2 drives, my 970 Pro would overheat during gaming
> Guess you can download the BIOS manual, should be there
> 
> For a silent lover is not bad but also not the best.
> The small fan has a distinct signature.
> If you are a silent lover go for a B550 if that's possible.
> Much less heat from the chipset, passive cooled.
> I can hear the difference now without the chipset fan and I appreciate it.
> 
> Also what I love about the Unify-X is that it's not spinning at 100% the fans at boot like the Master.
> 
> 
> 
> Glad 🤟
> The rig I'm currently using it's in my signature.
> I'm working on a more eclectic build.
> 
> 
> 
> That's the IF that can't boot. And the Master 1.0 can boot up to 2067 for sure, it's the CPU.
> Set a high VSOC in Tweaker Menu at 1.2V, in AMD OC set VDDG CCD/IOD 1150 and VDDP 900.
> If you still get 07 then you have a terrible sample. Better to RMA it.
> 
> If it boots then lower the voltages.
> Ideally you should be able to go down to VSOC 1.15V, IOD 1060 and CCD 1000.
> I have an SSD USB 10GBps so I need IOD 1080 and my 5950x likes voltages so I use CCD 1020.


Thank you for the detailed explanation ManniX-ITA !

I see you have the B550 Unify-X.
How is the coil whining problem in your unit? Is it really a wide spread problem?
I have the X570 Unify and I don't have any.

Do you have any static noise or crackling noises when sliding the windows volume left and right quickly?
This is my main gripe with my X570 Unify !
I have static noise over headphones (constant static with and without the Realtek drivers) and a lot of crackling when sliding the windows volume. Don't know if it is a windows problem or a bad shielding in my board audio circuit, but I'm willing to try another board because I tried everything from windows reinstall to vga replacement.

Do you recommend the B550 Unify-X ?

Thanks.


----------



## ManniX-ITA

jvidia said:


> Thank you for the detailed explanation ManniX-ITA !
> 
> I see you have the B550 Unify-X.
> How is the coil whining problem in your unit? Is it really a wide spread problem?
> I have the X570 Unify and I don't have any.
> 
> Do you have any static noise or crackling noises when sliding the windows volume left and right quickly?
> This is my main gripe with my X570 Unify !
> I have static noise over headphones (constant static with and without the Realtek drivers) and a lot of crackling when sliding the windows volume. Don't know if it is a windows problem or a bad shielding in my board audio circuit, but I'm willing to try another board because I tried everything from windows reinstall to vga replacement.
> 
> Do you recommend the B550 Unify-X ?
> 
> Thanks.


I like the board, the memory OC is wonderful.
The BIOS development is a bit a downer; still many bugs and a lots of options missing like full CBS menu, CPU_VDDP, etc

But the coil whine is quite heavy, much higher than the usual and higher than the Master.
It can be more or less mitigated tightening the VRM heatsink screws; maybe with some hot glue between the caps, have to try.
One user tightened them and one broke the seating, it's a risk. But MSI support claims you can send them back the board in RMA and they'll fix it. 
I can live with it but it's pretty loud when you run a benchmark.
Sometimes is a buzzing while loading something or a squeaking but in general use I don't notice it; it's not a constant whine.

Some boards had much worse than mine.
Coil whine even moving the mouse on the desktop.

No static on the audio output, it's top notch.
Never heard also anyone else complaining about it.


----------



## ManniX-ITA

KedarWolf said:


> The scores are almost identical, within the margin of error.
> 
> I'll stick to running Curve Optimiser as I get single core of 5175MHz.


Not something you can catch with benchmarks.
With many games, when under heavy load and heavy threaded, the average clocks falls below that of a static OC.
You get a better average frame rate with a lower max fps, obviously only when you are CPU bound.
Dynamic clocks always add a slight delay and on a few ms frametime the hit can be noticeable.
I stick with PBO as well since it's highly unlikely I get CPU bound with my old 1070


----------



## TheBrandon

KedarWolf said:


> Here is Curve Optimize vs Static CCX OC at 4.725/4.675 Ghz.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: For scrolling
> 
> 
> 
> Judge by graphics scores, not CPU scores or overall scores.
> 
> Edit: The Catzilla was a custom 4K run with multi-threading enabled.
> 
> *The scores are almost identical, within the margin of error.
> 
> I'll stick to running Curve Optimiser as I get single core of 5175MHz.
> 
> Curve Optimizer*
> 
> View attachment 2478574
> 
> 
> View attachment 2478575
> 
> 
> View attachment 2478576
> 
> 
> *Static CCX Overclock*
> 
> View attachment 2478577
> 
> 
> View attachment 2478578
> 
> 
> View attachment 2478579


Would you mind sharing your settings? I’m curious at the variety of additional performance people are getting with 5950X. I “feel” static is the best for some of the games I play which should make sense be others but I have 0 to back it up and and I don’t have everything dialed in or have tested fully in any capacity. I realize offsets vary based on individual CPU.

What was your workflow for dialing this in? Default settings and lower voltage until crash and start there? Thank you!


----------



## DaftTitan

I was finaly able to overclock Gskill neo 3600 cl16 b-die at 4000/FCLK 2000, no errors so far.
Pretty happy as it is my first build and I am newbie so I am don't always understand what I am doing..
Now I guess I still need to optimise timings and somehow adjust PBO settings.


----------



## Jason_Cruze

DaftTitan said:


> I was finaly able to overclock Gskill neo 3600 cl16 b-die at 4000/FCLK 2000, no errors so far.
> Pretty happy as it is my first build and I am newbie so I am don't always understand what I am doing..
> Now I guess I still need to optimise timings and somehow adjust PBO settings.
> 
> View attachment 2478648


Your USB devices working fine?
RAM stress tests will be fine, use CPU stress test to be sure.


----------



## DaftTitan

Jason_Cruze said:


> Your USB devices working fine?
> RAM stress tests will be fine, use CPU stress test to be sure.


No problem with USB.
I had errors with memory test and needed to increase ram voltage.
What can I use for CPU stress?


----------



## Jason_Cruze

DaftTitan said:


> No problem with USB.
> I had errors with memory test and needed to increase ram voltage.
> What can I use for CPU stress?


y-cruncher


----------



## Rapidian

ManniX-ITA said:


> That's the IF that can't boot. And the Master 1.0 can boot up to 2067 for sure, it's the CPU.
> Set a high VSOC in Tweaker Menu at 1.2V, in AMD OC set VDDG CCD/IOD 1150 and VDDP 900.
> If you still get 07 then you have a terrible sample. Better to RMA it.
> 
> If it boots then lower the voltages.
> Ideally you should be able to go down to VSOC 1.15V, IOD 1060 and CCD 1000.
> I have an SSD USB 10GBps so I need IOD 1080 and my 5950x likes voltages so I use CCD 1020.


Thanks for the advice. I tried IF 1900 using VSOC 1.2v, VDDG CCD/IOD 1150 and VDDP 900, but that is not able to POST (07 looping). However, if I increase IF to 1933, it will POST. Running a quick test on that resulted in WHEA errors. 








But I am able to get to IF 1867 without memory errors and free from WHEA. I've lowered the voltages down.


----------



## dr.Rafi

Rapidian said:


> Thanks for the advice. I tried IF 1900 using VSOC 1.2v, VDDG CCD/IOD 1150 and VDDP 900, but that is not able to POST (07 looping). However, if I increase IF to 1933, it will POST. Running a quick test on that resulted in WHEA errors.
> View attachment 2478673
> 
> But I am able to get to IF 1867 without memory errors and free from WHEA. I've lowered the voltages down.
> 
> View attachment 2478672


It is bug the 1900 you can still lower the voltages on 1933 ? I assume you can.
and Whea over 1900 is normal, all 2 ccd cpus is doing that so far.


----------



## Rapidian

dr.Rafi said:


> It is bug the 1900 you can still lower the voltages on 1933 ? I assume you can.
> and Whea over 1900 is normal, all 2 ccd cpus is doing that so far.


The bug is that I cannot post at 1900 right now. I can POST above and below 1900.


----------



## dr.Rafi

Rapidian said:


> The bug is that I cannot post at 1900 right now. I can POST above and below 1900.


Yes that what i meant posting 1900 is a bug.
but for 1933 if you can run it on similar or bit higher voltages than 1866, mean your cpu is ok, not like the voltages you post. with 1933.


----------



## Schmuckley

dr.Rafi said:


> Not working at all? or malfunctioning ?


I caved and just run everything @ 3600/1800Mhz.
Simple!


----------



## jvidia

Schmuckley said:


> I caved and just run everything @ 3600/1800Mhz.
> Simple!


The same here.
Not worth the trouble chasing for more.


----------



## obogobo

Rapidian said:


> The bug is that I cannot post at 1900 right now. I can POST above and below 1900.


This unfortunately seems to be a common issue. No amount of VSOC tuning gets my 5900X POST-ing at 1900 FCLK either (yet).


----------



## NoysX

Did anyone of you ever measured the vDIMM on the measurepoints on the Mainboard? I'm actually kind of confused being able to hit stable until now 3800 14-16-16-30 unoptimized. The thing I'm curious about is the voltage. I did set 1.5v which should b safe depending on the temperatures but the readouts in Aida and hwinfo tell me I'm sitting on around 1.54v. That's something I don't want to use as 24/7 OC. Any clues?


----------



## PatrickE

My daughter built a new system with my help at the end of January. Motherboard is B550M AORUS PRO-P (BIOS is F13a), R5 3600 and 16GB Crucial Ballistix 3200, XMP enabled. After the latest windows update a couple of days ago she gets 3 beeps on cold boots. No BIOS reset and PC starts up just fine and runs perfectly stable. Did not happen before the windows update. Anyone else experienced anything like this?


----------



## ManniX-ITA

PatrickE said:


> My daughter built a new system with my help at the end of January. Motherboard is B550M AORUS PRO-P (BIOS is F13a), R5 3600 and 16GB Crucial Ballistix 3200, XMP enabled. After the latest windows update a couple of days ago she gets 3 beeps on cold boots. No BIOS reset and PC starts up just fine and runs perfectly stable. Did not happen before the windows update. Anyone else experienced anything like this?


3 beeps it's a failed memory training.
Probably the Windows Update is coincidental.
She may need a slight fix of ProcODT/VDIMM.


----------



## zware

PatrickE said:


> My daughter built a new system with my help at the end of January. Motherboard is B550M AORUS PRO-P (BIOS is F13a), R5 3600 and 16GB Crucial Ballistix 3200, XMP enabled. After the latest windows update a couple of days ago she gets 3 beeps on cold boots. No BIOS reset and PC starts up just fine and runs perfectly stable. Did not happen before the windows update. Anyone else experienced anything like this?


for me this issue is not windows related and persisting on bios f32 and f33a on (X570 aorus master). on f31 and older it is was not happening. Additionally it happed 2 times that i got constant sound from beeper indefinitely long until i do sleep/wakeup or reboot of win10. My computer is working 24/7! To my understanding its some kind of bug in bios, just many that do not have beeper attached dont hear it!


----------



## Lepala

What kind of psus are you guys running with 5900X? Iam using Corsair RM750x. I have ordered RM850x, because iam getting kernel power 41 errors only when using stock vcore settings on this cpu. Seems that this psu cant handle power spikes and shuts down. Works fine with vcore offset 0.08v.


----------



## MyJules

Lepala said:


> What kind of psus are you guys running with 5900X? Iam using Corsair RM750x. I have ordered RM850x, because iam getting kernel power 41 errors only when using stock vcore settings on this cpu. Seems that this psu cant handle power spikes and shuts down. Works fine with vcore offset 0.08v.


I have 5950x with 3060ti. I am running it with Corsair AX750 no problems.


----------



## NoysX

Lepala said:


> What kind of psus are you guys running with 5900X? Iam using Corsair RM750x. I have ordered RM850x, because iam getting kernel power 41 errors only when using stock vcore settings on this cpu. Seems that this psu cant handle power spikes and shuts down. Works fine with vcore offset 0.08v.


This issue won't be caused by the the psu but eather by the Mainboard, a wrong CO or a bad sample of the processor. I'm getting the same code when running to low CO on some cores.


----------



## jvidia

Lepala said:


> What kind of psus are you guys running with 5900X? Iam using Corsair RM750x. I have ordered RM850x, because iam getting kernel power 41 errors only when using stock vcore settings on this cpu. Seems that this psu cant handle power spikes and shuts down. Works fine with vcore offset 0.08v.


RM850x here.


----------



## Lepala

NoysX said:


> This issue won't be caused by the the psu but eather by the Mainboard, a wrong CO or a bad sample of the processor. I'm getting the same code when running to low CO on some cores.


Yep iam thinking about that too max CO negative i can run on all cores is just -5 when using negative vcore offset too. Maybe bad cpu sample, but not going to rma this until we get better availability on these cpus.


----------



## DaftTitan

Jason_Cruze said:


> y-cruncher


Thanks, indeed got an error.
While it is stable in windows/games/benchmarks.
Is there something I can do about it? Temperatures are fine.

EDIT: Increased RAM voltage from 1.43 to 1.5 and no more errors.


----------



## Lepala

Update seems to be bios issue i just tweaked this cpu with co to run 5ghz+ boosts and its complete stable +200mhz with x5 scalar.


----------



## MikeS3000

Lepala said:


> Yep iam thinking about that too max CO negative i can run on all cores is just -5 when using negative vcore offset too. Maybe bad cpu sample, but not going to rma this until we get better availability on these cpus.


Looks like you're in Finland, correct? Not sure about the RMA turnaround there but I am just about to receive my replacement 5900x on Tuesday and the whole process in the U.S.A. will end up taking a total of 8 days from when I shipped out my defective CPU to when I receive the replacement. Once AMD received my CPU, it took 1 business day to approve the warranty and 1 addl. business day to actually ship out.


----------



## Marius A

Lepala said:


> Update seems to be bios issue i just tweaked this cpu with co to run 5ghz+ boosts and its complete stable +200mhz with x5 scalar.


hi can you share youre bios setting and what motherboard are you using , what rev.


----------



## NoysX

DaftTitan said:


> Thanks, indeed got an error.
> While it is stable in windows/games/benchmarks.
> Is there something I can do about it? Temperatures are fine.
> 
> EDIT: Increased RAM voltage from 1.43 to 1.5 and no more errors.
> 
> View attachment 2478781


Could you tell me the vDIMM your hwinfo is showing you when 1.5v setted in the bios?


----------



## Lepala

Marius A said:


> hi can you share youre bios setting and what motherboard are you using , what rev.


F33A on X570 Aorus Ultra Rev 1.0. Vcore Offset(Dynamic Vcore) -0.075V, CPU VDDP -0,040V, VCORE SOC 1,1V, VCORE SOC LLC Turbo, CPU Vcore Protection 400mv, CPU Vcore Current Protection Medium, PBO Advanced, PBO Limits Disable, PBO Overdrive Scalar Manual X5, Curve Optimizer All core -5 and Max Cpu Boost Clock Override 200mhz.


----------



## Lepala

MikeS3000 said:


> Looks like you're in Finland, correct? Not sure about the RMA turnaround there but I am just about to receive my replacement 5900x on Tuesday and the whole process in the U.S.A. will end up taking a total of 8 days from when I shipped out my defective CPU to when I receive the replacement. Once AMD received my CPU, it took 1 business day to approve the warranty and 1 addl. business day to actually ship out.


Yes in Finland. Iam waiting for retailer to get more in stock so they can give me new one and send this one to AMD, if i need to rma this one seems to be working very nicely at the moment undervoltage + overclocked + stable still.


----------



## MikeS3000

Lepala said:


> Yes in Finland. Iam waiting for retailer to get more in stock so they can give me new one and send this one to AMD, if i need to rma this one seems to be working very nicely at the moment undervoltage + overclocked + stable still.


At least you have retailer support. My U.S. Authorized Retailer (on AMD's list on website) would not help me at all. I was within my 1st 30 days of purchase as well. They told me to deal straight with AMD. I thought the RMA process would be a disaster. So far the turnaround time is impressive, but we'll see if the new CPU is working properly.


----------



## Lepala

MikeS3000 said:


> At least you have retailer support. My U.S. Authorized Retailer (on AMD's list on website) would not help me at all. I was within my 1st 30 days of purchase as well. They told me to deal straight with AMD. I thought the RMA process would be a disaster. So far the turnaround time is impressive, but we'll see if the new CPU is working properly.


Going to test this one more before doing RMA. Works fine atm above stock performance levels too, so its actually good chip if stays stable with undervolt+ overclock.


----------



## DaftTitan

NoysX said:


> Could you tell me the vDIMM your hwinfo is showing you when 1.5v setted in the bios?


I need to set it to 1.47 in bios for aida/hwinfo to show it at 1.5.
Not sure why, Aorus Ultra is not so good? I posted this question in an other thread


----------



## mrsteelx

DaftTitan said:


> I need to set it to 1.47 in bios for aida/hwinfo to show it at 1.5.
> Not sure why, Aorus Ultra is not so good? I posted this question in an other thread


that's easy to explain. Remember that no system is 100% efficient. There is a loss as power moves to the ram sticks. aida/hwinfo is measuring voltage at the source not the ram sticks. bios set at 1.47 means your ram is only getting about 1.47 1.46 because the manufacturer adds .03 to bios to make up for the loss.


----------



## NoysX

DaftTitan said:


> I need to set it to 1.47 in bios for aida/hwinfo to show it at 1.5.
> Not sure why, Aorus Ultra is not so good? I posted this question in an other thread


Thank you, I got the same issue on a x570 master 1.2. All the time a 0.3v + offset from what I set. And it's getting even worse when going above 1.5v.


----------



## NoysX

mrsteelx said:


> that's easy to explain. Remember that no system is 100% efficient. There is a loss as power moves to the ram sticks. aida/hwinfo is measuring voltage at the source not the ram sticks. bios set at 1.47 means your ram is only getting about 1.47 1.46 because the manufacturer adds .03 to bios to make up for the loss.


So this is the output measure of the vrm's? So if i set 1.5v I'll b still fine and should just accept that the dimms are really getting 1.5v?


----------



## PatrickE

I have the X570 Elite with BIOS F33a. This is the most stable BIOS for me so far and I am able to run CO -24, all core, on my 5800x. All cores are good for -30 except for core #2 which can't go lower than -24. I gained no performance increase from going all core -24 to setting each core individually: -30,-30,-24,-30,-30,-30,-30,-30. So, I have just left it at all core -24. 

I have also limited PPT to 115 Watt as going beyond that does not really gain much in performance. At CO -24 and 115 watt limit I get a better Cinebench r23 score than what I get stock, at much lower power draw and 15C lower temperature. With the current set up I max out at 70C (47C above ambient) using my good old Noctua NH-U14S which only reach about 60% fan speed at that temperature. Cool and quiet! 

I highly recommend OCCT as a way to determine stability. Running OCCT small data set, extreme mode, variable load type and threads on auto, it quickly shows errors that otherwise does not cause whea errors or any instability during benchmarks, gaming or light work loads like browsing the Internet or watching YouTube videos.


----------



## dr.Rafi

PatrickE said:


> I have the X570 Elite with BIOS F33a. This is the most stable BIOS for me so far and I am able to run CO -24, all core, on my 5800x. All cores are good for -30 except for core #2 which can't go lower than -24. I gained no performance increase from going all core -24 to setting each core individually: -30,-30,-24,-30,-30,-30,-30,-30. So, I have just left it at all core -24.


Because the CO is not very sharp curve, mean when one core is -24 is affecting other cores -30 and bring their curve up to -25 to -26, but you whould be able to see performance difference if all cpu core be able to do -30 ,for better to understand it, if you moniter for example the first core of your cpu which you set to -30 and for example it boosting to 5000, if you put the other cores to -24 or -20 for example you will notice the boost to first core is dropping too. sorry for my english but i hope it make sense.


----------



## PatrickE

dr.Rafi said:


> Because the CO is not very sharp curve, mean when one core is -24 is affecting other cores -30 and bring their curve up to -25 to -26, but you whould be able to see performance difference if all cpu core be able to do -30 ,for better to understand it, if you moniter for example the first core of your cpu which you set to -30 and for example it boosting to 5000, if you put the other cores to -24 or -20 for example you will notice the boost to first core is dropping too. sorry for my english but i hope it make sense.


That makes perfect sense. I have the boost offset at 0 at the moment. I am gaming at 1440p and my monitor is limited to 72hz, so any extra boost won't make any difference.


----------



## asdf893

What setting do I need to change in bios to get 3 GPU's working? I have 2x 3090's plugged in but for the life of my cannot get a 3rd GPU (NVIDIA 10 series, 20 series, or 30 series) to work, losing my mind. They work find on an a320 motherboard and asrock pro4 but not on my x570 aorus master.


----------



## dr.Rafi

asdf893 said:


> What setting do I need to change in bios to get 3 GPU's working? I have 2x 3090's plugged in but for the life of my cannot get a 3rd GPU (NVIDIA 10 series, 20 series, or 30 series) to work, losing my mind. They work find on an a320 motherboard and asrock pro4 but not on my x570 aorus master.


remove all nvme drives and use SSD on sata and test if does work then you have to find which nvme slot to use without making the third one disapear.


----------



## asdf893

dr.Rafi said:


> remove all nvme drives and use SSD on sata and test if does work then you have to find which nvme slot to use without making the third one disapear.


Nvme's are stopping my GPUs?


----------



## MyJules

PatrickE said:


> I have the X570 Elite with BIOS F33a. This is the most stable BIOS for me so far and I am able to run CO -24, all core, on my 5800x. All cores are good for -30 except for core #2 which can't go lower than -24. I gained no performance increase from going all core -24 to setting each core individually: -30,-30,-24,-30,-30,-30,-30,-30. So, I have just left it at all core -24.
> 
> I have also limited PPT to 115 Watt as going beyond that does not really gain much in performance. At CO -24 and 115 watt limit I get a better Cinebench r23 score than what I get stock, at much lower power draw and 15C lower temperature. With the current set up I max out at 70C (47C above ambient) using my good old Noctua NH-U14S which only reach about 60% fan speed at that temperature. Cool and quiet!
> 
> I highly recommend OCCT as a way to determine stability. Running OCCT small data set, extreme mode, variable load type and threads on auto, it quickly shows errors that otherwise does not cause whea errors or any instability during benchmarks, gaming or light work loads like browsing the Internet or watching YouTube videos.
> 
> View attachment 2478878


I also have x570 Elite with F33a and is being good to me with 5950x. I have my CO at -22 (all) and all is well. I have my PPT set at 185 and EDC at 160A (so i don;t really hit 185w anyways). i may have more room to move but i don't want to spend too much time and kill stability i have now. I have 2x 32GB sticks at 3733Mhz.


----------



## ghiga_andrei

I have found a very interesting and weird behavior on my 5900x.

I am working on image processing mostly on my computer and noticed that some Python scripts trigger reboots more often than benchmarks. And I've been working on narrowing down what parts of the scripts affect the stability and while doing this I've noticed that the performance of the scripts are varying a lot if they depend on RAM access.

So I've created a very simple bench which uses 1 core to generate a large vector of floats in the RAM and measure the time needed to do this. And repeats this indefinitely, showing the current speed, averaged per second.

What is really interesting is that after a reboot the speed is somewhat constant, but if I run CB R20, after it the speed jumps up by around 5%. And it stays like that until another restart. But more interestingly is that in that faster speed mode after CB R20 the computer is more susceptible to reboot, especially while using curve optimizer. I am very sure this is why the CPUs restart after running R20.

I would very much appreciate if anyone else would confirm this behavior, to see if it's a CPU issue or I have a problem with my MB / RAM / Windows.
I've compiled my Python script here: 22.81 MB file on MEGA
The Windows Defender sometimes complains about the exe file since it is compiled with PyInstaller, but the file is safe. PyInstaller always triggers false positives since it is used by a lot of hackers.
Right now the benchmark is hardcoded to use Core 4 (my worse core), but I will adapt it in the future.
If you have Python and Numpy installed, you can use directly the Python script if you are afraid of the exe. See attachment, rename .txt to .py

How to test:
1. Restart the computer and turn off all programs, including HWInfo, Chrome, RGB stuff
2. Run my benchmark (test_ryzen_speed.exe) and observe the speed reported for 1 minute (mine reports speed of around 950-970)
3. Run CBR20 MC 1 time
4. Run my benchmark again and the speed should be around 5% higher (around 1000 for my CPU)
5. Repeat from step 1 and it is always reproductible

Things I concluded so far:
1. I am almost certain it's an IO die issue since in HWInfo I see that the SOC power consumption is different before and after CBR20 run. Reported effective clocks on Core 4 are identical before and after the CB run.
2. Sleep or Hibernate do not bring the speed back, only Reboot or Shutdown
3. Disabled XMP, PBO, CO, Global C-States, SMT, CPB, everything I could think of in the BIOS and behavior is the same
4. Tried with F31q and F33a on the Aorus Elite, same behavior
5. A lot of other benchmarks do not trigger this behavior. CPU-Z does not, Prime95 small FFT does not, but Pime95 Large FFT does and MemTest also does when testing a lot of RAM. So my guess is that accessing large amounts of RAM triggers the behavior for some reason.

*Please let me know if the issue is reproductible for anyone else and we can debug further.*

I have an interesting plot with SOC power consumption before and after CB R20. It seems there are periodic, large current spikes after CBR20. Very weird.









Also the EDC current has these spikes after CB R20:


----------



## ManniX-ITA

@ghiga_andrei 

That's the dreaded Performance Regulator from AMD; horrible by-product from the benchmark cheating fight between AMD and Intel.
Behind there's the same algorithm that is changing power budget/clocks/voltages while an AVX load is detected.
This "optimization" should go away once the AVX load stops but it's not the first time I hear it doesn't.

Tried your benchmark and can reproduce the same, after CB20 the speed is 20-25 point higher.
My score is much lower, 845 vs 865/872; probably have a different version of Python and numpy installed.

I think the instability with your Processor could be indeed some issue with your sample.
Can't reproduce the same SOC and EDC limit behavior, before or after.

Did you try with a different Power Plan?
Can't think about much else than can affect.
Maybe try removing Ryzen Master and/or the AMD Monitoring driver but it's a long shot.

Didn't take a long capture but I've watched quite a while before and after, there's no significant change after CB20 run:


----------



## ghiga_andrei

ManniX-ITA said:


> @ghiga_andrei
> 
> That's the dreaded Performance Regulator from AMD; horrible by-product from the benchmark cheating fight between AMD and Intel.
> Behind there's the same algorithm that is changing power budget/clocks/voltages while an AVX load is detected.
> This "optimization" should go away once the AVX load stops but it's not the first time I hear it doesn't.
> 
> Tried your benchmark and can reproduce the same, after CB20 the speed is 20-25 point higher.
> My score is much lower, 845 vs 865/872; probably have a different version of Python and numpy installed.
> 
> I think the instability with your Processor could be indeed some issue with your sample.
> Can't reproduce the same SOC and EDC limit behavior, before or after.
> 
> Did you try with a different Power Plan?
> Can't think about much else than can affect.
> Maybe try removing Ryzen Master and/or the AMD Monitoring driver but it's a long shot.
> 
> Didn't take a long capture but I've watched quite a while before and after, there's no significant change after CB20 run:
> 
> View attachment 2478943


Tried all power plans, including one of yours, Ultimate V5 I think. Same thing.
Only Power Saver brings everything down, but once I switch to Performance or Balanced it's back to previous state.

I am puzzled by the fact that you get such a lower score. Maybe try to run the compiled exe, that includes my python version and numpy version so anything you have installed in your libraries should not matter.

I already uninstalled and reinstalled the latest chipset drivers, but I haven't uninstalled Ryzen Master, I just don't have it open. The AMD Monitoring driver I don't know where to find or I even have it installed.


----------



## ManniX-ITA

ghiga_andrei said:


> Tried all power plans, including one of yours, Ultimate V5 I think. Same thing.
> Only Power Saver brings everything down, but once I switch to Performance or Balanced it's back to previous state.
> 
> I am puzzled by the fact that you get such a lower score. Maybe try to run the compiled exe, that includes my python version and numpy version so anything you have installed in your libraries should not matter.
> 
> I already uninstalled and reinstalled the latest chipset drivers, but I haven't uninstalled Ryzen Master, I just don't have it open. The AMD Monitoring driver I don't know where to find or I even have it installed.


Yes I get 1000-1030 with your compiled version.

Ryzen Master is installing the driver:










You can use Microsoft Sysinternals' Autoruns to disable it.

Unfortunately seems really like you have something wrong with your CPU..
Did you try setting manually VSOC, VDDG, VRM LLC & PWM?
Maybe Auto is not doing a good job, happens often.


----------



## ghiga_andrei

ManniX-ITA said:


> Yes I get 1000-1030 with your compiled version.
> 
> Ryzen Master is installing the driver:
> 
> View attachment 2478945
> 
> 
> You can use Microsoft Sysinternals' Autoruns to disable it.
> 
> Unfortunately seems really like you have something wrong with your CPU..
> Did you try setting manually VSOC, VDDG, VRM LLC & PWM?
> Maybe Auto is not doing a good job, happens often.


Yes, VSOC I tried Auto / 1.1V or 1.2V, LLC I tried for VCORE and VSOC Auto / Standard and Turbo. 
For VRM I have not. Will try, thanks. 

Since the compiled benchmark gives different results, could you also check SOC Power with the compiler version ? 
I measured it in HWInfo using a 50ms read rate.


----------



## Marius A

Lepala said:


> F33A on X570 Aorus Ultra Rev 1.0. Vcore Offset(Dynamic Vcore) -0.075V, CPU VDDP -0,040V, VCORE SOC 1,1V, VCORE SOC LLC Turbo, CPU Vcore Protection 400mv, CPU Vcore Current Protection Medium, PBO Advanced, PBO Limits Disable, PBO Overdrive Scalar Manual X5, Curve Optimizer All core -5 and Max Cpu Boost Clock Override 200mhz.


thank you, question why do you use negative offset?, is your 5900x cpu running hot or? cause i have max 70c tctl/tdie temperature after several cbr20 runs with auto vcore co -15 all core auto llc on my 5900x


----------



## dr.Rafi

asdf893 said:


> Nvme's are stopping my GPUs?


They have some shared lanes. and also you can try selecting the PCIe gen 3 instead of Auto or gen4 in bios.


----------



## Lepala

Marius A said:


> thank you, question why do you use negative offset?, is your 5900x cpu running hot or? cause i have max 70c tctl/tdie temperature after several cbr20 runs with auto vcore co -15 all core auto llc on my 5900x


I have to use negative offset to be stable, getting whea bsod with auto vcore.


----------



## PeteW

PatrickE said:


> My daughter built a new system with my help at the end of January. Motherboard is B550M AORUS PRO-P (BIOS is F13a), R5 3600 and 16GB Crucial Ballistix 3200, XMP enabled. After the latest windows update a couple of days ago she gets 3 beeps on cold boots. No BIOS reset and PC starts up just fine and runs perfectly stable. Did not happen before the windows update. Anyone else experienced anything like this?


I was on F31q with a 5600x. On both F32 and F33a I get 3 short beeps and 1 long beep but POSTs ok. 
I _think_ I saw this when I initially installed the CPU (an upgrade from a 3600). when I was on F22 BIOS. F31q resolved the issue. It's not obvious to me what 3 short, 1 long beep means. But a guess is unrecognised CPU. So I don't know how to resolve my issue


----------



## ManniX-ITA

ghiga_andrei said:


> Yes, VSOC I tried Auto / 1.1V or 1.2V, LLC I tried for VCORE and VSOC Auto / Standard and Turbo.
> For VRM I have not. Will try, thanks.
> 
> Since the compiled benchmark gives different results, could you also check SOC Power with the compiler version ?
> I measured it in HWInfo using a 50ms read rate.


Oh well than you can probably relax 
Maybe those spikes are introduced by the pooling time too low, HWInfo can't reliably read at that speed.
Consider that at 50ms HWInfo is using almost a full core of my 5950x for its reading and another half core for the WMI calls.
Try setting to 200ms and check if you still see the spikes.

The higher power consumption after CB20 run is probably due to the broken Power Regulator.

SOC and EDC values are read dumping the SMU MSR registers in a memory address.
Then once the dump is completed you need to parse the dump and compare to the old ones to get the variation.
HWInfo can't dump the new values and compare in 50ms.
Sometimes only the dump takes more than 50ms.
Even without all the other work for the other counters it's hard to get a reliable reading below 100ms.
I know because I'm doing the same in my tool.
HWInfo is probably unable to read some dumps and it's averaging a lot of null results.
You can check in OHM sources how it works:









openhardwaremonitor/AMD17CPU.cs at master · openhardwaremonitor/openhardwaremonitor


Open Hardware Monitor. Contribute to openhardwaremonitor/openhardwaremonitor development by creating an account on GitHub.




github.com


----------



## ghiga_andrei

ManniX-ITA said:


> Oh well than you can probably relax
> Maybe those spikes are introduced by the pooling time too low, HWInfo can't reliably read at that speed.
> Consider that at 50ms HWInfo is using almost a full core of my 5950x for its reading and another half core for the WMI calls.
> Try setting to 200ms and check if you still see the spikes.
> 
> The higher power consumption after CB20 run is probably due to the broken Power Regulator.
> 
> SOC and EDC values are read dumping the SMU MSR registers in a memory address.
> Then once the dump is completed you need to parse the dump and compare to the old ones to get the variation.
> HWInfo can't dump the new values and compare in 50ms.
> Sometimes only the dump takes more than 50ms.
> Even without all the other work for the other counters it's hard to get a reliable reading below 100ms.
> I know because I'm doing the same in my tool.
> HWInfo is probably unable to read some dumps and it's averaging a lot of null results.
> You can check in OHM sources how it works:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> openhardwaremonitor/AMD17CPU.cs at master · openhardwaremonitor/openhardwaremonitor
> 
> 
> Open Hardware Monitor. Contribute to openhardwaremonitor/openhardwaremonitor development by creating an account on GitHub.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> github.com


You may be right, I set it to 300ms and the spikes are much lower.
I still don't understand why the spikes would not occur without load or even while running cpu-z. They only appear while running my benchmark.
Perhaps HWInfo at 50ms is using the RAM controller a lot and my benchmark also heavy stresses the RAM so maybe in this combination HWInfo reads faulty values.


----------



## ManniX-ITA

ghiga_andrei said:


> You may be right, I set it to 300ms and the spikes are much lower.
> I still don't understand why the spikes would not occur without load or even while running cpu-z. They only appear while running my benchmark.
> Perhaps HWInfo at 50ms is using the RAM controller a lot and my benchmark also heavy stresses the RAM so maybe in this combination HWInfo reads faulty values.


Yes it could be, the MSR is dumped on a memory location so maybe the latency to access the dump is too high.
Try to lower the priority of your benchmark to low, maybe it gives enough scheduling time to the HWInfo driver to read it properly.


----------



## ghiga_andrei

ManniX-ITA said:


> That's the dreaded Performance Regulator from AMD; horrible by-product from the benchmark cheating fight between AMD and Intel.
> Behind there's the same algorithm that is changing power budget/clocks/voltages while an AVX load is detected.
> This "optimization" should go away once the AVX load stops but it's not the first time I hear it doesn't.


Regarding this, since this optimization stays enabled forever after the CB run and it affects stability, shouldn't it be considered a bug ? I mean why not run CB every time we start our PCs and we have a 5% performance uplift all the time. This is not normal.


----------



## ManniX-ITA

ghiga_andrei said:


> Regarding this, since this optimization stays enabled forever after the CB run and it affects stability, shouldn't it be considered a bug ? I mean why not run CB every time we start our PCs and we have a 5% performance uplift all the time. This is not normal.


Yes I think it can be considered a bug and it's probably already known by AMD.
This speedup for AVX instructions is very likely impacting negatively some other workload type; lots of benchmarks should be run to check.
Worth it? Not sure, they'll probably spend the effort on something else.


----------



## GTxFinish

Is there a reason that there are arbitrary SmartFan limitations in the BIOS (X570 Aorus Master)? It won't let you go beyond a certain range in temperature difference between two points, and does not allow for flat, stair step curves (it only seems to do diagonal lines between points). I want constant fan speeds in large temp ranges and I want to skip fan rpm ranges that cause resonance, but the damn UI won't let me stack points vertically at the same temp (if you set a point for 50c / 29% fan speed, you cannot set another point at 50c / 36% fanspeed that will remain flat until the next point, 75c / 44%, etc.)

Traditionally in fan curve editors you can double click or otherwise flip a toggle to do stairstep curves. This shouldn't take up excessive BIOS rom space to implement. Hell, it might even take up less space if you remove the various constraints on temp / fan speed deltas. Is there any solution I can use that isn't bloatware SIV+SmartFan in the OS that works and doesn't consume significant resources?

EDIT: FanControl looks like a good OS utility alternative Rem0o/FanControl.Releases


----------



## Jason_Cruze

Guys happy to report all the USB issues and audio crackling gone after installing latest chipset drivers from AMD. I'm thinking it is built with 1.2.0.0 AGESA in mind.
Now sitting at 2033 FCLK using my 5600x.










Any timings I can improve, with ProcODT and other settings. @ManniX-ITA.
VDDG CCD/IOD will probably work at 1000.


----------



## ManniX-ITA

@Jason_Cruze 

Nice to hear!
Which IC are your DIMMs using?


----------



## Jason_Cruze

ManniX-ITA said:


> @Jason_Cruze
> 
> Nice to hear!
> Which IC are your DIMMs using?


Micron Rev E mixed with Hynix CJR.


----------



## ManniX-ITA

Jason_Cruze said:


> Micron Rev E mixed with Hynix CJR.


Didn't read the sig 
I think for 4066 MHz it's more than fine, wouldn't know where to touch!


----------



## Jason_Cruze

ManniX-ITA said:


> Didn't read the sig
> I think for 4066 MHz it's more than fine, wouldn't know where to touch!





Veii said:


> For sure reduce procODT ,one or two steps with added ClkDrvStr
> tCKE 9 CAD_Bus timings 3-3-15 works on single and on dual rank well enough @ 3800
> tCKE 11 CAD_Bus Tmg 4-4-18 work on your frequency better @ 4000+
> 
> Maaybe 12 @ 5-5-21 could work out / under CAD_BUS 40-20-20-20 ~ for 4100
> but you have to try if this is beneficial at all
> If CAD_BUS timings are used,then you force the remain 3 values to 20ohm
> If they are not used, you should increase both ClkDrvStr and CsOdtDrvStr to 30-40ohm
> 3rd value to fix memory training issues, first value to help running low procODT = lower minimum voltages overall
> CkeDrvStr @ 24ohm is only needed if you run low CAD_BUS timings. It pretty much isn't anymore on Vermeer
> 
> But starting with GDM off 2T , and soo actually checking if you do power your dimms correctly
> Is something you should begin with.
> GDM on,is masking quite a lot of powering issues
> Old known RTT Values do not work well anymore on Vermeer
> 
> EDIT:
> TL;DR.:
> 40-20-30-20, 60-20-20-20, 60-20-40-20 without CAD_BUS timings @ tCKE 1
> 40-20-20-20 with CAD_BUS timings, tCKE up to frequency , and better RTT values than anything at RZQ/1 or disabled
> RTT_Park = RZQ/1 you should only use if you stack 4* 16GB or 2*32GB.Although even then it's too much, soo rather for 2x 64gb , 4x16 or 8x 8gb


Any idea what needs to be done based on the advise from @Veii, I'm sorry for not able to comprehend the info.


----------



## wirx

New CTR 2.1 beta 2 is quite good with X570 master and 5900x - 
Single score 654 points and stabile effective 5050Mhz









Even better is that you can force multiple cores same time to ~5000Mhz, with usual PBO it's quite hard with games
Pics attached
First 2x 5000Mhz 
Second 4x 4975Mhz
Third CTR off, all cores 4450Mhz, sometime some cores goes up, but usually not more than 4500Mhz
I have 4K, so not really big improvements in fps, but you will defenitly see it 1080p or 1440p. Cyberpunk isn't very CPU hungry game, with Tombrider or call of duty, etc fps gain will be much bigger.


----------



## ManniX-ITA

Jason_Cruze said:


> Any idea what needs to be done based on the advise from @Veii, I'm sorry for not able to comprehend the info.


He's proposing_ a lot _of settings to test...

Mainly to reduce ProcODT which should be beneficial at that speed.
This should allow you to decrease a bit VDIMM and probably gain something in latency and bandwidth.

Under your current settings without Timings, set all to zero the suggestion is to "increase both ClkDrvStr and CsOdtDrvStr to 30-40ohm "
Timings 0-0-0 with ProcODT 32/37 and 40-20-30-20
"40-20-30-20, 60-20-20-20, 60-20-40-20 without CAD_BUS timings @ tCKE 1"
You already have tCKE at 1

Timings 5-5-21 with ProcODT 32/37 test CAD_BUS 40-20-20-20
"40-20-20-20 with CAD_BUS timings, tCKE up to frequency , and better RTT values than anything at RZQ/1 or disabled
RTT_Park = RZQ/1 you should only use if you stack 4* 16GB or 2*32GB.Although even then it's too much, soo rather for 2x 64gb , 4x16 or 8x 8gb "

tCKE up to frequency I don't know the meaning; usually going up it's beneficial at that speed, eg. 6/9/16

RTT_Park at 1 or Disabled seems not the right one for 4x8GB, guess you have to try other values, /2,/3 etc.. 
I used /1 for 2x16GB... but indeed with GDM On.

The main advice is to test with GDM Off and 2T, it should uncover errors that you don't see with GDM On.

@Veii, if you have time to chime in help us decipher


----------



## TheBrandon

wirx said:


> New CTR 2.1 beta 2 is quite good with X570 master and 5900x -
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Scroll
> 
> 
> 
> Single score 654 points and stabile effective 5050Mhz
> View attachment 2479103
> 
> 
> Even better is that you can force multiple cores same time to ~5000Mhz, with usual PBO it's quite hard with games
> Pics attached
> First 2x 5000Mhz
> Second 4x 4975Mhz
> Third CTR off, all cores 4450Mhz, sometime some cores goes up, but usually not more than 4500Mhz
> I have 4K, so not really big improvements in fps, but you will defenitly see it 1080p or 1440p. Cyberpunk isn't very CPU hungry game, with Tombrider or call of duty, etc fps gain will be much bigger.


Do you have to be a patreon? Anything different with the bios or just optimized defaults and let CTR do the rest? Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## Veii

ManniX-ITA said:


> @Veii, if you have time to chime in help us decipher


On what 

Played 4-5 days already with the SMU 56.45 , eh it's been more
and the more i play, the more it's buggy and i want to give up PBO 2.0v2
Anything even 1mhz beyond 1900 (BLCK) results in WHEA rain
Booting 2000 on 1.2.0.0 with 4 dimms is a wish - same for getting 3801 to work
Even with disabled ethernet ~ 1.1.8.0 looks soo much more favorable for 2000FCLK , while it's sad that rarely any board still has 1.0.0.0 Patch B bioses left

CTR 2.1 is fun - PX mode could be very useful
But "tune" takes 1:30h~
I can so far suggest to skip the darkhero. Bios wise it's really bad ~ but most is to thank on AGESA 1.2.X.X
SMU 56.30 and 56.37 where the only decent ones out of all the testing. Maaybe 56.44 if you can exceed EDC 200A limit

CTR 2.1 is given away to testers and people who bother him
Usually it's a patreon thing ~ but high core users are preferred
But it does ring back home and collects data. Even if you don't opt in 
At least the versions he gives out to friends and testers (i'm not one)


----------



## Gabriel Luchina

Hi,

I have the following setup: 3950x, Aorus x570 Master, 4x 16Gb Corsair Dominator 4000Mhz and RTX 2800TI.

It worked for about 8 months without any problems and suddenly it turned off and didn't turn on again (no video signal).

I came to the conclusion that the PC will not turn on anymore if it has the memories configured for dual channel and with this I am only managing to use 2x 16Gb (32 Gb) of ram in total.

I have already tested other memories, video card, PSU, bios update, and nothing makes my motherboard work with the 3950X in dual channel, only in single channel.

I got a Ryzen 3200G to test and it worked with the dual channel memories.

Question: Could it be that the problem is in the 3950X with its internal memory controller and that it no longer works in dual channel or could it be the motherboard even with a defect?

Thank you for your help!


----------



## wirx

TheBrandon said:


> Do you have to be a patreon? Anything different with the bios or just optimized defaults and let CTR do the rest? Thanks for the heads up!


You need to pay ~15€ per month to get beta releases as soon, as they are ready, but if you wait 1-2 month those are anyway free.
This program tries to make everything as simple as possible, but you need to know basic CPU overclocking stuff and it's still beta, so not very easy to use.
I got those single core results with CTR diagnostic, added litlebit voltage and Mhz, crashed few times, decreased some mhz and now it seems stable.


----------



## scanz

wirx said:


> New CTR 2.1 beta 2 is quite good with X570 master and 5900x -
> Single score 654 points and stabile effective 5050Mhz
> 
> Even better is that you can force multiple cores same time to ~5000Mhz, with usual PBO it's quite hard with games
> Pics attached
> First 2x 5000Mhz
> Second 4x 4975Mhz
> Third CTR off, all cores 4450Mhz, sometime some cores goes up, but usually not more than 4500Mhz
> I have 4K, so not really big improvements in fps, but you will defenitly see it 1080p or 1440p. Cyberpunk isn't very CPU hungry game, with Tombrider or call of duty, etc fps gain will be much bigger.


Looks good, which bios are you on?


----------



## wirx

F32a beta, that was removed. It was more stable than F33a


----------



## matthew87

I've been having constantly WHEA errors relating to 'cache hierarchy' every time the computer goes to sleep and i attempt to wake it up it will crash with:


A fatal hardware error has occurred.
Reported by component: Processor Core Error
Source: Machine Check Exception Error
Type: Cache Hierarchy Error
Processor APIC ID: 8 

This is with a Ryzen 3800X, that's been stable up until now. 
Running BIOS F32 on a X570 Aorus Master
Zero overclocking whatsoever with the exception of running XMP memory profile

It could be pure coincidence but this issue appeared to only start occurring once i reimaged my desktop with a fresh install of Windows 10 20H2 and upgraded my graphics card to a 6800 XT.

Anyone got any suggestions on *** could cause this?


----------



## Dazog

matthew87 said:


> I've been having constantly WHEA errors relating to 'cache hierarchy' every time the computer goes to sleep and i attempt to wake it up it will crash with:
> 
> 
> A fatal hardware error has occurred.
> Reported by component: Processor Core Error
> Source: Machine Check Exception Error
> Type: Cache Hierarchy Error
> Processor APIC ID: 8
> 
> This is with a Ryzen 3800X, that's been stable up until now.
> Running BIOS F32 on a X570 Aorus Master
> Zero overclocking whatsoever with the exception of running XMP memory profile
> 
> It could be pure coincidence but this issue appeared to only start occurring once i reimaged my desktop with a fresh install of Windows 10 20H2 and upgraded my graphics card to a 6800 XT.
> 
> Anyone got any suggestions on *** could cause this?








HWiNFO v6.43-4370 Beta released


HWiNFO v6.43-4370 Beta available. Changes: Enhanced sensor monitoring on MSI H510 series mainboards. Fixed monitoring of +12V on some ASUS Z590 series mainboards. Improved support of LPDDR3/LPDDR4/LPDDR4X memories. Fixed a possible WHEA error/system crash during long-term monitoring of AMD RX...




www.hwinfo.com


----------



## Sped

matthew87 said:


> I've been having constantly WHEA errors relating to 'cache hierarchy' every time the computer goes to sleep and i attempt to wake it up it will crash with:
> 
> 
> A fatal hardware error has occurred.
> Reported by component: Processor Core Error
> Source: Machine Check Exception Error
> Type: Cache Hierarchy Error
> Processor APIC ID: 8
> 
> This is with a Ryzen 3800X, that's been stable up until now.
> Running BIOS F32 on a X570 Aorus Master
> Zero overclocking whatsoever with the exception of running XMP memory profile
> 
> It could be pure coincidence but this issue appeared to only start occurring once i reimaged my desktop with a fresh install of Windows 10 20H2 and upgraded my graphics card to a 6800 XT.
> 
> Anyone got any suggestions on *** could cause this?





Dazog said:


> HWiNFO v6.43-4370 Beta released
> 
> 
> HWiNFO v6.43-4370 Beta available. Changes: Enhanced sensor monitoring on MSI H510 series mainboards. Fixed monitoring of +12V on some ASUS Z590 series mainboards. Improved support of LPDDR3/LPDDR4/LPDDR4X memories. Fixed a possible WHEA error/system crash during long-term monitoring of AMD RX...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.hwinfo.com


This was the case for me. I also have a 3800X, upgraded from a GTX 980 to a 6900 XT. Had the non-beta build of HWiNFO running in the background and my system would crash and reboot without a BSOD, with or without load on my 6900 XT (I don't let my system go to sleep). My system was fine with HWiNFO running with the GTX 980. Once I switched to the beta build, no more crashes.


----------



## dr.Rafi

Gabriel Luchina said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have the following setup: 3950x, Aorus x570 Master, 4x 16Gb Corsair Dominator 4000Mhz and RTX 2800TI.
> 
> It worked for about 8 months without any problems and suddenly it turned off and didn't turn on again (no video signal).
> 
> I came to the conclusion that the PC will not turn on anymore if it has the memories configured for dual channel and with this I am only managing to use 2x 16Gb (32 Gb) of ram in total.
> 
> I have already tested other memories, video card, PSU, bios update, and nothing makes my motherboard work with the 3950X in dual channel, only in single channel.
> 
> I got a Ryzen 3200G to test and it worked with the dual channel memories.
> 
> Question: Could it be that the problem is in the 3950X with its internal memory controller and that it no longer works in dual channel or could it be the motherboard even with a defect?
> 
> Thank you for your help!


It Is mostley bad pins contact between the cpu and the motherboard if 3200G is working in dual channel so it can be bad pins on cpu try to wask the cpu pins with 99% alcohol spirit and gentley brush all the pins with alcohol using clean soft painting brush.


----------



## ManniX-ITA

@Veii 

This:



ManniX-ITA said:


> tCKE up to frequency I don't know the meaning; usually going up it's beneficial at that speed, eg. 6/9/16
> 
> RTT_Park at 1 or Disabled seems not the right one for 4x8GB, guess you have to try other values, /2,/3 etc..


tCKE up to frequency it's obscure to me 
And RTT_Park what else could @Jason_Cruze test? Any which is not /1 or Disabled?


----------



## matthew87

Dazog said:


> HWiNFO v6.43-4370 Beta released
> 
> 
> HWiNFO v6.43-4370 Beta available. Changes: Enhanced sensor monitoring on MSI H510 series mainboards. Fixed monitoring of +12V on some ASUS Z590 series mainboards. Improved support of LPDDR3/LPDDR4/LPDDR4X memories. Fixed a possible WHEA error/system crash during long-term monitoring of AMD RX...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.hwinfo.com


I'm aware of this one, but sadly i'm having these WHEA errors without HWInfo running...

Which is making it even the more puzzling as being a fresh install of Windows i have almost no software installed.


----------



## Jason_Cruze

Hi @ManniX-ITA, The PBO2 curve optimizer has gone haywire after 1.2.0.0 bios, All the previous set stable values throws errors in OCCT and stressing all 12 cores with SSE instruction set causes hang and reboot. Any new steps to get stable curves in 1.2.0.0. Disabled PBO for now and 5600x boosts up to 4650, temps won't cross 50c, thinking of disabling PBO altogether after seeing these temps.


----------



## stasio

F33b is out....TT forum


----------



## Jason_Cruze

stasio said:


> F33b is out....TT forum


B550 next week?


----------



## stasio

Jason_Cruze said:


> B550 next week?


Just posted F13b/c.....last page.


----------



## ManniX-ITA

Jason_Cruze said:


> Hi @ManniX-ITA, The PBO2 curve optimizer has gone haywire after 1.2.0.0 bios, All the previous set stable values throws errors in OCCT and stressing all 12 cores with SSE instruction set causes hang and reboot. Any new steps to get stable curves in 1.2.0.0. Disabled PBO for now and 5600x boosts up to 4650, temps won't cross 50c, thinking of disabling PBO altogether after seeing these temps.


I have fixed my issue with CO and and AGES 1.2.0.0 setting VSOC with Override on the Unify-X.
It's important to set high LLC and PWM, on GB LLC High/Turbo for CPU/SOC and PWM to eXm Perf, Current Protection to 400mV, OCP Level to Medium.
But yes in AGESA 1.2.0.0 the new PBO it's much worse than before, guess in some cases can't be fixed.


----------



## scanz

I have continued to get WHEA Errors on the same core despite decreasing the negative curve on it by 5 after each instance. I'm now at the point where there's no curve applied to that specific core and waiting to see if WHEA continues.

The errors occur seemingly random and even when completely idle. I can go an entire day of work and gaming in the evening and not experiencing it, but then head out for a walk with the computer essentially sitting there idling and come back to a reboot due to WHEA on the specific core.

Tbh I'm not sure it's even curve causing the issue and perhaps something else, I have LLC set to auto, perhaps should try high/turbo?


----------



## ghiga_andrei

ManniX-ITA said:


> I have fixed my issue with CO and and AGES 1.2.0.0 setting VSOC with Override on the Unify-X.
> It's important to set high LLC and PWM, on GB LLC High/Turbo for CPU/SOC and PWM to eXm Perf, Current Protection to 400mV, OCP Level to Medium.
> But yes in AGESA 1.2.0.0 the new PBO it's much worse than before, guess in some cases can't be fixed.


Do you know if on the Aorus Elite we have the PWM control ? I can find the LLC setting for both VCORE and VSOC, but cannot find anything related to VRM settings like PWM and Current Protection. Maybe they are present only on the Master ? I have searched everywhere in the BIOS.


----------



## ghiga_andrei

scanz said:


> I have continued to get WHEA Errors on the same core despite decreasing the negative curve on it by 5 after each instance. I'm now at the point where there's no curve applied to that specific core and waiting to see if WHEA continues.
> 
> The errors occur seemingly random and even when completely idle. I can go an entire day of work and gaming in the evening and not experiencing it, but then head out for a walk with the computer essentially sitting there idling and come back to a reboot due to WHEA on the specific core.
> 
> Tbh I'm not sure it's even curve causing the issue and perhaps something else, I have LLC set to auto, perhaps should try high/turbo?


In my case I have set only 1 core to a negative value in CO and the rest 0 to test stability and I have found 11 of my cores can do -23 - -30 without reboots but I have one core which generate reboots even at 0 (very rarely, but it does). I had to set that core to +2 and the rest to -23 to -30 and the system has been stable since then. Definitely a defective CPU, will RMA it sometime. Without XMP (completely CMOS cleared BIOS) I get the reboot after like 10 days of running ok, with XMP I get it more often, like every 2-3 days with CO set to 0 on that core.


----------



## ManniX-ITA

ghiga_andrei said:


> Do you know if on the Aorus Elite we have the PWM control ? I can find the LLC setting for both VCORE and VSOC, but cannot find anything related to VRM settings like PWM and Current Protection. Maybe they are present only on the Master ? I have searched everywhere in the BIOS.


Yes I think the Elite doesn't have these options sadly; probably only available in the Pro, for sure on the Master.



scanz said:


> I have continued to get WHEA Errors on the same core despite decreasing the negative curve on it by 5 after each instance. I'm now at the point where there's no curve applied to that specific core and waiting to see if WHEA continues.
> 
> The errors occur seemingly random and even when completely idle. I can go an entire day of work and gaming in the evening and not experiencing it, but then head out for a walk with the computer essentially sitting there idling and come back to a reboot due to WHEA on the specific core.
> 
> Tbh I'm not sure it's even curve causing the issue and perhaps something else, I have LLC set to auto, perhaps should try high/turbo?


Yes you definitely have to try with a higher LLC, High or Turbo.


----------



## gassymancan

Oh Joy. Neither F33a nor F33b have run above 3733 without errors with four dimms on the rev 1.2 x570 master. Probably gonna have to wait to give f34 a try. I might try two dimms here in a bit.



Veii said:


> On what
> 
> Played 4-5 days already with the SMU 56.45 , eh it's been more
> and the more i play, the more it's buggy and i want to give up PBO 2.0v2
> Anything even 1mhz beyond 1900 (BLCK) results in WHEA rain
> Booting 2000 on 1.2.0.0 with 4 dimms is a wish - same for getting 3801 to work
> Even with disabled ethernet ~ 1.1.8.0 looks soo much more favorable for 2000FCLK , while it's sad that rarely any board still has 1.0.0.0 Patch B bioses left


Am I reading this right? that you can't run 2000 BCLK on 4 dimms? were you able to on 2 dimms? I'm wondering whether its worth it to just pull my 2 dimms to run at 2000 BCLK for the time being.


----------



## scanz

ghiga_andrei said:


> In my case I have set only 1 core to a negative value in CO and the rest 0 to test stability and I have found 11 of my cores can do -23 - -30 without reboots but I have one core which generate reboots even at 0 (very rarely, but it does). I had to set that core to +2 and the rest to -23 to -30 and the system has been stable since then. Definitely a defective CPU, will RMA it sometime. Without XMP (completely CMOS cleared BIOS) I get the reboot after like 10 days of running ok, with XMP I get it more often, like every 2-3 days with CO set to 0 on that core.


That isn't good to hear, especially when the 5900x is seemingly non-existant right now so getting a successful RMA won't be easy.



ManniX-ITA said:


> Yes you definitely have to try with a higher LLC, High or Turbo.


Thanks, will see how long I go without WHEA on 0 curve on the core and then perhaps try applying negative curve again with LLC set to High.


----------



## dr.Rafi

scanz said:


> I have continued to get WHEA Errors on the same core despite decreasing the negative curve on it by 5 after each instance. I'm now at the point where there's no curve applied to that specific core and waiting to see if WHEA continues.
> 
> The errors occur seemingly random and even when completely idle. I can go an entire day of work and gaming in the evening and not experiencing it, but then head out for a walk with the computer essentially sitting there idling and come back to a reboot due to WHEA on the specific core.
> 
> Tbh I'm not sure it's even curve causing the issue and perhaps something else, I have LLC set to auto, perhaps should try high/turbo?


safe your profile with more minus CO to usb and reset the bios with battrey removal for 30 sec then clear cmos and load your profile again from usb you will find some improvments.


----------



## Kha

Question: any way to spot the date of fabrication of a Gigabyte board ? Serial number or something written on the box ?


----------



## asdf893

dr.Rafi said:


> They have some shared lanes. and also you can try selecting the PCIe gen 3 instead of Auto or gen4 in bios.


edit: i'm on F30 now as I thought rolling back from F33a and F32 would help but seems to be the same issue.

Yes I've been manually setting pcie gen3 in bios. I have all 3 nvme slots occupied with 970 evo+ but this multiple pcie device issue is new, starting a few weeks ago. The hardware errors, when I do get them, are always graphics related. Forget 3x GPUs. Now I can't even use 2 GPU's at once. Usually I would have most or all 3 GPU's mining when I'm doing light work or idle, then when gaming change the main GPU (with video out) to gaming clocks and game on it. This was working fine for a few weeks. All GPUs are on riser cables (1x for the miners), 16x gen3 or gen4 linkup brand riser for the main GPU. Is the main riser cable going back over time? I just tried a brand-new gen4 (according to linkup) riser cable and looks like I'm having the same issue. Is my rev 1.1 x570 master bad. Is my 5950x bad? I don't know how else to troubleshoot this.


----------



## overpower

GTxFinish said:


> Is there a reason that there are arbitrary SmartFan limitations in the BIOS (X570 Aorus Master)? It won't let you go beyond a certain range in temperature difference between two points, and does not allow for flat, stair step curves (it only seems to do diagonal lines between points). I want constant fan speeds in large temp ranges and I want to skip fan rpm ranges that cause resonance, but the damn UI won't let me stack points vertically at the same temp (if you set a point for 50c / 29% fan speed, you cannot set another point at 50c / 36% fanspeed that will remain flat until the next point, 75c / 44%, etc.)
> 
> Traditionally in fan curve editors you can double click or otherwise flip a toggle to do stairstep curves. This shouldn't take up excessive BIOS rom space to implement. Hell, it might even take up less space if you remove the various constraints on temp / fan speed deltas. Is there any solution I can use that isn't bloatware SIV+SmartFan in the OS that works and doesn't consume significant resources?
> 
> EDIT: FanControl looks like a good OS utility alternative Rem0o/FanControl.Releases


Check argus monitor app. Ended up getting a license cause it's awesome for fan control


----------



## Waltc

overpower said:


> Check argus monitor app. Ended up getting a license cause it's awesome for fan control


So is the SIV Windows application that comes with GB motherboards, furnished free of charge by GB when you own one of their motherboards (latest version on the GB main sites.) It _overrides the bios settings, _is much more fine-grained_, _ and should always be used for fan control in GB motherboards instead of the bios settings--works perfectly, imo. Argus is nice, I looked at it closely and tried it out once, but as it really didn't do anything more for my fan control than SIV does, and Argus has lots of other stuff onboard I'm not interested in, I stuck with SIV. The only fan that SIV does not control from the Windows desktop is the chipset fan, but I never hear that running so it's never been an issue for me.


----------



## nangu

overpower said:


> Check argus monitor app. Ended up getting a license cause it's awesome for fan control


I second this. Argus monitor allows a lot more customization for fan control than any motherboard vendor utility. You can control fans based on GPU temp, and as it reads more sensors than SIV, I can control my AIO's fans based on the liquid temperature instead CPU temp, avoiding the annoying ramp up/down on fans and more important, I'm using only one utility because I can uninstall the AIO software too. 

You can mix up to four curves per fan based on different temperature sensors. It's lightweight and consumes very little resources running at low priority by default. I didn't regret in any way going from SIV to Argus. I'm on a Master rev 1.0 BTW.

You can test its full version for 30 days to see if it's for you, or don't.


----------



## dr.Rafi

nangu said:


> I second this. Argus monitor allows a lot more customization for fan control than any motherboard vendor utility. You can control fans based on GPU temp, and as it reads more sensors than SIV, I can control my AIO's fans based on the liquid temperature instead CPU temp, avoiding the annoying ramp up/down on fans and more important, I'm using only one utility because I can uninstall the AIO software too.
> 
> You can mix up to four curves per fan based on different temperature sensors. It's lightweight and consumes very little resources running at low priority by default. I didn't regret in any way going from SIV to Argus. I'm on a Master rev 1.0 BTW.
> 
> You can test its full version for 30 days to see if it's for you, or don't.


It is great software but only thing i hate about it it should running in background to keep controling the fans and use Cpu resources and affect scores in benchmarks, if they make it like Msi after burner which save the setting for overcloking and graphic fan speed /curve and don't need to be running while the setting stay applied.


----------



## scanz

dr.Rafi said:


> It is great software but only thing i hate about it it should running in background to keep controling the fans and use Cpu resources and affect scores in benchmarks, if they make it like Msi after burner which save the setting for overcloking and graphic fan speed /curve and don't need to be running while the setting stay applied.


Interesting you mention MSI AB, as I can't seem to get it to persist my settings without having it running. The moment I close it, the settings reset. Already have it set to load profile on start up and it just doesn't.


----------



## scaramonga

Waltc said:


> So is the SIV Windows application that comes with GB motherboards, furnished free of charge by GB when you own one of their motherboards


Yes, but that requires installing the dreadful App Center beforehand, doesn't it?


----------



## stasio

F33c is out.....


----------



## prymortal

stasio said:


> F33c is out.....


 This XML file does not appear to have any style information associated with it. The document tree is shown below.


----------



## Alex0401

prymortal said:


> This XML file does not appear to have any style information associated with it. The document tree is shown below.


yes, I couldn't download the file either.


----------



## Alex0401

prymortal said:


> This XML file does not appear to have any style information associated with it. The document tree is shown below.


GIGABYTE Latest Beta BIOS - TweakTown Forums

on the site "tweaktownforum" bios F33c -16 MB and uploaded 02/18/2021.
and on the official site of Gigabyte bios F33c - 10.74 MB and uploaded on 02/17/2021.


----------



## wisebear

F33c works ok on my X570 Elite: way better than the F33b anyway and more or less in line with F33a in terms of overclocking capabilities and voltages.
The 5025mhz hard cap is still there of course and so is the +200mhz PBO limit.
The 1900 IF hole is still there aswell.
I never had any USB 2 or ethernet disconnect problems so I can't comment on those: I have a RTX 2080 and no NVME so I had always set PCIe to gen3 since the beginning.
To me it seems just a minor tweaked bios based on still the same (unstable and unreliable, imho) 1.2.0.0 AGESA AMD released a month ago.
As I said, it's ok, no major or noticeable problems aside from the usual ones.


----------



## wisebear

Alex0401 said:


> GIGABYTE Latest Beta BIOS - TweakTown Forums
> 
> on the site "tweaktownforum" bios F33c -16 MB and uploaded 02/18/2021.
> and on the official site of Gigabyte bios F33c - 10.74 MB and uploaded on 02/17/2021.


The bios is identical, the official Gigabyte website provides it as a zipfile, hence the file size difference.


----------



## MyJules

wisebear said:


> F33c works ok on my X570 Elite: way better than the F33b anyway and more or less in line with F33a in terms of overclocking capabilities and voltages.
> The 5025mhz hard cap is still there of course and so is the +200mhz PBO limit.
> The 1900 IF hole is still there aswell.
> I never had any USB 2 or ethernet disconnect problems so I can't comment on those: I have a RTX 2080 and no NVME so I had always set PCIe to gen3 since the beginning.
> To me it seems just a minor tweaked bios based on still the same (unstable and unreliable, imho) 1.2.0.0 AGESA AMD released a month ago.
> As I said, it's ok, no major or noticeable problems aside from the usual ones.


The same experience here, also on x570 Elite. I skipped F33b but did have F33a. "c" seems the same as "a" was. I did have once in a blue moon USB KB disconnect when i am on video conf calls. To work around that, i moved my KB to "CPU USB" from "USB 2.0". I just moved that back to USB 2.0 and will see how that goes. Otherwise, i am using the same settings as i had in F33a on F33c and seems ok thus far.


----------



## stasio

prymortal said:


> This XML file does not appear to have any style information associated with it. The document tree is shown below.


I should noted....on TT forum.....


----------



## GoforceReloaded

I'll try F33C with X570 Xtreme and few 3900X/3950X, never had a chance to buy the 5950X here xD (i'm on F32)


----------



## Frietkot Louis

GoforceReloaded said:


> I'll try F33C with X570 Xtreme and few 3900X/3950X, never had a chance to buy the 5950X here xD (i'm on F32)


F33c here on my Master + 3900x. Seems to be working great with better cpu performance than all previous 'Zen 3' compatible bioses.


----------



## GoforceReloaded

stasio said:


> F33c is out.....


F33C with X570 Xtreme REV 1.0 (and 3900X/3950X) is not working with a Creative Sound Blaster AE-9 plugged in the PCIE. (not working with AE-5 or AE-7 too)

Error Code 96 and the PC is not booting.

Without the AE-9, the PC is booting fine.

Same error with F33A.

A previous bios had this problem too (F10X or F11X i think ?)

Back to F32 until it's fixed.

So everyone with a PCIE Sound CARD from creative, don't upgrade to F33A or F33C bios.


----------



## mahaudi

*Still the problem with the CCX OC.*

With a 5950x, only the first 4 cores of each chiplet are run at the correct rate.

The others clock at ~ 3600 Mhz

For example with CCX OC:

Bios set first Chiplet 4650 Mhz and second Chiplet 4550 Mhz

@ Windows/Desktop @ CPU-Z 

4650 Mhz
4650
4650 
4650
*3700*
*3700
3700*
*3700*
----------
4550
4550
4550
4550
*3600*
*3600
3600*
*3600*


----------



## ahmetfx

Waltc said:


> So is the SIV Windows application that comes with GB motherboards, furnished free of charge by GB when you own one of their motherboards (latest version on the GB main sites.) It _overrides the bios settings, _is much more fine-grained_, _ and should always be used for fan control in GB motherboards instead of the bios settings--works perfectly, imo. Argus is nice, I looked at it closely and tried it out once, but as it really didn't do anything more for my fan control than SIV does, and Argus has lots of other stuff onboard I'm not interested in, I stuck with SIV. The only fan that SIV does not control from the Windows desktop is the chipset fan, but I never hear that running so it's never been an issue for me.


You can control Chipset fan with SIV, I've managed to do it. Read my article on my blog below.









Gigabyte x570 Anakartlarda Çipset Fan Kontrolü


Küçük bir ayarla çipset fanının gürültüsünden kurtulabilirsiniz.




translate.google.com


----------



## TheBrandon

This was interesting. F33B I threw a quick 4.65 all core OC at my 5950X due to PBO2 being inconsistent during actual gameplay. Benchmarks have not seemed to be an issue however I do notice significant increase in performance with an all core OC then I do with PBO. Its almost like any sort of throttling results in a massive hiccup for a split second. 
Due to time, I ran 
3600 CL14, 
CPU Vcore LLC: High, 
Vcore SOC LLC :Turbo, 
CPU VCore Protection: 400mV, 
CPU Vcore Current Protection: Medium, 
PWM Phase Control: eXm Perf. 
VDDP and VDDG were 900 and maybe 1060 including IOD but it was getting late. 

Set my ram voltage, everything else was auto, CPU VCore @ 1.306. HWinfo reported all VID under 1.3. Running Prime95, TDC: 74.945A, EDC: 140A, CPU Package Power (SMU) : 133.453W.

With a CoolerMaster 360ML AIO max CPU Temp had a 58C spike but full load was 55C. Chipset saw temps 68.9C max (ITE was 56). The CPU temps seem unusually low or is this normal? My first thoughts were the information is off from HWInfo. 

For me personally, what I see in benchmarks vs what I experience in gaming for whatever reason the all core OC is just a better experience. I am bottlenecked with my CPU with my 3090 FTW 3 Ultra due to gaming @ 1080p but something hitches with PBO during game play. Due to my monitor being 360hz I can most definitely feel it and see it at higher frames. 

A few questions, what is the best workflow for safely raising the all core OC? If this is accurate temperature on the CPU, I should definitely have room to bring up the speed. I have seen all cores hit 4950 and at least 4 see 5100. Just keep raising until crashes or until it fails to post? Run OCCT. 1.306 as high as I want to go with voltage? Quite honestly, I'd love to live with all core OC with a working PBO but only one board I know of that can do this and I am not sure if the "hitches" would be present. Looking forward to the pro tips. Thanks all!!


----------



## Waltc

nangu said:


> I second this. Argus monitor allows a lot more customization for fan control than any motherboard vendor utility. You can control fans based on GPU temp, and as it reads more sensors than SIV, I can control my AIO's fans based on the liquid temperature instead CPU temp, avoiding the annoying ramp up/down on fans and more important, I'm using only one utility because I can uninstall the AIO software too.
> 
> You can mix up to four curves per fan based on different temperature sensors. It's lightweight and consumes very little resources running at low priority by default. I didn't regret in any way going from SIV to Argus. I'm on a Master rev 1.0 BTW.
> 
> You can test its full version for 30 days to see if it's for you, or don't.


Yep, I tested it, as I mentioned. SIV does everything I need, and it's included with the mobo--but that's not knocking Argus. I simply don't need all the extra bells and whistles Argus provides. Main reason for posting was while I often read posts complaining about the fan control with their x570 Master, and citing only the bios, I rarely see SIV mentioned--as if it doesn't exist. But it does. GB doesn't leave you with only the bios to control the fans. I have wondered many times why this doesn't seem to have achieved widespread knowledge among many GB motherboard customers...


----------



## doza

GoforceReloaded said:


> F33C with X570 Xtreme REV 1.0 (and 3900X/3950X) is not working with a Creative Sound Blaster AE-9 plugged in the PCIE. (not working with AE-5 or ZXR too)
> 
> Error Code 96 and the PC is not booting.
> 
> Without the AE-9, the PC is booting fine.
> 
> Same error with F33A.
> 
> A previous bios had this problem too (F10X or F11X i think ?)
> 
> Back to F32 until it's fixed.
> 
> So everyone with a PCIE Sound CARD from creative, don't upgrade to F33A or F33C bios.



SBZ user here no problems with this card and i tried all bios versions Stasio Posted here since i bought mine 5900x 2 months ago...


----------



## Waltc

ahmetfx said:


> You can control Chipset fan with SIV, I've managed to do it. Read my article on my blog below.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gigabyte x570 Anakartlarda Çipset Fan Kontrolü
> 
> 
> Küçük bir ayarla çipset fanının gürültüsünden kurtulabilirsiniz.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> translate.google.com


Thanks! I never hear the chipset fan, however, so it's the one fan I haven't been concerned with over the past 19 months I've been running the x570 Master. But I will keep it in mind!


----------



## ManniX-ITA

Waltc said:


> Yep, I tested it, as I mentioned. SIV does everything I need, and it's included with the mobo--but that's not knocking Argus. I simply don't need all the extra bells and whistles Argus provides. Main reason for posting was while I often read posts complaining about the fan control with their x570 Master, and citing only the bios, I rarely see SIV mentioned--as if it doesn't exist. But it does. GB doesn't leave you with only the bios to control the fans. I have wondered many times why this doesn't seem to have achieved widespread knowledge among many GB motherboard customers...


Well there are reasons of course 

For starters, many if not most, like me, where able to use it for a limited time. Then at some point it stops opening. Forever.
It just doesn't launch and doesn't report any error. After 1-2 months it was gone and dead.

Then there are the hideous gdrv/gdrv2.sys magic duo drivers common to all GB crap-ware, just google for:

gdrv2.sys bsod windows 10

Cherry on top is that even if you don't get BSODs, the simple removal of the drivers (which are not being uninstalled when you remove the GB software) will magically give you back a 3-5% CPU performance that they are eating for just being loaded.


----------



## Hammerkeg

I finally pulled the trigger on a 5950X to replace POS bronze 3950X. Where is PBO2 supposed to be accessible in the bios (is it even in F30?)


----------



## nangu

dr.Rafi said:


> It is great software but only thing i hate about it it should running in background to keep controling the fans and use Cpu resources and affect scores in benchmarks, if they make it like Msi after burner which save the setting for overcloking and graphic fan speed /curve and don't need to be running while the setting stay applied.


It's impossible to control MB fans without any kind of software running in the background, BIOS Fan settings take the control. 

Afterburner saves GPU settings, but it can't control GPU fans if closed AFAIK. Anyway, Argus runs at low priority CPU scheduling so the impact is really minimal. 



ManniX-ITA said:


> Well there are reasons of course
> 
> For starters, many if not most, like me, where able to use it for a limited time. Then at some point it stops opening. Forever.
> It just doesn't launch and doesn't report any error. After 1-2 months it was gone and dead.
> 
> Then there are the hideous gdrv/gdrv2.sys magic duo drivers common to all GB crap-ware, just google for:
> 
> gdrv2.sys bsod windows 10
> 
> Cherry on top is that even if you don't get BSODs, the simple removal of the drivers (which are not being uninstalled when you remove the GB software) will magically give you back a 3-5% CPU performance that they are eating for just being loaded.


This is true. In addition, it's slow as hell to start, at least on my system, and it requires to run as Administrator only. Sadly, I stay away from any GB utility, they are all buggy, slow, and install a lot of hidden crap I don't need.

But, that said, I found SIV was the best GB app provided tough. At least it worked for a while. RGB Fusion, well, what can I say? 🤬


----------



## ManniX-ITA

nangu said:


> This is true. In addition, it's slow as hell to start, at least on my system, and it requires to run as Administrator only. Sadly, I stay away from any GB utility, they are all buggy, slow, and install a lot of hidden crap I don't need.
> 
> But, that said, I found SIV was the best GB app provided tough. At least it worked for a while. RGB Fusion, well, what can I say? 🤬


If it wasn't for the hideous driver and the fact sometimes stops working, it was indeed the best from GB and probably one of the best from all board manufacturers for that kind.

If you can try to replace RGB Fusion with OpenRGB:









Adam Honse / OpenRGB · GitLab


Open source RGB lighting control that doesn't depend on manufacturer software. For Windows, Linux, MacOS. ASUS, ASRock, Corsair, G.Skill, Gigabyte, HyperX, MSI, Razer, ThermalTake, and more...




gitlab.com





Doesn't always work well and for everything but it has zero impact on the system and can be scripted.


----------



## TaunyTiger

Hammerkeg said:


> I finally pulled the trigger on a 5950X to replace POS bronze 3950X. Where is PBO2 supposed to be accessible in the bios (is it even in F30?)


I've been testing Curve Optimizer, and F33a and the new F33C on X570 is great for CO. Testing stability takes long, especially idle. CCD0 boosts 5ghz+ on all cores in singelboost. CCD1 boosts around 4,8ghz. R20 multithread test boost 4,45ghz, these numbers on a 5900X, I guess 5950X will boost lower on multi, because of the extra 4 cores, but still get higher score. Running the same CO on F33c as F33a, so have'nt tryed higher, but this seems stable right now. I did go down from -30 to -29, because after 48h+ i had a blackscreen reboot. With F32 and earlier bios, nothing past -17 on any core would be stable. And if I tried all core -2 it was unstable, now i can run -7 all core. So I got some bad cores, (Core 7 & 9).


----------



## saunupe1911

TaunyTiger said:


> I've been testing Curve Optimizer, and F33a and the new F33C on X570 is great for CO. Testing stability takes long, especially idle. CCD0 boosts 5ghz+ on all cores in singelboost. CCD1 boosts around 4,8ghz. R20 multithread test boost 4,45ghz, these numbers on a 5900X, I guess 5950X will boost lower on multi, because of the extra 4 cores, but still get higher score. Running the same CO on F33c as F33a, so have'nt tryed higher, but this seems stable right now. I did go down from -30 to -29, because after 48h+ i had a blackscreen reboot. With F32 and earlier bios, nothing past -17 on any core would be stable. And if I tried all core -2 it was unstable, now i can run -7 all core. So I got some bad cores, (Core 7 & 9).


How are you coming up with these numbers? Did you start with -30? Why is core 9 -7 instead of -5 per se? 

I know Ryzen Master shows you the strongest cores but I don't understand how/why to increase or decrease the other cores instead of the just going -10 for the strongest cores and then -20 for all the others.


----------



## gassymancan

saunupe1911 said:


> How are you coming up with these numbers? Did you start with -30? Why is core 9 -7 instead of -5 per se?
> 
> I know Ryzen Master shows you the strongest cores but I don't understand how/why to increase or decrease the other cores instead of the just going -10 for the strongest cores and then -20 for all the others.


Not OP but he/she can correct me if I'm wrong. For me, 2 digit points on the negative offset in PBO can make a difference of stability or not. so if 5,6, and 7 are stable but 8, 9, or 10 is not, why not run -7 to get you the best performance?


----------



## saunupe1911

gassymancan said:


> Not OP but he/she can correct me if I'm wrong. For me, 2 digit points on the negative offset in PBO can make a difference of stability or not. so if 5,6, and 7 are stable but 8, 9, or 10 is not, why not run -7 to get you the best performance?


But how do you now which core was unstable out of the bunch. Do you increment/decrease each one by 2 points and then start benchmarks? What was your starting points? Negative 10 on all cores?


----------



## TaunyTiger

saunupe1911 said:


> How are you coming up with these numbers? Did you start with -30? Why is core 9 -7 instead of -5 per se?
> 
> I know Ryzen Master shows you the strongest cores but I don't understand how/why to increase or decrease the other cores instead of the just going -10 for the strongest cores and then -20 for all the others.


I'm not even using Ryzen Master. 
With Agesa 1.2.0.0 i tested and could confirm that i could run -7 all core. Higher than that is not stable, so then i start testing per core. Now i know that all cores will run -7, so i start by rasing one core at time. My 2 best boosting cores is Core 0 and Core 2, cant run -23 on core 0, so i step back to -21 thats stable, and core 2 -25 stable. Some of my cores that I tought was bad, by pref in hwinfo64 and boost. I can increase the negativ in CO by even higher. I got my Core 7 & 9 that are bad, thats what holding me back on all core CO. The other cores can do mutch higher. Testing by core takes time, but I'm glad I did. 
Find your all core stability, then increasing negativ per core.


----------



## ghiga_andrei

It seems AMD is aware of the USB problems:









AMD Investigates USB Flakiness With PCIe 4 And 500 Series Chipsets, Here Are Possible Fixes


Many are experiencing USB 2.0 woes where low-speed devices like mice, keyboards, and headsets are dropping out periodically.




hothardware.com





But their response is boilerplate boring. Not even a mention of a known workaround.


----------



## F1Aussie

Hey guys I recently updated to f33a from f20 something and all my boost clicks have dropped. In CCD1 all core used to boost to 5000 - 5050 on my 5950x and now only a couple boost to 5000. Anyone else had this issue? Temps are no better with the slightly less boost either.


----------



## TheBrandon

saunupe1911 said:


> But how do you now which core was unstable out of the bunch. Do you increment/decrease each one by 2 points and then start benchmarks? What was your starting points? Negative 10 on all cores?


When you crash your event viewer will tell which APIC caused it. Create an event log custom view for this error to find the WHEA-Logger or look through your Event Viewer. The APIC ID is divided by 1/2 and rounded down. Additionally you can pull a report from CPU-Z incase your PC is listing these all weird like. Anyway, this is the core. Dial that back.


----------



## saunupe1911

TaunyTiger said:


> I'm not even using Ryzen Master.
> With Agesa 1.2.0.0 i tested and could confirm that i could run -7 all core. Higher than that is not stable, so then i start testing per core. Now i know that all cores will run -7, so i start by rasing one core at time. My 2 best boosting cores is Core 0 and Core 2, cant run -23 on core 0, so i step back to -21 thats stable, and core 2 -25 stable. Some of my cores that I tought was bad, by pref in hwinfo64 and boost. I can increase the negativ in CO by even higher. I got my Core 7 & 9 that are bad, thats what holding me back on all core CO. The other cores can do mutch higher. Testing by core takes time, but I'm glad I did.
> Find your all core stability, then increasing negativ per core.


So what makes you think a core is bad? For example I'm running an All core -10 right now. Very stable. But all my cores hit at least 4.599Mhz with Cores 0 and 2 being my fastest at 4.74 and 4.78Mhz respectively. So I guess I need to slowly start taking each down by -2 and take note everyday during gaming and idle time. This is going to take time lmao


----------



## TheBrandon

saunupe1911 said:


> So what makes you think a core is bad? For example I'm running an All core -10 right now. Very stable. But all my cores hit at least 4.599Mhz with Cores 0 and 2 being my fastest at 4.74 and 4.78Mhz respectively. So I guess I need to slowly start taking each down by -2 and take note everyday during gaming and idle time. This is going to take time lmao


Go auto scalar, motherboard power per core -15. Boot and benchmark/stress test. If you crash look at your event viewer for WHEA-LOGGING. If you don’t, drop another -5 on each core and repeat until you do. You can ease off that core only and retest. Once you’re satisfied you’re stable, start adding +25 to your boost override. Finally you can dial in your EDC and TDC. I pulled around 215A EDC, TDC 101.8. Max PBO is 5125, R20 SC 660ish MC 11900ish. Max temp is seeing 85 on CPU so last piece for me is dial back the voltage.
You can relax your volts but if your living at 30 don’t come down past 20 just for the additional boost over ride. Have a nice LONNNNGGGGG night lol. I’m still undecided on if this is worth it. 😂😂


----------



## GoforceReloaded

doza said:


> SBZ user here no problems with this card and i tried all bios versions Stasio Posted here since i bought mine 5900x 2 months ago...


I wanted to say AE-5 or AE-7* (i have ZXR too but not tested yet, don't have time to test everything : p)

I can confirm that AE series are not working with F33X bios. (checked with other users with aorus master and creative themself)


----------



## bsmith27

Here is a informative video on CO:


----------



## Hammerkeg

I seem to be running stable at -22 all core on my 5950X, all core boost is about 4.55GHz. I've limited it to 80C though, and even then PPT shoots up to 220W, which is way too much.
But I can't boot -23 or lower. CTR managed to get 4400 all core at 1.1V, so there must still be headroom.


----------



## TheBrandon

Anyone know a way around the per CCX Overclock limiting half the cores on each CCD to a significantly lower clock speed?


----------



## Hammerkeg

ghiga_andrei said:


> It seems AMD is aware of the USB problems:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AMD Investigates USB Flakiness With PCIe 4 And 500 Series Chipsets, Here Are Possible Fixes
> 
> 
> Many are experiencing USB 2.0 woes where low-speed devices like mice, keyboards, and headsets are dropping out periodically.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hothardware.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But their response is boilerplate boring. Not even a mention of a known workaround.


The joke is I'm having the issues, and I don't even have a PCIe Gen.4 device.


----------



## TaunyTiger

saunupe1911 said:


> So what makes you think a core is bad? For example I'm running an All core -10 right now. Very stable. But all my cores hit at least 4.599Mhz with Cores 0 and 2 being my fastest at 4.74 and 4.78Mhz respectively. So I guess I need to slowly start taking each down by -2 and take note everyday during gaming and idle time. This is going to take time lmao


A bad core for CO.


----------



## PowerK

With the latest F33c BIOS, I seem to be running stable at -30 all cores, except Core #4 at -20 and Core #8 at -25 on 5950X.
All core boosts to around 4750-4800 during Cinebench R23 Multi-threading test and boosts up to 5025-5120 in light load scenario (eg. games like AC Valhalla).


----------



## Hammerkeg

PowerK said:


> With the latest F33c BIOS, I seem to be running stable at -30 all cores, except Core #4 at -20 and Core #8 at -25 on 5950X.
> All core boosts to around 4750-4800 during Cinebench R23 Multi-threading test and boosts up to 5025-5120 in light load scenario (eg. games like AC Valhalla).


What was your method of identifying the worse cores?


----------



## PowerK

Hammerkeg said:


> What was your method of identifying the worse cores?


Event viewer.


----------



## PowerK

Is anyone running FCLK 2000MHz with 1:1 DRAM:FCLK ratio on Aorus board?
I've been running on 1900MHz FCLK with 3800MHz DRAM speed for several months now.
I tried FCLK 2000MHz today (on BIOS F33c), but I get WHEA errors no matter what settings I try. Any tips?


----------



## dr.Rafi

PowerK said:


> With the latest F33c BIOS, I seem to be running stable at -30 all cores, except Core #4 at -20 and Core #8 at -25 on 5950X.
> All core boosts to around 4750-4800 during Cinebench R23 Multi-threading test and boosts up to 5025-5120 in light load scenario (eg. games like AC Valhalla).


What ambient?


----------



## PowerK

dr.Rafi said:


> What ambient?


Ambient temp at 26C.


----------



## bsmith27

TaunyTiger said:


> I've been testing Curve Optimizer, and F33a and the new F33C on X570 is great for CO. Testing stability takes long, especially idle. CCD0 boosts 5ghz+ on all cores in singelboost. CCD1 boosts around 4,8ghz. R20 multithread test boost 4,45ghz, these numbers on a 5900X, I guess 5950X will boost lower on multi, because of the extra 4 cores, but still get higher score. Running the same CO on F33c as F33a, so have'nt tryed higher, but this seems stable right now. I did go down from -30 to -29, because after 48h+ i had a blackscreen reboot. With F32 and earlier bios, nothing past -17 on any core would be stable. And if I tried all core -2 it was unstable, now i can run -7 all core. So I got some bad cores, (Core 7 & 9).


I have the Ryzen 3700x on the Aorus X570 Master and in my bios I cant find where to set the CO - anywhere. Is it supposed to be there? I'm running Bios version F33a.


----------



## Hammerkeg

bsmith27 said:


> I have the Ryzen 3700x on the Aorus X570 Master and in my bios I cant find where to set the CO - anywhere. Is it supposed to be there? I'm running Bios version F33a.


It's in the PBO settings, once you enable PBO.


----------



## mrsteelx

bsmith27 said:


> I have the Ryzen 3700x on the Aorus X570 Master and in my bios I cant find where to set the CO - anywhere. Is it supposed to be there? I'm running Bios version F33a.


you have to be on Ryzen 5000 to get CO


----------



## ZafirZ

ghiga_andrei said:


> It seems AMD is aware of the USB problems:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AMD Investigates USB Flakiness With PCIe 4 And 500 Series Chipsets, Here Are Possible Fixes
> 
> 
> Many are experiencing USB 2.0 woes where low-speed devices like mice, keyboards, and headsets are dropping out periodically.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hothardware.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But their response is boilerplate boring. Not even a mention of a known workaround.


It's crazy its taken this long for them to finally acknowledge it. I remember posting in this thread like 5 months ago looking for solutions to it, and I tried a bunch of things to no avail besides just dropping my GPU to Gen 3. In my case it wasn't just USB 2, but all my USB ports.


----------



## rehsd

In case this hasn't been posted already, AMD has officially commented on USB issues.

An Update on USB connectivity with 500 Series Chipset Motherboards : Amd (reddit.com)


----------



## Waltc

rehsd said:


> In case this hasn't been posted already, AMD has officially commented on USB issues.
> 
> An Update on USB connectivity with 500 Series Chipset Motherboards : Amd (reddit.com)


Yes, AMD said it was unable to recreate the problem and asked for help from the small number of users who think their problem is with the AMD hardware. Parenthetically, only nVidia RTX-3k GPUs are having a problem with PCIe4 mode--I've been running my 5700XT in PCIe4 mode for over 17 months without any problems at all. I've never had USB problems, either. When running RTX-3k's in PCIe3 mode, the bandwidth they can use is regulated to spec, and the other PCIe devices, like sound cards, can function again. It is impossible for the PCIe bus to provide more bandwidth than specc'ed by PCIe4, so that leaves nVidia holding the bag for hogging the PCIe bus when set to run in PCIe4 mode. This is something that should be fixed in future nVidia driver updates, imo.


----------



## ManniX-ITA

Waltc said:


> Yes, AMD said it was unable to recreate the problem and asked for help from the small number of users who think their problem is with the AMD hardware. Parenthetically, only nVidia RTX-3k GPUs are having a problem with PCIe4 mode--I've been running my 5700XT in PCIe4 mode for over 17 months without any problems at all. I've never had USB problems, either. When running RTX-3k's in PCIe3 mode, the bandwidth they can use is regulated to spec, and the other PCIe devices, like sound cards, can function again. It is impossible for the PCIe bus to provide more bandwidth than specc'ed by PCIe4, so that leaves nVidia holding the bag for hogging the PCIe bus when set to run in PCIe4 mode. This is something that should be fixed in future nVidia driver updates, imo.


I don't see how it can be on the GPU the fault 
The x16 PCIe lanes are directly connected to the CPU and it's the CPU the host.
There's no bandwidth sharing and no switching; the GPU bandwidth can't be responsible for malfunctions or starving of other peripherals unless the CPU is misbehaving.
Plus there's no way the GPU could use bandwidth "in excess"; it can't hog the bus as it's dedicated; it's a high-speed serial point-to-point interconnect.
Theoretically it can use up to full speed the SerDES can achieve minus the overhead and error rate.
And I guess there are very few PCIe Gen4 devices more carefully tested than an nVidia GPU.
If the cause of the malfunction was the GPU it wouldn't have been certified and I'm sure AMD would have complained and made it public in less than a minute...


----------



## rehsd

Waltc said:


> Yes, AMD said it was unable to recreate the problem and asked for help from the small number of users who think their problem is with the AMD hardware. Parenthetically, only nVidia RTX-3k GPUs are having a problem with PCIe4 mode--I've been running my 5700XT in PCIe4 mode for over 17 months without any problems at all. I've never had USB problems, either. When running RTX-3k's in PCIe3 mode, the bandwidth they can use is regulated to spec, and the other PCIe devices, like sound cards, can function again. It is impossible for the PCIe bus to provide more bandwidth than specc'ed by PCIe4, so that leaves nVidia holding the bag for hogging the PCIe bus when set to run in PCIe4 mode. This is something that should be fixed in future nVidia driver updates, imo.


I've seen reports of it affecting users with Gen4 AMD GPUs. It's not exclusive to NVIDIA GPUs.


----------



## jeafke

Hi,
I've read about the alternatives for SIV and I don't think open hardware monitor was mentioned before.
I still prefer HWiNFO, which open hardware monitor is an supposed opensource alternative for.
But It has the ability to change "fixed fan speeds" even for the PCH fan. And it's free!
Only drawback is that when it's closed it wil revert to the bios settings.
openhardwaremonitor.org

Kind regards!


----------



## ChrisHW

Hello everyone, 
Sorry if off-topic,

I prepare a PC build with 5950x, Gigabyte Aorus Master x570 rev 1.2 and GSkill 3600C16 GTZNC.
Which BIOS version would you recommend to flash(since 5000 Ryzen are not supported out-of-the-box on Master) - F31, F32, or F33a/c?


Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## KedarWolf

Hammerkeg said:


> What was your method of identifying the worse cores?


You can run the CTR 2.0 app with Curve Optimizer enabled at the default settings to get the core quality as well.

Just know CO-1 in CTR is CO-0 in the BIOS, CO-2 in CTR is CO-1 in BIOS etc.


----------



## HyperC

Knew I shouldn't have tested this bios can't even boost over 4916mhz seems i need -45 all cores now but limited to -30 GG


----------



## TheBrandon

Can anyone share their all core overclock settings and speed they achieved? PBO2 is just not it for my use case. It's awesome with the benchmarks but I lose 30-40+ fps in various titles that need multicore workers. I have an AIO, CoolerMaster 360 in an open case. Right now, when gaming, temps are fine minus the chipset seeing over 73c but if I try to run Prime95 Small, its straight to the sun. What are the realistic speeds, voltages, and temps I can expect on this board with an all core overclock on a 5950X with my cooling solution?


----------



## Dan Hot

All F33x give me WHEA crap bios!


----------



## Krradr

Hello everybody, what is the best bios for ryzen 3700x, gigabyte aorus elite x570, ddr 4 16 gb, gtx 1070, win 10, ssd? Right now i'm using f30 but i have some troubles related to USB we all know about it. Thanks.


----------



## iRX

Krradr said:


> Hello everybody, what is the best bios for ryzen 3700x, gigabyte aorus elite x570, ddr 4 16 gb, gtx 1070, win 10, ssd? Right now i'm using f30 but i have some troubles related to USB we all know about it. Thanks.


Я больше года на F11 всё работает и с USB нет проблем. Тоже жду стабильную F33/F34, пока не вижу смысла обновляться хотя руки чешутся...


----------



## epicbanaan

Krradr said:


> Hello everybody, what is the best bios for ryzen 3700x, gigabyte aorus elite x570, ddr 4 16 gb, gtx 1070, win 10, ssd? Right now i'm using f30 but i have some troubles related to USB we all know about it. Thanks.


In my opinion the first beta with agesa 1.2.0.0 was is the best F32a (66.9 NS latency) IF 1900 / 3800 MHz CL16 micron e die and i'm able to hit 4.4 GHz on single threaded tasks (When i play warzone i see all 8 cores boosting (4375 MHz)


----------



## Krradr

epicbanaan said:


> In my opinion the first beta with agesa 1.2.0.0 was is the best F32a (66.9 NS latency) IF 1900 / 3800 MHz CL16 micron e die and i'm able to hit 4.4 GHz on single threaded tasks (When i play warzone i see all 8 cores boosting (4375 MHz)


Funny thing that only in warzone I have crackling audio when killstreaks happening, when you jump from the plain, when you spectate how you've been killed, warzone is the only game I have a crackling audio, I tried to change almost everything I could think off, change to 48 khz, change my audio setup, reinstall audio drivers, video etc, nothing is working for me. Is this is the problem with the game or something wrong with my system? If it's something wrong with my system then why every single game work beautiful? Latencymon shows 0 problems even after 1 hour. Honestly I don't know what can I do. Somebody can help me with this?


----------



## epicbanaan

Krradr said:


> Funny thing that only in warzone I have crackling audio when killstreaks happening, when you jump from the plain, when you spectate how you've been killed, warzone is the only game I have a crackling audio, I tried to change almost everything I could think off, change to 48 khz, change my audio setup, reinstall audio drivers, video etc, nothing is working for me. Is this is the problem with the game or something wrong with my system? If it's something wrong with my system then why every single game work beautiful? Latencymon shows 0 problems even after 1 hour. Honestly I don't know what can I do. Somebody can help me with this?


Try fixing your soc voltage on 1.1 v or a bit higher but dont exceed 1.2v
And also try playing a bit with the LLC settings.

Also from previous experience (4 different zen2 / zen3) systems is that warzone is really sensitive to memory problems they cause blackscreens, dx errors, ctd) funny thing is they all got resolved after enabling XMP and increasing the dram voltage a bit.


If you have time maybe you could try enabling pbo (PPT : 300 / TDC : 230 / EDC : 1) disable cstate global control , enable CPPC
LLC on high/turbo
CPU voltage on normal
and CPU voltage offset on +0.000v

oh and really important update the chipset drivers ! you can find them on amd.com

this min maxed pretty much my fps in warzone (2070 super)


----------



## KedarWolf

Krradr said:


> Funny thing that only in warzone I have crackling audio when killstreaks happening, when you jump from the plain, when you spectate how you've been killed, warzone is the only game I have a crackling audio, I tried to change almost everything I could think off, change to 48 khz, change my audio setup, reinstall audio drivers, video etc, nothing is working for me. Is this is the problem with the game or something wrong with my system? If it's something wrong with my system then why every single game work beautiful? Latencymon shows 0 problems even after 1 hour. Honestly I don't know what can I do. Somebody can help me with this?


I had one game like that, Cyberpunk.

Uninstalled drivers with DDU, instead of using motherboard support drivers, got the latest from Station Drivers Windows 7/8/8.1/10 & 20xx Server Sort By Submit Date, top driver.

Edit: It's already sorted by submit date.

Installed, zero problems since.


----------



## Krradr

epicbanaan said:


> Try fixing your soc voltage on 1.1 v or a bit higher but dont exceed 1.2v
> And also try playing a bit with the LLC settings.
> 
> Also from previous experience (4 different zen2 / zen3) systems is that warzone is really sensitive to memory problems they cause blackscreens, dx errors, ctd) funny thing is they all got resolved after enabling XMP and increasing the dram voltage a bit.
> 
> 
> If you have time maybe you could try enabling pbo (PPT : 300 / TDC : 230 / EDC : 1) disable cstate global control , enable CPPC
> LLC on high/turbo
> CPU voltage on normal
> and CPU voltage offset on +0.000v
> 
> oh and really important update the chipset drivers ! you can find them on amd.com
> 
> this min maxed pretty much my fps in warzone (2070 super)


what do you recommend to set dram voltage? On auto it's 1200, i changed it to 1300. This is ok?


----------



## Krradr

KedarWolf said:


> I had one game like that, Cyberpunk.
> 
> Uninstalled drivers with DDU, instead of using motherboard support drivers, got the latest from Station Drivers Windows 7/8/8.1/10 & 20xx Server Sort By Submit Date, top driver.
> 
> Edit: It's already sorted by submit date.
> 
> Installed, zero problems since.


you talking about realtek drivers? I have logitech g pro x through USB dongle, arctis 7 (dongle) and speakers connected directly to the mobo and all of them have this issues only in this game. I don't think it's related to the audio drivers. 
P. S. i don't have audio issues in c2077.


----------



## dr.Rafi

epicbanaan said:


> In my opinion the first beta with agesa 1.2.0.0 was is the best F32a (66.9 NS latency) IF 1900 / 3800 MHz CL16 micron e die and i'm able to hit 4.4 GHz on single threaded tasks (When i play warzone i see all 8 cores boosting (4375 MHz)


I hope I can get that bios for aorus extremex570, I used to have aorus master and was great bios but now have extreme and veryhard to find.


----------



## Krradr

epicbanaan said:


> Try fixing your soc voltage on 1.1 v or a bit higher but dont exceed 1.2v
> And also try playing a bit with the LLC settings.
> 
> Also from previous experience (4 different zen2 / zen3) systems is that warzone is really sensitive to memory problems they cause blackscreens, dx errors, ctd) funny thing is they all got resolved after enabling XMP and increasing the dram voltage a bit.
> 
> 
> If you have time maybe you could try enabling pbo (PPT : 300 / TDC : 230 / EDC : 1) disable cstate global control , enable CPPC
> LLC on high/turbo
> CPU voltage on normal
> and CPU voltage offset on +0.000v
> 
> oh and really important update the chipset drivers ! you can find them on amd.com
> 
> this min maxed pretty much my fps in warzone (2070 super)


i did everything what you said and nothing is changed


----------



## rissie

Krradr said:


> i did everything what you said and nothing is changed


For audio crackling, check your Vddp and Vddg... for Vddp, Vei had good results at 880mV but this did not work for me, I need 900mV for later bioses (for F11 era bioses I only needed 800mV). For Vddg, 950mV for CCD (since getting B-die, I need 1.06V for my IOD).


----------



## KedarWolf

Krradr said:


> i did everything what you said and nothing is changed


Did you see what I suggested?


----------



## Krradr

KedarWolf said:


> Did you see what I suggested?


I don't want to reinstall audio drivers because the last time i did this i could not install them correctly after a lot of trying, gigabyte realtek audio console refused to install, after some time and i don't know how but i managed to install this app. What is the point to reinstall realtek audio drivers if i have issues on logitech g pro x and steelseries arctis 7 they have nothing to do with realtek stuff they have their own software?


----------



## ryouiki

stasio said:


> F33c is out.....


Stasio, if you directly talk to BIOS team, can you please tell them to double check all options related to "Favorites (F11)" when they release a new BIOS. In F32, if you try to add AMD Overclock -> VDDG -> VDDG IOD to Favorites, you get a completely invalid entry.

In F33C if you try to add an item for BankGroupSwap Alt, it instead add an item for VCore Load Line Calibration.


----------



## TheBrandon

Alright, what exactly was the fix for the 3 beeps followed by post beep (1 beep) booting to windows and no issues? Completely stable and easily the best performance and stability including memory but now this. Even at stock, no xmp I get this. Samsung b die 16 x 2 3200CL14. Reset bios have not pulled battery due to needing to remove my GPU, everything works perfectly after a ton of testing benchmarks. Pbo2 curve has almost 4.8 all core non stop. Everything is set to default minus the curve, mem volt. No matter what, 3 bios beeps. 1900:1900.


----------



## Wechhe

@TheBrandon

Did you try disabling CSM support in your BIOS?


----------



## Waltc

Krradr said:


> Funny thing that only in warzone I have crackling audio when killstreaks happening, when you jump from the plain, when you spectate how you've been killed, warzone is the only game I have a crackling audio, I tried to change almost everything I could think off, change to 48 khz, change my audio setup, reinstall audio drivers, video etc, nothing is working for me. Is this is the problem with the game or something wrong with my system? If it's something wrong with my system then why every single game work beautiful? Latencymon shows 0 problems even after 1 hour. Honestly I don't know what can I do. Somebody can help me with this?


If the game is buggy, there is little to nothing you can do to fix it by playing with your mboard settings since the problem isn't with your specific system...I've got literally hundreds of installed games and not a single one crackles or pops--I have zero problems with USB. But I don't have Warzone. Probably helps that I'm running everything at stock clocks, voltages, and timings. Since you say none of your other games exhibits crackling and popping, that's a convincing case for a buggy Warzone game. I've read in other forums several negative posts about Warzone, specifically. That's an elementary deduction, and one worth remembering. Also worth knowing is the fact that game developers sometimes pass the buck rather than admit there's a bug(s) in their code which would take some time and effort to fix--they'll say something like, "Yes, there's a bug in the AMD AGESA's that we've been telling them about so maybe a future bios update will fix it," or other similar things. I've seen it happen many times over the years. In almost every case I've found that when problems happen in one game but no others, it's because the game is buggy or a mod I've installed is buggy and causing problems (saw mod problems often with Skyrim standard and SE versions, for instance.)


----------



## Waltc

Wechhe said:


> @TheBrandon
> 
> Did you try disabling CSM support in your BIOS?


Excellent question...it's always surprising to see the number of people who don't realize that Win10 is specifically designed as a UEFI OS. Legacy mode on motherboards these days is exactly what it sounds like--it's for legacy OSes--not Win10. Very strange to encounter rabid resistance to the very notion of installing and running with CSM disabled! OTOH, I've heard nothing but positive things from people who have decided to finally install Win10 in UEFI mode, contrasting vividly with their experiences installing and running Win10 in legacy mode.


----------



## ChrisHW

dr.Rafi said:


> I hope I can get that bios for aorus extremex570, I used to have aorus master and was great bios but now have extreme and veryhard to find.


Hi,
I am aorus master owner and was able to download only the official f32 version from gigabyte site.
Is the f32a better than the official one?

Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## bsmith27

Krradr said:


> Funny thing that only in warzone I have crackling audio when killstreaks happening, when you jump from the plain, when you spectate how you've been killed, warzone is the only game I have a crackling audio, I tried to change almost everything I could think off, change to 48 khz, change my audio setup, reinstall audio drivers, video etc, nothing is working for me. Is this is the problem with the game or something wrong with my system? If it's something wrong with my system then why every single game work beautiful? Latencymon shows 0 problems even after 1 hour. Honestly I don't know what can I do. Somebody can help me with this?
> [/QUOT
> 
> Sounds like you may have to uninstall and reinstall Warzone..


----------



## cyril4u

Krradr said:


> Hello everybody, what is the best bios for ryzen 3700x, gigabyte aorus elite x570, ddr 4 16 gb, gtx 1070, win 10, ssd? Right now i'm using f30 but i have some troubles related to USB we all know about it. Thanks.





iRX said:


> Я больше года на F11 всё работает и с USB нет проблем. Тоже жду стабильную F33/F34, пока не вижу смысла обновляться хотя руки чешутся...


Hello,
The same for me, I run under F11 bios about same config 3700x, gigabyte aorus elite x570, ddr 4 16 gb (Hynix, Patriot 3733), gtx 1080, win 10, NVME
no issue no WHEA, with IF 1900., (aida 64 Read 54500, Write 30400,Copy 49800, latency 67,5....very stable.)

Of course I monitor the benefits (or not) to switch to more recent bios... but I am afraid to get something worse.


----------



## des2k...

Jason_Cruze said:


> Personally I face USB issues not working at any given FCLK from 1900+. Don't know what is causing it in 1.2.0.0


Is it really a USB issue ? Is your IF / soc stable ? Can you run prime95 blend and listen to youtube without skipping video/audio? Do you pass realbench without reboots ?


----------



## des2k...

cyril4u said:


> Hello,
> The same for me, I run under F11 bios about same config 3700x, gigabyte aorus elite x570, ddr 4 16 gb (Hynix, Patriot 3733), gtx 1080, win 10, NVME
> no issue no WHEA, with IF 1900., (aida 64 Read 54500, Write 30400,Copy 49800, latency 67,5....very stable.)
> 
> Of course I monitor the benefits (or not) to switch to more recent bios... but I am afraid to get something worse.


I can tell you from experience that if you get IF 1900 working on F11 , no amount of tweaks will get it stable after F11.
For Zen2, after F11 the bios is complete trash / worthless code !

I'm 1904IF (small bclk) and I'm not switching from F11 with my 3900x.


----------



## panni

rissie said:


> For audio crackling, check your Vddp and Vddg... for Vddp, Vei had good results at 880mV but this did not work for me, I need 900mV for later bioses (for F11 era bioses I only needed 800mV). For Vddg, 950mV for CCD (since getting B-die, I need 1.06V for my IOD).


You _need_ 1.06V IOD for the crackling to go away?
I've been running 950/950/950/1025 VDDP/IOD/CCD/SOC for 3600/1800 for a week now. Do you have a voltage combination for when the crackling goes away, was it a combination of things, or certain voltages in particular?

Just lowered VDDP to 900 to see how that fares.

Edit: I'm guessing 875 VDDP would be right in my case for a 75mV distance @Veii, or is that not true for Zen3 anymore?


----------



## rissie

panni said:


> You _need_ 1.06V IOD for the crackling to go away?
> I've been running 950/950/950/1025 VDDP/IOD/CCD/SOC for 3600/1800 for a week now. Do you have a voltage combination for when the crackling goes away, was it a combination of things, or certain voltages in particular?
> 
> Just lowered VDDP to 900 to see how that fares.
> 
> Edit: I'm guessing 875 VDDP would be right in my case for a 75mV distance @Veii, or is that not true for Zen3 anymore?


I'm on Zen 2 (3900x) and with F11 bios I only needed 800mV for Vddp and 850mV for Vddg. With the newer bioses up to F31 I need 900mV for Vddp and correspondingly 950mV for Vddg (this is true for the hynix Djr and you can't really run it lower than Vddp). Since getting B-die, I needed the Vddg (IOD) to be 1060mV to be stable; Vsoc also needed to be 1135mV.


----------



## panni

rissie said:


> I'm on Zen 2 (3900x) and with F11 bios I only needed 800mV for Vddp and 850mV for Vddg. With the newer bioses up to F31 I need 900mV for Vddp and correspondingly 950mV for Vddg (this is true for the hynix Djr and you can't really run it lower than Vddp). Since getting B-die, I needed the Vddg (IOD) to be 1060mV to be stable; Vsoc also needed to be 1135mV.


Ah OK, then that's an entirely different topic I guess. I thought you were on Zen3. NVM


----------



## R-Type!

des2k... said:


> I can tell you from experience that if you get IF 1900 working on F11 , no amount of tweaks will get it stable after F11.
> For Zen2, after F11 the bios is complete trash / worthless code !
> 
> I'm 1904IF (small bclk) and I'm not switching from F11 with my 3900x.


That's simply untrue.

My main BIOS is F11 (Master 1.0 + 3900x) and there I'm running 3800 Mem/1900 IF.with a -0.125V CPU offset, well actually slightly above because of 100.3 BClk
Memory is 4x16 Hynix DJR with Ryzen DRAM Calc 3800 fast settings.
PBO 300/230/230, Scalar x5 and +200 AutroOC

Everything else (LLC etc) on auto.
Running PCIE-3 (auto mode) bec of RTX 20 Series.

I tried F33a and F33c on my Backup-BIOS and the only thing i had to change was the CPU Offset to -0.100V

I applied the same settings as above and the system works fine. Benchmark Scores are about the same which is what you expect from (almost) identical settings.


Currently there is absolutely no reason except Resizable BAR support (if you have a GPU that supports it) to switch to the F3x Versions for ZEN 2 but i like to play and IF Nvidia at some point enables RBAR for 20 Series (i doubt it) I want to have some idea what to expect.


So you CAN run 1900IF on F33 with ZEN2, maybe your Chip is somewhat sensitive to even minor changes but you can't simply generalize like that.


----------



## TheBrandon

Wechhe said:


> @TheBrandon
> 
> Did you try disabling CSM support in your BIOS?


I'll double check and I appreciate the reminder. Lately I've been on a tear with optimizing PBO2 vs all core OC. PBO takes some freaking time to test good gosh.



Waltc said:


> Excellent question...it's always surprising to see the number of people who don't realize that Win10 is specifically designed as a UEFI OS. Legacy mode on motherboards these days is exactly what it sounds like--it's for legacy OSes--not Win10. Very strange to encounter rabid resistance to the very notion of installing and running with CSM disabled! OTOH, I've heard nothing but positive things from people who have decided to finally install Win10 in UEFI mode, contrasting vividly with their experiences installing and running Win10 in legacy mode.


I believe its enabled by default but certainly grateful for the reminder so thank you so much. Lately the rabbit hole for me and my hardware is F33C is easily the best bios I have used and I purchased this board day 1 of launch... minus the beeping lol. With PBO2 Curve settings my 5950X flatlines higher at a lower voltage then I seem to be able to find a recipe for on just an all core OC. My inquisitive nature has been obsessing on the why piece of this. If I could just drop a 4.8 all day I would. I can pretty much stay around 5ghz with no issues with all worker counts. What is most interesting is I am almost running everything auto. Makes no sense that I can drop a 4.65 all core overclock and we have high temps and everything else. For audio I do get the occasional why is this clearer today or seem hotter? I've never liked the audio on the Master though I go optical out to my A50S and D50S. Additionally, I've flat lined my memory @ 1900 and typically used to just live around 1800 and I am certain I can push it much further but my memory @ 1.43v sees 50-53 after a period of time stress testing or memory intensive gaming (great ambient temps and open case, I need a solution that isn't ugly to further cool this). I wouldn't be surprised if digging into this has me missing other settings due time and getting PBO2 stable\optimized so thank you again! I can say with 100% certainty, I don't use any USB 2.0 ports and that legacy setting is disabled.

I think games that really push memory is magnifying audio issues, if people lower their ram timings\OC does it help?
My experience using WZ is I'd drop downtown, right next to Capital and on a completely stable machine, 5950X, 3090 FTW3 Ultra, I'd drop to 100ish FPS same spot @ 1080p esports settings essentially. For whatever reason NOT related to stability I had to roll back my memory on that bios version. After that, 230-300fps.


----------



## dr.Rafi

ChrisHW said:


> Hi,
> I am aorus master owner and was able to download only the official f32 version from gigabyte site.
> Is the f32a better than the official one?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


 f32a the one iam talking about came with ageesa 1.2.0.0 but stay online for short time was posted by Stasio for short while by mistake then he replaced with f32a but with older Agessa.
F32a with 1.2.0.0 Agessa was better had all the CO results of older bios and more stable than the F33x versions.


----------



## dr.Rafi

For anyone interested in old Bioses for many motherboards include Gigabyte aorus motherboards with clearly showing the agessa acompained. including Agessa ComboV2 1.1.0.0 B as Veii recommend. 
Check this:




__





Station-Drivers - Bios & Drivers


Bios & Drivers pour cartes mères (mainboard)




station-drivers.com




Gigabyte x570




__





Station-Drivers - Amd X570 (AM4)


Station-Drivers Le Site Special Drivers, Bios, Firmwares, ...




station-drivers.com


----------



## rissie

panni said:


> Ah OK, then that's an entirely different topic I guess. I thought you were on Zen3. NVM


The voltage differences between those voltages always need to remain and you haven't gotten it right. Vddp > ~50mV less than Vddg and Vsoc > ~ 100mV more than Vddg. You should also read the thread and you'll notice that Vddp has been reported best between 880mV - 900mV for both Zen 2 and 3. At the same time for Zen 3, people have been recommending much higher Vsoc vs Zen2.


----------



## panni

rissie said:


> The voltage differences between those voltages always need to remain and you haven't gotten it right. Vddp > ~50mV less than Vddg and Vsoc > ~ 100mV more than Vddg. You should also read the thread and you'll notice that Vddp has been reported best between 880mV - 900mV for both Zen 2 and 3. At the same time for Zen 3, people have been recommending much higher Vsoc vs Zen2.


Specifically for audio crackling issues? I don't have _any_ issues with my 5900X since the day it arrived, apart from audio crackling (that has gotten a lot better since I switched from a 1080 Ti to a 6800 XT), regardless of the voltages, at least on 3600/1800.


----------



## rissie

panni said:


> Specifically for audio crackling issues? I don't have _any_ issues with my 5900X since the day it arrived, apart from audio crackling (that has gotten a lot better since I switched from a 1080 Ti to a 6800 XT), regardless of the voltages, at least on 3600/1800.


I actually don't understand the thinking behind coming to a forum to ask for help and then not listening it when people actually tell you what you can try. If there are no issues then why come here and ask for help? You asked about crackling audio and I answered you specifically that it's usually related to your Vddp and Vsoc. I have nothing else to share here.


----------



## Jason_Cruze

des2k... said:


> Is it really a USB issue ? Is your IF / soc stable ? Can you run prime95 blend and listen to youtube without skipping video/audio? Do you pass realbench without reboots ?


I'm not sure if my IF/Soc is stable in the current beta, I just ported the stable changes which worked perfectly in the previous BIOS. I have even disable PBO and tried with 1900 FCLK in the latest BIOS. Stress test looks fine but while gaming the screen and all IO devices hangs and system reboots. Finally reverted back to stable BIOS with +250 offset with CO at 1900 FCLK leaving all the VDDG and VDDP to auto. It works fine, not a single crash while gaming/stress testing.

So my USB issues might be connected to the recent claims from AMD as I'm indeed using a 5600x processor. Maybe it affects the devices connected to the PC somehow when using AGESA 1.2.0.0.
Let's hope they address the issue and implement the same or better PBO2 in the upcoming BIOS revisions.


----------



## panni

rissie said:


> I actually don't understand the thinking behind coming to a forum to ask for help and then not listening it when people actually tell you what you can try. If there are no issues then why come here and ask for help? You asked about crackling audio and I answered you specifically that it's usually related to your Vddp and Vsoc. I have nothing else to share here.


Because many seem to confuse 3800/1900 voltages with those needed for 3600/1800, and I wasn't sure if you were answering specifically for the audio crackling issue or not. Simple as that.

BTW According to Veii Zen3 likes 40mV stepping, not 50:


Veii said:


> VDDP + x = VDDG +x = VSOC
> x always has to stay the same voltage stepping or a multiple of it
> Zen 3 likes 40mV as stepping
> you can use 2*40mV, 3*40mV and so on


----------



## Netherwind

Wanted to try Resize BAR so I went to I/O Ports and enabled 4G Decoding plus set Resize BAR to Auto. I rebooted but got thrown in BIOS where everything suddenly was very sluggish. I disabled 4G and BAR, saved and restarted but the computer wouldn't stop booting to BIOS and still be sluggish. I had to Load Optimized Defaults for everything to get back to normal.

Did I do something wrong? (I'm on F31)


----------



## ManniX-ITA

Netherwind said:


> Wanted to try Resize BAR so I went to I/O Ports and enabled 4G Decoding plus set Resize BAR to Auto. I rebooted but got thrown in BIOS where everything suddenly was very sluggish. I disabled 4G and BAR, saved and restarted but the computer wouldn't stop booting to BIOS and still be sluggish. I had to Load Optimized Defaults for everything to get back to normal.
> 
> Did I do something wrong? (I'm on F31)


ReBar will force CSM disabled, works only in UEFI.
That's why the BIOS was sluggish.


----------



## GoldPunchTR

Is that true that X570 Aorus Elite doesnt enough for dual rank rams? It seems there is support, if we can look support list, but somehow it cannot properly kinda feed it. Recently I bought BL16G30C15U4B.M16FE1 2x 16GB Dualchannel rams. Every time I turn on XMP, I was getting mostly error 0 on TM5 stress test. But without XMP there was no problem. I tried different bioses but nothing worked. My friend told it is related to motherboard, not ram itself. But still I returned the rams and refunded it.

You have any idea about that guys? Does anybody else here using 2x 16GB dual rank ram without any problem? I just dont want to change motherboard because of that.


----------



## Ohim

I have X570 Aorus Elite with 4 sticks of GSkill 3200 CL14 OC to 3600 CL14 ... that's running Dual Rank and i have no issues.


----------



## proav09

GoldPunchTR said:


> Is that true that X570 Aorus Elite doesnt enough for dual rank rams? It seems there is support, if we can look support list, but somehow it cannot properly kinda feed it. Recently I bought BL16G30C15U4B.M16FE1 2x 16GB Dualchannel rams. Every time I turn on XMP, I was getting mostly error 0 on TM5 stress test. But without XMP there was no problem. I tried different bioses but nothing worked. My friend told it is related to motherboard, not ram itself. But still I returned the rams and refunded it.
> 
> You have any idea about that guys? Does anybody else here using 2x 16GB dual rank ram without any problem? I just dont want to change motherboard because of that.


Hello,
I have X570 Aorus Elite, Bios F32 and 2x16 dual rank ram F4-3200C14D-32GTZN and have no problems using XMP. I've even OCed the ram up to 3333 Mhz (most stable unfortunately) and had no problems for months, but I'm lazy and after installing F32 bios didn't bother to manually tune the ram and only enabled XMP.

I have a different kind of problem with my build: from time to time (last 6 months rarely) my system fans go turbo at starting the pc and does not boot but after pressing the shutdown button for 10 seconds and then power on again it dissapears for at least 2 week to 1 month before reapearing again.


----------



## Drevi

GoldPunchTR said:


> Is that true that X570 Aorus Elite doesnt enough for dual rank rams? It seems there is support, if we can look support list, but somehow it cannot properly kinda feed it. Recently I bought BL16G30C15U4B.M16FE1 2x 16GB Dualchannel rams. Every time I turn on XMP, I was getting mostly error 0 on TM5 stress test. But without XMP there was no problem. I tried different bioses but nothing worked. My friend told it is related to motherboard, not ram itself. But still I returned the rams and refunded it.
> 
> You have any idea about that guys? Does anybody else here using 2x 16GB dual rank ram without any problem? I just dont want to change motherboard because of that.


Running ballistix 3200C16 at this settings for over a month.


----------



## zware

about 3+1 beeping and csm disabling .... i got also reply from gb esuport:

Question:Hi,f33c didnt fix the problem, all was the same .... but disabling CSM did a fix and now everything is nominal!best regards2/24/2021 10:04 AMAnswer: 
Dear customer,

Thank you for Your answer.
Did you already apply these bios settings for Smart Access Memory?
The settings are also valid for Nvidia 3xxx series.
GIGABYTE's Latest BIOS Update on AMD 500 Series Motherboards Enables Smart Access Memory and Rage Mode Functions | News - GIGABYTE Global
If this does not fix the problem , your Processor or the Motherboard seems to be defective.
Sorry for inconvenience caused by this.
If the products are still under warranty, please have it returned to your dealer for analysis.
Regards
Now ... i do not see large mem in report as i have nvidia 3080 and i do not expect to see it before new vbios arrive.... i am confused with reply.... do I need to see resize bar before new vbios get applied?


----------



## panni

I've just tried Auto on all voltages, just to see where we are with F33a:









This is more stable audio crackling wise than my last tries, which were:

900/950/950/1025 ("75mV" offset)
900/940/980/1060 (40mV offset)

This is weird. What's the discerning factor for VSOC? The value you set, or the value you get?
When I was trying to get 40mV offsets working I had 900/940/980/1060, which resulted in 1.050mV for VSOC - it was virtually impossible to hit 1.06V.

I'm confused. Why does this work better than manual settings? Why is VDDG higher than VSOC and it's fine?


----------



## mrsteelx

panni said:


> I've just tried Auto on all voltages, just to see where we are with F33a:
> View attachment 2480553
> 
> 
> This is more stable audio crackling wise than my last tries, which were:
> 
> 900/950/950/1025 ("75mV" offset)
> 900/940/980/1060 (40mV offset)
> 
> This is weird. What's the discerning factor for VSOC? The value you set, or the value you get?
> When I was trying to get 40mV offsets working I had 900/940/980/1060, which resulted in 1.050mV for VSOC - it was virtually impossible to hit 1.06V.
> 
> I'm confused. Why does this work better than manual settings? Why is VDDG higher than VSOC and it's fine?


GDM is on so it auto corrects voltage for you in the background.


----------



## meridius

Hi all

I own a gigabyte X570 Master and wanted to know if anyone have problems with the USB ports sometimes,

I have an external Blu-ray drive which is plugged into the red USB port and when i placed a disc into the drive it powered up and span the disc but would not read it at all just did nothing, windows did bring up the icon in my pc but would not load the disc. I ejected the disc and placed it back in and this time lost all power to the drive and it was dead could not even eject the disc. The only way i got it to work again was to unplug the USB cable (drive gets power from the USB to) and plug it back in and it worked perfectly fine from there on and tried a few discs. What can cause this?

Also noticed i have an external hard drive plugged in by the USB ports and it seems to slow the boot time down if I unplug the drive, it boots the pc much faster into windows, what can cause this? is the pc trying to check the external hard drive for something and slowing it down thinking it's a boot drive? can this be fixed as well.

I am on bios F11 and using a 3900 chip

thanks


----------



## R-Type!

meridius said:


> Hi all
> 
> I own a gigabyte X570 Master and wanted to know if anyone have problems with the USB ports sometimes,
> 
> I have an external Blu-ray drive which is plugged into the red USB port and when i placed a disc into the drive it powered up and span the disc but would not read it at all just did nothing, windows did bring up the icon in my pc but would not load the disc. I ejected the disc and placed it back in and this time lost all power to the drive and it was dead could not even eject the disc. The only way i got it to work again was to unplug the USB cable (drive gets power from the USB to) and plug it back in and it worked perfectly fine from there on and tried a few discs. What can cause this?
> 
> Also noticed i have an external hard drive plugged in by the USB ports and it seems to slow the boot time down if I unplug the drive, it boots the pc much faster into windows, what can cause this? is the pc trying to check the external hard drive for something and slowing it down thinking it's a boot drive? can this be fixed as well.
> 
> I am on bios F11 and using a 3900 chip
> 
> thanks


For me this looks like a power supply issue with your optical drive.


I have a similar setup, Master (1.0) with 3900x BIOS F11 and an external Blu-ray Drive and external HDD.
Both of the external drives are powered via external Power supply, USB alone normally can not supply sufficient power to keep an optical (internal drive converted to external) or 3.5" HDD running.

I have never experienced USB problems like you are describing. No weird dropouts or disconnects even when copying full disks from optical to the external HDD.

Did you try different USB Ports? On some systems (mostly Notebooks) i noticed that different USB ports have different power delivery capabilities, a drive that would work fine on one port would not work on another port.


The boot delay with USB devices connected seem to be "normal", the bios is checking every device for type and if it contains bootable media which seems to slow down the post process a lot.

You can disable "USB Mass storage support" in BIOS -> Settings -> IO Ports -> USB configuration. This will get rid of the POST delay but you won't be able to boot from USB devices.


----------



## dr.Rafi

Do anybody confirm such results are possible on ambient cooling, me personaly I can not believe


----------



## NoysX

dr.Rafi said:


> Do anybody confirm such results are possible on ambient cooling, me personaly I can not believe


Why can't you believe? Its a pretty good PBO I guess. I'm running a waterloop on my 5600x and there is only the bad feeling of pushing a unhealthy amount of voltages in the cpu what stopped me from using a ~5ghz peak clock. Since you can tell from the screenshot it's not a allcore oc but a max boost clock it's pretty easy to set this up with a decent cooler and a good binned chip.


----------



## panni

mrsteelx said:


> GDM is on so it auto corrects voltage for you in the background.


All of them or only VSOC? I'd assume a VSOC of 1.060 would be correct in this case?


----------



## Netherwind

ManniX-ITA said:


> ReBar will force CSM disabled, works only in UEFI.
> That's why the BIOS was sluggish.


Yes but the real problem was that the computer kept booting to BIOS, I couldn't get to Windows.


----------



## TheBrandon

Anyone have any thoughts on this, this may be slightly off topic. My 3090 sits extremely close to my memory which is seeing 50+ degrees at 1.42 volts easy on a day 1 Aorus Master. I have great ambient temps and this hasn't been an issue before but under load I am seeing 55c+ on the memory. Is it common to see temps this high? I believe its causing significant stability issues even @ 1.42 3600. Case is a Thermaltake P3 with an AIO which has the only fans on it short of the board and PSU of course. 

I have a few options.


RMA this memory (Samsung B Die 3200 CL14 1.35v).
Vertically mount the GPU. It won't matter for now but a riser is $60+ for a PCIe 4.0. I have everything for 3.0.
Cool the memory via fan or something else. 
What am I missing? Should I just RMA the memory if its grown worse or I never noticed or is this expected behavior due to the backplate being so close?


----------



## obogobo

TheBrandon said:


> Anyone have any thoughts on this, this may be slightly off topic. My 3090 sits extremely close to my memory which is seeing 50+ degrees at 1.42 volts easy on a day 1 Aorus Master. I have great ambient temps and this hasn't been an issue before but under load I am seeing 55c+ on the memory. Is it common to see temps this high? I believe its causing significant stability issues even @ 1.42 3600. Case is a Thermaltake P3 with an AIO which has the only fans on it short of the board and PSU of course.
> 
> I have a few options.
> 
> 
> RMA this memory (Samsung B Die 3200 CL14 1.35v).
> Vertically mount the GPU. It won't matter for now but a riser is $60+ for a PCIe 4.0. I have everything for 3.0.
> Cool the memory via fan or something else.
> What am I missing? Should I just RMA the memory if its grown worse or I never noticed or is this expected behavior due to the backplate being so close?


My 3800CL14 (B-Die) gets HOT at 1.5V (stock XMP setting) as yeah, it's right above the 3080 FE passthru fan exhausting onto the RAM. I find that setting the GPU fan to 75% constant in Afterburner is enough to keep them ~50C, so would recommend trying a small memory fan before RMA. 2 sticks is also about 7C cooler than 4 for me as they have much more room to breathe.


----------



## ManniX-ITA

TheBrandon said:


> Anyone have any thoughts on this, this may be slightly off topic. My 3090 sits extremely close to my memory which is seeing 50+ degrees at 1.42 volts easy on a day 1 Aorus Master. I have great ambient temps and this hasn't been an issue before but under load I am seeing 55c+ on the memory. Is it common to see temps this high? I believe its causing significant stability issues even @ 1.42 3600. Case is a Thermaltake P3 with an AIO which has the only fans on it short of the board and PSU of course.
> 
> I have a few options.
> 
> 
> RMA this memory (Samsung B Die 3200 CL14 1.35v).
> Vertically mount the GPU. It won't matter for now but a riser is $60+ for a PCIe 4.0. I have everything for 3.0.
> Cool the memory via fan or something else.
> What am I missing? Should I just RMA the memory if its grown worse or I never noticed or is this expected behavior due to the backplate being so close?


It's expected, the B-die on the Master Rel. 1.0 runs very hot, much higher than it should.
If the fan slot aligned to the memory on case top is empty you can put a fan firing downward to counteract the GPU exhaust.
If it's not feasible then a memory fan cooling kit but they are usually pretty noisy and you'll need to run it fast cause it will suck the GPU hot air.
Otherwise mounting the GPU vertically could be your next best option.


----------



## TheBrandon

obogobo said:


> My 3800CL14 (B-Die) gets HOT at 1.5V (stock XMP setting) as yeah, it's right above the 3080 FE passthru fan exhausting onto the RAM. I find that setting the GPU fan to 75% constant in Afterburner is enough to keep them ~50C, so would recommend trying a small memory fan before RMA. 2 sticks is also about 7C cooler than 4 for me as they have much more room to breathe.


Did you end up with a fan solution? What did you get?



ManniX-ITA said:


> It's expected, the B-die on the Master Rel. 1.0 runs very hot, much higher than it should.
> If the fan slot aligned to the memory on case top is empty you can put a fan firing downward to counteract the GPU exhaust.
> If it's not feasible then a memory fan cooling kit but they are usually pretty noisy and you'll need to run it fast cause it will suck the GPU hot air.
> Otherwise mounting the GPU vertically could be your next best option.


One thing after the other. My concern with riser is pcie and would I be losing any performance? I need to Google that up. Any fan recommendations? My case is an open case. Thermaltake P3.


----------



## overpower

The only way to clear cmos in the ultra, is to touch the pins with a screwdriver? There isn't any button on the mb? (Except the battery)

I'm only asking because in the asus crosshair 6 hero it was convenient to use it on bad oc.

Also, how does the dual bios work and kick off?

Thanks

Edit: eg if I'm gonna do an unstable oc that wont boot, will it boot to the 2nd bios? Is there an option to clear cmos of the main bios? Do I keep the saved profile while clearing cmos (in asus it would keep the profile)?


----------



## ManniX-ITA

TheBrandon said:


> One thing after the other. My concern with riser is pcie and would I be losing any performance? I need to Google that up. Any fan recommendations? My case is an open case. Thermaltake P3.


Never tried myself but seems also Gen4 up to 50cm doesn't affect performances.
Would keep it as short as possible of course.

Not sure about the ram fan kits, only heard some positive comments about this one:









Corsair Vengeance Airflow Speicherlüfter für Vengeance/Vengeance Pro Series DDR3: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör


Corsair Vengeance Airflow Speicherlüfter für Vengeance/Vengeance Pro Series DDR3 (CMYAF) - Kostenloser Versand ab 29€. Jetzt bei Amazon.de bestellen!



www.amazon.de





But it's very old, made for DDR3; you may need to be creative to fix it properly.
The others have usually really bad and unreliable fans.


----------



## TheBrandon

ManniX-ITA said:


> Never tried myself but seems also Gen4 up to 50cm doesn't affect performances.
> Would keep it as short as possible of course.
> 
> Not sure about the ram fan kits, only heard some positive comments about this one:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Corsair Vengeance Airflow Speicherlüfter für Vengeance/Vengeance Pro Series DDR3: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör
> 
> 
> Corsair Vengeance Airflow Speicherlüfter für Vengeance/Vengeance Pro Series DDR3 (CMYAF) - Kostenloser Versand ab 29€. Jetzt bei Amazon.de bestellen!
> 
> 
> 
> www.amazon.de
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But it's very old, made for DDR3; you may need to be creative to fix it properly.
> The others have usually really bad and unreliable fans.


Any issues dropping a brushless fan directly on the backplate of the GPU? This would give me an idea on what I would have to work with without making my PC look like a hot mess of Frankenstein garbage via trail and error. Basically testing what cools the memory the most. Nothing should melt from the fan or anything.


----------



## HyperC

So when is gigabyte releasing the newer agesa or do they have to run through the whole alphabet again and nerf it more


----------



## meridius

R-Type! said:


> For me this looks like a power supply issue with your optical drive.
> 
> 
> I have a similar setup, Master (1.0) with 3900x BIOS F11 and an external Blu-ray Drive and external HDD.
> Both of the external drives are powered via external Power supply, USB alone normally can not supply sufficient power to keep an optical (internal drive converted to external) or 3.5" HDD running.
> 
> I have never experienced USB problems like you are describing. No weird dropouts or disconnects even when copying full disks from optical to the external HDD.
> 
> Did you try different USB Ports? On some systems (mostly Notebooks) i noticed that different USB ports have different power delivery capabilities, a drive that would work fine on one port would not work on another port.
> 
> 
> The boot delay with USB devices connected seem to be "normal", the bios is checking every device for type and if it contains bootable media which seems to slow down the post process a lot.
> 
> You can disable "USB Mass storage support" in BIOS -> Settings -> IO Ports -> USB configuration. This will get rid of the POST delay but you won't be able to boot from USB devices.


Thanks 

the optical drive is a laptop drive using a external case.

Hitachi-LG BU40N Internal UHD Blu-Ray/DVD Drive/Burner, Slim 9.5 mm Rewriter for Laptop, Desktop PC, 
Hitachi-LG BU40N Internal UHD Blu-Ray/DVD Drive/Burner, Slim 9.5 mm Rewriter for Laptop, Desktop PC, Windows 10 Compatible, Ultra HD 4K Playback, M-Disc Support (Bare Drive): Amazon.co.uk: Computers & Accessories 

and a case.
Vantec USB 3.0 Slim SATA Optical Drive Enclosure
Amazon.com: Vantec USB 3.0 Slim SATA Optical Drive Enclosure (NST-510S3-BK), 9.5 mm (Slim): Computers & Accessories

the only thing is i never used the optical drive for months and maybe something happened when i placed the sic inside as it was all fixed when i unplugged it and plugged it back into eh usb port which i found strange.


----------



## matthew87

ManniX-ITA said:


> It's expected, the B-die on the Master Rel. 1.0 runs very hot, much higher than it should.
> If the fan slot aligned to the memory on case top is empty you can put a fan firing downward to counteract the GPU exhaust.
> If it's not feasible then a memory fan cooling kit but they are usually pretty noisy and you'll need to run it fast cause it will suck the GPU hot air.
> Otherwise mounting the GPU vertically could be your next best option.


Why does it run hotter on revision 1.0 boards? What is the difference between a rev 1 and 1.1 or 1.2 board that explains the temp difference?

Is there a thread or discussion on reddit, gigabyte forums or elsewhere discussing differences in memory temps between the various revisions of the Master board? How have you come to this conclusion that there's a difference between various revisions of the Master that is the underlying reason for the ram temps this user is encountering?

I have a rev 1.0 Aorus Master and have no such temperature issues with my Samsung B die. That's with a 3800X and a 6800 XT with its power limit maxed. I find it hard to believe that different revisions of the same board, running at same speeds, timings and voltages would have wildly different temperatures. Can you provide any evidence of this?

That said, if the 3090 is dumping its heat right onto the memory then i could see why the temps could reach that high. The cause then wouldn't be anything to do with the motherboard, but combination of parts and cooling.


----------



## 99belle99

overpower said:


> The only way to clear cmos in the ultra, is to touch the pins with a screwdriver? There isn't any button on the mb? (Except the battery)
> 
> I'm only asking because in the asus crosshair 6 hero it was convenient to use it on bad oc.
> 
> Also, how does the dual bios work and kick off?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Edit: eg if I'm gonna do an unstable oc that wont boot, will it boot to the 2nd bios? Is there an option to clear cmos of the main bios? Do I keep the saved profile while clearing cmos (in asus it would keep the profile)?


Yea you touch the two pins with a screw driver. When you update the bios next time make sure you select to also flash the backup bios so it is up to date as Gigabyte's dual bios solution on most of their boards is automatic so it switches to second bios if it finds trouble trying to boot on the main bios.

Yes saved profiles are kept when you clear CMOS.


----------



## TheBrandon

matthew87 said:


> Why does it run hotter on revision 1.0 boards? What is the difference between a rev 1 and 1.1 or 1.2 board that explains the temp difference?
> 
> Is there a thread or discussion on reddit, gigabyte forums or elsewhere discussing differences in memory temps between the various revisions of the Master board? How have you come to this conclusion that there's a difference between various revisions of the Master that is the underlying reason for the ram temps this user is encountering?
> 
> I have a rev 1.0 Aorus Master and have no such temperature issues with my Samsung B die. That's with a 3800X and a 6800 XT with its power limit maxed. I find it hard to believe that different revisions of the same board, running at same speeds, timings and voltages would have wildly different temperatures. Can you provide any evidence of this?
> 
> That said, if the 3090 is dumping its heat right onto the memory then i could see why the temps could reach that high. The cause then wouldn't be anything to do with the motherboard, but combination of parts and cooling.


On my Aorus Elite X570 Rev 1 it seems to be the same thing. On my ASUS Prime B550 Plus seems to run a lot cooler less volts? I would need to do some long term benching though.


----------



## matthew87

TheBrandon said:


> On my Aorus Elite X570 Rev 1 it seems to be the same thing. On my ASUS Prime B550 Plus seems to run a lot cooler less volts? I would need to do some long term benching though.


But you can configure the dram voltage in bios manually and or XMP profile. 

1.35v on a rev 1 board should be the same as 1.35v on rev 1.1 or 1.2.

Unless the rev 1 boards lie and over vault the dram and hardware monitors like hwinfo and the like are none the wiser.


----------



## ryouiki

ManniX-ITA said:


> It's expected, the B-die on the Master Rel. 1.0 runs very hot, much higher than it should.


I haven't seen this behavior... my 1.0 and 1.1 board use identical kits of 4xSR B-Die, if there is any difference in temperature it would be down to sensor margin of error.


----------



## ManniX-ITA

ryouiki said:


> I haven't seen this behavior... my 1.0 and 1.1 board use identical kits of 4xSR B-Die, if there is any difference in temperature it would be down to sensor margin of error.


Not sure if it's because mine are DR or depends on the PCB version.
I've compared same kit and voltage/timings with similar setup using Rel 1.0 and the temps were the same as mine, Rel 1.1/1.2 and it was 3-5c cooler.
On the Unify-X just switching the board and the same kit runs 5-10c cooler.


----------



## matthew87

ryouiki said:


> I haven't seen this behavior... my 1.0 and 1.1 board use identical kits of 4xSR B-Die, if there is any difference in temperature it would be down to sensor margin of error.


Note his selective responses too. Interestingly ManniX-ITA 'missed' my post, the one directly quoting him and respectfully querying his claim. I guess that big red prompt and exclamation mark that comes up on your profile when you've been quoted in a post was easy to miss....

Says enough really.

This is far from the first time I and others have called out his habit of passing off his opinions as fact. His response was very 'matter of fact' to that other poster, as though what he was saying in relation to high mem temps on rev 1 boards was simply an accepted and proven fact. That's not helping members in this thread or OC.net, that's muddying the waters and misleading.


----------



## ManniX-ITA

matthew87 said:


> Note his selective responses too. Interestingly ManniX-ITA 'missed' my post, the one directly quoting him and respectfully querying his claim. I guess that big red prompt and exclamation mark that comes up on your profile when you've been quoted in a post was easy to miss....
> 
> Says enough really.
> 
> This is far from the first time I and others have called out his habit of passing off his opinions as fact. His response was very 'matter of fact' to that other poster, as though what he was saying in relation to high mem temps on rev 1 boards was simply an accepted and proven fact. That's not helping members in this thread or OC.net, that's muddying the waters and misleading.


Apparently doesn't say enough; unfortunately I do get the notifications when you quote my posts.
I will repeat it again just to be sure it gets engraved in your mind; I'm going to ignore you and your toxic comments.

If you think my opinions are matter of facts, it's your problem.
Facts are I'm often right and always helping others, 99% of the times you chime in is to criticize me or someone else with this aggressive attitude.
Hope you enjoy it, I don't give a frack.


----------



## dr.Rafi

matthew87 said:


> Note his selective responses too. Interestingly ManniX-ITA 'missed' my post, the one directly quoting him and respectfully querying his claim. I guess that big red prompt and exclamation mark that comes up on your profile when you've been quoted in a post was easy to miss....
> 
> Says enough really.
> 
> This is far from the first time I and others have called out his habit of passing off his opinions as fact. His response was very 'matter of fact' to that other poster, as though what he was saying in relation to high mem temps on rev 1 boards was simply an accepted and proven fact. That's not helping members in this thread or OC.net, that's muddying the waters and misleading.


Most of us who really spend long time on this forum can compare our results to others with similar setting and hardware, and we give openions based on that, the mater is fact or not it is not important, this is not a Court, who really want to seek facts need test themself or find repeatable(reproducable) results from many users, quality control in major companies like AMD and gigabyte is not well enough, and every piece of harware is acting very different to other same model hardwares ,so may be yours is running the ram cool, but others not, and that why we reached almost 750 pages only on x570 aorus motherboards.


----------



## matthew87

ManniX-ITA said:


> Apparently doesn't say enough; unfortunately I do get the notifications when you quote my posts.
> I will repeat it again just to be sure it gets engraved in your mind; I'm going to ignore you and your toxic comments.


Oh please, the victim card?

I've never once abused you or been 'toxic' towards you. Rather, asked you to provide further clarification on statements you make in this thread when responding to others seeking advice.

If you have a problem with my commentary by all means raise it with a forum moderator. Heck, please do go and highlight a single post I've ever made towards you that was abusive. If i'm such a toxic troll, please bring such posts to the attention of others in this thread so they can safely ignore me too.

I've perhaps commented 3-5 times in this thread on your posts, that's in 1.5 years. Clearly I'm trolling you hard.



> If you think my opinions are matter of facts, it's your problem.
> Facts are I'm often right and always helping others, 99% of the times you chime in is to criticize me or someone else with this aggressive attitude.
> Hope you enjoy it, I don't give a frack.


Your posts are never presented as opinions, rather you try to pass them off as facts just like you did here. When questioned you then play the same old cards of back peddling, claiming they were only 'opinions' and then trying to label anyone who calls you out as 'toxic'.

The only person who's toxic here is you, misrepresenting your opinions as facts to those seeking help and feedback.

Ironically i've had a few PMs from other users in this thread in relation to similar experiences.... odd.



dr.Rafi said:


> who really want to seek facts need test themself or find repeatable(reproducable) results from many users, quality control in major companies like AMD and gigabyte is not well enough, and every piece of harware is acting very different to other same model hardwares ,so may be yours is running the ram cool, but others not, and that why we reached almost 750 pages only on x570 aorus motherboards.


No one can read ManniX's original post that started all this and honestly say the way it was written could be interpreted as him merely expressing his opinion/experience.

Perhaps it's a language matter, as I believe English isn't his native tongue.

It was written as though it was gospel truth, rev 1.0 boards run ram hotter. Then when he's questioned as to what experiences and information he based this 'fact' on, it turns out little to nothing. He can't even explain why and then goes on about how maybe it's related to single vs dual rank memory. The story certainly evolved from his initial one liner that provided zero value to the original poster.

Now at least that poster who asked the question has heard differing opinions/experiences. You and I haven't had such issues, ManniX has and he's now provided some context. I'll leave it up to the original poster to draw their own conclusion.


----------



## overpower

I have a strange issue. Last night I left my pc on mining. Today, sometime it just randomly rebooted. Yesterday before mining I also did some ram tighting so after the reboot today I started tm5. After about 1 hour, the pc restarted and it was stuck at a bootloop with a beep and the chipset fan ramping up and down in between. I tried to re-seat rams and gpu, and cleared cmos using screwdriver but even when I was entering bios, it would again restart with the same beep. Not in bootloop, but it wouldnt stay in bios for more than 5 secs. After that, I pressed end to flash again the bios to both primary and 2nd bios.
Now it booted fine and I;m about to start again tm5.

What do you think it went wrong? My oc was unstable after all?

Ok while i was writing this post, my pc restarted and it kept restarting with only the leds blinking. Like it was switching it on and off again and again. For now, I checked all the internal connections to see maybe there was a loose cable

Edit: Ok it happened again after I tried to start tm5 again. reboots with leds blinking until it went in to bios. Now i'm running tm5 completely stock

Edit2: it did it again! Rebooted, but not actually. It seemed it was off for 10 secs with only the power leds of case on, and then again bootloop. I have a video below in the YouTube link


----------



## Veii

panni said:


> I've just tried Auto on all voltages, just to see where we are with F33a:
> View attachment 2480553
> 
> 
> This is more stable audio crackling wise than my last tries, which were:
> 
> 900/950/950/1025 ("75mV" offset)
> 900/940/980/1060 (40mV offset)
> 
> This is weird. What's the discerning factor for VSOC? The value you set, or the value you get?
> When I was trying to get 40mV offsets working I had 900/940/980/1060, which resulted in 1.050mV for VSOC - it was virtually impossible to hit 1.06V.
> 
> I'm confused. Why does this work better than manual settings? Why is VDDG higher than VSOC and it's fine?


SOC is the value you read out.
Loadlines should exist , soo usually you set it higher in the bios to compensate for Loadline 2 or one with a stronger droop
flat loadline will always overshoot a slight bit
1 under flat can utilize switching frequency changes to be finetuned
MemTests will always lower SOC same as AVX2 throttle tests

Minimum limits you might have read, are minimum limits you have to hold
Higher rarely makes issues, just interferes with set procODT (if too high)
Unlike VDDG, which is taken and balanced internally (soo set voltage matters)
SOC has a loadline same as DRAM has loadlines
GET matters here

CPU VDDP, and cLDO_VDDP , SET matters - as they will be taken and adjusted correspondingly to thermal conditions
I've tried matching them as perfect "get" values, but the results where only worse
VDDG is practically impossible, as you change one value - the other gets changed (CCD & IOD work in a balance together)
cLDO_VDDP 1mV off caused signal miss-alignment
Soo everything is SET except for SOC & vCore which you have to take loadline + instruction set fixed droop (AVX2 for example)


----------



## Medizinmann

TheBrandon said:


> Anyone have any thoughts on this, this may be slightly off topic. My 3090 sits extremely close to my memory which is seeing 50+ degrees at 1.42 volts easy on a day 1 Aorus Master. I have great ambient temps and this hasn't been an issue before but under load I am seeing 55c+ on the memory. Is it common to see temps this high? I believe its causing significant stability issues even @ 1.42 3600. Case is a Thermaltake P3 with an AIO which has the only fans on it short of the board and PSU of course.
> 
> I have a few options.
> 
> RMA this memory (Samsung B Die 3200 CL14 1.35v).
> Vertically mount the GPU. It won't matter for now but a riser is $60+ for a PCIe 4.0. I have everything for 3.0.
> Cool the memory via fan or something else.
> What am I missing? Should I just RMA the memory if its grown worse or I never noticed or is this expected behavior due to the backplate being so close?


First of all before OCing my memory and before I optimized airflow* – I saw temps up to 55°C when stresstesting with Karhu Ramtest - without any instabilities, when using standard XMP-settings.
I use a similar rated kit (G Skill 3200 CL14) running @3600 CL14 with 1.44V and I get instabilities above 50°C.
To prevent it I keep temps below 48°C using a RAM-Cooler – I ordered it on aliexpress and exchanged the fans for Noctuas – works fine and after changing the fans not noisy at all.
ALSEYE RAM Cooler PC Fan DDR Memory Cooler with Dual 60mm Fan PWM 1500 4000RPM Cooler for DDR2/3/4|memory cooler|ram coolerram memory cooler - AliExpress

Best regards,
Medizinmann
PS: I use an Aorus Xtreme x570 V1.0.
*I now use a lot more fans for the intake (like 14 120mm Noctuas - placed on the rads of my watercooling loop in push&pull)...only 2-3 fans on an AIO isn't much when OCing...


----------



## panni

Veii said:


> SOC is the value you read out.
> Loadlines should exist , soo usually you set it higher in the bios to compensate for Loadline 2 or one with a stronger droop
> flat loadline will always overshoot a slight bit
> 1 under flat can utilize switching frequency changes to be finetuned
> MemTests will always lower SOC same as AVX2 throttle tests
> 
> Minimum limits you might have read, are minimum limits you have to hold
> Higher rarely makes issues, just interferes with set procODT (if too high)
> Unlike VDDG, which is taken and balanced internally (soo set voltage matters)
> SOC has a loadline same as DRAM has loadlines
> GET matters here
> 
> CPU VDDP, and cLDO_VDDP , SET matters - as they will be taken and adjusted correspondingly to thermal conditions
> I've tried matching them as perfect "get" values, but the results where only worse
> VDDG is practically impossible, as you change one value - the other gets changed (CCD & IOD work in a balance together)
> cLDO_VDDP 1mV off caused signal miss-alignment
> Soo everything is SET except for SOC & vCore which you have to take loadline + instruction set fixed droop (AVX2 for example)


Interesting, thank you.

Does that mean that in this case the VSOC is _actually_ lower than VDDG?
Everything's fine with the above Auto settings; should I care? Should I take the VDDG/P values and calculate a correct VSOC from there (which would probably bei 1.06 or 1.1V), or just leave it as-is?

Thanks


----------



## overpower

overpower said:


> ...


After 8 hours of troubleshooting, and bricking my mb I managed to make it bootable again. Stupid me changed motherboards without doing a format, and when I removed the nvme, it booted fine. Until then, bootloop without even reaching bios screen, then later, after flashing older bios, it would stuck at splash screen etc.

What an experience

Edit: Went back to crosshair 6 hero. My mb seems to have come DOA. the reboot continued after all


----------



## ryouiki

ManniX-ITA said:


> Not sure if it's because mine are DR or depends on the PCB version.
> I've compared same kit and voltage/timings with similar setup using Rel 1.0 and the temps were the same as mine, Rel 1.1/1.2 and it was 3-5c cooler.
> On the Unify-X just switching the board and the same kit runs 5-10c cooler.


Weird, are ProcODT / DrvStr / Termination values the same? I know the Master board has a tendency to add additional voltage over what you request for memory, so 1.36 BIOS is like 1.38-1.39 but both revisions of mine do that so doesn't explain difference between the two.

I wonder if the Unify-X only having 2 slots moves them further away from the CPU heatsink which would also help, unless you are on a waterblock?


----------



## ManniX-ITA

ryouiki said:


> Weird, are ProcODT / DrvStr / Termination values the same? I know the Master board has a tendency to add additional voltage over what you request for memory, so 1.36 BIOS is like 1.38-1.39 but both revisions of mine do that so doesn't explain difference between the two.
> 
> I wonder if the Unify-X only having 2 slots moves them further away from the CPU heatsink which would also help, unless you are on a waterblock?


I have tested similar/same settings as posted here for my same kit and similar 2x16GB B-die.
Of course not exactly the same but same class of air CPU cooler and similar case/fans setup; I have a Dark Rock Pro 4.
Not a delta to justify such a big difference between the Rel 1.0 and 1.1/1.2.

Unify-X as well is applying a bit more VDIMM as the Master; yes the airflow is better since the 2 DIMM slots are more or less at the same distance of the farthest from the CPU socket on the Master.
But the staggering difference of temperature is mostly because the kit now works properly; I was limited to CL16 and VDIMM below 1.5V on the Master, etc etc
Now I can run easily without running at full speed the fan on top the DIMMs and at 1.56V instead of 1.49V.
Runs error free at 56c while on the Master is erroring at 53c with more relaxed timings; couldn't go below tRFC 270 now I can run 260 at same VDIMM and down to 238 with 1.55V.

I've seen a lot of people with DR B-die having the same issues with the Rel. 1.0 while mostly those with SR B-die are running fine.
But the temps for the SR as well seems a bit higher then they should looking at the HWInfo screenshots posted here, hard to judge.
@TheBrandon is using a F4-3200C14D-32GTZR kit which is a DR B-die but being 3200 MHz likely is a B1 PCB while mine is a B2.
So I'm more inclined to think the issue is in general with DR B-die and not related to the PCB.
There are also custom PCBs so it could be some are working better than others.


----------



## KedarWolf

ManniX-ITA said:


> Not sure if it's because mine are DR or depends on the PCB version.
> I've compared same kit and voltage/timings with similar setup using Rel 1.0 and the temps were the same as mine, Rel 1.1/1.2 and it was 3-5c cooler.
> On the Unify-X just switching the board and the same kit runs 5-10c cooler.


Can confirm going from the Godlike to the Unify-X the RAM runs much cooler.


----------



## PowerK

Been using X570 Xtreme for a several months now. (Coming from being Asus all the time user).
I think Gigabyte's BIOS leaves a lot to be desired.
For example,
VSoC in Tweaker menu and the same thing is also under AMD overclocking menu in a completely different tab/section.
Duplicates of CAD Bus Timing, strength, GDM, CR etc.. are all over the place.


----------



## panni

panni said:


> Interesting, thank you.
> 
> Does that mean that in this case the VSOC is _actually_ lower than VDDG?
> Everything's fine with the above Auto settings; should I care? Should I take the VDDG/P values and calculate a correct VSOC from there (which would probably bei 1.06 or 1.1V), or just leave it as-is?
> 
> Thanks


Just updated from F33a to F33c. The auto voltages changed again:







vs









Isn't VSOC a little high for 3600/1800? CCD and IOD went up 0.02V as well.

Edit: Can confirm IF hole at 1900; 1933 boots but throws the occasional WHEA.


----------



## ghiga_andrei

ghiga_andrei said:


> I have another small issue not related to the new CPUs.
> 
> I have my computer connected to the same wall socket as my laptop charger and my phone charger. When I connect either my laptop to the charger or the phone to the charger, the computer powers on. Not every time, but some times. I don't know if it's some EMC through the wall socket that's sending some parasitic signal to the Motherboard, or EMC going through the peripherals to the Motherboard. I am saying this because pressing any key on the keyboard also powers on the computer and I cannot find any BIOS setting to disable this. I'm guessing the keyboard catches the charger EMC and sends a key pressed signal to the MB ?
> 
> What do you guys think ?


Just wanted to update this.

I have identified the keyboard as the problem. With a different keyboard connected to the computer it never happens, when I plug my keyboard again I can reproduce the issue within minutes.

But I found the setting to disable wake up of the computer by keyboard in Device Manager, Keyboard, Power, there is a checkbox with something like Allow this device to wakeup the computer. I unchecked that and the problem went away.

I am guessing my keyboard just picks up some EMC caused by laptop and phone chargers nearby and generates parasitic pulses to the MB.


----------



## brendiboy

Hello good people. I was wondering how many NVME SSD i can put on x570 master with Ryzen 3900x. So far i am using 3 NVME( 2 Gen 4 and 1 Gen 3) on the 3 sloths on the motherboard as well with a grafics card 1080ti. My Question ios I can i buy adding card for pci express slot and stick more NMVEs Gen 3? Will i have enough pci Lanes. Im using also 4 USBs on the motherboard


----------



## iRX

brendiboy said:


> Will i have enough pci Lanes


Ты можешь еще добавить один NVMe в последний слот X4 (естественно через адаптер) и еще пару через двойной/четверной переходник PCI-e во второй X16 при условии что первый X16 (где видеокарта) в UEFI выставишь как X8. Шину естественно нужно выбрать Авто или PCI-e 4.0 и конечно следует вырубить SATA контроллер материнской платы! Сам еще не пробовал, но всё готово для этого, завтра или чуть позже планирую эксперименты  Удачи!
===========
You can add one more NVMe to the last X4 slot (of course via an adapter) and a couple more via a double / quadruple PCI-e adapter to the second X16, provided that the first X16 (where the video card is) in UEFI is set as X8. The bus naturally needs to be chosen Auto or PCI-e 4.0 and of course the SATA controller of the motherboard should be cut down! I have not tried it myself, but everything is ready for this, tomorrow or a little later I plan to experiment  Good luck!


----------



## pal

I have a question. Will or should gpu work, if I connect gpu via riser card 1x to pci-e 1x port on motherboard?


----------



## Dolemite79

Need some help for my first ever boot on a brand new aorus master 5900x build in regards to qflash plus



So im on the finishing stages of my new water cooled 5900x build. Its currently leak testing now but then as i began looking over the info about updating the bios via Q flash it says to not have the CPU or other peripherals plugged in, but to take out the cpu would mean disassembling my cooling loop which would be a huge PITA and after a week and a half of doing bends and leak testing i dont want to have to pull it apart.
So my question is can i use the q flash + with the cpu in or should i just boot to bios and flash from there?
TBH not sure what version of bios is even on the board, im hopefully i wont need to reflash right now if its f30 or higher but in case i do i need to know which way to go. 
Thanks in advance!


----------



## R-Type!

Dolemite79 said:


> Need some help for my first ever boot on a brand new aorus master 5900x build in regards to qflash plus
> 
> 
> 
> So im on the finishing stages of my new water cooled 5900x build. Its currently leak testing now but then as i began looking over the info about updating the bios via Q flash it says to not have the CPU or other peripherals plugged in, but to take out the cpu would mean disassembling my cooling loop which would be a huge PITA and after a week and a half of doing bends and leak testing i dont want to have to pull it apart.
> So my question is can i use the q flash + with the cpu in or should i just boot to bios and flash from there?
> TBH not sure what version of bios is even on the board, im hopefully i wont need to reflash right now if its f30 or higher but in case i do i need to know which way to go.
> Thanks in advance!



You can use Q-Flash+/Flashback with everything installed.

With any version older than F30 the system won't even POST so you'll know right away..

Just to make sure i would probably Q-Flash+ the latest version anyway


----------



## Streetdragon

pal said:


> View attachment 2480925
> I have a question. Will or should gpu work, if I connect gpu via riser card 1x to pci-e 1x port on motherboard?


should work. Miners run there GPUs on a x1 Slot. Gaming will be a problem with that lane count


----------



## Medizinmann

pal said:


> View attachment 2480925
> I have a question. Will or should gpu work, if I connect gpu via riser card 1x to pci-e 1x port on motherboard?


Yes, it should work...

AFAIR user bluechris is using something like it(see Post 7342 of this thread)....








(Gigabyte X570 AORUS Owners Thread)


Hello Folks, I have a question for Aorus Elite owners with a R5 3600. Are you able to overclock it? Using in Bios The AMD overclocking section or AMD CBS, lifting restrictions in W and A, and also using the +200MHZ PBO offset seems to do nothing. Under cinebench with any option activated or...




www.overclock.net





Maybe ask him for his success rate...but judging from his signature - it is working...;-)

Best regards,
Medizinmann


----------



## Medizinmann

brendiboy said:


> Hello good people. I was wondering how many NVME SSD i can put on x570 master with Ryzen 3900x. So far i am using 3 NVME( 2 Gen 4 and 1 Gen 3) on the 3 sloths on the motherboard as well with a grafics card 1080ti. My Question ios I can i buy adding card for pci express slot and stick more NMVEs Gen 3? Will i have enough pci Lanes. Im using also 4 USBs on the motherboard


Yes, you can...

Here also user bluechris with his ESXi-Homeserver/NAS would be a good address to ask....
He uses i.e. an Asus HYPER M.2 X16 CARD V2 etc.
HYPER M.2 X16 CARD｜Motherboards｜ASUS Global

...there is also a newer Versiin supporting PCIe 4.0
HYPER M.2 X16 GEN 4 CARD｜Motherboards｜ASUS Global

Running the 1080Ti with PCIe X8 shouldn't matter and X8 with PCIe 4.0 should be fast enough for most use cases...

Reviews on YT...
Asus Hyper M.2 x16 Gen 4 Card Review and Setup on x570 AMD Chipset (nailedorfailedreviews.com)
(164) Asus Hyper M.2 x16 Gen 4 Card Review & Unboxing - Creating a Raid 0 Drive x570 AMD Chipset - YouTube

Review/Test with x570 in German...
(164) ASUS M.2 x16 GEN 4 CARD - PCI-Express zu M.2-Adapter im Test - YouTube

Best regards,
Medizinmann


----------



## Cidious

Hey guys. I was in here a lot before with my X570 Pro Wifi that I had before and then sold because of all the quiks and poor bios development at the time. I moved to a X570 Unify. Which I have used for my Zen 2 chips with much pleasure. But now with Zen 3 it really leaves wanting.. 

IF clocks are locked to 1900 Mhz and It seems to be an individual board quality issue. Both my chips (5800X and 5900X) do 2000Mhz IF on my wayyyy cheaper B550M Mortar so it's not IO die quality. Some of my X570 Unify friends do can do 1933 but I can't even get that out of it. A rare case can do 2000+.

I've been talkign with MSI for ages about possible solutions but nothing. My patience ran out. I want to play. I bought this board to play with. Not to be the drooling ****** in the back of the class. The $125 younger board outpacing it and showing it all corners of the ring. 

Now the ASUS X570 Dark Hero seems nice but has only 2x m.2 slots and instead wayyyy too many SATA ports (who uses 8 sata ports in 2021?). 

The other option that's left is of course the X570 Master. more USB ports. also 3x m.2 slots and I've heard rev 1.2 is pretty stable. Bios development seems pretty solid also now with Gigabyte this round.


Now my question: Can any of you tell me about the FCLK overclocking of the X570 Master? Is it a brand or general X570 issue that I have? How are X570 boards from Gigabyte faring on 1900+?


----------



## PowerK

Guys, there is:
"Vcore SoC" under Tweaker menu and
"SoC Voltage" under AMD Overclocking menu.
They are the same thing, right?


----------



## PowerK

Cidious said:


> How are X570 boards from Gigabyte faring on 1900+?


My experience is not so satisfactory.
I'm running a 5950X with X570 Xtreme.
Anything over 1900MHz FCLK shows tons of WHEA errors. (And I don't like their BIOS).
I've been eyeing on MSI Unify-X recently. Is grass really greener on the other side?


----------



## Cidious

PowerK said:


> My experience is not so satisfactory.
> I'm running a 5950X with X570 Xtreme.
> Anything over 1900MHz FCLK shows tons of WHEA errors. (And I don't like their BIOS).
> I've been eyeing on MSI Unify-X recently. Is grass really greener on the other side?


Haha MSI bios menus are better that is a fact. I dreaded the Gigabyte X570 Pro wifi bios for quick overclocking but guess I can accept it. The WHEA errors are for every board. My B550M Mortar can do over 1900 FCLK but also errors. The issue is that X570 Unify can't do it at all. Or at least most samples can't. Just WON'T post.. 

At least your board posts 1900+?


----------



## Streetdragon

my 5800X and master on F33a can do 4000/2000 Ram and IF, BUT with whea errors while testing. And from time to time it needed two tries for booting.
Well it can work. I hope agesa can help in the future


----------



## KedarWolf

ManniX-ITA said:


> Not sure if it's because mine are DR or depends on the PCB version.
> I've compared same kit and voltage/timings with similar setup using Rel 1.0 and the temps were the same as mine, Rel 1.1/1.2 and it was 3-5c cooler.
> On the Unify-X just switching the board and the same kit runs 5-10c cooler.


I posted that my Unify-X runs cooler than my Godlike did.

I was wrong, ambient temps were a lot cooler when I tested that.

My Unify-X with warmer ambient temps, the RAM actually runs 4-5C WARMER than my Godlike did, likely because the DIMMs are right beside each other.


----------



## PowerK

Cidious said:


> Haha MSI bios menus are better that is a fact. I dreaded the Gigabyte X570 Pro wifi bios for quick overclocking but guess I can accept it. The WHEA errors are for every board. My B550M Mortar can do over 1900 FCLK but also errors. The issue is that X570 Unify can't do it at all. Or at least most samples can't. Just WON'T post..
> 
> At least your board posts 1900+?


Yeah. I can post and even run TM5 stress test. Just tons and tons of WHEA errors.


----------



## ManniX-ITA

KedarWolf said:


> I posted that my Unify-X runs cooler than my Godlike did.
> 
> I was wrong, ambient temps were a lot cooler when I tested that.
> 
> My Unify-X with warmer ambient temps, the RAM actually runs 4-5C WARMER than my Godlike did, likely because the DIMMs are right beside each other.


Mmmm, are you sure that you are comparing apples to apples?
Doesn't seem realistic 4-5c just because they are closer, 1-2c at best IMO.

Were you running same settings? Same CPU or was it with 3950x?
Cause the DIMMs are influenced by the temp of the board itself.

The lowest temperature I have in idle is the CPU socket at 37.5c.
I'm at 1.52V and the DIMMs temp is 37.5-38.5c, I don't expect them to run much cooler.
Only at first boot in the morning with this voltage are idling lower, 33-34c.
Maybe your CPU earlier was idling at 4-5c degrees less.


----------



## pal

I have a question. Will or should gpu work, if I connect gpu via riser card 1x to pci-e 1x port on motherboard?


Streetdragon said:


> should work. Miners run there GPUs on a x1 Slot. Gaming will be a problem with that lane count


I thought that too but in Device Manager I didnt saw gpu. Will give a try again, one day.
As for gaming, well I didnt notice any issues running rx 580 on pci-e 3,0 x1.


----------



## Gabriel Luchina

I had a 3950X and it gave problems months after use, now I migrated to a 5950X.

The problem is that the main BIOS is at f33c and the backup bios is at f12.

Only above the f30 support is provided for the Ryzen 5000 series.

The question is: *how do I update the BIOS Backup of the GigaByte X570 Master?*


----------



## Gabriel Luchina

Gabriel Luchina said:


> I had a 3950X and it gave problems months after use, now I migrated to a 5950X.
> 
> The problem is that the main BIOS is at f33c and the backup bios is at f12.
> 
> Only above the f30 support is provided for the Ryzen 5000 series.
> 
> The question is: *how do I update the BIOS Backup of the GigaByte X570 Master?*


oh, problem solved!

I used Q-Flash Plus, leaving DualBios active and selecting BIOS_SW in the BACKUP BIOS position. I plugged the flash drive into the right door and pressed QFLASH on the rear panel. Voila, it worked.

Another solution is: enable DualBios, leave the BIOS_SW selected in the MAIN position and flash normally. When flashing, he asks if he also wants to update the Backup BIOS.


----------



## gassymancan

PowerK said:


> My experience is not so satisfactory.
> I'm running a 5950X with X570 Xtreme.
> Anything over 1900MHz FCLK shows tons of WHEA errors. (And I don't like their BIOS).
> I've been eyeing on MSI Unify-X recently. Is grass really greener on the other side?


This has effectively already been answered but I'd be willing to bet we'll eventually get 2000fclock stable on high end memory and chipsets on these boards. At this rate I'd gander to say by end of summer at the latest and a month or two at the soonest but thats pure guesswork. The good news is Ryzen 4th gen is a ways away so they have at least _some_ good reasons to continue to support and get ryzen 5000 series stable at high clocks on 500 boards.


----------



## TheBrandon

So I am not crazy, which USB are piped to the CPU? Is there a validation method aside from the Manual?


----------



## TheBrandon

ManniX-ITA said:


> I have tested similar/same settings as posted here for my same kit and similar 2x16GB B-die.
> Of course not exactly the same but same class of air CPU cooler and similar case/fans setup; I have a Dark Rock Pro 4.
> Not a delta to justify such a big difference between the Rel 1.0 and 1.1/1.2.
> 
> Unify-X as well is applying a bit more VDIMM as the Master; yes the airflow is better since the 2 DIMM slots are more or less at the same distance of the farthest from the CPU socket on the Master.
> But the staggering difference of temperature is mostly because the kit now works properly; I was limited to CL16 and VDIMM below 1.5V on the Master, etc etc
> Now I can run easily without running at full speed the fan on top the DIMMs and at 1.56V instead of 1.49V.
> Runs error free at 56c while on the Master is erroring at 53c with more relaxed timings; couldn't go below tRFC 270 now I can run 260 at same VDIMM and down to 238 with 1.55V.
> 
> I've seen a lot of people with DR B-die having the same issues with the Rel. 1.0 while mostly those with SR B-die are running fine.
> But the temps for the SR as well seems a bit higher then they should looking at the HWInfo screenshots posted here, hard to judge.
> @TheBrandon is using a F4-3200C14D-32GTZR kit which is a DR B-die but being 3200 MHz likely is a B1 PCB while mine is a B2.
> So I'm more inclined to think the issue is in general with DR B-die and not related to the PCB.
> There are also custom PCBs so it could be some are working better than others.



I did want to circle back on this. I ended up putting a fan on mine in the interim and that literally resolved all memory issues including erratic FPS in game. 52-55 would not cause crashing but other issues. Heat venting through my 3090 FTW3 Ultra (not a weird flex but for those that may run into this and how the back plate holes are set on this model) was going straight to my RAM. A 120mm fan completely resolved this and I ended up ordering Corsair Vengeance memory cooler for $30. I only regret I haven't found a matching sized fan with RGB's for the extra FPS . I'll swing back on how it does as I get it today. My particular pair of sticks needs a bit more voltage. I am sitting at 1.42v 3600 and haven't played with going any lower since cooling but I can legit tell on games that would straight up hard lock my machine. 

With my pair, I can set tRFC @ 270 on 3600 but for whatever reason tRCDRD has to see 15 when the calc says 14. I've seen this with another set as well.


----------



## matthew87

panni said:


> Just updated from F33a to F33c. The auto voltages changed again:
> View attachment 2480878
> vs
> View attachment 2480877
> 
> 
> Isn't VSOC a little high for 3600/1800? CCD and IOD went up 0.02V as well.
> 
> Edit: Can confirm IF hole at 1900; 1933 boots but throws the occasional WHEA.


Keep in mind readings from the onboard sensors are never accurate, from memory they typically have +/-5% tolerance. It also depends on where the sensor is located on the board, as they might not be taking into account vdroop or losses.

On the exact same motherboard and revision, one's sensors could be -5% under reporting of voltages while a second over reports voltage by 5%. The delta between the two would be 10%, which would make people think the second board is running significantly higher voltages when in reality if you put a voltage meter on both at the same point they'd be near identical.

No doubt based on your pics the F33c has increased voltages, but to truly know you'd need to bust out a volt meter and probe specific points on the board to ascertain the truth.


----------



## PatrickE

TheBrandon said:


> I did want to circle back on this. I ended up putting a fan on mine in the interim and that literally resolved all memory issues including erratic FPS in game. 52-55 would not cause crashing but other issues. Heat venting through my 3090 FTW3 Ultra (not a weird flex but for those that may run into this and how the back plate holes are set on this model) was going straight to my RAM. A 120mm fan completely resolved this and I ended up ordering Corsair Vengeance memory cooler for $30. I only regret I haven't found a matching sized fan with RGB's for the extra FPS . I'll swing back on how it does as I get it today. My particular pair of sticks needs a bit more voltage. I am sitting at 1.42v 3600 and haven't played with going any lower since cooling but I can legit tell on games that would straight up hard lock my machine.
> 
> With my pair, I can set tRFC @ 270 on 3600 but for whatever reason tRCDRD has to see 15 when the calc says 14. I've seen this with another set as well.


Had a similar problem when going from a 2070 super to 3080. That backplate vent was feeding both my CPU cooler and RAM with hot air. I put a business card on the backplate covering the part closest to the motherboard, about half of the vent, and it instantly dropped both CPU and RAM temps with 3-4 degrees while playing Cyberpunk. No difference to GPU and vid mem junction temps either, so that backplate vent is probably just marketing in some cases, at least on aftermarket cards.


----------



## Medizinmann

TheBrandon said:


> I did want to circle back on this. I ended up putting a fan on mine in the interim and that literally resolved all memory issues including erratic FPS in game. 52-55 would not cause crashing but other issues. Heat venting through my 3090 FTW3 Ultra (not a weird flex but for those that may run into this and how the back plate holes are set on this model) was going straight to my RAM. A 120mm fan completely resolved this and I ended up ordering Corsair Vengeance memory cooler for $30. I only regret I haven't found a matching sized fan with RGB's for the extra FPS .


Well the Corsair Dominator Platinum Memory Cooler has RGB...





Dominator Airflow Platinum RGB Fan


Performance, protection and personalization for your Dominator Platinum memory.




www.corsair.com




But $70(or 74€ incl. VAT) is of course insane for this product...

I still would always recommend the C-RAM Cooler from ALSEYE(I paid 11€) and two Noctua NF-A6x25-PWM(were 12€ each).
ALSEYE RAM Cooler PC Fan DDR Memory Cooler with Dual 60mm Fan PWM 1500 4000RPM Cooler for DDR2/3/4|memory cooler|ram coolerram memory cooler - AliExpress 

You could of course still change the fan in the Corsair Vengeance memory cooler for a NF-A6x25-PWM - if the original fan from Corsair is to noisy...



> I'll swing back on how it does as I get it today. My particular pair of sticks needs a bit more voltage. I am sitting at 1.42v 3600 and haven't played with going any lower since cooling but I can legit tell on games that would straight up hard lock my machine.


I use a 4-Stick setup of these - 2x Kits F4-3200C14D-32GTZR and need at least 1.44V to get this setup stable @3600.



> With my pair, I can set tRFC @ 270 on 3600 but for whatever reason tRCDRD has to see 15 when the calc says 14. I've seen this with another set as well.


Same here - but as I said I use 4 Sticks...

Best regards,
Medizinmann


----------



## TheBrandon

PatrickE said:


> Had a similar problem when going from a 2070 super to 3080. That backplate vent was feeding both my CPU cooler and RAM with hot air. I put a business card on the backplate covering the part closest to the motherboard, about half of the vent, and it instantly dropped both CPU and RAM temps with 3-4 degrees while playing Cyberpunk. No difference to GPU and vid mem junction temps either, so that backplate vent is probably just marketing in some cases, at least on aftermarket cards.


This is a great idea. Where did you get a business card with RGB's? 😅 Seriously, Electrical Tap is rated at 105c do you think that may be too close to cover the holes?


Medizinmann said:


> Well the Corsair Dominator Platinum Memory Cooler has RGB...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dominator Airflow Platinum RGB Fan
> 
> 
> Performance, protection and personalization for your Dominator Platinum memory.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.corsair.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But $70(or 74€ incl. VAT) is of course insane for this product...
> 
> I still would always recommend the C-RAM Cooler from ALSEYE(I paid 11€) and two Noctua NF-A6x25-PWM(were 12€ each).
> ALSEYE RAM Cooler PC Fan DDR Memory Cooler with Dual 60mm Fan PWM 1500 4000RPM Cooler for DDR2/3/4|memory cooler|ram coolerram memory cooler - AliExpress
> 
> You could of course still change the fan in the Corsair Vengeance memory cooler for a NF-A6x25-PWM - if the original fan from Corsair is to noisy...
> 
> 
> 
> I use a 4-Stick setup of these - 2x Kits F4-3200C14D-32GTZR and need at least 1.44V to get this setup stable @3600.
> 
> 
> 
> Same here - but as I said I use 4 Sticks...
> 
> Best regards,
> Medizinmann


Medizinmann-

I tried to talk myself into the Corsair Dominator. The FPS boost would have been insane!! Unfortunately they were sold out so this peasant will be slumming it. I did see your previous post on the Alseye but the "need it now" child in me (wait what.... that didn't come out right, you know what I mean) deferred to next day shipping. The Corsair Vengeance does a pretty good job but not as good as the 120mm I had just thrown up there. I may just engineer something after all, obviously super bright and all that  and run Patrick's method using one of the cards from my porn hub channel (just kidding no idea what I am talking about). Maybe I am due for another case. I am running a ThermalTake P3 so there is no real cooling though my ambient temps are really good. 

Can anyone answer what USB's use the PCI lanes for the CPU vs Motherboard or is there a way to find out? Thanks all, happy friday!!


----------



## ManniX-ITA

TheBrandon said:


> Can anyone answer what USB's use the PCI lanes for the CPU vs Motherboard or is there a way to find out? Thanks all, happy friday!!


It's only written in the manual:



















They are those marked as H, E and F.

The D, J and K are from the Chipset.

Happy Friday you too


----------



## PatrickE

TheBrandon said:


> This is a great idea. Where did you get a business card with RGB's? 😅 Seriously, Electrical Tap is rated at 105c do you think that may be too close to cover the holes?


Ha ha, I am sure business cards with RGB will be the next big thing. I hope that the backplate isn't 105c - that would be really bad. Electrical tape should be fine, if it sticks 😊


----------



## TheBrandon

ManniX-ITA said:


> It's only written in the manual:
> 
> View attachment 2481291
> 
> 
> View attachment 2481292
> 
> 
> They are those marked as H, E and F.
> 
> The D, J and K are from the Chipset.
> 
> Happy Friday you too


This is exactly what I thought but was hoping there was a way to verify. I had seen this in the manual but also wanted to say thank you for taking the time to share it. What I was experiencing was SIGNIFICANT latency with the mouse and wasn't sure what exactly was going on. In some instances, things were completely fine and in others not so hot at all. I could prove this unequivocally in humanbenchmark where I'd move from around 135ish up to 170ish. I can't say with certainty it is going from chipset to cpu but the mouse needs to be on the CPU. Its possible that RFI\EMI was\is caused this latency or the GPU living its best life right on top of the dang chipset fan and that getting so warm doing it. I believe technologically it shouldn't matter, or at least test have show it doesn't but here I am.

Thank you all!


----------



## ManniX-ITA

TheBrandon said:


> This is exactly what I thought but was hoping there was a way to verify. I had seen this in the manual but also wanted to say thank you for taking the time to share it. What I was experiencing was SIGNIFICANT latency with the mouse and wasn't sure what exactly was going on. In some instances, things were completely fine and in others not so hot at all. I could prove this unequivocally in humanbenchmark where I'd move from around 135ish up to 170ish. I can't say with certainty it is going from chipset to cpu but the mouse needs to be on the CPU. Its possible that RFI\EMI was\is caused this latency or the GPU living its best life right on top of the dang chipset fan and that getting so warm doing it. I believe technologically it shouldn't matter, or at least test have show it doesn't but here I am.
> 
> Thank you all!


I lived for years in the luxury of not having a single worry about USB ports with Intel CPUs.
But since moving to AMD both with the 3800x and the 5950x it has been a plague.

Early AGESA with the 3800x I could run CCD/IOD 900/950 without a single issue.
But then it started and it's been an endless nightmare.

Latest AGESA releases the 3800x needs 950/1050.
The 5950x needs 1020/1080.
Otherwise USB under load starts doing funny stuff and you notice it when you need it most, while gaming over intense action.

It depends not only on the specific BIOS in use and the CPU sample but also on the number and type of devices.
I've recently switched the benching install to an M.2 SSD USB 3.1 10 Gbps. It needs a lot of IOD voltage to work properly.
Previously 1060 was more than enough, now it's not enough and had to move to 1080.

SOC voltage as well it's better to keep it high, unless some specific scenario where 1.1V is the most stable.
I keep mine at least at 1.15V otherwise under load, especially combined with tight memory timings, the system sometimes lags and has micro stuttering/freezes.

CCD as well needs to be kept at the right voltage; while it's more subtle it has the same effect as insufficient IOD, first USB drops and then audio crackling.
You can ensure you have the right CCD voltage running GeekBench 5; if going up the AES-XTS Single-Core test score doesn't raise it's correct.

This is CCD 950 with my 5950x:










This is CCD at 1020:










CCD at 1000 is enough but I prefer to give it a little more juice.
Both the 5900x and 5950x needs more CCD and IOD voltage than the 5600x/5800x.


----------



## CattBoy

Long time lurker, looking for guidance on fine tuning CPU and ram/IF OC stabalizing

*CPU: * 5900x, CO/PBO2 passes stability tests but scores are "low?", r23 21605mc / 1621sc , my stock is 21389 1614
Everything PBO is set to Auto. VCore Auto, hits 1.5v max during stress. Infinity Fabric stable at 1800








I dialed in the ppt/tdc/edc and CO settings, maybe not correctly? Maybe to aggressive of a CO? I wasnt sure on which voltage numbers to play around with, Ive found minimal info on the web so far other then a few reddit posts and some yt vids. I did hit

*Ram:*I bought an expensive set thinking I could just XMP profile it and get away, well... I can, I never get crashes at 1900IF/3800 but I dont like seeing errors in EViewer on boot (never anytime else), no crashes. What advice for stabalizing / removing those errors?

I tested this kit up to 2000IF, no crashes, pass stability but I get LOTS of WHEA 19 @ 2000 vs 1900, tons on boot and quiet a few doing small tasks.

To remove WHEA errors I downclocked to 1800, SOC 1.1 DRAM volt 1.45, I could tighten timings further, I manually slapped XMP settings at a lower clock (3600 vs 3800), but I wanted to focus on stabalizing 3800 or 4000 (if capable on this agesa). Been following this guide the most









*Other Questions 
Ram*

Is there "a max" SOC-Volt for specific frequencies?
Is VDIMM the same as VDRAM?
*CPU*

Whats the max VCORE I should use for 5900x?
Scaler? Better on Auto or a specific value?
Best SC results procedure?

If you need more info please let me know as this is my first time OCing AMD as I've been an intel person for years. Gone thru about 4 months of thise thread but still am a litle puzzled with what volts I could lower to produce less heat while still maintaining CPU power and/or ram power. Cheers


----------



## ManniX-ITA

@CattBoy

Forget for now FCLK above 1900, very few can get it stable. Hopefully a new AGESA will fix it in the future?

What do you mean with errors in Event Viewer with FCLK 1900? Is it WHEA?

You have a good B-Die kit, look for good settings in the spreadsheet:









Zen RAM OC Leaderboards


Zen 4 Sheet is sorted and verified submissions LOCKED each Thursday. Please provide proof of stability via Y-Cruncher AND a memory stability test, otherwise your submission will be removed. Refer to the FAQ for more info. MEMORY,PROCESSOR Username,Memory Latency,L3 Latency,DIMMs,Die Type,Rank,Me...




docs.google.com





You ProcODT is definitely too high, should be between 32 and 40 Ohm max.

Test thoroughly with TM5 the settings, at least 25 cycles 1usmus (about 1h30m).








Memory Testing with TestMem5 TM5 with custom configs


Hello everybody I am just making a very light tutorial with a collection of custom config files and a DOWNLOAD LINK for TM5 v0.12 anta777 absolut config *Official* Intel DDR4 24/7 Memory Stability Thread None of the work is mine but it seems like a pretty good and fast testing app




www.overclock.net





Your CPU may need more VSOC to score higher, it's safe up to 1.15-1.16V.

VDIMM is VDRAM yes; depends on settings the right voltage and it's ok if it can pass the 1h30m TM5 test.

Don't touch CPU vCore unless really need it, keep it Auto.
Be sure SOC Uncore is set to Enable.
Set a Max Boost Clock as higher as possible; at least 100 MHz but a decent 5900x should be able to keep 200 without stability issues.
Check if it helps, if it doesn't don't push it higher.
Scalar set to Manual, higher is better; aim for 10x, at least 4x.

Not sure about the PPT/TDC/EDC but it looks fine.
It's something that is worth finetuning once you have a good stable config with CO.

About CO either you try a very long fine-tuning for each core or you use a simpler configuration.
Fine-tuning each core doesn't always work better, doesn't with my 5950x.

Should be obvious but just to be sure, the counts should be all set to negative.
The boost is controlled not only by the negative count which will shift down the voltage; the delta between the high and low counts determines the boost.

A very high delta like your current config, 6 vs 30, will produce poor results.

My advice is to find a common or very close count for the 2 best cores in the 1st CCD, common count for all the rest and all the cores in the 2nd CCD.
Guess you c5 is the 1st best core and c0 the 2nd best; if you set 28 on those and 30 on all the rest it should give you the best performances.
But it's also likely you will not be able to boot in Windows or crash while testing, the boost could be too high.

If it doesn't work you need to find a different balance; you need to reduce the best cores count till it's stable.
If you end up with a negative count too high, eg 20, it's better to investigate if an higher common count like 28 works better.
Eg 28/22 will probably work better than 30/20.

You may have a 3rd core that works better than the rest on 1st CCD; use the same count as the best or very close.
But if the delta is too high you will loose boost; needs to be close.

You can also use a marginally different common count on the 2nd CCD, like 28 and 30 on the 1st or the opposite.
It hardly changes much but it could help if a core is borderline stable.
But here too they need to be close or you will loose the boost.

For testing I use Geekbench 5 and CPU-Z as a quick reference, then CB23.
To check if CO is stable real-world usage is the best.
But as a quick check I warm up with OCCT a couple of minutes the CPU to 90c and the start immediately GB5.
If you have troubles with GB5 crashing the CPU at the beginning, single threaded workload, set in PBO the Package Thermal Throttle to 105c.


----------



## Jason_Cruze

I'm getting this error any solution to this, happening event after disabling PBO, this has occurred when I stress tested my RAM with OCCT @ 2033 FCLK.


----------



## ManniX-ITA

@Jason_Cruze 

Means the CPU is not stable at FCLK 2033.
Either you lower down FCLK or try with lower/higher CCD/IOD voltages.


----------



## Jason_Cruze

ManniX-ITA said:


> @Jason_Cruze
> 
> Means the CPU is not stable at FCLK 2033.
> Either you lower down FCLK or try with lower/higher CCD/IOD voltages.


This reboot even occurs at 1900 FCLK with PBO disabled using the latest bios. I think there is some other reason, currently testing with C states disabled.


----------



## ManniX-ITA

Jason_Cruze said:


> This reboot even occurs at 1900 FCLK with PBO disabled using the latest bios. I think there is some other reason, currently testing with C states disabled.


If it's happening also at FCLK 1900 is bad.
Check with a higher CCD voltage; if it's not the IF crashing is very likely a core.
Could be the CO configuration, try to disable it.


----------



## panni

ManniX-ITA said:


> CCD at 1000 is enough but I prefer to give it a little more juice.
> Both the 5900x and 5950x needs more CCD and IOD voltage than the 5600x/5800x.


Is that a general rule or specific for getting 1900 stable? I'm currently running 980/980/1060 on 3600.


----------



## Jason_Cruze

ManniX-ITA said:


> If it's happening also at FCLK 1900 is bad.
> Check with a higher CCD voltage; if it's not the IF crashing is very likely a core.
> Could be the CO configuration, try to disable it.


It was fine in the previous stable bios but not with the current ones, but I still face a crash randomly even in the stable bios but it will not reboot just stay crashed.


----------



## ManniX-ITA

panni said:


> Is that a general rule or specific for getting 1900 stable? I'm currently running 980/980/1060 on 3600.


No it's very specific to the CPU sample, usually CCD voltage is not strictly linked to the FCLK.
VDDP over 900 is not recommended though; higher voltage is almost always degrading signal integrality.
Have found it helpful over 900 only in some cases testing FCLK over 1900.


----------



## fastpanther

ManniX-ITA said:


> Early AGESA with the 3800x I could run CCD/IOD 900/950 without a single issue.
> But then it started and it's been an endless nightmare.
> 
> Latest AGESA releases the 3800x needs 950/1050.
> The 5950x needs 1020/1080.


I can confirm that this is a thing - I require >1060mV IOD for my 5950x at 1866 IF for USB C storage devices not to report adapter resets or bad blocks.


----------



## panni

ManniX-ITA said:


> No it's very specific to the CPU sample, usually CCD voltage is not strictly linked to the FCLK.
> VDDP over 900 is not recommended though; higher voltage is almost always degrading signal integrality.
> Have found it helpful over 900 only in some cases testing FCLK over 1900.


Thanks!
Yeah I still have VDDP at 900. 980/980 was CCD/IOD.

Edit: This is my 5900X at 900/1020/1060/1140:









Should I go straight for 1080 IOD instead of 1060?


----------



## Nighthog

VDDG_IOD is important for Ryzen 3000 also.

1933FCLK for my 3800x sample needs 1150mv VDDG_IOD for it to even boot decently.
Though 1900FCLK isn't even as close to as sensitive but more is better for stability in general.

There is a hard-cap 1200mv where your CPU won't boot, so that is too much. 1000-1175mv range is valid range to test.

VDDG_CCD usually wants to be 950mv and less for a Ryzen 3000 series. If you try 1000mv or above you get various stutter & FPS drops. It utterly doesn't like that voltage to be high.
But 1933FLCK needs on my sample more than 950mv but the required voltage causes the hiccups to occur with audio noise so it's not usable. 
If I had a better sample that could do 1933FCLK with less than 950mv it would have worked out I think.


----------



## Medizinmann

TheBrandon said:


> So I am not crazy, which USB are piped to the CPU? Is there a validation method aside from the Manual?


I have found slides for the Gigabyte Boards - which show which devices are conncted directly to the CPU and which are connected through the Chipset - but I assume these are from the press release...
Gigabyte x570 PCIE Diagrams and USB : Amd (reddit.com)

...and I don't know if these are by any means more reliable than the manual...🤔



TheBrandon said:


> This is a great idea. Where did you get a business card with RGB's? 😅 Seriously, Electrical Tap is rated at 105c do you think that may be too close to cover the holes?
> 
> Medizinmann-
> 
> I tried to talk myself into the Corsair Dominator. The FPS boost would have been insane!! Unfortunately they were sold out so this peasant will be slumming it.
> I did see your previous post on the Alseye but the "need it now" child in me (wait what.... that didn't come out right, you know what I mean) deferred to next day shipping.


Yeah, I can understand... 



> The Corsair Vengeance does a pretty good job but not as good as the 120mm I had just thrown up there.


Well maybe changing the Corsair fan for one from Noctua already would give you little more performance... ...and less noise...

I decided to wait for the Alseye - as a 2 Fan setup seems much better than the one in the Corsair Vengeance and the Corsair Dominator for around 70€(actually 66€ right now on Amazon.de with delivery next workday...) seems/seemed just totally/absolutely overpriced…and I wanted to change the fans for Noctuas anyhow....and turn Off any RGB in my case anyway...



> I may just engineer something after all, obviously super bright and all that  and run Patrick's method using one of the cards from my porn hub channel (just kidding no idea what I am talking about).


Well maybe Watercooling the GPU?

And of course more Fans as intake - as I alreads wrote - I use 14...



> Maybe I am due for another case. I am running a ThermalTake P3 so there is no real cooling though my ambient temps are really good.


I use a Phanteks Eclipse P600S with rads in front and top...

Best regards,
Medizinmann


----------



## meridius

meridius said:


> Thanks
> 
> the optical drive is a laptop drive using a external case.
> 
> Hitachi-LG BU40N Internal UHD Blu-Ray/DVD Drive/Burner, Slim 9.5 mm Rewriter for Laptop, Desktop PC,
> Hitachi-LG BU40N Internal UHD Blu-Ray/DVD Drive/Burner, Slim 9.5 mm Rewriter for Laptop, Desktop PC, Windows 10 Compatible, Ultra HD 4K Playback, M-Disc Support (Bare Drive): Amazon.co.uk: Computers & Accessories
> 
> and a case.
> Vantec USB 3.0 Slim SATA Optical Drive Enclosure
> Amazon.com: Vantec USB 3.0 Slim SATA Optical Drive Enclosure (NST-510S3-BK), 9.5 mm (Slim): Computers & Accessories
> 
> the only thing is i never used the optical drive for months and maybe something happened when i placed the sic inside as it was all fixed when i unplugged it and plugged it back into eh usb port which i found strange.



Hi all, Its happened again, in windows there is no drive at all but i can eject the disc and hear the disc spin up so its getting power but its like windows or the motherboard does not detect it until i pull the usb cable out and back in again, also noticed when i booted my machine it was stuck on the gigabyte dos logo and would not boot until i did a power off and on again and booted ok.

is there some sort of problem with the USB on these motherboards as if it was the drive, I would have thought it would not power up when it is missing from the device in windows 10 and always works when i unplug the USB cable and plug it back into the computer?

I am on bios f11 and not too sure is causing this. I have the drive plugged into the usb 3.1 gen 1 White ports F,

thanks for any help


----------



## ManniX-ITA

meridius said:


> Hi all, Its happened again, in windows there is no drive at all but i can eject the disc and hear the disc spin up so its getting power but its like windows or the motherboard does not detect it until i pull the usb cable out and back in again, also noticed when i booted my machine it was stuck on the gigabyte dos logo and would not boot until i did a power off and on again and booted ok.
> 
> is there some sort of problem with the USB on these motherboards as if it was the drive, I would have thought it would not power up when it is missing from the device in windows 10 and always works when i unplug the USB cable and plug it back into the computer?
> 
> I am on bios f11 and not too sure is causing this. I have the drive plugged into the usb 3.1 gen 1 White ports F,
> 
> thanks for any help


Same does my USB SSD with VDDG IOD lower than 1080. 
Stuck at boot in loop or not recognized at all, dropping speed to USB 2.0 level.
You can try a different port but it's probably not going to help, didn't for me.


----------



## meridius

ManniX-ITA said:


> Same does my USB SSD with VDDG IOD lower than 1080.
> Stuck at boot in loop or not recognized at all, dropping speed to USB 2.0 level.
> You can try a different port but it's probably not going to help, didn't for me.


thanks, so if that's the cause does that not mean these motherboards are faulty? as the usb 3 should work with no problems. I have moved it to the "H" USB 3 port to see what happens


----------



## CattBoy

@ManniX-ITA


ManniX-ITA said:


> What do you mean with errors in Event Viewer with FCLK 1900? Is it WHEA?


Yes. WHEA 19 _*warnings*_ "Error Type: Bus/Interconnect Error Processor APIC ID: 0". I used XMP settings @1900FCLK, was able to load win, pass stress tests, do real world stuff etc but it would always give 1-4 WHEA warnings during boot at FCLK1900. To get around it, I used same XMP manually and lowered FLCK to 1800, all WHEA removed. I wanted to ask here 1st how to stabalize 1900, but did not know 'how high is to high' for certain voltages, settings etc.

Will try your suggestions out today for RAM to see if stable 1900FCLK. I'm happy to wait for better ageas/chipset for 2000 FCLK 



ManniX-ITA said:


> A very high delta like your current config, 6 vs 30, will produce poor results.


Good to know.

My best two cores are c0/c8 2nd best are c5/c6. I ran OCCT single core test checking for errors on each, lowering them 1 by 1 until no more WHEA warnings, leading to that giant range between some (-6 vs -30). I'll retry with what you've said. I now know I've also lowered core 0 too much as my ram was producing WHEA warning and I mis-read as a bad CO when it was IF/FCLK.

One thing I noticed pre agesa 1.2 was AutoOC boost would crash instantly even at +50, which is why I stayed away, so I'll start at +100 with no CO offset and work from there.

Big thank you, give me a few days to work everything over as youve given a ton of great info and help


----------



## Veii

It is useful to run X2 scalar, with positive vcore offset added
-10 negative = +30/+40mV positive offset
voltages stay the same, but perf increases a bit

you can very fast verify it with CPU-Z benchmark
1 CO value = 3-5mV magnitude

WHEA 19 should be trackable with y-cruncher FFT, N64, C19
Suggested is to disable DF_C-State under AMD CBS->NBIO->SMU Common options
AMD Broke it on 1.2.0.0 AGESA
it causes random reboots or WHEA

EDIT:
-10 negative scalar on a positive boost extend (100Mhz)
Keep in mind a positive boost extend, adds more voltage
compensate it by removing a bit of positive vCore
Overall stay near 1.4875v, with absolute worst peaks at 1.55v (higher is perm-damaging)


----------



## panni

ManniX-ITA said:


> Same does my USB SSD with VDDG IOD lower than 1080.
> Stuck at boot in loop or not recognized at all, dropping speed to USB 2.0 level.
> You can try a different port but it's probably not going to help, didn't for me.


Wow. Still figuring out if USB audio issues are still a thing, but it seems like this actually fixed them for good with F33c:









900/1020/1080/1140 is my current config.

Going from 1060 to 1080 IOD seems to have alleviated (at least most, jury's still out) audio crackling.


----------



## ManniX-ITA

I would let the VSOC have at least 60mV delta from IOD.
Found some edge cases under load than below that the system got unstable.
Having it read in ZenTimings 1.14V would be the best.

About C-States, I have the feeling is like the 3000 and the PBO Bug.
Some CPU samples they have problems with it, others don't.
Guess my 5950x is lucky; never helped to disable it, not even once.

Same for vCore, some reported it helps a little positive bump.
I've tested extensively on mine and a very little bump does nothing.
More than a very little crashes the performances brutally.
It's like killing PBO.

Only 2 things really helped with instabilities with the latest AGESAs.

First the Thermal Throttle set to 105.
Thermal throttle will be still enforced to 90c in all-core but will avoid the single core crashing with high boost block and aggressive count.

Second the override for VSOC; if it's left to Auto causes all sort of instabilities and ends up in random reboots.
On MSI you need to use the Override, not the AMD Overclocking method.
On GB you need to set it in the Tweaker menu as a fixed voltage, not offset.
Before it didn't matter if it was Auto and only set in the AMD OC menu.
With latest AGESAs it does matter.
I guess it's related to the new requirement to enable Uncore to change the SOC voltage, something changed in that part.


----------



## nievz

Have been using f33c and it seems rock solid so far. I haven't 'restarted' my PC since updating last week (i only hibernate when going to to bed). On f33a, i was getting BSOD or sudden restarts, lockups, audio issues, you name it but not on f33c.

-11 CO on best cores, -25 on the rest.

I just hope i don't run into issues when resize bar is enabled on RTX 3000 😅


----------



## Ohim

@
*nievz*
have you ran any stress test on those settings? Because for me they show like a mess 

This is what i have now and stable, tested many times on OCCT










As for the CPU -17 on all cores -15 on best 2 cores seemed to be stable until i ran OCCT for CPU stress test, i had to go to -16 all cores and -13 best 2 cores.


----------



## nievz

Ohim said:


> @
> *nievz*
> have you ran any stress test on those settings? Because for me they show like a mess
> 
> This is what i have now and stable, tested many times on OCCT
> 
> View attachment 2481568
> 
> 
> 
> As for the CPU -17 on all cores -15 on best 2 cores seemed to be stable until i ran OCCT for CPU stress test, i had to go to -16 all cores and -13 best 2 cores.


these settings have been stable since f31o (except i was using -8 instead of -11 on 2 best cores). I've then Testmem, CB loop (SC and MC), no WHEA.


----------



## Ohim

In the old BIOS yeah CO was -15 -7 for me.. with 32 i went -16 and -13 

if i go more aggressive i get errors while testing with OCCT.

As for the RAM i haven't been able to get stable 3800 CL16 so far.


----------



## wakeen1966

I recently purchased the Gigabyte Aorus Elite X570 motherboard, 32GB of G.Skill RAM and a Ryzen 5 5600X. These parts will be upgrades from my currrent Ryzen 5 2600X system. Upon completion my system ran fine for about 3 days then stopped booting. (I have all the latest chipset drivers, BIOS and video drivers). I transferred my Samsung 970 EVO M.2 SSD to my new system as well. The issue I began having was during boot I would get just the windows boot screen with the spinning circles and that was it, it never locked up but would not complete the boot. When I put the 2600X CPU back in it boots fine. I also did a fresh install of windows on a different drive and that boots and runs fine. I have searched for days for solutions for this as well as a reason why it is happening.


----------



## ManniX-ITA

wakeen1966 said:


> I recently purchased the Gigabyte Aorus Elite X570 motherboard, 32GB of G.Skill RAM and a Ryzen 5 5600X. These parts will be upgrades from my currrent Ryzen 5 2600X system. Upon completion my system ran fine for about 3 days then stopped booting. (I have all the latest chipset drivers, BIOS and video drivers). I transferred my Samsung 970 EVO M.2 SSD to my new system as well. The issue I began having was during boot I would get just the windows boot screen with the spinning circles and that was it, it never locked up but would not complete the boot. When I put the 2600X CPU back in it boots fine. I also did a fresh install of windows on a different drive and that boots and runs fine. I have searched for days for solutions for this as well as a reason why it is happening.


Did you try booting with only keyboard and mouse connected?
Reason for this is some USB ports are not working with a 2000 CPU.
Maybe you have something connected there that gets stuck when loading the drivers.


----------



## wakeen1966

ManniX-ITA said:


> Did you try booting with only keyboard and mouse connected?
> Reason for this is some USB ports are not working with a 2000 CPU.
> Maybe you have something connected there that gets stuck when loading the drivers.


I have tried all that but nothing changes.


----------



## Ohim

*wakeen1966*
If by any chance you have 1T on 32GB .. try booting with 2T. Or maybe your CPU died ... If everything works with the 2600


----------



## panni

panni said:


> Wow. Still figuring out if USB audio issues are still a thing, but it seems like this actually fixed them for good with F33c:
> View attachment 2481527
> 
> 
> 900/1020/1080/1140 is my current config.
> 
> Going from 1060 to 1080 IOD seems to have alleviated (at least most, jury's still out) audio crackling.


Crackling still there. Yay.


----------



## wakeen1966

Ohim said:


> *wakeen1966*
> If by any chance you have 1T on 32GB .. try booting with 2T. Or maybe your CPU died ... If everything works with the 2600


The CPU is fine, it works with a fresh install on a different drive.


----------



## MyJules

hi guys... i am not sure if this windows thing, BIOS thing or just AMD thing but on my 5950x setup, core #12 gets used often (by looking at Ryzen master chart). Looking at event viewer CPU data, #12 is the weakest core of all... To get my system stable with lower negative CO numbers (per core), i had to make this core higher (-20, while others are - 22 to -26).

If i watch below screen for say 5 min, i see that core #12 is used alot compare to others. Have you seen something like this?

x570 Elite, F33c BIOS


----------



## stasio

Removed


----------



## Jason_Cruze

stasio said:


> Some X570 models get Agesa 1.2.0.1...not all (yet).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GIGABYTE Latest Beta BIOS - TweakTown Forums
> 
> 
> Warning Some of beta BIOSes are still undergoing compatibility testing. GIGABYTE is sharing these BIOSes for testing purposes only and are not meant for general release. If you are not familiar with beta BIOS testing, then please only flash the recommended release BIOSes that are posted on the...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.tweaktownforum.com


b550 next week?


----------



## stasio

Jason_Cruze said:


> b550 next week?


Hopefully....


----------



## LionAlonso

Anyone got The aorus master with Agesa 1.2.0.1 can share? thanks in advance...
edit: Got it, if anyone wants it i can share


----------



## Nicked_Wicked

Anyone noticed more coil whine since switching to 5xxx series?

I swapped my Define C and 3800X for a Define 7 Compact and 5800X this weekend. But the very faint buzzing I used to hear is definitely a bit louder now. Might be the new case itself but I don’t think it’s much different dampening wise.


----------



## Nighthog

panni said:


> Crackling still there. Yay.


Have you used a lower VDDG_CCD voltage on it?

I think the IOD/IMC doesn't like the VDDG_CCD voltage to be above ~950mv in general. 
It's the cause I think.


----------



## nangu

MyJules said:


> hi guys... i am not sure if this windows thing, BIOS thing or just AMD thing but on my 5950x setup, core #12 gets used often (by looking at Ryzen master chart). Looking at event viewer CPU data, #12 is the weakest core of all... To get my system stable with lower negative CO numbers (per core), i had to make this core higher (-20, while others are - 22 to -26).
> 
> If i watch below screen for say 5 min, i see that core #12 is used alot compare to others. Have you seen something like this?
> 
> x570 Elite, F33c BIOS
> 
> 
> View attachment 2481697
> 
> View attachment 2481698
> 
> View attachment 2481700


On my 3900X the weakest core is #7, and it's the most used when system is at idle. AFAIK, windows scheduler uses the weakest core to schedule background and light tasks all the time, so it's normal at idle. When the task is heavier it will load your stronger cores in order to boost to max frequency, while light load and background tasks are still scheduled to the weak one.

My evidence on that is only observation on my own system tough.


----------



## ManniX-ITA

MyJules said:


> If i watch below screen for say 5 min, i see that core #12 is used alot compare to others. Have you seen something like this?


Yes, the Windows Scheduler logic is distributing the load of long running, low CPU usage threads among the low CPPC score cores.
It's usually the core 13 for me but it changes; right now decided to fancy more Core 9 and 15.
You can check better with HWInfo looking at C1 and C6 Residency averages.


----------



## overpower

Nicked_Wicked said:


> Anyone noticed more coil whine since switching to 5xxx series?
> 
> I swapped my Define C and 3800X for a Define 7 Compact and 5800X this weekend. But the very faint buzzing I used to hear is definitely a bit louder now. Might be the new case itself but I don’t think it’s much different dampening wise.


Coil whine isnt coming from the case. If you hear it on idle, that means that the psu might producing the coilwhine.
Stress test your cpu and gpu independently. If the coilwhine increases while only gpu stressing, it's the gpu. Otherwise, it's the psu.


----------



## Nicked_Wicked

overpower said:


> Coil whine isnt coming from the case. If you hear it on idle, that means that the psu might producing the coilwhine.
> Stress test your cpu and gpu independently. If the coilwhine increases while only gpu stressing, it's the gpu. Otherwise, it's the psu.


It comes from the mobo’s VRM section, my PSU and GPU are very silent even when pushing high frames. (with the exception of 500+ FPS)


----------



## panni

Nighthog said:


> Have you used a lower VDDG_CCD voltage on it?
> 
> I think the IOD/IMC doesn't like the VDDG_CCD voltage to be above ~950mv in general.
> It's the cause I think.


Yeah, I'm on 940 on VDDG CCD now. No change.

That's my current test (I'm on 3733 as it doesn't really matter vs. 3600 and crackling):









Edit: That's 900/940/1060/1140


----------



## dr.Rafi

overpower said:


> Coil whine isnt coming from the case. If you hear it on idle, that means that the psu might producing the coilwhine.
> Stress test your cpu and gpu independently. If the coilwhine increases while only gpu stressing, it's the gpu. Otherwise, it's the psu.


I confirm is the motherboard especially running too high memory /fclk speed, i tested my old Unify with three power supplies in different locations in my city, same power supplies with the other motherboards i test (Asus strix itx, gigabyte aorus master , aorus extreme, new Unify-x, aorus master z490, asus z490 formula, and asus x299 omega, no coil whine with them so far, I returned the Unify for coil whine reason. 
Note: (I build custom computers for people, for who might quation why I have many comuters).


----------



## ManniX-ITA

Nicked_Wicked said:


> It comes from the mobo’s VRM section, my PSU and GPU are very silent even when pushing high frames. (with the exception of 500+ FPS)


I have tested both the 3800x and the 5950x on the Master with AIDA to compare against the Unify-X.
There was a small difference, mainly because the 5950x is churning double the Amps.


----------



## nievz

For some reason, Warzone just decided to start crashing to desktop on me today on f33c. I have dialed back my CO but to no avail. Instead of going insane, i just went back to f31o.😣


----------



## TheBrandon

Medizinmann said:


> I have found slides for the Gigabyte Boards - which show which devices are conncted directly to the CPU and which are connected through the Chipset - but I assume these are from the press release...
> Gigabyte x570 PCIE Diagrams and USB : Amd (reddit.com)
> 
> ...and I don't know if these are by any means more reliable than the manual...🤔
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, I can understand...
> 
> 
> 
> Well maybe changing the Corsair fan for one from Noctua already would give you little more performance... ...and less noise...
> 
> I decided to wait for the Alseye - as a 2 Fan setup seems much better than the one in the Corsair Vengeance and the Corsair Dominator for around 70€(actually 66€ right now on Amazon.de with delivery next workday...) seems/seemed just totally/absolutely overpriced…and I wanted to change the fans for Noctuas anyhow....and turn Off any RGB in my case anyway...
> 
> 
> 
> Well maybe Watercooling the GPU?
> 
> And of course more Fans as intake - as I alreads wrote - I use 14...
> 
> 
> 
> I use a Phanteks Eclipse P600S with rads in front and top...
> 
> Best regards,
> Medizinmann



You were wise to wait on the Alseye. That's a fire case!!! Love it!! The Corsair Fan just isn't it though. It does a solid job but I see 50c under load so at 1.43v @ 3600hz on this board with my case it seems to be at its limit. My case is the Thermaltake P3 so its completely open, https://amzn.to/38r9KgV I did buy Cooler Masters new SF360R ARGB 360mm All-In-One Square Frame Fan https://amzn.to/3rvo3Zm. Super cool but these don't quite meet my direct need on cooling the memory due to being too large however I plan to make my CPU AIO a push pull when I swap it out soon so hopefully it fits (more RGBs bro!! and both cooler master). I grabbed two other things, 1 was the 360 All in one square's smaller sibling, https://amzn.to/30qTcRB which is just 2 120mm fans in a bracket. I plan to put on top of the GPU. I grabbed a https://amzn.to/38raL8J which is upHere RGB (duh) GPU support bracket since the two 120mm fans will be sitting on top of the GPU blowing into the memory. The GPU has enough sag, I know its not dangerous but I don't like seeing. 

Ready for the funny part? I can't even get RGB Fusion to work LMFAOOOOO!!! It's such dog water. Latest version tries to install a deprecated single instance of .net framework thats been baked into Windows 10 and it just doesn't work. Even skipping, running install its just too fussy, never launches. I think its pretty obvious its all a meme at this point but non the less its funny to me. Sounds like some of you fine gents and ladies may have had good luck with the open source RGB solution? Anything else to consider here? 

On a more serious note, thank you for sharing the X570 PCI diagram. This is interesting because the manual shows 16x and 8x slots are integrated into the CPU. These are sharing bandwidth. 1x and 4x are integrated into the Chipset. I swear... this board... why do I even have to do this much with all my RGBs??  . Can't wait to start all over when new bios update beta.


----------



## TheBrandon

nievz said:


> For some reason, Warzone just decided to start crashing to desktop on me today on f33c. I have dialed back my CO but to no avail. Instead of going insane, i just went back to f31o.😣


Was it updated today? Did you happen to check any of your temps? Imagine making 5 billion in 2 years and you've got a game that not only crashes on PC but on Console!


----------



## Rxmysticvoid

Hey everyone I’m new to this forum, I have two questions I’m hoping one of you can answer. My build is A x570 Aorus Master, ryzen 9 5900x, 32gb 3600mhz 16cl gskill ram, Rtx 3080 Gigabyte, 500gb 970 Samsung nvme, 1tb inland premium nvme, sfx cooler master 850w gold psu, and for cooling I have ekwb velocity cpu block w/ 160 kinetic tbe pump/rez & a 240 rad slim. So I’ve had this build for a while I had a 3900x originally in it. Ran perfectly fine but as soon as I put the 5900x I started to get some weird issues. My bios is updated to 33c the latest bios. For some reason ever since I put the new cpu in I’ve been getting a FF error code. I’ve searched it up, it’s caused from the rgb gskill ram but there’s no update since December on this issue, I was hoping someone knew a fix to this issue. 
Second I’ve tried manual OC, PBO, curve, and anything I could think of to get a stable 4.8ghz since I have cores 2, 4, 9, 11 are my best cores hitting higher than 4.9ghz & every other core hits 4.7ghz-4.8ghz perfectly without dropping on default settings at 1.3volts. Everytime I try to OC for a constant 4.7 - 4.8ghz on all cores in the bios or try doing it thru ryzen master, I get instability issues and don’t understand what I might be doing wrong. I’ve tried doing each core at 4.7ghz and best cores at 4.8 - 4.9ghz as well in ryzen master to see if that could fix it but nothing changes. While gaming and productivity work I can see all my cores boost to 4.7- 4.9ghz on default settings with vcore at 1.3v and I get no instability. Also, I’ve tried my 5900x in my friends b550 msi bazooka m-atx motherboard, he can OC my 5900x to 4.8ghz constant on all cores while using PBO, curve, and 1.35v w/ no instability. He has almost the same specs as mine except for the mobo & psu sfx Corsair 750w platinum. Would anyone know the reason as to why this maybe happening?


----------



## Yuke

Do you guys think that 33c is going to be the final version without further changes for AGESA 1.2.0.0? Cant believe that we still dont have a final version ...


----------



## LionAlonso

Yuke said:


> Do you guys think that 33c is going to be the final version without further changes for AGESA 1.2.0.0? Cant believe that we still dont have a final version ...


There womt be final version with agesa 1.2.0.0 
Agesa 1.2.0.1 is already here in 33d
And btw is a bit better


----------



## TheBrandon

It better be since 1.2.0.1 is dropping fixing L3 cache.


----------



## Yuke

LionAlonso said:


> There womt be final version with agesa 1.2.0.0
> Agesa 1.2.0.1 is already here in 33d
> And btw is a bit better


what does it improve? i just want my damn sound to work properly....guess ill give f33c a chance when there wont be any further releases/improvements...


----------



## Yuke

Tried out F33c. XFR voltages for Zen2 are now VDDP = 1100mV and VDDG = 1050mV....maybe VDDP is the solution to my audio issue as i never had it set over 1000mV. Will go up step by step now...


----------



## Cidious

Rxmysticvoid said:


> Hey everyone I’m new to this forum, I have two questions I’m hoping one of you can answer. My build is A x570 Aorus Master, ryzen 9 5900x, 32gb 3600mhz 16cl gskill ram, Rtx 3080 Gigabyte, 500gb 970 Samsung nvme, 1tb inland premium nvme, sfx cooler master 850w gold psu, and for cooling I have ekwb velocity cpu block w/ 160 kinetic tbe pump/rez & a 240 rad slim. So I’ve had this build for a while I had a 3900x originally in it. Ran perfectly fine but as soon as I put the 5900x I started to get some weird issues. My bios is updated to 33c the latest bios. For some reason ever since I put the new cpu in I’ve been getting a FF error code. I’ve searched it up, it’s caused from the rgb gskill ram but there’s no update since December on this issue, I was hoping someone knew a fix to this issue.
> Second I’ve tried manual OC, PBO, curve, and anything I could think of to get a stable 4.8ghz since I have cores 2, 4, 9, 11 are my best cores hitting higher than 4.9ghz & every other core hits 4.7ghz-4.8ghz perfectly without dropping on default settings at 1.3volts. Everytime I try to OC for a constant 4.7 - 4.8ghz on all cores in the bios or try doing it thru ryzen master, I get instability issues and don’t understand what I might be doing wrong. I’ve tried doing each core at 4.7ghz and best cores at 4.8 - 4.9ghz as well in ryzen master to see if that could fix it but nothing changes. While gaming and productivity work I can see all my cores boost to 4.7- 4.9ghz on default settings with vcore at 1.3v and I get no instability. Also, I’ve tried my 5900x in my friends b550 msi bazooka m-atx motherboard, he can OC my 5900x to 4.8ghz constant on all cores while using PBO, curve, and 1.35v w/ no instability. He has almost the same specs as mine except for the mobo & psu sfx Corsair 750w platinum. Would anyone know the reason as to why this maybe happening?


Not every chip is the same. What you demand from it with manual OC is high and clearly from your story too high for your chip. Silicon lottery mate.

That said. Why manual OC anyway? That's something from the past now. Set curve optimizer with OCCT or Y-Cruncher and enjoy and forget. Best performance. 

MANUAL OC IS DEAD


----------



## Rxmysticvoid

Cidious said:


> Not every chip is the same. What you demand from it with manual OC is high and clearly from your story too high for your chip. Silicon lottery mate.
> 
> That said. Why manual OC anyway? That's something from the past now. Set curve optimizer with OCCT or Y-Cruncher and enjoy and forget. Best performance.
> 
> MANUAL OC IS DEAD


Sorry let me explain further, I’ve tried what you just said in the past and I get the whole thing with silicon lottery, I’ve had a pc for a couple of years now but this is my latest build. What I said was I let my friend test my own 5900x on his b550 motherboard. Which happened to reach those OC at 4.8ghz and when I tried a similar OC With the same 5900x, I couldn’t get it stable although I made sure the OC was catered to my Motherboard. I’ve already tried what you just told me in the past and that didn’t work either, Plus I did a manual OC with Curve optimizer, PBO because it gives it 10% better performance that’s why I mess around with it plus I just enjoy OC, just because it isn’t working for me doesn’t mean it’s dead lmao. It’s only dead to people that can’t figure out how to actually OC lmao.


----------



## nievz

TheBrandon said:


> Was it updated today? Did you happen to check any of your temps? Imagine making 5 billion in 2 years and you've got a game that not only crashes on PC but on Console!


I did and my temps are fine. It seems adding .01v to my DRAM did the trick but i didn't have this issue with the old voltage on f31o.


----------



## panni

Yuke said:


> Tried out F33c. XFR voltages for Zen2 are now VDDP = 1100mV and VDDG = 1050mV....maybe VDDP is the solution to my audio issue as i never had it set over 1000mV. Will go up step by step now...


I'm still struggling as well. Any news from your end? My last try was with 900/940/1060/1140, crackly as hell.

Edit: I think I had a better set of values before with less crackling on 3600.
Edit 2: Ah you're on Zen2.


----------



## Nighthog

What I can tell the issue got worse for the 5000 series than it was on the 3000 series. Listening to all the complaints.

It was barely noticeable on the 3000 series in general unless you were pushing FCLK limits, on the 5000 series it seems to be there no matter what you seem to be trying in general.
I wonder what they did to make it worse than the previous generation. They weren't aware of any issues and missed it entirely in validation for release.
I can tell that the 4000 series aren't effected as bad or similar at all(although locked down), though on occasion I see my keyboard produce an extra random keystroke once in a while with a random character, or act out on shutdown, but rarely. I've pushed my FLKC a bit high @ 2200Mhz for 4x8GB and it isn't as tuned as it should be.

If you guys have a *LN2* mode, be sure to have it turned off as that was a guarantee you would get audio noise on my 3800x.


----------



## Streetdragon

So you have your IF @2200Mhz? Screen or didnt happend^^

edit: ahh nevermind. 4650G


----------



## Nighthog

Streetdragon said:


> So you have your IF @2200Mhz? Screen or didnt happend^^
> 
> edit: ahh nevermind. 4650G


But the USB issues have a "hint" they are present, even on the 4650G on a X570 motherboard. But not a general problem. Might just not be enough voltage. SoC voltage here as it's more locked down in BIOS for settings.
This Pro APU isn't "unlocked" as the other sku's. (missing options)

Been waiting for a fix... 3months and no fix for this locked down bios.


----------



## TheBrandon

nievz said:


> I did and my temps are fine. It seems adding .01v to my DRAM did the trick but i didn't have this issue with the old voltage on f31o.


Great find though! I half joked yesterday about being excited to start over once a stable bios releases. On non AMD machines never seen such weird things. I love my setup but it is still pretty jarring. I haven't gone through and pushed my other AMD machines to be fair and mine X570 Master is literally day 1 so its served me extremely well but good gosh.

I also will be completely honest in saying I do enjoy playing, tweaking, and reading others trials and tribulations with these and that in some ways is enjoyable. Maybe I'm built differently and wouldn't know what to do without constantly jacking with these dang boards 😅. Seriously, my latest ram issues getting too warm, between the shopping and fabbing its like a giddy kid over Christmas.


----------



## Yuke

panni said:


> I'm still struggling as well. Any news from your end? My last try was with 900/940/1060/1140, crackly as hell.
> 
> Edit: I think I had a better set of values before with less crackling on 3600.
> Edit 2: Ah you're on Zen2.


Yes, Zen2 but same issues....my USB-soundcard randomly disconnected this morning...never had this with F30 BIOS....every time something new.


----------



## nievz

TheBrandon said:


> Great find though! I half joked yesterday about being excited to start over once a stable bios releases. On non AMD machines never seen such weird things. I love my setup but it is still pretty jarring. I haven't gone through and pushed my other AMD machines to be fair and mine X570 Master is literally day 1 so its served me extremely well but good gosh.
> 
> I also will be completely honest in saying I do enjoy playing, tweaking, and reading others trials and tribulations with these and that in some ways is enjoyable. Maybe I'm built differently and wouldn't know what to do without constantly jacking with these dang boards 😅. Seriously, my latest ram issues getting too warm, between the shopping and fabbing its like a giddy kid over Christmas.


I am happy with F31O but I had to make my system stable on AGESA 1.2.0.0 (F33C right now). I cannot be left out when Nvidia releases resizeable bar for the 3000 series 😅


----------



## panni

Yuke said:


> Yes, Zen2 but same issues....my USB-soundcard randomly disconnected this morning...never had this with F30 BIOS....every time something new.


Any luck with raising VDDP?

I luckily never had USB disconnect issues, but a duplicate keystroke here and there, and the dreaded audio crackling.



Nighthog said:


> If you guys have a *LN2* mode, be sure to have it turned off as that was a guarantee you would get audio noise on my 3800x.


What does that LN2 mode do? I don't think I have one on my X570 Pro, but maybe this narrows it down to power delivery? Should I try changing the power delivery options of the board? Currently they're on default.


----------



## Rxmysticvoid

Nighthog said:


> What I can tell the issue got worse for the 5000 series than it was on the 3000 series. Listening to all the complaints.
> 
> It was barely noticeable on the 3000 series in general unless you were pushing FCLK limits, on the 5000 series it seems to be there no matter what you seem to be trying in general.
> I wonder what they did to make it worse than the previous generation. They weren't aware of any issues and missed it entirely in validation for release.
> I can tell that the 4000 series aren't effected as bad or similar at all(although locked down), though on occasion I see my keyboard produce an extra random keystroke once in a while with a random character, or act out on shutdown, but rarely. I've pushed my FLKC a bit high @ 2200Mhz for 4x8GB and it isn't as tuned as it should be.
> 
> If you guys have a *LN2* mode, be sure to have it turned off as that was a guarantee you would get audio noise on my 3800x.


I know exactly what you mean as for the keyboard randomly doing that but never acts out on shutdown, only during use & I know it’s not my keyboard at fault because I’ve already replaced the same keyboard 4 times. Only started happening after replacing my 3900x with the 5900x. It’s honestly ridiculous at the fact that not only are these cpus almost impossible to get but they didn’t even bother testing out anything or bother having the fixes for these issues.


----------



## ghiga_andrei

AMD is just full r-tard mode at this moment: 








AMD Suggests Possible Fixes for Ryzen USB Connectivity Issues


Here, give this a shot




www.tomshardware.com





_



"Based on user feedback we have received; the suggestions below could improve or resolve general USB device stuttering issues.

1.) Verify that your motherboard is updated to the latest BIOS version and configured using optimized/factory default settings. Check your motherboard manufacturer’s website for BIOS update and download instructions.
2.) Check if your Windows 10 is on the latest build and fully up to date. For information on updating Windows 10, please refer to Microsoft article:

Click to expand...

_


> _Update Windows 10_
> _3.) Ensure that the Ryzen chipset driver from AMD is installed and up to date. Latest Ryzen chipset driver version is_ _2.13.27.501_ _and can be download_ _here__.
> 
> If you continue to experience USB connectivity problems after following the suggestions above, you may consider using either of the following workaround:
> 
> *1.) Set PCIe mode from Gen4/Auto to Gen 3 in the BIOS
> 2.) Disable Global C-State in the BIOS."*_




So in almost a month since they acknowledged the issue officially, this is what they came up with. General troubleshooting and workarounds collected from reddit posts. Pathetic.


----------



## nangu

Rxmysticvoid said:


> Sorry let me explain further, I’ve tried what you just said in the past and I get the whole thing with silicon lottery, I’ve had a pc for a couple of years now but this is my latest build. What I said was I let my friend test my own 5900x on his b550 motherboard. Which happened to reach those OC at 4.8ghz and when I tried a similar OC With the same 5900x, I couldn’t get it stable although I made sure the OC was catered to my Motherboard. I’ve already tried what you just told me in the past and that didn’t work either, Plus I did a manual OC with Curve optimizer, PBO because it gives it 10% better performance that’s why I mess around with it plus I just enjoy OC.


The fact the same CPU can OC better with different mainboards might be related to power delivery, VRM phases and VRM configuration, and how exact is the voltage supplied compared to the voltage you manually set in BIOS, for each mainboard. 

You can try by changing VRM power delivery on your Master to allow less vcore droop, at the same vcore voltage the chip is OC stable on your friend's B550, or by upping vcore a bit at a time and test.


----------



## panni

ManniX-ITA said:


> Second the override for VSOC; if it's left to Auto causes all sort of instabilities and ends up in random reboots.
> On MSI you need to use the Override, not the AMD Overclocking method.
> On GB you need to set it in the Tweaker menu as a fixed voltage, not offset.
> Before it didn't matter if it was Auto and only set in the AMD OC menu.
> With latest AGESAs it does matter.
> I guess it's related to the new requirement to enable Uncore to change the SOC voltage, something changed in that part.


I guess I overlooked this.
It seems to make a difference for the consistency of the VSOC voltage. Before 1.2.0.0 I could clamp VSOC to a value by adjusting it in AMD OC.
Now I get much better results by doing that as you said in the Tweaker tab.



Nighthog said:


> What I can tell the issue got worse for the 5000 series than it was on the 3000 series. Listening to all the complaints.
> 
> It was barely noticeable on the 3000 series in general unless you were pushing FCLK limits, on the 5000 series it seems to be there no matter what you seem to be trying in general.
> I wonder what they did to make it worse than the previous generation. They weren't aware of any issues and missed it entirely in validation for release.
> I can tell that the 4000 series aren't effected as bad or similar at all(although locked down), though on occasion I see my keyboard produce an extra random keystroke once in a while with a random character, or act out on shutdown, but rarely. I've pushed my FLKC a bit high @ 2200Mhz for 4x8GB and it isn't as tuned as it should be.
> 
> If you guys have a *LN2* mode, be sure to have it turned off as that was a guarantee you would get audio noise on my 3800x.


Currently running this:









Together with:

DF C-States in AMD CBS disabled
LN2 explicitly disabled (it's on auto by default)
XHCI handoff disabled
VSOC 1.2V (1.175V display)
VSOC LLC High (the voltage never fluctuates from 1.175V in HWiNFO)
PCIE set to Gen4 (6800 XT)

This combination _seems_ to have drastically reduced crackling (not completely eliminated, but compared to before it's _very_ good right now). I get the feeling that it was the VSOC being set in Tweaker tab and the sheer amount of voltage I'm using for (only) 3733.


I'll have to disable those one by one to narrow it down, should the issues continue to be gone.


----------



## SacraficeMyGoat

Would you guys recommend upgrading from F31n to one of the newer beta Bios's for the newer agesa?

Just curious if i'll see a decent performance boost, or if I should stick with my current BIOS until the final version releases?


----------



## MyJules

i've been on F33c for a bit and i just realized this on my pc... it seems that default max boost (zero mhz additional boost clock) is at 5000Mhz, according to ryzen master. i thought it was 5050Mhz before. Thing is, if i add any boost, say 25Mhz, it shows 5075 (5050+25) as max boost. With 0, it shows 5000 in ryzen master. this is a new change/bug with F33c? I am using 5950x cpu and x570 Elite MB. Default was 5050Mhz at some point for sure.


----------



## ryouiki

Yuke said:


> what does it improve? i just want my damn sound to work properly....guess ill give f33c a chance when there wont be any further releases/improvements...


In regards to AGESA 1.2.0.1...it is odd because people claiming it fixes/improves things, but AMD themselves are saying it is a fix specific to just AIDA64:


__
https://www.reddit.com/r/Amd/comments/lrf0cr/_/goprd04



> Hi, all. AGESA 1201 contains a fix specifically to improve AIDA64's L3 cache bandwidth test results, enabling this benchmark's test pattern to better show the architecture's true capabilities. It is not a generic change.


----------



## panni

SacraficeMyGoat said:


> Would you guys recommend upgrading from F31n to one of the newer beta Bios's for the newer agesa?
> 
> Just curious if i'll see a decent performance boost, or if I should stick with my current BIOS until the final version releases?


Not really. Only if you need modern stuff like well functioning RBAR.


----------



## Nicked_Wicked

What are recommended SOC, VDDG and VDDP values for IF 1900 on Ryzen 5xxx?

I tried my old SOC: 1100mV, VDDP: 900mV and VDDG: 950mV (CCD and IOD) combination but the 5800X seems to throw some WHEA tantrums every now and then especially when the load gets heavier.

Otherwise it is fully stable without any audio problems.


----------



## panni

Nicked_Wicked said:


> What are recommended SOC, VDDG and VDDP values for IF 1900 on Ryzen 5xxx?
> 
> I tried my old SOC: 1100mV, VDDP: 900mV and VDDG: 950mV (CCD and IOD) combination but the 5800X seems to throw some WHEA tantrums every now and then especially when the load gets heavier.
> 
> Otherwise it is fully stable without any audio problems.


As far as I know you'll need to up your VSOC and VDDG. Do you have a zentimings screenshot?


----------



## kirina

Even BIOS f33d is stable up to 3800mhz, but from 3866mhz there is a huge whea errors.
No matter how much you adjust soc, vddp, vddg, whea errors seem inevitable. The Gigabyte board seems to be the limit at 3800mhz.


----------



## Rxmysticvoid

ghiga_andrei said:


> AMD is just full r-tard mode at this moment:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AMD Suggests Possible Fixes for Ryzen USB Connectivity Issues
> 
> 
> Here, give this a shot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.tomshardware.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So in almost a month since they acknowledged the issue officially, this is what they came up with. General troubleshooting and workarounds collected from reddit posts. Pathetic.


I appreciate that you found this article for all of us that are experiencing this but that’s such a shame that they still haven’t found a fix to it. They continue to just disappoint more and more. If I got a 5cents for every issue I’ve had and for every poor excuse of troubleshooting methods they gave I’d be a millionaire by now. Incredible to see a company work so hard to push a product out for money but not actually test anything on it besides work/gaming performance.


----------



## panni

kirina said:


> No matter how much you adjust soc, vddp, vddg, whea errors seem inevitable. The Gigabyte board seems to be the limit at 3800mhz.


Not a Gigabyte problem. WHEA in <=1.2.0.0/zen3 is a common AGESA issue.


----------



## kirina

panni said:


> Not a Gigabyte problem. WHEA in <=1.2.0.0/zen3 is a common AGESA issue.












Asus Crosshair viii dark hero board is reported to have no whea error even if it exceeds 4000mhz. In my opinion, I don't see any effort to improve the gigaboard over 3866mhz.


----------



## ManniX-ITA

kirina said:


> Asus Crosshair viii dark hero board is reported to have no whea error even if it exceeds 4000mhz. In my opinion, I don't see any effort to improve the gigaboard over 3866mhz.


It's the CPU not the motherboard.
There are WHEA free CPU like there are those that cannot boot at FCLK 1900.


----------



## ghiga_andrei

MyJules said:


> i've been on F33c for a bit and i just realized this on my pc... it seems that default max boost (zero mhz additional boost clock) is at 5000Mhz, according to ryzen master. i thought it was 5050Mhz before. Thing is, if i add any boost, say 25Mhz, it shows 5075 (5050+25) as max boost. With 0, it shows 5000 in ryzen master. this is a new change/bug with F33c? I am using 5950x cpu and x570 Elite MB. Default was 5050Mhz at some point for sure.


Noticed this too on my 5900x default it shows 4900MHz and with +50 it shows 5000MHz. But I think that's just a Ryzen Master stupid bug, if you look at the actual max boost mine reaches 4948MHz with default. Also if you start Geekbench 5 it will say maximum CPU speed 4950MHz. So it's just the display number in Ryzen Master.


----------



## St0RM53

Any expert here with RAID setup on X570?

I have a SATA HDD that has all my data and i bought a 2nd identical one that i want to RAID 1 with the existing one.

Which is the correct procedure to create an array WITHOUT LOSING ANY OF THE DATA on the existing drive?!?


----------



## Nicked_Wicked

Edit: double post


----------



## Nicked_Wicked

panni said:


> As far as I know you'll need to up your VSOC and VDDG. Do you have a zentimings screenshot?


Here's a screenshot:


----------



## Yuke

panni said:


> Any luck with raising VDDP?
> 
> I luckily never had USB disconnect issues, but a duplicate keystroke here and there, and the dreaded audio crackling.


Not sure yet, seems kinda fine/improved but I also updated the chipset drivers.

What i get now are crash to desktop in my games for some ****ing reason tho. Im looking into boost voltage behavior because it seems that you have to increase offset voltage yet again like it was already the case in older BIOS version. It should hit 1.55V in PBO2 boost but it doesnt go over 1.54V so far.


----------



## panni

Yuke said:


> Not sure yet, seems kinda fine/improved but I also updated the chipset drivers.
> 
> What i get now are crash to desktop in my games for some ****ing reason tho. Im looking into boost voltage behavior because it seems that you have to increase offset voltage yet again like it was already the case in older BIOS version. It should hit 1.55V in PBO2 boost but it doesnt go over 1.54V so far.


The stuff I posted above about crackling has been stable for two days by the way. Still investigating.


----------



## panni

Nicked_Wicked said:


> Here's a screenshot:
> 
> View attachment 2482135


I think you want to try 1.15V VSOC, 1080 IOD and 1020 CCD if I'm not mistaken; possibly 940 VDDP as well. @ManniX-ITA will correct me 

Edit: Maybe lowering ProcODT as well


----------



## panni

@Yuke there's hope.

TL;DR


> We would like to thank the community here on r/AMD for its assistance with logs and reports as we investigated the intermittent USB connectivity you highlighted. With your help, we believe we have isolated the root cause and developed a solution that addresses a range of reported symptoms, including (but not limited to): USB port dropout, USB 2.0 audio crackling (e.g. DAC/AMP combos), and USB/PCIe Gen 4 exclusion.


----------



## khaledmohi

AMD has announced via a reddit post that it has found a fix for the widely-reported USB connectivity issues that have impacted systems with Ryzen processors, saying, "With your help, we believe we have isolated the root cause and developed a solution that addresses a range of reported symptoms[...]." The fix comes after AMD acknowledged reports of the issues last month and asked users to help it pinpoint the source of the problem by submitting detailed logs.

AMD will release a new AGESA 1.2.0.2 to motherboard vendors in 'about a week,' and downloadable beta BIOSes with the patch will land in early April. Naturally, fully-validated BIOS versions with the fix will arrive shortly thereafter.

AMD Locates 'Root Cause' of USB Issues on B550, X570 Motherboards | PCMag 

AMD Finds a Fix for Ryzen's USB Problems, BIOS Patch Coming in Early April


----------



## iRX

Well, again, a new Agesa has been announced, again, wait a month! Doesn't it seem strange to us that soon 2 years after the launch X570, the basic problems have not been fixed yet !? I'm starting to regret that I fell for AMD marketing and left Intel ...


----------



## Krradr

khaledmohi said:


> AMD has announced via a reddit post that it has found a fix for the widely-reported USB connectivity issues that have impacted systems with Ryzen processors, saying, "With your help, we believe we have isolated the root cause and developed a solution that addresses a range of reported symptoms[...]." The fix comes after AMD acknowledged reports of the issues last month and asked users to help it pinpoint the source of the problem by submitting detailed logs.
> 
> AMD will release a new AGESA 1.2.0.2 to motherboard vendors in 'about a week,' and downloadable beta BIOSes with the patch will land in early April. Naturally, fully-validated BIOS versions with the fix will arrive shortly thereafter.
> 
> AMD Locates 'Root Cause' of USB Issues on B550, X570 Motherboards | PCMag
> 
> AMD Finds a Fix for Ryzen's USB Problems, BIOS Patch Coming in Early April


this is a good news for sure


----------



## Mullcom

iRX said:


> Well, again, a new Agesa has been announced, again, wait a month! Doesn't it seem strange to us that soon 2 years after the launch X570, the basic problems have not been fixed yet !? I'm starting to regret that I fell for AMD marketing and left Intel ...


Then. Buy a Intel then. Sorry for your disappointment [emoji20]. I still like both and you always need to adapt to how company do things. Intel have also downsides. Right now they trying to get the first place again and when they do I don't think that going to be 100% flawless. 

Skickat från min SM-G973F via Tapatalk


----------



## Krradr

Mullcom said:


> Then. Buy a Intel then. Sorry for your disappointment [emoji20]. I still like both and you always need to adapt to how company do things. Intel have also downsides. Right now they trying to get the first place again and when they do I don't think that going to be 100% flawless.
> 
> Skickat från min SM-G973F via Tapatalk


what downsides intel have? Does they have USB disconnections problems? Crackling audio?


----------



## stasio

BIOS update X570 and B550....









GIGABYTE Latest Beta BIOS - TweakTown Forums


Warning Some of beta BIOSes are still undergoing compatibility testing. GIGABYTE is sharing these BIOSes for testing purposes only and are not meant for general release. If you are not familiar with beta BIOS testing, then please only flash the recommended release BIOSes that are posted on the...




www.tweaktownforum.com


----------



## Ohim

Just AIDA reading improvement no other change in games.


----------



## Waltc

Krradr said:


> what downsides intel have? Does they have USB disconnections problems? Crackling audio?


Been running Zen2 (3900X) for ~20 months now--never had USB disconnections or crackling audio. This sounds like just another AGESA bug fix mainly affecting Zen3 CPUs, which are still teething atm. (All new-architecture CPUs go through teething periods of 6-months- 1 year, including new Intel architectures--but it's been a _long time_ since we've seen a new Intel architecture.) Intel downsides: power consumption, 14nm, dozens of security holes requiring firmware patches and Windows microcode patching (Not required on AMD's new architectures, zen2/3), slower processing performance. Check out a few Intel forums and get edumacated on some of the problems they are having. Z590 mboards are ridiculously priced and even the $1k top-end Z590 mboards provide about as much PCIe4 support as the $200 value B550 AMD mboards. Phony-baloney benchmarks---That's just off the top of my head...


----------



## Nicked_Wicked

The System Memory Multiplier option seems to be bugged, has multiple double values in F33f.@stasio


----------



## qiller

ManniX-ITA said:


> It's the CPU not the motherboard.
> There are WHEA free CPU like there are those that cannot boot at FCLK 1900.


Meanwhile there are other rumors, that it is not only the cpu. If you understand German: Leserartikel - AMD Ryzen - RAM OC Community

The German ram-oc community tested two 5800X on two different mainboards. On one mainboard there where WHEAs with both cpus and fclk>1900mhz, no matter what. The other is WHEA-free with both cpus. It seems like it is more a combination of mainboard, bios and agesa-implementation.


----------



## ManniX-ITA

qiller said:


> Meanwhile there are other rumors, that it is not only the cpu. If you understand German: Leserartikel - AMD Ryzen - RAM OC Community
> 
> The German ram-oc community tested two 5800X on two different mainboards. On one mainboard there where WHEAs with both cpus and fclk>1900mhz, no matter what. The other is WHEA-free with both cpus. It seems like it is more a combination of mainboard, bios and agesa-implementation.


Yes, the AGESA is the culprit.
Meaning that some CPU can run WHEA free while others needs a specific AGESA cooking.
I don't remember now which specific AGESA is mentioned by @Veii, 1.1.0.0 B or C?
It's possible that some motherboard vendors could have applied the same fix on different AGESA versions, knowingly or not.

Hopefully if AMD can deliver a fix all CPU will be able to run WHEA free and boot at FCLK 1900.
But I have to say I'm a bit loosing hope at this point...

Plus there are many other things that can factor if you get WHEA errors or not.
It would have been more relevant to test if 2 CPU which are not WHEA free on multiple motherboards could run WHEA free on the B550 Gaming Carbon WiFi.
You can disable WHEA reporting via WMI and hide it; in that case only benchmarking scores can tell you the truth.


----------



## Veii

ManniX-ITA said:


> I don't remember now which specific AGESA is mentioned by @Veii, 1.1.0.0 B or C?


It was Patch-C SMU 56.34 / ABL 09284010
SMU 56.30 ABL 09084010 ~ was free from it
Now SMU 56.44 / ABL 0C074010 is free from the hardlock too. At least till 2167 


ManniX-ITA said:


> You can disable WHEA reporting via WMI and hide it; in that case only benchmarking scores can tell you the truth.


Kind of my world atm, (bioses don't have any whea at all)
soo many many benchmarks only tell the truth
Although also high SOC eats into the powerbudget 
Which is noticable on L3 cache
Where undervolting would be the only real resolve ~ and guess what's marketed on PBO2.0v2 
But it's really more marketing than anything
BAR mode exists since the first 1.1.0.0 AGESA and undervolting for curve optimizer too

Sadly if you overdo FCLK OC , Precision Boost on it's own becomes useless to you
But hey, a bit of playroom is there, like 200-300Mhz before hitting programmed fMax limits
(maximum allowed boost by CPU "name")

And if you still overdo it, you will be EDC Throttled by the hardprogrammed Fuse limit
Only boost would increase, but your memory OC would eat into the boosting budget and allcore perf would be worse
It isn't even FCLK that's being throttled, it's just the powerbudget which is constantly adjusted and throttled


----------



## ManniX-ITA

Let's see maybe this new AGESA 1.2.0.2 with the USB fix could have a beneficial impact on WHEA too.
I'm being very optimistic...


----------



## Veii

ManniX-ITA said:


> Let's see maybe this new AGESA 1.2.0.2 with the USB fix could have a beneficial impact on WHEA too.
> I'm being very optimistic...


I wonder if you have WHEA on a fixed frequency
I start to think, package throttle is being reported as WHEA, not only Realtek & Audio Buffer issues


----------



## ManniX-ITA

Veii said:


> I wonder if you have WHEA on a fixed frequency
> I start to think, package throttle is being reported as WHEA, not only Realtek & Audio Buffer issues


Yes, same. Also with ridiculously low multipliers and de-sync MCLK.


----------



## Veii

ManniX-ITA said:


> Yes, same. Also with ridiculously low multipliers and de-sync MCLK.


The reported HWInfo triggering WHEA issue is strange, but i don't have such issue on 6.35-4320, which also tracks suspended cores
I can see they come up on NIC, USB and other ACPI issues
Do you want to try something for me ?

corpnewt/SSDTTime get this
Dump DSDT, and see if it can decompile it
AGESA 1.1.x.x had a long time decompile issues, where the culprit was 4G and BAR mode


----------



## ManniX-ITA

Think it works, did Dump the table and FixHPET and FakeEC were successful.


----------



## Veii

ManniX-ITA said:


> Think it works, did Dump the table and FixHPET and FakeEC were successful.


Oke soo your bios is not there broken
Good to know at least on low level it isn't
I had 5 bioses consistently which where completely broken ~ yet windows ACPI compiler does accept also erroring DSDTs
It was a check , thank you 

Guess it's to figure out which ABL you guys run , as there is no AMD PBS menu
EDIT:
Technically speaking, this IRQ fix should fix all usb problems for you 
But i guess AMD can do it too~ 
Else you can patch and load it through opencore bootloader and fully rebrand the system if you consider

It has ACPI low level access and should be able to control on APCI how many of 0-31 cores are allowed to run


----------



## kirina

As you can see, even in BIOS f33f, there are huge whea errors from 3866~4066mhz.
No matter how much I adjust soc=1.2v, vddp=1050, vddg=1075, whea error still occurs.

One peculiarity is that, nonetheless, the tm5 memory test passes, and there are no special abnormalities (blue screen, stuttering in the game, sound dropping etc.) during use.

If nothing is wrong, can I ignore the whea error and just use it?


----------



## MikeS3000

So on my 5900x when playing with PBO when I set limits to "motherboard" and run CB23 the frequencies of both CCDs are the same. As I decrease EDC the frequency on CCD 0 increases and CCD 1 decreases. When I tested the 5900x in a MSI motherboard the frequencies stayed the same when decreasing EDC. Is this just the way Gigabyte works and can others reproduce this? I have a x570 Aorus Pro Wifi. I get better single core boost at EDC closer to 140 vs MB limit of 215 but I don't like the multi-core behaviour with both CCDs about 200 mhz off from each other at lower EDC.


----------



## ghiga_andrei

MikeS3000 said:


> So on my 5900x when playing with PBO when I set limits to "motherboard" and run CB23 the frequencies of both CCDs are the same. As I decrease EDC the frequency on CCD 0 increases and CCD 1 decreases. When I tested the 5900x in a MSI motherboard the frequencies stayed the same when decreasing EDC. Is this just the way Gigabyte works and can others reproduce this? I have a x570 Aorus Pro Wifi. I get better single core boost at EDC closer to 140 vs MB limit of 215 but I don't like the multi-core behaviour with both CCDs about 200 mhz off from each other at lower EDC.


Same here with a 5900x on an Aorus Elite. Exactly what you described. Also the temperature in my case increases when lowering EDC up to a point. With EDC = 215A my CPU stays at 87C max, with EDC = 160A it just goes berserk up to 95C. The benchmark scores are better with EDC = 160, yes, even at that temperature.


----------



## Kha

Veii said:


> I wonder if you have WHEA on a fixed frequency
> I start to think, package throttle is being reported as WHEA, not only Realtek & Audio Buffer issues





ManniX-ITA said:


> Yes, same. Also with ridiculously low multipliers and de-sync MCLK.


Which makes sense, but why happenning only on 1900+ IF then ? Clearly the low multipliers aren't related to the IF frequency or am I missing something here?


----------



## Waltc

Nicked_Wicked said:


> The System Memory Multiplier option seems to be bugged, has multiple double values in F33f.@stasio


Part of the joy in running beta bios releases. F32 is rock solid for me--but then I'm still on zen2. If I was Zen3 and having some problems, I'd likely be installing the betas, myself. The that's the main reason I'm waiting a while on Zen3--when I jumped into Zen2 in July '19, I knew I'd have teething problems, and I did, for the first 6-8 months--would rather skip that process from now on, if possible. Maybe Zen3 in the fall...


----------



## ManniX-ITA

Kha said:


> Which makes sense, but why happenning only on 1900+ IF then ? Clearly the low multipliers aren't related to the IF frequency or am I missing something here?


Yeah, that's what is troubling. Acts like a damn kill-switch.


----------



## Yuke

Yuke said:


> Not sure yet, seems kinda fine/improved but I also updated the chipset drivers.
> 
> What i get now are crash to desktop in my games for some ****ing reason tho. Im looking into boost voltage behavior because it seems that you have to increase offset voltage yet again like it was already the case in older BIOS version. It should hit 1.55V in PBO2 boost but it doesnt go over 1.54V so far.


Well, crackling is still there and im sure its not a voltage issue but a bug in AGESA, considering the announcement AMD made.

Switching to VDDG = 1075 and VDDP = 1050 fixed my crash to desktop issue tho...so there is that at least.


----------



## PJVol

ManniX-ITA said:


> Meaning that some CPU can run WHEA free while others needs a specific AGESA cooking


I've tried to run my CPU on my workplace PC with a MSI B450 Mortar Titanium flashed with the same agesa/smu (1.2.0.0/56.44.0) - not a single WHEA, and no performance regression either, worked flawless at 1966 and 2000.
On my profile PC there are whea-s**t-storm with these fclk's, and perf. massively degrades in ram intensive tasks.


----------



## Kha

ManniX-ITA said:


> Yeah, that's what is troubling. Acts like a damn kill-switch.


Btw, solved the RTL8125 issue and this way B550 Master becomes fault free  
Took me only several hundreds of hours of testing for Realtek, along with a friend from US who did same thing.


----------



## ManniX-ITA

PJVol said:


> I've tried to run my CPU on my workplace PC with a MSI B450 Mortar Titanium flashed with the same agesa/smu (1.2.0.0/56.44.0) - not a single WHEA, and no performance regression either, worked flawless at 1966 and 2000.
> On my profile PC there are whea-s**t-storm with these fclk's, and perf. massively degrades in ram intensive tasks.


It's totally random... I have WHEA starting from FCLK 1933 but not performance regression till 2033.
Only at 2067 some benchmarks starts dropping, despite the system itself is much more responsive than FCLK 2033.
At this point I have a hunch that even AMD is grasping in the blind on how to fix it.


----------



## PJVol

ManniX-ITA said:


> It's totally random... I have WHEA starting from FCLK 1933 but not performance regression till 2033.


Well, maybe i wasn't clear enough, but I've done this to make sure that my particular CPU sample is able to reach and run stable upto 2000 fclk at least, without loss of performance. So i can hardly get what you meant by "totally random" 

In short, we have agesa 1.2.0.0, smu 56.44.0 on these two boards:
Asrock B550 Extreme4:
1900 - rock stable, 1933+ whea's and perf. regress
MSI B450 Mortar Titanium :
All stable upto 2000 (haven't tested above)
And that's it.


----------



## ManniX-ITA

PJVol said:


> Well, maybe i wasn't clear enough, but I've done this to make sure that my particular CPU sample is able to reach and run stable upto 2000 fclk at least, without loss of performance. So i can hardly get what you meant by "totally random"
> 
> In short, we have agesa 1.2.0.0, smu 56.44.0 on these two boards:
> Asrock B550 Extreme4:
> 1900 - rock stable, 1933+ whea's and perf. regress
> MSI B450 Mortar Titanium :
> All stable upto 2000 (haven't tested above)
> And that's it.


I mean that I've seen people reporting WHEA with B450/X470 chipset and also almost all having performance regression with WHEA.
Yours or mine experience are not a universal behavior.


----------



## Marius A

Kha said:


> Btw, solved the RTL8125 issue and this way B550 Master becomes fault free
> Took me only several hundreds of hours of testing for Realtek, along with a friend from US who did same thing.
> 
> View attachment 2482495


good job mate, much appreciated


----------



## PJVol

ManniX-ITA said:


> Yours or mine experience are not a universal behavior


Of course not, rather results I've got, along with what guys with two 5800X's have found out, suggest that it can not be CPU sample specific only 
(I wouldnt be surprised at all if my CPU start throwing whea's again in some B450 Gaming Plus MAX)

Let me sum up, what I think of it, and your feedback is welcomed.

First, it seems like particular agesa implementation for the particular board matters.
Then goes purely CPU specific thing, kind of "FCLK bin", where starting from a certain clock, the performance drop is noticable.
As it was said before, some bios may be configured not to pass MCE events on, hence hidden throttling.

What doesn't fit into these "rules" is your case  , where you see whea's without performance regression.
In this regard, I wanted to ask, are you sure that performance unaffected. For example, Ryzen DRAM Calculator's Membench (easy preset) clearly shows throttling in my case. May be there are other events occured, not only #19 or they are not so frequent as to make an impact?


----------



## HyperC

Anyone here with a USB DAC having issues with volume randomly changing?


----------



## ManniX-ITA

PJVol said:


> What doesn't fit into these "rules" is your case  , where you see whea's without performance regression.
> In this regard, I wanted to ask, are you sure that performance unaffected. For example, Ryzen DRAM Calculator's Membench (easy preset) clearly shows throttling in my case. May be there are other events occured, not only #19 or they are not so frequent as to make an impact?


I've seen I'm not the only one posting that despite a sensible amount of WHEA there's no performance loss.
I guess that since it's a corrected error in some cases the loss due to error correction is marginal, while in other cases it's not.
Did quite a large amount of testing, like CPU-z, Cinebench, Geekbench, 3DMark, Metro, SOTR, etc
If there's a loss it's an amount that still permit an increase in performances.
Many others with a similar amount of WHEA they get a big hit and score less than FCLK 1900.


----------



## PJVol

ManniX-ITA said:


> I guess that since it's a corrected error in some cases the loss due to error correction is marginal, while in other cases it's not.


Yeah, there's definitely something in it. I dont remeber what pdf i've read, something like PRP for Family 17h CPUs, and besides uncorrected, there are corrected and deferred ones, where in one case, bios should do a lot of work, such as collect tons of debuggin info, MCA registers, dump CPU state, etc., while not much in another. May be it has something to do with it, idk, just guessing...


----------



## overpower

Would like your opinions here: 









Second opinion on my Gigabyte X570 Ultra and shorting it...


Hello, While 2 days everything was fine with this mb, yesterday morning it started doing reboots with some beeps coming out of the mb. Then, it was stuck in a bootloop without even getting to the bios splash screen. Actually from the fact that it was doing such fast restarts (see video1), I...




www.overclock.net





Btw do any of you use the quick connector at these motherboards? I find the metal separator in the quick connector to be a "bad design". If I get a new mb, I'll just connect the front io pins directly on the mb, without the connector.


----------



## ManniX-ITA

PJVol said:


> Yeah, there's definitely something in it. I dont remeber what pdf i've read, something like PRP for Family 17h CPUs, and besides uncorrected, there are corrected and deferred ones, where in one case, bios should do a lot of work, such as collect tons of debuggin info, MCA registers, dump CPU state, etc., while not much in another. May be it has something to do with it, idk, just guessing...


It's the PPR, for Corrected errors there's no exception raised.
I guess it's more the underlying error which is a generic "Bus/Interconnect" but could mean anything that relates to the IF or any other Bus like DDR4, PCIe, etc
There's also the possibility, when the performance loss is marginal, that the WHEA 19 is just bogus and the small loss is purely due to the error reported at a very high frequency.


----------



## PopReference

HyperC said:


> Anyone here with a USB DAC having issues with volume randomly changing?


I've had my DAC install the wrong drivers before. Usually only happened on Windows start-up and seems limited to the 3 usb-a plugs connected to the ryzen chip/not connected to the chipset. Maybe not the same thing but originally only noticed it because the volume would change between the 2 drivers.


----------



## ryouiki

HyperC said:


> Anyone here with a USB DAC having issues with volume randomly changing?


Never had an issue on this with X570 Master. That said I have USB DAC + Separate AMP with own volume control. It is not the software volume control?


----------



## prymortal

HyperC said:


> Anyone here with a USB DAC having issues with volume randomly changing?


Not for years. Would help if I had more info usually, But actually not needed now. Specifically digital or Analog driver Dac, the Analog driver one is more prone to this in the past. tl:dr fix regardless is disable all the enhancements, make sure bitrate matches (Generally 16 bit, unless Chinese...Then it can be 32bit - How/why don't ask just commonly fixes things), 44.1hz will give you consistently less random volume & sound issues. I could go into this more & more. But yeah. Another tip is disable USB power saving.


----------



## sviru007

1. Guys is there sitll an issue with X570 ELITE and RTX3xxx running in PCI-E 4gen slot? Audio problems, booting etc?
2. I have two cards is the bottom slot limited to gen3 x4 always? No matter what i do?


----------



## ManniX-ITA

sviru007 said:


> 1. Guys is there sitll an issue with X570 ELITE and RTX3xxx running in PCI-E 4gen slot? Audio problems, booting etc?
> 2. I have two cards is the bottom slot limited to gen3 x4 always? No matter what i do?


1. Yes, seems it's going to be fixed with the upcoming AGESA 1.2.0.2
2. Yes, should be able to go up to Gen4 in theory, that's the layout:


----------



## sviru007

ManniX-ITA said:


> 1. Yes, seems it's going to be fixed with the upcoming AGESA 1.2.0.2
> 2. Yes, should be able to go up to Gen4 in theory, that's the layout:
> 
> View attachment 2482737


The bottom card is gen3 x4. I cannot change it in any way possible. Any idea? Or this is the limit?


----------



## ManniX-ITA

sviru007 said:


> The bottom card is gen3 x4. I cannot change it in any way possible. Any idea? Or this is the limit?


x4 is the limit you need at least a Pro for x8.
But the slot can go up to Gen4.


----------



## sviru007

ManniX-ITA said:


> x4 is the limit you need at least a Pro for x8.
> But the slot can go up to Gen4.


Thanks. It sucks then with rtx3060 and minig. It requires x8


----------



## ManniX-ITA

sviru007 said:


> Thanks. It sucks then with rtx3060 and minig. It requires x8


But the RTX3060 should be a Gen4.
Maybe check the BIOS cause it shouldn't be set to Gen3.

Really requires x8?
99% of GPUs for mining are running at x1...


----------



## sviru007

ManniX-ITA said:


> But the RTX3060 should be a Gen4.
> Maybe check the BIOS cause it shouldn't be set to Gen3.
> 
> Really requires x8?
> 99% of GPUs for mining are running at x1...


Yes. There is a driver condition to be fulfilled. x8 or x16


----------



## ManniX-ITA

sviru007 said:


> Yes. There is a driver condition to be fulfilled. x8 or x16


I see, guess it's the famous driver that allows Ethereum mining with the 3060.
Nope, you are in bad luck. No way to get more than x4 on the Elite.


----------



## ghiga_andrei

sviru007 said:


> Yes. There is a driver condition to be fulfilled. x8 or x16


Really glad it doesn't work. It's because of guys like you that we cannot find a decent GPU at a decent price.


----------



## ManniX-ITA

ghiga_andrei said:


> Really glad it doesn't work. It's because of guys like you that we cannot find a decent GPU at a decent price.


I don't agree, someone running a 2nd GPU for mining is just trying to make some money.
The real problem are the "professionals" running mining farms with dozens to thousands of GPUs.


----------



## sviru007

ghiga_andrei said:


> Really glad it doesn't work. It's because of guys like you that we cannot find a decent GPU at a decent price.


Believe me it is not guys like me . Owning two cards that are used for work (rendering) and mining in a spare time is not a crime. The way u think is very straightforward. But I don't blame you.


----------



## ManniX-ITA

sviru007 said:


> Believe me it is not guys like me . Owning two cards that are used for work (rendering) and mining in a spare time is not a crime. The way u think is very straightforward. But I don't blame you.


I'd focus my anger on nVidia that instead of stopping selling all the stock to miners did this ridiculous hash rate limiting that only hurts people mining in their spare time. Very unfair.
And AMD of course that is not even mocking any kind of action.


----------



## Mullcom

ManniX-ITA said:


> I'd focus my anger on nVidia that instead of stopping selling all the stock to miners did this ridiculous hash rate limiting that only hurts people mining in their spare time. Very unfair.
> And AMD of course that is not even mocking any kind of action.


wasent not nividia advertising the cards for mining? And now limit the the Cards?



Skickat från min SM-G973F via Tapatalk


----------



## sviru007

Everyone wants to earn money. nothing new.


----------



## ghiga_andrei

ManniX-ITA said:


> I don't agree, someone running a 2nd GPU for mining is just trying to make some money.
> The real problem are the "professionals" running mining farms with dozens to thousands of GPUs.





sviru007 said:


> Believe me it is not guys like me . Owning two cards that are used for work (rendering) and mining in a spare time is not a crime. The way u think is very straightforward. But I don't blame you.


Perhaps I got triggered too easily, but this whole situation is so damn ugly. They are launching new cards every few weeks and nothing is in stock, and then you see pictures with hundreds of cards and laptops just used for mining.


----------



## ManniX-ITA

ghiga_andrei said:


> Perhaps I got triggered too easily, but this whole situation is so damn ugly. They are launching new cards every few weeks and nothing is in stock, and then you see pictures with hundreds of cards and laptops just used for mining.


Totally agree, I'm royally pissed off as well.
Really hope they'll pump up the production like hell and that the cryptocurrencies will crash.
Just like last time; people will have spent their money in something else in between and they'll end up with a massive unsold stock and hundreds of millions of losses.


----------



## Mullcom

PC Watch: GeForce RTX 3060 Ethereum mining restrictions have been broken - VideoCardz.com


Update: Two german publications have now confirmed Ethereum mining limiter can be removed simply by using a special driver. NVIDIA GeForce RTX 3060 Ethereum mining restrictions have been broken The editorial team from PC Watch confirms that a hack developed by miners does indeed work. There have...




videocardz.com





Here you go.
If you can build it you can baKe it. [emoji6]

Skickat från min SM-G973F via Tapatalk


----------



## DaftTitan

Jason_Cruze said:


> y-cruncher


You were right, I get whea errors pass 1900, running last F33f.

Btw, any clue why Gigabyte removed F33 from downloads?








X570 AORUS ULTRA (rev. 1.0) Support | Motherboard - GIGABYTE Global


Lasting Quality from GIGABYTE.GIGABYTE Ultra Durable™ motherboards bring together a unique blend of features and technologies that offer users the absolute ...




www.gigabyte.com


----------



## Hammerkeg

I was hoping for a newer BIOS on the Gigabyte downloads page, not a revert to an older one lol.


----------



## DanielSpaending

Hammerkeg said:


> I was hoping for a newer BIOS on the Gigabyte downloads page, not a revert to an older one lol.


Yeah, I just noticed that too. Perhaps they're bringing out the final form of F33...


----------



## Nighthog

ManniX-ITA said:


> Totally agree, I'm royally pissed off as well.
> Really hope they'll pump up the production like hell and that the cryptocurrencies will crash.
> Just like last time; people will have spent their money in something else in between and they'll end up with a massive unsold stock and hundreds of millions of losses.


High prices are most likely to stay and only get worse.
Inflation + crypto boom just eats it all up. No supply thanks to constraints on production & increasing downtime for all major production facilities to create more scarcity. 

Everything just tells you get in for some rough times!
Anyone who can make a quick buck with ease is going to do so! So those gpu's are gonna get used.

Crypto is here to stay until they are the government boogeyman that needs the ban hammer to be crushed worldwide.
They are slowly starting to ban crypto government after government as they can't control the money supply.
They think the wrong people are getting ahead and not the government stooges.


----------



## HyperC

ryouiki said:


> Never had an issue on this with X570 Master. That said I have USB DAC + Separate AMP with own volume control. It is not the software volume control?


It's my X7 maybe has something to do with the usb maybe I'll switch the port


----------



## HyperC

prymortal said:


> Not for years. Would help if I had more info usually, But actually not needed now. Specifically digital or Analog driver Dac, the Analog driver one is more prone to this in the past. tl:dr fix regardless is disable all the enhancements, make sure bitrate matches (Generally 16 bit, unless Chinese...Then it can be 32bit - How/why don't ask just commonly fixes things), 44.1hz will give you consistently less random volume & sound issues. I could go into this more & more. But yeah. Another tip is disable USB power saving.


Not quite sure what the issue is but seems to stopped atm on the newer beta bios but switching the port tomorrow I'll report back after a few days


----------



## overpower

F33c was removed from ultra page








edit: just noticed it's discussed already


----------



## stasio

overpower said:


> F33c was removed from ultra page
> View attachment 2482821
> 
> edit: just noticed it's discussed already





https://download.gigabyte.com/FileList/BIOS/mb_bios_x570-aorus-ultra_f33f.zip



Same as on TT forum 5 days ago


----------



## Kha

ManniX-ITA said:


> Totally agree, I'm royally pissed off as well.
> Really hope they'll pump up the production like hell and that the cryptocurrencies will crash.
> Just like last time; people will have spent their money in something else in between and they'll end up with a massive unsold stock and hundreds of millions of losses.


Won't happen till July.


----------



## nievz

Kha said:


> Won't happen till July.


care to elaborate why such event will occur in July? sincerely interested.


----------



## ManniX-ITA

Kha said:


> Won't happen till July.


Unfortunately July is very highly optimistic.
There's a widespread silicon shortage.
Most components have delivery dates right now from 6 to 12 months.
That's why not only GPUs but many other products are not available and car factories are shutting down.

The issue could get less worse around end of the year, beginning next.
That's when I hope nVidia will ramp up production for GPUs.
At that point they'll be forced to announce new models to keep being competitive.
And just like it happened with the 2000s, people will not buy the old models; also cause thanks to the virus so many will be broke.

A crypto currency collapse at that point would be a joy; the miners will stop buying.
They'll have to dump all the stock and loose, again, hundreds of millions. 
And we'll all smile like happy sharks, a 300 teeth smile.


----------



## ghiga_andrei

ManniX-ITA said:


> At that point they'll be forced to announce new models to keep being competitive.
> And just like it happened with the 2000s, people will not buy the old models; also cause thanks to the virus so many will be broke.
> 
> A crypto currency collapse at that point would be a joy; the miners will stop buying.
> They'll have to dump all the stock and loose, again, hundreds of millions.
> And we'll all smile like happy sharks, a 300 teeth smile.


Waiting for Utopia. Hope you're right.


----------



## Gnerma

Ethereum is going proof of stake as early as July 2021 which will change the whole mining thing greatly in ways that are hard to predict. But one thing is mostly certain, making money mining is going to get harder.


----------



## Marius A

DaftTitan said:


> You were right, I get whea errors pass 1900, running last F33f.
> 
> Btw, any clue why Gigabyte removed F33 from downloads?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> X570 AORUS ULTRA (rev. 1.0) Support | Motherboard - GIGABYTE Global
> 
> 
> Lasting Quality from GIGABYTE.GIGABYTE Ultra Durable™ motherboards bring together a unique blend of features and technologies that offer users the absolute ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.gigabyte.com


yeah f33c is removed from aorus x570 master rev 1.0 as well


----------



## Alex0401

somebody tested F33f?


----------



## Jeffreybt

Alex0401 said:


> somebody tested F33f?


Seems to be a few serious issues with it according to some people over at tweaktown gigabyte bios thread.


----------



## Kha

ManniX-ITA said:


> Unfortunately July is very highly optimistic.
> There's a widespread silicon shortage.
> Most components have delivery dates right now from 6 to 12 months.
> That's why not only GPUs but many other products are not available and car factories are shutting down.
> 
> The issue could get less worse around end of the year, beginning next.
> That's when I hope nVidia will ramp up production for GPUs.
> At that point they'll be forced to announce new models to keep being competitive.
> And just like it happened with the 2000s, people will not buy the old models; also cause thanks to the virus so many will be broke.
> 
> A crypto currency collapse at that point would be a joy; the miners will stop buying.
> They'll have to dump all the stock and loose, again, hundreds of millions.
> And we'll all smile like happy sharks, a 300 teeth smile.





Gnerma said:


> Ethereum is going proof of stake as early as July 2021 which will change the whole mining thing greatly in ways that are hard to predict. But one thing is mostly certain, making money mining is going to get harder.


This ^


----------



## qiller

Alex0401 said:


> somebody tested F33f?


Yes. Setting manual fan control is buggy (some curvepoints are jumping to random or max level), in dram multiplier setting there are 2 or 3 entries of the same memory-speed and geardown-mode "off" is way more unstable, even with command rate 2. I'm back to F32.


----------



## Beerboat

SIV won't open with F33f...besides that, working fine though I haven't enabled XMP so I can work without any potential crashes (F32 was still crashing every day or so with XMP on)


----------



## Beerboat

Beerboat said:


> SIV won't open with F33f...besides that, working fine though I haven't enabled XMP so I can work without any potential crashes (F32 was still crashing every day or so with XMP on)


Nvm...rolled back to F32, very buggy


----------



## IMelvin

Hello.
I have a 3900x + x570 Aorus Pro 1.0rev and I'm trying to Overclock, but I have a problem:

I see that the parameters that I put in CPU Voltage and DRAM voltage are not the exact ones, in the BIOS you can see how I put the voltage that I put in any of the 2 parameters always adds me a little more voltage than I put.
This confuse me a little because I do not understand why the system or the BIOS adds me more than what I put.
Is it some kind of calibration that the system does? Am I missing something that I don't reach?
Attached screenshot:









I had problems also doing the OC because, although I had the XMP profile enabled and it is supposed to apply the DRAM voltage automatically, I could not do overclock and it restarted without going from BIOS unless I manually set the DRAM voltage.

One last question:
Can I update my BIOS to F32 even if it says that it is optimized for the ryzen 5000? I mean, BIOS updates are coming out and they are mostly for optimizations for the ryzen 5000 in most cases according to the description, but I have a ryzen 3900x, can I have any problem downloading a BIOS that is for the ryzen 5000?


----------



## kirina

Currently, Asus dark hero motherboard has a lot of successful cases without WHEA error in memory 4000mhz.

I have seen on GigabyteBoard as well, but which is very rare.

Just looking at this, you can see that WHEA has a relationship with the motherboard (especially the BIOS).

I think the GIGABYTE doesn't make the bios for the Zen 3 properly. (maybe it doesn't have a competent staff. 😢)


----------



## ryouiki

F33F is now posted on the X570 Aorus Master page. It has some oddities:

Tweaker -> System Memory Multiplier: This shows two entries for every multiplier (ex. 37.33 37.33)
Settings -> AMD CBS: The menu entry for BankGroupSwapAlt is still mapped incorrect if trying to add it to the Favorites menu, instead adds VCore Load Line Calibration.

Other then that don't see much difference on Ryzen 3XXX series.


----------



## des2k...

kirina said:


> View attachment 2483011
> 
> 
> Currently, Asus dark hero motherboard has a lot of successful cases without WHEA error in memory 4000mhz.
> 
> I have seen on GigabyteBoard as well, but which is very rare.
> 
> Just looking at this, you can see that WHEA has a relationship with the motherboard (especially the BIOS).
> 
> I think the GIGABYTE doesn't make the bios for the Zen 3 properly. (maybe it doesn't have a competent staff. 😢)


I never had whea on my x570 master board with the 3900x. What's the upper limit for IF on Zen3 ?
Currently running 100.34bclk with 1900IF, auto voltages(VDDG,VDDP).


----------



## PopReference

IMelvin said:


> Hello.
> I have a 3900x + x570 Aorus Pro 1.0rev and I'm trying to Overclock, but I have a problem:
> 
> I see that the parameters that I put in CPU Voltage and DRAM voltage are not the exact ones, in the BIOS you can see how I put the voltage that I put in any of the 2 parameters always adds me a little more voltage than I put.
> This confuse me a little because I do not understand why the system or the BIOS adds me more than what I put.
> Is it some kind of calibration that the system does? Am I missing something that I don't reach?
> Attached screenshot:
> 
> 
> I had problems also doing the OC because, although I had the XMP profile enabled and it is supposed to apply the DRAM voltage automatically, I could not do overclock and it restarted without going from BIOS unless I manually set the DRAM voltage.


The reported Frequency is a little high because the BCLK is raised in bios, It says 100.26 instead of 100 so CPU and MEM clk are higher. When you enter the OS it should be correct.
Setting CPU vcore in bios doesn't work correctly, I've found. It's safer to use software overclocking tools like Ryzen Master for CPU Voltage and Frequency or use the voltage offset value bios and leave vcore at normal.


----------



## sviru007

Guys I have 5900x Aorus Elite x570. Two cards RTX 3060 and RTX 2070 SUPER. I cant OC second card at all. It crashes and reverts to stock. Can't set memory clock etc. 3060 works fine. The thing is I was able to do this before but after new drivers - I just can't. Reverted to old drivers and still can't do it. Maybe it is aorus releated somehow?


----------



## IMelvin

PopReference said:


> The reported Frequency is a little high because the BCLK is raised in bios, It says 100.26 instead of 100 so CPU and MEM clk are higher. When you enter the OS it should be correct.
> Setting CPU vcore in bios doesn't work correctly, I've found. It's safer to use software overclocking tools like Ryzen Master for CPU Voltage and Frequency or use the voltage offset value bios and leave vcore at normal.


The values shown in BIOS are also the same in h64info or ryzen master, that is, if I manually put CPU Voltage 1.250v, in BIOS shows 1.260v, in H64info/Ryzen Master are the same. 1.260v

Regarding the BCLK, is it bad to have it a little high as you say? is there any way to stabilize it to 100? should I leave it as it is?
I can't find where is the option in the BIOS to modify the BCLK


----------



## Nighthog

IMelvin said:


> The values shown in BIOS are also the same in h64info or ryzen master, that is, if I manually put CPU Voltage 1.250v, in BIOS shows 1.260v, in H64info/Ryzen Master are the same. 1.260v


It's normal behaviour, voltages aren't 100% measured right. Depends on the point of measure.
But doing a manual multimeter reading are usually the same that you set in BIOS, only the software measuring points aren't in the most optimal points.


----------



## IMelvin

Nighthog said:


> It's normal behaviour, voltages aren't 100% measured right. Depends on the point of measure.
> But doing a manual multimeter reading are usually the same that you set in BIOS, only the software measuring points aren't in the most optimal points.


I understand.
To conclude, is there any risk/problem having the CPU voltage at 1.260v? ( even though I manually set it to 1.250v )
And the DRAM 1.368v? ( 3900x 4.2Ghz )
Apparently everything is stable, the only thing that gives me a headache is the voltage of both CPU and DRAM, is something that haunts my head.


----------



## Nighthog

IMelvin said:


> I understand.
> To conclude, is there any risk/problem having the CPU voltage at 1.260v? ( even though I manually set it to 1.250v )
> And the DRAM 1.368v? ( 3900x 4.2Ghz )
> Apparently everything is stable, the only thing that gives me a headache is the voltage of both CPU and DRAM, is something that haunts my head.


There are no worries with those voltages you are extremely safe.


----------



## ghiga_andrei

IMelvin said:


> The values shown in BIOS are also the same in h64info or ryzen master, that is, if I manually put CPU Voltage 1.250v, in BIOS shows 1.260v, in H64info/Ryzen Master are the same. 1.260v
> 
> Regarding the BCLK, is it bad to have it a little high as you say? is there any way to stabilize it to 100? should I leave it as it is?
> I can't find where is the option in the BIOS to modify the BCLK


Newer MBs always set the BCLK slightly higher than normal to cheat at benchmarks. As BCLK directly impacts performance with the rest of the settings the same, GB does not want to systematically get worse results than other MB vendors. That's why they raise BCLK slightly. Others vendors to the same nowadays. 

On my Aorus Elite BCLK varies from 100.20 to 100.48 each time I enter BIOS.


----------



## LionAlonso

New BIOS f33g for master, can anyone confirm AGESA version? 
So far verything good with it!


----------



## DanielSpaending

LionAlonso said:


> New BIOS f33g for master, can anyone confirm AGESA version?
> So far verything good with it!


Its not on the GB-site. Where did you find that? TweakTown?


----------



## LionAlonso

DanielSpaending said:


> Its not on the GB-site. Where did you find that? TweakTown?


Ye, Tweaktown


----------



## Hammerkeg

LionAlonso said:


> New BIOS f33g for master, can anyone confirm AGESA version?
> So far verything good with it!


Considering f is at 1.2.0.1 I would say so is g.


----------



## IMelvin

Nighthog said:


> There are no worries with those voltages you are extremely safe.





ghiga_andrei said:


> Newer MBs always set the BCLK slightly higher than normal to cheat at benchmarks. As BCLK directly impacts performance with the rest of the settings the same, GB does not want to systematically get worse results than other MB vendors. That's why they raise BCLK slightly. Others vendors to the same nowadays.
> 
> On my Aorus Elite BCLK varies from 100.20 to 100.48 each time I enter BIOS.


Thank you for the explanations.
I have one last question about updating the BIOS:

Right now I am with the F30 , and I see that the F32 optimizes the performance of the ryzen 5000 among other things, but I have ryzen 3900x, is there a problem in this? I mean, it is fully compatible with the ryzen 3000? is it going to cause me problems?


----------



## LionAlonso

Hammerkeg said:


> Considering f is at 1.2.0.1 I would say so is g.


I dont see it in aida, thats why im asking


----------



## stasio

LionAlonso said:


> New BIOS f33g for master, can anyone confirm AGESA version?
> So far verything good with it!


Ageas 1.2.0.1.
As per AMD 1.2.0.2 early April.


----------



## ghiga_andrei

IMelvin said:


> Thank you for the explanations.
> I have one last question about updating the BIOS:
> 
> Right now I am with the F30 , and I see that the F32 optimizes the performance of the ryzen 5000 among other things, but I have ryzen 3900x, is there a problem in this? I mean, it is fully compatible with the ryzen 3000? is it going to cause me problems?


Just my personal suggestion to you, stay on the BIOS that works good for you if you don't feel you need a newer AGESA. Performance wise you won't get any improvements for the 3900x.

If you have a new GPU and want to enable ReBAR or SAM or whatever it's called now, you may need a BIOS that supports that (see in the descriptions). 

Also, if you have issues with USB 2.0 devices like many others on this forum, you will want to wait for AGESA 1.2.0.2 later on that AMD said it will fix the issues.

Otherwise, stay on your stable BIOS. No need to change it until you upgrade your CPU.


----------



## Waltc

It could be my imagination, but after installing F33f the system seems noticeably "smoother/snappier" than it did with F32, and I could find nothing wrong with F32. Usually, I would never say something like this--except that it does seem "snappier"... I was a bit surprised as this is still a beta (even though it's now on the main GB sites), and some people report XMP problems with it--but it's likely, too, that with my 3900X the AGESAs have matured--unlike the teething still going on with Zen3 AGESAs. With all these new CPU architectures coming out back-to-back, AMD has set the mboard vendors quite the challenge in integrating their AGESA's for the separate architectures into their motherboards...but this is more than likely to be the last architecture AMD will do for AM4.

Now I see that F33g has been released on the beta site. I'll probably stay here until F33 finalizes, though.


----------



## TheBrandon

Waltc said:


> It could be my imagination, but after installing F33f the system seems noticeably "smoother/snappier" than it did with F32, and I could find nothing wrong with F32. Usually, I would never say something like this--except that it does seem "snappier"... I was a bit surprised as this is still a beta (even though it's now on the main GB sites), and some people report XMP problems with it--but it's likely, too, that with my 3900X the AGESAs have matured--unlike the teething still going on with Zen3 AGESAs. With all these new CPU architectures coming out back-to-back, AMD has set the mboard vendors quite the challenge in integrating their AGESA's for the separate architectures into their motherboards...but this is more than likely to be the last architecture AMD will do for AM4.
> 
> Now I see that F33g has been released on the beta site. I'll probably stay here until F33 finalizes, though.


Is that with the 3900? Thats great to hear! 

Edit misread, with 3900X for more of a question. It's Friday...


----------



## IMelvin

ghiga_andrei said:


> Just my personal suggestion to you, stay on the BIOS that works good for you if you don't feel you need a newer AGESA. Performance wise you won't get any improvements for the 3900x.
> 
> If you have a new GPU and want to enable ReBAR or SAM or whatever it's called now, you may need a BIOS that supports that (see in the descriptions).
> 
> Also, if you have issues with USB 2.0 devices like many others on this forum, you will want to wait for AGESA 1.2.0.2 later on that AMD said it will fix the issues.
> 
> Otherwise, stay on your stable BIOS. No need to change it until you upgrade your CPU.


Yes, I know that, what I wanted to say is, can I upgrade to the latest BIOS version ( for example ) even if I have ryzen 3000 series? Are they all compatible for both ryzen series? Or do I have to choose a specific one for my processor?


----------



## ghiga_andrei

IMelvin said:


> Yes, I know that, what I wanted to say is, can I upgrade to the latest BIOS version ( for example ) even if I have ryzen 3000 series? Are they all compatible for both ryzen series? Or do I have to choose a specific one for my processor?


Ah, yes, they are all compatible, no worries.


----------



## Nighthog

Waltc said:


> It could be my imagination, but after installing F33f the system seems noticeably "smoother/snappier" than it did with F32, and I could find nothing wrong with F32. Usually, I would never say something like this--except that it does seem "snappier"... I was a bit surprised as this is still a beta (even though it's now on the main GB sites), and some people report XMP problems with it--but it's likely, too, that with my 3900X the AGESAs have matured--unlike the teething still going on with Zen3 AGESAs. With all these new CPU architectures coming out back-to-back, AMD has set the mboard vendors quite the challenge in integrating their AGESA's for the separate architectures into their motherboards...but this is more than likely to be the last architecture AMD will do for AM4.
> 
> Now I see that F33g has been released on the beta site. I'll probably stay here until F33 finalizes, though.


There is a general "user experience" ++ for responsiveness. The stuff you do on your desktop. Stuff loads quicker and feels faster to respond to actions.
Noticed it myself on my 4650G. The IMC/MEM/FCLK can have a error correction "slow down" if not correct. Seems they got that correct in this release, extra tweaks not needed for it to feel snappy.


----------



## VAXman65

i have always managed my BiOS settings in the BIOS itself and steered away from OS-level utilities since I just did not trust them. Should I trust Ryzen Master now, or am I really going to need to turn to the BIOS screens regardless in order to get PBO or other “advanced“ settings working properly and reliably? Can I count o this utility across BIOS versions?

Also, is there a reliable way to get this utility to capture and use as a base my current settings instead of losing everything as soon as I turn it on?


----------



## Waltc

TheBrandon said:


> Is that with the 3900? Thats great to hear!
> 
> Edit misread, with 3900X for more of a question. It's Friday...


Yep...another Friday of not being able to buy my 6800XT...!


----------



## garikfox

Waltc said:


> It could be my imagination, but after installing F33f the system seems noticeably "smoother/snappier" than it did with F32, and I could find nothing wrong with F32. Usually, I would never say something like this--except that it does seem "snappier"... I was a bit surprised as this is still a beta (even though it's now on the main GB sites), and some people report XMP problems with it--but it's likely, too, that with my 3900X the AGESAs have matured--unlike the teething still going on with Zen3 AGESAs. With all these new CPU architectures coming out back-to-back, AMD has set the mboard vendors quite the challenge in integrating their AGESA's for the separate architectures into their motherboards...but this is more than likely to be the last architecture AMD will do for AM4.
> 
> Now I see that F33g has been released on the beta site. I'll probably stay here until F33 finalizes, though.


I was thinking the same thing. I did flash the F33g though, seems same more less.


----------



## HyperC

So yeah I updated to F33g video drivers today went to play a game and lobby mouse was fine connected into the server bam my mouse was on snail speed  fun friday


----------



## Hammerkeg

HyperC said:


> So yeah I updated to F33g video drivers today went to play a game and lobby mouse was fine connected into the server bam my mouse was on snail speed  fun friday


What do you mean F33G video drivers? I have had 0 usb issues since moving to it. Haven't even needed to set GPU to Gen3.


----------



## Devildoll

Hello guys, switched bios from F22 to the F30 series, specifically F33f.

Couldn't get my usual settings to work, them being 3600 MHz memory and IF 1800 with these timings. 
I eventually drilled it down to the infinity fabric not being able to go above *1200*.

on F22 i was running IF *1800 * with
soc v 1.100
vddp 0.900
vddg 0.950

I feel like i'm missing something since the limit is down at 1200 now.
i cant go 1 notch up even if i increase soc v to 1150.

Any ideas?

here are some photos of the settings in windows and bios


----------



## ManniX-ITA

Devildoll said:


> Any ideas?


From the screenshot I see the VDDG at 700, could be that the issue?
You should set it at 950 and double check at IF 1200 that is properly set before switching to 1800-


----------



## sechsterangriff

X570 AORUS Master F33f and F33g are full of bugs

CSM Support Disabled makes it impossible to enter BIOS setup. System hangs at POST screen when pressing DEL key.
internal LEDs and certain USB devices are still powered after shutdown
Memory multiplier selector values have multiple identical entries

Reverted back to F33a


----------



## HyperC

Hammerkeg said:


> What do you mean F33G video drivers? I have had 0 usb issues since moving to it. Haven't even needed to set GPU to Gen3.


Sorry was drinking  What I meant to say was I updated the bios to F33g and the 6900xt drivers so I don't know which one caused my mouse issue.. I unplugged the mouse twice and so far it is working while gaming


----------



## Devildoll

ManniX-ITA said:


> From the screenshot I see the VDDG at 700, could be that the issue?
> You should set it at 950 and double check at IF 1200 that is properly set before switching to 1800-



VDDG got me confused, because it has two values in bios.

i always change the upper one.
i mean.... that's what has gotten IF 1800 MHz running fine on F22.


http://imgur.com/a/b2lZqJb


changing the lower one does seem to change the one value present in windows. ( i set it to 750 )
that might be something i should pay attention to, even though i've been able to run 1800 with it set to 700 mv previously.


----------



## ManniX-ITA

@Devildoll 

You need to change it in AMD Overclocking.
IOD is for the Infinity Fabric, CCD is for the Cores.


----------



## Devildoll

ManniX-ITA said:


> @Devildoll
> 
> You need to change it in AMD Overclocking.
> IOD is for the Infinity Fabric, CCD is for the Cores.


Oh, i 've always only tampered with the upper one.1usmus doesn't specify between the two. and its always been stable on F2x bioses.
this what i've had it set to there


http://imgur.com/XdjkQwr


i'll start playing with IOD tomorrow if that's actually what matters for IF/memory


----------



## Hammerkeg

sechsterangriff said:


> X570 AORUS Master F33f and F33g are full of bugs
> 
> CSM Support Disabled makes it impossible to enter BIOS setup. System hangs at POST screen when pressing DEL key.
> internal LEDs and certain USB devices are still powered after shutdown
> Memory multiplier selector values have multiple identical entries
> 
> Reverted back to F33a


I've had all of these issues with previous BIOSes as well though.


----------



## Waltc

Hammerkeg said:


> I've had all of these issues with previous BIOSes as well though.


Glad to say I haven't seen any of those issues...currently on F33f. All I can think of is to ask you if you correctly reset CMOS immediately after your flash, before you attempt to enter the bios and set it up. A year or more ago I tried simply flashing without resetting CMOS before entering the bios and I got jumbled up bios entries and some system instabilities. Needless to say I've never done it since...


----------



## Devildoll

ManniX-ITA said:


> @Devildoll
> 
> You need to change it in AMD Overclocking.
> IOD is for the Infinity Fabric, CCD is for the Cores.
> 
> _image_


Thanks, i bumped the IOD up to 900 mV and now i'm able to run infinity fabric at 1800 MHz!


----------



## dw2018

Hey guys. Any of you have problems with the onboard realtek audio with X570 Master?
Mine is missing after either BIOS/Windows updates. Its been missing for at least 2 months (after I updated to F33a.) I didn't think much of it at first because I use HDMI audio but today I wanted to use a wired headphone and just can't get it working. 
Tried uninstall/reinstall realtek driver and nvidia audio driver. No luck.

The problem is Realtek HD audio isn't showing up in sound output. No Realtek in control panel/device manager either. Only trace is High Definition Audio Controller in the System Device section in device manager, its not in either the Sound, Video and Game Controller section or the Audio input and output section.

So my question right now is: Is this just me or a more common problem. For those of you on F33a/g/f (I was on a now on g) are yours Realtek audio working fine? I am trying to rule out this being a BIOS version problem.

Please let me know, thanks!


----------



## Hyralak

dw2018 said:


> Hey guys. Any of you have problems with the onboard realtek audio with X570 Master?
> Mine is missing after either BIOS/Windows updates. Its been missing for at least 2 months (after I updated to F33a.) I didn't think much of it at first because I use HDMI audio but today I wanted to use a wired headphone and just can't get it working.
> Tried uninstall/reinstall realtek driver and nvidia audio driver. No luck.
> 
> The problem is Realtek HD audio isn't showing up in sound output. No Realtek in control panel/device manager either. Only trace is High Definition Audio Controller in the System Device section in device manager, its not in either the Sound, Video and Game Controller section or the Audio input and output section.
> 
> So my question right now is: Is this just me or a more common problem. For those of you on F33a/g/f (I was on a now on g) are yours Realtek audio working fine? I am trying to rule out this being a BIOS version problem.
> 
> Please let me know, thanks!


I have been using onboard realtek with no issues since purchasing my X570 Master when it first came out. My driver version is 10.0.19041.1


----------



## Hammerkeg

dw2018 said:


> Hey guys. Any of you have problems with the onboard realtek audio with X570 Master?
> Mine is missing after either BIOS/Windows updates. Its been missing for at least 2 months (after I updated to F33a.) I didn't think much of it at first because I use HDMI audio but today I wanted to use a wired headphone and just can't get it working.
> Tried uninstall/reinstall realtek driver and nvidia audio driver. No luck.
> 
> The problem is Realtek HD audio isn't showing up in sound output. No Realtek in control panel/device manager either. Only trace is High Definition Audio Controller in the System Device section in device manager, its not in either the Sound, Video and Game Controller section or the Audio input and output section.
> 
> So my question right now is: Is this just me or a more common problem. For those of you on F33a/g/f (I was on a now on g) are yours Realtek audio working fine? I am trying to rule out this being a BIOS version problem.
> 
> Please let me know, thanks!


I think this was a windows update thing.


----------



## Yuke

Man, F33c is pretty ****ed up for me an my 3800X so far (getting harder and harder to wait for Zen3 refresh...).

VDDG and VDDP needed higher voltages and especially VCore is way too conservative for my 3800X. Had to push to +0.025V offset for idle stability...

**** is messed up...hopefully 1.2.0.2. will be better...


----------



## Nighthog

dw2018 said:


> Hey guys. Any of you have problems with the onboard realtek audio with X570 Master?
> Mine is missing after either BIOS/Windows updates. Its been missing for at least 2 months (after I updated to F33a.) I didn't think much of it at first because I use HDMI audio but today I wanted to use a wired headphone and just can't get it working.
> Tried uninstall/reinstall realtek driver and nvidia audio driver. No luck.
> 
> The problem is Realtek HD audio isn't showing up in sound output. No Realtek in control panel/device manager either. Only trace is High Definition Audio Controller in the System Device section in device manager, its not in either the Sound, Video and Game Controller section or the Audio input and output section.
> 
> So my question right now is: Is this just me or a more common problem. For those of you on F33a/g/f (I was on a now on g) are yours Realtek audio working fine? I am trying to rule out this being a BIOS version problem.
> 
> Please let me know, thanks!


Might be your AUDIO codec has died. Has happened on occasion for some people around. Might need to RMA.
You could try if you have a spare hdd to install a fresh Windows install to see if that rectifies the problem or not if it's Windows giving trouble. 
But I would suspect it's a dead Audio chip.


----------



## TheBrandon

Is there a general "look at this" run down for this board for the Bios? I swear I inherently land the most odd instances that are not explainable to me with this board. Mainly looking for a list and locations of what should be looked at to optimize and where in the bios. Not even looking for extreme OC's. I'd like to stay at 3600 on memory (OC'd from 3200).


Synthetic Benchmarks = Good.
Gaming Performance on task that rely heavily on memory = bad.
MemTest = Good.

Something is off for my board so I am hoping to make sure any gotcha's are accounted for.


----------



## pig666eon

hey guys new owner for the master 

is error code 27 common? cant seem to get my 3600mhz to post in any situation, i had to revert back to a old 2666 kit. it will post and boot with the 2666 but sometimes it throws out the 27 code also

i also have some issues where the bios settings reset and no drives show up with 33f, from a quick glance its not the most reliable what would people recommend for now? running 3900x


----------



## ryouiki

pig666eon said:


> hey guys new owner for the master
> 
> is error code 27 common? cant seem to get my 3600mhz to post in any situation, i had to revert back to a old 2666 kit. it will post and boot with the 2666 but sometimes it throws out the 27 code also
> 
> i also have some issues where the bios settings reset and no drives show up with 33f, from a quick glance its not the most reliable what would people recommend for now? running 3900x


27 is memory initialization error I believe... beyond that it is hard to say without know what type of memory, single-rank/dual-rank, are you using XMP profile or manual settings, etc.?

For Ryzen 3000 series, I would probably say go back to F32, the current F33f is BETA and has a number of reported issues currently... for 3000 series you could probably go back even to like F22 unless you need Resizable BAR support (6000 series AMD graphics cards).

I have "daily" system with 3900X on F32 and it has been very stable for me. My other 3900X is on F33g but still has a number of problems I wouldn't want on something I need to actually work 100% of the time.


----------



## qiller

pig666eon said:


> hey guys new owner for the master
> 
> is error code 27 common? cant seem to get my 3600mhz to post in any situation, i had to revert back to a old 2666 kit. it will post and boot with the 2666 but sometimes it throws out the 27 code also
> 
> i also have some issues where the bios settings reset and no drives show up with 33f, from a quick glance its not the most reliable what would people recommend for now? running 3900x


Dimms are in slot A2 and B2?


----------



## pig666eon

ryouiki said:


> 27 is memory initialization error I believe... beyond that it is hard to say without know what type of memory, single-rank/dual-rank, are you using XMP profile or manual settings, etc.?
> 
> For Ryzen 3000 series, I would probably say go back to F32, the current F33f is BETA and has a number of reported issues currently... for 3000 series you could probably go back even to like F22 unless you need Resizable BAR support (6000 series AMD graphics cards).
> 
> I have "daily" system with 3900X on F32 and it has been very stable for me. My other 3900X is on F33g but still has a number of problems I wouldn't want on something I need to actually work 100% of the time.


yeah not alot about 27 online but its defo memory, its dual rank 3600mhz c16. its on the qvl list of the motherboard and was using them on my asus board up until i got a new board and cpu. i cant get into the bios to set anything up with them just hangs at error code 27. i even setup the voltage and timings with the 2666 kit and same error. i then put them into the ch6 i had and im getting 0d which is the same as 27/c5

it had f30 on it when it came, ill try the f32 considering the issues im having. i did try the ram on the f30 bios and i was getting c5 but then the 33f i was getting 27, im guessing its a code change with the newer bios. 



qiller said:


> Dimms are in slot A2 and B2?


yeah tried them in every configuration, its fairly weird that two modules would fail on me at the same time, i have ddr2 in the box beside me still kicking. but i have tried them on another board now and its also giving memory error before post


----------



## TheBrandon

pig666eon said:


> hey guys new owner for the master
> 
> is error code 27 common? cant seem to get my 3600mhz to post in any situation, i had to revert back to a old 2666 kit. it will post and boot with the 2666 but sometimes it throws out the 27 code also
> 
> i also have some issues where the bios settings reset and no drives show up with 33f, from a quick glance its not the most reliable what would people recommend for now? running 3900x


I had this issue the day I got the board (3000 series launch day) on some B-Die Samsung memory. I had to move them to A1 B1 and posted after that no issues. Once I updated the Bios I moved them back.


----------



## TheBrandon

TheBrandon said:


> Is there a general "look at this" run down for this board for the Bios? I swear I inherently land the most odd instances that are not explainable to me with this board. Mainly looking for a list and locations of what should be looked at to optimize and where in the bios. Not even looking for extreme OC's. I'd like to stay at 3600 on memory (OC'd from 3200).
> 
> 
> Synthetic Benchmarks = Good.
> Gaming Performance on task that rely heavily on memory = bad.
> MemTest = Good.
> 
> Something is off for my board so I am hoping to make sure any gotcha's are accounted for.


Something is 100% OFF on this board. I played on my one of my other systems last night for a bit. 

3700, Asus X470 Prime Pro, 3600 mem, 2080 Ti @ 135/1100, nvme, Omen X25F (Viper Mini).

Main is 5950, Aorus Master X570, 3090 FTW3 Ultra, 3600 CL14 (don't trust anything higher, nvme, PG259QN (Viper Ultimate 8k @ 4000hz polling).

I haven't tested on my two other systems and almost don't want too, 1 3900 w/ nvidia 1070 Asus b550 and another 3700 w/ 5700 and a Gigabyte Aorus Ultimate similar everything else.

There is a hesitation or type of delay on the Aorus Master. I am starting to think maybe its the 3 nvme but its hard to say. I am extremely sensitive to motion and can feel any sort of delay. I've checked LatencyMon and it appears I am good to go so I am confused. The delay feels like its out of the system. HPET is off via bios and Windows. CSM Disabled.

I suppose its possible on this machine it could be software but I highly doubt it. 

I am hoping some one will drop a "out of the box, these are done to optimize this board and where". Mainly I have to be missing something and I don't really want to rebuild the machine to hit the same conclusion. Hoping for a dummy's guide because that is where I am at haha! I am past being greedy in pushing the system and need this "system latency" I am feeling gone. 

Anyone thoughts or suggestions? Thanks all!!


----------



## ManniX-ITA

TheBrandon said:


> HPET is off via bios and Windows


Sometimes disabling HPET could cause this kind of delay behavior.

Did you check with TimerBench?









The HPET bug: What it is and what it isn't


Anandtech recently released an article that pointed out problems with their CPU reviews due to an enabled High Precision Event Timer in Windows. Some Intel processors suffered from decreased performance in games and other benchmarks. Since then a lot of misconceptions are going around. People...




www.overclockers.at





Even if you get better results with TSC, it's worth a try with HPET enabled.


----------



## TheBrandon

ManniX-ITA said:


> Sometimes disabling HPET could cause this kind of delay behavior.
> 
> Did you check with TimerBench?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The HPET bug: What it is and what it isn't
> 
> 
> Anandtech recently released an article that pointed out problems with their CPU reviews due to an enabled High Precision Event Timer in Windows. Some Intel processors suffered from decreased performance in games and other benchmarks. Since then a lot of misconceptions are going around. People...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.overclockers.at
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even if you get better results with TSC, it's worth a try with HPET enabled.


You're the best man. I am getting borderline desperate. With LatMon I can see HPET On slowing the device down but if the OS is doing some sort of prioritization when in Game Mode that would make sense and I'm anxious to try today. The title is Direct X12 so we'll see. Its ever so slight and its not a show stopper but there 100%. 

If there's anything else you can think of let me know. Basically I am optimized defaults, XMP is not enabled, manual settings\timings for memory and voltage, CSM disabled, I'll revert back HPET in Bios and in OS and try again. I'll know immediately. 

For those that experience this, its going to sound left field but you have to trust me on this even if it doesn't sound technologically possible. You can fire a gun, and its like the bullets aren't registering even though you see them registering. You're thinking networking or something. No, professional network infrastructure with an isolated connection (dedicated for only this machine) with granular optimizations for packet prioritization down to the NIC as well as commercial router. 0 buffer bloat, fiber ONT 1gbps up and down and Fluke toned shielded Cat 8 run directly to PC. I don't lose a single packet regardless of size in any test. MTU is optimized, QOS is optimized. It's true I can't save the other side or poor network code on the server, but seeing 0 issues on one of my other machines it was plain as day (almost identical setup in terms of isolated network). If I laser someone's head, you can clearly see and count markers but its like my Aorus Master isn't calculating them like it does on the other box. The best way to give an example would be that some how my bullet velocity is slower than it should be. 500% zoom, slowed to 7% not a chance due to hit reg displaying I missed. Other PC, hot knife through butter, every time tested 2 hours after running main for at least 1.5 hours.

I didn't try changing gaming chairs. 😅 

As a bonus, my buddy mentioned horrible audio issues on F33C, he resolved by unplugging the USB on the motherboard that powered his USB on the front of his case. 0 issues after. I may give that a go as well, I don't use them and it certainly can't hurt.

I've had a lot of Intel machines I didn't have to nurse like this. Lowest I've been able to get my system latency is around 58 @ 3600hz. Any advice here? I've seen some in here posting low 50s! What are you doing!! Help a brother out!


----------



## ManniX-ITA

TheBrandon said:


> Lowest I've been able to get my system latency is around 58 @ 3600hz. Any advice here? I've seen some in here posting low 50s! What are you doing!! Help a brother out!


You can gain maybe 1-2 ns at best at 3600 tweking the settings, to go lower you would need to raise the FCLK.
Maybe post a Zentimings screenshot but memory fine-tuning can be really time consuming and insidious.

If you didn't try it yet, maybe check out cfosSpeed.
It may (or may not) help improve even more network connectivity.

Another thing that could have this lack of responsiveness behavior is the SOC/CCD/IOD voltages.
Maybe you need a little bump up for the 5950x; I found out mine is pretty hungry, lower voltages works but the system was falling down in performances under stress.

Other than that only thing I can suggest is to take a screenshot of every single page in the BIOS and post it here (inside a spoiler!)
Maybe something that can help will come up to my mind or someone else.


----------



## MyJules

ManniX-ITA said:


> You can gain maybe 1-2 ns at best at 3600 tweking the settings, to go lower you would need to raise the FCLK.
> Maybe post a Zentimings screenshot but memory fine-tuning can be really time consuming and insidious.
> 
> If you didn't try it yet, maybe check out cfosSpeed.
> It may (or may not) help improve even more network connectivity.
> 
> Another thing that could have this lack of responsiveness behavior is the SOC/CCD/IOD voltages.
> Maybe you need a little bump up for the 5950x; I found out mine is pretty hungry, lower voltages works but the system was falling down in performances under stress.
> 
> Other than that only thing I can suggest is to take a screenshot of every single page in the BIOS and post it here (inside a spoiler!)
> Maybe something that can help will come up to my mind or someone else.



on that note... My 5950x is happy at below. I don't think voltage below are "bad" per se.. thoughts?


----------



## ManniX-ITA

MyJules said:


> on that note... My 5950x is happy at below. I don't think voltage below are "bad" per se.. thoughts?
> 
> View attachment 2483508


These voltages looks ideal to me for a relaxed configuration.
If you OC the RAM more then you need more SOC and IOD voltage.
But I assume it's not your case since VDIMM is set at 1.34V.

Sometimes also from FCLK 1900 and up requires more voltage.
Higher voltages also give a small bump up in benchmarks and memory speed.
But it's more needed for settings scores, not much different in real world usage.

In my case I had to raise IOD to 1080 and SOC to 1.16V due to USB issues.
Maybe next AGESA 1.2.0.2 will allow to run with lower voltages.


----------



## MyJules

ManniX-ITA said:


> These voltages looks ideal to me for a relaxed configuration.
> If you OC the RAM more then you need more SOC and IOD voltage.
> But I assume it's not your case since VDIMM is set at 1.34V.
> 
> Sometimes also from FCLK 1900 and up requires more voltage.
> Higher voltages also give a small bump up in benchmarks and memory speed.
> But it's more needed for settings scores, not much different in real world usage.
> 
> In my case I had to raise IOD to 1080 and SOC to 1.16V due to USB issues.
> Maybe next AGESA 1.2.0.2 will allow to run with lower voltages.


I changed PCIex16 to Gen 3 (I do have 3060ti). Ever since that change, i have not experienced USB issues...


----------



## TheBrandon

ManniX-ITA said:


> These voltages looks ideal to me for a relaxed configuration.
> If you OC the RAM more then you need more SOC and IOD voltage.
> But I assume it's not your case since VDIMM is set at 1.34V.
> 
> Sometimes also from FCLK 1900 and up requires more voltage.
> Higher voltages also give a small bump up in benchmarks and memory speed.
> But it's more needed for settings scores, not much different in real world usage.
> 
> In my case I had to raise IOD to 1080 and SOC to 1.16V due to USB issues.
> Maybe next AGESA 1.2.0.2 will allow to run with lower voltages.



Right now, I reverted back to essentially Optimized defaults with the changes mentioned. USB devices are pretty lean, everything is taken except the front and no USB 2.0. Mic, Keyboard, Mouse, stream deck. Mic and Mouse are on CPU USB. What do you think would be a good spot to manually adjust voltages with these USB devices?


----------



## ManniX-ITA

TheBrandon said:


> Right now, I reverted back to essentially Optimized defaults with the changes mentioned. USB devices are pretty lean, everything is taken except the front and no USB 2.0. Mic, Keyboard, Mouse, stream deck. Mic and Mouse are on CPU USB. What do you think would be a good spot to manually adjust voltages with these USB devices?


Can you post a Zentimings screenshot?


----------



## MyJules

for the benefit of others...

I have x570 Elite with 5950x. I now have my system with 4 sticks of 32 GB (all micron chip but 2 different kits).

kit 1: Kingstone 32GB kit, 3600 CL18 (Micron chips)
kit 2: Patriot 32GB kit, 3600 CL18. (SpecTek/Micron chip version)

I bought kit 2 originally to go with my 5950x build. It was SK Hynix memory kit and it just did not work (on this and 2600/B450 board). I have bought "kit 1 above" to use on my new system. Recently, I have RMA'ed "kit 2" and it came back (today) that's using SpecTek (which is Micron) chips. This new kit worked fine with memory testing so i just put all 4 in the x570 Elite. So far, it's all good but i did have to bump VSOC & VDDG IOD. I've also bumped up dimm voltage (to stock) 1.35v. Based on manufacturing date, it seems that Patriot memory folks have changed its vendor for this kit recently. 

I also have PCIex16 set to Gen 3 and BIOS ver is F33c.


----------



## TheBrandon

ManniX-ITA said:


> Can you post a Zentimings screenshot?


Yes sir. 


Spoiler: Ram Timings


----------



## ManniX-ITA

TheBrandon said:


> Yes sir.


Seems fine to me.
From there I'd only consider to move CCD and IOD to 1020.

Did you test with TM5 1usmus for at least 1h30m?
My only thought is about the 1.43 VDIMM.
I'm pretty sure it's not enough for my kit with these settings, I'd need at least 1.45V.
I would also consider lower ProcODT as I noticed without GDM higher than 43 Ohm it's starting to error.
GDM is auto-correcting but if you give it a better starting point it's better.
Also reducing by 50mV MEM VTT has proven to help very helpful, I always set it at least 50 to 100 mV below VDIMM.

I still have spot USB issues with World War Z. Only with WWZ.
But I noticed a sensible improvement since I moved to 6-3-3 as suggested by @Veii.
I'd give a try if you still thinks it's memory related.










You need Setup at 3-3-15 and DrvStr 40-20-20-20.
ProcODT lower 34 or 37.
You need then to adjust tCKE; I ended up with 1 but you could need higher, 6/9/etc.


----------



## Veii

TheBrandon said:


> Yes sir.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Ram Timings
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2483541
> View attachment 2483543


tRC is lower than tRAS ?
that's 100% autocorrected
the absolute lowest that is possible on single sided PCB is tRAS+1 / but this only works with 1x tFAW, which is between 6-10 
Else it has to be 4* tRRD_S. And the typical tRC = tRAS+tRP = 49

Vermeer amazes me day by day more, with it's autocorrection


----------



## ManniX-ITA

Veii said:


> tRC is lower than tRAS ?


Good spot 
I've completely missed it, thought it was 50.

Not sure what else could be done but tWR at 26 seems very conservative.
Also SCL and tWRRD at 5 seems on the high side.


----------



## TheBrandon

I can not find BGS or Mem VTT


ManniX-ITA said:


> Good spot
> I've completely missed it, thought it was 50.
> 
> Not sure what else could be done but tWR at 26 seems very conservative.
> Also SCL and tWRRD at 5 seems on the high side.


Truly sorry, I had a lot of autos on that. I did not defer back to my "stable" before taking pic... late night messing with this... imagine...

I manually entered your settings (all of them). 









Much much quicker membench time. Haven't stability tested or checked the FPS on map yet.


----------



## ManniX-ITA

TheBrandon said:


> Much much quicker membench time. Haven't stability tested or checked the FPS on map yet.


Well it's a big change, test it thoroughly!
Let us know how it goes.


----------



## Veii

TheBrandon said:


> Much much quicker membench time. Haven't stability tested or checked the FPS on map yet.


You should run 4 Aida64 tests
one directly after boot with 10sec waiting time - soo idle states and powermanagement settles in
And then compare if you have a variance over 0.3ns between tests

later reboot and try procODT 36.9ohm
The same thing & decide which oneto keep , i think 34 is a bit low for 32gb


----------



## bassfisher6522

Well, looks like I'll be joining this club. I just pulled the trigger on my new build and this is the mobo I choose; Gigabyte X570 Aorus Master? So I would really love some tips and tricks on setting that bad boy.


----------



## TheBrandon

ManniX-ITA said:


> Well it's a big change, test it thoroughly!
> Let us know how it goes.


You always come through! I need to hit it with memtest but the difference is insane. Is the 2T what pushed that over? I thought that was adding another cycle and would be slower? I mean night and day. Hopefully no errors!!



Veii said:


> You should run 4 Aida64 tests
> one directly after boot with 10sec waiting time - soo idle states and powermanagement settles in
> And then compare if you have a variance over 0.3ns between tests
> 
> later reboot and try procODT 36.9ohm
> The same thing & decide which oneto keep , i think 34 is a bit low for 32gb


Thank you!!

I may have been too fast to start the first one. What do I keep?

34.3
56
55.4
55.3
55.5

36.9
55.8
55.3
55.3
55.6

Max CPU Temp 64,
Max memory temp 35.7
EDIT Too good to be true! Started getting errors had 4 by 20 minutes. What should I start loosening? Thanks for all the help!


----------



## ManniX-ITA

TheBrandon said:


> You always come through! I need to hit it with memtest but the difference is insane. Is the 2T what pushed that over? I thought that was adding another cycle and would be slower? I mean night and day. Hopefully no errors!!
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you!!
> 
> I may have been too fast to start the first one. What do I keep?
> 
> 34.3
> 56
> 55.4
> 55.3
> 55.5
> 
> 36.9
> 55.8
> 55.3
> 55.3
> 55.6
> 
> Max CPU Temp 64,
> Max memory temp 35.7
> EDIT Too good to be true! Started getting errors had 4 by 20 minutes. What should I start loosening? Thanks for all the help!


It's the 2T and guess also cause it's at 3800.
Keep 37 Ohm to be on the safe side.

Did you run TM5 with 1usmus config?
The error number matters.

I would loose tRFC which is probably too low for the Master, set it back what you had previously, and tWR to 14 to start.


----------



## TonyGrunt

While trying to post stable with my ram I had a bit of a scare. Parts are 5950x, EK-Quantum Momentum monoblock, Aorus Master(rev.1.2 @ F33g) and Patriot Viper Steel 2x32GB DDR4-3600MHz(18-22-22-42) (PVS464G360C8K).
CPU stock, ram was using dram calculator safe timings, voltages(vdimm 1,35-1,37) but lower multiplier (x32 or x34). Thankfully I have a thermal camera and got it soon but the RAM VRM area was very hot at 75-80C, with the ram modules reaching 50C. The hot parts at the RAM VRM area were 4 mosfets(3 + 1 between display and atx connector) and 2 coils(?) including the one besides the button.

It's stable at all auto timings(26-25-25-58), 3600MHz, infinity 1800Mhz, vdimm 1.2V and temperatures for VRM and RAM are at max 30C. I will put a ram cooler and I am building a heatsink for the VRM area, maybe even a thermal probe, which should help.

Any idea what I might have done wrong and how best to proceed?


----------



## stasio

New BIOS.....









GIGABYTE Latest Beta BIOS - TweakTown Forums


Warning Some of beta BIOSes are still undergoing compatibility testing. GIGABYTE is sharing these BIOSes for testing purposes only and are not meant for general release. If you are not familiar with beta BIOS testing, then please only flash the recommended release BIOSes that are posted on the...




www.tweaktownforum.com


----------



## TheBrandon

ManniX-ITA said:


> It's the 2T and guess also cause it's at 3800.
> Keep 37 Ohm to be on the safe side.
> 
> Did you run TM5 with 1usmus config?
> The error number matters.
> 
> I would loose tRFC which is probably too low for the Master, set it back what you had previously, and tWR to 14 to start.


Before any changes.


----------



## ManniX-ITA

TheBrandon said:


> Before any changes.


Mostly related to voltage and possibly tWR.
Test with 37 Ohm and tWR at 14, set tRFC at 280/208/128.
My kit on the Master Rel 1.0 wouldn't like any kind voltage above 1.5V.
You may have to relax the timings till works with 1.51V set in BIOS.
If it's still dropping errors try tWR at 26 and if it works check how low it can go.


----------



## ManniX-ITA

TonyGrunt said:


> Any idea what I might have done wrong and how best to proceed?


It's weird I don't see the reason why it should get so hot.
Maybe would be useful to post Taiphoon burner report and Zentimings screenshots.


----------



## TheBrandon

ManniX-ITA said:


> Mostly related to voltage and possibly tWR.
> Test with 37 Ohm and tWR at 14, set tRFC at 280/208/128.
> My kit on the Master Rel 1.0 wouldn't like any kind voltage above 1.5V.
> You may have to relax the timings till works with 1.51V set in BIOS.
> If it's still dropping errors try tWR at 26 and if it works check how low it can go.


I did not find the vtt mem option. I’ll try this before I leave for work. Thank you again!


----------



## ManniX-ITA

TheBrandon said:


> I did not find the vtt mem option. I’ll try this before I leave for work. Thank you again!


You can see it in this screenshot, it's called DRAM Termination.
I usually set it at -0.050; higher for me was only helpful above 3800 MHz.



Spoiler: VTT















Another important thing: be sure to select the XMP profile.
Without selecting it I couldn't do much with manual timings.
That's a very specific issue with the Master.


----------



## Veii

TheBrandon said:


> Before any changes.
> View attachment 2483611


Yes keep 36.9 then, the difference is small - although still not fine (variance is big)
error 6 & 10 can imply an issue on tCkeSETUP time - but 13 would imply either ram overheating or overcurrent (A) crash










Spoiler: Your Timings














Increase tRCD_WR to 12, and drop tRTP to 6
see if tRTP 6 would even post

Error 13 can be tRDWR/tWRRD specific too
Dual rank kits do usually need some kind of tWRRD delay
if tRTP 6 posts and does nothing good, try tWRRD 3 with the changes above

At the very end, you can try if tRTT_NOM on /5 does anything positive to you
Or keep what you have and trow in tCKE 9 or 16 in there (9 has to be fine)








Related to voltage, can also mean related to powering issues
But first try the above suggestions. They are more likely the root of the issue
You just get too many 13's to ignore it

EDIT:
Error 10 would mean to decrease not increase tWR. But it's not only tWR related
it can appear on many things, as it's rather a little datasize burst test.

If you want to ignore all the steps above
(maybe except for tRTP down to 6 ~ but it could be too low for this capacity)
Try just running tRC 40 / 240-178-110 tRFC
But this is low and can require voltage - soo test it. See if tRTP 6 does any change at all

Later you can test to drop tRP to 12 , to match it there too (keeping tRP+tRAS rule up)
As tRC at the moment would be differently timed

If all this fails because of temperature or voltage
Keep the set, but abandonee it and go with flat timings
15-15-15 later 14-14-14


Spoiler: Example












Ignore my powering and tCKE
And increase tRDWR +2 (dual rank)
If it doesn't help +2 and tWRRD @ 3
And if even this doesn't help,
SD / DD's down to 1-5-5-1-8-8


EDIT 3
i forgot that Dual Rank need a different RFC 2


Spoiler: Example 1 [Flat 15-15]

















Spoiler: Example 2 from your set














I can see that tRFC 2 is wrong for the set you currently use
You can try if this alone would fix it , but it needs testing


----------



## Nicked_Wicked

stasio said:


> New BIOS.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GIGABYTE Latest Beta BIOS - TweakTown Forums
> 
> 
> Warning Some of beta BIOSes are still undergoing compatibility testing. GIGABYTE is sharing these BIOSes for testing purposes only and are not meant for general release. If you are not familiar with beta BIOS testing, then please only flash the recommended release BIOSes that are posted on the...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.tweaktownforum.com


Interesting, patch A already out. AMD keeps em’ coming.


----------



## TonyGrunt

ManniX-ITA said:


> It's weird I don't see the reason why it should get so hot.
> Maybe would be useful to post Taiphoon burner report and Zentimings screenshots.


Here is a screenshot with current settings where I am running currently TM5.
Mostly auto with some changes. If it's stable I will start swapping parts with my current PC. XMP profile will either lock in BIOS or if it gets in Windows the display will start going on/off.
Custom heatsink is taped on the RAM VRMs with thermal adhesive tape and ram cooler is cooling both VRMs and RAM. Thermal camera isn't picking any temperature over 30C around the MB.
RAM gives me a heart attack every now and then as it makes a big cracking noise. The shields on the RAM are attached with thermal adhesive tape and as it hits up it probably expands and unsticks. The shields on both sticks already fell apart once and now I have taped them around so at least they don't fall on the motherboard and short circuit it.
One other question I have is that the EK monoblock cools the CPU and the VRMs but it doesn't cool the infineon phase controller as the standard heatsink does. Should I heatsink the phase controller?


----------



## V1TRU

Can we have 33f also on x570 I pro wifi?


----------



## Nicked_Wicked

readouts, temps, timings, voltages etc. seem to be totally buggered with F33h


----------



## ManniX-ITA

TonyGrunt said:


> One other question I have is that the EK monoblock cools the CPU and the VRMs but it doesn't cool the infineon phase controller as the standard heatsink does. Should I heatsink the phase controller?


Yes, I'd definitely put an heatsink over it.

These are Samsung C-die ICs; not sure what you can do with it.
Are you sure the DIMM voltage is applied correctly when you select the XMP profile?
Did you try setting it manually?


----------



## ManniX-ITA

@TheBrandon 

Right now I'm testing this profile as I had another random reboot in idle.
Which I think it's related to memory but I'm not completely sure.
Anyway I get same scores but better latency stability (54.4-54.5).
But I think it's too much for the Master Rel 1.0, you probably need to tune down some timings to make it work.


----------



## Veii

ManniX-ITA said:


> @TheBrandon
> 
> Right now I'm testing this profile as I had another random reboot in idle.
> Which I think it's related to memory but I'm not completely sure.
> Anyway I get same scores but better latency stability (54.4-54.5).
> But I think it's too much for the Master Rel 1.0, you probably need to tune down some timings to make it work.
> 
> View attachment 2483665


Random reboot ?
You usually should use a tCKE with it
But also give RTT_NOM /5 a shot, instead of /6

I noticed something
MSI's 1-4-5-1-6-7 SD,DDs do indeed help getting lower tRDWR stable
but they add a bit of latency

you can test if you have better scores with them
helped me get tCWL 12 to run, but the performance was worse with lower tCWL, compared to just lower tRDWR (makes more sense)
overall try this, it might help you ~ but the "benefit" of using it vs our known 1-4-4-1-6-6, is quite of questionable
As it adds latency


----------



## MyJules

ManniX-ITA said:


> @TheBrandon
> 
> Right now I'm testing this profile as I had another random reboot in idle.
> Which I think it's related to memory but I'm not completely sure.
> Anyway I get same scores but better latency stability (54.4-54.5).
> But I think it's too much for the Master Rel 1.0, you probably need to tune down some timings to make it work.


I also had idle crash/reboot (no BSOD) but that has stopped ever since i did PCIex16 to gen 3. I have 3060ti and one other PCIe card on x1 slot. It used to be that if i leave PC over night idle, it would reboot by the morning. it's been good so far. Give it a try. At 1st, i thought it was memory, CO, voltage etc but none of them were able to eliminate idle reboot, that is until i finally tried Gen 3 on x16 in BIOS.

I have x570 Elite with F33c.


----------



## TonyGrunt

ManniX-ITA said:


> Yes, I'd definitely put an heatsink over it.
> 
> These are Samsung C-die ICs; not sure what you can do with it.
> Are you sure the DIMM voltage is applied correctly when you select the XMP profile?
> Did you try setting it manually?


Will start making one tomorrow. Currently I am on the 3rd cycle and 4 hours of TM5 and temps on the chip are 31C with a fan blowing, 37C without the fan.

As for the ram I think I have run only with manual voltage, too afraid to let auto when overclocking from past experiences. Whenever I tried XMP or custom tighter timings from the calculator I used between 1.35-1.39V.

Currently as seen above at 3600Mhz(22-25-25-58)@1.2V I am getting 52853MB/s and 68,2ns in AIDA. Are they acceptable for day to day use and what is something that I realistically should target for with more overclocking? If the numbers are good enough I don't mind staying with them, never expected much as it was the cheapest/available memory I could get.

Thanks for the help.


----------



## TheBrandon

Veii said:


> Yes keep 36.9 then, the difference is small - although still not fine (variance is big)
> error 6 & 10 can imply an issue on tCkeSETUP time - but 13 would imply either ram overheating or overcurrent (A) crash
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Your Timings
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Increase tRCD_WR to 12, and drop tRTP to 6
> see if tRTP 6 would even post
> 
> Error 13 can be tRDWR/tWRRD specific too
> Dual rank kits do usually need some kind of tWRRD delay
> if tRTP 6 posts and does nothing good, try tWRRD 3 with the changes above
> 
> At the very end, you can try if tRTT_NOM on /5 does anything positive to you
> Or keep what you have and trow in tCKE 9 or 16 in there (9 has to be fine)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Related to voltage, can also mean related to powering issues
> But first try the above suggestions. They are more likely the root of the issue
> You just get too many 13's to ignore it
> 
> EDIT:
> Error 10 would mean to decrease not increase tWR. But it's not only tWR related
> it can appear on many things, as it's rather a little datasize burst test.
> 
> If you want to ignore all the steps above
> (maybe except for tRTP down to 6 ~ but it could be too low for this capacity)
> Try just running tRC 40 / 240-178-110 tRFC
> But this is low and can require voltage - soo test it. See if tRTP 6 does any change at all
> 
> Later you can test to drop tRP to 12 , to match it there too (keeping tRP+tRAS rule up)
> As tRC at the moment would be differently timed
> 
> If all this fails because of temperature or voltage
> Keep the set, but abandonee it and go with flat timings
> 15-15-15 later 14-14-14
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Example
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2483622
> 
> Ignore my powering and tCKE
> And increase tRDWR +2 (dual rank)
> If it doesn't help +2 and tWRRD @ 3
> And if even this doesn't help,
> SD / DD's down to 1-5-5-1-8-8
> 
> 
> EDIT 3
> i forgot that Dual Rank need a different RFC 2
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Example 1 [Flat 15-15]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2483623
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Example 2 from your set
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can see that tRFC 2 is wrong for the set you currently use
> You can try if this alone would fix it , but it needs testing


I troll a lot but truly from the bottom of my heart thank you. Same with Manni! I am grateful for the help. Your time is valuable, I am a complete stranger, and I want to let you know I appreciate you. Once I get things stable, would the values be something I'd document and throw in other bios versions? 

Right now testing, I am at 1.53v. 

From the last spreadsheet, should I run the values listed or change based on the fields that are blue, like if something is 12 but blue cell shows -2 I should enter 10?

I've never seen that spreadsheet. Is that publicly available? Where does the information live regarding the errors? I want to do my best to not be lazy and inconvenience anyone so if there is a resource I can look at without troubling anyone (as much haha) I can dive in!


----------



## Veii

TheBrandon said:


> I troll a lot but truly from the bottom of my heart thank you. Same with Manni! I am grateful for the help. Your time is valuable, I am a complete stranger, and I want to let you know I appreciate you. Once I get things stable, would the values be something I'd document and throw in other bios versions?
> 
> Right now testing, I am at 1.53v.
> 
> From the last spreadsheet, should I run the values listed or change based on the fields that are blue, like if something is 12 but blue cell shows -2 I should enter 10?
> 
> I've never seen that spreadsheet. Is that publicly available? Where does the information live regarding the errors? I want to do my best to not be lazy and inconvenience anyone so if there is a resource I can look at without troubling anyone (as much haha) I can dive in!











tRFC mini


TM5 Error Description ,TM5 Errors Decyphered,SOURCE 1usmus_V3,Error Type,Error Description ERROR #0,RefreshStable 0Mb,Voltage cutoff choke, suspect tRRD & tWTR Nearly always tRRD & tWTR but can also be too low tRP or tiny bit too low tRC (if user used > -3 on tRC) Start by adding VDIMM 6x Err...




docs.google.com












Ryzen Google Calculator!


Ryzen Google Calculator! https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1cJmhO62WHPLNKGBtsJV3BjdL-dcfJJeyhdSAoJmuzJE_ Created from "Google Sheets" For mobile users, you need the Google Sheets app. Made for me to learn about timings I'd appreciate it if anyone tell me any advice or improvements...




www.overclock.net




And
쿨엔조이,쿨앤조이 coolenjoy, cooln, 쿨엔, 검은동네 A , B, C

Blue fields on the right , are for manual user correction 
The main blue fields are required inputs - yellow are additional not required inputs


----------



## ryouiki

stasio said:


> New BIOS.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GIGABYTE Latest Beta BIOS - TweakTown Forums
> 
> 
> Warning Some of beta BIOSes are still undergoing compatibility testing. GIGABYTE is sharing these BIOSes for testing purposes only and are not meant for general release. If you are not familiar with beta BIOS testing, then please only flash the recommended release BIOSes that are posted on the...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.tweaktownforum.com


F33H on X570 Master:

"System Memory Multiplier" menu is still broken, some multipliers are showing up 4+ times, others only twice.
"AMD CBS" the issue with BankGroupSwap and BankGroundSwapAlt not being able to be properly added to Favorites(F11) menu is fixed.

Otherwise seems OK thus far, I never really had USB issues so I can't really comment on that.


----------



## HyperC

F33G & H have been the worst by far or my 5900x is dying you pick... WHEA 1900 FCLK both USB ISSUES WTFF, Spent plenty of money on this and TIME BETA FOR LIFE About to lose my FUQIN MIND.. Guess the bios they create are that bad they remove from site, RANT OVER GG


----------



## ManniX-ITA

Veii said:


> Random reboot ?
> You usually should use a tCKE with it
> But also give RTT_NOM /5 a shot, instead of /6


Perfectly stable for 2 weeks... playing with tCKE had random reboots in idle very quickly.
Not sure, have to check it's not CO counts, which I didn't change for ages but you never know.
Tried it the past 1-4-5-1-6-7 SD,DDs but didn't really help.
Anyway tRCDWR at 8 didn't bring any performance improvement.
Will see how it goes now and if it's not CO will try playing with tCKE.


----------



## ManniX-ITA

MyJules said:


> I also had idle crash/reboot (no BSOD) but that has stopped ever since i did PCIex16 to gen 3. I have 3060ti and one other PCIe card on x1 slot. It used to be that if i leave PC over night idle, it would reboot by the morning. it's been good so far. Give it a try. At 1st, i thought it was memory, CO, voltage etc but none of them were able to eliminate idle reboot, that is until i finally tried Gen 3 on x16 in BIOS.
> 
> I have x570 Elite with F33c.


I'm running the Unify-X which is B550 Gen3 and the GPU as well.
Not going to help in my case but thx


----------



## rissie

I'm not sure why this works but I was stuck with 1T (with GDM enabled 14-12-16-14) for a long time with my low-binned b-die -- even 2T would not work. Then I chanced upon someone sharing their settings with a 56-56-56 and after a day plus of testing stability across various applications, I'm stable at 1T with GDM disabled including straight 14-14-14 timings with 1.52V.

It doesn't follow with what @Veii shares and I tried all of those to no avail. So folks on Gigabyte boards can possibly try it out to see if it helps their case.


----------



## pig666eon

MyJules said:


> I also had idle crash/reboot (no BSOD) but that has stopped ever since i did PCIex16 to gen 3. I have 3060ti and one other PCIe card on x1 slot. It used to be that if i leave PC over night idle, it would reboot by the morning. it's been good so far. Give it a try. At 1st, i thought it was memory, CO, voltage etc but none of them were able to eliminate idle reboot, that is until i finally tried Gen 3 on x16 in BIOS.
> 
> I have x570 Elite with F33c.


i also have this idle reboot that has carried over from my old system, got a new x570 and 3900x, ive new ram coming on monday. last board was asus ch6 but i will try the pci setting and report back tomorrow.

i can throw any stress test at it for days or play any game for hours nothing happens but it just randomly reboots when nothing is going on or i have plex running for a few hours, but it doesnt always happen either, its a very perplexing situation and cant reproduce the issue reliably


----------



## prymortal

Just testing F33h, nothing bad noticed other than CSM disabled lagg again. I honestly see a lawsuit in Gigabyte future if they dont have this sorted. (NEAR future)


----------



## dosenfisch

I switched from F33c to F33h and with my 6900XT, I still can't exceed 1800 MHz FLCK. Otherwise, the system becomes unstable at heavy graphic loads like Port Royal. Also, a slight voltage bump for CPU VDD18 and CPU VDDP is still needed. (x570 Master / 5950X)


----------



## MikeS3000

F33g on Aorus Pro Wifi is working fine but something is causing HWINFO to not be able to read core 0 thread 0 effective clock as well as PPT, EDC and TDC are missing.


----------



## OldBones

prymortal said:


> Just testing F33h, nothing bad noticed other than CSM disabled lagg again. I honestly see a lawsuit in Gigabyte future if they dont have this sorted. (NEAR future)


A Lawsuit??? "Well your Honor. I want to sue GB because I don't know the purpose of CSM or how it works.'

CSM is there for a reason. A sub function of it is to ensure any mouse and keyboard function properly. If you have 'CSM disabled lag then ENABLE CSM'. They didn't add CSM to the bios just for the hell of it.


----------



## dosenfisch

OldBones said:


> CSM is there for a reason. A sub function of it is to ensure any mouse and keyboard function properly.


The whole purpose of CSM is to provide a BIOS compatibility layer for older Hardware without UEFI support. For keyboard and mouse support, UEFI has it's own modules and doesn't need CSM at all.


----------



## OldBones

dosenfisch said:


> The whole purpose of CSM is to provide a BIOS compatibility layer for older Hardware without UEFI support. For keyboard and mouse support, UEFI has it's own modules and doesn't need CSM at all.


Depends on the Mouse and Keyboard. There's no way to guarantee EVERY mouse and keyboard is compatible with the VERSION of UEFI that any particular bios utilizes. Even if it's a new mouse/keyboard they may not be UEFI compatible at all. If you have 'CSM disabled lag then ENABLE CSM'. Common sense.


----------



## khaledmohi

AMD AGESA 1.2.0.1 Patch A BIOS Firmware Starts Rolling Out For X570 & B550 Motherboards, Fixes USB Issues (wccftech.com)


----------



## MyJules

ok. took the bait...

installed F33f on x570 Elite and changed PCIex16 back to Gen 4. i will report back tomorrow (over night) to see how it goes.


----------



## Hammerkeg

I'm continuing to have issues with audio, F33G seems worse than any previous one, as I'm getting audio crackling, not only usb issues.
Previously, issues also appeared only while under load/in-game, etc. now all the time.
Still have no actual gen.4 devices in the system. Will check if switching to gen.3 will fix it.


----------



## MickeyPadge

dosenfisch said:


> I switched from F33c to F33h and with my 6900XT, I still can't exceed 1800 MHz FLCK. Otherwise, the system becomes unstable at heavy graphic loads like Port Royal. Also, a slight voltage bump for CPU VDD18 and CPU VDDP is still needed. (x570 Master / 5950X)


I have the same motherboard but a 5800x cpu instead. I can't go over 1800FLCK. Errors galore, will get to windows though. Is it related to the 6900xt?


----------



## Hammerkeg

Hammerkeg said:


> I'm continuing to have issues with audio, F33G seems worse than any previous one, as I'm getting audio crackling, not only usb issues.
> Previously, issues also appeared only while under load/in-game, etc. now all the time.
> Still have no actual gen.4 devices in the system. Will check if switching to gen.3 will fix it.


EDIT: F33H crashes for me under certain loads with the sam 1867MHz IF clock that I was stable on with F33G.


----------



## dosenfisch

MickeyPadge said:


> I have the same motherboard but a 5800x cpu instead. I can't go over 1800FLCK. Errors galore, will get to windows though. Is it related to the 6900xt?


With my old Vega64, I could run the FCLK at 1866. Maybe it's PCIe Gen 4 or the Vega was not able to put enough load on the system.


----------



## TheBrandon

rissie said:


> I'm not sure why this works but I was stuck with 1T (with GDM enabled 14-12-16-14) for a long time with my low-binned b-die -- even 2T would not work. Then I chanced upon someone sharing their settings with a 56-56-56 and after a day plus of testing stability across various applications, I'm stable at 1T with GDM disabled including straight 14-14-14 timings with 1.52V.
> 
> It doesn't follow with what @Veii shares and I tried all of those to no avail. So folks on Gigabyte boards can possibly try it out to see if it helps their case.


Did you pass all stress test? I am stuck on 2 errors, 11 and 13. 1 each and I had to roll back to 3733, Rev 1.0 board. I had 6 total in 490+ minutes of testing. How is your latency?


----------



## rissie

TheBrandon said:


> Did you pass all stress test? I am stuck on 2 errors, 11 and 13. 1 each and I had to roll back to 3733, Rev 1.0 board. I had 6 total in 490+ minutes of testing. How is your latency?


Finished 20 cycles of tm5 1usmus test and cinebench 30 mins. The more important one is that it is fine gaming. I could pass many tests but memory instabilities usually show up most rampant when gaming in unexpected shutdowns/reboots. As for latency, I've found that this is more dependent on clockspeed for Zen 2 (which I have). I have no AIDA latency differences between 2T, 1T and 1T GDM on -- but if I force 4.5GHz or more on the core being aida tested it can drop latency 2-3ns. Cinebench r23 is faster with 1T without GDM, though (200-300 points on r23).

Some may have missed it, but the errors and guidance on what to change for TM5 is only for the 1usmus test. I would say that Anta is tougher on the ram, but without the troubleshooting help contributed by @Veii those errors provide no clues to you on what you need to adjust for your RAM and system. He has linked a few times recently on the excel sheet which provides clues on settings to adjust. Your setting seems to be overheating the RAM. Have you been monitoring the temperatures? I rigged up an L bracket from the radiator above to put a 120 pointing at the RAM and the temperatures never go above 45C.


----------



## Ohim

The easiest stress test that i have used so far is OCCT! But you are limited to 1 hour stress sesion without payment but you can start another one after that with no issues ..

has CPU/ Memory / GPU stress


----------



## MyJules

ok, reporting bask from over night "idle" issue with F33f on x570 Elite...

It did reboot over night with Gen 4. With F33f, my USB has been stable and one problem i have always had with USB capture no longer happens with this bios. One thing i should have done and did not do was to use vsoc "default/auto". I have changed that to auto and will go all day today and tonight. Other than that, i see below 2 things with F33f.

Ryzen master stopped reading numbers (temp, ppt etc). I un-installed it, d/l whatever the latest from AMD .com and it's fine now.
CPU-z and HWInfo both reports DRAM clock to be a bit under 1800 and it's keep changing in range of 1775 - 1792 (ish) every seconds. While i understand that it does not always match set clock, it's been always around 1798 - 1800 range and it did not change every seconds before.


----------



## stasio

New BIOS.....fix Memory multi


----------



## HyperC

F33I works much better so far at least for me , confirm later tomorrow but worth the DL


----------



## ghiga_andrei

Have you guys noticed how much the SOC Power Consumption in Idle increases when enabling XMP ?

With XMP off I get 3W SOC Power and with XMP on I get 22W SOC Power in Idle. This is with 1.2V Vsoc vs 0.975 Vsoc. I also tried with 1.1V Vsoc and it gets just a little under 21W. 

This contributes to a 4dgr C idle temp increase on the CPU.

Mathematically, if the voltage is 1.2 times increased and the frequency let's say it's 1.8 times increased, I would have expected a 2x power consumption increase, not a 7x.

Ryzen Master screenshots in Idle, same settings except XMP off / on:


----------



## MickeyPadge

dosenfisch said:


> With my old Vega64, I could run the FCLK at 1866. Maybe it's PCIe Gen 4 or the Vega was not able to put enough load on the system.


Makes sense, you can force gen3 mode I guess?


----------



## ManniX-ITA

ghiga_andrei said:


> Have you guys noticed how much the SOC Power Consumption in Idle increases when enabling XMP ?


The FCLK and MCLK goes down to 1067 MHz.
Could be without XMP the SOC Uncore is turned off?


----------



## JohnLai

ghiga_andrei said:


> Have you guys noticed how much the SOC Power Consumption in Idle increases when enabling XMP ?
> 
> With XMP off I get 3W SOC Power and with XMP on I get 22W SOC Power in Idle. This is with 1.2V Vsoc vs 0.975 Vsoc. I also tried with 1.1V Vsoc and it gets just a little under 21W.
> 
> This contributes to a 4dgr C idle temp increase on the CPU.
> 
> Mathematically, if the voltage is 1.2 times increased and the frequency let's say it's 1.8 times increased, I would have expected a 2x power consumption increase, not a 7x.
> 
> Ryzen Master screenshots in Idle, same settings except XMP off / on:


Yes. I notice this as well.
It had been a long time since I come over the forum. Here goes.

I have 5950X on Aorus Master Rev 1.1/1.2.
The moment XMP over 3200Mhz is enabled, the SOC power consumption will stay at 18-20W. Pay attention to this value.
XMP below 3200Mhz will results in SOC power consumption of 8 - 12W
At JEDEC default 2133Mhz, the SOC power consumption is 3 - 5W.

This user at reddit also encounter the problem with ZEN 3 CPU

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/Amd/comments/md9iz4

I have 3950X as well, it doesn't exhibit this strange SOC power consumption issue. When 3950x is installed (XMP 3600Mhz activated), the SOC idle at 5 - 6W and goes up to 17W when in use (web browsing,transcoding,gaming).
For unknown reason, when 5950x is installed (Same RAM, XMP 3600Mhz activated), the SOC stays at 18W-20W regardless of load.
Tried multiple BIOS version = same result.


edit: I am not sure if you guys notice this one, but when 5950x is installed, HWinfo64 seems to report constant CPU Core Voltage (SVI2 TFN) at 1.475V as if the CPU can't idle. When 3950x is installed, CPU Core Voltage (SVI2 TFN) can idle to 0.975V normally and ramp up to 1.480V on load.


----------



## ghiga_andrei

ManniX-ITA said:


> The FCLK and MCLK goes down to 1067 MHz.
> Could be without XMP the SOC Uncore is turned off?


You are right that SOC Uncore is turned off when XMP is disabled, I just checked. But turning it on just increased the SOC Power Consumption by 1W, now it stays at 4.4W in Idle, no major change.
I also tried the reverse, going XMP and turning off SOC Uncore and the Power still stays very high at idle, now just over 18W, so it reduced by 3W vs. Uncore turned on.

This is really weird, I am not sure if beside the wasted 20W at all times, will there not be some bad effects on the SOC to stay at 20W at all times.


----------



## ghiga_andrei

JohnLai said:


> edit: I am not sure if you guys notice this one, but when 5950x is installed, HWinfo64 seems to report constant CPU Core Voltage (SVI2 TFN) at 1.475V as if the CPU can't idle. When 3950x is installed, CPU Core Voltage (SVI2 TFN) can idle to 0.975V normally and ramp up to 1.480V on load.


I am always looking in Ryzen Master for idle voltages and power consumption. I think it's the most reliable to actually keep the cpu in idle condition.


----------



## JohnLai

ghiga_andrei said:


> You are right that SOC Uncore is turned off when XMP is disabled, I just checked. But turning it on just increased the SOC Power Consumption by 1W, now it stays at 4.4W in Idle, no major change.
> I also tried the reverse, going XMP and turning off SOC Uncore and the Power still stays very high at idle, now just over 18W, so it reduced by 3W vs. Uncore turned on.
> 
> This is really weird, I am not sure if beside the wasted 20W at all times, will there not be some bad effects on the SOC to stay at 20W at all times.


Other than the extra 20W causing the CPU not being able to boost higher, not much I guess?



ghiga_andrei said:


> I am always looking in Ryzen Master for idle voltages and power consumption. I think it's the most reliable to actually keep the cpu in idle condition.


HWinfo developer Martin beg to be differ CPU Core Voltage (SVI2 TFN) or Core x VID or what?
Would you like to run HWinfo (Sensors only) and check if your 5900x CPU Core Voltage (SVI2 TFN) can idle "correctly"?

Anyway, currently MY 3950x is installed at MSI B550M Tomahawk. Here were the HWInfo strange readings on SOC min+max and CPU Core Voltage (SVI2 TFN) of around 30seconds.

5950X (I adjusted the x570 SOC voltage to 1.1v to match b550 SOC voltage of 1.1V)









3950x


----------



## ManniX-ITA

ghiga_andrei said:


> This is really weird, I am not sure if beside the wasted 20W at all times, will there not be some bad effects on the SOC to stay at 20W at all times.


Never investigated much the SOC power consumption, always been around 15-20W.
Same as I see for others it's always around that so it shouldn't be an issue.
On the Master was at that level both with XMP enabled or disabled with the 3800x.
The Unify-X is the same with XMP disabled.
There must be some option that is enabled/disabled together with it.
Let us know if you find out.


----------



## ghiga_andrei

JohnLai said:


> Other than the extra 20W causing the CPU not being able to boost higher, not much I guess?
> 
> 
> 
> HWinfo developer Martin beg to be differ CPU Core Voltage (SVI2 TFN) or Core x VID or what?
> Would you like to run HWinfo (Sensors only) and check if your 5900x CPU Core Voltage (SVI2 TFN) can idle "correctly"?
> 
> Anyway, currently MY 3950x is installed at MSI B550M Tomahawk. Here were the HWInfo strange readings on SOC min+max and CPU Core Voltage (SVI2 TFN) of around 30seconds.


In HWInfo, l see something close to what you see, mostly stays at 1.4V but did catch a minimum of 1.05V.
Ryzen Master also shows idle voltages of 1.3V while HWInfo is running and temperature of 40gdrC. As soon as I close HWInfo idle voltages go to 0.3V and temp to 30dgrC in Ryzen Master.


----------



## JohnLai

ghiga_andrei said:


> In HWInfo, l see something close to what you see, mostly stays at 1.4V but did catch a minimum of 1.05V.
> Ryzen Master also shows idle voltages of 1.3V while HWInfo is running and temperature of 40gdrC. As soon as I close HWInfo idle voltages go to 0.3V and temp to 30dgrC in Ryzen Master.


And that the strange part.
Almost 98% of the time, the 5950X CPU Core Voltage (SVI2 TFN) seems to constant at 1.475V while only idle for a minimum 1.05V for remaining 2% when doing nothing at desktop.

Meanwhile, 3950X idle for most of the time (94%) at around 1V while remainder 6% at around 1.47V.

Note: You can double click the HWINFO CPU Core Voltage (SVI2 TFN) for it to show a graph.


----------



## ghiga_andrei

JohnLai said:


> And that the strange part.
> Almost 98% of the time, the 5950X CPU Core Voltage (SVI2 TFN) seems to constant at 1.475V while only idle for a minimum 1.05V for remaining 2% when doing nothing at desktop.
> 
> Meanwhile, 3950X idle for most of the time (94%) at around 1V while remainder 6% at around 1.47V.
> 
> Note: You can double click the HWINFO CPU Core Voltage (SVI2 TFN) for it to show a graph.


I understand what you are saying, but since Ryzen Master reports correct idle voltages it is just a matter of how the new cpus respond to the HWInfo polling. We cannot know why it works for the 3950x and not for 5950x, all I'm saying is most probably our CPUs idle just fine, it's just a problem of reading.


----------



## JohnLai

ghiga_andrei said:


> I understand what you are saying, but since Ryzen Master reports correct idle voltages it is just a matter of how the new cpus respond to the HWInfo polling. We cannot know why it works for the 3950x and not for 5950x, all I'm saying is most probably our CPUs idle just fine, it's just a problem of reading.


I hope so. Cause the X570 Aorus Master VRM temperature value (VRM MOS) is telling otherwise with those two CPUs. It is hotter with 5950x by additional 5'C than 3950x when I compared both last time (ambient temp is 25'C in air conditioned room).


----------



## Waltc

dosenfisch said:


> With my old Vega64, I could run the FCLK at 1866. Maybe it's PCIe Gen 4 or the Vega was not able to put enough load on the system.


My PCie4 5700XT system has no trouble with an IF of 1867 MHz. If you are overclocking then throttle back on your timings to see what happens; if you are running straight XMP then use the ram kit's default timings for XMP 3733MHz.


----------



## ghiga_andrei

JohnLai said:


> I hope so. Cause the X570 Aorus Master VRM temperature value (VRM MOS) is telling otherwise with those two CPUs. It is hotter with 5950x by additional 5'C than 3950x when I compared both last time (ambient temp is 25'C in air conditioned room).


If you read it with HWInfo open then yes, it will be hotter because the CPU is not idling. The actual reading of HWInfo is not wrong, it just causes the CPU to not idle while reading, so the extra power consumption is there. It would be interesting if you could read the VRM temperatures with all apps closed, including HWInfo. I guess only a thermal camera would do that.

Or, maybe this would work: keep you PC idle with HWInfo closed for 5 minutes, then open HWInfo and read the VRM temperature immediately, before it heats up due to the reading. And then see if in the next minutes with HWInfo open the temperature increases by 5dgr. Just a theory of course.

EDIT: VRM extra temp could also be due to the 20W SOC Power consumption which you said in the 3950x was less. That power would also go trough the VRM MOS, unless there are separate MOSFETS for each supply, I don't know.


----------



## ghiga_andrei

ManniX-ITA said:


> Never investigated much the SOC power consumption, always been around 15-20W.
> Same as I see for others it's always around that so it shouldn't be an issue.
> On the Master was at that level both with XMP enabled or disabled with the 3800x.
> The Unify-X is the same with XMP disabled.
> There must be some option that is enabled/disabled together with it.
> Let us know if you find out.


Made some more tests:

Having XMP off, with RAM freq at 1067MHz and manually setting IF freq at 1800MHz gives the same 20W SOC power consumption.

But having XMP on, with RAM freq at 1800MHz and manually setting IF freq at 1067MHz gives the low 4W SOC power consumption.

Both tests had Vsoc fixed at 1.1V

So it is not at all related to the DDR controller, it is just the Fabric clock between the CCDs probably, or for the USB and whatever else is controller by the IF.


----------



## Dunuin

Hi,

I bought new hardware and wanted to use qflash plus to flash the BIOS of my X570 Aorus Pro v1.2 so I could install my Ryzen 5800X.
I've read the manual and it only tells me not to build in the CPU and to connect 8pin 12V Power and 24Pin ATC cables.
I also watched a tutorial on how to use qflash plus (but for another motherboard) and there the guy said that no CPU/RAM/GPU is required to flash it.

I tried 3 different PSUs but the only thing that is happening when I switch on the PSUs power button is that the RGB is lighting up for a millisecond and then nothing.
Someone knows if that mainboard maybe is dead on arrival or did I something wrong? I also inserted my stick with the bios and pressed the qflash button but the qflash led wasn't doing anything to indicate that something is happening.

I would assume that atleast a LED is glowing to indicate that there is standby current from the PSU. Or some of the error LEDs blinking to indicate that there is no RAM/GPU/CPU installed.
But there is just no sign of life except for that short RGB pulse.

Can anyone confirm that there should be led glowing or something if the mainboard is in powerdown mode?


----------



## Yuke

Anyone else having reboot issues in low load scenarios after switching to AGESA 1.1.2.0?

Cant figure it out.


----------



## Kha

Yuke said:


> Anyone else having reboot issues in low load scenarios after switching to AGESA 1.1.2.0?
> 
> Cant figure it out.


You sure it's not a CO issue ?


----------



## Yuke

Kha said:


> You sure it's not a CO issue ?


Im still on Zen2, so no CO. And yes, i have reset CPU stuff to default...so must be something else. RAM and GPU are stresstested thoroughly, so not sure what could be the problem besides CPU/Motherboard stuff... and im running out of ideas what to change regarding CPU and Motherboard...was hoping for Agesa bug or whatever.


----------



## MyComputerIsDying

Hey, noob here with dumb questions to ask..
I am using 16GB of samsung B die memory and overclocked it to [email protected]

1. How can I try and calculate the performance hit of going from 2 sticks to 4 sticks on this motherboard (daisy chain topology right?)
2. Will I actually notice the performance hit or is it more a placebo and some gaming fps % loss
3. Is non B die memory with slower timings going to be perceivable in day to day usage? I love to tweak things and can usually notice inconsistencies in my system because of a constant workflow, I want to make sure everything I do isn't 1.5 seconds slower because of this. Price is really the issue... $250-300 for 32gb b die or half of that for other options.

Anything else I might need to consider when downgrading ram or increasing sticks? I could buy another set of my ram for probably about $120 and use 4 sticks b die but I believe I'll also lose my overclock, I'm using heavy voltage right now. I don't want to end up with 4 sticks of b die at low overclocks which ends up being negligible to other memory when 2 or 4 sticks

all help will be appreciated


----------



## ryouiki

stasio said:


> New BIOS.....fix Memory multi


F33i:

Fixed all outstanding issues I had with Memory Multiplier / CBS Menu items not mapping correctly for Favorites(F11), etc.


----------



## Yuke

Yuke said:


> Im still on Zen2, so no CO. And yes, i have reset CPU stuff to default...so must be something else. RAM and GPU are stresstested thoroughly, so not sure what could be the problem besides CPU/Motherboard stuff... and im running out of ideas what to change regarding CPU and Motherboard...was hoping for Agesa bug or whatever.


well, i changed CPPC from Auto to Enabled because people said that Auto = Enabled anyways. No reboot so far...Auto seem to be disabled?


----------



## Hammerkeg

Yuke said:


> well, i changed CPPC from Auto to Enabled because people said that Auto = Enabled anyways. No reboot so far...Auto seem to be disabled?


Which BIOS version?


----------



## dosenfisch

Waltc said:


> My PCie4 5700XT system has no trouble with an IF of 1867 MHz. If you are overclocking then throttle back on your timings to see what happens; if you are running straight XMP then use the ram kit's default timings for XMP 3733MHz.


Thanks for your suggestions, but the RAM timings make no difference. I can improve stability, by disabling SVM and further raising CPU VDD18 + CPU VDDP, but it's not enough to get FCLK 1833 fully stable.


----------



## Veii

ManniX-ITA said:


> Never investigated much the SOC power consumption, always been around 15-20W











SOC takes around 30W/14A on full idle + CCD2/CCX2 another 16A


Yuke said:


> well, i changed CPPC from Auto to Enabled because people said that Auto = Enabled anyways. No reboot so far...Auto seem to be disabled?


CPPC Preferred cores on auto = disabled - for whatever reason
CPPC on it's own without preferred cores doesn't do much - but i guess it can be separated
Please check if you have such spikes








Then the "random reboots" are DF-States releated (CBS - NBIO - SMU)


dosenfisch said:


> Thanks for your suggestions, but the RAM timings make no difference. I can improve stability, by disabling SVM and further raising CPU VDD18 + CPU VDDP, but it's not enough to get FCLK 1833 fully stable.


You guys need to have access to CPU VDDP , for it to make a difference
930mV on stock is too much


----------



## Yuke

Hammerkeg said:


> Which BIOS version?


Gigabyte always changing letters like other people change underpants....the one with AGESA 1.1.2.0...whatever that is now.

And it seems it really fixed the reboot bullshit...I always had CPPC enabled instead of Auto....why did I even listen to people. :/

Both CPPC options. Was too lazy to list both. Both on Auto = I had random reboots every 5-10min....switched both to enabled and the last couple of hours were stable.


----------



## Bart

Yuke said:


> Gigabyte always changing letters like other people change underpants....the one with AGESA 1.1.2.0...whatever that is now.


They also pulled the recent F33 BIOSes, at least from the official North American site I usually get them from. But the last 2 did seem to solve a lot of the USB problems. I'm finally able to shut down without a keyboard / mouse / flow meter staying powered on post-shutdown. I'm hoping they pulled them in favor of a soon-to-drop non-beta BIOS.


----------



## ManyThreads

Hi All,

I haven't posted here since I bought my nightmare of an X299 system. Thankfully I am rid of that furnace and have built a new system around the X570 Aorus Master and Ryzen 5950X. I am absolutely LOVING it and everything is running beautifully with no issues with XMP, curve optimizer, PBO2, or anything else. Temperatures are also a full 30-40C cooler than my old X299 system.

I have two questions that I hope you guys can help me out with:

1) I noticed the March, 2021 BIOS release was removed from the rev1.1/1.2 Aorus X570 Master Motherboard support section. I am running BIOS F33c released Feb 17, 2021 and went to go update to the March release, however I see not only has the March release been removed, but the F33c version released in February that I am currently running has also been removed. The latest BIOS now seems to be F32 released way back in January. I am just wondering where the February and March BIOS updates went? Were there issues with them that caused their removal or is there a new BIOS update coming shortly that includes all cumulative upgrades?

2) How do I verify actual fan speeds outside of the BIOS? I have my CPU fans (Noctua NH-D15 w/2X 140mm fans) and case fans (4X Corsair 140mm ML PRO PWM) plugged into the appropriate mobo headers, however programs like HW Monitor are showing wildly different fan speeds even between my two CPU fans. For example, it is reporting that my CPU fan is running at double the speed of the CPU_OPT fan, despite both being set to the exact same speed manually in the BIOS. Same deal with one of my case fans - everything is set manually to the same curve and temperature source, however HW Monitor reports wildly different RPMs, sometimes RPMs higher than the fans are even capable of. I know they aren't spinning that fast because those fans sound like a jet engine at 2,400 RPM haha. So what are you guys using to verify fan speeds? I am mostly concerned about the possibility of my two CPU cooler fans running at different RPMs in a push/pull configuration as that can't be good. The only thing I can think of is one of my case fans is plugged in to a pump header, but the manual says that is OK and doesn't explain the identical issue with the CPU fans. I hope I have explained myself clearly.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Yuke

Bart said:


> They also pulled the recent F33 BIOSes, at least from the official North American site I usually get them from. But the last 2 did seem to solve a lot of the USB problems. I'm finally able to shut down without a keyboard / mouse / flow meter staying powered on post-shutdown. I'm hoping they pulled them in favor of a soon-to-drop non-beta BIOS.


I think you have to enable ErP for devices to completely shut down


----------



## Veii

ManyThreads said:


> HW Monitor reports wildly different RPMs, sometimes RPMs higher than the fans are even capable of.


AMD users use HWInfo , not HWMonitor 
HWInfo - sensors mode
But with the option (CPU Snapshot pooling)


ManyThreads said:


> went to go update to the March release, however I see not only has the March release been removed, but the F33c version released in February that I am currently running has also been removed


recent bioses had issues with realtek's 2.5gbit ethernet
Some had issues with Cezanne and Van Goth not starting, or Matisse not starting
Soo they removed it in case people won't update into something they can not boot up
some bioses had usb issues, really depends on the changelog of it

What runs, runs - you can find issues if you search for them , but as long as you haven't encountered some , then everything is fine


----------



## des2k...

ghiga_andrei said:


> Have you guys noticed how much the SOC Power Consumption in Idle increases when enabling XMP ?
> 
> With XMP off I get 3W SOC Power and with XMP on I get 22W SOC Power in Idle. This is with 1.2V Vsoc vs 0.975 Vsoc. I also tried with 1.1V Vsoc and it gets just a little under 21W.
> 
> This contributes to a 4dgr C idle temp increase on the CPU.
> 
> Mathematically, if the voltage is 1.2 times increased and the frequency let's say it's 1.8 times increased, I would have expected a 2x power consumption increase, not a 7x.
> 
> Ryzen Master screenshots in Idle, same settings except XMP off / on:
> 
> View attachment 2483893
> 
> 
> View attachment 2483894


I have 11w soc idle with 1900IF, 1.2v . There's a bios option that forces IF/ soc to always run full power. 
It will set to ON, when you use xmp, just set it off.


----------



## qiller

ghiga_andrei said:


> Have you guys noticed how much the SOC Power Consumption in Idle increases when enabling XMP ?
> 
> With XMP off I get 3W SOC Power and with XMP on I get 22W SOC Power in Idle. This is with 1.2V Vsoc vs 0.975 Vsoc. I also tried with 1.1V Vsoc and it gets just a little under 21W.
> 
> This contributes to a 4dgr C idle temp increase on the CPU.
> 
> Mathematically, if the voltage is 1.2 times increased and the frequency let's say it's 1.8 times increased, I would have expected a 2x power consumption increase, not a 7x.
> 
> Ryzen Master screenshots in Idle, same settings except XMP off / on:
> 
> View attachment 2483893
> 
> 
> View attachment 2483894


Either SoC/Uncore OC activated and/or DF C-States deactivated. I think all mainboards behave like that, if you go above 1600mhz fclk.



JohnLai said:


> edit: I am not sure if you guys notice this one, but when 5950x is installed, HWinfo64 seems to report constant CPU Core Voltage (SVI2 TFN) at 1.475V as if the CPU can't idle. When 3950x is installed, CPU Core Voltage (SVI2 TFN) can idle to 0.975V normally and ramp up to 1.480V on load.


This happens when you install latest chipset-drivers AND your energy-profile is at standard. If you use standard windows-update drivers, your Zen3-cpu will go down to 0.9xVCore with standard energy profile. Screens are with AMDs latest chipset drivers. Interesting for me is, package power indicates only ~1.5W power saving, but the vcore-vrm sensor telling, he is pulling/putting much more power.



















ghiga_andrei said:


> all I'm saying is most probably our CPUs idle just fine, it's just a problem of reading.


Nope, as you can see above, my vcore-vrm sensor is also telling me, that the cpu is getting 1.4xV. And, if I uninstall AMD chipset drivers / reinstall Windows the vcore goes down to 0.9xV with standard energy profile again. HWInfo is fine with readings.


----------



## Veii

Uncore OC & enforced SOC + FCLK P-States is since a long time enforced, since mid 2019 on Matisse
It only is not enforced, as long as you don't use a fixed MCLK (impossible so far)

They disabled it, as they had problems with PCIe, and other strange overvolting bugs
It's behaving at the moment intentionally how it is / disabling or enabling UncoreOC does nothing. Same for ABPDIS
wasting power ~ nothing a user can do

Maybe with AGESA 1.3.0.0 we can get a functioning power management back
After they fix the overboost issues, without running the double L3 cache speed bump


----------



## OldBones

Dunuin said:


> Hi,
> 
> I bought new hardware and wanted to use qflash plus to flash the BIOS of my X570 Aorus Pro v1.2 so I could install my Ryzen 5800X................................
> 
> I would assume that atleast a LED is glowing to indicate that there is standby current from the PSU. Or some of the error LEDs blinking to indicate that there is no RAM/GPU/CPU installed.
> But there is just no sign of life except for that short RGB pulse.
> 
> Can anyone confirm that there should be led glowing or something if the mainboard is in powerdown mode?


Found this online when I got my X570 Master about Q Flash Plus:

'Remove all the devices connected. No RAM, No GPU nothing, just a bare motherboard with EPS 8 pin and 24 pin power connected.
Plug in your FAT32 usb stick on the white usb port in your motherboard.(check your manual). Make sure the BIOS file is renamed to GIGABYTE.bin and no other files are present in the usb drive. Just switch on the PSU. Press Q flash, BIOS led will flash slowly and it will verify the file. Once this is done it will flash continuously and your PSU fan will spin. Give it 5 mins and PSU fan will turn off. Your BIOS is flashed and now you are good to go.'


----------



## Dunuin

OldBones said:


> Found this online when I got my X570 Master about Q Flash Plus:
> 
> 'Remove all the devices connected. No RAM, No GPU nothing, just a bare motherboard with EPS 8 pin and 24 pin power connected.
> Plug in your FAT32 usb stick on the white usb port in your motherboard.(check your manual). Make sure the BIOS file is renamed to GIGABYTE.bin and no other files are present in the usb drive. Just switch on the PSU. Press Q flash, BIOS led will flash slowly and it will verify the file. Once this is done it will flash continuously and your PSU fan will spin. Give it 5 mins and PSU fan will turn off. Your BIOS is flashed and now you are good to go.'


That is exactly what I did. But there is no sign of life except for that RGB flashing up once when I turn on the PSU switch. Do you know if there should be LED glowing or something like that while the PSU is powered on but the mainboard is in powerdown mode? Or is the only sign of life while in powerdown state that the qflash LED will flash if I press the button?

Edit:
I was doing a last try before sending it back and I think Qflash worked now. Looks like there is no indicator if the mainboard is in powerdown state. No fan spinning and no led glowing. I spam clicked that Qflash button for abount a minute or so and the chipset fan began to spin, the DRAM led lighted up and the Qflash LED started blinking.
After 2 minutes or so everything turned off again. So I hope it is flashed now that I can install my RAM, CPU, GPU and so on to test if it can boot.


----------



## Veii

The usb also needs to be on MBR not GPT , FAT32 
Bigger USBs will automatically be formatted GPT and not recognized by Boards flashback feature


----------



## Dunuin

Veii said:


> The usb also needs to be on MBR not GPT , FAT32
> Bigger USBs will automatically be formatted GPT and not recognized by Boards flashback feature


Thanks. Is there a way to see if Qflash was able to find and flash the BIOS file? Ist started blinking slowly and switched later to a faster blinking. Is the faster blinking indicating that the BIOS file was found and flashing is in progress?


----------



## Haas360

Master Rev 1.2 memory toplogy. Is it T or daisy chain like rev1.0. I heard they improved 1.2 significantly. I'm planning on running 8gbx4 3800mhz CL16


----------



## ManniX-ITA

Dunuin said:


> Thanks. Is there a way to see if Qflash was able to find and flash the BIOS file? Ist started blinking slowly and switched later to a faster blinking. Is the faster blinking indicating that the BIOS file was found and flashing is in progress?


As I remember if it's flashing for a long time, 4-6 minutes, and then shutting down is done properly.



Yuke said:


> Both CPPC options. Was too lazy to list both. Both on Auto = I had random reboots every 5-10min....switched both to enabled and the last couple of hours were stable.


Could be a bug indeed but I would check with y-cruncher and OCCT.
If it was just CPPC Disabled than could mean there's a core, which is not picked by preference with CPPC Enabled, which is failing under load.


----------



## ManniX-ITA

Haas360 said:


> Master Rev 1.2 memory toplogy. Is it T or daisy chain like rev1.0. I heard they improved 1.2 significantly. I'm planning on running 8gbx4 3800mhz CL16


It's Daisy Chain and yes it's improved compared to Rel 1.0


----------



## Haas360

Perfect thank you, now I am trying to choose between the following:

F4-3800C14Q-32GTZN - Looks to be "factory" overclocked coming in at 14-16-16 but at 1.5v. So can I assume that I cannot tune it further since we are already on high voltage. Its also single rank, 4 sticks (which is that the same as dual rank 2 sticks?)

F4-4000C19D-32GTZR - Higher CAS, but far less voltage, 1.35v. So can I assume I can get this to 1.5v with tighter timings? Its also dual rank, 2 sticks. 

I am trying to stick to QVL on the Gig Master.


----------



## TonyGrunt

ManyThreads said:


> 1) I noticed the March, 2021 BIOS release was removed from the rev1.1/1.2 Aorus X570 Master Motherboard support section. I am running BIOS F33c released Feb 17, 2021 and went to go update to the March release, however I see not only has the March release been removed, but the F33c version released in February that I am currently running has also been removed. The latest BIOS now seems to be F32 released way back in January. I am just wondering where the February and March BIOS updates went? Were there issues with them that caused their removal or is there a new BIOS update coming shortly that includes all cumulative upgrades?


What is the page you are looking in? In my BIOS section the latest is F33h from 3/24. As far as I can tell when a new beta version comes out the previous is pulled from the page, so you will always see only the latest beta.


----------



## ManniX-ITA

Haas360 said:


> F4-3800C14Q-32GTZN - Looks to be "factory" overclocked coming in at 14-16-16 but at 1.5v. So can I assume that I cannot tune it further since we are already on high voltage. Its also single rank, 4 sticks (which is that the same as dual rank 2 sticks?)
> 
> F4-4000C19D-32GTZR - Higher CAS, but far less voltage, 1.35v. So can I assume I can get this to 1.5v with tighter timings? Its also dual rank, 2 sticks.


The F4-3800C14Q kit is a very high quality bin.
I don't have direct experience with 4 sticks but for sure it's harder to make them run at low timings, usually you have to drop a notch compared to 2 sticks.

The voltage doesn't seems to really matters; I had the F4-4000C19 and it was much worse than the F4-4000C16 that I switched on.
And the F4-4000C16 is worse for tight timings than the F4-3800C14.
If you set the F4-4000C19 timings on the F4-3800C14 at 4000 MHz will probably run as well at 1.35V.
My F4-4000C16 needs a bit more than 1.5V to run 14-16-16.

If it's a G.Skill B-die kit hardly matters if it's in or not in the QVL.

Check the Zen 3 spreadsheet to see how different kits can be pushed:








Zen RAM OC Leaderboards


Zen 4 Sheet is sorted and verified submissions LOCKED each Thursday. Please provide proof of stability via Y-Cruncher AND a memory stability test, otherwise your submission will be removed. Refer to the FAQ for more info. MEMORY,PROCESSOR Username,Memory Latency,L3 Latency,DIMMs,Die Type,Rank,Me...




docs.google.com


----------



## JohnLai

qiller said:


> Either SoC/Uncore OC activated and/or DF C-States deactivated. I think all mainboards behave like that, if you go above 1600mhz fclk.
> 
> 
> This happens when you install latest chipset-drivers AND your energy-profile is at standard. If you use standard windows-update drivers, your Zen3-cpu will go down to 0.9xVCore with standard energy profile. Screens are with AMDs latest chipset drivers. Interesting for me is, package power indicates only ~1.5W power saving, but the vcore-vrm sensor telling, he is pulling/putting much more power.
> View attachment 2483976
> 
> View attachment 2483977
> 
> 
> 
> Nope, as you can see above, my vcore-vrm sensor is also telling me, that the cpu is getting 1.4xV. And, if I uninstall AMD chipset drivers / reinstall Windows the vcore goes down to 0.9xV with standard energy profile again. HWInfo is fine with readings.


Hmm....so it is the chipset driver issue?
I have the latest chipset drivers installed. If I select "power saver" at Power Options, it idle to 1.025V. The moment I select "Balanced" again, it will idle at 1.475V.
Something is definitely fishy here.

About the uncore/core part, I went to the BIOS and set the uncore/core to "disabled", the SOC still consume the same 18W (with 1.2v auto VSOC) and 12W (with 1.0V VSOC)


----------



## ghiga_andrei

qiller said:


> Either SoC/Uncore OC activated and/or DF C-States deactivated. I think all mainboards behave like that, if you go above 1600mhz fclk.
> 
> This happens when you install latest chipset-drivers AND your energy-profile is at standard. If you use standard windows-update drivers, your Zen3-cpu will go down to 0.9xVCore with standard energy profile. Screens are with AMDs latest chipset drivers. Interesting for me is, package power indicates only ~1.5W power saving, but the vcore-vrm sensor telling, he is pulling/putting much more power.
> 
> Nope, as you can see above, my vcore-vrm sensor is also telling me, that the cpu is getting 1.4xV. And, if I uninstall AMD chipset drivers / reinstall Windows the vcore goes down to 0.9xV with standard energy profile again. HWInfo is fine with readings.


Then why is Ryzen Master reporting correct idle voltages and power consumption when HWInfo is closed ?


----------



## ghiga_andrei

Veii said:


> Uncore OC & enforced SOC + FCLK P-States is since a long time enforced, since mid 2019 on Matisse
> It only is not enforced, as long as you don't use a fixed MCLK (impossible so far)
> 
> They disabled it, as they had problems with PCIe, and other strange overvolting bugs
> It's behaving at the moment intentionally how it is / disabling or enabling UncoreOC does nothing. Same for ABPDIS
> wasting power ~ nothing a user can do
> 
> Maybe with AGESA 1.3.0.0 we can get a functioning power management back
> After they fix the overboost issues, without running the double L3 cache speed bump


On my Aorus Elite the behavior of Uncore setting is surely bugged. 

Reset CMOS, no XMP, setting Uncore appears Disabled in BIOS and SOC Power Consumption is 3-4W in idle.
Enabled XMP, setting Uncore automatically appeared Enabled in BIOS and SOC Power Consumption is 21-22W in idle.
Went into BIOS and manually set Uncore to Disabled. SOC Power Consumption dropped to 17-18W in idle. 
Went into BIOS to enable back Uncore and the setting did not appear as Disabled, it is always shown as Enabled even after I disabled it. So I tried to set it to Disable and Enable and F10 - Save and Exit did not report any setting change. Power Consumption is still 17-18W in idle. 

The only way to enable back Uncore is to clear CMOS and enable XMP and not change the Uncore setting.

At the moment I will leave it with Uncore disabled because it saves 4W/h in idle so it's something. Did not see any performance hit in CB / Geekbench runs. Cannot test PCIe performance since I don't have a good graphics card yet.

Weird stuff for sure.


----------



## qiller

JohnLai said:


> Hmm....so it is the chipset driver issue?
> I have the latest chipset drivers installed. If I select "power saver" at Power Options, it idle to 1.025V. The moment I select "Balanced" again, it will idle at 1.475V.
> Something is definitely fishy here.
> 
> About the uncore/core part, I went to the BIOS and set the uncore/core to "disabled", the SOC still consume the same 18W (with 1.2v auto VSOC) and 12W (with 1.0V VSOC)


Did you tried both, "SoC/Uncore OC mode"=disabled and "DF C-States"=activated?

I think Veii is right. I searched my old screenshots and found this:








Screenshot was done 04/22/2020, where I still used F11 bios (Agesa ComboPIv1 1.0.0.4). Setting was 1833/3666cl16 with a Ryzen 9 3950X. SoC/Uncore OC Mode was disabled, if I remember correctly. As you can see SoC power goes down in idle, but fclk stays @1833mhz and did not clock down.


ghiga_andrei said:


> Then why is Ryzen Master reporting correct idle voltages and power consumption when HWInfo is closed ?


Why I don't have that "reading"-problem, when I use simple windows-drivers or switch down to "best energy saving"-setting? It's indeed weird.


----------



## qiller

qiller said:


> Did you tried both, "SoC/Uncore OC mode"=disabled and "DF C-States"=activated?


Tried it by myself and this did not lead to lower idle power usage of the SoC.


----------



## MyComputerIsDying

MyComputerIsDying said:


> Hey, noob here with dumb questions to ask..
> I am using 16GB of samsung B die memory and overclocked it to [email protected]
> 
> 1. How can I try and calculate the performance hit of going from 2 sticks to 4 sticks on this motherboard (daisy chain topology right?)
> 2. Will I actually notice the performance hit or is it more a placebo and some gaming fps % loss
> 3. Is non B die memory with slower timings going to be perceivable in day to day usage? I love to tweak things and can usually notice inconsistencies in my system because of a constant workflow, I want to make sure everything I do isn't 1.5 seconds slower because of this. Price is really the issue... $250-300 for 32gb b die or half of that for other options.
> 
> Anything else I might need to consider when downgrading ram or increasing sticks? I could buy another set of my ram for probably about $120 and use 4 sticks b die but I believe I'll also lose my overclock, I'm using heavy voltage right now. I don't want to end up with 4 sticks of b die at low overclocks which ends up being negligible to other memory when 2 or 4 sticks
> 
> all help will be appreciated


getting mixed information from my searches, hoping there is a consensus on this that someone can point out to me? please


----------



## ManniX-ITA

MyComputerIsDying said:


> getting mixed information from my searches, hoping there is a consensus on this that someone can point out to me? please


If price is the main issue then go and buy another 2 sticks of B-die, possibly the same. You don't have another sensible option.
You could loose some of your OC yes. But it's still much better than going for a 32GB of something which is not B-die.
If you care about being 1.5 seconds slower on something than you already have your answer, you are going to feel it if you switch to another slower IC.


----------



## MyComputerIsDying

ManniX-ITA said:


> If price is the main issue then go and buy another 2 sticks of B-die, possibly the same. You don't have another sensible option.
> You could loose some of your OC yes. But it's still much better than going for a 32GB of something which is not B-die.
> If you care about being 1.5 seconds slower on something than you already have your answer, you are going to feel it if you switch to another slower IC.


ok thanks mannix-ita. the problem im having is the places i was reading and people i was talking to keep saying i will see or feel no noticeable difference from non B-die...

with 4 sticks of B die on daisy chain topology, will there be only slower clocks (if that) or also higher latency due to 4 sticks rather than 2? 

and sorry to ask again, but if that is the case would the latency increase on B die with 4 sticks be on par with non B die? say 32gb(8x4) [email protected] vs non bdie 32gb(16x2) [email protected]?


----------



## qiller

Don't buy 4x8GB SR, go for 2x16GB DR B-Dies.


----------



## ManniX-ITA

MyComputerIsDying said:


> ok thanks mannix-ita. the problem im having is the places i was reading and people i was talking to keep saying i will see or feel no noticeable difference from non B-die...
> 
> with 4 sticks of B die on daisy chain topology, will there be only slower clocks (if that) or also higher latency due to 4 sticks rather than 2?
> 
> and sorry to ask again, but if that is the case would the latency increase on B die with 4 sticks be on par with non B die? say 32gb(8x4) [email protected] vs non bdie 32gb(16x2) [email protected]?


RAM speed is noticeable on some workloads, on others is negligible.
Depends on your setup and on what you do.
For general purpose, it's better to spend money elsewhere. A better CPU or GPU.
Eg. gaming at 1080p competitive can gain you a sensible amount of fps with some games, none at 4K high quality.
But if you want to get out every drop of performances from a 5950x there's no other option than going for the best possible RAM setup.
A mere 3% for the top tier CPU is definitely something. If you encode in 8K and it takes 11 hours instead of 12 hours it could be worth it.

Yes, in general 4 sticks means a notch lower, CL14>15 or 3800>3733. But maybe if you sweat a lot you can keep the same settings, depends on the setup.
2x16GB DR is for sure much much easier but you have to sell at a good price your kit. 
The good ones are expensive, it's going for sure to cost more than 4x8GB SR since you already have 2.

No, there's nothing that can even approach a B-die about timings.


----------



## dw2018

Nighthog said:


> Might be your AUDIO codec has died. Has happened on occasion for some people around. Might need to RMA.
> You could try if you have a spare hdd to install a fresh Windows install to see if that rectifies the problem or not if it's Windows giving trouble.
> But I would suspect it's a dead Audio chip.


I contacted Gigabyte and they seem to think it's hardware problem as well. They suggested me to RMA...
I tried backup BIOS F30 and it's still dead...


----------



## ryouiki

I decided I wanted to try to test GDM off again (Zen2 3900X)... has AGESA significantly changed the behavior of this?

Previously on my Rev 1.0 board I was able to hit 3800CL16 w/ GDM off without too much issue... this was back around F11. With F33i I can't even get 3600CL16 stable w/ GDM off with the same memory kit... and the settings to even get the system to boot without immediate memory error are significantly different. For 4xSR 8GB B-Die:

F11: ProcODT @ 36.9, Data BUS of RZQ/7 + RZQ/3 + RZQ/1, and CAD BUS 24-20-20-24
F31i: ProcODT @ 30, Data BUS RZQ/7 + RZQ/3 + RZQ/1 and CAD BUS 60-20-20-24

Without setting ClkDrvStren to 60 any memory test will pretty much immediately fail now... with above settings I can usually make it to 5000-6000% in Karhu but eventually I will still hit single memory error. TM5 error based on calculator seem to indicate "timeout issue" or "suspect Twr too slow".

Anyone else see such drastic behavior change in later BIOS for GDM off?


----------



## qiller

Hm, works for me, even with CR=1.








Actually I'm testing 14 primary timings:


----------



## sechsterangriff

qiller said:


> Actually I'm testing 14 primary timings:


Please let us know how it goes. That kit is not very common so any new settings to compare are always welcome.
I assume you can't also post at 1900 fclk and anything beyond suffers from WHEA errors?


----------



## MyComputerIsDying

ManniX-ITA said:


> RAM speed is noticeable on some workloads, on others is negligible.
> Depends on your setup and on what you do.
> For general purpose, it's better to spend money elsewhere. A better CPU or GPU.
> Eg. gaming at 1080p competitive can gain you a sensible amount of fps with some games, none at 4K high quality.
> But if you want to get out every drop of performances from a 5950x there's no other option than going for the best possible RAM setup.
> A mere 3% for the top tier CPU is definitely something. If you encode in 8K and it takes 11 hours instead of 12 hours it could be worth it.
> 
> Yes, in general 4 sticks means a notch lower, CL14>15 or 3800>3733. But maybe if you sweat a lot you can keep the same settings, depends on the setup.
> 2x16GB DR is for sure much much easier but you have to sell at a good price your kit.
> The good ones are expensive, it's going for sure to cost more than 4x8GB SR since you already have 2.
> 
> No, there's nothing that can even approach a B-die about timings.


thanks man, this does help.
i was getting tired of how many people were bashing b die it got to the point I felt I was being gas lighted into thinking im crazy. that it was all benchmark and paper results and no real world difference.

The only comparison I could think of was monitors, where I know I'm going to be able to feel the difference when it comes to 144hz or 120hz and a 5ms vs 8ms. Some people may not be sensitive to it, I am. If it takes me half a second for the browser or file explorer to open I'm going to notice it.

I might just have to go 4dimms and try to keep my overclock. I'm already pushing near death voltages on ddr4 so it's probably best I pull back a bit. $100 for another set of 16gb is much better than $290 for the out of stock kits. thanks again im going to try and do some shopping this weekend and see if theres any magical $200 2x16 b die deals


----------



## ManniX-ITA

MyComputerIsDying said:


> might just have to go 4dimms and try to keep my overclock. I'm already pushing near death voltages on ddr4 so it's probably best I pull back a bit. $100 for another set of 16gb is much better than $290 for the out of stock kits. thanks again im going to try and do some shopping this weekend and see if theres any magical $200 2x16 b die deals


You're welcome 
Unfortunately prices are higher and is getting worse, I bought my F4-4000C16D-32GTZR for 280€ and now it's at 380-450€.
Much easier and cheaper to buy 16GB kits.
If you put some effort you can probably make them run almost as fast as now.
The challenge could be interesting.

If you check the spreadsheet there are some pretty interesting configurations with 4x8GB:









Zen RAM OC Leaderboards


Zen 4 Sheet is sorted and verified submissions LOCKED each Thursday. Please provide proof of stability via Y-Cruncher AND a memory stability test, otherwise your submission will be removed. Refer to the FAQ for more info. MEMORY,PROCESSOR Username,Memory Latency,L3 Latency,DIMMs,Die Type,Rank,Me...




docs.google.com


----------



## Haas360

So we are sure we dont need to stick to the QVL list on our motherboards as long as its BDIE? Because F4-4000C16D-32GTZR is looking good but is not on our QVL and I dont want to risk anything. I didnt do QVL with my x99 build and hated life.


----------



## ManniX-ITA

Haas360 said:


> So we are sure we dont need to stick to the QVL list on our motherboards as long as its BDIE? Because F4-4000C16D-32GTZR is looking good but is not on our QVL and I dont want to risk anything. I didnt do QVL with my x99 build and hated life.


Let's say it's a very high confidence. Kits with other ICs can have problems quite easily if not in the QVL, especially if from some brands like Corsair.
Kits with B-die unless they have some funny custom PCB they more or less works the same.
I have the F4-4000C16D-32GTZR and it works with the Master with Rel 1.0 and after, it's a safe bet.


----------



## Haas360

ManniX-ITA said:


> Let's say it's a very high confidence. Kits with other ICs can have problems quite easily if not in the QVL, especially if from some brands like Corsair.
> Kits with B-die unless they have some funny custom PCB they more or less works the same.
> I have the F4-4000C16D-32GTZR and it works with the Master with Rel 1.0 and after, it's a safe bet.


Ok sweet. I have done most of my research and should be able to get the fclk to 2000 for 1:1 hopefully. However with that sheet you linked, I noticed people are doing PB Overclocking? Do people not do all core overclocks anymore? Coming from x99 intel so its been a while...


----------



## qiller

sechsterangriff said:


> Please let us know how it goes. That kit is not very common so any new settings to compare are always welcome.
> I assume you can't also post at 1900 fclk and anything beyond suffers from WHEA errors?


It's Samsung B-Die 3200CL14 DR-Kit, so nothing special. And yes, you're right, no boot @1900fclk and wheas with 1933+fclk. Looks like 3733cl14 gdm off/cr1-setting is stable. Will check games and other tests for stability tomorrow. But 3733cl14-setting seems not to be faster than my 3733cl15-setting. Aida or SOTTR are showing almost the same values. Only dramcalc-membench is ~0.6sek faster. What is irritating to me, that there is no latency improvement too. I checked lower trc/trfc too, but no improvement, 55ns seems to be a wall. Perhaps someone sees the fault or can explain, why I've got a 55ns wall :x.

I also tested with gdm=on/cr1 and gdm=off/cr2. Both are slower than gdm=off/cr1. GDM=off/cr2 is really bad in SOTTR, can't recommend it. GDM=on/cr1 is on par with gdm=off/cr1 in SOTTR, but lacks in other tests like membench or aida.


----------



## qiller

Other question: I've got (finally) back a used X570 Aorus Xtreme Rev1.0 motherboard from Gigabyte in exchange of my rma'ed one (Rev1.0 too). With my old Aorus Xtreme motherboard and the exact same hardware, I could go with tRDWR=8 with my 3733cl15-setting. With the exchange motherboard from Gigabyte I can not reliable boot with tRDWR <9 and the 3733cl15-setting. Is tRDWR motherboard dependend?

old motherboard:









exchange motherboard:








Also, with the 3733cl14-setting above, I have to go up with tWRRD to 3. I only changed primaries/secondaries, tRFC and procODT. What is causing the needed increase to tWRRD?


----------



## MyComputerIsDying

qiller said:


> Don't buy 4x8GB SR, go for 2x16GB DR B-Dies.


for sure i would love to, but at 3x the cost I don't think I could justify it.
there is 64gb 4x16gb for the same price as 2x16gb b die, which sucks just thinking about 
not much i can do to try and calculate the performance hit of daisy chain topology


well , it looks like they dont even sell the 2x8gb 3600c15 kit i have any more, and im not a fan of mixing ram sticks. 
paid $120 for this kit too, i had got a good deal at the time. can't even find them in stock now. what a damn bummer. i definitely can't frankenstein and expect much. not even sure what my oc is at without checking bios, i might be running [email protected] on this kit.


----------



## ManniX-ITA

Haas360 said:


> I noticed people are doing PB Overclocking? Do people not do all core overclocks anymore?


AIDA Latency test is single threaded on first core, unless you can keep a very high static OC it's better PBO.
There was quite a big advantage in the past but with latest AGESAs got so thin that PBO wins due to the higher frequency.



qiller said:


> I checked lower trc/trfc too, but no improvement, 55ns seems to be a wall


It's the wall of Infinity Fabric at 1866MHz with dual CCD CPU



qiller said:


> Is tRDWR motherboard dependend?


Can be somehow but it shouldn't change since it's the same mb and same version... did you try with the same F31 BIOS?


----------



## qiller

ManniX-ITA said:


> It's the wall of Infinity Fabric at 1866MHz with dual CCD CPU


Ty. This will explain, why my 3733cl15- and 3733cl14-setting are performing almost the same.



ManniX-ITA said:


> Can be somehow but it shouldn't change since it's the same mb and same version... did you try with the same F31 BIOS?


I thought of this too, but it's the same Agesa/SMU and F32 came out directly after final F31 (I mean the really final, second one ). So I didn't check that. But I will check this again as soon GB releases final F33.

Do you have any idea, why I have to up tWRRD +1, when I go from 15-15-15-15-30-45 to 14-14-14-14-28-42? Normal behavior?


----------



## ManniX-ITA

qiller said:


> Do you have any idea, why I have to up tWRRD +1, when I go from 15-15-15-15-30-45 to 14-14-14-14-28-42? Normal behavior?


The combo tRDWR and tWRRD is still a mystery to me... 
They are Rank/IC dependent, connected to SCL and tRCD.
And more.

You should check the Coolenjoy series:








쿨엔조이,쿨앤조이 coolenjoy, cooln, 쿨엔, 검은동네


출처 Veii 님https://www.overclock.net/forum/28385690-post3279.htmlhttps://www.overclock.net/forum/28385



coolenjoy.net





There are some rules but for my kit doesn't really work like that.
Eg. the min value at 1 shouldn't work for Dual Rank but it's almost the only one I can use.


----------



## JohnLai

qiller said:


> Did you tried both, "SoC/Uncore OC mode"=disabled and "DF C-States"=activated?


Just tested it, no difference. Constant 18W - 22W with both options on Zen 3 with XMP 3600Mhz.


----------



## Yuke

ManniX-ITA said:


> As I remember if it's flashing for a long time, 4-6 minutes, and then shutting down is done properly.
> 
> Could be a bug indeed but I would check with y-cruncher and OCCT.
> If it was just CPPC Disabled than could mean there's a core, which is not picked by preference with CPPC Enabled, which is failing under load.


Could be, I have this weird 3800X where Core 0 is the weakest one of all 8 of my cores. so maybe with preferred cores disabled it gets too much load. Since i put it from Auto back to Enabled i didnt crash, so all is good at the end...


----------



## ghiga_andrei

Do any of you have any idea how per core CO actually manages to work since there is only 1 VRM output for the whole CPU ? 

For example if I have -30 CO on core 0 and -5 CO on core 1 and I have 1 thread running on core 0 and 1 thread running on core 1 they would need almost 100mV difference to run at the same frequency. And this voltage has to be accurate, so it can only come from the MB VRM, no on-chip voltage regulator could get this done without passives.

So my guess to get this working is that the CPU asks for the highest VID needed, let's say for the one required by core 1 to run at max frequency. Then it supplies the same Vcore to core 0 even if it would run on lower Vcore and achieve maybe slightly higher boost. That would mean that the CO setting on each core affects the other cores also, not just the one you set it for, and it also means that this interdependency between CO settings also depends on the load pattern, which cores have load at the same time.

This is just my assumption of course, but maybe someone else knows more details on how multiple cores could get different Vcores from the same VRM ?


----------



## ShropshireJohn

Hammerkeg said:


> I'm continuing to have issues with audio, F33G seems worse than any previous one, as I'm getting audio crackling, not only usb issues.
> Previously, issues also appeared only while under load/in-game, etc. now all the time.
> Still have no actual gen.4 devices in the system. Will check if switching to gen.3 will fix it.


I have the same problem with Audio crackling, have you observed the same issue in LatencyMon ? For me it shows up straight away when opening a YouTube video.


----------



## PJVol

ghiga_andrei said:


> This is just my assumption of course, but maybe someone else knows more details on how multiple cores could get different Vcores from the same VRM ?


This may help 








Zen - Microarchitectures - AMD - WikiChip


Zen (family 17h) is the microarchitecture developed by AMD as a successor to both Excavator and Puma. Zen is an entirely new design, built from the ground up for optimal balance of performance and power capable of covering the entire computing spectrum from fanless notebooks to high-performance...




en.wikichip.org





And regarding "CO setting on each core affects the other cores also" - what if CO "counts" applied after all checking and corrections was done, and other cores "knows" nothing about it ?


----------



## dr.Rafi

qiller said:


> Other question: I've got (finally) back a used X570 Aorus Xtreme Rev1.0 motherboard from Gigabyte in exchange of my rma'ed one (Rev1.0 too). With my old Aorus Xtreme motherboard and the exact same hardware, I could go with tRDWR=8 with my 3733cl15-setting. With the exchange motherboard from Gigabyte I can not reliable boot with tRDWR <9 and the 3733cl15-setting. Is tRDWR motherboard dependend?
> 
> old motherboard:
> View attachment 2484111
> 
> 
> exchange motherboard:
> View attachment 2484112
> 
> Also, with the 3733cl14-setting above, I have to go up with tWRRD to 3. I only changed primaries/secondaries, tRFC and procODT. What is causing the needed increase to tWRRD?


You have different bios version F31 vs F32 ,F31 is better with memory/fclk overclocking. Ihave aorus extreme and tested both bioses.


----------



## qiller

PJVol said:


> This may help
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zen - Microarchitectures - AMD - WikiChip
> 
> 
> Zen (family 17h) is the microarchitecture developed by AMD as a successor to both Excavator and Puma. Zen is an entirely new design, built from the ground up for optimal balance of performance and power capable of covering the entire computing spectrum from fanless notebooks to high-performance...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> en.wikichip.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And regarding "CO setting on each core affects the other cores also" - what if CO "counts" applied after all checking and corrections was done, and other cores "knows" nothing about it ?


I also asked myself, what ghiga_andrei ask himself :>. And put CO aside, i would come to the same conclusion. But regarding CO i think you are right, CO is applied afterwards. Btw: The Aorus Xtreme got 2 VRM sensors that are readable by hwinfo, one for VCore and one for VSoc.


dr.Rafi said:


> You have different bios version F31 vs F32 ,F31 is better with memory/fclk overclocking. Ihave aorus extreme and tested both bioses.


Ty for hint, I thought F31 and F32 is nothing big different (same Agesa/SMU too) because F32 as a hotfix-update came out directly after F31 without any betas. At the moment I am studying what ManniX-ITA has posted from Veii - sounds interesting.


----------



## ManyThreads

Veii said:


> AMD users use HWInfo , not HWMonitor
> HWInfo - sensors mode
> But with the option (CPU Snapshot pooling)
> 
> recent bioses had issues with realtek's 2.5gbit ethernet
> Some had issues with Cezanne and Van Goth not starting, or Matisse not starting
> Soo they removed it in case people won't update into something they can not boot up
> some bioses had usb issues, really depends on the changelog of it
> 
> What runs, runs - you can find issues if you search for them , but as long as you haven't encountered some , then everything is fine


Thank you for this. I will switch to HWInfo and see if that does anything. I have always just used HW Monitor but for no particular reason.

Interesting, I didn't know about those issues. I only have gigabit internet so I am using the Intel LAN as I suspect it is better than whatever Realtek is bringing to the table (and it seems I was right if it's already having issues). I actually asked Gigabyte as well, so I will be curious to see if they are willing to tell me what you just did haha.

I understand that BIOS rule of thumb is usually "if it ain't broke, keep using it", however AMD has been regularly releasing performance improvements with their BIOS' which I would like to stay on top of if possible.

EDIT: I found the fan speed. According to HW Info, I don't have any fan speed issues!


----------



## ManyThreads

TonyGrunt said:


> What is the page you are looking in? In my BIOS section the latest is F33h from 3/24. As far as I can tell when a new beta version comes out the previous is pulled from the page, so you will always see only the latest beta.


Yes that's the page. At the time of my post, F32 (January 18th) was the latest BIOS. Before that, they had a February 17 BIOS F33c (what I am running) and then there was a March 23rd BIOS. Both the February and March BIOS' disappeared and now I see there is a new one, F33i, posted on March 25th.

I read something else that said Gigabyte uses letters to denote beta BIOS', and no letter to denote a final BIOS. For example F32 would be final but F33c would be beta. Not sure if that is true or not.


----------



## ManniX-ITA

ghiga_andrei said:


> Do any of you have any idea how per core CO actually manages to work since there is only 1 VRM output for the whole CPU ?
> 
> For example if I have -30 CO on core 0 and -5 CO on core 1 and I have 1 thread running on core 0 and 1 thread running on core 1 they would need almost 100mV difference to run at the same frequency. And this voltage has to be accurate, so it can only come from the MB VRM, no on-chip voltage regulator could get this done without passives.
> 
> So my guess to get this working is that the CPU asks for the highest VID needed, let's say for the one required by core 1 to run at max frequency. Then it supplies the same Vcore to core 0 even if it would run on lower Vcore and achieve maybe slightly higher boost. That would mean that the CO setting on each core affects the other cores also, not just the one you set it for, and it also means that this interdependency between CO settings also depends on the load pattern, which cores have load at the same time.
> 
> This is just my assumption of course, but maybe someone else knows more details on how multiple cores could get different Vcores from the same VRM ?


Yes the CPU requests the vCore voltage based on the highest request for a Core VID.
Not sure what is the pathway but I guess the vCore goes in the SOC, which is the CPU NorthBridge, and then it's split/sent through voltage regulators to the CCD(s).
Every core has its own DLDO regulator, a very compact and efficient voltage regulator.
Older AGESA had big issues and the whole/half CCX cores were getting same/high VID as the core in use.
There are also problems with sleep and C-states as using a core will wake up the adjacent cores.

I think there are still some issues, while seems to work better now I see there are no improvements at all in boosting or thermal.
There is an interdependency between CO counts and on the load pattern but that's because the count is quite complex, it's a magnitude coefficient.
It's not just a -X mV, it's altering the PBO algorithm decisions about VID/Frequency and power budget/thermals.

If you set a different count for each core or one single base count plus only for best cores the PBO behavior changes dramatically.
But the most interesting part for me it's the delta behavior; if you have a small delta between the lowest and highest the boosting will increase.
Eg. CO -30/25 will boost the best cores less than -28/25 cause the delta is 5 instead of 3.


----------



## ryouiki

I had to find old backup of settings from my previous GDM off (F11).... the same values on the same memory kit with later BIOS do not work at all. With older BIOS GDM Off 1T was not an issue, however with later versions (at least what is included in F33i) only 2T is passing successfully, no mater how much I relax timings / change resistance values / etc. on 1T.

I am going to try to tighten timings on 2T and then compared against my system that uses same memory kit but GDM on and see what the results are, since they are functionally identical except for the video card/motherboard revision (1.0 vs 1.1).


----------



## Rapidian

I have the Master 1.0. F33i is out. I did install F33i coming from F33f. Now I'm noticing that GB has F33i up on the rev 1.1/1.2 page while F33h is up on the rev 1.0 page. Is there any harm using F33i on my rev 1.0? I've not noticed a thing so far. I'm only running IF 1800 right now.









X570 AORUS MASTER (rev. 1.0) Support | Motherboard - GIGABYTE Global


Lasting Quality from GIGABYTE.GIGABYTE Ultra Durable™ motherboards bring together a unique blend of features and technologies that offer users the absolute ...




www.gigabyte.com












X570 AORUS MASTER (rev. 1.1/1.2) Support | Motherboard - GIGABYTE Global


Lasting Quality from GIGABYTE.GIGABYTE Ultra Durable™ motherboards bring together a unique blend of features and technologies that offer users the absolute ...




www.gigabyte.com


----------



## ryouiki

Rapidian said:


> I have the Master 1.0. F33i is out. I did install F33i coming from F33f. Now I'm noticing that GB has F33i up on the rev 1.1/1.2 page while F33h is up on the rev 1.0 page. Is there any harm using F33i on my rev 1.0? I've not noticed a thing so far. I'm only running IF 1800 right now.


Same BIOS for all board revisions, sometimes they just don't update all the pages on their site. I have F33i on 1.0 and 1.1 board right now.


----------



## bsmith27

My good god people - why oh why on earth would you install a beta bios (any alpha numeric) until its official and then complain about performance issues????? DUH - I see so many issues here that can be resolved just by common sense. I have NEVER EVER had any BSOD issues with my Ryzen 7 3700x with Aorus Gigabyte X570 Master overclocked slightly and Memory overclocking flawless. Its funny to see people here spending so much money on mother boards and CPU and GPU and installing power supplies that are not adequate for one... Just don't get all the pissing and moaning about your set up. I like this board and enjoy seeing everyone's post especially ManniX- ITA and others - so there is my rant - Cheers Everyone!!!


----------



## HyperC

bsmith27 said:


> My good god people - why oh why on earth would you install a beta bios (any alpha numeric) until its official and then complain about performance issues????? DUH - I see so many issues here that can be resolved just by common sense. I have NEVER EVER had any BSOD issues with my Ryzen 7 3700x with Aorus Gigabyte X570 Master overclocked slightly and Memory overclocking flawless. Its funny to see people here spending so much money on mother boards and CPU and GPU and installing power supplies that are not adequate for one... Just don't get all the pissing and moaning about your set up. I like this board and enjoy seeing everyone's post especially ManniX- ITA and others - so there is my rant - Cheers Everyone!!!


Very SIMPLE ANSWER because they claim to have fixed things, go buy a 5000 series cpu and let me know


----------



## ManniX-ITA

@bsmith27 

My favorite BIOS for the Master with the 3800X it's still the F12A which is a Beta release 
The whole point of testing is to give feedback and hope they fix it before final release, so it's important.
Main complaint is that GB released for almost a year only betas... and final were not quality releases.
Even more important if you have a 5000 which have still messy support or need ReBAR for the GPU.

The PSU is indeed a crucial element.
It's the n.1 source of failures and the most dangerous as often bricks something else.
I'm happy I've bought the best available at the time and sad that now the prices are crazy high.
An high quality PSU with proper wattage is a solid foundation pillar.
I've seen countless rigs destroyed by low quality PSU.
Always put a big chunk of money on it and read carefully reviews if available.
Who's the manufacturer and who's the OEM for that model is vital info.


----------



## ghiga_andrei

ManniX-ITA said:


> Yes the CPU requests the vCore voltage based on the highest request for a Core VID.
> Not sure what is the pathway but I guess the vCore goes in the SOC, which is the CPU NorthBridge, and then it's split/sent through voltage regulators to the CCD(s).
> Every core has its own DLDO regulator, a very compact and efficient voltage regulator.
> Older AGESA had big issues and the whole/half CCX cores were getting same/high VID as the core in use.
> There are also problems with sleep and C-states as using a core will wake up the adjacent cores.
> 
> I think there are still some issues, while seems to work better now I see there are no improvements at all in boosting or thermal.
> There is an interdependency between CO counts and on the load pattern but that's because the count is quite complex, it's a magnitude coefficient.
> It's not just a -X mV, it's altering the PBO algorithm decisions about VID/Frequency and power budget/thermals.
> 
> If you set a different count for each core or one single base count plus only for best cores the PBO behavior changes dramatically.
> But the most interesting part for me it's the delta behavior; if you have a small delta between the lowest and highest the boosting will increase.
> Eg. CO -30/25 will boost the best cores less than -28/25 cause the delta is 5 instead of 3.


This is interesting, but now I wonder, if each core has its own internal LDO then why is it still so critical to have the ripple free input from the MB and also the LLC overshoot effect minimized. The LDOs would regulate these internally and those overshoots would not reach the cores.


----------



## ghiga_andrei

bsmith27 said:


> My good god people - why oh why on earth would you install a beta bios (any alpha numeric) until its official and then complain about performance issues????? DUH - I see so many issues here that can be resolved just by common sense. I have NEVER EVER had any BSOD issues with my Ryzen 7 3700x with Aorus Gigabyte X570 Master overclocked slightly and Memory overclocking flawless. Its funny to see people here spending so much money on mother boards and CPU and GPU and installing power supplies that are not adequate for one... Just don't get all the pissing and moaning about your set up. I like this board and enjoy seeing everyone's post especially ManniX- ITA and others - so there is my rant - Cheers Everyone!!!


You should wait until you upgrade to a 5000 series and then comment about how power supplies cause BSOD issues on these cpus. I've seen a lot of people like you commenting on this forum and on reddit in response to people having real issues with the 5000 bad binned cpus and because you NEVER EVER had a problem with an older generation, it means that all those people are crazy.

There are a lot of people with high-end components that have BSODs and reboots with absolutely stock BIOS. People who RMA the cpus and with the new replacement it works fine. But until it happens to you, they are are all fools who use a beta bios and a 50$ power supply.


----------



## ManniX-ITA

ghiga_andrei said:


> This is interesting, but now I wonder, if each core has its own internal LDO then why is it still so critical to have the ripple free input from the MB and also the LLC overshoot effect minimized. The LDOs would regulate these internally and those overshoots would not reach the cores.


Well, it's not a signal which is demodulated and modulated again; whatever you get from the source is being passed down the chain.
Voltage regulators and rectifiers have a tolerance and for such small traces at 7nm even a small spike or ripple means a fault.
Making things right with low voltage and high current output is not an easy task.
Note that the vCore is powering the CCD, not only the cores, means also the L3 cache, DDR4 PHY, etc

Check this video:






If you see the Cons for a dLDO vs an aLDO it's pretty clear it needs a very clean and stable input, as much as possible ripple and noise free.


----------



## Dunuin

Hi,

I'm trying to figure out how to use onboard raid and my Blueray drive at the same time. On my old computer that wasn't a problem. It got 2 onboard SATA controllers and I was able to configure each one indivudually for AHCI or RAID. With the X570 Aorus Pro I only got 6 SATA ports attached to the chipsets raid and I can't see any options to only set specific ports to RAID mode.
If I look at the RaidXpert2 tool and select "show controllers" I see that there is only one controller but split into two groups with different serials. Group 1 is SATA port 4+5 and Group 2 is SATA port 0-3.
In the BIOS I have seen some options to enable/disable SATA 1 and SATA 0 and I would think that these are referring to these 2 groups.
Is there a way to somehow use 4 drives in onboard raid and 2 drives in AHCI mode so I could use group 2 with SATA 0-3 for my raid10 SSDs and group 1 with SATA port 0+1 in AHCI mode for my blueray drive and 5th SSD?

I also read somewhere that it is possible to set a drive to "legacy non-RAID" in RaidXpert2 but I wasn't able to find that option.

Or is that all just not possible any I need to use AHCI and Windows storage spaces instead if I wan't to use my blueray drive?

Hardware Raid is no option because I need the PCIe 4x slot for my 10Gbit NIC and 16x slot for my GPU and don't want to bifuricate to be able to use the second mechanical PCIe 16x slot.


----------



## doza

guys if someone has patriot viper steel 4000mhz (PVS416G400C9K ) memory here can u post it's timings, anything i put above 3600mhz gives me whea in windows so i settled with 3600mhz 1:1.
i have 4x8gb sticks, if i put only 2 sticks i can do 3800mhz so no point in having only 16gb for a small increase in mhz.
im on 16 16 16 16 36 and rest is default( aida latency is 61). Kit is a B-die so i know it can do better than that. I am having no problems at all with this cpu or mobo (only buzzing mobo vrm when using mouse if fans are at low rpm's(below 500) anything above i cant hear it.
thx upfront!


----------



## Rapidian

doza said:


> guys if someone has patriot viper steel 4000mhz (PVS416G400C9K ) memory here can u post it's timings, anything i put above 3600mhz gives me whea in windows so i settled with 3600mhz 1:1.
> i have 4x8gb sticks, if i put only 2 sticks i can do 3800mhz so no point in having only 16gb for a small increase in mhz.
> im on 16 16 16 16 36 and rest is default( aida latency is 61). Kit is a B-die so i know it can do better than that. I am having no problems at all with this cpu or mobo (only buzzing mobo vrm when using mouse if fans are at low rpm's(below 500) anything above i cant hear it.
> thx upfront!


I'm running 4x8Gb sticks of Flare X which are b-dies. They maybe slightly less in quality than your patriots. I also have resorted to 3600MT/s 1:1 mode to be free from WHEA. I'm running CL15. Do these timings help you out?


----------



## HyperC

I have 2 4400 kits, but yeah should be able to use any b die timings but using the Master v1.2.. Maybe change the vrm settings in bios? Have you tried running the ram higher unlinked


----------



## doza

hyper, unlinked 2 sticks can go 4k for ram( haven't tried higher than that) and IF can do 3800 with no whea max... but with 4 sticks i can only do 3600 1:1
i will try rap's timing and see how it behaves...
i did mess with voltages for ccd iod and soc but with no gains, so all is default.


----------



## Jason_Cruze

Guys with the latest bios,

I'm able to set 2033 FCLK and not facing any hard crash or reboots during gaming, the issue I think was the latest chipset drivers which screwed my chip. I reverted to F11 bios and it still crashed with the latest chipset drivers, luckily I had the previous chipset drivers and now it is not crashing and even the ports and everything works fine. I'm just facing some audio crackle which seems to be resolved by increasing vddp and vddg volts,









Side note: Running 4 sticks of mixed RAM, Hynix CJR and Micron Rev E!


----------



## HyperC

doza said:


> hyper, unlinked 2 sticks can go 4k for ram( haven't tried higher than that) and IF can do 3800 with no whea max... but with 4 sticks i can only do 3600 1:1
> i will try rap's timing and see how it behaves...
> i did mess with voltages for ccd iod and soc but with no gains, so all is default.


If you can boot 4000 unlinked then.... I would try a higher timings with 2 bumps on the SOC voltage maybe disable fast boot if using it?


----------



## Streetdragon

Jason_Cruze said:


> Guys with the latest bios,
> 
> I'm able to set 2033 FCLK and not facing any hard crash or reboots during gaming, the issue I think was the latest chipset drivers which screwed my chip. I reverted to F11 bios and it still crashed with the latest chipset drivers, luckily I had the previous chipset drivers and now it is not crashing and even the ports and everything works fine. I'm just facing some audio crackle which seems to be resolved by increasing vddp and vddg volts,
> View attachment 2484390
> 
> 
> Side note: Running 4 sticks of mixed RAM, Hynix CJR and Micron Rev E!


slowly i think, buy x570 was a bad bad idea. B550 can hit higher fclk/if more often-.-


----------



## Jason_Cruze

Streetdragon said:


> slowly i think, buy x570 was a bad bad idea. B550 can hit higher fclk/if more often-.-


Especially the older revisions of x570 boards are bad in terms of memory support. I think they fixed this in the latest revisions of the board.


----------



## chucky27

has anyone else had issues with manual control of FAN_4 header with SmartFan/UEFI in F33x bioses? It's buggin out on my X570 Aorus Pro in all kinds of ways after flashing F33g: when i change the target sensor/control mode, curve almost randomly changes, when i move the first two points below 30 degrees the fan goes to almost full throttle and gets stuck there, the curve is mostly ignored or some kind of +20% offset is applied. On older bioses SF bugs were usually cured by restart and redo, but here nothing helps (full power down cycle with PSU off, reset to default settings)


----------



## Hammerkeg

Streetdragon said:


> slowly i think, buy x570 was a bad bad idea. B550 can hit higher fclk/if more often-.-


The B550 boards often also have better features. It's dumb.


----------



## ShropshireJohn

Does anyone else have this problem with the X570 Board? 



 This isn't my video btw, it's just an example of the noise I also get.

I've only seen one other person in this thread mention audio crackle/pop. My board does this at stock with a 5800X. I'm tearing my hair out trying to solve it.


----------



## Hammerkeg

ShropshireJohn said:


> Does anyone else have this problem with the X570 Board?
> 
> 
> 
> This isn't my video btw, it's just an example of the noise I also get.
> 
> I've only seen one other person in this thread mention audio crackle/pop. My board does this at stock with a 5800X. I'm tearing my hair out trying to solve it.


You've tried the newest F33i BIOS? I had this and it seems to have fixed it. Also try and increase your VDDG voltages if it doesn't.


----------



## creet6

panni said:


> Hmm. I've just switched to F33a and I have to say, I'm a little impressed. No new instabilities, CTR works fine, CSM disabled doesn't lag anymore.
> 
> The only thing I've observed is that input gets a little choppy under a 100% load on the CPU.


I have x570 pro wifi on F32 with CSM lag , but I just wanted to ask if there is a google drive for all BIOS for x570pro wifi?)


----------



## chucky27

can anyone with X570 Aorus Pro (only with F33f/g) test fan header 4 (or 5) in SmartFan/UEFI if it behaves correctly and properly adjusts according to curve? would be veeeery grateful.


----------



## ShropshireJohn

Hammerkeg said:


> You've tried the newest F33i BIOS? I had this and it seems to have fixed it. Also try and increase your VDDG voltages if it doesn't.


Thanks for the reply! Unfortunately that BIOS isn't out yet for the X570 Elite board. 

I'm currently running 1050 VDDG IOD & 950 V VDDG CCD, should I try for different values? VSOC is at 1.1063 and VDDP at 0.8589


----------



## Ohim

creet6 said:


> I have x570 pro wifi on F32 with CSM lag , but I just wanted to ask if there is a google drive for all BIOS for x570pro wifi?)


I also had CSM Lag and it all went away when i changed my 1080Ti with a 6800XT ... might be something related to some Nvidia cards.


----------



## Joseph Mills

*SOLUTION AT THE BOTTOM OF THIS POST*

I'm trying to get resizable bar to work on my RTX 3070 FE. I'm running a Ryzen 3800X on a Gigabyte Aorus Elite x570 (F32). Updated the vBios on my RTX 3070, updated to the latest game ready driver 465.89, enabled ReBar and 4G Encoding. Disabled CSM. (Followed all the steps on https://www.gigabyte.com/WebPage/785/NVIDIA_resizable_bar.html) Also made sure that my windows partition was set as GUID (boots when CSM is disabled).

Still showing that Resizable Bar is Disabled in both GPU-Z and in the NVidia Control Panel. Any suggestions? I also tried doing a clean driver install after running DDU in Safe Mode.
(Cross Posted)

The reason why I'm putting this here, is I'm not sure where the point of failure is. I highly suspect NVidia to be at fault, but it also could be my Aorus Motherboard.

*EDIT: Updating to the most recent motherboard bios fixed the issue. Even though the Gigabyte site says that F32 has Resizable Bar, the setting doesn't actually do anything. F33g fixed the issue, and Resizable Bar is now working.*


----------



## Drevi

Joseph Mills said:


> I'm trying to get resizable bar to work on my RTX 3070 FE. I'm running a Ryzen 3800X on a Gigabyte Aorus Elite x570 (F32). Updated the vBios on my RTX 3070, updated to the latest game ready driver 465.89, enabled ReBar and 4G Encoding. Disabled CSM. (Followed all the steps on https://www.gigabyte.com/WebPage/785/NVIDIA_resizable_bar.html) Also made sure that my windows partition was set as GUID (boots when CSM is disabled).
> 
> Still showing that Resizable Bar is Disabled in both GPU-Z and in the NVidia Control Panel. Any suggestions? I also tried doing a clean driver install after running DDU in Safe Mode.
> (Cross Posted)
> 
> The reason why I'm putting this here, is I'm not sure where the point of failure is. I highly suspect NVidia to be at fault, but it also could be my Aorus Motherboard.


I'm on the same boat. Asus 3080 TUF OC, updated vBios, driver, chipset driver. Bios settings on point. ReBar still disabled.
5600X on X570 Elite (F31k). I'm considering updating to the latest Bios, but I've been running 1900fclk error free for months and this thread makes me feel like a unicorn...


----------



## Joseph Mills

Drevi said:


> I'm on the same boat. Asus 3080 TUF OC, updated vBios, driver, chipset driver. Bios settings on point. ReBar still disabled.
> 5600X on X570 Elite (F31k). I'm considering updating to the latest Bios, but I've been running 1900fclk error free for months and this thread makes me feel like a unicorn...


I was just on reddit, and it looks like other Aorus Elite X570 owners are having the same issue. I'm starting to suspect that it's the motherboard.


----------



## Gnerma

I'm on an Aorus Elite X570 v1.0 (F33g) with an MSI 3070 Ventus 3x & resizable bar is working. I took the usual steps, updated VBIOS, installed driver v465.89, turned on 4G Encoding and resizable bar in the motherboard BIOS. Maybe you guys could try the latest beta BIOS?


----------



## Drevi

Gnerma said:


> I'm on an Aorus Elite X570 v1.0 (F33g) with an MSI 3070 Ventus 3x & resizable bar is working. I took the usual steps, updated VBIOS, installed driver v465.89, turned on 4G Encoding and resizable bar in the motherboard BIOS. Maybe you guys could try the latest beta BIOS?
> 
> View attachment 2484542


I can confirm that after updating to F33g ReBar works on my Elite.


----------



## Suedezu

Guys, I have a X570 Aorus Elite motherboard, Ryzen 3900 X, 32 GB DDR4 3200 in Dual Channel, 2 NVME Gen 3 SSDs (one is the boot drive), 1 SATA3 SSD, 2 internal regular HDDs and 2 external USB3 connected HDD drives.

No matter the BIOS version (I'm on F33f now), even with Ultra Fast Boot enabled, my system takes around 1 minute to cold boot. Restart is also slow, taking around 40 seconds.

Any idea why? Is this the normal boot up time for such a powerful CPU coupled with a blazing fast NVME boot drive?

Any tips on how to improve the boot times?

Thanks!


----------



## Hammerkeg

ShropshireJohn said:


> Thanks for the reply! Unfortunately that BIOS isn't out yet for the X570 Elite board.
> 
> I'm currently running 1050 VDDG IOD & 950 V VDDG CCD, should I try for different values? VSOC is at 1.1063 and VDDP at 0.8589


I'd try bumping up VDDG CCD to 1050 as well, and maybe even drop VSOC to 1.1


----------



## BTTB

Suedezu said:


> Guys, I have a X570 Aorus Elite motherboard, Ryzen 3900 X, 32 GB DDR4 3200 in Dual Channel, 2 NVME Gen 3 SSDs (one is the boot drive), 1 SATA3 SSD, 2 internal regular HDDs and 2 external USB3 connected HDD drives.
> 
> No matter the BIOS version (I'm on F33f now), even with Ultra Fast Boot enabled, my system takes around 1 minute to cold boot. Restart is also slow, taking around 40 seconds.
> 
> Any idea why? Is this the normal boot up time for such a powerful CPU coupled with a blazing fast NVME boot drive?
> 
> Any tips on how to improve the boot times?
> 
> Thanks!


I have an Internal PCI RAID Card, this slows the boot time down dramatically, without the PCI RAID Card the boot times are fast with my Gen 4 NVME Drive.

Something amongst all those Harddrives that could be slowing your boot time down, maybe the 2 x External USB Drives and/or the 2 x Internal regular HDDs is my guess?


----------



## Lemo777

Strange issue here. suddenly popped up, not from (new) bios update. I updated to F33h but it didn't change anything.
Aorus Master.

Issue: After i tried to enable resizable bar i am in a bios loop. it opens bios every time. i saw that there are no boot devices at all to choose from. changed other things didn't work. disabling resizable bar - didn't work. i had to do default recommended settings - then it boots. if i change anything (example xmp) i am in the bios loop again. so basically, i can't make any changes without getting into bios loop.

anyone any idea??

Edit: Looks like found it out... has to do something with CMS setting. Had to change to legacy mode.


----------



## Disassociative

Lemo777 said:


> Strange issue here. suddenly popped up, not from (new) bios update. I updated to F33h but it didn't change anything.
> Aorus Master.
> 
> Issue: After i tried to enable resizable bar i am in a bios loop. it opens bios every time. i saw that there are no boot devices at all to choose from. changed other things didn't work. disabling resizable bar - didn't work. i had to do default recommended settings - then it boots. if i change anything (example xmp) i am in the bios loop again. so basically, i can't make any changes without getting into bios loop.
> 
> anyone any idea??
> 
> Edit: Looks like found it out... has to do something with CMS setting. Had to change to legacy mode.


Just make sure BAR is still enabled if you intend to use it, from what I understand CSM has to be disabled to use BAR so it's possible if you turned CSM back on it would have disabled BAR again.


----------



## IlIfadeIlI

Lemo777 said:


> Strange issue here. suddenly popped up, not from (new) bios update. I updated to F33h but it didn't change anything.
> Aorus Master.
> 
> Issue: After i tried to enable resizable bar i am in a bios loop. it opens bios every time. i saw that there are no boot devices at all to choose from. changed other things didn't work. disabling resizable bar - didn't work. i had to do default recommended settings - then it boots. if i change anything (example xmp) i am in the bios loop again. so basically, i can't make any changes without getting into bios loop.
> 
> anyone any idea??
> 
> Edit: Looks like found it out... has to do something with CMS setting. Had to change to legacy mode.


You have an MBR boot partition instead of GPT. Here's how to fix it.









Still using BIOS? It's time to switch to UEFI — here's how on Windows 10


In this guide, we'll show you the steps to use the MBR2GPT tool to convert a drive using MBR to GPT to properly switch from BIOS to UEFI without reinstalling Windows 10 or losing your data.




www.windowscentral.com


----------



## Lemo777

IlIfadeIlI said:


> You have an MBR boot partition instead of GPT. Here's how to fix it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still using BIOS? It's time to switch to UEFI — here's how on Windows 10
> 
> 
> In this guide, we'll show you the steps to use the MBR2GPT tool to convert a drive using MBR to GPT to properly switch from BIOS to UEFI without reinstalling Windows 10 or losing your data.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.windowscentral.com


thanks. Yes, this was it... Resizable Bar changed that. Fixed it with that "trick". Now Resizable bar is also correctly shown in windows with all settings and the 3080 after vbios update


----------



## ghiga_andrei

Did you guys ever experienced coming from Sleep / Hibernate and all the CPU cores stay at 500MHz and everything is very slow ? 
Then I go to Power Options and briefly change power plan to anything else and back to High Performance and everything goes back to normal.
Happens very rarely, only after Sleep / Hibernate.
Very weird issue, do you know anything about this ? Is is something specific to zen 3, maybe latest chipset drivers ?


----------



## SacraficeMyGoat

Are there any current issues with enabling Resizable BAR in the BIOS? Aside from that issue mentioned above (GPT/MBT?)

Considering enabling it, as I just downloaded the latest vBios on my GPU, just need to enable it in the MB BIOS.

I'm currently on F31n though, will I need to update my BIOS to a later version? Any recommendations on the most stable version?


----------



## TaunyTiger

SacraficeMyGoat said:


> Are there any current issues with enabling Resizable BAR in the BIOS? Aside from that issue mentioned above (GPT/MBT?)
> 
> Considering enabling it, as I just downloaded the latest vBios on my GPU, just need to enable it in the MB BIOS.
> 
> I'm currently on F31n though, will I need to update my BIOS to a later version? Any recommendations on the most stable version?


F32 seems to be the oldest bios to activate SAM, (If your F31n beta havent activated SAM already). And also the lastest stable. So i would go for that or the F33 beta.


----------



## nievz

Do you guys see any improvement with your IF clock on F33i or most of you are still stuck at 1900?


----------



## SacraficeMyGoat

Ugh... Just updated to F33i and I've put my settings in twice, and each time (the second I hit save and exit) the BIOS freezes. Anyone have any idea why this is happening and how to fix it?

I've spent the last hour inputting my setting and figured the first time was a fluke, but nope... put all those settings in again just for it to freeze. I didn't even save, just as soon as I click "save and exit setup" it freezes instantly.

Please, help.

Edit: No idea what the hell that was about, no specific setting was triggering it. I just put my settings in a few at a time and saved/reset and I was eventually able to put them all in. IF anyone know's why that happened, i'd love to know.


----------



## Hammerkeg

SacraficeMyGoat said:


> Ugh... Just updated to F33i and I've put my settings in twice, and each time (the second I hit save and exit) the BIOS freezes. Anyone have any idea why this is happening and how to fix it?
> 
> I've spent the last hour inputting my setting and figured the first time was a fluke, but nope... put all those settings in again just for it to freeze. I didn't even save, just as soon as I click "save and exit setup" it freezes instantly.
> 
> Please, help.
> 
> Edit: No idea what the hell that was about, no specific setting was triggering it. I just put my settings in a few at a time and saved/reset and I was eventually able to put them all in. IF anyone know's why that happened, i'd love to know.


This has happened to me when I pressed escape while in a top-level menu. If I save and exit through the option in the menu it's fine.


----------



## MyJules

Hammerkeg said:


> This has happened to me when I pressed escape while in a top-level menu. If I save and exit through the option in the menu it's fine.


good to know... i always save changes to a profile, save and exit.


----------



## Waltc

Lemo777 said:


> thanks. Yes, this was it... Resizable Bar changed that. Fixed it with that "trick". Now Resizable bar is also correctly shown in windows with all settings and the 3080 after vbios update


Interesting link--the guy seems to think that merely changing your Win10 drive to GPT and disabling CSM in the bios (Disabling CSM = UEFI mode) suffices. I would not omit reinstalling Windows10 with CSM disabled from the steps needed (because presumably the person installed Win10 with CSM enabled.)


----------



## PiotrMKG

So what are current PBO/CO „start” settings for 5900X?


----------



## ShropshireJohn

Waltc said:


> Interesting link--the guy seems to think that merely changing your Win10 drive to GPT and disabling CSM in the bios (Disabling CSM = UEFI mode) suffices. I would not omit reinstalling Windows10 with CSM disabled from the steps needed (because presumably the person installed Win10 with CSM enabled.)


I reinstalled Windows 10 the other day on my M.2, I left CSM Enabled in the BIOS, upon updating my 3080 FE with the rebar firmware I disabled CSM in the BIOS and was unable to BOOT with it left like this, so... I did the change to GPT and all is well.

Are you saying I should actually reinstall Windows 10 again with CSM Disabled just to be sure?


----------



## ghiga_andrei

PiotrMKG said:


> So what are current PBO/CO „start” settings for 5900X?


No such thing. Start with -15 all core or something like that and test with CoreCycler. Then each core that fails increase. The tool uses Prime95 to check for rounding errors and sometimes it even generates reboots with WHEA errors. Really good tool.









Releases · sp00n/corecycler


Stability test script for PBO & Curve Optimizer stability testing on AMD Ryzen processors - sp00n/corecycler




github.com


----------



## overpower

Tomorrow i'll be getting a new x570 gigabyte ultra (previous has a short issue at the front panel io and it wouldn't boot). Anyway
Which bios should I use? Currently I have these timingd with c6h mb, and I also tested these with the motherboard in the 2 days I had it with bios F33c and it was stable.
Should I download the f33h?


----------



## des2k...

Does f33i work well with zen2 for memory oc ? Trying to see if it's worth getting rebar to work. F11 is very solid for my 3900x, 1800,1900 IF no problems.


----------



## SacraficeMyGoat

ShropshireJohn said:


> I reinstalled Windows 10 the other day on my M.2, I left CSM Enabled in the BIOS, upon updating my 3080 FE with the rebar firmware I disabled CSM in the BIOS and was unable to BOOT with it left like this, so... I did the change to GPT and all is well.
> 
> Are you saying I should actually reinstall Windows 10 again with CSM Disabled just to be sure?


I initially installed Windows with CSM enabled, albeit on GPT. Updgraded to F33i yesterday and disabled CSM and enabled Resizeable BAR. No issues here either. Didn't have to go through that work around that others are talking about.

Are the issues people are having only when they format their drive with MBR instead of GPT?


----------



## SacraficeMyGoat

Hammerkeg said:


> This has happened to me when I pressed escape while in a top-level menu. If I save and exit through the option in the menu it's fine.


Interesting. I'm sure this was probably the issue, as I almost always press ESC to get out of a tab/menu while in the BIOS. Very strange issue though.. Haven't had it happen before.


----------



## ryouiki

des2k... said:


> Does f33i work well with zen2 for memory oc ? Trying to see if it's worth getting rebar to work. F11 is very solid for my 3900x, 1800,1900 IF no problems.


Both of my 3900X systems are on F33i now: One of them can't boot beyond 1866 IF, but memory is stable @ 3733/1866 GDM on, second system can run 3800/1900 GDM on without issue.

I cannot however seem to be able to run with GDM off any longer with newer BIOS releases. This is probably something related to Termination/CAD BUS, but I honestly don't understand those well enough and don't have hours/days of time to test all the possible variations.


----------



## matthew87

SacraficeMyGoat said:


> Are the issues people are having only when they format their drive with MBR instead of GPT?


Yes. 

As Windows 10 requires the operating system's HDD to be formatted as GPT in order to use UEFI. If you're OS HDD is formatted as MBR it only supports booting in Legacy/BIOS mode and not UEFI.


----------



## PiotrMKG

ghiga_andrei said:


> No such thing. Start with -15 all core or something like that and test with CoreCycler. Then each core that fails increase. The tool uses Prime95 to check for rounding errors and sometimes it even generates reboots with WHEA errors. Really good tool.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Releases · sp00n/corecycler
> 
> 
> Stability test script for PBO & Curve Optimizer stability testing on AMD Ryzen processors - sp00n/corecycler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> github.com


So what is the methodology in here. Increase PBO to say: 230/150/205 and then tune CO? What should I aim for? And just to be clear increase CO from -15 means going towards 0 not -100, yes? For unknown reason to me, some people think that smaller number than -15 is -10.


----------



## ghiga_andrei

PiotrMKG said:


> So what is the methodology in here. Increase PBO to say: 230/150/205 and then tune CO? What should I aim for? And just to be clear increase CO from -15 means going towards 0 not -100, yes? For unknown reason to me, some people think that smaller number than -15 is -10.


Lol, I assumed people who play around with overclock settings in bios know basic math  Of course increase from -15 means towards 0, you are right.

You will hear very different opinions on this, but I leave PBO with Motherboard values. I tried lowering EDC to 160 or 180 (default is 215) but my CPU temperature increased to 95C for no logic reason, other than maybe if you reduce current the MB needs to increase voltage to generate the same power. The Cinebench score was slightly higher than with EDC = 215 but I didn't like the temperature increase.

I also don't put any extra +MHz like +200MHz because for me it generates more instability. You get more benefits from CO than from this +MHz because CO has major benefits for multi-core, while this has none (at least for me). If you go +200MHz you will get a lot lower CO margin.

I also do not disable Global C-States like other guys because the extra benefit in CO margin is reduced by the reduced power budget. My single core score with C-States enabled is 635 R20 and with C-States disabled and same other settings is 620. I have to go CO -15 to get the same score back. And this also means that the CPU is always getting higher voltages and consumes more power even in idle. I do not want this.

My final settings were CMOS defaults + XMP + PBO Advanced with MB limits + per core CO tuned with CoreCycler until no core generated reboots or rounding errors for at least 1h each.
I get -8 on my best core, -12 on a core in CCD2, -25 on some other cores and -30 on 4 cores including my second best which is very weird but I tested it more than 1h and never failed.

The CO actual value range is -30 to +30 so makes no sense to go to -100. Exactly like EDC where you can put 999 but it will still be internally limited to 215 or whatever for your MB.


----------



## qiller

For the moment this is my final setup with my Ryzen 9 5950X, 2x16GB 3200CL14 G.Skill Trident.Z, GB X570 Aorus Xtreme Rev1.0 and F32 bios:

CPU-/Soc-LLC: low
PBO: 120/0/180 TDC/EDC/PPT, Scalar auto
CO: 0 -5 +5 -5 0 -5 0 -5 -15 -5 -15 -15 -15 -15 -15 -15
AutoOC: +0MHz
Idle Current Control: Low Current Idle
CPPC/CPPC prefered/C-States: enabled
RAM-Tuning as shown in attachement

Not on the edge regarding performance but it is completely stable with everything I tested (incl. several CoreCycler SSE/AVX2 Small/Large/Huge-FFT runs).

With F33 I will test 4G-Decoding/ReBAR, but for now PNY didn't release a RTX3090 ReBAR capable VBIOS, so I have to wait.


----------



## F1Aussie

Delete


----------



## EniGma1987

qiller said:


> With F33 I will test 4G-Decoding/ReBAR, but for now PNY didn't release a RTX3090 ReBAR capable VBIOS, so I have to wait.


Yep sadly waiting on the Revel 3090 vbios  Not sure why they have the other cards in the line but no 3090 new bios


----------



## ghiga_andrei

qiller said:


> For the moment this is my final setup with my Ryzen 9 5950X, 2x16GB 3200CL14 G.Skill Trident.Z, GB X570 Aorus Xtreme Rev1.0 and F32 bios:
> 
> CPU-/Soc-LLC: low
> PBO: 120/0/180 TDC/EDC/PPT, Scalar auto
> CO: 0 -5 +5 -5 0 -5 0 -5 -15 -5 -15 -15 -15 -15 -15 -15
> AutoOC: +0MHz
> Idle Current Control: Low Current Idle
> CPPC/CPPC prefered/C-States: enabled
> RAM-Tuning as shown in attachement
> 
> Not on the edge regarding performance but it is completely stable with everything I tested (incl. several CoreCycler SSE/AVX2 Small/Large/Huge-FFT runs).
> 
> With F33 I will test 4G-Decoding/ReBAR, but for now PNY didn't release a RTX3090 ReBAR capable VBIOS, so I have to wait.


Make sure to test also some temperature transient conditions. For some reason my system is most prone to fails when it's cold and warming up. I can leave the system running for hours and be stable but if I put it in hibernate for 20 minutes and wake up run the same tests it is more prone to reboot. 

I guess it's something related to VRM / Chipset / RAM ramping up temperature until stable point, who knows. Just telling you if you have issues in the morning or whenever you power up the pc it's not only you.


----------



## qiller

EniGma1987 said:


> Yep sadly waiting on the Revel 3090 vbios  Not sure why they have the other cards in the line but no 3090 new bios


I have downloaded the RTX3090 Revel VBIOS before they took it down from their website. But VBIOS is not working with "Gaming Uprising" series RTX3090 (didn't know, that there are such big differences between those series?).


ghiga_andrei said:


> Make sure to test also some temperature transient conditions. For some reason my system is most prone to fails when it's cold and warming up. I can leave the system running for hours and be stable but if I put it in hibernate for 20 minutes and wake up run the same tests it is more prone to reboot.
> 
> I guess it's something related to VRM / Chipset / RAM ramping up temperature until stable point, who knows. Just telling you if you have issues in the morning or whenever you power up the pc it's not only you.


Yes, realized that too and my curve is already taking count into that problem. At completely BIOS-defaults, my 5950X is not stable with CoreCycler.

Edit: Just added the removed PNY RTX3090 revel ReBAR VBIOS, but beware, i think there is a reason, why they removed the VBIOS.


----------



## ghiga_andrei

qiller said:


> Yes, realized that too and my curve is already taking count into that problem. At completely BIOS-defaults, my 5950X is not stable with CoreCycler.


May I ask what is the reason for this setting? 

CPU-/Soc-LLC: low
Why not leave it on Auto ?


----------



## qiller

With LLC Auto I had to push core "2" (aka the third core) with higher co-counts. I tested it with +10 and LLC Auto and this was stable in CoreCycler, with +5 and LLC Auto CoreCycler shows error on that core. With +5 and LLC Low CoreCycler is stable again. So I decided for last option. SoC LLC set to Low is only for stability reason to reduce vdroop on soc-voltage.

Edit: I know, not that perfect. Usually I had to complain the cpu to AMD or my reseller, but I had enough annoyance with my graphics-card and overall the X570 Aorus Xtreme, so that I'll leave it running.


----------



## ghiga_andrei

qiller said:


> With LLC Auto I had to push core "2" (aka the third core) with higher co-counts. I tested it with +10 and LLC Auto and this was stable in CoreCycler, with +5 and LLC Auto CoreCycler shows error on that core. With +5 and LLC Low CoreCycler is stable again. So I decided for last option. SoC LLC set to Low is only for stability reason to reduce vdroop on soc-voltage.
> 
> Edit: I know, not that perfect. Usually I had to complain the cpu to AMD or my reseller, but I had enough annoyance with my graphics-card and overall the X570 Aorus Xtreme, so that I'll leave it running.


But I don't understand why Low would be more stable than Normal or High or Turbo. Isn't Low the lowest setting ? This would cause the biggest vdroop, not the lowest. Am I missing something ?


----------



## qiller

No, Auto has the biggest vdroop. Normal and Standard are almost like Auto. Buildzoid tested this with a X570 Aorus Xtreme. As of my information the order is as follows:
Auto~=Normal~=Standard<Low<Medium... Last setting (Extreme?) is negating vdroop and leads to voltage-increase on load, so that is not recommended.


----------



## Streetdragon

qiller said:


> For the moment this is my final setup with my Ryzen 9 5950X, 2x16GB 3200CL14 G.Skill Trident.Z, GB X570 Aorus Xtreme Rev1.0 and F32 bios:
> 
> CPU-/Soc-LLC: low
> PBO: 120/0/180 TDC/EDC/PPT, Scalar auto
> CO: 0 -5 +5 -5 0 -5 0 -5 -15 -5 -15 -15 -15 -15 -15 -15
> AutoOC: +0MHz
> Idle Current Control: Low Current Idle
> CPPC/CPPC prefered/C-States: enabled
> RAM-Tuning as shown in attachement
> 
> Not on the edge regarding performance but it is completely stable with everything I tested (incl. several CoreCycler SSE/AVX2 Small/Large/Huge-FFT runs).
> 
> With F33 I will test 4G-Decoding/ReBAR, but for now PNY didn't release a RTX3090 ReBAR capable VBIOS, so I have to wait.


do you get any performanceboosts with the PBO 0 trick in combination with CO? And you use PBO without a Mhz+ offset?


----------



## qiller

CPU is not stable @defaults, so why I should increase the maximum boost furthermore? And for EDC=0 I don't know if this is a "trick", cause I have used this with my Ryzen 3950X already and it just means "Use cpu default value for EDC limit regarding its TDP class".


----------



## overpower

Tomorrow i'll be getting a new x570 gigabyte ultra (previous has a short issue at the front panel io header and it wouldn't boot). Anyway
Which bios should I use? Currently I have these timingd with c6h mb, and I also tested these with the motherboard in the 2 days I had it with bios F33c and it was stable.
Should I download the f33h?


----------



## KW0225

Anyone have issues enabling resizable BAR on the X570 Master? Just updated my 3070FE to the new VBIOS and hopped into the MB BIOS to change the setting, immediately upon restart it fails to boot and throws me back into the BIOS. Everything was sluggish and none of my drives were listed in the boot menu. Had to flash the CMOS to get back into Windows.

Running F33i right now, but I had the same problem on F30k.


----------



## qiller

Hell, you guys should read first, what has to be done to activate ReBAR properly. @KW0225 Just go back one page and read, this question was anwered already. Hint: Activating ReBAR needs CSM mode disabled too. So the bios is switching to UEFI-Boot mode and if your operating system is not properly installed in UEFI mode, your system just can't boot cause of missing uefi partition and gpt partition table.

And thank you, that you agree, that in uefi-boot-mode/csm disabled the navigation in Gigabyte's UEFIs are sluggish and laggy.
@stasio When the hell is GIGABYTE FIXING THESE SLUGGISH UEFI NAVIGATION WITH MODERN NVIDIA GRAPHIC-CARDS WITH CSM DISABLED???!!123

Edit:
CSM=enabled -> UEFI resolution is 1920x1080 -> all fine
CSM=disabled -> UEFI resolution is 1920x1200 -> sluggish
Why on earth the resolution is change to 1920x1200 with CSM disabled? That is completely stupid.


----------



## KW0225

qiller said:


> Hell, you guys should read first, what has to be done to activate ReBAR properly. @KW0225 Just go back one page and read, this question was anwered already. Hint: Activating ReBAR needs CSM mode disabled too. So the bios is switching to UEFI-Boot mode and if your operating system is not properly installed in UEFI mode, your system just can't boot cause of missing uefi partition and gpt partition table.
> 
> And thank you, that you agree, that in uefi-boot-mode/csm disabled the navigation in Gigabyte's UEFIs are sluggish and laggy.
> @stasio When the hell is GIGABYTE FIXING THESE SLUGGISH UEFI NAVIGATION WITH MODERN NVIDIA GRAPHIC-CARDS WITH CSM DISABLED???!!123


Lol, sorry about that. Scanned through and missed it, I actually just figured this out by testing disabling CSM on its own. Going to convert my boot drive to GPT and try again.

Success! Resizable BAR now working, gained like 10 FPS in Forza Horizon 4. Nice.


----------



## PiotrMKG

ghiga_andrei said:


> Lol, I assumed people who play around with overclock settings in bios know basic math  Of course increase from -15 means towards 0, you are right.
> 
> You will hear very different opinions on this, but I leave PBO with Motherboard values. I tried lowering EDC to 160 or 180 (default is 215) but my CPU temperature increased to 95C for no logic reason, other than maybe if you reduce current the MB needs to increase voltage to generate the same power. The Cinebench score was slightly higher than with EDC = 215 but I didn't like the temperature increase.
> 
> I also don't put any extra +MHz like +200MHz because for me it generates more instability. You get more benefits from CO than from this +MHz because CO has major benefits for multi-core, while this has none (at least for me). If you go +200MHz you will get a lot lower CO margin.
> 
> I also do not disable Global C-States like other guys because the extra benefit in CO margin is reduced by the reduced power budget. My single core score with C-States enabled is 635 R20 and with C-States disabled and same other settings is 620. I have to go CO -15 to get the same score back. And this also means that the CPU is always getting higher voltages and consumes more power even in idle. I do not want this.
> 
> My final settings were CMOS defaults + XMP + PBO Advanced with MB limits + per core CO tuned with CoreCycler until no core generated reboots or rounding errors for at least 1h each.
> I get -8 on my best core, -12 on a core in CCD2, -25 on some other cores and -30 on 4 cores including my second best which is very weird but I tested it more than 1h and never failed.
> 
> The CO actual value range is -30 to +30 so makes no sense to go to -100. Exactly like EDC where you can put 999 but it will still be internally limited to 215 or whatever for your MB.


Ok, I found settings that throw no errors at default Core Cycler settings in 10 iterations. Should I move to avx2 straight away or avx and then to avx2. Should I increase time each core is tested? Default is 360sec. What size still huge? I did see some AMD 5000 series recommended settings?


----------



## ghiga_andrei

PiotrMKG said:


> Ok, I found settings that throw no errors at default Core Cycler settings in 10 iterations. Should I move to avx2 straight away or avx and then to avx2. Should I increase time each core is tested? Default is 360sec. What size still huge? I did see some AMD 5000 series recommended settings?


I don't know, there is no recommended way. The longer you test, the bigger the confidence. 

In the end, when you think all is stable I would still add a +1 or +2 on the final curve just to add another safety margin there.


----------



## qiller

PiotrMKG said:


> Ok, I found settings that throw no errors at default Core Cycler settings in 10 iterations. Should I move to avx2 straight away or avx and then to avx2. Should I increase time each core is tested? Default is 360sec. What size still huge? I did see some AMD 5000 series recommended settings?


Cool down your cpu as much as possible to get maximum boost.


----------



## PiotrMKG

Should I test with axv/avx2 if yes at what settings and for how long (each core)?

CoreCycler with SSE Huge 6min/core gets my CPU to 60*C


----------



## qiller

Test with SSE, Huge FFT, 30min each core, 2 Iterations at first. When you finished your curve, test again with avx2, but I doubt that avx will show any errors, if sse is stable. Reason: SSE leads to higher boosts.


----------



## Hammerkeg

Is there any reason my VSOC would be sitting at 1.0750 instead of the 1.1 that I set it to?


----------



## ghiga_andrei

Hammerkeg said:


> Is there any reason my VSOC would be sitting at 1.0750 instead of the 1.1 that I set it to?


Vdroop, it's normal:








What is VDroop?


I've heard people mention it, but I have no idea what it is




www.overclock.net




.


----------



## PiotrMKG

qiller said:


> Test with SSE, Huge FFT, 30min each core, 2 Iterations at first. When you finished your curve, test again with avx2, but I doubt that avx will show any errors, if sse is stable. Reason: SSE leads to higher boosts.


It would take 4 days of running CoreCycler to find correct CO value for every core in 5900X at this parameters. For those who are starting this process maybe they should start with smaller FFTs and shorter time to get rough idea what numbers work for them and then move to bigger FFTs?


----------



## ghiga_andrei

PiotrMKG said:


> It would take 4 days of running CoreCycler to find correct CO value for every core in 5900X at this parameters. For those who are starting this process maybe they should start with smaller FFTs and shorter time to get rough idea what numbers work for them and then move to bigger FFTs?


I only use SSE and Huge FFT for the particular problems that the CO introduce.

You don't have to test this like it's a manual all-core overclock. The problems will manifest only at high boost conditions, which AVX will not produce, only SSE. The same goes for FFT size, small size will not test what is needed here because it's a power virus and the clocks will be reduced. Only huge FFT allows high boosts and also stresses the RAM controller enough.

Just my take on all this.


----------



## PiotrMKG

ghiga_andrei said:


> I only use SSE and Huge FFT for the particular problems that the CO introduce.
> 
> You don't have to test this like it's a manual all-core overclock. The problems will manifest only at high boost conditions, which AVX will not produce, only SSE. The same goes for FFT size, small size will not test what is needed here because it's a power virus and the clocks will be reduced. Only huge FFT allows high boosts and also stresses the RAM controller enough.
> 
> Just my take on all this.


Yesterday I had strange issue, on core 11 I set -10, and was testing (huge, 6min per core, 10 iterations) 5 iterations in a row didn’t fail and than 4 times in a row fail, and last time pass, what should I do? I reduced this core to -8.


----------



## ryouiki

Hammerkeg said:


> Is there any reason my VSOC would be sitting at 1.0750 instead of the 1.1 that I set it to?


At least on both my x570 Master, SOC Voltage as measured by SVI2 TFN sensor (supposedly more accurate) is always roughly 18mv below what VSOC is set to in the BIOS, and can drop another 6mv under load unless SOC LLC is set to High.


----------



## PiotrMKG

ryouiki said:


> At least on both my x570 Master, SOC Voltage as measured by SVI2 TFN sensor (supposedly more accurate) is always roughly 18mv below what VSOC is set to in the BIOS, and can drop another 6mv under load unless SOC LLC is set to High.


Buildzoid made some videos about LLC


----------



## ghiga_andrei

PiotrMKG said:


> Yesterday I had strange issue, on core 11 I set -10, and was testing (huge, 6min per core, 10 iterations) 5 iterations in a row didn’t fail and than 4 times in a row fail, and last time pass, what should I do? I reduced this core to -8.


Nothing more you can do, reduce CO and test again. I also have days when it fails and days when it does not with the same CO settings. I suspect temperature variations that lead to variations in max boost or even Windows background behavior where maybe sometimes it runs something in the background which limits boost and sometimes it does not. Who knows.

What's important is that if it fails at least once, it's not stable. See if you get any fails with -8.


----------



## sviru007

Can anyone confirm that (dual gpu) rtx 3060 + rtx3070 will work on X570 AORUS ELITE on PCIE 4gen mode? x16 and x4? 5900x thanks.

One more super important - will 3 slot card fit aorus elite on bottom slot??? Usb headers etc cables are on the way.


----------



## PiotrMKG

ghiga_andrei said:


> Nothing more you can do, reduce CO and test again. I also have days when it fails and days when it does not with the same CO settings. I suspect temperature variations that lead to variations in max boost or even Windows background behavior where maybe sometimes it runs something in the background which limits boost and sometimes it does not. Who knows.
> 
> What's important is that if it fails at least once, it's not stable. See if you get any fails with -8.


Will I have to find new CO settings after each BIOS update?


----------



## ghiga_andrei

PiotrMKG said:


> Will I have to find new CO settings after each BIOS update?


I've noticed no differences between bioses from mid february onwards related to co behavior.


----------



## Disassociative

qiller said:


> Hell, you guys should read first, what has to be done to activate ReBAR properly. @KW0225 Just go back one page and read, this question was anwered already. Hint: Activating ReBAR needs CSM mode disabled too. So the bios is switching to UEFI-Boot mode and if your operating system is not properly installed in UEFI mode, your system just can't boot cause of missing uefi partition and gpt partition table.
> 
> And thank you, that you agree, that in uefi-boot-mode/csm disabled the navigation in Gigabyte's UEFIs are sluggish and laggy.
> @stasio When the hell is GIGABYTE FIXING THESE SLUGGISH UEFI NAVIGATION WITH MODERN NVIDIA GRAPHIC-CARDS WITH CSM DISABLED???!!123
> 
> Edit:
> CSM=enabled -> UEFI resolution is 1920x1080 -> all fine
> CSM=disabled -> UEFI resolution is 1920x1200 -> sluggish
> Why on earth the resolution is change to 1920x1200 with CSM disabled? That is completely stupid.


At this rate never it’s been like this since launch lol


----------



## Nicked_Wicked

Do you guys have tips for reaching 4000Mhz on B-die? I have this weird issue where the tiniest step down to 3933MhZ works fine with just about any voltage or timings but 4000Mhz and up straight up refuses to boot no matter how much voltage I feed it.

My board is a rev 1.0 and I think it is the limiting factor here.


----------



## HyperC

So I spent a solid 120 on usb cards pretty much gave up with all the bios issues working great now, As for the CO I have had many different settings per bios maybe depends if you have tried them all? Seems to be a lotto with AMD matter of fact the last 2 before f33i for the master my 8 core was like -12 normally -30


----------



## lum-x

Wonder what gigabyte will improve and what new stuff they will bring. Hopefully new bios features e.g. asus dynamic OC, will be available also for us older users.








Gigabyte X570S Motherboards Spotted, Presumably Made For AMD Ryzen Zen 3+ Refresh 'Warhol' CPUs


Gigabyte's X570S motherboards have been listed at EEC which is presumed to feature support for AMD Ryzen Warhol Zen 3+ Desktop Refresh CPUs.




wccftech.com


----------



## LionAlonso

lum-x said:


> Wonder what gigabyte will improve and what new stuff they will bring. Hopefully new bios features e.g. asus dynamic OC, will be available also for us older users.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gigabyte X570S Motherboards Spotted, Presumably Made For AMD Ryzen Zen 3+ Refresh 'Warhol' CPUs
> 
> 
> Gigabyte's X570S motherboards have been listed at EEC which is presumed to feature support for AMD Ryzen Warhol Zen 3+ Desktop Refresh CPUs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wccftech.com


That requires hardware change if im right.


----------



## OldBones

I've been posting for months now they should have released a whole new chipset/board for Zen 3. Guess someone at GB HQ finally figured out they'd bitten off more than they could handle trying to make new tech Zen 3 work flawlessly on an old tech Zen 2 X570 board. Of course, the way the supply chain has bogged down due to Covid it'll be many months before we ever see it on store shelves. Lucky us.


----------



## EniGma1987

Im just hoping with new boards designed for the new CPUs it means far less buggy bios when used with them. This Zen 3 on X570 has been the most buggy bios over such a long period that I have ever seen


----------



## ryouiki

EniGma1987 said:


> Im just hoping with new boards designed for the new CPUs it means far less buggy bios when used with them. This Zen 3 on X570 has been the most buggy bios over such a long period that I have ever seen


I wouldn't count on it, the understanding is the vast majority of changes happens in AGESA blob that AMD provides, and while AMD makes decent hardware, their software has been of poor quality for decades, including what they acquired from ATI acquisition.


----------



## Waltc

EniGma1987 said:


> Im just hoping with new boards designed for the new CPUs it means far less buggy bios when used with them. This Zen 3 on X570 has been the most buggy bios over such a long period that I have ever seen


 Zen 3 CPUs first shipped to users on ~November 5, 2020. A mere five months ago, give or take. Zen2 had a teething period of 8-9 months, if you were one of those on the bleeding edge, who bought on 7/7/19, like I did. Bleeding edge sometimes is not the most comfortable place to be, and anyone who buys a new-architecture CPU when it first ships is going to experience it. The good news is that in a couple of months your Zen3 problems will be behind you. I have no idea where the notion comes from that new-architecture CPUs are supposed to ship perfectly mature on day 1--it's never happened yet--and it includes Intel CPUs as much as anyone else. If Zen3 was only a beefed-up Zen2 then the bioses would already be mature--but Zen 3 is as different from Zen2 as Zen 2 was from Zen1. And as Intel has been shipping the same basic architecture over and over again for several years, people buying Intel's left-overs on sale today can avoid a lengthy teething period, no doubt. But just wait until Intel finally does ship its own brand-new architectures...a' teething we will go with Intel... 

I know it's frustrating--but that's just bleeding edge. I put off buying Zen 3 until the fall this year just because I wanted to skip the teething process. But the good news for you guys with Zen 3 is that in a couple of months the bioses the various motherboard makers ship will be maturing very nicely and most, if not all of your problems will move to the past.


----------



## Waltc

ryouiki said:


> I wouldn't count on it, the understanding is the vast majority of changes happens in AGESA blob that AMD provides, and while AMD makes decent hardware, their software has been of poor quality for decades, including what they acquired from ATI acquisition.


My AMD software has been great... That's not my "understanding" at all...


----------



## Dan Hot

Found a bug in all F33x bios!
If u set Resizbar on AUTO and dont have a GPU that work with it (in my case 2080) u get WHEA Error, most times at the start from PC or reboot.


----------



## Jason_Cruze

One quick question, based on the rumors of the upcoming x570s mobos for the alleged zen3+ refresh Warhol CPU lineup. Will it be on AM4 or AM5 platform.

I suspect that it will be the last of the AM4 lineup before they switch to AM5.


----------



## lum-x

Jason_Cruze said:


> One quick question, based on the rumors of the upcoming x570s mobos for the alleged zen3+ refresh Warhol CPU lineup. Will it be on AM4 or AM5 platform.
> 
> I suspect that it will be the last of the AM4 lineup before they switch to AM5.


It looks like a revision. Some roumors are that X570s will have some I/O improvements, will be build in 12nm proces instead of current 14nm reducing the power draw to 9w only, probably fixes and improvements that are fixed with bios and drivers. 

Also since AMD wanted to release at first x590 (why it was cancled i don't know but lets assume power consumption) chipset maybe x570s is that one with smaller node and efficiency fixes.

Lets wait a bit more bot AM4 looks still promissing.


----------



## St0RM53

Will AMD/GB finally a release a f***** stable bios with expected performance and 0 bugs!>??


----------



## akaterga

Hi all. Need some help with x570 aorus master rev1.0. Updated bios from f5 to f33i - after restart pc boot to aorus logo and under it "prepare automatic repair", then pc reboot and repeats agan. Tried f32 - nothing change. CPU ryzen 3600, ram crucial ballistix aes 3200. On second bios (f5) work well.


----------



## ryouiki

akaterga said:


> Hi all. Need some help with x570 aorus master rev1.0. Updated bios from f5 to f33i - after restart pc boot to aorus logo and under it "prepare automatic repair", then pc reboot and repeats agan. Tried f32 - nothing change. CPU ryzen 3600, ram crucial ballistix aes 3200. On second bios (f5) work well.


Its hard to say for sure but this generally indicates some issue with boot drive...have you compared the two BIOS versions regarding how CSM is set? It seems like I recall at some point that option was changed from default of Enabled to Disabled.

I assume you are not using AMD-RAID...


----------



## __adrian

updated to bios F33i with no issues. when it was done, system rebooted and came back up just fine.
however, after rebooting again, it doesn't get past the post splash page. postcode readout is stuck on "64" which is one of the "CPU DXE initialization is started" codes.

booting to old bios (F30) works fine.

anyone else have this issue? best way to resolve it?

also some noob questions - never had a dual bios board before. if I need to revert, how do I reflash the main bios (since I can't post with it)?


----------



## ryouiki

__adrian said:


> updated to bios F33i with no issues. when it was done, system rebooted and came back up just fine.
> however, after rebooting again, it doesn't get past the post splash page. postcode readout is stuck on "64" which is one of the "CPU DXE initialization is started" codes.
> 
> booting to old bios (F30) works fine.
> 
> anyone else have this issue? best way to resolve it?
> 
> also some noob questions - never had a dual bios board before. if I need to revert, how do I reflash the main bios (since I can't post with it)?


Which board is this?

Shouldn't have to reflash… just use CMOS reset on rear I/O panel (or I think it is located in lower right corner for boards without this button)... if it is not a board with BIOS selector (Master) then getting it to pick the BIOS chip you want however is sometimes fussy.

Did you happen to change Re-sizeable BAR on F33i? I ran into a similar issue where if I set ReBAR to Auto but then set CSM to enable, it could cause the board to lock up next boot and required CMOS reset.

Worst case you can Q-Flash+ the board from a USB stick.


----------



## __adrian

sorry, x570 aorus master.

Completely stock bios settings, and I did not change any settings after flashing. because of that, I honestly didn't even think to try resetting cmos. would there be any point to it?



> Worst case you can Q-Flash+ the board from a USB stick.


So I figured I could do this - use the switches to select the master (bad) bios, then qflash. But since the backup has a known good bios, I was hoping there was a way to restore the master from that.

And even more importantly, was hoping to hear whether anyone else had had issues with F33i. New system and I'd like to start with the latest agesa.


----------



## ryouiki

__adrian said:


> sorry, x570 aorus master.
> 
> Completely stock bios settings, and I did not change any settings after flashing. because of that, I honestly didn't even think to try resetting cmos. would there be any point to it?
> 
> So I figured I could do this - use the switches to select the master (bad) bios, then qflash. But since the backup has a known good bios, I was hoping there was a way to restore the master from that.
> 
> And even more importantly, was hoping to hear whether anyone else had had issues with F33i. New system and I'd like to start with the latest agesa.


Can't hurt to try CMOS reset... it would be much faster then trying to reflash... and since this is Master the button is right there.

You can boot to 2nd BIOS chip and use in BIOS Q-Flash to extract the installed BIOS, but if Main BIOS refuses to boot then you will still have to use Q-Flash+.


----------



## Medizinmann

akaterga said:


> Hi all. Need some help with x570 aorus master rev1.0. Updated bios from f5 to f33i - after restart pc boot to aorus logo and under it "prepare automatic repair", then pc reboot and repeats agan. Tried f32 - nothing change. CPU ryzen 3600, ram crucial ballistix aes 3200. On second bios (f5) work well.


This could be a problem with your boot drive...but...

When this happens with my setup - it is/was usually a sign for an unstable memory config.

I would first look into your memory config

…and second in your CPU setting…

Assuming you use Auto in every regard – there might be a problem with the XMP-Profile of you RAM

Best regards,
Medizinmann


----------



## __adrian

> You can boot to 2nd BIOS chip and use in BIOS Q-Flash to extract the installed BIOS, but if Main BIOS refuses to boot then you will still have to use Q-Flash+.


ah - got it.

going to try clearing cmos and reflashing today, then will try F32 (the next-older bios) if I can't get F33i working. : (

Thanks!


----------



## Beerboat

Hi everyone, 5800x and X570 Ultra rev 1.0 user, coming from a very stable 3600x build. Recently updated from F31L to F33H after figuring out that the slowdowns (wich would force me to reboot) and hickups were coming from having NZXT CAM open. Now my system has been runing for about a week, working all day and playing some games, without any slowdowns/reboots. I own a 3080, turned on RESIZEBAR and felt that it helped a bit with games. I would like to try out PBO2, but I am somewhat of a noob in medling with the BIOS (I have XMP turned on and RESIZEBAr but that's about it)...I love reading all of your comments about testing and experimenting but I am afraid of playing aroud with the PBO2/overclock settings....What would be the bare mininum/basic for PBO2? Just turn it on on AUTO and leave it at that? I'd be fine not messing around with any core curves and what not...Thanks for the help!!


----------



## ghiga_andrei

Beerboat said:


> Hi everyone, 5800x and X570 Ultra rev 1.0 user, coming from a very stable 3600x build. Recently updated from F31L to F33H after figuring out that the slowdowns (wich would force me to reboot) and hickups were coming from having NZXT CAM open. Now my system has been runing for about a week, working all day and playing some games, without any slowdowns/reboots. I own a 3080, turned on RESIZEBAR and felt that it helped a bit with games. I would like to try out PBO2, but I am somewhat of a noob in medling with the BIOS (I have XMP turned on and RESIZEBAr but that's about it)...I love reading all of your comments about testing and experimenting but I am afraid of playing aroud with the PBO2/overclock settings....What would be the bare mininum/basic for PBO2? Just turn it on on AUTO and leave it at that? I'd be fine not messing around with any core curves and what not...Thanks for the help!!


Turn it on by setting it to Enabled / Advanced and setting limits to Motherboard.


----------



## Beerboat

ghiga_andrei said:


> Turn it on by setting it to Enabled / Advanced and setting limits to Motherboard.


What would this limit be? Excuse my ignorance!


----------



## ghiga_andrei

Beerboat said:


> What would this limit be? Excuse my ignorance!


Motherboard limit is a keyword in the Bios, just press enter and select it from the list. You don't need to input the values manually.


----------



## akaterga

Medizinmann said:


> This could be a problem with your boot drive...but...
> 
> When this happens with my setup - it is/was usually a sign for an unstable memory config.
> 
> I would first look into your memory config
> 
> …and second in your CPU setting…
> 
> Assuming you use Auto in every regard – there might be a problem with the XMP-Profile of you RAM
> 
> Best regards,
> Medizinmann


I cant boot in windows with stock settings, tried usb flash drive with windows installer - same problem, aorus logo and reboot.


----------



## ryouiki

akaterga said:


> I cant boot in windows with stock settings, tried usb flash drive with windows installer - same problem, aorus logo and reboot.


Did you check your CSM setting? Almost sounds to me like Windows was installed as MBR instead of GPT


----------



## aveamurechi

If the X570s are real and on AM4 I will be triple screwed by Gigabyte/AMD. I bought the X570 master spring 2020 thinking (actually knowing) that it is the most advanced AM4 platform that will exist and thinking I will use it for 5-7 years with a 3950. Then the rev 1.2 came out. I just bought a rev 1.2 some days ago (working great - no problems). And now I hear through the grapevine there’s a new procesor family and chipset comming out for AM4 with new boards and all.
I realize it’s pretty much myOCD to have the most advanced AM4 setup and then call it quits and keep it for years, but I am paying for it dearly. The 5950 I wanted to get is indefinitely on hold until this plays out...


----------



## MrBeer

The new boards with the s is for silent they took the chipset fan off the chipset.


----------



## akaterga

ryouiki said:


> Did you check your CSM setting? Almost sounds to me like Windows was installed as MBR instead of GPT


Yeah i instaled it with csm enable, with media creation tool. Just tried install new windows created with rufus. On f32 bios as alwayse cant boot with usb drive (csm and secure boot disabled). On f5 with csm and secure boot disable i can log into instal menu. I'll try reinstall windows as gpt on f5 and after that update bios, maybe this helps.


----------



## Medizinmann

akaterga said:


> I cant boot in windows with stock settings, tried usb flash drive with windows installer - same problem, aorus logo and reboot.


As I said - for me this is a problem with Memory OC/XMP....

Did you try without XMP?

Next step would be using DRAM Calc an Thyphoon burner so set up Memory OC without XMP...

Best regards,
Medizinmann


----------



## akaterga

Medizinmann said:


> As I said - for me this is a problem with Memory OC/XMP....
> 
> Did you try without XMP?
> 
> Next step would be using DRAM Calc an Thyphoon burner so set up Memory OC without XMP...
> 
> Best regards,
> Medizinmann


No OC or xmp, all settings in stock.


----------



## panni

@ManniX-ITA
I've finally gotten the Crosshair VIII Dark Hero for a somewhat decent price and made the jump. Quite impressive board coming from the AORUS Pro.

With the latest stable BIOS (1.2.0.1 A) I have yet to see any USB issues resurface, stuttering is gone. Now that might be due to the AGESA update, or the different board, or both, I'm not sure.

What I can say is, that I hit the same wall at 3800/1900 as I did with the Gigabyte board, although I can actually boot 3800/1900 now, albeit with some WHEA's.

Note the effective usage of the vertical GPU mount  (don't hate me for the Noctua brown, the PC is hidden away under a desk with RGB off):









Edit: The BIOS is extremely mature compared to the AORUS one.


----------



## Ohim

aveamurechi said:


> If the X570s are real and on AM4 I will be triple screwed by Gigabyte/AMD. I bought the X570 master spring 2020 thinking (actually knowing) that it is the most advanced AM4 platform that will exist and thinking I will use it for 5-7 years with a 3950. Then the rev 1.2 came out. I just bought a rev 1.2 some days ago (working great - no problems). And now I hear through the grapevine there’s a new procesor family and chipset comming out for AM4 with new boards and all.
> I realize it’s pretty much myOCD to have the most advanced AM4 setup and then call it quits and keep it for years, but I am paying for it dearly. The 5950 I wanted to get is indefinitely on hold until this plays out...


You clearly have a problem with OCD and you will never be happy with what you have. 
The screwing is only in your head. 

I got my X570 Elite in 2019 with the 3700X ... been using it without issues ever since. 
My only issue that i had with the board turned out to be an Nvidia related one and not the MB itself. The BIOS was laggy with CSM OFF ...when i replaced the 1080Ti with a 6800XT the BIOS lag went away.

As for future CPUs .. well .. if there will be a Zen3 refresh then i'll probably get it and sell the 5800X but so far i have no issues with not having the latest and greatest.


----------



## ManyThreads

Anyone else find Gigabyte support to be comically bad? I asked them the same question that I asked you guys about the BIOS (already answered here - thanks!) but they literally did not even read my question, and then it took them two weeks to reply:

*My Question:*
Hello,
I noticed the March, 2021 BIOS release was removed from the rev1.1/1.2 Aorus X570 Master Motherboard support section. I am running BIOS F33c released Feb 17, 2021 and went to go update to the March release, however I see not only has the March release been removed, but also the F33c version released in February that I am currently running. The latest BIOS now seems to be F32 released way back in January. I am just wondering where the February and March BIOS updates went? Were there issues with them that caused their removal or is there a new BIOS update coming shortly that includes all cumulative upgrades? Thank you for your time!

*The Reply (Two Weeks Later):*
Dear customer,

Latest bios F33i posted on website. Please run system with latest bios F33g with a fresh clean install Windows 10 OS and load all drivers belong to MB , system should runs fine.

X570 AORUS MASTER (rev. 1.0) Support | Motherboard - GIGABYTE U.S.A.

Best regards,

GIGABYTE technical support team.

-------------------------------------------------------------------

They did not answer a single part of my question, linked me to the BIOS page for the wrong version of my motherboard, told me to install a BIOS that doesn't appear on their support page anywhere (F33g), and told me to do a fresh install of W10. They also somehow interpreted that as if I was having problems getting the system to run. W.T.F???

This is my first Gigabyte board (always used Asus in the past) - is this what I can expect from them? God help me if I have a real problem or need an RMA.


----------



## GoforceReloaded

F33H bios still not working with a card installed in PCIE SLOT like Sound Blaster AE5 / AE7 / AE9 etc... with the X570 Aorus Xtreme.

Error code 96.

Same error with all F33X bios.

Without a card installed in the PCIE SLOT, pc boot just fine.


----------



## ryouiki

ManyThreads said:


> They did not answer a single part of my question, linked me to the BIOS page for the wrong version of my motherboard, told me to install a BIOS that doesn't appear on their support page anywhere (F33g), and told me to do a fresh install of W10. They also somehow interpreted that as if I was having problems getting the system to run. W.T.F???
> 
> This is my first Gigabyte board (always used Asus in the past) - is this what I can expect from them? God help me if I have a real problem or need an RMA.


Seems pretty standard / canned response you would expect from technical support nowadays. You will see this with most "big" vendors... almost always better off going to technical forum like here.


----------



## betam4x

GoforceReloaded said:


> F33H bios still not working with a card installed in PCIE SLOT like Sound Blaster AE5 / AE7 / AE9 etc... with the X570 Aorus Xtreme.
> 
> Error code 96.
> 
> Same error with all F33X bios.
> 
> Without a card installed in the PCIE SLOT, pc boot just fine.


Which board? I have the AE-5 installed and it works fine.


----------



## GoforceReloaded

betam4x said:


> Which board? I have the AE-5 installed and it works fine.


I tested with AE7 and AE9, with X570 Aorus xtreme and Aorus Master, same problem and i'm not alone.

AE9 on X570 Xtreme and AE7 on X570 Master.

With all the F33X bios, error code 96 when the card is installed.

F32 is running fine but with the bug of USB.

Aorus x570 Master F33a BIOS Code 96 | GIGABYTE USA Forum (this guy has the same problem)


----------



## Alex0401

aveamurechi said:


> If the X570s are real and on AM4 I will be triple screwed by Gigabyte/AMD. I bought the X570 master spring 2020 thinking (actually knowing) that it is the most advanced AM4 platform that will exist and thinking I will use it for 5-7 years with a 3950. Then the rev 1.2 came out. I just bought a rev 1.2 some days ago (working great - no problems). And now I hear through the grapevine there’s a new procesor family and chipset comming out for AM4 with new boards and all.
> I realize it’s pretty much myOCD to have the most advanced AM4 setup and then call it quits and keep it for years, but I am paying for it dearly. The 5950 I wanted to get is indefinitely on hold until this plays out...


no one is to blame if you buy the same motherboard with every revision. You must stop chasing empty imaginations. I bought the X570 Aurus Master Rev 1.0 and the R7 3700X processor and still use it without any problems. Yes, there were problems at the beginning because of the BIOS version, but after the BIOS update everything works fine. And in the next year or two I will not update my computer. When the AM5 socket comes out, then I'll update it. All the numbers of the reviewers on YouTube are for sick people who chase these numbers like rams. These figures are so that a person can focus on the overall performance of certain parts of the computer, and not in order to buy new processors or motherboards with each revision.


----------



## Tomdarkness

If anyone is having problems applying XMP profiles with 2 sticks of RAM try using the A2/B2 slots rather than the A1/B1 slots. Someone mentioned that the X2 slots were somehow preferred which sounded odd to me. However, I couldn't apply the XMP profile with my 2 sticks of RAM in the A1/B1 slots, wouldn't even POST. However, it worked straight away after swapping them to the A2/B2 slots.


----------



## OldBones

Tomdarkness said:


> If anyone is having problems applying XMP profiles with 2 sticks of RAM try using the A2/B2 slots rather than the A1/B1 slots. Someone mentioned that the X2 slots were somehow preferred which sounded odd to me. However, I couldn't apply the XMP profile with my 2 sticks of RAM in the A1/B1 slots, wouldn't even POST. However, it worked straight away after swapping them to the A2/B2 slots.


Well, if I recall correctly, running 2 sticks of RAM in the A2/B2 slots is exactly what it tells users to do in the Aorus X570 board's user guide...........


----------



## ghiga_andrei

OldBones said:


> Well, if I recall correctly, running 2 sticks of RAM in the A2/B2 slots is exactly what it tells users to do in the Aorus X570 board's user guide...........


Should be even marked on the PCB: First


----------



## Tomdarkness

OldBones said:


> Well, if I recall correctly, running 2 sticks of RAM in the A2/B2 slots is exactly what it tells users to do in the Aorus X570 board's user guide...........


Wait, people actually read the manual? 😂

Guess I should have probably checked, just logic would imply you'd fill the 1 slots before the 2 slots ha.


----------



## ghiga_andrei

Tomdarkness said:


> Wait, people actually read the manual? 😂
> 
> Guess I should have probably checked, just logic would imply you'd fill the 1 slots before the 2 slots ha.


No need to read the manual, like I said, it's there staring you in the face:


----------



## Waltc

OldBones said:


> Well, if I recall correctly, running 2 sticks of RAM in the A2/B2 slots is exactly what it tells users to do in the Aorus X570 board's user guide...........


It's amazing how people don't reference their motherboard manuals. Not surprising to see people who don't do that having a hard time. Yep, the x570 Aorus Master's manual says A2/B2, as well.


----------



## Waltc

ryouiki said:


> Seems pretty standard / canned response you would expect from technical support nowadays. You will see this with most "big" vendors... almost always better off going to technical forum like here.


Absolutely...but the gold standard is when you get to the point that you can troubleshoot your problems yourself without resorting to tech support. That will come with time and experience. Everyone learns the same way--hands on, trial and error, etc. That experience begins with _thorough use of your motherboard manuals_, imo. But for those rare problems that you can't solve, tech forums can sometimes provide a timely answer. Even then, however, you have to know enough to be able to separate the wheat from the chaff...


----------



## Waltc

GoforceReloaded said:


> I tested with AE7 and AE9, with X570 Aorus xtreme and Aorus Master, same problem and i'm not alone.
> 
> AE9 on X570 Xtreme and AE7 on X570 Master.
> 
> With all the F33X bios, error code 96 when the card is installed.
> 
> F32 is running fine but with the bug of USB.
> 
> Aorus x570 Master F33a BIOS Code 96 | GIGABYTE USA Forum (this guy has the same problem)


I have the x570 Master, running bios F33i, no problems with USB or problems with PCIe4 mode.

But this is what I wanted to say in this post--if you use headphones, then you shouldn't need that Sound Blaster--the Master has three hardware components in use for 'phones:

1) RealTek 1220-VB HD Audio
2) hardware headphone AMP (3 position switch)
3)hardware DAC (Sabre 9118)

Best sound I've ever heard from a motherboard--& one of the reasons I bought the Master. I used to buy Sound Blasters myself, until I got tired of the constant driver problems.

This is a custom sound device only found on the x570 Master, IIRC. Therefore, you_ must use the drivers for it from the x570 Master Gigabyte site_, which have been updated as Win10 versions demand. If you try to use the standard RealTek drivers from the RealTek site or elsewhere the sound-quality is awful, comparatively, as I discovered.

If you don't need the SB for composition and/or editing, and you use phones, you should take the Master's onboard sound hardware for a spin!


----------



## Marius A

curious how long it will take to get agesa 1202 as well as MSI owners


----------



## quantumfall

Marius A said:


> curious how long it will take to get agesa 1202 as well as MSI owners


msi and asus already released the new bios a week ago


----------



## Jason_Cruze

Guys, As anyone started using the new OCCT tool to check for the PBO2 stability (Curve optimizer), If yes what is the settings you have used to test,










Do we have to change any other settings in the screenshot to test for individual core stability.


----------



## Alex0401

Waltc said:


> I have the x570 Master, running bios F33i, no problems with USB or problems with PCIe4 mode.
> 
> But this is what I wanted to say in this post--if you use headphones, then you shouldn't need that Sound Blaster--the Master has three hardware components in use for 'phones:
> 
> 1) RealTek 1220-VB HD Audio
> 2) hardware headphone AMP (3 position switch)
> 3)hardware DAC (Sabre 9118)
> 
> Best sound I've ever heard from a motherboard--& one of the reasons I bought the Master. I used to buy Sound Blasters myself, until I got tired of the constant driver problems.
> 
> This is a custom sound device only found on the x570 Master, IIRC. Therefore, you_ must use the drivers for it from the x570 Master Gigabyte site_, which have been updated as Win10 versions demand. If you try to use the standard RealTek drivers from the RealTek site or elsewhere the sound-quality is awful, comparatively, as I discovered.
> 
> If you don't need the SB for composition and/or editing, and you use phones, you should take the Master's onboard sound hardware for a spin!


Please tell me what presets of the equalizer Realtek do you use?


----------



## Ohim

Jason_Cruze said:


> Guys, As anyone started using the new OCCT tool to check for the PBO2 stability (Curve optimizer), If yes what is the settings you have used to test,
> 
> View attachment 2486666
> 
> 
> Do we have to change any other settings in the screenshot to test for individual core stability.


You can test all cores with regular default values .. but that will only test you the All core curve ... to test the proper stability for the 2 best cores you have to enable each core. 

For example .. my 5800X passed all cores stress test with the following : -16 All cores , -13 best 2 cores but it's wrong. 

Tested for stability with OCCT on single thread each of the best two cores and ended up with -5 on best 2 cores and -16 on all cores.


----------



## stasio

quantumfall said:


> msi and asus already released the new bios a week ago





Marius A said:


> curious how long it will take to get agesa 1202 as well as MSI owners


Gigabyte is probably skipping that Agesa and instead AMD suggest to release with Agesa 1.2.0.3 somewhere end of this month.


----------



## Yuke

stasio said:


> Gigabyte is probably skipping that Agesa and instead AMD suggest to release with Agesa 1.2.0.3 somewhere end of this month.


lmao, this is becoming a meme............


----------



## ShropshireJohn

That's disappointing to hear. Do we know their reasons for skipping?


----------



## nangu

stasio said:


> Gigabyte is probably skipping that Agesa and instead AMD suggest to release with Agesa 1.2.0.3 somewhere end of this month.


And by end of month they will announce 1.2.0.3 will be skipped until AMD releases 1.2.0.4, and then until Zen3+ launch, and then.....

Funny people at GB.


----------



## stasio

What is so special in Agesa 1.2.0.2 ?


----------



## TaunyTiger

stasio said:


> What is so special in Agesa 1.2.0.2 ?


I'm looking forward to get a FCLK @ 1900mhz to boot and 1933mhz+ without errors. 1.2.0.2 won't probably fix that.


----------



## MrBeer

My master will do 1900 but not 2000 I get errors in event viewer higher the 1933


----------



## Marius A

1202 should fix also the pcie issues, pcie cards with which you cant boot pc would be one , also the usb issue should be gone


----------



## jollydet

MrBeer said:


> My master will do 1900 but not 2000 I get errors in event viewer higher the 1933





TaunyTiger said:


> I'm looking forward to get a FCLK @ 1900mhz to boot and 1933mhz+ without errors. 1.2.0.2 won't probably fix that.


I am limited to 1866 on my 3950x and 1900 on my 5950x on both the B550 Unify on 1.2.0.2 and X570 Master 1.2.0.1 regardless of mem sticks used or VSOC,VDDP,VDDG voltages. I can boot up to 2000 on the 5950x on both boards and 1900 on the 3950 on both boards but with a massive amount of WHEA errors when going over 1867/1900 on each chip.


----------



## maybemick

Considering an X570 master, really like the feature set, has everything I want. People had mentioned to me another forum the bios updates by Gigabyte have been solid, second only to Asus. After reading this thread it seems many don't feel they're doing a good job. I also saw a few YT vids talking about some issue where the board doesn't start every so often and can only be fixed by removing the cmos battery for 10 mins, is that still a thing? Are most people happy with this board?


----------



## nievz

Guys i’m on f33i with Aorus master. Vcore offset doesn’t seem to work when using CO. Is this normal?


----------



## TaunyTiger

nievz said:


> Guys i’m on f33i with Aorus master. Vcore offset doesn’t seem to work when using CO. Is this normal?


Vcore should be om auto when using pbo. Your already using offset when you use CO. 



jollydet said:


> I am limited to 1866 on my 3950x and 1900 on my 5950x on both the B550 Unify on 1.2.0.2 and X570 Master 1.2.0.1 regardless of mem sticks used or VSOC,VDDP,VDDG voltages. I can boot up to 2000 on the 5950x on both boards and 1900 on the 3950 on both boards but with a massive amount of WHEA errors when going over 1867/1900 on each chip.


I had a AMD 3600 before i got my 5900X. And the 3600 made 1900mhz.


----------



## nievz

TaunyTiger said:


> Vcore should be om auto when using pbo. Your already using offset when you use CO.
> 
> 
> I had a AMD 3600 before i got my 5900X. And the 3600 made 1900mhz.


there's not enough offset because i'm already at the max -30. I also already have LLC on auto to keep vcore lower but i want it lowered some more because i know my CPU can do 1.25v at 4.65ghz 😂


----------



## Frozen from tweakersnet

Hey guys, so it was time to update my AORUS elite x570 v1.0 to F33G from F10 (GPU is 6800 XT, CPU is 3700X). On F10 things worked fine, I even reflashed it if it still worked and yes it did. I checked if I had GPT on my m2 NVMe boot drive and that is indeed the case. Great you'd say!?

So, now I installed F33G and I keep on getting stuck on the logo screen. So I installed it via q-flash button and via F10 uefi, but the same story applies. This is all on stock uefi, not even XMP is on.

So I removed the bios battery to get into uefi. Luckily when rebooting I could enter the uefi finally. Here I set "CSM support" to disabled and did not touch anything else.

Guess what? Stuck again on the AORUS logo. Does anyone know how to fix this, I just want to boot into windows...

Edit: then I rebooted, removed all usb devices apart from mouse and keyboard and changed settings in uefi:







This worked! Then I undid the agressieve sata power down option and it still worked.


My suggestion is that it has something to do with the legacy setting of the usb.


----------



## Yuke

stasio said:


> What is so special in Agesa 1.2.0.2 ?


They said that USB issues will be fixed with it


----------



## ManniX-ITA

panni said:


> @ManniX-ITA
> I've finally gotten the Crosshair VIII Dark Hero for a somewhat decent price and made the jump. Quite impressive board coming from the AORUS Pro.
> 
> With the latest stable BIOS (1.2.0.1 A) I have yet to see any USB issues resurface, stuttering is gone. Now that might be due to the AGESA update, or the different board, or both, I'm not sure.
> 
> What I can say is, that I hit the same wall at 3800/1900 as I did with the Gigabyte board, although I can actually boot 3800/1900 now, albeit with some WHEA's.
> 
> Note the effective usage of the vertical GPU mount  (don't hate me for the Noctua brown, the PC is hidden away under a desk with RGB off):
> 
> 
> Edit: The BIOS is extremely mature compared to the AORUS one.


Nice! Let us know how it goes.
Did you try the Dynamic OC?

I've updated my niece B550 TUF Gaming Plus over Easter break and I've to say is even more rock solid, BIOS is very mature.
Her 3600XT now can boot at FCLK 1800.

I love the original Noctua colors  still have an NH-U14 on one old rig, more than 10 years?



stasio said:


> What is so special in Agesa 1.2.0.2 ?


My understanding is previous AGESA was only a partial fix, 1.2.0.2 fully fixes the USB issues (so they say).


----------



## jeffo

Hi. I need help with my desktop. I am using a Gigabyte Aorus X570 Pro Wifi (rev 1.0) board with BIOS F33h and a 1 month old 5900x. It seem stable at stock setting with XMP enabled at 3600 cl16 Crucial Ballistix Ram. I was reading around about the corecycler app to check stability and tried it. I get errors in core 0 and core 6. I am thinking that I might have recieved/purchased a faulty CPU. Or might be user error. Should i Have the processor replaced or is there any tweaks i should have done to make it stable. I am basically new to this system since my last AMD system was an athlon xp years ago. Any opinions and feedback would be great. Thanks in advance!


----------



## Ohim

jeffo said:


> Hi. I need help with my desktop. I am using a Gigabyte Aorus X570 Pro Wifi (rev 1.0) board with BIOS F33h and a 1 month old 5900x. It seem stable at stock setting with XMP enabled at 3600 cl16 Crucial Ballistix Ram. I was reading around about the corecycler app to check stability and tried it. I get errors in core 0 and core 6. I am thinking that I might have recieved/purchased a faulty CPU. Or might be user error. Should i Have the processor replaced or is there any tweaks i should have done to make it stable. I am basically new to this system since my last AMD system was an athlon xp years ago. Any opinions and feedback would be great. Thanks in advance!


Test with OCCT. Be sure not to have anything bogus enabled like Curve Optimizer and just use simple XMP for ram just to be sure.


----------



## GoforceReloaded

Waltc said:


> I have the x570 Master, running bios F33i, no problems with USB or problems with PCIe4 mode.
> 
> But this is what I wanted to say in this post--if you use headphones, then you shouldn't need that Sound Blaster--the Master has three hardware components in use for 'phones:
> 
> 1) RealTek 1220-VB HD Audio
> 2) hardware headphone AMP (3 position switch)
> 3)hardware DAC (Sabre 9118)
> 
> Best sound I've ever heard from a motherboard--& one of the reasons I bought the Master. I used to buy Sound Blasters myself, until I got tired of the constant driver problems.
> 
> This is a custom sound device only found on the x570 Master, IIRC. Therefore, you_ must use the drivers for it from the x570 Master Gigabyte site_, which have been updated as Win10 versions demand. If you try to use the standard RealTek drivers from the RealTek site or elsewhere the sound-quality is awful, comparatively, as I discovered.
> 
> If you don't need the SB for composition and/or editing, and you use phones, you should take the Master's onboard sound hardware for a spin!


I have the X570 Xtreme with even a "better" dac (Sabre 9218) but the AE-9 is definitively a lot better.
The AE-9 have a flagship dac from SABRE : ES9038PRO
The sound is just better in every way and more powerfull, tested with RMAA too ^^

But yes the sound from X570 Master & Xtreme is really good and will be sufficient for 95%+ of users : p (but not for me)

AE-9 got some driver problem on the release but it's perfect now, not a single bug since september 2020. (except the bug from the bios F33X where i can't boot with the AE-9 in the PC  )



stasio said:


> What is so special in Agesa 1.2.0.2 ?


It fix the random USB deconnection with 3XXX / 5XXX CPU and chipset X570 (and other little problem). (peripherals are disconnected for like few seconds)
This is a major bug.

I lost a diablo 3 character in hardcore mode because of it xD (and a mouse because she flew across the room)

It's very rare but i have this bug 2-3 times a month (my pc is running 24h/24).


----------



## qiller

jeffo said:


> Hi. I need help with my desktop. I am using a Gigabyte Aorus X570 Pro Wifi (rev 1.0) board with BIOS F33h and a 1 month old 5900x. It seem stable at stock setting with XMP enabled at 3600 cl16 Crucial Ballistix Ram. I was reading around about the corecycler app to check stability and tried it. I get errors in core 0 and core 6. I am thinking that I might have recieved/purchased a faulty CPU. Or might be user error. Should i Have the processor replaced or is there any tweaks i should have done to make it stable. I am basically new to this system since my last AMD system was an athlon xp years ago. Any opinions and feedback would be great. Thanks in advance!


My 5950X got the same problem, unstable in corecycler with stock-settings. What's more concerning: My faulty core is the 1/1 core. But I never got any instability issues with stock-settings. In the first place I thought the same like you (ram'in the cpu). But I decided to keep the cpu. I ran with +5 co-setting on that problematic core and cpu-llc set to "low" (less vdroop than "auto"). Together with my 3733cl15-ram-oc-setting all is working fine.


----------



## bsmith27

Frozen from tweakersnet said:


> Hey guys, so it was time to update my AORUS elite x570 v1.0 to F33G from F10 (GPU is 6800 XT, CPU is 3700X). On F10 things worked fine, I even reflashed it if it still worked and yes it did. I checked if I had GPT on my m2 NVMe boot drive and that is indeed the case. Great you'd say!?
> 
> So, now I installed F33G and I keep on getting stuck on the logo screen. So I installed it via q-flash button and via F10 uefi, but the same story applies. This is all on stock uefi, not even XMP is on.
> 
> So I removed the bios battery to get into uefi. Luckily when rebooting I could enter the uefi finally. Here I set "CSM support" to disabled and did not touch anything else.
> 
> Guess what? Stuck again on the AORUS logo. Does anyone know how to fix this, I just want to boot into windows...
> 
> Edit: then I rebooted, removed all usb devices apart from mouse and keyboard and changed settings in uefi:
> View attachment 2486906
> 
> This worked! Then I undid the agressieve sata power down option and it still worked.
> 
> 
> My suggestion is that it has something to do with the legacy setting of the usb.


First of all - I want to know how the hell you found a 6800 XT for purchase ... unless you waaaay over paid for it...


----------



## Ohim

At this point i don't trust CoreCycler ... it tells me that my CPU is not stable even when i have stock settings with XMP loaded ... I pass any other stress test except this CoreCycler ... i simply don't trust it.


----------



## qiller

It's just a script that starts prime95 (or aida/y-cruncher in new version) with predefined settings and core affinity. The default-settings are the most sensitive regarding curve optimizer. You can simulate the same behavior with normal p95-version and taskmanager. New version also starts and stops calculating to achieve load changes. So I would say, if you pass corecycler, you are on a good way. And there are a lot other people out there, that don't have errors in corecycler with stock cpu settings. So corecycler is fine.


----------



## Lexi is Dumb

Using a 3700X, X570 Pro Wifi and a 4x8GB 3600mhz C16-19-19 RAM kit.
I've been dealing with my PC randomly shutting off for like a year now, with everything at stock, PBO disabled and using XMP.. ive blamed all manner of things but recently prime95 was failing on two threads while i was trying to test my new cooler.. and google led me to believe it might be unstable memory or memory controller so in the end I tried manually tuning the RAM down to 3200mhz/1600 IF.. thinking maybe my chip just didn't like being at 1800 IF or didn't like there being 4 sticks, it made sense.. the timeline is about right for this starting around when I bought this RAM kit. It worked, it was completely stable... but out of curiosity I manually tuned it at 3600/1800IF using much tighter timings than stock/auto gave.. and again fully stable and the random shutdowns have stopped.
Is it normal for XMP profiles to be more unstable than manually overclocking? Or is it something funny with the bios on this board?

I was seriously ready to ditch this board for a B550 tomahawk in a desperate attempt to get this RAM stable because I couldn't understand why the hell XMP on a kit with mediocre stock timings wouldn't just work. To be clear.. all I did was manually set it at 3600MHz, 1.35v and used the DRAM calculator for timings... I didn't need to increase DRAM voltage or manually set SOC voltage, so if voltages weren't the issue.. what the hell was.


----------



## Ohim

qiller said:


> It's just a script that starts prime95 (or aida/y-cruncher in new version) with predefined settings and core affinity. The default-settings are the most sensitive regarding curve optimizer. You can simulate the same behavior with normal p95-version and taskmanager. New version also starts and stops calculating to achieve load changes. So I would say, if you pass corecycler, you are on a good way. And there are a lot other people out there, that don't have errors in corecycler with stock cpu settings. So corecycler is fine.


Well .. my issue comes from the fact that the CPU is not stable even in default settings according to this script while i do pass any other stress tool


----------



## qiller

Yes, but you conclude from your "faulty" cpu/mainboard combo to a faulty test program. That is statistically a poor statement. If you got 10 cpu/mainboard combos to test and all leads to the same fault with this script, then i also would tend to a faulty test program. But as I said, this is not the case. The very most Ryzen 5000 owners don't have that problem - they even could go down with co-counts and/or go up with auto-oc limit.


----------



## ManniX-ITA

Lexi is Dumb said:


> Is it normal for XMP profiles to be more unstable than manually overclocking? Or is it something funny with the bios on this board?


No it's not but it's a recurring issue for some with the Aorus boards.
Never had stability issues with XMP but it's indeed weird.
With the B-die kit aggressive manual timings are unstable unless the XMP profile is selected.
Which shouldn't be the case.



Ohim said:


> Well .. my issue comes from the fact that the CPU is not stable even in default settings according to this script while i do pass any other stress tool


Other tools are not as harsh as Prime95.
The script is just a script, runs P95; if it fails your CPU is unstable with it.
Running with the corecycler script settings and on one thread the core clock is kept high; it's the aim of the test.
Other similar stress tools runs on all cores and the cores will run at a much lower frequency.

There could be many reasons for it, the stock settings are very often wrong/not optimal and can't keep up with it.
In some cases there's nothing that can fix it and the CPU needs an RMA if you don't want to risk sporadic random reboots.
You should check how the voltages are set in Auto and fix it if needed then test again.

Very often VDDG IOD and CCD are set too low to let P95 work properly.
Then there's LLC, PWM and OVP protection as well that could not work in Auto and maybe need a manual tweaking.
Prime95 is an extreme test and you may use your CPU as it is without noticing any issue.
But it should pass the test; if it's not then it's borderline stable and a simple change in ambient temperature could make it quickly unstable.


----------



## Ohim

Let me live in denial! ))) 

Investigating the issue for now ... passes CoreCycle on Auto but with XMP off , or manual voltages on a fixed clock + memory OC. Might be the CPU or the MB .. i have no clue yet.


----------



## Waltc

GoforceReloaded said:


> I have the X570 Xtreme with even a "better" dac (Sabre 9218) but the AE-9 is definitively a lot better.
> The AE-9 have a flagship dac from SABRE : ES9038PRO
> The sound is just better in every way and more powerfull, tested with RMAA too ^^
> 
> But yes the sound from X570 Master & Xtreme is really good and will be sufficient for 95%+ of users : p (but not for me)
> 
> AE-9 got some driver problem on the release but it's perfect now, not a single bug since september 2020. (except the bug from the bios F33X where i can't boot with the AE-9 in the PC  )


Well, the thing is, if you don't use headphones with the Master then you won't get the full benefit of the HD audio out and the headphone amp--which I run at "2." Get a pair of Sony MDR-7506 phones ($75--with metal headband that will never crack or break--very inexpensive for what you get.) It's by far the best phone support I've ever seen in motherboard. But that's OK--not knocking the sound blaster at all--I used them for years, but stopped a few years back because of driver problems. Glad to hear about the drivers! That was the main reason I dumped Sound Blaster. Still, most people who don't need music/editing/recording capability can save that $100-$200 and hardly see the difference. Most motherboards only feature the RealTek 1220--often not even the VB version. The $700 MSI Godlike, for instance, uses the 1220 RealTek & a software audio processing program--Nahimic--that uses the CPU to process sound. Interesting that MSI uses exactly the same sound hardware and software in _all_ of it's AMD motherboards, from the cheapest to the most expensive. GB doesn't do that, thankfully. Glad to hear that Sound Blaster has improved! Thanks for the info...


----------



## Marius A

i have aorus x570 master 1.0 with bios f33i and an 5900x, i dont know if this is a software or driver issue, from time to time my sound setup resetes from 5.1 to stereo and the realtek hd audio manager tray icon is gone . I am using the latest available whql drivers 6.0.9132 from march 2021 and my windows is windows 10 20h2


----------



## Ohim

*ManniX-ITA *seems that going Positive CO fixes the errors ... This means the the CPU needs more voltage that it's programmed to ask for.. In this case i think i should ask for RMA of the chip


----------



## ManniX-ITA

Ohim said:


> *ManniX-ITA *seems that going Positive CO fixes the errors ... This means the the CPU needs more voltage that it's programmed to ask for.. In this case i think i should ask for RMA of the chip


I'd say yes 99%.
When you set positive CO they run at a lower frequency and higher VID.
Seems to be bad CCD quality.
But I'd still wonder if maybe you don't need a positive CO with a higher IOD/CCD.
Since you have to RMA you could give a try.


----------



## Ohim

I will try to RMA it since i know it is a bad bin .. some people can do 4.6 Ghz with 1.2V and i can't even boot with that setting.


----------



## ghiga_andrei

Ohim said:


> I will try to RMA it since i know it is a bad bin .. some people can do 4.6 Ghz with 1.2V and i can't even boot with that setting.


Hundreds of people have instability issues at stock settings with zen3, it's not the script 

I wrote about my RMA experience here if you are curious:








Replaced 3950X with 5950X = WHEA and reboots


Not sure if I would wanna use any tool to test my cores. So far the best way was for me to literally leave the PC idle overnight(s). Nowadays, I actually start mining too, since it stresses the GPU and leaves the CPU idling quite a bit. True enough, I did encounter one of my cores crash during...




www.overclock.net





P.S. I am now at 3rd 5900x and this one is stable (got it from AMD RMA). First two 5900x had temperature problems and stability problems at stock and needed +CO to be stable. Same RAM, same MB, same BIOS between 2nd and 3rd cpu. AMD ships a lot of broken devices.


----------



## Ohim

* ghiga_andrei*

The chip runs fine all the time with no WHEA or crashes or anything .. but this script showed something ugly .. i'll try to RMA based on it .. maybe i will get a far better bin.


----------



## Ohim

* ghiga_andrei*
You RMA with AMD directly ? Not trough local Romanian retailer? In my case PCGarage.


----------



## ghiga_andrei

Ohim said:


> * ghiga_andrei*
> 
> The chip runs fine all the time with no WHEA or crashes or anything .. but this script showed something ugly .. i'll try to RMA based on it .. maybe i will get a far better bin.


You get no WHEA because the OS cannot tell the CPU generated corrupt data in normal processing. Running a benchmark like Prime95 compares output with expected data. Windows cannot do that. So yeah, you don't get reboots or WHEAs but you could get corrupt data, like a bad frame in a video encoding. Which is really bad. Never run a CPU which fails Prime95, never. The faults you don't see are the worst. You can read more on this on the web, just google prime95 rounding errors.



Ohim said:


> * ghiga_andrei*
> You RMA with AMD directly ? Not trough local Romanian retailer? In my case PCGarage.


Well I did exchange my 1st sample at the store and got a chip from the same lot with the same problems. And that was in december. Now I waited from AMD to fix their problems and got a newer lot. 
If you are in your 14 day return period with PCGarage you can return it, sure. Your choice.


----------



## Ohim

By errors i meant testing OCCT for quite a while and even Prime  But these settings in the script are a doozy!  Anyway managed to stabilize the chip but one core needs +5 and the other 0 (best cores) while the rest are between -17 and -10

The CPU was bought at launch .. way past the 14 days.


----------



## ghiga_andrei

Ohim said:


> By errors i meant testing OCCT for quite a while and even Prime  But these settings in the script are a doozy!  Anyway managed to stabilize the chip but one core needs +5 and the other 0 (best cores) while the rest are between -17 and -10
> 
> The CPU was bought at launch .. way past the 14 days.


Then most probably you have a sample similar to what I had initially. Just RMA with AMD if you can stay 10 days without the cpu. No reason not to make them pay for their mistakes.


----------



## Ohim

I still have a 3700X hanging around so there's that


----------



## ghiga_andrei

Ohim said:


> I still have a 3700X hanging around so there's that


That's great. I sold my 3700x a few days before I got the 5900x because I got a good offer (at that time). Really sucked having all these problems with the new cpus and not having my old stable one.


----------



## Lexi is Dumb

I just ordered a 5900X.. pray for me. I'm hoping this doesn't lead to replacing the gigabyte board with something from MSI or Asus.


----------



## Frozen from tweakersnet

bsmith27 said:


> First of all - I want to know how the hell you found a 6800 XT for purchase ... unless you waaaay over paid for it...


Offtopic: I am from europe and these were quite easy to get over here


----------



## ghiga_andrei

Frozen from tweakersnet said:


> Offtopic: I am from europe and these were quite easy to get over here


Not the case in all Europe. In RO there are still out of stock almost every moment and when there are some in stock they're usually around 1500 - 2000 Eur. Not a good deal.


----------



## Marius A

ghiga_andrei said:


> Not the case in all Europe. In RO there are still out of stock almost every moment and when there are some in stock they're usually around 1500 - 2000 Eur. Not a good deal.


In Romania gpu prices are scalped to the fences by distributors/retailers 300% x msrp price and 0 stocks for 6800xt and 3080, you can get 3060 at 800 euro, 3070 at 1200Euro, 3080 at 2000 euro and 3090 at 2500euro


----------



## 99belle99

I picked up a 6900 XT about two months ago from AMD direct. I am also in Europe and know of others who did as well. The trick back then was wait till 4:30 on a Thursday and they would show up in stock and just pick one up but that trick has since stopped working.


----------



## Grosu Alin

Hello!

Like a week ago I have had problems with "ASUS Armoury Crate" software. As many others on the internet, I have had the problem which when I shut down my PC, it turns back on. There were some solutions, but those solutions weren't solving the real problem. So I decided to reinstal the Windows. Besides reinstalling the operating system, I also have updated the BIOS to version F33H. The motherboard came with f30 I believe. That's what I saw after I assembled my PC, installed the OS and the PC was ready to go. I have updated from f30 to f32 and then from f32 to f33h. I have updated through the utility "@ BIOS" in the application "APP Center", and through the option "update from file" (I have downloaded from gigabyte x570 aorus xtreme rev 1.1 official page, the bios update of f32 and f33h). When I have updated from f30 to f32, I have been asked if I want to save a file first, probably a backup file or I don't know. I saved it in a place. Then I updated from f32 to f33h. I have been asked the same, if I want to save a file first. I saved it and I was thinking that the names are different or something, so I saved it in the same place. In that place, I have only one file "Bios.bin". Okay, I did some research then and as I understood from the internet, I cannot really go back to a previous version, etc. Anyway, I get to reinstal the operating system, and I've been trying so hard to use that "pendrive/ dongle" that the motherboard came with. Through that, I can get to something called "xpress install" and to install stuff from it. But I cannot get to it. I plug it in, I get a bubble bottom right with "choose what to do with this.." I select it, another bubble appears on top-right corner, and I click on "Run.exe", the xpress instal box appears and then dissapears. I also tried to right click on this usb stick, in my computer, and the option "run etc. etc. from media", it happens the same. I also tried to double click this usb stick in my computer, it happens the same. I also tried to right click on this usb stick and then "Open" and then "Run.exe" file inside it, it happens the same. I also tried to run the "Run.exe" in administrator mode, it happens the same. So after a lot of trying and frustration, I gave up and moved on, forward to instal other things, drivers, etc. manually.

After I instal more and more, I noticed a few problems that weren't happening when I had the PC fresh assembled and installed the OS for the first time, bios was f30 and so on.

[A]
1. RGB Fusion 2.0 doesn't read my ram anymore, I only have the motherboard icon in it and can control the lights only on my motherboard (before, I could motherboard and ram).

2. The icon in the system tray, of "App Center", displays a little "red" color on it, suggesting(I think) that it has updates or something, with utilities, etc. No matter how many times I instal those utilities over and over again, the icon of "App Center", in system tray, still displays that "red" thingy. Currently I have the following utilities: @ BIOS, Fast Boot, EasyTune, Game Boost, RGB Fusion 2.0, SIV, Smart Backup. The other utilities that App Center has to offer me, I can't get them for some reason. No matter how many times I instal those utilities, they still are available for download and instal, they still trigger this "red thingy" on the "App Center" icon in the system tray.

3. I noticed that my graphics card fans don't spin as before, and what I mean by "as before", is that the fans were spinning all the time, all 3 of them, regardless of temperature, etc. (temperature was like 31)
Now after all those problems, my temperature of my graphics card is 29, and they don't spin. I got inside the MSI Dragon Center and I have disabled the "Frozr" feature. The fans now spin unconditionally, but at startup(before signing in into windows), they stop for a bit, and short after, they spin.
So: [Past] before all those problems/ after fresh assemble and reinstalling the OS for the first time, the graphics card was on 31 temperature, fans were spinning all the time, I also didn't need to disable anything when I installed the msi dragon center. [Prezent] Now my graphics card is on 29 temperature and it wasn't spinning. I made the fans spin by disabling the "frozr" feature, which of course, you need the msi dragon center to do that. Before, the fans were spinning even without msi dragon center. (probably there might be a "frozr" something into my graphic card that needs to be disconnected/ unplugged, so I don't have to do it through the software. But still, at "[Past]", it wouldn't be necessary those things)

* 
Conclusion: I am very happy that I got rid of this problem with "restart when shut down" from "Asus Armoury Crate", but a lot of problems came after, and I believe, it's because I updated the bios to f33h. 

1. Is there any way I could go back to a previous version of bios?

2. This "Bios.bin" file, should I believe it is f30?, f32?, or the file should not be used, because both have been saved in the same place and maybe "something" got overwritten and the file it's now a combination of f30 and f32?

3. a.) If I have the version f33h, and I go into the "App Center" -> " @ BIOS" utility -> Update from file and choose a "bios.bin" file that it's an older version of bios than my current one, would there be a problem? b.) is it even possible such a thing if I have f33h currently version of my bios and to use a file with a previous version, to rollback? for example, when I've been asked on the second update (from f32 to f33h), to save a file, that file must be from f32. c.) Should I use "Update from file" and choose that file? The people from the internet said that they have no issues on f32.

4. Should I wait for another bios update version and update?


Thank you very much, whoever will try to help me with anything!
My components are: Gigabyte x570 Aorus Xtreme Rev 1.1, AMD Ryzen 9 5900X, MSI RTX 3080 Suprim X, TeamGroup Xtreme ARGB 3600 CL14 (4 x 8gb), Corsair AX1600i PSU.*


----------



## Hammerkeg

99belle99 said:


> I picked up a 6900 XT about two months ago from AMD direct. I am also in Europe and know of others who did as well. The trick back then was wait till 4:30 on a Thursday and they would show up in stock and just pick one up but that trick has since stopped working.


How, where?


----------



## overpower

Grosu Alin said:


> ASUS Armoury Crate


Unfortunately asus crapware can cause a lot of issues. There isn;t any reason to use any asus app with your hardware. You really need to do a format to get rid of asus's services (yes i'm not even kidding on this one, google it).

Rgb fusion is also crap. For my time with crosshair 6 hero, I only installed aura sync to make it work with icue software and control everything from there. It's bad that Gigabyte removed the icue support a while back. With rgb fusion I couldnt even control the 2 rgb 12v headers separately.

For bios downgrade, you can just download the bios you want and install it. I can go back to F30 without any issues. F33H hasnt caused any issues for me


----------



## kephrenTV

He guys, I'm getting a weird issue for the past week on my computer. Sorry for my english, i'm french. I just format my pc because of the issue. it's like I can't click anywhere. Can even ctrl alt delete. I have the latest bios on my gigabyte X570 master + 3900x and i have the latest version of windows 10.


----------



## Sleepycat

kephrenTV said:


> He guys, I'm getting a weird issue for the past week on my computer. Sorry for my english, i'm french. I just format my pc because of the issue. it's like I can't click anywhere. Can even ctrl alt delete. I have the latest bios on my gigabyte X570 master + 3900x and i have the latest version of windows 10.


If you are using a USB keyboard and mouse, then it is likely a USB disconnect issue. Does the keyboard and mouse work fine in the bios?


----------



## kephrenTV

Sleepycat said:


> If you are using a USB keyboard and mouse, then it is likely a USB disconnect issue. Does the keyboard and mouse work fine in the bios?


My mouse is still moving but i Can't click. I just change the usb for my keyboard we will see because I saw the light of the keyboard went off.


----------



## KedarWolf

Lexi is Dumb said:


> I just ordered a 5900X.. pray for me. I'm hoping this doesn't lead to replacing the gigabyte board with something from MSI or Asus.


I can't rightfully pray for you, but I'll sacrifice a goat if you want.


----------



## Sleepycat

kephrenTV said:


> My mouse is still moving but i Can't click. I just change the usb for my keyboard we will see because I saw the light of the keyboard went off.


While my board is different to yours, I found that the chipset USB ports were less prone to USB disconnects, compared to the CPU USB ports. So try out your USB 2 ports or the other coloured ports. If you were having issues with your keyboard plugged into a red port, then try a blue or black port instead.


----------



## Lexi is Dumb

KedarWolf said:


> I can't rightfully pray for you, but I'll sacrifice a goat if you want.


its ok im not religious.. but whatever it takes


----------



## MyJules

Sleepycat said:


> While my board is different to yours, I found that the chipset USB ports were less prone to USB disconnects, compared to the CPU USB ports. So try out your USB 2 ports or the other coloured ports. If you were having issues with your keyboard plugged into a red port, then try a blue or black port instead.


On my x570 Elite, black USB 2 ports were the worst one for disconnect. No issues with CPU Blue ports. all good with F33G, however.


----------



## Ohim

Tested today my 3700X with my X570 with the latest F33g BIOS ... everything works flawless.


----------



## 99belle99

Hammerkeg said:


> How, where?


Directly from AMD. But that trick has since stopped working. You used to wait till 4:30 on a Thursday and at around 4:33 they would show in stock and you would pick one up. I found out about that trick on a Irish website and loads of us got them. Mostly 6900 XT's as they usually had more of them in stock and some got 6800 XT's but they were harder to get than a 6900 XT.


----------



## Krradr

hi, do you guys run your systems with core performance boost on or off (aka turbo boost)?


----------



## Krradr

Ohim said:


> Tested today my 3700X with my X570 with the latest F33g BIOS ... everything works flawless.


do you suggest to update my bios to the latest? Right now i am using F30 and i have disconnect problems on USB 2.0, but everything work beautiful with USB 3.0.


----------



## kephrenTV

Do you guys have an issue after your screen goes to hibernate mode. When I try to go back on my pc everything stay black,


----------



## Grosu Alin

overpower said:


> Unfortunately asus crapware can cause a lot of issues. There isn;t any reason to use any asus app with your hardware. You really need to do a format to get rid of asus's services (yes i'm not even kidding on this one, google it).
> 
> Rgb fusion is also crap. For my time with crosshair 6 hero, I only installed aura sync to make it work with icue software and control everything from there. It's bad that Gigabyte removed the icue support a while back. With rgb fusion I couldnt even control the 2 rgb 12v headers separately.
> 
> For bios downgrade, you can just download the bios you want and install it. I can go back to F30 without any issues. F33H hasnt caused any issues for me


Thank you extremely much Overpower!  I'm so happy I have found this discussion. It solves like over 80% of my problems just by reading from you guys!


----------



## Grosu Alin

Whoever has problems with a component not showing up in "Gigabyte RGB Fusion 2.0", do everything in this video and it will solve your problem  




My ram wasn't showing up in RGB Fusion 2.0 and I did everything as in the video and it worked! (for many others too, check the comments).


----------



## Ohim

Krradr said:


> do you suggest to update my bios to the latest? Right now i am using F30 and i have disconnect problems on USB 2.0, but everything work beautiful with USB 3.0.


Looking at how my PC Runs with F33g i see no reason why you shouldn't run it. I have sent my 5800X to RMA because it fails to pass Core Cycler on auto. I need + 6 on a core to pass it. Currently running the 3700X without issues.


----------



## ManniX-ITA

kephrenTV said:


> Do you guys have an issue after your screen goes to hibernate mode. When I try to go back on my pc everything stay black,


You should try setting ErP enabled/disabled; if it's enabled the USB ports will not power devices in standby but it's usually more reliable at resume.
If it doesn't fix it, try to change the Power Supply Loading to Typical.


----------



## ManniX-ITA

Krradr said:


> hi, do you guys run your systems with core performance boost on or off (aka turbo boost)?


Yes, I think otherwise the max clock will max at base clock.


----------



## doza

kephrenTV said:


> Do you guys have an issue after your screen goes to hibernate mode. When I try to go back on my pc everything stay black,


 i had this problem with one beta bios version, cant remember which one.... fixed it wit updating bios.


----------



## J360

kephrenTV said:


> Do you guys have an issue after your screen goes to hibernate mode. When I try to go back on my pc everything stay black,


I kind of have this problem when using F32 (F33i is causing Whea errors for me).

If I power off the TV while the PC is still on, it no longer gets a signal from the PC if the TV is turned back on.
I need to hard reset the PC in order for signal to get synced again.
Sleep, hibernation modes etc are disables

Event logs shows the fail.
I have tried disabling c-states via bios but the same occurs.

I will try fussing with PCI Express power management later - to see if that helps.
Currently I am refraining from NOT turning the TV off while the PC is connected and on.

J


----------



## Yuke

J360 said:


> I kind of have this problem when using F32 (F33i is causing Whea errors for me).
> 
> If I power off the TV while the PC is still on, it no longer gets a signal from the PC if the TV is turned back on.
> I need to hard reset the PC in order for signal to get synced again.
> Sleep, hibernation modes etc are disables
> 
> Event logs shows the fail.
> I have tried disabling c-states via bios but the same occurs.
> 
> I will try fussing with PCI Express power management later - to see if that helps.
> Currently I am refraining from NOT turning the TV off while the PC is connected and on.
> 
> J


I have a TV connected via HDMI too and if I start it, the PC screen goes black for only 1-2 seconds, but then back to normal.

Using F33c (the one with Agesa 1.2.0.0)


----------



## Alex0401

Ohim said:


> Looking at how my PC Runs with F33g i see no reason why you shouldn't run it. I have sent my 5800X to RMA because it fails to pass Core Cycler on auto. I need + 6 on a core to pass it. Currently running the 3700X without issues.


please tell me is it worth upgrading my 3700X to 5800X? or can i wait with it until socket 5 2022-2023?


----------



## PJVol

kephrenTV said:


> Do you guys have an issue after your screen goes to hibernate mode. When I try to go back on my pc everything stay black,


Is your screen stays black as when in standby, or its backlight is on, but no video signal?


----------



## BTTB

Alex0401 said:


> please tell me is it worth upgrading my 3700X to 5800X? or can i wait with it until socket 5 2022-2023?


I'd also like to know.


----------



## garikfox

Wondering if anyone else is getting strange behavior in Windows after about 2 weeks with the BETA F33 BIOS's

It will freeze up chrome with mouse activity, stops when i open task manager.


----------



## ManniX-ITA

Alex0401 said:


> please tell me is it worth upgrading my 3700X to 5800X? or can i wait with it until socket 5 2022-2023?





BTTB said:


> I'd also like to know.


It's a worthy upgrade, performance wise.
Considerably better also on memory speed.

Also, do you really want to be an early adopter of the first AM5 generation?
New architecture, node, memory interface and technology plus the socket.
Considering the less the outstanding AMD's track with the latest generations on AM4, 6-9 months to stabilize (barely)...
No, I'm very likely skipping the first wave unless it's proven to be rock solid.


----------



## OldBones

Sounds like a Chrome or Windows issue. I'm betting Chrome is the problem.


----------



## OldBones

garikfox said:


> Wondering if anyone else is getting strange behavior in Windows after about 4 weeks with the BETA F33 BIOS's
> 
> It will freeze up chrome with mouse activity, stops when i open task manager.


Sounds like a Chrome or Windows issue. I'm betting Chrome is the problem.


----------



## garikfox

OldBones said:


> Sounds like a Chrome or Windows issue. I'm betting Chrome is the problem.


Cant be that it does it on a fresh install too after i click the Repair Windows. It's bizarre. I'm 2nd betting it's the 980 Pro SSD


----------



## Ohim

Alex0401 said:


> please tell me is it worth upgrading my 3700X to 5800X? or can i wait with it until socket 5 2022-2023?


I will be doing a proper benchmark for the system soon but i have to get my 5800X back from RMA ...

But for now i can only show you this: 6800XT as a GPU









As for results with an older GPU ..when i had my 1080Ti ..the perf difference was meh, the test results i did on my channel last year with the 1080Ti as a GPU were this:
















If you are GPU limited you can ride the storm on a 3700X without issues, but if you have a faster than a 1080Ti GPU , sometimes it will show, but it all depends on resolution and the games that you play. Also expect higher temps with the 5800X, it's one of the hottest running Zen3 chips out there, and that's because of the die size, but some people have luck and run them quite cool.


----------



## Nighthog

Found for those with Realtek LAN issues:


__
https://www.reddit.com/r/gigabyte/comments/mx1p3i

New driver to fix any leftover issues on 2.5Gbit LAN for Realtek. [RTL8125 driver v10.048 download]


----------



## ManniX-ITA

Nighthog said:


> Found for those with Realtek LAN issues:


To my knowledge it's not fixing all the issues; it's only an improvement.
There's a v10.049 in development in which, according to Realtek, the driver is completely re-written.
That version should fix all the issues.


----------



## Waltc

garikfox said:


> Wondering if anyone else is getting strange behavior in Windows after about 2 weeks with the BETA F33 BIOS's
> 
> It will freeze up chrome with mouse activity, stops when i open task manager.


Highly recommend you try the latest Firefox x64 Developer Edition--I'm on v89.0b3. I friggin' _love_ what Mozilla has done to the UI in this new version out just a few days ago--aside from all of the always-appreciated under-the-hood stuff. I generally am not one to care much about superficial things like a UI presentation (unless something gets the "really ugly" treatment...) but Mozilla really checked all my boxes with this recent release! First set of changes to the UI I would insist on "taking" as contrasted with "leaving"...! All the functionality is the same or improved and everything is where you think it should be, but it just looks so much better.

--Also, don't be intimidated by the "developer edition" tag! The browser functions/appears just like the standard x64 version, and the developer tools don't appear unless you hit the buttons to call them up. I've been using the DE x64 version of Firefox (direct from Mozilla) for years and I think it's the best browser Mozilla makes. Just thought I'd bring it up as you mentioned Chrome. (No problems here with F33i.)


----------



## Waltc

ManniX-ITA said:


> To my knowledge it's not fixing all the issues; it's only an improvement.
> There's a v10.049 in development in which, according to Realtek, the driver is completely re-written.
> That version should fix all the issues.


Thanks for the info! Thought I'd take your post as an opportunity to publish once again the workaround fix that solves the problem until Microsoft +/or RealTek manage to screw things up even more--we hope not...

For the beta version of Win10 I'm running (Insider's--anyone can join) Microsoft actually addressed and fixed the problem a couple of builds back--I'm on v2004, b21364.1000. It was actually caused by a bug in the Win10 auto-install routines and invoked when you attempt to install the RealTek drivers from their own exe's, or automatically by Win10 internally. Microsoft claimed to have fixed the problem relative to its 1.0.0.4 Microsoft drivers--only--but what they did is actually fix the bug in the OS installer that had developed over time somehow--seemingly relating to RealTek drivers exclusively--as I encountered problems in the sound-driver installations as well, although the symptoms were a bit different. Also, as the problem has been behind me for many weeks now, I do recall a couple of reports about Intel NICs dropping offline, as well--(none of this ever had anything to do with motherboards, etc.) Actually, the Microsoft bug fix fixed the problem for all NIC drivers--not just one. Use the workaround and all of them work fine and no longer drop off line. (This is just until Microsoft backports the fix to the current version of Win10 in commercial circulation.)

If you have problems with the Realtek NICs dropping offline, or if your RealTek sound drivers want to go into a perpetual install loop when you try to install a new version (which I experienced myself), the _permanent workaround/fix_ is fortunately very simple: Reinstall the drivers manually through the Device Manager--takes all of five seconds and 3-4 mouse clicks, so this is a fix that ought not scare anyone away.

Step 1: Open Dev Manager
Step 2: Open Network Adapters
Step 3: locate NIC device (works the same for the RealTek Sound device), "RealTek 2.5GbE Family Controller" in my case
Step 4: right-click & select "Update Drivers"
Step 5: left-click "Browse My computer for Drivers"
Step 6: Left-click "Let me pick from a list of available drivers on my computer"
Step 7: Left-click select any of the NIC drivers that appear on the list--Microsoft or RealTek, it doesn't matter*
Step 8: Left-click "Next"
...And you're done. Driver is properly installed and will not be dropping offline again--ever. (Unless you reinstall Win10 or install a new build, that is. If that happens then it's simply repeat these steps to get relief.

*If for some reason your system does not already have pre-installed RealTek drivers (clean install--first install, etc.) and none appear on the list when at Step 7, then select "Have Disk", instead, and point the installer to the folder where your driver install .inf is located--which isn't hard to locate at all--or shouldn't be if you're somewhat organized.

At any rate, this fixes both RealTek problems which have only cropped up in the latter builds for commercial Windows and the beta builds I test--I go through 3-4 new build upgrade installs per month. The fix works--and it works every time--and your NIC driver will stay up and no longer simply drop offline. Windows bug, for sure. Once they fix it for your build, you won't have to use the manual-install workaround again--the NIC driver stays up permanently, _even through new build upgrade installations_. And, as I found, it doesn't matter which NIC driver you use! For fun I even manually installed a RealTek NIC driver from 2015, before the 2.5GbE was even a product--and it runs just fine at the appropriate speed and doesn't drop offline, ether.


----------



## ManniX-ITA

@Waltc

Thanks a lot for the info, let's hope this fix will last...
Wonder if will also help PCIe Sound Cards and USB DACs.

Never had the issues reported by others with disconnections and ARP storms, just small and transient problems.
The fix you describe doesn't help with the Realtek driver bugs.
It has been acknowledged by them the Flow Control, Interrupt Mitigation, LSO, guess almost all HW acceleration code was bugged.
Indeed a good idea to rewrite the driver from scratch.
Those affected by the driver bugs needs the new one to fix their issues.
Feel lucky I'm smooth sailing despite both MS and RTL screwed up royally


----------



## matthew87

garikfox said:


> Wondering if anyone else is getting strange behavior in Windows after about 2 weeks with the BETA F33 BIOS's
> 
> It will freeze up chrome with mouse activity, stops when i open task manager.


I've had no issues with F33i with my 3800x and 6800 XT with freezing in web browsers. I use Edge Chromium however.


----------



## stasio

New BIOS with Agesa 1.2.0.2.......









GIGABYTE Latest Beta BIOS - TweakTown Forums


Warning Some of beta BIOSes are still undergoing compatibility testing. GIGABYTE is sharing these BIOSes for testing purposes only and are not meant for general release. If you are not familiar with beta BIOS testing, then please only flash the recommended release BIOSes that are posted on the...




www.tweaktownforum.com


----------



## ShropshireJohn

Thank you! @stasio


----------



## Nicked_Wicked

stasio said:


> New BIOS with Agesa 1.2.0.2.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GIGABYTE Latest Beta BIOS - TweakTown Forums
> 
> 
> Warning Some of beta BIOSes are still undergoing compatibility testing. GIGABYTE is sharing these BIOSes for testing purposes only and are not meant for general release. If you are not familiar with beta BIOS testing, then please only flash the recommended release BIOSes that are posted on the...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.tweaktownforum.com


Thanks yet again Stasio. Is AMD’s AGESA 1.2.0.3 delayed?


----------



## MyJules

stasio said:


> New BIOS with Agesa 1.2.0.2.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GIGABYTE Latest Beta BIOS - TweakTown Forums
> 
> 
> Warning Some of beta BIOSes are still undergoing compatibility testing. GIGABYTE is sharing these BIOSes for testing purposes only and are not meant for general release. If you are not familiar with beta BIOS testing, then please only flash the recommended release BIOSes that are posted on the...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.tweaktownforum.com



Just updated on X570 Elite with 5950x & 3060ti. With F33g, i could not get resizable bar enabled but F33h did. I have applied the same setting from "G" and all seems to be working so far.


----------



## stasio

Nicked_Wicked said:


> Thanks yet again Stasio. Is AMD’s AGESA 1.2.0.3 delayed?


No,still as planned...arround first week of May.


----------



## GoforceReloaded

I confirm that the bios F33I with Gigabyte X570 Xtreme has fixed the error code 96 (no boot) when an Soundblaster AE7 or AE9 is plugged in.









[email protected] all core.
3600C16 on the memory but normally it's 3833C16.

AEGSA is 1.2.0.2 but it's not written anymore in CPU-Z.
SMU got a new version too.

This bios is by far the best.

FCLK, UCLK, VDDP and VDDG are finally on the main page with all the voltage etc...

There is a new layout in CBS and AMD OVERCLOCKING. (this is way better)

No WHEA errors with everyting set to default except voltage of ram, timings of ram & FCLK. (i already rebooted the PC 25 times)


----------



## LionAlonso

Has anybody try to tight more the values with new AGESA and curve optimizer with OCCT verification?


----------



## Jason_Cruze

LionAlonso said:


> Has anybody try to tight more the values with new AGESA and curve optimizer with OCCT verification?


Personally with occt verification, I had to loosen the previously set aggressive values. 

I think this is it for PBO2 implementation from AMD and we cannot expect to have tighter curve offsets further than what we have already achieved.


----------



## ryouiki

F33J seems to working fine on 3900X. The new layout required getting used to/additional settings that were not present. Noticed a few things with this release however:

Thunderbolt options are no longer showing up in BIOS.

Attempting to add more than one item from Boot Menu to Favorites (F11) will cause the previously added items to no longer be marked / you cannot add Preferred Operating Mode to Favorites any longer. All other items items I tested including those in CBS/Overclock seem to work fine.


----------



## Washijin

garikfox said:


> Wondering if anyone else is getting strange behavior in Windows after about 2 weeks with the BETA F33 BIOS's
> 
> It will freeze up chrome with mouse activity, stops when i open task manager.


Maybe the problem can be traced back to windows update KB5001330


----------



## Hammerkeg

X570 Master, experiencing random restarts moving from F33i to F33j. WHEA logs say Cache Hierarchy Error. I suppose this is a SOC thing?
PC was running stable for a couple hours yesterday, handled all kinds of stress tests, but errors appeared this morning.


----------



## Yuke

F33j seems good so far. I am able to undervolt my Zen2 cpu again and dont have to run +0.05V offset and Extreme LLC to prevent stutters in game anymore


----------



## aveamurechi

Hey Guys,

I have come across some unexpected moneys these days D), and I'm looking to buy 64 or maybe even 128 GB RAM (although that may be a tall order). My requirements for it are very simple: they need to be 3600 CL18, and they need to run by activating XMP and doing not much else (I have not the time or interest to start manually tweaking timings). I have an X570 Aorus Master rev 1.2, and a 3950x (which I will maybe upgrade to 5950X or any Zen3+ thing that AMD cooks up on the AM4 platform, if that ever comes and is worth upgrading, of course)

My question is: do you guys have some experience with such high memory capacities? Any specific model recommendation? Any specific forum type resource where I might do some homework on these? 

The QVL for the board seems to stop at 32GB capacities, so...

Thanks


----------



## ManniX-ITA

aveamurechi said:


> My question is: do you guys have some experience with such high memory capacities? Any specific model recommendation? Any specific forum type resource where I might do some homework on these?


It gets though with these high density modules.
There's not much choice around.
I'd go for 3600 CL16 instead than CL18.

My understanding is almost all high density DIMMs are using Micron ICs.
There you have a choice of CL16 or CL18 but they are similarly priced for what I can see, I'd go for the better one since you don't want to fiddle with timings.









G.Skill Trident Z Neo DIMM Kit 64GB, DDR4-3600, CL16-22-22-42 ab € 312,89 (2023) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland


✔ Preisvergleich für G.Skill Trident Z Neo DIMM Kit 64GB, DDR4-3600, CL16-22-22-42 ✔ Bewertungen ✔ Produktinfo ⇒ Typ: DDR4 DIMM 288-Pin • Takt: 3600MHz • Module: 2x 32GB • JEDEC: PC4-28800U… ✔ Speicher ✔ Testberichte ✔ Günstig kaufen




geizhals.de













G.Skill Trident Z Neo DIMM Kit 64GB, DDR4-3600, CL18-22-22-42 (F4-3600C18D-64GTZN) ab € 234,98 (2023) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland


✔ Preisvergleich für G.Skill Trident Z Neo DIMM Kit 64GB, DDR4-3600, CL18-22-22-42 (F4-3600C18D-64GTZN) ✔ Bewertungen ✔ Produktinfo ⇒ Typ: DDR4 DIMM 288-Pin • Takt: 3600MHz • Module: 2x 32GB • JEDEC: PC4-28800U… ✔ Speicher ✔ Testberichte ✔ Günstig kaufen




geizhals.de





There's also the Samsung B-die option, limited to 4x16GB. It's much more expensive but the XMP timings are of course much better than with Micron.
Plus of course in case you'd want to fiddle with the timings, there's a lot of room for improvement.









G.Skill Trident Z RGB DIMM Kit 64GB, DDR4-3600, CL16-16-16-36 (F4-3600C16Q-64GTZR) ab € 579,73 (2023) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland


✔ Preisvergleich für G.Skill Trident Z RGB DIMM Kit 64GB, DDR4-3600, CL16-16-16-36 (F4-3600C16Q-64GTZR) ✔ Bewertungen ✔ Produktinfo ⇒ Typ: DDR4 DIMM 288-Pin • Takt: 3600MHz • Module: 4x 16GB • JEDEC: PC4-28800U… ✔ Speicher ✔ Testberichte ✔ Günstig kaufen




geizhals.de





In general I'd go for G.Skill as they have less compatibility issues when not in QVL.


----------



## LionAlonso

garikfox said:


> Wondering if anyone else is getting strange behavior in Windows after about 2 weeks with the BETA F33 BIOS's
> 
> It will freeze up chrome with mouse activity, stops when i open task manager.


Same today, dunno why


----------



## PopReference

F33j for the Master has been good for me. I had been cursed by keyboard disconnecting and crashing my games for the past few weeks and haven't had any random usb disconnects with the new bios so far.

Still have a few odd issues that have been here the whole time such as audio crackle with IF at 1900(and above) and Windows installing the wrong driver for usb DAC when plugged into the ports connected to the cpu directly.


----------



## RedRumy3

So far F33i on my Ultra is running good. No issues @ 1900/3800 on memory.


----------



## pakko

Hammerkeg said:


> X570 Master, experiencing random restarts moving from F33i to F33j. WHEA logs say Cache Hierarchy Error. I suppose this is a SOC thing?
> PC was running stable for a couple hours yesterday, handled all kinds of stress tests, but errors appeared this morning.


Hello!
Same problem here, From F32 to F33i i have whea errors while doing nothing on desktop. This is my event viewer.
My bios is stock with just XMP on =(


----------



## aveamurechi

ManniX-ITA said:


> It gets though with these high density modules.
> There's not much choice around.
> I'd go for 3600 CL16 instead than CL18.


How about these? 
HyperX HX436C18FB3K4/128 (approx 750EUR)

They are in stock in a good store in RO, and have an "affordable" price (probably elevated, but compared to other prices...)


----------



## Nighthog

aveamurechi said:


> How about these?
> HyperX HX436C18FB3K4/128 (approx 750EUR)
> 
> They are in stock in a good store in RO, and have an "affordable" price (probably elevated, but compared to other prices...)


I have a kit of these 2x16GB... bad overclockers. Micron *Rev.E* 16Gbit chips. I could barely do 4000Mhz with those. Higher frequency and your voltage limit decreases with it or else you can't boot. And they don't do good timings either. 
You want the Micron 16Gbit *rev.B* but those kits are expensive.

You only should buy these if you want to run XMP and nothing more really. Should be fine as such, but don't expect anything extra out from them. You get what the label/spec tells, nothing more.


----------



## ManniX-ITA

aveamurechi said:


> How about these?
> HyperX HX436C18FB3K4/128 (approx 750EUR)
> 
> They are in stock in a good store in RO, and have an "affordable" price (probably elevated, but compared to other prices...)


On paper, it's ok if you run them only with XMP.
I'd still go 100% for the G.Skill 3600C16.
This kit has an XMP profile at C16 which runs at 3000 MHz; lead me to think they run already very tight at 3600C18.

Still valid that IMO anything else which is not G.Skill on AMD is a higher risk if it's not in the QVL.
Risk which is 10x more for high density modules, they are uncommon.
And least, for what is worth, the G.Skill kits are "Designed for AMD Ryzen", this one is not.
Some basic testing with Ryzen maybe has been done, the Kingston not so sure.
Whatever you buy be sure you can send it back if it's not compatible, not only if it's defective.


----------



## Nighthog

ManniX-ITA said:


> On paper, it's ok if you run them only with XMP.
> I'd still go 100% for the G.Skill 3600C16.
> This kit has an XMP profile at C16 which runs at 3000 MHz; lead me to think they run already very tight at 3600C18.
> 
> Still valid that IMO anything else which is not G.Skill on AMD is a higher risk if it's not in the QVL.
> Risk which is 10x more for high density modules, they are uncommon.
> And least, for what is worth, the G.Skill kits are "Designed for AMD Ryzen", this one is not.
> Some basic testing with Ryzen maybe has been done, the Kingston not so sure.
> Whatever you buy be sure you can send it back if it's not compatible, not only if it's defective.


Kingston is reliable, they have no trouble to run their spec on AMD. Have tested several HyperX Fury kits and all run fine and overclock well. Only exception was the 16Gbit kits which were a disappointment for OC.


----------



## ManyThreads

Looks like Gigabyte just removed all versions of the F33 bios and now the most recent one is F32 from January. Anyone know why?









X570 AORUS MASTER (rev. 1.1/1.2) Support | Motherboard - GIGABYTE Canada


Lasting Quality from GIGABYTE.GIGABYTE Ultra Durable™ motherboards bring together a unique blend of features and technologies that offer users the absolute ...




www.gigabyte.com


----------



## FranticallySearching

What happened to the Curve Optimizer? F33j


----------



## Bart

ManyThreads said:


> Looks like Gigabyte just removed all versions of the F33 bios and now the most recent one is F32 from January. Anyone know why?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> X570 AORUS MASTER (rev. 1.1/1.2) Support | Motherboard - GIGABYTE Canada
> 
> 
> Lasting Quality from GIGABYTE.GIGABYTE Ultra Durable™ motherboards bring together a unique blend of features and technologies that offer users the absolute ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.gigabyte.com


The Canadian website is still showing F33i for the 1.0 version of the board. Weird, something must have been wacky in the code stream for 1.1/1.2 revisions.


----------



## ManniX-ITA

ManyThreads said:


> Looks like Gigabyte just removed all versions of the F33 bios and now the most recent one is F32 from January. Anyone know why?


Usually happens when they are going to release a new version.


----------



## chucky27

ManyThreads said:


> Looks like Gigabyte just removed all versions of the F33 bios and now the most recent one is F32 from January. Anyone know why?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> X570 AORUS MASTER (rev. 1.1/1.2) Support | Motherboard - GIGABYTE Canada
> 
> 
> Lasting Quality from GIGABYTE.GIGABYTE Ultra Durable™ motherboards bring together a unique blend of features and technologies that offer users the absolute ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.gigabyte.com


as mentioned they're just prepping to upload newer build. The link(s) for the upcoming ones (same as the latest posted by stasio) should be already up. You can take F32 link and replace it with F33x.


----------



## ccs86

Sorry for the off topic question, but I trust you guys.

I ordered a launch day 5900X from B&H, but assumed it would backorder and hustled to secure another one mid Nov. 

I have only done some mild tuning on it, and it hasn't given me any issues after a BIOS update resolved the idle reboots.

B&H order just showed up, so I can either sell it unopened, or I could keep the new one and sell the used one.

Is there any evidence suggesting more recent CPUs perform better, or is it still just a lottery?

Sent from my Pixel 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## kairi_zeroblade

ccs86 said:


> Sorry for the off topic question, but I trust you guys.
> 
> I ordered a launch day 5900X from B&H, but assumed it would backorder and hustled to secure another one mid Nov.
> 
> I have only done some mild tuning on it, and it hasn't given me any issues after a BIOS update resolved the idle reboots.
> 
> B&H order just showed up, so I can either sell it unopened, or I could keep the new one and sell the used one.
> 
> Is there any evidence suggesting more recent CPUs perform better, or is it still just a lottery?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 4 using Tapatalk


lottery..if you are curious you would have to try the new chip if it does any better in terms of IF Clock max range..higher should be better as it allows your Memory to run higher frequencies as well..(given no WHEA issues) else if you are happy then you can sell it for a higher price since its BNIB


----------



## ghiga_andrei

ccs86 said:


> Sorry for the off topic question, but I trust you guys.
> 
> I ordered a launch day 5900X from B&H, but assumed it would backorder and hustled to secure another one mid Nov.
> 
> I have only done some mild tuning on it, and it hasn't given me any issues after a BIOS update resolved the idle reboots.
> 
> B&H order just showed up, so I can either sell it unopened, or I could keep the new one and sell the used one.
> 
> Is there any evidence suggesting more recent CPUs perform better, or is it still just a lottery?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 4 using Tapatalk


My RMA CPU from AMD is lot 2105 and old one was 2046. I can tell you for sure that the new one has lower boost clocks, this is how they "fixed" the idle reboots. So if you don't have stability problems with the old one, keep it, it gives better performance than the new ones. I have to use CO -10 to reach the same benchmark scores as the old one at stock. But yes, the new one is stable at CO -10 where the old one gave reboots due to a bad core that needed +10 to be stable. So in the end after tweaking you could say they reach the same performance point, but not at stock.

My whole RMA story here: Replaced 3950X with 5950X = WHEA and reboots


----------



## MikeS3000

ghiga_andrei said:


> My RMA CPU from AMD is lot 2105 and old one was 2046. I can tell you for sure that the new one has lower boost clocks, this is how they "fixed" the idle reboots. So if you don't have stability problems with the old one, keep it, it gives better performance than the new ones. I have to use CO -10 to reach the same benchmark scores as the old one at stock. But yes, the new one is stable at CO -10 where the old one gave reboots due to a bad core that needed +10 to be stable. So in the end after tweaking you could say they reach the same performance point, but not at stock.
> 
> My whole RMA story here: Replaced 3950X with 5950X = WHEA and reboots


I 100% agree. I had a similar RMA experience with my 5900x and same issue with my #1 core needing +5 to +8 to pass single thread stress tests like prime95 and OCCT. Boost is a bit lower, but every core can handle some negative curve (ranges for -8 to -23). I always want a stable system at stock and then it's up to me to break it by tweaking  . My max IF without WHEA warnings was and still is 1900 on both chips. First chip was produced in November 2020 and the new one is early January for reference.


----------



## panni

ManniX-ITA said:


> Nice! Let us know how it goes.
> Did you try the Dynamic OC?
> 
> I've updated my niece B550 TUF Gaming Plus over Easter break and I've to say is even more rock solid, BIOS is very mature.
> Her 3600XT now can boot at FCLK 1800.
> 
> I love the original Noctua colors  still have an NH-U14 on one old rig, more than 10 years?
> 
> 
> 
> My understanding is previous AGESA was only a partial fix, 1.2.0.2 fully fixes the USB issues (so they say).


Nah I didn't bother with the Dynamic OC as I like the software approach with CTR.
Audio issues are not gone btw, not even with 1.2.0.2. Already got a ticket open with Microsoft and AMD.


----------



## Razor 116

Anybody else experiencing the following issue, I'm on the latest BIOS Aorus Master: When I set curve optimiser to all core and the offset to whatever all is fine and I boost all core to 4.5+ but when I set curve optimiser to per core offsets even to the same value I use in all core it only boosts to about 4GHz, thinking it's a bug?

Edit: Was an issue in F33i BIOS, seems to be fixed in F33j.


----------



## Fey Griffin

aveamurechi said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> I have come across some unexpected moneys these days D), and I'm looking to buy 64 or maybe even 128 GB RAM (although that may be a tall order). My requirements for it are very simple: they need to be 3600 CL18, and they need to run by activating XMP and doing not much else (I have not the time or interest to start manually tweaking timings). I have an X570 Aorus Master rev 1.2, and a 3950x (which I will maybe upgrade to 5950X or any Zen3+ thing that AMD cooks up on the AM4 platform, if that ever comes and is worth upgrading, of course)
> 
> My question is: do you guys have some experience with such high memory capacities? Any specific model recommendation? Any specific forum type resource where I might do some homework on these?
> 
> The QVL for the board seems to stop at 32GB capacities, so...
> 
> Thanks


I'm running 2xGSkill RipJaws V F4-3600C16-32GVK (so 64GB) with the same MB and a 5800X. Not got to tuning it yet, but it runs perfectly with the XMP config @ 16-22-22-42.

Hope this helps


----------



## Lexi is Dumb

anyone used f33i on a Pro Wifi with a 5000 chip here yet?
Is it working properly?
My 5900X is due to arrive any day now, wondering if its worth updating from F32 which is working perfectly with my 3700X.


----------



## smokedawg

I just got my 5950x about 2 weeks ago. Now using F33i on a X570 Xtreme. I think I am finally stable after running many benchmarks as well as mprime and stressapptest which before caused machine check errors pretty quickly. Shadow of the Tomb Raider is also running fine which caused restarts before even though corecylcer/mprime/occt seemed stable.





5950x_curve_optimizer_stability Benchmarks - OpenBenchmarking.org







openbenchmarking.org




I now settled on curve optimizer values
CCD1 0/-10/-10/0/-10/-10/-5/0
CCD2 -30
Compared to "No PBO, No XMP" I gain about 12% mixed performance across all those compile benchmarks (geekbench +3% ST, +30% MT)
Compared to "No PBO, XMP 3800cl14" I gain about 5% mixed performance (geekbench +0% ST, +10% MT).

I am really happy I have XMP 3800cl14/IF 1900 stable without fiddling too much. I set SOC Voltage to 1125, VDDP 900, VDDG CCD 950, VDDG IOD 1050. I could probably go lower on those and/or tighten XMP timings:








Only have one issue regarding onboard Bluetooth which has very low signal strength. I have to move my headphones almost next to my case to not have sound interrupts.


----------



## Nighthog

smokedawg said:


> Only have one issue regarding onboard Bluetooth which has very low signal strength. I have to move my headphones almost next to my case to not have sound interrupts.


The Bluetooth uses the Antenna for the WIFI, you need them installed for it to work properly.
You can then walk around the house without issue unless you have metal walls.


----------



## smokedawg

Nighthog said:


> The Bluetooth uses the Antenna for the WIFI, you need them installed for it to work properly.
> You can then walk around the house without issue unless you have metal walls.


Oh wow now I feel stupid. Thank you, that was it. Thought those antennas were for WiFi only. And you were not exaggerating with the range.


----------



## MikeS3000

Lexi is Dumb said:


> anyone used f33i on a Pro Wifi with a 5000 chip here yet?
> Is it working properly?
> My 5900X is due to arrive any day now, wondering if its worth updating from F32 which is working perfectly with my 3700X.


I'm on a Pro Wifi and no problems on 5900x with f33i.


----------



## GoforceReloaded

After 96+ hours of testing.

The bios F33i for the gigabyte X570 Xtreme REV 1.0 is ... error/bug free. (with a 3900X and a 5600X) (FINALLY ... xD)

No more bug with USB (before, i had random disconnection of keyboard/mouse and 2 external ssd/hdd) or sound-card, no more whea errors (with ram at 3600-3666-3733-3800)

With the F32 bios, i had WHEA errors, even at 3600mhz and 1800 FCLK ...

So far, it's the best bios released by Gigabyte/AMD.


*The only "problem" that i have since the begining with ALL the bios :

ProcODT is wrong by default, it's impossible to boot with ram of 3600+ if i set ProcODT to default, with 4 dimm*. (i'm using 4*8GB 3200C14 (who are working at 3800C14 easily))
ProcODT at default value and ram of 3600-3666-3733-3800 and ~1.48V = no boot.
With a ProcODT of 60ohm and below (53.3, 48, 43.6, 40, 36.9) the pc is booting fine.

I'm using 43.6ohm with 4 dimm a 3600-3800C14 and everyting is fine. (is there any benefit to lower it more ?)


----------



## Lexi is Dumb

MikeS3000 said:


> I'm on a Pro Wifi and no problems on 5900x with f33i.


Perfect, thankyou.


----------



## Nighthog

GoforceReloaded said:


> After 96+ hours of testing.
> 
> The bios F33i for the gigabyte X570 Xtreme REV 1.0 is ... error/bug free. (with a 3900X and a 5600X) (FINALLY ... xD)
> 
> No more bug with USB (before, i had random disconnection of keyboard/mouse and 2 external ssd/hdd) or sound-card, no more whea errors (with ram at 3600-3666-3733-3800)
> 
> With the F32 bios, i had WHEA errors, even at 3600mhz and 1800 FCLK ...
> 
> So far, it's the best bios released by Gigabyte/AMD.
> 
> 
> *The only "problem" that i have since the begining with ALL the bios :
> 
> ProcODT is wrong by default, it's impossible to boot with ram of 3600+ if i set ProcODT to default, with 4 dimm*. (i'm using 4*8GB 3200C14 (who are working at 3800C14 easily))
> ProcODT at default value and ram of 3600-3666-3733-3800 and ~1.48V = no boot.
> With a ProcODT of 60ohm and below (53.3, 48, 43.6, 40, 36.9) the pc is booting fine.
> 
> I'm using 43.6ohm with 4 dimm a 3600-3800C14 and everyting is fine. (is there any benefit to lower it more ?)


Yeah F33i is working nicely thus far, no bug/issues encountered that are crippling. 
Can chime in and agree on default procODT settings are a bit high for defaults [AUTO] with these new [F32-F33] releases, but choosing it manually is easy enough anyway.

I'm still a little disappointed PBO is locked for PRO processors & that they locked down AUTO-OC to +200MHz maximum for the new AGESA. (no more +500) 
That extra +500 was useful and could be used to gain extra performance.

I'm quite sour AMD keeps locking away ways to gain extra performance with PBO. It's tightly controlled and "locked" to what AMD wants it to be. Extra's not available for long.


----------



## saunupe1911

BIOS F33j does not fix the USB system freeze issues associated with X570 Aorus Masters. And honestly this crap is getting quite annoying. I use a USB switcher to frequently switch my mouse and keyboard from my personal and work PCs. This has been a pain ever since I built my system! So Gigabyte send F33j right back to the beta bin because it indeed IS NOT fixed contrary to your description statement.


----------



## Yuke

As rumours thicken regarding a Zen3+ cancellation, I jumped the waiting boat and ordered a 5900x...prepare for a lot of tears coming...my silicon quality luck was always average at best.


----------



## ryouiki

F33j for Master on both systems since it was first release on Tweaktown.... No WHEA, no other issues of note other than minor item display problem in BIOS.

Maybe is coincidence but for some reason my older 3900X was never boosting past about 4550 ever since the very old Aegesa ABBA release... but on this BIOS it has touched 4650 quite a few times. Whether that is BIOS or moon/planets/stars aligning who knows 😆


----------



## Nicked_Wicked

Been running F33j for a few days but it’s been great so far, no real issues to speak of and the BIOS UI changes are very welcome and make a lot more sense compared to the previous menu’s.

Keep it up GB!


----------



## TaunyTiger

Also been running F33j for a few days. Running great! Both F33i and F33j is going well with my USB BT soundcard. Have had some problems before, but none seens F33i. And I also like the new UI in the BIOS, im just missing the VDDG CCD/IOD settings. I guess the VDDG sets both CCD/IOD at the same voltage?
Still can't post 1900mhz FCLK tho, and 1933mhz+ post, but gives WHEA.


----------



## overpower

I see f33i being the latest for ultra. Does that version comes with the same changes as the f33j on master?


----------



## Razor 116

TaunyTiger said:


> Also been running F33j for a few days. Running great! Both F33i and F33j is going well with my USB BT soundcard. Have had some problems before, but none seens F33i. And I also like the new UI in the BIOS, im just missing the VDDG CCD/IOD settings. I guess the VDDG sets both CCD/IOD at the same voltage?
> Still can't post 1900mhz FCLK tho, and 1933mhz+ post, but gives WHEA.


You are still able to set separate voltages for CCD/IOD in the AMD Overclocking section, I agree that having the same setting in two places is annoying (especially when one doesn't allow the same granularity in the case of VDDG) but this appears to be par for the course with at least Gigabytes M/B's.


----------



## krz_ayman

Hi all,
I have a problem I am running on 3533mhz cl14 14 14 14 28 42 1.45V
With gskill 3600 Cl14 15 15 15 35 1.45V

But on the other hand I can not start with the xmp profile nor even at values above 3600 with released timings.

If anyone has any advice for me?

Thank you



https://zupimages.net/up/21/18/zuc7.jpg


----------



## meridius

Hi all

Do you think its save to update the Master Bios f11 to f33j ? and is it working ok as i use 4 dim slots and have the memory set to XMP. I don't overclock but do want a stable BIOS that won't break anything.

is the best way to update the bios in the bios using q-flash and is there a way to leave the older f11 bios in the dual bios chip, meaning i need to move the bios switch to the older bios and then boot the computer and go Stright into the bios to update it or would you just go over the working bios i use now f11 ? and what about fan profiles & settings do i need to remember all my settings before updating.

thanks


----------



## Frietkot Louis

meridius said:


> Hi all
> 
> Do you think its save to update the Master Bios f11 to f33j ? and is it working ok as i use 4 dim slots and have the memory set to XMP. I don't overclock but do want a stable BIOS that won't break anything.
> 
> is the best way to update the bios in the bios using q-flash and is there a way to leave the older f11 bios in the dual bios chip, meaning i need to move the bios switch to the older bios and then boot the computer and go Stright into the bios to update it or would you just go over the working bios i use now f11 ? and what about fan profiles & settings do i need to remember all my settings before updating.
> 
> thanks


Do you have a ryzen 3xxx or 5xxx ? I have tried a lot of bios releases F33x on my 3900x, and gave up. Went back to F20 which works well but I remember F11 and F12x working really well....
In other words, you can try if you have a 5xxx but I wouldn't bother with a 3xxx


----------



## meridius

Frietkot Louis said:


> Do you have a ryzen 3xxx or 5xxx ? I have tried a lot of bios releases F33x on my 3900x, and gave up. Went back to F20 which works well but I remember F11 and F12x working really well....
> In other words, you can try if you have a 5xxx but I wouldn't bother with a 3xxx


3900x, the thing is i have some problems with usb with an external USB disappearing and make the computer boot slow until I unplug it and re plug it back in and fixes the problem for maybe a week or two, also i am sure sometimes my external usb hard drive has been corrupted with the Master usb ports as i never had these problems with my older computer but this needs investigation.

why did you give up on the bios using 3900x ? I am not really into overclocking just want a system that works with no problems


----------



## Frietkot Louis

meridius said:


> 3900x, the thing is i have some problems with usb with an external USB disappearing and make the computer boot slow until I unplug it and re plug it back in and fixes the problem for maybe a week or two, also i am sure sometimes my external usb hard drive has been corrupted with the Master usb ports as i never had these problems with my older computer but this needs investigation.
> 
> why did you give up on the bios using 3900x ? I am not really into overclocking just want a system that works with no problems


I gave up because I had random hard resets with the F33 version, power-off and then power-on. Hasn't happened on F20.
You can of course give it a try, just save your bios profile for F11 on an USB stick first ;-)


----------



## pakko

Frietkot Louis said:


> I gave up because I had random hard resets with the F33 version, power-off and then power-on. Hasn't happened on F20.
> You can of course give it a try, just save your bios profile for F11 on an USB stick first ;-)


You have my same problem, Check your event viewer and You will find WHEA errors.. =(


----------



## pakko

meridius said:


> 3900x, the thing is i have some problems with usb with an external USB disappearing and make the computer boot slow until I unplug it and re plug it back in and fixes the problem for maybe a week or two, also i am sure sometimes my external usb hard drive has been corrupted with the Master usb ports as i never had these problems with my older computer but this needs investigation.
> 
> why did you give up on the bios using 3900x ? I am not really into overclocking just want a system that works with no problems


Please if You update came back here and tell us the results, thanks.


----------



## Yuke

What's the latest wisdom regarding switching from Zen2 to Zen3?

C-States?
Cool & Quiet?
VDDG-IOD/CCD?
VDDP?
EDC bug?
IF-Clocks?

on AGESA 1.2.0.2


----------



## meridius

Frietkot Louis said:


> I gave up because I had random hard resets with the F33 version, power-off and then power-on. Hasn't happened on F20.
> You can of course give it a try, just save your bios profile for F11 on an USB stick first ;-)


which version of f33 as there seems of been a few ? have you tried F33J

not to sure if i should upgrade if people are still having these WHEA problems ?


----------



## Doz uk

Hi folks

Im after some advice,

Im about to build a new machine and still have a few parts to acquire.

Ive already got the Aorus Master X570 Rev 1.2 board

I have in my hand a 5800x processor but Im seriously contemplating returning it to upgrade it as there's been a slight price drop on the 5900x, I probably wouldnt have bothered but the budgets gone out of the window as in my quest to find a 3070 or 3080 I ended up bagging a Founders edition 3090.

The thing thats tying me in knots is the Ram, Ive read a million posts to the point my heads going to explode and as I probably wont be overclocking it other that using the XMP profile Im after advice as to what to purchase.

my old 3930k machine is packing 32GB, I dont think i want to drop any lower, I remaster a few videos and mainly use it for gaming but its not uncommon for me to have 100 tabs on google open if im researching something.

Am I right in saying the sweet spot is 3600mhz? Im in the UK, budget is now not important as Ill build this and then relook at doing it again in 5+ years.

Any advice or better still links would be really appreciated.

Thanks in advance


----------



## ManniX-ITA

Doz uk said:


> I have in my hand a 5800x processor but Im seriously contemplating returning it to upgrade it as there's been a slight price drop on the 5900x, I probably wouldnt have bothered but the budgets gone out of the window as in my quest to find a 3070 or 3080 I ended up bagging a Founders edition 3090.


If you want to play games in the mid-term a 5800x is probably going to be more than enough.
But if you want to keep it for 5 years maybe a 5900x makes sense.
There are a lot of complaints about 5800x temperatures and faulty 5900x but I don't know what's the situation with latest batches.



Doz uk said:


> Am I right in saying the sweet spot is 3600mhz?


The sweet spot would be 3800Mhz but some 5000 can't do it for some arcane reason.
If you want peace of mind buy a decent 3600C14 B-die kit without RGB possibly.
Maybe in the future you'll want to OC, it should easily go up to 4000MHz.






B-Die Finder


Find Samsung B-Die DDR 4 memory kits on Amazon, Newegg and many more.




benzhaomin.github.io







Yuke said:


> C-States?
> Cool & Quiet?
> VDDG-IOD/CCD?
> VDDP?
> EDC bug?
> IF-Clocks?


No EDC bug, no problems with C-States or C&Q.
FCLK depends on your luck, some samples can't do 1900 others can do 1900+ without WHEA.
VSOC can be run up to 1.2V without problems; some samples can run 1.1V without drop in performances (but mostly 1CCD)
VDDP as always best at 900mV
VDDG CDD depends on sample; 1CCD best around 950mV, 2CCD 1000mV
VDDG IOD depends on config (USB stuff); 1000mV is usually enough, 1060mV sweet spot for OC and FCLK up to 2000+



meridius said:


> 3900x, the thing is i have some problems with usb with an external USB disappearing and make the computer boot slow until I unplug it and re plug it back in and fixes the problem for maybe a week or two, also i am sure sometimes my external usb hard drive has been corrupted with the Master usb ports as i never had these problems with my older computer but this needs investigation.


Couldn't you fix it with a bump in VSOC and VDDG IOD?
Then maybe you need AGESA 1.2.0.3 but of course it'd be more safe to stay on the old BIOS



krz_ayman said:


> If anyone has any advice for me?


Post a Zentimings screenshot


----------



## Waltc

meridius said:


> 3900x, the thing is i have some problems with usb with an external USB disappearing and make the computer boot slow until I unplug it and re plug it back in and fixes the problem for maybe a week or two, also i am sure sometimes my external usb hard drive has been corrupted with the Master usb ports as i never had these problems with my older computer but this needs investigation.
> 
> why did you give up on the bios using 3900x ? I am not really into overclocking just want a system that works with no problems


Check my sig...3900X. F33j runs like a top, XMP fully supported. No problems whatsoever. No instabilities at all. No crashes, reboots, etc. If you check the release notes on the main Gigabyte site you'll see that F33j not only includes the latest AGESAs from AMD, but contains fixes made to solve USB connectivity issues. (Which I've never had.) Like me, you run everything at stock clocks and voltages, so you should be fine. I have no idea why/how people can't run these bios versions.


----------



## krz_ayman

ManniX-ITA said:


> If you want to play games in the mid-term a 5800x is probably going to be more than enough.
> But if you want to keep it for 5 years maybe a 5900x makes sense.
> There are a lot of complaints about 5800x temperatures and faulty 5900x but I don't know what's the situation with latest batches.
> 
> 
> 
> The sweet spot would be 3800Mhz but some 5000 can't do it for some arcane reason.
> If you want peace of mind buy a decent 3600C14 B-die kit without RGB possibly.
> Maybe in the future you'll want to OC, it should easily go up to 4000MHz.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> B-Die Finder
> 
> 
> Find Samsung B-Die DDR 4 memory kits on Amazon, Newegg and many more.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> benzhaomin.github.io
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No EDC bug, no problems with C-States or C&Q.
> FCLK depends on your luck, some samples can't do 1900 others can do 1900+ without WHEA.
> VSOC can be run up to 1.2V without problems; some samples can run 1.1V without drop in performances (but mostly 1CCD)
> VDDP as always best at 900mV
> VDDG CDD depends on sample; 1CCD best around 950mV, 2CCD 1000mV
> VDDG IOD depends on config (USB stuff); 1000mV is usually enough, 1060mV sweet spot for OC and FCLK up to 2000+
> 
> 
> 
> Couldn't you fix it with a bump in VSOC and VDDG IOD?
> Then maybe you need AGESA 1.2.0.3 but of course it'd be more safe to stay on the old BIOS
> 
> 
> 
> Post a Zentimings screenshot



hi, here is the capture.



https://zupimages.net/up/21/18/4y1k.jpg


----------



## ManniX-ITA

krz_ayman said:


> hi, here is the capture.
> 
> 
> 
> https://zupimages.net/up/21/18/4y1k.jpg


You should first fix the voltages.
VSOC at 1.1V and VDDP at 1100 is not good.
Set VDDP at 900mV and split VDDG CCD 950mV and IOD 1000mV.
Try with XMP profile with GDM On.
What happens now when you set it to XMP? No post?


----------



## krz_ayman

[QUOTE = "ManniX-ITA, message: 28786342, membre: 538195"]
Vous devez d'abord fixer les tensions.
VSOC à 1,1 V et VDDP à 1100 ne sont pas bons.
Réglez VDDP à 900 mV et divisez le VDDG CCD 950 mV et IOD 1000 mV.
Essayez avec le profil XMP avec GDM On.
Que se passe-t-il maintenant lorsque vous le définissez sur XMP? Pas d'article?
[/CITATION]
ok i will try this, How much VSoc should I set?


----------



## ManniX-ITA

krz_ayman said:


> ok i will try this, How much VSoc should I set?


You can leave it at 1.1V
If you still can't boot at 3600 give a little bump to 1.12V-1.15V.
And if you still can't boot try raising VDDG IOD to 1050mV.


----------



## krz_ayman

ManniX-ITA said:


> You can leave it at 1.1V
> If you still can't boot at 3600 give a little bump to 1.12V-1.15V.
> And if you still can't boot try raising VDDG IOD to 1050mV.


Well done my friend you are the best, I put the 1.2v vsoc and the rest what you wrote.
You can give some explanation when you have time, to understand this operation if I would like to go up to 3800mhz. Thank you



https://zupimages.net/up/21/18/z3hc.jpg


----------



## ManniX-ITA

krz_ayman said:


> Well done my friend you are the best, I put the 1.2v vsoc and the rest what you wrote.
> You can give some explanation when you have time, to understand this operation if I would like to go up to 3800mhz. Thank you
> 
> 
> 
> https://zupimages.net/up/21/18/z3hc.jpg


With these settings you can probably go up to 3800MHz already.
But I didn't say 1.2V, I said 1.12V 
It's too high for a 3900x, you shouldn't go above 1.17V set in BIOS.
And is very likely not needed for FCLK 1800, 1.12V should be already enough.
It was probably the VDDP too high and/or the IOD too low that were blocking you for FCLK 1800.


----------



## Doz uk

There is a set of 3800mhz Ram with 14 Latency on the QVL list but it runs at 1.5v ( F4-3800C14Q-32GTZN )

Is that feasible. ?

Sorry I dont understand more about the ram but just about every other module kit on the list runs at 1.35V. Will that shorten the life of anything ?

Thanks for the advice and the earlier reply


----------



## ManniX-ITA

Doz uk said:


> Is that feasible. ?
> 
> Sorry I dont understand more about the ram but just about every other module kit on the list runs at 1.35V. Will that shorten the life of anything ?


Yes, it's quite a capable kit with a good binning.
It's a Samsung B-die so it can run at 1.5V without problems.
Needs a decent ventilation but nothing exceptional.
If you are not interested in OC and want to run it with XMP at 3800MHz it's a good choice.


----------



## TaunyTiger

Doz uk said:


> There is a set of 3800mhz Ram with 14 Latency on the QVL list but it runs at 1.5v ( F4-3800C14Q-32GTZN )
> 
> Is that feasible. ?
> 
> Sorry I dont understand more about the ram but just about every other module kit on the list runs at 1.35V. Will that shorten the life of anything ?
> 
> Thanks for the advice and the earlier reply


Samsung B-die can handle 1.5v. I got 3600mhz CL16 @ 1,35v running 3733mhz cl14 @ 1,47v. 3733mhz because 3800mhz wont post (IF 1900mhz).


----------



## aveamurechi

ManniX-ITA said:


> On paper, it's ok if you run them only with XMP.
> I'd still go 100% for the G.Skill 3600C16.
> This kit has an XMP profile at C16 which runs at 3000 MHz; lead me to think they run already very tight at 3600C18.
> 
> Still valid that IMO anything else which is not G.Skill on AMD is a higher risk if it's not in the QVL.
> Risk which is 10x more for high density modules, they are uncommon.
> And least, for what is worth, the G.Skill kits are "Designed for AMD Ryzen", this one is not.
> Some basic testing with Ryzen maybe has been done, the Kingston not so sure.
> Whatever you buy be sure you can send it back if it's not compatible, not only if it's defective.



Thanks to all the guys that replied to my question. That really helped me to make up my mind what to do now.

The way I see it:

granted, G.Skill seem to have a very good rep
granted, Hyper-X seem to have a good rep but less than G.Skill.
you might remember that I am interested in (maybe, if worth it) change the MASTER to a X570S MASTER (when available), upgrade the 3950X to a 5950X, or whatever other AM4 processor AMD cooks-up (although the rumors are fuzzy).
yes, whatever I do I need to be able to RMA easily, which is a problem because, at least in RO, for this kind of high density memory, all retailers have like 1pcs in stock; so if it does not work (DOA, or just not playing nice with whatever quirks my setup might have), then I am in trouble.
the last two things make it very uncomfortable and stressful to get a new RAM kit now because: what if it does not work with my current setup (see my RMA concerns)? what if it works with current, but I get in trouble with the future set-up (whatever that may be...)

So I have decided:

I will upgrade my board first (if the X570S line maybe becomes real and is worth it)
I will upgrade my CPU next (either 5950X, or ...)
only then I will upgrade the RAM (on the final set-up in terms of CPU/MB); in the mean time maybe (6-8 MO) the chip shortage gets better; maybe prices drop due to DDR5... who knows.
in the mean time, I have on order WaterCooling parts for a custom loop from AquaComputer. They promise me they will arrive mid May, so my bit of extra money will go that way for now. The WC set-up will be useful independent of the other parts I change in the system. Besides: Summer is coming ; the heat situation in my little apartment... is not comfortable. This is also a nice pandemic project... and not as stressful and expensive as the RAM thing.


----------



## Yuke

5900x arrived a day earlier than expected.

BIOS defaults show those boost clocks:










CCD1 seems nice, not sure about the second yet. Gonna test default stability first obviously for a week or two, lets see how it goes.


----------



## Valka814

Guys! What settings should I use for CPPC and CPPC Prefered Cores? Aorus Elite x570+3700X. Thank you!


----------



## Yuke

Yuke said:


> 5900x arrived a day earlier than expected.
> 
> BIOS defaults show those boost clocks:
> 
> View attachment 2489161
> 
> 
> CCD1 seems nice, not sure about the second yet. Gonna test default stability first obviously for a week or two, lets see how it goes.


Wow, preliminary results for RAM OC are out...seems really good so far, I didnt even have to touch any voltage setting until going over 1933Mhz IF. XMP-profile timings.











Did not touch timings at all. Karhu with activated Cache stress.


----------



## KedarWolf

Yuke said:


> Wow, preliminary results for RAM OC are out...seems really good so far, I didnt even have to touch any voltage setting until going over 1933Mhz IF. XMP-profile timings.
> 
> 
> View attachment 2489185
> 
> 
> Does that pass OCCT with no WHEA errors or if you check your event log are there WHEA errors there?
> 
> Did not touch timings at all. Karhu with activated Cache stress.


----------



## Yuke

KedarWolf said:


> Does that pass OCCT with no WHEA errors or if you check your event log are there WHEA errors there?


What test do I run in OCCT? Large Data set? or the Memory test?

Nevermind, lots of WHEA errors, wow. Thats too bad i guess, but funny how Karhu just keeps going. Guess ill try a lower IF clock.


----------



## KedarWolf

Yuke said:


> What test do I run in OCCT? Large Data set? or the Memory test?
> 
> Nevermind, lots of WHEA errors, wow. Thats too bad i guess, but funny how Karhu just keeps going. Guess ill try a lower IF clock.


For many people 3800 is the hard cap before getting WHEA errors, or 3733 even.


----------



## Yuke

KedarWolf said:


> For many people 3800 is the hard cap before getting WHEA errors, or 3733 even.


I see. Increasing VDDG to 1100mV postponed the hardware error but eventually it popped up. 4000Mhz looks like a no go for me within reasonable voltages.


----------



## guanin2999

Yuke said:


> Wow, preliminary results for RAM OC are out...seems really good so far, I didnt even have to touch any voltage setting until going over 1933Mhz IF. XMP-profile timings.
> 
> 
> View attachment 2489185
> 
> 
> Did not touch timings at all. Karhu with activated Cache stress.


What kit are you using with these settings?


----------



## Yuke

guanin2999 said:


> What kit are you using with these settings?


You can see it at the bottom of the Zen-Timings screenshot


----------



## guanin2999

Yuke said:


> You can see it at the bottom of the Zen-Timings screenshot


That came with an XMP profile of 4000 MHz?


----------



## Yuke

guanin2999 said:


> That came with an XMP profile of 4000 MHz?


No, i used the XMP profile timings for the 4000Mhz OC attempt but im getting WHEA errors anyway, so really no point in going with anything over 3800Mhz.


----------



## TaunyTiger

Yuke said:


> Wow, preliminary results for RAM OC are out...seems really good so far, I didnt even have to touch any voltage setting until going over 1933Mhz IF. XMP-profile timings.
> 
> 
> View attachment 2489185
> 
> 
> Did not touch timings at all. Karhu with activated Cache stress.


I've done the same with the same ram as yours. 4000mhz with lots of WHEA errors. My AMD 3600 did make FCLK 1900mhz, but my 5900X don't. :/
So I'm stuck att 3733mhz CL14.


----------



## Yuke

TaunyTiger said:


> I've done the same with the same ram as yours. 4000mhz with lots of WHEA errors. My AMD 3600 did make FCLK 1900mhz, but my 5900X don't. :/
> So I'm stuck att 3733mhz CL14.


I passed 1 hour of OCCT with those:










...but I had to push voltages. Anything above 1933Mhz, regardless of timings and voltages, gave me WHEA.


----------



## iRX

Valka814 said:


> Guys! What settings should I use for CPPC and CPPC Prefered Cores? Aorus Elite x570+3700X. Thank you!


I have both of them turned "On" and no problem  P.S. this from 1usmus recomendations


----------



## TaunyTiger

Valka814 said:


> Guys! What settings should I use for CPPC and CPPC Prefered Cores? Aorus Elite x570+3700X. Thank you!


CPPC & CPPC Prefered should both be set on Enable. What I understand, it help's Windows to use your best cores the most.


----------



## Yuke

What's the rule for applying the offset values for per core overclock/undervolt?

Good cores get a negative value closer to 0? Bad cores an even more negative value?


----------



## KedarWolf

Yuke said:


> What's the rule for applying the offset values for per core overclock/undervolt?
> 
> Good cores get a negative value closer to 0? Bad cores an even more negative value?


Here are my settings, my best cores are at 17, worst cores 30 etc.

I get over 11700 in Cinebench R20 and I run my CPU at a .0625v negative offset.




















Below are ALL my BIOS settings.




http://imgur.com/a/r44xPOt


----------



## KedarWolf

New chipset drivers.



We'll be back.


----------



## Yuke

KedarWolf said:


> Here are my settings, my best cores are at 17, worst cores 30 etc.
> 
> I get over 11700 in Cinebench R20 and I run my CPU at a .0625v negative offset.
> 
> View attachment 2489305
> 
> 
> View attachment 2489304
> 
> 
> 
> Below are ALL my BIOS settings.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/a/r44xPOt


Thanks, what rules did you apply for EDC/PPT/TDC limits?


----------



## KedarWolf

Yuke said:


> Thanks, what rules did you apply for EDC/PPT/TDC limits?


I try for better multi-core and run 330/230/230 Scaler 10, CPU Boost 200.


----------



## LionAlonso

KedarWolf said:


> New chipset drivers.
> 
> 
> 
> We'll be back.


Not in AMD official page...


----------



## lum-x

I found some x5950 for 830.77 €. How temting is to get one.


----------



## ghiga_andrei

lum-x said:


> I found some x5950 for 830.77 €. How temting is to get one.


Do not buy a zen 3 if you cannot return it or have warranty. You may get a bad sample, chances are very high.


----------



## lum-x

ghiga_andrei said:


> Do not buy a zen 3 if you cannot return it or have warranty. You may get a bad sample, chances are very high.


There are more than 10 in stock, just not aware what batches are better. The hole bad sample adventure with zen 3 is scarry. Just not sure if i get a sample how to convine the shop about that.


----------



## Yuke

Am I ******ed or does Zen3 boost less often if you deactivate P-States? Never noticed a difference with Zen2.


----------



## ManniX-ITA

Yuke said:


> Am I ******ed or does Zen3 boost less often if you deactivate P-States? Never noticed a difference with Zen2.


Do you mean C-States?


----------



## Yuke

ManniX-ITA said:


> Do you mean C-States?


Yes. Brain was fried from testing every core yesterday....

but let me explain...if C-States off I needed 5 more cycles of BoostTester to achieve the same Boost Clocks, compared to C-States on.

Something else: What's the deal with PPT/EDC/TDC values this time around? Is it necessary to adjust? Thumb rule to apply?

After checking CO values out I landed on this:

















This is still with default power limits, tho...5Ghz on every core seems not achievable for my sample, due to the BIOS limitation (-30 max and only +200Mhz).


----------



## ghiga_andrei

Yuke said:


> Am I ******ed or does Zen3 boost less often if you deactivate P-States? Never noticed a difference with Zen2.


In my 5900x it makes a big difference, yes, the C-States. With the same other settings, disabling C-States drops the R20 single thread score from 635 to 620. The reason is probably that since the other cores draw more power since they are not in sleep, the working core has less thermal headroom to boost. For multi-core it makes no difference since no core is sleeping anyway.

In the end I left C-States enabled.


----------



## ManniX-ITA

Yuke said:


> but let me explain...if C-States off I needed 5 more cycles of BoostTester to achieve the same Boost Clocks, compared to C-States on.
> 
> Something else: What's the deal with PPT/EDC/TDC values this time around? Is it necessary to adjust? Thumb rule to apply?


Yes, in the latest AGESA releases they enable dLDO injection; if the other cores are in a low power C-State there's a huge advantage.
Since this change running without C-State got much worse than before.

Yes you still need to calibrate the limits if you want more performances.
Couldn't find "rules" like with the 3000...
You need to be careful about EDC; too high and you get random reboots.
Should be calibrated to the max before starts crashing.
To the max gives you better MT, lower better ST.
PPT and TDC higher than the max consumption.
Lots of people posted here around some good settings for their 5900x.
With the 5950x I use 280/165/215.


----------



## Yuke

ManniX-ITA said:


> Yes, in the latest AGESA releases they enable dLDO injection; if the other cores are in a low power C-State there's a huge advantage.
> Since this change running without C-State got much worse than before.
> 
> Yes you still need to calibrate the limits if you want more performances.
> Couldn't find "rules" like with the 3000...
> You need to be careful about EDC; too high and you get random reboots.
> Should be calibrated to the max before starts crashing.
> To the max gives you better MT, lower better ST.
> PPT and TDC higher than the max consumption.
> Lots of people posted here around some good settings for their 5900x.
> With the 5950x I use 280/165/215.


okay, thanks.

quick small FFT with motherboard limits showed 225W peak draw and around 216W sustained (at 90°C)

I guess i can go from there.


----------



## Yuke

Yuke said:


> okay, thanks.
> 
> quick small FFT with motherboard limits showed 225W peak draw and around 216W sustained (at 90°C)
> 
> I guess i can go from there.


Well, no matter what I tried, CPU-Z single core was either lower or the same as without different power limits but at least I was able to push Multicore a bit.


----------



## Yuke

ManniX-ITA said:


> With the 5950x I use 280/165/215.


This is PPT/EDC/TDC?


----------



## ManniX-ITA

Yuke said:


> This is PPT/EDC/TDC?


PPT/TDC/EDC

With CPU-z ST I get similar result for Core 0.
Check your best core changing affinity; mine can go up to 694-702


----------



## Yuke

ManniX-ITA said:


> PPT/TDC/EDC
> 
> With CPU-z ST I get similar result for Core 0.
> Check your best core changing affinity; mine can go up to 694-702


My boostclocks are dropping sigificantly if i go EDC > TDC ... im confused. If i drop EDC below TDC I can literally see my boost stages rising (until i reach i point where my system crashes), but it hurts my multicore performance.


----------



## meridius

Waltc said:


> Check my sig...3900X. F33j runs like a top, XMP fully supported. No problems whatsoever. No instabilities at all. No crashes, reboots, etc. If you check the release notes on the main Gigabyte site you'll see that F33j not only includes the latest AGESAs from AMD, but contains fixes made to solve USB connectivity issues. (Which I've never had.) Like me, you run everything at stock clocks and voltages, so you should be fine. I have no idea why/how people can't run these bios versions.


thanks, i might give it ago, would it be better to switch to the other bios that came with the motherboard and update that as its older than the one i am using and leave the version i am using now on as well to be safe ? 

@*ManniX-ITA*

you said

Couldn't you fix it with a bump in VSOC and VDDG IOD?
Then maybe you need AGESA 1.2.0.3 but of course it'd be more safe to stay on the old BIOS 

should not have to play with different settings to get usb to work to be honest and why is the older versions of the bios more safe ? as i thought newer bios would fix problems but thanks


----------



## ManniX-ITA

meridius said:


> should not have to play with different settings to get usb to work to be honest and why is the older versions of the bios more safe ? as i thought newer bios would fix problems but thanks


Cause AMD sucks that's why you have to play with settings 
New BIOS is the unforeseen, do you really want to leave the old route for the new one?


----------



## PJVol

ManniX-ITA said:


> New BIOS is the unforeseen


Sorry for my misunderstanding, did you mean you think no agesa updates are expected anytime soon?


----------



## ManniX-ITA

PJVol said:


> Sorry for my misunderstanding, did you mean you think no agesa updates are expected anytime soon?


No no, I mean if the old BIOS works maybe it's better not to jump on the new one.
The latest AGESA did not fix any of the USB issues for me. Not that I have many, some annoyances.
If the can fix it via voltages, it's probably better than jumping on the new one.


----------



## PJVol

ManniX-ITA said:


> The latest AGESA did not fix any of the USB issues for me


I think I can join the club )) Not 100% sure though, but noticed some worrying signs recently


----------



## ManniX-ITA

PJVol said:


> I think I can join the club )) Not 100% sure though, but noticed some worrying signs recently


I mostly had sporadic issues with the USB SSD with the benching install.
That was till AGESA 1.2.0.0.
When they started "fixing" USB it got worse...
Now I have the Logitech USB headphones getting crazy sometimes and I need to completely power off the PC to fix it...
The USB SSD very often gets stuck across reboots and I have to unplug it.
Sometimes I also see a whole USB Hub resetting at boot 
I really hope 1.2.0.3 will improve....


----------



## Yuke

any 5900x users who could write down their new PPT/TDC/EDC limits?

Not sure if im doing the right approach here lmao


----------



## qiller

5950X with X570 Aorus Xtreme, still F32 (waiting for final F33 release): 120/0/180 TDC/EDC/PPT.


----------



## MyJules

5950x, x570Elite

PPT/TDC/EDC
172/125/125, VDDG CCD 1020, IOD, 1002 (values in BIOS)

I also set max temp for 82c (just a matter of personal preference)


----------



## DeeViens

5950X
X570 Aorus Xtreme
PPT/TDC/EDC
167/120/155 
-20 all cores
+50 BO


----------



## Hammerkeg

Yuke said:


> This is PPT/EDC/TDC?


Only 165 for EDC? Do you see any slowdown in L3 cache speed with that?
EDIT: Interesting, I'm seeing pretty low values (compared to mine) for power limits from everyone. I'm running 230/200/230 currently, maybe I should try lowering see what perf difference I get.


----------



## Yuke

Hammerkeg said:


> Only 165 for EDC? Do you see any slowdown in L3 cache speed with that?
> EDIT: Interesting, I'm seeing pretty low values (compared to mine) for power limits from everyone. I'm running 230/200/230 currently, maybe I should try lowering see what perf difference I get.


You are asking the wrong one but I am confused in general how people can do EDC > TDC, my Cores literally stop boosting if I do that + multicore gets ****ed up on top of that.


----------



## DeeViens

Yuke said:


> You are asking the wrong one but I am confused in general how people can do EDC > TDC, my Cores literally stop boosting if I do that + multicore gets ****ed up on top of that.


I am a mac user.
I built this PC for 3D modeling and rendering

and follow this and other tutorials 




my goal was maximum single-core performance and good multi-core performance on air
Never crashed or restarted, very happy with this setting.


----------



## qiller

DeeViens said:


> 5950X
> X570 Aorus Xtreme
> PPT/TDC/EDC
> 167/120/155
> -20 all cores
> +50 BO





DeeViens said:


> my goal was maximum single-core performance and good multi-core performance on air
> Never crashed or restarted, very happy with this setting.


Stability checked with corecycler? -20 CO would lead to crashes and errors in corecycler with my 5950X.


----------



## ghiga_andrei

DeeViens said:


> I am a mac user.
> I built this PC for 3D modeling and rendering
> 
> and follow this and other tutorials
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my goal was maximum single-core performance and good multi-core performance on air
> Never crashed or restarted, very happy with this setting.


Very nice video, did not see it before.


----------



## IlIfadeIlI

So I just had a Windows 10 update that automatically installed for AMD SCSIAdapter that made my drive unbootable and reset my bios. Thankfully after 3 boots it did a system restore to fix itsef. Scary ****. Just a heads up.


----------



## PiotrMKG

IlIfadeIlI said:


> So I just had a Windows 10 update that automatically installed for AMD SCSIAdapter that made my drive unbootable and reset my bios. Thankfully after 3 boots it did a system restore to fix itsef. Scary ****. Just a heads up.


I had this too,


----------



## DeeViens

qiller said:


> Stability checked with corecycler? -20 CO would lead to crashes and errors in corecycler with my 5950X.


never checked with this app 
maybe someday

worked for ~ 2 months in several 3D applications and renders every day + Adobe suite without glitch

I found a video from which I set my settings





sorry for my english: /


----------



## Hammerkeg

I have -30 on CCX1 and -20 on CCX2 (some can go a bit lower C10 is -27 for example) on my 5950X


----------



## Waltc

IlIfadeIlI said:


> So I just had a Windows 10 update that automatically installed for AMD SCSIAdapter that made my drive unbootable and reset my bios. Thankfully after 3 boots it did a system restore to fix itsef. Scary ****. Just a heads up.


If you are running Win10 Pro there is a Group Policy setting that allows you to turn off all device driver updates through Windows Update. Bing/Google/duck it. I've been running that way for a more than a year, IIRC. Works great. Then you only update device drivers from the websites of the manufacturers of your devices.


----------



## Hammerkeg

Waltc said:


> If you are running Win10 Pro there is a Group Policy setting that allows you to turn off all device driver updates through Windows Update. Bing/Google/duck it. I've been running that way for a more than a year, IIRC. Works great. Then you only update device drivers from the websites of the manufacturers of your devices.


There's also a way to disable it for certain devices only. However windows starts bitching that the update is blocked if you do so.


----------



## qiller

DeeViens said:


> never checked with this app


You should, if you want to be sure.


Hammerkeg said:


> I have -30 on CCX1 and -20 on CCX2 (some can go a bit lower C10 is -27 for example) on my 5950X


The same, checked with corecycler? Never saw a 5950X that does -30 in corecycler on best cores/ccd.


----------



## ManniX-ITA

qiller said:


> The same, checked with corecycler? Never saw a 5950X that does -30 in corecycler on best cores/ccd.


Whole CCD at the same negative count means a very low boost


----------



## saint12

PiotrMKG said:


> I had this too,





IlIfadeIlI said:


> So I just had a Windows 10 update that automatically installed for AMD SCSIAdapter that made my drive unbootable and reset my bios. Thankfully after 3 boots it did a system restore to fix itsef. Scary ****. Just a heads up.


Also just had this happen thought my board died couldn't boot to windows and had to use the clear cmos button


----------



## Yuke

ManniX-ITA said:


> Whole CCD at the same negative count means a very low boost


so what do you suggest? just randomly put in numbers when -30 is stable? I dont get this whole system...


----------



## superleeds27

IlIfadeIlI said:


> So I just had a Windows 10 update that automatically installed for AMD SCSIAdapter that made my drive unbootable and reset my bios. Thankfully after 3 boots it did a system restore to fix itsef. Scary ****. Just a heads up.


God knows how this has managed to get into the stable channel.

Few more thoughts here:

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/Amd/comments/n6synx


----------



## SacraficeMyGoat

Also had the issue where my bios was reset (looks like it flashed back to an older BIOS version, so i had to reinstall F33n.)

After I reinstalled F33n, Resize BAR is no longer working. I put my previous settings in already, disabled CSM, enabled 4G decode or w/e and I can not get Resize BAR to work now.

Anyone run into the same issue and/or know a fix for this? I've tried disabling and reenabling the settings, but nothing has worked.

Edit: Nvm..... I accidently installed F31n, instead of F33i. AGHHH. What a PIA.


----------



## Jeffreybt

IlIfadeIlI said:


> So I just had a Windows 10 update that automatically installed for AMD SCSIAdapter that made my drive unbootable and reset my bios. Thankfully after 3 boots it did a system restore to fix itsef. Scary ****. Just a heads up.


I did the same, nothing I did was able to fix it, I tried rebooting, repairing, uninstalling the latest updates from the recovery console, safe mode. I ended up formatting and windows update installed it again and I had the same issue, but this time i was able to recover from it.


----------



## ManniX-ITA

Yuke said:


> so what do you suggest? just randomly put in numbers when -30 is stable? I dont get this whole system...


I don't know what to say about CO, it's a mess
Tested with CoreCycler, I think first time with AGESA 1.2.x.x and it fails on every core
OCCT Extreme failed as well
Set my best core to -10 instead of -20 and OCCT doesn't fail
But the Core 1 boost at the same frequency and has the same performances as before...


----------



## Yuke

ManniX-ITA said:


> I don't know what to say about CO, it's a mess
> Tested with CoreCycler, I think first time with AGESA 1.2.x.x and it fails on every core
> OCCT Extreme failed as well
> Set my best core to -10 instead of -20 and OCCT doesn't fail
> But the Core 1 boost at the same frequency and has the same performances as before...


Im using OCCT small FFT and so far my second best core is only giving me troubles...im losing my mind trying to find balance between boost clocks, multicore score and stablity and only people with 5950x seem to post settings lol


----------



## qiller

My curve with F32: 0 -5 +5 -5 0 -5 0 -5 -15 -5 -15 -15 -15 -15 -15 -15. I guess with final F33 (Agesa 1.2.0.x) this has to be revalidated.


----------



## Yuke

Found good multicore settings with *210/143/165* but my single core boosting is pretty much rip...dropped from 686 to 675 in CPU-Z. :/


----------



## ManniX-ITA

@Yuke 

For CO count I use a base low; which was around 45 in the early AGESA, then 31 now 28.
Then an higher one for the best cores; if your Core 0 is not one of the best push it as best as it can.
My Core 0 is luckily almost as good as the best 2.

Check your CPPC priority list on HWInfo:










Check quality of Processor 0 against your best cores looking at Event 55 in System logs:

















As you can see Core0 has almost same quality of Core1 (Processor 2 is Core1 T0).
That means I can use almost the same CO count; Core0 will boost less.

Initially I was able to use -25 on Core1 and Core4 and -20 on Core0.
Then I had to go down to -20 on all best and -28 on the rest.
Now I have to set Core1 to -10 to avoid crashing in OCCT.

Every AGESA is making things worse and yous should re-test everything to be sure they are stable.
Not that I ever noticed any issue but... if OCCT Extreme crashes there's a chance.

About performances; lower is the base core and best the baseline. All-core MT will be much happier with a base low count, ST will improve a bit.
But the bad cores can't go much down, at least with these new AGESAs... 

What will define the ST performances is their CO count but not really much the count itself; it's the delta against the low count.
I could score CPU-z ST up to 726 with -23 and -28 but it would reboot very easily.
With a low count of -31 and -23 the score would decrease to 700.

Remember that you don't care at all about the ST boost of the other cores if you have a standard cooling
You need a good boost on the best ones only and Core 0.
Whenever there's such a load that needs also the other cores you are already at a point where they are not able to boost to 5.1 GHz.
They'll probably run all at 4.8 to 5.0 GHz tops.

These are my max clocks right now (hope I can keep it):










I'm fine with 2nd CCD at 5 GHz cause no one of these cores will ever run a high load single thread.

These were the clocks with Core1 set to -20 instead of -10, not much of a difference:


----------



## ManyThreads

Hi All,

I ran into a very strange issue today, wondering if anyone might be able to shed some light.

X570 Master v1.1, F33C BIOS, haven't touched a thing since initial setup 3 months ago (XMP, fan curves, PBO, curve optimizer - that's it).

I walked up to my PC today to see that it had rebooted itself into a boot failure, I did have a pending windows update so I can't be sure if that forced the restart or not. Anyway, I tried everything to get the PC to boot and it would not, so I entered the BIOS and saw that a few things had changed, such as my fan curves being reset and my XMP was now disabled. Very strange. All drives were being recognized including the boot drive (Samsung 980 Pro 1TB).

The PC still was reporting a boot failure, so I reset to default BIOS settings (which it seemed to have done already by itself anyway), and the PC immediately booted into windows without issue. Now that things appear to be working, I went back into the BIOS to reset XMP, fan curves, PBO, and curve optimizer, however I can no longer see the Curve Optimizer anywhere in the BIOS menus, and it's definitely not in it's usual place under "AMD Overclocking". I do have PBO enabled.

Any suggestions would be appreciated - the boot failure is a mystery, but now that I'm back up and running I'd like to reset my curve optimizer (5950X, I was just using a global -10) but the feature appears to have disappeared despite still being on the F33C BIOS I have always been using.


----------



## qiller

Seems Gigabyte pushed some wrong driver updates to microsoft:








Gigabyte X570 Aorus Xtreme Owners Club


F33 beta bios got pulled, all I see up is the F32 bios. Looking for that new bios to help with audio and USB stability. No dice for a while I suppose. That usually means that they are about to post a new version.




www.overclock.net












Gigabyte X570 Aorus Xtreme Owners Club


F33 beta bios got pulled, all I see up is the F32 bios. Looking for that new bios to help with audio and USB stability. No dice for a while I suppose. That usually means that they are about to post a new version.




www.overclock.net





This is why I have automatic windows update installation and driver installation over windows updates deactivated.

Edit: If windows is making a restore point, you can recover your standard nvme-driver with this method too, if you failboot 3 times in a row.


----------



## scanz

Having the same failed Windows update issue and stuck in boot loop - automatic repair does nothing, chkdsk finds no errors and bios now has odd settings... Sigh

Edit: sorted now, but what a pain in the ass...


----------



## ManniX-ITA

ManyThreads said:


> Any suggestions would be appreciated - the boot failure is a mystery, but now that I'm back up and running I'd like to reset my curve optimizer (5950X, I was just using a global -10) but the feature appears to have disappeared despite still being on the F33C BIOS I have always been using.


Sorry for the silly question: did you check the actual BIOS version is still F33C?
Seems to me it failed to boot and switched to the backup BIOS.
If that's so; there's a dip switch to disable the dynamic Dual BIOS switch.
Just set main or backup with the other dip switch. It's safer as it'll only switch when you ask for it.


----------



## Yuke

ManniX-ITA said:


> @Yuke
> 
> For CO count I use a base low; which was around 45 in the early AGESA, then 31 now 28.
> Then an higher one for the best cores; if your Core 0 is not one of the best push it as best as it can.
> My Core 0 is luckily almost as good as the best 2.
> 
> Check your CPPC priority list on HWInfo:
> 
> View attachment 2489543
> 
> 
> Check quality of Processor 0 against your best cores looking at Event 55 in System logs:
> 
> View attachment 2489544
> View attachment 2489545
> 
> 
> As you can see Core0 has almost same quality of Core1 (Processor 2 is Core1 T0).
> That means I can use almost the same CO count; Core0 will boost less.
> 
> Initially I was able to use -25 on Core1 and Core4 and -20 on Core0.
> Then I had to go down to -20 on all best and -28 on the rest.
> Now I have to set Core1 to -10 to avoid crashing in OCCT.
> 
> Every AGESA is making things worse and yous should re-test everything to be sure they are stable.
> Not that I ever noticed any issue but... if OCCT Extreme crashes there's a chance.
> 
> About performances; lower is the base core and best the baseline. All-core MT will be much happier with a base low count, ST will improve a bit.
> But the bad cores can't go much down, at least with these new AGESAs...
> 
> What will define the ST performances is their CO count but not really much the count itself; it's the delta against the low count.
> I could score CPU-z ST up to 726 with -23 and -28 but it would reboot very easily.
> With a low count of -31 and -23 the score would decrease to 700.
> 
> Remember that you don't care at all about the ST boost of the other cores if you have a standard cooling
> You need a good boost on the best ones only and Core 0.
> Whenever there's such a load that needs also the other cores you are already at a point where they are not able to boost to 5.1 GHz.
> They'll probably run all at 4.8 to 5.0 GHz tops.
> 
> These are my max clocks right now (hope I can keep it):
> 
> View attachment 2489546
> 
> 
> I'm fine with 2nd CCD at 5 GHz cause no one of these cores will ever run a high load single thread.
> 
> These were the clocks with Core1 set to -20 instead of -10, not much of a difference:
> 
> View attachment 2489547


Thanks for the write down.

I might have found my problem?










What the **** kind of CPPC order is this? Any way to fix the order? Or did they just forget it from factory?

:edit:

would be nice if you guys could check the CPPC order so I have more data before RMA'ing the CPU, two of my friends already showed me that they have the correct order shown, so its three with Mannix so far....


----------



## ManniX-ITA

Yuke said:


> What the **** kind of CPPC order is this? Any way to fix the order? Or did they just forget it from factory?


Oh my... I've never seen this.
The factory/silicon order is the above, without CPPC.
The CPPC one is "adjusted" by AGESA.
Usually to avoid cores in CCD2 to have priority against those in CCD1.
Go in the BIOS and check you have both CPPC options on Enabled (not Auto).
Otherwise it's a BIOS issue; you may have to try another version.

I've spent all the morning fine tuning the CO counts... they changed how it works in AGESA 1.2.0.x
I'll post later how I did the tuning, maybe it can help you.


----------



## qiller

I am way more confused, but for me this doesn't matter.

Windows ACPI-CPPC-Tags / HWInfo Sensors / HWInfo Summary























So, what's right, what's wrong? ^^


----------



## Yuke

qiller said:


> I am way more confused, but for me this doesn't matter.
> 
> Windows ACPI-CPPC-Tags / HWInfo Sensors / HWInfo Summary
> View attachment 2489587
> View attachment 2489588
> View attachment 2489590
> 
> 
> So, what's right, what's wrong? ^^


looks to me that 1 and 3 are equally good so it does not matter?


----------



## Yuke

ManniX-ITA said:


> Oh my... I've never seen this.
> The factory/silicon order is the above, without CPPC.
> The CPPC one is "adjusted" by AGESA.
> Usually to avoid cores in CCD2 to have priority against those in CCD1.
> Go in the BIOS and check you have both CPPC options on Enabled (not Auto).
> Otherwise it's a BIOS issue; you may have to try another version.
> 
> I've spent all the morning fine tuning the CO counts... they changed how it works in AGESA 1.2.0.x
> I'll post later how I did the tuning, maybe it can help you.


I used the last one uploaded on the gigabyte website...gotta check if i can find another one to test it out...


----------



## qiller

Yuke said:


> looks to me that 1 and 3 are equally good so it does not matter?


Ah lol, now i get it. In the summary cores starts to count from 1, so order seems to be on par, if i add +1 :>.


----------



## EarlZ

I am helping a friend troubleshoot his system he has the following specs

5950X
X570 Aorus Master (F33j)
G.Skill Trident Z Neo 2x16GB 3600Mhz CL18
Asus TUF 3090
2x Samsung 970 Evo Plus
Seasonic Prime Gold 1000Watts

He normally plays FS2020 and DCS and will get a random reboot at times and we've tested with PBO and Coreboost disabled, this has stopped any random reboots for the last few days. 

We have not yet moved into enabling PBO/Coreboost yet but if the random reboots come back once PBO is enabled, does this mean that there is a problem with the CPU it self ?


----------



## Yuke

ManniX-ITA said:


> Oh my... I've never seen this.
> The factory/silicon order is the above, without CPPC.
> The CPPC one is "adjusted" by AGESA.
> Usually to avoid cores in CCD2 to have priority against those in CCD1.
> Go in the BIOS and check you have both CPPC options on Enabled (not Auto).
> Otherwise it's a BIOS issue; you may have to try another version.
> 
> I've spent all the morning fine tuning the CO counts... they changed how it works in AGESA 1.2.0.x
> I'll post later how I did the tuning, maybe it can help you.


found the problem...

If you deactivate CnQ the order gets changed to that abomination.....guess its cool and quiet because load gets only applied to the cores that are better = less voltage needed.


----------



## ManniX-ITA

Yuke said:


> found the problem...
> 
> If you deactivate CnQ the order gets changed to that abomination.....guess its cool and quiet because load gets only applied to the cores that are better = less voltage needed.


Guess it's messing with CPPC when you disable it.

I've posted the small guide to fine tune the cores









Ryzen 9 5950X Curve Optimizer to 5.1 GHz, PBO and...


I updated to the AMD AM4 AGESA V2 PI 1.2.0.0 Beta BIOS(5833) for my ROG Strix x470 board but it seemed to lower scores by 2-3% and PBO for my 5800X was locked to 5025mhz boost. Where before I could clock as high as CPU would let me(5100mhz) under old BIOS(5809). Went back to old BIOS for now...




www.overclock.net







EarlZ said:


> We have not yet moved into enabling PBO/Coreboost yet but if the random reboots come back once PBO is enabled, does this mean that there is a problem with the CPU it self ?


Did you enable the Curve Optimizer?
The most frequent reason for reboots is CO.
Is there a particular situation when it happens? During idle or high load?


----------



## qiller

Most important for checking stability with corecycler: no for- and the least possible background activities and maximize your cpu cooling while corecycler is running. This leads to maximum boost frequencies faster and longer.


----------



## Yuke

I still don't get CO honestly...tested all cores out according to corecycler/OCCT and my 5th best core is now the one boosting highest while my two best ones are 50Mhz below, lol.

Maybe I need higher EDC dunno.


----------



## ManniX-ITA

Yuke said:


> I still don't get CO honestly...tested all cores out according to corecycler/OCCT and my 5th best core is now the one boosting highest while my two best ones are 50Mhz below, lol.
> 
> Maybe I need higher EDC dunno.


The latest AGESA it's quite odd on how it boost with heavy load.
If you want to check the max absolute boost and how they behave with a light workload use boosttester:





BoostTesterMannix.zip







drive.google.com





CoreCycler uses Prime95, by default, it's much heavier than OCCT.
I had to raise VSOC to 1.175V and LLC to 2 (which is the level below the maximum on MSI) to pass it.


----------



## Yuke

ManniX-ITA said:


> The latest AGESA it's quite odd on how it boost with heavy load.
> If you want to check the max absolute boost and how they behave with a light workload use boosttester:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BoostTesterMannix.zip
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> drive.google.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CoreCycler uses Prime95, by default, it's much heavier than OCCT.
> I had to raise VSOC to 1.175V and LLC to 2 (which is the level below the maximum on MSI) to pass it.


I was talking about light load boosts, didnt care much about the p95 boosts honestly (somewhere between 4.9 and 5 i guess). Super weird...core cycler forced me to -8 on the good cores, which killed their boosts but my fifth strongest core is still passing at -30 ....... and thus boosting 50Mhz over my two best core...*** is happening

Maybe my power limits are ****ing me over...210/144/166...maybe i should test the cores out without limits.


----------



## ManniX-ITA

Yuke said:


> I was talking about light load boosts, didnt care much about the p95 boosts honestly (somewhere between 4.9 and 5 i guess). Super weird...core cycler forced me to -8 on the good cores, which killed their boosts but my fifth strongest core is still passing at -30 ....... and thus boosting 50Mhz over my two best core...*** is happening
> 
> Maybe my power limits are ****ing me over...210/144/166...maybe i should test the cores out without limits.


I think it's the latest AGESA being weird with Prime95 workload.
You can also forget Prime95 if you are not picky...
If you pass OCCT SSE/Large/Extreme should be enough.
I've been a while not passing both and didn't even notice it.


----------



## Ironcobra

del


----------



## Yuke

ManniX-ITA said:


> I think it's the latest AGESA being weird with Prime95 workload.
> You can also forget Prime95 if you are not picky...
> If you pass OCCT SSE/Large/Extreme should be enough.
> I've been a while not passing both and didn't even notice it.


Well, I dont need 12hours prime95 stability but 3 iterations of cycler should be ok as a target....but those results... lol


----------



## panni

ManniX-ITA said:


> I think it's the latest AGESA being weird with Prime95 workload.
> You can also forget Prime95 if you are not picky...
> If you pass OCCT SSE/Large/Extreme should be enough.
> I've been a while not passing both and didn't even notice it.


Prime95 has changed from a super usable stability benchmark to a very non-real-world one. I've used its 2.92 version for a long time, then realized it doesn't really serve as a stability tool anymore since v3. Since then I've been using x264 and x265 (AVX/AVX2) and OCCT to confirm daily stability.

Edit: Small and smallest are really non-usable anymore.
Edit 2: Verfifying CTR 2.1 stability with Prime is pretty much impossible nowadays. Even though its one-click OC is stable in all real-world loads.


----------



## Ironcobra

New ram and I cannot change 1t to 2t no matter what I try.....


----------



## ManyThreads

ManniX-ITA said:


> Sorry for the silly question: did you check the actual BIOS version is still F33C?
> Seems to me it failed to boot and switched to the backup BIOS.
> If that's so; there's a dip switch to disable the dynamic Dual BIOS switch.
> Just set main or backup with the other dip switch. It's safer as it'll only switch when you ask for it.


Yes I did check, it is definitely F33C still, at least the BIOS is reporting as much. The BIOS it shipped with, which presumably is on the #2 BIOS, is definitely not F33C.


----------



## ManniX-ITA

panni said:


> Prime95 has changed from a super usable stability benchmark to a very non-real-world one. I've used its 2.92 version for a long time, then realized it doesn't really serve as a stability tool anymore since v3. Since then I've been using x264 and x265 (AVX/AVX2) and OCCT to confirm daily stability.


Note that the way Prime95 is ran by CoreCycler is using SSE instructions instead of AVX.
I've always preferred to have Prime95 Small AVX stable in any case but I agree is very extreme.
Prime95 using SSE worries me more than a bit if it's not stable.
It's very harsh but not so extreme.



Code:


WorkerThreads=1
CpuSupportsSSE=1
CpuSupportsSSE2=1
CpuSupportsAVX=0
CpuSupportsAVX2=0
CpuSupportsFMA3=0


----------



## EarlZ

ManniX-ITA said:


> Did you enable the Curve Optimizer?
> The most frequent reason for reboots is CO.
> Is there a particular situation when it happens? During idle or high load?


Due to the pandemic I am only helping my friend remotely, Is the curve optimizer enabled by default? What is the most safe settings for this as I do not have a Ryzen system I am unable to help him with this specific setting.


He only plays two games in particular which and I can only assume those games fall under medium load and probably only use 4 cores.


----------



## Yuke

The only two things i can think of why my no. 5 and no. 8 rated core can do 20 iterations of core cycler at minus 30 and my two best ones are at -5 and -8 is a problem with set EDC limit or a problem with overdrive set to 200Mhz...really dont understand whats going on here lol


----------



## ManniX-ITA

EarlZ said:


> Due to the pandemic I am only helping my friend remotely, Is the curve optimizer enabled by default? What is the most safe settings for this as I do not have a Ryzen system I am unable to help him with this specific setting.
> 
> 
> He only plays two games in particular which and I can only assume those games fall under medium load and probably only use 4 cores.


No, it's not enabled by default.
Most safe is without PBO but it's weird that at default it's random rebooting.
There have been specific CPU that couldn't handle even the default settings but it's rare.
More often is a symptom of something else wrong.
Check if PBO is Enabled in Auto. Maybe he did set Motherboard limits and that's an option that can cause reboots sometimes.

If your friend plugs in a USB stick formatted FAT32 he can save BIOS screenshots via F12 key.
It'd be much easier for you to help him.
Ask him to take a screenshot of every screen.



Yuke said:


> The only two things i can think of why my no. 5 and no. 8 rated core can do 20 iterations of core cycler at minus 30 and my two best ones are at -5 and -8 is a problem with set EDC limit or a problem with overdrive set to 200Mhz...really dont understand whats going on here lol


Did you check what's the speed?
I have also bad cores that can run be set at -30, they run at 4.89 GHz. The best one max -11 but runs at 5,03 GHz.
The second best can do max -20 but it runs at 5,12 GHz.



ManyThreads said:


> Yes I did check, it is definitely F33C still, at least the BIOS is reporting as much. The BIOS it shipped with, which presumably is on the #2 BIOS, is definitely not F33C.


It's weird indeed... try re-flash and if it doesn't work the only option I see is to use flashrom.


----------



## ghiga_andrei

ManniX-ITA said:


> No, it's not enabled by default.
> Most safe is without PBO but it's weird that at default it's random rebooting.
> There have been specific CPU that couldn't handle even the default settings but it's rare.


It's not that rare, I had 2 5900x that rebooted at default settings and the 3rd is now stable, like I posted last week.
If it's an earlier sample chances are higher.


----------



## qiller

EarlZ said:


> ...
> He normally plays FS2020 and DCS and will get a random reboot at times and we've tested with PBO and Coreboost disabled, this has stopped any random reboots for the last few days.
> 
> We have not yet moved into enabling PBO/Coreboost yet but if the random reboots come back once PBO is enabled, does this mean that there is a problem with the CPU it self ?


You got *faulty CPU: Replaced 3950X with 5950X = WHEA and reboots
(the thread is not only for 5950X CPUs, every Zen3 CPU could be faulty)

*faulty means: The cpu cannot operate reliably at AMD's default specifications for this Zen3 model. Set everything to Defaults and do a UEFI-Reset and then only activate PBO->advanced and put +15 all-core in curve optimizer. If this helps to troubleshoot your problems, do you a favour and rma the cpu.


----------



## ManniX-ITA

ghiga_andrei said:


> It's not that rare, I had 2 5900x that rebooted at default settings and the 3rd is now stable, like I posted last week.
> If it's an earlier sample chances are higher.


Gosh, I forgot.
He's rebooting only with PBO enabled so I guess there's still a 50% chance it's about the settings.



Ironcobra said:


> New ram and I cannot change 1t to 2t no matter what I try.....


Try this profile from Kedar:









[Official] AMD Ryzen DDR4 24/7 Memory Stability Thread


I did an experiment on my own 5800X and Unify X running SR 2*8GB bdie. 1900 works out of the box no adjusments to VSOC, VDDGs, etc. 1900 scales positively with reduction to VDDG IOD, namely, below 1V it keeps scaling positively until it stops booting at




www.overclock.net







KedarWolf said:


> The 19-21 was suggested to me by someone and I find it a bit easier to get stable and a bit better in benchmarks. Technically it should be 21-21 but I find 19-21 benches a bit better. I changed the SCLs to 4 and lowered the ProODT to 40 and the ClkDrStr to 40, this passes TM5, SCLs at 2 doesn't. 1.2v on SoC is the highest I'll go but I've seen people running as high as 1.25v.





panni said:


> Prime95 has changed from a super usable stability benchmark to a very non-real-world one. I've used its 2.92 version for a long time, then realized it doesn't really serve as a stability tool anymore since v3. Since then I've been using x264 and x265 (AVX/AVX2) and OCCT to confirm daily stability.
> 
> Edit: Small and smallest are really non-usable anymore.
> Edit 2: Verfifying CTR 2.1 stability with Prime is pretty much impossible nowadays. Even though its one-click OC is stable in all real-world loads.


CoreCycler, by default, is using SSE. Much less strain than AVX/AVX2.
My settings that were working with the previous AGESA failed also on OCCT SSE/Large/Extreme.
It's still a bit extreme but it's not that much unrealistic as workload.
A game engine, especially if lightly threaded, can be very similar.
I'm bothered to live in the doubt that if a game crashes maybe it's the CO config.
I'll keep the previous config only for benchmarks but I'll use for daily something safe.


----------



## Yuke

ManniX-ITA said:


> Did you check what's the speed?
> I have also bad cores that can run be set at -30, they run at 4.89 GHz. The best one max -11 but runs at 5,03 GHz.
> The second best can do max -20 but it runs at 5,12 GHz.
> 
> 
> 
> It's weird indeed... try re-flash and if it doesn't work the only option I see is to use flashrom.


Yeah, as I wrote yesterday, my fifth best core is now the one boosting the highest because of the CO settings but honestly I think i have to at least do 10 iterations to get final CO values...feels like everyday something new shows up


----------



## ghiga_andrei

Yuke said:


> Yeah, as I wrote yesterday, my fifth best core is now the one boosting the highest because of the CO settings but honestly I think i have to at least do 10 iterations to get final CO values...feels like everyday something new shows up


Just because it boosts higher does not mean it's faster. Run a single thread benchmark with affinity set to each core and the results may surprise you. Effective performance is not the same as boost clock shown in HWInfo.


----------



## Yuke

ghiga_andrei said:


> Just because it boosts higher does not mean it's faster. Run a single thread benchmark with affinity set to each core and the results may surprise you. Effective performance is not the same as boost clock shown in HWInfo.


I did, its also the faster, 680 vs 675...which is no suprise because boostclock difference is massive


----------



## ManniX-ITA

Yuke said:


> I did, its also the faster, 680 vs 675...which is no suprise because boostclock difference is massive


Doesn't seem such a big gap for the best core...my Core 4 was scoring in CPU-z with affinity:










Now after all the tuning I think is more toward 699, I forgot to save a screenshot.

While without affinity full bench:










There's a 15 points gap more or less from Core 0 which is also the 3rd good one, it's an 100 MHz difference in boosttester.
The others are scoring less.


----------



## DustyBob

aveamurechi said:


> I'm looking to buy 64 or maybe even 128 GB RAM


I am using 2x CMW64GX4M2D3600C18 = 128GB with XML Enabled, but i never got more than 64Gb Usage so far - not sure if it was worth it...


----------



## FleischmannTV

How do you get _Effective Clock_ down to 0 MHz? Mine don't go down that low, even though Ryzen Master says they're sleeping und HWiNFO says they're in C6 state.


----------



## Yuke

ManniX-ITA said:


> Doesn't seem such a big gap for the best core...my Core 4 was scoring in CPU-z with affinity:
> 
> View attachment 2489746
> 
> 
> Now after all the tuning I think is more toward 699, I forgot to save a screenshot.
> 
> While without affinity full bench:
> 
> View attachment 2489747
> 
> 
> There's a 15 points gap more or less from Core 0 which is also the 3rd good one, it's an 100 MHz difference in boosttester.
> The others are scoring less.
> 
> View attachment 2489748





ManniX-ITA said:


> Doesn't seem such a big gap for the best core...my Core 4 was scoring in CPU-z with affinity:
> 
> View attachment 2489746
> 
> 
> Now after all the tuning I think is more toward 699, I forgot to save a screenshot.
> 
> While without affinity full bench:
> 
> View attachment 2489747
> 
> 
> There's a 15 points gap more or less from Core 0 which is also the 3rd good one, it's an 100 MHz difference in boosttester.
> The others are scoring less.
> 
> View attachment 2489748


I feel like +200Mhz is pointless besides heavy workloads now with the lower CO values...thinking about doing everything again with maybe only +50Mhz offset and re-adjusted power limits.


----------



## ManniX-ITA

FleischmannTV said:


> How do you get _Effective Clock_ down to 0 MHz? Mine don't go down that low, even though Ryzen Master says they're sleeping und HWiNFO says they're in C6 state.


The effective clock should always go down, it's based on load.
It's the core clock that doesn't go "down" usually, due to the power plan.
You can make it go down to 550 MHz but the system will be sluggish as hell.



Yuke said:


> I feel like +200Mhz is pointless besides heavy workloads now with the lower CO values...thinking about doing everything again with maybe only +50Mhz offset and re-adjusted power limits.


Just make some benchmarks.
I had to re-test again with the fine tuning.
For me 125 MHz is perfect. Below or higher is worse.
Launch Geekbench 5 and check what's the reported CPU speed.
Stop when it starts crashing.
If I set 200 MHz it crashes down to 5,05 GHz, at 125 MHz always reported at 5.17 GHz.
It's reflected in the benchmarks, especially Cinebench.


----------



## Yuke

ManniX-ITA said:


> The effective clock should always go down, it's based on load.
> It's the core clock that doesn't go "down" usually, due to the power plan.
> You can make it go down to 550 MHz but the system will be sluggish as hell.
> 
> 
> 
> Just make some benchmarks.
> I had to re-test again with the fine tuning.
> For me 125 MHz is perfect. Below or higher is worse.
> Launch Geekbench 5 and check what's the reported CPU speed.
> Stop when it starts crashing.
> If I set 200 MHz it crashes down to 5,05 GHz, at 125 MHz always reported at 5.17 GHz.
> It's reflected in the benchmarks, especially Cinebench.


+100Mhz seems good so...maybe corecycler is more stable now if Mhz override is limited...and i can decrease CO on my good cores again...

-> nope doesnt work


----------



## VinnieM

Anyone here with a PCIe 4.0 M.2 SSD and graphics card? After I've replaced my PCIe 3.0 M.2 SSD with a 4.0 variant I'm having major issues with my RTX 3090 not posting anymore (VGA led is on) when using Gen4 PCIe mode. Sometimes it does post, but it's either super slow or it's running at 8x. Only if I force Gen3 on the PCIE16X slot the BIOS will post normally.
But even then I'm having issues that in the middle of a game it drops down from 16x to 8x causing frame rates to drop. I've already cleaned the PCIe connector and slot, reseated the card multiple times and even the cpu, but there's no change.
I have a x570 Aorus Pro with a RTX 3090 Aorus Master and before replacing the SSD it was working perfectly for about half a year.
Anyone have any thoughts about this?


----------



## Hg201

VinnieM said:


> Anyone here with a PCIe 4.0 M.2 SSD and graphics card?


I have two PCIe 4.0 M.2 SSDs in RAID0, and an RTX-3090 using PCIe 4.0 x16.
My motherboard is x570 Aorus Master 1.0


----------



## danisflying

VinnieM said:


> Anyone here with a PCIe 4.0 M.2 SSD and graphics card? After I've replaced my PCIe 3.0 M.2 SSD with a 4.0 variant I'm having major issues with my RTX 3090 not posting anymore (VGA led is on) when using Gen4 PCIe mode. Sometimes it does post, but it's either super slow or it's running at 8x. Only if I force Gen3 on the PCIE16X slot the BIOS will post normally.
> But even then I'm having issues that in the middle of a game it drops down from 16x to 8x causing frame rates to drop. I've already cleaned the PCIe connector and slot, reseated the card multiple times and even the cpu, but there's no change.
> I have a x570 Aorus Pro with a RTX 3090 Aorus Master and before replacing the SSD it was working perfectly for about half a year.
> Anyone have any thoughts about this?


Yeah I've got a 3080 and a 980 pro on my x570 aorus master (1.1)
Not really noticing any issues like you describe.
Have you tried using the secondary m.2 slot instead? From my memory 4.0 should also be usable from the second slot (Although I'm not sure if it uses chipset lanes or PCI-E lanes)
If you don't have too many Sata devices give that a try and report back


----------



## OkNowImPoor

Man this board is something, never had so many issues.

Installed F33h yesterday, left my pc on, came back, reboot. Ahhh yes the power reboot issue. Still not fixed? Well back to 20 I guess, somewhere in between a lot of XMP errors and power resets. Jesus Christ.


----------



## VinnieM

danisflying said:


> Yeah I've got a 3080 and a 980 pro on my x570 aorus master (1.1)
> Not really noticing any issues like you describe.
> Have you tried using the secondary m.2 slot instead? From my memory 4.0 should also be usable from the second slot (Although I'm not sure if it uses chipset lanes or PCI-E lanes)
> If you don't have too many Sata devices give that a try and report back


Yes, I've tried the secondary slot as well. Initially I've moved my old 3.0 SSD to the secondary slot and placed the new 4.0 in the first slot and then I noticed the graphics card running in 8x mode. I still had no problems booting the system in Gen4 mode. After that I moved the 4.0 SSD to the second slot and removed the 3.0 one from the system and then I started having problems booting the system with the graphics card in Gen4 mode. Maybe I've screwed my PCIEX16 slot by reseating the card too many times or something like that...
Strange thing is that when running in Gen3 mode, after boot it's initially at 16x, but 10-15 minutes later it drops to 8x. Higher SOC or VDDG IOD voltages did not seem to do anything either.


----------



## ManyThreads

ManniX-ITA said:


> It's weird indeed... try re-flash and if it doesn't work the only option I see is to use flashrom.


Thanks. F33C doesn't seem to be available anymore from Gigabyte, should I go with F33J instead?


----------



## ManniX-ITA

ManyThreads said:


> Thanks. F33C doesn't seem to be available anymore from Gigabyte, should I go with F33J instead?


I would do so, yes.


----------



## Chunkey

VinnieM said:


> Anyone here with a PCIe 4.0 M.2 SSD and graphics card? After I've replaced my PCIe 3.0 M.2 SSD with a 4.0 variant I'm having major issues with my RTX 3090 not posting anymore (VGA led is on) when using Gen4 PCIe mode. Sometimes it does post, but it's either super slow or it's running at 8x. Only if I force Gen3 on the PCIE16X slot the BIOS will post normally.
> But even then I'm having issues that in the middle of a game it drops down from 16x to 8x causing frame rates to drop. I've already cleaned the PCIe connector and slot, reseated the card multiple times and even the cpu, but there's no change.
> I have a x570 Aorus Pro with a RTX 3090 Aorus Master and before replacing the SSD it was working perfectly for about half a year.
> Anyone have any thoughts about this?


Try disabling SMP (multithreading). I was having a lot of issues with my setup. 3090, 5950x, pcie4.0 nvme. 
I read that AMDs multithreading and nvidia don't get along. I haven't had a crash since disabling XMP. Sucks but it 'works' for now.


----------



## Dyngsur

ManyThreads said:


> Thanks. F33C doesn't seem to be available anymore from Gigabyte, should I go with F33J instead?


Hello! Havent been here for a while, worked my ass off etc.

F33J sucks! wont boot @1900 memory, F33i works.
Going back to F32a.

Best is still F31K but it has some windows instability issues sadly.

If someone have any stable Bios or have some new settings in latest thats crucial please tell


----------



## ManyThreads

Dyngsur said:


> Hello! Havent been here for a while, worked my ass off etc.
> 
> F33J sucks! wont boot @1900 memory, F33i works.
> Going back to F32a.
> 
> Best is still F31K but it has some windows instability issues sadly.
> 
> If someone have any stable Bios or have some new settings in latest thats crucial please tell


Thank you for the information. Looking at the Gigabyte website, it appears my options are F33J or F32. My PC is running just fine and with the ram at 3600 (fclk 1800), the sole issue I have (other than the unrecognized boot drive which is now resolved) is the Curve Optimizer has disappeared from BIOS F33C with no changes from my end.


----------



## VinnieM

Chunkey said:


> Try disabling SMP (multithreading). I was having a lot of issues with my setup. 3090, 5950x, pcie4.0 nvme.
> I read that AMDs multithreading and nvidia don't get along. I haven't had a crash since disabling XMP. Sucks but it 'works' for now.


Thanks for the suggestion. Fortunately I managed to improve it a bit. I can now run PCIe Gen4 at 8x reliably again. Turned out I had some plastic plugs in unused connectors which were getting caught between the backplate of the card and the metal shroud of the case, causing a severe misalignment of the PCIe port pins and PCIe connector of the card 😄 Still need to figure out why it won't work at 16x again. Maybe I have to unscrew the motherboard and push it as far as possible to the front of the case and tighten it down again.


----------



## Yuke

I decided to switch over to OCCT + gaming + desktop idle as the holy trinity of stability testing...imho it shows that the test methodology of core cycler is plain and simply wrong when it transforms my best two cores, that are transmitted via CPPC, into number four and five.


----------



## ManniX-ITA

Yuke said:


> I decided to switch over to OCCT + gaming + desktop idle as the holy trinity of stability testing...imho it shows that the test methodology of core cycler is plain and simply wrong when it transforms my best two cores, that are transmitted via CPPC, into number four and five.


Yes it's sad... 
But I can't stand that it could drop an error.
Prime95 SSE it's not a such unusual workload like AVX.
OCCT Extreme mode is better at error detection but it doesn't verify 100% the results like Prime.


----------



## Yuke

ManniX-ITA said:


> Yes it's sad...
> But I can't stand that it could drop an error.
> Prime95 SSE it's not a such unusual workload like AVX.
> OCCT Extreme mode is better at error detection but it doesn't verify 100% the results like Prime.


It just doesnt make sense to put a Prime95 load on a single core imho. Heavy loads usually occupy the whole CPU, which leads to heat related downclocking...it just doesnt make sense to have a 4.9Ghz P95 load on one core....I will see if ill experience any problems after i stress tested the new CO values...


----------



## qiller

It's just your definition of stability, that differs from what I understand what stability is. I remember the same discussion with my Haswell CPU and P95 FMA3. Everyone tested their stability with P95 v26.x because it does not have AVX2/FMA3 calculations and they got an unstable system as AVX is used more and more in current software. But if you feel happy, lie to yourself and ignore corecycler.


----------



## ghiga_andrei

Yuke said:


> It just doesnt make sense to put a Prime95 load on a single core imho. Heavy loads usually occupy the whole CPU, which leads to heat related downclocking...it just doesnt make sense to have a 4.9Ghz P95 load on one core....I will see if ill experience any problems after i stress tested the new CO values...


This is completely not true. 

Any software that is not optimized for multi-core will put a single core into max load. Here I can reference older tools, older games, even new simple tools for which the programmer did not bother to enable multiprocessing. If you do any kind of image / audio / video processing you will create this scenario at some point. And the worst part about the "rounding errors" instability is that you may not even get an error about this in real life, just get your data corrupted.

You are compromising stability for 1-3% improved performance. Take a step back and think again if it really makes sense,


----------



## Yuke

As I said, I will see if any Data is gonna be corrupted at some point but im really curious as to which software puts a **** ton of load on only one core and literally Zero on the other ones in 2021.

Also I never said that I wouldn't use AVX loads when testing with OCCT.

Btw, my Core 3 that did 20 Iterations of CoreCycler at -30 is already down at -20 when stresstesting with Small FFT in OCCT. Thats how good CoreCycler methodology is...and btw this is logical because it is literally the worst Core of my CCD1...i finally see logic in results...its beautiful.


----------



## ghiga_andrei

Yuke said:


> As I said, I will see if any Data is gonna be corrupted at some point but im really curious as to which software puts a **** ton of load on only one core and literally Zero on the other ones in 2021.


An example in my case, any Python script that does processing using the Numpy libs. I was processing a large set of image files when I got my first reboot after I was sure my settings were stable using benchmark tools. By default Python will only use 1 core unless multithreading is implemented manually. And the load is SSE / AVX depending on the libs used, Numpy version and other stuff.

I don't know if CoreCycler (or rather Prime95 since it's only a wrapper) methodology is the right one or not. I'm just saying that to sleep best at night I would want any test I run on it to be stable.


----------



## ManniX-ITA

ghiga_andrei said:


> Any software that is not optimized for multi-core will put a single core into max load. Here I can reference older tools, older games, even new simple tools for which the programmer did not bother to enable multiprocessing. If you do any kind of image / audio / video processing you will create this scenario at some point. And the worst part about the "rounding errors" instability is that you may not even get an error about this in real life, just get your data corrupted.


True but I've ran with definitely not stable counts for quite a while and didn't get any data corruption.
I'm very suspicious about some weird game crashes; there the unstable count could have been the culprits.
In the specific a couple of weeks ago I was playing Enlisted from Gaijin and in the 4 players team I was the only one crashing repeatedly.
It's quite a terrible game on the coding side but the others didn't have any issue.
It's like being an excellent driver and speeding all times in city streets; all good till it's not.
Indeed in my opinion is better a bit less OC but 100% (or 99%) stable.



Yuke said:


> As I said, I will see if any Data is gonna be corrupted at some point but im really curious as to which software puts a **** ton of load on only one core and literally Zero on the other ones in 2021.


True but erroring regularly in a few minutes means that even in a less stressful condition can error, just less frequently.
I've left some negative counts too low, 3 cores with errors, and I got immediately punished with a random reboot in idle 



Yuke said:


> Also I never said that I wouldn't use AVX loads when testing with OCCT.


AVX load in theory is more "safe" since the CPU will throttle down the peak boost and lower the thermal protection point due to the type of workload.
But I didn't compare SSE and AVX in OCCT yet.



Yuke said:


> Btw, my Core 3 that did 20 Iterations of CoreCycler at -30 is already down at -20 when stresstesting with Small FFT in OCCT. Thats how good CoreCycler methodology is...and btw this is logical because it is literally the worst Core of my CCD1...i finally see logic in results...its beautiful.


Which settings are you using for CoreCycler and OCCT?
I'll have to run something else as well to double check but it's 1h36m at least every time...
Have to pick something but not all


----------



## Yuke

ManniX-ITA said:


> AVX load in theory is more "safe" since the CPU will throttle down the peak boost and lower the thermal protection point due to the type of workload.
> But I didn't compare SSE and AVX in OCCT yet.


Yes, but that's exactly the thing, isn't it? I also don't have any usecase that puts a P95 load on a single core at 4.9-5Ghz.

Core 2 and 4, that couldn't survive CoreCycler because of excessive boosting, while having a P95 load on them, are doing OCCT AVX2 at -13 now (instead of -3).

And the core, that for some reason could do -30 in CoreCycler, can only do -16 in OCCT AVX2. (which finally makes some sense because it is the worst one on CCD1 according to CPPC listing)




ManniX-ITA said:


> Which settings are you using for CoreCycler and OCCT?
> I'll have to run something else as well to double check but it's 1h36m at least every time...
> Have to pick something but not all


small FFT extreme mode in OCCT

and im using the "ignore core" entry in the config file to put a loop on cores that I wanted to test with core cycler


----------



## ManniX-ITA

Yuke said:


> small FFT extreme mode in OCCT
> 
> and im using the "ignore core" entry in the config file to put a loop on cores that I wanted to test with core cycler


Small FFT which instructions? AVX2? Steady or Variable load?

And CoreCycler did you change anything?
By default should be SSE Huge.


----------



## Yuke

ManniX-ITA said:


> Small FFT which instructions? AVX2? Steady or Variable load?
> 
> And CoreCycler did you change anything?
> By default should be SSE Huge.


AVX2, variable...didnt change anything else in CoreCycler...


----------



## ManniX-ITA

Yuke said:


> AVX2, variable...didnt change anything else in CoreCycler...


Same as I passed now on my problematic cores and didn't find any instabilities more than CoreCycler...
Have to test for a bit longer.


----------



## Henry Owens

The new f33j bios finally fixed the slow UEFI interface with csm disabled.
Also sad that my 5900x rarely goes to 5ghz with -30 all core curve optimizer and +200 MHz


----------



## KedarWolf

Anyone who wants to disable all auto driver updates in Windows with Windows 2004 or higher, save this code as update.reg in Notepad++ and click on it.

Then Windows won't install crap like the AMD drivers that crashed peeps. I always install all my drivers manually on a clean Windows install or integrate them into my Windows ISO install.wim and boot.wim for auto-installs when installing Windows. 




Code:


Windows Registry Editor Version 5.00

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Device Metadata]
"PreventDeviceMetadataFromNetwork"=dword:00000001

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Policies\Microsoft\Windows\DriverSearching]
"DriverUpdateWizardWuSearchEnabled"=dword:00000000
"SearchOrderConfig"=dword:00000000

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Policies\Microsoft\Windows\WindowsUpdate]
"ExcludeWUDriversInQualityUpdate"=dword:00000001

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Policies\Microsoft\Windows\CloudContent]
"DisableWindowsConsumerFeatures"=dword:00000001


----------



## ManniX-ITA

BTW to get stable an aggressive CO counts configuration, on my 5950x is mandatory in VRM section:

Maximum PWM switching frequency both CPU and SOC (1000 kHz)
CPU LLC 3 or High
SOC LLC 2 or Ultra
SOC Voltage at 1.175V (or 1.2V with LLC 3 or High)


----------



## Yuke

ManniX-ITA said:


> BTW to get stable an aggressive CO counts configuration, on my 5950x is mandatory in VRM section:
> 
> Maximum PWM switching frequency both CPU and SOC (1000 kHz)
> CPU LLC 3 or High
> SOC LLC 2 or Ultra
> SOC Voltage at 1.175V (or 1.2V with LLC 3 or High)


I still run Turbo LLC + 1.2V from my old setup (SOC voltage glued to 1.185V, was only way to prevent random errors in Karhu with Cache stressing enabled)

What do you mean by stable aggressive CO count? More stable cores when doing OCCT stress? I only have three cores that are bothering me a bit so far (all the others are working at -30 so far with new test methodology)...No. 2, 3 and 4 can't go below 13-15...2 and 4 (My two best Cores) are getting random reboots in windows idle because of aggressive boosting if I set CO too low and no. 3 (worst one on CCD1) is crashing in OCCT because of too much undervolt if i go below 15 i guess.

Nevertheless I have 7 Cores now at effective clocks over 5Ghz, I can live with that i guess...feel kinda dumb that i didnt go for a 5950x as it seems to be insanely binned if i see all the results on the web...but meh, when i switch over to 4K at the end of year CPU gonna get irrelevant for gaming anyway.


----------



## ManniX-ITA

Yuke said:


> I still run Turbo LLC + 1.2V from my old setup (SOC voltage glued to 1.185V, was only way to prevent random errors in Karhu with Cache stressing enabled)
> 
> What do you mean by stable aggressive CO count? More stable cores when doing OCCT stress? I only have three cores that are bothering me a bit so far (all the others are working at -30 so far with new test methodology)...No. 2, 3 and 4 can't go below 13-15...2 and 4 (My two best Cores) are getting random reboots in windows idle because of aggressive boosting if I set CO too low and no. 3 (worst one on CCD1) is crashing in OCCT because of too much undervolt if i go below 15 i guess.
> 
> Nevertheless I have 7 Cores now at effective clocks over 5Ghz, I can live with that i guess...feel kinda dumb that i didnt go for a 5950x as it seems to be insanely binned if i see all the results on the web...but meh, when i switch over to 4K at the end of year CPU gonna get irrelevant for gaming anyway.


Meaning testing with CoreCycler Huge dataset, it's the worst to pass.
OCCT any setting and CoreCycler Small and Large are peanuts in comparison.

Look at frequency and VID you get.
My 2nd best core can only do -11 but this means 5060 MHz at 1.4V running CC Huge.
Core 6 which is average quality can do -29 and that's 5030 MHz at 1.36V.
The count is relative and a -30 on one core can be the same as -10 on another.

The stupidity in all this is that the speed with all-core workload is determined by some arbitrary calculation over the counts.
So whatever are the performances that they can reach, if there are too many high counts, it will impact all core performances.


----------



## Yuke

ManniX-ITA said:


> Meaning testing with CoreCycler Huge dataset, it's the worst to pass.
> OCCT any setting and CoreCycler Small and Large are peanuts in comparison.
> 
> Look at frequency and VID you get.
> My 2nd best core can only do -11 but this means 5060 MHz at 1.4V running CC Huge.
> Core 6 which is average quality can do -29 and that's 5030 MHz at 1.36V.
> The count is relative and a -30 on one core can be the same as -10 on another.
> 
> The stupidity in all this is that the speed with all-core workload is determined by some arbitrary calculation over the counts.
> So whatever are the performances that they can reach, if there are too many high counts, it will impact all core performances.


so if you increase LLC you say that CoreCycler will pass at lower CO values? Im okay with OCCT, literally passed 12 hours of idle and 1h of extreme small fft avx2 OCCT. I don't think it will crash on anything I have a use case on.

My weird Core "CPPC list No. 5" that was outperforming anything is now on par with my Core 1 and 2 of CPPC list, that all i wanted.


----------



## Nicked_Wicked

@stasio is there an updated ETA on AGESA 1.2.0.3?


----------



## ManniX-ITA

Yuke said:


> so if you increase LLC you say that CoreCycler will pass at lower CO values?


Yes exactly
High CPU PWM frequency boosts the single thread performances, 900 > 1000 kHz is 5 points in CPU-z


----------



## Yuke

ManniX-ITA said:


> Yes exactly
> High CPU PWM frequency boosts the single thread performances, 900 > 1000 kHz is 5 points in CPU-z


I had 1000kHz from the beginning anyways as its the recommended value for undervolting.

CO madness aside...after the fail of overclocking IF over 1900Mhz, I decided to push timings of my Kit instead now with a half decent CPU.

















I've seen people push for GDM = off but with very high resistance values, not sure what to make out of it.


----------



## ghiga_andrei

ManniX-ITA said:


> Yes exactly
> High CPU PWM frequency boosts the single thread performances, 900 > 1000 kHz is 5 points in CPU-z


Unfortunately the Aorus Elite does not have this option in the BIOS.


----------



## krz_ayman

ManniX-ITA said:


> With these settings you can probably go up to 3800MHz already.
> But I didn't say 1.2V, I said 1.12V
> It's too high for a 3900x, you shouldn't go above 1.17V set in BIOS.
> And is very likely not needed for FCLK 1800, 1.12V should be already enough.
> It was probably the VDDP too high and/or the IOD too low that were blocking you for FCLK 1800.


hello my friend, could you advise me so that my parameters are stable. Because I have crashes in play


https://zupimages.net/up/21/19/n2wb.jpg




https://zupimages.net/up/21/19/dxoi.jpg


----------



## ManniX-ITA

krz_ayman said:


> hello my friend, could you advise me so that my parameters are stable. Because I have crashes in play
> 
> 
> https://zupimages.net/up/21/19/n2wb.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://zupimages.net/up/21/19/dxoi.jpg


What is your PBO configuration?
I'd advice to run TM5 with 1usmus config to test the memory.
I don't see anything wrong at first sight.



ghiga_andrei said:


> Unfortunately the Aorus Elite does not have this option in the BIOS.


Ouch pity


----------



## khaledmohi

PBO Enabled

MotherBoard:X570 AORUS PRO (rev. 1.0)

Memory: G.Skill Trident Z Neo (2 x 16GB) 3600 CL16-19-19-39


----------



## dansi

Hmm is F33j better than F31 for 5950x?


----------



## Grub

I was cleaning dust in my PC recently and found weird oily marks on the back side of my X570 Aorus Xtreme (rev. 1.0). See attached photos for details.

I have no idea if there any similar mark on the front side of the board since the view is heavily obstructed. Does anyone have any similar oily marks? Should I contact customers support team regarding that issue?


----------



## Nighthog

Grub said:


> I was cleaning dust in my PC recently and found weird oily marks on the back side of my X570 Aorus Xtreme (rev. 1.0). See attached photos for details.
> 
> I have no idea if there any similar mark on the front side of the board since the view is heavily obstructed. Does anyone have any similar oily marks? Should I contact customers support team regarding that issue?
> 
> View attachment 2490312
> View attachment 2490313
> View attachment 2490314
> View attachment 2490315


It's the thermal pads leaking some of thier oil they are made from. Some brands leak, others don't.
Gigabyte used some of those leaky kind of stuff. Should cause no issue other than looking awful, dust can get stuck on it though.
MSI has had leaky pads before. So not the only brand with the issue.


----------



## Lexi is Dumb

My board is automatically setting SoC to 1.163v with my 5900X, auto was more like 1.09 with my 3700X. Is it normal for SOC voltage to be this high on Zen 3?


----------



## Yuke

Lexi is Dumb said:


> My board is automatically setting SoC to 1.163v with my 5900X, auto was more like 1.09 with my 3700X. Is it normal for SOC voltage to be this high on Zen 3?


Should be normal for 3600Mhz ram. Did you upgrade BIOS alongside the CPU upgrade? They changed it with a later AGESA version, had those voltages also with my 3800X after upgrading the BIOS.


----------



## Lexi is Dumb

Yuke said:


> Should be normal for 3600Mhz ram. Did you upgrade BIOS alongside the CPU upgrade? They changed it with a later AGESA version, had those voltages also with my 3800X after upgrading the BIOS.


Yeah 3600mhz ram, 1800IF. And yeah I upgraded to F33i which is the latest for the Pro Wifi right before upgrading the CPU so maybe the voltages were higher with my 3700X as well, I didn't see though.


----------



## Yuke

OCCT update shows readouts for EDC and TDC now (or I missed it before or it was labeled differently before)

:edit:

hmm lol, I may have been too conservative with my EDC setting...mainboard limit draws around 65A over TDC. Could be the reason why my core #3 was crashing in OCCT with low CO value.

:edit2:

hmm yep, lol, core 3 works with -30 in OCCT now instead of -15...


----------



## Henry Owens

99belle99 said:


> from





Yuke said:


> I had 1000kHz from the beginning anyways as its the recommended value for undervolting.
> 
> CO madness aside...after the fail of overclocking IF over 1900Mhz, I decided to push timings of my Kit instead now with a half decent CPU.
> 
> View attachment 2490181
> View attachment 2490182
> 
> 
> I've seen people push for GDM = off but with very high resistance values, not sure what to make out of it.


I can't help but notice that you have your ram at 1.53v


----------



## Henry Owens

Yuke said:


> I had 1000kHz from the beginning anyways as its the recommended value for undervolting.
> 
> CO madness aside...after the fail of overclocking IF over 1900Mhz, I decided to push timings of my Kit instead now with a half decent CPU.
> 
> View attachment 2490181
> View attachment 2490182
> 
> 
> I've seen people push for GDM = off but with very high resistance values, not sure what to make out of it.


Double post


----------



## Yuke

Henry Owens said:


> I can't help but notice that you have your ram at 1.53v


cant get cl14 otherwise...but its B-die at 40°C under load so it should be fine.


----------



## Yuke

making some steady geekbench progress  with all the new information coming in










That jump from my 3800x tho, lol


----------



## St0RM53

Hello guys. Managed to grab a 5950x finally to upgrade my 3950x. Just installed it, set it up and run a few tests.

Setup: X570 Aorus Master rev 1.1, NH-D15 on liquid metal (my own blend) with front fan replaced with a nf-a12x25 to clear ram/case, micron e-die 2x16gb, 25oC ambient, default fan speeds, open case)

I had the exact settings/setup with the 3950x with it fully stable so we can compare CB20 performance:
3950x: ~9650pt with buildzoid method (PPT/TDC/EDC 300w/230A/230A) temps similar ~85oC ( ~9850pt with EDC bug, 9918pt with full fan - bios version doesn't matter same performance on MT, only ST had improvements on F31/T40E bios)
5950x: 10928pt MT, 631pt ST (PPT/TDC/EDC 300w/230A/230A), 85oC, 230W

Here's HWinfo64+Cinebench run, along with the current settings/values shown in Ryzen master (not part of the bench run): 


http://imgur.com/a/ugCnpGG


Of course i uninstalled the chipset drivers and re-installed so it would remove the AMD power plan that was needed on the 3000-series.

For the bios settings i've upgraded to the latest F33j bios and everything is exactly identical except:

-CPU vcore: From +0.0125V (that was required for the absolute stability - remember my past posts i've showed why this happens; especially with games like pubg) -> AUTO
-Vcore SOC: From 1.181V (it would run fine at 1.15V too i just happened to left it there when i was troubleshooting the Vcore issue i mentioned above) -> AUTO (1.2V)
-VDDP: From 1075mV to AUTO (900mV)
-VDDG (CCD + IOD): From 1050mV to AUTO (1000mV)

No Curve Optimizer modifications yet, everything is at 1900mhz 1:1:1 so far stable without any training, WHEA, or crashes so far like before with the 3950x. 

Here are the bios settings for reference (from the 3950x):


http://imgur.com/a/2cnvIPK


That's a pretty good improvement so far but i would like to know what what it really likes especially SOC/VDDG/VDDP before i start tuning CO. 

Also worth noting is that the 230A EDC limit has been hit. This is the first time i see this so i don't know if it is because of the bios/hwinfo version, or the cpu change. On the 3950x i would get 134A, 210W. Maybe it's because of different Power Reporting Deviation!??

Either way, this means that it's possible to increase the EDC limit further if the cooler can keep up. I wonder if the EDC bug still works on this CPU and BIOS combo.

Let me know what do you think


----------



## wizardB

KedarWolf said:


> Anyone who wants to disable all auto driver updates in Windows with Windows 2004 or higher, save this code as update.reg in Notepad++ and click on it.
> 
> Then Windows won't install crap like the AMD drivers that crashed peeps. I always install all my drivers manually on a clean Windows install or integrate them into my Windows ISO install.wim and boot.wim for auto-installs when installing Windows.


Just install DoNot Spy 10 and turn off all of windows 10's unneeded garbage and telemetry.


----------



## Ohim

khaledmohi said:


> View attachment 2490260
> 
> 
> PBO Enabled
> 
> MotherBoard:X570 AORUS PRO (rev. 1.0)
> 
> Memory: G.Skill Trident Z Neo (2 x 16GB) 3600 CL16-19-19-39


You have it slower than my 3700X that has PBO off .. but ram is 3600 CL14


----------



## superleeds27

wizardB said:


> Just install DoNot Spy 10 and turn off all of windows 10's unneeded garbage and telemetry.


Or avoid using a program altogether and just disable it in the group policy?


----------



## Yuke

Can anyone tell me a game with consistent boosting over 5Ghz? I seem to cap out at 4975Mhz so far and not sure if its due to too high TDC limit I set.


----------



## Henry Owens

Yuke said:


> cant get cl14 otherwise...but its B-die at 40°C under load so it should be fine.


Ok so no damage to the processor also? I have b die also.


----------



## ryouiki

Anyone else not able to access the Gigabyte website for the past few days? Not sure if this is some larger issue or issue my providers routing/DNS.


----------



## Henry Owens

Yuke said:


> Can anyone tell me a game with consistent boosting over 5Ghz? I seem to cap out at 4975Mhz so far and not sure if its due to too high TDC limit I set.


My 5900 will rarely hit 5ghz even with +200mhz and negative 30 all core.


----------



## tmsmith

Are there any benefits to upgrading my BIOS from F11 to something newer (F32 or 33j)? Am I missing out on any performance with the newer AGESA? I am still using a 3900X.

I did some searching but couldn't find my answer. Thanks!


----------



## ryouiki

tmsmith said:


> Are there any benefits to upgrading my BIOS from F11 to something newer (F32 or 33j)? Am I missing out on any performance with the newer AGESA? I am still using a 3900X.


Your likely not going to see any real performance uplift other then some numbers shifting around in synthetic tests on 3900X... unless you plan on replacing it with 5000 series, or having issues that might have been resolved in later AGESA (USB drops/PCI compatibility etc), it comes down to if you want to deal with having to completely redo all your BIOS settings / potentially deal with new issues.

I've keep my 3900X systems up to date as new BIOS are released, but it has required some tinkering every few releases to get this 100% stable again.


----------



## Yuke

Henry Owens said:


> My 5900 will rarely hit 5ghz even with +200mhz and negative 30 all core.


I saw a couple of video where 5800x and 5950x was boosting over 5Ghz consistently...but the guy had custom water cooling....i think you gonna need temps at low 50s for 5Ghz boosting...im usually sitting around 60-65°C with Noctua air cooler...


----------



## MikeS3000

Yuke said:


> I saw a couple of video where 5800x and 5950x was boosting over 5Ghz consistently...but the guy had custom water cooling....i think you gonna need temps at low 50s for 5Ghz boosting...im usually sitting around 60-65°C with Noctua air cooler...


Have you tried out CTR 2.1? Maybe that is your answer to dial in 5.0 on 1-2 thread loads. I was not that impressed with CTR until this release. I can only get my 5900x stable on the best 2 cores at 4875 mhz with 1.4v. I need 1.45 or higher volts to attempt 4900 mhz stable (OCCT 1 or 2 threads tests large, avx / avx2, extreme). I spent a long time dialing PBO w/ curve optimizer and I can definitely say that CTR does a lot better in multi-threaded and matches single threaded in benchmarks even at 4875 mhz. I use +100 when I use PBO and I can register 5050 mhz discrete clocks on my 2 best cores but it means nothing. If I use a really light load like BoostTester then I can see near 5 ghz effective clocks on 3 of my cores, but no other realistic load will make it boost that high. If you put a load on the CPU, especially AVX like CB23 or CB20 then my best 2 cores sit around 4850 to 4900. With CTR I can pick the voltage and frequency for just about every load scenario now and I think I'm sold.


----------



## wizardB

JackCY said:


> So which of the x570s don't come with a stupid chipset fan either glaring in your face or hidden under tiny slits inside the wanna be heatsink?
> 
> Any chipsetless boards?


Just pull the fan and heatsink off and cool it as part of your loop.


----------



## Henry Owens

Yuke said:


> I saw a couple of video where 5800x and 5950x was boosting over 5Ghz consistently...but the guy had custom water cooling....i think you gonna need temps at low 50s for 5Ghz boosting...im usually sitting around 60-65°C with Noctua air cooler...


Zen 3 is very hot, even with three radiators my cpu could easily go to 90c in some stress tests if I set the power limits too high.


----------



## Yuke

Henry Owens said:


> Zen 3 is very hot, even with three radiators my cpu could easily go to 90c in some stress tests if I set the power limits too high.


Yeah it always boosts within thermal limit if you let it draw the power, but thats okay.

I was talking about gaming anyway.


----------



## Yuke

Anyone else having insane USB issues again after switching to latest BIOS from Gigabyte site? F33j?

Have to almost always reconnect my USB-soundcard again when booting up my PC...my mouse sometimes also feels a bit laggy for a microsecond but could also be just the sensor giving up on me after two years of abuse...


----------



## chucky27

Yuke said:


> Anyone else having insane USB issues again after switching to latest BIOS from Gigabyte site? F33j?
> 
> Have to almost always reconnect my USB-soundcard again when booting up my PC...my mouse sometimes also feels a bit laggy for a microsecond but could also be just the sensor giving up on me after two years of abuse...


I'm having occasional mouse hiccups on the latest BIOS for X570 Aorus Pro, though very unpredictable: sometimes couple of days in a row everying is ok, then several lags\jumps per day... Maybe that's the reason there was a 'rumor' that AMD is not recommending 1.2.0.2 (and GB will skip it) and we should wait for 1.2.0.3.
UPD: There have also been reports on tweaktown of latest Windows update (KB5003173) causing USB issues...


----------



## Yuke

chucky27 said:


> I'm having occasional mouse hiccups on the latest BIOS for X570 Aorus Pro, though very unpredictable: sometimes couple of days in a row everying is ok, then several lags\jumps per day... Maybe that's the reason there was a 'rumor' that AMD is not recommending 1.2.0.2 (and GB will skip it) and we should wait for 1.2.0.3.
> UPD: There have also been reports on tweaktown of latest Windows update (KB5003173) causing USB issues...


okay, thanks..im expecting a new mouse next week anyway, so im gonna know for sure.

but wth is going on with this usb controller (or whatever is causing the problems)...almost everything is ****ing this **** up it seems...fart 20km away from it and it deactivates...


----------



## chucky27

Yuke said:


> okay, thanks..im expecting a new mouse next week anyway, so im gonna know for sure.
> 
> but wth is going on with this usb controller (or whatever is causing the problems)...almost everything is **ing this ** up it seems...fart 20km away from it and it deactivates...


there might be several factors at play here at the same time: AGESA issues, controller design issues (iirc it's designed by beloved ASMedia), rushed board design + very finicky signaling tuning. So who know's if they can make it work 100%...


----------



## Henry Owens

Yuke said:


> Anyone else having insane USB issues again after switching to latest BIOS from Gigabyte site? F33j?
> 
> Have to almost always reconnect my USB-soundcard again when booting up my PC...my mouse sometimes also feels a bit laggy for a microsecond but could also be just the sensor giving up on me after two years of abuse...


Pretty sure this is still considered a beta bios so I wouldn't worry too much


----------



## ManniX-ITA

If you want to try, made a WHEA suppressor to run at FCLK 1900+
Let me know if it works for you as well









[Official] AMD Ryzen DDR4 24/7 Memory Stability Thread


I have a 5600X, Gigabyte B550m S2H, I used 1.2.0.1A for a month, now on 1.2.0.2 for 2 weeks. I have never had a whea error and I have run 4000/2000 all the time, 4066/2033 also works without wheas, but requires quite a bit more soc and iod voltage with minimal gains. Currently running 1.1v soc...




www.overclock.net


----------



## Yuke

ManniX-ITA said:


> If you want to try, made a WHEA suppressor to run at FCLK 1900+
> Let me know if it works for you as well
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [Official] AMD Ryzen DDR4 24/7 Memory Stability Thread
> 
> 
> I have a 5600X, Gigabyte B550m S2H, I used 1.2.0.1A for a month, now on 1.2.0.2 for 2 weeks. I have never had a whea error and I have run 4000/2000 all the time, 4066/2033 also works without wheas, but requires quite a bit more soc and iod voltage with minimal gains. Currently running 1.1v soc...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.overclock.net


do you think the WHEA reporting over 1900fclk is more like a bug and not a real error? I was very confused to see them especially when Karhu + Cache stress was reporting no errors....


----------



## ManniX-ITA

Yuke said:


> do you think the WHEA reporting over 1900fclk is more like a bug and not a real error? I was very confused to see them especially when Karhu + Cache stress was reporting no errors....


According to @Veii it's an issue with the boards design.
Maybe not always, there could be some specific cases, but it fits.
My 5950x rocks at 2000 MHz FCLK without an hitch.
I've stressed and benched it on my benching install for months.
I'll let you know how it goes now on my main install


----------



## Yuke

ManniX-ITA said:


> According to @Veii it's an issue with the boards design.
> Maybe not always, there could be some specific cases, but it fits.
> My 5950x rocks at 2000 MHz FCLK without an hitch.
> I've stressed and benched it on my benching install for months.
> I'll let you know how it goes now on my main install


would be awesome if we could ignore them...was really depressed after it ran through Karhu at 2000Mhz IF lol


----------



## ManniX-ITA

Yuke said:


> would be awesome if we could ignore them...was really depressed after it ran through Karhu at 2000Mhz IF lol


Karhu generates so many WHEA on my system at 2000 MHz that explorer stops responding.
y-cruncher in comparison is "light".
Now I can run it with ease.


----------



## Yuke

ManniX-ITA said:


> Karhu generates so many WHEA on my system at 2000 MHz that explorer stops responding.
> y-cruncher in comparison is "light".
> Now I can run it with ease.


Im gonna try it out now but getting error msg when using the bat file


----------



## ManniX-ITA

Yuke said:


> Im gonna try it out now but getting error msg when using the bat file
> 
> View attachment 2490583


Did you use the installer?
If you did, don't use the batch file.
It's going to install the service using the current directory.
From the error seems you already installed it.

After installation you just start the service (will give an error cause it starts and stops) or reboot.


----------



## Yuke

ManniX-ITA said:


> Did you use the installer?
> If you did, don't use the batch file.
> It's going to install the service using the current directory.
> From the error seems you already installed it.
> 
> After installation you just start the service (will give an error cause it starts and stops) or reboot.


after installation (WHEAServiceSetup.msi) i klick on WHEAService.exe and i get this:










When i use installutil.exe nothing happens. No error, no new window. -_-


----------



## ManniX-ITA

Yuke said:


> after installation (WHEAServiceSetup.msi) i klick on WHEAService.exe and i get this:
> 
> View attachment 2490585
> 
> 
> When i use installutil.exe nothing happens. No error, no new window. -_-


Just use the installer, don't touch the rest 

You should see the service in computer management, WHEAService.


----------



## Yuke

ManniX-ITA said:


> Just use the installer, don't touch the rest
> 
> You should see the service in computer management, WHEAService.


It shows up under Services but its not running. It tries to start it if i do it manually but returns to "stopped" status after a few seconds.

:edit:

nevermind i think it works regardless, at least hwinfo doesnt show any errors


----------



## ManniX-ITA

Yuke said:


> It shows up under Services but its not running. It tries to start it if i do it manually but returns to "stopped" status after a few seconds.
> 
> :edit:
> 
> nevermind i think it works regardless, at least hwinfo doesnt show any errors


Yes, it starts at boot and disable the WHEA error sources.
Then there's no need to keep it running or run it again.
There's a custom application log (which will move into the Application log in the next version).
But you don't really need it.

Some WHEA errors could be still logged at system start before the service is started.
But then complete silence.


----------



## des2k...

That's funny you have to run a whea suppressor utility lol

It's somewhere in one of these "event trace sessions", might need to change permission on the registry to remove that whea trace. *Too lazy to boot into my other windows copy (no changes to the logging)

I usually stop all of them, just pages of non-sense logging / traces wasting cpu cycles.


----------



## ManniX-ITA

des2k... said:


> That's funny you have to run a whea suppressor utility lol


LoL indeed funny, we live in difficult times...
There are other ways but are destructive by intention or unintentionally.
This way you can just disable the service and reboot or uninstall it and go back to a normal status.
It's easy and low risk.


----------



## nievz

Anyone here using BlueStacks or any Android emulator? I tried Nox Player and Bluestacks and i get BSOD.


----------



## ManniX-ITA

@ghiga_andrei 

Do you have a motherboard model with only Intel LAN onboard right?

Can you please tell me if you get the high flow of WHEA errors running at FCLK 1900+? 
If you can run it at high FCLK at all of course.


----------



## Kha

ManniX-ITA said:


> @ghiga_andrei
> 
> Do you have a motherboard model with only Intel LAN onboard right?
> 
> Can you please tell me if you get the high flow of WHEA errors running at FCLK 1900+?
> If you can run it at high FCLK at all of course.


I think I was wrong and he has an Elite, not Pro, but still it has Intel Gigabit Lan X570 AORUS ELITE (rev. 1.0) Key Features | Motherboard - GIGABYTE Global


----------



## ManniX-ITA

Kha said:


> I think I was wrong and he has an Elite, not Pro, but still it has Intel Gigabit Lan X570 AORUS ELITE (rev. 1.0) Key Features | Motherboard - GIGABYTE Global


The important thing is that there's no Realtek LAN.
Somewhere, hidden in the PCB...


----------



## Kha

ManniX-ITA said:


> The important thing is that there's no Realtek LAN.
> Somewhere, hidden in the PCB...


Totally, but dunno why, I have this feeling you guys are on a false lead here. But let's see


----------



## qiller

GB X570 Aorus Xtreme got Intel + Aquantia NICs and still WHEA 19 warnings. But it has Realtek Audio...


----------



## ManniX-ITA

Kha said:


> Totally, but dunno why, I have this feeling you guys are on a false lead here. But let's see


My guess is that there are many reasons (like the IOD binning, some of them probably just can't make it) but the main culprit is the Realtek EFI.
I'll have to experiment zapping the EFI from the BIOS.



qiller said:


> GB X570 Aorus Xtreme got Intel + Aquantia NICs and still WHEA 19 warnings. But it has Realtek Audio...


Hopefully the audio is not a problem 

Do you have WHEA 19 at which rate?
One every now and then or hundreds per second in HWInfo?


----------



## ghiga_andrei

ManniX-ITA said:


> @ghiga_andrei
> 
> Do you have a motherboard model with only Intel LAN onboard right?
> 
> Can you please tell me if you get the high flow of WHEA errors running at FCLK 1900+?
> If you can run it at high FCLK at all of course.


I never tried going to 1900+ cause I don't have B-die RAM, just 3600MHz Hynix C/D(JR)... So I don't have any manual setup done for the RAM, just running it at XMP...

But yeah, the Elite has the Intel LAN and it works amazing, I've downloaded 400GB in a row once with no disconnect ever... I don't understand why more expensive models have Realtek instead of Intel ?


----------



## ManniX-ITA

ghiga_andrei said:


> never tried going to 1900+ cause I don't have B-die RAM, just 3600MHz Hynix C/D(JR)... So I don't have any manual setup done for the RAM, just running it at XMP...
> 
> But yeah, the Elite has the Intel LAN and it works amazing, I've downloaded 400GB in a row once with no disconnect ever... I don't understand why more expensive models have Realtek instead of Intel ?


Cause it's cheaper...
I could go up to 4200 MHz with my Hynix DJR, you should give it a try!
Please


----------



## ghiga_andrei

ManniX-ITA said:


> Cause it's cheaper...
> I could go up to 4200 MHz with my Hynix DJR, you should give it a try!
> Please


If you give a starting point on what to change only to try 1900, I will give it a shot tomorrow. VSOC is now 1.1V, rest is all on XMP.


----------



## ManniX-ITA

I would start with 1933, you can keep everything as it is.
If it works give a try to 1966, could work as well.
If you get troubles just raise VSOC to 1.15V.
CCD and IOD should be set at least to 1000mV but it could work also with less on a 5900x.
Do some stuff, run TM5 for a while and OCCT/y-cruncher.
Check if you have WHEA errors in the system logs.


----------



## ghiga_andrei

ManniX-ITA said:


> I would start with 1933, you can keep everything as it is.
> If it works give a try to 1966, could work as well.
> If you get troubles just raise VSOC to 1.15V.
> CCD and IOD should be set at least to 1000mV but it could work also with less on a 5900x.
> Do some stuff, run TM5 for a while and OCCT/y-cruncher.
> Check if you have WHEA errors in the system logs.


Tried 1866 and already OCCT is failing memory test within 10minutes, but no WHEA in Event Logger.
I would not increase VDIMM since it already got to 49C at 1.35V.


----------



## ManniX-ITA

ghiga_andrei said:


> Tried 1866 and already OCCT is failing memory test within 10minutes, but no WHEA in Event Logger.
> I would not increase VDIMM since it already got to 49C at 1.35V.


Sorry I thought you were starting from 1900 MHz...
It's really weird that with that profile you get memory errors.

I was using way more aggressive ones and could make it at 1.40V with tRFC at 512.

Maybe give a try to the first profile at 1.40V with tRFC 512, the temperature should not change much from 1.35V.









[Official] AMD Ryzen DDR4 24/7 Memory Stability Thread


Hi, i'm completely new to overclocking and have just built a new PC 5800x, x570 gaming carbon wifi, 5700XT EVOKE, G.Skill F4-3600C16-16GTZNC RAM i have tried to follow the ryzen calculator but i just keep getting errors when booting and have to resort back to XMP is there anything you guys...




www.overclock.net


----------



## qiller

ManniX-ITA said:


> Do you have WHEA 19 at which rate?
> One every now and then or hundreds per second in HWInfo?


@1933MHz FCLK ~100 when I run Aida Copy Membench. And here and then in normal desktop usage.

Edit: My system got that mystcial 1900MHz FCLK-hole, so my daily memory-oc rans with 3733CL15 just fine. But til now I got no explanation, why this fclk-hole exists.


----------



## Kha

ManniX-ITA said:


> I'll have to experiment zapping the EFI from the BIOS.


Seek me out on Discord, have news from Realtek. Not very good tho.


----------



## Kha

ManniX-ITA said:


> I would start with 1933, you can keep everything as it is.
> If it works give a try to 1966, could work as well.
> If you get troubles just raise VSOC to 1.15V.
> CCD and IOD should be set at least to 1000mV but it could work also with less on a 5900x.
> Do some stuff, run TM5 for a while and OCCT/y-cruncher.
> Check if you have WHEA errors in the system logs.


Also, why tell him to go IF- DRAM syncron, test should be conclusive even without it, no ?


----------



## ManniX-ITA

Kha said:


> Also, why tell him to go IF- DRAM syncron, test should be conclusive even without it, no ?


Not the same, lots of stuff gets clocked down


----------



## ghiga_andrei

ManniX-ITA said:


> Sorry I thought you were starting from 1900 MHz...
> It's really weird that with that profile you get memory errors.
> 
> I was using way more aggressive ones and could make it at 1.40V with tRFC at 512.
> 
> Maybe give a try to the first profile at 1.40V with tRFC 512, the temperature should not change much from 1.35V.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [Official] AMD Ryzen DDR4 24/7 Memory Stability Thread
> 
> 
> Hi, i'm completely new to overclocking and have just built a new PC 5800x, x570 gaming carbon wifi, 5700XT EVOKE, G.Skill F4-3600C16-16GTZNC RAM i have tried to follow the ryzen calculator but i just keep getting errors when booting and have to resort back to XMP is there anything you guys...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.overclock.net


I popped open the case and with the same settings as last night I ran OCCT stable for 1h. 
RAM temps stayed at 44dgr max.

Put back the case, temps started to increase slightly and when the RAM hit 48dgr errors started.
Seems I need to keep these sticks very chill, under 48dgr.
My room is very hot as I have a girlfriend who doesn't stand cold, now it's at 26dgr ambient 

I will continue to increase the IF with the case open, to see if I can go higher.


----------



## Kha

ManniX-ITA said:


> Not the same, lots of stuff gets clocked down


Ok join the Disc for 1 min, sent you something.


----------



## Yuke

please jog my mind....if logical core 6 crashes in y-cruncher, physical core 4 got ****ed?

Like 0,1 - 2, 3 - 4,5 - 6,7?

Or is there no correlation? Increased RAM overclock seem to ****ed up my CO values yet again...


----------



## ManniX-ITA

Kha said:


> Ok join the Disc for 1 min, sent you something.


I'm running benchmarks I don't have Discord, will install on the phone 


Yuke said:


> please jog my mind....if logical core 6 crashes in y-cruncher, physical core 4 got ****ed?
> 
> Like 0,1 - 2, 3 - 4,5 - 6,7?
> 
> Or is there no correlation? Increased RAM overclock seem to ****ed up my CO values yet again...


No sometimes a change can influence a core in the other CCD....
If you set them aggressive to the last count everything you do can make them unstable.
But if it's really too random could be you need more VSOC/VDDG/LLC/PWM


----------



## Yuke

ManniX-ITA said:


> I'm running benchmarks I don't have Discord, will install on the phone
> 
> 
> No sometimes a change can influence a core in the other CCD....
> If you set them aggressive to the last count everything you do can make them unstable.
> But if it's really too random could be you need more VSOC/VDDG/LLC/PWM


testing if it was CO value of Core4 now..so far three passes...i tested VDDG yesterday with no stability gains..PWM is already maxed out...LLC i rather dont want to touch im already redlining at 90°C lol

VSOC...dunno, already at 1.2V, dont think its a problem.

Also i think im ultra capped out with my RAM...2066Mhz IF didnt boot, procODT under 40 didnt boot and CL14/4000 also didnt boot yesterday


----------



## ghiga_andrei

ghiga_andrei said:


> I popped open the case and with the same settings as last night I ran OCCT stable for 1h.
> RAM temps stayed at 44dgr max.
> 
> Put back the case, temps started to increase slightly and when the RAM hit 48dgr errors started.
> Seems I need to keep these sticks very chill, under 48dgr.
> My room is very hot as I have a girlfriend who doesn't stand cold, now it's at 26dgr ambient
> 
> I will continue to increase the IF with the case open, to see if I can go higher.


OK, 1933 did not post at 1.35V, I had to increase to 1.4V and I posted.
Ran OCCT for about 15 minutes and it started throwing errors when RAM temps hit 45dgr, so much sooner than 48dgr.
Also now I get WHEA Warning 19s:










Is this what you wanted to check ? Or they have to be WHEA errors ?


----------



## ManniX-ITA

ghiga_andrei said:


> OK, 1933 did not post at 1.35V, I had to increase to 1.4V and I posted.
> Ran OCCT for about 15 minutes and it started throwing errors when RAM temps hit 45dgr, so much sooner than 48dgr.
> Also now I get WHEA Warning 19s:
> 
> View attachment 2509200
> 
> 
> Is this what you wanted to check ? Or they have to be WHEA errors ?


Indeed, the WHEA 19 specifically.
But you get also WHEA 18 so it's unstable probably due to voltages too low.
Can you try with VDDG IOD/CCD at 1050?
Ideally you should get only WHEA 19 and then Ißm interested in how many and what's in their details tab.


----------



## ManniX-ITA

Yuke said:


> testing if it was CO value of Core4 now..so far three passes...i tested VDDG yesterday with no stability gains..PWM is already maxed out...LLC i rather dont want to touch im already redlining at 90°C lol
> 
> VSOC...dunno, already at 1.2V, dont think its a problem.
> 
> Also i think im ultra capped out with my RAM...2066Mhz IF didnt boot, procODT under 40 didnt boot and CL14/4000 also didnt boot yesterday


I'm getting used at how it works with this new AGESA 1.2, very different from before.
For 2033 I've set Auto LLC/PWM except SOC PWM at 800 (Should be not the max but one notch below).
Then OCP/OVP set to 400mV and Enhanced which I guess is Extreme on GB.
Tried to find the manual values but failed, seems to like it more if it's Auto...

CL14/4000 is arduous 
I think I'm going to try 2033 but if I scale back to 2000 will make an attempt.
Was not stable but I could boot into Windows at 2T.


----------



## ghiga_andrei

ManniX-ITA said:


> Indeed, the WHEA 19 specifically.
> But you get also WHEA 18 so it's unstable probably due to voltages too low.
> Can you try with VDDG IOD/CCD at 1050?
> Ideally you should get only WHEA 19 and then Ißm interested in how many and what's in their details tab.


Those 18s are from March when I was still adjusting the CO. Not from today.


----------



## ghiga_andrei

ManniX-ITA said:


> Indeed, the WHEA 19 specifically.
> But you get also WHEA 18 so it's unstable probably due to voltages too low.
> Can you try with VDDG IOD/CCD at 1050?
> Ideally you should get only WHEA 19 and then Ißm interested in how many and what's in their details tab.


OK, just tried VDDG at 1050 and it's much worse, not I get thousands of WHEA 19 and OCCT crashes within 30 seconds. Why would it be worse with increased voltage ?


----------



## chozen-de

@ManniX-ITA When using curve optimizer, have you ever tried adding a positive vcore offset (+0.03v) for more stability?


----------



## ManniX-ITA

chozen-de said:


> @ManniX-ITA When using curve optimizer, have you ever tried adding a positive vcore offset (+0.03v) for more stability?


Just a positive offset it's only fighting CO
Never gained in stability, only worse performances same as negative offset
Don't know, lots of people had good results not me
I got better results with Scalar; it's different now with AGESA 1.2
but still up to 4-6x its like a positive offset but with better light-medium threaded performances 
But you gain a bit higher temperature threshold, 5-8c, before throttling


----------



## Yuke

ManniX-ITA said:


> I'm getting used at how it works with this new AGESA 1.2, very different from before.
> For 2033 I've set Auto LLC/PWM except SOC PWM at 800 (Should be not the max but one notch below).
> Then OCP/OVP set to 400mV and Enhanced which I guess is Extreme on GB.
> Tried to find the manual values but failed, seems to like it more if it's Auto...
> 
> CL14/4000 is arduous
> I think I'm going to try 2033 but if I scale back to 2000 will make an attempt.
> Was not stable but I could boot into Windows at 2T.


damn, i fogot about the OVP/OCP settings...gotta test out if it prevents some weird random reboots in idle


----------



## ManniX-ITA

ghiga_andrei said:


> Those 18s are from March when I was still adjusting the CO. Not from today.


Indeed I didn't check the date 



ghiga_andrei said:


> OK, just tried VDDG at 1050 and it's much worse, not I get thousands of WHEA 19 and OCCT crashes within 30 seconds. Why would it be worse with increased voltage ?


Weird that it gets worse... maybe your 5900x really likes low voltages.
Try with VDDG at 1000 and VSOC at 1.1V


----------



## ghiga_andrei

ManniX-ITA said:


> Indeed I didn't check the date
> 
> 
> 
> Weird that it gets worse... maybe your 5900x really likes low voltages.
> Try with VDDG at 1000 and VSOC at 1.1V


VDDG at 1000 was BIOS default anyways and tried also VSOC at 1.1V and 1.2V. Same behavior, WHEA 19 warnings that grow in number with temperature.

I don't think the CPU is my problem, but the RAM sticks. The more I increase the frequency, the faster I get OCCT errors and they always correlate with RAM temperature. 
At 1800, I don't get errors even above 50dgr, at 1866 I get errors always when it reaches 48dgr and at 1933 I get errors already at 45dgr.

So I cannot get 1900+ stable on my setup, that's it.


----------



## ghiga_andrei

I also don't understand the effort to overclock the RAM and IF.

I may be missing something but Cinebench results were the same for me at 1800 and 1933 and Geekbench results were slightly better at 1933, but slightly.
I got 1722 points SC for 1933MHz vs. 1718 points SC for 1800MHz. And 15350 points MC for 1933MHz vs. 14990 points MC for 1800MHz.

For me it does not seem worth it to spend that much time and effort on this and would not ever consider adding cooling on RAM for additional noise in my setup for so little performance gain.


----------



## qiller

Better 1% lows in games. CB scenes are crap regarding memory usage. Use blender openbenchmark with scene "koro", corona-benchmark or 7zip compression. Also some encoding stuff will benefit from better memory oc and timing tuning.


----------



## lum-x

AMD Ryzen 9 5950XT & Ryzen 5 5600XT ‘Zen 3’ Refresh Desktop CPUs Possibly Sighted, Up To 5.0 GHz Clocks. I guess I have to wait for the XT versions the CPU and see if they have less issues


----------



## Nighthog

lum-x said:


> AMD Ryzen 9 5950XT & Ryzen 5 5600XT ‘Zen 3’ Refresh Desktop CPUs Possibly Sighted, Up To 5.0 GHz Clocks. I guess I have to wait for the XT versions the CPU and see if they have less issues


Most likely a refresh to go with the new X570S motherboard updates.

Maybe the CPU also gets a updated IO-die as the motherboards?


----------



## ManniX-ITA

ghiga_andrei said:


> I also don't understand the effort to overclock the RAM and IF.
> 
> I may be missing something but Cinebench results were the same for me at 1800 and 1933 and Geekbench results were slightly better at 1933, but slightly.
> I got 1722 points SC for 1933MHz vs. 1718 points SC for 1800MHz. And 15350 points MC for 1933MHz vs. 14990 points MC for 1800MHz.
> 
> For me it does not seem worth it to spend that much time and effort on this and would not ever consider adding cooling on RAM for additional noise in my setup for so little performance gain.


Yes the performance gain is not substantial 
Thanks for the effort trying anyway.
Some workload is indeed more impacted than other, Cinebench is not a good reference.
What I can say after a few days using it in daily is better system responsiveness, smoother gameplay and no USB issues like devices malfunctioning or disconnecting.


----------



## ManniX-ITA

@Yuke 

You'll have to re-tune your CO counts... but it's for the best 
I can set much lower counts now.
I've got back almost all the performance loss with the tuning.
Compared to my previous unstable CO now 50 points less in CB20, 200 in CB23 and 70 in GB5.
At FCLK 1900 at the end the loss was 300 points in CB20, 600 in CB23 and 200 in GB5.
Plus both at FCLK 2000 and 2033 the idle temperature is 3c lower; I couldn't go below 36c now it goes quickly down to 33c.


----------



## Yuke

ManniX-ITA said:


> @Yuke
> 
> You'll have to re-tune your CO counts... but it's for the best
> I can set much lower counts now.
> I've got back almost all the performance loss with the tuning.
> Compared to my previous unstable CO now 50 points less in CB20, 200 in CB23 and 70 in GB5.
> At FCLK 1900 at the end the loss was 300 points in CB20, 600 in CB23 and 200 in GB5.
> Plus both at FCLK 2000 and 2033 the idle temperature is 3c lower; I couldn't go below 36c now it goes quickly down to 33c.


CO counts are killing me since i tried 4000(+) man...close to ****ing deleting Y-cruncher

OCCT small/extreme + normal/large is always so easy...


----------



## lum-x

Nighthog said:


> Most likely a refresh to go with the new X570S motherboard updates.
> 
> Maybe the CPU also gets a updated IO-die as the motherboards?


Yes that is very obvious for sure, but what I am looking mostly forward is less issues with 5950xt than with 5950x. I am holding off purchasing 5950x eventhough I can get the CPU for 800Euros. 
Hopefully better binning will improve things a lot.


----------



## Yuke

lum-x said:


> AMD Ryzen 9 5950XT & Ryzen 5 5600XT ‘Zen 3’ Refresh Desktop CPUs Possibly Sighted, Up To 5.0 GHz Clocks. I guess I have to wait for the XT versions the CPU and see if they have less issues


lmao, ok, just printed out my return label....bought the 5900x because all the "tech channels" said that Zen3 refresh is 99% canceled and now this. Wanted the refresh from the beginning anyway...i hope mindfactory wont make problems as i ****ed some pins up when i removed the ****ing cooler.


----------



## lum-x

Yuke said:


> lmao, ok, just printed out my return label....bought the 5900x because all the "tech channels" said that Zen3 refresh is 99% canceled and now this. Wanted the refresh from the beginning anyway...i hope mindfactory wont make problems as i ****ed some pins up when i removed the ****ing cooler.


I reserved a CPU but then I saw the XT variant is comming soon and canceled everything, lets hope its worth the wait. Still 800Euros for 5950x is a good price if i decide to get one now lol.


----------



## Yuke

lum-x said:


> I reserved a CPU but then I saw the XT variant is comming soon and canceled everything, lets hope its worth the wait. Still 800Euros for 5950x is a good price if i decide to get one now lol.


Yes, lets hope Alderlake releases early Q4, so AMD has to push them out, too.


----------



## Nighthog

You guys might need to wait 3-6months for the new variant to show up.

They making a B2 stepping for Ryzen 5000 series and they officially said ~6 months before availability to come around.


----------



## Xaris

Sorry if this has been answered a bunch recently. I've been out of the game for several months. I was using F31o on my GB X570 AE + 5600x + 2x16GB of Micron E-Die and was waiting for the AEGSA stuff to get sorted out and recently updated to F33h. Has the infamous IF 1900 wall been relatively fixed or should I still expect WHEA errors with it? I'm still using 3733 for the time being and even with that I've noticed though that some my previous RAM timings don't really work anymore and had to up voltage or tweak some of them. And I'm hitting 64 ns on AIDA compared to around 60ns before.






























Now / Before

Anything really important changed that I should be aware of? What are other Micron E-Die people getting with the latest AGESA? The spreadsheet doesn't have really any entries for the latest BIOS, or at least not too relevant.

Also how has Curve Optimizer changed? I was previously using +200 mhz / -10 on Core 0/5 and -16 on the rest. Would that still work? Are there any important changes or tweaks that I would need to be aware of with the latest AGESA? It seems like my previous CO settings are resulting in higher temperature than I remember. CB20 has went from 4677 on F31o to 4477 on F33h with same CO settings. I'm willing to concede that my PC may have become more bloated since the last time I ran testing though.


----------



## Jeffreybt

Xaris said:


> Sorry if this has been answered a bunch recently. I've been out of the game for several months. I was using F31o on my GB X570 AE + 5600x + 2x16GB of Micron E-Die and was waiting for the AEGSA stuff to get sorted out and recently updated to F33h. Has the infamous IF 1900 wall been relatively fixed or should I still expect WHEA errors with it? I'm still using 3733 for the time being and even with that I've noticed though that some my previous RAM timings don't really work anymore and had to up voltage or tweak some of them. And I'm hitting 64 ns on AIDA compared to around 60ns before.
> View attachment 2511524
> View attachment 2511525
> 
> View attachment 2511527
> View attachment 2511526
> 
> Now / Before
> 
> Anything really important changed that I should be aware of? What are other Micron E-Die people getting with the latest AGESA? The spreadsheet doesn't have really any entries for the latest BIOS, or at least not too relevant.
> 
> Also how has Curve Optimizer changed? I was previously using +200 mhz / -10 on Core 0/5 and -16 on the rest. Would that still work? Are there any important changes or tweaks that I would need to be aware of with the latest AGESA? It seems like my previous CO settings are resulting in higher temperature than I remember. CB20 has went from 4677 on F31o to 4477 on F33h with same CO settings. I'm willing to concede that my PC may have become more bloated since the last time I ran testing though.


Here is my 64GB Micon E-die









CO is -5 on "main cores" and -20 on the rest +200Mhz


----------



## Xaris

Jeffreybt said:


> Here is my 64GB Micon E-die
> View attachment 2511530
> 
> 
> CO is -5 on "main cores" and -20 on the rest +200Mhz
> 
> View attachment 2511531


Cheers, thanks! Let me try to give something like this a shot. What sort of AIDA and/or CB numbers do you get? Not that they're necessarily great metrics, but just as something I can rough check. Also what scalar are you using for PBO? I was using 10x before on F31o, but that may not be the best idea.

Did you find you needed to take VDDP up to 950 and ClkDrvStr to 60 for stability?

Edit: Well those seem to be working on 1833, going to try 1900. I'll run some stability tests and tweak them a bit but it's good to know the 1900-wall seems to have been fixed and capable with E-Die

e: Nah, it still doesn't like IF 1900. 1833 is best I can do. Could just be a limitation of having an x570 Aorous Elite vs a Master. Ah well. Other timings seem to be fine and running some stability checks but has at least dropped from 65ns to 61ns.


----------



## Jeffreybt

Xaris said:


> Cheers, thanks! Let me try to give something like this a shot. What sort of AIDA and/or CB numbers do you get? Not that they're necessarily great metrics, but just as something I can rough check. Also what scalar are you using for PBO? I was using 10x before on F31o, but that may not be the best idea.
> 
> Did you find you needed to take VDDP up to 950 and ClkDrvStr to 60 for stability?
> 
> Edit: Well those seem to be working on 1833, going to try 1900. I'll run some stability tests and tweak them a bit but it's good to know the 1900-wall seems to have been fixed and capable with E-Die
> 
> e: Nah, it still doesn't like IF 1900. 1833 is best I can do. Could just be a limitation of having an x570 Aorous Elite vs a Master. Ah well. Other timings seem to be fine and running some stability checks but has at least dropped from 65ns to 61ns.


I can't check right now but ill look for my bench numbers from when I ran them.
to be honest, I used all the values (Timings/VDDG/VDDP) etc. from DRAM Calculator for Ryzen and never tried to tweak them beyond that except for tRFC so I could possibly lower the voltages, but it feels like too much work since everything works great as is.

the value I use on the 5600x were the exact same ones my 3900x took.


----------



## Ohim

While failing CoreCycler with my CPU even on Auto and on XMP i went for a RMA process with my local retailer ... i got a new chip ( manufactured around February 2021 ) Tested several times even with Memory OC, it passes everything.

It's better on voltages but still not that lucky with chip Bin


----------



## Henry Owens

When testing 2000fclk I can boot and when I start running occt the system will just reset itself on shut off after about a minute. Could this possibly be a power supply issue or maybe an overcurrent protection?


----------



## GoforceReloaded

Yuke said:


> lmao, ok, just printed out my return label....bought the 5900x because all the "tech channels" said that Zen3 refresh is 99% canceled and now this. Wanted the refresh from the beginning anyway...i hope mindfactory wont make problems as i ****ed some pins up when i removed the ****ing cooler.





lum-x said:


> I reserved a CPU but then I saw the XT variant is comming soon and canceled everything, lets hope its worth the wait. Still 800Euros for 5950x is a good price if i decide to get one now lol.


There's no XT variant of Ryzen 5X00.

It's already confirmed by AMD.

"As part of our continued effort to expand our manufacturing and logistics capabilities, AMD will gradually move AMD Ryzen 5000 Series Desktop Processors to B2 Revision over the next 6 months. The revision does not bring improvements in terms of functionality or performance, furthermore, no BIOS update will be required."


----------



## Yuke

GoforceReloaded said:


> There's no XT variant of Ryzen 5X00.
> 
> It's already confirmed by AMD.
> 
> "As part of our continued effort to expand our manufacturing and logistics capabilities, AMD will gradually move AMD Ryzen 5000 Series Desktop Processors to B2 Revision over the next 6 months. The revision does not bring improvements in terms of functionality or performance, furthermore, no BIOS update will be required."


I saw that, but will sit it out for a bit longer anyway (at least until Alder Lake benchmarks start leaking)...i overpayed for the 5900x anyway, so a return makes sense either way...hopefully my return will be accepted as i heard horror stories about Mindfactory


----------



## Henry Owens

Yuke said:


> I saw that, but will sit it out for a bit longer anyway (at least until Alder Lake benchmarks start leaking)...i overpayed for the 5900x anyway, so a return makes sense either way...hopefully my return will be accepted as i heard horror stories about Mindfactory


How much did you pay?


----------



## lum-x

Yuke said:


> I saw that, but will sit it out for a bit longer anyway (at least until Alder Lake benchmarks start leaking)...i overpayed for the 5900x anyway, so a return makes sense either way...hopefully my return will be accepted as i heard horror stories about Mindfactory


At least revision B2 should be better in terms of manufacturing as the process should improve over time. There are also some roumors that AMD might include some security improvements in B2 revision. I will just wait because I waited for quite some time already.


----------



## Yuke

Henry Owens said:


> How much did you pay?


660€

:edit:

My return got just approved...


----------



## V1TRU

Hi, I just ordered a Samsung 980 pro m2 for intense operations (Chia crypto plotting).

Would like to know which of the slots m2 is better for temperature on my x570 I PRO,
the one near chipset with fan cooler or the one in the back without fan?

Thanks!


----------



## lum-x

Yuke said:


> 660€
> 
> :edit:
> 
> My return got just approved...


That is expensive. I can get 5900x for 551 Euros


----------



## Yuke

lum-x said:


> That is expensive. I can get 5900x for 551 Euros


dropped to 550 literally 1 day after i bought it (all other SKUs down to MSRP and below too)...was kinda salty when having the CPU here....


----------



## Xaris

V1TRU said:


> Hi, I just ordered a Samsung 980 pro m2 for intense operations (Chia crypto plotting).
> 
> Would like to know which of the slots m2 is better for temperature on my x570 I PRO,
> the one near chipset with fan cooler or the one in the back without fan?
> 
> Thanks!


Front M2A would be better. Also if you're concerned you can throw some cheap 15-cent thermal pads + alluminum heatsink to it but probably not needed.

By the way, if I were you, I would not use that NVME drive; if only because I'd rather use it for personal use. It's an expensive high-end card and Chia can mulch even the best NVME. Do not store Windows/Linux or anything important on it. Make sure it's your secondary. I would say use that for personal use and use cheaper one. I'm not saying not do it, do whatever you want, but please please please watch your S.M.A.R.T readings and use the Samsung Tool to check it routinely, like at least once a week. I recommend keeping a spreadsheet of past readings so you should at least get a feel for how much "wear" is being done on it and can estimate an probabilistic longevity.


----------



## V1TRU

Yeah, I took the 2TB one becouse it has more durability.
I should use it for half of guaranteed cicles of writing, then I will use it for OS.
Thanks for suggestions, I'll swap my main ssd to rear slot and put this one in front slot


----------



## aveamurechi

The 980 PROs of today are TLC as I remember. So in terms of write cycles they are not really that good anymore (the previous PRO's were SLC's with indeed higher write cycles capabilities). So watch out for that: a current day PRO will wear out considerably faster than previous gen PRO. I'm sure you did this homework, but I'm just putting it out there, to avoid someone getting burned...


----------



## aveamurechi

Fun story and quite OffTopic, but I have fond memories of it:

At my work some 12-13 years ago (automotive industry) we were interested of the write cycles capabilities of the Flash memory on a Freescale MPC55xx family microcontroller. So we made a nice little program that was continuously writing to that flash and let it run, to see how fast/slow it fails, and in which way it fails. the Freescale spec (datasheet) was 50000 writes per memory location. It was able to do 4mio writes before it failed. (LOL). And the failure mode was also unexpected: we were measuring write speed (duration of one write to one memory location), and we found a steady (and small) increase of write duration up until about 3.5mio writes and then an exponential write duration increase up to 4 mio writes, to the point where it was taking ages to write one location. *But it was writing.*

How was that tech from Freescale different from today, I do not know, but, just saying...


----------



## ManniX-ITA

aveamurechi said:


> How was that tech from Freescale different from today, I do not know, but, just saying...


Nice 
That was probably one of the first generations of single layer SLC, best of the best for endurance!
Today it's all about over provisioning, the cells fails constantly. It's like an endless landing in Normandy until everybody is dead 

@V1TRU 
I would never use a 980 Pro as well... enterprise SSDs are failing in 40 days with Chia.
Not sure even a 970 Pro would last a couple of weeks.
Look for something cheaper than the 970 Pro with the same endurance.
Don't forget to set a massive over-provisioning. Good luck.


----------



## V1TRU

980 pro 2TB should have 1200TBW, i should use it for 550... will check life often, thanks!


----------



## ghiga_andrei

aveamurechi said:


> Fun story and quite OffTopic, but I have fond memories of it:
> 
> At my work some 12-13 years ago (automotive industry) we were interested of the write cycles capabilities of the Flash memory on a Freescale MPC55xx family microcontroller. So we made a nice little program that was continuously writing to that flash and let it run, to see how fast/slow it fails, and in which way it fails. the Freescale spec (datasheet) was 50000 writes per memory location. It was able to do 4mio writes before it failed. (LOL). And the failure mode was also unexpected: we were measuring write speed (duration of one write to one memory location), and we found a steady (and small) increase of write duration up until about 3.5mio writes and then an exponential write duration increase up to 4 mio writes, to the point where it was taking ages to write one location. *But it was writing.*
> 
> How was that tech from Freescale different from today, I do not know, but, just saying...


I also work for a semiconductor company which makes microcontrollers with flash and eeprom memory and we guarantee in the datasheet a maximum number of writes at least 10 times lower than what we measure in the testing process in the lab. This is to account for future process variations that can occur over product life cycle, like production machines getting older and producing slightly lower quality chips (never happened since we calibrate them periodically, but we have to take it into account legally). Also, we have to account for temperature variations, environmental radiation and whatnot. We don't want a lawsuit because we specified 10 million writes and it failed after 9 million. Better to specify 10000 writes and be safe.

So yeah, in most cases the actual typical endurance I would expect to be much greater than what the manufacturer specifies. But you could be unlucky and get the 1% which has lower endurance. Or you could live in Alaska or Ecuador and expect different endurance than a typical EU / NA user due to extreme temperatures.


----------



## ManniX-ITA

V1TRU said:


> 980 pro 2TB should have 1200TBW, i should use it for 550... will check life often, thanks!


If you can RAID the M.2 slots could be better to buy 2 x M.2 1TB like the MP510 which has 1700 TBW x 2 = 3400 TBW for less the price of a 980 Pro.

Not sure what is difference concerning speed but there's a community spreadsheet:





chia plotting performance.xlsx - Google Drive







docs.google.com





Seems the nVME in RAID can compete well with a single Gen4 nVME.


----------



## V1TRU

Ok that's a strange one:

The old 970 evo plus in front m2 slot was 58°C. 
Same driver swapped in back slot now is 42°.

I think the front slot is heater couse PCB and CPU fan blowing there... don't know at this point where to put the new drive which is supposed to work heavy for a couple of months...


----------



## TaunyTiger

Seems like 5900X is finally in stock. One store here in sweden have had 50+ in stock for over a day now. 
And i guess they already sold some, and still 50+.


----------



## Xaris

V1TRU said:


> Ok that's a strange one:
> 
> The old 970 evo plus in front m2 slot was 58°C.
> Same driver swapped in back slot now is 42°.
> 
> I think the front slot is heater couse PCB and CPU fan blowing there... don't know at this point where to put the new drive which is supposed to work heavy for a couple of months...


It's probably going to depend on your case's airflow honestly. The front M2 will be subject to higher "ambient" or steady-state temperature from CPU/GPU/PCH/etc, but should have higher airflow over it with a good case-fans pressure setup, so throughput so maximum temp should be a bit less. The back will be more separated from "ambient" but won't have airflow and may heatup more in isolation. Monitor it, it but in practice it probably won't really matter anyway you slice it.


----------



## Henry Owens

Why is it when my voltage is set to motherboard my edc max is 215A but when I go full manual mode I can go all the way to 600A?


----------



## ryouiki

Saw my first WHEA error on F33j... quite the odd one:



Code:


A corrected hardware error has occurred.

Reported by component: Processor Core
Error Source: Corrected Machine Check
Error Type: No Error
Processor APIC ID: 0

I've seen all manner of WHEA errors over the course of time on X570, but this is the first time i've seen an error that is type "No Error" 

Some time after this system refused to resume from S3 sleep, refused to reboot (BIOS Debug code C6) and required CMOS reset to be able to start again.


----------



## Lexi is Dumb

Anyone here have any idea why I might be getting event id 41 errors.. only in a single game. When I'm playing Horizon Zero Dawn.. at completely random times the computer will lock up and retart.. while the last frame from the game is still displaying on the monitor. Not getting BSODs or any other error information.
PSU is only a 2 year old HX 750 Platinum, GPU is not overheating, CPU is not overheating.. i've tried both XMP and manual settings. Tried PBO both on and off.
I had this issue with the 3700X except it only happened at idle.. I fixed that by raising SoC a little and manually setting RAM timings etc.
This doesn't happen at all under any other circumstance with the 5900X that I've encountered.. I've played multiple games without a single issue recently. This literally only started like 10 hours into HZD and now happens frequently but still only when playing HZD and I just don't even know where to begin looking.. like is it a bios setting, is it ram, is it just a GPU driver issue? (i've also tried DDU already btw)

I'm already going to try a new PSU anyway next week but for now I'm trying to determine if it could be a bios issue.
(X570 Pro Wifi, bios F33i)


----------



## ManniX-ITA

Lexi is Dumb said:


> I just don't even know where to begin looking.. like is it a bios setting, is it ram, is it just a GPU driver issue? (i've also tried DDU already btw)


Do you use a riser cable for the GPU?


----------



## Lexi is Dumb

ManniX-ITA said:


> Do you use a riser cable for the GPU?


nope


----------



## ManniX-ITA

Lexi is Dumb said:


> nope


It's weird indeed... are you using a DisplayPort cable?


----------



## Lexi is Dumb

ManniX-ITA said:


> It's weird indeed... are you using a DisplayPort cable?


Yeah, but like I said.. everything works completely fine in everything except this one game. I don't think its the cable.

That said.. I actually haven't had a reset since before the earlier post and have played it all day. The only difference.. I was using my One S controller instead of Series controller.
I've got no explanation and I feel like i'm going crazy. There's no way it was the controller right? Maybe with some sort of short or USB related issue if it was plugged in? But it was only used wirelessly. I had only started using the series controller the same day this started... surely not? it doesn't make sense.


----------



## ManniX-ITA

Lexi is Dumb said:


> it doesn't make sense.


Trust me, give a check at the DP cable.
Could be very well also a USB related issue due to the new pad.
But the most inexplicable and random issues I've seen have been always caused by the DP cable.
It's not a big deal, doesn't take much time, check if it's certified.
If it's not certified throw it in the bin and purchased a certified one.
The value of your PC and monitors greatly surpass that of one DP cable.


----------



## Lexi is Dumb

ManniX-ITA said:


> Trust me, give a check at the DP cable.
> Could be very well also a USB related issue due to the new pad.
> But the most inexplicable and random issues I've seen have been always caused by the DP cable.
> It's not a big deal, doesn't take much time, check if it's certified.
> If it's not certified throw it in the bin and purchased a certified one.
> The value of your PC and monitors greatly surpass that of one DP cable.


This is a certified HBR3 cable from club3D, thing cost me like $80 to import because certified cables were hard to come by from local retailers at the time. I already went through the whole thing and cycled through like 5 new DP cables at the time when I had issues with my previous monitor. I can grab a new one anyway, but like I said.. itd be weird, its been working perfectly for like 2 years and the issue only appeared in only this one game.. coincidentally the first time using the new controller.. and has now disappeared again after going back to the old controller.

I believe the issue is somehow solved at this point, i definitely would have expected another reset by now.. but if it comes back ill try the DP cable too. 
This system is cursed tbh and im ready to throw the whole thing out and replace literally everything because it feels like something new is causing the system to start crashing every few months, from faulty/dead AIO pumps causing thermal shutdown, to new bioses causing ram/soc instability to now even a mystical and malicious xbox controller.


----------



## ManniX-ITA

Lexi is Dumb said:


> This is a certified HBR3 cable from club3D, thing cost me like $80 to import because certified cables were hard to come by from local retailers at the time. I already went through the whole thing and cycled through like 5 new DP cables at the time when I had issues with my previous monitor. I can grab a new one anyway, but like I said.. itd be weird, its been working perfectly for like 2 years and the issue only appeared in only this one game.. coincidentally the first time using the new controller.. and has now disappeared again after going back to the old controller.


I'd say you are fine with the DP cable 
The controller is most likely the culprit, could be a USB issue or maybe peculiar driver issue.


----------



## qiller

Lexi is Dumb said:


> Anyone here have any idea why I might be getting event id 41 errors.. only in a single game. When I'm playing Horizon Zero Dawn.. at completely random times the computer will lock up and retart.. while the last frame from the game is still displaying on the monitor. Not getting BSODs or any other error information.
> PSU is only a 2 year old HX 750 Platinum, GPU is not overheating, CPU is not overheating.. i've tried both XMP and manual settings. Tried PBO both on and off.
> I had this issue with the 3700X except it only happened at idle.. I fixed that by raising SoC a little and manually setting RAM timings etc.
> This doesn't happen at all under any other circumstance with the 5900X that I've encountered.. I've played multiple games without a single issue recently. This literally only started like 10 hours into HZD and now happens frequently but still only when playing HZD and I just don't even know where to begin looking.. like is it a bios setting, is it ram, is it just a GPU driver issue? (i've also tried DDU already btw)
> 
> I'm already going to try a new PSU anyway next week but for now I'm trying to determine if it could be a bios issue.
> (X570 Pro Wifi, bios F33i)


I played HZD aswell and got Crash to Desktops with my 3733cl14 setting and wondered, why everything else was stable for over a month (incl. y-cruncher, p95, karhu, [email protected], aida, playing games like SOTTR, BF5, encoding stuff, [email protected] etc.). First i thought problem was the game, but after some researching I found that the game is extremely sensitive about memory problems (like "the division 2") and my memory-setting was not 100% stable. With my old 3733cl15 setting (tested over 3 month before) the game is absolutely fine, not one single crash in any circumstance. So this game is now a absolute favourite when it comes to checking memory stability.


----------



## BTTB

From cold boot my Bios Code is 40.
If I restart the PC, its AA.

An earlier post here said its likely a small RAM voltage adjustment that could be set, but which one.
Ram is placed in slots 2 and 4 with XMP Profile 1.
Corsair Vengeance 2x16GB 3600 1.35v

CSM enabled
Auto Overclocking with Ryzen Master

Its a work and part time after hours game PC playing CSGO and TF2, don't wish to overclock as such, basically being pedantic about the Bios Code 40 on cold boot.


----------



## ManniX-ITA

BTTB said:


> Its a work and part after hours odd game, don't wish to overclock as such, basically being pedantic about the Bios Code 40 on cold boot.


Which problem do you have exactly?
AFAIK 40 is indeed cold boot, AA normal boot, Ab boot from backup BIOS, 30 resume from standby, etc


----------



## BTTB

ManniX-ITA said:


> Which problem do you have exactly?
> AFAIK 40 is indeed cold boot, AA normal boot, Ab boot from backup BIOS, 30 resume from standby, etc


I don't have any issues with my setup. So Post Code 40 is OK then.
Thought AA, AE, AO was desired on cold boot.
I'm satisfied then, thanks for your input.

I watch this forum almost daily, notably yours Mannix, one day I'll tweak my system, just not wanting to corrupt my files, so have left it.


----------



## ManniX-ITA

BTTB said:


> I watch this forum almost daily, notably yours Mannix, one day I'll tweak my system, just not wanting to corrupt my files, so have left it.


There's no shame in enjoying a stable system 
Whenever you'll feel the need to get more out of it...


----------



## BTTB

Tha


ManniX-ITA said:


> There's no shame in enjoying a stable system
> Whenever you'll feel the need to get more out of it...


Thanks


----------



## Sleepycat

Lexi is Dumb said:


> Yeah, but like I said.. everything works completely fine in everything except this one game. I don't think its the cable.
> 
> That said.. I actually haven't had a reset since before the earlier post and have played it all day. The only difference.. I was using my One S controller instead of Series controller.
> I've got no explanation and I feel like i'm going crazy. There's no way it was the controller right? Maybe with some sort of short or USB related issue if it was plugged in? But it was only used wirelessly. I had only started using the series controller the same day this started... surely not? it doesn't make sense.


Could be the controller due to the sensitivity to USB power load and issues. Have you tried playing HZD using keyboard and mouse to see if it hangs/crashes as well?


----------



## GoforceReloaded

I finally switched all my 3900X or 3950X to 5950X. (ordered on AMD.com)

Not a single whea error or usb issue with bios F33i on X570 xtreme (rev 1.0) or F33j on X570 Master (rev 1.0). (and awake from sleep is working without any problem)

I had whea errors and usb issue on my 3900X/3950X with the same memory speed, motherboard and bios.

Also using amd chipset driver 2.16.12.341.

I'm testing since 2 weeks.



















It's 4*8GB. (passed 100 cycles on TM5 with 1usmus_v3)

Everything is on default except VDIMM, Timings of the ram and ProcODT. (cpu is not overclocked)

I'll test higher than 3800mhz / 1900 fclk but i don't know if i can achieve this speed with 4 dimm and this ram (probably not).


----------



## Yuke

After switching back to my 3800X I tested out the Auto voltages of the F33j BIOS and it sets VSOC to 1.175V, VDDP to 1.1V and VDDG to 1.05V when ram is set to 3800Mhz. Any input about the VDDP voltage especially? What could possibly be the benefit of that? VDDG and SOC is pretty much on spot with what i manually had to use when setting up my RAM manually...but VDDP is like miles away. There must be a reason behind this? I refuse to believe that those smart guys YOLO it....


----------



## dansi

i just got a 5900x, any one noticed the 'cpu core voltage svi2 tfn' only drop to 0.9v if you enable 'best energy saver' from windows?

if you put at the default 'better performance', the svi2 will idle at stock 1.4~5v..... 

my idle temps are higher on 5900x than 3900x.


----------



## qiller

That's due to new chipset driver from AMD. With old chipset drivers / power plan or Windows Update drivers you will get lower vcore to 0.9ish again with the silder to "better performance".


----------



## dansi

Tuning 5900x seems easier than 3900x on f33j. As in no hard locks requiring clear cmos.

I can run r23 at 1966 IF 1.1.1 but my old 3200 rams are holding me back, the auto timings are bad.

Whats good voltages can i undervolt? I used to undervolt the 3900x to maintain higher boost clocks. For 5900x, have left all voltages on normal with just CO at -10 all cores.

Temps are 4-5 degree c higher on 5900x. Seems to run r23 at 4.4ghz all cores, is that ok?


----------



## Trigrammatron

I have an X570 Aorus Master rev 1.2 and was wondering if the diagnostic status LEDs normally cycle through one by one when the system powers on? First with CPU then DRAM then VGA then Boot then all off. My BIOS settings for the mobo's LEDs are set to default which is "on".

I was using a case with a solid panel before so I never noticed it lighting up until I transplanted my system to a new case with a tempered glass side panel. Now I see them light up one by one and was wondering if it's normal? The PC works fine and boots up fine so I'm assuming it is. The diagnostic status LEDs all turn off when I'm on Windows already. Are they not supposed to turn on at all when you power on the system?


----------



## matthew87

Yes it's normal, each diagnostic code represents the current stage of POST

CPU
Memory training 
GPU detection 
etc


----------



## Trigrammatron

matthew87 said:


> Yes it's normal, each diagnostic code represents the current stage of POST
> 
> CPU
> Memory training
> GPU detection
> etc


Thanks for the confirmation!


----------



## Waltc

qiller said:


> I played HZD aswell and got Crash to Desktops with my 3733cl14 setting and wondered, why everything else was stable for over a month (incl. y-cruncher, p95, karhu, [email protected], aida, playing games like SOTTR, BF5, encoding stuff, [email protected] etc.). First i thought problem was the game, but after some researching I found that the game is extremely sensitive about memory problems (like "the division 2") and my memory-setting was not 100% stable. With my old 3733cl15 setting (tested over 3 month before) the game is absolutely fine, not one single crash in any circumstance. So this game is now a absolute favourite when it comes to checking memory stability.


Yep--that's a lesson I learned way back in my 3dfx days... Some people think that if a system boots to desktop then their overclocked settings are fine and should be stable with everything else they run. Some people think that if one game they like runs fine with overclocked settings then all of them will--or should. I've lost count of how many times I've heard, "But...my other games run fine, so how could It be my overclocked settings?" The thing is games are not coded identically, which most everyone knows already, but then they don't carry it to the logical conclusion: because games are coded differently (using the same API doesn't affect that) they exercise different circuits in your GPU, CPU, in differing ways, and may well do things differently in terms of system ram access, too. So with overclocked settings for your GPU or CPU or both, your stability may vary between games and applications you own. 

One thing I noticed is that I cannot get odd CL numbers unless I disable Gear Down. I mean, I can put them into the bios, of course, but if I leave GD enabled then during boot the bios automatically bumps them up to an even number 15 becomes 16, 17 becomes 18, etc. At least, that's what the memory tab in CPU-Z and my other utilities report. I actually run at CL17 without difficulty, with GD disabled--wondering if you noticed that yourself...


----------



## ManniX-ITA

Waltc said:


> One thing I noticed is that I cannot get odd CL numbers unless I disable Gear Down. I mean, I can put them into the bios, of course, but if I leave GD enabled then during boot the bios automatically bumps them up to an even number 15 becomes 16, 17 becomes 18, etc. At least, that's what the memory tab in CPU-Z and my other utilities report. I actually run at CL17 without difficulty, with GD disabled--wondering if you noticed that yourself...


Yes that's GDM at work 
From integralfx/MemTestHelper:

Geardown mode (GDM) is automatically enabled above 2666MHz, which forces even tCL, even tCWL and CR 1T. If you want to run odd tCL, disable GDM. If you're unstable try running CR 2T, but that may negate the performance gain from dropping tCL.
For example, if you try to run 3000 CL15 with GDM enabled, CL will be rounded up to 16

A good 2T profile is better than GDM


----------



## nangu

Speaking about Geardown Mode, I noticed that with the latest AGESA Bioses targeted to Zen3, if I set it OFF I can't boot anymore even with high timmings and 2T. It was 100% fine with F20 on my Master, but since F3x it's all boot loop and reset cmos.

Did somebody notice something similar? 

Thanks.


----------



## ManniX-ITA

nangu said:


> Speaking about Geardown Mode, I noticed that with the latest AGESA Bioses targeted to Zen3, if I set it OFF I can't boot anymore even with high timmings and 2T. It was 100% fine with F20 on my Master, but since F3x it's all boot loop and reset cmos.
> 
> Did somebody notice something similar?
> 
> Thanks.


Do you have ProcODT, RTT, CAD settings in Auto?
Try to set them manually to something you know it works.
Maybe it's selecting wrong values.


----------



## qiller

Waltc said:


> wondering if you noticed that yourself...


Sure, ManniX-ITA has explained it already. But what is better, CR1+GDM or CR2 I don't know exactly. My very short test phase shows, that CR1+GDM works better than CR2, but I did not look into it intensively because both are worse than CR1.

I also finished my tuning with agesa 1.2.0.2 now. With 1.1.0.0 I had to go +5 CO on my best core. Now with 1.2.0.2 AMD dropped performance slightly (with defaults CPUZ ST went down ~5pt.) but my best core is now stable with defaults. Still cannot boot 1900mhz fclk, 1933/3866-setting gives good results, but with whea warnings :/. With 1966/3933 performance starts to fall off, 2000/4000 is bootable but with extremely bad performance (70+ ns in aida latency test), so I stayed with my wel tested 1866/3733CL15 setting that worked completly fine and stable.

My final setup looks like this:








PBO: 130/0/180 TDC/EDC/PPT
CO: -5 -10 0 -10 -5 -10 -10 -10 -25 -10 -25 -25 -25 -25 -25 -25

Everything stable, no reboots, no wheas, no bsod/blackscreens, no crash to desktops, no sound crackling, no usb dropouts, no errors in corecycler, y-cruncher, p95, karhu, [email protected] and many games (incl. HZD :>). I'm happy :>.


----------



## DragonRM

Just starting a build with a rev 1.2 x570 Ultra and was wondering if you had to use the top m.2 slot (a) or is it ok to use C... seems to fits the smaller profile m.2 cards easier. I know they’re all pcie 4.0 but still a bit confused about which slots use which channels. Edit - I think I figured it out and not interfere with my other drives.


----------



## ManniX-ITA

qiller said:


> But what is better, CR1+GDM or CR2 I don't know exactly. My very short test phase shows, that CR1+GDM works better than CR2, but I did not look into it intensively because both are worse than CR1.


Very nice profile, lucky sticks!

GDM is for sure much easier, you put in stuff and it's auto-correcting almost everything.
But in almost all cases you can get better latency and bandwidth with 2T if you spend some time optimizing it.
Not such a big difference but if it doesn't allow you to use CL15 and other uneven timings it's worth to go 2T.


----------



## Henry Owens

dansi said:


> Tuning 5900x seems easier than 3900x on f33j. As in no hard locks requiring clear cmos.
> 
> I can run r23 at 1966 IF 1.1.1 but my old 3200 rams are holding me back, the auto timings are bad.
> 
> Whats good voltages can i undervolt? I used to undervolt the 3900x to maintain higher boost clocks. For 5900x, have left all voltages on normal with just CO at -10 all cores.
> 
> Temps are 4-5 degree c higher on 5900x. Seems to run r23 at 4.4ghz all cores, is that ok?


What's the difference between normal and auto voltage?


----------



## Henry Owens

DragonRM said:


> Just starting a build with a rev 1.2 x570 Ultra and was wondering if you had to use the top m.2 slot (a) or is it ok to use C... seems to fits the smaller profile m.2 cards easier. I know they’re all pcie 4.0 but still a bit confused about which slots use which channels. Edit - I think I figured it out and not interfere with my other drives.


Always best to use top slot which is connected to cpu instead of chipset.


----------



## Medizinmann

DragonRM said:


> Just starting a build with a rev 1.2 x570 Ultra and was wondering if you had to use the top m.2 slot (a) or is it ok to use C... seems to fits the smaller profile m.2 cards easier. I know they’re all pcie 4.0 but still a bit confused about which slots use which channels. Edit - I think I figured it out and not interfere with my other drives.


Slot C is only x2 and not x4 (at least that what the specs on the webpage say) might cost you a two SATA-Ports...and bandwith is shared with Slot B - but besides that - it should work just fine.

X570 AORUS ULTRA (rev. 1.1/1.2) Specification | Motherboard - GIGABYTE Global

Best Regards,
Medizinmann


----------



## DragonRM

Henry Owens said:


> Always best to use top slot which is connected to cpu instead of chipset.


Yeah I ended up ordering a new heatsink setup since the ones that came on the board don’t seem to make the best contact with the drive I’m using. Plus the stock ones seem kind of thin...


----------



## Waltc

ManniX-ITA said:


> Yes that's GDM at work
> From integralfx/MemTestHelper:
> 
> Geardown mode (GDM) is automatically enabled above 2666MHz, which forces even tCL, even tCWL and CR 1T. If you want to run odd tCL, disable GDM. If you're unstable try running CR 2T, but that may negate the performance gain from dropping tCL.
> For example, if you try to run 3000 CL15 with GDM enabled, CL will be rounded up to 16
> 
> A good 2T profile is better than GDM


Absolutely--I don't have a problem with 1T with GD disabled, fortunately... But my timings are stock XMP, not that tight, so that may be why. I was experimenting awhile back with various ram settings and some AIDA64 benchmarks to scope out the differences between GD on and GD off to see if they could be picked up by some of those benches--GD off won, but by very little. I remember that Lisa Su once said early on for Zen2 that GD enabled was very close to being ~1.5T when set to 1T. Yep, I agree that disabling gear down might be a bit better for performance, so that's what I've been running for awhile!


----------



## Waltc

nangu said:


> Speaking about Geardown Mode, I noticed that with the latest AGESA Bioses targeted to Zen3, if I set it OFF I can't boot anymore even with high timmings and 2T. It was 100% fine with F20 on my Master, but since F3x it's all boot loop and reset cmos.
> 
> Did somebody notice something similar?
> 
> Thanks.


Runs fine here with bios F32/F33j, I found. I did have a problem with earlier bios versions and GD disabled, but these vanished in later versions. I'm running stock XMP timings, 1T, 1.35v, all other settings on "auto" except for GD, which is disabled. I even got the system to run with CL15 but decided to err on the side of stability and go to the default XMP of CL17... It's funny that you mention that, because for a while I couldn't get it to run, either. But I think at the time I was using different system ram, too, so that could be it in your case.


----------



## nangu

Waltc said:


> Runs fine here with bios F32/F33j, I found. I did have a problem with earlier bios versions and GD disabled, but these vanished in later versions. I'm running stock XMP timings, 1T, 1.35v, all other settings on "auto" except for GD, which is disabled. I even got the system to run with CL15 but decided to err on the side of stability and go to the default XMP of CL17... It's funny that you mention that, because for a while I couldn't get it to run, either. But I think at the time I was using different system ram, too, so that could be it in your case.


Yes, I think it's a memory kit / BIOS version combination because with the exact same kits, I could boot fine at 2T with early BIOS versions (1T GD Off always was possible and stable for me with 2x8 kits BTW), but since F3x it's really hard. I'm on 4x8Gb kits and capped at 3733MT/s cl 18, that's why I wanted to play with GDM Off and 2T. It will not bring nothing new to the table, it's only for the sake of trying and learning what my current hardware can (or can't) do 

I forgot to mention I'm on a 3900X, not Zen 3. 

Thank you.


----------



## wirx

Is it correct, that latest X570 bios was updated more than 1 month ago? Is F33j good release for Master?








GIGABYTE Latest Beta BIOS - TweakTown Forums


Warning Some of beta BIOSes are still undergoing compatibility testing. GIGABYTE is sharing these BIOSes for testing purposes only and are not meant for general release. If you are not familiar with beta BIOS testing, then please only flash the recommended release BIOSes that are posted on the...




www.tweaktownforum.com


----------



## Nicked_Wicked

A new GB AGESA 1.2.0.3 beta was supposed to come around this month but seeing nobody released it, it must have some problems or delays.

I for one, am very satisfied with F33j. One of the best BIOS versions around IMO.


----------



## dansi

if my system automatically restarts, is that a sign of unstable curve optimizer?


----------



## ManniX-ITA

dansi said:


> if my system automatically restarts, is that a sign of unstable curve optimizer?


It could be yes, first suspect.
If it's an aggressive configuration try setting higher VSOC/VDDG and LLC/PWM.


----------



## dansi

ManniX-ITA said:


> It could be yes, first suspect.
> If it's an aggressive configuration try setting higher VSOC/VDDG and LLC/PWM.


what is the recommend vsoc and vddg for ryzen 5900?

afaik the older 3900 was vsoc 1.1v and vddg/vddp 1.0v/0.95v/.

f33j bios defaulted the vsoc to 1.184!


----------



## ManniX-ITA

You can use lower voltages for 5900x as well but CO counts will be limited and performances will suffer a bit.
Best method is to scale down once you have found stable settings.

VSOC at 1.18V is not too high for Vermeer, I'm running at 1.2V now.
Try VDDG IOD 1060mv and CCD at 1000mV.
VDDP always at 900mV.

My advice is to use Geekbench 5 to compare.
If there's not enough voltage some benchmarks will fall down or not scale up or be inconsistent.

PWM control should be near the max for aggressive CO.
CPU LLC depends, SOC must use a strong LCC.
Strong LLC on SOC will also allow you to lower a bit the voltage.
Since there's not much variance in SOC power usage there's also no risk of overvolting.


----------



## dansi

i wonder is it the new bios or new batches of ryzen 5x, but i can never get below -11 co. How did some of you get a -30 co?


----------



## ManniX-ITA

run corecyler configured with y-cruncher
keep HWInfo open and when all cores are cycled look at the effective frequency
this will tell you how good are your cores
on a 5950x if they run all above 5000 it's extremely good
I have a bad CCD2 and mostly the 2nd can't go above 4900/4950
but on the first they are all around 5000 and the best 3 can go boost up to 5050-5150.

the count is a relative, non equalized number
that someone can set to -30 doesn't mean your is not better at 0
it's often the opposite; the good cores struggle to go below 10 or 15
that's because they already boost at 0 more than a bad core at -30
some others they don't react much to the count and at 0 or -20 the difference is minimal


----------



## Waltc

qiller said:


> Sure, ManniX-ITA has explained it already. But what is better, CR1+GDM or CR2 I don't know exactly. My very short test phase shows, that CR1+GDM works better than CR2, but I did not look into it intensively because both are worse than CR1.
> 
> I also finished my tuning with agesa 1.2.0.2 now. With 1.1.0.0 I had to go +5 CO on my best core. Now with 1.2.0.2 AMD dropped performance slightly (with defaults CPUZ ST went down ~5pt.) but my best core is now stable with defaults. Still cannot boot 1900mhz fclk, 1933/3866-setting gives good results, but with whea warnings :/. With 1966/3933 performance starts to fall off, 2000/4000 is bootable but with extremely bad performance (70+ ns in aida latency test), so I stayed with my wel tested 1866/3733CL15 setting that worked completly fine and stable.
> 
> My final setup looks like this:
> View attachment 2512062
> 
> PBO: 130/0/180 TDC/EDC/PPT
> CO: -5 -10 0 -10 -5 -10 -10 -10 -25 -10 -25 -25 -25 -25 -25 -25
> 
> Everything stable, no reboots, no wheas, no bsod/blackscreens, no crash to desktops, no sound crackling, no usb dropouts, no errors in corecycler, y-cruncher, p95, karhu, [email protected] and many games (incl. HZD :>). I'm happy :>.


Sounds like you have everything under control... Stable system--no problems--it's the only way to fly! I was just wondering about your 15CL timing requiring that GDM be disabled--I run with GDM disabled as well, as I mentioned earlier. Stability trumps everything, imo!


----------



## Waltc

dansi said:


> if my system automatically restarts, is that a sign of unstable curve optimizer?


My first step in troubleshooting an unstable system is to revert all overclocking timings to stock, and if that solves the problem then I know where to look for the culprit setting(s).


----------



## dansi

so i ran 2 iterations of core cycler ycruncher at 1min/core. pretty nifty app.

strangely on 2nd iteration, my cores gone higher, ccd temps are lower.
I wonder if gigabyte voltage regulation is suspect

at the end, i see ccd1 has two cores at max 4.95ghz, the rest around 4.8ghz
in ccd2, 1 core at 4.8ghz, the rest around 4.75ghz.
i am at 250ppt, 180tdc, 160edc, +50 autooc, scaler x1.
all llc at normals

guess it is a dud ?


----------



## MikeS3000

ManniX-ITA said:


> You can use lower voltages for 5900x as well but CO counts will be limited and performances will suffer a bit.
> Best method is to scale down once you have found stable settings.
> 
> VSOC at 1.18V is not too high for Vermeer, I'm running at 1.2V now.
> Try VDDG IOD 1060mv and CCD at 1000mV.
> VDDP always at 900mV.
> 
> My advice is to use Geekbench 5 to compare.
> If there's not enough voltage some benchmarks will fall down or not scale up or be inconsistent.
> 
> PWM control should be near the max for aggressive CO.
> CPU LLC depends, SOC must use a strong LCC.
> Strong LLC on SOC will also allow you to lower a bit the voltage.
> Since there's not much variance in SOC power usage there's also no risk of overvolting.


Interesting. My 5900x is stable at VSOC 1.15v, VDDG IOD 1050, CCD 1000, VDDP 900. I tried your recommended settings of VSOC 1.20v, IOD 1060, CCD 100, VDDP 900 and my AIDA latency was the best I have ever scored at 57.8 ns with 4 x 8gb Hynix DJR at 3800 speed. Must be true that just tweaking those voltages can lead to better performance.


----------



## ManniX-ITA

dansi said:


> guess it is a dud ?


For Prime95 it's not that bad 

If you want to check the max boost use this:






BoostTesterMannix.zip







drive.google.com


----------



## MyJules

ManniX-ITA said:


> You can use lower voltages for 5900x as well but CO counts will be limited and performances will suffer a bit.
> Best method is to scale down once you have found stable settings.
> 
> VSOC at 1.18V is not too high for Vermeer, I'm running at 1.2V now.
> Try VDDG IOD 1060mv and CCD at 1000mV.
> VDDP always at 900mV.
> 
> My advice is to use Geekbench 5 to compare.
> If there's not enough voltage some benchmarks will fall down or not scale up or be inconsistent.
> 
> PWM control should be near the max for aggressive CO.
> CPU LLC depends, SOC must use a strong LCC.
> Strong LLC on SOC will also allow you to lower a bit the voltage.
> Since there's not much variance in SOC power usage there's also no risk of overvolting.


humm.. i'll try IOD 1060. i've been good at 1020. When i moved from 64GB to 128GB, i had to bump it from 1008 to 1020. I do not have any problem but i will try that for just extra bit of perf


----------



## matthew87

Just swapped out my 3800x for a new 5800x on my Aorus Master

Weird thing, when enabling either PBO or PBO+AutoOC within BIOS the 5800x runs slower then at stock BIOS settings. I can see voltage is lower with PBO/PBO+AutoOC than stock for both single and multicore workloads, and average clock frequencies are as a result lower too.

The CPU is noticeably slower and boosts lower with PBO on than off. I've also confirmed in Ryzen Master that PBO is enabled and applying the correct motherboard PBO settings.... 


Thinking it might be a bug with my board and I need to reflash the BIOS.

Anyone encountered something like this before?

Running BIOS F33j


----------



## Henry Owens

DragonRM said:


> Yeah I ended up ordering a new heatsink setup since the ones that came on the board don’t seem to make the best contact with the drive I’m using. Plus the stock ones seem kind of thin...


I was also worried about this so I can do tried thicker thermal pads. I took it out and noticed my SSD had a curve bend to it.. so I carefully bent it back and changed to stock thickness. Now I have a waterblock I am putting on it.


----------



## TaunyTiger

Stayed up way to long last night tweeking timings. Bought a license for Karhu RAMtest for testing stability.

















Ramdisk @6gb for Nvidia Instant Replay, (writes around 23gb/h depending on settings).


----------



## ManniX-ITA

TaunyTiger said:


> Stayed up way to long last night tweeking timings.


It's ok but the latency is terrible for IF 2000, you can go down to 54.3ns at IF 1900 MHz.
GDM is masking timings errors.

Try with a 2T profile based on this one, you can probably go down to 53.2ns with ease.
Consider that tRCD and tRP at 15 doesn't necessarily give you better performances with tCL at 16.


----------



## F1Aussie

ManniX-ITA said:


> For Prime95 it's not that bad
> 
> If you want to check the max boost use this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BoostTesterMannix.zip
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> drive.google.com


Had a go at the boost tester, not sure how well it works as some of my cores boosted lower during the test than I have seen them boost through normal use.


----------



## ManniX-ITA

F1Aussie said:


> Had a go at the boost tester, not sure how well it works as some of my cores boosted lower during the test than I have seen them boost through normal use.


You need to setup HWInfo properly or it will not catch the speed.
If you see higher clocks running something else is cause it didn't catch the boost with the tester.
You need to select Snapshot pooling and a very short interval window at 500ms.
Revert the interval window to the previous value once done cause it's too much for normal usage, drains cpu.


----------



## F1Aussie

ManniX-ITA said:


> You need to setup HWInfo properly or it will not catch the speed.
> If you see higher clocks running something else is cause it didn't catch the boost with the tester.
> You need to select Snapshot pooling and a very short interval window at 500ms.
> Revert the interval window to the previous value once done cause it's too much for normal usage, drains cpu.


Ah, okay, gotcha, one question though, what is snapshot pooling?


----------



## TaunyTiger

ManniX-ITA said:


> It's ok but the latency is terrible for IF 2000, you can go down to 54.3ns at IF 1900 MHz.
> GDM is masking timings errors.


Yeah, i reacted on my ns also. I've been down @ 53ns before with these settings, only diffrens now is that i swapped from 2x8gb sticks to 2x16gb. 1.56V? Damn, im running 1,47v.


----------



## ManniX-ITA

TaunyTiger said:


> Yeah, i reacted on my ns also. I've been down @ 53ns before with these settings, only diffrens now is that i swapped from 2x8gb sticks to 2x16gb. 1.56V? Damn, im running 1,47v.


Yes the VDIMM is higher than it should 
It's not much different from what you are running now, it can run at lower VDIMM for sure.
I just didn't spent time to bring it down, mainly cause of tRFC.
If you keep your tRFC you can probably run with the same or just a little bit higher voltage.


----------



## Joseph Mills

I ran into an interesting discovery the other day. I've been trying to hit 3600MT/s on my 4x16GB TridentZ 3200C15 kit since I built my system in 2019 (3800X on Aorus X570 Elite), and finally was able to hit it! Not only did I reach my goal of 3600 CL16, it's using less power than my prior 3533 CL16 configuration. What stumped me was how I reached the new speeds (and seems more stable than prior settings as well). I ended up adjusting the CAD_BUS settings. I was able to stumble upon 3600MT/s by using the 24-20-24-24 config, but would run into ram training issues, errors, and boot loops. Where all other guides tell you to INCREASE certain values, I instead found that DECREASING those values gave me a stable overclock. As you can see from ZenTimings, I'm running 20-24-20-24... nearly opposite of common sense. Can anyone shed some light on what happened, and why this works, while all other CAD_BUS timings caused problems? Also, I can't go OVER 3600 at this point. 3600MT/s seems to be the ceiling with this kit (even though I've been able to hit stable IF1900 desync with my 3800X). If y'all have any tips on how I can push this kit further, or disable GDM, I'm all ears.

Cheers!


----------



## F1Aussie

Team the boost test with CPU polling and 500ms intervals and the results were still less than I get in general use. Not sure why but won't lose any sleep over it.
As a general comment has anyone noticed lower boost values per core with the bios updates? I think I started on F11 when I first got my 5950x and all 8 cores in CCD1 used to boost to 5ghz or above, CCD2 all used to boost to 4900 - 4950. Now I only have 2 cores just reach 5ghz in CCD1 and CCD2 gets nowhere near what it used to.


----------



## Henry Owens

Bad news 🥺.. while running battlefield I turned my PC on its side and was moving it around to bleed air out of the watercooling loop. When I set it back up I had a black screen. It now has a post code D0 or 00 (aorus master) acting like the cpu doesn't have power. Earlier that day I lost a m.2 screw on the motherboard which could have rolled somewhere and is shorting it? I'm reluctantly going to take it all apart tonight. Hopefully not water damage. If it's dead should I just get the aorus ultra instead of the master?


----------



## dansi

i can boot and bench with 1933 IF Memclk, but i get tons of whea errors.
Where should i start tweaking? default vsoc is already 1.18v for some reasons. It used to be 1.1v with zen2.


----------



## qiller

@Joseph Mills: You can try F11/F12 BIOS versions too. You are running a S8B quadrank setup, so you would need some extra voltage on vsoc/vdimm. I would try a 1866/3733CL16-setup first. With quadrank you need to go your own way, that's why you are running different cad's. There were some good quadrank settings in the past:



http://imgur.com/ZDB9VU3




https://cdn.discordapp.com/attachments/590255495592542219/659289356774670346/unknown.png


----------



## Henry Owens

Henry Owens said:


> Bad news 🥺.. while running battlefield I turned my PC on its side and was moving it around to bleed air out of the watercooling loop. When I set it back up I had a black screen. It now has a post code D0 or 00 (aorus master) acting like the cpu doesn't have power. Earlier that day I lost a m.2 screw on the motherboard which could have rolled somewhere and is shorting it? I'm reluctantly going to take it all apart tonight. Hopefully not water damage. If it's dead should I just get the aorus ultra instead of the master?


Brought it back to life.


----------



## FleischmannTV

Now you have to reveal what solved the problem.


----------



## Henry Owens

FleischmannTV said:


> Now you have to reveal what solved the problem.


I took out the motherboard and set it on top of a heater for about 2 hours because some water did get on it and I also found out my chipset waterblock was mounted upside down so it was touching capacitors. Tested it on top of the motherboard box and it booted so I was relieved 👍🤗


----------



## FleischmannTV

I'm so happy for you. Events like this one are always gut-wrenching.


----------



## Henry Owens

FleischmannTV said:


> I'm so happy for you. Events like this one are always gut-wrenching.


Thanks you and yes, if I have to take it apart anymore I might go crazy.
Beast alive! Sorry for the glare.


----------



## Joseph Mills

qiller said:


> @Joseph Mills: You can try F11/F12 BIOS versions too. You are running a S8B quadrank setup, so you would need some extra voltage on vsoc/vdimm. I would try a 1866/3733CL16-setup first. With quadrank you need to go your own way, that's why you are running different cad's. There were some good quadrank settings in the past:
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/ZDB9VU3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://cdn.discordapp.com/attachments/590255495592542219/659289356774670346/unknown.png


This is super helpful - Thanks @qiller !


----------



## asdf893

Did anyone notice some bios' were removed from gigabyte's site? Including the J version I've been running 









X570 AORUS MASTER (rev. 1.1/1.2) Support | Motherboard - GIGABYTE Global


Lasting Quality from GIGABYTE.GIGABYTE Ultra Durable™ motherboards bring together a unique blend of features and technologies that offer users the absolute ...




www.gigabyte.com


----------



## stasio

asdf893 said:


> Did anyone notice some bios' were removed from gigabyte's site? Including the J version I've been running


F33.....


https://download.gigabyte.com/FileList/BIOS/mb_bios_x570-aorus-master_f33.zip




Agesa 1.2.0.2
Date 05.21.2021


----------



## asdf893

stasio said:


> F33.....
> 
> 
> https://download.gigabyte.com/FileList/BIOS/mb_bios_x570-aorus-master_f33.zip


wait how did you find that? hahaha


----------



## stasio

Final BIOS coming for X570 and B550 (?).


----------



## asdf893

stasio said:


> Final BIOS coming for X570 and B550.


Final? insert crying emoji


----------



## stasio

asdf893 said:


> Final? insert crying emoji


Yea, F33 is final.
After this, F34a,b,c... etc, Beta BIOS is coming


----------



## asdf893

stasio said:


> Yea, F33 is final.
> After this, F34a,b,c... etc, Beta BIOS is coming


I understand now. This will be the final version of F33 but there may be future bios versions just under a different number.


----------



## matthew87

Can anyone confirm whether the final F33 is the same as F33j for the Aorus Master?

I'm at work so can't check the file hashes to see if they're any different.


----------



## asdf893

matthew87 said:


> Can anyone confirm whether the final F33 is the same as F33j for the Aorus Master?
> 
> I'm at work so can't check the file hashes to see if they're any different.


Whoa. Can you just plug the files into a text editor and check for differences? Or how does this work?


----------



## Gnerma

*New x570 Chipset Drivers (v2.17.25.506)*

*AMD PCI Device Driver*

System stability improvements
*AMD I2C Driver*

I2C power management option is hidden in device manager
*AMD PSP Driver*

Enabled Direct PoFx power (DFx) model
New DID support added
Bug fixes
*AMD SFH Driver*

Add support for OEM specific ALR curve settings
Increase idle timeout for D0 exit
Disable UMDF process sharing
Update ALS Lux range from 100 to 2000 Lux


----------



## stasio

matthew87 said:


> Can anyone confirm whether the final F33 is the same as F33j for the Aorus Master?
> 
> I'm at work so can't check the file hashes to see if they're any different.


Of course hash is different, can't be same.


----------



## dansi

stasio said:


> Yea, F33 is final.
> After this, F34a,b,c... etc, Beta BIOS is coming


what is new for f34? are you guys test the new zen3+vcache chips?


----------



## dansi

anyone knows how to export bios settings for the master board?
like into a pdf or word file with the values.

right now i have to video tape my settings before updating a new bios. hahahah


----------



## matthew87

stasio said:


> Of course hash is different, can't be same.


Yes it can, if all that Gigabyte have done is take F33j and re-release it as F33 with no changes.

Just like other Gigabyte beta BIOSs that went from beta > official with no changes, file hashes are the same.


----------



## dansi

matthew87 said:


> Yes it can, if all that Gigabyte have done is take F33j and re-release it as F33 with no changes.
> 
> Just like other Gigabyte beta BIOSs that went from beta > official with no changes, file hashes are the same.


i believe @stasio has links to gigabyte, so she would know better


----------



## stasio

matthew87 said:


> Yes it can, if all that Gigabyte have done is take F33j and re-release it as F33 with no changes.
> 
> Just like other Gigabyte beta BIOSs that went from beta > official with no changes, file hashes are the same.


Even change date and name of BIOS...different hash.
One dot added or deleted.....different hash.


----------



## matthew87

dansi said:


> i believe @stasio has links to gigabyte, so she would know better


Well he/she is wrong if they're implying that two files cannot possible have the same file hash.

If all Gigabyte have done is take F33j and rename it to F33, it will be the same file hash.... As expected given sans the file being renamed, its contents are identical.

All I wanted was confirmation that F33 is actually not just a 'official' release of F33j



stasio said:


> Even change date and name of BIOS...different hash.


No.

Renaming a file does NOT change its hash.

How about just answering the question, does F33 official bios contain any additional changes to F33j bar changing its name and date?


----------



## dansi

matthew87 said:


> Well he/she is wrong if they're implying that two files cannot possible have the same file hash.
> 
> If all Gigabyte have done is take F33j and rename it to F33, it will be the same file hash.... As expected given sans the file being renamed, its contents are identical.
> 
> All I wanted was confirmation that F33 is actually not just a 'official' release of F33j
> 
> No.
> 
> Renaming a file does NOT change its hash.


yes that is true, having to update and re-input the settings take time. 
anyway to export bios settings do you know?


----------



## stasio

matthew87 said:


> Well he/she is wrong if they're implying that two files cannot possible have the same file hash.
> 
> If all Gigabyte have done is take F33j and rename it to F33, it will be the same file hash.... As expected given sans the file being renamed, its contents are identical.
> 
> All I wanted was confirmation that F33 is actually not just a 'official' release of F33j
> 
> 
> 
> No.
> 
> Renaming a file does NOT change its hash.
> 
> How about just answering the question, does F33 official bios contain any additional changes to F33j bar changing its name and date?


Renaming file is different......they must change *INSIDE of BIOS file*......at least name and date.
Where is your logic?


----------



## matthew87

Is F33 a official release of F33j or were other changes made sans renaming and re-dating the ROM? 

That's all i want answered but apparently that's too hard.


----------



## asdf893

_grabs popcorn_


----------



## stasio

asdf893 said:


> _grabs popcorn_


Haha...no need ,I have better things to do.


----------



## asdf893

_tosses popcorn_


----------



## Mullcom

asdf893 said:


> _grabs popcorn_





stasio said:


> Haha...no need ,I have better things to do.





asdf893 said:


> _tosses popcorn_


This make My morning! Thx keep up the god work.

Skickat från min SM-G973F via Tapatalk


----------



## KedarWolf

matthew87 said:


> Is F33 a official release of F33j or were other changes made sans renaming and re-dating the ROM?
> 
> That's all i want answered but apparently that's too hard.











GIGABYTE Latest Beta BIOS - TweakTown Forums


Warning Some of beta BIOSes are still undergoing compatibility testing. GIGABYTE is sharing these BIOSes for testing purposes only and are not meant for general release. If you are not familiar with beta BIOS testing, then please only flash the recommended release BIOSes that are posted on the...




www.tweaktownforum.com


----------



## Morph3R

F33j ≠ F33
content differs

sha1:
fec2daa9f3c8a3e9f24c6feae663da608b103822 *X570AOMA.F33j
ea8c00127994b4e29016723a4340163a5f24a829 *X570AOMA.F33


----------



## stasio

Morph3R said:


> F33j ≠ F33
> content differs
> 
> sha1:
> fec2daa9f3c8a3e9f24c6feae663da608b103822 *X570AOMA.F33j
> ea8c00127994b4e29016723a4340163a5f24a829 *X570AOMA.F33


Of course.
What you expected ?


----------



## Roryodonnell

Hi stasio, long time lurker. F33j has been pretty stable for me, any info on what's changed INSIDE f33 other than bios ver and date? 

You may decide not to answer Mr Nice, but when you've time can you drop an update on any changes, thanks
Rory


----------



## Zefram0911

final F33 has whea errors, my mouse and keyboard experience intermittent disconnects, usb sound device disconnects and crackles.

I'm sticking to F33J, worked much better. much more stable, other than not being able to undervolt as aggressively.


----------



## dansi

Zefram0911 said:


> final F33 has whea errors, my mouse and keyboard experience intermittent disconnects, usb sound device disconnects and crackles.
> 
> I'm sticking to F33J, worked much better. much more stable, other than not being able to undervolt as aggressively.


did you also update the latest amd chipset drivers released today?


----------



## stasio

Roryodonnell said:


> Hi stasio, long time lurker. F33j has been pretty stable for me, any info on what's changed INSIDE f33 other than bios ver and date?
> 
> You may decide not to answer Mr Nice, but when you've time can you drop an update on any changes, thanks
> Rory


I also don't know .....in details.


----------



## Nicked_Wicked

Ya’ll need to go easy on stasio, something about not shooting the messenger…


----------



## Waltc

stasio said:


> Of course hash is different, can't be same.


Yes, and the bios date is different as well--June 1st for the x570 Aorus Master. I would also assume some changes from F33j.


----------



## tunste

Waltc said:


> Yes, and the bios date is different as well--June 1st for the x570 Aorus Master. I would also assume some changes from F33j.


The USA Gigabyte website has taken down F33 bios x570 Master ver 1.1/1.2 motherboard, not even F33j is listed as of 10:30 an 3 June 2021. It must had some serious issues.


----------



## Ohim

tunste said:


> The USA Gigabyte website has taken down F33 bios x570 Master ver 1.1/1.2 motherboard, not even F33j is listed as of 10:30 an 3 June 2021. It must had some serious issues.


No, it means that they prepare a new BIOS file, it happens all the time like that.

Here you can see the files that will arrive!

GIGABYTE Latest Beta BIOS - TweakTown Forums 

@ Stasio , the X570 Elite links are not working.


----------



## Zefram0911

dansi said:


> did you also update the latest amd chipset drivers released today?


yes, I did. when I reverted to 33j, the new problems were resolved.


----------



## dansi

Zefram0911 said:


> yes, I did. when I reverted to 33j, the new problems were resolved.


oh dear, f33j is good for me too.
what changes made to f33 to cause this.
did you try to install the chipset drivers after you updated to f33? or you already have the new drivers before bios update.


----------



## Zefram0911

dansi said:


> oh dear, f33j is good for me too.
> what changes made to f33 to cause this.
> did you try to install the chipset drivers after you updated to f33? or you already have the new drivers before bios update.


I had the new chipset drivers installed before the new bios. new chipset drivers are still on my system. but im back to the 33j bios.

3900X, 1080ti, 64gb 3600mhz ram


----------



## ryouiki

F33 seems to be working fine on both 3900X systems for me, same settings as coming from previous F33 BETA releases. Favorites (F11) menu is still partially broken just like later F33 BETA releases when trying to add items from the Boot Menu, but otherwise didn't see any other issues.


----------



## matthew87

stasio said:


> I also don't know .....in details.


Hey, we finally got there. 

It only took 3 pages and multiple posters asking.....


----------



## coolroy

Installed amd chip set drivers yesterday & then updated bios to F33 so far no issues on aorus master rev1.0 using 5900x & rtx3090 and 4 sticks of 3600mhz ram.

Did note i had to turn off psu power after first updating bios as it was looping back to bios on startup.

No issues noted since. 

Dam just noticed i hadnt updated my sig since 2016....and done!


----------



## dansi

Zefram0911 said:


> I had the new chipset drivers installed before the new bios. new chipset drivers are still on my system. but im back to the 33j bios.
> 
> 3900X, 1080ti, 64gb 3600mhz ram


maybe you can try reinstall the latest chipset drivers after updating to f33. 
or the new bios is better for 5000. seems 3000 support has waned or ceased development. 

i hate it that all bioses from all board makers, dont give as much details of whats new and fixed.


----------



## Ohim

Updated to F33 my X570 Aorus Elite. So far so good. No issues Stable memory OC to 3600 CL14 and no other issues.


----------



## Nighthog

Everything is fine on F33 that I could tell when using my Ryzen 5 Pro 4650G on my X570 Xtreme. No difference to the latest beta releases. (still not unlocked my Pro processor)

Seems it's only 5000 series that get updates for the most part, not seen to much change for the 4000/3000 series in quite the while.


----------



## Waltc

Originally, F33i was AGESA 1.2.0.2 according to the posted file notes and ran fine for me. When I got F33, F33i was gone. Now, F33i is back, but is AGESA 1.2.0.1 according to the file notes this morning. Now F33 has the 1.2.0.2 AGESA... Looking very much like a case of creative renaming going on...


----------



## mcguirk59

Is the new chipset driver included in the official bios file from gigabyte, or do you have to download and install new chipset driver separately?


----------



## magerhert

dansi said:


> maybe you can try reinstall the latest chipset drivers after updating to f33.
> or the new bios is better for 5000. seems 3000 support has waned or ceased development.
> 
> i hate it that all bioses from all board makers, dont give as much details of whats new and fixed.


Hi, may i ask you. I have X570 elite with bios F32 (flashed from F20 if i remember correctly some months back). Systems runs fine, but what is your opinion about going for F33? I have Ryzen 5 3600 cpu. Thanks.


----------



## stasio

Waltc said:


> Originally, F33i was AGESA 1.2.0.2 according to the posted file notes and ran fine for me. When I got F33, F33i was gone. Now, F33i is back, but is AGESA 1.2.0.1 according to the file notes this morning. Now F33 has the 1.2.0.2 AGESA... Looking very much like a case of creative renaming going on...


F33i has always been with Agesa 1.2.0.1.Probably you mean F33j with 1.2.0.2.
They removed (visually) latest F33j BETA with 1.2.0.2 and post final.
As no any BIOS listed with Agesa 1.2.0.1, they place back F33i.
No any renaming is involved.


----------



## Yuke

Anyone with Audio hickups in the past tested this "new" BIOS out?

Still on F33j and its literally the only thing i still care about to get fixed.


----------



## dansi

magerhert said:


> Hi, may i ask you. I have X570 elite with bios F32 (flashed from F20 if i remember correctly some months back). Systems runs fine, but what is your opinion about going for F33? I have Ryzen 5 3600 cpu. Thanks.


i believe f33 was supposed to fix some usb drop offs.
if you dont encounter any, there is no need to reflash if you dont have the time to reset and retest.
only gains i got from bios flashing history of x570, was i can squeeze a little more bclk


----------



## Gnerma

mcguirk59 said:


> Is the new chipset driver included in the official bios file from gigabyte, or do you have to download and install new chipset driver separately?


BIOS and drivers are very different types of software and can't/won't be installed together. Chipset Drivers are installed in windows like normal software. BIOS' get installed in various ways but I recommend putting it on a FAT32 USB drive and installing it through Q-Flash in the current BIOS.


----------



## Jason_Cruze

Waiting for BIOS with 1.2.0.3A


----------



## digitalfarseer

Please, help me. I have strange problem with my setup:

MB: x570 AORUS MASTER
CPU: Ryzen 3800x
RAM: Corsair Vengeance RGB PRO 3200 4x16Gb
GPU: Sapphire NITRO+ RX5700XT
PSU: Corsair AX1200i

Every 1-7 days system crashed without dumps or events. Same issue with and without XMP for my RAM. I test every bios from F10 to F33, but still have crash, sooner or later.

I think that the cause is the motherboard, but I do not know how to be sure of this. Unfortunately, there is no opportunity to replace hardware in my region.


----------



## LionAlonso

Jason_Cruze said:


> Waiting for BIOS with 1.2.0.3A


prob next week


----------



## BTTB

ManniX-ITA said:


> Which problem do you have exactly?
> AFAIK 40 is indeed cold boot, AA normal boot, Ab boot from backup BIOS, 30 resume from standby, etc


Hi Mannix

Update: I'm getting Post Code AA now on cold start, 40 is gone.

Just to recap I haven't had any issues that I am aware of with either of those post codes on my Master.

Only things I have done since about 2 weeks ago is I updated Bios F33J to F33, installed NVCleanstall and ran Sophia Script on my system.
Sophia Script and the clean install of the NVidia Drivers did something that changed the Bios Code to AA on cold start, I doubt the Bios update had anything to do with it.

By the way I'm also using your AMD Ryzen™ Balanced LowPower v8 Power Plan and seeing really low voltages upon idle with Ryzen Master, CPU voltages range between 0.20, 0.22 and then up to 0.33 when polling. So far its not dropped below 0.20, is 0.20 the floor limit for Ryzen CPUs to function, just curious.

Thanks.
BTTB.

Edit: Forgot to mention I installed the latest AMD Chipset Drivers too.


----------



## ManniX-ITA

BTTB said:


> Only things I have done since about 2 weeks ago is I updated Bios F33J to F33, installed NVCleanstall and ran Sophia Script on my system.
> Sophia Script and the clean install of the NVidia Drivers did something that changed the Bios Code to AA on cold start, I doubt the Bios update had anything to do with it.


Weird that the drivers can have an impact on the cold boot post code... I'd bet more on the new BIOS.



BTTB said:


> By the way I'm also using your AMD Ryzen™ Balanced LowPower v8 Power Plan and seeing really low voltages upon idle with Ryzen Master, CPU voltages range between 0.20, 0.22 and then up to 0.33 when polling. So far its not dropped below 0.20, is 0.20 the floor limit for Ryzen CPUs to function, just curious.


Almost floor limit, with @Veii power plan they can go down to 0.12-0.15 but it's an unstable PP for now.
You may try with core parking but there'll be a huge hit in IPC/DPC latency.


----------



## ManniX-ITA

digitalfarseer said:


> Please, help me. I have strange problem with my setup:
> 
> MB: x570 AORUS MASTER
> CPU: Ryzen 3800x
> RAM: Corsair Vengeance RGB PRO 3200 4x16Gb
> GPU: Sapphire NITRO+ RX5700XT
> PSU: Corsair AX1200i
> 
> Every 1-7 days system crashed without dumps or events. Same issue with and without XMP for my RAM. I test every bios from F10 to F33, but still have crash, sooner or later.
> 
> I think that the cause is the motherboard, but I do not know how to be sure of this. Unfortunately, there is no opportunity to replace hardware in my region.


Post a Zentimings screenshot and possibly put on Imgur screenshots of your BIOS settings (F12 and a USB stick FAT32 plugged in to take them)


----------



## Veii

ManniX-ITA said:


> Almost floor limit, with @Veii power plan they can go down to 0.12-0.15 but it's an unstable PP for now.
> You may try with core parking but there'll be a huge hit in IPC/DPC latency.


is this ACPI value ?
they go down to P3 which which 550Mhz , if you hit it on 4%
depending on the strap and boost override , it can be pushed upwards to 750mhz as min
then not 4% minimum idle state is required but maybe 3% or 2% ~ depends 

All 4 samples have different floors as each of them have different P0 states 
Some 3.7ghz, some 3.8ghz

You need DF-C_States in order for them to fully suspend and hibernate
Else what you want to reach is 550mhz but without waking the rest of the cores up on mouse movement
DPC issues will start to happen, once you continuously jump between 550 and 1050mhz

As a simple reason, because the idle states try to drop from 550 down to parking , can't - wake up and boost spike upwards
soo which minimum % state is the correct for you , you have to figure out
Sometimes 4% is too low ~ before it was 7% for me on stock
Really depends


----------



## ManniX-ITA

Veii said:


> is this ACPI value ?


I guess we are talking about the power in W, reported by Zentimings debug or uProf
Right @BTTB ?


----------



## Notor1ouS

iam on F33H, whats the difference to F33 final?
using X570 Aorus Pro with 5900x


----------



## BTTB

ManniX-ITA said:


> I guess we are talking about the power in W, reported by Zentimings debug or uProf
> Right @BTTB ?


Apologies I should have stated the program used, its the Average Core Voltage reported using Ryzen Master.
Voltages bottom out at 0.20 to 0.24 and poll at about 0.30 when idle using your AMD Ryzen™ Balanced LowPower v8 Power Plan.


----------



## smonkie

I have this annoying issue with Aorus Master x570 where after the system goes to sleep, I can't wake it up in any way. System lits and fans go at 100% and I can't even turn it off by pressing power button, having to unplug the cable to restart. The debug code error is 21 during this event and that points to some sort of problem waking up, so I guess the joke is on me, Gigabyte.

Things I've tried so far:


An array of different BIOS versions.
LAN network driver which I've read helped some users with sleep/wake issues.
Disabling/enabling fast boot on BIOS.
BIOS default settings

I'm starting to think my newly bought MSI Trio 3090 has something to do with it because it's the only recent change I've made to the system, but the gpu is working flawlessly in any other scenario even when overclocked.

Full specs:
5950X
3090 Trio
Aorus Master x570
Corsair 32GB DDR-3200
Seasonic 750W Platinum

Any ideas?


----------



## ManniX-ITA

smonkie said:


> Any ideas?


Try Power Supply Idle Control to Typical:










And ErP set to Enabled:


----------



## smonkie

ManniX-ITA said:


> Try Power Supply Idle Control to Typical:
> 
> View attachment 2513223
> 
> 
> And ErP set to Enabled:
> 
> View attachment 2513225


Thank you for the quick response! 

I changed both but no effect whatsoever.


----------



## ManniX-ITA

smonkie said:


> I changed both but no effect whatsoever.


Try from a elevated command prompt, with admin rights:

powercfg //SYSTEMPOWERREPORT

Maybe there's a clue inside the report...

Don't think it works after a crash but maybe try:

powercfg /LASTWAKE

Also you could try the powerplans in my signature.


----------



## Waltc

tunste said:


> The USA Gigabyte website has taken down F33 bios x570 Master ver 1.1/1.2 motherboard, not even F33j is listed as of 10:30 an 3 June 2021. It must had some serious issues.


They put it back--I'm running F33 now...the story from Stasio is that F33i now on the site is a _new beta bios_, not to be confused with the old F33i... Of course, since GB didn't name the new bios "F33j" or something similar, confusion was bound to develop. Have no problems at all with F33, glad to say. Cannot remotely understand why GB named a new beta bios exactly like the old beta bios it replaced...! Crazy... Had me thinking they were on a bios renaming frenzy because they did that. Go figure!


----------



## Filozofreyiz

Have you guys tried new BIOS versions? I'm still using my Aorus Elite with F11 BIOS. It works very well, but I'm curious about the latest BIOS versions.


----------



## stasio

Waltc said:


> They put it back--I'm running F33 now...the story from* Stasio is that F33i now on the site is a new beta bios, not to be confused with the old F33i.*.. Of course, since GB didn't name the new bios "F33j" or something similar, confusion was bound to develop. Have no problems at all with F33, glad to say. Cannot remotely understand why GB named a new beta bios exactly like the old beta bios it replaced...! Crazy... Had me thinking they were on a bios renaming frenzy because they did that. Go figure!


You continue,as before. 

Posting really nonsense here.


----------



## Henry Owens

stasio said:


> You continue,as before.
> 
> Posting really nonsence here.


If it is a new beta bios why is the date on it not recent like the new f33


----------



## TaunyTiger

Yuke said:


> Anyone with Audio hickups in the past tested this "new" BIOS out?
> 
> Still on F33j and its literally the only thing i still care about to get fixed.


Also woundering. F33j works great without any audio hickups on my BT soundcard.


----------



## Elrinth

X570AORUSMASTER.F33j is from march sometime and X570AORUSMASTER.F33 is from june 1st...
Which is latest? also, is there even some newer bios?


----------



## overpower

Elrinth said:


> X570AORUSMASTER.F33j is from march sometime and X570AORUSMASTER.F33 is from june 1st...
> Which is latest? also, is there even some newer bios?


Latest BIOS is available on gigabyte website.
March vs June. Which one could be the latest?


----------



## Elrinth

I'm asking if there is some new beta which is not available on the website. I got the F33J that way.
also you'd assume a F34 would be the correct name for the version if it's newer? F33J sounds like the J:th version of F33.


----------



## Yuke

TaunyTiger said:


> Also woundering. F33j works great without any audio hickups on my BT soundcard.


if you dont have problems with F33j you dont have audio issues.

im close to smashing my G6 against the wall and sending the smashed parts in a box to Gigabyte...maybe they'll understand what those random pop/crackle sounds do to the people out here.

And no, its not my DAC, im on my third RMA already.


----------



## stasio

Henry Owens said:


> If it is a new beta bios why is the date on it not recent like the new f33


Who say NEW Beta BIOS?


----------



## TaunyTiger

Yuke said:


> if you dont have problems with F33j you dont have audio issues.


Yes, but is there audio issues with F33? F33j works without audio issues. But does F33 works without the audio issues? All the other F33 beta bioses I've tested had problems with audio, so I'm affraid if i update to F33, the audio issue will return.


----------



## smonkie

ManniX-ITA said:


> Try from a elevated command prompt, with admin rights:
> 
> powercfg //SYSTEMPOWERREPORT
> 
> Maybe there's a clue inside the report...
> 
> Don't think it works after a crash but maybe try:
> 
> powercfg /LASTWAKE
> 
> Also you could try the powerplans in my signature.


Thanks again for the help, I will try that.


----------



## ManniX-ITA

@Yuke
Give it a try, new Realtek Audio drivers fixing audio issues





__





Latest Realtek HD Audio Driver Version [2] - Windows 10 Help Forums


Latest Realtek High Definition Audio Codecs Microsoft Update Catalog Realtek download page Information Realtek Audio Control app for Windows 10. "Realtek Audio Control" provides the best audio experience with the Realtek Audio Codec




www.tenforums.com





Update only there are links for GB/MSI/Asrock


----------



## Yuke

ManniX-ITA said:


> @Yuke
> Give it a try, new Realtek Audio drivers fixing audio issues
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Latest Realtek HD Audio Driver Version [2] - Windows 10 Help Forums
> 
> 
> Latest Realtek High Definition Audio Codecs Microsoft Update Catalog Realtek download page Information Realtek Audio Control app for Windows 10. "Realtek Audio Control" provides the best audio experience with the Realtek Audio Codec
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.tenforums.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Update only there are links for GB/MSI/Asrock


I need fix for Creative G6


----------



## ManniX-ITA

Yuke said:


> I need fix for Creative G6


You never know, maybe the Realtek drivers are messing with it


----------



## Yuke

ManniX-ITA said:


> You never know, maybe the Realtek drivers are messing with it


Yeah, in general i would agree but my onboard audio is deactivated in BIOS so i dont think they were ever installed on my system. :/


----------



## ManniX-ITA

Yuke said:


> Yeah, in general i would agree but my onboard audio is deactivated in BIOS so i dont think they were ever installed on my system. :/


This is a good point indeed


----------



## LionAlonso

ManniX-ITA said:


> @Yuke
> Give it a try, new Realtek Audio drivers fixing audio issues
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Latest Realtek HD Audio Driver Version [2] - Windows 10 Help Forums
> 
> 
> Latest Realtek High Definition Audio Codecs Microsoft Update Catalog Realtek download page Information Realtek Audio Control app for Windows 10. "Realtek Audio Control" provides the best audio experience with the Realtek Audio Codec
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.tenforums.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Update only there are links for GB/MSI/Asrock


Im trying to run it, with the driver from gygabyte 6.0.9054.1 and i use update.cmd with admin rights, my system restarts but the driver in the control panel still the same, any tips?
edit: seems from realtek audio console put the driver version right


----------



## Waltc

stasio said:


> You continue,as before.
> 
> Posting really nonsense here.


....(lots of deleted unreasonably angry text deleted.)

I think I have to say "mea culpa" here, at least partially...Apparently, I confused F33i with F33j, and F33j was the beta bios using the 1.2.0.2 AGESA instead of F33i. Looks like F33j was replaced by F33 (F33 being the final bios containing AGESA 1.2.0.2 not "renamed")--which begs the question of why F33j was deleted but not F33i. The only solace I can take is that apparently I wasn't the only one confused by the rather strange posting of F33 the other day. First it was up--then it was taken off--then it was restored and F33j was removed--etc.


----------



## gsalazar423

TaunyTiger said:


> Also woundering. F33j works great without any audio hickups on my BT soundcard.


I am currently using Final version of F33. I like it, been working great 4 me.No issues and has latest AMD AGESA V2 1.2.0.2. I am also using latest chipset 2.17.25.506 got from AMD site.


----------



## overpower

Elrinth said:


> I'm asking if there is some new beta which is not available on the website. I got the F33J that way.
> also you'd assume a F34 would be the correct name for the version if it's newer? F33J sounds like the J:th version of F33.


Date of release gives you the answer



Yuke said:


> if you dont have problems with F33j you dont have audio issues.
> 
> im close to smashing my G6 against the wall and sending the smashed parts in a box to Gigabyte...maybe they'll understand what those random pop/crackle sounds do to the people out here.
> 
> And no, its not my DAC, im on my third RMA already.


I'm running aorus x570 ultra and g6 from soundblaster.
Whats your issue?


----------



## Omnipius

I tried moving from F33j to F33 on my Master rev 1.2 last night. At first everything seemed fine. However the system was consistently locking up / freezing every few hours or sometimes right after reboot. 

At first I thought maybe my undervolt or RAM timings might be no good on F33. So, I loaded default settings. And it immediately froze up again. 

I rolled back to F33j and it's solid as a rock again, even with the tunings. So, the question is, was it just less than perfect flash or is there something wrong with F33?


----------



## dansi

F33 works fine for me. 
but with so many different setups, it is hard to say.


----------



## matthew87

Omnipius said:


> I tried moving from F33j to F33 on my Master rev 1.2 last night. At first everything seemed fine. However the system was consistently locking up / freezing every few hours or sometimes right after reboot.
> 
> At first I thought maybe my undervolt or RAM timings might be no good on F33. So, I loaded default settings. And it immediately froze up again.
> 
> I rolled back to F33j and it's solid as a rock again, even with the tunings. So, the question is, was it just less than perfect flash or is there something wrong with F33?


I'd try flashing again.

I've had a couple of very bizzare issues with my Gigabyte X570 Master and BIOS flashing. From the board randomly deciding next reboot to switch to the second BIOS ROM all the way through to the board failing to flash even via USB flashback and the machine being unable to POST with diagnostic code 90 on the LED debug display. 

Weirdest one only occurred last week:

1. I set BIOS jumper to primary, and set dip switch to disable auto BIOS swapping ( as per motherboard manual docco ) 
2. Copied the F33 BIOS to FAT32 formatted USB media
3. Renamed BIOS to MASTER.bin ( or whatever the naming the motherboard's manual requires)
4. Performed BIOS flash back via dedicated Q-Flash port on rear of motherboard
5.Q-Flash led light on back of I/O panel lit up to show it was performing a BIOS flash, machine then powered on after a minute or so
6. Computer could not POST at all, motherboard diagnostic LED was showing code '90'

Repeated the process another 2-3 times and still could not post 

Then magically, the computer decided it could post BUT with BIOS version F33J

How on earth is that even possible..... 

Gigabyte that's how.

I've also had weird issues where it's almost like the BIOS flash has failed to completely overwrite the existing BIOS. Once after a BIOS update the default language changed to Mandarin and weird ASCI characters


----------



## AllenConstantin

Hey guys, 

I just updated the BIOS for my X570 Aorus Elite to F33 final version.

Everything seems to be working correctly although I could notice that on cold start I usually stay longer in post. Anyone noticed that? Ultra fast boot is activated in BIOS... 

With the F32 BIOS - everything was blazing fast...

Can anyone reproduce this issue?


----------



## Ohim

F33 here and everything works fine. Boot times are also just as fast.

In fact 0.1 Seconds faster.. in the past it was 5.5 seconds BIOS time.


----------



## AllenConstantin

Really strange. My BIOS time is 22.3 seconds on a Ryzen 3900x, 64GB DDR4...


----------



## AllenConstantin

Now it's actually 7.1 seconds. 

I just shut down the PC and repeat the boot up and it shows 7.1 seconds. 

Will investigate more in the future.


----------



## HyperC

So the real question is do i try F33 or stay with F33j does the new bios fix anything or break more... I still haven't gotten the boost clocks I use to about oh 6 bios now,Down 100mhz not even joking!! Also really not sure if this is F33j related or maybe my kids playing with my stuff but my volume level is way lower than I normally use so lets say playing a game 28% was loud enough now i need roughly 10-20% more never got around into testing time been rather limited.. what I do know is my X7 profile is the same and all my other windows sound settings so yeah 🤷‍♂️


----------



## khaledmohi

F33 here and everything works fine.
3700X
X570 PRO (rev. 1.0)
Samsung 980 Pro 1TB PCIe NVMe Gen4
G.Skill Trident Z Neo (2 x 16GB) DDR4 3600 CL16-19-19-39


----------



## dansi

HyperC said:


> So the real question is do i try F33 or stay with F33j does the new bios fix anything or break more... I still haven't gotten the boost clocks I use to about oh 6 bios now,Down 100mhz not even joking!! Also really not sure if this is F33j related or maybe my kids playing with my stuff but my volume level is way lower than I normally use so lets say playing a game 28% was loud enough now i need roughly 10-20% more never got around into testing time been rather limited.. what I do know is my X7 profile is the same and all my other windows sound settings so yeah 🤷‍♂️


i noticed with ryzen, unless you tested over longer sampling time. 

the boost clocks will vary at every boot. 

probably nothing to do with bios.


----------



## superleeds27

AllenConstantin said:


> Really strange. My BIOS time is 22.3 seconds on a Ryzen 3900x, 64GB DDR4...
> 
> View attachment 2513475


F21 BIOS here and mines 22 Seconds? I think it always has been? Not sure why?

Just an AMD thing ain't it? Different configs, different results.


----------



## ryouiki

Maybe spoke to soon on F33, had 2 separate reboot on idle events (while I was sleeping) since switching from F33J. I've made a small adjustment to CAD_BUS and seems to resolved now, but hard to say without letting the system be idle for 1 week+ to see if it repeats.

Also probably not F33 related specifically but I find it odd that SOC VID value in AMD CBS changes randomly between reboots.

My boot time is also like 22+ seconds, but I have fast boot specifically disabled.


----------



## smonkie

My troubles with wake up after sleep continue, and I've tried every single solution I can think of. There seems to be a widespread error involving X570 Gigabyte boards as seen here:

Aorus Master X570 - Won't resume after sleep

So it's definitely an issue regarding how these boards manage the wake up after sleep. Gigabyte really needs to pay some attention to this, because some of these ****ers cost well above $300 and they can't even manage a low budget feature right.


----------



## Nighthog

smonkie said:


> My troubles with wake up after sleep continue, and I've tried every single solution I can think of. There seems to be a widespread error involving X570 Gigabyte boards as seen here:
> 
> Aorus Master X570 - Won't resume after sleep
> 
> So it's definitely an issue regarding how these boards manage the wake up after sleep. Gigabyte really needs to pay some attention to this, because some of these ****ers cost well above $300 and they can't even manage a low budget feature right.


Memory settings... you need to adjust them manually for it to work optimally. Usually the problem when such things come around. 
I know the stock/AUTO settings have been worse on the latest F3x beta releases from earlier F2x. But F3x have been better when adjusted manually.


----------



## QQryQ

I have fast charge issues it doesnt work as it should any1 noticed the problem too?


----------



## TaunyTiger

Been running F33 for a few days. No audio hickups with BT soundcard via USB. Great!


----------



## Yuke

11.3s with fast boot disabled in BIOS and Windows.



TaunyTiger said:


> Been running F33 for a few days. No audio hickups with BT soundcard via USB. Great!


What issues did you have? I don't see how it F33 could work over F33j...seems like the usual name change before new releases to me...


----------



## Henry Owens

Anyone use fastboot?


----------



## adrianhensler

Just curious, on my Elite Wifi, on BIOS 33g (maybe 33h) I had Resizable BAR enabled and working.
I've updated to the recent 33 (no trailing letter) and now no more resizable BAR when checking device manager. CSM is disabled / Enabled Above 4G / Enabled BAR support. 

I could try rolling back the BIOS, but it (SAM) didn't really add anything - I was mostly just curious if anyone else noticed the same with the BIOS update, or if I should be looking elsewhere.

Elite Wifi X570
3800X
RX580 (yes, sad state of affairs. It works.)


----------



## Beerboat

adrianhensler said:


> Just curious, on my Elite Wifi, on BIOS 33g (maybe 33h) I had Resizable BAR enabled and working.
> I've updated to the recent 33 (no trailing letter) and now no more resizable BAR when checking device manager. CSM is disabled / Enabled Above 4G / Enabled BAR support.
> 
> I could try rolling back the BIOS, but it (SAM) didn't really add anything - I was mostly just curious if anyone else noticed the same with the BIOS update, or if I should be looking elsewhere.
> 
> Elite Wifi X570
> 3800X
> RX580 (yes, sad state of affairs. It works.)


I have a X570 Ultra, updated to F33 final, reenabled all of the above and it worked...did you check Nvidia Contro Panel system Info?


----------



## adrianhensler

Beerboat said:


> I have a X570 Ultra, updated to F33 final, reenabled all of the above and it worked...did you check Nvidia Contro Panel system Info?


I said: "RX580 (yes, sad state of affairs. It works.)"  I have doubts the nVidia control panel would offer much with my Radeon RX580.

Edit: But thank you for confirming this does at least work - at least with nVidia.


----------



## Beerboat

adrianhensler said:


> I said: "RX580 (yes, sad state of affairs. It works.)"  I have doubts the nVidia control panel would offer much with my Radeon RX580.
> 
> Edit: But thank you for confirming this does at least work - at least with nVidia.


Lol sorry, went right over my head


----------



## adrianhensler

The newest GPU-Z actually shows that I _do_ have resizable BAR enabled. So that is something. But the Windows device manager does not show the expected (and I have seen this before) Large Memory Access when checking the GPU Resources.

Again, I'm not concerned about it - it's more trivia. I know this was showing before but it is not now; at least as far as the expected 'Large Memory Access' under the display adapter | Properties | Resources.


----------



## CS9K

adrianhensler said:


> The newest GPU-Z actually shows that I _do_ have resizable BAR enabled. So that is something. But the Windows device manager does not show the expected (and I have seen this before) Large Memory Access when checking the GPU Resources.
> 
> Again, I'm not concerned about it - it's more trivia. I know this was showing before but it is not now; at least as far as the expected 'Large Memory Access' under the display adapter | Properties | Resources.


I had this issue with F33 on my Aorus Master. Just save your current settings as a profile on a thumb drive *first*, then flash F33 again. It should work after that.


----------



## adrianhensler

CS9K said:


> I had this issue with F33 on my Aorus Master. Just save your current settings as a profile on a thumb drive *first*, then flash F33 again. It should work after that.


Thanks for the suggestion - I was happy to try it, but oddly enough it actually went backwards, and now GPU-Z shows resizable BAR is disabled, where it was enabled before.... 

-saved profile to USB
-load defaults in BIOS
-Flash 33 again
-load defaults for good measure
-load profile from USB

Still no 'large memory access' and now GPU-Z is showing 'Resizable BAR disabled' where it was showing enabled before. Very strange.

I had already tried manually entering all of the BIOS settings again as well to rule out an issue with the profile.

Maybe tonight I'll try a prior BIOS version again.


----------



## adrianhensler

Hmmmm GPU-Z shows that 'Above 4G decode enabled in BIOS' = No...... but it most definitely is enabled. It is also showing "GPU hardware support" = No, so maybe AMD disabled this in recent drivers for RX580's; who knows.

I'm not sure if the "Above 4G decode" is showing disabled because the GPU driver no longer supports this, or because the BIOS is lying.

Is the setting for "above 4G decode" possibly in 2 places in this BIOS? Maybe I have to turn it on somewhere else.


----------



## CS9K

adrianhensler said:


> Hmmmm GPU-Z shows that 'Above 4G decode enabled in BIOS' = No...... but it most definitely is enabled. It is also showing "GPU hardware support" = No, so maybe AMD disabled this in recent drivers for RX580's; who knows.
> 
> I'm not sure if the "Above 4G decode" is showing disabled because the GPU driver no longer supports this, or because the BIOS is lying.
> 
> Is the setting for "above 4G decode" possibly in 2 places in this BIOS? Maybe I have to turn it on somewhere else.


Clear CMOS using the jumper instead of "loading defaults" in your re-flash process, see if that helps.

*Remember, system power must be completely off, and all standby power drained from the board before you use the clear CMOS jumper. Hit the power supply switch and wait 10-15 seconds each time, then clear cmos. You should be good then.


----------



## adrianhensler

I had to go back to BIOS 33g. GPU-Z now shows correctly that Above 4G is enabled, and Resizable BAR is enabled, and the 'Large Memory Access' now shows in device manager when I view the properties of the video card. GPU-Z still shows that the GPU is not supported but I believe that is expected with my RX580. I don't think support kicks in until 57xx or 6xxx series Radeon cards; not positive.

Maybe this might help someone trying to enable resizable BAR, not sure. I'm pretty happy with this board in general, but some of the BIOS weirdness.... bah.


----------



## OldBones

Awesome Detailed instructions on how and when to use the AMD Resizable Bar option. Best guide yet: AMD Smart Access Memory (Resizable BAR) Guide | Tech ARP


----------



## BTTB

OldBones said:


> Awesome Detailed instructions on how and when to use the AMD Resizable Bar option. Best guide yet: AMD Smart Access Memory (Resizable BAR) Guide | Tech ARP


One day when I grow up I'll buy the *Radeon RX 6800* and enable this feature.
These cards are way above what I am prepared to pay for a GFX Card, not that I can't afford one.


----------



## meridius

Hi all

Just been updating every single driver and wanted to know do any of you install or update the 
AMD RAID Preinstall Driver and AMD RAID Driver because i don't think i ever installed these drivers?

thanks


----------



## asdf893

Any idea on the x570s master eta?


----------



## Penguinosaurus

I recently switched from an asrock steel legend to an aorux x570 ultra , and im a bit confused about how pbo2 works on the aorus . 
Cpu : 5800x
aio : Arctic liquid freezer 360 II
On the asrock Steel Legend, i simply enabled the advanced mode pbo, after which i configured a negative curve (-25 was pretty stable), increased max freq by 20, and presto i was sitting on an all core 4.7 and around 80c. (i could get 4.75 with -30 curve but i experienced some random idle crashes when the voltage dipped too low)
On the Aorus ultra things are bit confusing, i did the exact same 3 steps, but im getting waaaay worse max frequencies and temps . With a curve of -30 i barely and i mean barely hit 4.6 all core, and the temps sit at 85-87, and i still see voltages of 1.4 in ryzenmaster, which i assume is the cause of the heat.
Problem is, by enabling the 4.6 all core profile from the gigabyte easy-tune utility, i get an extremely stable 4.6 all core at barely 1.1v at around 71-72 c.

From what i've read, pbo should really kick ass but in my case it feels broken. The -10 offset runs hotter and slower then the default pbo in my case. Is there a setting im missing ?


----------



## Xaris

What are people using for Zen3 Power Plan? With my old 3600x I was using the 1usmus power plan, is that still good for Zen3 or has someone come up with a better one?


----------



## asdf893

Xaris said:


> What are people using for Zen3 Power Plan? With my old 3600x I was using the 1usmus power plan, is that still good for Zen3 or has someone come up with a better one?


Also wondering this. I'm on 5950x now and have "Ultimate Performance" power plan selected but not sure what's best.


----------



## ryouiki

meridius said:


> Hi all
> 
> Just been updating every single driver and wanted to know do any of you install or update the
> AMD RAID Preinstall Driver and AMD RAID Driver because i don't think i ever installed these drivers?
> 
> thanks


Unless you have "SATA Mode" set to "RAID" in BIOS you do not need these... the main package installs drivers/software to manage AMD-RAID, the smaller "preinstall" drivers are generally for adding to Windows PE/Setup Images.

AMD's "RAID" drivers are pretty spotty anyway, the identify to devices in an overly broad way, and installing them/having them installed (via WindowsUpdate) can result in a unable to boot scenario. There was actually an issue a few weeks? ago where one of these drivers was published via Windows Update and pushed to x570 users resulting in users being unable to boot after restart.

I actually have AMD-RAID enabled/drivers installed, but I've even had their own installer cause the system to get stuck with "INACCESSIBLE BOOT DEVICE" after an update, and had to manually remove the driver updates via DISM from Windows PE in the past to get the system booting again.


----------



## Ohim

Anybody noticed that GB put back 33g on the site but renamed F33 to F34? (At least the Aorus X570 Elite has this) 

Can @stasio give an explanation to what happened?


----------



## stasio

Beta BIOS with Agesa 1.2.0.2 is replaced with Agesa 1.2.0.1 (as no final BIOS with 1.2.0.1).
F33 is replaced (not renamed !) with newer F34.


----------



## Ohim

I was expecting a 1.2.0.3 AGESA on the new BIOS like the other manufactures .. but then again .. i have no issues with the current one either... just an update freak


----------



## Xaris

Sorry that's a little confusing. Is F34 still 1.2.0.1 but F33g is 1.2.0.2?

But yeah otherwise F33 has been running well for me and either I selected better values this time around but it's been good. No weird USB disconnect (more specifically was having Logitech Wireless Mouse fluctuations), CO seems to be working although I have not refined my previous F31o values (+150 / -5/-20/-20/-20/-20/-5, Mobo Limits), and timings are still apparently stable. I still hit a hard wall on Infinity Fabric of 1900 or more though so I'm mostly stuck at 3733. This may just be a limitation of owning the x570 Aorus Elite vs the Aorous Master (or a better motherboard).

I did try to use 1usmus's Clock TuneR 2.1RC5 program on F33 and found that it would end up causing a hard crash WHEA error so I went back to manually setting a CO.


----------



## Ohim

@Xaris F34 is 

Checksum: 4B7E
Update AMD AGESA ComboV2 1.2.0.2


You can see it on the website.


----------



## GoforceReloaded

F34 for Gigabyte Xtreme is not uploaded yet ? ^^

I got 2 major bugs with F33 (2 system lockup, hard reboot and stuck on Gigabyte logo), none with F33i, maybe this is why there's a new bios ...


----------



## stasio

Only Elite (WiFi also) ,UD and Gaming X.

......Improve memory compatibility for Picasso CPU.


----------



## dansi

stasio said:


> Only Elite (WiFi also) ,UD and Gaming X.
> 
> ......Improve memory compatibility for Picasso CPU.


so no need to update f34. maybe f33 broke something with old cpu support. but picasso cpu is none available even now


----------



## superleeds27

F21 seems to be running fine for me. Is there any need to update to the latest F34?


----------



## Ohim

superleeds27 said:


> F21 seems to be running fine for me. Is there any need to update to the latest F34?


If it ain't broke don't fix it!


----------



## superleeds27

Ohim said:


> If it ain't broke don't fix it!


Exactly what I was thinking!


----------



## FranZe

Okay, here it goes  I’ve 2x Adata SX8200 pro pcie 3.0 x4 nvme, all fine there. Now i've a 3070 card coming this way. i cant use both pcie 4.0 and 3.0 at the same time? I want to use the second pcie slot for my 3070 @ pcie 4.0 x8. The motherboard is aorus master.


----------



## ryouiki

FranZe said:


> Okay, here it goes  I’ve 2x Adata SX8200 pro pcie 3.0 x4 nvme, all fine there. Now i've a 3070 card coming this way. i cant use both pcie 4.0 and 3.0 at the same time? I want to use the second pcie slot for my 3070 @ pcie 4.0 x8. The motherboard is aorus master.


There is a link in the 4th post of this thread that shows the PCIE layout:









X570 PCIe.pdf







drive.google.com


----------



## FranZe

ryouiki said:


> There is a link in the 4th post of this thread that shows the PCIE layout:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> X570 PCIe.pdf
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> drive.google.com


Thanks 

But when using pcie 3.0 nvme from cpu (M2A) do i then get pcie 4.0 for the gpu, or do the gpu go down to pcie 3.0?


----------



## lilcowboy

I upgraded from a b450 board to x570 Aorus Elite Wifi & getting a lot of whea-logger event 18 reboots with the same or even less aggressive OC settings than I was with the b450 board. Tried downgrading BIOS from f33h to f32 & tinkering with bios settings to no avail. Anyone else having similar issues?? Is it a BIOS issue or is my cpu defective & switching boards to better one with VRMs just revealed the issue?

edit: I have a 5600x if that helps


----------



## dansi

FranZe said:


> Thanks
> 
> But when using pcie 3.0 nvme from cpu (M2A) do i then get pcie 4.0 for the gpu, or do the gpu go down to pcie 3.0?


interesting perhaps you can test and let us know. imo i feel the 2nd gpu will drop to pcie3
zen2/3 has 3 sets of pcie4 routes

1st 16x pcie4 direct from cpu to 1st gpu pcie slot
2nd 4x pcie4 direct from cpu to 1st nvme slot
3rd 4x pcie4 direct from cpu to x570 chipset, which further demux to various components like network and subsequent pcie slots


----------



## Ohim

lilcowboy said:


> I upgraded from a b450 board to x570 Aorus Elite Wifi & getting a lot of whea-logger event 18 reboots with the same or even less aggressive OC settings than I was with the b450 board. Tried downgrading BIOS from f33h to f32 & tinkering with bios settings to no avail. Anyone else having similar issues?? Is it a BIOS issue or is my cpu defective & switching boards to better one with VRMs just revealed the issue?
> 
> edit: I have a 5600x if that helps


Run it stock and test with Core Cycler .. see if it's stable, if not, it's your CPU. I had a 5800X replaced like that, it wasn't stable even at stock settings.


----------



## ryouiki

FranZe said:


> Thanks
> 
> But when using pcie 3.0 nvme from cpu (M2A) do i then get pcie 4.0 for the gpu, or do the gpu go down to pcie 3.0?


_Edit_ Nevermind... I misread your original post.

Based on my system with PCIe Gen 4 video card but PCIe Gen 3 NVMe in M2A, the video card runs at Gen 4, and the M2A slot runs as Gen 3, so unless the reporting tools are incorrect they seem to be independent of each other.


----------



## lilcowboy

Ohim said:


> Run it stock and test with Core Cycler .. see if it's stable, if not, it's your CPU. I had a 5800X replaced like that, it wasn't stable even at stock settings.


Doesn’t that just basically run prime95? I ran prime95 on small for about 20 minutes & have passed several R20 runs. It only ever happens when idle for some reason. If I’m doing anything under a heavy load, no issues at all.


----------



## Ohim

lilcowboy said:


> Doesn’t that just basically run prime95? I ran prime95 on small for about 20 minutes & have passed several R20 runs. It only ever happens when idle for some reason. If I’m doing anything under a heavy load, no issues at all.


When you run all cores the clocks are getting lower and you pass .. the instability comes when the chip tries to turbo .. Core Cycler does full load on 1 core only at a time. 

My chip was passing full core stress tests without issues .. it had issues on single core boosts which needed more voltage that the CPU was programmed to ask for. I needed a CO setting of + voltage for it to pass.


----------



## lilcowboy

Ohim said:


> When you run all cores the clocks are getting lower and you pass .. the instability comes when the chip tries to turbo .. Core Cycler does full load on 1 core only at a time.
> 
> My chip was passing full core stress tests without issues .. it had issues on single core boosts which needed more voltage that the CPU was programmed to ask for. I needed a CO setting of + voltage for it to pass.


Ah okay. I’ll give it a try tomorrow on stock settings to see how it does. I’ve had CO on all negative curves with Auto OC +350mhz & PBO set to motherboard. My best 2 cores boost to a little over 5ghz but I just can’t seem to get rid of the WHEA-logger reboots. I haven’t done much testing on stock settings anyways so I’ll try it out tomorrow on my current settings & stock settings. If it passes on stock settings does it just mean that my OC settings aren’t stable or that the BIOS isn’t? I had similar settings on my b450 board, although they weren’t boosting this high on my old board as it maxed out at 4.85ghz.


----------



## HyperC

dansi said:


> i noticed with ryzen, unless you tested over longer sampling time.
> 
> the boost clocks will vary at every boot.
> 
> probably nothing to do with bios.


I got my boost clocks up had to drop my edc 40 sound is still meh waiting for F34abcdedfghi bios done with all the beta testing been to busy


----------



## Nekrogeddon

Been a week wit a brand new ryzen 5900x and a Gigabyte Aorus x570 Master. I am getting frequent reboots or system freezes. Event viewer varies from event 1101 to WHEA errors. It happerns in idle and also in gaming. No BSOD, or anything similar. It does it with PBO and CBP in auto as well as both disabled. I didnt touch any other cpu settings in the BIOS. All drivers updated and BIOS is F33 (last one). Online you can find hundreds of ppl with the same problem. I spent 850€ and I am stuck with a new system that partially works. Gigabyte bios is so bad ffs


----------



## CS9K

lilcowboy said:


> Ah okay. I’ll give it a try tomorrow on stock settings to see how it does. I’ve had CO on all negative curves with Auto OC +350mhz & PBO set to motherboard. My best 2 cores boost to a little over 5ghz but I just can’t seem to get rid of the WHEA-logger reboots. I haven’t done much testing on stock settings anyways so I’ll try it out tomorrow on my current settings & stock settings. If it passes on stock settings does it just mean that my OC settings aren’t stable or that the BIOS isn’t? I had similar settings on my b450 board, although they weren’t boosting this high on my old board as it maxed out at 4.85ghz.


With Prime95, do LargeFFT no avx with all cores. You'll boost higher _and_ it'll wreck the shiat out of your IMC and fabric. 

Close all programs before you do LFFT though, it will consume all of your memory (by design).


----------



## Waltc

FranZe said:


> Okay, here it goes  I’ve 2x Adata SX8200 pro pcie 3.0 x4 nvme, all fine there. Now i've a 3070 card coming this way. i cant use both pcie 4.0 and 3.0 at the same time? I want to use the second pcie slot for my 3070 @ pcie 4.0 x8. The motherboard is aorus master.


All the slots in the x570 Aorus Master are PCIe 4 slots that are self-configuring for PCIe3 devices, if installed (When PCIe config controls in the bios are set to "Auto.") While my GPU is running at PCIe4 mode in the first PCIe slot @x16, I run a PCIe4 NVMe drive in the first NVMe slot, and a PCIe3 NVMe drive in the second NVMe slot just below it. The second NVMe slot is a PCIe4 slot that autoconfigures to the PCIe3 when installed.


----------



## Waltc

Nekrogeddon said:


> Been a week wit a brand new ryzen 5900x and a Gigabyte Aorus x570 Master. I am getting frequent reboots or system freezes. Event viewer varies from event 1101 to WHEA errors. It happerns in idle and also in gaming. No BSOD, or anything similar. It does it with PBO and CBP in auto as well as both disabled. I didnt touch any other cpu settings in the BIOS. All drivers updated and BIOS is F33 (last one). Online you can find hundreds of ppl with the same problem. I spent 850€ and I am stuck with a new system that partially works. Gigabyte bios is so bad ffs


Sure sounds like a Zen3 AGESA situation! I have the same mobo with F33, but running a 3900X and have zero problems with it. Hope it gets squared away for you soon!


----------



## Nekrogeddon

Waltc said:


> Sure sounds like a Zen3 AGESA situation! I have the same mobo with F33, but running a 3900X and have zero problems with it. Hope it gets squared away for you soon!


I guess I am gonna be dependent of new bios updates, hoping every time that they fixed the power delivery. Right when I found a cool fan curve and turned PBO back on, these issues started occurring. Now I have both PBO and CBP disabled and they seem to be less frequent but I am missing so much power and performance


----------



## lilcowboy

Nekrogeddon said:


> I guess I am gonna be dependent of new bios updates, hoping every time that they fixed the power delivery. Right when I found a cool fan curve and turned PBO back on, these issues started occurring. Now I have both PBO and CBP disabled and they seem to be less frequent but I am missing so much power and performance


Having the same issue. My 5600x worked perfectly fine with my ASUS b450-f gaming but after upgrading to my x570 aorus elite WiFi, getting a lot of black screen reboots with whea logger event 18 in event viewer. Definitely seems like a BIOS AGESA issue since it worked fine for months on my old board. Does it happen while gaming? Mine only seems to happen while idle


----------



## Nekrogeddon

lilcowboy said:


> Having the same issue. My 5600x worked perfectly fine with my ASUS b450-f gaming but after upgrading to my x570 aorus elite WiFi, getting a lot of black screen reboots with whea logger event 18 in event viewer. Definitely seems like a BIOS AGESA issue since it worked fine for months on my old board.


I just put it on sale a few hours ago and look at MSI Unify or some Asus. Thankfully I still got my beast X99A system and I wont be missing anything till I find a good mobo


----------



## lilcowboy

Nekrogeddon said:


> I just put it on sale a few hours ago and look at MSI Unify or some Asus. Thankfully I still got my beast X99A system and I wont be missing anything till I find a good mobo


Was yours happening while gaming or idle? Mine only happens while idle..


----------



## Nekrogeddon

lilcowboy said:


> Was yours happening while gaming or idle? Mine only happens while idle..


It has happened on all possible scenarios. The system even froze while i saved a fan curve and svaed the bios settings. Upon restart the settings are saved. It also happened while browsing and while I am playing games. I am troubleshooting all possibilities in the bIOS like XMP, PBO etc still the reboots are random af. Tbh the most frequent event viewer event 28 kernel, event 1101 and once I got the WHEA 18. System is so unstable I am scared to even join a multiplayer game


----------



## lilcowboy

Nekrogeddon said:


> It has happened on all possible scenarios. The system even froze while i saved a fan curve and svaed the bios settings. Upon restart the settings are saved. It also happened while browsing and while I am playing games. I am troubleshooting all possibilities in the bIOS like XMP, PBO etc still the reboots are random af. Tbh the most frequent event viewer event 28 kernel, event 1101 and once I got the WHEA 18. System is so unstable I am scared to even join a multiplayer game


I’m hoping they can get a stable BIOS out soon because I don’t have the ability to buy another board right now & then try to sell this one. I upgraded hoping for better overclocking support & can’t even run the settings I had on my b450 board without ram crashes while idleness WHEA 18 & kernel power are the ones I get when it crashes. It’s irritating considering this is a $200+ board


----------



## Nekrogeddon

lilcowboy said:


> I’m hoping they can get a stable BIOS out soon because I don’t have the ability to buy another board right now & then try to sell this one. I upgraded hoping for better overclocking support & can’t even run the settings I had on my b450 board without ram crashes while idleness WHEA 18 & kernel power are the ones I get when it crashes. It’s irritating considering this is a $200+ board


I get it man, imagine that I paid 320€ for this overhyped junk and a bunch of programmers cant write some code for the mobo to function properly. I spent my savings too but atm I am better with a 6 years old system, go figure


----------



## lilcowboy

Nekrogeddon said:


> I get it man, imagine that I paid 320€ for this overhyped junk and a bunch of programmers cant write some code for the mobo to function properly. I spent my savings too but atm I am better with a 6 years old system, go figure


It’s pretty ridiculous honestly. They’ve had since November to figure it out. That in itself kind of worries me it’s gonna be awhile before I can have my system that costs me thousands be more than a giant paperweight that looks pretty


----------



## lilcowboy

Ohim said:


> Run it stock and test with Core Cycler .. see if it's stable, if not, it's your CPU. I had a 5800X replaced like that, it wasn't stable even at stock settings.


Okay so if I passed the first iteration on core cycles, how many more do I need to do to test the stability? My first run didn’t pass but I changed CO a bit & it passed the first iteration & is on the second core of the second iteration.


----------



## asdf893




----------



## dansi

anyone got a whea reboot while doing a full windows defender scan? happened to me twice at around the 8min mark of scanning!


----------



## Nekrogeddon

dansi said:


> anyone got a whea reboot while doing a full windows defender scan? happened to me twice at around the 8min mark of scanning!


I even got one while performing sfc scan in the system


----------



## Nicked_Wicked

asdf893 said:


>


Such a pointless release, why would anyone bother when there’s AM5 around the corner.


----------



## stasio

Agesa 1.2.0.3a......on TT forum.


----------



## Nicked_Wicked

stasio said:


> Agesa 1.2.0.3a......on TT forum.


Any major changes in the new AGESA?


----------



## Nighthog

Several of the new Gigabyte boards have *"Active OC Tuner features Dynamic Change Between P.B.O. and Manual OC Settings"*

That sweet setting you only had on the Asus X570 Dark Hero before.


----------



## dansi

Nighthog said:


> Several of the new Gigabyte boards have *"Active OC Tuner features Dynamic Change Between P.B.O. and Manual OC Settings"*
> 
> That sweet setting you only had on the Asus X570 Dark Hero before.


which gigabyte boards will get this?
although i heard asus implementation is good for benchmark but bad for real world useable


----------



## Nighthog

dansi said:


> which gigabyte boards will get this?
> although i heard asus implementation is good for benchmark but bad for real world useable


X570 AORUS XTREME rev2.0
X570S AORUS MASTER
X570S AORUS PRO AX


----------



## Nekrogeddon

btw it just crossed my mind. Have you guys hooked the second ATX 8 pin cable for the CPU or just use one and if yes, which one (left/right)


----------



## vasquez

Nekrogeddon said:


> btw it just crossed my mind. Have you guys hooked the second ATX 8 pin cable for the CPU or just use one and if yes, which one (left/right)


I have both of them connected but doesn't seem to help my DRAM red led boot hang on my Gigabyte X570 Aorus Pro, 5900x with 2x16G Trident Z 3600MHz.


----------



## PopReference

Nekrogeddon said:


> btw it just crossed my mind. Have you guys hooked the second ATX 8 pin cable for the CPU or just use one and if yes, which one (left/right)


It's really unnecessary, it's possible to run the board with just the half 4 pin connector, the wires will just split the amperage between themselves and AM4 can't really push enough power to need all of them 16 wires.


----------



## Nekrogeddon

So I got a new story from my x570 Master. Mobo simply doesn't cut off the power on the USB ports after system shut down. Everything hooked on the USB keeps powered on after system is off. Tried ErP on or off and it simply doesn't do anything


----------



## khaledmohi

X570S no more DualBIOS !!


----------



## Waltc

dansi said:


> anyone got a whea reboot while doing a full windows defender scan? happened to me twice at around the 8min mark of scanning!


Only time I ever saw something similar was back when I was running my 250GB 960 EVO NVMe PCIe3 drive as my boot drive...I could not complete a custom Defender scan of C:\ as the system would crash after a few minutes of file scanning activity every time without exception. System did not reboot, it simply did a CTD with no error messages. Of course, it was what you'd expect it to be (or, at least, what I expected it to be after giving it some thought..)--the drive was shutting itself down because of the heating generated by the file scanning. Sounds like this could be your issue, too.

But since then my 960 has been moved to the second NVMe slot and my boot drive is now the 500GB 980 Pro (in PCIe4 mode) and I've never seen the problem again. I now have several games installed on the 960 that sometimes go heavy on the disk accesses, but have never seen that problem again from that drive. The earlier Samsung NVMe drives like the 960 could overheat quickly with heavier-than-normal file scanning activity, apparently.


----------



## Morph3R

AGESA 1.2.0.3 patch A
Extreme F34a
Master F34a
Elite F35a (?)
Ultra F34a
Pro F34a


----------



## asdf893

Sooo, will my existing x570 master VRM block and chipset block fit the new board? :0


----------



## MikeS3000

Nekrogeddon said:


> So I got a new story from my x570 Master. Mobo simply doesn't cut off the power on the USB ports after system shut down. Everything hooked on the USB keeps powered on after system is off. Tried ErP on or off and it simply doesn't do anything


x570 Pro Wifi does the same thing. Welcome that Gigabyte x570 life!


----------



## Nekrogeddon

MikeS3000 said:


> x570 Pro Wifi does the same thing. Welcome that Gigabyte x570 life!


I was so dumb to only focus on the pcb layout and power delivery etc of the board rather than the actual functionality of it. I guess this issue is so easy to fix that I could personally do it on the 1st year of studying computer science. I should have gone for that black MSI Unify beauty


----------



## MikeS3000

Nekrogeddon said:


> I was so dumb to only focus on the pcb layout and power delivery etc of the board rather than the actual functionality of it. I guess this issue is so easy to fix that I could personally do it on the 1st year of studying computer science. I should have gone for that black MSI Unify beauty


I mean the board is fine. I've owned it since 8/19 paired with a 3900x and now 5900x. It has its quirks like other manufacturers. I tried the B550 MSI Unify several months ago when I was trouble shooting a defective 5900x. The BIOS seemed way more complicated than Gigabyte (or maybe I'm just used to Gigabyte). It had issues with redundant settings and only setting it in one place and not the other would cause it to take effect. I never understood the point of going beyond a mid-range board unless you're doing extreme overclocking. My board has plenty good enough power delivery and features for my use case.


----------



## dansi

Waltc said:


> Only time I ever saw something similar was back when I was running my 250GB 960 EVO NVMe PCIe3 drive as my boot drive...I could not complete a custom Defender scan of C:\ as the system would crash after a few minutes of file scanning activity every time without exception. System did not reboot, it simply did a CTD with no error messages. Of course, it was what you'd expect it to be (or, at least, what I expected it to be after giving it some thought..)--the drive was shutting itself down because of the heating generated by the file scanning. Sounds like this could be your issue, too.
> 
> But since then my 960 has been moved to the second NVMe slot and my boot drive is now the 500GB 980 Pro (in PCIe4 mode) and I've never seen the problem again. I now have several games installed on the 960 that sometimes go heavy on the disk accesses, but have never seen that problem again from that drive. The earlier Samsung NVMe drives like the 960 could overheat quickly with heavier-than-normal file scanning activity, apparently.


strange enough, if i did not have hwinfo opened, i can finish the full window defender scan, no reboot, no whea error


----------



## dansi

Nekrogeddon said:


> So I got a new story from my x570 Master. Mobo simply doesn't cut off the power on the USB ports after system shut down. Everything hooked on the USB keeps powered on after system is off. Tried ErP on or off and it simply doesn't do anything


i have v1 of master on f33, when i shut down windows, and leaving the mains on, all usb devices are powered off.

imo it's probably some settings in your bios


----------



## Nicked_Wicked

F34a seems alright, don't notice anything out of the ordinary. At least there are no new bugs introduced.


----------



## St0RM53

Nighthog said:


> X570 AORUS XTREME rev2.0
> X570S AORUS MASTER
> X570S AORUS PRO AX


no X570 Aorus Master?! for f*cks sake gigabyte


----------



## OldBones

Nicked_Wicked said:


> F34a seems alright, don't notice anything out of the ordinary. At least there are no new bugs introduced.


Yea but are you getting more performance out of the processor and chipset? Wringing every last drop of get up and go out of the hardware. That's what these new Agesa versions should be delivering. It's got to be more than minor bug fixes. Otherwise what's the point?


----------



## asdf893

OldBones said:


> Yea but are you getting more performance out of the processor and chipset? Wringing every last drop of get up and go out of the hardware. That's what these new Agesa versions should be delivering. It's got to be more than minor bug fixes. Otherwise what's the point?


I'm on F33 master, 5950x, optimus cpu block and anfitec vrm block. How should I test CPU before and after? multicore cinebench, single core cinebench?


----------



## Nekrogeddon

Ok, so I just installed F34a, loaded optimized defaults, saved and proceeded with setting it non aggressively. PBO and OBP disabled. Lets see how long it lasts.....


----------



## dansi

Nicked_Wicked said:


> F34a seems alright, don't notice anything out of the ordinary. At least there are no new bugs introduced.


do you noticed lower single core boost and performance? there is rumblings that newer aegsa have reduced the clocks that original reviewers got, the 5ghz boost are now a rarity


----------



## CS9K

dansi said:


> do you noticed lower single core boost and performance? there is rumblings that newer aegsa have reduced the clocks that original reviewers got, the 5ghz boost are now a rarity


Peak clock speeds aside, I'm more curious about fclk stability above 1900. If anyone has anything to report on that topic, I'm eager to hear.


----------



## dansi

CS9K said:


> Peak clock speeds aside, I'm more curious about fclk stability above 1900. If anyone has anything to report on that topic, I'm eager to hear.


my 5900x on f33 runs 1900 1:1 stable... well mostly 99% as i just discovered a full windows defender scan with hwinfo opened, will reboot my pc at around the 20min mark.

if i don't have hwinfo opened, it completes fine

yes windef full scan uses up to 30% of all cores and take almost 30min to complete lol


----------



## Yuke

Nekrogeddon said:


> So I got a new story from my x570 Master. Mobo simply doesn't cut off the power on the USB ports after system shut down. Everything hooked on the USB keeps powered on after system is off. Tried ErP on or off and it simply doesn't do anything


Weird that ErP does not do the trick, worked for me when having the same problem...maybe reset BIOS and/or reflash it.


----------



## Waltc

Nekrogeddon said:


> I just put it on sale a few hours ago and look at MSI Unify or some Asus. Thankfully I still got my beast X99A system and I wont be missing anything till I find a good mobo


All I can say is that judging by the problems you report here I think there's a strong possibility that somehow you got a bad motherboard from your supplier. I say that only because I've had the x570 Master for 23 months and it runs like a top--haven't had any bios issues worth mentioning in the last 14 months, at least. Your situation certainly isn't common, thankfully. I have to say that this mobo is the best I've ever owned (and I've been buying my own hardware since 1995.) The board does everything it is supposed to do the way it is supposed to do it--at least _mine_ does, I'm glad to say.

I mention this only because once many years ago I bought two motherboards (Abit) from a supplier I wasn't familiar with and got two boards riddled with severe electrical problems that were so bad there was no possibility either board would ever run as advertised--or at all, actually. I have since decided the boards I was sold were unusable warranty returns which the guy pawned off on me. When I tried to contact the guy for redress--well, no surprise, he and his "store" _cough_ were long gone with the wind. It was a good lesson for me.

Ironically, I bought the Master because of problems I had had with a x370 MSI board... Best of luck in seeing the resolution of all your problems soon!


dansi said:


> strange enough, if i did not have hwinfo opened, i can finish the full window defender scan, no reboot, no whea error


Yes, that is indeed very strange... I never had any system reboots or whea errors, so maybe your problem is software-related moreso than heat-related. Heat-related problems for those drives were well documented and that is definitely the problem I had with the 960.


----------



## CS9K

dansi said:


> my 5900x on f33 runs 1900 1:1 stable... well mostly 99% as i just discovered a full windows defender scan with hwinfo opened, will reboot my pc at around the 20min mark.
> 
> if i don't have hwinfo opened, it completes fine
> 
> yes windef full scan uses up to 30% of all cores and take almost 30min to complete lol


HWINFO aside, PC reboots sounds like cores starved for voltage. HWINFO has, in the past, been the cause of WHEA errors, but they fixed the first cause. Get in touch with HWINFO and see if you can have a diagnostic data dump from HWINFO sent once you reproduce the event; they'll be interested to know if it is HWINFO again causing issues.


----------



## Waltc

Nicked_Wicked said:


> F34a seems alright, don't notice anything out of the ordinary. At least there are no new bugs introduced.


Running fine here so far, glad to report.


----------



## CS9K

Perhaps I wasn't clear when I asked: 

For those running F34a, has anyone tested fclk stability at a speed that was previously unstable? If so, did anyone find improved fclk stability/lack of WHEA errors with F34a, that they did not have before?


----------



## des2k...

CS9K said:


> With Prime95, do LargeFFT no avx with all cores. You'll boost higher _and_ it'll wreck the shiat out of your IMC and fabric.
> 
> Close all programs before you do LFFT though, it will consume all of your memory (by design).


Prime large ffts loads falls more toward mem voltage, primary mem timings, imc voltage, heat, etc

IMC load will be higher with proper memtest and IF load will be higher under mixed traffic with load cycle (gpu pcie traffic + avx load) like asus realbench


----------



## PopReference

F33 and F34a have USB disconnect issues for me. Back To f33j now.


----------



## asdf893

PopReference said:


> F33 and F34a have USB disconnect issues for me. Back To f33j now.


Do you hear the windows10 device connect-disconnect sound? How else can you detect the issue?


----------



## dansi

CS9K said:


> HWINFO aside, PC reboots sounds like cores starved for voltage. HWINFO has, in the past, been the cause of WHEA errors, but they fixed the first cause. Get in touch with HWINFO and see if you can have a diagnostic data dump from HWINFO sent once you reproduce the event; they'll be interested to know if it is HWINFO again causing issues.


i tuned down the CO values, and no reboot with hwinfo so far.

man, windows defender full scan does take a lot of cpu power. not full load like p95 or occt, but just enough load like 30% for a good alternate stress test.

any one who passed the usual full load tests, do give windef a try! it takes almost 50mins to finish now that i taken note of.


----------



## PopReference

asdf893 said:


> Do you hear the windows10 device connect-disconnect sound? How else can you detect the issue?


Keyboard disconnects in game and I lose control and/or lights go off, the disconnect sound doesn't go off but the reconnected does.


----------



## CattBoy

CS9K said:


> For those running F34a, has anyone tested fclk stability at a speed that was previously unstable? If so, did anyone find improved fclk stability/lack of WHEA errors with F34a, that they did not have before?


fclk 3800 gives 1 WHEA-19 error on boot, 0 crashes, passed stress tests. Bios 33c -> f34a
f33c had reboots and endless streams of WHEA errors trying to run 3800. I know 3800 was achievable before, but the amount of hours spent was too great, I just downclock to 3600.

_Note_ I'm a ram noob and big thanks to *ManniX-ITA *for helping me originally

Vcore SOC 1.15
VDram 1.47
VDDG, VDDG_CCD , VDDG_IOD , VDDP = Auto
















If anyone has tips on what to tweak next  I'm all ears, learning everyday.


Some other notes, (I like notes):
f33c Chipset 2.13.27.501 to -> Chipset 2.17.25.506
Slight temp drop, lost ~2% CBr23 score. (margin of error)?

f33c Chipset 2.17.25.506 -> f34a
CBr23 score up 500 points, SC score down ~10
A few cores run extra hot compared to f33c (using OCCT base to test individuals)
ram latency 59.3ns -> 56.6ns

Ryzen Master is broken and reports all values as -1

Plugged in my old PBO/CO values, when I have time I'll try and move them around for more gainz


----------



## dansi

Hmmmm f34a does improve performance like what the patch notes state?

f33 vs f34a agesa.


----------



## CS9K

CattBoy said:


> fclk 3800 gives 1 WHEA-19 error on boot, 0 crashes, passed stress tests. Bios 33c -> f34a
> f33c had reboots and endless streams of WHEA errors trying to run 3800. I know 3800 was achievable before, but the amount of hours spent was too great, I just downclock to 3600.


Hey, thanks for the feedback! I'll give F34a a try, then, since I can do 1900 fclk, but anything above that has WHEA errors that no amount of tinkering has been able to snuff out.


----------



## dansi

change from f33 to f34a. no notiecable gains


----------



## Nekrogeddon

Ok, close to 2 days with f34a on Aorus Master and have had 0 reboots. Been playing and doing everyday use with no problems. Cross your fingers!


----------



## Waltc

dansi said:


> change from f33 to f34a. no notiecable gains


What do you think the F34a patch notes say, exactly?... I've only seen reference to notes on the Stasio Tweaktown beta bios site, and he mentions only USB stability enhancements. Have you seen other official patch notes for this bios release?--if so, a link would be nice...Anyway, F34a is running very nicely here--no problems thus far.


----------



## dansi

Waltc said:


> What do you think the F34a patch notes say, exactly?... I've only seen reference to notes on the Stasio Tweaktown beta bios site, and he mentions only USB stability enhancements. Have you seen other official patch notes for this bios release?--if so, a link would be nice...Anyway, F34a is running very nicely here--no problems thus far.


f34a suppose to have agesa 1.2.0.3 which has

1. Improve system performance
2. AGESA 1.2.0.3 Patch A


----------



## CS9K

Welp, I flashed F34A from F33. Still can only do 1900 fclk without whea. 1933 and above, WHEA city and 2 hours of constant restarts to fidde with settings didn't get rid of the errors.

Ah well, I'll take incremental improvements regardless!


----------



## overpower

Nekrogeddon said:


> I just put it on sale a few hours ago and look at MSI Unify or some Asus. Thankfully I still got my beast X99A system and I wont be missing anything till I find a good mobo


So, you're selling a broken mobo instead of RMA?


----------



## overpower

Nekrogeddon said:


> btw it just crossed my mind. Have you guys hooked the second ATX 8 pin cable for the CPU or just use one and if yes, which one (left/right)


What do you mean left or right? What have you connected, the 8 pin or the 4 pin connector?


----------



## Nekrogeddon

overpower said:


> So, you're selling a broken mobo instead of RMA?


Unless Gigabyte says so, the mobo is not broken. I don't use to cheat on ppl


----------



## Nekrogeddon

overpower said:


> What do you mean left or right? What have you connected, the 8 pin or the 4 pin connector?


there are two 8 pins connectors for the CPU....


----------



## overpower

Nekrogeddon said:


> there are two 8 pins connectors for the CPU....


yeah didnt saw we were talking about the master. You can laways try and use the 2nd 8pin anyway to see if you'll solve your issues


----------



## ryouiki

F34a on 3900X/Master seems to be very solid, just copy identical settings from F33, don't see any particular issues with this BIOS at all.

SMU got a slight version bump, other then that don't notice any difference.


----------



## willFX

I figured I'd share some thoughts regarding the Gigabyte X570 and AMD CPUs:
Last winter I paired my 5900x with a gigabyte x570 Elite mb. On the first day the whea bluescreens errors started randomly on idle, in game, while working, so no pattern there.
I tried it with a Asus TUF mb, I thought that might fix it. Tried different RAMs, different GPU, even different PSU. All in vain.
The only way I got it stable was to turn off the PBO. But I didn't want that, since that's the main reason why I got this Ryzen 5000 CPU.
It also got more stable with some boosted BIOS voltage for CPU, raised EDC, TDC limits , etc. However the full load temps were really high around 90deg.

So I decided to take it up with AMD. The RMA process took around a week and I received a 5900x replacement. They were really quick!
As soon as I dropped the new CPU on the mb and first started windows, I noticed the improvement. PC ran much smoother and much cooler I was even able to tweak the CO to -24.Full load temp was now 68deg. Render time also improved by 10% (3ds Max).
From what I understood, there is a defective AMD 5000 chips batch, and if you're unlucky enough you might get it in your new AMD CPU. I figure AMD knows about it, thats why the RMA processes takes so little time to complete. 
Kudos to AMD for that! At least from my experience, the whole process took 6 working days since I filled the RMA form and until I got the replacement from AMD.

Now I upgraded to the 5950X CPU 2 months ago, and thank god I got a working one, so I don't have to go through RMA again.
I also got the F34 BIOS a week ago, and everything runs as it should.

Bottom line: if you're constantly getting the WHEA bluescreens/restarts/errors, don't bother trying to adjust BIOS voltages, etc. Just take it up with AMD directly, you don't even have to go to the local shop you bought the CPU from. Just fill a RMA on the AMD website, and they will email you back with next steps.


----------



## Nekrogeddon

willFX said:


> I figured I'd share some thoughts regarding the Gigabyte X570 and AMD CPUs:
> Last winter I paired my 5900x with a gigabyte x570 Elite mb. On the first day the whea bluescreens errors started randomly on idle, in game, while working, so no pattern there.
> I tried it with a Asus TUF mb, I thought that might fix it. Tried different RAMs, different GPU, even different PSU. All in vain.
> The only way I got it stable was to turn off the PBO. But I didn't want that, since that's the main reason why I got this Ryzen 5000 CPU.
> It also got more stable with some boosted BIOS voltage for CPU, raised EDC, TDC limits , etc. However the full load temps were really high around 90deg.
> 
> So I decided to take it up with AMD. The RMA process took around a week and I received a 5900x replacement. They were really quick!
> As soon as I dropped the new CPU on the mb and first started windows, I noticed the improvement. PC ran much smoother and much cooler I was even able to tweak the CO to -24.Full load temp was now 68deg. Render time also improved by 10% (3ds Max).
> From what I understood, there is a defective AMD 5000 chips batch, and if you're unlucky enough you might get it in your new AMD CPU. I figure AMD knows about it, thats why the RMA processes takes so little time to complete.
> Kudos to AMD for that! At least from my experience, the whole process took 6 working days since I filled the RMA form and until I got the replacement from AMD.
> 
> Now I upgraded to the 5950X CPU 2 months ago, and thank god I got a working one, so I don't have to go through RMA again.
> I also got the F34 BIOS a week ago, and everything runs as it should.
> 
> Bottom line: if you're constantly getting the WHEA bluescreens/restarts/errors, don't bother trying to adjust BIOS voltages, etc. Just take it up with AMD directly, you don't even have to go to the local shop you bought the CPU from. Just fill a RMA on the AMD website, and they will email you back with next steps.


Hey bud I really appreciate sharing your experience with AMD rma. The thing is that I own a 5900x and after constant whea and reboots with bios f33, when I installed f34a everything is gone. Tbh I have had zero reboots and no errors in event viewer since installation 3 days ago, but PBO and CBO are disable. I am gonna check with them enabled today. If same thing happens, I will continue with the rma process


----------



## Nekrogeddon

aaaand crashed. As soon as I put PBO and CBP to AUTO, first boot the system froze just when windows booted (Kernel event and event 1101). So I proceed with cpu rma and hope for the best


----------



## willFX

yep, the single core PBO/CBO voltage peaks its the cause for the whea errors. And that happens even on windows idle or a random background process or even when opening a chrome tab, etc. 
Just go for the RMA, you'll have a better life with the new CPU


----------



## overpower

Nekrogeddon said:


> aaaand crashed. As soon as I put PBO and CBP to AUTO, first boot the system froze just when windows booted (Kernel event and event 1101). So I proceed with cpu rma and hope for the best


Μολις ειδα οτι εισαι Ελληνας. Το rma μεσω amd ισως αργησει να γινει process απο Ελλαδα. Δοκιμασες να το επιστρεψεις στο καταστημα? Αν θες να το συνεχισουμε μεσω pm ή στο Insomnia (λογικα το ξερεις.

Sorry for the non English use, we're from the same country


----------



## Nekrogeddon

willFX said:


> yep, the single core PBO/CBO voltage peaks its the cause for the whea errors. And that happens even on windows idle or a random background process or even when opening a chrome tab, etc.
> Just go for the RMA, you'll have a better life with the new CPU





overpower said:


> Μολις ειδα οτι εισαι Ελληνας. Το rma μεσω amd ισως αργησει να γινει process απο Ελλαδα. Δοκιμασες να το επιστρεψεις στο καταστημα? Αν θες να το συνεχισουμε μεσω pm ή στο Insomnia (λογικα το ξερεις.
> 
> Sorry for the non English use, we're from the same country


I got it from plaisio but I want to go through AMD to avoid any same bad batch units


----------



## Nicked_Wicked

Seems 1.2.0.3 patch b is already being released by other manufacturers, seems like we can expect this AGESA this week or the next as well.


----------



## Lionvibez

Nicked_Wicked said:


> Seems 1.2.0.3 patch b is already being released by other manufacturers, seems like we can expect this AGESA this week or the next as well.


You got a source link for this?


----------



## AdiSImpson

Lionvibez said:


> You got a source link for this?











MSI Updates X570 Motherboards With Latest AMD AGESA 1.2.0.3 Patch B BIOS Firmware


MSI has released the first AMD AGESA 1.2.0.3 Patch B BIOS Firmware for its X570 motherboards which resolves the USB issues once and for all.




wccftech.com


----------



## Lionvibez

AdiSImpson said:


> MSI Updates X570 Motherboards With Latest AMD AGESA 1.2.0.3 Patch B BIOS Firmware
> 
> 
> MSI has released the first AMD AGESA 1.2.0.3 Patch B BIOS Firmware for its X570 motherboards which resolves the USB issues once and for all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wccftech.com


Thanks this beta will probably be in the oven for 3 weeks before full release. Patch A was in beta for like a month before production copy was released.


----------



## Waltc

PopReference said:


> Keyboard disconnects in game and I lose control and/or lights go off, the disconnect sound doesn't go off but the reconnected does.


Odd. I use the backplane 2.0 ports for mouse & kybrd and I've never had a disconnect.


willFX said:


> I figured I'd share some thoughts regarding the Gigabyte X570 and AMD CPUs:
> Last winter I paired my 5900x with a gigabyte x570 Elite mb. On the first day the whea bluescreens errors started randomly on idle, in game, while working, so no pattern there.
> I tried it with a Asus TUF mb, I thought that might fix it. Tried different RAMs, different GPU, even different PSU. All in vain.
> The only way I got it stable was to turn off the PBO. But I didn't want that, since that's the main reason why I got this Ryzen 5000 CPU.
> It also got more stable with some boosted BIOS voltage for CPU, raised EDC, TDC limits , etc. However the full load temps were really high around 90deg.
> 
> So I decided to take it up with AMD. The RMA process took around a week and I received a 5900x replacement. They were really quick!
> As soon as I dropped the new CPU on the mb and first started windows, I noticed the improvement. PC ran much smoother and much cooler I was even able to tweak the CO to -24.Full load temp was now 68deg. Render time also improved by 10% (3ds Max).
> From what I understood, there is a defective AMD 5000 chips batch, and if you're unlucky enough you might get it in your new AMD CPU. I figure AMD knows about it, thats why the RMA processes takes so little time to complete.
> Kudos to AMD for that! At least from my experience, the whole process took 6 working days since I filled the RMA form and until I got the replacement from AMD.
> 
> Now I upgraded to the 5950X CPU 2 months ago, and thank god I got a working one, so I don't have to go through RMA again.
> I also got the F34 BIOS a week ago, and everything runs as it should.
> 
> Bottom line: if you're constantly getting the WHEA bluescreens/restarts/errors, don't bother trying to adjust BIOS voltages, etc. Just take it up with AMD directly, you don't even have to go to the local shop you bought the CPU from. Just fill a RMA on the AMD website, and they will email you back with next steps.


Interesting...Thanks...


----------



## dansi

anyone know why gigabyte default vsoc voltage is so high at around 1.2v?
i can reduce it down to 1.1v and things still work.


----------



## CS9K

dansi said:


> anyone know why gigabyte default vsoc voltage is so high at around 1.2v?
> i can reduce it down to 1.1v and things still work.


No clue. Running 1100mV on both my X570 Aorus Master and B550i Aorus Pro AX, both with a 5800x at 1900 & 1800 fclk, respectively.


----------



## ryouiki

dansi said:


> anyone know why gigabyte default vsoc voltage is so high at around 1.2v?
> i can reduce it down to 1.1v and things still work.


Are you talking about the field to the right of VSOC voltage in the BIOS? I don't have a 5000 series, but on the 3000 series with VSOC set to Auto, even though that item next to it says 1.2 the actual voltage delivered is roughly 1.1V (more like 1.092 or so).


----------



## matthew87

Nicked_Wicked said:


> b is already being released by other manufacturers, seems like we can expect this AGESA this week or the next as well.


I've been encountering USB 2.0 connectivity issues with BIOS releases F33 / F34a. According to Redditors 1.2.0.3b addresses these USB issues, not sure how 'true' it is but that's the claim.

It's clearly a BIOS/Firmware/Motherboard issue, as even the internal USB2 headers on the motherboard some times don't work, so too rear and front panel USB 2.0 ports.


----------



## dansi

ryouiki said:


> Are you talking about the field to the right of VSOC voltage in the BIOS? I don't have a 5000 series, but on the 3000 series with VSOC set to Auto, even though that item next to it says 1.2 the actual voltage delivered is roughly 1.1V (more like 1.092 or so).


for 5000 series, the actual voltage in hwinfo is roughly 1.2v
I agree for the older 3000 series, the hwinfo readings is around 1.092v.
so it is strange the difference, is it a bug?
Does other motherboard have this vsoc difference between 5000 and 3000?


----------



## ryouiki

matthew87 said:


> I've been encountering USB 2.0 connectivity issues with BIOS releases F33 / F34a. According to Redditors 1.2.0.3b addresses these USB issues, not sure how 'true' it is but that's the claim.
> 
> It's clearly a BIOS/Firmware/Motherboard issue, as even the internal USB2 headers on the motherboard some times don't work, so too rear and front panel USB 2.0 ports.


I had not had USB issues with F33, but F34a I've had 2 different times in the last 24 hours where my Keyboard would just constantly disconnect/reconnect until system was rebooted. The odd part my mouse is plugged in via a port supplied by the keyboard, and was still working as expected.


----------



## Waltc

matthew87 said:


> I've been encountering USB 2.0 connectivity issues with BIOS releases F33 / F34a. According to Redditors 1.2.0.3b addresses these USB issues, not sure how 'true' it is but that's the claim.
> 
> It's clearly a BIOS/Firmware/Motherboard issue, as even the internal USB2 headers on the motherboard some times don't work, so too rear and front panel USB 2.0 ports.


Interesting, as I've been using the backplate 2.0 USB ports for mouse and keybrd for the past 23 months, starting with bios F4 through F34a, and never had a disconnect of either. Not even once. All my internal headers, plus front ports, work fine. I have read many posts, however, written by people running 10-20 year old mice and/or kybrds with _drivers _equally as ancient who report that after updating their hardware (and drivers of course) their mouse/kybrd disconnect issues disappeared under Win10. I've just been speaking with someone in another forum who can't understand why his Intellimouse 3.0 is disconnecting in Win10x64 in his Zen3/B550 system. I don't know absolutely, but if I was having problems with my mouse or my keyboard which I ought not to have, first thing I'd look at would be my hardware and device drivers for those USB devices--and if it kept up I'd most likely look into replacing those devices with up-to-date hardware to, if nothing else, eliminate older hardware/drivers as the culprit. I am also wondering if some of these folks might be overclocking their FSB beyond the stock 100MHz, as lots of system buses hang off of the FSB and tend to *disconnect* if the user pushes the FSB clock too high. 

I can't vouch for the AGESAs currently governing Zen3, however, as I'm still on Zen2. So for people with Zen3 it could certainly be an AGESA issue, but that doesn't negate the above advice, of course, which should be followed, imo.


----------



## DustyBob

Waltc said:


> Interesting, as I've been using the backplate 2.0 USB ports for mouse and keybrd for the past 23 months, starting with bios F4 through F34a, and never had a disconnect of either. Not even once.


I have switched from F30 to F33 (Master) (with Bios-Reset to Default first), and got the USB 2.0-Issues back (got them before F30 too) -> the USB2.0 Ports just stop working after Sleep Mode (System LED shows 30, [S3]) -> *maybe, people who doesnt deactivate Windows Hibernation, or run a Windows FullPowerEnergyScheme with no Sleep, will never run into that Bug*, but that doesnt mean, that it don`t exist.

-> Please try to deaktivate Hibernation
%comspec% /C "powercfg -h off", and put your Mainboard into Sleep S3, wake it up with Mouse move, and tell me, if your 2.0 Ports are still working... (If its still working, do you use all 4 Mem Slots?, and which, and how many NVME Slots do you use? Is your PSU the newest ATX Gen 2.5x?)

Something Else: For the new Nvidia Memory Mangement (forget the Name for it) that work on RTX Cards, which allows more mem Usage per App (not on my QRTX4000  ), you need to Change some Bios Settings:

Above 4G: On
R-Bar: On
CSM: OFF (if the OS Drive got a MBR Partition, you need to convert it, to a GPT Partition first, or windows wont start)
Note: CSM OFF will make the Bios stuttering like a diashow (with STRG F6 you can Change the Displayresolution, which Helps a little)


----------



## matthew87

Waltc said:


> Interesting, as I've been using the backplate 2.0 USB ports for mouse and keybrd for the past 23 months, starting with bios F4 through F34a, and never had a disconnect of either. Not even once. All my internal headers, plus front ports, work fine. I have read many posts, however, written by people running 10-20 year old mice and/or kybrds with _drivers _equally as ancient who report that after updating their hardware (and drivers of course) their mouse/kybrd disconnect issues disappeared under Win10. I've just been speaking with someone in another forum who can't understand why his Intellimouse 3.0 is disconnecting in Win10x64 in his Zen3/B550 system. I don't know absolutely, but if I was having problems with my mouse or my keyboard which I ought not to have, first thing I'd look at would be my hardware and device drivers for those USB devices--and if it kept up I'd most likely look into replacing those devices with up-to-date hardware to, if nothing else, eliminate older hardware/drivers as the culprit. I am also wondering if some of these folks might be overclocking their FSB beyond the stock 100MHz, as lots of system buses hang off of the FSB and tend to *disconnect* if the user pushes the FSB clock too high.
> 
> I can't vouch for the AGESAs currently governing Zen3, however, as I'm still on Zen2. So for people with Zen3 it could certainly be an AGESA issue, but that doesn't negate the above advice, of course, which should be followed, imo.


Appreciate the suggestions, however in this case it's absolutely not related to Windows or hardware / device drivers.

*No overclocking or modifications to default BIOS settings
*Can replicate on both F33 and F34a
*Multiple PnP and HID devices effected including USB removable media, Corsair AIO's USB connector, Corsair headset receiver, Xbox wireless receiver. Nice spread of different types of USB devices, vendors and types
*Some of the affected devices such as USB removable media don't have any proprietary drivers, and utilise out of box Windows drivers
*Unique specifically to USB 2.0 ports and headers on the motherboard, moving the same problematic USB devices to USB 3 ports resolves the issue. Changing from a USB 2.0 port to a USB 3.0 port on the motherboard wouldn't result in such consistent differences in behaviour if it was Drivers/Software/Services within Windows
* It's not just the USB devices that fail to function, the USB 2.0 hub/controller itself stops responding

I had the odd USB issue with my 3800x, far more rare. But now with my 5800x, it's an absolute PITA.


----------



## ryouiki

DustyBob said:


> %comspec% /C "powercfg -h off", and put your Mainboard into Sleep S3, wake it up with Mouse move, and tell me, if your 2.0 Ports are still working... (If its still working, do you use all 4 Mem Slots?, and which, and how many NVME Slots do you use? Is your PSU the newest ATX Gen 2.5x?)


I have always run both of my systems (both x570 Master) with hibernation disabled. I can't remember any issues coming out of S3 sleep/USB2.0 ports. I did start having some weird behavior after switching to F34a, but these occurred when the system had been running for quite some time, so not directly coming out of sleep.

This is with 4xSR 8GB memory , 2x NVMe (Samsung Pro in M2A/M2B), and Seasonic Prime TX-1000 in both systems.


----------



## psychrage

I just upgraded from a 3950x to a 5950x on my Auros Master rev1.0, and now ram channels B1 and B2 no longer work. Therefore I no longer have dual channel memory. This is consistent when I put the 3950x back in. Error LED shows d0 with B1 or B2 occupied.
Anyone experienced this?


----------



## Nekrogeddon

psychrage said:


> I just upgraded from a 3950x to a 5950x on my Auros Master rev1.0, and now ram channels B1 and B2 no longer work. Therefore I no longer have dual channel memory. This is consistent when I put the 3950x back in. Error LED shows d0 with B1 or B2 occupied.
> Anyone experienced this?


I would suggest a hard reset. Leave only the cpu on and reset the bios, then try again


----------



## DustyBob

ryouiki said:


> This is with 4xSR 8GB memory , 2x NVMe (Samsung Pro in M2A/M2B), and Seasonic Prime TX-1000 in both systems.


hmmm... i really don`t understand why some mb`s are effected, and some not... - did you update the bios from bios menu, or with MB-Button? - i did F33 via Bios Menu, maybe there is something wrong in this way? - i really dont understand why i got this error in the beginning, (not on F30), and than on F33 again, and others like you did not.


----------



## ryouiki

DustyBob said:


> hmmm... i really don`t understand why some mb`s are effected, and some not... - did you update the bios from bios menu, or with MB-Button? - i did F33 via Bios Menu, maybe there is something wrong in this way? - i really dont understand why i got this error in the beginning, (not on F30), and than on F33 again, and others like you did not.


I have used all three methods, but now I just use USB drive with DOS / call EFIFLASH.EXE with /C option each time I flash. I learned the hard way Q-Flash+ does some very odd things if you leave the board in single-BIOS mode.


----------



## psychrage

Nekrogeddon said:


> I would suggest a hard reset. Leave only the cpu on and reset the bios, then try again


No go, those slots seem to just be dead now.
Both sticks of ram I have work in slots 1 and 2, work "together" in single channel mode in slots 1 and 2, but not at all in slots 3 and 4.
All I did was power off the comp, unplug, swap cpu, plug it back in, attempt to boot. Previously the sticks were in slots 2 and 4 as they should be.


I updated to F33 on Sunday night. Updated to F34a today.
Put F30 on the backup to try that bios. Those ram slots are just dead. So weird.


----------



## ShropshireJohn

ryouiki said:


> I have always run both of my systems (both x570 Master) with hibernation disabled. I can't remember any issues coming out of S3 sleep/USB2.0 ports. I did start having some weird behavior after switching to F34a, but these occurred when the system had been running for quite some time, so not directly coming out of sleep.
> 
> This is with 4xSR 8GB memory , 2x NVMe (Samsung Pro in M2A/M2B), and Seasonic Prime TX-1000 in both systems.


Have you tried putting the old chip back in to see if the new one is at Fault?


----------



## ghiga_andrei

psychrage said:


> No go, those slots seem to just be dead now.
> Both sticks of ram I have work in slots 1 and 2, work "together" in single channel mode in slots 1 and 2, but not at all in slots 3 and 4.
> All I did was power off the comp, unplug, swap cpu, plug it back in, attempt to boot. Previously the sticks were in slots 2 and 4 as they should be.
> 
> 
> I updated to F33 on Sunday night. Updated to F34a today.
> Put F30 on the backup to try that bios. Those ram slots are just dead. So weird.


Maybe some dirt got into the CPU socket when you changed the CPUs. The affected pins could be the ones handling those RAM slots (just a hypothesis).

You could try to clean the CPU socket by blowing air in it or turning the MB upside down and gently hit the back of the socket so any dirt can fall out of the CPU socket.


----------



## Nekrogeddon

from what I have read in here the couple of weeks I am registered, is that gigabyte x570 boards are a rip off and total trash. We are talking about a platform that handles the most powerful processors in 2021 and we got non functional usb ports, systems extremely unstable and faulty. Get your **** together gigabyte. BTW it has been a week since I applied for an RMA on the board and they still haven't received it or responded


----------



## DustyBob

ryouiki said:


> I have used all three methods, but now I just use USB drive with DOS / call EFIFLASH.EXE with /C option each time I flash. I learned the hard way Q-Flash+ does some very odd things if you leave the board in single-BIOS mode.


*THANKS, MAN! - USB2 Ports working now!*

I just reflashed using DOS-Stick and Efiflash 0.87 with /C as you mentioned, and USB Ports are back 2 Life!
What the Heck, Gigabyte is doing there?


----------



## smoicol

hi guys, i own a x570itx motherboard with 3900x, until recently everything ok, then i had several freezes, since then i am trying to change something in the bio but without success, but the worst thing is that by changing the voltage nothing happens , I tried to set it to 1.150 and in windows cpuz it reads 1.06, if I put 1.20 it stays under windows 1.06, also with 1.30 I have 1.09, in short it seems too wrong, have any of you noticed this problem? in case how did you solve?

Thanks


----------



## Waltc

matthew87 said:


> Appreciate the suggestions, however in this case it's absolutely not related to Windows or hardware / device drivers.
> 
> *No overclocking or modifications to default BIOS settings
> *Can replicate on both F33 and F34a
> *Multiple PnP and HID devices effected including USB removable media, Corsair AIO's USB connector, Corsair headset receiver, Xbox wireless receiver. Nice spread of different types of USB devices, vendors and types
> *Some of the affected devices such as USB removable media don't have any proprietary drivers, and utilise out of box Windows drivers
> *Unique specifically to USB 2.0 ports and headers on the motherboard, moving the same problematic USB devices to USB 3 ports resolves the issue. Changing from a USB 2.0 port to a USB 3.0 port on the motherboard wouldn't result in such consistent differences in behaviour if it was Drivers/Software/Services within Windows
> * It's not just the USB devices that fail to function, the USB 2.0 hub/controller itself stops responding
> 
> I had the odd USB issue with my 3800x, far more rare. But now with my 5800x, it's an absolute PITA.


Yep, in your case it would seem it has to be a Zen3 AGESA issue--as I mentioned I don't have any USB issues with Zen2. I know that's got to be frustrating--average time to AGESA bios maturity for Zen2 was ~8 months after initial shipping of the x570 mboards, give or take a month or so, depending on the motherboard vendor, so maybe Zen 3 owners don't have too much longer to wait. The thing I think is odd here is why I have no recollection of ever having a USB disconnect issue over the past ~23+ months. I've always used the USB 2.0 backplate headers for mouse and keyboard, since F4 or F5, can't specifically recall. I always use the latest chipset drivers, too. Hope it resolves soon for you...


----------



## Waltc

ryouiki said:


> I have always run both of my systems (both x570 Master) with hibernation disabled. I can't remember any issues coming out of S3 sleep/USB2.0 ports. I did start having some weird behavior after switching to F34a, but these occurred when the system had been running for quite some time, so not directly coming out of sleep.
> 
> This is with 4xSR 8GB memory , 2x NVMe (Samsung Pro in M2A/M2B), and Seasonic Prime TX-1000 in both systems.


Me, too. I started disabling sleep & hibernation at least a decade ago because so many device drivers have to function perfectly when the system goes to sleep to allow it to wake without any problems--it's not just the motherboard bios sleep/wake depends on. And since my 10-12 second NVMe boot times began I've lost any desire for sleep. Sleep/wake is still faster, even, than my 10-12 sec cold boot times, but causes problems at times--so I just disable hibernation and sleep, except for my monitor, which I've set to sleep after 10 minutes of inactivity. Monitor sleeping works pretty reliably...


----------



## Waltc

Nekrogeddon said:


> from what I have read in here the couple of weeks I am registered, is that gigabyte x570 boards are a rip off and total trash.


I think that depends on who you ask... I would certainly never say that about my x570 Aorus Master, for instance. Quite the opposite, actually.


----------



## Waltc

DustyBob said:


> *THANKS, MAN! - USB2 Ports working now!*
> 
> I just reflashed using DOS-Stick and Efiflash 0.87 with /C as you mentioned, and USB Ports are back 2 Life!
> What the Heck, Gigabyte is doing there?


Fascinating...I always run Q-flash at the dual-bios default settings so that the check box for updating the backup bios at the same time as the primary appears. Hmmm...wouldn't that be something if this USB disconnect issue turned out to be some kind of Q-flash bug?...


----------



## FranZe

dansi said:


> my 5900x on f33 runs 1900 1:1 stable... well mostly 99% as i just discovered a full windows defender scan with hwinfo opened, will reboot my pc at around the 20min mark.
> 
> if i don't have hwinfo opened, it completes fine
> 
> yes windef full scan uses up to 30% of all cores and take almost 30min to complete lol


Yeah, Windows defender, yes. How is temp and voltage when running the scan?


----------



## dansi

FranZe said:


> Yeah, Windows defender, yes. How is temp and voltage when running the scan?


it is quite heavy and i would say inbetween running a cod game and p95 load. 

you should test it out, another useful tool for PBO2 stability tests.


----------



## Tronman

matthew87 said:


> Appreciate the suggestions, however in this case it's absolutely not related to Windows or hardware / device drivers.


Just going to throw my 2 cents in. I have a 5900x (F33) and running dual boot win 10 (ver 2004) and win 10 (20H1) partitions. The ver 2004 partition does not get USB disconnects but I have disabled hibernation/sleep modes. The 20H1 does get USB disconnects and it is running default power settings (haven't changed anything). My experience seems to suggest a software/OS element to this issue.


----------



## FranZe

dansi said:


> it is quite heavy and i would say inbetween running a cod game and p95 load.
> 
> you should test it out, another useful tool for PBO2 stability tests.


I’ve tested. But 1.45-1.5v?? What in the h*** is this? I rather choose the virus over this…
I’ve set temp limit in bios (lucky me), but will this scan go all the way up to 90?


----------



## ryouiki

Waltc said:


> Fascinating...I always run Q-flash at the dual-bios default settings so that the check box for updating the backup bios at the same time as the primary appears. Hmmm...wouldn't that be something if this USB disconnect issue turned out to be some kind of Q-flash bug?...


I can only speak for personal experience but.... Q-Flash + (e.g. on the Master using the BIOS Flash button on the rear I/O) has some very weird behavior if you leave the board in single BIOS mode. I was flashing my board this way every time at first, and later I discovered that I was no longer able to boot properly with the board set to CSM disabled/DOS USB. After scratching my head for days/weeks trying to to figure out the issue, it appears that using Q-Flash+ in single BIOS mode leaves the board in some transition state where it wants to flash the backup BIOS but cannot switch, and because of that the board exhibits extremely erratic behavior until you set it back to Dual-BIOS / re-flash.

If I tried to boot DOS USB once it entered this state, it would either hang / or in the case of FreeDOS output a bunch of invalid OP Code messages. Finally to resolve the issue, I set it back to Dual-BIOS, did Q-Flash+, let it update both BIOS, and then switched it back to Single BIOS mode.


----------



## Zefram0911

what's the benefit of single bios mode?


----------



## bassman33

On my X570 Master v1.1, the VGA light goes on sometimes. Im not sure what is causing it, or what it means, but nothing seems to be wrong.

I have a 3090 x trio

Any ideas?


----------



## ryouiki

Zefram0911 said:


> what's the benefit of single bios mode?


Very useful if you are testing new BIOS settings, if board fails to boot it can automatically switch to backup BIOS, which I keep at the last previous "stable" BIOS anyway, so rather it not do that.


----------



## prymortal

bassman33 said:


> On my X570 Master v1.1, the VGA light goes on sometimes. Im not sure what is causing it, or what it means, but nothing seems to be wrong.
> 
> I have a 3090 x trio
> 
> Any ideas?


Usually due to lose plugs, Although rarely & in my case it was not locking into the PCI-E slot properly.


----------



## MikeS3000

Just in case anyone was wondering about Windows 11 compatibility with our motherboards and the whole TPM requirement. If you go to the BIOS under settings and I believe Misc. You will see AMD CPU fTPM. Just enable it and it passes microsoft's compatibility checker. You will fail the checker if that is disabled. I know it's early, but I'm guessing that betas will be out sometime in the near future.


----------



## overpower

FranZe said:


> I’ve tested. But 1.45-1.5v?? What in the h*** is this? I rather choose the virus over this…
> I’ve set temp limit in bios (lucky me), but will this scan go all the way up to 90?


If you see that voltage in idle/light use, it's ok. In heavy tasks the voltage will be reduced. That's how it works after 3000


----------



## FranZe

overpower said:


> If you see that voltage in idle/light use, it's ok. In heavy tasks the voltage will be reduced. That's how it works after 3000


Yes, i know. But this isnt light use? When the temp goes in the roof like that? But anyway, high voltage and high temp isnt any good. On 3000 AMD also said that it was normal, but people did se degradation quikly fast.

This is windows defender scan:



Spoiler
















And this isnt ok. As i mentioned earlier i've temp limit on 75c. How far will this go?


----------



## overpower

FranZe said:


> Yes, i know. But this isnt light use? When the temp goes in the roof like that? But anyway, high voltage and high temp isnt any good. On 3000 AMD also said that it was normal, but people did se degradation quikly fast.
> 
> This is windows defender scan:
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this isnt ok. As i mentioned earlier i've temp limit on 75c. How far will this go?


Whats your cooler/case/fans?

I started a scan myself. I also went to 70c, but at 1.28-1.33v with 3700x and pbo enabled. I also undervolted the cpu by i thinh -0.05. Temp and voltage might be high but it still doesnt mean it can harm your cpu. Try running an avx load benchmark and see your temps/voltage


----------



## GoforceReloaded

FranZe said:


> Yes, i know. But this isnt light use? When the temp goes in the roof like that? But anyway, high voltage and high temp isnt any good. On 3000 AMD also said that it was normal, but people did se degradation quikly fast.
> 
> This is windows defender scan:
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this isnt ok. As i mentioned earlier i've temp limit on 75c. How far will this go?


5XXX are design to boost beyond 4800mhz with temp lower than 85° and the max boost is 4800mhz with temp equal or superior to 85°.

Those temp/voltage are fine and within spec.

Windows defender is actually a good stress test for CPU.

Also, you don't need to put any temp limit ..., the temperature is managed automatically by the cpu.

The hard limit for zen 3 is 115° and the CPU will shutdown before to hit that temp ...

The soft limit are 85 & 90°, cpu will clockdown. (with temp of 90°+, the cpu will clockdown below 4800mhz)

Ryzen 5XXX are design to hit those soft limit very easily ..., especially with a rad. (AIO are better for ryzen 5XXX, the best one are Arctic Liquid Freezer II (rev 4.0) with offset for AMD, you cain gain easily ~10-15° with an ALF II 240-280 for example)


----------



## LionAlonso

New bios in Tweaktown


----------



## overpower

GIGABYTE Latest Beta BIOS - TweakTown Forums


Warning Some of beta BIOSes are still undergoing compatibility testing. GIGABYTE is sharing these BIOSes for testing purposes only and are not meant for general release. If you are not familiar with beta BIOS testing, then please only flash the recommended release BIOSes that are posted on the...




www.tweaktownforum.com






Agesa 1.2.0.3b
Date 06/28/2021


----------



## scaramonga

MikeS3000 said:


> Just in case anyone was wondering about Windows 11 compatibility with our motherboards and the whole TPM requirement. If you go to the BIOS under settings and I believe Misc. You will see AMD CPU fTPM. Just enable it and it passes microsoft's compatibility checker. You will fail the checker if that is disabled. I know it's early, but I'm guessing that betas will be out sometime in the near future.


I'll keep that disabled thank you  No Windows system is going to dictate which options I enable or disable on my hardware.


----------



## KedarWolf

scaramonga said:


> I'll keep that disabled thank you  No Windows system is going to dictate which options I enable or disable on my hardware.


You can enable it, install Windows 11, then immediately after Windows is installed disable it I was told.


----------



## Zefram0911

Does anyone know what q-code 9E means for the Auros Master? The manual only states "Reserved". I've been getting this with bios 34A and B. Everything seems to run fine though.


----------



## ryouiki

Zefram0911 said:


> Does anyone know what q-code 9E means for the Auros Master? The manual only states "Reserved". I've been getting this with bios 34A and B. Everything seems to run fine though.


Did you turn on fTPM in the BIOS? Recent post elsewhere I saw asking about 9E after turning this item on in BIOS to test Windows 11 compatibility.


----------



## BTTB

Zefram0911 said:


> Does anyone know what q-code 9E means for the Auros Master? The manual only states "Reserved". I've been getting this with bios 34A and B. Everything seems to run fine though.


MikeS2000 Said:
"Just in case anyone was wondering about Windows 11 compatibility with our motherboards and the whole TPM requirement. If you go to the BIOS under settings and I believe Misc. You will see AMD CPU fTPM. Just enable it and it passes microsoft's compatibility checker. You will fail the checker if that is disabled. I know it's early, but I'm guessing that betas will be out sometime in the near future."
Enabling AMD CPU fTPM gives Bios Post Code 9E on X570 Auros Master.
I tested this setting when I read S2000's post above and my Bios Code went from AA to 9E from bootup.
I have since disabled this setting, I'm not using Windows 11.


----------



## scaramonga

...or just Bypass TPM and Secure Boot with NTLite registry integration, keeping your BIOS settings @ disabled if that is how you have them. This way it can be installed on any hardware one wishes


----------



## matthew87

scaramonga said:


> ...or just Bypass TPM and Secure Boot with NTLite registry integration, keeping your BIOS settings @ disabled if that is how you have them. This way it can be installed on any hardware one wishes


Given the benefits Secure Boot + TPM offer, if they're available it's ideal to use them.

I can understand why Microsoft are pushing for Windows 11 to require both, especially given the OS by all accounts is only designed for modern hardware.


----------



## Zefram0911

Thanks, guys. That's exactly what I did.


----------



## seven777sense

does setting pbo scaler to x10 always give the best performance ?


----------



## KedarWolf

seven777sense said:


> does setting pbo scaler to x10 always give the best performance ?


No, I have Scaler at 6 and Boost at 150 so I can run all 16 cores on my 5950x at -30 except the top two at -11 and -17.

This is Core Cycler stable.


----------



## seven777sense

OC'ing purely for gaming performance , should i just set Max Boost +200 then optimize the CO curve or fiddle with the Max Boost and get a better CO curve, which route am i going to see more gain in gaming performance? the games i play only use 2-3 cores max. i have a 5600x.


----------



## dansi

seven777sense said:


> does setting pbo scaler to x10 always give the best performance ?


depends on you chip and bios setup with curve opt

pbo scalar just increases the amount of vcore added when the cpu is boosting. 
if you chip needs more vcore, you can slowly add up the scalar.


----------



## ryouiki

F34b seems pretty much the same as F34a... this is actually the first time I've flashed the BIOS and my Favorites (F3) menu settings were not wiped?

Too early to know if any other issues... SMU version of 3000 series did not change, everything else seems fine. F34 in general however seems to have slightly different behavior then previous BIOS, it really doesn't seem to like splitting VDDG voltage (CCD/IOD) on my 3900X, the previous settings of 950/1000 (as well as 940/980 and 980/1020) resulted in a WHEA error within a few hours, but 980/980 seems to be fine.

Go figure, always seems to be some slight adjustment every time AMD releases a new AGESA version.


----------



## seven777sense

anyone know of a good methodology to find out which pbo scalar setting give the best performance for my chip? where should i look at in hwinfo when stress testing ?


----------



## MyJules

BTTB said:


> MikeS2000 Said:
> "Just in case anyone was wondering about Windows 11 compatibility with our motherboards and the whole TPM requirement. If you go to the BIOS under settings and I believe Misc. You will see AMD CPU fTPM. Just enable it and it passes microsoft's compatibility checker. You will fail the checker if that is disabled. I know it's early, but I'm guessing that betas will be out sometime in the near future."
> Enabling AMD CPU fTPM gives Bios Post Code 9E on X570 Auros Master.
> I tested this setting when I read S2000's post above and my Bios Code went from AA to 9E from bootup.
> I have since disabled this setting, I'm not using Windows 11.


Just enabling fTPM should not make things go bad. I think code 9E is keyboard error...?


----------



## des2k...

seven777sense said:


> anyone know of a good methodology to find out which pbo scalar setting give the best performance for my chip? where should i look at in hwinfo when stress testing ?


My understanding of the scallar is that the higher the number the higher it will hold voltage during boost. 

On my 3900x, R20 scales very little, about x4.
Games scale a bit better(non-avx load).
At x1 I can have 4.2 all core, x7 seem to have up to 4.4 for games.

Benching that will be hard, depends on temps and type of workload. Even from 4.2 to 4.4 all core for games you won't find a fps diff on Zen2.

My 3900x also likes high voltage, early agesa was 1.55v on auto with 4.7 max boost vs 1.5v with new agesa 4.5 max boost


----------



## prymortal

MyJules said:


> Just enabling fTPM should not make things go bad. I think code 9E is keyboard error...?


9E is also the random Error for NZXT cam software pre V4.25.0. Need to manually uninstall & manually reinstall the software.


----------



## CattBoy

Feedback from F34a after a few weeks

*Issue:* Audio crackling when using X570 Audio ports on back mobo of the F_AUDIO port on mobo (cases 3.5 jack plugged into it). audio sound cracking (radio tuning frequency sound).

Have updated to latest driver on mobo website
Realtek HD Audio Driver
(Note) Win10 ver.20H2 supported.
[6.0.9126.1]


I searched this thread... Looks like some random combination of VDDP/IOD/CCD/SOC, may make the crackling go away. Tried monkeying with it, no luck



--- Everything else's working great, 1900 IF stable @ cas14, decent temps and 0 crashes


----------



## superleeds27

CattBoy said:


> Feedback from F34a after a few weeks
> 
> *Issue:* Audio crackling when using X570 Audio ports on back mobo of the F_AUDIO port on mobo (cases 3.5 jack plugged into it). audio sound cracking (radio tuning frequency sound).
> 
> Have updated to latest driver on mobo website
> Realtek HD Audio Driver
> (Note) Win10 ver.20H2 supported.
> [6.0.9126.1]
> 
> 
> I searched this thread... Looks like some random combination of VDDP/IOD/CCD/SOC, may make the crackling go away. Tried monkeying with it, no luck
> 
> 
> 
> --- Everything else's working great, 1900 IF stable @ cas14, decent temps and 0 crashes



I can't even get that latest audio driver to install?

Runs, asks me to restart, restart, runs again, restarts, still using the older driver 9075.1


----------



## Nekrogeddon

superleeds27 said:


> I can't even get that latest audio driver to install?
> 
> Runs, asks me to restart, restart, runs again, restarts, still using the older driver 9075.1


Problem is that when realtek removes the previous driver, upon restart, the system installs the MS integrated UAD drivers instead of continuing with your installation


----------



## superleeds27

Nekrogeddon said:


> Problem is that when realtek removes the previous driver, upon restart, the system installs the MS integrated UAD drivers instead of continuing with your installation


Yeah or in my case it's just installing the one it's uninstalled!

The whole Realtek installation thing needs a huge overhaul. Looks so dated.

I'll just stick with what I have. It'll be easier haha


----------



## Nekrogeddon

superleeds27 said:


> Yeah or in my case it's just installing the one it's uninstalled!
> 
> The whole Realtek installation thing needs a huge overhaul. Looks so dated.
> 
> I'll just stick with what I have. It'll be easier haha


if you are not experiencing any serious problems, stick with the ones you have. I have been updating my audio drivers like crazy for years and never distinguished any difference LOL


----------



## seven777sense

it has worked for me to pull out the network cable and then uninstall the old driver then restart and install the new one


----------



## FranZe

overpower said:


> Whats your cooler/case/fans?
> 
> I started a scan myself. I also went to 70c, but at 1.28-1.33v with 3700x and pbo enabled. I also undervolted the cpu by i thinh -0.05. Temp and voltage might be high but it still doesnt mean it can harm your cpu. Try running an avx load benchmark and see your temps/voltage


I've Fractal Design C, Noctua U12A and Noctua case fans. With alot of fresh air direct to the cpu cooler there Shouldnt be an issue there i think. 



Spoiler















But i guess i've to live with it i think, high voltage and high temps  It is what it is


----------



## CS9K

FranZe said:


> high voltage and high temps  It is what it is


The overclocker's lament. Gotta love livin' that life


----------



## Gnerma

So here's a weird one. Everything stock. I've flashed my almost 2 year old Aorus Elite 1.0's BIOS over a dozen times. After flashing F35a things got hitchy in BIOS but seemed to work. Today I tried to enter BIOS but couldn't, it wasn't responding to the DEL key. I tried pulling the battery, no go. I flashed F34 with the @BIOS Windows utility (which seemed to install fine) and it loaded up once in which I loaded optimized defaults and now it's having the same issue. Have you seen this before? What can I try to root this out? Does Q-Flash+ work with a otherwise working system?


----------



## MyJules

Gnerma said:


> So here's a weird one. Everything stock. I've flashed my almost 2 year old Aorus Elite 1.0's BIOS over a dozen times. After flashing F35a things got hitchy in BIOS but seemed to work. Today I tried to enter BIOS but couldn't, it wasn't responding to the DEL key. I tried pulling the battery, no go. I flashed F34 with the @BIOS Windows utility (which seemed to install fine) and it loaded up once in which I loaded optimized defaults and now it's having the same issue. Have you seen this before? What can I try to root this out? Does Q-Flash+ work with a otherwise working system?


i am also on x570 Elite but have no such issues. I am currently on F35a (have not moved to 35b yet).


----------



## Waltc

Gnerma said:


> So here's a weird one. Everything stock. I've flashed my almost 2 year old Aorus Elite 1.0's BIOS over a dozen times. After flashing F35a things got hitchy in BIOS but seemed to work. Today I tried to enter BIOS but couldn't, it wasn't responding to the DEL key. I tried pulling the battery, no go. I flashed F34 with the @BIOS Windows utility (which seemed to install fine) and it loaded up once in which I loaded optimized defaults and now it's having the same issue. Have you seen this before? What can I try to root this out? Does Q-Flash+ work with a otherwise working system?


The only time that has happened with me is when I tried using a bios setting that absolutely would not work with my hardware--I've had it lock up just as you describe. It's pretty easy to reverse, though--just reset CMOS (no need to fuss with the battery), and then reflash with Q-flash. Then go into your bios and manually set each value to what you know works *before you try to boot!* I never load "optimized defaults", btw. Closest thing I ever do is load the setting from a saved bios config I've done myself. Save it to your bios USB thumb drive when you get it like you like it--that way, should something happen and the bios freezes or craps out on you, you won't lose the setting like you will if you save them to the 1-8 positions in the bios itself. Much better to save your bios configs on a drive, imo.

It takes me about 60-90 seconds to zip through all of the bios pages and place the proper settings I want manually (Advanced mode)--that assures you of getting those values right. If you've done it more than a few times you should have them all memorized by now. Another thing--once I had a ram DIMM only partially seated in its slot--when it appeared to be correctly seated...so reseat your ram DIMMs and check your GPU power pins (I've forgotten to hook one up at least once, etc), and that sort of thing.


----------



## RedRumy3

Anyone with x570 ultra tried flashing that 34b? I flashed it but im still on 34a lol I flashed with EFIFLASH maybe I will try through the actual bios instead but I never had this problem before lol weird.


----------



## KENJI512

*Is there any official thread to write about bugs and issues or should I do this here?*

---

*I am on Ryzen 5950X, RTX 3090 and X570 Aorus Master v1.2 @ F33 BIOS, my known bugs:*

-USB issue related to GPU on PCIe 4.0 mode still present, but now it is only very rarely disconnects and automaticaly connects devices (mouse, mousepad, keyboard), so not something very bad, they work, but I hear every several days "unplug/plug" sound in Windows and see their light go out for a 0,001s.

-USB power sometimes stays on - mouse, mousepad or keyboard sometimes still are having their LEDs on. One at the time, not every of them. Turning on/off PC helps. (Razer Deathadder V2 Pro over WiFi dongle, Razer Firefly Cloth Edition, Razer Blackwidow Chroma V2 orange switch)

-FCLK/Infinity Fabric (IF) bugs when set to 1900MHz. RAM timings go crazy, if only they manage to go past BIOS to Windows. I do not remember if I was able to set 1:1:1 ratio, but even if - timings on RAM were destroyed... It is not RAM related as I could run them on faster FCLK and RAM speeds without such problems and their XMP is very high rated. Definietly BIOS/AGESA bug.

-Higher FCLK speeds (1933/1966/2000MHz) let me go to Windows, does not make RAM go crazy, but they give me WHEAs in OCCT.

-SoC Voltage reading is lowered in HWinfo, lowered in BIOS PC Health and not always same as BIOS setting in Ryzen Master.

-BIOS lags -> if CSM is disabled (and it has to be if I enable Resizable BAR for GPU?); workaround: CTRL+ALT+F6 to enable VGA mode in BIOS (a bit lower resolution, but it is more smooth).

-My Ryzen 5950X @ stock, previously (F31 BIOS) hit 5050MHz, now (F33 BIOS) it is hitting 5000MHz.

---

*My setup is:*
CPU: Ryzen 5950X @ stock
CPU cooler: Kraken X73 @ top exhaust, Thermal Grizzly Kryonaut Extreme paste
GPU: RTX 3090 TUF OC @ MSI Afterburner auto OC custom curve, 1920Mhz core max, +200MHz memory, +7% power limit, V3 BIOS
RAM: 2x16GB 3733MHz CL14-15-15-15-29, subtimings tweaked @ 1.44V (G.SKILL F4-4000C14D-32GTZN, 4000MHz CL14 1.55V)
Mobo: X570 Aorus Master v1.2 @ F33 BIOS
SDD (main): WD SN850 1TB PCIe 4.0
SSD (storage): RAID 0 -> 2x XPG SX8200 Pro 2TB (SM2262ENG controller) PCIe 3.0
PSU: BeQuiet Dark Power Pro 12 1200W
Other: Sound Blaster AE-9
Case: Phanteks P500A with 3 front intake, 1 rear exhaust 140mm fans

Regards.


----------



## Ohim

@
*KENJI512*

About the BIOS lag, it's only present with an Nvidia GPU, with AMD GPU there are no issues. I had the lag with the 1080Ti but it went away with the 6800XT


----------



## Yuke

CattBoy said:


> Feedback from F34a after a few weeks
> 
> *Issue:* Audio crackling when using X570 Audio ports on back mobo of the F_AUDIO port on mobo (cases 3.5 jack plugged into it). audio sound cracking (radio tuning frequency sound).
> 
> Have updated to latest driver on mobo website
> Realtek HD Audio Driver
> (Note) Win10 ver.20H2 supported.
> [6.0.9126.1]
> 
> 
> I searched this thread... Looks like some random combination of VDDP/IOD/CCD/SOC, may make the crackling go away. Tried monkeying with it, no luck
> 
> 
> 
> --- Everything else's working great, 1900 IF stable @ cas14, decent temps and 0 crashes


I have audio crackling (occasionaly and totally random) since forever. Tried out everything, literally everything. 3 RMAs of my USB soundcard, Stock settings CPU/RAM, related Voltages up to 1150mV and windows timer latency. It is 100% AGESA bug, which AMD confirmed months ago, and it still won't work with AGESA 1.2.0.3...even tho they claimed a fixed status for 1.2.0.2....

It was a bit better when i switched to Zen3 but still present. Back on Zen2 it is driving me nuts in games like Star Citizen, where the CPU gets ****ed 24/7 at 60-70% loads (8Core cpus).


----------



## CattBoy

Yuke said:


> I have audio crackling (occasionaly and totally random) since forever. Tried out everything, literally everything. 3 RMAs of my USB soundcard, Stock settings CPU/RAM, related Voltages up to 1150mV and windows timer latency. It is 100% AGESA bug, which AMD confirmed months ago, and it still won't work with AGESA 1.2.0.3...even tho they claimed a fixed status for 1.2.0.2....
> 
> It was a bit better when i switched to Zen3 but still present. Back on Zen2 it is driving me nuts in games like Star Citizen, where the CPU gets ****ed 24/7 at 60-70% loads (8Core cpus).


If I find a fix, I'll let you know. Luckily most of the time I'm using BT headphones, which avoids the problem but when I wanna use 3.5mm stereo I have to drown it out with another sound

Fingers cross F34 final has a black magic fix, whenever that comes


----------



## Krradr

Hi, what is the best bios for ryzen 3700x? Currently i am using F30, i have disconnects issues on USB 2.0 ports, everything is good on USB 3.0.


----------



## Waltc

Yuke said:


> I have audio crackling (occasionaly and totally random) since forever. Tried out everything, literally everything. 3 RMAs of my USB soundcard, Stock settings CPU/RAM, related Voltages up to 1150mV and windows timer latency. It is 100% AGESA bug, which AMD confirmed months ago, and it still won't work with AGESA 1.2.0.3...even tho they claimed a fixed status for 1.2.0.2....
> 
> It was a bit better when i switched to Zen3 but still present. Back on Zen2 it is driving me nuts in games like Star Citizen, where the CPU gets ****ed 24/7 at 60-70% loads (8Core cpus).


Same motherboard--never had the crackling sound problem even once in the past 24 months, using every bios, including betas, starting with bios F3, the bios my board shipped with two years ago. *I have no idea why people with the x570 Master use USB sound cards.* ( I never buy them and never use them because of negative experiences in the one or two USB sound cards I bought years ago. Learned my lesson well...) 

The x570 Master through the HD audio jack is capable of producing far superior sound compared with any USB sound card I know of--sans crackling, too! x570 Master ships with three PCIe hardware components that hang off the PCIe bus, the RealTek 1220VB, the SABRE 9118 hardware DAC, and a smart headphone amplifier. The PCIe bus in the x570 has gobs more bandwidth available to it than the USB bus will make available to the USB sound card, and the crackling you hear is the result of bus contention--with the USB bus vying for more bandwidth _in contention with the other buses in the system_. 

If you ditch the USB sound card, and either use the onboard sound, or buy a PCIe sound card--then you'll never hear the crackling again. (The onboard sound on the Master is a _custom sound device_ on the Master & you _must use_ the driver for it on the Gigabyte driver page, accordingly--if you don't and you try to use an ordinary RealTek sound-card driver, instead, the degradation in sound quality will be substantial!) One of the reasons I bought the x570 Master two years ago was thinking that the onboard sound hardware would save me having to buy a PCIe sound card, and was I ever pleased with the onboard sound as it was much better even than I had anticipated!

Would you put your GPU on the USB bus if you could? Of course not--the bandwidth just isn't there. The PCIe bus is the bus with the bandwidth, especially for graphics and sound, and especially for gaming requirements.


----------



## Nighthog

Waltc said:


> Same motherboard--never had the crackling sound problem even once in the past 24 months, using every bios, including betas, starting with bios F3, the bios my board shipped with two years ago. *I have no idea why people with the x570 Master use USB sound cards.* ( I never buy them and never use them because of negative experiences in the one or two USB sound cards I bought years ago. Learned my lesson well...)
> 
> The x570 Master through the HD audio jack is capable of producing far superior sound compared with any USB sound card I know of--sans crackling, too! x570 Master ships with three PCIe hardware components that hang off the PCIe bus, the RealTek 1220VB, the SABRE 9118 hardware DAC, and a smart headphone amplifier. The PCIe bus in the x570 has gobs more bandwidth available to it than the USB bus will make available to the USB sound card, and the crackling you hear is the result of bus contention--with the USB bus vying for more bandwidth _in contention with the other buses in the system_.
> 
> If you ditch the USB sound card, and either use the onboard sound, or buy a PCIe sound card--then you'll never hear the crackling again. (The onboard sound on the Master is a _custom sound device_ on the Master & you _must use_ the driver for it on the Gigabyte driver page, accordingly--if you don't and you try to use an ordinary RealTek sound-card driver, instead, the degradation in sound quality will be substantial!) One of the reasons I bought the x570 Master two years ago was thinking that the onboard sound hardware would save me having to buy a PCIe sound card, and was I ever pleased with the onboard sound as it was much better even than I had anticipated!
> 
> Would you put your GPU on the USB bus if you could? Of course not--the bandwidth just isn't there. The PCIe bus is the bus with the bandwidth, especially for graphics and sound, and especially for gaming requirements.


The best soundcards are USB DAC's. Though you have to know what you are buying. Most are only 2-channel also. They aren't "gamer" soundcards. Most of those are garbage in measurements, for a comparison.
Though the onboard Sound on the better Gigabyte are usually as good as any of the other "gamer" soundcards.
The USB issue has nothing to do with the lack of bandwidth there for the sound in general.
The USB issue is a siliicon/singnaling issue in the Ryzen IMC as far as I can tell. Too high variance of "allowed" bad silicon that cant manage what they are supposed to manage with the stock voltage settings.


----------



## CS9K

Nighthog said:


> The USB issue has nothing to do with the lack of bandwidth there for the sound in general.
> The USB issue is a siliicon/singnaling issue in the Ryzen IMC as far as I can tell. Too high variance of "allowed" bad silicon that cant manage what they are supposed to manage with the stock voltage settings.


Agree. This was my understanding of the situation as well.



Nighthog said:


> The best soundcards are USB DAC's. Though you have to know what you are buying. Most are only 2-channel also. They aren't "gamer" soundcards. Most of those are garbage in measurements, for a comparison.


YMMV _greatly_ with USB sound cards. I've had great luck with my SoundBlaster X3, which I purchased long before I swapped over to the X570 setup I have now. It works with no issues on my gaming rig and my home-office rig (B550i Aorus Pro AX), and it's nice that the onboard profile travels with the sound card, so there's no fiddling with settings to make each board's onboard sound act the same with my analog headset and modmic.

To each their own!


----------



## Nighthog

CS9K said:


> Agree. This was my understanding of the situation as well.
> 
> 
> 
> YMMV _greatly_ with USB sound cards. I've had great luck with my SoundBlaster X3, which I purchased long before I swapped over to the X570 setup I have now. It works with no issues on my gaming rig and my home-office rig (B550i Aorus Pro AX), and it's nice that the onboard profile travels with the sound card, so there's no fiddling with settings to make each board's onboard sound act the same with my analog headset and modmic.
> 
> To each their own!


Basically I meant don't look for a "soundcard" look for something sold as "DAC". Those have much higher performance levels if you know what you are looking at, and take time to read some reviews & measurements of those.
They aren't directly sold for "PC" usage. But your get lots of performance for the price VS cost of a "soundcard" sold for PC's.

They aren't sold under your usual brand names you know from the PC side.
AudioScienceReview is a site I found interesting for this stuff.


----------



## PopReference

Waltc said:


> Same motherboard--never had the crackling sound problem even once in the past 24 months, using every bios, including betas, starting with bios F3, the bios my board shipped with two years ago. *I have no idea why people with the x570 Master use USB sound cards.* ( I never buy them and never use them because of negative experiences in the one or two USB sound cards I bought years ago. Learned my lesson well...)
> 
> The x570 Master through the HD audio jack is capable of producing far superior sound compared with any USB sound card I know of--sans crackling, too! x570 Master ships with three PCIe hardware components that hang off the PCIe bus, the RealTek 1220VB, the SABRE 9118 hardware DAC, and a smart headphone amplifier. The PCIe bus in the x570 has gobs more bandwidth available to it than the USB bus will make available to the USB sound card, and the crackling you hear is the result of bus contention--with the USB bus vying for more bandwidth _in contention with the other buses in the system_.
> 
> If you ditch the USB sound card, and either use the onboard sound, or buy a PCIe sound card--then you'll never hear the crackling again. (The onboard sound on the Master is a _custom sound device_ on the Master & you _must use_ the driver for it on the Gigabyte driver page, accordingly--if you don't and you try to use an ordinary RealTek sound-card driver, instead, the degradation in sound quality will be substantial!) One of the reasons I bought the x570 Master two years ago was thinking that the onboard sound hardware would save me having to buy a PCIe sound card, and was I ever pleased with the onboard sound as it was much better even than I had anticipated!
> 
> Would you put your GPU on the USB bus if you could? Of course not--the bandwidth just isn't there. The PCIe bus is the bus with the bandwidth, especially for graphics and sound, and especially for gaming requirements.


To be quick, no.
USB goes through the PCIe connections to communicate to the cpu anyway and the audio issues can be replicated on the onboard audio dac.
As they say ignorance is bliss.


----------



## F1Aussie

KENJI512 said:


> *Is there any official thread to write about bugs and issues or should I do this here?*
> 
> ---
> 
> *I am on Ryzen 5950X, RTX 3090 and X570 Aorus Master v1.2 @ F33 BIOS, my known bugs:*
> 
> -USB issue related to GPU on PCIe 4.0 mode still present, but now it is only very rarely disconnects and automaticaly connects devices (mouse, mousepad, keyboard), so not something very bad, they work, but I hear every several days "unplug/plug" sound in Windows and see their light go out for a 0,001s.
> 
> -FCLK/Infinity Fabric (IF) bugs when set to 1900MHz. RAM timings go crazy, if only they manage to go past BIOS to Windows. I do not remember if I was able to set 1:1:1 ratio, but even if - timings on RAM were destroyed... It is not RAM related as I could run them on faster FCLK and RAM speeds without such problems and their XMP is very high rated. Definietly BIOS/AGESA bug.
> 
> -Higher FCLK speeds (1933/1966/2000MHz) let me go to Windows, does not make RAM go crazy, but they give me WHEAs in OCCT.
> 
> -SoC Voltage reading is lowered in HWinfo, lowered in BIOS PC Health and not always same as BIOS setting in Ryzen Master.
> 
> -BIOS lags -> if CSM is disabled (and it has to be if I enable Resizable BAR for GPU?); workaround: CTRL+ALT+F6 to enable VGA mode in BIOS (a bit lower resolution, but it is more smooth).
> 
> -My Ryzen 5950X @ stock, previously (F31 BIOS) hit 5050MHz, now (F33 BIOS) it is hitting 5000MHz.
> 
> ---
> 
> *My setup is:*
> CPU: Ryzen 5950X @ stock
> CPU cooler: Kraken X73 @ top exhaust, Thermal Grizzly Kryonaut Extreme paste
> GPU: RTX 3090 TUF OC @ MSI Afterburner auto OC custom curve, 1920Mhz core max, +200MHz memory, +7% power limit, V3 BIOS
> RAM: 2x16GB 3733MHz CL14-15-15-15-29, subtimings tweaked @ 1.44V (G.SKILL F4-4000C14D-32GTZN, 4000MHz CL14 1.55V)
> Mobo: X570 Aorus Master v1.2 @ F33 BIOS
> SDD (main): WD SN850 1TB PCIe 4.0
> SSD (storage): RAID 0 -> 2x XPG SX8200 Pro 2TB (SM2262ENG controller) PCIe 3.0
> PSU: BeQuiet Dark Power Pro 12 1200W
> Other: Sound Blaster AE-9
> Case: Phanteks P500A with 3 front intake, 1 rear exhaust 140mm fans
> 
> Regards.


I get the same with my 5950 only rarely boosting to 5000 now on a couple of cores where previously the first eight would all hit 5000. A few regularly went to 5050 but now never.


----------



## Waltc

Nighthog said:


> The best soundcards are USB DAC's. Though you have to know what you are buying. Most are only 2-channel also. They aren't "gamer" soundcards. Most of those are garbage in measurements, for a comparison.
> Though the onboard Sound on the better Gigabyte are usually as good as any of the other "gamer" soundcards.
> The USB issue has nothing to do with the lack of bandwidth there for the sound in general.
> The USB issue is a siliicon/singnaling issue in the Ryzen IMC as far as I can tell. Too high variance of "allowed" bad silicon that cant manage what they are supposed to manage with the stock voltage settings.


We'll just have to agree to disagree then... Worst sound cards I've ever owned were USB--it's why I don't buy them anymore--I've never heard the first crackle in > two years with this motherboard using the onboard PCIe sound devices. Also, "crackling sound" was a common problem many years ago on the standard PCI bus (before PCIe), and it was always caused by bus contention--PCI sound cards and GPUs fighting over the PCI bus bandwidth--sound cards always lost, IIRC. PCIe, otoh, has far more bandwidth available to it than USB. I daresay it does no good to have a great DAC if you are also getting sound crackling...


----------



## Waltc

PopReference said:


> To be quick, no.
> USB goes through the PCIe connections to communicate to the cpu anyway and the audio issues can be replicated on the onboard audio dac.
> As they say ignorance is bliss.


To be quicker, no... Got some real diehards out here, I see...nope, sorry to disillusion you but I havent heard sound crackling on any motherboard I've ever had since I stopped using USB sound many years ago because of all the crackling it engendered because of the well-known and well-understood problem of PCI bus contention among bus devices at the time. Suit yourself and live with the crackling, however--I didn't realize how many were so fond of it, evidently.

I see dumping the USB sound card as nothing but solid advice which I myself follow and am rewarded with no crackling sound problems. I note that often on the Internet you can lead the horse to water...etc.


----------



## ManniX-ITA

Waltc said:


> I see dumping the USB sound card as nothing but solid advice which I myself follow and am rewarded with no crackling sound problems. I note that often on the Internet you can lead the horse to water...etc.


Yeah, not a very polite answer @PopReference...

But he's right; your experience with USB soundcards is outdated.
There are no such issues today; USB is a Host-based protocol and with the old CPUs the protocol was too primitive and the OS wasn't capable enough to reserve CPU cycles and priority to handle real-time audio.
Today with Windows 10 and new CPUs which have a lot of processing power this is not a problem anymore.

The hi-end USB soundcards usually have a much better DAC and components and doesn't suffer from the EMI storm which is the environment inside the case.
It's a bit like eating in a Michelin's star restaurant in a polluted and noisy city or in the countryside.
Even with a massive shielding it's better for any analog output to be as far as possible form the case.
If you use the analog output with a decent Hi-Fi or an hi-end headphone the difference is substantial.
No bandwidth issue either; even at USB 2.0 speed which is 480 Mbps there's enough bandwidth to process more than a couple of hi bitrate multi channels streams in real-time.

There are crackling and popping issues with the on-board audio solutions.
Often is the CPU but not only, there are many other reasons too.
Didn't suffer from this issue myself; only at the beginning with the 3800x an it was fixed with the right SOC/IOD/CCD voltages.
But in some cases seems there's no way to fix it, no matter what.
And seems to be a problem as well with USB soundcards as @Yuke is still struggling with it.


----------



## dansi

I used a usb dac, disable the x570m onboard audio. Pretty stability. I also output displayport audio out to my monitor, if i just want some sound from the monitor speakers.

everything works seamlessly.


----------



## PopReference

ManniX-ITA said:


> Yeah, not a very polite answer @PopReference...


What do mean? I sincerely believe it's better not noticing the problem, and be happy, then constantly hunting for solutions to an issue you're not effected by.
Also from his answers I think he misunderstands the issue.


----------



## ManniX-ITA

PopReference said:


> As they say ignorance is bliss.


I mean that above, not very polite 
Nothing to do with the understanding of the issue.


----------



## Nekrogeddon

Wow! I can't believe AMD is paying both way shipping for RMAing my 5900x. Let's see if this works out eventually and get a good piece of silicon


----------



## matthew87

Waltc said:


> We'll just have to agree to disagree then... Worst sound cards I've ever owned were USB--it's why I don't buy them anymore--I've never heard the first crackle in > two years with this motherboard using the onboard PCIe sound devices. Also, "crackling sound" was a common problem many years ago on the standard PCI bus (before PCIe), and it was always caused by bus contention--PCI sound cards and GPUs fighting over the PCI bus bandwidth--sound cards always lost, IIRC. PCIe, otoh, has far more bandwidth available to it than USB. I daresay it does no good to have a great DAC if you are also getting sound crackling...


I had no issues with USB ports with my Ryzen 3800X, since upgrading to a Ryzen 5800x I have. Like you, I too have a Rev 1.0 Aorus Master X570. 

These USB issues seem far more prevalent on Ryzen 3rd gen than 2nd gen from my limited experience. I never encountered such issues until I upgraded and swapped from my 3800x to 5800x. 

Going off your signature, if you still have a 3900x that may be why you haven't encountered the problem.


----------



## Nighthog

I've tried 2xB350, X470, B450, X570, B550 motherboards paired with Ryzen 7 1700, 1600x, 3800X, 4650G.

I've not once encountered the USB issue being a problem other than when I tried BCLK on the X570 motherboard or try to raise FCLK to 1933.
They all worked as intended with USB in my experience, no disconnects or such unless I was messing around with the system in really unstable configurations involving BCLK OC.
I even ran 130BCLK on X470 with the Ryzen 7 1700 without issues. It was stable but there was no benefits to run as such but have a hotter processor.

The only board having issues with sound was the Biostar X470 GT8, CPU VRM would cause noise on the sound output in excessive amounts. The other boards have been fine for use. Gigabyte usually has good isolation from noise. Other vendors might not, as example the Biostar X470.
None have had USB issues as described by various users having problems. I've been spared the issue to a great extent throughout my hardware combinations.


----------



## Ohim

@stasio I tried the F35b BIOS and though i haven't experienced USB issues with my 5800X i do hear from time to time the USB connection sound. F34 fixed those USB connection sounds when i was starting programs ... with F35b those sounds are back. I repeat, i don't have USB issues but i do hear those sounds when starting up programs even like CPU-Z sometimes. Other than that the BIOS seems to be stable but still can't boot with 3800 memory and 1900 IF


----------



## ghiga_andrei

Nekrogeddon said:


> Wow! I can't believe AMD is paying both way shipping for RMAing my 5900x. Let's see if this works out eventually and get a good piece of silicon


They are forced by EU regulations to cover all expenses related to warranty in the EU.
When they are not forced to do it, they do not, as you can read in posts by other users.


----------



## Nicked_Wicked

No audio dropouts with a USB DAC, I might add it’s a very expensive one with excellent jitter performance so getting it to fail needs really harsh conditions.

I do get USB connect/disconnect sounds every now and then ever since I’ve been using PCIe 4.0 with my GPU and SSD.


----------



## Yuke

Everyone has their own issues i guess. I never ever had a soundcard disconnect (on-board and usb-dac) within two years, also never keyboard or mouse or any other wired USB device disconnects. 

A few times at startup from fast boot i had no sound, which i then disabled and never had that issue again....but while PC is up and running, no device disconnect.

Sound crackle on the other hand i had with on-board sound, three usb-dacs, two different CPUs, three different windows installations and with pretty much all stock/oc voltages i could think of.

My Gamepad sometimes disconnects when using blutooth, but i am using DS4 windows + DS4 controller...so who knows if its related.

Maybe i live in a electromagnetic storm :X


----------



## lh2p

Some pretense here. Running a 5950x on an aorus master x570 Rev 1.2 with 3200 ram since I started having issues running "xmp" (manually inputting XMP figured since sometimes there is issues.) Not sure if anyone has experienced this But I keep having my secondary m.2 dropping. Which is an Intel 660p. My boot drive is nice and stable but the secondary drive will disconnect randomly. Sometimes when moving files sometimes when not. 

Iv tried almost every single bios including beta bios from f32-f34b. Iv replaced the m.2 at this point, Iv replaced the motherboard. Iv done a clean install of windows, Iv tried multiple l chipset drivers. I thought the issues started when I moved to windows 10 21h1, so I even did a clean install and went to 20h2. Idk if anyone has any ideas about what else I can try maybe some bios settings or something else. Anything anyone can think of would be appreciated. 

At this point I can't even play Apex which may or may not be related. I can provide more info if needed. Just pulling my hair out.


----------



## CattBoy

I have 3 m.2, 2x 980 pro 1x 970 evo plus. Never had an issue, maybe try changing brand? Not sure.


----------



## lh2p

I feel likes it's software related but Iv tried everything I can think of. I have a custom loop so Temps aren't an issue. Any chance vddp vddg cause an issue in m. 2 slots?


----------



## Yuke

lh2p said:


> Some pretense here. Running a 5950x on an aorus master x570 Rev 1.2 with 3200 ram since I started having issues running "xmp" (manually inputting XMP figured since sometimes there is issues.) Not sure if anyone has experienced this But I keep having my secondary m.2 dropping. Which is an Intel 660p. My boot drive is nice and stable but the secondary drive will disconnect randomly. Sometimes when moving files sometimes when not.
> 
> Iv tried almost every single bios including beta bios from f32-f34b. Iv replaced the m.2 at this point, Iv replaced the motherboard. Iv done a clean install of windows, Iv tried multiple l chipset drivers. I thought the issues started when I moved to windows 10 21h1, so I even did a clean install and went to 20h2. Idk if anyone has any ideas about what else I can try maybe some bios settings or something else. Anything anyone can think of would be appreciated.
> 
> At this point I can't even play Apex which may or may not be related. I can provide more info if needed. Just pulling my hair out.


Maybe try out the third M.2 slot to see if its m.2 slot related


----------



## lh2p

I did try the third slot. No issues there. I even swapped my boot drive into the other two slots and didn't experience any issues. It's either software or something dumb in the bios.


----------



## Nighthog

lh2p said:


> I did try the third slot. No issues there. I even swapped my boot drive into the other two slots and didn't experience any issues. It's either software or something dumb in the bios.


Did you try increase the Chipset SoC voltage a tiny bit? Might be sample variance and it's not enough?


----------



## lh2p

I'm currently at 1.1 soc. Would you say go to 1.2, 1.125? Leaving every at default also causes the same issues.


----------



## farlucco

hello guys. sorry for disturb you... 
it's been a while since I entered the forum, and of course when you have problems ...... it breaks the balls to the more experienced, sorry 

I just mounted a new pc, since my (i5 3570k) was now quite old ....
I immediately state that as a graphics card I am still using the 8 giga amd rx480 nitro + I had ..... not finding anything around at human prices


then I place all the components used for assembly:

case fractal design meshify s2.
seasonic gx-850 power supply
cpu amd 5800x + arctic liquid freezer ii 240.
ram ballistic crucial ddr4 3600mhz cs16 2x16gb
ssd nvme pciex 4.0 samsung 980pro 1 tb
*gigabyte x570 aorus elite motherboard*
+ obviously the old one, pciex 3.0 radeon rx480 nitro + 8gb


my problem is that it makes me fake (or cold ) boot random, not very frequent but still annoying.

fake boot I don't know if it can be called, because when I press the button on the case, all the fans turn on, including cpu, chipset and psu ,and lights and motherboard but It don't boot. it does not reach the bios and does not give any video signal (on the samsung qled it gives me 'no signal' (connected with an HDMI 2.0b 4k hdr quality hdmi cable).

reset does not work, the only way is to press and hold the on / off button for 3 seconds (just a touch does nothing) to turn it off.
then pressing again most of the time starts the whole thing.
fake boot (or whatever the hell to call it) is totally random .... not always but random.
bios updated to the latest (f34) version of 6 June 2021 before assembling (with usb key, qflash plus)

when it's on it's perfect, no crash, blue screen or anything else.
tested with heavy games, Prime tests for 30 minutes, made benchmark passmark for cpu and ram and video (among other things the results are excellent as scores), windows set perfectly (paging file and more .... having a lot of ram) . also ram tested at default and one at time with memtest usb boot, no problems detected ....

bios set all on auto, touched nothing, pbo overcloching not enabled (for now)
cpu settings all on auto.

ram settings with xmp and manually set 16.18.18.38.58 and voltage 1.35v as per specification on package.
(if I left xmp on auto it gave me cpu-z 16.18.18.38.84 as a result, so i put manually 16.18.18.38.58 and 1.35v).
both xmp and default (2667mhz), however, always gives me a problem.
I tell you the truth, tried already everything....listen on the net (like reddit users). toggle completely sata and usb peripherals. move the graphic card to second slot (just for try). change all the new seasonic cable with other new. no beep with speaker cable connected....


can you help me? I do not know what do ..... do I have to manually set other values on bios or other?
i dont like to change motherboard with one of another brand but if I have to.....

thanks so much for the help guys!

and sorry because i know that a lot of people ask about this problem


----------



## ManniX-ITA

farlucco said:


> can you help me? I do not know what do ..... do I have to manually set other values on bios or other?


Unfortunately this mainboard doesn't give any debug information
Only hint could be listening to beeps from the buzzer, if any are given.









ICQUANZX Altoparlante piezoelettrico Interno del BIOS della Scheda Madre del PC Buzzer dell'Allarme per Il Caso del Computer di Arduino DIY (Pacchetto di 10) : Amazon.it: Informatica


Compra ICQUANZX Altoparlante piezoelettrico Interno del BIOS della Scheda Madre del PC Buzzer dell'Allarme per Il Caso del Computer di Arduino DIY (Pacchetto di 10). SPEDIZIONE GRATUITA su ordini idonei



www.amazon.it





you can buy some and connect it to the mb

did you only tested the memory modules singularly or did you also run for a while with only one in?
in case try and also move the DIMM to a secondary slot


----------



## GoforceReloaded

I have a bug with F34A & F34C bios for X570 xtreme rev 1.0 :

After some times the NIC (AQtion AQC107, 10Gbit) disconnect (i loose local & internet connection) and even bug my router and the whole local network on all devices (loosing wifi or ethernet connection).

If i disconnect the RJ45 cable from the NIC (AQtion AQC107, 10Gbit) : wifi of the router and ethernet connection is back and working directly on all devices.

If i disable the NIC (AQtion AQC107, 10Gbit) : wifi of the router and ethernet connection is back and working directly.

If i disable the NIC (AQtion AQC107, 10Gbit) and reenable it immediately, everything is working again.

I reflashed F34A & F34C with flashrom, same bug happening in less than ~20-30h of uptime (it's random).

I reflashed F33 with flashrom and no problem since 50h so far ... (but yes i need more hours, to confirm this bug with F34X bios)

Any way to tell Gigabyte that this bug exist ? xD


----------



## Nighthog

GoforceReloaded said:


> I have a bug with F34A & F34C bios for X570 xtreme rev 1.0 :
> 
> After some times the NIC (AQtion AQC107, 10Gbit) disconnect (i loose local & internet connection) and even bug my router and the whole local network on all devices (loosing wifi or ethernet connection).
> 
> If i disconnect the RJ45 cable from the NIC (AQtion AQC107, 10Gbit) : wifi of the router and ethernet connection is back and working directly on all devices.
> 
> If i disable the NIC (AQtion AQC107, 10Gbit) : wifi of the router and ethernet connection is back and working directly.
> 
> If i disable the NIC (AQtion AQC107, 10Gbit) and reenable it immediately, everything is working again.
> 
> I reflashed F34A & F34C with flashrom, same bug happening in less than ~20-30h of uptime (it's random).
> 
> I reflashed F33 with flashrom and no problem since 50h so far ... (but yes i need more hours, to confirm this bug with F34X bios)
> 
> Any way to tell Gigabyte that this bug exist ? xD


Have you updated to the latest Aquantia firmware & drivers? There are links in the X570 Xtreme thread for the latest update.


----------



## saunupe1911

I just want my X570 Aorus Master to stop freezing with my USB switch. This is needed to switch keyboards/mice from personal to work PC on the fly. 

This might be my last Gigabyte build as they have failed to address their USB issues.


----------



## GoforceReloaded

Nighthog said:


> Have you updated to the latest Aquantia firmware & drivers? There are links in the X570 Xtreme thread for the latest update.


Yes, I already have the last firmware and i can't "reflash it" :









Also tried to update the driver with latest version. (with F34a & F34c)

So far, still no problem with F33.


----------



## farlucco

ManniX-ITA said:


> Unfortunately this mainboard doesn't give any debug information
> Only hint could be listening to beeps from the buzzer, if any are given.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ICQUANZX Altoparlante piezoelettrico Interno del BIOS della Scheda Madre del PC Buzzer dell'Allarme per Il Caso del Computer di Arduino DIY (Pacchetto di 10) : Amazon.it: Informatica
> 
> 
> Compra ICQUANZX Altoparlante piezoelettrico Interno del BIOS della Scheda Madre del PC Buzzer dell'Allarme per Il Caso del Computer di Arduino DIY (Pacchetto di 10). SPEDIZIONE GRATUITA su ordini idonei
> 
> 
> 
> www.amazon.it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you can buy some and connect it to the mb
> 
> did you only tested the memory modules singularly or did you also run for a while with only one in?
> in case try and also move the DIMM to a secondary slot


Already test with buzzer....no sound with cold/fake boot.
Already test ram at stock once with memtest for hours...
No error...

Please help....🥺

I see around many people have same issues...
Can someboby help me?


----------



## Nighthog

farlucco said:


> Already test with buzzer....no sound with cold/fake boot.
> Already test ram at stock once with memtest for hours...
> No error...
> 
> Please help....🥺
> 
> I see around many people have same issues...
> Can someboby help me?


Try procODT, RTT & DrvStr value changes. Seems like a memory settings/training issue.


----------



## ManniX-ITA

Nighthog said:


> Try procODT, RTT & DrvStr value changes. Seems like a memory settings/training issue.


I don't really know but wouldn't that cause POST beeping on the buzzer?

@farlucco 
Which BIOS are you using? Did you try some not so much new one?


----------



## farlucco

Nighthog said:


> Try procODT, RTT & DrvStr value changes. Seems like a memory settings/training issue.


Can you help me? I dont know about much this values....
Anyway try also ram at default and always fake cold boot



ManniX-ITA said:


> I don't really know but wouldn't that cause POST beeping on the buzzer?
> 
> @farlucco
> Which BIOS are you using? Did you try some not so much new one?


No beep on buzzer .
When boot well, the one beep works

Im using last firmware f34 ....put before start assembly with usb key....


----------



## ManniX-ITA

farlucco said:


> Can you help me? I dont know about much this values....
> Anyway try also ram at default and always fake cold boot


Download Zentimings and POST a screenshot

I would try some older BIOS just to be sure
Like F33


----------



## Nighthog

ManniX-ITA said:


> I don't really know but wouldn't that cause POST beeping on the buzzer?
> 
> @farlucco
> Which BIOS are you using? Did you try some not so much new one?


Not always, sometimes they just are "dead" at boot. Meaning you are 99% stable but it ****ed up somehow. When it starts to F9 or beep with a speaker you are further away from it booting. Basically it trains and just is booting but locks up instead of failing the training.

If you are MEM OC:ing and you have trouble training and getting F9, no boot, failed training 3 times and a reset of settings. When you change settings and it starts to lock-up without any beeps or code in particular you are closer to a boot/success than when it's only giving you a 3 failed trainings and a reset.

In this case it just seems like one setting is off/not optimal and not liking a cold boot.


----------



## farlucco

ManniX-ITA said:


> Download Zentimings and POST a screenshot
> 
> I would try some older BIOS just to be sure
> Like F33


This afternoon i Will try and post. For downgrade the bios....try f33 ,is a normal procedure like upgrade?


----------



## farlucco

Nighthog said:


> Not always, sometimes they just are "dead" at boot....



My doubt is i have already try the ram at default....and same problems... Try also to memtest from usb boot for some Hours and no problems,also with 1 ram at time.
And last,i have already change my ram with another box ,same but new, and problems same....


----------



## ManniX-ITA

farlucco said:


> This afternoon i Will try and post. For downgrade the bios....try f33 ,is a normal procedure like upgrade?


Yes same procedure



farlucco said:


> My doubt is i have already try the ram at default....and same problems... Try also to memtest from usb boot for some Hours and no problems,also with 1 ram at time.
> And last,i have already change my ram with another box ,same but new, and problems same....


Could be the Auto settings are not optimal
Same memory type would have the same issue
It's definitely worth trying


----------



## biggydeen

Hi,

Got my 5800x last week. Spend some time reading about undervolting for more performance with less voltage and temps. Been playing around for a while now but something seems off.

System:

5800x (arctic liquid freezer ii 360)
Gigabyte X570 pro (latest bios)
16gb 3200mhz cl14
Latest win updates + chipset drivers etc.

I managed to get the following stable vcurve offsets:

-8
-30
-30
-30
-30
-5
-30
-5

Did set a +100mhz boost. Can prob. run 150-200mhz.

Measuring my vcore with hw64info, something seems off. At stock BIOS settings my vcore in multithreaded apps is hovering around 1.33v. With vcurve enabled I should see way lower voltages but with the above vcurve set I'm seeing it hovering around 1.33-.135v in multicore benches.

Also, It's running around 4.55 ghz in multicore benches. Although hw64info says it's running @ 4.75ghz But when looking in Ryzen master and task manager both display ~4.5.

My cinebech mc score = 6050 (same or even less then stock)
My single core score = 640

Temps are no problem at all. Staying below 75 degrees celcius all the time.

I'm wondering why it seems to be stuck at 4.5 ghz all core and running 1.35v while having this much offset already. Even so, stock settings have the same or even less voltages.

Could this be a bios problem? Everything else is working fine though.

Update:

So I found some interesting reply in another thread about this issue. This was the awnser I got:

"I've found multi core voltages and clocks will only apply from the smallest offset, IE if you have 7 cores set at -30 but 1 core at -5 then multicore workloads clocks and voltages will apply like you have all cores set to -5"

Is it really working this way? Why would you set an manual per core offset if all cores will use the smallest offset anyway? Seems strange to me. But I do have to note i've seen better scores with higher offsets. But I have to remove the +boost to do so.


----------



## ghiga_andrei

biggydeen said:


> Hi,
> 
> Is it really working this way? Why would you set an manual per core offset if all cores will use the smallest offset anyway? Seems strange to me. But I do have to note i've seen better scores with higher offsets. But I have to remove the +boost to do so.


Why would you keep the +100 boost when you get lower scores ? You should settle for the best combination that gives the best performance, which for every one of us is different it seems.


----------



## biggydeen

ghiga_andrei said:


> Why would you keep the +100 boost when you get lower scores ? You should settle for the best combination that gives the best performance, which for every one of us is different it seems.


Because for single core it's better. So, the real question is (since I'm using this rig for gaming) what the best tradeoff will be. There is no game that will utilize all cores at 100%. Not even close. So I start to wonder what the best result will be with better single core speeds or multicore overall. Will test this with cpu hungry games like Battlefield 5 and warzone.

If somebody already tested this, let me know


----------



## ManniX-ITA

I would run 3DMark CPUMark and compare it with others 5800x.



biggydeen said:


> With vcurve enabled I should see way lower voltages but with the above vcurve set I'm seeing it hovering around 1.33-.135v in multicore benches.


The voltage applied in all-core usage depends on the workload.
What is the average VID per core while running CB23?
VCore will always be set higher to the highest VID.

Depends also on the quality of the silicon; could be you have some core that needs a high voltage.
This will push every core up in all-core.



biggydeen said:


> Is it really working this way? Why would you set an manual per core offset if all cores will use the smallest offset anyway? Seems strange to me. But I do have to note i've seen better scores with higher offsets. But I have to remove the +boost to do so.


Something is not right if you see higher scores without the boost clock.
Means that is crashing attempting to go higher.
The boost clock has an effect on all-core but mostly for single core.
Same goes for the CO count; the -5 will have an impact on the target for all-core frequency but it does mainly affect that core when running solo or in light threaded.

You should try downloading CTR 2.1 RC5 and run the Boost Tester, post here the result then.


----------



## biggydeen

ManniX-ITA said:


> Something is not right if you see higher scores without the boost clock.
> Means that is crashing attempting to go higher.
> The boost clock has an effect on all-core but mostly for single core.
> Same goes for the CO count; the -5 will have an impact on the target for all-core frequency but it does mainly affect that core when running solo or in light threaded.
> 
> You should try downloading CTR 2.1 RC5 and run the Boost Tester, post here the result then.


I meant with setting -20 all core vcurve (getting all cores to 4.7+ghz) has way better results then vcurve with one core -5 and all other cores with -30 offset (4.55ghz). Meaning setting manual vcurve offsets while testing multicore benchmarks is useless as all cores will use -5. I was expecting that all cores would individually adjust voltages but that is not the case with multicore testing. But the + boost clock prevents going lower then -5 for some cores.

So I will try the following:


Removing +boost
Set all core vcurve instead of manually per core
Lowering PBO limits a bit as the 5800x has the same powerdraw stock settings as the 5900x but with less cores.

This should give me the best multithread result. Single core will be gimped a bit but only a few points.

But, the question remains what has more impact on performance in games:

Higher Single core boost
Higher Multicore boost
Depending on the game of course but there is no game that ever uses 8 cores @ 100%. I've also noticed while gaming that vcore goes up to 1.4v. This is telling me games only use a few cores since it's normal for ryzen to boost 1.4v + for single core load.

I'll try CTR 2.1. RC5 and run the Boost Tester.


----------



## ManniX-ITA

biggydeen said:


> I meant with setting -20 all core vcurve has way better results then vcurve with one core -5 and all other cores with -30 offset. Meaning setting manual vcurve offsets while testing multicore benchmarks is useless as all cores will use -5. I was expecting that all cores would individually adjust voltages but that is not the case with multicore testing.


There's a sort of balancing when running all-core so one "worse" count will affect it negatively.
It's a sort of dumb arithmetic average so 3 counts between -5 and -8 over 8 in total have a huge impact.
Problem is that at -20 it will be probably unstable.
How did you determine the counts? Did you use CoreCycler?



biggydeen said:


> Removing +boost


You should not need to remove the boost clock, especially with those good temps.
Start with 0 and once it looks good set it at 100 and then test above.
You should not have a problem even with 200 with a 5800x.



biggydeen said:


> Lowering PBO limits as the 5800x has the same powerdraw stock settings as the 5900x but with less cores.


This would hardly get you better performances.
You should try to fine tune the limits to get the best performances.
Try to keep EDC high and limit with TDC, with PPT in excess of 20-30% of the maximum draw.
Set motherboard limits and check with HWInfo what is the maximum usage for the limits running CB23.

Considering the good temps and your issue you should try also to set Scalar from 4x to 10x.
It should allow you much higher all-core frequency and better boosts.



biggydeen said:


> But, the question remains what has more impact on performance in games:


Gaming is in between the two, you need the best setup for both to get the best for gaming.
Take a reference with CPUMark to see if you are improving.


----------



## biggydeen

ManniX-ITA said:


> How did you determine the counts? Did you use CoreCycler?
> 
> 
> 
> You should not need to remove the boost clock, especially with those good temps.
> Start with 0 and once it looks good set it at 100 and then test above.
> You should not have a problem even with 200 with a 5800x.
> 
> 
> 
> This would hardly get you better performances.
> You should try to fine tune the limits to get the best performances.
> Try to keep EDC high and limit with TDC, with PPT in excess of 20-30% of the maximum draw.
> Set motherboard limits and check with HWInfo what is the maximum usage for the limits running CB23.
> 
> Considering the good temps and your issue you should try also to set Scalar from 4x to 10x.
> It should allow you much higher all-core frequency and better boosts.
> 
> 
> 
> Gaming is in between the two, you need the best setup for both to get the best for gaming.
> Take a reference with CPUMark to see if you are improving.


No sure what you mean by "determine the counts".

First results:

R23

vcore offset all core -15 (-18 not stable)

ppt 125 (97% max use)
edc 125 (100% use)
tdc 84 (90% use)

boost +0

temp 76.3
vcore 1.325 - 1.35

all core boost: 4514 mhz
single core: 4850 mhz

Multi core: 15336

--------------------------
PBO set to "motherboard"

ppt 900 (14% use) 126 effective
tdc 480 (17% use) 81.6 effective
edc 215 (73% use) 156.95 effective (17+ over stock settings).

boost +0

temp 77.5
vcore 1.325 - 1.35

all core boost 1645

Multi core score: 15796

----------
boost + 100 fail
boost + 75 fail
boost + 50

all core boost 4665
vcore 1.325 - 1.35

temp 78

p.s. noticed one fan of my AOI is broken (only running half speed, tested multiple ports).

Multi core score: 15854

But not stable. When idle in windows it rebooted. Trying a new run with -12 offset.
-------------------------------

Anway, my main concern is not really higher clocks or anything but if vcore voltage is safe. It does not matter what settings I change, vcore is always around 1.325 - 1.35. Are these safe voltages for multi core load?


----------



## ManniX-ITA

biggydeen said:


> No sure what you mean by "determine the counts".


How did you check for stability.
Use CoreCycler:








GitHub - sp00n/corecycler: Stability test script for PBO & Curve Optimizer stability testing on AMD Ryzen processors


Stability test script for PBO & Curve Optimizer stability testing on AMD Ryzen processors - GitHub - sp00n/corecycler: Stability test script for PBO & Curve Optimizer stability testing on A...




github.com





The vcore is safe at 1.3V.
If you run Prime95 it should go below 1.3V.
Otherwise something is probably wrong.



biggydeen said:


> But not stable. When idle in windows it rebooted. Trying a new run with -12 offset.


That's because you have set one or more unstable counts and when it's boosting the core is crashing and the CPU resetting.
You have to test each core with CoreCycler and be 100% sure it's stable.
Even 99% it's ok


----------



## farlucco

ManniX-ITA said:


> Download Zentimings and POST a screenshot
> 
> I would try some older BIOS just to be sure
> Like F33












not try yet downgrade of the bios to f33.
i see in gigabyte forum there are also the beta f35b
which i have to try ,if you think to try?
thanks

ps . do you want a screenshot of the bios setting in ram modules ? xmp and setting?


----------



## biggydeen

ManniX-ITA said:


> How did you check for stability.
> Use CoreCycler:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GitHub - sp00n/corecycler: Stability test script for PBO & Curve Optimizer stability testing on AMD Ryzen processors
> 
> 
> Stability test script for PBO & Curve Optimizer stability testing on AMD Ryzen processors - GitHub - sp00n/corecycler: Stability test script for PBO & Curve Optimizer stability testing on A...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> github.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The vcore is safe at 1.3V.
> If you run Prime95 it should go below 1.3V.
> Otherwise something is probably wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> That's because you have set one or more unstable counts and when it's boosting the core is crashing and the CPU resetting.
> You have to test each core with CoreCycler and be 100% sure it's stable.
> Even 99% it's ok


How can vcore go below 1.3v in a single core test like corecycler? Single core load goes the otherway around with zen3. With corecycler im seeing more like 1.4v+ And that is actually expected. When I just boot to Windows vcore is also up to 1.4v. It's in multcore loads where vcore should be lower.

Anyway, I used corecycler but it's never even near 1.3v. Im not sure if this is the right test for checking vcore. It's a good test for testing all cores seperatly for sure.

I actually did a test the other day including:


60 min aida64 extreme system test
Full blender run
Few cinebech runs
90min prime95 run

Everything was stable. No errors whatsoever. First game of Battlefield 5 I played it crashed after 20 min. So im kind of cured of all those stress test programs. I actually test stability with games.


----------



## ManniX-ITA

biggydeen said:


> How can vcore go below 1.3v in a single core test like corecycler? Single core load goes the otherway around with zen3. With corecycler im seeing more like 1.4v+ And that is actually expected. When I just boot to Windows vcore is also up to 1.4v. It's in multcore loads where vcore should be lower.


It could but would mean something is off 
I mean in all-core; single core is normal to go up to 1.5V.



biggydeen said:


> Im not sure if this is the right test for checking vcore. It's a good test for testing all cores seperatly for sure.


No indeed, it's to test the stability of the count in CO.



biggydeen said:


> Everything was stable. No errors whatsoever. First game of Battlefield 5 I played it crashed after 20 min. So im kind of cured of all those stress test programs. I actually test stability with games.


Cause not a single one of these tests checks for the single core stability.
Stable in all core is not the same and also running tests that can show instabilities, like GeekBench, does not guarantee you that the CO is stable.
Cause it can randomly pass it or not crash or reboot even if unstable.
You have one or more core that when the average load is low are boosting and are unstable.
With CoreCycler you can find the right CO counts; testing with P95 which is verifying if there's an error is the only reliable way to find out which one is the culprit.
Playing games can only tell you something is wrong but not which core crashed.


----------



## ManniX-ITA

I don't see anything particularly wrong, maybe @Nighthog has some tips?



farlucco said:


> ps . do you want a screenshot of the bios setting in ram modules ? xmp and setting?


Zentimings should be enough I think, let's see



farlucco said:


> i see in gigabyte forum there are also the beta f35b


I would try the F33 first, only then the F35b


----------



## FleischmannTV

ManniX-ITA said:


> Try to keep EDC high and limit with TDC, with PPT in excess of 20-30% of the maximum draw.


Could you give an example of PPT/TDC/EDC? Thank you.


----------



## farlucco

ManniX-ITA said:


> I don't see anything particularly wrong, maybe @Nighthog has some tips?
> 
> 
> 
> Zentimings should be enough I think, let's see
> 
> 
> 
> I would try the F33 first, only then the F35b


Thanks for the effort ,i dont know what do....and change the new motherboard with another brand(and maybe chipset) its really a pain in the a*s ....
Ill try tomorrow old bios and after beta....

Even change in the bios ,fast boot and ultrafast dont change nothing...ive tried ,just to see what happens...but the random cold/fake boot appers the same...


----------



## ManniX-ITA

FleischmannTV said:


> Could you give an example of PPT/TDC/EDC? Thank you.


I didn't find a ruleset with the 5000 that would work.

If you are not constrained by thermals, seems to be better to be generous.
EDC as much as possible (seems 140-160A is a good range for 1CCD, 180-245A for 2CCD)
PPT to the max (I have it at 280W, which is around the max I could get the CPU to top)
TDC used as limiter, this really depends on how much core you have (I have it set to 165A with the 5950x)

The only way to find the right values is to test with benchmarks
Different voltages, LLC, PBO scalar/boost settings all have an impact; the fine-tuning should be done for each specific setup

Both when there's a huge thermal constraint or it's weak limits too tight can reduce a lot the performances as well limits too high


----------



## ManniX-ITA

farlucco said:


> Thanks for the effort ,i dont know what do....and change the new motherboard with another brand(and maybe chipset) its really a pain in the a*s ....
> Ill try tomorrow old bios and after beta....


Try with the other BIOS
In case test with a manual ProcODT
Either 36.9/40 or 60. But 48 doesn't seem to be wrong.


----------



## Nighthog

ManniX-ITA said:


> I don't see anything particularly wrong, maybe @Nighthog has some tips?
> 
> 
> 
> Zentimings should be enough I think, let's see
> 
> 
> 
> I would try the F33 first, only then the F35b


procODT seems high @ 48Ohm for the kit of memory he has.

40 Ohm or lower should be more optimal. And maybe ClkDrv strength set for [20,20,20,20] might fix it either.
Should be no harm to test these things.


----------



## farlucco

ManniX-ITA said:


> Try with the other BIOS
> In case test with a manual ProcODT
> Either 36.9/40 or 60. But 48 doesn't seem to be wrong.





Nighthog said:


> procODT seems high @ 48Ohm for the kit of memory he has.
> 
> 40 Ohm or lower should be more optimal. And maybe ClkDrv strength set for [20,20,20,20] might fix it either.
> Should be no harm to test these things.


Im sorry guys,im not a newbie but not so expert... I find these options in bios, right? Just change auto to this values? Thanks


----------



## ManniX-ITA

farlucco said:


> Im sorry guys,im not a newbie but not so expert... I find these options in bios, right? Just change auto to this values? Thanks


Go to Advanced Memory settings from the Tweaker menu:










Instead of Auto select a fixed ProcODT and 20 Ohm for all the 4 values under CAD Bus Drive Strength


----------



## biggydeen

ManniX-ITA said:


> It could but would mean something is off
> I mean in all-core; single core is normal to go up to 1.5V.
> 
> No indeed, it's to test the stability of the count in CO.
> 
> Cause not a single one of these tests checks for the single core stability.
> Stable in all core is not the same and also running tests that can show instabilities, like GeekBench, does not guarantee you that the CO is stable.
> Cause it can randomly pass it or not crash or reboot even if unstable.
> You have one or more core that when the average load is low are boosting and are unstable.
> With CoreCycler you can find the right CO counts; testing with P95 which is verifying if there's an error is the only reliable way to find out which one is the culprit.
> Playing games can only tell you something is wrong but not which core crashed.


True, you can run cinebech on all cores sperately though. But I ran Corecycler yesterday. No problems found but a few hours later while watching a movie the pc just rebooted. Seeing in eventlog that core 0 had failed. Eventhough it passed corecycler a few hours earlier.

Anyhow, I found something that might be the issue. Known as the EDC bug. Not sure what this bug is about but when I raise EDC then all cores get a boost to 4.65. On stock settings EDC always hits 100% usage where PTT en TDC are always around 75% no matter the Curve optimizer offset. With no increase on vcore voltages or temp.


----------



## farlucco

Nighthog said:


> procODT seems high @ 48Ohm for the kit of memory he has.
> 40 Ohm or lower should be more optimal. And maybe ClkDrv strength set for [20,20,20,20] might fix it either.
> Should be no harm to test these things.





ManniX-ITA said:


> Go to Advanced Memory settings from the Tweaker menu:
> Instead of Auto select a fixed ProcODT and 20 Ohm for all the 4 values under CAD Bus Drive Strength


hi guys.... i've try with previous official bios f33 and last beta f35b ..... nothing change.... it could be good for 4/5 consecutive , and 1 fails ,or 1 or 2 and fails 1 times.....random ,not often but happens...
try also with f34 ,f33 and f35 with ProcOTD and CAS BDS values you give.....but nothing change ....stable in windows 10 but fake/cold boot randon.....

guys i dont know what other do.....

ram test already (and change already a pair....i think for nothing)
psu is a seasonic gx 850 new.... try with other cables and slot....
cpu works really fine with no error....
ssd same.....
radeon 480 nitro + old but always works a charm with other pc....

maybe the motherboard is not perfect compatible with all these component.....
maybe its time to change before the free return time expires.... and im thinking to go to asus b550 ....maybe a quality one to be sure...... 

what you think? 
i know it happens random and not ofter..... but i pay more than 1200 euros for have this .....


----------



## ManniX-ITA

farlucco said:


> maybe its time to change before the free return time expires....


at this point yes I'd profit on the free return
I've got an ASUS B550-Plus Gaming for my niece and it's an honest mainboard
there's also the B550-Pro now which is a tad better


----------



## farlucco

ManniX-ITA said:


> at this point yes I'd profit on the free return
> I've got an ASUS B550-Plus Gaming for my niece and it's an honest mainboard
> there's also the B550-Pro now which is a tad better


What you think i try? I will see the stryx gaming b550 maybe, that could have better vrm than normal gaming or pro....hope at least...


----------



## jimpsar

Ηi guyz, 
Back to AMD from a disaster Cpu 11900k, to X570 Aorus Ultra + 5950x
Been reading and trying pbo+curve optimizer settings 

Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd. X570 AORUS ULTRA - Geekbench Browser this is pbo off -17 all cores +150 boost

Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd. X570 AORUS ULTRA - Geekbench Browser this is pbo on 260 - 160 -240 -11 good 4 cores -16 rest 2 -25 all left cores

Any suggestions tips? 
thank you !!!


----------



## ManniX-ITA

farlucco said:


> What you think i try? I will see the stryx gaming b550 maybe, that could have better vrm than normal gaming or pro....hope at least...


Yes, even better but more expensive.

Check the spreadsheets:









B550 VRM DB sheet


시트1 Feedback : [email protected] Don't requst permission / You can leave comment :) Product,Price,Config,Phase Type,VRM Type,MOSFET (Vcore),PWM Controller,LAN,Wireless LAN,Audio ASUS ROG STRIX B550-XE Gaming WiFi,$ 330,14+2,Dual-Output,DrMOS,TI X95410RR 90A,ASP1405i (7+1),Intel I225-V (2.5...




docs.google.com













Elenco B550 con VRM


Foglio1 AMD ,Creato da R3d3x Tech qp,Usa la visualizzazione filtrata per confrontare le schede madri! Come? Chipset B550,<a href="https://www.youtube.com/c/TechqpR3d3x">https://www.youtube.com/c/TechqpR3d3x</a>,1) Clicca sulla riga 8 2) In alto a sinistra vicino all'icona della s...




docs.google.com


----------



## dansi

jimpsar said:


> Ηi guyz,
> Back to AMD from a disaster Cpu 11900k, to X570 Aorus Ultra + 5950x
> Been reading and trying pbo+curve optimizer settings
> 
> Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd. X570 AORUS ULTRA - Geekbench Browser this is pbo off -17 all cores +150 boost
> 
> Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd. X570 AORUS ULTRA - Geekbench Browser this is pbo on 260 - 160 -240 -11 good 4 cores -16 rest 2 -25 all left cores
> 
> Any suggestions tips?
> thank you !!!


I think that's as good as it gets for 5950x. What are your ambient temp and cooling used?


----------



## jimpsar

dansi said:


> I think that's as good as it gets for 5950x. What are your ambient temp and cooling used?


Thank you for reply 
Here in Greece it is pretty hot now. Around 27-28 ambient. Outside 38+ac cpu reached 81 in cpu tcl/die.
Cpu cooler x62 nzxt aio. I think that is very good. 
Cpuz also single is 685 multi 13450 
Seeing 5950x reaching 700+ and wonder if that is doable and any other help / suggestions of people here with good knowledge On AMD will be much appreciated.


----------



## GoforceReloaded

GoforceReloaded said:


> I have a bug with F34A & F34C bios for X570 xtreme rev 1.0 :
> 
> After some times the NIC (AQtion AQC107, 10Gbit) disconnect (i loose local & internet connection) and even bug my router and the whole local network on all devices (loosing wifi or ethernet connection).
> 
> If i disconnect the RJ45 cable from the NIC (AQtion AQC107, 10Gbit) : wifi of the router and ethernet connection is back and working directly on all devices.
> 
> If i disable the NIC (AQtion AQC107, 10Gbit) : wifi of the router and ethernet connection is back and working directly.
> 
> If i disable the NIC (AQtion AQC107, 10Gbit) and reenable it immediately, everything is working again.
> 
> I reflashed F34A & F34C with flashrom, same bug happening in less than ~20-30h of uptime (it's random).
> 
> I reflashed F33 with flashrom and no problem since 50h so far ... (but yes i need more hours, to confirm this bug with F34X bios)
> 
> Any way to tell Gigabyte that this bug exist ? xD


I'll answer to my post with a solution ... ! (if someone has the same problem ...)

So, Bios F33 & F34A/C are totally fine, the bug is not from them.

The bug come from a feature called "Recv Segment Coalescing" (IPv4 & IPv6).










They need to be disabled with my setup & local network otherwise the bug will happen after some times.

The bug has started after I did a clean install of Windows 10 so maybe these 2 settings was disabled by default before.


----------



## Xsilver_x

Hello everyone,

I'll keep it short, Recently I upgraded my system from an i7 3770k z77 setup to an Ryzen 9 5900x on a x570 aorus elite 1.0 board. I followed the qvl list of men supported and got the following kit F4-3800C14Q-32GTZN of course I go and load the xmp and the computer boot loops 3 times and puts memory at 2133 speed. 

I test all 4 dimms in memtest @ the rated 3800 speed they all (4 of them) pass.

So I take 2 of them out and test only in pairs of 2 modules and they both (2 modules, take out and put the other 2 modules) all work, again only when TWO modules are in A2 B2? It will not boot with all 4 modules installed, been playing with voltage and dram calculator the Ryzen everyone uses and I cannot get it to boot at the desired speed, so far about two weekends worth of troubleshooting, I am reaching out for help. Thank you for reading.


----------



## overpower

Xsilver_x said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I'll keep it short, Recently I upgraded my system from an i7 3770k z77 setup to an Ryzen 9 5900x on a x570 aorus elite 1.0 board. I followed the qvl list of men supported and got the following kit F4-3800C14Q-32GTZN of course I go and load the xmp and the computer boot loops 3 times and puts memory at 2133 speed.
> 
> I test all 4 dimms in memtest @ the rated 3800 speed they all (4 of them) pass.
> 
> So I take 2 of them out and test only in pairs of 2 modules and they both (2 modules, take out and put the other 2 modules) all work, again only when TWO modules are in A2 B2? It will not boot with all 4 modules installed, been playing with voltage and dram calculator the Ryzen everyone uses and I cannot get it to boot at the desired speed, so far about two weekends worth of troubleshooting, I am reaching out for help. Thank you for reading.


try to apply manually the voltage (try 1.39), and timings. Try 3600 and 3800 too


----------



## vasquez

Xsilver_x said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I'll keep it short, Recently I upgraded my system from an i7 3770k z77 setup to an Ryzen 9 5900x on a x570 aorus elite 1.0 board. I followed the qvl list of men supported and got the following kit F4-3800C14Q-32GTZN of course I go and load the xmp and the computer boot loops 3 times and puts memory at 2133 speed.
> 
> I test all 4 dimms in memtest @ the rated 3800 speed they all (4 of them) pass.
> 
> So I take 2 of them out and test only in pairs of 2 modules and they both (2 modules, take out and put the other 2 modules) all work, again only when TWO modules are in A2 B2? It will not boot with all 4 modules installed, been playing with voltage and dram calculator the Ryzen everyone uses and I cannot get it to boot at the desired speed, so far about two weekends worth of troubleshooting, I am reaching out for help. Thank you for reading.


Hey, I'm having the same cold boot difficulties as yourself with a Gigabyte X570 Aorus Pro rev 1.0 running a G.Skill Trident Z F4-3600C17-16GTZKW 2x16GB. I've been troubleshooting for the last 2 weeks even RMA-ed my CPU and running with a backup Ryzen 3 1200. What seems to be working OK for me now is updating to beta bios versoin F34B, setting the memory to 2933MHz and all the timings manually. After this is done I've raised the DRAM voltage to 1.4V and VSOC to 1.1V (1.35V as present in XMP doesn't help this issue...) It's been booting straight to Windows 10 in ~14 sec with no cold boots/hangs at memory training. What I'm suspecting is low voltage on memory training/initialization and getting stuck in a CPU-DRAM cycle as suggested by the diagnostic leds on the motherboard.


----------



## Xsilver_x

Overpower once I get home from I will apply this. Again thanks for the help


----------



## Xsilver_x

Xsilver_x said:


> Overpower once I get home from I will apply this. Again thanks for the help


@work still


----------



## doza

finally got some time to mess with my proc and have some questions. I tried WHEAServiceSetup_1_2_0_0.msi and after logging to windows i get whea19 as usual after going above 3733mhz fclk and after starting to use computer it seems fine, no more whea thanks to this program.
problem is after some time i get this 7045 event id and it changes voltages for soc ccd and vddp on it's own during windows usage, ns in aida seems fine.I did not tweak ram timings just changed primary timings to 16 and ram voltage to 1.5v as it is b-die so it should be safe right?
P.S in zentimings program u can see voltages i tried, but on event 7045 u can see what windows changed it into...


----------



## ManniX-ITA

doza said:


> problem is after some time i get this 7045 event id and it changes voltages for soc ccd and vddp on it's own during windows usage, ns in aida seems fine.I did not tweak ram timings just changed primary timings to 16 and ram voltage to 1.5v as it is b-die so it should be safe right?


That message is only telling that you started some program that is using the WinRing driver, eg. like Zentimings
Are you sure it's changing the voltages? It's pretty odd.
The "Try with VSOC..." etc is the name of a folder on your desktop from where you started this program.

For a 5900x would be better to try SOC at least at 1.2V, CCD between 950/1000 and IOD up to 1100.
Otherwise it's probably either to get unstable or slower than 3733MHz.
Use Geekbench 5 to take a reference and compare it with FCLK 2000.


----------



## kingwaffle

Has anyone experienced any WHEA Cache Hierarchy Errors with the latest BIOS?

Recently I started getting them but only when my machine is idle. I did some light reading online and it seemed to indicate a failing processor.

I went out and bought another 5950x last night to hold me over while the RMA process takes place..... but it also exhibits the same problem.

Everything is completely stock.

Memtest looks good. I'm Prime95ing it now but I don't expect it to cough up any errors.

Edit: Naturally as soon as I hit send it puked and I got another Cache Hierarchy Error, so it must also occur at load. I'll keep digging.

Edit 2: My issue is very likely caused by this unfortunate incompatibility between a specific build of HWiNFO64 and my GPU. I think the recent AMD drivers made it more apparent.


----------



## jimpsar

Anyone with 5950x + Aorus ultra pbo limits curve suggestions, tips for better performance in gaming mainly? 
Also what power plan are you using? 
Thank you


----------



## Xsilver_x

overpower said:


> try to apply manually the voltage (try 1.39), and timings. Try 3600 and 3800 too


should I still bring it down to that voltage even if the kit says it runs at 1.50v?


----------



## Xsilver_x

vasquez said:


> Hey, I'm having the same cold boot difficulties as yourself with a Gigabyte X570 Aorus Pro rev 1.0 running a G.Skill Trident Z F4-3600C17-16GTZKW 2x16GB. I've been troubleshooting for the last 2 weeks even RMA-ed my CPU and running with a backup Ryzen 3 1200. What seems to be working OK for me now is updating to beta bios versoin F34B, setting the memory to 2933MHz and all the timings manually. After this is done I've raised the DRAM voltage to 1.4V and VSOC to 1.1V (1.35V as present in XMP doesn't help this issue...) It's been booting straight to Windows 10 in ~14 sec with no cold boots/hangs at memory training. What I'm suspecting is low voltage on memory training/initialization and getting stuck in a CPU-DRAM cycle as suggested by the diagnostic leds on the motherboard.


Thanks for the reply, i am about to give it a try and report, also the AORUS ELITE does not seem to have a F34B bios, website only has the F34 for my board and its the one I am already running. Will still try the voltages though


----------



## overpower

Xsilver_x said:


> should I still bring it down to that voltage even if the kit says it runs at 1.50v?


didnt saw that you had 4 modules. Keep it at 1.5


----------



## overpower

vasquez said:


> Hey, I'm having the same cold boot difficulties as yourself with a Gigabyte X570 Aorus Pro rev 1.0 running a G.Skill Trident Z F4-3600C17-16GTZKW 2x16GB. I've been troubleshooting for the last 2 weeks even RMA-ed my CPU and running with a backup Ryzen 3 1200. What seems to be working OK for me now is updating to beta bios versoin F34B, setting the memory to 2933MHz and all the timings manually. After this is done I've raised the DRAM voltage to 1.4V and VSOC to 1.1V (1.35V as present in XMP doesn't help this issue...) It's been booting straight to Windows 10 in ~14 sec with no cold boots/hangs at memory training. What I'm suspecting is low voltage on memory training/initialization and getting stuck in a CPU-DRAM cycle as suggested by the diagnostic leds on the motherboard.


No issues here with 2x16 kit (mines actually oced to 3800mhz) 1.38v


----------



## vasquez

overpower said:


> No issues here with 2x16 kit (mines actually oced to 3800mhz) 1.38v


Unfortunately still having cold boot issues tho it starts on the second try now. Any ideas?


----------



## Xsilver_x

overpower said:


> didnt saw that you had 4 modules. Keep it at 1.5


Ok just finished doing the following:
-left mem voltage 1.50 but didnt help so i bumped it up to 1.55 just to see if it helps
-bumped PM_1VSOC from 1.0v to 1.1v
-applied XMP for 3800 then i went in and manually applied the exact settings from xmp to all available "Auto" settings, disabled XMP to manually set multiplier to 38.00 and verified timing stayed. saved and nothing computer boot loops 3 times and starts with mem at 2133 with all 4 modules installed
-tried 36, 32 multiplier and nothing

this is weird, with only 2 modules i can hit 3800 xmp and even 4000mhz with 2000mhz on FCLK no issues. Why cant it do it with 4?


----------



## Xsilver_x

vasquez said:


> Hey, I'm having the same cold boot difficulties as yourself with a Gigabyte X570 Aorus Pro rev 1.0 running a G.Skill Trident Z F4-3600C17-16GTZKW 2x16GB. I've been troubleshooting for the last 2 weeks even RMA-ed my CPU and running with a backup Ryzen 3 1200. What seems to be working OK for me now is updating to beta bios versoin F34B, setting the memory to 2933MHz and all the timings manually. After this is done I've raised the DRAM voltage to 1.4V and VSOC to 1.1V (1.35V as present in XMP doesn't help this issue...) It's been booting straight to Windows 10 in ~14 sec with no cold boots/hangs at memory training. What I'm suspecting is low voltage on memory training/initialization and getting stuck in a CPU-DRAM cycle as suggested by the diagnostic leds on the motherboard.


the VSOC voltage you suggested, that goes in the PM_1VSOC option correct?


----------



## Sleepycat

Xsilver_x said:


> Ok just finished doing the following:
> -left mem voltage 1.50 but didnt help so i bumped it up to 1.55 just to see if it helps
> -bumped PM_1VSOC from 1.0v to 1.1v
> -applied XMP for 3800 then i went in and manually applied the exact settings from xmp to all available "Auto" settings, disabled XMP to manually set multiplier to 38.00 and verified timing stayed. saved and nothing computer boot loops 3 times and starts with mem at 2133 with all 4 modules installed
> -tried 36, 32 multiplier and nothing
> 
> this is weird, with only 2 modules i can hit 3800 xmp and even 4000mhz with 2000mhz on FCLK no issues. Why cant it do it with 4?


Because of the limitations of the motherboard connections/traces and the memory controller.

I'm also running 4 sticks and I can only get it to 3600/1800 MHz, regardless of voltage used. With 2 sticks, I can get into Windows at 3866/1933 MHz, without even changing the voltages.


----------



## Xsilver_x

Sleepycat said:


> Because of the limitations of the motherboard connections/traces and the memory controller.
> 
> I'm also running 4 sticks and I can only get it to 3600/1800 MHz, regardless of voltage used. With 2 sticks, I can get into Windows at 3866/1933 MHz, without even changing the voltages.


Ok, I think i understand. But why would gigabyte show this exact mem kit on their QVL approve list for Vermeer? I also noticed on G.Skill's site for the motherboards support on THEIR QVL is only a small list of ASUS boards and thats it?!?!

I downloaded DRAM calculator again, uploaded XMP for 3800 and calculated SAFE. Imputed all settings manually except the following:
-tRRDS set to 4, calculator said 3 but my mobo wont go that low
-only changed tRFC to the calculator recommended, but i did not change tRFC2, and tRFC4, my mobo has these extra options
-DID NOT change SOC Voltage, VDDG CCD, VDDG IOD, and cLDO VDDP as they dont appear spelled out exactly like that on this gigabyte board, and did not want to just guess and change something
-computer this time only looped twice and started at default 2133 speed again.


----------



## Alugard

Hi guys,
Hopefully, you can help me with the problem I have with X570 Aorus Elite. Bought as faulty - do not POST. It turns on, light near CPU is on, all fans spinning and black screen. I tested on working CPU 3600x, working RAM and GPU. RAM I tried all possible combinations various sticks, single-channel, dual-channel. There is no visual damage on the board, I looked carefully. I flashed the latest bios, tried older ones, beta. Flashing seems to be fine, no any issues, all as expected. When it turns on, USB devices are not lit - means no led on keyboard or laser beam on the mouse. But later if I reinsert it back it flashes for a moment and no light again. Removed the battery for 15 min. Waited when on for maybe 20 min. None of what I did above nothing helps, still black screen. Any ideas where and how to look next? Thanks!


----------



## vasquez

Xsilver_x said:


> the VSOC voltage you suggested, that goes in the PM_1VSOC option correct?


That's VCORE SOC in my BIOS not PM_1VSOC, that one I left on Auto.


----------



## vasquez

Alugard said:


> Hi guys,
> Hopefully, you can help me with the problem I have with X570 Aorus Elite. Bought as faulty - do not POST. It turns on, light near CPU is on, all fans spinning and black screen. I tested on working CPU 3600x, working RAM and GPU. RAM I tried all possible combinations various sticks, single-channel, dual-channel. There is no visual damage on the board, I looked carefully. I flashed the latest bios, tried older ones, beta. Flashing seems to be fine, no any issues, all as expected. When it turns on, USB devices are not lit - means no led on keyboard or laser beam on the mouse. But later if I reinsert it back it flashes for a moment and no light again. Removed the battery for 15 min. Waited when on for maybe 20 min. None of what I did above nothing helps, still black screen. Any ideas where and how to look next? Thanks!


That board might actually be dead from the looks of it...


----------



## AllenConstantin

Hi guys,

I hope all of you are well!

Out of curiosity, anyone of you with a Ryzen 3900x and an Aorus Elite F32 bios?

While my last bios time shows 8.4 seconds, it's still not fast enough from when I press the power button on the machine until I reach windows.

It worked before in an instant. Do you know what could be the issue? Also, CSM is enabled. If I disable it, the bios lag and the last boot time in windows shows 24.5 seconds. 

I very much appreciate your reply!

Best,
Allen


----------



## ManniX-ITA

AllenConstantin said:


> It worked before in an instant. Do you know what could be the issue? Also, CSM is enabled. If I disable it, the bios lag and the last boot time in windows shows 24.5 seconds.








How to turn on or off fast startup in Windows 8.1, 10, and 11 - Lenovo Support GT







support.lenovo.com





You should enable Fast Startup and Hibernation in Windows.
AFAIK works only if UEFI mode and with Secure Boot and Fast Boot selected in BIOS.
Shouldn't work in CSM mode; UEFI mode on GigaByte sadly causes BIOS lag on some configurations, they never fixed it.


----------



## AllenConstantin

ManniX-ITA said:


> How to turn on or off fast startup in Windows 8.1, 10, and 11 - Lenovo Support GT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> support.lenovo.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You should enable Fast Startup and Hibernation in Windows.
> AFAIK works only if UEFI mode and with Secure Boot and Fast Boot selected in BIOS.
> Shouldn't work in CSM mode; UEFI mode on GigaByte sadly causes BIOS lag on some configurations, they never fixed it.



Thanks for this info, but it seems that nothing works so that I can boot into Windows faster... this is really strange... Last boot time shows 8.2 seconds but not instantly. Usually, when I turned on the PC it would boot in 5-6 seconds to desktop.


EDIT: Solved it by re-installing the chipset drivers and uncheck and check the fast startup option...


----------



## ManniX-ITA

AllenConstantin said:


> Thanks for this info, but it seems that nothing works so that I can boot into Windows faster... this is really strange... Last boot time shows 8.2 seconds but not instantly. Usually, when I turned on the PC it would boot in 5-6 seconds to desktop.


Fast Startup uses hibernation, it's not a real reboot.
If it's not working something is blocking your PC to go into hibernation.
You could try to go manually into hibernation.



Spoiler: Show commands in shutdown menu

































Check with this command with a privileged command prompt, maybe something is blocking it:



Code:


powercfg /requests


----------



## Xsilver_x

vasquez said:


> That's VCORE SOC in my BIOS not PM_1VSOC, that one I left on Auto.


ok thanks for clarifying that out, i will check that.


----------



## Alugard

vasquez said:


> That board might actually be dead from the looks of it...


But it is starting, power is there. It is clearly not completely dead, bios can be flashed. It can be something with memory or CPU I guess...


----------



## seven777sense

ManniX-ITA said:


> I didn't find a ruleset with the 5000 that would work.
> 
> If you are not constrained by thermals, seems to be better to be generous.
> EDC as much as possible (seems 140-160A is a good range for 1CCD, 180-245A for 2CCD)
> PPT to the max (I have it at 280W, which is around the max I could get the CPU to top)
> TDC used as limiter, this really depends on how much core you have (I have it set to 165A with the 5950x)
> 
> The only way to find the right values is to test with benchmarks
> Different voltages, LLC, PBO scalar/boost settings all have an impact; the fine-tuning should be done for each specific setup
> 
> Both when there's a huge thermal constraint or it's weak limits too tight can reduce a lot the performances as well limits too high


can you elaborate on what is the meaning of TDC used as limiter ? i have a 5600x so 6 cores. any specific benchmarks we should use to find the right value? is monitoring while running CinebenchR23 good enough ?


----------



## ManniX-ITA

seven777sense said:


> can you elaborate on what is the meaning of TDC used as limiter ? i have a 5600x so 6 cores. any specific benchmarks we should use to find the right value? is monitoring while running CinebenchR23 good enough ?


Cinebench should be enough.
Usually tuned the best for CB works good for general purpose.
I'd tune it with CB but then also double check and fine-tune with CPU-z and Geekbench 5.

Limiting with PPT and EDC often is detrimental for performances.
While choking with TDC keeps the bonus from high PPT/EDC and if it's at the right spot often better scores with lower temperatures.


----------



## ryouiki

Looks like they have post F34 (Final) for Aorus Master, though I have not had time to try to install it myself:



https://download.gigabyte.com/FileList/BIOS/mb_bios_x570-aorus-master_f34.zip


----------



## kazukun

X570 AORUS XTREME BIOS F34


https://download.gigabyte.com/FileList/BIOS/mb_bios_x570-aorus-xtreme_f34.zip


----------



## ryouiki

F34 on 2nd system now, no noticeable difference between F34b, SMU for 3000 series is the same, still appears to be AGESA 1.2.0.3b.


----------



## Yuke

nevermind got ****ed by hwinfo64 update


----------



## saunupe1911

I'm super stable (minus the USB issues smh) on F33 and can hit 5025Mhz on my best core. Not sure if I want to touch F34. I may flip the switch and use my other BIOS profile


----------



## trikats

F35 posted on Gigabyte's site for the X570 Aorus Elite and Wifi.








X570 AORUS ELITE (rev. 1.0) Support | Motherboard - GIGABYTE Global


Lasting Quality from GIGABYTE.GIGABYTE Ultra Durable™ motherboards bring together a unique blend of features and technologies that offer users the absolute ...




www.gigabyte.com












X570 AORUS ELITE WIFI (rev. 1.x) Support | Motherboard - GIGABYTE U.S.A.


Lasting Quality from GIGABYTE.GIGABYTE Ultra Durable™ motherboards bring together a unique blend of features and technologies that offer users the absolute ...




www.gigabyte.com


----------



## LionAlonso

Yuke said:


> nevermind got ****ed by hwinfo64 update


Sorry, is there a problem with the last hwinfo update?


----------



## Xsilver_x

vasquez said:


> That's VCORE SOC in my BIOS not PM_1VSOC, that one I left on Auto.


Ok tried the vcore soc and still no go, even on the new F35 bios posted hours ago, shame my F4-3800C14Q-32GTZN seem to have really good reviews and stuff just not with an AORUS ELITE X570, seems like this kit likes ASUS, MSI higher end boards, at least way more expensive than mine smh.


----------



## coolroy

Long time lurker rather than poster.

Previously on F33 bios unable to run 1T wait state on ram at 3600Mhz could on previous bios F31.

Good news after upgrading to F34 bios now ram runs at 1T wait states at 3600Mhz...happy camper here.


----------



## Xsilver_x

Alright guys been playing all day with the mem and motherboard. Different freq and bioses. Going to bed this is as far as I got:
Mobo: Aorus Elite X570 (F35 Bios)
CPU: 5900x
Mem: TridentZ Neo F4-3800C14Q-32GTZN

Reset bios, and started from scratch, applied XMP and lowered multiplier to 21.33 and progress one by one all the way up to 34.67 multiplier, anything after that the computer bootloops 3 times and restarts with 2133 speed. This is with ALL 4 modules installed.

Still to do:
-Stability test
-Tighten timings as i just used the same timings for XMP @3800
-My DRAM to FSB Ratio seems like trash
-Benchmarking to see what freqs are for best gaming performance
-Ask community on what else I can tweak, maybe move on to CPU OC














*CPU*: AMD Ryzen 5900x | *Motherboard*: Gigabyte Aorus Elite X570 (1.0) | *GPU*: GeForce GTX 1070 | *RAM*: TridentZ Neo F4-3800C14Q-32GTZN (4x8Gb) (Samsung B-die)| *Storage*: Sabrent Rocket 4 _Plus (_x 2) NVMe M.2 in RAID-0 | *Cooling*: CPU water block Cuplex Kryos NEXT .925 silver edition, Custom Water loop with, 240 Phobya G-Changer Rad. | *Case*: NZXT Switch 810 (old school but great)


----------



## Krradr

Hello everyone, what is the best bios for ryzen 3700x? Currently i am using F30.


----------



## ryouiki

Xsilver_x said:


> View attachment 2517453


I have to assume that B-Die 4x8 SR (all matching?) I'm not as knowledgeable on memory as the others here but that ProcODT / VDIMM is seems insanely high for 3467 with GDM on. My Gskill 3200CL14 4x8SR can do 3733 with a VDIMM "set" at 1.38 (1.360 in BIOS) with ProctODT of 30.0 if I leave GDM on.


----------



## Ohim

*Xsilver_x*

Everything seems to be quite high ... for starters tRFC at 600 is simply awful .. VSOC i presume is about 1.2V given the reading. Also tRC at 81 is again without logic.

4 sticks of ram tested few hours with MemTest in extreme mode, no errors.


This is mine at 3600 CL14


----------



## Yuke

LionAlonso said:


> Sorry, is there a problem with the last hwinfo update?


no, i just misread the "core clocks" entry as core 0...never saw that line before (or maybe deactivated it at some point)


----------



## 0v3rcl0ck4ld4

kazukun said:


> X570 AORUS XTREME BIOS F34
> 
> 
> https://download.gigabyte.com/FileList/BIOS/mb_bios_x570-aorus-xtreme_f34.zip


Just flashed my x570 Aorus Xtreme (Rev. 1.0) from F10 to this *F34* since on the weekend I want to install 5950X CPU. *Now warm boot (aka soft boot) does not work (Ryzen 3900X with ASUS TUF Gaming GeForce RTX 3090 OC)!*

F34

Checksum : B94C
Update AMD AGESA ComboV2 1.2.0.3 B for Ryzen 5000 G-Series processors support

As usual, directly after the firmware update I triggered "Load Optimized Defaults".

*Cold boot works fine* but for example restarts from BIOS (i.e. exit without saving) or from Windows 10 will cause the board to fail after one long and two fast beeps with LED error code 64.
On some restarts it also beeps but stops at a later stage (e.g. at A8 where I have to enter my BIOS password). When it stops at a later stage, there is no display signal/output so I cannot see anything. I guess it is still in some invalid state since it also beeped the same way as when it stops at 64.

To heal the system I just have to do a short press on the power button (PC shuts down immediately). Then short press power button again (cold boot) and it works fine. I can log in to Windows 10 and everything works fine.










Note:

this happens no matter if I use my original settings (like XMP memory profile) OR the "Optimized Defaults".
with F10 I never had ANY issues
unplugging all USB devices except my Logitech keyboard does not help

My other system components:

AMD Ryzen 9 3900X
ASUS TUF Gaming GeForce RTX 3090 OC Edition 24GB
2x 16 GB Corsair Vengeance RGB PRO DDR4 3200MHz C16
Corsair MP600 2TB Gen 4 PCIe x4 NVMe M.2 SSD
be quiet! DARK POWER 12 850W power supply
Since the cold boot works without any problems I have tested if it is also stable.
And yeah it is perfectly stable after cold boot even when running 3dmark GPU/CPU benchmark (results are also good).
So what the heck is going on with warm boot?

Anyone has the same issue or knows how to solve this so that not only cold boot works? 🤦‍♂️

*UPDATE 1:*
After flashing back to F10 and then trying F33 and F34 again (step by step enabling things)
I have isolated the BIOS option which causes the warm boot issue. As soon as "*CSM Support*"
is disabled (in order to get the "Secure Boot" option) the warm boot issue occurs!
Note that I always had "CSM Support" disabled on F10 since I want to use Secure Boot.
So there is some issue with F33 and F34 when disabling "CSM Support", at least with my
hardware configuration. Not sure if it matters but I have an Infineon (IFX) TPM 2.0 chip
with version 5.63.3353.0 installed

*UPDATE 2:*
Here is a recording of the beep code. It's a long beep followed by two short beeps.
BeepCode.m4a

*UPDATE 3:*
Here is a video showing a failing warm boot from BIOS ("Exit Without Saving") followed by a working cold boot.
Note that the beeps happen when the LED shows 25 and then it stops at 64. In contrast the cold boot works
fine and ends at AA (all good).
1.mp4

*UPDATE 4:*
I found a workaround!!! If I remove the DisplayPort 1.2 cable and instead use an HDMI 2.0 cable then
the warm boot issue is gone! LMAO!?! Had this idea since the beep code means it is stopping
somewhere in the graphics card initialization stage and other people had issues with DisplayPort and
certain BIOS settings. So what the hell... something is seriously wrong with these BIOS versions.
I mean how can DisplayPort usage cause a halt during warm boots if not because of some super
crazy bug in the newer firmware versions? This is 100% reproducible, as soon as I replace the
HDMI cable with the DisplayPort cable the warm boot issue is back!

*UPDATE 5:*
Today I noticed something more or less funny. When I don't turn the display on (HDMI 2.0),
BIOS will not COLD boot and halt with the same beep codes that I had with DP on warm boots.
As soon as I turn the display on PC will cold boot without any issues. What is going on?
Is there some new logic in the newer BIOS versions that is doing some fancy checks on the
graphics card output? If that is the case then maybe this new logic is buggy, at least I see no
reason for the BIOS to halt just because the connected display is turned off. It's again 100%
reproducible, if the display is turned off BIOS will not boot.


----------



## Xsilver_x

ryouiki said:


> I have to assume that B-Die 4x8 SR (all matching?) I'm not as knowledgeable on memory as the others here but that ProcODT / VDIMM is seems insanely high for 3467 with GDM on. My Gskill 3200CL14 4x8SR can do 3733 with a VDIMM "set" at 1.38 (1.360 in BIOS) with ProctODT of 30.0 if I leave GDM on.


First thank you for looking at my specs on this men, you are correct they are all matching, it's a kit that gskill sells with 4 modules. I also agree that everything is ridiculously high, everything is on auto, I just kept increasing multiplier till crash. 

I do need to start tuning, and lowering stuff, hopefully I have time this weekend. I will look into the things you mentioned and post again. Thanks


----------



## Xsilver_x

Ohim said:


> *Xsilver_x*
> 
> Everything seems to be quite high ... for starters tRFC at 600 is simply awful .. VSOC i presume is about 1.2V given the reading. Also tRC at 81 is again without logic.
> 
> 4 sticks of ram tested few hours with MemTest in extreme mode, no errors.
> 
> 
> This is mine at 3600 CL14
> View attachment 2517461


Lol yes totally agree, I've been leaving everything on auto and increasing multiplier just to start, need to get tuning now and get some of these numbers down. I got a lot of reading to do, there is tons of guides out there for this, not too much info with 5000's, so far I've found "project hydra" by the same dude that made Ryzen calculator, but it's not out yet.

And it seems my kit is quite uncommon, bummer


----------



## dansi

f34 seems to work fine for 5900x and master, i think it may even reduced the single core boost temps a bit, i can maintain the boost longer


----------



## ryouiki

Xsilver_x said:


> First thank you for looking at my specs on this men, you are correct they are all matching, it's a kit that gskill sells with 4 modules. I also agree that everything is ridiculously high, everything is on auto, I just kept increasing multiplier till crash.
> 
> I do need to start tuning, and lowering stuff, hopefully I have time this weekend. I will look into the things you mentioned and post again. Thanks


Looking at the specs on that kit, I would think it should work with just XMP (it is actually QVL for ASUS x570 boards), and seems like it should be a higher end bin of B-Die.... then again I also have a 4x8 set of Gskill 3600Cl15 and could never get it to run as well (frequency/timings) as 3200CL14 FlareX.

You might check out the AMD memory thread / ask for help, there are very knowledge people there. From what I understand from reading from Veii and others, seems like you want to get that ProcODT way down first for Single Rank.


----------



## TaunyTiger

I've got lower MEM latency with F34. Had a hard time reacing lower than 55ns before, now last run gave me 53,7ns.


----------



## dansi

TaunyTiger said:


> I've got lower MEM latency with F34. Had a hard time reacing lower than 55ns before, now last run gave me 53,7ns.


i may not be surprised, aida64 latency is heavily single core and f34 seems to make single core perform higher. i haven't given a more thorough testing tbf


----------



## 0v3rcl0ck4ld4

I found a workaround!!! If I remove the DisplayPort 1.2 cable and instead use an HDMI 2.0 cable then
the warm boot issue is gone! LMAO!?! Had this idea since the beep code means it is stopping
somewhere in the graphics card initialization stage and other people had issues with DisplayPort and
certain BIOS settings. So what the hell... something is seriously wrong with these BIOS versions.
I mean how can DisplayPort usage cause a halt during warm boots if not because of some super
crazy bug in the newer firmware versions? This is 100% reproducible, as soon as I replace the
HDMI cable with the DisplayPort cable the warm boot issue is back!


----------



## ryouiki

0v3rcl0ck4ld4 said:


> So what the hell... something is seriously wrong with these BIOS versions.
> I mean how can DisplayPort usage cause a halt during warm boots if not because of some super
> crazy bug in the newer firmware versions? This is 100% reproducible, as soon as I replace the
> HDMI cable with the DisplayPort cable the warm boot issue is back!


Might be some compatibility issue between TUF 3090? I've always had CSM disabled since F11 all the way to F34, and neither system (1080Ti and 5700XT) have ever had issues booting connected via DisplayPort. Sadly not sure about 3000 series Nvidia cards, been on EVGA's waiting list for 6+months.


----------



## KedarWolf

ryouiki said:


> Might be some compatibility issue between TUF 3090? I've always had CSM disabled since F11 all the way to F34, and neither system (1080Ti and 5700XT) have ever had issues booting connected via DisplayPort. Sadly not sure about 3000 series Nvidia cards, been on EVGA's waiting list for 6+months.


if you're waiting for a Kingpin there is a way to see how far down your name is on the queue. Let me know, I'll ask the guy that showed me where he is on the queue.


----------



## ManniX-ITA

0v3rcl0ck4ld4 said:


> I mean how can DisplayPort usage cause a halt during warm boots if not because of some super
> crazy bug in the newer firmware versions?


Are you sure the DP cable is certified?


----------



## 0v3rcl0ck4ld4

I was using the DisplayPort cable which came with my Asus ROG Strix XG279Q monitor. The cable has ASUS's "Rebulic Of Gamers" slogan engraved.

I have no idea if this cable is VESA certified. It looks like the 20th pin is available which would be REALLY BAD if the wire for that pin is a live wire:
  

I doubt Asus is so stupid to package displays with cables not suitable for direct connections (i.e. 20th pin wired) but who knows... 🤦‍♂️ I would probably need to cut open the cable to see if the 20th pin is a dead pin as it should be for direct connection cables.

Btw I have ordered a VESA certified DP 1.4 cable and will test with that. Because now I am really curious what is wrong with DP.


----------



## trikats

0v3rcl0ck4ld4 said:


> I found a workaround!!! If I remove the DisplayPort 1.2 cable and instead use an HDMI 2.0 cable then
> the warm boot issue is gone! LMAO!?! Had this idea since the beep code means it is stopping
> somewhere in the graphics card initialization stage and other people had issues with DisplayPort and
> certain BIOS settings. So what the hell... something is seriously wrong with these BIOS versions.
> I mean how can DisplayPort usage cause a halt during warm boots if not because of some super
> crazy bug in the newer firmware versions? This is 100% reproducible, as soon as I replace the
> HDMI cable with the DisplayPort cable the warm boot issue is back!


Make sure it is a VESA certified DP cable.
Try different ports on the GPU and different DP cables if you have it.
Reset the bios (remove battery, head/jumper, button) and the re-flash the bios.
Hopefully one of those options will fix it.


----------



## ManniX-ITA

0v3rcl0ck4ld4 said:


> I would probably need to cut open the cable to see if the 20th pin is a dead pin as it should be for direct connection cables.


If you have a Digital Multi Meter you can check where it's connected.
I wouldn't be surprised much if it would be a bad cable; ASUS doesn't build the cable and could have been very well sloppy enough to forget to check the supplier.
Most monitor manufacturers did exactly the same in the past.


----------



## 0v3rcl0ck4ld4

Already tried all 3 DP slots, warm boot issue happens with all of them. Also ordered a VESA certified cable and will report back if that makes a difference.


----------



## 0v3rcl0ck4ld4

ManniX-ITA said:


> If you have a Digital Multi Meter you can check where it's connected.
> I wouldn't be surprised much if it would be a bad cable; ASUS doesn't build the cable and could have been very well sloppy enough to forget to check the supplier.
> Most monitor manufacturers did exactly the same in the past.


Unfortunately not so waiting for the new cable to test.

If it is really the cable, then why the hell it was working for months with F10. And why is only the warm boot not working with the newer versions.


----------



## ManniX-ITA

0v3rcl0ck4ld4 said:


> Unfortunately not so waiting for the new cable to test.


Wish you good luck.
Just avoid using that cable.
A lot of people ended up with bricked mainboard and/or GPU.


----------



## 0v3rcl0ck4ld4

ManniX-ITA said:


> Wish you good luck.
> Just avoid using that cable.
> A lot of people ended up with bricked mainboard and/or GPU.


Thanks man, that sounds really scary especially when it comes to a totally overpriced 3090 🤦‍♂️


----------



## Xsilver_x

ryouiki said:


> Looking at the specs on that kit, I would think it should work with just XMP (it is actually QVL for ASUS x570 boards), and seems like it should be a higher end bin of B-Die.... then again I also have a 4x8 set of Gskill 3600Cl15 and could never get it to run as well (frequency/timings) as 3200CL14 FlareX.
> 
> You might check out the AMD memory thread / ask for help, there are very knowledge people there. From what I understand from reading from Veii and others, seems like you want to get that ProcODT way down first for Single Rank.


Good to know there are others running in 4 dimm configurations, I had the chance to order another mobo, should be here next week, just want to rule out that or see if its the cpu that is limiting this mem


----------



## Xsilver_x

Ohim said:


> *Xsilver_x*
> 
> Everything seems to be quite high ... for starters tRFC at 600 is simply awful .. VSOC i presume is about 1.2V given the reading. Also tRC at 81 is again without logic.
> 
> 4 sticks of ram tested few hours with MemTest in extreme mode, no errors.
> 
> 
> This is mine at 3600 CL14
> View attachment 2517461


totally agree, they are stupid high, thats auto for you. Going to try some of your configs, how many of those would you say are on auto? also are you running 2 modules or 4 modules?


----------



## prymortal

Anyone else with the F34 bios on a X570Master (rev 1.0 here, 5900x) notice that the CPU voltage is locked to 1.4-1.5V at idle? (Auto & normal)
Lucky i set my fan's on a custom profile or i'd never noticed the high temps at idle!
Edit: reflashed Twice & Fixed....


----------



## ryouiki

coolroy said:


> Long time lurker rather than poster.
> 
> Previously on F33 bios unable to run 1T wait state on ram at 3600Mhz could on previous bios F31.
> 
> Good news after upgrading to F34 bios now ram runs at 1T wait states at 3600Mhz...happy camper here.


Thanks for this post.... out of curiosity I tried this since I haven't been able to run 1T GDM off since somewhere back before F3x, and to my surprise it is working again for F34 (7000% coverage so far).


----------



## pewpewlazer

Just upgraded to an X570 Aorus Master + 5900X this evening, and I'm already about to throw it in a dumpster after about 2 hours.

First off, it will randomly go to a black screen when sitting in the BIOS (F32 BIOS on a rev 1.2 board if it matters) and require a reboot. WHY???

Second, how do you get Windows 11 installed on this disaster of a motherboard/platform? I had downloaded the latest Windows 10 dev insider ISO (why they don't post the Win 11 ISO on the insider page, lord only knows) and had no issues installing it. But the second I opened Windows update, my computer froze. Upon rebooting, I was greeted with repeated "INACCESSIBLE BOOT DEVICE" green screens. Apparently some sort of AMD NVMe driver issue (driver issues with AMD... WHAT A SHOCKER)?

Currently on a normal release copy of Windows 10 and praying that it installs all the latest updates without crashing into a brick wall. Really wishing I bought a 10850k like a sane person right about now...


----------



## ManniX-ITA

pewpewlazer said:


> First off, it will randomly go to a black screen when sitting in the BIOS (F32 BIOS on a rev 1.2 board if it matters) and require a reboot. WHY???


Are you as well using a DP cable? If that's the case check if it's certified.
GigaByte boards are much more sensible (weaker shielding) than others; if it was working before doesn't matter.


----------



## pewpewlazer

ManniX-ITA said:


> Are you as well using a DP cable? If that's the case check if it's certified.
> GigaByte boards are much more sensible (weaker shielding) than others; if it was working before doesn't matter.


Yes I'm using DP. Not sure why that would matter since the display output is from my graphics card and not the motherboard...

But anyway, I'm using an Accel DP cable, which is allegedly VESA certified. Does 200hz @ 3440x1440 without any issues... switched ports so that the UEFI would output to my other monitor using a different DP cable (Dell OEM cable? Not really sure), but the same thing happens.


----------



## ManniX-ITA

pewpewlazer said:


> But anyway, I'm using an Accel DP cable, which is allegedly VESA certified. Does 200hz @ 3440x1440 without any issues... switched ports so that the UEFI would output to my other monitor using a different DP cable (Dell OEM cable? Not really sure), but the same thing happens.


There's a 3.3V which is kicked back to the motherboard from the monitor... silly.
Maybe it's not that but that specific BIOS issue looks like it is.
Dell is known to ship DP cables with pin 20.
If you have a DMM you could check yourself if the pin 20 is connected somewhere on the other end.
Otherwise the only reliable test is to try with an HDMI cable.

You could also try only with the Accel cable connected; if I understand correctly you have a 2nd monitor using the Dell cable.
Try without it.


----------



## des2k...

pewpewlazer said:


> Just upgraded to an X570 Aorus Master + 5900X this evening, and I'm already about to throw it in a dumpster after about 2 hours.
> 
> First off, it will randomly go to a black screen when sitting in the BIOS (F32 BIOS on a rev 1.2 board if it matters) and require a reboot. WHY???
> 
> Second, how do you get Windows 11 installed on this disaster of a motherboard/platform? I had downloaded the latest Windows 10 dev insider ISO (why they don't post the Win 11 ISO on the insider page, lord only knows) and had no issues installing it. But the second I opened Windows update, my computer froze. Upon rebooting, I was greeted with repeated "INACCESSIBLE BOOT DEVICE" green screens. Apparently some sort of AMD NVMe driver issue (driver issues with AMD... WHAT A SHOCKER)?
> 
> Currently on a normal release copy of Windows 10 and praying that it installs all the latest updates without crashing into a brick wall. Really wishing I bought a 10850k like a sane person right about now...


welcome to AMD  where you spend most of the time tweaking and troubleshooting 

at least it's been like this for me with various cpus,mobos since Zen started


----------



## overpower

des2k... said:


> welcome to AMD  where you spend most of the time tweaking and troubleshooting
> 
> at least it's been like this for me with various cpus,mobos since Zen started


Yeah, blame AMD for trying to install a beta OS version. The black screen issue I've read it for the first time. It could easily be monitor/cable/gpu issue


----------



## Blindeye_03

I just got my 5900x and aorus extreme setup / put together. 

So the first thing I did was check and fix my memory speeds to 3600mhz. 

What else should I be setting/changing in the bios? I'm sure this has been answered in the 847 pages here but if anyone can point me in the right direction I would appreciate it.


----------



## 0v3rcl0ck4ld4

Just upgraded from 3900X to 5950X. It's all good with F34 (using HDMI, still need to test DP when the new cable arrives).


----------



## pewpewlazer

des2k... said:


> welcome to AMD  where you spend most of the time tweaking and troubleshooting
> 
> at least it's been like this for me with various cpus,mobos since Zen started


Definitely going to be spending a while bashing my head against my desk while simultaneously smashing the delete key to enter BIOS. Perfect example already:

Spent what felt like an hour trying to get ddr3400 to boot. Nothing would work. Not even ridiculously loose timings like CL19. Decided to try working my way up one step at a time. ddr3266 and ddr3333 both worked just fine. On a hunch I tried ddr3466... what do you know, it works too. Now I'm happily cruising along at ddr3600 CL16.



overpower said:


> Yeah, blame AMD for trying to install a beta OS version. The black screen issue I've read it for the first time. It could easily be monitor/cable/gpu issue


Kind of hard NOT to blame AMD when the top search result when Googling the error message is titled "_Microsoft pulls AMD driver that causes INACCESSIBLE BOOT DEVICE BSOD_". And it's no secret that AMD has been notorious for having utterly dysfunctional drivers for well over a decade.

I flashed the F34 BIOS last night and haven't had a black screen issue since. Very strange.


----------



## overpower

pewpewlazer said:


> Kind of hard NOT to blame AMD when the top search result when Googling the error message is titled "_Microsoft pulls AMD driver that causes INACCESSIBLE BOOT DEVICE BSOD_". And it's no secret that AMD has been notorious for having utterly dysfunctional drivers for well over a decade.
> 
> I flashed the F34 BIOS last night and haven't had a black screen issue since. Very strange.


Still, beta OS

BTW i also updated to F34 today from 33 on my ultra x570. My profile from f33 load up successfully from my usb drive. Isn't that a first time thing? Last time I couldnt load up a previous saved profile


----------



## F1Aussie

Hi guys, I am using latest hwinfo release and noticed on the individual core temps that one core runs hotter than others, is there something I can do here to reduce that one core temp?


----------



## des2k...

F1Aussie said:


> Hi guys, I am using latest hwinfo release and noticed on the individual core temps that one core runs hotter than others, is there something I can do here to reduce that one core temp?


Here's my 3900x, the ihs might have a high or low spot.

3900x, core locations on the die vs core temps


----------



## ryouiki

KedarWolf said:


> if you're waiting for a Kingpin there is a way to see how far down your name is on the queue. Let me know, I'll ask the guy that showed me where he is on the queue.


I'm still waiting for 3080 FTW3 / HydroCopper, Kingpin is a pipe dream based on GPU shortage right now.


----------



## PACIFIST

jimpsar said:


> Ηi guyz,
> Back to AMD from a disaster Cpu 11900k, to X570 Aorus Ultra + 5950x
> Been reading and trying pbo+curve optimizer settings
> 
> Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd. X570 AORUS ULTRA - Geekbench Browser this is pbo off -17 all cores +150 boost
> 
> Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd. X570 AORUS ULTRA - Geekbench Browser this is pbo on 260 - 160 -240 -11 good 4 cores -16 rest 2 -25 all left cores
> 
> Any suggestions tips?
> thank you !!!


I can not come close to your scores (Geekbench 5: single ~1730, multi ~17400 AORUS XTREME, 5950x pbo on, curve optimized, 128GB ram G.Skill Trident NEO F4-3600C18-32GTZN at 3733 MHz, CL18)!

Can you please give me as many your key BIOS parameter settings to come closer?


----------



## 0v3rcl0ck4ld4

0v3rcl0ck4ld4 said:


> Just upgraded from 3900X to 5950X. It's all good with F34 (using HDMI, still need to test DP when the new cable arrives).


Ok today I noticed something more or less funny. When I don't turn the display on (HDMI 2.0),
BIOS will not COLD boot and halt with the same beep codes that I had with DP on warm boots.
As soon as I turn the display on PC will cold boot without any issues. What is going on?
Is there some new logic in the newer BIOS versions that is doing some fancy checks on the
graphics card output? If that is the case then maybe this new logic is buggy, at least I see no
reason for the BIOS to halt just because the connected display is turned off. It's again 100%
reproducible, if the display is turned off BIOS will not boot. Such things never happened on F10.
The LED code is "Ad" which according to this thread means "Ready to boot event":
forum.gigabyte.us/thread/11164/solved-post-code-new-build

*UPDATE:*
So since "Ready to boot event" means that all BIOS initialization was
successfully done and the OS should take over, I was wondering if
there is some relation to the bitlocker screen which comes before
booting Windows 10. Therefore I suspended bitlocker and did a
cold boot again. And the following is again 100% reproducible.
With bitlocker suspended AND the monitor is turned off the same
beeps occur BUT cold boot works fine into Windows 10. So...

bitlocker suspended + HDMI 2.0 connected display turned off => beeps but cold boot works fine into Windows 10
bitlocker on + HDMI 2.0 connected display turned off => beeps and BIOS halts with LED code "Ad"
bitlocker on + HDMI 2.0 connected display turned on => no beeps, cold boot works fine into Windows 10, all good
*UPDATE2:*
I am currently in contact with Gigabyte support and have provided them a video
because I was able to identify the exact problem.

When using DP or HDMI and the monitor is OFF, BIOS won't COLD boot.
So it seems UEFI initialization NEEDS an active display. So far so good (or bad...).
Now how is this related to the WARM boot issue. When doing a WARM boot I noticed
that BIOS only halts when the display goes into inactive mode so for the BIOS this
seems to be the same as "monitor is OFF" (it is a bit of a race condition then
depending on how fast the monitor goes into inactive state). 

*So knowing now what is the problem (i.e. newer BIOS firmware needs an active
monitor to boot) I was even able to WORKAROUND the DP WARM boot issue!
All I have to do when doing WARM boot (e.g. when doing a restart from Windows 10
or from the BIOS menu) is to PRESS the monitor's menu button so that the monitor
stays ACTIVE while rebooting! This way WARM boot works! *

This even proves that with the new BIOS firmware there is some code that
is doing a handshake with graphics card which expects that a monitor is
connected AND that this monitor is ON (or at least in some responsive
ACTIVE state).


----------



## TaunyTiger

prymortal said:


> Anyone else with the F34 bios on a X570Master (rev 1.0 here, 5900x) notice that the CPU voltage is locked to 1.4-1.5V at idle? (Auto & normal)
> Lucky i set my fan's on a custom profile or i'd never noticed the high temps at idle!
> Edit: reflashed Twice & Fixed....


I've got the same problem with rev 1.0 and a 5900X. Tried reflash twice, but still 1.5v~. :/


----------



## LionAlonso

I have no problems, some spikes as per usual but it gets low to 0.90V or so.
U check them with hwinfo?


----------



## GoforceReloaded

TaunyTiger said:


> I've got the same problem with rev 1.0 and a 5900X. Tried reflash twice, but still 1.5v~. :/


I confirm that it's bugged with F34 and X570 Xtreme too.










Or maybe it's normal, don't know.

Voltage in "idle" is always between ~1.4-1.50V.

Reflashed to F33 & F34 multiple times with flashrom or Q-FLASH, not changed/fixed.


----------



## matthew87

pewpewlazer said:


> Just upgraded to an X570 Aorus Master + 5900X this evening, and I'm already about to throw it in a dumpster after about 2 hours.
> 
> First off, it will randomly go to a black screen when sitting in the BIOS (F32 BIOS on a rev 1.2 board if it matters) and require a reboot. WHY???
> 
> Second, how do you get Windows 11 installed on this disaster of a motherboard/platform? I had downloaded the latest Windows 10 dev insider ISO (why they don't post the Win 11 ISO on the insider page, lord only knows) and had no issues installing it. But the second I opened Windows update, my computer froze. Upon rebooting, I was greeted with repeated "INACCESSIBLE BOOT DEVICE" green screens. Apparently some sort of AMD NVMe driver issue (driver issues with AMD... WHAT A SHOCKER)?
> 
> Currently on a normal release copy of Windows 10 and praying that it installs all the latest updates without crashing into a brick wall. Really wishing I bought a 10850k like a sane person right about now...


Let me get this right....

You downloaded a release preview of an as yet unreleased still in development operating system, upon which that OS decided to automatically install some drivers which caused issues.... 

And you blame AMD for this? What'd you expect, a flawless experience on a beta pre-release OS?

Is Windows 11 officially supported by Microsoft? Nope. Officially supported by AMD? Nope.

The irony of installing beta OSs and then whinging it's not stable.... 

Meanwhile I've owned a 1700x, 3800x and now a 5800x and had ZERO driver problems. Few BIOS quirks and bugs for sure, some complaints about AGESA and USB 2.0 stability, but nothing anymore or less stable than being at the bleeding edge of 'tech' on my previous 5+ Intel platforms.


----------



## prymortal

TaunyTiger said:


> I've got the same problem with rev 1.0 and a 5900X. Tried reflash twice, but still 1.5v~. :/





GoforceReloaded said:


> I confirm that it's bugged with F34 and X570 Xtreme too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or maybe it's normal, don't know.
> 
> Voltage in "idle" is always between ~1.4-1.50V.
> 
> Reflashed to F33 & F34 multiple times with flashrom or Q-FLASH, not changed/fixed.


It seems to come & go for me after the re-re-flashing, But thankfully the temps are much lower than when i noticed the issue.


----------



## dansi

prymortal said:


> It seems to come & go for me after the re-re-flashing, But thankfully the temps are much lower than when i noticed the issue.


did you change your windows 10 power & sleep from balanced to power saver?


----------



## prymortal

dansi said:


> did you change your windows 10 power & sleep from balanced to power saver?


Nope not touched since since the full clean O/S reinstall to fix the "issue" with AMD power plans showing up after change from 3900x to 5900x a year ago.
Still default: Balanced


----------



## dansi

prymortal said:


> Nope not touched since since the full clean O/S reinstall to fix the "issue" with AMD power plans showing up after change from 3900x to 5900x a year ago.
> Still default: Balanced


you need to change to power saver to make the vcore drop while idle


----------



## Ohim

I currently have a 3700X installed on my board, i can confirm that the idle voltages on the F35 BIOS are running at around 1.45V


----------



## F1Aussie

des2k... said:


> Here's my 3900x, the ihs might have a high or low spot.
> 
> 3900x, core locations on the die vs core temps


Okay, never thought of that, thought it may been cos they regularly boost a smidge higher than the other cores.


----------



## MikeS3000

prymortal said:


> Nope not touched since since the full clean O/S reinstall to fix the "issue" with AMD power plans showing up after change from 3900x to 5900x a year ago.
> Still default: Balanced


Balanced or AMD Balanced with slider in the middle on my 3900x and 5900x has always resulted in SVI2 TFN voltage sitting high. You have to move the slider the the left or use the power saving profile to see a drop. With balanced and the slider in the middle I still see other vcore readings drop in HWINFO just not SVI2 TFN.


----------



## TaunyTiger

MikeS3000 said:


> Balanced or AMD Balanced with slider in the middle on my 3900x and 5900x has always resulted in SVI2 TFN voltage sitting high. You have to move the slider the the left or use the power saving profile to see a drop. With balanced and the slider in the middle I still see other vcore readings drop in HWINFO just not SVI2 TFN.


What slider? Can't find any slider. 
Update: Found it!


----------



## pewpewlazer

matthew87 said:


> Let me get this right....
> 
> You downloaded a release preview of an as yet unreleased still in development operating system, upon which that OS decided to automatically install some drivers which caused issues....
> 
> And you blame AMD for this? What'd you expect, a flawless experience on a beta pre-release OS?
> 
> Is Windows 11 officially supported by Microsoft? Nope. Officially supported by AMD? Nope.
> 
> The irony of installing beta OSs and then whinging it's not stable....
> 
> Meanwhile I've owned a 1700x, 3800x and now a 5800x and had ZERO driver problems. Few BIOS quirks and bugs for sure, some complaints about AGESA and USB 2.0 stability, but nothing anymore or less stable than being at the bleeding edge of 'tech' on my previous 5+ Intel platforms.


Yes, you have that completely right. I expected my brand new AMD platform to be able to run (I never said anything about a flawless experience, but at least actually run) the same beta OS my officially "unsupported" X99 dinosaur platform ran flawlessly. But I see now that I need to lower my expectations so as to not anger the AMD fanboys.


----------



## KedarWolf

pewpewlazer said:


> Yes, you have that completely right. I expected my brand new AMD platform to be able to run (I never said anything about a flawless experience, but at least actually run) the same beta OS my officially "unsupported" X99 dinosaur platform ran flawlessly. But I see now that I need to lower my expectations so as to not anger the AMD fanboys.


Windows 11 works flawlessly on my MSI B550 board, I only went back to Windows 10 as I prefer the interface it has.


----------



## prymortal

dansi said:


> you need to change to power saver to make the vcore drop while idle


So you are saying I need to change my power settings so the latest AGESA BIO's from Gigabyte can function properly & as it did in the past/prior?


----------



## dansi

prymortal said:


> So you are saying I need to change my power settings so the latest AGESA BIO's from Gigabyte can function properly & as it did in the past/prior?


yes...go power and sleep settings, slide to the left to best energy saver mode.

i did not find any performance degradation with best energy saver.


----------



## Ohim

I changed the settings to Energy Saver and back to Balanced and i noticed that HWINfo is the one who keeps the voltages up, if i close it they go down.


----------



## Nicked_Wicked

Ohim said:


> I changed the settings to Energy Saver and back to Balanced and i noticed that HWINfo is the one who keeps the voltages up, if i close it they go down.
> View attachment 2518041


People should stop worrying about voltages, Zen 2 and 3 and almost entirely self-regulating. Constantly monitoring just leads to the Observer effect.


----------



## Yuke

Nicked_Wicked said:


> People should stop worrying about voltages, Zen 2 and 3 and almost entirely self-regulating. Constantly monitoring just leads to the Observer effect.


I run +0.05V offset + Extreme LLC for ages now on my 3800X...otherwise I dont get high scalar and boost clock override 100% stable in every situation (with EDC bug). 

Just cool it properly...


----------



## SesioN

I've a Gigabyte Aorus Master Rev 1.2 and I've noticed that the chipset is getting quite hot.
There are two readings in hwinfo for the temperature.

When gaming say red dead redemption 2 I get 75C on one and 90C on the other temperature reading. (I guess one is a sensor in the chipset die and another is just placed around it)
While my VRM temps get to around 62C.

I was reading that the board does use a thermal pad on the chipset instead of thermal paste.

Would you guys recommend swapping that out to proper thermal paste?

Also there are thermal pads on the back of the board too, should I upgrade those too maybe?

That's my setup:


----------



## dansi

Ohim said:


> I changed the settings to Energy Saver and back to Balanced and i noticed that HWINfo is the one who keeps the voltages up, if i close it they go down.
> View attachment 2518041


no, just change the power mode to energy saver, to get the cores to downvolt. you wont lose performance either.


----------



## dansi

SesioN said:


> I've a Gigabyte Aorus Master Rev 1.2 and I've noticed that the chipset is getting quite hot.
> There are two readings in hwinfo for the temperature.
> 
> When gaming say red dead redemption 2 I get 75C on one and 90C on the other temperature reading. (I guess one is a sensor in the chipset die and another is just placed around it)
> While my VRM temps get to around 62C.
> 
> I was reading that the board does use a thermal pad on the chipset instead of thermal paste.
> 
> Would you guys recommend swapping that out to proper thermal paste?
> 
> Also there are thermal pads on the back of the board too, should I upgrade those too maybe?
> 
> That's my setup:
> 
> View attachment 2518061


the chipset at 76.5 is the internal x570 sensor we believe, and the more accurate.

yes, changing the thermal pad has helped many who did it .


----------



## SesioN

dansi said:


> the chipset at 76.5 is the internal x570 sensor we believe, and the more accurate.
> 
> yes, changing the thermal pad has helped many who did it .


Yeah that goes to 90C when gaming.

And I was reading that the chipset max allowed temperature is 90C, so basically on my board its maxing out the temperature.


----------



## des2k...

SesioN said:


> I've a Gigabyte Aorus Master Rev 1.2 and I've noticed that the chipset is getting quite hot.
> There are two readings in hwinfo for the temperature.
> 
> When gaming say red dead redemption 2 I get 75C on one and 90C on the other temperature reading. (I guess one is a sensor in the chipset die and another is just placed around it)
> While my VRM temps get to around 62C.
> 
> I was reading that the board does use a thermal pad on the chipset instead of thermal paste.
> 
> Would you guys recommend swapping that out to proper thermal paste?
> 
> Also there are thermal pads on the back of the board too, should I upgrade those too maybe?
> 
> That's my setup:
> 
> View attachment 2518061


The chipset pad quality is horrible. Paste on the chipset will get tops 55c under load with no fan spinning.

Pads on the back are not worth changing, not much heat for the back of the vrm.
The only reason to chnage them is if you don't want silicon oil, they do leak like crazy.


----------



## SesioN

des2k... said:


> The chipset pad quality is horrible. Paste on the chipset will get tops 55c under load with no fan spinning.
> 
> Pads on the back are not worth changing, not much heat for the back of the vrm.
> The only reason to chnage them is if you don't want silicon oil, they do leak like crazy.


Alright, thank you for describing it in detail. 

Does the silicon oil have any negative effect? Also if I would replace them, which thickness is it? 

Btw. are the m2 pads of the same bad quality? If so, do you know a recommended thickness ?


----------



## des2k...

SesioN said:


> Alright, thank you for describing it in detail.
> 
> Does the silicon oil have any negative effect? Also if I would replace them, which thickness is it?
> 
> Btw. are the m2 pads of the same bad quality? If so, do you know a recommended thickness ?


Silicon oil, no negative effects. I don't have the thickness, I didn't replace mine. 

M2 pads are fine, M2 even PCIE4 don't put out high heat to warrant premium pads. All my 3 heatsinks on the Aorus Master are very hot to the touch.


----------



## KENJI512

X570 Aorus Master 1.2 @ F34 BIOS

I noticed that 5950X is running hotter :/
VR VOut in HWinfo64 is always between 1.400-1.520V


----------



## LionAlonso

KENJI512 said:


> X570 Aorus Master 1.2 @ F34 BIOS
> 
> I noticed that 5950X is running hotter :/
> VR VOut in HWinfo64 is always between 1.400-1.520V


in other Bios did it went down?


----------



## overpower

Mines also stays at ~1.4v (0.9 while on power saver profile)


----------



## asdf893

dansi said:


> the chipset at 76.5 is the internal x570 sensor we believe, and the more accurate.
> 
> yes, changing the thermal pad has helped many who did it .


which chipset temp from HWINFO sensors should I believe? I have a waterblock on my x570 chipset and not sure it's doing better than the stock fan


----------



## R-Type!

asdf893 said:


> which chipset temp from HWINFO sensors should I believe? I have a waterblock on my x570 chipset and not sure it's doing better than the stock fan


The higher of the two is the internal Chipset sensor so it should be the more accurate one. The chipset is rated up to 90°C so in most normal use cases you should be fine, especially with a waterblock on it


----------



## ravenous24

Got the 5900x recently and paired it with my x570 Aorus Master (v1.0) which I have had since launch(with 3800x). Just wanted to get a sanity check from here on the numbers I am getting below. 

I am pretty much a novice at this stuff and just followed the github guide to overclock RAM. Processor is still at fully stock settings with Noctua D15 Chromax.

RAM used is 4x8 GB G-Skill Neo (b-die) (3600Mhz 16-16-16-36).

Any advice is appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## Ohim

Soc voltage seems to be high, you can lower tRFC because that is simply terrible .. the Latency is not great but that depends on what exactly are you also running in the background ... Antivirus software and RGB controllers or w/e will make that go up. Cinebench numbers seem to be ok.


----------



## ravenous24

Ohim said:


> Soc voltage seems to be high, you can lower tRFC because that is simply terrible .. the Latency is not great but that depends on what exactly are you also running in the background ... Antivirus software and RGB controllers or w/e will make that go up. Cinebench numbers seem to be ok.


I haven't touched any settings other than raising frequency from default XMP of 3600 MHz to 3800 MHz and DRAM voltage from 1.35V to 1.42V. Will make the suggested changes.

For changing the SOC voltage in the BIOS, is the Dynamic VCore to be changed or the VCore SOC? I believe one is an offset voltage but don't understand how it will relate to memory overclocking.

The latency test was run with all background tasks closed. Any ideas to improve it or it just driving 4 DIMMs is hard for the memory controller?


----------



## rdr09

Blindeye_03 said:


> I just got my 5900x and aorus extreme setup / put together.
> 
> So the first thing I did was check and fix my memory speeds to 3600mhz.
> 
> What else should I be setting/changing in the bios? I'm sure this has been answered in the 847 pages here but if anyone can point me in the right direction I would appreciate it.


You mean set DOCP/XMP? Got mine for about a week and that was what i did too. Just recently applied an undervolt to the cpu by 0.03v. Depending on your cooling, you can experiment with an all-core oc. Image your drive cos a bad oc can break your os. Oh, i also raised the Bus Clock to 101.


----------



## KENJI512

ravenous24 said:


> Got the 5900x recently and paired it with my x570 Aorus Master (v1.0) which I have had since launch(with 3800x). Just wanted to get a sanity check from here on the numbers I am getting below.
> 
> I am pretty much a novice at this stuff and just followed the github guide to overclock RAM. Processor is still at fully stock settings with Noctua D15 Chromax.
> 
> RAM used is 4x8 GB G-Skill Neo (b-die) (3600Mhz 16-16-16-36).
> 
> Any advice is appreciated. Thanks.
> 
> View attachment 2518197


Definietly try:

Voltage to -> 1.50V, after finding lowest timing, then try to lower voltage

tCL14, but maybe at 3600MHz at first, then 3733MHz
if works, then tRCD, tRP -> 14, tRAS -> 28, tRC -> 42
if not, then go to the next step
the next step -> try lowering tRCD to get 160 or 200, 240, 320 ns (use DRAM calculator for that or the one in my recent post in below thread/link)

I would also try:
tRDRDSCL and tWRWRSCL -> 4 or maybe 3
tRRDL -> 8
tFAW -> 16
tWTRS -> 4
tWTRL -> 12, maybe 8
tWR -> 16, maybe 12
tRTP -> maybe 8

I also gave G.SKILL, but dual ranks (harder to OC) and 4000MHz CL14-15-15-35 1.55V @ 3733MHz CL14-15-13-29 1.44V, also on X570 Aorus Master, here are my advancements in OCing them, maybe it could help:








Tuning G.SKILL F4-4000C14D-32GTZN - 4000MHz CL14 - with...


Hi there! I'm new to this forum and I'm a begginer OC enthusiast. I recently built my new PC and today I swapped very good RAM sticks to even better ones, but could not run them at full rated speed in coupled mode (Infinity Fabric 2000MHz): G.SKILL F4-3600C14D-32GTZN -> 3600MHz CL14-15-15-35...




www.overclock.net


----------



## Henry Owens

des2k... said:


> The chipset pad quality is horrible. Paste on the chipset will get tops 55c under load with no fan spinning.
> 
> Pads on the back are not worth changing, not much heat for the back of the vrm.
> The only reason to chnage them is if you don't want silicon oil, they do leak like crazy.


So you are saying I shouldn't have watercooled my chipset? 😱


----------



## ravenous24

KENJI512 said:


> Definietly try:
> 
> Voltage to -> 1.50V, after finding lowest timing, then try to lower voltage
> 
> tCL14, but maybe at 3600MHz at first, then 3733MHz
> if works, then tRCD, tRP -> 14, tRAS -> 28, tRC -> 42
> if not, then go to the next step
> the next step -> try lowering tRCD to get 160 or 200, 240, 320 ns (use DRAM calculator for that or the one in my recent post in below thread/link)
> 
> I would also try:
> tRDRDSCL and tWRWRSCL -> 4 or maybe 3
> tRRDL -> 8
> tFAW -> 16
> tWTRS -> 4
> tWTRL -> 12, maybe 8
> tWR -> 16, maybe 12
> tRTP -> maybe 8
> 
> I also gave G.SKILL, but dual ranks (harder to OC) and 4000MHz CL14-15-15-35 1.55V @ 3733MHz CL14-15-13-29 1.44V, also on X570 Aorus Master, here are my advancements in OCing them, maybe it could help:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tuning G.SKILL F4-4000C14D-32GTZN - 4000MHz CL14 - with...
> 
> 
> Hi there! I'm new to this forum and I'm a begginer OC enthusiast. I recently built my new PC and today I swapped very good RAM sticks to even better ones, but could not run them at full rated speed in coupled mode (Infinity Fabric 2000MHz): G.SKILL F4-3600C14D-32GTZN -> 3600MHz CL14-15-15-35...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.overclock.net


Thank you for the detailed reply! Your thread has so much content to go through that I will be busy trying everything. 

Its strange that IF of 1900 is not stable for you with such good kits.


----------



## KENJI512

ravenous24 said:


> Thank you for the detailed reply! Your thread has so much content to go through that I will be busy trying everything.
> 
> Its strange that IF of 1900 is not stable for you with such good kits.


No problem!

Ram can easly go up 4000MHz CL14 (I can even do him stable 3733MHz 14-14-14-28 - but then need to have him under 50'C, not possible in my build without fan on RAM sticks)

IMC in my 5950X is the reason, it just doesn't want to accept IF at 1900 and above while staying stable.


----------



## F1Aussie

SesioN said:


> I've a Gigabyte Aorus Master Rev 1.2 and I've noticed that the chipset is getting quite hot.
> There are two readings in hwinfo for the temperature.
> 
> When gaming say red dead redemption 2 I get 75C on one and 90C on the other temperature reading. (I guess one is a sensor in the chipset die and another is just placed around it)
> While my VRM temps get to around 62C.
> 
> I was reading that the board does use a thermal pad on the chipset instead of thermal paste.
> 
> Would you guys recommend swapping that out to proper thermal paste?
> 
> Also there are thermal pads on the back of the board too, should I upgrade those too maybe?
> 
> That's my setup:
> 
> View attachment 2518061


I had high temps and read a lot about how getting rid of the thermal tape and replacing it with paste dropped temps a lot. It is a finicky job as you have to pull the mobo out to get to the screws behind that attach the chipset fan. The thermal pad included is pathetic. It did drop my chipset temps dramatically, by 15°, glad I did it.


----------



## FranZe

I've Aorus Master and 5800X. I've disabled PBO but why do hwinfo64 still show 4.850? Isnt max boost 4.7Ghz with PBO off?


----------



## AdiSImpson

4850 is default, also with PBO without Clock Override.


----------



## FranZe

AdiSImpson said:


> 4850 is default, also with PBO without Clock Override.


When i saw max boost 4.7Ghz on AMD’s own homepage i had to ask  They liars


----------



## Ohim

*AdiSImpson*

What are the temps on your 5800X with that cooler?


----------



## Henry Owens

I am running windows 11 everything seems smooth so far


----------



## rdr09

Henry Owens said:


> I am running windows 11 everything seems smooth so far


Do you mind running Cinebench R23 or 20 see if any different? Thanks.


----------



## Yuke

Xsilver_x said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I'll keep it short, Recently I upgraded my system from an i7 3770k z77 setup to an Ryzen 9 5900x on a x570 aorus elite 1.0 board. I followed the qvl list of men supported and got the following kit F4-3800C14Q-32GTZN of course I go and load the xmp and the computer boot loops 3 times and puts memory at 2133 speed.
> 
> I test all 4 dimms in memtest @ the rated 3800 speed they all (4 of them) pass.
> 
> So I take 2 of them out and test only in pairs of 2 modules and they both (2 modules, take out and put the other 2 modules) all work, again only when TWO modules are in A2 B2? It will not boot with all 4 modules installed, been playing with voltage and dram calculator the Ryzen everyone uses and I cannot get it to boot at the desired speed, so far about two weekends worth of troubleshooting, I am reaching out for help. Thank you for reading.


Not sure if i got that right but you want to boot your RAM kit at CL14/3800Mhz? 64GB/4 Modules? On a Motherboard with Daisy Chain layout? Thats gonna take some time...and not even sure if possible at all. Maybe the real cracks can help you out here...

I need 1.54V VDimm BIOS for CL14/3800Mhz with tight timings...and thats two Sticks of dual rank memory on Daisy Chain MB.


----------



## MyJules

Xsilver_x said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I'll keep it short, Recently I upgraded my system from an i7 3770k z77 setup to an Ryzen 9 5900x on a x570 aorus elite 1.0 board. I followed the qvl list of men supported and got the following kit F4-3800C14Q-32GTZN of course I go and load the xmp and the computer boot loops 3 times and puts memory at 2133 speed.
> 
> I test all 4 dimms in memtest @ the rated 3800 speed they all (4 of them) pass.
> 
> So I take 2 of them out and test only in pairs of 2 modules and they both (2 modules, take out and put the other 2 modules) all work, again only when TWO modules are in A2 B2? It will not boot with all 4 modules installed, been playing with voltage and dram calculator the Ryzen everyone uses and I cannot get it to boot at the desired speed, so far about two weekends worth of troubleshooting, I am reaching out for help. Thank you for reading.


I do have x570 Elite with 5950x with 4 sticks (4 x 32GB @ 1800MHz (so 3600)).

it does run but i seem to get different behavior depending on BIOS version :-( On top of that, i do not have 4 matching sticks (but they are all Micron chip). They way i can get this to work is to play with RAM voltage and VDDG IOD voltage. It's not always "higher the better" approach. you just need to find good combo for your setup. For me, i can normally be ok with 1.34v for 2 sticks but 1.37v for 4 sticks. As for VDDG IOD, somewhere between 1030 - 1044. in most cases, P95 mem test would pass fine. where i cam make it fail is to run CPU-z validator. that's my quick test to make sure i get "OK" numbers. once i get good combo to pass CPU-z validator, i further test with other apps/tools to make sure all is stable.

so, it it doable but takes time and lots of error & trial to get just a right combo for your setup.


----------



## Henry Owens

rdr09 said:


> Do you mind running Cinebench R23 or 20 see if any different? Thanks.


Windows 10: R23 23470
Windows 11: R23 23592


----------



## rdr09

Henry Owens said:


> Windows 10: R23 23470
> Windows 11: R23 23592


Thank you and +rep. Looks like Win11 might be as efficient as MacOS. Could be the trial version has less bloatware still.


----------



## Zefram0911

rdr09 said:


> Thank you and +rep. Looks like Win11 might be as efficient as MacOS. Could be the trial version has less bloatware still.


 conclusions can't be drawn from a 0.5% of a difference in score in this particular test situation.


----------



## Tantawi

Henry Owens said:


> I am running windows 11 everything seems smooth so far


Try to run AIDA64 cache and memory benchmark and see how the L3 cache is 3x slower with 3x higher latency than Windows 10. A well documented known issue reported to Microsoft and AMD, yet with no fix available.

This cache slow down affects performance of gaming and virtual machine workloads.


----------



## Henry Owens

Tantawi said:


> Try to run AIDA64 cache and memory benchmark and see how the L3 cache is 3x slower with 3x higher latency than Windows 10. A well documented known issue reported to Microsoft and AMD, yet with no fix available.
> 
> This cache slow down affects performance of gaming and virtual machine workloads.


Oh damn didnt know that


----------



## SesioN

des2k... said:


> Silicon oil, no negative effects. I don't have the thickness, I didn't replace mine.
> 
> M2 pads are fine, M2 even PCIE4 don't put out high heat to warrant premium pads. All my 3 heatsinks on the Aorus Master are very hot to the touch.


So I've replaced the pad with active silver 5 paste and... max 68C direct die sensor, 60C other sensor.. much better! Before I was direct die 90C


----------



## rdr09

Zefram0911 said:


> conclusions can't be drawn from a 0.5% of a difference in score in this particular test situation.


You are right. I did see that much difference between running the ram at 3200 vs 3600. Like i said, a clean install could be it.


----------



## AdiSImpson

Ohim said:


> *AdiSImpson*
> 
> What are the temps on your 5800X with that cooler?


With 27°C Roomtemp up to 85°C in Cinebench. Also Running only with one Fan in the middle.


----------



## Xsilver_x

pewpewlazer said:


> Just upgraded to an X570 Aorus Master + 5900X this evening, and I'm already about to throw it in a dumpster after about 2 hours.
> 
> First off, it will randomly go to a black screen when sitting in the BIOS (F32 BIOS on a rev 1.2 board if it matters) and require a reboot. WHY???
> 
> Second, how do you get Windows 11 installed on this disaster of a motherboard/platform? I had downloaded the latest Windows 10 dev insider ISO (why they don't post the Win 11 ISO on the insider page, lord only knows) and had no issues installing it. But the second I opened Windows update, my computer froze. Upon rebooting, I was greeted with repeated "INACCESSIBLE BOOT DEVICE" green screens. Apparently some sort of AMD NVMe driver issue (driver issues with AMD... WHAT A SHOCKER)?
> 
> Currently on a normal release copy of Windows 10 and praying that it installs all the latest updates without crashing into a brick wall. Really wishing I bought a 10850k like a sane person right about now...


Sorry if you already found a fix, but i ran into SIMILAR issues with my x570 elite rev1.0, I am running 2 Sabrent Rocket 4 Plus NVME drives in Raid 0. Could not get them to work. Had to do the following:
-BIOS reset
-Disable CSM Support
-Configure NVME RAID "Enable" under IO i think
-Raid Xpert2 now appears as an option, from here I created my Arrays
-Windows 10 now saw it as a bootable device to install windows on

When installing windows no drives showed up for me until I clicked "use Raid drivers" under windows 10 install screen, installed drivers from disk, then reset computer. When you go to BIOS the options should be on there like i said above. Hope this helps someone.


----------



## Xsilver_x

ryouiki said:


> I'm still waiting for 3080 FTW3 / HydroCopper, Kingpin is a pipe dream based on GPU shortage right now.


saw a guy close to me selling a hydrocopper 3080ti for like $1800 could not bring myself to buy it, was tempted


----------



## Xsilver_x

ravenous24 said:


> Got the 5900x recently and paired it with my x570 Aorus Master (v1.0) which I have had since launch(with 3800x). Just wanted to get a sanity check from here on the numbers I am getting below.
> 
> I am pretty much a novice at this stuff and just followed the github guide to overclock RAM. Processor is still at fully stock settings with Noctua D15 Chromax.
> 
> RAM used is 4x8 GB G-Skill Neo (b-die) (3600Mhz 16-16-16-36).
> 
> Any advice is appreciated. Thanks.
> 
> View attachment 2518197


Hello, can you provide that link? playing with memory timings myself, nice setup by the way


----------



## Xsilver_x

MyJules said:


> I do have x570 Elite with 5950x with 4 sticks (4 x 32GB @ 1800MHz (so 3600)).
> 
> it does run but i seem to get different behavior depending on BIOS version :-( On top of that, i do not have 4 matching sticks (but they are all Micron chip). They way i can get this to work is to play with RAM voltage and VDDG IOD voltage. It's not always "higher the better" approach. you just need to find good combo for your setup. For me, i can normally be ok with 1.34v for 2 sticks but 1.37v for 4 sticks. As for VDDG IOD, somewhere between 1030 - 1044. in most cases, P95 mem test would pass fine. where i cam make it fail is to run CPU-z validator. that's my quick test to make sure i get "OK" numbers. once i get good combo to pass CPU-z validator, i further test with other apps/tools to make sure all is stable.
> 
> so, it it doable but takes time and lots of error & trial to get just a right combo for your setup.


Time and lots of error's, you could not be more right. I will put this down on my mem notes, thank you for the help


----------



## pewpewlazer

Xsilver_x said:


> Sorry if you already found a fix, but i ran into SIMILAR issues with my x570 elite rev1.0, I am running 2 Sabrent Rocket 4 Plus NVME drives in Raid 0. Could not get them to work. Had to do the following:
> -BIOS reset
> -Disable CSM Support
> -Configure NVME RAID "Enable" under IO i think
> -Raid Xpert2 now appears as an option, from here I created my Arrays
> -Windows 10 now saw it as a bootable device to install windows on
> 
> When installing windows no drives showed up for me until I clicked "use Raid drivers" under windows 10 install screen, installed drivers from disk, then reset computer. When you go to BIOS the options should be on there like i said above. Hope this helps someone.


I ended up rolling the dice and installed Windows 11 via Windows update (insider developer branch) after installing a normal release non-insider version of Windows 10. It worked flawlessly.

Cinebench scores are absolute poopoo now, but everything else is fine. I assumed my 5820k Cinebench scores took a nose dive on Win 11 because the new OS was forcing Spectre/Meltdown mitigation BS on me, but it seems that is not the case. Windows 11 just sucks at heavily multithreaded workloads at the moment.


----------



## Henry Owens

do you think I can go up to 1.52v on my samsung bdie? 5900x


----------



## SesioN

Henry Owens said:


> do you think I can go up to 1.52v on my samsung bdie? 5900x


What modules? Is default XMP 1.5v? Is so then yes but keep an eye on the RAM temperatures.


----------



## Ohim

*AdiSImpson*

Pretty much in line with my BeQuiet Dark Rock 4. Then i'll be keeping this. Thanks for the reply.


----------



## Tantawi

@stasio Can you please inform Gigabyte UEFI team on the importance of adding support for "EFI_STORAGE_SECURITY_COMMAND_PROTOCOL" in the UEFI?

This extension is very important to enable eDrive (Bitlocker with hardware encryption) in supported boot drives in Windows 10 and 11. This is very important for performance reasons too. See: Encrypted Hard Drive (Windows 10) - Microsoft 365 Security

Currently there is very poor support on the AMD side with ASrock as the only manufacturer who cares to support it.

I opened a support ticket with Gigabyte regarding this (Email-ID: 1136965-1), but appreciate your push on this issue.

Thanks!


----------



## Henry Owens

SesioN said:


> What modules? Is default XMP 1.5v? Is so then yes but keep an eye on the RAM temperatures.


Xmp default for them is 1.4, and they have no temp chip unfortunately


----------



## Netarangi

Do I remove the plastic logo thing here:










I would assume no - But it is half peeled off fresh out of the box..


----------



## Ohim

I have a friend who removed that plastic cover from his Motherboard thinking it was there just for show .. i haven't removed it since it seems to be an integrated part of the design .. 

If it has any impact in cooling of the PCH i have no idea.


----------



## KENJI512

*I am on Ryzen 5950X, RTX 3090 and X570 Aorus Master v1.2 @ F34 BIOS, my known bugs:*


-USB issue related to GPU on PCIe 4.0 mode still present, but now it is only very rarely disconnects and automaticaly connects devices (mouse, mousepad, keyboard), so not something very bad, they work, but I hear every several days "unplug/plug" sound in Windows and see their light go out for a 0,001s.

-USB power sometimes stays on - mouse, mousepad or keyboard sometimes still are having their LEDs on. One at the time, not every of them. Turning on/off PC helps. (Razer Deathadder V2 Pro over WiFi dongle, Razer Firefly Cloth Edition, Razer Blackwidow Chroma V2 orange switch)

-FCLK/Infinity Fabric (IF) bugs when set to 1900MHz. RAM timings go crazy, if only they manage to go past BIOS to Windows. I do not remember if I was able to set 1:1:1 ratio, but even if - timings on RAM were destroyed... It is not RAM related as I could run them on faster FCLK and RAM speeds without such problems and their XMP is very high rated. Definietly BIOS/AGESA bug.

-Higher FCLK speeds (1933/1966/2000MHz) let me go to Windows, does not make RAM go crazy, but they give me WHEAs in OCCT. RAM: G.SKILL F4-4000C14D-32GTZN (4000MHz CL14 1.55V, not on QVL). I have to run it @3733MHz CL14, tweaked timings and subtimings.

-PC sometimes do not shut itself when turning off. It does not show anything on monitor, but is stays on (fans running, sometimes fans and LEDs running). After 5s of holding power button to turn off it can bug the mobo to have mobos LEDs turned on (goes to set off state after PC starts again).

-SoC Voltage reading is lowered in HWinfo, lowered in BIOS PC Health and not always same as BIOS setting in Ryzen Master.

-BIOS lags -> if CSM is disabled (and it has to be if I enable Resizable BAR for GPU?); workaround: CTRL+ALT+F6 to enable VGA mode in BIOS (a bit lower resolution, but it is more smooth).

-My Ryzen 5950X @ stock, previously (F31 BIOS) hit 5050MHz, now (F33 BIOS) it is hitting 5000MHz most of the time. I saw today 5030MHz and some day ago 5168MHz (!) max.


----------



## Henry Owens

KENJI512 said:


> *I am on Ryzen 5950X, RTX 3090 and X570 Aorus Master v1.2 @ F34 BIOS, my known bugs:*
> 
> 
> -USB issue related to GPU on PCIe 4.0 mode still present, but now it is only very rarely disconnects and automaticaly connects devices (mouse, mousepad, keyboard), so not something very bad, they work, but I hear every several days "unplug/plug" sound in Windows and see their light go out for a 0,001s.
> 
> -USB power sometimes stays on - mouse, mousepad or keyboard sometimes still are having their LEDs on. One at the time, not every of them. Turning on/off PC helps. (Razer Deathadder V2 Pro over WiFi dongle, Razer Firefly Cloth Edition, Razer Blackwidow Chroma V2 orange switch)
> 
> -FCLK/Infinity Fabric (IF) bugs when set to 1900MHz. RAM timings go crazy, if only they manage to go past BIOS to Windows. I do not remember if I was able to set 1:1:1 ratio, but even if - timings on RAM were destroyed... It is not RAM related as I could run them on faster FCLK and RAM speeds without such problems and their XMP is very high rated. Definietly BIOS/AGESA bug.
> 
> -Higher FCLK speeds (1933/1966/2000MHz) let me go to Windows, does not make RAM go crazy, but they give me WHEAs in OCCT. RAM: G.SKILL F4-4000C14D-32GTZN (4000MHz CL14 1.55V, not on QVL). I have to run it @3733MHz CL14, tweaked timings and subtimings.
> 
> -PC sometimes do not shut itself when turning off. It does not show anything on monitor, but is stays on (fans running, sometimes fans and LEDs running). After 5s of holding power button to turn off it can bug the mobo to have mobos LEDs turned on (goes to set off state after PC starts again).
> 
> -SoC Voltage reading is lowered in HWinfo, lowered in BIOS PC Health and not always same as BIOS setting in Ryzen Master.
> 
> -BIOS lags -> if CSM is disabled (and it has to be if I enable Resizable BAR for GPU?); workaround: CTRL+ALT+F6 to enable VGA mode in BIOS (a bit lower resolution, but it is more smooth).
> 
> -My Ryzen 5950X @ stock, previously (F31 BIOS) hit 5050MHz, now (F33 BIOS) it is hitting 5000MHz most of the time. I saw today 5030MHz and some day ago 5168MHz (!) max.


Weird the bios lag disappeared csm disabled for me about two revisions ago. 6900xt


----------



## KENJI512

Henry Owens said:


> Weird the bios lag disappeared csm disabled for me about two revisions ago. 6900xt


Do you use DP or HDMI?
I use both: DP-> monitor, HDMI->home cinema, I used to use second HDMI cable->for convinient tablet connection if needed.


----------



## Spectre73

KENJI512 said:


> *I am on Ryzen 5950X, RTX 3090 and X570 Aorus Master v1.2 @ F34 BIOS, my known bugs:*
> 
> -USB issue related to GPU on PCIe 4.0 mode still present, but now it is only very rarely disconnects and automaticaly connects devices (mouse, mousepad, keyboard), so not something very bad, they work, but I hear every several days "unplug/plug" sound in Windows and see their light go out for a 0,001s.


I have exactly the same problem. Normally everything works, but every now and then, very rarely, I get the plug/unplug sound, without noticeably affecting anything. Still annoying, though.


----------



## Netarangi

The laggy bios is so annoying. I didn’t know you could force vga mode!!


----------



## overpower

Netarangi said:


> Do I remove the plastic logo thing here:
> 
> View attachment 2518791
> 
> 
> I would assume no - But it is half peeled off fresh out of the box..


The logo is not printed on the plastic protection for scratches etc. Peel it off


----------



## Netarangi

overpower said:


> The logo is not printed on the plastic protection for scratches etc. Peel it off


Will it make the chipset cooler?


----------



## overpower

Netarangi said:


> Will it make the chipset cooler?


Well, you're supposed to remove those stickers. Yes it will help with the temps


----------



## des2k...

Had to update to F34 from F11 to get rebar working today, aorus master.

I noticed the vddg(IF) goes all the way to 1050mv for anything higher than 3600mem.

I don't need more than 953mv for 1900IF but my problem is soc voltage.

Anything that is not stock 1.1 is really unstable. My F11 soc is 1.2v to get 3800mem working. Rock stable, realbench, memtest,P95 and games.

Any tips/tricks to up soc voltage on F34 ?
I'm using main bios page, is there something I'm missing ?

Found a bug, disabling 4G Decoding & rebar doesn't actually disable rebar still shows enabled after reboot in the Nvidia driver.

Setting CSM on, disables rebar. Very annoying if you want to boot with CSM off and no rebar on the GPU.

Testing 3733 now, nothing special, cheap 3466cl19 kit. 67.9ns 57.5read


----------



## Netarangi

overpower said:


> Well, you're supposed to remove those stickers. Yes it will help with the temps


Mine seems pretty glued on and would require a bit of force to remove. So was a bit hesitant.. I'll rip it off now lol

Edit: Dropped chipset temps by 5 degrees


----------



## Ohim

I only had laggy BIOS with CSM OFF only while using my 1080Ti card, with the 6800XT everything is fine.


----------



## Nicked_Wicked

Spectre73 said:


> I have exactly the same problem. Normally everything works, but every now and then, very rarely, I get the plug/unplug sound, without noticeably affecting anything. Still annoying, though.


Same here ever since I’ve gone fully PCIe 4.0. I have a feeling it is related to BCLK but I need to do some experimenting to confirm it.


----------



## Ohim

For the guys who experience USB disconnect sounds randomly and have a RDNA2 GPU just disable these two in the Device manager. The sounds will go away! 

You will have to disable them again when you do a driver update!


----------



## Nicked_Wicked

Ohim said:


> For the guys who experience USB disconnect sounds randomly and have a RDNA2 GPU just disable these two in the Device manager. The sounds will go away!
> 
> You will have to disable them again when you do a driver update!
> View attachment 2519029


I did in fact upgrade to a 6900XT and I did hear of the “ARES” USB LED device causing issues. Might just try this as well, why do you only have the top 2 disabled and not all 3 of them?


----------



## overpower

Ohim said:


> I only had laggy BIOS with CSM OFF only while using my 1080Ti card, with the 6800XT everything is fine.


It's a bug with nvidia cards.


----------



## carlosedt

The latest bios is very buggy for me, I'm using a Ryzen 9 5900x, RTX 2080 and 16gbx2 G. Skill 3600mhz Samsung B die

If I set everything on Auto the voltages are unnecessarily high, vSOC 1.2 and VDDG 1.0 also the CPU boost is behaving weird and not boosting high enough like my previous bios (F32)


----------



## GoforceReloaded

carlosedt said:


> The latest bios is very buggy for me, I'm using a Ryzen 9 5900x, RTX 2080 and 16gbx2 G. Skill 3600mhz Samsung B die
> 
> If I set everything on Auto the voltages are unnecessarily high, vSOC 1.2 and VDDG 1.0 also the CPU boost is behaving weird and not boosting high enough like my previous bios (F32)


This is not a bug.

VSOC is by default 1.2V (~1.1175V with vdroop) when ram is set to 3600mhz+, with VDDG at 1.000V (0.9976V).


----------



## des2k...

GoforceReloaded said:


> This is not a bug.
> 
> VSOC is by default 1.2V (~1.1175V with vdroop) when ram is set to 3600mhz+, with VDDG at 1.000V (0.9976V).


never seen 1.2v soc on auto on my master board
mine is always 1.1v regardless of mem speed and I tried alot bios

vddg auto F34 is horrible gets set to 1050mv

testing 3733 right now on F34, 1.1soc and 953vddg

memtest passed, doing P95 large

F34 is about the best mem latency from my 3900x with some bad memory, 67.5ns cl16 1T

On this bios anything more than 1.1v soc is unstable unless I'm missing something. F11 1.2soc works for 3800mem.


----------



## Nicked_Wicked

Seems AGESA 1.2.0.3 patch C is on the horizon, hopefully they permanently fix the USB issues now as patch B seems to exacerbate it again for some people.


----------



## Ohim

Nicked_Wicked said:


> I did in fact upgrade to a 6900XT and I did hear of the “ARES” USB LED device causing issues. Might just try this as well, why do you only have the top 2 disabled and not all 3 of them?


The 3rd one does not have a disable option


----------



## des2k...

Well... F34 seems to work well for memory OC on Zen2
only changed mem voltage & VDDG, rest auto

3733 with bclk 100.35, passed MT, P95 Large for 9h

tRP tRAS tFAW & tRFC are values from 3800 under F11, I might be able to drop them


----------



## carlosedt

des2k... said:


> never seen 1.2v soc on auto on my master board
> mine is always 1.1v regardless of mem speed and I tried alot bios
> 
> vddg auto F34 is horrible gets set to 1050mv
> 
> testing 3733 right now on F34, 1.1soc and 953vddg
> 
> memtest passed, doing P95 large
> 
> F34 is about the best mem latency from my 3900x with some bad memory, 67.5ns cl16 1T
> 
> On this bios anything more than 1.1v soc is unstable unless I'm missing something. F11 1.2soc works for 3800mem.


Maybe but using Bios F30 is set to 1.10v


----------



## Nicked_Wicked

Ohim said:


> The 3rd one does not have a disable option


Oh lol, I'll have to give that a try when it strikes again. The weird thing is, one night I boot my PC and I can game without problems and the night after i just starts connecting and disconnecting at random which makes me believe BCLK is at play as it is randomized on boot-up with the Auto setting.


----------



## GoforceReloaded

des2k... said:


> never seen 1.2v soc on auto on my master board
> mine is always 1.1v regardless of mem speed and I tried alot bios
> 
> vddg auto F34 is horrible gets set to 1050mv
> 
> testing 3733 right now on F34, 1.1soc and 953vddg
> 
> memtest passed, doing P95 large
> 
> F34 is about the best mem latency from my 3900x with some bad memory, 67.5ns cl16 1T
> 
> On this bios anything more than 1.1v soc is unstable unless I'm missing something. F11 1.2soc works for 3800mem.


I forgot to mention that it's the default value for Ryzen 5XXX with Gigabyte X570/B550 when the ram is set to 3600+ with 1:1 fclk.

You should not go over ~1.150V on soc on Ryzen 3XXX.

F34 bios is the best so far. (5950X + X570 Xtreme)

*I don't have any bugs.* (except the lag with csm disabled with 2 RTX 2080 Ti or whear errors past 1933 FCLK)

The "new" voltage regulation on idle is not a bug. (confirmed by AMD)


----------



## Kha

So, the default 1.2 auto SOC value on 5900x is to be left like this, 1.2 ?


----------



## SesioN

Actually I also recall that my chipset was running with AUTO and XMP enabled at 1.2V.

I've tuned it manually to this:


----------



## SesioN

KENJI512 said:


> *I am on Ryzen 5950X, RTX 3090 and X570 Aorus Master v1.2 @ F34 BIOS, my known bugs:*
> 
> 
> -USB issue related to GPU on PCIe 4.0 mode still present, but now it is only very rarely disconnects and automaticaly connects devices (mouse, mousepad, keyboard), so not something very bad, they work, but I hear every several days "unplug/plug" sound in Windows and see their light go out for a 0,001s.
> 
> -USB power sometimes stays on - mouse, mousepad or keyboard sometimes still are having their LEDs on. One at the time, not every of them. Turning on/off PC helps. (Razer Deathadder V2 Pro over WiFi dongle, Razer Firefly Cloth Edition, Razer Blackwidow Chroma V2 orange switch)
> 
> -FCLK/Infinity Fabric (IF) bugs when set to 1900MHz. RAM timings go crazy, if only they manage to go past BIOS to Windows. I do not remember if I was able to set 1:1:1 ratio, but even if - timings on RAM were destroyed... It is not RAM related as I could run them on faster FCLK and RAM speeds without such problems and their XMP is very high rated. Definietly BIOS/AGESA bug.
> 
> -Higher FCLK speeds (1933/1966/2000MHz) let me go to Windows, does not make RAM go crazy, but they give me WHEAs in OCCT. RAM: G.SKILL F4-4000C14D-32GTZN (4000MHz CL14 1.55V, not on QVL). I have to run it @3733MHz CL14, tweaked timings and subtimings.
> 
> -PC sometimes do not shut itself when turning off. It does not show anything on monitor, but is stays on (fans running, sometimes fans and LEDs running). After 5s of holding power button to turn off it can bug the mobo to have mobos LEDs turned on (goes to set off state after PC starts again).
> 
> -SoC Voltage reading is lowered in HWinfo, lowered in BIOS PC Health and not always same as BIOS setting in Ryzen Master.
> 
> -BIOS lags -> if CSM is disabled (and it has to be if I enable Resizable BAR for GPU?); workaround: CTRL+ALT+F6 to enable VGA mode in BIOS (a bit lower resolution, but it is more smooth).
> 
> -My Ryzen 5950X @ stock, previously (F31 BIOS) hit 5050MHz, now (F33 BIOS) it is hitting 5000MHz most of the time. I saw today 5030MHz and some day ago 5168MHz (!) max.


-USB power sometimes stays on - mouse, mousepad or keyboard sometimes still are having their LEDs on. One at the time, not every of them. Turning on/off PC helps. (Razer Deathadder V2 Pro over WiFi dongle, Razer Firefly Cloth Edition, Razer Blackwidow Chroma V2 orange switch)
You can control this behavor with the following bios setting: 
Advanced -> Settings -> Power Platform -> ErP

-FCLK/Infinity Fabric (IF) bugs when set to 1900MHz. RAM timings go crazy, if only they manage to go past BIOS to Windows. I do not remember if I was able to set 1:1:1 ratio, but even if - timings on RAM were destroyed... It is not RAM related as I could run them on faster FCLK and RAM speeds without such problems and their XMP is very high rated. Definietly BIOS/AGESA bug.
This is actually mainly a CPU thing. I've tested 3 different 5950x on my mainboard. 2x was stuck at 1833, 1x was easy 1900 and hard 2000.


----------



## FleischmannTV

Can someone explain this big voltage difference between VDDP/VDDG and SOC? I've always been thinking that SOC was a VDDP/VDDG supply line, so that it rises and lowers with VDDP/VDDG, but nowadays I'm seeing more and more a difference of 100-200 mV between it and VDDG and no longer that magical 40-50 mV stepping I am used to.


----------



## Henry Owens

KENJI512 said:


> Do you use DP or HDMI?
> I use both: DP-> monitor, HDMI->home cinema, I used to use second HDMI cable->for convinient tablet connection if needed.


just straight DP factory cable from samsung g7


----------



## sl4y3r

Netarangi said:


> I didn’t know you could force vga mode!!


Can you please share how to do this? Im on an x570 Aorus Pro Wifi.. F33i. Is this something made available in 34 or later? I'm planning on flashing to F34 over the weekend. Thanks


----------



## PJVol

FleischmannTV said:


> I've always been thinking that SOC was a VDDP/VDDG supply line


VDDP is derived from VDDIO_MEM.
As for the "stepping" for VDDG you mentioned, it's just a margin that respects VDDCR_SOC load-line with zero trim.

I ususlly set those voltages as low as possible without compromising system stability.


----------



## Ohim

Kha said:


> So, the default 1.2 auto SOC value on 5900x is to be left like this, 1.2 ?


That's rather quite high ... these are my settings for 3600 CL14 OC from a 3200 CL14 kit.


----------



## vasquez

Ohim said:


> That's rather quite high ... these are my settings for 3600 CL14 OC from a 3200 CL14 kit.


Just out of curiosity do you have any issues with cold boot/memory training on this mb? I've been troublehsooting this issue for weeks on my 5900X, X570 Aorus PRO, G.Skill F4-3600C17-16GTZKW. When I cut the power overnight, the next day it hangs on the first cold boot. After 3 hard resets I can make it boot. It does seem to happen on random, sometimes is just starts right up with no issues. No WHEA errors in Win 10, the system is rock solid... I've also RMA-ed the cpu and received a replacement and exchibits almost the same issues. Not sure if the mb or the ram is at fault.

PS. F34 seems the most stable for me after trying almost all bios versions with F20 bricking the mb, recovered only after using the Q-Flash switch on the board itself. I've also set manually all the timings, voltages and settings so no XRP use here. I'm running out of ideas...


----------



## Ohim

No boot issues. The MB has been flawless for me since 2019 when i got it with my 3700X. There was a small boot issue at start with the F3 BIOS or something like that .. the shipped BIOS at that time, but it was quickly fixed and no other issues since then.


----------



## Netarangi

sl4y3r said:


> Can you please share how to do this? Im on an x570 Aorus Pro Wifi.. F33i. Is this something made available in 34 or later? I'm planning on flashing to F34 over the weekend. Thanks


Ctrl+Alt and tap F6


----------



## des2k...

My best memory numbers is on F34 bios with my Zen2 3900x.
Had to upgrade from F11 to get rebar working.

F11 does have 1900IF working but with worst latency. Async 4066 also works. 
Something I have to try on F34, not sure what voltages I need to adjust.


----------



## V1TRU

Hi, my WLAN card just died...
Not showed anymore in Windows, I've already tried to reinstall driver, cancel H2 Windows update, upgrade BIOS from f32 to f34 without luck...

The card didn't hit the 2 years mark... That's not good 

Aorus X570 I pro wifi


----------



## Sleptabit

V1TRU said:


> Hi, my WLAN card just died...
> Not showed anymore in Windows, I've already tried to reinstall driver, cancel H2 Windows update, upgrade BIOS from f32 to f34 without luck...
> 
> The card didn't hit the 2 years mark... That's not good
> 
> Aorus X570 I pro wifi


I had a similar issue at one point on my X570 Aorus Pro wifi weirdly enough it only cleared the issue when i drained Flea power by completely disconnecting all power sources and holding down the power button not sure what was going on.


----------



## V1TRU

Sleptabit said:


> I had a similar issue at one point on my X570 Aorus Pro wifi weirdly enough it only cleared the issue when i drained Flea power by completely disconnecting all power sources and holding down the power button not sure what was going on.


Will try, thanks!


----------



## Tantawi

V1TRU said:


> Will try, thanks!


Also try to boot from an Ubuntu live USB drive and see if the wireless card works in there, if it does, something is messed up with your Windows installation.


----------



## V1TRU

Sleptabit said:


> I had a similar issue at one point on my X570 Aorus Pro wifi weirdly enough it only cleared the issue when i drained Flea power by completely disconnecting all power sources and holding down the power button not sure what was going on.


You saved the day, 
I power out everything for some minutes, then restarted and boom, wifi was there again.
Thanks!


----------



## doza

what is up with balanced power plan, when playing lol my cpu is always at 70c even if i set min cpu state in it at 5%.
If i set power plan to power saver, i get same 144fps locked but with cpu temp at 55c.Idle temp with balanced power plan (min cpu state 5% ) is around 55c but with power saver it hovers around 35c...


----------



## Netarangi

Is there any way to delete saved bios profiles?


----------



## Elrick

Netarangi said:


> Is there any way to delete saved bios profiles?


CLEAR the Bios. Very easy to do and also reflash your original bios, with a functional version for your motherboard.

The latest versions are not always the best ones, especially when it comes to Gigabyte.


----------



## Netarangi

Elrick said:


> CLEAR the Bios. Very easy to do and also reflash your original bios, with a functional version for your motherboard.
> 
> The latest versions are not always the best ones, especially when it comes to Gigabyte.


I can get my ram much tighter/higher frequencies on this newer bios versions  Haven’t noticed any negatives from this new one. However, I have only recently bought this mobo so don’t know how old versions work.
I have two profiles I would like to keep so if I can’t delete single profiles I’ll just leave it. Thanks!


----------



## BTTB

doza said:


> what is up with balanced power plan, when playing lol my cpu is always at 70c even if i set min cpu state in it at 5%.
> If i set power plan to power saver, i get same 144fps locked but with cpu temp at 55c.Idle temp with balanced power plan (min cpu state 5% ) is around 55c but with power saver it hovers around 35c...


Look at Mannix's Power Plans here.
Sure he will post later and fill you in.  
I'm using the Balanced Low Power V8


----------



## CS9K

Netarangi said:


> I can get my ram much tighter/higher frequencies on this newer bios versions  Haven’t noticed any negatives from this new one. However, I have only recently bought this mobo so don’t know how old versions work.
> I have two profiles I would like to keep so if I can’t delete single profiles I’ll just leave it. Thanks!


Do keep in mind that profiles from _some_ bios versions do not transfer to _other_ versions, even if you save the bios profiles onto a thumb drive (which I would recommend doing in case you have to go back to your current bios version, be sure to name the files appropriately). 

Your best bet is to take a screenshot of some/all of the important screens, then load them onto a phone/tablet before you flash the bios.


----------



## des2k...

Netarangi said:


> I can get my ram much tighter/higher frequencies on this newer bios versions  Haven’t noticed any negatives from this new one. However, I have only recently bought this mobo so don’t know how old versions work.
> I have two profiles I would like to keep so if I can’t delete single profiles I’ll just leave it. Thanks!


Same here, F34 on auto voltages seems to be very stable. I tweaked some values, got a nice boost to bandwidth / latency vs older bios on my x570 aorus master. Passed P95 Large for 9hours.


----------



## MyJules

Ohim said:


> That's rather quite high ... these are my settings for 3600 CL14 OC from a 3200 CL14 kit.
> View attachment 2519468


just curious... i do not have fast mem (CL18) and i am ok with that. But why i get slow L3 cache, while L2 seems much better???


----------



## adrianhensler

Gigabyte news: Motherboard Vendor GIGABYTE Hit By RansomExx Ransomware Gang - Slashdot


----------



## Netarangi

MyJules said:


> just curious... i do not have fast mem (CL18) and i am ok with that. But why i get slow L3 cache, while L2 seems much better???
> 
> View attachment 2520164





MyJules said:


> just curious... i do not have fast mem (CL18) and i am ok with that. But why i get slow L3 cache, while L2 seems much better???
> 
> View attachment 2520164


Look into vddp voltage


----------



## Ohim

MyJules said:


> just curious... i do not have fast mem (CL18) and i am ok with that. But why i get slow L3 cache, while L2 seems much better???
> 
> View attachment 2520164


L1 and L2 Cache will always be way faster than L3 cach .. as for your anomaly .. i suspect bad OC or settings


----------



## Netarangi

Ohim said:


> L1 and L2 Cache will always be way faster than L3 cach .. as for your anomaly .. i suspect bad OC or settings


Whenever I use PBO my L3 cache gets about 30% less speeds than if I static overclock it


----------



## Tantawi

MyJules said:


> just curious... i do not have fast mem (CL18) and i am ok with that. But why i get slow L3 cache, while L2 seems much better???
> 
> View attachment 2520164



Using Windows 11? here is your answer, it messes with AMD L3 cache, search the Feedback hub and get amused on how MS is ignoring the many feedbacks.


----------



## joshyal

Has anyone experienced settings missing when you upgrade to F34? If I use any other bios version the FCLK settings in XFR Enhancements appear as usual but when I upgrade to any of the F34 versions, all I see is a black line where the options used to be? I've tried everything under the sun from removing the cmos battery to flashing using EFIFLASH from a dos usb and nothing seems to do the trick. Thanks in advance for your help with this mystifying problem


----------



## GoforceReloaded

joshyal said:


> Has anyone experienced settings missing when you upgrade to F34? If I use any other bios version the FCLK settings in XFR Enhancements appear as usual but when I upgrade to any of the F34 versions, all I see is a black line where the options used to be? I've tried everything under the sun from removing the cmos battery to flashing using EFIFLASH from a dos usb and nothing seems to do the trick. Thanks in advance for your help with this mystifying problem


FCLK settings are no longer in the CBS menu, it's in the main menu with all voltage and cpu/ram settings.


----------



## Zefram0911

F34 got removed from the X570 Master page.


----------



## Netarangi

Zefram0911 said:


> F34 got removed from the X570 Master page.


Why?


----------



## Spectre73

Zefram0911 said:


> F34 got removed from the X570 Master page.


It is still there for the 1.0 board.


----------



## pig666eon

f34 is still there for me but download links are broken for all of the bios, cant download any of them


----------



## des2k...

After a lot of trial / error and too many system reboots / freeze, I might of found some good values in getting 1900IF working on F34.
A nice improvement in latency / bandwidth vs F11 and first time I see 66ns on my 3900x  

Tested for about 1h in Prime95, Games, will have to test overnight. But looks promising.
vddg 853 ccd and 963 io with bclk 100.35


----------



## Dan Hot

I would not download a BIOS as it may have been compromised.


----------



## Zefram0911

Netarangi said:


> Why?


Gigabyte had a major hacking incident. it might have something to do with that and roll backs, but I[m just guessing.


----------



## Nekrogeddon

So after countless freezes and reboots on idle or while just browsing I rma'd my 5900x. New cpu had the same issues and the system was stable only with PBO disabled. I was just about to rma my x570 Master when I thought about giving a second chance on the undervolting. -20mV did the trick. Now it seems like a miracle that I got even higher score in Cinebench r23, better thermals by at least 5-7 degrees and been running 2 days without a single hiccup. Cross your fingers!


----------



## BapoHka

Hello.
I’ve purchased aorus x570 ultra v1.2 and ryzen 9.
After i install cpu to socket - it not fixing and cpu can be taken from there.
So i’ve installed it and put heating fan - and legs of cpu get bendered.
Is there a problem with socket or with my hands?


----------



## Netarangi

BapoHka said:


> Hello.
> I’ve purchased aorus x570 ultra v1.2 and ryzen 9.
> After i install cpu to socket - it not fixing and cpu can be taken from there.
> So i’ve installed it and put heating fan - and legs of cpu get bendered.
> Is there a problem with socket or with my hands?


I'm sure your hands are fine.

Are you saying that you have bent the pins by trying to force it in? Can you share a picture


----------



## Hale59

BapoHka said:


> Hello.
> I’ve purchased aorus x570 ultra v1.2 and ryzen 9.
> After i install cpu to socket - it not fixing and cpu can be taken from there.
> So i’ve installed it and put heating fan - and legs of cpu get bendered.
> Is there a problem with socket or with my hands?


There is a little mark on the CPU and motherboard that indicates the position the CPU must be placed.

Before anything else, read the first pages of your motherboard manual...there are illustrations.


----------



## BapoHka

Netarangi said:


> I'm sure your hands are fine.
> 
> Are you saying that you have bent the pins by trying to force it in? Can you share a picture


The only force i ised was to click in cpu fan.. and now ~20 legs


----------



## BapoHka

Hale59 said:


> There is a little mark on the CPU and motherboard that indicates the position the CPU must be placed.
> 
> Before anything else, read the first pages of your motherboard manual...there are illustrations.


Yes, i know that. And i installed about ~20 cpu’s with different sockets before. That’s why now I’m confused - this trouble is first in my experience


----------



## Netarangi

BapoHka said:


> The only force i ised was to click in cpu fan.. and now ~20 legs
> View attachment 2520416
> View attachment 2520417
> View attachment 2520418
> View attachment 2520419


Just checking you pulled that little metal pole up before trying to push the cpu in? 

Those pins definitely look bent now. That's an issue.


----------



## BapoHka

Netarangi said:


> Just checking you pulled that little metal pole up before trying to push the cpu in?
> 
> Those pins definitely look bent now. That's an issue.


Yes, i all made correct. Metall pole up, cpu in, metal pole down. And cpu can be put from there after that


----------



## MyJules

Tantawi said:


> Using Windows 11? here is your answer, it messes with AMD L3 cache, search the Feedback hub and get amused on how MS is ignoring the many feedbacks.


Yes, on Win11. i guess i won't worry about it then. it's possible that changes in Win11 may have impacted how AIDA64 measure its numbers (meaning not win11's problem per se). From win10 to 11, i don't feel that it's any slower or faster, personally.

BTW, MS does look those feedback. that does not mean that they would respond to each feedback per se but they do look.


----------



## Netarangi

BapoHka said:


> Yes, i all made correct. Metall pole up, cpu in, metal pole down. And cpu can be put from there after that


Bend them back into shape if you're brave


----------



## OldBones

BapoHka said:


> Yes, i know that. And i installed about ~20 cpu’s with different sockets before. That’s why now I’m confused - this trouble is first in my experience


Confused??? There's a dozen bent pins on the processor. The thing might run but it will NEVER run correctly. It's just a glorified paperweight now............


----------



## xfloggingkylex

Nekrogeddon said:


> So after countless freezes and reboots on idle or while just browsing I rma'd my 5900x. New cpu had the same issues and the system was stable only with PBO disabled. I was just about to rma my x570 Master when I thought about giving a second chance on the undervolting. -20mV did the trick. Now it seems like a miracle that I got even higher score in Cinebench r23, better thermals by at least 5-7 degrees and been running 2 days without a single hiccup. Cross your fingers!



What kind of freezes were you experiencing? I've been having an issue where the screen freezes with whatever was there and time just stops. No code, no noise, lights stay on everything just completely stops until I hard reset. Since it never codes I can't really track anything, so if its CPU voltage that would be very interesting.


----------



## SacraficeMyGoat

I'm still on F33i. Would you guys recommend updating to F34? Are there any current major bugs with F34? Appreciate any thoughts.


----------



## Nekrogeddon

xfloggingkylex said:


> What kind of freezes were you experiencing? I've been having an issue where the screen freezes with whatever was there and time just stops. No code, no noise, lights stay on everything just completely stops until I hard reset. Since it never codes I can't really track anything, so if its CPU voltage that would be very interesting.


The typical ones, kernel event 28 and event 1101. I too had no codes or anything that would resemble that the system has bricked.


----------



## des2k...

xfloggingkylex said:


> What kind of freezes were you experiencing? I've been having an issue where the screen freezes with whatever was there and time just stops. No code, no noise, lights stay on everything just completely stops until I hard reset. Since it never codes I can't really track anything, so if its CPU voltage that would be very interesting.


Usually at stock bios the core watchdog timer, DF propagation and IF stability timer are all active. 

It's pretty hard to lock the system especially with idle power set to typical and power loading active if bios/cpu is good.

I did have these hardlocks/freezing but mostly because I have those timers off and pushing my IF to the limits (1904mhz) on my 3900x.

Custom vddg io (973mv) and reduced my cpu undervolt from -50mv to -25mv seem to have fixed it. Happened mostly on idle or youtube.


----------



## D-EJ915

BapoHka said:


> The only force i ised was to click in cpu fan.. and now ~20 legs
> View attachment 2520416
> View attachment 2520417
> View attachment 2520418
> View attachment 2520419


I use a knife to bend them back, easy enough. Never had an issue fixing a cpu with bent pins this way.


----------



## kneel

So no one in this thread figured out the WHEA-Logger 18 random reboots? Does bumping down the Memory speed really work?


----------



## Ohim

kneel said:


> So no one in this thread figured out the WHEA-Logger 18 random reboots? Does bumping down the Memory speed really work?


When that happens it gives you a CPU ID (APIC ID) .. that's the core that fails and causes the crash. 

If it's a stock CPU then it's a bad CPU. 

If you did PBO or CO tweaks then your tweaks are bad. Use core Cycler to test better CO settings.


----------



## doza

yup whea 18 (pc restart) is bad co setting on certain cpu core.... i just had after a weak of normal usage whea 18 with cpu id 5... in co setting core was at -30 so i changed it to -20 and will see if it will be stable now... that is my way for looking stable co settings, waiting
wheas so i can fix it^^


----------



## __adrian

bios flashback question:

I have an x570 aorus master. I tried updating the bios when I first got it, but the update failed (board won't post on the main bios). i switched to the backup bios and it works just fine.

I want to recover the main bios, but I can't boot to do so from bios. All the info I've read about flashback says to restore the switches to their default (dual bios, main bios) - but I really don't want to risk the (working) backup bios. Trying to q-flash only the main bios lets me boot to bios once, but it won't boot the OS and fails to boot to bios a second time.

is there a way to flash ONLY the main bios, without risking the backup bios?


----------



## Spectre73

__adrian said:


> bios flashback question:
> 
> I have an x570 aorus master. I tried updating the bios when I first got it, but the update failed (board won't post on the main bios). i switched to the backup bios and it works just fine.
> 
> I want to recover the main bios, but I can't boot to do so from bios. All the info I've read about flashback says to restore the switches to their default (dual bios, main bios) - but I really don't want to risk the (working) backup bios. Trying to q-flash only the main bios lets me boot to bios once, but it won't boot the OS and fails to boot to bios a second time.
> 
> is there a way to flash ONLY the main bios, without risking the backup bios?


You boot from the backup bios and switch the dip switch to main bios while in single bios mode. That should do the trick.


----------



## Netarangi

Sorry if this has been mentioned before, but anyone else had issues with their favorites list in bios? I'm on F35. 

I had memory timings added to my favorite list and it was fine. Just went through and added AMD overclocking from the settings tab and it added just that shortcut. But then I rebooted and it shows this:










Mild annoyance


----------



## __adrian

Spectre73 said:


> You boot from the backup bios and switch the dip switch to main bios while in single bios mode. That should do the trick.


interesting - I was not aware it was safe to switch while the system was running. thanks


----------



## Ohim

__adrian said:


> interesting - I was not aware it was safe to switch while the system was running. thanks


A BIOS is active only when the PC starts, after everything booted up it's even safe to physically remove the chip from the MB ... this was a method to write BIOS files on the MB that failed an upgrade but where you could physically swap the chip.


----------



## Dunxy

f34 has been ok for me apart from it freezing in bios setting fan curves a couple of times.


----------



## Spectre73

Ohim said:


> A BIOS is active only when the PC starts, after everything booted up it's even safe to physically remove the chip from the MB ... this was a method to write BIOS files on the MB that failed an upgrade but where you could physically swap the chip.


IIRC I did this on an old Asus P2B mobo after something went wrong. Just hot swapped and hot flashed the old chip after booting from a good chip


----------



## pig666eon

kneel said:


> So no one in this thread figured out the WHEA-Logger 18 random reboots? Does bumping down the Memory speed really work?


i had this since i got the motherboard, changed the psu and it hasnt happened since. everything was stock and ive since starting bumping things up with zero issues


----------



## pig666eon

anyone know why some downloads are coming back not found from the gig website? i wanted to try out the new bios but have been unable. my dad just got the b550 pro ac and same thing cant even download the manual


----------



## adrianhensler

pig666eon said:


> anyone know why some downloads are coming back not found from the gig website? i wanted to try out the new bios but have been unable. my dad just got the b550 pro ac and same thing cant even download the manual


I think they are likely still recovering their sites from the ransom attack.

The manual seems to be here if this is the right model:


https://download.gigabyte.com/FileList/Manual/mb_manual_b550-aorus-pro-ac_1001_e.pdf


----------



## Notor1ouS

does somebody know, why on PBO = Auto i get better boost clockrates compared to PBO @Max.?

i thought [email protected] should give me the best boost. but it boosts less.
PBO setting: scalar 10x (also tried auto)
+200mhz, powerlimits unlimited

how can i set unlimited powerlimit for PBO = Auto?

my cpu: 5900x
mainboard: aorus pro


----------



## Marius A

Notor1ouS said:


> does somebody know, why on PBO = Auto i get better boost clockrates compared to PBO @Max.?
> 
> i thought [email protected] should give me the best boost. but it boosts less.
> PBO setting: scalar 10x (also tried auto)
> +200mhz, powerlimits unlimited
> 
> how can i set unlimited powerlimit for PBO = Auto?
> 
> my cpu: 5900x
> mainboard: aorus pro


Cause you cpu is 15 degrees hotter with those settings ...so it boosts less... have you checked your cpu temps with hwinfo64 or ryzenmaster on each scenario ?


----------



## des2k...

Marius A said:


> Cause you cpu is 15 degrees hotter with those settings ...so it boosts less... have you checked your cpu temps with hwinfo64 or ryzenmaster on each scenario ?


That has nothing to do with temps, that's just garbage agesa or intentional current limit from Amd. Because with a waterblock/custom loop does the same.

Since Zen started, day1 bios are the best performing, every update after PBO breaks and/or Amd hard limits PBO.

certain PBO values also don't work
for example 3900x stock is 143w ppt, 95tdc, 140edc

PBO max can be 200w ppt, 140tdc, 140edc.
edc you can't change and tdc can't be higher than stock edc value.

day1 bios for example use % of ppt,tdc,edc for boost and you can just put big numbers for values and defeat the boost limits and looks really good on charts during review day🤣

Now we also get mobo manufacturers, power deviation / under reporting to limit cpu performance.

Scallar... well that another feature limited by Amd on new bios. 10x vs 1x is maybe 25mhz more on the freq.

Like Amd says multiple times, cpu at stock is already pushed to max, the only thing to tweak is IF clock + mem to get extra performance out if it.


----------



## Yuke

des2k... said:


> That has nothing to do with temps, that's just garbage agesa or intentional current limit from Amd. Because with a waterblock/custom loop does the same.
> 
> Since Zen started, day1 bios are the best performing, every update after PBO breaks and/or Amd hard limits PBO.
> 
> certain PBO values also don't work
> for example 3900x stock is 143w ppt, 95tdc, 140edc
> 
> PBO max can be 200w ppt, 140tdc, 140edc.
> edc you can't change and tdc can't be higher than stock edc value.
> 
> day1 bios for example use % of ppt,tdc,edc for boost and you can just put big numbers for values and defeat the boost limits and looks really good on charts during review day🤣
> 
> Now we also get mobo manufacturers, power deviation / under reporting to limit cpu performance.
> 
> Scallar... well that another feature limited by Amd on new bios. 10x vs 1x is maybe 25mhz more on the freq.
> 
> Like Amd says multiple times, cpu at stock is already pushed to max, the only thing to tweak is IF clock + mem to get extra performance out if it.


yeah, i agree so much with this....can't believe how broken 1.2.0.3 is on my Day1 Zen2....nothing works anymore besides static All Core OC. My SKU was absolute dogshit tho.


----------



## LionAlonso

I guess agesa 1.2.0.3 patch C is not coming soon, first because GB always take more time than other brands with new AGESA and second because they have been paralized with the ransomware.


----------



## Dyngsur

Changed my old 5900x that was not working properly, got a new one.
Damn, works very well 
Did some testing, all programs running etc, so I am not looking for pure bench just some testing what my G-Skill 3600 can do and they went to 4000 without error with low volt etc!

This aint final results, just started to work with it


----------



## Nekrogeddon

Dyngsur said:


> Changed my old 5900x that was not working properly, got a new one.
> Damn, works very well
> Did some testing, all programs running etc, so I am not looking for pure bench just some testing what my G-Skill 3200 can do and they went to 4000 without error with low volt etc!
> 
> This aint final results, just started to work with it
> 
> View attachment 2521265
> 
> 
> View attachment 2521264


Hello there. I am planning on getting a GSkill 4000Mhz ram kit. I saw that yours is 4000Mhz too, are yours overclocked or factory set. I just wanted to know if that frequency is "weird" for 5900x. Cheers


----------



## Dyngsur

Nekrogeddon said:


> Hello there. I am planning on getting a GSkill 4000Mhz ram kit. I saw that yours is 4000Mhz too, are yours overclocked or factory set. I just wanted to know if that frequency is "weird" for 5900x. Cheers


my kit is G-Skill Ripjaws  I have oc'ed em to 4000 from 3600 original.
Yeah its weird 3800 didnt work but higher worked better for me!
I think you need to be lucky with the cpu to get it to work over 3800, but I dunno.


----------



## OldBones

Gigabyte X570S AORUS Master Motherboard Review









Gigabyte X570S AORUS Master Motherboard Review - Funky Kit


The Gigabyte X570S AORUS Master motherboards feature upgraded power solution, passive and silent thermal design, and PCIe 4.0 components.




www.funkykit.com


----------



## Spectre73

OldBones said:


> Gigabyte X570S AORUS Master Motherboard Review
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gigabyte X570S AORUS Master Motherboard Review - Funky Kit
> 
> 
> The Gigabyte X570S AORUS Master motherboards feature upgraded power solution, passive and silent thermal design, and PCIe 4.0 components.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.funkykit.com


That was no review at all, IMHO. You can safely read the last page only and even then, you do not get much information out of it. For the remaining pages, just go to the manual and the aorus webpage


----------



## Yuke

Is it save to assume that at this point the sound pop/crackle issue some are experiencing is a hardware problem of early (day1) Motherboards and that there is zero chance for a solution?

You cant belive how sick i am of this, lol


----------



## Nekrogeddon

Hello guys, I got 2 questions. First off my Master doesn't cut off the power on usb ports when the system turns off. I tried ErP enabled but nothing. I have an external audio device (Astro mixamp pro) hooked with a usb on pc and optical cable with the mobo's digital audio output. Well, it stays powered on every time. The other thing is that when I put my system to sleep mode, it is set to wake up by keyboard or mouse movement which I dislike. I just want to press the power button again and wake the system up. I couldn't find any related setting in the bios. Btw I'm on F34 but F33 was reacting the same way on both occasions


----------



## danisflying

Hey guys, is anyone able to give me an opinion on these settings I've dialed in for F34 on my Aorus master + 5900x? Still learning so I'm concerned I could be pushing some of the voltages too high (ram is bdie btw).

Thanks!


----------



## 755SFF

Nekrogeddon said:


> 2 questions


I have revision 1.0 and similar USB sleep issue as you, on F33/F34. My mouse and keyboard have LEDs so it is common after sleep that one or both is lit in a dark room, or both will sleep, or neither will sleep. I have higher success with Hibernate vs sleep but not 100% - the BIOS rolls a dice. (Or it could be the chipset drivers and/or Windows and not the BIOS but it is too complicated to troubleshoot so I have been waiting)

On the other thing, you need Device Manager, find your device then click Power Management tab, and uncheck "allow this device to wake the computer".


----------



## DustyBob

Check Page 837  Try it with efiflash /c


----------



## jornmulder

RaXelliX said:


> Yes that's a good idea. Temps should be fine even after the "mod". Infact i completely unplugged the fan but left the heatsink on. Tho i have a ton of airflow in my case. If you are using a custom loop then it's likely you don't have that much airflow over the chipset. My chipset temps never go above 45c. It was hotter before. On the Master it's a bit of a pain to unscrew the chipset heatsink as you first have to unscrew the backplate.


can i take off the fan, and then put a noctua 40mm fan on it ? will that work ? i was thinking about a Zalman Northbridge heatsink ZM-NBF47 passive thing, but then i was reading if i get a new videocard then it will hit it.. so looking for something that cools, but also will fit.. any recommondations ?? greets jørn from Holland x570 gigabyte Ultra, making a stupid high pitch noise, i have send it to the webshop back took some time and they say nothing wrong with it and then i got the same mobo back, so now i still hear the chipset fan noise. what can i do, i already have it on silent with interval 3. now it is 67celcius. and not spinning yet.. but then if it spins i hear it and get headage from it stupid high pitch. i got 1 fan in front and 1 in the back from be-quiet and the darkrock pro 4. Greets Jørn


----------



## jornmulder

Diablo85 said:


> I did the same on an Xtreme. Haven't seen the upper 40's since. Under heavy load, my front case fans blow over the chipset.
> 
> edit since it was specified: this is with the side panel on.


witch one passive cooler did you get to replace the pch fan? brand? and will it still fit with a big videocard in my atx case with x570 gigabyte ultra? ver. 1.0


----------



## Diablo85

jornmulder said:


> witch one passive cooler did you get to replace the pch fan? brand? and will it still fit with a big videocard in my atx case with x570 gigabyte ultra? ver. 1.0


there is no pch fan on the Xtreme X570. passive heatsink is all built in to the design of the board, to the right of the top 2 PCIE slots. I replaced the paste with kryonaut and slapped it back together.


----------



## jornmulder

Diablo85 said:


> there is no pch fan on the Xtreme X570. passive heatsink is all built in to the design of the board, to the right of the top 2 PCIE slots. I replaced the paste with kryonaut and slapped it back together.


oh so youi only replaced the paste and put it back together, with spinning fan ?

i want to put a new fan on or only a passive cooler block. only don't know if it's gonna fit 

can somebody help me ?


----------



## jornmulder

i want to put a new fan on or only a passive cooler block. only don't know if it's gonna fit 

can somebody help me ?

yea i dont have the Xtreme X570 , i got the Ultra x570 with a stupid crazy high pitch noise.

if i get a bigger videocard, i don't know if passive block is gonna hit it


----------



## ghiga_andrei

Nekrogeddon said:


> The other thing is that when I put my system to sleep mode, it is set to wake up by keyboard or mouse movement which I dislike. I just want to press the power button again and wake the system up. I couldn't find any related setting in the bios.


Cannot help you with your first issue, but for this one with the computer waking up on mouse movement I have fixed for myself also. There is no BIOS option to disable this, it is in Windows. 
Go to Device Manager, identify the Keyboard and Mouse devices, right-click, Properties and in the Power Management tab uncheck the Allow this device to wake up the computer box. 
You have to do this for both mouse and keyboard. 
If you plug them later in other USB ports, you will need to do this again as it is based per port, not only device.

Hope it helps.


----------



## Dan Hot

Still no 1203c from gigabyte :/


----------



## des2k...

Dan Hot said:


> Still no 1203c from gigabyte :/


what's special about this new agesa ?
F34 is working great for me with my 3900x


----------



## des2k...

ghiga_andrei said:


> Cannot help you with your first issue, but for this one with the computer waking up on mouse movement I have fixed for myself also. There is no BIOS option to disable this, it is in Windows.
> Go to Device Manager, identify the Keyboard and Mouse devices, right-click, Properties and in the Power Management tab uncheck the Allow this device to wake up the computer box.
> You have to do this for both mouse and keyboard.
> If you plug them later in other USB ports, you will need to do this again as it is based per port, not only device.
> 
> Hope it helps.


I always wonder why USB has power when the system is off with x570 master

I don't use sleep, I still have power to my usb ssd,nvme,lan,etc. I had one or two shutdown where RGB,mouse,keyboard was on but those go off usually(maybe I was playing with my mem,cpu oc)

The network cards link light being up is the worst since I have wake on lan off(bios and driver).


----------



## spstarr

Hmm, as a recent Aorus Master X570 rev v1.2 owner, I've noticed issues....

Specs:

Ryzen 9 5950x
G.Skill DDR4-3600 32GBx2 - CL18-22-22-42 1.35v - Dram: SK Hynix - x 2 (64GB) - Model F4-3600C18D-64GVK
ASUS ROG STRIX 3090 OC 24GB in PCIe 4.x mode
Samsung 980 Pro 2TB - primary M.2 slot
Samsung 980 Pro 1TB - secondary M.2 slot
Logitech G903 Mouse
Logitech PowerPlay Wireless charging
Razer Gaming Keyboard
Razer BlackShark V2 Pro (connected to front panel USB)

Samsung Odyssey G7 27", GSYNC/VRR enabled, Nvidia VSYNC forced off, even with this on fullscreen or windowed full screen I get stuttering/some microstuttering

1) BIOS becomes sluggish if I change certain settings, changing fan curves does not trigger this, if I reset to stock defaults, reboot BIOS is not sluggish anymore...
2) Issues with mouse stalls, in Windows 10, Linux if I don't move it after awhile, even with no power management enabled...
3) Stuttering in games, undetermined causes, XMP profile is enabled..
4) One issue where UEFI BIOS gave a TPM error resetting on boot once (not noticed on F34 but on F33 only once)
5) When machine is IDLE, Chipset fan turns on, when machine is busy the chipset gets... cooler?!?!

I have tried turning off C-States, disabling PCIe ASPM power management or toggling it on off, etc... even with any power management on the machine feels sluggish in balanced mode.

I note all the input devices I have plugged in are not USB 2.x connected, all are connected to USB 3.x on back of board.

I'm on F34 UEFI BIOS currently.

Something just seems off..

Update: I believe I have the wrong RAM.. I need 
*F4-3800C18D-64GTZN*

But its not in stock... anywhere..... 3600 != 3800


----------



## jornmulder

wooow i screwed loose my chipsetfan, there i seen a temp mat, then i took that temp mat off, 
my chipset fan from x570 was making noise, i took off the silver gigabye sticker thing, that is from metal stuck to it with a bit of glue, i took it off
put some arctic silver paste between it, before it was running around 67 celcius, i seen in hwinfo, now it's around, 54 and stays round that. !
wow and now my fan is not spinning at all anymore !!! i only replaced the temp pad, for temp paste, so now it's 12 celcius lower then before !!!
Gigabyte wy use a temp pad, does not cool it down good !!! Just put some paste between it !!!

my frustrating high pitch noise is were i got headages from, is gone now ! because it does not spin at all anymore 

i am sooo happy !!!
WOOP WOOP !!!
no need to put a passive cooler on !!! just replace to pad for paste !!!


----------



## des2k...

jornmulder said:


> wooow i screwed loose my chipsetfan, there i seen a temp mat, then i took that temp mat off,
> my chipset fan from x570 was making noise, i took off the silver gigabye sticker thing, that is from metal stuck to it with a bit of glue, i took it off
> put some arctic silver paste between it, before it was running around 67 celcius, i seen in hwinfo, now it's around, 54 and stays round that. !
> wow and now my fan is not spinning at all anymore !!! i only replaced the temp pad, for temp paste, so now it's 12 celcius lower then before !!!
> Gigabyte wy use a temp pad, does not cool it down good !!! Just put some paste between it !!!
> 
> my frustrating high pitch noise is were i got headages from, is gone now ! because it does not spin at all anymore
> 
> i am sooo happy !!!
> WOOP WOOP !!!
> no need to put a passive cooler on !!! just replace to pad for paste !!!


yeah that thermal pad is junk, have noctua paste since 1year+ never over 56c no fan


----------



## jornmulder

des2k... said:


> yeah that thermal pad is junk, have noctua paste since 1year+ never over 56c no fan


 wish i done this before, when i got the mobo x570 ultra, before i had send it back and waiting to return after weeks, and they did not fix my high pitsh noise from my fan, because they sayd we can't hear it, then sended the same mobo back to me. stupid ! and for people who think they cant do it, its easy to do. realy easy.
4 screw loose, then there go's a tiny power cable from fan to mobo, pull it out with pinset or just slowly, don't rip it off.
then pull the pad off and put some paste , and put it together again, and your all good ! WAUWWWW
i always done this with my cpu and videocard, if it's getting hotter then normal. but thought hmm if i mess it up, i got no pc anymore..
but trust me it's easy, and if you can't i can help you. for who does not want the chipset fan spin or make noise.

greets, Jørn from The Netherlands


----------



## jornmulder

des2k... said:


> what's special about this new agesa ?
> F34 is working great for me with my 3900x


yea bios f34 for my x570 ultra ver 1.0 is also working fine with 3700x


----------



## jornmulder

.


----------



## jornmulder

des2k... said:


> I always wonder why USB has power when the system is off with x570 master
> 
> I don't use sleep, I still have power to my usb ssd,nvme,lan,etc. I had one or two shutdown where RGB,mouse,keyboard was on but those go off usually(maybe I was playing with my mem,cpu oc)
> 
> The network cards link light being up is the worst since I have wake on lan off(bios and driver).


go in bios put erp or how is it called epr or eps erp ? put that one on : enable.
then restart pc, i also had hyperx usb led on, or when i press a key on keyboard stys on then
when i put it on enable, its putting them off when pc is turned off.


----------



## Nekrogeddon

755SFF said:


> I have revision 1.0 and similar USB sleep issue as you, on F33/F34. My mouse and keyboard have LEDs so it is common after sleep that one or both is lit in a dark room, or both will sleep, or neither will sleep. I have higher success with Hibernate vs sleep but not 100% - the BIOS rolls a dice. (Or it could be the chipset drivers and/or Windows and not the BIOS but it is too complicated to troubleshoot so I have been waiting)
> 
> On the other thing, you need Device Manager, find your device then click Power Management tab, and uncheck "allow this device to wake the computer".


Upon turning the system off all the lights go off but the only thing that stays powered on is that audio DAC connected via USB. The other thing with the K/M waking up my system, both of them don't have ticked the wake computer in device manager. Why the heck the x570 bioses are so crap? My MSI X99A Gaming 7 mobo from 6 years ago had literally everything on it and is working flawlessly till now


----------



## des2k...

jornmulder said:


> go in bios put erp or how is it called epr or eps erp ? put that one on : enable.
> then restart pc, i also had hyperx usb led on, or when i press a key on keyboard stys on then
> when i put it on enable, its putting them off when pc is turned off.


thanks, yes erp on fixed it


----------



## jornmulder

des2k... said:


> thanks, yes erp on fixed it


good !


----------



## Nekrogeddon

I just installed windows 11 last night and I have had like 10 reboots with event 1101 and event 28 Kernel at least. What a great start, what an unparallel compatibility between last gen hardware and software.


----------



## jornmulder

des2k... said:


> thanks, yes erp on fixed it





Nekrogeddon said:


> I just installed windows 11 last night and I have had like 10 reboots with event 1101 and event 28 Kernel at least. What a great start, what an unparallel compatibility between last gen hardware and software.


haha because win 11 is not out yet, don't install it then


----------



## jornmulder

Nekrogeddon said:


> I just installed windows 11 last night and I have had like 10 reboots with event 1101 and event 28 Kernel at least. What a great start, what an unparallel compatibility between last gen hardware and software.


could not wait could ya  OOPS then. get win10 back on it, or get back your win10 backup.
and just wait till final win11 is there by windows update...


----------



## Nekrogeddon

jornmulder said:


> haha because win 11 is not out yet, don't install it then


ikr but I bet it is gonna be the same even when they officially launch. It was practically impossible to start a game without the system rebooting on it's own. Thankfully I installed them as dual boot and now I'm back to win10 stable and enjoying my gaming


----------



## jornmulder

Nekrogeddon said:


> ikr but I bet it is gonna be the same even when they officially launch. It was practically impossible to start a game without the system rebooting on it's own. Thankfully I installed them as dual boot and now I'm back to win10 stable and enjoying my gaming


i bet they will let it work, when it's out.
that version should be better with gaming.


----------



## Kastorey

Tantawi said:


> @stasio Can you please inform Gigabyte UEFI team on the importance of adding support for "EFI_STORAGE_SECURITY_COMMAND_PROTOCOL" in the UEFI?
> 
> This extension is very important to enable eDrive (Bitlocker with hardware encryption) in supported boot drives in Windows 10 and 11. This is very important for performance reasons too. See: Encrypted Hard Drive (Windows 10) - Microsoft 365 Security
> 
> Currently there is very poor support on the AMD side with ASrock as the only manufacturer who cares to support it.
> 
> I opened a support ticket with Gigabyte regarding this (Email-ID: 1136965-1), but appreciate your push on this issue.
> 
> Thanks!
> [/QUOT


I am assuming when you opened your support ticket with Gigabyte that they indicated that the "EFI_STORAGE_SECURITY_COMMAND_PROTOCOL" in the UEFI is not currently implemented? 

I have been unable to locate any documentation one way or the other and I just purchased a Gigabyte Aorus Ultra and with a Samsung 980 Pro NVME drive and intended to do a secure wipe and reinstall it to enable Win10 Bitlocker to manage the hardware encryption so as not to take a significant performance hit, but when I started reviewing the requirements to do this I noted the "EFI_STORAGE_SECURITY_COMMAND_PROTOCOL" requirement for the UEFI and have been unable to find anything other than your post. I do see posts going back 6 years and other Gigabyte system boards where they appear to have eventually included it. It seems like a pretty big miss for a premium system board, imo. 

In any event, I have upvoted your post and hopefully Gigabyte will address the issue.


----------



## lh2p

I keep having my m.2 dropping out randomly. No rhyme or reason for it. Sometimes 1 day sometimes 3 weeks. It seems to be more prominent when I have more than one m.2s in. 

Anyone else getting this? Running on f34 Aorus Master x570 1.2. I have tried 3 different m.2s each running the os all three being new since I rmad them. None of them were pcie 4.0. Iv tried stock settings just is super annoying.


----------



## jornmulder

weird, is the mobo not broken already? or did you not installed them good enought ? have to use the spacer, and then put it in in a angle then puch it in, and push it to the spacer, then put the tiny screw in that fits in the spacer on the mobo. i got 3 m.2 drives running on my gigabyte ver 1.0 570x ultra. 1x 1 tb samsung evo 970, 1x 512 gb aorus m.2 and a 1 tb aorus gen4 m.2 all working fine.


----------



## jornmulder

lh2p said:


> I keep having my m.2 dropping out randomly. No rhyme or reason for it. Sometimes 1 day sometimes 3 weeks. It seems to be more prominent when I have more than one m.2s in.
> 
> Anyone else getting this? Running on f34 Aorus Master x570 1.2. I have tried 3 different m.2s each running the os all three being new since I rmad them. None of them were pcie 4.0. Iv tried stock settings just is super annoying.


can you see them in your bios? in the boot section? maybe did not setup good there ?

you also need to activate them in win10. with disk mangement


----------



## jornmulder

.


----------



## lh2p

So I have even RMA'd the motherboard. Went from a 1.0 to a 1.2 in the last month. Iv done a fresh install aswell. When it happens the only way I can reboot into windows is to power off the machine let the power supply fully drain and then reboot. If I don't do that when it reboots it just goes straight to bios and the m.2 is not detected. Iv tried slots 1 2 and 3 and all eventually do the same.


----------



## jornmulder

lh2p said:


> So I have even RMA'd the motherboard. Went from a 1.0 to a 1.2 in the last month. Iv done a fresh install aswell. When it happens the only way I can reboot into windows is to power off the machine let the power supply fully drain and then reboot. If I don't do that when it reboots it just goes straight to bios and the m.2 is not detected. Iv tried slots 1 2 and 3 and all eventually do the same.


can you see them in your bios? in the boot section? maybe did not setup good there ?
you also need to activate them in win10. with disk mangement if win10 does not see the drives.
have to put first boot on windows drive then second end rest on boot 2,3,4 etc


----------



## lh2p

Yep I've done all that and unfortunately no luck. I've legit replaced everything possible. GPU, CPU, Motherboard, NVME. Only thing I havn't done is changed brands of Mobo but to me it seems to be a windows issue or something I'm not sure. 

Trying another fresh install since of today the crashing happens every 10 minutes or anytime I launch a game.


----------



## jornmulder

lh2p said:


> Yep I've done all that and unfortunately no luck. I've legit replaced everything possible. GPU, CPU, Motherboard, NVME. Only thing I havn't done is changed brands of Mobo but to me it seems to be a windows issue or something I'm not sure.
> 
> Trying another fresh install since of today the crashing happens every 10 minutes or anytime I launch a game.


pff wow crash when u gonna game? you got paste on your cpu and cooler ? or nothing ?
weird stuff, cant help u with that, maybe somebody els..


----------



## lh2p

Yea I have a custom loop on it. Temps are not the issue just random crashes. Pbo on pbo off, it doesn't matter it happens no matter what


----------



## Nekrogeddon

Have you checked your SSD temperature? Unfortunately the first M.2 slot is right between the socket and the GPU and that makes it very hot. My Samsung 970 evo plus is sitting on 60 degrees on idle. Also (that might sound silly) have you installed the SSD correctly? There is a standoff you need to put and make sure the connector clicks in the port and you don't see the gold contacts anymore. After that check your windows installation. Look for another copy or create a new usb installation and make sure is set to UEFI only and boot form the 1st usb partition


----------



## lh2p

So I'm starting to think it might be some weird interaction with the Intel 660p and an Amd motherboard/cpu. I'm now trying it without the Intel m.2 in the machine to see if it is that. The Intel m.2 keeps disconnecting randomly. And keeps having I/o issues according to windows. 

It's not Temps nor a bad install. And I have stopped installing it on the top slot due to Temps.


----------



## Nekrogeddon

lh2p said:


> So I'm starting to think it might be some weird interaction with the Intel 660p and an Amd motherboard/cpu. I'm now trying it without the Intel m.2 in the machine to see if it is that. The Intel m.2 keeps disconnecting randomly. And keeps having I/o issues according to windows.
> 
> It's not Temps nor a bad install. And I have stopped installing it on the top slot due to Temps.


Ok, sorry but I had to ask. I have seen lots of crazy things through the years. So if I understand correctly, you have changed everything except the SSD itself, I mean you changed the SSD as a hardware but same brand and model? If that's the case, before buying another brand or send it back, check what gen for M.2 the bios is set to. Set it to GEN3. After changing all the hardware we can safely assume it is not a hardware failure of the rest of the components


----------



## lh2p

So the only thing I havn't changed so far are the brands. Everything so far has gone through at least one round of RMA. So ram has been RMA'd, Motherboard has been rmad, m.2s have been rmad, gpu went through rma (unrelated new world incident). Only thing that hasn't changed is that everything is the same brand.


----------



## Nekrogeddon

lh2p said:


> So the only thing I havn't changed so far are the brands. Everything so far has gone through at least one round of RMA. So ram has been RMA'd, Motherboard has been rmad, m.2s have been rmad, gpu went through rma (unrelated new world incident). Only thing that hasn't changed is that everything is the same brand.


hahahaha nice one! Since the problem is about the M.2, just borrow another brand from someone and do your testing before buying another brand. Then you can use the intel one as storage and hopefully will work that way and if not, sell it or get an external type-c enclosure for it


----------



## lh2p

So last night i did a fresh install with 2 of the m.2s in. The intel as storage drive, and the XPG as the main drive. The intel drive by this morning was causing everything to crash. So now im on a samsung and XPG, no intel drive in.


----------



## Nekrogeddon

lh2p said:


> So last night i did a fresh install with 2 of the m.2s in. The intel as storage drive, and the XPG as the main drive. The intel drive by this morning was causing everything to crash. So now im on a samsung and XPG, no intel drive in.


Are you experiencing any misbehavior with the intel drive out of the system?


----------



## lh2p

So far how I could trigger the drive to freak out and cause windows to crash is if I moved data from my sata drive to the extra m.2 Intel drive. 

I tried to do the same now from my sata drive to the extra m.2 drive and it went through. Now to try everything with my bios settings in place. I'm going to be really mad if for some reason it's the interaction from the Intel drive and the amd system.


----------



## Nekrogeddon

lh2p said:


> So far how I could trigger the drive to freak out and cause windows to crash is if I moved data from my sata drive to the extra m.2 Intel drive.
> 
> I tried to do the same now from my sata drive to the extra m.2 drive and it went through. Now to try everything with my bios settings in place. I'm going to be really mad if for some reason it's the interaction from the Intel drive and the amd system.


it is pretty clear that it's the crappy intel drive. Get rid of it


----------



## lh2p

I did get a Video TDR error post reinstall. Will monitor. Did a DDU and fresh install of nvidia drivers.


----------



## spstarr

You know, turning on ASPM stops the chipset fan when idle.. but this chipset seems poorly designed if it runs so hot at idle...


----------



## Tantawi

Kastorey said:


> I am assuming when you opened your support ticket with Gigabyte that they indicated that the "EFI_STORAGE_SECURITY_COMMAND_PROTOCOL" in the UEFI is not currently implemented?
> 
> I have been unable to locate any documentation one way or the other and I just purchased a Gigabyte Aorus Ultra and with a Samsung 980 Pro NVME drive and intended to do a secure wipe and reinstall it to enable Win10 Bitlocker to manage the hardware encryption so as not to take a significant performance hit, but when I started reviewing the requirements to do this I noted the "EFI_STORAGE_SECURITY_COMMAND_PROTOCOL" requirement for the UEFI and have been unable to find anything other than your post. I do see posts going back 6 years and other Gigabyte system boards where they appear to have eventually included it. It seems like a pretty big miss for a premium system board, imo.
> 
> In any event, I have upvoted your post and hopefully Gigabyte will address the issue.


They did not indicate anything, but it is true that EFI_STORAGE_SECURITY_COMMAND_PROTOCOL is the missing UEFI extension. Their reply 20 days ago read:

"Hi, As we can see you have the latest bios so we will check with our HQ about your question. We will reply here once we have more info."

I am not holding my breath though, with their recent hack and leaks I am sure they have better things to do with their time, but I agree with you on the significant performance hit without drive-level encryption on AMD platform. My 970 EVO gets 15-20% less performance in all benchmarks with software BitLocker on my 3900x, while the same drive was only 6-8% slower with my older 9900K system (also software BitLocker, never tried drive-level encryption at that time).


----------



## LionAlonso

New AMD chipset drivers in the official amd page.
Seems to be just security fixes


----------



## lh2p

So update on my issue. It at this point is replicated anytime I have more than 1 m.2 in place regardless of brand.


----------



## Henry Owens

Hello, thoughts on monoblocks? I have a tech n block so it would definitely be a downgrade. But having every single thing water cooled would be very nice


----------



## Zefram0911

Henry Owens said:


> Hello, thoughts on monoblocks? I have a tech n block so it would definitely be a downgrade. But having every single thing water cooled would be very nice


I have the EK monoblock for the X570 Master with a 3900X. It looks very nice, but cpu temps are a little bit higher. 1080ti is included in the loop.


----------



## Jason_Cruze

Guys a quick question on FCLK overclocking.

My 5600x is able to be stable at 2033 FCLK but does not cold boot. Any idea how to resolve this issue?

Any voltages I need to tinker. My vsoc is 1.1 and rest all are auto.


----------



## Henry Owens

Jason_Cruze said:


> Guys a quick question on FCLK overclocking.
> 
> My 5600x is able to be stable at 2033 FCLK but does not cold boot. Any idea how to resolve this issue?
> 
> Any voltages I need to tinker. My vsoc is 1.1 and rest all are auto.


Try increasing vddg and vddp to 1.05 or around there. Also you might need to go as high as 1.2 SoC but at least set it to 1.15. Also increase dram voltage


----------



## Henry Owens

Zefram0911 said:


> I have the EK monoblock for the X570 Master with a 3900X. It looks very nice, but cpu temps are a little bit higher. 1080ti is included in the loop.


So to change the paste on it you need to take out the entire motherboard?


----------



## Jason_Cruze

Henry Owens said:


> Try increasing vddg and vddp to 1.05 or around there. Also you might need to go as high as 1.2 SoC but at least set it to 1.15. Also increase dram voltage


Already did this but still not cold booting.

It was better in older versions of bios. Don't know what they screwed up or settings I need to change.


----------



## TaunyTiger

Henry Owens said:


> Hello, thoughts on monoblocks? I have a tech n block so it would definitely be a downgrade. But having every single thing water cooled would be very nice


Im running the monoblock and the chipsetblock on my X570. Great VRM+chipset temps. 
Right now idle 33C on chipset and 32C on VRM MOS.


----------



## TaunyTiger

Double post, sry!


----------



## lum-x

TaunyTiger said:


> Im running the monoblock and the chipsetblock on my X570. Great VRM+chipset temps.
> Right now idle 33C on chipset and 32C on VRM MOS.


I am planning to get  Foundation CPU Block (Acrylic + Black Aluminum)

Your system looks nice with waterblock. Show us later the final product


----------



## Henry Owens

TaunyTiger said:


> Im running the monoblock and the chipsetblock on my X570. Great VRM+chipset temps.
> Right now idle 33C on chipset and 32C on VRM MOS.


I have chipset watercooled also. How hard is it to install the monoblock?


----------



## Zefram0911

Henry Owens said:


> So to change the paste on it you need to take out the entire motherboard?


I guess if you're running soft tubing and it's long and flexible enough, you wouldn't really have to.. but probably.


----------



## Henry Owens

Zefram0911 said:


> I guess if you're running soft tubing and it's long and flexible enough, you wouldn't really have to.. but probably.


Do you think I should get it and try to sell my tech n? Would you expect like 5c temp increase?


----------



## TaunyTiger

lum-x said:


> I am planning to get  Foundation CPU Block (Acrylic + Black Aluminum)
> 
> Your system looks nice with waterblock. Show us later the final product


Been running this seens November 2020. Just orderd a Corsair 7000D and 2x 420mm rads. 
Right now running an old Corsair 750D, 360mm+280mm rads.


http://imgur.com/Vgbnh3k




http://imgur.com/BVhO9K6


----------



## TaunyTiger

Henry Owens said:


> I have chipset watercooled also. How hard is it to install the monoblock?


Monoblock is a bit pain to mount. need to take down mb backplate and rear I/O to fit it.


----------



## lh2p

Can a Hot Chipset cause gpus and m.2s to fail?


----------



## LionAlonso

lh2p said:


> Can a Hot Chipset cause gpus and m.2s to fail?


Yes, if the gpu and m2 are in the chipset pcie lanes


----------



## lh2p

So m.2 in slot 3 and gpu in slot 1 would those be shared with the pcie from the chipset?


----------



## Henry Owens

TaunyTiger said:


> Monoblock is a bit pain to mount. need to take down mb backplate and rear I/O to fit it.


Any recommendations on thermal paste so I don't have to take it off for a couple years? I have thermal grizzly but people are saying that lasts only a year.


----------



## 99belle99

lh2p said:


> So m.2 in slot 3 and gpu in slot 1 would those be shared with the pcie from the chipset?


No slot 1 would be from the CPU.


----------



## LionAlonso

Henry Owens said:


> Any recommendations on thermal paste so I don't have to take it off for a couple years? I have thermal grizzly but people are saying that lasts only a year.


For me its good after more than one year...


----------



## Henry Owens

Zefram0911 said:


> I have the EK monoblock for the X570 Master with a 3900X. It looks very nice, but cpu temps are a little bit higher. 1080ti is included in the loop.


I ordered it
I was a little curious about the bitspower monoblock but this one seems good and 40 dollars cheaper


----------



## lh2p

So before I end up buying a different brand I was getting some help earlier for computer constantly crashing when I have more than 2 m.2s also is causing video tdr errors. Done multiple windows installs, have replaced everything at least once only thing I havn't done is changed mobo brands.


----------



## TaunyTiger

Henry Owens said:


> Any recommendations on thermal paste so I don't have to take it off for a couple years? I have thermal grizzly but people are saying that lasts only a year.


No not really. I've used Liquid metal on my gpu. Been running that for 3-4 years, and never have the gpu gone higher than 48C. I can't remeber what i put on the cpu when i build it soon 1 year ago. But i'm thinking of reapply some new past or metal when rebuilding in my new case. Thinking of going with Arctic Silver 5 or Thermal Grizzly Kryonaut.
.


----------



## Marius A

TaunyTiger said:


> No not really. I've used Liquid metal on my gpu. Been running that for 3-4 years, and never have the gpu gone higher than 48C. I can't remeber what i put on the cpu when i build it soon 1 year ago. But i'm thinking of reapply some new past or metal when rebuilding in my new case. Thinking of going with Arctic Silver 5 or Thermal Grizzly Kryonaut.
> .


Putting liquid metal between the cpu and cooler /water block is a dumb thing to do unless you dont care about your cpu warranty. I ve put it between my ryzen 3800x and noctua nh u12a , both surfaces nickel plated, so the least risk, and still the ihs was a mess after only 7 month, the serial number was gone after removing the liquid metal. Also they got so stuck together that the cpu only come out of the socket with bent pins and stuck on the coolers cold plate. Luckily no pins were broken and i could straight them up again. I wouldn't ever try it on a non nickel plated surface like copper or even worse aluminum,


----------



## Nekrogeddon

Welp, they must have screwed the new AMD chipset drivers cos upon detecting my hardware, it says that my system is not set up for raid.


----------



## LionAlonso

Nekrogeddon said:


> Welp, they must have screwed the new AMD chipset drivers cos upon detecting my hardware, it says that my system is not set up for raid.


Just revert.
There were only “security fixes”


----------



## Elrick

Marius A said:


> Putting liquid metal between the cpu and cooler /water block is a dumb thing to do unless you dont care about your cpu warranty.


Yes indeed. That is why I stopped using any more so-called 'Liquid metal' based products between any IHS and Cooler cold plate.



Marius A said:


> the serial number was gone after removing the liquid metal. Also they got so stuck together that the cpu only come out of the socket with bent pins and stuck on the coolers cold plate.


Use to remember all the fuss and extreme excitement for Liquid metal some years ago, but alas that has all but died now as 'early adopters' found out how stupid it was to use that product upon any type of CPU and Cooler.

It only lasts a very short time before it becomes like "Crazy-glue" and stuffs up your cooling setup. The low cooling numbers disappeared eventually as the chemaical reaction between differing surfaces start to negate any positive aspect of using Liquid Metal  .


----------



## saunupe1911

It definitely looks like F34 fixed the USB issue...at least for me...finger crossed though


----------



## Yuke

I am recently getting an Error shown in Event Viewer every 50-60min or so...

Session "NT Kernel Logger" failed to start with the following error: 0xC0000022

Anyone know what that is?


----------



## OldBones

Yuke said:


> I am recently getting an Error shown in Event Viewer every 50-60min or so...
> 
> Session "NT Kernel Logger" failed to start with the following error: 0xC0000022
> 
> Anyone know what that is?


We see you haven't learned how to use GOOGLE yet: How to Fix 0xc0000022 Application Error (wondershare.com)


----------



## Yuke

OldBones said:


> We see you haven't learned how to use GOOGLE yet: How to Fix 0xc0000022 Application Error (wondershare.com)


Ty, i honestly dont know how you googled this, link didnt show up within the first two pages of google for me. Of course i tried to google it.


----------



## Henry Owens

Has anyone tried raid 0 with two nvme cpu/chipset?


----------



## SacraficeMyGoat

Any issues running Windows 11 and F34 BIOS?

Currently on F33i and W10. Just want to make sure there aren't any major problems before I upgrade. Thanks.


----------



## Namasamasan

Ayo, new here.
R7 3700x
X570 Rev 1.1 (Ultra)
1650S

I feel like all of my NVME slots run a little hot?
My 1TB samsung 970plus hits 56-60c all the time.

Ive slotted in the lowest (Under GPU)
And highest (Near CPU) and havent seen any changes in temp?
Any ideas?


----------



## LionAlonso

Namasamasan said:


> Ayo, new here.
> R7 3700x
> X570 Rev 1.1 (Ultra)
> 1650S
> 
> I feel like all of my NVME slots run a little hot?
> My 1TB samsung 970plus hits 56-60c all the time.
> 
> Ive slotted in the lowest (Under GPU)
> And highest (Near CPU) and havent seen any changes in temp?
> Any ideas?


Under load? My 980 pro runs also around 60.
Nothing much u can do in this case…
Also in my case, the top slot is hotter due to gpu heat, but its the one i want (because its not the chipset one)


----------



## Sleepycat

Namasamasan said:


> Ayo, new here.
> R7 3700x
> X570 Rev 1.1 (Ultra)
> 1650S
> 
> I feel like all of my NVME slots run a little hot?
> My 1TB samsung 970plus hits 56-60c all the time.
> 
> Ive slotted in the lowest (Under GPU)
> And highest (Near CPU) and havent seen any changes in temp?
> Any ideas?


Same here, there is poor airflow for those M.2 slots on the board, so they do run hotter. It happens with almost all brands of motherboards.
My idle temperatures on my Asus C8H board across the various M.2 positions are:

Slot 1 (under the GPU using motherboard-supplied heatplate)
970 EVO Plus 1TB - 54 ºC

Slot 2 (on motherboard, with finned heatsink)
970 EVO Plus 2TB - 39 ºC

PCIe slot 3 with a M.2 riser card and finned heatsink
970 EVO 1TB - 38 ºC

PCIe slot 2 with Hyper M.2 4.0 NVMe raid card
980 Pro 2TB - 34 ºC
980 Pro 2TB - 41 ºC


----------



## Sleepycat

Henry Owens said:


> Any recommendations on thermal paste so I don't have to take it off for a couple years? I have thermal grizzly but people are saying that lasts only a year.


If you are still deciding, I've used Arctic Silver 5, Noctua NT-H1 and NT-H2.

I find Arctic Silver 5 to last very long, I've run 3 years on the CPU without replacing it. Of course, the performance is not the best and it is a very sticky paste due to its silicone oil carrier.

NT-H1 spread very easily but dried out after a few years. I am now using NT-H2, which surprisingly has the texture and feel similar to Arctic Silver 5 and is more difficult to apply as well. So I'm hoping it is using a silicone oil carrier like Arctic Silver 5, which should prevent it from drying out, while performing similar to NT-H1.


----------



## Henry Owens

Namasamasan said:


> Ayo, new here.
> R7 3700x
> X570 Rev 1.1 (Ultra)
> 1650S
> 
> I feel like all of my NVME slots run a little hot?
> My 1TB samsung 970plus hits 56-60c all the time.
> 
> Ive slotted in the lowest (Under GPU)
> And highest (Near CPU) and havent seen any changes in temp?
> Any ideas?


That's normal not even that hot. I have the Corsair waterblock on my 980pro though


----------



## Henry Owens

Sleepycat said:


> If you are still deciding, I've used Arctic Silver 5, Noctua NT-H1 and NT-H2.
> 
> I find Arctic Silver 5 to last very long, I've run 3 years on the CPU without replacing it. Of course, the performance is not the best and it is a very sticky paste due to its silicone oil carrier.
> 
> NT-H1 spread very easily but dried out after a few years. I am now using NT-H2, which surprisingly has the texture and feel similar to Arctic Silver 5 and is more difficult to apply as well. So I'm hoping it is using a silicone oil carrier like Arctic Silver 5, which should prevent it from drying out, while performing similar to NT-H1.


Haha arctic silver is what I used on my first PCs like 10 years ago. I'll look into those noctua ones.


----------



## Nekrogeddon

SacraficeMyGoat said:


> Any issues running Windows 11 and F34 BIOS?
> 
> Currently on F33i and W10. Just want to make sure there aren't any major problems before I upgrade. Thanks.


As soon as I set up the system with windows 11, I had like 10 reboots with the good old event 1101 and event 28 kernel. Thankfully I was on dual boot so I went back and everything runs smoothly again. Keep in mind that I run my CPU undervolted by -22


----------



## saunupe1911

saunupe1911 said:


> It definitely looks like F34 fixed the USB issue...at least for me...finger crossed though


I take this back. System freezed up earlier today when using the USB switcher smh...but it is better though.


----------



## Sleepycat

Henry Owens said:


> Haha arctic silver is what I used on my first PCs like 10 years ago. I'll look into those noctua ones.


Yeah, that stuff lasts a long time. I bought my tube in 2009 and used it til it finished in 2019. No drying out at all. In contrast, I had a tube of NT-H1 which came with my cooler in 2009, it was dried and stuck inside the syringe in 2019.

It's so old school and performance is nothing compared to the newer pastes. I'm surprised they are still selling AS5, and have not improved it into an AS6 to keep up. If NT-H2 lasts as long as AS5, that will be my new go to. I'll stop using NT-H1, eventhough it is much cheaper.

I just repasted my PS3 with NT-H2, which had about 4 years with AS5.


----------



## Waltc

Nekrogeddon said:


> I just installed windows 11 last night and I have had like 10 reboots with event 1101 and event 28 Kernel at least. What a great start, what an unparallel compatibility between last gen hardware and software.


All Win11 builds running great here--no trouble upgrading from Win10. Don't like the taskbar--hacked it to get it where I like it (Real Men™ use the taskbar at the top of the screen..), and the start menu is too wide--can't shrink it down as far as I could in Win10. You know, you would think Microsoft learned a few things from Windows 8--I guess not... Anyway--apart from what I don't like about it so far, I've not had any crashes at all. Really like the AutoHDR feature...works splendidly for me, much better than I thought it would.

I feel kind of gypped--I was happy in the Win10 Insiders, the last Win10 Insider's build 21390.1xxx was the best one yet--then they pulled the switcheroo and transferred those features to Win11. I don't think they will be doing anything with Win10 in the Insider's anymore! I think they are just going to support Win10 commercial releases from now on--no more Win10 Insider's, apparently. Just Win11 Insiders, now. 

I know Microsoft wanted to up the baseline security requirements for Windows--drop 32-bits, etc. But I was already running all of the security stuff Win11 requires in Win10--TPM is supported on the x570 Master since the day I bought it 25 months ago! 

But--at least Microsoft has said they plan to restore taskbar function to what it was in Win10--just not any time soon, don't ya' know. I think that's nuts. But, whaddya' gonna' do?....


----------



## Waltc

jornmulder said:


> i bet they will let it work, when it's out.
> that version should be better with gaming.


I've got dozens of games installed over ~8 TBs, and they all run without a hitch under Win11, so far.


----------



## SacraficeMyGoat

Waltc said:


> I've got dozens of games installed over ~8 TBs, and they all run without a hitch under Win11, so far.


Did you do a clean install or just update? Trying to decide if I should update it or just clean install. Been over a year since i've done a clean install.


----------



## Elrick

Waltc said:


> I've got dozens of games installed over ~8 TBs, and they all run without a hitch under Win11, so far.


Don't worry, we'll all be forced on over towards Win 11 next year some time, not looking forward to it at all  .

Thought at least Redmond could finally streamline and fix their current 10 version before leaping into the unknown and using us as their Guinea pigs in a vast laboratory.


----------



## ManniX-ITA

Elrick said:


> Thought at least Redmond could finally streamline and fix their current 10 version before leaping into the unknown


Seems to me just another feature update 
Some drastic changes but still less disruptive than some "safe" updates forced in the past.


----------



## wizardB

Zefram0911 said:


> I have the EK monoblock for the X570 Master with a 3900X. It looks very nice, but cpu temps are a little bit higher. 1080ti is included in the loop.


Run a second rad and a bigger reservoir that should cool them down a bit.


----------



## MikeS3000

So I have a dual boot system right now with Win 10 and Win 11. I'm getting random corruption of fTPM module and have to reset it. This is super annoying when I go to test Win 11 as I have to sign into my Microsoft account and create a new pin each time this corrupts and it takes about 5 minutes to do this each time it resets. I'm on BIOS F34. Anyone else experiencing this often?


----------



## des2k...

MikeS3000 said:


> So I have a dual boot system right now with Win 10 and Win 11. I'm getting random corruption of fTPM module and have to reset it. This is super annoying when I go to test Win 11 as I have to sign into my Microsoft account and create a new pin each time this corrupts and it takes about 5 minutes to do this each time it resets. I'm on BIOS F34. Anyone else experiencing this often?


"Anyone else" lol
even if others will have this issue, who's going to fix it ?

windows 11 is not out, ms and gigabyte won't do much here 

when it comes to ms software, you stay way from beta and when it's final you still stay away for a good 1year😂 no matter how good the web makes it look


----------



## KedarWolf

MikeS3000 said:


> So I have a dual boot system right now with Win 10 and Win 11. I'm getting random corruption of fTPM module and have to reset it. This is super annoying when I go to test Win 11 as I have to sign into my Microsoft account and create a new pin each time this corrupts and it takes about 5 minutes to do this each time it resets. I'm on BIOS F34. Anyone else experiencing this often?


I applied this to my Windows 11 ISO before installing Windows 11.

It removes TPM and Secure Boot requirements completely. Just use Option 2.









Win 11 Boot And Upgrade FiX KiT


Win 11 Boot And Upgrade FiX KiT v3.0 Name: Win_11_Boot_And_Upgrade_FiX_KiT_v3.0.zip Mirror1: Win_11_Boot_And_Upgrade_FiX_KiT_v3.0.zip Mirror2:...




forums.mydigitallife.net





Won't help if you upgraded from within Windows though.

And I thought after Windows is installed, you can leave TPM disabled, but I could be wrong.


----------



## Zefram0911

wizardB said:


> Run a second rad and a bigger reservoir that should cool them down a bit.


 I have a 480mm and a 420mm hardware labs radiators and noctua fans. I'm talking about temps relative to a normal waterblock. Monoblocks will usually produce higher temps relatively.


----------



## Waltc

SacraficeMyGoat said:


> Did you do a clean install or just update? Trying to decide if I should update it or just clean install. Been over a year since i've done a clean install.


Did an upgrade install from Win10. It's been literally years since I've done a clean install....

Wanted to add that Win10 and beyond doesn't function like all the other OSes up through Win7 do in terms of clean installs. Used to be that the more programs and games you had installed the longer it would take Windows to boot, so people often did clean installs in order to try and cleanup their boots. Even so, the more you have installed the longer it would take to boot Windows, and especially the longer it would take to do upgrade installs. I can remember 2-3 hours spent upgrading Windows years ago from one version to the next.

Microsoft fixed all that with Win10 and beyond. I've got TB's of games and utilities and programs installed, and still cold boot in 10-12 seconds...! When I upgraded to Win11 over my Win10 install, it took all of about 7 minutes, IIRC... Piece of cake. Microsoft seems to have spent a lot of time honing and refining the OS Upgrade routines, and it shows. So I now see a clean install as the lesser path to take these days. I cringe at the thought of how many days it would take me to reinstall all these programs after a clean install! Glad I don't have to.


----------



## Waltc

MikeS3000 said:


> So I have a dual boot system right now with Win 10 and Win 11. I'm getting random corruption of fTPM module and have to reset it. This is super annoying when I go to test Win 11 as I have to sign into my Microsoft account and create a new pin each time this corrupts and it takes about 5 minutes to do this each time it resets. I'm on BIOS F34. Anyone else experiencing this often?


Generally, fTPM requires a reset every time you change your bios, or shortly thereafter. I've found it takes all of five seconds--a screen comes up before your bios and before Windows boots, and gives you an option for the type of reset you want--it's a Y/N option, and I always select Yes. System reboots immediately. I've never had to do anything else...It sounds like you have something else going on. The fTPM reset is an operation that happens below the OS--before the OS even boots--so it's difficult to see how that would be causing you to have to sign in to your Microsoft account, etc.--I also use a Microsoft account. Also, in Win10 I used both fTPM and secure boot (secure boot keeps the nasties from hitting your firmware under the OS) for years without any problems.

If you are in the Insider's beta-test group (I am) you might want to just go ahead and upgrade to Win11 right over your current Win10 install, and be done with the dual booting. Right now there is no software I had installed under Win10 which fails to run in the Win11 upgrade (see sig). Even my Win10 GPU drivers run without a hitch--sound drivers, etc. 

But you could experiment with going into your boot menu and changing it temporarily to only boot into Win11, then try it and if you don't get the problem then there's something about your dual-boot config that is doing this relative to your Microsoft account settings. Or it could be something related to some third party software you are running. Overclocking, especially ram overclocking, can cause file corruption easily--that's another thing I'd do, set all system clocks back to stock to see if the problem disappears.

At any rate, wanted you to know that with the same bios I'm not having your problem so it's likely your problem is local--which is good as that means you can fix it yourself, usually... That's how I look at these things, anyway...


----------



## Henry Owens

If you switch to the windows 11 beta, when windows 11 fully comes out will you then be required to reinstall fully again with official version of will it just update over?


----------



## Tantawi

Henry Owens said:


> If you switch to the windows 11 beta, when windows 11 fully comes out will you then be required to reinstall fully again with official version of will it just update over?


It will just upgrade your current install.


----------



## MikeS3000

Waltc said:


> Generally, fTPM requires a reset every time you change your bios, or shortly thereafter. I've found it takes all of five seconds--a screen comes up before your bios and before Windows boots, and gives you an option for the type of reset you want--it's a Y/N option, and I always select Yes. System reboots immediately. I've never had to do anything else...It sounds like you have something else going on. The fTPM reset is an operation that happens below the OS--before the OS even boots--so it's difficult to see how that would be causing you to have to sign in to your Microsoft account, etc.--I also use a Microsoft account. Also, in Win10 I used both fTPM and secure boot (secure boot keeps the nasties from hitting your firmware under the OS) for years without any problems.
> 
> If you are in the Insider's beta-test group (I am) you might want to just go ahead and upgrade to Win11 right over your current Win10 install, and be done with the dual booting. Right now there is no software I had installed under Win10 which fails to run in the Win11 upgrade (see sig). Even my Win10 GPU drivers run without a hitch--sound drivers, etc.
> 
> But you could experiment with going into your boot menu and changing it temporarily to only boot into Win11, then try it and if you don't get the problem then there's something about your dual-boot config that is doing this relative to your Microsoft account settings. Or it could be something related to some third party software you are running. Overclocking, especially ram overclocking, can cause file corruption easily--that's another thing I'd do, set all system clocks back to stock to see if the problem disappears.
> 
> At any rate, wanted you to know that with the same bios I'm not having your problem so it's likely your problem is local--which is good as that means you can fix it yourself, usually... That's how I look at these things, anyway...


So this happens at random when I either reboot or cold boot. I always select "yes" as well. However this will reset the TPM and then Windows 11 sees the change and prompt me to sign in, setup a pin and re-initialized the TPM. I think Windows is doing what it is supposed to, however my BIOS does not always coooperate. I think it's a Gigabyte problem not a Microsoft one.


----------



## Waltc

Elrick said:


> Don't worry, we'll all be forced on over towards Win 11 next year some time, not looking forward to it at all  .
> 
> Thought at least Redmond could finally streamline and fix their current 10 version before leaping into the unknown and using us as their Guinea pigs in a vast laboratory.


Well, they're going to keep supporting Win10 for the next 3-4 years, anyway. So you can still keep using it. What I don't like about that is all future development has shifted to Win11--no more Win10 Insider builds--that last Win10 Insider's build they did was really good, I thought--build 21390.1xxx--sweet. Then they pulled the rug out from under us and moved all of that work to Win11 beta builds. It surprised me--I thought the rumors about "Win11" were just so much Internet chatter--wish it had been.

Win11 is basically the product of the Win10 beta builds the Insiders have tested for them--features that may not ever see the light of day in Win10 because they have been shifted to Win11! But, it's possible some of those features may make it into Win10 official non-beta builds over the next few years, but I think most of the development efforts will move to Win11.


----------



## Waltc

MikeS3000 said:


> So this happens at random when I either reboot or cold boot. I always select "yes" as well. However this will reset the TPM and then Windows 11 sees the change and prompt me to sign in, setup a pin and re-initialized the TPM. I think Windows is doing what it is supposed to, however my BIOS does not always coooperate. I think it's a Gigabyte problem not a Microsoft one.


Could be...just wanted you to know I haven't seen the problem. Hope it gets worked out for you!


----------



## AcEsSalvation

Is there a Gigabyte rep on the forum still? I need to RMA my board but every single path to RMA online is broken right now. I get a message saying my information has all ready been registered on both my secure emails (and they haven't been used for gigabyte yet), and when I try to recover, the website returns Chinese text that translates to "path not found [enter file path for local PC here] to this point". Then registering on USA based Aorus website returns a 502 bad gateway. It's like they don't want anyone to return their hardware. 
Anyway, my board has been acting weird since I got it, but I was assuming it was a faulty SSD controller, or my RAM wasn't 100% compatible. My x570 Aorus Pro just had the RAM slots fail. I get the DRAM boot LED light up for 17s, then it flicks to CPU LED for .5s, then returns to the DRAM LED for 17s. I've pulled my both sticks out, tried one stick, different slot, CMOS reset, etc. Never makes it to BIOS. Even pulled GPU as well. No beeps from the speaker, no display on monitors


----------



## Tantawi

Kastorey said:


> I am assuming when you opened your support ticket with Gigabyte that they indicated that the "EFI_STORAGE_SECURITY_COMMAND_PROTOCOL" in the UEFI is not currently implemented?
> 
> I have been unable to locate any documentation one way or the other and I just purchased a Gigabyte Aorus Ultra and with a Samsung 980 Pro NVME drive and intended to do a secure wipe and reinstall it to enable Win10 Bitlocker to manage the hardware encryption so as not to take a significant performance hit, but when I started reviewing the requirements to do this I noted the "EFI_STORAGE_SECURITY_COMMAND_PROTOCOL" requirement for the UEFI and have been unable to find anything other than your post. I do see posts going back 6 years and other Gigabyte system boards where they appear to have eventually included it. It seems like a pretty big miss for a premium system board, imo.
> 
> In any event, I have upvoted your post and hopefully Gigabyte will address the issue.


For you @Kastorey and everyone else looking for a way to enable hardware level encryption on the system NVMe drive on our x570 boards, there is light at the end of the tunnel! (confirmed if you have Samsung 970/970EVO/980/980 Pro NVMe). It might work for other NVMe drives too.

See my reply here (in English), to a very informative thread about this topic (in German)








Leserartikel - BitLocker Hardware Encryption eDrive


@LordNazgul Solltest Du wegen 1909 bedenken haben, dann nutze doch einfach 1903. Was das UEFI betrifft: Wenn es "zu alt" ist, dann hat es weder das Problem noch den Fix dafür. Hier hilft nur selber testen.




www.computerbase.de





Good luck!


----------



## Zefram0911

any word on anything? these guys still havent recovered from the hack?


----------



## LionAlonso

Zefram0911 said:


> any word on anything? these guys still havent recovered from the hack?


No, and i think they wont fully recover.
They have lost for example the login info and the previous and active RMA case.
No new BIOS has released since the ransom also.
It has been a disaster…


----------



## overpower

Why is everyone requesting a new bios anyway. Like everything is smoothly stable for me since f30 (aorus ultra)


----------



## ManniX-ITA

I wouldn't be so pessimistic 
But indeed will probably take 6-12 months before they'll be back to something similar to the previous state...

I've rebuilt this summer the rig I had in Italy with the GB Master using my niece 3600XT and Crucial BL8 SR DIMMs.
It was working pretty decent up to FCLK 1866 on the ASUS B550 TUF.
A real mess... highly unstable and under performing.
Went back to the earliest bios with support for the XT and at 1800 still got some random BSOD.
Left it as it is since I couldn't do any better in a whole month.
I'll pick it up again next time I'll go back to Italy, very disappointing.
My old 3800X with the Hynix DJR modules are working "fine" on the ASUS board but only at FCLK 1800.
Higher than that and it gets unstable.
AMD really sucks on reliability, it's like playing lotto...

Hope they'll release a new BIOS but yeah, not much hope for any foreseeable future.


----------



## Nicked_Wicked

If that’s the case I’m just going to ride it out, Zen 3+/Zen 4 is around the corner with AM5 not really feeling like switching out the mobo again just for Zen 3.


----------



## des2k...

F34 bios, 4x8Gb Patriot 4400cl19 kits. 
3900x on x570 Aorus Master.
I wanted 62.x for latency and this will do


----------



## TaunyTiger

So I just changed case and got some big rads.
Corsair 7000D Airflow
2x 420mm rads with push+pull i front and push in the top.



Spoiler




























Monoblock+chipset block on my X570 Aorus Master


----------



## Yuke

ManniX-ITA said:


> I wouldn't be so pessimistic
> But indeed will probably take 6-12 months before they'll be back to something similar to the previous state...
> 
> I've rebuilt this summer the rig I had in Italy with the GB Master using my niece 3600XT and Crucial BL8 SR DIMMs.
> It was working pretty decent up to FCLK 1866 on the ASUS B550 TUF.
> A real mess... highly unstable and under performing.
> Went back to the earliest bios with support for the XT and at 1800 still got some random BSOD.
> Left it as it is since I couldn't do any better in a whole month.
> I'll pick it up again next time I'll go back to Italy, very disappointing.
> My old 3800X with the Hynix DJR modules are working "fine" on the ASUS board but only at FCLK 1800.
> Higher than that and it gets unstable.
> AMD really sucks on reliability, it's like playing lotto...
> 
> Hope they'll release a new BIOS but yeah, not much hope for any foreseeable future.


If you find a BIOS working well, please post about it, lol.

My Day1 Zen2 is an absolute Mess with later BIOS versions and I cant be bothered going through all the versions right now.


----------



## ManniX-ITA

Yuke said:


> My Day1 Zen2 is an absolute Mess with later BIOS versions and I cant be bothered going through all the versions right now.


It was better with the 3800X where I could use the F13 and it was great.
But the XT is newer... Didn't try with F13 but I'll probably check and see what happens.
Still the 3800X was anyway working better than the XT with the new BIOS releases.
Weird AMD stuff...


----------



## Nicked_Wicked

I guess we shouldn’t expect AGESA 1.2.0.4 (no patch?) anytime soon?


----------



## Suedezu

I just upgraded to Windows 11 by doing a clean install of the latest build. One interesting thing is that my cold boot time has drastically improved from around 60 seconds in Windows 10 to 20-ish seconds in Win 11. Same BIOS settings (Ultrafast boot enabled). I have no idea what's the explanation behind this crazy improvement but I don't really care either. 

I have a Ryzen 3900x, Asus X570 Elite MB, 32 GB RAM, latest BIOS and I boot of a Samsung 1 TB NVME drive.


----------



## Henry Owens

Suedezu said:


> I just upgraded to Windows 11 by doing a clean install of the latest build. One interesting thing is that my cold boot time has drastically improved from around 60 seconds in Windows 10 to 20-ish seconds in Win 11. Same BIOS settings (Ultrafast boot enabled). I have no idea what's the explanation behind this crazy improvement but I don't really care either.
> 
> I have a Ryzen 3900x, Auus Elite MB, 32 GB RAM, latest BIOS and I boot of a Samsung 1 TB NVME drive.


How do you get into bios with ultra fast enabled?


----------



## ManniX-ITA

Henry Owens said:


> How do you get into bios with ultra fast enabled?


You can keep pressed Shift while clicking on Reboot.
Or from the Settings.
But it's slow.
This command run within an elevated prompt or via a shortcut is faster:

C:\Windows\System32\shutdown.exe /r /fw /t 0



Suedezu said:


> I just upgraded to Windows 11 by doing a clean install of the latest build. One interesting thing is that my cold boot time has drastically improved from around 60 seconds in Windows 10 to 20-ish seconds in Win 11. Same BIOS settings (Ultrafast boot enabled). I have no idea what's the explanation behind this crazy improvement but I don't really care either.


Still a nice improvement but Ultra Fast with an nVME ona clean install should boot into Windows in 5-10 seconds.
With everything disabled my Windows 10 boots to desktop in 29 seconds.


----------



## Yuke

ManniX-ITA said:


> It was better with the 3800X where I could use the F13 and it was great.
> But the XT is newer... Didn't try with F13 but I'll probably check and see what happens.
> Still the 3800X was anyway working better than the XT with the new BIOS releases.
> Weird AMD stuff...


Thinking about F11, which is the last release before the XT bios but GB changed the numbers so often that i have no clue which is what now. -_-


----------



## ManniX-ITA

Yuke said:


> Thinking about F11, which is the last release before the XT bios but GB changed the numbers so often that i have no clue which is what now. -_-


The last good one I was using for the 3800X it's the beta F12A.
But XT support has been added starting from F20...


----------



## Suedezu

ManniX-ITA said:


> You can keep pressed Shift while clicking on Reboot.
> Or from the Settings.
> But it's slow.
> This command run within an elevated prompt or via a shortcut is faster:
> 
> C:\Windows\System32\shutdown.exe /r /fw /t 0
> 
> 
> 
> Still a nice improvement but Ultra Fast with an nVME ona clean install should boot into Windows in 5-10 seconds.
> With everything disabled my Windows 10 boots to desktop in 29 seconds.


A 20 second boot time should be normal but for some reason related to the RAM timings being verified at each boot some Ryzen motherboards were notoriously slow at doing cold boots. I tried all possible BIOS settings, but could not improve boot time beyond the 60 second mark. 

Without changing BIOS settings Win 11 seems to boot in around 20 seconds out of which 10 seconds are during post.


----------



## ManniX-ITA

Suedezu said:


> Without changing BIOS settings Win 11 seems to boot in around 20 seconds out of which 10 seconds are during post.


Maybe you have ErP enabled?
The Ultra Fast Boot is a kind of "trick".
The board should go to S5, sort of Hibernation without doing a real Hibernation on disk.
So if it's taking so much time the board did not go to S5 and actually switched completely off requiring a full POST and memory training.


----------



## Ljugtomten

LionAlonso said:


> No, and i think they wont fully recover.
> They have lost for example the login info and the previous and active RMA case.
> No new BIOS has released since the ransom also.
> It has been a disaster…


BIOS F35b was just released for Aorus Ultra rev 1.1/1.2:

Checksum : A20C
Improve memory compatibility






X570 AORUS ULTRA (rev. 1.1/1.2) Support | Motherboard - GIGABYTE U.S.A.


Lasting Quality from GIGABYTE.GIGABYTE Ultra Durable™ motherboards bring together a unique blend of features and technologies that offer users the absolute ...




www.gigabyte.com


----------



## Suedezu

ManniX-ITA said:


> Maybe you have ErP enabled?
> The Ultra Fast Boot is a kind of "trick".
> The board should go to S5, sort of Hibernation without doing a real Hibernation on disk.
> So if it's taking so much time the board did not go to S5 and actually switched completely off requiring a full POST and memory training.


How do I check if I have ErP enabled? I did not alter BIOS settings when upgrading from 10 to 11.

Anyway, the video in this article seems interesting as it explains that Win 11 actually brings performance and battery life improvements over Windows 11 and how they achieved it. What do you think?

Microsoft explains why Windows 11 feels faster than Windows 10 on the same hardware - MSPoweruser


----------



## ManniX-ITA

Suedezu said:


> How do I check if I have ErP enabled? I did not alter BIOS settings when upgrading from 10 to 11.


Depends on the BIOS, on the Master is under Settings, not sure the sub-menu:












Suedezu said:


> Anyway, the video in this article seems interesting as it explains that Win 11 actually brings performance and battery life improvements over Windows 11 and how they achieved it. What do you think?


There's a lot of good stuff under the hood 
We'll have to see if it doesn't bring some weird behaviors but it's a welcome change.
The scheduler and memory management overhaul was long overdue considering the latest AMD and Intel generations.
Let's just say it feels more like Win 10.1 but that's marketing...


----------



## stasio

Updates coming for X570 and B550 series on GB web page.


----------



## Henry Owens

Is there a pll voltage for aorus x570?


----------



## Nicked_Wicked

stasio said:


> Updates coming for X570 and B550 series on GB web page.


New AGESA or just bug fixes/memory optimisations?


----------



## overpower

Nicked_Wicked said:


> New AGESA or just bug fixes/memory optimisations?


Seems the latter


----------



## stasio

Nicked_Wicked said:


> New AGESA or just bug fixes/memory optimisations?


With new Agesa will be released after validation, if is worth to release.


----------



## LionAlonso

stasio said:


> With new Agesa will be released after validation, if is worth to release.


You already have connection with local GB ftp server?
or u still "disconnected" from gb? atleast directly?


----------



## dansi

the new agesa is messing up the fclk/vddgp in the asus and msi topics.

i am happy with f34 still


----------



## Kha

dansi said:


> the new agesa is messing up the fclk/vddgp in the asus and msi topics.
> 
> i am happy with f34 still


I am not, for my B550 Master, the best is F13C (F34c equivalent), F13 final is giving me USB problems. First time I experienced them, actually.


----------



## Kha

Kha said:


> I am not, for my B550 Master, the best is F13C (F34c equivalent), F13 final is giving me USB problems. First time I experienced them, actually.


@stasio can you please forward this to the devs ? It's important.

B550 Master - F13C good (no issues), F13 final bad (random usb discconections).


----------



## Henry Owens

F35 beta for aorus master, who has tried it?


----------



## LionAlonso

Henry Owens said:


> F35 beta for aorus master, who has tried it?


Me.
Is like f34 but now pbo is in first page.


----------



## Henry Owens

LionAlonso said:


> Me.
> Is like f34 but now pbo is in first page.


Do you update from USB or the windows program?


----------



## LionAlonso

Henry Owens said:


> Do you update from USB or the windows program?


From Qflash (F8) in Bios.


----------



## Nicked_Wicked

F35b feels fine here, haven’t noticed any odd behaviour.


----------



## LionAlonso

Nicked_Wicked said:


> F35b feels fine here, haven’t noticed any odd behaviour.


Its the same Agesa as F34, they added only that visual thing on the start of Bios and memory compatibility


----------



## Nicked_Wicked

LionAlonso said:


> Its the same Agesa as F34, they added only that visual thing on the start of Bios and memory compatibility


I know but the shell around the AGESA is also prone to bugs, and since memory is still rather finicky with Zen 3 any optimization is welcome.


----------



## tunste

Henry Owens said:


> F35 beta for aorus master, who has tried it?


I have tried F35b bios for my Master motherboard ver.1.2 and it is great. Getting more stable DDR4 memory overclock. I have AMD Ryzen 5900X on PBO1 boast to 4800 GHz on all cores gaming, G Skill Flare X DDR4 3200 @ 4000 MHz (16, 15, 14, 14, 30,47





















), Powercolor AMD 6800XT @ 2500 MHz with memory @2100 MHz. With this bios, 1st time getting my Samsung B die DDR 4 ram stable @ 4000 MHz. I could only get DDR4 ram to 3867 MHz with previous bios.

I have a custom water loop for cpu cooling with Cosiar 420 radiator & EKWB EK-Quantum Velocity CPU water block. 

The additional FCLK has made a difference in gaming.


----------



## CS9K

tunste said:


> I have tried F35b bios for my Master motherboard ver.1.2 and it is great. Getting more stable DDR4 memory overclock. I have AMD Ryzen 5900X on PBO1 boast to 4800 GHz on all cores gaming, G Skill Flare X DDR4 3200 @ 4000 MHz (16, 15, 14, 14, 30,47), Powercolor AMD 6800XT @ 2500 MHz with memory @2100 MHz. With this bios, 1st time getting my Samsung B die DDR 4 ram stable @ 4000 MHz. I could only get DDR4 ram to 3867 MHz with previous bios.
> 
> I have a custom water loop for cpu cooling with Cosiar 420 radiator & EKWB EK-Quantum Velocity CPU water block.
> 
> The additional FCLK has made a difference in gaming.


Interesting! This is the first instance I've seen in a LONG time, of a new bios update having a tangible improvement on someone's fclk overclock. 

Just to be clear, did you throw many WHEA errors with F34 and prior, but do not throw WHEA errors now on F35 betas, at the higher fclk speed?


----------



## tunste

CS9K said:


> Interesting! This is the first instance I've seen in a LONG time, of a new bios update having a tangible improvement on someone's fclk overclock.
> 
> Just to be clear, did you throw many WHEA errors with F34 and prior, but do not throw WHEA errors now on F35 betas, at the higher fclk speed?


I had no WHEA errors with F34 @ flck of 1933 and prior with flck of 1900. I have MontianMod Accession Extended case with 2 x 140mm fans and 3x 120mm fans as intake fans with 3 x 140mm and 3x 120mm fans as out take fans. These fans move alot of air thru my case so my ram does not get warm even with 1.48 v on it. I am running 32 GB DDR 4 Samsung B die (4 x 8 GB sticks). G Skill Flare X 3200 DDR4 CL14.


----------



## CS9K

tunste said:


> I had no WHEA errors with F34 @ flck of 1933 and prior with flck of 1900. I have MontianMod Accession Extended case with 2 x 140mm fans and 3x 120mm fans as intake fans with 3 x 140mm and 3x 120mm fans as out take fans. These fans move alot of air thru my case so my ram does not get warm even with 1.48 v on it. I am running 32 GB DDR 4 Samsung B die (4 x 8 GB sticks). G Skill Flare X 3200 DDR4 CL14.


Good to know! I get the "single WHEA sometimes at boot" at fclk 1900, but no WHEA errors lower than that. It's a WHEA catastrophe above 1900. I wasn't going to mess with any of the F35 beta versions, but I may upon hearing your experience.


----------



## Henry Owens

tunste said:


> I had no WHEA errors with F34 @ flck of 1933 and prior with flck of 1900. I have MontianMod Accession Extended case with 2 x 140mm fans and 3x 120mm fans as intake fans with 3 x 140mm and 3x 120mm fans as out take fans. These fans move alot of air thru my case so my ram does not get warm even with 1.48 v on it. I am running 32 GB DDR 4 Samsung B die (4 x 8 GB sticks). G Skill Flare X 3200 DDR4 CL14.
> 
> 
> 
> [/QUOTE
> With the new update you can run 1933?


----------



## PiotrMKG

Hi,

So I found stable per core settings for curve optimizer which are
-30, -16, -30, -30, -14, -30. -20, -10, -12, -12, -18, -8
these are with Motherboard limits and 0 MHz of I forgot how it's called let's say of overboost. Now if I want to add +100MHz do I have to retest the CO settings once more?


----------



## Deepcuts

PiotrMKG said:


> Hi,
> 
> So I found stable per core settings for curve optimizer which are
> -30, -16, -30, -30, -14, -30. -20, -10, -12, -12, -18, -8
> these are with Motherboard limits and 0 MHz of I forgot how it's called let's say of overboost. Now if I want to add +100MHz do I have to retest the CO settings once more?


Pay attention to clock stretching from too much under-volt.
Just because you can -30 does not mean your performance won't take a hit.


----------



## ManniX-ITA

PiotrMKG said:


> Now if I want to add +100MHz do I have to retest the CO settings once more?


Sadly yes


----------



## PiotrMKG

Deepcuts said:


> Pay attention to clock stretching from too much under-volt.
> Just because you can -30 does not mean your performance won't take a hit.


With above settings, per core max freq are:
Cores 0-5 4950MHz
Core 6 4850MHz
Core 7 4800MHz
Core 8-11 4850MHz


----------



## ManniX-ITA

PiotrMKG said:


> Cores 0-5 4950MHz


You can probably go a bit higher with some of these cores.
Did you check with BoostTester?






BoostTesterMannix.zip







drive.google.com





If you can go above it would be worth testing again with CoreCycler.


----------



## PiotrMKG

ManniX-ITA said:


> You can probably go a bit higher with some of these cores.
> Did you check with BoostTester?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BoostTesterMannix.zip
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> drive.google.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you can go above it would be worth testing again with CoreCycler.


Yes I did. BTW my version is like 5 months old, were there any changes?


----------



## ManniX-ITA

PiotrMKG said:


> Yes I did. BTW my version is like 5 months old, were there any changes?


No, always the same.
Did you try with +200?


----------



## PiotrMKG

ManniX-ITA said:


> No, always the same.
> Did you try with +200?


Not yet.


----------



## Jason_Cruze

Guys any info about the Active OC tuner?

When it will be available to other boards.


----------



## LionAlonso

Jason_Cruze said:


> Guys any info about the Active OC tuner?
> 
> When it will be available to other boards.


Never.
It requires hardware changes.


----------



## Jason_Cruze

LionAlonso said:


> Never.
> It requires hardware changes.


Oh I thought the CTR does the same, so gigabyte are gonna implement their own flavour.


----------



## PiotrMKG

Jason_Cruze said:


> Guys any info about the Active OC tuner?
> 
> When it will be available to other boards.


I have second thoughts about Active OC Tuner after AHOC reviews this feature


----------



## Djreversal

Anybody able to give me a bit of guidance quickly. I am about to take a ride and purchase a few things and i was looking at the 
*Gigabyte X570 Aorus Xtreme motherboard. I am going to run a 5950x and i wanted to get either 32 or 64gb of ram. Trying to get the most i can out of this and i wanted to see what ram was recommended for this setup. I have a 64gb 8dimm kit right now on my Threadripper which im parting out which was a quality set, not sure if i should just use half of that for 32gb and sell the other half. Rather just start fresh and sell everything else tho. *


----------



## des2k...

PiotrMKG said:


> I have second thoughts about Active OC Tuner after AHOC reviews this feature


got to love this ! nothing like a bios settings that craps out outside R20

Is this the selling point of x570s😂?

Amd sure went crazy with extra OC features on Zen3 after Zen2 stock didn't even hit advertised clocks.

Zen2 was like beta testing to get Zen3 actually working on 7nm. Certianly not going to care about 1st gen 6nm,5nm from Amd🙄 going to wait this time


----------



## Nighthog

des2k... said:


> got to love this ! nothing like a bios settings that craps out outside R20
> 
> Is this the selling point of x570s😂?
> 
> Amd sure went crazy with extra OC features on Zen3 after Zen2 stock didn't even hit advertised clocks.
> 
> Zen2 was like beta testing to get Zen3 actually working on 7nm. Certianly not going to care about 1st gen 6nm,5nm from Amd🙄 going to wait this time


It's AVX & AVX2 that are too power hungry, it's what craps out in Manual OC mode if you don't want to do 4200-4400Mhz OC only.

AMD should implment a AVX offset option to their cpu's just like Intel if we want to fiddle around with them more properly.

Say you do 5.0Ghz OC, but add a -600Mhz AVX offset clock to keep them reasonable.
They just generate too much heat when you increase the clock & voltage.


----------



## ManniX-ITA

New chipset driver:



https://www.amd.com/en/support/chipsets/amd-socket-am4/x570





Nighthog said:


> It's AVX & AVX2 that are too power hungry, it's what craps out in Manual OC mode if you don't want to do 4200-4400Mhz OC only.


That would be nice but I don't expect anything "brilliant" from AMD at this point...
Gigabyte implementation for AutoOC should just address properly temperature and would work fine.
But yeah, wasn't expecting anything brilliant there too...


----------



## abso

Are there any Cold Boot issues known with Gigabyte? I switched from Asrock to Aorus Master and sometimes I get black screen on cold boot.


----------



## des2k...

abso said:


> Are there any Cold Boot issues known with Gigabyte? I switched from Asrock to Aorus Master and sometimes I get black screen on cold boot.
> View attachment 2525030


usually memory settings that can pass MT/Prime95 may have cold boot or unstable IF(edge of stability)

You can try +10 on trfc and/or 1.42v mem

If it's IF, that one is hard to test, usually Prime95 blend or asus realbench will reboot the system.


----------



## Jason_Cruze

Hello,

Using the latest BIOS and chipset drivers suddenly my chip can reduce the PBO negative limits further without crashing. I also applied a negative offset in CPU Vcore. Checking stability now so far so good..

Geekbench 5 Result

I was able to get my chip to post 2033 FCLK but it has cold boot issues, hopefully future bios revision will resolve it. 
This is my current tightened timings using mixed sets of RAM Hynix and Micron Rev E, any timings I can change for better performance,


----------



## Henry Owens

Jason_Cruze said:


> Hello,
> 
> Using the latest BIOS and chipset drivers suddenly my chip can reduce the PBO negative limits further without crashing. I also applied a negative offset in CPU Vcore. Checking stability now so far so good..
> 
> Geekbench 5 Result
> 
> I was able to get my chip to post 2033 FCLK but it has cold boot issues, hopefully future bios revision will resolve it.
> This is my current tightened timings using mixed sets of RAM Hynix and Micron Rev E, any timings I can change for better performance,
> 
> View attachment 2525068


I also saw my chip boosting to 5ghz which it normally almost never hit


----------



## Jason_Cruze

Henry Owens said:


> I also saw my chip boosting to 5ghz which it normally almost never hit


By using negative limits in PBO we get more sustained higher boost clocks (limited by +200 PBO offset) and improved performance. Maybe they fine tuned the PBO which is highly unlikely. My chip suddenly became a golden sample  , previously it was silver/bronze as detected by CTR.


----------



## Henry Owens

Jason_Cruze said:


> By using negative limits in PBO we get more sustained higher boost clocks (limited by +200 PBO offset) and improved performance. Maybe they fine tuned the PBO which is highly unlikely. My chip suddenly became a golden sample  , previously it was silver/bronze as detected by CTR.
> View attachment 2525072


I might be lucky mine is perfectly stable -30 all core and +200


----------



## Hammerkeg

Hmm, I was wondering what was happening with my PCs performance, and it seems that sometime in the past two months, my CPU lost about 25% perf in Cinebench, L3 cache speeds are at 150GB/s from a previous 1200GB/s!! I guess it's time to RMA the CPU. Although, I'm also quite certain this X570 Master has something to do with it.


----------



## Tantawi

Hammerkeg said:


> Hmm, I was wondering what was happening with my PCs performance, and it seems that sometime in the past two months, my CPU lost about 25% perf in Cinebench, L3 cache speeds are at 150GB/s from a previous 1200GB/s!! I guess it's time to RMA the CPU. Although, I'm also quite certain this X570 Master has something to do with it.


Welcome to Windows 11! Microsoft is ignoring users feedback about this vital issue since 4 months in the Insider program  Leave the CPU alone, it is fine, either go back to Windows 10 or Install Windows 11 from the Dev channel which has the fix  You are welcome!


----------



## Hammerkeg

Tantawi said:


> Welcome to Windows 11! Microsoft is ignoring users feedback about this vital issue since 4 months in the Insider program  Leave the CPU alone, it is fine, either go back to Windows 10 or Install Windows 11 from the Dev channel which has the fix  You are welcome!


Oh, really? Interesting I didn't notice until now. I guess I'll switch to Dev channel then, thanks!


----------



## HyperC

Is anyone using F35b noticing mouse feels sluggish? I can't figure out what changed besides a couple window updates but ever since 1 week since i installed the new bios mouse seems gimped


----------



## LionAlonso

HyperC said:


> Is anyone using F35b noticing mouse feels sluggish? I can't figure out what changed besides a couple window updates but ever since 1 week since i installed the new bios mouse seems gimped


For me everything good…
It happens in a specific situation or workload? Or always?


----------



## HyperC

In games feels like a different mouse, tried turning on and off amd anti-lag nadda maybe I'll roll everything back


----------



## BTTB

HyperC said:


> In games feels like a different mouse, tried turning on and off amd anti-lag nadda maybe I'll roll everything back


If your Mouse is in the USB 2 Port try one of the other USB 3 Ports and see if it improves.


----------



## HyperC

Wish that was the problem but I bought pcie usb cards got sick of the usb issues


----------



## KedarWolf

Tantawi said:


> Welcome to Windows 11! Microsoft is ignoring users feedback about this vital issue since 4 months in the Insider program  Leave the CPU alone, it is fine, either go back to Windows 10 or Install Windows 11 from the Dev channel which has the fix  You are welcome!


I tried the Dev Windows 11 and L3 caches speeds were around 300-400GB/S They are 1000 or higher on Windows 10.


----------



## abso

is it normal on Gigabyte Bios that I can not load saved setting from a different Bios version? Was able to do that on my Asrock board bit with my new Gigabyte it doesnt seem to work.


----------



## ManniX-ITA

abso said:


> is it normal on Gigabyte Bios that I can not load saved setting from a different Bios version? Was able to do that on my Asrock board bit with my new Gigabyte it doesnt seem to work.


Yes both GigaByte and MSI doesn't have this feature.
Didn't know about ASRock but it makes sense since ASUS does it too.


----------



## Tantawi

KedarWolf said:


> I tried the Dev Windows 11 and L3 caches speeds were around 300-400GB/S They are 1000 or higher on Windows 10.


This is true for read. Write, copy and latency are all fixed. I kind of set my expectations low for Windows 11 so this is good enough as far as MS is concerned ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## Waltc

abso said:


> is it normal on Gigabyte Bios that I can not load saved setting from a different Bios version? Was able to do that on my Asrock board bit with my new Gigabyte it doesnt seem to work.


There's a reason for this...sometimes GB makes changes in the structure of a given bios version, adds features or maybe moves stuff around, and if you loaded up the settings for a different bios you could really mess things up royally. In the early days with x570 Master bioses 18 mos-2 years ago, you could in fact load in settings for a previous bios because nothing ever changed. GB nixxed that awhile ago when they started adding features and moving things. I save my final bios settings for each bios version on my thumb drive which I leave in the USB bios slot in the rear. If I lose the bios for some reason then I just load from the settings saved to disk.


----------



## KedarWolf

Tantawi said:


> This is true for read. Write, copy and latency are all fixed. I kind of set my expectations low for Windows 11 so this is good enough as far as MS is concerned ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


 Window 10, all updates installed.










Windows 11, latest DEV.


----------



## Tantawi

KedarWolf said:


> Window 10, all updates installed.
> 
> View attachment 2525680
> 
> 
> Windows 11, latest DEV.
> 
> View attachment 2525681


Hmm on my 3900x the read is 400GB/s but the write and copy all in the 900-1000GB/s range, latency is at 9.8ms in both. Seems it is still much worse for 5xxx series. Crazy.


----------



## overpower

abso said:


> is it normal on Gigabyte Bios that I can not load saved setting from a different Bios version? Was able to do that on my Asrock board bit with my new Gigabyte it doesnt seem to work.





ManniX-ITA said:


> Yes both GigaByte and MSI doesn't have this feature.
> Didn't know about ASRock but it makes sense since ASUS does it too.


I was able to load my settings in F34 coming from F33 in aorus ultra


----------



## Henry Owens

abso said:


> is it normal on Gigabyte Bios that I can not load saved setting from a different Bios version? Was able to do that on my Asrock board bit with my new Gigabyte it doesnt seem to work.


it saved my settings once when I updated from the windows program but if using a usb I think it will always erase


----------



## Henry Owens

what do you guys set your soc LLC to? with ryzen 5000. My motherboard defaults to soc 1.2 with LLC auto. I am stable with 1.15 LLC auto. Now testing 1.125 with soc LLC medium.


----------



## CS9K

Henry Owens said:


> what do you guys set your soc LLC to? with ryzen 5000. My motherboard defaults to soc 1.2 with LLC auto. I am stable with 1.15 LLC auto. Now testing 1.125 with soc LLC medium.


I use LLC Medium, myself, though in my stability testing, I never found LLC to make a difference. I suppose there's only _so_ much Vdroop that 25W draw will cause. SoC Voltage made all the difference in my expereince; but that's just like... my opinion, man. 








Also, lookin' good, @KedarWolf ! I flipped over to Team Red, myself, though my Z390 Aorus Pro, 9700K, and 4x8 3200C14 b-die all went to good homes.


----------



## abso

Henry Owens said:


> what do you guys set your soc LLC to? with ryzen 5000. My motherboard defaults to soc 1.2 with LLC auto. I am stable with 1.15 LLC auto. Now testing 1.125 with soc LLC medium.


I use Turbo LLC for allcore OC


----------



## des2k...

KedarWolf said:


> Window 10, all updates installed.
> 
> View attachment 2525680
> 
> 
> Windows 11, latest DEV.
> 
> View attachment 2525681


That windows 11 kernel might not use/detect the correct size for cache.

You can try manually adding the L1,L2,L3 sizes to see if it helps Aida64.
Hex values(KB) these are for my 3900x. 768KB 6MB 64MB


----------



## Henry Owens

CS9K said:


> I use LLC Medium, myself, though in my stability testing, I never found LLC to make a difference. I suppose there's only _so_ much Vdroop that 25W draw will cause. SoC Voltage made all the difference in my expereince; but that's just like... my opinion, man.
> View attachment 2525706
> 
> 
> Also, lookin' good, @KedarWolf ! I flipped over to Team Red, myself, though my Z390 Aorus Pro, 9700K, and 4x8 3200C14 b-die all went to good homes.


Wow nice


CS9K said:


> I use LLC Medium, myself, though in my stability testing, I never found LLC to make a difference. I suppose there's only _so_ much Vdroop that 25W draw will cause. SoC Voltage made all the difference in my expereince; but that's just like... my opinion, man.
> View attachment 2525706
> 
> 
> Also, lookin' good, @KedarWolf ! I flipped over to Team Red, myself, though my Z390 Aorus Pro, 9700K, and 4x8 3200C14 b-die all went to good homes.


Wow nice so you just use 1.1v? You must have two 16gb sticks, that is a good oc.


----------



## Dan Hot

des2k... said:


> That windows 11 kernel might not use/detect the correct size for cache.
> 
> You can try manually adding the L1,L2,L3 sizes to see if it helps Aida64.
> Hex values(KB) these are for my 3900x. 768KB 6MB 64MB
> View attachment 2525710


100% Snake oil!


----------



## ManniX-ITA

overpower said:


> I was able to load my settings in F34 coming from F33 in aorus ultra


Maybe they were so similar that the checksum used for the profile didn't change (usually there's a checksum based on the bios version)


----------



## umeng2002

CS9K said:


> View attachment 2525706


Were you using the DRAM Calc values for RTT and DrvStr values? Or did you find them through testing?


----------



## CS9K

Henry Owens said:


> Wow nice so you just use 1.1v? You must have two 16gb sticks, that is a good oc.


Correct. F4-3200C14D-32GFX, the G.Skill FlareX 3200C14 B-die kit, two dual-rank dimms.



umeng2002 said:


> Were you using the DRAM Calc values for RTT and DrvStr values? Or did you find them through testing?


Yes and no. 

In regards to memory timings:

I've used the DRAM Calculator insomuch as I was curious about what it would tell me, but I also _hate_ blindly putting settings in to a thing without understanding what they do.
I'd read that the DRAM Calculator was a bit old, but it still does more or less work with B-die from 3200-3733
But, in the end, I had a lack of knowledge that I wanted to remedy, so I spent a few tens of hours googling around, looking at the Zen 3 Memory O/C Latency spreadsheet, and getting _nice_ and comfortable with the JESD79-4B JEDEC DDR4 SDRAM Standards publication.

In regards to the termination resistances:

Most of my time was spent with the Zen 3 Memory O/C Latency spreadsheet to see what other people had, then I used what the board defaulted to as my starting point, and went from there
There are no "panacea" settings for termination resistances; every kit + board + CPU likes its own settings, and you have to work out what those are (MUCH more annoying than with Intel)

One trick I figured out to consistent AIDA 64 memory latency: Run your PC in safe mode while you're testing memory and resistance settings. It'll keep background programs from contaminating your runs so that you can get more-consistent numbers with fewer runs.


----------



## umeng2002

Thanks for the info. I also have 4*8GB B-die sticks with XMP 14-14-14-31 3200 MT/s. I have a B550 Aorus Pro V2 mobo coming in soon. Not that my Asus X470 Prime Pro has been bad, it's just been a bit too finicky to get 3733 MT/s stable with my B-die on a board with a max advertised RAM OC of 3600.


----------



## KedarWolf

des2k... said:


> That windows 11 kernel might not use/detect the correct size for cache.
> 
> You can try manually adding the L1,L2,L3 sizes to see if it helps Aida64.
> Hex values(KB) these are for my 3900x. 768KB 6MB 64MB
> View attachment 2525710



Cores16L1 Cache*64K* (per core)L2 Cache512K (per core)L3 Cache64MB (shared)

This is a 5950x. Do I multiply the L1 and L2 cache by 16 or 32 or just set it at the above in the registry?

Edit: This explains it I think.









How to optimize its processor: change and enable L2 and L3 of its CPU caches


Windows was built to be used on a maximum of machines with different configurations, and therefore, it is usually not optimized for your computer and your




pandoon.info


----------



## Gnerma

KedarWolf said:


> Cores16L1 Cache*64K* (per core)L2 Cache512K (per core)L3 Cache64MB (shared)
> 
> This is a 5950x. Do I multiply the L1 and L2 cache by 16 or 32 or just set it at the above in the registry?
> 
> Edit: This explains it I think.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How to optimize its processor: change and enable L2 and L3 of its CPU caches
> 
> 
> Windows was built to be used on a maximum of machines with different configurations, and therefore, it is usually not optimized for your computer and your
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pandoon.info


Did you try this? If so did it actually increase the cache numbers? I just ran this bench on Windows 11 beta and OOF it's bad.


----------



## KedarWolf

Gnerma said:


> Did you try this? If so did it actually increase the cache numbers? I just ran this bench on Windows 11 beta and OOF it's bad.


I have a Macrium Reflect images of Windows 11 beta and dev and am going to test them both when I get home from work in 15 minutes.


----------



## dansi

Gnerma said:


> Did you try this? If so did it actually increase the cache numbers? I just ran this bench on Windows 11 beta and OOF it's bad.


i doubt it is useful for modern windows and processors. checking the internet, this 'hack' is around for almost 20 years ago


----------



## ManniX-ITA

dansi said:


> i doubt it is useful for modern windows and processors. checking the internet, this 'hack' is around for almost 20 years ago


Doubt it can help with Windows 10 but maybe 11 has some specific issues detecting the correct values.


----------



## abso

If I load bios defaults my bios is very smooth and responsive. After I change some stuff it gets extremely choppy and every input feels like it is delayed. Anyone else has this as well?


----------



## umeng2002

Press ctrl+F6 and select one of the lowest resolutions.


----------



## xV Slayer

KedarWolf said:


> Cores16L1 Cache*64K* (per core)L2 Cache512K (per core)L3 Cache64MB (shared)
> 
> This is a 5950x. Do I multiply the L1 and L2 cache by 16 or 32 or just set it at the above in the registry?
> 
> Edit: This explains it I think.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How to optimize its processor: change and enable L2 and L3 of its CPU caches
> 
> 
> Windows was built to be used on a maximum of machines with different configurations, and therefore, it is usually not optimized for your computer and your
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pandoon.info


So did it do anything?


----------



## KedarWolf

xV Slayer said:


> So did it do anything?


On Window


xV Slayer said:


> So did it do anything?


On Windows 11 Dev there was noticeable improvement, but there was a lot of varied results on successive runs.

Overall, it seems to help quite a bit though.

Even Windows 10 my main AIDA latency went down from 54.8 to 54.5.

On Winraid forums they added the tweak as an L3 cache fix in the Windows 11 Tweaks thread. I gave @des2k... credit for it on Winraid.


----------



## xV Slayer

KedarWolf said:


> On Window
> 
> 
> On Windows 11 Dev there was noticeable improvement, but there was a lot of varied results on successive runs.
> 
> Overall, it seems to help quite a bit though.
> 
> Even Windows 10 my main AIDA latency went down from 54.8 to 54.5.
> 
> On Winraid forums they added the tweak as an L3 cache fix in the Windows 11 Tweaks thread. I gave @des2k... credit for it on Winraid.


Can you provide a link to this thread? I can't find it.


----------



## xV Slayer

KedarWolf said:


> On Window
> 
> 
> On Windows 11 Dev there was noticeable improvement, but there was a lot of varied results on successive runs.
> 
> Overall, it seems to help quite a bit though.
> 
> Even Windows 10 my main AIDA latency went down from 54.8 to 54.5.
> 
> On Winraid forums they added the tweak as an L3 cache fix in the Windows 11 Tweaks thread. I gave @des2k... credit for it on Winraid.


Since I have a 5950x as well can you share what you put for each one in the registry?


----------



## KedarWolf

xV Slayer said:


> Since I have a 5950x as well can you share what you put for each one in the registry?


*Edited it. You need 1024 for L1 cache, not 512. 2x32x16.*









Windows 11 Tweaks, Fixes and Modifications [Overview]


AMD 5000 series L3 Cache fix... Added to main tweaks/fixes/mods index post.




forums.mydigitallife.net





The First, Second and Third Level Cache tweaks.










Easier just to do Regedit Dword 32 Decimal under Base and put the cache size in directly.


----------



## BlackScout

Quite strange that this works. I remember back in the old days when people suggested this as a performance boost.

Now it's really making Windows at least figure out some things in favor of synthetic benchmarks... No idea what to think. In any case, let's hope they fix this issue before W11 Stable arrives.


----------



## xV Slayer

KedarWolf said:


> Windows 11 Tweaks, Fixes and Modifications [Overview]
> 
> 
> AMD 5000 series L3 Cache fix... Added to main tweaks/fixes/mods index post.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forums.mydigitallife.net
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The First, Second and Third Level Cache tweaks.
> 
> 
> View attachment 2526025
> 
> 
> Easier just to do Regedit Dword 32 Decimal under Base and put the cache size in directly.
> 
> View attachment 2526026


I follow everything but the L1 cache. Shouldn't it be 1024?


----------



## des2k...

use the task manager, they just have to be KB values, use decimal for entry
for 3900x,
L1 768
L2 6 X 1024
L3 64 X 1024


----------



## KedarWolf

xV Slayer said:


> I follow everything but the L1 cache. Shouldn't it be 1024?


Yes, I edited it, it's 1024 now.


----------



## umeng2002

I don't have this particular mobo, but I just got my new B550 Aorus Pro V2 installed and the BIOS is slow (low fps/ input delay) when CSM is off. Turning down the BIOS' resolution clears it up (Alt-F6 or Ctrl+Alt+F6), but has anyone else ran into this issue with another Gigabyte board?

I'm also having USB 2.0 drop outs sometimes affecting my keyboard only. I think it might be due to fast boot, but I'm not sure yet.

I'm on the latest BIOS for this board: F14c with SMU 56.53.0


----------



## BlackScout

KedarWolf said:


> Yes, I edited it, it's 1024 now.


I know I'm probably derailing this thread even further but still...

I just want to report back that this supposed fix did not work here on my B450 with Ryzen 5 1600AF+. I posted my results on MDL. L3 Cache Performance on Windows 11?

_



umeng2002 said:


> I don't have this particular mobo, but I just got my new B550 Aorus Pro V2 installed and the BIOS is slow (low fps/ input delay) when CSM is off. Turning down the BIOS' resolution clears it up (Alt-F6 or Ctrl+Alt+F6), but has anyone else ran into this issue with another Gigabyte board?
> 
> I'm also having USB 2.0 drop outs sometimes affecting my keyboard only. I think it might be due to fast boot, but I'm not sure yet.
> 
> I'm on the latest BIOS for this board: F14c with SMU 56.53.0


ASUS B450 here. Back when I used to run Linux I'd get horrible performance in GRUB w/ CSM off and native resolution. No idea why either. USB is fine.


----------



## ManniX-ITA

umeng2002 said:


> I don't have this particular mobo, but I just got my new B550 Aorus Pro V2 installed and the BIOS is slow (low fps/ input delay) when CSM is off. Turning down the BIOS' resolution clears it up (Alt-F6 or Ctrl+Alt+F6), but has anyone else ran into this issue with another Gigabyte board?


Yes it's a bug in GigaByte BIOS, since ages. No fix 
Usually disabling CSM "fixes" it.



umeng2002 said:


> I'm also having USB 2.0 drop outs sometimes affecting my keyboard only. I think it might be due to fast boot, but I'm not sure yet.


You can try raising a bit CCD and a bit more IOD voltages.
But sometimes there's no solution.


----------



## umeng2002

I haven’t done anything but XMP, and I can get USB issues with my keyboard. Oddly enough, trying out the first BIOS from last year had massive mouse stutter issues. No OC either. Just auto voltages.


----------



## xV Slayer

KedarWolf said:


> *Edited it. You need 1024 for L1 cache, not 512. 2x32x16.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Windows 11 Tweaks, Fixes and Modifications [Overview]
> 
> 
> AMD 5000 series L3 Cache fix... Added to main tweaks/fixes/mods index post.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forums.mydigitallife.net
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The First, Second and Third Level Cache tweaks.
> 
> View attachment 2526028
> 
> 
> Easier just to do Regedit Dword 32 Decimal under Base and put the cache size in directly.
> 
> View attachment 2526026


So it made no difference for me in Windows 11 and was a performance loss for me in Windows 10 so I set it back to defaults for both.


----------



## umeng2002

I like how MS did absolutely nothing for kernel optimizations for AMD Bulldozer+ CPUs and now they've basically made a new OS just to make Intel's new CPU design work.


----------



## Frietkot Louis

umeng2002 said:


> I like how MS did absolutely nothing for kernel optimizations for AMD Bulldozer+ CPUs and now they've basically made a new OS just to make Intel's new CPU design work.


THIS. run cinebench20 with 8 threads on a 16-core processor on win11 and compare to win10. Core scheduling on windows 11 is a disaster.


----------



## Henry Owens

Frietkot Louis said:


> THIS. run cinebench20 with 8 threads on a 16-core processor on win11 and compare to win10. Core scheduling on windows 11 is a disaster.


I'm using the dev windows 11 right now and don't know if I should just go back to windows 11 for now.


----------



## Tantawi

Frietkot Louis said:


> THIS. run cinebench20 with 8 threads on a 16-core processor on win11 and compare to win10. Core scheduling on windows 11 is a disaster.





umeng2002 said:


> I like how MS did absolutely nothing for kernel optimizations for AMD Bulldozer+ CPUs and now they've basically made a new OS just to make Intel's new CPU design work.


This is why Linux is flying on AMD systems with latest upstream kernels! too bad it sucks for gaming! I plan to switch to it as soon as more games are available for it and run my must have Windows apps (ie. Adobe Creative Cloud) inside a Windows VM.


----------



## Frietkot Louis

Henry Owens said:


> I'm using the dev windows 11 right now and don't know if I should just go back to windows 11 for now.


Luckily I installed (dev) win11 on a different SSD and have dual-boot. The core scheduling was also f*ed up on the non-dev version btw.


----------



## Henry Owens

Frietkot Louis said:


> Luckily I installed (dev) win11 on a different SSD and have dual-boot. The core scheduling was also f*ed up on the non-dev version btw.


Darn I waited too long and can't rollback to windows 10 now


----------



## Frietkot Louis

Henry Owens said:


> Darn I waited too long and can't rollback to windows 10 now


That's indeed bad for you. my sympathy.


----------



## Henry Owens

Frietkot Louis said:


> That's indeed bad for you. my sympathy.


Yea would need to do fresh install and reinstall everything 🙄


----------



## Frietkot Louis

Henry Owens said:


> Yea would need to do fresh install and reinstall everything 🙄


Well, I did the same a while back and the positive side is that it's clean again after that without those gazillion C++ runtimes installed over time. Look at the positive it went quite quickly for me ;-) Good luck.


----------



## 99belle99

Anyone know why tCL is 16 in zentimings, AIDA64 and also CPUz while I set it to 15 in bios. And went back into bios to double check.


----------



## CS9K

99belle99 said:


> Anyone know why tCL is 16 in zentimings, AIDA64 and also CPUz while I set it to 15 in bios. And went back into bios to double check.
> 
> View attachment 2526295


GearDownMode requires an even-number tCL. If you set an odd-number tCL, it will raise it by one to make it even.


----------



## Henry Owens

Frietkot Louis said:


> Well, I did the same a while back and the positive side is that it's clean again after that without those gazillion C++ runtimes installed over time. Look at the positive it went quite quickly for me ;-) Good luck.


So it will be probably 6 months for official windows 11?


----------



## Ohim

Hmmm ASUS giving AGESA 1.2.0.3C even to X470 boards while GB still thinks if they should offer it or not on X570.


----------



## overpower

Ohim said:


> Hmmm ASUS giving AGESA 1.2.0.3C even to X470 boards while GB still thinks if they should offer it or not on X570.


Oh Asus is one version ahead of GB?
From @stasio quote:

"With new Agesa will be released after validation, if is worth to release.
If you read arround, new Agesa is messing up the fclk/vddgp in the asus and msi boards. "

I'd prefer to wait than to have the latest update and being broken


----------



## LionAlonso

overpower said:


> Oh Asus is one version ahead of GB?
> From @stasio quote:
> 
> "With new Agesa will be released after validation, if is worth to release.
> If you read arround, new Agesa is messing up the fclk/vddgp in the asus and msi boards. "
> 
> I'd prefer to wait than to have the latest update and being broken


Thats about agesa 1.2.4.0 not 1.2.0.3C
The truth is that GB is a mess, and a bad company, the ransomware hit them so hard that even RMA and other important things broke.


----------



## ManniX-ITA

LionAlonso said:


> Thats about agesa 1.2.4.0 not 1.2.0.3C


The VDDG mess it's on 1.2.3.0c, the GB mess is since version 1.0


----------



## Waltc

umeng2002 said:


> I don't have this particular mobo, but I just got my new B550 Aorus Pro V2 installed and the BIOS is slow (low fps/ input delay) when CSM is off. Turning down the BIOS' resolution clears it up (Alt-F6 or Ctrl+Alt+F6), but has anyone else ran into this issue with another Gigabyte board?
> 
> I'm also having USB 2.0 drop outs sometimes affecting my keyboard only. I think it might be due to fast boot, but I'm not sure yet.
> 
> I'm on the latest BIOS for this board: F14c with SMU 56.53.0


Pretty sure it's a bios version bug, and I use DP 1.4--I've owned my mboard (see sig) for two years, and the very early bios versions--like F3/F4--had dog-slow bios problems with mouse keyboard installed through my USB 2.0 rear ports. But...that was fixed long ago, and I haven't had a similar problem since. Mouse/Keyboard, still through USB 2.0 rear ports, never drop offline, glad to say!

Yes, whatever you do, disable fastboot in the bios and in the Windows software, as you surmised. I tested it early on--still get the same 10-12 second cold boots, whether it's on in the bios or it isn't (and I never use the Windows fast-boot option.) So the NVMe is just so fast I get no dividends from using those options, anyway, as they are a hangover from the pre-NVMe era, imo.


----------



## overpower

LionAlonso said:


> The truth is that GB is a mess, and a bad company


Gigabyte is "a mess and a bad company" because another company is 1 agesa version ahead? Are you that dependent on updates of your hardware? Is there something that broken on your system? Do you also check your smartphone daily for system updates?


----------



## LionAlonso

overpower said:


> Gigabyte is "a mess and a bad company" because another company is 1 agesa version ahead? Are you that dependent on updates of your hardware? Is there something that broken on your system? Do you also check your smartphone daily for system updates?


Not at all.
Gygabyte is a mess and a bad company because i have bought gygabyte products for 15 years, and the quality of them have been worsening hard.
The icing on the cake has been the ransom attack, and the effect on all GB systems and procedures.
The agesa versions is just the last tail in the problem GB has right now.
You can see GB subreddit and see a lot of other problems like 3090 lost in RMA, Fi27Q with immense quality problems etc etc.


----------



## overpower

LionAlonso said:


> Gygabyte is a mess and a bad company because i have bought gygabyte products for 15 years, and the quality of them have been worsening hard.
> *The icing on the cake* has been the ransom attack, and the effect on all GB systems and procedures.


Yeah blame them for the attack. If you're disappointed for 15 years, why do you still buy gb products? I'm legit asking. I was disappointed with the cooling of the sapphire pulse rx 5700xt (my 1st card with 2 fans) and I said I wont buy the same product line again (I wouldn't mind a nitro card). And I reached this conclusion after only 1 year


----------



## 99belle99

I'm happy with Gigabyte. I bought my own first Desktop back in 2008(Had a laptop first for a few years, actually still have it and it still works) a Gigabyte X58A-UD7 and had it for years without needing to update it apart from SSD's and graphics cards and updating the CPU to a hexa core Xeon it was a great machine those X58 and bought this X570 Ultra and 3700X around the launch of Zen 2. I will upgrade the CPU eventually when ever the Zen 3 drop in price. But anyway the point is in the future my next board will be a Gigabyte but by looking at my history that will be well into the future as I had that X58 system for it must be 10 years.


----------



## Frietkot Louis

Henry Owens said:


> So it will be probably 6 months for official windows 11?


I'd think that Microsoft will just release it as-is and deal with the issues afterwards, as is now common in the software industry. Me personally am not considering migrating to win11 very soon.


----------



## umeng2002

My Asus X470 Prime Pro got the AGESA 1.2.0.3 C BIOS a few weeks before I switched to a Gigabyte board... however, I noticed my overclocks being unstable after updating to that BIOS. Particularly I needed to back off my Curve Optimizer under volting.


----------



## Henry Owens

Frietkot Louis said:


> I'd think that Microsoft will just release it as-is and deal with the issues afterwards, as is now common in the software industry. Me personally am not considering migrating to win11 very soon.


Went back to windows 10. 😴


----------



## umeng2002

90% of the inconvenience of re-installing Windows is reinstalling and configuring the 20 programs I use. Being Windows, the config files for each of them are in 10 different folders... It takes me hours to save the configs. Never mind backing up data. Backing up and restoring the configs is annoying.


----------



## ghiga_andrei

LionAlonso said:


> Not at all.
> Gygabyte is a mess and a bad company because i have bought gygabyte products for 15 years, and the quality of them have been worsening hard.
> The icing on the cake has been the ransom attack, and the effect on all GB systems and procedures.
> The agesa versions is just the last tail in the problem GB has right now.
> You can see GB subreddit and see a lot of other problems like 3090 lost in RMA, Fi27Q with immense quality problems etc etc.


While I somewhat agree with you, I feel the quality of products has fallen dramatically for all manufacturers, not just GB. I have bought mainly GB and Asus parts in the last 15 years and I can say I still have my old computer with a GA-P35-DS3 and Q6600 working perfectly from day 1 in 2007. I don't even remember doing a single BIOS update on that MB in 14 years. When I bought the x570 Aorus Elite last year I thought why switch from GB when I had such great quality with the GA-P35 ? And with the 5900x all types of problems appeared, 10s of BIOS updates, RMA of CPU, sluggish BIOS, USB problems... Sure, most of them are AMD caused, but still, just install the Aorus ARGB control software and you will think it's a highschool project. And regarding other manufacturers, EVGA had their GPU boards exploding and nVIDIA had missing thermal pads on some boards. So yeah, I think everyone employs cheaper workers and using lower quality components because the demand is much higher than it was 15 years ago.

Also, I also have a CV27Q monitor (it's the curved version of the FI27A) and yeah, it's terrible quality wise. Had to return the first, had multiple areas with dead pixels. The 2nd one only has 2 dead pixels in corners. But the main quality problem which I did not see at first is that after a while when it's on it will start to display diagonal lines on some colors. And the problem dissappears after a turn-off / turn-on cycle and then randomly start after a while again. Tried HDMI, DisplayPort, 2 computers, 1 laptop and problem is the same. I did not contact support yet because I cannot reproduce it on demand yet, I'm waiting to find the pattern.


----------



## KedarWolf

umeng2002 said:


> 90% of the inconvenience of re-installing Windows is reinstalling and configuring the 20 programs I use. Being Windows, the config files for each of them are in 10 different folders... It takes me hours to save the configs. Never mind backing up data. Backing up and restoring the configs is annoying.


Or after you install Windows and set it up, you can use Macrium Reflect Free, make a boot USB in Other Tasks, boot from USB, then back up your entire Windows disk and boot partitions and everything, have it ready and at hand to restore.

I test overclocks and run benchmarks and stuff and can get BSODs. It takes me about two minutes from a Macrium backup image on my second M.2 to restore my backup image to my Windows M.2.


----------



## wizardB

umeng2002 said:


> I like how MS did absolutely nothing for kernel optimizations for AMD Bulldozer+ CPUs and now they've basically made a new OS just to make Intel's new CPU design work.


Doesn't surprise me in the least, I remember when they screwed AMD by delaying the release of XP64 for almost a year after AMD release the X64 CPU and Intel had nothing so Microcrap waited a year to let them figure it out before releasing XP64


----------



## RandomJerk

Sir Beregond said:


> 570 board along with the MSI X570 Unify for my new 5600X build. Any thoughts pros or cons?


----------



## RandomJerk

Anyone here has any experience with overclocking a 5950x and testing stability on Linux? I tried PBO+CO settings and tested stability on a Windows install, and everything seemed fine, till I went to Linux and started seeing crashes immediately. So, all my CO values ended up being thrown out of the window on Linux.


----------



## Dyngsur

Hello,

I got a real strange issue that I cant solve.

I got a new 5900x
Clocked my ram and they are stable. Tested them.

But the cpu itself, is acting strange. I have PBO clocked it and it works in every goddamn stress test, havent tryed Prime95 thou but Occt, Aida and some more.
Rock stable with the settings, no crashes no errors nothing!

But when I start playing for example Escape From Tarkov the computer suddenly shuts off and restarts.

It doesnt happen all the time, sometimes I can play for 3-4 hours straight and sometimes I can play 30 min.

I know it must have something with PBO to do but I cant figure it out.

Could need some guidance about setting this CPU with the right PBO curve. You can check my settings:

PPT 197
TDC 127
EDC 177

Boost 100Mhz
Best Core is 4 got that on -8, Second best core is 2 got that on -10
Rest of the cores is currently -30.
CCD1 is the best and cores 1,3,5 with -15,-20,-25 etc
CCD2 have tested the cores with lower values aswell.

But cant get it to work properly. Can I have a guide how to set em up properly, I have tryed figure out boostestermanix checking the boost etc, but CCD2 wont boost as high as CCD1 and I guess its normal.

Can my CPU be broken or am I doing something wrong?

My Dram is 2000Mhz check picture.









Forgot to say I work with my computer daily, got several heavy programs running and the computer works.


----------



## MyJules

wizardB said:


> Doesn't surprise me in the least, I remember when they screwed AMD by delaying the release of XP64 for almost a year after AMD release the X64 CPU and Intel had nothing so Microcrap waited a year to let them figure it out before releasing XP64



While i normally do not comment to a post like this, i think it's not fair/correct to state such a statement when you have no idea what was going on inside Microsoft Windows team. Can we just talk about the motherboard/BIOS etc and leave this company suck or that company makes bad stuff etc?

If you do not like products those company produces, don't use it. move on.


----------



## dansi

Dyngsur said:


> Hello,
> 
> I got a real strange issue that I cant solve.
> 
> I got a new 5900x
> Clocked my ram and they are stable. Tested them.
> 
> But the cpu itself, is acting strange. I have PBO clocked it and it works in every goddamn stress test, havent tryed Prime95 thou but Occt, Aida and some more.
> Rock stable with the settings, no crashes no errors nothing!
> 
> But when I start playing for example Escape From Tarkov the computer suddenly shuts off and restarts.
> 
> It doesnt happen all the time, sometimes I can play for 3-4 hours straight and sometimes I can play 30 min.
> 
> I know it must have something with PBO to do but I cant figure it out.
> 
> Could need some guidance about setting this CPU with the right PBO curve. You can check my settings:
> 
> PPT 197
> TDC 127
> EDC 177
> 
> Boost 100Mhz
> Best Core is 4 got that on -8, Second best core is 2 got that on -10
> Rest of the cores is currently -30.
> CCD1 is the best and cores 1,3,5 with -15,-20,-25 etc
> CCD2 have tested the cores with lower values aswell.
> 
> But cant get it to work properly. Can I have a guide how to set em up properly, I have tryed figure out boostestermanix checking the boost etc, but CCD2 wont boost as high as CCD1 and I guess its normal.
> 
> Can my CPU be broken or am I doing something wrong?
> 
> My Dram is 2000Mhz check picture.
> View attachment 2526595
> 
> 
> Forgot to say I work with my computer daily, got several heavy programs running and the computer works.


could be your psu of older seasonic built that has problems with rtx 3080 and above.

other than that, my ram overclock instability always affect games black screens.


----------



## Dyngsur

dansi said:


> could be your psu of older seasonic built that has problems with rtx 3080 and above.
> 
> other than that, my ram overclock instability always affect games black screens.


Got this PSU *ASUS ROG Strix 650, 650W PSU* and yes I have thought It might be that aswell but I feel thats kinda awkward cause its a really nice PSU.
80 PLUS Gold.

My gpu is 5700xt.

Maybe that PSU is to low for my setup?


----------



## smokedawg

Dyngsur said:


> But when I start playing for example Escape From Tarkov the computer suddenly shuts off and restarts.


I had the same issue. All stress tests would pass but reboots when gaming. I tried raising my CO values but that did not help. What got it stable for me in the end was raising VSOC and VDDG IOD. No more crashes when gaming.



RandomJerk said:


> Anyone here has any experience with overclocking a 5950x and testing stability on Linux? I tried PBO+CO settings and tested stability on a Windows install, and everything seemed fine, till I went to Linux and started seeing crashes immediately. So, all my CO values ended up being thrown out of the window on Linux.


See my reply above. I did my initial CO settings using windows as there was just more documentation on CO overclocking and sensor readings available. But when switching back to Linux I would get crashes when gaming. In the end I raised VSOC and VDDG IOD until stable and then redid my curve using this method:

Change CO of 1 Core at a time.
Start a Witcher3 save and just let it run.
If the game ran fine for ~8h (ususally if unstable the game would crash/reboot within 30 minutes but I also had a crash after ~7h once) I went on to the next core. If it crashed:
check for Machine-check exceptions (MCE): journalctl | grep mce



Code:


kernel: mce: Uncorrected hardware memory error in user-access at 1f96f4f20
kernel: mce: [Hardware Error]: Machine check events logged
kernel: mce: [Hardware Error]: CPU 6: Machine Check Exception: 7 Bank 0: bc00080001010135
kernel: mce: [Hardware Error]: RIP 23:<00000000f7c1a641>
kernel: mce: [Hardware Error]: Machine check events logged
kernel: mce: [Hardware Error]: CPU 0: Machine Check: 0 Bank 27: faa000000000080b
kernel: mce: [Hardware Error]: TSC 0 MISC d012000200000000 SYND 5d000000 IPID 1002e00000500
kernel: mce: [Hardware Error]: PROCESSOR 2:a20f10 TIME 1630731934 SOCKET 0 APIC 0 microcode a201016

In this case I had lowered the CO Value for Core 6 and had to raise it back a little. The second message about "CPU 0" was logged during reboot but not the original error.
If the core mentioned in the MCE was not the one I last changed the CO value for it seemed to be caused by too little voltage.

This method resulted in
CCD1: -20 / -10 / -15 / 0 / 0 / -15 / -15 / -20
CCD2: -30
which has been running stable for about a month now.

Side note: I wrote a rust version of BoostTester to run on Linux. It has been a while since I last programmed and this was my first attempt at rust but it works well on my machine:








pp / boost_tester_rust · GitLab


Attempt to rewrite https://github.com/jedi95/BoostTester/ using Rust.




gitlab.com




Maybe it is useful to you.


----------



## Dyngsur

smokedawg said:


> I had the same issue. All stress tests would pass but reboots when gaming. I tried raising my CO values but that did not help. What got it stable for me in the end was raising VSOC and VDDG IOD. No more crashes when gaming.



Whats your VSOC and VDDG IOD?

My VSOC is 1.125
My VDDG IOD is 0,9976 so close 1

Dunno how high you wanna go with VSOC and VDDG IOD.


----------



## Frietkot Louis

Dyngsur said:


> Whats your VSOC and VDDG IOD?
> 
> My VSOC is 1.125
> My VDDG IOD is 0,9976 so close 1
> 
> Dunno how high you wanna go with VSOC and VDDG IOD.


Your VSOC is the same that I use. for VDDG I just put it a 1.050 and be done with it  (VDDP at 0.950)

[EDIT] If you can, try to do a memcheck while running your PC warm (GPU load and fans down). If your dram timings are on the limit they may go over it while gaming. Been there done that I just run 'good' timings now instead of 'crazy' ones.


----------



## Dyngsur

Frietkot Louis said:


> Your VSOC is the same that I use. for VDDG I just put it a 1.050 and be done with it  (VDDP at 0.950)
> 
> [EDIT] If you can, try to do a memcheck while running your PC warm (GPU load and fans down). If your dram timings are on the limit they may go over it while gaming. Been there done that I just run 'good' timings now instead of 'crazy' ones.


How do you mean now? My timings aint to fast?


----------



## Frietkot Louis

Dyngsur said:


> How do you mean now? My timings aint to fast?


4000 CL16 seems pretty tight to me  Anyway, my method of testing RAM overclocks is by putting a load on the GPU and monitor dimm speeds, it was just a tip because I had DRAM overclocks stable in the past until I played a game for some time. just trying to help.


----------



## Dyngsur

Frietkot Louis said:


> 4000 CL16 seems pretty tight to me  Anyway, my method of testing RAM overclocks is by putting a load on the GPU and monitor dimm speeds, it was just a tip because I had DRAM overclocks stable in the past until I played a game for some time. just trying to help.


Ah I see, you got some ideas what timings I could change? If you check the picture I posted?
Love to get some help


----------



## Frietkot Louis

Dyngsur said:


> Ah I see, you got some ideas what timings I could change? If you check the picture I posted?
> Love to get some help


that's the million dollar question. Finding what is wrong on your side is a matter of elimination and can take a lot of time to try out. I'd just put the DRAM at a lower frequency for a while and see if your crashes are gone. If not, try something else. Each system is different so what works for me might not work for you.


----------



## Dyngsur

Frietkot Louis said:


> that's the million dollar question. Finding what is wrong on your side is a matter of elimination and can take a lot of time to try out. I'd just put the DRAM at a lower frequency for a while and see if your crashes are gone. If not, try something else. Each system is different so what works for me might not work for you.


Yeah thats true! Well I am gonna try and see what I can change.


----------



## RandomJerk

smokedawg said:


> I had the same issue. All stress tests would pass but reboots when gaming. I tried raising my CO values but that did not help. What got it stable for me in the end was raising VSOC and VDDG IOD. No more crashes when gaming.
> 
> 
> See my reply above. I did my initial CO settings using windows as there was just more documentation on CO overclocking and sensor readings available. But when switching back to Linux I would get crashes when gaming. In the end I raised VSOC and VDDG IOD until stable and then redid my curve using this method:
> 
> Change CO of 1 Core at a time.
> Start a Witcher3 save and just let it run.
> If the game ran fine for ~8h (ususally if unstable the game would crash/reboot within 30 minutes but I also had a crash after ~7h once) I went on to the next core. If it crashed:
> check for Machine-check exceptions (MCE): journalctl | grep mce
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> kernel: mce: Uncorrected hardware memory error in user-access at 1f96f4f20
> kernel: mce: [Hardware Error]: Machine check events logged
> kernel: mce: [Hardware Error]: CPU 6: Machine Check Exception: 7 Bank 0: bc00080001010135
> kernel: mce: [Hardware Error]: RIP 23:<00000000f7c1a641>
> kernel: mce: [Hardware Error]: Machine check events logged
> kernel: mce: [Hardware Error]: CPU 0: Machine Check: 0 Bank 27: faa000000000080b
> kernel: mce: [Hardware Error]: TSC 0 MISC d012000200000000 SYND 5d000000 IPID 1002e00000500
> kernel: mce: [Hardware Error]: PROCESSOR 2:a20f10 TIME 1630731934 SOCKET 0 APIC 0 microcode a201016
> 
> In this case I had lowered the CO Value for Core 6 and had to raise it back a little. The second message about "CPU 0" was logged during reboot but not the original error.
> If the core mentioned in the MCE was not the one I last changed the CO value for it seemed to be caused by too little voltage.
> 
> This method resulted in
> CCD1: -20 / -10 / -15 / 0 / 0 / -15 / -15 / -20
> CCD2: -30
> which has been running stable for about a month now.
> 
> Side note: I wrote a rust version of BoostTester to run on Linux. It has been a while since I last programmed and this was my first attempt at rust but it works well on my machine:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pp / boost_tester_rust · GitLab
> 
> 
> Attempt to rewrite https://github.com/jedi95/BoostTester/ using Rust.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gitlab.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe it is useful to you.


Thank you the the guidance. Will try your suggestions. Aslo, which cores of CCD1 were your best cores as per RyzenMaster? The ones with 0 ?

PS: I'm entirely new to Rust and tried running that program, but it hit me with some dependency issues. Will try to resolve it later. Will start playing with the voltages first.


----------



## 99belle99

wizardB said:


> Doesn't surprise me in the least, I remember when they screwed AMD by delaying the release of XP64 for almost a year after AMD release the X64 CPU and Intel had nothing so Microcrap waited a year to let them figure it out before releasing XP64


Intel are paying them for that, lining their pockets. Intel has really deep pockets and even now with Ryzen Intel are still selling far more CPU's than AMD. That everything Xeons, desktop and mobile.


----------



## RandomJerk

Frietkot Louis said:


> Your VSOC is the same that I use. for VDDG I just put it a 1.050 and be done with it  (VDDP at 0.950)
> 
> [EDIT] If you can, try to do a memcheck while running your PC warm (GPU load and fans down). If your dram timings are on the limit they may go over it while gaming. Been there done that I just run 'good' timings now instead of 'crazy' ones.


Im doing this for the first time, so I want to make sure I get this right. Are these the settings that need to be changed for VSOC, VDDG and VDDP?










Also, the behaviour after changing these voltages is strange. Earlier, on stock settings of these voltages, an all core OC of -10 was stable. Now even that seems to be unstable on Linux. Not sure why this is happening.


----------



## ManniX-ITA

RandomJerk said:


> Also, the behaviour after changing these voltages is strange. Earlier, on stock settings of these voltages, an all core OC of -10 was stable. Now even that seems to be unstable on Linux. Not sure why this is happening.


CCD at 1125mV is way too high. Why this value?
Try IOD at 1050mV and CCD at 1000mV.
VDDP unless you have a reason to, safest at 900mV.



99belle99 said:


> Intel are paying them for that, lining their pockets. Intel has really deep pockets and even now with Ryzen Intel are still selling far more CPU's than AMD. That everything Xeons, desktop and mobile.


The BIG.Little support was long overdue and could be beneficial also for current AMD processors, if AMD would spend some effort to support it.
But they are for sure working on the next one which will probably be same architecture as Intel.



smokedawg said:


> See my reply above. I did my initial CO settings using windows as there was just more documentation on CO overclocking and sensor readings available. But when switching back to Linux I would get crashes when gaming. In the end I raised VSOC and VDDG IOD until stable and then redid my curve using this method:


If you want to really be sure about the CO is stable use CoreCycler. It takes time, a lot. But it's the only way to be 99.9% sure.









CoreCycler - tool for testing Curve Optimizer settings


Over the last couple of days resp. weeks I've been working with the Curve Optimizer for Ryzen processors a bit more, but I hadn't found a good way to test the settings for stability. CineBench single threaded almost always worked fine, and getting Prime95 stable with load on all cores was also...




www.overclock.net







Dyngsur said:


> My Dram is 2000Mhz check picture.


I would first test at FCLK 1900/3800 MHz.

Try with strong VRM and PWM if the problem persists.


----------



## Dyngsur

ManniX-ITA said:


> CCD at 1125mV is way too high. Why this value?
> Try IOD at 1050mV and CCD at 1000mV.
> VDDP unless you have a reason to, safest at 900mV.
> 
> 
> 
> The BIG.Little support was long overdue and could be beneficial also for current AMD processors, if AMD would spend some effort to support it.
> But they are for sure working on the next one which will probably be same architecture as Intel.
> 
> 
> 
> If you want to really be sure about the CO is stable use CoreCycler. It takes time, a lot. But it's the only way to be 99.9% sure.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CoreCycler - tool for testing Curve Optimizer settings
> 
> 
> Over the last couple of days resp. weeks I've been working with the Curve Optimizer for Ryzen processors a bit more, but I hadn't found a good way to test the settings for stability. CineBench single threaded almost always worked fine, and getting Prime95 stable with load on all cores was also...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.overclock.net
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would first test at FCLK 1900/3800 MHz.
> 
> Try with strong VRM and PWM if the problem persists.
> 
> View attachment 2526668


well those settings with High LLC sucked, and my cpu is acting better with lower PBO curve.
Gonna try some more, its not the memory, tested them in all kind of test.

But if this settings I use now wont work i might go lower with my ram.


----------



## des2k...

Dyngsur said:


> Hello,
> 
> I got a real strange issue that I cant solve.
> 
> I got a new 5900x
> Clocked my ram and they are stable. Tested them.
> 
> But the cpu itself, is acting strange. I have PBO clocked it and it works in every goddamn stress test, havent tryed Prime95 thou but Occt, Aida and some more.
> Rock stable with the settings, no crashes no errors nothing!
> 
> But when I start playing for example Escape From Tarkov the computer suddenly shuts off and restarts.
> 
> It doesnt happen all the time, sometimes I can play for 3-4 hours straight and sometimes I can play 30 min.
> 
> I know it must have something with PBO to do but I cant figure it out.
> 
> Could need some guidance about setting this CPU with the right PBO curve. You can check my settings:
> 
> PPT 197
> TDC 127
> EDC 177
> 
> Boost 100Mhz
> Best Core is 4 got that on -8, Second best core is 2 got that on -10
> Rest of the cores is currently -30.
> CCD1 is the best and cores 1,3,5 with -15,-20,-25 etc
> CCD2 have tested the cores with lower values aswell.
> 
> But cant get it to work properly. Can I have a guide how to set em up properly, I have tryed figure out boostestermanix checking the boost etc, but CCD2 wont boost as high as CCD1 and I guess its normal.
> 
> Can my CPU be broken or am I doing something wrong?
> 
> My Dram is 2000Mhz check picture.
> View attachment 2526595
> 
> 
> Forgot to say I work with my computer daily, got several heavy programs running and the computer works.


you're 2000IF without any test done on it.
I would say Prime95 blend or asus realbench won't run 10mins without system restart🙄 with unstable IF.

If you game for 4h+ those need to pass 6h+ with high IF. It's like that for me with 1900IF on my 3900x. The voltage combination to get 1900IF working took me weeks to find.


----------



## abso

So I found SOC, VDDP, VDDG voltage settings in Tweaker and as well in Settings/AMD Overclocking. Which one overwrites the other one, does anyone know?


----------



## Henry Owens

Dyngsur said:


> Got this PSU *ASUS ROG Strix 650, 650W PSU* and yes I have thought It might be that aswell but I feel thats kinda awkward cause its a really nice PSU.
> 80 PLUS Gold.
> 
> My gpu is 5700xt.
> 
> Maybe that PSU is to low for my setup?


Too small! Run occt power test


----------



## ManniX-ITA

Henry Owens said:


> Too small! Run occt power test


Unless the PSU is defective should be enough even with an heavy OC.
The 5900x probably doesn't go over 180W and the 5700XT more than 260W.
Not much headroom but it's unlikely tripping for OCP.
Indeed running OCCT power is a good advice.


----------



## Netarangi

I get gpu coil whine after updating to latest bios. Anything I can do to fix?


----------



## Henry Owens

Netarangi said:


> I get gpu coil whine after updating to latest bios. Anything I can do to fix?


That is strange 🧐


----------



## Rujaza

Can anyone tell me which settings between "CPU VDD18" and "PM_1V8" is the 1.8v rail that help pushing high IF?


----------



## ManniX-ITA

Rujaza said:


> Can anyone tell me which settings between "CPU VDD18" and "PM_1V8" is the 1.8v rail that help pushing high IF?


Should be CPU VDD18, 90% sure.


----------



## Rujaza

ManniX-ITA said:


> Should be CPU VDD18, 90% sure.


Thanks! That one goes in 40mv steps on my Master. Is it safe to push 1.88v set and ~1.89v get?


----------



## ManniX-ITA

Rujaza said:


> Thanks! That one goes in 40mv steps on my Master. Is it safe to push 1.88v set and ~1.89v get?


40mV? I wonder if it's the right one then...
Should be safe; heard is risky after 1.95V.
But you need to check temperatures as will add a lot, 5-6c at 1.90V.
Also works only sometimes, depends on settings. Check with benchmarks if it works.


----------



## RandomJerk

ManniX-ITA said:


> CCD at 1125mV is way too high. Why this value?
> Try IOD at 1050mV and CCD at 1000mV.
> VDDP unless you have a reason to, safest at 900mV.


Again I'm not entirely sure of these settings. Don't see a IOD setting. Which one corresponds to IOD? Sorry new to this thing.

Edit: Found the setting under AMD Overclock


----------



## ManniX-ITA

RandomJerk said:


> Again I'm not entirely sure of these settings. Don't see a IOD setting. Which one corresponds to IOD? Sorry new to this thing.
> 
> Edit: Found the setting under AMD Overclock


Yes it depends on the BIOS but from AMD Overclock is pretty safe.
The CCD and IOD voltages are very dependent on the specific sample.
In general around 1000mV is good enough for everyone but each one could work best a bit lower or higher than that.


----------



## Rujaza

ManniX-ITA said:


> 40mV? I wonder if it's the right one then...
> Should be safe; heard is risky after 1.95V.
> But you need to check temperatures as will add a lot, 5-6c at 1.90V.
> Also works only sometimes, depends on settings. Check with benchmarks if it works.


I had the same doubt, the other one goes in 20mv and should be the PLL.
What should I get from bench? Better or more consistent results?
Trying to push 1900IF on my 3700X and I'm a bit lost atm.

These are my findings but I had crash in game this summer:


Spoiler: Tests
























Raised VSoc and IOD to mitigate audio crackling lead me to this and obviously still crash in demanding games:


Spoiler: Test @1.15v VSoc


----------



## RandomJerk

ManniX-ITA said:


> Yes it depends on the BIOS but from AMD Overclock is pretty safe.
> The CCD and IOD voltages are very dependent on the specific sample.
> In general around 1000mV is good enough for everyone but each one could work best a bit lower or higher than that.


What should a good VCore SOC ?


----------



## ManniX-ITA

RandomJerk said:


> What should a good VCore SOC ?


If memory is not with tight timings and up to FCLK 1900 you can set 1.1V.
Depends on the settings up to 1.16-1.18V, over only for higher FCLK.



Rujaza said:


> I had the same doubt, the other one goes in 20mv and should be the PLL.
> What should I get from bench? Better or more consistent results?


Better and consistent. If it's not better is not worth, temps will be higher.
Considering is a 3700X the temps are on the high side.
But if TM5 is erroring, crashing is normal.
Did you try playing games with the "Test @1.15v VSoc" profile?


----------



## Rujaza

ManniX-ITA said:


> Better and consistent. If it's not better is not worth, temps will be higher.
> Considering is a 3700X the temps are on the high side.
> But if TM5 is erroring, crashing is normal.
> Did you try playing games with the "Test @1.15v VSoc" profile?


Got ~27 to 30c° ambient while testing over night. I think is an IMC related issue because I had crash also with super loose timings with the error free profile.
I can play for about 1h or so and then system freeze and I have to restart manually. Event Logger say: Critical Error - Kernel-Power - ID41. Everytime the same error but I'm not able to pinpoint the cause.


----------



## ManniX-ITA

Rujaza said:


> Event Logger say: Critical Error - Kernel-Power - ID41. Everytime the same error but I'm not able to pinpoint the cause.


Means it's an hardware issue, unexpected power loss.
Does it happen only when running at FCLK 1900?


----------



## Rujaza

ManniX-ITA said:


> Means it's an hardware issue, unexpected power loss.
> Does it happen only when running at FCLK 1900?


Only @ 1900, yes. I have a fail safe profile @ 1800.
CPU stock and PBO disabled with 1900 FCLK. I didn't work on 1866IF because 1900 seems woorkable.


----------



## ManniX-ITA

Rujaza said:


> Only @ 1900, yes. I have a fail safe profile @ 1800.
> CPU stock and PBO disabled with 1900 FCLK. I didn't work on 1866IF because 1900 seems woorkable.


I would try another bios release.
Could be the same instability issue I have with the Master and the 3600XT. 
Only works properly at 1800 MHz.

Flash this BIOS the F12A and check if you don't have the issue.





X570AORUSMASTER_F12A.zip







drive.google.com





This one by far was the best and most rock solid for my 3800X.

You should check if something is off with the effective clocks.
From your screenshots seems like so but you have to test again to be sure:










The Core effective clock maximum is always lower than the reference clock.
Above is 4150 vs 4300/4400.
You need to run TM5 and wait for a steady 100% power consumption (almost always) and compare the clock against the effective for each one.
If they are not very close that's what can tell you if you have the issue or not.
Unlikely it's a voltage consider the tests you have done.
More likely is the vCore needing a small positive or negative offset or the BIOS that just sucks with your CPU.
Other tests you can do is adjusting LLC and PWM.


----------



## TaunyTiger

I'snt 1900mhz fclk a lottery on AMD 3000 series, just like 2000mhz is on 5000 series? I had a AMD 3600 that I could run 1900mhz on. But with newer BIOS and 5900X it wont boot at 1900mhz, but 2000mhz works great.


----------



## ManniX-ITA

TaunyTiger said:


> I'snt 1900mhz fclk a lottery on AMD 3000 series, just like 2000mhz is on 5000 series?


Yes it is indeed.
But this 3600XT was able to run at FCLK 1866/1900 on an ASUS B550 board.
On the Master above FCLK 1800 it's dropping BSOD like crazy.


----------



## RandomJerk

I have some really weird behaviour on my board trying to overclock my 5950x. I set all the voltages to default, and started off with Curve Optimizer. An All Core value of -10 or Single Core Values set to all -10 is pretty stable. But the moment I increase it to all -15, my Core 13 starts to cause crashes. I ended up going +30 on the Core 13 and it stays stable there, but severely limits my multi core performance in R23. I ended up lowering it to +20 at the edge of stablity, with severely stunted MC performance. Ended up reverting everything to -10 for now. Anyone else understands what is going on here?


----------



## ManniX-ITA

RandomJerk said:


> I have some really weird behaviour on my board trying to overclock my 5950x. I set all the voltages to default, and started off with Curve Optimizer. An All Core value of -10 or Single Core Values set to all -10 is pretty stable. But the moment I increase it to all -15, my Core 13 starts to cause crashes. I ended up going +30 on the Core 13 and it stays stable there, but severely limits my multi core performance in R23. I ended up lowering it to +20 at the edge of stablity, with severely stunted MC performance. Ended up reverting everything to -10 for now. Anyone else understands what is going on here?


Test each Core separately with CoreCycler:









CoreCycler - tool for testing Curve Optimizer settings


Over the last couple of days resp. weeks I've been working with the Curve Optimizer for Ryzen processors a bit more, but I hadn't found a good way to test the settings for stability. CineBench single threaded almost always worked fine, and getting Prime95 stable with load on all cores was also...




www.overclock.net





You need to set the right CO count for each one.
If you have one Core unstable it will affect the others.
From your description seems that your Core 14 is stable at -10 but when you go down to -15 on the others there's one (or more than one) that are causing instability on Core 14.
Start from -10 and bring down CO testing each Core one by one starting rom the best.
When you are done start again the cycle to verify that while lowering a Core count some other didn't get unstable.
If you get weird results set the starting count to -5 and repeat.


----------



## Netarangi

Henry Owens said:


> That is strange 🧐


Ive still got it lol..

I changed bitfurification and it made it worse. Reset cmos and its back to how it was before I made that change.

Could it be power distribution?


----------



## Rujaza

ManniX-ITA said:


> I would try another bios release.
> Could be the same instability issue I have with the Master and the 3600XT.
> Only works properly at 1800 MHz.
> 
> Flash this BIOS the F12A and check if you don't have the issue.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> X570AORUSMASTER_F12A.zip
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> drive.google.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This one by far was the best and most rock solid for my 3800X.
> 
> You should check if something is off with the effective clocks.
> From your screenshots seems like so but you have to test again to be sure:
> 
> View attachment 2526940
> 
> 
> The Core effective clock maximum is always lower than the reference clock.
> Above is 4150 vs 4300/4400.
> You need to run TM5 and wait for a steady 100% power consumption (almost always) and compare the clock against the effective for each one.
> If they are not very close that's what can tell you if you have the issue or not.
> Unlikely it's a voltage consider the tests you have done.
> More likely is the vCore needing a small positive or negative offset or the BIOS that just sucks with your CPU.
> Other tests you can do is adjusting LLC and PWM.


Thank you! I'll try that release on the second bios later. Meanwhile I have double checked Core Clock vs Core Effective Clock and I couldn't find any discrepancy between the two.
CPU LLC always on High and PWM on Exreme Performance right now.
Pushing "CPU VDD18 " or "PM_1V8 " didn't give me any real benefit in AIDA and Sandra intercore latency.
Could it be EDC throttling? Can I exclude Vsoc, IOD, CCD and VDDP or should I work more on them?

I know It's a lottery on 3000 series but this CPU hasn't any wall or issue booting at that FCLK so I'm convinced that It's only a matter of settings to keep it stable.


----------



## RandomJerk

ManniX-ITA said:


> Test each Core separately with CoreCycler:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CoreCycler - tool for testing Curve Optimizer settings
> 
> 
> Over the last couple of days resp. weeks I've been working with the Curve Optimizer for Ryzen processors a bit more, but I hadn't found a good way to test the settings for stability. CineBench single threaded almost always worked fine, and getting Prime95 stable with load on all cores was also...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.overclock.net
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You need to set the right CO count for each one.
> If you have one Core unstable it will affect the others.
> From your description seems that your Core 14 is stable at -10 but when you go down to -15 on the others there's one (or more than one) that are causing instability on Core 14.
> Start from -10 and bring down CO testing each Core one by one starting rom the best.
> When you are done start again the cycle to verify that while lowering a Core count some other didn't get unstable.
> If you get weird results set the starting count to -5 and repeat.


I'm using Linux and hence can't run CoreCycler. I did try with other tools on an installation of Windows some time back, and what seemed like stable settings on Windows, turned out to be highly unstable on Linux. I did some extensive testing using R23 and OCCT per core testing on Windows, and what seemed stable there instantly crashed on Linux. On Linux, I run umpteen VMs and do GPU passthrough, and they seem to generate a different kind of 'boost' load on the cores, which I couldn't simulate on any tools on Windows. So, i personally feel using Windows tools for my usecase is a dead end

Also, not sure why Core 13 would be impacted when I change the CO on Core 10 or 15. But, looks like anything I do on other cores causes Core 13 to crash. I think I'll need to sink more time into this, maybe trying on Windows again and see how these settings behave. Thank you for the suggestion.


----------



## ManniX-ITA

RandomJerk said:


> I did try with other tools on an installation of Windows some time back, and what seemed like stable settings on Windows, turned out to be highly unstable on Linux


Sorry I missed it 
It's not the first time I hear that OC in Windows stable isn't under Linux.

It's obviously not comfortable as using CoreCycler but you can run Prime95 and y-cruncher on Linux.
You need to figure out how to set the affinity, it's not straight forward but it can be done.
You also have Linpack but I'm not sure you can set the affinity directly.



RandomJerk said:


> Also, not sure why Core 13 would be impacted when I change the CO on Core 10 or 15.


Because another Core is unstable, you just didn't detected it.
That will cause other Cores to behave erratically.
My 2ns worst core was driving me crazy, every time I was re-testing it was failing and I had to loosen it.
Then after a while also other Cores started to fail at counts were they passed 100%.
Only re-testing again and again all the other Cores that were stable I've found out this one was failing as well, just only sometime.
A couple of counts positive and everything went back to normal for all the other Cores.


----------



## ManniX-ITA

Rujaza said:


> I know It's a lottery on 3000 series but this CPU hasn't any wall or issue booting at that FCLK so I'm convinced that It's only a matter of settings to keep it stable.


Good there's no discrepancy.
Yes you can keep trying of course, seems you are almost there.
Did you try the vCore offset?
Did you try the BIOS that I linked?
Better to exclude immediately it's not the new AGESA messing up otherwise you end up wasting a lot of time for nothing.


----------



## RandomJerk

ManniX-ITA said:


> You need to figure out how to set the affinity, it's not straight forward but it can be done.


Thats easy. Use taskset for affinity with a stress test tool like stress-ng. The below will run a stress test on Core 13 for 4 minutes



Code:


taskset -c 13 stress-ng --cpu 1 --cpu-method matrixprod  --metrics-brief --perf -t 240




ManniX-ITA said:


> That will cause other Cores to behave erratically.
> My 2ns worst core was driving me crazy, every time I was re-testing it was failing and I had to loosen it.
> Then after a while also other Cores started to fail at counts were they passed 100%.


This is my problem. Even if other cores might be the culprits, they seem to trip Core 13 first, and my Linux logs are full of misbehaving Core 13. I also need to run the performance governor on Linux for VM reasons, and that doesn't help either, as it seems to push each of these cores to extremes for no reason. Maybe I need to set the governor to something more sane like schedutil and then test for stability, before switching to performance governor.


----------



## Dyngsur

des2k... said:


> you're 2000IF without any test done on it.
> I would say Prime95 blend or asus realbench won't run 10mins without system restart🙄 with unstable IF.
> 
> If you game for 4h+ those need to pass 6h+ with high IF. It's like that for me with 1900IF on my 3900x. The voltage combination to get 1900IF working took me weeks to find.


Done tests.


----------



## Dyngsur

Henry Owens said:


> Too small! Run occt power test


Gonna try that aswell


----------



## ManniX-ITA

RandomJerk said:


> This is my problem. Even if other cores might be the culprits, they seem to trip Core 13 first, and my Linux logs are full of misbehaving Core 13. I also need to run the performance governor on Linux for VM reasons, and that doesn't help either, as it seems to push each of these cores to extremes for no reason. Maybe I need to set the governor to something more sane like schedutil and then test for stability, before switching to performance governor.


Could be a CPPC awareness issue?
I've also read about issues with new AMD procs and schedutil:






Linux 5.11 Is Regressing Hard For AMD Performance With Schedutil - Phoronix







www.phoronix.com





But it's old stuff, I guess you are not on 5.11

Did you check the registers are properly populated in sysfs at /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu<num>/amd_cpufreq/?

I've just read that AMD is working on a new driver, finally.
At least looks promising. But still only a slideset.






AMD + Valve Focusing On P-State / CPPC Driver With Schedutil For Better Linux Efficiency - Phoronix







www.phoronix.com


----------



## RandomJerk

ManniX-ITA said:


> Could be a CPPC awareness issue?


Linux is not aware of CPPC best/preferred cores. AMD claims that it will implement it in the new p-state driver that you have linked.



ManniX-ITA said:


> But it's old stuff, I guess you are not on 5.11


I'm on 5.14



ManniX-ITA said:


> Did you check the registers are properly populated in sysfs at /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu<num>/amd_cpufreq/?


 I dont see amd_cpufreq under that path. All I see is as below.


----------



## ManniX-ITA

RandomJerk said:


> Linux is not aware of CPPC best/preferred cores. AMD claims that it will implement it in the new p-state driver that you have linked.


I thought the 2019 patches ended in the mainline to make the cpufreq CPPC aware, even if not optimized.
But it seems they did abandon them...






AMD Posts New "AMD-PSTATE" CPUFreq Driver Leveraging CPPC For Better Perf-Per-Watt - Phoronix







www.phoronix.com





They are releasing them just now with the new driver.

Didn't realized how bad the state was.

The scheduler is probably randomly selecting bad cores for light threaded workloads not being CPPC aware.
Until the new stuff is out probably better to abandon any CO or PBO.


----------



## BTTB

New Bios 35d for X570 Master:

Checksum : C44A
Update AGESA ComboV2 1.2.0.4 A
Windows 11 support


----------



## Jason_Cruze

New BIOS available for B550/X570 boards, If not visible in the BIOS download section. Inject the name manually in the URL and it will download. 
Example for B550 Aorus Pro - F14d BIOS


----------



## NDS322

Jason_Cruze said:


> New BIOS available for B550/X570 boards, If not visible in the BIOS download section. Inject the name manually in the URL and it will download.
> Example for B550 Aorus Pro - F14d BIOS


It is new AGESA 1.2.0.4A, But VDDG CCD&IOD still gets a bug with max 1.0V


----------



## overpower

Aorus ultra


----------



## des2k...

I was running old bios (F11)since I never had to upgrade. Switched to F34 for rebar recently.

What exactly are the details for DF cstate(IF cstate, power saving ) ?

Running 3900x , x570 aorus master and I need to have DF cstate disabled to prevent event ID 41(power off,reboot on idle).

Usually it idles around 24w, yesturday with DF cstate disabled it was 54w idle and this morning my idle is 34w with no changes (still DF cstate disabled). Only change the System was off overnight.

I'm still trying to tweak the powerplan, changed to Windows build 21h1 and I lost 2,4core ST boost(4.5) on my cpu. The boost likes to always trigger all core(4.3 not avx load) regardless of load which prevents ST on cores now.

I have 1904 build on my other drive and I don't have this issue. I was running build 2004 before I did the fresh install 21h1 build.

Anything in here I can change for less aggressive all core boost ?

21h1, power plan





21H1 PowerPlan - 1937db4c


Power Scheme GUID: 381b4222-f694-41f0-9685-ff5bb260df2e (Balanced) GUID Alias: SCHEME_ - 1937db4c



controlc.com


----------



## LionAlonso

NDS322 said:


> It is new AGESA 1.2.0.4A, But VDDG CCD&IOD still gets a bug with max 1.0V


I also apply less and in zen timings it appears as 1v for both.
Dunno if its visual bug or what.
But what a joke that we cant control vddg voltages
I confirms its not visual, vddg iod and ccd stays at 1V always, no matter if u lower it in bios.


----------



## RedRumy3

Not really sure what changed between F35c and F35b but I been using same settings for awhile now and on F35c I get non stop whea errors at 3800/1900. I am gonna flash back to b and see if whea errors are present

Edit: Back on F35B and no whea errors with same settings. Not sure what they did but my system doesn't like F35C.


----------



## 99belle99

RedRumy3 said:


> Not really sure what changed between F35c and F35b but I been using same settings for awhile now and on F35c I get non stop whea errors at 3800/1900. I am gonna flash back to b and see if whea errors are present
> 
> Edit: Back on F35B and no whea errors with same settings. Not sure what they did but my system doesn't like F35C.


Good job I didn't flash it so I am currently on 3800/1900 with a 3700X.


----------



## LionAlonso

RedRumy3 said:


> Not really sure what changed between F35c and F35b but I been using same settings for awhile now and on F35c I get non stop whea errors at 3800/1900. I am gonna flash back to b and see if whea errors are present
> 
> Edit: Back on F35B and no whea errors with same settings. Not sure what they did but my system doesn't like F35C.


Its because it messes vddg voltage.
It puts it to fixed 1V.
I cant lower it, neither raise it.


----------



## ManniX-ITA

des2k... said:


> Running 3900x , x570 aorus master and I need to have DF cstate disabled to prevent event ID 41(power off,reboot on idle).


Try playing with Power Supply Idle Control set to Low/Typical/Auto.
Also setting APBDIS to P0 in AMD CBS\NBIO could help stabilize DF C-State.
But it's broken so it could be impossible to use.

For the Power Plan try those in my signature.
I did limited testing on my 3800x and they were fine.
Otherwise there should be always the AMD plan from the Chipset drivers.
Never been really good for me though.


----------



## TaunyTiger

Is it possible to load F34 profiles in F35d?
I tryied to install W11, fTPM & Secure Boot Enable. But got my first Blackl screen of death in thew W11 install, so it restored W10.
Might be that I need to update my BIOS to the latest beta.


----------



## ryouiki

TaunyTiger said:


> Is it possible to load F34 profiles in F35d?
> I tryied to install W11, fTPM & Secure Boot Enable. But got my first Blackl screen of death in thew W11 install, so it restored W10.
> Might be that I need to update my BIOS to the latest beta.


Doesn't appear to work for me, likely have to redo most of your settings i've only seen profiles being able to be loaded between BIOS versions during the the same _BETA_ releases.

Probably should stay away from Windows 11 until 6-9 months after release though.


----------



## LionAlonso

AMD and Microsoft are working in solving L3 cache problems in windows 11.
Very Good news
Windows® 11 Performance Variation in Certain Applications on Compatible AMD Processors | AMD


----------



## des2k...

Looks like a bug with CPPC for Windows 11 (21H2) and I just confirmed Windows 10 (21H1) is also affected on my side.



https://www.amd.com/en/support/kb/faq/pa-400



Got my ST boost back by disabling CPPC preferred cores with Windows 10 21H1 build


----------



## LionAlonso

des2k... said:


> Looks like a bug with CPPC for Windows 11 (21H2) and I just confirmed Windows 10 (21H1) is also affected on my side.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.amd.com/en/support/kb/faq/pa-400
> 
> 
> 
> Got my ST boost back by disabling CPPC preferred cores with Windows 10 21H1 build
> View attachment 2527818


For me it only happens in W11.
W10 was good till yesterday and it was updated.


----------



## MikeS3000

Glad Microsoft and AMD are aware. I was playing with dev builds of W11 on my machine and noticed that single thread performance was lower in apps like CB 20 and 23 as well as CPU-Z. Also, of course the L3 cache benchmarks in Aida64 was lower than expected. I'll probably wait to update until they fix those issues.


----------



## LionAlonso

MikeS3000 said:


> Glad Microsoft and AMD are aware. I was playing with dev builds of W11 on my machine and notices that single thread performance was lower in apps like CB 20 and 23 as well as CPU-Z. Also, of course the L3 cache benchmarks in Aida64 is lower than expected. I'll probably wait to update until they fix those issues.


They expect october so lets cross the fingers…
And also see if AMD releases new agesa version withoud voltages bug


----------



## psyxeon

CPU: AMD Ryzen 5900x | Motherboard: Gigabyte Aorus Master X570 (1.2) | GPU: 1080ti | RAM: 32 gb E die balistics| Hard Drive: Samsung 980 PRO NVMe M.2 512

yo all, I just realized that my Samsung 980 pro on the *M2A slot* is running at gen 3 speeds.
I have an 1080ti and the 6 sata ports are populated with sata ssd´s in raid 0
Latest bios.

Whats going on?


----------



## umeng2002

Check the manual. Populating all 6 SATA ports or certain other PCIe slots might make the second M.2 go into PCIe 3 speeds. X570 is X570, not Threadripper TRX40.


----------



## overpower

umeng2002 said:


> Check the manual. Populating all 6 SATA ports or certain other PCIe slots might make the second M.2 go into PCIe 3 speeds. X570 is X570, not Threadripper TRX40.


The 6 satas are integrated in chipset, while M2A in cpu












psyxeon said:


> yo all, I just realized that my Samsung 980 pro on the *M2A slot* is running at gen 3 speeds.


Check your bios


----------



## psyxeon

overpower said:


> The 6 satas are integrated in chipset, while M2A in cpu
> 
> View attachment 2527899
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Check your bios



I can change the speed of the pcie but it makes no difference
Thx


----------



## Dan Hot

psyxeon said:


> I can change the speed of the pcie but it makes no difference
> Thx


Try PCIEX16 switch from auto to gen3


----------



## psyxeon

Dan Hot said:


> Try PCIEX16 switch from auto to gen3


I changed it, it makes no difference.
Is the ssd bad or the mobo?


----------



## Gnerma

Was up for Aorus Master a few days ago but F36d is up on official site for Aorus Elite and maybe other boards now.


Checksum: FEA1
Update AGESA ComboV2 1.2.0.4 A
Windows 11 support

Gigabyte X570 Aorus Elite Downloads


----------



## Medizinmann

psyxeon said:


> I changed it, it makes no difference.
> Is the ssd bad or the mobo?
> 
> View attachment 2527939


I remember a hickup with the caching with early PCIe 4.0 NVME-SSDs - disabling and reenabling write/read-cache helped.

Maybe you give it a try?

Best regards,
Medizinmann


----------



## psyxeon

I cant


----------



## psyxeon

I remounted the nvme and problem solved. thx


----------



## Waltc

TaunyTiger said:


> Is it possible to load F34 profiles in F35d?
> I tryied to install W11, fTPM & Secure Boot Enable. But got my first Blackl screen of death in thew W11 install, so it restored W10.
> Might be that I need to update my BIOS to the latest beta.


I've had no problems upgrading from Win10 to Win11 with bios F34, but I'm not running the Oct 5 build release of Win11, either (see sig.) It may have helped that I was running all of the Win11 requirements under Win10 when I upgraded to 11. Now that you're back in Win10, trying running all of the Win11 requirements in your Win10 installation--you know, running the OS CSM disabled in UEFI mode, fTPM turned on, secure boot on, etc. Win10 has always supported them--just didn't require them. Then when Win10 boots, run MSinfo32 and verify that secureboot is on and you are running Windows in UEFI mode--and then give the Win11 upgrade a whirl. It might help to revert to F34 as well, as it's possible the beta bios is doing something Win11 doesn't like. I have a similar setup. Oh yes--the Windows Insider builds in the DEV channel are fairly advanced builds of Win11 compared to what was released to the masses on 10/5. They contain fixed bugs that may not be fixed in the 10/5 release, as well improved support for several other things, according to Microsoft--but they are betas and have their own problems. So far, though, I've had no showstoppers as of yet. Hope you get it worked out. I like it, myself--it'll be even better when the newer CPU drivers are released for latency improvements--but to tell the truth the difference is not something I've noticed outside of running benchmarks.


----------



## Ohim

My system exhibits something strange lately .. sadly i can't pinpoint it since i did a lot of things to it like Updating the BIOS and going to Windows 11.

Each time i copy something to an external USB drive or from my NAS to one of my internal SSD (the chipset Nvme, the CPU one i have not tested) the internet slows down, even pictures take forever to load, as soon as i hit pause to the copy everything loads in an instance. 

Like what the hell ..


----------



## Dodgexander

Gnerma said:


> Was up for Aorus Master a few days ago but F36d is up on official site for Aorus Elite and maybe other boards now.
> 
> 
> Checksum: FEA1
> Update AGESA ComboV2 1.2.0.4 A
> Windows 11 support
> 
> Gigabyte X570 Aorus Elite Downloads


Anyone dared to update yet? Any impact on overclock stability? Especially FCLK clocks.


----------



## LionAlonso

Dodgexander said:


> Anyone dared to update yet? Any impact on overclock stability? Especially FCLK clocks.


VDDG CCD and IOD are messed up.


----------



## Dodgexander

LionAlonso said:


> VDDG CCD and IOD are messed up.


Thanks, good to know. I guess I'll be holding off with the update then. Just spent about month stabilizing FCLK, can't deal with any more irregularities!


----------



## des2k...

Dodgexander said:


> Thanks, good to know. I guess I'll be holding off with the update then. Just spent about month stabilizing FCLK, can't deal with any more irregularities!


Evey single agesa after f11 are complete garbage for Zen2.

I'm on f34(not by choice, rebar for Zen2) and.... while I'm stable in games/stress test with 3800cl14 I had some weird things happening.

DF cstate needs to stay off, else about 1/4 post I get memory training failing

Also idle needs to be set to typical & power loading on
else I get event41(power off, 1sec, powers on by itself) due to cpu cores hitting 0.2w during idle 
This brings the soc to 19w cpu to 3w on idle

The other option(global c state off) brings cpu cores idle to 8w. That's my last option, hope I don't have to use it. I think there's a 25mhz-50mhz boost loss. 

None of these extra options are needed with F11.


----------



## ryouiki

des2k... said:


> Evey single agesa after f11 are complete garbage for Zen2.
> 
> I'm on f34(not by choice, rebar for Zen2) and.... while I'm stable in games/stress test with 3800cl14 I had some weird things happening.
> 
> DF cstate needs to stay off, else about 1/4 post I get memory training failing
> 
> Also idle needs to be set to typical & power loading on
> else I get event41(power off, 1sec, powers on by itself) due to cpu cores hitting 0.2w during idle
> This brings the soc to 19w cpu to 3w on idle
> 
> The other option(global c state off) brings cpu cores idle to 8w. That's my last option, hope I don't have to use it. I think there's a 25mhz-50mhz boost loss.
> 
> None of these extra options are needed with F11.


Both of my 3900X on 34 / 35D, and don't have the issues you are stating regarding changing settings related to idle power etc. That said, anything after somewhere around F11 made my 3800CL16 (GDM off 1T) memory settings unusable, and I was forced to drop to 3733/CL16 (GDM On or GDM Off 2T) for 100% stable system.


----------



## tunste

Ohim said:


> My system exhibits something strange lately .. sadly i can't pinpoint it since i did a lot of things to it like Updating the BIOS and going to Windows 11.
> 
> Each time i copy something to an external USB drive or from my NAS to one of my internal SSD (the chipset Nvme, the CPU one i have not tested) the internet slows down, even pictures take forever to load, as soon as i hit pause to the copy everything loads in an instance.
> 
> Like what the hell ..


 on 35b bios
I updated to Windows 11. I had everything running great. Then on 9 Oct, I updated my Master x570 ver. 1.2 to the 35d bios from 35b and everything went to hell. I flashed back to 35b and uploaded my old settings from usb stick and everything back. I tried to just upload my 35b settings to 35d bios. That did not work. I will play with it later or wait for non beta version of 35 bios.


----------



## Waltc

ryouiki said:


> Both of my 3900X on 34 / 35D, and don't have the issues you are stating regarding changing settings related to idle power etc. That said, anything after somewhere around F11 made my 3800CL16 (GDM off 1T) memory settings unusable, and I was forced to drop to 3733/CL16 (GDM On or GDM Off 2T) for 100% stable system.


3900X here, too--no issues relating to F34 at all. I run 4x8GB at 3733 GD off/1t and have no problems--perfectly stable, as well.


----------



## 99belle99

3700X 35b and no issues running 3800MHz/1900Mhz IF


----------



## Ohim

tunste said:


> on 35b bios
> I updated to Windows 11. I had everything running great. Then on 9 Oct, I updated my Master x570 ver. 1.2 to the 35d bios from 35b and everything went to hell. I flashed back to 35b and uploaded my old settings from usb stick and everything back. I tried to just upload my 35b settings to 35d bios. That did not work. I will play with it later or wait for non beta version of 35 bios.


For now it seems that my issues went away after i updated my Intel LAN driver to the latest one on Intel's website!


----------



## Marius A

Ohim said:


> My system exhibits something strange lately .. sadly i can't pinpoint it since i did a lot of things to it like Updating the BIOS and going to Windows 11.
> 
> Each time i copy something to an external USB drive or from my NAS to one of my internal SSD (the chipset Nvme, the CPU one i have not tested) the internet slows down, even pictures take forever to load, as soon as i hit pause to the copy everything loads in an instance.
> 
> Like what the hell ..


i am sorry but why would you upgrade to windows 11 in the first place when amd said its ****ed for all ryzen cpus for now .... damn... https://www.amd.com/en/support/kb/faq/pa-400


----------



## GoforceReloaded

Marius A said:


> i am sorry but why would you upgrade to windows 11 in the first place when amd said its ****ed for all ryzen cpus for now .... damn... https://www.amd.com/en/support/kb/faq/pa-400


I'm using Windows 11 since months and i don't have any problem or perf issue. (except in AIDA64 bench for L3 cache)

Using F34 bios with 5950X and X570 Xtreme rev 1.0, 3900X with X570 master rev 1.0.

The perf overall is increased and the system is smoother. (in games, the fps are exactly the same, playing in 4K)

Auto HDR alone worth the upgrade to W11. (it's amazing on LG OLED C1-G1)


----------



## Ohim

Marius A said:


> i am sorry but why would you upgrade to windows 11 in the first place when amd said its ****ed for all ryzen cpus for now .... damn... https://www.amd.com/en/support/kb/faq/pa-400


Because it works


----------



## overpower

Ohim said:


> Because it works


But, your internet takes a hit when you copy files 🤔


----------



## Ohim

overpower said:


> But, your internet takes a hit when you copy files 🤔


Not anymore with the proper drivers.


----------



## GoforceReloaded

The 2 bugs in W11 has been resolved, update next week :

- The *CPPC issue* has been resolved. The AMD driver power profile is in the release process and targeted for GA release on 10/21. If it is needed before GA, AMD can share the driver directly with customers upon request.
‒ The* L3 cache latency issue* has been resolved by Microsoft. Microsoft plans to release the fix in their 10C Windows Update which is targeted for 10/19.


----------



## PiotrMKG

Guys, a friend of mine wants to buy from me my RAM which is 3600 CL16-16-16-36 it got me thinking maybe i should go with 3800 CL14 or even add some $ more over that kit and go balls to the wall and get 4000 CL14. If my CPU won’t do 2000IF I could try lower freq and tighten timings. Any thoughts?


----------



## MikeS3000

PiotrMKG said:


> Guys, a friend of mine wants to buy from me my RAM which is 3600 CL16-16-16-36 it got me thinking maybe i should go with 3800 CL14 or even add some $ more over that kit and go balls to the wall and get 4000 CL14. If my CPU won’t do 2000IF I could try lower freq and tighten timings. Any thoughts?


Did you try to push your current RAM to 3800 CL14? It seems like some users with a similar kit as yours have been successful at running those speeds with some tweaking. I only have a Hynix DJR kit that can't run as tight of timings but it does run 3800 and it is only a 3600 kit. I hate to break it to you, but there are not many people who can fun over 1900 FCLK without WHEA errors so I wouldn't waste the money on an expensive 4000 kit.


----------



## PiotrMKG

MikeS3000 said:


> Did you try to push your current RAM to 3800 CL14? It seems like some users with a similar kit as yours have been successful at running those speeds with some tweaking. I only have a Hynix DJR kit that can't run as tight of timings but it does run 3800 and it is only a 3600 kit. I hate to break it to you, but there are not many people who can fun over 1900 FCLK without WHEA errors so I wouldn't waste the money on an expensive 4000 kit.


I tried, stopped testing @1.55V. My kit probbably won't do it.


----------



## ManniX-ITA

PiotrMKG said:


> I tried, stopped testing @1.55V. My kit probbably won't do it.


I have the 4000C16 and 4000C14 kits.
The C14 kit is indeed a better binning; lower timings and higher thermal ceiling.
But it's a thin difference for a big price gap.


----------



## TaunyTiger

PiotrMKG said:


> I tried, stopped testing @1.55V. My kit probbably won't do it.


Damn, my 3600mhz CL16-16-16-36 doing 4000mhz CL16-15-12-28 @ 1,47v.
But first time I've notis that my fclk got unstable in the BF2042 beta.
So now im running 3733mhzCL14 because my motherboard wont boot at 3800mhz. :/


----------



## Dyngsur

Hmm. win11 and F35d with Aorus Master makes my audio sparkling some.
Not clear audio so to speak. Can it be the D version or windows 11?
Maybe its the bloody Win11


----------



## des2k...

Dyngsur said:


> Hmm. win11 and F35d with Aorus Master makes my audio sparkling some.
> Not clear audio so to speak. Can it be the D version or windows 11?
> Maybe its the bloody Win11


" sparkling" ? like distortions and clipping ?

You might have the incorrect VDDG voltages, I know prime95 + youtube takes about 15mins for audio to clip / distort with IF overclock if you're not 100% stable

You either play with VDDG , drop IF/MEM frequency or go back to older bios


----------



## LionAlonso

des2k... said:


> " sparkling" ? like distortions and clipping ?
> 
> You might have the incorrect VDDG voltages, I know prime95 + youtube takes about 15mins for audio to clip / distort with IF overclock if you're not 100% stable
> 
> You either play with VDDG , drop IF/MEM frequency or go back to older bios


That Bios messes VDDG voltage and put it to fixed 1.0V.
It has been said several times.
Avoid it at all cost unless 1v was your previously stable settings on VDDG


----------



## Maulet//*//

other topic: I knew something was not right with memory. didn't expect this L3 disaster


----------



## 99belle99

That's windows 11. A fix is coming next week.


----------



## KedarWolf

Maulet//*// said:


> other topic: I knew something was not right with memory. didn't expect this L3 disaster
> View attachment 2528618











Microsoft's Windows 11 Ryzen-fixing PC patches are due to be released next week


AMD's cache latency and CPPC issues will soon be resolved




www.overclock3d.net


----------



## mtrai

Hi,

Asus Motherboard user for years but I am jumping ships. I will be coming from the crosshair VII 470 board. I think I made the right decision on buying the gigabyte x570 aorus master.as my next upgrade path. It will be here Friday.

Anyone recommend the bios for the 2700X as of course bios notes are always pretty sparse, yeah I know....it is the next upgrade.


----------



## ryouiki

mtrai said:


> Anyone recommend the bios for the 2700X as of course bios notes are always pretty sparse, yeah I know....it is the next upgrade.


I'm not sure on Zen+... for Zen2 some users prefer F11, but that is going to be an ancient version of AGESA at this point. You can always use the DualBIOS function to run different versions / toggle them via the switches for testing.


----------



## 99belle99

ryouiki said:


> I'm not sure on Zen+... for Zen2 some users prefer F11, but that is going to be an ancient version of AGESA at this point. You can always use the DualBIOS function to run different versions / toggle them via the switches for testing.


I'm on Zen 2 (3700X) and I am on bios 35b and running 3800MHz/1900MHz IF, no issues. I didn't bother updating to the newest one since they supposedly messed with voltages.


----------



## mtrai

Thanks y'all I guess I will see what happens.


----------



## ManniX-ITA

mtrai said:


> Thanks y'all I guess I will see what happens.


Try this one, F12A:






X570AORUSMASTER_F12A.zip







drive.google.com





Don't expect much from the Master and a 2700X. Gigabyte support for Zen is extremely poor.
It's going to run much worse than it was on the Crosshair.
But you next CPU will run much better


----------



## Dyngsur

des2k... said:


> " sparkling" ? like distortions and clipping ?
> 
> You might have the incorrect VDDG voltages, I know prime95 + youtube takes about 15mins for audio to clip / distort with IF overclock if you're not 100% stable
> 
> You either play with VDDG , drop IF/MEM frequency or go back to older bios


It was the F35D bios. Dont use that as Alonso wrote


----------



## meridius

Hi all Would like to know if its ok to install amd_chipset_software_3.09.01.140 ? any problems 

thanks


----------



## Dyngsur

meridius said:


> Hi all Would like to know if its ok to install amd_chipset_software_3.09.01.140 ? any problems
> 
> thanks


Yeah it works, np for me.


----------



## Dyngsur

People that wanna try F35D dont do that, that Bios is bugged and doesnt work as intended.


----------



## RichterB

Why Gig


Dyngsur said:


> Yeah it works, np for me.


Thanks to you, guys. This was the question I wanted to do here. I'm quite confused, because Gigabyte just added 3.08.06.148 chipset drivers to their official drivers page.


----------



## des2k...

so 3.08.06.148 was posted yesterday but AMD shows newer ver with old posted date

The drivers are also different.


----------



## iraff1

Hey, i see some people talking about popping/cracking sound and usb issues. I have a paricular interesting case where my FLCK 1900 5950x overclock has been stable and in full use for 6 months, but due to a change in my work schedule i can now sleep my computer during night time rather then having it powered on 24/7 doing rendering work.

I discovered that once i sleep my computer for a extended period of time, lets say 1 hour+, then resume it from sleep i suddenly get popping noises in the sound, usb seems to lag like crazy and event logger is filled with whea errors.

if i reboot the computer all is back to normal, zero whea. In the past 6 months that i have been used the computer (but not put it to sleep) i have had zero whea error or issues so the overclock is 100% stable but for whatever reason issues occur when i sleep / resume the machine.

I have a gigabyte auros xtreme motherboard with F34 bios. I have 3x GEN4 ssds installed, 4x16gb ram and a 3090 gpu. My progress in troubleshooting this problem is here: Long time stable overclock, just discovered WHEA Errors...

If you have any ideas on what i can try next to resolve this i'm all ears, i am currently trying without global c-states.


----------



## Maulet//*//

Maulet//*// said:


> other topic: I knew something was not right with memory. didn't expect this L3 disaster
> View attachment 2528618


Today after AMD Firmware (Chipset) update and some minor tweaks in bios: hahaha! looking better


----------



## 99belle99

L3 cache doesn't look to be fixed yet. I looked it up earlier and didn't see any new chipset driver. I seen one from September.


----------



## des2k...

99belle99 said:


> L3 cache doesn't look to be fixed yet. I looked it up earlier and didn't see any new chipset driver. I seen one from September.


how can it be fixed?? it needs a patch from MS and it's not out yet😂


----------



## Maulet//*//

it's true it's not back to old values.....  just a littel bit better


----------



## mtrai

ManniX-ITA said:


> Try this one, F12A:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> X570AORUSMASTER_F12A.zip
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> drive.google.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't expect much from the Master and a 2700X. Gigabyte support for Zen is extremely poor.
> It's going to run much worse than it was on the Crosshair.
> But you next CPU will run much better


Will give it a go. Motherboard is arriving today but will have to wait until tomorrow when more thermal paste arrives.

I expect I will be able to get every last drop of performance from it with the 2700x until I buy a 5800x or 5900 x in the next month or two. We will see though. If I truly just hate it I can send it back to amazon. I already know I will miss the buttons to restart, use bios default buttons on the motherboard as well as it retaining settings when resetting from a fail to post.

I have not done much with my PC for about 2 years due to nerve damage in my mouse elbow and wrist. Cubital and Carpal Tunnel Syndrome from extreme gaming all these many years. I am slowly working back up to be on the PC.

Just last night on the 2700x, Powercolor red devil 6800 XT Firestrike And this is with the L3 cache performance issue in Windows 11.









I scored 32 977 in Fire Strike


AMD Ryzen 7 2700X, AMD Radeon RX 6800 XT x 1, 16384 MB, 64-bit Windows 11}




www.3dmark.com


----------



## MyJules

Maulet//*// said:


> other topic: I knew something was not right with memory. didn't expect this L3 disaster
> View attachment 2528618


i've read somewhere that setting 'ACPI: SRAT L3 Cache As NUMA Domain' to 'Enabled' makes a significant improvement in L3 bandwidth... my "trial" have ended so i cannot test... can someone care to try?


----------



## Syldon

MyJules said:


> i've read somewhere that setting 'ACPI: SRAT L3 Cache As NUMA Domain' to 'Enabled' makes a significant improvement in L3 bandwidth... my "trial" have ended so i cannot test... can someone care to try?


Should not make any difference at all. The only thing that seems to make a difference is switching cores off. Windows 11 just was wrote without any thought to the Ryzen 5000 series. They changed things to favour Intel's big/little approach for Alder lake. AMD was never asked an opinion according to some sites.


----------



## des2k...

mtrai said:


> Will give it a go. Motherboard is arriving today but will have to wait until tomorrow when more thermal paste arrives.
> 
> I expect I will be able to get every last drop of performance from it with the 2700x until I buy a 5800x or 5900 x in the next month or two. We will see though. If I truly just hate it I can send it back to amazon. I already know I will miss the buttons to restart, use bios default buttons on the motherboard as well as it retaining settings when resetting from a fail to post.
> 
> I have not done much with my PC for about 2 years due to nerve damage in my mouse elbow and wrist. Cubital and Carpal Tunnel Syndrome from extreme gaming all these many years. I am slowly working back up to be on the PC.
> 
> Just last night on the 2700x, Powercolor red devil 6800 XT Firestrike And this is with the L3 cache performance issue in Windows 11.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I scored 32 977 in Fire Strike
> 
> 
> AMD Ryzen 7 2700X, AMD Radeon RX 6800 XT x 1, 16384 MB, 64-bit Windows 11}
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.3dmark.com


my 2700x I was using MSI x370 with max PBO and bclk 103 (my master x570 sucks at bclk)

24/7 stable, very high boost with the custom power plan 😁


----------



## mtrai

des2k... said:


> my 2700x I was using MSI x370 with max PBO and bclk 103 (my master x570 sucks at bclk)
> 
> 24/7 stable, very high boost with the custom power plan 😁


I can currently all boost to 4.3 on the 2700 x and ram at 3600 CL 14. It is just gonna be a new learning experiencee for me with a different manufacturers motherboard and bios. I have been using ASUS Crosshair boards since my first Intel skylake and then again with the C6H and C7H.

Once I install it I will see if I need to mod the bios to my liking.


----------



## 99belle99

Syldon said:


> Should not make any difference at all. The only thing that seems to make a difference is switching cores off. Windows 11 just was wrote without any thought to the Ryzen 5000 series. They changed things to favour Intel's big/little approach for Alder lake. AMD was never asked an opinion according to some sites.


I'd 100% believe that too. I said similar last week on this site some where that Intels big Little approach would be working 100% and they aren't even released yet while AMD's current chips despite being around a couple of years now have problems.


----------



## iraff1

Maulet//*// said:


> Today after AMD Firmware (Chipset) update and some minor tweaks in bios: hahaha! looking better
> View attachment 2528727


Wow very good, do you have crucial ram? Mind sharing your settings? What does the "CR1" at the end for the SDRAM? I have 17-18-18-36 CR2 which is why i am asking.

I would very much like to see your ram settings if this is the case, you must have great timings or something becaue my latency is much higher.


----------



## 99belle99

iraff1 said:


> Wow very good, do you have crucial ram? Mind sharing your settings? What does the "CR1" at the end for the SDRAM? I have 17-18-18-36 CR2 which is why i am asking.
> 
> I would very much like to see your ram settings if this is the case, you must have great timings or something becaue my latency is much higher.


Command rate. CR1 is 1T and CR2 is 2T. 1T is better.


----------



## stasio

New BIOS coming...X570 & B550.......GB web page.


----------



## Kha

stasio said:


> New BIOS coming...X570 & B550.......GB web page.


What changes ?


----------



## Maulet//*//

iraff1 said:


> Wow very good, do you have crucial ram? Mind sharing your settings? What does the "CR1" at the end for the SDRAM? I have 17-18-18-36 CR2 which is why i am asking.
> 
> I would very much like to see your ram settings if this is the case, you must have great timings or something becaue my latency is much higher.


Hi there, indeed Crucial 4000 Mhz (stock settings, and 1/1) In fact this was a russian ruleta buy, because at that time nobody praised these


----------



## LionAlonso

Hope it solves VDDG voltage bug.
If someone try let us know plz.
Can be easily seen in zentimings.


----------



## Maulet//*//

Releasing Windows 11 Build 22000.282 to Beta and Release Preview Channels | Windows Insider Blog 
seams it treats the L3 but etc.... downloading!


----------



## iraff1

Maulet//*// said:


> Hi there, indeed Crucial 4000 Mhz (stock settings, and 1/1) In fact this was a russian ruleta buy, because at that time nobody praised these
> View attachment 2528866


I think i have the same modules, Ballistix Max 4000mhz rated, i do get 62 latency though, maybe it is because i have 4x16gb and not 2x16gb?


----------



## des2k...

Maulet//*// said:


> Releasing Windows 11 Build 22000.282 to Beta and Release Preview Channels | Windows Insider Blog
> seams it treats the L3 but etc.... downloading!


downloading ? you mean this website ?








KB5006746 Windows 11 22000.282 [Manueller Download] mit AMD-Fix und mehr [Jetzt für alle]


Microsoft hat heute die KB 5006746 zum Download bereitgestellt. Es handelt sich hier um ein nicht-sicherheitsrelevantes Update, welches das L3 Problem bei den AMD Ryzen CPUs unter Windows 11 behebt…



www.deskmodder.de





any issue installing beta KB with this W10UI.cmd tool ? Never heard of this. Safe ? Anything I should pay attention to ?


----------



## 99belle99

I'm just going to wait for the official patch they said some time next week so not long to wait.


----------



## adrianhensler

_Before_ current Insider preview; L3 impacted









After the current Insider beta with the fix:


----------



## des2k...

adrianhensler said:


> _Before_ current Insider preview; L3 impacted
> View attachment 2528884
> 
> 
> After the current Insider beta with the fix:
> View attachment 2528885


that still look broken to me, read,write,copy L3 are suppose to be 600Gb/s

I'm waiting official patch, but if my L3 is not 900Gb/s on my 3900x I think I might just go back to a fresh install of Windows 10 and forget this mess !


----------



## LionAlonso

adrianhensler said:


> _Before_ current Insider preview; L3 impacted
> View attachment 2528884
> 
> 
> After the current Insider beta with the fix:
> View attachment 2528885


The write speed seems off…


----------



## 99belle99

Yep this is my speed in Windows 10










This is your speed Windows 11 fix


----------



## adrianhensler

Yeah a bit goofy on the Aida64 results, they vary +/- 300 GB/sec on the L3. Latency remains low though, down from 33 to 9.7.


----------



## 99belle99

adrianhensler said:


> Yeah a bit goofy on the Aida64 results, they vary +/- 300 GB/sec on the L3. Latency remains low though, down from 33 to 9.7.


I agree latency is down but the L3 Cache speeds are down. I'm on Windows 11 myself but have a tonne of stuff open and don't want to close them to run a Windows 11 pre fix benchmark. I never noticed the L3 cache speeds when I done a run as I was just looking at the 33ns latency when I done a run myself. i will try a run later just to see.


----------



## Maulet//*//

No my friend, I mean downloading by Windows Update, "Insider - Beta Channel"



des2k... said:


> downloading ? you mean this website ?


----------



## Maulet//*//

before










after todays new win11 beta build


----------



## des2k...

.removed


----------



## umeng2002

My system runs fine with VDDG at 1v locked, so I’m not going through the hassle up updating my BIOS right away off of 14d. Increasing the VDDP is actually what stabilized my stability issues.


----------



## LionAlonso

umeng2002 said:


> My system runs fine with VDDG at 1v locked, so I’m not going through the hassle up updating my BIOS right away off of 14d. Increasing the VDDP is actually what stabilized my stability issues.


What VDDP, CPU VDDP or VDDP voltage control (the one in the same section as VDDG and Vsoc)


----------



## 99belle99

I honestly thought it was just the L3 latency that was off in Windows 11. Didn't realise it effected all of L3 read/writes etc..

I ran a test below on my Windows 11 machine pre-update just now.










Compared to my Windows 10 score just before the upgrade to Windows 11.


----------



## gogx

Im getting WHEA errors again on my Elite with bios F36d and F36e...Mem/IF 3800/1900


----------



## Ohim

gogx said:


> Im getting WHEA errors again on my Elite with bios F36d and F36e...Mem/IF 3800/1900


I never got to have 3800/1900 working on mine .. using 4 sticks of G.Skill 3200 CL14 . Best result for me is 3600 CL14. 3800 CL16 will not even post.


----------



## LionAlonso

gogx said:


> Im getting WHEA errors again on my Elite with bios F36d and F36e...Mem/IF 3800/1900


Can u see zentimings? Do you have VDDG CCD and IOD to fixed 1v?


----------



## des2k...

First time L3 shows full bandwidth for read/write/copy with preview KB5006746 installed.
*Only change I did, disabled IRQ routing.*
Something you guys can try and report back  if it works for you










*edit
and... back to horrible latency & bandwidth after running for a few hours no changes


----------



## 99belle99

How did you figure that out?


----------



## des2k...

.removed


----------



## Maulet//*//

1. ^^^^ Strange power options that you got, seems an advanced or tweaked version....


----------



## abso

I got a question about the Gigabyte Realtek Audio Console. If I connect my headphones to the Mainboard I/O at the back there is and Option called "Smart Headphone AMP" which I can turn on and set to Level 1-3. At the front on my case this option does not show up. Is it better to plug my Headphones at the back instead of the front?


----------



## 99belle99

Back would be best if it can reach there. The front is just a connection on the case and plugs into a two pin plug on MB.


----------



## des2k...

Maulet//*// said:


> 1. ^^^^ Strange power options that you got, seems an advanced or tweaked version....


by default the power plan settings are not exposed to users, you can make them visible









ASUS ROG X570 Crosshair VIII Overclocking &amp...


Installed the Dev Build on my 5900X/C8E as well. L3 is indeed fixed: I like my Win10 just fine, the last time i tried that Win11 man it was a horror scene, i think TPM options are messing up everything even with Win10 they were making me go thorugh hell everytime i restart after an update...




www.overclock.net


----------



## PopReference

abso said:


> I got a question about the Gigabyte Realtek Audio Console. If I connect my headphones to the Mainboard I/O at the back there is and Option called "Smart Headphone AMP" which I can turn on and set to Level 1-3. At the front on my case this option does not show up. Is it better to plug my Headphones at the back instead of the front?


The feature seems to adjust the gain and supposed to select it automatically. Basically if the volume level and range is fine while you're listening with the front you don't need worry about it. Use the rear if you have issues with noise floor or need the volume gain with your headphones.


----------



## umeng2002

LionAlonso said:


> What VDDP, CPU VDDP or VDDP voltage control (the one in the same section as VDDG and Vsoc)


Actually I forgot what thread I'm in. My board is the B550 Aorus Pro V2, but the newest beta BIOS 14d with the newer AGESA has that VDDG locked bug.

In all BIOS versions, the IOD and CCD VDDG voltages are locked together unless you change them in the AMD Overclocking section. But in the new beta 14d BIOS even that doesn't work. They default to 900mv, but if you change the value, it just sets them both to 1 volt no matter what custom value you put in. Any custom value, and it sets them to 1 volt.

I can change the VDDP just fine though.


----------



## rayrockiii

99belle99 said:


> Back would be best if it can reach there. The front is just a connection on the case and plugs into a two pin plug on MB.


I always thought the back was the best as well. This youtube video, starting at the 9:26 mark describes motherboard audio and at the 11:04ish mark mentions it is better to plug into the front to take advantage of the codec of the motherboard.




Does anyone have any further information confirming or refuting what is mentioned about the best place to plug in analog headphones?


----------



## overpower

stasio said:


> New BIOS coming...X570 & B550.......GB web page.


X570 aorus ultra isnt updated yet. I even tried replacing the "c" version with "d" in the download link, but it says "Not found"


----------



## LionAlonso

overpower said:


> X570 aorus ultra isnt updated yet. I even tried replacing the "c" version with "d" in the download link, but it says "Not found"


Neither Master and Xtreme.
Stasio said that in tweaktown.
I guess they will come soon, i wanna know if VDDG bug is fixed.


----------



## Luggage

rayrockiii said:


> I always thought the back was the best as well. This youtube video, starting at the 9:26 mark describes motherboard audio and at the 11:04ish mark mentions it is better to plug into the front to take advantage of the codec of the motherboard.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does anyone have any further information confirming or refuting what is mentioned about the best place to plug in analog headphones?


Utter crap. Even the gigabyte ”feature” page just makes a big deal that “this time” front panel audio will be _as good_ as rear panel. (Compared to historically being ****). You still have the question mark about your cable routing through case and the quality of the case audio cable/connections.


----------



## 99belle99

Luggage said:


> You still have the question mark about your *cable routing through case and the quality of the case audio cable/connections.*


That's why I said the back is better.


----------



## Dodgexander

On my Elite I'm currently on F36c stable 1900 FCLK, was warned about F36d so didn't upgrade but what about the new F36e?
Gigabyte page doesn't list anything different between F36d and F36e so unsure what's changed,

If I update, can I roll back to a backup of my current bios?


----------



## Kha

Question: where in the hell is the VRM Switching Frequency setting ? Can't seem to find it.


----------



## LionAlonso

Kha said:


> Question: where in the hell is the VRM Switching Frequency setting ? Can't seem to find it.


I think there is no such and option on aorus master.
Only PMW phase control.


----------



## Kha

LionAlonso said:


> I think there is no such and option on aorus master.
> Only PMW phase control.


Yeah, found out they are both the same thing.


----------



## LionAlonso

Kha said:


> Yeah, found out they are both the same thing.


I have it in Extreme, found it let me to have -2 more on CO without them failing Core test cycler.


----------



## abso

Luggage said:


> Utter crap. Even the gigabyte ”feature” page just makes a big deal that “this time” front panel audio will be _as good_ as rear panel. (Compared to historically being ****). You still have the question mark about your cable routing through case and the quality of the case audio cable/connections.


It is just really confusing that the back Audio panel gives you more headphone specific settings you can use so one would assume the back panel is the ideal way to plug the headphones


----------



## Waltc

abso said:


> It is just really confusing that the back Audio panel gives you more headphone specific settings you can use so one would assume the back panel is the ideal way to plug the headphones


I've always used the front panel for HD Audio through the headphones. One mistake that seems common with the x570 Master is that people forget the sound onboard the Master has three hardware components that must be supported in the drivers otherwise you do not get the benefit of having them, and it makes a _big difference_ in the quality of the sound output as I discovered not long after buying the board > two years ago. It's not just the RealTek 1220VB in hardware that needs support, but it's the 1220VB + the headphone Amp + SABRE 9118 DAC. Obviously, this is a _custom audio device_ and the standard RT 1220-VB drivers found on a variety of sites are grossly inferior to using GB's own custom hardware driver on the GB site (they released a Win11 driver a few days ago, but the Win10 driver worked fine as I used it with Win11 with no problems. I'm using the "Win10/11 driver" now mainly because it is an update over the last one):









X570 AORUS MASTER (rev. 1.0) Support | Motherboard - GIGABYTE U.S.A.


Lasting Quality from GIGABYTE.GIGABYTE Ultra Durable™ motherboards bring together a unique blend of features and technologies that offer users the absolute ...




www.gigabyte.com





6.0.9225.1, Oct 5, 2021

I get all of the headphone-specific settings through the front panel, through the Realtek Audio Console in Win10/11, so I'm not sure what other settings there might be...?

Anyway--just using the RT 1220-VB drivers alone (instead of the GB custom-device drivers) results in sound output that is noticeably inferior, as the headphone amp controls and support for the hardware DAC are missing in that case. The first time I tried just updating to the latest 1220-VB drivers purloined from another site I thought the motherboard had developed a flaw of some kind! I'd forgotten that the x570 Master includes a custom sound device and not just the 1220-VB alone. Kind of mistake you don't make twice...


----------



## LionAlonso

https://download.gigabyte.com/FileList/BIOS/mb_bios_x570-aorus-master_f35e.zip


New Bios for Master.
If someone tries it, pl, tell us if VDDG bug still present.
edit: Nah, dont try it, VDDG still bugged, another useless BIOS if ur VDDG voltages mismatch 1V for both.


----------



## Nicked_Wicked

Lol, most of us asked for AGESA 1.2.0.4 despite knowing it has the VDDP/VDDG bug, there is no use in complaining here. If anything you should be complaining to AMD about not fixing their AGESA spaghetti code in a timely manner.


----------



## Andi316

I'm looking for a Xtreme Rev. 2.0. 

I called a couple of retailers in Europe (Germany), but there is only Rev. 1.2 available. 

Any ideas where to buy Rev. 2.0 boards?


----------



## umeng2002

From what I see, sometimes mobo makers can take months to get a particular part into another region compared to another.


----------



## 99belle99

umeng2002 said:


> From what I see, sometimes mobo makers can take months to get a particular part into another region compared to another.


Plus the wouldn't order more MB's if they still have old stock. Pointless really unless they want to be stuck with them.


----------



## overpower

LionAlonso said:


> https://download.gigabyte.com/FileList/BIOS/mb_bios_x570-aorus-master_f35e.zip
> 
> 
> New Bios for Master.
> If someone tries it, pl, tell us if VDDG bug still present.
> edit: Nah, dont try it, VDDG still bugged, another useless BIOS if ur VDDG voltages mismatch 1V for both.





Nicked_Wicked said:


> Lol, most of us asked for AGESA 1.2.0.4 despite knowing it has the VDDP/VDDG bug, there is no use in complaining here. If anything you should be complaining to AMD about not fixing their AGESA code in a timely matter.


There's a bug with vddg with the value or just with what the apps reports in windows?


----------



## LionAlonso

overpower said:


> There's a bug with vddg with the value or just with what the apps reports in windows?


No, its the actual voltage bugged.
U will notice it because of instability, Whea etc.
U can even make a Geekbench and if ur stable voltage its not 1V in CCD and IOD u will also notice it.
If it were only visual it will be a small bug.
This is “gamebreaker”


----------



## Hammerkeg

With F35d SIV has stopped being able to control the "System 5 Pump" PWM header as well, can't calibrate


----------



## GoforceReloaded

Just wait for the final release and don't use Beta Bios with AGESA 1.2.0.4A.

F34 is working perfectly (for me), without any bugs on 3900X, 5600X & 5950X. (my PC are running 24h/24 and i'm using F34 since 4 months)

I did not test the new F35D bios for X570 Xtreme but i assume that the VDDG is still bugged since it's the same AGESA. (To fix the VDDG bug, we need a new AGESA, all motherboard have the same problem ...)

In my case, i could test it since i'm already using 1.000V (0.9976V) for both VDDG and it's fully stable with 1900 FCLK.


----------



## Jason_Cruze

The latest BIOS is not at all stable and not to be used for daily runs. I'm getting micro stutters and OS does not even load with the same memory timings and settings used in my previous BIOS revision.


----------



## LionAlonso

Jason_Cruze said:


> The latest BIOS is not at all stable and not to be used for daily runs. I'm getting micro stutters and OS does not even load with the same memory timings and settings used in my previous BIOS revision.


Prob because VDDG voltages bug.


----------



## makkinegaming

Dyngsur said:


> Hmm. win11 and F35d with Aorus Master makes my audio sparkling some.
> Not clear audio so to speak. Can it be the D version or windows 11?
> Maybe its the bloody Win11


f35b bios is working, neither 35c or 35d works on my computer ..x570 aorus ultra ,audio is sparkling games unplayable bcs of heavily laggings,it doesnt work in win 10 ,not in win 11 spend hours or time and not been able to make it work..


----------



## umeng2002

First thing I would do is take out ANY overclocks, at all, and see if the issue goes away. Stock voltages, RAM no faster than 3200 MT/s with default timings. Just because you can pass a few stress tests, it doesn't mean you're totally stable.


----------



## ryouiki

Didn't see any particular issues originally after F35D, but then again my VDDG is under 1000mv anyway.

However, once I tried to flash to F35E I found all sorts of interesting weirdness... F35D would not let me enable CSM to boot from USB stick for EFIFLASH. Ended up trying to flash F35E from Q-Flash in the BIOS, and then I could re-enable CSM, but if I try to use EFIFLASH now it tells me the BIOS has some type of protection on it.


----------



## Maulet//*//

ryouiki said:


> Didn't see any particular issues originally after F35D, but then again my VDDG is under 1000mv anyway.
> 
> However, once I tried to flash to F35E I found all sorts of interesting weirdness... F35D would not let me enable CSM to boot from USB stick for EFIFLASH. Ended up trying to flash F35E from Q-Flash in the BIOS, and then I could re-enable CSM, but if I try to use EFIFLASH now it tells me the BIOS has some type of protection on it.


some as here, cannot update bios insided bios, "unable to open"


----------



## ryouiki

Right so after F35D/E EFIFLASH says "BIOS is protected by secureflash", and it considered any previous BIOS versions (F34 for example) to be invalid.

I ended up having to QFlash+ the board back to F34... I'm staying away from F35 at this point.


----------



## LionAlonso

New amd chipset drivers!
CPPC fixes for windows 11.


----------



## des2k...

LionAlonso said:


> New amd chipset drivers!
> CPPC fixes for windows 11.


Also got KB5006746 in Windows Update, still the bandwidth is not 100% for read/write/copy after installing both


----------



## LionAlonso

des2k... said:


> Also got KB5006746 in Windows Update, still the bandwidth is not 100% for read/write/copy after installing both


Without insider? If thats the case hope it arrives soon for me or for my country.


----------



## 99belle99

des2k... said:


> Also got KB5006746 in Windows Update, still the bandwidth is not 100% for read/write/copy after installing both


I haven't got that update yet. So what you are saying is they still do not have it 100% despite the chips being out for the past few years. And the new Intel chips with new architecture despite not even being released yet probably work 100%.


----------



## LionAlonso

99belle99 said:


> I haven't got that update yet. So what you are saying is they still do not have it 100% despite the chips being out for the past few years. And the new Intel chips with new architecture despite not even being released yet probably work 100%.


Its always the same, and it will be.
Microsoft is “partnered” with intel.
I have to say that if Alderlake brings a good lift in performance i will probably upgrade.
But yeah, it isn't fair.


----------



## ryouiki

LionAlonso said:


> New amd chipset drivers!
> CPPC fixes for windows 11.


Just FYI, everything is identical to the previous release with the exception of the included power plan. I guess that means that Zen 3 requires a power plan installed from now on (previously only Zen/Zen+/Zen2 required this).


----------



## des2k...

ryouiki said:


> Just FYI, everything is identical to the previous release with the exception of the included power plan. I guess that means that Zen 3 requires a power plan installed from now on (previously only Zen/Zen+/Zen2 required this).











I don't see any differences between AMD / MS Power plan when I export the values.
Still MS Balanced works way better than AMD own plan ( too aggressive & min freq too high for my Zen2)


----------



## 99belle99

Where are the Ryzen power plans in Windows 11. All I see is standard best power efficiency, balanced and high performance. No Ryzen power plans like Windows 10.


----------



## ryouiki

99belle99 said:


> Where are the Ryzen power plans in Windows 11. All I see is standard best power efficiency, balanced and high performance. No Ryzen power plans like Windows 10.


I don't have Windows 11 so I can't really say for sure, but looking at the contents of the AMD.Power.Processor.ppkg used by Chipset Installer for Windows 11 it appears it it is modifying the existing power plans included with the OS. Whether or not their AMDPPMSettings.exe does something beyond that I can't say.


----------



## des2k...

99belle99 said:


> Where are the Ryzen power plans in Windows 11. All I see is standard best power efficiency, balanced and high performance. No Ryzen power plans like Windows 10.


go to the extract locaiton, usually C:\amd...
you can just install it, it's a MSI file


----------



## MikeS3000

I get it that Aida64 is a benchmark so in theory its results should reflect real world benchmarks. Even though it looks as if the L3 cache bandwidth and latency is not completely back to the level of Windows 10, has anyone ran additional benchmarks to see if they improve? I'm most curious about the combo the Microsoft and AMD updates to see if performance in other benchmarks is the same as Windows 10.


----------



## LionAlonso

MikeS3000 said:


> I get it that Aida64 is a benchmark so in theory its results should reflect real world benchmarks. Even though it looks as if the L3 cache bandwidth and latency is not completely back to the level of Windows 10, has anyone ran additional benchmarks to see if they improve? I'm most curious about the combo the Microsoft and AMD updates to see if performance in other benchmarks is the same as Windows 10.


I have both,
Not the same but pretty close.
Its a shame but hope it can get sorted in the future.


----------



## MikeS3000

LionAlonso said:


> I have both,
> Not the same but pretty close.
> Its a shame but hope it can get sorted in the future.


I screwed around with the beta builds periodically for a few months on a 2nd hard drive. What do you think, in your opinion are there enough benefits to upgrade or did you just want to use something shiny and new?


----------



## 99belle99

MikeS3000 said:


> I get it that Aida64 is a benchmark so in theory its results should reflect real world benchmarks. Even though it looks as if the L3 cache bandwidth and latency is not completely back to the level of Windows 10, has anyone ran additional benchmarks to see if they improve? I'm most curious about the combo the Microsoft and AMD updates to see if performance in other benchmarks is the same as Windows 10.


I ran a Timespy run last night and the first time running it since I upgraded to Windows 11 and the CPU score was down so it is effecting in other ways than AIDA64. But general use of the PC I see no difference.


----------



## MikeS3000

99belle99 said:


> I ran a Timespy run last night and the first time running it since I upgraded to Windows 11 and the CPU score was down so it is effecting in other ways than AIDA64. But general use of the PC I see no difference.


Well that was last night. AMD's patch came out today. Did you have access to the Windows update to address L3 and the new chipset drivers from AMD?


----------



## 99belle99

MikeS3000 said:


> Well that was last night. AMD's patch came out today. Did you have access to the Windows update to address L3 and the new chipset drivers from AMD?


No but I did do the chipset update today. Haven't yet got the L3 cache update.

So yea it was before any updates but the point is the score was down so it was effecting peoples PC when running benchmarks.


----------



## MikeS3000

99belle99 said:


> No but I did do the chipset update today. Haven't yet got the L3 cache update.
> 
> So yea it was before any updates but the point is the score was down so it was effecting peoples PC when running benchmarks.


No doubt. Let us know if the scores improve once you apply both patches. Thanks!


----------



## des2k...

just learned this now,

you can actually double click the boxes just for L3, they seem to register better numbers this way
you don't get the 200Gb/s-400Gb/s lows

If you have youtube playing, they always register close to 1000Gb/s 

Also SiSoft Sandra, shows 800Gb/s average for L3 vs 400Gb/s before the patches.


----------



## 99belle99

MikeS3000 said:


> No doubt. Let us know if the scores improve once you apply both patches. Thanks!


I have updated with the Windows update just now and done the Chipset earlier. The L3 cache latency is fixed but the read/write/copy are not. The post above double clicking works eventually but you have to do it a few times, well I do and they eventual get the correct scores but double click it again and the scores go back down. What ever is going on.


----------



## MikeS3000

99belle99 said:


> I have updated with the Windows update just now and done the Chipset earlier. The L3 cache latency is fixed but the read/write/copy are not. The post above double clicking works eventually but you have to do it a few times, well I do and they eventual get the correct scores but double click it again and the scores go back down. What ever is going on.


Any other improvement in other benchmarks such as CB20 or CB23? I noticed that just my single core scores were low on the Win 11 beta builds as a result of the OS being unaware of the UEFI CPPC2 "preferred cores".


----------



## 99belle99

MikeS3000 said:


> Any other improvement in other benchmarks such as CB20 or CB23? I noticed that just my single core scores were low on the Win 11 beta builds as a result of the OS being unaware of the UEFI CPPC2 "preferred cores".


No I have nothing from Windows 10 to compare to as I haven't ran those benches in months. One I want to try is Timespy as I ran that last night and CPU score was down.


----------



## Syldon

des2k... said:


> just learned this now,
> 
> you can actually double click the boxes just for L3, they seem to register better numbers this way
> you don't get the 200Gb/s-400Gb/s lows
> 
> If you have youtube playing, they always register close to 1000Gb/s
> 
> Also SiSoft Sandra, shows 800Gb/s average for L3 vs 400Gb/s before the patches.
> 
> View attachment 2529540


Awesome this is a new one to me. I really should read patch notes.


----------



## GoforceReloaded

W11 .282 + new amd chipset driver. (with SMT enabled and VBS disabled)

CO -10 on all cores with custom PPT/TDC/EDC (200/200/150).









It's seems to be fixed for me.

Yes the speed for L3 is fluctuating but i tested a lot of app/games, and it's the same perf or better than W10 21H1.
The latency on L3 is always ~10.4-10.6ns.









(few app was open, with firefox and icue ..., without them i can hit ~688 on ST and 13000 on MT)


----------



## Ohim

GoforceReloaded said:


> W11 .282 + new amd chipset driver. (with SMT enabled and VBS disabled)
> 
> CO -10 on all cores with custom PPT/TDC/EDC (200/200/150).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's seems to be fixed for me.
> 
> Yes the speed for L3 is fluctuating but i tested a lot of app/games, and it's the same perf or better than W10 21H1.
> The latency on L3 is always ~10.4-10.6ns.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (few app was open, with firefox and icue ..., without them i can hit ~688 on ST and 13000 on MT)





GoforceReloaded said:


> W11 .282 + new amd chipset driver. (with SMT enabled and VBS disabled)
> 
> CO -10 on all cores with custom PPT/TDC/EDC (200/200/150).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's seems to be fixed for me.
> 
> Yes the speed for L3 is fluctuating but i tested a lot of app/games, and it's the same perf or better than W10 21H1.
> The latency on L3 is always ~10.4-10.6ns.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (few app was open, with firefox and icue ..., without them i can hit ~688 on ST and 13000 on MT)


Care to show a Zen timings of your ram pls ?


----------



## asdf893

just bricked my x570 master rev1.1 by upgrading bios from f34b to f35e? My 3rd nvme disappeared so I thought i could remedy with chipset drivers update and then bios update. Bios update broke it. I can't recover from main bios, 2nd bios, and can't get qflash to work. I think qflash doesn't work because as soon as I flip the power on the PC will boot and try to post. I'm doing qflash with RAM sticks removed, GPUs pcie power unplugged, but CPU remaining in socket. I'm keeping CPU and GPU in-place because of watercooling; difficult to remove. What else am I missing? I can't think of a way to turn the PSU on without the whole system turning on and trying to boot. I even tried holding the onboard power button to turn it off but it's not working.


----------



## LionAlonso

asdf893 said:


> just bricked my x570 master rev1.1 by upgrading bios from f34b to f35e? My 3rd nvme disappeared so I thought i could remedy with chipset drivers update and then bios update. Bios update broke it. I can't recover from main bios, 2nd bios, and can't get qflash to work. I think qflash doesn't work because as soon as I flip the power on the PC will boot and try to post. I'm doing qflash with RAM sticks removed, GPUs pcie power unplugged, but CPU remaining in socket. I'm keeping CPU and GPU in-place because of watercooling; difficult to remove. What else am I missing? I can't think of a way to turn the PSU on without the whole system turning on and trying to boot. I even tried holding the onboard power button to turn it off but it's not working.


Did u try to reset CMOS? 
If yes and nothing is working, u will have to RMA it.
No more solutions if that is happening.


----------



## GoforceReloaded

Ohim said:


> Care to show a Zen timings of your ram pls ?












This is a "safe" profile for high temp. (for me)


----------



## ManniX-ITA

asdf893 said:


> just bricked my x570 master rev1.1 by upgrading bios from f34b to f35e? My 3rd nvme disappeared so I thought i could remedy with chipset drivers update and then bios update. Bios update broke it. I can't recover from main bios, 2nd bios, and can't get qflash to work. I think qflash doesn't work because as soon as I flip the power on the PC will boot and try to post. I'm doing qflash with RAM sticks removed, GPUs pcie power unplugged, but CPU remaining in socket. I'm keeping CPU and GPU in-place because of watercooling; difficult to remove. What else am I missing? I can't think of a way to turn the PSU on without the whole system turning on and trying to boot. I even tried holding the onboard power button to turn it off but it's not working.


There's an LED flashing if Q-Flash is botting instead of a normal POST.
Did you follow the instructions to the letter?
Did you see the many videos on how to do it?






If still it's not working, unless the board is faulty, it's the USB stick.
You need to try with another one.
I've tried 4-5 before I could find one working properly.


----------



## LionAlonso

Just to know.
Anyone noticed a bit more latency (like 1 ns more) in AIDA DRAM latency in windows 11?
I have new amd chipsetdriver and W11 update for L3 cache.


----------



## umeng2002

I would q flash without the CPU in it.


----------



## RPM17

*WHEA Uncorrectable Error*

Since Aug 2021 I have been experiencing WHEA Uncorrectable Errors that crash the system. Initially they were fairly infrequent and a system reboot always returned it to operation. By Oct 2021 they have become much more frequent and most often when they occur the system will not recover with just a reboot. Here's the config:

Gigabyte X570 Aorus Master v1.1 with BIOS F34
Ryzen 3950X CPU
Fractal Celsius S36 AIO
32 GB (2x16) G.Skill F4-3600C16-16GTZN 16-16-16-36 1.35v XMP
2x NVMe M.2 Gigabyte GP-ASM2NE6100TTTD 1TB SSD
MSI RTX 3070 Ti Gaming X Trio (bios 94.04.5a.00.af) GeForce 496.13
Fractal ION-760P power supply
Additional SATA drives (not usually in use)
Windows 10 19043.1288 (21H1)

12 Jun 2020 orig build with RTX 2070 Super
30 Jun 2021 GPU upgrade to RTX 3070 Ti
(23 Oct 2021 swapped back to 2070S and same WHEA crash after 5 hours)

No overclocking - everything basically defaults except XMP is enabled. The BIOS was occasionally upgraded over time F11 - F20a - F34. In troubleshooting I've upgraded all Gigabyte drivers, and on 21 Oct 2021 downloaded and installed chipset drivers from AMD 3.10.08.506.

When the system crashes the message is displayed for only a fraction of a second; I had to setup a video recording of the screen and review the video to find out the WHEA Uncorrectable Error. Sometimes attempting to restart after a crash results in just a blue screen with nothing on it. That lasts for 30 seconds or so, then the system powers off.

Not much is found in event viewer, etc. I am at a loss to determine which component may be the problem. System was stable for over a year; nothing had really changed when the crashes started happening.

Troubleshooting steps have included:

Swapping out the GPU
Swapping the two DRAM modules between slots
MemTest86 v9.3 - 6 error free passes (XMP)
XMP and non-XMP
Dropping memory to 2133 MHz

Unfortunately I'm not an overclocker and I'm unfamiliar with most of the BIOS settings. Appreciate any suggestions in helping troubleshoot this problem. (First post - hope this is in the right place, etc.)


----------



## ManniX-ITA

RPM17 said:


> Unfortunately I'm not an overclocker and I'm unfamiliar with most of the BIOS settings. Appreciate any suggestions in helping troubleshoot this problem. (First post - hope this is in the right place, etc.)


Can you post a screenshot from Zentimings?


----------



## RPM17

ManniX-ITA said:


> Can you post a screenshot from Zentimings?


----------



## ManniX-ITA

RPM17 said:


> View attachment 2529840


Did you try with a higher VSOC? Like 1.15V?

You should see the WHEA errors in the System log.
Try with Bluescreenview:






Blue screen of death (STOP error) information in dump files.


Displays information about blue screen crashes occured on your system. (MiniDump Reader)



www.nirsoft.net





If the minidump is saved maybe there could be something useful.
You could try to run the F12A BIOS for a while, unfortunately no ReBar:






X570AORUSMASTER_F12A.zip







drive.google.com





Always been the most stable for me.


----------



## Zefram0911

Gigabyte got hit by another ransomware attack? lol. twice in a year, not a good look.


----------



## LionAlonso

Zefram0911 said:


> Gigabyte got hit by another ransomware attack? lol. twice in a year, not a good look.


Source?
Edit: Ok, searched in google and saw a few news, it doesnt surprise me.
I wont buy GB anymore anyways, but yeah, kinda sad.


----------



## ManniX-ITA

Zefram0911 said:


> Gigabyte got hit by another ransomware attack? lol. twice in a year, not a good look.


Unbelievable...


----------



## ryouiki

RPM17 said:


> *WHEA Uncorrectable Error*
> 
> Since Aug 2021 I have been experiencing WHEA Uncorrectable Errors that crash the system. Initially they were fairly infrequent and a system reboot always returned it to operation. By Oct 2021 they have become much more frequent and most often when they occur the system will not recover with just a reboot. Here's the config:
> 
> Gigabyte X570 Aorus Master v1.1 with BIOS F34
> Ryzen 3950X CPU
> Fractal Celsius S36 AIO
> 32 GB (2x16) G.Skill F4-3600C16-16GTZN 16-16-16-36 1.35v XMP
> 2x NVMe M.2 Gigabyte GP-ASM2NE6100TTTD 1TB SSD
> MSI RTX 3070 Ti Gaming X Trio (bios 94.04.5a.00.af) GeForce 496.13
> Fractal ION-760P power supply
> Additional SATA drives (not usually in use)
> Windows 10 19043.1288 (21H1)


For giggles you might try temporarily disabling Global C States and see it still has the same behavior or not. Off the top of my head it should be under "Tweaker" -> Advanced CPU Settings or something like that... is this only happening when the system is under load or at idle (or both)?


----------



## asdf893

LionAlonso said:


> Did u try to reset CMOS?
> If yes and nothing is working, u will have to RMA it.
> No more solutions if that is happening.


Yes, I tried the reset CMOS button on the back of the motherboard many times between start up attempts. I read and followed the instructions in the manual on how to use it. Sadly didn't work.


----------



## asdf893

ManniX-ITA said:


> There's an LED flashing if Q-Flash is botting instead of a normal POST.
> Did you follow the instructions to the letter?
> Did you see the many videos on how to do it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If still it's not working, unless the board is faulty, it's the USB stick.
> You need to try with another one.
> I've tried 4-5 before I could find one working properly.


I never saw the Q-Flash LED flashing despite looking for it.
I read the manual and followed the Q-Flash (Plus) instructions exactly per my understanding.
I watched one video on it but it seemed like the manual was pretty clear on how to do it so I didn't watch more videos.

This is the same USB stick I use for all my bios updates but never a Q-flash plus update. I didn't forget to rename the bios file to GIGABYTE.bin.

For now I've proceeded with adding my NVMe's to the x570s board along with a tiny aircooler on a 5800x :0 Waterloop will remain bypassed for now :/


----------



## Cblan1224

makkinegaming said:


> f35b bios is working, neither 35c or 35d works on my computer ..x570 aorus ultra ,audio is sparkling games unplayable bcs of heavily laggings,it doesnt work in win 10 ,not in win 11 spend hours or time and not been able to make it work..


Keep f35b. It is the only gigabyte bios that runs my ram overclock without soft whea errors since f32.
F34 is completely useless for ANY sort of ram overclock, including xmp. F33 I could run xmp, but not overclock any more.
F35B just happened to say "expanded memory compatibility", and it is the only one that works for me.
Trust me when I tell you that I have hundreds of hours in testing these nonsense features. My cpu and ram oc is pushed to the limit and f35b is the only bios that I'm stable on.
F33 is not stable. F34 won't even boot. F35d/e I get this glitchy thing where I will get thousands of warning whea errors per minute.

I will be on F35b until AM5, it seems.
Whatever, it works. My curve optimizer is just perfect, and memory latency is 56-57.5ns depending on the run. Once this error is fixed I should be able to run fclk at 2000, but I'm at 1900 with custom timings on a 3600-cl14 trident z neo kit.

Just thought i would reiterate your comment that F35b is the only thing to work for someone like me who pushes their system to the brink of its limits. If anything, I think this bios just holds me back less than any bios since f32. That's probably the better way to word it, because I really should be able to hit 2000.


----------



## 99belle99

Just to pipe in I am on 35b also and have not updated as I read about the issues. I have a 3700X at 1900IF and 3800MHz RAM overclock. I haven't tested previous or future bios' just by luck I decided to upgrade when 35b was out as I was on a older bios previously.


----------



## KedarWolf

Cblan1224 said:


> Keep f35b. It is the only gigabyte bios that runs my ram overclock without soft whea errors since f32.
> F34 is completely useless for ANY sort of ram overclock, including xmp. F33 I could run xmp, but not overclock any more.
> F35B just happened to say "expanded memory compatibility", and it is the only one that works for me.
> Trust me when I tell you that I have hundreds of hours in testing these nonsense features. My cpu and ram oc is pushed to the limit and f35b is the only bios that I'm stable on.
> F33 is not stable. F34 won't even boot. F35d/e I get this glitchy thing where I will get thousands of warning whea errors per minute.
> 
> I will be on F35b until AM5, it seems.
> Whatever, it works. My curve optimizer is just perfect, and memory latency is 56-57.5ns depending on the run. Once this error is fixed I should be able to run fclk at 2000, but I'm at 1900 with custom timings on a 3600-cl14 trident z neo kit.
> 
> Just thought i would reiterate your comment that F35b is the only thing to work for someone like me who pushes their system to the brink of its limits. If anything, I think this bios just holds me back less than any bios since f32. That's probably the better way to word it, because I really should be able to hit 2000.


What Agesa version is F35b?


----------



## ManniX-ITA

asdf893 said:


> I never saw the Q-Flash LED flashing despite looking for it.


On the Master is the button itself:






If it's not blinking at all it's more likely the board is dead.
If it's blinking but only for a few/dozens seconds it's the USB stick.

It should blink for 3-4 to 6-7 minutes at least.
Then I think the board is shutting down itself.

For my MSI I've found only a 9.99€ 32GB Kingston that could work and I think I've tested it once also on the Master.


----------



## ryouiki

asdf893 said:


> Yes, I tried the reset CMOS button on the back of the motherboard many times between start up attempts. I read and followed the instructions in the manual on how to use it. Sadly didn't work.


Its the board still powering on immediately after switching on PS switch? Q-Flash+ will not activate if either board is powered on _OR_ if you have ErP enabled. If you can get the board to have power but not turn-on, then it should be able to Q-Flash+ assuming it accepts your USB.... I use really cheap SanDisk drives that I know will work, and have the side benefit of having a flashing LED so you can see if it is actually doing something:

SanDisk 32GB

It seems very odd that both your primary and backup BIOS are both bricked....

Also I would probably suggest unplugging the board completely and pulling the CMOS battery for 5+ minutes.


----------



## Ohim

GoforceReloaded said:


> This is a "safe" profile for high temp. (for me)


I asked because ever since i got my 5800X i haven't been able to boot with 3800 CL16 ... something that i did with ease with the 3700X.


----------



## LionAlonso

Cblan1224 said:


> Keep f35b. It is the only gigabyte bios that runs my ram overclock without soft whea errors since f32.
> F34 is completely useless for ANY sort of ram overclock, including xmp. F33 I could run xmp, but not overclock any more.
> F35B just happened to say "expanded memory compatibility", and it is the only one that works for me.
> Trust me when I tell you that I have hundreds of hours in testing these nonsense features. My cpu and ram oc is pushed to the limit and f35b is the only bios that I'm stable on.
> F33 is not stable. F34 won't even boot. F35d/e I get this glitchy thing where I will get thousands of warning whea errors per minute.
> 
> I will be on F35b until AM5, it seems.
> Whatever, it works. My curve optimizer is just perfect, and memory latency is 56-57.5ns depending on the run. Once this error is fixed I should be able to run fclk at 2000, but I'm at 1900 with custom timings on a 3600-cl14 trident z neo kit.
> 
> Just thought i would reiterate your comment that F35b is the only thing to work for someone like me who pushes their system to the brink of its limits. If anything, I think this bios just holds me back less than any bios since f32. That's probably the better way to word it, because I really should be able to hit 2000.


It has been said, f35d and e, have VDDG IOD and CCD bugged, because of AGESA 1.2.0.4 a, so it puts them to fixed 1V, and if that werent ur previous stable OC, it will give you all sort of instabilities and whea.


----------



## LionAlonso

KedarWolf said:


> What Agesa version is F35b?


1.2.0.3 b


----------



## RPM17

ManniX-ITA said:


> Did you try with a higher VSOC? Like 1.15V?


No - I will make that my next adjustment.



> You should see the WHEA errors in the System log.


I do not have any dump files on the system.
Kernel-WHEA (Errors) has EventID = 20
Kernel-WHEA (Operational) has EventID = 42 and 5
Thank you for the BlueScreenView link / iinfo.



> You could try to run the F12A BIOS for a while, unfortunately no ReBar:


I will consider downgrading to that. I am not explicitly looking for ReBar functionality - I guess not formally supported with the 3950X CPU I am using. I occasionally play RDR2 and Metro Exodus on my system - rest of the time for work and other activities.


----------



## RPM17

ryouiki said:


> For giggles you might try temporarily disabling Global C States and see it still has the same behavior or not. Off the top of my head it should be under "Tweaker" -> Advanced CPU Settings or something like that... is this only happening when the system is under load or at idle (or both)?


I will take a look at that. I can't say the system has ever crashed whilst it has been sitting idle (though I tend to shut it down when not using it). I does crash with light loads - for example, the only open app being Chrome and typing a reply in this forum 
I have actually been keeping notes now. Crashes have included installing or upgrading software. Launching RDR2 (or sometimes when in RDR2). Excel and PowerPoint. Occasionally in Chrome and using Remote Desktop over a VPN tunnel.


----------



## ManniX-ITA

RPM17 said:


> Kernel-WHEA (Errors) has EventID = 20


These are the interesting ones.
Can you share the content of the tab details?

Could be you need a little dynamic offset lower/higher for the vCore or lower/higher VDDG CCD voltage.

If you are not interested in ReBar, I'd try F12A.
It's an older AGESA and is much more "flexible" than the new ones with the 3000 series.


----------



## Kelutrel

If anyone with a ZEN3 feels in the mood to try some alternatives to the default MS power plans, I got good results with the Ultimate Performance power plan from this thread HERE on both Win10 and Win11.


----------



## RPM17

> Did you try with a higher VSOC? Like 1.15V?


After booting the system for the first time today it ran approximately 15 minutes before it crashed. I then adjusted VCORE SOC - was: auto 1.200 v now: 1.15 v. I am pleased to report that the system has been up for 10.5 hours without a crash and in use for much of that, including a number of hours with RDR2 and other taxing things. I will continue to run it with just this single change to make sure it is stable ... and then I plan to replace the old 2070 Super GPU that is currently in the system with the 3070 Ti. 



> Could be you need a little dynamic offset lower/higher for the vCore or lower/higher VDDG CCD voltage.


A bit disappointed if that is the case - that the optimised defaults just plain are not working. Would it be normal for something to change over time, that would possibly cause this? (I guess if I still have an underlying problem I would like to try to resolve it before all the components are out of warranty.)


----------



## RPM17

ManniX-ITA said:


> These are the interesting ones.
> Can you share the content of the tab details?


Sure - not sure what the best way to do that is in the forum here - I will try with images.  Note: I have removed the Raw / Event Data as I am not sure if that includes any personal info.


----------



## ManniX-ITA

RPM17 said:


> After booting the system for the first time today it ran approximately 15 minutes before it crashed. I then adjusted VCORE SOC - was: auto 1.200 v now: 1.15 v.


This could be the issue.
There's no personal info in the raw data of this event but anyway let's see if VSOC fixed it.


----------



## ryouiki

RPM17 said:


> A bit disappointed if that is the case - that the optimised defaults just plain are not working. Would it be normal for something to change over time, that would possibly cause this? (I guess if I still have an underlying problem I would like to try to resolve it before all the components are out of warranty.)


Well as for the "defaults" I wouldn't be too disappointed... I have 2 3900X... the first one you can pretty much push whatever voltages into it and it doesn't care, but the 2nd one absolutely hates VDDG > 1000mv (WHEA errors in event log and/or reboots) for whatever reason, and Gigabyte seems to default to 1050mv if FCLK is raised high enough.

Some of these chips seem to need quite a bit of tweaking to make them 100% stable.

Also keep in mind that upgraded BIOS will generally change AGESA version, and this can impact all sorts of things (memory overclocking etc.).


----------



## Dyngsur

makkinegaming said:


> f35b bios is working, neither 35c or 35d works on my computer ..x570 aorus ultra ,audio is sparkling games unplayable bcs of heavily laggings,it doesnt work in win 10 ,not in win 11 spend hours or time and not been able to make it work..


Okay, well I havent tryed F35E yet, but dunno if someone else tried it.


----------



## Nicked_Wicked

Dyngsur said:


> Okay, well I havent tryed F35E yet, but dunno if someone else tried it.


Runs great for me minus the voltage bug.


----------



## gigaborked

Anyone else have the issue where both VDDG CCD and IOD cannot be set when set to manual and always go to 0.9976? I don't know what to do about it. It either runs at 0.9 in auto or 0.9976 in manual and both Zen Timings and Ryzen master report as such.

edit: if i turn it to 2400 with GDM disabled then I can change it but as soon as i change it to GDM on and 3600 it gets stuck at 0.9976



http://imgur.com/a/75nQWgx


also tried in ryzen master and that didn't work either


----------



## gigaborked

ZafirZ said:


> That's really interesting to know, thanks.
> 
> So far I have installed F30 after the other poster mentioned it above, and later this evening I'll just have to keep trying Apex Legends to see if I can force the issue. Otherwise move onto trying to mess with voltages to see if I can get it stable.
> 
> I had a look at that Zentimings app and interestingly the VDDP/VDDG values don't even show a value, just show up as 0, not sure why. Ryzen Master is reporting 1.1 on the SOC, 0.9976 on the VDDP and 0.9504 on the VDDG. Hwinfo is more different still, reports the SOC as between 1.069 and 1.075 and only reports VDDP at 0.9, can't see VDDG.


Did you ever solve this issue? For me it just shows 0.9976 on both the VDDP and VDDG


----------



## LionAlonso

gigaborked said:


> Did you ever solve this issue? For me it just shows 0.9976 on both the VDDP and VDDG


Cant be solved.
We have to wait new or fixed AGESA


----------



## gigaborked

LionAlonso said:


> Cant be solved.
> We have to wait new or fixed AGESA


So this is a known issue that other people have?

And is the issue one that actually affects the voltage or an issue which just makes it report incorrectly?


----------



## LionAlonso

gigaborked said:


> So this is a known issue that other people have?
> 
> And is the issue one that actually affects the voltage or an issue which just makes it report incorrectly?


It has been said several times.
And no, its not visual, meaning it will give to u all kind of problems if ur VDDG CCD and IOD werent previously stable at 1V


----------



## gigaborked

LionAlonso said:


> It has been said several times.
> And no, its not visual, meaning it will give to u all kind of problems if ur VDDG CCD and IOD werent previously stable at 1V


sometimes i miss intel


----------



## gigaborked

Anyway I'll just go back to F2 bios I guess


----------



## 99belle99

gigaborked said:


> Anyway I'll just go back to F2 bios I guess


You don't need to go back that far. F35b is a good bios.


----------



## RPM17

ManniX-ITA said:


> This could be the issue.
> There's no personal info in the raw data of this event but anyway let's see if VSOC fixed it.


After almost two days of no issues, I stepped away from the computer for about 5 minutes and returned to the aftermath of the BSOD. I was sadly shocked.

I verified that the vcore override was still set to 1.50v 1.15v. I played with some very minor adjustments to vcore - still crashed. At one point I received a message that the BIOS had been reset (not sure if that was caused by the way I powered on the system?) - I noticed that the BIOS settings were different (based on the fact that I had saved BIOS profile with the date and time, and this didn't have that).

Is there a way to tell which of the two BIOS the computer has booted from? 
Is there a way to force the computer to boot from a specific BIOS?

In any event - this crash was non-recoverable: nothing I did (like I usually had done) would result in the system fully booting and being stable.

Copied the F12a BIOS you had provided to a UFD and flashed that, followed by optimal defaults, XMP and that virtual PC setting, plus Smart Fan settings.
System still wouldn't boot. Disabled XMP - no boot.

I removed one of the two G.Skill TridentZ neo F4-3600C16D-32GTZN modules from the motherboard (furthest away from the CPU) and booted the system. Been working for +/- 10 minutes now. I'll wait and see if running with just the one module has any crashes, and if so, will swap memory modules.


----------



## ManniX-ITA

RPM17 said:


> I verified that the vcore override was still set to 1.50v. I played with some very minor adjustments to vcore - still crashed. At one point I received a message that the BIOS had been reset (not sure if that was caused by the way I powered on the system?) - I noticed that the BIOS settings were different (based on the fact that I had saved BIOS profile with the date and time, and this didn't have that).


vCore ovveride to 1.50v?
It doesn't sound right... can you take screenshots from BIOS and post it? You can use F12 and they'll be saved on the first USB stick



RPM17 said:


> Is there a way to tell which of the two BIOS the computer has booted from?
> Is there a way to force the computer to boot from a specific BIOS?


Not sure there's a way to tell which but you should have a switch for single/dual.
Then the other master/backup switch will decide which one will boot from.


----------



## RPM17

ManniX-ITA said:


> vCore ovveride to 1.50v?
> It doesn't sound right... can you take screenshots from BIOS and post it? You can use F12 and they'll be saved on the first USB stick


Yes - sorry - that was a typo (I have just edited it in my previous post) ... should have been 1.15v (as you previously had recommended).
Is it acceptable to just post the full size images in-line? Or is there a better way? (I have converted them from BMP to PNG ... something like 6MB to 1MB.)


----------



## RPM17

-deleted-


----------



## ManniX-ITA

RPM17 said:


> Yes - sorry - that was a typo (I have just edited it in my previous post) ... should have been 1.15v (as you previously had recommended).
> Is it acceptable to just post the full size images in-line? Or is there a better way? (I have converted them from BMP to PNG ... something like 6MB to 1MB.)


I hope you mean VSOC and not vCore 

Yes it's ok, put them in a spoiler.
Better to convert to lower res and make copy & paste in the post body, 1 MB is more than fine limit is 20 MB.


----------



## ManniX-ITA

Check the memory ASAP with TM5; first one stick and then with 2 if it passes:






TM5_1usmusv3_25cycles.zip







drive.google.com





Would be better not to use the PC while it's running.


----------



## RPM17

ManniX-ITA said:


> I hope you mean VSOC and not vCore


Oops - I hope that I didn't change the wrong thing.



Spoiler

















Spoiler


----------



## RPM17

ManniX-ITA said:


> Check the memory ASAP with TM5; first one stick and then with 2 if it passes:


Here is a screen shot of the TM5 memory test for a duration of 30 seconds with only one memory module and XMP is disabled in BIOS. I did not use the system whilst TM5 was running.


Spoiler


----------



## RPM17

ManniX-ITA said:


> I hope you mean VSOC and not vCore


I think I have adjusted the wrong setting: I set CPU Vcore to 1.150v and you probably wanted me to adjust VCORE SOC instead?

I reviewed all the pertinent postings in this thread ... I see where the ZenTimings output I posted shows VSOC (SVI2) = 1.0813v ... which is lower than your 1.15v recommendation. I think I understand now why you said increase ...

What then are the numbers in the right-hand column in the BIOS display? I guess I thought that maybe they were the optimized defaults that were being used when the choice is Auto - but seeing the ZenTimings display showing something less than 1.2v I am thinking auto means something completely different. 

Will likely set CPU Vcore back to auto and try VCORE SOC set to 1.150v


----------



## RPM17

CPU Vcore now auto
VCORE SOC now 1.150v
XMP enabled
Replaced DIMM (2x16)



Spoiler: ZenTimings


----------



## gigaborked

99belle99 said:


> You don't need to go back that far. F35b is a good bios.


Lol my board only has 3 options it's a X570S Aorus Pro. F2 is 3 months ago.


----------



## gigaborked

RPM17 said:


> CPU Vcore now auto
> VCORE SOC now 1.150v
> XMP enabled
> Replaced DIMM (2x16)
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: ZenTimings
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2530139


Your soc is set to 1.45v that is extremely high I would immediately modify that. My ram is near enough identical to yours (b die 3600 cl16 16gb sticks) and it takes 1.0v soc without issue.


----------



## RPM17

gigaborked said:


> Your soc is set to 1.45v that is extremely high I would immediately modify that.


Yeowza - thanks for catching that. Figures, too many hours in front of the screen. Now set in BIOS to 1.15 and here are the ZenTimings:


Spoiler: ZenTimings-20211027-0100


----------



## ManniX-ITA

RPM17 said:


> Yeowza - thanks for catching that. Figures, too many hours in front of the screen. Now set in BIOS to 1.15 and here are the ZenTimings:


Yes this looks better... 
At least you are building experience 
Test with TM5, you need to run it for 25 cycles.
It will take approximately 3 hours.

Another thing to fix is the CLDO VDDP; it's not strictly necessary but it could help with stability.
It's currently set to 1000mV and would work better with 900mV.
Should be available in the AMD Overclocking menu under Settings.

The vCore advice, in case the VSOC doesn't help, is to set an offset.
So you leave it Auto and set a small positive or negative offset in the line below Dynamic Vcore(DVID).
Many 3000s like an offset, either for stability or performances.


----------



## RPM17

ManniX-ITA said:


> Yes this looks better...
> At least you are building experience


Thank you for your on-going support. I have been doing the Google thing searching for info on how all these settings work. Is there a good or recommended place or web site that I should use to learn more? 



> Test with TM5, you need to run it for 25 cycles.
> It will take approximately 3 hours.


I should be able to do this later today during a meeting. I was going to let it run overnight but would rather be around to keep an eye on the system.

Thanks for the info on the other related settings - I've added them to my notebook.


----------



## ManniX-ITA

RPM17 said:


> Is there a good or recommended place or web site that I should use to learn more?


Following OCN threads is the best place 

This is a classic guide from 1usmus with a lot of info for a good start:









AMD Ryzen Memory Tweaking & Overclocking Guide


Memory overclocking has a significant impact on performance of AMD Ryzen-powered machines, but the alleged complexity of memory tweaking on this platform, largely fueled by misinformation and lack of documentation, has kept some enthusiasts away from it. We want to change this.




www.techpowerup.com


----------



## 99belle99

RPM17 said:


> Oops - I hope that I didn't change the wrong thing.


Why are you setting CPU Vcore to 1.15v. Set that to auto. You only change that if you were doing a manual overclock and even if doing that you set it way higher.


----------



## RPM17

99belle99 said:


> Why are you setting CPU Vcore to 1.15v. Set that to auto. You only change that if you were doing a manual overclock and even if doing that you set it way higher.


It was a mistake / misunderstanding on my part. It was suggested I change VCORE SOC and I had changed CPU Vcore instead. Indeed I now have CPU Vcore = auto after correcting that mistake.


----------



## ryouiki

I wonder if AGESA 1.2.0.4 is getting pulled? Seems like other vendors are going forward with new releases on 1.2.0.3C.


----------



## RPM17

ManniX-ITA said:


> Test with TM5, you need to run it for 25 cycles.
> It will take approximately 3 hours.


No errors with 2x 16GB DRAM modules installed - 95% of that 25-pass run was with only the TM5 program active.


Spoiler: TM5 results














What are your thoughts about the BIOS version? Stay with the 12a that I downgraded to? Or upgrade to something newer? If newer, what impact will that have on the few settings I have changed?


----------



## ManniX-ITA

RPM17 said:


> What are your thoughts about the BIOS version? Stay with the 12a that I downgraded to? Or upgrade to something newer? If newer, what impact will that have on the few settings I have changed?


Test with F12A till you are very confident the issue is gone.
You can replicate the changes on a new bios and maybe it'll work.
But if you don't have any specific reason to upgrade, I'd recommend to keep F12A if it's stable.


----------



## RPM17

ManniX-ITA said:


> Test with F12A till you are very confident the issue is gone.
> You can replicate the changes on a new bios and maybe it'll work.
> But if you don't have any specific reason to upgrade, I'd recommend to keep F12A if it's stable.


 Stability right now is most important aspect to me. At some point I will re-install the 3070 Ti GPU - I can tell the difference between that and the 2070 Super. 

Maybe some day in the future, when availability of components is better and prices are not driven high by demand, I'll invest in some additional things to experiment (and learn) more. Up until the rash of those WHEA errors I've been very satisfied with the system, and the performance has been much better what I would have if I spent the same money on a major brand computer. The speed of the M.2 NVMe drives is most amazing.


----------



## Robin Jacques

Hello guys 

I recently build a new PC with the following components :


MB : Aorus X570 Xtreme (1.1)
CPU : Ryzen 5950x
RAM : 2 x 16GB G.skill TridentZ (F4-3200C14D-32GTZ)
GPU : Nvidia RTX3090 FE
Storage : Samsung 980Pro 2TB
I've been testing it for a few days, leaving all the parameters to auto ( except for the RAM, which I set to its XMP specs ), and I recently encountered a weird behaviour: the BIOS performed a self-reset during bootup 

This has me worried a bit about a potential hardware issue which I might have ( since I wasn't even playing with o/c or anything fancy )

Has somone ever had a similar issue ?

Thanks beforehand for your answers !


----------



## Waltc

Robin Jacques said:


> Hello guys
> 
> I recently build a new PC with the following components :
> 
> 
> MB : Aorus X570 Xtreme (1.1)
> CPU : Ryzen 5950x
> RAM : 2 x 16GB G.skill TridentZ (F4-3200C14D-32GTZ)
> GPU : Nvidia RTX3090 FE
> Storage : Samsung 980Pro 2TB
> I've been testing it for a few days, leaving all the parameters to auto ( except for the RAM, which I set to its XMP specs ), and I recently encountered a weird behaviour: the BIOS performed a self-reset during bootup
> 
> This has me worried a bit about a potential hardware issue which I might have ( since I wasn't even playing with o/c or anything fancy )
> 
> Has somone ever had a similar issue ?
> 
> Thanks beforehand for your answers !


Are you using the automatic XMP ram profile, or manually dialing in your timings? If the latter, then try setting the automatic XMP profile, instead. Also, make sure you are using the latest final bios version--on the GB sites, any bios version number followed by a letter (F35e, for instance) is a beta bios version, still in the testing phase. The latest beta bios versions for my box (see sig) have some problems that are widely reported. I have no problems with the latest final bios, F34. I've seen exactly what you saw in my system, and always it had something to do with ram timings (or beta bios bugs!) that cause the bios to choke and reset during boot. This is likely something you can fix yourself, however!


----------



## OldBones

Robin Jacques said:
Hello guys 

I recently build a new PC with the following components :


MB : Aorus X570 Xtreme (1.1)
CPU : Ryzen 5950x
RAM : 2 x 16GB G.skill TridentZ (F4-3200C14D-32GTZ)
GPU : Nvidia RTX3090 FE
Storage : Samsung 980Pro 2TB
I've been testing it for a few days, leaving all the parameters to auto ( except for the RAM, which I set to its XMP specs ), and I recently encountered a weird behaviour: the BIOS performed a self-reset during bootup


It could be your high capacity 16GB ram dimms. I had to upgrade my X570 Master bios to F35b to get it to play nice with a new set of 4x16GB dimms after experiencing an issue similar to yours.


----------



## Robin Jacques

Waltc said:


> Are you using the automatic XMP ram profile, or manually dialing in your timings? If the latter, then try setting the automatic XMP profile, instead. Also, make sure you are using the latest final bios version--on the GB sites, any bios version number followed by a letter (F35e, for instance) is a beta bios version, still in the testing phase. The latest beta bios versions for my box (see sig) have some problems that are widely reported. I have no problems with the latest final bios, F34. I've seen exactly what you saw in my system, and always it had something to do with ram timings (or beta bios bugs!) that cause the bios to choke and reset during boot. This is likely something you can fix yourself, however!


Thanks for your reply.

I only used the automatic XMP RAM profile.

Regarding the UEFI version, it's the penultimate stable one ( according to GB support page ). I didn't think the upgrade was necessary considering the changelog ... but I'll try it.



OldBones said:


> It could be your high capacity 16GB ram dimms. I had to upgrade my X570 Master bios to F35b to get it to play nice with a new set of 4x16GB dimms after experiencing an issue similar to yours


I know that issues can arise with 4 sticks, which is why I only have 2, but I didn't think that 16GB DIMMS would pose an issue ( I saw many 16GB references in GB's QVL )


----------



## ghiga_andrei

RPM17 said:


> It was a mistake / misunderstanding on my part. It was suggested I change VCORE SOC and I had changed CPU Vcore instead. Indeed I now have CPU Vcore = auto after correcting that mistake.


You should be aware that setting that Vcore to Auto after you previously set it to a manual value will in many cases keep the previously set value. Only a clear CMOS will revert it back to true Auto. This is a known bug in GB bioses. I've lost days due to this, thinking I had the voltage set ok but it kept an old undervoltage setting.


----------



## Dyngsur

Nicked_Wicked said:


> Runs great for me minus the voltage bug.


What voltage bug do you mean? still vddg iod?


----------



## makkinegaming

Cblan1224 said:


> Keep f35b. It is the only gigabyte bios that runs my ram overclock without soft whea errors since f32.
> F34 is completely useless for ANY sort of ram overclock, including xmp. F33 I could run xmp, but not overclock any more.
> F35B just happened to say "expanded memory compatibility", and it is the only one that works for me.
> Trust me when I tell you that I have hundreds of hours in testing these nonsense features. My cpu and ram oc is pushed to the limit and f35b is the only bios that I'm stable on.
> F33 is not stable. F34 won't even boot. F35d/e I get this glitchy thing where I will get thousands of warning whea errors per minute.
> 
> I will be on F35b until AM5, it seems.
> Whatever, it works. My curve optimizer is just perfect, and memory latency is 56-57.5ns depending on the run. Once this error is fixed I should be able to run fclk at 2000, but I'm at 1900 with custom timings on a 3600-cl14 trident z neo kit.
> 
> Just thought i would reiterate your comment that F35b is the only thing to work for someone like me who pushes their system to the brink of its limits. If anything, I think this bios just holds me back less than any bios since f32. That's probably the better way to word it, because I really should be able to hit 2000.


i
I sold my mb to my brother and got myself a x570s aorus master, same thing there f3c bios doest work , im back on F2 .. im running 3800 cl 14 mem


Spoiler


----------



## makkinegaming

Cblan1224 said:


> Keep f35b. It is the only gigabyte bios that runs my ram overclock without soft whea errors since f32.
> F34 is completely useless for ANY sort of ram overclock, including xmp. F33 I could run xmp, but not overclock any more.
> F35B just happened to say "expanded memory compatibility", and it is the only one that works for me.
> Trust me when I tell you that I have hundreds of hours in testing these nonsense features. My cpu and ram oc is pushed to the limit and f35b is the only bios that I'm stable on.
> F33 is not stable. F34 won't even boot. F35d/e I get this glitchy thing where I will get thousands of warning whea errors per minute.
> 
> I will be on F35b until AM5, it seems.
> Whatever, it works. My curve optimizer is just perfect, and memory latency is 56-57.5ns depending on the run. Once this error is fixed I should be able to run fclk at 2000, but I'm at 1900 with custom timings on a 3600-cl14 trident z neo kit.
> 
> Just thought i would reiterate your comment that F35b is the only thing to work for someone like me who pushes their system to the brink of its limits. If anything, I think this bios just holds me back less than any bios since f32. That's probably the better way to word it, because I really should be able to hit 2000.


I havent tried 2000/4000 yet ,but i suppose theres gonna be whea errors, at least there were some with aorus ultra board ..i dont know ..just tried to set some picks here of cinebe ch etc .


----------



## makkinegaming

makkinegaming said:


> I havent tried 2000/4000 yet ,but i suppose theres gonna be whea errors, at least there were some with aorus ultra board ..i dont know ..just tried to set some picks here of cinebe ch etc .


It seems im like ****ing genius with this 😂heres cpu -z


----------



## makkinegaming

Cblan1224 said:


> Keep f35b. It is the only gigabyte bios that runs my ram overclock without soft whea errors since f32.
> F34 is completely useless for ANY sort of ram overclock, including xmp. F33 I could run xmp, but not overclock any more.
> F35B just happened to say "expanded memory compatibility", and it is the only one that works for me.
> Trust me when I tell you that I have hundreds of hours in testing these nonsense features. My cpu and ram oc is pushed to the limit and f35b is the only bios that I'm stable on.
> F33 is not stable. F34 won't even boot. F35d/e I get this glitchy thing where I will get thousands of warning whea errors per minute.
> 
> I will be on F35b until AM5, it seems.
> Whatever, it works. My curve optimizer is just perfect, and memory latency is 56-57.5ns depending on the run. Once this error is fixed I should be able to run fclk at 2000, but I'm at 1900 with custom timings on a 3600-cl14 trident z neo kit.
> 
> Just thought i would reiterate your comment that F35b is the only thing to work for someone like me who pushes their system to the brink of its limits. If anything, I think this bios just holds me back less than any bios since f32. That's probably the better way to word it, because I really should be able to hit 2000.


----------



## makkinegaming

Cblan1224 said:


> Keep f35b. It is the only gigabyte bios that runs my ram overclock without soft whea errors since f32.
> F34 is completely useless for ANY sort of ram overclock, including xmp. F33 I could run xmp, but not overclock any more.
> F35B just happened to say "expanded memory compatibility", and it is the only one that works for me.
> Trust me when I tell you that I have hundreds of hours in testing these nonsense features. My cpu and ram oc is pushed to the limit and f35b is the only bios that I'm stable on.
> F33 is not stable. F34 won't even boot. F35d/e I get this glitchy thing where I will get thousands of warning whea errors per minute.
> 
> I will be on F35b until AM5, it seems.
> Whatever, it works. My curve optimizer is just perfect, and memory latency is 56-57.5ns depending on the run. Once this error is fixed I should be able to run fclk at 2000, but I'm at 1900 with custom timings on a 3600-cl14 trident z neo kit.
> 
> Just thought i would reiterate your comment that F35b is the only thing to work for someone like me who pushes their system to the brink of its limits. If anything, I think this bios just holds me back less than any bios since f32. That's probably the better way to word it, because I really should be able to hit 2000.


I like to overclock , and its been interesting my gpu is 6900xt and ive been benchmarking , yesterday..or day before that got 43092 in firestrike , witch is quite nice ..but yes..its difficult ,with all the settings to get run hand in hand ...and if the bios is not working good its ewen harder..and the knowledge brings more pain too🤨


----------



## makkinegaming

Cblan1224 said:


> Keep f35b. It is the only gigabyte bios that runs my ram overclock without soft whea errors since f32.
> F34 is completely useless for ANY sort of ram overclock, including xmp. F33 I could run xmp, but not overclock any more.
> F35B just happened to say "expanded memory compatibility", and it is the only one that works for me.
> Trust me when I tell you that I have hundreds of hours in testing these nonsense features. My cpu and ram oc is pushed to the limit and f35b is the only bios that I'm stable on.
> F33 is not stable. F34 won't even boot. F35d/e I get this glitchy thing where I will get thousands of warning whea errors per minute.
> 
> I will be on F35b until AM5, it seems.
> Whatever, it works. My curve optimizer is just perfect, and memory latency is 56-57.5ns depending on the run. Once this error is fixed I should be able to run fclk at 2000, but I'm at 1900 with custom timings on a 3600-cl14 trident z neo kit.
> 
> Just thought i would reiterate your comment that F35b is the only thing to work for someone like me who pushes their system to the brink of its limits. If anything, I think this bios just holds me back less than any bios since f32. That's probably the better way to word it, because I really should be able to hit 2000.


This is what i get on passmark and my gpu set to gamesettings ..


Spoiler


















coreclocks aida 64 ..


Cblan1224 said:


> Keep f35b. It is the only gigabyte bios that runs my ram overclock without soft whea errors since f32.
> F34 is completely useless for ANY sort of ram overclock, including xmp. F33 I could run xmp, but not overclock any more.
> F35B just happened to say "expanded memory compatibility", and it is the only one that works for me.
> Trust me when I tell you that I have hundreds of hours in testing these nonsense features. My cpu and ram oc is pushed to the limit and f35b is the only bios that I'm stable on.
> F33 is not stable. F34 won't even boot. F35d/e I get this glitchy thing where I will get thousands of warning whea errors per minute.
> 
> I will be on F35b until AM5, it seems.
> Whatever, it works. My curve optimizer is just perfect, and memory latency is 56-57.5ns depending on the run. Once this error is fixed I should be able to run fclk at 2000, but I'm at 1900 with custom timings on a 3600-cl14 trident z neo kit.
> 
> Just thought i would reiterate your comment that F35b is the only thing to work for someone like me who pushes their system to the brink of its limits. If anything, I think this bios just holds me back less than any bios since f32. That's probably the better way to word it, because I really should be able to hit 2000.






























Cblan1224 said:


> Keep f35b. It is the only gigabyte bios that runs my ram overclock without soft whea errors since f32.
> F34 is completely useless for ANY sort of ram overclock, including xmp. F33 I could run xmp, but not overclock any more.
> F35B just happened to say "expanded memory compatibility", and it is the only one that works for me.
> Trust me when I tell you that I have hundreds of hours in testing these nonsense features. My cpu and ram oc is pushed to the limit and f35b is the only bios that I'm stable on.
> F33 is not stable. F34 won't even boot. F35d/e I get this glitchy thing where I will get thousands of warning whea errors per minute.
> 
> I will be on F35b until AM5, it seems.
> Whatever, it works. My curve optimizer is just perfect, and memory latency is 56-57.5ns depending on the run. Once this error is fixed I should be able to run fclk at 2000, but I'm at 1900 with custom timings on a 3600-cl14 trident z neo kit.
> 
> Just thought i would reiterate your comment that F35b is the only thing to work for someone like me who pushes their system to the brink of its limits. If anything, I think this bios just holds me back less than any bios since f32. That's probably the better way to word it, because I really should be able to hit 2000.


----------



## Cata79

*** dude, you f..d up the entire page with those pictures....


----------



## 99belle99

Cata79 said:


> *** dude, you f..d up the entire page with those pictures....


I was scrolling for half and hour and did you never hear of a thing called screenshots.


----------



## Waltc

Robin Jacques said:


> Thanks for your reply.
> 
> I only used the automatic XMP RAM profile.
> 
> Regarding the UEFI version, it's the penultimate stable one ( according to GB support page ). I didn't think the upgrade was necessary considering the changelog ... but I'll try it.
> 
> 
> 
> I know that issues can arise with 4 sticks, which is why I only have 2, but I didn't think that 16GB DIMMS would pose an issue ( I saw many 16GB references in GB's QVL )


It shouldn't make a difference with the 16GB Dimms--I'm running 4x8GB without a problem, and it wasn't that long ago that people were saying "don't do that"... I feel sure this is just a configuration problem most likely. It could just be a ram training issue...a lot depends on the ram itself--QVL lists are neither here nor there in my experience--my ram was not on the QVL (if it is now it's been added) but functions perfectly.


----------



## gigaborked

X570S Aorus Pro also has a bug on f3c where the curve optimizer per core doesn't function properly and acts as if they are all set to 0 if you try to use the per core function.

F2 works fine though.


----------



## GoforceReloaded

Please, install sharex and just take screenshots (you can link sharex to imgur or others to upload directly your screenshot without doing anything), don't make photos : d


----------



## Netherwind

Hey guys.

I'm on F33g on a 5900X and X570 Aorus Elite. Worth updating BIOS? Anything interesting happened since F33?
Running Default/Auto as I've spent too much time on unsuccessful OC.


----------



## Harassless

hallo habe ein aorus master x570 rev 1.2 5900x vielleicht kann mir wer helfen. Seitdem ich das neue BIOS geflashed habe vorher 32gb ram erkennt das System nur noch 16 GB RAM. Nur in cpuz werden mir die 32gb angezeigt... Weder im BIOS noch im Windows werden mir die 32gbyte angezeigt. Auch zurücksetzen auf ein älteres BIOS hat nichts geholfen. Ram sind gskill 3800cl 14 verbaut


----------



## khaledmohi

System boot time.

This happened before, right after Zen 2 was launched.


----------



## RPM17

ManniX-ITA said:


> Test with F12A till you are very confident the issue is gone.
> You can replicate the changes on a new bios and maybe it'll work.
> But if you don't have any specific reason to upgrade, I'd recommend to keep F12A if it's stable.


I have been gone for a few days, only to return and find I'm still having those WHEA crashes - this time about 10 minutes after rebooting the system. I had watched a couple of short YouTube videos in Chrome, and had just finished watching a Vemo video embedded in Chrome, and the system crashed after I closed the browser.

Multiple reboot attempts failed.
I tried reducing Vcore SOC by one step (lower than 1.15v) twice and still crashed.
Tried running on a single individual dram - crashed.
Disabled xmp and changed vcore soc to auto - crashed.

The recovery code works just fine - no errors running that ... I can chkdsk and copy files, etc.
And even stranger - I can boot into safe mode with networking and that's working (what I am typing in now).

Looking at the event log - there's one Kernel-WHEA error - event ID 20.
(Plenty of Kernel-WHEA info events - I'm assuming those are all expected upon reboot ... I've seen them on other systems.)

Given the system worked for nearly a year without a hitch, I still wonder if I have an intermittent piece of hardware (ah - but what) ... or the fact I'm running in Safe Mode, possibly an issue with the GeForce drivers? (I had previously removed them from the system and re-installed.

Thoughts?


----------



## ryouiki

RPM17 said:


> Given the system worked for nearly a year without a hitch, I still wonder if I have an intermittent piece of hardware (ah - but what) ... or the fact I'm running in Safe Mode, possibly an issue with the GeForce drivers? (I had previously removed them from the system and re-installed.
> 
> Thoughts?


Somewhat of a tricky thing to troubleshoot based on what you have said. If it is not rebooting in safe mode and it worked without issue before it could be a driver issues, thought not necessarily video as safe mode essentially stops loading most non-boot critical drivers/services. That said I'm not entirely sure the behavior of Windows/Ryzen power management when in safe mode.

The "easy" way to know for sure is just to wipe/reinstall Windows and install only minimally required applications / drivers, staying away from anything like RGB software or any other junk like Gigabyte's software suite. Its generally always better to get drivers directly from the source anyway (Chipset from AMD's website, Bluetooth/Wireless from Intel's, Display from NVIDIA's) with the exception of audio drivers if you are using the onboard sound since those get slightly strange with how input/output ports are mapped etc. That said this isn't always practical if you have numerous applications/large amounts of data.

Given your power supply, I doesn't seem very old and unlikely you are daisy chaining video card power... so can probably rule that out. I would also disconnect anything non-essential while troubleshooting... even anything like printers/scanners/extra USB devices, unnecessary PCIE cards, etc.

And after all that it still could have been some change in BIOS across all these AGESA version that caused an issue, but if you went back to F12*ish and still seeing the issue it is probably something else.


----------



## RPM17

ryouiki said:


> Somewhat of a tricky thing to troubleshoot based on what you have said. (snip) And after all that it still could have been some change in BIOS across all these AGESA version that caused an issue, but if you went back to F12*ish and still seeing the issue it is probably something else.


Ran for over 2 hours without issues in Safe Mode. Alas, too much is disabled and can't really use the system as needed that way. As of this evening - I upgraded to the latest GeForce drivers direct from NVIDIA (496.49 with clean install) - I was one version behind. I've previously switched back and forth between an RTX 2070 Super and RTX 3070 Ti and rolled back to much older NVIDIA drivers and still experienced the crashes. (Currently have the 2070 in the system.)

I eventually got the system back up and running normally - last steps included replacing the second DRAM module and re-enabling XMP. Stepped away from the system to have a meal and upon return it had crashed and powered off. (And later found nothing in event logs.)

I've thought about a clean install - I did that a year+ ago when I setup the system ... I do have a lot of software on it, and a lot of settings that I'd hate to lose, starting from scratch.
Initially I used downloads from Gigabyte for everything needed on the system ... more recently chipset from AMD. Not running any of the RGB and other stuff from Gigabyte - I'm using the Smart Fan settings in BIOS as that seems more reliable. No peripherals on the system, other than a Bluetooth keyboard and mouse (and a hardwired keyboard and mouse now to use when it crashes). Printer is via Ethernet. No other PCIe cards.

System has now been running for 4+ hours including playing RDR2 (which I figure uses enough resources it would be a good real-world stress test). The only thing I did before this long session was to unplug two WD SATA drives. 

I've started to wonder if in fact the issue may be power related. I'm using two separate power cables from the supply direct to the GPU. I would think the 760 watt supply would be fine with what's in the system - later today I'll work on trying to come up with a full load assessment to make sure. (Gigabyte AORUS Master MB, AMD 3950X CPU, 2x 16GB G.Skill Trident Neo, 2x GigabyteNVMe, 2x Samsung 850 EVO (500 GB), 2070S or 3070Ti GPU, 3x fans, AIO cooler w/3x fans) I'm also going to check to see if the UPS the system is plugged into indicates what the power draw is (I don't remember if it has that feature or not).

Appreciate the thoughts and additional set of eyeballs on this problem!


----------



## ryouiki

RPM17 said:


> I've started to wonder if in fact the issue may be power related. I'm using two separate power cables from the supply direct to the GPU. I would think the 760 watt supply would be fine with what's in the system - later today I'll work on trying to come up with a full load assessment to make sure. (Gigabyte AORUS Master MB, AMD 3950X CPU, 2x 16GB G.Skill Trident Neo, 2x GigabyteNVMe, 2x Samsung 850 EVO (500 GB), 2070S or 3070Ti GPU, 3x fans, AIO cooler w/3x fans) I'm also going to check to see if the UPS the system is plugged into indicates what the power draw is (I don't remember if it has that feature or not).
> 
> Appreciate the thoughts and additional set of eyeballs on this problem!


A "stock" 3950X + 3070Ti (non overclocked) shouldn't pull anywhere near enough to saturate that power supply (those two roughly are 450W together worst case).


----------



## ManniX-ITA

Robin Jacques said:


> I've been testing it for a few days, leaving all the parameters to auto ( except for the RAM, which I set to its XMP specs ), and I recently encountered a weird behaviour: the BIOS performed a self-reset during bootup


You are probably using Dual-BIOS mode.
Better to switch to single BIOS mode, there's a switch on the board.
Then you can switch between main and backup with the other hardware switch.
Unfortunately if something doesn't go smooth at POST the board switches immediately to the other BIOS.
And troubleshooting issues gets really hard.
Could be a memory training issue or some troubling USB device.
Very likely that in Auto your VDDP/VDDG voltages are not set properly, it's a very common issue.


----------



## ManniX-ITA

RPM17 said:


> I've thought about a clean install - I did that a year+ ago when I setup the system ... I do have a lot of software on it, and a lot of settings that I'd hate to lose, starting from scratch.


It's a bit expensive but maybe think about a USB SSD with a Windows To Go installation.
You can run Windows and install drivers and everything you need to test to exclude issues with your main install.

I have tested F12A on my Master with the 3600XT. It's perfectly stable and runs at FCLK 1900 without issues.
Problem is my main install refuses to boot with it... had to switch back to F32A.
With F32A seems I'm (barely) stable at FCLK 1800.
Tried to switch again to FCLK 1900 and it was a disaster.
Seems like for the 5950x if I don't force in CBS -> DF -> DF C State to Enabled it does result in plenty of BSODs.
Tested FCLK 1900 with a USB install and didn't get BSOD or other weird issues.
At first boot from main install despite all looking good I've lost the Windows Audio devices completely, without any apparent reason.
Switching back to FCLK 1800 didn't help, had to restore Windows from a previous backup.

If you have a troubling 3000s with the Master then BIOS F12A could be the only hope but Windows could not boot... awesome


----------



## Robin Jacques

ManniX-ITA said:


> You are probably using Dual-BIOS mode.
> Better to switch to single BIOS mode, there's a switch on the board.
> Then you can switch between main and backup with the other hardware switch.
> Unfortunately if something doesn't go smooth at POST the board switches immediately to the other BIOS.
> And troubleshooting issues gets really hard.
> Could be a memory training issue or some troubling USB device.
> Very likely that in Auto your VDDP/VDDG voltages are not set properly, it's a very common issue.


You are right ! Since I haven't changed the BIOS switch positions, the MB uses the Dual-BIOS mode ( and actually, according to the LED indicator, the system is running on the backup BIOS atm )

So, if I'm using the single BIOS mode and something goes wrong @ POST, how can I troubleshoot it properly ? 

Regarding your comment about VDDP/VDDG, there's something I don't really understand: 


Zen3 ( Vermeer ) CPUs officially supports DDR4 speeds up to 3200Mhz
my understanding of that specification is that there no need to o/c anything to get the RAM running at that particular speed ( apart from setting the XMP profile to ON )

So ... why wouldn't the '_Auto'_ mode of VDDP/VDDG be suitable for a RAM speed that is within the official Zen3 specs ?


----------



## RPM17

ManniX-ITA said:


> It's a bit expensive but maybe think about a USB SSD with a Windows To Go installation.


I can probably set that up - I may even have a decent performance USB C UFD around here somewhere ...

This afternoon I had a crash, I was remote desktop into another system and playing a YouTube video on the remote system. The strange thing is that after the crash the system actually fully rebooted - that is a scenario that hasn't happened in months.

The system then ran for almost 5 hours no problem ... and as soon as I launched Steam and clicked on RDR2, the system crashed. It rebooted once and immediately crashed, and rebooted a second time and I've been using it now for 10 or 15 minutes. Nothing out of the ordinary in the event logs.

What I do show when this happens is events in the Kernel-WHEA Operational log, Event ID 42 ... usually six of those followed by an Event ID 5 followed by one more Event ID 42. Have not been able to find a resource that provides information on the Event ID 42 ... is any of the details from that event of interest?

I am now also watching the motherboard LEDs for which BIOS (I may restrict it to just a single BIOS) ... and those four LEDs for status of CPU, VGA, DRAM and BOOT. (Unfortunately I'm not sure what the baseline / normalcy should be.)


----------



## ManniX-ITA

Robin Jacques said:


> So, if I'm using the single BIOS mode and something goes wrong @ POST, how can I troubleshoot it properly ?


If it does happen again check if the BIOS is reset to defaults, if only the memory settings are wiped out or if you get an error message (like CPU Overclocking failed or similar).



Robin Jacques said:


> Regarding your comment about VDDP/VDDG, there's something I don't really understand:


There's a huge variance in samples, the AMD's AGESA is not capable to set an Auto value which fits any specific sample.
It's just a default value and if you are not lucky it works... it doesn't.



RPM17 said:


> What I do show when this happens is events in the Kernel-WHEA Operational log, Event ID 42 ... usually six of those followed by an Event ID 5 followed by one more Event ID 42. Have not been able to find a resource that provides information on the Event ID 42 ... is any of the details from that event of interest?


The operational log events are not errors, just informative eg. the error source is initialized
Considering all the tests you have done, I would consider an RMA for the CPU if possible.

In the meantime I've realized the audio issue was due to a bugged Microsoft update which is messing up local accounts privileges.
Seems I could get it stable at FCLK 1900 also with F32A. Fingers crossed, no BSODs till now.
Had to enabled DF C State, set CPU LLC to High and use a higher VSOC.

F12A is stable at FCLK 1900 without any of these and it's also a bit more performant but it's okaysh.
At least F32A it's much newer and has ReBar.

I'm also playing with memory OC, I wonder if anyone has a good profile for Micron Rev.E.
So far made this which is way better than the default XMP, TM5 cycle went down from 5m45s to 3m40s.


----------



## Robin Jacques

ManniX-ITA said:


> If it does happen again check if the BIOS is reset to defaults, if only the memory settings are wiped out or if you get an error message (like CPU Overclocking failed or similar).


Ok, will check  



ManniX-ITA said:


> There's a huge variance in samples, the AMD's AGESA is not capable to set an Auto value which fits any specific sample.
> It's just a default value and if you are not lucky it works... it doesn't


Thanks for the explanation. It just feels so strange ... ( I've never had a computer for which the default/auto values were not suitable for the intended components specs  )

Is there a basic tutorial for setting up a Zen4 CPU with 3200Mhz DDR4 RAM on Aorus boards ? ( ie : which settings -- like VDDP/VDDG -- need to possibly be tuned )


----------



## ManniX-ITA

Robin Jacques said:


> Is there a basic tutorial for setting up a Zen4 CPU with 3200Mhz DDR4 RAM on Aorus boards ?


No basic tutorial that I know of.

What you need to adjust for FCLK 1600 is usually just VDDP and VDDG.
VDDP is better at 900mV. Sometimes the mainboards are setting it up 1100mV for no reason.
Rarely helps above 950mV, depends on the configuration.

VSOC usually defaults at 1.1V and it's fine till at least FCLK 1800 without memory OC.

VDDG is what you need to fine tune.
The range is usually 950-1050mV.

CCD is almost always fine at 950mV, higher is often only needed for FCLK 1900 or OC.
But it depends on the sample quality and characteristics.

IOD can be fine at 950mV but same as before depends on the sample.
Very often you need to go to 1000 or 1050mV.
I have to use 1050mV both on the 3600XT and 3800X otherwise they are unstable, BSODs, USB issues, audio crackling etc.

Same issues you can get also with wrong CCD voltage. Both CCD and IOD if too low behave as when it's too high.

Good way to spot differences and instabilities is to run Geekbench 5.
Eg. too low/high CCD will result in low AES XTS scores.
You can compare the results with different voltages setup to see the differences.


----------



## ryouiki

Hmm been messing around with 2nd 3900X since I got a 6900XT for that system... ended up pulling 4x8SR and switching to 2x16 DR and can finally run with GDM off without an issue. That said, I passed 100,000% Karhu with tRTP set to 6, but the minute I loaded a game that put load on the GPU the system completely barfed.

Raising tRTP to 7/8 seems to fix the issue, right now this appears to be stable after 24 hours of stressing the GPU (this 3900X is unable to boot at FCLK 1900 regardless of settings):










FlareX (both single and dual rank) seems to be able to run at really low voltage as long as you stay on CL16, CL14/15 takes way more then I want since memory temps start reaching 45C+.

I wonder if PCIE4 graphics are much more sensitive to these lower timings....


----------



## RedRumy3

Just saw this on station-drivers and decided to post here for others to see

*AMD Chipset Driver 3.10.22.706*

Available from MSI, works on any AM4/TR4 board.

download.msi.com/dvr_exe/mb/amd_chipset_drivers_am4_tr4.zip

Changelog:
AMD I2C Controller Driver
1.2.0.118 01/11/2021
* Hide the Powermanagement option of the driver properties in device manager.

AMDMICROPEP v1.0.30.0 -
Major changes to this driver package include:

Work around inaccurate HW DRIPS (lower than actual value) due to OS limitation when VBS/Hyper-V is enabled
Notify AMD PMF driver about S0i3 entry/exit

AMD Processor Power Management Support / AMD Ryzen Power plan
7.0.4.4 10/15/2021
* Update processor power management settings for performance and power improvement


----------



## LionAlonso

RedRumy3 said:


> Just saw this on station-drivers and decided to post here for others to see
> 
> *AMD Chipset Driver 3.10.22.706*
> 
> Available from MSI, works on any AM4/TR4 board.
> 
> download.msi.com/dvr_exe/mb/amd_chipset_drivers_am4_tr4.zip
> 
> Changelog:
> AMD I2C Controller Driver
> 1.2.0.118 01/11/2021
> * Hide the Powermanagement option of the driver properties in device manager.
> 
> AMDMICROPEP v1.0.30.0 -
> Major changes to this driver package include:
> 
> Work around inaccurate HW DRIPS (lower than actual value) due to OS limitation when VBS/Hyper-V is enabled
> Notify AMD PMF driver about S0i3 entry/exit
> 
> AMD Processor Power Management Support / AMD Ryzen Power plan
> 7.0.4.4 10/15/2021
> * Update processor power management settings for performance and power improvement


People in Asus forum saying they lost performance with this chipset.


----------



## RedRumy3

LionAlonso said:


> People in Asus forum saying they lost performance with this chipset.


hmm didn't notice any lost performance on my end and my l3 cache improved a little more too


----------



## RPM17

ManniX-ITA said:


> The operational log events are not errors, just informative eg. the error source is initialized
> Considering all the tests you have done, I would consider an RMA for the CPU if possible.


I will look into that - will need to determine what the warranty is - now 1 yr 5 mo old.

One interesting bit - twice now I have left the system idol to have a meal, and when I came back I found that it rebooted. My first guess would be something with the Windows power plan. I'm using AMD Ryzen High Performance. Turn off display = 15 minutes, Put the computer to sleep = Never. Makes me wonder if there's something between the OS power management and the system going on.

I believe the power plan comes with / is updated by the chipset drivers? I'm running the last from the AMD web site (well, last that I checked - few days ago?). I'm also running an older BIOS F12a. Does anything odd happen when you mix newer chipset drivers with older BIOS?


----------



## des2k...

LionAlonso said:


> People in Asus forum saying they lost performance with this chipset.


where did they loose performance ?

R20 seems the same to me for single thread / multi thread but then again my 3900x was never super amazing

I just installed these new drivers,

R20, got 7338 with my 3900x

looked the same, maybe 25mhz more during R20 for few seconds









For low load ST higher boost(Destiny 2 4K), looks good, same as prev driver, maybe 25mhz more. Running Windows 11 Balanced plan modified a few values...


----------



## RPM17

Installer differences between MSI 3.10.22.706 and AMD 3.10.8.506 (the latter is still current on the AMD site). Excepting things that are unique in each installer, seems like the only difference is the Ryzen Power Plan and MicroPEP Driver. Note: there are separate sections for Windows 10 and Windows 11. While I assume they are the same, I didn't bother comparing - the info above is for Windows 10.


----------



## LionAlonso

des2k... said:


> where did they loose performance ?
> 
> R20 seems the same to me for single thread / multi thread but then again my 3900x was never super amazing
> 
> I just installed these new drivers,
> 
> R20, got 7338 with my 3900x
> 
> looked the same, maybe 25mhz more during R20 for few seconds
> View attachment 2530964
> 
> 
> For low load ST higher boost(Destiny 2 4K), looks good, same as prev driver, maybe 25mhz more. Running Windows 11 Balanced plan modified a few values...
> 
> View attachment 2530966
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2530963


They talk about geekbench single thread, anyways its nice to see u dont get any penalty in yours!


----------



## des2k...

Just run Sisoft Sandra , way better core to core latency with these new drivers
huge difference !!!!

*AMD chipset drivers for Windows 11*
Benchmark Results
Average Inter-Thread Latency : 72.0ns (8.5ns - 98.3ns)
Inter-Thread (same Core) Latency : 15.3ns
Inter-Core (same Module) Latency : 45.0ns
Inter-Module (same Package) Latency : 81.0ns
Results Interpretation : Lower Scores mean Better Performance.
Decimal Numeral System (base 10) : 1s = 1000ms, 1ms = 1000µs, 1µs = 1000ns, etc.

*MSI chipset drivers*
Benchmark Results
Average Inter-Thread Latency : 56.7ns (8.6ns - 73.3ns)
Inter-Thread (same Core) Latency : 10.0ns
Inter-Core (same Module) Latency : 31.3ns
Inter-Module (same Package) Latency : 65.0ns
Results Interpretation : Lower Scores mean Better Performance.
Decimal Numeral System (base 10) : 1s = 1000ms, 1ms = 1000µs, 1µs = 1000ns, etc.


----------



## Luggage

des2k... said:


> where did they loose performance ?
> 
> R20 seems the same to me for single thread / multi thread but then again my 3900x was never super amazing
> 
> I just installed these new drivers,
> 
> R20, got 7338 with my 3900x
> 
> looked the same, maybe 25mhz more during R20 for few seconds
> View attachment 2530964
> 
> 
> For low load ST higher boost(Destiny 2 4K), looks good, same as prev driver, maybe 25mhz more. Running Windows 11 Balanced plan modified a few values...
> 
> View attachment 2530966
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2530963


Try superpi

edit: oh yea, still on w10…


----------



## des2k...

Geekbench looks good also, 400points more with MSI for multi-core
*
MSI Chipset*










*AMD Chipset*


----------



## LionAlonso

des2k... said:


> Just run Sisoft Sandra , way better core to core latency with these new drivers
> huge difference !!!!
> 
> *AMD chipset drivers for Windows 11*
> Benchmark Results
> Average Inter-Thread Latency : 72.0ns (8.5ns - 98.3ns)
> Inter-Thread (same Core) Latency : 15.3ns
> Inter-Core (same Module) Latency : 45.0ns
> Inter-Module (same Package) Latency : 81.0ns
> Results Interpretation : Lower Scores mean Better Performance.
> Decimal Numeral System (base 10) : 1s = 1000ms, 1ms = 1000µs, 1µs = 1000ns, etc.
> 
> *MSI chipset drivers*
> Benchmark Results
> Average Inter-Thread Latency : 56.7ns (8.6ns - 73.3ns)
> Inter-Thread (same Core) Latency : 10.0ns
> Inter-Core (same Module) Latency : 31.3ns
> Inter-Module (same Package) Latency : 65.0ns
> Results Interpretation : Lower Scores mean Better Performance.
> Decimal Numeral System (base 10) : 1s = 1000ms, 1ms = 1000µs, 1µs = 1000ns, etc.


What cpu?


----------



## des2k...

LionAlonso said:


> What cpu?


Zen2 3900x 1900/3800cl14 bdie


----------



## ManniX-ITA

RPM17 said:


> One interesting bit - twice now I have left the system idol to have a meal, and when I came back I found that it rebooted. My first guess would be something with the Windows power plan. I'm using AMD Ryzen High Performance. Turn off display = 15 minutes, Put the computer to sleep = Never. Makes me wonder if there's something between the OS power management and the system going on.
> 
> I believe the power plan comes with / is updated by the chipset drivers? I'm running the last from the AMD web site (well, last that I checked - few days ago?). I'm also running an older BIOS F12a. Does anything odd happen when you mix newer chipset drivers with older BIOS?


No issues mixing that I can tell.

Maybe you have the same issues I have with DF C State that needs to be Enable.

Go to Tweaker -> Advanced CPU and set Global C-state control to Enabled and Power Supply Idle Control to Low Current Idle.

Then in AMD CBS -> NBIO -> SMU Common Options and Enabled on DF Cstates.

It's not recommended cause it will harm the clock boost but you can check if C-states are part of the issue by setting it to Disabled and PS Idle to Typical power.

Other options worth checking are in Settings - > Platform Power, ErP set to Enabled and Power Loading checking forced to Enabled/Disabled.


----------



## ManniX-ITA

LionAlonso said:


> They talk about geekbench single thread, anyways its nice to see u dont get any penalty in yours!


While I don't see any performance improvement, the scores with GB5 are now very repeatable.
I had a huge fluctuation about 50 points is ST and 100-150 in MT.
Now every run seems to give the same score with a very few points delta in both.


----------



## Robin Jacques

ManniX-ITA said:


> No basic tutorial that I know of.
> 
> What you need to adjust for FCLK 1600 is usually just VDDP and VDDG.
> VDDP is better at 900mV. Sometimes the mainboards are setting it up 1100mV for no reason.
> Rarely helps above 950mV, depends on the configuration.
> 
> VSOC usually defaults at 1.1V and it's fine till at least FCLK 1800 without memory OC.
> 
> VDDG is what you need to fine tune.
> The range is usually 950-1050mV.
> 
> CCD is almost always fine at 950mV, higher is often only needed for FCLK 1900 or OC.
> But it depends on the sample quality and characteristics.
> 
> IOD can be fine at 950mV but same as before depends on the sample.
> Very often you need to go to 1000 or 1050mV.
> I have to use 1050mV both on the 3600XT and 3800X otherwise they are unstable, BSODs, USB issues, audio crackling etc.
> 
> Same issues you can get also with wrong CCD voltage. Both CCD and IOD if too low behave as when it's too high.
> 
> Good way to spot differences and instabilities is to run Geekbench 5.
> Eg. too low/high CCD will result in low AES XTS scores.
> You can compare the results with different voltages setup to see the differences.


After trying to raise all the voltages w/o any progress, I finally got it to work : I switched the DIMMS to the A2/B2 slots instead of the A1/B1 

( there's a small note towards the end of the page of the manual regarding memory, which indicates it is recommended to use these slots for better performances 😶 )


----------



## BTTB

Robin Jacques said:


> After trying to raise all the voltages w/o any progress, I finally got it to work : I switched the DIMMS to the A2/B2 slots instead of the A1/B1
> 
> ( there's a small note towards the end of the page of the manual regarding memory, which indicates it is recommended to use these slots for better performances 😶 )


Glad you got sorted.

Its also indicated on the motherboard itself, to populate A2/B2 first.


----------



## scaramonga

des2k... said:


> Geekbench looks good also, 400points more with MSI for multi-core
> 
> *MSI Chipset*
> 
> View attachment 2530976
> 
> 
> *AMD Chipset*
> View attachment 2530977


What you gonna do with all that extra power?


----------



## SacraficeMyGoat

Any issues with the latest BIOS (F35e), chipset drivers, and Windows 11?

I'm still on F33i, but plan on updating to F34, or the latest F35 beta bios. I was also considering upgrading to W11. Anyone having any issues with this combo? Any specific issues related to the Aorus Master? Thanks.


----------



## danisflying

SacraficeMyGoat said:


> Any issues with the latest BIOS (F35e), chipset drivers, and Windows 11?
> 
> I'm still on F33i, but plan on updating to F34, or the latest F35 beta bios. I was also considering upgrading to W11. Anyone having any issues with this combo? Any specific issues related to the Aorus Master? Thanks.


Unfortunately yes, with F35e I am unable to alter the VDDG voltage values, they are locked at 1v no matter what location in the bios I use to set it. Unfortunately this makes it difficult with my system as my ram kit (3600cl16 bdie) needs more vddg when I push it to 3733 (3800 is a no go for me). Honestly how do they even ship this bios knowing that you cannot alter the vddg, it is kinda ridiculous they wouldn't just wait until they found a fix for whatever is causing this. Otherwise I have noted with windows 11 (Install the latest updates ASAP when u do reinstall as there were many bugs beforehand) that everything is quite stable so far and all my programs and drivers installed without a problem. I only just installed so I am going to begin testing however be aware of these things before you make a decision.


----------



## ryouiki

danisflying said:


> Honestly how do they even ship this bios knowing that you cannot alter the vddg, it is kinda ridiculous they wouldn't just wait until they found a fix for whatever is causing this.


This isn't Gigabyte specific, it is an issue with AGESA 1.2.0.4...MSI/ASUS/etc. users have the same issue.


----------



## ManniX-ITA

Yes, seems AMD is working on the first AGESA with 3D v-cache support.
So we have to wait for it.


----------



## Zefram0911

Gigabyte lied about their 8.0Ghz LN2 OC.

the pr hits keep on coming. im avoiding this company next next time I need to buy something.


----------



## LionAlonso

Zefram0911 said:


> Gigabyte lied about their 8.0Ghz LN2 OC.
> 
> the pr hits keep on coming. im avoiding this company next next time I need to buy something.


Yeah, they are a terrible company.
2 ransomwares, bad RMA proccesing, bad quality RTX cards and now also fake advertising.


----------



## Robin Jacques

BTTB said:


> Glad you got sorted.
> 
> Its also indicated on the motherboard itself, to populate A2/B2 first.


Yes, I only noticed it when actually changing the DIMMs from the second slot 

I remember only reading the manual and seeing that having 2 DS modules installed in A1/B1 was a valid configuration ( I guess they should emphasize that daisy chain topology limitation a bit more in the manual )


So, I've been running the RAM @ its default XMP profile for a 2 days now and everything's working good, but I have a few questions regarding the settings : 


even with the XMP profile, *GDM *stays enabled ( shouldn't it be disabled for better _CommandRate _consistency ? )
tRC is set to *75 *despite the XMP profile indicating *48 *( is there a specific reason for that ? shall I override it ? )
Apart from the 6 first timing parameters, I have absolutely no idea if all the others are tuned as well when XMP is enabled, or it they should be tuned manually 

I also noticed that in the BIOS, VDIMM is report @ 1.36 V whereas ZenTimings reports 1.35 V ... I guess it can be ignored ?


----------



## BTTB

Hi there

Here are my Zentimings if it helps, my system is all on Auto, CSM Enabled and XMP Profile Enabled.

You'll have to ask one the experts like Manix for help.


----------



## LesPaulLover

RPM17 said:


> I will look into that - will need to determine what the warranty is - now 1 yr 5 mo old.
> 
> One interesting bit - twice now I have left the system idol to have a meal, and when I came back I found that it rebooted. My first guess would be something with the Windows power plan. I'm using AMD Ryzen High Performance. Turn off display = 15 minutes, Put the computer to sleep = Never. Makes me wonder if there's something between the OS power management and the system going on.
> 
> I believe the power plan comes with / is updated by the chipset drivers? I'm running the last from the AMD web site (well, last that I checked - few days ago?). I'm also running an older BIOS F12a. Does anything odd happen when you mix newer chipset drivers with older BIOS?


Are you using Precision Boost Overdrive and/or a negative voltage offset? Because of the way that Ryzen manages it core clocks and voltages you can actually end up with instability during LOW-LOAD usage (as opposed to the normal full-load stability testing we're used to). Under heavy load / stress testing your system may be fully stable if its running say 4.4GHz @ 1.275vcore in a Cinebench R23 run.

However, Zen3 chips under light(er) loads will clock a few cores way up -- to say 4850MHz (or even 5GHz+ with PBO enabled). When doing so you may notice the chip pushing 1.450-1.500vcore. So if your negative voltage offset is too significant it may only hit 1.400vcore while trying to push 5GHz causing a crash.


----------



## schidddy

hey gigabyte people and dear overclockers.
I am having a problem with my Gigabyte Aorus Elite board.
Whatever i do but i cant change the VDDP and VDDG Settings. not in the Tweaking tab nor in the AMD Overclocking Settings. I am checking volts via ZenTimings porgram. Whatever value i put on that settings in the two pages, i doesnt change in the value readings in Zentimings. Having trouble getting past 1900IF
Any suggestions?

Edit, if i change settings in Overclocking Settings and put VDDP and VDDG to manual and type in for example VDDP 920 , VDDG CCD 920 and VDDG IOD 1040, the volts changes to from all three at 0.9v to:
VDDP 0.92
VDDG CCD 0.99
VDDG 0.99

problem is, whatever in type in there, the values stays the same at the above mentioned values


----------



## LionAlonso

schidddy said:


> hey gigabyte people and dear overclockers.
> I am having a problem with my Gigabyte Aorus Elite board.
> Whatever i do but i cant change the VDDP and VDDG Settings. not in the Tweaking tab nor in the AMD Overclocking Settings. I am checking volts via ZenTimings porgram. Whatever value i put on that settings in the two pages, i doesnt change in the value readings in Zentimings. Having trouble getting past 1900IF
> Any suggestions?
> 
> Edit, if i change settings in Overclocking Settings and put VDDP and VDDG to manual and type in for example VDDP 920 , VDDG CCD 920 and VDDG IOD 1040, the volts changes to from all three at 0.9v to:
> VDDP 0.92
> VDDG CCD 0.99
> VDDG 0.99
> 
> problem is, whatever in type in there, the values stays the same at the above mentioned values


It has been sair several times…
Agesa 1.2.0.4 a has VDDG CCD and IOD voltage bug.
Revert buos to agesa 1.2.0.3 b and u will be fine


----------



## GoforceReloaded

schidddy said:


> hey gigabyte people and dear overclockers.
> I am having a problem with my Gigabyte Aorus Elite board.
> Whatever i do but i cant change the VDDP and VDDG Settings. not in the Tweaking tab nor in the AMD Overclocking Settings. I am checking volts via ZenTimings porgram. Whatever value i put on that settings in the two pages, i doesnt change in the value readings in Zentimings. Having trouble getting past 1900IF
> Any suggestions?
> 
> Edit, if i change settings in Overclocking Settings and put VDDP and VDDG to manual and type in for example VDDP 920 , VDDG CCD 920 and VDDG IOD 1040, the volts changes to from all three at 0.9v to:
> VDDP 0.92
> VDDG CCD 0.99
> VDDG 0.99
> 
> problem is, whatever in type in there, the values stays the same at the above mentioned values


The problem is on the AGESA 1.2.0.4 A and is affecting every motherboards on the market.

You need to use a BIOS with an AGESA of 1.2.0.3 B maximum.

This issue will be fixed on a new AGESA. (maybe 1.2.0.4 B & beyond)


----------



## loadinglevelone

I'm having some ram/bios issues on my X570 Aorus Elite.

I've been running my board with bios F10a ever since I got it and it's been rock solid. Never a BSOD ever.
Then I upgraded the bios yesterday to the latest f36e (because windows 11 tpm), and the mobo does not like my ram anymore. Getting random BSODs all over.
Going back to the old bios version again fixes the problem.

No overclock, no changes to neither bios versions.
The only change I made to both bios versions was to set dram voltage to 1.350 (as per xmp). In the F10a bios I had set the Ddram termination to 0.675V, as bios F10a did not automatically set this correctly. It assumed 1.2V dram voltage, so the termination voltage was set to 0.600V.

Note: In the f36e bios it is no longer possible to set absolute value for the termination voltage, only offset. So I assume the bios automatically sets it to half the dram voltage? The actual voltage set is not displayed as it was in bios rev F10a, so I have no way of knowing what the actual termination voltage is set at. Could this be the culprit, that I have to manually set the offset to +0.075V?

Something is clearly different between the bios versions as my ram works flawlessly with the older bios. Any help is appreciated.


----------



## ManniX-ITA

loadinglevelone said:


> Note: In the f36e bios it is no longer possible to set absolute value for the termination voltage, only offset. So I assume the bios automatically sets it to half the dram voltage? The actual voltage set is not displayed as it was in bios rev F10a, so I have no way of knowing what the actual termination voltage is set at. Could this be the culprit, that I have to manually set the offset to +0.075V?


Yes it should be set to half automatically.

The new BIOSes are a mess for many 3000s.
I've found the F32 the most stable for the Master but still I get a very occasional senseless BSOD.


----------



## 99belle99

ManniX-ITA said:


> Yes it should be set to half automatically.
> 
> The new BIOSes are a mess for many 3000s.
> I've found the F32 the most stable for the Master but still I get a very occasional senseless BSOD.


I have a 3700X running 3800Mhz and 1900MHz IF with F35b without any issues.


----------



## loadinglevelone

Yeah, 3700X here aswell. Although it's not the cpu thats causing me troubles (or is it?).
Anyways, might try F32-F35 bioses. Or...just keep F10 as it is. It may be an old bios, but its rock solid.


----------



## SacraficeMyGoat

danisflying said:


> Unfortunately yes, with F35e I am unable to alter the VDDG voltage values, they are locked at 1v no matter what location in the bios I use to set it. Unfortunately this makes it difficult with my system as my ram kit (3600cl16 bdie) needs more vddg when I push it to 3733 (3800 is a no go for me). Honestly how do they even ship this bios knowing that you cannot alter the vddg, it is kinda ridiculous they wouldn't just wait until they found a fix for whatever is causing this. Otherwise I have noted with windows 11 (Install the latest updates ASAP when u do reinstall as there were many bugs beforehand) that everything is quite stable so far and all my programs and drivers installed without a problem. I only just installed so I am going to begin testing however be aware of these things before you make a decision.


Interesting, thanks for the info. I guess i'll hold off on updating until they release the new AGESA. Suppose it will be worth waiting for some more windows 11 patches as well.


----------



## SacraficeMyGoat

Can anyone provide an updated guide for PBO/Curve Optimizer for the Aorus Master?
I remember finding a fairly simple guide awhile back and played with it, but unfortunately I can't remember where I found the guide.

Just looking for simple instructions on how to enable it. Thanks.


----------



## ryouiki

AM4 is such a weird platform...

After waiting 10+ months for EVGA 3080/3080Ti queue and not getting anything I finally broke down and bought a 6900XT.... and then spent the good part of a month trying to figure out why it was having crashing issues Once I got all that sorted (memory timing related?), the 100% stable settings I had used with my 1080Ti suddenly showed a new issue... the audio popping/distortion others have reported before along with weird video stuttering in certain games. I had to readjust VSOC/VDDG which seems to have corrected the problem, but it took ages to find settings that didn't eventually end up with a WHEA error, so I hope I'm not going to have to chase that problem again.


----------



## Maulet//*//

Same Gpu here. 6900XT is much faster and power demanding. Time to set all bios settings to default and let the gaming begin!


----------



## Wepeel

I was wondering, was the Noctua PWM fan issue with these motherboards ever fixed? I tried searching through this thread for an answer but there's simply too many posts to sift through.


----------



## PopReference

Wepeel said:


> I was wondering, was the Noctua PWM fan issue with these motherboards ever fixed? I tried searching through this thread for an answer but there's simply too many posts to sift through.


No, I think it ended with leaving it as the fan's pwm issue and submit an RMA to Noctua for the fan.


----------



## ryouiki

Wepeel said:


> I was wondering, was the Noctua PWM fan issue with these motherboards ever fixed? I tried searching through this thread for an answer but there's simply too many posts to sift through.


Don't think so, believe it is an issue with the fan controller on specific headers (other ones work fine) / not a Noctua issue specifically. I ended up just using 3x Noctua Fan controllers as cooling is too important to worry about whether or not a fan will start/run properly.


----------



## Wepeel

ryouiki said:


> Don't think so, believe it is an issue with the fan controller on specific headers (other ones work fine) / not a Noctua issue specifically. I ended up just using 3x Noctua Fan controllers as cooling is too important to worry about whether or not a fan will start/run properly.


Do you use the Noctua controller in manual or PWM mode? I ask because I still want the fans to be temperature controlled.


----------



## meridius

what is the problem with the Noctua Fans ? as i have three running and not had any problems with them in over the past couple of years i have had them installed on the master


----------



## Dodgexander

loadinglevelone said:


> I'm having some ram/bios issues on my X570 Aorus Elite.
> 
> I've been running my board with bios F10a ever since I got it and it's been rock solid. Never a BSOD ever.
> Then I upgraded the bios yesterday to the latest f36e (because windows 11 tpm), and the mobo does not like my ram anymore. Getting random BSODs all over.
> Going back to the old bios version again fixes the problem.
> 
> No overclock, no changes to neither bios versions.
> The only change I made to both bios versions was to set dram voltage to 1.350 (as per xmp). In the F10a bios I had set the Ddram termination to 0.675V, as bios F10a did not automatically set this correctly. It assumed 1.2V dram voltage, so the termination voltage was set to 0.600V.
> 
> Note: In the f36e bios it is no longer possible to set absolute value for the termination voltage, only offset. So I assume the bios automatically sets it to half the dram voltage? The actual voltage set is not displayed as it was in bios rev F10a, so I have no way of knowing what the actual termination voltage is set at. Could this be the culprit, that I have to manually set the offset to +0.075V?
> 
> Something is clearly different between the bios versions as my ram works flawlessly with the older bios. Any help is appreciated.


Check your VDDG values match what you've set in bios. Also disable XMP.


----------



## ManniX-ITA

About Noctua fans and why they don't start when connected to some board fan headers:









OCN Aquaero Owners Club


Ok, thanks so much for your helps I would put the 18 fans together For the led strip (3pin connector as for a fan), I could plug it into the Aquaero or not at all (just need 12v / GND) If you have a free fan output, then you could connect it there. Usually a single colored 12V LED strip would...




www.overclock.net


----------



## Nekrogeddon

Hello guys, I was relocating my NVMe EVO Plus on my Master X570 from the 1st upper slot to the 3rd down for better thermals, as the 1st one is right next to the backplate of the GPU. When I tested the speeds, the SSD runs slower by 300Mb on read and a whole 1Gb+ on writes. Where is that last NVMe slot controlled from and is it providing less speeds than the rest of the slots? Thank you!


----------



## Medizinmann

Nekrogeddon said:


> Hello guys, I was relocating my NVMe EVO Plus on my Master X570 from the 1st upper slot to the 3rd down for better thermals, as the 1st one is right next to the backplate of the GPU. When I tested the speeds, the SSD runs slower by 300Mb on read and a whole 1Gb+ on writes. Where is that last NVMe slot controlled from and is it providing less speeds than the rest of the slots? Thank you!


This slot goes over the chipset and also shares bandwith with SATA-drives(if installed) - while the 1st slot is connected directly to the CPU.

But usually this shouldn't be a big deal - at least not a whopping TB on writes...


----------



## ManniX-ITA

Nekrogeddon said:


> Hello guys, I was relocating my NVMe EVO Plus on my Master X570 from the 1st upper slot to the 3rd down for better thermals, as the 1st one is right next to the backplate of the GPU. When I tested the speeds, the SSD runs slower by 300Mb on read and a whole 1Gb+ on writes. Where is that last NVMe slot controlled from and is it providing less speeds than the rest of the slots? Thank you!


The 3rd also has a PCIe switch.
Maybe better to try the 2nd but unless the thermal issue is really severe it's better to keep it on the 1st.
The others are sharing bandwidth with everything; SATA, USB, LAN/WIFI, etc.


----------



## BTTB

Nekrogeddon said:


> Hello guys, I was relocating my NVMe EVO Plus on my Master X570 from the 1st upper slot to the 3rd down for better thermals, as the 1st one is right next to the backplate of the GPU. When I tested the speeds, the SSD runs slower by 300Mb on read and a whole 1Gb+ on writes. Where is that last NVMe slot controlled from and is it providing less speeds than the rest of the slots? Thank you!


If it makes you feel any better I have both M.2(M2A) and M.2(M2B) populated each with the exact same Gigabyte GP-AG41TB in each slot.
Using M.2(M2A) for Windows and Programs and M.2(M2B) for My Documents, Pics and a couple of Games and I get the same higher temperatures on M.2(M2A).

I found that there is always a difference of between 5 and 15 degrees Celsius higher according to Gigabyte's Software called SSD Tool Box on the first M.2(M2A) wired directly to the CPU, there is no difference in the speed test though.

CrystalDiskMark 8.0.0 x 86:
M.2(M2A) SEQ 1MiB (Q= 8, T= 1): 4956.284 MB/s [ 4726.7 IOPS] < 1691.19 us>
M.2(M2B) SEQ 1MiB (Q= 8, T= 1): 4969.803 MB/s [ 4739.6 IOPS] < 1687.00 us>

The GFX I'm using is a measly 1070ti, a hand me down from my son and before that it was 970 also a hand down from my son and I got the same temperature margins in both instances.
None of these GFX Cards were ever overclocked, the system gets sufficient airflow and even in winter the first M.2(M2A) is always hotter.

Perhaps your problem hasn't got much to do with the increased thermals from your GFX Card, in my case the first slot just works harder with the Windows OS and being closer to the CPU the lanes work a lot harder??
I'm not really sure, but the issue will only be noticed if you have more than one M.2 NVMe drive in your system to actually draw this temperature comparison.


----------



## Nekrogeddon

So yeah, I should have looked it up on Gigabyte's site or google. I put my NVMe back to 1st slot and everything is back to full speeds. Thank you all for the info and tips!


----------



## matthew87

Wepeel said:


> I was wondering, was the Noctua PWM fan issue with these motherboards ever fixed? I tried searching through this thread for an answer but there's simply too many posts to sift through.


I have 4 x Noctua AF-A14 PWM and 2 x NF-A14 Industrial PWM fans connected to my Aorus Master Rev 1.0's fan headers and they all function correctly.

Everything I can think of checks out

Fan Start/Stop control
Fan RPM control
Fans can power on from sleep, reboot or hibernation states 
Fan RPM readouts from the motherboard headers are inline with Noctua's advertised RPM range


----------



## RTK2183

SacraficeMyGoat said:


> Can anyone provide an updated guide for PBO/Curve Optimizer for the Aorus Master?
> I remember finding a fairly simple guide awhile back and played with it, but unfortunately I can't remember where I found the guide.
> 
> Just looking for simple instructions on how to enable it. Thanks.


here is a video i just referenced to get my system finely tuned. in bios just set pbo to advanced and the curve optimizer menu pops up. just set power limits to motherboard instead of auto, dont have to stress too much on setting ppt edc tdc imo unless youre on the stock ryzen cooler. i left all voltage and power settings auto and enabled the xmp profile.

after that, just set my curve to -30 on all cores, ran occt for 10 mins on each core and if i threw an error lowered the curve by 2 steps on that core and tried again. once all cores passed 10mins under occt load each, ran it for an hour with all cores cycling. super stabled and all benchmark scores drastically improved and even though voltage spikes higher i generally stay under 125w of total package power and hover around 70c full load for hours (custom water loop with 2x360mm rads though).


----------



## RTK2183

has anyone ever found a good alternative to rgb fusion to control argb? 

my fans are plugged into the lian li sl120 fan hub but i have my waterblocks controlled by rgb fusion which sucks and then my ram controlled with corsair icue. its a PITA having 3 softwares and the rgb fusion usually clashes and the waterblocks dont light up to the correct color or it overrides icue and turns off the lights on my ram.


----------



## marcell.zimanyi

Noob question on BIOS update...

I downloaded the BIOS I'd like to update my board to (f34) and Windows reads it as an "F34 file." The file name is X570APW.F34. How can I get this as a .cap file? Is it ok if I just rename it, and if so what should it be called? Is there a different way I can download the BIOS correctly?

Thanks


----------



## ManniX-ITA

marcell.zimanyi said:


> Noob question on BIOS update...
> 
> I downloaded the BIOS I'd like to update my board to (f34) and Windows reads it as an "F34 file." The file name is X570APW.F34. How can I get this as a .cap file? Is it ok if I just rename it, and if so what should it be called? Is there a different way I can download the BIOS correctly?
> 
> Thanks


You can flash it from Q-Flash even if the extension is F34.



RTK2183 said:


> has anyone ever found a good alternative to rgb fusion to control argb?
> 
> my fans are plugged into the lian li sl120 fan hub but i have my waterblocks controlled by rgb fusion which sucks and then my ram controlled with corsair icue. its a PITA having 3 softwares and the rgb fusion usually clashes and the waterblocks dont light up to the correct color or it overrides icue and turns off the lights on my ram.


Did you try OpenRGB?









Adam Honse / OpenRGB · GitLab


Open source RGB lighting control that doesn't depend on manufacturer software. For Windows, Linux, MacOS. ASUS, ASRock, Corsair, G.Skill, Gigabyte, HyperX, MSI, Razer, ThermalTake, and more...




gitlab.com


----------



## Nekrogeddon

RTK2183 said:


> has anyone ever found a good alternative to rgb fusion to control argb?
> 
> my fans are plugged into the lian li sl120 fan hub but i have my waterblocks controlled by rgb fusion which sucks and then my ram controlled with corsair icue. its a PITA having 3 softwares and the rgb fusion usually clashes and the waterblocks dont light up to the correct color or it overrides icue and turns off the lights on my ram.


I use RGBSignal that controls all my RGB devices. No more different software for each device


----------



## RTK2183

sick, thank you both @Nekrogeddon @ManniX-ITA


----------



## gigaborked

loadinglevelone said:


> I'm having some ram/bios issues on my X570 Aorus Elite.
> 
> I've been running my board with bios F10a ever since I got it and it's been rock solid. Never a BSOD ever.
> Then I upgraded the bios yesterday to the latest f36e (because windows 11 tpm), and the mobo does not like my ram anymore. Getting random BSODs all over.
> Going back to the old bios version again fixes the problem.
> 
> No overclock, no changes to neither bios versions.
> The only change I made to both bios versions was to set dram voltage to 1.350 (as per xmp). In the F10a bios I had set the Ddram termination to 0.675V, as bios F10a did not automatically set this correctly. It assumed 1.2V dram voltage, so the termination voltage was set to 0.600V.
> 
> Note: In the f36e bios it is no longer possible to set absolute value for the termination voltage, only offset. So I assume the bios automatically sets it to half the dram voltage? The actual voltage set is not displayed as it was in bios rev F10a, so I have no way of knowing what the actual termination voltage is set at. Could this be the culprit, that I have to manually set the offset to +0.075V?
> 
> Something is clearly different between the bios versions as my ram works flawlessly with the older bios. Any help is appreciated.


VDDG is broken in AGESA 1.2.0.4 if you use manual and it is entirely possible it ****s with something else. Just ditch that crap imo.


----------



## ryouiki

marcell.zimanyi said:


> I downloaded the BIOS I'd like to update my board to (f34) and Windows reads it as an "F34 file." The file name is X570APW.F34. How can I get this as a .cap file?


Isn't .CAP a ASUS thing? If you use Q-Flash from the BIOS the board doesn't care, only if you want to use Q-Flash+ (flash-back feature) do you need to rename the file to GIGABYTE.bin.


----------



## Spectre73

RTK2183 said:


> has anyone ever found a good alternative to rgb fusion to control argb?
> 
> my fans are plugged into the lian li sl120 fan hub but i have my waterblocks controlled by rgb fusion which sucks and then my ram controlled with corsair icue. its a PITA having 3 softwares and the rgb fusion usually clashes and the waterblocks dont light up to the correct color or it overrides icue and turns off the lights on my ram.


Use openRGB. Works fine for me.


----------



## 99belle99

ryouiki said:


> Isn't .CAP a ASUS thing? If you use Q-Flash from the BIOS the board doesn't care, only if you want to use Q-Flash+ (flash-back feature) do you need to rename the file to GIGABYTE.bin.


Must be as I have had a previous Gigabyte from 2008 x58 and the bios file names are the same as these on X570 as in .F35b etc... and you just put it on USB and flash from bios like now without changing any file name.


----------



## Wepeel

matthew87 said:


> I have 4 x Noctua AF-A14 PWM and 2 x NF-A14 Industrial PWM fans connected to my Aorus Master Rev 1.0's fan headers and they all function correctly.
> 
> Everything I can think of checks out
> 
> Fan Start/Stop control
> Fan RPM control
> Fans can power on from sleep, reboot or hibernation states
> Fan RPM readouts from the motherboard headers are inline with Noctua's advertised RPM range


I have two NF-A15 PWMs connected to the CPU header with a splitter and most of the time it works. But sometimes after a reboot, the fan that connects to the PWM pin doesn't start up and I can't even get it to spin in manual mode. I have to do a cold boot.


----------



## Nekrogeddon

RTK2183 said:


> here is a video i just referenced to get my system finely tuned. in bios just set pbo to advanced and the curve optimizer menu pops up. just set power limits to motherboard instead of auto, dont have to stress too much on setting ppt edc tdc imo unless youre on the stock ryzen cooler. i left all voltage and power settings auto and enabled the xmp profile.
> 
> after that, just set my curve to -30 on all cores, ran occt for 10 mins on each core and if i threw an error lowered the curve by 2 steps on that core and tried again. once all cores passed 10mins under occt load each, ran it for an hour with all cores cycling. super stabled and all benchmark scores drastically improved and even though voltage spikes higher i generally stay under 125w of total package power and hover around 70c full load for hours (custom water loop with 2x360mm rads though).


video is fine but don't give instructions so lightly. I switched power limits to motherboard and my 5900X was boiling at 90 degrees in a second


----------



## MikeS3000

Nekrogeddon said:


> video is fine but don't give instructions so lightly. I switched power limits to motherboard and my 5900X was boiling at 90 degrees in a second


What kind of cooling do you have?


----------



## Nekrogeddon

MikeS3000 said:


> What kind of cooling do you have?


You can check out all my gear in my signature. that was strange cos it rocketed at that temp almost immediately so definitely something went wrong. So my PBO is set to advance, my curve is per core at -25 and limits to disabled. I run prime95 and while I am not getting any crashes, HWinfo shows that the load is 100% but my clock speeds and the effective ones are at 3.7GHz max. All temps barely exceed 50 degrees so more than ideal. Am I missing something here? Cheers


----------



## MikeS3000

Nekrogeddon said:


> You can check out all my gear in my signature. that was strange cos it rocketed at that temp almost immediately so definitely something went wrong. So my PBO is set to advance, my curve is per core at -25 and limits to disabled. I run prime95 and while I am not getting any crashes, HWinfo shows that the load is 100% but my clock speeds and the effective ones are at 3.7GHz max. All temps barely exceed 50 degrees so more than ideal. Am I missing something here? Cheers


Tell me what you peak at after running CB23 for 10 min. I have a tuned 5900x with Arctic Liquid Freezer 420 (so just barely better than yours) and peak in the low 70s.


----------



## Nekrogeddon

MikeS3000 said:


> Tell me what you peak at after running CB23 for 10 min. I have a tuned 5900x with Arctic Liquid Freezer 420 (so just barely better than yours) and peak in the low 70s.


ok just finished the test. I am getting a score of 21520 with a max temp of 68 degrees. Cores were clocking at 4.3GHz while the 2 best cores peaked briefly up to 4.95GHz


----------



## MikeS3000

Nekrogeddon said:


> ok just finished the test. I am getting a score of 21520 with a max temp of 68 degrees. Cores were clocking at 4.3GHz while the 2 best cores peaked briefly up to 4.95GHz


Score is low for using PBO w/ curve optimizer but temps are fine. Should be at all-core 4.5 to 4.6 with proper setup and cooling on Cinebench. What made it peak at 90c then?


----------



## Nekrogeddon

MikeS3000 said:


> Score is low for using PBO w/ curve optimizer but temps are fine. What made it peak at 90c then?


It happened when I set the limits to motherboard. So what are your settings? maybe I am missing something here. I haven't touched anything concerning overclocking the cpu.


----------



## MikeS3000

Nekrogeddon said:


> It happened when I set the limits to motherboard. So what are your settings? maybe I am missing something here. I haven't touched anything concerning overclocking the cpu.


I was hoping you would re-test setting limits to motherboard and using your curve optimizer settings. Sounds like your results are just on default settings. Alternatively you can tune power limits yourself. I think i use 210 PPT, 160 TDC and 170 EDC.


----------



## Nekrogeddon

MikeS3000 said:


> I was hoping you would re-test setting limits to motherboard and using your curve optimizer settings. Sounds like your results are just on default settings. Alternatively you can tune power limits yourself. I think i use 210 PPT, 160 TDC and 170 EDC.


I switched to motherboard limits and then everything worked. I got 22556 on CBR23 and a max temp of 87 degrees by the end of the test. When i run prime95 though, it was hard on my cpu cos i maxed at 90 degrees and stayed there with all my cores clocked lower, so probably thermal throttling itself.


----------



## MikeS3000

Nekrogeddon said:


> I switched to motherboard limits and then everything worked. I got 22556 on CBR23 and a max temp of 87 degrees by the end of the test. When i run prime95 though, it was hard on my cpu cos i maxed at 90 degrees and stayed there with all my cores clocked lower, so probably thermal throttling itself.


I don't know what your ambient is but mine is about 68 to 70F. Maybe try remounting the AIO. I have had best results on that AIO using the "spread" method with thermal paste.


----------



## Nekrogeddon

MikeS3000 said:


> I don't know what your ambient is but mine is about 68 to 70F. Maybe try remounting the AIO. I have had best results on that AIO using the "spread" method with thermal paste.


So I used manual limit and put in your numbers. We have exactly the same ambient 21 degrees celsius here. Despite the temp that maxed at 89 degrees celsius, I managed to reach 22915 on CBR23 with an negative offset of -30 on all cores except one core that needed -25. I think that is as far as I can do atm with my knowledge on the subject. I wanna thank you so much for your tips and time spent


----------



## MikeS3000

Nekrogeddon said:


> So I used manual limit and put in your numbers. We have exactly the same ambient 21 degrees celsius here. Despite the temp that maxed at 89 degrees celsius, I managed to reach 22915 on CBR23 with an negative offset of -30 on all cores except one core that needed -25. I think that is as far as I can do atm with my knowledge on the subject. I wanna thank you so much for your tips and time spent


No problem. You're still running pretty toasty so let me know if you improve if you decide to do the remount and repaste. Your score is within the ballpark of what I get on multi-core.


----------



## ManniX-ITA

Nekrogeddon said:


> So I used manual limit and put in your numbers. We have exactly the same ambient 21 degrees celsius here. Despite the temp that maxed at 89 degrees celsius, I managed to reach 22915 on CBR23 with an negative offset of -30 on all cores except one core that needed -25. I think that is as far as I can do atm with my knowledge on the subject. I wanna thank you so much for your tips and time spent


I think @MikeS3000 is right, you need a remount. 89c is way too much for Cinebench.
The latest revisions of the AF AIO have a special AM4 mounting, check it's properly setup:










And if it's this version, check you have it set in the offset position:


----------



## MikeS3000

I love the AM4 offset mounting. It barely fits on my Aorus Pro Wifi but it works great!


----------



## Nekrogeddon

MikeS3000 said:


> No problem. You're still running pretty toasty so let me know if you improve if you decide to do the remount and repaste. Your score is within the ballpark of what I get on multi-core.


Thankfully these stress tests are not a realistic 24H scenario and my system will not work with such loads but I would like my cpu to be able to reach its full potential, right? I used arctic MX-4 paste the size of a big bean in the center. I will definitely try your method by spreading it on the whole surface of the IHS


----------



## MikeS3000

Nekrogeddon said:


> Thankfully these stress tests are not a realistic 24H scenario and my system will not work with such loads but I would like my cpu to be able to reach its full potential, right? I used arctic MX-4 paste the size of a big bean in the center. I will definitely try your method by spreading it on the whole surface of the IHS


I did your same method initially on the AIO cooler and temps were too high. I took the mount off and was surprised at the lack of full coverage. I'd be pretty shocked if you don't see a major improvement of 10c or more.


----------



## Nekrogeddon

ManniX-ITA said:


> I think @MikeS3000 is right, you need a remount. 89c is way too much for Cinebench.
> The latest revisions of the AF AIO have a special AM4 mounting, check it's properly setup:
> 
> View attachment 2532490
> 
> 
> And if it's this version, check you have it set in the offset position:
> 
> View attachment 2532491


So arctic says that if there is no revision mentioned next to the SN on the box, it is safely to assume that it is revision 1 although there is already revision 4 in the market. So my kit had this exact mounting kit and I used the offset holes for the 5000 series. Everything is neat and screwed in tight enough so what is left to try is change paste and applying method


----------



## ManniX-ITA

Nekrogeddon said:


> So arctic says that if there is no revision mentioned next to the SN on the box, it is safely to assume that it is revision 1 although there is already revision 4 in the market. So my kit had this exact mounting kit and I used the offset holes for the 5000 series. Everything is neat and screwed in tight enough so what is left to try is change paste and applying method


Also check with your hands if one of the pipes from the CPU block to the rad gets hot looping Cinebench.
Very often all is fine but the pump is faulty and there's just not enough flow to dissipate the heat.
The pump is the weakest point of any AIO.


----------



## Nekrogeddon

ManniX-ITA said:


> Also check with your hands if one of the pipes from the CPU block to the rad gets hot looping Cinebench.
> Very often all is fine but the pump is faulty and there's just not enough flow to dissipate the heat.
> The pump is the weakest point of any AIO.


The AIO is brand new, a few days old. No weird sound and the rest of the temps are perfect. The temp I am always focusing on in HWinfo is the die's one and not the actual core's. i definitely have to re-paste the whole IHS


----------



## ManniX-ITA

Nekrogeddon said:


> The AIO is brand new, a few days old. No weird sound and the rest of the temps are perfect. The temp I am always focusing on in HWinfo is the die's one and not the actual core's. i definitely have to re-paste the whole IHS


Yes, hopefully and likely just a repaste is needed.
But even if the AIO is new doesn't mean the pump is 100% sure is working properly.
Got a couple with this issue and drove me crazy for a while.
First thing I test now; checking the outflow pipe temp and running at min rpm the fans to see if the rad gets hot.


----------



## Nekrogeddon

ManniX-ITA said:


> Yes, hopefully and likely just a repaste is needed.
> But even if the AIO is new doesn't mean the pump is 100% sure is working properly.
> Got a couple with this issue and drove me crazy for a while.
> First thing I test now; checking the outflow pipe temp and running at min rpm the fans to see if the rad gets hot.


This AIO is a beast and one of the best out there. For daily use i have the fans running at 15% up to 50 degrees and the temps are close to 35 on idle. I hear you, I once had a coolemaster nepton 240M and the pump started sounding like a freaking harvester


----------



## RTK2183

@Nekrogeddon prime95 is definitely pushing heat above anything realistic. occt does the same for me on small dataset stress testing and i have 2x360 rads with a custom loop - i hit 80-85c die temp but the core temp is about 8*c lower. in comparison when looping cb23 i hit about 68-70 now. these cpu's are hot and can run 90-95*c and be considered normal (although def not ideal). i hit 90*c out of the box settings under full load because the algorithms dump tons of voltage by default, way beyond what is necessary, and the heat just doesnt transfer that efficiently even with water. aida64 stress testing results in much more realistic load in terms of heat, and i end up about the same temps as cb23 looping. everyone has their go to, i personally havent used p95 in a long time and only just tried occt again recently because even that used to be super unrealistic even 2-3 yrs ago.

you could manage this as others said by manually setting a PPT target (like 105 - 125ish) and leaving edc/tdc on auto instead of setting limits to motherboard, or by trying to dial those in as well per the video instructions. theres also a heat target or throttle setting somewhere in the bios where you can set a temperature target separate from the PPT/EDC/TDC settings but i forget where it is, it was in the same menu as the xfr options though if i recall. ill try to update this when i get a chance after work hours

edit - just rememberd.. settings > amd overclocking > thermal throttle limit


----------



## TaunyTiger

One fast Question! I'm thinking of buying a M.2 4.0. Will it downgrade my 6900XT from PCI-E 4.0 16x to 8x? Already got at m.2 PCI-E 3.0 in slot 2, the plan is to put a 4.0 in slot 1 on my Master 1.0.


----------



## ManniX-ITA

TaunyTiger said:


> One fast Question! I'm thinking of buying a M.2 4.0. Will it downgrade my 6900XT from PCI-E 4.0 16x to 8x? Already got at m.2 PCI-E 3.0 in slot 2, the plan is to put a 4.0 in slot 1 on my Master 1.0.


No downgrade, the first slot has dedicated PCIe lanes to the CPU.


----------



## ghiga_andrei

Just wanted to stress out (pun intended) that testing curve optimizer with corecycler set only on SSE is not enough. One of my best 2 cores would fail only P95 SSE after like 20 minutes and the other best core would fail only AVX/AVX2 after like 3 minutes, but would not fail SSE for 3 hours. So now I re-run corecycler with AVX on all cores to see what other fails I get. With SSE they are stable.


----------



## gigaborked

Nekrogeddon said:


> So I used manual limit and put in your numbers. We have exactly the same ambient 21 degrees celsius here. Despite the temp that maxed at 89 degrees celsius, I managed to reach 22915 on CBR23 with an negative offset of -30 on all cores except one core that needed -25. I think that is as far as I can do atm with my knowledge on the subject. I wanna thank you so much for your tips and time spent


----------



## RTK2183

ghiga_andrei said:


> Just wanted to stress out (pun intended) that testing curve optimizer with corecycler set only on SSE is not enough. One of my best 2 cores would fail only P95 SSE after like 20 minutes and the other best core would fail only AVX/AVX2 after like 3 minutes, but would not fail SSE for 3 hours. So now I re-run corecycler with AVX on all cores to see what other fails I get. With SSE they are stable.


yeah you can just leave that setting on auto and occt will use the instructions for the cpu being tested. avx2 is for ryzen 5xxx


----------



## ghiga_andrei

RTK2183 said:


> yeah you can just leave that setting on auto and occt will use the instructions for the cpu being tested. avx2 is for ryzen 5xxx


Then it would not test with SSE, and the core that fails with SSE-only would not fail with AVX.


----------



## betam4x

Does anyone have the X570*S* Aorus master yet? I can't get XMP or custom memory timings to work. The board pretends like I didn't make any changes at all, even if I use AMD CBS, AMD Overclocking, or Ryzen Master.


----------



## Reaper29

a couple days ago I added a second SSD m2 nvme on my system a PC that I assembled long ago and perfectly working, the CPU is a ryzen 3700X on mb gigabyte aorus elite x570, the PC, already had a m2 nvme as main HD with the operating system Windows 10 professional, a second SSD and a HD both sata6, mounted the second m2 I check that the PC recognize it, create a partition and do some tests with Crystal disk and everything works fine.
The next day, using the PC, I realize that all the front USB sockets, basically all those connected via cables to the appropriate connectors on the mb, no longer work, while the rear USBs work regularly.
I have tried to do a little bit of everything, but without success, by the way, in this situation the AMD chipset driver installer does not install (the application does not respond). i remove the SSD mnve from the second slot and the USB ports return to work and everything returns to normal.
there is someone that know what is going on?
thanks in advance


----------



## Nekrogeddon

Reaper29 said:


> a couple days ago I added a second SSD m2 nvme on my system a PC that I assembled long ago and perfectly working, the CPU is a ryzen 3700X on mb gigabyte aorus elite x570, the PC, already had a m2 nvme as main HD with the operating system Windows 10 professional, a second SSD and a HD both sata6, mounted the second m2 I check that the PC recognize it, create a partition and do some tests with Crystal disk and everything works fine.
> The next day, using the PC, I realize that all the front USB sockets, basically all those connected via cables to the appropriate connectors on the mb, no longer work, while the rear USBs work regularly.
> I have tried to do a little bit of everything, but without success, by the way, in this situation the AMD chipset driver installer does not install (the application does not respond). i remove the SSD mnve from the second slot and the USB ports return to work and everything returns to normal.
> there is someone that know what is going on?
> thanks in advance


make sure your pcie is set to GEN 3 in bios same for the nvmes


----------



## ManniX-ITA

Reaper29 said:


> a couple days ago I added a second SSD m2 nvme on my system a PC that I assembled long ago and perfectly working, the CPU is a ryzen 3700X on mb gigabyte aorus elite x570, the PC, already had a m2 nvme as main HD with the operating system Windows 10 professional, a second SSD and a HD both sata6, mounted the second m2 I check that the PC recognize it, create a partition and do some tests with Crystal disk and everything works fine.
> The next day, using the PC, I realize that all the front USB sockets, basically all those connected via cables to the appropriate connectors on the mb, no longer work, while the rear USBs work regularly.
> I have tried to do a little bit of everything, but without success, by the way, in this situation the AMD chipset driver installer does not install (the application does not respond). i remove the SSD mnve from the second slot and the USB ports return to work and everything returns to normal.
> there is someone that know what is going on?
> thanks in advance


I don't see any reason why should do it. Something is wrong.
Many had similar weird issues and reinstalling the M.2 drive fixed it.
Give it a try.


----------



## Reaper29

ManniX-ITA said:


> I don't see any reason why should do it. Something is wrong.
> Many had similar weird issues and reinstalling the M.2 drive fixed it.
> Give it a try.


I don't see any reason too, i Will follow your Advice.
Thank you.


----------



## mahaudi

betam4x said:


> Does anyone have the X570*S* Aorus master yet? I can't get XMP or custom memory timings to work. The board pretends like I didn't make any changes at all, even if I use AMD CBS, AMD Overclocking, or Ryzen Master.


I have this X570s Board ,...everything works fine.

I had tested the latest bios F3c once, ... with that I only had errors.

Got the F2 on it and everything is going very well. Also under windows 11pro


----------



## Waltc

--Hey guys,

--Although I'm having no USB disconnect issues at all, I did however run across a very interesting post written by someone else that I believe might be of interest to some of you who may still have a --problem. Only thing I can say is that I have made all the recommended bios changes without difficulty and have noticed no issues with these settings, so here they are for you if you wish to give --them a spin:

"I'm mostly surprised to see many people still having issues with USB disconnects and while I cannot promise a fix for all hopefully I will provide a solution to some.
First there are some easy changes you can make in the UEFI

Most are aware of CPU spread spectrum and the reasons to disable it, but less know about PCIE spread spectrum, also known as SRIS.
SRIS allows PCIE devices at each end of a PCIE connection to have different base clocks for the purpose of reducing EMI, but this causes latency, buffer overhead, reduced performance, and at worst instability. Disabling SRIS will mean PCIE devices revert to the expected behaviour of syncing to the same base clock allowing for stable PCIE connections; as far as I am aware this has no downsides besides potential EMI. Be warned though that some super cheap mobo i believe can lack the connections/traces required for base clock syncing, and SRIS may be forced as a cost cutting measure, but for most of us it should be beneficial to disable SRIS even without existing USB issues.
*To disable PCIE spread spectrum, in the Settings tab go to AMD CBS, NBIO Common Options, and find "SRIS" at the bottom where you can disable it.*

PCIE lanes, when not under active load/utilization, will remain connected and actually still send power and data that will put load on the IO die. It is possible to turn off idle PCIE lanes to save power and reduce load, this is know as L1, but this has a bad reputation for causing delays and issues when waking a PCIE device from L1, hence it is widely disabled by default. However, there is an alternative known as L0s, L0 means the connection is on/active, but L0s reduces the load when idle. It's primarily considered a power saving measure but reducing heat and load on these old global foundries IO die potentially frees up overhead and improves stability even if you don't care about power usage. As far as I am aware L0s provides some of the benefits of L1 without the downsides and I feel it should be the default.
*To enable PCIE L0s, in the Settings tab go to Miscellaneous, and set "PCIe ASPM Mode" to "L0s Entry".*

There are also a couple of USB specific settings. XHCI Hand-off is enabled by default but current versions of windows already have native support for the XHCI controller/USB 3, so the hand-off workaround is no longer required unless using a legacy/old OS. Legacy USB support is also enabled by default but generally not required as modern USB devices are 2.0 or greater. Both of these can be safely disabled on modern setups, and while I'm not sure there is a clear benefit, it's possible that these two defaults could contribute toward USB instability on some systems.
*To disable these, in the Settings tab go to IO Ports, USB Configuration, and set "XHCI Hand-off" and "Legacy USB Support" to disabled."*

_--Just to interject that I have done none of the OS changes he lists, simply because I have no USB issues_

"Next, there is also complexity on the OS side

Some device drivers insist on setting their interrupt priority to high to look better in benchmarks etc, and while that might mean the said network card or SSD might pointlessly have slightly reduced latency, every other device then has increased latency or can even have requests dropped as a result, this can theoretically lead to USB disconnects or reduced framerate in games, especially when more than one device driver sets itself to high. My preferred tool is the "MSI mode utility" found on a guru3d forum post, with it you can easily see the interrupt priority of irq devices, and safely set them back to undefined, correcting the driver vendor's audacious behaviour. There should be no downsides to making such a change however this has to be redone after each time the device driver is updated, and I also recommend you do not mess around with the linebased/msi settings in tool unless you know what you are doing as it can break drivers required for booting the OS.

I suspect any of these changes alone might not solve the problem depending on the system, but the accumulation of all these changes is beneficial for most systems and hopefully solves the USB problem form some people.

On the more extreme end there are of course hardware choices you can make to reduce the load on the IO die, such as a CPU with one CCD instead of two, a B550 chipset instead of X570, PCIE 3 devices (ie SSD) instead of PCIE 4, a smaller motherboard with less devices/ports and shorter trace lengths, two dram slots instead of four. It would obviously be ridiculous though to expect anybody to make such hardware changes and it's mostly an assumption, but I mention it anyway because it provides perspective on how load can accumulate on the IO die and lead to instability. The IO die is not bad, and there are other factors causing USB issues, but it is pushed to it's absolute limits."

--Thought I'd post these as they may help someone, possibly--or not, as the case may be...


----------



## ManniX-ITA

Interesting, I didn't knew what SRIS was meant to do.



Waltc said:


> To enable PCIE L0s, in the Settings tab go to Miscellaneous, and set "PCIe ASPM Mode" to "L0s Entry".


I've always disabled ASPM cause it was creating instabilities with the GPU and crashes in idle.
At some point indeed the board manufacturers started to add this setting in the BIOS which is disabled by default.
Maybe it's worth to try with the new chipset drivers but beware it can be troubling.


----------



## BTTB

Easiest upgrade ever.

Made an image of my Windows 10 System using Macrium Reflect Home (Free) and followed the instructions in the video below which is essentially deleting one file named appraiserres.dll and then installed Win 11 from the desktop.

Couldn't install Win 11 because of Fastboot as I have a PCI Raid Card which required a Legacy Setting in the Bios.
See Sig for details of my Raid Card.

Upgrade to Windows 11 on unsupported hardware - The easiest way


----------



## Waltc

ManniX-ITA said:


> Interesting, I didn't knew what SRIS was meant to do.
> 
> 
> 
> I've always disabled ASPM cause it was creating instabilities with the GPU and crashes in idle.
> At some point indeed the board manufacturers started to add this setting in the BIOS which is disabled by default.
> Maybe it's worth to try with the new chipset drivers but beware it can be troubling.


I wasn't up on SIRI, either...it is interesting...

So far, using the L0 setting hasn't caused me any problems.


----------



## des2k...

Waltc said:


> --Hey guys,
> 
> --Although I'm having no USB disconnect issues at all, I did however run across a very interesting post written by someone else that I believe might be of interest to some of you who may still have a --problem. Only thing I can say is that I have made all the recommended bios changes without difficulty and have noticed no issues with these settings, so here they are for you if you wish to give --them a spin:
> 
> "I'm mostly surprised to see many people still having issues with USB disconnects and while I cannot promise a fix for all hopefully I will provide a solution to some.
> First there are some easy changes you can make in the UEFI
> 
> Most are aware of CPU spread spectrum and the reasons to disable it, but less know about PCIE spread spectrum, also known as SRIS.
> SRIS allows PCIE devices at each end of a PCIE connection to have different base clocks for the purpose of reducing EMI, but this causes latency, buffer overhead, reduced performance, and at worst instability. Disabling SRIS will mean PCIE devices revert to the expected behaviour of syncing to the same base clock allowing for stable PCIE connections; as far as I am aware this has no downsides besides potential EMI. Be warned though that some super cheap mobo i believe can lack the connections/traces required for base clock syncing, and SRIS may be forced as a cost cutting measure, but for most of us it should be beneficial to disable SRIS even without existing USB issues.
> *To disable PCIE spread spectrum, in the Settings tab go to AMD CBS, NBIO Common Options, and find "SRIS" at the bottom where you can disable it.*
> 
> PCIE lanes, when not under active load/utilization, will remain connected and actually still send power and data that will put load on the IO die. It is possible to turn off idle PCIE lanes to save power and reduce load, this is know as L1, but this has a bad reputation for causing delays and issues when waking a PCIE device from L1, hence it is widely disabled by default. However, there is an alternative known as L0s, L0 means the connection is on/active, but L0s reduces the load when idle. It's primarily considered a power saving measure but reducing heat and load on these old global foundries IO die potentially frees up overhead and improves stability even if you don't care about power usage. As far as I am aware L0s provides some of the benefits of L1 without the downsides and I feel it should be the default.
> *To enable PCIE L0s, in the Settings tab go to Miscellaneous, and set "PCIe ASPM Mode" to "L0s Entry".*
> 
> There are also a couple of USB specific settings. XHCI Hand-off is enabled by default but current versions of windows already have native support for the XHCI controller/USB 3, so the hand-off workaround is no longer required unless using a legacy/old OS. Legacy USB support is also enabled by default but generally not required as modern USB devices are 2.0 or greater. Both of these can be safely disabled on modern setups, and while I'm not sure there is a clear benefit, it's possible that these two defaults could contribute toward USB instability on some systems.
> *To disable these, in the Settings tab go to IO Ports, USB Configuration, and set "XHCI Hand-off" and "Legacy USB Support" to disabled."*
> 
> _--Just to interject that I have done none of the OS changes he lists, simply because I have no USB issues_
> 
> "Next, there is also complexity on the OS side
> 
> Some device drivers insist on setting their interrupt priority to high to look better in benchmarks etc, and while that might mean the said network card or SSD might pointlessly have slightly reduced latency, every other device then has increased latency or can even have requests dropped as a result, this can theoretically lead to USB disconnects or reduced framerate in games, especially when more than one device driver sets itself to high. My preferred tool is the "MSI mode utility" found on a guru3d forum post, with it you can easily see the interrupt priority of irq devices, and safely set them back to undefined, correcting the driver vendor's audacious behaviour. There should be no downsides to making such a change however this has to be redone after each time the device driver is updated, and I also recommend you do not mess around with the linebased/msi settings in tool unless you know what you are doing as it can break drivers required for booting the OS.
> 
> I suspect any of these changes alone might not solve the problem depending on the system, but the accumulation of all these changes is beneficial for most systems and hopefully solves the USB problem form some people.
> 
> On the more extreme end there are of course hardware choices you can make to reduce the load on the IO die, such as a CPU with one CCD instead of two, a B550 chipset instead of X570, PCIE 3 devices (ie SSD) instead of PCIE 4, a smaller motherboard with less devices/ports and shorter trace lengths, two dram slots instead of four. It would obviously be ridiculous though to expect anybody to make such hardware changes and it's mostly an assumption, but I mention it anyway because it provides perspective on how load can accumulate on the IO die and lead to instability. The IO die is not bad, and there are other factors causing USB issues, but it is pushed to it's absolute limits."
> 
> --Thought I'd post these as they may help someone, possibly--or not, as the case may be...


no usb issues with my 3900x and x570 aorus master

still that's alot of trouble changing stuff around to fix something that is a harware flaw

the IO Hub is on the cpu package and runs it's own clock domain outside IF/mem freq domain

those USB issues are due to that freq domain not being stable, kinda like pushing IF to unstable freq

If the official bios usb fix doesn't fix those you're better off RMA the cpu and/or mobo


----------



## dosenfisch

Waltc said:


> "Next, there is also complexity on the OS side
> 
> Some device drivers insist on setting their interrupt priority to high to look better in benchmarks etc, and while that might mean the said network card or SSD might pointlessly have slightly reduced latency, every other device then has increased latency or can even have requests dropped as a result, this can theoretically lead to USB disconnects or reduced framerate in games, especially when more than one device driver sets itself to high. My preferred tool is the "MSI mode utility" found on a guru3d forum post, with it you can easily see the interrupt priority of irq devices, and safely set them back to undefined, correcting the driver vendor's audacious behaviour. There should be no downsides to making such a change however this has to be redone after each time the device driver is updated, and I also recommend you do not mess around with the linebased/msi settings in tool unless you know what you are doing as it can break drivers required for booting the OS.


I changed the interrupt priorities to undefined for everything except my old soundcard, an Asus Xonar STX. The card got a high priority (undefined was the default value) and now, I have no more dropouts or playback errors with foobar2000, when using ASIO or WASAPI.


----------



## Waltc

des2k... said:


> no usb issues with my 3900x and x570 aorus master
> 
> still that's alot of trouble changing stuff around to fix something that is a harware flaw
> 
> the IO Hub is on the cpu package and runs it's own clock domain outside IF/mem freq domain
> 
> those USB issues are due to that freq domain not being stable, kinda like pushing IF to unstable freq
> 
> If the official bios usb fix doesn't fix those you're better off RMA the cpu and/or mobo


As I mentioned, I have no USB issues, either. Never have had any. But it's actually not a "lot of trouble" at all. Takes all of ten seconds to change three bios settings... The reason I posted that is because the person who posted it originally stated that it ended some USB connection issues he was having. I hadn't looked at the settings he mentioned and I tried them out myself to no ill effect thus far, and they are operating fine. IMO, RMA'ing a mboard and changing it out is 100x the trouble of trying out a couple of settings in your bios... The problem isn't USB or the motherboards in most cases--it's the huge variety of USB devices (and their drivers) that people use, imo. Chiefly, speaking of USB headphones/sound cards here, although some people have trouble with keyboards and mice (probably drivers in those cases), USB sound devices seem most problematic for the people reporting USB issues. (I don't use USB sound, myself.) I would certainly recommend that anyone having issues try these settings before doing an RMA of his motherboard, though. Before that, even, I'd recommend they drop back to stock clocks first to see if that has an impact on their problems.


----------



## Waltc

dosenfisch said:


> I changed the interrupt priorities to undefined for everything except my old soundcard, an Asus Xonar STX. The card got a high priority (undefined was the default value) and now, I have no more dropouts or playback errors with foobar2000, when using ASIO or WASAPI.


Good deal! I've always suspected that crackling sound today, as well as other problems like you've mentioned, come primarily from bus contention of some kind because that's exactly what always caused the crackling before PCIe became the standard bus (PCI and earlier). This certainly seems to reinforce that idea. Glad it helped! I have no problems with sound or USB, but much depends on the devices people employ as opposed to their motherboard--at least those motherboards with mature bioses!


----------



## Efraine Rhyder

Efraine Rhyder said:


> This is an example of crackling i have. Sometimes i can hear it when F5 browser tab, sometime when i change them, sometimes when i open one :/
> Yeah, i tried booting from ubuntu USB, heard same crackling listening to music and changing volume... And since i have this even trough my display - all i can do now is try my old and pretty meh Thermaltake 1000W PSU (I heard it’s really really bad and shouldn’t be used that’s why I bought top class Corsair RM750x) and see if it fixes. If it does - well, we found a culprit then...


So i'm back with this issue of crackling/popping sound that happens mostly when i start applications (even explorer) or when i end some sounds abrouptly, like windows notification sounds.. Very rarelly happens during gaming.
I've been tolerating this problem for almost a year. Still have no idea what might be causing it... If anyone has any ideasI'm all ears, thank you ^^


----------



## Kha

Waltc said:


> As I mentioned, I have no USB issues, either. Never have had any. But it's actually not a "lot of trouble" at all. Takes all of ten seconds to change three bios settings... The reason I posted that is because the person who posted it originally stated that it ended some USB connection issues he was having. I hadn't looked at the settings he mentioned and I tried them out myself to no ill effect thus far, and they are operating fine. IMO, RMA'ing a mboard and changing it out is 100x the trouble of trying out a couple of settings in your bios... The problem isn't USB or the motherboards in most cases--it's the huge variety of USB devices (and their drivers) that people use, imo. Chiefly, speaking of USB headphones/sound cards here, although some people have trouble with keyboards and mice (probably drivers in those cases), USB sound devices seem most problematic for the people reporting USB issues. (I don't use USB sound, myself.) I would certainly recommend that anyone having issues try these settings before doing an RMA of his motherboard, though. Before that, even, I'd recommend they drop back to stock clocks first to see if that has an impact on their problems.


Can you tell what gpu you have and how it is installed, as in 3.0 or 4.0, X16, X8 etc ?


----------



## Diablo85

Waltc said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> --Hey guys,
> 
> --Although I'm having no USB disconnect issues at all, I did however run across a very interesting post written by someone else that I believe might be of interest to some of you who may still have a --problem. Only thing I can say is that I have made all the recommended bios changes without difficulty and have noticed no issues with these settings, so here they are for you if you wish to give --them a spin:
> 
> "I'm mostly surprised to see many people still having issues with USB disconnects and while I cannot promise a fix for all hopefully I will provide a solution to some.
> First there are some easy changes you can make in the UEFI
> 
> Most are aware of CPU spread spectrum and the reasons to disable it, but less know about PCIE spread spectrum, also known as SRIS.
> SRIS allows PCIE devices at each end of a PCIE connection to have different base clocks for the purpose of reducing EMI, but this causes latency, buffer overhead, reduced performance, and at worst instability. Disabling SRIS will mean PCIE devices revert to the expected behaviour of syncing to the same base clock allowing for stable PCIE connections; as far as I am aware this has no downsides besides potential EMI. Be warned though that some super cheap mobo i believe can lack the connections/traces required for base clock syncing, and SRIS may be forced as a cost cutting measure, but for most of us it should be beneficial to disable SRIS even without existing USB issues.
> *To disable PCIE spread spectrum, in the Settings tab go to AMD CBS, NBIO Common Options, and find "SRIS" at the bottom where you can disable it.*
> 
> PCIE lanes, when not under active load/utilization, will remain connected and actually still send power and data that will put load on the IO die. It is possible to turn off idle PCIE lanes to save power and reduce load, this is know as L1, but this has a bad reputation for causing delays and issues when waking a PCIE device from L1, hence it is widely disabled by default. However, there is an alternative known as L0s, L0 means the connection is on/active, but L0s reduces the load when idle. It's primarily considered a power saving measure but reducing heat and load on these old global foundries IO die potentially frees up overhead and improves stability even if you don't care about power usage. As far as I am aware L0s provides some of the benefits of L1 without the downsides and I feel it should be the default.
> *To enable PCIE L0s, in the Settings tab go to Miscellaneous, and set "PCIe ASPM Mode" to "L0s Entry".*
> 
> There are also a couple of USB specific settings. XHCI Hand-off is enabled by default but current versions of windows already have native support for the XHCI controller/USB 3, so the hand-off workaround is no longer required unless using a legacy/old OS. Legacy USB support is also enabled by default but generally not required as modern USB devices are 2.0 or greater. Both of these can be safely disabled on modern setups, and while I'm not sure there is a clear benefit, it's possible that these two defaults could contribute toward USB instability on some systems.
> *To disable these, in the Settings tab go to IO Ports, USB Configuration, and set "XHCI Hand-off" and "Legacy USB Support" to disabled."*
> 
> _--Just to interject that I have done none of the OS changes he lists, simply because I have no USB issues_
> 
> "Next, there is also complexity on the OS side
> 
> Some device drivers insist on setting their interrupt priority to high to look better in benchmarks etc, and while that might mean the said network card or SSD might pointlessly have slightly reduced latency, every other device then has increased latency or can even have requests dropped as a result, this can theoretically lead to USB disconnects or reduced framerate in games, especially when more than one device driver sets itself to high. My preferred tool is the "MSI mode utility" found on a guru3d forum post, with it you can easily see the interrupt priority of irq devices, and safely set them back to undefined, correcting the driver vendor's audacious behaviour. There should be no downsides to making such a change however this has to be redone after each time the device driver is updated, and I also recommend you do not mess around with the linebased/msi settings in tool unless you know what you are doing as it can break drivers required for booting the OS.
> 
> I suspect any of these changes alone might not solve the problem depending on the system, but the accumulation of all these changes is beneficial for most systems and hopefully solves the USB problem form some people.
> 
> On the more extreme end there are of course hardware choices you can make to reduce the load on the IO die, such as a CPU with one CCD instead of two, a B550 chipset instead of X570, PCIE 3 devices (ie SSD) instead of PCIE 4, a smaller motherboard with less devices/ports and shorter trace lengths, two dram slots instead of four. It would obviously be ridiculous though to expect anybody to make such hardware changes and it's mostly an assumption, but I mention it anyway because it provides perspective on how load can accumulate on the IO die and lead to instability. The IO die is not bad, and there are other factors causing USB issues, but it is pushed to it's absolute limits."
> 
> --Thought I'd post these as they may help someone, possibly--or not, as the case may be...


I don't have this issue with USB, but I'm wondering if this might fix my issue of having to set my GPU slot (3080 ti) to PCI-E 3.0 instead of auto (which worked fine with a 3070) to stop the 3080 ti from running at super low load when set to auto or PCI-E 4.0? All games run sub 15 FPS and stutter like mad unless I set it to PCI-E 3. I have a 5900x and X570 Xtreme. i have 2 nvme drives in slot A and slot B, 1 SATA SSD and 1 SATA HDD.


----------



## ghiga_andrei

Waltc said:


> As I mentioned, I have no USB issues, either. Never have had any. But it's actually not a "lot of trouble" at all. Takes all of ten seconds to change three bios settings... The reason I posted that is because the person who posted it originally stated that it ended some USB connection issues he was having. I hadn't looked at the settings he mentioned and I tried them out myself to no ill effect thus far, and they are operating fine. IMO, RMA'ing a mboard and changing it out is 100x the trouble of trying out a couple of settings in your bios... The problem isn't USB or the motherboards in most cases--it's the huge variety of USB devices (and their drivers) that people use, imo. Chiefly, speaking of USB headphones/sound cards here, although some people have trouble with keyboards and mice (probably drivers in those cases), USB sound devices seem most problematic for the people reporting USB issues. (I don't use USB sound, myself.) I would certainly recommend that anyone having issues try these settings before doing an RMA of his motherboard, though. Before that, even, I'd recommend they drop back to stock clocks first to see if that has an impact on their problems.


While I don't argue with what you said, I wonder if these settings actually fix the problem, why would the team of engineers at AMD not think of this and give this as a solution or at least temporary fix or even take care of it once and for all in a bios update ? Are they really that incompetent ? All of them working on this issue ?


----------



## incog

Hey y'all. 

So I went and purchased an 5800X and an X570 Auros Elite Wifi. Everything works... okay'ish. The RAM slots are an issue though. I have 2x8 Gb of RAM (DDR4, etc.) and they work in slots A1 and A2. However anything put in B1 and B2 just don't get detected. Like, period. It won't even go to BIOS if I try to put a single slot of RAM into only a B slot. If I do the unrecommended thing of putting both ram sticks in A1 and A2, the system detects all 16 Gb of RAM. Which isn't dual channel. It sucks but I guess I can sort of live with it for now.

I unmounted and remounted the CPU to see if I had any bent pins or anything. It was no luck. 

At this point I'm wondering if the B slots are dead or if it's a BIOS issue. It's currently running F35. 

I'm tempted to return the board and get another one, but I'm wondering if there's a way to tinker with this without having to resort to that. I don't want to not use my computer if at all possible. 

What are you guys thinking? I'm newbie, I know the folks on this board are highly knowledgeable.


----------



## ManniX-ITA

incog said:


> I'm tempted to return the board and get another one, but I'm wondering if there's a way to tinker with this without having to resort to that. I don't want to not use my computer if at all possible.


If the slots are faulty I would 100% return the board. If it's defective it could get worse with time.


----------



## OldBones

incog said:


> Hey y'all.
> 
> So I went and purchased an 5800X and an X570 Auros Elite Wifi. Everything works... okay'ish. The RAM slots are an issue though. I have 2x8 Gb of RAM (DDR4, etc.) and they work in slots A1 and A2. However anything put in B1 and B2 just don't get detected. Like, period. It won't even go to BIOS if I try to put a single slot of RAM into only a B slot. If I do the unrecommended thing of putting both ram sticks in A1 and A2, the system detects all 16 Gb of RAM. Which isn't dual channel. It sucks but I guess I can sort of live with it for now.


Try putting them into the A2/B2 slots like it says in the manual. If that don't work then maybe it's a Ram compatibility issue. Try some other ram.


----------



## ManniX-ITA

OldBones said:


> So you're another one of these guys that can't be bothered to read the manual first eh? And you wonder why you have problems. WHEN YOU ARE ONLY INSTALLING 2 STICKS OF RAM THEY GO IN THE A2/B2 SLOTS ONLY..................


Yes, for optimal performances. But it doesn't explain why it's not posting; a single stick in a Bx slot or both sticks in B1/B2 should work.


----------



## OldBones

ManniX-ITA said:


> Yes, for optimal performances. But it doesn't explain why it's not posting; a single stick in a Bx slot or both sticks in B1/B2 should work.


Well it could also be a Bios issue. He might need to update the Bios. GB often issues Bios updates to remedy Ram Compatibility problems. Just updated my X570 Master bios recently for that exact reason.


----------



## ManniX-ITA

OldBones said:


> Well it could also be a Bios issue. He might need to update the Bios. GB often issues Bios updates to remedy Ram Compatibility problems. Just updated my X570 Master bios recently for that exact reason.


He's running already F35. The only update is F36e which is the almost useless 1.2.0.4a with the VDDG voltage issue.
Did you have the same exact issue? Only Bx slots populated not posting?
Maybe it's worth testing an old release before going for the RMA.


----------



## OldBones

ManniX-ITA said:


> He's running already F35. The only update is F36e which is the almost useless 1.2.0.4a with the VDDG voltage issue.
> Did you have the same exact issue? Only Bx slots populated not posting?
> Maybe it's worth testing an old release before going for the RMA.


Well, if I'm reading it right, the Ryzen Memory Controller is located on the processor soooooooo it could be a Bios issue, a Mobo issue, a Ram compatibility issue or his Ryzen Processor. 4 things that could be causing the problems (that's assuming the rig was assembled correctly to begin with and the ram and processor were seated correctly). Gotta run...........


----------



## incog

Sorry, I should have been more clear. I started off with putting both RAM modules in the A2 and B2 slots. That's when it ran without detecting the RAM in B2 (I noticed from Windows that only 8Gb of RAM was present). I reseated and checked both RAM sticks and tried every configuration. The only configurations that work is seating both A1 and A2 or a single stick in A1 or A2. It's like the B slots don't exist. I also know that both RAM sticks are working given that both of them were able to boot to windows when in an A slot. 

I also reseated the CPU after carefully checking to see if I had bent any pins on it. I read somewhere that a bent pin could result in RAM modules not being detected in certain slots. 

I haven't tried to roll back to an earlier BIOS but I had considered doing it. I think I may try F34. Reading through this thread, it seems that different BIOSs seem to treat RAM modules different. users mentioning that BIOS updates were required to get their ram to "play nicely" for example. 

Getting my system to boot and even getting both RAM sticks to work is not an issue. The issue is that my motherboard's B slots are simply not working. A RAM module in a B slot won't even get to the BIOS. 

I do have an old stick of DDR4 RAM lying around that I could try to use, it does seem that there are compatibility issues with these motherboards and certain types of RAM. I'd just find it odd that the RAM would be fine with A slots but not B slots. 

I did some google searching to find people with the same issue as me and there was never really a resolution that I could find. That's why I believe the board itself to be a problem. Another possibility is that I'm somehow shorting the board from behind, but I deem that unlikely as I was careful to remove any unneeded standoffs. 

I believe that, short of returning the motherboard (which I don't want to do for sake of convenience), my best bet lies in finding BIOS versions that won't bug out the B slots. I'm not exactly hopeful however. Thank you OldBones and Mannix for the advice in this thread, at least I know that I haven't missed anything obvious as a novice.  Much appreciated.


----------



## des2k...

incog said:


> Sorry, I should have been more clear. I started off with putting both RAM modules in the A2 and B2 slots. That's when it ran without detecting the RAM in B2 (I noticed from Windows that only 8Gb of RAM was present). I reseated and checked both RAM sticks and tried every configuration. The only configurations that work is seating both A1 and A2 or a single stick in A1 or A2. It's like the B slots don't exist. I also know that both RAM sticks are working given that both of them were able to boot to windows when in an A slot.
> 
> I also reseated the CPU after carefully checking to see if I had bent any pins on it. I read somewhere that a bent pin could result in RAM modules not being detected in certain slots.
> 
> I haven't tried to roll back to an earlier BIOS but I had considered doing it. I think I may try F34. Reading through this thread, it seems that different BIOSs seem to treat RAM modules different. users mentioning that BIOS updates were required to get their ram to "play nicely" for example.
> 
> Getting my system to boot and even getting both RAM sticks to work is not an issue. The issue is that my motherboard's B slots are simply not working. A RAM module in a B slot won't even get to the BIOS.
> 
> I do have an old stick of DDR4 RAM lying around that I could try to use, it does seem that there are compatibility issues with these motherboards and certain types of RAM. I'd just find it odd that the RAM would be fine with A slots but not B slots.
> 
> I did some google searching to find people with the same issue as me and there was never really a resolution that I could find. That's why I believe the board itself to be a problem. Another possibility is that I'm somehow shorting the board from behind, but I deem that unlikely as I was careful to remove any unneeded standoffs.
> 
> I believe that, short of returning the motherboard (which I don't want to do for sake of convenience), my best bet lies in finding BIOS versions that won't bug out the B slots. I'm not exactly hopeful however. Thank you OldBones and Mannix for the advice in this thread, at least I know that I haven't missed anything obvious as a novice.  Much appreciated.


bios versions have nothing to do with 4dimms not working, you're looking at mobo or cpu memory controller issues

original bios F3-F4 4dimms worked for my aorus master


----------



## betagoo

Very slow USB after upgrading to Windows 11.
Motherboard Gigabyte Aorus Ultra x570 rev.1.0
Bios is newest.


----------



## 99belle99

betagoo said:


> Very slow USB after upgrading to Windows 11.
> Motherboard Gigabyte Aorus Ultra x570 rev.1.0
> Bios is newest.


I have the same board and no issues. But I'm on F35b


----------



## Username1111

99belle99 said:


> I have the same board and no issues. But I'm on F35b


Where can I get F35b (Aorus Ultra x570 rev.1.1/1.2)?


----------



## 99belle99

Username1111 said:


> Where can I get F35b (Aorus Ultra x570 rev.1.1/1.2)?


I got it from the Gigabyte website. I have a Ultra rev 1.0


----------



## overpower

Username1111 said:


> Where can I get F35b (Aorus Ultra x570 rev.1.1/1.2)?


replace the letter "d" with "b" after you copy the link address on the bios dl page


----------



## Username1111

overpower said:


> replace the letter "d" with "b" after you copy the link address on the bios dl page


Thank you! It really works!


----------



## overpower

Username1111 said:


> Thank you! It really works!


You can do this with any bios version. 😉


----------



## des2k...

there's agesa 1.2.0.5 on Asus with new SMU for cpus; any news from gigabyte ? beta download?


----------



## PiotrMKG

des2k... said:


> there's agesa 1.2.0.5 on Asus with new SMU for cpus; any news from gigabyte ? beta download?


They are still figuring out how did they ended up ransomwared twice in the same year 🤦‍♂️


----------



## Beerboat

x570 Aorus Ultra rev 1.0
F35d
2021/10/13
• Major vulnerabilities updates, customers are strongly encouraged to update to this release at the earliest.
Credits to "Assaf Carlsbad and Itai Liba from SentinelOne"

• Introduce capsule BIOS support starting this version.
Customers will NOT be able to reverse to previous BIOS version due to major vulnerabilities concerns.

Checksum : 2DFA
Update AGESA ComboV2 1.2.0.4 A
Change default status of AMD PSP fTPM to Enabled for addressing basic Windows 11 requirements (https://support.microsoft.com/windows/1fd5a332-360d-4f46-a1e7-ae6b0c90645c)
Has anyone seen these new comments on "major vulnerabilities"? I'm on F34 waiting for a stable build but now I wonder if I should just update the bios...


----------



## ManniX-ITA

Beerboat said:


> Has anyone seen these new comments on "major vulnerabilities"? I'm on F34 waiting for a stable build but now I wonder if I should just update the bios...


There are a lot of security vulnerabilities in UEFI...
I guess the most concerning is about the S3 boot script:

_In a nutshell, the S3 boot script is a data structure that lists the actions the firmware must take in order to correctly recover from the S3 sleep state. _

A virus could enable S3 standby and hid itself in this boot script, which can be freely modified at OS level without special privileges, to restore its code in case of disinfection.
This update probably is protecting this part of the BIOS from unauthorized write access.


----------



## Beerboat

ManniX-ITA said:


> There are a lot of security vulnerabilities in UEFI...
> I guess the most concerning is about the S3 boot script:
> 
> _In a nutshell, the S3 boot script is a data structure that lists the actions the firmware must take in order to correctly recover from the S3 sleep state. _
> 
> A virus could enable S3 standby and hid itself in this boot script, which can be freely modified at OS level without special privileges, to restore its code in case of disinfection.
> This update probably is protecting this part of the BIOS from unauthorized write access.


MannIx, would you recommend an update to F35 for the reasons you stated above? I'm kind of fed up with unstable builds but if it's for security reasons...


----------



## ManniX-ITA

Beerboat said:


> MannIx, would you recommend an update to F35 for the reasons you stated above? I'm kind of fed up with unstable builds but if it's for security reasons...


That's a big fat question... is it going to work for you CPU? It is stable this new version?

You'll not be able to roll back to a previous version, it's extremely dangerous.
You could end up with a more safer machine but... unusable.

Considering that no other board manufacturer went for this approach so far, I'd wait.


----------



## ManniX-ITA

ManniX-ITA said:


> Considering that no other board manufacturer went for this approach so far, I'd wait.


I really don't understand why they didn't retain the possibility to downgrade via USB stick and Q-Flash.
It's really looking for troubles but yeah... as said above after 2 attacks their state of mind it's probably not the best.


----------



## des2k...

interesting... but Amd has some big list of security to fix, recently disclosed for Ryzen. 

Agesa 1.2.0.5 for example updates all SMU for all Ryzen models. So I'm sure there's many more to come.

Having bios lock as "prevent roll back" is garbage since we have dual bios on this board

The idea of getting locked on a gigabyte bios is crazy considering 90% of their bios are garbage.


----------



## LionAlonso

ManniX-ITA said:


> I really don't understand why they didn't retain the possibility to downgrade via USB stick and Q-Flash.
> It's really looking for troubles but yeah... as said above after 2 attacks their state of mind it's probably not the best.


It seems that is agesa 1.2.0.4 again, so vddg voltages probably not patched.
This seems like a disaster, dont update.
Anyways, im out of the boat, i have an i9-12900k coming tomorrow, i have to say i didnt have a lot of problems with ryzen, but gigabyte… not anymore.
Thanks to everyone who contributed in this thread, especially to ManniX and Veii for the ddr4 OC part, I have learn a lot with you guys.
Who knows, maybe we will meet again at zen 4!


----------



## des2k...

ManniX-ITA said:


> That's a big fat question... is it going to work for you CPU? It is stable this new version?
> 
> You'll not be able to roll back to a previous version, it's extremely dangerous.
> You could end up with a more safer machine but... unusable.
> 
> Considering that no other board manufacturer went for this approach so far, I'd wait.


it's amd agesa and gigabyte bios, so you'll end up more towards unstable garbage. Safer is worthless if PBO, cstate & mem oc are not working.


----------



## ryouiki

The BIOS for X570 Aorus Master now has the same warning on it... but that is still F35E version that was released months ago with VDDG voltage issue.

And yes, you cannot revert from that BIOS with QFlash / Efiflash.... however you can revert it with Q-Flash+ (I went from F35E to F34 this way). If you attempt to flash an older BIOS it will complain that the older version is not applicable to the motherboard.


----------



## zware62

ryouiki said:


> The BIOS for X570 Aorus Master now has the same warning on it... but that is still F35E version that was released months ago with VDDG voltage issue.
> 
> And yes, you cannot revert from that BIOS with QFlash / Efiflash.... however you can revert it with Q-Flash+ (I went from F35E to F34 this way). If you attempt to flash an older BIOS it will complain that the older version is not applicable to the motherboard.


I think that I did revert from 35e to 34 via @BIOS utility 1 month ago. Reason for reverting was huge number of whea errors. Nothing complained that going to 34 is not permitted.


----------



## Waltc

Beerboat said:


> x570 Aorus Ultra rev 1.0
> F35d
> 2021/10/13
> • Major vulnerabilities updates, customers are strongly encouraged to update to this release at the earliest.
> Credits to "Assaf Carlsbad and Itai Liba from SentinelOne"
> 
> • Introduce capsule BIOS support starting this version.
> Customers will NOT be able to reverse to previous BIOS version due to major vulnerabilities concerns.
> 
> Checksum : 2DFA
> Update AGESA ComboV2 1.2.0.4 A
> Change default status of AMD PSP fTPM to Enabled for addressing basic Windows 11 requirements (https://support.microsoft.com/windows/1fd5a332-360d-4f46-a1e7-ae6b0c90645c)
> Has anyone seen these new comments on "major vulnerabilities"? I'm on F34 waiting for a stable build but now I wonder if I should just update the bios...


Same warning for F35e for x570 Master. It wasn't there before now, so I wonder if this is a new F35e even though the initial date for the bios hasn't changed. Trying to figure out what problem this is supposed to be the solution for. If running Win10/11 UEFI, properly installed, running secure boot defeats any malware that tries to load under the firmware where the Windows AV programs cannot see it. I'll stick with my problem-free F34 until I learn a lot more about this. Is this GB's way of telling us that it has discovered that all previous bios versions contain malware after a certain date? I also find it odd that they change the default for fTPM specifically for Win11--but leave CSM enabled as the default setting. Very strange.


----------



## Waltc

zware62 said:


> I think that I did revert from 35e to 34 via @BIOS utility 1 month ago. Reason for reverting was huge number of whea errors. Nothing complained that going to 34 is not permitted.


I remember seeing several posts like yours--so this "F35e" must be a new bios version, then--nice of them to tell us. F35f would have made a lot more sense, imo.


----------



## ryouiki

zware62 said:


> I think that I did revert from 35e to 34 via @BIOS utility 1 month ago. Reason for reverting was huge number of whea errors. Nothing complained that going to 34 is not permitted.


I've never installed any of Gigabytes software so can't comment here, I just know EFIflash from DOS and QFlash from BIOS will not allow you to revert.



Waltc said:


> I remember seeing several posts like yours--so this "F35e" must be a new bios version, then--nice of them to tell us. F35f would have made a lot more sense, imo.


It is the same file... I still had F35E BIOS file on USB stick from when it was first released... the current link shows to be identical.


----------



## overpower

ryouiki said:


> I've never installed any of Gigabytes software so can't comment here, I just know EFIflash from DOS and QFlash from BIOS will not allow you to revert.


I think you can go back from a beta version to a stable one. Since 35 hasn't a stable version yet, you can flash f34


----------



## Waltc

ryouiki said:


> It is the same file... I still had F35E BIOS file on USB stick from when it was first released... the current link shows to be identical.


So you think they are lying when they said you cannot install an earlier bios version once F35e is installed? It doesn't matter what the link shows--what matters is the file itself. Additionally, when F35e first went up on the main GB sites there was no such description for it. I mean this is simple enough to understand, I think...

Either that, or the people who say they installed F35e and then reverted to an earlier bios version are mistaken. GB could certainly do better than this!

Link:









X570 AORUS MASTER (rev. 1.0) Support | Motherboard - GIGABYTE U.S.A.


Lasting Quality from GIGABYTE.GIGABYTE Ultra Durable™ motherboards bring together a unique blend of features and technologies that offer users the absolute ...




www.gigabyte.com


----------



## ryouiki

Waltc said:


> So you think they are lying when they said you cannot install an earlier bios version once F35e is installed? It doesn't matter what the link shows--what matters is the file itself. Additionally, when F35e first went up on the main GB sites there was no such description for it. I mean this is simple enough to understand, I think...
> 
> Either that, or the people who say they installed F35e and then reverted to an earlier bios version are mistaken. GB could certainly do better than this!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> X570 AORUS MASTER (rev. 1.0) Support | Motherboard - GIGABYTE U.S.A.
> 
> 
> Lasting Quality from GIGABYTE.GIGABYTE Ultra Durable™ motherboards bring together a unique blend of features and technologies that offer users the absolute ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.gigabyte.com


I'm not sure what the confusion is.... I noted that there were issues trying to revert from F35E back to F34 over a month ago:



ryouiki said:


> Right so after F35D/E EFIFLASH says "BIOS is protected by secureflash", and it considered any previous BIOS versions (F34 for example) to be invalid.
> 
> I ended up having to QFlash+ the board back to F34... I'm staying away from F35 at this point.


The BIOS file at that time, is binary identical to the one you can download from the link right now... nothing there has changed. You can even note the dates inside the .ZIP archive.

I don't know anything about @BIOS, but the EFIFLASH utility included with their bios downloads will _NOT_ let you revert. I was only able to do so with QFlash+ (board flashback feature).


----------



## gvansly1

• Major vulnerabilities updates, customers are strongly encouraged to update to this release at the earliest. 

Seriously? The grammatical errors are a RED flag for me......No thanks to F35e


----------



## des2k...

gvansly1 said:


> • Major vulnerabilities updates, customers are strongly encouraged to update to this release at the earliest.
> 
> Seriously? The grammatical errors are a RED flag for me......No thanks to F35e


lol, they mention sentinelone on the bios page, enterprise security... ransomeware protection..... right....









Firewall Control - Feature Spotlight


Endpoint Firewall Control allows IT & security teams to manage and enforce network access policy to and from endpoints, even outside the corporate network




www.sentinelone.com





something doesn't add up here !
what is gigabyte up to ?

We need agesa 1.2.0.5 not this locked garbage F35 bios.
I want my VDDG voltage & cState fixed on my Zen2 3900x.

It's really annoying to have to run global cstate / df cstate off not to have the stupid board power cycle during low load with F34 !


----------



## des2k...

oh yeah, garbage scaremongering

now we know what security end point your run at HQ, Gigabyte ! lmao 😄


----------



## overpower

They didnt even bother to change the date on this one. On ultra the changelog changed but not the bios version. It's still f35d


----------



## SacraficeMyGoat

Anyone have any tips for settings up a fan curve on my case fans (attached to my corsair AIO)? I have a custom non aggressive fan curve set up in the BIOS, but it keeps ramping up extremely high.

Is there software I can use to control the fan speeds rather than the BIOS? Thanks.


----------



## des2k...

SacraficeMyGoat said:


> Anyone have any tips for settings up a fan curve on my case fans (attached to my corsair AIO)? I have a custom non aggressive fan curve set up in the BIOS, but it keeps ramping up extremely high.
> 
> Is there software I can use to control the fan speeds rather than the BIOS? Thanks.


No idea about other models, but the x570 aorus master

you do have "Temperature Interval" 0 being no delay for next ramp up/down, so you can increase that.

If temperature input is CPU then it's tdie which does spike like crazy

I usually have flat line, small ramp up, another flat line.

The board does include a temp sensor, so you can tape that to your AIO rad with thermal tape or pad so your temperature input is not tdie from the cpu. Idle should be ~22c , load 30c+ for water temps.


----------



## 99belle99

des2k... said:


> No idea about other models, but the x570 aorus master (this thread),


This thread is for all Gigabyte X570 Aorus MB's, not just master...

But your onto something with the temp senor my Ultra model came with two sensors but I'm not sure if lower tier ones did also.


----------



## SacraficeMyGoat

des2k... said:


> No idea about other models, but the x570 aorus master (this thread),
> 
> you do have "Temperature Interval" 0 being no delay for next ramp up/down, so you can increase that.
> 
> If temperature input is CPU then it's tdie which does spike like crazy
> 
> I usually have flat line, small ramp up, another flat line.
> 
> The board does include a temp sensor, so you can tape that to your AIO rad with thermal tape or pad so your temperature input is not tdie from the cpu. Idle should be ~22c , load 30c+ for water temps.


Appreciate the response, i'll definitely check this setting out. I do have it set to CPU, so perhaps that's what is causing the crazy ramping.

I did find out I can set a fan curve in corsair iCue, which if possible, i'd much rather use than the BIOS. If I wanted to use the iCue fan curve, rather than the BIOS fan curve, do you happen to know if I need to select a particular setting in the BIOS so it doesn't override my iCue settings?


----------



## superleeds27

des2k... said:


> lol, they mention sentinelone on the bios page, enterprise security... ransomeware protection..... right....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Firewall Control - Feature Spotlight
> 
> 
> Endpoint Firewall Control allows IT & security teams to manage and enforce network access policy to and from endpoints, even outside the corporate network
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.sentinelone.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> something doesn't add up here !
> what is gigabyte up to ?
> 
> We need agesa 1.2.0.5 not this locked garbage F35 bios.
> I want my VDDG voltage & cState fixed on my Zen2 3900x.
> 
> It's really annoying to have to run global cstate / df cstate off not to have the stupid board power cycle during low load with F34 !


Yeah something looks a bit off. 

Unless there werr vulnerabilities in BIOS releases after the ransomware attacks?

Something seems off, can't figure out what!


----------



## Waltc

It just gets more weird...went back this morning to check the bioses on the main GB site--I do it every morning--and now the text that had been there about not being able to go back to an earlier bios after installing F35e has been removed!... Thanks GB, for being so clear about it. Lot of wasted time thinking about that--;/
I'm scared to say anything definite about F35e because by tomorrow it may have changed! I'll wait until they do a final F35.


----------



## ljmadness

Hi,
I have an aorus master rev 1.0 and currently on F31k, but I recently got an Nvidia 3090 card and I want to take advantage of the resizable bar support. What is a relatively good stable version of the F3x bios to upgrade to without these vddg voltage issues that people are talking about.


----------



## 99belle99

ljmadness said:


> Hi,
> I have an aorus master rev 1.0 and currently on F31k, but I recently got an Nvidia 3090 card and I want to take advantage of the resizable bar support. What is a relatively good stable version of the F3x bios to upgrade to without these vddg voltage issues that people are talking about.


Currently on F35b and no issue running IF 1900Mhz 3800MHz RAM with a 3700X. I haven't upgraded since as those voltage issues were found. So as soon as they are fixed I will update also for security reason as well so hopefully we see a fixed bios released this side of Christmas.


----------



## superleeds27

Waltc said:


> It just gets more weird...went back this morning to check the bioses on the main GB site--I do it every morning--and now the text that had been there about not being able to go back to an earlier bios after installing F35e has been removed!... Thanks GB, for being so clear about it. Lot of wasted time thinking about that--;/
> I'm scared to say anything definite about F35e because by tomorrow it may have changed! I'll wait until they do a final F35.


Still showing the capsule bios text for me on the elite


----------



## Waltc

Here's what it's not showing any longer:

• Introduce capsule BIOS support starting this version.
*Customers will NOT be able to reverse to previous BIOS version due to major vulnerabilities concerns.*

The line above which I have highlighted in bold has been removed from the original text.


----------



## BedroQuendo

Waltc said:


> The line above which I have highlighted in bold has been removed from the original text.


Oh my, you're right.
Out of my curiosity i took a look at their Intel motherboards at the official website and the weirdest part is that this quote you have highlighted is still present on them, at least for me 🤔 example link: H410M DS2V V3 (rev. 1.0) Support | Motherboard - GIGABYTE Global
I don't have a x570 Aorus but i do have a B450m DS3H updated at F62c, not D. (That was the first version from Gigabyte that enables TPM by default) I almost would update if i didn't google this new D bios


----------



## dansi

did other motherboard vendors release a new security bios? 
or only gigabyte?
it would suck if gigabyte have left a big hole in their amd bios...for so long?


----------



## BedroQuendo

dansi said:


> did other motherboard vendors release a new security bios?
> or only gigabyte?


Only Gigabyte apparently. Couldn't see similar and recent patches on Asus, ASRock or MSI products :\


----------



## ryouiki

dansi said:


> did other motherboard vendors release a new security bios?
> or only gigabyte?
> it would suck if gigabyte have left a big hole in their amd bios...for so long?


Judging from the notice on Gigabyte page said:

1.) Capsule Module

From my understanding of AMI documentation this basically means the EFI firmware/BIOS is signed/can be verified to be "untampered" with. As far as I'm aware, ASUS/ASRock/etc. have been doing this for quite some time (I know my Intel Z97 and AMD X470 ASUS boards used these).

The downside to this is because they are now signed if you want to do custom modifications to the BIOS (update EFI modules like AMD-RAID, Intel RST, Intel NIC, etc.) the BIOS flashing utilities will reject the custom BIOS and you usually have to either use flashback or some modified BIOS flashing utility.

_*This is likely why they have the "unable to revert" statement on these BIOS files.... it is possible to go back but the standard flashing utilities will reject non-capsule BIOS once one has been applied.*_

2.) The "security vulnerability" isn't with CVE # etc, so anyone's guess exactly which one applied here. The Sentinel One's researchers credited here seem to be interested in EFI/SMU exploits:

Adventures From UEFI Land: the Hunt For the S3 Boot Script - SentinelLabs

Also this doesn't just apply to AMD BIOS, but Intel as well... so researchers that like to fiddle with EFI + Gigabyte Securing/Signing EFI... you can make your own assumptions from there.

At the end of the day though... these type of exploits are irrelevant to "enthusiast" users.

*Edit: If you really want to get tin-foil hat, then maybe Gigabyte's BIOS repo was compromised as part of recent issues they've had, and this is to protect against malicious BIOS being released that look "official".*


----------



## ljmadness

99belle99 said:


> Currently on F35b and no issue running IF 1900Mhz 3800MHz RAM with a 3700X. I haven't upgraded since as those voltage issues were found. So as soon as they are fixed I will update also for security reason as well so hopefully we see a fixed bios released this side of Christmas.


Do you have a link for F35b or where I can dl it? I checked tweaktown no luck.


----------



## pyre_

Hi All,

Just hoping for a bit of advice around a lingering issue that's come up in multiple forums about this board (Aorus Elite wifi x570) when I've searched.

I've just upgraded to another NVME/M2 drive. When I initially installed the board a few years ago the screw in the standoff post broke off inside the standoff, apparently it appears to be a bit of a common issue from the google searches I've run, but almost no advice on any kind of fix.

For now, I've got the NVME installed with the heatsink on, but the heatsink it isn't screwed in (just "stuck" to the drive). The #1 NVME slot standoff appears to be fixed and non removable (?). Any ideas in how to remove the screw trapped inside? Are there third party standoffs that are purchasable?

Also to add as well, I'd upgraded at the same time to F36E, but after a million bluescreens and me playing around with manual memory timings (XMP caused instant bluescreen with this bios) I reverted to F34 and not a single problem since... will definitely keep an eye on this thread....


----------



## ManniX-ITA

ljmadness said:


> Do you have a link for F35b or where I can dl it? I checked tweaktown no luck.





https://download.gigabyte.com/FileList/BIOS/mb_bios_x570-aorus-master_f35b.zip


----------



## ryouiki

Stasio posted that AGESA 1.2.0.5 is under validation in the other forums, so maybe we will see a newer release soon, 1.2.0.4A is too broken to use.


----------



## ryouiki

ryouiki said:


> 2.) The "security vulnerability" isn't with CVE # etc, so anyone's guess exactly which one applied here. The Sentinel One's researchers credited here seem to be interested in EFI/SMU exploits:
> 
> Adventures From UEFI Land: the Hunt For the S3 Boot Script - SentinelLabs
> 
> Also this doesn't just apply to AMD BIOS, but Intel as well... so researchers that like to fiddle with EFI + Gigabyte Securing/Signing EFI... you can make your own assumptions from there.


----------



## Waltc

Looks like the vulnerability concerns systems that sleep, then resume--the boot script is bugged when coming out of sleep. Didn't read all of it at SentinelLabs...but I don't use sleep, so I guess I don't have to worry about it... Anyway, I'll wait for F35 final.


----------



## mildewrose123

loadinglevelone said:


> I'm having some ram/bios issues on my X570 Aorus Elite.
> 
> I've been running my board with bios F10a ever since I got it and it's been rock solid. Never a BSOD ever.
> Then I upgraded the bios yesterday to the latest f36e (because windows 11 tpm), and the mobo does not like my ram anymore. Getting random BSODs all over.
> Going back to the old bios version again fixes the problem.
> 
> No overclock, no changes to neither bios versions.
> The only change I made to both bios versions was to set dram voltage to 1.350 (as per xmp). In the F10a bios I had set the Ddram termination to 0.675V, as bios F10a did not automatically set this correctly. It assumed 1.2V dram voltage, so the termination voltage was set to 0.600V.
> 
> Note: In the f36e bios it is no longer possible to set absolute value for the termination voltage, only offset. So I assume the bios automatically sets it to half the dram voltage? The actual voltage set is not displayed as it was in bios rev F10a, so I have no way of knowing what the actual termination voltage is set at. Could this be the culprit, that I have to manually set the offset to +0.075V?
> 
> Something is clearly different between the bios versions as my ram works flawlessly with the older bios. Any help is appreciated.


Thank god it's not just me. I've had to leave my memory to default profile instead of profile 1 for faster speed. Hope they fix this soon.


----------



## zware62

99belle99 said:


> Currently on F35b and no issue running IF 1900Mhz 3800MHz RAM with a 3700X. I haven't upgraded since as those voltage issues were found. So as soon as they are fixed I will update also for security reason as well so hopefully we see a fixed bios released this side of Christmas.


i have done 35b yesterday... works fine so far.... Typically i would have problem when on 34 after week or 2!


----------



## Leftezog

Hello to everyone. So what is the best stable bios for ram oc right now for Aorus Master? F34 or F33?


----------



## Waltc

Leftezog said:


> Hello to everyone. So what is the best stable bios for ram oc right now for Aorus Master? F34 or F33?


No Problems with F34 & 4x8GB 3733MHz/1867MHz Uncore @ 1.35GHz (see sig for details)


----------



## Leftezog

Waltc said:


> No Problems with F34 & 4x8GB 3733MHz/1867MHz Uncore @ 1.35GHz (see sig for details)


I have a crappy Asus Prime X370 Pro right now that can't oc 4x8gb G.Skill Trident Z Neo F4-3600C16D-16GTZNC (2 kits 32GB) past 2666 mhz whatever setting I tried. Trying a month and a half now ocing these 4 dimms (with 2 dimms can't pass also 3266 mhz). It's a nightmare for memory ocing and I am thinking buying x570 Aorus Master (rev.1.1/1.2) to oc these dimms to at least in their xmp speed at 3600 mhz with the best seconday timings possbile.


----------



## GoforceReloaded

Leftezog said:


> Hello to everyone. So what is the best stable bios for ram oc right now for Aorus Master? F34 or F33?


I have 2 X570 Xtreme and 1 X570 Master, all rev 1.0 with F34 bios.

The 3 configs are running 3800C14-C16 without any problem with 5600X, 3900X and a 5950X. (edit: all with 4*8GB)

It's fully stable since many months, i currently have 0 bug. (no usb drop, awake from sleep is working perfectly, etc...)


----------



## SacraficeMyGoat

So I was on F33i for awhile, no issues for months. A couple of weeks ago I turned my PC on and out of the blue my BIOS settings reset themselves and the profile I saved was no longer there, so I had to input all of my settings again. I decided to upgrade to F34 since I had to manually input all of my settings again. This was a couple of weeks ago and I haven't had any issues at all.

Fast forward to today, I started my PC up and the same thing happened. Bios reset itself. Any idea what could be causing this? All of the BIOS settings have been the same since I got this board over a year ago, never any issues with stability or anything. Thankfully I didn't have to pull the CMOS to get the PC to turn on this time. The only thing that has changed is my GPU, but I went from a 3080 to 3080 Ti, so I don't see that being an issue.

Also, is there any way to save my profile and have it actually save if the bios resets? What's the point if it gets cleared every time the bios decides to reset itself, lol...


----------



## Luggage

SacraficeMyGoat said:


> So I was on F33i for awhile, no issues for months. A couple of weeks ago I turned my PC on and out of the blue my BIOS settings reset themselves and the profile I saved was no longer there, so I had to input all of my settings again. I decided to upgrade to F34 since I had to manually input all of my settings again. This was a couple of weeks ago and I haven't had any issues at all.
> 
> Fast forward to today, I started my PC up and the same thing happened. Bios reset itself. Any idea what could be causing this? All of the BIOS settings have been the same since I got this board over a year ago, never any issues with stability or anything. Thankfully I didn't have to pull the CMOS to get the PC to turn on this time. The only thing that has changed is my GPU, but I went from a 3080 to 3080 Ti, so I don't see that being an issue.
> 
> Also, is there any way to save my profile and have it actually save if the bios resets? What's the point if it gets cleared every time the bios decides to reset itself, lol...


Save to usb? I use the same usb that I store bios files on.


----------



## ManniX-ITA

SacraficeMyGoat said:


> So I was on F33i for awhile, no issues for months. A couple of weeks ago I turned my PC on and out of the blue my BIOS settings reset themselves and the profile I saved was no longer there, so I had to input all of my settings again. I decided to upgrade to F34 since I had to manually input all of my settings again. This was a couple of weeks ago and I haven't had any issues at all.
> 
> Fast forward to today, I started my PC up and the same thing happened. Bios reset itself. Any idea what could be causing this? All of the BIOS settings have been the same since I got this board over a year ago, never any issues with stability or anything. Thankfully I didn't have to pull the CMOS to get the PC to turn on this time. The only thing that has changed is my GPU, but I went from a 3080 to 3080 Ti, so I don't see that being an issue.
> 
> Also, is there any way to save my profile and have it actually save if the bios resets? What's the point if it gets cleared every time the bios decides to reset itself, lol...


Do you have a Displayport cable? Did you check if it's certified?

Always save the settings to a USB stick and disable the automatic Dual BIOS switch if it's enabled.


----------



## SacraficeMyGoat

Luggage said:


> Save to usb? I use the same usb that I store bios files on.


How do I save it to a USB? Didn't know that was possible.

Edit: Will this USB save work on all versions of the BIOS, or do I need to input my settings again each time I upgrade?


----------



## SacraficeMyGoat

ManniX-ITA said:


> Do you have a Displayport cable? Did you check if it's certified?
> 
> Always save the settings to a USB stick and disable the automatic Dual BIOS switch if it's enabled.
> 
> View attachment 2537382


I'm not sure if it's certified or not, but the DP cable has been the same since I built the PC, so i'm not sure that's the problem. Yes I have dual BIOS disabled. I'll look into saving it onto a USB stick.


----------



## Luggage

SacraficeMyGoat said:


> How do I save it to a USB? Didn't know that was possible.
> 
> Edit: Will this USB save work on all versions of the BIOS, or do I need to input my settings again each time I upgrade?


Don’t know with GB, MSI have to re do everything. From reading here ASUS can transfer saves - sometimes?


----------



## ManniX-ITA

SacraficeMyGoat said:


> but the DP cable has been the same since I built the PC, so i'm not sure that's the problem.


Just check it so you're sure 
It's very often that.

The saves can't be transferred between different versions, ASUS can do that.
But you can take screenshots to the USB stick with F12 and look at them from another PC or mobile to re-configure.


----------



## SacraficeMyGoat

ManniX-ITA said:


> Just check it so you're sure
> It's very often that.
> 
> The saves can't be transferred between different versions, ASUS can do that.
> But you can take screenshots to the USB stick with F12 and look at them from another PC or mobile to re-configure.


Will do, thanks. Ah okay, yeah I usually just take photos on my phone, but screenshots sound a little easier, i'll just have to transfer them to my phone.


----------



## ccs86

I have been running F31n for probably a year now, nice and stable.

I see they are recommending upgrading to 35e. Should I do it or wait for F35 final?

Sent from my Pixel 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## ryouiki

ccs86 said:


> I have been running F31n for probably a year now, nice and stable.
> 
> I see they are recommending upgrading to 35e. Should I do it or wait for F35 final?


I would recommend staying away from F35E/wait for a BIOS release based on AGESA 1.2.0.5 as 1.2.0.4A has buggy voltage issues among other things.


----------



## Waltc

Leftezog said:


> I have a crappy Asus Prime X370 Pro right now that can't oc 4x8gb G.Skill Trident Z Neo F4-3600C16D-16GTZNC (2 kits 32GB) past 2666 mhz whatever setting I tried. Trying a month and a half now ocing these 4 dimms (with 2 dimms can't pass also 3266 mhz). It's a nightmare for memory ocing and I am thinking buying x570 Aorus Master (rev.1.1/1.2) to oc these dimms to at least in their xmp speed at 3600 mhz with the best seconday timings possbile.


Yes, the x570 Aorus Master has been giving me great service now for 2.5 years--hard to believe that much time has elapsed since buying it! You shouldn't have any trouble with the Master & XMP, imo. I like the feature set better than I do the S version, and the board has the added attraction of mature bios versions, up through F34, whereas the S appears to require a teething period for bios maturity. Sounds good!


----------



## HyperC

I been running F35B, and still having USB issues.. Even with my USB drop in cards all usb dropped a few times, normally it would be mouse or keyboard, mic all just randomly picks what to DC.. Getting hammered while gaming seems to help the issues for lolz. Anyone else feel like sending 1.6v vcore just to fix the problem? I wanted that new cpu 3D V cache but just keep thinking same problem, wish I remember which bios had the least issues but after the 50 beta dl's I forgot. So what has everyone else done to mute the issue


----------



## matthew87

Leftezog said:


> e X370 Pro right now that can't oc 4x8gb G.Skill Trident Z Neo F4-3600C16D-16GTZNC (2 kits 32GB) past 2666 mhz whatever setting I tried. Trying a month and a half now ocing these 4 dimms (with 2 dimms can't pass also 3266 mhz). It's a nightmare for memory ocing and I am thinking buying x570 Aorus Master (rev.1.1/1.2) to oc these dimms to at least in their xmp speed at 3600 mhz with the best seconday timings possbile.



That's surprising, as unless I'm mistaken the G.Skill Trident's you have are Samsung B die. Ryzen typically loves B die, and was one of the most commonly supported / recommended memory types for Ryzen 1st and 2nd gen.

I have the G.Skill Trident Z F4-3200C14-GTZR's - Samsung B dies - and they've had no issues running at their rated XMP speeds on my Gigabyte X570 Master rev 1.0 board for the past two years on both my 3800x and 5800x. They also overclocked well on this board too, I've encountered no issues running them at 3600mhz C16 at stock 1.35v or 3800mhz C18 at 1.385v. I could tighten the timings more too if I could be bothered to invest the effort.


----------



## doza

HyperC said:


> I been running F35B, and still having USB issues.. Even with my USB drop in cards all usb dropped a few times, normally it would be mouse or keyboard, mic all just randomly picks what to DC.. Getting hammered while gaming seems to help the issues for lolz. Anyone else feel like sending 1.6v vcore just to fix the problem? I wanted that new cpu 3D V cache but just keep thinking same problem, wish I remember which bios had the least issues but after the 50 beta dl's I forgot. So what has everyone else done to mute the issue



regarding usb dropping for sec, i have f35d and this is my first time experiencing this problem that a lot of people are talking about, i used every bios ( official and beta) that came out last year and had zero problems only f35d is a crack for me.


----------



## BTTB

I'd like to wish all the contributors to this thread a Merry Christmas and a Prosperous 2022.

While I have never overclocked my Master for the sake of a stable system which I use for work and pleasure, I have enjoyed this thread immensely coming here just about every day to read the comments. 

One could say I have overclocked my system in the cyber space of my imagination in a manner of speaking using your experiences as my guide.
Thank you.

All the best, see you in the new year.


----------



## Leftezog

matthew87 said:


> That's surprising, as unless I'm mistaken the G.Skill Trident's you have are Samsung B die. Ryzen typically loves B die, and was one of the most commonly supported / recommended memory types for Ryzen 1st and 2nd gen.
> 
> I have the G.Skill Trident Z F4-3200C14-GTZR's - Samsung B dies - and they've had no issues running at their rated XMP speeds on my Gigabyte X570 Master rev 1.0 board for the past two years on both my 3800x and 5800x. They also overclocked well on this board too, I've encountered no issues running them at 3600mhz C16 at stock 1.35v or 3800mhz C18 at 1.385v. I could tighten the timings more too if I could be bothered to invest the effort.


My memory kits are hynix cjr and I can check it from the code they have on them. They are not the 16-16-16-36 kits neither the 16-18-18- kit. They are the 16-19-19 that are not b dies unfortunately. Anyway I bought a x570 aorus master rev 1.2 before a couple of days and now i'm testing them on the new motherboard. They are totally not stable in their xmp profile. I assume this is because I have 4 sticks and puts pressure to the memory controller. Trying to raise up the frequency step by step in order to identify the errors and voltage needs of this motherboard. I have a 3900x and I don't think the CPU is so weak so it cannot support 4 dimms at 3600mhz but maybe I'm unlucky. We will see.


----------



## des2k...

Leftezog said:


> My memory kits are hynix cjr and I can check it from the code they have on them. They are not the 16-16-16-36 kits neither the 16-18-18- kit. They are the 16-19-19 that are not b dies unfortunately. Anyway I bought a x570 aorus master rev 1.2 before a couple of days and now i'm testing them on the new motherboard. They are totally not stable in their xmp profile. I assume this is because I have 4 sticks and puts pressure to the memory controller. Trying to raise up the frequency step by step in order to identify the errors and voltage needs of this motherboard. I have a 3900x and I don't think the CPU is so weak so it cannot support 4 dimms at 3600mhz but maybe I'm unlucky. We will see.


usually Hynix memory is not easy to run on Amd

Micron revE would be the easiest.


----------



## matthew87

Leftezog said:


> My memory kits are hynix cjr and I can check it from the code they have on them. They are not the 16-16-16-36 kits neither the 16-18-18- kit. They are the 16-19-19 that are not b dies unfortunately. Anyway I bought a x570 aorus master rev 1.2 before a couple of days and now i'm testing them on the new motherboard. They are totally not stable in their xmp profile. I assume this is because I have 4 sticks and puts pressure to the memory controller. Trying to raise up the frequency step by step in order to identify the errors and voltage needs of this motherboard. I have a 3900x and I don't think the CPU is so weak so it cannot support 4 dimms at 3600mhz but maybe I'm unlucky. We will see.


Ah boo

Can your CPU run two sticks of your ram at 3600mhz? 

From what I remember, even the 3rd gen Ryzen CPUs should be able to run 3600mhz ram out of box for 4 sticks of dual channel dual rank. 3rd gen was certainly no where near as finicky as first or second gen Ryzen chips when it came to memory speed or compatibility. 

Neither my 3800x or 5800x had any issues running 4 sticks of B die dual rank at default XMP of 3200mhz C14 or 3600mhz at 16-16-16-36 at default 1.35v voltages. My 3800x was one of the launch /first production batch too. 

The question is is it the memory controller or that Ryzen just hates the Hynix CJR memory you've got? My understanding is Samsung B die was generally the 'safe' option across the board, but especially so if you wanted to run 4 sticks of dual rank. 

I'd honestly be putting my money on the memory type, as generally speaking you'd have to be incredibly unlucky for even 3rd gen Ryzen chips not to be capable of running 4 sticks of RAM at 3600mhz.


----------



## Jason_Cruze

Hynix CJR works well with AMD. It has still slightly better latency compared to Rev E because of its tighter tRC and tRFC timings. I'm using both Rev E and Hynix mixed at 3800 currently and my system is capable of going higher at 1:1 FCLK. Just the recent BIOS versions are a bit cranky.


----------



## overpower

What's the bus clock option in gigabyte's bios? i tried the Core control something (the 1st option in tweaker) to set it at 100mhz, but it didnt changed the bus clock


----------



## Wire55

Running x570 aorus master rev 1.1 F35e bios with 5800x. I manually set vddg iod to 0.950V and vddg ccd to 1.000V but ZenTimings reports them both as 0.9976V. I set them both under AMD Overclocking


----------



## Spectre73

Wire55 said:


> Running x570 aorus master rev 1.1 F35e bios with 5800x. I manually set vddg iod to 0.950V and vddg ccd to 1.000V but ZenTimings reports them both as 0.9976V. I set them both under AMD Overclocking


Known issue with agesa 1.2.0.4a.


----------



## Wire55

Spectre73 said:


> Known issue with agesa 1.2.0.4a.


Good to know! Hopefully an update comes out within next couple of months!


----------



## sunsmile

occational COLD BOOT ISSUE.

Specs:
X570 Elite WIFi rev 1.0
Ryzen 5800x
Rtx 3080
Triden z RGB 3600mhz 16-19-19-39 32GB dual rank slot A2 and B2
EVGA 850w bronze PSU

Alright fellow Gigabyte X570 owners, just built a new PC, everything runs well except sometimes when powering on, there's no POST, no BEEP debug code (I installed an external speaker).

When it post and boots fine, my system runs without any problem, stress test, gaming full speed without problem.

Things I have tried already:

-RAMS : running them in base speed; enable and disable XMP profiles; setting the XMP setting manually; upping DRAM and Vsoc voltage
-Enabling power loading
-Turning ErP on and off
-disable FASTboot
-Tried various bios version from the latest to F34
-Reseating Rams and GPU
-Tried with either DisplayPort cable and HDMI
-Setting PCIe x16 from Auto to GEN 3 and GEN 4

I have no idea what more I can try except to RMA the board.

Any other ideas what I could be missing?


----------



## Ohim

@stasio Any news about AGESA 1.2.0.5 on GB boards?


----------



## Waltc

sunsmile said:


> occational COLD BOOT ISSUE.
> 
> Specs:
> X570 Elite WIFi rev 1.0
> Ryzen 5800x
> Rtx 3080
> Triden z RGB 3600mhz 16-19-19-39 32GB dual rank slot A2 and B2
> EVGA 850w bronze PSU
> 
> Alright fellow Gigabyte X570 owners, just built a new PC, everything runs well except sometimes when powering on, there's no POST, no BEEP debug code (I installed an external speaker).
> 
> When it post and boots fine, my system runs without any problem, stress test, gaming full speed without problem.
> 
> Things I have tried already:
> 
> -RAMS : running them in base speed; enable and disable XMP profiles; setting the XMP setting manually; upping DRAM and Vsoc voltage
> -Enabling power loading
> -Turning ErP on and off
> -disable FASTboot
> -Tried various bios version from the latest to F34
> -Reseating Rams and GPU
> -Tried with either DisplayPort cable and HDMI
> -Setting PCIe x16 from Auto to GEN 3 and GEN 4
> 
> I have no idea what more I can try except to RMA the board.
> 
> Any other ideas what I could be missing?


When it occasionally refuses to cold boot, what happens next? Do you simply retry the pwr button and get a successful boot...or...?


----------



## L.Thorne

sunsmile said:


> Alright fellow Gigabyte X570 owners, just built a new PC, everything runs well except sometimes when powering on, there's no POST, no BEEP debug code (I installed an external speaker).
> ...
> Any other ideas what I could be missing?


I think the culprit is the PSU. How do you get it to boot eventually? Regardless of your answer I would try another PSU before RMA the board.


----------



## sunsmile

Waltc said:


> When it occasionally refuses to cold boot, what happens next? Do you simply retry the pwr button and get a successful boot...or...?





L.Thorne said:


> I think the culprit is the PSU. How do you get it to boot eventually? Regardless of your answer I would try another PSU before RMA the board.



Yup I hold the pwr button and reboot it, sometimes it takes 2-4 tries before it posts successfully.

Just ordered a seasonic PX 750. Will see how it goes


----------



## stasio

Ohim said:


> @stasio Any news about AGESA 1.2.0.5 on GB boards?


B350, A320 & X370 already with 1.2.0.5, as Ryzen 4000 support.
AM4 Boards ,no idea.


----------



## des2k...

stasio said:


> B350, A320 & X370 already with 1.2.0.5, as Ryzen 4000 support.
> AM4 Boards ,no idea.


We've been asking for agesa 1.2.0.5 for weeks now; Asus / MSI already have it on their x570 boards.

Who cares about OEM ryzen 4000 support on relic crap boards !

I'm really annoyed with current broken / aggressive idle on your agesa 1.2.0.3.
Yes I have c-sate off, DF cstate off, idle typical, power loading on. There's still some random idle shutdown / reboots during the week. Something that doesn't happen if i switch to another bios.


----------



## Ohim

stasio said:


> B350, A320 & X370 already with 1.2.0.5, as Ryzen 4000 support.
> AM4 Boards ,no idea.


Sad X570 noises !


----------



## sunsmile

sunsmile said:


> Yup I hold the pwr button and reboot it, sometimes it takes 2-4 tries before it posts successfully.
> 
> Just ordered a seasonic PX 750. Will see how it goes


Update, switched up psu, still having cold boot issues


----------



## MyJules

des2k... said:


> We've been asking for agesa 1.2.0.5 for weeks now; Asus / MSI already have it on their x570 boards.
> 
> Who cares about OEM ryzen 4000 support on relic crap boards !
> 
> I'm really annoyed with current broken / aggressive idle on your agesa 1.2.0.3.
> Yes I have c-sate off, DF cstate off, idle typical, power loading on. There's still some random idle shutdown / reboots during the week. Something that doesn't happen if i switch to another bios.


Try bumping vsoc a bit to fix reboots in idle.


----------



## L.Thorne

sunsmile said:


> Update, switched up psu, still having cold boot issues


That's a bummer. Hope you can return your new PSU. I noticed you mentioned that you _hold_ pwr button. Usually a short push should do it... Could be mechanical problem with the button also. I suppose there's no separate on-board pwr button on the Elite board that would help to eliminate that. If you are adventurous you could try to remove button connector from the motherboard header and bridge the power button contacts with a screwdriver to see if it starts booting.


----------



## abso

sunsmile said:


> Update, switched up psu, still having cold boot issues


Turn off fast boot in Windows and bios, might fix it.


----------



## Luggage

sunsmile said:


> Update, switched up psu, still having cold boot issues


Havn't followed but you have tested in bios PSU; low current idle vs common whatever ?


----------



## sunsmile

abso said:


> Turn off fast boot in Windows and bios, might fix it.


Yup already disabled



Luggage said:


> Havn't followed but you have tested in bios PSU; low current idle vs common whatever ?


What do you mean by that?


----------



## Luggage

sunsmile said:


> Yup already disabled
> 
> 
> 
> What do you mean by that?


I'm on MSI but quick google for asus - this one?


https://i.gyazo.com/08787a2299ba478cadc43014002d671b.jpg


----------



## sunsmile

Luggage said:


> I'm on MSI but quick google for asus - this one?
> 
> 
> https://i.gyazo.com/08787a2299ba478cadc43014002d671b.jpg


Ohh thanks I'll try that out, and let you know.

Btw you think it could be my ram not on the qvl ? 

I mean I'm running them on xmp no problem, no crashes no bsod

They are g skill Trident z RGB 2x16gb 16-19-19-19-39 hynix


----------



## Waltc

sunsmile said:


> Ohh thanks I'll try that out, and let you know.
> 
> Btw you think it could be my ram not on the qvl ?
> 
> I mean I'm running them on xmp no problem, no crashes no bsod
> 
> They are g skill Trident z RGB 2x16gb 16-19-19-19-39 hynix


You could try running the system for a bit with XMP turned off, just to test it. If the problem disappears, then it might be that the board isn't crazy about the timings, and you could loosen those a bit while still running XMP frequencies manually. My ram wasn't on the QVL when I bought it, but it's always worked fine.


----------



## sunsmile

Conclusion : swapped out the mobo to Asus x570 and no more cold boot issues.


----------



## Waltc

sunsmile said:


> Conclusion : swapped out the mobo to Asus x570 and no more cold boot issues.


Glad you solved it... I had some cold-boot problems with my x570 Master, but they were resolved in the first few months I owned the mboard--it was an improperly wired DP 1.4 cable! Nobody was more surprised than I when it turned out to have been so simple... Been smooth sailing for most of the last 2.5 years, I'm glad to say, or I might have opted for something else as you did.


----------



## SilkyJohnson

I'm in the process of upgrading to a X570 Aorus Master and a 3900X. Coming from socket 2011 I have used a Soundblaster Z for years now. I have a good speaker setup, 3.1 m-t-m Overnight sensations powered by a yamaha RX-V375. Would the built in audio on this board be equal to or better than the soundblaster z? This board appears to have good built in audio ( as built in audio goes) and the card placement is going to be tricky this round, I have a chipset block on it as well as running dual loops for the cpu and gpu with solid tubing. So routing around the card is going to be difficult and if the soundblaster z is a lateral move compared to the built in audio I am going to leave it out.

EDIT: Also, I use speakers only a majority of the time but when I do use my headset I use a splitter, the mic is the only input to the card. The output is done from my receiver directly so volume isnt really an issue so long as the clarity/accuracy are there.


----------



## ryouiki

SilkyJohnson said:


> I'm in the process of upgrading to a X570 Aorus Master and a 3900X. Coming from socket 2011 I have used a Soundblaster Z for years now. I have a good speaker setup, 3.1 m-t-m Overnight sensations powered by a yamaha RX-V375. Would the built in audio on this board be equal to or better than the soundblaster z?


Unless I'm missing something here... if you have a powered receiver just go optical out and then it doesn't really matter?


----------



## SilkyJohnson

ryouiki said:


> Unless I'm missing something here... if you have a powered receiver just go optical out and then it doesn't really matter?


Is that the case? There was some reason I upgraded to a dedicated sound card years back. I can't recall why, but I want to say it was due to onboard output options. I believe I wanted to use DTS and Dolby Digital and couldn't with my onboard. This was 2013, so I could be wrong as I can't recall the specific reason.


----------



## ryouiki

SilkyJohnson said:


> Is that the case? There was some reason I upgraded to a dedicated sound card years back. I can't recall why, but I want to say it was due to onboard output options. I believe I wanted to use DTS and Dolby Digital and couldn't with my onboard. This was 2013, so I could be wrong as I can't recall the specific reason.


Well that receiver has its own decoders for Dobly/DTS, and Burr Brown DAC's so all things considered I would say keep the signal digital as long as possible and just let the receiver do the analog conversion.


----------



## 99belle99

I can't wait for AMD livestream in two days. I may upgrade my 3700X to one of the unreleased 3d stack chips depending on price. Hopefully they are not too dear but I'm doubtful as all that extra cache costs money so we will see.


----------



## Stephane Kolijn

Anyone able to help me out on how to test each core for curve optimiser. Can't find like a good tutorial explaining how to specifically test core per core. If someone could list the software and the steps used in the software I would be on my way. 

I tuned the ram running 2000 1:1:1 now just need to tune my 5900x so I can have an all boosting 5ghz platform. That's the goal.
Thx for any help


----------



## sunsmile

Stephane Kolijn said:


> Anyone able to help me out on how to test each core for curve optimiser. Can't find like a good tutorial explaining how to specifically test core per core. If someone could list the software and the steps used in the software I would be on my way.
> 
> I tuned the ram running 2000 1:1:1 now just need to tune my 5900x so I can have an all boosting 5ghz platform. That's the goal.
> Thx for any help


You can watch this tutorial, very in depth explanation


----------



## Stephane Kolijn

Thanks , been watching it.

I have another issue though, compatibility of gigabyte active oc tuner and PBO2 with curve optimiser.

I oc'd my all core with avx enabled to 4.5 GHz on 1.325 V, anything more than 1.325 all core results in +105 degree on die, so a little too hot I presume. Although I lapped the CPU and watercooled, anyway. Avx enabled really hurts temps apparently.

Now when I activated active OC tuner and I want to manually tweak PBO, my temps are skyrocketing to never Neverland. When I don't use active oc tuner I can boost all cores to over 5Ghz without issue but with active oc on for the best all core OC I can not use PBO in advanced mode. Any thoughts on how this happens? I would like to have an all core oc of 4.5 and still have boost up to 5150 through PBO advanced.

Thanks for any insights.


----------



## Madidzik

Stephane Kolijn said:


> Anyone able to help me out on how to test each core for curve optimiser. Can't find like a good tutorial explaining how to specifically test core per core. If someone could list the software and the steps used in the software I would be on my way.
> 
> I tuned the ram running 2000 1:1:1 now just need to tune my 5900x so I can have an all boosting 5ghz platform. That's the goal.
> Thx for any help




I used this:








Single core Prime95 test script for Zen 3 curve offset...


4/2/22 - Uploaded new version. Updated default version of p95 to p95v307b9.win64.zip Fixed p95 not exiting automatically Merged in fix for special characters appearing on some systems 2/28/21 - Uploaded new version. Refactored into a few functions that should help with adding more tests in the...




www.overclock.net


----------



## vvoid

I've got a strange issue where rebar won't enable, despite all options being set correctly in the BIOS. My 3080 has the latest firmware supporting rebar, and this was verified on a Z390 Intel-system, which enabled rebar, working as expected. Now on my new AMD-platform for some reason it doesn't enable.

X570S Aorus Pro AX Rev 1.1 with a 5800X and Asus TUF OC 3080.
BIOS is latest F3d from 2021-10-13. Still waiting for the updated AGESA 1.2.0.5 btw. but that's another story... 

I've enabled 4G decoding, Rebar on Auto (there is just Disabled or Auto) and CSM is off. Are there more settings needed, or some cross-dependencies maybe? I don't understand, it should really enable afaik.


----------



## henson0115

vvoid said:


> I've got a strange issue where rebar won't enable, despite all options being set correctly in the BIOS. My 3080 has the latest firmware supporting rebar, and this was verified on a Z390 Intel-system, which enabled rebar, working as expected. Now on my new AMD-platform for some reason it doesn't enable.
> 
> X570S Aorus Pro AX Rev 1.1 with a 5800X and Asus TUF OC 3080.
> BIOS is latest F3d from 2021-10-13. Still waiting for the updated AGESA 1.2.0.5 btw. but that's another story...
> 
> I've enabled 4G decoding, Rebar on Auto (there is just Disabled or Auto) and CSM is off. Are there more settings needed, or some cross-dependencies maybe? I don't understand, it should really enable afaik.
> View attachment 2541643


i cant quite recall but dint nvidia produce a firmware update on there cards to enable resize bar, i could be wrong though.


----------



## Waltc

vvoid said:


> I've got a strange issue where rebar won't enable, despite all options being set correctly in the BIOS. My 3080 has the latest firmware supporting rebar, and this was verified on a Z390 Intel-system, which enabled rebar, working as expected. Now on my new AMD-platform for some reason it doesn't enable.
> 
> X570S Aorus Pro AX Rev 1.1 with a 5800X and Asus TUF OC 3080.
> BIOS is latest F3d from 2021-10-13. Still waiting for the updated AGESA 1.2.0.5 btw. but that's another story...
> 
> I've enabled 4G decoding, Rebar on Auto (there is just Disabled or Auto) and CSM is off. Are there more settings needed, or some cross-dependencies maybe? I don't understand, it should really enable afaik.
> View attachment 2541643


This is probably not it, but update GPU-Z to 2.43 and see if it makes any difference.


----------



## overpower

henson0115 said:


> i cant quite recall but dint nvidia produce a firmware update on there cards to enable resize bar, i could be wrong though.


He literally mentions he is using the "firmware" (vbios) with rebar support. Even on his ss, its enabled from the card.



vvoid said:


> ...


Try clearing CMOS


----------



## zware62

vvoid said:


> I've got a strange issue where rebar won't enable, despite all options being set correctly in the BIOS. My 3080 has the latest firmware supporting rebar, and this was verified on a Z390 Intel-system, which enabled rebar, working as expected. Now on my new AMD-platform for some reason it doesn't enable.
> 
> X570S Aorus Pro AX Rev 1.1 with a 5800X and Asus TUF OC 3080.
> BIOS is latest F3d from 2021-10-13. Still waiting for the updated AGESA 1.2.0.5 btw. but that's another story...
> 
> I've enabled 4G decoding, Rebar on Auto (there is just Disabled or Auto) and CSM is off. Are there more settings needed, or some cross-dependencies maybe? I don't understand, it should really enable afaik.
> View attachment 2541643


i am personally not using it any more, iv disable it in bios and computer is very stable since then... with rebar i was having very strange problems ... from random reboot and bios self reset about 2 times a month. i didnt see any obvious benefit in gaming with it enabled to be honest on x570 master and 3080 master ... only troubles!


----------



## ryouiki

overpower said:


> Try clearing CMOS


I had a very similar issue some time back where Radeon Software would not let me enable SAM.... never could figure out why, but resetting CMOS resolved it.


----------



## vvoid

overpower said:


> Try clearing CMOS


Thanks, that did it! How stupid, and I had already tried loading defaults before, but apparently that was not enough...
Just wanted to do a quick check on some games if it makes a difference. Tested it briefly on my older Z390/9700K months ago but decided to disable it again. Wasn't a good idea on that older platform.


----------



## overpower

ryouiki said:


> I had a very similar issue some time back where Radeon Software would not let me enable SAM.... never could figure out why, but resetting CMOS resolved it.





vvoid said:


> Thanks, that did it! How stupid, and I had already tried loading defaults before, but apparently that was not enough...
> Just wanted to do a quick check on some games if it makes a difference. Tested it briefly on my older Z390/9700K months ago but decided to disable it again. Wasn't a good idea on that older platform.


Yeah, BIOSes are bugged sometimes. Even if you're ocing, it's better to clear cmos and load your stable profile (from eg a usb stick), rather just load optimized after a fail oc.


----------



## Nicked_Wicked

So when is AGESA 1.2.0.5 being released? GB is taking their sweet time while 1.2.0.3C and 1.2.0.4 have major problems.


----------



## nievz

Is anyone having issues with the system rebooting instead of hibernating? This has been an ongoing frustration on my x570 Master for as long as I can remember.


----------



## liakou

nievz said:


> Is anyone having issues with the system rebooting instead of hibernating? This has been an ongoing frustration on my x570 Master for as long as I can remember.


This has happened to me twice ever since since I own this board, but when I'm shutting down instead of hibernating. I was forced to turn off the PC straight by the PSU button. 
No idea what's causing it, but I'm waiting for a new Bios update to test.


----------



## PiotrMKG

Nicked_Wicked said:


> So when is AGESA 1.2.0.5 being released? GB is taking their sweet time while 1.2.0.3C and 1.2.0.4 have major problems.


For this we should ask @stasio


----------



## nievz

liakou said:


> This has happened to me twice ever since since I own this board, but when I'm shutting down instead of hibernating. I was forced to turn off the PC straight by the PSU button.
> No idea what's causing it, but I'm waiting for a new Bios update to test.


I've lost hope with any BIOS update since I've been on a lot of them but the issue remains.


----------



## overpower

I;ve moved away from Asus cause they stopped supporting the crosshair 6 hero (x370). I hoped GB would be better. Next one will be MSI


----------



## KedarWolf

overpower said:


> I;ve moved away from Asus cause they stopped supporting the crosshair 6 hero (x370). I hoped GB would be better. Next one will be MSI


MSI outdid themselves on their AM4 boards this time.

Check out the MSI X570S Unify-X Max. it's a bit pricey but a really good board, two DIMM slots too. Really great for overclocking memory.

See this post with my curve with this board on my 5950x, so good!!

The only difference is Core 0 is 11, not 12, I got a Core Cycler error at 12 I never got at 11.









MSI B550 Unify / Unify-X Overclocking & Discussions...


Got mine yesterday. So far it scores better than the B550 in CPU-Z single and multi threaded, in r20 and r23 but AIDA latency is a bit worse by 0.02 ns. Other than that I'm really satisfied by it My board tests quite a bit better on CB20, CB23 and CPU-Z, AIDA scores around the same but 2ns...




www.overclock.net


----------



## MartB

Yeeeah, gigabyte is slacking with the bios updates lately. 
35d on the aorus xtreme is somewhat unstable for me so im waiting for a new version that has the latest agesa included.

I guess we will see more activity around the launch of the 3d cache backed cpus if they require bios updates, that is haha.


----------



## Globespy

Anyone having trouble installing the latest Win 11 Intel Gigabit Lan driver posted last week for the Aorus x570 Master (Rev 1.2), but I'm sure many other boards use the same:


https://download.gigabyte.com/FileList/Driver/mb_driver_61_intel_25.6.zip?v=4c822a8fee0a7d6111dd7329a6c5c85b



The executable goes through it's process and ends, but when I check device manager, it hasn't updated the driver.
I've tried extracting the contents of the exe file(7-Zip) then manually trying to point to the correct inf file, but I don't know which product is correct?
What model is on this board? Any of these:
PRO1000
PROCGB
PROXGB

I was hoping this update would resolve outstanding problems with this device, which I believe are causing random system reboots (amdppm!) as they are always immediately next to the 'critical' event ID:41 error in Event Viewer that causes the entire PC reboot, but checking the events in Device Manager, I can see that several components are not starting, and I believe are causing system instability - tested with default BIOS settings, absolutely no overclocks on a fresh install of Win 11.

The events tab in the Device Manager entry for the 'Intel(R) 1211 Gigabit Network Connection' show the following errors on EVERY startup of the PC since building this new AMD rig:
Device not started (e1rexpress)
Device not started (e1i68x64)

Appreciate any guidance or help, as at this stage I am REALLY regretting ever building an AMD based gaming PC as it's been nothing but problems.
I'm running BIOS F35b as it's been the most stable for me, F34 and F35e are absolute garbage and support from Gigabyte is possibly the worst I have ever encountered - definitely going MSI boards from here on as AsRock support is abysmal, and Asus is just overrated and not worth the premium they charge IMO.


----------



## ryouiki

Globespy said:


> Anyone having trouble installing the latest Win 11 Intel Gigabit Lan driver posted last week for the Aorus x570 Master (Rev 1.2), but I'm sure many other boards use the same:
> 
> 
> https://download.gigabyte.com/FileList/Driver/mb_driver_61_intel_25.6.zip?v=4c822a8fee0a7d6111dd7329a6c5c85b


Intel Network Adapter 25.6 is extremely old at this point, the most current release is 26.8 (though technically the 211AT driver has not actually been updated in the last few package releases):









Intel® Network Adapter Driver for Windows® 10


Installs the Intel® Network Adapter drivers release 27.6 for Windows® 10




www.intel.com





Thought if you are actually on Windows 11, I would be surprised if it wasn't already included... Intel hasn't published Windows 11 specific drivers for any of their GB Ethernet.

The correct *.inf should be under Pro1000/ Winx64 / NDIS68 / e1r68x64.inf.

This is highly unlikely to be causing system instability though/reboots.


----------



## Globespy

This is what Windows 11 loaded by default, is this the latest?
Driver date is February 23rd 2021


----------



## ryouiki

Globespy said:


> This is what Windows 11 loaded by default, is this the latest?
> Driver date is February 23rd 2021


That should be correct, from pnputil on Windows 10 w/ 26.8 installed:



Code:


Driver package provider :   Intel
Class :                     Network adapters
Driver date and version :   02/23/2021 12.18.12.1
Signer name :               Microsoft Windows Hardware Compatibility Publisher


----------



## Nighthog

KedarWolf said:


> MSI outdid themselves on their AM4 boards this time.
> 
> Check out the MSI X570S Unify-X Max. it's a bit pricey but a really good board, two DIMM slots too. Really great for overclocking memory.
> 
> See this post with my curve with this board on my 5950x, so good!!
> 
> The only difference is Core 0 is 11, not 12, I got a Core Cycler error at 12 I never got at 11.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MSI B550 Unify / Unify-X Overclocking & Discussions...
> 
> 
> Got mine yesterday. So far it scores better than the B550 in CPU-Z single and multi threaded, in r20 and r23 but AIDA latency is a bit worse by 0.02 ns. Other than that I'm really satisfied by it My board tests quite a bit better on CB20, CB23 and CPU-Z, AIDA scores around the same but 2ns...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.overclock.net


Just bought one, thanks for sharing that they are now available. [X570S UNIFY-X MAX]

Might need to buy some other stuff to accommodate this.


----------



## jollydet

nievz said:


> Is anyone having issues with the system rebooting instead of hibernating? This has been an ongoing frustration on my x570 Master for as long as I can remember.


I had this issue forever where the machine would constantly wake up less than a second after being put to sleep as if something was pressing a key or moving the mouse, I disconnected kb and mouse as i hit sleep and the machine stayed asleep, ended up reconnecting my k65 lux and mouse back to the usb2.0 ports for troubleshooting and the issue went away. Moved them back to any of the usb 3.0 ports and machine will instantly wake up when being put to sleep. Issue is 100% reproducible for me my machine will not sleep if my keyboard is plugged into any usb 3.0 ports.


----------



## overpower

How the f GA-A320M-S2H got agesa 1.2.0.5 (and 55 bios updates. lol !) and not x570.









GA-A320M-S2H (rev. 1.x) Support | Motherboard - GIGABYTE Global


Lasting Quality from GIGABYTE.GIGABYTE Ultra Durable™ motherboards bring together a unique blend of features and technologies that offer users the absolute ...




www.gigabyte.com


----------



## des2k...

overpower said:


> How the f GA-A320M-S2H got agesa 1.2.0.5 (and 55 bios updates. lol !) and not x570.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GA-A320M-S2H (rev. 1.x) Support | Motherboard - GIGABYTE Global
> 
> 
> Lasting Quality from GIGABYTE.GIGABYTE Ultra Durable™ motherboards bring together a unique blend of features and technologies that offer users the absolute ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.gigabyte.com


If I were to guess here, Amd decided to support crap 300 series for Zen3 because they refuse to drop prices & for some reason they believe it will prevent users jumpimg to cheap Intel.

The problem here is that, running expensive Zen3 on 300series will accomplish nothing and piss people on x570 beacuse we're stuck with buggy bios!

There's a huge gap when it comes to user experience running Zen3 on x570 vs 300 series(I know beacaue I have 3 300 series board, all crap)


----------



## Jason_Cruze

Guys I'm thinking of jumping ship to try other motherboards, could you please suggest which motherboard to switch in terms of BIOS support, best FCLK overclocking and memory overclocking.


----------



## Ohim

MSI has been stellar with BIOS support lately... they are always the first to bring the new AGESA each time. Don't know about FCLK though


----------



## HyperC

Yeah GIGAS**** needs to wakeup I am so done with them, I am so close jumping intel and selling my amd system not even sure the USB issues would ever be fixed I have yet to have a solid bios in over 1yr probably around the time of the whole CO rollout. wish I kept my old system period


----------



## PiotrMKG

Jason_Cruze said:


> Guys I'm thinking of jumping ship to try other motherboards, could you please suggest which motherboard to switch in terms of BIOS support, best FCLK overclocking and memory overclocking.


I would strongly suggest looking at MSI X570S Unifi-x Max, only downside to me is that hasn’t got Intel LAN.


----------



## vvoid

Not to disregard any well-meant advice, but the Unifi-x has a very special use-case imo. Only 2 DIMMs, but 5 (!) M2-Slots. And it's expensive.
As a general suggestion I'd go for the x570s Carbon (or even the Edge), which is very much the same VRM-wise, but more flexible overall, while also being cheaper! That's what I should have bought instead of the Aorus, lol
(To be fair, the Gigabyte board is working reasonably well. Only the BIOS itself and the delayed updates are a disappointment. Achieving highest FCKL etc. is much more dependent on the CPU, not the board.)


----------



## Ohim

*ASUS Rolls Out AMD AGESA 1.2.0.6 BETA BIOS Firmware For Its ROG Crosshair VIII Motherboards*

And GigaByte doesn't even have an AGESA 1.2.0.5 out yet ...


----------



## davids40

maybe, because giga will rolls out directly 1.2.0.6 beta bios 🤞

there was probably bugs with 1.2.0.5


----------



## Jason_Cruze

davids40 said:


> maybe, because giga will rolls out directly 1.2.0.6 beta bios 🤞
> 
> there was probably bugs with 1.2.0.5


As if the current BIOS are without bugs. They are just lazy man.


----------



## davids40

I know  , my 570S Master is angry


----------



## vvoid

davids40 said:


> there was probably bugs with 1.2.0.5


I'm not aware of any obvious bugs in 1.2.0.5, like there are in 0.4 and 0.3. Anyone knows for sure?


----------



## 99belle99

I'm happy with my X570 Ultra. On 35b atm for quite some time and I have had no issues either since I got the board back not long after the 3000 AMD chips were released.

I agree though that Giga have slowed down with bios updates the last what must be two months now. In the past they were releasing bios' fairly frequently.


----------



## Luggage

vvoid said:


> I'm not aware of any obvious bugs in 1.2.0.5, like there are in 0.4 and 0.3. Anyone knows for sure?


On MSI forums they mentioned problems with 4 DIMMs populated.

Edit: also ASUS ROG X570 Crosshair VIII Overclocking &amp...


----------



## KedarWolf

vvoid said:


> I'm not aware of any obvious bugs in 1.2.0.5, like there are in 0.4 and 0.3. Anyone knows for sure?


Someone mentioned on the 1.2.0.5 on MSI boards, having an EDC over 140 limited the voltage the CPU cores were getting. I went back to the 1.2.0.3c BIOS that doesn't have this problem.


----------



## ryouiki

Seems to me like F35e was just to cover themselves [legally] from security "exploit"... I don't really know why Gigabyte just haven't made a non-beta though (maybe based on 1.2.0.3c instead).

1.2.0.4 has voltage issues and 1.2.0.5/1.2.0.6 are both being reported as having VCORE cap + memory compatibility issues, so whether or not they are improvement depends on if they give you issues I guess. I'm happy enough staying on F34 until AMD can get AGESA issues better sorted... I would imagine Gigabyte are going to have to publish something before 5800X3D is released though.


----------



## vvoid

KedarWolf said:


> Someone mentioned on the 1.2.0.5 on MSI boards, having an EDC over 140 limited the voltage the CPU cores were getting. I went back to the 1.2.0.3c BIOS that doesn't have this problem.


Ahh right I forgot. The issue is anything >140 EDC limits vcore to <= 1.425... Apparently one can get around it by setting EDC to auto and then raise with some tool, e.g. RyzenMaster. For me it wouldn't matter though because I have limited EDC below 140 but I can see that it could be a major issue for 5900x/5950x users. *** is AMD doing with their AGESA's??
The memory compatibility gives me more concern. I have 4 sticks of b-die, currently running at 3733 without any issues. 3800 doesn't work because of FCLK-hole and 1933/1966 FCKL is WHEA-city. Had hoped to maybe tackle this with playing around with VDDG/VDDP, but not possible on 1.2.0.4...
Hmm... maybe I should give 1.2.0.3 a try? What was the issue there again? I vaguely recall something with C-states not working?


----------



## jvidia

I moved to the X570S Aorus Master and I'm not being able to turn on SAM/resizable bar.

In bios I changed this:

Above 4G Decoding -> “Enabled”
Re-Size BAR Support -> choose “Auto”
CSM Support -> “Disabled”

I'm on Windows 11 (fresh install today) and with the latest radeon drivers 22.1.1 on my XFX 6600XT Merc

In windows SAM/resizable bar is always OFF.

I've checked with GPU-Z, with Radeon Software and even on the device manager properties of my 6600XT.

What am I missing?

Thanks.


----------



## ryouiki

jvidia said:


> I moved to the X570S Aorus Master and I'm not being able to turn on SAM/resizable bar.


I had this problem before, and few posts back someone had same problem with Nvidia card.... try to reset CMOS and then change options again, that was the only way I could get SAM to enable.


----------



## vvoid

ryouiki said:


> I had this problem before, and few posts back someone had same problem with Nvidia card.... try to reset CMOS and then change options again, that was the only way I could get SAM to enable.


yep, was me and a hard CMOS reset solved it. Apparently some kind of BIOS bug...


----------



## des2k...

vvoid said:


> Hmm... maybe I should give 1.2.0.3 a try? What was the issue there again? I vaguely recall something with C-states not working?


c-states are too aggressive, very little current / watts for idle, usually you'll get the random power cycle(
the computer will turn off, turn on by itself)

it's like that with my Zen2 3900x with 1.2.0.3, I need, c-states off, df c-states off, power loading on, idle typical; doesn't happen on older bios from 1year+ ago


----------



## necroguttural

H


----------



## Nekrogeddon

Hello guys, so I've been facing this weird issue lately where my WD blue 4Tb HDD wont show up after a cold boot of my system. I tried replacing sata power/data cables, changed sata port on my mobo, checked the HDD with 4 different softwares for errors or issues (everything is perfect). Only remedy is to unplug the HDD and plug it in again. Sometimes it pops up right away, sometimes I will have to reboot system and then it shows up. Any suggestions/ideas? Apologies for the double post, I mistakenly signed in with wrong account, you can reply in this post. Cheers


----------



## ManniX-ITA

Nekrogeddon said:


> Hello guys, so I've been facing this weird issue lately where my WD blue 4Tb HDD wont show up after a cold boot of my system. I tried replacing sata power/data cables, changed sata port on my mobo, checked the HDD with 4 different softwares for errors or issues (everything is perfect). Only remedy is to unplug the HDD and plug it in again. Sometimes it pops up right away, sometimes I will have to reboot system and then it shows up. Any suggestions/ideas? Apologies for the double post, I mistakenly signed in with wrong account, you can reply in this post. Cheers


If it's not the SATA cable is very likely the electronics is defective.
Only setting that I can think of to test is the SATA Hot-Plug; try to disable it.


----------



## Nekrogeddon

ManniX-ITA said:


> If it's not the SATA cable is very likely the electronics is defective.
> Only setting that I can think of to test is the SATA Hot-Plug; try to disable it.


I always keep Hot plug disabled, this is not the culprit unfortunately. This is only happening in this particular drive, so it is safe to assume it is the drive itself but wouldn't had SMART reported anything if there was a problem?


----------



## ManniX-ITA

Nekrogeddon said:


> I always keep Hot plug disabled, this is not the culprit unfortunately. This is only happening in this particular drive, so it is safe to assume it is the drive itself but wouldn't had SMART reported anything if there was a problem?


When the issue is the electronics not starting up at all that's not reflected in SMART data sadly.
It just doesn't know that it was supposed to start and it didn't.


----------



## des2k...

Got native DSD playback working on the Master board. Very nice of Gigabyte to include this but... no instructions or documentation hinting how it's suppose to work for end users. Google doesn't help much either.









*For those interested, here are the steps:

Step 1*, extract the realtek Audio drivers, search for the Rrealtek ASIO folder & install the .inf
Device Manger should list Software components, RealTek Asio Component driver after reboot

Win10 should be Asio v7, Win11 Asio v8, default Windows Update if it pushes during updates is Asio v6 (no idea if it works properly)

*Step 2*, install foobar2000 + ASIOProxyInstall

*The plugins I have installed*: 
foo_out_asio, needed
foo_channel_mixer, re-sample & down mix to stereo might be needed for surround tracks (ex 5.1 flac in DSD format, unsure about native DSD files)
foo_dsd_processor, might not be needed, DSD64 & DSD128 are native supported but you can use it to convert others to native DSD formats
foo_input_sacd, needed
foo_out_wasapi, not needed, nice to have it if you change to DSD to PCM playback, ASIO output should also work here

*foobar2000 Configuration:*
Playback,Output should be ASIO : foo_dsd_asio - my channel mapping

Playback,Output,ASIO should be Realtek ASIO for driver, custom channel mappings should be left,right only default (save this first & go back to Output again to set it)

Tools, SACD the settings are on the post screenshot

_Plugin headphones (front panel only) start foobar should list DSD64 2.8Mhz for sample rates when playing DSD._


----------



## Waltc

Nekrogeddon said:


> Hello guys, so I've been facing this weird issue lately where my WD blue 4Tb HDD wont show up after a cold boot of my system. I tried replacing sata power/data cables, changed sata port on my mobo, checked the HDD with 4 different softwares for errors or issues (everything is perfect). Only remedy is to unplug the HDD and plug it in again. Sometimes it pops up right away, sometimes I will have to reboot system and then it shows up. Any suggestions/ideas? Apologies for the double post, I mistakenly signed in with wrong account, you can reply in this post. Cheers


When drives begin to fail, there is very little that's uniform about it. Like others have mentioned, SMART won't tip you off at all, necessarily. I once had a drive that was dropping offline repeatedly, causing system crashes that the OS was telling me were caused by the GPU driver. Turned out in the end that when I disconnected that drive from the bus I'd never have the stability problem--replaced the drive--never saw those crashes again. But the OS sent me off on a fine goose chase at first, as you might imagine! You probably want to back this drive up when it's working and then replace it--if you are lucky it may be under warranty and WD will send you a new drive.

I'm dealing with an older HDD now, a WD Blue 1TB--got two of them years ago when I did RAID 0. SMART told me about a problem developing on the newer drive which seemed to indicate imminent failure, but I found a suggestion that stated that doing a Windows long format of the drive might just fix it--so I backed up the drive, did the long format, then reinstalled the files. SMART reports the drive is 100% as presumably the bad sectors have been remapped internally by the drive when doing the long format, but I still am not ready to trust that drive as of yet...

EDIT: I meant to add here that I bought a cheap Seagate SMR drive (2TB, $46.99 new) to add to the stack--so I am maxxed out now on HDDs and NVMe's that the motherboard can support. I didn't know it was SMR until after I bought it--but as I don't do RAID 0 anymore, it's perfectly fine. It's quick & cheap enough for sure.


----------



## ManniX-ITA

I've happily recovered a good amount of HDDs over the years with this one:






HDDGURU: HDD LLF Low Level Format Tool


This freeware HDD Low Level Format utility can erase, Low-Level Format and re-certify a SATA, IDE, SAS, SCSI, SSD hard disk drive. Will also work with any USB and FIREWIRE external drive enclosures as well as SD, MMC, MemoryStick and CompactFlash media.




hddguru.com


----------



## Washijin

ManniX-ITA said:


> I've happily recovered a good amount of HDDs over the years with this one:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HDDGURU: HDD LLF Low Level Format Tool
> 
> 
> This freeware HDD Low Level Format utility can erase, Low-Level Format and re-certify a SATA, IDE, SAS, SCSI, SSD hard disk drive. Will also work with any USB and FIREWIRE external drive enclosures as well as SD, MMC, MemoryStick and CompactFlash media.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hddguru.com


This in combo whit HDAT2


----------



## Nicked_Wicked

Seems B550 boards are getting AGESA 1.2.0.5, yet the voltage bug remains. Nothing for X570 yet, I think I’m rolling back to F33 because this is one giant clusterfuck.


----------



## Jason_Cruze

B550 Aorus Pro - Boost override setting is gone in the latest BIOS, Reverted to 14c, hope to see you guys in another 6 months for 1.2.0.6.


----------



## howarthjw

Recently I replaced a bricked GA-X99P-SLI motherboard with a Gigabyte X570 UD v1.1 and a Ryzen 5 5600X processor. Fortunately, the motherboard came with F32 installed and seems stable enough for Windows 11 and Ubuntu 21.10 but I am seeing one glitch. Despite having IOMMU and fTPM enabled, the Kernel DMA Protection isn't being enabled. Does anyone know if this is a common problem with the X570's or if a later AGESA release may have fixed that issue?


----------



## ManniX-ITA

howarthjw said:


> Recently I replaced a bricked GA-X99P-SLI motherboard with a Gigabyte X570 UD v1.1 and a Ryzen 5 5600X processor. Fortunately, the motherboard came with F32 installed and seems stable enough for Windows 11 and Ubuntu 21.10 but I am seeing one glitch. Despite having IOMMU and fTPM enabled, the Kernel DMA Protection isn't being enabled. Does anyone know if this is a common problem with the X570's or if a later AGESA release may have fixed that issue?


Check if you have virtualization enabled (SVM), it's mandatory to enable Kernel DMA protection.


----------



## howarthjw

ManniX-ITA said:


> Check if you have virtualization enabled (SVM), it's mandatory to enable Kernel DMA protection.


I have SVM enabled in the F32 bios on the X570 UD v1.1. It would be interesting to know if anyone else has the F32 bios and was able to get Kernel DMA Protection working under Windows 11. The impression that I was given by Gigabyte tech support was that the AGESA updates have lots of undocumented fixes in them.


----------



## Waltc

howarthjw said:


> I have SVM enabled in the F32 bios on the X570 UD v1.1. It would be interesting to know if anyone else has the F32 bios and was able to get Kernel DMA Protection working under Windows 11. The impression that I was given by Gigabyte tech support was that the AGESA updates have lots of undocumented fixes in them.


If you are talking about Device Security/Core Isolation settings in Win11, with IOMMU and SVM enabled, I have no problems in the latest Dev channel build of Win11, 22538. Works transparently, just like it should. (Sig for config details.)


----------



## howarthjw

Waltc said:


> If you are talking about Device Security/Core Isolation settings in Win11, with IOMMU and SVM enabled, I have no problems in the latest Dev channel build of Win11, 22538. Works transparently, just like it should. (Sig for config details.)


So if you execute MSINFO32.exe, does it show 'Kernel DMA Protection' as being 'On'? If so, perhaps I should take the risk of updating the BIOS from F32 to F34.


----------



## umeng2002

Jason_Cruze said:


> B550 Aorus Pro - Boost override setting is gone in the latest BIOS, Reverted to 14c, hope to see you guys in another 6 months for 1.2.0.6.


Yes, with my B550 Aorus Pro V2, the F14 final BIOS really screwed up PBO. If you leave it on Auto, it works but with no options to control it. If you select "enable," it doesn't work. If you select, "Advanced" and gain control over the settings, it doesn't work.

Checking it in Ryzen Master with "Auto," it's clearly boosting with PBO although RM claims PBO isn't on. But when you select the "enable" or "advanced" PBO options, even Ryzen Master claims it's in PBO mode and indicates the raised limits, but the power output is low and the voltage remains low like PBO is off.

The VDDG Voltage bugs are still there.

Be advised that PBO is now defaulted to on because now "Auto" means on.

Gigabyte is a joke of a company.


----------



## ManniX-ITA

umeng2002 said:


> Gigabyte is a joke of a company.


I don't want to dispute that but this specific joke is on AMD.
It's the AGESA, same for all other boards with minimal differences.

For Christmas went back to Italy where I have my rig with the Aorus Master and the 3600XT.
I thought I was able to get it stable with F32.
After a couple of days it started dropping random BSOD screens.
Then it went downhill degenerating to BSODs every couple of hours, till I couldn't even boot into Windows...
At the end I reverted to F12A and since then it was perfectly stable till I came back to Germany.


----------



## umeng2002

If it was the Agesa, wouldn’t every single AM4 mobo be affected? I just reverted back to the F14e beta BIOS and all is well again with PBO… but there are more bugs and issues with the BIOS. At least now a major feature is working again.

Turn off CSM for pure UEFI, and the bios screen updates at like 1 frame per second cause huge input delays. You can literally see the screen refresh from top to bottom. I need to press ctrl and alt and F6 and select the lowest resolution to have the bios UI respond somewhat in real-time. This needs to be done every time you enter the BIOS.

The memory sub-timings are in alphabetical order. Not the typical order in every other BIOS or the Ryzen Calc.

When you restart the system, the USB 2.0 ports don’t power down long enough. This causes peripherals to hard lock - like a keyboard.

You can’t save the BIOS settings as a text document. Only a binary blob.

I wouldn’t even sell the thing to anyone to recoup some cost and get another brand.


----------



## ManniX-ITA

umeng2002 said:


> If it was the Agesa, wouldn’t every single AM4 mobo be affected?


Yes, same for all boards sadly.



umeng2002 said:


> Turn off CSM for pure UEFI, and the bios screen updates at like 1 frame per second cause huge input delays. You can literally see the screen refresh from top to bottom. I need to press ctrl and alt and F6 and select the lowest resolution to have the bios UI respond somewhat in real-time. This needs to be done every time you enter the BIOS.
> 
> The memory sub-timings are in alphabetical order. Not the typical order in every other BIOS or the Ryzen Calc.
> 
> When you restart the system, the USB 2.0 ports don’t power down long enough. This causes peripherals to hard lock - like a keyboard.
> 
> You can’t save the BIOS settings as a text document. Only a binary blob.


Yes, the GB BIOS is full of bugs.
Most boards have sub-timings in the order they please; there's no "standard" there.
The USB issues are as well mostly coming from AGESA. GB boards are just a bit worse than the usual.
Never seen BIOS settings saved as a text document; MSI is the same.
Only ASUS boards support profiles which works with different BIOS releases.



umeng2002 said:


> I wouldn’t even sell the thing to anyone to recoup some cost and get another brand.


Don't be shy, there are a lot of fans that would buy it for a good price.

Just don't expect to find the perfect board manufacturer.
Everyone has its own downfalls.
I'm using MSI now and I have a long list of rants of its own.
But indeed, not even ASUS is so bad like GB.


----------



## umeng2002

My old Asus X470 Prime could save the profile as a text document. Printing it out and using it with BIOS updates was great. I'm traveling in Europe right now with my computer, I don't want to do a mobo change until I get back to America. Bad software is a large reason why people don't buy certain hardware.

I usually go with nVidia because their drivers are feature-rich and work compared to AMD. Having nothing but Asus boards for the past 10 years up until last summer, apparently, was a luxury. The last thing you want when you spend $500+ on a GPU or hundreds of dollars on a motherboard is borked firmware and drivers.


----------



## ManniX-ITA

umeng2002 said:


> My old Asus X470 Prime could save the profile as a text document. Printing it out and using it with BIOS updates was great.


That was really nice!
I have an ASUS B550 TUF Gaming and it doesn't have it...
Guess printing stuff is not anymore a modern thing 
All BIOS now can save a screenshot on a USB stick so I just save all screens and put them in the cloud where I can watch them with my phone.

I've spent 380€ on my AORUS Master and it still hurts...


----------



## Washijin

Well, after all the problems I had with this card, today I can add another one; two fan headers are totally dead, any fans attached to them is not working. Has anyone already had experiences in this regard?


----------



## PopReference

Washijin said:


> Well, after all the problems I had with this card, today I can add another one; two fan headers are totally dead, any fans attached to them is not working. Has anyone already had experiences in this regard?


Yes I've had one header die on me only to comeback for no reason after I rewired the pump I was using it for to PCI power. Also seen a bunch of sensors just stop reporting in HWinfo around the same time.
Wish I could say what's the cause/fix but I can't.


----------



## ManniX-ITA

Washijin said:


> Well, after all the problems I had with this card, today I can add another one; two fan headers are totally dead, any fans attached to them is not working. Has anyone already had experiences in this regard?


There was a specific BIOS having this issue, try re-flashing a different version.


----------



## Washijin

ManniX-ITA said:


> There was a specific BIOS having this issue, try re-flashing a different version.


You suggest to downgrade from f35d to an older one (or the oldest that i can find on x570 ultra) and than reflash f35d?


----------



## ManniX-ITA

Washijin said:


> You suggest to downgrade from f35d to an older one (or the oldest that i can find on x570 ultra) and than reflash f35d?


Probably you have to downgrade and wait for a new release but nothing keeps you to try re-flashing if with the older BIOS the 2 fan ports are working again.


----------



## Waltc

howarthjw said:


> So if you execute MSINFO32.exe, does it show 'Kernel DMA Protection' as being 'On'? If so, perhaps I should take the risk of updating the BIOS from F32 to F34.


OK, we aren't talking about the same thing, I see... Kernel DMA protection is off.

According to this page:



Redirecting



It looks as though this is an Intel-specific feature? I am maxed out on Win11 security settings. AMD may have a different way of turning this on, but atm I have the requirements, but it's off in this build of Win11.

Win11 Home doesn't support the advanced security settings, apparently.

It also may not function if you have hotplugging turned off in the bios, which I do...and the feature may exist only to block the hotplugging vulnerability vectors. Wish I knew more... But it doesn't look like something I need.


----------



## Washijin

ManniX-ITA said:


> Probably you have to downgrade and wait for a new release but nothing keeps you to try re-flashing if with the older BIOS the 2 fan ports are working again.


Bios is "downgrade lock", I can only overwrite with same or update with newer.


----------



## ManniX-ITA

Washijin said:


> Bios is "downgrade lock", I can only overwrite with same or update with newer.


You have to use the USB stick and the q-flash plus button.


----------



## VAXman65

Is there a known issue with the F34 BIOS dropping the Ethernet link (Intel or Realtek) when going to sleep? I had Wake On LAN working quite nicely and at some point in the last few weeks, it stopped functioning. Unfortunately, I had made updates both to the BIOS (going up to F34) and the OS (patching as normal and driver updates) before realizing I had a problem. I see now that WOL is not working and this appears to be because the NIC is getting turned off when the system goes to sleep (link lights off).

I have checked through the BIOS to make sure WOL is on and ErP is off. I checked the OS to make sure fast startup was disabled, WOL on magic packet was enabled and WOL function was generally enabled. I also made sure that "allow the computer to shut down this device" was disabled on the NICs. I also disabled energy efficient ethernet. 

Is there some magic I am missing to making sure the Ethernet stays lit when the system goes to sleep?


----------



## matthew87

VAXman65 said:


> Is there a known issue with the F34 BIOS dropping the Ethernet link (Intel or Realtek) when going to sleep? I had Wake On LAN working quite nicely and at some point in the last few weeks, it stopped functioning. Unfortunately, I had made updates both to the BIOS (going up to F34) and the OS (patching as normal and driver updates) before realizing I had a problem. I see now that WOL is not working and this appears to be because the NIC is getting turned off when the system goes to sleep (link lights off).
> 
> Is there some magic I am missing to making sure the Ethernet stays lit when the system goes to sleep?


Within Windows Device Manager, do you have 'Allow this computer to turn off this device to save power' enabled for the ethernet adaptor? 

The other thing to check is in your power management settings, whether under Power Options > Advanced Settings > PCI Express you have 'Link State Power Management' set to any value than off. This setting for some network cards connected to the PCIe bus can result in them failing to keep alive in S power states due to the bus itself going to sleep despite the network adaptor itself being set to WoL


----------



## overpower

Let me ask again.

I cant find the option in bios to set the bus clock at 100mhz. Aorus ultra f34d

My ram is running at 1875-92 mhz (while i've selected 3800 at bios (1900))


----------



## VAXman65

matthew87 said:


> Within Windows Device Manager, do you have 'Allow this computer to turn off this device to save power' enabled for the ethernet adaptor?
> 
> The other thing to check is in your power management settings, whether under Power Options > Advanced Settings > PCI Express you have 'Link State Power Management' set to any value than off. This setting for some network cards connected to the PCIe bus can result in them failing to keep alive in S power states due to the bus itself going to sleep despite the network adaptor itself being set to WoL


i turned off the “allow this computer to turn off” setting. And tried it with it on too. I did check the link state power management and have that set to off.

this is the sort of thing that makes people buy macs


----------



## ManniX-ITA

overpower said:


> I cant find the option in bios to set the bus clock at 100mhz. Aorus ultra f34d


If I recall Spread Spectrum must be disabled for the option to show.


----------



## dk10438

Is there any consensus if it’s worth installing the latest bios? Gigabyte has some pretty strong language on their site saying that users should update for security reasons… I’m on the b550 master on F13 which is working fine and I’m debating if I should go to F14


----------



## umeng2002

PBO is broken. F14e had the security fixes too.


----------



## AdiSImpson

umeng2002 said:


> PBO is broken. F14e had the security fixes too.


But broken VDDG Voltage with AGESA 1.2.0.4. i would prefer 14c, still 1.2.0.3 but with better ram compatibility.
There is already 1.2.0.6 on the way, i wait for the next release, F13 runs good here.


----------



## Washijin

ManniX-ITA said:


> You have to use the USB stick and the q-flash plus button.


Thank you for the suggestion, the flashback worked. Now I've discovered that che fan controllers are still alive,because fans now spins, but the RPMs are recognized in bios only, SIV and other programs totally ignores them. My investigations still continue, thanks again.


----------



## ManniX-ITA

Washijin said:


> SIV and other programs totally ignores them.


You're welcome 
Your problem is likely SIV... better to wipe out any GB software from your system.
Check with HWInfo then if the RPM can be read.

It's very important to use Autoruns from Sysinternals to get rid of the Gigabyte driver (it's a source of BSODs and/or lower performances).
Uninstalling all the software will not remove it sadly:


----------



## Medizinmann

ManniX-ITA said:


> You're welcome
> Your problem is likely SIV... better to wipe out any GB software from your system.
> Check with HWInfo then if the RPM can be read.
> 
> It's very important to use Autoruns from Sysinternals to get rid of the Gigabyte driver (it's a source of BSODs and/or lower performances).
> Uninstalling all the software will not remove it sadly:
> 
> View attachment 2544491


Someone recommended Revo uninstaller to remove it.

BTW: Do you know a good alternative* besides using the BIOS?

I didn’t change the BIOS quite often the last year now, but when I updated it regularly – and I will need to when upgrading to Zen 3 the next days or so – I would have to put in all settings in the BIOS again – which is actually much more annoying than SIV was – but I agree SIV is crap…and the GB software overall the biggest source for BSOD in all times on my x570-mobo – nothing else besides a unstable OC made it crash as often…

Best regards,
Medizinmann

*I remember Argus Monitor - but last time I checked it wasn't fully working with my x570 Xtreme...


----------



## ManniX-ITA

Medizinmann said:


> Someone recommended Revo uninstaller to remove it.


Not sure it does remove it, didn't test it.
Autoruns works for sure and it's good practice to run it every now and then.



Medizinmann said:


> *I remember Argus Monitor - but last time I checked it wasn't fully working with my x570 Xtreme...


For controlling yes, Argus is the best. But it's not free.

Lot of people were happy with Fancontrl:









Releases · Rem0o/FanControl.Releases


This is the release repository for Fan Control, a highly customizable fan controlling software for Windows. - Rem0o/FanControl.Releases




github.com





It's more a UI on of OpenHWMonitor than a full software but it does have some nice fan curve features.

Not aware of any Argus issues with the Xtreme, works very well on all boards I've tested with.
More likely an issue with another controlling software like iCUE et similar.
I think I've seen others here using it with the Xtreme.


----------



## Medizinmann

ManniX-ITA said:


> Not sure it does remove it, didn't test it.
> Autoruns works for sure and it's good practice to run it every now and then.


Well - used Revo for other things - and as far as I can tell - it worked well...



> For controlling yes, Argus is the best.
> 
> But it's not free.


Yes, it is 25,9€ lifetime for 2 instances - but honestly - when it workes well, this shouldn't be much of a hindrance - I looked now - they give a 30 day trial - I might give it a shot!



> Lot of people were happy with Fancontrl:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Releases · Rem0o/FanControl.Releases
> 
> 
> This is the release repository for Fan Control, a highly customizable fan controlling software for Windows. - Rem0o/FanControl.Releases
> 
> 
> 
> 
> github.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's more a UI on of OpenHWMonitor than a full software but it does have some nice fan curve features.
> 
> Not aware of any Argus issues with the Xtreme, works very well on all boards I've tested with.
> More likely an issue with another controlling software like iCUE et similar.


Thanks - I will try these.



> I think I've seen others here using it with the Xtreme.


I rembered some people repoting some issues...
But my infos on this is/was quite old (like 1,5-2 years).

Best regards,
Medizinmann


----------



## ManniX-ITA

Medizinmann said:


> Well - used Revo for other things - and as far as I can tell - it worked well...


Yep, I'm using it as well but I never used to remove the Gigabyte software.
Not sure it can remove the driver as it's shared by multiple different GB software.
Could be Revo doesn't propose to remove it to not break something else.
Doesn't know how bad it is 



Medizinmann said:


> Yes, it is 25,9€ lifetime for 2 instances - but honestly - when it workes well, this shouldn't be much of a hindrance - I looked now - they give a 30 day trial - I might give it a shot!


It's a great software with fantastic support too and it's cheap.
Trial is available too, nothing short of perfect for what it does!

I've recently used it instead of iCUE on my niece's rig with a Corsair AIO and it was godsend.


----------



## georgesgrey67

Medizinmann said:


> Well - used Revo for other things - and as far as I can tell - it worked well...
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, it is 25,9€ lifetime for 2 instances - but honestly - when it workes well, this shouldn't be much of a hindrance - I looked now - they give a 30 day trial - I might give it a shot!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks - I will try these.
> 
> 
> 
> I rembered some people repoting some issues...
> But my infos on this is/was quite old (like 1,5-2 years).
> 
> Best regards,
> Medizinmann


I personally also uses the Argus for my X570 pro, have water cooling and a lot of fans and a pump. Works very fine and hase no issues when you change the bios or update any other componets!
It is also maintained and give some updates until the last year.

Best regards,
Georges


----------



## Luggage

Best thing with Argus monitor was to make hybrid temp limits combining cpu, gpu and water temp.

If cpu OR gpu OR water gets above xyz temps increase pump/fan speed.


----------



## overpower

Luggage said:


> Best thing with Argus monitor was to make hybrid temp limits combining cpu, gpu and water temp.
> 
> If cpu OR gpu OR water gets above xyz temps increase pump/fan speed.


Yeah, that app is awesome. I got a license too. Unfortunately I cant use it now. I got 2 commander pros for my lian li o11 xl and the 12 fans in it


----------



## ManniX-ITA

overpower said:


> I got 2 commander pros


Really you can't use it?
Works beautifully with the Commander Pro.


----------



## voxeloot

Hi, I have an X570 AORUS Master with a 5950X CPU. 

After upgrading my BIOS from F34 to F35e, my CPU temp went crazy (>70C) in "Balanced"/"High-Performance" mode without any system load. My fans went crazy too.

It seems the CPU voltage levels are now always >1.4V instead of around ~1.2V with F34. The only BIOS settings changes I made are enabling SVM and XMP.
I reverted to F34, and everything seems to be back to normal.

Is this a known issue? Or is there a work-around I can apply? I would rather have the security fixes of F35e applied to my system sooner than later....

Thanks!

P.S.: I'm using Windows 10 21H2 with the latest AMD chipset drivers...


----------



## overpower

ManniX-ITA said:


> Really you can't use it?
> Works beautifully with the Commander Pro.


I mean, I prefer using the corsair app to manage each fan the way I want, and not the whole commander as one. I also have keyboard + mouse + aio + headphones corsair


----------



## bobber501

Hi, I have a Gigabyte Aorus Elite x570 motherboard, ryzen 7 5800x, and I had the corsair vengeance LPX 2x16gb 3600mhz ram ( CMK32GX4M2D3600C18 ) . My ram was running at 2133 mhz and not 3600, so i went into bios tried enabling the xmp profile and that didnt work. I tried setting it manually , that didnt work as well, my bios is up to date as well. I tried changing the voltage settings, tried changing the memory multiplier directly. I tried from 2133 and up and it didnt work at 2400. So i decided to go ahead and change the ram, thinking that was the problem so I went with the G.SKill Trident Z Neo Series 32gb 3600mhz ( F4-3600C16D-32GTZNC ) . I went for it thinking the ram was the problem, but I still have the same problem. After looking further I noticed that those 2 rams werent on the QVL list for this motherboard so I bought ram that was, Crucial Ballistix 3600 MHz DDR4 DRAM 16GB (8GBx2) CL16 BL2K8G36C16U4B . This time when I check bios, it was running at 2666 MHZ instead of the 2133. But then I tried everything I tried before and I still can't get it to run at 3600. I don't know what to search anymore and who to go to. I really regret this purchase but I dont want to take apart everything and buy a new motherboard, but if i need to do it then I guess Ill have to. Id appreciate any kind of help.

QVL : https://download.gigabyte.com/FileList/Memory/Xmb_memory_x570-aorus-elite-wifi_matisse_200918.pdf


----------



## ManniX-ITA

bobber501 said:


> so i went into bios tried enabling the xmp profile and that didnt work


Didn't work like? Black screen? Any message? How did you recover in case, clear CMOS?

The F4-3600C16D-32GTZNC kit is for sure working properly on this board.
The Crucial BL2K8G36C16U4B is problematic, have it on my Master and it's a pain.

Could be an hardware problem but more likely a BIOS issue.
Which version are you using? Did you try to flash an older/newer one?


----------



## bobber501

ManniX-ITA said:


> Didn't work like? Black screen? Any message? How did you recover in case, clear CMOS?
> 
> The F4-3600C16D-32GTZNC kit is for sure working properly on this board.
> The Crucial BL2K8G36C16U4B is problematic, have it on my Master and it's a pain.
> 
> Could be an hardware problem but more likely a BIOS issue.
> Which version are you using? Did you try to flash an older/newer one?


I was able to enable XMP profile and was able to boot into Windows, but it still ran at 2133 mhz. And the F4-3600C16D-32GTZNC isnt on QVL, i have it and it didnt work with the motherboard. It was doing the same thing, im able to boot into windows but no change. I flashed my BIOS to F36e, the latest version.


----------



## ManniX-ITA

bobber501 said:


> I was able to enable XMP profile and was able to boot into Windows, but it still ran at 2133 mhz. And the F4-3600C16D-32GTZNC isnt on QVL, i have it and it didnt work with the motherboard. It was doing the same thing, im able to boot into windows but no change. I flashed my BIOS to F36e, the latest version.


I would suggest you post a Zentimings screenshot and take some screenshots from the BIOS, save them on a USB stick with F12 key (and post them here).

Check you have selected the XMP profile and the correct System Memory Multiplier on Tweaker (36.00):










Go to Settings AMD Overclocking > DDR and Infinity Fabric, set the frequency from Auto to 1800 MHz:










You may need also to set the Uncore OC Mode to Enabled:











If you still don't have MCLK/UCLK/FCLK set all to 1800 MHz in Zentimings go to AMD CBS > XFR Enhancement and set UCLK1 DIV1 MODE to 1==1.


----------



## Nekrogeddon

Hello everyone, it has been a few months since I got a new rca to 3.5mm cable for connecting my pc's audio output to my amplifier. Since I got this cable whenever I turn off my computer and the system powers off completely, my speakers start to buzz. Same thing happens when I turn in on until the OS loads the audio drivers then stops. Sound is pretty good and don't have issues except this buzz which wasn't there with the old cable. That makes me suspicious of the new cable. Could it be lacking grounding or something? I don't have a spare one to check with that, as the old one was partially eaten by my puppy and I disposed it


----------



## ManniX-ITA

Nekrogeddon said:


> Hello everyone, it has been a few months since I got a new rca to 3.5mm cable for connecting my pc's audio output to my amplifier. Since I got this cable whenever I turn off my computer and the system powers off completely, my speakers start to buzz. Same thing happens when I turn in on until the OS loads the audio drivers then stops. Sound is pretty good and don't have issues except this buzz which wasn't there with the old cable. That makes me suspicious of the new cable. Could it be lacking grounding or something? I don't have a spare one to check with that, as the old one was partially eaten by my puppy and I disposed it


Could be a grounding issue but likely you'd notice it earlier with the old cable.
Maybe the jack doesn't fit properly in the plug, happens if there are small quality issues, or there's dust inside.
Try to clean it with a toothpick stick.

Another solution could be using an Optical cable if the amp has the input or an external DAC from Optical to RCA.
But it's a bit more expensive than just a cable.


----------



## Nekrogeddon

ManniX-ITA said:


> Could be a grounding issue but likely you'd notice it earlier with the old cable.
> Maybe the jack doesn't fit properly in the plug, happens if there are small quality issues, or there's dust inside.
> Try to clean it with a toothpick stick.
> 
> Another solution could be using an Optical cable if the amp has the input or an external DAC from Optical to RCA.
> But it's a bit more expensive than just a cable.


The amplifier's rca input will definitely need a good clean. I use the optical output for my Astro Gaming Headphone mixamp and get a huge benefit in sound. i will try cleaning first then change cable


----------



## bobber501

ManniX-ITA said:


> I would suggest you post a Zentimings screenshot and take some screenshots from the BIOS, save them on a USB stick with F12 key (and post them here).
> 
> Check you have selected the XMP profile and the correct System Memory Multiplier on Tweaker (36.00):
> 
> View attachment 2544676
> 
> 
> Go to Settings AMD Overclocking > DDR and Infinity Fabric, set the frequency from Auto to 1800 MHz:
> 
> View attachment 2544677
> 
> 
> You may need also to set the Uncore OC Mode to Enabled:
> 
> View attachment 2544679
> 
> 
> 
> If you still don't have MCLK/UCLK/FCLK set all to 1800 MHz in Zentimings go to AMD CBS > XFR Enhancement and set UCLK1 DIV1 MODE to 1==1.


Hi, I followed your directions but am still having the same issue. I also noticed that after saving configuration then resetting that UCLK and FCLK were both set back to auto. I took some screenshots as well as screenshots of the memory timings.


----------



## ManniX-ITA

bobber501 said:


> Hi, I followed your directions but am still having the same issue. I also noticed that after saving configuration then resetting that UCLK and FCLK were both set back to auto.


I'm starting to think you maybe have to downgrade the BIOS... it's really an odd behaviour.

Zentimings screenshot?


----------



## bobber501

ManniX-ITA said:


> I'm starting to think you maybe have to downgrade the BIOS... it's really an odd behaviour.
> 
> Zentimings screenshot?


Sorry about that and yeah I was thinking the same thing, maybe F36e is having some issue with ram.


----------



## ManniX-ITA

bobber501 said:


> Sorry about that and yeah I was thinking the same thing, maybe F36e is having some issue with ram.


Think so, the FCLK is stuck at 1333 MHz...

To downgrade you'll have to use the Q-Flash+ procedure with the USB stick.


----------



## bobber501

ManniX-ITA said:


> Think so, the FCLK is stuck at 1333 MHz...
> 
> To downgrade you'll have to use the Q-Flash+ procedure with the USB stick.


Its pretty much the same steps as updating the bios but im just using a different version right?


----------



## ManniX-ITA

bobber501 said:


> Its pretty much the same steps as updating the bios but im just using a different version right?


You can't flash from the BIOS with Q-Flash.
You need to save the downgrade BIOS (try F35) on a FAT32 USB stick named "GIGABYTE.bin" and put it in the marked USB plug on the back I/O panel.
Then when PC is off press the Q-Flash button on the back panel.



https://download.gigabyte.com/FileList/Manual/mb_manual_x570-features.pdf?v=fbcc1712de6386973f9deb10ece761cf#:~:text=Q%2DFlash%20Plus%20allows%20you,the%20Q%2DFlash%20Plus%20button


.


----------



## bobber501

ManniX-ITA said:


> You can't flash from the BIOS with Q-Flash.
> You need to save the downgrade BIOS (try F35) on a FAT32 USB stick named "GIGABYTE.bin" and put it in the marked USB plug on the back I/O panel.
> Then when PC is off press the Q-Flash button on the back panel.
> 
> 
> 
> https://download.gigabyte.com/FileList/Manual/mb_manual_x570-features.pdf?v=fbcc1712de6386973f9deb10ece761cf#:~:text=Q%2DFlash%20Plus%20allows%20you,the%20Q%2DFlash%20Plus%20button
> 
> 
> .


I downgraded bios to F35 and followed the steps from before, same issue.


----------



## Kha

Yo @ManniX-ITA, is there any way for me to raise the CPU Clock in 0.1 increments on my B550 Master? Seems I can increase it only by 1 mhz and heard that if you play with 0.1 increments, you can bypass the 1900 FCLK hole .


----------



## ManniX-ITA

Kha said:


> Yo @ManniX-ITA, is there any way for me to raise the CPU Clock in 0.1 increments on my B550 Master? Seems I can increase it only by 1 mhz and heard that if you play with 0.1 increments, you can bypass the 1900 FCLK hole .


I have no idea 
The X570 Master can do it and also the B550 Unify-X, would be a pity if it wasn't available on the B550 Master....
Unfortunately it's not one of those setting replicated in other menus, it's really board specific.


----------



## ryouiki

Since the 3D VCache is only coming to 5800X it seems, anyone have recommendations for setting up 5950X after install? I got a decent deal on 5950X to replace existing 3900X, but really haven't kept up with any 5xxx series chips.


----------



## ManniX-ITA

ryouiki said:


> Since the 3D VCache is only coming to 5800X it seems, anyone have recommendations for setting up 5950X after install? I got a decent deal on 5950X to replace existing 3900X, but really haven't kept up with any 5xxx series chips.


Very good cooling 
Depends if you want to OC or not; without OC nothing really special.
I'd avoid any BIOS with AGESA above 1.2.0.3, unless you are ok with reduced performances.


----------



## BTTB

bobber501 said:


> Hi, I have a Gigabyte Aorus Elite x570 motherboard, ryzen 7 5800x, and I had the corsair vengeance LPX 2x16gb 3600mhz ram ( CMK32GX4M2D3600C18 )


The part number of my RAM is identical to yours > CMK32GX4M2D3600C18 
I've never had an issue with my 2 sticks from day one, I do however run everything on Auto and every Bios update has been fine so far

Noob question, have you placed your two Ram sticks into positions A2 and B2 on your motherboard.


----------



## overpower

For some reason I think there's a mistake at my cpu-z. Shouldn't I see 3800ish at my dram frequency and 1900ish (as I do) at the uncore freq?


----------



## ManniX-ITA

overpower said:


> For some reason I think there's a mistake at my cpu-z. Shouldn't I see 3800ish at my dram frequency and 1900ish (as I do) at the uncore freq?


Check with HWInfo, you probably have Spread Spectrum enabled


----------



## overpower

ManniX-ITA said:


> Check with HWInfo, you probably have Spread Spectrum enabled


Any idea how to disable it in gb bios?


----------



## ryouiki

overpower said:


> Any idea how to disable it in gb bios?


On the main Tweaker menu it is like the 3rd option down "CPU Spread Spectrum Control" or something like that... set to disabled.

Also be aware if you install Windows with SVM mode on + HyperV your bus clock will not be 100% as read by the Hypervisor.


----------



## ryouiki

ManniX-ITA said:


> Very good cooling
> Depends if you want to OC or not; without OC nothing really special.
> I'd avoid any BIOS with AGESA above 1.2.0.3, unless you are ok with reduced performances.


Custom loop w/ Dual 360 radiators, I do expect it to get hotter then 3900X, but unless I'm doing Prime95 the current loop doesn't usually go above 51C for Tdie.

Is it worth the time to do the whole curve optimizer stuff? I never saw the need for much tweaking on 3900X besides setting a fairly large negative voltage offset (-0.0825).


----------



## Luggage

ryouiki said:


> Custom loop w/ Dual 360 radiators, I do expect it to get hotter then 3900X, but unless I'm doing Prime95 the current loop doesn't usually go above 51C for Tdie.
> 
> Is it worth the time to do the whole curve optimizer stuff? I never saw the need for much tweaking on 3900X besides setting a fairly large negative voltage offset (-0.0825).


Yes - PBO “works” on zen 3 compared to zen 2.


----------



## ManniX-ITA

ryouiki said:


> Is it worth the time to do the whole curve optimizer stuff? I never saw the need for much tweaking on 3900X besides setting a fairly large negative voltage offset (-0.0825).


Yes it's definitely worth, higher clocks with lower voltages.
It's worth to find a good combination for PBO limits.


----------



## overpower

ryouiki said:


> On the main Tweaker menu it is like the 3rd option down "CPU Spread Spectrum Control" or something like that... set to disabled.
> 
> Also be aware if you install Windows with SVM mode on + HyperV your bus clock will not be 100% as read by the Hypervisor.


Ok since I;m a noob on vm. I installed w10 on my nvme. A friend of mine, wanted to set up a linux server on my pc cause of my hardware (so I had to enable svm and installed hyperv). Disabling SS will affect that?


----------



## bobber501

BTTB said:


> The part number of my RAM is identical to yours > CMK32GX4M2D3600C18
> I've never had an issue with my 2 sticks from day one, I do however run everything on Auto and every Bios update has been fine so far
> 
> Noob question, have you placed your two Ram sticks into positions A2 and B2 on your motherboard.


yeah theyre both in A2 and B2, im not sure what else to do for this.


----------



## ManniX-ITA

overpower said:


> Ok since I;m a noob on vm. I installed w10 on my nvme. A friend of mine, wanted to set up a linux server on my pc cause of my hardware (so I had to enable svm and installed hyperv). Disabling SS will affect that?


If you enable SVM it will be forced enabled.


----------



## bobber501

bobber501 said:


> Hi, I have a Gigabyte Aorus Elite x570 motherboard, ryzen 7 5800x, and I had the corsair vengeance LPX 2x16gb 3600mhz ram ( CMK32GX4M2D3600C18 ) . My ram was running at 2133 mhz and not 3600, so i went into bios tried enabling the xmp profile and that didnt work. I tried setting it manually , that didnt work as well, my bios is up to date as well. I tried changing the voltage settings, tried changing the memory multiplier directly. I tried from 2133 and up and it didnt work at 2400. So i decided to go ahead and change the ram, thinking that was the problem so I went with the G.SKill Trident Z Neo Series 32gb 3600mhz ( F4-3600C16D-32GTZNC ) . I went for it thinking the ram was the problem, but I still have the same problem. After looking further I noticed that those 2 rams werent on the QVL list for this motherboard so I bought ram that was, Crucial Ballistix 3600 MHz DDR4 DRAM 16GB (8GBx2) CL16 BL2K8G36C16U4B . This time when I check bios, it was running at 2666 MHZ instead of the 2133. But then I tried everything I tried before and I still can't get it to run at 3600. I don't know what to search anymore and who to go to. I really regret this purchase but I dont want to take apart everything and buy a new motherboard, but if i need to do it then I guess Ill have to. Id appreciate any kind of help.
> 
> QVL : https://download.gigabyte.com/FileList/Memory/Xmb_memory_x570-aorus-elite-wifi_matisse_200918.pdf


if anyone can please help me with this, im still having problems and cant solve the issue.


----------



## dk10438

so is it safe to upgrade to F14? debating.....


----------



## ManniX-ITA

bobber501 said:


> if anyone can please help me with this, im still having problems and cant solve the issue.


Did you downgrade to F35?


----------



## BTTB

bobber501 said:


> if anyone can please help me with this, im still having problems and cant solve the issue.


Wish I could help you, unfortunately I only nosy this thread to gloat over the information shared here as my PC is for pleasure and purposes work and because of it is used for work as well I don't overclock and leave everything stock stable.

One observation I've noticed is that nobody here has any issues with the older 3700x CPU like I mine.
I googled your CPU and was wondering that perhaps in your case its just incompatibility issues between chips.

Maybe try a different CPU. Some people have had issues with Power Supplies too.

My Ram Timings according to CPU-Z as we have or it appears had the same Ram Sticks??

Freq: 1798
FSB:RAM 3:54
Cas Latency: 18
Ras to Cas 22
Ras Precharge 22
tRAS 42
tRC 84
Command Rate 1T
Voltage 1.35V


----------



## bobber501

ManniX-ITA said:


> Did you downgrade to F35?


yeah i downgraded it and the problem is still happening. I have about 4 days left that I can return the motherboard to Amazon and get a complete refund but im trying to see if i can solve it without buying a new motherboard first.
But worst case scenario can you recommend me a motherboard compatible with the Ryzen 7 5800x and G.Skill Trident Z Neo Series 32GB (2 x 16GB) (im most likely going to use this set of ram if i buy a new motherboard).


----------



## ManniX-ITA

bobber501 said:


> yeah i downgraded it and the problem is still happening. I have about 4 days left that I can return the motherboard to Amazon and get a complete refund but im trying to see if i can solve it without buying a new motherboard first.


Unlikely it helps but you can check with a much older BIOS like F10.
For instance on my Master, which works fine both with the 3800X and the 5950X, I had to revert to F12A with the 3600XT.
Any BIOS from F20 and up will cause massive issue and BSODs.



bobber501 said:


> But worst case scenario can you recommend me a motherboard compatible with the Ryzen 7 5800x and G.Skill Trident Z Neo Series 32GB (2 x 16GB) (im most likely going to use this set of ram if i buy a new motherboard).


The memory kit is extremely compatible, likely it works everywhere.
You can check the MSI MPG X570S Gaming Edge as an alternative.


----------



## ryouiki

bobber501 said:


> yeah i downgraded it and the problem is still happening. I have about 4 days left that I can return the motherboard to Amazon and get a complete refund but im trying to see if i can solve it without buying a new motherboard first.
> But worst case scenario can you recommend me a motherboard compatible with the Ryzen 7 5800x and G.Skill Trident Z Neo Series 32GB (2 x 16GB) (im most likely going to use this set of ram if i buy a new motherboard).


Do you have a ZenTimings screenshot of F35 + G.Skill kit? I would probably suggest you power the thing down, unplug it and pull the CMOS battery.... or at the very least short the CLR_CMOS jumper (just above the front panel header) after the BIOS flash.

Also I could be recalling incorrectly but I think by default MCLK=UCLK as long as you are @ 1800 MCLK or lower. Don't think the Elite has a debug LED so not way to know for sure, but first boot should take quite some time when the board is going through memory re-training.


----------



## bobber501

ryouiki said:


> Do you have a ZenTimings screenshot of F35 + G.Skill kit? I would probably suggest you power the thing down, unplug it and pull the CMOS battery.... or at the very least short the CLR_CMOS jumper (just above the front panel header) after the BIOS flash.
> 
> Also I could be recalling incorrectly but I think by default MCLK=UCLK as long as you are @ 1800 MCLK or lower. Don't think the Elite has a debug LED so not way to know for sure, but first boot should take quite some time when the board is going through memory re-training.


The GSkill kit is not the one in my motherboard right now, I still have it but it wouldnt work either. I assumed so because it wasnt on the QVL list for this motherboard. But this is the zentimings screenshot. I also cleared the bios before and set UCLK to 1800, that didn't work either unfortunately.


----------



## bobber501

ManniX-ITA said:


> Unlikely it helps but you can check with a much older BIOS like F10.
> For instance on my Master, which works fine both with the 3800X and the 5950X, I had to revert to F12A with the 3600XT.
> Any BIOS from F20 and up will cause massive issue and BSODs.
> 
> 
> 
> The memory kit is extremely compatible, likely it works everywhere.
> You can check the MSI MPG X570S Gaming Edge as an alternative.


So now I downgraded the BIOS to F30 and I cant tell if im moving towards the right direction or backwards because now it works at 3600mhz but my system is only detecting the ram stick in A2 slot. Before downgrading the bios it was showing both, this was about 15-20 minutes ago. Another thing I noticed since downgrading from F36e is that my boot sequence is all messed up, I was able to boot into grub bootloader and then choose between Windows and Ubuntu but now i boot straight into Windows. A third thing that happened after downgrading right now to F30 from F35 is Zentimings wont open, i tried removing it and downloading it again but no change. I took screenshots in my BIOS.


----------



## ryouiki

bobber501 said:


> So now I downgraded the BIOS to F30 and I cant tell if im moving towards the right direction or backwards because now it works at 3600mhz but my system is only detecting the ram stick in A2 slot. Before downgrading the bios it was showing both, this was about 15-20 minutes ago. Another thing I noticed since downgrading from F36e is that my boot sequence is all messed up, I was able to boot into grub bootloader and then choose between Windows and Ubuntu but now i boot straight into Windows.


Its really hard to say you could have a damaged memory channel... your previous screenshot with 1333mhz is one of the predefined JEDEC timings for this kit, so I have to assume that memory training is failing. If you have a second memory kit then you might want to try that to see if it is still not detecting the B2 channel...


----------



## bobber501

ryouiki said:


> Its really hard to say you could have a damaged memory channel... your previous screenshot with 1333mhz is one of the predefined JEDEC timings for this kit, so I have to assume that memory training is failing. If you have a second memory kit then you might want to try that to see if it is still not detecting the B2 channel...


So i noticed something weird, theres nothing wrong with the ram, the pins, or the slots but when I enable XMP profile it only detects a single stick of ram. Then when i disable xmp profile, it detects both as normal. And now zentimings works again after i disabled XMP. Im banging my head against a wall im not sure what to do any more


----------



## ryouiki

bobber501 said:


> So i noticed something weird, theres nothing wrong with the ram, the pins, or the slots but when I enable XMP profile it only detects a single stick of ram. Then when i disable xmp profile, it detects both as normal. And now zentimings works again after i disabled XMP. Im banging my head against a wall im not sure what to do any more


If you have a 2nd kit, your best bet would be to test that first.... if you are seeing the same behavior you might try to moving both to same channel (you lose dual channel but at least will tell you if board can detect both).

Outside of that if you have inspected the memory slots / memory contacts itself then you might try to remove CPU and inspect none of the pins are damaged/reseat the CPU... otherwise you might be looking at faulty motherboard or CPU.


----------



## bobber501

ryouiki said:


> If you have a 2nd kit, your best bet would be to test that first.... if you are seeing the same behavior you might try to moving both to same channel (you lose dual channel but at least will tell you if board can detect both).
> 
> Outside of that if you have inspected the memory slots / memory contacts itself then you might try to remove CPU and inspect none of the pins are damaged/reseat the CPU... otherwise you might be looking at faulty motherboard or CPU.


I tried 3 different ram kits all had the same issue. I think its a motherboard problem to be honest, the CPU is running at normal speeds.


----------



## ryouiki

bobber501 said:


> I tried 3 different ram kits all had the same issue. I think its a motherboard problem to be honest, the CPU is running at normal speeds.


Could be, no way to say 100% for sure. You can try to inspect/reseat the CPU (since you'll have to pull the CPU anyway) and then if not return the motherboard/get a replacement.


----------



## bobber501

ryouiki said:


> Could be, no way to say 100% for sure. You can try to inspect/reseat the CPU (since you'll have to pull the CPU anyway) and then if not return the motherboard/get a replacement.


Ill try.
I just removed the crucial ram and put in the Gskill trident and right now one stick is working on 3600mhz. There might be a chance of fixing this.


----------



## Kha

QUOTE="dk10438, post: 28936826, member: 638248"]
so is it safe to upgrade to F14? debating.....
[/QUOTE]

Completely. Using it on my B550 Master from 2 days with no issues.


----------



## Waltc

bobber501 said:


> So now I downgraded the BIOS to F30 and I cant tell if im moving towards the right direction or backwards because now it works at 3600mhz but my system is only detecting the ram stick in A2 slot. Before downgrading the bios it was showing both, this was about 15-20 minutes ago. Another thing I noticed since downgrading from F36e is that my boot sequence is all messed up, I was able to boot into grub bootloader and then choose between Windows and Ubuntu but now i boot straight into Windows. A third thing that happened after downgrading right now to F30 from F35 is Zentimings wont open, i tried removing it and downloading it again but no change. I took screenshots in my BIOS.


Just thought to ask you if you are clearing CMOS after every flash (I use Q-flash, not Q-Flash +, had no problems in 2.5 years of flashing my current board), because that's not optional, imo. Neither is loading in optimal defaults a substitute for clearing CMOS. Not clearing can cause all sorts of weirdness in a bios. Also, you should be aware that any GB bios with a letter after the number is a beta version of that bios number. For most of the last two years I had little to no trouble running the betas, but lately--I wouldn't trust them, especially if I am having problems.

Also, years ago with an MSI board (not the fault of the board, it was an operator error...) I kept getting this weird thing where one of my two DIMMs would show up after a boot, sporadically. I checked the seating and could have sworn I had all seated fine--but it turns out I didn't! Surprise--as soon as I got those satisfying "clicks" I no longer had the problem. Even when I had not seated the DIMM correctly it appeared that I had at first--just thought to mention it. Your eyes can fool you in that tight spacing.

Last suggestion, when you turn off XMP, are you getting the proper speed in MHz, and do you still have read/write drive problems as you mentioned?


----------



## overpower

Well, tweaktown sucks. I posted this after @stasio posted updates for the z590/690 boards


----------



## ryouiki

overpower said:


> Well, tweaktown sucks. I posted this after @stasio posted updates for the z590/690 boards


Its kind of sad that Stasio gets a lot of grief over this but doesn't actually have any control over what Gigabyte makes available.


----------



## Ohim

I have a friend with an X570 Aorus Pro WIFI board and G.Skill 32GB 3600 CL14 Neo kit. When he did the BIOS upgrade to the latest version he had XMP profile issues. 

Turned out to be the SOC/VDDG/VDDP voltages. For some reason the XMP profile does not set the required voltages for the ram to work properly 

For 3600 CL14 i gave him my voltages and it worked 

1000 mV SOC
950 mV VDDG
900 mV VDDP

if it's not stable here increase with 25-50mV and try again.


----------



## Washijin

Does anyone know a freeware alternative to thaiphoon burner to write the ram spd that is x570 platform compatible?


----------



## CaptnJones

X570 Aorus pro board. Few days ago i've updated bios to f34 version and now im getting usb disconects every few hours.








Any suggestions?


----------



## ManniX-ITA

CaptnJones said:


> Any suggestions?


Do you set manually your VDDG voltages?
Post a Zentimings screenshot.


----------



## Kha

Hey guys, anyone got a B2 revision Ryzen 5xxx yet ? I am trying to find out the earliest release date for it.


----------



## ryouiki

Kha said:


> Hey guys, anyone got a B2 revision Ryzen 5xxx yet ? I am trying to find out the earliest release date for it.


There is a thread about 5900/5950X in AMD CPU section where some of this is being discussed... I have a B2 5950X, but I don't think its 100% clear what the earliest production date is for a chip to be a B2 stepping. The earliest I've seen someone mention for 5900X was week 43 of 2021, so.... production dates after October 2021 could be B2.


----------



## CaptnJones

ManniX-ITA said:


> Do you set manually your VDDG voltages?
> Post a Zentimings screenshot.


Everything is on auto. In bios I changed pcie to gen 3 and disabled global c states. Still the same issues.


----------



## ManniX-ITA

CaptnJones said:


> Everything is on auto. In bios I changed pcie to gen 3 and disabled global c states. Still the same issues.


Post a Zentimings screenshot.
Maybe you need to set them manually.


----------



## Ohim

CaptnJones said:


> Everything is on auto. In bios I changed pcie to gen 3 and disabled global c states. Still the same issues.


Auto is what messes up sometimes. You need to pick up some fixed good voltages for your ram. Probably this is why i never encountered any issues with my board so far... always having manual timings and voltages instead of auto.


----------



## saunupe1911

Is the Active Tuner feature only available on the X570S Aorus Master? Is it enabled on the X570 Aorus Master latest BIOS?


----------



## ManniX-ITA

saunupe1911 said:


> Is the Active Tuner feature only available on the X570S Aorus Master? Is it enabled on the X570 Aorus Master latest BIOS?


_X570S AORUS MASTER, AORUS PRO AX and AERO G models are particularly equipped with GIGABYTE’s newly developed the Active OC Tuner active overclocking technology._

Looking at the videos around seems that's enabled.


----------



## saunupe1911

ManniX-ITA said:


> _X570S AORUS MASTER, AORUS PRO AX and AERO G models are particularly equipped with GIGABYTE’s newly developed the Active OC Tuner active overclocking technology._
> 
> Looking at the videos around seems that's enabled.


Yeah but it looks to be X570S models only...not for the X570 motherboard family. 

This will be my last Gigabyte motherboard. I'm still have issues out of X570 motherboard smh


----------



## ManniX-ITA

saunupe1911 said:


> Yeah but it looks to be X570S models only...not for the X570 motherboard family.


Yes, it's not a software feature.


----------



## 99belle99

I'd have no need for that anyway. I'd overclock myself.


----------



## CaptnJones

I've gone back to Bios F12 from June 2020 and ZERO issues in almost 2 days now. Is it possible that because im still using a Zen2 cpu and not a Zen 3 which the bios update is supposed to be it's giving me those Usb disconnect errors?


----------



## ManniX-ITA

CaptnJones said:


> I've gone back to Bios F12 from June 2020 and ZERO issues in almost 2 days now. Is it possible that because im still using a Zen2 cpu and not a Zen 3 which the bios update is supposed to be it's giving me those Usb disconnect errors?


I went back to F12A to get my 3600XT stable... but my 3800X was fine with newer ones, just slower.
There's not much logic.


----------



## ryouiki

CaptnJones said:


> I've gone back to Bios F12 from June 2020 and ZERO issues in almost 2 days now. Is it possible that because im still using a Zen2 cpu and not a Zen 3 which the bios update is supposed to be it's giving me those Usb disconnect errors?


Oddly enough the USB issues were apparently supposed to be _fixed_ by later AGESA... something to do with motherboard monitoring IC's that connect over USB causing issues I think?

I don't have any issues with the last non-BETA (F34 for Aorus Master) on AGESA 1.2.0.3 for 3900x... that said so many subtle things seem to change every AGESA release. Also on the Aorus Master F10 the default VDDG was something like 1050mv... which is not the behavior on the later BIOS releases.

My 3900X systems were _not_ stable without manually tweaking voltages though.


----------



## dk10438

B550 Master
had F13 which was stable and had no USB issues
went to F14 which is also stable, no USB issues but boost clocks are lower....


----------



## CaptnJones

CaptnJones said:


> I've gone back to Bios F12 from June 2020 and ZERO issues in almost 2 days now. Is it possible that because im still using a Zen2 cpu and not a Zen 3 which the bios update is supposed to be it's giving me those Usb disconnect errors?











Welp spoke too soon.


----------



## ryouiki

CaptnJones said:


> Welp spoke too soon.


I don't know how those port #'s in that list map to the board but considering that it is a HID device, do you have keyboard/mouse plugged into the USB3.0 ports? If so try moving them to the USB 2.0 ports.


----------



## CaptnJones

ryouiki said:


> I don't know how those port #'s in that list map to the board but considering that it is a HID device, do you have keyboard/mouse plugged into the USB3.0 ports? If so try moving them to the USB 2.0 ports.


They're all connected to the top ports - usb 2.0.









I really don't know what's going on anymore.


----------



## ManniX-ITA

CaptnJones said:


> elp spoke too soon.


Seems to me the Kingston Datatraveler is getting disconnected.
Maybe requires more power than the port can provide.
Try to move it somewhere else.


----------



## CaptnJones

ManniX-ITA said:


> Seems to me the Kingston Datatraveler is getting disconnected.
> Maybe requires more power than the port can provide.
> Try to move it somewhere else.


Nah that was me disconnecting it. Ignore the kingston usb.
Anyways i've flashed the bios with the F4F version. Will see how that goes


----------



## OldBones

CaptnJones said:


> They're all connected to the top ports - usb 2.0.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really don't know what's going on anymore.


I've learned for a FACT that USB disconnects are not a Bios issue. It's a Windows OS issue. In the past 6 months my 10 year old Intel system has started having the same USB disconnects as my latest AMD X570 Master/3900X machine and my old Intel P8P67 Deluxe/i7 2700K rig has always ran flawlessly rock solid. Something in recent Windows updates thats screwing up USB devices. The only USB disconnect workaround is to turn off the rig and switch the device to another USB 2 or 3 port (don't matter which). Bottom line: the USB disconnect problems are caused by Microsoft Windows OS updates issues NOT AMD Agesa or Vendor bios screwups.


----------



## danisflying

I really just wish they would release a bios with fixed vddg already.....


----------



## overpower

The part about GB. (it's a link with a timestamp)


----------



## CaptnJones

overpower said:


> The part about GB. (it's a link with a timestamp)


Problem is it's not just Gigabyte. I've seen forum post a few weeks old on MSI forums about it happening on b450 boards aswell.





MSI Global English Forum


...




forum-en.msi.com




It's an amd issue. I mean they even released an Agesa update last year for it yet it doesn't even help. You're playing lottery if you buy AMD.


----------



## overpower

CaptnJones said:


> Problem is it's not just Gigabyte. I've seen forum post a few weeks old on MSI forums about it happening on b450 boards aswell.


What AMD has to do with the fact that GB hasnt addressed publicly the psu and the hack issues?


----------



## CaptnJones

overpower said:


> What AMD has to do with the fact that GB hasnt address publicly the psu and the hack issues?











AMD Offers Tips to Mitigate USB Disconnect Problems on B550, X570 Motherboards


AMD sent the troubleshooting advice to a Reddit user who was hoping to get a refund. Unfortunately, its tips don't offer much in the way of a permanent solution.




www.pcmag.com


----------



## overpower

CaptnJones said:


> AMD Offers Tips to Mitigate USB Disconnect Problems on B550, X570 Motherboards
> 
> 
> AMD sent the troubleshooting advice to a Reddit user who was hoping to get a refund. Unfortunately, its tips don't offer much in the way of a permanent solution.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.pcmag.com


Seriously, in the video there's 0 mentions about the usb issues in the GB's part, so I dont know how you got there.


----------



## CaptnJones

overpower said:


> Seriously, in the video there's 0 mentions about the usb issues in the GB's part, so I dont know how you got there.


Again it has nothing to do with Gigabyte. People on all sorts of AMD AIB motherboards are experiencing these issues. Some are lucky and never get to see them while others aren't. 
I'm now on F2F bios from 2019 and zero issues now. I have no idea what the hell is wrong with other bios versions.


----------



## saunupe1911

CaptnJones said:


> Problem is it's not just Gigabyte. I've seen forum post a few weeks old on MSI forums about it happening on b450 boards aswell.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MSI Global English Forum
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forum-en.msi.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's an amd issue. I mean they even released an Agesa update last year for it yet it doesn't even help. You're playing lottery if you buy AMD.


The 5900 is my first and probably last AMD purchase because all of the bugs...primarily the USB bugs. I will probably keep this setup another 2 years and sell.


----------



## overpower

CaptnJones said:


> Again it has nothing to do with Gigabyte. People on all sorts of AMD AIB motherboards are experiencing these issues. Some are lucky and never get to see them while others aren't.
> I'm now on F2F bios from 2019 and zero issues now. I have no idea what the hell is wrong with other bios versions.


No one talked about the usb issues. ***

Whatever


----------



## 99belle99

I must be lucky as I have no USB issues ever and I own the X570 Ultra with a 3700X since around launch and running 1900MHz IF and 3800MHz RAM.


----------



## CaptnJones

99belle99 said:


> I must be lucky as I have no USB issues ever and I own the X570 Ultra with a 3700X since around launch and running 1900MHz IF and 3800MHz RAM.


Which bios version are you using atm? Try updating to the latest one and tell me after 3-4 days how it's going.

Anyways after 4 days on a really old bios version im getting no Usb random disconnects anymore








I was thinking of buying the 5800x or the 3d version when it comes out but since im getting these stupid random usb disconnects with the latest bios versions...
I just don't know.


----------



## overpower

I;m also on the stable one (F34) for Aorus Ultra, and I have no issues. Never had any issues with stable releases


----------



## 99belle99

CaptnJones said:


> Which bios version are you using atm? Try updating to the latest one and tell me after 3-4 days how it's going.
> 
> Anyways after 4 days on a really old bios version im getting no Usb random disconnects anymore
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was thinking of buying the 5800x or the 3d version when it comes out but since im getting these stupid random usb disconnects with the latest bios versions...
> I just don't know.


I'm on F35b and never updated since then as I read about the voltage issues and as I said I'm running IF 1900MHz so didn't want any issues with voltage.


----------



## BTTB

99belle99 said:


> I must be lucky as I have no USB issues ever and I own the X570 Ultra with a 3700X since around launch and running 1900MHz IF and 3800MHz RAM.


Maybe it isn't luck but more the combination of the proven 3700x and all the other components that just work with these boards.
I also have the 3700x so I've been prone to look at members comments here with the same CPU and can't remember anyone with any real issues.

For those that have continuous issues maybe changing your CPU to something else like the 3700x may prove or discount my point.
Try borrowing one to try, it would be a revealing test if I'm right.


----------



## Waltc

I've yet to have any issues with USB disconnects in my system--it's been fully reliable for > 2.5 years as I bought it on the day it became available (see sig). I use the back panel USB 2.0 ports for mouse and keyboard. I use the thumbdrive port for bios version storage and updates and saved bios settings. All of the other USB ports work fine as I've tested them all for brief periods, but as the mouse/Keyboard don't need any greater bandwidth than 2.0 I've stuck with using those. I will say that I have noticed that many people reporting problems with USB disconnects are reporting them with USB sound devices, which I don't use by choice. I've used every bios GB has released for my board, beginning with F3 it shipped with in July 2019, all the way to F34, which I'm using presently. No USB problems. I don't want to use F35e, the latest, because it's a beta that people have complained about. I think these things are worth knowing. The USB problems are far from universal.


----------



## Ohim

No USB issues here as well. And now i'm even running the latest F36e

The only USB disconnects that i have are due to Radeon's LEDs on the GPU that make USB disconnect sounds while starting a game.









If you disable those two from the Device Manager, the disconnect sounds will go away.


I also use manual memory timings and voltages, SOC /VDDG/VDDP included. I think XMP profiles are dumb on AMD platforms since they were built for Intel one. One of my friends had all his memory issues fixed after he used manual voltage values on his MB.


----------



## ryouiki

For those with 5xxx experience with curve optimizer, what is the best way of going about this? Should I attempt to modify curve (testing with corecycler) keeping Boost Override at 0? Out of the box (before even enabling PBO2) this chip is already hitting 5025 on some cores, but the "best" core is failing even at stock settings.


----------



## SilLotterySucker

ryouiki said:


> For those with 5xxx experience with curve optimizer, what is the best way of going about this? Should I attempt to modify curve (testing with corecycler) keeping Boost Override at 0? Out of the box (before even enabling PBO2) this chip is already hitting 5025 on some cores, but the "best" core is failing even at stock settings.


Start with all cores -15, and the highest +XXMHz offset. Run CoreCycler repeatedly for good cores (-3) and bad cores (+1/+2/+5 depending on how fast they failed).


----------



## SilLotterySucker

Is anyone using X570s AORUS MASTER ? The latest F3c with 1.2.0.4 AGESA apparently has the VDDG 0.9976V issue.









The b-die kit I used cannot hold at 1900MHz FCLK at VDDG 0.9976V. It throws a ton of WHEA 19.
Should I try F2? I only had this board for a few weeks and don't really know the bug history of the BIOS versions.

I also noticed for FCLK >1900, higher vcore_SOC is not always helpful. It has fewer WHEAs at 1.15 than 1.05V but 1.20V is the worst. Does this make sense?

Also, it's struggling more at 1900 than 1933. For any given voltage settings, 1900 simply has more WHEAs than 1933, even after loosening the timings a lot.

Am I getting this correctly? WHEA 19 is only related to FCLK/UCLK, and can only be solved with combination of Vcore_SOC, VDDP and VDDG? The DRAM timings and voltages can impact its own stability but should not cause WHEA 19?


----------



## ryouiki

SilLotterySucker said:


> Is anyone using X570s AORUS MASTER ? The latest F3c with 1.2.0.4 AGESA apparently has the VDDG 0.9976V issue.
> 
> The b-die kit I used cannot hold at 1900MHz FCLK at VDDG 0.9976V. It throws a ton of WHEA 19.
> Should I try F2? I only had this board for a few weeks and don't really know the bug history of the BIOS versions.


Quite a few people reverted back to AGESA 1.2.0.3(a/b/c/) because of odd/buggy behavior of 1.2.0.(4/5/6)... doesn't seem like AMD still has any of these later releases sorted.

As for WHEA 19 (Bus/Interconnect), at least from my experience is seems to center around VDDG mostly (and by extension VSOC to keep you 50mv above VDDG). On my 3900X though I ended up just dropping FLCK down a single notch to 1867 because no combination of VDDG CCD/IOD could every completely stop these... I would still get at least one every few weeks.


----------



## SilLotterySucker

ryouiki said:


> Quite a few people reverted back to AGESA 1.2.0.3(a/b/c/) because of odd/buggy behavior of 1.2.0.(4/5/6)... doesn't seem like AMD still has any of these later releases sorted.
> 
> As for WHEA 19 (Bus/Interconnect), at least from my experience is seems to center around VDDG mostly (and by extension VSOC to keep you 50mv above VDDG). On my 3900X though I ended up just dropping FLCK down a single notch to 1867 because no combination of VDDG CCD/IOD could every completely stop these... I would still get at least one every few weeks.


I dropped to 1867 and WHEA were completely gone immediately, even with much tighter timings (though not sure it depends on timings anyway). But the memory bandwidth and latency also worsened by quite much than 1933.


----------



## ManniX-ITA

SilLotterySucker said:


> I dropped to 1867 and WHEA were completely gone immediately, even with much tighter timings (though not sure it depends on timings anyway). But the memory bandwidth and latency also worsened by quite much than 1933.


Try F2, the VDDG bug really mess up everything if your CPU doesn't like that voltage.


----------



## ryouiki

SilLotterySucker said:


> Start with all cores -15, and the highest +XXMHz offset. Run CoreCycler repeatedly for good cores (-3) and bad cores (+1/+2/+5 depending on how fast they failed).


Think I have an issue somewhere else first... TestMem5 failed with 1 error in 20 cycles, I mainly copied over memory timings from 3900X and doesn't seem like it is 100% stable anymore.


----------



## Waltc

SilLotterySucker said:


> I dropped to 1867 and WHEA were completely gone immediately, even with much tighter timings (though not sure it depends on timings anyway). But the memory bandwidth and latency also worsened by quite much than 1933.


I'm sure you already know this, but it's easily forgotten for some reason. Lots of people think overclocking the CPU and various buses in their systems is supposed to work and if it doesn't, they think it's a bug. 1867MHz is the highest memory clock that the Z2/Z3 CPUs support officially--per Robert @ AMD. AMD said early on after Zen 2 shipped that they had designed 3733MHz to be the sweet spot. He described 1900+ as "pot luck." When overclocking past official limits, nothing is guaranteed or warrantied. If 1900MHz is not achievable without problems, that isn't a bug. Overclocking is a roll of the dice--the silicon lottery, however you want to phrase it. But the failure to reach various overclocked goals people arbitrarily set doesn't imply any problems with your hardware. It doesn't matter what some people claim to achieve, overclocking to any degree isn't guaranteed. Doesn't mean it cannot be done, just that the failure to do it does not mean any bugs are in play. Just read a post the other day where a guy claimed to solve his USB problems by simply setting the front-side bus to "Auto" (which is 100MHz.) When the FSB is to 100+ (like 101-105MHz) it throws off other system buses which hang off of the FSB, like the Sata buses/USB buses, etc. I think overclocking is great and it can be fun, as I've done it myself in the past, but it's important to understand the design limits in the hardware.

I've run experiments of my own several times in the past couple of years, and I keep coming back to my standard XMP settings every time because the system simply runs better and faster. Just thought I'd mention it...


----------



## obogobo

Waltc said:


> 1867MHz is the highest memory clock that the Z2/Z3 CPUs support officially--per Robert @ AMD.


Robert is truly great, I love all the technical talks he's done on BIOS tuning available on Youtube. Unfortunately someone _else_ in AMD marketing claimed 1900 - 2000 IF was "the new 1800" and it appeared on a keynote slide, which lead many of us to well, believe it!


----------



## dk10438

I have a 5800x with memory running 3733 14 15 15 15 @ 1.47V FCLK at 1866
It won't boot at 3800 FCLK at 1900 but will boot at 3933 FCLK 1967 but I get WHEA errors after about 5 min of benching. 

Is the issue typically with the chip, motherboard, or voltages. Debating how hard I should try to try to get 3933 FCLK 1967 stable.


----------



## 99belle99

dk10438 said:


> I have a 5800x with memory running 3733 14 15 15 15 @ 1.47V FCLK at 1866
> It won't boot at 3800 FCLK at 1900 but will boot at 3933 FCLK 1967 but I get WHEA errors after about 5 min of benching.
> 
> Is the issue typically with the chip, motherboard, or voltages. Debating how hard I should try to try to get 3933 FCLK 1967 stable.


Damn that's not good I currently have a 3700X 1900IF 3800MHz RAM and was hoping to upgrade at some point to a 5800X and thought I would be able to do 2000IF with that chip. Doesn't look like that is the case.


----------



## dk10438

apparently there's some sort of hole at 3800/1900 IF that prevents those clocks for a lot of users. 
4000/2000 IF is almost impossible to achieve from what I've read


----------



## ManniX-ITA

99belle99 said:


> Damn that's not good I currently have a 3700X 1900IF 3800MHz RAM and was hoping to upgrade at some point to a 5800X and thought I would be able to do 2000IF with that chip. Doesn't look like that is the case.


Besides some very specific workload that can take advantage of the increased latency, running at FCLK 2000 is not going to be much faster.
Some Ryzen can do it but are very few.
Many can run at FCLK 2000 but they are unstable and then except AIDA everything else is running same or slower.
It's much more difficult with a Dual CCD but from what I have tested the positive scaling starts from 10 cores.
We are talking about a few percent points better.

It can help with competitive gaming, also on a single CCD.
But with proper cooling you can run lower timings at FCLK 1900 and get the same results.
Much easier and for sure less prone to issues.
If you can't cool actively the DIMMs, then 4000 may be attractive cause you can get better latency with lower temps very easily.
But for a single CCD the increased IF bandwidth is never used, rarely the memory bandwidth.


----------



## overpower

x570 aorus pro stable f35 is available
https://download.gigabyte.com/FileList/BIOS/mb_bios_x570-aorus-pro_f35.zip or you can go to download page, copy link address of f34 and change to f35.

For now, Pro is the only one available with the beta removed from the bios list


----------



## Ohim

F36 for the X570 Aorus Elite can already be downloaded by manually changing the name of the current listed bios files.



https://download.gigabyte.com/FileList/BIOS/mb_bios_x570-aorus-elite_f36.zip


----------



## overpower

Ohim said:


> F36 for the X570 Aorus Elite can already be downloaded by manually changing the name of the current listed bios files.
> 
> 
> 
> https://download.gigabyte.com/FileList/BIOS/mb_bios_x570-aorus-elite_f36.zip


Guess they slowly release it. Not yet available for Ultra


----------



## chucky27

Has anyone tried the final F35/36? Does it have newer 1.20.5/6 AGESA or is it just a finalized bugfest 1.2.0.5 build?


----------



## Moonraise

This is giving me hope that X570 Master is next up.
I have been struggling with bugged VDDG and VDDP in these later BIOS versions.
Fingers crossed!


----------



## Ohim

This doesn't fix the bugged VDDG/VDDP since it's the same AGESA as the BETA variant.


----------



## Moonraise

Ohim said:


> This doesn't fix the bugged VDDG/VDDP since it's the same AGESA as the BETA variant.


Well here's hoping this means that Gigabyte is shipping the latest AGESA soon.
At the very least, they have to ship a more updated version before 5800x3d ships, right?


----------



## Waltc

obogobo said:


> Robert is truly great, I love all the technical talks he's done on BIOS tuning available on Youtube. Unfortunately someone _else_ in AMD marketing claimed 1900 - 2000 IF was "the new 1800" and it appeared on a keynote slide, which lead many of us to well, believe it!


Robert is not bad! I don't know who the other AMD person was as I've not heard it, myself. The Internet is chock-full of terrible information, but _fortunately_ there are some valuable nuggets of fact here and there. Separating the wheat from the chaff is something that really only comes with experience, imo. Over the years I've learned a lot--much of it learned the_ hard way_...! Sometimes the experience is akin banging my head against a telephone pole but eventually the lesson is absorbed...


----------



## Waltc

Moonraise said:


> This is giving me hope that X570 Master is next up.
> I have been struggling with bugged VDDG and VDDP in these later BIOS versions.
> Fingers crossed!


I had the same thought--let's hope so...F34 is the longest running bios version for me yet. But I'd like something to play with!


----------



## ryouiki

Unless there was some drastic change, everyone should be aware these new BIOS likely use AMI capsules, so you will have to jump through hoops to downgrade (flashback, modified flash utilities, etc.). Given that no vendor seems to have released a BIOS with AGESA > 1.2.0.3c that doesn't have voltage issues, I would be careful about upgrading if you are happy with current settings.


----------



## overpower

Moonraise said:


> This is giving me hope that X570 Master is next up.
> I have been struggling with bugged VDDG and VDDP in these later BIOS versions.
> Fingers crossed!





https://download.gigabyte.com/FileList/BIOS/mb_bios_x570-aorus-master_f35.zip?v=a2677b0ba4520b142b58c616d7203d30


----------



## ryouiki

overpower said:


> https://download.gigabyte.com/FileList/BIOS/mb_bios_x570-aorus-master_f35.zip?v=a2677b0ba4520b142b58c616d7203d30


Stasio said its AGESA 1.2.0.5 on Tweaktown, so unless they somehow managed to fix VDDG where other vendor's didn't, I'm skipping this one.


----------



## ManniX-ITA

ryouiki said:


> Stasio said its AGESA 1.2.0.5 on Tweaktown, so unless they somehow managed to fix VDDG where other vendor's didn't, I'm skipping this one.


I think the VDDG issue is on AGESA 1.2.0.4.
Version 1.2.0.5 & 1.2.0.6 introduced a cap to CPU vCore VID over EDC 140A.
If you use more than that will kill your performances.


----------



## Moonraise

ManniX-ITA said:


> Version 1.2.0.5 & 1.2.0.6 introduced a cap to CPU vCore VID over EDC 140A.


Can you say a little more about that? What's the cap like? How Hard is it? Are there examples somewhere out there?

Also is there any way to verify which AGESA it is before flashing?
Seems weird that their beta going final changes the AGESA, doesn't it?


----------



## ryouiki

ManniX-ITA said:


> I think the VDDG issue is on AGESA 1.2.0.4.
> Version 1.2.0.5 & 1.2.0.6 introduced a cap to CPU vCore VID over EDC 140A.
> If you use more than that will kill your performances.


I definitely could be wrong there then, I thought the ASUS folks said they still had VDDG issues on 1.2.0.6 but maybe I am remembering incorrectly.


----------



## des2k...

ManniX-ITA said:


> I think the VDDG issue is on AGESA 1.2.0.4.
> Version 1.2.0.5 & 1.2.0.6 introduced a cap to CPU vCore VID over EDC 140A.
> If you use more than that will kill your performances.


My Zen2 3900x with x570 Aorus master always had this vcore , 140a bug after day1 bios. Anything after F11-F20 is like that, impossible to get good PBO values, vcore if you go over 140A EDC.

That's right around when Zen3 released.

So, this is not a bug but more like AMD killing performance on Zen3 to get ready for Zen3d or Zen4. Just like Zen2, they will never fix it.


----------



## ManniX-ITA

Moonraise said:


> Can you say a little more about that? What's the cap like? How Hard is it? Are there examples somewhere out there?
> 
> Also is there any way to verify which AGESA it is before flashing?
> Seems weird that their beta going final changes the AGESA, doesn't it?


I've tested 1.2.0.5 on the Unify-X.
First the CO counts are all shifted 5-10 below, 1.2.0.4 is not like that.
Which can be good or bad depending on your starting CO.
If you have a Core, like my n.6, which was running at 5150 MHz at -28, you are doomed.
Max core boost was 5000 MHz at -30.
If any of your best cores or Core 0 is in this situation your loss will be massive.

Plus 1.2.0.5 can update your CPU.
I have a very early batches 5950X and once I went back to 1.2.0.1 it was different.
Different CO counts, had to change many by +2, and in general loss of boost clock between 25 and 50 MHz.
Plus many different behavior regarding settings.
If you are happy with your CPU stay away from any update.
This didn't happen when I tested 1.2.0.5 on the Master with the 3800X.

For a Dual CCD the 2nd CCD runs at very low boost clocks.
Around 80-100 MHz less than before on all Cores.
It's like the 2nd CCD is an all "E-Cores" like Alder Lake.

Scores in ST and MT will be similar or lower in benchmarks.

If you set in BIOS any EDC above 140A the vCore VID will be locked at 1.425V.
The single core VIDs will top at around 1.2V and the performances will be obscenely low.
Max boost clocks will be around 100 MHz lower on first CCD, around 150-200 MHz on the 2nd.

If you set 140A the first option is to have Ryzen Master at boot.
Looks like forcing you to use their software for telemetry was a nice thing to copy from nVidia.

The 2nd option is to use a massive positive vCore, around 0.0875V and 1.0V.
This will bring back the CPU vCore around 1.5-1.52V and Core VIDs to 1.325V.
The CPU vCore VID will still be limited to 1.425V.
Most of the performance loss is recovered but it's still not the same as with 1.2.0.1/1.2.0.3.

All the Cores will run with VIDs from 25 to 100mV lower than before.
They'll have roughly the same performances from benchmarks scores.
Temperatures and power draw will be the same or higher.
Which means the reduction in voltage is just a useless cosmetic trick.

Since this isn't fixed in 1.2.0.6 the "mistake" seems intentional.
Looks like they asked their village's idiot for an idea to destroy their enthusiasts' customers base.
And they implemented it without thinking twice..


----------



## ManniX-ITA

des2k... said:


> My Zen2 3900x with x570 Aorus master always had this vcore , 140a bug after day1 bios. Anything after F11-F20 is like that, impossible to get good PBO values, vcore if you go over 140A EDC.


It's the first time I hear something like this on a 3000.
Definitely doesn't happen to any other 3000 that I've seen.
I'm not sure it's the same.


----------



## ryouiki

ryouiki said:


> I definitely could be wrong there then, I thought the ASUS folks said they still had VDDG issues on 1.2.0.6 but maybe I am remembering incorrectly.


Nope, still broken... actually worse maybe since I have CCD actually set to 980mv and now it just locks it to 1000mv.


----------



## 99belle99

Why are some boards on F36 and others F35?


----------



## theborv

Regarding X570 AORUS MASTER rev 1.0 & rev 1.1/1.2

Looks like gigabyte are messing up which bios versions are available at different gigabyte sites:

Rev 1.0 has f35 (2022/01/28 / AGESA 1.2.0.5 / Checksum : CBFD) at the us link.
Rev 1.0 also has f34 (2021/07/13 / AGESA 1.2.0.3 B / Checksum : B477) at the us link.

Rev 1.1/1.2 (still) has f35e (2021/10/13 / AGESA 1.2.0.4 A / Checksum : FCEE) at the us link.
Rev 1.1/1.2 also has f34 (2021/07/13 / AGESA 1.2.0.3 B / Checksum : B477) at the us link.

Rev 1.0 has f34 (2021/07/13 / AGESA 1.2.0.3 B / Checksum : B477) at the global link. f35e has been removed here (it was available until recently).
Rev 1.1/1.2 also has f34 (2021/07/13 / AGESA 1.2.0.3 B / Checksum : B477) at the global link. f35e has also been removed here (it was available until recently).

So it is fairly safe to assume that the bios for rev 1.0 and rev 1.1/1.2 are the same bios'es, and downloading the rev 1.0 f35 bios shoud be safe to install on a rev 1.1/1.2.

Further evidence that this is probably the case:
Rev 1.0 has f35 (2022/01/28 / AGESA 1.2.0.5 / Checksum : CBFD) at the uk link.
Rev 1.1/1.2 has f35 (2022/01/28 / AGESA 1.2.0.5 / Checksum : CBFD) at the uk link.

Can't be bothered to check more links. There might be more gigabyte sites where f35 has been updated for both rev 1.0 & 1.1/1.2, but out of these, only the uk site has f35 for both rev 1.0 & 1.1/1.2.

Just for info. I was a bit surprised to discover this.


----------



## ManniX-ITA

theborv said:


> So it is fairly safe to assume that the bios for rev 1.0 and rev 1.1/1.2 are the same bios'es


Yes they use the same BIOS.
There was a little confusion a while ago and Stasio jumped in and confirmed it.


----------



## stasio

They have many places to upload.
A day or two will be all OK.


----------



## Ohim

stasio said:


> They have many places to upload.
> A day or two will be all OK.


Gigabyte needs to implement something like ASUS's dynamic OC ... in light workloads the stock turbo is in effect .. and when workloads pass a certain amp/power threshold it goes to static manual clocks / voltages... 


During work in windows i would love to have full CPU speeds but when i do gaming/video rendering i lock it at 4.5 GHz and 1.2V since it gives me great perf / thermals and power draw.


----------



## stasio

I already contacted HQ, even date of release is different (2022/01/28) on web page.
Open zip file ...BIOS date different.


----------



## Moonraise

ryouiki said:


> Nope, still broken... actually worse maybe since I have CCD actually set to 980mv and now it just locks it to 1000mv.
> 
> View attachment 2547614



That is so annoying.
Can you really hold 1900 IF with that VSOC Voltage without WHEAs? I have to set 1.2V to avoid stability problems there.


----------



## pewpewlazer

Anyone else have issues with their chipset fan randomly spinning up to full speed and staying there? Normally it will sit at 0 RPM, but will randomly turn on and go to ~4330 RPM and stay there until I reboot. There's no temperature change or anything to prompt this behavior. It happened a couple times since building this system last July, and was infrequent enough that it was just a minor annoyance. But I've now had it happen 3 times in the past 5 days. Twice while playing Dying Light 2, and once now while watching videos on YouTube. Extremely annoying.

I'd just unplug the stupid fan, but it looks like there's no way to do that without pulling the board and removing the heatsink. If I'm going to go through that much trouble, I'd just go Alder Lake.

X570 Aorus Master with F34 BIOS.


----------



## zware62

X570 Aorus Master last few hours on F35... for me initially it was showing less performance than f34 (i.e. cpu-z from 685 went down to 660, userbenchmark on cpu from 115 to 106 ). But ... when i have tried only game i am playing (Assetto Corsa Competizione) ... experience was amazing as it looks like i didn't hit any shuttering during game play ... visually its looking far much more better then before, like it is one lever higher performance wise.... nocking on wood that it stay like it!
in bios I am using only XMP for memory. On x570 master, 5950x and msi 3080ti.


----------



## zware62

+ EVGA x1 scan was failing before with pc reboot every time i run it and sending me to bios (dont know why).... Now it finishing the scan w/o problems on F35... I have felling that it is more stable then before ... (nocking on wood once again


----------



## ManniX-ITA

pewpewlazer said:


> X570 Aorus Master with F34 BIOS.


Some people has issues with Fan connectors dying with this BIOS specifically. 
First time about the Chipset.
Try go down to an earlier release.



zware62 said:


> X570 Aorus Master last few hours on F35... for me initially it was showing less performance than f34 (i.e. cpu-z from 685 went down to 660, userbenchmark on cpu from 115 to 106 ). But ... when i have tried only game i am playing (Assetto Corsa Competizione) ... experience was amazing as it looks like i didn't hit any shuttering during game play ... visually its looking far much more better then before, like it is one lever higher performance wise.... nocking on wood that it stay like it!


You don't get stuttering in Assetto Corsa with a 5950X (at least not due to the CPU) 

Clearly your CPU was not setup well.
Unfortunately AMD can't make a simple thing like default optimized settings that works. Like Intel is doing since 20 years...

F25 basically cut a big chunk of your performances and made it stable.
If you are fine with it, wait for a new BIOS release.
But I'd be a bit upset considering the price of the CPU, it's now a low bin 5600X with many cores...


----------



## ManniX-ITA

Ohim said:


> Gigabyte needs to implement something like ASUS's dynamic OC ... in light workloads the stock turbo is in effect .. and when workloads pass a certain amp/power threshold it goes to static manual clocks / voltages...


There is, Active OC Tuner.
If you have the guts to buy a new X570S board...









GIGABYTE Unleash AMD X570S Series Motherboards with Extreme Silent Cooling | News - GIGABYTE Global


June 17th, 2021 – GIGABYTE TECHNOLOGY Co. Ltd, a leading manufacturer of motherboards, graphics cards, and hardware solutions announced the launch of ...




www.gigabyte.com


----------



## Ohim

ManniX-ITA said:


> There is, Active OC Tuner.
> If you have the guts to buy a new X570S board...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GIGABYTE Unleash AMD X570S Series Motherboards with Extreme Silent Cooling | News - GIGABYTE Global
> 
> 
> June 17th, 2021 – GIGABYTE TECHNOLOGY Co. Ltd, a leading manufacturer of motherboards, graphics cards, and hardware solutions announced the launch of ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.gigabyte.com


I won't buy another X570 board at this point


----------



## ManniX-ITA

Ohim said:


> I won't buy another X570 board at this point


Wise choice 

If you are interested in that specific use case, give a try to Hydra.
You just enable the profile for all core usage and use PBO otherwise.


----------



## Ohim

stasio said:


> I already contacted HQ, even date of release is different (2022/01/28) on web page.
> Open zip file ...BIOS date different.


Somebody pointed out that GB removed the PBO settings where you could put +100 +200MHz override on the boost. Is that hidden somewhere else?


----------



## lafonte

ManniX-ITA said:


> I've tested 1.2.0.5 on the Unify-X.


Hi, what about the max CPU frequency boost overdrive? In the f35 (agesa 1.2.0.5) on a x570 aourus pro rev 1.2 is gone. Does it still present on the MSI bios with agesa 1.2.0.5? Thanks


----------



## mtrai

Well I just installed the f35 bios on my Master rev 1.2 board gonna see how it goes. It automatically rebooted into windows as I walked away during the install.


----------



## overpower

pewpewlazer said:


> Anyone else have issues with their chipset fan randomly spinning up to full speed and staying there? Normally it will sit at 0 RPM, but will randomly turn on and go to ~4330 RPM and stay there until I reboot. There's no temperature change or anything to prompt this behavior. It happened a couple times since building this system last July, and was infrequent enough that it was just a minor annoyance. But I've now had it happen 3 times in the past 5 days. Twice while playing Dying Light 2, and once now while watching videos on YouTube. Extremely annoying.
> 
> I'd just unplug the stupid fan, but it looks like there's no way to do that without pulling the board and removing the heatsink. If I'm going to go through that much trouble, I'd just go Alder Lake.
> 
> X570 Aorus Master with F34 BIOS.


 I dont have this issue.
Temporarily, you can use argus monitor to set up the fan


----------



## ManniX-ITA

lafonte said:


> Hi, what about the max CPU frequency boost overdrive? In the f35 (agesa 1.2.0.5) on a x570 aourus pro rev 1.2 is gone. Does it still present on the MSI bios with agesa 1.2.0.5? Thanks


Sorry, what do you mean with max CPU frequency boost overdrive?


----------



## smokedawg

I think he is referring to the same setting as this post above. The PBO setting "Max CPU Boost Clock Override". I also read somewhere that this option is gone with the latest GB BIOS.


----------



## ManniX-ITA

smokedawg said:


> I think he is referring to the same setting as this post above. The PBO setting "Max CPU Boost Clock Override". I also read somewhere that this option is gone with the latest GB BIOS.


Ah ok, got it.
Nope it's not coming back.

We requested it from Gigabyte here, as it was available from MSI.
Then AMD noticed it
And forced all manufactures to remove it and set back the max limit to 200 MHz.

AMD loves its enthusiasts customers base.


----------



## Luggage

ManniX-ITA said:


> Ah ok, got it.
> Nope it's not coming back.
> 
> We requested it from Gigabyte here, as it was available from MSI.
> Then AMD noticed it
> And forced all manufactures to remove it and set back the max limit to 200 MHz.
> 
> AMD loves its enthusiasts customers base.


Yea I really consider flashing back pre 1200 and see if I lose anything important in exchange for getting +300 boost back…


----------



## ghiga_andrei

pewpewlazer said:


> Anyone else have issues with their chipset fan randomly spinning up to full speed and staying there? Normally it will sit at 0 RPM, but will randomly turn on and go to ~4330 RPM and stay there until I reboot. There's no temperature change or anything to prompt this behavior. It happened a couple times since building this system last July, and was infrequent enough that it was just a minor annoyance. But I've now had it happen 3 times in the past 5 days. Twice while playing Dying Light 2, and once now while watching videos on YouTube. Extremely annoying.
> 
> I'd just unplug the stupid fan, but it looks like there's no way to do that without pulling the board and removing the heatsink. If I'm going to go through that much trouble, I'd just go Alder Lake.
> 
> X570 Aorus Master with F34 BIOS.


I have noticed the latest SIV software lets you control the Chipset fan and also set custom curves for it! 
Versions until this one would not.
You can use SIV to set the fan to a desired speed and check if it is working fine, at least for debugging.
I know SIV is not an ideal software but for me it is useful to set manual curves for all fans and it has not caused me problems like other GB software.


----------



## lafonte

ManniX-ITA said:


> Sorry, what do you mean with max CPU frequency boost overdrive?


I was referring to the "Max CPU Boost Clock Override" the setting that allows to increase the max cpu frequency target.


----------



## ManniX-ITA

lafonte said:


> I was referring to the "Max CPU Boost Clock Override" the setting that allows to increase the max cpu frequency target.


Yeah got it, you can read above.
Forbidden by AMD.
They love more money than us


----------



## Luggage

ManniX-ITA said:


> Yeah got it, you can read above.
> Forbidden by AMD.
> They love more money than us


@lafonte 
Agesa 1205 MSI 


http://imgur.com/kLZZQe2


Are you saying gb removed it?

@ManniX-ITA 
You are just talking about the enforced +200 limit right?


----------



## ManniX-ITA

Luggage said:


> You are just talking about the enforced +200 limit right?


Yes, going over 200 MHz.
Both MSI and GB had to remove it.


----------



## lafonte

Luggage said:


> @lafonte
> Agesa 1205 MSI
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/kLZZQe2
> 
> 
> Are you saying gb removed it?
> 
> @ManniX-ITA
> You are just talking about the enforced +200 limit right?


Yes they did remove it, probably add a menu with the positive and negative option and implement it was too much for them anyway that thing is great if really they introduce a way to lower the max frequency boost ti means that we can finally maximize the multicore performance, like I have a 5950x and the second ccd is pretty bad at stock no one of the cores can reach 4900 the closest I can get is 4875 with an avarage of all core in the second ccd of 4800 only (is it common? if yes, it's really a shame for the price tag of this cpu) so if I can lower the max cpu boost frequency maybe I can manage to get it to do at least the advertised 4900 on all core and get higher multicore performance even it means lower the single core performance of the first ccd that is great instead. Personally I bought the 5950x for the multicore performance 'cause I use it for production (code compilation mostly) and I don't care that much about single core performance. Hopefully are just the guys at gigabyte that are lazy and "soon" we will get it too. At this point I have to think that the vddg bug is another not implemented feature, probably amd changed the way it works and at gigabyte they didn't even bother to hide the 3 different vddg settings present in the bios that at the moment do nothing. Anyway release a bios like that and call it "stable" is unacceptable.


----------



## DocPants

I can confirm Agesa 1.2.0.5 F36 on Auros Elite there is no Boost overdrive Option anymore, some confusion here as they previously removed anything over +200 (it used to go up to +500), now they have completely removed the option altogether, so no +200.

Also Cannot Use VDDG over 1000mv as many have said, so I cannot run 1900IF anymore as I need 1050mv to do so on my ram, this can't be a bug has to be by design.

Does anyone know why stock VSOC voltage is so high on ram speeds over 3733 (1.2v) on the last few bios? seems way too high when only 1.125 is needed max on 1900IF.


----------



## lafonte

DocPants said:


> Does anyone know why stock VSOC voltage is so high on ram speeds over 3733 (1.2v) on the last few bios? seems way too high when only 1.125 is needed max on 1900IF.


Same here I can do 1900IF on agesa 1.0.2.4 (F34 aorus x570 pro rev 1.2) with:
960mv vddg iod
760 vddg ccd and vddp
720 cpu vddp
1.0475 vsoc

but in auto I get:
1000 vddg ccd and iod
900 vddp
920 cpu vddp
1.2 soc (that's really high)


----------



## 99belle99

lafonte said:


> Yes they did remove it, probably add a menu with the positive and negative option and implement it was too much for them anyway that thing is great if really they introduce a way to lower the max frequency boost ti means that we can finally maximize the multicore performance, like I have a 5950x and the second ccd is pretty bad at stock no one of the cores can reach 4900 the closest I can get is 4875 with an avarage of all core in the second ccd of 4800 only (is it common? if yes, it's really a shame for the price tag of this cpu) so if I can lower the max cpu boost frequency maybe I can manage to get it to do at least the advertised 4900 on all core and get higher multicore performance even it means lower the single core performance of the first ccd that is great instead. Personally I bought the 5950x for the multicore performance 'cause I use it for production (code compilation mostly) and I don't care that much about single core performance. Hopefully are just the guys at gigabyte that are lazy and "soon" we will get it too. At this point I have to think that the vddg bug is another not implemented feature, probably amd changed the way it works and at gigabyte they didn't even bother to hide the 3 different vddg settings present in the bios that at the moment do nothing. Anyway release a bios like that and call it "stable" is unacceptable.


4.9GHz is not the all core advertised speed. I do not know where you got that information but it's wrong. I haven't looked up the specs but 4.8 or 4.9Ghz is the single core speed.


----------



## lafonte

99belle99 said:


> 4.9GHz is not the all core advertised speed. I do not know where you got that information but it's wrong. I haven't looked up the specs but 4.8 or 4.9Ghz is the single core speed.


I mean that every core during a single thread workload can reach 4900.


----------



## DocPants

lafonte said:


> Same here I can do 1900IF on agesa 1.0.2.4 (F34 aorus x570 pro rev 1.2) with:
> 960mv vddg ccd
> 760 vddg iod and vddp
> 720 cpu vddp
> 1.0475 vsoc


Super low VDDG??, Ive vigorously tested it and the only way I could pass Memtest5 30 cycles Usmus was with 1050 VDDG, I could so 24hours on the test built into DRAM calculator no problem though. Ill give it a try on new bios with 1000mv. Micron E Ballastic Sport LT


----------



## lafonte

DocPants said:


> Super low VDDG??, Ive vigorously tested it and the only way I could pass Memtest5 30 cycles Usmus was with 1050 VDDG, I could so 24hours on the test built into DRAM calculator no problem though. Ill give it a try on new bios with 1000mv. Micron E Ballastic Sport LT


yes pretty low voltages but no way to get 2000IF stable even if I can boot 2100+ I cannot get it to do 2000 without hardware errors (I use linux no whea here) keping a limit of 1100 for the vddg iod I didn't try to push it harder, the weird think is that I have 8gbx4 b-die and I stuck at 3800 18 18 18 32 50 1T I can pass memtest delux with 3800 16 16 16 30 46 1T (the one that is a mini os that boots with an usb pendrive an does the test) over 1000% but 10 min of large fft in y-cruncher or prime and I get an error only way to fix it's 2T or a flat 18, tried everyting all the possible voltage timing geardown mode procodt...it's like if the memory controller just can't handle that.


----------



## donewithamd

This is extremely frustrating..... Ive not been able to successfully OC my ram since finishing my build 3 weeks ago over the VDDG bug preventing me from a stable 1900IF. I was excited to see the F36 bios available for the elite lastnight and went for it ASSUMING theyd fixed the bugs but I was wrong and not only am I still stuck at 1833IF, it seems like they grenaded CPU overclock room as well. Is there an older stable bios that will allow me to utilize the samsung b die ram i spent so much time and money on in the meantime?? Im most likely listing the board and CPU for sale on ebay after realizing AMD treats their customers as beta testers these days, I never signed up for that crap. Seeing the price of the 12700k being lower than what I spent on the 5800x and literally DESTROYING its performance has me pretty frustrated right now.


----------



## lafonte

donewithamd said:


> Is there an older stable bios that will allow me to utilize the samsung b die ram i spent so much time and money on in the meantime??


Try the one with agesa 1.2.0.3b in your case should be f35 since your last stable is f36


----------



## lafonte

Small advice, once you install the bios before start to mess with everything else set 1900 and reboot if it train and post start with a voltage of 1120 vsoc 1040 for the vddg iod 1000 vddg ccd and 900 for the vddp use the ones in the amd overclock menu except per the vsoc after start to lower the vddp and vddg ccd in steps of 40 together until it doesn't post reset the bios set the last stable vddp and vddg ccd and 1900if and start to lower the vddp iod till it doesn't post set the vddp iod 40mV higher than the last one that posted. Set the vsoc= vddg iod + 80 mV with soc LLC to auto. It should work. good luck


----------



## ManniX-ITA

DocPants said:


> I can confirm Agesa 1.2.0.5 F36 on Auros Elite there is no Boost overdrive Option anymore, some confusion here as they previously removed anything over +200 (it used to go up to +500), now they have completely removed the option altogether, so no +200.


I don't know what to say, this is a new low...


----------



## 99belle99

Last night I flashed F35 for my Ultra coming from F35b. I have a 3700X so I'm only hampered by one of the voltage problems but the reason I flashed the new bios is because I was actually running the VDDG at 1volt to get 1900IF and 3800MHz RAM so made no difference to me to flash it anyway.

Using the PC all day today and zero issues. One thing I forgot to do was enable smart access memory in bios but remembered earlier and enabled that a couple of hours ago. PC still running fine.


----------



## donewithamd

Everyone ready for this??????!!!!!

Setting VDDG IOD CCD and/or ANY other voltages in ryzen following an "apply and test" will actually stick (confirmed in zentimings, HWiNFO64 and cpu-z) regardless of the agesa version. Yes im serious.... Absolute JANK


----------



## donewithamd

F36 Agesa 1.2.0.5 confirmed broken VDDG yet here we are....


----------



## des2k...

donewithamd said:


> Everyone ready for this??????!!!!!
> 
> Setting VDDG IOD CCD and/or ANY other voltages in ryzen following an "apply and test" will actually stick (confirmed in zentimings, HWiNFO64 and cpu-z) regardless of the agesa version. Yes im serious.... Absolute JANK


how is that helping if you need to post and get into windows with unstable bios voltages ?

Not familiar with ryzen master much, does it survive power off/on after you set voltages ?


----------



## donewithamd

im so lost and confused right now its silly. But yes.. Ive rebooted twice and even enabled BAR in a seperate menu while in bios just to see if the ryzen master settings would stick and they are still there after reboot.


----------



## Ohim

I can confirm that Ryzen Master can select the right VDDG voltages


----------



## DocPants

Ohim said:


> I can confirm that Ryzen Master can select the right VDDG voltages


Just tested this, Ryzen master in the past never saved settings on reboot, tested on multiple reboots and saved all my settings and wrote them to bios, it saved VDDP CCD as 1050 and IOD as 700 which I changed to 1050 and it still saved. Oddly all my previous Bios settings from the last Bios (F35 1.2.0.3) are saved in Ryzen master???(is this anything to do with capsule bios?) ive never setup 1900IF on F36 yet Ryzen master has my entire profile ready to go, I haven't made a profile on RM as this is fresh install, all I did was enable one single Manual voltage and it used all my settings from previous Bios.

I'm not sure this is a solution, you can add +200 overdrive in RM via Auto overclocking but I'm sure this will override and turn off Curve Optimizer though? Can anyone confirm that. Once RM has setup your new settings you can then save this to bios profile and even after deleting RM profile the bios will still load +200 overdrive and VDDG over 1v if desired. Just I'm not sure CO is working

Edit, Ran a bunch of R23, I have lots of data from older bios, can say for absolute sure that new bios won't let you boost as high as before on multicore, on 1.2.0.3 F35 my 5600x all core would hold bang on 4.7ghz for the whole run at around 76c and score >12600, now it wont go over 4.65ghz at all, not even at the start on a cold run but will be at 69c-70c and score <12000. Its also now very consistent, scoring very similar scores everytime, have they done something to the efficiency now and capped boosts.


----------



## Luggage

DocPants said:


> Just tested this, Ryzen master in the past never saved settings on reboot, tested on multiple reboots and saved all my settings and wrote them to bios, it saved VDDP CCD as 1050 and IOD as 700 which I changed to 1050 and it still saved. Oddly all my previous Bios settings from the last Bios (F35 1.2.0.3) are saved in Ryzen master???(is this anything to do with capsule bios?) ive never setup 1900IF on F36 yet Ryzen master has my entire profile ready to go, I haven't made a profile on RM as this is fresh install, all I did was enable one single Manual voltage and it used all my settings from previous Bios.
> 
> I'm not sure this is a solution, you can add +200 overdrive in RM via Auto overclocking but I'm sure this will override and turn off Curve Optimizer though? Can anyone confirm that. Once RM has setup your new settings you can then save this to bios profile and even after deleting RM profile the bios will still load +200 overdrive and VDDG over 1v if desired. Just I'm not sure CO is working
> 
> Edit, Ran a bunch of R23, I have lots of data from older bios, can say for absolute sure that new bios won't let you boost as high as before on multicore, on 1.2.0.3 F35 my 5600x all core would hold bang on 4.7ghz for the whole run at around 76c and score >12600, now it wont go over 4.65ghz at all, not even at the start on a cold run but will be at 69c-70c and score <12000. Its also now very consistent, scoring very similar scores everytime, have they done something to the efficiency now and capped boosts.
> 
> View attachment 2547953


Try stock EDC, check max VID.
Set EDC over 140A, check max VID.
Set EDC to auto in bios, change EDC with Ryzen master, check max VID.

Also with agesa 1205+ may have to retune CO values.



http://imgur.com/a/d5cReXo


----------



## DocPants

Luggage said:


> Try stock EDC, check max VID.
> Set EDC over 140A, check max VID.
> Set EDC to auto in bios, change EDC with Ryzen master, check max VID.
> 
> Also with agesa 1205+ may have to retune CO values.


Using 215 EDC motherboard setting in bios, so have nothing limiting it.

Just turned off CO, and get lower temps 66c, lower voltage, lower clocks (4525 all core) and lower scores. So different to older bios where with PBO and +200 I would get 79c with CO off. CO on I used to get 4700 all core, 76c.


----------



## DocPants

Luggage said:


> Also with agesa 1205+ may have to retune CO values.


You are right, I just did a -15 all core and it produced pretty much the same results I used to get on -10 all core. Completely different to how it used to work, on older biosa would never get such big differences in temp and clocks before. I guess it works properly now.

Do you know why RM saved my previous Bios settings for me? Ive never made a RM profile to do this, updated my bios from f35 to f36 last night and RM had my entire profile saved when I turned on manual voltage control. Is this soemting to do with the new Capsule Bios?


----------



## Moonraise

I am using Hydra instead of CO and this is giving me the impression I need to run a new Full Diagnostic given how the CO Values have changed.
1Usmus confirmed to me that the next Version of Hydra is being released in 3 days. Will do a full run then.

In the meantime, im super confused by this new Ryzen Master Twist, can I just use RM to set the Voltage Values I want once and then uninstall it again?


----------



## Luggage

DocPants said:


> You are right, I just did a -15 all core and it produced pretty much the same results I used to get on -10 all core. Completely different to how it used to work, on older biosa would never get such big differences in temp and clocks before. I guess it works properly now.
> 
> Do you know why RM saved my previous Bios settings for me? Ive never made a RM profile to do this, updated my bios from f35 to f36 last night and RM had my entire profile saved when I turned on manual voltage control. Is this soemting to do with the new Capsule Bios?


Not really, I ever only use RM to test a bunch of PBO limits without rebooting all the time.


----------



## DocPants

Moonraise said:


> I am using Hydra instead of CO and this is giving me the impression I need to run a new Full Diagnostic given how the CO Values have changed.
> 1Usmus confirmed to me that the next Version of Hydra is being released in 3 days. Will do a full run then.
> 
> In the meantime, im super confused by this new Ryzen Master Twist, can I just use RM to set the Voltage Values I want once and then uninstall it again?


CO has completely changed IMO, Im not sure about uninstalling, I was thinking of trying that but cant today. What I did was applied my voltage via RM, saved to a bios profile, deleted my RM profile and loaded from Bios and I had all the settings including +200 boost. So I assume uninstalling RM could work but it migth secretly be loading settings from RM. If you try can you post what happened. Be good to know as can confirm boost overdrive is still active in Bios but is hidden setting. Cheers


----------



## lafonte

Luggage said:


> Also with agesa 1205+ may have to retune CO


 Not really in my case, if I keep the EDC to 140 I get the same results testing it with y-cruncher N64 single thread , if I set it over 140 actually something similar (not as extreme) to what appen when I tune co with c state disable that is a more aggressive curve stable in single thread not so much in multithread


----------



## Moonraise

Wanted to try Ryzen Master, but I can't get it to run at all, any ideas?
Nevermind!


----------



## 99belle99

Moonraise said:


> View attachment 2547977
> 
> Wanted to try Ryzen Master, but I can't get it to run at all, any ideas?


Something wrong on your end. No problems with mine. Uninstall and then re-install is all I can think of.


----------



## Moonraise

DocPants said:


> CO has completely changed IMO, Im not sure about uninstalling, I was thinking of trying that but cant today. What I did was applied my voltage via RM, saved to a bios profile, deleted my RM profile and loaded from Bios and I had all the settings including +200 boost. So I assume uninstalling RM could work but it migth secretly be loading settings from RM. If you try can you post what happened. Be good to know as can confirm boost overdrive is still active in Bios but is hidden setting. Cheers



I can confirm that I can set PBO Settings and Values as well as Voltages for Memory in Ryzen Master... then just uninstall Ryzen Master and continue using Hydra / CTR for more finetuning.
*This is a workaround to the bugged settings of 1204+ !!*

This makes me happy for now


----------



## Luggage

lafonte said:


> Not really in my case, if I keep the EDC to 140 I get the same results testing it with y-cruncher N64 single thread , if I set it over 140 actually something similar (not as extreme) to what appen when I tune co with c state disable that is a more aggressive curve stable in single thread not so much in multithread


It depends, how on the edge was it before and not all cores from what we’ve seen.


----------



## lafonte

Luggage said:


> It depends, how on the edge was it before and not all cores from what we’ve seen.


 I don't run co at the edge cause I run it at plus 5 from it but the edge for me for a core is if can run120sec of N64, that is the best test I found for check the stability of the co few sec of it and if is not stable the sistem will just shout down in most of the cases. Agesa 1.2.0.5 does nothing in that regard if the core was able to do for example -22 there still, one more and the sistem will crash but of course if the max vid is 1.425 and basically your getting a lower voltage and frequency at the same co level I found that in all the cases I can do -2/4 On all the cores but what before tested stable in single core was stable on multicore with the vid set to 1.425 is not the case cause i tested it on one ccd and it crashed during multicore.


----------



## DocPants

Moonraise said:


> I can confirm that I can set PBO Settings and Values as well as Voltages for Memory in Ryzen Master... then just uninstall Ryzen Master and continue using Hydra / CTR for more finetuning.
> *This is a workaround to the bugged settings of 1204+ !!*
> 
> This makes me happy for now


Nice one, can the GB rep on here explain why we cant do this is bios but only in RM?. I don't get it, is it really a bug? because its been around for ages now.


----------



## des2k...

DocPants said:


> Nice one, can the GB rep on here explain why we cant do this is bios but only in RM?. I don't get it, is it really a bug? because its been around for ages now.


I personally stay away from RyzenMaster writing values to bios as Amd has 0 safety checks during writing and if something goes wrong I've seen it where you need to take the cpu out of the socket to force agesa reset to defaults.

There's also another reason not to use RyzenMaster, as the driver stays active(check with system internal autoruns) and I doubt very much there's any security checks, crap programs can easily write to bios


----------



## DocPants

des2k... said:


> I personally stay away from RyzenMaster writing values to bios as Amd has 0 safety checks during writing and if something goes wrong I've seen it where you need to take the cpu out of the socket to force agesa reset to defaults.
> 
> There's also another reason not to use RyzenMaster, as the driver stays active(check with system internal autoruns) and I doubt very much there's any security checks, crap programs can easily write to bios


Good to know, hopefully next bios will add Overdrive boost back in and allow VDDG over 1v, but for now the RM trick is the only way to use boost and higher VDDG values.


----------



## ryouiki

So after the Ryzen Master discovery, 1.2.0.5 AGESA on 5950X seems to run 1900 FCLK fine with VDDG modified. There is a 25-50Mhz loss on all core clocks between 1.2.0.3b and 1.2.0.5, single core seems to be the same (max 5050).

Unfortunately these AGESA releases take stupid amounts of time to test stability, so I'm like 18 out of 48 hours of stability testing for memory so far.


----------



## lafonte

Did someone try this?


https://download.gigabyte.com/FileList/BIOS/mb_bios_x570-aorus-pro_f35_n1.zip


GB released a F35 n1 version for the x570 aorus pro


----------



## georgesgrey67

lafonte said:


> Did someone try this?
> 
> 
> https://download.gigabyte.com/FileList/BIOS/mb_bios_x570-aorus-pro_f35_n1.zip
> 
> 
> GB released a F35 n1 version for the x570 aorus pro


Yes, I upgraded my MB to this version. Using a 3800X and 2 G.Skill(SK.Hynix) F4-3600C16, Memory profile activated and RTX 2080. Now 24h, all is working fine for the current setup, no OC in the moment to make sure I have a good base ;-)
The only thing I still have, if powersave my Win 10, the resume is not possible(starting but not possible to login/black screen)! But it was also befor the problem with the F35d.


----------



## Kha

I just reat @stasio 's post at tweaktown regarding Boost Override missing - apparently AMD asked the board partners to remove it alltogether from Bios.

Thoughts ?


----------



## lafonte

Kha said:


> I just reat @stasio 's post at tweaktown regarding Boost Override missing - apparently AMD asked the board partners to remove it alltogether from Bios.
> 
> Thoughts ?


For the 5800x and 5600x owners is a pretty bad news, anyway are we really sure about it? An user posted an option with a negative and positive option for the boost override, others where talking about limits over 200. Looks very strange that they decided to remove a feature that's there from previous boards and processor generation


----------



## Waltc

Installed F35 a couple of days ago, and so far I see two "problems" which I'm internally debating as to real significance.

1) Uncore Frequency: With Spread Spectrum on or off, I never see 1867MHz anymore. It averages about 1855MHz and I've seen it drop to as low as 1820Mhz and then values in between those numbers, constantly fluctuating in real time. This, according to CPU-Z 1.99. HWinfo64 sees the set value of 1867 but then gives me the actual speed at the time it looked and the percentage of 1867, like 99.2%, and so on. Ryzen Master sees that 1867 is the setting in coupled mode, but does not give me an actual real-time reading. With F34 and earlier, I did see some very small fluctuation in Uncore speed, but it was always running at 1866-1867MHz. I'm wondering if this is only something seen when the system is idling, as when running CPU-Z or or HWinfo64. Right now, I see no way in the bios to get it less erratic--if it actually matters outside of idling. 

2) Cold-boot problem: The day after I installed F35, the system cold-booted without issues. Today, the third day after installation, my bios setting were lost @ cold boot and I had to restore them. This is reminiscent of ancient cold boot problems I had with this board so long ago I can't remember the last occurrence. I had put some manual settings into the bios for PPT, TDC, and EDC, so now I'm wondering if that was the problem with 1.2.0.5--one or more settings too aggressive? A clash between the bios settings and Ryzen Master? I don't know. 

Anyone else see this? Or perchance has a suggestion?


----------



## dansi

Waltc said:


> Installed F35 a couple of days ago, and so far I see two "problems" which I'm internally debating as to real significance.
> 
> 1) Uncore Frequency: With Spread Spectrum on or off, I never see 1867MHz anymore. It averages about 1855MHz and I've seen it drop to as low as 1820Mhz and then values in between those numbers, constantly fluctuating in real time. This, according to CPU-Z 1.99. HWinfo64 sees the set value of 1867 but then gives me the actual speed at the time it looked and the percentage of 1867, like 99.2%, and so on. Ryzen Master sees that 1867 is the setting in coupled mode, but does not give me an actual real-time reading. With F34 and earlier, I did see some very small fluctuation in Uncore speed, but it was always running at 1866-1867MHz. I'm wondering if this is only something seen when the system is idling, as when running CPU-Z or or HWinfo64. Right now, I see no way in the bios to get it less erratic--if it actually matters outside of idling.
> 
> 2) Cold-boot problem: The day after I installed F35, the system cold-booted without issues. Today, the third day after installation, my bios setting were lost @ cold boot and I had to restore them. This is reminiscent of ancient cold boot problems I had with this board so long ago I can't remember the last occurrence. I had put some manual settings into the bios for PPT, TDC, and EDC, so now I'm wondering if that was the problem with 1.2.0.5--one or more settings too aggressive? A clash between the bios settings and Ryzen Master? I don't know.
> 
> Anyone else see this? Or perchance has a suggestion?


1) is likely the bios defaults to tpm on, which virtualises your bclk to software readout like hwinfo.
in some tests, you can experience some perf loss, others are not affected


----------



## Yuke

No changes with my trash-tier 3800X and the new BIOS.

Still sound crackle/pop over USB soundcard. EDC bug still going strong. RAM/CPU settings still the old ones i've always used.


----------



## gigaborked

SilLotterySucker said:


> Is anyone using X570s AORUS MASTER ? The latest F3c with 1.2.0.4 AGESA apparently has the VDDG 0.9976V issue.


I use the seemingly extremely rare X570S Aorus Pro and it has the same issue with the F3B/F3C bios. I've been using F2 no issue although I am running at 3600 mhz because my GPU is only a 980Ti atm anyway.

There is the final F3 bios out now but it says it is a capsule bios and has bugged AGESA for VDDG again so I am just going to ignore it.


----------



## 99belle99

lafonte said:


> Did someone try this?
> 
> 
> https://download.gigabyte.com/FileList/BIOS/mb_bios_x570-aorus-pro_f35_n1.zip
> 
> 
> GB released a F35 n1 version for the x570 aorus pro


Where did you find that bios?


----------



## lafonte

99belle99 said:


> Where did you find that bios?


Was actually the link available from the official website, after they removed the F35 they loaded this one now I was just back from the job checking it and they replaced it again with the first F35, anyway that one has another checksum and an other date 01/04/2022, I tried it and has been just a waste of time, all is like the first they released. Back to f34 I'll be there till the next episode or probably I will sell this board and go back to MSI if I'll find a good deal, I'm happy that I didn't pay the extra money for the master.


----------



## matthew87

lafonte said:


> For the 5800x and 5600x owners is a pretty bad news, anyway are we really sure about it? An user posted an option with a negative and positive option for the boost override, others where talking about limits over 200. Looks very strange that they decided to remove a feature that's there from previous boards and processor generation


I can confirm Ryzen Master still allows boost override to be set and does correctly apply it.

The boost override setting is no longer present in the BIOS as of F35, but it can still be set with Ryzen Master....

I have no idea on what logic AMD are using, wanting board vendors to remove the setting from BIOS and force users to go through Ryzen Master to configure it...



DocPants said:


> I'm not sure this is a solution, you can add +200 overdrive in RM via Auto overclocking but I'm sure this will override and turn off Curve Optimizer though? Can anyone confirm that. Once RM has setup your new settings you can then save this to bios profile and even after deleting RM profile the bios will still load +200 overdrive and VDDG over 1v if desired. Just I'm not sure CO is working


Curve Optimizer worked correctly for me with Auto OC in Ryzen Master on F35.


----------



## danisflying

I would have thought they would finally fix vddg issues after months of it being broken, I'm on windows 11 so no chance of downgrading.......


----------



## Luggage

Kha said:


> I just reat @stasio 's post at tweaktown regarding Boost Override missing - apparently AMD asked the board partners to remove it alltogether from Bios.
> 
> Thoughts ?


_pretty_ sure that’s a misunderstanding of the question just like with mannix-itx here.


----------



## Nekrogeddon

From what I read here, I feel happy for not upgrading my Master to F35 and still sit on F34. Most likely I will put the board on sale and stay away from Gigabyte. MSI seems an one way road


----------



## Waltc

dansi said:


> 1) is likely the bios defaults to tpm on, which virtualises your bclk to software readout like hwinfo.
> in some tests, you can experience some perf loss, others are not affected


Thanks! Well, I've run with fTPM on for the last couple of years in Win10 and now Win11, and haven't seen this before. It's something new to this bios version. Doesn't seem to affect performance, so maybe it's just an idle behavior. The virtualization makes sense--also, the way they turn it on is interesting...when I was entering my settings into the bios for the first time I noticed that I had to turn fTPM on myself--part of the AMD security was on, just not the specific fTPM function... 

Update on previous post. Cold-booted fine this morning, so maybe it was a setting in my previous settings that choked it. We shall see...


----------



## TaunyTiger

Nekrogeddon said:


> From what I read here, I feel happy for not upgrading my Master to F35 and still sit on F34. Most likely I will put the board on sale and stay away from Gigabyte. MSI seems an one way road


Feels the same. I'm just gonna stick with the Master until i upgrade cpu. Always used ASUS before, but I wanted to try something new. And even tho Master is a greatr board and a good looking one. I'm a bit disappointed in Gigabyte with a messy BIOS and slow updates.

Still got F34 on my backup bios.


----------



## zware62

All that are unhappy with F35 on master x570... i also having issue with siv and controlling fans 4,5,6 after bios upgrade...only SIV do not see rpms over there, all others can see rpms.. I dont know how you measuring problems. in "real life" since upgrade to f35 my gaming PC shining in ACC (even in VR) ...like whole comp is of new generation ... there are 0 shuttering in the game , its so smooth and with clean picture on 3x1440p (also on HP Reverb G1) that annoying me as I cant blame comp to be guilty for my driving mistakes... before i would have some glitches in visuals every 10sec or so... I wouldn't go back to f34, not even for money


----------



## georgesgrey67

zware62 said:


> All that are unhappy with F35 on master x570... i also having issue with siv and controlling fans 4,5,6 after bios upgrade...only SIV do not see rpms over there, all others can see rpms.. I dont know how you measuring problems. in "real life" since upgrade to f35 my gaming PC shining in ACC (even in VR) ...like whole comp is of new generation ... there are 0 shuttering in the game , its so smooth and with clean picture on 3x1440p (also on HP Reverb G1) that annoying me as I cant blame comp to be guilty for my driving mistakes... before i would have some glitches in visuals every 10sec or so... I wouldn't go back to f34, not even for money


Take a chance to "Argus Monitor"! No more have trouble after a BIOS upgrade/downgrade! It is really a very good tool. I personally use it since some time and not want back to SIV.


----------



## scaramonga

Still on F31, and never had a problem. Been a good board


----------



## matthew87

zware62 said:


> All that are unhappy with F35 on master x570... i also having issue with siv and controlling fans 4,5,6 after bios upgrade...only SIV do not see rpms over there, all others can see rpms.. I dont know how you measuring problems. in "real life" since upgrade to f35 my gaming PC shining in ACC (even in VR) ...like whole comp is of new generation ... there are 0 shuttering in the game , its so smooth and with clean picture on 3x1440p (also on HP Reverb G1) that annoying me as I cant blame comp to be guilty for my driving mistakes... before i would have some glitches in visuals every 10sec or so... I wouldn't go back to f34, not even for money


Yep, I have the same issue. 

I have three PWM fans connected to System 1, 5 and 6 on my Aorus X570 Master. All three ports report their PWM speeds within BIOS, but SIV only shows speeds for port 1. 

So yeah, good work Gigabyte on QC.

I had no issues at all with F34, was on it for 3-4 months. There's a slight performance regression in F35 which I don't care about, losing a token 1-2% on synthetic benchmarks doesn't bother me. But so far it seems F35 brings no 'improvements' whatsoever to my Ryzen 5800x system, even stability, yet gimps it with broken fans and slight reduction in PBO boost.


----------



## zware62

matthew87 said:


> Yep, I have the same issue.
> 
> I have three PWM fans connected to System 1, 5 and 6 on my Aorus X570 Master. All three ports report their PWM speeds within BIOS, but SIV only shows speeds for port 1.
> 
> So yeah, good work Gigabyte on QC.
> 
> I had no issues at all with F34, was on it for 3-4 months. There's a slight performance regression in F35 which I don't care about, losing a token 1-2% on synthetic benchmarks doesn't bother me. But so far it seems F35 brings no 'improvements' whatsoever to my Ryzen 5800x system, even stability, yet gimps it with broken fans and slight reduction in PBO boost.


on my side it looks like there was something about easytuner ..I even didnt know i have it installed .. was some very old version! I have found it after installing ArgusMonitor as it wont control fans when siv or easytune are installed (so i have uninstalled both of them). SIV was very nice and easy to use ... probably ill go back to it after some time if i find that argus is not as practical... or might be i stay on argus !


----------



## superleeds27

AORUS Elite.

Still using F21 at the minute. No plans to upgrade judging by the comments!


----------



## vvoid

Can those new "capsule BIOSes" be downgraded the normal way?
I've read somewhere it might not be possible, so very hesitant to try those new versions. Has someone successfully downgraded? Are there special steps to be taken? Thanks.


----------



## howarthjw

vvoid said:


> Can those new "capsule BIOSes" be downgraded the normal way?
> I've read somewhere it might not be possible, so very hesitant to try those new versions. Has someone successfully downgraded? Are there special steps to be taken? Thanks.


According to Gigabyte customer support, you can still downgrade from the capsule BIOS using the Q-Flash Plus button approach. If true, I assume it is because that method doesn't use updated firmware that requires signed BIOS firmware.


----------



## Kha

Heya, anyone around running 3800 mhz with tight timings and low Vdim, as in under 1.4v ?


----------



## Luggage

Kha said:


> Heya, anyone around running 3800 mhz with tight timings and low Vdim, as in under 1.4v ?


Check @Audioboxer s low vdim testing a while back in the daily memory thread.


----------



## dox81

vvoid said:


> Can those new "capsule BIOSes" be downgraded the normal way?
> I've read somewhere it might not be possible, so very hesitant to try those new versions. Has someone successfully downgraded? Are there special steps to be taken? Thanks.


Yeah, flash with Flashrom. I always use it for any upgrade/downgrade. Seems a better bet because it always wipes the bios eeprom.


----------



## ryouiki

The AM4 platform is such a mess... ran TM5 for 24 hours, then Karhu for 24 hours, no memory errors.... re-run corecycler and Core 1 always fails within a few seconds of starting, found that I need a +9 offset in curve optimizer to make this stable (only for Prime95, Y-cruncher runs without any issues forever).

Since my PBO limits are set to AMD specs (142/95/140), seems to indicate to me this 5950X is not stable at stock settings.


----------



## matthew87

zware62 said:


> on my side it looks like there was something about easytuner ..I even didnt know i have it installed .. was some very old version! I have found it after installing ArgusMonitor as it wont control fans when siv or easytune are installed (so i have uninstalled both of them). SIV was very nice and easy to use ... probably ill go back to it after some time if i find that argus is not as practical... or might be i stay on argus !


Yeah, easytune is installed by default as a part of Gigabyte's App suite.

All I can say for certain is that SIV was working perfectly fine prior to F35

HWInfo64 has no issues reporting on fan speeds, so its purely an application/software issue with SIV.

From memory System fan 1 and System fans 4 and 5 are connected to two different controllers which is likely why the System fan 1 still works in SIV.

But thanks, i'll take a look at easytune and see if there's any update to it.



ryouiki said:


> The AM4 platform is such a mess... ran TM5 for 24 hours, then Karhu for 24 hours, no memory errors.... re-run corecycler and Core 1 always fails within a few seconds of starting, found that I need a +9 offset in curve optimizer to make this stable (only for Prime95, Y-cruncher runs without any issues forever).
> 
> Since my PBO limits are set to AMD specs (142/95/140), seems to indicate to me this 5950X is not stable at stock settings.


So you need a positive offset to make it stable? 

Yeah, that's a worry and certainly should not be required. Can you replicate that same issue across multiple BIOS/AGESA versions? 

I'd be contacting AMD and seeing if you can RMA the CPU.


----------



## des2k...

matthew87 said:


> Yeah, easytune is installed by default as a part of Gigabyte's App suite.
> 
> All I can say for certain is that SIV was working perfectly fine prior to F35
> 
> HWInfo64 has no issues reporting on fan speeds, so its purely an application/software issue with SIV.
> 
> From memory System fan 1 and System fans 4 and 5 are connected to two different controllers which is likely why the System fan 1 still works in SIV.
> 
> But thanks, i'll take a look at easytune and see if there's any update to it.
> 
> 
> 
> So you need a positive offset to make it stable?
> 
> Yeah, that's a worry and certainly should not be required. Can you replicate that same issue across multiple BIOS/AGESA versions?
> 
> I'd be contacting AMD and seeing if you can RMA the CPU.


lol
AMD silicon quality is complete joke. When you combine that with every crap agesa code that AMD puts out if everybody needing + offset to keep stock stable the RMA department would be very busy 

You can see some OEM reports where AMD cpus have a crazy high failure rate vs Intel.

At the end of the day having +offset or -offset won't change much to performance or cooling. I personally find it a complete waste of time to RMA. 

If my 3900x needed +10mv or +30mv offset, I wouldn't return it, I would just buy Intel for my next cpu 😄 

Generally speaking I've never been happy with any of AMD cpus, 1600x 2700x 3900x all 3 crap silicon. Maybe my 3900x doing 3800cl14 with bdie is something special but cpu boost freq is 4.5hz with PBO vs what it's suppose to be 4.6 stock.


----------



## ryouiki

matthew87 said:


> So you need a positive offset to make it stable?
> 
> Yeah, that's a worry and certainly should not be required. Can you replicate that same issue across multiple BIOS/AGESA versions?
> 
> I'd be contacting AMD and seeing if you can RMA the CPU.


So far this chip is really strange, the current stable offsets are like +7,+3, -13, rest are all -20 but it is going to take many hours/days to be sure if this thing is working properly.

Its not clear to me though.... the "stock" settings are supposed to 4.9ghz single core boost, but the cores that have positive offsets will boost to 5025-5050 after a fresh CMOS reset with only memory timings enabled (F35/AGESA 1.2.0.5). And you can't even set boost override on this F35 BIOS, so its not like I have +200 enabled.


----------



## matthew87

des2k... said:


> lol
> AMD silicon quality is complete joke. When you combine that with every crap agesa code that AMD puts out if everybody needing + offset to keep stock stable the RMA department would be very busy
> 
> You can see some OEM reports where AMD cpus have a crazy high failure rate vs Intel.
> 
> At the end of the day having +offset or -offset won't change much to performance or cooling. I personally find it a complete waste of time to RMA.
> 
> If my 3900x needed +10mv or +30mv offset, I wouldn't return it, I would just buy Intel for my next cpu 😄
> 
> Generally speaking I've never been happy with any of AMD cpus, 1600x 2700x 3900x all 3 crap silicon. Maybe my 3900x doing 3800cl14 with bdie is something special but cpu boost freq is 4.5hz with PBO vs what it's suppose to be 4.6 stock.



I personally have had no issues with my 1700x, 3900x or 5800x on either my Asus X370 C6H or Gigabyte X570 Aorus Master.

All three ran at advertised speeds, XMP worked straight out of the box with no tweaking, and the system has been more than stable.

Heck, I apparently have a unicorn 5800x as even under extended benchmarking like Cinebench it never exceeds 75c.

And I personally have not read many instances of people needing to set manual positive offsets to be stable at stock.. 

Not denying your experience though, I would agree AMD's firmware isn't as mature as Intel's


----------



## matthew87

ryouiki said:


> So far this chip is really strange, the current stable offsets are like +7,+3, -13, rest are all -20 but it is going to take many hours/days to be sure if this thing is working properly.
> 
> Its not clear to me though.... the "stock" settings are supposed to 4.9ghz single core boost, but the cores that have positive offsets will boost to 5025-5050 after a fresh CMOS reset with only memory timings enabled (F35/AGESA 1.2.0.5). And you can't even set boost override on this F35 BIOS, so its not like I have +200 enabled.



Hmm... I'd suggest trying: 

1. Reset to factory defaults in BIOS
2. Use the rear IO clear-cmos button 
3.Downgrade to F34 ( Don't even bother with F35 imo given the number of bugs/issues ) 
4. Enable nothing but XMP profile
5. Test

I've had weird issues before where Aorus Master wasn't flashing correctly when performing BIOS upgrades and weird residual settings were still applying despite their configuration not being visible in BIOS. No joke, one time I flashed the BIOS and the menus were all buggered up and had Mandarin text everywhere like ASCI. I re-flashed from the same USB media and BIOS ROM after performing the above and it resolved the issue, also confirmed there was NOTHING wrong with the BIOS ROM I was flashing. I know from this thread I'm far from the only person who's encountered both these issues.


----------



## Ohim

ryouiki said:


> The AM4 platform is such a mess... ran TM5 for 24 hours, then Karhu for 24 hours, no memory errors.... re-run corecycler and Core 1 always fails within a few seconds of starting, found that I need a +9 offset in curve optimizer to make this stable (only for Prime95, Y-cruncher runs without any issues forever).
> 
> Since my PBO limits are set to AMD specs (142/95/140), seems to indicate to me this 5950X is not stable at stock settings.


That means that your CPU is degraded.

1. Your previous OC did that to it
2. It was a DOA product and you need to RMA it.

The AM4 platform has nothing to do with what you experience.

Also take into consideration that each time you change Curve Optimizer settings you should do a BIOS Reset to Optimized defaults otherwise you will be left with the former CO settings in the background.


----------



## Nighthog

matthew87 said:


> I personally have had no issues with my 1700x, 3900x or 5800x on either my Asus X370 C6H or Gigabyte X570 Aorus Master.
> 
> All three ran at advertised speeds, XMP worked straight out of the box with no tweaking, and the system has been more than stable.
> 
> Heck, I apparently have a unicorn 5800x as even under extended benchmarking like Cinebench it never exceeds 75c.
> 
> And I personally have not read many instances of people needing to set manual positive offsets to be stable at stock..
> 
> Not denying your experience though, I would agree AMD's firmware isn't as mature as Intel's


Had no issues with my 1700, 1600x, 4650G, 3800X, only my most recent 5700G is quirky on the core stability on the Gigabyte F34/F35 BIOS that I've noted.
It's not stable @ stock unless LLC is set for Medium. When you do PBO you need more aggressive LLC or positive offset on some cores while others can do around -15 at best of times.

Prime95 smallFFT will crash the CPU on stock defaults with F35 final release.

I've been waiting for a "refreshed" BIOS but been waiting in vain. Nothing new has been released since the 5700G launched. So nothing changed with it, being disappointed in the quality of the 5700G.
Thinking of either buying another sample or to RMA. But I did push this sample a little hard but that was SoC not the cores which are giving me the issues.


----------



## ryouiki

Ohim said:


> That means that your CPU is degraded.
> 
> 1. Your previous OC did that to it
> 2. It was a DOA product and you need to RMA it.
> 
> The AM4 platform has nothing to do with what you experience.
> 
> Also take into consideration that each time you change Curve Optimizer settings you should do a BIOS Reset to Optimized defaults otherwise you will be left with the former CO settings in the background.


This was a brand new out of box CPU... I literally installed it, reset BIOS defaults and ran corecycler which immediately failed on Core 1, so must be DOA.

I did some searching around and found a few other reports of people requiring positive offsets in CO, but obviously I don't know the history of their specific chips.


----------



## Ohim

ryouiki said:


> This was a brand new out of box CPU... I literally installed it, reset BIOS defaults and ran corecycler which immediately failed on Core 1, so must be DOA.
> 
> I did some searching around and found a few other reports of people requiring positive offsets in CO, but obviously I don't know the history of their specific chips.


If that is the case RMA it immediately.


----------



## Nighthog

I think AMD has a bad binning process that doesn't equal real world workloads for QC pass.
We see that what we do is unstable right out from box when installed way too often these days.


----------



## Ohim

Nighthog said:


> I think AMD has a bad binning process that doesn't equal real world workloads for QC pass.
> We see that what we do is unstable right out from box when installed way too often these days.


Or maybe retailers trying to flip duds to unsuspecting customers .. see the Gamer's Nexus videos ...


----------



## Nighthog

Ohim said:


> Or maybe retailers trying to flip duds to unsuspecting customers .. see the Gamer's Nexus videos ...


That's stretching it seriously, these are new in box, sealed being bad... We don't buy open box CPU's that often.


----------



## Waltc

Nighthog said:


> I think AMD has a bad binning process that doesn't equal real world workloads for QC pass.
> We see that what we do is unstable right out from box when installed way too often these days.


I would switch retailers...I've been buying AMD CPUs since 1999, and I've yet to get a bad one.


----------



## des2k...

Waltc said:


> I would switch retailers...I've been buying AMD CPUs since 1999, and I've yet to get a bad one.


There's a huge difference here. Old were AMD fabs, new are TSMC.

There's no way AMD does any decent QC, those new CPUs are sent directly from outside fabs.

Remember Zen2 where 4.6 boost was not a thing on most sold cpus ? 1.5v or 1.55v stock ?

It's not hard to imagine that TSMC only sent top 1% to Amd for validation and users got the 99% of crap silicon. Then Amd put out agesa updates trying to fix and only made it worst.

Once AMD validates all silicon at the same stock voltage & include proper OC support (AVX offset) not this garbage CO that fails AVX then I'll take them seriously.

The above is really important, because all you end up doing on AMD Zen is waste time with each agesa update for OC or stock operation. Too many complains to list them here, but c-state,usb,memory oc,avx stability to list a few....


----------



## CaptnJones

It's back boys. I don't know what to do anymore








On F4F for years. Zero usb issues. 
Updated to F35 and now i can't get rid of this ****. Even going back to F4F didn't fix this issue.


----------



## CaptnJones

CaptnJones said:


> It's back boys. I don't know what to do anymore
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On F4F for years. Zero usb issues.
> Updated to F35 and now i can't get rid of this ****. Even going back to F4F didn't fix this issue.


I've checked what the Port003Hub004 is









It's the xbox wireless receiver. Funny thing is - It's not even connected to an usb port. I've had it disconnected for almost a week now.
So what's going on? 😅


----------



## matthew87

des2k... said:


> There's a huge difference here. Old were AMD fabs, new are TSMC.
> 
> There's no way AMD does any decent QC, those new CPUs are sent directly from outside fabs.
> 
> Remember Zen2 where 4.6 boost was not a thing on most sold cpus ? 1.5v or 1.55v stock ?
> 
> It's not hard to imagine that TSMC only sent top 1% to Amd for validation and users got the 99% of crap silicon. Then Amd put out agesa updates trying to fix and only made it worst.
> 
> Once AMD validates all silicon at the same stock voltage & include proper OC support (AVX offset) not this garbage CO that fails AVX then I'll take them seriously.
> 
> The above is really important, because all you end up doing on AMD Zen is waste time with each agesa update for OC or stock operation. Too many complains to list them here, but c-state,usb,memory oc,avx stability to list a few....


That's not how it works at all.

TSMC manufacture / fab the Ryzen chiplets/ccx dies, they do not manufacture the I/O die or perform the packaging.

You're earlier comment regarding Ryzen Master writing to BIOS' is also incorrect, it communicates with the SMU not BIOS. And AMD have published numerous whitepapers and developer SDK documentation regarding reading SMU data it's not some unknown security risk. 

I have zero issues with AVX-256, C-States, memory or OCing.

Perhaps the reason why you have all these issues is less to do with AMD and more to do with your technical competencies, as it seems to me you think you know a lot more then you really do when it comes to computer hardware.


----------



## Nighthog

matthew87 said:


> That's not how it works at all.
> 
> TSMC manufacture / fab the Ryzen chiplets/ccx dies, they do not manufacture the I/O die or perform the packaging.
> 
> You're earlier comment regarding Ryzen Master writing to BIOS' is also incorrect, it communicates with the SMU not BIOS. And AMD have published numerous whitepapers and developer SDK documentation regarding reading SMU data it's not some unknown security risk.
> 
> I have zero issues with AVX-256, C-States, memory or OCing.
> 
> Perhaps the reason why you have all these issues is less to do with AMD and more to do with your technical competencies, as it seems to me you think you know a lot more then you really do when it comes to computer hardware.


Sample variance, you read around you see there are issues. Not enough tolerance or headroom for "sample variance" to cause problems. 
You see this with Diffrent behaviour from motherboard makers on different models causing issue more than others with a specific CPU, might work fine in one motherboard while on another it flakes out with USB issues. Unless fine-tuning the IOD voltages just right for that specific CPU sample at hand.
Other times we see stock settings aren't stable unless using manual BIOS settings for LLC or something else.

Gigabyte has seen quite a few times LLC has been needing Manual intervention to get a CPU stable. I read about this WAY BACK before I got this issue with my own 5700G sample when I bought the 3800X at launch times. Been a thing way back.


----------



## Kodo28

Luggage said:


> _pretty_ sure that’s a misunderstanding of the question just like with mannix-itx here.


 I confirm this was a misunderstanding for sure. Just got new beta release F36a for my Xtreme board were the option is back again with now option to set Positive or Negative override.


----------



## DocPants

Kodo28 said:


> I confirm this was a misunderstanding for sure. Just got new beta release F36a for my Xtreme board were the option is back again with now option to set Positive or Negative override.
> View attachment 2548759


Nice, can you set VDDG over 1v in the bios yet?


----------



## Waltc

des2k... said:


> There's a huge difference here. Old were AMD fabs, new are TSMC.
> 
> There's no way AMD does any decent QC, those new CPUs are sent directly from outside fabs.
> 
> Remember Zen2 where 4.6 boost was not a thing on most sold cpus ? 1.5v or 1.55v stock ?
> 
> It's not hard to imagine that TSMC only sent top 1% to Amd for validation and users got the 99% of crap silicon. Then Amd put out agesa updates trying to fix and only made it worst.
> 
> Once AMD validates all silicon at the same stock voltage & include proper OC support (AVX offset) not this garbage CO that fails AVX then I'll take them seriously.
> 
> The above is really important, because all you end up doing on AMD Zen is waste time with each agesa update for OC or stock operation. Too many complains to list them here, but c-state,usb,memory oc,avx stability to list a few....


Since you apparently think I've never bought anything fabbed @ TSMC recently, here's the deal: I've owned one zen1 CPU, a 1600, and two Zen 2 CPUs, a 3600X and a 3900X, and all of them have been fine. I bought two CPUs from NewEgg and the last one from Amazon. You need to switch retailers...the first suggestion you got to that end was the correct one, imo.... Retailers can reseal packages, re-shrink-wrap, etc. and the devious ones do exactly that--the idea, of course, is to make it look like it came straight from the factory so that you will have to RMA it instead of themselves! Any dishonest retailer will feed you a song and dance about how it's all AMD's fault, and make up some preposterous story about "how many" he's had to RMA himself--just to get you off his back. Retailers sometimes recirculate a CPU that has been turned back to them--honest ones don't do that. Good luck, but I think your ire at AMD is wasted. Overclocking is not guaranteed by anyone, btw. Doesn't matter who makes the CPU. Not so much as a MHz. It's been that way forever.


----------



## 99belle99

Where did you get that beta bios? I don't see one for my board.


----------



## Nighthog

Kodo28 said:


> I confirm this was a misunderstanding for sure. Just got new beta release F36a for my Xtreme board were the option is back again with now option to set Positive or Negative override.
> View attachment 2548759


Can you share a link or download for this F36a beta? Would like to test it out.


----------



## Kodo28

99belle99 said:


> Where did you get that beta bios? I don't see one for my board.


Provided directly by Gigabyte support. 



Nighthog said:


> Can you share a link or download for this F36a beta? Would like to test it out.


PM u


----------



## Nighthog

*F36a* is using *SMU 64.60.0* with the *5700G*.

F35d had SMU 64.52.0
F35b had SMU 64.46.0
F34 had SMU 64.46.0 (5700G)
F34 had SMU 55.83.0 (4650G)

EDIT: My 5700G still needs LLC Medium or better to pass Prime95 small FFTs.


----------



## OldBones

ryouiki said:


> The AM4 platform is such a mess... ran TM5 for 24 hours, then Karhu for 24 hours, no memory errors.... re-run corecycler and Core 1 always fails within a few seconds of starting, found that I need a +9 offset in curve optimizer to make this stable (only for Prime95, Y-cruncher runs without any issues forever).
> 
> Since my PBO limits are set to AMD specs (142/95/140), seems to indicate to me this 5950X is not stable at stock settings.


You know these AMD Ryzen processors run like a million bucks if you just take them out of the box, install them and enable XMP, disable Spread Spectrum and enable SVM mode (virtualization). No real mystery on how to have a smooth running AMD Ryzen rig!!!


----------



## 99belle99

OldBones said:


> You know these AMD Ryzen processors run like a million bucks if you just take them out of the box, install them and enable XMP, disable Spread Spectrum and enable SVM mode (virtualization). No real mystery on how to have a smooth running AMD Ryzen rig!!!


Why do you enable SVM mode?


----------



## OldBones

99belle99 said:


> Why do you enable SVM mode?


I run them the way they were designed to run with all chip functions enabled.


----------



## KedarWolf

OldBones said:


> I run them the way they were designed to run with all chip functions enabled.


You only need virtualization enabled if you are running virtual machines like in VMWare on your PC. It'll improve performance and stability to have it disabled otherwise.


----------



## Luggage

OldBones said:


> I run them the way they were designed to run with all chip functions enabled.


So why do you disable spread spectrum?


----------



## BTTB

Now that the topic of SVM has come up.
I can't enable Secure Boot if SVM is enabled. This is correct, right?


----------



## betagoo

Hello.
I have two problems with motherboard.

1)
*Do not work Wake On Lan.*
I tryied wake computer using other two laptops - not wake up.
Also I tryied Raspberry PI - not wake up.If the computer is turn off, the LED indicators on Lan Card not light.
Maybe this is the problem.In my opinion Lan Card should be always turn on, and LED-s should light.Maybe the problem is Router?
I don't know.I have no option to test it with Switch (not Router).

2)
*Do not work Resume By Alarm.*
I make many tests for few days, but without success.
Erp is disabled.
Windows configuration is correct.
Computer is turn off (not sleep mode).

Thank You for help.



Product Name: X570 AORUS ULTRA (1.0)
BIOS Ver: F35b
Model: NVIDIA MSI GeForce GTX 1660 GAMING X 6GB GDDR5
Model: AMD Ryzen 9 3900X
Operating System: Windows 11
Brand: other - DDR4 HyperX 32GB 3200MHz Fury CL16
Size: 64 GB
Power Supply: 850 W
CPU Part No.: 100-100000023BOX
Memory Part No.: HX432C16FB3K2/32


----------



## matthew87

BTTB said:


> Not that the topic of SVM has come up.
> I can't enable Secure Boot if SVM is enabled. This is correct, right?



No, you only need SVM if you intend to use either virtualization features or Hyper Based Code Integrity ( HVCI) 


Secure boot has no dependency on SVM/Virtualisation, but you will find both HVCI + Secure boot are used in conjunction in highly secure enterprise environments.


----------



## des2k...

matthew87 said:


> That's not how it works at all.
> 
> TSMC manufacture / fab the Ryzen chiplets/ccx dies, they do not manufacture the I/O die or perform the packaging.
> 
> You're earlier comment regarding Ryzen Master writing to BIOS' is also incorrect, it communicates with the SMU not BIOS. And AMD have published numerous whitepapers and developer SDK documentation regarding reading SMU data it's not some unknown security risk.
> 
> I have zero issues with AVX-256, C-States, memory or OCing.
> 
> Perhaps the reason why you have all these issues is less to do with AMD and more to do with your technical competencies, as it seems to me you think you know a lot more then you really do when it comes to computer hardware.


I have the SDK here and C/C++ code for ryzenmaster cli, the command line tool similar to ryzenmaster writing to bios.

There's 0 checks in the code, you load the DLL, you can set vcore,vddg, to wahtever, set mem multiplier to whatever, set cl to 12 for example. Reboot and you won't get a post possibly damage the cpu.

So it's not hard to imagine a malware checking if the DLL is already loaded (which it is with RyzenMaster installed) writing crazy voltages,memory settings to the bios.


----------



## DustyBob

Luggage said:


> So why do you disable spread spectrum?


*i`d like to know too!*



CaptnJones said:


> It's back boys. I don't know what to do anymore
> On F4F for years. Zero usb issues.
> Updated to F35 and now i can't get rid of this ****. Even going back to F4F didn't fix this issue.


For me too -> With F35 on the "Master" USB 2.0 Ports stop to exists after S3 but on F35 i can prevent it by deactivating the Sleepstate for the 2x "Generic USB Hub"s in Windows Device Manager! (I Updated the Bios via DOS with Clear DMI switch and resetted it to Default before and after...)
*I AM DOOMED, that was to early -> NO USB 2.0 and no Bluetooth after S3 -> I really thougt, that when i reset the Bios before and after Efiflash, with DMI switch, that i never will get this error again ;(*

Another Problem -> Bios is very slow from one of these changes:
*XMP*: Profile 1 (to run my ram @1800)
*SVM*: ON (i use virtual maschines, emulators, sandboxes)
*Power Loading*: OFF (i have a good Powersupply and dont want an extra dummy energy load!)
*Power Down*: Auto (i use 4 DIMMs, so 2 can go to sleep if not needed) *Setting will be not saved!*
*WOL*: OFF (dont like remote stuff!)
*Above 4G*: ON (My Graka has 8GB and Windows ist 64 Bit - so i think i have to turn it on?)
*R-Bar*: OFF (Changed cause NVIDIA will never provide this to my CPU, even if the Hardware could do it...)
*LAN 1*: OFF (dont need the Intel Lan)
*SATA Ports*: OFF (i dont have any SATA Devices)
*ASPM*: L0s adn L1 (i am not sure, if that save GPU Power consumtion, when only one PCIe GPU is in the System)
*Button LED: *OFF (The Orange one near the Heatpipe is sticked, with the RED Onboard Powerbutton LED together
*LED on PowerOn*: OFF (Blend someone else)
*LED on PowerOFF*: ON (In S3 it can made an Lightshow)
*Debug LED*: ON (changed, cause, its only on for short period)
*Logo*: OFF

At last, i have another Question:
I like to save as much energy as possible, and like it quiet (when i dont do strong CPU Utilisation), so i put a 99% Maximum CPU Usage State in the advanced Windows Poweroptions.
(So i didnt need to change things that are behind a Anti-Warranty-Disclaimer) -> but is my 99% Limitation as good as the EcoMode, when you think in Performance per Watt?

*This Post was UPDATE**D **!*

P.S. Did someone allready have perfect Control via OpenRGB? (Seems to be 1 adressable LED, at the ESS bla, and 6 under the heatpipe)


----------



## Scoobydoo

des2k... said:


> I have the SDK here and C/C++ code for ryzenmaster cli, the command line tool similar to ryzenmaster writing to bios.
> 
> There's 0 checks in the code, you load the DLL, you can set vcore,vddg, to wahtever, set mem multiplier to whatever, set cl to 12 for example. Reboot and you won't get a post possibly damage the cpu.
> 
> So it's not hard to imagine a malware checking if the DLL is already loaded (which it is with RyzenMaster installed) writing crazy voltages,memory settings to the bios.





DustyBob said:


> *i`d like to know too!*
> 
> 
> 
> For me too -> With F35 on the "Master" USB 2.0 Ports stop to exists after S3 but on F35 i can prevent it by deactivating the Sleepstate for the 2x "Generic USB Hub"s in Windows Device Manager! (I Updated the Bios via DOS with Clear DMI switch and resetted it to Default before and after...)
> 
> Another Problem -> Bios is very slow from one of these changes:
> *XMP*: Profile 1 (to run my ram @1800)
> *SVM*: ON (i use virtual maschines, emulators, sandboxes)
> *Power Loading*: OFF (i have a good Powersupply and dont want an extra dummy energy load!)
> *Power Down*: Auto (i use 4 DIMMs, so 2 can go to sleep if not needed)
> *WOL*: OFF (dont like remote stuff!)
> *Above 4G*: ON (My Graka has 8GB and Windows ist 64 Bit - so i think i have to turn it on?)
> *R-Bar*: Auto (No NVidia did not support R-Bar on my Quadro RTX, so i put it to Auto, with the hope that they change their mind sometimes, or someone else can fix it)
> *LAN 1*: OFF (dont need the Intel Lan)
> *SATA*: OFF (i dont have any SATA Devices)
> *ASPM*: L0s adn L1 (i am not sure, if that save GPU Power consumtion, when only one PCIe GPU is in the System)
> *LED on PowerOn*: OFF (Blend someone else)
> *LED on PowerOFF*: ON (In S3 it can made an Lightshow)
> *Debug LED*: OFF
> *Logo*: OFF
> 
> At last, i have another Question:
> I like to save as much energy as possible, and like it quiet (when i dont do strong CPU Utilisation), so i put a 99% Maximum CPU Usage State in the advanced Windows Poweroptions.
> (So i didnt need to change things that are behind a Anti-Warranty-Disclaimer) -> but is my 99% Limitation as good as the EcoMode, when you think in Performance per Watt?


Put SATA back to auto


----------



## DustyBob

Scoobydoo said:


> Put SATA back to auto


There is only Enable/Disable (@Sata-Ports), but my Bios is still slower than every Bios i have seen in my Life, but hey, i can watch beautiful animations there...


----------



## matthew87

des2k... said:


> I have the SDK here and C/C++ code for ryzenmaster cli, the command line tool similar to ryzenmaster writing to bios.
> 
> There's 0 checks in the code, you load the DLL, you can set vcore,vddg, to wahtever, set mem multiplier to whatever, set cl to 12 for example. Reboot and you won't get a post possibly damage the cpu.
> 
> So it's not hard to imagine a malware checking if the DLL is already loaded (which it is with RyzenMaster installed) writing crazy voltages,memory settings to the bios.


Ryzen Master writes and reads from the SMU, a completely different chip. It does NOT write to the BIOS, rather the BIOS and Ryzen Master make calls too and from SMU to obtain those settings during POST.

It's all documented here:
AMD Ryzen™ Master Monitoring SDK - AMD

And you do realise that every Dell, HP and Lenovo enterprise desktop and laptop has the ability to configure and modify the BIOS settings within Windows. It's called remote management, a feature common in the enterprise world.

Have you never heard of Intel Management Engine, Intel v-Pro, iDRAC, iLO, Dell Command PowerShell etc?

Better yet, come back to me when any vulnerabilities are discovered and exploited. Even if they are, AMD can ship new SMU firmware like they do constantly with AGESA updates.

Finally, AMD do have checks in place both in hardware and software to protect the CPU and board from dangerous or destructive settings configured within the SMU. Ryzen CPUs like any modern CPU have quite complex and comprehensive power management circuitry and inbuilt power protections. There's also maximum values and hard limits within the SMU of what you can set, from memory it doesn't allow vcore to be set beyond 1.55v. 

At best all you will achieve with Ryzen Master is stopping the computer from posting after a reboot.... whooo scarry, never mind that after a failed post the SMU and BIOS will switch back to a safe mode.


----------



## matthew87

While they haven't been posted by Gigabyte or stasio - there's a few additional F35 beta BIOSs.



https://download.gigabyte.com/FileList/BIOS/mb_bios_x570-aorus-master_f35b.zip




https://download.gigabyte.com/FileList/BIOS/mb_bios_x570-aorus-master_f35d.zip




https://download.gigabyte.com/FileList/BIOS/mb_bios_x570-aorus-master_f35e.zip



They weren't on Gigabyte's FTP server when I checked yesterday. 

These BIOS ROMs appear be from around September - October last year.


----------



## betagoo

betagoo said:


> Hello.
> I have two problems with motherboard.
> 
> 1)
> *Do not work Wake On Lan.*
> I tryied wake computer using other two laptops - not wake up.
> Also I tryied Raspberry PI - not wake up.If the computer is turn off, the LED indicators on Lan Card not light.
> Maybe this is the problem.In my opinion Lan Card should be always turn on, and LED-s should light.Maybe the problem is Router?
> I don't know.I have no option to test it with Switch (not Router).
> 
> 2)
> *Do not work Resume By Alarm.*
> I make many tests for few days, but without success.
> Erp is disabled.
> Windows configuration is correct.
> Computer is turn off (not sleep mode).
> 
> Thank You for help.
> 
> 
> 
> Product Name: X570 AORUS ULTRA (1.0)
> BIOS Ver: F35b
> Model: NVIDIA MSI GeForce GTX 1660 GAMING X 6GB GDDR5
> Model: AMD Ryzen 9 3900X
> Operating System: Windows 11
> Brand: other - DDR4 HyperX 32GB 3200MHz Fury CL16
> Size: 64 GB
> Power Supply: 850 W
> CPU Part No.: 100-100000023BOX
> Memory Part No.: HX432C16FB3K2/32



I know why Resume by Alarm do not work.
If user save changes and exit bios and when computer starting hold and press power button to turn off computer - then Resume By Alarm never work (never in the future also).
Everyfing works fine, if user set option Resume By Alarm and save and exit Bios, he should wait to Windows normaly start and then close computer using Start->Power->Shut down.


----------



## ryouiki

OldBones said:


> You know these AMD Ryzen processors run like a million bucks if you just take them out of the box, install them and enable XMP, disable Spread Spectrum and enable SVM mode (virtualization). No real mystery on how to have a smooth running AMD Ryzen rig!!!


Sadly no... not sure what on earth SVM has to do with this anyway.

Tomorrow 5950X is getting pulled out of system and the 5950X that was supposed to go in my 2nd system is going in its place so we'll see if the first chip was just defective. Not stable with any type of serious load on Core 1 (preferred core) whether PBO was disabled or not. Semi-stable after enabling PBO + CO with default PPT/EDC/TDC but with a +10 offset. Core 4 also need +7 offset, rest of the cores seemed to be fine.

Reset CMOS (F35) re-test, no change. Downgrade to 1.2.0.3b (F34) / Reset CMOS and re-test, no change.

This is a gigantic pain the *(@ because now I have to completely drain and disassemble water-cooling loop, so $20 of fluid down the drain as well (literally).


----------



## Luggage

ryouiki said:


> Sadly no... not sure what on earth SVM has to do with this anyway.
> 
> Tomorrow 5950X is getting pulled out of system and the 5950X that was supposed to go in my 2nd system is going in its place so we'll see if the first chip was just defective. Not stable with any type of serious load on Core 1 (preferred core) whether PBO was disabled or not. Semi-stable after enabling PBO + CO with default PPT/EDC/TDC but with a +10 offset. Core 4 also need +7 offset, rest of the cores seemed to be fine.
> 
> Reset CMOS (F35) re-test, no change. Downgrade to 1.2.0.3b (F34) / Reset CMOS and re-test, no change.
> 
> This is a gigantic pain the *(@ because now I have to completely drain and disassemble water-cooling loop, so $20 of fluid down the drain as well (literally).


Softtube and distilled water


----------



## CattBoy

New AMD Chipset Driver on Gigabyte page v3.10.22.706 on 2022/02/18 vs 3.10.08.506 on AMD.com on 10/21/2021










X570 AORUS MASTER (rev. 1.1/1.2) Support | Motherboard - GIGABYTE Global


Lasting Quality from GIGABYTE.GIGABYTE Ultra Durable™ motherboards bring together a unique blend of features and technologies that offer users the absolute ...




www.gigabyte.com





I haven't installed yet...



Edit... Research
Asus (darkhero) and MSI (godlike) have had v3.10.22.706 since 2021-11-02

Not sure what to do... Will stick with AMD official unless convinced otherwise


----------



## Rapidian

CattBoy said:


> New AMD Chipset Driver on Gigabyte page v3.10.22.706 on 2022/02/18 vs 3.10.08.506 on AMD.com on 10/21/2021


This has been out on techpowerup since Dec 15, 2021. I've been using it and cannot report ill effects.









AMD Ryzen Chipset Drivers (4.11.15.342) Download


This driver package contains the chipset drivers for AMD Ryzen processors for best performance and energy-efficient operation on Microsoft Windows.




www.techpowerup.com


----------



## ryouiki

CattBoy said:


> Not sure what to do... Will stick with AMD official unless convinced otherwise


If you extract it you should find that everything "driver" wise is the same with the exception of the "power plan". The release notes (7.0.4.4 from new version, 7.0.3.5 from AMD website version):

*7.0.4.4 10/15/2021
* Update processor power management settings for performance and power improvement

7.0.3.5 10/03/2021
* Update processor power management settings for Windows 11 release*


----------



## ryouiki

Ohim said:


> If that is the case RMA it immediately.


Sent 5950X back/they are sending me a replacement. I had a 2nd 5950X still sitting in the box for my other workstation, so ended up installing it into the system having issues... new chip is passing core cycler without any issues at stock settings unlike the first one.

The failing chip was boosting single-core way more aggressively then the new one... some type of manufacturing defect perhaps.


----------



## 99belle99

On the topic of power plan what is everyone using. When I was on W10 I had a custom one, 1usmus I think it was but now on W11 I am just on balanced.


----------



## DustyBob

99belle99 said:


> On the topic of power plan what is everyone using. When I was on W10 I had a custom one, 1usmus I think it was but now on W11 I am just on balanced.


Based on the Basic Power scheme-Name (Minimal, Balanced, Max) -> Mhz will throttle down, or not (its no hidden Option, like you can unhide with Powersettingsexplorer, its a Scheme based Reg entry, hidden at the Choice Menu itself...!)
On Ryzen, because of Core Parking, and the defined Internal Power states, the effect is minimal.

CPU
min Usage 0% (throttled down to 1,72 GHz Idle) = 32W PPT
min Usage 99% (CPU at 3,40Ghz Idle) = 32,5W PPT

So on a Ryzen just put CPU Minimal Usage to 99% and thats all the Magic behind -> Faster reaction, same bill!

If you like to save Energy, or if you like it cooler and more quiet, you can set Max to 99% as well (for me the effekt seems to be equal to ECO-Mode)

-> I would normally like to undervolt it a little bit, but i am waiting for a Bug-Free Bios since 2 years...


----------



## des2k...

DustyBob said:


> Based on the Basic Power scheme-Name (Minimal, Balanced, Max) -> Mhz will throttle down, or not (its no hidden Option, like you can unhide with Powersettingsexplorer, its a Scheme based Reg entry, hidden at the Choice Menu itself...!)
> On Ryzen, because of Core Parking, and the defined Internal Power states, the effect is minimal.
> 
> CPU
> min Usage 0% (throttled down to 1,72 GHz Idle) = 32W PPT
> min Usage 99% (CPU at 3,40Ghz Idle) = 32,5W PPT
> 
> So on a Ryzen just put CPU Minimal Usage to 99% and thats all the Magic behind -> Faster reaction, same bill!
> 
> If you like to save Energy, or if you like it cooler and more quiet, you can set Max to 99% as well (for me the effekt seems to be equal to ECO-Mode)
> 
> -> I would normally like to undervolt it a little bit, but i am waiting for a Bug-Free Bios since 2 years...


One value that is always set wrong(too high) both MS and AMD is core parking.

I usually keep it at 50% with my 3900x.


----------



## Kodo28

CattBoy said:


> New AMD Chipset Driver on Gigabyte page v3.10.22.706 on 2022/02/18 vs 3.10.08.506 on AMD.com on 10/21/2021
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> X570 AORUS MASTER (rev. 1.1/1.2) Support | Motherboard - GIGABYTE Global
> 
> 
> Lasting Quality from GIGABYTE.GIGABYTE Ultra Durable™ motherboards bring together a unique blend of features and technologies that offer users the absolute ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.gigabyte.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't installed yet...
> 
> 
> 
> Edit... Research
> Asus (darkhero) and MSI (godlike) have had v3.10.22.706 since 2021-11-02
> 
> Not sure what to do... Will stick with AMD official unless convinced otherwise


This chipset driver .706 has been around since October last year. The only changes VS the AMD one are the below drivers


AMD MicroPEP Driver - 1.0.30.0
AMD Processor Power Management Support - AMD Ryzen Power Plan - 7.0.4.4

Not really sure why Gigabyte did change the release date of if, as drivers are still the same.


----------



## DustyBob

des2k... said:


> One value that is always set wrong(too high) both MS and AMD is core parking.
> 
> I usually keep it at 50% with my 3900x.
> 
> View attachment 2549507


W11? - or did you, or the driver-profile unlock hidden W10 Entrys? -> Did it effect PPT (Powerpackage Total in HWInfo) in Idle?


----------



## des2k...

DustyBob said:


> W11? - or did you, or the driver-profile unlock hidden W10 Entrys? -> Did it effect PPT (Powerpackage Total in HWInfo) in Idle?


I use powershell script from github to unlock them.

I don't believe the idle,ppt is affected much but with dual ccds you get very low latency hit when boost is needed(first ccd doesn't park all of its 6 performance cores)


----------



## DustyBob

des2k... said:


> I use powershell script from github to unlock them.
> 
> I don't believe the idle,ppt is affected much but with dual ccds you get very low latency hit when boost is needed(first ccd doesn't park all of its 6 performance cores)


Thanks for that info -> seems i have to unlock some hidden Powersetting-Values with "Powersettingsexplorer" - i measured my DPC Latency with "LatencyMon" and got 555 µs (mikroseconds) for now...


----------



## CaptnJones

Can some of you share what settings you've changed in bios?
Also what bios are you using on 3000 series cpus?


----------



## 99belle99

CaptnJones said:


> Can some of you share what settings you've changed in bios?
> Also what bios are you using on 3000 series cpus?


I have a 3700X and I'm on the most current F35 bios. I'm running 1900MHz IF and 3800MHz RAM with tuned timings. I also have PBO enabled.


----------



## Zefram0911

CaptnJones said:


> Can some of you share what settings you've changed in bios?
> Also what bios are you using on 3000 series cpus?


I've been using F33 on my 3900X. anything after that with Windows 11 and the latest drivers for everything else just gives me random crashes every few hours.


----------



## khaledmohi

AGESA v2 1.2.0.5 FIrmware for AMD Ryzen Can Cause Performance Problems


----------



## Waltc

Zefram0911 said:


> I've been using F33 on my 3900X. anything after that with Windows 11 and the latest drivers for everything else just gives me random crashes every few hours.


Interesting...I ran F34 for several months without a stability problem, and F35 now with no stability problems as well. Of course, I'm running 100% stock settings and ram timings except for modified PPT/TDC/EDC values and 4x scaling, and PBO. (see sig)


----------



## des2k...

On Asus 1.2.0.5 and 1.2.0.6 are not so good; I think Asus pulled the 1.2.0.6 now and they are waiting for next update from AMD


----------



## 99belle99

khaledmohi said:


> AGESA v2 1.2.0.5 FIrmware for AMD Ryzen Can Cause Performance Problems


I have no issue with Gigabytes F35. Running W11 1900MHz IF and 3800MHz RAM CL15 GDM off.


----------



## Luggage

Do you use PBO, how’s sc and mc performance?


----------



## overpower

Luggage said:


> Do you use PBO, how’s sc and mc performance?


Would you stop checking cb/aida and start comparing real world performance? Run SotTR, other game benchmarks, have a render file, unzip etc


----------



## Luggage

overpower said:


> Would you stop checking cb/aida and start comparing real world performance? Run SotTR, other game benchmarks, have a render file, unzip etc


But I do.









Benchmark Competition: Shadow of the Tomb Raider


Totally agreed with @Taraquin, we always use CPU game avg to check CPU OC... Average FPS = CPU game AVG only when GPU bound = 0% that means GPU doesn't interfere. I'm GPU bound with my 3090 and so all GPUs below 3090 will show lower fps. If you want to compare DDR4/DDR5, you only need CPU game...




www.overclock.net













I scored 16 727 in Time Spy


AMD Ryzen 7 5800X, NVIDIA GeForce RTX 2080 Ti x 1, 32768 MB, 64-bit Windows 10}




www.3dmark.com










Blender - Open Data Benchmark


Blender Open Data is a platform to collect, display and query the results of hardware and software performance tests - provided by the public.




opendata.blender.org













Luggage`s 7-Zip score: 115436 MIPS with a Ryzen 7 5800X


The Ryzen 7 5800X @ 4975.2MHzscores getScoreFormatted in the 7-Zip benchmark. Luggageranks #null worldwide and #null in the hardware class. Find out more at HWBOT.




hwbot.org





I did _not_ ask for cinebench/Aida results!
I asked if you’ve had a change in performance _if_ you use PBO.
Since the VID “bug” only is with changed EDC, not at stock.


----------



## lafonte

overpower said:


> Would you stop checking cb/aida and start comparing real world performance? Run SotTR, other game benchmarks, have a render file, unzip etc


4 5% regression in code compilation of the 1.2.0.4 and 1.2.0.5 (f35d f34) compared to f34 with a 5950x on an aorus pro rev 1.2 also changing the pbo settings and with an updated co I can't recover the performance per watt lost.


----------



## Washijin

Can I throw it away?
CMOS reset, bios overwrited, bios downgraded via Q+, every of this just done. I can boot and use the machine but without any control of temps and fans.
(X570 Ultra v1)


----------



## 99belle99

Washijin said:


> Can I throw it away?
> CMOS reset, bios overwrited, bios downgraded via Q+, every of this just done. I can boot and use the machine but without any control of temps and fans.
> (X570 Ultra v1)


I have the same board as you and I'm on F35 without issues. What happened? Did you just update bios and now you have issues?


----------



## DustyBob

Washijin said:


> Can I throw it away?
> CMOS reset, bios overwrited, bios downgraded via Q+, every of this just done. I can boot and use the machine but without any control of temps and fans.
> (X570 Ultra v1)


You could try re-flash via DOS (Fat32) with clear DMI switch, you can try switching the bios (you have 2 of them!), and you can try to flash with f35 again, maybe downgrade is not possible, cause agesa is something like mikrocode, and (maybe) mikrocode can not be downgraded or work with older bios versions...


----------



## Washijin

99belle99 said:


> I have the same board as you and I'm on F35 without issues. What happened? Did you just update bios and now you have issues?


I was on 34a without issues, today after boot all fans were @ 100%, bios system monitor utility like in the video... I haven't done any update. I've always hated this motherboard!



DustyBob said:


> You could try re-flash via DOS (Fat32) with clear DMI switch, you can try switching the bios (you have 2 of them!), and you can try to flash with f35 again, maybe downgrade is not possible, cause agesa is something like mikrocode, and (maybe) mikrocode can not be downgraded or work with older bios versions...


Uhm, I can try the dos way bios flash... but I have little faith.


----------



## matthew87

Gigabyte have now uploaded F36b beta bios for the Aorus Master including AGESA 1.2.0.6B



https://download.gigabyte.com/FileList/BIOS/mb_bios_x570-aorus-master_f36b.zip?v=c45ce8625b2973d4ca0e2436eed10290


----------



## DustyBob

Washijin said:


> I was on 34a without issues, today after boot all fans were @ 100%, bios system monitor utility like in the video... I haven't done any update. I've always hated this motherboard!
> 
> 
> Uhm, I can try the dos way bios flash... but I have little faith.


Last but not least you can do try it this way...








On the hard BIOS tour: manual EEPROM flash of a GeForce RTX to bypass the lock with the hardware ID at NVflash | igorsLAB | igor'sLAB


First of all, I would like to put two important things before this test report. First, such things that we will do below are certainly not prohibited on the finished product, but anything that goes…




www.igorslab.de


----------



## MANgamez

Hey,I would like to know if updating my Bios from F33 to F35 would bring me anything positive? It says on the driver page that we are recommended, but currently its working pretty good,no issues so far. Having a X570 Ultra (Rev.1) with a Ryzen 5 3600 and 32gb DDR4 Ram 3600MHZ @CL14 (own tuning,100% stable).
So I wonder if updating is even necessary. A wise man once said,never change a running system 😅


----------



## DustyBob

MANgamez said:


> Hey,I would like to know if updating my Bios from F33 to F35 would bring me anything positive?


I went from F33 to F35 and It brought me back the USB2/Sleep Bug, where you have to plug the cabels out of the wall, to have USB2 and BT, on next Boot... -> i wrote a AMD Support Ticket yesterday... -> and i was so stupid, to flash even the Backup-Bios to F35... (Cause of the Warning Message, and because i have thought that the bug did not came back)


----------



## Washijin

DustyBob said:


> Last but not least you can do try it this way...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On the hard BIOS tour: manual EEPROM flash of a GeForce RTX to bypass the lock with the hardware ID at NVflash | igorsLAB | igor'sLAB
> 
> 
> First of all, I would like to put two important things before this test report. First, such things that we will do below are certainly not prohibited on the finished product, but anything that goes…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.igorslab.de


It is obvious to think that the culprit is the bios because it is through it that I can see the flawed data. But i guess the ITE controller it's gone; i cannot found it in hwinfo screen.


----------



## Washijin

DustyBob said:


> I went from F33 to F35 and It brought me back the USB2/Sleep Bug, where you have to plug the cabels out of the wall, to have USB2 and BT, on next Boot... -> i wrote a AMD Support Ticket yesterday... -> and i was so stupid, to flash even the Backup-Bios to F35... (Cause of the Warning Message, and because i have thought that the bug did not came back)


You can rollback if you have a qflash+ board.


----------



## HyperC

So this new BIOS, no SAM checked settings 3 times in bios.. Vcore doesn't go over 1.415 pbo and vggd voltage still stuck soooo


----------



## CattBoy

HyperC said:


> So this new BIOS, no SAM checked settings 3 times in bios.. Vcore doesn't go over 1.415 pbo and vggd voltage still stuck soooo


'new bios'? F36b with AGESA 1.2.0.6B???

https://download.gigabyte.com/FileL...r_f36b.zip?v=c45ce8625b2973d4ca0e2436eed10290


----------



## Kha

Yes AMD AGESA V2 1.2.0.6 B is available today on Gigabyte site for most of the boards, X570 and B550 alike.


----------



## ryouiki

HyperC said:


> So this new BIOS, no SAM checked settings 3 times in bios.. Vcore doesn't go over 1.415 pbo and vggd voltage still stuck soooo


For SAM issue might have to reset CMOS... why who knows, but this has fixed the issue on older BIOS versions. I'm still staying away from anything higher then 1.2.0.3 until there is significant _positive_ feedback / VDDG issues are resolved.


----------



## DocPants

37a on Aorus Elite all good for me, +200 overdrive back, VDDG issue is easy work around, just install Ryzen Master, click on a profile, change VDDG to whatever, apply and test and it will reboot, wait for reboot and test and it will write it to bios, reboot and go to bios and save the profile, uninstall RM. Job done.


----------



## Waltc

ryouiki said:


> For SAM issue might have to reset CMOS... why who knows, but this has fixed the issue on older BIOS versions. I'm still staying away from anything higher then 1.2.0.3 until there is significant _positive_ feedback / VDDG issues are resolved.


After flashing, resetting CMOS is not optional. People who don't do that will have problems.

Edit: Flashed to 36b this morning--no problems so far. All running as expected.


----------



## CaptnJones

Updated bios to F33 and it's still happening








It so easy to replicate. I just stop moving my mouse for a minute and it goes into full usb disconnect showdown 
I tried disableing global c-states, changed pcie to gen3, switched my keyboard & mouse to different usb ports...
Nothing helps


----------



## ryouiki

DocPants said:


> 37a on Aorus Elite all good for me, +200 overdrive back, VDDG issue is easy work around, just install Ryzen Master, click on a profile, change VDDG to whatever, apply and test and it will reboot, wait for reboot and test and it will write it to bios, reboot and go to bios and save the profile, uninstall RM. Job done.


I messed around with this on F35 final before going back to F34... what actually happens in the BIOS when you do this is very odd.

On the main "Tweaker" menu, if you have VDDG set to "Auto" it then sets this value to whatever VDDG CCD is specified in the Ryzen Master. If you go into "AMD Overclocking", it sets VDDG CCD to whatever is specified by Ryzen Master, but VDDG IOD gets set to 700, regardless of what is specified in Ryzen Master, even if you had IOD manually set to a higher value previous. Interestingly enough 700 is the "default" value if you had not explicitly set this field.

So for example if I set 980 VDDG CCD, and 1020 VDDG IOD, "Tweaker" shows 980, and "AMD Overclocking" shows 980 / 700.

Either way I don't like this workaround... if you have a CMOS reset or change BIOS settings it may undo the changes by Ryzen Master potentially making the system unstable (at high FCLK) until you repeat the process.


----------



## ManniX-ITA

ryouiki said:


> On the main "Tweaker" menu, if you have VDDG set to "Auto" it then sets this value to whatever VDDG CCD is specified in the Ryzen Master. If you go into "AMD Overclocking", it sets VDDG CCD to whatever is specified by Ryzen Master


AMD Overclocking is reading from the AMD CBS partition and that's where RM actually write its settings.


----------



## HyperC

So anyways only way I got SAM to enable was toggling them both in bios saving reboot , Vcore and VGGD still gimped. Bet the next bios starts fires


----------



## DocPants

ryouiki said:


> I messed around with this on F35 final before going back to F34... what actually happens in the BIOS when you do this is very odd.
> 
> On the main "Tweaker" menu, if you have VDDG set to "Auto" it then sets this value to whatever VDDG CCD is specified in the Ryzen Master. If you go into "AMD Overclocking", it sets VDDG CCD to whatever is specified by Ryzen Master, but VDDG IOD gets set to 700, regardless of what is specified in Ryzen Master, even if you had IOD manually set to a higher value previous. Interestingly enough 700 is the "default" value if you had not explicitly set this field.
> 
> So for example if I set 980 VDDG CCD, and 1020 VDDG IOD, "Tweaker" shows 980, and "AMD Overclocking" shows 980 / 700.
> 
> Either way I don't like this workaround... if you have a CMOS reset or change BIOS settings it may undo the changes by Ryzen Master potentially making the system unstable (at high FCLK) until you repeat the process.



Hi yes I noticed this as well and meant to mention it, in my case I set both to 1.05v in RM and in bios under AMD OVERCLOCKING it will say 1050 and 700 but will actually use 1.05v for both in my case, using zentimings and RM to verify.

EDIT: I just checked this out, so if you set difference values for CCD and IOD it will appear in Bios (AMD Overclocking) as CCD <correct value> and IOD <700> (under AMD CBS only a single VDDG setting is available so since it reads from here you can't actually see what the IOD settings is in the Bios)

I just went ahead and set 1.05v and 1.02v and in bios under AMD OVERCLOCKING it gave me 1050 and 700 and under tweaker it gave me 1050 and auto and under CBS just 1050 for VDDG. But the actual values are set correctly, if you Use Zentimings you will see that the value is correctly set. So you can use this method to set different values for CCD and IOD VDDG.


----------



## Spectre73

CaptnJones said:


> Updated bios to F33 and it's still happening
> View attachment 2549678
> 
> It so easy to replicate. I just stop moving my mouse for a minute and it goes into full usb disconnect showdown
> I tried disableing global c-states, changed pcie to gen3, switched my keyboard & mouse to different usb ports...
> Nothing helps


Go into energy options and disable the setting for selective USB energy savings. This worked for me.


----------



## ryouiki

ManniX-ITA said:


> AMD Overclocking is reading from the AMD CBS partition and that's where RM actually write its settings.


The whole thing seems a little suspicious... on F35:

RM can both read _and_ set the values (and hasn't had an update since before these bugged AGESA were released).
BIOS (AMD Overclocking) can only read VDDG CCD.
BIOS cannot set either value (even if you try < 1000mv for either CCD or IOD)
So either they don't want the BIOS to be able to set these any longer, in which case they should just remove the option, or in worst case they have a bug where the value is trying to be read/written to wrong location, which depending on what they are overwriting could be bad (lets hope they have some sanity checks in their code).


----------



## ManniX-ITA

ryouiki said:


> RM can both read _and_ set the values (and hasn't had an update since before these bugged AGESA were released).


That's the way it has always worked.



ryouiki said:


> BIOS (AMD Overclocking) can only read VDDG CCD.
> BIOS cannot set either value (even if you try < 1000mv for either CCD or IOD)


This a a GigaByte BIOS bug, MSI and ASUS boards doesn't have any issue with CCD.
The IOD bug is from the AGESA.



ryouiki said:


> (lets hope they have some sanity checks in their code)


For sure they have sanity check and unit testing.
Plus many other layers of testing.
Are they making any useful use of all these information?
Ah, not sure about it 

Maybe they tried to improve the Auto selection of best voltages which is actually shameful in many cases.
But why they delivered to the board vendors something so badly broken it's out of the realm of conception.


----------



## dansi

why has amd not clean up the AMD Overclocking and AMD CBS menus in bios?

confuses the hella me which overwrites which. 

just give us one....


----------



## rob-tech

ManniX-ITA said:


> That's the way it has always worked.
> 
> 
> 
> This a a GigaByte BIOS bug, MSI and ASUS boards doesn't have any issue with CCD.
> The IOD bug is from the AGESA.
> 
> 
> 
> For sure they have sanity check and unit testing.
> Plus many other layers of testing.
> Are they making any useful use of all these information?
> Ah, not sure about it
> 
> Maybe they tried to improve the Auto selection of best voltages which is actually shameful in many cases.
> But why they delivered to the board vendors something so badly broken it's out of the realm of conception.


So you are saying that the inability to set the VDDG voltages in the BIOS, and having to use Ryzen Master is a bug in the AGESA and is also present on your MSI B550 Unify-X?

The reason I ask is because I only see this problem reported for Gigabyte and not other brands, this is also the reason why I am still on F34 (AGESA 1.2.0.3b) for the X570 Aorus Xtreme.


----------



## ManniX-ITA

rob-tech said:


> So you are saying that the inability to set the VDDG voltages in the BIOS, and having to use Ryzen Master is a bug in the AGESA and is also present on your MSI B550 Unify-X?


Yes it happens on all AGESA 1.2.0.4, whatever is the brand.
Then on some 1.2.0.5, I think there are 3 revisions a/b/c.
I'm sure only about MSI.
You probably don't see it reported because mostly other boards vendors skipped it.
ASUS waited for 1.2.0.6a/b before releasing something.

See the hluxx table :









[Übersicht] - Ultimative AM4 UEFI/BIOS/AGESA Übersicht


Inhaltsverzeichnis: UEFI Collection | Hersteller Support Links | UEFI Mods | Weiterführende Links Keine weiteren Updates mehr geplant! AM5 UEFI/BIOS/AGESA Übersicht ASRock ASUS Biostar Gigabyte MSI EVGA NZXT B350 B450 B550 X370 X470 X570 B350 B450 B550 X370 X470 X570 B350 B450...




www.hardwareluxx.de





For the Unify-X there's only 1 or 2 beta bios released with 1.2.0.4, not even reported in the table above which is usually very comprehensive.


----------



## St0RM53

Any good bios worth updating yet? I am still on the F33 beta, the good one (i forgot which one and not home to check). I'm on W10 and won't update to W11 or use fTPM ever.


----------



## KedarWolf

St0RM53 said:


> Any good bios worth updating yet? I am still on the F33 beta, the good one (i forgot which one and not home to check). I'm on W10 and won't update to W11 or use fTPM ever.


See here about Windows 11 with no need for fTPM. It modifies your Windows 11 install ISO to have zero install requirements, including fTPM.









Win 11 Boot And Upgrade FiX KiT


Win 11 Boot And Upgrade FiX KiT v3.0 Name: Win_11_Boot_And_Upgrade_FiX_KiT_v3.0.zip Mirror1: Win_11_Boot_And_Upgrade_FiX_KiT_v3.0.zip Mirror2:...




forums.mydigitallife.net


----------



## Hammerkeg

Well, I'm going to shoot myself in the foot and try F36B on the 1.0 master.


----------



## OldBones

Hammerkeg said:


> Well, I'm going to shoot myself in the foot and try F36B on the 1.0 master.


 BIG mistake. I tried F36B yesterday on my 1.0 master and it was a Nightmare. Had to roll back to F35b. Never had a Bios [email protected]#K things up so bad in the last 20 years. Couldn't believe what I was seeing.


----------



## Waltc

OldBones said:


> BIG mistake. I tried F36B yesterday on my 1.0 master and it was a Nightmare. Had to roll back to F35b. Never had a Bios [email protected]#K things up so bad in the last 20 years. Couldn't believe what I was seeing.


F36b running like a top on my Rev 1.0 x570 Master. Perfect, no problems encountered.


----------



## Ohim

OldBones said:


> BIG mistake. I tried F36B yesterday on my 1.0 master and it was a Nightmare. Had to roll back to F35b. Never had a Bios [email protected]#K things up so bad in the last 20 years. Couldn't believe what I was seeing.


You keep using BETA old BIOS vs BETA new BIOS ... are you sure you know how to PC? 

Also i have been using 37A for my x570 Aorus Elite and it works just fine.


----------



## OldBones

Waltc said:


> F36b running like a top on my Rev 1.0 x570 Master. Perfect, no problems encountered.


Yea, your post was the reason I updated to F36B. That blew up in my face. There must be some fundamental difference between your rig and my Win10 3900X/Rev 1.0 x570 Master setup. I got constant reboots/Windows failing to load/ Bios ROM failing to load etc. Went back to F35b and all is as it should be.


----------



## OldBones

Ohim said:


> You keep using BETA old BIOS vs BETA new BIOS ... are you sure you know how to PC?


Don't give a F#$K what you think Bud. I've been at this game a looong time. i've probably forgotten more than you know. Just posted what happened when I updated period.


----------



## Ohim

I dind't want to insult you. I'm well aware that some people have actual issues. 

What stroke me as strange was that you used BETA in the old drivers as well when there are final ones out. For Gigabyte everything with a letter at the end is a BETA BIOS. 

Also with the reboots do use Windows Event Viewer and see the red entries on why your PC crashed. 

I was in your position blaming something else in the past when i reality it was me using bad settings on Curve Optimizer.


----------



## Hammerkeg

Well, for me F35B is currently good as well, it's not too long to revert so whatever.


----------



## vvoid

Might have missed it, sorry, but what exactly is the difference/advantage of those new *1.2.0.6B* AGESA versions vs. 1.2.0.5?
VDDG/IOD is still bugged, no? Is at least PBO global offset max boost override back?


----------



## DocPants

vvoid said:


> Might have missed it, sorry, but what exactly is the difference/advantage of those new *1.2.0.6B* AGESA versions vs. 1.2.0.5?
> VDDG/IOD is still bugged, no? Is at least PBO global offset max boost override back?


Yes boost is back with a new option to use postive or negative boost


----------



## Kodo28

vvoid said:


> Might have missed it, sorry, but what exactly is the difference/advantage of those new *1.2.0.6B* AGESA versions vs. 1.2.0.5?


Vendors rarely provide changelogs in Agesa versions. 
Usually only on big changes u can find info about it.


----------



## CaptnJones

Spectre73 said:


> Go into energy options and disable the setting for selective USB energy savings. This worked for me.


Doesn't help








Going by the id
It's the gaming keyboard.








I've connected other devices to the same usb ports and im getting zero disconnect while with the keyboard no matter the ports in a few minutes i'll get the usb disconnect.
What the hell did the bios update do to my system for ****s sakes


----------



## HyperC

maybe it is the polling rate of the keyboard its all a guess at this point, I bought drop-in usb cards to get rid of the issues and had the issue last month or so all randomly all USB drop in card or not... Think AMD/GIGASHEEEET needs to refund people or all the BS .. Never once had this issue on my 3600x if I didn't kill it I would have something to test on


----------



## Hammerkeg

Okay, something is wrong with F36b on my end. Same settings as before, basic Cinebench R23 run, EDC goes to the max 220A set, but PPT only hits 125W and my scores are down by from 29K to 25K. I mean, the CPU is also 30deg cooler in CBR23, but that's because it's pulling half the power it used to.


----------



## matthew87

I have a Corsair K70 keyboard and haven't had any issues with the polling rate and the motherboard within Windows or randomly shutting down USB ports. This is on a Gigabyte X570 Master Rev 1.0 and 5800x. 

That said, after BIOS updates i often had to unplug both of the K70's USB cables and reconnect them before it would register. But this was only ever after BIOS updates, and I wasn't too bothered given I was setting it to max polling.


----------



## saunupe1911

I upgraded to F35 and my cores would only hit 4.36 on average running Cinebench R23. Reverted back F34 and I'm getting the same with PBO enabled. Something is seriously wrong with F35 and up. Do not upgrade.

AMD and Gigabyte reps need to chime in. Something is seriously wrong like a few others mentioned on this page


----------



## dansi

is amd throttling these zen3 chips? it has been months the new bios retuns lower performance and lower voltage headroom


----------



## error-id10t

DocPants said:


> Hi yes I noticed this as well and meant to mention it, in my case I set both to 1.05v in RM and in bios under AMD OVERCLOCKING it will say 1050 and 700 but will actually use 1.05v for both in my case, using zentimings and RM to verify.
> 
> EDIT: I just checked this out, so if you set difference values for CCD and IOD it will appear in Bios (AMD Overclocking) as CCD <correct value> and IOD <700> (under AMD CBS only a single VDDG setting is available so since it reads from here you can't actually see what the IOD settings is in the Bios)
> 
> I just went ahead and set 1.05v and 1.02v and in bios under AMD OVERCLOCKING it gave me 1050 and 700 and under tweaker it gave me 1050 and auto and under CBS just 1050 for VDDG. But the actual values are set correctly, if you Use Zentimings you will see that the value is correctly set. So you can use this method to set different values for CCD and IOD VDDG.
> 
> 
> View attachment 2549691


Could you just clarify your post, the volts are now set using BIOS only or do you have to use another tool? Did you just set them in _under AMD OVERCLOCKING _and they work?


----------



## Ohim

Always load Optimized defaults and after that input your own values. 

IF you used Curve Optimizer take note that the new AGESA handles different CO values, you will have to decrease them again. Previous AGESA i was running -17 -12 , now i run -20 - 15.


----------



## ryouiki

For the people that have used Curve Optimizer... what you do set your LLC to? It seems to have an impact on what how low the cores can reasonably go. LLC Medium vs LLC Auto (which seems to be the same as Standard/Normal) gives different results.


----------



## DocPants

error-id10t said:


> Could you just clarify your post, the volts are now set using BIOS only or do you have to use another tool? Did you just set them in _under AMD OVERCLOCKING _and they work?


Hi, that post only applies to setting VDDG values over 1v using the work around by applying them in Ryzen master and saving them to Bios. You cant set VDDG over 1v in Bios.

Cheers


----------



## DocPants

saunupe1911 said:


> I upgraded to F35 and my cores would only hit 4.36 on average running Cinebench R23. Reverted back F34 and I'm getting the same with PBO enabled. Something is seriously wrong with F35 and up. Do not upgrade.
> 
> AMD and Gigabyte reps need to chime in. Something is seriously wrong like a few others mentioned on this page


Is it definitely enabled, have you tried enabling using advanced>motherboard limits in bios, if not could be issue below.....



dansi said:


> is amd throttling these zen3 chips? it has been months the new bios retuns lower performance and lower voltage headroom


Yes it seems so, what used to happen is that you would always get a bigger clock lets say 4.6 multi core but wilth higher temps, now it seems there is a lower temp target and it progressively lowers the clock. Ive noticed this when I ran the newer bios without CO and got 4.45-4.5 multicore which ive never seen that low and I have a huge cooler, but since adding Curve optimizer settings ive managed to hit my old clocks at a much lower temp than before, eg I used to get 4.65-4.7 at 75c-78c, now I get that at 69-70c.

But yes IMO they definitely have changed the profile of clocks/temp/volts and how and when it throttles.


----------



## Waltc

OldBones said:


> Yea, your post was the reason I updated to F36B. That blew up in my face. There must be some fundamental difference between your rig and my Win10 3900X/Rev 1.0 x570 Master setup. I got constant reboots/Windows failing to load/ Bios ROM failing to load etc. Went back to F35b and all is as it should be.


That is weird, indeed...my hardware is listed here in my sig. Had no problem at all with F36b, first go. Hope you can find the culprit! I will say that I went to F36b directly from F35, and I didn't really have a problem with F35. The couple of little things I thought were bugs in F35 turned out not to be. F36b seems tighter than F35 to me. I decided to give this beta a spin because GB put it out in their main bios page which they won't do unless they believe it to be stable, they say.


----------



## lafonte

ryouiki said:


> For the people that have used Curve Optimizer... what you do set your LLC to? It seems to have an impact on what how low the cores can reasonably go. LLC Medium vs LLC Auto (which seems to be the same as Standard/Normal) gives different results.


Personally I didn't find it to help at all, I get the same co results with all the lcc options, so I stick on auto


----------



## Ramad

Can somebody with USB disconnect issue try setting PCH (chipset) voltage to 1.1V instead of the default 1.0V voltage?

I'm trying the PRO motherboard and I got chipset PCIE (1X) not registering, onboard sound issues and external USB sound card issues. All have been resolved by changing PCH voltage to 1.1V. 

Try and report back please.


----------



## MyJules

Ramad said:


> Can somebody with USB disconnect issue try setting PCH voltage to 1.1V instead of the default 1.0V voltage?
> 
> I'm trying the PRO motherboard and I got chipset PCIE (1X) not registering, onboard sound issues and external USB sound card issues. All have been resolved by changing PCH voltage to 1.1V.
> 
> Try and report back please.


I had strange PCIe device problems and using vsoc 1.2v (or just below it) was the only solution i found (no USB problems, however). this Device in question is on PCIe slot on the edge of MB (the farthest from CPU). I have x570 Elite with 5950x.


----------



## des2k...

Reading all these USB problems reminds me if you run high IF/mem clock (edge of stability) during Prime95 blend if unplug/plug your usb mouse you might get prime95 to fail one of the threads 😂

Unrealistic scenario, but I had it happen on my side, cleaning/re-routing usb device while system was stress testing. Bumping SOC voltage fixed


----------



## CaptnJones

Ramad said:


> Can somebody with USB disconnect issue try setting PCH (chipset) voltage to 1.1V instead of the default 1.0V voltage?
> 
> I'm trying the PRO motherboard and I got chipset PCIE (1X) not registering, onboard sound issues and external USB sound card issues. All have been resolved by changing PCH voltage to 1.1V.
> 
> Try and report back please.


Is that the soc voltage? Mine's currently on auto at 1.080 V

btw does the F33 bios have th Dram voltage bug? I've manually put 1.35v but it's showing 1.38v


----------



## ryouiki

CaptnJones said:


> btw does the F33 bios have th Dram voltage bug? I've manually put 1.35v but it's showing 1.38v


This behavior has existed since very first BIOS... monitoring software will read whatever you set ~+20mv. So 1.36 = 1.38, 1.38 = 1.404, etc.


----------



## Nekrogeddon

If anyone's looking for a Master rev 1.1/1.2 still on F34, hit me up. Reading horrible things for later bioses, so I might have a real treasure in my hands


----------



## Ramad

CaptnJones said:


> Is that the soc voltage? Mine's currently on auto at 1.080 V
> 
> btw does the F33 bios have th Dram voltage bug? I've manually put 1.35v but it's showing 1.38v


The X570 chipset voltage setting is called PM_1VSOC in the BIOS. This is the setting I was referring to in my earlier post.

If you set DRAM voltage to 1.35V then the RAM voltage output will be 1.35V, the I/O chip can miscalculate the output voltage and display higher or lower voltages, you can always trust the voltages you choose to set in the BIOS to be the voltages that will be applied when saved in the BIOS.


----------



## ryouiki

Curve Optimizer is so weird... there seem to be 2 failure states:

1.) Core is borderline stable and calculations fail until you raise 1-2 steps.
2.) Core is stable but dropping it 1 step causes Cache Hierarchy error and full system reboot.

I'm not entirely sure this is worth the amount of time required to stability test this, especially since others have reported CO curve seems to change between AGESA versions. There seems to be a slight improvement in temperatures with having numerous negative curves, but under water-cooling that is like 2-3C at most.


----------



## CS9K

ryouiki said:


> Curve Optimizer is so weird... there seem to be 2 failure states:
> 
> 1.) Core is borderline stable and calculations fail until you raise 1-2 steps.
> 2.) Core is stable but dropping it 1 step causes Cache Hierarchy error and full system reboot.
> 
> I'm not entirely sure this is worth the amount of time required to stability test this, especially since others have reported CO curve seems to change between AGESA versions. There seems to be a slight improvement in temperatures with having numerous negative curves, but under water-cooling that is like 2-3C at most.


I mean, testing each and every core individually is how one ensures _absolute_ stability with an overclock; it's just something you _have_ to do to KNOW that your CPU is stable.

For those of you who mess with ANY of the settings that affect vcore, such as LLC, CO, PBO2, or scalar multiplier, you HAVE to go back and stability test every core after ANY changes, to make sure it's still stable.

Gone are the days of "LOL set LLC set VCORE set multiplier on dasher on dancer on prancer and vixen!" overclocking.


----------



## saunupe1911

CS9K said:


> I mean, testing each and every core individually is how one ensures _absolute_ stability with an overclock; it's just something you _have_ to do to KNOW that your CPU is stable.
> 
> For those of you who mess with ANY of the settings that affect vcore, such as LLC, CO, PBO2, or scalar multiplier, you HAVE to go back and stability test every core after ANY changes, to make sure it's still stable.
> 
> Gone are the days of "LOL set LLC set VCORE set multiplier on dasher on dancer on prancer and vixen!" overclocking.


I went this route when I first built my system. It's EXTREMELY time consuming. I got to to the point where I just enabled auto PBO and let it be because it's extremely stable. And gave me very good performance as well.

But BIOS F35 muted auto PBO so I now I have to go back to setting and testing each core. I even downgraded back to F34 and PBO is still muted which means upgrading to F35 permanently did something to my Aorus Master.

I said it once and I will say it again....this is my first and last AMD system because of bugs like this. At this point upgrading BIOSs are downright scary right now.

I simply will not ever recommend AMD to anyone.

Side note...imagine someone currently builiding their system and upgrade to the latest BIOS looking basic PBO numbers like numerous reviewers report. They are going to be so confused when they see their 5900X barely hit 4.600Mhz


----------



## des2k...

saunupe1911 said:


> I went this route when I first built my system. It's EXTREMELY time consuming. I got to to the point where I just enabled auto PBO and let it be because it's extremely stable. And gave me very good performance as well.
> 
> But BIOS F35 muted auto PBO so I now I have to go back to setting and testing each core. I even downgraded back to F34 and PBO is still muted which means upgrading to F35 permanently did something to my Aorus Master.
> 
> I said it once and I will say it again....this is my first and last AMD system because of bugs like this. At this point upgrading BIOSs are downright scary right now.
> 
> I simply will not ever recommend AMD to anyone.
> 
> Side note...imagine someone currently builiding their system and upgrade to the latest BIOS looking basic PBO numbers like numerous reviewers report. They are going to be so confused when they see their 5900X barely hit 4.600Mhz


typical AMD , they always kill performance of their current cpu when something new is about to hit market
same thing happened with Zen2 where people had to stop updating their bios

I only updated to get rebar working which is a complete waste; I should revert back to a bios from 2years ago, better AVX frequency, can tweak PBO more & no weird c-state (random shutdown) issues


----------



## Hammerkeg

I still have issues with USB, need to set PCIe speeds to gen3, which pisses me off quite a bit.


----------



## saunupe1911

des2k... said:


> typical AMD , they always kill performance of their current cpu when something new is about to hit market
> same thing happened with Zen2 where people had to stop updating their bios
> 
> I only updated to get rebar working which is a complete waste; I should revert back to a bios from 2years ago, better AVX frequency, can tweak PBO more & no weird c-state (random shutdown) issues


Ahhhhh....now that's interesting. Now it makes sense.


----------



## CaptnJones

Ramad said:


> The X570 chipset voltage setting is called PM_1VSOC in the BIOS. This is the setting I was referring to in my earlier post.
> 
> If you set DRAM voltage to 1.35V then the RAM voltage output will be 1.35V, the I/O chip can miscalculate the output voltage and display higher or lower voltages, you can always trust the voltages you choose to set in the BIOS to be the voltages that will be applied when saved in the BIOS.


No changes
still doing this ****








fuck offf


Watch "**** offf" on Streamable.




streamable.com




And it's driving me crazy


----------



## matthew87

des2k... said:


> ance of their current cpu when something new is about to hit market
> same thing happened with Zen2 where people had to stop updating their bios


F35 and F36b have reduced my overclock's single threaded performance by around 1-2%.

If that improves stability, power consumption, temps, i'd gladly accept it. Neither AMD or Intel update their microcode without valid reasons.

The loss of single thread perf is pretty token and hardly anything to get sad about given the CPU still boots higher in single core and multi-threaded than what AMD advertise.

And I'm unsure why you'd need to update your BIOS to get reBAR working given it's been included in all vendor's X570 BIOS's for around 1.5 years.



des2k... said:


> typical AMD , they always kill performance of their current cpu when something new is about to hit market
> same thing happened with Zen2 where people had to stop updating their bios


Yes, I'm sure it's a no coincidence that AMD intentionally released a new microcode and SMU firmware update to reduce performance of Zen 3 CPUs while Intel have released a new competitive architecture and AMD wont have Zen 4 out for another 3+ months. 

Yes, lets gimp existing AMD owners to piss them off and further encourage new owners to go to Intel 12th gen... Makes perfect business sense, Lisa Su has done it again!

You do realise Intel, AMD, IBM, Sun, they've all at times gimped performance of their CPUs with microcode updates. Some times it's to address errata, improve stability, reduce thermals and power consumption, etc. Soo too that certain BIOS/Microcode updates cannot be rolled back, that's NORMAL for all CPU manufacturers be it Intel, AMD, IBM or Sun. 

Other times it's for security, like we've seen with Intel over the past few years and at times significant performance regression on their CPUs to address spectre and meltdown vulnerabilities. The potential peak loss of 'performance' from AGESA F35/F36b is absolutely token compared to the loss of perf Intel owners have experienced over the past few years in certain workloads.

Heck, Intel 12th gen owners are getting microcode updates to REMOVE features like non K overclocking and AVX 512 from their CPUs. That sounds a hell of a lot worse to me than AMD releasing a new AGESA that may reduce peak performance of OVERCLOCKs by 1-2 percent. Intel literally removing/disabling features if you update microcode.

We also don't know if future AGESA updates will improve performance again, restoring or even improving peak OC potential.


----------



## KedarWolf

Hammerkeg said:


> I still have issues with USB, need to set PCIe speeds to gen3, which pisses me off quite a bit.


On my MSI X570S Unify-X Max I fixed the USB disconnecting sounds by raising my PCH voltages a bit. Someone suggested doing that for USB disconnects.

The weird thing was the USB logs in event viewer etc. showed nothing connecting and disconnecting.

Edit: It was the chipset voltages.


----------



## AdiSImpson

Can anyone show me just one positive aspect of why you should update from 1.2.0.3 to 1.2.0.6.


----------



## ManniX-ITA

AdiSImpson said:


> Can anyone show me just one positive aspect of why you should update from 1.2.0.3 to 1.2.0.6.


Yes, there's a +3 on the revision number 
Jokes aside, in general better not to run anything above 1.2.0.4 or you'll risk permanent changes which are in most cases for the worse.
The only occurrence where it could be helpful could be for those CPU that needs a large positive CO offset on some cores to be stable.
In that case the new count mapping could be helpful.
But this would be an option only if you don't intend to ever run with EDC over 140A.
It'd be safer to wait for a new AGESA version once AMD will backtrack on the VID limit with over 140A EDC.


----------



## CattBoy

ManniX-ITA said:


> Jokes aside, in general better not to run anything above 1.2.0.4


I'm still on f34a

Anyone have feedback on f34 final vs f34 (any betas) regarding 'best" of these which contain

ComboV2 1.2.0.3 B 
I don't think any master v1.2 bios offer 1.2.0.4 that I know of


----------



## ManniX-ITA

CattBoy said:


> I don't think any master v1.2 bios offer 1.2.0.4 that I know of











[Übersicht] - Ultimative AM4 UEFI/BIOS/AGESA Übersicht


Inhaltsverzeichnis: UEFI Collection | Hersteller Support Links | UEFI Mods | Weiterführende Links Keine weiteren Updates mehr geplant! AM5 UEFI/BIOS/AGESA Übersicht ASRock ASUS Biostar Gigabyte MSI EVGA NZXT B350 B450 B550 X370 X470 X570 B350 B450 B550 X370 X470 X570 B350 B450...




www.hardwareluxx.de





F35e should. But it has VDDG fixed at 1000mV.


----------



## CaptnJones

KedarWolf said:


> On my MSI X570S Unify-X Max I fixed the USB disconnecting sounds by raising my PCH voltages a bit. Someone suggested doing that for USB disconnects.
> 
> The weird thing was the USB logs in event viewer etc. showed nothing connecting and disconnecting.
> 
> Edit: It was the chipset voltages.
> View attachment 2550092


Doesn't help for me. I gave it a 1.1v instead of 1v. I can't ****ing use my mechanical keyboard because of this **** anymore. I've had my $5 kb connected and zero issues but as soon as i reconenct my mech kb it goes to **** - btw the kb is perfectly fine works well on my 10 year old intel machine. What's even sadder is that i had more ****ing usb connections on that old machine that i have now and it worked flawlesly for a decade yet here a bios update destroyed my USB ports.


----------



## Nighthog

CaptnJones said:


> Doesn't help for me. I gave it a 1.1v instead of 1v. I can't **ing use my mechanical keyboard because of this ** anymore. I've had my $5 kb connected and zero issues but as soon as i reconenct my mech kb it goes to **** - btw the kb is perfectly fine works well on my 10 year old intel machine. What's even sadder is that i had more ****ing usb connections on that old machine that i have now and it worked flawlesly for a decade yet here a bios update destroyed my USB ports.


Could be a issue with the CPU, they have integrated USB controllers and whatnot, Might need to mess with some other voltages to fix it. SOC, VDDG, VDDP, procODT etc. PLL1.8V can have effects as well, needing a little more.


----------



## des2k...

CaptnJones said:


> Doesn't help for me. I gave it a 1.1v instead of 1v. I can't *ing use my mechanical keyboard because of this *_ anymore. I've had my $5 kb connected and zero issues but as soon as i reconenct my mech kb it goes to **_ - btw the kb is perfectly fine works well on my 10 year old intel machine. What's even sadder is that i had more ****ing usb connections on that old machine that i have now and it worked flawlesly for a decade yet here a bios update destroyed my USB ports.


what does sysinternal autoruns show for loaded drivers ? post a screenshot


----------



## Waltc

*Bug report: *F36b, AGESA 1.2.0.6b, see sig for hardware

F36b is revealing a curious but definite bug of some kind relative to warm boots in my system--so even though my first report was of no bugs encountered up to that time--it was _obviously_ premature. 

Best description: Maybe every 4th or 5th _warm boot_, and not necessarily in the same session, or even the same day, after registry editing or driver installations/removals, etc., the machine goes through the normal process of warm booting--goes down properly but then _fails to come back up._ The weird thing is that it doesn't shut down, and it does not drop into sleep, it simply stops the warm boot process halfway through when it should be booting back up into the desktop. Fans are running and are audible--they are very quiet in my system but audible if you listen, board lights illuminated on the back panel indicate power is on--but _the machine just sits there and refuses to come back up!_ Once I let it run for 5+ minutes until it was obvious I could sit there all day like that. Hitting the reset button on the front panel of the case caused a normal reset, and_ then_ the system booted to desktop correctly as if nothing had happened. The next 4-5 warm boots later--and as I mentioned, not necessarily in the same session (or day)--and it may happen again. Or it may not. 

But while the regularity of the bug is not definite in terms of how many warm boots may occur before it manifests again, I have seen this twice now. So, yes, it's a bug, and I'm running a beta bios version, and so I should expect a bug or two. Still, this is unusual enough in my experience that I wanted to relate it here in the forum in case someone else should encounter it, they'd know they aren't alone. Cold boots are always fine, however--no problems during the initial cold boot of the day that takes 10-12 seconds after hitting the PWR button on the front panel of my case. 

I was just about to go back to F35 final but as this bug hasn't shown itself for the last day or so, it simply hasn't been an issue that has done more than be inconvenient thus far. No game or application crashes is still the norm for me with this AGESA and bios version, F36b. I also changed my Power Plan from 1usmus Ryzen Universal (1.1) to Ryzen Balanced (latest version from latest x570 chipset drivers.) Will certainly come back and report anything else I encounter with this latest bios/AGESA version.


----------



## des2k...

Waltc said:


> *Bug report: *F36b, AGESA 1.2.0.6b, see sig for hardware
> 
> F36b is revealing a curious but definite bug of some kind relative to warm boots in my system--so even though my first report was of no bugs encountered up to that time--it was _obviously_ premature.
> 
> Best description: Maybe every 4th or 5th _warm boot_, and not necessarily in the same session, or even the same day, after registry editing or driver installations/removals, etc., the machine goes through the normal process of warm booting--goes down properly but then _fails to come back up._ The weird thing is that it doesn't shut down, and it does not drop into sleep, it simply stops the warm boot process halfway through when it should be booting back up into the desktop. Fans are running and are audible--they are very quiet in my system but audible if you listen, board lights illuminated on the back panel indicate power is on--but _the machine just sits there and refuses to come back up!_ Once I let it run for 5+ minutes until it was obvious I could sit there all day like that. Hitting the reset button on the front panel of the case caused a normal reset, and_ then_ the system booted to desktop correctly as if nothing had happened. The next 4-5 warm boots later--and as I mentioned, not necessarily in the same session (or day)--and it may happen again. Or it may not.
> 
> But while the regularity of the bug is not definite in terms of how many warm boots may occur before it manifests again, I have seen this twice now. So, yes, it's a bug, and I'm running a beta bios version, and so I should expect a bug or two. Still, this is unusual enough in my experience that I wanted to relate it here in the forum in case someone else should encounter it, they'd know they aren't alone. Cold boots are always fine, however--no problems during the initial cold boot of the day that takes 10-12 seconds after hitting the PWR button on the front panel of my case.
> 
> I was just about to go back to F35 final but as this bug hasn't shown itself for the last day or so, it simply hasn't been an issue that has done more than be inconvenient thus far. No game or application crashes is still the norm for me with this AGESA and bios version, F35b. I also changed my Power Plan from 1usmus Ryzen Universal (1.1) to Ryzen Balanced (latest version from latest x570 chipset drivers.) Will certainly come back and report anything else I encounter with this latest bios/AGESA version.


warm , cold boot have been an issue with my Aorus master, 3900x after 1.0.0.4 agesa
all stock settings, where it fails to boot randomly, stuck during reboots or random shutdown on idle

Running F34 now,with c-state off for infinity fabric and cpu. Power Loading on, idle typical. I try to stay away from idle on this thing, always have Epic Store open 😄

Old bios stock or OC, c-state can be on, power loading off, idle low no issues with warm,cold boots or idle bugs.


----------



## des2k...

matthew87 said:


> The loss of single thread perf is pretty token and hardly anything to get sad about given the CPU still boots higher in single core and multi-threaded than what AMD advertise.
> 
> And I'm unsure why you'd need to update your BIOS to get reBAR working given it's been included in all vendor's X570 BIOS's for around 1.5 years.


Zen2 rebar support came later, around 1.2.0.3 or lower I think

I'm sorry but I don't get your argument, loosing performance on Intel due to security fixes or removing AVX512 which was never supported is not the same as AMD removing 100-200mhz off the boost clock with agesa updates for no reason.


----------



## Kodo28

Waltc said:


> *Bug report: *F36b, AGESA 1.2.0.6b, see sig for hardware
> 
> F36b is revealing a curious but definite bug of some kind relative to warm boots in my system--so even though my first report was of no bugs encountered up to that time--it was _obviously_ premature.
> 
> Best description: Maybe every 4th or 5th _warm boot_, and not necessarily in the same session, or even the same day, after registry editing or driver installations/removals, etc., the machine goes through the normal process of warm booting--goes down properly but then _fails to come back up._ The weird thing is that it doesn't shut down, and it does not drop into sleep, it simply stops the warm boot process halfway through when it should be booting back up into the desktop. Fans are running and are audible--they are very quiet in my system but audible if you listen, board lights illuminated on the back panel indicate power is on--but _the machine just sits there and refuses to come back up!_ Once I let it run for 5+ minutes until it was obvious I could sit there all day like that. Hitting the reset button on the front panel of the case caused a normal reset, and_ then_ the system booted to desktop correctly as if nothing had happened. The next 4-5 warm boots later--and as I mentioned, not necessarily in the same session (or day)--and it may happen again. Or it may not.
> 
> But while the regularity of the bug is not definite in terms of how many warm boots may occur before it manifests again, I have seen this twice now. So, yes, it's a bug, and I'm running a beta bios version, and so I should expect a bug or two. Still, this is unusual enough in my experience that I wanted to relate it here in the forum in case someone else should encounter it, they'd know they aren't alone. Cold boots are always fine, however--no problems during the initial cold boot of the day that takes 10-12 seconds after hitting the PWR button on the front panel of my case.
> 
> I was just about to go back to F35 final but as this bug hasn't shown itself for the last day or so, it simply hasn't been an issue that has done more than be inconvenient thus far. No game or application crashes is still the norm for me with this AGESA and bios version, F35b. I also changed my Power Plan from 1usmus Ryzen Universal (1.1) to Ryzen Balanced (latest version from latest x570 chipset drivers.) Will certainly come back and report anything else I encounter with this latest bios/AGESA version.


I've faced this weird thing 2 times also with new F36a on my xtreme. 
Warm boot as usual but it won't come back up but system stays like if in normal boot board lights illuminated and fans spinning. It is just like if you had turned off the display.
This started definitely with new bios, as I never faced this issue before and I've since rollback to F35b and issue didn't happened again.


----------



## Dan Hot

If update F36b on my Master 1.0 and i got no problems, IF1900 work, CB20 light performance increase, but i have had no a strange bug: i want to restart but missklick and go on energy save mode, but i cant reawake, so i power down hard and after reboot i had default bios settings wired.


----------



## KedarWolf

Dan Hot said:


> If update F36b on my Master 1.0 and i got no problems, IF1900 work, CB20 light performance increase, but i have had no a strange bug: i want to restart but missklick and go on energy save mode, but i cant reawake, so i power down hard and after reboot i had default bios settings wired.


I think in Windows Power Options in Control Panel you can disable the Sleep option in the Start Menu.









How to Add or Remove Sleep, Hibernate or Lock to the Start Menu in Windows 10 - MajorGeeks


By default, Windows 10 has a shortcut on the Start Menu for Sleep. You can, however, add or remove Sleep, Hibernate or Lock on your Start Menu. Here's how.



www.majorgeeks.com


----------



## matthew87

des2k... said:


> Zen2 rebar support came later, around 1.2.0.3 or lower I think
> 
> I'm sorry but I don't get your argument, loosing performance on Intel due to security fixes or removing AVX512 which was never supported is not the same as AMD removing 100-200mhz off the boost clock with agesa updates for no reason.


Of course you don't get my argument, as it's logical and actually reflects how it works in the real world

Last I checked overclocking on Ryzen comes with no support or guarantee 

No reason that you're aware of

AMD didn't force you to upgrade your BIOS

And yes, Intel removing a fully functioning but not 'advertised' instruction set of a CPU is totally worse. I'm glad we agree on that one.


----------



## Ohim

You can try this with Zen3 and new BIOS to substantially lower the temps on a 5800X.


----------



## Gerd_Gerdsen

Hello guys,

my aorus master 1,0 died last sunday and i dont know if any component died with it. today a replacement master 1,2 arrived, but it wont post. All fans run 100%, except AIO pump, the little fan on it tries to start and stutters every few secounds. Error Code is 00, led light stays at CPU, it wont cycle.

I tried the following:
A different PSU
Different RAM
Different CPU 3300x instead of my 5950x
Different vga cards
q-flash+ to biosversion 35

My sister gave me her pc to troubleshoot my own, i tried out her parts, but it didnt help and now i assembled hers back and it works.

Errorcode on the old mainboard was 3E with led on at memory, it is now fully dead

is the replacement maybe dead on arrival? it was a amazon warehouse-deal


----------



## Gerd_Gerdsen

--doublepost by accident--


----------



## DustyBob

Maybe the first Zero was a D?

D0 CPU initialization error -> Check your CPU Pins, and maybe try vakuum, or airpressure cleanup the socket and slots (PCI-E, MEM), double-check all connections -> if you (maybe) came with your fingers on a metalcontakt (from gbu, or mem) -> clean them with almost pur alcohol like spiritus... -> but before, touch with your fingers a blank grounded metall contact, to get rid of possible electrostatic


----------



## ManniX-ITA

Gerd_Gerdsen said:


> is the replacement maybe dead on arrival? it was a amazon warehouse-deal


Very likely. Amazon most of the times puts on warehouse deals broken items sent back.
They usually don't test anything even if it's trivial, definitely not mainboards.


----------



## Gerd_Gerdsen

Dammit, would have liked to save a few bucks... whatever, the x570s costs 10€ more than the non S, is it worth it? Need 4 ram slots, 4 sata ports and 3 m.2 slots


----------



## 99belle99

Gerd_Gerdsen said:


> Dammit, would have liked to save a few bucks... whatever, the x570s costs 10€ more than the non S, is it worth it? Need 4 ram slots, 4 sata ports and 3 m.2 slots


I'd say it is worth the extra €10. Worth it alone for the no fan PCH. Not that you can hear it if ser to silent.


----------



## matthew87

Ohim said:


> You can try this with Zen3 and new BIOS to substantially lower the temps on a 5800X.


I've often heard people commenting about how hard the 5800x is to cool. Yet for me, my 5800x has always run cool.

I really don't get why I have no issues whatsoever, and other owners are adamant that it's a fickle beast to cool. Especially given I've done nothing special, my 280mm AIO is 5+ years old and a carry over from my previous build and some Coolermaster thermal paste I brought for <$20. I also run the AIO's fans at no more than 1050rpm, fans and pump set to 'silent' profile.

My 5800x with PBO set to motherboard limits and +200 mhz never once has cracked 75c in any game. That includes modern / demanding games like Battlefield 5, new Halo, Forza Horizon and Cyberpunk. Cinebench R23 peaks at 83c after 30 minute loop at 4.45Ghz all core. It also has 6800 XT pulling 200-300w in games right below it too.

I live in southern Australia, and these temps were over summer in a room with no dedicated air-conditioning and an ambient temp of 23c. We get summers here in the south and central parts of Australia that make most other countries 'summers' laughable in terms of temps.. 

I really don't get it...


----------



## bsmith27

Gerd_Gerdsen said:


> Hello guys,
> 
> my aorus master 1,0 died last sunday and i dont know if any component died with it. today a replacement master 1,2 arrived, but it wont post. All fans run 100%, except AIO pump, the little fan on it tries to start and stutters every few secounds. Error Code is 00, led light stays at CPU, it wont cycle.
> 
> I tried the following:
> A different PSU
> Different RAM
> Different CPU 3300x instead of my 5950x
> Different vga cards
> q-flash+ to biosversion 35
> 
> My sister gave me her pc to troubleshoot my own, i tried out her parts, but it didnt help and now i assembled hers back and it works.
> 
> Errorcode on the old mainboard was 3E with led on at memory, it is now fully dead
> 
> is the replacement maybe dead on arrival? it was a amazon warehouse-deal


Change the battery - or reset the battery. Happened to me and thats all I had to do (the cmos battery on the mother board)


----------



## des2k...

matthew87 said:


> I've often heard people commenting about how hard the 5800x is to cool. Yet for me, my 5800x has always run cool.
> 
> I really don't get why I have no issues whatsoever, and other owners are adamant that it's a fickle beast to cool. Especially given I've done nothing special, my 280mm AIO is 5+ years old and a carry over from my previous build and some Coolermaster thermal paste I brought for <$20. I also run the AIO's fans at no more than 1050rpm, fans and pump set to 'silent' profile.
> 
> My 5800x with PBO set to motherboard limits and +200 mhz never once has cracked 75c in any game. That includes modern / demanding games like Battlefield 5, new Halo, Forza Horizon and Cyberpunk. Cinebench R23 peaks at 83c after 30 minute loop at 4.45Ghz all core. It also has 6800 XT pulling 200-300w in games right below it too.
> 
> I live in southern Australia, and these temps were over summer in a room with no dedicated air-conditioning and an ambient temp of 23c. We get summers here in the south and central parts of Australia that make most other countries 'summers' laughable in terms of temps..
> 
> I really don't get it...


Depends on the quality of the solder under the IHS and the flatness of the IHS which gets ruined after they heat up/ apply pressure to glue it on the side.

Regardless of the cooler or paste my 3900x was complete crap, hitting 95c 1sec after Prime95(custom loop) which I ended up lapping.

You also have the huge delta for silicon quality. Example, 1.55v stock vs 1.5v stock. Mine is the garbage type 1.55v to hit that fake 4.6ghz clock that amounts to a big nothing burger R20 ST score 😂

So... happy you got a good sample, but I think there's way way more of the worst type out there since Amd sells failed QA samples for years now.


----------



## Ohim

matthew87 said:


> I've often heard people commenting about how hard the 5800x is to cool. Yet for me, my 5800x has always run cool.
> 
> I really don't get why I have no issues whatsoever, and other owners are adamant that it's a fickle beast to cool. Especially given I've done nothing special, my 280mm AIO is 5+ years old and a carry over from my previous build and some Coolermaster thermal paste I brought for <$20. I also run the AIO's fans at no more than 1050rpm, fans and pump set to 'silent' profile.
> 
> My 5800x with PBO set to motherboard limits and +200 mhz never once has cracked 75c in any game. That includes modern / demanding games like Battlefield 5, new Halo, Forza Horizon and Cyberpunk. Cinebench R23 peaks at 83c after 30 minute loop at 4.45Ghz all core. It also has 6800 XT pulling 200-300w in games right below it too.
> 
> I live in southern Australia, and these temps were over summer in a room with no dedicated air-conditioning and an ambient temp of 23c. We get summers here in the south and central parts of Australia that make most other countries 'summers' laughable in terms of temps..
> 
> I really don't get it...


Simply binning. The quality of the chip. Most of the chips in the 5800X are leaky chips that get hot.

My chip without the tweaks, on an AIO will get close to 80C while loading maps in games like BF V but will settle around 65-70C while gaming. While other people find no issues with such temps i actually hate them! Intel chips game at around 55C on air coolers ...


----------



## 99belle99

matthew87 said:


> I live in southern Australia, and these temps were over summer in a room with no dedicated air-conditioning and an ambient temp of 23c. We get summers here in the south and central parts of Australia that make most other countries 'summers' laughable in terms of temps..
> 
> I really don't get it...


I know what those hot summer days and nights are like as I live in Ireland....


----------



## Waltc

Gerd_Gerdsen said:


> Hello guys,
> 
> my aorus master 1,0 died last sunday and i dont know if any component died with it. today a replacement master 1,2 arrived, but it wont post. All fans run 100%, except AIO pump, the little fan on it tries to start and stutters every few secounds. Error Code is 00, led light stays at CPU, it wont cycle.
> 
> I tried the following:
> A different PSU
> Different RAM
> Different CPU 3300x instead of my 5950x
> Different vga cards
> q-flash+ to biosversion 35
> 
> My sister gave me her pc to troubleshoot my own, i tried out her parts, but it didnt help and now i assembled hers back and it works.
> 
> Errorcode on the old mainboard was 3E with led on at memory, it is now fully dead
> 
> is the replacement maybe dead on arrival? it was a amazon warehouse-deal


I would never advise accepting a replacement motherboard from the Amazon Warehouse because unlike with a device they can plug into the wall to see if it works, I doubt they will do much with a motherboard aside from visually verifying it has no obvious defects. Contact Amazon ASAP about this--it still has a replacement warranty. My x570 Master will be three years old in July and it's still running fine. When the board was about nine months old I thought it had died, but popping out the CMOS battery for a few minutes to let the residual charge bleed off did the trick and the board booted fine. This happened to me twice, but since I replaced my former DP 1.4 cable with a certified DP 1.4 cable, it's never happened again. If you are using DP 1.4 then get a replacement cable--certified--Amazon sells them--along with your new motherboard--just to be sure, pop the CMOS batter for 15 minutes and see what happens, if anything.

Pull that CPU and check to see if it's seated correctly, too.


----------



## Joseph Mills

F37a available for Aorus Elite X570

Checksum : E11C
Update AMD AGESA V2 1.2.0.6 B for upcoming new CPU support
Reappear the option of Max CPU Boost Clock Override for Vermeer


----------



## overpower

Joseph Mills said:


> F37a available for Aorus Elite X570
> 
> Checksum : E11C
> Update AMD AGESA V2 1.2.0.6 B for upcoming new CPU support
> Reappear the option of Max CPU Boost Clock Override for Vermeer


They're already up for a while


----------



## 99belle99

overpower said:


> They're already up for a while


I was reading the post thinking a new bios was up and then I remembered the lower tier boards are on 37a.


----------



## prymortal

Waltc said:


> *Bug report: *F36b, AGESA 1.2.0.6b, see sig for hardware
> 
> F36b is revealing a curious but definite bug of some kind relative to warm boots in my system--so even though my first report was of no bugs encountered up to that time--it was _obviously_ premature.
> 
> Best description: Maybe every 4th or 5th _warm boot_, and not necessarily in the same session, or even the same day, after registry editing or driver installations/removals, etc., the machine goes through the normal process of warm booting--goes down properly but then _fails to come back up._ The weird thing is that it doesn't shut down, and it does not drop into sleep, it simply stops the warm boot process halfway through when it should be booting back up into the desktop. Fans are running and are audible--they are very quiet in my system but audible if you listen, board lights illuminated on the back panel indicate power is on--but _the machine just sits there and refuses to come back up!_ Once I let it run for 5+ minutes until it was obvious I could sit there all day like that. Hitting the reset button on the front panel of the case caused a normal reset, and_ then_ the system booted to desktop correctly as if nothing had happened. The next 4-5 warm boots later--and as I mentioned, not necessarily in the same session (or day)--and it may happen again. Or it may not.
> 
> But while the regularity of the bug is not definite in terms of how many warm boots may occur before it manifests again, I have seen this twice now. So, yes, it's a bug, and I'm running a beta bios version, and so I should expect a bug or two. Still, this is unusual enough in my experience that I wanted to relate it here in the forum in case someone else should encounter it, they'd know they aren't alone. Cold boots are always fine, however--no problems during the initial cold boot of the day that takes 10-12 seconds after hitting the PWR button on the front panel of my case.
> 
> I was just about to go back to F35 final but as this bug hasn't shown itself for the last day or so, it simply hasn't been an issue that has done more than be inconvenient thus far. No game or application crashes is still the norm for me with this AGESA and bios version, F36b. I also changed my Power Plan from 1usmus Ryzen Universal (1.1) to Ryzen Balanced (latest version from latest x570 chipset drivers.) Will certainly come back and report anything else I encounter with this latest bios/AGESA version.


X570 Rev 1.0, Basically same bug except every start up. (Fast boot disabled/enabled).
There is also a DCH bug? error 03 or A3? I forget Regardless the error & bug surround it is specifically due to the PCI-E slots unable to read the Gen 4 PCI-E at start up. I know not much info to go off since I fixed it a few days ago & didn't care enough at the time since the fix was easy: change Any & ALL PCI-E options to back to auto.

Gone back to bios F35 & no issues reported, even got Gen 4 options back on for PCI-E.


----------



## lafonte

Great!!! one other agesa one other bug


----------



## matthew87

Ohim said:


> Simply binning. The quality of the chip. Most of the chips in the 5800X are leaky chips that get hot.
> 
> My chip without the tweaks, on an AIO will get close to 80C while loading maps in games like BF V but will settle around 65-70C while gaming. While other people find no issues with such temps i actually hate them! Intel chips game at around 55C on air coolers ...


There is no way binning explains such significant differences in temps. 

Especially given I've done absolutely no tweaking to CPU voltages or offsets to optimise for my CPU's leakage characteristics. 

I just checked, 67c max temps loading maps in BFV. 

Gaming it settles around the mid 50s.


----------



## lum-x

Not sure if its worth getting 5950x for 600 Euros today?


----------



## lafonte

lum-x said:


> Not sure if its worth getting 5950x for 600 Euros today?


It's worth just if you have already an am4 build and you're really going to use it for heavy multithread workloads


----------



## Waltc

prymortal said:


> X570 Rev 1.0, Basically same bug except every start up. (Fast boot disabled/enabled).
> There is also a DCH bug? error 03 or A3? I forget Regardless the error & bug surround it is specifically due to the PCI-E slots unable to read the Gen 4 PCI-E at start up. I know not much info to go off since I fixed it a few days ago & didn't care enough at the time since the fix was easy: change Any & ALL PCI-E options to back to auto.
> 
> Gone back to bios F35 & no issues reported, even got Gen 4 options back on for PCI-E.


Yep--same here, went back to F35 final, which seems stable atm. F36b turned out to be horrible...as others have said. With me, F36b after a day or two started losing the bios settings every boot! Even cold boots began dropping the settings. OK, thanks for the info...! I was setting the GPU x16 slot to Gen4 and setting PCIe slots to auto since I have a mix. As you are, I'm running with Gen 4 selected with F35 and no problems. I have to scratch my head wondering how F36b made it to the main GB download sites. The new AGESA could be perfect, but if the custom motherboard bios from GB that contains it is badly bugged, it's a waste of time for everyone, imo.


----------



## Ohim

matthew87 said:


> There is no way binning explains such significant differences in temps.
> 
> Especially given I've done absolutely no tweaking to CPU voltages or offsets to optimise for my CPU's leakage characteristics.
> 
> I just checked, 67c max temps loading maps in BFV.
> 
> Gaming it settles around the mid 50s.


Maybe AMD has piss poor quality control when it comes to solder... there are so many people with thermal issues on this chip. 

And the chip itself does not output a ton of heat ..the air cooler was mild warm to the touch as compared to the GPU which you cannot touch it .. while both sitting at around 70C.


----------



## Kha

So. To buy 5950x or wait for the 5800x3d, what you guys say ? 

Wonder how good the 5800x3d is gonna be for 1440/4k.


----------



## overpower

Kha said:


> So. To buy 5950x or wait for the 5800x3d, what you guys say ?
> 
> Wonder how good the 5800x3d is gonna be for 1440/4k.


go for 12700 (if you havent gotten a mb yet)


----------



## danisflying

Honestly F36b has been the best bios released in quite some time for myself. Of course the VDDG issues are very annoying however this bios has made 3600cl14 stable for me at 1v vddg whereas before I needed to push it higher to reach stability. I was stuck on 3533 last bios as a result (and no ability to downgrade), so this was a welcome improvement for me.


----------



## RedRumy3

F36a on my X570 Ultra is running good. No whea errors @ 1900/3800 Finally was able to move away from F34 lol


----------



## Nekrogeddon

Ok I have had enough with this chip and cpu already man. After having experienced some strange BSOD stating that it was a kernel trap by the CPU, I completely disabled PBO and OC and started having like 2 system freezes every 24-48 hours. No WHEA errors (except a couple of them and not cores failing) just the same event 28-KernelEvent tracing. I didn't update my BIOS I am on F34. This is the second CPU I am getting and I am super mad. It does it while gaming or watching steam or even being idle. I even reset the BIOS to no avail. Should I RMA the 5900X AGAIN?


----------



## Blameless

Nekrogeddon said:


> Should I RMA the 5900X AGAIN?


The odds of getting two bad CPUs in a row are extremely low. Chances are something is wrong with how you have things configured in the BIOS, or possibly a motherboard or memory issue. Gigabyte's UEFI is a mess...the defaults should work, but I don't trust them, and even if I'm not after extra performance I manually configure almost everything on my X570 Aorus Elite.


----------



## lafonte

Nekrogeddon said:


> Ok I have had enough with this chip and cpu already man. After having experienced some strange BSOD stating that it was a kernel trap by the CPU, I completely disabled PBO and OC and started having like 2 system freezes every 24-48 hours. No WHEA errors (except a couple of them and not cores failing) just the same event 28-KernelEvent tracing. I didn't update my BIOS I am on F34. This is the second CPU I am getting and I am super mad. It does it while gaming or watching steam or even being idle. I even reset the BIOS to no avail. Should I RMA the 5900X AGAIN?


It could be an issue with some ram or if related settings, could you post a screenshot of zentiming? Maybe someone could help you to find the problem.


----------



## Nekrogeddon

lafonte said:


> It could be an issue with some ram or if related settings, could you post a screenshot of zentiming? Maybe someone could help you to find the problem.


Thanks for replying bud, here is a snap of my mem


----------



## Blameless

Nekrogeddon said:


> View attachment 2551040


Are those XMP settings?

Anyway, vSoC is probably too low (even at stock under 1v here can cause issues with some parts) and ProcODT is a bit high.


----------



## Nekrogeddon

Blameless said:


> Are those XMP settings?
> 
> Anyway, vSoC is probably too low (even at stock under 1v here can cause issues with some parts) and ProcODT is a bit high.


Hello blameless, yes this is XMP profile. Is there any setting I can change for these two values in the BIOS? You suggest I disable XMP and put the values manually?


----------



## lafonte

Nekrogeddon said:


> Hello blameless, yes this is XMP profile. Is there any setting I can change for these two values in the BIOS? You suggest I disable XMP and put the values manually?


Doesn't look like an xmp profile, what memory are you using?


----------



## Nekrogeddon

lafonte said:


> Doesn't look like an xmp profile, what memory are you using?


4 sticks of low profile corsairs at 2400Mhz. XMP has always been enabled


----------



## Blameless

Nekrogeddon said:


> Hello blameless, yes this is XMP profile. Is there any setting I can change for these two values in the BIOS? You suggest I disable XMP and put the values manually?


Try bumping vSoC to 1025mV. If that doesn't eliminate your issues, disable XMP.



lafonte said:


> Doesn't look like an xmp profile, what memory are you using?


JEDEC SPD pretty much never have CAS lower than the other primary timings.

cmk32gx4m4a2400c14

It's XMP and not at all tuned for AMD (X99 era stuff), but the timings don't look unworkable.



Nekrogeddon said:


> 4 sticks of low profile corsairs at 2400Mhz. XMP has always been enabled


XMP is a crapshoot in general and usually a bad idea if the memory doesn't specifically mention the platform you're using.


----------



## lafonte

lafonte said:


> Doesn't look like an xmp profile, what memory are you using?
> Edit: I suppose is a 2x16gb kit and at 2400 in 2t that really should work and there isn't a setting that's off except if is a 4x8 kit





Nekrogeddon said:


> 4 sticks of low profile corsairs at 2400Mhz. XMP has always been enabled


Try rttnom disable rttwr disable rttpark 5 the settings you have are for more for a 2x16 I had similar experiences with an high rttpark also like @Blameless said the procodt is on the high side lower it to 40 at least, but what is the xmp profile of the kit?


----------



## overpower

Nekrogeddon said:


> 4 sticks of low profile corsairs at 2400Mhz. XMP has always been enabled


Are you gaming? I would highly suggest to get 2x16 3400+. You will get a ton of performance. (for other tasks too, if ram speed is needed)


----------



## dansi

overpower said:


> Are you gaming? I would highly suggest to get 2x16 3400+. You will get a ton of performance. (for other tasks too, if ram speed is needed)


seriously do this! 

you will be shock at how newer RAM can easily run past 3800mhz.


----------



## 99belle99

I agree it's like the RAM that came out years ago when DDR4 was new. Really low speeds.


----------



## Nekrogeddon

You are all probably right about the RAM I am using. I had it since my X99A system and never thought that Ryzen is kinda picky with older RAM. Instead of messing around with subsettings I will just go and buy a pair of these G-Skill which seem to be a best buy (F4-3600C16D-32GTZN)


----------



## Waltc

Nekrogeddon said:


> You are all probably right about the RAM I am using. I had it since my X99A system and never thought that Ryzen is kinda picky with older RAM. Instead of messing around with subsettings I will just go and buy a pair of these G-Skill which seem to be a best buy (F4-3600C16D-32GTZN)


Good move, yes that older ram is kind of picky with its newer CPUs, too... I think you will fix yourself up with better ram. I have zero problems with XMP @ 3733MHz, and you should, too, get desired results with newer/better ram. I have 4x8GB installed with no stability problems whatever (now that I'm back on F35 final, that is.)


----------



## overpower

Nekrogeddon said:


> You are all probably right about the RAM I am using. I had it since my X99A system and never thought that Ryzen is kinda picky with older RAM. Instead of messing around with subsettings I will just go and buy a pair of these G-Skill which seem to be a best buy (F4-3600C16D-32GTZN)





Nekrogeddon said:


> You are all probably right about the RAM I am using. I had it since my X99A system and never thought that Ryzen is kinda picky with older RAM. Instead of messing around with subsettings I will just go and buy a pair of these G-Skill which seem to be a best buy (F4-3600C16D-32GTZN)


They're a beast


----------



## KedarWolf

overpower said:


> They're a beast
> View attachment 2551190


They mean the 3600 16-16-16-36 RAM which is b-die, not Hynix.


----------



## danisflying

Nekrogeddon said:


> You are all probably right about the RAM I am using. I had it since my X99A system and never thought that Ryzen is kinda picky with older RAM. Instead of messing around with subsettings I will just go and buy a pair of these G-Skill which seem to be a best buy (F4-3600C16D-32GTZN)


Ohh that is my exact kit, I could run it at 3733cl14 without problems until the latest bios forced 1v vddg, now I'm at 3600cl14 until they fix the issue
Can vouch for it, also does anyone have any criticisms for my timings here (Unfortunately it seems I need to run GDM for stability)?


----------



## BTTB

XMP Enabled, Secure Boot, SVM Disabled, All Auto


----------



## KedarWolf

BTTB said:


> XMP Enabled, Secure Boot, SVM Disabled, All Auto
> View attachment 2551264


Today I bought CL16 4000 MHz 2x16 GB Corsair that's supposed to be their highest binned kit. They don't do their timings as aggressively as G.Skill so I'm hoping it'll be comparable with CL14 4000 G.Skill.

I have CL16 3600 Neo right now and if the Corsair isn't better, back to Newegg it goes. I'll lose the $20 CAD shipping costs though, Newegg won't refund that.

The person that was going to sell me their CL14 4000 Royal Elite backed out, so I'm checking out the Corsair RAM.


----------



## Kodo28

AMD acknowledges fTPM stuttering issues, promises a BIOS fix in May - VideoCardz.com


----------



## ghiga_andrei

Kodo28 said:


> AMD acknowledges fTPM stuttering issues, promises a BIOS fix in May - VideoCardz.com


It's stuff like this that makes me not want to buy AMD in the future. I always liked the underdog and tried to support them since 2001 when I assembled my first Athlon computer but really, the delay in acknowledging obvious issues either related to software problems or hardware binning is pure lack of respect for us customers. And the answers more so.

I had to return two early 5900x CPUs before I got a good working silicon and AMD said nothing of the poor quality initial batch of 5000s CPUs. The AMD forums, this forums and Reddit are filled with WHEA error topics on stock settings (even before Curve Optimizer even existed) and AMD said nothing. The USB disconnect issues continue to exist even after AMD said it fixed them (this is ridiculous). Now this fTPM bug acknowledged after months of people complaining and they suggest a workaround of buying an external 20$ TPM module after you payed 700$ or more on a CPU. 

On top of that I have huge issues with the Radeon 6900 XT drivers which simply are pure garbage on some DX11 titles. Games like It Takes Two or Disco Elysium just have horrible shadow flickering in most scenes and only Radeon 6000s owners are complaining on Reddit or Steam. Reported the bug to AMD but no answer after 2 months now.

Even though I respect Lisa Su and all she has done to revive this company, I simply cannot recommend AMD to anyone anymore, not even myself.


----------



## lafonte

Does someone has any info about the last "bugs" common to all boards manufacturers with the last agesa releases? Is the board suppose to work really like that or are actually bugs? I'm talking about the EDC over 140 limit the max vid to 1.425 and the vddg iod ccd that stick at auto.


----------



## overpower

BTTB said:


> XMP Enabled, Secure Boot, SVM Disabled, All Auto
> View attachment 2551264


That's not xmp, timings are a bit high. Better turn it off, and apply yourself the speed, vdram and the 5 primary timings
Edit: Damn, that's indeed their timings. I googled it and it seems they're corsair LPX, which is the worst rams from corsair, so it makes sense. If you bought them now, it wasnt the best decision with their price (unless you really needed low profile modules)


----------



## Nekrogeddon

danisflying said:


> Ohh that is my exact kit, I could run it at 3733cl14 without problems until the latest bios forced 1v vddg, now I'm at 3600cl14 until they fix the issue
> Can vouch for it, also does anyone have any criticisms for my timings here (Unfortunately it seems I need to run GDM for stability)?
> 
> View attachment 2551258


thanks for validating my choice. They are in my future purchases basket and I think the time has come. Will try both XMP profiles when I get them


----------



## Nekrogeddon

overpower said:


> That's not xmp, timings are a bit high. Better turn it off, and apply yourself the speed, vdram and the 5 primary timings
> Edit: Damn, that's indeed their timings. I googled it and it seems they're corsair LPX, which is the worst rams from corsair, so it makes sense. If you bought them now, it wasnt the best decision with their price (unless you really needed low profile modules)


Check the previous posts, I got them since X99 chipset and continued using them on my X570 system. Turns out it was a mistake but they served me well in my old system and still kicking apart from these random freezes, so I'm gonna use them in some older system projects. XMP does set the correct timings but some other subsettings are not ok so it is upgrading time


----------



## dansi

Kodo28 said:


> AMD acknowledges fTPM stuttering issues, promises a BIOS fix in May - VideoCardz.com


i had the exact same thing happened to me on several gaming occasions!

i thought it was my GPU unstable OC and the display driver forced a reset, but event view shows none of it.

dam yo amd!


----------



## Waltc

ghiga_andrei said:


> It's stuff like this that makes me not want to buy AMD in the future. I always liked the underdog and tried to support them since 2001 when I assembled my first Athlon computer but really, the delay in acknowledging obvious issues either related to software problems or hardware binning is pure lack of respect for us customers. And the answers more so.
> 
> I had to return two early 5900x CPUs before I got a good working silicon and AMD said nothing of the poor quality initial batch of 5000s CPUs. The AMD forums, this forums and Reddit are filled with WHEA error topics on stock settings (even before Curve Optimizer even existed) and AMD said nothing. The USB disconnect issues continue to exist even after AMD said it fixed them (this is ridiculous). Now this fTPM bug acknowledged after months of people complaining and they suggest a workaround of buying an external 20$ TPM module after you payed 700$ or more on a CPU.
> 
> On top of that I have huge issues with the Radeon 6900 XT drivers which simply are pure garbage on some DX11 titles. Games like It Takes Two or Disco Elysium just have horrible shadow flickering in most scenes and only Radeon 6000s owners are complaining on Reddit or Steam. Reported the bug to AMD but no answer after 2 months now.
> 
> Even though I respect Lisa Su and all she has done to revive this company, I simply cannot recommend AMD to anyone anymore, not even myself.


OK, I had to play devil's advocate here... 

Guess you haven't been perusing the Intel Alder Lake forums in the various company forums. Bios-bug city, and will remain that way for several months. Any time you buy a brand-new architecture CPU from AMD or Intel, you've got a nice little bug-fixing period ahead of you--usually 9 months to a year before solid stability arrives. It's always been that way with new architectures. Early adopters are on the cutting edge. I went through that with Zen 2--my 3900X is rock stable now--I bought it on the first day it was available. That's exactly why I haven't bought Zen3 yet... I probably will once things get as stable as I'd like, in a few more months.

Just want to say that overclocking/overvolting isn't guaranteed or warranted by anyone, Intel included. When you overclock YMMV. The CPUs are guaranteed to run at stock clocks and voltages, nothing else. Just thought I'd mention it. 

What fTPM bug? I've been running fTPM in Win10 and now in Win11 for the past two years at least, my CPU/motherboard is four months shy of being three years old, and I've never seen the fTPM stutter bug even once--and I've installed almost every bios published for my x570 Master. It does bother me that AMD has made such a curt statement about this because apparently it's only affecting a relatively small number of people--at least if you go by reddit, etc. If it was a bios bug in their AGESA then I surely would have seen it myself, and it would be universally reported. It is anything but that. 

The only time I ever saw any Whea errors--which are OS-corrected bugs--was awhile back in the Windows Insiders groups for Win10 and Win11, in the beta builds they were putting out. And they show up when overclocking the CPU and/or FSB--usually the FSB, or system ram. Whea errors and worse are a part of the operating systems and can show up on anyone's hardware. But people have this crazy idea that if the system boots with their overclocking settings, it means they are running perfectly with the overclocks--it doesn't mean that, however. When there are problems with overclocking settings, Whea errors are one of the first things that happen. 

I actually visit reddit every day, the r/AMD site, and I can number the 6900XT complaints and the stutter bug complaints on one hand a day, if that. I've seen several 6900XT posts by folks who love them. 

What it often comes down to in my experience is that people sometimes get an idea lodged about how things are supposed to work, when they don't really work that way at all. It's like thinking that overclocks are always supposed to work, all the time, and if they don't there's something wrong with the hardware. Doesn't mean that at all.

BTW, I've had to learn every bit of this myself through hard knocks and experience over many years with many different products. Including Intel all the way back to owning every model of the Commodore Amiga ever made in the '80's, with the sole exception of the A1000. So, I'm not pickin' on you at all... I hope you can resolve your problems! Best of luck. Patience and perspective are advised.


----------



## Blameless

ghiga_andrei said:


> It's stuff like this that makes me not want to buy AMD in the future.


It's fairly inexcusable, but since I have no intention of using any form of TPM in any capacity, I'm not especially concerned.



lafonte said:


> Does someone has any info about the last "bugs" common to all boards manufacturers with the last agesa releases? Is the board suppose to work really like that or are actually bugs? I'm talking about the EDC over 140 limit the max vid to 1.425 and the vddg iod ccd that stick at auto.


AMD hasn't called them bugs as far as I know, and since they only apply to systems being run outside stock spec, I doubt they'd admit they are bugs, even if they aren't exactly working as intended.

Until I'm sure 1.2.0.7 or one of it's successors lacks these issues, I'm going to stay on 1.2.0.3B/C.



Waltc said:


> What fTPM bug?





https://www.amd.com/en/support/kb/faq/pa-410


----------



## lafonte

Waltc said:


> you've got a nice little bug-fixing period ahead of you--usually 9 months to a year before solid stability arrives. It's always been that way with new architectures.


I agree with you in regards of the new platform but I think customers have the right to complain if there are bugs especially if it has been around for all this time. Pretty old common bug like the usb disconnect still persists (for me it does with a 5950x even if it happens less frequently than before but I never experienced it with a 3700x) and instead of bug fixing we get more of them like the EDC and vddg bugs, and I call it like that cause if there is an option in the bios that doesn't work I think the definition of bug fits, that's disappointing. Customers are right to complain because if we stop to do so bad products support will be the new normality.


----------



## Bwaze

I have the stutter bug, AMD 5900X, Gigabyte Aorus Elite x570, but I haven't seen it while gaming. It usually manifests itself only once almost every day, and usually while playing video, through VLC, Youtube, but it has happened also with music playback. It's a mild stutter for about half a second, my girlfriend usually doesn't even notice it. 

I had it on Windows 11 when I upgraded from Windows 10, thought it's some remnant of playing with power settings. But I made a clean install with all the latest drivers and bios, and it didn't help. But I haven't seen much talk about it, and I didn't know it's widespread.

I find it really worrying that AMD is officially endorsing solutions that we know don't work in all cases - like purchasing discrete TPMs.

Perhaps the problem will be solved like in USB connectivity issues - AMD will just declare issue solved with new AGESA, and all further reports of people having issues will be ignored, or downplayed as rare cases...

AMD is just now launching a whole series of new Ryzen processors. And at the same time estimating to fix the bug that also affects all the new processors sometimes in May. Perhaps. No promises made.


----------



## Kodo28

Waltc said:


> What fTPM bug? I've been running fTPM in Win10 and now in Win11 for the past two years at least, my CPU/motherboard is four months shy of being three years old, and I've never seen the fTPM stutter bug even once--and I've installed almost every bios published for my x570 Master. It does bother me that AMD has made such a curt statement about this because apparently it's only affecting a relatively small number of people--at least if you go by reddit, etc. If it was a bios bug in their AGESA then I surely would have seen it myself, and it would be universally reported. It is anything but that.







It has been reported on supports since months. Just on Linus there is a thread of 24 pages.
Also, not all people having the issue are for sure posting on forums and for most of them, they maybe not even make the relation to their stuttering problems to fTPM.
For AMD announcing a fix for it, it is not for sure a relatively small number of people having the issue.

AMD fTPM causing random stuttering. - Troubleshooting - Linus Tech Tips
AMD fTPM causing random stuttering. Any update on this from AMD ? : Amd (reddit.com)
AMD fTPM Causes Random Stuttering Issue : Windows11 (reddit.com)
Enabling fTPM causes PC to stutter : Amd (reddit.com)


----------



## des2k...

Even if you don't have the stutter/freeze issue, fTPM active with nothing using it, looses about 2ns in Aida on my 3900x.

Before you say that's margin of error, my Aida latency is exactly the same during idle,no apps running in multiple runs with tweaked bdie.

Having 1,2 background apps + fTPM puts you right outside bdie results for your expensive memory kit🙄


----------



## overpower

Nekrogeddon said:


> Check the previous posts


I read your other replies, i wasn;t quoting you on that one


----------



## Moklar

Wonder if anyone can clue me into what could be the problem I have that I cannot wrap my head around.

I'm wondering if it's an issue with my motherboard - using bios F36e all settings are default except the memory is using the XMP profile.

The short version of my issue is that downloaded files gets corrupted (like ZIP files get crc errors when trying to decompress).

The strange thing is this only happens when I use a 5900X, if I use my old 3800X I don't have the issue AND the 5900X doesn't have that issue if used in another computer.

It is not a network issue, I tried three different network card, different cables and again it doesn't happen if the 3800X is in the computer.

And it's also not an overheating or memory issue - both those things have been thoroughly tested.

I'm really at a loss here, so any help would be appreciated.

---

I'm pretty much ready to ditch the system and get an intel system instead if it wasn't for the fact that it seems like you can't get any Z-690 motherboards with a free x8 slot aside from the absolute top models that split the x16 into two x8's but those costs more than $500 and already come with a 10Gb nic which is what I need the x8 for - (Intel X540-T2 10G, it's a pcie gen2 so a x4 slot would not give enough bandwith)


----------



## ManniX-ITA

Moklar said:


> The short version of my issue is that downloaded files gets corrupted (like ZIP files get crc errors when trying to decompress).


Are you downloading from the board NIC or this 10G? Or does it happens with both?


----------



## ghiga_andrei

Waltc said:


> Any time you buy a brand-new architecture CPU from AMD or Intel, you've got a nice little bug-fixing period ahead of you--usually 9 months to a year before solid stability arrives.


It's been 16 months since Zen3 was released and we are nowhere near solid stability. AMD is releasing AGESA updates like a junior designer who doesn't know how to properly test something before releasing it. Sure I would accept a 3-6 months period of small things to be adjusted after a CPU refresh, but the current state after 16 months is unacceptable.


Waltc said:


> Just want to say that overclocking/overvolting isn't guaranteed or warranted by anyone, Intel included. When you overclock YMMV. The CPUs are guaranteed to run at stock clocks and voltages, nothing else. Just thought I'd mention it.


I did not mention anything about overclocking in my complains. My first 2 5900x CPUs were not stable at BIOS settings after CMOS battery clear. One CPU had +15dgr temp difference between CCD2 and CCD1 and was impossible to stabilize and the 2nd CPU needed +5 Curve Optimizer on 2 cores, otherwise it would reboot at idle. RMA with AMD and the 3rd CPU is ok in the same setup, nothing else changes, even same AGESA, I did not upgrade the BIOS between RMAs. 3rd CPU that came from AMD was made in 2021 and has lower boost clocks than the first 2 made in 2020 which boosted like crazy single-core on a few cores.


Waltc said:


> What fTPM bug? I've been running fTPM in Win10 and now in Win11 for the past two years at least, my CPU/motherboard is four months shy of being three years old, and I've never seen the fTPM stutter bug even once


If it didn't happen to you it doesn't mean it doesn't exist. Your view of things is very obtuse (sorry, I don't mean to offend but it seems the right word). Silicon quality variance seems to create a lot of different problems for different people. You are just one person with one setup.


Waltc said:


> The only time I ever saw any Whea errors--which are OS-corrected bugs--was awhile back in the Windows Insiders groups for Win10 and Win11, in the beta builds they were putting out.


Again, same thing.

The important thing is to stop assuming that everyone on the internet who is complaining about an issue with the CPU is running overclocked settings and other bad settings. And if you were lucky with a silicon and works ok it doesn't mean that other people did not receive bad silicon.


----------



## Moklar

ManniX-ITA said:


> Are you downloading from the board NIC or this 10G? Or does it happens with both?


It happens with any network card, the onboard one, 2.5Gb USB dongle and the PCIe 10Gb - also again the problem is not there with the 3800x.


----------



## JohnLai

ghiga_andrei said:


> It's stuff like this that makes me not want to buy AMD in the future. I always liked the underdog and tried to support them since 2001 when I assembled my first Athlon computer but really, the delay in acknowledging obvious issues either related to software problems or hardware binning is pure lack of respect for us customers. And the answers more so.
> 
> I had to return two early 5900x CPUs before I got a good working silicon and AMD said nothing of the poor quality initial batch of 5000s CPUs. The AMD forums, this forums and Reddit are filled with WHEA error topics on stock settings (even before Curve Optimizer even existed) and AMD said nothing. The USB disconnect issues continue to exist even after AMD said it fixed them (this is ridiculous). Now this fTPM bug acknowledged after months of people complaining and they suggest a workaround of buying an external 20$ TPM module after you payed 700$ or more on a CPU.
> 
> On top of that I have huge issues with the Radeon 6900 XT drivers which simply are pure garbage on some DX11 titles. Games like It Takes Two or Disco Elysium just have horrible shadow flickering in most scenes and only Radeon 6000s owners are complaining on Reddit or Steam. Reported the bug to AMD but no answer after 2 months now.
> 
> Even though I respect Lisa Su and all she has done to revive this company, I simply cannot recommend AMD to anyone anymore, not even myself.


Ah yes, I also have 5950x with blue screen WHEA errors and random black screen reboot.
The only solution before curve optimizer is out = increases CPU voltage offset or the alternative is to disable Core Performance Boost.
Few month later, curve optimizer is available and a positive curve optimizer of +4 fixed blue screen and random black screen reboot.
Geez, unstable CPU at stock. So much for paying premium for top end CPU only to end up for it to be subpar.
And the random USB disconnect, I can confirm it still happens. Though not as often as before. Still annoying.
Then the weird stuttering........and it is caused by fTPM.

Years ago, I had R7 260X and HD7790 (same Bonaire chip). There was serious issue with green line flickering and sudden black screen with GCN 1.1 cards. The cause = VRAM memory speed switching issue. New VBIOS Asus R7260X-DC2OC-2GD5 The silent solution by AMD = disabling the PowerTune and VRAM power management, until uproar about GPU core didn't enter power saving mode. Few month later, the drivers included a special "fix" for VRAM power management to have 2 levels (min and max) only. From this experience, I never bought AMD GPU again.

Seem like Zen2(3950x) and Zen3(5950x) will be my last purchase from AMD from now on. I am deeply disappointed.


----------



## ManniX-ITA

Moklar said:


> It happens with any network card, the onboard one, 2.5Gb USB dongle and the PCIe 10Gb - also again the problem is not there with the 3800x.


Which board are you using and which BIOS did you try?
A Zentimings screenshot could be helpful.


----------



## ManniX-ITA

ghiga_andrei said:


> The important thing is to stop assuming that everyone on the internet who is complaining about an issue with the CPU is running overclocked settings and other bad settings. And if you were lucky with a silicon and works ok it doesn't mean that other people did not receive bad silicon.


I just opened a new RMA for the shiny new 5950X B2 BG 2201 SUS that I got back from RMA.
The best core, Core3, fails at stock with 0 CO in a matter of minutes with P95 SSE.
It's a vert mediocre binning for the CCD1, worse than my previous one.
Better the 2nd CCD which can accept quite hefty CO counts. Not really useful.
The yield quality didn't improve much from the first batches...


----------



## ghiga_andrei

ManniX-ITA said:


> I just opened a new RMA for the shiny new 5950X B2 BG 2201 SUS that I got back from RMA.
> The best core, Core3, fails at stock with 0 CO in a matter of minutes with P95 SSE.
> It's a vert mediocre binning for the CCD1, worse than my previous one.
> Better the 2nd CCD which can accept quite hefty CO counts. Not really useful.
> The yield quality didn't improve much from the first batches...


Well that's a sad info. I remember people assumed B2 would be a design improvement specifically to fix the quality issues. Seems not.


----------



## Kodo28

I did also RMA my 1st 5900x which was giving me lot of troubles. New one received from AMD has been rock solid even got higher CO than 1st one and nothing else was changed on setup.
Both are from B1, this shows well that silicon makes huge difference.


----------



## des2k...

lol









AMD Asks Motherboard Makers to Remove Overclocking Options for Ryzen 7 5800X3D


TechPowerUp has verified a rumour posted over on VideoCardz that is quite puzzling, as AMD has asked motherboard makers to remove support for overclocking in the UEFI/BIOS for the Ryzen 7 5800X3D. When we asked for a reason as to why this was the case, we were told that AMD was keeping that...




www.techpowerup.com


----------



## ryouiki

ManniX-ITA said:


> I just opened a new RMA for the shiny new 5950X B2 BG 2201 SUS that I got back from RMA.
> The best core, Core3, fails at stock with 0 CO in a matter of minutes with P95 SSE.
> It's a vert mediocre binning for the CCD1, worse than my previous one.
> Better the 2nd CCD which can accept quite hefty CO counts. Not really useful.
> The yield quality didn't improve much from the first batches...


Sounds like my replacement 5950X... CCD2 can go like -20 on all, CCD1 Core 1 either at least Medium LLC or CO +2 with Auto LLC to pass corecycler.

Still better then first chip, it failed out of box, and couldn't pass even with CO +9.


----------



## ManniX-ITA

ryouiki said:


> Sounds like my replacement 5950X... CCD2 can go like -20 on all, CCD1 Core 1 either at least Medium LLC or CO +2 with Auto LLC to pass corecycler.
> 
> Still better then first chip, it failed out of box, and couldn't pass even with CO +9.


I had to set it to +4 to at least pass CC 720K. But I'm not sure it's really stable.
The CCD2 with BoostTester runs faster than CCD1 and the core temperatures are 10-15c lower...
I've never seen such a poor binning.

Had a lot of issues with Visual Studio, symbols randomly corrupted from the local cache and needing full refresh.
Which means 3-5 minutes to start a Debug run...
Overall the system is sluggish, really disappointing.

Tomorrow I'll switch back to the 5800X which is a little fury.


----------



## rob-tech

ManniX-ITA said:


> I had to set it to +4 to at least pass CC 720K. But I'm not sure it's really stable.
> The CCD2 with BoostTester runs faster than CCD1 and the core temperatures are 10-15c lower...
> I've never seen such a poor binning.
> 
> Had a lot of issues with Visual Studio, symbols randomly corrupted from the local cache and needing full refresh.
> Which means 3-5 minutes to start a Debug run...
> Overall the system is sluggish, really disappointing.
> 
> Tomorrow I'll switch back to the 5800X which is a little fury.


All of this sounds like a joke, I too want a 5950x for the performance gain, however, I'm fully accepting that it can be a disaster and the need to RMA within the return period.

This is definitely my last AMD platform as I have received too many junk products from them. My first 5700 XT graphics card would not run in PCIe 4.0 mode which was solved by a replacement (no other hardware changes in the meantime). I also went through three 3950x CPUs and two motherboards due to instability after several hours with an all core load of Prime95 smallFFT.

How do you recommend that I test my new 5950x when I get it, would running various OCCT and Prime95 workloads be enough or do I need to use CoreCycler to be really sure (and for how long)?


----------



## ManniX-ITA

rob-tech said:


> How do you recommend that I test my new 5950x when I get it, would running various OCCT and Prime95 workloads be enough or do I need to use CoreCycler to be really sure (and for how long)?


I would use y-cruncher to test all-core and CoreCycler to test single cores.
You can already get a good picture testing 6-10 minutes per core with P95 SSE 720-720.


----------



## rob-tech

ManniX-ITA said:


> I would use y-cruncher to test all-core and CoreCycler to test single cores.
> You can already get a good picture testing 6-10 minutes per core with P95 SSE 720-720.


Thanks, it's a shame all this testing is really necessary, I never had such problems on Intel systems.


----------



## saunupe1911

rob-tech said:


> Thanks, it's a shame all this testing is really necessary, I never had such problems on Intel systems.


Yeah this is the type of stuff that reviewers don't really tell you about.

My 5900X build is definitely my first and last AMD build.


----------



## matthew87

I've owned three Ryzen platforms and had no major issues whatsoever.

I've had a 1700x, 3800x and now a 5800x. Crosshair Hero VI and Aorus Master x570 Rev 1.0. 

The biggest issue i've ever had was the USB disconnects on the 5800x, but even then minor and only seemed to effect a single USB device of mine.

While no doubt some people have been genuinely unlucky and have had dud CPUs or boards, there's more than a few in this thread I'd label as completely ignorant of how to build or OC a computer and blame their tools rather then their own abilities.


----------



## 99belle99

I will chime in as well. I have had no issues with my 3700X which I had from launch. I am thinking of upgrading the CPU but I may wait a while but that could change going into the near future.


----------



## pyre_

Whats the consensus with F37a, is it stable for most?

Doesn't seem to be much discussion on it in here since release (maybe thats a good thing?)

I'm tempted to update, but I had to roll back the last FW update a few mths back due to some of the issues documented in here.. once bitten etc.


----------



## Luggage

rob-tech said:


> Thanks, it's a shame all this testing is really necessary, I never had such problems on Intel systems.


I´ve been eyeing the Intel gen12 threads since launch - there has been quite some early adopter tax with motherboard and cpu RMA not to mention all the RAM and bios head aches.

That said though - after all this time AMD should have dialed in zen 3 by now...


----------



## ManniX-ITA

Luggage said:


> I´ve been eyeing the Intel gen12 threads since launch - there has been quite some early adopter tax with motherboard and cpu RMA not to mention all the RAM and bios head aches.
> 
> That said though - after all this time AMD should have dialed in zen 3 by now...


That's the point, Zen3 is an architectural evolution.
Except the first 6 months with my 3800X had very few issues.
But still works better with the very old AGESAs.
Same for my old 5950X, working better with 1.2.0.1.
It should have been rock solid since at least 6 months, not this mess with VDDG, VID capping, low boost clocks...

Now I'm running this 5800X which is very good but has the FCLK 1900 hole.
It's a roll of dices.
At least with Intel the bad outcomes are mostly shared and often board related.

It's frustrating. With a bit more effort they could be an enthusiast paradise.
You can forget the degree of freedom you get accessing the SMU with Intel.


----------



## rob-tech

matthew87 said:


> I've owned three Ryzen platforms and had no major issues whatsoever.
> 
> I've had a 1700x, 3800x and now a 5800x. Crosshair Hero VI and Aorus Master x570 Rev 1.0.
> 
> The biggest issue i've ever had was the USB disconnects on the 5800x, but even then minor and only seemed to effect a single USB device of mine.
> 
> While no doubt some people have been genuinely unlucky and have had dud CPUs or boards, there's more than a few in this thread I'd label as completely ignorant of how to build or OC a computer and blame their tools rather then their own abilities.


While you may have not had issues, there are plenty of competent people like myself that had far too many.

My first 5700 XT graphics card would not run in PCIe 4.0 mode which was solved by a replacement (no other hardware changes in the meantime). I also went through three 3950x CPUs and two motherboards due to instability (the boards were fine in the end) after several hours with an all core load of Prime95 smallFFT. There is also now an 83 page thread on this forum dedicated to 5950x WHEA errors and reboots at stock with otherwise good ram and boards that worked fine on Zen 2.

AMD doesn't seem to know how to bin their stuff correctly and my experience with them has ensured that I will be going with Intel for my next build. All you have to do is look at the frequency of BIOS updates, Gigabyte's Z390 Aorus Xtreme for instance has only 8 releases listed, whereas my X570 Aorus Xtreme has 16 with an AGESA being released with regularity that seems to fix one thing and break two others.


----------



## ryouiki

matthew87 said:


> I've owned three Ryzen platforms and had no major issues whatsoever.
> 
> I've had a 1700x, 3800x and now a 5800x. Crosshair Hero VI and Aorus Master x570 Rev 1.0.
> 
> The biggest issue i've ever had was the USB disconnects on the 5800x, but even then minor and only seemed to effect a single USB device of mine.
> 
> While no doubt some people have been genuinely unlucky and have had dud CPUs or boards, there's more than a few in this thread I'd label as completely ignorant of how to build or OC a computer and blame their tools rather then their own abilities.


The "I've never had an issue so there aren't any issues" argument isn't very solid unfortunately.

With Ryzen things are much more complicated then maybe it seems... to be honest the average person that slaps together a system and starts using it probably doesn't even know what a WHEA error is, and hasn't ever looked at the Windows event log. If their USB device starts acting funny, then probably just do the standard "must need a reboot" and move on with their day. They are probably sitting on the first GA BIOS the motherboard shipped with...

The you have people on fairly "exotic" liquid cooling (_note_ 5950X says on the box liquid cooling recommended) setups that notice failures straight out of the box on stock BIOS settings w/ latest AGESA applied. My first 5950X worked fine if I just fired up a game or web browser, it wasn't until you put it under some serious load (stress testing/OS compilation/system imaging) that the issues started to show up.

I'm really going to have to assume the majority of the underlying problem is their software/firmware stack and not necessarily their silicon (though their binning seems to be slightly scuffed). How many AGESA updates did they issue for USB issues? Why does anything past 1.2.0.3 change fundamental voltage/boost behavior? Why did the 3000-series fail to meet published boost clocks before 1.0.0.3 ABBA? Why does FTPM have issues until 1.2.0.7 (which isn't even released!). The list goes on and on...

And don't get me started on their Graphics cards... I have the most expensive 5700XT currently being used as a doorstop because it was completely unstable, and a 6900XT that while substantially more stable then their previous cards still throws random Driver Timeouts when the system resumes from S3 sleep and I can consistently crash with a 2-3 year old DirectX 11 benchmark.

I'll take full responsibility for issues that may come from me pushing the hardware beyond the factory settings... but that just isn't the case here.


----------



## ghiga_andrei

ryouiki said:


> With Ryzen things are much more complicated then maybe it seems... to be honest the average person that slaps together a system and starts using it probably doesn't even know what a WHEA error is, and hasn't ever looked at the Windows event log. If their USB device starts acting funny, then probably just do the standard "must need a reboot" and move on with their day. They are probably sitting on the first GA BIOS the motherboard shipped with...


This would normally be the case, but with the Ryzen 5000 series the biggest problem is the WHEA errors at idle that cause the random system restart. Those cannot be ignored and typical user would not know to go in the BIOS and increase voltages, increase CO to +5 on some cores, etc. It's one thing for a CPU not to be stable at overclock when pushed in load but it's another to have idle reboots just reading a web page on stock settings.


----------



## des2k...

ghiga_andrei said:


> This would normally be the case, but with the Ryzen 5000 series the biggest problem is the WHEA errors at idle that cause the random system restart. Those cannot be ignored and typical user would not know to go in the BIOS and increase voltages, increase CO to +5 on some cores, etc. It's one thing for a CPU not to be stable at overclock when pushed in load but it's another to have idle reboots just reading a web page on stock settings.


Zen2 also has these idle restarts. Their c-sate for core, infinity fabric are 100% broken.
For me it started after F11 bios.

The limited PBO you guys are getting with Zen3 also started on Zen2 before F11.

The only way for me to boost performance is to run undervolt, EDC is mostly stuck around stock value 95A.


----------



## Waltc

ryouiki said:


> The "I've never had an issue so there aren't any issues" argument isn't very solid unfortunately.
> 
> With Ryzen things are much more complicated then maybe it seems... to be honest the average person that slaps together a system and starts using it probably doesn't even know what a WHEA error is, and hasn't ever looked at the Windows event log. If their USB device starts acting funny, then probably just do the standard "must need a reboot" and move on with their day. They are probably sitting on the first GA BIOS the motherboard shipped with...
> 
> The you have people on fairly "exotic" liquid cooling (_note_ 5950X says on the box liquid cooling recommended) setups that notice failures straight out of the box on stock BIOS settings w/ latest AGESA applied. My first 5950X worked fine if I just fired up a game or web browser, it wasn't until you put it under some serious load (stress testing/OS compilation/system imaging) that the issues started to show up.
> 
> I'm really going to have to assume the majority of the underlying problem is their software/firmware stack and not necessarily their silicon (though their binning seems to be slightly scuffed). How many AGESA updates did they issue for USB issues? Why does anything past 1.2.0.3 change fundamental voltage/boost behavior? Why did the 3000-series fail to meet published boost clocks before 1.0.0.3 ABBA? Why does FTPM have issues until 1.2.0.7 (which isn't even released!). The list goes on and on...
> 
> And don't get me started on their Graphics cards... I have the most expensive 5700XT currently being used as a doorstop because it was completely unstable, and a 6900XT that while substantially more stable then their previous cards still throws random Driver Timeouts when the system resumes from S3 sleep and I can consistently crash with a 2-3 year old DirectX 11 benchmark.
> 
> I'll take full responsibility for issues that may come from me pushing the hardware beyond the factory settings... but that just isn't the case here.


Gosh, I'm approaching three years with my AMD 50th Anniversary Ed 5700XT--rock solid. No problems. It's been completely stable for me for > a couple of years now. Had a few black screens in the beginning, way back in early July 2019, for about nine months, but those haven't repeated in years. But even then it was like one black screen crash per month. It was a brand new architecture, so I expected a few months of driver revisions--happens with every new architecture GPU or CPU ever released, and it doesn't matter who makes it. I will say though that if you try to overclock a 5700XT, you will invariably see stability problems. I found that out early on. Leave things at stock and let the GPU boost when it wants to boost, and, like me, you should have no problems at all. Not only will it run perfectly stable, it will run better. People like undervolting them--which I don't do myself.

Long before I owned my first AMD system, I ran Intel CPUs for years--before that, Amigas, but that's neither here nor there. I switched out of curiosity in '99, IIRC. I was curious because I simply could not believe an AMD CPU could possibly be as bad as it was being reported all over the Intel forums at the time...I'm like that. Whenever I see a product I might want being panned really hard, I'll sometimes buy the product just to see if it's as bad as they say, as long as I can return the product, of course. It was pretty revealing for me when I discovered that I had the same exact problems with the AMD system that _I had had with my Intel systems_. Most of them stemmed from Sound Blaster driver problems at the time, which were legion... Anyway, as AMD was clearly a better value, I had no trouble walking away from Intel. I see no reason at all to go back, and I never have. I bought a 3dfx Voodoo3 because it was being panned so hard by the know-nothing Internet pundits at the time--Like Anand, for instance, before he left to join Apple and completely disappear. Found out to my surprise that it was the best thing 3dfx had ever shipped--it was great little card at the time. So it was a keeper, just like my AMD products.

Almost forgot--I'm one of those people who has never had USB problems with my x570. I also have the use of the 2.0 USB ports on the backplane of the motherboard and have had them since bios F3, the bios my mboard shipped with. Never had a single disconnect. Very early on, PCIe.4.0 was not supported on my motherboard--for a couple of months, as it was the first PCIe 4 product on the market at a time when Amazon had exactly one PCIe 4 DP cable for sale, which I bought...long before there was certification. (Buying that non certified DP 1.4 caused electrical problems on the mboard that did not cease until I bought a VESA-certified DP 1.4 4k/8k cable. That was a valuable lesson learned, as I had no idea that an improperly wired DP cable could cause such problems. I mean, if the cable displayed then I thought it was properly wired--not so, it turned out.) I bought my 5700XT at the same time as I bought my x570, a PCIe 4 product, so I expected to see a period of adjustments as nVidia was still a year away from shipping its first PCIe4 GPU. It took only a couple of months before PCIe4 was function fine, IIRC. 

I'm not doing anything magical... I just run the products at the clocks and the voltages they were designed for and, far more importantly, _verified_ for. It really doesn't take a rocket scientist to know that when having problems when overclocking and or over/under volting, you clock back to stock everywhere as it's the only thing the manufacturer of your product guarantees. I've never agreed with the idea that when overclocking hardware brings on instabilities and other problems, the correct thing to do is to assume you have crummy hardware. That doesn't really make any sense to me at all.

I had a Celeron many years ago that ran at 16MHz as I recall. It also ran fine at 32MHz... 100% overclock. Wasn't long after that when Intel started clock-locking for the first time. 100% overclocks are simply not going to happen today. Today, people worry and fret over an extra ~20MHz on the ram bus (~40MHz effective), or an extra 50-100MHz from the CPU when they are already peaking at ~5GHz or thereabout. Basically, my own experience has been that if I overclock and run into problems I return all clocks to stock--and if perfect, constant stability returns, I know that I've identified the problem.

Look, if someone believes that AMD makes crappy products, it's fine with me. I can only speak for myself and the things I've learned through the years. I wasn't trying to start some sort of AMD pile-on... I probably should not have said what I said in my original post, and I won't be adding anything else to the topic, since I think I've said everything worth saying about this. It all boils down to "People on the cutting edge with new-architecture products should expect some rough going initially if they are early adopters."


----------



## des2k...

ManniX-ITA said:


> That's the point, Zen3 is an architectural evolution.


Was an architectural evolution. It's a relic now. Intel can release 2-3gens in the span of one AMD gen.


----------



## ManniX-ITA

Waltc said:


> I'm not doing anything magical... I just run the products at the clocks and the voltages they were designed for and, far more importantly, _verified_ for. It really doesn't take a rocket scientist to know that when having problems when overclocking and or over/under volting, you clock back to stock everywhere as it's the only thing the manufacturer of your product guarantees. I've never agreed with the idea that when overclocking hardware brings on instabilities and other problems, the correct thing to do is to assume you have crummy hardware. That doesn't really make any sense to me at all.


The point is that too many are experiencing those issues at stock settings.
So stock that almost nobody runs that slow.
There are no many 2400 MHz kit that you can buy today....
In general the lowest clock you get from an OEM assembled PC is 3200 MHz.
And yet even at FCLK 1200 you can have USB issues, reboots at idle, Cores failing.
The AMD rep told me that just enabling XMP is considered overclocking for them.
Bit too much maybe.



Waltc said:


> Look, if someone believes that AMD makes crappy products, it's fine with me. I can only speak for myself and the things I've learned through the years. I wasn't trying to start some sort of AMD pile-on... I probably should not have said what I said in my original post, and I won't be adding anything else to the topic, since I think I've said everything worth saying about this. It all boils down to "People on the cutting edge with new-architecture products should expect some rough going initially if they are early adopters."


Of course there's no need to start an argument on this.
Everyone had different experiences. It's nice to know that there's someone happy 
The pain for early adopters is normal, happens with everything.
But also here there are too many suffering this pain still today.
And the early adopters period ended a while ago...


----------



## matthew87

ryouiki said:


> The "I've never had an issue so there aren't any issues" argument isn't very solid unfortunately.
> 
> With Ryzen things are much more complicated then maybe it seems... to be honest the average person that slaps together a system and starts using it probably doesn't even know what a WHEA error is, and hasn't ever looked at the Windows event log. If their USB device starts acting funny, then probably just do the standard "must need a reboot" and move on with their day. They are probably sitting on the first GA BIOS the motherboard shipped with...
> 
> The you have people on fairly "exotic" liquid cooling (_note_ 5950X says on the box liquid cooling recommended) setups that notice failures straight out of the box on stock BIOS settings w/ latest AGESA applied. My first 5950X worked fine if I just fired up a game or web browser, it wasn't until you put it under some serious load (stress testing/OS compilation/system imaging) that the issues started to show up.
> 
> I'm really going to have to assume the majority of the underlying problem is their software/firmware stack and not necessarily their silicon (though their binning seems to be slightly scuffed). How many AGESA updates did they issue for USB issues? Why does anything past 1.2.0.3 change fundamental voltage/boost behavior? Why did the 3000-series fail to meet published boost clocks before 1.0.0.3 ABBA? Why does FTPM have issues until 1.2.0.7 (which isn't even released!). The list goes on and on...
> 
> And don't get me started on their Graphics cards... I have the most expensive 5700XT currently being used as a doorstop because it was completely unstable, and a 6900XT that while substantially more stable then their previous cards still throws random Driver Timeouts when the system resumes from S3 sleep and I can consistently crash with a 2-3 year old DirectX 11 benchmark.
> 
> I'll take full responsibility for issues that may come from me pushing the hardware beyond the factory settings... but that just isn't the case here.


That argument is no different from "I've had an issue, those that say they haven't just haven't noticed as they're too technologically ignorant to understand"

My 6800 XT has been absolutely rock solid, no issues whatsoever in terms of performance or stability. That said, I am aware that the first gen Navi cards were very problematic for a lot of customers. My GPU if anything is better than what I was promised, it consistently performs well above reference performance and its own advertised game and boost clocks. 

From memory of our previous discussions in this thread you had a faulty CPU? While that's unacceptable and I do agree that failure rate / issues of 5900x and 5950xs seem exceptionally high - as historically it's been freaking rare period for consumers to get faulty CPUs - what matters the most IMO is that AMD provide prompt and efficient RMA and warranty support.

That doesn't excuse AMD allowing defective/faulty CPUs into the supply chain and retail customer's hands, but I also appreciate these days when dealing with <14nm chips, MCM and other factors, that CPUs of today are more complex then ever in both design and fabrication. It doesn't make it OK, AMD do need to put tighter validation and QC checks in place to stop these CPUs going out. Nor does it justify the time and effort you had to expend to diagnose the problem and the bad experience, that's not acceptable on such an expensive purchase and only damages AMD's brand. That said, from what I've read in almost all cases AMD are pretty prompt to accept RMAs and replace defective CPUs. It'd be another thing entirely if AMD were selling defective chips, even unintentionally, and then fighting tooth and nail to deny / deflect blame of the fault on the consumer, motherboard vendors etc. In most instances I've read here, Reddit and other forums, by and large AMD are genuinely easy to deal with when logging RMAs. 

But my 1700x, 3800x and 5800x have been stable and performed as advertised. And when I say stable I genuinely mean stable, as someone who's day job is managing end-user compute devices. No WHEA errors, no sleep/wake or power saving issues, performance is as advertised, etc.


----------



## Leito360

Hello. I'm running a 3700x on a X570 Elite, with OCed memory from 3200 to 3600MHz (Crucial Ballistix Sport, E-Die). Bios F12g. Rock solid stable. No WHEAs.
Today I got an opportunity to get a brand-new 5600x in exchange for my 3700X. Should I take the bargain?
I'm worried I can't get my 3600MHz OC without WHEAs again, since I remember I read there were a lot of stability issues when the 5000 series came out and even months after that.
What should I do?

What's the most stable BIOS for the 5000 series? Which chipset drivers should I use?
What about the mem OC? I remember people couldn't get the same frecuency with the same settings it used to have when running a 3000 series processor.

@ManniX-ITA maybe you can help me here


----------



## rob-tech

matthew87 said:


> That argument is no different from "I've had an issue, those that say they haven't just haven't noticed as they're too technologically ignorant to understand"
> 
> My 6800 XT has been absolutely rock solid, no issues whatsoever in terms of performance or stability. That said, I am aware that the first gen Navi cards were very problematic for a lot of customers. My GPU if anything is better than what I was promised, it consistently performs well above reference performance and its own advertised game and boost clocks.
> 
> From memory of our previous discussions in this thread you had a faulty CPU? While that's unacceptable and I do agree that failure rate / issues of 5900x and 5950xs seem exceptionally high - as historically it's been freaking rare period for consumers to get faulty CPUs - what matters the most IMO is that AMD provide prompt and efficient RMA and warranty support.
> 
> That doesn't excuse AMD allowing defective/faulty CPUs into the supply chain and retail customer's hands, but I also appreciate these days when dealing with <14nm chips, MCM and other factors, that CPUs of today are more complex then ever in both design and fabrication. It doesn't make it OK, AMD do need to put tighter validation and QC checks in place to stop these CPUs going out. Nor does it justify the time and effort you had to expend to diagnose the problem and the bad experience, that's not acceptable on such an expensive purchase and only damages AMD's brand. That said, from what I've read in almost all cases AMD are pretty prompt to accept RMAs and replace defective CPUs. It'd be another thing entirely if AMD were selling defective chips, even unintentionally, and then fighting tooth and nail to deny / deflect blame of the fault on the consumer, motherboard vendors etc. In most instances I've read here, Reddit and other forums, by and large AMD are genuinely easy to deal with when logging RMAs.
> 
> But my 1700x, 3800x and 5800x have been stable and performed as advertised. And when I say stable I genuinely mean stable, as someone who's day job is managing end-user compute devices. No WHEA errors, no sleep/wake or power saving issues, performance is as advertised, etc.


I agree with you for the most part, quality is not where it should be on the 5900x and 5950x, however, AMD does have good customer service as they gave me no trouble when RMAing the 3950x twice.

The binning and quality control process should be improved greatly though, I hope that the defect rate is lower than my perception and the 5950x that I get has no problems.


----------



## rob-tech

Leito360 said:


> Hello. I'm running a 3700x on a X570 Elite, with OCed memory from 3200 to 3600MHz (Crucial Ballistix Sport, E-Die). Bios F12g. Rock solid stable. No WHEAs.
> Today I got an opportunity to get a brand-new 5600x in exchange for my 3700X. Should I take the bargain?
> I'm worried I can't get my 3600MHz OC without WHEAs again, since I remember I read there were a lot of stability issues when the 5000 series came out and even months after that.
> What should I do?
> 
> What's the most stable BIOS for the 5000 series? Which chipset drivers should I use?
> What about the mem OC? I remember people couldn't get the same frecuency with the same settings it used to have when running a 3000 series processor.
> 
> @ManniX-ITA maybe you can help me here


I wouldn't go from an 8 core Zen 2 to a 6 core Zen 3, it's not really much of an upgrade even though the IPC and single core speed is a fair bit better, that is just my opinion.


----------



## Leito360

rob-tech said:


> I wouldn't go from an 8 core Zen 2 to a 6 core Zen 3, it's not really much of an upgrade even though the IPC and single core speed is a fair bit better, that is just my opinion.


I'm using it mainly for games…

Enviado desde mi Mi A1 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## ManniX-ITA

Leito360 said:


> What should I do?
> 
> What's the most stable BIOS for the 5000 series? Which chipset drivers should I use?
> What about the mem OC? I remember people couldn't get the same frecuency with the same settings it used to have when running a 3000 series processor.
> 
> @ManniX-ITA maybe you can help me here


I'm really not sure if it's a good idea...
There's quite a difference between 12 and 16 threads also in gaming.
The big advantage of the 5000 is the higher boost and the 5600x is crippled.
It should boost higher than the 3700x but I don't think enough to close the gap.
If by any chance it's not a good silicon and you can't squeeze the CO is going to be much slower than a good 3700x.

Memory OC is usually better on 5000, by a good margin. Much better latency at same settings.
Depends how lucky you get with FCLK, it's totally random.

Chipset drivers is the same. BIOS depends.
There's no answer that fits all.
You'll have to try if you get it and see what works and what doesn't.
But it's for sure much more problematic than with a 3000.


----------



## Drevi

Leito360 said:


> Hello. I'm running a 3700x on a X570 Elite, with OCed memory from 3200 to 3600MHz (Crucial Ballistix Sport, E-Die). Bios F12g. Rock solid stable. No WHEAs.
> Today I got an opportunity to get a brand-new 5600x in exchange for my 3700X. Should I take the bargain?
> I'm worried I can't get my 3600MHz OC without WHEAs again, since I remember I read there were a lot of stability issues when the 5000 series came out and even months after that.
> What should I do?
> 
> What's the most stable BIOS for the 5000 series? Which chipset drivers should I use?
> What about the mem OC? I remember people couldn't get the same frecuency with the same settings it used to have when running a 3000 series processor.
> 
> @ManniX-ITA maybe you can help me here


For gaming (as you said in another reply) I'd take the 5600X any day. You're rolling the dice as Mannix said, but considering yours should be a pretty "mature" chip I would take the chance. 

I'm running mine in your same board with the same-ish memory (ballistix 3200 c16 E-die, 2x16gb dual rank) at these settings on F33 BIOS (Also +200 PBO and negative CO). Not claiming is the best version or timings, but no problems for the last 9 months. I did not bother trying newer releases because too many complains in this thread, I'm waiting for a generally agreed upon nice version.


----------



## Leito360

@ManniX-ITA @Drevi thank you for your responses. I thought the difference between the 3700x and 5600x was going to be a no-brainer to make the jump. I could also pay the difference and get a 5800x, but i don't want a chip that is like 20 degrees hotter and offers the same performance in gaming. 
The 3700x →5600x scenario is because i can get the newer CPU without paying a penny. 

Enviado desde mi Mi A1 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## ManniX-ITA

Leito360 said:


> @ManniX-ITA @Drevi thank you for your responses. I thought the difference between the 3700x and 5600x was going to be a no-brainer to make the jump. I could also pay the difference and get a 5800x, but i don't want a chip that is like 20 degrees hotter and offers the same performance in gaming.


I'm running a 5800X now and it blows away my 3800X tenfold


----------



## Drevi

Leito360 said:


> The 3700x →5600x scenario is because i can get the newer CPU without paying a penny.


And that's exactly why I would take it. I wouldn't go the hassle of flipping the 3700x, and spending extra to get a 5600x (specially with 5800 3D around the corner). But a $0 exchange? Go for it. If you're still in Argentina as your avatar suggest, you know how **** the local market is. It would be lot easier to flip a 5600x than a 3700x, if you decide to go for a 5800x or bigger in the future. 

The jump from ryzen 3xxx to 5xxx is huge in gaming. I went from 3600 to 5600x, and even tho this doesn't consider the 8>6c that you would do the difference felt bigger than what benchmarks suggested. The avg FPS went up as expected, but the smoothness was what I really noticed (frametime spikes gone).


----------



## ManniX-ITA

Drevi said:


> It would be lot easier to flip a 5600x than a 3700x, if you decide to go for a 5800x or bigger in the future.


Yes this is indeed a good point.
I'm not sure with 2 cores less and the limited boost clock of the 5600X.
But as I said from a 3800X to a 5800X the jump is awesome.
Gaming it's definitely much better.


----------



## Luggage

ManniX-ITA said:


> Yes this is indeed a good point.
> I'm not sure with 2 cores less and the limited boost clock of the 5600X.
> But as I said from a 3800X to a 5800X the jump is awesome.
> Gaming it's definitely much better.


My 3800X was quite fine but - in some cases it feels like "combined test" all over Result


----------



## St0RM53

KedarWolf said:


> See here about Windows 11 with no need for fTPM. It modifies your Windows 11 install ISO to have zero install requirements, including fTPM.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Win 11 Boot And Upgrade FiX KiT
> 
> 
> Win 11 Boot And Upgrade FiX KiT v3.0 Name: Win_11_Boot_And_Upgrade_FiX_KiT_v3.0.zip Mirror1: Win_11_Boot_And_Upgrade_FiX_KiT_v3.0.zip Mirror2:...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forums.mydigitallife.net


Why would i want to do that? W11 is TOTAL ****. It's just W10 updated + malware


----------



## KedarWolf

St0RM53 said:


> Why would i want to do that? W11 is TOTAL ****. It's just W10 updated + malware


If you have an HDR monitor, HDR in Windows 11 actually works, unlike Windows 10 where HDR is all messed up. :/


----------



## doza

i was stable at 3733FCLK 1:1 using 4x8gb Patriot all this time until i flashed f35 than f36a, these two last bios versions killed my fclk oc so hard that i cant even do 3200 1:1 stable anymore:/
I know latest bios versions are buggy and some voltages are locked so i flashed F33 back which gave back voltage oc ( vddp iod and ccd) voltages over 1v but FCLK is still not stable above 3200 1:1. I am just lost After this.


----------



## Nicked_Wicked

doza said:


> i was stable at 3733FCLK 1:1 using 4x8gb Patriot all this time until i flashed f35 than f36a, these two last bios versions killed my fclk oc so hard that i cant even do 3200 1:1 stable anymore:/
> I know latest bios versions are buggy and some voltages are locked so i flashed F33 back which gave back voltage oc ( vddp iod and ccd) voltages over 1v but FCLK is still not stable above 3200 1:1. I am just lost After this.


Q-flash back to F34, it just works. 🤷‍♂️


----------



## doza

I found my problem.
Every time I do Bios upgrade i set voltages. custom timings for ram (16-16-16-36) and sub timings than 3600/3733 and go from there, but this last few bios upgrades wont allow me to boot with sub timing that I had before(primary 16-16-16-36 works fine) no matter what voltages I use... is it a cpu or mobo problem?


----------



## Leito360

Drevi said:


> And that's exactly why I would take it. I wouldn't go the hassle of flipping the 3700x, and spending extra to get a 5600x (specially with 5800 3D around the corner). But a $0 exchange? Go for it. If you're still in Argentina as your avatar suggest, you know how **** the local market is. It would be lot easier to flip a 5600x than a 3700x, if you decide to go for a 5800x or bigger in the future.
> 
> The jump from ryzen 3xxx to 5xxx is huge in gaming. I went from 3600 to 5600x, and even tho this doesn't consider the 8>6c that you would do the difference felt bigger than what benchmarks suggested. The avg FPS went up as expected, but the smoothness was what I really noticed (frametime spikes gone).


I re-watched some 5600X reviews (mainly from TPU, HUB and GN) and I decided to make the jump. Getting everything ready to reinstall Windows is going to be a pain in the ass as always.

Thank you both for your input.




ManniX-ITA said:


> Yes this is indeed a good point.
> I'm not sure with 2 cores less and the limited boost clock of the 5600X.
> But as I said from a 3800X to a 5800X the jump is awesome.
> Gaming it's definitely much better.


Wouldn't that be because of the higher IPC of Zen3 compared to Zen2. Except for a few games like RDR2 and Dead Stranding, all the 5000 series got the same avg FPS, especially in 1440p (which is my targeted resolution).

Anyway, now i've decided to make the jump, what's the more stable BIOS to do some light mem-OC? F33? I've 2x16GB Crucial Ballistix Sport AES (e-die), right now i'm running them at 3600MHz (400MHz OC), no WHEAs whatsoever.
As I said, I'm still using F12g.


----------



## ManniX-ITA

Leito360 said:


> Except for a few games like RDR2 and Dead Stranding, all the 5000 series got the same avg FPS, especially in 1440p


Let us know how it goes.
I've seen some videos now and it seems the 3700X average clock while gaming seems pretty, low 4200-4300 MHz.
Not sure how reliable these configurations are, usually these guys doing reviews doesn't optimize at all and it ends up not being realistic.
But if it's so low maybe the 2 cores gap can be recovered easily by the 5600X.

From what I know the 5600X it's pretty good but still a very basic binning.
It can boost up to 4850 MHz but mostly runs at 4650 MHz.
But I don't have a direct experience.

The 5800X is a different story cause it's often a better bin.
Mine is pretty decent and with CO can go up to 5050 MHz.
While gaming the average clock is usually 4850-4900 MHz.
Which is a serious upgrade from the 3800X which was averaging 4450-4550 MHz.

Even when the Avg fps is same the smoothness is much better.
Much less 1%/0.1% drops and it matters.


----------



## Drevi

Leito360 said:


> Anyway, now i've decided to make the jump, what's the more stable BIOS to do some light mem-OC? F33? I've 2x16GB Crucial Ballistix Sport AES (e-die), right now i'm running them at 3600MHz (400MHz OC), no WHEAs whatsoever.
> As I said, I'm still using F12g.


F33 has ReBAR support and has worked fine for 9+ months for me on the same mobo/cpu. I have some WHEA19 that just hide with Mannix utility because it didn't affect performance as far as I tested. This is at 3800MHz, I had no WHEAs at all at 3600.
It seems the latest versions are kinda buggy and removing features, would stay away from that. But maybe someone can comment if some version in between is better? Haven't tested myself.


----------



## saunupe1911

KedarWolf said:


> If you have an HDR monitor, HDR in Windows 11 actually works, unlike Windows 10 where HDR is all messed up. :/


What do you mean HDR works in Windows 11? What makes it different because I haven't heard of this. HDR Windows 10 is quirky but it works.


----------



## ManniX-ITA

saunupe1911 said:


> What do you mean HDR works in Windows 11? What makes it different because I haven't heard of this. HDR Windows 10 is quirky but it works.


Window 11 can do SDR tone mapping to HDR.
Means you can keep HDR enabled without having washed colors.


----------



## KedarWolf

saunupe1911 said:


> What do you mean HDR works in Windows 11? What makes it different because I haven't heard of this. HDR Windows 10 is quirky but it works.


I've tried HDR in Windows 10 and it was a terrible experience. Desktop colours washed out, games not implementing it correctly. It just looked awful all around.

Windows 11 everything is quite nice.


----------



## ManniX-ITA

KedarWolf said:


> Windows 11 everything is quite nice.


Yes it's nice but it does have a cost in performances 
Which I guess you can pay with your config but for someone with a more entry level system can be huge.


----------



## CattBoy

New AMD chipset, Revision Number 4.03.03.431



https://www.amd.com/en/support/chipsets/amd-socket-am4/x570


----------



## ghiga_andrei

CattBoy said:


> New AMD chipset, Revision Number 4.03.03.431
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.amd.com/en/support/chipsets/amd-socket-am4/x570


In the release notes: 

Fixed some text on Russian OS language pack
Lol, the timing on this one is amazing.


----------



## Waltc

Just want to report that F35 has now started to lose its bios settings at cold boot. Second day in a row. Never had this problem with F34 or earlier, IIRC. Seems to be related to the "capsule bios" implementations, apparently. Other than that......the bios is stable in operation.


----------



## zware62

Waltc said:


> Just want to report that F35 has now started to lose its bios settings at cold boot. Second day in a row. Never had this problem with F34 or earlier, IIRC. Seems to be related to the "capsule bios" implementations, apparently. Other than that......the bios is stable in operation.


I had similar problem in past on F34 with rebar enabled! It would work 1month w/o issue and then few times losing the bios settings in a week ... no issue on F35 so far ... i am still keeping rebar disabled (with those 3 options on default)!


----------



## OldBones

Waltc said:


> Just want to report that F35 has now started to lose its bios settings at cold boot. Second day in a row. Never had this problem with F34 or earlier, IIRC. Seems to be related to the "capsule bios" implementations, apparently. Other than that......the bios is stable in operation.


Does your motherboard battery need replacing? Losing Bios settings is a clear signal it may be worn out.


----------



## Waltc

zware62 said:


> I had similar problem in past on F34 with rebar enabled! It would work 1month w/o issue and then few times losing the bios settings in a week ... no issue on F35 so far ... i am still keeping rebar disabled (with those 3 options on default)!


Update: this morning it did not lose the settings. That is an interesting suggestion...I'll certainly test it as I see little benefit from rebar, myself.


----------



## Waltc

OldBones said:


> Does your motherboard battery need replacing? Losing Bios settings is a clear signal it may be worn out.


Another great suggestion...I'll surely check it out--it's been probably ~2.25 years since I last replaced it, and I admit not even thinking about that. This morning the system cold booted fine. It's interesting because I had the problem far more often with F36b and some other guys chipped in to say that F36b gave them the same exact problem, so I keep thinking bios bug--but maybe not!


----------



## CattBoy

zware62 said:


> had similar problem in past on F34 with rebar enabled!


My CSM auto enabled itself randomly. Specifically a rebar thing I think, nothing else changed. I'm on f34a, Mobo less than 1 year old, doubt it's my battery. Haven't tweaked any bios since CO tuning on f34a release


----------



## matthew87

I've been using ReBar for over 12 months with my 6800 XT, no issues on F34, F35 or F36b BIOSs

Never dropped settings or reverted to CSM mode ( If it did that, Windows wouldn't even boot given it's GPT and UEFI )


----------



## ghiga_andrei

matthew87 said:


> I've been using ReBar for over 12 months with my 6800 XT, no issues on F34, F35 or F36b BIOSs
> 
> Never dropped settings or reverted to CSM mode ( If it did that, Windows wouldn't even boot given it's GPT and UEFI )


I don't think enabling CSM with a GPT install would affect Windows boot. Only the other way around, a MBR install with disabled CSM would cause boot fail.


----------



## des2k...

ghiga_andrei said:


> I don't think enabling CSM with a GPT install would affect Windows boot. Only the other way around, a MBR install with disabled CSM would cause boot fail.


Yeah GPT partition you can boot CSM off/on it doesn't care.

there's no reason to use MBR partition these days


----------



## ghiga_andrei

As a side note to all my ranting about AMD problems with 5900x and Radeon 6900 XT, just wanted to say that after a lot of bug reports that I sent to AMD in the last months, the latest adrenalin driver fixed the issue with It Takes Two: _Visual artifacts may be observed while playing It Takes Two™ on some AMD Graphics Products such as Radeon™ RX 6900 XT Graphics._

So I wasn't crazy, it really was a driver problem.


----------



## overpower

ghiga_andrei said:


> As a side note to all my ranting about AMD problems with 5900x and Radeon 6900 XT, just wanted to say that after a lot of bug reports that I sent to AMD in the last months, the latest adrenalin driver fixed the issue with It Takes Two: _Visual artifacts may be observed while playing It Takes Two™ on some AMD Graphics Products such as Radeon™ RX 6900 XT Graphics._
> 
> So I wasn't crazy, it really was a driver problem.


It's always a driver problem with amd. While they do improve by a lot the performance, they also introduce a lot of bugs too. The memory clock bug with 2+ monitors was the reason to go to nvidia (at least for gpu). I think it's fixed now?


----------



## r3volt97

Hi guys ,

i've got serious issues with my Red Devil RX 6800 not displaying anything at all - vga led on most of the time . Tested the gpu in another rig and it worked , now back to X570 Master - gave it a shot with a different gpu ( GTX 970 ) through a riser cable in every slot possible and still nothing . Have tried those pci-e with a different GPU both with riser and direct , only the x1 slot ( bottom ) worked so i flashed the bios in hope while at it . Nothing solved .. it even stopped working afterwards , x8 worked for about 2 times and not a single time on the X16. Do you think it's from the BIOS ?


----------



## Maulet//*//

matthew87 said:


> I've been using ReBar for over 12 months with my 6800 XT, no issues on F34, F35 or F36b BIOSs
> 
> Never dropped settings or reverted to CSM mode ( If it did that, Windows wouldn't even boot given it's GPT and UEFI )


I am bit lost. I enabled REBAR once, didn't see anything happen. Is this still an improvement in real world that I am missing?


----------



## overpower

r3volt97 said:


> Hi guys ,
> 
> i've got serious issues with my Red Devil RX 6800 not displaying anything at all - vga led on most of the time . Tested the gpu in another rig and it worked , now back to X570 Master - gave it a shot with a different gpu ( GTX 970 ) through a riser cable in every slot possible and still nothing . Have tried those pci-e with a different GPU both with riser and direct , only the x1 slot ( bottom ) worked so i flashed the bios in hope while at it . Nothing solved .. it even stopped working afterwards , x8 worked for about 2 times and not a single time on the X16. Do you think it's from the BIOS ?


You should try a clear cmos. I guess you tried the gpu to the other pc with its own psu. Since the vga led stays on, it's something around the vga, and since it boots in another pc, it might be motherboard/psu issue


----------



## ghiga_andrei

overpower said:


> The memory clock bug with 2+ monitors was the reason to go to nvidia (at least for gpu). I think it's fixed now?


I don't know, always used 1 monitor and no issues with memory clock.


----------



## Kodo28

overpower said:


> It's always a driver problem with amd. While they do improve by a lot the performance, they also introduce a lot of bugs too. The memory clock bug with 2+ monitors was the reason to go to nvidia (at least for gpu). I think it's fixed now?





ghiga_andrei said:


> I don't know, always used 1 monitor and no issues with memory clock.


It is supposed to be "Officially" fixed by their release notes on latest drivers and many have reported that latest drivers fixed the issue on their system.
But it is not totally "fixed", I am one of those, still having the issue when using my LG 38GN950-B ( DP ) and small secondary display for Aida64 (HDMI). Memory stuck max out.
Only fix I've found for that was to use CRU software tool and edit the blanking of the small display.


----------



## r3volt97

overpower said:


> You should try a clear cmos. I guess you tried the gpu to the other pc with its own psu. Since the vga led stays on, it's something around the vga, and since it boots in another pc, it might be motherboard/psu issue


I have a 550watt psu in my other pc which would be enough for the 5950X , guess i'd give it a swap tonight and see what's up .


----------



## overpower

ghiga_andrei said:


> I don't know, always used 1 monitor and no issues with memory clock.





overpower said:


> The memory clock bug with* 2+ monitors* was the reason to go to nvidia (at least for gpu). I think it's fixed now?


I forgot that I even had this issue with 1 monitor, and I made this guide that would fix it for 1 monitor only



amd memory clock bug with multiple displays reddit - Google Search


----------



## overpower

r3volt97 said:


> I have a 550watt psu in my other pc which would be enough for the 5950X , guess i'd give it a swap tonight and see what's up .


Official req is 750w


----------



## r3volt97

overpower said:


> Official req is 750w
> 
> View attachment 2552819


You reckon something will go wrong even for testing it up a few mins ?


----------



## overpower

r3volt97 said:


> You reckon something will go wrong even for testing it up a few mins ?


Nvm. You said it booted fine on the other pc with the 550w, right? You might want to try the psu on your main pc, and see if it boots to exclude your main psu. Then, it's mb issue.
What's the psu


----------



## r3volt97

overpower said:


> Nvm. You said it booted fine on the other pc with the 550w, right? You might want to try the psu on your main pc, and see if it boots to exclude your main psu. Then, it's mb issue.
> What's the psu


New rig psu : Asus Thor 1200
old : Chieftec 550


----------



## Kodo28

r3volt97 said:


> Hi guys ,
> 
> i've got serious issues with my Red Devil RX 6800 not displaying anything at all - vga led on most of the time . Tested the gpu in another rig and it worked , now back to X570 Master - gave it a shot with a different gpu ( GTX 970 ) through a riser cable in every slot possible and still nothing . Have tried those pci-e with a different GPU both with riser and direct , only the x1 slot ( bottom ) worked so i flashed the bios in hope while at it . Nothing solved .. it even stopped working afterwards , x8 worked for about 2 times and not a single time on the X16. Do you think it's from the BIOS ?


Check on bios if the initial display output is set to PCIe 1 slot under settings. Just to make sure.
Did you tried to apply bios default values?
How many nvme drivers are u using?
Did u tested with another DP or HDMI cable?


----------



## r3volt97

Kodo28 said:


> Check on bios if the initial display output is set to PCIe 1 slot under settings. Just to make sure.
> Did you tried to apply bios default values?
> How many nvme drivers are u using?
> Did u tested with another DP or HDMI cable?


Just had the cmos battery out , i did try different DP cables yes . The only thing that i'd try in few mins is different pci e ( piggy cables atm ) and psu.

I've got 3 m2's 

Wasn't aware there's pcie settings , will have a look shortly


----------



## 99belle99

r3volt97 said:


> Just had the cmos battery out , i did try different DP cables yes . The only thing that i'd try in few mins is different pci e ( piggy cables atm ) and psu.
> 
> I've got 3 m2's
> 
> Wasn't aware there's pcie settings , will have a look shortly


I'm pretty sure after reset the CMOS it will auto set to the first PCIe slot.


----------



## r3volt97

Tried cmos reset but same result .

I've put my sisters brand new Corsair CX750F and on cold boot the chipset fan was very quiet , each lane i ve tested the fan would be different ( maybe because it either tries to post or go into windows install as i have a stick in the back ? ) .

RX card failed to work , vga led lit

With the GTX card however i get the AA code and no led lit at all ( tested on x16 pcie ) direct and pci riser but still no display HOLD UP NOW it runs on a **** ass dvi port on the x16 port . I m installing windows quickly as the monoblock can t hold longer , got a 5950x . Found the pcie on auto mode and switched it to x1 , will try the RX when i wake up . If it works , will go in 4x


----------



## anthonyjlee1959

My son just installed a new Gigabyte X-570 Aorus Master board in his PC and he has an M.2 SSD drive (the one with 2 key slots in it) and installed it in the 2nd bay from the CPU. All his other drives show up but not this one. Its not showing in the BIOS and not in Windows disk management either. Can anyone please help as it has all his folders and files on. Thank you!
All the slots on the board only have single key slot for M.2 drives but i didn't think this made any difference if you put a 2 key slot drive in or have i got this wrong?


----------



## KedarWolf

anthonyjlee1959 said:


> My son just installed a new Gigabyte X-570 Aorus Master board in his PC and he has an M.2 SSD drive (the one with 2 key slots in it) and installed it in the 2nd bay from the CPU. All his other drives show up but not this one. Its not showing in the BIOS and not in Windows disk management either. Can anyone please help as it has all his folders and files on. Thank you!
> All the slots on the board only have single key slot for M.2 drives but i didn't think this made any difference if you put a 2 key slot drive in or have i got this wrong?


If you have another spare M.2 slot on the MB, try that.


----------



## OldBones

anthonyjlee1959 said:


> My son just installed a new Gigabyte X-570 Aorus Master board in his PC and he has an M.2 SSD drive (the one with 2 key slots in it) and installed it in the 2nd bay from the CPU. All his other drives show up but not this one. Its not showing in the BIOS and not in Windows disk management either. Can anyone please help as it has all his folders and files on. Thank you!
> All the slots on the board only have single key slot for M.2 drives but i didn't think this made any difference if you put a 2 key slot drive in or have i got this wrong?


Well if the drive doesn't show up in the Bios the odds are it's not installed/seated correctly. A 2 key slot drive is Sata. A 1 key slot drive is PCIE. The slots on the Master can handle both as confirmed in the MANUAL...........


----------



## ryouiki

So Aorus Master has F36b now which according to reports is AGESA 1.2.0.6c and fixed VDDG issue. It also supposedly has some new option for "per CCD VDDG" although the post I saw said this didn't actually work when they enabled it.

_Edit_ That should say Aorus Pro, not Master


----------



## BTTB

OldBones said:


> Well if the drive doesn't show up in the Bios the odds are it's not installed/seated correctly. A 2 key slot drive is Sata. A 1 key slot drive is PCIE. The slots on the Master can handle both as confirmed in the MANUAL...........


The guy that installed my secondary M2 NVMe in Slot 2 didn't seat it correctly.
I was puzzled when I got home when the Bios couldn't see the Drive, then opened up the case myself and re-installed it correctly. While the case was open I checked the other M2 Drive in Slot 1 and found that he hadn't even put in the screw in the other NVMe drive, the screws were still in the motherboard box.
You want a it done properly, do it yourself.


----------



## Alastair

Just a quick question on bclk overclocking. 

I've been using a 101mhz bclk for a while. I've been enjoying it in tandem with the edc bug has allowed me to reach great clocks with my 3800X. 4.7 max boost almost (4696 to. Be exact.) 

I wanted to add another sata device to my rig. Now a total of five sata drives. And my machine won't pick it up at all with 101bclk. I know bclk can cause issues with the pcie and sata interface but I never figured even 1MHz would cause issues. Surely 1mhz would be within tolerance for these systems?


----------



## OldBones

Alastair said:


> Just a quick question on bclk overclocking.
> 
> I've been using a 101mhz bclk for a while. I've been enjoying it in tandem with the edc bug has allowed me to reach great clocks with my 3800X. 4.7 max boost almost (4696 to. Be exact.)
> 
> I wanted to add another sata device to my rig. Now a total of five sata drives. And my machine won't pick it up at all with 101bclk. I know bclk can cause issues with the pcie and sata interface but I never figured even 1MHz would cause issues. Surely 1mhz would be within tolerance for these systems?


I think it's the Memory Controller Host Interface on NVME drives that's causing the issue. The Processor, GPU, DDR ram and Chipset certainly have plenty of BCLK flexibility but it's quite possible NVME drives are dialed in to run at a 100Mhz bus speed. 
I remember the good ole days when to achieve a maximum Processor OC at a minimum Processor Core Voltage the rule was ' raise the bus speed and CPU multiplier together 1 notch at a time till you got to the highest possible stable speed and safe voltage allowed'. I've got a ten year old Intel i7 2700K rig that's been running rock solid at 105Mhz bus and 43 multiplier = 4.515Ghz @ 1.35 volts ever since I took the CPU out of the box brand new. Runs 52C under extended full loads and it idles at a frosty 26C under my vintage CoolerMaster V8 air cooler (best damn cooler ever made)...............


----------



## Alastair

OldBones said:


> I think it's the Memory Controller Host Interface on NVME drives that's causing the issue. The Processor, GPU, DDR ram and Chipset certainly have plenty of BCLK flexibility but it's quite possible NVME drives are dialed in to run at a 100Mhz bus speed.
> I remember the good ole days when to achieve a maximum Processor OC at a minimum Processor Core Voltage the rule was ' raise the bus speed and CPU multiplier together 1 notch at a time till you got to the highest possible stable speed and safe voltage allowed'. I've got a ten year old Intel i7 2700K rig that's been running rock solid at 105Mhz bus and 43 multiplier = 4.515Ghz @ 1.35 volts ever since I took the CPU out of the box brand new. Runs 52C under extended full loads and it idles at a frosty 26C under my vintage CoolerMaster V8 air cooler (best damn cooler ever made)...............


The thing is its not my NVME drive that is dropping out. It is my SATA devices that are dropping off.


----------



## OldBones

Alastair said:


> The thing is its not my NVME drive that is dropping out. It is my SATA devices that are dropping off.


Well the only things I can think of are: Either the chipset can't handle 5 Sata devices plus however many NVME drives you have OR I know on some Gigabyte boards (don't know if it applies to other makes) when you use certain NVME slots on the board you lose the ability to use some of the Sata ports. Other than that Go Figure eh?..........


----------



## BTTB

Had a thought if you haven't done so already, check your Manufacturer's Website and see if there is a Firmware Update for the M2 NVMe Drive or a Tool you can download to check for an update.

In my case my Gigabyte Drives had a firmware update, you update them using the SSD Toolbox, see screenshot.

Whether this will help solve any issues is unknown, but the firmware update must account for something.

Personally I have never had any issues with my drives and I have 2 situated in Slot 1 and Slot 2 on the Master X570.


----------



## Waltc

Alastair said:


> Just a quick question on bclk overclocking.
> 
> I've been using a 101mhz bclk for a while. I've been enjoying it in tandem with the edc bug has allowed me to reach great clocks with my 3800X. 4.7 max boost almost (4696 to. Be exact.)
> 
> I wanted to add another sata device to my rig. Now a total of five sata drives. And my machine won't pick it up at all with 101bclk. I know bclk can cause issues with the pcie and sata interface but I never figured even 1MHz would cause issues. Surely 1mhz would be within tolerance for these systems?


I've got five Sata 3's and two NVMe's and yes, the "fsb" as I still call it is very sensitive... What I did was to clock it like 100.48 MHz, IIRC, and that ran fine. 101MHz was too much. However, after a fair amount of testing, I dropped back to 100--which is really not 100MHz, as my mb is overclocking it a tad even when I set it to auto/100, according to the bios readouts. I found that there was no perceivable difference in performance from OC'ing the fsb, so I gave up on the idea. I used to do it, too...


----------



## Waltc

r3volt97 said:


> Tried cmos reset but same result .
> 
> I've put my sisters brand new Corsair CX750F and on cold boot the chipset fan was very quiet , each lane i ve tested the fan would be different ( maybe because it either tries to post or go into windows install as i have a stick in the back ? ) .
> 
> RX card failed to work , vga led lit
> 
> With the GTX card however i get the AA code and no led lit at all ( tested on x16 pcie ) direct and pci riser but still no display HOLD UP NOW it runs on a **** ass dvi port on the x16 port . I m installing windows quickly as the monoblock can t hold longer , got a 5950x . Found the pcie on auto mode and switched it to x1 , will try the RX when i wake up . If it works , will go in 4x
> View attachment 2552880


Just a note to say that IIRC I didn't much care for F30--if you don't want to go the F35 + route, you might try F34, as I ran that one for months without a problem.


----------



## Waltc

*Update...*I put in a new GPU and installed a new CMOS battery at the same time, and so far, I haven't lost the bios settings at all over the last few days. Perhaps, that also explains the problems I was having with F36b in regard to losing the bios settings. Hard to say, but I'm going to stay put on F35 until the next AGESA release.

Thanks for the suggestion, OldBones... It's like I had a weird mental block about the CMOS battery for some reason.


----------



## lafonte

ryouiki said:


> So Aorus Master has F36b now which according to reports is AGESA 1.2.0.6c and fixed VDDG issue. It also supposedly has some new option for "per CCD VDDG" although the post I saw said this didn't actually work when they enabled it.
> 
> _Edit_ That should say Aorus Pro, not Master


I've found that also the IF has some issues with my setup a 5950x on a x570 pro rev 1.2 f36b agesa 1.2.0.6c I cannot get 1900 without hardware link errors tried to play around the voltage but nothing worked. With previous bios (since agesa 1.2) it worked always probably has something to do with the new settings not completely implemented yet. I definitely suggest to everyone that is curious about to do not waste time with it and just wait for a "stable" release.


----------



## r3volt97

So i've managed to get my RX 6800 running through the HDMI , still can't have the display port working and have asked for RMA already . Switched to pcie gen 4 , hdmi doesn't want to kick anymore since i've encountered a usb powersurge error and it wouldn't display anything when i have reached the lockscreen. The monitor did shutdown while in bios as well , about 2 times but on the 3rd time i've forgot i still haven't tried pcie gen 4 after i got it to run with gen 3 at least to acces the bios ( even tho i made it to bios before with an old gtx 970 - plugged via DVI but screwed it since i did not name the bios file in the corect way ) .

I wanna test the rig until monday then i can let go , which bios settings would you recommend please ?

Got 3 nvme's and 1 Exos Enterprise hdd in my system , should i use stock software for monitoring or do i go with 3rd party ?

edit : +i only see my gen 4 samsung 980 pro ( windows )
+ my middle fan did not want to spin up at all , only when windows would restart then stop dead and try to get to speed then repeat . I've installed the App Center and now it runs however , can get it to a certain speed , doesn't go fullspeed at all ( tries to do so ) . I go standard it might stop, i go fullspeed it might go performance speed wise and if i go quiet it may shut off , it goes like that.


----------



## r3volt97

USB powersurge error and screen just shutdown , RMA isn't it ? Gigashit rev 1.2 ..


----------



## ManniX-ITA

Alastair said:


> The thing is its not my NVME drive that is dropping out. It is my SATA devices that are dropping off.


I've always had issues with SATA above 0.25 MHz; up to 0.5 MHz sporadic and above very quickly catastrophic.
Around 1 MHz I've got M.2 corruption as well.


----------



## dansi

r3volt97 said:


> USB powersurge error and screen just shutdown , RMA isn't it ? Gigashit rev 1.2 ..


I had this warning with an older board, yeah you gotta rma, a matter of time before the LAN or USB ports die.


----------



## r3volt97

dansi said:


> I had this warning with an older board, yeah you gotta rma, a matter of time before the LAN or USB ports die.


Morning Dansi -how much time we talking ? Everything seems fine since i've changed pcie gen 4 and with the display port .


----------



## Alastair

ManniX-ITA said:


> I've always had issues with SATA above 0.25 MHz; up to 0.5 MHz sporadic and above very quickly catastrophic.
> Around 1 MHz I've got M.2 corruption as well.


Damn you would think a few mhz would be within tolerance. Not 0.5mhz. Dang. 

I've been running 101 for a while. But maybe I got lucky. Adding that fifth sata ssd seems to be the straw that broke the camels back.


----------



## dansi

r3volt97 said:


> Morning Dansi -how much time we talking ? Everything seems fine since i've changed pcie gen 4 and with the display port .


IIRC mine died after 6 months of constant warnings. The back i/o parts, many of them arent able to detect the connections all the sudden 
But if yours is fine after the change, then there is no rush.


----------



## Nighthog

Alastair said:


> Damn you would think a few mhz would be within tolerance. Not 0.5mhz. Dang.
> 
> I've been running 101 for a while. But maybe I got lucky. Adding that fifth sata ssd seems to be the straw that broke the camels back.


X570 SATA controller is **** with regard to BCLK.
You need a third-party controller that can handle BCLK OC.
I tried a JMB582 2 port SATA controller, (m.2 2242 size) and it can work with 102.5 BCLK.

Picked the wrong one with this one, barely better than the X570 controller in tolerance in the end.
There should be other controllers that should work with a larger range but this one I tested was no good.

Be aware that BCLK usually means you need to use Manual OC for it to work out in the end. PBO will not be happy with too large BCLK without serious troubles with stability if you get it to boot and find your SATA drives. Even 102.0 BCLK might not work with PBO settings.

I've really only had good experience with X470 with BCLK but it needed to use PCIE gen2 & gen3 if I recall for any decent ranges and specific SATA ports if using the onboard SATA.

A graphics card that works with larger BCLK ranges is also required, not all tolerate large increases.
A RX 480 for example worked upto 130.0 BCLK on X470 a motherboard. But the processor was not gaining performance and only was running hotter with it so it was useless to keep using with a Ryzen 1700.

3800X I can't get it to run stable with any significant BCLK using PBO or SATA drives dropping.


----------



## 99belle99

Ah the days of my X58. 133MHz stock bclk which I set to 200MHz bclk for about 10 years and I could run it higher for benches. I gave it to my nephew and it is still running 200 bclk.


----------



## r3volt97

Morning peeps , 

can someone assist me with the BIOS settings for XMP to work , got 2x16gb of Gskill Royal Elite 14cl at 3600mhz but they capped at 2100 something and after enabling XMP , they sit at a laughable 1800 MHz. Checked with CPU-Z , the memory tab is empty. Having the last released BIOS .


----------



## ghiga_andrei

r3volt97 said:


> Morning peeps ,
> 
> can someone assist me with the BIOS settings for XMP to work , got 2x16gb of Gskill Royal Elite 14cl at 3600mhz but they capped at 2100 something and after enabling XMP , they sit at a laughable 1800 MHz. Checked with CPU-Z , the memory tab is empty. Having the last released BIOS .


1800MHz is correct for 3600 RAM since it is DDR (transfers data on both edges of the clock). This is normal.

Your memory tab in CPU-Z is probably empty because you have 4 DIMM slots and you correctly populated A2 and B2 whch means the first one is empty. You need to select DIMM 2 and 4 from CPU-Z in the memory tab.


----------



## 99belle99

r3volt97 said:


> Morning peeps ,
> 
> can someone assist me with the BIOS settings for XMP to work , got 2x16gb of Gskill Royal Elite 14cl at 3600mhz but they capped at 2100 something and after enabling XMP , they sit at a laughable 1800 MHz. Checked with CPU-Z , the memory tab is empty. Having the last released BIOS .


Yep you need to run 3800MHz RAM to get 1900MHz IF or 400Mhz for 2000MHz. bare in mind the 200 IF is pretty difficult to do. Some even have problems with 1900Mhz IF.


----------



## r3volt97

After the XMP , i see the RAM in RGB Fusion anymore ( it's back after i've closed iCue )

my VGA light is on altough there's no sign of issues

any advice on having my system recognize my Exos Enterprise please ? It's connected SAS to SATA


----------



## dosenfisch

So your Exos drive is an SAS drive? Then it won't work. It's possible to use SATA drives on an SAS controller, but not the other way around.


----------



## sl4y3r

Sorry if this has been answered before, i tried looking at the last few pages to see if this was covered but did not have any luck.

Issue : No boot. No lights, fans, display.

So, as soon as I flip the power switch on the wall (not the PC power switch), the RGB light on the VRM heatsink (top left of the board) flashes white for a fraction of a second. If this happens, my PC boots up perfectly.

But, twice in the last 6 months, roughly 3 months apart, i noticed my PC not booting at all. It's dead. No fans, debug LEDs, RGB, nothing. While the PC is in this state, i notited that the white LED flash i mentioned above isnt happening as soon as i turn on the power switch on the wall. The first time it happened i tried everything not sure i popped out the battery, but it came on. I waited 12hrs to see if it boots up by itself, but it did not. So, I googled and read that people have had luck after removing the CMOS battery, so i tried it and that did the trick for me, the 'white light' flashed and it booted to default BIOS. The first time it happened i was on a different BIOS version and now i am on the latest 36a. Any reasons for this ? Is this a faulty BIOS issue or a hardware issue?

Aorus x570 Pro Wifi (rev 1.2)
5800x
32GB 3200 HyperX C16 (on the QVL and Ryzen 5000 support list) XMP on
HCG 850 Gold (6 months old)
Gigabyte 1080ti
970 Evo Plus

no OC at all, only XMP and custom fan profiles are set in the BIOS.

Thanks!


----------



## Waltc

sl4y3r said:


> Sorry if this has been answered before, i tried looking at the last few pages to see if this was covered but did not have any luck.
> 
> Issue : No boot. No lights, fans, display.
> 
> So, as soon as I flip the power switch on the wall (not the PC power switch), the RGB light on the VRM heatsink (top left of the board) flashes white for a fraction of a second. If this happens, my PC boots up perfectly.
> 
> But, twice in the last 6 months, roughly 3 months apart, i noticed my PC not booting at all. It's dead. No fans, debug LEDs, RGB, nothing. While the PC is in this state, i notited that the white LED flash i mentioned above isnt happening as soon as i turn on the power switch on the wall. The first time it happened i tried everything not sure i popped out the battery, but it came on. I waited 12hrs to see if it boots up by itself, but it did not. So, I googled and read that people have had luck after removing the CMOS battery, so i tried it and that did the trick for me, the 'white light' flashed and it booted to default BIOS. The first time it happened i was on a different BIOS version and now i am on the latest 36a. Any reasons for this ? Is this a faulty BIOS issue or a hardware issue?
> 
> Aorus x570 Pro Wifi (rev 1.2)
> 5800x
> 32GB 3200 HyperX C16 (on the QVL and Ryzen 5000 support list) XMP on
> HCG 850 Gold (6 months old)
> Gigabyte 1080ti
> 970 Evo Plus
> 
> no OC at all, only XMP and custom fan profiles are set in the BIOS.
> 
> Thanks!


What cured it finally for me was purchasing a VESA-certified DP 1.4 4k/8k cable--I had to pop out the battery twice as I recall a couple of years ago, but after I changed out my DP cable I've never seen it since. I was under the mistaken--but logical--impression that if the cable displayed properly, then it had to be OK--but such was not the case. I note that I was using the very first DP 1.4 cable available from Amazon, a Club 3d purchased just shy of three years ago. Apparently it was wired wrong and some sort of trickle voltage was coming into the system by way of the miswired cable, and over time the charge built up until at last the UL safety circuits kicked in on the motherboard and it simply refused to boot until I popped the battery and gave it at least 15 minutes to drain. I'd pop it back in and the system would boot normally. I believe it would have continued to fail every so often had I not replaced the cable.


----------



## sl4y3r

Waltc said:


> What cured it finally for me was purchasing a VESA-certified DP 1.4 4k/8k cable--I had to pop out the battery twice as I recall a couple of years ago, but after I changed out my DP cable I've never seen it since. I was under the mistaken--but logical--impression that if the cable displayed properly, then it had to be OK--but such was not the case. I note that I was using the very first DP 1.4 cable available from Amazon, a Club 3d purchased just shy of three years ago. Apparently it was wired wrong and some sort of trickle voltage was coming into the system by way of the miswired cable, and over time the charge built up until at last the UL safety circuits kicked in on the motherboard and it simply refused to boot until I popped the battery and gave it at least 15 minutes to drain. I'd pop it back in and the system would boot normally. I believe it would have continued to fail every so often had I not replaced the cable.


Thanks for your reply. 

Very interesting.. I am using HDMI, I also have it coming to my PC via a Pioneer AV Receiver, so the trickle voltage is definitely a possibility. I am using an Amazon basics HDMI cable. 

Now that i think about it, I was using an Belkin Pure AV cable (which was 6+ years old) and never had a problem before. (I do not use 4K as my display is 1080p so old cables are ok). Could be a co-incidence but this first happened a month of so after i changed the cable.


----------



## r3volt97

FIXED ! cleared CMOS then proceeded to change pcie lane ( while HDMI was in ) and staying on DP , hdmi still doesn't work when pcie gen 4 is switched . Wonder if i wouldn't had power at all with the Asus Thor PSU . 
Notes : i don't get any CPU readout in Radeon Adrenalin , huge coil whine while in load
+ later this evening i tried a cold boot but with an exception , i forgot to put my Silverstone remote control into the usb port on the mobo , after firing it up it did not wish to boot through DP . Plugged HDMI then restarted , DP back on and it was on my welcome screen already . No usb powersurges or anything badly has happened yet so i won't go for RMA and waste time . 

Woke up to my pc being dead , no power on light on the mobo at all . The PSU i ve used before was a CX750F and now after i ve switched back to my fixed ROG Thor ( taken a bit of water inside while off ) it gives me flickering RAM , rbpx led from my Aqua computer attempts to start but shuts off , i can t spot any lights for the cmos and bios buttons either at the back . The chipset fan goes crazy and the error given is shown as being the cpu . After i switch off the PSU i do get power on the RAM and the other 3 mobo buttons


----------



## ManniX-ITA

I have released a first Alpha of BenchMaestro, enjoy 









BenchMaestro - CPU & GPU benchmarking and Tools Utility


Here's my very own benching and tools utility, hope you enjoy! Will be a constant Work in Progress of course :p https://github.com/mann1x/BenchMaestro Since it's made by someone that runs lots of benchmarks, there are some neat features: ConfigTag: name your configuration, will be part of the...




www.overclock.net


----------



## gvansly1

Hi All,
Anyone know how to identify the AGESA version of the Gigabyte X570*S *used for BIOS F1 [First Release]. I don't see it in HWiNFO, CPUZ and no reply from Gigabyte support.


----------



## OldBones

gvansly1 said:


> Hi All,
> Anyone know how to identify the AGESA version of the Gigabyte X570*S *used for BIOS F1 [First Release]. I don't see it in HWiNFO, CPUZ and no reply from Gigabyte support.



View attachment 2554142


I updated my 5950X/X570S Master to the F2 Bios simply because it contains the tried and proven AGESA ComboV2 1.2.0.3B which is the exact same Agesa version contained in Bios F35b that I currently run problem free in my other 3900X/X570 Master rig. The F1 bios ran fine but the upgrade to F2 was simply all about running AGESA ComboV2 1.2.0.3B

Using the X570 Master Bios page as a guide we can only assume the X570S Master Bios F1 contains AMD AGESA ComboV2 1.2.0.2


----------



## gvansly1_8906

OldBones said:


> View attachment 2554142
> 
> 
> I updated my 5950X/X570S Master to the F2 Bios simply because it contains the tried and proven AGESA ComboV2 1.2.0.3B which is the exact same Agesa version contained in Bios F35b that I currently run problem free in my other 3900X/X570 Master rig. The F1 bios ran fine but the upgrade to F2 was simply all about running AGESA ComboV2 1.2.0.3B
> 
> Using the X570 Master Bios page as a guide we can only assume the X570S Master Bios F1 contains AMD AGESA ComboV2 1.2.0.2


Thanks for the insight Oldbones! Updated to F2...


----------



## OldBones

Made an interesting discovery regarding Windows Power Plans and my 5950X/X570S Master. On 'Balanced' the CPU CCD #1 gets 66.6% usage when Benchmarking and CPU CCD #2 gets 33.3%. CCD #1 runs 10% warmer than CCD #2 as a result. This unbalanced power distribution also results in lower overall test scores. 

When the Power Plan is on 'High Performance' both CCD's are used equally. Both CCD's and processor package runs 5% to 10% cooler and overall test scores are higher. Not by a lot but by a noticeable difference. Minimum Idle temps remain the same on both Power Plans.

I don't think Vermeer 5000 series processors like Windows "Balanced" power plan much. I have recreated these results a few times over the last few days on Win 10 latest.

Just an observation on a boring Sunday afternoon.........


----------



## lum-x

not sure if anyone saw this
AMD Radeon Software Reportedly Alters CPU Settings Without User Knowledge


----------



## AdiSImpson

OldBones said:


> I don't think Vermeer 5000 series processors like Windows "Balanced" power plan much. I have recreated these results a few times over the last few days on Win 10 latest.


After installing the AMD Chipset Drivers the Default Power Plans are altered. I have the best results after restoring Power Plans. i can speak here for my 1 CCD 5800X, dont know how this performs with 2 CCD.


----------



## dansi

with vermeer, i get the best results using energy saving mode in windows 10. any body else have the same findings?


----------



## Kodo28

lum-x said:


> not sure if anyone saw this
> AMD Radeon Software Reportedly Alters CPU Settings Without User Knowledge


Very bad publication with lot of false info, like "current speculation is that the integration of AMD's Ryzen Master module into the Adrenalin version 22.3.1 software or later r"...This is wrong, Ryzen Master module has been integrated since last year with release 21.9.1. and since that time Adrenalin is able to change CPU overclocking or reset CPU to default values.
AMD Radeon Software Auto Overclock and Windows 11 ... - AMD Community


----------



## Blameless

Kodo28 said:


> Ryzen Master module has been integrated since last year with release 21.9.1. and since that time Adrenalin is able to change CPU overclocking or reset CPU to default values.


Yeah, this has been around for a while.

Was still annoying and I've been disabling the RyzenMaster task since they first integrated it.


----------



## ghiga_andrei

They acknowledged the issue in the latest Adrenalin release notes, will probably be fixed in the future.


https://www.amd.com/en/support/kb/release-notes/rn-rad-win-22-4-1


----------



## OldBones

dansi said:


> with vermeer, i get the best results using energy saving mode in windows 10. any body else have the same findings?


Never thought of trying that. I'll give it a go and see what happens. Thanks


----------



## Hammerkeg

F36B got removed from the 570 Master page for some reason.


----------



## overpower

F36c available for aorus ultra








Waiting for the usual testars on the vddg bug to test 😄
Date 01/03. lol


Hammerkeg said:


> F36B got removed from the 570 Master page for some reason.


----------



## Waltc

ghiga_andrei said:


> They acknowledged the issue in the latest Adrenalin release notes, will probably be fixed in the future.
> 
> 
> https://www.amd.com/en/support/kb/release-notes/rn-rad-win-22-4-1


I was sort of surprised to see that--I have an AMD GPU and a 3900X and haven't seen any bios changes from whatever I do with the Adrenalins--which is a lot, especially after a new driver release. OTOH, I've known for a long time that Ryzen Master will make changes to the bios when testing/applying settings (so I make mine manually.) I even checked immediately by making and enforcing Adrenalin profiles/Global profiles right after reading the Tom's scuttlebutt (site is always down on AMD for some reason.) I saw no signs of bios changes.


----------



## Waltc

overpower said:


> F36c available for aorus ultra
> View attachment 2555022
> 
> Waiting for the usual testars on the vddg bug to test 😄
> Date 01/03. lol
> 
> View attachment 2555023


Yep, was kind of surprised to see no testing reports on F36c here as of yet...


----------



## Waltc

AdiSImpson said:


> After installing the AMD Chipset Drivers the Default Power Plans are altered. I have the best results after restoring Power Plans. i can speak here for my 1 CCD 5800X, dont know how this performs with 2 CCD.


With my 2CCD 3900X the 1st CCD always runs hotter than the second, even with AMD's high-performance PP active. That's probably normal. I suspect that what Oldbones sees is Zen 3 only, apparently. difference in CCD temps isn't much--usually 2-3 degrees, but it can be much bigger when exercising the CPU in a game or benchmark.


----------



## overpower

F36c for aorus ultra seems to be down again in international. Maybe because they had 01/03 (dd/mm) as a date?

Edit: It's back up again. Lol


----------



## ryouiki

Waltc said:


> release. OTOH, I've known for a long time that Ryzen Master will make changes to the bios when testing/applying settings (so I make mine manually.) I even checked immediately by making and enforcing Adrenalin profiles/Global profiles right after reading the Tom's scuttlebutt (site is always down on AMD for some reason.) I saw no signs of bios changes.


I believe the CPU overclocking is only available on 5xxx CPU's, but can't really confirm since I do not install the actual Radeon Software/only install the drivers.


----------



## matthew87

F36c is up now for the Master 



https://download.gigabyte.com/FileList/BIOS/mb_bios_x570-aorus-master_f36c.zip?v=7876273f55adade6883cbc2ef2cb0167



Notes state return of auto oc value to bios


----------



## ryouiki

matthew87 said:


> F36c is up now for the Master


I wonder if this has the VDDG fix / new setting for VDDG per CCX that showed up in one of the BIOS's Gigabyte support was provided people for Aorus Pro... though that was based on AGESA 1.2.0.6c


----------



## OldBones

Waltc said:


> With my 2CCD 3900X the 1st CCD always runs hotter than the second, even with AMD's high-performance PP active. That's probably normal. I suspect that what Oldbones sees is Zen 3 only, apparently. difference in CCD temps isn't much--usually 2-3 degrees, but it can be much bigger when exercising the CPU in a game or benchmark.


 Well the 3900x is actually a 3950X chip with 4 crippled/locked cores. I researched and found that out when I saw that both the 3900X and 3950X showed almost identical Single Thread scores on the Passmark results web site. PassMark - CPU Benchmarks - List of Benchmarked CPUs 

I'm surprised nobody online has modded a Bios to unlock the 4 locked cores like they did years ago on another series of AMD chips.

Anyhoo, I haven't paid attention to CCD temps on my 3900x yet as I've been using my 5950X machine only.


----------



## 99belle99

OldBones said:


> Well the 3900x is actually a 3950X chip with 4 crippled/locked cores. I researched and found that out when I saw that both the 3900X and 3950X showed almost identical Single Thread scores on the Passmark results web site. PassMark - CPU Benchmarks - List of Benchmarked CPUs
> 
> I'm surprised nobody online has modded a Bios to unlock the 4 locked cores like they did years ago on another series of AMD chips.
> 
> Anyhoo, I haven't paid attention to CCD temps on my 3900x yet as I've been using my 5950X machine only.


They could have two faulty cores which is usually how they do it rather than disabling two but who knows.


----------



## Blameless

99belle99 said:


> They could have two faulty cores which is usually how they do it rather than disabling two but who knows.


It's very unlikely that the majority of 3900X/5900Xes have two CCDs each with two defective cores. The cores could be outright defective, binning failures, or just fused off for market segmentation reasons if they had more good dies than they could sell for full price.


----------



## Wolverine2349

lum-x said:


> not sure if anyone saw this
> AMD Radeon Software Reportedly Alters CPU Settings Without User Knowledge



Is this something to be concerned about with manual overclocking CPU through BIOS if I have PBO disabled and set static frequency and vcore for all cores on a 5900X?


----------



## KedarWolf

X570 AORUS MASTER (rev. 1.0) Support | Motherboard - GIGABYTE Global 

New chipset drivers.


----------



## ryouiki

KedarWolf said:


> X570 AORUS MASTER (rev. 1.0) Support | Motherboard - GIGABYTE Global
> 
> New chipset drivers.


According to included release notes/versions this is functionally identical for X570 to what is on AMD's website with the exception of the new "driver" for the 5800X3D.


----------



## OldBones

Sadly No point in waiting to buy a Ryzen 7 5800X3D Desktop CPU. 
AMD Ryzen 7 5800X3D Desktop CPU Benchmarks Leak Out, Synthetic Workloads Show Little To No Improvement








AMD Ryzen 7 5800X3D Synthetic Benchmarks Leak Out - The FPS Review


A peek at the AMD Ryzen 7 5800X3D's performance with synthetic, non-gaming workloads has leaked out courtesy of Peru-based hardware site XanxoGaming. The upcoming 8C/16T chip with 3D V-Cache technology scored 1493/15060 (1T/nT) in Cinebench R23, 1639/10498 in Geekbench 5, and 617/6506 in CPU-Z.




www.thefpsreview.com


----------



## 99belle99

OldBones said:


> Sadly No point in waiting to buy a Ryzen 7 5800X3D Desktop CPU.
> AMD Ryzen 7 5800X3D Desktop CPU Benchmarks Leak Out, Synthetic Workloads Show Little To No Improvement
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AMD Ryzen 7 5800X3D Synthetic Benchmarks Leak Out - The FPS Review
> 
> 
> A peek at the AMD Ryzen 7 5800X3D's performance with synthetic, non-gaming workloads has leaked out courtesy of Peru-based hardware site XanxoGaming. The upcoming 8C/16T chip with 3D V-Cache technology scored 1493/15060 (1T/nT) in Cinebench R23, 1639/10498 in Geekbench 5, and 617/6506 in CPU-Z.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.thefpsreview.com


I knew once the chip was announced they would not give any synthetic benchmarks any improvements. The improvements are in some games. As was shown by a shadow of the tomb raider benchmark that leaked. Beating the two best Intel chips while using a lower tier graphics card while Intel used the best Nvidia graphics card.


----------



## catpls

Waiting for F36c testers on the Aorus master


----------



## overpower

catpls said:


> Waiting for F36c testers on the Aorus master


Same thing for ultra.

Or actually, I dont know if the vddg bug really affects me. I'm using these settings now on F34. Should I try it anyway? Will I have any negative impact?


----------



## trurl

catpls said:


> Waiting for F36c testers on the Aorus master


Tested it, system crashed on Suspend and Hibernate. Went back to F35 because i couldn't find 36b. Found this page via google, registered to tell you that 36c has problems :3


----------



## MrBeer

trurl said:


> Tested it, system crashed on Suspend and Hibernate. Went back to F35 because i couldn't find 36b. Found this page via google, registered to tell you that 36c has problems :3


 https://download.gigabyte.com/FileList/BIOS/mb_bios_x570-aorus-master_f36b.zip


----------



## des2k...

what's the best bios on this board for Zen3 OC?


----------



## overpower

des2k... said:


> what's the best bios on this board for Zen3 OC?


This thread is for the whole lineup of the aorus x570. Im still using F34 on my aorus ultra. Latest with rebar and not vddg bug. Also great mem oc (see above)


----------



## dansi

i been using F35 wity no bug either, but after updating latest amd chipset drivers, i am seeing.....damn Amd! 

A corrected hardware error has occurred.
Reported by component: Processor Core
Error Source: Unknown Error Source
Error Type: Bus/Interconnect Error
Processor APIC ID: 0


----------



## coolroy

catpls said:


> Waiting for F36c testers on the Aorus master


No problems with the latest bios....but still getting USB related issues on cold boot,, dam dam dam.


----------



## OldBones

coolroy said:


> No problems with the latest bios....but still getting USB related issues on cold boot,, dam dam dam.


You guys running 5000 series chips on X570 Master boards really need to do yourself a favor and upgrade to a X570S Master mobo. Gigabyte did a lot more refining than just removing the chipset fan in this newer Master version. Hardware performance is way up. Bugs are non existent. 
My 3900X/X570 Master setup is a solid workhorse (other than the odd USB issue) But my 5950X/X570S Master is in a class of it's own. Flawless perfection is the only way to describe the way the X570S boots, runs and performs. Very impressive indeed.


----------



## coolroy

OldBones said:


> You guys running 5000 series chips on X570 Master boards really need to do yourself a favor and upgrade to a X570S Master mobo. Gigabyte did a lot more refining than just removing the chipset fan in this newer Master version. Hardware performance is way up. Bugs are non existent.
> My 3900X/X570 Master setup is a solid workhorse (other than the odd USB issue) But my 5950X/X570S Master is in a class of it's own. Flawless perfection is the only way to describe the way the X570S boots, runs and performs. Very impressive indeed.


Was using 3900X and had issues with usb but didn't really check what was wrong, then on the same X570 Aorus Mastert (rev1.0) I upgraded to 5900X.

Waiting on a Powered USB hub to be delivered as I suspect my Steel series Apex pro is too much power draw for this board.

Will update when/if the Powered hub arrives and USB cold boot issues solved.


----------



## des2k...

overpower said:


> This thread is for the whole lineup of the aorus x570. Im still using F34 on my aorus ultra. Latest with rebar and not vddg bug. Also great mem oc (see above)


thanks, I have F34 on the aorus master with 3900x

Getting my 5900x today, so I'll keep this bios and test. Hope I can run 3800cl14 on this new chip.

Have 1.2soc, vddg io 1029mv , vddg ccd 960mv, vddp 930mv with the 3900x.

I think I'll start at auto values for 3600cl14 on the Zen3.


----------



## Waltc

OldBones said:


> You guys running 5000 series chips on X570 Master boards really need to do yourself a favor and upgrade to a X570S Master mobo. Gigabyte did a lot more refining than just removing the chipset fan in this newer Master version. Hardware performance is way up. Bugs are non existent.
> My 3900X/X570 Master setup is a solid workhorse (other than the odd USB issue) But my 5950X/X570S Master is in a class of it's own. Flawless perfection is the only way to describe the way the X570S boots, runs and performs. Very impressive indeed.


Thanks for the comments...good to know. Chipset fan has never bothered me--I don't believe I've ever heard it running, btw.... Going on 3-years old on my x570 Aorus Master 1.0 board--it's still functioning but when it runs I never hear it. The latest Argus Monitor now picks up the PCH fan--which I had to figure out, actually. I leave it on bios control through Argus--never hear it--but if I juice the little fan to ~5000 rpms, I can definitely hear the ZEEEEEEE_E_E_E_E... So I set it to bios control and it always sits there at 0 RPMs.

What AGESA are you running? Just interested. I would hope it would be a lot better because it's so much newer! From what I recall, it also includes another NVMe .M2 slot in exchange for one less Ethernet controller--which is OK, because I only use the 2.5GB RealTek anyway. 

From what I recall the S does not include a dual bios with mechanical switches, right?

I'm having problems...started getting the "*bios image denied*" which a ctrl-Alt-Del fixes every time. (if you ever see this just do a 3-finger salute and you should boot right up, all bios settings intact.) This is a new one for me--I've never seen that one before--started with F36c. 

Also, do you use the onboard sound with Earphones? How is it? 

I cannot tell if the problem is the flash ram on my board wearing out, or whether it's the buggy capsule bios thing they started with F35. Compounding things, I'm running advanced betas of Win11 and getting in-game problems relating to sound, for the first time. 

I guess I'm going to have to do a Q-Flash + and drop back to F34--once you go to F35, regular Q-flash is useless to go to pre-F35 bioses.

The S is beginning to look very, very good right now... Plus I'm planning a Zen3 CPU in the near future...Still, if this is nothing but a buggy bios I'd hate to replace the board before GB debugs these with F36 final. I think I should get at least five years out of this board...

Decisions, decisions....


----------



## rob-tech

OldBones said:


> You guys running 5000 series chips on X570 Master boards really need to do yourself a favor and upgrade to a X570S Master mobo. Gigabyte did a lot more refining than just removing the chipset fan in this newer Master version. Hardware performance is way up. Bugs are non existent.
> My 3900X/X570 Master setup is a solid workhorse (other than the odd USB issue) But my 5950X/X570S Master is in a class of it's own. Flawless perfection is the only way to describe the way the X570S boots, runs and performs. Very impressive indeed.


What exactly makes it so special, and what do you mean by higher hardware performance? The X570S uses the same X570 chipset, it is identical with no technical differences whatsoever, the only difference is a marketing one as the board has more robust heatsinks like my X570 Aorus Xtreme (the first true X570S).

On my X570 Aorus Xtreme rev 1.0, I have a 3950x 16 core and haven't had a single USB issue or disconnect with any of the ports, never seen a WHEA error, all power management and sleep works perfectly and performance in benchmarks is always at the top percentiles for this hardware. Apart from the well known TPM bug causing audio stutter and momentary system freezes about once per week which is due to be fixed in May, it is all flawless and I run a full PCIe 4.0 system with 2 NVMe drives. My belief is that there are boards with faulty USB hub chips out there if people still have issues after the BIOS fixes.

I'm moving to a 5950x soon and apart from AMD's sloppy binning and quality control (which may require exchanging the CPU like my original 3950x), I expect there to be no issues unless I receive another lemon CPU. I will test thoroughly within the 30 days return window to ensure there are no issues.


----------



## OldBones

rob-tech said:


> What exactly makes it so special, and what do you mean by higher hardware performance? The X570S uses the same X570 chipset, it is identical with no technical differences whatsoever, the only difference is a marketing one as the board has more robust heatsinks like my X570 Aorus Xtreme (the first true X570S).
> 
> On my X570 Aorus Xtreme rev 1.0, I have a 3950x 16 core and haven't had a single USB issue or disconnect with any of the ports, never seen a WHEA error, all power management and sleep works perfectly and performance in benchmarks is always at the top percentiles for this hardware. Apart from the well known TPM bug causing audio stutter and momentary system freezes about once per week which is due to be fixed in May, it is all flawless and I run a full PCIe 4.0 system with 2 NVMe drives. My belief is that there are boards with faulty USB hub chips out there if people still have issues after the BIOS fixes.
> 
> I'm moving to a 5950x soon and apart from AMD's sloppy binning and quality control (which may require exchanging the CPU like my original 3950x), I expect there to be no issues unless I receive another lemon CPU. I will test thoroughly within the 30 days return window to ensure there are no issues.


Just posting my own personal experiences and opinion Bud. And unless YOU were personally involved in the development of the X570S boards how the hell would you know what was or wasn't improved along the way? Do you actually think AMD or Gigabyte would spend tens of millions just to develop, release and market the exact same old X570 chipset boards with zero improvements except no Chipset fan? Once again, just MY opinion.......


----------



## des2k...

I guess I have some overclocking to do. My 5900x is B2 stepping.
Stock 142w +3600cl14 mem on auto voltages(soc,vddg,vddp.

r23 avx is 4.375mhz all core at a cool 49c lol

It's boosting to 4.8-4.9 for windows, and I see some 4.95 and 4.925 peaks.

*Hwinfo clocks*









*cinebench r23*









B2 stepping ?









*r23 stock 142w with few background apps*
all core was 4.4 peaks 1.15v 50c temps
single core was 4.9, 60c temps

looks normal for score from what I see on google; temps are very weird and low  vs my3900x


----------



## des2k...

Auto soc, vddg, vddp was easy to boot 1900IF on this new 5900x. Quick MT & will do 1h P95 before longer test. Audio,usb seem stable, no whea errors on hwinfo.

I want to try 3866+ but I might be limited since I'm using 4x8 and I think the QVL stops around 3866 for 4x8 bdie kits.


----------



## rob-tech

des2k... said:


> Auto soc, vddg, vddp was easy to boot 1900IF on this new 5900x. Quick MT & will do 1h P95 before longer test. Audio,usb seem stable, no whea errors on hwinfo.
> 
> I want to try 3866+ but I might be limited since I'm using 4x8 and I think the QVL stops around 3866 for 4x8 bdie kits.
> View attachment 2555845


That looks really good especially the temps. Are those SOC voltages of 1.175 at stock with just the XMP settings applied, or did you tweak them, as they seem really high? On my system with a 3950x and 3200 CL14 ram the BIOS sets 1.08 V for the SOC with the Xtreme and everything is rock solid. 

Do not worry if you have a launch day style board with the original memory traces, people have reported that they can do XMP at 4000 MTs with 4x8GB no problem (the QVL is just rubbish), so happy overclocking of the ram and good luck.

Make sure that you do a round of CoreCycler to validate the stability, in addition to the usual tests as AMD has sloppy quality control and there is an 83 page thread on the 5950x being unstable at stock and causing reboot issues.

As you seem to be based in Canada, where did you buy your 5900x from? The reason I ask is because I also want a 5950x with the B2 stepping and am wondering if I order now what my chances of getting the best version (also in Canada).


----------



## KedarWolf

My new CL14 3600 Royal Elite is an excellent bin, second kit, first kit sucked, I sent back to Newegg for a same replacement kit.

Might help I have a two DIMM slot MSI X570S Unify-X Max motherboard. RAM at 1.5v, VTTs at .730v.

But this is TM5 stable. This is 1000% 1 cycle 1usmus_v3 TM5. I've never had it pass this then fail 25 cycles default 1usmus_v3. And it takes less than an hour to run.

And yes, I follow and lurk in this thread often.


----------



## des2k...

rob-tech said:


> That looks really good especially the temps. Are those SOC voltages of 1.175 at stock with just the XMP settings applied, or did you tweak them, as they seem really high? On my system with a 3950x and 3200 CL14 ram the BIOS sets 1.08 V for the SOC with the Xtreme and everything is rock solid.
> 
> Do not worry if you have a launch day style board with the original memory traces, people have reported that they can do XMP at 4000 MTs with 4x8GB no problem (the QVL is just rubbish), so happy overclocking of the ram and good luck.
> 
> Make sure that you do a round of CoreCycler to validate the stability, in addition to the usual tests as AMD has sloppy quality control and there is an 83 page thread on the 5950x being unstable at stock and causing reboot issues.
> 
> As you seem to be based in Canada, where did you buy your 5900x from? The reason I ask is because I also want a 5950x with the B2 stepping and am wondering if I order now what my chances of getting the best version (also in Canada).


was from amazon.ca but I don't think amazon.ca stocks /price matches the 5950x like newegg.ca / canada computers


----------



## des2k...

KedarWolf said:


> My new CL14 3600 Royal Elite is an excellent bin, second kit, first kit sucked, I sent back to Newegg for a same replacement kit.
> 
> Might help I have a two DIMM slot MSI X570S Unify-X Max motherboard. RAM at 1.5v, VTTs at .730v.
> 
> But this is TM5 stable. This is 1000% 1 cycle 1usmus_v3 TM5. I've never had it pass this then fail 25 cycles default 1usmus_v3. And it takes less than an hour to run.
> 
> And yes, I follow and lurk in this thread often.


Very nice, about the same with
2 4400cl19 patriot kits (they have diff serial numbers) 4x8gb











with High performance powerplan


----------



## DustyBob

Deleted (Lacking answers, no help, not worth it...)


----------



## des2k...

[QUOT


DustyBob said:


> *How, can i reduce the Power Consumption in IDLE State?*
> W10x64 Minimal Power Scheme selected
> 
> *Wattmeter in Powerplug: *(without Monitor, Sound, just on the PSU Plug)
> Jumping around 75W (Idle + yt plays something in background, via Firefox)
> 
> *HWInfo:*
> CPU PPT : 34,4w
> Chipset from second Sensor : 18,5w
> GPU (GEN3) : 8,6w
> 2 of 8 Fans spins around 400RPM (the others are in STOP Mode)
> 4 DIMs (Seems that they can not lower their MHZ dynamicly in IDLE, why?)
> 1 NVME (GEN3)
> How i can Add these Values, to get thoose 75W?
> 
> *Bios F35 on Master Settings: *Not all, cause to much submenus and doubled entrys!
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> CPU Clock Control                  Auto    100.00Mhz
> Spread Spectrum Control            Enabled (Little Fluctuation of Mhz to wipe out identic E-fields, in cost of some Mhz)
> CPU Ratio Mode                     ALL Cores 35.00
> CPU Clock Ratio                    Auto
> Precision Boost Overdrive          Advanced
> PBO Limits                         Manual
> PPT Limit [W]                      88 (Standard for 65W for better Ratio of Flops per Watt)
> TDC Limit [A]                      0
> EDC Limit [A]                      0
> Precision Boost Overdrive Scalar   Auto
> Max CPU Boost Clock Override       0 Mhz
> 
> *Advanced CPU Settings
> Core Performance Boost             Auto
> SVM Mode                           Enabled (for some VMs, not sure if it has bad Sideeffects)
> AMD Cool&Quiet function            Enabled (Seems not to Work anymore - before Ryzen, Throttledown saved energy)
> PPC Adjustment                     PState 0
> Global C-state Control             Auto (Enabled)
> Power Supply Idle Control          Low Current Idle
> CCD Control                        Auto
> Downcore Control                   Auto
> SMT Mode                           Auto
> CPPC                               Auto (Enabled)
> CPPC Preferred Cores               Auto (Enabled)
> 
> Extreme Memory Profile(X.M.P.)     Profile 1
> XMP High Frequency Support         Auto
> System Memory Multiplier           Auto
> FCLK Frequency                     Auto
> UCLK DIV1 MODE                     Auto
> 
> *Advanced Memory Settings
> Power Down Enable                  Enabled (Not sure if its working as it should)
> 
> CPU Vcore                          Auto  1.200V
> Dynamic Vcore(DVID)                Auto  +0.00000V (Greyed Out)
> VCORE SOC                          Auto  1.200V
> Dynamic Vcore SOC(DVID)            Auto  +0.00000V (Greyed Out)
> CPU VDD18                          Auto  1.800V
> CPU VDD                            Auto
> PM_CLDO12                          Auto  1.200V
> PM_1VSOC                           Auto  1.000V
> PM_1V8                             Auto  1.800V
> DRAM Voltage (CH A/B)              Auto  1.200V
> DDRVPP Voltage (CH A/B)            Auto  2.500V
> DRAM Termination (CH A/B)          Auto
> VDDP Voltage Control               Auto
> VDDG Voltage Control               Auto
> 
> *CPU/VRM Settings
> CPU Vcore Loadline Calibration     Auto
> Vcore SOC Loadline Calibration     Auto
> CPU Vcore Protection               Auto  350.0mV
> CPU Vcore SOC Protection           Auto  350.0mV
> CPU Vcore Current Protection       Auto
> PWM Phase Control                  Auto
> 
> *Platform Power
> AC Back                            Always Off
> ErP                                Disabled (Turns off USB,LAN,... to bring the system under 1W in S3, Disables Wake on Mouse Move!)
> Soft-Off by PWR-BT?TN              Delay 4 Sec.
> Power Loading                      Disabled (Dummy LOAD for old PSUs)
> Resume by Alarm                    Disabled
> Wake on LAN                        Disabled
> High Precicion Event Timer         Enabled (Should it be OFF in windows for Ryzen?)
> 
> *IO Ports
> Initial Display Output             PCIe 1 Slot
> HD Autio Controller                Enabled
> PCIEX16 Bifurcation                Auto
> Above 4G Decoding                  Enabled
> Re-Size BAR Support                Disabled (My GPU could do it, if NV would allow it)
> F_USB31C Gen Speed                 Auto
> Onboard LAN1 Controller (Intel)    Disabled
> Onboard LAN2 Controller (Realtek)  Enabled
> 
> **USB Configuration
> Legacy USB Support                 Enabled
> XHCI Hand-off                      Enabled
> USB Mass Storage Driver Support    Enabled
> PORT 60/64 Emulation               Disabled
> 
> **SATA Configuration
> SATA Mode                          AHCI
> NVME RAID mode                     Disabled
> Chipset SATA Port Enable           Disabled
> 
> *Miscellaneous
> LEDs in System Power On State      OFF
> LEDs in Sleep, Hibernation,...     ON (Not Working!)
> Onboard Button Light               OFF
> Onboard Debug Port LED             OFF
> PCIeX16 Slot Configuration         GEN3 (Not sure if 2 or 4 are worse or better on GEN3 Devices)
> PCIe Slot Configuration            GEN3 (Not sure if 2 or 4 are worse or better on GEN3 Devices)
> PCIe A?SPM Mode                    L0s And L1 Entry
> 3DMark01 Enhancement               Disabled
> IOMMU                              Auto
> TSME                               Auto
> AMD CPU fTPM                       Disabled (Off, to force W11 Incompatibity)
> 
> **Trusted Computing
> Security Device Support            Enable
> Disable Block Sid                  Disabled
> 
> *AMD CBS
> 
> **XFR Enhancement
> Precision Boost Overdrive          Auto
> Precision Boost Overdrive Scalar   Auto
> FCLK Frequency                     Auto
> SOC OVERCLOCK VID                   48
> UCLK DIV1 MODE                     Auto
> VDDP Voltage Control               Auto
> VDDG Voltage Control               Auto
> SoC/Uncore OC Mode                 Auto
> LN2 Mode                           Auto
> 
> **Custom Core PStates
> Custom Pstate0                     Auto
> 
> NUMA nodes per Socket              Auto
> Memory Interleaving                Auto
> ACS Enable                         Auto
> PCIe ARI Support                   Auto
> PCIe 10 Bit Tag Support            Auto
> 
> **CPU Common Options
> 
> ***Performance
> 
> ***Prefetcher settings
> L1 Stream HW Prefetcher            Auto
> L2 Stream HW Prefetcher            Auto
> 
> ***Core Watchdog
> Core Watchdog Timer Enable         Auto
> 
> Core Performance Boost             Auto
> Global C-state Cpntrol             Auto
> Power Supply Idle Support          Low Current Idle
> SEV ASID Count                     Auto
> SEC-ES ASID Space Limit Control    Auto
> Streaming Stores Control           Auto
> Lacal AP?IC Mode                   Auto
> ACPI_CST C1 Declaration            Auto
> MCA error thresh enable            Auto
> PPIN Opt-in                        Auto
> IndirectBranch Prediction Specul.  Auto
> 
> **DF Common Options
> 
> ***Scrubber
> DRAM scrub time                    Auto
> Poison scrubber control            Auto
> Redirect scubber control           Auto
> Redirect scrubber limit            Auto
> 
> ***Memory Addressing
> NUMA nodes per socket              Auto
> Memory interleaving                Auto
> Memory interleaving size           Auto
> 1TB remap                          Auto
> DRAM map inversion                 Auto
> 
> ***ACPI
> ACPI SRAT L3 Cache As NUMA Domain  Auto
> ACPI SLIT Distance Control         Auto
> ACPI SLIT remote relative distance Auto
> 
> ***Link
> GMI encryption control             Auto
> xGMI encryption control            Auto
> CAKE CRC perf bpounds Control      Auto
> 4-link xGMI max speed              Auto
> 3-link xGMI max speed              Auto
> xGMI TXEQ Mode                     Auto
> PcsCG control                      Auto
> 
> Disable DF>Ext downstream IP SFP   Auto
> Disbale DF sync flood propagation  Auto
> CC6 memory region encryption       Auto
> Memory Clear                       Auto
> 
> **UMC Common Options
> 
> ***DDR4 Common Options
> ****DRAM Timing Configuration
> ****DRAM Controller Configuration
> ****CAD Bus Configuration
> ****Data Bus Configuration
> ****Common RAS
> ****Security
> ****Phy Configuration
> 
> ***DRAM Memory Mapping
> ***NVDIMM
> ***Memory MBIST
> 
> **NBIO Common Options
> IOMMU                              Auto
> 
> ***XFR Enhancement
> ACS Enable                         Auto
> PCIe ARI Support                   Auto
> PCIe ARI Enumeration               Auto
> PCIe 10 Bit Tag Support            Auto
> HD Audio Enable                    Auto
> 
> ****SMU Common Options
> Enable AER Cap                     Auto
> Early Link Speed                   Auto
> Presence Detect Select mode        Auto
> Preferred IO                       Auto
> CV test                            Auto
> Loopback Mode                      Auto
> SRIS                               Auto
> 
> *AMD Overclocking
> Precision Boost Overdrive          Advanced
> PBO Limits                         Manual
> PPT Limit [W]                      88
> TDC Limit [A]                      0
> EDC Limit [A]                      0
> Precision Boost Overdrive Scalar   Auto
> Max CPU Boost Clock Override       0 Mhz
> Platform Thermal Throttle Limit    Auto
> SoC/Uncore OC Mode                 Enabled
> SoC Voltage                        0
> 
> VDDP Voltage Control               Auto
> VDDG Voltage Control               Auto
> NUMA nodes per socket              Auto
> LN2 Mode                           Auto
> 
> *PC Health
> *Smart Fan 5
> Boot
> CSM Suport                         Disabled [Compatibility Support Module for (MBR) Support]


I don't think you'll get better idle power as far as cpu. Firefox/yotube is not really idle.

Ryzen cores can drop to 1w for idle if cstates,idle set to low and cool/quiet are working on your bios.

Cpu soc should also drop to 8w often if you're not using xmp.

IF, cpu cache is tricky, as the cpu will always keep it active at 10w or so even with DF cstate on.

So at best, for cpu package is ~22w if you're not touching your mouse and no background stuff starts on your OS.

Very different with Intel as they have really good idle/low power states vs Ryzen.


----------



## DustyBob

Deleted (Lacking answers, no help, not worth it...)


----------



## overpower

DustyBob said:


> Not sure, how you "define" Idle state, for me Idle is when CPU is between 0 and 1% Usage, because some lowend tasks a Pentium I could handle runs in the background...
> Ok, when everthing is off, no music, no browsing, no nothing & xmp off, it falls down to 50w on the Plug, but this would (normally) just be a short time period, before S3...
> 
> XMP Disabled use something like 2W per DIMM less, but i got a BSOD after Disabling XMP yesterday, and S3 is Still disabled, cause on F35 the USB2 Ports & Bluetooth stopped working after S3...
> Anyway, maybe someone knows, other Bios Options that could save Power (maybe using the intel adapter instead of realtek, or decrase something else, or using a BT Device for Sound instead of the Inbuild.
> 
> A littlebit i even wonder, why the chipset took so much, - the first PCI Slot, and the First NVME Slot are handled by the CPU or not? -> did it save something to change them to NVME2 and PCI2 and using chipset instead the cpu? Or go down to PCI Gen2?
> 
> -> I saw a picture from a Ryzen 3400G just ripping out 7,8W from the plug in Idle...


You'll achieve the lowest package power by turning to the power saver windows profile.

Other than that, dont you have case fans, LEDs on your mb/gpu/ram/case? MB and Gpu also consumes power on idle. Also, on your plug measurements, count your psu efficiency too. If it's a gold, at idle it will be around 88%, so the value is up by +12% of what the components actually consume.

With yt background, your cpu needs to process the yt video, send a signal to the audio chip/card etc... so not really idle



DustyBob said:


> *Wattmeter in Powerplug: *(without Monitor, Sound, just on the PSU Plug)
> Jumping around 75W (Idle + yt plays something in background, via Firefox)
> 
> *HWInfo:*
> CPU PPT : 34,4w
> Chipset from second Sensor : 18,5w
> GPU (GEN3) : 8,6w
> 2 of 8 Fans spins around 400RPM (the others are in STOP Mode) 2w
> 4 DIMs (Seems that they can not lower their MHZ dynamicly in IDLE, why?) 3 for every 8 gb, so 12?
> 1 NVME (GEN3) 3+ since it\s not idle
> How i can Add these Values, to get thoose 75W?


Well, even without accounting the efficiency, numbers check out. So 75ish. Your wall plug should be +12%, so 83ish (ok some monitoring didn't update on time, so theres the difference. At the time of the wall plug measurement, your cpu could be consuming only 28 for example).

Anyway, if you wanted a low wattage pc for nas/server/plex whatever, it's the wrong choice. You could have built a pi system for that, or smth mitx with a low consume cpu with onboard graphics.

Btw next time, try sharing your pc specs. We cant measure the power consumption from guessing. Also, that 3400g have onboard graphics, and I guess it's a lower tier cpu than yours.









that's my 3700x with power saver enabled. And stays there the whole time.


----------



## DustyBob

Deleted (Lacking answers, no help, not worth it...)


----------



## des2k...

DustyBob said:


> Hey,
> 
> MB: X570 Aorus Master Rev 1.0 (Bios F35) (All Lights Off!)
> CPU: Ryzen 3950x (with PPT 88W Setting in Bios)
> RAM: 4x Dimms with 3600 XMP support (Lights Off!)
> Disk: 1x NVME Gen3 (Sleep after 1min)
> GPU: 1x Quadro RTX4000 (Limit to 58 FPS, Adaptive Profile)
> FANs: 8x PWM 4 PIN without LEDs (only 2 running at Low Temps)
> PSU: 600W Fanless with Titanium rating
> OS: W10 PRO X64 21H2 Custom Build
> PS: Minimal Customized Power Scheme (with 99% Minimal CPU Usage, because throttle down saves nothing on Ryzen)
> 
> ‎
> 
> 
> Firefox YT Playing in Background minimized:
> 133 Processes
> ~2000 Threads
> ~50500 Handles
> ~(*72-75W* on the Wall)
> 
> Firefox YT Playing in Background minimized & Firefox Tasks set to Low Priority, and Core 8-11
> ~(*56-72W* on the Wall)
> 
> No Firefox, just blank Desktop, no cursor move
> 129 Processes
> ~1705 Threads
> ~45608 Handles
> ~(*50-55W* on the Wall)
> 
> 
> 
> I tend to use one PC for Listening, Watching, Gaming, Virtualization, Emulation, Creative Work, and so on.
> Why this System need 72W to play a audio stream, when only 4 Cores are working between 0-1%?
> Consumer PCs are often at low power stages - and today:
> 
> Cores can throttle down, sleep, and power Off, and have "State" profiles
> Memory can sleep and power off (no more throttle for MEM and IF?)
> Network is more efficient
> GPUs got Saving Options, and "State" profiles
> PSUs are more efficient Disks dont need to spin anymore
> Coolers can power down, auto controlled by temperature
> Audio chips should be more efficient to
> & Ryzen was "Brand market" as efficient CPU!
> 
> Anyway, i posted almost the whole Bios Settings, to get usefull tips to save some more Watt at *Low Power States *
> 
> 
> 8.1. Processor Power States — ACPI Specification 6.4 documentation


Ryzen is only efficient at full load. Idle & low usage it's not that efficient.

You won't get anything lower than 22w for Zen2,Zen3 cpu , and that's with the cpu doing nothing & crap power saver plan that is crazy slow for system response.

If you're worried, you would get something like ultra low voltage SKU Intel cpu laptop. Music, Youtube, Browsing uses 1w-2w cpu power on my side😄
But you know, why even use 2w for that, your phone,tablet will use even less power for those tasks.


----------



## DustyBob

Deleted (Lacking answers, no help, not worth it...)


----------



## OldBones

des2k... said:


> Ryzen is only efficient at full load. Idle & low usage it's not that efficient.


Compared to the latest Intel Core i9-12900KS offering Ryzen 3 is hands down the King of power efficiency. My Ryzen 9 5950X draws 142.3 max watts with all 16 cores and 32 threads running 100%. Max package temp 66C under a Dark Rock Pro 4 air cooler. Idle temp 30C. Room temp 20C.

On the other hand:
Even more concerning was power draw. At peak during this run, the Core i9-12900KS drew 274 watts of power, coming out with an average of 250W over the entire benchmark. That’s with Intel’s power limits enabled, too. If you unlock the power limits to apply an overclock, you’re looking at power draw above 300W. 
Intel Core i9-12900KS review: When the best isn't enough | Digital Trends

I'd say AMD Ryzen 3 has plenty to brag about................


----------



## OldBones

OldBones said:


> Compared to the latest Intel Core i9-12900KS offering Ryzen 3 is hands down the King of power efficiency.
> I'd say AMD Ryzen 3 has plenty to brag about................


Correction: AMD Zen 3................


----------



## des2k...

DustyBob said:


> Sorry, but I didn't call for the wisdom of fortune cookies.
> I ask a Question, and when your answer is just "No", a why would be a nice addition!
> 
> So share your experience:
> 
> 
> Are the Hidden Windows entrys (like Core parking....), Regtweaks, Task/Service Changes, with bigger influence?


yes for that question, you can run a script to unlock the full power plan
very useful for tweaks or power saving









Enable all advanced power settings in Windows.


Enable all advanced power settings in Windows. GitHub Gist: instantly share code, notes, and snippets.




gist.github.com


----------



## matthew87

DustyBob said:


> Sorry, but I didn't call for the wisdom of fortune cookies.
> I ask a Question, and when your answer is just "No", a why would be a nice addition!
> 
> So share your experience:
> 
> How many Watts is the Realtek Lan, and how much the Intel?
> How much the Bluetooth took, how much the Audio Onboard?
> Is the Watt different, when changing the NVME from Slot1 (CPU Controlled) to Slot2 (Chipset?)
> Is there a mod Bios/Editor for low custom C-States?
> Does the GEN2,3,4 config change consumtion?
> How much couldl be saved from Minimal to Maximal undervolting, and how to find the sweetspot?
> Are the Hidden Windows entrys (like Core parking....), Regtweaks, Task/Service Changes, with bigger influence?
> did bios Versions/Agesa effect it?
> -…


I doubt you're going to get much information as I'd be surprised if many people have bothered or even considered how efficiently their computer idles. 

The reality is, if you want a tightly controlled idle power states and performance you'd want to look at HP, Dell and Lenovo enterprise class workstations. OEMs put a lot more effort into optimising their firmware and power management systems for efficiency and ensuring compliance with the likes of Energy*Star, ErP and other regulatory and compliance standards than the DIY market and motherboard vendors. 

Ultimately it's in the Enterprise market where customers somewhat value whether their workstations are drawing 50w at idle or 20w, as if you've got a few thousand of them in your business it does add up to some genuine cost savings. For a single home user, no one cares as the cost even in countries with 'high' electricity prices like say Germany ( relative to the USA) it still only going to work out to a few dollars a year at the most idling at 50w instead of 20w. 

Also keep in mind all it takes to mess up idle power states is some persistent piece of software, service or background task that even intermittently, once every 30 seconds or so, does some work that can stop CPUs and Windows from going into the lowest power states.


----------



## des2k...

X570 Aorus Master rev1,

Around older F4 bios I was able to boot/use 2x16 revE kit at 1800IF/4066MEM
With F34 bios, this 2x16Kit refuses to boot past 3800 for some reason
I didn't think much of it, because the bios must of been optimized for 1:1 and now I have 3800 bdie kit working.

With my 5900x I can't use F4 bios and I want to see if there's anything special to boot past 3800 with my bide kit (4x8).

1900/3800cl14 works/P95 8h pass
1933/3800cl14 works, so not IF issue

1933/3866 this will fail / bios reset; same with 1800IF/3866

*Not a big deal really since it's already 54ns for latency, but I want to know if I'm missing something for posting 3866+ on newer bios. *


----------



## alfa02

hi guys!

by the moment I'm writing this my PC has spent like 2 hours after the f37a bios update. does anybody know if this is usual or not? the leds work properly and the circle under the aorus logo keeps spinning. i used f8 option i think btw.


----------



## DustyBob

Deleted (Lacking answers, no help, not worth it...)


----------



## Waltc

Update: After my doom 'n gloom post of the other day, I deliberately haven't come back with another post until today to see if I could get to the bottom of the sudden onslaught of problems I was having. I can say I'm 99% back to normal, problem free operation, thank goodness! Looks like my motherboard is good to go for a long time yet.

In a nutshell, what happened with the suddenly terrible performance of onboard sound--freeze frames & simultaneous buzzer sounds every so often along with crackling and popping I'd never heard before was 100% isolated to the latest Realtek High Definition audio driver under these latest Win11 builds. After laborious and lengthy troubleshooting which didn't fix it--I tried simply replacing the Realtek High Def driver with the Microsoft High Def driver for my present build of Win11, 22593.100. Bingo! Problems--all gone--not even the tiniest crackle! When I tried to replace the driver the first time I got the usual Windows warning that "We can't guarantee this will work", but I clicked through to install it anyway, rebooted, and the sound is back to normal! I was almost convinced the motherboard onboard sound was failing. Nope--the usual suspect--drivers. It's complex on the x570 Master 1.0 because the only place to get drivers that support the Realtek 1220-VB, onboard DAC, and the Earphone AMP is from Gigabyte's site, due to the custom nature of the Master's motherboard sound. Using the Microsoft driver knocks out the Realtek Audio console, but as the sound is perfect now, and the THX spacial audio driver & Equalizer works fine by itself, I'll gladly wait for the next Realtek driver to hit the GB site. 

The problems cold booting and with the "bios image denied" errors I mentioned have also disappeared almost completely. I dropped back a little on the ram timings--I enabled Gear Down where before I had it set to disabled--without problems--and I am certain now that these problems are all results of the F36c bios build. It's a beta so we know it has bugs, and I think these problems relate to a tightening of timing specs inside the bios that are a bit more aggressive than the pre-F35/F36c bios versions--namely F34, which gave me no problems at all with GD disabled and 1T. Has to be bios related, as for the sake of experiment I set the timing to 2T just to loosen them a bit more, and oddly enough the bios keeps setting it to 1T regardless of the manual settings I'm using. I'm not using Ryzen Master for any of this, so I know the bios itself is doing this. Anyway, cold boots have been fine and consistent, and I've only had a single instance of "Rom image denied" error messages at boot which is completely correctable by way of a three-finger-salute--as my original custom settings in the bios are retained and the system then boots as expected.

Bottom line is that bios and Win11 bugginess and immaturity caused the problems. But if the gremlins reappear, I'll post if I can't get rid of them.

In looking at the bios files for the x570S Master I did note they are some 50% larger than the non-S x570 Masters. My bios files are ~10MBs in size, the x570S Masters are ~15MBs in size--unless I'm hallucinating...

*Update:* Yesterday 4/14, I reinstalled the Realtek driver...and no problems! All I can think of is this wonkiness must be these Win11 builds.


----------



## des2k...

DustyBob said:


> let me calculate:
> 30W x 17hours x 365 days / 1000 x 0,35€ = 65€
> But because we have CV19, 6 times more Euro since the 2008 finance crisis, and Putins War, the price could easiliy reach crazy levels.
> I hope, that it will not break over the 1€/kwh line, but i wouldnt bet for it...
> 
> 
> 
> All Options are unlocked already (by another tool), but there are to much options, for me to understand...
> View attachment 2556106


you could set language to english and re-take the screenshot,

Not sure about AHCI or nvme values, those might actually disable power management 
Are all values default ? Did you rest the power plan to defaults ?


----------



## des2k...

Waltc said:


> Update: After my doom 'n gloom post of the other day, I deliberately haven't come back with another post until today to see if I could get to the bottom of the sudden onslaught of problems I was having. I can say I'm 99% back to normal, problem free operation, thank goodness! Looks like my motherboard is good to go for a long time yet.
> 
> In a nutshell, what happened with the suddenly terrible performance of onboard sound--freeze frames & simultaneous buzzer sounds every so often along with crackling and popping I'd never heard before was 100% isolated to the latest Realtek High Definition audio driver under these latest Win11 builds. After laborious and lengthy troubleshooting which didn't fix it--I tried simply replacing the Realtek High Def driver with the Microsoft High Def driver for my present build of Win11, 22593.100. Bingo! Problems--all gone--not even the tiniest crackle! When I tried to replace the driver the first time I got the usual Windows warning that "We can't guarantee this will work", but I clicked through to install it anyway, rebooted, and the sound is back to normal! I was almost convinced the motherboard onboard sound was failing. Nope--the usual suspect--drivers. It's complex on the x570 Master 1.0 because the only place to get drivers that support the Realtek 1220-VB, onboard DAC, and the Earphone AMP is from Gigabyte's site, due to the custom nature of the Master's motherboard sound. Using the Microsoft driver knocks out the Realtek Audio console, but as the sound is perfect now, and the THX spacial audio driver & Equalizer works fine by itself, I'll gladly wait for the next Realtek driver to hit the GB site.
> 
> The problems cold booting and with the "bios image denied" errors I mentioned have also disappeared almost completely. I dropped back a little on the ram timings--I enabled Gear Down where before I had it set to disabled--without problems--and I am certain now that these problems are all results of the F36c bios build. It's a beta so we know it has bugs, and I think these problems relate to a tightening of timing specs inside the bios that are a bit more aggressive than the pre-F35/F36c bios versions--namely F34, which gave me no problems at all with GD disabled and 1T. Has to be bios related, as for the sake of experiment I set the timing to 2T just to loosen them a bit more, and oddly enough the bios keeps setting it to 1T regardless of the manual settings I'm using. I'm not using Ryzen Master for any of this, so I know the bios itself is doing this. Anyway, cold boots have been fine and consistent, and I've only had a single instance of "Rom image denied" error messages at boot which is completely correctable by way of a three-finger-salute--as my original custom settings in the bios are retained and the system then boots as expected.
> 
> Bottom line is that bios and Win11 bugginess and immaturity caused the problems. But if the gremlins reappear, I'll post if I can't get rid of them.
> 
> In looking at the bios files for the x570S Master I did note they are some 50% larger than the non-S x570 Masters. My bios files are ~10MBs in size, the x570S Masters are ~15MBs in size--unless I'm hallucinating...


audio driver from gigabyte is fine on that board, used all drivers from day1 win10+ win11, 3900x & now 5900x

unstable cpu,soc,mem or IF will get you audio distortions.

start Prime95 blend for 15mins and listen to youtube, pretty sure you'll get those distortions back even with that basic driver


----------



## DustyBob

Deleted (Lacking answers, no help, not worth it...)


----------



## rob-tech

des2k... said:


> audio driver from gigabyte is fine on that board, used all drivers from day1 win10+ win11, 3900x & now 5900x
> 
> unstable cpu,soc,mem or IF will get you audio distortions.
> 
> start Prime95 blend for 15mins and listen to youtube, pretty sure you'll get those distortions back even with that basic driver


True, however, this is most likely not the case here. The phenomenon that he is experiencing is caused by the fTPM stutter issue that is due to be fixed in AGESA 1.2.0.7. I also have these issues with the Xtreme and the solution is to disable the fTPM in the BIOS or wait for BIOS fix. This problem is not present on Linux and causes buzzing and intermittent stutter, please see the following link for clarification:



https://www.amd.com/en/support/kb/faq/pa-410


----------



## overpower

DustyBob said:


> Why this System need 72W to play a audio stream, when only 4 Cores are working between 0-1%?


Because it is a desktop pc.


DustyBob said:


> Sorry, but I didn't call for the wisdom of fortune cookies.
> I ask a Question, and when your answer is just "No", a why would be a nice addition!
> 
> So share your experience:
> 
> How many Watts is the Realtek Lan, and how much the Intel?
> How much the Bluetooth took, how much the Audio Onboard?
> Is the Watt different, when changing the NVME from Slot1 (CPU Controlled) to Slot2 (Chipset?)
> Is there a mod Bios/Editor for low custom C-States?
> Does the GEN2,3,4 config change consumtion?
> How much couldl be saved from Minimal to Maximal undervolting, and how to find the sweetspot?
> Are the Hidden Windows entrys (like Core parking....), Regtweaks, Task/Service Changes, with bigger influence?
> did bios Versions/Agesa effect it?
> -…


What are you trying to achieve? 5w? It's not gonna happen.

You can try power saver with these settings (and even reduce max more)


----------



## DustyBob

Deleted (Lacking answers, no help, not worth it...)


----------



## krz_ayman

Salut tout le monde,
J'ai beaucoup de succès avec des erreurs WHERA-LOGGER
Une erreur matérielle irrécupérable s'est produite.

Signalé par composant : cœur du processeur
Source de l'erreur : exception de vérification de l'ordinateur
Type d'erreur : erreur de bus/d'interconnexion
ID APIC du processeur : 0

Pour plus d'informations, voir les détails de cette entrée.

Quel conseil pouvez-vous me 
donner https://zupimages.net/up/22/15/8oez.jpg


----------



## krz_ayman

ManniX-ITA said:


> What is your PBO configuration?
> I'd advice to run TM5 with 1usmus config to test the memory.
> I don't see anything wrong at first sight.
> 
> 
> 
> Ouch pity


look at my last post, it's been several times I have the same problem


----------



## KedarWolf

Waltc said:


> Update: After my doom 'n gloom post of the other day, I deliberately haven't come back with another post until today to see if I could get to the bottom of the sudden onslaught of problems I was having. I can say I'm 99% back to normal, problem free operation, thank goodness! Looks like my motherboard is good to go for a long time yet.
> 
> In a nutshell, what happened with the suddenly terrible performance of onboard sound--freeze frames & simultaneous buzzer sounds every so often along with crackling and popping I'd never heard before was 100% isolated to the latest Realtek High Definition audio driver under these latest Win11 builds. After laborious and lengthy troubleshooting which didn't fix it--I tried simply replacing the Realtek High Def driver with the Microsoft High Def driver for my present build of Win11, 22593.100. Bingo! Problems--all gone--not even the tiniest crackle! When I tried to replace the driver the first time I got the usual Windows warning that "We can't guarantee this will work", but I clicked through to install it anyway, rebooted, and the sound is back to normal! I was almost convinced the motherboard onboard sound was failing. Nope--the usual suspect--drivers. It's complex on the x570 Master 1.0 because the only place to get drivers that support the Realtek 1220-VB, onboard DAC, and the Earphone AMP is from Gigabyte's site, due to the custom nature of the Master's motherboard sound. Using the Microsoft driver knocks out the Realtek Audio console, but as the sound is perfect now, and the THX spacial audio driver & Equalizer works fine by itself, I'll gladly wait for the next Realtek driver to hit the GB site.
> 
> The problems cold booting and with the "bios image denied" errors I mentioned have also disappeared almost completely. I dropped back a little on the ram timings--I enabled Gear Down where before I had it set to disabled--without problems--and I am certain now that these problems are all results of the F36c bios build. It's a beta so we know it has bugs, and I think these problems relate to a tightening of timing specs inside the bios that are a bit more aggressive than the pre-F35/F36c bios versions--namely F34, which gave me no problems at all with GD disabled and 1T. Has to be bios related, as for the sake of experiment I set the timing to 2T just to loosen them a bit more, and oddly enough the bios keeps setting it to 1T regardless of the manual settings I'm using. I'm not using Ryzen Master for any of this, so I know the bios itself is doing this. Anyway, cold boots have been fine and consistent, and I've only had a single instance of "Rom image denied" error messages at boot which is completely correctable by way of a three-finger-salute--as my original custom settings in the bios are retained and the system then boots as expected.
> 
> Bottom line is that bios and Win11 bugginess and immaturity caused the problems. But if the gremlins reappear, I'll post if I can't get rid of them.
> 
> In looking at the bios files for the x570S Master I did note they are some 50% larger than the non-S x570 Masters. My bios files are ~10MBs in size, the x570S Masters are ~15MBs in size--unless I'm hallucinating...


Can you link those WIndows 11 Microsoft High Def sound drivers or where did you find them?


----------



## DADDYDC650

Just got a brand new x570 Aurus Elite WiFi for $83 on Amazon. Wasn't planning on replacing my x370 K7 but I guess I'll have to.

Question, will the pcie x16 4.0 bump down to x8 if I use both m.2 slots?


----------



## Arpeggio

Hello everyone,
the configuration of my pc is the following

MB: Gigabyte Aorus Elite X570
CPU: Ryzen 5 3600
Memory: 2 x HyperX Predator HX436C17PB4A / 8
HD: Crucial P5 Plus CT500P5PSSD8

As for bioses> = F34 is there a reason why the only way to not have random BSODs is to set
Vcore CPU = Normal
Vcore SOC = Normal
Dynamic Vcore = + 0.096
Dynamic Vcore SOC = + 0.096
?
it is the only way I can keep the bios in question stable.

Thanks for reply


----------



## des2k...

Arpeggio said:


> Hello everyone,
> the configuration of my pc is the following
> 
> MB: Gigabyte Aorus Elite X570
> CPU: Ryzen 5 3600
> Memory: 2 x HyperX Predator HX436C17PB4A / 8
> HD: Crucial P5 Plus CT500P5PSSD8
> 
> As for bioses> = F34 is there a reason why the only way to not have random BSODs is to set
> Vcore CPU = Normal
> Vcore SOC = Normal
> Dynamic Vcore = + 0.096
> Dynamic Vcore SOC = + 0.096
> ?
> it is the only way I can keep the bios in question stable.
> 
> Thanks for reply


Going by history,experience with my Zen2 3900x and newer bios I can tell you after F11 & around F20(agesa 1.0.0.2) for my x570 aorus master, was BSOD / locking windows even at stock.

It has something to do with AMD breaking cstates (cpu and IF) and wrong idle voltages with newer bios for these early Zen2 cpus. A big +offset is prob why you're not crashing.

You can try cstates off, DF cstates off, power loading on, idle set to typical so you can remove that + 0.096 offset on the cpu.

If that doesn't work, go on old bios where you don't need +offset on your cpu because most likely you can use -offset & PBO and get better temps and better freq.

If you need +100mv on stock with early bios, then yeah I would not keep & RMA that cpu.
That's just a defective cpu.


----------



## Arpeggio

des2k... said:


> Going by history,experience with my Zen2 3900x and newer bios I can tell you after F11 & around F20(agesa 1.0.0.2) for my x570 aorus master, was BSOD / locking windows even at stock.
> 
> It has something to do with AMD breaking cstates (cpu and IF) and wrong idle voltages with newer bios for these early Zen2 cpus. A big +offset is prob why you're not crashing.
> 
> You can try cstates off, DF cstates off, power loading on, idle set to typical so you can remove that + 0.096 offset on the cpu.
> 
> If that doesn't work, go on old bios where you don't need +offset on your cpu because most likely you can use -offset & PBO and get better temps and better freq.
> 
> If you need +100mv on stock with early bios, then yeah I would not keep & RMA that cpu.
> That's just a defective cpu.


thank you very much for your reply, i figured it was something about the cpu that needed some fuel. With the current parameters I find myself in a situation like this:
(editet pre and post apply your suggestion)
















with cstate on and +0.096 ....................................................without cstate and without +0.096 (seem more stable)

how are the values in your opinion?


----------



## Kodo28

krz_ayman said:


> Salut tout le monde,
> J'ai beaucoup de succès avec des erreurs WHERA-LOGGER
> Une erreur matérielle irrécupérable s'est produite.
> 
> Signalé par composant : cœur du processeur
> Source de l'erreur : exception de vérification de l'ordinateur
> Type d'erreur : erreur de bus/d'interconnexion
> ID APIC du processeur : 0
> 
> Pour plus d'informations, voir les détails de cette entrée.
> 
> Quel conseil pouvez-vous me
> donner https://zupimages.net/up/22/15/8oez.jpg


Quel sont tes parametres PBO ? Faut donner un peu plus de details sur ton systeme.


----------



## Kodo28

Waltc said:


> In a nutshell, what happened with the suddenly terrible performance of onboard sound--freeze frames & simultaneous buzzer sounds every so often along with crackling and popping I'd never heard before was 100% isolated to the latest Realtek High Definition audio driver under these latest Win11 builds. After laborious and lengthy troubleshooting which didn't fix it--I tried simply replacing the Realtek High Def driver with the Microsoft High Def driver for my present build of Win11, 22593.100. Bingo! Problems--all gone--not even the tiniest crackle! When I tried to replace the driver the first time I got the usual Windows warning that "We can't guarantee this will work", but I clicked through to install it anyway, rebooted, and the sound is back to normal! I was almost convinced the motherboard onboard sound was failing. Nope--the usual suspect--drivers. It's complex on the x570 Master 1.0 because the only place to get drivers that support the Realtek 1220-VB, onboard DAC, and the Earphone AMP is from Gigabyte's site, due to the custom nature of the Master's motherboard sound. Using the Microsoft driver knocks out the Realtek Audio console, but as the sound is


When u install Windows 11, the drivers on installation library should work and are the same as the one you would get on windows update or windows catalog.
Gigabyte Xtreme board, also use the same Realtek 1220-VB and never got any issue with sound. I never used the drivers provided by Gigabyte website, which they tend anyway to be out dated.
Actually running Microsoft driver version 6.0.9287.1 (12/27/2021) which seems to be the latest available from Microsoft, where Gigabyte website still providing the old one 6.0.9225.1

Concerning the UI (Realtek Audio console) this one doesn't come with the Gigabyte drivers but it is installed by Windows.
If u want to get it back u can get it from Microsoft Store.
Realtek Audio Control




KedarWolf said:


> Can you link those WIndows 11 Microsoft High Def sound drivers or where did you find them?


You can get drivers from Microsoft Catalog
Microsoft Update Catalog


----------



## overpower

DustyBob said:


> are you kidding? Minimum Prozessor State (Also known as CPU Throttle Down) has zero impact on wattusage (allready wrote that before!)


 agree to disagree on this one. Try installing again the chipset drivers


----------



## DustyBob

Deleted (Lacking answers, no help, not worth it...)


----------



## KedarWolf

DustyBob said:


> *I said 99% not 100...*
> Even when i put Maximum Processor State for Processores from the Class 1 (Hidden Entry), and the Normal Value to 0 (Cpu will throttle down to 600Mhz), it wont save anything, only the System reaction get slower... PLS try 99%!


Why set it at 99% instead of 100%


----------



## DustyBob

Deleted (Lacking answers, no help, not worth it...)


----------



## KedarWolf

DustyBob said:


> Cause 100% force the Turbomode!


What does TurboMode do?


----------



## DustyBob

Deleted (Lacking answers, no help, not worth it...)


----------



## Leito360

What considerations should I have when OCing my memory on Zen 3? Ryzen Calculator has no values for this chip. @ManniX-ITA, any suggestions? (5600X+x570 aorus elite+3200MHz that used to do 3600MHz on Zen 2)

Enviado desde mi Mi A1 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## 99belle99

Leito360 said:


> What considerations should I have when OCing my memory on Zen 3? Ryzen Calculator has no values for this chip. @ManniX-ITA, any suggestions? (5600X+x570 aorus elite+3200MHz that used to do 3600MHz on Zen 2)
> 
> Enviado desde mi Mi A1 mediante Tapatalk


Why does it not do 3600MHz on the 5600X? Like did you try and got errors or will it just not boot with 3600MHz?


----------



## Leito360

99belle99 said:


> Why does it not do 3600MHz on the 5600X? Like did you try and got errors or will it just not boot with 3600MHz?


I didn't try it yet, i just wanted to no if i had to have some considerations before OCing, since i read that a lot of configurations that used to work in Zen 2 didn't in Zen 3.

Enviado desde mi Mi A1 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## 99belle99

Leito360 said:


> I didn't try it yet, i just wanted to no if i had to have some considerations before OCing, since i read that a lot of configurations that used to work in Zen 2 didn't in Zen 3.
> 
> Enviado desde mi Mi A1 mediante Tapatalk


Overclocking the RAM is the same on Zen 2 and Zen 3.


----------



## krz_ayman

Kodo28 said:


> Quel sont tes parametres PBO ? Faut donner un peu plus de details sur ton systeme.


Hi,
I have a 3900x with a gigabyte aorus master f35 motherboard, Gskill 3600mhz and a gigabyte 2070super
the pbo parameters are automatic


----------



## des2k...

Leito360 said:


> I didn't try it yet, i just wanted to no if i had to have some considerations before OCing, since i read that a lot of configurations that used to work in Zen 2 didn't in Zen 3.
> 
> Enviado desde mi Mi A1 mediante Tapatalk


I switched my 3900x to 5900x; I put vddg,vddp,soc back to auto and loaded my old/stable 3800cl14 settings.

Worked first try for post,boot and Prime95 passed 8h overnight.


----------



## Leito360

des2k... said:


> I switched my 3900x to 5900x; I put vddg,vddp,soc back to auto and loaded my old/stable 3800cl14 settings.
> 
> Worked first try for post,boot and Prime95 passed 8h overnight.


So far, i passed 10 iterations of y-cruncher with all tests enabled, 12 with only default tests enabled with no WHEAs. Right now i'm running google stress test, 7hrs with no errors (i'm going to keep it running for another hour). Once it's finished, i'm going to aim for a 400% memtest. Once it's done, i'm going to consider it's rock solid and maybe aim for 3733 or 3800 in the future. 

Enviado desde mi Mi A1 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## St0RM53

Is F36C (x570 aorus master) good? I am still on F35B (AGESA 1.2.0.3b) which doesn't seem to have any issues (fclk 1900mhz and CO work as expected).


----------



## OldBones

St0RM53 said:


> Is F36C (x570 aorus master) good? I am still on F35B (AGESA 1.2.0.3b) which doesn't seem to have any issues (fclk 1900mhz and CO work as expected).


I run F35B (AGESA 1.2.0.3b) on both my X570/X570S Masters. They both run perfectly. Tried F36C once a while back. Total nightmare. 'If it aint broke don't try to fix it'..............


----------



## Nekrogeddon

Hello team, I am trying to install the latest official chipset drivers for X570 from Gigabyte's site








and I am getting this message while installing


----------



## OldBones

Nekrogeddon said:


> Hello team, I am trying to install the latest official chipset drivers for X570 from Gigabyte's site
> View attachment 2556945
> 
> and I am getting this message while installing


Don't know why you would do that. Always DL new x570 drivers from the AMD page. X570 Drivers & Support | AMD


----------



## Nekrogeddon

OldBones said:


> Don't know why you would do that. Always DL new x570 drivers from the AMD page. X570 Drivers & Support | AMD


I just did and the AMD installer was also unable to install anything. My current chipset driver is 3.10.22.706


----------



## Blackfyre

Nekrogeddon said:


> Hello team, I am trying to install the latest official chipset drivers for X570 from Gigabyte's site
> View attachment 2556945
> 
> and I am getting this message while installing


It installed fine for me, by the way ASUS also released the latest chipset driver, here you go:





[DRIVERS] AMD Chipset/RAID (3xx/4xx/5xx/6xx/TRX40)


Hi everyone, - AMD Chipset Drivers : Package : 4.11.15.342 WHQL Download : Link - AMD RAID Drivers (Drivers Only) : Drivers - NVMe - 6xx/TRX40 : 9.3.2.158 WHQL



rog.asus.com




You can try the one from ASUS, *download the exe and right click and run as administrator.*


----------



## ryouiki

Nekrogeddon said:


> I just did and the AMD installer was also unable to install anything. My current chipset driver is 3.10.22.706


AMD's installers really fussy, especially if you later delete C:\AMD contents. Last time I used their actual chipset installer I had to uninstall the previous one to even get it to work.

Same thing happens for Ryzen Master, sometimes you have to run it twice because the first time in unpacks it says it can't find the MSI file.


----------



## KedarWolf

ryouiki said:


> AMD's installers really fussy, especially if you later delete C:\AMD contents. Last time I used their actual chipset installer I had to uninstall the previous one to even get it to work.
> 
> Same thing happens for Ryzen Master, sometimes you have to run it twice because the first time in unpacks it says it can't find the MSI file.


I've had errors when I uninstall the drivers in Control Panel Add/Remove Programs, then try to install the new ones.

I can only install over the old drivers.


----------



## Kodo28

Nekrogeddon said:


> Hello team, I am trying to install the latest official chipset drivers for X570 from Gigabyte's site
> View attachment 2556945
> 
> and I am getting this message while installing


This error is well known. 
Solution that people have found to fix it is to run the Microsoft tool to fix installation > Run it, choose "Installing" then "AMD_Chipset_Drivers" from the list.
Fix problems that block programs from being installed or removed (microsoft.com)


----------



## Nekrogeddon

Unfortunately none of the above worked. The MS tool just uninstalled the previous AMD chipset but that didnt fix anything and the ASUS version same as the rest cannot be installed. Also something irrelevant here, my HDDs started taking long to open folders or files and a couple of them sometimes don't even show. I will install a fresh windows copy see how it goes. Generally though I am so disappointed by the AMD x570 chip, so many problems, it is like having a super car engine in the Flintstones car


----------



## St0RM53

OldBones said:


> Don't know why you would do that. Always DL new x570 drivers from the AMD page. X570 Drivers & Support | AMD


i guess i will stay on it a while longer then;p good thing there is also dual bios i always keep the last stable one i am using to have a quick switchover backup without reflashing


----------



## Kodo28

Nekrogeddon said:


> Unfortunately none of the above worked. The MS tool just uninstalled the previous AMD chipset but that didnt fix anything and the ASUS version same as the rest cannot be installed. Also something irrelevant here, my HDDs started taking long to open folders or files and a couple of them sometimes don't even show. I will install a fresh windows copy see how it goes. Generally though I am so disappointed by the AMD x570 chip, so many problems, it is like having a super car engine in the Flintstones car


Well seems that your issue is more system related than with the AMD chipset driver itself. Fresh install of Windows may be then the solution.


----------



## OldBones

Kodo28 said:


> Well seems that your issue is more system related than with the AMD chipset driver itself. Fresh install of Windows may be then the solution.


 Or the guy could try 'System Restore'. Just pick a date before the issue started.


----------



## Nekrogeddon

So after a clean windows installation, AMD chipset drivers were successfully installed. the problem with the HDDs coming and go still persists. Weird thing man, I haven't touched anything, no cables, nothing and they both are different drives so can't be 2 faulty hard drives at once


----------



## 99belle99

Nekrogeddon said:


> So after a clean windows installation, AMD chipset drivers were successfully installed. the problem with the HDDs coming and go still persists. Weird thing man, I haven't touched anything, no cables, nothing and they both are different drives so can't be 2 faulty hard drives at once


That happened me years ago on a Intel CPU and HDD's really slow to open. So I moved to all SSD's since then. And when I say years ago it must have been 7 years ago at this stage.


----------



## Leito360

Leito360 said:


> So far, i passed 10 iterations of y-cruncher with all tests enabled, 12 with only default tests enabled with no WHEAs. Right now i'm running google stress test, 7hrs with no errors (i'm going to keep it running for another hour). Once it's finished, i'm going to aim for a 400% memtest. Once it's done, i'm going to consider it's rock solid and maybe aim for 3733 or 3800 in the future.
> 
> Enviado desde mi Mi A1 mediante Tapatalk


Update: I got it stable at 3600 with no issues. I tried with 3800/1900 but i don't get it to post, so it seems i hit a wall with IF. I got it stable at 3733/1866 (we are talking about a 3200MHz kit here). It passed 10 iterations of Y-cruncher; 400% memtest and 8hrs of google stress app. Vcore [email protected] and 950mV VDDG, but because of the LLC i get like 98*mV Vcore.

*Question:* Should I choose a more aggresive level of LLC (like "high") to compensate for the Vdroop or I should go for a little more voltage for the Vcore so I will get 1000mV even considering the Vdroop?

I attach screenshot of the test with zentimings next to it.


----------



## trivenge

I don't overclock, running F33j with this build currently, should I update my bios, and if yes, what bios is absolutely stable and rock solid atm? Appreciate any and all recommendations and thoughts. I did notice that I have issues with usb controllers on rocket league and WOW but this is primarily a video editing machine. Also, might be related tothem being plugged into the case vs back i/o. maye need to check that, but its subtle and rarely happens. mainly runs fine thus far .




__





Unavailable






pcpartpicker.com


----------



## Hammerkeg

Nekrogeddon said:


> So after a clean windows installation, AMD chipset drivers were successfully installed. the problem with the HDDs coming and go still persists. Weird thing man, I haven't touched anything, no cables, nothing and they both are different drives so can't be 2 faulty hard drives at once


I'd not bother with the chipset drivers from GB in the future, I'm pretty sure the latest on I installed from the site ****ed something really badly in the system, constant stuttering etc. that got fixed once I reverted to the AMD site drivers.


----------



## EniGma1987

I am thinking about grabbing an X3D, but only if I will be able to do some overclocking on it as I want those extra few hundred MHz back. Does the X570 Aorus Master have an external BCLK generator? I am guessing probably not since it seems like only the Asus boards and the highest end MSI ones are being talked about.


----------



## des2k...

EniGma1987 said:


> I am thinking about grabbing an X3D, but only if I will be able to do some overclocking on it as I want those extra few hundred MHz back. Does the X570 Aorus Master have an external BCLK generator? I am guessing probably not since it seems like only the Asus boards and the highest end MSI ones are being talked about.


it does have a clock gen, 100.00-300.00mhz

but it's worthless it's linked to eveything usb,pcie,sata,etc

It craps out everything , gpu oc, sata partitions, usb & hard to post/boot

It's only usable to get extra 25mhz on cpu and maybe 7-15mhz more on the IF because it's a PCIE4 board


----------



## kingwaffle

Nekrogeddon said:


> So after a clean windows installation, AMD chipset drivers were successfully installed. the problem with the HDDs coming and go still persists. Weird thing man, I haven't touched anything, no cables, nothing and they both are different drives so can't be 2 faulty hard drives at once


Two things:

1. Not that it matters anymore, but I recently was getting a goofy error message when trying to install my AMD Chipset Drivers from AMD's website. In my troubleshooting, I learned that the AMD Chipset Drivers actually install a myriad of MSI's on your computer and if one of them is being stupid, it can hold up others down the chain. The trick is to uninstall them all. You can find them all by navigating to C:\Windows\Installer, adding a new column to Windows Explorer (Title), and then sorting that column by name. This will sort all of the AMD stuff into a nice pile and you can just right-click -> uninstall them one by one until they're gone, reboot, then install the chipset drivers.

2. It wouldn't surprise me if one of your hard drives are failing and it's just making one of the others act strange. Failing hard drives can and do cause goofy things to happen.


----------



## ghiga_andrei

kingwaffle said:


> 2. It wouldn't surprise me if one of your hard drives are failing and it's just making one of the others act strange. Failing hard drives can and do cause goofy things to happen.


He could easily check this with a SMART tool like CrystalDiskInfo. Look for Current Pending Sector Count or Reallocated Sector Count. They should both be 0 for a healthy HDD.


----------



## Blameless

Leito360 said:


> *Question:* Should I choose a more aggresive level of LLC (like "high") to compensate for the Vdroop or I should go for a little more voltage for the Vcore so I will get 1000mV even considering the Vdroop?


1v is quite low for 1866 FCLK. I would use whatever SoC LLC was as close to target voltage while still allowing a small amount of droop (less droop than vcore is fine, but vrise is not) and possibly bumping it to 1025mV.


----------



## Waltc

EniGma1987 said:


> I am thinking about grabbing an X3D, but only if I will be able to do some overclocking on it as I want those extra few hundred MHz back. Does the X570 Aorus Master have an external BCLK generator? I am guessing probably not since it seems like only the Asus boards and the highest end MSI ones are being talked about.


The extra L3 cache will give you performance increases you'd never get close to with just a 200-300MHz overclock. You are much better off running the 3D at stock settings--as it is designed for.


----------



## OldBones

Lot of folks seem to carried away and forget about Computer Basics 101. 'A computer is only as fast as it's slowest part'.

Buying/installing a 5800X3D isn't going to make your rig one bit faster or perform noticeably better over a regular 5800X UNLESS you're running a PCIE4 mobo, PCIE4 NVME drives and highend PCIE4 video cards. If there's an old PCIE3 device or 2 in there Bottle necking the system then any 5800X3D performance advantages will be minimized/negated.

If you want top performance then you need to spend the BIG bucks on perfectly matched high end PCIE4 parts. Eliminate those Bottle necks.

Been that way since computers were invented.


----------



## EniGma1987

OldBones said:


> Lot of folks seem to carried away and forget about Computer Basics 101. 'A computer is only as fast as it's slowest part'.
> 
> Buying/installing a 5800X3D isn't going to make your rig one bit faster or perform noticeably better over a regular 5800X UNLESS you're running a PCIE4 mobo, PCIE4 NVME drives and highend PCIE4 video cards. If there's an old PCIE3 device or 2 in there Bottle necking the system then any 5800X3D performance advantages will be minimized/negated.
> 
> If you want top performance then you need to spend the BIG bucks on perfectly matched high end PCIE4 parts. Eliminate those Bottle necks.
> 
> Been that way since computers were invented.


an NVME will only accelerate fps if the game uses a decent bit of data streaming as you move through the map. This is typically only for more recent games and the occasional old game. Anyone jumping onto a brand new X3D part more than likely is already running an NVME already anyway.
Even a 3090 has only a couple fps difference between a PCIE 3 x16 slot and a PCIE 4 x16 slot.


----------



## Onede

I have X570 Aorus PRO (rev 1.0) I will pick up the Ryzen 5700X. Which BIOS should i update to? Do i need the latest F35 for 5700X support? And can it boot up with lower versions?


----------



## ryouiki

Onede said:


> I have X570 Aorus PRO (rev 1.0) I will pick up the Ryzen 5700X. Which BIOS should i update to? Do i need the latest F35 for 5700X support? And can it boot up with lower versions?


"officially" F35... but can't say for sure if lower revision will work... worst case that board seems to have Q-Flash+, so you can flash it even if it won't boot with the CPU.


----------



## ninja750

Hi everyone, my first post here
I have an X570 aorus elite + 3700x

I have changed the display from AOC 1080P to MSI 1440P both displayport

with old AOC I could see the post sequence and always enter the bios, with the new MSI I can only access to bios and post menu (example to boot from USB instead internal hard drive) ONLY when I power on the PC. If I reboot the PC nothing appears on video, I can bet that the system entered in the bios as windows is not starting but all remains black, no signal. But as writed before, if I shut down and power on I can succesfully acces both bios and post menu. Any ideas? can be motherboard/bios setting related or display?

Because of this I am scared to do any update on bios as I can enter in this faulty situation when maybe some input or choice is needed to be entered in the update process

happened to anyone else? thank you


----------



## genetic priest

Hello everyone!
I have 5950x, x570 Aorus Ultra (F36a) with custom water cooling rig.
Did anyone faced an issue when MB is limiting power for some reason? I try PBO Advanced overclock and already checked countless time many parameters. Currently I have 250/200/180 with CO -10 to all cores and +200 BoostOverride, but regardless of what I do I always have 4475MHz sustained frequency in Cinebench R20 and it seems that MoBo does not break 200W consumption. Id' like to achieve at least 4.6GHz all core (which is doable with manual overclock) but I cannot find proper combination.


----------



## des2k...

got 4x8 to post / boot 4000 on x570 aorus master
Prime95 large is going for a good 35mins, maybe it will pass overnight.

Latencymon is good, still 25us-75us for system latency. Got a bunch of warnings whea 19, installed whea suppressor from here. Sisoftsandra Core to Core ccd1 to ccd2 only improved by 1ns from 1900 to 2000IF.

Not sure what to tweak to drop latency more. Maybe I need to back off tRFC so I can save some voltage.


----------



## rob-tech

Does anyone else have problems with CRC Errors in Thaiphoon Burner when reading the RAM SPD using these Gigabyte boards on a recent BIOS. I have the X570 Aorus Xtreme on v. F34 and it shows that the SPD on all my G.Skill Flare X 3200-CL14 dual rank B die sticks is corrupted in the exact same way (4x16GB). When using the comparator function to compare the Hex of the dumps it shows only one of the bits as different, Module Nominal Voltage VDD has 00 value instead of the supposedly correct 03, which makes no sense as the RAM works correctly at JEDEC and XMP and if the voltage were truly 00 then I would have major problems with these sticks and there are none. 

I used Thaiphoon to check the RAM when it was new and the CRC was OK, the only thing that changed in my system is the BIOS version. I think that there is some limitation or chipset security feature that prevents the voltage bit from being read correctly (please see the images, the HEX dump is cut off but I confirmed all other bits to be good). G.Skill tells me to RMA the RAM, however, I don't believe that it is the problem and I don't want to be without RAM when the problem will probably not be resolved. I would appreciate if other people could test and help me out, the program free version has no SPD write capability and is fully safe, you will not mess up your RAM. When used for the first time, you have to download a copy of the SPD database in the program's SPD viewer to be able to select your stick model from the drop-down menu in the comparator.


----------



## OldBones

genetic priest said:


> Hello everyone!
> I have 5950x, x570 Aorus Ultra (F36a) with custom water cooling rig.
> Did anyone faced an issue when MB is limiting power for some reason? I try PBO Advanced overclock and already checked countless time many parameters. Currently I have 250/200/180 with CO -10 to all cores and +200 BoostOverride, but regardless of what I do I always have 4475MHz sustained frequency in Cinebench R20 and it seems that MoBo does not break 200W consumption. Id' like to achieve at least 4.6GHz all core (which is doable with manual overclock) but I cannot find proper combination.
> View attachment 2557547


How on earth did you manage to get your 5950X running so badly??? 

My 5950X/X570S Master 100% load = Package Power 142.3 watts, Clocks 5050.3 Mhz across cores 1-8 and 4960 Mhz across cores 9-16. And your temps are off the charts. My 5950X maxes out at 66.2C under a Dark Rock Pro 4 Air Cooler extended 100% load. Room temp 20C in a CoolerMaster CM690 closed case. 4x16GB DDR4 3600 XMP enabled.

I was shocked when I saw the pitiful numbers you you posted. A perfect example of 'What not to do'.


----------



## Kodo28

rob-tech said:


> Does anyone else have problems with CRC Errors in Thaiphoon Burner when reading the RAM SPD using these Gigabyte boards on a recent BIOS. I have the X570 Aorus Xtreme on v. F34 and it shows that the SPD on all my G.Skill Flare X 3200-CL14 dual rank B die sticks is corrupted in the exact same way (4x16GB). When using the comparator function to compare the Hex of the dumps it shows only one of the bits as different, Module Nominal Voltage VDD has 00 value instead of the supposedly correct 03, which makes no sense as the RAM works correctly at JEDEC and XMP and if the voltage were truly 00 then I would have major problems with these sticks and there are none.
> 
> I used Thaiphoon to check the RAM when it was new and the CRC was OK, the only thing that changed in my system is the BIOS version. I think that there is some limitation or chipset security feature that prevents the voltage bit from being read correctly (please see the images, the HEX dump is cut off but I confirmed all other bits to be good). G.Skill tells me to RMA the RAM, however, I don't believe that it is the problem and I don't want to be without RAM when the problem will probably not be resolved. I would appreciate if other people could test and help me out, the program free version has no SPD write capability and is fully safe, you will not mess up your RAM. When used for the first time, you have to download a copy of the SPD database in the program's SPD viewer to be able to select your stick model from the drop-down menu in the comparator.
> View attachment 2557760
> View attachment 2557761



Facing the same issue on Thaiphoon Burner also with Aorus Xtreme on v. F35d
2 kits of T-Force Extreem 3600 CL14 both are showing CRC Error and I remember of seeing CRC OK on both before. 
Meantime both kits are working perfectly. Maybe something to be raised to Gigabyte or Thaiphoon.


----------



## genetic priest

OldBones said:


> How on earth did you manage to get your 5950X running so badly???
> 
> My 5950X/X570S Master 100% load = Package Power 142.3 watts, Clocks 5050.3 Mhz across cores 1-8 and 4960 Mhz across cores 9-16. And your temps are off the charts. My 5950X maxes out at 66.2C under a Dark Rock Pro 4 Air Cooler extended 100% load. Room temp 20C in a CoolerMaster CM690 closed case. 4x16GB DDR4 3600 XMP enabled.
> 
> I was shocked when I saw the pitiful numbers you you posted. A perfect example of 'What not to do'.


So, you're trying to convince me that all 16 cores of 5950x running at almost 5GHz in AVX load consume only 142 watts? Funny guy you are, go on with other fantasy stories.


----------



## Kodo28

genetic priest said:


> Hello everyone!
> I have 5950x, x570 Aorus Ultra (F36a) with custom water cooling rig.
> Did anyone faced an issue when MB is limiting power for some reason? I try PBO Advanced overclock and already checked countless time many parameters. Currently I have 250/200/180 with CO -10 to all cores and +200 BoostOverride, but regardless of what I do I always have 4475MHz sustained frequency in Cinebench R20 and it seems that MoBo does not break 200W consumption. Id' like to achieve at least 4.6GHz all core (which is doable with manual overclock) but I cannot find proper combination.
> View attachment 2557547


How did you get to those values? 250/200/180 
Did you tried it with Auto or Motherboard to see if any difference?


----------



## genetic priest

Kodo28 said:


> How did you get to those values? 250/200/180
> Did you tried it with Auto or Motherboard to see if any difference?


Yeah, Auto and MoBo PBO parameters produces about 4300MHz across all cores. In my case PPT limit affects nothing - no matter what I set sustained consumption is less than 200W. Tried playing with TDC/EDC from 130 to 300 and also nothing changes. I spent almost 3 days playing with it and no results so far.


----------



## rob-tech

Kodo28 said:


> Facing the same issue on Thaiphoon Burner also with Aorus Xtreme on v. F35d
> 2 kits of T-Force Extreem 3600 CL14 both are showing CRC Error and I remember of seeing CRC OK on both before.
> Meantime both kits are working perfectly. Maybe something to be raised to Gigabyte or Thaiphoon.


Thanks, this is what I thought, do you know if on your kit it is also the byte 00bh (Module Nominal Voltage VDD) that is different like on my screenshot? You can view the hex or use the comparator feature of thaiphoon, I'm curious if we are facing the same problem.


----------



## Kodo28

rob-tech said:


> Thanks, this is what I thought, do you know if on your kit it is also the byte 00bh (Module Nominal Voltage VDD) that is different like on my screenshot? You can view the hex or use the comparator feature of thaiphoon, I'm curious if we are facing the same problem.


There is no dump on SPD database corresponding to my ram so I cannot use the comparative to see and confirm where the error is located.









But seems that we do have different CRC error from what info I can get on my side.
From what I checked on report, following error, which is CRC for base configuration section LSB and MSB, but not sure what hell it means. 


























I made sure, not to have any 3rd app running, like RGB, HWinfo or Aida64 which can sometimes cause issues in reading but nothing helped.
Other than that ram is working just fine.


----------



## OldBones

genetic priest said:


> So, you're trying to convince me that all 16 cores of 5950x running at almost 5GHz in AVX load consume only 142 watts? Funny guy you are, go on with other fantasy stories.


Like I said. 'A perfect example of 'What not to do'.


----------



## Waltc

OldBones said:


> Lot of folks seem to carried away and forget about Computer Basics 101. 'A computer is only as fast as it's slowest part'.
> 
> Buying/installing a 5800X3D isn't going to make your rig one bit faster or perform noticeably better over a regular 5800X UNLESS you're running a PCIE4 mobo, PCIE4 NVME drives and highend PCIE4 video cards. If there's an old PCIE3 device or 2 in there Bottle necking the system then any 5800X3D performance advantages will be minimized/negated.
> 
> If you want top performance then you need to spend the BIG bucks on perfectly matched high end PCIE4 parts. Eliminate those Bottle necks.
> 
> Been that way since computers were invented.


I really don't much agree with this... Slap a floppy drive in the system and it won't mysteriously slow down dramatically, unless and until you actually use the floppy drive for something. PCIe slots in the x570 Master individually configure to the maximum speed of the device installed in each PCIe slot--that's what "Auto" means in the Master's PCIe bios settings. A PCIe 3 device co-exists happily with a PCIe 4x device, as the bios automatically runs each device at its maximum PCIe speed, simultaneously. I have a PCIe3 EVO 960 NVMe running alongside a PCIe4 NVMe drive--my boot drive--and having the PCIe3 device installed doesn't slow down the PCIe4 drive whatsoever. A PCIe3 device plugged in does not hobble a PCIe4-supporting system or slow it down. The device itself may run slower, but _the system_ is not "bottlenecked" in that way at all. In fact, it is designed to run flat out with differing PCIe devices/modes installed--each PCIe slot autoconfigures to the maximum of the device installed, up to the absolute limit of the motherboard, PCIe4, in the case of the x570 Master. 

Your statements about the 5800X3D couldn't be more wrong, sorry to say. The 5800X3D's claim to fame is 1080P/1440P _gaming_ scenarios, and I was fascinated to see in all the reviews so far, especially the ones which have tested with upwards of 40 games, that the PCIe4, DDR4 system equipped with the 5800X3D _ties and often actually beats_ _Intel's top $600-$800 Alder Lake CPUs that are running DDR5 system ram and running on PCIe5 system buses! _ Now, that is an achievement. I highly recommend that you reserve some time to study these gaming site reviews as they are real eye-openers!

What the 5800X3D does so well with its advanced, vertically stacked "3d" L3 cache is provide games with super-fast L3 cache access, and most games clearly need all of that they can get. Games, in particular, are software examples that take advantage of the super-fast stacked L3 cache. Not all games, of course, because some games--not many, but a few--are GPU-limited at 1080P/1440P, and the 3d v-cache won't make much difference there. But most games are CPU-bound to an extent at 1080P/1440P, and the 5800XD just wipes the floor with pretty much everything, regardless of PCIe5 bus speeds and DDR5 ram. 

AMD has designed and marketed the 5800X3d as a 1080/1440P *gaming CPU*. And therein it excels. But it's different with productivity software that runs mostly inside the CPU, of course--and for that software you want more cores primarily, and so are much better off going for as many cores as you can afford--5900X/5950X, TR, and EPYC, of course. I recommend that you spend a little time reading up on the 5800X3D to discover what makes it so interesting, compelling and damnably fast in 1080/1440P gaming! It's a barn-burner, imo.


----------



## OldBones

Waltc said:


> But most games are CPU-bound to an extent at 1080P/1440P, and the 5800XD just wipes the floor with pretty much everything, regardless of PCIe5 bus speeds and DDR5 ram.
> 
> AMD has designed and marketed the 5800X3d as a 1080/1440P *gaming CPU*. And therein it excels........ I recommend that you spend a little time reading up on the 5800X3D to discover what makes it so interesting, compelling and damnably fast in 1080/1440P gaming! It's a barn-burner, imo.


Sadly Not true at all. Just a bunch of hype. Only 15% FPS increase in some games. Most others less than that. Just AMD's way of selling a few more processors (and grabbing that Cash) before the launch of the 6000 series (Remember the old Black Editions?). Great review here. Read the comments too. AMD Ryzen 7 5800X3D Review: Gaming-First CPU


----------



## rob-tech

Kodo28 said:


> There is no dump on SPD database corresponding to my ram so I cannot use the comparative to see and confirm where the error is located.
> View attachment 2557789
> 
> 
> But seems that we do have different CRC error from what info I can get on my side.
> From what I checked on report, following error, which is CRC for base configuration section LSB and MSB, but not sure what hell it means.
> View attachment 2557791
> 
> 
> View attachment 2557795
> 
> 
> View attachment 2557796
> 
> I made sure, not to have any 3rd app running, like RGB, HWinfo or Aida64 which can sometimes cause issues in reading but nothing helped.
> Other than that ram is working just fine.





Kodo28 said:


> There is no dump on SPD database corresponding to my ram so I cannot use the comparative to see and confirm where the error is located.
> View attachment 2557789
> 
> 
> But seems that we do have different CRC error from what info I can get on my side.
> From what I checked on report, following error, which is CRC for base configuration section LSB and MSB, but not sure what hell it means.
> View attachment 2557791
> 
> 
> View attachment 2557795
> 
> 
> View attachment 2557796
> 
> I made sure, not to have any 3rd app running, like RGB, HWinfo or Aida64 which can sometimes cause issues in reading but nothing helped.
> Other than that ram is working just fine.


Thank you, the value of the CRC is a checksum, it does not reference individual bytes of the SPD, so we cannot just conclude from the values which piece is wrong, however, I can see from your dump that row 000 and column 0b has the value 00 also just like my dump. It is my understanding that this field is Module Nominal Voltage VDD and should never be 0, which means that you most likely face the same problem as me and this is probably the field that causes the error. I will maybe send an e-mail to Gigabyte, however, I feel that this affects all AMD boards using a recent AGESA.


----------



## Kodo28

rob-tech said:


> Thank you, the value of the CRC is a checksum, it does not reference individual bytes of the SPD, so we cannot just conclude from the values which piece is wrong, however, I can see from your dump that row 000 and column 0b has the value 00 also just like my dump. It is my understanding that this field is Module Nominal Voltage VDD and should never be 0, which means that you most likely face the same problem as me and this is probably the field that causes the error. I will maybe send an e-mail to Gigabyte, however, I feel that this affects all AMD boards using a recent AGESA.


You just right 

I was able to get my hand on a SPD file from same kit as mine (T-Force Xtreem ARGB 3600 CL14) same reference as mine but the white version.

Added both SPD on the compare tool, then just update the value VDD.











Changing the value VDD to 03 fix the CRC Error











Which Agesa version are you actually? it must be something not that old because I remember when I got both kits they were showing CRC Ok on the 4 sticks and one day just found them showing CRC error without any reason or sign of issue.

Edit: Did investigated a little more the SPD HEX and found the field that seems to correspond to the HEX 03 on column 0B. 

As with Thaiphoon, I was not able to edit the Hex. I did used CPU-Z SPD registers which can be copied to Thaiphoon directly from clipboard

And once the Hex 00 (Undefined) is changed to the value 03 the field Supply Voltage is populated in SPD info on Thaiphoon and CRC error simply disappear.


----------



## rob-tech

Kodo28 said:


> You just right
> 
> I was able to get my hand on a SPD file from same kit as mine (T-Force Xtreem ARGB 3600 CL14) same reference as mine but the white version.
> 
> Added both SPD on the compare tool, then just update the value VDD.
> 
> View attachment 2557874
> 
> 
> 
> Changing the value VDD to 03 fix the CRC Error
> 
> View attachment 2557875
> 
> 
> 
> Which Agesa version are you actually? it must be something not that old because I remember when I got both kits they were showing CRC Ok on the 4 sticks and one day just found them showing CRC error without any reason or sign of issue.


This is good news, as it means that there isprobably a bug in the BIOS and not the ram, it confirms my theory.

I'm on version F34 with AGESA 1.2.0.3b, waiting for a stable BIOS with the VDDG fix before I upgrade to 5950x. When it was CRC OK, I think the version was F11, although I can't be sure now.


----------



## Kodo28

rob-tech said:


> This is good news, as it means that there isprobably a bug in the BIOS and not the ram, it confirms my theory.
> 
> I'm on version F34 with AGESA 1.2.0.3b, waiting for a stable BIOS with the VDDG fix before I upgrade to 5950x. When it was CRC OK, I think the version was F11, although I can't be sure now.


Got feedback from Thaiphoon Developper ( Vitaliy) and he confirmed that it is the 0Bh field 










Concerning the bios, I am not really sure about it, I need to check when I got the ram and compare the bios release dates 

Edit: I checked the purchase date of the ram and it was on May 2021 and looking at Gigabyte bios release dates it was the F33h or F33. 
But mostly sure it was F33h cause I remember to check with Thaiphoon the SPD and tested the kits with memtest86 soon I received the kits and both were showing no CRC error at that time.


----------



## rob-tech

Kodo28 said:


> Got feedback from Thaiphoon Developper ( Vitaliy) and he confirmed that it is the 0Bh field
> 
> View attachment 2557898
> 
> 
> Concerning the bios, I am not really sure about it, I need to check when I got the ram and compare the bios release dates
> 
> Edit: I checked the purchase date of the ram and it was on May 2021 and looking at Gigabyte bios release dates it was the F33h or F33.
> But mostly sure it was F33h cause I remember to check with Thaiphoon the SPD and tested the kits with memtest86 soon I received the kits and both were showing no CRC error at that time.


Interesting, I most likely will not do anything as the RAM seems to work well, although it would be interesting to know what caused this and why. If I pay for the program and fix it, the problem may appear again as we don't know what causes it, I'm still not sure if this is not some reading error and the sticks are actually fine internally.

In my case, it can't even be RGB software that causes it as I got this ram specifically because it has no RGB and still excellent quality (On Linux, ram RGB cannot easily be controlled and I didn't want flashing lights in my bedroom at night).

Let me know if you decide to fix your ram and it remains without CRC errors.


----------



## Kodo28

rob-tech said:


> Interesting, I most likely will not do anything as the RAM seems to work well, although it would be interesting to know what caused this and why. If I pay for the program and fix it, the problem may appear again as we don't know what causes it, I'm still not sure if this is not some reading error and the sticks are actually fine internally.


The kits are working perfectly fine also on my side since I purchase them, so I would say this is something with no real impact or at least that can't be seen without Thaiphoon CRC checksun.



rob-tech said:


> In my case, it can't even be RGB software that causes it as I got this ram specifically because it has no RGB and still excellent quality (On Linux, ram RGB cannot easily be controlled and I didn't want flashing lights in my bedroom at night).


This is also good to know, at least we know it is not RGB related, because initially my thoughts where on my RGB software (RGBFusion). As we know that Gigabyte is not the best on software dev. 


rob-tech said:


> Let me know if you decide to fix your ram and it remains without CRC errors.


Well not sure about it, cause there is always a risk when doing this kind of stuff and ram is working just fine since months.
Meanwhile, I did opened a ticket on Teamgroup side to see, what they have to say about it. I also asked them to see if they were able to provide some tool to update or reinstall firmware, like Corsair have this option. If they can provide it then I prefer doing it on official way.


----------



## Drevi

Leito360 said:


> Update: I got it stable at 3600 with no issues. I tried with 3800/1900 but i don't get it to post, so it seems i hit a wall with IF. I got it stable at 3733/1866 (we are talking about a 3200MHz kit here). It passed 10 iterations of Y-cruncher; 400% memtest and 8hrs of google stress app. Vcore [email protected] and 950mV VDDG, but because of the LLC i get like 98*mV Vcore.
> 
> *Question:* Should I choose a more aggresive level of LLC (like "high") to compensate for the Vdroop or I should go for a little more voltage for the Vcore so I will get 1000mV even considering the Vdroop?
> 
> I attach screenshot of the test with zentimings next to it.
> 
> View attachment 2557220


What vsoc you tried 1900mhz? That's too low even for 1866 IMO. These are my settings on the same board, bios, cpu and nearly the same memory as you:


----------



## bsmith27

Drevi said:


> What vsoc you tried 1900mhz? That's too low even for 1866 IMO. These are my settings on the same board, bios, cpu and nearly the same memory as you:
> 
> View attachment 2557920


Wow - your tRFC setting is really high, why??? That should be 300 or under.


----------



## bsmith27

rob-tech said:


> Interesting, I most likely will not do anything as the RAM seems to work well, although it would be interesting to know what caused this and why. If I pay for the program and fix it, the problem may appear again as we don't know what causes it, I'm still not sure if this is not some reading error and the sticks are actually fine internally.
> 
> In my case, it can't even be RGB software that causes it as I got this ram specifically because it has no RGB and still excellent quality (On Linux, ram RGB cannot easily be controlled and I didn't want flashing lights in my bedroom at night).
> 
> Let me know if you decide to fix your ram and it remains without CRC errors.


Your computer specs are impressive - but why do you have such a little girly man PSU - 850 watts , really??? ;-)


----------



## BTTB

bsmith27 said:


> Your computer specs are impressive - but why do you have such a little girly man PSU - 850 watts , really??? ;-)


I'm using even a girlier PSU at 650W without any issues, albeit I don't overclock. 

My Battery Backup UPS Software shows around 180W most of the time, only goes above 200W when in a game.


----------



## dkuster

I have a 5950x on a x570 Xtreme with BIOS version F36A. This BIOS reinstated the "Max CPU Boost Clock Override" option that was previously removed.

The problem is, in my case this option doesn't seem to do anything(?) I've dialed in my Curve Optimizer settings and now I'm increasing boost clock override to find the point where corecycler fails again. It doesn't. I can go all the way to +200MHz. And HWINFO64 isn't showing any real increase in max boost clock.

Is there another BIOS option that needs to be set?


----------



## des2k...

dkuster said:


> I have a 5950x on a x570 Xtreme with BIOS version F36A. This BIOS reinstated the "Max CPU Boost Clock Override" option that was previously removed.
> 
> The problem is, in my case this option doesn't seem to do anything(?) I've dialed in my Curve Optimizer settings and now I'm increasing boost clock override to find the point where corecycler fails again. It doesn't. I can go all the way to +200MHz. And HWINFO64 isn't showing any real increase in max boost clock.
> 
> Is there another BIOS option that needs to be set?


does these change in hwinfo from Auto OC +0 to +200 ?
you can try BoostTester from github or heaven benchmark 1080p 60fps lock for easy load to hit max freq

my 5900x stock is 4950 for max clock

with +150 it does reach 5.1 in games,windows apps but needs negative CO
no CO, I think it's more like 4975-5025

for R23 single run I don't think I see more than 5050 for avx

you might be limited on voltage too on new bios; on f34 on my master board it uses 1.44v-1.46v for those max freq


----------



## dkuster

Thanks for the reply. I just checked, and it looks like the boost overclock setting is correctly reported in HWINFO64. (I didn't realize that bit of info was there.)

So maybe as you say something else is limiting it. My two best cores do need a positive offset in CO (+5, +3) to be stable in corecycler - maybe that has something to do with it...




des2k... said:


> does these change in hwinfo from Auto OC +0 to +200 ?
> you can try BoostTester from github or heaven benchmark 1080p 60fps lock for easy load to hit max freq
> 
> my 5900x stock is 4950 for max clock
> 
> with +150 it does reach 5.1 in games,windows apps but needs negative CO
> no CO, I think it's more like 4975-5025
> 
> for R23 single run I don't think I see more than 5050 for avx
> 
> you might be limited on voltage too on new bios; on f34 on my master board it uses 1.44v-1.46v for those max freq
> 
> View attachment 2557958


----------



## des2k...

dkuster said:


> Thanks for the reply. I just checked, and it looks like the boost overclock setting is correctly reported in HWINFO64. (I didn't realize that bit of info was there.)
> 
> So maybe as you say something else is limiting it. My two best cores do need a positive offset in CO (+5, +3) to be stable in corecycler - maybe that has something to do with it...


I would be so mad if my 5900x wouldn't pass CO +0 on all cores, would prob RMA the thing.

CO-17 all core passes corecycler for 8h+ but fails just 3hours if I run Prime95 blend max threads.
CO-14 fails Prime95 blend at 7h mark.
Trying CO-13 now, but I wouldn't trust system stability with corecycler 1T,2T cycling per core.

corecycler also passed these for 8h+ that fail Prime95 blend in just 3hours.
-28 -15 -25 -15 -28 -25 -28 -10 -27 -25 -25 -15


----------



## PiotrMKG

If I want to downgrade from F35e to F34 I need to use Q Flash Plus rename the file to Gigabyte.bin and press the button?


----------



## rob-tech

bsmith27 said:


> Your computer specs are impressive - but why do you have such a little girly man PSU - 850 watts , really??? ;-)


Believe me, it is fine with the measured power draw and it is also the absolute best 850w on the market, I had wanted the 1000w version, however, it was out of stock everywhere. If the next gen GPUs actually pull so much power it is not a problem to upgrade it to 1200-1300w, the swap takes no time and the high end Seasonic modular cables can remain.


----------



## dansi

dkuster said:


> I have a 5950x on a x570 Xtreme with BIOS version F36A. This BIOS reinstated the "Max CPU Boost Clock Override" option that was previously removed.
> 
> The problem is, in my case this option doesn't seem to do anything(?) I've dialed in my Curve Optimizer settings and now I'm increasing boost clock override to find the point where corecycler fails again. It doesn't. I can go all the way to +200MHz. And HWINFO64 isn't showing any real increase in max boost clock.
> 
> Is there another BIOS option that needs to be set?


even the +200mhz is a fraud, at most you see Hwinfo showing the 'extra' clocks under Frequency Limit - Global, aka just a bios readout of the max core marker.

You will likely never see 5.1Ghz effective clocks in any work load.


----------



## Luggage

dansi said:


> even the +200mhz is a fraud, at most you see Hwinfo showing the 'extra' clocks under Frequency Limit - Global, aka just a bios readout of the max core marker.
> 
> You will likely never see 5.1Ghz effective clocks in any work load.


You need a light load and a ton of cooling and even then sustained over 5 is hard.


http://imgur.com/IMm5Sa8


----------



## Drevi

bsmith27 said:


> Wow - your tRFC setting is really high, why??? That should be 300 or under.


It's E-Die


----------



## des2k...

After messing around with OCCT, Corecycler on my 5900x to find some max values for CO I can say 100% that those high values fail within minutes if I hit the cpu with Prime95 24t 180w+ load.

Finally passed 8h blend with some very conservative -CO: 12 6 12 6 12 12 12 6 12 12 12 6
R23 23.8k

6 value are worst 4 cores values from OCCT,corecycler that passed with ~15
12 value are best cores, OCCT,corecycler passed with ~30,29

Some of my previous all core test with prime95 24t
All core -CO 6 8h pass
All core -CO 9 fail at 50m; didn't test 8,7

*for memory oc, using 4x8 4400cl19 viper kits*

my first profile is 3800cl14 on auto voltages

passed prime95 large at 4000cl16 312trfc
fails with trfc 242 but at 4000 speed it's already 121ns

trying 252, 262, etc now


----------



## Digika

I have this board (rev 1.0, bios F35) and G.Skill RIPJAWS V F4-3200C14D-32GVR kit. The default [email protected] works just fine and very stable, however, I'd like to go 3400 or 3600 if possible. XMP2 @ 3400 passes memtest86 but fails Windows Memory Diagnostic tool and Easy Anti-Cheat also does not like the state and crashes often.

Where do I begin? I'm thinking mirror XMP2 values and raise the voltage a bit? But which voltage should I try to raise first? Current ZenTimings with XMP1:


----------



## 99belle99

Digika said:


> I have this board (rev 1.0, bios F35) and G.Skill RIPJAWS V F4-3200C14D-32GVR kit. The default [email protected] works just fine and very stable, however, I'd like to go 3400 or 3600 if possible. XMP2 @ 3400 passes memtest86 but fails Windows Memory Diagnostic tool and Easy Anti-Cheat also does not like the state and crashes often.
> 
> Where do I begin? I'm thinking mirror XMP2 values and raise the voltage a bit? But which voltage should I try to raise first? Current ZenTimings with XMP1:
> View attachment 2558716


Try these settings. This is not tuned but my XMP and stable for me so worth a try. I did tuned them for 3800MHz with 1900IF but I was running a USB key version of Linux and it would lock up so wasn't 100% stable so went back to XMP.


----------



## -Ourasi-

I'm on a new 5800X3D, and had to update bios (Aorus Elite x570) to run it, got the pesky VDDG IOD 0.9976v as a welcome present. Is there any way to get it higher, this "feature" is really giving me tweaking withdrawal issues. I'm stuck at 1800flck 1:1 to have a 100% stable gaming rig...


----------



## DocPants

-Ourasi- said:


> I'm on a new 5800X3D, and had to update bios (Aorus Elite x570) to run it, got the pesky VDDG IOD 0.9976v as a welcome present. Is there any way to get it higher, this "feature" is really giving me tweaking withdrawal issues. I'm stuck at 1800flck 1:1 to have a 100% stable gaming rig...


I posted guide a few pages back, 914-917ish


----------



## r3volt97

dansi said:


> IIRC mine died after 6 months of constant warnings. The back i/o parts, many of them arent able to detect the connections all the sudden
> But if yours is fine after the change, then there is no rush.


so i've had my G29 wheel unplugged cause i was tired of hearing it boot up whenever i started up my pc , when connected i just seen the ram lights go switch to another profile color . Each time i plug it does this .


----------



## Waltc

Heads up on a new Gigabyte custom sound driver for the x570 Master's 1220-VB/DAC/Headphone AMP...they come about every ~6-8 months or so, and I was expecting it.








X570 AORUS MASTER (rev. 1.0) Support | Motherboard - GIGABYTE U.S.A.


Lasting Quality from GIGABYTE.GIGABYTE Ultra Durable™ motherboards bring together a unique blend of features and technologies that offer users the absolute ...




www.gigabyte.com


----------



## des2k...

Waltc said:


> Heads up on a new Gigabyte custom sound driver for the x570 Master's 1220-VB/DAC/Headphone AMP...they come about every ~6-8 months or so, and I was expecting it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> X570 AORUS MASTER (rev. 1.0) Support | Motherboard - GIGABYTE U.S.A.
> 
> 
> Lasting Quality from GIGABYTE.GIGABYTE Ultra Durable™ motherboards bring together a unique blend of features and technologies that offer users the absolute ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.gigabyte.com


It's like 1month difference from the last driver. Any change logs ?


----------



## SacraficeMyGoat

Bit of an odd question, but i'm at my wits end.

Is anyone aware of potential issues with the network card (or internet in general) on the x570 Aorus Master? I've been having issues with online games and lagging (not terribe lag, but noticeable at times.) My internet is excellent and I get great speeds and low latency during speed tests. It's just certain games I have issues with.

I've tried just about everything I can think of. I've reset my network, uninstalled/reinstalled network drivers (and tried different versions), i've tried both ethernet ports (realtek and intel), i've tried WiFi, i've uninstalled/reinstalled the games, among other things.

My last resort is to do a clean install of windows and upgrade to windows 11 in the process. Just figured I would ask here and see if anyone else has had this issue on the aorus master.

Also, do I need to enable TPM 2.0 if im going to clean install windows 11? Is there any downside to enabling this, or can I disable it after upgrading? Thanks.


----------



## r3volt97

Waltc said:


> Heads up on a new Gigabyte custom sound driver for the x570 Master's 1220-VB/DAC/Headphone AMP...they come about every ~6-8 months or so, and I was expecting it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> X570 AORUS MASTER (rev. 1.0) Support | Motherboard - GIGABYTE U.S.A.
> 
> 
> Lasting Quality from GIGABYTE.GIGABYTE Ultra Durable™ motherboards bring together a unique blend of features and technologies that offer users the absolute ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.gigabyte.com


can only spot the one from 2021/11/02 , could you post the file please


----------



## des2k...

SacraficeMyGoat said:


> Bit of an odd question, but i'm at my wits end.
> 
> Is anyone aware of potential issues with the network card (or internet in general) on the x570 Aorus Master? I've been having issues with online games and lagging (not terribe lag, but noticeable at times.) My internet is excellent and I get great speeds and low latency during speed tests. It's just certain games I have issues with.
> 
> I've tried just about everything I can think of. I've reset my network, uninstalled/reinstalled network drivers (and tried different versions), i've tried both ethernet ports (realtek and intel), i've tried WiFi, i've uninstalled/reinstalled the games, among other things.
> 
> My last resort is to do a clean install of windows and upgrade to windows 11 in the process. Just figured I would ask here and see if anyone else has had this issue on the aorus master.
> 
> Also, do I need to enable TPM 2.0 if im going to clean install windows 11? Is there any downside to enabling this, or can I disable it after upgrading? Thanks.


You can open a cmd and run resgistry to disable TPM,CPU check once you booted the installer. Check google for the guide. I tried with day1 public release and worked.


----------



## Waltc

r3volt97 said:


> can only spot the one from 2021/11/02 , could you post the file please


I checked the link...it's right there at the top of the page, first driver listed there...might want to check again. it's version 6.0.9235.1


----------



## Waltc

des2k... said:


> It's like 1month difference from the last driver. Any change logs ?


Last driver was released Oct. 5 2021. version 6.0.9225.1. New driver 6.0.9235.1. These are the custom drivers GB receives from RealTek every 6-8 months. You won't find the counterpart for this driver in the RealTek site or anywhere else, because the sound device in the x570 Master is custom, for this motherboard. Driver is the very first one at the top of the page when you follow the link I provided.

EDIT: Somebody on the Tweaktown site caught this first, but darned if GB didn't go and backdate the posting dates... Now it shows them a month apart... But the driver was only posted recently with a 2022 date on the GB site...guess it was just lying around for six months before someone noticed it and posted it. Who knows? But it only appeared recently on the main GB site, despite the backdated posting date.


----------



## des2k...

Got rid of the 300+ whea19 warnings spamming the event log.
4x8 4000cl16 no whea 

It was the PCIe / Intel NIC with higher than 1900IF. Switched to the 2.5Gb realtek on the x570 Aorus Master.

Might help others here if you're 100% stable and get those whea 19 warnings non-stop.


----------



## SacraficeMyGoat

Is it worth updating to F35 or F36C from F34? Any issues to be aware of?


----------



## rob-tech

SacraficeMyGoat said:


> Is it worth updating to F35 or F36C from F34? Any issues to be aware of?


No, not unless you need to run the new 5800X3D, the VDDG control is still broken, I am on F34 and it is the last properly working version in terms of this, I recommend waiting until F37 for AGESA 1.2.0.7 and the fTPM stutter fix.


----------



## SacraficeMyGoat

rob-tech said:


> No, not unless you need to run the new 5800X3D, the VDDG control is still broken, I am on F34 and it is the last properly working version in terms of this, I recommend waiting until F37 for AGESA 1.2.0.7 and the fTPM stutter fix.


Oh okay, appreciate it. I'll hold off for now. Any idea when we'll be getting F37?


----------



## rob-tech

SacraficeMyGoat said:


> Oh okay, appreciate it. I'll hold off for now. Any idea when we'll be getting F37?


It should be soon, middle of May perhaps, Gigabyte seems to have slowed down compared to MSI or Asus now in terms of BIOS release as they used to be first or close to it. These companies already have firmware based on AGESA 1.2.0.7.


----------



## dansi

rob-tech said:


> It should be soon, middle of May perhaps, Gigabyte seems to have slowed down compared to MSI or Asus now in terms of BIOS release as they used to be first or close to it. These companies already have firmware based on AGESA 1.2.0.7.


will 1.2.0.7 fix the VDDG bug? I am happy with F34, it seems to do everything except support 5800X3d.
Debauer recommends not updating bios if things work.


----------



## regs

Does anyone know what are dimensions of X570 Aorus Pro chipset heatsink, especially height, and mounting holes?


----------



## ryouiki

Looks like they are starting to post some AGESA 1.2.0.7 beta BIOS but nothing for Master yet:

Update AMD AGESA 1.2.0.7 for adding Vermeer and Cezanne processors support
Supports Ryzen 7 5800X3D processor


----------



## KedarWolf

ryouiki said:


> Looks like they are starting to post some AGESA 1.2.0.7 beta BIOS but nothing for Master yet:
> 
> Update AMD AGESA 1.2.0.7 for adding Vermeer and Cezanne processors support
> Supports Ryzen 7 5800X3D processor


[Übersicht] - Ultimative AM4 UEFI/BIOS/AGESA Übersicht Is likely the first thread that'll have it.


----------



## rob-tech

dansi said:


> will 1.2.0.7 fix the VDDG bug? I am happy with F34, it seems to do everything except support 5800X3d.
> Debauer recommends not updating bios if things work.


Hopefully, I mean it would be ridiculous if it didn't as there were betas for a couple of boards that had working VDDG voltage adjustment, I want to have a new BIOS for the Xtreme before I upgrade to the 5950x B2 stepping as I'm not sure if the updated microcode for B2 is included in F34 and the VDDG is broken in all releases after this.

I really hate how Gigabyte is taking their sweet time compared to other vendors.


----------



## Nekrogeddon

Hey guys hope all is good. So weird things started happening. All the sudden and without me having tweaked or changed anything, I started getting E6 debug on pc start or restart. It gets stuck in bios loading and if I reset it hangs again but the debug code is AA this time. If I shut down and power on again it is ok. It doesn't happen 100% all the time but it occurred like 4 times in 2 days. I am on F34


----------



## rob-tech

Nekrogeddon said:


> Hey guys hope all is good. So weird things started happening. All the sudden and without me having tweaked or changed anything, I started getting E6 debug on pc start or restart. It gets stuck in bios loading and if I reset it hangs again but the debug code is AA this time. If I shut down and power on again it is ok. It doesn't happen 100% all the time but it occurred like 4 times in 2 days. I am on F34


Code AA means everything is OK and working properly, this is what I get on the Xtreme after a successful boot when I'm in Windows, I looked in the manual and did not see any Code E6, are you sure it is not something else? At this point, assuming you did not make changes to hardware or flash a new BIOS, it could be anything such as a loose connection somewhere (maybe the GPU PCIe card is not sitting well for some reason and causing some intermittent issue) or the BIOS NVRAM could have corrupted itself causing some issues with your system configuration.

I would try to reset the BIOS using the clear CMOS button at the back and see if you still get issues, it could also be something as simple as your BIOS battery dying from old age and causing some problem (I'm not sure why it would prevent booting though, and you would probably lose your BIOS settings, therefore this may not be the problem), you can also try switching it out with a new one.

I would look into the GPU though and try re-seating as I had a similar issue that was caused by a defective AMD 5700 XT that would not reliably POST and hang at boot with PCIe 4.0 activated, once I RMA'd the card everything started working reliably with no other hardware changes (hopefully yours is fine and you don't have to replace anything).


----------



## Dodgexander

rob-tech said:


> Hopefully, I mean it would be ridiculous if it didn't as there were betas for a couple of boards that had working VDDG voltage adjustment, I want to have a new BIOS for the Xtreme before I upgrade to the 5950x B2 stepping as I'm not sure if the updated microcode for B2 is included in F34 and the VDDG is broken in all releases after this.
> 
> I really hate how Gigabyte is taking their sweet time compared to other vendors.


I think the biggest thing is just not knowing if this will be fixed or not. They can take their time. Only reason I'm not upgrading is because of the vddg issue.

On another note, has anyone had it where they shut down their system but RGB remains on? I have that disabled in bios but it happens sometimes. I have to flick the power supply off for them to turn off.


----------



## TaunyTiger

Dodgexander said:


> I think the biggest thing is just not knowing if this will be fixed or not. They can take their time. Only reason I'm not upgrading is because of the vddg issue.
> 
> On another note, has anyone had it where they shut down their system but RGB remains on? I have that disabled in bios but it happens sometimes. I have to flick the power supply off for them to turn off.


My keyboard/Mouse can sometimes light up in rgb after shutdown. Nothing in the computer tho. Usually i just pull out that usb and reconnect again.


----------



## r3volt97

TaunyTiger said:


> My keyboard/Mouse can sometimes light up in rgb after shutdown. Nothing in the computer tho. Usually i just pull out that usb and reconnect again.


Having that as well , either my mice or my mousepad , keyboard if i touch any key


----------



## des2k...

enable erp in the bios, board will power off devices when it's off

by default, you'll get power to usb, rgb, ethernet if you leave erp stock with power off, very annoying


----------



## Nekrogeddon

rob-tech said:


> Code AA means everything is OK and working properly, this is what I get on the Xtreme after a successful boot when I'm in Windows, I looked in the manual and did not see any Code E6, are you sure it is not something else? At this point, assuming you did not make changes to hardware or flash a new BIOS, it could be anything such as a loose connection somewhere (maybe the GPU PCIe card is not sitting well for some reason and causing some intermittent issue) or the BIOS NVRAM could have corrupted itself causing some issues with your system configuration.
> 
> I would try to reset the BIOS using the clear CMOS button at the back and see if you still get issues, it could also be something as simple as your BIOS battery dying from old age and causing some problem (I'm not sure why it would prevent booting though, and you would probably lose your BIOS settings, therefore this may not be the problem), you can also try switching it out with a new one.
> 
> I would look into the GPU though and try re-seating as I had a similar issue that was caused by a defective AMD 5700 XT that would not reliably POST and hang at boot with PCIe 4.0 activated, once I RMA'd the card everything started working reliably with no other hardware changes (hopefully yours is fine and you don't have to replace anything).


It is a E6 definitely and with the little research I did, it is CPU related. Unfortunately none of the above is relevant as everything was working fine and didnt even touch it except from the usual windows and occasional driver updates. Thankfully havent had any more of these since my initial post


----------



## saunupe1911

I'm actually waiting on the next BIOS update because F35 refuses to boost my cores past 4.4 even with PBO enabled. 

I've had to go with an all core clock at 4.5.

Or maybe I need to revert back to F34 smh.


----------



## Nekrogeddon

saunupe1911 said:


> I'm actually waiting on the next BIOS update because F35 refuses to boost my cores past 4.4 even with PBO enabled.
> 
> I've had to go with an all core clock at 4.5.
> 
> Or maybe I need to revert back to F34 smh.


I am on F34 and everything works great. My curve is pretty aggressive but it behaves


----------



## rob-tech

Nekrogeddon said:


> It is a E6 definitely and with the little research I did, it is CPU related. Unfortunately none of the above is relevant as everything was working fine and didnt even touch it except from the usual windows and occasional driver updates. Thankfully havent had any more of these since my initial post


If you know it is CPU related and you continue to notice problems, you can try re-seating it into the socket, something is going bad if this doesn't help, we can't however know it is the CPU as you mentioned that it froze for you on code AA, which is not even an error code. These problems are super difficult to debug, good luck.


----------



## dansi

Nekrogeddon said:


> I am on F34 and everything works great. My curve is pretty aggressive but it behaves


F34 is still the best bios for tweakers...what has gone wrong at Amd side?


----------



## PiotrMKG

dansi said:


> F34 is still the best bios for tweakers...what has gone wrong at Amd side?


Nothing, they were always like that. Great hardware concept, driven down by firmware/drivers.


----------



## Marius A

is not only amd fault , is in a big proportion also gigabyte fault , asus and msi are already on agesa 1207 , since the ransomware attack last year aorus bios development , slowed down considerably


----------



## 99belle99

Marius A said:


> is not only amd fault , is in a big proportion also gigabyte fault , asus and msi are already on agesa 1207 , since the ransomware attack last year aorus bios development , slowed down considerably


I agree what ever happened. They did used to be pumping out bios' all the time, mostly beta ones but that has since stopped for a few months now.


----------



## St0RM53

Hey guys, which bios can do over 1900mhz fclk without WHEA's?

I am on F35B x570 aorus master rev 1.1 (i believe is agesa 1.2.0.3b) and noticed i can boot 1933/1966/2000 flck without problems except of constant whea's. It will probably even boot over 2000mhz but didn't try it.
I know it's not ram related because i've played half a day yesterday trying to eliminate whea's at 1933mhz (which is very close to 1900mhz that gets me 0 whea's with the PC uptime close to a full month in my experience) and did also run karhu ram tests to confirm i get 0 ram errors with at least 2000% coverage (takes 2 hours to this coverage).

I've read lots and tried all sort of combinations of Vsoc, VDDP, VDDG IOD and CCD and all of them will run into whea's as soon as some load is put, even on non-ram related benchmarks like CB20.

I've also read that AMD basically sabotaged overclocking anything over 1900mhz with some "performance targets" in the AGESA, and that's probably why nothing works without giving errors so i wonder which one i should use. BTW it's on a 5950x so dual CCD, and micron rev B 2x32gb dual rank for reference.


EDIT: What is the broken VDDG issue you are all talking about? On F35B at least the option is available but you have to apply it manually from the AMD overclocking menu instead from the Gigabyte's option and that way you can also set separate IOD and CCD VDDG voltages


----------



## ryouiki

St0RM53 said:


> EDIT: What is the broken VDDG issue you are all talking about? On F35B at least the option is available but you have to apply it manually from the AMD overclocking menu instead from the Gigabyte's option and that way you can also set separate IOD and CCD VDDG voltages


At some point in the F35 betas they moved to a new AGESA and that broke VDDG. It hasn't worked on any release since... the only way to set it at that point is via Ryzen Master.


----------



## PiotrMKG

St0RM53 said:


> Hey guys, which bios can do over 1900mhz fclk without WHEA's?
> 
> I am on F35B x570 aorus master rev 1.1 (i believe is agesa 1.2.0.3b) and noticed i can boot 1933/1966/2000 flck without problems except of constant whea's. It will probably even boot over 2000mhz but didn't try it.
> I know it's not ram related because i've played half a day yesterday trying to eliminate whea's at 1933mhz (which is very close to 1900mhz that gets me 0 whea's with the PC uptime close to a full month in my experience) and did also run karhu ram tests to confirm i get 0 ram errors with at least 2000% coverage (takes 2 hours to this coverage).
> 
> I've read lots and tried all sort of combinations of Vsoc, VDDP, VDDG IOD and CCD and all of them will run into whea's as soon as some load is put, even on non-ram related benchmarks like CB20.
> 
> I've also read that AMD basically sabotaged overclocking anything over 1900mhz with some "performance targets" in the AGESA, and that's probably why nothing works without giving errors so i wonder which one i should use. BTW it's on a 5950x so dual CCD, and micron rev B 2x32gb dual rank for reference.
> 
> 
> EDIT: What is the broken VDDG issue you are all talking about? On F35B at least the option is available but you have to apply it manually from the AMD overclocking menu instead from the Gigabyte's option and that way you can also set separate IOD and CCD VDDG voltages


F35c or F34, those are the last BIOSes without VDDG/VDDP bug.


----------



## dansi

St0RM53 said:


> Hey guys, which bios can do over 1900mhz fclk without WHEA's?
> 
> I am on F35B x570 aorus master rev 1.1 (i believe is agesa 1.2.0.3b) and noticed i can boot 1933/1966/2000 flck without problems except of constant whea's. It will probably even boot over 2000mhz but didn't try it.
> I know it's not ram related because i've played half a day yesterday trying to eliminate whea's at 1933mhz (which is very close to 1900mhz that gets me 0 whea's with the PC uptime close to a full month in my experience) and did also run karhu ram tests to confirm i get 0 ram errors with at least 2000% coverage (takes 2 hours to this coverage).
> 
> I've read lots and tried all sort of combinations of Vsoc, VDDP, VDDG IOD and CCD and all of them will run into whea's as soon as some load is put, even on non-ram related benchmarks like CB20.
> 
> I've also read that AMD basically sabotaged overclocking anything over 1900mhz with some "performance targets" in the AGESA, and that's probably why nothing works without giving errors so i wonder which one i should use. BTW it's on a 5950x so dual CCD, and micron rev B 2x32gb dual rank for reference.
> 
> 
> EDIT: What is the broken VDDG issue you are all talking about? On F35B at least the option is available but you have to apply it manually from the AMD overclocking menu instead from the Gigabyte's option and that way you can also set separate IOD and CCD VDDG voltages


FCLK and WHEA is very much cpu dependent. It works without WHEA it works. No amount of AGESA can change things.


----------



## des2k...

dansi said:


> FCLK and WHEA is very much cpu dependent. It works without WHEA it works. No amount of AGESA can change things.


whea 19 warnings on my side(master rev1) only show when using the onboard Intel nic, so not cpu

If you're thinking it's the pcie 2.0 x1 lane from the cpu (5900x) at fault, it's not as that it's still active with the nic enabled and ethernet cable unpluged 

I never really played with any voltages but performance drop happens around 2066-2100 IF.


----------



## St0RM53

dansi said:


> FCLK and WHEA is very much cpu dependent. It works without WHEA it works. No amount of AGESA can change things.


the information out there says otherwise..you can prove this just by changing a single voltage changes the frequency of whea errors. And there are parameters locked behind the AGESA that's why it's important to know which version is the one that is more optimal for this kind of overclocking



des2k... said:


> whea 19 warnings on my side(master rev1) only show when using the onboard Intel nic, so not cpu
> 
> If you're thinking it's the pcie 2.0 x1 lane from the cpu (5900x) at fault, it's not as that it's still active with the nic enabled and ethernet cable unpluged
> 
> I never really played with any voltages but performance drop happens around 2066-2100 IF.


i've seen some people report this with success and my observation is that if you are using ethernet on the intel nic you can increase stability by switching to the realtek one. If you are not using ethernet at all it seems there is no effect between disabling the adapters or not.

Anyways..is there is anyone on here with x570 aorus master with 5900x or 5950x b0 stepping and fully stable flck over 1900mhz? Tell me your bios version and i will try it out.


----------



## EniGma1987

des2k... said:


> whea 19 warnings on my side(master rev1) only show when using the onboard Intel nic, so not cpu
> 
> If you're thinking it's the pcie 2.0 x1 lane from the cpu (5900x) at fault, it's not as that it's still active with the nic enabled and ethernet cable unpluged
> 
> I never really played with any voltages but performance drop happens around 2066-2100 IF.


But the data from the Intel NIC goes over that PCIe x1 lane when in use, and that transfers over to the CPU SerDes links via Infinity Fabric. So it makes sense that errors could pop up when you use more stuff over the IF


----------



## des2k...

EniGma1987 said:


> But the data from the Intel NIC goes over that PCIe x1 lane when in use, and that transfers over to the CPU SerDes links via Infinity Fabric. So it makes sense that errors could pop up when you use more stuff over the IF


That Intel 1gbps pice 2.0 x1 lane is nothing in terms of IF load. core to core IF with CO is the most demanding so that passes y-cruncher all core(option 7) for 2000IF for 4h+ so I'm not worried

That Intel i211 generates too much noise for stable IF or it's a very bad solder job on the mobo.


----------



## dansi

St0RM53 said:


> the information out there says otherwise..you can prove this just by changing a single voltage changes the frequency of whea errors. And there are parameters locked behind the AGESA that's why it's important to know which version is the one that is more optimal for this kind of overclocking
> 
> 
> 
> i've seen some people report this with success and my observation is that if you are using ethernet on the intel nic you can increase stability by switching to the realtek one. If you are not using ethernet at all it seems there is no effect between disabling the adapters or not.
> 
> Anyways..is there is anyone on here with x570 aorus master with 5900x or 5950x b0 stepping and fully stable flck over 1900mhz? Tell me your bios version and i will try it out.


IMO there is nothing you can do if you run into Whea at a given FCLK. System may not log whea for a time, but it always comes back. 

Whilst if you can run WHEA free on the go, you pretty much 100% free for life.
I troved dozens and hundreds of forum topics, and no one has beaten WHEA on their attempt to push FCLK higher than their WHEA free range.

FCLK OC is dead-on set at a range. It does not appear to work like normal core clocks where you can pump voltages and LN2.


----------



## St0RM53

dansi said:


> IMO there is nothing you can do if you run into Whea at a given FCLK. System may not log whea for a time, but it always comes back.
> 
> Whilst if you can run WHEA free on the go, you pretty much 100% free for life.
> I troved dozens and hundreds of forum topics, and no one has beaten WHEA on their attempt to push FCLK higher than their WHEA free range.
> 
> FCLK OC is dead-on set at a range. It does not appear to work like normal core clocks where you can pump voltages and LN2.


Thanks, i'll keep testing. Some say it could be RAM related but i don't think so at least in my case due to my previous test.


----------



## Onede

Gigabyte released F36c (still beta) 1.2.0.7 for the X570 Aorus Pro and maybe other moterboards to.

Changelog:

Checksum : A9CC
Update AMD AGESA V2 1.2.0.7









X570 AORUS PRO (rev. 1.0) Support | Motherboard - GIGABYTE Global


Lasting Quality from GIGABYTE.GIGABYTE Ultra Durable™ motherboards bring together a unique blend of features and technologies that offer users the absolute ...




www.gigabyte.com


----------



## overpower

Onede said:


> Gigabyte released F36c (still beta) 1.2.0.7 for the X570 Aorus Pro and maybe other moterboards to.
> 
> Changelog:
> 
> Checksum : A9CC
> Update AMD AGESA V2 1.2.0.7
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> X570 AORUS PRO (rev. 1.0) Support | Motherboard - GIGABYTE Global
> 
> 
> Lasting Quality from GIGABYTE.GIGABYTE Ultra Durable™ motherboards bring together a unique blend of features and technologies that offer users the absolute ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.gigabyte.com


Seems I can also download f36c for ultra. Where did you find the changelog?


----------



## matthew87

F36e BIOS with AGESA 1.2.0.7 is out for the Aorus X570 Master:



https://download.gigabyte.com/FileList/BIOS/mb_bios_x570-aorus-master_f36e.zip


----------



## dansi

Updated from F34 to F36e for its major security fixes.

VDDG VDDP works as you set in bios and it sticks.

There is a killer TDC bug which caps it at 145A!

EDC and PPT works but with TDC capped, we lose about 125mhz of boost clocks, while PPT burns away. Equates to 500 CBr23 MT pts.

There is no +500 boost clock override, not that it does anything.

There is now a negative boost clock override, but why?

There is per CCD VDDG settings in Amd overclocking, but it is missing the input fields, yeah Betabytes.

F36e does nothing more for FCLK overclocking over F34.

The per CCX manual clocks causing DRAM voltage to stuck at 1.2v bug still present


----------



## St0RM53

X570 Aorus master rev 1.1 here, F35b (Agesa 1.2.0.3b), 5950x, crucial ballistix 2x32gb micron 16gb rev B 3600c16 kit. I've been running 1900mhz 1:1:1 getting 61.7ns latency on just auto timings and 1.35v, 1T, GDM enabled with over 10000% karhu coverage. I finally decided to tighten the timings since now there is more info on this die. Big story short basically even with loose timings Geardown mode disabled (at least at 3800mhz, didn't try lower frequency) will not boot at all, or get stuck at the post screen. I thought it only rounded timings but it seems it does more things. Why is that and what do you recommend on doing?

here are the auto loose timings that have been running stably for ages as reference:


----------



## catpls

Waiting on some more AGESA V2 1.2.0.7 opinions before I update, would appreciate if someone quotes me when someone does some deeper analysis. I've seen the one above but I wanna get a feeler if it's having the same effect on everyone's builds  .


----------



## Waltc

catpls said:


> Waiting on some more AGESA V2 1.2.0.7 opinions before I update, would appreciate if someone quotes me when someone does some deeper analysis. I've seen the one above but I wanna get a feeler if it's having the same effect on everyone's builds  .


Working fine here....Glad to be off of F36c.


----------



## catpls

Waltc said:


> Working fine here....Glad to be off of F36c.


How are the voltages


----------



## Spectre73

CCD and IOD can be set independently again. Make sure to use AMD Overclocking menu.


----------



## Kodo28

rob-tech said:


> Interesting, I most likely will not do anything as the RAM seems to work well, although it would be interesting to know what caused this and why. If I pay for the program and fix it, the problem may appear again as we don't know what causes it, I'm still not sure if this is not some reading error and the sticks are actually fine internally.
> 
> In my case, it can't even be RGB software that causes it as I got this ram specifically because it has no RGB and still excellent quality (On Linux, ram RGB cannot easily be controlled and I didn't want flashing lights in my bedroom at night).
> 
> Let me know if you decide to fix your ram and it remains without CRC errors.


@rob-tech , just got rid of the CRC Error on all my 4 sticks with licensed Thaiphoon Burner

Was pretty straight forward with 3 clicks and done 
No CRC error anymore and now field "Supply Voltage" is well populated and the Part-Number is also now showing the right number with "W" instead of corrupted with "?".
I did contacted Teamgroup about it and they wanted me to send back both kits to Taiwan to be reflashed at one-way shipping cost, so decided to go with Thaiphoon solution.


----------



## ryouiki

dansi said:


> There is a killer TDC bug which caps it at 145A!
> 
> EDC and PPT works but with TDC capped, we lose about 125mhz of boost clocks, while PPT burns away. Equates to 500 CBr23 MT pts.


So EDC is allowing 140A+ @ 1.5V? I was under the impression from other boards (ASUS/MSI/etc.) that it was EDC that was getting capped in later AGESA.

Do you have Curve Optimizer set/is that still working correctly?


----------



## rob-tech

Kodo28 said:


> @rob-tech , just got rid of the CRC Error on all my 4 sticks with licensed Thaiphoon Burner
> 
> Was pretty straight forward with 3 clicks and done
> No CRC error anymore and now field "Supply Voltage" is well populated and the Part-Number is also now showing the right number with "W" instead of corrupted with "?".
> I did contacted Teamgroup about it and they wanted me to send back both kits to Taiwan to be reflashed at one-way shipping cost, so decided to go with Thaiphoon solution.
> View attachment 2560603


This is good to hear, I will repair my ram with Thaiphoon as well in this case, G-Skill also told me to RMA the ram. 

The million dollar question is how did the ram get corrupted and will it happen to us again? I will repair it after upgrading to the new F36c and the 5950x B2 in case this is some bios issue causing it.


----------



## dansi

ryouiki said:


> So EDC is allowing 140A+ @ 1.5V? I was under the impression from other boards (ASUS/MSI/etc.) that it was EDC that was getting capped in later AGESA.
> 
> Do you have Curve Optimizer set/is that still working correctly?


I do not know the 1.5v as i was looking out for all cores results. All cores is clearly capped at 145A afaics.

EDC is still going to max whatever values i set in both version. PPT is still hitting high values but slightly lower than F34. It is the TDC that i saw a clear loss in values between 2 versions

I do believe the CO still works, because without CO, the allcores would stayed below 4GHZ, which they did not.

I may want to flash back to F34 because even the security fixes are not needed as it needs local acccess to hack it


----------



## Kodo28

rob-tech said:


> This is good to hear, I will repair my ram with Thaiphoon as well in this case, G-Skill also told me to RMA the ram.
> 
> The million dollar question is how did the ram get corrupted and will it happen to us again? I will repair it after upgrading to the new F36c and the 5950x B2 in case this is some bios issue causing it.


I think found the culpitre on my case. 
CRC error was gone and it did reappeared again 😖 
I corrected the SPD again and stopped the RGBFusion to load at startup. And until now CRC is still ok. 
I will keep it like that for some days and check from time to time if still ok. Then I will reload RGBFusion and see what happen. 

Ps; looking also to upgrade to 5950x but hard to find b2 stepping.


----------



## des2k...

Anyone tried F36e agesa 1.2.0.7 on the master ?


----------



## Dan Hot

des2k... said:


> Anyone tried F36e agesa 1.2.0.7 on the master ?


Yes all fine since 2 days.


----------



## Blameless

dansi said:


> There is now a negative boost clock override, but why?


So boost can be capped to below stock. This can reduce power consumption/temps and occasionally improve performance where limiting peak boost allows for more agressive negative CO values.


----------



## dansi

Blameless said:


> So boost can be capped to below stock. This can reduce power consumption/temps and occasionally improve performance where limiting peak boost allows for more agressive negative CO values.


I agree this makes sense to give some control on overboost.

That being said F36e is not good if you seek maximum performance, there is a capped TDC, capped 1.425v VID, which i have a feeling is because of the new x3D SKU, and Amd as usual carelessly overwrites all SKU before it.


----------



## overpower

oof. Im ready to flash the new bios, and I hope i can restore the settings.


----------



## Nicked_Wicked

No problems with F36e for me.


----------



## RedRumy3

By far the best bios for me on my x570 ultra rev 1.0 and 5900x. No issues during my 5 hours of gaming and no whea errors @ 1900/3800 ram speed


----------



## Ohim

Aorus X570 Elite + 5800X 3600 CL14 tight timings

F37C BIOS runs flawless so far.


----------



## rob-tech

Kodo28 said:


> I think found the culpitre on my case.
> CRC error was gone and it did reappeared again 😖
> I corrected the SPD again and stopped the RGBFusion to load at startup. And until now CRC is still ok.
> I will keep it like that for some days and check from time to time if still ok. Then I will reload RGBFusion and see what happen.
> 
> Ps; looking also to upgrade to 5950x but hard to find b2 stepping.


Thank you, I went through with the process as you said with licensed Thaiphoon and was able to fix my 4 sticks and now CRC is OK, I also fired up Gigabyte RGBFusion to test my motherboard lights a while ago and if this is the cause it seems like a major problem and probably everyone has corrupt SPD without knowing about it. I currently have RGBFusion uninstalled and the CRC is still OK after repair, but will keep an eye on it and test in the near future. When you use RGBFusion, do you have other software such as temperature of hardware monitoring running that could conflict with the program? I also noticed that there is a new RGBFusion version available from April 14th so you may want to upgrade to that and check it out if you have an older one.

It may also be worth reaching out to Gigabyte and opening a support ticket as this seems like an irresponsible and dangerous bug. I always considered RGB to be poorly implemented on all motherboards and ultimately a useless gimmick that is buggy at best and dangerous at worst.

I'm also on the new F36c BIOS with AGESA 1.2.0.7 and that is working perfectly, boot times are also noticeably faster for me from the time I press the power button to the BIOS splash screen showing, therefore this is a great release. In about 1 week max, I will know if the fTPM stutter has been fixed.

Regarding the 5950x B2, you should be able to get one no problem from a major retailer if you are in France. Here in Canada, retailers like Newegg have about a 3 month lag time from production date to latest inventory when you order and since the B2 has been produced since about the 1st week of 2022 or slightly earlier, I am almost guaranteed to get one if I order now (just to be sure, I will order 1st week of June, maybe the price will come down more).


----------



## MikeS3000

So impressed with the Ryzen 5 5600. My local micro Center has them on sale for $150. I upgraded my father-in-law's x570 Aorus Elite Wi-Fi from a 3600x. Upgraded to bios f37c and no problems. I tuned his hynix DJR ram to 3800 mhz cl16, enabled PBO and motherboard limits and +200 boost. So far it's completely stable and boosts to 4650 mhz without breaking a sweat.


----------



## Gypsycurse

Hi all, not a bios question, but you guys are probably the most knowledgeable people I can think to ask. Does anyone know how I can get Bluetooth headphones that support LDAC and APTX LL to use that codec, is there an Intel driver, I have tried the Dell one floating about but it doesn't work. Any suggestions, or do I have to buy a third party USB transmitter?


----------



## GoforceReloaded

F36c on X570 Xtreme (5950X) on W11:

fTPM stutter is totally fixed so far, µs, DPC, ISR are perfect (<250µs ~99.99-100% of the time), highest execution for all drivers are staying under <1ms.
VDDG is fixed, we can set the voltage in bios and it's showing the good voltage in windows.
*When EDC is over 140A, voltage is capped to 1.425V max.*


----------



## dansi

GoforceReloaded said:


> F36c on X570 Xtreme (5950X) on W11:
> 
> fTPM stutter is totally fixed so far, µs, DPC, ISR are perfect (<250µs ~99.99-100% of the time), highest execution for all drivers are staying under <1ms.
> VDDG is fixed, we can set the voltage in bios and it's showing the good voltage in windows.
> *When EDC is over 140A, voltage is capped to 1.425V max.*


I think there is more to this 140A EDC story. 1.425V is relating to single'ish cores boosts.

For 5900X and 5950X, perfomance is also capped at 145A TDC

Taken together with 140A EDC VID bug, there is a loss on both Single and Multi core performance. /shudders


----------



## Kodo28

rob-tech said:


> Thank you, I went through with the process as you said with licensed Thaiphoon and was able to fix my 4 sticks and now CRC is OK, I also fired up Gigabyte RGBFusion to test my motherboard lights a while ago and if this is the cause it seems like a major problem and probably everyone has corrupt SPD without knowing about it. I currently have RGBFusion uninstalled and the CRC is still OK after repair, but will keep an eye on it and test in the near future. When you use RGBFusion, do you have other software such as temperature of hardware monitoring running that could conflict with the program? I also noticed that there is a new RGBFusion version available from April 14th so you may want to upgrade to that and check it out if you have an older one.
> 
> It may also be worth reaching out to Gigabyte and opening a support ticket as this seems like an irresponsible and dangerous bug. I always considered RGB to be poorly implemented on all motherboards and ultimately a useless gimmick that is buggy at best and dangerous at worst.
> 
> I'm also on the new F36c BIOS with AGESA 1.2.0.7 and that is working perfectly, boot times are also noticeably faster for me from the time I press the power button to the BIOS splash screen showing, therefore this is a great release. In about 1 week max, I will know if the fTPM stutter has been fixed.
> 
> Regarding the 5950x B2, you should be able to get one no problem from a major retailer if you are in France. Here in Canada, retailers like Newegg have about a 3 month lag time from production date to latest inventory when you order and since the B2 has been produced since about the 1st week of 2022 or slightly earlier, I am almost guaranteed to get one if I order now (just to be sure, I will order 1st week of June, maybe the price will come down more).



Yes I am using the latest version B22.0414.1, which is the newest from 14th April. Since I uninstalled it and fixed back the CRC error, I didn't get it corrupted again.
All sticks are showing CRC Ok and using all my others software's like; HWINFO, AIDA64, CPU-Z tested all of them to see if one could be responsible of this corruption and none affected the SPD. Usually when I install RGBFusion, I uninstall immediately after all the subsoft installed by default like Patriot, ENE_Mouse_ENE_Nvme and so on, which are installed for nothing and I keep only one ENE_Dram the one needed for RAM.

I do have actually a ticket open on Gigabyte for RGBFusion but it was concerning another bug that I've found.
The custom favorite colors settings are not being saved as they should and soft change HEX numbers by itself. Specific colors also set on custom are not well replicated on RGB hardware.

RGB Fusion - YouTube

I will keep system for another 2 or 3 days without RGBFusion in order to be sure CRC still ok and reinstall it and check if CRC get corrupted again, which will then confirm it is well RGBFusion the root cause. I did also found that RGBFusion was causing some errors on Windows Event Viewer. This error was already reported since 2018 on Gigabyte Forum US but seems that Gigabyte have closed the US forum (see attachment). 

If the issue concerning the CRC error, is well confirmed being raised by RGBFusion, then *YES* this is a major concern for all those using RGBFusion on their system.
Because, then only solution to get SPD fixed is to RMA the ram or use Thaiphoon soft to dump the SPD back like we did.
The thing is that many people, who will send their RAM to rma due CRC error wont make the direct relation to RGBFusion being the root cause. And soon as they will install back the ram they will get it corrupted again.


----------



## des2k...

dansi said:


> I think there is more to this 140A EDC story. 1.425V is relating to single'ish cores boosts.
> 
> For 5900X and 5950X, perfomance is also capped at 145A TDC
> 
> Taken together with 140A EDC VID bug, there is a loss on both Single and Multi core performance. /shudders


how exactly are you guys limited by 140a ?
Both my 3900x & 5900x at 220w caps at 125a usage for normal avx.

For heavy avx loads it's also limited both power & current.


----------



## St0RM53

Kodo28 said:


> I think found the culpitre on my case.
> CRC error was gone and it did reappeared again 😖
> I corrected the SPD again and stopped the RGBFusion to load at startup. And until now CRC is still ok.
> I will keep it like that for some days and check from time to time if still ok. Then I will reload RGBFusion and see what happen.
> 
> Ps; looking also to upgrade to 5950x but hard to find b2 stepping.


RGBFusion is cancer.


----------



## Luggage

Gypsycurse said:


> Hi all, not a bios question, but you guys are probably the most knowledgeable people I can think to ask. Does anyone know how I can get Bluetooth headphones that support LDAC and APTX LL to use that codec, is there an Intel driver, I have tried the Dell one floating about but it doesn't work. Any suggestions, or do I have to buy a third party USB transmitter?


You might be hard pressed to get both ldac and aptx since Sony and Qualcomm aren’t super friendly about their codecs… not to mention Apple. ( but perhaps things have gotten better recently?)


----------



## Luggage

des2k... said:


> how exactly are you guys limited by 140a ?
> Both my 3900x & 5900x at 220w caps at 125a usage for normal avx.
> 
> For heavy avx loads it's also limited both power & current.


You talking edc or tdc?


----------



## des2k...

Luggage said:


> You talking edc or tdc?


it would be TDC, because EDC climbs to max regardles under heavy avx load 

for 220 140 140 under p95 / y-cruncher EDC jumps to 140 and ppt / tdc scale with load

ppt can be 180w-220w and tdc can be 120a-130a


----------



## Luggage

des2k... said:


> it would be TDC, because EDC climbs to max regardles under heavy avx load
> 
> for 220 140 140 under p95 / y-cruncher EDC jumps to 140 and ppt / tdc scale with load
> 
> ppt can be 180w-220w and tdc can be 120a-130a


With higher edc tdc climbs as well.
These are my maxed pbo limits, can’t use more even if I raise them.


http://imgur.com/wxXo9sw


Well ppt and tdc, edc can go up to 166-ish with lighter wl, like occt mem test


http://imgur.com/1eiRdhu


----------



## des2k...

Luggage said:


> With higher edc tdc climbs as well.
> These are my maxed pbo limits, can’t use more even if I raise them.
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/wxXo9sw
> 
> 
> Well ppt and tdc, edc can go up to 166-ish with lighter wl, like occt mem test
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/1eiRdhu


Still if you look at your max tdc(actual current being used by the cpu) you're still below 140a with that 166a edc value (available current)

there's 0 diff vs my 140a edc limit, my tdc still climbs to 135a on my 5900x


----------



## Luggage

des2k... said:


> Still if you look at your max tdc(actual current being used by the cpu) you're still below 140a with that 166a edc value (available current)
> 
> there's 0 diff vs my 140a edc limit, my tdc still climbs to 135a on my 5900x


Yes - I'm on a 5800X...


----------



## Kodo28

Gypsycurse said:


> Hi all, not a bios question, but you guys are probably the most knowledgeable people I can think to ask. Does anyone know how I can get Bluetooth headphones that support LDAC and APTX LL to use that codec, is there an Intel driver, I have tried the Dell one floating about but it doesn't work. Any suggestions, or do I have to buy a third party USB transmitter?


If not wrong codec aptx low latency is supported natively since Windows 10. 
Did you check that windows is not using it ?


----------



## rob-tech

Kodo28 said:


> Yes I am using the latest version B22.0414.1, which is the newest from 14th April. Since I uninstalled it and fixed back the CRC error, I didn't get it corrupted again.
> All sticks are showing CRC Ok and using all my others software's like; HWINFO, AIDA64, CPU-Z tested all of them to see if one could be responsible of this corruption and none affected the SPD. Usually when I install RGBFusion, I uninstall immediately after all the subsoft installed by default like Patriot, ENE_Mouse_ENE_Nvme and so on, which are installed for nothing and I keep only one ENE_Dram the one needed for RAM.
> 
> I do have actually a ticket open on Gigabyte for RGBFusion but it was concerning another bug that I've found.
> The custom favorite colors settings are not being saved as they should and soft change HEX numbers by itself. Specific colors also set on custom are not well replicated on RGB hardware.
> 
> RGB Fusion - YouTube
> 
> I will keep system for another 2 or 3 days without RGBFusion in order to be sure CRC still ok and reinstall it and check if CRC get corrupted again, which will then confirm it is well RGBFusion the root cause. I did also found that RGBFusion was causing some errors on Windows Event Viewer. This error was already reported since 2018 on Gigabyte Forum US but seems that Gigabyte have closed the US forum (see attachment).
> 
> If the issue concerning the CRC error, is well confirmed being raised by RGBFusion, then *YES* this is a major concern for all those using RGBFusion on their system.
> Because, then only solution to get SPD fixed is to RMA the ram or use Thaiphoon soft to dump the SPD back like we did.
> The thing is that many people, who will send their RAM to rma due CRC error wont make the direct relation to RGBFusion being the root cause. And soon as they will install back the ram they will get it corrupted again.


Yes, mine is also fine since fixing the CRC and not using RGBFusion. When you used RGBFusion again did the same byte of the SPD get corrupted in the same way as the first time?

This should never happen of course and must be raised with Gigabyte if confirmed.

This is also why I never use any of the Gigabyte tools as the hardware is awesome, but the software is garbage that seems to be developed by children.

I have good news though, our motherboard is supported by OpenRGB, the free and open source replacement that appears to be higher quality. Even if Gigabyte doesn't fix their trainwreck software, we can probably use that and not deal with corruption again. I'm going to try it soon and I recommend you do the same.

If it fixes my problem, I'm never touching RGBFusion again.


----------



## Madudzik

Ohim said:


> Aorus X570 Elite + 5800X 3600 CL14 tight timings
> 
> F37C BIOS runs flawless so far.


Hi,
same setup here, would mind sharing zentiming screenshot?


----------



## Kodo28

rob-tech said:


> Yes, mine is also fine since fixing the CRC and not using RGBFusion. When you used RGBFusion again did the same byte of the SPD get corrupted in the same way as the first time?
> 
> This should never happen of course and must be raised with Gigabyte if confirmed.
> 
> This is also why I never use any of the Gigabyte tools as the hardware is awesome, but the software is garbage that seems to be developed by children.
> 
> I have good news though, our motherboard is supported by OpenRGB, the free and open source replacement that appears to be higher quality. Even if Gigabyte doesn't fix their trainwreck software, we can probably use that and not deal with corruption again. I'm going to try it soon and I recommend you do the same.
> 
> If it fixes my problem, I'm never touching RGBFusion again.


Yes it was exactly the same byte again corrupted to 00 instead of 03, issue appeared back pretty quick.
Then I uninstalled RGBfusion and fixed the corrupted byte back on all 4 sticks and since then they are all fine.
Test all kind of scenarios, opening single or all at same time Aida64, HWinfo, CPU-Z, close one...opening 2 and so on.
Aida64 is also set on my system to turn on at Windows start, so I check it and no issue. I have mostly no doubt that RGBfusion is the root cause.
For OpenRGB, I am unable to use it because it doesn't work with the Aorus RGB Fan Commander which I am using for my fans.
It works directly with Motherboard but unfortunately not compatible with Aorus Fans Controller.


----------



## rob-tech

Kodo28 said:


> Yes it was exactly the same byte again corrupted to 00 instead of 03, issue appeared back pretty quick.
> Then I uninstalled RGBfusion and fixed the corrupted byte back on all 4 sticks and since then they are all fine.
> Test all kind of scenarios, opening single or all at same time Aida64, HWinfo, CPU-Z, close one...opening 2 and so on.
> Aida64 is also set on my system to turn on at Windows start, so I check it and no issue. I have mostly no doubt that RGBfusion is the root cause.
> For OpenRGB, I am unable to use it because it doesn't work with the Aorus RGB Fan Commander which I am using for my fans.
> It works directly with Motherboard but unfortunately not compatible with Aorus Fans Controller.


Yes, that is unfortunate with RGB Fan Commander not being compatible, I only use the Noctua 140 mm fans myself with no RGB, and only have the motherboard and Sapphire Nitro GPU as the only RGB which apparently works with the program.

Good luck with raising the issue with Gigabyte, it is straightforward to reproduce and they should help you out (I will also probably contact them).

Thanks for the update.


----------



## Kodo28

rob-tech said:


> Yes, that is unfortunate with RGB Fan Commander not being compatible, I only use the Noctua 140 mm fans myself with no RGB, and only have the motherboard and Sapphire Nitro GPU as the only RGB which apparently works with the program.
> 
> Good luck with raising the issue with Gigabyte, it is straightforward to reproduce and they should help you out (I will also probably contact them).
> 
> Thanks for the update.


Going to try video record the issue so they can really see what is going on and how serious this is. 
Many people out there are using Fusion, which may have also the issue but since it is like a "undercovered" issue and being detectable only with software like Thaiphoon. For sure most of them don't even notice it. I was thinking on swapping my fans with new NF-A12x25 chromax black swap so maybe this is a good reason to upgrade sooner than I thought . 
Let see what Gigabyte has to say about it.


----------



## rob-tech

Kodo28 said:


> Going to try video record the issue so they can really see what is going on and how serious this is.
> Many people out there are using Fusion, which may have also the issue but since it is like a "undercovered" issue and being detectable only with software like Thaiphoon. For sure most of them don't even notice it. I was thinking on swapping my fans with new NF-A12x25 chromax black swap so maybe this is a good reason to upgrade sooner than I thought .
> Let see what Gigabyte has to say about it.


That is a great idea and I'm sure will clarify the issue for them, you can't go wrong with Noctua fans, the quality and longevity is unmatched and they put lots of care into the bearings and motors. My cheap fans had PWM clicking noises, whereas these NF-A14's are not only quieter, but move significantly more air, expensive though for a fan and no RGB.


----------



## rob-tech

It looks like my positive first impressions are tarnished. I can confirm that the *fTPM stutter issue remains and has NOT been fixed as promised*, exact same symptoms as before. This is sort of ridiculous as the whole point of this AGESA was to fix this annoying bug, how incompetent can they be.  

My system had the CMOS cleared and is running fully stock with only XMP enabled. I am 100% certain that this is not another issue. The only hope is that this is some two part fix and requires new chipset drivers which are not released yet, however, I doubt this is the case.

Looks like it is time for the discrete TPM 2.0 expansion board, another purchase because of AMD's failures.


----------



## CattBoy

@Gypsycurse

You need to buy a 3rd party dongle. For both of those codecs you'll need a DAC with USB passthrough, it's a pain in the butt to setup but google&yt will save you

Personally followed BT for years. Waiting for BT5.3 TWS that offer LC3 & LC3Plus codecs

I use aptx-LL for gaming and LDAC for music. Noticeable audio delay even with aptx-LL vs wired headphones (I play fps, footsteps are key). But such is the trade off for wireless freedom



Luggage said:


> You might be hard pressed to get both ldac and aptx since Sony and Qualcomm aren’t super friendly about their codecs… not to mention Apple. ( but perhaps things have gotten better recently?)


This




Kodo28 said:


> If not wrong codec aptx low latency is supported natively since Windows 10.
> Did you check that windows is not using it ?


aptx-LL is not natively supported.

Windows 10 only offer aptX (normal). Hopefully windows 11 supports new Bluetooth LE codecs LC3 and LC3Plus

TWS will be game changer with those codecs


----------



## ryouiki

rob-tech said:


> Looks like it is time for the discrete TPM 2.0 expansion board, another purchase because of AMD's failures.


I'd be interested if you can find one of the Gigabyte hardware modules... I tried for months to get one of those and it was basically impossible without spending 5-10x the intended price.


----------



## GoforceReloaded

rob-tech said:


> It looks like my positive first impressions are tarnished. I can confirm that the *fTPM stutter issue remains and has NOT been fixed as promised*, exact same symptoms as before. This is sort of ridiculous as the whole point of this AGESA was to fix this annoying bug, how incompetent can they be.
> 
> My system had the CMOS cleared and is running fully stock with only XMP enabled. I am 100% certain that this is not another issue. The only hope is that this is some two part fix and requires new chipset drivers which are not released yet, however, I doubt this is the case.
> 
> Looks like it is time for the discrete TPM 2.0 expansion board, another purchase because of AMD's failures.


I have the X570 Xtreme 1.0 and fTPM stutter is totally fixed for me. With a 5950X. (tested also with a 5800X3D)

Maybe this is not fixed for all cpu.

I tested with softwares like latencymon / whysoslow for hours.


----------



## dansi

GoforceReloaded said:


> I have the X570 Xtreme 1.0 and fTPM stutter is totally fixed for me. With a 5950X. (tested also with a 5800X3D)
> 
> Maybe this is not fixed for all cpu.
> 
> I tested with softwares like latencymon / whysoslow for hours.


did you use windows 11?
There's a core isolation that's part of the stutters, see if that's turned on?


----------



## rob-tech

GoforceReloaded said:


> I have the X570 Xtreme 1.0 and fTPM stutter is totally fixed for me. With a 5950X. (tested also with a 5800X3D)
> 
> Maybe this is not fixed for all cpu.
> 
> I tested with softwares like latencymon / whysoslow for hours.


I have the same board and a 3950x and there is nothing more that can be done on my end, maybe you are right and the TPM module on Zen 3 is different with AMD not even testing on these older chips. The problem only began after enabling fTPM since the Windows 11 upgrade and the system is otherwise fully stable, free of all the known bugs such as USB issues etc.

System has been clean installed as well so that can't be the issue.


----------



## GoforceReloaded

dansi said:


> did you use windows 11?
> There's a core isolation that's part of the stutters, see if that's turned on?


Yes i'm on W11 (22000.675) and core isolation is off ^^ (SVM, VBS are off since i updated to W11 months ago)

I tested with SVM and VBS on, no stutter too.

The only bug remaining for me is the PBO (when EDC is more than 140A, the voltage is capped to 1.425V and single core perf loss when PBO is on advanced/manual) - (like pointed out on the ASUS ROG X570 Crosshair VIII Overclocking & Discussion Thread)


----------



## ghiga_andrei

CattBoy said:


> You need to buy a 3rd party dongle. For both of those codecs you'll need a DAC with USB passthrough, it's a pain in the butt to setup but google&yt will save you
> 
> Personally followed BT for years. Waiting for BT5.3 TWS that offer LC3 & LC3Plus codecs
> 
> I use aptx-LL for gaming and LDAC for music. Noticeable audio delay even with aptx-LL vs wired headphones (I play fps, footsteps are key). But such is the trade off for wireless freedom


I second this, wired is the only way for low latency. I used BT headphones with AptX and LDAC and watching youtube videos was unbearable. Especially rock videos, with the drummers and guitarists being completely off sync with the sound. But even watching people talking was a pain due to the delay. Even 50-100ms is enough to be annoying.


----------



## Waltc

dansi said:


> did you use windows 11?
> There's a core isolation that's part of the stutters, see if that's turned on?


I've never had the problem, running under Win10/W11, makes no difference. I ran fTPM under Win10 for at least a year. Doesn't matter if Core Isolation is off or on. I usually run with Core Isolation on, but turned it off recently as I think SVM slows down gaming just a tad. I'll probably turn it back on any day now... Never had the problem. Used every bios/AGESA made for my board starting with F3 over almost three years now, never had the problem. I've long thought it's some kind of hardware/software conflict--possibly with older PCIe cards or other peripherals with an old/wonky bios--that conflicts somehow with fTPM. I don't know what it could be--or whether it's related to overclocking, even. But I'm not surprised to hear that some people who had it before still have it. If it was a bios/AGESA issue, then everyone would have it, imo. 

PSA for everyone who owns an AMD RDNA2 GPU: do not use Enhanced Sync, and make sure it is turned off in the drivers. With my former 5700XT, Enhanced Sync worked great--you turn on E-sync in the drivers and turn vsync off in the game, and it delivers >90% of the vsync off frame rate, but cuts page tearing down to less than 10% of what you would see with just vsync off by itself. But on RDNA2--both with a 6700XT and now a 6900XT--turning on Enhanced Sync just puts a lot of screen artifacts up--you'll see what kind if you turn it on. Really, with RDNA2 and vsync off I hardly see page tearing anyway, so it's no loss with RDNA2. I posted here a few weeks ago about a sudden onslaught of problems that I had--which I thought were related to the bios. Turns out that it was Enhanced Sync causing every single one of them! Turned it off--all those weird problems vanished instantly.


----------



## des2k...

GoforceReloaded said:


> I have the X570 Xtreme 1.0 and fTPM stutter is totally fixed for me. With a 5950X. (tested also with a 5800X3D)
> 
> Maybe this is not fixed for all cpu.
> 
> I tested with softwares like latencymon / whysoslow for hours.


Does Aida latency change with ftpm on, 1.2.0.7 ?
my old 3900x fTPM on win10 or win11 was 2ns worst both fresh install no apps running, 1.2.0.3


----------



## Yuke

Had fTPM stutter/jitter seconds ago. RIP Agesa 1.2.0.7


----------



## rob-tech

Waltc said:


> I've never had the problem, running under Win10/W11, makes no difference. I ran fTPM under Win10 for at least a year. Doesn't matter if Core Isolation is off or on. I usually run with Core Isolation on, but turned it off recently as I think SVM slows down gaming just a tad. I'll probably turn it back on any day now... Never had the problem. Used every bios/AGESA made for my board starting with F3 over almost three years now, never had the problem. I've long thought it's some kind of hardware/software conflict--possibly with older PCIe cards or other peripherals with an old/wonky bios--that conflicts somehow with fTPM. I don't know what it could be--or whether it's related to overclocking, even. But I'm not surprised to hear that some people who had it before still have it. If it was a bios/AGESA issue, then everyone would have it, imo.
> 
> PSA for everyone who owns an AMD RDNA2 GPU: do not use Enhanced Sync, and make sure it is turned off in the drivers. With my former 5700XT, Enhanced Sync worked great--you turn on E-sync in the drivers and turn vsync off in the game, and it delivers >90% of the vsync off frame rate, but cuts page tearing down to less than 10% of what you would see with just vsync off by itself. But on RDNA2--both with a 6700XT and now a 6900XT--turning on Enhanced Sync just puts a lot of screen artifacts up--you'll see what kind if you turn it on. Really, with RDNA2 and vsync off I hardly see page tearing anyway, so it's no loss with RDNA2. I posted here a few weeks ago about a sudden onslaught of problems that I had--which I thought were related to the bios. Turns out that it was Enhanced Sync causing every single one of them! Turned it off--all those weird problems vanished instantly.


I can tell you that I am certain everyone has it, if you don't listen to music or view motion pictures/gaming when the glitch happens, you will not notice even as the interruption occurs because it causes no adverse effects on processing. I listen to music constantly and can go a few days and up to a week before the issue manifests. I only usually notice it when gaming, as it causes a stutter and the audio breaks up for less than 2 seconds. For people who are doing normal tasks or sporadically interacting with the mouse it is possible to miss the issue completely.

While I'm not doubting that your system may not show any issues to you, this is an issue that AMD identified themselves with a technical article.

Also none of the possibilities that you mentioned can be true, I do no overclocking, I cleared the CMOS, I don't run any old expansion cards and only have the 5700 XT and 2 NVMe Gen4 SSDs installed on the board, I also have CSM disabled and all my drivers are up to date.

I can also use latencymon and run the computer for hours with no errors, you have to be next to the computer and interacting with it to notice, if it happens when idling and you are not there, it will never be noticed.

More importantly, if I disable fTPM in BIOS, all problems go away, therefore the issue is clear to me and it is in fact an AMD issue with the fTPM that they didn't fix or maybe they can't.

It's a mixed bag really, some people on Reddit are reporting it to be fixed with the new AGESA, others are reporting the issue to persist. It happens on all hardware from B550 to X570 and includes both the Ryzen 3000 and 5000 series processors being affected.


----------



## rob-tech

ryouiki said:


> I'd be interested if you can find one of the Gigabyte hardware modules... I tried for months to get one of those and it was basically impossible without spending 5-10x the intended price.


With ease currently, here it is for 23 CAD and in stock:

PC Canada GC-TPM2.0s

Edit: There is some BS handling fee in addition to shipping and final price is not that good, but I looked elsewhere and only one other retailer had it for a similar price.


----------



## ryouiki

rob-tech said:


> With ease currently, here it is for 23 CAD and in stock:


Seems like a good deal... when I tried to shop around for one in US I was either told they were out of stock for months/no expectation of getting more, or they wanted scalper prices ($100+ USD).


----------



## Ohim

Madudzik said:


> Hi,
> same setup here, would mind sharing zentiming screenshot?


----------



## Waltc

rob-tech said:


> I can tell you that I am certain everyone has it, if you don't listen to music or view motion pictures/gaming when the glitch happens, you will not notice even as the interruption occurs because it causes no adverse effects on processing. I listen to music constantly and can go a few days and up to a week before the issue manifests. I only usually notice it when gaming, as it causes a stutter and the audio breaks up for less than 2 seconds. For people who are doing normal tasks or sporadically interacting with the mouse it is possible to miss the issue completely.
> 
> While I'm not doubting that your system may not show any issues to you, this is an issue that AMD identified themselves with a technical article.
> 
> Also none of the possibilities that you mentioned can be true, I do no overclocking, I cleared the CMOS, I don't run any old expansion cards and only have the 5700 XT and 2 NVMe Gen4 SSDs installed on the board, I also have CSM disabled and all my drivers are up to date.
> 
> I can also use latencymon and run the computer for hours with no errors, you have to be next to the computer and interacting with it to notice, if it happens when idling and you are not there, it will never be noticed.
> 
> More importantly, if I disable fTPM in BIOS, all problems go away, therefore the issue is clear to me and it is in fact an AMD issue with the fTPM that they didn't fix or maybe they can't.
> 
> It's a mixed bag really, some people on Reddit are reporting it to be fixed with the new AGESA, others are reporting the issue to persist. It happens on all hardware from B550 to X570 and includes both the Ryzen 3000 and 5000 series processors being affected.


I do a lot of intensive software, games and Internet, very heavy on audio. I don't have it. I use strictly HD audio, as well. Seriously, if there's a problem that I never see, I'm not going to worry about it.... Like I mentioned in the original post, I was doing fTPM on this motherboard for at least a year under Win10 and now Win11 since last July and I have never seen it. I read what AMD said, too, and AMD isolated what they believe the cause to be, but they also verified that not everyone has it. Personally, I think it might be wonky flashram on some motherboards. If I had a problem like that I would RMA the motherboard. I'm afraid that if I have a problem that isn't perceivable by me, well, it's a problem I can definitely live with...


----------



## rob-tech

Waltc said:


> I do a lot of intensive software, games and Internet, very heavy on audio. I don't have it. I use strictly HD audio, as well. Seriously, if there's a problem that I never see, I'm not going to worry about it.... Like I mentioned in the original post, I was doing fTPM on this motherboard for at least a year under Win10 and now Win11 since last July and I have never seen it. I read what AMD said, too, and AMD isolated what they believe the cause to be, but they also verified that not everyone has it. Personally, I think it might be wonky flashram on some motherboards. If I had a problem like that I would RMA the motherboard. I'm afraid that if I have a problem that isn't perceivable by me, well, it's a problem I can definitely live with...


Maybe you are correct, this is what I was thinking yesterday as well that the board may actually be bad with faulty flashram, I am no hardware engineer though and it seems like a fault would actually cause errors that we can observe in event viewer, and the fTPM and hardware seems actually fine apart from this. I wonder which flashram they are speaking of here.

What confuses me is that many people, especially Asus users are reporting the issue to be fixed in addition to some Gigabyte users in this thread, while others aren't.

I can live with this so long as the discrete TPM works around the issue, if not I must RMA as this is unacceptable for such a high end system. I will be moving to a 5950x B2 soon and have hopes that it will resolve as maybe some CPUs are in fact bad, who knows now.

Thanks for your insight, take care.


----------



## Medizinmann

rob-tech said:


> Maybe you are correct, this is what I was thinking yesterday as well that the board may actually be bad with faulty flashram, I am no hardware engineer though and it seems like a fault would actually cause errors that we can observe in event viewer, and the fTPM and hardware seems actually fine apart from this. I wonder which flashram they are speaking of here.


There is supposedly some flashram on the mainboard that stores the keys which is frequently accessed when using fTPM with Windows.



> What confuses me is that many people, especially Asus users are reporting the issue to be fixed in addition to some Gigabyte users in this thread, while others aren't.


As I understand it - one theory is that there are different flashrams are used and they are of somewhat different quality – and if faulty or slow they can cause issues.



> I can live with this so long as the discrete TPM works around the issue, if not I must RMA as this is unacceptable for such a high end system. I will be moving to a 5950x B2 soon and have hopes that it will resolve as maybe some CPUs are in fact bad, who knows now.
> 
> Thanks for your insight, take care.


I actually not know how a discrete TPM stores its key – might be in the module itself and hopefully with better quality flash.

So far I leave TPM of – only activated it during install of Win11 and immediately deactivated it afterwards.


----------



## Waltc

rob-tech said:


> Maybe you are correct, this is what I was thinking yesterday as well that the board may actually be bad with faulty flashram, I am no hardware engineer though and it seems like a fault would actually cause errors that we can observe in event viewer, and the fTPM and hardware seems actually fine apart from this. I wonder which flashram they are speaking of here.
> 
> What confuses me is that many people, especially Asus users are reporting the issue to be fixed in addition to some Gigabyte users in this thread, while others aren't.
> 
> I can live with this so long as the discrete TPM works around the issue, if not I must RMA as this is unacceptable for such a high end system. I will be moving to a 5950x B2 soon and have hopes that it will resolve as maybe some CPUs are in fact bad, who knows now.
> 
> Thanks for your insight, take care.


_Good post!_ In some cases I've seen, the troubleshooter has evidence of the problem on only one system on Earth--his--and from this he extrapolates that the manufacturer is "lying" or "hiding something", and so on. Everyone has seen posts like that at least once, I'm sure. I don't see any of that in this forum, thankfully!

But, I see that more than I should, these days, in other forums. What some don't realize, possibly, is that all of the motherboards, CPUs, GPUs, system ram, and so on, available for purchase, get run through brutal testing generally called "validation." If there's a problem at stock clocks and voltages with a product, the manufacturer intends to find it and fix it prior to the product hitting the market. Depending on the quality of the product being produced, it can either be a fairly quick validation process, or a long one, but these products are tested heavily, and validation seeks to synthesize every possible condition, in hardware, firmware, and software, that a user might encounter, before the product is released for sale into the general markets. Companies recognize that as stringent and efficacious as their validation processes might be, sometimes things slip through the cracks--and the RMA process exists to correct that when it happens. And of course, both customer and manufacturer want to see as few RMA's as they can manage.

That's why it is so important to stress that products are not validated at anything except their stock clocks and voltages--which is all the manufacturer can and will guarantee. That's why support software for a product is festooned with warnings that the user is forced to click through--a few might read them, but not many, is my guess, (including me)--before overclocking and timing changes are even allowed in the driver/application supporting the hardware product. 

Yes, _I agree completely that fTPM stutter is unacceptable_, and I believe it points to a flaw in the materials used in the motherboard in question, and that it demands RMA replacement. Agree with that completely. But human nature being what it is, who wants to RMA his primary motherboard? I know I don't! But I would if I had this problem. It's just as AMD framed the issue immediately--"some users report...", so they did the right thing and looked at the issue, attempted to isolate it and fix it, if possible. But there is simply nothing AMD can do about flaky flashram on a given motherboard. That is only correctable by the motherboard manufacturer, and certainly would in my estimation constitute a manufacturing flaw. By indicating that a dedicated TPM module would fix any such problem, as AMD verified through its own look at the problem, that would seem to nail it down to faulty hardware in an individual motherboard.

I'm glad you broached the subject, and I _appreciate your posts_, because as fTPM stutter is not something I've seen myself, and not a problem which concerns me personally, I wouldn't have given the issue much more thought except that your post _demanded_ a little more thought expended in that direction. Enjoyed batting this around a bit more! Thanks for the a.m. stimulation.

I frequent this forum almost daily, and even though the long, tall tales of my wondrous overclocking prowess would fill a thimble, maybe, I do see _useful_ tips and tricks posted by various people here, including you, my good man... Chow Mein [Blithering mode: OFF.]


----------



## Medizinmann

rob-tech said:


> I can live with this so long as the discrete TPM works around the issue, if not I must RMA as this is unacceptable for such a high end system. I will be moving to a 5950x B2 soon and have hopes that it will resolve as maybe some CPUs are in fact bad, who knows now.


I want to add:
If I really needed TPM on all the time (right now I deactivate it after install) - I would also go with the - if the discrete TPM module fixes it solution type approach - as these are listed right now for around 20€ - so if popping in one of these is the solution. I would do it - anything else(like rebuilding the whole system and RMA the motherboard) is much more hassle.

Best regards,
Medizinmann


----------



## Kodo28

@rob-tech

What you could do, is to try running on backup bios and see if you still face stuttering, if it is not the case than your main flash is in bad shape.

SPI flash memory which AMD is talking about, is nothing else than the bios chip.

The thing, also with QFlash option is that DMI cleaning seems to be gone. 

With efiflash, we had the option to clear the DMI in bios update ( /C - Clear DMI data. (default: Keep DMI data))

Bios Q-Flash seems to be applying default which is keeping the DMI data.

I did try efiflash with commande /C but it says bios is protected by SecureFlash


----------



## rob-tech

Thank you for the above three posts, all useful information.

I have decided to give it some time and see how the final non BETA BIOS and possibly 5950x behaves as I was planning to upgrade my 3950x anyways. My plan of action is to get this resolved with a discrete TPM as RMAing the board is a big hassle, and you could always get other unforeseen issues. I'm really hoping they are able to resolve this and it is not what we think it could be. A discrete TPM must resolve the issue as it’s very nature does not rely on updating the motherboard flash rom.

According to @Kodo28 , the BIOS chip is what AMD is talking about and I might use his advice to test the backup BIOS for stutters. I still feel that there may be issues with certain CPU’s instead of the board as bad BIOS flash ROMs seem like they would cause widespread severe operational issues instead of a simple stutter.

I have also contacted Gigabyte with a support ticket that references AMD's web site and the issue, we will see what they have to say.


----------



## St0RM53

Anyone running dual rank modules at 1900mhz Fclk 1:1:1 with *GDM OFF* on X570 aorus master rev1.1/1.2? Please post Zentimings screenshot


----------



## DenialofService

So after finding this thread I decided to put my story here as well;

Decided to upgrade my computer about a year ago, went with a 5800X and an Aorus x570 Master, and 32GB corsair memory @3200MHz (double checked if CMW32GX4M4C3200C16 is supported and everything checks out).
First issue was system instability, mainly BIOS, I'd be able to get into it, but it would freeze every x-seconds, if it booted up even. Ended up using the Bios flash usb port to update and it ran fine for a while (besides other instability issues caused by a failling ssd but that one I don't blame on the board)

Then a week ago my cpu ended up un-aliving itself, used a ryzen 3 1200 for a while while I had my 5800X rma'd, again few issues here (though it didn't support XMP or SVM, and while it booted with all 4 slots populated it stated only 16GB of available RAM, with 16GB reserved, weird, but no issue I cared about at the time, since it was just a temporary stopgap)
The real fun begins however when the new 5800X arrives, getting error 0d on boot, yay! Figure out *I can't put any memory in slot B1 & B2*, all the memory modules work fine in slot A1 & A2. XMP on or off, reduced frequency, upped voltage, nothing works, googling shows some people solved it by reducing the pressure on the cooler (what?) didn't work either, double-checked pins, nada, reseated it, nothing.
Now I had updated the BIOS to the newest version (F36c) when my cpu had died to see if that could fix it, so ok, that might be causing issues then? decided to update to F36e as that just came out. And my BIOS is freezing again... 

So now I'm stuck running single channel using 16GB instead of 32GB, great...

Looks like they removed the message that you can't downgrade from version F35 so I'll try to go back to F34 again and see if it resolves my issues (might have that one still set as the backup BIOS)

My current list of potential fixes that I still could try before ritualistically burning the board altogether is:
-double-check if the AOI cables aren't interfering with the RAM somehow (based on a comment on some other board)
-downgrade BIOS
-try other memory (already have a set of 2133MHz memory set aside for this)
-maybe blow some canned air into the slots (again)
-Fiddle around some more with the XMP profile (it actually gave a different RAM error when I had used XMP with reduced frequency, but no POST or boot here either, maybe an even lower frequency and upping the voltage even further)

If anyone has any other suggestions to fix this I'm all ears, I'll update this if I find out more. the thing is, this board worked with 32GB of ram, all sticks check out, if anything feels like I'm zoning in on a borked BIOS.

Probably the last time I buy a gigabyte product though, I've been having issues with their boards as far as I can remember, both intel and amd platform, the aorus x570 master gotten good reviews though so I decided to go with it, but I sincerely regret ever having bought that one, the amount of time spent on BIOS and board issues already well outweighs it's price, and that's if I were to pay myself half minimum wage per hour.


----------



## St0RM53

DenialofService said:


> So after finding this thread I decided to put my story here as well;
> 
> Decided to upgrade my computer about a year ago, went with a 5800X and an Aorus x570 Master, and 32GB corsair memory @3200MHz (double checked if CMW32GX4M4C3200C16 is supported and everything checks out).
> First issue was system instability, mainly BIOS, I'd be able to get into it, but it would freeze every x-seconds, if it booted up even. Ended up using the Bios flash usb port to update and it ran fine for a while (besides other instability issues caused by a failling ssd but that one I don't blame on the board)
> 
> Then a week ago my cpu ended up un-aliving itself, used a ryzen 3 1200 for a while while I had my 5800X rma'd, again few issues here (though it didn't support XMP or SVM, and while it booted with all 4 slots populated it stated only 16GB of available RAM, with 16GB reserved, weird, but no issue I cared about at the time, since it was just a temporary stopgap)
> The real fun begins however when the new 5800X arrives, getting error 0d on boot, yay! Figure out *I can't put any memory in slot B1 & B2*, all the memory modules work fine in slot A1 & A2. XMP on or off, reduced frequency, upped voltage, nothing works, googling shows some people solved it by reducing the pressure on the cooler (what?) didn't work either, double-checked pins, nada, reseated it, nothing.
> Now I had updated the BIOS to the newest version (F36c) when my cpu had died to see if that could fix it, so ok, that might be causing issues then? decided to update to F36e as that just came out. And my BIOS is freezing again...
> 
> So now I'm stuck running single channel using 16GB instead of 32GB, great...
> 
> Looks like they removed the message that you can't downgrade from version F35 so I'll try to go back to F34 again and see if it resolves my issues (might have that one still set as the backup BIOS)
> 
> My current list of potential fixes that I still could try before ritualistically burning the board altogether is:
> -double-check if the AOI cables aren't interfering with the RAM somehow (based on a comment on some other board)
> -downgrade BIOS
> -try other memory (already have a set of 2133MHz memory set aside for this)
> -maybe blow some canned air into the slots (again)
> -Fiddle around some more with the XMP profile (it actually gave a different RAM error when I had used XMP with reduced frequency, but no POST or boot here either, maybe an even lower frequency and upping the voltage even further)
> 
> If anyone has any other suggestions to fix this I'm all ears, I'll update this if I find out more. the thing is, this board worked with 32GB of ram, all sticks check out, if anything feels like I'm zoning in on a borked BIOS.
> 
> Probably the last time I buy a gigabyte product though, I've been having issues with their boards as far as I can remember, both intel and amd platform, the aorus x570 master gotten good reviews though so I decided to go with it, but I sincerely regret ever having bought that one, the amount of time spent on BIOS and board issues already well outweighs it's price, and that's if I were to pay myself half minimum wage per hour.


Use F34 bios. It's the most functional one out there. And make sure you run geardown mode enabled. I've been trying everything with this board and geardown mode disabled breaks everything, at least with dual rank modules. Still investigating.


----------



## DenialofService

St0RM53 said:


> Use F34 bios. It's the most functional one out there. And make sure you run geardown mode enabled. I've been trying everything with this board and geardown mode disabled breaks everything, at least with dual rank modules. Still investigating.


cheers, F34 was indeed the one I had lined up  gonna check geardown as well thanks, hadn't heard of that one before.


----------



## ryouiki

St0RM53 said:


> Anyone running dual rank modules at 1900mhz Fclk 1:1:1 with *GDM OFF* on X570 aorus master rev1.1/1.2? Please post Zentimings screenshot












_Edit_ Also board revision doesn't really seem to matter at least for FCLK1900... this configuration works on both my 1.0 and 1.2 revision boards (both 5950X B2 stepping, same memory kit).


----------



## DenialofService

DenialofService said:


> So after finding this thread I decided to put my story here as well;
> ....


So first update so far:
It wasn't AIO cooler cables, had them routed between the ram and GPU so thought that could potentially interfere, but nope.
blowing some canned air didn't do anything either, slots were clean anyway.
Using other memory was an even worse experience, had some corsair 2133MHZ lying around, but they wouldn't even post, even with just one stick, so eh.
fiddling with XMP yielded no results, just instead of 0d error code, it was an F9 error (RAM eh), no post or boot regardless.

So Qlfash PLUS it is then, removed CPU and ram, flashed BIOS back to F34 from F36e, booted with one stick first to check if it had properly flashed down, it did. no 10+ sec freezes in the BIOS anymore either, fantastic news. Insert all 4 ram modules, lo' and behold it boots, no issues, 4 sticks with glowing RGB smiling at me! huzzah!
Or so I thought...
Windows reports only 2 slots (A1 and A2) as populated, back to BIOS, same 'ffing scenario, despite all 4 ram modules inserted and it booting with no issue B1 and B2 remain "empty", RREEEEeeeee-

enabling XMP causes an error with an F9 again, after a couple of reboots, it'll drop me back off in the BIOS where it will say it's enabled🤷

So now I can go back to the BIOS version F36e and use only 2 ram modules, or use F34 and have all 4 inserted but still only have 2 available.

the strangest part of it all is that *CPU-z DOES see ALL 4 modules! *baffling.

For now, I'm done with it, I'm open to suggestions but I'll be rocking the single-channel 16GB for now (though the fps loss is noticeable in games 😭)
Not sure what exactly caused all of this though, I upgraded to F35, 3 days later my CPU died and I lose 2 RAM slots on my motherboard, I usually don't want to point fingers but this all seems very sus to me.
I could RMA the board, but probably not gonna bother, gonna get an MSI or something.


----------



## dansi

Just a findings, for beta bios, those ending with an alphabet, you do not need to use usb flashback to revert older bios. You can go back older bios using bios flash within the uefi 

This is because gigabyte do not ,so far, sign off on beta bios, only the 'production' bios will their new capsule lock is in


----------



## Crzycanuck

I have a gigabyte x570 Aorus master with a 3900x . I am not looking for highest speeds but reasonable speeds and lower voltages to keep heat down. Mainly gaming and my work only is spreadsheets and Powerpoint creation.
I am able to achieve an All core 4.1 ghz @ 1.25v stable and max temps with a 23c ambient room i can maintain 65c on an Noctua d15 cooler.I'm getting a score of 18575 on CB23

i dont know if this is good , average or meh for those settings with this cpu and Baord and just looking for some opinions.


----------



## ryouiki

Crzycanuck said:


> Mainly gaming and my work only is spreadsheets and Powerpoint creation.
> I am able to achieve an All core 4.1 ghz @ 1.25v stable and max temps with a 23c ambient room i can maintain 65c on an Noctua d15 cooler.I'm getting a score of 18575 on CB23


I'm not sure what the point is of going fixed all core like this on a system that is only running games/non multi-threaded work. You are just hurting your game performance for a small temperature decrease... and the 3000 series already lags pretty far behind in terms of single threaded performance...


----------



## Crzycanuck

ryouiki said:


> I'm not sure what the point is of going fixed all core like this on a system that is only running games/non multi-threaded work. You are just hurting your game performance for a small temperature decrease... and the 3000 series already lags pretty far behind in terms of single threaded performance...


Its not fixed at 4.1 constantly and i never said it was constantly fixed so please read again. I said its stable at an all core 4.1 ghz @ 1.25v (when I stability tested it, kind of like everyone does to test settings? ). The cpu cores change speeds when im gaming or working as necessary as guided by the systems needs but if all core do run at 100% its stable at that speed and that voltage.

A Pretty simple question i was asking for most people i think. Are you going to answer the specific question i asked or is all you have to offer is just hang around and criticize people.


----------



## Waltc

F36e running perfectly here, I'm glad to say. No problems. Much better than F35/F36c. 


dansi said:


> Just a findings, for beta bios, those ending with an alphabet, you do not need to use usb flashback to revert older bios. You can go back older bios using bios flash within the uefi
> 
> This is because gigabyte do not ,so far, sign off on beta bios, only the 'production' bios will their new capsule lock is in


So you are saying if you are running F36c/F36e, you can flash back to F34, say, using Q-Flash? Or are you saying that you need to flash to a beta bios?


----------



## Waltc

Crzycanuck said:


> I have a gigabyte x570 Aorus master with a 3900x . I am not looking for highest speeds but reasonable speeds and lower voltages to keep heat down. Mainly gaming and my work only is spreadsheets and Powerpoint creation.
> I am able to achieve an All core 4.1 ghz @ 1.25v stable and max temps with a 23c ambient room i can maintain 65c on an Noctua d15 cooler.I'm getting a score of 18575 on CB23
> 
> i dont know if this is good , average or meh for those settings with this cpu and Baord and just looking for some opinions.


I have a similar system, see sig. Through much experimentation, I have found that the best way *for me* is to Enable PBO and let the CPU overclock itself as it will. Various benches record me at ~4.4 GHz + (Time Spy, Firestrike), HWinfo, and some others. That won't be all core, however. Remember that when you set manual overclocking you disable boost. I also set CPU voltage to Normal, and key in .002500+ (if I haven't misplaced a 0 here) as that seems to help a bit.

I game at 4k, though, and that is at least 99% GPU limited, so it would do me scant good to upgrade to a 5900X, or better. However, I do admit the 5800X3D has captured my attention, for some reason--although on benches that use available cores, like CPU-Z, and Cinebench, and others, my 3900X puts out significantly higher scores than even the 5800X3D. But that is only as expected...


----------



## dansi

Waltc said:


> F36e running perfectly here, I'm glad to say. No problems. Much better than F35/F36c.
> 
> 
> So you are saying if you are running F36c/F36e, you can flash back to F34, say, using Q-Flash? Or are you saying that you need to flash to a beta bios?


Yes you can Qflash F36c/e and downgrade the versions. But you cannot with F35 which is a 'final' version, and you need usb flashback to downgrade


----------



## saunupe1911

Yeah no complaints with F36e right now.


----------



## ryouiki

Crzycanuck said:


> A Pretty simple question i was asking for most people i think. Are you going to answer the specific question i asked or is all you have to offer is just hang around and criticize people.


I don't normally see people quote specific all core speeds + voltage if they are using PBO/letting the chip handle frequency and voltage scaling... so the assumption was you were manually setting clocks/voltages.

As for "good/average" the range for R23 on a 3900X is something like 18,000 on the lower end and touching 20,000 on the high end, so seems to be fine. Both of my 3900X were > 19,200 but they were both water-cooled... sustained all-core frequency/voltage is heavily thermal dependent.


----------



## Luggage

Crzycanuck said:


> Its not fixed at 4.1 constantly and i never said it was constantly fixed so please read again. I said its stable at an all core 4.1 ghz @ 1.25v (when I stability tested it, kind of like everyone does to test settings? ). The cpu cores change speeds when im gaming or working as necessary as guided by the systems needs but if all core do run at 100% its stable at that speed and that voltage.
> 
> A Pretty simple question i was asking for most people i think. Are you going to answer the specific question i asked or is all you have to offer is just hang around and criticize people.


The same for occt memtest, p95 small fft and cb r23 nt?

Now do you see the confusion?


----------



## aveamurechi

Hey guys,

I've been lurking this thread since the very beginning, when I got my 3950x back in 2019. Now I'm considering upgrading to a 5950x on a Aorus Master rev. 1.2.

What I understand from the latest posts is:

F35 is latest stable BIOS and is just fine for my case where I am not interested to mess with any settings; just load optimized defaults, and run with it. (my system is currently running flawless on F22 bios; or at least I do not notice any problems - not that I'm actively looking for them )
F36e is also good for my same usecase, (fixes some issues, latest AGESA, but is beta)

Did I get it right?
Also, what is about this B2 stepping in the 5950x? what is the change in B2 compared to the previous steppings? I'm just wondering whether I should worry about it when I place the order.


----------



## Waltc

aveamurechi said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I've been lurking this thread since the very beginning, when I got my 3950x back in 2019. Now I'm considering upgrading to a 5950x on a Aorus Master rev. 1.2.
> 
> What I understand from the latest posts is:
> 
> F35 is latest stable BIOS and is just fine for my case where I am not interested to mess with any settings; just load optimized defaults, and run with it. (my system is currently running flawless on F22 bios; or at least I do not notice any problems - not that I'm actively looking for them )
> F36e is also good for my same usecase, (fixes some issues, latest AGESA, but is beta)
> 
> Did I get it right?
> Also, what is about this B2 stepping in the 5950x? what is the change in B2 compared to the previous steppings? I'm just wondering whether I should worry about it when I place the order.


I didn't care for F35. I found that F36e with the 1.2.0.7 AGESA is superior to both F35 & F36c. I don't know if I can call F35 "stable". I had booting problems that disappeared with F36e, I was relieved to see. F35 was more stable than F36c, in my case, but inferior to F36e. Stability problems with F35 & F36c were sporadic and had to do with wonky cold/warm boots--probably "stability" isn't the right word here, because once up and running, I had no crashes with any of them. But I never knew when the cold/warm boot weirdness would strike. What would happen is that every so often during a cold or warm boot the boot would just hang--could only be forced through the reset switch, but at least that worked every time. Anyway, that's gone with F36e so far. (Never say never..!)


----------



## rob-tech

aveamurechi said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I've been lurking this thread since the very beginning, when I got my 3950x back in 2019. Now I'm considering upgrading to a 5950x on a Aorus Master rev. 1.2.
> 
> What I understand from the latest posts is:
> 
> F35 is latest stable BIOS and is just fine for my case where I am not interested to mess with any settings; just load optimized defaults, and run with it. (my system is currently running flawless on F22 bios; or at least I do not notice any problems - not that I'm actively looking for them )
> F36e is also good for my same usecase, (fixes some issues, latest AGESA, but is beta)
> 
> Did I get it right?
> Also, what is about this B2 stepping in the 5950x? what is the change in B2 compared to the previous steppings? I'm just wondering whether I should worry about it when I place the order.


As @Waltc said, I highly recommend the latest BETA with AGESA 1.2.0.7, on my Xtreme rev 1.0 it is a much better BIOS and probably the first version that is a genuine upgrade over AGESA 1.2.0.3b which was also solid. 

After clearing and factory resetting the fTPM from both UEFI and Windows, in addition to clearing the CMOS and loading optimized defaults again, followed by re-configuring by hand, I have not had the stutter recur for several days now (knock on wood). The fTPM shows that it is provisioned and working well.

Regarding the B2, it has substrate improvements and new microcode with some undisclosed improvements, it may have a better voltage/frequency curve (although this may be general production maturity since launch). Since you have waited this long, you might as well get the new version. Make sure you buy from a major retailer which has a high turnover if you want it or just wait a bit longer like me.

I am also getting a 5950x at the end of June and am 99% certain it will be a B2 at this time, anything made after week 1 of 2022 is 99% B2, so this should be plenty of time to saturate supply chains.


----------



## dansi

1203b has a bit more performance.
1207 has the capped TDC EDC VID thingies


----------



## ghiga_andrei

For those of us who still have the fTPM stutter bug, after installing Windows 11, can we just disable fTPM if not using Bitlocker ? I mean, I did it and Windows is still booting fine and the stutter is gone, so for those of us that do not need Bitlocker, it seems like a much better fix than waiting for a new AGESA fix or buying extra TPM boards. 

I don't understand if fTPM does anything else in Windows 11 than just allow Bitlocker encryption of drives.


----------



## des2k...

ghiga_andrei said:


> For those of us who still have the fTPM stutter bug, after installing Windows 11, can we just disable fTPM if not using Bitlocker ? I mean, I did it and Windows is still booting fine and the stutter is gone, so for those of us that do not need Bitlocker, it seems like a much better fix than waiting for a new AGESA fix or buying extra TPM boards.
> 
> I don't understand if fTPM does anything else in Windows 11 than just allow Bitlocker encryption of drives.


secureboot & windows hello uses it

You can disable all those requirements during fresh install, best way so you don't mess with bios settings after installing windows.








How to Install Windows 11 without TPM / with Unsupported CPU - WinBuzzer


Don't have a TPM 2.0 chip? We show you how to install Windows 11 without TPM with a handy regedit bypass.




winbuzzer.com


----------



## aveamurechi

Waltc said:


> I don't know if I can call F35 "stable".


By stable I meant "released", as in released vs. beta. But I can see how that would be confusing. My bad... 



rob-tech said:


> As @Waltc said, I highly recommend the latest BETA with AGESA 1.2.0.7, on my Xtreme rev 1.0 it is a much better BIOS and probably the first version that is a genuine upgrade over AGESA 1.2.0.3b which was also solid.


Overall, thanks guys for the hints and advice.



dansi said:


> 1207 has the capped TDC EDC VID thingies


I suppose I would not really care about the thingies, since I'm not interested in OC-ing, just a solid reliable system at default settings.

So, I think I will take your advice and install the F36e, use it for a couple of days to get the hang of it and get a chance to notice any quirks, before the 5950x arrives. if the 5950x exhibits similar quirks, then I would know the processor is be fine... because I know them from the previous processor (which served me well for 3 years now...)


----------



## rob-tech

It looks like I spoke to soon regarding the fTPM stutter as it just happened again despite my other mitigation attempts of resetting the entire TPM. 

Wouldn't really surprise me at this point if they can't fix it as it seems to be a problem with some Ryzen processors and the PSP which runs on a Cortex X5, people have replaced motherboards with completely different models and the problem remained.

Good luck to those whose boards do not have a discrete TPM header. Between poorly binned components which fail at stock, endless buggy AGESA releases and the seemingly non existent validation for core functionality, I'm almost certainly done with AMD when it is time to build a future system (which is thankfully not for many years).


----------



## matthew87

rob-tech said:


> It looks like I spoke to soon regarding the fTPM stutter as it just happened again despite my other mitigation attempts of resetting the entire TPM.
> 
> Wouldn't really surprise me at this point if they can't fix it as it seems to be a problem with some Ryzen processors and the PSP which runs on a Cortex X5, people have replaced motherboards with completely different models and the problem remained.
> 
> Good luck to those whose boards do not have a discrete TPM header. Between poorly binned components which fail at stock, endless buggy AGESA releases and the seemingly non existent validation for core functionality, I'm almost certainly done with AMD when it is time to build a future system (which is thankfully not for many years).



Is it largely specific to 3xxx series chips or universal?

As my B0 stepping Ryzen 5800x and Aorus Master Rev 1.0 appear fine. 

I also haven't had much in the way of issues with failures or bugs, I did encounter the USB dropout issues but that was adequately resolved - albeit a bit slower than I'd have liked - by AMD.


----------



## dansi

Every new amd agesa keeps regressing in performance. It looks like due security fixes, drop-out fixes, longevity fixes

They are not being called out enough. We need media of GN and HWUnboxed to test various agesa. Fine wine AMD? More like stale milk


----------



## ghiga_andrei

matthew87 said:


> Is it largely specific to 3xxx series chips or universal?
> 
> As my B0 stepping Ryzen 5800x and Aorus Master Rev 1.0 appear fine.
> 
> I also haven't had much in the way of issues with failures or bugs, I did encounter the USB dropout issues but that was adequately resolved - albeit a bit slower than I'd have liked - by AMD.


I have the 5900x with Aorus Elite and I have the fTPM stutter bug. 
The only fix is to disable fTPM from BIOS.


----------



## rob-tech

matthew87 said:


> Is it largely specific to 3xxx series chips or universal?
> 
> As my B0 stepping Ryzen 5800x and Aorus Master Rev 1.0 appear fine.
> 
> I also haven't had much in the way of issues with failures or bugs, I did encounter the USB dropout issues but that was adequately resolved - albeit a bit slower than I'd have liked - by AMD.


No idea at this point, it appears universal to all gens. For me I have never had USB issues of any kind, yet I have this. It is rare and happens about once every 2-3 days, but is still super annoying.

Maybe the AGESA needs work still and there is a reason that this is BETA, one thing that I think is highly unlikely is that all these motherboards have faulty BIOS SPIROM's (where the fTPM keys are stored) and the reasoning is simple. Intel motherboards from all vendors use the same brands and type of BIOS chip across generations (differing in size maybe), yet their version of fTPM based on similar principles works correctly and no one mentions any occurrence of stutters. If there were a bunch of faulty chips, the problems would be universal and present on Intel, not to mention other problems such as corrupting BIOS.


----------



## OldBones

rob-tech said:


> Maybe the AGESA needs work still and there is a reason that this is BETA, one thing that I think is highly unlikely is that all these motherboards have faulty BIOS SPIROM's (where the fTPM keys are stored) and the reasoning is simple. Intel motherboards from all vendors use the same brands and type of BIOS chip across generations (differing in size maybe), yet their version of fTPM based on similar principles works correctly and no one mentions any occurrence of stutters. If there were a bunch of faulty chips, the problems would be universal and present on Intel, not to mention other problems such as corrupting BIOS.


 You are absolutely correct. Win 11 is obviously optimized to run on Intel boards. Microsoft and Intel don't give a rat's ass about AMD's problems period. Why would they. They don't make a dime off AMD gear. It's all about the Blue Team raking in the cash. 
And as far as AGESA performance goes. If you want your Ryzen chip to run as well/fast as possible and perform flawlessly then run one of the oldest bios that supports your particular chip. Every new Agesa version these days does nothing but degrade and erode Ryzen processor performance. You're better off keeping your Chipset drivers up to date. On my 3900x/X570 Master I run bios F32b and on my 5950X/X570S Master I run bios F2. Both rigs run flawlessly.
AND Stay far FAR away from any Bios that changes 'default status of AMD PSP fTPM to Enabled for addressing basic Windows 11 requirements'. AMD will be chasing their tails for the next 10 years trying to fix the problems this Win 11 FTPM thing is causing AMD end users. Intel must be laughing their tails off watching AMD try to solve this....


----------



## Waltc

OldBones said:


> You are absolutely correct. Win 11 is obviously optimized to run on Intel boards. Microsoft and Intel don't give a rat's ass about AMD's problems period. Why would they. They don't make a dime off AMD gear. It's all about the Blue Team raking in the cash.
> And as far as AGESA performance goes. If you want your Ryzen chip to run as well/fast as possible and perform flawlessly then run one of the oldest bios that supports your particular chip. Every new Agesa version these days does nothing but degrade and erode Ryzen processor performance. You're better off keeping your Chipset drivers up to date. On my 3900x/X570 Master I run bios F32b and on my 5950X/X570S Master I run bios F2. Both rigs run flawlessly.
> AND Stay far FAR away from any Bios that changes 'default status of AMD PSP fTPM to Enabled for addressing basic Windows 11 requirements'. AMD will be chasing their tails for the next 10 years trying to fix the problems this Win 11 FTPM thing is causing AMD end users. Intel must be laughing their tails off watching AMD try to solve this....


FYI, Win11, just like win10, has lots of AMD-specific files, just like it contains specific Intel-only files. Microsoft has been a big supporter of AMD. Years ago, with the K7 in the late 90's, Microsoft was instrumental in helping AMD get started by WIndows support, which I especially recall for the A64, which Microsoft supported with pre-Vista OSes. Your source of info is awful, being polite about it. *Back before Intel ever had a 64-bit consumer CPU*, Microsoft was supporting AMD's A64 with a 64-bit version of Vista. I know because I had both versions at the time. You got the 32-bit version in one disk, the 64-bit version on a separate disk.

Most people running AMD boards do not have fTPM stutter. I've never had it in either Win10 or Win11--don't have it now. AMD said from the start that this was not a universal problem, or bug, and has stated several times that "some people" have reported the fTPM stutter. Do you even understand that with every bios version both Intel and AMD release for their respective CPUs that they make changes to their microcode and bios options? F32b is not only a beta bios, but it's different from the bios that went before it, or the one that came after. Advising people to stay away from a bios because of a tiny superficial change in a bios option is, being polite, idiotic. 

F36e contains an AGESA that supports Zen1-Zen3 in almost every AM4 motherboard ever made, regardless of the chipset. It's massive hardware compatibility--Intel can't touch it. Not even close.

Taking a look at the respective stock prices of both companies, I can assure you that Intel is not "laughing their tails off" at AMD... They might be doing so when reading posts like the one I've quoted here, however. 

Gee...my F36e rig runs flawlessly, too. How 'bout that? And I don't do anything you advise here. Amazing, eh? Uncanny.

Let me give you some heartfelt advice: you need to peruse the forums of MSI and Asus and Gigabyte, Asrock, and others and read up in their _Intel forums_ about the problems and bios changes customers are having with their Intel Alder Lake CPU products right now. _Your lack of experience with the products of both companies is obvious_. It will be an eye-opener for you, no doubt about it. Highly recommended.


----------



## OldBones

Waltc said:


> FYI, Win11, just like win10, has lots of AMD-specific files, just like it contains specific Intel-only files. Microsoft has been a big supporter of AMD. Years ago, with the K7 in the late 90's, Microsoft was instrumental in helping AMD get started by WIndows support, which I especially recall for the A64, which Microsoft supported with pre-Vista OSes. Your source of info is awful, being polite about it. *Back before Intel ever had a 64-bit consumer CPU*, Microsoft was supporting AMD's A64 with a 64-bit version of Vista. I know because I had both versions at the time. You got the 32-bit version in one disk, the 64-bit version on a separate disk.
> 
> Most people running AMD boards do not have fTPM stutter. I've never had it in either Win10 or Win11--don't have it now. AMD said from the start that this was not a universal problem, or bug, and has stated several times that "some people" have reported the fTPM stutter. Do you even understand that with every bios version both Intel and AMD release for their respective CPUs that they make changes to their microcode and bios options? F32b is not only a beta bios, but it's different from the bios that went before it, or the one that came after. Advising people to stay away from a bios because of a tiny superficial change in a bios option is, being polite, idiotic.
> 
> F36e contains an AGESA that supports Zen1-Zen3 in almost every AM4 motherboard ever made, regardless of the chipset. It's massive hardware compatibility--Intel can't touch it. Not even close.
> 
> Taking a look at the respective stock prices of both companies, I can assure you that Intel is not "laughing their tails off" at AMD... They might be doing so when reading posts like the one I've quoted here, however.
> 
> Gee...my F36e rig runs flawlessly, too. How 'bout that? And I don't do anything you advise here. Amazing, eh? Uncanny.
> 
> Let me give you some heartfelt advice: you need to peruse the forums of MSI and Asus and Gigabyte, Asrock, and others and read up in their _Intel forums_ about the problems and bios changes customers are having with their Intel Alder Lake CPU products right now. _Your lack of experience with the products of both companies is obvious_. It will be an eye-opener for you, no doubt about it. Highly recommended.


Grow up son. Everyone is entitled to their opinion here. Publicly displaying your extreme mental/emotional distress at a post you obviously disagree with serves no useful purpose to anyone. Now put on your Big Boy pants and try to show a little respect to other members........


----------



## GoforceReloaded

OldBones said:


> Grow up son. Everyone is entitled to their opinion here. Publicly displaying your extreme mental/emotional distress at a post you obviously disagree with serves no useful purpose to anyone. Now put on your Big Boy pants and try to show a little respect to other members........


And ... he is right.

*You are spreading false informations.* (and bad advices)

W11 is perfectly optimized for AMD Ryzen and Microsoft is working closely with AMD. (even if few bugs remains with both amd & intel platforms ...)

Microsoft don't even use Intel anymore for their cloud azure, they are using AMD for CPU & GPU, they are also using AMD cpu/gpu for all the xbox ...

The last bios has fixed totally the stutters with fTPM for a lot of users but yes ... for some users it's not fixed yet.

This is why the patchnote is "Improve The Intermittent Performance Stuttering Issues with fTPM Enabled." and that all the bios are still in beta...

Since the release of the F36C bios, i don't have stutters anymore and i'm using my pc ~8-16h a day.


Oh and a last thing, Intel platform have a lot of problems with the last cpu... (mainly because intel tested the boundaries of overclocking by default with a "PL2" of 241W ...)


I tested every bios for my X570 xtreme and the best one are F34 and F36C. (F34 have fTPM stutter and VDDG "bug" (this is fine for peoples like me who don't need to change it) and F36C have the voltage capped on 1.425V when EDC is >140A)

Edit : i tested with 2 X570 Xtreme and 1 X570 master (5950X, 5800X3D and a 3900X) (and yes, stutter still happen on the 3900X but less than before)


----------



## des2k...

posting with 2033IF  with 4x8 on aorus master

Not planing on gaming this weekend, mostly music & wasting time on Youtube; perfect time to do some testing to validate & try for 2066 after.

I think hci-memtest 2h & Prime95 large 2h for now. *no errors for those


----------



## rob-tech

GoforceReloaded said:


> And ... he is right.
> 
> *You are spreading false informations.* (and bad advices)
> 
> W11 is perfectly optimized for AMD Ryzen and Microsoft is working closely with AMD. (even if few bugs remains with both amd & intel platforms ...)
> 
> Microsoft don't even use Intel anymore for their cloud azure, they are using AMD for CPU & GPU, they are also using AMD cpu/gpu for all the xbox ...
> 
> The last bios has fixed totally the stutters with fTPM for a lot of users but yes ... for some users it's not fixed yet.
> 
> This is why the patchnote is "Improve The Intermittent Performance Stuttering Issues with fTPM Enabled." and that all the bios are still in beta...
> 
> Since the release of the F36C bios, i don't have stutters anymore and i'm using my pc ~8-16h a day.
> 
> 
> Oh and a last thing, Intel platform have a lot of problems with the last cpu... (mainly because intel tested the boundaries of overclocking by default with a "PL2" of 241W ...)
> 
> 
> I tested every bios for my X570 xtreme and the best one are F34 and F36C. (F34 have fTPM stutter and VDDG "bug" (this is fine for peoples like me who don't need to change it) and F36C have the voltage capped on 1.425V when EDC is >140A)
> 
> Edit : i tested with 2 X570 Xtreme and 1 X570 master (5950X, 5800X3D and a 3900X) (and yes, stutter still happen on the 3900X but less than before)


Yes, I agree with everything you said, there is definitely no conspiracy favouring Intel here.

You mentioned that you still get stutter on your 3900x, did you by any chance test the 3900x with one of your other motherboards to find out if it is not that particular board causing it? I only have one motherboard with the 3950x, so I can't test something like this.

I hope this gets fixed as some boards do not have a TPM header and the system is really not fit for purpose with such a bug.


----------



## wizardB

dansi said:


> Every new amd agesa keeps regressing in performance. It looks like due security fixes, drop-out fixes, longevity fixes
> 
> They are not being called out enough. We need media of GN and HWUnboxed to test various agesa. Fine wine AMD? More like stale milk


Nice fanboy, for everyone's information many of us have perfectly functioning systems running well and doing so without error. Each bios I've used right up to the last seem to have worked well on both my 3600 and my 5900.


----------



## dansi

wizardB said:


> Nice fanboy, for everyone's information many of us have perfectly functioning systems running well and doing so without error. Each bios I've used right up to the last seem to have worked well on both my 3600 and my 5900.


working fine for you, does not obstruct the reality new F36 bios with a1207 have capped TDC and EDC and VID. thus regressing the performance old bios can output.


----------



## matthew87

OldBones said:


> ized to run on Intel boards. Microsoft and Intel don't give a rat's ass about AMD's problems period. Why would they. They don't make a dime off AMD gear. It's all about the Blue Team raking in the cash.


Ah no, Microsoft have no vested interest in supporting either vendor.




GoforceReloaded said:


> And ... he is right.
> 
> *You are spreading false informations.* (and bad advices)


Well Intel's Itanium was released a few years before before AMD released AMD64 CPUs to market

But yes, Microsoft's backing of AMD64/x64 was huge in it becoming the defacto 64bit standard for computers.

Microsoft even released Windows XP in 64bit flavour - which was terrible and a weird mishmash of Server 2003 + XP code base - but it did exist


----------



## aveamurechi

So I bought the 5950X and tested it for a couple of days (some gaming, some internet browsing... no stress tests but also no reason to look for instabilities, when none show up in real world use). I got a B2 stepping, which is good... all looks well. 

If you guys are interested I can post some pictures of some CPU-Z screenshots and the likes...

Now to the next point: RAM.

I am looking to upgrade to 64G, min 3600Mhz, max CL16, preferably 4x16G but also 2x32G acceptable. Since I had some bad experiences back in 2019 with some RAM kits that would fail intermitently and I had to change the kit model several times before I got a stable one, I also would limit myself to ONLY reputable stores, with as good a return policy as possible, and to go with a RAM Kit that has the best chance of working flawless out of the box, jut enable XMP - 3600 and gogogo... no messing with timings, subtimings... it takes too long, and as much as I would like to deep dive into it, I just have no time.

Therefore, my options on the local market are:
* 
from eMAG* - the best return policy, had no problem returning to them, ever.
for ~580 EUR - Memorie G.SKILL Trident Z Neo, 64GB(4x16GB) DDR4, 3600MHz CL16, Quad Channel Kit - eMAG.ro 

*from PCGarage* - second option in terms of return policy:
for ~480 Eur (same kit only significantly cheaper): Memorie G.Skill Trident Z Neo 64GB DDR4 3600MHz CL16 1.35v Quad Channel Kit - PC Garage 

*from evoMAG* - good reputation, is successful, but I had no personal experience with their return policy
F4-3600C16Q-64GTZNC: for ~400Eur (same kit as previous 2, but significantly cheaper still): Memorii G.Skill Trident Z Neo 64GB(4x16GB) DDR4 3600MHz CL16 1.35v Quad Channel Kit - evoMAG.ro 
F4-3600C16Q-64GTZRC: for ~400Eur (still Trident Z but not Neo, whatever that means): Memorie G.Skill Trident Z RGB, 4x16GB, DDR4, 3600MHz, CL16 - evoMAG.ro 
F4-3600C14Q-64GVK: for ~580 Eur (a CL14 kit): Memorie G.Skill Ripjaws V, DDR4, 4x16GB, 3600MHz, CL14 - evoMAG.ro 
F4-3600C16Q-64GVKC: for ~330 Eur (what looks like the one above but CL16 and an extra C in the name - whatever that means) Memorie G.Skill Ripjaws V, DDR4, 4x16GB, 3600MHz - evoMAG.ro 
KF436C16RB1AK4/64: for ~355 Eur (a Kingston kit) Memorii Kingston Fury Renegade RGB 64GB(4x16GB), DDR4-3600Mhz, CL16, Quad Channel - evoMAG.ro 

Any idea what I should go for? and some valid argument why that would be? I need to of course do a little bit of own research... my due diligence, but a little piece of advice is always welcome. Plus, just let me know if I should really stay away from some of these. That would also help to reduce my research. 

Thanks


----------



## Medizinmann

aveamurechi said:


> So I bought the 5950X and tested it for a couple of days (some gaming, some internet browsing... no stress tests but also no reason to look for instabilities, when none show up in real world use). I got a B2 stepping, which is good... all looks well.
> 
> If you guys are interested I can post some pictures of some CPU-Z screenshots and the likes...
> 
> Now to the next point: RAM.
> 
> I am looking to upgrade to 64G, min 3600Mhz, max CL16, preferably 4x16G but also 2x32G acceptable. Since I had some bad experiences back in 2019 with some RAM kits that would fail intermitently and I had to change the kit model several times before I got a stable one, I also would limit myself to ONLY reputable stores, with as good a return policy as possible, and to go with a RAM Kit that has the best chance of working flawless out of the box, jut enable XMP - 3600 and gogogo... no messing with timings, subtimings... it takes too long, and as much as I would like to deep dive into it, I just have no time.
> 
> Therefore, my options on the local market are:
> *
> from eMAG* - the best return policy, had no problem returning to them, ever.
> for ~580 EUR - Memorie G.SKILL Trident Z Neo, 64GB(4x16GB) DDR4, 3600MHz CL16, Quad Channel Kit - eMAG.ro
> 
> *from PCGarage* - second option in terms of return policy:
> for ~480 Eur (same kit only significantly cheaper): Memorie G.Skill Trident Z Neo 64GB DDR4 3600MHz CL16 1.35v Quad Channel Kit - PC Garage
> 
> *from evoMAG* - good reputation, is successful, but I had no personal experience with their return policy
> F4-3600C16Q-64GTZNC: for ~400Eur (same kit as previous 2, but significantly cheaper still): Memorii G.Skill Trident Z Neo 64GB(4x16GB) DDR4 3600MHz CL16 1.35v Quad Channel Kit - evoMAG.ro
> F4-3600C16Q-64GTZRC: for ~400Eur (still Trident Z but not Neo, whatever that means): Memorie G.Skill Trident Z RGB, 4x16GB, DDR4, 3600MHz, CL16 - evoMAG.ro
> F4-3600C14Q-64GVK: for ~580 Eur (a CL14 kit): Memorie G.Skill Ripjaws V, DDR4, 4x16GB, 3600MHz, CL14 - evoMAG.ro
> F4-3600C16Q-64GVKC: for ~330 Eur (what looks like the one above but CL16 and an extra C in the name - whatever that means) Memorie G.Skill Ripjaws V, DDR4, 4x16GB, 3600MHz - evoMAG.ro
> KF436C16RB1AK4/64: for ~355 Eur (a Kingston kit) Memorii Kingston Fury Renegade RGB 64GB(4x16GB), DDR4-3600Mhz, CL16, Quad Channel - evoMAG.ro
> 
> Any idea what I should go for? and some valid argument why that would be? I need to of course do a little bit of own research... my due diligence, but a little piece of advice is always welcome. Plus, just let me know if I should really stay away from some of these. That would also help to reduce my research.
> 
> Thanks


Trident Z and Trident Z Neo are just different types of coolers - just for the looks...

As we are on Overklock.net IMHO the Ripjaws Kit CL14 3600 MT/s looks like the most intresting and is most probably Samsung B-die - so if pricing is seceondary - I would go with this one.

...and if you plan on any overclock - not having RGB helps stability.

But in the end all these kits should work just fine.

Best regards,
Medizinmann


----------



## aveamurechi

All right, noted.

The CL14 kit is definitely the biggest performance potential. Money *was* no object when I posted this morning. But now I am faced with your recommendation and am really giving it a second thought whether it's really worth it to shell out approx 150eur more. It's not so clear cut anymore LOL.

Two questions for you:
- the way you say Samsung B die, it sounds like it's a good thing. Right? It's also the feeling I got by reading all posts so far in this thread.
- I see that they are rated for 1.45V. All the others are 1.35V. Is the higher voltage a potential problem?

For RGB, I could not care less.

Overall, I would still seriously consider the Ripjaws CL14 kit if I were confident it would work out of the box with the XMP profile enabled, and no tinkering. I just do not want this headache in my life right now... It's just not the time for it... And, why not, if at some point I do have some time, I could try to get into making them faster, since I paid the premium for them anyway...


----------



## 99belle99

aveamurechi said:


> All right, noted.
> 
> The CL14 kit is definitely the biggest performance potential. Money *was* no object when I posted this morning. But now I am faced with your recommendation and am really giving it a second thought whether it's really worth it to shell out approx 150eur more. It's not so clear cut anymore LOL.
> 
> Two questions for you:
> 
> the way you say Samsung B die, it sounds like it's a good thing. Right? It's also the feeling I got by reading all posts so far in this thread.
> I see that they are rated for 1.45V. All the others are 1.35V. Is the higher voltage a potential problem?
> 
> For RGB, I could not care less.
> 
> Overall, I would still seriously consider the Ripjaws CL14 kit if I were confident it would work out of the box with the XMP profile enabled, and no tinkering. I just do not want this headache in my life right now... It's just not the time for it... And, why not, if at some point I do have some time, I could try to get into making them faster, since I paid the premium for them anyway...


I higher voltage is because they are running pretty decent CL14 and would also mean they are a very good kit. I have a 3600MHz CL16 kit myself but only 16GB's total SR also 1.35V XMP.


----------



## wizardB

GoforceReloaded said:


> And ... he is right.
> 
> *You are spreading false informations.* (and bad advices)
> 
> W11 is perfectly optimized for AMD Ryzen and Microsoft is working closely with AMD. (even if few bugs remains with both amd & intel platforms ...)
> 
> Microsoft don't even use Intel anymore for their cloud azure, they are using AMD for CPU & GPU, they are also using AMD cpu/gpu for all the xbox ...
> 
> The last bios has fixed totally the stutters with fTPM for a lot of users but yes ... for some users it's not fixed yet.
> 
> This is why the patchnote is "Improve The Intermittent Performance Stuttering Issues with fTPM Enabled." and that all the bios are still in beta...
> 
> Since the release of the F36C bios, i don't have stutters anymore and i'm using my pc ~8-16h a day.
> 
> 
> Oh and a last thing, Intel platform have a lot of problems with the last cpu... (mainly because intel tested the boundaries of overclocking by default with a "PL2" of 241W ...)
> 
> 
> I tested every bios for my X570 xtreme and the best one are F34 and F36C. (F34 have fTPM stutter and VDDG "bug" (this is fine for peoples like me who don't need to change it) and F36C have the voltage capped on 1.425V when EDC is >140A)
> 
> Edit : i tested with 2 X570 Xtreme and 1 X570 master (5950X, 5800X3D and a 3900X) (and yes, stutter still happen on the 3900X but less than before)


Window 11 has been and will be for a while a support nightmare, once again Microsoft has foisted beta software on the public and the fools keep downloading it and trying to make it function properly.


----------



## aveamurechi

aveamurechi said:


> *from evoMAG* - good reputation, is successful, but I had no personal experience with their return policy
> F4-3600C16Q-64GTZNC: for ~400Eur (same kit as previous 2, but significantly cheaper still): Memorii G.Skill Trident Z Neo 64GB(4x16GB) DDR4 3600MHz CL16 1.35v Quad Channel Kit - evoMAG.ro


So I pulled the trigger on these puppies. I did a bit of research, and the price is pretty darn good even compared to Amazon and the likes. The more expensive CL14 kit had a couple of disadvantages for me:
- not as close on the QVL list for the Aorus Master as the Trident Z - which means that it is a high chance that the MB is possibly not as much aware of them, therefore higher chance of not working out of the box, or not working to their full potential (remember I do not want to mess with them, just set them and forget them)
- no easy to find reviews on it online, so no confirmation that the board is maybe still handling them to their full potential, despite not being on the QVL
- in the end they are 150 eur more expensive, for uncertain gains. The saved 150eur I can use towards a nice KVM which I badly need for work vs. play...

The same Trident Z kit but in 32G size was featured on several reviews form GN and the likes, and they mentioned no troubles with them. So I went with the least known retailer in terms of return policy, but the cheapest one, hoping that they will work out of the box, as I have good reason to believe they will...

So, here's hoping... and waiting...

Thanks for the help you all

Andrei


----------



## R-Type!

aveamurechi said:


> So I pulled the trigger on these puppies. (F4-3600C16Q-64GTZNC )


I'm running those (4x16) on my Master 1.0 at 3800 (1900IF) without any issues.

Since I didn't want to spend countless hours of tweaking (and I'm not very versed at mem OC) I just punched in the values Ryzen Dram Calculator suggested.

Zentimings Screen:


----------



## aveamurechi

that makes me additional comfortable...


----------



## KedarWolf

5950x $548 USD.









AMD Ryzen 9 5950X 16-core, 32-Thread Unlocked Desktop Processor : Electronics


Buy AMD Ryzen 9 5950X 16-core, 32-Thread Unlocked Desktop Processor: CPU Processors - Amazon.com ✓ FREE DELIVERY possible on eligible purchases



www.amazon.com


----------



## PiotrMKG

KedarWolf said:


> 5950x $548 USD.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AMD Ryzen 9 5950X 16-core, 32-Thread Unlocked Desktop Processor : Electronics
> 
> 
> Buy AMD Ryzen 9 5950X 16-core, 32-Thread Unlocked Desktop Processor: CPU Processors - Amazon.com ✓ FREE DELIVERY possible on eligible purchases
> 
> 
> 
> www.amazon.com


Is it worth swapping my lemon 5900X which cannot do 1800MHz+ IF for 5950X B2?


----------



## lum-x

I can buy 5950 for 495 Euros. Not sure it its worth moving from 3600 for that price.
Here is the link for others if interested in Netherlands
5950 for 495 euros


----------



## rob-tech

PiotrMKG said:


> Is it worth swapping my lemon 5900X which cannot do 1800MHz+ IF for 5950X B2?


No, absolutely not, AMD has terrible quality control and you may get something worse that does not even run stable at stock, I know from experience. Only upgrade if you really need the 4 additional cores, don't expect overclocking miracles with later batches. 

There is also nothing wrong with 1800 Mhz or just under, you should focus on ram timings as that will make the biggest difference.


----------



## meridius

Hi all been a long time, I am using bios F11 since i bought the system nearly 3 years ago and would like to know if it's worth going for the new bios and have they fixed the usb bugs ?

I am on F11 using a 3900 on a gigabyte master.

cheers


----------



## R-Type!

meridius said:


> Hi all been a long time, I am using bios F11 since i bought the system nearly 3 years ago and would like to know if it's worth going for the new bios and have they fixed the usb bugs ?
> 
> I am on F11 using a 3900 on a gigabyte master.
> 
> cheers


I was running a 3900X with F11 for a long time on my Master V1.0 and never experienced the "USB Bug" but i don't have that many USB devices apart from Mouse/Keyboard and a few USB drives (which are never connected all at the same time). For me F11 was the best BIOS for the 3900x, with every bios after i never could run the settings i did with F11.

If you have specific problems you can always try the newer versions on your 2nd BIOS and keep F11 on the 1st (that's what I did. Dual BIOS is amazing for testing stuff and tinkering)


----------



## ManniX-ITA

meridius said:


> Hi all been a long time, I am using bios F11 since i bought the system nearly 3 years ago and would like to know if it's worth going for the new bios and have they fixed the usb bugs ?
> 
> I am on F11 using a 3900 on a gigabyte master.
> 
> cheers


Still using F11 (or F12, not sure) with my Master and the 3800X.
Tried all the new ones and they were all unstable or much slower.


----------



## des2k...

ManniX-ITA said:


> Still using F11 (or F12, not sure) with my Master and the 3800X.
> Tried all the new ones and they were all unstable or much slower.


same with my old 3900x F11 was the most stable for idle, after amd broke idle c-states

f20 had good performance even with lower boost and easier to get 3800cl14 stable on the IMC; idle reboots and crashes I set Epic store to run after login 😂


----------



## des2k...

...


----------



## wizardB

matthew87 said:


> Ah no, Microsoft have no vested interest in supporting either vendor.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well Intel's Itanium was released a few years before before AMD released AMD64 CPUs to market
> 
> But yes, Microsoft's backing of AMD64/x64 was huge in it becoming the defacto 64bit standard for computers.
> 
> Microsoft even released Windows XP in 64bit flavour - which was terrible and a weird mishmash of Server 2003 + XP code base - but it did exist


Actually, Microsoft delayed the release of XP64 for over a year to give the other half of the Wintel cabel to try and catch up. Itanium was supported from day 1 on server and workstation OSes


----------



## Stephber4

Is there any substancial difference between bios F36b and F36e ?Does it worth it ?


----------



## ryouiki

Stephber4 said:


> Is there any substancial difference between bios F36b and F36e ?Does it worth it ?


F36B would be AGESA 1.2.0.6B, F36E would be 1.2.0.7 (fTPM "fix" + resolve issues with BIOS setting VDDG?).

Beyond that no way to say, if you were still on F34 /w AGESA 1.2.0.3 then you might notice lower clocks/overall performance decrease on 5000 series chips, if you already on BIOS >= AGESA 1.2.0.4 then shouldn't be noticeable. Whether you notice any other issues depends on memory configuration etc.


----------



## deedeeDMT

Does the x570s Aorus Master have an external clock gen?



ryouiki said:


> Beyond that no way to say, if you were still on F34 /w AGESA 1.2.0.3 then you might notice lower clocks/overall performance decrease on 5000 series chips, if you already on BIOS >= AGESA 1.2.0.4 then shouldn't be noticeable. Whether you notice any other issues depends on memory configuration etc.


Is the shift worth it for someone sticking to a 5900x +AGESA 1.2.0.3 and on a stable 3800 cl14 and 3800 cl16 OC? It doesn't seem like it but I still am curious over the 1.2.0.7 because of the reception over it.


----------



## des2k...

deedeeDMT said:


> Does the x570s Aorus Master have an external clock gen?


yeah it does, it's worthless because it's tied to everything

if you manage to post/boot it will corrupt your entire nvme,sata partitions past 101-102

it wont even get there with lots of stuff on your mobo or uefi boot, it will just freeze past the post beep😂

it's only good if you want extra 7-15mhz on your IF clock


----------



## deedeeDMT

des2k... said:


> yeah it does, it's worthless because it's tied to everything
> 
> if you manage to post/boot it will corrupt your entire nvme,sata partitions past 101-102
> 
> it wont even get there with lots of stuff on your mobo or uefi boot, it will just freeze past the post beep😂
> 
> it's only good if you want extra 7-15mhz on your IF clock


Yikes. So lets say I were to get a B550 withan external clock gen. How high would I be able to take it?


----------



## des2k...

deedeeDMT said:


> Yikes. So lets say I were to get a B550 withan external clock gen. How high would I be able to take it?


if they use the same clock gen, goes up to 300.00mhz

as for what's usable no idea, I think pcie4 has problems with bclk on Amd

my last usuable bclk board was msi x370, no clock gen and had 103 (cpu/mem locked) worked really good with pbo 2700x


----------



## KedarWolf

deedeeDMT said:


> Yikes. So lets say I were to get a B550 withan external clock gen. How high would I be able to take it?


 If you're talking about raising your BLCK you'll be severely limited by any M.2 and/or SATA devices you are using.


----------



## ManniX-ITA

deedeeDMT said:


> Yikes. So lets say I were to get a B550 withan external clock gen. How high would I be able to take it?


I have issues with SATA even at 100.25 with a B550 Unify-X.
Depends on luck but realistically no more than 102 MHz for (high risk) daily usage.
But that's only if the GPU and M.2 SSD doesn't get occasionally crazy. They usually do.


----------



## rod6700

wizardB said:


> Actually, Microsoft delayed the release of XP64 for over a year to give the other half of the Wintel cabel to try and catch up. Itanium was supported from day 1 on server and workstation OSes


Itanium was a very unique processor co-developed by HP and Intel with different architecture and instruction sets than anything else before, then or since if I recall correctly. It was different enough that Microsoft had to develop a different OS just to support it. Never took off outside a few niche use cases. XP64 on the other hand was introduced when AMD put out the X86-64 instruction set with the Athlon 64 CPU's. Back then everything was 32 bit, but everyone knew that 64 bit was the future. Built my first box on AMD because at that time they were the only realistic 64 bit game around that was going to survive. Intel did not have anything in the general consumer space or enterprise outside of Itanium that could compete.Look at a Linux ISO download for example. For most, they are labeled AMD64 orX86-64 for 64 bit and X86 or X86-32 for 32 bit. AMD bootstrapped 64 bit into mainstream IMHO.


----------



## ManniX-ITA

rod6700 said:


> Never took off outside a few niche use cases.


Yes, it was embarrassingly slow in most use cases except a very few (mostly Oracle which was the first one to drop support for it...).
But HP was awarded so many contracts based on it that they poured billions into Intel to keep it alive till last year.
Which made the bill of this ridiculous and arrogant project slightly less thick.
I think the crown of the most stupid and expensive project it's still held by the failed Gates' attempt to convince the world that MSN and its proprietary protocol was better than TCP/IP and the Internet.
I recall someone estimated the costs between 2 and 3 USD billions over the years, an astronomical amount at that time.


----------



## Medizinmann

des2k... said:


> yeah it does, it's worthless because it's tied to everything
> 
> if you manage to post/boot it will corrupt your entire nvme,sata partitions past 101-102
> 
> it wont even get there with lots of stuff on your mobo or uefi boot, it will just freeze past the post beep😂
> 
> it's only good if you want extra 7-15mhz on your IF clock


Well - uhm actually NVME works fine with BCLK-OC - I tested up to 106 Mhz(I read an article that did test up to 120 Mhz) and had a 102,5 MHz OC running for quite a while (10-12 month with a 3900X and Aorus Xtreme) with no issues - before I went with the PBO Turbo Boost approach(EDC=1). SATA is another story, but I don't use any SATA-devices on my main rig.

Best regards,
Medizinmann


----------



## ManniX-ITA

Medizinmann said:


> Well - uhm actually NVME works fine with BCLK-OC - I tested up to 106 Mhz(I read an article that did test up to 120 Mhz) and had a 102,5 MHz OC running for quite a while (10-12 month with a 3900X and Aorus Xtreme) with no issues - before I went with the PBO Turbo Boost approach(EDC=1). SATA is another story, but I don't use any SATA-devices on my main rig.


Always depends on the specific device, PCIe clock on Ryzen is unfortunately always connected to BCLK (it's "cheap and easy").
If you are lucky no issues. Otherwise anything can happen as everything is connected via PCIe to the CPU.
I had massive issues with the 1070 around 101 MHz and tried an older 960 with even worse results...
My NVMe Samsung 970 Pro got data corruption around that BCLK as well.


----------



## St0RM53

Was there (beta) bios with AGESA 1.2.0.3C available ever for the x570 aorus master, or only 1.2.0.3B (F34/F35b)?


----------



## chucky27

St0RM53 said:


> Was there (beta) bios with AGESA 1.2.0.3C available ever for the x570 aorus master, or only 1.2.0.3B (F34/F35b)?


To my knowldge there have been no 1.2.0.3C releases for any of the x570 boards from GB.


----------



## Rain177aker

ryouiki said:


> I messed around with this on F35 final before going back to F34... what actually happens in the BIOS when you do this is very odd.
> 
> On the main "Tweaker" menu, if you have VDDG set to "Auto" it then sets this value to whatever VDDG CCD is specified in the Ryzen Master. If you go into "AMD Overclocking", it sets VDDG CCD to whatever is specified by Ryzen Master, but VDDG IOD gets set to 700, regardless of what is specified in Ryzen Master, even if you had IOD manually set to a higher value previous. Interestingly enough 700 is the "default" value if you had not explicitly set this field.
> 
> So for example if I set 980 VDDG CCD, and 1020 VDDG IOD, "Tweaker" shows 980, and "AMD Overclocking" shows 980 / 700.
> 
> Either way I don't like this workaround... if you have a CMOS reset or change BIOS settings it may undo the changes by Ryzen Master potentially making the system unstable (at high FCLK) until you repeat the process.


How did you go back to F34? - i need help.


----------



## rod6700

Rain177aker said:


> How did you go back to F34? - i need help.


Use QFlash Plus to roll back the BIOS if available on your board.


----------



## Tamosius

Guys, I can't update Bios on mine.
I have F35 Bios and it was updated first time I bought this MB a while ago.
Now I upgraded to Windows 11 and trying to solve stuttering problem, but can't flash Bios and getting "Invalid Bios Image" message.
Tried F36, F37a, F37c same problem.
MB Aorus Elite V.1 (non wifi)
USB drive is ok and formated to Fat32.
I used same drive to install Win11, so I'm sure it is good.
Any suggestions please, as I'm runing out of ideas.


----------



## ryouiki

Rain177aker said:


> How did you go back to F34? - i need help.


Once you go to F35 efiflash.exe and normal Q-Flash from BIOS menu will not let you flash earlier version. The only way I know to revert from BIOS version that includes "capsule support" is Q-Flash+.

Someone else commented that Gigabyte @BIOS tool installed in Windows can revert BIOS, but I have never installed Gigabyte software so I can't confirm if that works or not.


----------



## klimag

Hello Guys,

I have also a Gigabyte x570 Auros Pro Rev (1.0) motherboard and I experienced an awkward booting issue. From one day to another the motherboard does not boot Windows 10 any longer. 
The hardware passed all tests from a Linux OS what I was able to boot without any problem.

Is there any known issue with this motherboard? I tried to upgrade the BIOS to the latest F36 code but that did not solve the issue also.

Many thanks in advance!


----------



## Madudzik

Tamosius said:


> Guys, I can't update Bios on mine.
> I have F35 Bios and it was updated first time I bought this MB a while ago.
> Now I upgraded to Windows 11 and trying to solve stuttering problem, but can't flash Bios and getting "Invalid Bios Image" message.
> Tried F36, F37a, F37c same problem.
> MB Aorus Elite V.1 (non wifi)
> USB drive is ok and formated to Fat32.
> I used same drive to install Win11, so I'm sure it is good.
> Any suggestions please, as I'm runing out of ideas.



Folow this. But make sure you are flashing right bios


----------



## ryouiki

klimag said:


> From one day to another the motherboard does not boot Windows 10 any longer.


I don't think that board have onboard debug LED so it is hard to say for sure... if it does not boot consistently during POST/before Windows bootloader starts, it could be memory training issue.


----------



## ryouiki

I might be missing something but...

Seems like HWiNFO might be directly related to WHEA error generation if you are the type that only gets them only occasionally. I pretty much religiously ran it in the background and no matter how much tweaking there was always 1 WHEA that would crop up after after about 7-14 days of runtime (I put the machine to S3 sleep when not in use). These usually occurred shortly after coming out of sleep or when the system was very low load/idle.

The last 30+ days though I haven't launched HWiNFO at all, and not a single WHEA event has been recorded by Windows... perhaps something is being trigged by constant hardware polling?


----------



## ManniX-ITA

ryouiki said:


> The last 30+ days though I haven't launched HWiNFO at all, and not a single WHEA event has been recorded by Windows... perhaps something is being trigged by constant hardware polling?


Could be the monitoring is triggering an instability but it's not the root cause.
If you are using CO it's very likely an unstable count issue.
When the CPU resumes from standby it's often unstable for a little while; AMD couldn't make it right.
Not always but if my system goes in standby more than 2-3 times it becomes unstable/laggy, I have to shutdown and reboot.

I had recently to reduce counts on 2 cores cause of a double WHEA 18 at resume, despite was quite well tested (not fully) and working fine for a month and more.
Do you have the details of these WHEA from the windows event log?


----------



## ghiga_andrei

ManniX-ITA said:


> Could be the monitoring is triggering an instability but it's not the root cause.
> If you are using CO it's very likely an unstable count issue.
> When the CPU resumes from standby it's often unstable for a little while; AMD couldn't make it right.
> Not always but if my system goes in standby more than 2-3 times it becomes unstable/laggy, I have to shutdown and reboot.
> 
> I had recently to reduce counts on 2 cores cause of a double WHEA 18 at resume, despite was quite well tested (not fully) and working fine for a month and more.
> Do you have the details of these WHEA from the windows event log?


Most probably it's boosting higher than usual because the cores are cold and after sleep you get directly in windows. You probably don't notice the instability at a normal boot because the cores already heat up until windows loads everything and you reach the same point as after sleep. Just a theory, of course.


----------



## ManniX-ITA

ghiga_andrei said:


> Most probably it's boosting higher than usual because the cores are cold and after sleep you get directly in windows. You probably don't notice the instability at a normal boot because the cores already heat up until windows loads everything and you reach the same point as after sleep. Just a theory, of course.


Yes I think as well something like this.
The CPU should be able to handle it properly but...


----------



## ryouiki

ManniX-ITA said:


> Could be the monitoring is triggering an instability but it's not the root cause.
> If you are using CO it's very likely an unstable count issue.
> When the CPU resumes from standby it's often unstable for a little while; AMD couldn't make it right.
> Not always but if my system goes in standby more than 2-3 times it becomes unstable/laggy, I have to shutdown and reboot.
> 
> I had recently to reduce counts on 2 cores cause of a double WHEA 18 at resume, despite was quite well tested (not fully) and working fine for a month and more.
> Do you have the details of these WHEA from the windows event log?


I don't have CO active on this system right now, it was too much time investment to fully test...

The only WHEA I get after long periods of uptime with is [Corrected] WHEA-19 Bus/Interconnect... and always against APIC ID 0.


----------



## ManniX-ITA

ryouiki said:


> I don't have CO active on this system right now, it was too much time investment to fully test...
> 
> The only WHEA I get after long periods of uptime with is [Corrected] WHEA-19 Bus/Interconnect... and always against APIC ID 0.


Can you share the details tab screenshot?

Eg.


----------



## scaramonga

Is one still able to use 'flashrom' for updating BIOS? I heard that after AGESA 1.2.0.0, there are checks in place to prevent it working?


----------



## Kodo28

Kodo28 said:


> Yes I am using the latest version B22.0414.1, which is the newest from 14th April. Since I uninstalled it and fixed back the CRC error, I didn't get it corrupted again.
> All sticks are showing CRC Ok and using all my others software's like; HWINFO, AIDA64, CPU-Z tested all of them to see if one could be responsible of this corruption and none affected the SPD. Usually when I install RGBFusion, I uninstall immediately after all the subsoft installed by default like Patriot, ENE_Mouse_ENE_Nvme and so on, which are installed for nothing and I keep only one ENE_Dram the one needed for RAM.
> 
> I do have actually a ticket open on Gigabyte for RGBFusion but it was concerning another bug that I've found.
> The custom favorite colors settings are not being saved as they should and soft change HEX numbers by itself. Specific colors also set on custom are not well replicated on RGB hardware.
> 
> RGB Fusion - YouTube
> 
> I will keep system for another 2 or 3 days without RGBFusion in order to be sure CRC still ok and reinstall it and check if CRC get corrupted again, which will then confirm it is well RGBFusion the root cause. I did also found that RGBFusion was causing some errors on Windows Event Viewer. This error was already reported since 2018 on Gigabyte Forum US but seems that Gigabyte have closed the US forum (see attachment).
> 
> If the issue concerning the CRC error, is well confirmed being raised by RGBFusion, then *YES* this is a major concern for all those using RGBFusion on their system.
> Because, then only solution to get SPD fixed is to RMA the ram or use Thaiphoon soft to dump the SPD back like we did.
> The thing is that many people, who will send their RAM to rma due CRC error wont make the direct relation to RGBFusion being the root cause. And soon as they will install back the ram they will get it corrupted again.


@rob-tech 

Follow-up on the issue. Finally Gigabyte was able to reproduce the CRC error due RGB fusion.
Let's hope it will get fixed 


Answer:Our team finally could duplicate this issue.

We will try to fix this problem in the new version of RGB Fusion.
Expected to be available in early July


----------



## ryouiki

ManniX-ITA said:


> Can you share the details tab screenshot?


Well I had the first one trigger since 05/17/2022 about 20 minutes ago, the details are identical to the screenshot you posted (all of the hex and numerical values are the same).


----------



## Skynet5

So I was going to buy a 5800x3d and updated my bios from f34 to f36e.

wow. so many problems. fclk instability, nvidia display crashes...the lot.
even reset overclocks to stock and still had issues!

guess I'm not buying a 5800x3d :-(


----------



## ManniX-ITA

ryouiki said:


> Well I had the first one trigger since 05/17/2022 about 20 minutes ago, the details are identical to the screenshot you posted (all of the hex and numerical values are the same).


It's the message bouncing around when the IF is unstable.
There's a chance you can fix it fine tuning voltages.

Are you still running with these voltages?








(Gigabyte X570 AORUS Owners Thread)


Anyone running dual rank modules at 1900mhz Fclk 1:1:1 with GDM OFF on X570 aorus master rev1.1/1.2? Please post Zentimings screenshot




www.overclock.net





Cause I would try with at least 1.1V SOC and bumping up a bit also CCD and IOD to 950/1000.


----------



## Beerboat

Last week, I traveled for 4 days, came back and my pc wouldn't turn on. After testing, figured out my X570 Aorus Ultra was gone, perhaps it got fried through the ethernet port (known issue here in Brazil if you use cable internet/tv from Claro company, hdmi cable can also screw up your tv lol). I purchased a X570S Aorus Elite AX Rev 1.1...so far, happy with the "upgrade". Lower noise due to the omission of the VRM fan and using latest F5C bios with no issues. Overall, seems far more stable then the Ultra.


----------



## ryouiki

ManniX-ITA said:


> It's the message bouncing around when the IF is unstable.
> There's a chance you can fix it fine tuning voltages.
> 
> Are you still running with these voltages?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Gigabyte X570 AORUS Owners Thread)
> 
> 
> Anyone running dual rank modules at 1900mhz Fclk 1:1:1 with GDM OFF on X570 aorus master rev1.1/1.2? Please post Zentimings screenshot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.overclock.net
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cause I would try with at least 1.1V SOC and bumping up a bit also CCD and IOD to 950/1000.


Yeah still on those voltages. I've previously tried combinations of 1.075/1.10 VSOC and 940/980, 980/1020 and 1000/1050 for VDDG but it will still throw one of those every few weeks. My 3900X would do the same thing as well, though it was running slightly higher voltages.

I thought maybe there was some connection with HWiNFO since I hadn't seen one of these in over 30 days, but apparently not. They are so rare / not noticeable when using the machine, I wouldn't even know they happened unless I check my filter view in Event log.


----------



## ManniX-ITA

ryouiki said:


> Yeah still on those voltages. I've previously tried combinations of 1.075/1.10 VSOC and 940/980, 980/1020 and 1000/1050 for VDDG but it will still throw one of those every few weeks. My 3900X would do the same thing as well, though it was running slightly higher voltages.


You'd probably need to to micro fine-tuning with steps of 5 down to 1 mV, it's almost mission impossible with that rare frequency...
Considering that often even with a rate of thousands there's no performance degradation or instability, I'd consider to keep it as it is.
It's annoying but the time you'd spend fixing it could be astronomical without any practical advantage.


----------



## dansi

Is it me or Win11 maintains a higher idle VID and cores are regularly boosting higher than Win10?
Ryzen 5000 users with 1.2.0.7 anyone?

On balanced power plan.


----------



## gabecubano14

On my x570 aorus elite, upgrading my 3900x to my 5900x i was already on 1.2.0.7. On 1.2.0.7 i was getting a frequent amount of crashing on the 5900x but only during gaming but seeing it daily atleast once normally. I had since went back to F35, 1.2.0.3B and the crash issue was fully resolved during gaming. I've had no crashes for a few weeks now. With that i can say i'm very much enjoying the 5900x over the 3900x. The fps gains are AMAZING on the select games i play.


----------



## GoforceReloaded

rob-tech said:


> Yes, I agree with everything you said, there is definitely no conspiracy favouring Intel here.
> 
> You mentioned that you still get stutter on your 3900x, did you by any chance test the 3900x with one of your other motherboards to find out if it is not that particular board causing it? I only have one motherboard with the 3950x, so I can't test something like this.
> 
> I hope this gets fixed as some boards do not have a TPM header and the system is really not fit for purpose with such a bug.


Sorry for the late reply : p

I tested by swapping the 3900x with a 5600X and stutters was gone with the 5600X.

I did not test the 3900X on another motherboard but i don't think it would make a difference since fTPM is in the CPU.

Only solutions for peoples who still has some stutters is to disable fTPM or use a TPM module. (you can insall W11 with fTPM enabled and disable it later)

I hope that the new bios will be released soon.


----------



## scaramonga

Lol!, utter nonsense all this. Just disable in BIOS and be done with it. TPM??, first thing to be disabled at all costs, as is secure boot, regardless of Windows 11, lol. No stutters here lol, never had, never will 










Never updated in months (or years, who cares?), Defender and all stripped beforehand. I just image system, then go back if anything goes wrong. Same with Nvidia drivers, I'm on pre-450 series, no DCH for me, lol, not a jot of a problem 

BIOS as in in Sig, no stutters here lol, all smooth


----------



## Yuke

ryouiki said:


> Yeah still on those voltages. I've previously tried combinations of 1.075/1.10 VSOC and 940/980, 980/1020 and 1000/1050 for VDDG but it will still throw one of those every few weeks. My 3900X would do the same thing as well, though it was running slightly higher voltages.
> 
> I thought maybe there was some connection with HWiNFO since I hadn't seen one of these in over 30 days, but apparently not. They are so rare / not noticeable when using the machine, I wouldn't even know they happened unless I check my filter view in Event log.


I have one WHEA per day. No instability in stresstesting. It is SO WEIRD.

For fun, i set up 3800Mhz timings that are so relaxed, that they were EXACTLY as fast as my 3733Mhz "extreme" timings and I got WHEA with 3800Mhz timings but NO WHEA with the 3733Mhz timings. How the hell does that make any sense.

At this point im almost sure that it is some form of software reporting bug or whatever.


----------



## Nekrogeddon

Kodo28 said:


> @rob-tech
> 
> Follow-up on the issue. Finally Gigabyte was able to reproduce the CRC error due RGB fusion.
> Let's hope it will get fixed
> 
> 
> Answer:Our team finally could duplicate this issue.
> 
> We will try to fix this problem in the new version of RGB Fusion.
> Expected to be available in early July
> [/QUOTE





Kodo28 said:


> @rob-tech
> 
> Follow-up on the issue. Finally Gigabyte was able to reproduce the CRC error due RGB fusion.
> Let's hope it will get fixed
> 
> 
> Answer:Our team finally could duplicate this issue.
> 
> We will try to fix this problem in the new version of RGB Fusion.
> Expected to be available in early July


aaah that's why after installing fresh windows 10 and after installing RGBFusion my pc froze 3 times while gaming or browsing. What a piece of dogshit is this RGBFusion thing. Also gigabyte's support is a joke, they cant even speak proper English. Seems impossible to buy anything from them in the future


----------



## dansi

Yuke said:


> I have one WHEA per day. No instability in stresstesting. It is SO WEIRD.
> 
> For fun, i set up 3800Mhz timings that are so relaxed, that they were EXACTLY as fast as my 3733Mhz "extreme" timings and I got WHEA with 3800Mhz timings but NO WHEA with the 3733Mhz timings. How the hell does that make any sense.
> 
> At this point im almost sure that it is some form of software reporting bug or whatever.


You try clean install Windows 11, it seems to quell the Processor APIC ID: 0 corrected WHEA error.

My theory is this error appears to be caused by L3 not keeping with higher FCLK. W11 runs Ryzen 3000/5000 L3 slower than W10 going by AIDA64 cache results.


----------



## Yuke

dansi said:


> You try clean install Windows 11, it seems to quell the Processor APIC ID: 0 corrected WHEA error.
> 
> My theory is this error appears to be caused by L3 not keeping with higher FCLK. W11 runs Ryzen 3000/5000 L3 slower than W10 going by AIDA64 cache results.


I really wanted to avoid re-installing everything, lol. But yeah....Win10 -> Win11 upgrade was probably not a good idea.


----------



## SacraficeMyGoat

ManniX-ITA said:


> Can you share the details tab screenshot?
> 
> Eg.
> 
> View attachment 2564441


Did you find a fix for this? I'm getting the exact same error and it just started about 2 days ago. When I go to load up a game, the game freezes and the only way to get back is to sign out or hard reset my PC. I've also noticed my ethernet and wifi connection has been unstable the past 2 days.

I've been running the same settings and everything for a long time now and have been on windows 11 for 2 months or so. First time i've had this issue.

I'm wondering if an update or something has caused this, i can't seem to figure it out. I'd appreciate any help.

Edit: Just tried two things, will report back if they make any difference. Uninstalled RGB Fusion and updated to the latest chipset drivers for W11.

Edit2: It's still happening.


----------



## ManniX-ITA

SacraficeMyGoat said:


> Did you find a fix for this?


Unfortunately means the IF became somehow unstable.
Post a Zentimings screenshot.


----------



## SacraficeMyGoat

ManniX-ITA said:


> Unfortunately means the IF became somehow unstable.
> Post a Zentimings screenshot.


----------



## matthew87

Yuke said:


> I have one WHEA per day. No instability in stresstesting. It is SO WEIRD.
> 
> For fun, i set up 3800Mhz timings that are so relaxed, that they were EXACTLY as fast as my 3733Mhz "extreme" timings and I got WHEA with 3800Mhz timings but NO WHEA with the 3733Mhz timings. How the hell does that make any sense.
> 
> At this point im almost sure that it is some form of software reporting bug or whatever.


I'm confused. 

3800 = IF @ 1900mhz
3773 = If @ 1866.5mhz

Maybe you're CPU + RAM + BIOS combo cannot do Infinity Fabric @ 1900mhz?

How exactly does it make no sense that a higher Infinity Fabric speed might be unstable?


----------



## ManniX-ITA

SacraficeMyGoat said:


> View attachment 2565071


I'd start with a bit more VSOC at 1.1V and VDDG IOD at 1000mV.
Check if the WHEA are disappearing.


----------



## Yuke

matthew87 said:


> I'm confused.
> 
> 3800 = IF @ 1900mhz
> 3773 = If @ 1866.5mhz
> 
> Maybe you're CPU + RAM + BIOS combo cannot do Infinity Fabric @ 1900mhz?
> 
> How exactly does it make no sense that a higher Infinity Fabric speed might be unstable?


Both setups have to deal with exactly the same read/write/copy speeds and latencies, so i assumed the stress on the IF has to be the same + I only started having this issue after switching to newer BIOS versions (which I sadly need because of various issues). I had my fair problems with instability, like Idle reboots, before....but never one single ****ing WHEA per day while never crashing....


----------



## SacraficeMyGoat

ManniX-ITA said:


> I'd start with a bit more VSOC at 1.1V and VDDG IOD at 1000mV.
> Check if the WHEA are disappearing.


I'll give this a shot, thanks.


----------



## 99belle99

Yuke said:


> Both setups have to deal with exactly the same read/write/copy speeds and latencies, so i assumed the stress on the IF has to be the same + I only started having this issue after switching to newer BIOS versions (which I sadly need because of various issues). I had my fair problems with instability, like Idle reboots, before....but never one single ****ing WHEA per day while never crashing....


My system is stable and always has been since I got it around the launch of 3000 series. No USB problems ever but I do run XMP only. I also push everything when running benchmarks but not for a daily driver as you are bound to find issues pushing silicon. I did have stable overclocks on my RAM which I thought was stable until I ran USB versions of Linux and it would crash eventually watching videos so it was not as stable as I thought but as I said XMP 3600MHz CL16,16,16,36,53 GDM off 1:1:1 1800MHz IF stable and has been always. I am also on F35 bios as I am waiting for a non beta bios.


----------



## SacraficeMyGoat

ManniX-ITA said:


> I'd start with a bit more VSOC at 1.1V and VDDG IOD at 1000mV.
> Check if the WHEA are disappearing.


Upped VDDG and VSOC and it's still happening. Any ideas? Do I need to go higher?

Edit: Haven't gotten a freeze/whea error, but i'm still losing internet connection and it isn't my internet.


----------



## KedarWolf

Yes, I'm on MSI, but I think our BIOS's are similar. I'm pretty sure you have the CBS and PBS menus by default.

See this post for my BIOS settings.









MSI MEG X570S Unify-X MAX [OC & Discussion]


Hello nighthog I need some help in my build please I saw your work with the unify x max and i want to learn from your experience Am not an overclocker I just have a build in my mind and i want to know if its gonna work as my daily stable build I will use 5800x3d with kingston ddr4 5333mhz...




www.overclock.net





I get really great results with them.


----------



## ManniX-ITA

SacraficeMyGoat said:


> Edit: Haven't gotten a freeze/whea error, but i'm still losing internet connection and it isn't my internet.


Are you using Ethernet or WiFi?
Intel or Realtek Ethernet?

I'd first update to the latest drivers if you haven't already, especially the Realtek, even if not in use.


----------



## Yuke

dansi said:


> You try clean install Windows 11, it seems to quell the Processor APIC ID: 0 corrected WHEA error.
> 
> My theory is this error appears to be caused by L3 not keeping with higher FCLK. W11 runs Ryzen 3000/5000 L3 slower than W10 going by AIDA64 cache results.


I can't believe im writing this but after a clean install I past a full day yesterday without a WHEA. Hope it's not a fluke.


----------



## SacraficeMyGoat

ManniX-ITA said:


> Are you using Ethernet or WiFi?
> Intel or Realtek Ethernet?
> 
> I'd first update to the latest drivers if you haven't already, especially the Realtek, even if not in use.


It was happening on wifi and ethernet. Unfortunately updating the drivers was one of the first things I did. I haven't tried the Intel ethernet port though cause I usually use wifi or the Realtek port.

Something else odd happened yesterday, but not sure if it's related or I accidentally did something. I went to launch a game and my PC started restarting. No errors that I could find.

Also forgot to mention (maybe it's helpful), the other day my wifi completely disappeared from windows and quit showing in device manager, and my realtek/Intel card disappeared from device manager as well. My MSI Afterburner profiles disappeared too. After restarting my PC everything came back though.

I have seen an error in event viewer a couple of times that says something about a device having the same name or ID as another device on my network (nothing on my network has the same name though.)


----------



## ManniX-ITA

SacraficeMyGoat said:


> It was happening on wifi and ethernet. Unfortunately updating the drivers was one of the first things I did. I haven't tried the Intel ethernet port though cause I usually use wifi or the Realtek port.
> 
> Something else odd happened yesterday, but not sure if it's related or I accidentally did something. I went to launch a game and my PC started restarting. No errors that I could find.
> 
> Also forgot to mention (maybe it's helpful), the other day my wifi completely disappeared from windows and quit showing in device manager, and my realtek/Intel card disappeared from device manager as well. My MSI Afterburner profiles disappeared too. After restarting my PC everything came back though.
> 
> I have seen an error in event viewer a couple of times that says something about a device having the same name or ID as another device on my network (nothing on my network has the same name though.)


Wow it doesn't look like issues related to the WHEA errors.
Pretty weird if there was no change in BIOS version/settings or drivers.

Are you sure the drivers are latest?
Maybe those on GB support aren't so new.
Did you download them directly from Intel/Realtek?
The event about a device with the same IP on the network was present in a very old Realtek driver.






Realtek PCIe FE / GBE / 2.5G / Gaming Ethernet Family Controller Software - REALTEK







www.realtek.com













Intel® Wireless Bluetooth® for Windows® 10 and Windows 11*


Installs Intel® Wireless Bluetooth® version 22.150.0. Driver version varies depending on the wireless adapter installed.




www.intel.com













Windows® 10 and Windows 11* Wi-Fi Drivers for Intel® Wireless Adapters


This download record installs the Windows® 10 and Windows 11* WiFi package drivers 22.150.0 for the Wi-Fi 6E/Wi-Fi 6/9000/8000 series Intel® Wireless Adapters.




www.intel.com













Intel® Network Adapter Driver for Windows® 10


Installs the Intel® Network Adapter drivers release 27.6 for Windows® 10




www.intel.com


----------



## SacraficeMyGoat

ManniX-ITA said:


> Wow it doesn't look like issues related to the WHEA errors.
> Pretty weird if there was no change in BIOS version/settings or drivers.
> 
> Are you sure the drivers are latest?
> Maybe those on GB support aren't so new.
> Did you download them directly from Intel/Realtek?
> The event about a device with the same IP on the network was present in a very old Realtek driver.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Realtek PCIe FE / GBE / 2.5G / Gaming Ethernet Family Controller Software - REALTEK
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.realtek.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Intel® Wireless Bluetooth® for Windows® 10 and Windows 11*
> 
> 
> Installs Intel® Wireless Bluetooth® version 22.150.0. Driver version varies depending on the wireless adapter installed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.intel.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Windows® 10 and Windows 11* Wi-Fi Drivers for Intel® Wireless Adapters
> 
> 
> This download record installs the Windows® 10 and Windows 11* WiFi package drivers 22.150.0 for the Wi-Fi 6E/Wi-Fi 6/9000/8000 series Intel® Wireless Adapters.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.intel.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Intel® Network Adapter Driver for Windows® 10
> 
> 
> Installs the Intel® Network Adapter drivers release 27.6 for Windows® 10
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.intel.com


Interesting. Yeah, I found it odd because i've been running the same exact BIOS settings for over 2 years now, never had a hiccup. I actually was just looking at event viewer and it appears I had another WHEA 19 error sometime after starting my PC this morning before I had even launched any programs or anything.

I'm pretty sure I have the latest Realtek driver as I just downloaded it from their site a couple of days ago. Version 1125.8 is what device manager is saying, which lines up with their website.

I appreciate the help with this problem by the way. I'm really unsure what is causing this all of the sudden. The only thing I can think of is Windows updated a few days ago to KB5014668. Not even sure if that could cause the issue, but I think i'm going to try and roll back and see if that changes anything. Funnily enough, KB5014668 was supposed to have fixed some error with Wifi or something.

I've run sfc/ scannow as well to check for errors and nothing was found.

Edit: For some reason, I get the WHEA 19 errror every time I power on my PC. It doesn't crash or anything, the error just shows up in event viewer.


----------



## rob-tech

GoforceReloaded said:


> Sorry for the late reply : p
> 
> I tested by swapping the 3900x with a 5600X and stutters was gone with the 5600X.
> 
> I did not test the 3900X on another motherboard but i don't think it would make a difference since fTPM is in the CPU.
> 
> Only solutions for peoples who still has some stutters is to disable fTPM or use a TPM module. (you can insall W11 with fTPM enabled and disable it later)
> 
> I hope that the new bios will be released soon.


Thank You, at least this seems to confirm that the motherboards are not defective, I will be moving to a 5950x B2 stepping very soon (about 1 week) and hope the stutter disappears for me.


----------



## Yuke

dansi said:


> You try clean install Windows 11, it seems to quell the Processor APIC ID: 0 corrected WHEA error.
> 
> My theory is this error appears to be caused by L3 not keeping with higher FCLK. W11 runs Ryzen 3000/5000 L3 slower than W10 going by AIDA64 cache results.


2.5 days, no WHEA.

I can't believe that i wasted thousands of hours to try fixing it on a hardware level. This info should be a ****ing sticky on the main page....

Same hardware on Win10, not really bloated or anything, upgrading path to Win11 and it ***ing breakes in the weirdest way? What the ****....


----------



## ManniX-ITA

Yuke said:


> 2.5 days, no WHEA.
> 
> I can't believe that i wasted thousands of hours to try fixing it on a hardware level. This info should be a ****ing sticky on the main page....
> 
> Same hardware on Win10, not really bloated or anything, upgrading path to Win11 and it *ing breakes in the weirdest way? What the **....


Which Win10 build did you install?


----------



## Yuke

ManniX-ITA said:


> Which Win10 build did you install?


Can't remember, the latest one 4-5 month ago...since then trying to figure this **** out with the random WHEA per day...was 100% sure that my hardware was giving up on me...insane chain of events.


----------



## Yuke

still going WHEA-free 🙌

highly encourage everyone with very few WHEA-errors (like one per day) to do a clean W11 installation (if you just did the W10 upgrade option before)


----------



## SacraficeMyGoat

Can anyone help me figure out these errors. They all appeared at the same time and I lost connection for like a fraction of a second.

Been having issues playing online games because I keep losing connection. It's been happening for about two weeks now. I've tried updating network drivers and uninstalling updates, etc. Can't figure out what's going on..

Edit: The previous Nvidia driver is what was causing the issues i'm quite sure. I rolled back to another driver and my game is no longer losing connection or crashing.


----------



## Zetsubou

Edit: I'm running f36c, not f34 on the settings below



Yuke said:


> still going WHEA-free 🙌
> 
> highly encourage everyone with very few WHEA-errors (like one per day) to do a clean W11 installation (if you just did the W10 upgrade option before)


I suddenly started having WHEA errors causing restarts multiple times a day on a stable overclock RAM & PBO on F36E. Finally after disabling all overclocks and setting PBO enabled, it dropped to about once a day, but just gave up and followed this advice as I had upgraded from Windows 10 Pro. No WHEA for the last few days. Also downgraded to BIOS F34 and then upgraded to f36c pending a stable F36 drop.

Hopefully Gigabyte can deliver within the next week 🤞

Unfortunately, I forgot to write down my overclocked CL14 timings before reverting to f34 and the drive wipe so they're gone forever now 😂 Will have to reestablish once the stable F36 comes back.


----------



## RaXelliX

Zetsubou said:


> I suddenly started having WHEA errors causing restarts multiple times a day on a stable overclock RAM & PBO on F36E. Finally after disabling all overclocks and setting PBO enabled, it dropped to about once a day, but just gave up and followed this advice as I had upgraded from Windows 10 Pro. No WHEA for the last few days. Also downgraded to BIOS F34 pending a stable F36 drop.
> 
> Hopefully Gigabyte can deliver within the next week 🤞
> 
> Unfortunately, I forgot to write down my overclocked CL14 timings before reverting to f34 and the drive wipe so they're gone forever now 😂 Will have to reestablish once the stable F36 comes back.


What was your FCLK?

At 1866 i have no errors with F36e (5800X3D, Aorus Master v1). 1900 does not post and 1933 boots but gives me massive amount of WHEA errors right away.
Also im not sure if it's me but when i have Fastboot disabled/CSM enabled then VDDG voltage is stuck at 0,9976v. When i enable fastboot and disable CSM i can properly raise VDDG past 1v again. No problem with SoC or VDDP.


----------



## Valka814

Not exactly belongs to this topic, but not found a better fit. Point me in the right direction if I'm in the wrong place .
I dont know what it is, but thats what I observed:
So, looks like here and there bios settings dont want to take effect. Like changing timings have no effect, acting like they on their previous values but in bios and zentimings everything looks normal.
After installing Win 11, I encountered a blue screen fest. Then loaded up a looser timing setup and the same happened. Cmos reset, entered the tighter settings and now its stable.
I noticed a similar thing with AMD's Smart Access Memory. Everything is set corretly in bios, but under windows, GPU-Z says, above 4g decoding and re-size bar disabled when it is enabled actually. Inverse, everything looks good in AMD driver and GPU-Z, but benchmakr numbers say otherwise.
Another thing, PC dont shutdown correctly. Leds and fans still powered.


----------



## Zetsubou

RaXelliX said:


> What was your FCLK?
> 
> At 1866 i have no errors with F36e (5800X3D, Aorus Master v1). 1900 does not post and 1933 boots but gives me massive amount of WHEA errors right away.
> Also im not sure if it's me but when i have Fastboot disabled/CSM enabled then VDDG voltage is stuck at 0,9976v. When i enable fastboot and disable CSM i can properly raise VDDG past 1v again. No problem with SoC or VDDP.


I was running CL14 on 3600Mhz, I think it was 14-14-14-28 @1.42v with VDDG & VDDP at 950mv. Fclock and Uclock at 1800Mhz. I have a 5950x on the v1.1 Board.

I had also tuned PBO to 240, 140 and 170 on PPT, TDC and EDC, respectively + some negative voltage on the curve optimizer too.


----------



## Zetsubou

What are you guys using as your CPU/VRM settings with PBO Enabled?


----------



## SacraficeMyGoat

Anyone else start getting WHEA errors out of nowhere? Been running the same settings for years now, and the same BIOS for months without issue. A couple of weeks ago I started getting like 1 WHEA error a day. It doesn't happen when playing games, just watching youtube or twitch, etc.

Just trying to figure out the cause, i've already tried raising my VDDG and stuff.

Edit: It also appears to happen within the first few minutes of turning on my PC.


----------



## lum-x

Finally got my 5950x. Playing just a bit around with PBO and managed with these settings PPT 200, TDC 200 and EDC 180 and negative core offset -25 and core boost at 200mhz to get the following results.

My cinebench r23 are most of the time now above 29k.








AMD Ryzen 9 5950X @ 4498.95 MHz - CPU-Z VALIDATOR


[m500k0] Validated Dump by Anonymous (2022-07-14 17:08:52) - MB: Gigabyte X570 AORUS MASTER - RAM: 32768 MB




valid.x86.fr




Not sure if my scores are good or bad or I have a good or bad chip. I have to test and play more when i have time.
Effective core is alwasy above 4.45 during MT in tests above and during ST is almost at 5ghz. Temp are at 78-82 when stress testing with Aida. I will do more test with Prime and OCCT some days later. OCCT with AVX is at around 4.2-4.2 with small data and temp is at 82ish

Still a lot to tweak and tune but i have also holidays ahead.
Edit: I have F36e Bios.


----------



## Zetsubou

SacraficeMyGoat said:


> Anyone else start getting WHEA errors out of nowhere? Been running the same settings for years now, and the same BIOS for months without issue. A couple of weeks ago I started getting like 1 WHEA error a day. It doesn't happen when playing games, just watching youtube or twitch, etc.
> 
> Just trying to figure out the cause, i've already tried raising my VDDG and stuff.
> 
> Edit: It also appears to happen within the first few minutes of turning on my PC.



Yea I've been experiencing this for about a month consistently and it seems several others have as well.

My previous stable overclocks are just gone. The only thing that seems to work is PBO enabled and XMP with nothing else tweaked. Even locking "expected" XMP settings causes a crash and the XMP profile loads outside of spec for secondary timings.



lum-x said:


> Finally got my 5950x. Playing just a bit around with PBO and managed with these settings PPT 200, TDC 200 and EDC 180 and negative core offset -25 and core boost at 200mhz to get the following results.
> 
> My cinebench r23 are most of the time now above 29k.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AMD Ryzen 9 5950X @ 4498.95 MHz - CPU-Z VALIDATOR
> 
> 
> [m500k0] Validated Dump by Anonymous (2022-07-14 17:08:52) - MB: Gigabyte X570 AORUS MASTER - RAM: 32768 MB
> 
> 
> 
> 
> valid.x86.fr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure if my scores are good or bad or I have a good or bad chip. I have to test and play more when i have time.
> Effective core is alwasy above 4.45 during MT in tests above and during ST is almost at 5ghz. Temp are at 78-82 when stress testing with Aida. I will do more test with Prime and OCCT some days later. OCCT with AVX is at around 4.2-4.2 with small data and temp is at 82ish
> 
> Still a lot to tweak and tune but i have also holidays ahead.
> Edit: I have F36e Bios.


I am by no means an expert on PBO but what I've found is lowering your TDC to about 100% power draw under load as explained by an overclocker online lowered my temps and allowed sustained boosts. However I achieved similar results. I was mid 13.1k-13.2k on cpuz and mid 29k on cinebench running 200, 140, 170 with -17 on first 4 cores, then -25 on the second 4 cores and -30 on all others. Coretemp showed boosts to 5.1ghz and gaming showed cpu core consistently at least 100mhz higher than stock using rivatuner


----------



## Widde

Hey ya'll ^^ Just ordered an Aorus X570 Elite and a 5800x3d (Didnt realize it doesnt OC untill minutes ago, although it seems there are ways to remedy that)

It's a replacement board from gigabyte so I got a great discount on it, how are the chances I need to flash it you think to make the cpu work? Wont be getting it untill tuesday though. And are there any necessary items I'm missing out on since it just comes as a motherboard and no accessories


----------



## Blameless

Widde said:


> Hey ya'll ^^ Just ordered an Aorus X570 Elite and a 5800x3d (Didnt realize it doesnt OC untill minutes ago, although it seems there are ways to remedy that)
> 
> It's a replacement board from gigabyte so I got a great discount on it, how are the chances I need to flash it you think to make the cpu work?


Gigabyte probably flashed the newest firmware. Even if they didn't there is virtually zero chance of needing to flash it to get the board to POST as the 5800X3D will at least start in very old firmwares (I've tested back to AGESA 1.1.0.0).

Regardless, if you do get it and it has something older than AGESA 1.2.0.6b on it, that (or something later) is what you'll want to flash to as that's the earliest firmware with working boost functionality.


----------



## 99belle99

Blameless said:


> Gigabyte probably flashed the newest firmware. Even if they didn't there is virtually zero chance of needing to flash it to get the board to POST as the 5800X3D will at least start in very old firmwares (I've tested back to AGESA 1.1.0.0).
> 
> Regardless, if you do get it and it has something older than AGESA 1.2.0.6b on it, that (or something later) is what you'll want to flash to as that's the earliest firmware with working boost functionality.


I thought all Gigabyte X570 had that USB bios flash without a CPU what ever it is called, bios flashback or something.


----------



## Blameless

99belle99 said:


> I thought all Gigabyte X570 had that USB bios flash without a CPU what ever it is called, bios flashback or something.


They do. It shouldn't be needed though, and I consider using an absolute last resort kind of thing.


----------



## V1TRU

Hi, after last bios update (f36c) my Pro I Wi-Fi takes circa 4 mins to show Aorus logo and then boot.

I tried:
-to enable ultra fast booting
-to disable usb devices while booting
-to eliminate all other boot devices except the NVMe where OS is

No luck so far


----------



## 99belle99

V1TRU said:


> Hi, after last bios update (f36c) my Pro I Wi-Fi takes circa 4 mins to show Aorus logo and then boot.
> 
> I tried:
> -to enable ultra fast booting
> -to disable usb devices while booting
> -to eliminate all other boot devices except the NVMe where OS is
> 
> No luck so far


Try disabling XMP.


----------



## Yuke

Zetsubou said:


> Edit: I'm running f36c, not f34 on the settings below
> 
> 
> 
> I suddenly started having WHEA errors causing restarts multiple times a day on a stable overclock RAM & PBO on F36E. Finally after disabling all overclocks and setting PBO enabled, it dropped to about once a day, but just gave up and followed this advice as I had upgraded from Windows 10 Pro. No WHEA for the last few days. Also downgraded to BIOS F34 and then upgraded to f36c pending a stable F36 drop.
> 
> Hopefully Gigabyte can deliver within the next week 🤞
> 
> Unfortunately, I forgot to write down my overclocked CL14 timings before reverting to f34 and the drive wipe so they're gone forever now 😂 Will have to reestablish once the stable F36 comes back.


good to hear that its not a "one-hit wonder"

I was on vacation from 09.07. onwards and couldnt follow the WHEA log anymore but till then it was still WHEA free on 36e BIOS after a fresh Win11 installation.


----------



## rod6700

V1TRU said:


> Hi, after last bios update (f36c) my Pro I Wi-Fi takes circa 4 mins to show Aorus logo and then boot.
> 
> I tried:
> -to enable ultra fast booting
> -to disable usb devices while booting
> -to eliminate all other boot devices except the NVMe where OS is
> 
> No luck so far


What BIOS time is being reported by Windows? You can check the startup tab of Task Manager for this. I have a Pro WiFi and have noticed that any time I screw around in BIOS the BIOS time increases according to Windows. The fix seems to be clearing CMOS, loading optimized settings in BIOS, then setting up BIOS as I prefer. (Enabling XMP, fast boot, disable wake on LAN etc.) Seems to take a couple of boots for things to settle down after doing this. Watch the boot LED's to see which component is eating BIOS time also. I recently upgraded my GPU and by doing this shaved a full 5 seconds off of reported BIOS time. You can see this by watching how long each status LED is staying lit during boot.


----------



## V1TRU

Tried with XMP disabled but still long boot.

Then I removed all external hd connected by USB, I’ve got some TBs there, and everything went back to normality: 13 sec to boot

So I’m assuming that with this bios version the option to disable usb storage while booting is not working properly


----------



## rod6700

V1TRU said:


> Tried with XMP disabled but still long boot.
> 
> Then I removed all external hd connected by USB, I’ve got some TBs there, and everything went back to normality: 13 sec to boot
> 
> So I’m assuming that with this bios version the option to disable usb storage while booting is not working properly


Seeing your latest reply on this makes me question if something hasn't been broken or buggy for awhile with exterrnal USB drives (specifically large drives) for some time. I bought a WD My Book 10 TB drive some time back and my boot times cratered until I disabled external USB drives during boot in BIOS. Cannot recall the exact BIOS version I was on at that point, but thinking either F20 or F30 versions. Curently running F34 with no issues to speak of that I have not found some sort of work around. Current BIOS time is ~7.0 seconds with 6 drives internally (1 NVME M.2 PCIEx4, 2 NVME M.2 PCIEx3 - 1 thru adapter card in PCIEx4 slot, 1 NVME SSD on a PCIEx1 slot on AIB, 1 SSD on SATA, 1 HDD on SATA and the one external with usb at full initilazation in BIOS.Considering I have never run a beta BIOS on this setup and the little issues that seem to occur random with "stable" release BIOS am reluctant to do so. I have had Asus, MSI boards in the past, but never seen a BIOS as finicky as on this current setup.


----------



## AgeR23

Hey everybody,

wanted to share my recent experience as well....x570 Aorus pro

Had this board for over a year now, and luckily no problems with my ram, using 4* Gskill F4-3200C16-16GVK. The XMP profile just worked fine. 

A few weeks ago I then upgraded my bios to F36c (from F33) and since then I had problems getting the memory to work with xmp....memory was stable at stock speeds but never passed the windows memory test with xmp.

During testing my board reverted to the backup bios (still F33) and.... suddenly xmp worked fine again.

So, i go with most of you that F36 is not good, but F35 did not help for me either  Which is a pitty, as this had apparently a quite important security fix...

Support track with gigabyte is opened, will update in case anything interesting comes out of that. 

Sorry if I repeat things that were said here before, I just read the last 3 pages.

greetings,

Henning


----------



## georgesgrey67

AgeR23 said:


> Hey everybody,
> 
> wanted to share my recent experience as well....x570 Aorus pro
> 
> Had this board for over a year now, and luckily no problems with my ram, using 4* Gskill F4-3200C16-16GVK. The XMP profile just worked fine.
> 
> A few weeks ago I then upgraded my bios to F36c (from F33) and since then I had problems getting the memory to work with xmp....memory was stable at stock speeds but never passed the windows memory test with xmp.
> 
> During testing my board reverted to the backup bios (still F33) and.... suddenly xmp worked fine again.
> 
> So, i go with most of you that F36 is not good, but F35 did not help for me either  Which is a pitty, as this had apparently a quite important security fix...
> 
> Support track with gigabyte is opened, will update in case anything interesting comes out of that.
> 
> Sorry if I repeat things that were said here before, I just read the last 3 pages.
> 
> greetings,
> 
> Henning


Hi Henning,
I using the same MB. Also I did the upgrade to F36c.









I have also some G.Skill F4 but 3600C16 memory and only 2 banks:









I use also the XMP memory profile.
The system is stable, no OC and no WHEA errors.
The only which I modified, set the tRC to 58 and set the voltage to 1.35. Not sure, but think the SPD informations are not correctly set, but I have this since the beginn using this MB.
Regards,
Georges


----------



## AgeR23

Hey Georges,

thanks for the response. You always used this trc/voltage, or you only had to do that since the new bios version? 

My friend also told me, try manual settings, xmp can cause problems with 4 sticks, etc. 

But to be honest, I don't want to start to fiddle with these settings if it worked out of the box for the last year...

I also tried 3200mhz with default timings and up to 1.4v, but also this was not stable on F36c.

For now I will stick to F33 and wait for Gigabytes response.

Greetings,
Henning




georgesgrey67 said:


> Hi Henning,
> I using the same MB. Also I did the upgrade to F36c.
> View attachment 2567842
> 
> 
> I have also some G.Skill F4 but 3600C16 memory and only 2 banks:
> View attachment 2567843
> 
> 
> I use also the XMP memory profile.
> The system is stable, no OC and no WHEA errors.
> The only which I modified, set the tRC to 58 and set the voltage to 1.35. Not sure, but think the SPD informations are not correctly set, but I have this since the beginn using this MB.
> Regards,
> Georges


----------



## georgesgrey67

AgeR23 said:


> Hey Georges,
> 
> thanks for the response. You always used this trc/voltage, or you only had to do that since the new bios version?
> 
> My friend also told me, try manual settings, xmp can cause problems with 4 sticks, etc.
> 
> But to be honest, I don't want to start to fiddle with these settings if it worked out of the box for the last year...
> 
> I also tried 3200mhz with default timings and up to 1.4v, but also this was not stable on F36c.
> 
> For now I will stick to F33 and wait for Gigabytes response.
> 
> Greetings,
> Henning


Hi Henning,
On the early days within this MB, I try also to optimize. Then I learned the pint with the voltage. It was since version 11 of the BIOS I think.
I am also interested what Gigabyte response.
Regards,
Georges


----------



## AgeR23

georgesgrey67 said:


> Hi Henning,
> On the early days within this MB, I try also to optimize. Then I learned the pint with the voltage. It was since version 11 of the BIOS I think.
> I am also interested what Gigabyte response.
> Regards,
> Georges


Ok...well i tried 1,35 to 1,42 voltage with XMP, for me this didn't help on the 36c (and 35) bioses...

Will share what they say!

Henning


----------



## 99belle99

AgeR23 said:


> Ok...well i tried 1,35 to 1,42 voltage with XMP, for me this didn't help on the 36c (and 35) bioses...
> 
> Will share what they say!
> 
> Henning


Tbh with you they probably will not even respond back. And that's not just GB all board manufacturers would do the same.


----------



## meridius

Hi all

I just installed a external usb hard drive and noticed it slows my boot time right down as when it checks the drive it powers it up and hangs until its finished, is there a way to make this stop slowing down my boot time

its a gigabyte master motherboard,

thanks.


----------



## Maulet//*//

meridius said:


> Hi all
> 
> I just installed a external usb hard drive and noticed it slows my boot time right down as when it checks the drive it powers it up and hangs until its finished, is there a way to make this stop slowing down my boot time
> 
> its a gigabyte master motherboard,
> 
> thanks.


check bios manual and find settings for fast boot without reading secondary drives...


----------



## rod6700

meridius said:


> Hi all
> 
> I just installed a external usb hard drive and noticed it slows my boot time right down as when it checks the drive it powers it up and hangs until its finished, is there a way to make this stop slowing down my boot time
> 
> its a gigabyte master motherboard,
> 
> thanks.


Look for a setting in *BIOS related to USB under the boot tab. Should read in options - "Full Initial, "Partial Initial" or "Disabled depending on BIOS version. I had horrible boot times with a 10TB external USB hooked in with some prior BIOS versions on my X570 Pro WiFi. Older BIOS versions I disabled completely, but that option can render booting from a USB stick useless. I am currently running F34 with AGESA 1203B as anything newer screws up OC settings. *


----------



## lum-x

I bought *Crucial Ballistix BL2K16G36C16U4B *and so far I managed to very overclock them very slightly. Pretty much I kept the same timings but just increasing Fclk and memory clock to 1900 and raised the DDR voltage to 1.4 (1.42 it shows in BIOS), however I did not try to lower the voltage later as i ran out of time for today. So far it seems stable but I wanted to ask where to start and make those timings a bit better. Also one note, memory seems ok but my undervolting is not. I got 2 WHEA erros but no crashing, one is *Cache Hierarchy Error* and the second one is *Bus/Interconnect Error* (this should be solved with increased SoC voltage to 1.2v I guess)


----------



## St0RM53

Is it possible that Gigabyte can add Active OC tuner to existing X570 aorus master? Or has anyone flashed X570S bios to see if it works? Also when are we getting a final update? It's been ages..


----------



## scaramonga

lol


----------



## ITAngel

I have 3 questions, any tip or advice would be greatly appreciated.

Does anyone here know why I get random USB disconnect and reconnect on my Gigabyte X570 AORUS Elite Ultra Version 1.0? I am currently running bios F37c but I have tested this with F36 bios and still, it happens. 

Also why this board makes my Noctua NH-D15 fans sound like they are about to take off the high pitch but when it runs on an ASUS Z490-E Gaming with a 10900K that doesn't happen? I know this AMD Board is currently running a Ryzen 9 5950X but I thought my 10900K would use more power than the 105W that this chip pulls. 

Finally, I have 4 sticks of Dominator 3200MHz memory 64GB. Two sticks use Samsung for the chip and two use Hynix. When I apply XMP it does not boot and gets stuck with a black screen until I remove one stick to reset the bios. However, I can run them if I manually change it to 32x multiplayer.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## AgeR23

99belle99 said:


> Tbh with you they probably will not even respond back. And that's not just GB all board manufacturers would do the same.


Well, they responded!  And suggested to just downgrade to 33, without further info on the solved vulnerabilities. Will ask again.


----------



## AgeR23

ITAngel said:


> I have 3 questions, any tip or advice would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> Does anyone here know why I get random USB disconnect and reconnect on my Gigabyte X570 AORUS Elite Ultra Version 1.0? I am currently running bios F37c but I have tested this with F36 bios and still, it happens.
> 
> Also why this board makes my Noctua NH-D15 fans sound like they are about to take off the high pitch but when it runs on an ASUS Z490-E Gaming with a 10900K that doesn't happen? I know this AMD Board is currently running a Ryzen 9 5950X but I thought my 10900K would use more power than the 105W that this chip pulls.
> 
> Finally, I have 4 sticks of Dominator 3200MHz memory 64GB. Two sticks use Samsung for the chip and two use Hynix. When I apply XMP it does not boot and gets stuck with a black screen until I remove one stick to reset the bios. However, I can run them if I manually change it to 32x multiplayer.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Hey,


I don't know the solution, but I also sometimes have the impression that USB is not fully stable, esp with several hubs (in monitors) connected. I regularly end up disconnecting all stuff I don't use on a regular basis 
This sounds to me that the default fan setting is just different on the Aorus compared to your Asus ? Did you try to set the Fans in smartfan settings to lower rpm?
As I was told, 4x sticks with XMP rarely works, even with the same sticks ( i must have been lucky!). Taking this into account, I would not expect your setup to work out of the box, if even the chips on the rams are different. Try to indeed set it manually, and slowly bump up the timings till you are at similar speeds to the XMP setting.


----------



## ITAngel

AgeR23 said:


> Hey,
> 
> 
> I don't know the solution, but I also sometimes have the impression that USB is not fully stable, esp with several hubs (in monitors) connected. I regularly end up disconnecting all stuff I don't use on a regular basis
> This sounds to me that the default fan setting is just different on the Aorus compared to your Asus ? Did you try to set the Fans in smartfan settings to lower rpm?
> As I was told, 4x sticks with XMP rarely works, even with the same sticks ( i must have been lucky!). Taking this into account, I would not expect your setup to work out of the box, if even the chips on the rams are different. Try to indeed set it manually, and slowly bump up the timings till you are at similar speeds to the XMP setting.


Hi AgeR23, 

Well, I learned that the USB disconnect and reconnect has sometimes to do with the settings under the PCIe Gen which is by default set to Auto on the bios but I changed it to Gen3 because my GPU is Gen3. I have noticed that you can bump it to Gen4 and so I am just playing it safe here and going with just Gen3. I believe this was under Settings or Advance settings under miscellaneous under PCIe 16x or something along those lines. 

I have messed with the fan settings on the bios and un the AORUS app. I feel what is going on is that the temps go high fast and drop so it keeps ramping up and down the CPU fans. I change the interval from 1 to 3 and hope that helps and on the AORUS software from 3 to 5 seconds I believe. Hoping this help but I may need to grab an AIO or Custom water cooling so I can run the system quietly. 

As far as the XMP goes I have noticed Ryzen is way too picky about the ramp sticks and profile settings. As long as it can run 3200MHz by default even if I have to use the multiplier is fine for now.


----------



## ManniX-ITA

ITAngel said:


> Well, I learned that the USB disconnect and reconnect has sometimes to do with the settings under the PCIe Gen which is by default set to Auto on the bios but I changed it to Gen3 because my GPU is Gen3. I have noticed that you can bump it to Gen4 and so I am just playing it safe here and going with just Gen3. I believe this was under Settings or Advance settings under miscellaneous under PCIe 16x or something along those lines.


Is it a setting specifically for the GPU?
If I recall correctly it will downgrade also the PCIe connection to the 570 chipset to Gen3.
This means half of the bandwidth for everything connected to the chipset (including M.2 drives, USB ports, etc).
USB disconnections can be often fixed with a little bump of VDDG IOD.



St0RM53 said:


> Is it possible that Gigabyte can add Active OC tuner to existing X570 aorus master? Or has anyone flashed X570S bios to see if it works? Also when are we getting a final update? It's been ages..


Sadly no, the Active OC tuner needs external HW it can't be implemented via BIOS firmware.


----------



## KedarWolf

MSI confirms Ryzen 7000 CPUs and X670 motherboards are set to launch on September 15th - VideoCardz.com


MSI X670 motherboards to launch mid-September Yesterday MSI revealed the design of its new X670 motherboards, today the company confirms when they launch. MSI confirms X670/Ryzen 7000 launch date, Source: MSI MSI has now confirmed exactly when the Ryzen 7000 and X670 motherboards launch and...




videocardz.com


----------



## meridius

Hi all

Bought a new wireless mouse and noticed when the pc is turned off it will not charge the mouse any ideas i have Erp disabled.

gigabyte master V1.0 Bios F11

also, what about the new bios is it good to install, i don't overclock or fiddle and wanted to know if there is any benefits to do so and to upgrade to windows 11 do i need to buy a tpm 2.0 PCB board ?
thanks


----------



## catpls

meridius said:


> Hi all
> 
> Bought a new wireless mouse and noticed when the pc is turned off it will not charge the mouse any ideas i have Erp disabled.
> 
> gigabyte master V1.0 Bios F11
> 
> also, what about the new bios is it good to install, i don't overclock or fiddle and wanted to know if there is any benefits to do so and to upgrade to windows 11 do i need to buy a tpm 2.0 PCB board ?
> thanks


The mobo has amd ftpm built in, you don't need an external one.


----------



## Waltc

meridius said:


> Hi all
> 
> Bought a new wireless mouse and noticed when the pc is turned off it will not charge the mouse any ideas i have Erp disabled.
> 
> gigabyte master V1.0 Bios F11
> 
> also, what about the new bios is it good to install, i don't overclock or fiddle and wanted to know if there is any benefits to do so and to upgrade to windows 11 do i need to buy a tpm 2.0 PCB board ?
> thanks


Try something_ a bit newer_ in the way of your bios... F36e runs great here...no problems whatsoever. We own the same motherboard. TPM2.0 is already on your motherboard. You have no need to buy anything. Win11 TPM runs great under F36e. I've been running Win11 for a bit over a year now. No problems--apart from the occasional Win11 bugs--which are like the occasional Win10 bugs.. ( That depends on the build number, etc.) I see no reason you should not run Win11 presently. But, if you wish to wait, then wait for a while, as Win10 still has a couple of years remaining before it is EOL and is still eminently useable. You don't sound as if overclocking would be of a benefit to you at present, so you might want to look at that later on down the line. No matter what, I advise bios F36e being installed. Remember to clear CMOS after you flash, etc.


----------



## meridius

Waltc said:


> Try something_ a bit newer_ in the way of your bios... F36e runs great here...no problems whatsoever. We own the same motherboard. TPM2.0 is already on your motherboard. You have no need to buy anything. Win11 TPM runs great under F36e. I've been running Win11 for a bit over a year now. No problems--apart from the occasional Win11 bugs--which are like the occasional Win10 bugs.. ( That depends on the build number, etc.) I see no reason you should not run Win11 presently. But, if you wish to wait, then wait for a while, as Win10 still has a couple of years remaining before it is EOL and is still eminently useable. You don't sound as if overclocking would be of a benefit to you at present, so you might want to look at that later on down the line. No matter what, I advise bios F36e being installed. Remember to clear CMOS after you flash, etc.


thanks, but when i run windows 11 checker in windows 10 my pc comes up as not supported as it says i need tpm 2.0 ?

so bios F36e is stable as a lot of people seem to keep having problems every time a new bios comes out for this motherboard as people post that there not very good ?

thanks


----------



## scaramonga

meridius said:


> thanks, but when i run windows 11 checker in windows 10 my pc comes up as not supported as it says i need tpm 2.0 ?
> 
> so bios F36e is stable as a lot of people seem to keep having problems every time a new bios comes out for this motherboard as people post that there not very good ?
> 
> thanks


Then use one of the many tools out there to bypass TPM etc. I have the useless thing turned off anyway, same with 'secure boot', and Win11 installs just fine when done so 
It's just another form of MS 'control'


----------



## ryouiki

meridius said:


> thanks, but when i run windows 11 checker in windows 10 my pc comes up as not supported as it says i need tpm 2.0 ?
> 
> so bios F36e is stable as a lot of people seem to keep having problems every time a new bios comes out for this motherboard as people post that there not very good ?
> 
> thanks


fTPM was not enabled by default until F35ish? So unless you are on a later BIOS you have to manually enable it.

As for F35/F36 they seem to work OK, the main complaint is that AGESA > 1.2.0.3 seem to make fundamental changes to voltage/power limits that AMD refuses to acknowledge as being intentional. F35 also had an issue with manually setting VDDG, but that is only really relevant if you are running high(er) IF clocks.


----------



## JohnLai

Not sure if anyone check SpeculationControlSettings for SPECTRE, Meltdown and other vulnerabilities, but I noticed my current 5950x with F36e firmware displayed :

Speculation control settings for CVE-2018-3639 [speculative store bypass]

Hardware is vulnerable to speculative store bypass: True
*Hardware support for speculative store bypass disable is present: False*
Windows OS support for speculative store bypass disable is present: True
Windows OS support for speculative store bypass disable is enabled system-wide: False

SSBDWindowsSupportPresent : True
SSBDHardwareVulnerable : True
*SSBDHardwarePresent : False*
SSBDWindowsSupportEnabledSystemWide : False


Anyone else has same issue? I thought Zen 3 supposed to have SSBD MSR hardware support? I would like to enable SSBD system wide.......


----------



## Blameless

JohnLai said:


> I thought Zen 3 supposed to have SSBD MSR hardware support?


It does. You either have something disabled in firmware or you're running ancient microcode.



JohnLai said:


> I would like to enable SSBD system wide.......


Figure out what setting is borked and you should be able to. Also, what board and firmware is this?

Keep in mind that this particular mitigation has a meaningful performance impact in memory dependent tasks and defaults to disabled because of this.


----------



## JohnLai

Blameless said:


> It does. You either have something disabled in firmware or you're running ancient microcode.
> Figure out what setting is borked and you should be able to. Also, what board and firmware is this?
> Keep in mind that this particular mitigation has a meaningful performance impact in memory dependent tasks and defaults to disabled because of this.


Impossible, I am running with latest F36e BIOS/firmware on X570 Aorus Master. It should contains the latest microcode, no?
I even try factory reset the BIOS and yet it still display *Hardware support for speculative store bypass disable is present: False* 
I understand the impact on performance, yet I still want to enable SSBD system wide.
What else do I miss?


----------



## KedarWolf

JohnLai said:


> Impossible, I am running with latest F36e BIOS/firmware on X570 Aorus Master. It should contains the latest microcode, no?
> I even try factory reset the BIOS and yet it still display *Hardware support for speculative store bypass disable is present: False*
> I understand the impact on performance, yet I still want to enable SSBD system wide.
> What else do I miss?


I can mod the BIOS with the newest AMD microcodes for you if you want. You may have to USB Flashback it though.

Edit: What CPU are you running?


----------



## JohnLai

KedarWolf said:


> I can mod the BIOS with the newest AMD microcodes for you if you want. You may have to USB Flashback it though.
> Edit: What CPU are you running?


😅 I am using Ryzen 5950X on Gigabyte X570 Aorus Master Rev 1.1/1.2 with firmware version F36e. From what I can check, F36e already contains the latest microcode from AMD. Yet I don't understand why SSBD is not available.

Another issue, it is normal for SME (secure memory encryption) to be "undetectable/missing" when TSME (Transparant secure memory encryption) is enabled?
EDIT: Weird, even when I set TSME to auto (meaning disabled), SME still not detected by HWInfo 7.27-4830. On the other hand, if I set TSME at BIOS to enable, there is increase in memory latency by 8-10 ns which should indicate the memory encryption is working......


----------



## KedarWolf

JohnLai said:


> 😅 I am using Ryzen 5950X on Gigabyte X570 Aorus Master Rev 1.1/1.2 with firmware version F36e. From what I can check, F36e already contains the latest microcode from AMD. Yet I don't understand why SSBD is not available.
> 
> Another issue, it is normal for SME (secure memory encryption) to be "undetectable/missing" when TSME (Transparant secure memory encryption) is enabled?


Yes, you are right. There is no AMD-released microcode with SSBD hardware mitigation. I checked and in that BIOS those microcodes were up to date.

Apparently, there will be future BIOS releases that address it.


----------



## JohnLai

KedarWolf said:


> Yes, you are right. There is no AMD-released microcode with SSBD hardware mitigation. I checked and in that BIOS those microcodes were up to date.
> Apparently, there will be future BIOS releases that address it.












But my Ryzen 3950X on MSI B550 Tomahawk has SSBD.......even SME is detected when TSME is enabled.
This is why I asked why Ryzen 5950X on Gigabyte X570 Aorus Master doesn't have SSBD detected and it even have strange SME/TSME detection.😥


----------



## KedarWolf

JohnLai said:


> View attachment 2568823
> 
> 
> But my Ryzen 3950X on MSI B550 Tomahawk has SSBD.......even SME is detected when TSME is enabled.
> This is why I asked why Ryzen 5950X on Gigabyte X570 Aorus Master doesn't have SSBD detected and it even have strange SME/TSME detection.😥


Might be because a 3950x uses a different microcode.


----------



## Blameless

KedarWolf said:


> Might be because a 3950x uses a different microcode.


I can enable SSBD on both my 5800X and 5800X3D.


----------



## JohnLai

KedarWolf said:


> Might be because a 3950x uses a different microcode.


From what I can check using RWEverything, the microcode is up-to-date for both 3950x (MSI B550) and 5950x (Gigabyte X570)



Blameless said:


> I can enable SSBD on both my 5800X and 5800X3D.


That is weird part. See my screenshow below for my 5950x. For some reason, there is no SSBD detected. Not to mention no SME being detected either even though I set TSME to enabled.









@Blameless , do you have HVCI (known as Memory Integrity at Core Isolation section of Windows Security) enabled?


----------



## Blameless

JohnLai said:


> @Blameless , do you have HVCI (known as Memory Integrity at Core Isolation section of Windows Security) enabled?


No, and none of the OS settings should influence the reported hardware support for the feature.

I still think it's a bios issue of some sort.


----------



## JohnLai

Blameless said:


> No, and none of the OS settings should influence the reported hardware support for the feature.
> 
> I still think it's a bios issue of some sort.


Sigh...this BIOS issue must be exclusive to Gigabyte only seeing that my MSI board doesn't have issue.
Hopefully someone can figure it out. I am out of idea.


----------



## Waltc

meridius said:


> thanks, but when i run windows 11 checker in windows 10 my pc comes up as not supported as it says i need tpm 2.0 ?
> 
> so bios F36e is stable as a lot of people seem to keep having problems every time a new bios comes out for this motherboard as people post that there not very good ?
> 
> thanks


Based on what you have said as to how you use your computer, I don't see you having any trouble with F36e. I've been using it for months with no problem. As far as what you read goes, there's really no substitute for hands-on experience. Just because someone else has what he thinks is a problem is no reason to think you might. For instance, people who enjoy overclocking often have problems with a number of things that people who run stock settings never see. F36e is fine--stable as a rock, here.

You have to update your software. TPM has to be turned on in your bios, and you have to be running the latest x570 chipset drivers get TPM 2.0 from AMD. * Apparently you don't know how to turn on fTPM in the bios. * It doesn't sound like you update much of anything. It should be easy to find a YouTube of "How to turn on fTPM in an x570 Aorus Master." 

Again...you and I have the same motherboards, same revision, and I've been running Win11 builds with fTPM2.0 running fine for the last year. Before that, I ran fTPM successfully in Win10 for about ~2 years, IIRC. Never had a problem with it.

For people who are just starting out with computers, I always recommend doing hands-on whenever possible because that is by far the best/quickest way to learn the ins and outs. Good luck!...


----------



## Waltc

Blameless said:


> No, and none of the OS settings should influence the reported hardware support for the feature.
> 
> I still think it's a bios issue of some sort.


I'm on build Win11 22622.575 now, and in earlier builds I ran core isolation without difficulty. I turned it off only because I felt my performance was probably a bit better with it turned off--plus I got tired of it moving stuff around and changing clocks slightly--something that really wasn't noticeable without 3rd-party software like HWinfox64. In fact, I will check it right now...well, no I won't, as I forgot that it doesn't show up as an option unless I have enabled SVM in the bios, and I don't feel like doing it right now... But when I used it I had not overt problems with it.


----------



## RichterB

Gigabyte removed Bios 37C from Aorus Elite page. I have it, with no issues. Any idea why they did that?


----------



## Blameless

JohnLai said:


> Sigh...this BIOS issue must be exclusive to Gigabyte only seeing that my MSI board doesn't have issue.
> Hopefully someone can figure it out. I am out of idea.


My 5000 series parts are on ASrock Boards, but my 3950X is on a Gigabyte Aorus X570 Elite Wifi with firmware F35 and I can also enable SSBD on it.

I'll take a look through my BIOS settings and see if I can identify what setting allows this.



Waltc said:


> I'm on build Win11 22622.575 now, and in earlier builds I ran core isolation without difficulty. I turned it off only because I felt my performance was probably a bit better with it turned off--plus I got tired of it moving stuff around and changing clocks slightly--something that really wasn't noticeable without 3rd-party software like HWinfox64. In fact, I will check it right now...well, no I won't, as I forgot that it doesn't show up as an option unless I have enabled SVM in the bios, and I don't feel like doing it right now... But when I used it I had not overt problems with it.


Yes, core isolation requires hardware virtualization be enabled.

There shouldn't be overt problems with either SSBD or Core Isolation, but they both have fairly high performance penalties, which is why they are the two mitigations that tend to be disabled by default on fully patched systems.


----------



## ryouiki

JohnLai said:


> Not sure if anyone check SpeculationControlSettings for SPECTRE, Meltdown and other vulnerabilities, but I noticed my current 5950x with F36e firmware displayed :
> 
> Speculation control settings for CVE-2018-3639 [speculative store bypass]
> 
> Hardware is vulnerable to speculative store bypass: True
> *Hardware support for speculative store bypass disable is present: False*
> Windows OS support for speculative store bypass disable is present: True
> Windows OS support for speculative store bypass disable is enabled system-wide: False
> 
> SSBDWindowsSupportPresent : True
> SSBDHardwareVulnerable : True
> *SSBDHardwarePresent : False*
> SSBDWindowsSupportEnabledSystemWide : False
> 
> 
> Anyone else has same issue? I thought Zen 3 supposed to have SSBD MSR hardware support? I would like to enable SSBD system wide.......


Strange, this is my 5950X on F34 (Windows 10):

Speculation control settings for CVE-2018-3639 [speculative store bypass]

Hardware is vulnerable to speculative store bypass: True
*Hardware support for speculative store bypass disable is present: True*
Windows OS support for speculative store bypass disable is present: True


----------



## Blameless

@JohnLai do you have both "Streaming Stores Control" and "Indirect Branch Prediction Speculation" enabled?


----------



## Onede

RichterB said:


> Gigabyte removed Bios 37C from Aorus Elite page. I have it, with no issues. Any idea why they did that?


Its gone for me to.
.
Final version is coming soon i guess because "37c" is beta.


----------



## PiotrMKG

RichterB said:


> Gigabyte removed Bios 37C from Aorus Elite page. I have it, with no issues. Any idea why they did that?





https://download.gigabyte.com/FileList/BIOS/mb_bios_x570-aorus-elite_f37d.zip


----------



## _barat_

They also did it with Aorus Pro - yesterday there was "c" and now it's F36d with 20/07/2022 which is kinda weird considered, that it was published today ... or maybe they point the date when it was compiled, not published? Waiting for stable one - this is the only artifical thing, which holds me from pulling the trigger and buying 5800x3d (which is fine, counting on good news in September about 5900x3d or 5950x3d). Eager to read about who tried F36d ... I'm still on F35


----------



## ryouiki

Aorus Master F36f is up:

https://download.gigabyte.com/FileList/BIOS/mb_bios_x570-aorus-master_f36f.zip

Still 1.2.0.7, no clue what has changed.


----------



## JohnLai

ryouiki said:


> Strange, this is my 5950X on F34 (Windows 10):
> 
> Speculation control settings for CVE-2018-3639 [speculative store bypass]
> 
> Hardware is vulnerable to speculative store bypass: True
> *Hardware support for speculative store bypass disable is present: True*
> Windows OS support for speculative store bypass disable is present: True


Now this is getting really weird.



Blameless said:


> @JohnLai do you have both "Streaming Stores Control" and "Indirect Branch Prediction Speculation" enabled?


Here mine, both are enabled. Still no support for SSBD. 











Just to double check, can you guys enable TSME as seen in the screenshot below and one more on Data or Memory Scrambling (Forgot to take screenshot on the location of Data/Memory Scrambling) ?


























At the same time, enable the Virtualization in the BIOS too (The Virtualization is off by default). Then enable HVCI, aka known as Memory Integrity at Core Isolation in Windows.

Edit, check if someone might encounter same issue with SSBD is not being detected by Windows?

Edit2, just in case, I updated to that latest X570 Aorus Master *F36f *firmware and it is still the same, no SSBD....and no SME detected either, the screenshot on next reply still based on *F36e*.


----------



## JohnLai

It seems like I might have issue with virtualization too?
Windows reported Virtualization is enabled, but HWInfo reported AMD-V is greyed out.









But BIOS SVM is enabled?









So...since Windows Task Manager said Virtualization is enabled and HVCI seems to work (not in emulation mode), it should be good to go?

EDIT: Seem like the fault of not being able to detect AMD-V is caused by HVCI being active (Microsoft Hyper-V is used). However, it doesn't change the fact that SSBD is not available when checked via Get-SpeculationControlSettings


----------



## Kodo28

_barat_ said:


> They also did it with Aorus Pro - yesterday there was "c" and now it's F36d with 20/07/2022 which is kinda weird considered, that it was published today ... or maybe they point the date when it was compiled, not published? Waiting for stable one - this is the only artifical thing, which holds me from pulling the trigger and buying 5800x3d (which is fine, counting on good news in September about 5900x3d or 5950x3d). Eager to read about who tried F36d ... I'm still on F35


They are making a big mess on revisions available on their download pages.
I do not have the master but for the xtreme board and depending on the revision of the board, u will find available the F36c only or F36c and F36d for example but on their UK website but not on US website. Or sometime u wont find the F36C but F36a and F36d directly and no trace of the F36c.
It is a complete mess, the websites dont have the same bios version available for the different revision boards.
Motherboards｜AORUS - GIGABYTE Global or AORUS | Motherboard - GIGABYTE U.S.A.


----------



## catpls

F36f for Aorus Master showing up on the website now, no new patchnotes.


----------



## scaramonga

lol


----------



## Waltc

Installed F36f Saturday morning (8/13), no problems thus far.


----------



## ITAngel

ManniX-ITA said:


> Is it a setting specifically for the GPU?
> If I recall correctly it will downgrade also the PCIe connection to the 570 chipset to Gen3.
> This means half of the bandwidth for everything connected to the chipset (including M.2 drives, USB ports, etc).
> USB disconnections can be often fixed with a little bump of VDDG IOD.


Yea I found the PCIe to Gen3 are which is now configured to that. I also changed the fan curve so it is not ramping up until it hit 80C then is 100% fan. The high-pitched noise of these Noctua Fans is too much. May even consider dropping a 280mm AIO temporary to handle the CPU for now if it works with the brackets supplied by Fractal Design for the Torrent RGB case. Also, I set up Re-Sizable Bar not sure if that is a good thing or not.

I have not done the VDDG IOD bump yet but I did move a lot of the USB to a USB hub switch that currently has its own power and 7 ports. Then left a few there attached like the keyboard and a couple of charging cables. Outside of that, I have not yet seen any issues from the USB disconnect. I give this a shot and see what happens from here on and hopefully that resolved my issues.


----------



## SacraficeMyGoat

Has anyone found a fix for the random WHEA 19 errors?


----------



## KedarWolf

SacraficeMyGoat said:


> Has anyone found a fix for the random WHEA 19 errors?


Only fix is pretty much lower your RAM ratio until you don't get them. Like I get them above 3800Mhz but totally fine at 3800Mhz.


----------



## Dyngsur

Switched from F36e for Aorus x570 Master to F36f and got better scores in both CB23 and CPU-Z Bench.
I have not tested it a lot but seems promising.


----------



## scaramonga

😄


----------



## DocPants

Can you set VDDG IOD and CCD separately in Bios on the latest 37d?

Thanks


----------



## BNSoul

5800X3D + AORUS X570 Elite here, installed latest F37d when it was available on the server a couple of days ago and every benchmark and game I've tested perform exactly the same down to the last decimal in the score. Whatever they changed it doesn't affect performance.

Cinebench R23 run, stock 100.0MHz 5800X3D -30 all-core.









They seem to not care about a negative voltage offset option for the X3D, shame.

Edit: does anyone happen to have F37c BIOS saved and willing to share? I thought I had it on my USB but might have lost it somehow. I'd love to keep a copy of it just in case. Thanks 

Edit 2: nvm I found a link... which was just the most obvious thing ever, I just swapped the letter D for a C in the latest download link...
https://download.gigabyte.com/FileList/BIOS/mb_bios_x570-aorus-elite_f37c.zip


----------



## chucky27

Has anyone experienced the following issue on any of the GB X570 boards: occasionally (every 4-5th PC shutdown) USB-powered mouse/KB is not powered off after PC shutdown? (ErP disabled)


----------



## OldBones

chucky27 said:


> Has anyone experienced the following issue on any of the GB X570 boards: occasionally (every 4-5th PC shutdown) USB-powered mouse/KB is not powered off after PC shutdown? (ErP disabled)


You need to ENABLE ERP to resolve this issue.


----------



## chucky27

OldBones said:


> You need to ENABLE ERP to resolve this issue.


Yeap, but ErP triggers another bug in the ****ty secondary ITE controller on this MB that makes the fans 4-6 go apesh*t once every boot and only full power down cycle (with PSU disconnect) fixes it. I'd rather live with occasional mouse not turned off than deal with the fans (at least this issue fixes itself after standard reboot i think).


----------



## Dan Hot

F36f is buggy to me, same settings my sound get OFFLINE totally after 30-60min now im testing IF1833 and the problem is gone i think, IF1867 dont work, before i had IF1900
When Sound get offline no freeze, no BSOD, no WHEA, only think that helps is rebooting.


----------



## Dyngsur

Dan Hot said:


> F36f is buggy to me, same settings my sound get OFFLINE totally after 30-60min now im testing IF1833 and the problem is gone i think, IF1867 dont work, before i had IF1900
> When Sound get offline no freeze, no BSOD, no WHEA, only think that helps is rebooting.


I can switch from headset, speakers etc and then the sound comes back but the thing that worked for me was that i raised the voltage a bit if you have OC the memory.
The F worked better for me but every system is different.

Raise the VDDP with 50.

Raise the VDDG CCD and IOD with 50 and try again.

My VDDP is 950
VDDG CCD 1000
VDDG IOD 1050


----------



## mankian

Long shot but I just wondered if anyone has had the same problem as what I have. I've tried reading a good few pages of this thread but not seen anything and Google turns up nothing.

I have:

Aorus X570 PRO rev 1.0
AMD Ryzen 3900X
Memory without going to check I am not sure but I know its on the QVL and I know its 3200Mhz with XMP enabled
Saphire 5700XT Pulse
Linux (might be the issue and why no-one else has it)

Issue:
On any BIOS after F30 the computer will not warm boot straight away. Instead it powers up, POST displays and then the system just shuts off completely. Trying again will not work, with the same thing happening. The only way to make it boot are to toggle the PSU switch at the back or to leave the system alone for a few hours. So if I turn it off at night, do not toggle the PSU, power on in the morning is fine. If I power off and back on again within ~2 hours it just shuts itself off and won't boot until the PSU switch is toggled.
Downgrading to F30 fixes the issue. I really want to make use of the new features in the later BIOS though such as much less bouncy temperatures and the security fixes (since UEFI is a hilarious joke).

BIOS settings:

Everything on AUTO. No PBO, no OC, nothing.
XMP on
SVM & IOMMU on
ErP off (same bug as guy above, fans on 4,5,6 freeze and stop following fan curve with ErP on)
Above 4G decoding ON

I've tried:

Manually inputting memory XMP settings
Various power settings such as power loading on/off, PCIE ASPM on/off

System is generally stable when its actually running. Had two freezes with machine check exceptions logged on the newer (after F30) bioses in about 4 months so its so rare to tell if its actually related or not.

Sorry for essay... just want to know if anyone has had the same issue.


----------



## Dan Hot

@mankian set ProcODT to 43,6 and set ur ddrvoltage manuell its bugy with Gigabyte!


----------



## chucky27

Dan Hot said:


> ErP off (same bug as guy above, fans on 4,5,6 freeze and stop following fan curve with ErP on)


great, at least another person confirmed the issue with the ****ty ITE controller. 
It also suffers from the Smart Fan 5 issue in UEFI, randomly while you're editing fan curves other curves go bananas, so you have to reboot without saving and start again... this is also tied to controller bugs (frequent polling wreaks havoc).


----------



## mankian

Dan Hot said:


> @mankian set ProcODT to 43,6 and set ur ddrvoltage manuell its bugy with Gigabyte!


I haven't tried ProcODT yet but doesn't that only affect if your using all four slots (both channels full?). Setting the voltage manually to 1.35 (as per XMP) didn't seem to help. Thanks for suggestions though - if I am wrong about ProcODT I will give it a go.



chucky27 said:


> great, at least another person confirmed the issue with the ****ty ITE controller.
> It also suffers from the Smart Fan 5 issue in UEFI, randomly while you're editing fan curves other curves go bananas, so you have to reboot without saving and start again... this is also tied to controller bugs (frequent polling wreaks havoc).


I've had this happen as well, only once though. Another annoying bug is if you set RGB regularly in OpenRGB the system hangs up completely. Actually it can happen if you set RGB just once if you are unlucky enough but if you set it regularly it will happen (I made a script that set RGB colour based on some temps).


----------



## Dan Hot

mankian said:


> I haven't tried ProcODT yet but doesn't that only affect if your using all four slots (both channels full?).


No, ProcODT is a resistor value used to reset the bits to 0.
The lower the value, the more temperature goes into the RAMs. Optimal from 32-48 ohms.


----------



## meridius

anyone know why my pc is not charging my wireless keyboard and mouse when i turn off my pc?


----------



## Luggage

meridius said:


> anyone know why my pc is not charging my wireless keyboard and mouse when i turn off my pc?


Does it have a USB port that is supposed to always supply power?


----------



## ManniX-ITA

meridius said:


> anyone know why my pc is not charging my wireless keyboard and mouse when i turn off my pc?


Maybe ErP is enabled in the BIOS?


----------



## rob-tech

Looks like my new 5950x B2 stepping 2202PGS datecode is going to be exchanged, my best core does not even last 6 minutes in CoreCycler without throwing a rounding error at completely stock settings and with validated ram. My 3950x was error free at over 18 hours with all cores tested at all FFT sizes in SSE mode of prime95 until I quit the test.

This is actually unbelievable and I assumed these problems would be resolved with new manufacture.


----------



## ManniX-ITA

rob-tech said:


> This is actually unbelievable and I assumed these problems would be resolved with new manufacture.


Nope... my 5950X B2 needs CO and a +2 on my best core.
The 5950X B0 was better.


----------



## chucky27

rob-tech said:


> This is actually unbelievable and I assumed these problems would be resolved with new manufacture.


While manufacturing itself may have improved with time and newer stepping, it looks like it's their binning process that is at fault here (e.g., not enough scenarios are tested and the bar for 'acceptable' quality is too low).


----------



## ManniX-ITA

chucky27 said:


> the bar for 'acceptable' quality is too low


which is a "not very customer friendly" way to increase profits


----------



## chucky27

ManniX-ITA said:


> which is a "not very customer friendly" way to increase profits


amen to that, looks like good-old "we need more gold" scenario...


----------



## Wil8115

ManniX-ITA said:


> Nope... my 5950X B2 needs CO and a +2 on my best core.
> The 5950X B0 was better.


I think you're right. mine is a B0 and I have 6 cores that touch 5ghz routinely
Hell, my ccx1 all 8 are over 4.9, ccx2 seems to only touch low 4.8's.
IIRC -19 all core PBO.


----------



## Sin_Chase

Updated to F36f today and replicated all my old BIOS settings on a 3900x which was a completely stable configuration.

In brief:

PBO Off
1800IF 1:1 with Manually timed 3600Mhz DRAM modules on 1.45volts (B Die Samsung)
Normal CPU Core Voltage and some VDDP and VDDG CCD tweaks

Nothing exotic at all.

When configuring the BIOS the first time around on F36f I got a hard freeze in the BIOS itself....very weird I thought but did not think too much of it. Rebooted, finished my settings, saved profile and applied. Booted into Windows without issue although my Secure Boot was disabled. Sorted out SecureBoot and updated Ryzen Chipset Drivers to the latest.

Was watching a YouTube video and got a HARD reboot, no BSOD, no warning. Just a straight up reboot.
Kept happening when browsing or watching Youtube.

Have tried slackening my DRAM timings, using XMP and various other minor tweaks on what is an otherwise vanilla configuration. Still the same behaviour persists. Get no issues, insability or crashes when running stability and stress tests.

No BSOD at all and no memory dump files. Event Viewer is inconclusive. 2x WHEA 19 errors for 2 hard reboots but not persistent across all reboots. The most common and recurring error is Kernal-PnP 25 which relates to applications "stopped the removal or ejection for the device XXXX" XXX commonly being ACPI\PNP0A08\0 and PCI\VEN_1022&DEV_1483&SUBSYS_14531022&REV_00\3&11583659&0&09. Unsure if related or erroneous.

Temps are fine as are voltages.

In essence F36f has changed something as prior the system never crashed, ever. Now it's the same hard reboot with no BSOD or other apparent instability prior.


----------



## rob-tech

chucky27 said:


> While manufacturing itself may have improved with time and newer stepping, it looks like it's their binning process that is at fault here (e.g., not enough scenarios are tested and the bar for 'acceptable' quality is too low).


Yes, it looks like their acceptable standards are simply unacceptable, as a core failing at boost could corrupt just about anything and cause crashes in lightly threaded workloads. Just imagine an average person buying one of these in a pre-built or for a workstation and having their work and OS corrupt for no apparent reason to them. This is irresponsible and I will roll the dice until I get one that is within specification (as in able to run normal code without bugging out and returning garbage).

The curve optimizer to me is a band-aid fix and while I could simply apply a positive offset and save myself the exchange, I will not as a matter of principle because any CPU sold should be stable and usable at stock settings.


----------



## adrianhensler

Sin_Chase said:


> Updated to F36f today and replicated all my old BIOS settings on a 3900x which was a completely stable configuration.
> {...snip...}
> When configuring the BIOS the first time around on F36f I got a hard freeze in the BIOS itself....very weird I thought but did not think too much of it. Rebooted, finished my settings, saved profile and applied. Booted into Windows without issue although my Secure Boot was disabled. Sorted out SecureBoot and updated Ryzen Chipset Drivers to the latest.
> {...snip...}
> In essence F36f has changed something as prior the system never crashed, ever. Now it's the same hard reboot with no BSOD or other apparent instability prior.


I would suggest you may have described the issue. Might it be possible that the freeze/required reboot during BIOS settings is relevant? Perhaps the settings are corrupted. I would suggest trying blanking BIOS settings to default, then applying your known good settings. If you have tried that with no success, perhaps try reflashing the BIOS, then resetting to default, then applying your known good settings.

Or you could test the prior BIOS again if you wished, as it could indeed be a difference between the BIOSs.


----------



## Sin_Chase

adrianhensler said:


> I would suggest you may have described the issue. Might it be possible that the freeze/required reboot during BIOS settings is relevant? Perhaps the settings are corrupted. I would suggest trying blanking BIOS settings to default, then applying your known good settings. If you have tried that with no success, perhaps try reflashing the BIOS, then resetting to default, then applying your known good settings.
> 
> Or you could test the prior BIOS again if you wished, as it could indeed be a difference between the BIOSs.


For clarity I did not import settings from a profile. Everything was manually set from a default settings base.

I'll try ser eveything from defaults again although the freeze in BIOS seems like the same behaviour at OS level.


----------



## des2k...

Sin_Chase said:


> For clarity I did not import settings from a profile. Everything was manually set from a default settings base.
> 
> I'll try ser eveything from defaults again although the freeze in BIOS seems like the same behaviour at OS level.


agesa 1.0.8.1 or higher, Zen2 stablity was crap anyways ; not much reasons to run higher


you can try these, see if it helps with bios reboots and windows hard resets
power loading -on
idle -typical
c-states -off
DF c-states -off

Had the same issues as you with the 3900x on aorus master and bios with ryzen5000 support.

Have the 3900x on msi x370 carbon now with agesa 1.2.0.7 and no issue with broken idle/c-states,vddg.


----------



## Sin_Chase

des2k... said:


> agesa 1.0.8.1 or higher, Zen2 stablity was crap anyways ; not much reasons to run higher
> 
> 
> you can try these, see if it helps with bios reboots and windows hard resets
> power loading -on
> idle -typical
> c-states -off
> DF c-states -off
> 
> Had the same issues as you with the 3900x on aorus master and bios with ryzen5000 support.
> 
> Have the 3900x on msi x370 carbon now with agesa 1.2.0.7 and no issue with broken idle/c-states,vddg.



Might roll back to f22 if issues persist then


----------



## meridius

ManniX-ITA said:


> Maybe ErP is enabled in the BIOS?


gigabyte master x570 v1
using location D ports
USB 2.0/1.1 Port
The USB port supports the USB 2.0/1.1 specification. Use this port for USB devices.

and erp is Disabled

still not charging my devices when the pc is off ?

cheers


----------



## ManniX-ITA

meridius said:


> gigabyte master x570 v1
> using location D ports
> USB 2.0/1.1 Port
> The USB port supports the USB 2.0/1.1 specification. Use this port for USB devices.
> 
> and erp is Disabled
> 
> still not charging my devices when the pc is off ?
> 
> cheers


I'm not 100% sure but I think someone else had this issue before and it was related to the Turbocharger stuff...










If I recall the only ports that works in standby are those on F_USB30_1:


----------



## meridius

ManniX-ITA said:


> I'm not 100% sure but I think someone else had this issue before and it was related to the Turbocharger stuff...
> 
> View attachment 2570168
> 
> 
> If I recall the only ports that works in standby are those on F_USB30_1:
> 
> View attachment 2570169


strange you would of thought the back panel on the motherboard would let you charge devices? i cannot see why not. the image you send me i don't even use that port for anything as that for external pc case ports which i dont have.

surly you can charge devices on the back io plate?


----------



## superleeds27

Elite user here using F21. Worth me upgrading or holding out?

Still running Windows 10 too, haven't enabled AMD PSP fTPM to trigger the W11 upgrade.

Bios is basically stock with XMP enabled. Ryzen 3600


----------



## ManniX-ITA

meridius said:


> surly you can charge devices on the back io plate?


It's not really so obvious; I'm not sure, always had ErP enabled on my Master.
But I recall someone complaining about it in the past and that the solution was that only those ports were providing power in standby.
You can buy a 5 € internal PCI bracket and expose them on the back, if you really need it.


----------



## Sin_Chase

superleeds27 said:


> Elite user here using F21. Worth me upgrading or holding out?
> 
> Still running Windows 10 too, haven't enabled AMD PSP fTPM to trigger the W11 upgrade.
> 
> Bios is basically stock with XMP enabled. Ryzen 3600


You dont need to upgrade to install W11. I instalked it on F10.

See my most recent posts about F36f and crashing. Ive just rolled back to F22 and no issues yet.


----------



## mankian

superleeds27 said:


> Elite user here using F21. Worth me upgrading or holding out?
> 
> Still running Windows 10 too, haven't enabled AMD PSP fTPM to trigger the W11 upgrade.
> 
> Bios is basically stock with XMP enabled. Ryzen 3600


Newer BIOS has much nicer temperatures. With a decent fan curve it doesnt rev up and down every time you click your mouse like F30 and older. They also have more options like resize bar (although if you have Linux and above 4g decoding enabled resize bar is enabled on old BIOS anyway).

That said for some of us they crash and dont work.

Try it but be prepared to roll back. Do not use a beta BIOS (with letter on the end). Might be worth holding on for the next stable release.


----------



## superleeds27

Sin_Chase said:


> You dont need to upgrade to install W11. I instalked it on F10.
> 
> See my most recent posts about F36f and crashing. Ive just rolled back to F22 and no issues yet.


Yeah I'm aware I could just enable tpm in the bios. Was just curious as to whether or not I should be updating to something newer whilst I'm messing about in there



mankian said:


> Newer BIOS has much nicer temperatures. With a decent fan curve it doesnt rev up and down every time you click your mouse like F30 and older. They also have more options like resize bar (although if you have Linux and above 4g decoding enabled resize bar is enabled on old BIOS anyway).
> 
> That said for some of us they crash and dont work.
> 
> Try it but be prepared to roll back. Do not use a beta BIOS (with letter on the end). Might be worth holding on for the next stable release.


What do you mean by much nicer temps?

The whole crash and don't work thing is what's putting me off!

If I were to upgrade to F36 and had issues, can I just flash the current F21 again in the bios? Or do I need to use the flashback? Not sure how that Capsule stuff works?


----------



## mankian

Previously whilst coding and browing CPU would sit between 50 and 60c bouncing to 75+ for a few seconds when opening a new page, etc causing the fan to be revving up and down all the time. F35 and newer sits at about 45c and doesn't bounce around. Even when gaming and its 65c it is stable and not bouncing up and down.

I've been to F35 and back to F30 just by flashing in the BIOS so I don't think capsule matters for that.

You'll want to manually clear CMOS after though if it doesn't do it for you.


----------



## superleeds27

mankian said:


> Previously whilst coding and browing CPU would sit between 50 and 60c bouncing to 75+ for a few seconds when opening a new page, etc causing the fan to be revving up and down all the time. F35 and newer sits at about 45c and doesn't bounce around. Even when gaming and its 65c it is stable and not bouncing up and down.
> 
> I've been to F35 and back to F30 just by flashing in the BIOS so I don't think capsule matters for that.
> 
> You'll want to manually clear CMOS after though if it doesn't do it for you.


That's strange. 

With the 3600, browsing etc is 35-45. Sometimes that can hit 50-55 if the page is heavy. 

Gaming is 65-70.

That's with quite aggressive fan curves too, in the Define 7 - which isn't known for it's airflow!


----------



## Sin_Chase

superleeds27 said:


> Elite user here using F21. Worth me upgrading or holding out?
> 
> Still running Windows 10 too, haven't enabled AMD PSP fTPM to trigger the W11 upgrade.
> 
> Bios is basically stock with XMP enabled. Ryzen 3600


You dont need to upgrade to install W11. I instalked it on F10.

See my most recent posts about F36f and crashing. Ive just rolled back to F22 and no issues yet.


----------



## Sin_Chase

As an update:

Rolled back to F22 from F36f. Exact same BIOS settings. F22 is fully stable where F36f would be crashing every 5 minutes.

Take from that what you will I guess!


----------



## scaramonga

This board just got worse with every BIOS update, it's well known  F22 and below are just fine.


----------



## ryouiki

scaramonga said:


> This board just got worse with every BIOS update, it's well known  F22 and below are just fine.


To be honest I am not sure this entirely a Gigabyte issue.... AGESA itself seems to be the the root cause of a large number of problems.. These odd behaviors are happening on multiple vendors... there was even a post a few days ago about ASUS having to build a new 1.2.0.7 to fix stability of systems with various Corsair memory.

That said, Gigabyte has their own share of issues of their own making.


----------



## CattBoy

New *AMD Chipset Drivers 4.08.09.2337



https://www.amd.com/en/support/chipsets/amd-socket-am4/x570


*
*Package Includes:*

AMD Chipset Driver
AMD Ryzen™ Power Plans (required for UEFI CPPC2 in Windows® 10 May 2019 Update)

Haven't tried yet, as my systems working great on f34 & prev chipset @3733c14 1.45v


----------



## des2k...

was testing / changing some stuff on my x570 Aorus Master with 5900x
I usually don't go past 2h30min for y-cruncher since I do individual changes. This time I forgot to stop it before going to bed.

CO -19 -19 -19 -6 -19 -18 -14 -14 -15 -18 -19 -19
PBO 220 140 140 
AUTO OC +75 (limit to 5025 for games since I'm using CO)
SOC Auto
VDDP Auto
VDDG 1050mv

216w for R23
220w for y-cruncher, this one pins edc/tdc to 140a


----------



## vvoid

Upgraded my X570S PRO AX to latest F4d AGESA 1.2.0.7 BIOS, no complaints at all. Even the PBO neg. offsets seemed to remain stable and I have some pretty big offsets (-25) on some cores. Main reason for me updating was to finally being able to play around with VDDG CCD/IOD again. And yes, the set values now stick and have effect, but sadly it doesn't seem to help me achieving >=1900 FCLK as I'd hoped.
I know, topic is around forever, but I've tried lots of different variations now and nothing seems to help. Maybe I'm missing something and someone has a final advice for me? Otherwise I'm giving up... 

Here's my totally (>1y) stable setup. This is with 4 DIMMS of good B-Die memory! Those sticks go up to ~3950 with similar settings, only tCL 16 is required. Seems perfect for going FCLK 1966, but I cannot get rid of WHEA errors.









FCLK 1900 doesn't POST, classic FCLK-hole . Tried to fix it with CLDO VDDP, but no chance, no matter if 0.85V or 1.1V. Doesn't seem to care at all and I think the assumption that CLDO VDDP "shifts the hole" is actually a myth. But ok, I have a sample size of 1, what do I know. But ofc I've also tested steps inbetween, increasing 10mV each time, not over the full range though.

FCLK 1933 and 1966 in contrast do POST, are actually stable during testing, but producing various amounts of WHEA-errors. Not many, but they do. Best use-case to trigger WHEAs is AIDA Mem/Cache benchmark. It's like 10 errors during the test. Nothing excessive (seen that also), but still.
And I've tried all the usual recommendations, even went to 1.2V CCD/IOD/SOC, no chance. For me the fewest errors seem to be around CCD 1.05V, IOD 1.1V. SOC doesn't seem to matter much. My 4 sticks require at most 1.1V SOC at 3933, that's that (I think).

So... any final advice? Thanks! 😊


----------



## des2k...

vvoid said:


> Upgraded my X570S PRO AX to latest F4d AGESA 1.2.0.7 BIOS, no complaints at all. Even the PBO neg. offsets seemed to remain stable and I have some pretty big offsets (-25) on some cores. Main reason for me updating was to finally being able to play around with VDDG CCD/IOD again. And yes, the set values now stick and have effect, but sadly it doesn't seem to help me achieving >=1900 FCLK as I'd hoped.
> I know, topic is around forever, but I've tried lots of different variations now and nothing seems to help. Maybe I'm missing something and someone has a final advice for me? Otherwise I'm giving up...
> 
> Here's my totally (>1y) stable setup. This is with 4 DIMMS of good B-Die memory! Those sticks go up to ~3950 with similar settings, only tCL 16 is required. Seems perfect for going FCLK 1966, but I cannot get rid of WHEA errors.
> View attachment 2570445
> 
> 
> FCLK 1900 doesn't POST, classic FCLK-hole . Tried to fix it with CLDO VDDP, but no chance, no matter if 0.85V or 1.1V. Doesn't seem to care at all and I think the assumption that CLDO VDDP "shifts the hole" is actually a myth. But ok, I have a sample size of 1, what do I know. But ofc I've also tested steps inbetween, increasing 10mV each time, not over the full range though.
> 
> FCLK 1933 and 1966 in contrast do POST, are actually stable during testing, but producing various amounts of WHEA-errors. Not many, but they do. Best use-case to trigger WHEAs is AIDA Mem/Cache benchmark. It's like 10 errors during the test. Nothing excessive (seen that also), but still.
> And if've tried all the usual recommendations, even went to 1.2V CCD/IOD/SOC, no chance. For me the fewest errors seem to be around CCD 1.05V, IOD 1.1V. SOC doesn't seem to matter much. My 4 sticks require at most 1.1V SOC at 3933, that's that (I think).
> 
> So... any final advice? Thanks! 😊


set soc 1.2 ~1.17v real with default LLC
set VDDP 900mv
set VDDG 1000mv
set ram 1.55v

Try 1900IF again,I think you might have a broken divider if it doesn't work 
1866 x102 bclk will also get you there if you have bclk


----------



## vvoid

Thanks, but RAM 1.55V is not necessary, that's not the issue I'd say. VDDP 900mV I've tried, doesn't POST at 1900IF. VDDG 1000mV you mean both CCD and IOD? I could try, but doubt it'll help.
More promising is BCLK overclock, totally forget about that. In the past it seemed very unstable going >100.3 (or so), might be an issue of my specific board. In general, isn't BCLK-OC discouraged overall on Ryzen 5000? Not sure, only tried it once more than a year ago and it felt completely broken to me... But yeah, will try again with new BIOS!


----------



## des2k...

vvoid said:


> Thanks, but RAM 1.55V is not necessary, that's not the issue I'd say. VDDP 900mV I've tried, doesn't POST at 1900IF. VDDG 1000mV you mean both CCD and IOD? I could try, but doubt it'll help.
> More promising is BCLK overclock, totally forget about that. In the past it seemed very unstable going >100.3 (or so), might be an issue of my specific board. In general, isn't BCLK-OC discouraged overall on Ryzen 5000? Not sure, only tried it once more than a year ago and it felt completely broken to me... But yeah, will try again with new BIOS!


bclk is weird for me also on x570

on my old msi x370 carbon it only affects cpu,mem

vddp 900 vddg 1v soc 1.2 are auto voltages good for up to 1900IF on Zen3

for me 1933,1966,2000 need 1050mv VDDG
at/after 2033 IF is unstable and impossible to get stable

so really depends on the cpu
once you hit unstable IF there's not much to do if you already tried going up/down with vddg

soc,vddp don't do much for Zen3, it does help with Zen2 for 1900IF


----------



## vvoid

Ok, regarding BCLK-OC, doesn't work at all. I was mistaken before, my board only allows for full MHz increases. 101 POSTs, but doesn't boot Windows, just loading screen forever. 102 completely messes something up, requiring clear CMOS via hardware-jumper. Quite stupid, wonder if that's a Gigabyte-issue or generally X570?
But in any case, I'm stuck with BCLK 100 and anything >1900IF produces WHEAs. Nevermind, I'll stick with my current setting, waiting for Ryzen 7000 to arrive, maybe.


----------



## Medizinmann

vvoid said:


> Ok, regarding BCLK-OC, doesn't work at all. I was mistaken before, my board only allows for full MHz increases. 101 POSTs, but doesn't boot Windows, just loading screen forever. 102 completely messes something up, requiring clear CMOS via hardware-jumper. Quite stupid, wonder if that's a Gigabyte-issue or generally X570?
> But in any case, I'm stuck with BCLK 100 and anything >1900IF produces WHEAs. Nevermind, I'll stick with my current setting, waiting for Ryzen 7000 to arrive, maybe.


Do you use SATA-Drives? They seem to be very sensitive to BCLK-OC.

I was able to get a BCLK-OC up to 105 stable - best results with 102,5 Mhz (used this setting for quite while) - using only NVME drives(two 970 EVO Plus and one Aorus PCIe 4) and a 3900X on an Aorus Xtreme X570 motherboard.

Best regards,
Medizinmann


----------



## Waltc

vvoid said:


> Ok, regarding BCLK-OC, doesn't work at all. I was mistaken before, my board only allows for full MHz increases. 101 POSTs, but doesn't boot Windows, just loading screen forever. 102 completely messes something up, requiring clear CMOS via hardware-jumper. Quite stupid, wonder if that's a Gigabyte-issue or generally X570?
> But in any case, I'm stuck with BCLK 100 and anything >1900IF produces WHEAs. Nevermind, I'll stick with my current setting, waiting for Ryzen 7000 to arrive, maybe.


No matter who makes the CPU and its attendant core logic, all computers have buses, and those buses are designed to run at certain speeds--just like everything else in the system. When you OC bclk, it is possible to overclock the system until it locks up, as lots of other buses in the system are tied to bclk frequencies (from which their own operating frequencies are derived), and have relatively small overclocking headroom--as the poster who mentioned the SATA bus pointed out. Not stupid--just the way things work. I've used a bclk overclock in the past, but it had to be under 1MHz, so as not to exceed 101MHz, else I got the same results that you saw. These days I just leave it at auto, and the mboard itself OC's the bclk by 0.39MHz or so. But I'm using all the SATA ports on the board, in addition to two NVMe drives. I will say that if you disable your SATA bus you might get more out of the bclk OC, as Medizinmann mentions.


----------



## rob-tech

I recently received my second 5950x after the first one was faulty with unstable cores at stock in CoreCycler, and USB problems without SOC overvolting.

I'm happy that the second processor (also B2 stepping) is fully stable and does not require positive offsets, the SOC also runs fully stable at 0.99 V only for 1600 FCLK with 4x16GB dual rank 3200 CL14 memory and is free of any USB issues in extended stress testing. I did however notice that the second CCD on this processor does not clock as high as the second CCD on the first one that was defective, it also uses less power under load for a given clock speed and runs cool which I find odd. (but peak boost on the worst cores is only in the mid to high 4700's).

I've inserted two benchmark runs on Cinebench R23 (25729 nT and 1614 sT) and Geekbench 5.4.5 and am wondering is these are appropriate for a bone stock 5950x without PBO and only the XMP set in the BIOS (it's difficult to gauge as everyone seems to post the PBO results), or I'm underperforming slightly as I think that Cinebench may be slightly low in nT.


----------



## vvoid

Medizinmann said:


> Do you use SATA-Drives? They seem to be very sensitive to BCLK-OC.
> I was able to get a BCLK-OC up to 105 stable - best results with 102,5 Mhz (used this setting for quite while) - using only NVME drives(two 970 EVO Plus and one Aorus PCIe 4) and a 3900X on an Aorus Xtreme X570 motherboard.


I know about the issue and had disabled chipset SATA controller. I have only 1 legacy drive anyway, wouldn't have been important.
And @Waltc : Not meaning to be rude, but I know how this stuff works and a generic explanation about buses is not helpful. It's also not universally true, as every longterm OCer knows there is headroom, or at least what to pay attention to and how to work around that. The issue for me (and others) seems to be x570 chipset specifically, which just doesn't like BCLK-OC, for whatever reason. And in my case, there's additionally the lower-end board, which has no seperate BCLK clock generator. Should have paid attention to that when selecting the board, oh well, next time.


----------



## mankian

Dan Hot said:


> @mankian set ProcODT to 43,6 and set ur ddrvoltage manuell its bugy with Gigabyte!


Cannot find anything else on Google about Gigabyte being buggy on ProcODT. Nontheless I tried this (as well as some other values between 43,6 & 60) and it makes no difference. Weird bug continues.

Back to F30 & stable again.

Wonder if I have a crappy CPU that needs positive CO as mentioned above but no idea how any of that works. There only seems to be option for "standard" "small" "medium" "large" etc.

Maybe will try again when AGESA moves past 1.2.0.7 since I am using Corsair memory.


----------



## Medizinmann

vvoid said:


> I know about the issue and had disabled chipset SATA controller. I have only 1 legacy drive anyway, wouldn't have been important.
> And @Waltc : Not meaning to be rude, but I know how this stuff works and a generic explanation about buses is not helpful. It's also not universally true, as every longterm OCer knows there is headroom, or at least what to pay attention to and how to work around that. The issue for me (and others) seems to be x570 chipset specifically, which just doesn't like BCLK-OC, for whatever reason. And in my case, there's additionally the lower-end board, which has no seperate BCLK clock generator. Should have paid attention to that when selecting the board, oh well, next time.


Well it might be just your board as I was able to get up to 105 stable and could post up to 106.5 - as I said I ran 102,5 for quite some time (12 to 13 months) and got nice SC-Boost up to 4702 Mhz on 2 cores - later I went with the EDC=1 method and changed back to 100 MHz BCLK.


----------



## des2k...

.


----------



## ryouiki

mankian said:


> Cannot find anything else on Google about Gigabyte being buggy on ProcODT. Nontheless I tried this (as well as some other values between 43,6 & 60) and it makes no difference. Weird bug continues.


I don't know about buggy, but the default settings leave much to be desired. At some point in AGESA revisions my previously "rock-solid" memory settings stopped working and I had re-tune memory timings. Unfortunately there have been so many revisions I can't remember exactly at what point that happened. After that point the same memory settings worked fine for both systems w/ 3900X, and continued to work after they were both upgraded to 5950X.

I refuse to go past F34 at this point unless we get a finalized BIOS or better yet another final AGESA release... I have a bad feeling AMD is completely focused on next-gen Ryzen at this point so 1.2.0.7 might be the last.


----------



## -Ourasi-

Is it Gigabyte fault that I can not use CL13 and CL15 on my DR 2x16gb G.Skill B-die sticks? CL12-14-16 works, but not CL13&15 at any speeds.. Ryzen 5800X3D+Gigabyte Aorus Elite X570 latest bios or any previous ones. Any way around this?


----------



## Ramad

-Ourasi- said:


> Is it Gigabyte fault that I can not use CL13 and CL15 on my DR 2x16gb G.Skill B-die sticks? CL12-14-16 works, but not CL13&15 at any speeds.. Ryzen 5800X3D+Gigabyte Aorus Elite X570 latest bios or any previous ones. Any way around this?


This is not a bug. You need to disable Geardown in the BIOS and set the Command Rate to 2T in order to use odd numbers for a few timings that tCL is one of them.


----------



## -Ourasi-

I use GDM off, first thing I turned off when I got those sticks 6 mnths ago. So, stick are 100% stable at f.ex. 14-14-14, no boot at 15-15-15 all other timings or settings are identical..


----------



## Medizinmann

-Ourasi- said:


> I use GDM off, first thing I turned off when I got those sticks 6 mnths ago. So, stick are 100% stable at f.ex. 14-14-14, no boot at 15-15-15 all other timings or settings are identical..


Well CL15 should be possible...with the Aorus Master at least.... 
(165) Extreme B-die overclocking on Ryzen //from 3600 CL14 to 4800 CL15 with Teamgroup Tforce Xtreem ARGB - YouTube


----------



## des2k...

-Ourasi- said:


> I use GDM off, first thing I turned off when I got those sticks 6 mnths ago. So, stick are 100% stable at f.ex. 14-14-14, no boot at 15-15-15 all other timings or settings are identical..


you could add 2 to tras and 4 to trc with cl15
also leave tcwl,twtrl,twtrs auto and adjust after testing

GDM off cl15 3866+ works on my aorus master, not sure about stable since I only tested 3800cl14 and 4000cl16


----------



## vvoid

Ramad said:


> This is not a bug. You need to disable Geardown in the BIOS and set the Command Rate to 2T in order to use odd numbers for a few timings that tCL is one of them.


Regarding GDM it's true, but CR I don't think so. Running CR1 tCL15 at 3733 myself, see my ZenTimings screenshot on last page.


----------



## Ramad

vvoid said:


> Regarding GDM it's true, but CR I don't think so. Running CR1 tCL15 at 3733 myself, see my ZenTimings screenshot on last page.


It' nearly impossible to boot dual rank memory sticks by disabling GDM at CR1. My post was specific for the member based on his RAM. GDM "OFF" + CR1 is not common even for 2 SR ticks. It depends on the quality of the RAM dies and the CPU's IMC. 

Just to clarify my previous post.


----------



## KedarWolf

-Ourasi- said:


> I use GDM off, first thing I turned off when I got those sticks 6 mnths ago. So, stick are 100% stable at f.ex. 14-14-14, no boot at 15-15-15 all other timings or settings are identical..


When you change the tCL you need to change the tRDWR and the tWRRD or the PC won't boot.

See Zen Timings of what others use to get it to boot.


----------



## zippino

31034 points after 2 years my 5950x is very good


----------



## des2k...

Easiest R23 benchmark score boost  run it in the morning lol

Updated my CO -17 -17 -17 -4 -17 -16 -14 -12 -13 -16 -17 -17 to pass 12h+ y-cruncher; +2 to all values


----------



## ocisdead

-Ourasi- said:


> I use GDM off, first thing I turned off when I got those sticks 6 mnths ago. So, stick are 100% stable at f.ex. 14-14-14, no boot at 15-15-15 all other timings or settings are identical..


I know this is a late reply but are you changing tCWL? On my Ryzen system it always needs to be even. Setting tCWL to an odd number will not even post while one tick lower is stable.


----------



## RichterB

Not an issue, just a curiosity I always wanted to ask. I tried 2 X570 Aorus Elite motherboards, and they had a loose cpu backplate. Both of them, so I assume it was not a defect.
Is it supposed to be like that? Shouldn't be "glued" or attached to the motherboard? It was very annoying and frustrating to mount a CPU cooler with that loose backplate.


----------



## -Ourasi-

ocisdead said:


> I know this is a late reply but are you changing tCWL? On my Ryzen system it always needs to be even. Setting tCWL to an odd number will not even post while one tick lower is stable.


The sticks won't do CL15 no matter what I do, ended up with fclk 1900 1:1:1 at 14-15-15-15 with just a small bump of DIMM voltages. Never goes over 39.8C even on an 6h TM5 extreme test (dominator alu active ramcooling). Seems my elite won't do CL15 at all, tested many sticks now, and all behave the same no matter the CPU I use (3800XT-5800X-5800X3D), go figure..

To the poster above: My backplate is loose as well.. Nice for those with custom backplate blocks or coolers, the rest needs good dexterity and patience :O


----------



## 99belle99

RichterB said:


> Not an issue, just a curiosity I always wanted to ask. I tried 2 X570 Aorus Elite motherboards, and they had a loose cpu backplate. Both of them, so I assume it was not a defect.
> Is it supposed to be like that? Shouldn't be "glued" or attached to the motherboard? It was very annoying and frustrating to mount a CPU cooler with that loose backplate.


Now that you mention it. My Aorus Ultra's back CPU plate is loose as well. It's on there a few years now with my 3700X and I have no temperature issues.


----------



## jollydet

zippino said:


> 31034 points after 2 years my 5950x is very good
> 
> View attachment 2571593
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2571594
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2571595


Nice scores
What pbo settings are you running and what do your core offsets look like?


----------



## BNSoul

Waltc said:


> I game at 4k, though, and that is at least 99% GPU limited


False, there are so many games that are CPU bound even at 4K, MMOs and most competitive online games in particular, modern game engines are increasingly complex in features that demand raw CPU power in terms of IPC/ single core performance. Not to mention modern console to PC ports where the CPU has the lead role, a 5800X3D paired with a 2080 is way faster than a 3900X paired with a 3090 in ports such as God of War and/or Spider-Man remastered, check the Hardware Unboxed CPU benchmarks for that Spider-Man title. You're gaslighting yourself if you do believe you can keep up in modern games just by increasing the number of pixels.

Also yeah for 5800X3D users is such a shame they don't get to play games such as CPU-Z and Cinebench at full speed, I've heard the gameplay is revolutionary with so much replayability.

I don't think you understand that different CPUs target different use cases and it's extremely rare / expensive to find a one fits all solution.


----------



## des2k...

BNSoul said:


> False, there are so many games that are CPU bound even at 4K, MMOs and most competitive online games in particular, modern game engines are increasingly complex in features that demand raw CPU power in terms of IPC/ single core performance. Not to mention modern console to PC ports where the CPU has the lead role, a 5800X3D paired with a 2080 is way faster than a 3900X paired with a 3090 in ports such as God of War and/or Spider-Man remastered, check the Hardware Unboxed CPU benchmarks for that Spider-Man title. You're gaslighting yourself if you do believe you can keep up in modern games just by increasing the number of pixels.
> 
> Also yeah for 5800X3D users is such a shame they don't get to play games such as CPU-Z and Cinebench at full speed, I've heard the gameplay is revolutionary with so much replayability.
> 
> I don't think you understand that different CPUs target different use cases and it's extremely rare / expensive to find a one fits all solution.


if you're already using 99% of your GPU at 4k in your games, you're not extracting more FPS from that GPU regardless of CPU !

5800X3D needs top end GPUs to extract max FPS at all resolutions, not old gen like 2080 😄 that's just silly !

3900x loosing 2-8fps at 4k is ridiculous, nobody playing at 4k with that cpu will drop 1000$ on mobo/ram/cpu for 2fps more !


----------



## BNSoul

des2k... said:


> if you're already using 99% of your GPU at 4k in your games, you're not extracting more FPS from that GPU regardless of CPU !
> 
> 5800X3D needs top end GPUs to extract max FPS at all resolutions, not old gen like 2080 😄 that's just silly !
> 
> 3900x loosing 2-8fps at 4k is ridiculous, nobody playing at 4k with that cpu will drop 1000$ on mobo/ram/cpu for 2fps more !


You're assumption that 99% of games are GPU bound at 4K is simply wrong, online MMOs and online shooters to name a few heavily rely on CPU performance. Sandy Bridge would still be relevant if that was the case. Off topic tho, this is supposed to be a place to discuss Gigabyte X570 motherboards.


----------



## Waltc

I don't do MMOs and multiplayer shooters...so I'm certainly GPU limited at 4k. I've read posts by people moving from a 3900X to 5800X3d and they report the only benefit they see at 4k are that the minimums are higher, and more consistent. I have a 12c/24t CPU but my games only rarely use as many as 8-cores, and even then not at 100% per each core used. But I have zero complaints at 4k. I don't even think I own a game that won't run at a faster framerate at 1440P than it runs at 2160P, but I'm happy with the higher res and 4k framerates I'm getting, so I rarely--if ever--drop the res. MMO's and online multiplayers are also limited by their respective servers and by a person's Internet access speeds, etc. And when the res is raised locally, even with an MMO, the increased horsepower demanded comes from the GPU--of course.


----------



## BNSoul

I've seen with my own eyes a regular 5800X running World of Warcraft and Warhammer at a 50+ fps deficit at 4K compared to a 5800X3D in the exact same test build, to a lesser extent but still 30+ fps for Warzone and Battlefield, Zen 2 3900X is even slower so no, it will only take a 4000/7000 series GPU to show increased differences as the non-X3D CPUs are the most likely to become the bottleneck.


----------



## ryouiki

RichterB said:


> Not an issue, just a curiosity I always wanted to ask. I tried 2 X570 Aorus Elite motherboards, and they had a loose cpu backplate. Both of them, so I assume it was not a defect.
> Is it supposed to be like that? Shouldn't be "glued" or attached to the motherboard? It was very annoying and frustrating to mount a CPU cooler with that loose backplate.


If you are using the stock retention the backplate is held in place via the 4 silver screws in the plastic clips on the CPU side. It is not supposed to be glued/otherwise attached as some 3rd party coolers (like my waterblocks) require replacing at least one side of the retention mechanism.


----------



## bigblueshock

Any way to disable Wifi+Bluetooth in BIOS yet? Been a while since I last looked. I know Thunderbolt can be disabled.

I ran into the infamous WD SN850 issue with low write speeds connected to the PCH chipset. Some have been saying if you disable Wifi+Bluetooth+Thunderbolt, you will get full write speeds.. but who knows. I've since put the SN850 into the first NVMe slot on my X570 Aorus Master and problem solved, but I may want to get another one day.


----------



## NonXtreme

bigblueshock said:


> Any way to disable Wifi+Bluetooth in BIOS yet? Been a while since I last looked. I know Thunderbolt can be disabled.
> 
> I ran into the infamous WD SN850 issue with low write speeds connected to the PCH chipset. Some have been saying if you disable Wifi+Bluetooth+Thunderbolt, you will get full write speeds.. but who knows. I've since put the SN850 into the first NVMe slot on my X570 Aorus Master and problem solved, but I may want to get another one day.


Didn't WD fixed that long ago with firmware update?


----------



## ryouiki

You would think as a platform ages it gets MORE stable, but X570 seems to do the opposite...

System was rock solid since upgrade to 5950X in February until I tried upgrade to Radeon drivers > 22.5.1... after which it has been a total crash fiesta. Graphics driver crashing/triggering watchdog, blue screen/memory dumps, full system hard locks...

Now AMD drivers are notorious for stability issues, but I couldn't for the life of me believe they would release something this broken so I dug into it further and found two things:

1.) Re-bar has been set in BIOS to Auto/CSM disabled since 5950X installed and never caused an issue, but Radeon driver/GPU-Z is now reporting SAM is not available (even previous driver reported it was fine). The only way I could figure out how to making it show enabled was to do another CMOS reset... this is not the first time this has happened, and others have reported this issue as well (in this thread even) with both AMD and NVIDA cards.

2.) Once Re-Bar / SAM showed enabled again, the full system hangs/memory dumps stopped but I had severe stuttering and occasional DirectX application crashes. Taking a wild guess I loosened memory timings and this seems to have cleared up as well... then reapplying them bit by bit I found that it appears to be related to TRFC (and by relation TRAS/TRC)... raising TRAS from 32 to 34 (which then raised TRC from 48 to 50, and TRFC from 288 to 300) and everything seems to be back to normal.

All of this is strange to me for a few reasons... my other system (100% part identical except RTX 3080Ti instead of 6900XT) exhibits none of these issues with identical memory timings, and none of these issues presented on the older Radeon driver (if fact I could DDU and revert to old driver and system would be 100% stable again). I have to assume either AMD is doing something with Re-bar now that is exposing the issue, or Nvidia is not utilizing it as heavily/has better error correction that is masking the problem. On top of that neither explains why this board keeps having issues keeping Re-bar enabled.


----------



## ryouiki

Also when the (*@)#$ is Gigabyte going to give us a final BIOS for F36? Its been like 5-6 months at least since the first F36 BETA.


----------



## 99belle99

ryouiki said:


> Also when the (*@)#$ is Gigabyte going to give us a final BIOS for F36? Its been like 5-6 months at least since the first F36 BETA.


They usually finish on beta. Well they did with my old X58 board. They made a beta bios for Xeon's to work and I was running that for years without issue.

I have no issues with my 6900 XT and a 3700X.


----------



## Nicked_Wicked

99belle99 said:


> They usually finish on beta. Well they did with my old X58 board. They made a beta bios for Xeon's to work and I was running that for years without issue.
> 
> I have no issues with my 6900 XT and a 3700X.


No real issues with 5800X3D and 6900XT either, a finalized and stable version of F36 or a new F37 bios would be appreciated however.


----------



## Maulet//*//

And.... if we could install it. I cannot. Not in bios and not with the windows tool.


----------



## Nighthog

ryouiki said:


> You would think as a platform ages it gets MORE stable, but X570 seems to do the opposite...
> 
> System was rock solid since upgrade to 5950X in February until I tried upgrade to Radeon drivers > 22.5.1... after which it has been a total crash fiesta. Graphics driver crashing/triggering watchdog, blue screen/memory dumps, full system hard locks...
> 
> Now AMD drivers are notorious for stability issues, but I couldn't for the life of me believe they would release something this broken so I dug into it further and found two things:
> 
> 1.) Re-bar has been set in BIOS to Auto/CSM disabled since 5950X installed and never caused an issue, but Radeon driver/GPU-Z is now reporting SAM is not available (even previous driver reported it was fine). The only way I could figure out how to making it show enabled was to do another CMOS reset... this is not the first time this has happened, and others have reported this issue as well (in this thread even) with both AMD and NVIDA cards.
> 
> 2.) Once Re-Bar / SAM showed enabled again, the full system hangs/memory dumps stopped but I had severe stuttering and occasional DirectX application crashes. Taking a wild guess I loosened memory timings and this seems to have cleared up as well... then reapplying them bit by bit I found that it appears to be related to TRFC (and by relation TRAS/TRC)... raising TRAS from 32 to 34 (which then raised TRC from 48 to 50, and TRFC from 288 to 300) and everything seems to be back to normal.
> 
> All of this is strange to me for a few reasons... my other system (100% part identical except RTX 3080Ti instead of 6900XT) exhibits none of these issues with identical memory timings, and none of these issues presented on the older Radeon driver (if fact I could DDU and revert to old driver and system would be 100% stable again). I have to assume either AMD is doing something with Re-bar now that is exposing the issue, or Nvidia is not utilizing it as heavily/has better error correction that is masking the problem. On top of that neither explains why this board keeps having issues keeping Re-bar enabled.


AMD drivers are really sensitive to Memory/IMC stability. It will hiccup on small instabilities with your Memory settings that might have seemed OK earlier but a small tweak to the drivers suddenly now shows you unstable Memory causing issues outright.
It's important to have a stable system, there are many settings to test if you have issues.


----------



## ManniX-ITA

ryouiki said:


> System was rock solid since upgrade to 5950X in February until I tried upgrade to Radeon drivers > 22.5.1... after which it has been a total crash fiesta. Graphics driver crashing/triggering watchdog, blue screen/memory dumps, full system hard locks...


Yuri reported for Hydra the 22.5.1 the last stable but maybe you need to downgrade even more...

_2. I am horrified by the quality of the Radeon drivers. The best stable version is 22.5.1 (WHQL). Yesterday I tested 22.9.1 - power failures, 22.9.2 loss of performance in heavy loads. 
This means you won't get satisfactory results for video card diagnostics if you use the latest drivers._


----------



## 99belle99

Maulet//*// said:


> And.... if we could install it. I cannot. Not in bios and not with the windows tool.


What are you trying to install?


----------



## Maulet//*//

99belle99 said:


> What are you trying to install?


I am on bios 34 and i cannot update to the latest 36d, I have tried first with the file as it comes, copied to my C: drive and within BIOS it says "File bad" or something like that, then USB, then with @BIOS (downlaoding it from suggested servers) and nothing. always "not good",

I also changed extension to ".bin". And unlocked Windows file properties.

maybe it is not worth the suffering...


----------



## ryouiki

99belle99 said:


> They usually finish on beta. Well they did with my old X58 board. They made a beta bios for Xeon's to work and I was running that for years without issue.


I think that was probably acceptable during the earlier Intel days when everyone (ASUS in particular) would drop a few BIOS after a board release and then abandon it, but AM4 is a different beast and pre 1.2.0.7 has TPM issues that AMD have officially acknowledged. I actually jumped from ASUS to Gigabyte in the X470->X570 transition because they were so slow to release BIOS updates, and now the tables have flipped.



Nighthog said:


> AMD drivers are really sensitive to Memory/IMC stability. It will hiccup on small instabilities with your Memory settings that might have seemed OK earlier but a small tweak to the drivers suddenly now shows you unstable Memory causing issues outright.
> It's important to have a stable system, there are many settings to test if you have issues.


Do you have any recommendations for testing related specifically to interaction between Radeon / Memory / IMC? These memory settings had 100,000% coverage with Karhu, hundreds of hours of y-cruncher, and I don't know how many hours of Prime95 testing (corecycler) without failure. I had a nagging feeling that TRFC might be on the edge of stability, but it never showed in any stability testing I could think to run.



ManniX-ITA said:


> Yuri reported for Hydra the 22.5.1 the last stable but maybe you need to downgrade even more...
> 
> _2. I am horrified by the quality of the Radeon drivers. The best stable version is 22.5.1 (WHQL). Yesterday I tested 22.9.1 - power failures, 22.9.2 loss of performance in heavy loads.
> This means you won't get satisfactory results for video card diagnostics if you use the latest drivers._


22.5.1 was pretty solid for me, and 22.6.1 also seemed to be fine. My understanding is the rewrote large portions of OpenGL/DirectX 11 paths in the drivers after that... so some issues are understandable but I was getting crashes/hangs/memory dumps in < 2 minutes on DirectX 11 apps. That said, after re-tweaking memory/CMOS reset for Re-bar 22.9.2 seems to be "OK" now, but its only been like 48 hours so time will tell I guess.

I'd really like to see AMD get their Graphics side sorted... with the loss of EVGA on the Nvidia side, I would be more inclined to go full AMD on all my future graphics cards.


----------



## 99belle99

ryouiki said:


> I think that was probably acceptable during the earlier Intel days when everyone (ASUS in particular) would drop a few BIOS after a board release and then abandon it, but AM4 is a different beast and pre 1.2.0.7 has TPM issues that AMD have officially acknowledged. I actually jumped from ASUS to Gigabyte in the X470->X570 transition because they were so slow to release BIOS updates, and now the tables have flipped.


Gigabyte used to have a rep on here and as soon as he left their bios releases slipped plus we were also in the dark about what was going on behind closed doors as he would keep us updated.


----------



## Waltc

Nicked_Wicked said:


> 22.5.1 was pretty solid for me, and 22.6.1 also seemed to be fine. My understanding is the rewrote large portions of OpenGL/DirectX 11 paths in the drivers after that... so some issues are understandable but I was getting crashes/hangs/memory dumps in < 2 minutes on DirectX 11 apps. That said, after re-tweaking memory/CMOS reset for Re-bar 22.9.2 seems to be "OK" now, but its only been like 48 hours so time will tell I guess.
> 
> I'd really like to see AMD get their Graphics side sorted... with the loss of EVGA on the Nvidia side, I would be more inclined to go full AMD on all my future graphics cards.


22.9.2 Adrenalins 6900XT /3900X running like a clock, here. As I use MPT to over clock/drive more voltage, when I overclock the GPU. Drivers are running great. They've even fixed Enhanced Sync finally, which is a nice option that didn't function well if at all in earlier driver revisions. ES used to be so bad I had to turn it off completely. (I think I made a post or two about that here.) Anyway, aside from that, their OpenGL driver has been completely overhauled and everyone whose tried them likes them a lot--I've never seen a complaint about them. All of the DX11 stuff has been fixed in terms of performance--never had any D3d11 problems otherwise. I don't get hangs or stutters of any kind whatsoever--and I often game for hours. I have absolutely no idea or suggestion for you, except to say something is affecting your system that is not affecting mine. Don't have a single D3d11 app that doesn't run well. I can't think of any suggestions other than I don't overclock the CPU or the Ram in this system. 

Hope you get it worked out--never had a problem with Re-bar since AMD enabled it for Zen2. I've used every driver AMD has released, and apart from problems with Enhanced Sync stretching over many driver versions, I've had no real problems. If I was "getting crashes/hangs/memory dumps in < 2 minutes on DirectX 11 apps" I would have seriously thought about getting rid of the card! But I've actually never had those problems with a 5700XT or my current 6900 XT. Hope you are well beyond all of that now!... Could have some ram setting or tuning that ran fine in other things but not so fine in games here and there--I've seen that before. That's why I simply stopped most of the OC'ing. 

From my perspective, they are doing everything I want graphically, seems sorted to me--and given me no reason to go nVidia.


----------



## ryouiki

Waltc said:


> Hope you are well beyond all of that now!... Could have some ram setting or tuning that ran fine in other things but not so fine in games here and there--I've seen that before. That's why I simply stopped most of the OC'ing.


Yeah seems to be fine now... just to be 100% sure which timing was causing it I went back and adjusted memory timings again, this time only raising TRFC but leaving all my other values from February... still stable. It seems that TRFC 288 is too low for whatever the GPU is doing, but will pass every memory test I can throw at it for days on end. I raised this to 336 just to keep all various related timings in line and no graphics related issues (other then "known issues" in the driver release notes) since.


----------



## Kyfe

Hi All

I have a problem with my X570 AORUS PRO Rev. 1.0; my memory Corsair "cmk32gx4m4d3600c18" works in X.M.P. mode only if I run an old BIOS version "F11". A newer version results to blue screens while loading Windows and failing of memtest86. Since the memory works with the old bios version, it is not the memory that is faulty. And the memory is also on the compatibility list. What can I do? My CPU is r9 3900x.

I have tried to manually set the frequency and timings without XMP but this didn't help.

Thank you!


----------



## Medizinmann

Most of the time just adding a little voltage does the trick - i.e. upping the voltage for modules running 1,35V to 1,37V.

The long way is to get DRAM-Calc from 1usmus + Typhoon burner and fiddle around until its works.


----------



## Kyfe

Medizinmann said:


> Most of the time just adding a little voltage does the trick - i.e. upping the voltage for modules running 1,35V to 1,37V.
> 
> The long way is to get DRAM-Calc from 1usmus + Typhoon burner and fiddle around until its works.


Thanks, I tried increasing DRAM voltage to 1.4V and SOC voltage to 1.2 volts and playing with timings using 1usmus tool but unfortunately no luck =(


----------



## Nighthog

Kyfe said:


> Hi All
> 
> I have a problem with my X570 AORUS PRO Rev. 1.0; my memory Corsair "cmk32gx4m4d3600c18" works in X.M.P. mode only if I run an old BIOS version "F11". A newer version results to blue screens while loading Windows and failing of memtest86. Since the memory works with the old bios version, it is not the memory that is faulty. And the memory is also on the compatibility list. What can I do? My CPU is r9 3900x.
> 
> I have tried to manually set the frequency and timings without XMP but this didn't help.
> 
> Thank you!


New BIOS usually run way to high procODT on AUTO, set it manually to something lower and check again.


----------



## IamEzio

Nighthog said:


> New BIOS usually run way to high procODT on AUTO, set it manually to something lower and check again.


My X570 AORUS Master (rev 1.0) won't post if you enable xmp (atleast not more than *once*) on anything newer than AGESA 1.2.0.3B (currently on F34) with my 64GB HX432C16PB3K4/64 (HyperX 16GBX4 DS) Kit of RAM and 3900X, Thaiphoon Burner lists them as micron 8Gb j-die, D9WSM








I've tried the latest beta bios (36f - latest 1.2.0.7 bios) recently , even disabled XMP and configured all the memory values manually same as they where on F34 (values taken from ryzen master), still nothing. when I've removed 2 DIMMs the board seemed to boot fine so back to F34 for now, on F34 the RAM is fully stable (this kit passed multiple hours of memtest as the first kit of ram I bought had a faulty module so memory should be good)


----------



## PiotrMKG

I have strange feeling that we will not see any new BIOSes for X570 boards or any board with AM4 socket.


----------



## Kyfe

Kyfe said:


> Hi All
> 
> I have a problem with my X570 AORUS PRO Rev. 1.0; my memory Corsair "cmk32gx4m4d3600c18" works in X.M.P. mode only if I run an old BIOS version "F11". A newer version results to blue screens while loading Windows and failing of memtest86. Since the memory works with the old bios version, it is not the memory that is faulty. And the memory is also on the compatibility list. What can I do? My CPU is r9 3900x.
> 
> I have tried to manually set the frequency and timings without XMP but this didn't help.
> 
> Thank you!


I asked this question the Gigabyte support directly, they said that this 4 modules memory kit was only tested with 2 modules, not with 4. Which is true according to the compatibility list.


----------



## ManniX-ITA

PiotrMKG said:


> I have strange feeling that we will not see any new BIOSes for X570 boards or any board with AM4 socket.


There'll a BIOS release every now and then to integrate the new AGESA to support new/rebranded CPUs.

There's no acceptable AGESA since 1.2.0.3B for dual CCD, without VDDG bug or VID cap.
It's been 18 months now.
Which basically locks out of critical security fixes everyone that would like to keep its 5900X/5950X running with the performances they bought it for.

I wouldn't expect anything good in the future from AMD.
And of course they can't be trusted, they could do the same with the new AM5 CPUs.

I'm probably going to wait for the 13900KS.
Don't want to be screwed up twice in a row by the same guys.


----------



## Kyfe

ManniX-ITA said:


> There'll a BIOS release every now and then to integrate the new AGESA to support new/rebranded CPUs.
> 
> There's no acceptable AGESA since 1.2.0.3B for dual CCD, without VDDG bug or VID cap.
> It's been 18 months now.
> Which basically locks out of critical security fixes everyone that would like to keep its 5900X/5950X running with the performances they bought it for.
> 
> I wouldn't expect anything good in the future from AMD.
> And of course they can't be trusted, they could do the same with the new AM5 CPUs.
> 
> I'm probably going to wait for the 13900KS.
> Don't want to be screwed up twice in a row by the same guys.


So in your opinion, upgrading to Ryzen 5000 is a bad idea at this point?


----------



## ManniX-ITA

Kyfe said:


> So in your opinion, upgrading to Ryzen 5000 is a bad idea at this point?


I wouldn't upgrade to any dual CCD.
Depends what you do; if you are willing to sacrifice security for performances you can stick with 1.2.0.3b and an old BIOS.
Then also a dual CCD would make sense but it must be a very good deal.
As of today the new ones are going to crush the 5000s at the same price.


----------



## Frietkot Louis

ManniX-ITA said:


> I wouldn't upgrade to any dual CCD.
> Depends what you do; if you are willing to sacrifice security for performances you can stick with 1.2.0.3b and an old BIOS.
> Then also a dual CCD would make sense but it must be a very good deal.
> As of today the new ones are going to crush the 5000s at the same price.


So, if I 'downgrade' to a 5800x(3d) the bios is fine ?


----------



## ManniX-ITA

Frietkot Louis said:


> So, if I 'downgrade' to a 5800x(3d) the bios is fine ?


Yes indeed.
Even if you'd want to go over EDC 140, which I guess is not needed at all, the VID doesn't get even close to the cap.


----------



## Maulet//*//

99belle99 said:


> What are you trying to install?


Well, like previous posts, I mean the latest bios for X570 (Extreme), the 36d, IIRC.... I am on 34.


----------



## khaledmohi

PiotrMKG said:


> I have strange feeling that we will not see any new BIOSes for X570 boards or any board with AM4 socket.


AM4 is dead


----------



## goondam

khaledmohi said:


> AM4 is dead


shame because x670 aorus master is lacking a clear cmos button....


----------



## bigblueshock

NonXtreme said:


> Didn't WD fixed that long ago with firmware update?


Supposedly according to their firmware notes, but I did the update and it was no different afterwards. Only way I got full speed back was putting it into the primary slot


----------



## wizardB

khaledmohi said:


> AM4 is dead


Trolls are not needed, give help if you can and just go away if you have nothing useful to say.


----------



## boogasbeowulf_6414

Hi there, I have an Aorus x570 board and I've just replaced my old 3950x with a new 5800x3d CPU. I also have rtx 3090 and rather average g skill aegis ddr4 32gb 3200mhz cl16 RAM. I've already tweaked 5800x3D performance with PBO2 Tuner setting -30mv on all cores so that it boosts to its maximum clocks at all times but I'd like to squeeze a little bit of performance of my ram and raise the frequency to 3800Mhz and it that won't be feasible buy a better kit maybe. 

I have a question, though. I have never tried to overclock ram on this board and just stuck to camp profile. What I'd like to know from people who have the same mobo and tried ram OC is whether after failed oc the board reverts to stock settings or do you have to reset CMOS via jumper or do you have to remove bios battery each time to clear CMOS. I'm asking because my rtx 3090 is very large and covers the battery altogether and the frigging latch holding the GPU just won't let go as it is also almost completely hidden by the card. Even with a screwdriver I'm not able to prize it open to release the card and then I have to take out the whole motherboard out of the case if I just want to remove the GPU. Obviously that would be super inconvenient and time-consuming if I had to do that every time I changed subtimings, frequency or ram voltage...

That is why I'd like to know if it is enough to just short pins on a clear CMOS header to be able to boot on a failed oc ram attempt before I start messing with my current ddr4 kit. If not I might as well just go and buy a better kit with guaranteed 3800Mhz and better timings via xmp profile. Unfortunately, I don't have much time on my hands with all the work and family commitments to be able to just disassemble my main pc and run an open test bench, plus I need it for work... So to cut to the chase I'd be very grateful if any of the knowledgeable, more experienced people with this motherboard could give me some advice and share their insight on this matter.

Kindest regards everyone, 

Ps. Sorry if I didn't express my problem clear enough but English is not my native language...


----------



## 99belle99

boogasbeowulf_6414 said:


> Hi there, I have an Aorus x570 board and I've just replaced my old 3950x with a new 5800x3d CPU. I also have rtx 3090 and rather average g skill aegis ddr4 32gb 3200mhz cl16 RAM. I've already tweaked 5800x3D performance with PBO2 Tuner setting -30mv on all cores so that it boosts to its maximum clocks at all times but I'd like to squeeze a little bit of performance of my ram and raise the frequency to 3800Mhz and it that won't be feasible buy a better kit maybe.
> 
> I have a question, though. I have never tried to overclock ram on this board and just stuck to camp profile. What I'd like to know from people who have the same mobo and tried ram OC is whether after failed oc the board reverts to stock settings or do you have to reset CMOS via jumper or do you have to remove bios battery each time to clear CMOS. I'm asking because my rtx 3090 is very large and covers the battery altogether and the frigging latch holding the GPU just won't let go as it is also almost completely hidden by the card. Even with a screwdriver I'm not able to prize it open to release the card and then I have to take out the whole motherboard out of the case if I just want to remove the GPU. Obviously that would be super inconvenient and time-consuming if I had to do that every time I changed subtimings, frequency or ram voltage...
> 
> That is why I'd like to know if it is enough to just short pins on a clear CMOS header to be able to boot on a failed oc ram attempt before I start messing with my current ddr4 kit. If not I might as well just go and buy a better kit with guaranteed 3800Mhz and better timings via xmp profile. Unfortunately, I don't have much time on my hands with all the work and family commitments to be able to just disassemble my main pc and run an open test bench, plus I need it for work... So to cut to the chase I'd be very grateful if any of the knowledgeable, more experienced people with this motherboard could give me some advice and share their insight on this matter.
> 
> Kindest regards everyone,
> 
> Ps. Sorry if I didn't express my problem clear enough but English is not my native language...


No you will not have to pull the cmos battery ever time you have bad settings.

Search on here for apps and settings there is a dedicated DDR4 overclocking thread on this website. Also download DRAM calculator as it is a help for settings when messing with RAM timings.


----------



## rod6700

[QUOTE="ManniX-ITA, post: 29039960, member: 538195

There's no acceptable AGESA since 1.2.0.3B for dual CCD, without VDDG bug or VID cap.
It's been 18 months now.
Which basically locks out of critical security fixes everyone that would like to keep its 5900X/5950X running with the performances they bought it for.
[/QUOTE]
Agreed on that point for AGESA 1.2.0.3> for overclocking here. Recently went from F34 AGESA 1.2.0.3B to F35 AGESA 1.2.0.5 on my X570 Pro Wi-Fi just to see what would happen. Overclock scores fell on every test I ran across it after. The main thing that really stuck out is the "security fix" portion of the BIOS update. The only change I could find is that Gigabyte has implemented IBRS (Indirect Branch Restricted Speculation) on the security fix. It is poorly labeled in the BIOS setup menu here and I suspect its common across the entire X570 lineup. The way it is labeled unless you know what to look for is they have labeled it just Indirect Branch Speculation instead of IBRS. Choices are Auto, Enabled, Disabled. If you set to enabled, thinking that it enables Branch Speculation, it actually enables the security mitigation. Some say this hurts performance that much more so. Any way you could double check this on your end?


----------



## OldBones

boogasbeowulf_6414 said:


> Hi there, I have an Aorus x570 board and I've just replaced my old 3950x with a new 5800x3d CPU.


Why on earth would you replace a high end 3950x with a mid range 5800x3d? A 3950x scores 39032 in Passmark Performance Test whereas a 5800x3d only scores 27605. The 5800x3d is a huge step backwards for you. Passmark is used by PC enthusiasts worldwide as THE goto performance test suite. PassMark Software - List of Benchmarked CPUs


----------



## Luggage

OldBones said:


> Why on earth would you replace a high end 3950x with a mid range 5800x3d? A 3950x scores 39032 in Passmark Performance Test whereas a 5800x3d only scores 27605. The 5800x3d is a huge step backwards for you. Passmark is used by PC enthusiasts worldwide as THE goto performance test suite. PassMark Software - List of Benchmarked CPUs


He’s a gamer?


----------



## Frietkot Louis

OldBones said:


> Why on earth would you replace a high end 3950x with a mid range 5800x3d? A 3950x scores 39032 in Passmark Performance Test whereas a 5800x3d only scores 27605. The 5800x3d is a huge step backwards for you. Passmark is used by PC enthusiasts worldwide as THE goto performance test suite. PassMark Software - List of Benchmarked CPUs


Passmark ? LOL.

I replaced my 5950x with a 5800x3d  Really. For FS2020.
My 5950x will replace the 3900x in my VMWare ESXi box.
Don't know what I'll do with the 3900x ;->


----------



## boogasbeowulf_6414

OldBones said:


> Why on earth would you replace a high end 3950x with a mid range 5800x3d? A 3950x scores 39032 in Passmark Performance Test whereas a 5800x3d only scores 27605. The 5800x3d is a huge step backwards for you. Passmark is used by PC enthusiasts worldwide as THE goto performance test suite. PassMark Software - List of Benchmarked CPUs


I'm a huge gaming enthusiast and even though I bought 3950x at a bargain price it wasn't particularly efficient at gaming. Over the last year or so it has started to show its limitations in games like single core performance, instance. I was skeptical at first and thought 5800x3d would be somewhat of a downgrade but fortunately it turned out that all the gaming benchmarks hadn't lied - it is indeed a beast of CPU in games. Now in those titles where I had to limit fps to 50-60 fps to get stable smooth frames I can now run unlocked on a 5120x1440 120Hz free sync monitor and my etc 3090 stay pegged at 99-100% utilisation at all times. Looks like the 3D cache is a real deal. As a matter of fact I've seen a couple of benchmarks lately where this CPU trades blows with the latest 7950x from AMD. So I don't regret the purchase. Not having to replace the whole platform to AM5 is another boon.


----------



## goondam

wizardB said:


> Trolls are not needed, give help if you can and just go away if you have nothing useful to say.


not a troll but a fomo bro
i bet he bought a x670e godlike, 800 dollar ram kit and 7950x ofc



Luggage said:


> He’s a gamer?


not just 3d cache but zen 3 had a decent perf uplift, i wont surprised if regular 5800x beats or matches 3950x


----------



## scaramonga

3950x and won't be upgrading this time


----------



## ManniX-ITA

rod6700 said:


> If you set to enabled, thinking that it enables Branch Speculation, it actually enables the security mitigation. Some say this hurts performance that much more so. Any way you could double check this on your end?


It is correct, IBRS is the HW mitigation for BTI and SSB:

https://www.intel.com/content/www/u...n/indirect-branch-restricted-speculation.html
If it's enabled indeed the system will go slower but you need to check by yourself running a benchmark, like Geekbench 5.
Because without the HW mitigation the OS will enable a SW mitigation and get even slower.

On Linux OS you can disable mitigations via the kernel boot command line (for new kernels it's just "mitigations=off")

On Windows it's more complex, there's no single killswitch.

I previously always used GRC's tool InSpectre:





GRC | InSpectre


InSpectre - Inspect Windows Meltdown and Spectre Vulnerability




www.grc.com





Not sure but I don't think it's disabling all mitigations when you disable Spectre.
Most of the mitigations are forced enabled if the HotFix is installed and the HW is vulnerable.

You can check the details with a PowerShell script that you can run with Admin privileges:






KB4074629: Understanding SpeculationControl PowerShell script output - Microsoft Support


Explains output of the Microsoft Get-SpeculationControlSettings PowerShell script.




support.microsoft.com





If you just use the system for gaming or you don't need a tight security context, you can disable the mitigations and accept some risk.
They are very sophisticated attack vectors for an average user.
The average user almost always get hacked by very simple vectors using phishing, infected cracks or sn generators, etc


----------



## DocPants

Can you now set manual VDDP/G in Bios over 1.00v on F37d beta? (Elite x570)

Thanks


----------



## OldBones

goondam said:


> not a troll but a fomo bro
> i bet he bought a x670e godlike, 800 dollar ram kit and 7950x ofc
> 
> 
> i wont surprised if regular 5800x beats or matches 3950x


Not even close son. BUT a regular 5800x is faster/more powerful than a 5800x3d. The numbers don't lie.............


----------



## ryouiki

DocPants said:


> Can you now set manual VDDP/G in Bios over 1.00v on F37d beta? (Elite x570)
> 
> Thanks


I would expect it probably works now but I can't confirm... this was fixed in the Aorus Master in the latest BETAs so it should work on other boards as well.


----------



## ryouiki

ryouiki said:


> Yeah seems to be fine now... just to be 100% sure which timing was causing it I went back and adjusted memory timings again, this time only raising TRFC but leaving all my other values from February... still stable. It seems that TRFC 288 is too low for whatever the GPU is doing, but will pass every memory test I can throw at it for days on end. I raised this to 336 just to keep all various related timings in line and no graphics related issues (other then "known issues" in the driver release notes) since.


Also to update, TRFC is not apparently the culprit, though maybe it being lower may trigger the issue earlier. After 8-10 hours the Radeon driver will hard lock on certain DX11 titles... I went through the whole of spiel of changing system settings to generate memory dumps on TDR and analyzed them (multiple)... they are all occurring in amdkmdag.sys, which is hitting some condition where it doesn't respond and AMD's wonky "Crash Defender" does not catch this. Ultimately this results in the entire system locking up... reverting to 22.5.1 completely averts the problem. I sent crash dumps to AMD but this isn't the first time I've done this and they've been completely non-responsive.

I went ahead and upgraded to F36F... will monitoring if Re-bar turns itself off again randomly.


----------



## khaledmohi

AMD has released its latest chipset driver with version 4.09.23.507.


----------



## vvoid

rod6700 said:


> Agreed on that point for AGESA 1.2.0.3> for overclocking here. Recently went from F34 AGESA 1.2.0.3B to F35 AGESA 1.2.0.5 on my X570 Pro Wi-Fi just to see what would happen. Overclock scores fell on every test I ran across it after. The main thing that really stuck out is the "security fix" portion of the BIOS update. The only change I could find is that Gigabyte has implemented IBRS (Indirect Branch Restricted Speculation) on the security fix. It is poorly labeled in the BIOS setup menu here and I suspect its common across the entire X570 lineup. The way it is labeled unless you know what to look for is they have labeled it just Indirect Branch Speculation instead of IBRS. Choices are Auto, Enabled, Disabled. If you set to enabled, thinking that it enables Branch Speculation, it actually enables the security mitigation. Some say this hurts performance that much more so. Any way you could double check this on your end?


Made some quick tests with said BIOS option Enabled vs. Disabled. I could see no difference in Geekbench 5 performance and also the SpeculationControl PowerShell script showed no difference. Strange, but doesn't seem to do anything on my X570 Pro and/or the 5800x in general?
(Setting also wasn't exposed in BIOS, at least I couldn't find it, and thus edited nvram directly)



ManniX-ITA said:


> I previously always used GRC's tool InSpectre:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GRC | InSpectre
> 
> 
> InSpectre - Inspect Windows Meltdown and Spectre Vulnerability
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.grc.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure but I don't think it's disabling all mitigations when you disable Spectre.
> Most of the mitigations are forced enabled if the HotFix is installed and the HW is vulnerable.
> 
> You can check the details with a PowerShell script that you can run with Admin privileges:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KB4074629: Understanding SpeculationControl PowerShell script output - Microsoft Support
> 
> 
> Explains output of the Microsoft Get-SpeculationControlSettings PowerShell script.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> support.microsoft.com


Also tried disabling Spectre mitigation via InSpectre. Default was Enabled ofc, BIOS option from above didn't change that. Now disabling it (and confirmed via the PS-script) strangely the performance of Geekbench 5 gets slightly worse??
Enabled: 1771-11868
Disabled: 1589-11405

Any explanation?


----------



## ManniX-ITA

vvoid said:


> Also tried disabling Spectre mitigation via InSpectre. Default was Enabled ofc, BIOS option from above didn't change that. Now disabling it (and confirmed via the PS-script) strangely the performance of Geekbench 5 gets slightly worse??
> Enabled: 1771-11868
> Disabled: 1589-11405
> 
> Any explanation?


That's why it's always better to benchmark... It's considerably worse.
180 points in ST is a 10% drop which is probably mitigated by a power limit in MT.

Probably due to the messy OS support, disabling it instead of actually disabling the mitigation reverted to the SW instated of HW.
Or it disabled the HW support for another issue, not the original Spectre, which was depending on the HW support for Spectre.
Unfortunately Microsoft doesn't want you to control the mitigations, there's no tool to manage them properly.

If you are on Win11 disable Core Isolation.


----------



## ManniX-ITA

vvoid said:


> Enabled: 1771-11868
> Disabled: 1589-11405
> 
> Any explanation?


Just did the same test and got the same result.
Disabling Spectre protection will kill performances.


----------



## vvoid

ManniX-ITA said:


> Probably due to the messy OS support, disabling it instead of actually disabling the mitigation reverted to the SW instated of HW.
> Or it disabled the HW support for another issue, not the original Spectre, which was depending on the HW support for Spectre.
> Unfortunately Microsoft doesn't want you to control the mitigations, there's no tool to manage them properly.


Not sure, InSpectre seems to really change it. I don't think there's some SW-mitigation going on, at least it's not visible in the PS output...









Very strange that we get lower scores though with it disabled. Something else has to be going on...


----------



## ManniX-ITA

vvoid said:


> Not sure, InSpectre seems to really change it. I don't think there's some SW-mitigation going on, at least it's not visible in the PS output...


Did you check the other vulnerabilities?
My guess is some other one which is dependent on the Spectre fix (which covers now a number of vulnerabilities, not just one) will not get disabled but will switch from HW to SW.


----------



## Azulath

Do any of you Aorus Master owners have a similar issue I'm reporting in the thread linked below?








[Official] NVIDIA RTX 4090 Owner's Club


Is anyone applying an undervolt to get the best power performance. I've managed 1850/1000mv with +1000 on ram.




www.overclock.net





(tl;dr: My RTX 4090 Suprim X won't work on this board, card might have been dead on arrival though...)


----------



## goondam

OldBones said:


> Not even close son. BUT a regular 5800x is faster/more powerful than a 5800x3d. The numbers don't lie.............


not in games lol
where x3d hands regular 5800 fat Ls


----------



## Waltc

OldBones said:


> Not even close son. BUT a regular 5800x is faster/more powerful than a 5800x3d. The numbers don't lie.............


It's never too late to learn a new trick...



https://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/amd-ryzen-7-5800x3d-review



For games, nothing beats the 5800X3D, not even CPUs with far more cores that cost 2x as much. Intel or AMD. It's because of several things, plus the fact that few if any games ever use more than 8 cores these days. For pure multicore productivity, even my 3900X beats a 5800X3d, of course, but gaming is the selling point for the 5800X3D. There are dozens of Internet reviews that all agree with the TH link above. Bing/Duck/Google is your friend. Bring yourself up to speed about what a 3d-vcache is, and why it works so well for computer gaming.


----------



## Luggage

Waltc said:


> It's never too late to learn a new trick...
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/amd-ryzen-7-5800x3d-review
> 
> 
> 
> For games, nothing beats the 5800X3D, not even CPUs with far more cores that cost 2x as much. Intel or AMD. It's because of several things, plus the fact that few if any games ever use more than 8 cores these days. For pure multicore productivity, even my 3900X beats a 5800X3d, of course, but gaming is the selling point for the 5800X3D. There are dozens of Internet reviews that all agree with the TH link above. Bing/Duck/Google is your friend. Bring yourself up to speed about what a 3d-vcache is, and why it works so well for computer gaming.


@OldBones my 5800X beats 5800X3D at HWbot, but in games it's the other way around. And in many games it's not even close.


----------



## JordyFR

Hello everyone,
I'm struggling with a problem since more than a year, and i recently decided to solve this problem, because i need to do some virtualization on my computer. This seems to be a quite common issue with Aorus motherboard, but every solutions i saw on Reddit/LTT/others seems KO here.
Specs :
Aorus X570 I Pro Wifi with F36A BIOS
32Gb RAM
AMD Ryzen 5600X
NVidia RTX 2070 Super Founders Edition
Tested on W10 Pro, W11 Pro and Ubuntu
The problem : when i boot with SVM on and hypervisor on auto (for example when activating Hyper V or Submachine for Linux System), the OS don't boot (crash instantly, and after 3 times i'm in backup mode, where the OS boot because it disables hypervisor). Setting SVM off or hypervisor off let me boot on the OS.
I tested several solutions found everywhere :

IOMMU off or on
Secureboot off or on
Fast boot off or on
No UMA options on my BIOS
Trying BIOS F20 and F36A. Not tested with F11 BIOS because of compatibility with 5600X.
Updating all my drivers (chipset, graphical, etc.)
When i try with a fresh install of Ubuntu, VritualBox VM's seems to crash the system too, but maybe exception when i turn PAE/NX on, but i didn't checked this POC several times.
I tried with W10Pro and W11Pro, no solutions found too...
When i try debug mode with hypervisor on auto and SVM on, it boots correctly. Some components seems disabled, but when i try do disconnect one by one all of them in normal mode and booting, i can't see where is the problem.
I don't have any other ideas, so i'm open to all your suggestions...
Thanks a lot !


----------



## lemonhazed

Hi all, I got back into PC building this month after a few years out and bought a few used parts from eBay

5900x
Aorus Pro X570
8Gb Gskill F4 3200C14Q2 -64GAK (4 sticks)
Noctua NHD15
1500w Silverstone Strider Gold PSU

So my experience for OC'ing is all on Intel, not had a AMD CPU since Phenom 6 core, and I didn't OC that. I updated BIOS to the latest one F36D and all was well until I set some manual PBO limits last night trying to eek out some gains, (200w 135edc 180tdc) nothing spectacular and during a cinebench run the PC crashed, but since then its been acting up, at first it wouldn't boot at all, then after several CPU re-seat's each time I would get random ram sticks/slots problems... some ram slots wouldn't work, then other ram slots stopped working, then all worked fine with all 4 sticks inserted, then it would only work with 2 sticks and now it seems one particular stick of ram if inserted will not let the PC boot, all other sticks work fine in any of the other ram slots.....

Could my PBO settings really have caused all this? As before the crash everything worked fine, I know my Ram isnt on the QVL but its basically Gskill ram for OEM's.

I don't think its a hardware issue, as they worked after the crash and even now all is fine bar 1 stick of Ram, has the BIOS been corrupted? Should I reinstall a slightly older BIOS? Should I return the RAM and get a newer/better one? (I paid £20 a stick for Samsung Bdie..!) Is there something I am missing, something that I have neglected, some BIOS setting?

Any help or guidance or experiences shared would be a God send and hugely appreciated as I am seriously regretting getting an AMD CPU as it stands, its been so much mither!!

Thanks in advance


----------



## 99belle99

lemonhazed said:


> Any help or guidance or experiences shared would be a God send and hugely appreciated as *I am seriously regretting getting an AMD CPU as it stands*, its been so much mither!!


It's not AMD's fault there is something going on with your PC. You may have been sold faulty parts which is why the person had them up for sale. That's the risk with used parts.


----------



## lemonhazed

99belle99 said:


> It's not AMD's fault there is something going on with your PC. You may have been sold faulty parts which is why the person had them up for sale. That's the risk with used parts.


They were working fine at first until I dialled in that PBO limit setting, seems OC'ing AMD is a fragile affair. I remember building a Zen 1 system for my in laws and had a nightmare with RAM compatibility, it seems like RAM is a problem for me as well, after that PBO crash I just cant get this one stick of RAM to work. 

I agree buying used is a gamble but I always buy used and always buy Intel CPU's never had an issue, just my luck my first AMD system in decades and its started off abysmally

Thanks for replying


----------



## rissie

lemonhazed said:


> They were working fine at first until I dialled in that PBO limit setting, seems OC'ing AMD is a fragile affair. I remember building a Zen 1 system for my in laws and had a nightmare with RAM compatibility, it seems like RAM is a problem for me as well, after that PBO crash I just cant get this one stick of RAM to work.
> 
> I agree buying used is a gamble but I always buy used and always buy Intel CPU's never had an issue, just my luck my first AMD system in decades and its started off abysmally
> 
> Thanks for replying


I would go back to F34... I think it's widely accepted by most of us that that particular bios has worked best. You're on a 5900x and don't need the newer BIOs more than likely. I find it quite strange that a RAM stick would die from just a PC crash but it's probably luck of the draw there or perhaps bad ram settings driving too much current through them. Try downgrading the bios to F34 and see how you go. At the very least you have the system booting and working.


----------



## Waltc

lemonhazed said:


> They were working fine at first until I dialled in that PBO limit setting, seems OC'ing AMD is a fragile affair. I remember building a Zen 1 system for my in laws and had a nightmare with RAM compatibility, it seems like RAM is a problem for me as well, after that PBO crash I just cant get this one stick of RAM to work.
> 
> I agree buying used is a gamble but I always buy used and always buy Intel CPU's never had an issue, just my luck my first AMD system in decades and its started off abysmally
> 
> Thanks for replying


Zen1 did have a problem with ram initially, as it was the first Zen architecture produced. However, it wasn't long before those problems were corrected with motherboard bios updates. It's no better with Intel when Intel releases a brand-new architecture CPU--a lot of bios teething is required torture for owners of new-architecture CPUs when they first come to market. I've been puttering along with a 3900X for > a couple of years and having no problems to speak of for most of that time. 

If everything worked fine before you started tinkering with PBO settings then I would return all settings to where they were when you had no problems, initially. Zen2/3 CPUs *do not overclock like Zen1/Intel legacy CPUs*--not at all. You need to study up on Zen 2/3 PBO overclocking! 

Your CPU does best if allowed to automatically overclock itself with its own internal boost routines--as it is designed to do. Remember that when attempting all-core overclocks with Zen3 CPUs *you lose the ability of the CPU to boost*--meaning you will lose a lot of single-core performance. You went straight to Zen3 from a Zen1/Intel background, and you should dispose of any notions that things work like they did with those legacy architecture CPUs. The most important thing to do now is to get your system stable again, imo! Good luck... 

Also, I really cannot recommend buying used because if you have problems with the hardware then you cannot eliminate the hardware itself as the problem--as you can do with new/warrantied hardware. When you buy used you do not know where it's been or what has been done with it!


----------



## Medizinmann

lemonhazed said:


> They were working fine at first until I dialled in that PBO limit setting, seems OC'ing AMD is a fragile affair. I remember building a Zen 1 system for my in laws and had a nightmare with RAM compatibility, it seems like RAM is a problem for me as well, after that PBO crash I just cant get this one stick of RAM to work.
> 
> I agree buying used is a gamble but I always buy used and always buy Intel CPU's never had an issue, just my luck my first AMD system in decades and its started off abysmally
> 
> Thanks for replying


Well, yes OC on Zen 3 can be tricky and OCing the CPU might break your RAM-OC.
Another tip is to use a BIOS with AGESA 1.2.0.3 as the newer ones reportedly are much harder to OC and are less stable when doing so.
And/or you use some tool like Project Hydra.

And yes it is a totally different approach than OCing the "older" (don't know about the new ones) Intels-CPUs where you put in some more or less voltage apply an All-Core OC and call it a day...;-)
I personally actually didn’t bother to OC my Zen 3 CPUs and concentrated on a decent RAM OC. OCing my 3900X worked well though and it hits easily 4,7GHz on 2 cores.

But for starters you should just Clear CMOS and start again fresh as user Waltc already suggested.

BTW: Did you already look into this thread: (1) OFFICIAL 5900X and 5950X two chiplet Zen 3 CPUs Overclocking thread | Overclock.net 

Best regards,
Medizinmann


----------



## ManniX-ITA

lemonhazed said:


> They were working fine at first until I dialled in that PBO limit setting, seems OC'ing AMD is a fragile affair. I remember building a Zen 1 system for my in laws and had a nightmare with RAM compatibility, it seems like RAM is a problem for me as well, after that PBO crash I just cant get this one stick of RAM to work.


AMD OC with PBO is pretty solid, no way you can get those issues with just dialing in some values.
RAM compatibility with the board can be an issue, it's Gigabyte, but it's very unlikely since they are Samsung and are in the QVL.

More likely it's an HW issue.
I'd first clean the DIMM contacts, could be the easiest solution.
Use contacts cleaner or thermal paste cleaner. 
Also alcohol but take care it's very pure, preferably isopropanol otherwise could leave a halo.

Inspect also the DIMM slots for dust, use a clean paintbrush to clean them or air.

Since you also reseated many times the CPU take it out and inspect the pins.
Could be there's thermal paste around a pin or a bended pin (some of these pins go to the DIMMs).
To remove thermal paste you can use a paintbrush but to remove thermal paste in the socket or fix a bended pin it's not easy at all.
In that case better to seek professional service.



JordyFR said:


> The problem : when i boot with SVM on and hypervisor on auto (for example when activating Hyper V or Submachine for Linux System), the OS don't boot (crash instantly, and after 3 times i'm in backup mode, where the OS boot because it disables hypervisor). Setting SVM off or hypervisor off let me boot on the OS.


I had a similar issue with SVM and my old 5950X B0.
AMD replaced it. I would ask for RMA unless you know it works on another board.


----------



## lemonhazed

rissie said:


> I would go back to F34... I think it's widely accepted by most of us that that particular bios has worked best. You're on a 5900x and don't need the newer BIOs more than likely. I find it quite strange that a RAM stick would die from just a PC crash but it's probably luck of the draw there or perhaps bad ram settings driving too much current through them. Try downgrading the bios to F34 and see how you go. At the very least you have the system booting and working.


Hi I ended up dropping back a BIOS revision to F36a....but same problem, the PC will just noit boot with that one particular ram in any of the slot's. I contacted the seller and he said he would send me another on the house, will have a look at going back to F34, I appreciate that Gskill Ares RAM is a maybe some weird OEM RAM but I do agree surely PBO limit settings shouldn't break a stick of RAM?? But what do I know eh?

Thanks for the reply, appreciated.


----------



## lemonhazed

Waltc said:


> Zen1 did have a problem with ram initially, as it was the first Zen architecture produced. However, it wasn't long before those problems were corrected with motherboard bios updates. It's no better with Intel when Intel releases a brand-new architecture CPU--a lot of bios teething is required torture for owners of new-architecture CPUs when they first come to market. I've been puttering along with a 3900X for > a couple of years and having no problems to speak of for most of that time.
> 
> If everything worked fine before you started tinkering with PBO settings then I would return all settings to where they were when you had no problems, initially. Zen2/3 CPUs *do not overclock like Zen1/Intel legacy CPUs*--not at all. You need to study up on Zen 2/3 PBO overclocking!
> 
> Your CPU does best if allowed to automatically overclock itself with its own internal boost routines--as it is designed to do. Remember that when attempting all-core overclocks with Zen3 CPUs *you lose the ability of the CPU to boost*--meaning you will lose a lot of single-core performance. You went straight to Zen3 from a Zen1/Intel background, and you should dispose of any notions that things work like they did with those legacy architecture CPUs. The most important thing to do now is to get your system stable again, imo! Good luck...
> 
> Also, I really cannot recommend buying used because if you have problems with the hardware then you cannot eliminate the hardware itself as the problem--as you can do with new/warrantied hardware. When you buy used you do not know where it's been or what has been done with it!


Hi I agree I went into Zen 3 with a Intel OC mindset, first mistake....I have got it back to being stable, it crashed once on desktop so I raised the curve optimiser (I don't think this CPU is na good OC'er at all...and have had zero problems since then, but tbh all i have done is web browsing, will be setting it up as a real time audio machine over this weekend and next month will get a GPU so lets see how things go then, but all seems ok so far, apart from that one stick of RAM that means I cant boot. 

One thing I did notice is that when I try insert the troublesome stick of ram in and it fails to boot, once I remove it and it does boot up again I have to re-set BIOS as its been cleared back to default?!? I changed the CMOS battery but it still does it, now that's proper strange!

I do agree about buying used usually, I did take a hell of a chance but bought from sellers with high ratings on eBay and I have had decent experiences previously with Ebay returns.

Cheers


----------



## lemonhazed

lemonhazed said:


> Hi I ended up dropping back a BIOS revision to F36a....but same problem, the PC will just noit boot with that one particular ram in any of the slot's. I contacted the seller and he said he would send me another on the house, will have a look at going back to F34, I appreciate that Gskill Ares RAM is a maybe some weird OEM RAM but I do agree surely PBO limit settings shouldn't break a stick of RAM?? But what do I know eh?
> 
> Thanks for the reply, appreciated.
> 
> Edit - One thing I did notice is that when I try insert the troublesome stick of ram in and it fails to boot, once I remove it and it does boot up again I have to re-set BIOS as its been cleared back to default?!? I changed the CMOS battery but it still does it, now that's proper strange!


----------



## lemonhazed

ManniX-ITA said:


> AMD OC with PBO is pretty solid, no way you can get those issues with just dialing in some values.
> RAM compatibility with the board can be an issue, it's Gigabyte, but it's very unlikely since they are Samsung and are in the QVL.
> 
> More likely it's an HW issue.
> I'd first clean the DIMM contacts, could be the easiest solution.
> Use contacts cleaner or thermal paste cleaner.
> Also alcohol but take care it's very pure, preferably isopropanol otherwise could leave a halo.
> 
> Inspect also the DIMM slots for dust, use a clean paintbrush to clean them or air.
> 
> Since you also reseated many times the CPU take it out and inspect the pins.
> Could be there's thermal paste around a pin or a bended pin (some of these pins go to the DIMMs).
> To remove thermal paste you can use a paintbrush but to remove thermal paste in the socket or fix a bended pin it's not easy at all.
> In that case better to seek professional service.
> 
> 
> 
> I had a similar issue with SVM and my old 5950X B0.
> AMD replaced it. I would ask for RMA unless you know it works on another board.


Hi, I cleaned all DIMM slots, CPU and CPU socket with WD40 electrical contact cleaner, compressed air and a brush and got no joy, remember no matter what slot I put this stick of ram in it just wont boot.....One thing I did notice is that when I try insert the troublesome stick of ram in and it fails to boot, once I remove it and it does boot up again I have to re-set BIOS as its been cleared back to default?!? I changed the CMOS battery but it still does it, now that's proper strange! 

Took several pics of the pins and zoomed right in and all seems fine, no thermal paste on the pins or in the CPU socket, it was working all ok at one point in time before

My RAM isnt actually on the Gigabyte x570 Pro QVL, I checked but it could be that because its an OEM model, the seller is sending a new stick of ram anyway FOC!! 

Cheers


----------



## lemonhazed

Thanks for all the replies, you guys are a friendly bunch for sure and I appreciate the sharing of experiences and knowledge. 

I have to say I am loving the 5900x its an absolute beast, its so cool P95, OCCT and TM5 stress tests included! 

Also when testing for DPC driver calls and latency with LatencyMon I am astounded at how well behaved this whole system is compared to my old Intel system, which needed loads of tweaks to W10 to behave itself for real time audio work, super impressed with this AMD system so far. 

Absolutely zero regrets going with Zen 3 what so ever, loving it.


----------



## ManniX-ITA

lemonhazed said:


> Also when testing for DPC driver calls and latency with LatencyMon I am astounded at how well behaved this whole system is compared to my old Intel system, which needed loads of tweaks to W10 to behave itself for real time audio work, super impressed with this AMD system so far.


If you need good DPC latency try the Ultimate and Snappy power plans in my signature.

Hopefully it's just a faulty DIMM and you get a good one back.



lemonhazed said:


> I have got it back to being stable, it crashed once on desktop so I raised the curve optimiser


If you don't want to spend a lot of time to find stable CO counts with CoreCycler, you can use the automatic calibration with Ryzen Master.

Just add a +2 to every count to be sure as it's too fast and quite bad in finding stable ones and then uninstall Ryzen Master.


----------



## lemonhazed

ManniX-ITA said:


> If you need good DPC latency try the Ultimate and Snappy power plans in my signature.
> 
> Hopefully it's just a faulty DIMM and you get a good one back.
> 
> 
> 
> If you don't want to spend a lot of time to find stable CO counts with CoreCycler, you can use the automatic calibration with Ryzen Master.
> 
> Just add a +2 to every count to be sure as it's too fast and quite bad in finding stable ones and then uninstall Ryzen Master.


I think it is a faulty DIMM I tried all the other DIMM slots and gave them a few hours TM5 test for good measure and all good. 

I have a power plan from Bitsum which has done me really well, but will gladly try the one in your link thanks.

Never heard of core cycler but will have a nosey.


----------



## lemonhazed

ManniX-ITA said:


> If you need good DPC latency try the Ultimate and Snappy power plans in my signature.
> 
> Hopefully it's just a faulty DIMM and you get a good one back.
> 
> 
> 
> If you don't want to spend a lot of time to find stable CO counts with CoreCycler, you can use the automatic calibration with Ryzen Master.
> 
> Just add a +2 to every count to be sure as it's too fast and quite bad in finding stable ones and then uninstall Ryzen Master.


Is Ryzen master a better alternative to tinkering in BIOS? Also in Ryzen Master when I do a Cinebench MC test the CCD frequency numbers are ever sp slightly off? (eg 4.37 CCD1 4.35 CCD2) anything to that or is that normal behaviour?

Also when i go into profiles to look around in control mode section the PPT, TDC and EDC settings are showing maqx values of 900, 480 and 600, obviously I wont be using those settings but how comes it shows those numbers by default?


----------



## ManniX-ITA

lemonhazed said:


> Is Ryzen master a better alternative to tinkering in BIOS?


Absolutely not, better in BIOS and Ryzen master uninstalled once done.



lemonhazed said:


> Also in Ryzen Master when I do a Cinebench MC test the CCD frequency numbers are ever sp slightly off? (eg 4.37 CCD1 4.35 CCD2) anything to that or is that normal behaviour?


Normal throttling behavior.



lemonhazed said:


> Also when i go into profiles to look around in control mode section the PPT, TDC and EDC settings are showing maqx values of 900, 480 and 600, obviously I wont be using those settings but how comes it shows those numbers by default?


That means those are the limits you have set in BIOS.
Double check the PBO settings and set proper values with Advanced mode.


----------



## lemonhazed

ManniX-ITA said:


> Absolutely not, better in BIOS and Ryzen master uninstalled once done.
> 
> 
> 
> Normal throttling behavior.
> 
> 
> 
> That means those are the limits you have set in BIOS.
> Double check the PBO settings and set proper values with Advanced mode.


SO play with RM and then set in BIOS? WIll have a play with RM then. Any favoured PBO setting's for 5900x stepping B0?

The PBO settings were with PBO limits set to "motherboard" "AUTO" sets them back to 142 95 140, which is default?


----------



## lemonhazed

Medizinmann said:


> Well, yes OC on Zen 3 can be tricky and OCing the CPU might break your RAM-OC.
> Another tip is to use a BIOS with AGESA 1.2.0.3 as the newer ones reportedly are much harder to OC and are less stable when doing so.
> And/or you use some tool like Project Hydra.
> 
> And yes it is a totally different approach than OCing the "older" (don't know about the new ones) Intels-CPUs where you put in some more or less voltage apply an All-Core OC and call it a day...;-)
> I personally actually didn’t bother to OC my Zen 3 CPUs and concentrated on a decent RAM OC. OCing my 3900X worked well though and it hits easily 4,7GHz on 2 cores.
> 
> But for starters you should just Clear CMOS and start again fresh as user Waltc already suggested.
> 
> BTW: Did you already look into this thread: (1) OFFICIAL 5900X and 5950X two chiplet Zen 3 CPUs Overclocking thread | Overclock.net
> 
> Best regards,
> Medizinmann


Thanks for the OC thread.


----------



## ManniX-ITA

lemonhazed said:


> The PBO settings were with PBO limits set to "motherboard" "AUTO" sets them back to 142 95 140, which is default?


Yes, try to set with Advanced those you mentioned in your first post (200w 135edc 180tdc).



lemonhazed said:


> SO play with RM and then set in BIOS? WIll have a play with RM then. Any favoured PBO setting's for 5900x stepping B0?


Yes you can play with it but mostly use it for the CO Curve Optimizer function.
Use the Per Core and check what you get.
Sometimes it's total BS, like you get all -30 and they are unstable, sometimes gives you something decent to start.
I'd remove at least 2 counts from what it's giving you, so if you get -16 for Core 0, set -14 or -12 in BIOS.

PBO Settings depends on the sample quality.
You should check with some benchmarks.
Scalar 4x-6x but sometimes is better 1x.
Boost Clock as high as it holds and doesn't crash.
Check with the boosttester in my signature and HWInfo.


----------



## lemonhazed

ManniX-ITA said:


> Yes, try to set with Advanced those you mentioned in your first post (200w 135edc 180tdc).
> 
> 
> 
> Yes you can play with it but mostly use it for the CO Curve Optimizer function.
> Use the Per Core and check what you get.
> Sometimes it's total BS, like you get all -30 and they are unstable, sometimes gives you something decent to start.
> I'd remove at least 2 counts from what it's giving you, so if you get -16 for Core 0, set -14 or -12 in BIOS.
> 
> PBO Settings depends on the sample quality.
> You should check with some benchmarks.
> Scalar 4x-6x but sometimes is better 1x.
> Boost Clock as high as it holds and doesn't crash.
> Check with the boosttester in my signature and HWInfo.


Thank you, takes so long to runt these tests! lol whats a good freq and CPU voltage reading for a 5900x multi/single? 

4.3ghz Multi, 4.9Single @ 1.475 60c range for me with default 142/95/140 and -8 on curve optimiser


----------



## ManniX-ITA

lemonhazed said:


> Thank you, takes so long to runt these tests! lol whats a good freq and CPU voltage reading for a 5900x multi/single?
> 
> 4.3ghz Multi, 4.9Single @ 1.475 60c range for me with default 142/95/140 and -8 on curve optimiser


That depends on the benchmark workload, for default limits and -8 looks good


----------



## lemonhazed

ManniX-ITA said:


> That depends on the benchmark workload, for default limits and -8 looks good


That was running cinebench R23, well thats good to hear. 
So seems my original problem was just a dodgy stick of RAM......

Using RM is a real easy way of OC'ing, it dosent seem able to get to 5ghz on single core with the same settings (PPT etc) that achieve 4.4 on multicore, but I am still super impressed with this 5900x. loving the low temps at load, and low DPC latency readings, looking forward to turning this into a gaming/DAW in the next few weeks!

Going to try and tinker with some PBO settings to try and get closer to 5ghz.


----------



## ghiga_andrei

ManniX-ITA said:


> If you need good DPC latency try the Ultimate and Snappy power plans in my signature.


Hi ManniX, do your custom power plans also work in Win 11, or just Win 10 ?


----------



## ManniX-ITA

ghiga_andrei said:


> Hi ManniX, do your custom power plans also work in Win 11, or just Win 10 ?


They should, I did some quick testing (I have a WinToGo USB SSD with Win11) but not with the latest release.
I had an issue with the installation and ultimately had to reformat.

Will test better tomorrow, I'm preparing new versions and will do some more benchmarks and checks.


----------



## _barat_

I've ordered 5800x3d today on a discount. Now I'm wondering - should I upgrade Aorus Pro to F36a, or F36d? Need to update anyway since currently I'm on F34


----------



## ManniX-ITA

ghiga_andrei said:


> Hi ManniX, do your custom power plans also work in Win 11, or just Win 10 ?


Updated the power plans for Windows 10 and created a new one for Windows 11.


----------



## ryouiki

_barat_ said:


> I've ordered 5800x3d today on a discount. Now I'm wondering - should I upgrade Aorus Pro to F36a, or F36d? Need to update anyway since currently I'm on F34


Probably better off with F36D... the earlier beta BIOS were buggy (VDDG voltage control didn't work etc.). Anything past AGESA 1.2.0.3 has limitations (though I suspect these are intentional)...


----------



## BTTB

ManniX-ITA said:


> Updated the power plans for Windows 10 and created a new one for Windows 11.


Thanks Mannix, installed Balanced LowPower Win11 v1, was using your Low Power V8 before.

System appears to be running cooler, idling Mhz is down too.
Lost 60 points on Geekbench 4.

My settings are Bios Default with Memory Profile.


----------



## ManniX-ITA

BTTB said:


> System appears to be running cooler, idling Mhz is down too.
> Lost 60 points on Geekbench 4.


Wonderful, thanks for the feedback.
Seems same experience as with my 5950X.


----------



## ghiga_andrei

ManniX-ITA said:


> Updated the power plans for Windows 10 and created a new one for Windows 11.


Thanks a lot, will test in the weekend.


----------



## betam4x

JordyFR said:


> Hello everyone,
> I'm struggling with a problem since more than a year, and i recently decided to solve this problem, because i need to do some virtualization on my computer. This seems to be a quite common issue with Aorus motherboard, but every solutions i saw on Reddit/LTT/others seems KO here.
> Specs :
> Aorus X570 I Pro Wifi with F36A BIOS
> 32Gb RAM
> AMD Ryzen 5600X
> NVidia RTX 2070 Super Founders Edition
> Tested on W10 Pro, W11 Pro and Ubuntu
> The problem : when i boot with SVM on and hypervisor on auto (for example when activating Hyper V or Submachine for Linux System), the OS don't boot (crash instantly, and after 3 times i'm in backup mode, where the OS boot because it disables hypervisor). Setting SVM off or hypervisor off let me boot on the OS.
> I tested several solutions found everywhere :
> 
> IOMMU off or on
> Secureboot off or on
> Fast boot off or on
> No UMA options on my BIOS
> Trying BIOS F20 and F36A. Not tested with F11 BIOS because of compatibility with 5600X.
> Updating all my drivers (chipset, graphical, etc.)
> When i try with a fresh install of Ubuntu, VritualBox VM's seems to crash the system too, but maybe exception when i turn PAE/NX on, but i didn't checked this POC several times.
> I tried with W10Pro and W11Pro, no solutions found too...
> When i try debug mode with hypervisor on auto and SVM on, it boots correctly. Some components seems disabled, but when i try do disconnect one by one all of them in normal mode and booting, i can't see where is the problem.
> I don't have any other ideas, so i'm open to all your suggestions...
> Thanks a lot !


I have an X570S Aorus Master. It had no issues with virtualization. Don't remember what BIOS it was on, but I have to boot it up at some point to grab files off it in order to migrate those files to my Zen 4 system. I will try to remember to look then.

Oh and PBO, Memory, and CPU overclocking all worked fine for me (in reference to the other post I didn't quote).

That being said, my previous Elite Wifi board gave me tons of issues (though virtualization still worked)

EDIT: The X570S Aorus Master is a solid board. I recommend it. Probably the best board I've ever owned for AMD.


----------



## ghiga_andrei

ManniX-ITA said:


> Updated the power plans for Windows 10 and created a new one for Windows 11.


I browsed through your updated power plans and found only the low power one for Win 11. Does this mean we can use the Ultimate for both Win 10 and Win 11 ? Or should we stick to default Win 11 High Performance if we don't want low power ?


----------



## ManniX-ITA

ghiga_andrei said:


> I browsed through your updated power plans and found only the low power one for Win 11. Does this mean we can use the Ultimate for both Win 10 and Win 11 ? Or should we stick to default Win 11 High Performance if we don't want low power ?


You can use them but I'd stick with the High Performance.
Couldn't find much differences but I've only run synthetic benchmarks and idle checks.
Could be that in real workload usage they provide some better responsiveness or thermals but I don't think so.
If you test them let me know.

In theory with Win11 the PP version should be used; that's how Win11 is set by default.


----------



## overpower

I had some cold boot issues (would quickly reboot before posting) at the beginning, but it fixed it self and now it boots first try
With 2 modules, I had them running at 3800. Might try it again


----------



## DocPants

Can you use CO on the x570 Elite with a 5800X3D?


----------



## _barat_

Updated to F36d on Aorus Pro rev1.0 and installed 5800x3d.
I was surprised, that this BIOS allows to apply negative offset and set PPT, TDC and EDC (Settings->AMD CBS->NBIO Common Options->XFR Enhancements->PBO->Manual->set limits).
While PPT/TDC/EDC works well and I see that it's applied (checked in HWInfo while CB R23 is runnig) it seems, that CPU ignores what I set in Tweaker->Dynamic VCORE SOC (DVID). When I apply -0,02500V or -0,03150V it changes nothing. Also checked with PBO Tuner and there when applying -30 for all cores I see lower temps + better scores.
Is this something known, is there possibility to change it somewhere else, or I need to stick to PBO Tuner and apply it on each Windows Power State change? Would rather have it on BIOS level tho.


----------



## ZetsubouSensei

overpower said:


> I had some cold boot issues (would quickly reboot before posting) at the beginning, but it fixed it self and now it boots first try
> With 2 modules, I had them running at 3800. Might try it again
> View attachment 2579786
> 
> View attachment 2579788
> 
> View attachment 2579789


OMG You're one of the first people I've seen on these forums that has the exact same RAM sticks as me. I'm currently trying CL14 3666Mhz on my 5950x with the following timings:










I'd love the groups thoughts on FCLK at 1800 vs 1900 for gaming specifically. Id been running f36f at 3800 cl16, but had read online the 5950x was more stable overall with a FCLK 1800 so I lowered back to 3600 with cl14. I got a Memory latency of 61.7ns per the AIDA benchmark.

edit: direct uploaded image instead of imgur link & added AIDA memory latency


----------



## overpower

ZetsubouSensei said:


> I got a Memory latency of 61.7ns per the AIDA benchmark.


 I was getting 66-67 with 2 modules. Now with 4, it's increased to 75 i think. I haven't see any downgrades to performance tho (gaming). I'm also planning to get the 5800x3d


----------



## lemonhazed

Quick question if anyone can answer, does anyone have a external HDD like THIS attached to their Aorus X570?


----------



## Nighthog

lemonhazed said:


> Quick question if anyone can answer, does anyone have a external HDD like THIS attached to their Aorus X570?


Not such large ones.
Just a 10+ year old external USB drive.

USB drives usually should not be a problem whatever system you have, so I don't see how a question like this is even relevant?
You worried about USB disconnects?
That's more a cpu side issue for most or specific motherboards with bad implementations.


----------



## overpower

lemonhazed said:


> Quick question if anyone can answer, does anyone have a external HDD like THIS attached to their Aorus X570?


I have a 2 bay one, no issues


----------



## lemonhazed

overpower said:


> I have a 2 bay one, no issues


I did have a question to ask you regarding if I could stop the enclosure restarting everytime I restart the PC its connected too? Is there an option in BIOS or something??

It takes ages to spin the disks up and makes posting and any restarts on the PC take around 2mins, but to be honest I have just sold my unit on eBay over the weekend, I had the 4 bay one, but thinking just to go and get a NAS now.


----------



## ghiga_andrei

ManniX-ITA said:


> You can use them but I'd stick with the High Performance.
> Couldn't find much differences but I've only run synthetic benchmarks and idle checks.
> Could be that in real workload usage they provide some better responsiveness or thermals but I don't think so.
> If you test them let me know.
> 
> In theory with Win11 the PP version should be used; that's how Win11 is set by default.


I don't know if it's just a coincidence or not but after running for a week in Win11 with the low power plan, I've had a problem yesterday where the PC did not recover from Hibernate. It just crashed at next start and Event Logger says error 0xC0000411. 

This has not happened before, but again, could be just a concidence. I have no idea what else could cause that error, usually hibernation works ok. 
I will keep the power plan and see if it happens again in the next days, then I will switch to the default power plans and see what happens.


----------



## des2k...

lemonhazed said:


> I did have a question to ask you regarding if I could stop the enclosure restarting everytime I restart the PC its connected too? Is there an option in BIOS or something??
> 
> It takes ages to spin the disks up and makes posting and any restarts on the PC take around 2mins, but to be honest I have just sold my unit on eBay over the weekend, I had the 4 bay one, but thinking just to go and get a NAS now.


You disable usb storage in the bios, no wait time for post with usb hdd. 

Should be better as the bios doesn't wait for hdds to spin up.


----------



## ryouiki

Looks like there is a new AGESA coming, though whether or not we ever get Gigabyte release is questionable:



https://www.amd.com/en/corporate/product-security/bulletin/amd-sb-1029


----------



## lemonhazed

des2k... said:


> You disable usb storage in the bios, no wait time for post with usb hdd.
> 
> Should be better as the bios doesn't wait for hdds to spin up.


Of course! Thank you. I have seen that option in BIOS, so that means disable just for post?


----------



## des2k...

lemonhazed said:


> Of course! Thank you. I have seen that option in BIOS, so that means disable just for post?


yes, just for post

If you need to boot from usb for windows install / linux, etc you need to turn it back on


----------



## Aristotelian

Hi everyone,

Been a while. Still enjoying the rig I built 2 years ago.

I have been trying to upgrade to Windows 11 and get a "not compatible" error, saying:










I went to update my BIOS in case this might help (I'm on f30 now) to the 36 version, and it said I had to update my @BIOS first before I could. I installed @BIOS' latest version from Gigabyte's website and still get the same error. On the Gigabyte Control Center (I downloaded that again) I saw some driver updates but no integrated @BIOS functionality - how do you folks update the BIOS these days?

Did anyone else with this motherboard have the same issues going to Windows 11?


----------



## 99belle99

Aristotelian said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Been a while. Still enjoying the rig I built 2 years ago.
> 
> I have been trying to upgrade to Windows 11 and get a "not compatible" error, saying:
> 
> View attachment 2582500
> 
> 
> I went to update my BIOS in case this might help (I'm on f30 now) to the 36 version, and it said I had to update my @BIOS first before I could. I installed @BIOS' latest version from Gigabyte's website and still get the same error. On the Gigabyte Control Center (I downloaded that again) I saw some driver updates but no integrated @BIOS functionality - how do you folks update the BIOS these days?
> 
> Did anyone else with this motherboard have the same issues going to Windows 11?


What board have you got? You never said. I have a Aorus X570 Ultra and had no problem ever updating the bios while in the bios. I just put the new bios on a USB stick and went into bios and then flashed. And I also had no issue updating to Windows 11 back at release of W11.


----------



## coolroy

Aristotelian said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Been a while. Still enjoying the rig I built 2 years ago.
> 
> I have been trying to upgrade to Windows 11 and get a "not compatible" error, saying:
> 
> View attachment 2582500
> 
> 
> I went to update my BIOS in case this might help (I'm on f30 now) to the 36 version, and it said I had to update my @BIOS first before I could. I installed @BIOS' latest version from Gigabyte's website and still get the same error. On the Gigabyte Control Center (I downloaded that again) I saw some driver updates but no integrated @BIOS functionality - how do you folks update the BIOS these days?
> 
> Did anyone else with this motherboard have the same issues going to Windows 11?


Hi running Aorus master rev1.0 mb here and win 11 after updating bios to 36f
cpu 5900X, Gpu RTX3090


----------



## Medizinmann

Aristotelian said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Been a while. Still enjoying the rig I built 2 years ago.
> 
> I have been trying to upgrade to Windows 11 and get a "not compatible" error, saying:
> 
> View attachment 2582500
> 
> 
> I went to update my BIOS in case this might help (I'm on f30 now) to the 36 version, and it said I had to update my @BIOS first before I could. I installed @BIOS' latest version from Gigabyte's website and still get the same error. On the Gigabyte Control Center (I downloaded that again) I saw some driver updates but no integrated @BIOS functionality - how do you folks update the BIOS these days?
> 
> Did anyone else with this motherboard have the same issues going to Windows 11?


You either need a TPM-Modul or enable fTPM(your CPU must support it though - Ryzen 2000 and newer) and of course enable secure boot....this should all work already with BISO F30!

Best regards,
Medizinmann


----------



## Aristotelian

Hey everyone,

I have a 5950X and a 3090 Strix. I don't actually have a USB stick here (heh...) and always used @BIOS. But @BIOS isn't working any longer - it keeps saying I have to update the app itself, before I can update my bios which I found strange.

I googled this and folks are just saying "don't use @BIOS". Will try what @Medizinmann wrote above and see.

EDIT: To enable Secure Boot (either Custom or Standard) I had to disable CMS under BIOS. When I do this, my PC will only boot to BIOS - it cannot boot to Windows unless I revert this. Any ideas what I have done wrong? Seems without CMS enabled it doesn't recognize my boot drive?


----------



## Medizinmann

Aristotelian said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> I have a 5950X and a 3090 Strix. I don't actually have a USB stick here (heh...) and always used @BIOS. But @BIOS isn't working any longer - it keeps saying I have to update the app itself, before I can update my bios which I found strange.
> 
> I googled this and folks are just saying "don't use @BIOS". Will try what @Medizinmann wrote above and see.


Gigabyte brought encapsulated BIOS in 01/2022 for security reasons and this might the reason you need a new @BIOS...but I also would prefer getting a USB stick...



> EDIT: To enable Secure Boot (either Custom or Standard) I had to disable CMS under BIOS. When I do this, my PC will only boot to BIOS - it cannot boot to Windows unless I revert this. Any ideas what I have done wrong? Seems without CMS enabled it doesn't recognize my boot drive?


Well could it be you still use MBR on your boot drive?

If this is the case you need to convert it to GPT!








MBR2GPT - Windows Deployment


Use MBR2GPT.EXE to convert a disk from the Master Boot Record (MBR) to the GUID Partition Table (GPT) partition style without modifying or deleting data on the disk.



learn.microsoft.com





Best regards,
Medizinmann


----------



## Aristotelian

Medizinmann said:


> Gigabyte brought encapsulated BIOS in 01/2022 for security reasons and this might the reason you need a new @BIOS...but I also would prefer getting a USB stick...
> 
> 
> 
> Well could it be you still use MBR on your boot drive?
> 
> If this is the case you need to convert it to GPT!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MBR2GPT - Windows Deployment
> 
> 
> Use MBR2GPT.EXE to convert a disk from the Master Boot Record (MBR) to the GUID Partition Table (GPT) partition style without modifying or deleting data on the disk.
> 
> 
> 
> learn.microsoft.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Best regards,
> Medizinmann


Thanks Medizinmann.










If I understand this correctly, MBR2GPT cannot find my C: drive?

When I go to Disk Management, my C: drive shows like this:











I think this means that the drive isn't on MBR either? I'm very confused here. Guides online say to simply right click the drive and convert to GPT but the option doesn't come up:










Super grateful for any help here. I'd really like to finally resolve this - been putting it off for far too long. Am worried that I didn't set up the boot drive correctly...and that this is why it isn't recognized during secure boot and only with CMS enabled!


----------



## Aristotelian

This is how the drive shows in full:


----------



## 99belle99

I'm no expert but comparing to mine you have no EFI partition.


----------



## Aristotelian

Me neither. I downloaded 'AOMEI Partition Assistant Demo' and when I try to convert the drive (it is listed as 'basic MBR') I get:










I'm not sure what I did wrong during my Windows 10 install for this to be so problematic. Pretty sure I re-installed at least once since I set up this PC back in December 2020.


----------



## Medizinmann

You might need to find you old EFI and/or create a new one.

Are there more than one drive present in this system?


----------



## 99belle99

Medizinmann said:


> Are there more than one drive present in this system?


He does I'd say as it says Disk 2 on the pic he posted. My C drive is on Disk 0.

Also further up the page he posted a command prompt image and he was trying to use MBR2GPT on the wrong Disk as he was trying on Disk 0 while his C drive is in Disk 2.


----------



## Waltc

Aristotelian said:


> Me neither. I downloaded *'AOMEI Partition Assistant Demo*' and when I try to convert the drive (it is listed as 'basic MBR') I get:
> 
> View attachment 2582879
> 
> 
> I'm not sure what I did wrong during my Windows 10 install for this to be so problematic. Pretty sure I re-installed at least once since I set up this PC back in December 2020.


Word to the wise. This program caused me to lose a partition a couple of years back--it put the partition offline and I could never get it back. Needless to say, I won't touch it ever again--I should have known better. Just FYI...hope you can work out your problem there! There are _much better_ programs: MiniTool Partition Wizard | Best partition magic alternative for Windows PC and Server


----------



## Ramad

Aristotelian said:


> Me neither. I downloaded 'AOMEI Partition Assistant Demo' and when I try to convert the drive (it is listed as 'basic MBR') I get:
> 
> View attachment 2582879
> 
> 
> I'm not sure what I did wrong during my Windows 10 install for this to be so problematic. Pretty sure I re-installed at least once since I set up this PC back in December 2020.


Your disk's partition-table was not set to GPT from the begning. You need to start from scratch and the easiest way to do is by using a live-cd Linux distro with gparted. Using gparted can give you a user interface so you can see what you are you doing, this is why I recommend it. A good Linux live-cd, out of many, is MX-Linux AHS with XFCE desktop environment. Link: Download Links – MX Linux

You can use also Windows installation USB and choose "Repair your Windows" and choose command prompt to configure the disk using a few simple commands.

Re-configuring your disk will delete all data on your disk using any of the methods so you need to backup your important files from the disk. Disconnecting other harddisks while configuring your main disk will eliminate user error and confusion.

Let us know which method you prefer and we will help you.


----------



## rod6700

Ramad said:


> Your disk's partition-table was not set to GPT from the begning. You need to start from scratch and the easiest way to do is by using a live-cd Linux distro with gparted. Using gparted can give you a user interface so you can see what you are you doing, this is why I recommend it. A good Linux live-cd, out of many, is MX-Linux AHS with XFCE desktop environment. Link: Download Links – MX Linux
> 
> You can use also Windows installation USB and choose "Repair your Windows" and choose command prompt to configure the disk using a few simple commands.
> 
> Re-configuring your disk will delete all data on your disk using any of the methods so you need to backup your important files from the disk. Disconnecting other harddisks while configuring your main disk will eliminate user error and confusion.
> 
> Let us know which method you prefer and we will help you.


You can also download a standalone version of GParted to boot from and use RUFUS to burn to a CD/DVD or load on a bootable USB stick rather than an entire distro.
GParted -- Download


https://github.com/pbatard/rufus/releases/download/v3.20/rufus-3.20.exe



Remember that if booting UEFI rather than with CSM enabled is a no go this way. You need to enable CSM for this route to work. It is still a great way of partition manipulation as a general go to for disc erasing and changing partition and file system type. Just wondering as to how his system and boot partitions became separated at this point. 🤔
Aristotelian, could you post a screen of your full disk management screen that includes all drives and layouts please.


----------



## Aristotelian

Thanks all. I ended up buying a USB stick and updating the BIOS to F36, then re-installed Windows 10 (using Shift F10 to delete the C drive partitions, and then format the drive). Then upgraded to Windows 11. 

Was a bit of a laborious process, heh. But it is done - thanks for all the help. 

Out of curiosity - do you folks use the Gigabyte App Center? When you do a fresh Windows install what do you do for your driver updates?


----------



## 99belle99

Aristotelian said:


> Thanks all. I ended up buying a USB stick and updating the BIOS to F36, then re-installed Windows 10 (using Shift F10 to delete the C drive partitions, and then format the drive). Then upgraded to Windows 11.
> 
> Was a bit of a laborious process, heh. But it is done - thanks for all the help.
> 
> Out of curiosity - do you folks use the Gigabyte App Center? When you do a fresh Windows install what do you do for your driver updates?


Windows should take care of all your driver updates. And download the chipset driver direct from AMD.


----------



## Medizinmann

Aristotelian said:


> Thanks all. I ended up buying a USB stick and updating the BIOS to F36, then re-installed Windows 10 (using Shift F10 to delete the C drive partitions, and then format the drive). Then upgraded to Windows 11.


Thumbs Up!



> Was a bit of a laborious process, heh. But it is done - thanks for all the help.


And it is also good to start fresh...;-)



> Out of curiosity - do you folks use the Gigabyte App Center? When you do a fresh Windows install what do you do for your driver updates?


Well - I would advise against the Gigabyte App Center - it is rather crappy and can make a lot of problems and sometimes even performance degradation or crashes you install altogether.
And as user 99belle99 pointed out - Windows takes care for most of the drivers - chipset drivers are best downloaded from AMD directly...

Best regards,
Medizinmann


----------



## Waltc

Aristotelian said:


> Thanks all. I ended up buying a USB stick and updating the BIOS to F36, then re-installed Windows 10 (using Shift F10 to delete the C drive partitions, and then format the drive). Then upgraded to Windows 11.
> 
> Was a bit of a laborious process, heh. But it is done - thanks for all the help.
> 
> Out of curiosity - do you folks use the Gigabyte App Center? When you do a fresh Windows install what do you do for your driver updates?


I quit using it because I got tired of it not working after a bios update for a period of time--it usually took weeks before they'd upgrade their software to match the bios update. Driver updates, I always go directly to the manufacturer's website of every device in my system--cannot possibly recommend this highly enough. BTW, I haven't done a fresh install of Windows in several years--as I have TB's of programs I don't wish to have to reinstall! All of my Windows 10 and Win11 build installs (too numerous to count--roughly 1-2 a month) are strictly upgrades, and so far the system is working fine. I upgraded from Win10 to Win11 a year ago, and even my Group Policy settings carried over without a problem (most notably the one which *nixes automatic driver updates*, which you should definitely be doing, imo.) Glad you got your formatting accomplished!


----------



## lemonhazed

Waltc said:


> I quit using it because I got tired of it not working after a bios update for a period of time--it usually took weeks before they'd upgrade their software to match the bios update. Driver updates, I always go directly to the manufacturer's website of every device in my system--cannot possibly recommend this highly enough. BTW, I haven't done a fresh install of Windows in several years--as I have TB's of programs I don't wish to have to reinstall! All of my Windows 10 and Win11 build installs (too numerous to count--roughly 1-2 a month) are strictly upgrades, and so far the system is working fine. I upgraded from Win10 to Win11 a year ago, and even my Group Policy settings carried over without a problem (most notably the one which *nixes automatic driver updates*, which you should definitely be doing, imo.) Glad you got your formatting accomplished!


You sound like me, most hiccups on PC hardware happen because of Windows, tweaking it is a must. 

Running a stripped out tweaked W10 and its super stable, super low DPC latency (perfect for DAW's/Gaming) all with full Windows security, Windows store and able to get latest security updates. 

Its like night and day compared to a full fat windows experience lol


----------



## 99belle99

lemonhazed said:


> Running a stripped out tweaked W10


Did you do this yourself or download a program to do it automatically?
I wouldn't use some programs people make as I remember someone had to reinstall Windows as they stripped out too much and couldn't use Windows store.

I have always ran full fat Windows and do not have any issues.


----------



## lemonhazed

99belle99 said:


> Did you do this yourself or download a program to do it automatically?
> I wouldn't use some programs people make as I remember someone had to reinstall Windows as they stripped out too much and couldn't use Windows store.
> 
> I have always ran full fat Windows and do not have any issues.


Stripped out is probably the wrong word, more a fairly tweaked as in bare minimum services running and a custom power plan


----------



## pyre_

Ive just moved back up from F34 to F37d (using Aorus Elite Wifi) in anticipation of installing a 5800x3d.

Back to random bluescreens on entry to windows. It's the ram issue spoken of in the thread.

Have set ram timings manually to the XMP settings and slightly lowered clock and it works, but still blue screens maybe 1 in 10? F34 was perfect with XMP settings.

Is it worth buying new RAM at this point? Using 2x16gb Gskill Trident Z Neo 3200mhz.

As much as I really want to use it, I am also considering returning the 5800x3d.. not sure what to do.


----------



## Madudzik

pyre_ said:


> Ive just moved back up from F34 to F37d (using Aorus Elite Wifi) in anticipation of installing a 5800x3d.
> 
> Back to random bluescreens on entry to windows. It's the ram issue spoken of in the thread.
> 
> Have set ram timings manually to the XMP settings and slightly lowered clock and it works, but still blue screens maybe 1 in 10? F34 was perfect with XMP settings.
> 
> Is it worth buying new RAM at this point? Using 2x16gb Gskill Trident Z Neo 3200mhz.
> 
> As much as I really want to use it, I am also considering returning the 5800x3d.. not sure what to do.


Try bios F37a...


----------



## pyre_

Just loaded onto F37a, same issue.

Blue screen at default XMP which works solid as a rock for years on F34.

Using 3200mhz, adjusting down to 3000 seems to stop the bluescreens, but won't run stable on default XMP settings unfortunately... Truly frustrating.


----------



## superleeds27

Are we due a stable bios or a new BETA at any stage soon? 

Running F21 at the minute, stock settings, XMP Enabled.


----------



## 99belle99

superleeds27 said:


> Are we due a stable bios or a new BETA at any stage soon?
> 
> Running F21 at the minute, stock settings, XMP Enabled.


Considering we haven't got a new bios in a few months(afaik). I doubt it.


----------



## pyre_

nevermind...


----------



## Waltc

lemonhazed said:


> You sound like me, most hiccups on PC hardware happen because of Windows, tweaking it is a must.
> 
> Running a stripped out tweaked W10 and its super stable, super low DPC latency (perfect for DAW's/Gaming) all with full Windows security, Windows store and able to get latest security updates.
> 
> Its like night and day compared to a full fat windows experience lol


I really have zero problems with Windows (see sig).. The problem I had that I related in that post was with the Gigabyte update software program that comes with the motherboard, which I stopped using years ago for the reasons I stated in that post. Also, I tried the whole disabling services thing years ago and stopped after discovering it really didn't do me any benefit and wasn't worth the trouble. It was much easier to just buy more ram. If you enjoy doing it, however, that's great...


----------



## 99belle99

Waltc said:


> I really have zero problems with Windows (see sig).. The problem I had that I related in that post was with the Gigabyte update software program that comes with the motherboard, which I stopped using years ago for the reasons I stated in that post. Also, I tried the whole disabling services thing years ago and stopped after discovering it really didn't do me any benefit and wasn't worth the trouble. It was much easier to just buy more ram. If you enjoy doing it, however, that's great...


I was just looking at your signature and I have to ask what are you using all the storage for?


----------



## lemonhazed

Waltc said:


> I really have zero problems with Windows (see sig).. The problem I had that I related in that post was with the Gigabyte update software program that comes with the motherboard, which I stopped using years ago for the reasons I stated in that post. Also, I tried the whole disabling services thing years ago and stopped after discovering it really didn't do me any benefit and wasn't worth the trouble. It was much easier to just buy more ram. If you enjoy doing it, however, that's great...


Fair play, you make a good point tbh, I don't go wild as I used to but I do enjoy a good ol tinker, I like a nice minimal Windows experience lol, the results are massively noticeable especially in things like DPC calls, all of which means zero pops and clicks etc when recording.


----------



## superleeds27

99belle99 said:


> Considering we haven't got a new bios in a few months(afaik). I doubt it.


Thought that might be the case.

So if I upgrade to the latest stable version (F36 on the Elite) and there's any issues, can i simply flash back to F21 inside the BIOS?

Not quite sure how this capsule BIOS support works!


----------



## Medizinmann

superleeds27 said:


> Thought that might be the case.
> 
> So if I upgrade to the latest stable version (F36 on the Elite) and there's any issues, can i simply flash back to F21 inside the BIOS?
> 
> Not quite sure how this capsule BIOS support works!


AFAIR - actually capsulated BIOS should prevent downgrade to a BIOS before the 1st caspulated one....correct me if I am wrong...


----------



## superleeds27

Medizinmann said:


> AFAIR - actually capsulated BIOS should prevent downgrade to a BIOS before the 1st caspulated one....correct me if I am wrong...


Not a chance I'm updating then, knowing my luck, i'll be plagued with issues!

Might just stick with F21 and look at enabling AMD PSP fTPM for W11


----------



## Dodgexander

Have they fixed the vddg iod voltage issue with the latest bios yet?


----------



## 99belle99

Dodgexander said:


> Have they fixed the vddg iod voltage issue with the latest bios yet?


They fixed that a long time ago.


----------



## Dodgexander

99belle99 said:


> They fixed that a long time ago.


thank you


----------



## Waltc

99belle99 said:


> I was just looking at your signature and I have to ask what are you using all the storage for?


... I've been asked this before... Well, I have something like 400 games installed, and I don't know how many programs/utilities/drivers of various kinds installed. Bear in mind that this is a system I've been growing for many years...things pile up, and I'm kind of a pack rat about my software. I've got some 30-year-old games I liked a lot that still run great, glad to say. The hard drives have simply been carried over from one upgrade to the next, and I've added to them when sales pop up. But now, my Sata3 ports are full, so if I do it again I won't be buying another S3 hard drive... I'm thinking about buying a 10GB or 20GB hard drive to replace these accumulated hard drives, but so far I'm still thinking as the hard drives listed here have posed no problems and are still robust--no errors so far. I make good use of drive partitions, too, as if something happens I'd prefer losing just a partition as opposed to an entire drive, etc. So far, so good--only drive incident I've ever had is with the Aoemi partitioning software I mention in the last posts. It cost me a partition but not an entire drive, fortunately.


----------



## jamsomito

Hi folks. I have an X570 Aorus Master running F36f bios. I also just upgraded to 64GB of RAM. Between these two things I'm having serious stability issues. I cannot install windows updates. Memtest passed with flying colors after 24 hours.

It seems for some reason the motherboard is refusing to change my VDDP mode to Auto. It's stuck on Manual, and seems to prefer a value of 1000. Is this the issue? If so, I'm assuming it's the BIOS I'm on. Would re-flashing help? Would a different version help? What's the general consensus of the best BIOS to try?

Thanks.

Edit: update: I flashed to f36c and all appeared fine until I enabled XMP. Then VDDP flipped back to manual at 1000. Ugh

Edit 2: all seems to work as long as I don't enable XMP. I'm pretty upset that gigabyte releases this kind of junk. My board is broken because they can't get their BIOS right. Bah. Any tips on the best version to run are still appreciated.


----------



## IamEzio

jamsomito said:


> Hi folks. I have an X570 Aorus Master running F36f bios. I also just upgraded to 64GB of RAM. Between these two things I'm having serious stability issues. I cannot install windows updates. Memtest passed with flying colors after 24 hours.
> 
> It seems for some reason the motherboard is refusing to change my VDDP mode to Auto. It's stuck on Manual, and seems to prefer a value of 1000. Is this the issue? If so, I'm assuming it's the BIOS I'm on. Would re-flashing help? Would a different version help? What's the general consensus of the best BIOS to try?
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> Edit: update: I flashed to f36c and all appeared fine until I enabled XMP. Then VDDP flipped back to manual at 1000. Ugh
> 
> Edit 2: all seems to work as long as I don't enable XMP. I'm pretty upset that gigabyte releases this kind of junk. My board is broken because they can't get their BIOS right. Bah. Any tips on the best version to run are still appreciated.


F34 is the last usable bios for me, with 64GB of ram (4X16GB 3200CL16), any newer bios and the board will boot once with XMP and then fail to post.


----------



## jamsomito

Very interesting. I'll try F34, thank you.

FWIW my RAM is 4x16 3600 18-22-22-42 (at XMP... 2400 MT/s currently )


----------



## rob-tech

jamsomito said:


> Very interesting. I'll try F34, thank you.
> 
> FWIW my RAM is 4x16 3600 18-22-22-42 (at XMP... 2400 MT/s currently )


Try to change the values manually, 4 sticks of ram is a lottery with AMD unless it is Samsung B-Die and the clock speeds are not higher than 3200 MHz.


----------



## jamsomito

Ok, update: F34 seems to have done the trick. fTPM also seems to have cleared during the update, so Windows 11 bricked my drive with no possible sign-in options , but otherwise after a fresh install, all is good. Running XMP no issues so far. I'll let you know if something else comes up.

Thanks so much for the help!


----------



## jamsomito

IamEzio said:


> F34 is the last usable bios for me, with 64GB of ram (4X16GB 3200CL16), any newer bios and the board will boot once with XMP and then fail to post.


Thanks for this. I was having a hard time finding the issue because it would boot once just fine, then cause issues. But because it would work sometimes and not others it was tricky to recreate and isolate. This is exactly what was happening. Except mine would post the second time, just fail to load into windows.


----------



## jamsomito

rob-tech said:


> Try to change the values manually, 4 sticks of ram is a lottery with AMD unless it is Samsung B-Die and the clock speeds are not higher than 3200 MHz.


I tried that and same result on F36f and F36c 

My ram has hynix chips, not a stellar oc but not poor either. Hoping that lends to at least stable XMP with 4 sticks... We'll see. It's ok now on F34 at XMP for windows install and installing all my apps and games, and I know the memory is good after some long memtest runs at XMP. Ill have to give it some stress tests to call it good for sure though.


----------



## bsmith27

I have the Gigabyte Aorus Master X570 and just ran the ATTO disk bench mark on my Samsung SSD 860 EVO 500GB and am getting crazy high benchmark results - is this normal?


----------



## zippino

ssd ram cache


----------



## pyre_

So just adding on from my last post.

On the 3700X with F34 bios all is well with XMP enabled. With F37D, it bluescreens no matter what until i manually configure the (3200mhz g.skill) ram down to 2866.

Received 5800X3D today, pulled out the 3700X and installed it. F37D now works completely fine with default XMP settings...

I spent a week trying multiple different config settings (would have rebooted hundreds of times) and multiple bios' trying to get the 3700X to work with F37D. I applied any advice from this thread, checked zentimings, applied manual timings etc and all the other tidbits from here - none of it made any difference in making the system stable on F37D besides lowering clock. F34 with XMP enabled and everything worked fine however.

Really not sure what to make of the fact that the 5800X3D just works flawlessly out of the gate on F37D (and i've stress tested as well) - but I'll take it.


----------



## Nighthog

pyre_ said:


> So just adding on from my last post.
> 
> On the 3700X with F34 bios all is well with XMP enabled. With F37D, it bluescreens no matter what until i manually configure the (3200mhz g.skill) ram down to 2866.
> 
> Received 5800X3D today, pulled out the 3700X and installed it. F37D now works completely fine with default XMP settings...
> 
> I spent a week trying multiple different config settings (would have rebooted hundreds of times) and multiple bios' trying to get the 3700X to work with F37D. I applied any advice from this thread, checked zentimings, applied manual timings etc and all the other tidbits from here - none of it made any difference in making the system stable on F37D besides lowering clock. F34 with XMP enabled and everything worked fine however.
> 
> Really not sure what to make of the fact that the 5800X3D just works flawlessly out of the gate on F37D (and i've stress tested as well) - but I'll take it.


Different Optimizations for the CPU's I guess. Often has happened older BIOS are better for older generation CPU's while new recent CPU's work better on the latest versions. 
As they optimize for the newest stuff they might break optimizations for the older processors.


----------



## CaptnJones

Do any of the x570 owners here have any issues with the pch fan? I just found out the hard way when I bought a big chungus of a gpu which now completely covers the pch fan. Every time I game the fan ramps to 2100rpm after a 15min of gameplay. The temp goes to 78°C. Is there a fix for this ****?!


----------



## 99belle99

CaptnJones said:


> Do any of the x570 owners here have any issues with the pch fan? I just found out the hard way when I bought a big chungus of a gpu which now completely covers the pch fan. Every time I game the fan ramps to 2100rpm after a 15min of gameplay. The temp goes to 78°C. Is there a fix for this ****?!


I have mine set to the silent profile and I never hear it. But I have the GPU fans a bit turned up while I game, not crazy loud or anything but I can hear them if I was concentrating on them which I don't while I game so I wouldn't even know if the chipset fan noise goes up.


----------



## CaptnJones

99belle99 said:


> I have mine set to the silent profile and I never hear it. But I have the GPU fans a bit turned up while I game, not crazy loud or anything but I can hear them if I was concentrating on them which I don't while I game so I wouldn't even know if the chipset fan noise goes up.


Also have it set on silent but it doesn't help since it goes off due to high temps. I previously had a 2 slot gpu that just barely covered the chipset fan and had no issues while the current gpu is a 3 slot and it fully covers it. The whole pc is almost silent and then this thing goes off...


----------



## Waltc

pyre_ said:


> Really not sure what to make of the fact that the 5800X3D just works flawlessly out of the gate on F37D (and i've stress tested as well) - but I'll take it.


Ram can be finicky, as I discovered for myself. Likely, your 5800X3d (I want to buy one myself!--can't find one now...) simply supports your ram better than the older 3700X. Also, I wonder if the ram support with the 3700XT is any better with non-beta bios (F36?) and your ram. _But all of that is a moot point now...glad it's working to your satisfaction._ OTOH, I've had no problems in recent memory with my ram running at 3733MHz, XMP. (See SIG) So sometimes it's a crap shoot between differing mboards, ram, and bios versions, etc.


----------



## Waltc

CaptnJones said:


> Do any of the x570 owners here have any issues with the pch fan? I just found out the hard way when I bought a big chungus of a gpu which now completely covers the pch fan. Every time I game the fan ramps to 2100rpm after a 15min of gameplay. The temp goes to 78°C. Is there a fix for this ****?!


If you can't move the GPU, can you reposition the fan? Just a thought. Or like 99belle99 suggests, can you lower/tinker with the fan profile?


----------



## CaptnJones

Waltc said:


> If you can't move the GPU, can you reposition the fan? Just a thought. Or like 99belle99 suggests, can you lower/tinker with the fan profile?











I'm talking about the chipset fan. 3 slot cards completely block the fan and then the gpu gets hot and all that hot air then gets sucked into the fan.
If i move it down the other slot how much am I losing in terms of the performance?


----------



## lemonhazed

Anyone have any idea why from a cold boot sometimes my PC wont output a signal until after I restart it?


----------



## turbosmurf

CaptnJones said:


> I'm talking about the chipset fan. 3 slot cards completely block the fan and then the gpu gets hot and all that hot air then gets sucked into the fan. If i move it down the other slot how much am I losing in terms of the performance?


Maybe try a custom fan curve with Fan Control. I have most of my fans controlled by the GPU temperature and it works great.









GitHub - Rem0o/FanControl.Releases: This is the release repository for Fan Control, a highly customizable fan controlling software for Windows.


This is the release repository for Fan Control, a highly customizable fan controlling software for Windows. - GitHub - Rem0o/FanControl.Releases: This is the release repository for Fan Control, a h...




github.com


----------



## Nighthog

I only had any potential temperature to note on my X570 chipset when I added a second M.2 NVME gen.4 drive to the chipset interconnects.
I already had a gen.3 m.2 NVME prior and had no notable concern with regard to temperatures but when I added the gen.4 drive temperatures went up about more than 10 Degrees, more like 15C+.

I have the X570 Xtreme and temperatures now reach 66C-70C on my chipset. I have a hard time recalling it being much above 50C before I added a gen.4 drive.
Though this motherboard does not use a fan.

Not seen it be and issue running 70C but it's worth to make a note on what a gen.4 NVME can do to chipset temperatures if you connect it through the chipset connections.


----------



## Frietkot Louis

pyre_ said:


> Received 5800X3D today, pulled out the 3700X and installed it. F37D now works completely fine with default XMP settings...


I guess the 5000 series just have a better memory controller. My ESXi server with 4x16GB DIMMS really had issues to be stable at 3600Mhz with a 3900x, but works absolutely fine with a 5950x.
And that is on a REV 1.0 Aorus Master which is not really known for having a great memory topology ;-)


----------



## CaptnJones

turbosmurf said:


> Maybe try a custom fan curve with Fan Control. I have most of my fans controlled by the GPU temperature and it works great.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GitHub - Rem0o/FanControl.Releases: This is the release repository for Fan Control, a highly customizable fan controlling software for Windows.
> 
> 
> This is the release repository for Fan Control, a highly customizable fan controlling software for Windows. - GitHub - Rem0o/FanControl.Releases: This is the release repository for Fan Control, a h...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> github.com


Does this allow PCH fan control? Because in bios it's locked you can only change the profiles - silent, balanced, performance


----------



## samesame

CaptnJones said:


> Also have it set on silent but it doesn't help since it goes off due to high temps. I previously had a 2 slot gpu that just barely covered the chipset fan and had no issues while the current gpu is a 3 slot and it fully covers it. The whole pc is almost silent and then this thing goes off...


You can drop > 10°C by removing the subpar thermal pad and use a good paste on the chipset heatsink if you haven't already and also remove the god damn sticker that's over it xD
I also just swapped the GPU and it's completely covering the fan, the chipset temp never goes above 55°C. I don't have any pcie4 devices except the GPU though so that might be a factor.


----------



## des2k...

CaptnJones said:


> Also have it set on silent but it doesn't help since it goes off due to high temps. I previously had a 2 slot gpu that just barely covered the chipset fan and had no issues while the current gpu is a 3 slot and it fully covers it. The whole pc is almost silent and then this thing goes off...


You'll have to take the mobo backplate and pch heatsink off and remove/clean the garbage pad, use paste.

It won't ever spin the fan with silent profile and good paste.


----------



## CaptnJones

samesame said:


> You can drop > 10°C by removing the subpar thermal pad and use a good paste on the chipset heatsink if you haven't already and also remove the god damn sticker that's over it xD
> *I also just swapped the GPU and it's completely covering the fan, the chipset temp never goes above 55°C*. I don't have any pcie4 devices except the GPU though so that might be a factor.


What kind of a case do you have? I just did an experiment. Opened my side panel for 1h and the temps dropped by almost 10°C.








The case i'm using is an NZXT h500 - poor airflow all around. Seems like i'd be better of replacing it. My gpu's also been idling at 57-58°C


----------



## rod6700

CaptnJones said:


> What kind of a case do you have? I just did an experiment. Opened my side panel for 1h and the temps dropped by almost 10°C.
> View attachment 2586454
> 
> The case i'm using is an NZXT h500 - poor airflow all around. Seems like i'd be better of replacing it. My gpu's also been idling at 57-58°C


The app mentioned earlier, Fan Control can be used to control PCH at least on my X570 Pro Wi-Fi but I dumped it due to other fan control options or lack of on peripherals. It's an option or adjust the fan in BIOS is all I have with what you are working with at the moment. As the case in use sucks for airflow, I would suggest going to a new case that supports vertical mount of the GPU if you can afford as last suggestion.


----------



## lum-x

CaptnJones said:


> What kind of a case do you have? I just did an experiment. Opened my side panel for 1h and the temps dropped by almost 10°C.
> View attachment 2586454
> 
> The case i'm using is an NZXT h500 - poor airflow all around. Seems like i'd be better of replacing it. My gpu's also been idling at 57-58°C


I do have Fractal Torrent Compact and its is great for airflow. You can also watter cool it but I will be tight IMO


----------



## ManniX-ITA

I recall there were a few with USB issues here.
You can try with my latest power plans to see if they are improving it.
Enabling USB Selective Suspend seems to have fixed my issues.


----------



## BTTB

ManniX-ITA said:


> I recall there were a few with USB issues here.
> You can try with my latest power plans to see if they are improving it.
> Enabling USB Selective Suspend seems to have fixed my issues.


Unsure if was a Windows Update or your Power Plans but my PC now idles between 20 and 50Mhz with an Average Core Voltage of just above 0.20V according to Ryzen Master. 
It used to drop down to between 50 and 100Mhz after a long period of idling but now it simply drops to that Mhz immediately when the PC isn't working and is a lot more responsive in doing so.


----------



## ManniX-ITA

BTTB said:


> Unsure if was a Windows Update or your Power Plans but my PC now idles between 20 and 50Mhz with an Average Core Voltage of just above 0.20V according to Ryzen Master.
> It used to drop down to between 50 and 100Mhz after a long period of idling but now it simply drops to that Mhz immediately when the PC isn't working and is a lot more responsive in doing so.


Thanks for the feedback.
I suppose is the Balanced LowPower right?


----------



## BTTB

ManniX-ITA said:


> Thanks for the feedback.
> I suppose is the Balanced LowPower right?


AMD Ryzen Balanced LowPower Win11 v1


----------



## akirax

Hi, I've a Ryzen 5800x3D that don't have Curve Optimizer in bios.

I know and use about PBO2 tuner.

But I read that if you load a saved profile from another ryzen 5xxx you can get it at bios frist time you load, and then you can modify the curve optimizer at bios.

I loaded a saved profile from my previus Ryzen 3700x and I get almost hidden functions like CPU Voltage that is working fine if you modify it. But my old Ryzen 3700x don't have Curve optimizer.

This is why I need someone that share with me a optimized defaults saved profile from a ryzen 5xxx from a Gigabyte x570s ud with f4d Bios.

Thanks in advance for your help.

Cheers.


----------



## samesame

CaptnJones said:


> What kind of a case do you have? I just did an experiment. Opened my side panel for 1h and the temps dropped by almost 10°C.
> View attachment 2586454
> 
> The case i'm using is an NZXT h500 - poor airflow all around. Seems like i'd be better of replacing it. My gpu's also been idling at 57-58°C


Fractal Define S, 3x 140 intake on the front.


----------



## superleeds27

So windows 11...

Is it worth enabling fTPM or bypassing it?

Running a 3600 on Windows 10. 

The stutter reports in this thread kind of put me off enabling and upgrading?


----------



## 99belle99

superleeds27 said:


> So windows 11...
> 
> Is it worth enabling fTPM or bypassing it?
> 
> Running a 3600. The stutter reports in this thread kind of put me off enabling and upgrading?


I've been with Windows 11 since launch with a 3700X and I do not have any stuttering issues.


----------



## superleeds27

99belle99 said:


> I've been with Windows 11 since launch with a 3700X and I do not have any stuttering issues.


And it's just fTPM that needs enabling in the BIOS and nothing else, right?


----------



## Globespy

I have an Aorus X570 Master (Rev 1.2) and was wondering if there was any harm in using the very latest chipset drivers from AMD (just released end of November) instead of the ones from April on the Gigabyte site?
Gigabyte say they don't change the drivers in any way, they use what AMD sends them, so I guess they are just continuing to show how lazy they are.


----------



## ManniX-ITA

Globespy said:


> I have an Aorus X570 Master (Rev 1.2) and was wondering if there was any harm in using the very latest chipset drivers from AMD (just released end of November) instead of the ones from April on the Gigabyte site?
> Gigabyte say they don't change the drivers in any way, they use what AMD sends them, so I guess they are just continuing to show how lazy they are.


The last 2 drivers releases are improving the boost clock by 25-75 MHz in a real world usage.
Highly recommended to upgrade.
Check the installation log summary cause despite the "success" message, it often fails to install some of the drivers.
If that's the case, don't reboot and reinstall again and it should install all of them properly.


----------



## 99belle99

superleeds27 said:


> And it's just fTPM that needs enabling in the BIOS and nothing else, right?


I'm not sure. I forget as it's been quite some time since I upgraded. I do know I enabled all the features W11 needed.


----------



## Globespy

ManniX-ITA said:


> The last 2 drivers releases are improving the boost clock by 25-75 MHz in a real world usage.
> Highly recommended to upgrade.
> Check the installation log summary cause despite the "success" message, it often fails to install some of the drivers.
> If that's the case, don't reboot and reinstall again and it should install all of them properly.


Thanks for the reply, I guess I will update to the latest AMD version 'amd_chipset_software_4.11.15.342'.
Would you recommend uninstalling the older Gigabyte (mb_driver_597_chipset_4.04.11.742) ones first or just install the latest?


----------



## ManniX-ITA

Globespy said:


> Would you recommend uninstalling the older Gigabyte (mb_driver_597_chipset_4.04.11.742) ones first or just install the latest?


It's usually safe to upgrade, no need to uninstall first unless there's a specific issue


----------



## Waltc

Globespy said:


> I have an Aorus X570 Master (Rev 1.2) and was wondering if there was any harm in using the very latest chipset drivers from AMD (just released end of November) instead of the ones from April on the Gigabyte site?
> Gigabyte say they don't change the drivers in any way, they use what AMD sends them, so I guess they are just continuing to show how lazy they are.


My advice is always to go to the horse's mouth, so to speak. Download your AMD device & chipset drivers from AMD, not GB.


----------



## superleeds27

Deleted.


----------



## Axon14

Just got an X570S Aorus Master boys - I’m in. First GB/Aorus in a while. Looking forward to it.


----------



## superleeds27

Enabled TPM. Windows update is still showing me as not meeting all requirements, health check all says it's fine. Few people have said it's a cache issue and it will eventually trigger.

May look at just using the W11 assistant tool tomorrow.


----------



## ManniX-ITA

superleeds27 said:


> Enabled TPM. Windows update is still showing me as not meeting all requirements, health check all says it's fine. Few people have said it's a cache issue and it will eventually trigger.
> 
> May look at just using the W11 assistant tool tomorrow.


You can just bypass it.






Ways to install Windows 11 - Microsoft Support


Learn how to install Windows 11, including the recommended option of visiting the Windows Update page in Settings.




support.microsoft.com





You can download the .cmd batch if you are not confident with regedit.



https://raw.githubusercontent.com/AveYo/MediaCreationTool.bat/main/bypass11/Skip_TPM_Check_on_Dynamic_Update.cmd


----------



## superleeds27

ManniX-ITA said:


> You can just bypass it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ways to install Windows 11 - Microsoft Support
> 
> 
> Learn how to install Windows 11, including the recommended option of visiting the Windows Update page in Settings.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> support.microsoft.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can download the .cmd batch if you are not confident with regedit.
> 
> 
> 
> https://raw.githubusercontent.com/AveYo/MediaCreationTool.bat/main/bypass11/Skip_TPM_Check_on_Dynamic_Update.cmd


I've enabled TPM. That's fine. Health check says it's fine. It's just not triggered/updated in Windows Update yet (Common issue, it's not told the server yet it's now okay to offer me the download)

The assistant should get around me waiting for it to trigger.


----------



## superleeds27

superleeds27 said:


> I've enabled TPM. That's fine. Health check says it's fine. It's just not triggered/updated in Windows Update yet (Common issue, it's not told the server yet it's now okay to offer me the download)
> 
> The assistant should get around me waiting for it to trigger.


All updated


----------



## Waltc

99belle99 said:


> I've been with Windows 11 since launch with a 3700X and I do not have any stuttering issues.


*Bingo!*... Similar situation here! 

x570 Aorus Master (see sig), and I started running fTPM in the bios _~ two years_ before I upgraded from Win10 Pro to Win11 Pro, and that was more than *18 months ago! *Time flies, so I've been running fTPM _without stutter or any other related problems_ in both Win10 and Win11 for at least *3.5 years*, through numerous bios & OS & device driver upgrades, not mentioning major changes to my hardware in that time (CPUs, GPUs)--and never had an issue with it. Except for these posts I occasionally read in various forums that speak of fTPM, I haven't even thought about fTPM. (It's been as perfect/trouble-free as a feature can be, imo.)

For people still "worrying" about fTPM these days, I give this bit of free but heartfelt advice ...instead of reading what other people write about problems they have decided are the fault of this or that hardware in _their_ systems, if you can try the hardware feature _in your own system_ simply by throwing a bios switch and rebooting--well, by all means, do so and worry not. You'll soon discover whether fTPM-caused stuttering is something you have to worry about, or it isn't! That's worth all the third party, armchair detective work in the world, imo! 

I see this constantly in other forums--people would rather read what other people write about their systems than to take a few minutes to turn something on in their own system and...take it from there. Reading the various and innumerable opinions of other people about their problems that are published on the Internet is a great resource if and when you have already discovered that you _have a problem_ in _your system. Third-party opinions can be great aids in that situation! _

But, third-party opinions about problems people _don't even know if they have,_ are great *time-wasters*, imo. Good advice is to see if you have a problem before taking the time to worry about it...


----------



## ManniX-ITA

Waltc said:


> But, third-party opinions about problems people _don't even know if they have,_ are great *time-wasters*, imo. Good advice is to see if you have a problem before taking the time to worry about it..


This is indeed a great advice 

But it's not about opinions, there was an issue acknowledged by AMD and it can be fixed via a BIOS update:



https://www.amd.com/de/support/kb/faq/pa-410



And if you are affected and there's no BIOS update the only solution is to disable or use a discrete TPM.


----------



## Waltc

ManniX-ITA said:


> This is indeed a great advice
> 
> But it's not about opinions, there was an issue acknowledged by AMD and it can be fixed via a BIOS update:
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.amd.com/de/support/kb/faq/pa-410
> 
> 
> 
> And if you are affected and there's no BIOS update the only solution is to disable or use a discrete TPM.


Well, sure... We'll have to disagree on the opinion part, I guess.... What I recall is that it was acknowledged by AMD that _some people_ had reported the problem, not all--or not even most people, IIRC. Yes, _if _you are affected, your advice is perfectly sound and right on the money, no question. 

But a person won't know if he's affected unless he turns it on in his system and tests it himself--anticipating a problem before you know you have one seems like a huge waste of time, imo.


----------



## ManniX-ITA

Waltc said:


> But a person won't know if he's affected unless he turns it on in his system and tests it himself--anticipating a problem before you know you have one seems like a huge waste of time, imo.


Indeed, I agree with this. Just screaming cause _maybe _you could face the issue it's not a good idea.
Problem is that this stutter/micro-stutter issue could be easily mistaken with something else wrong.
So I understand if someone could end up thinking it was the fTPM while instead wasn't.



Waltc said:


> What I recall is that it was acknowledged by AMD that _some people_ had reported the problem, not all--or not even most people


It's in the FAQ: "_select AMD Ryzen™ system configurations_" means a specific combination of parts, in this case motherboard and CPUs. 
Not all CPUs, not in combination with all motherboards. Like winning lotto 

More than an opinion, like if Raptor Lake is better or not than Zen4, is a matter of wrong or right diagnosis.


----------



## wizardB

CaptnJones said:


> Do any of the x570 owners here have any issues with the pch fan? I just found out the hard way when I bought a big chungus of a gpu which now completely covers the pch fan. Every time I game the fan ramps to 2100rpm after a 15min of gameplay. The temp goes to 78°C. Is there a fix for this ****?!





CaptnJones said:


> Do any of the x570 owners here have any issues with the pch fan? I just found out the hard way when I bought a big chungus of a gpu which now completely covers the pch fan. Every time I game the fan ramps to 2100rpm after a 15min of gameplay. The temp goes to 78°C. Is there a fix for this ****?!


I just stuck a water block on mine.


----------



## ryouiki

wizardB said:


> I just stuck a water block on mine.


I don't know if that is really going to help... I have a waterblock on both of my x570 Aorus Masters, but you cannot fit a 2+ slot card any longer with a block on the chipset as the fittings will be in the way. Even my 1.5ish slot EVGA 3080Ti Hydro-copper just barely clears the EKWB block on the chipset.

I don't have experience with the X570 Aorus Pro, but if it is anything like the Master, removing the fan/heatsink and replacing the thermal "pad" thing they used with actual paste would probably make a world of difference temperature wise. I would probably suggest you use a longer-lasting paste though... I used a high end (that doesn't last as long) on the chipset and replacing it is a complete nightmare requiring multiple hours of tearing down the loop/removing the motherboard.


----------



## overpower

New bios incoming I think (they removed the July update). X570 Aorus Ultra


----------



## WetU

X570 Aorus Xtreme (rev 1.0, 1.1, 1.2)
New firmware uploaded - F36
ComboAM4v2 1.2.0.7


https://download.gigabyte.com/FileList/BIOS/mb_bios_x570-aorus-xtreme_f36.zip


----------



## matthew87

Wholly ****, Gigabyte have finally posted an official non beta F36 BIOS for the Aorus Master:



https://download.gigabyte.com/FileList/BIOS/mb_bios_x570-aorus-master_f36.zip


----------



## ryouiki

F36 - This BIOS is using capsule support, EFIFLASH cannot directly flash this and it will reboot the system to bring up Q-Flash. I haven't tried reverting it, but I would assume it is like F34 and that if you try to downgrade to a previous version it will refuse. So if you flash this and want to revert, be prepared to use Q-Flash+.

Otherwise seems mostly the same, VDDG settings still work, only thing I found was Tweaker menu is unable to add some items from AMD Overclocking now that previously worked in F36F.

_Edit_ Also not sure why they bothered with this since AGESA 1.2.0.8 is already confirmed, but something is better then nothing.


----------



## CattBoy

ryouiki said:


> AGESA 1.2.0.8 is already confirmed, b


Where's this mentioned? Thanks for sharing
Edit: nm looks like Asus released it offering CO for x3d


----------



## Waltc

matthew87 said:


> Wholly ****, Gigabyte have finally posted an official non beta F36 BIOS for the Aorus Master:
> 
> 
> 
> https://download.gigabyte.com/FileList/BIOS/mb_bios_x570-aorus-master_f36.zip


Working great here, too... Boot problems appear gone, booting much faster now, too.


----------



## 99belle99

Waltc said:


> Working great here, too... Boot problems appear gone, booting much faster now, too.


I'm not sure if I will update as my system has been perfect for months but then I do not have a Master I have the Ultra.


----------



## AceBaran

Just flashed, i could not boot with 3800 mhz earlier... i just booted with 3800.. now fine tuning

also boots alot faster!


----------



## 99belle99

AceBaran said:


> Just flashed, i could not boot with 3800 mhz earlier... i just booted with 3800.. now fine tuning
> 
> also boots alot faster!


Which board do you have? I ask as mine has always booted quickly.


----------



## AceBaran

99belle99 said:


> Which board do you have? I ask as mine has always booted quickly.


Xtreme 1.1

the boot is noticeble faster


----------



## ryouiki

CattBoy said:


> Where's this mentioned? Thanks for sharing
> Edit: nm looks like Asus released it offering CO for x3d


It was known about before ASUS released any BIOS (Julyish?), it is supposed to be pushed to every vendor since it resolve security vulnerabilities:



https://www.amd.com/en/corporate/product-security/bulletin/amd-sb-1029


----------



## 99belle99

ryouiki said:


> It was known about before ASUS released any BIOS (Julyish?), it is supposed to be pushed to every vendor since it resolve security vulnerabilities:
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.amd.com/en/corporate/product-security/bulletin/amd-sb-1029


Well it will be 6 months before we see that bios so. Even though it was announced by AMD during the summer.


----------



## ryouiki

99belle99 said:


> Well it will be 6 months before we see that bios so. Even though it was announced by AMD during the summer.


Yeah I would be surprised if we ever see it, but I was skeptical we would ever get a F36 non-beta so who knows.


----------



## Globespy

Is there any point in updating from F36f (beta version of this final F36 version)? No notes, nothing telling us what changed from the previous beta version?
I haven't had any issues, so I'm inclined to skip this if there are no notable improvements, and as some mentioned some things taken out from the previous F36f version?
I have never had booting issues with the F36f

Using 5800X3D and discrete TPM 2.0 device plugged into the motherboard about a year ago when I got tired of them fixing fTPM from the CPU itself.


----------



## ryouiki

Globespy said:


> Is there any point in updating from F36f (beta version of this final F36 version)? No notes, nothing telling us what changed from the previous beta version?
> I haven't had any issues, so I'm inclined to skip this if there are no notable improvements, and as some mentioned some things taken out from the previous F36f version?
> I have never had booting issues with the F36f


As far as I can tell it is the same AGESA + SMU versions, so if F36F is working for you I don't see any reason to upgrade unless you want an actual non-beta version installed. The capsule module is technically slightly more secure but that isn't a concern for the average user anyway. I also didn't notice any change in behavior to boot like others are reporting... maybe it is something related to storage they are using or maybe Gigabyte tweaked memory training slightly?


----------



## LeVvE

People going from F34 to F36 bios how much OC performance did you lose? My limits are currently 190-125-170.


----------



## trikats

O yes F27 for the Aorus Elite. 
I installed Windows 11 from scratch a couple weeks ago. Windows will randomly come in focus, browser tabs randomly open, other weird glitches. Didn't notice stuttering, but Windows search would constantly break, video files won't open with double click, and list goes on and on.
Chkdsk, sfc, DISM, multiple malware scanners, nothing out of the ordinary. Only a matter of time before it screws up something critical.
When back to Win 10 yesterday, but might try Win 11 again after a BIOS flash...


----------



## 99belle99

trikats said:


> O yes F27 for the Aorus Elite.
> I installed Windows 11 from scratch a couple weeks ago. Windows will randomly come in focus, browser tabs randomly open, other weird glitches. Didn't notice stuttering, but Windows search would constantly break, video files won't open with double click, and list goes on and on.
> Chkdsk, sfc, DISM, multiple malware scanners, nothing out of the ordinary. Only a matter of time before it screws up something critical.
> When back to Win 10 yesterday, but might try Win 11 again after a BIOS flash...


As I said loads of times already I have been on Windows 11 since launch and have had no issues like you had in that post.


----------



## trikats

99belle99 said:


> As I said loads of times already I have been on Windows 11 since launch and have had no issues like you had in that post.


Yea very puzzling.
I don't even overclock, just mild undervolt. 3900X, Aorus Elite, 32GB Trident Z Neo, newish 2TB 970 Evo Pro.


----------



## Deepcuts

LeVvE said:


> People going from F34 to F36 bios how much OC performance did you lose? My limits are currently 190-125-170.


Isn't your EDC limited to 140 also on F34?


----------



## Joseph Mills

F37 is out on Aorus Elite - any reason I _shouldn't_ upgrade from F35?


----------



## ryouiki

LeVvE said:


> People going from F34 to F36 bios how much OC performance did you lose? My limits are currently 190-125-170.





Deepcuts said:


> Isn't your EDC limited to 140 also on F34?


F34 is the last BIOS before EDC "bug" is introduced. As for how much performance is lost well... check system as is, and then set EDC to 140 (assuming this is 105W TDP processor) and re-test. That is the maximum value you would be able to use afterwards without voltage getting capped.


----------



## KW0225

Just flashed F36 from F36f on my Aorus Master (previously F33i for like two years, just upgraded to W11). On F36f I was experiencing WHEA and random BSOD above 3400 mhz on my 4000 mhz CL18 GSkill kit. 

On F36 I'm seemingly finally stable at 3800 mhz, 1900 mhz FCLK. So far so good!


----------



## 99belle99

I updated to the latest bios on my ULtra last night and now my previous stable settings are unstable. They were fine earlier so I thought it was good but my PC shut down just a while ago and was stuck in a loop trying to boot. Did that happen anyone else since upgrading their bios?

Just to add I was not on the beta bios. I was previously on F35 for a few months.


----------



## des2k...

KW0225 said:


> Just flashed F36 from F36f on my Aorus Master (previously F33i for like two years, just upgraded to W11). On F36f I was experiencing WHEA and random BSOD above 3400 mhz on my 4000 mhz CL18 GSkill kit.
> 
> On F36 I'm seemingly finally stable at 3800 mhz, 1900 mhz FCLK. So far so good!


Didn't update the bios on my master, already running 2000IF. 2033IF works some times but not relaible for posting or restarts with 4x8 bdie.

Did you try higher than 1900IF on this new bios?

I might try the new bios on the slave bios.


----------



## CattBoy

5800x3d, from f36c to f36 (Agesa 1206 ->1207)
Running -30 allcore (stable) default PPT/TDC/EDC, my *singlecore improved slightly*, clocks boosting higher (~4530mhz from ~4450mhz) but *multi-core is lower*. Now thermal throttling, wasn't before. Might try re-paste, see if it helps but the singlecore is nice... Using a 360AIO.

3733c14 @1.46vdimm. Will try 3800mhz again, before I needed too much voltage for my liking 1.55v (plus I'm a ram noob so meh, need to read more)

C-States Auto
CPPC Enabled
CPPC Perf Disabled
DF C States Disabled
Win10 Pro N

Pictures


Spoiler












(IDK How some folks are getting 1500+ SC with 5800x3d maybe I'm missing something and I've read a lot...)


----------



## overpower

99belle99 said:


> I updated to the latest bios on my ULtra last night and now my previous stable settings are unstable. They were fine earlier so I thought it was good but my PC shut down just a while ago and was stuck in a loop trying to boot. Did that happen anyone else since upgrading their bios?
> 
> Just to add I was not on the beta bios. I was previously on F35 for a few months.


No issue here. I had to load my bios profile from the usb thumbdrive a couple of times to make it work tho


----------



## 99belle99

overpower said:


> No issue here. I had to load my bios profile from the usb thumbdrive a couple of times to make it work tho


I forgot to mention in that post it was my RAM settings that were unstable with a 3700X. I was running 3800MHz 15,15,15,15,30,45 and other timings as tight as can be with GDM off and 1:1:1 with F35 it was stable for months and since I upgraded to the F36 bios those stable RAM setting are now unstable.


----------



## trikats

Aorus Elite Wifi F36 to F37. No issues, but only running XMP atm.


----------



## xis123

Hi - bit of a stretch

I'm looking to get a saved profile (any profile) from a person that has a x570 Aorus Ultra and the latest BIOS version (F36, released recently) so I can load a VCORE offset into my 5800X3D (which Gigabyte has disabled) - would gladly pay you for your time & effort ($10 AUD) 
Sorry that this reads like a last-minute beg but I'm kinda desperate. 

I previously had a old profile on a 3900X which enabled me to load it on my 5800X3D and get an additional vcore offset of -0.031 in addition to the -30 CO on PBO Tuner2. It was great. Now I don't have it anymore after updating 

Anyone that has

A Ryzen 5000 series or 3000 series CPU and has the option to adjust VCORE Offset - NOT a 5800X3D
x570 Aorus Ultra 
Running F36 (latest, 28/12/2022)

Cheers,

xis123


----------



## 99belle99

I have a 3700X on F36 with a Aorus Ultra v1.0 but I'm not sure what you want?


----------



## 99belle99

Here I'm not sure if this is right but you can try it anyway I suppose.


----------



## IamEzio

IamEzio said:


> F34 is the last usable bios for me, with 64GB of ram (4X16GB 3200CL16), any newer bios and the board will boot once with XMP and then fail to post.


So with F36 released, I've tried to update to F36 and still having the same issue, it initially booted fine, but turning the PC off and doing a cold boot it fails to boot with DRAM light on. it was happily sitting like that for several minutes. 
Back to F34, AGAIN ...


----------



## xis123

99belle99 said:


> Here I'm not sure if this is right but you can try it anyway I suppose.


That worked a treat! Thank you 99belle99. Another user on Reddit helped me too but I tried your profile anyway to double check and it works.

Can confirm that this is a definite workaround for those with a 5800X3D looking to apply a VCORE Offset. You can't do so unless you load an old profile which was setup with another CPU.
It definitely reports a lower SVI2 TFN in HWINFO and a clear indicator is that clock stretching occurs when I apply too high of a value - indicative that the offset is being applied to 5800X3D. Unfortunately temps is another thing, with the way the cache stack is physically built there seems to be only a minor reduction in temperature from the usual -30 CO in PBO2 Tuner.

5800X3D with -30 CO and -0.025v VCORE Offset in BIOS seems to be the best efficient setup thus far. It sucks that Gigabyte locks down vCORE Offset for the 5800X3D. Not sure why. - Heck, this also enables the CO in PBO in the BIOS so that means I don't need to setup PBO2 Tuner. Woooooooooooooooooohoooooo!


----------



## DustyBob

Oh no no no…

I updated to F36, and my USB2/Bluetooth/... is gone after S3 again!

I tried DOS Update with Clear DMI switch but got the Message:
*"The System is Protectet by Secure Flash"*
-> it reboots and do the Update via its broken Bios tool, but it does not use the clear DMI switch, so i cant fix my USB and BT never again?

I waited so long for a NON-Beta release, and this is, what i have got?

Please: If you have a solution, let me know!


----------



## 99belle99

DustyBob said:


> Oh no no no…
> 
> I updated to F36, and my USB2/Bluetooth/... is gone after S3 again!
> 
> I tried DOS Update with Clear DMI switch but got the Message:
> *"The System is Protectet by Secure Flash"*
> -> it reboots and do the Update via its broken Bios tool, but it does not use the clear DMI switch, so i cant fix my USB and BT never again?
> 
> I waited so long for a NON-Beta release, and this is, what i have got?
> 
> Please: If you have a solution, let me know!


I think you can do bios flash back. You know where you put the USB stick in the correct socket in i/o panel and flash. It takes longer but it allows you to fall back to an older bios.


----------



## ryouiki

DustyBob said:


> *"The System is Protected by Secure Flash"*
> -> it reboots and do the Update via its broken Bios tool, but it does not use the clear DMI switch, so i cant fix my USB and BT never again?
> 
> I waited so long for a NON-Beta release, and this is, what i have got?
> 
> Please: If you have a solution, let me know!


You can only revert via Q-Flash+ (Flashback) via USB stick, assuming you have a board that supports it.

_Edit_ Someone waaaaay back in this thread claimed that you can also revert this via Gigabytes Windows tool for BIOS, but I've never installed any of their software so I can't confirm.


----------



## DustyBob

Thanks for that hints - but I need a workaround -> maybe I can do something with the DMI-Pool-Data for USB-RootHub2 (I just add this image, maybe someone got an idea, why this problem appears on every Version when using EZ-Flash, but not when using DOS Efiflash with /ClearDMIPoolDataSwitch.
Why the stored pool got corrupted by EZ Flash only on some Boards? (Is one PIN somewhere badly soldered?)


----------



## scaramonga

Is F34 best for Master?


----------



## smokedawg

I tried F36 on my extreme and while multicore/compiling benchmarks barely got worse (1-2%) I lost a lot in Shadow of the Tomb Raider.
Min/Max/Avg/95% on 3440x1440, highest preset + TAA:
F34 - 119 / 265 / 159 / 129
F36 - 97 / 238 / 135 / 105
Same kernel, mesa-driver, RAM OC and PBO2+CO settings. Limits are 270/160/180 so some performance regression was expected regarding the >140 "bug". I cleared CMOS, loaded defaults and entered everything manually. Maybe I have to dial in RAM and CO settings again? I will probably just stay on F34 in that case.


----------



## ryouiki

DustyBob said:


> Thanks for that hints - but I need a workaround -> maybe I can do something with the DMI-Pool-Data for USB-RootHub2 (I just add this image, maybe someone got an idea, why this problem appears on every Version when using EZ-Flash, but not when using DOS Efiflash with /ClearDMIPoolDataSwitch.
> Why the stored pool got corrupted by EZ Flash only on some Boards? (Is one PIN somewhere badly soldered?)


No clue, I exclusively use S3 Sleep and have not encountered the issue you are showing above. The Gigabyte @BIOS Utility for Windows apparently also lets you Clear DMI data, but again I've never tried using any of their software.


----------



## DustyBob

ryouiki said:


> I've never tried using any of their software.


Make a big way around their messy software! 

Did anyone use other tools than Efiflash? Like AfuDos, to get rid of the capsule support?

In a Github Release/Topic called "ReBarUEFI" they was able to got rid of it. (They try to allow ReBar on unsupported Systems via a bios uefi mod, and a B550M is allready listed as working - my GPU should handle it well) 

I am really wondering, why some Boards like mine got this kind of problems, and some not.
Why my DMI Pool Data needs to be cleared, and flashed via Efiflash to get HUB0002 working after S3?
- With a bad solder point, the way of flashing shouldn´t have any impact.

Another weird thing:
If i disable XMP on F36 (to save 10W), Windows got unstable…


----------



## Globespy

ryouiki said:


> As far as I can tell it is the same AGESA + SMU versions, so if F36F is working for you I don't see any reason to upgrade unless you want an actual non-beta version installed. The capsule module is technically slightly more secure but that isn't a concern for the average user anyway. I also didn't notice any change in behavior to boot like others are reporting... maybe it is something related to storage they are using or maybe Gigabyte tweaked memory training slightly?


I updated it just because I never really liked using 'beta' BIOS, but that's really the only options offered by Gigabyte that support the 5800X3D, so figured it's likely the last BIOS update from a company that has truly lowered it's standards. Gigabyte used to be the motherboard people would want to buy, but they've become greedy and lazy, letting their customer service slide to levels of depravity I never thought I'd witness. These companies made literally record breaking profits during the Covid-19 pandemic, and instead of using some of those profits to strengthen customer service and loyalty, they just got greedier - for example, I have a 34" Ultrawide Gigabyte monitor that just died, with over half the warranty still remaining. They RMA'd but demanded I pay for return shipping, which turned out to be over $100 (it's a big box). They took 6 weeks to return what was obviously a refurb in a the most-dirty old-beaten up box that was barely held together by old tape (the UPS guy said he had to use his own tape to stop the bottom from falling out), with damage to the a couple of pixels on the very bottom left of the screen. Quality checked for sure!
Their solution, I return it again at my cost!

Oh, and I'm having what I call 'musical RGB' with the 4x8GB sticks of T-Force Xtreem ARGB (white) DDR4 I purchased, where RGB Fusion 2.0 only 'sees's DDR1/2 and 3, but not 4, so I don't have any RGB on one stick, and that changed from A1 to B1 depending on the day. Customer service says the RAM (brand new last week) is faulty, despite sending them multiple videos of me switching out the sticks like musical chairs, showing that the RGB works perfectly on every stick, it's only when you try to add 4 sticks that you lose RGB on one. Windows still sees 32GB and it performs as expected, so nothing wrong with the RAM. In fact, between last night and this morning the missing RGB has migrated from B1 to A1, hilarious.
Then they do their next party trick, offer me an RMA on the board (X570 Aorus Master Rev 1.2), again at my cost to ship to them - but I've found WAY too many people who have gone through this process, to be told that their tech support can't replicate the problem, then return a shabby refurbished board with exactly the same issues, then just keep offering RMA's until the customer gives up pulling apart their entire build.
I understand that RGB software is an absolute cluster-F, with a few third party guys trying to develop universal options to avoiding this bloatware, however OpenRGB seem to be bricking the RGB on more DRAM lately that many people avoid that software like the plague. SignalRGB is still very limited in the hardware is supports, and its paid software which is a hard sell given every other option is free, and they don't guarantee problem free functionality.

Long post, ramble over. lol

PS - I am getting higher boost speeds with the non-beta F36 on the 5800X3D if that's of interest to anyone.


----------



## whicker

Been running F33i for a long time with no issues. Decided to try F36 on my secondary bios. 

On F36 for some reason I cant go into bios with DEL key, it just stays on a black screen after press. The only way to get in is F12 for boot menu and enter setup that way. Tried to reflash and still have the issue. 

Any ideas?


----------



## DustyBob

I wrote Gigabyte Support, that my PC on F36, if it cannot use S3 anymore, and have to Stay always on, that it uses 100W out from the wall in Idle, and they answered: 

*"Disabling sleep mode can't draw 100 watts from the outlet, that's mathematically impossible."*

Wow, so Genius! I didn´t know that!


----------



## sleeper75

The F37 BIOS for Aorus Elite seems to be stable.
There is only one thing that bothers me. Intel® GbE LAN chip wakes up sooooo long with new BIOS. With previous F36 BIOS the internet connecion was ready to go right after boot. Here it takes few second after boot (way too long). Could anyone check if you experience the same? May I revert to F36 BIOS? Do I just flash it with F36 BIOS on my USB stick using Q-Flash?


----------



## ryouiki

Globespy said:


> Oh, and I'm having what I call 'musical RGB' with the 4x8GB sticks of T-Force Xtreem ARGB (white) DDR4 I purchased


I could swear somewhere back 20-30 pages ago at least two people were complaining that Gigabyte's RGB software was corrupting SPD on T-Force RGB sticks... you might dig through this thread, not sure if it is related.

I'm not a fan of RGB so the only time I ever interface with it is to disable it in software/unplug before I installed a new motherboard/graphics card.


----------



## Globespy

ryouiki said:


> I could swear somewhere back 20-30 pages ago at least two people were complaining that Gigabyte's RGB software was corrupting SPD on T-Force RGB sticks... you might dig through this thread, not sure if it is related.
> 
> I'm not a fan of RGB so the only time I ever interface with it is to disable it in software/unplug before I installed a new motherboard/graphics card.


Thanks, I will try to find it. The entire industry needs to take a long hard look at RGB software. It's the wild west.


----------

